# **Official** Star Wars at DHS, Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party/Galactic Nights/Launch Bay/JT



## yulilin3

*
Introduction*

This page will talk specifically about Star Wars Launch Bay  and any other SW offerings they will have at DHS. Also feel free to share your love of SW

A little background on myself: Hi my name is Yulady (You-Lady), I'm a 42 year old mom of 2 teenagers and I love Star Wars. I'm an Orlando resident and an AP holder for the past 16 years.

I post as objective as I can, I don’t usually answer the question “is it worth it”, that’s a subjective question but I will always give you my views on everything SW and my personal experiences with the event. I post everything as a rumor (even if it comes from very reliable inside sources) until Disney announces either thru their Parks Blog or directly on the WDW site.


----------



## yulilin3

*This page will include all of my pictures from Everything Star Wars at DHS

Link to my pictures from fb from SWW 2015 
weekend I https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206872480876333&type=1&l=863018f2cd
motorcade from DPPhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206894952998122&type=1&l=b6b0ca8dd2
shows with DPPhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206894948077999&type=1&l=23b2e3ea81
dessert party DPPhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206894946517960&type=1&l=d917874a9b
Day 3https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206894944397907&type=1&l=9cac1b0f8b
Weekend IIhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206939273746113&type=1&l=a2b19ce299https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...457.1073741922.1406401066&type=1&l=a7dbccff85
Weekend IIIhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/...822.1073741925.1406401066&type=1&l=edfab01c8c
Weekend IVhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/...774.1073741927.1406401066&type=1&l=1a4c4c8e3fhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/...863.1073741928.1406401066&type=1&l=e1fa7b4b88
Weekend Vhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/...530.1073741929.1406401066&type=1&l=0ee113cec0*

*A Galaxy Far Far Away and Capt. Phasma's March*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...061.1073742003.1406401066&type=1&l=6a60dba1f0

*SW snacks
*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...805.1073741953.1406401066&type=1&l=f7e46225a4

*Kylo Ren at Launch Bay and JT*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...677.1073741980.1406401066&type=1&l=03fc3a27a1

*A Galactic Spectacular from the front of the Chinese Theater*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...039.1073742020.1406401066&type=1&l=9233bbe8b6


----------



## yulilin3

*STAR WARS ULTIMATE TOUR
STARTING OCTOBER 1ST 2017 THE TOUR WILL NO LONGER INCLUDE THE DESSERT PARTY AND WILL START AT 8AM. TOUR GUESTS WILL STILL BE ABLLE TO GO INTO THE RESERVED VIEWING AREA FOR SWAGS. THE TOUR PRICE WILL BE MODIFIED TO $99*
The seven-hour tour includes:


Seeing stars during a screening of the movie, _Star Wars: Path of the Jedi_
Kylo Ren-dered speechless while witnessing 2 live stage shows—_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Awayand March of the First Order—from a reserved viewing area
Enrolling younglings ages 4 through 12 in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
Launching into hyperspace aboard a Starspeeder 1000 on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
Sinking your jawas into a _Star Wars_-inspired dinner at Backlot Express
Joining forces with new friends at a Chewbacca and Kylo Ren Character Greeting
Orbiting around saga-centric exhibits featuring replica props, models, concept art and artifacts at _Star Wars_ Launch Bay
Chewy-ing on inter-stellar sweets at _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
Experiencing a reserved viewing of the obi-wan and only _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks event
Restoring freedom to your galaxy and taking a personalized souvenir of your tour home with you to commemorate your adventures


Please keep in mind that this is an indoor and outdoor tour, so be sure to check the weather forecast and dress appropriately, including comfortable shoes, as there will be periods of walking and standing.
Guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult.
Tour itinerary, content, duration and availability are subject to change without notice.
Tour dates and times vary so please check the calendar or call (407) 939-8687 for more information or to make a reservation.
Please check in next to The Great Movie Ride inside the park 15 minutes prior to the start of your tour. You will forfeit the entire price of your tour if you no-show or cancel within 2 days of your reservation.
Separate admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios is required.

Priced at $129 per person (OLD PRICE), tours begin Jan. 2 2017 and will be offered on Mondays and Saturdays throughout 2017. Call 4079397529

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-guided-tour/


*STAR WARS GALACTIC NIGHTS
COMFIRMED FOR  MAY 27th 2018*

Star Wars: Galactic Nights
May 27th 2018, 7:00pm – 12:00am

Star Wars: Galactic Nights will take place on Dec 16th, 2017, from 7:00pm to midnight. Tickets are available for $124 per child and $129 per adult (plus tax).
$10 discount available for AP and DVC members

*Star Wars: Galactic Nights*
Enjoy a family-friendly event featuring exclusive _Star Wars_experiences!
“This Will Be a Day Long Remembered…”
Calling all _Star Wars_ fans! You’re invited to the return of this popular event at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Experience a Hollywood-style party where Guests of all ages—from all around the galaxy—can come together and celebrate the Greatest Saga Ever Told…

No matter your age, put on your finest _Star Wars_-themed costumes and attire, and walk the red carpet toward an intergalactic introduction—followed by a whole universe of event entertainment and interactive fun, from a park-wide scavenger hunt to _Star Wars_ Character encounters and more.

You’ll being “seeing stars” as Saga-themed projections shoot across Grauman’s Chinese Theatre—a recreation of the very venue where the first film premiered in 1977. Plus, you can even enjoy many of your favorite Disney’s Hollywood Studios attractions all throughout the event!

Pricing and Schedule
_Star Wars_: Galactic Nights will take place on May 27th 2018, from 7:00 PM to midnight. Tickets are available for $124 per child and $129 per adult (plus tax).

Costumes You Can – and Can’t – Wear
While we encourage creativity, we also value safety and good judgement—be sure to review the special event costume rules!



*Jedi Recruitment Package*
Enrich your Jedi’s training with added enhancements. Boost younglings’ skills and confidence to battle the Dark Side with this limited-time offer that includes:

Enrollment for one youngling in one show of Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple robe
Official _Star Wars_ lightsaber
Personalized name badge
Exclusive Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple t-shirt
Picture with a Jedi Master—available via free digital download
Learn more about the Jedi Recruitment Package.

*Galactic Tasting Sampler*
Delicious _Star Wars_-themed bites and beverages are yours to “saber” at various locations throughout the park. The Galactic Tasting Sampler allows Guests to sample 5 of these food or beverage items for one price. Selections include specialty alcoholic beverages, non-alcoholic beverages, light saber churros, character cupcakes, a charcuterie plate with C3PO crackers, and dishes inspired by the stories and characters of _Star Wars_.These same items are available a la carte for all Guests. Hungry for more information? Gobble up all the tasty details.

*Skywalker Vineyards Wine Seminar*
Enjoy an enlightening seminar about Skywalker Vineyards. The discussion will expand upon the wine making process and Guests will have the ability to purchase tasting samples. Attendees of this free-admission experience will also have the opportunity to purchase full bottles to savor at home.
*Inside the Saga: A Galaxy in the Making*
Don't miss this one-night-only panel discussion about _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge. This unique event will be taking place multiple times throughout the evening at The Epic Theater. Come join us as we share exciting developments about the 14-acre _Star Wars_-inspired expansion opening in 2019 at Disneyland Park and Disney's Hollywood Studios.
Please note: all entertainment experiences are subject to change without notice.

*A GALA NOT SO FAR, FAR AWAY*





*Star Wars: Galactic Nights*
Enjoy a family-friendly event featuring exclusive _Star Wars_ experiences!Star Tours – The Adventures Continue

_Star Wars_ Launch Bay

_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi

The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror

Toy Story Mania!

Muppet*Vision 3D

Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream
In addition, be on the lookout for _Star Wars_ Character encounters taking place in-and-around Star Tours – The Adventures Continue throughout the night!
Map from April 14th


----------



## yulilin3

*Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party*

*THE WDW CALENDAR HAS BEEN VERY SLOW TO UPDATE EACH MONTH*


You can check in to get  your lanyard 30 minutes before the party at the entrance to LB.  Remember there are tables at the main dessert area, tables right outside the dessert area by the Chewbacca/Kylo Ren meet entrances, tables in the Cantina area and outside in the little courtyard Also there are benches by the Chewbacca/Kylo meet.
For the best view of the show leave before the Stormtroopers lead you out and you will be ahead of the crowds




*Dessert party review:*
Launch Bay Location
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/07/revie...gets-revamped-with-special-edition-treatment/

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-490#post-56111787

http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-494#post-56117699

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-498#post-56136239

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-512#post-56186151

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-525#post-56240646

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-525#post-56239122 (7 year old Point Of View)

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-525#post-56245764

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-542#post-56325168

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-542#post-56325379

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-545#post-56332619

http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-576#post-56421648

Launch Bay set up





_*
Dessert party*_ is available to book every  night until Feb 25th (updated 12/16)
Link to book
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/
Launch Bay dessert party set up




Dessert party in full swing




Picture report of food 7/19/18 party https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-883#post-59506506


----------



## yulilin3

*Characters and Set Times*​Special Character Encounters: After entering a themed atrium complete with replicas of Star Wars props, guests can journey to the dark side and encounter Star Wars characters such as Kylo Ren in a 360-degree immersive area themed around the Star Destroyer, or they may choose the light side by stepping into a makeshift Rebel base and coming face to face with Star Wars characters such as the most famous co-pilot in the galaxy, Chewbacca. -

Chewie, Kylo Ren and BB8 meet from park opening to closing including EMH


Stormtrooper Patrols As guests enjoy the sights and attractions of Disney’s Hollywood Studios, they may come face to face with First Order Stormtroopers who will patrol the Animation Courtyard interacting with guests during their mission to find members of the Resistance. -  They do not stop for pictures.
Disney Chase Visa Card meet and greet with Kylo Ren from 11 am to 4 pm


----------



## yulilin3

*SW Shows and Entertainment*​
Launch Bay Theater – Guests hear directly from the creative minds behind the Star Wars saga in a short video that includes exclusive interviews with the directors, writers, producers and other key movie crew members who bring the saga to life. - See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.Y0UO3qRE.dpuf

ABC Sound Studio: Star Wars: Path of The Jedi Guests looking to relive the stories from the Star Wars saga or be introduced to the iconic characters, including ones from Star Wars: The Force Awakens, can watch an abridged, cinematic reel celebrating the Star Wars saga (episodes I-VII) in a theater setting near Echo Lake - See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.Y0UO3qRE.dpuf

**Starting April 4th Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away:* This new live, stage show celebrates iconic moments from the _Star Wars_ saga with live vignettes featuring popular _Star Wars_ characters, such as Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Darth Maul. The show will take place multiple times each day at the Center Stage area near The Great Movie Ride.UPDATE: starting Dec 16th AWR troopers from Rogue One will join the show.  It lasts about 15 minutes
11:30AM
12:30AM
1:30PM
2:30PM
4:30PM
5:30PM

*
March of the First Order *Phasma and first order troopers start their patrol at Launch Bay and head over to center stage for some drills, show lasts about 5 minutes
Starting October 2nd Captain Phasma and the First Order will start their march by the front of the park (Sid's gate) and march down Hollywood Blvd
10:00 am
11:00 am
12:00 noon
2:00 pm
3:00 pm
4:00 pm


----------



## yulilin3

*Launch Bay Cargo*
Special art, create your own phone cases, magic bands and name tags. Assortment of figures and some toys

*Tattooine Traders*
Toys, build your own lightsaber, build your own droid and clothes

*Kiosk next to the Galaxy's Edge Wall*
At Grand Ave adjacent to the Muppets Courtyard find some merchandise with the Galaxy's Edge art​


----------



## yulilin3

*Jedi Training Trials of the Temple*​This popular entertainment offering is being reimagined with new characters. Younglings will be guided to the site of a secret and ancient Jedi temple where they will face villains such as Darth Vader and Kylo Ren  and discover if they have the makings of a true Jedi. -
Sign ups are at the Indiana Jones store in between  50s Prime Time and Indiana Jones Theater. First come, first served. Allow at least an hour for this experience. Kids have to check in 30 minutes before their reservations times and the show lasts about 15 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

*General Tips*
_1.-*Keep Cool*: drink plenty of water and gatorade/powerade. We usually bring washcloths and dump them in cold water and put them around our necks. Cooling towels found at sports stores and Amazon work great. Don't wait to hydrate. I've seen plenty of people just collapse because of dehydration. Heat in Florida is no joke. Bring an umbrella and use it while waiting for characters, parade, anything outdoors. Remember that all quick service restaurants will give you, for free, a cup of ice water. You can also refill these cups or any other containers with ice water at Backlot Express for free. Great places to cool down and you don't have to make a line are One Man's Dream and the Animation Bldg.
2.-*Make a plan*: prioritize, what do you want most of all out of your SW day. And work from there. 
3.-*Be patient*: there will be thousands of people going to SW that want to do the same things you do. Be patient. Be polite. I know the heat and the waiting can get to you sometimes but take a deep breath and just listen to that Star Wars music in the background and chill.
4.-*Be flexible*: So you made an awesome plan and you're ready to take in the day and something happens. Don't let that ruin your experience, just go improvise, have a plan B...and C and D,...
5.-*Know your kids*: There's nothing better than a picture with your toddler and Chewbacca, but some kids get a little afraid of the big Wookie. Don't force them to meet a character or go to a show. The characters WON'T break character, don't expect a hug from Vader,...Villains stay Villains even if your child starts crying. What I usually tell parents is to show the kids the character before waiting in line (sometimes very long lines) and ask them right then and there if they want to meet them. Or show them videos of JT and ask them before the trip if they want to battle the Dark Side._

_6.-*Have Fun!!*In the wise words of Master Yoda: Do or do not, there is no try...._

_Feel free to subscribe
Also don't be shy about asking questions, the more you know the better you'll plan and the more fun you will have during SW. I regularly update these pages with any new info so you don’t have to read the entire thread._​
_May the Force be With You_


----------



## yulilin3

*Star Wars Launch Bay*​


Located in Animation Courtyard_, Star Wars_ Launch Bay will be a primary location within the park for fans to celebrate all things _Star Wars. _In this multi-sensory space with an outdoor queue area lined with special concept artwork, guests can interact with beloved _Star Wars _characters, tour galleries featuring treasured memorabilia and replicas of large-scale _Star Wars_ artifacts, including ones from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_,Rogue One and The Last Jedi , plus have access to special _Star Wars_ merchandise.


*Special Character Encounters*: After entering a themed atrium complete with replicas of _Star Wars _props, guests can journey to the dark side and encounter _Star Wars_ characters such as Kylo Ren in a 360-degree immersive area themed around the Star Destroyer, or they may choose the light side by stepping into a makeshift Rebel base and coming face to face with _Star Wars_ characters such as the most famous co-pilot in the galaxy, Chewbacca. Also you can meet BB8

*Launch Bay Theater *– Guests hear directly from the creative minds behind th_e Star Wars _saga in a short video that includes exclusive interviews with the directors, writers, producers and other key movie crew members who bring the saga to life.

*The Cantina* – This setting, inspired by the unsavory “hives of scum and villainy” in the _Star Wars_ galaxy, is a fun place to explore and take photos near elements of the cantina, such as a holochess table. Holochess is a game seen in _Star Wars_


*Themed Galleries* – Special immersive galleries will be located throughout _Star Wars_ Launch Bay.
*Celebration* *Gallery *will feature iconic ships from throughout the _Star Wars_ saga, such as memorable ones of the Rebel Alliance and the Imperial Navy fleet.
*Celebration Hallway* will display large-scale replicas of _Star Wars_ props amid scenic murals.
*Preview Gallery* will offer guests exclusive looks at replicas of props, artifacts and memorabilia from the latest movie in the saga, currently The Last Jedi. Among the items that will be on display are costumes, ship models, droids and artwork.


*Launch Bay Cargo* – A unique shopping area where guests may bring home a variety of _Star Wars_ merchandise, including original artwork and collector’s items.
- See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.EHjtEGAE.dpuf


----------



## yulilin3

*Fireworks
THE WDW CALENDAR HAS ONLY BEEN UPDATING THE DATES VERY SLOWLY
ONLY ABOUT A MONTH IN ADVANCE*​*
2016 Dates Released
Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular: *Nightly starting June 17th at 9:45pm until July 2nd.
*July *3rd on at 9:30pm schedule is out until July 31st (updated June 22)
*August* 1st through 21st 9:30pm 22nd through 31st. 8:45pm
*September *1st through 16th 8:45pm (Updated July 16th)
                 16th through the 24th 8:15pm
                  25th through October 1st 7:45pm
*October * 1,3,5 7:45pm (updated 9/2)
              7,8,10,12 7:30p
              14,15,17,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,31 at 8pm
*NOVEMBER *2,4,5 at 8pm (updated 9/17)
                  7, 9 at 6:45pm and 11,12 at 8pm (updated 10/14)
*December *16th at 10:30pm, 17th at 9:30pm, 18th through 30th at 6:15pm and 31st at                      midnight
*2017 Dates Released
January *1st through February 28th at 7:45pm  (updated 12/16)
*March* 1st through 4th at 7::45pm (updated Jan 15th)
*March* 5th through March 11th at 8pm
*March* 12th through March 31st at 9pm
*April *1st through 8th at 9pm (updated Feb 10th)
*April  *9th through 29th at 9pm 30th at 9:30pm (updated Feb 19th)
*May *1st through 31st at 9:30pm (updated March  18th)
*June and July *through 7/31st at 9:30pm (updated April 5th)
*August *1st through 31st (updated April 19th)
*September* 1st through 16th at 9pm 17th through 30th 8:30pm (updated May 15th)
*October *1st through 14th at 8:30pm 15th through 31st at 8pm (updated June 27th)
*November *11/01 through 11/04  at 8pm
11/05 through 11/08 at 6:45pm
then it's dark until Dec. 15th when it's at 9pm
*December*. 16th is dark for  Galactic Nights night
*December* 17th through Dec 23rd at 9pm
*December* 24th through Dec 30th at 10pm
*December *31st at midnigh*t *(updated August  5th)
*2018
January* 1st through 31st at 8pm
*February *1st through 28th at 8pm (updated Oct 30th 2017)
*March *1st through 10th at 8pm 11th through 31st at 9pm
*April *1st through 28th at 9pm 29th and 30th at 9:30pm
*May *1st through 31st at 9:30pm (May 27th it will only be performed for guests with Galactic Nights tickets)

Tips on where the best spots are: http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
Pictures from the best spot to watch http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-624#post-56646942
_*Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular Review from a Non Star Wars Fan*_ http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-490#post-56111430

*Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular*: As the next generation of the current Star Wars-inspired fireworks show, this blockbuster nightly show, unprecedented in Disney’s Hollywood Studios history, will light up the sky with Star Wars-themed fireworks, lasers, light projections and other special effects combined with Star Wars-themed music and iconic characters and scenes from throughout the saga.


Through these state-of-the-art special effects that project onto the nearby Chinese Theatre and other surrounding buildings, guests will gaze at the twin suns of Tatooine, push through a field of battle droids, navigate through an asteroid field, soar down the trench of the Death Star and deliver the final blow to destroy Starkiller Base. The show, which will unfold through a series of acts, will be punctuated by a tower of fire as well as powerful spotlight beams that create lightsabers in the sky_*.*_


----------



## yulilin3

Miscellaneous
Here's a playlist of all of the SWW videos I've taken through out the years
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9ovO0Uc2PUAHWoBpW12M4SOfooLjfAXD

New Disney Chase Visa Card SW perks
https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/

*Star Wars™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet*6
Beginning December 1st, 2015, feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet, offered daily from 11am to 4pm at the _Star Wars_ Launch Bay in the Animation Courtyard at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®.
Current character at this meet and greet is Kylo Ren. You can bring up to 6 people with you and you get a free picture download

Simply present your Disney Visa Credit Card to enter this exclusive location.


----------



## yulilin3

Video of full announcement. I'm not including detailed information on the actual Star Wars Land in this thread because we know it'll take time for it to be completed. 










Video from Summer Awakens press event April 19th 2016


----------



## pookadoo77

Yay! SO GLAD to see this thread again! LOVE the color code idea! This thread and the people on it really made our trip last year something we will all always remember. Hi everyone!!


----------



## mmafan

WERE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

YEAH the moderator took out my too early post, now I can post here with out shame  Our 501st/RL buddies were chatting up all the news coming out of D23 this weekend.


----------



## mmafan

this year ill be doing the first 2 weekends prob not the VIP but both weekends FEEL THE FORCE or what ever they call it this year......so hopefully the weekend dates stay close to what last years dates were


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Yay the thread!  This will be a day long remembered.

I'm pretty excited about the preview center thing. Hope they have it up and running soon!  I'm also crossing my fingers that blue milk ice cream will show up in there!


----------



## kennythepirate

yulilin3 said:


> *Characters and Set Times*​
> 
> *Blister Pack*
> 
> Ahsoka 12:50-1:30pm/2:10pm-2:50pm/2:55pm-3:35pm/4:25pm-4:55pm/5pm-5:40pm/



Looks really familiar :/


----------



## pookadoo77

*&%$#@ Disney and it's adding new stuff!! We are planning on skipping a year now I dunno, following changes and announcements. I do have 6x 1 day hoppers on standby worst comes to worst, lol. I already feel myself cracking under the pressure.....


----------



## HCinKC

Oh lord. I haven't been on the DIS in over a month. I come back to look for something else...to my surprise, I see the lovely words "SWW". There goes my free time...


----------



## HCinKC

pookadoo77 said:


> *&%$#@ Disney and it's adding new stuff!! We are planning on skipping a year now I dunno, following changes and announcements. I do have 6x 1 day hoppers on standby worst comes to worst, lol. I already feel myself cracking under the pressure.....


LOL, same. I was originally thinking of a long weekend trip for just ODS and me. Then I thought I'd pass because crowds might be nutsobananas with the new movie. After seeing the new announcements, I'm all jazzed up again. Good thing I haven't mentioned anything to ODS since, really, I am undecided.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm expecting changes in the character locations, Darth's Mall and maybe even sign ups for JTA because of possible construction.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

YAY!!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

YaY!!!  SW is back!! WoW! What an impressive thread!! I am really hoping the launch bay is done by end of October so we can see it during our Halloween trip.


----------



## yulilin3

kennythepirate said:


> Looks really familiar :/


spent a day refreshing the MDE and copying the times. That was fun


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> spent a day refreshing the MDE and copying the times. That was fun


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm planning on going to DHS once a week and doing a full picture update on construction. Also I'm toying with the idea (I'm really almost 100% I'll do it) of writing a new blog with full details on construction on all things announced for WDW during D23.
As soon as I open it I'll post it here so you guys can follow along with me


----------



## momof2halls

Super exicted about this tread! We have already booked our trip for May 2016 that *should* include 2 Star Wars Weekends! I really hope Disney doesnt take them away this year!  My husband has already said if there is no SWW we will not be going to Disney


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The only thing I'm not too excited about is that it sounds like they won't be pulling alot from the original movies.  Most of the new land sounds like new locations and new things.  Except for the millennium falcon ride, but the falcon will be in the new movies.

Yes, I'm that person who hears all the exciting new announcements and complains haha.

Let me get the rest of my complaints out now so I can finish.  I hate the whole ride sharing thing.  I realize it is to save money, but I'm very disappointed that WDW and DL are getting the same 2 signature sw rides.  Your telling me that with all the creative imagination that disney employs we get the same rides? Bleh.  I'm also about the only person who adamantly does not want WDW to get carsland.  I love to see ride diversity between the 2 american parks.  

OK, stepping off that soap box and back to fun times, because I really am excited overall about the sw announcements.


----------



## pookadoo77

SO excited for your blog!!!!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I'm planning on going to DHS once a week and doing a full picture update on construction. Also I'm toying with the idea (I'm really almost 100% I'll do it) of writing a new blog with full details on construction on all things announced for WDW during D23.
> As soon as I open it I'll post it here so you guys can follow along with me


Oh Yuli, you are such a gift! Where would any of us be without all of your hard work!?


----------



## Music City Mama

We'll be there next year for sure, but my gosh, it's gonna be chaotic. The Force Awakens is going to be a huge hit and I think SWW will be beyond crazy next year and from now on for that matter. I'm sure they'll be doing things differently... maybe they'll have a "season" like F&W instead of just weekends... who knows. I am definitely excited about the SW expansion at HS, but knowing how long Avatarland is taking, it's gonna be a loooooooooong time.


----------



## LoKiHB

I can't believe we're here already!!!! Yuli thanks so much for starting this so early!  I followed the 2014 and 2015 threads very closely.  I was excited yet sad.  I lived vicariously through each one of  you who posted in that thread the first weekend.  So thanks to everyone who posted and shared their experiences and photos.

Now... that being said... WE WILL BE AT SWW 2016!!! After two years of following the thread, we will finally be back for what will surely be The Force Awakens Weekends!  

I can't wait to see this thread grow.  Every day here like Christmas, right up until that first Friday!

So looking forward to living in this thread for the next 9 months!

Thanks again to Yulilin and everyone who posted during last year's celebration!


----------



## sunnygal041

Oh boy!!  I'm sooo looking forward to reading this thread and SWWs.  Yuli is such a rock star and here we all go again!!

Cindy


----------



## yulilin3

This is for anyone new to this thread:
We have done this thread for the past 5 years and have NEVER had it go negative or mean spirited. We are all like a little SWW family, we help each other out, we share experiences and we even meet at the parks.
We do post our thoughts about things that don't go so well, we complain here but we never bash or go mean.
That being said I love any and all questions, just because you think a question might be too dumb, or too extensive or out there, please ask away. This thread is to help you plan for you to have the BEST SW experience.
Every time new information gets out it will be updated on the first posts under the appropriate post so you don't have to go digging thru, what I'm sure will become, a very large thread.


----------



## msmama

Woohoo!!  

I've got an AP that expires May 17th so I've been waiting anxiously  to know whether I'd get a SWW out of it or not (and thanks to Yulilin and last years threadI know how long I have to wait to find out).  But this new stuff changes everything!?!?!  

How many time is too many to fly from NY to FL just to see SW stuff before May of next year?  

(Oh and when I told a friend about "seasons of the force" he said it sounded like something they'd then do 4 times a year - for each season.  That's not what I thought at all, but it could be interpreted that way).


----------



## xApril

Hello again! Super excited about all the announcements and of course, SWW 2016!


----------



## Jkpark

I'm so excited this is starting now. I read just last week to expect to look on September 1 and had a reminder on my calendar.  We live in AZ, but I have a surprise trip planned for my family (me, DH, DD9 and DD7) next May. I booked a 3 day cruise on the Dream, followed by 2 1/2 days at WDW. I won't be there on the weekend, but am planning on the 2 character meals at Hollywood Studios.  I'm really hoping they will have those out at the 180 days, but it sounds like that isn't likely and I'll be fighting everyone else for those reservations.  Now I will need to keep an eye out on what else maybe going on everyday in May/early June - and not just during SWW.


----------



## flea1267

so excited...we rented DVC points and are staying at the Boardwalk!!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## kennythepirate

yulilin3 said:


> spent a day refreshing the MDE and copying the times. That was fun


Okay, but many of those weren't in MDE


----------



## yulilin3

Jkpark said:


> I'm so excited this is starting now. I read just last week to expect to look on September 1 and had a reminder on my calendar.  We live in AZ, but I have a surprise trip planned for my family (me, DH, DD9 and DD7) next May. I booked a 3 day cruise on the Dream, followed by 2 1/2 days at WDW. I won't be there on the weekend, but am planning on the 2 character meals at Hollywood Studios.  I'm really hoping they will have those out at the 180 days, but it sounds like that isn't likely and I'll be fighting everyone else for those reservations.  Now I will need to keep an eye out on what else maybe going on everyday in May/early June - and not just during SWW.


Welcome aboard. My plan was to start in Sept. 1st but you have no idea how enthusiastic SWW fans are 
As for the character meals, keep checking this thread and the Disney Park Blog often


----------



## yulilin3

kennythepirate said:


> Okay, but many of those weren't in MDE


Not sure which ones weren't on MDE, I got all the times from the app.
The only ones that weren't were the Doirds and I got their times by personal observation


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> This is for anyone new to this thread:
> We have done this thread for the past 5 years and have NEVER had it go negative or mean spirited. We are all like a little SWW family, we help each other out, we share experiences and we even meet at the parks.
> We do post our thoughts about things that don't go so well, we complain here but we never bash or go mean.
> That being said I love any and all questions, just because you think a question might be too dumb, or too extensive or out there, please ask away. This thread is to help you plan for you to have the BEST SW experience.
> Every time new information gets out it will be updated on the first posts under the appropriate post so you don't have to go digging thru, what I'm sure will become, a very large thread.



Well yeah... except for missing glow cubes and stuff...


----------



## Skywise

And here we go again!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Well yeah... except for missing glow cubes and stuff...


There are plenty of Boba Fett steins now


----------



## yulilin3

Just changed the design of my Disney Visa Chase card.  https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/


----------



## Artax

Wow, early thread this year. checking in, even though I most likely will not make it to SWW next year. Had a good run with 3 years in a row but I don't think the timing is going to work this year. 

Excited with all the announcements. Hoping it doesn't negatively affect SWW. Will keep an eye on this thread as I am sure nothing will get past this group


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yay for this thread and especially looking forward to your Blog!!!! Great job, Yulady!!!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yay for this thread and especially looking forward to your Blog!!!! Great job, Yulady!!!


first couple of posts to the blog. I have no clue what I'm doing but I guess you guys can follow along if you want. Will be getting pictures in there as well.
Link in my signature


----------



## Skywise

Curious - from wdwmagic's page about season of the force:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/seas...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-early-2016.htm


> Disney’s Hollywood Studios will feature a new fireworks spectacular set to the iconic score of the Star Wars movies on weekend nights.



I wonder if that means "NEW" new or just the "OLD" new fireworks score they've done during the weekends on years past...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Curious - from wdwmagic's page about season of the force:
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/seas...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-early-2016.htm
> 
> 
> I wonder if that means "NEW" new or just the "OLD" new fireworks score they've done during the weekends on years past...


In the announcement they say "a new custom fireworks show" So I'm assuming new


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OMG!!  @yulilin3!!

Why does it seem like just a few months ago that we were glued to the 2015 thread??  Oh... right...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just FYI, when I went on a hunt through my old emails, etc., I found this Disney Parks Blog announcement of dates on Dec 2nd... http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-may-15-june-14/


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just FYI, when I went on a hunt through my old emails, etc., I found this Disney Parks Blog announcement of dates on Dec 2nd... http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-may-15-june-14/


good catch. I think they posted it super late on the 2nd. I'll change the post 
Welcome back for another year of fun


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> good catch. I think they posted it super late on the 2nd. I'll change the post
> Welcome back for another year of fun


Thank you SO MUCH for doing this again... and so early!!  You are THE BEST!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Just changed the design of my Disney Visa Chase card.  https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/


I'm so torn... can't decide on a design...!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm so torn... can't decide on a design...!!


It's a hard decision. If they would have had an R2D2 by himself it would've been a no brainer for me, but I really dislike C3PO.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It's a hard decision. If they would have had an R2D2 by himself it would've been a no brainer for me, but I really dislike C3PO.


I was thinking the same!!  A closeup of R2 like they did of Vader!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

So happy to see this thread!  We can't wait for the new area with Launch Bay..the new movie in December.  We plan on doing 2/3 days May 2016 since I think it will be so much busier due to the new movie.  That many more fans!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Yeah everyone is back! this summer felt so empty after June. 

I cannot wait to read your blog yulilin3!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Yay!!! So happy to see this back. Fiance and I now live much closer to WDW and plan on coming most (all?) weekends. Can't wait to see what they have for this year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> first couple of posts to the blog. I have no clue what I'm doing but I guess you guys can follow along if you want. Will be getting pictures in there as well.
> Link in my signature


I downloaded an RSS reader so that I can follow your blog.  I haven't bothered to try these apps in the past, but this is a good reason!!  Downloaded "Feedly" on my Mac and my iPhone, and so far it looks like it's working -- now I won't miss a post!


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Yay!!! So happy to see this back. Fiance and I now live much closer to WDW and plan on coming most (all?) weekends. Can't wait to see what they have for this year.


If you guys are in the park any weekend and want to meet up let me know. I'm there almost every weekend


----------



## yulilin3

Our very own  @lvstitch  caught this
Disneyland is holding auditions for what looks like to be Vader and Chewie for Launch Bay
http://disneyauditions.com/audition-calendar/?aud_id=7099&cid=12512


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Our very own  @lvstitch  caught this
> Disneyland is holding auditions for what looks like to be Vader and Chewie for Launch Bay
> http://disneyauditions.com/audition-calendar/?aud_id=7099&cid=12512



Hmmm... "Must be available to work starting October 11, 2015"


----------



## Cynister

Thanks for starting the thread, Yulady. I was hoping to have a thread to be obsessed with for the next 9 months.  We will be there again next year. Hope we can run into you & Steph again!


yulilin3 said:


> Just changed the design of my Disney Visa Chase card.  https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/


I didn't realize you could already switch! I thought they weren't available yet. I don't suppose anyone knows if you can get different cards for 2 cards on the same account? My husband REALLY wants Yoda. My son would love it if I got R2. I wish they had Chewie.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cynister said:


> I didn't realize you could already switch! I thought they weren't available yet. I don't suppose anyone knows if you can get different cards for 2 cards on the same account? My husband REALLY wants Yoda. My son would love it if I got R2. I wish they had Chewie.


DH and I have had two different cards in the past.  When I went to check about changing, there was a drop-down to select my name and a new card design, and then his name.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Thanks for starting the thread, Yulady. I was hoping to have a thread to be obsessed with for the next 9 months.  We will be there again next year. Hope we can run into you & Steph again!
> 
> I didn't realize you could already switch! I thought they weren't available yet. I don't suppose anyone knows if you can get different cards for 2 cards on the same account? My husband REALLY wants Yoda. My son would love it if I got R2. I wish they had Chewie.


You can. When you go to the change your card design page the names of the cardholders are on the top. You just pick a name and pick the design for that person and do the same for the other one. Hope to see you again next year


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DH and I have had two different cards in the past.  When I went to check about changing, there was a drop-down to select my name and a new card design, and then his name.


Oh no...posting the same answer at  the same time has started


----------



## LinderInWonderland

Hooray! DH, DSIL and I are going to SWW 2016 - our first time ever! Depending on the schedule, we will be there for parts of 2 weekends. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone on the board!


----------



## soniam

OMG! 4 pages before I even knew about the thread. I had better get to crackin' Why does work have to get in the way of my life


----------



## CJK

Unfortunately I won't be at Star Wars weekends in 2016, but I will be in Disney earlier in the year. Hoping that the new fireworks will be taking place by then.  I just wanted to jump aboard because@yulilin3 was simply amazing last year and I enjoyed this thread so much!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Just changed the design of my Disney Visa Chase card.  https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/



So glad to see this out now. I wasn't sure how early they would let us change.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was thinking the same!!  A closeup of R2 like they did of Vader!



That's exactly what I was thinking. I might have to settle for both the droids The Yoda one is cool, but I don't feel cool enough to carry around a Yoda card


----------



## soniam

pookadoo77 said:


> *&%$#@ Disney and it's adding new stuff!! We are planning on skipping a year now I dunno, following changes and announcements. I do have 6x 1 day hoppers on standby worst comes to worst, lol. I already feel myself cracking under the pressure.....



"Your feeble skills are no match for the power of the Dark Side." Emperor Palpatine


----------



## drlaurafsu

yulilin3 said:


> This is for anyone new to this thread:
> We have done this thread for the past 5 years and have NEVER had it go negative or mean spirited. We are all like a little SWW family, we help each other out, we share experiences and we even meet at the parks.
> We do post our thoughts about things that don't go so well, we complain here but we never bash or go mean.
> That being said I love any and all questions, just because you think a question might be too dumb, or too extensive or out there, please ask away. This thread is to help you plan for you to have the BEST SW experience.
> Every time new information gets out it will be updated on the first posts under the appropriate post so you don't have to go digging thru, what I'm sure will become, a very large thread.



This should go in the first post too! I can't believe I don't check in today and I'm already 4 pages behind! This is such an awesome thread. Thanks Yuli for being an amazing host and so helpful! I can't wait for all the Star Wars awesomeness that is coming!


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 

For the character M&Gs, once we have a better idea of the timing, maybe listing the prime time to catch them would be good, like Chewie first, which I think was listed for 2015. But like the info about when to get in line to help ensure seeing the droids could be useful. Also, the blog is a great idea! I was just thinking that it would be nice to have WDW Star Wars info that wasn't necessarily related to SWW, since there is going to be so much going on there for a while. Glad you are back. Really looking forward to meeting everyone at our first SWW next year


----------



## Jennasis

I'm in!  We are hoping to hit that magic weekend where the end of F&G coincides with the beginning of SWW.


----------



## SFAMILY4

New to this site....planning on going to what I hope to be weekend II of SWW in 2016.  Thanks for all of the information. Hoping I can plan an amazing trip!


----------



## cinder-ellah

yulilin3 said:


> This is for anyone new to this thread:
> We have done this thread for the past 5 years and have NEVER had it go negative or mean spirited. We are all like a little SWW family, we help each other out, we share experiences and we even meet at the parks.
> We do post our thoughts about things that don't go so well, we complain here but we never bash or go mean.
> That being said I love any and all questions, just because you think a question might be too dumb, or too extensive or out there, please ask away. This thread is to help you plan for you to have the BEST SW experience.
> Every time new information gets out it will be updated on the first posts under the appropriate post so you don't have to go digging thru, what I'm sure will become, a very large thread.


Yay !
Super excited and thankful to see this thread !!!!!
And yes, I am greatful the past thread SWW 2015, was so helpful and absolutely positive  !  
Thanks @yulilin3 for starting & continuing with all the great information and May The Positive Posts Continue.  
Looking forward to all the fun !


----------



## Cynister

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DH and I have had two different cards in the past.  When I went to check about changing, there was a drop-down to select my name and a new card design, and then his name.





yulilin3 said:


> You can. When you go to the change your card design page the names of the cardholders are on the top. You just pick a name and pick the design for that person and do the same for the other one. Hope to see you again next year


The thread hasn't even been open for 24hrs & you guys have already helped me.  New cards ordered! 



yulilin3 said:


> Video of full announcement. I'm not including detailed information on the actual Star Wars Land in this thread because we know it'll take time for it to be completed. I would like to point out a couple of things from this video.
> At minute 9 he clearly says that Season of the Force is "building on the success of Orlando's SWW" ,this leads me to believe that SWW will happen in 2016.
> Also  concept art for what Launch Bay will look like from the exterior


So, I read @kennythepirate 's blog about the map & layout & it got me thinking. Am I reading this layout wrong or is Star Wars Land pretty much going to go straight across the middle of the park in the majority of existing park space? That seems weird to me. Would you walk through it to get to Toy Story? I'm confused. I would have thought they would build a bulk of it in new land where they can have construction going on while still keeping the park functional. This picture just makes me question how that can work.


----------



## jessicag13

HCinKC said:


> Oh Yuli, you are such a gift! Where would any of us be without all of your hard work!?


i may not post much, but i am so excited to be following along this year! this'll be my first sww, room's already booked for (what i HOPE are) the first two weekends, and even though i've skimmed last year's thread, my goal is to finish the whole thing by the time NEXT may comes around- i really appreciate all the advice & help that everyone posted, and will definitely utilize everything i can next year.
i'm so excited!!!


----------



## DisneySOS

Our last WDW day will be May 13th, so I'm REALLY hoping DH & DS can attend SWW.  That's actually how I conned him into staying an extra day Looking forward to planning this for them.  Thank you so much for organizing it.

Can you tell me more about the Disney Visa perks for SWW or post a link to last year's info on that?  I have the card & want to make sure I use whatever perks I can get out out of it.


----------



## chpmnkfan

yulilin3 said:


> Just changed the design of my Disney Visa Chase card.  https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/



Oh no!!! I don't post much but I had to comment. Great, now you made me change my card to Darth Vader...Hee hee. I am glad to see this thread again!


----------



## Jfsag123

So glad to see this! Assuming the schedule follows previous years we will be in WDW for the last weekend of SWW next year. This will be our first time going for SWW and I can't wait!


----------



## julluvsdisney

This thread makes me so happy! I hope SWW will be back for 2016 and better than ever!!! Thanks @yulilin3


----------



## yulilin3

LinderInWonderland said:


> Hooray! DH, DSIL and I are going to SWW 2016 - our first time ever! Depending on the schedule, we will be there for parts of 2 weekends. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone on the board!


Welcome, I refer to ourselves as a little family, I might every once in a while throw in the word "dysfunctional"  


SFAMILY4 said:


> New to this site....planning on going to what I hope to be weekend II of SWW in 2016.  Thanks for all of the information. Hoping I can plan an amazing trip!


Welcome to the thread. Please fell free to ask any questions



DisneySOS said:


> Our last WDW day will be May 13th, so I'm REALLY hoping DH & DS can attend SWW.  That's actually how I conned him into staying an extra day Looking forward to planning this for them.  Thank you so much for organizing it.
> 
> Can you tell me more about the Disney Visa perks for SWW or post a link to last year's info on that?  I have the card & want to make sure I use whatever perks I can get out out of it.


This is the first year that they are actually doing a true perk with the Disney Visa card. Last year you could use it on the regular merchandise discount and VIP experience discount. This year we have the SW designs and the meet and greet with Vader

https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/



chpmnkfan said:


> Oh no!!! I don't post much but I had to comment. Great, now you made me change my card to Darth Vader...Hee hee. I am glad to see this thread again!


I picked Vader as well, I use to have a shirt that said Darth Mom with the Death Star in the background


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> The thread hasn't even been open for 24hrs & you guys have already helped me.  New cards ordered!
> 
> 
> So, I read @kennythepirate 's blog about the map & layout & it got me thinking. Am I reading this layout wrong or is Star Wars Land pretty much going to go straight across the middle of the park in the majority of existing park space? That seems weird to me. Would you walk through it to get to Toy Story? I'm confused. I would have thought they would build a bulk of it in new land where they can have construction going on while still keeping the park functional. This picture just makes me question how that can work.


From the Disney Parks Blog we know that Launch Bay will go in the Animation Courtyard (old Animation Bldg)
I expect SWLand to go on the left side of the park, that's why Indiana Jones has been rumored to be closing. It will cover all of Streets of America and that's why this is the last year of the Osborne Lights (rumored not confirmed yet)
It does look like something is going into the ABC Sound Studios building, for years there has been rumors that JTA would move in there so it could be indoors.
Toy Story Land would go on the right basically taking over the entire space where Backlot Tour used to be, in danger is LMA on that side
As far as construction obstructing the rest of the park I think it would be minimal. Launch Bay is already being worked on, ever since they closed the Animation Bldg.
Other than that they would wall up Streets of America, and leave the little trail going from Star Tours to Muppets to Mama Melrose (or close Muppets and Mama Melrose all together)
The truth is that the Studios will see a lot of walls all around for the next couple of years.


----------



## mmafan

Jennasis said:


> I'm in!  We are hoping to hit that magic weekend where the end of F&G coincides with the beginning of SWW.


Me too I hope the weekends line up like last year.......


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jennasis said:


> I'm in!  We are hoping to hit that magic weekend where the end of F&G coincides with the beginning of SWW.


Same! And that's what we did last year.  Was nice to not only see all the topiaries before they start to come down or be moved, but we enjoyed sampling a few things at the food booths.  It's not F&W, but pretty nice nonetheless.


----------



## yulilin3

Further inspection (cause I have nothing better to do) of this pic it looks like the trailer for Episode VII and maybe some behind the scenes will be shown inside ABC Sound Studios (old Sounds Dangerous)
And did you guys read about JTA having characters and a villain from Rebels during the show? I wonder if it'll be The Inquisitor?


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

@yulilin3 thanks for starting this thread early!  Looking forward to reading your blog!


----------



## yulilin3

Added to the first page in the miscellaneous post a full playlist of all SWW videos I've taken. I think the earliest one is 2010.
Also added on the celebrities post a video of how to get a celeb fp
And to the character post a priority list of characters based on last year.
Just a reminder that at the end of this years SWW entertainment CM got an announcement that next year the Disney gang in SW costume would only meet at Jedi Mickey's dinner. Treat this as rumor until we get the announcement from Disney.
Hoping next year we get a meet and greet with the Rebels characters


----------



## HCinKC

I forgot I didn't finish the video, so I just did. I am torn now. There are really two reasons I haven't been set on SWW 2016 - anticipated crowds with the new film and a desire to take ODS to DL. Now that I see the Season of Force, DL is looking even better. In a perfect world, we'd do both! Haha! In reality, even one is going to be tricky since I have to work around ODS's school, my parents vacation schedule (to watch YDS since DH will still have to work), and a 10th anniversary trip with DH. Heavens. Life is so hard.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> @yulilin3 thanks for starting this thread early!  Looking forward to reading your blog!


Thanks for following along again. Started the blog and have 2 posts.
Going this weekend to the parks to start taking pictures of any construction walls
If there's anything in particular you guys want to see in the blog let me know.
I was thinking of opening up a forums page there as well. Ideas are welcomed as I have no clue what I'm doing


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> From the Disney Parks Blog we know that Launch Bay will go in the Animation Courtyard (old Animation Bldg)
> I expect SWLand to go on the left side of the park, that's why Indiana Jones has been rumored to be closing. It will cover all of Streets of America and that's why this is the last year of the Osborne Lights (rumored not confirmed yet)
> It does look like something is going into the ABC Sound Studios building, for years there has been rumors that JTA would move in there so it could be indoors.
> Toy Story Land would go on the right basically taking over the entire space where Backlot Tour used to be, in danger is LMA on that side
> As far as construction obstructing the rest of the park I think it would be minimal. Launch Bay is already being worked on, ever since they closed the Animation Bldg.
> Other than that they would wall up Streets of America, and leave the little trail going from Star Tours to Muppets to Mama Melrose (or close Muppets and Mama Melrose all together)
> The truth is that the Studios will see a lot of walls all around for the next couple of years.


Just seems weird to me that SW stuff will be spread all over the park rather than in 1 SW Land area. You'd think they'd want to group it together to allow for other non-SW additions later in the areas outside of SW Land.



yulilin3 said:


> Further inspection (cause I have nothing better to do) of this pic it looks like the trailer for Episode VII and maybe some behind the scenes will be shown inside ABC Sound Studios (old Sounds Dangerous)
> And did you guys read about JTA having characters and a villain from Rebels during the show? I wonder if it'll be The Inquisitor?


I saw the information card with that info. Very exciting. I'd have to guess it would be the Inquisitor. Does JTA end at age 11 or 12? Wondering if DS has 1 more year to do it.



yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for following along again. Started the blog and have 2 posts.
> Going this weekend to the parks to start taking pictures of any construction walls
> If there's anything in particular you guys want to see in the blog let me know.
> I was thinking of opening up a forums page there as well. Ideas are welcomed as I have no clue what I'm doing


Just a thought on the blog. I like what you are doing here this year with the organization. I think this will help a lot once we really get into things & I'd suggest that on the blog as well, something to make searching for particular bits of info easy. I don't know if it is possible but I'd also suggest something to keep check-ins separate from the info. For instance when we were all trying to reserve Rebel Hangar this year, there ended up being pages of people replying they were going. That's all great to know who is going to be there, but for people who weren't watching the thread continuously throughout the day I'm sure it was a nightmare to catch-up on & get the helpful information to get the reservations to begin with. Maybe somewhere to store little nuggets of info or for people to submit bits of info they receive. For instance last year I happened to be at the right place at the right time when the steins were restocked. That type of info doesn't warrant a blog post but it is very important info for those looking for the steins. That info I'm sure quickly got lost in the pages of posts on the single thread & many may have missed it. If you could organize it with a special area for breaking news or insider tips from on location or something that gives it a home that's easy to find. Just my thoughts. I know it will be great because you do such a wonderful job here.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Just seems weird to me that SW stuff will be spread all over the park rather than in 1 SW Land area. You'd think they'd want to group it together to allow for other non-SW additions later in the areas outside of SW Land.
> 
> 
> I saw the information card with that info. Very exciting. I'd have to guess it would be the Inquisitor. Does JTA end at age 11 or 12? Wondering if DS has 1 more year to do it.
> 
> 
> Just a thought on the blog. I like what you are doing here this year with the organization. I think this will help a lot once we really get into things & I'd suggest that on the blog as well, something to make searching for particular bits of info easy. I don't know if it is possible but I'd also suggest something to keep check-ins separate from the info. For instance when we were all trying to reserve Rebel Hangar this year, there ended up being pages of people replying they were going. That's all great to know who is going to be there, but for people who weren't watching the thread continuously throughout the day I'm sure it was a nightmare to catch-up on & get the helpful information to get the reservations to begin with. Maybe somewhere to store little nuggets of info or for people to submit bits of info they receive. For instance last year I happened to be at the right place at the right time when the steins were restocked. That type of info doesn't warrant a blog post but it is very important info for those looking for the steins. That info I'm sure quickly got lost in the pages of posts on the single thread & many may have missed it. If you could organize it with a special area for breaking news or insider tips from on location or something that gives it a home that's easy to find. Just my thoughts. I know it will be great because you do such a wonderful job here.


JTA is 4 to 12 so 12 year olds can still do it
I think that Launch Bay will be temporary while they build everything.After the actual land is open it'll just take over the left side of the park
As for people checking in there will be the Roll Call Thread opening later this year by a member of this thread (will allow that person to post t he news) and that would be the place to post when you are coming and what activities you are doing as to not saturate this thread with that information.
For the blog I'm going to open it up to all things WDW not just SWW but during the actual event I could have a page with last minute updates


----------



## chpmnkfan

yulilin3 said:


> Welcome, I refer to ourselves as a little family, I might every once in a while throw in the word "dysfunctional"
> 
> Welcome to the thread. Please fell free to ask any questions
> 
> 
> This is the first year that they are actually doing a true perk with the Disney Visa card. Last year you could use it on the regular merchandise discount and VIP experience discount. This year we have the SW designs and the meet and greet with Vader
> 
> https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/
> 
> 
> I picked Vader as well, I use to have a shirt that said Darth Mom with the Death Star in the background



That shirt sounds cool!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

WOW 5 pages already, see what happens @yulilin3 when you start a thread, people wanna listen... You're better than E.F. Hutton 

My Fiance and I have decided to shoot for what we think will be weekend 4/5 this year... (those of you that have heard me chat before know I have three trips to the world planned within 365 days so hitting up an annual pass) We have already booked reservations at AofA for June 7th to 13th 2016.

I mentioned in my first post on page one that the 501st and RL is all a buzz with the new news, they are also very excited that it is not just WDW but DL getting goodies as well! We also are chatting up how much Disney might pull things totally under their control and less and less outside involvement... at this point it is only speculations and people gossiping... I can tell you and do know 1st hand however that during this entire process (Disney/SW merge) a lot of 501st has continually been involved... INCLUDING some of the 501st / droid builders actually being hired and working on set of the new movie. So careful of the roamer mill on all accounts


----------



## msmama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same! And that's what we did last year.  Was nice to not only see all the topiaries before they start to come down or be moved, but we enjoyed sampling a few things at the food booths.  It's not F&W, but pretty nice nonetheless.



It was also cool to go to Epcot AFTER F&G ended and see how quickly they remove the topiaries and flowers!!


----------



## SFAMILY4

Can you tell me if they do the VIP Tours on Sundays during SWW?  And how far in advance can you book that, if they have it next year?


----------



## yulilin3

SFAMILY4 said:


> Can you tell me if they do the VIP Tours on Sundays during SWW?  And how far in advance can you book that, if they have it next year?


The Ultimate Day at SWW VIP tour was offered every Friday, Saturday and Sunday during SWW. People who had done the tour in 2014 received an early email telling them that it would be available again for 2015, I believe people started getting that email around February...the official announcement came from the Disney Parks Blog in April.
Here's a review from one of our members
http://www.disboards.com/threads/our-experience-with-star-wars-wknd-vip-tour.3411712/


----------



## yulilin3

This is an interesting view, and would keep Streets of America untouched for the Osborne Lights
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-toy-story-land-possible-locations/25063.htm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> This is an interesting view, and would keep Streets of America untouched for the Osborne Lights
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-toy-story-land-possible-locations/25063.htm


I saw this the other day... interesting... I am SO curious about these plans... really exercising my "patience muscle" as much as I can... ... Not sure I'm doing too well!!


----------



## lchuck

@yulilin3 Thanks for starting the thread up again.  I kind of went through withdrawls these past few months after reading it multiple times each day in preperation for our May/June 2015 trip.  We had such a great time that we decided almost immediately to start saving for a 2016 trip and hope to go for a span of time that would allow us to hit 2 different SWW (May 26-June 6 is our current thinking).  I have to tell you, my family still talks about how I met "some lady" on the Internet and she was nice enough to save great seats for the weekend fireworks and gave us all sorts of great advice.  I try to tell them it's not "some lady" it's Yulady!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> @yulilin3 Thanks for starting the thread up again.  I kind of went through withdrawls these past few months after reading it multiple times each day in preperation for our May/June 2015 trip.  We had such a great time that we decided almost immediately to start saving for a 2016 trip and hope to go for a span of time that would allow us to hit 2 different SWW (May 26-June 6 is our current thinking).  I have to tell you, my family still talks about how I met "some lady" on the Internet and she was nice enough to save great seats for the weekend fireworks and gave us all sorts of great advice.  I try to tell them it's not "some lady" it's Yulady!


yeah withdrawals were rough...we loved meeting you and your awesome family. Can't wait for next year to do it all over again


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Further inspection (cause I have nothing better to do) of this pic it looks like the trailer for Episode VII and maybe some behind the scenes will be shown inside ABC Sound Studios (old Sounds Dangerous)
> And did you guys read about JTA having characters and a villain from Rebels during the show? I wonder if it'll be The Inquisitor?



DH and I guessed it would be the Inquisitor. Man, if people thought Ventress was scary, I don't think she has anything on the Inquisitor.


----------



## soniam

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW 5 pages already, see what happens @yulilin3 when you start a thread, people wanna listen... You're better than E.F. Hutton
> 
> My Fiance and I have decided to shoot for what we think will be weekend 4/5 this year... (those of you that have heard me chat before know I have three trips to the world planned within 365 days so hitting up an annual pass) We have already booked reservations at AofA for June 7th to 13th 2016.
> 
> I mentioned in my first post on page one that the 501st and RL is all a buzz with the new news, they are also very excited that it is not just WDW but DL getting goodies as well! We also are chatting up how much Disney might pull things totally under their control and less and less outside involvement... at this point it is only speculations and people gossiping... I can tell you and do know 1st hand however that during this entire process (Disney/SW merge) a lot of 501st has continually been involved... INCLUDING some of the 501st / droid builders actually being hired and working on set of the new movie. So careful of the roamer mill on all accounts



That's when we plan to go. I hope the 501st is there for the parade, including you and the hubby (he will be DH by then, right?).


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> This is an interesting view, and would keep Streets of America untouched for the Osborne Lights
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-toy-story-land-possible-locations/25063.htm



Looking at this is makes me wonder if the blue listed is really 14 acres?! The new expansion at both WDW and DL is supposed to be 14 acres each.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

soniam said:


> That's when we plan to go. I hope the 501st is there for the parade, including you and the hubby (he will be DH by then, right?).



AWESOME on being there at the same time!! AND yes he will officially be Mister Sunshine then... we run away to Cancun for the wedding with a handful of family in March of 2016


----------



## ddavev3

My family and I will be there for what I hope will be a SWW, June 10-19th. We did SWW in 2014 and the thread here on the boards was an amazing resource! Thanks to yulilin3, kenny, and all the contributors for the great info. Can't wait til June 2016!


----------



## soniam

As @yulilin3 mentioned, I will be running the SWW roll call thread for 2016. It will probably start in November, unless dates, meals, or packages are announced earlier this year. The roll call thread will be the place to go when you want to say when you are going or what you are doing. This will help keep this thread manageable. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of new people, and hopefully, we can meet in person.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> This is an interesting view, and would keep Streets of America untouched for the Osborne Lights
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-toy-story-land-possible-locations/25063.htm



I'm happy the Osborne Lights would stay if they did (and the muppet area!) but I just can't see them keeping the Streets of America around... it's such a "dead" area in the park.  (unless that's the future spot for "Marvel Land"!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I'm happy the Osborne Lights would stay if they did (and the muppet area!) but I just can't see them keeping the Streets of America around... it's such a "dead" area in the park.  (unless that's the future spot for "Marvel Land"!


I really hope Osborne lights stay.The big rumor is that they are moving them to Disney Springs of all places...Marvel Land would just be completely AWESOME!!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Hi everyone!  I'm sorry if this was already posted, but I was looking through some Disney Visa perks and came across this.  Is this a character meet and greet for the Launch Bay?

_"Star Wars_ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet at our private Cardmember location at _Walt Disney World_® Resort starting early 2016 and the _Disneyland_® Resort starting Fall 2015"  It goes on to say it will take place in DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm sorry if this was already posted, but I was looking through some Disney Visa perks and came across this.  Is this a character meet and greet for the Launch Bay?
> 
> _"Star Wars_ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet at our private Cardmember location at _Walt Disney World_® Resort starting early 2016 and the _Disneyland_® Resort starting Fall 2015"  It goes on to say it will take place in DHS.


yeah, it looks like it will be inside Launch Bay. Link is posted on page 4. Here it is
https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/
I'll also post it in the misc. post on the front page


----------



## msmama

I'd really hate for HS to become the Star Wars and Toy Story park, as much as I may like both franchises.  I hope they manage to keep the streets of America!

Also, weren't we supposed to learn the new HS name at D23?  That didn't happen (although it could be the Star wars and toy story park).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> I'd really hate for HS to become the Star Wars and Toy Story park, as much as I may like both franchises.  I hope they manage to keep the streets of America!
> 
> Also, weren't we supposed to learn the new HS name at D23?  That didn't happen (although it could be the Star wars and toy story park).


I remember reading SOMEWHERE in the frenzy of articles over the weekend that this would come closer to the new lands opening... Maybe at 2017 D23??


----------



## atricks

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope Osborne lights stay.The big rumor is that they are moving them to Disney Springs of all places...Marvel Land would just be completely AWESOME!!



Marvel is over at Islands of Adventure and they are about to do a huge upgrade of the whole land, starting with Hulk next month.     Marvel isn't going to Disney World probably ever, see the new york times article (particularly the last paragraph) http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/b...ans-with-plans-for-star-wars-attractions.html


----------



## lovethattink

Page 6 and I just discovered this thread. I really like the way you organized the beginning posts.



yulilin3 said:


> In the announcement they say "a new custom fireworks show" So I'm assuming new



On fb or twitter, I saw something about a new score to the fireworks. 



soniam said:


> OMG! 4 pages before I even knew about the thread. I had better get to crackin' Why does work have to get in the way of my life



You caught it before me. I'm 2 pages further down the road,  lol.



yulilin3 said:


> Further inspection (cause I have nothing better to do) of this pic it looks like the trailer for Episode VII and maybe some behind the scenes will be shown inside ABC Sound Studios (old Sounds Dangerous)
> And did you guys read about JTA having characters and a villain from Rebels during the show? I wonder if it'll be The Inquisitor?



Didn't the Inquisitor die in Rebels?  I had really hoped he'd be at sww 2015.


----------



## inkedupmomma

SO sad we wont be doing SWW next year. Thank to you we had an amazing first SWW!


----------



## keepswimming76

We'll be at WDW next year during SWW and we are excited to be able to finally check it out! My DH is especially stoked!

Question: While I realize it is crowded all days during SWW, is there a weekend day that may be a little lighter? What's best or worse? Friday, Saturday or Sunday?

Thanks!

Mary


----------



## HulkBuster

lovethattink said:


> Didn't the Inquisitor die in Rebels?  I had really hoped he'd be at sww 2015.



yeah but that hasnt stopped vader  there are more inquisitors on the way too


----------



## yulilin3

keepswimming76 said:


> We'll be at WDW next year during SWW and we are excited to be able to finally check it out! My DH is especially stoked!
> 
> Question: While I realize it is crowded all days during SWW, is there a weekend day that may be a little lighter? What's best or worse? Friday, Saturday or Sunday?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mary


First Friday is extremely busy with people looking for merchandise and all the bloggers and press. After that, Friday tends to be the least busy (only by a little) because a lot of locals only go Saturday and Sundays


----------



## mmafan

[/GALLERY]


----------



## Dittz

yulilin3 said:


> This is for anyone new to this thread:
> We have done this thread for the past 5 years and have NEVER had it go negative or mean spirited. We are all like a little SWW family, we help each other out, we share experiences and we even meet at the parks.
> We do post our thoughts about things that don't go so well, we complain here but we never bash or go mean.
> That being said I love any and all questions, just because you think a question might be too dumb, or too extensive or out there, please ask away. This thread is to help you plan for you to have the BEST SW experience.
> Every time new information gets out it will be updated on the first posts under the appropriate post so you don't have to go digging thru, what I'm sure will become, a very large thread.



This sounds like it is going to be my new secret home.

As I have posted on other SWW threads, I am currently in the process of planning a surprise trip for next year to take just my almost 10 year old.  He has NO IDEA that I have a trip booked.  My husband and Daughter will be staying home, and my mom is going to travel with me.  With this said, I hope the dates stay similar to last year.  Since I am  planning this in secret, and tips and help is going to be welcomed.  I'm not planning on telling my son about this trip until we are walking out the door to the airport (he's never flown either). I know as long as they are offered my main things I want my son to see and experience are the 2 special character meals, the parade,and  the welcome show with the storm troopers.  Any meet and greets that are the "characters" would be fun, not so much the actual actors as he wouldn't know who they are.  I guess I will have to really start reading up on what the others show were so that i know which to take him to.


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> This sounds like it is going to be my new secret home.
> 
> As I have posted on other SWW threads, I am currently in the process of planning a surprise trip for next year to take just my almost 10 year old.  He has NO IDEA that I have a trip booked.  My husband and Daughter will be staying home, and my mom is going to travel with me.  With this said, I hope the dates stay similar to last year.  Since I am  planning this in secret, and tips and help is going to be welcomed.  I'm not planning on telling my son about this trip until we are walking out the door to the airport (he's never flown either). I know as long as they are offered my main things I want my son to see and experience are the 2 special character meals, the parade,and  the welcome show with the storm troopers.  Any meet and greets that are the "characters" would be fun, not so much the actual actors as he wouldn't know who they are.  I guess I will have to really start reading up on what the others show were so that i know which to take him to.


Welcome aboard!! Last year there were plenty of people planning surprises and they shared their experiences on the thread, maybe some of them will be able to give you some ideas on how to break the good news.
Keep watch on this thread and on the DPB for any news and please feel free to ask any question so you can have the best time ever


----------



## SFAMILY4

Okay, so DH and I have made the decision to go to the 2nd weekend in May 2016.  We drive down from Chicago, so we would have one day to do SWW which would be a Sunday, so we are going to do the VIP Tours and make sure we don't miss anything!  Any thoughts???  Do the tours sell out at all?  I'm still nervous but I know I have to get my game face on


----------



## soniam

SFAMILY4 said:


> Okay, so DH and I have made the decision to go to the 2nd weekend in May 2016.  We drive down from Chicago, so we would have one day to do SWW which would be a Sunday, so we are going to do the VIP Tours and make sure we don't miss anything!  Any thoughts???  Do the tours sell out at all?  I'm still nervous but I know I have to get my game face on



I got the impression from last year that the VIP tour did not sell out. The premium and deluxe packages, especially deluxe, did sell out. I think the cost of the VIP keeps a lot of people away. We are considering the VIP as well, but might do the deluxe. I guess we'll see what they come out with in about 6 months


----------



## SFAMILY4

So hard to wait that long.....I know the cost is high but being there for just the one weekend day is going to limit our choices.  Can't wait either way!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I guess we'll see what they come out with in about 6 months



6 months!!  

OK... I'll try to deal...   But it is tough... trying to plan for my cousin -- the biggest SW fan ever -- to join.  He's never been to WDW either!!  This will be EPIC!!!  

Unless Disney messes with us and doesn't have a SWW May 20-22... ...


----------



## mmafan

SFAMILY4 said:


> Okay, so DH and I have made the decision to go to the 2nd weekend in May 2016.  We drive down from Chicago, so we would have one day to do SWW which would be a Sunday, so we are going to do the VIP Tours and make sure we don't miss anything!  Any thoughts???  Do the tours sell out at all?  I'm still nervous but I know I have to get my game face on


if you only have one day VIP is the way to do it.........follow here and you will get your day..we did the vip last year and it was great way to see everything BUT you will not have a chance for character pics but we are trying to get that change for this year because the rides with no lines is great but most of us are not there for the rides on those days..stay tuned


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Hi guys! (And OP! )

Just wanted to chime and say today was the first time I noticed new Disney Chase Visa skins with Star Wars themes! If you have a Disney Visa (or want to get one, you should!) there are Vader, Yoda, and C3 and R2 new skins! They are updating to the chips now so I had them change our fun but almost two yrs old McQueen to the Droids and Yoda. Super fun! I don't think anyone else gets to have these on their cards! The rep said they are extremely popular already. Now I feel extra ready for the movie premiere, the new Launch and Force Season next year!


----------



## yulilin3

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Hi guys! (And OP! )
> 
> Just wanted to chime and say today was the first time I noticed new Disney Chase Visa skins with Star Wars themes! If you have a Disney Visa (or want to get one, you should!) there are Vader, Yoda, and C3 and R2 new skins! They are updating to the chips now so I had them change our fun but almost two yrs old McQueen to the Droids and Yoda. Super fun! I don't think anyone else gets to have these on their cards! The rep said they are extremely popular already. Now I feel extra ready for the movie premiere, the new Launch and Force Season next year!


Hi and welcome back. The option to change your card design opened Monday. For anyone interested the link is on the first page under the misc. post.
I chose Vader for mine


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SFAMILY4 said:


> Okay, so DH and I have made the decision to go to the 2nd weekend in May 2016.  We drive down from Chicago, so we would have one day to do SWW which would be a Sunday, so we are going to do the VIP Tours and make sure we don't miss anything!  Any thoughts???  Do the tours sell out at all?  I'm still nervous but I know I have to get my game face on


I just want to reiterate what @mmafan said -- if you have one day, I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND the VIP Tour, assuming they do it again (hope so!).  We got SO MUCH done.  While we opted to go on the rides with our guides, if we do the tour again we might take that time to meet another character or two.  At multiple points we were given the option to go with guides or meet back at X location at time Y. 

Don't remember if I've mentioned to you before, but I have a link to a review I did on VIP in my signature, in case that might be useful.


----------



## SFAMILY4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just want to reiterate what @mmafan said -- if you have one day, I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND the VIP Tour, assuming they do it again (hope so!).  We got SO MUCH done.  While we opted to go on the rides with our guides, if we do the tour again we might take that time to meet another character or two.  At multiple points we were given the option to go with guides or meet back at X location at time Y.
> 
> Don't remember if I've mentioned to you before, but I have a link to a review I did on VIP in my signature, in case that might be useful.



I saw your experience and that helped me a bunch in deciding whether or not to do the VIP tour. Very helpful!!!  I don't do the rides too much so being able to break off is a good option at times. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SFAMILY4 said:


> I saw your experience and that helped me a bunch in deciding whether or not to do the VIP tour. Very helpful!!!  I don't do the rides too much so being able to break off is a good option at times. Thanks again for all your help


My pleasure -- very glad it was helpful!!  

I just realized... I need to update my little stormtrooper-logo-thing in my signature for 2016... ... and add one for my cousin!!  Should I wait until dates are announced so I don't jinx this for all of us!?!?!?


----------



## pbb322

I can not describe how excited I am to see this thread opened!  I looked the day of the announcement to see if you decided to start early, but did not check back again until today.  I have missed this group!  I just booked a surprise trip for my son who will then be 8 in January for Harry Potter Celebration at Universal - I am really hoping the Launch will be open by then so we can see it!  I am thinking I will just get annual passes at that time so we can be back in June for SWW but not 100% sure yet, may have to cave on family request to go to Disneyland this summer instead.  Now off to change my Visa card!


----------



## Jfsag123

Dittz said:


> This sounds like it is going to be my new secret home.
> 
> As I have posted on other SWW threads, I am currently in the process of planning a surprise trip for next year to take just my almost 10 year old.  He has NO IDEA that I have a trip booked.  My husband and Daughter will be staying home, and my mom is going to travel with me.  With this said, I hope the dates stay similar to last year.  Since I am  planning this in secret, and tips and help is going to be welcomed.  I'm not planning on telling my son about this trip until we are walking out the door to the airport (he's never flown either). I know as long as they are offered my main things I want my son to see and experience are the 2 special character meals, the parade,and  the welcome show with the storm troopers.  Any meet and greets that are the "characters" would be fun, not so much the actual actors as he wouldn't know who they are.  I guess I will have to really start reading up on what the others show were so that i know which to take him to.





yulilin3 said:


> Welcome aboard!! Last year there were plenty of people planning surprises and they shared their experiences on the thread, maybe some of them will be able to give you some ideas on how to break the good news.
> Keep watch on this thread and on the DPB for any news and please feel free to ask any question so you can have the best time ever



We are doing a surprise trip as well! The kids know we are planning to go for SWW, but they think the trip isn't happening until 2017. We have been trying to figure out how to spring the surprise (of course, we have some time...). It will be great to see others' experiences with this. 

For those of you who are SWW vets, how have you found the fireworks viewing to be? We are considering one of the packages, but I'm not sure if we will if we could easily view the fireworks without it. I also remember reading somewhere that the reserved location was great for the show, but a little close for the fireworks. What have your experiences been?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jfsag123 said:


> We are considering one of the packages, but I'm not sure if we will if we could easily view the fireworks without it. I also remember reading somewhere that the reserved location was great for the show, but a little close for the fireworks. What have your experiences been?



From the VIP / Deluxe FtF viewing area the fireworks view was partially obstructed by the staging. We would still do it again just to have all that space to move around, desserts, etc.  But if fireworks were our #1 priority, I would try viewing from elsewhere -- I'm sure others will be able to suggest.


----------



## chicagodisfan

Thank you so much for starting this thread! We are planning a WDW trip for my oldest DS who turns 10 on May 13. I SO hope you are right and that is the first day of SWW!!! We have never been before for SWW and are really looking forward to everyone's tips for newbies! Two quick questions, you mentioned that the first Friday is very busy, how bad is it? If the dates work out, that would be my son's actual birthday but wondering how crowded it would be. And second, if we are fortunate enough to get into Jedi Training on a SWW day, do they let you request who you'd like to duel? We are planning on trying for a non-SWW day as well to get a better chance to do it, but I know my boys would love to battle Darth Maul if they got the chance! Thanks so much! Looking forward to following along!


----------



## mouseguy77

I'm not sure I will be able to attend this year, but I'm sure gonna try!  Either way, can't wait to follow along with all the news and happenings.  Good things are coming.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> I can not describe how excited I am to see this thread opened!  I looked the day of the announcement to see if you decided to start early, but did not check back again until today.  I have missed this group!  I just booked a surprise trip for my son who will then be 8 in January for Harry Potter Celebration at Universal - I am really hoping the Launch will be open by then so we can see it!  I am thinking I will just get annual passes at that time so we can be back in June for SWW but not 100% sure yet, may have to cave on family request to go to Disneyland this summer instead.  Now off to change my Visa card!


Let me know if you want to meet in January, I'm also planning on going to the HP Celebration. Happy to have you along this year as well



Jfsag123 said:


> We are doing a surprise trip as well! The kids know we are planning to go for SWW, but they think the trip isn't happening until 2017. We have been trying to figure out how to spring the surprise (of course, we have some time...). It will be great to see others' experiences with this.
> 
> For those of you who are SWW vets, how have you found the fireworks viewing to be? We are considering one of the packages, but I'm not sure if we will if we could easily view the fireworks without it. I also remember reading somewhere that the reserved location was great for the show, but a little close for the fireworks. What have your experiences been?


Make sure to read the sw trip report thread (link in my signature) there were plenty of people that did the package and also people that didn't. I have my favorite location for fireworks, right on Echo Lake across from 50s Prime Time, it never gets super packed and the view is unobstructed. Pictures of that viewing area are on the first page.



chicagodisfan said:


> Thank you so much for starting this thread! We are planning a WDW trip for my oldest DS who turns 10 on May 13. I SO hope you are right and that is the first day of SWW!!! We have never been before for SWW and are really looking forward to everyone's tips for newbies! Two quick questions, you mentioned that the first Friday is very busy, how bad is it? If the dates work out, that would be my son's actual birthday but wondering how crowded it would be. And second, if we are fortunate enough to get into Jedi Training on a SWW day, do they let you request who you'd like to duel? We are planning on trying for a non-SWW day as well to get a better chance to do it, but I know my boys would love to battle Darth Maul if they got the chance! Thanks so much! Looking forward to following along!


Welcome to our SWW family  First Friday is very busy but not undoable, I kinda compare it to a day during Spring Break, if you have a good, realistic plan and get there before the park opens you'll be fine.
JTA: if you are one of the first families you have your pick of time slot but not of Villain. They decide that when you go to check in for your show. You can always talk to the CM there. They tend to put the smaller kids with Vader and bigger with Maul or Ventress (this year it might be Maul or the Inquisitor.)



mouseguy77 said:


> I'm not sure I will be able to attend this year, but I'm sure gonna try!  Either way, can't wait to follow along with all the news and happenings.  Good things are coming.


Do or Do Not, There is No Try - Master Yoda


----------



## LoKiHB

I haven't caught up fully yet, so if this was already brought up, I apologize.

Does anyone see the Star Wars expansion- especially with Launch Bay and Seasons of the Force coming so soon- having a negative impact on SWW? 

Also, while I'm very, very happy to see an entire land devoted to Star Wars, does anyone feel that SWW may eventually go away?  How do they top a Star Wars land???


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> I haven't caught up fully yet, so if this was already brought up, I apologize.
> 
> Does anyone see the Star Wars expansion- especially with Launch Bay and Seasons of the Force coming so soon- having a negative impact on SWW?
> 
> Also, while I'm very, very happy to see an entire land devoted to Star Wars, does anyone feel that SWW may eventually go away?  How do they top a Star Wars land???


I don't see Launch Bay or Season of the Force having a negative impact on SWW I believe they are doing these 2 things as a way to keep interest in SW especially because Episode VII is coming out and there are already many that are completely taking DHS out of their vacation plans. With these 2 things they will bring people into the park and keep the interest on promoting SW.
Now after SW Land opens (and let's face it this will probably happen around 2019 at the earliest) I'm not sure the fate of SWW.


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> Let me know if you want to meet in January, I'm also planning on going to the HP Celebration. Happy to have you along this year as well


I will probably take you up on that, would love to see you there!  We have been to WDW every year for the last 5 years and many times before, but I have never once been to Universal.  DS discovered HP books this summer though and is hooked, he has already made it through the first 4 books in 3 months.  I am reading along with him and am more than happy to join his obsession, but I will feel like a complete newbie on this trip at Universal and would love to chat about tips!


----------



## jimim

I hope it's extra weekends again with a few more added.  We aren't going till the last week of June. I kinda wish we were going the same time now cause of all the announcements. I can say for those who are going the vip package was good. Would I do it again for sure cause of the talks and dessert party. I would to the better one also cause of having all the talks and for having more area in dessert area cause of less people. If done the same this year. The parade seating was good for the better pa Kate but the other package it was so crowded it looked.


----------



## yulilin3

News about Launch Bay. Disney has started auditions for characters for this experience, here's the audition call from their site

Character Performers for STAR WARS Launch Bay: heights 6' - 6'3"
*For: *Walt Disney World
*Audition City: *Orlando, FL
*Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
*Looking For: *Disney Character Performers Thursday, September 24, 2015
04:00 PM
Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Disney Creative Entertainment is seeking energetic and outgoing performers for Character roles at the brand new *STAR WARS Launch Bay* experience, coming to _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ at the_Walt Disney World® _Resort near Orlando, FL. We are currently only hiring for *FULL TIME* positions. Seasonal work is not available.


Performers must have a height between 6’ and 6’3”.


The *Star Wars Launch Bay* is an interactive experience which will take guests into the upcoming film, "Star Wars: The Force Awakens," with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, including opportunities to visit with Star Wars characters.

_
Performers will also have the opportunity to bring to life the world famous Disney Characters._

*

Seeking the following roles:Character Performers: Male and Female, 6’ – 6’3”, with a slender or athletic build. Performers should be willing to demonstrate high energy levels, a full range of motion with their bodies, and basic coordination to music. These roles require wearing large body costumes, heads, and feet, and exposure to hot and humid weather.

Audition Location Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
3271 Sherberth Rd.
Kissimmee, FL 34747

Sign-in: 3:30 PM - 4:00 PM – Late applicants will not be accepted
Requirements:
*

*Performers must be at least 18 and authorized to work in the United States*
*Please wear comfortable attire that allows for a full range of motion, and athletic style of shoes*
*All performers will learn an animation improv exercies, and potentially, a basic movement combination*
*Performers must be willing to relocated to the Orlando area within the next four months*
*Only seeking FULL TIME work.  Seasonal work is not available.*
*Current WDW College and International Program students are not eligible to audition.*
*Current WDW Character Performers are not eligible to audition.*


----------



## Dani C

Thank you for doing this again Yuli!  Glad to see everyone again.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> News about Launch Bay. Disney has started auditions for characters for this experience, here's the audition call from their site
> 
> Character Performers for STAR WARS Launch Bay: heights 6' - 6'3"
> *For: *Walt Disney World
> *Audition City: *Orlando, FL
> *Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> *Looking For: *Disney Character Performers Thursday, September 24, 2015
> 04:00 PM
> Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
> Disney Creative Entertainment is seeking energetic and outgoing performers for Character roles at the brand new *STAR WARS Launch Bay* experience, coming to _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ at the_Walt Disney World® _Resort near Orlando, FL. We are currently only hiring for *FULL TIME* positions. Seasonal work is not available.
> 
> 
> Performers must have a height between 6’ and 6’3”.
> 
> 
> The *Star Wars Launch Bay* is an interactive experience which will take guests into the upcoming film, "Star Wars: The Force Awakens," with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, including opportunities to visit with Star Wars characters.
> 
> _
> Performers will also have the opportunity to bring to life the world famous Disney Characters._
> 
> *
> 
> Seeking the following roles:Character Performers: Male and Female, 6’ – 6’3”, with a slender or athletic build. Performers should be willing to demonstrate high energy levels, a full range of motion with their bodies, and basic coordination to music. These roles require wearing large body costumes, heads, and feet, and exposure to hot and humid weather.
> 
> Audition Location Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> 3271 Sherberth Rd.
> Kissimmee, FL 34747
> 
> Sign-in: 3:30 PM - 4:00 PM – Late applicants will not be accepted
> Requirements:
> *
> 
> *Performers must be at least 18 and authorized to work in the United States*
> *Please wear comfortable attire that allows for a full range of motion, and athletic style of shoes*
> *All performers will learn an animation improv exercies, and potentially, a basic movement combination*
> *Performers must be willing to relocated to the Orlando area within the next four months*
> *Only seeking FULL TIME work.  Seasonal work is not available.*
> *Current WDW College and International Program students are not eligible to audition.*
> *Current WDW Character Performers are not eligible to audition.*



Looking for Chewie perphaps


----------



## Cynister

SFAMILY4 said:


> I saw your experience and that helped me a bunch in deciding whether or not to do the VIP tour. Very helpful!!!  I don't do the rides too much so being able to break off is a good option at times. Thanks again for all your help


I agree with the rest, if you have only 1 day to do SWW, then definitely do a VIP. A point to note though is be prepared for a very long day. You'll be getting to DHS around 6:30AM & not leaving until around 10PM. It is well worth it with ample food breaks throughout the day, you just have to know what you are signing up for. My trip report is on Yulilin's page as well.



Jfsag123 said:


> We are doing a surprise trip as well! The kids know we are planning to go for SWW, but they think the trip isn't happening until 2017. We have been trying to figure out how to spring the surprise (of course, we have some time...). It will be great to see others' experiences with this.
> 
> For those of you who are SWW vets, how have you found the fireworks viewing to be? We are considering one of the packages, but I'm not sure if we will if we could easily view the fireworks without it. I also remember reading somewhere that the reserved location was great for the show, but a little close for the fireworks. What have your experiences been?


We were in the VIP section toward the back of the reserved area. The fireworks view was somewhat obstructed by the staging. It wasn't always the best because of it, but still a very good show & enjoyable. It was very nice to have the reserved area with tables & limited crowd.


----------



## Dittz

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, it looks like it will be inside Launch Bay. Link is posted on page 4. Here it is
> https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/
> I'll also post it in the misc. post on the front page



I wish we Canadians could get the Disney Visa card...I would totally love having on in my wallet!!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Dittz said:


> This sounds like it is going to be my new secret home.
> 
> As I have posted on other SWW threads, I am currently in the process of planning a surprise trip for next year to take just my almost 10 year old.  He has NO IDEA that I have a trip booked.  My husband and Daughter will be staying home, and my mom is going to travel with me.  With this said, I hope the dates stay similar to last year.  Since I am  planning this in secret, and tips and help is going to be welcomed.  I'm not planning on telling my son about this trip until we are walking out the door to the airport (he's never flown either). I know as long as they are offered my main things I want my son to see and experience are the 2 special character meals, the parade,and  the welcome show with the storm troopers.  Any meet and greets that are the "characters" would be fun, not so much the actual actors as he wouldn't know who they are.  I guess I will have to really start reading up on what the others show were so that i know which to take him to.



My son will be 9 1/2 when we go this year. Last year was the first time we went to the shows...we did 2. We've been 3 years running, just him and I. Be sure to include Rebel Hanger ( if you have to choose do RH over HV dinner with Jedi Mickey). If you can...do Jedi training during the week. I would also suggest sciFi breakfast on a weekday if you can.


----------



## Dittz

drlaurafsu said:


> My son will be 9 1/2 when we go this year. Last year was the first time we went to the shows...we did 2. We've been 3 years running, just him and I. Be sure to include Rebel Hanger ( if you have to choose do RH over HV dinner with Jedi Mickey). If you can...do Jedi training during the week. I would also suggest sciFi breakfast on a weekday if you can.


Awesome. Thanks.  He did Jedi training when we went in October 2014 (and we brought the Jedi robes I made him), so I don't think he will be terribly upset if we can't get in.  Why may I ask choose RH over HV?  I guess I need to do more research as I didn't realize that was a meal place.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Dittz said:


> Awesome. Thanks.  He did Jedi training when we went in October 2014 (and we brought the Jedi robes I made him), so I don't think he will be terribly upset if we can't get in.  Why may I ask choose RH over HV?  I guess I need to do more research as I didn't realize that was a meal place.



My son was not as interested in the Fab6 characters and the food was just ok when we went 2 years ago. DS really liked the atmosphere of RH, food was good (and drinks were great for grown ups) and cool characters. Obvious you can do all 3 if you have the time and money...but if either is constrained that would be my advice.

We are going to do the deluxe package one day to catch shows, parade and fireworks, breakfast on a weekday, RH on the weekend (maybe twice because DS asked to go back another day last year) and priority for sign up will be PMC and VTTM if Ray Park is there one of our weekends. 

DS likes meeting the characters, getting character autographs, we ride RnR, TSMM, ST maybe do Indy but typically spend 2 days...this year we are adding a 3rd day on a second weekend. Typically for our single weekend trips for SW we stay at POP since we are hardly there. This time we are planning deluxe at least part of the time hopefully BC so we have the great pool. Midweek we will go do HP at universal. We've been waiting until the new section opened and things calmed down a bit. This seems like a great way to do it.

I just figured since our boys are about the same age, I would share what we like to do.


----------



## pangyal

Hi everyone, I'm popping in to say thank you for this wonderful thread that I am going to be KrazyGlued to for the next few months! We are booked at Boardwalk for hopefully two of the weekends next May, and it will be our first SWW. Our priority will be meeting characters, so I will be eager to read everyone's tips and advice! I was so excited to see the link for SWW 2016 on the Disney main page .


----------



## yulilin3

Dani C said:


> Thank you for doing this again Yuli!  Glad to see everyone again.


You are welcome!!


soniam said:


> Looking for Chewie perphaps


A friend pointed out that Chewie is 7 feet tall (when they audition for him that's what they look for) So got me thinking...it says that there will be new character meeting there, could it possibly be Phasma? The actress that plays her is 6'3"...Or Kylo Ren he is 6'3' also. I would flip out, that would be totally awesome!!



Dittz said:


> Awesome. Thanks.  He did Jedi training when we went in October 2014 (and we brought the Jedi robes I made him), so I don't think he will be terribly upset if we can't get in.  Why may I ask choose RH over HV?  I guess I need to do more research as I didn't realize that was a meal place.


Just to let you know that there's a full review with pics about Rebel Hangar on the first page



pangyal said:


> Hi everyone, I'm popping in to say thank you for this wonderful thread that I am going to be KrazyGlued to for the next few months! We are booked at Boardwalk for hopefully two of the weekends next May, and it will be our first SWW. Our priority will be meeting characters, so I will be eager to read everyone's tips and advice! I was so excited to see the link for SWW 2016 on the Disney main page .


Welcome back!! It's sure to be an interesting year for SWW


----------



## HCinKC

Welcome to all of the new folks!

There were a few questions, so I thought I'd throw my two cents in...

For fireworks, we watched from Yuli's spot. It was perfect! We could actually see the JumboTron across the lake, so we still had a decent "view" of the preshow. The SWW fireworks are my favorite nighttime show. They were fantastic, with that music, loved it! If we go this year, it will just be ODS and me. I may pick up the DP package if they do it again. I'd like to do that one night and watch from Yuli's spot another.

I didn't find the crowds on the first Friday to be terrible. We did not go to the shopping area that day...in fact, we did not go at rope drop. We went over after lunch. Perhaps they had dispersed some by then. I'd say we got about half of our character m&gs out of the way Friday afternoon, half Saturday morning, and two stragglers late Sunday afternoon. We did all of the lines except for Vader and Fab6 (we did meals), and we also missed the regular clone troopers.

We did all three meals. DH liked breakfast. This is one I would repeat with ODS and myself (since I didn't go). H&V dinner was ok. The food is average. The atmosphere is absolute chaos. I am glad ODS met them dressed up once, but that dinner was a one-timer for us. Rebel Hangar was fabulous. The food was very good. The atmosphere and characters were wonderful. We did breakfast and RH on non-weekend days - breakfast opened our trip, RH closed it out. ODS and I did H&V the night just the two of us stayed late for fireworks. If you can swing it, I recommend meals on off days, so it doesn't cut into your SWW time. Personally, if I could only do one meal, it would be RH.

I highly recommend JTA on an off day. Even on an off day, it's a mad dash. Plus, you aren't worrying about a time that may interfere with shows (if you are doing shows). You could always do it on an off day  to be sure you get it done, and then try during the weekend if your kiddo wants a different Sith.

Also, if your kiddo gets asked to be in the parade, do it! We opted not to, not realizing the kids went first and had a great viewing of the parade from the front. Assuming they do the same, I would say yes in a heartbeat.

Um, I think that's all, but I feel like there was one more thing I wanted to share...I guess I need more coffee.


----------



## Dittz

drlaurafsu said:


> My son was not as interested in the Fab6 characters and the food was just ok when we went 2 years ago. DS really liked the atmosphere of RH, food was good (and drinks were great for grown ups) and cool characters. Obvious you can do all 3 if you have the time and money...but if either is constrained that would be my advice.
> 
> We are going to do the deluxe package one day to catch shows, parade and fireworks, breakfast on a weekday, RH on the weekend (maybe twice because DS asked to go back another day last year) and priority for sign up will be PMC and VTTM if Ray Park is there one of our weekends.
> 
> DS likes meeting the characters, getting character autographs, we ride RnR, TSMM, ST maybe do Indy but typically spend 2 days...this year we are adding a 3rd day on a second weekend. Typically for our single weekend trips for SW we stay at POP since we are hardly there. This time we are planning deluxe at least part of the time hopefully BC so we have the great pool. Midweek we will go do HP at universal. We've been waiting until the new section opened and things calmed down a bit. This seems like a great way to do it.
> 
> I just figured since our boys are about the same age, I would share what we like to do.





Thanks for all the tips.

When we went to Disney in the fall of 2014 for our daughter's 5th birthday, we left her for a day with my parents and we went to US with our son to specifically do all the HP stuff.  Personally I am glad we went to see it, but it for us was a one time thing.  It was really cool to see everything, but I can just say Disney does everything better. Make sure you don't have any bags with you as you can not take ANYTHING on the rides with you.  All bags need to be put in their lockers which are free for the time they "figure" it will take you to ride the ride, unless for some reason the ride breaks down like it did for us then you have to pay to get your stuff out, which then your wallet is inside the locker, so how do you pay....

My surprise trip I am only planning to be down for 5 days - a Wednesday to the Sunday and Staying at Port Orleans Riverside again.  Friday and Saturday are my planned days for HS. My son likes RnR TSMM ST and HTT. MY son hasn't seen any of the animated star wars shows, just the 6 movies, but has been reading the Jedi Academy books.  

I am a complete newbie at all this SWW stuff I'm trying hard to read a re-read everything.  I think I am going to have to start printing out some of the posts are here to put in my planning binder.  So they have people dressed up as the actual characters from the movies/shows (ie ewoks, jar jar, chewy, yoda, vader, palpatine, etc) as well as the people who protrayed those rolls there correct. I went and read up on the RH last night and it does look really cool.  That will be out for dining reservations correct and it is not just a walk up.(if returns this year) but is not on the dining plan.  Now Im gonna go back and read up on the deluxe package. Trying to find some of the info on the packages, but I can't seem to find what the costs were.  Is it really worth the cost?  are the shows really that hard to get into?

Time to do some more reading and some printing..

Keep the tips coming!


----------



## Dittz

yulilin3 said:


> You are welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know that there's a full review with pics about Rebel Hangar on the first page



I went back and read it.  Thanks!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dittz said:


> I am a complete newbie at all this SWW stuff I'm trying hard to read a re-read everything.  I think I am going to have to start printing out some of the posts are here to put in my planning binder.


Boy, are you in the right place!!    We sorta' did SWW almost by accident back in 2011 -- had a trip planned and realized later that it overlapped a SWW.  Last year, with kids a little older (8 and 9), we planned a long weekend specifically for SWW, so I was GLUED to this thread.  @yulilin3 and everyone here are fantastic!!  Great info, and all with a FANTASTIC, POSITIVE ATTITUDE!!   

Wrt planning... I ended up creating a Word document for myself, pasting in posts that were most relevant/important to us and how we planned on touring.  This worked pretty well, I think.

Happy planning, and see you around the thread... a lot... for sure... Can you tell that I can't wait for more details about SWW 2016?!?


----------



## butiflfeet

Can't wait for this!  We already have a trip booked for (hopefully) the first weekend!


----------



## jessicag13

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wrt planning... I ended up creating a Word document for myself, pasting in posts that were most relevant/important to us and how we planned on touring.  This worked pretty well, I think.


that's a great idea! i think i'll have to do that during my 2015 thread re-read...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jessicag13 said:


> that's a great idea! i think i'll have to do that during my 2015 thread re-read...


That's what I did, too! Read through the previous year's thread and started a framework doc. Then as the new thread heated up and new info came out, I pasted that stuff in as I went along.  Made for easy work.


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> When we went to Disney in the fall of 2014 for our daughter's 5th birthday, we left her for a day with my parents and we went to US with our son to specifically do all the HP stuff.  Personally I am glad we went to see it, but it for us was a one time thing.  It was really cool to see everything, but I can just say Disney does everything better. Make sure you don't have any bags with you as you can not take ANYTHING on the rides with you.  All bags need to be put in their lockers which are free for the time they "figure" it will take you to ride the ride, unless for some reason the ride breaks down like it did for us then you have to pay to get your stuff out, which then your wallet is inside the locker, so how do you pay....
> 
> My surprise trip I am only planning to be down for 5 days - a Wednesday to the Sunday and Staying at Port Orleans Riverside again.  Friday and Saturday are my planned days for HS. My son likes RnR TSMM ST and HTT. MY son hasn't seen any of the animated star wars shows, just the 6 movies, but has been reading the Jedi Academy books.
> 
> I am a complete newbie at all this SWW stuff I'm trying hard to read a re-read everything.  I think I am going to have to start printing out some of the posts are here to put in my planning binder.  So they have people dressed up as the actual characters from the movies/shows (ie ewoks, jar jar, chewy, yoda, vader, palpatine, etc) as well as the people who protrayed those rolls there correct. I went and read up on the RH last night and it does look really cool.  That will be out for dining reservations correct and it is not just a walk up.(if returns this year) but is not on the dining plan.  Now Im gonna go back and read up on the deluxe package. Trying to find some of the info on the packages, but I can't seem to find what the costs were.  Is it really worth the cost?  are the shows really that hard to get into?
> 
> Time to do some more reading and some printing..
> 
> Keep the tips coming!


We avoid taking any bags into Universal, it's a pain to have to check them in and out after almost every attraction. 
As for planning for SWW I would recommend asking specific questions, it'll be easier to get concrete answers.
There are characters to meet and greet (see first page for list from this years) and actors/actresses that come to sign autographs (read first page as to what to do if you're interested in meeting them)
Rebel Hangar was open for reservations and also took walk ups. They also had it available during weekdays
For the shows it depends on the show you are interested in. Some had long standby lines while others you could just walk in last minute. The shows were available to book with fp+


----------



## yulilin3

@Dittz  thanks for the heads up, I completely left the information from the Premium Packages out.
Here's the DPB announcement for this years packages http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-premium-packages-during-star-wars-weekends/
 The Feel the Force Premium Package was available every Friday, Saturday and Sunday during Star Wars Weekends. Price: adults $69, children $39 (per day, tax and gratuity included). Discounts do not apply. The Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package cost was $99 per adult or $64 for children ages 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity included).


----------



## lchuck

For those who did the FTF Premium Package, did you feel it was worth the money?  My kids won't be old enough to enjoy all of the talk shows, so no need to do the higher package.  Also, we'll likely be going on 2 different SWW days, so we can experience the good fireworks from Yuli's awesome spot, but we didn't get to see the preshow last year, so I thought the package might be a good way to experience that and the motorcade without wasting hours waiting in place.  What do you think?


----------



## mmafan

lchuck said:


> For those who did the FTF Premium Package, did you feel it was worth the money?  My kids won't be old enough to enjoy all of the talk shows, so no need to do the higher package.  Also, we'll likely be going on 2 different SWW days, so we can experience the good fireworks from Yuli's awesome spot, but we didn't get to see the preshow last year, so I thought the package might be a good way to experience that and the motorcade without wasting hours waiting in place.  What do you think?


IT was well worth it and I will be doing it agan this year my son is 5 and he likes most shows even if he didn't it was break time for all........


----------



## williamscm3

lchuck said:


> For those who did the FTF Premium Package, did you feel it was worth the money?  My kids won't be old enough to enjoy all of the talk shows, so no need to do the higher package.  Also, we'll likely be going on 2 different SWW days, so we can experience the good fireworks from Yuli's awesome spot, but we didn't get to see the preshow last year, so I thought the package might be a good way to experience that and the motorcade without wasting hours waiting in place.  What do you think?


The dessert party alone made it worth it for us! The reserved seating for the parade was nice too


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> For those who did the FTF Premium Package, did you feel it was worth the money?  My kids won't be old enough to enjoy all of the talk shows, so no need to do the higher package.  Also, we'll likely be going on 2 different SWW days, so we can experience the good fireworks from Yuli's awesome spot, but we didn't get to see the preshow last year, so I thought the package might be a good way to experience that and the motorcade without wasting hours waiting in place.  What do you think?


I enjoyed it. I loved the dessert party, and a place to just chill without being shoulder to shoulder waiting for hours. The parade spot is nice as well because you get to see all the characters and celebrities as they go up on stage


----------



## soniam

Has anyone received a response from guest services about whether SWW is happening next year?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Has anyone received a response from guest services about whether SWW is happening next year?


I was actually just thinking about this...I sent my email Sunday and haven't received a response


----------



## yulilin3

it wouldn't be a SW thread without merchandise
easy, breezy, galactic...covergirl
http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...akeup-collection-to-be-released-by-covergirl/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Has anyone received a response from guest services about whether SWW is happening next year?


Nothing yet...


----------



## Dittz

soniam said:


> Has anyone received a response from guest services about whether SWW is happening next year?


I haven't heard anything either. Except the canned response that we got you message.


----------



## yulilin3

I'll make sure to stop by Guest Relations Saturday and ask, although I can probably guess what their answer is going to be


----------



## Finkerfell

Hi! We haven't been to Star Wars Weekends since 2010. Can anyone tell me when we can start making reservations for the Sci Fi meals? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Finkerfell said:


> Hi! We haven't been to Star Wars Weekends since 2010. Can anyone tell me when we can start making reservations for the Sci Fi meals? Thanks!


No one knows for sure. On the first page there is a list of when things were announced and open for reservation for this years SWW


----------



## Dittz

Another question, as when I went through the review thread, the answer was t know.  To verify I am assuming the RH is not on the dining plan correct?


----------



## drlaurafsu

RH is not on the dining plan. Still worth it. If you do one or more of the character meals then they are 2 credits so even though this is OOP it is a good option since you'll be short a credit.

Lower level package was great for us. Wasn't sure how interested DS would be in the shows so we didn't want to do deluxe in case he didn't like them. We had done the package (only option the previous year but without the show pass) and felt it was worth it. Not having to wait in line for the show was nice. We did one fast pass show and the package show...so it was a good combo for us.


----------



## msmama

Just FYI my son LOVED the shows.  He had just turned 7 at the time.  The least fun was definitely Stars of the Saga for us.  Ian McDiarmad was awesome but the girl the first week was pretty lame (don't remember her name).  And he's been totally obsessed with James Arnold Taylor ever since.

A FB friend posted a picture of Boba Fett coffee creamer she saw at her grocery store.  I have to say I'm amazed/impressed/somewhat sickened by the amount of marketing Disney is doing with SW.  I'm pretty sure it's close to the day one could go to the grocery store and ONLY buy SW branded items and make it home with a reasonable amount of food!!


----------



## soniam

Does anyone have the Her Universe Ewok hoodie/tank? I am trying to determine what size I would get and if the back cuts in enough to show bra straps. I am thinking of wearing it for Halloween. DS wants us to all go as Jawas. However, I think the adult Jawa costumes are going to be too long for me. Does anyone have the lightsaber skirt? I am curious about the sizing on it too. I have been eyeing it for a while, but I just don't know if I could wear it enough.


----------



## keishashadow

Once all the hoopla broke, I had a b̶a̶d good feeling this thread might start early!

nice to see the gang back in force 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




We're long-time SWW attendees but Yuellin's amazing thread helped me to plan the best experience ever!  Was very nice to put faces to many of the screen names.

So...are we all convinced the 1st weekend will start on Friday, May 13th?

Took a chance and attempted to book AKV value studio at the 1st day possible for the week prior to the first weekend, yet have the 13th as a glaring 'hole' in my reservation!  maybe that's a good sign?  i'll gladly take one for the team and switch over to another category lol.  Wish they'd take into consideration that many of us have to jump thru the 11 month hoop to snag a room using points and post the schedule.  ha, fat chance!  Perhaps, we'll get word a bit earlier than last year (December as I recall?)

I, too, am having a great time squeezing my AP until it screams this year.  It expires on May 16th, had wanted to wait until our October '16 trip to fire up another.  Will be interesting planning again this year.̶


----------



## luvallprincesses

I am so excited to see this thread open!  Our first SWW of 2015 was so amazing.  Hoping to squeeze in our 2nd SWW on our AP's that expire June 12.  This will require a perfect storm of: a mild winter in PA so minimal snow days make-ups such that school is out in the single digits of June, and a SWW occuring after school is out but prior to June 12.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cynister

Dittz said:


> Awesome. Thanks.  He did Jedi training when we went in October 2014 (and we brought the Jedi robes I made him), so I don't think he will be terribly upset if we can't get in.  Why may I ask choose RH over HV?  I guess I need to do more research as I didn't realize that was a meal place.


I agree with the other poster, if you can only do 1, do RH over H&V. H&V the food was just ok with the exception of the SW dessert which were all very good. The buffet itself was just ok. Characters were really rushed, even walking away from some kids' tables with a child calling out to them if a parent had gotten 1 shot. Also didn't feel like the cleanest atmosphere IMHO, probably a result of the hectic schedule & chaotic environment inside. RH was awesome. Last year was the 1st year, so hopefully they'll bring it back again this year. It had lots of SW specific food which were all really good. The atmosphere was not rushed & service was great. The only downside was that you had to be on the lookout for characters & be ready to stalk them as they don't go around to all tables. They just walk through & if you catch them for a picture then good for you. They did do limited walk-up service last year & I believe all of the walk-up was tables outside so it probably got hot sitting out in the sun. I'd recommend reservations if it opens up. 


Dittz said:


> Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> When we went to Disney in the fall of 2014 for our daughter's 5th birthday, we left her for a day with my parents and we went to US with our son to specifically do all the HP stuff.  Personally I am glad we went to see it, but it for us was a one time thing.  It was really cool to see everything, but I can just say Disney does everything better. Make sure you don't have any bags with you as you can not take ANYTHING on the rides with you.  All bags need to be put in their lockers which are free for the time they "figure" it will take you to ride the ride, unless for some reason the ride breaks down like it did for us then you have to pay to get your stuff out, which then your wallet is inside the locker, so how do you pay....
> 
> My surprise trip I am only planning to be down for 5 days - a Wednesday to the Sunday and Staying at Port Orleans Riverside again.  Friday and Saturday are my planned days for HS. My son likes RnR TSMM ST and HTT. MY son hasn't seen any of the animated star wars shows, just the 6 movies, but has been reading the Jedi Academy books.
> 
> I am a complete newbie at all this SWW stuff I'm trying hard to read a re-read everything.  I think I am going to have to start printing out some of the posts are here to put in my planning binder.  So they have people dressed up as the actual characters from the movies/shows (ie ewoks, jar jar, chewy, yoda, vader, palpatine, etc) as well as the people who protrayed those rolls there correct. I went and read up on the RH last night and it does look really cool.  That will be out for dining reservations correct and it is not just a walk up.(if returns this year) but is not on the dining plan.  Now Im gonna go back and read up on the deluxe package. Trying to find some of the info on the packages, but I can't seem to find what the costs were.  Is it really worth the cost?  are the shows really that hard to get into?
> 
> Time to do some more reading and some printing..
> 
> Keep the tips coming!


Yes, they have people either posted at specific spots throughout the park dressed as certain characters for photos & autographs. Additionally they have "roaming" characters that just walk the streets. Typically these characters are really on the move so if you can get a quick shot with them you're doing well. They don't stop for long. The actors who were actually in the films are scheduled as celebrity appearances & will be spread out throughout the weekends. Typically there's about 4-5 that may appear on a given weekend. Some may be in the parade only, others may also do an on-stage talk-type of show. There are usually different celebrities each weekend of the event. Some of the bigger name celebrities shows will be very hard to get into. If you want to see the shows, I would recommend a package. It makes seeing the shows much easier.


----------



## Jfsag123

Does H&V do the regular Disney Jr character meal for breakfast and lunch during SWW? More specifically, did they do a Fantasmic lunch package with the Disney jr characters? We did a H&V Fantasmic lunch this past March and may try to do that again if it's offered, but will only be going to DHS on the weekend on our trip to take advantage of SW. However, DS is still a big Disney Jr. fan too, and would love to do that meal again.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Aww crap. Now I am 10 pages behind! Time to start reading!!


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> @Dittz  thanks for the heads up, I completely left the information from the Premium Packages out.
> Here's the DPB announcement for this years packages http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-premium-packages-during-star-wars-weekends/
> The Feel the Force Premium Package was available every Friday, Saturday and Sunday during Star Wars Weekends. Price: adults $69, children $39 (per day, tax and gratuity included). Discounts do not apply. The Feel the Force Deluxe Premium Package cost was $99 per adult or $64 for children ages 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity included).



Yulilin, do you want to add the VIP Tour to the packages section on page 1? Maybe also list what was included in each this year?
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...the-force-package-reservations-now-available/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cynister said:


> Yulilin, do you want to add the VIP Tour to the packages section on page 1? Maybe also list what was included in each this year?
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...the-force-package-reservations-now-available/


Feel free, of course (!!), to link to the review in my signature again if you add VIP.


----------



## blackpearl77

soniam said:


> Does anyone have the Her Universe Ewok hoodie/tank? I am trying to determine what size I would get and if the back cuts in enough to show bra straps. I am thinking of wearing it for Halloween. DS wants us to all go as Jawas. However, I think the adult Jawa costumes are going to be too long for me. Does anyone have the lightsaber skirt? I am curious about the sizing on it too. I have been eyeing it for a while, but I just don't know if I could wear it enough.



The Her Universe Ewok tank runs super small. I would size up a size. The back is a racer cut back so you will see your bra straps. But you can get a racer back cut style bra then you won't see them. But I would definitely size up a size.


----------



## soniam

blackpearl77 said:


> The Her Universe Ewok tank runs super small. I would size up a size. The back is a racer cut back so you will see your bra straps. But you can get a racer back cut style bra then you won't see them. But I would definitely size up a size.



Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. I really detest wearing racer-back or strapless bras. The racer-back ones always make me feel like I'm taking half my body off, including my head, when I put them on or take them off. I don't even use them for working out. I figured it ran pretty small. I bought the Star Wars lightsaber t-shirt in a medium. It's works, especially if I haven't been eating at a lot of buffetsSo, it's definitely form fitting. I thought about going up to a large, but it's so hard to tell if that would be enough, or if I should do XL.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Does anyone have the Her Universe Ewok hoodie/tank? I am trying to determine what size I would get and if the back cuts in enough to show bra straps. I am thinking of wearing it for Halloween. DS wants us to all go as Jawas. However, I think the adult Jawa costumes are going to be too long for me. Does anyone have the lightsaber skirt? I am curious about the sizing on it too. I have been eyeing it for a while, but I just don't know if I could wear it enough.


My daughter is wearing a size S in this picture from last year
 


keishashadow said:


> Once all the hoopla broke, I had a b̶a̶d good feeling this thread might start early!
> 
> nice to see the gang back in force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're long-time SWW attendees but Yuellin's amazing thread helped me to plan the best experience ever!  Was very nice to put faces to many of the screen names.
> 
> So...*are we all convinced the 1st weekend will start on Friday, May 13th?*
> 
> Took a chance and attempted to book AKV value studio at the 1st day possible for the week prior to the first weekend, yet have the 13th as a glaring 'hole' in my reservation!  maybe that's a good sign?  i'll gladly take one for the team and switch over to another category lol.  Wish they'd take into consideration that many of us have to jump thru the 11 month hoop to snag a room using points and post the schedule.  ha, fat chance!  Perhaps, we'll get word a bit earlier than last year (December as I recall?)
> 
> I, too, am having a great time squeezing my AP until it screams this year.  It expires on May 16th, had wanted to wait until our October '16 trip to fire up another.  Will be interesting planning again this year.̶


That 's what prior years have indicated, but you never can be 100% sure. Nice to have you back 



Jfsag123 said:


> Does H&V do the regular Disney Jr character meal for breakfast and lunch during SWW? More specifically, did they do a Fantasmic lunch package with the Disney jr characters? We did a H&V Fantasmic lunch this past March and may try to do that again if it's offered, but will only be going to DHS on the weekend on our trip to take advantage of SW. However, DS is still a big Disney Jr. fan too, and would love to do that meal again.


They still do the Disney Jr. breakfast and lunch. I am not sure about the F! package with Disney Jr. though. I know they offer it with SW dinner.



AThrillingChase said:


> Aww crap. Now I am 10 pages behind! Time to start reading!!


 welcome back!!


Cynister said:


> Yulilin, do you want to add the VIP Tour to the packages section on page 1? Maybe also list what was included in each this year?
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...the-force-package-reservations-now-available/





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Feel free, of course (!!), to link to the review in my signature again if you add VIP.


Not sure what happened, I thought I had all the info from last year in there...there must have been a copy/paste mistake somewhere  I'll use both links, thank you


----------



## HCinKC

I forgot to quote it, but in regards to characters at RH...it seems that weekDAYS gave more consistency with characters - both having them there and being able to interact with them. On the weekends, they were hit or miss due to engagements elsewhere throughout the park. Again, this was the first year so who knows what/if any changes will happen for 2016. Also, the portions were quite generous and very easy to share. Even though it is not on the DP, you could easily enjoy a great meal for a very good price.

For what it's worth, I sent guest services a rave review after our trip. The CM that called me said they had gotten a lot of positive feedback and hoped to offer it again 2016. Hopefully, all of that feedback paid off and they do offer it again.



Jfsag123 said:


> Does H&V do the regular Disney Jr character meal for breakfast and lunch during SWW? More specifically, did they do a Fantasmic lunch package with the Disney jr characters? We did a H&V Fantasmic lunch this past March and may try to do that again if it's offered, but will only be going to DHS on the weekend on our trip to take advantage of SW. However, DS is still a big Disney Jr. fan too, and would love to do that meal again.



IIRC, I did see the package offered. I believe they continued to offer it with Mama Melrose and HBD, too. Of course, there is a possibility for things to change for year to year.



soniam said:


> Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. I really detest wearing racer-back or strapless bras. The racer-back ones always make me feel like I'm taking half my body off, including my head, when I put them on or take them off. I don't even use them for working out. I figured it ran pretty small. I bought the Star Wars lightsaber t-shirt in a medium. It's works, especially if I haven't been eating at a lot of buffetsSo, it's definitely form fitting. I thought about going up to a large, but it's so hard to tell if that would be enough, or if I should do XL.


Don't buy a racerback just for that! Just put a paperclip on your regular bra to pull the straps in.


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> They still do the Disney Jr. breakfast and lunch. I am not sure about the F! package with Disney Jr. though. I know they offer it with SW dinner.





HCinKC said:


> IIRC, I did see the package offered. I believe they continued to offer it with Mama Melrose and HBD, too. Of course, there is a possibility for things to change for year to year.



Thanks to you both!  I know things could be completely different next year (it is Disney after all  ), but it's nice to have some idea of what's been done in the past.


----------



## Jkpark

soniam said:


> Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. I really detest wearing racer-back or strapless bras. The racer-back ones always make me feel like I'm taking half my body off, including my head, when I put them on or take them off. I don't even use them for working out.


 
Wow this feels like a weird post in a SWW thread - but here it goes - have you tried one of those little plastic things (mine are heart shaped)? You wear a normal bra and then use the little clip to pull the straps in?

Now back to topic so I feel better about this. I ordered DH the Darth Vader designed card and haven't told him - excited for it to arrive. I also need to go back and read about RH - I some how missed that when planning out what to do on now weekend days.


----------



## Jkpark

Okay - just read RH reviews and now I am really torn.  I am surprising the kids with a 3 day cruise when they get out of school next year and decided to tack on 2 park days at WDW. My plan - get off the ship Monday - which is Memorial Day - and just enjoy our resort and maybe do a dinner at a resort that night. Then Tuesday - HS. I was going to do Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner, and then use fastpass on RnR, Tower of Terror and Star Tours. I figured anything else we did would just be a bonus.  Then Wednesday spend the morning at Blizzard Beach before heading to the airport in the late afternoon. Because it isn't a weekend, I didn't think I needed 2 days at HS. And my girls LOVE Blizzard Beach.  Is a 4pm ADR at RH, and then the latest ADR at H&V unreasonable? Plus breakfast at Sci Fi - I will deal with the money part separately when I work through this with DH - I just already thought the two meals was a lot to fit into one day. Do I just figure I have one day to soak in as much Star Wars I can get and go for it?


----------



## Cynister

Jkpark said:


> Okay - just read RH reviews and now I am really torn.  I am surprising the kids with a 3 day cruise when they get out of school next year and decided to tack on 2 park days at WDW. My plan - get off the ship Monday - which is Memorial Day - and just enjoy our resort and maybe do a dinner at a resort that night. Then Tuesday - HS. I was going to do Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner, and then use fastpass on RnR, Tower of Terror and Star Tours. I figured anything else we did would just be a bonus.  Then Wednesday spend the morning at Blizzard Beach before heading to the airport in the late afternoon. Because it isn't a weekend, I didn't think I needed 2 days at HS. And my girls LOVE Blizzard Beach.  Is a 4pm ADR at RH, and then the latest ADR at H&V unreasonable? Plus breakfast at Sci Fi - I will deal with the money part separately when I work through this with DH - I just already thought the two meals was a lot to fit into one day. Do I just figure I have one day to soak in as much Star Wars I can get and go for it?



I guess it depends on if your family are big eaters. For my family, we couldn't do this much food in 1 day because we'd want to try a bunch of stuff in each place. The food at RH was great & you totally can make a meal out of it which is what we did by ordering a handful of things.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Does anyone have the Her Universe Ewok hoodie/tank? I am trying to determine what size I would get and if the back cuts in enough to show bra straps. I am thinking of wearing it for Halloween. DS wants us to all go as Jawas. However, I think the adult Jawa costumes are going to be too long for me. Does anyone have the lightsaber skirt? I am curious about the sizing on it too. I have been eyeing it for a while, but I just don't know if I could wear it enough.



I have the boba fett which I believe is the same as the ewok and yeah, it does run small.


----------



## yulilin3

Please treat this as a RUMOR until Disney officially announces:
JTA will go down October 4th to prepare for the new Rebels show. Rebels show will begin rehearsal. Unsure at this time if when it opens up again (which will be before the movie comes out) if it will be the same JTA format or something completely different.


----------



## yulilin3

Jkpark said:


> Okay - just read RH reviews and now I am really torn.  I am surprising the kids with a 3 day cruise when they get out of school next year and decided to tack on 2 park days at WDW. My plan - get off the ship Monday - which is Memorial Day - and just enjoy our resort and maybe do a dinner at a resort that night. Then Tuesday - HS. I was going to do Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner, and then use fastpass on RnR, Tower of Terror and Star Tours. I figured anything else we did would just be a bonus.  Then Wednesday spend the morning at Blizzard Beach before heading to the airport in the late afternoon. Because it isn't a weekend, I didn't think I needed 2 days at HS. And my girls LOVE Blizzard Beach.  Is a 4pm ADR at RH, and then the latest ADR at H&V unreasonable? Plus breakfast at Sci Fi - I will deal with the money part separately when I work through this with DH - I just already thought the two meals was a lot to fit into one day. Do I just figure I have one day to soak in as much Star Wars I can get and go for it?


In my personal opinion that's a lot of food between late lunch (RH) and dinner.


----------



## CJK

Wow @yulilin3!! That's a big rumour! I have some friends heading to WDW in late October and the kids are all sooo excited about participating in JTA. I hope it reopens (in some form or another) by late October. I hope we get more info soon. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Wow @yulilin3!! That's a big rumour! I have some friends heading to WDW in late October and the kids are all sooo excited about participating in JTA. I hope it reopens (in some form or another) by late October. I hope we get more info soon. Thanks for the head's up!


I don't think they would completely close the experience it just sounds like it will be a new format...from the D23/DPB announcement
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-to-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/
*Jedi Training Academy – a favorite of younger fans – will be reimagined with a new experience that includes new characters and a new villain to battle from the popular Disney XD series, “Star Wars Rebels.”*
It does not sound like it will be open in October though, more like lake November.


----------



## cvjpirate

OMG I FOUND YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! (11 pages behind to start with) I have missed all you guys and been waiting for Sep 1st for what seems forever. Super excited to see what they have in store for us this year. Looking forward to making my 2016 Star Wars Plans with everyone's help once again!


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

I just found this thread and cannot be more excited!  Our first SWW trip is next May for the first two weekends (hopefully if the dates stay the same) and I have no idea where to even begin with plans.  I have a lot of reading to do!!


----------



## mmafan

Jkpark said:


> Okay - just read RH reviews and now I am really torn.  I am surprising the kids with a 3 day cruise when they get out of school next year and decided to tack on 2 park days at WDW. My plan - get off the ship Monday - which is Memorial Day - and just enjoy our resort and maybe do a dinner at a resort that night. Then Tuesday - HS. I was going to do Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner, and then use fastpass on RnR, Tower of Terror and Star Tours. I figured anything else we did would just be a bonus.  Then Wednesday spend the morning at Blizzard Beach before heading to the airport in the late afternoon. Because it isn't a weekend, I didn't think I needed 2 days at HS. And my girls LOVE Blizzard Beach.  Is a 4pm ADR at RH, and then the latest ADR at H&V unreasonable? Plus breakfast at Sci Fi - I will deal with the money part separately when I work through this with DH - I just already thought the two meals was a lot to fit into one day. Do I just figure I have one day to soak in as much Star Wars I can get and go for it?


FIRST..IF there a RH this year????? but if there is you'll have a great chance to get some awesome pics and mabey share an app and have some drinks. last year we had a MUCH better chance of having an interactive experience with characters than H&V..and to add RH will prob cost you less$$$


----------



## slaveone

I take a break from working on beskar'gam and find this happiness. I fear SWW Could be forever changed yet perhaps for the better. My biggest concern is celebrity autographs will be a thing of the past. I for one enjoy sleeping on wet concrete in 90 degree weather while they blast frozen music all night until the ewok village wake up at 5am.


----------



## mmafan

Friday laugh for you guys.


----------



## HCinKC

Jkpark said:


> Okay - just read RH reviews and now I am really torn.  I am surprising the kids with a 3 day cruise when they get out of school next year and decided to tack on 2 park days at WDW. My plan - get off the ship Monday - which is Memorial Day - and just enjoy our resort and maybe do a dinner at a resort that night. Then Tuesday - HS. I was going to do Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner, and then use fastpass on RnR, Tower of Terror and Star Tours. I figured anything else we did would just be a bonus.  Then Wednesday spend the morning at Blizzard Beach before heading to the airport in the late afternoon. Because it isn't a weekend, I didn't think I needed 2 days at HS. And my girls LOVE Blizzard Beach.  Is a 4pm ADR at RH, and then the latest ADR at H&V unreasonable? Plus breakfast at Sci Fi - I will deal with the money part separately when I work through this with DH - I just already thought the two meals was a lot to fit into one day. Do I just figure I have one day to soak in as much Star Wars I can get and go for it?


For us, it would be too much food. However, you could make it work. Because you only pay for what you order, versus a flat rate, you could just do drinks and an app or two at RH. Choosing which app might be hard though! They also had some fun SW themed adult beverages and non-alcoholic versions for kids. And if you are there during the week, you should get good character interaction. H&V was a fine one-timer for us, but it is much more chaotic. It is a character meal in the very barest sense. While they all came around a couple of times the night we were there, it was not a relaxed interaction like RH. This, too, may be a better experience on a weekday though. Don't get me wrong; I'm really glad I took my son, but we won't be back.


----------



## slaveone

For me rebel hangar was kind of perfect after a day of hot misery in theatre of the stars. I would get fries or corn dogs and a drink. Enjoy the music and the characters. I traded with jawas and had great interactions.


----------



## soniam

Jkpark said:


> Wow this feels like a weird post in a SWW thread - but here it goes - have you tried one of those little plastic things (mine are heart shaped)? You wear a normal bra and then use the little clip to pull the straps in?
> 
> Now back to topic so I feel better about this. I ordered DH the Darth Vader designed card and haven't told him - excited for it to arrive. I also need to go back and read about RH - I some how missed that when planning out what to do on now weekend days.



You would be surprised what gets discussed in the SWW thread It's kind of like a community more than just a factual thread. Thanks


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have the boba fett which I believe is the same as the ewok and yeah, it does run small.



Oooo, Boba Fett. That would be cool.


----------



## sophy1996

Hi everyone!  Good to see this thread up and running.

Not sure if we'll make it to SWW next year, since we already are registered for the SW 10k at Disneyland in January and Star Wars Celebration in the summer.  But I may be persuaded if I keep following this thread!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Jkpark said:


> Okay - just read RH reviews and now I am really torn.  I am surprising the kids with a 3 day cruise when they get out of school next year and decided to tack on 2 park days at WDW. My plan - get off the ship Monday - which is Memorial Day - and just enjoy our resort and maybe do a dinner at a resort that night. Then Tuesday - HS. I was going to do Sci Fi breakfast and H&V dinner, and then use fastpass on RnR, Tower of Terror and Star Tours. I figured anything else we did would just be a bonus.  Then Wednesday spend the morning at Blizzard Beach before heading to the airport in the late afternoon. Because it isn't a weekend, I didn't think I needed 2 days at HS. And my girls LOVE Blizzard Beach.  Is a 4pm ADR at RH, and then the latest ADR at H&V unreasonable? Plus breakfast at Sci Fi - I will deal with the money part separately when I work through this with DH - I just already thought the two meals was a lot to fit into one day. Do I just figure I have one day to soak in as much Star Wars I can get and go for it?



RH was one of my favorite things at SWW last year! Worth it even if you just get a couple of cocktails and split an app or two.


----------



## butterfly71076

I thought everyone would like this story! I love Star Wars, I always have. I can't imagine someone telling me that it was wrong. 

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/21/livin...sr=fb082115bulliedgirlstarwars6pStoryGallLink


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

butterfly71076 said:


> I thought everyone would like this story! I love Star Wars, I always have. I can't imagine someone telling me that it was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/21/livin...sr=fb082115bulliedgirlstarwars6pStoryGallLink


I'm glad they came to her defense!  I must say that I loved SW as a kid -- had my Darth Vader case full of actions figures and everything (still have it!) -- I never caught any flack for that from anyone.  DD8 is into SW, and she knows several girls at school who are into it as well.  In fact, the boys seem to think it's cool that these girls are into it.    I hope that these are the more typical experiences of female SW fans.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

soniam said:


> Has anyone received a response from guest services about whether SWW is happening next year?


not yet.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

At our local Petco... had to share... I searched the galaxy for something like these years ago... Disney knows how to merchandise!!


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> At our local Petco... had to share... I searched the galaxy for something like these years ago... Disney knows how to merchandise!!
> 
> View attachment 118693 View attachment 118694



Those are cute! I know they are probably meant as dog toys, but I am thinking our cats need some new toys


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Those are cute! I know they are probably meant as dog toys, but I am thinking our cats need some new toys


I bet some of these would be great for cats!


----------



## likesdisney

New to Disboards and new to SWW etc  so looking for some help and advice.   I haven't been to a SWW before, but this past year I had my first taste of it.  I happened to be there on May the 4th  which was the conclusion of my trip.  The timing was coincidental that I happened to be there, but had a lot of fun having breakfast with Darth Vader and having dinner at Hollywood & Vine for the Star Wars Character meal.   I've always enjoyed the movies and was really excited as everyone else here is to hear all the news.  I would love to go to Seasons of the Force and am anxiously awaiting news about when it possibly will be so I can know if I'd be able to make it.  For 2016 I won't be able to get time off at the end of May or at all in June so am hoping I can get there and also have to work around others at work as far as time off goes.   Is there any news yet as to when it may be?   I did read early 2016 somewhere?  Is there any news when they may be announcing more info?  I am so excited and have so many questions about the timing, and being able to get accommodation and dining reservations.  Sorry but I am new to this, I've only ever just planned a trip for whenever and has never been for any particular event.


----------



## sportybears

I also have never been to SWW and was about to book a trip the first week of June but on the Disney site I read "early 2016" and was afraid they may be toying with the dates.  I know with Disney nothing is ever official until its actually announced, but are you guys confident that it will stick to being in May/June? I also saw that its a separate ticked event for $98 (like the Xmas and Halloween party)in 2016.  Was it always this way or was it included in regular admission? I'm very excited and anxious to start planning & have a lot of reading up to do! Thanks in advance!


----------



## soniam

likesdisney said:


> New to Disboards and new to SWW etc  so looking for some help and advice.   I haven't been to a SWW before, but this past year I had my first taste of it.  I happened to be there on May the 4th  which was the conclusion of my trip.  The timing was coincidental that I happened to be there, but had a lot of fun having breakfast with Darth Vader and having dinner at Hollywood & Vine for the Star Wars Character meal.   I've always enjoyed the movies and was really excited as everyone else here is to hear all the news.  I would love to go to Seasons of the Force and am anxiously awaiting news about when it possibly will be so I can know if I'd be able to make it.  For 2016 I won't be able to get time off at the end of May or at all in June so am hoping I can get there and also have to work around others at work as far as time off goes.   Is there any news yet as to when it may be?   I did read early 2016 somewhere?  Is there any news when they may be announcing more info?  I am so excited and have so many questions about the timing, and being able to get accommodation and dining reservations.  Sorry but I am new to this, I've only ever just planned a trip for whenever and has never been for any particular event.





sportybears said:


> I also have never been to SWW and was about to book a trip the first week of June but on the Disney site I read "early 2016" and was afraid they may be toying with the dates.  I know with Disney nothing is ever official until its actually announced, but are you guys confident that it will stick to being in May/June? I also saw that its a separate ticked event for $98 (like the Xmas and Halloween party)in 2016.  Was it always this way or was it included in regular admission? I'm very excited and anxious to start planning & have a lot of reading up to do! Thanks in advance!



Season of the Force is supposed to start early 2016, but we have not heard any specific dates. Star Wars Weekends is technically a separate thing with additional events compared to Season of the Force, at least that's what happened previously. We have not heard anything definitive about when or if Star Wars Weekends will happen. Check back to this thread, specifically the first page. It will be posted on here, probably before Disney announces it.


----------



## lovethattink

Does it sound like the Launch Bay will open before Season of the Force opens?


----------



## Min Min

New to dis boards so happy that I have found this.  I have booked our first family vacation to wdw May 21 to 27 2016 hoping that will still be a SWW. This will be a surprise trip for my kiddos who will be 12 and 6 at that time. Looking for any advice. Looks like I have a lot of planning to do.


----------



## Kelleydm

This will be my first SWW and am happy to find this great thread!  Is this going to be a ticketed event like the MNSSHP or MVMCP events?  I went to the Last Tour to Endor in 2010 and had a great time then.  Definitely want to meet the characters and what my family is most looking forward to.


----------



## cvjpirate

lovethattink said:


> Does it sound like the Launch Bay will open before Season of the Force opens?



It sounds that way to me.


----------



## antman

Min Min said:


> New to dis boards so happy that I have found this.  I have booked our first family vacation to wdw May 21 to 27 2016 hoping that will still be a SWW. This will be a surprise trip for my kiddos who will be 12 and 6 at that time. Looking for any advice. Looks like I have a lot of planning to do.



Next year will be my first SWW (assuming they still have it) but I love planning Disney trips.  I'd be happy to answer any questions or give advice based on my past trips as would probably almost anyone on this site.


----------



## soniam

Kelleydm said:


> This will be my first SWW and am happy to find this great thread!  Is this going to be a ticketed event like the MNSSHP or MVMCP events?  I went to the Last Tour to Endor in 2010 and had a great time then.  Definitely want to meet the characters and what my family is most looking forward to.



In the past, Star Wars Weekends was not a hard ticket party. I don't think it would be this year, but we don't really know. Season of the Force sounds more like Frozen Summer Fun, which is not a hard ticket party either. There are some events that can be purchased as SWW and probably Season of the Force, like the fireworks dessert party.


----------



## Min Min

antman said:


> Next year will be my first SWW (assuming they still have it) but I love planning Disney trips.  I'd be happy to answer any questions or give advice based on my past trips as would probably almost anyone on this site.


Thanks!  Right now feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Min Min said:


> Thanks!  Right now feeling overwhelmed.



Please don't! We are all ahead of the curve and this board will tell you everything you need and when to do it. Keep checking the first page once this board gets busier, as @yulilin3 will keep that updated.


----------



## Monykalyn

Really? already 12 pages in   Man I am late!
We are planning on a year or so off from Disney (so far anyway-DCP Alumni Association Reunion weekend is in January-and they still have slots available-so far DH and I have decided not to go...but if Launch bay is open...well one of the events for us is at DHS....) but I loved this thread from last year!!!!



lchuck said:


> For those who did the FTF Premium Package, did you feel it was worth the money?  My kids won't be old enough to enjoy all of the talk shows, so no need to do the higher package.  Also, we'll likely be going on 2 different SWW days, so we can experience the good fireworks from Yuli's awesome spot, but we didn't get to see the preshow last year, so I thought the package might be a good way to experience that and the motorcade without wasting hours waiting in place.  What do you think?



I know this has been answered but TOTALLY worth it! Family still talking about this (I surprised them with the package). In fact-if we would have had only 1 day instead of 3 for SWW I would have done the higher level. The seats are AWESOME for the shows (my son became a HUGE JAT fan with upclose seats to his show). The parade viewing was nice (we ate our weight in mickey bars in the FL heat) and the dessert party Rocked (so much so that my girls and I were too wired to sleep and went to MK for EMH til 2 am! The boys crashed back at the resort)



msmama said:


> Just FYI my son LOVED the shows.  He had just turned 7 at the time.  The least fun was definitely Stars of the Saga for us.  Ian McDiarmad was awesome but the girl the first week was pretty lame (don't remember her name).  And he's been totally obsessed with James Arnold Taylor ever since.
> A FB friend posted a picture of Boba Fett coffee creamer she saw at her grocery store.  I have to say I'm amazed/impressed/somewhat sickened by the amount of marketing Disney is doing with SW.  I'm pretty sure it's close to the day one could go to the grocery store and ONLY buy SW branded items and make it home with a reasonable amount of food!!



JAT show was my son's favorite too! He is quite entertaining and engaging!

This is what reading this thread might possibly get you (if the stars align correctly with lots of lightsaber magic/dust)-Our very last day at Disney on the last Friday of SWW-magic happened!  I managed to completely embarrass my teenage daughter by jumping up and down and squealing loudly when we saw them heading our way for perfect timing to get our pics taken!

Frankly we had such perfect SWW days that I am afraid to try to replicate them so soon. will be living vicariously through others


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMommyx3 said:


> I just found this thread and cannot be more excited!  Our first SWW trip is next May for the first two weekends (hopefully if the dates stay the same) and I have no idea where to even begin with plans.  I have a lot of reading to do!!


Wlecome aboard. For now leave your plans as flexible as possible. In the past once we get information and things start opening up for booking that happens very fast (as you can see on the first page all the packages opened up for booking the same day) just start saving money if you are planning to do any meals or packages. And keep an eye out on this thread and the DPB.



slaveone said:


> I take a break from working on beskar'gam and find this happiness. I fear SWW Could be forever changed yet perhaps for the better. My biggest concern is celebrity autographs will be a thing of the past. I for one enjoy sleeping on wet concrete in 90 degree weather while they blast frozen music all night until the ewok village wake up at 5am.


I'm actually kinda fearing that they will not do celeb autographs anymore, but we are going to have to wait and see on this one.



likesdisney said:


> New to Disboards and new to SWW etc  so looking for some help and advice.   I haven't been to a SWW before, but this past year I had my first taste of it.  I happened to be there on May the 4th  which was the conclusion of my trip.  The timing was coincidental that I happened to be there, but had a lot of fun having breakfast with Darth Vader and having dinner at Hollywood & Vine for the Star Wars Character meal.   I've always enjoyed the movies and was really excited as everyone else here is to hear all the news.  I would love to go to Seasons of the Force and am anxiously awaiting news about when it possibly will be so I can know if I'd be able to make it.  For 2016 I won't be able to get time off at the end of May or at all in June so am hoping I can get there and also have to work around others at work as far as time off goes.   Is there any news yet as to when it may be?   I did read early 2016 somewhere?  Is there any news when they may be announcing more info?  I am so excited and have so many questions about the timing, and being able to get accommodation and dining reservations.  Sorry but I am new to this, I've only ever just planned a trip for whenever and has never been for any particular event.


Wlecome aboard. What you experienced on May 4th was only a taste of SWW not the real event. So if you loved that I would start trying to plan a trip for mid May early June. Season of the Force is supposed to start early 2016 but no details are out yet, as soon as we have them I will update the first page with information. Keep your eyes opened to this thread and DPB.



sportybears said:


> I also have never been to SWW and was about to book a trip the first week of June but on the Disney site I read "early 2016" and was afraid they may be toying with the dates.  I know with Disney nothing is ever official until its actually announced, but are you guys confident that it will stick to being in May/June? I also saw that its a separate ticked event for $98 (like the Xmas and Halloween party)in 2016.  Was it always this way or was it included in regular admission? I'm very excited and anxious to start planning & have a lot of reading up to do! Thanks in advance!


Here's the information that is up right now for Star Wars Weekends
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
It is NOT a separate ticketed event, not sure which page you are looking at. By the sound of it it looks like they will stick to the May/June 



lovethattink said:


> Does it sound like the Launch Bay will open before Season of the Force opens?


yes, Launch Bay should open by the end of this year.



Min Min said:


> New to dis boards so happy that I have found this.  I have booked our first family vacation to wdw May 21 to 27 2016 hoping that will still be a SWW. This will be a surprise trip for my kiddos who will be 12 and 6 at that time. Looking for any advice. Looks like I have a lot of planning to do.


Welcome aboard. The best way to start planning is to read the first page and ask specific questions so you can get detailed answers on each experience you want to do during SWW. The tips are also very helpful so read those.




Kelleydm said:


> This will be my first SWW and am happy to find this great thread!  Is this going to be a ticketed event like the MNSSHP or MVMCP events?  I went to the Last Tour to Endor in 2010 and had a great time then.  Definitely want to meet the characters and what my family is most looking forward to.


No it's not a ticketed event. I LOVED Last Tour to Endor, the only time I'll get that close to George Lucas (I was sitting 2 rows behind him during Raiders of the last jedi temple of doom.



AThrillingChase said:


> Please don't! We are all ahead of the curve and this board will tell you everything you need and when to do it. Keep checking the first page once this board gets busier, as @yulilin3 will keep that updated.


We are a big family. And I'm glad that I've been able to make some good friends every year managing this thread. All the SWW veterans help the newbies and I cannot tell you how much I enjoy planning for this event.


----------



## yulilin3

Yesterday I went to DHS and there's nothing behind walls at the moment. I took pics of the Animation Bldg, Soundstage 1 (future home of the third track for TSMM)and then the Osborne lights are being installed at the moment. Artsy pic of an AT-AT and wacthed Frozen fireworks from Min and Bills.
Also went to Guest Relations and got the answer that I was expecting "No word on when SWW will be next year but it is on the Disney site as about the same time frame as this year"


----------



## AThrillingChase

It is at least reassuring that the webpage says SWW - coming summer 2016!


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 
Would it make sense to list non-SWW info (location, strategy) for JTA and build-a-droid/lightsaber on the first page? I think those are the only Star Wars things at the park that are not listed on this thread. It might be nice to have everything in one place. I still see people ask all the time about JTA sign-ups outside of SWW. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> @yulilin3
> Would it make sense to list non-SWW info (location, strategy) for JTA and build-a-droid/lightsaber on the first page? I think those are the only Star Wars things at the park that are not listed on this thread. It might be nice to have everything in one place. I still see people ask all the time about JTA sign-ups outside of SWW. Thanks


I'll put the build a droid/lightsaber but I'm going to wait for JTA since we don't know the future of it right now and the new show will open in November, so we'll have a better sense of what's going on with that.
BTW anyone going to DTD Once Upon a Toy has expanded the entire "train room" into Star Wars, it's very nice to have everything in one big room


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'll put the build a droid/lightsaber but I'm going to wait for JTA since we don't know the future of it right now and the new show will open in November, so we'll have a better sense of what's going on with that.
> BTW anyone going to DTD Once Upon a Toy has expanded the entire "train room" into Star Wars, it's very nice to have everything in one big room



That makes sense about JTA. We have never been to Once Upon a Toy. We will definitely have to hit it up next trip. I am really looking forward to seeing what Disney Springs is like in June.


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope Osborne lights stay.The big rumor is that they are moving them to Disney Springs of all places...Marvel Land would just be completely AWESOME!!



That would be scary.....think how crowded Osborne is now......then throw in the fact that you won't need a park ticket to get in to see them.   Oh heavens....parking, crowds, ugh.  No, please.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just a thought... I've been getting into using *Periscope* a bit these days. Might anyone on here consider Periscoping live while at SWW this time? I'm thinking it could be a cool way to show people where/how certain things are set up, share character experiences/sightings, etc. Could be useful for meet-ups, too, to show your location, etc. 

It's very easy to install and use, and you can periscope for just a minute or two, or I've seen people periscope entire fireworks shows. Kinda' like Twitter in that you pick people to follow, people can follow you, and when you periscope, your followers get a notification so they can join if they'd like. Again, just an idea...


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> News about Launch Bay. Disney has started auditions for characters for this experience, here's the audition call from their site
> 
> Character Performers for STAR WARS Launch Bay: heights 6' - 6'3"
> *For: *Walt Disney World
> *Audition City: *Orlando, FL
> *Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> *Looking For: *Disney Character Performers Thursday, September 24, 2015
> 04:00 PM
> Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
> Disney Creative Entertainment is seeking energetic and outgoing performers for Character roles at the brand new *STAR WARS Launch Bay* experience, coming to _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ at the_Walt Disney World® _Resort near Orlando, FL. We are currently only hiring for *FULL TIME* positions. Seasonal work is not available.
> 
> 
> Performers must have a height between 6’ and 6’3”.
> 
> 
> The *Star Wars Launch Bay* is an interactive experience which will take guests into the upcoming film, "Star Wars: The Force Awakens," with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, including opportunities to visit with Star Wars characters.
> 
> _
> Performers will also have the opportunity to bring to life the world famous Disney Characters._
> 
> *
> 
> Seeking the following roles:Character Performers: Male and Female, 6’ – 6’3”, with a slender or athletic build. Performers should be willing to demonstrate high energy levels, a full range of motion with their bodies, and basic coordination to music. These roles require wearing large body costumes, heads, and feet, and exposure to hot and humid weather.
> 
> Audition Location Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> 3271 Sherberth Rd.
> Kissimmee, FL 34747
> 
> Sign-in: 3:30 PM - 4:00 PM – Late applicants will not be accepted
> Requirements:
> *
> 
> *Performers must be at least 18 and authorized to work in the United States*
> *Please wear comfortable attire that allows for a full range of motion, and athletic style of shoes*
> *All performers will learn an animation improv exercies, and potentially, a basic movement combination*
> *Performers must be willing to relocated to the Orlando area within the next four months*
> *Only seeking FULL TIME work.  Seasonal work is not available.*
> *Current WDW College and International Program students are not eligible to audition.*
> *Current WDW Character Performers are not eligible to audition.*



Ok, now this has some possible "spoilers".....FULL TIME WORK NOT SEASONAL.....that would make it pretty clear that this is not just a seasonal thing.   Move to Orlando within 4 months....that's December-ish....so that would make it sound like it will start here in Orlando by February/March....which coincides with a lot of strange things on the calendar....the difficulty/impossibility of booking Fantasmic ADRs...so is this going to cancel F!?   I hope not.  

Gee....I wish I were about a half a foot taller (maybe they won't notice????)...oh and athletic build.....and high energy.....and hot and humid weather..............yeah...no.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just a thought... I've been getting into using *Periscope* a bit these days. Might anyone on here consider Periscoping live while at SWW this time? I'm thinking it could be a cool way to show people where/how certain things are set up, share character experiences/sightings, etc.
> 
> It's very easy to install and use, and you can periscope for just a minute or two, or I've seen people periscope entire fireworks shows. Again, just an idea...



@yulilin3 did it with the fireworks one night this year. I am sure it will definitely get used more next year. Maybe people will do it on the first day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> @yulilin3 did it with the fireworks one night this year. I am sure it will definitely get used more next year. Maybe people will do it on the first day.


We were there on the first wknd last year, and had I known about this, I would have been happy to periscope parts of our trip including VIP!  Guess I'm late to the game! LOL!


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We were there on the first wknd last year, and had I known about this, I would have been happy to periscope parts of our trip including VIP!  Guess I'm late to the game! LOL!



I think it was a really new app at the time, because I don't remember people doing it at Celebration. I would think they would have if it had been out for a while.


----------



## LATJLP

slaveone said:


> I take a break from working on beskar'gam and find this happiness. I fear SWW Could be forever changed yet perhaps for the better. My biggest concern is celebrity autographs will be a thing of the past. I for one enjoy sleeping on wet concrete in 90 degree weather while they blast frozen music all night until the ewok village wake up at 5am.




Have to say that I would be much happier if there was a better way of doing the celebrity autographs.....I don't enjoy sleeping on concrete, no matter the time, place or reason, lol.  

I don't quite understand why they don't set it up as FP+ the same as the shows.....they should have a general idea of how many people each celebrity can sign in an hour....divide that by 4 and set up FP+ every 15 minutes.  Let people get in a standby line in case this celebrity signs faster, or people miss their FP, etc.  Every 2 hours skip one of the 15 minute increments to catch up or to let the standby have a shot.   No more security issues, no more crazy people causing problems in the middle of the night.....no more one person sleeps on concrete and 25 friends show up the next morning to cut in front of you (which is what caused a lot of early morning crazy people problems.....seeing a pattern here?).  

I personally think it works great for the shows.....no standing in line for hours hoping to get in.....just stalking the boards waiting for the show FP+ to load.....only I get to do that in the privacy of my own home so strangers don't see my obsession, though I believe my family fears this time in our lives as I can only cook meals that are VERY quick, least I miss out on the 5 minute window that was Mark Hamill (2014) or Frank Oz (2015).   

And hopefully by next May, Frozen and all their paraphernalia will have moved to what was once Norway and certainly the May weather will melt any remnants away!  Please God, please.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LATJLP said:


> Have to say that I would be much happier if there was a better way of doing the celebrity autographs.....I don't enjoy sleeping on concrete, no matter the time, place or reason, lol.
> 
> I don't quite understand why they don't set it up as FP+ the same as the shows.....they should have a general idea of how many people each celebrity can sign in an hour....divide that by 4 and set up FP+ every 15 minutes.  Let people get in a standby line in case this celebrity signs faster, or people miss their FP, etc.  Every 2 hours skip one of the 15 minute increments to catch up or to let the standby have a shot.   No more security issues, no more crazy people causing problems in the middle of the night.....no more one person sleeps on concrete and 25 friends show up the next morning to cut in front of you (which is what caused a lot of early morning crazy people problems.....seeing a pattern here?).
> 
> I personally think it works great for the shows.....no standing in line for hours hoping to get in.....just stalking the boards waiting for the show FP+ to load.....only I get to do that in the privacy of my own home so strangers don't see my obsession, though I believe my family fears this time in our lives as I can only cook meals that are VERY quick, least I miss out on the 5 minute window that was Mark Hamill (2014) or Frank Oz (2015).
> 
> And hopefully by next May, Frozen and all their paraphernalia will have moved to what was once Norway and certainly the May weather will melt any remnants away!  Please God, please.


I have to say that if they did FP the celeb autographs, we'd do some. Selfishly, we'd love this change. As they are now, we just don't want to put in that time when coming for just one weekend trip. I suspect demand would go up because of people like me, but all's fair in love and fast passes as long as the info is made available far enough in advance, and as long as locals w/APs get same booking advantage as out-of-towners with hotel reservations. My two cents.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LATJLP said:


> which coincides with a lot of strange things on the calendar....the difficulty/impossibility of booking Fantasmic ADRs...so is this going to cancel F!? I hope no


I'm part of the RunDisney Princess thread where the Fantasmic concerns were mentioned because everyone was booking ADRs for Princess weekend over the past few days.

Because Season of the Force includes fireworks and Fantasmic's schedule has to coordinate with the timing of the fireworks, they probably haven't confirmed the firework-Fantasmic scheduling. Once that is set, then they can confirm the timing for the F! Dinner Packages. It seems everything is dependent upon the Season of the Force schedule.


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks for the help & advice.  I'll be eagerly keeping watch on the thread for more info.  Excited to find out about Seasons of the Force and when it will be etc.  Kind of (well maybe more than kind of lol) excited and overwhelmed while I wait to find out so I can book something.    Wondering if Seasons of the force will somehow lead into SWW? Or 2 separate events at separate times?   In any case, I'll be eagerly waiting and watching the thread.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> *In the past, Star Wars Weekends was not a hard ticket party. I don't think it would be this year, but we don't really know*. Season of the Force sounds more like Frozen Summer Fun, which is not a hard ticket party either. There are some events that can be purchased as SWW and probably Season of the Force, like the fireworks dessert party.



hmmm the thought never crossed my mind.  WDW could make a ton of dough off it but to close the parks for a day to all but special ticket holders would equate to plenty of unhappy campers if they did, especially locals & AP holders.

re the FP+ suggestion for autographs, it also would cut out the locals who don't get the same FP options.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a $$$ add-on specialty package, above & beyond the standard method in place now, where limited number of guests would have access to the stars. 

Making progress in our reservation, now have Monday thru Thursday May 12th...all I need is my Friday waitlist to come thru & May 13th to be the kickoff weekend!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just a thought... I've been getting into using *Periscope* a bit these days. Might anyone on here consider Periscoping live while at SWW this time? I'm thinking it could be a cool way to show people where/how certain things are set up, share character experiences/sightings, etc. Could be useful for meet-ups, too, to show your location, etc.
> 
> It's very easy to install and use, and you can periscope for just a minute or two, or I've seen people periscope entire fireworks shows. Kinda' like Twitter in that you pick people to follow, people can follow you, and when you periscope, your followers get a notification so they can join if they'd like. Again, just an idea...


I also periscoped one of the shows from the theater this year. I'm sure it'll be used more next year. When Launch Bay launches  I'll be sure to use it as well. I'll let you guys know



likesdisney said:


> Thanks for the help & advice.  I'll be eagerly keeping watch on the thread for more info.  Excited to find out about Seasons of the Force and when it will be etc.  Kind of (well maybe more than kind of lol) excited and overwhelmed while I wait to find out so I can book something.    Wondering if Seasons of the force will somehow lead into SWW? Or 2 separate events at separate times?   In any case, I'll be eagerly waiting and watching the thread.


I'm not sure if they will have Seasons all the way to SWW. But more SW is better for me


----------



## slaveone

I personally hate the idea of autographs becoming fp+ because it makes it impossible for ap holders to get anything. That was my problem for Frank Oz. When my thirty day came up the fp were gone. The most irritating thing about it was people had pulled the fp and then didn't use them.

Also the job offer sounds like casting for First Order troopers. It's the right general height for a trooper was 5'11 and up which is why Luke is a little short to be a stormtrooper. So between 6 to 6'3 would be about right same with the athletic build. Most standard trooper kit is that kind of build. Which is why the short and stout are great as Mandos.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

slaveone said:


> I personally hate the idea of autographs becoming fp+ because it makes it impossible for ap holders to get anything. That was my problem for Frank Oz. When my thirty day came up the fp were gone. The most irritating thing about it was people had pulled the fp and then didn't use them.


Yeah - agreed on that point. For autographs I think they should make it either 30 days or 60 days for EVERYONE. For Disney IT that may be unachievable (only kinda' joking here), so perhaps they won't do it...


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah - agreed on that point. For autographs I think they should make it either 30 days or 60 days for EVERYONE. For Disney IT that may be unachievable (only kinda' joking here), so perhaps they won't do it...



I thinks it is rather unfair. It doesn't make sense for most AP holders to stay onsite, when they live close by. I think the rule should be 60 days for AP holders and onsite guests. I don't understand why they are being treated like second class.


----------



## yulilin3

Stephanie (my DD14 almost 15 yikes) and I were talking about the autographs. I agree that making it a fp would be unfair to many people. 
Before you used to be able to get in line for whomever, get your wistband and fp and get back in line for a less popular guest, so people could be holding 2 guarantee fp and sometimes even some standby. They did away with that because people started complaining that they would get to the park at 7 am and not be able to get anyone's fp...so not sure if they will change the current system or not.
The other thing we were talking about is what if they did it like a lottery, like they do with the DPB meetups. They publish the story and you are ready to send an email with the number of fp you want and then they tell you if you have them...I don't like this idea at all either.
FP 60 days out would be a good idea but not everyone has a good server, or maybe they are working that day and time...
There's no real good option here.


----------



## HyperPippi

yulilin3 said:


> Please treat this as a RUMOR until Disney officially announces:
> JTA will go down October 4th to prepare for the new Rebels show. Rebels show will begin rehearsal. Unsure at this time if when it opens up again (which will be before the movie comes out) if it will be the same JTA format or something completely different.



Oh no! My wish child really wants to do JTA on his wish trip (not to mention his next two younger brothers)!  It's not like we can "do it on another trip" - this will likely be our one and only trip to WDW. I've already avoided telling him about the star wars expansion coming because he'd be bummed that he'd miss it. I really hope it opens back up before Halloween. Disney really should tell Make-a-wish about this before they book wish children for the time frame that this is down.


----------



## CJK

@yulilin3, please post if you hear confirmation that JTA will be down for the month of October. I've avoided telling my friends so far, until we are 100% certain. They're going to be so disappointed.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> @yulilin3, please post if you hear confirmation that JTA will be down for the month of October. I've avoided telling my friends so far, until we are 100% certain. They're going to be so disappointed.


CM were telling people last day is Oct. 4th even though JTA doesn't show up on the schedule after Sept. 12th (this was yesterday)
As soon as I know anything else I'll let you guys know


----------



## DisneyBabies

yulilin3 said:


> CM were telling people last day is Oct. 4th even though JTA doesn't show up on the schedule after Sept. 12th (this was yesterday)
> As soon as I know anything else I'll let you guys know



I was actually getting pretty worried about the JTA closing date (would like my kids to get to do it before it changes), so I did a little snooping and I don't think the Sept. 12 date is a big issue. There are several things that don't have schedules available at all or are only showing 2-3 weeks out.


----------



## Savagekids

HyperPippi said:


> Oh no! My wish child really wants to do JTA on his wish trip (not to mention his next two younger brothers)!  It's not like we can "do it on another trip" - this will likely be our one and only trip to WDW. I've already avoided telling him about the star wars expansion coming because he'd be bummed that he'd miss it. I really hope it opens back up before Halloween. Disney really should tell Make-a-wish about this before they book wish children for the time frame that this is down.



That would be a huge bummer.  I hope it works for your kiddos one way or another.  I know it seems unlikely that they would tell you any secrets but can you ask Make A Wish or WDW somehow?  I think they should accommodate your family.


----------



## yulilin3

"Force Friday" September 4th...anyone planning on going to Toys R Us that night?
http://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2015/08/hasbro_unveils_star_wars_the_f.html


----------



## hiroMYhero

Savagekids said:


> That would be a huge bummer.  I hope it works for your kiddos one way or another.  I know it seems unlikely that they would tell you any secrets but can you ask Make A Wish or WDW somehow?  I think they should accommodate your family.


I believe the main Wish for the PP's child is MNSSHP. Asking for accommodations that doesn't involve the Wish will be difficult to receive.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> "Force Friday" September 4th...anyone planning on going to Toys R Us that night?
> http://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2015/08/hasbro_unveils_star_wars_the_f.html



I keep debating whether to go to Toys R Us, Walmart or Target that night.


----------



## HyperPippi

Yes, he chose to do MNSSHP because he could do both if he chose that. Otherwise the Halloween party is just too expensive. But we were planning on the first morning being at HS at rope drop to get right into Jedi Training.


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> I keep debating whether to go to Toys R Us, Walmart or Target that night.


I didn't think of Target...I've only seen the "event" at the Toys R us by the Fl Mall but didn't know Target would be doing it as well, and that one is much closer to my house...


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Yeah I thought it was a special Toys R Us only event too. Between the 3, I would rather choose Target. I think they decided to have Force Friday specials after seeing the other stores announce their midnight openings.

Not all stores are having it though. I had to look up my zip code. Looks like some Saturday events too. 

http://www.target.com/c/star-wars-favorite-characters-featured-brands/mini-figures/-/N-5tdvpZ5fasd


----------



## yulilin3

CheshireCrazy said:


> Yeah I thought it was a special Toys R Us only event too. Between the 3, I would rather choose Target. I think they decided to have Force Friday specials after seeing the other stores announce their midnight openings.
> 
> Not all stores are having it though. I had to look up my zip code. Looks like some Saturday events too.
> 
> http://www.target.com/c/star-wars-favorite-characters-featured-brands/mini-figures/-/N-5tdvpZ5fasd


thanks for the link 
The Target close to me is not doing the midnight event. So I think it'll be safe to go to my Target when they open Saturday morning. I really just want anything with BB-8


----------



## Dittz

yulilin3 said:


> "Force Friday" September 4th...anyone planning on going to Toys R Us that night?
> http://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2015/08/hasbro_unveils_star_wars_the_f.html


 Im not sure if the toys r us store near us would have this (would have to check) but we will have been at FanExpo (comic con) all day


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

The Meijer by my house is also doing the midnight event.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got my Vader Disney Chase card. Ordered it last Monday


----------



## jessicag13

yulilin3 said:


> Just got my Vader Disney Chase card. Ordered it last Monday


me too! it's so beautiful


----------



## Cynister

Me 3! We got Yoda & R2/C3PO. They look great!


----------



## MouseTale

Hello, I just wanted to say that I'll be following.  We had the best time at SWW in 2015!  Thanks to so many people on the Dis for advice and pictures.  Everyone was very helpful and I definitely got caught up in the fun.   Not sure if we will attend in 2016, but I can dream....


----------



## soniam

Cynister said:


> Me 3! We got Yoda & R2/C3PO. They look great!



I got R2/3PO as well. It's kind of shiny and gold. Oooo, I'm like a bird and like shiny things


----------



## xApril

It seems the Target by my house is doing the midnight opening and I am off that day so I may have to go check it out.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys Look!!!!!! Excitement level at a 10...no better time for me to get back into Disney runs

http://disneysportsnews.com/release...ting-toward-walt-disney-world-resort-in-2016/
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...star-wars-half-marathon-event/#comment-139608
Registration open Sept. 22nd at noon http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Guys Look!!!!!! Excitement level at a 10...no better time for me to get back into Disney runs
> 
> http://disneysportsnews.com/release...ting-toward-walt-disney-world-resort-in-2016/
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...star-wars-half-marathon-event/#comment-139608
> Registration open Sept. 22nd at noon http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


I just saw this on FB and was FREAKING OUT! We're doing the SW 1/2 in DL... wonder if there will be a special coast to coast medal?!?

I'm spending way too much money on Disney this coming year... DL in Jan, 1st DCL in Mar, SWW in May, regular WDW trip in Aug.  Would be crazy to do Apr too... I'd have to cancel something... hmmm....


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just saw this on FB and was FREAKING OUT! We're doing the SW 1/2 in DL... wonder if there will be a special coast to coast medal?!?
> 
> I'm spending way too much money on Disney this coming year... DL in Jan, 1st DCL in Mar, SWW in May, regular WDW trip in Aug.  Would be crazy to do Apr too... I'd have to cancel something... hmmm....


You'll get the Kessel Run medal  (chanting) do it, do it, do it.
Such short notice too, if they stick with the 2 week advance registration for AP that means I can register Sept 8th, so in 2 weeks. Now I need to see where the heck I'll get the money, but I really want to do the 10K and the 5K


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> You'll get the Kessel Run medal  (chanting) so it, so it, so it.
> Such short notice too, if they stick with the 2 week advance registration for AP that means I can register Sept 8th, so in 2 weeks. Now I need to see where the heck I'll get the money, but I really want to do the 10K and the 5K


Eek!!! This is so cruel, Disney!! What can I cancel... ...???


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Eek!!! This is so cruel, Disney!! What can I cancel... ...???


I'm literally looking for things around the house that I could sell


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'd really like to do the run, I did the DL one in January.  However, I take too many trips as is and if it comes down to a sww trip or this race I'll have to choose sww.

I'm still desperately looking for employment in Orlando, so maybe I can eventually move there and do all the events.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd really like to do the run, I did the DL one in January.  However, I take too many trips as is and if it comes down to a sww trip or this race I'll have to choose sww.
> 
> I'm still desperately looking for employment in Orlando, so maybe I can eventually move there and do all the events.


even living here it gets expensive cause they are so addictive. I've done the Princess 5K, Tower of Terror Inaugural 10 Miler, Princess Half Marathon, Expedition Everest Challenge and the Inaugural Minnie 10K (in that order) and then I just couldn't continue.
The Wine and Dine is on my bucket list but a SW race is a must do for me...anyone interested in buying my SW glow cubes, I have all three


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> even living here it gets expensive cause they are so addictive. I've done the Princess 5K, Tower of Terror Inaugural 10 Miler, Princess Half Marathon, Expedition Everest Challenge and the Inaugural Minnie 10K (in that order) and then I just couldn't continue.
> The Wine and Dine is on my bucket list but a SW race is a must do for me...anyone interested in buying my SW glow cubes, I have all three



Hey we were at that tot 10 miler together!

I'm doing wine and dine this year, you should come and enjoy the after party!  

Ooh that is an exclusive set of glow cubes.. I'd say worth at least $500 and that's a steal!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hey we were at that tot 10 miler together!
> 
> I'm doing wine and dine this year, you should come and enjoy the after party!
> 
> Ooh that is an exclusive set of glow cubes.. I'd say worth at least $500 and that's a steal!


SOLD!! 
I'm on the waitlist to volunteer for the Wine and Dine, I always volunteer when I'm not running them


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> SOLD!!
> I'm on the waitlist to volunteer for the Wine and Dine, I always volunteer when I'm not running them



How awesome of you!  You'll have to let me know if you get chosen and where you'll be so I can drag my sorry, tired Jose costumed butt to get some water or perhaps even my medal from you.

That's Jose from the 3 caballeros, BTW.  Which I've heard in the past that they've been together at the after party.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Guys Look!!!!!! Excitement level at a 10...no better time for me to get back into Disney runs
> 
> http://disneysportsnews.com/release...ting-toward-walt-disney-world-resort-in-2016/
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...star-wars-half-marathon-event/#comment-139608
> Registration open Sept. 22nd at noon http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/



I saw this on the disney parks and saw a comment from Yulady from FL. My first thought was someone has your name, then realized it was probably you.

I'm excited for this. I've always wanted to do a Disney run. I absolutely hate running but I somehow seem to do just fine going long distances at high speeds with few breaks while at Disney. Have the actual dates for each race been announced? I could only run on Saturday or Sunday and am more interested in the 5K or 10K, not the half. (I think I can prepare for a 5 or 10K by April, not sure about going from 0.0 to 13.1, though).


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How awesome of you!  You'll have to let me know if you get chosen and where you'll be so I can drag my sorry, tired Jose costumed butt to get some water or perhaps even my medal from you.
> 
> That's Jose from the 3 caballeros, BTW.  Which I've heard in the past that they've been together at the after party.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


I love Los Tres Caballeros!! My son watched the heck out of that movie. I'll let you know



JayLeeJay said:


> I saw this on the disney parks and saw a comment from Yulady from FL. My first thought was someone has your name, then realized it was probably you.
> 
> I'm excited for this. I've always wanted to do a Disney run. I absolutely hate running but I somehow seem to do just fine going long distances at high speeds with few breaks while at Disney. Have the actual dates for each race been announced? I could only run on Saturday or Sunday and am more interested in the 5K or 10K, not the half. (I think I can prepare for a 5 or 10K by April, not sure about going from 0.0 to 13.1, though).


WHAT?!?!? There's another Yulady out there?  Yeah that was me
Yeah go to the Run Disney site and they have all the information, including prices
Friday is the 5K, Saturday the 10K and Sunday the half. I run/walk and use the Galloway method that the only way I could do all the races I've done, plenty of people use this method so don't worry about walking for a minute and then running for a minute, just stay on the sides and put your fist up when you have to start walking and you're fine.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> "Force Friday" September 4th...anyone planning on going to Toys R Us that night?
> http://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2015/08/hasbro_unveils_star_wars_the_f.html


I have been thinking about it. I really wish it was bumped back a day...Friday into Saturday morning, so ODS could go with me. As it is, I can't justify letting him miss school on that Friday because I took him to TRU at midnight lol. I might go alone, still debating.



CheshireCrazy said:


> I keep debating whether to go to Toys R Us, Walmart or Target that night.


I had no idea they were doing events, too. Thanks for sharing the link because a nearby Target is participating!



yulilin3 said:


> Guys Look!!!!!! Excitement level at a 10...no better time for me to get back into Disney runs
> 
> http://disneysportsnews.com/release...ting-toward-walt-disney-world-resort-in-2016/
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...star-wars-half-marathon-event/#comment-139608
> Registration open Sept. 22nd at noon http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


Oh noes! A friend and I have been talking about doing a DL race in 2017. I told her I didn't care which. Obviously now it has to be SW, so I can do both and get a sweet c2c medal.


----------



## Jkpark

I got to meet the 3 Caballeros at DCA last December - they were AWESOME!


----------



## AThrillingChase

So excited for the dark side race! I think I am biting the bullet and forking over the $$ to do the dark side challenge. I usually do the half marathon, but I have been wanting to do a challenge and what better way than to do the inaugural dark side challenge? Sadly, I do not think my credit card shares my excitement.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jkpark said:


> I got to meet the 3 Caballeros at DCA last December - they were AWESOME!
> View attachment 119416



I am very jealous   I really hope they're at wine and dine somewhere.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> So excited for the dark side race! I think I am biting the bullet and forking over the $$ to do the dark side challenge. I usually do the half marathon, but I have been wanting to do a challenge and what better way than to do the inaugural dark side challenge? Sadly, I do not think my credit card shares my excitement.


Yay!! You can do it


----------



## SureAsLiz

https://twitter.com/WDWToday/status/636246669038866432

I did a quick scan of the thread and I didn't see anything on this. But it looks like SWW will be back summer 2016


----------



## yulilin3

SureAsLiz said:


> https://twitter.com/WDWToday/status/636246669038866432
> 
> I did a quick scan of the thread and I didn't see anything on this. But it looks like SWW will be back summer 2016


good find


----------



## soniam

SureAsLiz said:


> https://twitter.com/WDWToday/status/636246669038866432
> 
> I did a quick scan of the thread and I didn't see anything on this. But it looks like SWW will be back summer 2016



Was the WDW website actually updated? I know it has listed SWW 2016 for a while. I can't remember what had already been up.


----------



## slaveone

Hmm maybe I'll do lightweight armor and do the 10k. Wonder if any troopers are going to run it in their kit?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Was the WDW website actually updated? I know it has listed SWW 2016 for a while. I can't remember what had already been up.


no it hasn't been updated, the same Summer 2016


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> no it hasn't been updated, the same Summer 2016



So, we still don't know if SWW is happening next year, right?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> So, we still don't know if SWW is happening next year, right?


If the WDW twitter site said yes and it's on the WDW regular site I'm going to say it's a GO for SWW 2016


----------



## yulilin3

the same misunderstanding about the timeframe happened last year, remember that it said Summer 2015 but ended being the same May/June, I guess for Disney Summer isn't the season but when it gets hot here


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> If the WDW twitter site said yes and it's on the WDW regular site I'm going to say it's a GO for SWW 2016



I didn't realize that was the official WDW Twitter.

Yah!!!!!!!!!



yulilin3 said:


> the same misunderstanding about the timeframe happened last year, remember that it said Summer 2015 but ended being the same May/June, I guess for Disney Summer isn't the season but when it gets hot here



May is summer to me, but I live in Dante's Inferno, aka Texas


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I didn't realize that was the official WDW Twitter.
> 
> Yah!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May is summer to me, but I live in Dante's Inferno, aka Texas


Yes I think they opened the twitter account a month ago. And I agree, we go from winter (ish) into summer very quickly


----------



## SureAsLiz

yulilin3 said:


> Yes I think they opened the twitter account a month ago. And I agree, we go from winter (ish) into summer very quickly



This particular account is only a week old. But it is _an_ official one (not _the _official one), which is why I figured it was newsworthy. Especially since there was some concern about Seasons interfering with SWW


----------



## AThrillingChase

I have been going over things all day in my mind! With the marathon weekend in mid-April, I think I have to switch my usual SWW visit. I usually go opening weekend, but I think since I plan on the race I should push it back to the later dates in June. I was in Disney for the 4th of July and pretty much melted just walking around, let alone standing in one spot forever for the parade and shows and things. This is going to be a rough adjustment!


----------



## drlaurafsu

yulilin3 said:


> Guys Look!!!!!! Excitement level at a 10...no better time for me to get back into Disney runs
> 
> http://disneysportsnews.com/release...ting-toward-walt-disney-world-resort-in-2016/
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...star-wars-half-marathon-event/#comment-139608
> Registration open Sept. 22nd at noon http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/



Been hearing rumors of this for a couple of months...glad to finally see it! And super excited that I am signed up for the Rebel Challenge. Dark Side Challenge and Kessel Run...here I come!!

Seriously considering a solo trip so I don't have to worry about someone to watch DS...he's 9 so he could do the 5k with me but he would need supervision for the 10k and half.

If we weren't doing 2 SWWs, I would definitely bring him with me. He is running with me in DL...but I am doing Princess by myself...maybe this one too.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> Guys Look!!!!!! Excitement level at a 10...no better time for me to get back into Disney runs
> 
> http://disneysportsnews.com/release...ting-toward-walt-disney-world-resort-in-2016/
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...star-wars-half-marathon-event/#comment-139608
> Registration open Sept. 22nd at noon http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/



ok, at the risk of exploring the 'light' side of the force...the optimist in me is wondering if they might just bump back the opening bell for SWW this year to coincide or even start the following weekend of the race.

Hear me out , not totally out of the norm for Disney to switch things up.  the half marathon that was the 1st weekend of Oct for many years flipped to the 1st weekend of Nov this year (which is start of Xmas-MVMCP festivities).  It might be difficult for them to sustain momentum for that long of a period but possibly could eliminate a week or 2 in June to compensate. 

thoughts?


----------



## drlaurafsu

I could see them moving it to first weekend in May (as close to May 4th as possible - almost half the years would have May 4th in it. But can't imagine moving SWW up since the June dates allow kids to get out of school and come. Plus years with late Easter dates will interfere with this date. Already the busiest time of the year, plus flower and garden. SWW would make 3 packed parks.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> I have been going over things all day in my mind! With the marathon weekend in mid-April, I think I have to switch my usual SWW visit. I usually go opening weekend, but I think since I plan on the race I should push it back to the later dates in June. I was in Disney for the 4th of July and pretty much melted just walking around, let alone standing in one spot forever for the parade and shows and things. This is going to be a rough adjustment!



You will be in good company. We will be going the last weekends. We can all chill out at Rebel Hangar together with a nice cold glowy beverage Plus, the fireworks are at night, so it should be a little better then.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> I could see them moving it to first weekend in May (as close to May 4th as possible - almost half the years would have May 4th in it. But can't imagine moving SWW up since the June dates allow kids to get out of school and come. Plus years with late Easter dates will interfere with this date. Already the busiest time of the year, plus flower and garden. SWW would make 3 packed parks.



I hope they don't bump it up. Otherwise, it would be very difficult to go with school. Also, it's nice to have a long period of SW stuff starting off with May the 4th, because they did start the SW CM meals then this year.


----------



## Wendybird55

Thanks for the thread..just came back from Disney and we're already talking about booking SWW. Went first time this year and we're all hooked, especially my son. One question..we did the Ultimate VIP tour this year and loved it and will probably want to do it again next year. We were told when we took the tour this year that we will be on the e-mail list to be one of the first groups to get an e-mail about the tour for the next year. So am I safe to assume I don't have to be constantly checking as to when they start booking for this tour as I will get notice from Disney in plenty of time to book it before it becomes sold out? Thanks


----------



## soniam

Wendybird55 said:


> Thanks for the thread..just came back from Disney and we're already talking about booking SWW. Went first time this year and we're all hooked, especially my son. One question..we did the Ultimate VIP tour this year and loved it and will probably want to do it again next year. We were told when we took the tour this year that we will be on the e-mail list to be one of the first groups to get an e-mail about the tour for the next year. So am I safe to assume I don't have to be constantly checking as to when they start booking for this tour as I will get notice from Disney in plenty of time to book it before it becomes sold out? Thanks



They did notify previous customers for SWW 2015 in April, I think. I don't think you need to worry though. The VIP Tour usually doesn't sell out. The Deluxe Package did though. If you do get advance notice, please consider letting us know on this thread.


----------



## antman

soniam said:


> They did notify previous customers for SWW 2015 in April, I think. I don't think you need to worry though. The VIP Tour usually doesn't sell out. The Deluxe Package did though. If you do get advance notice, please consider letting us know on this thread.



Yes, please please please let us know


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> ok, at the risk of exploring the 'light' side of the force...the optimist in me is wondering if they might just bump back the opening bell for SWW this year to coincide or even start the following weekend of the race.
> 
> Hear me out , not totally out of the norm for Disney to switch things up.  the half marathon that was the 1st weekend of Oct for many years flipped to the 1st weekend of Nov this year (which is start of Xmas-MVMCP festivities).  It might be difficult for them to sustain momentum for that long of a period but possibly could eliminate a week or 2 in June to compensate.
> 
> thoughts?


Actually the Wine and Dine half has been in November for the last 3 years, I believe, because they offered the Tower of Terror 10 Miler in Oct. They discontinued that race because of backstage construction associated with SWLand and TSLand.  
I don't see them eliminating the weekends in June but maybe we can see an extension of SWW , maybe starting in early May?


----------



## yulilin3

shamelessly plug for my blog
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/
I started it last week and still building it. Let me know if you would like to see a specific subject, I will obviously do a couple on SWW later this year and next year
And for all of you who followed my daughter's costume building this year, she has decided on which character she wants to do for next year and it's a bit obscure unless you read the new Darth Vader comics





Meet Aphra...she is also thinking of updating her Sabine to be like Sabine in season 2


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> Actually the Wine and Dine half has been in November for the last 3 years, I believe, because they offered the Tower of Terror 10 Miler in Oct. They discontinued that race because of backstage construction associated with SWLand and TSLand.
> I don't see them eliminating the weekends in June but maybe we can see an extension of SWW , maybe starting in early May?


ok, i am oh so not a runner  & try to avoid the race weekends due to crowds.  work/school schedules have forced us into attending many race weekends (Jan marathon, the Oct race and the upcoming one in Nov this year).  The Oct crowds around Columbus day had gotten so bad we bolted to west coast this year.  Knew we would hit tail-end of jersey week this Nov. but didn't realize we'd be hitting the F&W race, can't win lol

our first trip in early November, have looked at crowd calendars but disagree with them often.  Any thoughts on how the world will be Nov 5 - 12th this year...say compared to busy summer day?


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> ok, i am oh so not a runner  & try to avoid the race weekends due to crowds.  work/school schedules have forced us into attending many race weekends (Jan marathon, the Oct race and the upcoming one in Nov this year).  The Oct crowds around Columbus day had gotten so bad we bolted to west coast this year.  Knew we would hit tail-end of jersey week this Nov. but didn't realize we'd be hitting the F&W race, can't win lol
> 
> our first trip in early November, have looked at crowd calendars but disagree with them often.  Any thoughts on how the world will be Nov 5 - 12th this year...say compared to busy summer day?


I think it's less than summer but still busy. I always tell people that the days of low Disney crowds is over. Many people got used to low crowds but forget to remember about 9/11 and how that affected the parks. That's when all of these offers and celebrations started (year of a million dreams, free dining,etc) to get people to travel, now the crowds have picked back up.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> I think it's less than summer but still busy. I always tell people that the days of low Disney crowds is over. Many people got used to low crowds but forget to remember about 9/11 and how that affected the parks. That's when all of these offers and celebrations started (year of a million dreams, free dining,etc) to get people to travel, now the crowds have picked back up.



thanks, yes the deals & the proliferation of cheap air drew many of us in droves.  what would be an every few years trip became much more doable for those living a few hours away by air.

getting hard to keep up with all the new developments and promotions they are tossing out.


----------



## msmama

My new R2/3PO credit card arrived today!!  

I'll miss Minnie and Mickey, but...Star Wars!!  It's subtle but cute.  I still think the Vader one will be best though!


----------



## bjakmom

yulilin3 said:


> shamelessly plug for my blog
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/
> I started it last week and still building it. Let me know if you would like to see a specific subject, I will obviously do a couple on SWW later this year and next year



Thanks for the link Yulady! Looking forward to keeping up on the progress through your blog.  I have another group of grandkids who will be the perfect age for SW Land and SWW in 4-5 years!


----------



## LoKiHB

keepswimming76 said:


> We'll be at WDW next year during SWW and we are excited to be able to finally check it out! My DH is especially stoked!
> 
> Question: While I realize it is crowded all days during SWW, is there a weekend day that may be a little lighter? What's best or worse? Friday, Saturday or Sunday?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mary




I heard it's a crap shoot.  Fridays are crowded because it's the first day, Saturdays and Sundays are crowded because a lot of local folks come out.  When we went in 2013, we found both Friday and Saturday to be crowded, yet manageable.  If you are really looking to explore and take in the ambiance that is SWW, the crowds won't be too bad.  For us, the longest wait we had either day was about 45 minutes for Darth Vader.  This worked out well as my older son went to the HISTK Playground and the little one napped in the stroller while we waited.  This was also Memorial Day weekend, so I don't know if it was more/less crowded than other weekends.  My advice, plan on what you want to do, and who you want to meet, be ready to change those plans on the fly if you have too, and ENJOY!!!.


----------



## yulilin3

I can't believe I'm saying this, but this is a bit much, right?
http://www.starwars.com/news/the-fo...-fans-invited-to-join-global-event-on-youtube


----------



## LoKiHB

mmafan said:


> if you only have one day VIP is the way to do it.........follow here and you will get your day..we did the vip last year and it was great way to see everything BUT you will not have a chance for character pics but we are trying to get that change for this year because the rides with no lines is great but most of us are not there for the rides on those days..stay tuned



Anyone remember how long after the announcement the Premium Packages sold out?  I'm all over that this year!


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Anyone remember how long after the announcement the Premium Packages sold out?  I'm all over that this year!


After the unofficial announcement on this thread I think it was 2 days.
We announced first and then DPB announced the day after.
Here was the official announcement, by the comments it looks like it did sell out in 2 days, most of the dates
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-premium-packages-during-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## yulilin3

merchandise ticketed event announcement from DPB
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/08/force-friday-merchandise-event-details-released/


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> After the unofficial announcement on this thread I think it was 2 days.
> We announced first and then DPB announced the day after.
> Here was the official announcement, by the comments it looks like it did sell out in 2 days, most of the dates
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-premium-packages-during-star-wars-weekends/




Ha!  Two Days???  With this thread, that's as good as a year's notice!  

So let's see, it gets announced about a month before... That means it'll be here at least 2-3 days before that.  I read this every day... Yeah, that's happening.  Thanks Yuli!


----------



## LoKiHB

Can anyone help this poor guy?


----------



## DekrRini

Wow. It reminds me of New Year's 2000 where you could watch New Year's roll in for hours from all over the world. And this is for an extremely popular movie franchise. What will they do with the next movie? Hard to top this, isn't it?


----------



## HCinKC

DH works in marketing and just forwarded this article from a popular trade magazine.

http://www.adweek.com/news/advertis...fully-real-moments-being-star-wars-fan-166539


----------



## AThrillingChase

Can I just say, that I looked at the star wars merch for the Target event, and was disappointed. Nothing really jumped at me, and when I clicked the "womens" tab under clothing, they had ONE shirt. One. For men I think they had 79 items. Now, I know I can buy mens size small and all of that. Trust me I looked through. But really, a special event and you have one womens fit item? Psht.


----------



## soniam

Has anyone been watching the Droid Tales on Disney XD? It's really hilarious. It's a Lego Star Wars cartoon. It kind of reminds me of Phineas and Ferb a bit.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> shamelessly plug for my blog
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/
> I started it last week and still building it. Let me know if you would like to see a specific subject, I will obviously do a couple on SWW later this year and next year
> And for all of you who followed my daughter's costume building this year, she has decided on which character she wants to do for next year and it's a bit obscure unless you read the new Darth Vader comics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Aphra...she is also thinking of updating her Sabine to be like Sabine in season 2



Stephanie will look so cool as that character. She will look so grown up too


----------



## RunnerMommyof4

So glad I found this thread! Hubby made me attend Comic Con for his Star Wars fix and while there I said then the kids and I finally get a trip to WDW. He agreed and I prayed that the weekend we go would/will turn out to be SWW. He apparently knew enough that he checked into the dates as well and told our TA he wants to be at DHS on those dates. I am keeping my fingers crossed! Now to learn everything we need to know about SWW before we get there!


----------



## Golden Rose

yulilin3 said:


> shamelessly plug for my blog
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/
> I started it last week and still building it. Let me know if you would like to see a specific subject, I will obviously do a couple on SWW later this year and next year
> And for all of you who followed my daughter's costume building this year, she has decided on which character she wants to do for next year
> 
> [ photo removed ]
> 
> ...she is also thinking of updating her Sabine to be like Sabine in season 2



Can I just say that I really, really hope she updates her Sabine costume and that y'all are there when we plan to be there?  My 4 year old daughter saw the picture of her you posted, and was convinced that she was the real Sabine, and has been asking if we get to see her when we go next year.  (For some reason, she liked Steph as Sabine better than the cast member photo we saw.)   Your daughter is so lovely and so talented with her costuming!


----------



## xApril

I have a friend that's really into running (I've just recently started a few months ago) and she wants me to do the half marathon with her, so I've begun training. 33 weeks to go!

I think the toy unboxing is a little extreme, but meh. I'll just be going in person to see the new stuff at Target.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Can I just say, that I looked at the star wars merch for the Target event, and was disappointed. Nothing really jumped at me, and when I clicked the "womens" tab under clothing, they had ONE shirt. One. For men I think they had 79 items. Now, I know I can buy mens size small and all of that. Trust me I looked through. But really, a special event and you have one womens fit item? Psht.


Yeah not cool on the women's shirt merchandise. I'm hoping Her Universe has something for us down the road.



RunnerMommyof4 said:


> So glad I found this thread! Hubby made me attend Comic Con for his Star Wars fix and while there I said then the kids and I finally get a trip to WDW. He agreed and I prayed that the weekend we go would/will turn out to be SWW. He apparently knew enough that he checked into the dates as well and told our TA he wants to be at DHS on those dates. I am keeping my fingers crossed! Now to learn everything we need to know about SWW before we get there!


Welcome aboard, make sure tor ead the first page and the reports from people who went this year. Any questions that you might have please ask


Golden Rose said:


> Can I just say that I really, really hope she updates her Sabine costume and that y'all are there when we plan to be there?  My 4 year old daughter saw the picture of her you posted, and was convinced that she was the real Sabine, and has been asking if we get to see her when we go next year.  (For some reason, she liked Steph as Sabine better than the cast member photo we saw.)   Your daughter is so lovely and so talented with her costuming!


Oh, that's sweet. I'll let her know. She is definitely considering updating her Sabine. She's in High School now so she has a larger load of work (she's also in the I.B. Program so more work on top of that) but she's planning on taking her Thanksgiving break, Winter break and Spring break to build the costumes.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I have a friend that's really into running (I've just recently started a few months ago) and she wants me to do the half marathon with her, so I've begun training. 33 weeks to go!
> 
> I think the toy unboxing is a little extreme, but meh. I'll just be going in person to see the new stuff at Target.


Yay, make sure to register as soon as it opens up (AP early registration hasn't been announced yet but it should be 2 weeks before regular) this race is sure to sell out in minutes


----------



## mmafan

soniam said:


> Has anyone been watching the Droid Tales on Disney XD? It's really hilarious. It's a Lego Star Wars cartoon. It kind of reminds me of Phineas and Ferb a bit.


we do...it is funny


----------



## HCinKC

AThrillingChase said:


> Can I just say, that I looked at the star wars merch for the Target event, and was disappointed. Nothing really jumped at me, and when I clicked the "womens" tab under clothing, they had ONE shirt. One. For men I think they had 79 items. Now, I know I can buy mens size small and all of that. Trust me I looked through. But really, a special event and you have one womens fit item? Psht.


ODS is pretty jazzed about the lightsaber kits. There were a couple of other action figures and vehicles that he'd like, too. I wouldn't say anything is special except in regards to being from the new movie. I mean, otherwise, it seems like standard licensed toys. I didn't look through any of the shirts. I just assumed it was what is already out. I generally prefer the boxy men's cut, but it absurd they don't have more women's shirts, especially given Target's recent move to do away with "boys" and "girls" labels, opting for "kids" instead.

All of that said, it is really a bummer that these events happen at midnight on a school night. I am sure some kids will be there, but it is a shame most won't be when they are the ones who would really love the games and activities.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got  a call from Guest Relations concerning my email about SWW (I didn't leave a phone number on the email so I guess they have me on file  )
Basically she doesn't have an answer on if SWW is happening or not. She knows it's up on the site and she said that if they were to cancel the event we should hear an announcement sooner rather than later...no real answer there.
She did talk a bit about Launch Bay, she says it'll be a combination of Rebel Hangar and character interactions with some SW props and videos. No more on that
She doesn't have any details on Season of the Force either
She apologized for not havinh more info but she did say that we will start to feel a bigger SW presence in the park all together


----------



## drlaurafsu

Just got the same call. Basically the same info. She did seem to think SW merch in Launch Bay as well...which given its Disney make sense. Plus with the onslaught of new merch...they just can't shove any more in Star Tours.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Just got the same call. Basically the same info. She did seem to think SW merch in Launch Bay as well...which given its Disney make sense. Plus with the onslaught of new merch...they just can't shove any more in Star Tours.


the merchandise will probably be set up where the old Art of Animation store was


----------



## SFAMILY4

yulilin3 said:


> Just got  a call from Guest Relations concerning my email about SWW (I didn't leave a phone number on the email so I guess they have me on file  )
> Basically she doesn't have an answer on if SWW is happening or not. She knows it's up on the site and she said that if they were to cancel the event we should hear an announcement sooner rather than later...no real answer there.
> She did talk a bit about Launch Bay, she says it'll be a combination of Rebel Hangar and character interactions with some SW props and videos. No more on that
> She doesn't have any details on Season of the Force either
> She apologized for not havinh more info but she did say that we will start to feel a bigger SW presence in the park all together


Sounds like they aren't ruling out completely canceling SWW either. Bummer having to wait to hear....


----------



## yulilin3

SFAMILY4 said:


> Sounds like they aren't ruling out completely canceling SWW either. Bummer having to wait to hear....


yeah. Nothing says SWW like constantly waiting


----------



## marsh0013

Oh boy oh boy, how did I miss the start of this thread?  We skipped SWW this year because we went to Disneyland instead.  And got engaged there and are now planning our Disneyworld wedding.  The wedding will be October 2016, but of course we will need to go for a planning session which we will schedule to coincide with SWW in May or June!  I've already got the search going in RCI for check in anytime from May 13 to June 3, we will catch part of 2 weekends, planning to arrive on a Friday and depart the following Sunday.  Cannot wait!  But I know it's going to be a lot of waiting!

Edit:  Guess I should have read more before posting...a possibility of no SWW?  Oh boy, then we wouldn't want to go for our trip so late into the summer.  Hmm, guess we will have to wait and see if anything is announced.  Sheesh.  I will not be mentioning this to my fiance just yet, it may break his heart, and since it's not for sure, I'd rather not do that to him.


----------



## momof2halls

I see a few of you got calls from Disney!  Disney just called me too! She said she was following up on my email about SWW. She said that she is also a Star Wars fan and is looking forward the next years events. She said Disney understands that a lot of planning go into vactioning at Disney and she would expect for them to let us know about any changes to the regular SWW schedule. She said at this time she doesnt have any information about 2016 SWW. She said to watch the Disney Parks Blog for announcements. She said normally dates are released in Mid December. She states they expect The Force Awakens to be a huge hit and they are excited because it is the first film made since it was acquired by Disney.  She stated she cant imagine any changes would be made to SWW and she doubts it is any less than it has been before. She said at this point there are no dates for Season of the Force but she expects it to be in addition to SWW.


----------



## Reizo

Wow! So first because I'm just now getting to this thread, amazing news about the addition of the East Coast SW marathon!
Like... that's exciting! But a bummer that there's speculation SWW won't happen or major changes....

Heres hoping no changes with that since SWW was beginning to become our yearly outing having gone 3 years now for us.
Either way, all the SW news is exciting


----------



## Dittz

I was just coming on to say that I got a phone call from Disney in regards to SWW, but it seems I'm not the only one. Well I will say it is awesome customer service that they are personally calling and not just sending emails.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

maybe I should answer my phone instead of screening calls..lol
will a 407 or 800 show up on caller id?


----------



## LATJLP

39CINDERELLA said:


> maybe I should answer my phone instead of screening calls..lol
> will a 407 or 800 show up on caller id?



I missed the call too.....mine was from 407-560-7315.  Guess I won't bother calling back tomorrow if ya'll got the same answer.....no answer.


----------



## soniam

momof2halls said:


> I see a few of you got calls from Disney!  Disney just called me too! She said she was following up on my email about SWW. She said that she is also a Star Wars fan and is looking forward the next years events. She said Disney understands that a lot of planning go into vactioning at Disney and she would expect for them to let us know about any changes to the regular SWW schedule. She said at this time she doesnt have any information about 2016 SWW. She said to watch the Disney Parks Blog for announcements. She said normally dates are released in Mid December. She states they expect The Force Awakens to be a huge hit and they are excited because it is the first film made since it was acquired by Disney.  She stated she cant imagine any changes would be made to SWW and she doubts it is any less than it has been before. She said at this point there are no dates for Season of the Force but she expects it to be in addition to SWW.



I think we got the same caller. I was wondering if she winged it or had a spiel. Spiel it is I appreciate the call, but it was kind of a waste of time. I think in this case, since they couldn't do anything or know anything, I would have preferred an email. I wonder if she talked to you or me first. She told me SWW dates are usually announced in January or February. I corrected her that for SWW 2015 it was early December. I noticed she told you December. It seems we know more than them, as usual, but not as much as we would like in this case More waiting I guess


----------



## momof2halls

LATJLP said:


> I missed the call too.....mine was from 407-560-7315.  Guess I won't bother calling back tomorrow if ya'll got the same answer.....no answer.


Yes, thats the number that called me.


----------



## momof2halls

soniam said:


> I think we got the same caller. I was wondering if she winged it or had a spiel. Spiel it is I appreciate the call, but it was kind of a waste of time. I think in this case, since they couldn't do anything or know anything, I would have preferred an email. I wonder if she talked to you or me first. She told me SWW dates are usually announced in January or February. I corrected her that for SWW 2015 it was early December. I noticed she told you December. It seems we know more than them, as usual, but not as much as we would like in this case More waiting I guess


I didnt have to correct her about the release dates. I received my call at 406pm central time.  My call only lasted 4 minutes but she talked the entire 4 minutes!


----------



## soniam

momof2halls said:


> I didnt have to correct her about the release dates. I received my call at 406pm central time.  My call only lasted 4 minutes but she talked the entire 4 minutes!



She called me at 1:32pm CST. Mine last 4 minutes too


----------



## Buddyex

maybe Season of The Force will cover the entire 6 weeks of Star Wars Weekends and they'll save their guests and special events for the weekends as per usual? with increased character presence and Darth's Mall open during the weekdays? Its going to be a huge year for Star Wars, I can't see them scaling back from this years events.


----------



## yulilin3

Buddyex said:


> maybe Season of The Force will cover the entire 6 weeks of Star Wars Weekends and they'll save their guests and special events for the weekends as per usual? with increased character presence and Darth's Mall open during the weekdays? Its going to be a huge year for Star Wars, I can't see them scaling back from this years events.


This is a possibility, change the name "Star Wars Weekends" because it'll be an all week thing like Frozen Summer Fun...but they did say that Season of the Force will have fireworks on the weekends so I don't know.
My call was from a different 407 number and lasted almost 7 minutes but it's because I kept interrupting her to ask her questions, she was very chatty and a fast talker


----------



## drlaurafsu

Sounds like we all talked to the same woman  I know it was a non answer but I appreciate the call. It seems unlikely they would do less Star Wars with the movie coming out. Maybe this year's 24 hr event will be Star Wars themed...which would mov it beyond just HS and into MK. Maybe they could have both parks open 24 hrs. How awesome would that be! Wishful thinking I know but still it would be so fun.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

since I did not answer the call I got this today

Dear Lori,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World Resort.

The past couple of weeks have brought lots of exciting news about
upcoming Star Wars themed additions to both Disneyland and the Walt
Disney World Resort.  I hope you are as thrilled as I am about plans to
bring more of the Star Wars galaxy to our Theme Parks with new 14-acre
lands at Disneyland and Dsiney's Hollywood Studios.  But we Star Wars
fans wont have to wait to experience more of the Force! Over the next
few months Star Wars Launch Bay, Season of the Force and a brand new
adventure on Star Tours: The Adventures Continue will arrive at
Disnelyand and Disney's Hollywood Studios. And of course we are all
looking forward to the opening day of Star Wars: The Force Awakens!

Unfortunately, we do not have any information at this time regarding
Star Wars Weekends.  I would encourage you to keep a close eye on the
official DisneyParks blog which is the best resource for news about both
Disneyland and the Walt Disney World Resort.

Lori, I hope this information is useful in planning your upcoming visit.
If you have any additional questions, please feel free to contact me at
407-827-5395.  I am available Wednesday through Friday, 9 a.m. - 4 p.m.

Kindest regards,


Alison Lovell
Guest Experience Services
Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## yulilin3

@39CINDERELLA thanks for that. It does look like they had a spiel ready to go. I really hope that the public's interest in SWW will make them announce earlier rather than later.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Just got  a call from Guest Relations concerning my email about SWW (I didn't leave a phone number on the email so I guess they have me on file  )
> Basically she doesn't have an answer on if SWW is happening or not. She knows it's up on the site and she said that if they were to cancel the event we should hear an announcement sooner rather than later...no real answer there.
> She did talk a bit about Launch Bay, she says it'll be a combination of Rebel Hangar and character interactions with some SW props and videos. No more on that
> She doesn't have any details on Season of the Force either
> She apologized for not havinh more info but she did say that we will start to feel a bigger SW presence in the park all together


I received a call that I missed, and then this email... 

"Thank you for contacting us regarding the Walt Disney World Resort.

As a fellow Star Wars fan, I share  your excitement with the recent 
annoucments regarding the addition of a Star Wars themed land at 
Disney's Hollywood Studios, as well as plans to increase the presence of
the Star Wars Universe throughout our Theme Parks. Over the next few 
months Star Wars Launch Bay, Season of the Force and a brand new 
adventure on Star Tours: The Adventures Continue will arrive at 
Disnelyand and Disney's Hollywood Studios. Just this week, RunDisney 
announced that in April the Walt Disney World Resort will host its Star 
Wars: The Dark Side Half Marathon, 10K and 5K weekend.  And of course we
are all looking forward to the opening day of Star Wars: The Force 
Awakens!

At this time, I do not have any information regarding Star Wars 
Weekends.  While we did announce "Season of the Force" for both 
Disneyland and the Walt Disney World Resort there have been no 
announcements of any kind regarding Star Wars Weekends.  Please keep an 
eye on the official DisneyParks Blog for breaking news regarding the 
Walt Disney World Resort.

Carolyn,  I hope this information is useful in planning your upcoming 
visit to the Walt Disney World Resort.  If you have any questions, or if
I can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me
at 407-827-5395.  I am available Wednesday through Friday between the 
hours of 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. EST."


----------



## yulilin3

If you guys want to start your Force Awakens shopping early, WalMart has some merchandise out already, thanks to @pookadoo77  for the find
















I'm headed there after I'm done babysitting, hoping the have the same selection


----------



## Cluelyss

So glad I found you guys! I was on a (non-Disney) vacation during D23 weekend, with no tv or wifi (the horror!!!!) so am still trying to catch up on everything....was so happy to find the thread up and running already!!

While it does not appear that SWW2016 (assuming it happens) is in the cards for us, I plan to live vicariously through all of you this year! And maybe I can even offer some tips to the newbies from our experience last year.

Hoping that Launch Bay is at least open for our December trip so we can get our SW fix


----------



## yulilin3

more information was provided about the merchandise event next Friday, it looks like there will be exclusive magic bands, vinylmations, pins and toys
And they added a pic of the messenger bag you would get for your ticket


----------



## yulilin3

So I just got back from Wal Mart and found 2 awesome Force Awaken shirts and was so excited, then when I went to check out they didn't let me buy them. They told me they were recalled because it was a mistake they were out


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> So I just got back from Wal Mart and found 2 awesome Force Awaken shirts and was so excited, then when I went to check out they didn't let me buy them. They told me they were recalled because it was a mistake they were out



I like that BB8 shirt. Bummer you couldn't buy it


----------



## Dittz

Not force awakens specific but we got the following shirts for our son for back to school. (Actually gramma bought 3of them). 3 from Walmart and 1 from old navy.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> more information was provided about the merchandise event next Friday, it looks like there will be exclusive magic bands, vinylmations, pins and toys
> And they added a pic of the messenger bag you would get for your ticket



Which merchandise event is this?  I'm a bit out of the loop.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which merchandise event is this?  I'm a bit out of the loop.



Force Friday on 9/4. They are charging $50, and I think it's at DTD. It gives you first access to the new Force Awakens merchandise. Toys R Us, Target, and I think Walmart are also doing special events Friday for it. I like the bag. I hope they make something like that available for purchase. It might work for a purse, which I am still trying to find


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which merchandise event is this?  I'm a bit out of the loop.





soniam said:


> Force Friday on 9/4. They are charging $50, and I think it's at DTD. It gives you first access to the new Force Awakens merchandise. Toys R Us, Target, and I think Walmart are also doing special events Friday for it. I like the bag. I hope they make something like that available for purchase. It might work for a purse, which I am still trying to find


What @Sonia said  Here's the link http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/08/force-friday-merchandise-event-details-released/
I think the fastest seller here is going to be the magic bands


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> Force Friday on 9/4. They are charging $50, and I think it's at DTD. It gives you first access to the new Force Awakens merchandise. Toys R Us, Target, and I think Walmart are also doing special events Friday for it. I like the bag. I hope they make something like that available for purchase. It might work for a purse, which I am still trying to find



My dh is 501st and he's trooping at one of the stores! He's pretty excited about it.


----------



## HCinKC

Well, even though it was a non-answer, you have to credit Disney CS...albeit a bit creepy they can call us without a phone number which has happened to me before, too.  I would be utterly shocked if they ended SWW 1) as the franchise is essentially relaunching and 2) before the new land is up and running. That would make zero sense from a business stand point. I do wonder more about what will happen once the land opens though. Of course, half of us will have died from old age by then, so who knows. 

I was about to run out the door to Walmart right now to get ODS a BB8 water cup. That stinks they didn't let you buy it! I may or may not have made a real stink had that happened to me. Let the SW fan win...


----------



## williamscm3

So what do you think the chances are of them releasing the force awakens Halloween costumes this year? My son would most definitely want a Kylo Ren costume...


----------



## msmama

My local Disney store is having an event before store opening on Saturday for force Friday (But I guess Saturday since its for kids, lol). My target is also having something Saturday at 11.


----------



## mmafan

williamscm3 said:


> So what do you think the chances are of them releasing the force awakens Halloween costumes this year? My son would most definitely want a Kylo Ren costume...


I would think they would have them already since Halloween is like 60 days away.......but you never know


----------



## williamscm3

mmafan said:


> I would think they would have them already since Halloween is like 60 days away.......but you never know


It's probably a long shot...but I'm hoping they release something else Star Wars related on the Disney website. With marketing for Star Wars in overdrive right now only having Vader and Leia as options seems kinda weak to me. I got something from Chase a few weeks ago talking about Halloween costumes on the Disney store being released in September...let's hope we get a nice surprise!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> What @Sonia said  Here's the link http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/08/force-friday-merchandise-event-details-released/
> I think the fastest seller here is going to be the magic bands



Are there pictures or descriptions anywhere of the magic bands? The only SW one that I could find now is Luke.

By the way, if you already buy too many things from the Disney Store, DON'T download the parks shopping app. I had heard about it but thought it was just an app for the Disney Store. Unfortunately no. I now need an emoji of money flying away like from Monopoly. It's an app showing merch available at stores at WDW, that's not usually available from the Disney Store, even online. My bank account didn't need that at all. My Disney Visa card will be very happy though and probably rack up a bunch more reward points It's looking like another Disney xmas here. Yes, that's what I am doing, buying xmas presents


----------



## soniam

williamscm3 said:


> It's probably a long shot...but I'm hoping they release something else Star Wars related on the Disney website. With marketing for Star Wars in overdrive right now only having Vader and Leia as options seems kinda weak to me. I got something from Chase a few weeks ago talking about Halloween costumes on the Disney store being released in September...let's hope we get a nice surprise!



I have found more from Party City (local and online) and Costumes Express (online), but nothing from the new movie. They did have some Rebels costumes though, including the Inquisitor I think.


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> Are there pictures or descriptions anywhere of the magic bands? The only SW one that I could find now is Luke.


@ethanwa has posted some info on his MagicBandcollectors.com site. The MBs won't be exclusive to the event and will continue to be sold beyond that event date:
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/force-friday-event-at-downtown-disney-will-reveal-new-magicbands/


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

msmama said:


> My local Disney store is having an event before store opening on Saturday for force Friday (But I guess Saturday since its for kids, lol). My target is also having something Saturday at 11.


I am so glad you mentioned that. We have a Disney store by us and I didn't even think of it. A big DUH moment for me. I am going to check it out. Thanks


----------



## Skywise

Anybody else getting the Disney Infinity 3.0 stuff tomorrow?  (Yes I preordered last week...  I figured I was going to get it eventually so might as well get the bonus token!   )


----------



## soniam

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> I am so glad you mentioned that. We have a Disney store by us and I didn't even think of it. A big DUH moment for me. I am going to check it out. Thanks



If you have a Disney Visa, they are doing a party at some of the Disney Stores on 9/5. I got an email invite. I think you have to RSVP to attend.


----------



## Dittz

Skywise said:


> Anybody else getting the Disney Infinity 3.0 stuff tomorrow?  (Yes I preordered last week...  I figured I was going to get it eventually so might as well get the bonus token!   )



I have it pre ordered for my son, but he won't be getting it until his birthday in October.  He knows he is getting it as he got the last 2 versions both as birthday gifts.  Last year it was wrapped and waiting on the table for him to walk in the door from our trip to WDW, as we had spent his entire birthday driving home.  It was really hard to keep him from buying himself the game while we were in WDW, as he had saved more than enough birthday, Christmas and allowance money to spend. 

I have offered for him to come with me when I go to get it and he can purchase some more of the characters for himself with his allowance money.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Dittz said:


> I have it pre ordered for my son, but he won't be getting it until his birthday in October.  He knows he is getting it as he got the last 2 versions both as birthday gifts.  Last year it was wrapped and waiting on the table for him to walk in the door from our trip to WDW, as we had spent his entire birthday driving home.  It was really hard to keep him from buying himself the game while we were in WDW, as he had saved more than enough birthday, Christmas and allowance money to spend.
> 
> I have offered for him to come with me when I go to get it and he can purchase some more of the characters for himself with his allowance money.



Same here...DS is get for his birthday in Oct. hopefully he will get some of the extra characters as I ordered the disk sets and the Luke/Leia set and the game.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I was at Target today and I decided to look around for any early merchandise.  I didn't see any, and the only SW section in the toy section was some clearanced Rebels items.  Must be making space...


----------



## jennab113

I desperately need a Sphero BB-8, but I think that's going to be hard to find. I would go to Target for a midnight Force Friday thing, but Chuck Wendig is doing a talk and signing for Aftermath at my local B&N, so I am definitely going to that. I must find BB-8, though!


----------



## julluvsdisney

yulilin3 said:


> Just got  a call from Guest Relations concerning my email about SWW (I didn't leave a phone number on the email so I guess they have me on file  )
> Basically she doesn't have an answer on if SWW is happening or not. She knows it's up on the site and she said that if they were to cancel the event we should hear an announcement sooner rather than later...no real answer there.
> She did talk a bit about Launch Bay, she says it'll be a combination of Rebel Hangar and character interactions with some SW props and videos. No more on that
> She doesn't have any details on Season of the Force either
> She apologized for not havinh more info but she did say that we will start to feel a bigger SW presence in the park all together




I had a similar phone call yesterday! but My CM made it sound more than likely it will be happening. She didnt say for sure but she felt since this is such a popular event that Disney would more than likely stick with it as it has been.  I think once the Star wars land is built we may see the end to SWW but after my phone call I am fairly confident we will see a few more SWW until then!  I hope I'm right!


----------



## soniam

jennab113 said:


> I desperately need a Sphero BB-8, but I think that's going to be hard to find. I would go to Target for a midnight Force Friday thing, but Chuck Wendig is doing a talk and signing for Aftermath at my local B&N, so I am definitely going to that. I must find BB-8, though!



I think Sphero will come out with BB-8 later. I don't know if it's going to be released on Force Friday. I am on their mailing list, but they haven't said anything about BB-8 yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I think Sphero will come out with BB-8 later. I don't know if it's going to be released on Force Friday. I am on their mailing list, but they haven't said anything about BB-8 yet.



I'm on the mailing list too!

Though I'd still rather have a real life size Chopper.

I wasn't going to go to a merchandise event but now I feel like I should.  Is there a list online of all the merchandise that will be released?


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm on the mailing list too!
> 
> Though I'd still rather have a real life size Chopper.
> 
> I wasn't going to go to a merchandise event but now I feel like I should.  Is there a list online of all the merchandise that will be released?



I couldn't find anything. I think most of it will be available later, except for the limited stuff they sell at WDW. I don't think this is quite like the normal merch events. It's really just a normal marketing toy release but with a lot of media attention, since it's Star Wars.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I couldn't find anything. I think most of it will be available later, except for the limited stuff they sell at WDW. I don't think this is quite like the normal merch events. It's really just a normal marketing toy release but with a lot of media attention, since it's Star Wars.



I'll be missing that WDW merchandise event by about a week


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be missing that WDW merchandise event by about a week



I got the impression that they weren't selling much LE stuff, maybe none, so I don't think you are missing too much. The magic bands are going to be regular release and probably most of the toys too.


----------



## jennab113

soniam said:


> I think Sphero will come out with BB-8 later. I don't know if it's going to be released on Force Friday. I am on their mailing list, but they haven't said anything about BB-8 yet.


Well, this picture has been circulating on Twitter with a SRP of $149. I assume it's coming out 9/4 or it wouldn't be starting to surface. We'll see Friday, I guess.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I just posted this on the running board, but thought you guys would appreciate it too. I just woke up from a nightmare that I thought the dark side challenge race registration began at 2pm and I missed it by an hour and it was totally sold out. 

This has become my life.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I desperately need a Sphero BB-8, but I think that's going to be hard to find. I would go to Target for a midnight Force Friday thing, but Chuck Wendig is doing a talk and signing for Aftermath at my local B&N, so I am definitely going to that. I must find BB-8, though!


By the looks of it it will be only at Best buy



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm on the mailing list too!
> 
> Though I'd still rather have a real life size Chopper.
> 
> I wasn't going to go to a merchandise event but now I feel like I should.  Is there a list online of all the merchandise that will be released?


The unboxing live event on youtube will start Thursday morning. This blog has leaked some images http://www.theforceawakensblog.com/


jennab113 said:


> Well, this picture has been circulating on Twitter with a SRP of $149. I assume it's coming out 9/4 or it wouldn't be starting to surface. We'll see Friday, I guess. View attachment 120534


@The Sunrise Student  posted the same pic on her fb page



AThrillingChase said:


> I just posted this on the running board, but thought you guys would appreciate it too. I just woke up from a nightmare that I thought the dark side challenge race registration began at 2pm and I missed it by an hour and it was totally sold out.
> 
> This has become my life.


Those are the worst nightmares. Or that you registered but overslept the morning of the race


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I think the disaster that the Frozen toy distribution turned out being taught Disney a lesson, but this all seems to be a bit overboard, IMHO.  I hope that Disney doesn't make Star Wars into New Star Wars only and retains the classic characters and feel.  Sorry, I'm still bitter about the JTA changes and starting to view anything Star Wars related with a cynical eye.


----------



## budamacdvcr

Just found this thread and thanks for sharing all the great information. We are planning on going first weekend in June for DS's HS graduation trip. Getting ready for Force Friday this week - ours looks extended as our local Target is not opening at Midnight.


----------



## jennab113

yulilin3 said:


> By the looks of it it will be only at Best buy


Ah, thanks. That's actually a bit disappointing. Best Buy doesn't open until 10. I was planning on hitting up Target when they open at 8 and then being at DragonCon for a 10 am panel. Maybe they will open at midnight or at least early on Friday.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> I think the disaster that the Frozen toy distribution turned out being taught Disney a lesson, but this all seems to be a bit overboard, IMHO.  I hope that Disney doesn't make Star Wars into New Star Wars only and retains the classic characters and feel.  Sorry, I'm still bitter about the JTA changes and starting to view anything Star Wars related with a cynical eye.


I still remember the drought of SW merchandise in years past and must admit that we love EVERY BIT of what Disney has done so far with the franchise!


----------



## soniam

jennab113 said:


> Well, this picture has been circulating on Twitter with a SRP of $149. I assume it's coming out 9/4 or it wouldn't be starting to surface. We'll see Friday, I guess. View attachment 120534



Must have! I wonder if I can get one for DS without having to wait at the stores next weekend. Hopefully, they will have made enough to have some availability beyond that through Xmas. DS would die to have one, not to mention that DH and I really want to play with one.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> By the looks of it it will be only at Best buy



So, do we think the Sphero BB-8 will be released at Best Buy on 9/4 when the stores open? I might have to work from home next Friday. There's a Best Buy right by my house. I hope people aren't camping out I really don't want to have to do that right now. It's been hot (duh, summer in Texas), and I messed up my back over a week ago. What we do for our children


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I think the disaster that the Frozen toy distribution turned out being taught Disney a lesson, but this all seems to be a bit overboard, IMHO.  I hope that Disney doesn't make Star Wars into New Star Wars only and retains the classic characters and feel.  Sorry, I'm still bitter about the JTA changes and starting to view anything Star Wars related with a cynical eye.


It's hard not to see things with a cynical eye, I completely understand.


----------



## HCinKC

I finally joined the rest of the population and got a smart phone...mainly because I had no choice. My carrier's upgraded towers won't support my old phone in another couple of months lol. Don't worry, I donated it to the Zack Morris Foundation for Antique Mobile Phones.  I can't decide what case to get. My nerd heart is torn between SW and Doctor Who. I also considered GoT, LOTR, and DC, but I think I've ruled those out. Ah, first world problems...


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> Ah, thanks. That's actually a bit disappointing. Best Buy doesn't open until 10. I was planning on hitting up Target when they open at 8 and then being at DragonCon for a 10 am panel. Maybe they will open at midnight or at least early on Friday.


@The Sunrise Student is also going to Dragon Con



soniam said:


> Must have! I wonder if I can get one for DS without having to wait at the stores next weekend. Hopefully, they will have made enough to have some availability beyond that through Xmas. DS would die to have one, not to mention that DH and I really want to play with one.


Yeah no word if it'll be available on Friday


----------



## antman

HCinKC said:


> I finally joined the rest of the population and got a smart phone...mainly because I had no choice. My carrier's upgraded towers won't support my old phone in another couple of months lol. Don't worry, I donated it to the Zack Morris Foundation for Antique Mobile Phones.  I can't decide what case to get. My nerd heart is torn between SW and Doctor Who. I also considered GoT, LOTR, and DC, but I think I've ruled those out. Ah, first world problems...



you ruled out GoT but winter is coming


----------



## TigerTown

Yay, I finally get to join this thread from the beginning! My daughter and I attended the last weekend this year and had an absolute blast! Can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Disney audition calendar just updated to include this:

Male and Female Actors for a new STAR WARS Show
*For: *Walt Disney World 
*Audition City: *Orlando, FL 
*Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility 
*Looking For: *Actors Wednesday, September 30, 2015 
10:00 AM 
Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Disney Parks and Talent Casting is seeking Actors for 2 roles in the reimagined Jedi Training Academy to be performed at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ at the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort near Orlando, FL. 

Performers employed by the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort are covered under the terms and conditions of a collective bargaining agreement with Actors' Equity Association.

*Seeking:* 
Male or Female Actors- Actors with strong delivery and timing and ability to interact and connect with guests. Athletic build, good physical shape, moves well, sword work a plus. 

*Location:* 
Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility 
3271 Sherberth Rd. 
Kissimmee, FL 34747 

View Map 

Sign-in: 9:00 AM - 10:00 AM 

*Requirements:*

Must be at least 18 years of age
Please provide a current headshot and resume.
Please wear nonrestrictive clothing.
Side will be provided.
Callbacks will be held later that week in Orlando, FL.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I still remember the drought of SW merchandise in years past and must admit that we love EVERY BIT of what Disney has done so far with the franchise!



Sorry, I don't mean that amount of merchandise available.  What I'm referring to is charging people to buy merchandise and also doing this full-court press media blitz for merchandise that is likely to be widely available for months to come.  I feel like there is a bit of taking advantage of the Star Wars fan base and whipping up hysteria for mass-produced items that probably won't have issues with availability.  I refuse to shop on September 4th, though I'm sure that I'll appreciate having a nice selection of Star Wars merchandise available as we move closer to Christmas.


----------



## HCinKC

jtowntoflorida said:


> Sorry, I don't mean that amount of merchandise available.  What I'm referring to is charging people to buy merchandise and also doing this full-court press media blitz for merchandise that is likely to be widely available for months to come.  I feel like there is a bit of taking advantage of the Star Wars fan base and whipping up hysteria for mass-produced items that probably won't have issues with availability.  I refuse to shop on September 4th, though I'm sure that I'll appreciate having a nice selection of Star Wars merchandise available as we move closer to Christmas.


There was a similar story on NPR this morning talking about the movie industry. They used SW as the opening example in the story, that they have released all of these teasers trailers but not an official theatrical trailer.,  and the fans are going crazy watching them over and over. Then the story went on about how trailers are used in general to create buzz and their popularity, etc. not totally related, but it feels similar. They are doing their very best to hype the bajeezles out of this thing from every angle.

I'm still undecided about Friday, but I will probably take my son to the Target activities on Saturday. I wouldn't go to a paid event, but I know my son enjoys the activities, even if it is coloring a poster or something simple. Plus, I am sure some of these places will have 501st and/or RL folks there which is fun, too. I am with you though. I doubt I'll buy anything, and have no worries of things selling out. Although, Target does have a coupon for their event, so I may think about it.


----------



## yulilin3

Is it sad that I'm going to Target for the release just to experience the craziness?!?! (no need to answer ) 
I just want to get a couple of shirts and maybe a BB 8 toy of some sort but I just want to experience the buzz.

I for one have steered clear of any spoilers from the movie, I've only seen the 2 teasers that they have put out but don't want to see anything else


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

We want to experience the buzz too!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> Sorry, I don't mean that amount of merchandise available.  What I'm referring to is charging people to buy merchandise and also doing this full-court press media blitz for merchandise that is likely to be widely available for months to come.  I feel like there is a bit of taking advantage of the Star Wars fan base and whipping up hysteria for mass-produced items that probably won't have issues with availability.  I refuse to shop on September 4th, though I'm sure that I'll appreciate having a nice selection of Star Wars merchandise available as we move closer to Christmas.


Agree about charging for a shopping event IF items offered widely beyond the event.

I would expect them -- any company -- to MARKET THE HECK out of this film. They'd be insane not to!! Teaser trailers, merchandise, etc -- all makes sense to me.


----------



## yulilin3

My daughter was telling me I should Periscope from Target


----------



## msmama

I plan to hit Target for the Saturday event. But target is one of my favorite places in the world (though well behind WDW). 

I have to check the fine print on the target coupons. Does anyone know if they will work on Disney infinity 3.0 or SW food (saw chewy Campbell's soup in the flyer). I still want to have a SW only grocery shopping trip some day, just for fun.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter was telling me I should Periscope from Target


I'd tune in!!


----------



## HCinKC

msmama said:


> I plan to hit Target for the Saturday event. But target is one of my favorite places in the world (though well behind WDW).
> 
> I have to check the fine print on the target coupons. Does anyone know if they will work on Disney infinity 3.0 or SW food (saw chewy Campbell's soup in the flyer). I still want to have a SW only grocery shopping trip some day, just for fun.


I don't have it in front of me, but I am pretty sure it excluded Lego. Not sure about anything else. I hadn't even thought about food...

ODS needs a new water bottle for school. He is waiting to see if they have any new ones on Friday. He's got his fingers crossed for BB. Depending on price, I may get a shirt, too. I think we'll wait on toys though. That would be for the holidays anyway.

On a related note, I just got Joann coupons. They are also doing Force Friday which is just comical to me! I think it is only midnight online though. It doesn't say anything about stores being open at midnight. I can't imagine they would think of trying to compete with TRU, Walmart, Target, etc.

Btw, I don't think anyone is crazy for going. I think, or at least hope, it will be a fun atmosphere! I still wish it went into Saturday am though. I'd definitely go if I could take ODS. As it stands, I am still not sure about going solo...


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter was telling me I should Periscope from Target



I'd be watching assuming I'm not at our local Target myself


----------



## TigerTown

HCinKC said:


> I don't have it in front of me, but I am pretty sure it excluded Lego...



Lego was definitely excluded but I don't think anything else was specifically mentioned.


----------



## TigerTown

And...I'm all caught up on the thread. This is going to be addicting!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Are new Lego sets being released?

I'm still kicking myself for not buying the Ewok village when it was available.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> Are new Lego sets being released?
> 
> I'm still kicking myself for not buying the Ewok village when it was available.


We got it for DS's bday way back when and the kids STILL have it set up and play with it. It's a very cute one. . It joined our Sandcrawler, Death Star, etc...


----------



## HCinKC

I don't know if any new sets come out Friday, but I'm sure they'll have new ones. I was going to ask on Wednesday when we go to the monthly mini build. As for Friday, I might have to go now. I just saw where Target is doing a drawing for a 4ft Chewie! Odds might be small, but, man that'd be cool!


----------



## TigerTown

jtowntoflorida said:


> Are new Lego sets being released?
> 
> I'm still kicking myself for not buying the Ewok village when it was available.



There is suposed to be at least 30 new sets coming out. Here is a link to some pics


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TigerTown said:


> There is suposed to be at least 30 new sets coming out. Here is a link to some pics


Looks like lots of little sets so far... We like the BIG PROJECTS in our house... ... Must keep our eyes out...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just received an email re: FORCE AWAKENS HALLOWEEN COSTUMES... available 9/4/15... From http://www.officialstarwarscostumes.com/




Adult Costumes Kids Costumes Accessories


----------



## mmafan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just received an email re: FORCE AWAKENS HALLOWEEN COSTUMES... available 9/4/15...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult Costumes Kids Costumes Accessories


what store is this from........


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mmafan said:


> what store is this from........


Sorry -- thought that came through! It's http://www.officialstarwarscostumes.com/

We've ordered Halloween costumes from them in the past.


----------



## jane2073

How am I just discovering this thread, 22 pages in???

Can't wait to read, discover and speculate with all of my fellow SWW fans!


----------



## DisneySOS

I see that the Feel the Force packages are for sale.  Does anyone know the refund policy?  We had to cancel our July trip for medical issues but yet I don't want this to sell out & would like to purchase it for DH & DS.


----------



## AThrillingChase

So, I just demolished my local Target display. BUT, I did find an R2D2 mac n chz box. Thought they could hide it behind all the yodas...


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneySOS said:


> I see that the Feel the Force packages are for sale.  Does anyone know the refund policy?  We had to cancel our July trip for medical issues but yet I don't want this to sell out & would like to purchase it for DH & DS.


Packages are similar to ADRs - very easy to cancel online. When we had packages in 2014, we were told to cancel at least two days before the event.


----------



## DisneySOS

hiroMYhero said:


> Packages are similar to ADRs - very easy to cancel online. When we had packages in 2014, we were told to cancel at least two days before the event.


That's VERY good news!!!  I do have insurance this time around but I didn't want to lay out all that money and not be able to cancel.  So excited now, going to call Disney Dining tomorrow morning from work.  Trip is a surprise at this point, going to tell the kids at Christmas, but this will be a nice surprise for DH.  I'm so happy


----------



## ddavev3

DisneySOS said:


> I see that the Feel the Force packages are for sale.



Really? For 2016? Have they announced SWW dates?


----------



## soniam

DisneySOS said:


> I see that the Feel the Force packages are for sale.  Does anyone know the refund policy?  We had to cancel our July trip for medical issues but yet I don't want this to sell out & would like to purchase it for DH & DS.



Do you have a link?


----------



## soniam

ddavev3 said:


> Really? For 2016? Have they announced SWW dates?



Dates have not been announced, as far as I know. @yulilin3 will post the official dates on the first page of this thread, once they are announced. The current dates listed are a guess based upon previous years and say as such.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneySOS said:


> That's VERY good news!!!  I do have insurance this time around but I didn't want to lay out all that money and not be able to cancel.  So excited now, going to call Disney Dining tomorrow morning from work.  Trip is a surprise at this point, going to tell the kids at Christmas, but this will be a nice surprise for DH.  I'm so happy


I can't find any information on packages for SWW2016 (that hasn't even been officially confirmed to be happening) Could you provide a link?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Dates have not been announced, as far as I know. @yulilin3 will post the official dates on the first page of this thread, once they are announced. The* current dates listed are a guess based upon previous years* and say as such.


maybe that's it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I suspect @DisneySOS saw some of the info in early posts in this thread and thought it was 2016 info. I know I WISH it was...


----------



## TigerTown

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looks like lots of little sets so far... We like the BIG PROJECTS in our house... ... Must keep our eyes out...


 I totally agree with you there. We just picked up the Ghost on clearance so that is our next build.


----------



## antman

DisneySOS said:


> I see that the Feel the Force packages are for sale.  Does anyone know the refund policy?  We had to cancel our July trip for medical issues but yet I don't want this to sell out & would like to purchase it for DH & DS.


Please share the link for the Feel the Force packages.  I didn't think the officially announced the dates or anything for that yet.


----------



## TigerTown

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I suspect @DisneySOS saw some of the info in early posts in this thread and thought it was 2016 info. I know I WISH it was...



I hope that's the case. I'm not going to miss that premium package in 2016.


----------



## yulilin3

Early registration for the Star Wars half marathon weekend will be Sept 15th at noon EST
This applies to WDW and DL AP and DVC members. Get those credit cards ready 
http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


----------



## yulilin3

antman said:


> Please share the link for the Feel the Force packages.  I didn't think the officially announced the dates or anything for that yet.





TigerTown said:


> I hope that's the case. I'm not going to miss that premium package in 2016.


I'm sure it was just a mistake with the 2015 information.
I checked everywhere and nothing has opened up.


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone else hoping that the addition of breakfast times at sci-fi beginning November 1 is something Star Wars related???


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure it was just a mistake with the 2015 information.
> I checked everywhere and nothing has opened up.



That's good news!

Also thank you @yulilin3 for all the work you put into this thread. It's going to be fun to follow along and get to know everyone over the next few months.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone else hoping that the addition of breakfast times at sci-fi beginning November 1 is something Star Wars related???


I was waiting for Disney to officially put this up.
It'll be basically the same menu as SW breakfast without the SW name or theming. So the same Sci Fi theming, no characters at all. They are doing it as a test.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I was waiting for Disney to officially put this up.
> It'll be basically the same menu as SW breakfast without the SW name or theming. So the same Sci Fi theming, no characters at all. They are doing it as a test.


Thanks for the info, guess I don't need that reservation now!


----------



## pookadoo77

I would still check for this during SWW, never know with Disney... Easier to cancel than get a ressie and all......


----------



## yulilin3

Ok guys, again another *RUMOR. *
There will not be breakfast offered at Sci Fi in May...I know this sounds bad but it could mean many things and Disney can always change their mind.
*The official site still lists SWW as happening "Summer 2016"*
I just wanted to let you guys know so be prepared


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Ok guys, again another *RUMOR. *
> There will not be breakfast offered at Sci Fi in May...I know this sounds bad but it could mean many things and Disney can always change their mind.
> *The official site still lists SWW as happening "Summer 2016"*
> I just wanted to let you guys know so be prepared


Didn't it say Summer 2015 last year?

I'll be mad if it's not in May. As a DVC member it's beyond frustrating that they don't announce at least event DATES sooner. I don't need the details SO far out, but I do need DATES!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Didn't it say Summer 2015 last year? And I didn't think there was breakfast at Sci Fi last year either.
> 
> I'll be mad if it's not in May. As a DVC member it's beyond frustrating that they don't announce at least event DATES sooner.


yes last year it said "Summr 2015" that's why I'm saying don't panic about SWW being cancelled for next year until we get official word


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> yes last year it said "Summr 2015" that's why I'm saying don't panic about SWW being cancelled for next year until we get official word


Thanks @yulilin3!  I'm just getting cranky that they can't just announce DATES.  I already feel like I need the stars to align just right to manage our 2 blocks of DVC points at different resorts and with different use years, etc.  The least they could do is share dates further out when I need to book my accommodations so far out! Grrrrr...


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> yes last year it said "Summr 2015" that's why I'm saying don't panic about SWW being cancelled for next year until we get official word



agreed, thanks Yuli for any heads up or rumbles you hear. Whether they pan out or not it is nice to be "in the loop" so to speak.  I will take it as speculation and rumor (as you said to) until I hear confirmed from Disney. THANKS again!


----------



## pookadoo77

ok, in case anyone is like me and just knows some of yall as your avatar pics not profile names, I changed mine, it was a pic of me and hubby as stormtrooper and Leia. Ty, lol....


----------



## yulilin3

pookadoo77 said:


> ok, in case anyone is like me and just knows some of yall as your avatar pics not profile names, I changed mine, it was a pic of me and hubby as stormtrooper and Leia. Ty, lol....


you're messing with my already over-crammed brain


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> you're messing with my already over-crammed brain



sorry, feel ya though. I still lava you!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Ok guys, again another *RUMOR. *
> There will not be breakfast offered at Sci Fi in May...I know this sounds bad but it could mean many things and Disney can always change their mind.
> *The official site still lists SWW as happening "Summer 2016"*
> I just wanted to let you guys know so be prepared


Well fiddlesticks. I don't assume this means anything ominous for weekends, but it is bad news for me. I didn't get to do it this year! DH took bfast, and I took dinner. I wanted to do bfast next time 'round. Sigh. Hopefully, it means I get to lay claim to a different experience...


----------



## DisneySOS

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I suspect @DisneySOS saw some of the info in early posts in this thread and thought it was 2016 info. I know I WISH it was...


Yes, I am so sorry for confusing everyone.  I guess I shouldn't go on the boards when I'm tired!  I called this morning to book the package and was told it isn't available yet.  Sure enough the link I was looking at was for 2015.  She told me that it probably wouldn't even be available by my 180 day mark either (which is 11/11/15).


----------



## yulilin3

DisneySOS said:


> Yes, I am so sorry for confusing everyone.  I guess I shouldn't go on the boards when I'm tired!  I called this morning to book the package and was told it isn't available yet.  Sure enough the link I was looking at was for 2015.  She told me that it probably wouldn't even be available by my 180 day mark either (which is 11/11/15).


if you look at the first page of this thread is all the information from this years SWW, and when things got released for booking. Keep an eye out on this thread and the DPB for up to date information


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Ok guys, again another *RUMOR. *
> There will not be breakfast offered at Sci Fi in May...I know this sounds bad but it could mean many things and Disney can always change their mind.
> *The official site still lists SWW as happening "Summer 2016"*
> I just wanted to let you guys know so be prepared



If they're trialing a "regular" breakfast at Sci-fi now it might mean they don't plan on replacing it with a character breakfast.  With them hiring more CMs for characters my money would be on a "Rebel Hangar" breakfast.  (I can't see Disney giving up the easy money...  )

One thing I bet that's affecting Disney's planning right now is waiting to see how the movie actually does.  If it goes well, look for Disney to pull out the stops ala Frozen.  If it turns into another Episode I...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

TigerTown said:


> I totally agree with you there. We just picked up the Ghost on clearance so that is our next build.


Thanks for mentioning the Ghost is on clearance...another CHRISTMAS present taken care of!


----------



## HyperPippi

I just heard from Make-a-wish:

Just heard back from our Florida chapter. Samantha learned from our Disney contact that the Jedi Training Academy is going under refurbishment from October 4 through December 1 with no alternative options during that time. I’m so sorry for any inconvenience this might cause!


----------



## yulilin3

HyperPippi said:


> I just heard from Make-a-wish:
> 
> Just heard back from our Florida chapter. Samantha learned from our Disney contact that the Jedi Training Academy is going under refurbishment from October 4 through December 1 with no alternative options during that time. I’m so sorry for any inconvenience this might cause!


Thanks for letting us know and sorry about the timing of the change.


----------



## Skywise

> Samantha learned from our Disney contact that the Jedi Training Academy is _going under refurbishment _



The heck does that even mean for something that doesn't even need a stage... Just some characters and a few light sabers...

Does Darth Maul's horns need sharpening or something?  Or are they adding cross guards to all the light sabers for safety purposes while training?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> The heck does that even mean for something that doesn't even need a stage... Just some characters and a few light sabers...
> 
> Does Darth Maul's horns need sharpening or something?  Or are they adding cross guards to all the light sabers for safety purposes while training?


They are actually changing JTA to a Rebels show, no one knows if the same JTA format will stay. They are auditioning for the new show in October
*For: *Walt Disney World 
*Audition City: *Orlando, FL 
*Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility 
*Looking For: *Actors Wednesday, September 30, 2015 
10:00 AM 
Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Disney Parks and Talent Casting is seeking Actors for 2 roles in the reimagined Jedi Training Academy to be performed at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ at the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort near Orlando, FL. 

Performers employed by the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort are covered under the terms and conditions of a collective bargaining agreement with Actors' Equity Association.

*Seeking:* 
Male or Female Actors- Actors with strong delivery and timing and ability to interact and connect with guests. Athletic build, good physical shape, moves well, sword work a plus. 

*Location:* 
Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility 
3271 Sherberth Rd. 
Kissimmee, FL 34747 

View Map 

Sign-in: 9:00 AM - 10:00 AM 

*Requirements:*

Must be at least 18 years of age
Please provide a current headshot and resume.
Please wear nonrestrictive clothing.
Side will be provided.
Callbacks will be held later that week in Orlando, FL.


----------



## yulilin3

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...to-to-reopen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## pookadoo77

yulilin3 said:


> They are actually changing JTA to a Rebels show, no one knows if the same JTA format will stay. They are auditioning for the new show in October
> *For: *Walt Disney World
> *Audition City: *Orlando, FL
> *Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> *Looking For: *Actors Wednesday, September 30, 2015
> 10:00 AM
> Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
> Disney Parks and Talent Casting is seeking Actors for 2 roles in the reimagined Jedi Training Academy to be performed at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ at the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort near Orlando, FL.
> 
> Performers employed by the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort are covered under the terms and conditions of a collective bargaining agreement with Actors' Equity Association.
> 
> *Seeking:*
> Male or Female Actors- Actors with strong delivery and timing and ability to interact and connect with guests. Athletic build, good physical shape, moves well, sword work a plus.
> 
> *Location:*
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> 3271 Sherberth Rd.
> Kissimmee, FL 34747
> 
> View Map
> 
> Sign-in: 9:00 AM - 10:00 AM
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> Must be at least 18 years of age
> Please provide a current headshot and resume.
> Please wear nonrestrictive clothing.
> Side will be provided.
> Callbacks will be held later that week in Orlando, FL.



aw man! Hope they offer 2 staggered shows, 1 Orig show and 1 rebels. My kiddos simply will not get into rebels but love the orig movies/characters....


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Ok guys, again another *RUMOR. *
> There will not be breakfast offered at Sci Fi in May...I know this sounds bad but it could mean many things and Disney can always change their mind.
> *The official site still lists SWW as happening "Summer 2016"*
> I just wanted to let you guys know so be prepared




I am not sure if you are always just reading my mind one step before me or not, but the past few days I have been thinking about how much I wanted to go back this breakfast. Haven't had a chance to check this board in a while so I got very excited to that Sci Fi had opened breakfast for the fall and then sad when I saw it would just be food and not characters, etc. (which is what really made it fun). Then super sad to see rumors of no breakfast in May. I'm trusting Disney to figure out some way to make me part with my money, though.


I also know that it is still way too early to think about reservations for SWW since nothing has been confirmed, but is it bad that I am already trying to figure out I will be able to book things when the time comes. I started a different job that has less free time than the one I had last year (that allowed me to set my own schedule 100%). I know I won't be able to book anything on Tuesdays or Wednesdays between 8-4:30pm. Hopefully nothing I need is released during those times.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> They are actually changing JTA to a Rebels show, no one knows if the same JTA format will stay.



Thanks.  (Although I find that kind of disappointing...)

So will Freddie Prinze Jr. do the training?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Thanks.  (Although I find that kind of disappointing...)
> 
> So will *Freddie Prinze Jr*. do the training?


where do I sign up


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> *I am not sure if you are always just reading my mind* one step before me or not, but the past few days I have been thinking about how much I wanted to go back this breakfast. Haven't had a chance to check this board in a while so I got very excited to that Sci Fi had opened breakfast for the fall and then sad when I saw it would just be food and not characters, etc. (which is what really made it fun). Then super sad to see rumors of no breakfast in May. I'm trusting Disney to figure out some way to make me part with my money, though.
> 
> 
> I also know that it is still way too early to think about reservations for SWW since nothing has been confirmed, but is it bad that I am already trying to figure out I will be able to book things when the time comes. I started a different job that has less free time than the one I had last year (that allowed me to set my own schedule 100%). I know I won't be able to book anything on Tuesdays or Wednesdays between 8-4:30pm. Hopefully nothing I need is released during those times.


I use the Force from time to time...I agree that what makes Sci Fi SW breakfast fun is the characters and the SW clips playing. I really hope that this rumor is incorrect cause the restaurant has a great SW feel to it


----------



## jessicag13

yulilin3 said:


> I use the Force from time to time...I agree that what makes Sci Fi SW breakfast fun is the characters and the SW clips playing. I really hope that this rumor is incorrect cause the restaurant has a great SW feel to it


me too- i'll be solo for this trip, and don't really want to do a traditional character breakfast, (or run around and wait in line for all the sw characters) but this seemed like it'd be a great solution- awesome picture on the way in, just hang out watching clips and eating, with low-stress character visits.


----------



## LoKiHB

hiroMYhero said:


> Packages are similar to ADRs - very easy to cancel online. When we had packages in 2014, we were told to cancel at least two days before the event.



Where did you see this?


----------



## Kelleydm

Regarding the breakfast I found this on another site!

As we’ve seen before at other locations, it appears breakfast is being tested at the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant at Disney’s Hollywood Studios as well. For a limited time this winter, Guests will be able to enjoy breakfast while checking out clips of old movies.

From Nov. 1, 2015-Jan. 23, 2016, the drive-in under the stars, Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant at Disney’s Hollywood Studios®, will open for breakfast serving an all-inclusive array featuring breakfast pastries and choice of appetizer, entrée and non-alcoholic beverage. Entrée options include:

Puff Pastry filled with Scrambled Eggs, Crab, Asparagus and Gruyère Cheese with Roasted Tomatoes
Grilled Beef Tenderloin on Baby Spinach, with Bacon and Cheddar Custard on a Roasted Tomato and Cheesy Horseradish Potatoes
Scrambled Eggs, Crispy Bacon, Sausage Links and Breakfast Potatoes
Macadamia Crusted Brioche French Toast with Mascarpone and Fresh Berries
This experience is available for a limited time and is in addition to the regular lunch and dinner offerings. The price for breakfast is $23.99 per adult and $12.99 per child age 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity not included). Meals are one table-service entitlement on the Disney Dining Plan.

Reservations are now available through 407-WDW-DINE or online at Disneyworld.com/dine.


----------



## yulilin3

Kelleydm said:


> Regarding the breakfast I found this on another site!
> 
> As we’ve seen before at other locations, it appears breakfast is being tested at the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant at Disney’s Hollywood Studios as well. For a limited time this winter, Guests will be able to enjoy breakfast while checking out clips of old movies.
> 
> From Nov. 1, 2015-Jan. 23, 2016, the drive-in under the stars, Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant at Disney’s Hollywood Studios®, will open for breakfast serving an all-inclusive array featuring breakfast pastries and choice of appetizer, entrée and non-alcoholic beverage. Entrée options include:
> 
> Puff Pastry filled with Scrambled Eggs, Crab, Asparagus and Gruyère Cheese with Roasted Tomatoes
> Grilled Beef Tenderloin on Baby Spinach, with Bacon and Cheddar Custard on a Roasted Tomato and Cheesy Horseradish Potatoes
> Scrambled Eggs, Crispy Bacon, Sausage Links and Breakfast Potatoes
> Macadamia Crusted Brioche French Toast with Mascarpone and Fresh Berries
> This experience is available for a limited time and is in addition to the regular lunch and dinner offerings. The price for breakfast is $23.99 per adult and $12.99 per child age 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity not included). Meals are one table-service entitlement on the Disney Dining Plan.
> 
> Reservations are now available through 407-WDW-DINE or online at Disneyworld.com/dine.


thanks for sharing, yeah it's basically the same menu *** W breakfast just without the SW names


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Pretty steep price with no characters involved.  Ouch.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> Pretty steep price with no characters involved.  Ouch.


Agree.  I must say that the food was quite tasty, though...


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Pretty steep price with no characters involved.  Ouch.


well if they stick to it like SWW breakfast you can order as many entrees as you want. During my SWW breakfast I ordered the tenderloins but didn't like the taste so ate maybe half of it and then when the waitress came around asked if everything was Ok, I told her and she suggested I order something else to eat, and so I did.


----------



## TigerTown

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Thanks for mentioning the Ghost is on clearance...another CHRISTMAS present taken care of!



Glad it helped! I'm always on the lookout for deals on Lego. I hate paying full price


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> I use the Force from time to time...I agree that what makes Sci Fi SW breakfast fun is the characters and the SW clips playing. I really hope that this rumor is incorrect cause the restaurant has a great SW feel to it



I hope this rumor is incorrect! I was so bummed we couldn't get reservation this year and really wanted to see the clips while eating in that atmosphere.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LoKiHB said:


> Where did you see this?


I was replying to her Package cancelation concern. I haven't been searching for any SWW-related packages.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kelleydm said:


> Regarding the breakfast I found this on another site!
> 
> As we’ve seen before at other locations, it appears breakfast is being tested at the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant at Disney’s Hollywood Studios as well. For a limited time this winter, Guests will be able to enjoy breakfast while checking out clips of old movies.
> 
> From Nov. 1, 2015-Jan. 23, 2016, the drive-in under the stars, Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant at Disney’s Hollywood Studios®, will open for breakfast serving an all-inclusive array featuring breakfast pastries and choice of appetizer, entrée and non-alcoholic beverage. Entrée options include:
> 
> Puff Pastry filled with Scrambled Eggs, Crab, Asparagus and Gruyère Cheese with Roasted Tomatoes
> Grilled Beef Tenderloin on Baby Spinach, with Bacon and Cheddar Custard on a Roasted Tomato and Cheesy Horseradish Potatoes
> Scrambled Eggs, Crispy Bacon, Sausage Links and Breakfast Potatoes
> Macadamia Crusted Brioche French Toast with Mascarpone and Fresh Berries
> This experience is available for a limited time and is in addition to the regular lunch and dinner offerings. The price for breakfast is $23.99 per adult and $12.99 per child age 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity not included). Meals are one table-service entitlement on the Disney Dining Plan.
> 
> Reservations are now available through 407-WDW-DINE or online at Disneyworld.com/dine.


That's even pricier than BOG....which is outrageously priced IMO (even though the cronut is ah-may-zing!!!


----------



## yulilin3

if anyone is interested in the breakfast menu, here it is...notice the Blue Milk cocktail
full menu: $12.99 kids $23.99 Adults 1 DP credit
Sci-Fi Fresh Baked Pastries
Cinnamon Roll, Double Chocolate Muffin, and Croissants

Starters (Choice of One)

Greek Yogurt Parfait with House-made Granola
Sesaonal Fresh Fruit
Entrées

Stuffed Puff Pastry
filled with Scrambled Eggs, Crab, Asparagus, and Gruyère Cheese with Roasted Tomatoes

Grilled Beef Tenderloin
on Baby Spinach with Bacon and Cheddar Custard on a Roasted Tomato and Horseradish Potatoes

Traditional Breakfast
Scrambled Eggs, crispy Bacon, Sausage Links, and Breakfast Potatoes

Macadamia-crusted Brioche French Toast
with Mascarpone and fresh Berries

Mickey Waffle
with Maple Syrup and choice of Bacon or Sausage

Pan-seared Smoked Paprika-dusted Shrimp
and Cheesy Grits

Egg White Omelet
with Shiitake Mushrooms, Caramelized Onions, Garlic Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, and Greek Yogurt with Berries

Kids' Meals

Scrambled Eggs
with Bacon, Sausage, and Breakfast Potatoes

Mickey Waffle
with Maple Syrup and choice of Bacon or Sausage

Puffed French Toast Sticks
tossed in Cinnamon Sugar with Chocolate Dipping Sauce

Specialty Drinks

Sci-Fi Blue Milk Cocktail
Blue Curaçao, Cruzan Mango Rum, Orange Juice, and Milk
$11.25

Mimosa
Orange Juice and Prosecco
$8.50


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> if anyone is interested in the breakfast menu, here it is...notice the Blue Milk cocktail
> full menu: $12.99 kids $23.99 Adults 1 DP credit
> Sci-Fi Fresh Baked Pastries
> Cinnamon Roll, Double Chocolate Muffin, and Croissants
> 
> Starters (Choice of One)
> 
> Greek Yogurt Parfait with House-made Granola
> Sesaonal Fresh Fruit
> Entrées
> 
> Stuffed Puff Pastry
> filled with Scrambled Eggs, Crab, Asparagus, and Gruyère Cheese with Roasted Tomatoes
> 
> Grilled Beef Tenderloin
> on Baby Spinach with Bacon and Cheddar Custard on a Roasted Tomato and Horseradish Potatoes
> 
> Traditional Breakfast
> Scrambled Eggs, crispy Bacon, Sausage Links, and Breakfast Potatoes
> 
> Macadamia-crusted Brioche French Toast
> with Mascarpone and fresh Berries
> 
> Mickey Waffle
> with Maple Syrup and choice of Bacon or Sausage
> 
> Pan-seared Smoked Paprika-dusted Shrimp
> and Cheesy Grits
> 
> Egg White Omelet
> with Shiitake Mushrooms, Caramelized Onions, Garlic Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, and Greek Yogurt with Berries
> 
> Kids' Meals
> 
> Scrambled Eggs
> with Bacon, Sausage, and Breakfast Potatoes
> 
> Mickey Waffle
> with Maple Syrup and choice of Bacon or Sausage
> 
> Puffed French Toast Sticks
> tossed in Cinnamon Sugar with Chocolate Dipping Sauce
> 
> Specialty Drinks
> 
> Sci-Fi Blue Milk Cocktail
> Blue Curaçao, Cruzan Mango Rum, Orange Juice, and Milk
> $11.25
> 
> Mimosa
> Orange Juice and Prosecco
> $8.50


Mimosas are a nice touch....may keep this ADR for that alone!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> if anyone is interested in the breakfast menu, here it is...notice the Blue Milk cocktail
> full menu: $12.99 kids $23.99 Adults 1 DP credit
> Sci-Fi Fresh Baked Pastries
> Cinnamon Roll, Double Chocolate Muffin, and Croissants
> 
> Starters (Choice of One)
> 
> Greek Yogurt Parfait with House-made Granola
> Sesaonal Fresh Fruit
> Entrées
> 
> Stuffed Puff Pastry
> filled with Scrambled Eggs, Crab, Asparagus, and Gruyère Cheese with Roasted Tomatoes
> 
> Grilled Beef Tenderloin
> on Baby Spinach with Bacon and Cheddar Custard on a Roasted Tomato and Horseradish Potatoes
> 
> Traditional Breakfast
> Scrambled Eggs, crispy Bacon, Sausage Links, and Breakfast Potatoes
> 
> Macadamia-crusted Brioche French Toast
> with Mascarpone and fresh Berries
> 
> Mickey Waffle
> with Maple Syrup and choice of Bacon or Sausage
> 
> Pan-seared Smoked Paprika-dusted Shrimp
> and Cheesy Grits
> 
> Egg White Omelet
> with Shiitake Mushrooms, Caramelized Onions, Garlic Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, and Greek Yogurt with Berries
> 
> Kids' Meals
> 
> Scrambled Eggs
> with Bacon, Sausage, and Breakfast Potatoes
> 
> Mickey Waffle
> with Maple Syrup and choice of Bacon or Sausage
> 
> Puffed French Toast Sticks
> tossed in Cinnamon Sugar with Chocolate Dipping Sauce
> 
> Specialty Drinks
> 
> Sci-Fi Blue Milk Cocktail
> Blue Curaçao, Cruzan Mango Rum, Orange Juice, and Milk
> $11.25
> 
> Mimosa
> Orange Juice and Prosecco
> $8.50



That blue milk cocktail would put me in a great mood Probably worth every penny.


----------



## soniam

JayLeeJay said:


> I am not sure if you are always just reading my mind one step before me or not, but the past few days I have been thinking about how much I wanted to go back this breakfast. Haven't had a chance to check this board in a while so I got very excited to that Sci Fi had opened breakfast for the fall and then sad when I saw it would just be food and not characters, etc. (which is what really made it fun). Then super sad to see rumors of no breakfast in May. I'm trusting Disney to figure out some way to make me part with my money, though.
> 
> 
> I also know that it is still way too early to think about reservations for SWW since nothing has been confirmed, but is it bad that I am already trying to figure out I will be able to book things when the time comes. I started a different job that has less free time than the one I had last year (that allowed me to set my own schedule 100%). I know I won't be able to book anything on Tuesdays or Wednesdays between 8-4:30pm. Hopefully nothing I need is released during those times.



It is a bummer trying to deal with this stuff while working. I am probably going to buy a new laptop, with SWW planning specifically in mind. I have a giant one at home, but I don't like lugging it to work everyday. My company doesn't like people to use their work computers or the private wifi for personal stuff. They even block some of the weirdest sites, like restaurants. However, they don't care so much what we do on the public wifi with our own devices. I currently use my phone for DIS at work, but the phone interface is flaky at best. Plus, DS could use his own laptop sometimes, and I have been really wanting an 11" MacBook Air


----------



## TigerTown

Being the new guy to the thread I'm not sure if many people post pictures but I wanted to share this photo from my troop last weekend. I don't know who this little girl was but she came up to me, grabbed my hand, and proceeded to give me a tour of the library. She was too cute.


----------



## yulilin3

that is so cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## msmama

The sci fi breakfast was one of the yummiest meals I've ever eaten at Disney. Steak for breakfast is not something I do often. I hope the quality stays the same!

We are spending the last day of summer vacation playing Star Wars Disney infinity. I was going to make it a Xmas present but...that didn't work. 

We just got the starter pack and an extra Yoda and my son prefers the toy box to actual games but so far it gets 2 thumbs up from the 7 year old. I haven't actually gotten to do anything but the introduction yet.


----------



## slaveone

I am happy with the ideal of scifi having breakfast more frequently. I am giddy with the idea of new toys and star wars shirts I don't already own. I did laundry yesterday and my load was heavily star wars. Shirts, underwear, swimshorts hmm I wish they had star wars jeans.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Am I the only who thinks this means a SW set of Tsum Tsums is in our future?? We've been waiting... I'd say fairly patiently all this time...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only who thinks this means a SW set of Tsum Tsums is in our future?? We've been waiting... I'd say fairly patiently all this time...
> 
> View attachment 121047


I don't collect Tsums but I'm probably buying this set, but why was Hawkeye left out?


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only who thinks this means a SW set of Tsum Tsums is in our future?? We've been waiting... I'd say fairly patiently all this time...
> 
> View attachment 121047



I hope so. I like the Tsum Tsums. I have all of the SW Itty Bitties from Hallmark. They are a lot of fun in small sizes, even Luke.



yulilin3 said:


> I don't collect Tsums but I'm probably buying this set, but why was Hawkeye left out?



A little Hawkeye would have been awesome. He's already cute in life size. I think I know someone who might need the Capt America (@OhioStateBuckeye


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only who thinks this means a SW set of Tsum Tsums is in our future?? We've been waiting... I'd say fairly patiently all this time...
> 
> View attachment 121047



It looks like those already released, and they are not online at Disney Store. Bummer. They seem to go really fast. They just released Nightmare before Xmas ones today.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> It looks like those already released, and they are not online at Disney Store. Bummer. They seem to go really fast. They just released Nightmare before Xmas ones today.


this pic is fromt he UK release, they post the day first then the month. These are coming out Oct. 6th


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> It looks like those already released, and they are not online at Disney Store. Bummer. They seem to go really fast. They just released Nightmare before Xmas ones today.


@yulilin3 beat me to the answer!! 

I logged on around 8am and 4 of the Nightmare ones were already sold out online. Best part: Disney Store posts about the release THIS EVENING -- they were already ALL sold out online by then.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> @yulilin3 beat me to the answer!!
> 
> I logged on around 8am and 4 of the Nightmare ones were already sold out online. Best part: Disney Store posts about the release THIS EVENING -- they were already ALL sold out online by then.


like I said I don't collect but if I wanted them I should go to DTD the morning of the release?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> like I said I don't collect but if I wanted them I should go to DTD the morning of the release?


Since I'm not local, I've never gone there for them. I usually log on closer to 6am on Disney Store if it's one the kids REALLY want. I'll also admit that I'm part of the problem, in that I have occasionally purchased a sold out one on eBay if it completes a set or is one the kids are dying to have (eg Jiminy Cricket).   I have a limit of $10 for what should be a $5 item.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> like I said I don't collect but if I wanted them I should go to DTD the morning of the release?


Yes. They get snatched up very quickly. There is a discounted price if you purchase three.

I was in the WoD at DL the week the BH6 Tsums were released. They were getting snatched up around me while I was trying to find ones with the cutest faces!


----------



## Monykalyn

HCinKC said:


> I finally joined the rest of the population and got a smart phone...mainly because I had no choice. My carrier's upgraded towers won't support my old phone in another couple of months lol. Don't worry, I donated it to the Zack Morris Foundation for Antique Mobile Phones.  I can't decide what case to get. My nerd heart is torn between SW and Doctor Who. I also considered GoT, LOTR, and DC, but I think I've ruled those out. Ah, first world problems...


do a custom skinit hard case and get them all


----------



## HCinKC

Monykalyn said:


> do a custom skinit hard case and get them all


I'd love a custom case. I'll check that site out. I have...um..really no design abilities though, so I'm not sure how I would make an attractive one lol.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I hope so. I like the Tsum Tsums. I have all of the SW Itty Bitties from Hallmark. They are a lot of fun in small sizes, even Luke.
> 
> 
> 
> A little Hawkeye would have been awesome. He's already cute in life size. I think I know someone who might need the Capt America (@OhioStateBuckeye



Haha, Brian and I fight over who likes Captain America more.  I usually win and then he is stuck with Ironman.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Haha, Brian and I fight over who likes Captain America more.  I usually win and then he is stuck with Ironman.



Personally, I like Thor, but that just may be the guy who plays him in the movies


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> Personally, I like Thor, but that just may be the guy who plays him in the movies



I took my hair stylist a pic of black widow and said I want hair this color! She nailed it  but, even with that I would still be putting Thor on a phone case!


----------



## soniam

Ugh! We just found out this week that one of our best friends is getting married on 12/5/15 in the Bay Area, which is great, but... Well, if we still go to WDW in early June, then December 5th is my ADR day. Oh joy! Instead of doing them at 5am CST, which wasn't terrible but wasn't great, I get to do them at 3am PST Also, if past history is any indication of future performance, then that's about when SWW meals will be announced. Hopefully, they would be announced on Monday, 12/7, or much earlier. Does Monday seem more likely than Friday? I ask, because we will probably make it a 3-4 day weekend. We could tack on extra days either at the end of the week or the beginning. I don't want to miss out on SWW stuff because I am not near a computer. I also don't want to have to stay at the hotel or a Starbuck's all day to book SWW meals


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Ugh! We just found out this week that one of our best friends is getting married on 12/5/15 in the Bay Area, which is great, but... Well, if we still go to WDW in early June, then December 5th is my ADR day. Oh joy! Instead of doing them at 5am CST, which wasn't terrible but wasn't great, I get to do them at 3am PST Also, if past history is any indication of future performance, then that's about when SWW meals will be announced. Hopefully, they would be announced on Monday, 12/7, or much earlier. Does Monday seem more likely than Friday? I ask, because we will probably make it a 3-4 day weekend. We could tack on extra days either at the end of the week or the beginning. I don't want to miss out on SWW stuff because I am not near a computer. I also don't want to have to stay at the hotel or a Starbuck's all day to book SWW meals


no rhyme or reason but I feel that it's usually early in the week when things open up.In any case I can make ADR's for you, just PM me your info, if you want to do that


----------



## yulilin3

a pretty comprehensive lists of things going on for Force Friday
http://www.starwars.com/news/force-friday-event-guide
If any of you is going to your local Target at what time are you planning on getting there?
remember today starts the unboxing event at 5:45 EST


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> a pretty comprehensive lists of things going on for Force Friday
> http://www.starwars.com/news/force-friday-event-guide
> If any of you is going to your local Target at what time are you planning on getting there?
> remember today starts the unboxing event at 5:45 EST


Thanks for the link. I was trying to find one the other day with no luck.

I am still not sure. If I do go, I probably won't be there any more than an hour early. We are doing Both Walmart and Taret events on Saturday. Walmart starts at 10 and Target 11, so we should be able to stagger them.


----------



## HCinKC

Also, Yuli, that link reminded me when I read about hose exclusive trading disc handouts at Walmart the other day...I wonder if that will draw more of the collectors away from Target. OTOH, Target has those coupons. I think TRU also has some kind of poster giveaway. I'm not sure how all of this stuff will spread shoppers. I just don't forsee it being very crowded here. I may even go closer to midnight. I am about 95% sure I will do Target if I do anything. Very slight chance of TRU instead because it is about two minutes from me. I might even swing by there before Target to see if there is a line.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Also, Yuli, that link reminded me when I read about hose exclusive trading disc handouts at Walmart the other day...I wonder if that will draw more of the collectors away from Target. OTOH, Target has those coupons. I think TRU also has some kind of poster giveaway. I'm not sure how all of this stuff will spread shoppers. I just don't forsee it being very crowded here. I may even go closer to midnight. I am about 95% sure I will do Target if I do anything. Very slight chance of TRU instead because it is about two minutes from me. I might even swing by there before Target to see if there is a line.


With me if I stay in the house past 9pm I'll get sleepy so my goal is to be out around 8pm, maybe just walk around the mall for a bit before going to Target, I'm hoping, if there's a crowd they have people line up inside


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> With me if I stay in the house past 9pm I'll get sleepy so my goal is to be out around 8pm, maybe just walk around the mall for a bit before going to Target, I'm hoping, if there's a crowd they have people line up inside


Ha, good point about getting tired!

I did come across what looks to be the TRU poster...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Not sure if that image is coming through, so here's the link again.
https://mobile.twitter.com/StarWarsJunk/status/637336764416413696/photo/1


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Ha, good point about getting tired!
> 
> I did come across what looks to be the TRU poster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that image is coming through, so here's the link again.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/StarWarsJunk/status/637336764416413696/photo/1


that is a very cool poster. I don't think I'm going to TRU though,  still have nightmares from one black Friday I decided to go there_ _


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> like I said I don't collect but if I wanted them I should go to DTD the morning of the release?



I worked at the Disney store in college back when Disney beanie babies were a thing.  I still have nightmares about that!?!?   Of course that was before the internet so people would call from all over the country (I was in Ohio) and we'd have to mail them!!  

Anyway, the stores don't usually know what they're getting, just that they're getting some.  And they used to have a certain time that they were allowed to bring them out to the floor (so they were all unboxed and ready to go in the back).  I'd assume it's pretty much the same process.


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> a pretty comprehensive lists of things going on for Force Friday
> http://www.starwars.com/news/force-friday-event-guide
> If any of you is going to your local Target at what time are you planning on getting there?
> remember today starts the unboxing event at 5:45 EST



Our Target is not having a midnight opening so I won't be going there. I might hit the TRU by us but I still haven't made up my mind.


----------



## yulilin3

the Disney Store in the Florida Mall is opening at 6am and the first 100 people get a pin, I'm debating on going to that or not, it would mean no sleep for me Thursday going into Friday...I'll see how I feel after Target, thankfully there's a Starbucks inside the Target...
I was thinking of sending my son to the Disney store but he has a full shift at Universal (9am to 5L15pm) and then plays at Splitsville 7:30pm to 11:30pm, and then does the whole thing again on Friday so I'm sure he won't want to wake up earlier than needed


----------



## jtowntoflorida

My husband is doing his Fantasy Football draft Friday night, so I was thinking maybe I'd be a big 'ole hypocrite and go to one of these store events.  But then I realized...we're talking midnight on September 4th...so really Thursday night?  Not doable with work if that's the case.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> the Disney Store in the Florida Mall is opening at 6am and the first 100 people get a pin, I'm debating on going to that or not, it would mean no sleep for me Thursday going into Friday...I'll see how I feel after Target, thankfully there's a Starbucks inside the Target...
> I was thinking of sending my son to the Disney store but he has a full shift at Universal (9am to 5L15pm) and then plays at Splitsville 7:30pm to 11:30pm, and then does the whole thing again on Friday so I'm sure he won't want to wake up earlier than needed


Same with our local Disney Store.  I'm not super clear on what's happening with Disney Store online, though.  

"On DisneyStore.com, fans can enjoy special Limited Edition product, as well as free shipping on all _Star Wars_ items from September 4 – 6."  Does that all start at 12:01AM on Fri, though?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same with our local Disney Store.  I'm not super clear on what's happening with Disney Store online, though.
> 
> "On DisneyStore.com, fans can enjoy special Limited Edition product, as well as free shipping on all _Star Wars_ items from September 4 – 6."  Does that all start at 12:01AM on Fri, though?


I think that's what it means


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same with our local Disney Store.  I'm not super clear on what's happening with Disney Store online, though.
> 
> "On DisneyStore.com, fans can enjoy special Limited Edition product, as well as free shipping on all _Star Wars_ items from September 4 – 6."  Does that all start at 12:01AM on Fri, though?



Thanks for posting this. I hadn't seen it in the site yet. I will probably do online. Glad I held off buying that Sith roast mug. Who am I kidding? I don't have to try hard on their site to hit the $75 free shipping I might try Sphero's site for BB-8 before hitting Best Buy. Guess I'm "working from home" Friday.


----------



## DekrRini

Funny thing about seeing the Sci-Fi Theater breakfast being a trial, I figured it meant that if there was enough interest in breakfast, it would become a character breakfast eventually. Especially since so many people will be choosing other parks to visit with all the DHS closures. I'd think a year round character breakfast would be a big draw. But what do I know.


----------



## yulilin3

link to the unboxing Live event




Star Wars The Hype Awakens


----------



## yulilin3

I haven't seen these crocs


----------



## soniam

One of the sites said something about a Furbacca. DS has a Furby. It's a little annoying but cute. A Chewie one would be awesome though

I wonder if I can change my ringtone to be Chewie's howl. I bet my coworkers would love that, especially if I leave my cube and leave the phone there with the volume cranked up. They might accidentally shoot it, thinking it's an injured animal.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> One of the sites said something about a Furbacca. DS has a Furby. It's a little annoying but cute. A Chewie one would be awesome though
> 
> I wonder if I can change my ringtone to be Chewie's howl. I bet my coworkers would love that, especially if I leave my cube and leave the phone there with the volume cranked up. They might accidentally shoot it, thinking it's an injured animal.


My message tone is the Star Tours bell, the one that sounds before you board the starspeeder


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I wonder if I can change my ringtone to be Chewie's howl.



I have Chewbacca as my text tone when DH texts me.


----------



## yulilin3

well I guess they didn't sell tickets for this...now open to everyone, no ticket required
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-now-open-to-all-guests-on-september-4-2015/


----------



## yulilin3

so now...do I go to Target as planned or take on the craziness that DTD is sure to be?
leaning toward DTD, I want to see what clothes they have...I wish they would show the pins and vinyls


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> well I guess they didn't sell tickets for this...now open to everyone, no ticket required
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...s-now-open-to-all-guests-on-september-4-2015/


Can't wait to see the WDW exclusive items on eBay!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> the Disney Store in the Florida Mall is opening at 6am and the first 100 people get a pin, I'm debating on going to that or not, it would mean no sleep for me Thursday going into Friday...I'll see how I feel after Target, thankfully there's a Starbucks inside the Target...
> I was thinking of sending my son to the Disney store but he has a full shift at Universal (9am to 5L15pm) and then plays at Splitsville 7:30pm to 11:30pm, and then does the whole thing again on Friday so I'm sure he won't want to wake up earlier than needed


I believe all Disney stores are opening at 6am, with two specific stores at midnight. We were in ours today, and she gave us a flier. The pins are to the first 100 people who make a purchase. They will have other activities, too, like coloring, stories, etc, but our flier doesn't give times for any of that.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same with our local Disney Store.  I'm not super clear on what's happening with Disney Store online, though.
> 
> "On DisneyStore.com, fans can enjoy special Limited Edition product, as well as free shipping on all _Star Wars_ items from September 4 – 6."  Does that all start at 12:01AM on Fri, though?


Online is opening at 12:01. Not sure that includes the pins, but the free shipping is nice!

We were also at Lego. They have the sets coming out on Friday, but they are not doing anything special. He implied they would do special events in December when the second wave of new sets hit closer to the movie release.


----------



## yulilin3

This link just confirms that Watto's Grotto will be open on Friday http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/blog/september-4-pin-releases-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## yulilin3

Are any of you interested in the limited edition pins or Vinylmation? I know that we don't have any pics of them but I could pick some up and then we can arrange paypal payment? pm me if interested.
It does say that they will have purchase limits.
I don't collect pins or vinyls so I would get them if you guys are interested


----------



## LATJLP

HCinKC said:


> There was a similar story on NPR this morning talking about the movie industry. They used SW as the opening example in the story, that they have released all of these teasers trailers but not an official theatrical trailer.,  and the fans are going crazy watching them over and over. Then the story went on about how trailers are used in general to create buzz and their popularity, etc. not totally related, but it feels similar. They are doing their very best to hype the bajeezles out of this thing from every angle.



That is what worries me....typically Disney will go overboard hyping a movie that they don't think will make it on its own.   By getting you hyped up about it and investing money in toys, clothing, etc ahead of the actual movie coming out you already have a sense of familiarity and therefore are invested in the movie before you've even seen it.   And the movie may really not be that great, but because you're already invested....you love it.  

Case in point.....Frozen.....love the music, love Olaf....but if you really stop and think about it the story is disjointed, with huge gaps and a lot of "what?" moments.   But it is THE popular movie and they are ruining.....errr....redoing Norway to accommodate the mania.   But it's NOT about the quality of the movie, or the short story.....because both of those were mediocre at best.   (And before you bash me....really, stop to think ONLY of the story line).  I am a Frozen fan, particularly love Olaf because he's so cute, but the movie I only watch while doing something else, for the music, lol.  

Please....let me be way off base for Star Wars 7, but I'm getting a bit worried that they are spending almost a year hyping the movie.....but if you look at all the money they have committed to the franchise already, and to Star Wars Land......this movie in December MUST be a hit, or they're sunk.   I pray I am totally wrong.  Flat out wrong.  Please.


----------



## LATJLP

AThrillingChase said:


> So, I just demolished my local Target display. BUT, I did find an R2D2 mac n chz box. Thought they could hide it behind all the yodas...



Our Sam's Club has those in a package of all of the boxes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LATJLP said:


> That is what worries me....typically Disney will go overboard hyping a movie that they don't think will make it on its own.   By getting you hyped up about it and investing money in toys, clothing, etc ahead of the actual movie coming out you already have a sense of familiarity and therefore are invested in the movie before you've even seen it.   And the movie may really not be that great, but because you're already invested....you love it.
> 
> Case in point.....Frozen.....love the music, love Olaf....but if you really stop and think about it the story is disjointed, with huge gaps and a lot of "what?" moments.   But it is THE popular movie and they are ruining.....errr....redoing Norway to accommodate the mania.   But it's NOT about the quality of the movie, or the short story.....because both of those were mediocre at best.   (And before you bash me....really, stop to think ONLY of the story line).  I am a Frozen fan, particularly love Olaf because he's so cute, but the movie I only watch while doing something else, for the music, lol.
> 
> Please....let me be way off base for Star Wars 7, but I'm getting a bit worried that they are spending almost a year hyping the movie.....but if you look at all the money they have committed to the franchise already, and to Star Wars Land......this movie in December MUST be a hit, or they're sunk.   I pray I am totally wrong.  Flat out wrong.  Please.


My 2 cents for whatever it is (or isn't!) worth, but I disagree.

I saw Frozen in a preview -- hadn't paid attention to ANYTHING about it, and our whole family loves it.

Re: Episode VII, when the "old guard" like Mayhew sing Abrams' praises, when I see the "real" sets, when I see the bits in the trailers, there's nothing that gives me pause. Unlike Ep I-III.

Any company that would NOT hype a SW film with the vets in it (Ford et al) would essentially be guilty of malpractice, I think!  Whether the movie is good, great, or INCREDIBLE, I think ANY studio would hype the heck out of it.  And even if it was mediocre, there is no way that Disney is sunk. They're way bigger than that.

My 2 (or 5?) cents. 

ETA: I should add... what the heck do I know?!  Maybe it's all just wishful thinking on my part!  LOL!  Fingers crossed...


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My 2 cents for whatever it is (or isn't!) worth, but I disagree.
> 
> I saw Frozen in a preview -- hadn't paid attention to ANYTHING about it, and our whole family loves it.
> 
> Re: Episode VII, when the "old guard" like Mayhew sing Abrams' praises, when I see the "real" sets, when I see the bits in the trailers, there's nothing that gives me pause. Unlike Ep I-III.
> 
> Any company that would NOT hype a SW film with the vets in it (Ford et al) would essentially be guilty of malpractice, I think!  Whether the movie is good, great, or INCREDIBLE, I think ANY studio would hype the heck out of it.  And even if it was mediocre, there is no way that Disney is sunk. They're way bigger than that.
> 
> My 2 (or 5?) cents.
> 
> ETA: I should add... what the heck do I know?!  Maybe it's all just wishful thinking on my part!  LOL!  Fingers crossed...



I completely agree. Episode 7 could be a steamy hunk of poo, but it's going to make a lot of money no matter what. What Star Wars fan isn't going to see it? Some of the prequels weren't that great, and they raked in the dough. It's not just about the new movie. It's about the whole franchise, which is a guaranteed money maker at this point, unless you completely neglect it by not releasing movies and not making merchandise. If they weren't hyping the new movie and releasing merchandise, people would complain about that, saying they were wasting their investment in Lucas


----------



## soniam

Think Geek will have merchandise at 12:01am on 9/4 for Force Friday.


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> Are any of you interested in the limited edition pins or Vinylmation? I know that we don't have any pics of them but I could pick some up and then we can arrange paypal payment? pm me if interested.
> It does say that they will have purchase limits.
> I don't collect pins or vinyls so I would get them if you guys are interested


Have you seen any pictures anywhere of what the pins are going to look like? I might be interested if you are still willing. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Have you seen any pictures anywhere of what the pins are going to look like? I might be interested if you are still willing. Thanks!


No pictures at all, I've looked everywhere


----------



## yulilin3

reading the comments on the DPB news on Force Friday.
So it looks like people that bought tickets will be refunded but will still get the messenger bag and be allowed at Once Upon a Toy first, and then the unregistered people will go in


----------



## HCinKC

LATJLP said:


> That is what worries me....typically Disney will go overboard hyping a movie that they don't think will make it on its own.   By getting you hyped up about it and investing money in toys, clothing, etc ahead of the actual movie coming out you already have a sense of familiarity and therefore are invested in the movie before you've even seen it.   And the movie may really not be that great, but because you're already invested....you love it.
> 
> Case in point.....Frozen.....love the music, love Olaf....but if you really stop and think about it the story is disjointed, with huge gaps and a lot of "what?" moments.   But it is THE popular movie and they are ruining.....errr....redoing Norway to accommodate the mania.   But it's NOT about the quality of the movie, or the short story.....because both of those were mediocre at best.   (And before you bash me....really, stop to think ONLY of the story line).  I am a Frozen fan, particularly love Olaf because he's so cute, but the movie I only watch while doing something else, for the music, lol.
> 
> Please....let me be way off base for Star Wars 7, but I'm getting a bit worried that they are spending almost a year hyping the movie.....but if you look at all the money they have committed to the franchise already, and to Star Wars Land......this movie in December MUST be a hit, or they're sunk.   I pray I am totally wrong.  Flat out wrong.  Please.


I can see where you are coming from. I am not a Frozen fan, and ODS didn't care for it. I thought it was cute, and I liked the sister love angle for a change of pace. I'm not going to comment on quality since I have only seen it once. Disney certainly is riding this train to the end of the line though lol. But in regards to overhyping a movie, I think all studios are guilty. We've all seen some sort of film that didn't live up to the hype.

I am not worried with Ep7 though. The folks working on it all have a strong history of quality work. I am sure they won't fail now. And it can't be any "worse" than 1-3. Hopefully, the new characters can act. *cough, Hayden Christensen, cough* I think so much hype is going into this because they can make money off of it. Fans eat up all of the extras. Just look at how much money Force for Change made. That was for charity. Imagine the profits waiting for merch. I think the movie will be great, and I am really excited for it!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Are any of you interested in the limited edition pins or Vinylmation? I know that we don't have any pics of them but I could pick some up and then we can arrange paypal payment? pm me if interested.
> It does say that they will have purchase limits.
> I don't collect pins or vinyls so I would get them if you guys are interested


I am not interested in those items, but do you happen to know if they still have the Ewok stuffed animals? ODS picked out Wicket for the baby, and now he is lamenting not having his own Ewok. I have been thinking about one for Christmas, but the Disney Store doesn't have them, and the park app only shows Wicket. If i could get ODS an Ewok, I would be happy to PP and be forever grateful!


----------



## yulilin3

The live unboxing event is showing right now costumes that will be offered at the Disney Stores
Kylo Ren, Stormtrooper, Phasma and Rey


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I am not interested in those items, but do you happen to know if they still have the Ewok stuffed animals? ODS picked out Wicket for the baby, and now he is lamenting not having his own Ewok. I have been thinking about one for Christmas, but the Disney Store doesn't have them, and the park app only shows Wicket. If i could get ODS an Ewok, I would be happy to PP and be forever grateful!


I haven't looked for them but I'm sure they have them. So which Ewok do you want? Is it Ok if it's Wicket or are you looking for any other?


----------



## wareagle57

I'm apparently slow to news, but I had no idea stuff was being released anywhere other than DTD. Will Target/Wal-Mart be selling merchendise starting at midnight, and is it all the same stuff being sold as Disney (other than exclusive stuff like pins/magic bands ect). 

I'm just wondering if it's stuff worth waiting up til Midnight for tonight or if it's just generic stuff that will be available pretty much any time.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I am not interested in those items, but do you happen to know if they still have the Ewok stuffed animals? ODS picked out Wicket for the baby, and now he is lamenting not having his own Ewok. I have been thinking about one for Christmas, but the Disney Store doesn't have them, and the park app only shows Wicket. If i could get ODS an Ewok, I would be happy to PP and be forever grateful!


just remembered I took a video of Once Upon A toy 2 weeks ago and they have Wicket and Logray


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> I'm apparently slow to news, but I had no idea stuff was being released anywhere other than DTD. Will Target/Wal-Mart be selling merchendise starting at midnight, and is it all the same stuff being sold as Disney (other than exclusive stuff like pins/magic bands ect).
> 
> I'm just wondering if it's stuff worth waiting up til Midnight for tonight or if it's just generic stuff that will be available pretty much any time.


No one knows how fast some of these toys will sell out but I would expect they should have enough inventory to last until December, but there are some exclusives...for example the Disney Store has an elite series of action figures and costumes that are exclusive to the store.
I expect the lego sets will be very popular, the flying millennium falcon and x wing are very cool...
Look for your local target cause some of them are not doing midnight releases, also the Disney Store in my area (Orlando) is opening at 6am tomorrow and the first 100 people get a free pin. Toys R Us have free posters at midnight


----------



## jessicag13

Gizmodo has a pretty detailed review of the new BB-8, which I'd previously thought would be 'pretty cool', but after reading to review, has been upgraded to 'I have to have it!' lol. I'm just hoping it's available online somewhere, because I can't make it to any of the events tonight/tomorrow. I imagine we'll seeing a bunch of these rolling around SWW next May...
http://toyland.gizmodo.com/sphero-bb-8-review-this-is-the-coolest-star-wars-toy-e-1727067215


----------



## yulilin3

jessicag13 said:


> Gizmodo has a pretty detailed review of the new BB-8, which I'd previously thought would be 'pretty cool', but after reading to review, has been upgraded to 'I have to have it!' lol. I'm just hoping it's available online somewhere, because I can't make it to any of the events tonight/tomorrow. I imagine we'll seeing a bunch of these rolling around SWW next May...
> http://toyland.gizmodo.com/sphero-bb-8-review-this-is-the-coolest-star-wars-toy-e-1727067215


I think Best Buy will have them, if you really want one I would be on the computer at midnight to order it...there are rumors that it'll sell out very quickly


----------



## yulilin3

jessicag13 said:


> Gizmodo has a pretty detailed review of the new BB-8, which I'd previously thought would be 'pretty cool', but after reading to review, has been upgraded to 'I have to have it!' lol. I'm just hoping it's available online somewhere, because I can't make it to any of the events tonight/tomorrow. I imagine we'll seeing a bunch of these rolling around SWW next May...
> http://toyland.gizmodo.com/sphero-bb-8-review-this-is-the-coolest-star-wars-toy-e-1727067215


here's a list of retailers that will have BB8  http://www.sphero.com/retail-partners


----------



## jessicag13

yulilin3 said:


> here's a list of retailers that will have BB8  http://www.sphero.com/retail-partners


awesome! thank you!!


----------



## msmama

I've watched this an embarassing number of times alrelady:  Puppies playing with the new BB8. 

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/09/star-wars-bb8-toy-puppies?mbid=social_twitter


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> My message tone is the Star Tours bell, the one that sounds before you board the starspeeder



Were you able to find that somewhere, or did you have to make it yourself?  Also, I don't know how many of us have Outlook 2013 either on their phones or computers, but the alert tone for new mail sounds A LOT like the Star Tours chime... Just sayin'....


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Were you able to find that somewhere, or did you have to make it yourself?  Also, I don't know how many of us have Outlook 2013 either on their phones or computers, but the alert tone for new mail sounds A LOT like the Star Tours chime... Just sayin'....


It's from Zedge, it's a free app and you can download ringtones and wallpapers. I think I searched for Star Tours and it came up, or maybe I searched for Star Wars not sure.


----------



## soniam

Lego stores, maybe online too, will be giving away a free Star Wars poster for SW Lego purchases 9/21-27, so it's not for Force Friday.


----------



## soniam

jessicag13 said:


> Gizmodo has a pretty detailed review of the new BB-8, which I'd previously thought would be 'pretty cool', but after reading to review, has been upgraded to 'I have to have it!' lol. I'm just hoping it's available online somewhere, because I can't make it to any of the events tonight/tomorrow. I imagine we'll seeing a bunch of these rolling around SWW next May...
> http://toyland.gizmodo.com/sphero-bb-8-review-this-is-the-coolest-star-wars-toy-e-1727067215



I really wanted one before, but I absolutely have to have one, maybe two, now. DH and I are both going online tonight to try to get one. DS will be so thrilled to open his Xmas morning and then go see the movie that day. We are planning to see it Xmas day at our local dining theater, because we will be in Germany the day it's released through Xmas eve. I figure an Xmas meal can't get any better than if you are watching Star Wars while eating


----------



## yulilin3

Whoever gets a BB8 bring it to Orlando when you come so I can play with it


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Whoever gets a BB8 bring it to Orlando when you come so I can play with it



I bet DHS during SWW will be littered with BB8s. It will probably be hard to walk without stepping on one


----------



## HCinKC

wareagle57 said:


> I'm apparently slow to news, but I had no idea stuff was being released anywhere other than DTD. Will Target/Wal-Mart be selling merchendise starting at midnight, and is it all the same stuff being sold as Disney (other than exclusive stuff like pins/magic bands ect).
> 
> I'm just wondering if it's stuff worth waiting up til Midnight for tonight or if it's just generic stuff that will be available pretty much any time.


I agree with Yuli that most stuff probably will not sell out. Obviously, if your are looking for the TRU poster, Disney Store pin, or Walmart trading cards, those are exclusive to Force Friday "while supplies last". The regular merch should be readily available.



soniam said:


> Lego stores, maybe online too, will be giving away a free Star Wars poster for SW Lego purchases 9/21-27, so it's not for Force Friday.


They have been doing this over the last couple of months. This months is Ep3 I think. IIRC, they have done four or five posters already. This might be the last one.


----------



## yulilin3

camera is charged...I'm getting pictures of the merchandise being sold at Once Upon a Toy tonight and also I'll get pics of the merchandise at Watto's Grotto on Saturday...The Spending Awakens


----------



## yulilin3

I chuckled


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> The live unboxing event is showing right now costumes that will be offered at the Disney Stores
> Kylo Ren, Stormtrooper, Phasma and Rey


Awesome!!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Ok stop. Stop it. The sphero bb-8 makes noises?? Is this true?? 

Alright this just became a do or die mission. Anyone want to talk strategy? Best buy website at midnight the best shot?


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok stop. Stop it. The sphero bb-8 makes noises?? Is this true??
> 
> Alright this just became a do or die mission. Anyone want to talk strategy? Best buy website at midnight the best shot?


I would try the big ones first, if you have more than one computer try different companies. Here's the list of retailers that will have BB8
http://www.sphero.com/retail-partners


----------



## yulilin3

Just got this picture. They're getting ready for tonight


----------



## williamscm3

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok stop. Stop it. The sphero bb-8 makes noises?? Is this true??
> 
> Alright this just became a do or die mission. Anyone want to talk strategy? Best buy website at midnight the best shot?


Let's hope the sphero and best buy websites don't crash like Disneys when there is something to freak out about like this!! I despise Disneys website at times...


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> Let's hope the sphero and best buy websites don't crash like Disneys when there is something to freak out about like this!! I despise Disneys website at times...


you mean you're disgusted by it? 
It's a good thing that they are selling BB8 in a lot of different stores


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'd go for Amazon's website myself.  Their platform is the most stable.


----------



## AThrillingChase

This is good guys, I like the tips! I was thinking I would have better odds with multiple websites vs standing in line for hours to find out they have 10 per store or something.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> here's a list of retailers that will have BB8  http://www.sphero.com/retail-partners


I just saw this and came here to post. Duh!! Of course @yulilin3 was on it!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> camera is charged...I'm getting pictures of the merchandise being sold at Once Upon a Toy tonight and also I'll get pics of the merchandise at Watto's Grotto on Saturday...The Spending Awakens


I will be in HS Saturday night....would that be the best place to check for new SW merchandise?


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> This is good guys, I like the tips! I was thinking I would have better odds with multiple websites vs standing in line for hours to find out they have 10 per store or something.



DH and I are going to try different sites. I am trying to decide between Sphero's or Disney Store. I am torn between the two, because I get a Disney Visa discount at Disney Store. I don't know if this would be eligible though. I will have DH try Amazon. As @jtowntoflorida said, they are probably the most stable. Disney Store's site is really decent compared to WDW's site. They are separate, and I haven't had issues with it. I might try to get two, and DH could order one. We are torn as to whether we want to have two for our family (1 for DS, and 1 for us) or not. I know that we could always sell the extras, at cost of course, to someone, most likely someone on this thread. Be sure to have an account and credit card info saved if you can, to save time.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I will be in HS Saturday night....would that be the best place to check for new SW merchandise?


Yeah Watto's Grotto, the old AFI gift Shop next to the Monsters Inc meet and greet


----------



## delmar411

Anyone else down in the DTD area already?


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Anyone else down in the DTD area already?


I should be on my way in the next 30 minutes


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> DH and I are going to try different sites. I am trying to decide between Sphero's or Disney Store. I am torn between the two, because I get a Disney Visa discount at Disney Store. I don't know if this would be eligible though. I will have DH try Amazon. As @jtowntoflorida said, they are probably the most stable. Disney Store's site is really decent compared to WDW's site. They are separate, and I haven't had issues with it. I might try to get two, and DH could order one. We are torn as to whether we want to have two for our family (1 for DS, and 1 for us) or not. I know that we could always sell the extras, at cost of course, to someone, most likely someone on this thread. Be sure to have an account and credit card info saved if you can, to save time.



I am so nervous now! I feel like I am registering for a rundisney race


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> I should be on my way in the next 30 minutes



Im hanging out at the tables at EOS


----------



## yulilin3

I'm at once upon a toy and all the Windows and Doors are covered with black sheets, only upper management and Lucas film representatives unboxing and setitng up inside
I'm second in line, @delmar411 is first


----------



## soniam

Has anyone noticed that DHS lists a weekday closing time of 7pm, except for PM EMH nights, in March? That's got to be wrong, right? I guess since they don't have the Season of the Force stuff figured out, they don't have the proper times yet. Man, this is making planning hard.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I'm so jealous of everyone who gets to be a part of all the excitement tonight. Good luck getting everyone you want/need.

Did Disney ever release pictures of the pins they are releasing? Lewis and I collect pins but are also pretty picky about the ones we buy.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I am already tired. And I started second guessing this decision. 

Then I watched the bb-8 promo video. 

I. Cant. Wait.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone who gets to be a part of all the excitement tonight. Good luck getting everyone you want/need.
> 
> Did Disney ever release pictures of the pins they are releasing?Lewis and I collect pins but are also pretty picky about the ones we buy.


I'm buying couple of extras, I'll post pics and you can tell me if you want them


----------



## yulilin3

There are about 150people with wristbands, so they bought tickets, and about 250 in standby 
We had the ringtoss game from sww and a magician entertain us and they are now feeding us the mini cupcakes from the sww dessert party


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> I'm buying couple of extras, I'll post pics and you can tell me if you want them



That would be great!! Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Disney Store still down.

BB8 can be preordered on Amazon, easy peasy.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> Disney Store still down.
> 
> BB8 can be preordered on Amazon, easy peasy.


Is $150 the suggested retail price?  Just want to make sure this isn't eBay-esque...


----------



## AThrillingChase

GOT HIM. huzzah


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is $150 the suggested retail price?  Just want to make sure this isn't eBay-esque...



Yes. Amazon and Bed, Bath, & Beyond are good. We got some. Yah!!!!! Disney Store online and app are still down. Sphero's site doesn't seem to be selling it. Neither are Apple online or ThinkGeek.


----------



## soniam

Her Universe stuff

http://heruniverse.us3.list-manage....4aadc2b06a252e855a&id=eae45c40a7&e=c233c3a6a6


----------



## rlthomas7

Got one on Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is $150 the suggested retail price?  Just want to make sure this isn't eBay-esque...



Yep.  It looks like it could have been preordered even earlier today.  I didn't even think to look.

My husband and I are debating whether to buy one...


----------



## AThrillingChase

I was checking all night - amazon opened pre orders at midnight.
think geek - nada
target - nada
urban outfitters - nada
discovery channel - nada
best buy- nada

brookstone - the very first one up  And I got free shipping!!


----------



## soniam

Disney Store appears to be up now.


----------



## soniam

Disney store has BB8.


----------



## LATJLP

Disney store is not working for me...it says EDT, so it's not doing the rolling thing right?  I'm on West Coast.  And just keep getting the "we're preparing"


----------



## AThrillingChase

LATJLP said:


> Disney store is not working for me...it says EDT, so it's not doing the rolling thing right?  I'm on West Coast.  And just keep getting the "we're preparing"



probably jammed - try the app. or bed bath and beyond and brookstone has it.


----------



## LATJLP

I shut down and restarted my computer and Disney is working....but I'm not overly impressed.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I see that I can reserve and pick up in store from my local bed bath and beyond...kind of tempted to do that just so I can play with it tomorrow!


----------



## Jfsag123

Pre-ordered BB8 from Amazon. This is the second year in a row that my son has said he is only asking Santa for Star Wars toys for Christmas and nothing else. Will be glad to have this one tucked away early. Now for the hard part - DH and I restraining ourselves from opening it and playing with ourselves before Christmas.


----------



## soniam

Jfsag123 said:


> Pre-ordered BB8 from Amazon. This is the second year in a row that my son has said he is only asking Santa for Star Wars toys for Christmas and nothing else. Will be glad to have this one tucked away early. Now for the hard part - DH and I restraining ourselves from opening it and playing with ourselves before Christmas.



We are in the exact same boat. We bought two, so we might keep one for ourselves. Would it be wrong to play with it without him knowing


----------



## mesaboy2

Looks like Amazon is out now, took about 30 minutes.


----------



## soniam

ThinkGeek has BB-8 now too.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Got mine (or should say my son's BB8)  on BBB.  Amazon was on pre-order and then unavailable before I could check out. Going to Disney Store in the morning!!


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> Looks like Amazon is out now, took about 30 minutes.



Check ThinkGeek, Bed/Bath/Beyond, or Disney Store.


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> Check ThinkGeek, Bed/Bath/Beyond, or Disney Store.



Oh, I'm good.  I lurk and then I strike like a cobra.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Disney store has BB8.


A shame that you can't use the Disney VISA discount on BB8. I grabbed him on Amazon pre-order.  

Why would I feel better if it didn't say "pre-order" and was just a regular order?!  Paranoia?  Lack of trust??


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> Oh, I'm good.  I lurk and then I strike like a cobra.



I like your new avatar. Is that the airplane at Jock Lindsey's?


----------



## Jenn504

Just order bb8, A couple of Star Wars t-shirts plus a Kylo Ren costume for my son for Halloween from Disney store. Thanks you guys for posting the site was up. I kept hitting refresh and nothing. I went back out and got back in. We will be in Disney world for Halloween so my son is very happy.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I don't know if any of this is new stuff, but I hadn't seen some of it before.  We skipped BB8, but I got each of the kids an R2D2 t-shirt (once again, slim pickings for girls.  grrr), my son the Stormtrooper PJs (which make me LOL just thinking about it) and the R2D2 carryon (which had been sold out in the past), and the Boba Fett mug for me.  I'll save the PJs for Christmas, but with a Disney trip coming up, I might just have to give him the carryon now.  We'll have to see.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A shame that you can't use the Disney VISA discount on BB8. I grabbed him on Amazon pre-order.
> 
> Why would I feel better if it didn't say "pre-order" and was just a regular order?!  Paranoia?  Lack of trust??



Bed, Bath, Beyond didn't say pre-order, but I suspect all of them are. I think the Amazon delivery date was a week away, 9/11-15. I tried to use my Disney Visa for the discount too, but no luck. I actually tried every promo I could think of, but only free shipping applied. I ended up just buying other stuff from Disney Store, including a plush BB-8.


----------



## soniam

Jenn504 said:


> Just order bb8, A couple of Star Wars t-shirts plus a Kylo Ren costume for my son for Halloween from Disney store. Thanks you guys for posting the site was up. I kept hitting refresh and nothing. I went back out and got back in. We will be in Disney world for Halloween so my son is very happy.



I wish they had Rey costumes for adults.


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> I like your new avatar. Is that the airplane at Jock Lindsey's?



Shall we play a game?  This plane is much further away than Jock's.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Disney store sold out. Pretty quick considering it only popped up what, 20 minutes ago?


----------



## soniam

jtowntoflorida said:


> I don't know if any of this is new stuff, but I hadn't seen some of it before.  We skipped BB8, but I got each of the kids an R2D2 t-shirt (once again, slim pickings for girls.  grrr), my son the Stormtrooper PJs (which make me LOL just thinking about it) and the R2D2 carryon (which had been sold out in the past), and the Boba Fett mug for me.  I'll save the PJs for Christmas, but with a Disney trip coming up, I might just have to give him the carryon now.  We'll have to see.



I thought about the Boba mug. I have been eyeing it for a while. I got DH the Darth Maul mug a week or so ago. I suddenly have a need for a mug that's >16oz. I decided to get myself Maul too, because it reminds me of Sith Roast from Phineas & Ferb SW


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> Shall we play a game?  This plane is much further away than Jock's.



I didn't even see the C3PO on it until I clicked it Where's it from?


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> Bed, Bath, Beyond didn't say pre-order, but I suspect all of them are. I think the Amazon delivery date was a week away, 9/11-15. I tried to use my Disney Visa for the discount too, but no luck. I actually tried every promo I could think of, but only free shipping applied. I ended up just buying other stuff from Disney Store, including a plush BB-8.



My Amazon delivery date says 9/8/15.  I have Prime, so don't know if that changes anything.  

And I am totally in the camp of being wary of it saying "pre-order".  Waiting for tomorrow's shipping confirmation to relax.  Hooray for Star Wars induced paranoia!


----------



## soniam

Tonight was good preparation for SWW packages and meals


----------



## soniam

Jfsag123 said:


> My Amazon delivery date says 9/8/15.  I have Prime, so don't know if that changes anything.
> 
> And I am totally in the camp of being wary of it saying "pre-order".  Waiting for tomorrow's shipping confirmation to relax.  Hooray for Star Wars induced paranoia!



Maybe that's why I ended up ordering 2 from Amazon and one from BBB, just in case.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Looks like Amazon is out now, took about 30 minutes.





AThrillingChase said:


> Disney store sold out. Pretty quick considering it only popped up what, 20 minutes ago?



Looks like BB-8 is still at Brookstone for now... out of stock at ThinkGeek as of 1AM...


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> I didn't even see the C3PO on it until I clicked it Where's it from?



Back part of Tokyo DisneySea...I took it last year.


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> Tonight was good preparation for SWW packages and meals



I am terrified!  I have not had the privilege of participating in that madness before, but I've got my eye on the deluxe package for one of our dates.  Already nervous about not getting it.  What is wrong with me?


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> Back part of Tokyo DisneySea...I took it last year.



Cool! Maybe I'll get to go there someday. I have always wanted to visit Japan. Might as well see Disney while I am there.


----------



## soniam

Jfsag123 said:


> I am terrified!  I have not had the privilege of participating in that madness before, but I've got my eye on the deluxe package for one of our dates.  Already nervous about not getting it.  What is wrong with me?



I know the feeling. Hopefully, like this year, we will have plenty of notice thanks to @yulilin3. She must play Jedi mind tricks on people Also, some people got it last year and then canceled. They usually posted on here before they did. I didn't have a stake in it for SWW 2015, since we didn't go. However, next year's another story. I also only got to witness the package and Rebel Hangar madness. The other meals had already been released when I started following the thread. I am a little nervous about the meals, because we will be in the Bay Area for a wedding during the time they were released last year. Would it be rude to stalk DIS on my laptop or phone during a wedding ceremony


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Would it be rude to stalk DIS on my laptop or phone during a wedding ceremony


Not for a reason like THIS!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looks like BB-8 is still at Brookstone for now...



It's funny, of all the websites, brookstone was the only one I could find online for the first 5-10 minutes of release. Who would have thought?

I just had to watch the promo video for the 4th time today to ease my nerves about how much I paid for basically a tool to terrorize my cat. I still feel good about it. lol. I should have figured that with the new movie I would need a savings account just for SW.



soniam said:


> Cool! Maybe I'll get to go there someday. I have always wanted to visit Japan. Might as well see Disney while I am there.



I initially was not 100% sold on Disney Sea, thinking I was in Japan and how I should spend the time in Tokyo because who knows if I would ever end up here again, but I go to Disney all the time. My friend really wanted to go, so we did. It was awe inspiring. So much moreso than anything they have in Florida (and I LOVE Florida!). I am not sure any other Disney park can top that, but let's see how Shanghai goes I guess!


----------



## williamscm3

Got BB-8 from BBB...woohoo!!! Plus a new stormtrooper costume for my son. If only our kids understood the lengths we go to at times to purchase them things like this!


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> Disney store sold out. Pretty quick considering it only popped up what, 20 minutes ago?



I think it's back now. I wonder if they were having site issues. It let me get all the way to entering CC info before I canceled. I think I have bought enough for the night.


----------



## AThrillingChase

OH I almost forgot - Sphero is located in Boulder or somewhere near there. So they are not releasing them until midnight MST. So if anyone needs one still, check their website at 2:01am!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

We just got back from our Meijer that did the 12:01 AM Force Friday. Had fun!!  They had a Star Wars cake, chips,pop, and coffee. The free give away was SW Hotwheel cars. My son got a Clone Trooper one. There was a radio station there and my son won a huge SW cutout by answering trivia questions. He also got a BB-8. They only had two and he managed to get one. Yes!!


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> I know the feeling. Hopefully, like this year, we will have plenty of notice thanks to @yulilin3. She must play Jedi mind tricks on people Also, some people got it last year and then canceled. They usually posted on here before they did. I didn't have a stake in it for SWW 2015, since we didn't go. However, next year's another story. I also only got to witness the package and Rebel Hangar madness. The other meals had already been released when I started following the thread. I am a little nervous about the meals, because we will be in the Bay Area for a wedding during the time they were released last year. Would it be rude to stalk DIS on my laptop or phone during a wedding ceremony



What time were they released last year? I'm a grad student and and wondering if I will need to skip class at some point.


----------



## HCinKC

So I went to both TRU and Target. TRU's shelves were cleared before I even made it through the door (at the midnight opening). I did get the poster (Kylo Ren) and Lego brick. I decided since I was out, and it was 12:05, I went to Target. They gave away three of the 4ft Chewies, but none to me. Boo! I did however find a remote control BB-8 tossed behind some other boxes. It's not the Sphero. It says Target exclusive. It is remote-controlled, and I am pretty sure Santa will deliver it. I couldn't believe someone just threw it back there, and I happened to see it. Also picked up a nifty tank for myself. Target actually had several new women's cut shirts. They were cute, nothing specific to Ep7 though. I plan on hitting Disney store in the morning. I am already meeting some friends at the mall for coffee. I will get ODS the BB-8 cup if they have it.


----------



## yulilin3

Hi everyone and Happy Force Friday, here's a quick report on yesterday's event at Downtown Disney:
Arrived around 5:30pm and met up with @delmar411  who had been there since 11am...no line yet, managers didn't know when it would be set up but told us around 7pm. Grabbed a quick lunch/dinner at Earl Of Sandwich and decided to just start our own line. Around 6:30pm the manager showed us where to start the line, Delmar was the first one I was second and my daughter third. They blacked out all windows and doors so we couldn't see inside. The CM told us that even they weren't allowed to go in per some sort of contract of privacy thing...
Around 9pm the brought out the little lightsaber stand with ring toss that they had during the parade portion for Feel the Force package, if you got one in you got leftover AP posters if not you got a card autographed by all villains left over from the villain party last year. 
Around 10pm out came the SW mini cupcakes (Yoda, Vader and Jabba) and Icees. There were about 150 people in the wristband line (people that bought tickets but then got refunded but were still allowed to go in first) and about 300 in standby.
At about 11:30pm the unveiled the window displays, I think they were pretty cool or we were just really tired, a lot of cheering.
At 12 the wristbanded people went inside, we went in around 12:25am
SWFA took over the video/infinity/book room and the train room. It looked pretty awesome and our plan was to get pictures but there were too many things so I told my daughter to take video, it's uploading as I type.
They do have BB8 at DTD and I'm imagining at DHS as well, retailing for $199.95.
Vinylmations sold out in 5 minutes not sure if there was any limited purchase on that
Limited Edition pin (edition of 10000) was behind the counter and was the only LE pin
The also had Limited Kylo Ren MB.
Here are the pictures we did take.
And now I have just a couple extra goodies so if anyone is interested send me a PM.
Both racers (cars BB8 and Kylo Ren) and1 Kylo Ren pin and 1 BB8 pin, again if interested pm me.
We had a lot of fun once inside, the CM kept it light and were all May The Force Be With You and doing Jedi Mind Tricks...got back home at 2am
Videos coming soon, they also have a less expensive BB8 that also spins, has lights and sounds, I almost grabbed it $16.95
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...006.1073741932.1406401066&type=1&l=3d991ac2a8


----------



## yulilin3

This video goes very fast, I think my daughter was on an adrenaline high from all the stuff. We will take a better, more detailed video Saturday at Watto's Grotto




Here's the cheaper BB8 in action, this is a slowmotion video that's why there's no sound but he beeps while he spins


----------



## maiapapaya

Haven't had time to wade through the whole thread. I know there hasn't been a lot of info yet about Season of the Force, but any indications/speculation that there will be anything like the SWW dining packages or dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> Haven't had time to wade through the whole thread. I know there hasn't been a lot of info yet about Season of the Force, but any indications/speculation that there will be anything like the SWW dining packages or dessert party?


RUMOR: Sci Fi won't have SW breakfast next year, other than that nothing else.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Making ice this morning... thought I'd share with people who can really appreciate... 
 

(gift from my sister from ThinkGeek a while back... Also great for chocolate!)


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Making ice this morning... thought I'd share with people who can really appreciate...
> View attachment 121530
> 
> (gift from my sister from ThinkGeek a while back... Also great for chocolate!)


They are opening an ThinkGeek store in the Florida Mall Sept. 25th...this is going to be dangerous


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone stilll looking, BBB still has BB8 in stock. Just ordered mine (errrr, DH's birthday gift....) a few minutes ago.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SW Crocs for #ForceFriday...

http://www.crocs.com/c/collections/...es?intid=slider_mobile_orce_friday_all_150904


----------



## yulilin3

if anyone sees anything from Disney they want pm...


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> RUMOR: Sci Fi won't have SW breakfast next year, other than that nothing else.



Thanks! DH & DD12 are huge SW fans. We will be there in March and are hoping that "early 2016" will include our dates! I would like to plan a weekend night around the fireworks, etc. and was hoping there might be the possibility to book a SW dining experience of some sort to go with it. Curse TPTB, why do they have to be so vague and slow to release details?! It makes life painful for an obsessive planner! LOL Guess I'll just have to leave a hole in our schedule and have a plan B in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> Thanks! DH & DD12 are huge SW fans. We will be there in March and are hoping that "early 2016" will include our dates! I would like to plan a weekend night around the fireworks, etc. and was hoping there might be the possibility to book a SW dining experience of some sort to go with it. Curse TPTB, why do they have to be so vague and slow to release details?! It makes life painful for an obsessive planner! LOL Guess I'll just have to leave a hole in our schedule and have a plan B in case it doesn't work out.


I'm sure March would have Season of the Force... yeah it's not easy but leave your plans open.


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> SW Crocs for #ForceFriday...
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/c/collections/...es?intid=slider_mobile_orce_friday_all_150904


So many kids sizes...where are adults! I am glad to see they have new Jibbits. I have been trying to find some for ODS.



yulilin3 said:


> if anyone sees anything from Disney they want pm...


All of it! It looks like you made the right choice to go there. It looks amazing!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Can't wait to get down there on MOnday!!!   DD and I designed a set of SW trivia quizzes for DHs Wal-Mart event.    Die hard fans had a blast with them but 'ordinary' folks had trouble - I knew we made them challenging but didn't think they were that hard !  When I find some time (or this thread hits a lull) I'll post them and see what you all think.


----------



## DekrRini

yulilin3 said:


> RUMOR: Sci Fi won't have SW breakfast next year, other than that nothing else.


 
Well that stinks. That was the high light of my SWW trip.  I wonder if that's a hint that they won't be having SWW this year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DekrRini said:


> I wonder if that's a hint that they won't be having SWW this year.


Don't even SAY that!!


----------



## drlaurafsu

"pre-ordered" a bb8 just now from think geek. I don't need it until Christmas so I didn't bother to try and fine someplace with them still in stock. Figure others may need them sooner than me. 

I am super excited to see new party stuff was released today as well. DS wants a star wars birthday party next month and the availability of party supplies was getting very sad. Most excited about the BB8 piñata for the party!! 

We wont have a huge party but we will likely have SW movies, SW video games...including DSs present (infinity 3.0) going. 

I need to download a good SW/space themed playlist for music. Any thoughts? 

What else do I need for the ultimate 9 yo SW birthday party?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Stil waiting (not so) patiently for Amazon "SHIPPED" notification ... ... #DisneyParanoia


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Stil waiting (not so) patiently for Amazon "SHIPPED" notification ... ... #DisneyParanoia


Did I already post that Downtown Disney has BB8, but for $199.95...I'm pretty sleep deprived at this point


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

drlaurafsu said:


> What else do I need for the ultimate 9 yo SW birthday party?



There are lots of cool cake ideas out there... everything from printed icing sheets that you can just stick on a sheet cake, to elaborate ideas for making / carving your own cake. We're big on theming the cakes in our house...!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Did I already post that Downtown Disney has BB8, but for $199.95...I'm pretty sleep deprived at this point


Yikes! 

Ok... I think a nap is in order, no?!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Ok... I think a nap is in order, no?!


I wish...the baby would never let me sleep, at the moment I'm being tortured by Frozen


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I wish...the baby would never let me sleep, at the moment I'm being tortured by Frozen



LOL!! May The Force be With You!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Making ice this morning... thought I'd share with people who can really appreciate...
> View attachment 121530
> 
> (gift from my sister from ThinkGeek a while back... Also great for chocolate!)



We have Han Solo in Carbonite and the Death Star ice ball.  I highly recommend the Death Star...it works a lot better than the Han Solo tray.  We like to serve drinks to guests with no warning, and then watch as they ask "Is that...the Death Star in my whiskey?"  Why yes, it is.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Did I already post that Downtown Disney has BB8, but for $199.95...I'm pretty sleep deprived at this point


 
Talk about mark-ups!

FYI, I just saw that brookstone now says bb-8 will ship on 10/1. I would guess that is the next shipment. BBB says sold out and won't even let me search by store. Still available on the sphero website though.


----------



## drlaurafsu

jtowntoflorida said:


> We have Han Solo in Carbonite and the Death Star ice ball. I highly recommend the Death Star...it works a lot better than the Han Solo tray. We like to serve drinks to guests with no warning



How long does it take to freeze the death star? I am thinking of getting some for the party but want to have a good supply on hand so I will need to make them ahead of time. Also it one sufficient to keep a drink cold for a while?


----------



## pookadoo77

drlaurafsu said:


> "pre-ordered" a bb8 just now from think geek. I don't need it until Christmas so I didn't bother to try and fine someplace with them still in stock. Figure others may need them sooner than me.
> 
> I am super excited to see new party stuff was released today as well. DS wants a star wars birthday party next month and the availability of party supplies was getting very sad. Most excited about the BB8 piñata for the party!!
> 
> We wont have a huge party but we will likely have SW movies, SW video games...including DSs present (infinity 3.0) going.
> 
> I need to download a good SW/space themed playlist for music. Any thoughts?
> 
> What else do I need for the ultimate 9 yo SW birthday party?



Hi, I am having a Jedi party for my 5 yr old this Sat. Check out my facebook Tiffany Boyd (profile pic my lil redhead and our grey kitty)and I will add you to my event to see pics and can message you ideas, friend me  hubby is in midst of a huge R2 cake...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> We have Han Solo in Carbonite and the Death Star ice ball.  I highly recommend the Death Star...it works a lot better than the Han Solo tray.  We like to serve drinks to guests with no warning, and then watch as they ask "Is that...the Death Star in my whiskey?"  Why yes, it is.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhQUEhQUFRQVFBYUFRQVFxQXFBYUGBUWFxUYFRgcHSggGBolHRQXIjEjJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGiwkHyQ0LCwsLSwsLCwsLDQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwtLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAOcA2wMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAQUBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAEDBQYHAgj/xABCEAABAwEFBQQHBQYFBQAAAAABAAIRAwQSITFBBQZRYXGBkaGxEyJCUsHR8AcUMmLhM3KCkrLSI0NTwvEWJCVjw//EABoBAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBQb/xAArEQACAgEDAgQGAwEAAAAAAAAAAQIRAxIhMQRBBRNRkSIyYYGx8CNCwXH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AO4oiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIo1p2hSp/tKlNn7zmjzKlJvZC6JKLGf9QWb/AF6X8wUiz7To1MGVabjwa9pPcCrPHNcpkak+5LREVCQiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiKNb7ayiwvqGGjvJ0AGpUpNukG6JDnACSYAxJOQC1fbG+dOnLaI9I73jhTHxd2Yc1qW8+9Lq03jcpDJk5/ve8eS57tXeYmRTwHHX9F7XTeGKtWX2OWWZvaJvW2N66r59LWut91pujuGJ7ZWsVt46TciT0C0ypWe8yST1VBS4lelFY4Kor/DLS3yzbP8Aqmn7rvBX6W8VF2ZI6habLOIVQWHUeSa16E6EdT2TvLVpwaNYlvuzfZ/KcuyFu+w996dQhlcCk45P/wAsnmT+Dtw5r56pXmGWOIPEFZ3Z23ZhtWAdH+yf3uC5c3TYsvKp/vuTGUo8H0oCqrl+6O9rrORSrEmjkDmafTi3lppwPTmPDgCCCCJBGIIORB4Lw8/Tywyp/ZnVCakj0iIsC4REQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQFuvWaxpc4w1oJJOgC5PvbvH6Vxe4xTbgxvL+4rZN/tsYig04CHVOubW/Hu4Lie8m1PSPutPqtw6nivd8N6VRj5s/t+/X8HJlm5PSiNtfazqruA0CgBoAl310XpjLovO7BxKi1Khdmu2eRsKNbIuPrnTAK3KNavQPD9VnbZJQMKqGfUheww6+Krc5jxSgeWy3ESPJSqVcOwdgeOh+SsBh0PcV5PPA/WYQg2fYtvM+if/AT/Sfguo/Z7vGWuFmqn1HH/CJ9l/udDpzw1EcTszycPabiDxA+S2yx2i+xrgS08RgWvBzHAgiQoy41lg4srbi7R9DosPuntf73ZadUxfILagGlRpuv7CRI5ELML5uUXFtPsdid7hERQSEREARF4q1mtEucGjiSB5oD2ixtbb1mbnXpdjgfJR3b2WQf5ze5/wDatVgyPiL9mV1x9UZpFh2b0WQ5V2dt4eYUyz7VoP8AwVqbuQe0nulRLFkjzF+wU4vhkxElFmWCs2y0CnTe85NaXHsEq8tc38tVyykDN7g3sxcf6fFaYYa5qPqVm9MWzk29e1Dde8n16hPecStEsdnNR+OQxJWb3vrS5rRoPEqJVZ6GzH3n+r8T9c19VJUlFHFDZGIt9e87D8IwaOSstaqNarl3guflm3BRrZVxuGXf8lUN07+quNYrqJWzwGqt1XfRqtxWorZZLVQ88vHsV8sXhzVDRNlumS0gjQyPktq2SYvAZGHjtH/C1drJw7uui2TYrpY0/lIPY5RErI6T9ktvu1rTZzk5rLQwc/2dT/5rpq4nuLXubVs//sZVpnpcL/NgXbF4XXx05n9Tpwu4BEUPa20WWek6rUPqt01J0A5lckU5OkaN1uSK1ZrGlzyGtGJJIAHUlaltff2kyW0GmofeMtZ8z4LRt495KloJfVddpt/CwH1W/wBzua0e3bbdUN2ngPEr3en8LilqzP7fvJyyzyk6gb9tbfmu6b1b0Y92n6viMfFavad5GkyS554uJ881rx2fUOJ64958lENIgwV6MVjxqoRoy0avmZsD94jo0ea8DeB/Bvd+qwzaKuCgr+Y/Qny4mYbvA7UN7v1Uilt8atWDbQXo0OCnX9CHCJuezd5nM/Z1n0+V4x2jJbfsvfys2PTNbVb7zfVf4YHpAXHfRkKRZbe+mcDhwOSyyYMOVfHH9/7yFqj8rPpHZG2qNpE0nSRiWHB7eo+IwWt/aZUhlEcS89wb81znZO1L0VKbix7TOBxafkVsG8W8P3qjRvCKtMvD4ycCGw4fymRovOj4e8OeMo7x/Gxo82qDT5Od7XZftMcx4CVa3mH7No4E/D4KbaG/9yDx/tVrbzAXNn3fiV6UlbKJ8GApUczwHicFcpUok8MB1KnCgLnMuE9IML16CGj94+AHzKhQLaiE2mrraaktpfL4/BXRSwVqK2RBTVfRqa2jyWz7pbk1bdLg4UqLTdNQtvFztQxsiepKzyZI446pOkFbdI0o01bexdJ3x+zv7nRNenVNRrSA9rmgOEmA4EGCJIw5rQCxRiyQyx1QexLTi6ZBufXkth2QyGdST3kLEmnErP2KnFNo5Dyn4q7jRVsyG65/8pY40f5tcD4LvS4b9ndH0u1aZ0ph7uwMLfNwXcl4HiL/AJfsdeH5QuZ/aRtgVKjKTDLac3oyNQ4RzgDxK3Te3aRs9lqPbg4wxp4OdhPYJPYuNB99ruLXEn90hvkR4rfwzAm/NfbZGfUT/qjWt6bSbzKYyu3jzJJH+3xUfY1IDE5ysrtqwGqA5v4m4Rxby5j4lYinUu4eRAHevad3uYxfw0jOWi1BrciZwWMtTReGuPQ9MlENvjMA9Rr25/XFerA81Kk5a4nT4kn4qbVUNNbk+nTHujI6uOPgrjWcm9x4dVJZTHM9AemZjirwpj83c3h+8qkWQxT/ACtzPvcufNejRbAwMngR8VMFMc+4a/xclT0c9g1keeGikghfdgcj2HA/LxVitZ4wI7FkHs8V4u4RE8Bw6cFYWRNjgtrCMiHA9IJ8wFnarVYslmDJPtHDoOHVRNq2+6WtBxLhPyU9inLLNrqf4jTjLIDu0nHulets0pa13Awe3/hSq7bzY94R2jEfLtVKRvtLXa4HrxVXzZdPYxFCkS13KD2THxCkspS2eDiO8D+1eqDLrodza7LCdfir9BubTmf6hiO/LtUiy02l5jhz/RXmUcMlcpD6+ucKQwKrBaFmXYNwLZS+506bXNDqYcHtkSDeJmOBmZXLqeS81GzwXH1PT+dHS3RpCel2b39pW8VM0DZqTg9zyPSFpkNa0h0Ej2iQMOE8lyc0ceiydUKM8d2q26bAsMNKKzm5O2RKFmvEDiceg/5WUrvutJ4KlGldHM+A0CjWqXubTYLxJDQBmXEwAOZOC0nKlZVK2b/9jGzf29oIzik09z3/AOxdQWL3Z2SLJZqVERLW+uRq84vPSSeyFlF8tnyeZkcjviqVGs/aHQLrGSPYe13Zi3/cuJ1bQaVWdHYdq+iNqWX0tGpT95hA6xh4wuE7V2fekEcuYPDqvX8LmpY3D0ObOqlZbZVa7Fpg8NFFtuzmVMxdJ1GvPmsS8vpGHTGhUuz7TI1Xq32Zhp7og19gvnAhw7Ce7ip1gsXo885mTmpbLe06d2CkMtjeJHcU0IOb7iixSGU81aFob7w7l6+9D3h4ppY1Ht1P4eEq25h+H14qjrY33z2KxU2iwcT3Iosiy6KEagDUZjuy+K9wG5YfmPw/RYuttiMoCx1W3vqGGy4nQKbSJ0tmVt+0w0Q048Vg7EDVqjgDJVzZmyK9qq+jY0iPxOOTRMHqurbu7oULO0YBzsPWcdeWkrnzdSomigka5Z9g1aobENbOJfMZQMsezPFZyybnMmX1H8yBdBPE4O8wtqbZbwaJgujERIwmANde5X22d4Gcgfwrz59XN96JUaNSqbl0XkG+4yMHAgYjTIzx8FDtW549irJGGV/IYXrsR+i3gNPrE4a45nU6fWCkMZhBMDPSMgNclVdXkXcaUcrtuw61MXnCRq5s3TnnIvNOGRGPNQWOXWrRZ4OQIMDsJggjUY49Fqu393mkudTbddOImASROBy7T+q68PWqTqfuVcfQ1NruCo6ofoLyaJBIIeIwxaPMkKos/PwHnJC79illp5lXKdKMT2Dh+qutYBlmotrtYZlifAKGQVtlouj8x8Oa3P7KN2S9332qPVEigD7TsnVOgxA5ydAVitydyX2xwr2kOZZ5kNOD63TVtP8ANrpxXZqLQ0BrQA0AAAAAADAAAZBeL1/Vp/xw+514sdbsuIiLyDoC5Xv/ALMNGuXtHq1ZcOE+2O/H+ILqixe8eyBaqLqeAcPWY46OGU8jkeq36bN5U0ymSOpUcQqsY8QcPL9FjLRsPVhjpiP0WWt9ncx7muBa5pIcDmCM1C9IQvpYZVJbnDpa4MNUsVVuk9FZNRwzBHYVsIth1x64p96GrR4rTbsxqfdGufeyqG2LYzUpHNg+uxeb1L3PL5Jv6k6voa2bUeaAVHZNd3LZPT0xkwIbdwaAoa9WNf0MHR2PVfn6qymz93wHASS84CDjzy5L2+2OOq2Xcix3i6q7T1G8STBMc8h2lZZJxgrHxM2bYOyGUKYpsAkxeJmCcRjxiSAMzJ5xsVKxgZiTk3jHH8o/TMqPZ2EHibnrCcBJAZHKSY43XQFlrJTAHM4knMn5cAMF4mXI27NkiMyzkNhwug5uES3URnEYEHSFcFAg4m80YiBBn3nCYcekdOF2vUkxoBeJ0w+vqFaaCSIMF0uPJsjCBhOklZ23uD29gIxB7iFbYcMnHQi67MYGDF2DnmpUGQJ4mYHwheK14EAOImZIDMuGIPFQmKIpbHrOwAOAwknQzkMdBOWeihWoYyZaTHNsGBdcNY+Jg8cm6iLwJmcpOMT5A/ELzWonhOnZ9eavGSTINL3k2XflwbFUCSMw5ozIw6+WoWnVbS1ubp5D5rq1toQMRebjB9ppEhw4kxMdoK12y7nUqj3vDQSXXuLfWxlukHFduPrvKhurI8rUzQm1KlbCkwxx07XfJbXurukwOFSuBUcMQ0j/AA2np7R64cluNj3aa3RZuy7NDQuLP1+XLtwjeGKMStCVNpKjKKutauI1PSIiAIiIDU99t0xah6WlArtHQVAMmuOjuB7DhBHH7VTcxzmPaWvaYc1wIIPML6MWtb3bvWe1tmoLtQCG1WxfHI+83keJiM129N1bx/DLj8GU8erdHECV4csjtvYdWzk3vXZpUbMR+YZtPhzKw5qL14ZYzVxZzOLXJcKorRqLyaq11EF0pKsOqq26uquSJolXl03dSkG2eiBqwPM4SXD0kHrIE/lK5dYLFVtBikwkZXjgwdXfKSu1Wem0AkDAG80D3Yvsb0l2S4epzxeyZdRZkRXDGyfWc8mRjLnkYgyPwgQMjoM8DWnVq4QWgHEYTnGZk4+c65qxQaDUAJJgHL1Tem852YxJd4KeygZg4HWMCXBsybuZF7hqvOcjSi3YK98Q4AE+sdWuAzjUCTkcZKn0ji4jjd7Bn4l3csVWZBbpdg5ZjAOzGZBPZKyFSzAAlpIInCSB3CPiobFF4n1uz4/qErEYdvkT8ArTabg0m8ZF7QSYwzy9lUFMm7Jz9bEAjLXAcVALtRgMY54c+IVqtagBgC44AgYAOJiC7IYnLPHJUNETBJMEauiC3DM4Y8FdqUAQRxGeoOh6/JSQRKtGBediTnGQ0wHYM51xVvYnq1bs4ODoHQg+Bvd6kVrQHMwHsy7OG4SQefJRbFU/xqeON9wcOjXgz1Md6cpkrk2QNVURYG4REQBERAEREAWO2hRJCyK8ubKA1CvsySsJbdzqFTF1MAnVssPbdIldEfZwrLrIFKbXAOWV/s7pH8L6re1pHi1Rz9m7f9ap3M+S6x9zCfc1os+Rf2ZXSvQ5XS+zekPxVKru1oHg1ZGybjWZmVIOPF5L/wCokLof3NV+5hVeScuWyUkjVaWygMhC9XSJAklhDXDGS1pvNw5YxqROsA7SLIFiNsWYseHCfWAxAmHNOOGsgju6JDmis+ClLBzXA3mkRInE53sDrj/Kp7miMDppwEkRjOA1GMQsZRxOF0HMgExPEYa8cj1kqW14yhzTibpOfGIzB1OOeasUK2lgkQNRI10Iz+sVJc90ZDMGQeBBy7FaoCcdT28c1Ma3t6/JS2EiO2t6sGZxGWEx81cbPqkAyB3/AIZjlge9UsrQWk4Y6joMkyOHPuwJUAFjjJgCbuZGYM5hWq9N5kzIAOAMCYOGU6KRVfkDl7REiBoo9WrGoxbOOGplCClc3QAIAzjAfWag7LbNcGDDXXf4iy8et0NH8wXk1C8AzdYAAahzOAwYPaMjAjDrEHI7DoyS6C1rQWMbM4Ehzi46uMNMyc+MqzdRYStmZREWBuEREAREQBERAEREAVIVUQFISFVEBSEhVRAUhWbZZhUYWnsPA6FX0QGp1GFpxicAQcIIngPzGFea8FsFojMgjDAa5z3LNW+xCpjkR4hYWo0tkGR8/gtU0zJqhdjEEtPOZ78Y6SMlIp1anJ4x5DoYvT9dF4czKcBgfEea90aROcctQY15H6xUkCi+o0AXW4c38tbo+gvLq75kRJOIBOUAYC7+Ud5Vw0XZaGBkFHLH9RpPDv8AqFNEWeK9V5Occoh2ehmPBWJE+87GL2OWoGAnmArwpO1njnJ6fXFXKFml3HMQPMnIKQUo2ZzyJJvHKYwHHKB2cFsVGkGgAZBWrJZrgxxccz8ApCynKzSMaCIioXCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIioUAJUS1Na7Mduqu1XKG9AWTZnQQIdw0M45q/QqXcHNcOJgEA8kY6FfbVVtRXSVNoZGLhhrBhWKlUHBoJGpDe3XX5qQaqtPqqLJoi+jJzF0c4J/lGHip1mhogKK4qtNG2wkkZIFVVmk5XlBIREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAFRyqqICy9qtGmpRaqXUBE9Gl1SrqpcQEa6qXFJuJcQEYU17bTV+4vQagPLGq4EAVUAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBIREBSEhEQFUREAREQBERAEREAREQH//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


YES!! I forgot - we have a couple of those, too -- love them.




drlaurafsu said:


> How long does it take to freeze the death star? I am thinking of getting some for the party but want to have a good supply on hand so I will need to make them ahead of time. Also it one sufficient to keep a drink cold for a while?


They keep a drink cold a good long time.  Not sure how long they take to freeze... I usually fill them the night before I need them.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Anyone have an idea where we can buy the CoverGirl SW makeup?  I remember that it was supposed to be released today as well, but I can't find it online.  Maybe I'm trying to hard... maybe just my local CVS?!


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Anyone have an idea where we can buy the CoverGirl SW makeup?  I remember that it was supposed to be released today as well, but I can't find it online.  Maybe I'm trying to hard... maybe just my local CVS?!


 
I thought I heard it was at Target? It does sound like they in particular have a lot more things in store, than they do online.


----------



## cvjpirate

DekrRini said:


> Well that stinks. That was the high light of my SWW trip.  I wonder if that's a hint that they won't be having SWW this year.



By best guess is they are planing to have it some place else, but will have it.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

drlaurafsu said:


> How long does it take to freeze the death star? I am thinking of getting some for the party but want to have a good supply on hand so I will need to make them ahead of time. Also it one sufficient to keep a drink cold for a while?



I usually fill them in the morning and then they're nice and frozen by the time I get home.  I'm not sure of the minimum time it takes to freeze one, but I'd guess 4-5 hours at least.  I stock up on them and then store the ice balls in a container that I keep in the freezer so we always have them on hand.  They're  a big, solid ball of ice so they last several hours, at least when using them in highballs.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I remember someone mentioning the LEGO Ewok Village the other day... don't know it they're hard to find at all these days but I did just see it on Target's site: http://www.target.com/p/lego-star-w...dSlot=medium_2_7&term=covergirl+force+awakens


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tervis sent out an email - 5 new Force Awakens tumblers released today on their site. I watched yulilin's video and didn't catch a glimpse of any Tervis. Here's the link:
http://www.tervis.com/search-results?q=Star wars


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Anyone have an idea where we can buy the CoverGirl SW makeup?  I remember that it was supposed to be released today as well, but I can't find it online.  Maybe I'm trying to hard... maybe just my local CVS?!


http://wm6.walmart.com/Cover-Girl-S...+|+1+|+LN-Star+Wars+landing+page+S6+Covergirl


cvjpirate said:


> By best guess is they are planing to have it some place else, but will have it.


I asked a couple of CM yesterday, they work all events and have known some for a couple of years. One was very hush hush "I don't know, we have to wait" the other said "Of course we'll have SWW next year" The shows will probably go into the new flex theater they are building behind ToT. Tomorrow when I go I plan on trying to get a picture of the progress of that theater


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Apparently I'm not the only one looking... from Twitter... 



*Debbie Rolf (@da_rolf)*
2 hours ago
Hey @Covergirl any particular reason why it seems to be impossible to actually buy your new Star Wars collection?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Tervis sent out an email - 5 new Force Awakens tumblers released today on their site. I watched yulilin's video and didn't catch a glimpse of any Tervis. Here's the link:
> http://www.tervis.com/search-results?q=Star wars


they didn't have them at DTD, will check tomorrow at DHS


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember someone mentioning the LEGO Ewok Village the other day... don't know it they're hard to find at all these days but I did just see it on Target's site: http://www.target.com/p/lego-star-w...dSlot=medium_2_7&term=covergirl+force+awakens



I saw that last night, too, and was kinda giddy with excitement because it hasn't been in stores for so long and Lego no longer had it on their site as a current set.  But I don't recall it being that expensive before...I thought it was in the $169 range?  Does anyone who has it remember what they paid for it?

ETA:  Huh, it's back on the Lego site, too.  They must be re-starting production of it.  Awesome...it will make a great Christmas gift!

ETA2:  Guess not...the Lego site says it's not available and to check back in January.  Grrr.


----------



## cvjpirate

I believe Disney is going to break out everything they can this year for SWW. The number of Movies, Shows, Toys and everything else they have invested in SW and have a group of people almost begging them to take our money, it would be foolish for them not to have it. I know myself, I am planing to not only go to SWW but to increase the amount of time I am there do to SWW. My little amount of money doesn't amount to much for Disney but when you multiply that by the number of others that will be doing the same thing, the amount could end world hunger. And if they don't have SWW, more than likely I will not be going to Disney in 2016 or if I do, the number of days I spend there will be less.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> I saw that last night, too, and was kinda giddy with excitement because it hasn't been in stores for so long and Lego no longer had it on their site as a current set.  But I don't recall it being that expensive before...I thought it was in the $169 range?  Does anyone who has it remember what they paid for it?
> 
> ETA:  Huh, it's back on the Lego site, too.  They must be re-starting production of it.  Awesome...it will make a great Christmas gift!



This is why I have a "completed orders" folder in my Hotmail account... From 2/7/14... direct from LEGO store online...

10236 Ewok™ Village V39
Item: *10236*
1
USD  249.99


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is why I have a "completed orders" folder in my Hotmail account... From 2/7/14... direct from LEGO store online...
> 
> 10236 Ewok™ Village V39
> Item: *10236*
> 1
> USD  249.99



LEGO Star Wars themed bday party for DS that year... my easy cake idea... those are chocolate LEGO blocks I made. I won't win a cake competition anytime soon, but it worked!


----------



## Sammyjo199

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> There are lots of cool cake ideas out there... everything from printed icing sheets that you can just stick on a sheet cake, to elaborate ideas for making / carving your own cake. We're big on theming the cakes in our house...!




We did this last weekend for my Husbands 40th birthday


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just got an email -- BB-8 pre-order at Discovery.com; ships Oct 2: http://store.discovery.com/detail.php?p=892555&ecid=EMC-DIS-001803&pa=EMC_DIS_20150904_BB8Preorder

ETA: I'm glad these retailers are advertising their pre-orders.  Maybe that will leave those resellers I'm already seeing on Amazon -- selling BB-8 for twice the price -- out in the cold.


----------



## msmama

Zulily has a lot of SW stuff today too - force awakens stuff plus the usual stuff that they have often (and I am accumulating too much of). So loving the amount of girls stuff (even though I don't have a girl). 

Hit up my target today. I may have just kept walking back and forth in front of the chewy that made noise just because it was funny.  Got myself a shirt and pants, DS 3 new shirts. It's day 3 of school and he's worn SW shirts 2/3 days, lol. 

The new grey haired Han Solo from the new Lego sets cracks me up!


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Making ice this morning... thought I'd share with people who can really appreciate...
> View attachment 121530
> 
> (gift from my sister from ThinkGeek a while back... Also great for chocolate!)



Those would make great molds for jigglers or jello shot (for the adults of course).


----------



## soniam

maiapapaya said:


> Thanks! DH & DD12 are huge SW fans. We will be there in March and are hoping that "early 2016" will include our dates! I would like to plan a weekend night around the fireworks, etc. and was hoping there might be the possibility to book a SW dining experience of some sort to go with it. Curse TPTB, why do they have to be so vague and slow to release details?! It makes life painful for an obsessive planner! LOL Guess I'll just have to leave a hole in our schedule and have a plan B in case it doesn't work out.



It is frustrating. I am planning a back-up vacation for March, just in case SWW doesn't happen for some reason. Disney doesn't even have remotely accurate times listed for DHS yet. They have it closing at 7pm in early March I guess everything is still up in the air. I don't know if they will do special meals for SOF, but I suspect they will do a package with fireworks, dessert party, and parade, if there is one. I think that's what they do for Frozen Summer Fun.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> "pre-ordered" a bb8 just now from think geek. I don't need it until Christmas so I didn't bother to try and fine someplace with them still in stock. Figure others may need them sooner than me.
> 
> I am super excited to see new party stuff was released today as well. DS wants a star wars birthday party next month and the availability of party supplies was getting very sad. Most excited about the BB8 piñata for the party!!
> 
> We wont have a huge party but we will likely have SW movies, SW video games...including DSs present (infinity 3.0) going.
> 
> I need to download a good SW/space themed playlist for music. Any thoughts?
> 
> What else do I need for the ultimate 9 yo SW birthday party?



Where did you see the SW party stuff? DS wanted an SW party last year (it would have been his 2nd or 3rd one), but they were already discontinuing so many things. We did Minions instead.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> How long does it take to freeze the death star? I am thinking of getting some for the party but want to have a good supply on hand so I will need to make them ahead of time. Also it one sufficient to keep a drink cold for a while?



I wonder if you could make death star popsicles with it. I don't know how you would get a stick in, so it might just be messy.


----------



## drlaurafsu

soniam said:


> Where did you see the SW party stuff? DS wanted an SW party last year (it would have been his 2nd or 3rd one), but they were already discontinuing so many things. We did Minions instead.



Party city online. Haven't check the store yet. It's all new force awakens party supplies. Only things I found Las week were Rebels.


----------



## drlaurafsu

soniam said:


> I wonder if you could make death star popsicles with it. I don't know how you would get a stick in, so it might just be messy.



There are light saber popsicle molds at think geek and amazon.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> http://wm6.walmart.com/Cover-Girl-Star-Wars-Collection.aspx?povid=1229472+|+contentZone1+|+2015-09-04+|+1+|+LN-Star+Wars+landing+page+S6+Covergirl
> 
> I asked a couple of CM yesterday, they work all events and have known some for a couple of years. One was very hush hush "I don't know, we have to wait" the other said "Of course we'll have SWW next year" The shows will probably go into the new flex theater they are building behind ToT. Tomorrow when I go I plan on trying to get a picture of the progress of that theater



That flex theater looks great. I bet it's big and has AC. Perfect place for shows


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> LEGO Star Wars themed bday party for DS that year... my easy cake idea... those are chocolate LEGO blocks I made. I won't win a cake competition anytime soon, but it worked!
> 
> View attachment 121558
> View attachment 121559 View attachment 121560



Great cake! Reminds me of the R2D2 cake my mom made for me when I was a kid. I wish I had pictures of that. In my mind, it was completely awesome. Reality may be different, but that doesn't matter.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> Party city online. Haven't check the store yet. It's all new force awakens party supplies. Only things I found Las week were Rebels.



We are going there to look for a Jawa costume this weekend. I can report back. They didn't have any yet the weekend before last, but they were probably waiting for today.


----------



## HCinKC

AThrillingChase said:


> Talk about mark-ups!
> 
> FYI, I just saw that brookstone now says bb-8 will ship on 10/1. I would guess that is the next shipment. BBB says sold out and won't even let me search by store. Still available on the sphero website though.


I was at the mall this morning, and Brookstone had BB-8 in stock...unless they were empty boxes. They had a whole display, but I didn't actually go in to look. Doesn't make sense they would have them in store but not shipping for a month?


----------



## AThrillingChase

HCinKC said:


> I was at the mall this morning, and Brookstone had BB-8 in stock...unless they were empty boxes. They had a whole display, but I didn't actually go in to look. Doesn't make sense they would have them in store but not shipping for a month?


 
I bought one from them at midnight and it already shipped about an hour ago   I think they are basically taking pre-orders now. but, they were one of the only websites actually giving out dates for the next shipment. I am guessing what they have in store is all that is left, and they are just sold out online. The sphero website is also sold out now, so I guess online ordering is now officially limited to pre-orders!

I am actually torn. I ended up with two, long story, but the shortened version is that I got a little too excited and anxious at midnight and bought one from Brookstone, and then shortly thereafter got afraid that it was a pre-order and bought one from BBB for local pick up. I can pick up from BBB after work, but I kind of feel like I am abandoning my child since I put a ton of prep in and then bought the one from Brookstone first right at midnight. It is almost like waiting in line to get concert tickets for hours at midnight, and then a week later your friend offers you better seats. You want the better seats, but you put so much work into those tickets! haha. Don't worry, I already know how irrational this is!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I bought one from them at midnight and it already shipped about an hour ago   I think they are basically taking pre-orders now. but, they were one of the only websites actually giving out dates for the next shipment. I am guessing what they have in store is all that is left, and they are just sold out online. The sphero website is also sold out now, so I guess online ordering is now officially limited to pre-orders!
> 
> I am actually torn. I ended up with two, long story, but the shortened version is that I got a little too excited and anxious at midnight and bought one from Brookstone, and then shortly thereafter got afraid that it was a pre-order and bought one from BBB for local pick up. I can pick up from BBB after work, but I kind of feel like I am abandoning my child since I put a ton of prep in and then bought the one from Brookstone first right at midnight. It is almost like waiting in line to get concert tickets for hours at midnight, and then a week later your friend offers you better seats. You want the better seats, but you put so much work into those tickets! haha. Don't worry, I already know how irrational this is!


this is the funniest thing ever!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> this is the funniest thing ever!!


 
Haha. You have no idea. I had about 5 websites open last night and pre-loaded to search for sphero, I even had paypal open, cards updated and signed in. When it wasn't coming up on the websites at 12:05 I started to panic. And now I have two! I am giving my brother first crack at it, but if not I may have one for any disers who get shut out!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> Haha. You have no idea. I had about 5 websites open last night and pre-loaded to search for sphero, I even had paypal open, cards updated and signed in. When it wasn't coming up on the websites at 12:05 I started to panic. And now I have two! I am giving my brother first crack at it, but if not I may have one for any disers who get shut out!


I did the SAME thing!  Giving first crack at the other one to my sister!


----------



## maiapapaya

soniam said:


> It is frustrating. I am planning a back-up vacation for March, just in case SWW doesn't happen for some reason. Disney doesn't even have remotely accurate times listed for DHS yet. They have it closing at 7pm in early March I guess everything is still up in the air. I don't know if they will do special meals for SOF, but I suspect they will do a package with fireworks, dessert party, and parade, if there is one. I think that's what they do for Frozen Summer Fun.



LOL, I saw your post in another thread about HS's March hours. I'm right there with you. We were there mid-March this year and the 2016 hours (and EMH) are so different from the same period this past spring. I do know those hours changed not that long before our trip, so it likely is just WDW holding back while they work out the details, but it's difficult for ppl trying to plan a trip. Our ADR date is in a week. While I know there very well may be no special meals offered (and definitely not this far out) I would still like to have a good idea of what our schedule is so I can book other stuff.

I'm also thinking they will do something similar to the Frozen premium package. Disney can't resist an opportunity to make another buck! Just hoping DH will be ok with the cost for a few cupcakes and premium fireworks viewing vs an actual meal. LOL


----------



## xApril

I ended up going to Target and Walmart last night. At Target, they had two separate lines set up. One over by seasonal items & then another by the toys. The toy aisle looked very small so we hopped over to the seasonal items line - they had some toys, stationary sets, clothing, etc. I grabbed a lot in my basket but in the end I left with four items. I got the Star Wars Monopoly featuring Kylo Renn and Finn as the pieces, a Star Wars plush blanket (they sell it year round but I've been wanting it for awhile), the last C-3PO pop vinyl, and a women's cut Star Wars Force Awakens shirt. We hopped over to the toy line later on and it was indeed a very small selection of things that of course had already been bought up. Our Target also did the wookiee giveaway but sadly none of us won.

 I had a friend a few months back send me photos of new cups they'd have at Walmart and so I went over to Walmart after and picked up a C-3PO cup. It's just a cheap $5 kids cup but I like it! Had a very fun night and ended up being up for just about 24 hours. Got some rest and I'm planning to hit up DHS later this afternoon.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

msmama said:


> Zulily has a lot of SW stuff today too - force awakens stuff plus the usual stuff that they have often (and I am accumulating too much of). So loving the amount of girls stuff (even though I don't have a girl).



I always forget about Zulily and as I was scrolling through All The Things I was silently cursing you for mentioning it and making me spend so much money.  But then I got to the bottom where the congregate the stuff that's sold out and got irritated that there are so many girl things that are already sold out.  LOL.


----------



## cvjpirate

Ok I am upset with you guys. I did great, didn't want to spend any money on anything star wars, just saving for my sww trip, but noooooooo you guys have to keep posting and posting making me want a BB-8 along with other stuff!!!


----------



## Jfsag123

Just got home from Target.  Ordered BB-8 from Amazon last night (still hasn't shipped, eye twitching).  They had stuff set up in the toy aisle, which was pretty picked over, but then a whole other section set up where they do the seasonal displays.  I picked up the remote control Millennium Falcon and a Star Wars science force kit.  Christmas is coming together...in September


----------



## soniam

maiapapaya said:


> LOL, I saw your post in another thread about HS's March hours. I'm right there with you. We were there mid-March this year and the 2016 hours (and EMH) are so different from the same period this past spring. I do know those hours changed not that long before our trip, so it likely is just WDW holding back while they work out the details, but it's difficult for ppl trying to plan a trip. Our ADR date is in a week. While I know there very well may be no special meals offered (and definitely not this far out) I would still like to have a good idea of what our schedule is so I can book other stuff.
> 
> I'm also thinking they will do something similar to the Frozen premium package. Disney can't resist an opportunity to make another buck! Just hoping DH will be ok with the cost for a few cupcakes and premium fireworks viewing vs an actual meal. LOL



I know. My ADR date is 9/13. It really snuck up. Some of the stuff I want to book won't be available to book yet anyway, like the Skipper Canteen, Morimoto, and any SW meals. I am hoping that they at least have Rebel Hangar. That would make sense to me, but that doesn't always equal sense to WDW I am hoping that we don't actually have to take this trip though. I would really prefer to go with our original plans for early June during SWW. This is only in case they don't do SWW at all or during that time. I really want to see the Star Wars stuff and have a longer trip with possibly 2 weekends of SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Ok I am upset with you guys. I did great, didn't want to spend any money on anything star wars, just saving for my sww trip, but noooooooo you guys have to keep posting and posting making me want a BB-8 along with other stuff!!!


----------



## yulilin3

And this is me almost all the time


----------



## soniam

cvjpirate said:


> Ok I am upset with you guys. I did great, didn't want to spend any money on anything star wars, just saving for my sww trip, but noooooooo you guys have to keep posting and posting making me want a BB-8 along with other stuff!!!



Get the stuffed animal. It's not as expensive, like ~$10. Of course you can always use t-shirts, and they just count as clothes, right


----------



## soniam

HCinKC said:


> I was at the mall this morning, and Brookstone had BB-8 in stock...unless they were empty boxes. They had a whole display, but I didn't actually go in to look. Doesn't make sense they would have them in store but not shipping for a month?



I wonder if they are trying to supply their stores before providing to online.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> I bought one from them at midnight and it already shipped about an hour ago   I think they are basically taking pre-orders now. but, they were one of the only websites actually giving out dates for the next shipment. I am guessing what they have in store is all that is left, and they are just sold out online. The sphero website is also sold out now, so I guess online ordering is now officially limited to pre-orders!
> 
> I am actually torn. I ended up with two, long story, but the shortened version is that I got a little too excited and anxious at midnight and bought one from Brookstone, and then shortly thereafter got afraid that it was a pre-order and bought one from BBB for local pick up. I can pick up from BBB after work, but I kind of feel like I am abandoning my child since I put a ton of prep in and then bought the one from Brookstone first right at midnight. It is almost like waiting in line to get concert tickets for hours at midnight, and then a week later your friend offers you better seats. You want the better seats, but you put so much work into those tickets! haha. Don't worry, I already know how irrational this is!



Don't feel bad. We somehow ended up ordering 3

EDIT: And I almost ordered another one after that for who knows what reason


----------



## soniam

Did anyone get one of the new magic bands? The Kylo Ren one looks cool, but it doesn't make sounds or lights. I am thinking that we will wait to see what's released for SOF or SWW. DS would have loved the Donald one from this year. If it had been a Darth Donald, I would have gotten it for him in a second. We have some awesome Chopper MB skins for our next trip, thanks to @OhioStateBuckeye. So, if we do get any, they will have to be really cool.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Is anyone on the dis creative board designing magic band skins? We should do some for SWW next year. I think that would be an awesome way to identify thread members


----------



## CodeGoddess

soniam said:


> Did anyone get one of the new magic bands?



These sound great. I have not seen them yet. Do you happen to have a link?

ETA: Never mind, I thought there was more than just the Kylo Ren one.


----------



## Cynister

soniam said:


> Did anyone get one of the new magic bands? The Kylo Ren one looks cool, but it doesn't make sounds or lights. I am thinking that we will wait to see what's released for SOF or SWW. DS would have loved the Donald one from this year. If it had been a Darth Donald, I would have gotten it for him in a second. We have some awesome Chopper MB skins for our next trip, thanks to @OhioStateBuckeye. So, if we do get any, they will have to be really cool.



I ordered some online this morning. I can post a pic when they come in if you want a closer look. Were there others besides Kylo Ren?


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> I ordered some online this morning. I can post a pic when they come in if you want a closer look. Were there others besides Kylo Ren?


no just Kylo Ren


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> no just Kylo Ren



You're right, just Kylo. They had the Luke one available off the Force Friday link. They need more styles of SW bands ASAP.


----------



## soniam

Just got my BBB BB8 shipping notification. No delivery date yet.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I was just thinking - it is only Sept. 4th and we are on page 36!


----------



## Cynister

drlaurafsu said:


> Is anyone on the dis creative board designing magic band skins? We should do some for SWW next year. I think that would be an awesome way to identify thread members


Don't know but I'd be willing to give it a try if people have suggestions.


----------



## maiapapaya

soniam said:


> I know. My ADR date is 9/13. It really snuck up. Some of the stuff I want to book won't be available to book yet anyway, like the Skipper Canteen, Morimoto, and any SW meals. I am hoping that they at least have Rebel Hangar. That would make sense to me, but that doesn't always equal sense to WDW I am hoping that we don't actually have to take this trip though. I would really prefer to go with our original plans for early June during SWW. This is only in case they don't do SWW at all or during that time. I really want to see the Star Wars stuff and have a longer trip with possibly 2 weekends of SWW.



Well since SWW are still on the site for "summer 2016" I would think they are still going ahead. It's most likely the SOTF is an add-on to capitalize on the SW craziness that is mounting with the movie, and as a draw for HS since so much is being closed for the work on the new lands. You're probably totally safe with your SWW trip. We are already booked for March for our daughters' spring break, so SOTF is a bonus for us.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> I was just thinking - it is only Sept. 4th and we are on page 36!



I see a second thread in our future for this SWW, especially if they apply the 250 page limit.


----------



## soniam

Jfsag123 said:


> What time were they released last year? I'm a grad student and and wondering if I will need to skip class at some point.



I don't know for sure about the meals, since I wasn't following the thread then. Usually, meals are released at one of 3 times, either online at 6am EST, on the phones at 7am EST, or after they are announced on the Parks Blog, which I think is usually about 10am EST or before. So, it can make for a long morning, because we don't always know when or where it's going to happen or there could be system issues where the meals are not made available when they should have been. The VIP and deluxe package had to be booked over the phone, so the earliest for that would have been 7am EST. The premium package was doable online or over the phone, but I don't know if it was available at 6am.


----------



## JTBE

AThrillingChase said:


> I bought one from them at midnight and it already shipped about an hour ago   I think they are basically taking pre-orders now. but, they were one of the only websites actually giving out dates for the next shipment. I am guessing what they have in store is all that is left, and they are just sold out online. The sphero website is also sold out now, so I guess online ordering is now officially limited to pre-orders!
> 
> I am actually torn. I ended up with two, long story, but the shortened version is that I got a little too excited and anxious at midnight and bought one from Brookstone, and then shortly thereafter got afraid that it was a pre-order and bought one from BBB for local pick up. I can pick up from BBB after work, but I kind of feel like I am abandoning my child since I put a ton of prep in and then bought the one from Brookstone first right at midnight. It is almost like waiting in line to get concert tickets for hours at midnight, and then a week later your friend offers you better seats. You want the better seats, but you put so much work into those tickets! haha. Don't worry, I already know how irrational this is!



I bought mine at Brookstone too. I picked up the box and the sales person laughed. He said they are empty boxes. They got one for me from the back. But I was thankful to get it. Almost sold out


----------



## Cynister

Jfsag123 said:


> What time were they released last year? I'm a grad student and and wondering if I will need to skip class at some point.


Yulady has the specifics on the 1st page, but for 2015 SWW, meals were announced in December 2014. VIP & Premium packages were announced in April 2015.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I am leaving in about 15 minutes to go pick up BB-8 #2 at BBB (I am getting really confused with all the B's going around right now, whew). Brookstone shipped my BB-8 #1 today but via ups surepost, so it will likely take at least a week to get here depending where they ship from, since it transfers to usps for the final leg of the journey. Bah.

Maybe I will take a video of it terrorizing my cat and post it. lol.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Our local Bed Bath and Beyond had about 20 BB8 in stock this afternoon and all the new Tervis.  It was hard to keep reminding myself I had already ordered one!!


----------



## Jfsag123

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Stil waiting (not so) patiently for Amazon "SHIPPED" notification ... ... #DisneyParanoia



STILL have not gotten mine.  Has yours shipped yet?



soniam said:


> I don't know for sure about the meals, since I wasn't following the thread then. Usually, meals are released at one of 3 times, either online at 6am EST, on the phones at 7am EST, or after they are announced on the Parks Blog, which I think is usually about 10am EST or before. So, it can make for a long morning, because we don't always know when or where it's going to happen or there could be system issues where the meals are not made available when they should have been. The VIP and deluxe package had to be booked over the phone, so the earliest for that would have been 7am EST. The premium package was doable online or over the phone, but I don't know if it was available at 6am.





Cynister said:


> Yulady has the specifics on the 1st page, but for 2015 SWW, meals were announced in December 2014. VIP & Premium packages were announced in April 2015.



Thank you both!

Thought I would share a pic of my kids at our local Target this afternoon.  I let them look around after school.  It was a free dress day and DS had elected to wear his Chewbacca shirt (his favorite character) and Star Wars shoes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw on Twitter... 15% off for Force Friday on Amazon exclusive bundle of Disney Infinity 3.0 guys... http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Infinity-Empire-Not-Machine-Specific/dp/B014TY2IUC/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jfsag123 said:


> STILL have not gotten mine.  Has yours shipped yet?


No!! I'm in a car heading to NYC and keep using up my iPhone battery to check!! LOL!

ETA: I'm debating whether to check out the Disney Store and Toys r Us in Manhattan... Wonder if everything is just GONE by now. Thank goodness for online shopping!


----------



## mmafan




----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Did I already post that Downtown Disney has BB8, but for $199.95...I'm pretty sleep deprived at this point





AThrillingChase said:


> Talk about mark-ups!



FYI just a saw this on Twitter... @laughing_place...

Disney Parks lowers the price of @Sphero #BB8 toy after fan complaints http://t.co/WFdwkrFTGT http://t.co/gzeqITkSfO


----------



## JayLeeJay

So happy for everyone who got everything they wanted (or 2 or 3 of what they wanted). 

I didn't intentionally set out to look for Star Wars items (we aren't bringing new stuff into our new place until all boxes are unpacked, but judging by our current pace of unpacking that might be a long time) but did end up at Kohl's and saw a bunch of cute items. I was really surprised at how expensive all of the Kohl's items were, though. They had necklaces and bracelets for $50, Tervis tumblers for over $30, etc. Are all of the new items that costly (other then the $150 BB8)? I don't know if it is new or not, but I did see a lightsaber grilling set that makes sound effects. That would be pretty fun to pull out at the next cookout.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> FYI just a saw this on Twitter... @laughing_place...
> 
> Disney Parks lowers the price of @Sphero #BB8 toy after fan complaints http://t.co/WFdwkrFTGT http://t.co/gzeqITkSfO



I thought @yulilin3 had just been up for too long. I can't believe they were really charging people $50 more. Now that's outrageous.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> So happy for everyone who got everything they wanted (or 2 or 3 of what they wanted).
> 
> I didn't intentionally set out to look for Star Wars items (we aren't bringing new stuff into our new place until all boxes are unpacked, but judging by our current pace of unpacking that might be a long time) but did end up at Kohl's and saw a bunch of cute items. I was really surprised at how expensive all of the Kohl's items were, though. They had necklaces and bracelets for $50, Tervis tumblers for over $30, etc. Are all of the new items that costly (other then the $150 BB8)? I don't know if it is new or not, but I did see a lightsaber grilling set that makes sound effects. That would be pretty fun to pull out at the next cookout.


I haven't really gone anywhere other than Disney and the Disney Store but I bet Walmart has more affordable stuff, it's just a matter of looking.
BTW went to my local Disney Store and they sold out of Rey's Elite Series , booooo. She said to call every morning and they might get new shipment. I hope cause that's the only "toy" I really wanted


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> FYI just a saw this on Twitter... @laughing_place...
> 
> Disney Parks lowers the price of @Sphero #BB8 toy after fan complaints http://t.co/WFdwkrFTGT http://t.co/gzeqITkSfO





soniam said:


> I thought @yulilin3 had just been up for too long. I can't believe they were really charging people $50 more. Now that's outrageous.


And I'm still up 
Actually got the same message from a friend.
I bought the BB8 for a fellow DISser but I'm going back to DTD tomorrow to get the refund on that...it's just ridiculous they would charge $50 more to begin with but she really wanted BB8 right away.


----------



## DekrRini

My wallet does not thank you.  First I bought a pair of Boba Fett crocs from Crocs and now I bought a stormtrooper magic band and a Boba Fett t-shirt from the Disney Store.


----------



## slaveone

Ok I failed on hunt my first order troops so preordered set from Amazon. My haul for today was 10 cans of spaghettios. and a nerf pistol...


----------



## soniam

DekrRini said:


> My wallet does not thank you.  First I bought a pair of Boba Fett crocs from Crocs and now I bought a stormtrooper magic band and a Boba Fett t-shirt from the Disney Store.



You cannot resist the dark side


----------



## soniam

slaveone said:


> Ok I failed on hunt my first order troops so preordered set from Amazon. My haul for today was 10 cans of spaghettios. and a nerf pistol...



Oooo, nerf pistol


----------



## jane2073

I like that Nerf pistol!!

I went to TRU and Target this morning and then again this afternoon.
My daughter was actually disappointed that I would not let her skip school to go look at the SW stuff!  
Fortunately there was plenty to look at this afternoon.

I wound up buying a Rey Pop figure, two of the smaller Lego sets, and Rey's ship.  I also got my daughter a hoodie from Target.

While the Target SW display had pegs set up for the Disney Infinity 3.0 characters, they never actually displayed them there.  I did fine Sabine in the normal game area.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> Party city online. Haven't check the store yet. It's all new force awakens party supplies. Only things I found Las week were Rebels.



Our Party City had the Force Awakens party supplies today. They looked pretty good. Not enough BB-8 though


----------



## drlaurafsu

soniam said:


> Our Party City had the Force Awakens party supplies today. They looked pretty good. Not enough BB-8 though



Ours didn't have them yet. I will probably order online. Been searching all evening for Star Wars party ideas. Need to revisit last year's thread for a few things...including the adult beverages.


----------



## delmar411

I ended up ordering BB-8 online from best buy for store pickup this morning around 9am. If I hadnt ordered before the store opened, I would have been SOL. They said they got 14 but when I went to pick mine up they were all gone already except for the 3 online orders. I'm glad I decided to check back after checking earlier this morning and it being marked sold out. 

Really didnt buy much of anything from OUAT, I really wanted the vinyl so I gave a couple managers what for over them not limiting and not have most of the supply there at the store (they said WOD and Dstreet had supplies of them). But whatever I will get one this week from one of the stores. 

The line up was really well done and we were treated nicer than I have ever experienced from Disney so that was really appreciated. 

I still have a few things I will end up picking up for Christmas and I am still on the hunt for a BB8 pop vinyl.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> Ours didn't have them yet. I will probably order online. Been searching all evening for Star Wars party ideas. Need to revisit last year's thread for a few things...including the adult beverages.



I think Party City had gliding stormtrooper and Kaylo Ren balloons online and in the store. My avatar is a gliding minion from DS party in February. It was really cool and lasted for months. I think it was about 4ft high. They have magnets attached to the bottom that allow them to float just above the floor. They need helium though. It was a lot of fun, so much that I made it my avatar


----------



## hiroMYhero

delmar411 said:


> I ended up ordering BB-8 online from best buy for store pickup this morning around 9am. If I hadnt ordered before the store opened, I would have been SOL. They said they got 14 but when I went to pick mine up they were all gone already except for the 3 online orders. I'm glad I decided to check back after checking earlier this morning and it being marked sold out.
> 
> Really didnt buy much of anything from OUAT, I really wanted the vinyl so I gave a couple managers what for over them not limiting and not have most of the supply there at the store (they said WOD and Dstreet had supplies of them). But whatever I will get one this week from one of the stores.
> 
> The line up was really well done and we were treated nicer than I have ever experienced from Disney so that was really appreciated.
> 
> I still have a few things I will end up picking up for Christmas and I am still on the hunt for a BB8 pop vinyl.


Hot Topic has the Pop. I saw it earlier today in the mall but was actually looking for some Spirited Away clothing. Here's the website:
http://m.hottopic.com/hottopic/PopC...akens Pop BB-8 Vinyl Bobble-Head-10429967.jsp


----------



## jennab113

I am a little sad I didn't participate in any real Force Friday stuff. I did get Aftermath at an event with Chuck Wendig at my BN at midnight, so that was cool. I already finished it. It was good! I had preordered 4 other books and tried to start Lost Stars by Claudia Gray tonight, but I am too tired! I didn't get any toys, but I did order BB-8 from Amazon. My delivery date is 9/8, which is fine since I am at DragonCon all weekend anyway. 

Eventually I want to get the Funko Pops of Rey, Finn, and Poe, but I am trying now to spend too much money right now because I am going to WDW in two weeks! (She says after buying 5 books and an expensive toy today...)


----------



## AThrillingChase

delmar411 said:


> I ended up ordering BB-8 online from best buy for store pickup this morning around 9am. If I hadnt ordered before the store opened, I would have been SOL. They said they got 14 but when I went to pick mine up they were all gone already except for the 3 online orders. I'm glad I decided to check back after checking earlier this morning and it being marked sold out.



When I picked mine up the girl actually said oh you got one of these (there were 3 waiting for pick-up I could see). Me: yeah, isn't it cute? Clerk: "I don't get this"
She followed that up with a look of shock and confused "OH" when she rang it up and read me the price.

BB-8 vs. Cat update:

The rolling around my apartment does not seem to bother him, mostly just some curiosity. But when BB-8's head starts spinning around and wigging out, oh man. I turned my head once and BB-8's head just disappeared (not to worry, this is a family friendly post, the head was recovered). At one point he was so perplexed that he was meowing at it in a way I am not sure I have heard before...lol.

On a related note, if BB-8 hits a wall or object too hard, sometimes his head just pops right off. haha. It is kind of twisted, but you just can't help but laugh because of how animated it gets. Whenever he really hits something, a storm trooper appears on the app screen too, a cute touch. So far though, my favorite part is actually just leaving him in his cradle and playing with the app. You can make him have different emotions, sounds, a lot of head movement. Very cute. And easier than chasing him around because wow is he fast! The first time I set him down in patrol mode he zoomed across the dining room, all the way around the corner and down the hallway.


----------



## xApril

Sounds like BB-8 is a lot of fun! I have cats too and I'm sure they'd go nuts. 

Went to DHS tonight and Watto's Grotto was open. Not as much merchandise in there as SWW, but still quite a few new items. I ended up getting a Star Wars stainless steel ring. I asked a CM and the store is permanent, at least for now.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> Ok I failed on hunt my first order troops so preordered set from Amazon. My haul for today was 10 cans of spaghettios. and a nerf pistol...


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> I ended up ordering BB-8 online from best buy for store pickup this morning around 9am. If I hadnt ordered before the store opened, I would have been SOL. They said they got 14 but when I went to pick mine up they were all gone already except for the 3 online orders. I'm glad I decided to check back after checking earlier this morning and it being marked sold out.
> 
> Really didnt buy much of anything from OUAT, I really wanted the vinyl so I gave a couple managers what for over them not limiting and not have most of the supply there at the store (they said WOD and Dstreet had supplies of them). But whatever I will get one this week from one of the stores.
> 
> The line up was really well done and we were treated nicer than I have ever experienced from Disney so that was really appreciated.
> 
> I still have a few things I will end up picking up for Christmas and I am still on the hunt for a BB8 pop vinyl.


Did you read that they lowered BB8's price down to $149 after the event? I'm headed to DTD and DHS now to go get the refund




jennab113 said:


> I am a little sad I didn't participate in any real Force Friday stuff. I did get Aftermath at an event with Chuck Wendig at my BN at midnight, so that was cool. I already finished it. It was good! I had preordered 4 other books and tried to start Lost Stars by Claudia Gray tonight, but I am too tired! I didn't get any toys, but I did order BB-8 from Amazon. My delivery date is 9/8, which is fine since I am at DragonCon all weekend anyway.
> 
> Eventually I want to get the Funko Pops of Rey, Finn, and Poe, but I am trying now to spend too much money right now because I am going to WDW in two weeks! (She says after buying 5 books and an expensive toy today...)


Have fun at Dragon Con, @The Sunrise Student  and Mr. Sunshine are there, not sure if she'll be wearing her Mara Jade today.
Maybe I'll see you in two weeks 



AThrillingChase said:


> When I picked mine up the girl actually said oh you got one of these (there were 3 waiting for pick-up I could see). Me: yeah, isn't it cute? Clerk: "I don't get this"
> She followed that up with a look of shock and confused "OH" when she rang it up and read me the price.
> 
> BB-8 vs. Cat update:
> 
> The rolling around my apartment does not seem to bother him, mostly just some curiosity. But when BB-8's head starts spinning around and wigging out, oh man. I turned my head once and BB-8's head just disappeared (not to worry, this is a family friendly post, the head was recovered). At one point he was so perplexed that he was meowing at it in a way I am not sure I have heard before...lol.
> 
> On a related note, if BB-8 hits a wall or object too hard, sometimes his head just pops right off. haha. It is kind of twisted, but you just can't help but laugh because of how animated it gets. Whenever he really hits something, a storm trooper appears on the app screen too, a cute touch. So far though, my favorite part is actually just leaving him in his cradle and playing with the app. You can make him have different emotions, sounds, a lot of head movement. Very cute. And easier than chasing him around because wow is he fast! The first time I set him down in patrol mode he zoomed across the dining room, all the way around the corner and down the hallway.


I need video 



xApril said:


> Sounds like BB-8 is a lot of fun! I have cats too and I'm sure they'd go nuts.
> 
> Went to DHS tonight and Watto's Grotto was open. Not as much merchandise in there as SWW, but still quite a few new items. I ended up getting a Star Wars stainless steel ring. I asked a CM and the store is permanent, at least for now.


Going there today to take pictures and maybe video (the battery on the Cannon is acting up)


----------



## drlaurafsu

I am so upset. I just unzipped all my photopass photos from SWW (it was a busy summer) to look for one use in a banner for DSs birthday banner and most of the characters were missing! I know they were there when I checked the account after the trip or I wouldn't have downloaded them. 

I have emailed them to see the can help, and will call next week to follow up. But right now I am sad.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I need video



I unfortunately failed to realize I had to use my phone to control him, and therefore could not also record it. haha. The ipad is charging and I will try to upload one sometime this weekend!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Target is continuing their coupons for SW merchandise. They've included the text codes rather than have printed coupons for the ad that begins tomorrow (we receive our newspaper on Saturdays):
$10 off of $50 text FORCE10 to 827438
$25 off of $100 text FORCE25 to 827438
The Target.com promo code is FORCE.

The Pop Vinyls are 8.99 and the ad says Unhooded Kylo Ren and Captain Phasma as well as others available.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> I am so upset. I just unzipped all my photopass photos from SWW (it was a busy summer) to look for one use in a banner for DSs birthday banner and most of the characters were missing! I know they were there when I checked the account after the trip or I wouldn't have downloaded them.
> 
> I have emailed them to see the can help, and will call next week to follow up. But right now I am sad.



I hope you find them. Are they still in your account? If they have meet & greets with the SW characters on our next trip, I plan to get Memory Maker. We have never purchased it. I have looked at some of our past PP photos, but they have never been that good. We tend to blink or generally look stupid in photos I will have to double check that what I download is what I expected.


----------



## HCinKC

mmafan said:


> View attachment 121683


Where are the shoes from? Those are great!



JayLeeJay said:


> So happy for everyone who got everything they wanted (or 2 or 3 of what they wanted).
> 
> I didn't intentionally set out to look for Star Wars items (we aren't bringing new stuff into our new place until all boxes are unpacked, but judging by our current pace of unpacking that might be a long time) but did end up at Kohl's and saw a bunch of cute items. I was really surprised at how expensive all of the Kohl's items were, though. They had necklaces and bracelets for $50, Tervis tumblers for over $30, etc. Are all of the new items that costly (other then the $150 BB8)? I don't know if it is new or not, but I did see a lightsaber grilling set that makes sound effects. That would be pretty fun to pull out at the next cookout.


IMO, Kohls is always overpriced on everything. I only go there if I get one of those free $10 gift cards in the mail. I got a tank top, $12.99, and long sleeve shirt, $19.99, at Target. Both Target and Wlamart have a range of prices, most of which I felt were reasonable. Even TRU and the Disney Store weren't marked up like that.


Ods and I did the Walmart and Target events this morning. Walmart had Droid Tales posters, a BB8 coloring sheet, those Topps discs, and a cupcake! They also did a drawing for. Big R2 Mylar balloon, but we didn't win. Target only had a couple of toys out for demo. I was hoping to see the blade builders in action, but they only had a single saber open. They were giving the kids plastic lunch boxes. Generally, the action figures are pretty picked over. I also didn't have luck with kids clothing. Otherwise, it seems like the suppliers/stores did pretty well with stock. I am certainly not worried about anything running out which will be good as the holidays approach.


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone that ordered SW goodies: your packages are on their way


----------



## angai379

Hi everyone. I've been lurking since last year's SWW and the sheer kindness of the amazing people on this thread drew me out. 

I just wanted to say if you still want a BB8 don't give up quite yet. I just picked mine up from the local BBB that's a little out of my way. I was able to reserve it last night at 9 right before closing and waltzed right up to guest services to claim him this morning. Of course they wouldn't give him to me without speaking in a Yoda voice. I'm ok with that. Try the out of the out of the way places. They were only given 8 in store and I purchesed the 4th.


----------



## yulilin3

angai379 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been lurking since last year's SWW and the sheer kindness of the amazing people on this thread drew me out.
> 
> I just wanted to say if you still want a BB8 don't give up quite yet. I just picked mine up from the local BBB that's a little out of my way. I was able to reserve it last night at 9 right before closing and waltzed right up to guest services to claim him this morning. Of course they wouldn't give him to me without speaking in a Yoda voice. I'm ok with that. Try the out of the out of the way places. They were only given 8 in store and I purchesed the 4th.


I love lurkers  thanks for the info.
Just came back from DHS and checked out Watto's Grotto, not the same amount of merchandise as SWW but it's still a nice place to check out. All the Force Awakens stuff is there plus build a droid and build a lightsaber. Tattooine Traders only has a small corner with Force Awakens stuff. Also Build a lightsaber has the new piece to build Kylo Ren's lightsaber  pictures to come soon


----------



## yulilin3

Here are pictures of the merchandise sold at Watto's Grotto. And some pics from Tattooine Traders and Once Upon a Toy

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...392.1073741934.1406401066&type=1&l=f424c2804e
CM had BB8 out and were playing, and allowing guest to play with him at Watto's, very cool. The LE pins are selling out quick, there's a limit of 2 and are only found at Watto's and Once Upon a Toy. The Vinylmation that sold out in 5 minutes during the Force Friday event is back at Once Upon a Toy, I was able to get the $50 refunded to my cards with no issue


----------



## yulilin3

Wasn't someone looking for this during SWW?  There's about 10 of these left at Tattooine Traders


----------



## yulilin3

new balloons at DHS thanks to Disney Fox on instagram for photo


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Here are pictures of the merchandise sold at Watto's Grotto. And some pics from Tattooine Traders and Once Upon a Toy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...392.1073741934.1406401066&type=1&l=f424c2804e


Nice pics, yulilin! I hope the BB-8 shirts are still there in a couple of weeks. It finally dawned on me that I'll be back in February for the Princess 10K... and will need a SW shirt to wear when in Studios because Season will/should be happening then!

Which BB-8 shirt did you choose?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Nice pics, yulilin! I hope the BB-8 shirts are still there in a couple of weeks. It finally dawned on me that I'll be back in February for the Princess 10K... and will need a SW shirt to wear when in Studios because Season will/should be happening then!
> 
> Which BB-8 shirt did you choose?


I bought this one




and for BB8 I went to WalMart and got this one. only $9.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I bought this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for BB8 I went to WalMart and got this one. only $9.


Very nice! I looked at some shirts yesterday at Penney's: Men's were 2 for $20 and Juniors were $11.99... but nothing looked as good as the two you have! And, you'll be happy to know I am able to identify the Rebel symbol on your shirt!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone that ordered SW goodies: your packages are on their way



Are you using your Jedi mind tricks on the sellers



yulilin3 said:


> Here are pictures of the merchandise sold at Watto's Grotto. And some pics from Tattooine Traders and Once Upon a Toy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...392.1073741934.1406401066&type=1&l=f424c2804e



I see some of the shirts that I bought DS online. I got the black one with Kylo Ren & his lightsaber for myself. I was disappointed in the BB-8 shirt options. I think there was only one I did get it for DS. I liked the black and grey old school women's Star Wars shirt too. They didn't have it online. Also the droid and stormtroopers in earhats are great. I probably would have gotten one if they had been online. Actually, it's probably good they didn't have all of this online



yulilin3 said:


> I bought this one
> 
> and for BB8 I went to WalMart and got this one. only $9.



Love this shirt. This is the best BB-8 shirt I have seen yet. It's very retro/70s looking.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Are you using your Jedi mind tricks on the sellers
> 
> 
> 
> I see some of the shirts that I bought DS online. I got the black one with Kylo Ren & his lightsaber for myself. I was disappointed in the BB-8 shirt options. I think there was only one I did get it for DS. I liked the black and grey old school women's Star Wars shirt too. They didn't have it online. Also the droid and stormtroopers in earhats are great. I probably would have gotten one if they had been online. Actually, it's probably good they didn't have all of this online
> 
> 
> 
> Love this shirt. This is the best BB-8 shirt I have seen yet. It's very retro/70s looking.


I loved that BB8 one too. Actually wearing it tonight to go see my son and his band play at Dexters
If you see anything from Disney that you would like to buy send me a pm and we can work something out.
Have a great long weekend everyone


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Saw these guys at the Times Square Toys R Us today.  There and Disney Store Times Square sold out of Sphero BB-8 and every Rey doll/figure.  Had a conversation with a CM used to selling princess stuff and SUPER EXCITED about now selling SW stuff to girls.  We talked about how we hope this sellout on Rey items will tell Disney something about demand from girls... and for things that are NOT pink or purple...


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Saw these guys at the Times Square Toys R Us today.  There and Disney Store Times Square sold out of Sphero BB-8 and every Rey doll/figure.  Had a conversation with a CM used to selling princess stuff and SUPER EXCITED about now selling SW stuff to girls.  We talked about how we hope this sellout on Rey items will tell Disney something about demand from girls... and for things that are NOT pink or purple...
> 
> View attachment 121938 View attachment 121939



I don't mind purple. It can be kind of dark and mysterious, like Malificient, but pink I am hoping that Rey is the female SW character that I can get behind. Padme is ok, but a little whiny. Leia is a little better, but still doesn't quite do it for me. I like Sabine, but she's too young for me. I really like Hera, but they just don't have anything for her


----------



## williamscm3

So I'm confused about Captain Phasma. I know a woman plays the character, but the costumes they just put out seem to be geared towards men. Im curious to see if she will have any lines or take her helmet off during the movie or if they will ever make reference to her being a woman?


----------



## Dittz

Okay need some help. I don't know a lot about Star Wars (movies books) and want to get in the loop before SWW/TFA.  I have only seen the 6 movies.  Which TV shows are there how many seasons of each and order do they go so I can start watching them.  I figured I'd ask here instead of searching all over Google.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> So I'm confused about Captain Phasma. I know a woman plays the character, but the costumes they just put out seem to be geared towards men. Im curious to see if she will have any lines or take her helmet off during the movie or if they will ever make reference to her being a woman?


We saw the voice changer helmet, they have it at the Disney Store in the mall and her voice is female. So that's way we know for sure. There was a whole uproar from fans that wanted her armor to have more womanly shape but I'm completely Ok with it being the way it is, we don't need to see breast shapes and an hourglass figure to know it's a woman. That's just my opinion.
Also I was looking for Rey and Phasma figures and they are all sold out...they need to understand that women and girls make 50% of the SW/Marvel?geekdom market. For example we went to watch my son's band play last night and met a 20 year old girl co-worker of his and my daughter and her started talking...well the entire conversation was about Marvel characters, and they showed pictures of Marvel things they had on their phone while all the guys (4 of them) were just completely clueless of what was going on...Plus who is most likely the person that goes buys merchandise for their family? Don't you think if you had some cool designs for women and girls we would buy it as opposed to mens/boys clothes?
Ok, I'm done 



Dittz said:


> Okay need some help. I don't know a lot about Star Wars (movies books) and want to get in the loop before SWW/TFA.  I have only seen the 6 movies.  Which TV shows are there how many seasons of each and order do they go so I can start watching them.  I figured I'd ask here instead of searching all over Google.  Thank you everyone.


Playing right now is Rebels on Disney XD. They started their second Season last week. I would watch this first since it looks like it'll have a bigger presence in the parks very soon (New JTA show)
The other show is Star Wars The Clone Wars, this show actually is over but there are 3 seasons and it started with a movie that was released in theaters (not many people watched it, I did and I liked it)
If you really want to be in the loop I would watch the entire Clone Wars series first and then Rebels just because some characters from Clone Wars jumped into Rebels and you would understand more of what's happening.


----------



## jane2073

I am glad they are not making Captain Phasma's armor  more "girly".  It is armor!  
Pad a started off pretty strong but became such a weak character by the third movie.
I think Leia is a good strong character.  She can certainly stand up for herself.
I am really looking forward to learning more about Rey!

We went to Wotto's Grotto last night around 6:45.  It was empty of people.  Not a ton of stuff but still fun to look around.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I don't mind purple. It can be kind of dark and mysterious, like Malificient, but pink I am hoping that Rey is the female SW character that I can get behind. Padme is ok, but a little whiny. Leia is a little better, but still doesn't quite do it for me. I like Sabine, but she's too young for me. I really like Hera, but they just don't have anything for her



Ugh, Padme.  Now, I've never had kids, but from what I've heard from moms, having two kids is certainly worth living for.  Not abandoning your newborn kids because you have a 'broken heart' from your epic romance with a weird, evil stalkerish little boy who doesn't like sand  (yep, those are my thoughts).  

While I'm ranting...I am so hoping that Rey can be the first female SW main character who does not have to do the skimpy outfit.  If we can just get through this trilogy without her in a slave bikini or a magically ripped up skin tight white bodysuit, I'll be happy.  Sorry, guys.  

Hera is top of my list too.  I always wanted to be a pilot.  Plus, she owns Chopper.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh, Padme.  Now, I've never had kids, but from what I've heard from moms, having two kids is certainly worth living for.  Not abandoning your newborn kids because you have a 'broken heart' from your epic romance with a weird, evil stalkerish little boy who doesn't like sand  (yep, those are my thoughts).
> 
> While I'm ranting...I am so hoping that Rey can be the first female SW main character who does not have to do the skimpy outfit.  If we can just get through this trilogy without her in a slave bikini or a magically ripped up skin tight white bodysuit, I'll be happy.  Sorry, guys.
> 
> Hera is top of my list too.  I always wanted to be a pilot.  Plus, she owns Chopper.


Anakin's thought on sand:  _It's coarse and rough and irritating and it gets everywhere._
I totally agree about Padme.
BTWQ were you the one searching for the Zeb/Chopper vinyl set during SWW this year? I know someone on the thread wanted it and was sold out but don't remember who


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh, Padme.  Now, I've never had kids, but from what I've heard from moms, having two kids is certainly worth living for.  Not abandoning your newborn kids because you have a 'broken heart' from your epic romance with a weird, evil stalkerish little boy who doesn't like sand  (yep, those are my thoughts).
> 
> While I'm ranting...I am so hoping that Rey can be the first female SW main character who does not have to do the skimpy outfit.  If we can just get through this trilogy without her in a slave bikini or a magically ripped up skin tight white bodysuit, I'll be happy.  Sorry, guys.
> 
> Hera is top of my list too.  I always wanted to be a pilot.  Plus, she owns Chopper.



Zam Wessel isn't too bad, but she wears pink Padme is a horrible example of how women don't need a man to define them

I was looking for a female SW costume, and my choices were regular Leia, sexy Leia, sexy Padme, sexy Han, sexy Vader, sexy Boba, or sexy Sabine. Rey, which was not overly sexy, was on back-order until 10/23 What is that telling the costume makers? They did have a Jedi costume, but DS wanted me to be a Jawa. So, that's what I went with and will probably have to cut the length.

I don't know if you can say that Hera owns Chopper though. Does anyone really own some of these droids, or do the droids own the people



yulilin3 said:


> Anakin's thought on sand:  _It's coarse and rough and irritating and it gets everywhere._
> I totally agree about Padme.



Exactly That's the best description of Padme that I have ever heard


----------



## HCinKC

Hold on, Padme is a great lesson about what NOT to do in a relationship. Don't fall for the "bad boy" who mistreats you. Don't let said bad boy separate you from you children. I am a mom of two, married to a fantastic man. I could understand dying of a broken heart over a great guy versus living for newborn(s) you basically don't know. I don't think we have to love our children more than our spouse. On the other hand, those children would be the last living part of him. So why wouldn't you want to be with them? Plus, as said, Padme died over crazy Anakin lol. She had enough love? Interest? Whatever to name them but not to raise them? Stupid. I don't know why it couldn't have just been that she died from injuries inflicted by Anakin.

Now, back to all of us spending our money and losing our minds over merchandise...
The Walmart I went to didn't have that BB8 shirt. ODS did pick out that same design with Boba Fett for DH's Christmas present (from him but on DH's dime lol). They had another BB shirt, but it was that diagram one. Meh. Disney Store shirts were pretty limited, too. I love the tank and long sleeve I got from Target, but they are old SW, not new.

It's funny about the costumes. I can't remember which costume site I was on recently, but they had a page for family costumes. The SW mom ones were all sexy - Darth Talon, Leia, sexy troopers and Vader. A) I am not wearing that because no one wants to see that. B) that is not the image of women I want to be supporting for my boys. C) I have zero interest even if I look fantastic. I am not twenty going to some bar or rave. I am...a good bit older planning an elementary school party and taking my kids around the neighborhood. Besides that, I want something realistic. There are plenty of women who want a normal costume. It's like there are two categories for women - sexy or shapeless comedy.


----------



## Jfsag123

My BB-8 STILL has not shipped from Amazon, yet they're still saying it will arrive by 8pm on Tuesday. I'm wondering how they plan on that happening with today being Sunday and tomorrow being a holiday.


----------



## soniam

We went to see Cirque du Soleil Kouza last night. Excellent show. I haven't seen a Cirque show in a long time. I was thinking how much it reminds me of the magic of Disney and how I think Walt Disney would have loved it. If you ever get a chance to see one, do it. La Nouba at WDW is also very good.


----------



## soniam

Jfsag123 said:


> My BB-8 STILL has not shipped from Amazon, yet they're still saying it will arrive by 8pm on Tuesday. I'm wondering how they plan on that happening with today being Sunday and tomorrow being a holiday.



DronesThey do have the 1 or 2 hour service in some places. If you are located near a distribution warehouse, then I bet you will get it Tuesday.


----------



## williamscm3

I definitely don't think phasma's armor should look womanly, i just wish they put her costume out for women if that makes sense. Her costume is modeled by a man in the pictures. I also hate how all Star Wars costumes and superhero costumes are sexified. Im glad she has lines...I just saw today a video of the voice changing mask. Maybe I'm just over analyzing this whole thing lol All I want is a costume that isn't skimpy or meant for a man...is that too much to ask?!?


----------



## soniam

williamscm3 said:


> I definitely don't think phasma's armor should look womanly, i just wish they put her costume out for women if that makes sense. Her costume is modeled by a man in the pictures. I also hate how all Star Wars costumes and superhero costumes are sexified. Im glad she has lines...I just saw today a video of the voice changing mask. Maybe I'm just over analyzing this whole thing lol All I want is a costume that isn't skimpy or meant for a man...is that too much to ask?!?



No, it's not too much to ask. I think you are asking for what most of us want. I guess we just need to voice our opinions to the manufacturers.


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe we should all message Ashley at Her Universe and tell her to start making SW costumes that are not sexified


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> DronesThey do have the 1 or 2 hour service in some places. If you are located near a distribution warehouse, then I bet you will get it Tuesday.



K, that'll work.   I'm in a suburb of Dallas and have used the 1 hour service before.  I will be awaiting drone delivery of my droid.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

I completely agree with the Halloween costumes issue. It's ridiculous. On another note, the Lego SW Advent calendar for Christmas is out. I picked one up today at Toys R Us.


----------



## soniam

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> I completely agree with the Halloween costumes issue. It's ridiculous. On another note, the Lego SW Advent calendar for Christmas is out. I picked one up today at Toys R Us.



I need to decide if we are going to get one this year. We will be gone the week right before xmas though.


----------



## jane2073

We got our first one last year.  My daughter loved it so much, I know it will be a yearly thing.

On costumes, I honestly think the best ones are home made.  I can't wait to try to make a Rey costume for my daughter.

Yullin's daughter's Sabine costume was amazing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CodeGoddess posted this info in another Thread regarding Fantasmic Dining packages for February:


CodeGoddess said:


> I emailed Disney last week about the dining packages and someone called me yesterday. They said the dining packages would be released later this month and they are waiting for the department that schedules show times to finish the schedule.


So, show times, mainly Fantasmic's which has to coordinate with potential fireworks, haven't been set for February. 

It's still going to be awhile before Season of the Force is announced. Thanks, @CodeGoddess for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> CodeGoddess posted this info in another Thread regarding Fantasmic Dining packages for February:
> 
> So, show times, mainly Fantasmic's which has to coordinate with potential fireworks, haven't been set for February.
> 
> It's still going to be awhile before Season of the Force is announced. Thanks, @CodeGoddess for the info!


thank you...and now we keep waiting...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jfsag123 said:


> My BB-8 STILL has not shipped from Amazon, yet they're still saying it will arrive by 8pm on Tuesday. I'm wondering how they plan on that happening with today being Sunday and tomorrow being a holiday.



Same here. But I have gotten same day shipping before, so I still have my fingers crossed... Fingers crossed, and "agita", as my grandmother used to say...


----------



## yulilin3

this just put a huge smile on my face


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Whoa! If they made an adult version my cousin would be saving up NOW! 

SW at Pottery Barn... http://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/star-wars-bed/?pkey=cstar-wars-feature&&cstar-wars-feature


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> this just put a huge smile on my face



Love it! My kids cracked up. I also love that the person in front of BB-8 at Wishes is recording the show on a phone. BB-8 got to have a realistic WDW experience!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Wasn't someone looking for this during SWW?  There's about 10 of these left at Tattooine Traders



That was me, but a very nice DISer picked me up one and shipped it to me during the last SWW 



soniam said:


> Zam Wessel isn't too bad, but she wears pink Padme is a horrible example of how women don't need a man to define them
> 
> I was looking for a female SW costume, and my choices were regular Leia, sexy Leia, sexy Padme, sexy Han, sexy Vader, sexy Boba, or sexy Sabine. Rey, which was not overly sexy, was on back-order until 10/23 What is that telling the costume makers? They did have a Jedi costume, but DS wanted me to be a Jawa. So, that's what I went with and will probably have to cut the length.
> 
> I don't know if you can say that Hera owns Chopper though. Does anyone really own some of these droids, or do the droids own the people
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly That's the best description of Padme that I have ever heard



Yeah, I guess Chopper is just part of the crew.  I would like to hear his origin story though.



soniam said:


> We went to see Cirque du Soleil Kouza last night. Excellent show. I haven't seen a Cirque show in a long time. I was thinking how much it reminds me of the magic of Disney and how I think Walt Disney would have loved it. If you ever get a chance to see one, do it. La Nouba at WDW is also very good.



AHHHH Brian and I love cirque du soleil,  we always see the traveling ones, I think we were looking to get tickets for this one after we come back from our trip next week.  Glad to hear it was good!



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Whoa! If they made an adult version my cousin would be saving up NOW!
> 
> SW at Pottery Barn... http://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/star-wars-bed/?pkey=cstar-wars-feature&&cstar-wars-feature
> 
> View attachment 122117



Um I am short, I still kind of want that.


----------



## slaveone

PSA: When costuming be careful with sheet metal or aluminum flashing it be sharp.
Today I came up with a fun Disney friendly Halloween costume. Black longsleeve undershirt, white tighter tshirt, white pants or shorts, black running tights with the shorts and a stormtrooper beanie. Mwahaha.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Super excited to report back that photo pass reloaded my images and I was able to download all of them! They sent me an email earlier today.


----------



## soniam

Yah! I got one batch of cantaloupe/mint jam done. I have been canning jam for Xmas the last few years. In order to get fruit in season, I have to do it all through the year. Since it's a holiday weekend, I decided I would do a couple. Pear with red wine or port, haven't decided which yet, is tomorrow.

And for viewing pleasure, @OhioStateBuckeye and I had a small DIS meet, since we both live in the same city and apparently have at least two things in common: Disney and Star Wars.




Starting from left to right, me (Sonia), Brian (Rachel's boyfriend), Alex (my son), Paul (my husband), and Rachel (@OhioStateBuckeye). I guess DS is taking after me by generally looking weird in photos. I am a little surprised they didn't ban us from the restaurant, because we may have exceeded the Disney/Star Wars t-shirt limit I am also unsure as to how we got all jumbled together. Usually people clump to their family in photos Anyway, we had a great time, and it was nice to meet a fellow Disney/Star Wars fan in person. Looking forward to hopefully meeting more of you at WDW.

EDIT: Wow! That photo came out big. Sorry about that.


----------



## soniam

drlaurafsu said:


> Super excited to report back that photo pass reloaded my images and I was able to download all of them! They sent me an email earlier today.



Yah!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Yah! I got one batch of cantaloupe/mint jam done. I have been canning jam for Xmas the last few years. In order to get fruit in season, I have to do it all through the year. Since it's a holiday weekend, I decided I would do a couple. Pear with red wine or port, haven't decided which yet, is tomorrow.
> 
> And for viewing pleasure, @OhioStateBuckeye and I had a small DIS meet, since we both live in the same city and apparently have at least two things in common: Disney and Star Wars.
> 
> View attachment 122133
> 
> 
> Starting from left to right, me (Sonia), Brian (Rachel's boyfriend), Alex (my son), Paul (my husband), and Rachel (@OhioStateBuckeye). I guess DS is taking after me by generally looking weird in photos. I am a little surprised they didn't ban us from the restaurant, because we may have exceeded the Disney/Star Wars t-shirt limit I am also unsure as to how we got all jumbled together. Usually people clump to their family in photos Anyway, we had a great time, and it was nice to meet a fellow Disney/Star Wars fan in person. Looking forward to hopefully meeting more of you at WDW.
> 
> EDIT: Wow! That photo came out big. Sorry about that.




Those are some good looking geeky tshirts.  

I was once in a bowling league with some friends, we called ourselves the geeky tshirts and all 4 of us wore a different geeky tshirt every week and we never repeated.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ugh.  The more I think about BB-8 the more I want him.  He is just so small...though I know size matters not, and I don't dare judge by size.

But he is so expensive....argh....but so cute....

He is probably sold out everywhere, right?  That makes my decision for me.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh.  The more I think about BB-8 the more I want him.  He is just so small...though I know size matters not, and I don't dare judge by size.
> 
> But he is so expensive....argh....but so cute....
> 
> He is probably sold out everywhere, right?  That makes my decision for me.



Wait until after your vacation and closer to Xmas/Force Awakens and then see how you feel. I suspect we will have an extra or two for a while


----------



## soniam

I broke down and bought the SW Lego AT AT. We thought about the sandcrawler. It looks really cool, but it's a little big and expensive. DS already has a ton of Lego stuff, including the large R2D2. I also got some minifigures, including more Simpsons, and Darth Maul keychain for myself. Since DS birthday is in February, I tend to buy xmas and birthday at the same time and then decide later which is which. Things are usually sold out still in February. I will have to order the Xmas toy shop when it comes out in October. I started collecting the Xmas kits. We start putting them together as a family on Thanksgiving. They are also going to release a Wall-E. It's looking like droids falling from the sky in our house for the next year


----------



## hiroMYhero

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh.  The more I think about BB-8 the more I want him.  He is just so small...though I know size matters not, and I don't dare judge by size.
> 
> But he is so expensive....argh....but so cute....
> 
> He is probably sold out everywhere, right?  That makes my decision for me.


I haven't even checked to see if he is sold out everywhere... BB-8 was in my Amazon cart on Thursday night at 9:01, but as soon as a fellow DISer confirmed he also had BB-8 in his cart, I released mine back to the droid world. 

Kinda regret it because he is so cute and the tech is intriguing, but I've watched the BB-8 and Corgi video and I know with our two Shiba Inus (hunters, by nature), BB-8 would be decapitated within a matter of seconds. That's what makes me feel better about my "catch and release!" 

Hope everything works out if you decide to get him later!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

hiroMYhero said:


> I haven't even checked to see if he is sold out everywhere... BB-8 was in my Amazon cart on Thursday night at 9:01, but as soon as a fellow DISer confirmed he also had BB-8 in his cart, I released mine back to the droid world.
> 
> Kinda regret it because he is so cute and the tech is intriguing, but I've watched the BB-8 and Corgi video and I know with our two Shiba Inus (hunters, by nature), BB-8 would be decapitated within a matter of seconds. That's what makes me feel better about my "catch and release!"
> 
> Hope everything works out if you decide to get him later!



I love shiba inus!!  Was thinking of getting one before we found our husky at the shelter.

You guys....I finally went to Target and look at this!





It is a BB8 bicycle helmet!!  But how sweet would that be as part of a costume?!?!

I love it.

I got a starry backfield may the force be with you shirt.

I am also now in love with the lego xwing, @soniam, did you guys look at that one?  Going to look for it on amazon.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I love shiba inus!!  Was thinking of getting one before we found our husky at the shelter.
> 
> You guys....I finally went to Target and look at this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a BB8 bicycle helmet!!  But how sweet would that be as part of a costume?!?!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I got a starry backfield may the force be with you shirt.
> 
> I am also now in love with the lego xwing, @soniam, did you guys look at that one?  Going to look for it on amazon.



I saw that helmet. It's pretty cute. I'm not crafty enough to come up with a costume around it though. It could be good for disbounding, but I bet it's a kid's size, right? I also saw an R2D2 one on some site.

You mean Poe's X-Wing? They have it in stock on the Lego website. If you get a lot of Lego, you might consider the VIP. You get some points that equal a small amount of money. It's nice, since Lego is rarely discounted. I thought about the X-Wing, but Alex has specifically mentioned liking the AT ATs. He doesn't really know the Force Awakens stuff yet. He might want more after he sees the movie though.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

So we ended up going to Toys R Us today (for reasons completely unrelated to this weekend's events) and my son ended up standing in front of the little TV whether they were playing video of various weapons, ships, etc.  I showed him a doll of the Inquisitor and told him that this is who we think they might replace Darth Vader with in JTA, and he said, "Cool!  So I get to fight someone with a double lightsaber?"  LOL.  So all of that worry for nothing, I guess.

Now the kids just need to accept that we're taking a break from Disney for awhile after our October trip.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I broke down and bought the SW Lego AT AT. We thought about the sandcrawler. It looks really cool, but it's a little big and expensive. DS already has a ton of Lego stuff, including the large R2D2. I also got some minifigures, including more Simpsons, and Darth Maul keychain for myself. Since DS birthday is in February, I tend to buy xmas and birthday at the same time and then decide later which is which. Things are usually sold out still in February. I will have to order the Xmas toy shop when it comes out in October. I started collecting the Xmas kits. We start putting them together as a family on Thanksgiving. They are also going to release a Wall-E. It's looking like droids falling from the sky in our house for the next year


DS10 has the AT-AT and loves it! I'm in the same boat... His bday is in Feb so I buy a bunch of stuff heading into Christmas and split up the loot.


----------



## yulilin3

@OhioStateBuckeye  BB8 is still available at Watto's Grotto at DHS.
@jtowntoflorida  that's funny  this is my theory and I could be completely wrong
JTA: will still have Vader as the main bad guy but the padawan helpers will be Ezra and Sabine 
_*Seeking:*
Male or Female Actors- Actors with strong delivery and timing and ability to interact and connect with guests. Athletic build, good physical shape, moves well, sword work a plus. _
If they were battling the Inquisitor as the main guy a casting call would've gone out for him, he's not a mask character so they would have to find someone with the right look, unless they already have a couple of him. These are just my thoughts


----------



## Kelleydm

I hope they find a way to work the current cast members into the show.  I loved the Jedi Master last year he was so patient with all the kids especially my nephew.  He has sensory processing disorder and was scared to death to be up on that stage.  The cast members put him at ease very quickly and were just fantastic.  Of course the opportunity to fight Vader helped I'm sure!


----------



## TigerTown

So I'm gone for a few days and now I've got ten pages to catch up with!

On the bright side, my #forcefriday was a total success. I got all of the 3 3/4 inch figures, the Aftermath book, a bookcase for all of my Disney and Star Wars books, and my own Shpero BB-8. Now I need to sit back a while and build my build my savings back up


----------



## Meeko5

Anyone know if I can get my 10% disney visa discount on the bb8 at watto's grotto? My son wants him so bad (me too!) And I was planning to get it for Christmas anyway.

Maybe I should have just bought it on force Friday? Now I'm afraid it'll be sold out everywhere. Me and my stupid deal searching lol.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye  BB8 is still available at Watto's Grotto at DHS.



I asked there yesterday, the Sphero was out of stock early afternoon.  Did they got more afterwards?  Tons of the  spinning top version though.


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> Anyone know if I can get my 10% disney visa discount on the bb8 at watto's grotto? My son wants him so bad (me too!) And I was planning to get it for Christmas anyway.
> 
> Maybe I should have just bought it on force Friday? Now I'm afraid it'll be sold out everywhere. Me and my stupid deal searching lol.


Yes you can get the discount for him but it looks like he sold out


mesaboy2 said:


> I asked there yesterday, the Sphero was out of stock early afternoon.  Did they got more afterwards?  Tons of the  spinning top version though.


I had a friend there early yesterday morning and saw him so I'm not sure


----------



## mmafan

HCinKC said:


> Where are the shoes from? Those are great!
> 
> 
> IMO, Kohls is always overpriced on everything. I only go there if I get one of those free $10 gift cards in the mail. I got a tank top, $12.99, and long sleeve shirt, $19.99, at Target. Both Target and Wlamart have a range of prices, most of which I felt were reasonable. Even TRU and the Disney Store weren't marked up like that.
> 
> 
> Ods and I did the Walmart and Target events this morning. Walmart had Droid Tales posters, a BB8 coloring sheet, those Topps discs, and a cupcake! They also did a drawing for. Big R2 Mylar balloon, but we didn't win. Target only had a couple of toys out for demo. I was hoping to see the blade builders in action, but they only had a single saber open. They were giving the kids plastic lunch boxes. Generally, the action figures are pretty picked over. I also didn't have luck with kids clothing. Otherwise, it seems like the suppliers/stores did pretty well with stock. I am certainly not worried about anything running out which will be good as the holidays approach.


shoes are from target...............


----------



## HCinKC

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I love shiba inus!!  Was thinking of getting one before we found our husky at the shelter.
> 
> You guys....I finally went to Target and look at this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a BB8 bicycle helmet!!  But how sweet would that be as part of a costume?!?!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I got a starry backfield may the force be with you shirt.
> 
> I am also now in love with the lego xwing, @soniam, did you guys look at that one?  Going to look for it on amazon.


We saw that the other day. I have decided to make the baby a BB8 costume for Halloween. If this would fit his head, I would totally get it. ODS could have it after. It is way too big though. I still might get it since Ods's current helmet is getting small. I'll probably wait for Spring though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Even the Times Square M&M store is in on the action...


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye  BB8 is still available at Watto's Grotto at DHS.
> @jtowntoflorida  that's funny  this is my theory and I could be completely wrong
> JTA: will still have Vader as the main bad guy but the padawan helpers will be Ezra and Sabine
> _*Seeking:*
> Male or Female Actors- Actors with strong delivery and timing and ability to interact and connect with guests. Athletic build, good physical shape, moves well, sword work a plus. _
> If they were battling the Inquisitor as the main guy a casting call would've gone out for him, he's not a mask character so they would have to find someone with the right look, unless they already have a couple of him. These are just my thoughts





Kelleydm said:


> I hope they find a way to work the current cast members into the show.  I loved the Jedi Master last year he was so patient with all the kids especially my nephew.  He has sensory processing disorder and was scared to death to be up on that stage.  The cast members put him at ease very quickly and were just fantastic.  Of course the opportunity to fight Vader helped I'm sure!


I believe the "actor roles" are for the Jedi Masters because someone has to train the Younglings and it's a scripted role - only an actor can be cast.

That would be cool to have a Jedi Master, Sabine, Ezra, and a Villain who actually speak and interact with the kids. That's still only 4 actor roles when the Frozen Sing-Along has 5.

After seeing all of the Kylo Ren merchandise, I'm thinking maybe the rumors have been incorrect. A masked Kylo Ren can be the new villain and he wouldn't be "unknown" - ever since Friday, he is everywhere. One less actor at equity pay - only CM character pay. Does Kylo Ren appear to be as tall as Vader?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I believe the "actor roles" are for the Jedi Masters because someone has to train the Younglings and it's a scripted role - only an actor can be cast.
> 
> That would be cool to have a Jedi Master, Sabine, Ezra, and a Villain who actually speak and interact with the kids. That's still only 4 actor roles when the Frozen Sing-Along has 5.
> 
> After seeing all of the Kylo Ren merchandise, I'm thinking maybe the rumors have been incorrect. A masked Kylo Ren can be the new villain and he wouldn't be "unknown" - ever since Friday, he is everywhere. One less actor at equity pay - only CM character pay. Does Kylo Ren appear to be as tall as Vader?


I would think he's as tall as Vader, maybe a  tad bit shorter. But rumors are that Kylo Ren is not a Sith, I don't know how that would work for storyline but if they are creating an entire new show it could be used. I believe they will still keep the name Jedi Training Academy


----------



## pld5

Joining the thread a little a little late.   I had no idea this thread was even started because I've been hanging on other areas of the Disboards now that I've signed up to run the Princess 5k in February.   This thread really helped us to fully enjoy our first SWWs in June and I'm glad it is back, even if we are not sure that we will be going to the 2016 SWW.  

I have to say that I am very happy to find I'm not the only one who had to get the Sphero BB-8.  My family sort of thinks I'm odd for wanting one and I can't even imagine dropping it into conversation at work without getting strange looks.

I ordered mine directly from Sphero at around 3 in the morning on Friday.   Not sure when it will ship, but I appreciated that they had free shipping.   

My husband made a Target run to pick up the Millenium Falcon drone and I asked him to pick up Chewbacca's nerf bowcaster for me, I mean my son.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Even the Times Square M&M store is in on the action...
> 
> View attachment 122262 View attachment 122263



That Han shirt is priceless


----------



## DisneyBabies

I have a quick question that I hope you all will be able to answer. How does the build-a-lightsaber thing at DHS work? Do you pick each piece individually and how many are there (just the handle and the lightsaber blade itself?) Also, how much does it cost or is that based on the pieces you pick? You can do this at Watto's Grotto right?

Thanks for any help you can give us.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyBabies said:


> I have a quick question that I hope you all will be able to answer. How does the build-a-lightsaber thing at DHS work? Do you pick each piece individually and how many are there (just the handle and the lightsaber blade itself?) Also, how much does it cost or is that based on the pieces you pick? You can do this at Watto's Grotto right?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give us.


here's a video of the process 



you can build a lightsaber at Once Upon a Toy in Downtown Disney at Mickey's star traders in MK and Watto's Grotto and Tattooine Traders at DHS.
If you build a double bladed one both sides will light up
At minute 6:10 of this video you see the steps and the prices


----------



## yulilin3

pld5 said:


> Joining the thread a little a little late.   I had no idea this thread was even started because I've been hanging on other areas of the Disboards now that I've signed up to run the Princess 5k in February.   This thread really helped us to fully enjoy our first SWWs in June and I'm glad it is back, even if we are not sure that we will be going to the 2016 SWW.
> 
> I have to say that I am very happy to find I'm not the only one who had to get the Sphero BB-8.  My family sort of thinks I'm odd for wanting one and I can't even imagine dropping it into conversation at work without getting strange looks.
> 
> I ordered mine directly from Sphero at around 3 in the morning on Friday.   Not sure when it will ship, but I appreciated that they had free shipping.
> 
> My husband made a Target run to pick up the Millenium Falcon drone and I asked him to pick up Chewbacca's nerf bowcaster for me, I mean my son.


I would love to buy the Falcon drone, how is it flying? is it easy to control?


----------



## pld5

yulilin3 said:


> I would love to buy the Falcon drone, how is it flying? is it easy to control?



We are not sure yet.   Had to quickly hide it so that my son doesn't see it.   I will report once we get a chance to do it.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

hiroMYhero said:


> I believe the "actor roles" are for the Jedi Masters because someone has to train the Younglings and it's a scripted role - only an actor can be cast.
> 
> That would be cool to have a Jedi Master, Sabine, Ezra, and a Villain who actually speak and interact with the kids. That's still only 4 actor roles when the Frozen Sing-Along has 5.
> 
> After seeing all of the Kylo Ren merchandise, I'm thinking maybe the rumors have been incorrect. A masked Kylo Ren can be the new villain and he wouldn't be "unknown" - ever since Friday, he is everywhere. One less actor at equity pay - only CM character pay. Does Kylo Ren appear to be as tall as Vader?



Personally, with the timing of the reopening of JTA, I just can't believe they're going to theme it to Rebels when the big push with Disney is about The Force Awakens.  I can totally see Kylo Ren being the new Big Baddie in JTA.  Presumably, the Jedi Training theme would still fit, as it appears from the first trailer (the only one I've watched...I've put myself on lockdown because I don't want too much spoiled) that Luke et al. have been training a new generation of Jedi knights to fight the new bad guys that are taking over being bad after the fall of the Republic.  Maybe they're casting additional actors simply because they're going to expand the number of sessions.  Who knows.  At this point, all I know for sure is that JTA isn't a possibility for us in October, which gives me a case of the sads.


----------



## DisneyBabies

@yulilin3 Thanks for this! Very helpful.


----------



## HCinKC

DisneyBabies said:


> I have a quick question that I hope you all will be able to answer. How does the build-a-lightsaber thing at DHS work? Do you pick each piece individually and how many are there (just the handle and the lightsaber blade itself?) Also, how much does it cost or is that based on the pieces you pick? You can do this at Watto's Grotto right?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give us.


As of mid-May, we got a double for $40. I think a single was $25. The video is a good idea of what it's like. However, both sides of a double now light up with sound. I know Tattooine Traders had a diagram up of how to build ten or twelve of the popular sabers, ie Vader, Kenobi, Skywalker, etc. They have curved, straight, double, purple, red, blue, green - you can make a slew of variations. ODS is already planning for next time. It does seem really fun! Oh also, ours gets a TON of use. You can change the batteries. And if by chance something happens while still at Disney (one light stopped working for us), take it back and they'll fix it.


----------



## yulilin3

One week until the AP/DVC early registration for the SW race, get those credit cards and finger ready. Here's the link to the AP site  https://www.rundisney.com/annual-passholders/?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY12Q2FBDM0566


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

jtowntoflorida said:


> Personally, with the timing of the reopening of JTA, I just can't believe they're going to theme it to Rebels when the big push with Disney is about The Force Awakens.  I can totally see* Kylo Ren being the new Big Baddie* in JTA.  Presumably, the Jedi Training theme would still fit, as it appears from the first trailer (the only one I've watched...I've put myself on lockdown because I don't want too much spoiled) that Luke et al. have been training a new generation of Jedi knights to fight the new bad guys that are taking over being bad after the fall of the Republic.  Maybe they're casting additional actors simply because they're going to expand the number of sessions.  Who knows.  At this point, all I know for sure is that JTA isn't a possibility for us in October, which gives me a case of the sads.


 
I hope they still have Ray Park (Darth Maul) as one of the celebs for SWW along with this bad guy


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*Re: Amazon.com BB8 order...*

I received an email just now:

"We're sorry to inform you that there is a delay in shipping your order. The new delivery date is indicated below. If you still want to receive these items, please let us know. We apologize for the delay.

New estimated delivery date:
*Not yet available. We'll e-mail you as soon as we have a delivery date."*

Then I had the option to either say I still wanted the items or to cancel the order. 

Not happy.


----------



## Reddog1134

yulilin3 said:


> But rumors are that Kylo Ren is not a Sith,



He's not.  At the time of Force Awakens, the Sith are long gone.  He is part of a new organization, "the Knights of Ren".  Just as Sith Lords take the the first name "Darth", the Knights take the last name "Ren".

Of course, it's always possible that part of the storyline is the reformation of the Sith.


----------



## CodeGoddess

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Re: Amazon.com BB8 order...*
> 
> I received an email just now:
> 
> "We're sorry to inform you that there is a delay in shipping your order. The new delivery date is indicated below. If you still want to receive these items, please let us know. We apologize for the delay.
> 
> New estimated delivery date:
> *Not yet available. We'll e-mail you as soon as we have a delivery date."*
> 
> Then I had the option to either say I still wanted the items or to cancel the order.
> 
> Not happy.



We actually stumbled into a BB8 at our local grocery store on Saturday night. Any chance there might be a couple stores in your area that might still have them?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CodeGoddess said:


> We actually stumbled into a BB8 at our local grocery store on Saturday night. Any chance there might be a couple stores in your area that might still have them?


Not sure.   I really only need it for Christmas, but I'm wondering whether to trust Amazon on this one or just preorder through another retailer that is at least sharing a new shipping date!!

Makes me mad... I could have ordered from another retailer on 9/4 and had it by now. Very disappointed in Amazon.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Re: Amazon.com BB8 order...*
> 
> I received an email just now:
> 
> "We're sorry to inform you that there is a delay in shipping your order. The new delivery date is indicated below. If you still want to receive these items, please let us know. We apologize for the delay.
> 
> New estimated delivery date:
> *Not yet available. We'll e-mail you as soon as we have a delivery date."*
> 
> Then I had the option to either say I still wanted the items or to cancel the order.
> 
> Not happy.


that sucks


----------



## TigerTown

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not sure.   I really only need it for Christmas, but I'm wondering whether to trust Amazon on this one or just preorder through another retailer that is at least sharing a new shipping date!!
> 
> Makes me mad... I could have ordered from another retailer on 9/4 and had it by now. Very disappointed in Amazon.



Sorry to here that! I was going to order mine from Amazon but luckily one of my Garrison mates noticed that Bed Bath & Beyond had them in stock. I was able to order it online and pick it up in store. You might want to check in with them every once in a while to see if they get more in.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

just read the new movie will air in UK one day before here.   Earlier in other parts of the world.  Will have to stay off everything so I don't hear any spoilers
http://www.ew.com/article/2015/09/08/star-wars-force-awakens-uk-release-date


----------



## jennab113

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Re: Amazon.com BB8 order...*
> 
> I received an email just now:
> 
> "We're sorry to inform you that there is a delay in shipping your order. The new delivery date is indicated below. If you still want to receive these items, please let us know. We apologize for the delay.
> 
> New estimated delivery date:
> *Not yet available. We'll e-mail you as soon as we have a delivery date."*
> 
> Then I had the option to either say I still wanted the items or to cancel the order.
> 
> Not happy.


I just got this too.  I am so sad!  They knew all weekend that they'd oversold, so instead of keeping it as a 9/8 delivery date, they should have let us know sooner.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> that sucks





TigerTown said:


> Sorry to here that! I was going to order mine from Amazon but luckily one of my Garrison mates noticed that Bed Bath & Beyond had them in stock. I was able to order it online and pick it up in store. You might want to check in with them every once in a while to see if they get more in.



Thanks guys.  I'm still pretty annoyed.  But on the bright side, Amazon IS delivering those two binders I ordered today!!  

I decided to place a preorder with Discovery.com -- got an email today that they have some for Oct 2 ship date. I also asked to be notified when BBB receives more. I haven't yet cancelled Amazon. I may just end up with some I can sell for cost if both come through at the same time.


----------



## jennab113

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks guys.  I'm still pretty annoyed.  But on the bright side, Amazon IS delivering those two binders I ordered today!!
> 
> I decided to place a preorder with Discovery.com -- got an email today that they have some for Oct 2 ship date. I haven't yet cancelled Amazon. I may just end up with some I can sell for cost if both come through at the same time.



I also placed an order with Sphero directly, but it also has an October delivery date, so I am keeping the Amazon order until I get one or the other.


----------



## Jfsag123

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Re: Amazon.com BB8 order...*
> 
> I received an email just now:
> 
> "We're sorry to inform you that there is a delay in shipping your order. The new delivery date is indicated below. If you still want to receive these items, please let us know. We apologize for the delay.
> 
> New estimated delivery date:
> *Not yet available. We'll e-mail you as soon as we have a delivery date."*
> 
> Then I had the option to either say I still wanted the items or to cancel the order.
> 
> Not happy.



I got the same email!  So frustrating, because I chose not to order through Disney Store or BBB because I thought of Amazon as the most reliable.  I was on the computer at midnight on the 4th so I would NOT have to go chasing one down.  Sigh...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jfsag123 said:


> I got the same email!  So frustrating, because I chose not to order through Disney Store or BBB because I thought of Amazon as the most reliable.  I was on the computer at midnight on the 4th so I would NOT have to go chasing one down.  Sigh...


EXACTLY!!!

I'm so annoyed that I sent a complaint email to Amazon. Not expecting anything... just venting I guess!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Don't hate me, but I don't have that Amazon e-mail yet.  I had that lil sucker in my basket at 12:01a though, maybe that has something to do with it?  Sending Force-powered pixie-dust to all of you....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Don't hate me, but I don't have that Amazon e-mail yet.  I had that lil sucker in my basket at 12:01a though, maybe that has something to do with it?  Sending Force-powered pixie-dust to all of you....


No hate! But I couldn't have been more than a few minutes (max!) after you.

Grrrrrr, Amazon!!

ETA: just checked and my confirmation email from Amazon is stamped 12:03AM. Grrrrrr...


----------



## Jfsag123

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> I'm so annoyed that I sent a complaint email to Amazon. Not expecting anything... just venting I guess!!



Oh, I am totally sending an email too, and I never send emails like that.  



mesaboy2 said:


> Don't hate me, but I don't have that Amazon e-mail yet.  I had that lil sucker in my basket at 12:01a though, maybe that has something to do with it?  Sending Force-powered pixie-dust to all of you....



No hate! But I was also on at 12:01.  In fact, I was sitting at my computer refreshing the page over and over again (feeling quite nerdly, I might add) and grabbed it as soon as the button showed up as "pre-order".  I hope they actually send you yours!


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No hate! But I couldn't have been more than a few minutes (max!) after you.
> 
> Grrrrrr, Amazon!!
> 
> ETA: just checked and my confirmation email from Amazon is stamped 12:03AM. Grrrrrr...


 


Jfsag123 said:


> Oh, I am totally sending an email too, and I never send emails like that.
> 
> 
> 
> No hate! But I was also on at 12:01.  In fact, I was sitting at my computer refreshing the page over and over again (feeling quite nerdly, I might add) and grabbed it as soon as the button showed up as "pre-order".  I hope they actually send you yours!


 
Sounds like I shouldn't get too complacent yet then.  Thanks for the warning, but as of a few minutes ago my Amazon's still showing an arrival date a few days out....  We'll see if it lasts the day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jfsag123 said:


> Oh, I am totally sending an email too, and I never send emails like that.
> 
> 
> 
> No hate! But I was also on at 12:01.  In fact, I was sitting at my computer refreshing the page over and over again (feeling quite nerdly, I might add) and grabbed it as soon as the button showed up as "pre-order".  I hope they actually send you yours!



Same here. And I VERY RARELY send complaint emails either. This one just sticks in my craw... 

I do hope you receive your BB8, too, @mesaboy2!!  I won't be TOO jealous... ...


----------



## Jfsag123

mesaboy2 said:


> Sounds like I shouldn't get too complacent yet then.  Thanks for the warning, but as of a few minutes ago my Amazon's still showing an arrival date a few days out....  We'll see if it lasts the day.



Ooh, then I might be a little wary.  My initial order showed an arrival date of today and I, obviously, was not notified until the day it was supposed to get here.  They had even updated my shipment details to "arriving by 8pm tomorrow" as of yesterday.  They were toying with me and they suck.  

Still hoping yours comes, but I think I've developed trust issues now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jfsag123 said:


> They had even updated my shipment details to "arriving by 8pm tomorrow" as of yesterday.  *They were toying with me and they suck.*


Ditto ALL of this!! Especially *BOLD*!!


----------



## yulilin3

I just called Disney merchandise to see if there's any available here and it's sold out at both OUAT and Watto's. 
She also said to check the disney store online. It refreshes at 3am every morning. but they are expecting more to come


----------



## mesaboy2

Just got an email saying it shipped, arriving tomorrow.






Sorry guys!


----------



## yulilin3

@mesaboy2 I liked the shipping part not the guilt on your post.  Share pics and videos if you can


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> One week until the AP/DVC early registration for the SW race, get those credit cards and finger ready. Here's the link to the AP site  https://www.rundisney.com/annual-passholders/?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY12Q2FBDM0566



So excited and nervous for this!!


----------



## lvstitch

I got the same email from Amazon today so I ordered it from Best Buy.  They are saying it will be available to pick up in store this Friday, but I'm not nothing my breath.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I keep staring at BB-8. The movie isn't even out yet, and I am abandoning R2 for him 

If you have not seen this, it is only a few seconds long! Not a fulll trailer. Please don't get dissapointed! Lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Just got an email saying it shipped, arriving tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys!



Too funny!!!


----------



## soniam

So BBB/FEDEX shows label created and expected delivery tomorrow for one of my BB8s (fingers crossed). DH says the two from Amazon track to being in Austin this morning. I haven't decided how many extras we will keep yet. We really only need 1 for DS for xmas. So, I will most likely have at least 1 extra at cost in case anyone misses out.


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Too funny!!!



I had a Sebulba "Poodoo!" meme ready to go if I got the other email.


----------



## Jfsag123

mesaboy2 said:


> Just got an email saying it shipped, arriving tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys!



Ha! No worries.  I'm happy for you! I just checked a few stores around me and came up with nothing.  Ordered through the Sphero site, which says expected shipment in October.  I guess we'll see...


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I love lurkers  thanks for the info.
> Just came back from DHS and checked out Watto's Grotto, not the same amount of merchandise as SWW but it's still a nice place to check out. All the Force Awakens stuff is there plus build a droid and build a lightsaber. Tattooine Traders only has a small corner with Force Awakens stuff. Also Build a lightsaber has the new piece to build Kylo Ren's lightsaber  pictures to come soon


DS built a Kylo Ren light saber there on Saturday. Not sure who was more excited about it....DS or DH. But I can tell you who's been playing with it more (hint: it's not DS!!)

Good selection at Watto's Grotto, but as others have mentioned, not as much as during SWW. Just nice to have an option besides Tattoine Traders, that place is always so crowded! Watto's Grotto was practically empty!


----------



## Meeko5

I GOT A BB-8! 

I walked into Meijer to do my grocery shopping and there were 4 just sitting there. I thought I was being punk'd for a moment! 

Now I have to hide it until christmas because it's what my 6 year old is asking Santa for. Surely he won't know if I open it and play with it until then while he's at school, right?!


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> I GOT A BB-8!
> 
> I walked into Meijer to do my grocery shopping and there were 4 just sitting there. I thought I was being punk'd for a moment!
> 
> Now I have to hide it until christmas because it's what my 6 year old is asking Santa for. Surely he won't know if I open it and play with it until then while he's at school, right?!


you DO have to make sure t works properly...I say it's common sense and good parenting to open it, play with it, test it out, play with it, charge it fully, play with it...


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> @mesaboy2 I liked the shipping part not the guilt on your post.  Share pics and videos if you can


I liked the guilt part. I love Rex 

Our BB-8 was shipped from BBB Friday night and should be here tomorrow. Unfortunately, he's a birthday gift for DH, who's birthday is at the end of October. But I should probably check to make sure he's working properly before I give him as a gift, right??


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I liked the guilt part. I love Rex
> 
> Our BB-8 was shipped from BBB Friday night and should be here tomorrow. Unfortunately, he's a birthday gift for DH, who's birthday is at the end of October. But I should probably check to make sure he's working properly before I give him as a gift, right??


see my answer above your post


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> see my answer above your post


Lol - I read that as soon as I posted! Clearly we must all protect the integrity of our gifts


----------



## Jfsag123

I got one!  On a whim, I called the Radio Shack around the corner to see if they had any.  The guy said that they had actually gotten a shipment in about 10 minutes before I called - he hadn't even put them out yet.  The ones they got from Friday had long since sold out.  He set one aside for me and I flew out to the store to grab it.  He said people had been calling/stopping by looking for them consistently and I had lucked out with my timing.  Woot!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

.


----------



## stardam

I ordered BB8 from the sphero site on the 4th as well. It didn't say anything about October arrival date when I ordered, just that I would get an email when it ships. I haven't received the email yet so I'm a bit worried. Fingers crossed for some pixie dust & it arrives before DS bday on the 25th!


----------



## soniam

Jfsag123 said:


> Ha! No worries.  I'm happy for you! I just checked a few stores around me and came up with nothing.  Ordered through the Sphero site, which says expected shipment in October.  I guess we'll see...



That's better then the adult Rey costume I wanted to get for Halloween. It was on backorder until 10/23. Talk about cutting close.


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> That's better then the adult Rey costume I wanted to get for Halloween. It was on backorder until 10/23. Talk about cutting close.



They just do this to drive us nuts, don't they? 

Speaking of costumes, do adults ever dress up for SWW at WDW? Is it even allowed? The only time I know of for adults to dress up is MNSSHP. Probably best to just stick with some good Disney bounding.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Jfsag123 said:


> They just do this to drive us nuts, don't they?
> 
> Speaking of costumes, do adults ever dress up for SWW at WDW? Is it even allowed? The only time I know of for adults to dress up is MNSSHP. Probably best to just stick with some good Disney bounding.



Yes.  You will see many people dressed up in full costumes for SWW.  Many people Disneybounding.  Many people with just t-shirts.  And many people not dressed up at all.

One year, we saw a guy dressed up in full Jack Sparrow regalia.  He really played the part, too.  I couldn't believe they let him in the park considering Jack Sparrow has absolutely nothing to do with Star Wars.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfsag123 said:


> They just do this to drive us nuts, don't they?
> 
> Speaking of costumes, do adults ever dress up for SWW at WDW? Is it even allowed? The only time I know of for adults to dress up is MNSSHP. Probably best to just stick with some good Disney bounding.


yes they do no problem. As long as your eyes are not obstructed that you can't see you're fine.


----------



## HCinKC

Meeko5 said:


> I GOT A BB-8!
> 
> I walked into Meijer to do my grocery shopping and there were 4 just sitting there. I thought I was being punk'd for a moment!
> 
> Now I have to hide it until christmas because it's what my 6 year old is asking Santa for. Surely he won't know if I open it and play with it until then while he's at school, right?!


I got my son the remote control one from Target. As soon as we decide that is definitely what Santa is bringing him, I will have to open it and test. I'll post, too, so people can compare to Sphero's.

Has anyone gotten or seen the build-a-blade in action? We watched the Hasbro video, but I'd prefer some real world experience.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Got standard form letter response from Amazon... BB-8... blah blah blah... our supplier can't tell us when... Blah blah blah... we're sorry... Blah blah blah... upgraded to next day shipping. Wonderful. That takes care of it. :-/


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Got standard form letter response from Amazon... BB-8... blah blah blah... our supplier can't tell us when... Blah blah blah... we're sorry... Blah blah blah... upgraded to next day shipping. Wonderful. That takes care of it. :-/


that truly sucks!!


----------



## mmafan

HCinKC said:


> I got my son the remote control one from Target. As soon as we decide that is definitely what Santa is bringing him, I will have to open it and test. I'll post, too, so people can compare to Sphero's.
> 
> Has anyone gotten or seen the build-a-blade in action? We watched the Hasbro video, but I'd prefer some real world experience.


I got it for my son he is 5..he loves it and it easy for them to use with little fingers. and all other NEW lightsabers you will be able to use with the set..even his kylo ren saber is a blade builder too so he can use it with the set too


----------



## mmafan




----------



## soniam

Just got some goodies. I think Force Friday may have had an unintended effects for other online retailers. Well, at least in my case One more BB-8 yet to arrive. I can't decide if we should keep one for DH and I to play with.


----------



## HCinKC

Nice. 

I was just doing my regular check for Lego and SW on Craigslist. Someone is selling a Kylo Ren Force FX saber for $300, and there are several Sphero BB-8s for $200-250. People are nuts to pay that. All they have to do is look around and/or be patient, and they can get it for MSRP from a store. I seriously hope no one falls for such shenanigans!


----------



## soniam

HCinKC said:


> Nice.
> 
> I was just doing my regular check for Lego and SW on Craigslist. Someone is selling a Kylo Ren Force FX saber for $300, and there are several Sphero BB-8s for $200-250. People are nuts to pay that. All they have to do is look around and/or be patient, and they can get it for MSRP from a store. I seriously hope no one falls for such shenanigans!



I hope so too. They are already pretty expensive. I think that's sort of one reason we bought more BB-8 than we needed, so that we could sell one at cost to someone who really needed it, ie a fan or for their kid. Plus, I wanted to be sure that we got at least one. I did read somewhere that they were limited production. I have no idea if that's true or what the limit is. I think they would be dumb to limit it too much.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> Nice.
> 
> I was just doing my regular check for Lego and SW on Craigslist. Someone is selling a Kylo Ren Force FX saber for $300, and there are several Sphero BB-8s for $200-250. People are nuts to pay that. All they have to do is look around and/or be patient, and they can get it for MSRP from a store. I seriously hope no one falls for such shenanigans!



Totally agree with not paying those people. Makes me mad.

That said, I can see not knowing when others will be produced and sold, and having something like a birthday coming up that may make you willing to pay more.

I can't promise that if this was for my son's bday this month, and it was meant to be THE gift and Amazon fell through, that I wouldn't pay an extra $50 for a BB8. I'd HATE it, but I must admit I might...

After Frozen Disney doesn't have the best track record wrt meeting demand... I can see not wanting to count on that if it was a gift.


----------



## Jfsag123

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Got standard form letter response from Amazon... BB-8... blah blah blah... our supplier can't tell us when... Blah blah blah... we're sorry... Blah blah blah... upgraded to next day shipping. Wonderful. That takes care of it. :-/



I got the same one, but they also gave me a $10 credit on my account in addition to the one-day shipping "upgrade".  Not much, but better than nothing.


----------



## HCinKC

Well, I can understand the pressure of an upcoming birthday...although, I still would not pay that much lol. I think what irks me is that these were clearly purchased to resell at a mark up. One person "bought two extras for friends, but the friends found their own, and now I need to sell them ASAP." Well, I'm sure you do since you just spent $500 on three BB8s, but selling them at a $50 profit doesn't seem to indicate that you are just hoping to unload them and/or get back what you paid. Plus, if they are unopened, surely you can return them. I saw that BBB limits a person to two, not that there aren't ways around that. It's sad that people buy it up just to up charge others.


----------



## TigerTown

HCinKC said:


> I got my son the remote control one from Target. As soon as we decide that is definitely what Santa is bringing him, I will have to open it and test. I'll post, too, so people can compare to Sphero's.
> 
> Has anyone gotten or seen the build-a-blade in action? We watched the Hasbro video, but I'd prefer some real world experience.



I'm really interested to hear about the differences. I was tempted to get the Target version when I went to the Store Friday morning but held out for Sphero instead. Now I can't find the Target version in any of our local stores.


----------



## slaveone

I now have two bb8 shirts and two first order shirts. Plus a big hasbro first order stormtrooper and have gotten the family involved. My evil plan will come to fruitition on Dec 18


----------



## TigerTown

I was finally able to score a few of the new Hot Wheels ships on the way into work this morning. Apparently Wal-Mart got a shipment in overnight because the end cap was full. I don't think there were any changes to the Falcon and the X-Wing but I had to get the new packaging. I'm not sure what the appeal is with the Hot Wheels for me but for some reason I love them.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I now have two bb8 shirts and two first order shirts. Plus a big hasbro first order stormtrooper and have gotten the family involved. My evil plan will come to fruitition on Dec 18


----------



## lovingeire

Oh my goodness! 44 pages to catch up on! I am secretly dreaming of a return to SWW, but not sure it's in the cards with my husbands military retirement.

Since out trip in June my 1 1/2 year old has become completely obsessed! Who would have though some of his first words would be Star Wars and Darth Vader! He throws a fit if not watching something Star Wars!

A huge thanks to @yulilin3 and all the other great contributors for all the wonderful advice! Our trip was voted the best ever by my whole family, and that's largely due to the success of our SWW days and all I learned about the event here!

Most importantly I accomplished my goal and met an Ewok! My selfie was shown on the big screen at the end of the night too! Dream come true!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Oh my goodness! 44 pages to catch up on! I am secretly dreaming of a return to SWW, but not sure it's in the cards with my husbands military retirement.
> 
> Since out trip in June my 1 1/2 year old has become completely obsessed! Who would have though some of his first words would be Star Wars and Darth Vader! He throws a fit if not watching something Star Wars!
> 
> A huge thanks to @yulilin3 and all the other great contributors for all the wonderful advice! Our trip was voted the best ever by my whole family, and that's largely due to the success of our SWW days and all I learned about the event here!
> 
> Most importantly I accomplished my goal and met an Ewok! My selfie was shown on the big screen at the end of the night too! Dream come true!


thanks for the kind words...There's still a long ways to go until SWW so maybe something will work out and you can come back for it.


----------



## jennab113

I put together the Lego Rey's Speeder last night and I love it.  I want to bring it to work to sit on my desk, but my coworkers would probably take it apart.  I really want to get Poe's X-wing, but it's expensive.  Maybe if I don't end up getting a BB-8, I'll get that.


----------



## mesaboy2

jennab113 said:


> I put together the Lego Rey's Speeder last night and I love it.  I want to bring it to work to sit on my desk, but *my coworkers would probably take it apart*.  I really want to get Poe's X-wing, but it's expensive.  Maybe if I don't end up getting a BB-8, I'll get that.


 
Jawas?


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I put together the Lego Rey's Speeder last night and I love it.  I want to bring it to work to sit on my desk, but my coworkers would probably take it apart.  I really want to get Poe's X-wing, but it's expensive.  Maybe if I don't end up getting a BB-8, I'll get that.


I love the Lego Millennium Falcon but a) it's really expensive and b) I really don't like Lego that much.
I've been calling everyday at 10 am to the Disney Store to see if the got a shipment for the Rey Elite Series figure. That's the only thing that I really wanted and because I waited until the evening of Friday I missed out.


----------



## TigerTown

jennab113 said:


> I put together the Lego Rey's Speeder last night and I love it.  I want to bring it to work to sit on my desk, but my coworkers would probably take it apart.  I really want to get Poe's X-wing, but it's expensive.  Maybe if I don't end up getting a BB-8, I'll get that.



Was it a pretty quick build? I've got it waiting at home but I think I'm going to do a video build and put it on the YouTube channel. That's why its still sitting in the box taunting me


----------



## jennab113

mesaboy2 said:


> Jawas?


 YES!  I have a bobblehead on my cabinet that has multicolored puffballs taped all over it.  My Lightning McQueen as Jedi Luke's lightsaber is broken because someone was swordfighting with it.  Of the 4 TMNT legos, only 3 still have bodies.  This place is terrible for my toys.


TigerTown said:


> Was it a pretty quick build? I've got it waiting at home but I think I'm going to do a video build and put it on the YouTube channel. That's why its still sitting in the box taunting me


 Yes, it was.  20 minutes or so, with watching soccer and feeding french fries to the dog mixed in.


----------



## jennab113

FYI - if anyone is still looking for BB-8, I ordered from Best Buy on Tuesday and they shipped yesterday with an expected delivery date of tomorrow. The original date was the 16th, so I was really surprised when it shipped.


----------



## yulilin3

unrelated but I went to MK yesterday and took pictures and a short video of the backstage walkway if anyone is interested. It's under the MK tab of my blog
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/


----------



## lugnut33

Long time WDW veteran here, but I've never done a SWW.  If you could pick one weekend in May to do a SWW what weekend would that be?


----------



## yulilin3

lugnut33 said:


> Long time WDW veteran here, but I've never done a SWW.  If you could pick one weekend in May to do a SWW what weekend would that be?


If my prediction of SWW starting May 13th is correct I think that first weekend or weekend 2.


----------



## pbb322

Maybe a random question, but I am clueless.  My son just made his birthday list for his early Nov. birthday and it says "Disney Infinity Star Wars" - My question is - am I supposed to buy an entirely new Infinity starter set or will the game he already has (the Marvel version) work if I just buy him the Star Wars Infinity characters.  I understand a lot of Star Wars stuff, but I understand nothing about how that Xbox works!


----------



## Skywise

pbb322 said:


> Maybe a random question, but I am clueless.  My son just made his birthday list for his early Nov. birthday and it says "Disney Infinity Star Wars" - My question is - am I supposed to buy an entirely new Infinity starter set or will the game he already has (the Marvel version) work if I just buy him the Star Wars Infinity characters.  I understand a lot of Star Wars stuff, but I understand nothing about how that Xbox works!



You'll need to get the Disney Infinity 3.0 set which has the current set of Star Wars figures.  The Marvel set is part of Infinity 2.0 which will allow you to use all 1.0 figures too but NOT 3.0 figures.

In theory you really only need to buy the 3.0 game (you don't need another base) but the game doesn't appear to be sold separately and only comes with the starter packs for that level.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Looks like Star wars Launch Bay is coming along nicely.

Have to say, considering Star Wars land is years away and i believe this is temporary, im incredibly excited to try this out


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pbb322 said:


> Maybe a random question, but I am clueless.  My son just made his birthday list for his early Nov. birthday and it says "Disney Infinity Star Wars" - My question is - am I supposed to buy an entirely new Infinity starter set or will the game he already has (the Marvel version) work if I just buy him the Star Wars Infinity characters.  I understand a lot of Star Wars stuff, but I understand nothing about how that Xbox works!





Skywise said:


> You'll need to get the Disney Infinity 3.0 set which has the current set of Star Wars figures.  The Marvel set is part of Infinity 2.0 which will allow you to use all 1.0 figures too but NOT 3.0 figures.
> 
> In theory you really only need to buy the 3.0 game (you don't need another base) but the game doesn't appear to be sold separately and only comes with the starter packs for that level.



Yup! You'll need something like this, and all your 2.0 guys will still work with the 3.0 game... http://www.disneystore.com/disney-i...k-for-xbox-360-30-edition/mp/1381994/1000261/

I've also preordered this bundle of characters (shipping end of Sep): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014TY2IUC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## yulilin3

Lee Matthews said:


> Looks like Star wars Launch Bay is coming along nicely.
> 
> Have to say, considering Star Wars land is years away and i believe this is temporary, im incredibly excited to try this out


Any change is exciting. I go there once a week to take pictures for my construction update on my blog and when I saw this I got excited, even the bathrooms exterior is gray 
They also put a small poster (small compared to the huge Maleficent one they had) right across from One Man's Dream


----------



## Jkpark

Sorry if this is already here - but I had seen the huggable, talking characters at Target for 45 or 50 bucks. Almost got R2D2 for my daughter for her birthday but couldn't justify the cost. At Costco last night - $23!!! So I also got Yoda for my other daughter. Left Chewy behind


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Question: did they release a 12 inch Rey action figure/doll, or just a 6 inch one? DD9 has already told me she NEEDS this... 

ETA: I think I just answered my own question with this and I don't like the answer - no 12" Rey figure...  http://io9.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-todays-coolest-new-star-wars-the-1728737448


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Question: did they release a 12 inch Rey action figure/doll, or just a 6 inch one? DD9 has already told me she NEEDS this...
> 
> ETA: I think I just answered my own question with this and I don't like the answer - no 12" Rey figure...  http://io9.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-todays-coolest-new-star-wars-the-1728737448


I'm not sure but I really NEED the 6" elite one. Someone made this video showing the difference between the Black and Elite series





EDIT TO ADD: a quick google search shows that only Kylo and Stormtroopers come in 12"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure but I really NEED the 6" elite one. Someone made this video showing the difference between the Black and Elite series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: a quick google search shows that only Kylo and Stormtroopers come in 12"


I was just hoping that my Google search for some reason hadn't picked up the 12" Rey - wishful thinking! But if it's not on eBay at a ludicrous markup, it probably doesn't exist, right?! 

ITA: the Elite looks cooler than the Black series... I'll have to keep my eyes peeled...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was just hoping that my Google search for some reason hadn't picked up the 12" Rey - wishful thinking! But if it's not on eBay at a ludicrous markup, it probably doesn't exist, right?!
> 
> ITA: the Elite looks cooler than the Black series... I'll have to keep my eyes peeled...


I'm calling the Disney Store every morning and I don't think I'm the only one


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just came across this article on *WHERE TO FIND BB-8*: http://blogs.denverpost.com/tech/20...e-star-wars-bb-8-droid-robot-by-sphero/18867/

Most I knew, but it mentioned *Apple stores (not online) today*. *I called my local store and they said they had "plenty"!! *I begged them to set some aside, but no luck. I'm heading there now... wish me luck!


----------



## Music City Mama

pbb322 said:


> Maybe a random question, but I am clueless.  My son just made his birthday list for his early Nov. birthday and it says "Disney Infinity Star Wars" - My question is - am I supposed to buy an entirely new Infinity starter set or will the game he already has (the Marvel version) work if I just buy him the Star Wars Infinity characters.  I understand a lot of Star Wars stuff, but I understand nothing about how that Xbox works!





Skywise said:


> You'll need to get the Disney Infinity 3.0 set which has the current set of Star Wars figures.  The Marvel set is part of Infinity 2.0 which will allow you to use all 1.0 figures too but NOT 3.0 figures.
> 
> In theory you really only need to buy the 3.0 game (you don't need another base) but the game doesn't appear to be sold separately and only comes with the starter packs for that level.



I _think_ you can download 3.0 digitally for about $30 through your platform's store (e.g. Nintendo eShop), but once you buy the play set, it comes out to be about the same cost-wise as the starter pack anyway.


----------



## Music City Mama

For those who bought any of the 6" action figures, how articulated are they? DS8 wants Kylo Ren, but most of his SW figures aren't "wiggly" enough for him. I figured these new ones wouldn't be wiggly enough for him either, but are they articulated at all?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just came across this article on WHERE TO FIND BB-8: http://blogs.denverpost.com/tech/20...e-star-wars-bb-8-droid-robot-by-sphero/18867/
> 
> Most I knew, but it mentioned *Apple stores (not online) today*. *I called my local store and they said they had "plenty"!! *I begged them to set some aside, but no luck. I'm heading there now... wish me luck!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Local Apple Store came through!! BB-8 officially in hand!!!!

Now I will GLEEFULLY cancel my Amazon order sans even a possible delivery date!!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Local Apple Store came through!! BB-8 officially in hand!!!!
> 
> Now I will GLEEFULLY cancel my Amazon order sans even a possible delivery date!!!


----------



## soniam

I now officially have received all three of my BB-8s. I thought someone on the thread needed one either this month or next for a birthday. If so, let me know. I'll give it to you at cost.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


>


 Exactly, @yulilin3 -- PERFECT!!!


----------



## Skywise

Apple Store you say...

Must.  Resist.  Urge... to leave work early and spend money stupidly... (What am I saying... I pay for Disney trips...  )


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Apple Store you say...
> 
> Must.  Resist.  Urge... to leave work early and spend money stupidly... (What am I saying... I pay for Disney trips...  )


I'm a horrible influence... I think I sold my cab driver on buying one! 

CALL THEM!!!


----------



## jane2073

We bought the Disney Infinity I start up set two years ago.  We did the digital upgrade last year so we could play with the DI2 pieces.  We will probably do the same for the DI3


----------



## vettegirl

Excited to book our SWW trip for next year.


----------



## Music City Mama

Has this been posted yet?

Star Wars' sections of 2 Disney parks will break ground in 2016

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...t-disney-s-star-wars-plan-20150910-story.html


----------



## TigerTown

Well it appears as though some of the stores are getting more product in. I went to Target at lunch and they had all of the 6" Black figures in stock including the TFA Stormtrooper.


----------



## TigerTown

Music City Mama said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> Star Wars' sections of 2 Disney parks will break ground in 2016
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...t-disney-s-star-wars-plan-20150910-story.html




That's actually really encouraging. I was betting that they would break ground in 2017 with completion in 2023 or 2024.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> Star Wars' sections of 2 Disney parks will break ground in 2016
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...t-disney-s-star-wars-plan-20150910-story.html


the big rumor was 2017 so it is good news


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jane2073 said:


> We bought the Disney Infinity I start up set two years ago.  We did the digital upgrade last year so we could play with the DI2 pieces.  We will probably do the same for the DI3



Does this save money, or is it just a preference? I ask only because the starter sets come with a playset and 2 figures. I think a playset is about $35. Add $30 for the download and you're at the $65 cost for the starter set. I guess if you don't want the playset and just want to use toy box that would be a savings.

Does that sound right?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Music City Mama said:


> I _think_ you can download 3.0 digitally for about $30 through your platform's store (e.g. Nintendo eShop), but once you buy the play set, it comes out to be about the same cost-wise as the starter pack anyway.


Didn't see this before posting!


----------



## jane2073

We did the quick digital download out of convenience.  My daughter got the 2.0 figures for Christmas and was super excited to play.  She was heartbroken when we found out they were not compatable with the 1.0 system.


----------



## Music City Mama

TigerTown said:


> That's actually really encouraging. I was betting that they would break ground in 2017 with completion in 2023 or 2024.





yulilin3 said:


> the big rumor was 2017 so it is good news



I agree, I was shocked that they're starting earlier for a change.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I know I was in the minority, but I actually am not that surprised by starting next year with SW land. I just assumed with the new movies and how incredibly popular it is, that they would push it more than any of the other projects. Especially with how quickly things started closing at HS. I am very happy this one time that my loyalty was rewarded!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

This is the cynic in me, but I think they had to do something to keep the markets happy.  ESPN is in trouble which means trouble for Disney's stock price unless they can make up for that revenue somehow.  The single most valuable, but yet under utilized, asset Disney has right now is Star Wars and they have to capitalize on it to the fullest extent possible as soon as possible, even if it means building faster than is typical for them.  This is nothing but good news for fans of Star Wars and Disney theme parks, IMO.  We're seeing it in the push for merchandise, we'll see it in December when The Force Awakens comes out, and we'll see it in the parks with the Star Wars lands.

On the other hand, the skeptical side of me says that "2016" will end up meaning like November or something.  But I really think the trouble with ESPN is forcing Disney's hand with their Star Wars land concepts and we'll start seeing construction sooner rather than later.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> This is the cynic in me, but I think they had to do something to keep the markets happy.  ESPN is in trouble which means trouble for Disney's stock price unless they can make up for that revenue somehow.  The single most valuable, but yet under utilized, asset Disney has right now is Star Wars and they have to capitalize on it to the fullest extent possible as soon as possible, even if it means building faster than is typical for them.  This is nothing but good news for fans of Star Wars and Disney theme parks, IMO.  We're seeing it in the push for merchandise, we'll see it in December when The Force Awakens comes out, and we'll see it in the parks with the Star Wars lands.
> 
> On the other hand, the skeptical side of me says that "2016" will end up meaning like November or something.  But I really think the trouble with ESPN is forcing Disney's hand with their Star Wars land concepts and we'll start seeing construction sooner rather than later.


i was also thinking late 2016  but that's ok.


----------



## yulilin3

changed my Avatar pic. THE DIS changed my old one by itself and I can 't find my last one so a new one it is


----------



## yulilin3

again, unrelated but I have to share my  memories of the Osborne lights. They have been a part of my family christmas traditions ever since they were on Residential Street. My sisters and mom and dad don't have an AP but they would get tickets every year for all of us to go together to see the lights, I'm a bit emotional since this has been such a stable thing in my life for more than a decade. Anyways here's me dancing the Feliz Navidad shuffle




and my earliest fb album of the lights 2009
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1279292748198.42982.1406401066&type=1&l=7d5cd4c6b3


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> again, unrelated but I have to share my  memories of the Osborne lights. They have been a part of my family christmas traditions ever since they were on Residential Street. My sisters and mom and dad don't have an AP but they would get tickets every year for all of us to go together to see the lights, I'm a bit emotional since this has been such a stable thing in my life for more than a decade. Anyways here's me dancing the Feliz Navidad shuffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my earliest fb album of the lights 2009
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1279292748198.42982.1406401066&type=1&l=7d5cd4c6b3



Love the video and pictures. It is really tough when things that have become a part of your family suddenly stop.

My first year seeing the lights was 2009. My how your kids have grown since then! 

My family will be visiting me and Lewis in WDW this November. I had told them we need to see this. Now I am telling them they aren't allowed to fly home until they see it.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> changed my Avatar pic. THE DIS changed my old one by itself and I can 't find my last one so a new one it is



Others are seeing this too. There's a thread on the tech forum but no responses from the admins. Bummer I liked Dave the Minion. Yes, I named him Dave.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Others are seeing this too. There's a thread on the tech forum but no responses from the admins. Bummer I liked Dave the Minion. Yes, I named him Dave.


I can still see Dave


----------



## yulilin3

Now that the news of the Osborne lights has settled in my head I now think that SWW will in fact happen next year or else they would've announced it as cancelled...right?


----------



## marsh0013

yulilin3 said:


> Now that the news of the Osborne lights has settled in my head I now think that SWW will in fact happen next year or else they would've announced it as cancelled...right?



I like your way of thinking.  Hoping you're right!


----------



## yulilin3

me too I couldn't take more closures from DHS. But this is necessary for the new things that are coming up, it's just sad.


----------



## sophy1996

yulilin3 said:


> again, unrelated but I have to share my  memories of the Osborne lights. They have been a part of my family christmas traditions ever since they were on Residential Street.



I actually saw them in Little Rock when they were still on the Osbornes' property(ies).  My father lived in Little Rock, very near the Osbornes, and we went over to check them out.  Total chaos--which is why the display ended up at WDW.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Now that the news of the Osborne lights has settled in my head I now think that SWW will in fact happen next year or else they would've announced it as cancelled...right?



I like this thinking! And I was right about breaking ground. Sooo...yes. SWW will happen. I can feel it. Haha

I am so sad about the lights. I just cant imagine they would completely drop them. Cant they move them to disney springs or epcot?? Do you have any friends at HS who could pester a little? Lol


----------



## HCinKC

I just can't see them taking SWW away before the new land opens. If they did, it would leave very little SW presence in the parks (even with Launch Bay coming) as all of the new movies are hitting. I guess we don't know what Season of the Force is yet, but I can't see them dropping weekends in place of it unless it is comparable. It just makes zero business sense from a SW franchise stand point and for DHS.

That being said, I sure wish they would release more info on SotF. I would like to plan a trip to DL for Feb, but I only want to do it if SotF will be happening by then. Sorry Yoda, patience is hard!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I like this thinking! And I was right about breaking ground. Sooo...yes. SWW will happen. I can feel it. Haha
> 
> I am so sad about the lights. I just cant imagine they would completely drop them. Cant they move them to disney springs or epcot?? Do you have any friends at HS who could pester a little? Lol


DPB Thomas Smith said that they are not going to be relocated and the son in law of Jennings Osborne said that they had a meeting with the Disney show producers and they are getting an inventory of the entire lights for them to have back


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> I just can't see them taking SWW away before the new land opens. If they did, it would leave very little SW presence in the parks (even with Launch Bay coming) as all of the new movies are hitting. I guess we don't know what Season of the Force is yet, but I can't see them dropping weekends in place of it unless it is comparable. It just makes zero business sense from a SW franchise stand point and for DHS.
> 
> That being said, I sure wish they would release more info on SotF. I would like to plan a trip to DL for Feb, but I only want to do it if SotF will be happening by then. Sorry Yoda, patience is hard!


I'm less concerned with them GETTING RID OF SWW than I am with the RESCHEDULING it. I can't see them eliminating, but moving it... to an even less busy time of year... maybe.

I hope not. As a DVC member we already booked accommodations for May. We just can't wait until they release dates in Dec (assuming that's when they do) and still ensure that we get what we want room-wise and use our points before they expire.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I can still see Dave



They fixed it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> They fixed it.


I'm on my cell and still can't see him.


----------



## soniam

For the 3rd time this year, one of our cars has been involved in an accident, while I was driving. At the beginning of the year, someone just decided that they wanted to be in my lane, without even signaling, while I was in my baby, my little convertible She said she didn't even see me. I said I know; I saw her face and she never moved her head to even look out the window or at a mirror. Then on the way back from picking up the car at the body shop, a tire tread got thrown up into the front bumper. Had to replace the whole bumper.

Last night during the rain on the way home from work, someone pulled out of a gas station and made a blind left turn into the side rear of our other car. He hit me so hard that it pushed the car into the curb on the complete opposite side of the road (the oncoming traffic side). Luckily, there wasn't anyone coming right then, and I was able to quickly get back into my lane. However, it broke the wheel, and the car is not drivable. He then tried to blame me, saying I was driving too fast. Mind you, I had just been completely stopped at the light in traffic, seconds before, and was only just able to pull into the left turn lane. Plus, it was raining, and the car is rear-drive with performance tires. He had called the cops but wasn't willing to wait for them. I had no choice. DH had to pick me up, and we had to wait for the tow truck. The cop was nice. She said he was lucky he didn't wait, because she would have given him a citation for making a blind left turn out of a driveway, across 2 lanes of traffic. No one was hurt, thank goodness.

I decided to work from home today. I just couldn't take the thought of damaging the other car that just got out of the body shop Sorry for the rant. DH is tired of me talking about it.


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm less concerned with them GETTING RID OF SWW than I am with the RESCHEDULING it. I can't see them eliminating, but moving it... to an even less busy time of year... maybe.
> 
> I hope not. As a DVC member we already booked accommodations for May. We just can't wait until they release dates in Dec (assuming that's when they do) and still ensure that we get what we want room-wise and use our points before they expire.


Well, I hadn't thought of it, but I see your concern. I often see DVC members commenting on the issue, regardless of the occasion they are trying to work around. It's crappy that you buy into it but fly blind for booking around Disney's awful calendar. And for anyone planning a trip to either Disney, it's not cheap, so it would definitely help everyone if they would release dates a year out. I am sure there is some reason they don't, but it is hard to understand from this side!

@soniam that totally stinks. I would be feeling the same way! I'm glad no one has been hurt in any of these accidents. Hopefully, you have fulfilled your quota for a lifetime!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> DPB Thomas Smith said that they are not going to be relocated and the son in law of Jennings Osborne said that they had a meeting with the Disney show producers and they are getting an inventory of the entire lights for them to have back



That's a bummer. I really hate when traditions have to end, especially xmas ones. Austin has this thing every year called the Trail of Lights. It's a bunch of lights, music, and figures situated around the park, and you walk through them. They have hot cocoa and these really huge burning yule logs. During the downturn, they didn't do it one year. We really missed it. Luckily, it came back.

Maybe this is an opportunity for Universal Studios. They have all of those cool buildings. I bet the lights would look good there.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> DPB Thomas Smith said that they are not going to be relocated and the son in law of Jennings Osborne said that they had a meeting with the Disney show producers and they are getting an inventory of the entire lights for them to have back



UGH. How on earth did you decide this was a good idea Disney. This is way worse than changing maelstrom.



soniam said:


> For the 3rd time this year, one of our cars has been involved in an accident, while I was driving. At the beginning of the year, someone just decided that they wanted to be in my lane, without even signaling, while I was in my baby, my little convertible She said she didn't even see me. I said I know; I saw her face and she never moved her head to even look out the window or at a mirror. Then on the way back from picking up the car at the body shop, a tire tread got thrown up into the front bumper. Had to replace the whole bumper.
> 
> Last night during the rain on the way home from work, someone pulled out of a gas station and made a blind left turn into the side rear of our other car. He hit me so hard that it pushed the car into the curb on the complete opposite side of the road (the oncoming traffic side). Luckily, there wasn't anyone coming right then, and I was able to quickly get back into my lane. However, it broke the wheel, and the car is not drivable. He then tried to blame me, saying I was driving too fast. Mind you, I had just been completely stopped at the light in traffic, seconds before, and was only just able to pull into the left turn lane. Plus, it was raining, and the car is rear-drive with performance tires. He had called the cops but wasn't willing to wait for them. I had no choice. DH had to pick me up, and we had to wait for the tow truck. The cop was nice. She said he was lucky he didn't wait, because she would have given him a citation for making a blind left turn out of a driveway, across 2 lanes of traffic. No one was hurt, thank goodness.
> 
> I decided to work from home today. I just couldn't take the thought of damaging the other car that just got out of the body shop Sorry for the rant. DH is tired of me talking about it.



Did you get his license plate or something I hope? I hope that they give him leaving the scene.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> Did you get his license plate or something I hope? I hope that they give him leaving the scene.



He didn't want to give it to me at first. He wanted to wait for the cops. However, when he decided to bail, he asked to exchange info. So, no hit and run. He just got tired of waiting. Plus, we have hit and run coverage, because that has happened to us before. Thanks


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> He didn't want to give it to me at first. He wanted to wait for the cops. However, when he decided to bail, he asked to exchange info. So, no hit and run. He just got tired of waiting. Plus, we have hit and run coverage, because that has happened to us before. Thanks



Oh good. People are horrible sometimes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw this on Twitter, for anyone interested in the PS4 SW Battlefront bundles...

"@EAStarWars: *The limited edition Playstation 4 bundle is available for pre-order*. You may fire when ready: http://t.co/kPgw9ZUbt7 http://t.co/7DZ33nAjUJ"


----------



## yulilin3

@soniam that's horrible, I'm so sorry


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

@soniam I just read your full post above -- awful.  Sending you  and .


----------



## yulilin3

Hi everyone was able to go to all 4 parks this past week and I have a great blog post about it. The Flex Theater at DHS is looking GREAT, good news for special events in the park
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Hi everyone was able to go to all 4 parks this past week and I have a great blog post about it. The Flex Theater at DHS is looking GREAT, good news for special events in the park
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog


Excellent! I wil check it out later today!


----------



## Kelleydm

yulilin3 said: ↑
Hi everyone was able to go to all 4 parks this past week and I have a great blog post about it. The Flex Theater at DHS is looking GREAT, good news for special events in the park
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog

Thanks for the update!  Awesome to see the progression of construction and much to look forward too.


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> Hi everyone was able to go to all 4 parks this past week and I have a great blog post about it. The Flex Theater at DHS is looking GREAT, good news for special events in the park
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog



Thanks for the update! Love the photos!


----------



## yulilin3

Kelleydm said:


> yulilin3 said: ↑
> Hi everyone was able to go to all 4 parks this past week and I have a great blog post about it. The Flex Theater at DHS is looking GREAT, good news for special events in the park
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog
> 
> Thanks for the update!  Awesome to see the progression of construction and much to look forward too.





TigerTown said:


> Thanks for the update! Love the photos!


you are very welcome. If there's anything in particular you guys want me to check let me know. I go to the parks every weekend


----------



## yulilin3

photo from Orlando Attractions Magazine


----------



## yulilin3

Please treat this as* RUMORS* until confirmed by Disney:
About new JTA
- Jedi Masters in new show - the only scripted equity role
- Strongly being hinted that it will be Rebels and include face characters onstage: Sabine and Ezra as well as other Rebel characters to fill the positions if they don't have enough Sabines/Ezras 
- still no word on which Villain but a face character not equity

All Padawans and Knights won't be returning because they aren't Rebel characters - unless they are cast as helpers with the kids, no one knows.

All Troopers and Vaders have no idea if they will have any roles in the show. 

Show is supposed to be more athletic - I'm guessing there will be interaction between the Rebels and Villain. Most cast think it will be Inquisitor.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> photo from Orlando Attractions Magazine



Well, bummer.  I knew it was a pipe dream that this would be open by our October trip, but to see it confirmed blows.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Most cast think it will be Inquisitor.



Spoiler Alert...

But but... he's _dead..._

_Isn't he?  _


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Spoiler Alert...
> 
> But but... he's _dead..._
> 
> _Isn't he?  _


exactly my thoughts...my daughter was quick to point out that Vader has been dead as well


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> exactly my thoughts...my daughter was quick to point out that Vader has been dead as well



Y'know... it'd make for an interesting tie-in to the next movie if...


----------



## yulilin3

video of Watto's Grotto from Inside the Magic


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> photo from Orlando Attractions Magazine



We are taking a day trip to the world when we visit my mom in December. The plan was to go to Epcot only for the day but now I might have to change these to park hoppers. I want to see this and I want the family to see Osborne before it's gone forever.


----------



## yulilin3

TigerTown said:


> We are taking a day trip to the world when we visit my mom in December. The plan was to go to Epcot only for the day but now I might have to change these to park hoppers. I want to see this and I want the family to see Osborne before it's gone forever.


no better excuse to get park hoppers than to come see this and especially the Osborne Lights


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> photo from Orlando Attractions Magazine


 
Blah. I really thought they would have this in November to start hyping the new movie. I mean...that was sort of the point right? Is it really all that helpful to have promotion for 2 weeks? (at most!) Also, what in the world are they building in there that is going to take another almost 3 months!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

AThrillingChase said:


> Blah. I really thought they would have this in November to start hyping the new movie. I mean...that was sort of the point right? Is it really all that helpful to have promotion for 2 weeks? (at most!) Also, what in the world are they building in there that is going to take another almost 3 months!



Well, they're just having auditions for characters this week, so I assume casting is part of the issue.


----------



## yulilin3

I have a feeling that the new JTA, Launch Bay and the additional Force Awakens on Star Tours sequence will open the same day. And it might coincide with the taping of the Christmas Parade so December 4th or 5th?
I'm sure they will add that to the taping


----------



## LoKiHB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm less concerned with them GETTING RID OF SWW than I am with the RESCHEDULING it. I can't see them eliminating, but moving it... to an even less busy time of year... maybe.
> 
> I hope not. As a DVC member we already booked accommodations for May. We just can't wait until they release dates in Dec (assuming that's when they do) and still ensure that we get what we want room-wise and use our points before they expire.




This!  We purchased AP's just for that reason.  As far as getting a place to stay, we made our first DVC reservations for SWW on New Year's Day 2013.  Had our hearts set on WLV, and fortunately there was plenty of room.  I'm hoping to have the same luck this year, but planning to attempt to book a split stay between BLT and BCV as soon as our 7 month window opens.  

f they change the dates, my 9 year old will be crushed.  SWW always falls right on his Birthday week.  This is a big one for him- Episode VII AND the big 1-0.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Isn't there something at the end of the season 2 pre show (calling it that because it came out then nothing re new episodes) about getting a new inquisitor to come take care of the rebels? Am i remembering that right?

Maybe there is a planet of them somewhere in the galaxy...do they look alike? Who knows.


----------



## Kelleydm

I am excited to see the new adventure on Star Tours but knowing my luck I will get the same ones I always do!  LOL!  I haven't understood how there are 54 combinations.  I get the same 6 every time.  Still one of my favorite rides no matter what I get though.


----------



## ethanwa

Anyone else see this? Sorry if it's been posted before: 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/09/rumor...-more-mickey-friends-as-star-wars-characters/


----------



## Monykalyn

Um- Tom Corless from WDW News has a post about a strong rumor on no more SWW- starting in 2016!

Anyone else hear anything??


----------



## LoKiHB

soniam said:


> For the 3rd time this year, one of our cars has been involved in an accident, while I was driving. At the beginning of the year, someone just decided that they wanted to be in my lane, without even signaling, while I was in my baby, my little convertible She said she didn't even see me. I said I know; I saw her face and she never moved her head to even look out the window or at a mirror. Then on the way back from picking up the car at the body shop, a tire tread got thrown up into the front bumper. Had to replace the whole bumper.
> 
> Last night during the rain on the way home from work, someone pulled out of a gas station and made a blind left turn into the side rear of our other car. He hit me so hard that it pushed the car into the curb on the complete opposite side of the road (the oncoming traffic side). Luckily, there wasn't anyone coming right then, and I was able to quickly get back into my lane. However, it broke the wheel, and the car is not drivable. He then tried to blame me, saying I was driving too fast. Mind you, I had just been completely stopped at the light in traffic, seconds before, and was only just able to pull into the left turn lane. Plus, it was raining, and the car is rear-drive with performance tires. He had called the cops but wasn't willing to wait for them. I had no choice. DH had to pick me up, and we had to wait for the tow truck. The cop was nice. She said he was lucky he didn't wait, because she would have given him a citation for making a blind left turn out of a driveway, across 2 lanes of traffic. No one was hurt, thank goodness.
> 
> I decided to work from home today. I just couldn't take the thought of damaging the other car that just got out of the body shop Sorry for the rant. DH is tired of me talking about it.



THE NERVE OF YOU DRIVING STRAIGHT!!!!  Didn't your spidey sense warn you ahead of time?  Oh wait- that's a different forum....

Love how they try and blame you.  Reminds of the time that a woman fell asleep behind the wheel caused a 5 car accident... on LI... during Rush hour after she clipped my car that was a month old at the time and took of the passenger side mirror.  I pulled into her lane to follow her because, well, I was mad... and yes I know I shouldn't have.  She rear ended the person in front of her pushing that person into the person in front, etc (she was going about 35-40 mph and hit a car standing still in bumper to bumper traffic).  After she did that, she put the car in reverse and backed into me.  When the police officer questioned her, she told him that she had indeed fallen asleep, and must have rear ended the other person, but she was ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that she did not back up into me, but that I rear ended her.  Fortunately, the person in the SUV she hit told the cop that no, he felt the rear of his car go back down after she pulled her Camry from under it.  Good times!


----------



## AThrillingChase

*looks for riot gear for when all hell breaks loose


----------



## yulilin3

ethanwa said:


> Anyone else see this? Sorry if it's been posted before:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/09/rumor...-more-mickey-friends-as-star-wars-characters/


someone just shared it on my facebook...
here's what we know:
from this years SWW we know that the SW Disney characters would not be coming back out and it was rumored they might or might not stay for the H&V dinner
We know that celebrities have always been a pain for Disney to handle: Disney has to pay them per autograph, house them at their Deluxe Resorts and Disney hates people camping out for their autograph.
I can see Disney "retiring" SWW as we know it but still doing something like SW character parade and fireworks, specialty food offerings like Rebel Hangar and merchandise, so it would be a watered down SWW.
But with them building the new theater for special events there's still a chance we will see SW shows there.
As with everything we have to keep waiting, their site still shows SWW as coming "Summer 2016"


----------



## yulilin3

Kelleydm said:


> I am excited to see the new adventure on Star Tours but knowing my luck I will get the same ones I always do!  LOL!  I haven't understood how there are 54 combinations.  I get the same 6 every time.  Still one of my favorite rides no matter what I get though.


for the first couple of months we would always get the pod racing scene, it was such a pain. The one we get the least is Kashyyyk and that's our favorite cause it has the Wookies


----------



## jtowntoflorida

If they announce that 2016 SWW is the final SWW, we'll be making an unplanned trip to Disney, even though it will pain me to do so.  Hopefully said announcement will come before our APs expire in December so we'll know to renew them.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> someone just shared it on my facebook...
> here's what we know:
> from this years SWW we know that the SW Disney characters would not be coming back out and it was rumored they might or might not stay for the H&V dinner
> We know that celebrities have always been a pain for Disney to handle: Disney has to pay them per autograph, house them at their Deluxe Resorts and Disney hates people camping out for their autograph.
> I can see Disney "retiring" SWW as we know it but still doing something like SW character parade and fireworks, specialty food offerings like Rebel Hangar and merchandise, so it would be a watered down SWW.
> But with them building the new theater for special events there's still a chance we will see SW shows there.
> As with everything we have to keep waiting, their site still shows SWW as coming "Summer 2016"


 
They bring Ray Park back every year for multiple weekends. So they must like him right?? I just want to see that show one time! He is alwyas on a different weekend than my trip.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> They bring Ray Park back every year for multiple weekends. So they must like him right?? I just want to see that show one time! He is alwyas on a different weekend than my trip.


it's not that they don't like the celeb is that they get very little money out of having them.
There's a big group that comes every weekend everyday just to get their things signed to re sell them, theyd on't stay on site, they don't purchase anything in the park. 
There are people that come, like all of you, plan your vacations around this event and actually spend money on Disney but the majority of people that come for the celebrities are locals.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> someone just shared it on my facebook...
> here's what we know:
> from this years SWW we know that the SW Disney characters would not be coming back out and it was rumored they might or might not stay for the H&V dinner
> We know that celebrities have always been a pain for Disney to handle: Disney has to pay them per autograph, house them at their Deluxe Resorts and Disney hates people camping out for their autograph.
> I can see Disney "retiring" SWW as we know it but still doing something like SW character parade and fireworks, specialty food offerings like Rebel Hangar and merchandise, so it would be a watered down SWW.
> But with them building the new theater for special events there's still a chance we will see SW shows there.
> As with everything we have to keep waiting, their site still shows SWW as coming "Summer 2016"



This is disconcerting to say the least.  That being said, with the new movie coming, the announcement of SW Land- but no real increase in SW presence in the immediate future, as well as all the new SWW offerings last year (Rebel Hanger, Character meals, VIP packages), I can't see Disney tossing what is probably their most popular event aside without at the very least announcing a final go around. I mean, they announced that this will be the final year of Osbourne Lights, so I can't see them just not having it.  Unless, of course, they are planning on keeping it quiet to avoid the certain backlash.

I for one am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

I was just coming on to post this too...
I hope we get next year


----------



## yulilin3

I was just telling the kids that Disney should announce all at once everything that's closing so it'll be like taking off a band aid.
For each thing they announce closing there will be a backlash, they should've been like: Osborne lights, LMA, Muppets...are closing, here are the dates that we have them closing. And that's it. Not announce every couple of months, it's like a wound that starts to heal and then opens up again.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> I was just telling the kids that Disney should announce all at once everything that's closing so it'll be like taking off a band aid.
> For each thing they announce closing there will be a backlash, they should've been like: Osborne lights, LMA, Muppets...are closing, here are the dates that we have them closing. And that's it. Not announce every couple of months, it's like a wound that starts to heal and then opens up again.



Yulli, you're the expert amongst experts here...  what is your gut feeling about the fate of our beloved SWW at least for 2016?


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I can see the celebrity autographs going bye-bye. Hopefully not the shows though. 

For me it seems like this year it was a little out-of control with the camping in front of the parks, getting in line at 10pm, etc. I remember in 2013, getting in line at 3am for Ray Park was okay and you could still get an auto. Now it seems 9pm the previous night was pushing it. 

Like @yulilin3 said some people are there purely to sell autographs merch for profit. We were behind a guy for Daniel Logan this year. He said he didn't care about Star Wars but could sell stuff on ebay for a good dollar. Yeah my friend had to hold me back. I'm like "How can you not like SW, man?"


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Yulli, you're the expert amongst experts here...  what is your gut feeling about the fate of our beloved SWW at least for 2016?





CheshireCrazy said:


> I can see the celebrity autographs going bye-bye. Hopefully not the shows though.
> 
> For me it seems like this year it was a little out-of control with the camping in front of the parks, getting in line at 10pm, etc. I remember in 2013, getting in line at 3am for Ray Park was okay and you could still get an auto. Now it seems 9pm the previous night was pushing it.
> 
> Like @yulilin3 said some people are there purely to sell autographs merch for profit. We were behind a guy for Daniel Logan this year. He said he didn't care about Star Wars but could sell stuff on ebay for a good dollar. Yeah my friend had to hold me back. I'm like "How can you not like SW, man?"


I agree, I can see them taking the autographs away.
As far as what my gut is telling me I'm thinking, no, it's not cancelled next year. The park will still benefit from SWW and they know that. But like I said, it could be a watered down version of it.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> I agree, I can see them taking the autographs away.
> As far as what my gut is telling me I'm thinking, no, it's not cancelled next year. The park will still benefit from SWW and they know that. But like I said, it could be a watered down version of it.



What do you consider "watered down"?  I admit, I can do without the celebrity autographs.  I really just love being there and experiencing the total immersion and the spirit of the weekends.  It's like a holiday to me!


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> What do you consider "watered down"?  I admit, I can do without the celebrity autographs.  I really just love being there and experiencing the total immersion and the spirit of the weekends.  It's like a holiday to me!


I mean no celebrity shows, no big gathering at the stage with all the characters. 
I think it could be very much like Frozen Summer Fun:
Parade with characters (maybe still the 601st and Rebel Legion cause they volunteer to march)
Fireworks
Packages for both 
Specialty meals like Rebel Hangar and whatever they will offer at Launch Bay
Character meet and greets


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> I mean no celebrity shows, no big gathering at the stage with all the characters.
> I think it could be very much like Frozen Summer Fun:
> Parade with characters (maybe still the 601st and Rebel Legion cause they volunteer to march)
> Fireworks
> Packages for both
> Specialty meals like Rebel Hangar and whatever they will offer at Launch Bay
> Character meet and greets



I could live with that... 

Now, I've been trying to follow everything here.  Is the general consensus that there will be no H&V or SciFi character meals this year?


----------



## yulilin3

and for the casual fan what I mentioned above would be fine. We just got spoiled with the celeb shows. Listening to Mark Hamill, Frank Oz, Ray Park, Peter Mayhew, Warwick Davis and all the rest talk about so many things is just fascinating but not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> I could live with that...
> 
> Now, I've been trying to follow everything here.  Is the general consensus that there will be no H&V or SciFi character meals this year?


almost 100% sure that no Sci Fi breakfast. Still don't know about H&V dinner


----------



## TigerTown

drlaurafsu said:


> Isn't there something at the end of the season 2 pre show (calling it that because it came out then nothing re new episodes) about getting a new inquisitor to come take care of the rebels? Am i remembering that right?
> 
> Maybe there is a planet of them somewhere in the galaxy...do they look alike? Who knows.



Supposedly there will be at least one but maybe more inquisitors in the next season. Darth Vader is not a full time character in the season so they need another bad guy beside the ever useless Agent Kallus.


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> almost 100% sure that no Sci Fi breakfast. Still don't know about H&V dinner



Still bummed we didn't get to do the Sci Fi breakfast last year


----------



## LoKiHB

I did love Ray Park's show in 2013.  Let me restate my previous post... I would be ok without the celebrity autographs, but disappointed if there are no shows.  Although, I can't see how they would justify the Deluxe and Premium package prices without those shows included.

Here's to hoping they go all out for at least one more year...


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> almost 100% sure that no Sci Fi breakfast. Still don't know about H&V dinner



That will certainly be disappointing.  My son and I were looking forward to that one in particular.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> I did love Ray Park's show in 2013.  Let me restate my previous post... I would be ok without the celebrity autographs, but disappointed if there are no shows.  Although, I can't see how they would justify the Deluxe and Premium package prices without those shows included.
> 
> Here's to hoping they go all out for at least one more year...


the first year if the Feel the Force package the shows weren't included, so we just might see them lowering the price or leaving it as it is and maybe adding a character meet, or leaving it as it is and I'm sure people would still get the package


----------



## Bouncin-Tigger

I am seeing the stories about ending SWW all over from some pretty reliable bloggers and cm's, we are hoping that they will continue in 2016 but if I were a gambling man I would bet against it. As for Jedi Mickey and the crew I believe they are done, especially with more dedicated to the movies land being built, you don't see any Mickey avatar characters. Like a lot of the articles are saying there would be no month and a half dedicated weekends but I am reading May the 4th would be big and December before Xmas at movies release will have events but sadly I think the best part of current DHS might be done.


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> Early registration for the Star Wars half marathon weekend will be Sept 15th at noon EST
> This applies to WDW and DL AP and DVC members. Get those credit cards ready
> http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/



I really wish I had an AP or was a DVC member (both are on my list!!).  Hope to be able to register for the 5K on Sept 22.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I mean no celebrity shows, no big gathering at the stage with all the characters.
> I think it could be very much like Frozen Summer Fun:
> Parade with characters (maybe still the 601st and Rebel Legion cause they volunteer to march)
> Fireworks
> Packages for both
> Specialty meals like Rebel Hangar and whatever they will offer at Launch Bay
> Character meet and greets


 


yulilin3 said:


> the first year if the Feel the Force package the shows weren't included, so we just might see them lowering the price or leaving it as it is and maybe adding a character meet, or leaving it as it is and I'm sure people would still get the package


 
Doesn't frozen summer fun have some sort of small stage show too though? Wouldn't they have to keep offering what they did last year with just the hero/villains coming onstage and then setting off fireworks? I loved the dessert party...but without a stage show to go with it, there is no reason I would pay for that view of fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Doesn't frozen summer fun have some sort of small stage show too though? Wouldn't they have to keep offering what they did last year with just the hero/villains coming onstage and then setting off fireworks? I loved the dessert party...but without a stage show to go with it, there is no reason I would pay for that view of fireworks.


you're right. Maybe they'll have the pre show just not James Arnold Taylor


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I mean no celebrity shows, no big gathering at the stage with all the characters.
> I think it could be very much like Frozen Summer Fun:
> Parade with characters (maybe still the 601st and Rebel Legion cause they volunteer to march)
> Fireworks
> Packages for both
> Specialty meals like Rebel Hangar and whatever they will offer at Launch Bay
> Character meet and greets



My question is will there be an SWW that is different from SOF, or will they be the same. Obviously, no one knows for sure yet. We know SOF will have fireworks and probably M&G, but I don't remember anything specifically saying SOF would or would not have parades and meals. Did anyone else read something about this? I also wonder how long SOF will run. I can't see them canceling FSF, so I would think it would have to stop about when SWW did. Hopefully, it would run that late, but I am concerned it might stop earlier.

New poll: What will be happen first SOF starts or they announce SWW, one way or the other

EDIT: or DIS boards fixes the avatar and emoji links


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> My question is will there be an SWW that is different from SOF, or will they be the same. Obviously, no one knows for sure yet. We know SOF will have fireworks and probably M&G, but I don't remember anything specifically saying SOF would or would not have parades and meals. Did anyone else read something about this? I also wonder how long SOF will run. I can't see them canceling FSF, so I would think it would have to stop about when SWW did. Hopefully, it would run that late, but I am concerned it might stop earlier.
> 
> New poll: What will be happen first SOF starts or they announce SWW, one way or the other
> 
> EDIT: or DIS boards fixes the avatar and emoji links


this was the announcement
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-to-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/
_Star Wars Launch Bay will take guests into the upcoming film, Star Wars: The Force Awakens, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, including opportunities to visit with favorite Star Wars characters and special merchandise.
Season of the Force, a new seasonal event beginning early 2016, brings new experiences to both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resorts. In Tomorrowland at Disneyland park, guests will explore the Star Wars galaxy with special entertainment throughout the land, themed food locations and more. Guests also will also climb aboard Hyperspace Mountain, a reimagining of the classic Space Mountain attraction, in which guests will join an X-wing Starfighter battle. At Disney’s Hollywood Studios, guests will close out weekend nights with a new fireworks spectacular set to the iconic score of the Star Wars movies._
I feel an announcement will be done including both. When SotF starts and when or if we will have SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

For those checking JTA schedule has been updated on the official site until Oct. 3rd.


----------



## soniam

The following was posted on the rumor board this morning, but no citations:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up.3301070/page-344#post-54416253

"Lots of rumors out now that things have been compressed in terms of the time schedule for DHS work. 

Phase 1 (toy story) is supposed to start next month. Star Wars wasn't supposed to start until about six months from completion of toy story. It looks like everything will be under construction at once now creating widespread construction in this park come holidays 2016. Walls everywhere as all three phases would be under construction at the same time. Toy story is still looking to open first."


If this is true, then that could explain getting rid of SWW, when they thought they might be able to do it. If the park is suddenly way more torn up than they had originally planned, it could make anything extra difficult. It could even affect SOF, depending upon what they do.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> you're right. Maybe they'll have the pre show just not James Arnold Taylor


 
They just gave me a Han Solo! I demand he be on stage. lol.


----------



## soniam

So, I am officially starting to get bummed. There's the likelihood of no SWW, 6 month Soarin refurb starting in Jan, BMTRR refurb through July, and some other very unsubstantiated refurb rumors that I don't want to repeat, because I think/hope they are unlikely. There's a lot that's going to be closed, not just in DHS, when we go, whether that's March or June of next year I am not going to be bummed. It's Disney right? How can I not be happy about a trip to Disney If I am thinking positively, then maybe Froway and Rivers of Light will be open in June


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Please Disney just make an announcement already!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> The following was posted on the rumor board this morning, but no citations:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up.3301070/page-344#post-54416253
> 
> "Lots of rumors out now that things have been compressed in terms of the time schedule for DHS work.
> 
> Phase 1 (toy story) is supposed to start next month. Star Wars wasn't supposed to start until about six months from completion of toy story. It looks like everything will be under construction at once now creating widespread construction in this park come holidays 2016. Walls everywhere as all three phases would be under construction at the same time. Toy story is still looking to open first."
> 
> 
> If this is true, then that could explain getting rid of SWW, when they thought they might be able to do it. If the park is suddenly way more torn up than they had originally planned, it could make anything extra difficult. It could even affect SOF, depending upon what they do.


the hardest thing to have, in the event that all of a sudden construction walls are up everywhere, are the character meet and greets.
A big chunk of characters meet by the old Backlot Tour/Streets of America area.
Now let's say they wall up starting where the coke bottle/old entrance to Backlot Tour is and they also wall up Streets of America (they would be then announcing soon that LMA and Muppets are closing) they would still have the Star Tours area, so the Chewie/Ewok, Queen Amidala meet is safe. Then they can still have Luke/Leia and the Droids by ABC Commisary. Vader and Stormtroopers would be meeting inside Launch Bay. Also they have a lot of space (old queue line of Animation bldg) where they could put Maul and the Fetts. Roaming characters could roam around Echo Lake. I don't see any space for the Clone Wars gang...anyways this is me just thinking out loud


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> the hardest thing to have, in the event that all of a sudden construction walls are up everywhere, are the character meet and greets.
> A big chunk of characters meet by the old Backlot Tour/Streets of America area.
> Now let's say they wall up starting where the coke bottle/old entrance to Backlot Tour is and they also wall up Streets of America (they would be then announcing soon that LMA and Muppets are closing) they would still have the Star Tours area, so the Chewie/Ewok, Queen Amidala meet is safe. Then they can still have Luke/Leia and the Droids by ABC Commisary. Vader and Stormtroopers would be meeting inside Launch Bay. Also they have a lot of space (old queue line of Animation bldg) where they could put Maul and the Fetts. Roaming characters could roam around Echo Lake. I don't see any space for the Clone Wars gang...anyways this is me just thinking out loud



As long as Ezra, Sabine, and Chopper meet, then I would be fine with Clone Wars going away


----------



## HCinKC

Kelleydm said:


> I am excited to see the new adventure on Star Tours but knowing my luck I will get the same ones I always do!  LOL!  I haven't understood how there are 54 combinations.  I get the same 6 every time.  Still one of my favorite rides no matter what I get though.


Same! I literally got the exact same sequence four times in a row. I told the guy at the front, and he told me that I was wrong. I just must not have realized something was different. I told him I was not wrong and what I had seen. I still don't think he believed me. I was really excited to finally see something different.



jtowntoflorida said:


> If they announce that 2016 SWW is the final SWW, we'll be making an unplanned trip to Disney, even though it will pain me to do so.  Hopefully said announcement will come before our APs expire in December so we'll know to renew them.


Ha, same! Even if it is just my oldest son and me. We didn't do any of the celebrity stuff, but we loved all of the rest.



soniam said:


> The following was posted on the rumor board this morning, but no citations:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up.3301070/page-344#post-54416253
> 
> "Lots of rumors out now that things have been compressed in terms of the time schedule for DHS work.
> 
> Phase 1 (toy story) is supposed to start next month. Star Wars wasn't supposed to start until about six months from completion of toy story. It looks like everything will be under construction at once now creating widespread construction in this park come holidays 2016. Walls everywhere as all three phases would be under construction at the same time. Toy story is still looking to open first."
> 
> 
> If this is true, then that could explain getting rid of SWW, when they thought they might be able to do it. If the park is suddenly way more torn up than they had originally planned, it could make anything extra difficult. It could even affect SOF, depending upon what they do.


This is interesting. It would essentially be shutting off half the park. Obviously, we'd all love to see them get a move on with SWL, but that is an awful lot going on! I tell ya what...you can't put anything off when you go to Disney. It might be closed, basically without notice, before you get back lol. Glad ODS made it back over to LMA after a long wait at the bus stop caused us to miss our original attempt at it. I am bummed we won't get to see OsLights. I always thought we'd have more time.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Please treat this as* RUMORS* until confirmed by Disney:
> About new JTA
> - Jedi Masters in new show - the only scripted equity role
> - Strongly being hinted that it will be Rebels and include face characters onstage: Sabine and Ezra as well as other Rebel characters to fill the positions if they don't have enough Sabines/Ezras
> - still no word on which Villain but a face character not equity
> 
> All Padawans and Knights won't be returning because they aren't Rebel characters - unless they are cast as helpers with the kids, no one knows.
> 
> All Troopers and Vaders have no idea if they will have any roles in the show.
> 
> Show is supposed to be more athletic - I'm guessing there will be interaction between the Rebels and Villain. Most cast think it will be Inquisitor.



My son will be bummed not to fight Vader, but kind of saw this coming.  Fortunately he didn't really want to do JTA this past June and hopefully he'll have adjusted by the time we're back.  He's finally starting to get on the Rebels bandwagon so that should help.



yulilin3 said:


> almost 100% sure that no Sci Fi breakfast. Still don't know about H&V dinner



So bummed, but thought this when they opened it up for breakfast regularly.  It was such a great experience!  My family still raves about it!

Well, I guess I may not have to worry about making it next year, or I may have to really worry about it.  One or the other!


----------



## LoKiHB

It really does suck, because my wife has already stated in no uncertain terms, no SWW, no trip in May.  I really don't want to be going in August and worrying about the humidity and rain.  I don't to be one of those people posting under threads like "Rain all week????" and "Oh no!!! Rain for my entire trip!!!"


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> So, I am officially starting to get bummed. There's the likelihood of no SWW, 6 month Soarin refurb starting in Jan, BMTRR refurb through July, and some other very unsubstantiated refurb rumors that I don't want to repeat, because I think/hope they are unlikely. There's a lot that's going to be closed, not just in DHS, when we go, whether that's March or June of next year I am not going to be bummed. It's Disney right? How can I not be happy about a trip to Disney If I am thinking positively, then maybe Froway and Rivers of Light will be open in June



Is the Soarin closure official?? This is DS's favorite ride and he will be incredibly disappointed if it is closed, especially in addition to potentially no SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Same! I literally got the exact same sequence four times in a row. I told the guy at the front, and he told me that I was wrong. I just must not have realized something was different. I told him I was not wrong and what I had seen. I still don't think he believed me. I was really excited to finally see something different.
> 
> 
> Ha, same! Even if it is just my oldest son and me. We didn't do any of the celebrity stuff, but we loved all of the rest.
> 
> 
> This is interesting. It would essentially be shutting off half the park. Obviously, we'd all love to see them get a move on with SWL, but that is an awful lot going on! I tell ya what...you can't put anything off when you go to Disney. It might be closed, basically without notice, before you get back lol. Glad ODS made it back over to LMA after a long wait at the bus stop caused us to miss our original attempt at it. I am bummed we won't get to see OsLights. I always thought we'd have more time.


Osborne lights announcement is a good indication that at least they are giving the guests time to plan a quick trip to enjoys ome of their favorites, I know that 3 months sounds like not much time but it's an improvement on how they announced the closing of Backlot Tour (3 weeks before they did) So I think for the major attractions they will give people enough time for a heads up.
Toy Storyland will use a lot of the old Backlot Tour so they could start construction without impacting park operations but SWLand is another story


----------



## JayLeeJay

I'm very disappointed with Disney already and will be even more disappointed if they cancel/really reduce what is offered for SWW. They better not touch the gardening demos at the Flower and Garden Festival! They've already taken too much away. If it is the last year for SWW, they better have some good packages (for reasonable prices, and that can be booked starting on a Monday, Tuesday, or Friday - not Wednesday or Thursday, and that involve ice cream and adult beverages).


----------



## inkedupmomma

Jfsag123 said:


> Is the Soarin closure official?? This is DS's favorite ride and he will be incredibly disappointed if it is closed, especially in addition to potentially no SWW.



Wondering the same as I have not seen this listed or mentioned anywhere


----------



## drlaurafsu

Talk about a half day park...with all these closures and no SWW it won't even be that. I think they could go back to 4 weekends and still have 2016 sww. Keep the shows, drop the autographs. There are spots to move some characters if they only block the streets of America , lma and backlot to start. They can move darths mall back to the tent, put a m&g in the tent, heck they can set up character queues in the line up area for fantasmic. There is no sw over there other than the shows this year. 



wdwalice said:


> I really wish I had an AP or was a DVC member (both are on my list!!).  Hope to be able to register for the 5K on Sept 22.



5k registration shouldn't sell out as fast as the others (10k and challenge first).

My thought is SW half moves to May 4 weekend next year. Couldn't do it this year because Tink is already scheduled that weekend at DL. Plus early Easter means mid April wont be as busy this year. 2017 Easter moves back to the weekend the race is scheduled for 2016 so they wont keep it there. But they can move 2017 Tink a week without as much trouble...i would think.

I would be very upset if they cancelled this coming year. They should say this will be the last or that they will suspend them during construction after 2016.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Talk about a half day park...with all these closures and no SWW it won't even be that. I think they could go back to 4 weekends and still have 2016 sww. Keep the shows, drop the autographs. There are spots to move some characters if they only block the streets of America , lma and backlot to start. They can move *darths mall back to the tent*, put a m&g in the tent, heck they can set up character queues in the line up area for fantasmic. There is no sw over there other than the shows this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 5k registration shouldn't sell out as fast as the others (10k and challenge first).
> 
> My thought is SW half moves to May 4 weekend next year. Couldn't do it this year because Tink is already scheduled that weekend at DL. Plus early Easter means mid April wont be as busy this year. 2017 Easter moves back to the weekend the race is scheduled for 2016 so they wont keep it there. But they can move 2017 Tink a week without as much trouble...i would think.
> 
> I would be very upset if they cancelled this coming year. They should say this will be the last or that they will suspend them during construction after 2016.


they can't put the merchandise tent behind RnRC cause there's already a theater built


----------



## drlaurafsu

I missed that somehow.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> I missed that somehow.


here's my latest blog post, you can see pics of it here
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-quadruple-whammy


----------



## drlaurafsu

Have they said what it will be used for?


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> Have they said what it will be used for?


special events, so basically it'll be the new Premiere Theater. They use it for Magic Music Days, during the holidays they use it for the Comedy Warehouse and SWW. The CM at RnRC were told it should be done in a month


----------



## LoKiHB

The more I read and the more I think about it, it would be ludicrous for Disney to cancel SWW for 2016.  If I read correctly- or maybe it's rumors, they won't break ground on the new lands until late next year.  This would allow for one last HUGE SWW.  I mean, it's such a huge thing for us SW Geeks and there are millions of us, and the new movie will be out and the Star Wars craze could potentially rival that of the original Star Wars release (maybe).  Maybe they'll give us one more before they wall off 3/4 of DHS.  I think we should start drafting our petition to bring back SWW just in case though....


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I can't see Disney taking away SWW completely at least in 2016.

With all the closures and construction, something will have to get people in the gates at HS. Plus they are not going to let an (money-makin') opportunity like The Force Awakens go by the wayside. There's going to be a ton of new and old fans wanting a Star Wars experience with plenty of cash in hand. I don't think the Launch Bay is going to be enough to satisfy that either. 

I'm just saying I will be sad if there's no stage shows and JAT though. I will chain myself to Gertie in protest.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> The more I read and the more I think about it, it would be ludicrous for Disney to cancel SWW for 2016.  If I read correctly- or maybe it's rumors, they won't break ground on the new lands until late next year.  This would allow for one last HUGE SWW.  I mean, it's such a huge thing for us SW Geeks and there are millions of us, and the new movie will be out and the Star Wars craze could potentially rival that of the original Star Wars release (maybe).  Maybe they'll give us one more before they wall off 3/4 of DHS. _* I think we should start drafting our petition to bring back SWW just in case though*_....


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Personally, I think that SWW as we know it going away is inevitable.  It's essentially going to be SWW all the time when this new land opens.  I think the celebrity autograph sessions are almost a holdover from when DHS used to host celebrities regularly and I just don't think they're that big of a draw to continue to incur the expense associated with having them present.  I think they'll have some sort of shows during "Season of the Force," but I have no idea what those will look like.

Maybe we'll get a final SWW in 2016, but I think that will be it.  They're not going to have the space to bring big crowds into the park once half the park is under construction.  I think we'll see a big regular Star Wars presence after construction is complete, but who knows when that will be.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I have literally sat at my work desk all day thinking about SWW. Is that bad?


----------



## jane2073

Know I don't know what to do.
Our passes are up for renewal in November.  I hate that everything I love at DHS is going away but I was going to renew for one more year.  That way I could have one last season with the lights and enjoy SWW.  But now if there is not going to be SWW...
I like the other parks too but DHS holds my heart.


----------



## JimmyBean42

Here I was hoping the new breakfast at Sci-Fi would fail and Disney would realize you need the Star Wars characters involved to make that breakfast work.  Wishful thinking of course.


----------



## Kelleydm

I am determined to stay positive and hope that SWW will still be around...but can't help feeling a little bummed that my first ever SWW won't happen.  My hope is that the Launch Bay will have more than one or two character meet and greets. 

I thought they were already working on Soarin' expansion?  And phase 1 of toy story is this the new track?  I think I'm confused with everything going on at once.


----------



## Jfine

On our trip just over a week ago, we were talking to a cast member and they said SWW were going away, basically very similar to the rumors floating around. We went ahead and booked the bounceback that was available for a historical SWW timeframe. The reason is - its still listed on the WDW and says "coming summer 2016". Now I know they could redo it and change that, but doesn't that give anyone else hope? It seems to contradict the rumors? I mean, I agree with pp that Disney seems to be giving better warnings. Or am I way too hopeful that my wonderful bounceback will be useful? 
Edit - realized I'm about 30 pages behind and someone already brought this up. Ignore my ramblings as I try to patiently wait. So sad as we won't visit Disney at all from late April- early September if this is true and I don't know if I can go that long! SWW is about the only thing that makes me want to visit WDW in the summer!


----------



## yulilin3

The only thing we know is that we don't know, which makes it very hard to be patient.
Some CM and management say that SWW are not coming back, some CM associated with the event say it is.
The official site says it is
I'm almost 100% that both character meals are not coming back
I'm almost 100% sure that we will see the return of Rebel Hangar (so maybe characters there)
I really feel for all of you that have booked trips or are in the process of booking trips without knowing, they should know by now if it's happening or not.
I don't know what else to say.


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> ...The CM at RnRC were told it should be done in a month



How is that even possible when it took them two years to build a basic parking structure for Disney Springs ???


----------



## HCinKC

CheshireCrazy said:


> I can't see Disney taking away SWW completely at least in 2016.
> 
> With all the closures and construction, something will have to get people in the gates at HS. Plus they are not going to let an (money-makin') opportunity like The Force Awakens go by the wayside. There's going to be a ton of new and old fans wanting a Star Wars experience with plenty of cash in hand. I don't think the Launch Bay is going to be enough to satisfy that either.





jtowntoflorida said:


> Personally, I think that SWW as we know it going away is inevitable.  It's essentially going to be SWW all the time when this new land opens.  I think the celebrity autograph sessions are almost a holdover from when DHS used to host celebrities regularly and I just don't think they're that big of a draw to continue to incur the expense associated with having them present.  I think they'll have some sort of shows during "Season of the Force," but I have no idea what those will look like.
> 
> Maybe we'll get a final SWW in 2016, but I think that will be it.  They're not going to have the space to bring big crowds into the park once half the park is under construction.  I think we'll see a big regular Star Wars presence after construction is complete, but who knows when that will be.



This has been thought for a while. DHS is already struggling as a "half day" park that it seems many people skip all together. With the movie having come out about six months prior, the dvd drop would possibly be around SWW time. They can certainly make money of off that...plus another movie out in six months, and so on the rest of the movies.  SWW is a huge money making opportunity and a big draw to what will soon be an otherwise small DHS.

The big question is...what is Season of the Force? Presumably that could replace SWW as SWL is being built. Hopefully, 2016 will be a transition year that includes both, given that people plan way out for SWW. If they are merging/dropping, 2017 would be appropriate to go to 100% SotF WITH us knowing there will be no more SWW. Once the land opens, I would be surprised if they have anything special since every day there will (hopefully) be super awesome!

Maybe random special events, but I can totally understand why Disney wants to drop celebrities. Not only are they expensive, but they can be very demanding...and Disney is often hosting these guys over multiple weekends. Add in concerns over overnighters, the knowledge that many of the autographs are being sold, and problems with celebrities in the past...I get it.

But who the heck knows what Disney's plan is and how they will execute it. Hopefully with some thought for those planning trips!


----------



## LinderInWonderland

yulilin3 said:


>


I am catching up on all the post but I couldn't let this go by. My friends played the original Ewok celebration song when DH and I entered our reception. Hilarious!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ethanwa said:


> Anyone else see this? Sorry if it's been posted before:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/09/rumor...-more-mickey-friends-as-star-wars-characters/



I was just saying to DH yesterday: "You know what would make me *REALLY FURIOUS?!?!?!*  If we *DON'T* book the SW Half in WDW in Apr, and *THEN* we find out they're getting rid of SWW!!!!!!!!"  

Having a May SWW trip planned is why we are begging off the Apr half.  Now I'm rethinking, with early registration being... what... TOMORROW?!!?!  GRRRRR!  

I am SO ANNOYED that Disney doesn't just announce these things further in advance -- one way or the other!!


----------



## Jfsag123

I'm hoping we get at least some information in the next month. Disney is expected to release the April 2016 travel agent calendar any day now, meaning they should be putting out May this time next month. Looking at the hours/EMH schedule they publish for DHS may give us some clues as to what will happen.


----------



## soniam

inkedupmomma said:


> Wondering the same as I have not seen this listed or mentioned anywhere





Jfsag123 said:


> Is the Soarin closure official?? This is DS's favorite ride and he will be incredibly disappointed if it is closed, especially in addition to potentially no SWW.



There is nothing official. Here's the link that was posted on the rumors board. It sounds insane to me, and I hope it's not true. Soarin' is DS favorite too. We like to do it at least twice if we can. However, I have no idea what Disney is doing.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2015/09/epcot-update-living-with-land.html


----------



## soniam

LoKiHB said:


> The more I read and the more I think about it, it would be ludicrous for Disney to cancel SWW for 2016.  If I read correctly- or maybe it's rumors, they won't break ground on the new lands until late next year.  This would allow for one last HUGE SWW.  I mean, it's such a huge thing for us SW Geeks and there are millions of us, and the new movie will be out and the Star Wars craze could potentially rival that of the original Star Wars release (maybe).  Maybe they'll give us one more before they wall off 3/4 of DHS.  I think we should start drafting our petition to bring back SWW just in case though....



Rumor (nothing confirmed) has it now that they will be breaking ground on on Toy Story Land next month and Star Wars Land next year, not 2017. So, the timeline may have been compressed. If the park is all torn up, it could make SWW more difficult. Plus, if Star Wars Land comes sooner than later, then they may not see a need for SWW. I hope this is not true though, the no SWW part. I hope the compressed timeline is true though. Plus we may think it's ludicrous but may make sense to Disney. Many people thought FP+ was ludicrous and would never really happen. I'm not making a comment on the value of FP+, just sayin'.


----------



## soniam

CheshireCrazy said:


> I have literally sat at my work desk all day thinking about SWW. Is that bad?



No, that's what I was doing, especially during my meeting However, then I got to return what seemed like 20,000 calls from the car insurance people. That brought me back to reality, my other sad state.


The bad news is that our insurance wants to total our car. Really DH's car. We love that car We ordered it and bought it new. We knew every little mark on that thing. The good news is that the other driver's insurance is claiming 100% responsibility. So I am making a claim with them, hoping that they don't decide to total the car too We can't even buy a replacement for that car with what our insurance says it's worth. I know how this game works, but it still stinks. The other guy had a little bit of damage to his car, and he'll get away with paying his deductible to fix it and maybe, I mean maybe, have increased rates. We, on the other hand, the non-guilty party, will have to pay twice what they will give us to replace it, if it's totaled. That's assuming we can even find a replacement, because it's not a common car, and it was a rare color combination I am terrified to drive my convertible now for fear that it could be totaled if someone hits it. It's not even worth as much $ wise as DH's car. I am very thankful that I am not hurt, and that no one was in the car with me, but with SWW rumors and the car situation, today's turning out to be big bummer

EDIT: On the bright side, the avatars and emojis seem to be working


----------



## Boski

soniam said:


> There is nothing official. Here's the link that was posted on the rumors board. It sounds insane to me, and I hope it's not true. Soarin' is DS favorite too. We like to do it at least twice if we can. However, I have no idea what Disney is doing.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2015/09/epcot-update-living-with-land.html



That is crazy.  You would think they would wait for the new Frozen ride to open to help alleviate some of the crowd.


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> No, that's what I was doing, especially during my meeting However, then I got to return what seemed like 20,000 calls from the car insurance people. That brought me back to reality, my other sad state.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that our insurance wants to total our car. Really DH's car. We love that car We ordered it and bought it new. We knew every little mark on that thing. The good news is that the other driver's insurance is claiming 100% responsibility. So I am making a claim with them, hoping that they don't decide to total the car too We can't even buy a replacement for that car with what our insurance says it's worth. I know how this game works, but it still stinks. The other guy had a little bit of damage to his car, and he'll get away with paying his deductible to fix it and maybe, I mean maybe, have increased rates. We, on the other hand, the non-guilty party, will have to pay twice what they will give us to replace it, if it's totaled. That's assuming we can even find a replacement, because it's not a common car, and it was a rare color combination I am terrified to drive my convertible now for fear that it could be totaled if someone hits it. It's not even worth as much $ wise as DH's car. I am very thankful that I am not hurt, and that no one was in the car with me, but with SWW rumors and the car situation, today's turning out to be big bummer
> 
> EDIT: On the bright side, the avatars and emojis seem to be working



That really stinks. I'm sorry.  here's hoping the other insurance company comes through for you.


----------



## LATJLP

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I am SO ANNOYED that Disney doesn't just announce these things further in advance -- one way or the other!!




Disney expects you to make your dinner reservations 6 months in advance.....but only tell you what is going to happen those days about 3 months in advance.   Are you saying there is something wrong with this process?


----------



## JMSMommy

10 years ago I promised my then 6 year old Star Wars obsessed son we'd take him to Star Wars weekend. That was during a trip with his baby brother. Then we started an international adoption...then another...fitting in vacations when we could during off seasons and cheaper times to go and thoughts of avoiding SWW because of a toddler in tow (we wanted to be able to devote full attention). The plan was for 2016, when he was 17...and about to graduate high school. We had actually booked a surprise trip and had SWW character dining booked for 2015, but unexpected medical/therapy/tutoring expenses popped up and we cancelled thinking "next year" and really all my son cares about is Galactic Breakfast, character meet and greets with all the characters he knows and loves....and we were in process of booking our trip for our "best guess" time frame. Travel agent was working with us, and alerted me to these rumors.  

Can I cry now?  

A year ago we did our BIG Disney Princess blow out for the girls (they were 7 and 8 at the time). This was to be the year of Star Wars and roller coasters. The last of the family trips to Disney while all kids are under our roof. ::sob:: He graduates May 2017, so perhaps we push it off for another year? I just don't know now.


----------



## momof2halls

All this no SWW talk really makes me wanna vomit.....
My boys will really be disappointed. And now we hear that BTMR will be closed for refurbishment. I really hope there are lots if positives coming in the next 8 months, if not we may decide to postpone our trip.


----------



## soniam

JMSMommy said:


> 10 years ago I promised my then 6 year old Star Wars obsessed son we'd take him to Star Wars weekend. That was during a trip with his baby brother. Then we started an international adoption...then another...fitting in vacations when we could during off seasons and cheaper times to go and thoughts of avoiding SWW because of a toddler in tow (we wanted to be able to devote full attention). The plan was for 2016, when he was 17...and about to graduate high school. We had actually booked a surprise trip and had SWW character dining booked for 2015, but unexpected medical/therapy/tutoring expenses popped up and we cancelled thinking "next year" and really all my son cares about is Galactic Breakfast, character meet and greets with all the characters he knows and loves....and we were in process of booking our trip for our "best guess" time frame. Travel agent was working with us, and alerted me to these rumors.
> 
> Can I cry now?
> 
> A year ago we did our BIG Disney Princess blow out for the girls (they were 7 and 8 at the time). This was to be the year of Star Wars and roller coasters. The last of the family trips to Disney while all kids are under our roof. ::sob:: He graduates May 2017, so perhaps we push it off for another year? I just don't know now.



That's such a bummer. I don't think the Galactic Breakfast will be back. We really wanted to do this too. However, I do think that they will have meet & greets during Season of the Force. I don't know for sure, but announcements about SOF hinted at such. Plus, they are auditioning for things, ie JTA maybe others. Next year would be our first year too. Hopefully, they will announce more about SOF soon. Would you be able to go during Spring Break? We had already booked our hotel for June, but as a back-up, I went ahead and booked in March too, so that I could get ADRs early. We haven't booked flights yet, since it's so hard to change those anymore. He could also go more easily to anything at WDW during college, since they have bigger breaks. There's always the opening of Star Wars Land.

Can the rest of us with you too


----------



## yulilin3

it makes me sad reading some of your comments, I know how difficult it is to plan completely blind which is why I open this thread every year. Please try (and I know this is very hard) to keep your plans as flexible as possible. I'm hoping that we will have an announcement on SotF and SWW next month and in any case, there will be some Star Wars stuff going on next year.


----------



## yulilin3

TigerTown said:


> How is that even possible when it took them two years to build a basic parking structure for Disney Springs ???


construction for the flex theater started around April of this year


----------



## yulilin3

Today is early registration day for AP and DVC for the Star Wars Dark Side race, good luck everyone. I have the page set up and ready to refresh on my computer and Stephanie's laptop. After registering I will get over to the volunteer page to sign up to volunteer during Marathon weekend, so if any of you are running in January I'll probably see you
AP page https://www.rundisney.com/annual-passholders/?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY12Q2FBDM0566
DVC page https://www.rundisney.com/dvc-member/


----------



## drlaurafsu

Appropriate that the Jan SW race training starts today. I have a feeling my heart rate will be higher in anticipation of the sign up than my actual training today! Good luck everyone.


----------



## slaveone

Well doc was mean and said no more running unless I want a new knee before 30. Meany. Oh we'll always the expo. Maybe there will be new nb for Star Wars.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Today is early registration day for AP and DVC for the Star Wars Dark Side race, good luck everyone. I have the page set up and ready to refresh on my computer and Stephanie's laptop. After registering I will get over to the volunteer page to sign up to volunteer during Marathon weekend, so if any of you are running in January I'll probably see you
> AP page https://www.rundisney.com/annual-passholders/?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY12Q2FBDM0566
> DVC page https://www.rundisney.com/dvc-member/



I also PM'd you about this, but I'm not sure which you'll see first. How do you register to be a volunteer for the races? This sounds like something my budget could afford.


----------



## pookadoo77

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Anyone have an idea where we can buy the CoverGirl SW makeup?  I remember that it was supposed to be released today as well, but I can't find it online.  Maybe I'm trying to hard... maybe just my local CVS?!



http://www.drugstore.com/search/sea...tchallpartial&Ntk=All&Ntt=CoverGirl Star Wars


----------



## CheshireCrazy

soniam said:


> No, that's what I was doing, especially during my meeting However, then I got to return what seemed like 20,000 calls from the car insurance people. That brought me back to reality, my other sad state.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that our insurance wants to total our car. Really DH's car. We love that car We ordered it and bought it new. We knew every little mark on that thing. The good news is that the other driver's insurance is claiming 100% responsibility. So I am making a claim with them, hoping that they don't decide to total the car too We can't even buy a replacement for that car with what our insurance says it's worth. I know how this game works, but it still stinks. The other guy had a little bit of damage to his car, and he'll get away with paying his deductible to fix it and maybe, I mean maybe, have increased rates. We, on the other hand, the non-guilty party, will have to pay twice what they will give us to replace it, if it's totaled. That's assuming we can even find a replacement, because it's not a common car, and it was a rare color combination I am terrified to drive my convertible now for fear that it could be totaled if someone hits it. It's not even worth as much $ wise as DH's car. I am very thankful that I am not hurt, and that no one was in the car with me, but with SWW rumors and the car situation, today's turning out to be big bummer
> 
> EDIT: On the bright side, the avatars and emojis seem to be working




I feel your pain. I've been going through my own car insurance hell. I was rear ended by a Blazer with a front tow bar and the driver bent my frame. I took it to his insurance service center (he claimed 100% fault) and they gave me a check. I was told if there was additional damage, it would not be a problem. Well dropped the car off last Tuesday (9/8) and my body shop found almost double the damage. They submitted all the paperwork that day and have been waiting for an adjuster to come on site to view it. It been over a week. I have no time frame when someone will be out. I'm fearing they might total the car since it's an older Pontiac. The rental is awful and can barely handle highway driving. Plus I'm going on vacation 9/27 and need my car to transport my German Shepherd to the kennel (rental has a no pets policy). I've been calling the insurance and I get from the case rep "I'll take care of it". This was my first car and my baby. I drove it off the lot with 7 miles on it. 

It's been a nonstop headache for the past couple weeks.  I have 11 days until Disney so this should be a happy time for me. Instead everything is up in the air whether I will get my car fixed or have to find another one. And yeah the SWW rumors were just the cherry on the top of it all.  End of rant/


----------



## AThrillingChase

CheshireCrazy said:


> I feel your pain. I've been going through my own car insurance hell. I was rear ended by a Blazer with a front tow bar and the driver bent my frame. I took it to his insurance service center (he claimed 100% fault) and they gave me a check. I was told if there was additional damage, it would not be a problem. Well dropped the car off last Tuesday (9/8) and my body shop found almost double the damage. They submitted all the paperwork that day and have been waiting for an adjuster to come on site to view it. It been over a week. I have no time frame when someone will be out. I'm fearing they might total the car since it's an older Pontiac. The rental is awful and can barely handle highway driving. Plus I'm going on vacation 9/27 and need my car to transport my German Shepherd to the kennel (rental has a no pets policy). I've been calling the insurance and I get from the case rep "I'll take care of it". This was my first car and my baby. I drove it off the lot with 7 miles on it.
> 
> It's been a nonstop headache for the past couple weeks.  I have 11 days until Disney so this should be a happy time for me. Instead everything is up in the air whether I will get my car fixed or have to find another one. And yeah the SWW rumors were just the cherry on the top of it all.  End of rant/



I would escalate this. If they do not give you a date next time you call, ask for a supervisor and demand a date or narrow time frame they will be out.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pookadoo77 said:


> http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?N=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=All&Ntt=CoverGirl Star Wars


Thanks!  I stumbled across this a few days ago, but for some reason they don't seem to have the nail polish!  Wonder what's going on with that stuff...?


ETA: From Cover Girl's site, you can now click "buy now", which redirects right now to Drugstore.com.  It shows all nail polishes on backorder, shipping in "1-2 weeks".  Guess we'll see... eventually... probably... 

http://www.covergirl.com/cosmetics/starwars-collection


----------



## CheshireCrazy

AThrillingChase said:


> I would escalate this. If they do not give you a date next time you call, ask for a supervisor and demand a date or narrow time frame they will be out.



Yeah definitely putting in another call today. I've debated about calling my agent to see if he can do anything to nudge them too.


----------



## pookadoo77

My son's 5th Jedi bday cake my hubby made..... It was about a foot and a half tall


----------



## soniam

@CheshireCrazy 
I am very lucky and have an awesome body shop that will fight with the insurance company for you. However, they often charge more than others, because they are certified to repair Bugatis and Ferraris. Plus, I grew up in my dad's body shop (he's retired now), so I usually can tell what an estimate will be and know the system. Insurance is just a scam I hope they straighten things out for you soon


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Today is early registration day for AP and DVC for the Star Wars Dark Side race, good luck everyone. I have the page set up and ready to refresh on my computer and Stephanie's laptop. After registering I will get over to the volunteer page to sign up to volunteer during Marathon weekend, so if any of you are running in January I'll probably see you
> AP page https://www.rundisney.com/annual-passholders/?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY12Q2FBDM0566
> DVC page https://www.rundisney.com/dvc-member/


It's also recommended to have Active.com open and be logged on. It helps to speed up the process to get into the registration queue a little faster.

In case Active and runDisney sites are down as when they were for the recent Princess registration, have the Fb page open and the Disboards thread open because there will be people who may have the backdoor link access to Active. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> It's also recommended to have Active.com open and be logged on. It helps to speed up the process to get into the registration queue a little faster.
> 
> In case Active and runDisney sites are down as when they were for the recent Princess registration, have the Fb page open and the Disboards thread open because there will be people who may have the backdoor link access to Active. Good luck everyone!!


it seriously is more nerve wreaking to register than to run the races


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> it seriously is more nerve wreaking to register than to run the races


I agree! I thought I was going to have an anxiety attack trying to register two of us for the Princess 10K. 

I wish the SW run had been announced earlier. We would have chosen SW over Princess and run the 10K with you!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

hiroMYhero said:


> It's also recommended to have Active.com open and be logged on. It helps to speed up the process to get into the registration queue a little faster.
> 
> In case Active and runDisney sites are down as when they were for the recent Princess registration, have the Fb page open and the Disboards thread open because there will be people who may have the backdoor link access to Active. Good luck everyone!!



Do you have the FB page for this? I was having trouble finding it!


----------



## LATJLP

CheshireCrazy said:


> I feel your pain. I've been going through my own car insurance hell. I was rear ended by a Blazer with a front tow bar and the driver bent my frame. I took it to his insurance service center (he claimed 100% fault) and they gave me a check. I was told if there was additional damage, it would not be a problem. Well dropped the car off last Tuesday (9/8) and my body shop found almost double the damage. They submitted all the paperwork that day and have been waiting for an adjuster to come on site to view it. It been over a week. I have no time frame when someone will be out. I'm fearing they might total the car since it's an older Pontiac. The rental is awful and can barely handle highway driving. Plus I'm going on vacation 9/27 and need my car to transport my German Shepherd to the kennel (rental has a no pets policy). I've been calling the insurance and I get from the case rep "I'll take care of it". This was my first car and my baby. I drove it off the lot with 7 miles on it.
> 
> It's been a nonstop headache for the past couple weeks.  I have 11 days until Disney so this should be a happy time for me. Instead everything is up in the air whether I will get my car fixed or have to find another one. And yeah the SWW rumors were just the cherry on the top of it all.  End of rant/



Call your case rep DAILY.....earlier in the day the better until they actually DO "take care of it".  Actually, forget them.....inspections should take 1-2 days not a week.....so call today and ask for their supervisor and don't let them off the phone until they have scheduled the inspection time....wait on hold while they do that.  You pay your premiums each month, sometimes for years without a claim.....so you deserve to get the service you have already paid for.  They are often overwhelmed so you need to be a squeaky wheel.  

And if the rental vehicle they gave you is not safe to drive on the highway, make them give you one that is.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AThrillingChase said:


> Do you have the FB page for this? I was having trouble finding it!


Star Wars Half Marathon - The Dark Side
https://www.facebook.com/events/1120163521331379/


----------



## JimmyBean42

JMSMommy said:


> 10 years ago I promised my then 6 year old Star Wars obsessed son we'd take him to Star Wars weekend. That was during a trip with his baby brother. Then we started an international adoption...then another...fitting in vacations when we could during off seasons and cheaper times to go and thoughts of avoiding SWW because of a toddler in tow (we wanted to be able to devote full attention). The plan was for 2016, when he was 17...and about to graduate high school. We had actually booked a surprise trip and had SWW character dining booked for 2015, but unexpected medical/therapy/tutoring expenses popped up and we cancelled thinking "next year" and really all my son cares about is Galactic Breakfast, character meet and greets with all the characters he knows and loves....and we were in process of booking our trip for our "best guess" time frame. Travel agent was working with us, and alerted me to these rumors.
> 
> Can I cry now?
> 
> A year ago we did our BIG Disney Princess blow out for the girls (they were 7 and 8 at the time). This was to be the year of Star Wars and roller coasters. The last of the family trips to Disney while all kids are under our roof. ::sob:: He graduates May 2017, so perhaps we push it off for another year? I just don't know now.



Ugh I feel for you.  That feels like such a kick in the pants.  Well hopefully they find something that he'll still love and you can take a special trip still.  We are going in November and all my son wanted to do was battle Darth Vader in JTA.  And now that it will be shut down and most likely not coming back with Vader, my DW said I should try and get down next week for 2 days and see if I could get him into JTA b/c it's all he wants to do.  If money weren't the issue I'd def think about doing it.  Stinks when you have awesome plans and a wrench gets thrown in.


----------



## SFAMILY4

How much does the 5K race typically run?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SFAMILY4 said:


> How much does the 5K race typically run?


$65 if you register as soon as registration opens.


----------



## drlaurafsu

5k is 75$ plus active registration fees. 

I'm in for the dark side challenge...and the kessel run! Now for the training.


----------



## LoKiHB

Just sent the following email to Corporate requesting information.  I'm sure that in spite of my pleading, I will still get the same canned response, but hey, it was worth a try.  

*Good Afternoon,

I'm sure you have been bombarded with this question over the last few days, so I apologize in advance.

My family and I are AP holders and DVC owners.  We plan our trips as early in advance as possible.  In a couple of months we will be lucky enough to experience our first Christmas season at Disney, and our first stay at The Animal Kingdom Villas.

We have been planning a May 2016 trip to return to Star Wars Weekends.  We have not been to this incredible event since 2013, and we had promised my son he could spend his 10th Birthday in his favorite place with his favorite celebration.  That being said, with the announcement of the new Star Wars Land, Launch Bay and, Seasons of the Force, we expect that SWW as we know it at least, will eventually be coming to an end, so we are especially excited for 2016 with everything going on.

Over the last couple of days there have been strong rumors around regarding the cancellation of Star Wars Weekends beginning with 2016.  As you can imagine, this is very upsetting to our little family.  While I know that Disney has a set response for inquiries of this type, I was hoping that someone could possibly respond with something a little more concrete than "we'll let you know".  I understand that it may not be possible, but I think I speak for the legions of guests, DVC owners and Star Wars fans that plan their yearly vacations around this event as well as my own family when I ask that someone could give us some direction one way or another.

I appreciate your consideration in this matter, and look forward to your response.

Thank you,*


----------



## yulilin3

I'm in for the 10K  extremely tempted to sign up for the 5K


----------



## hiroMYhero

drlaurafsu said:


> 5k is 75$ plus active registration fees.
> 
> I'm in for the dark side challenge...and the kessel run! Now for the training.


Wow! They upped the price for SW!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I refreshed like a mad woman, and made it in for the dark side challenge immediately at noon. My finger flew! haha.

That said - the challenge apparently sold out in 5 minutes for AP. So...there is that.


----------



## Jfsag123

LoKiHB said:


> Just sent the following email to Corporate requesting information.  I'm sure that in spite of my pleading, I will still get the same canned response, but hey, it was worth a try.
> 
> *Good Afternoon,
> 
> I'm sure you have been bombarded with this question over the last few days, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> My family and I are AP holders and DVC owners.  We plan our trips as early in advance as possible.  In a couple of months we will be lucky enough to experience our first Christmas season at Disney, and our first stay at The Animal Kingdom Villas.
> 
> We have been planning a May 2016 trip to return to Star Wars Weekends.  We have not been to this incredible event since 2013, and we had promised my son he could spend his 10th Birthday in his favorite place with his favorite celebration.  That being said, with the announcement of the new Star Wars Land, Launch Bay and, Seasons of the Force, we expect that SWW as we know it at least, will eventually be coming to an end, so we are especially excited for 2016 with everything going on.
> 
> Over the last couple of days there have been strong rumors around regarding the cancellation of Star Wars Weekends beginning with 2016.  As you can imagine, this is very upsetting to our little family.  While I know that Disney has a set response for inquiries of this type, I was hoping that someone could possibly respond with something a little more concrete than "we'll let you know".  I understand that it may not be possible, but I think I speak for the legions of guests, DVC owners and Star Wars fans that plan their yearly vacations around this event as well as my own family when I ask that someone could give us some direction one way or another.
> 
> I appreciate your consideration in this matter, and look forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you,*



I love how you basically said "don't give me no canned response!"  I hope you get an actual answer.


----------



## yulilin3

@LoKiHB  please keep us posted


----------



## LoKiHB

Jfsag123 said:


> I love how you basically said "don't give me no canned response!"  I hope you get an actual answer.



I feel that we deserve a little more.  It's not easy to plan a vacation toward the end of the school year.  It's already been decided in our house that if SWW is canceled, next year's trip won't be until October for MNSSHP.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> LoKiHB please keep us posted



You'll all know as soon as I do!


----------



## AngiTN

I got DGD (she'll be 8 at race time) and myself signed up for the 5k and got her signed up for the Dash. 
I haven't run a 5k in 15 years. I guess I have work to do.
She'll be fine. We'll train together.


----------



## drlaurafsu

My 8yo did the jingle jungle with me last Nov. We walked a decent amount  He is doing jj again this year and the SW 5k at DL in Jan. He decided to skip this one in favor of 2 sww this year. I hope he made the right choice. 

I had to do it since tho is likely my only chance for c2c and kessel run medals. But I will be solo. (Ha...maybe the should be my costume...Solo)


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I got DGD (she'll be 8 at race time) and myself signed up for the 5k and got her signed up for the Dash.
> I haven't run a 5k in 15 years. I guess I have work to do.
> She'll be fine. We'll train together.





drlaurafsu said:


> My 8yo did the jingle jungle with me last Nov. We walked a decent amount  He is doing jj again this year and the SW 5k at DL in Jan. He decided to skip this one in favor of 2 sww this year. I hope he made the right choice.
> 
> I had to do it since tho is likely my only chance for c2c and kessel run medals. But I will be solo. (Ha...maybe the should be my costume...Solo)


walking is allowed as long as you maintain the 16 m/m. I do run/walk cause I couldn't run or jog the whole way.
Congrats everyone.
I'm also signed up to be course monitor at Epcot for the Marathon in January if anyone is running that.
I will definitely sign up to volunteer for the SW half when that opens up


----------



## drlaurafsu

I'm doing the DL races in Jan...and I'm definitely not I good enough shape to do back to back weekends on opposite coasts! But thanks for volunteering! Will you do princess? I am going to be there for that one.


----------



## Jfsag123

LoKiHB said:


> I feel that we deserve a little more.  It's not easy to plan a vacation toward the end of the school year.  It's already been decided in our house that if SWW is canceled, next year's trip won't be until October for MNSSHP.



I completely agree! I book with DVC points (rent), so I also book way in advance. We switched the time of year for our trip just for SWW and are now locked in with no idea whether or not it will happen. I know we will have a great time regardless, as WDW is our happy place, but no SWW would completely switch around our park days/plans/ADR's. It would be nice to know which trip we should be planning for.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> I'm doing the DL races in Jan...and I'm definitely not I good enough shape to do back to back weekends on opposite coasts! But thanks for volunteering! Will you do princess? I am going to be there for that one.


yeah I volunteer for all the races


----------



## LoKiHB

Jfsag123 said:


> I completely agree! I book with DVC points (rent), so I also book way in advance. We switched the time of year for our trip just for SWW and are now locked in with no idea whether or not it will happen. I know we will have a great time regardless, as WDW is our happy place, but no SWW would completely switch around our park days/plans/ADR's. It would be nice to know which trip we should be planning for.



To be quite honest, going in May without SWW would just feel like something huge was missing.


----------



## budamacdvcr

JMSMommy said:


> 10 years ago I promised my then 6 year old Star Wars obsessed son we'd take him to Star Wars weekend. That was during a trip with his baby brother. Then we started an international adoption...then another...fitting in vacations when we could during off seasons and cheaper times to go and thoughts of avoiding SWW because of a toddler in tow (we wanted to be able to devote full attention). The plan was for 2016, when he was 17...and about to graduate high school. We had actually booked a surprise trip and had SWW character dining booked for 2015, but unexpected medical/therapy/tutoring expenses popped up and we cancelled thinking "next year" and really all my son cares about is Galactic Breakfast, character meet and greets with all the characters he knows and loves....and we were in process of booking our trip for our "best guess" time frame. Travel agent was working with us, and alerted me to these rumors.
> 
> Can I cry now?
> 
> A year ago we did our BIG Disney Princess blow out for the girls (they were 7 and 8 at the time). This was to be the year of Star Wars and roller coasters. The last of the family trips to Disney while all kids are under our roof. ::sob:: He graduates May 2017, so perhaps we push it off for another year? I just don't know now.


Kinda in the same boat. When we asked our die hard SW & Disney fanatic DS what he was thinking for his senior / graduation trip he responded that he wanted to go to WDW during SWW. He was talking to some friends about it and then told DW that he wanted to enjoy SWW with his best friend, Dad. So if there is nothing I am going to be so disappointed for him and me, just not as much for me. We are DVC members and booking 11 to  7 months in advance means to me that if at the booking time the WDW website lists SWW for "summer 2016" than the better be having it!


LoKiHB said:


> Just sent the following email to Corporate requesting information.  I'm sure that in spite of my pleading, I will still get the same canned response, but hey, it was worth a try.
> 
> *Good Afternoon,
> 
> I'm sure you have been bombarded with this question over the last few days, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> My family and I are AP holders and DVC owners.  We plan our trips as early in advance as possible.  In a couple of months we will be lucky enough to experience our first Christmas season at Disney, and our first stay at The Animal Kingdom Villas.
> 
> We have been planning a May 2016 trip to return to Star Wars Weekends.  We have not been to this incredible event since 2013, and we had promised my son he could spend his 10th Birthday in his favorite place with his favorite celebration.  That being said, with the announcement of the new Star Wars Land, Launch Bay and, Seasons of the Force, we expect that SWW as we know it at least, will eventually be coming to an end, so we are especially excited for 2016 with everything going on.
> 
> Over the last couple of days there have been strong rumors around regarding the cancellation of Star Wars Weekends beginning with 2016.  As you can imagine, this is very upsetting to our little family.  While I know that Disney has a set response for inquiries of this type, I was hoping that someone could possibly respond with something a little more concrete than "we'll let you know".  I understand that it may not be possible, but I think I speak for the legions of guests, DVC owners and Star Wars fans that plan their yearly vacations around this event as well as my own family when I ask that someone could give us some direction one way or another.
> 
> I appreciate your consideration in this matter, and look forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you,*


Keep us posted & thanks - I am raising questions with DVC myself to see if they have any insights.


----------



## palmtreegirl

Why Disney have this page up- https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/ Saying coming summer 2016 if it wasn't?


----------



## yulilin3

palmtreegirl said:


> Why Disney have this page up- https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/ Saying coming summer 2016 if it wasn't?


and this is the root to the entire uncertainty
You see the official site says Summer 2016...if you go to the Spring offerings" tab it still stuck on 2015 and then when everyone emailed Disney asking about SWW next year we all got the same answer: "We have Launch Bay and the new movie coming up, and Season of the Force and SWLand but we don't know if SWW will return next year, keep checking"


----------



## palmtreegirl

yulilin3 said:


> and this is the root to the entire uncertainty
> You see the official site says Summer 2016...if you go to the Spring offerings" tab it still stuck on 2015 and then when everyone emailed Disney asking about SWW next year we all got the same answer: "We have Launch Bay and the new movie coming up, and Season of the Force and SWLand but we don't know if SWW will return next year, keep checking"



Crazy! 

I think we might be taking a break from Disney if this turns out to be true. Too many things closed and not happening, first the lights and now this rumor. Think we'll get Universal Orlando AP's instead.


----------



## HCinKC

Man...you guys are making me so nervous for my DL SW half plan for 2017. A friend and I want to do it with our oldest boys. They haven't even released dates yet, and I am fretting over getting in! Lol. And I would likely do both that year for c2c and Kessel (assuming they have it again). Plus, we would be in general registration. Good grief, lol.


----------



## TigerTown

Big congrats to all who were able to get into the SW Half today!

Next year could possibly be the first time in four years that I don't get to do a Disney race. I was signed up for the Half Marathon in January but had to cancel the trip due to college tuition payments that came in unexpectedly. I love runDisney but my kiddos come first. That being said, my wife and I still might be able to swing a Wine & Dine trip next November if SWW 2016 doesn't happen. I'm a bit torn because SWW is first priority but Wine & Dine is a nice consolation prize.


----------



## yulilin3

TigerTown said:


> Big congrats to all who were able to get into the SW Half today!
> 
> Next year could possibly be the first time in four years that I don't get to do a Disney race. I was signed up for the Half Marathon in January but had to cancel the trip due to college tuition payments that came in unexpectedly. I love runDisney but my kiddos come first. That being said, my wife and I still might be able to swing a Wine & Dine trip next November if SWW 2016 doesn't happen. I'm a bit torn because SWW is first priority but Wine & Dine is a nice consolation prize.


If they do Wine and Dine you'll probably see a different course since part of it ran thru the old Backlot Tour and thru the Osborne Lights


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> Man...you guys are making me so nervous for my DL SW half plan for 2017. A friend and I want to do it with our oldest boys. They haven't even released dates yet, and I am fretting over getting in! Lol. And I would likely do both that year for c2c and Kessel (assuming they have it again). Plus, we would be in general registration. Good grief, lol.


runDisney and Active seem to have fixed their registration problems.

BFF and I registered for the Tink 10K with no problems at all. This was after the Princess nightmare so we were prepared for Tink with a laptop, 2 iPads and our phones and watching Disboards Tink thread. Was overkill - we were registered in 5 minutes!


----------



## Graciegirl5

pookadoo77 said:


> My son's 5th Jedi bday cake my hubby made..... It was about a foot and a half tall


That is an AMAZING cake! I cannot show these pictures to my son or he'll want one!  I hope your son had a great birthday.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> runDisney and Active seem to have fixed their registration problems.
> 
> BFF and I registered for the Tink 10K with no problems at all. This was after the Princess nightmare so we were prepared for Tink with a laptop, 2 iPads and our phones and watching Disboards Tink thread. Was overkill - we were registered in 5 minutes!


yeah it was very smooth, even though the challenge sold out in 5 minutes. I keep going back to the page and the 5K is calling me....I keep reminding myself, NYC trip, NYC trip.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> yeah it was very smooth, even though the challenge sold out in 5 minutes. I keep going back to the page and the 5K is calling me....I keep reminding myself, NYC trip, NYC trip.


Yes, keep thinking NYC! You can get a lot in NYC whereas the 5K will only get you 3 character stops/meets. And everyone here knows you have met every possible SW character!!


----------



## LoKiHB

palmtreegirl said:


> Why Disney have this page up- https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/ Saying coming summer 2016 if it wasn't?



Because it's very easy to go into a web page and change a 5 to a 6 once the weekends end so as not to confuse guests into thinking it's still going on.  I've done that several times with clients when an annual event's date passes.  It's a placeholder for the page without having to remove it or change it a the time.

I do hope, just like everyone here that this is more than just a placeholder though...


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, keep thinking NYC! You can get a lot in NYC whereas the 5K will only get you 3 character stops/meets. And everyone here knows you have met every possible SW character!!


(using a whiny voice) but, but, maybe they'll have the new characters...
 I'm banking on the characters that are there for the 5K will be there for the 10K so that's my focus right now. And, yeah, NYC will be fun, more fun if I have money


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> and this is the root to the entire uncertainty
> You see the official site says Summer 2016...if you go to the Spring offerings" tab it still stuck on 2015 and then when everyone emailed Disney asking about SWW next year we all got the same answer: "We have Launch Bay and the new movie coming up, and Season of the Force and SWLand but we don't know if SWW will return next year, keep checking"



That's it exactly.  Most people (read: Not us) will see 2016 on the landing page and stop there.  We, the gluttons for punishment, keep digging.

That being said, I've been searching periodically since yesterday, and have only found two instances of that rumor.  The original posted on this forum and one other referring to the original.  This give me hope that it's just a bad rumor.


----------



## antman

LoKiHB said:


> Just sent the following email to Corporate requesting information.  I'm sure that in spite of my pleading, I will still get the same canned response, but hey, it was worth a try.
> 
> *Good Afternoon,
> 
> I'm sure you have been bombarded with this question over the last few days, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> My family and I are AP holders and DVC owners.  We plan our trips as early in advance as possible.  In a couple of months we will be lucky enough to experience our first Christmas season at Disney, and our first stay at The Animal Kingdom Villas.
> 
> We have been planning a May 2016 trip to return to Star Wars Weekends.  We have not been to this incredible event since 2013, and we had promised my son he could spend his 10th Birthday in his favorite place with his favorite celebration.  That being said, with the announcement of the new Star Wars Land, Launch Bay and, Seasons of the Force, we expect that SWW as we know it at least, will eventually be coming to an end, so we are especially excited for 2016 with everything going on.
> 
> Over the last couple of days there have been strong rumors around regarding the cancellation of Star Wars Weekends beginning with 2016.  As you can imagine, this is very upsetting to our little family.  While I know that Disney has a set response for inquiries of this type, I was hoping that someone could possibly respond with something a little more concrete than "we'll let you know".  I understand that it may not be possible, but I think I speak for the legions of guests, DVC owners and Star Wars fans that plan their yearly vacations around this event as well as my own family when I ask that someone could give us some direction one way or another.
> 
> I appreciate your consideration in this matter, and look forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you,*



I want to email them as well.  Maybe they will announce the dates or (gulp) lack thereof if they get enough people asking.  What email address should I send my inquiry to?


----------



## LoKiHB

antman said:


> I want to email them as well.  Maybe they will announce the dates or (gulp) lack thereof if they get enough people asking.  What email address should I send my inquiry to?




I went here:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> If they do Wine and Dine you'll probably see a different course since part of it ran thru the old Backlot Tour and thru the Osborne Lights



True...that was one of the highlights of that race too.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

palmtreegirl said:


> Why Disney have this page up- https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/ Saying coming summer 2016 if it wasn't?



In my experience, one cannot really count on what the Disney website says.  Crazy but true.  They can have something posted one day, and just plain old delete it the next.  It is not a guarantee of anything, unfortunately.

One tiny example comes to mind... The inaugural SW Half in DL last year had a Wookie Welcome Party.  For the longest time, that still appeared on the runDisney site when you clicked to see what to expect for the SW Half in DL this coming January... until one day... POOF... it was no longer there.  No Wookie Welcome Party this time.

As another poster said, I think it's just placeholder material until they officially announce dates for this year's SWW... or DON'T, as the case may be...


----------



## yulilin3

I find this interesting:
The dessert party for the Osborne Lights just opened up for booking and December 18th is not available to book...the Osborne lights will still be on that day so I'm wondering why no dessert party
I'll be at the park that day hoping they do something special


----------



## msmama

Frankly, my guess is that Disney doesn't know if they're doing SWW for 2016 yet.

I think that Seasons of the Force was/is supposed to be a smaller SWW type thing that they could do while HS is under construction so that they'd be able to say they weren't changing much/cancelling anything!! 

I liked the shows - it was something that made SWW more special than just extra characters around.  The Celebs I don't care about (autographs I mean).  I will say, though, that I'm super glad I went last year, just in case it was the last one!!


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> I find this interesting:
> The dessert party for the Osborne Lights just opened up for booking and December 18th is not available to book...the Osborne lights will still be on that day so I'm wondering why no dessert party
> I'll be at the park that day hoping they do something special


HOPEFULLY they don't wait until the 18 to open launch bay.........


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> HOPEFULLY they don't wait until the 18 to open launch bay.........


the only thing I can think of is:
a) They will do a "spacial" dessert party in the same location celebrating SW (not likely cause it has no tie in with Osborne Lights or Christmas)
b) they are expecting tons of people at Watto's Grotto and want to leave that area (old backlot tour road) open


----------



## Kelleydm

So last night I decided to jump on the same idea that LoKiHB had and send an email to Disney asking about the rumors of SWW cancellation.  Here is the canned response just received.

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort

The Walt Disney World® Resort is constantly working with our Imagineers and evaluating new ideas for further enhancing our Attraction and entertainment offerings in the Parks. At this time, no plans relating to your inquiry have been announced.

I knew they wouldn't give out any information but I tried!   This was going to my first time at SWW so here's hoping we have a magical day soon with some kind of announcement.


----------



## cvjpirate

I honestly can't see Disney not having SWW this year. I see both points of view, the people saying that it will not happen and the ones saying it will, like me. Disney has to much invested in Star Wars at this point. There is so much they can promote during SWW in 2016 with all the movies, spend offs, clothing, toys and everything else they have to offer with Star Wars. With the movie coming out in December they have an opportunity to have so many more people at the event I could see them making it more than just weekend events during this time. 

For me I am not only planing on going to SWW but expanding the amount of time, days, I plan to spent enjoying the event. I know I am put one person, but Disney should know, that If they cancel SWW for this year I will not be going to Walt Disney World in 2016 as I am planing on going with the anticipation of all the new events around Star Wars. I will just hold off and wait for Star Wars Land to open, when ever that may be, which I am planing on going for even if I go this year.


----------



## TOONTOWN

do you think they would change SWW to the race weekend April 15-17? also - if anyone can not make the food and wine 5k and already registered LMK - I was too late to register :-(


----------



## antman

LoKiHB said:


> I went here:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/



I got a canned response, no actual info


----------



## LoKiHB

Kelleydm said:


> So last night I decided to jump on the same idea that LoKiHB had and send an email to Disney asking about the rumors of SWW cancellation.  Here is the canned response just received.
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort
> 
> The Walt Disney World® Resort is constantly working with our Imagineers and evaluating new ideas for further enhancing our Attraction and entertainment offerings in the Parks. At this time, no plans relating to your inquiry have been announced.
> 
> I knew they wouldn't give out any information but I tried!   This was going to my first time at SWW so here's hoping we have a magical day soon with some kind of announcement.




Wow, that's strange.  I haven't gotten any type of response yet.  Maybe they're all sitting there scratching their heads saying "Oh, boy... How do we answer this one?????"  I knew that English Minor would come in handy someday!!!  Thanks for the update @Kelleydm!


----------



## Kelleydm

LoKiHB said:


> Wow, that's strange.  I haven't gotten any type of response yet.  Maybe they're all sitting there scratching their heads saying "Oh, boy... How do we answer this one?????"  I knew that English Minor would come in handy someday!!!  Thanks for the update @Kelleydm!


Your welcome! Just wish the Force had been strong enough to overcome the Dark side of no information!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TOONTOWN said:


> do you think they would change SWW to the race weekend April 15-17? also - if anyone can not make the food and wine 5k and already registered LMK - I was too late to register :-(



In our house, we've gone back and forth between complaining that they DIDN'T make the SW 1/2 during SWW, to fretting that they may move up SWW.  The whole thing still has me cranky, to be honest.  

We have a vacation booked for May.  We decided we'll go whether they have SWW then or not.  I am thinking about doing the 1/2 in April... not sure yet.


----------



## Jfine

We're in for race! Well I'm in for the 5K and DH the 10K.  I'm hoping to volunteer for the 10K, but we'll see. I have had problems doing the early registration under the AP link. I have no idea what's going on there, but we're in!


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> I find this interesting:
> The dessert party for the Osborne Lights just opened up for booking and December 18th is not available to book...the Osborne lights will still be on that day so I'm wondering why no dessert party
> I'll be at the park that day hoping they do something special


We'll be there too. Hope to see you!


mmafan said:


> HOPEFULLY they don't wait until the 18 to open launch bay.........


I'm kinda thinking it might be the 18th. It would make sense & would kind of kill 2 birds with 1 stone: the impending opening, along with what will be everyone's desire for them to do something special on that day.


----------



## Jkpark

Just sent an email off basically begging for any information as Southwest opens its flights soon and my 7 month booking window opens next month. I am also looking for tickets for my Christmas trip and need to know if I will be visiting the parks in May so I know whether an AP makes sense or not. Really hoping I don't get the canned response.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> We'll be there too. Hope to see you!
> 
> I'm kinda thinking it might be the 18th. It would make sense & would kind of kill 2 birds with 1 stone: the impending opening, along with what will be everyone's desire for them to do something special on that day.


Hope to see you too
If they have a lot of behind the scene stuff from the movie they won't open it earlier, same with the new Star Tours sequence, if it's something we have already seen in trailers then maybe before but if it's not we're going to have to wait until December 18th.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Hello! I just saw a rumor on FB that SWW wouldn't be happening next year and it made me remember this awesome thread so I thought I'd come see what the smart people know 

We had an amazing time last year and even though we don't plan to go this year  I'm going to live vicariously through you all


----------



## xApril

I ended up changing my mind & decided to keep my bank account happy as well so instead of registering for the half, I went for the 5k. I am super excited.

I'm also anxiously hoping that they don't decide to cancel. If they decide to stop, they need to give us one last year first.


----------



## LoKiHB

So as an  update... there is no update.  I still have not received an email response (canned or otherwise) or a phone call.  I'm hoping this means when I do hear back, I'll at least something to give everyone (A New) Hope.  

Question for any DVC owners here.  Has anyone tried contacting Member Services on this?  If not, I was thinking of making a call.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> So as an  update... there is no update.  I still have not received an email response (canned or otherwise) or a phone call.  I'm hoping this means when I do hear back, I'll at least something to give everyone (A New) Hope.
> 
> Question for any DVC owners here.  Has anyone tried contacting Member Services on this?  If not, I was thinking of making a call.



In my experience as a DVC owner since 2006, Member Svcs won't know any more than any other CMs. 

I happened to mention it in passing when I was adding an adult to one of our DVC stays, and she just said "I do wish we had more info sooner on events".


----------



## soniam

Who had the idea of making a Halloween costume out of the BB8 bike helmet? Well, here's someone that did it. It looks really good.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-at-the-disney-parks-blog-not-so-scary-party/


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> Who had the idea of making a Halloween costume out of the BB8 bike helmet? Well, here's someone that did it. It looks really good.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-at-the-disney-parks-blog-not-so-scary-party/


That was me! Haha, love it. I am making one for my, currently, 14month old. The helmet is way too big, but I wish it would work. My 6yo would love to inherit it afterwards. Since it is for a wee little, I thought I'd mimic one of those pumpkin costumes but BB style.


----------



## yulilin3

Get ready to buy your tickets for SW VII
http://www.starwars7news.com/2015/0...awakens-tickets-to-be-on-sale-in-october.html

And now off topic not sure if anyone here is planning on going to Halloween Horror Nights but I had the chance to go last night for the Team Member preview and it was awesome. Writing a post about it on my blog, will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> And now off topic not sure if anyone here is planning on going to Halloween Horror Nights but I had the chance to go last night for the Team Member preview and it was awesome. Writing a post about it on my blog, will be ready tomorrow.


Is this where they have a Walking Dead presence, or am
I mixing this up with something else entirely?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this where they have a Walking Dead presence, or am
> I mixing this up with something else entirely?


yes it's been there for the last couple of year. This year they have a haunted house called : The Walking Dead-The Living and the Dead.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> yes it's been there for the last couple of year. This year they have a haunted house called : The Walking Dead-The Living and the Dead.


Oooh! I binge-watched the entire series over the summer -- really got hooked. I dismissed it for years, until I finally heard that a key person involved was responsible for Shawshank Redemption. I think it shows - really solid.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> Get ready to buy your tickets for SW VII
> http://www.starwars7news.com/2015/0...awakens-tickets-to-be-on-sale-in-october.html
> 
> And now off topic not sure if anyone here is planning on going to Halloween Horror Nights but I had the chance to go last night for the Team Member preview and it was awesome. Writing a post about it on my blog, will be ready tomorrow.



Ahh, now I have to decide what theater to see it at. Wonder if/when they'll announce a marathon.

I did go to preview as well - super exhausted! I managed 8/9 and Bill and Ted. Skipped Werewolf, but will do that another night. I pretty much enjoyed everything. What was your favorite?


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Ahh, now I have to decide what theater to see it at. *Wonder if/when they'll announce a marathon*.
> 
> I did go to preview as well - super exhausted! I managed 8/9 and Bill and Ted. Skipped Werewolf, but will do that another night. I pretty much enjoyed everything. What was your favorite?


http://www.cinemablend.com/new/AMC-Theaters-May-Preparing-Put-Huge-Star-Wars-Marathon-71209.html not officially confirmed though
Wonderland house was fantastic!! and loved the screampunk area. And Bill and Ted making fun of Disney is always good


----------



## jennab113

xApril said:


> Ahh, now I have to decide what theater to see it at. Wonder if/when they'll announce a marathon.


AMC actually tweeted what is most likely a marathon yesterday, but then took it down.  I'm guessing they will.  It would be cool to do it on 12/17 leading up to a midnight showing of VII.  I would do it, especially because it would keep me away from the real world and being spoiled by the internet prior to seeing the movie.


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> AMC actually tweeted what is most likely a marathon yesterday, but then took it down.  I'm guessing they will.  It would be cool to do it on 12/17 leading up to a midnight showing of VII.  I would do it, especially because it would keep me away from the real world and being spoiled by the internet prior to seeing the movie.


At what time would a marathon have to start if they have 7pm releases on Thursday though? I'm off on the 18th, Stephanie already said she won't go to school on the 18th and we are planning for a 7pm release on Thursday which is what they've been doing recently with all major movies. We might go IMAX first then RPX


----------



## jennab113

For the Avengers Marathon, there were 11 movies (counting AoU) and it started at 6PM the night before, ending with a 7pm AoU.  The final 7 movies started at 3AM, so I don't know how they would do it.


----------



## yulilin3

I was just thinking about the fact that they are not booking the dessert party for Osborne light on Dec. 18th, maybe they will do a Disney Parks Blog meetup to watch the movie and  will include the dessert party?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I was just thinking about the fact that they are not booking the dessert party for Osborne light on Dec. 18th, maybe they will do a Disney Parks Blog meetup to watch the movie and  will include the dessert party?


That's sounds very possible.

For MNSSHP, the Blog meetup included a Hocus Pocus discussion, gifts, MagicBands, and VIP seating for the parade and show.

The Blog will have to go all out for SW and your idea is very possible. Maybe a behind the scenes imagineer presentation regarding Launch Bay, a MB, and desserts. Cool!!


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/AMC-Theaters-May-Preparing-Put-Huge-Star-Wars-Marathon-...



I can't say too much other than to say that "The Force is Strong" with this rumor


----------



## AThrillingChase

Alright I have somewhat of an update, take this for what it's worth. I emailed guest services yesterday regarding the merry and bright dessert party "custom" stadium blanket. I also complained that the lights were going away and there were rumors of SWW leaving and we didn't have an announcement yet. They must have my number on file...HA...because even though I didn't give my number I just got a call.

First, she was very helpful with the blanket - said she called HS merchandising and was told they expect it to reflect the osbourne lights themselves but nothing official other than at a previous special dessert party for a new castle lighting at the MK, the blanket they gave away had a photo of the castle on it.

Now it gets tricky. I don't think she was as prepared to answer these questions. I asked if they were doing something to replace the lights and she said not at HS, but then said they hadn't heard anything official yet on any replacements. "Official" became a big thing in this convo. She was very careful to throw that in after every tid bit!

When I asked about the rumors SWW were not coming back, she without hesitation told me she had not heard anything like that around there, and this time she confidently said either official or unofficial.

I asked if there were any details about season of the force when she brought up the SW race weekend that was new, and asked if it would be happening at the same time. She told me to hold on and was searching through her computer about it, but the only info she could find was the disney parks blog announcement. While reading that, she said the language they chose in the announcement sounded like it would be in addition to SWW. Does she read enough of that stuff to know what their carefully chosen words usually mean? Or was that just a plain ol' personal opinion? Perhaps we will never know! (Though seriously we better know soon. Let's go DPB!)


----------



## Tati_12

I can't believe I haven't opened an account earlier. New to this page today... just reading up on anything SWW, HP, HNN, Disney... all things geeky! 

Tati


----------



## yulilin3

Tati_12 said:


> I can't believe I haven't opened an account earlier. New to this page today... just reading up on anything SWW, HP, HNN, Disney... all things geeky!
> 
> Tati


 we are "supposed" to only talk about what the title of the thread says but we can't help but dive into other geeky things


----------



## Tati_12

yulilin3 said:


> we are "supposed" to only talk about what the title of the thread says but we can't help but dive into other geeky things


Ah ok. I will learn the rules. I am the one that asked the question on IG earlier.. Happy to have found your thread.


----------



## yulilin3

@AThrillingChase thanks for the report back. Seriously with all the rumor chatter if we don't hear from DPB about SWW being discontinued by the end of this month I'm going to take it as SWW is happening. They know people are worried and planning, thanks on the info on the blanket. That would be a nice souvenir from the lights, on the topic of the Osborne lights the strong rumor was that they were moving them to Disney Springs, now that they have given inventory back to the Osborne family we might see a special lights display there just not called Osborne lights


----------



## yulilin3

Tati_12 said:


> Ah ok. I will learn the rules. I am the one that asked the question on IG earlier.. Happy to have found your thread.


yeah no problems, we keep it light and fun and, for the most part, positive. No worries if you want to ask about something other than SW. We just can't have a ton of posts "off topic"


----------



## Tati_12

yulilin3 said:


> @AThrillingChase thanks for the report back. Seriously with all the rumor chatter if we don't hear from DPB about SWW being discontinued by the end of this month I'm going to take it as SWW is happening. They know people are worried and planning, thanks on the info on the blanket. That would be a nice souvenir from the lights, on the topic of the Osborne lights the strong rumor was that they were moving them to Disney Springs, now that they have given inventory back to the Osborne family we might see a special lights display there just not called Osborne lights


I really hope they do move the lights. This event is just too amazing to discontinue.


----------



## soniam

Tati_12 said:


> Ah ok. I will learn the rules. I am the one that asked the question on IG earlier.. Happy to have found your thread.



It's hard to keep a bunch of geeky girls (and boys) and Disney freaks from talking about other "related" stuff. It's hard to find a group of like-minded people when it comes to some of this, especially for women. Glad you registered.


----------



## HCinKC

I went to a marathon for Lord of the Rings when the last one came out. They were showing the extended versions. Obviously, that was many years ago, but iirc it started at 10am. For all the SW movies, it would surely have to start the night before. No doubt I MUST take my son.


----------



## LoKiHB

AThrillingChase said:


> Alright I have somewhat of an update, take this for what it's worth. I emailed guest services yesterday regarding the merry and bright dessert party "custom" stadium blanket. I also complained that the lights were going away and there were rumors of SWW leaving and we didn't have an announcement yet. They must have my number on file...HA...because even though I didn't give my number I just got a call.
> 
> First, she was very helpful with the blanket - said she called HS merchandising and was told they expect it to reflect the osbourne lights themselves but nothing official other than at a previous special dessert party for a new castle lighting at the MK, the blanket they gave away had a photo of the castle on it.
> 
> Now it gets tricky. I don't think she was as prepared to answer these questions. I asked if they were doing something to replace the lights and she said not at HS, but then said they hadn't heard anything official yet on any replacements. "Official" became a big thing in this convo. She was very careful to throw that in after every tid bit!
> 
> When I asked about the rumors SWW were not coming back, she without hesitation told me she had not heard anything like that around there, and this time she confidently said either official or unofficial.
> 
> I asked if there were any details about season of the force when she brought up the SW race weekend that was new, and asked if it would be happening at the same time. She told me to hold on and was searching through her computer about it, but the only info she could find was the disney parks blog announcement. While reading that, she said the language they chose in the announcement sounded like it would be in addition to SWW. Does she read enough of that stuff to know what their carefully chosen words usually mean? Or was that just a plain ol' personal opinion? Perhaps we will never know! (Though seriously we better know soon. Let's go DPB!)




This is at least encouraging news.  I have been trolling "The Googles" for the past three days, and have not seen any new reports since the original.  Anything I do see just refers or quotes that one.  Usually when a rumor like this has real legs, it gets spread a lot faster.  Let's just hope the force is with us, at least for one more SWW.

Also, still no communication from Disney regarding my inquiry.

Thanks for the update @AThrillingChase!


----------



## Skywise

I've got the dinner RSVP for the Osborne lights - Anyone know what a Disney-style shadowbox looks like?  (It'd be really nice if it was a lightbox and lit up the lights behind it...)

As for a Star Wars marathon (just to stay on topic   )  ...  Yousa gonna make me sit through the first 2 movies again?  Datsa Boombad...

(And the real question is will they show them in "proper" order... 4, 5, 1*, 2, 3, 6  (* = optional) )


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I've got the dinner RSVP for the Osborne lights - Anyone know what a Disney-style shadowbox looks like?  (It'd be really nice if it was a lightbox and lit up the lights behind it...)
> 
> As for a Star Wars marathon (just to stay on topic   )  ...  Yousa gonna make me sit through the first 2 movies again?  Datsa Boombad...
> 
> (And the real question is will they show them in "proper" order... 4, 5, 1*, 2, 3, 6  (* = optional) )


It would be nice if they showed a picture of what they are giving, wouldn't it?
I'll skip the marathon and watch Droid Tales again, so funny and gives you all the info you basically need


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'll skip the marathon and watch Droid Tales again, so funny and gives you all the info you basically need



Ya gotta understand that I was one of the lucky few who got to see the first three movies on a Cinemascope screen in 70mm.  (It was a VERY wide, curved screen so that it filled your vision up to nearly your peripheral vision if you sat just right.)

http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/5464


----------



## Jkpark

LoKiHB said:


> Also, still no communication from Disney regarding my inquiry.
> 
> @AThrillingChase!


 
No response on my begging email either.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Jkpark said:


> No response on my begging email either.



Honestly, I think I bombarded the poor girl. Haha. She was all oh so that blanket you asked about...and I was all yes great thank you. Now lets discuss SW!


----------



## Jkpark

AThrillingChase said:


> Honestly, I think I bombarded the poor girl. Haha. She was all oh so that blanket you asked about...and I was all yes great thank you. Now lets discuss SW!


 
Poor CM - thought she was answering a simple blanket question.  HAHAHA


----------



## dmetcalfrn

yulilin3 said:


> I find this interesting:
> The dessert party for the Osborne Lights just opened up for booking and December 18th is not available to book...the Osborne lights will still be on that day so I'm wondering why no dessert party
> I'll be at the park that day hoping they do something special


We will be there also.  We have the TBA Candlelight Processional booked as back up but hoping for something special as well.


----------



## yulilin3

dmetcalfrn said:


> We will be there also.  We have the TBA Candlelight Processional booked as back up but hoping for something special as well.


that's the only thing I'm fearing....my daughter is performing candlelight this year and they don't get the dates they are singing  until after Thanksgiving, I'm hoping it's not Dec 18th


----------



## yulilin3

@MickeyMinnieMom  here are my impressions of HHN
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog


----------



## soniam

New Disney Store items.

http://www.disneystore.com/star-tours-limited-release-items/mn/1029704/


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> New Disney Store items.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-tours-limited-release-items/mn/1029704/



Nice! I keep wondering if they will release a new SW pattern dooney and burke. Maybe at the new races. The current one is alright. But to spend that much I want one that is amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> New Disney Store items.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-tours-limited-release-items/mn/1029704/


interesting since Star Tours doesn't go to Yavin or Dagobah. Maybe new destinations?
EDIT TO ADD: I guess they are just using the destinations from the posters that are after the ride not the actual ride. But still would be cool to see more destinations on the ride


----------



## JayLeeJay

well, I'm a dumb-dumb and booked our holiday travel to start when the new movie is released. What are the chances they will release to airplanes the same time it opens in theaters? We are driving part of the time so I guess we will have to find a movie theater on the road. We had to do that for the last Harry Potter movie, too. We were on a road trip and made a detour so we could see it in 4D. Well worth it.

Also, if anyone is attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party, I'm in the market for a Hocus Pocus tshirt. Let me know if we can work something out.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> well, I'm a dumb-dumb and booked our holiday travel to start when the new movie is released. What are the chances they will release to airplanes the same time it opens in theaters? We are driving part of the time so I guess we will have to find a movie theater on the road. We had to do that for the last Harry Potter movie, too. We were on a road trip and made a detour so we could see it in 4D. Well worth it.
> 
> Also, if anyone is attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party, I'm in the market for a Hocus Pocus tshirt. Let me know if we can work something out.


depending on when you are traveling and how they release the movie they could be showing it Dec. 17 in the evening, at least that's what has happened with the last couple of blockbuster movies, recent example Age of Ultron
As for the shirt, it depends on how much I manage NOT to spend in NYC we might do the party when we come back, so it wouldn't be until after Oct. 27. If there are still tickets left, I know Halloween is already sold out


----------



## hiroMYhero

JayLeeJay said:


> Also, if anyone is attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party, I'm in the market for a Hocus Pocus tshirt. Let me know if we can work something out.


I'll be at MNSSHP on Tuesday. But, please don't get your hopes up... according to some, only 350 shirts were ordered as a test and most were sold on Tuesday.

Crazy because up to 35,000 guests are in attendance at each party and they only order enough for 1% of one party??

PM me any pertinent details!!


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> Nice! I keep wondering if they will release a new SW pattern dooney and burke. Maybe at the new races. The current one is alright. But to spend that much I want one that is amazing!





yulilin3 said:


> interesting since Star Tours doesn't go to Yavin or Dagobah. Maybe new destinations?
> EDIT TO ADD: I guess they are just using the destinations from the posters that are after the ride not the actual ride. But still would be cool to see more destinations on the ride



I don't know if I'll get any of these. We already have Star Tours 25th anniversary t-shirts, which I think I like better. Can't wait to see the new ride destinations.


----------



## soniam

JayLeeJay said:


> well, I'm a dumb-dumb and booked our holiday travel to start when the new movie is released. What are the chances they will release to airplanes the same time it opens in theaters? We are driving part of the time so I guess we will have to find a movie theater on the road. We had to do that for the last Harry Potter movie, too. We were on a road trip and made a detour so we could see it in 4D. Well worth it.
> 
> Also, if anyone is attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party, I'm in the market for a Hocus Pocus tshirt. Let me know if we can work something out.



Don't feel bad. We will be flying to Germany on the evening of the 18th. We will already probably take DS out of school an hour or two early. I don't want to take him out all day to see the movie. Plus, I think we are going to be really busy getting ready for the trip. I don't think I want to try to see it in Germany. We should arrive home on xmas eve, so my plan is to see it on xmas day at our local theater that also serves food. So xmas dinner while watching the new Star Wars We won't have any food in the house anyway to cook dinner. Kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Jkpark

I just received my call back on my email and have absolutely nothing to report. She understands it is hard to plan in advance with no information out there. She said things like "Disney certainly isn't going to decrease its Star Wars presence next year as they want to keep the hype of the movies". She also mentioned the park blogs will likely know what is going on before them. She said to watch it first two weeks of November, assuming more news and events would coincide with the race weekend - and even made reference to "we used to announce early December for the event we HAD in May/June"  But again - she kept telling me it was all just her speculation from working there for 15 years and they had absolutely nothing to tell us.


----------



## soniam

Jkpark said:


> I just received my call back on my email and have absolutely nothing to report. She understands it is hard to plan in advance with no information out there. She said things like "Disney certainly isn't going to decrease its Star Wars presence next year as they want to keep the hype of the movies". She also mentioned the park blogs will likely know what is going on before them. She said to watch it first two weeks of November, assuming more news and events would coincide with the race weekend - and even made reference to "we used to announce early December for the event we HAD in May/June"  But again - she kept telling me it was all just her speculation from working there for 15 years and they had absolutely nothing to tell us.



Thanks for posting. So, November is a nice time frame to think about, instead of having to religiously stalk every single day until they announce. Maybe I can just casually stalk for info until November.


----------



## LoKiHB

Jkpark said:


> I just received my call back on my email and have absolutely nothing to report. She understands it is hard to plan in advance with no information out there. She said things like "Disney certainly isn't going to decrease its Star Wars presence next year as they want to keep the hype of the movies". She also mentioned the park blogs will likely know what is going on before them. She said to watch it first two weeks of November, assuming more news and events would coincide with the race weekend - and even made reference to "we used to announce early December for the event we HAD in May/June"  But again - she kept telling me it was all just her speculation from working there for 15 years and they had absolutely nothing to tell us.




So how are we looking at this?  Promising or not?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jkpark said:


> I just received my call back on my email and have absolutely nothing to report. She understands it is hard to plan in advance with no information out there. She said things like "Disney certainly isn't going to decrease its Star Wars presence next year as they want to keep the hype of the movies". She also mentioned the park blogs will likely know what is going on before them. She said to watch it first two weeks of November, assuming more news and events would coincide with the race weekend - and even made reference to "we used to announce early December for the event we HAD in May/June"  But again - she kept telling me it was all just her speculation from working there for 15 years and they had absolutely nothing to tell us.


I don't like the use of "had". 

But it has been pointed out to me that not everyone is as careful with their word choice while speaking as I am while listening! :-D


----------



## yulilin3

@Jkpark  thanks for reporting back.
I really wouldn't put anything into the word HAD. She clearly doesn't know, nobody knows other than the heads of Disney at this point. Unfortunately we will have to keep waiting and checking the DPB.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Our newest SW purchases.....this new movie seems to be drawing me over to the dark side of impulse purchases...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Forgot to mention we got the cute BB8 alarm clock at Walmart for just less than $25.... It is on eBay for $58!!!  Also got the figures at walmart


----------



## HCinKC

Skywise said:


> I've got the dinner RSVP for the Osborne lights - Anyone know what a Disney-style shadowbox looks like?  (It'd be really nice if it was a lightbox and lit up the lights behind it...)
> 
> As for a Star Wars marathon (just to stay on topic   )  ...  Yousa gonna make me sit through the first 2 movies again?  Datsa Boombad...
> 
> (And the real question is will they show them in "proper" order... 4, 5, 1*, 2, 3, 6  (* = optional) )


Oh noes...not machete order! Seriously though, I was also wondering what order if they do a marathon. I bet the release order, but who knows!

On another SW note, can anyone tell me when might expect dates for the 2017 DL race? I am guessing after the 2016 one I. January, but I want to be on the ball!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> On another SW note, can anyone tell me when might expect dates for the 2017 DL race? I am guessing after the 2016 one I. January, but I want to be on the ball!


The date for the 2017 DL SW race will be in the 2016 race promo booklet that's given to all the runners at the Expo. It's part of the packet and will list all the upcoming races especially the next DL SW.


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if there are Five Below stores everywhere, the one here just opened and it's the only one that I know of but here's their ad for this week.
http://www.fivebelow.com/now/star-w...email&utm_campaign=09-18_halloween_digiflyerA


----------



## AThrillingChase

Jkpark said:


> She said to watch it first two weeks of November, assuming more news and events would coincide with the race weekend - and even made reference to "we used to announce early December for the event we HAD in May/June" But again - she kept telling me it was all just her speculation from working there for 15 years and they had absolutely nothing to tell us.



The race weekend in November is either Wine and Dine or Avengers...confused what would make her think it would tie into SW?


----------



## drlaurafsu

Nov info for April race vs dec info for May event


----------



## AThrillingChase

drlaurafsu said:


> Nov info for April race vs dec info for May event



I see. 6 months out. I definitely read that another way and was so confused!


----------



## Manderius

Hello All!!

I found this board .. And was like OMG OMG .. Yes .. Than another OMG .. And yet another whispered OMG .. I of course am new to this board .. But not new to Start Wars or Disney .. Which are both amazing .. I just got back from a trip to Orlando Disney, where I purchased an amazing Boba Duck pic..now hanging in the man cave .. But anyhow, I digress .. Sooo Hi all .. Luv the board and will stalk often


----------



## yulilin3

Manderius said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> I found this board .. And was like OMG OMG .. Yes .. Than another OMG .. And yet another whispered OMG .. I of course am new to this board .. But not new to Start Wars or Disney .. Which are both amazing .. I just got back from a trip to Orlando Disney, where I purchased an amazing Boba Duck pic..now hanging in the man cave .. But anyhow, I digress .. Sooo Hi all .. Luv the board and will stalk often


 to our little SW family.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys just checked the park hours and December 18th hours changed from 9am-8pm to 9am-10pm 
Let the speculating continue...


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Guys just checked the park hours and December 18th hours changed from 9am-8pm to 9am-10pm
> Let the speculating continue...



Depending on what they are doing that night, Lewis and I might make some last minute travel changes. Good thing his aunt is a travel agent.


----------



## DekrRini

I had a thought this morning that is probably way off base.  Could Disney be cancelling the Galactic Breakfast (which really ticks me off) and possibly SWW itself because they don't WANT to pull in all those extra guests this year? With all the closures, the park will be about half the size as normal. I figure that the majority of people who come for SWW tend to visit DHS for the most part rather than going to all the other parks. Talk about crowded and maybe even early park closures due to reaching capacity. Huge crowds in a small space will lead to short tempers and lots of potential trouble.

I hope I'm wrong because I asked for vacation time months earlier than we are allowed to and I rented DVC points so I could be within walking distance of DHS. I know I'll still have fun even without SWW, but if it doesn't happen this year, I'm seriously considering not taking my usual birthday trip to WDW and going to England instead. I just feel that when an annual event has happened for several years in a row, Disney should let visitors know a year in advance that it's the final year for the event like they did with the Osborne Lights.


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't like the use of "had".
> 
> But it has been pointed out to me that not everyone is as careful with their word choice while speaking as I am while listening! :-D



I see the use of had because it was past tense in that they used to announce in December. Not that they were no longer doing the event. I agree with others, the CM you spoke to had no idea one way or the other but doesn't have any reason to think it's cancelled at this point. I do find some part funny on that folks took one little comment from a blogger and ran with it like it's a fact. It may have been nothing more than a social experiment to see how far the rumor would go


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DekrRini said:


> I just feel that when an annual event has happened for several years in a row, Disney should let visitors know a year in advance that it's the final year for the event like they did with the Osborne Lights.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> I see the use of had because it was past tense in that they used to announce in December. Not that they were no longer doing the event. I agree with others, the CM you spoke to had no idea one way or the other but doesn't have any reason to think it's cancelled at this point. I do find some part funny on that folks took one little comment from a blogger and ran with it like it's a fact. It may have been nothing more than a social experiment to see how far the rumor would go


I'm not the one who spoke to the CM, but I totally agree. Can't ACTUALLY read anything into that. Without any REAL info, natural to start reading into little things, and tough to JUST WAIT. 

I will always maintain that they should announce events way further out when they expect some of us to plan 7 or 11 months out.


----------



## HCinKC

hiroMYhero said:


> The date for the 2017 DL SW race will be in the 2016 race promo booklet that's given to all the runners at the Expo. It's part of the packet and will list all the upcoming races especially the next DL SW.


Ah, thanks for the info! Do you happen to recall when they do sign ups? For some reason my memory is telling me six months out, but my memory is highly unreliable lol!


----------



## AThrillingChase

HCinKC said:


> Ah, thanks for the info! Do you happen to recall when they do sign ups? For some reason my memory is telling me six months out, but my memory is highly unreliable lol!



I think it is usually more like 8 or 9 months. The dark side race was announced a little later than usual, and it is still about 7-8 months out.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Guys just checked the park hours and December 18th hours changed from 9am-8pm to 9am-10pm
> Let the speculating continue...



Ugh! They are still showing DHS closing at 7pm the 3rd week in March.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> Ah, thanks for the info! Do you happen to recall when they do sign ups? For some reason my memory is telling me six months out, but my memory is highly unreliable lol!





AThrillingChase said:


> I think it is usually more like 8 or 9 months. The dark side race was announced a little later than usual, and it is still about 7-8 months out.


I agree... it's about 7-9 months out.

Princess registration was in July and Tink followed in August. Maybe because they knew SW would be in September.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yulilin already reported info regarding Disney characters no longer wearing SW garb and now Kenny has posted the same info along with some SotF info: less characters than SWW but some new ones may be out:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...will-no-longer-dress-as-star-wars-characters/


----------



## HCinKC

Interesting....I'd love for it to start at the beginning of February, so I could take a trip to Disneyland (possibly half just to ride Hyperspace Mountain). Haha! At one point, I had the impression that SotF would run up into SWW, but I'm not sure where I heard that or why I thought it. March would certainly coincide with many spring breaks.


----------



## LoKiHB

hiroMYhero said:


> Yulilin already reported info regarding Disney characters no longer wearing SW garb and now Kenny has posted the same info along with some SotF info: less characters than SWW but some new ones may be out:
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...will-no-longer-dress-as-star-wars-characters/




At least he's still only stating it as rumor and not fact.   I for one think we will get our beloved SWW this year. The more I think about it, the more ludicrous it sounds to cancel the most popular event right after the release of a HUGE film.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HCinKC said:


> Interesting....I'd love for it to start at the beginning of February, so I could take a trip to Disneyland (possibly half just to ride Hyperspace Mountain). Haha! At one point, I had the impression that SotF would run up into SWW, but I'm not sure where I heard that or why I thought it. March would certainly coincide with many spring breaks.


Spring breaks is why I think this sounds so odd... Why have something designed to draw MORE people at one of your busiest times?? Ugh.


----------



## ADP

If they are going to do away with Star Wars characters dressed as Disney characters then don't sell me the merchandise that reflects that type of marketing.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> At least he's still only stating it as rumor and not fact.   I for one think we will get our beloved SWW this year. The more I think about it, the more ludicrous it sounds to cancel the most popular event right after the release of a HUGE film.


I keep thinking the same thing... But I think it's the "prepare for the worst" in me that wants to be ready in case they do cancel SWW this year. That, and I must admit that it wouldn't be the first nonsensical thing that Disney will have done... IMHO...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ADP said:


> If they are going to do away with Star Wars characters dressed as Disney characters then don't sell me the merchandise that reflects that type of marketing.


I assume they won't anymore, if this is true.


----------



## soniam

I would be bummed if they don't do SWW, and they only do SOF during February and March. It seems like they could run SOF longer and still get people wanting to go. Look at FSF. However, I don't know what Disney is thinking or what factors are involved. I am planning a contingency trip for March, but WDW won't make as much money off of us if we only go in March. We can only stay during Spring Break about 5-6 days at WDW; whereas, early June we would stay at WDW for 8-9 days. Plus, if they are doing SW stuff, we would probably do a VIP tour or premium package and more character meals. Oh well, more waiting


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> I* would be bummed if they don't do SWW, and they only do SOF during February and March. It seems like they could run SOF longer and still get people wanting to go*. Look at FSF. However, I don't know what Disney is thinking or what factors are involved. I am planning a contingency trip for March, but WDW won't make as much money off of us if we only go in March. We can only stay during Spring Break about 5-6 days at WDW; whereas, early June we would stay at WDW for 8-9 days. Plus, if they are doing SW stuff, we would probably do a VIP tour or premium package and more character meals. Oh well, more waiting


agreed - and on a side note I seriously think Disney is trying to mess with my head!


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Spring breaks is why I think this sounds so odd... Why have something designed to draw MORE people at one of your busiest times?? Ugh.


Yeah...but, as you said, they love the nonsensical! On one hand, I suppose it would help drive traffic to HS which will otherwise be even less desirable than it already is (according to many, not me!). On the other hand, why drive people there when it will be smaller, tighter quarters with limited attractions due to construction? I also agree wi whoever mentioned running it for an extended period. They are milking the ish out of Frozen and FSF, one would presume they could/should do that with SW, too. I suppose an argument could be made that they don't know how successful the relaunch will be...but, given they are already filming at least two more movies, they are well invested. Plus, fans don't care. They will go even if its garbage lol.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Skywise - I know you asked earlier about a Disney-style shadowbox. I'm in FL now and staying with a CM friend who has this Disneyland shadowbox. At least this is what we've always considered a shadowbox so maybe the Osborne Lights one will be similar:
 

Off to DTD now and if anyone wants me to check on the availability of any SW items, let me know!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

That's a bummer about the Disney characters not wearing SW costumes anymore.


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I assume they won't anymore, if this is true.


You would think but they just put out a bunch of new ones


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> You would think but they just put out a bunch of new ones


There's only two different cross-branded shirts on the Shop Disney Parks app. Nothing cross-branded in Once Upon a Toy when I walked through a few minutes ago... was looking to see if I could find anything with Leia Minnie. Fortunately, yulilin picked up the Jedi Mickey Tervis for me at SWW. Sad to see them go.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> There's only two different cross-branded shirts on the Shop Disney Parks app. Nothing cross-branded in Once Upon a Toy when I walked through a few minutes ago... was looking to see if I could find anything with Leia Minnie. Fortunately, yulilin picked up the Jedi Mickey Tervis for me at SWW. Sad to see them go.


Now that I think on it the ones I saw were star wars characters with Mickey ears rather than Disney characters in star wars gear. Which also seems to go against making the characters more serious, which is what I read to be the reason for eliminating Jedi Mickey and friends.


----------



## AngiTN

I was just telling DH about the elimination of the Disney star wars characters. DGD is in the other room working on her rainbow loom. I had no idea she could hear me or that she cared but she let out a huge groan. I thought something went wrong with her project. Nope, it was because of what I told DH. If she cares that much this is really going to make some kids very sad


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> Now that I think on it the ones I saw were star wars characters with Mickey ears rather than Disney characters in star wars gear. Which also seems to go against making the characters more serious, which is what I read to be the reason for eliminating Jedi Mickey and friends.



I've been thinking about it this way: with the new films, there will be that many more potential SW characters to M&G. Freeing up the Disney SW guys puts those regular characters out in the park for all those non-SW folks to meet. With SW having a greater and then permanent presence in DHS over time, this doesn't seem nuts to me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Now that I think on it the ones I saw were star wars characters with Mickey ears rather than Disney characters in star wars gear. Which also seems to go against making the characters more serious, which is what I read to be the reason for eliminating Jedi Mickey and friends.


I just saw those and was thinking the same. Disney just doesn't want the VIP characters in SW garb but SW characters can wear ears. Strange.


----------



## yulilin3

we must remember that Disney Merchandise and Disney Park Operations are two different branches, while one might want to have SW in a more serious, classic way the other knows how much Disney/SW cross over items will sell.
The new Watto's Grotto is pretty straight up SW only, old movies and Force Awakens, while at Mickey's of Hollywood and Tattooine Traders you can still find cross over items,


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> I just saw those and was thinking the same. Disney just doesn't want the VIP characters in SW garb but SW characters can wear ears. Strange.


Only strange if their reasoning for eliminating the Disney characters in SW garb is what people are saying / assuming about "brand purity".

That may not be the reason at all. I suspect it's not given how many places SW characters or turning up (from Lucky Charms to Jelly Belly).  May be a more practical one like I posited above.

And maybe not... I'm adding this to my "who knows?!?" list re: Disney. 


ETA: I also think that to the extent that they want to keep SW seeming "cool" to teen boys -- where PERHAPS the Disney SW guys might hurt -- the shirts with Stormtroopers eating Mickey Bars etc are comical and appeal to adults -- and as a result, I suspect seem cool enough to teens as well. I know I've had more than one teen boy say "cool shirt" about my "get a taste of the dark side" shirt.


----------



## frisbeego

While we wait for official news, I'll solicit help for throwing my first birthday party.  I'd like to re-create Jedi Training Academy for my son's 7th birthday in January.  Does anyone have suggestions for a convincing Vader and Jedi Master in the Chicago area for hire/donation?  I checked out the 501st Legion, but, according to its website, they don't do light saber battles or mock fighting.  I could rent a costume and hire a college student, but would prefer one-stop-shopping if possible.  And, if you have any cool SW party ideas, feel free to PM me.


----------



## LoKiHB

Update on my email to Disney:

While waiting in the deli line at Stop & Shop this evening, I received a call from Disney Gues Services. 

The girl I spoke to was very friendly and very concerned about my concerns regarding SWW. 

I will tell you what she told me, and we can discuss and speculate as necessary....

1.  She told me that SWW is still on the web site and that she doesn't think they would leave it up as it would be confusing to many people looking to book.  When I told her that I had updated many websites in my day and the ease with which I could change a 5 to a 6 as a placeholder, she agreed but reiterated that she didn't think they'd just leave it. 

2.  When I told her I felt that an event as big and popular as SWW at the very least should deserve an announcement and a send off at the very least with one more year, she agreed and said that normally with an event of this size and popularity they normally make an announcement way ahead and would not normally just quietly end it. 

3. She acknowledged that with the new lands coming that things are always changing, but again seemed more like she was inclined to believe there wouldn't be any major changes this year. 

In the end, she unsurprisingly had nothing concrete.  It's pretty clear that the CM's I Guest Services don't have any inside information, and at this point the only folks who may or may not know the fate of SWW are not the folks that have to answer the calls. 

I'd like to take this as a positive, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## yulilin3

@LoKiHB  thanks for the update. I will also take that as a positive. Even though Guest Relations and WDW Communications have very little info ahead of time they do log in all the calls and complaints so at least there should be a fairly large folder about SWW somewhere. I tend to agree that at this point we would've heard a negative announcement on the event. Disney's fiscal year ends Sept. 27th and if I don't hear any news about SWW 2016 by then I'll take it as it is happening


----------



## yulilin3

was at DHS yesterday and here is a pic of a  beanie that just came in, it's very cute. I call it BB-Beanie




my most recent update from DHS
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-dhs


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> @LoKiHB  thanks for the update. I will also take that as a positive. Even though Guest Relations and WDW Communications have very little info ahead of time they do log in all the calls and complaints so at least there should be a fairly large folder about SWW somewhere. I tend to agree that at this point we would've heard a negative announcement on the event. Disney's fiscal year ends Sept. 27th and if I don't hear any news about SWW 2016 by then I'll take it as it is happening



Now if we can just get them to do the Galactic Breakfast and the Jedi Mickey dinner....


----------



## AngiTN

LoKiHB said:


> Update on my email to Disney:
> 
> While waiting in the deli line at Stop & Shop this evening, I received a call from Disney Gues Services.
> 
> The girl I spoke to was very friendly and very concerned about my concerns regarding SWW.
> 
> 2.  When I told her I felt that an event as big and popular as SWW at the very least should deserve an announcement and a send off at the very least with one more year, *she agreed and said that normally with an event of this size and popularity they normally make an announcement way ahead and would not normally just quietly end it.*



The fact that this is how they handled Osborn Lights says to me that this is a correct line of thinking.


----------



## DekrRini

I don't understand the reasoning behind cancelling the Galactic Breakfast. I'd think that would be a huge draw. Since they're doing away with Disney characters in a SW guise, I get why they'd cancel those character meals. But Disney is constantly adding character meals in the other parks so this just makes no sense to me. Maybe those of you with more experience with Disney thinking could give me a hint as to their thought process here.


----------



## yulilin3

DekrRini said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behind cancelling the Galactic Breakfast. I'd think that would be a huge draw. Since they're doing away with Disney characters in a SW guise, I get why they'd cancel those character meals. But Disney is constantly adding character meals in the other parks so this just makes no sense to me. Maybe those of you with more experience with Disney thinking could give me a hint as to their thought process here.


I have seriously stopped trying to make sense of Disney decisions. The only thing I can think of is they will have the characters out doing something else and don't want to hire any more people. But I could be completely wrong and they can have some other motives.


----------



## AngiTN

DekrRini said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behind cancelling the Galactic Breakfast. I'd think that would be a huge draw. Since they're doing away with Disney characters in a SW guise, I get why they'd cancel those character meals. But Disney is constantly adding character meals in the other parks so this just makes no sense to me. *Maybe those of you with more experience with Disney thinking could give me a hint as to their thought process here.*



My thoughts, people who never step foot in the parks or have any contact with the end users.

I said the same thing about whoever decided to stop the production of Aladdin and replace it with a production of Frozen (rather than one of the hundreds of other movies they have)
I said that Disney needs to implement a policy like a company I once worked for had.
I worked in the corporate offices for Tractor Supply Comany (a chain of farm supply stores)
It was required for every single person, from the President on down, to work in one of the stores as a retail clerk for a few days every year. It was felt that put those of us on the corporate level in better contact with the end user of the merchandise. No amount of surveys or reports from store managers was the same as being there in the middle of it all. 
Disney needs to do this with their execs too.


----------



## msmama

Cute!!  What store was it in?  

My son is currently leaning towards being BB-8 for Halloween.  Not sure what I've gotten myself into.  

I'm a huge believer in homemade halloween costumes but every year he decides on a store bought one.  Finally convinced him to let me make one and he picks BB-8 (could be worse, though, there are much harder costumes to make)!!



yulilin3 said:


> was at DHS yesterday and here is a pic of a  beanie that just came in, it's very cute. I call it BB-Beanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my most recent update from DHS
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-dhs


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Cute!!  What store was it in?
> 
> My son is currently leaning towards being BB-8 for Halloween.  Not sure what I've gotten myself into.
> 
> I'm a huge believer in homemade halloween costumes but every year he decides on a store bought one.  Finally convinced him to let me make one and he picks BB-8 (could be worse, though, there are much harder costumes to make)!!


it was inside Mickey's of Hollywood and Watto's Grotto


----------



## DekrRini

AngiTN said:


> My thoughts, people who never step foot in the parks or have any contact with the end users.
> 
> I said the same thing about whoever decided to stop the production of Aladdin and replace it with a production of Frozen (rather than one of the hundreds of other movies they have)
> I said that Disney needs to implement a policy like a company I once worked for had.
> I worked in the corporate offices for Tractor Supply Comany (a chain of farm supply stores)
> It was required for every single person, from the President on down, to work in one of the stores as a retail clerk for a few days every year. It was felt that put those of us on the corporate level in better contact with the end user of the merchandise. No amount of surveys or reports from store managers was the same as being there in the middle of it all.
> Disney needs to do this with their execs too.


 
That is a great idea for all corporations! I swear the one I work for would benefit from this as well. It's really hard for the bean counters to know what it's like in the trenches. Or how to better ensure customer satisfaction.

I'm not surprised that the Aladin production has been replaced by Frozen. EVERYTHING seems to be being replaced by Frozen in one form or another. And since I don't have any kids, I'm getting very tired of Frozen.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney does that but only with their managers per area. So custodial managers have a day working the same posts as regular custodians do, merchandise, food and beverages...I would pay money to see Bob Iger doing manual labor


----------



## HCinKC

DekrRini said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behind cancelling the Galactic Breakfast. I'd think that would be a huge draw. Since they're doing away with Disney characters in a SW guise, I get why they'd cancel those character meals. But Disney is constantly adding character meals in the other parks so this just makes no sense to me. Maybe those of you with more experience with Disney thinking could give me a hint as to their thought process here.


It seems like part of the reason for dropping Galactic Breakfast is that they have added a general breakfast to SciFi. I don't know why they can't still add the characters for SWW, but people seem to think that is a factor. Hopefully, they will have Rebel Hangar again. And maybe they are going to change things around for the deluxe and VIP packages to include something. While we can't know their reasons, one thing I think we can count on...Disney isn't going to miss an opportunity to squeeze more money out of us lol. so if they don't have the meals, they will have another draw for our money.



DekrRini said:


> I'm not surprised that the Aladin production has been replaced by Frozen. EVERYTHING seems to be being replaced by Frozen in one form or another. And since I don't have any kids, I'm getting very tired of Frozen.


I have kids, and I still don't care for Frozen. Granted, I have boys, but my 6yo has never cared for it. We are all super tired of seeing it, not just at Disney, but everywhere. I suppose maybe others feel the same about the current onslaught of SW. Their opinion of SW is way off base!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

AngiTN said:


> The fact that this is how they handled Osborn Lights says to me that this is a correct line of thinking.



Honestly, I think the only reason we (guests) got advance notice of the Osborne Lights decision is because they Lights were licensed from a third party (the Osborne Family).  When Disney decided not to renew the contract with them, they knew that they had to get out in front of the message, otherwise the family would have scooped Disney on the news.  With SWW, Disney doesn't have to license with anyone since they already own the IP.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> It seems like part of the reason for dropping Galactic Breakfast is that they have added a general breakfast to SciFi. I don't know why they can't still add the characters for SWW, but people seem to think that is a factor. Hopefully, they will have Rebel Hangar again. And maybe they are going to change things around for the deluxe and VIP packages to include something. While we can't know their reasons, one thing I think we can count on...Disney isn't going to miss an opportunity to squeeze more money out of us lol. so if they don't have the meals, they will have another draw for our money.
> 
> 
> I have kids, and I still don't care for Frozen. Granted, I have boys, but my 6yo has never cared for it. We are all super tired of seeing it, not just at Disney, but everywhere. I suppose maybe others feel the same about the current onslaught of SW. Their opinion of SW is way off base!


what tired of Frozen?  Say it's not so


----------



## TigerTown

frisbeego said:


> ...  I checked out the 501st Legion, but, according to its website, they don't do light saber battles or mock fighting.  I could rent a costume and hire a college student, but would prefer one-stop-shopping if possible.  And, if you have any cool SW party ideas, feel free to PM me.



This is actually a request from Lucas Film. They don't want the 501st doing it, and since there have been some bad experiences in the past in terms of costumes getting damaged and kids getting hurt, we don't do it anymore. Unfortunately it doesn't help with your scenario but hopefully that explains why.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I don't have a problem with Iger. I think he's done a great job, whether he's ever done manual labor or worked in a park himself or not.

No chance that everyone will EVER agree on ANY decision a big corporation like Disney makes. Overall, and with the SW franchise so far, I have no beefs. Doesn't mean I love every choice, but don't think they've done anything CRAZY.

I wish they'd have a Galactic Breakfast. I'm not going to be convinced that they definitely WON'T until official announcements are out. Same with SWW and anything else. Again, just wish they announced sooner.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't have a problem with Iger. I think he's done a great job, whether he's ever done manual labor or worked in a park himself or not.
> 
> No chance that everyone will EVER agree on ANY decision a big corporation like Disney makes. Overall, and with the SW franchise so far, I have no beefs. Doesn't mean I love every choice, but don't think they've done anything CRAZY.
> 
> I wish they'd have a Galactic Breakfast. I'm not going to be convinced that they definitely WON'T until official announcements are out. Same with SWW and anything else. Again, just wish they announced sooner.


I don't have a problem with him either I just think it would be something to watch, him doing some manual labor. I'm sure he hasn't had the need to do anything for himself in a very long time.
I also agree about breakfast we can't know for sure until there's an announcement


----------



## yulilin3

No clues in the new video for the new campaign "Unforgettable Happens Here" kinda upset cause they are using really old footage from Citizens of Hollywood, the Mimi Kaboom (green dress) they have in the "new" campaign video stopped being Mimi about a year ago :/


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well, snafu with my hotel reservation for the Wine and Dine half in Nov so I have been on hold for an hour wiht tech (after about 40 min overall with rundisney, sigh). My reservation disappeared, and then reappeared with only my brother on the room and not me! haha.

But my point is, some music started and it sounded like SW and I got all excited...aaaand Indiana Jones. Fail.


----------



## msmama

I wonder if they'll move the sci-fi breakfast characters to Hollywood and Vine since there will be no more Mickey and pals there?  Frankly, I don't think H&V suits "the badguys" nearly as well as Sci-fi, but...it's probably cheaper for Disney.    

And I have to say the Sci-Fi breakfast was probably the BEST character meal I've ever had - both atmosphere and food wise (even though we didn't get the lightsaber necklaces when we were there) so I really hope they bring it back.  I'd do that again in a heartbeat.  Don't know if I'd do H&V.  

I think I'm one of the very few that didn't love rebel hanger too, but I think it's because I was sitting right under the air conditioning vent and was FREEZING!!


----------



## LoKiHB

msmama said:


> I wonder if they'll move the sci-fi breakfast characters to Hollywood and Vine since there will be no more Mickey and pals there?  Frankly, I don't think H&V suits "the badguys" nearly as well as Sci-fi, but...it's probably cheaper for Disney.
> 
> And I have to say the Sci-Fi breakfast was probably the BEST character meal I've ever had - both atmosphere and food wise (even though we didn't get the lightsaber necklaces when we were there) so I really hope they bring it back.  I'd do that again in a heartbeat.  Don't know if I'd do H&V.
> 
> I think I'm one of the very few that didn't love rebel hanger too, but I think it's because I was sitting right under the air conditioning vent and was FREEZING!!




See, that's what I don't get.  Pretty much every review of the Sci-Fi breakfast was positive, from the food to the character interactions.  Why would they have these two great events for one year and then get rid of them.  Only thing I can think of is that it wasn't cost effective, which I don't get because even with the DDP they were charging 2 credits per meal.


----------



## Cluelyss

LoKiHB said:


> See, that's what I don't get.  Pretty much every review of the Sci-Fi breakfast was positive, from the food to the character interactions.  Why would they have these two great events for one year and then get rid of them.  Only thing I can think of is that it wasn't cost effective, which I don't get because even with the DDP they were charging 2 credits per meal.


They did them in 2014 as well...everyone loved the breakfast, so surprised as well. But who knows what Disney has  in store for us??


----------



## soniam

PSA - Don't use a knife to stab at an avocado pit and try to remove it. Cuts, bleeding, and stitches may ensue I'm not permanently damaged though.

And now back to the regularly scheduled program. I really wanted to do the Galactic Breakfast. It looked awesome. I hope they do some form of real character meal, maybe at Mama Melrose? As much as Rebel Hangar looks really cool and I want to do it, I think the characters would be frustrating for my son, since he's used to the regular character meals.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> PSA - Don't use a knife to stab at an avocado pit and try to remove it. Cuts, bleeding, and stitches may ensue I'm not permanently damaged though.
> 
> And now back to the regularly scheduled program. I really wanted to do the Galactic Breakfast. It looked awesome. I hope they do some form of real character meal, maybe at Mama Melrose? As much as Rebel Hangar looks really cool and I want to do it, I think the characters would be frustrating for my son, since he's used to the regular character meals.


ouch, ending pixie dust for a speedy recovery


----------



## yulilin3

Good luck to everyone registering today for the race. Remember if you don't have an Active account register now for that to save time
http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


----------



## HCinKC

Haha, so many quotes! I was starting to think I was overdoing it, but then I just embraced it.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> what tired of Frozen?  Say it's not so


It's not to say I didn't think the movie was cute...it just got to the point where I was sometimes finding it hard to find something not Frozen lol. It has let up some. I would equate current merch to that of Avengers, TMNT, and some of the other mainstream characters that are everywhere from Nordstrom down to Dollar Tree. I am sure we can thank Disney's shift to SW which must see absurd to non-fans lol.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Again, just wish they announced sooner.


I think this is the big thing. Many of us live in the states, and we plan way in advance. Imagine how frustrating it must be for folks coming from out of the country! Even at six months out, changing plans is costly and not always possible. Obviously, it isn't hurting their bottom line, but it would be a nice gesture to try and change the policy...at least with dates. I know they can't do something like release celebs, but surely they have the dates nailed down. Even now, I am waiting for them to release SotF dates, and if it is starting in February, we are already inside the six month mark. I know it's new, but c'mon man!



yulilin3 said:


> I don't have a problem with him either I just think it would be something to watch, him doing some manual labor. I'm sure he hasn't had the need to do anything for himself in a very long time.
> I also agree about breakfast we can't know for sure until there's an announcement


Undercover Boss! Haha



msmama said:


> I wonder if they'll move the sci-fi breakfast characters to Hollywood and Vine since there will be no more Mickey and pals there?  Frankly, I don't think H&V suits "the badguys" nearly as well as Sci-fi, but...it's probably cheaper for Disney.
> 
> And I have to say the Sci-Fi breakfast was probably the BEST character meal I've ever had - both atmosphere and food wise (even though we didn't get the lightsaber necklaces when we were there) so I really hope they bring it back.  I'd do that again in a heartbeat.  Don't know if I'd do H&V.
> 
> I think I'm one of the very few that didn't love rebel hanger too, but I think it's because I was sitting right under the air conditioning vent and was FREEZING!!


I think they still have the Disney Jr. breakfast during SWW...or at least they did last year. Did they drop it from the schedule otherwise? If not, I doubt they would since it (presumably) makes money. Surely they will replace breakfast with some sort of experience, be it a meal or otherwise.



soniam said:


> PSA - Don't use a knife to stab at an avocado pit and try to remove it. Cuts, bleeding, and stitches may ensue I'm not permanently damaged though.
> 
> And now back to the regularly scheduled program. I really wanted to do the Galactic Breakfast. It looked awesome. I hope they do some form of real character meal, maybe at Mama Melrose? As much as Rebel Hangar looks really cool and I want to do it, I think the characters would be frustrating for my son, since he's used to the regular character meals.


Oh dear...I just had stitches a couple of weeks ago due to irresponsible use of a box cutter. Hope you don't need them!

What are you worried about with RH? I know it was strange on the weekends, but it seemed pretty consistent during the week. Oh, I am remembering you didn't know who would be there. At lest during the week, whoever was there, stayed there. One would hope that they would iron out the kinks for this year.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

DekrRini said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behind cancelling the Galactic Breakfast. I'd think that would be a huge draw. Since they're doing away with Disney characters in a SW guise, I get why they'd cancel those character meals. But Disney is constantly adding character meals in the other parks so this just makes no sense to me. Maybe those of you with more experience with Disney thinking could give me a hint as to their thought process here.


I'm trying to find what post started this. Did Disney announce they are not having the breakfast? I thought they hadn't even officially announced they were having SWW? Can someone let me know if this is a rumor, or an announcement? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I'm trying to find what post started this. Did Disney announce they are not having the breakfast? I thought they hadn't even officially announced they were having SWW? Can someone let me know if this is a rumor, or an announcement? Thanks!


they haven't and that's why it's not posted on the first couple of posts.
But there are strong rumors from people on the inside that they are not doing the breakfast


----------



## Jkpark

Ok - I am stressed. Here was my plan based on SWW 2015. I have a cruise booked on the Dream May 27-30. Surprise for the kids. I was going to extend the trip by two days and hopefully book BCV or BWV. We wouldn't actually be in the parks for SWW but my plan was to enjoy the resort on the 30th, then go big on the 31st - Galactic Breakfast, H&V for dinner, maybe RH once I heard about that. And then fly home Tuesday afternoon. Southwest opens its schedule a week from today and I am now leaning towards just flying home after the cruise.  If there are no Star Wars meals, I don't know if it is worth adding one day park tickets, two nights of DVC points and the costs of food, etc. to be there.  Especially since we will now be at HS to see Osborne Lights over the holidays.  On the flip side, it is cheaper than planning a whole separate trip.

I'm leaning towards booking my return flight for Monday thinking it will be easier (cheaper) to switch it out to Wednesday later if they do make an announcement of great things rather than vice versa. And its Southwest - so no change fees. Okay - I feel better - just needed to work through that.


----------



## soniam

HCinKC said:


> Oh dear...I just had stitches a couple of weeks ago due to irresponsible use of a box cutter. Hope you don't need them!
> 
> What are you worried about with RH? I know it was strange on the weekends, but it seemed pretty consistent during the week. Oh, I am remembering you didn't know who would be there. At lest during the week, whoever was there, stayed there. One would hope that they would iron out the kinks for this year.



I knew the minute it happened that I would need stitches. The knife slipped through the avocado pit and about a centimeter into my hand. Luckily, it was a narrow knife, so I only needed 2 stitches, and it missed the nerves, tendons, muscle, and any major blood vessels.

DS is used to the characters stopping by to talk and getting a pic. That doesn't seem to be a guarantee at RH. If it becomes a real character meal, they could change the menu and up prices, which isn't what I want either. I just like the option of both an RH kind of place and a real character meal.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I knew the minute it happened that I would need stitches. The knife slipped through the avocado pit and about a centimeter into my hand. Luckily, it was a narrow knife, so I only needed 2 stitches, and it missed the nerves, tendons, muscle, and any major blood vessels.
> 
> DS is used to the characters stopping by to talk and getting a pic. That doesn't seem to be a guarantee at RH. If it becomes a real character meal, they could change the menu and up prices, which isn't what I want either. I just like the option of both an RH kind of place and a real character meal.


I feel that if they had a dedicated meet and greet with Sabine and Ezra then it wouldn't be a problem if it stayed like last year. The prices and food and atmosphere were good, you were guaranteed to see characters walking around just not sure if they would come or not.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> I just like the option of both an RH kind of place and a real character meal.


 
As a party of just two adults, my friend and I both really liked the set up of RH too. A sort of non-character, character meal. Also, with a bar. haha.


----------



## yulilin3

the 10k sold out already, the challenge is at 99% full


----------



## antman

Jkpark said:


> Ok - I am stressed. Here was my plan based on SWW 2015. I have a cruise booked on the Dream May 27-30. Surprise for the kids. I was going to extend the trip by two days and hopefully book BCV or BWV. We wouldn't actually be in the parks for SWW but my plan was to enjoy the resort on the 30th, then go big on the 31st - Galactic Breakfast, H&V for dinner, maybe RH once I heard about that. And then fly home Tuesday afternoon. Southwest opens its schedule a week from today and I am now leaning towards just flying home after the cruise.  If there are no Star Wars meals, I don't know if it is worth adding one day park tickets, two nights of DVC points and the costs of food, etc. to be there.  Especially since we will now be at HS to see Osborne Lights over the holidays.  On the flip side, it is cheaper than planning a whole separate trip.
> 
> I'm leaning towards booking my return flight for Monday thinking it will be easier (cheaper) to switch it out to Wednesday later if they do make an announcement of great things rather than vice versa. And its Southwest - so no change fees. Okay - I feel better - just needed to work through that.


I have checked the Southwest site a few times and still see "on October 27, 2015 we will open our schedule for sale through June 3, 2016".  Where are you seeing that Southwest will open the flights next week?  I hope they do cause I'm dying to book my flight for my May trip (and hoping SWW occurs)


----------



## Jkpark

antman said:


> I have checked the Southwest site a few times and still see "on October 27, 2015 we will open our schedule for sale through June 3, 2016".  Where are you seeing that Southwest will open the flights next week?  I hope they do cause I'm dying to book my flight for my May trip (and hoping SWW occurs)


 
I am so glad I posted and you replied. I had it on my calendar from a while back and hadn't gone back to check. Looks like I have another month to sort through all of this.


----------



## soniam

Her Universe sale

http://www.heruniverse.com/?utm_sou..._21_2015)&mc_cid=5afc617be9&mc_eid=c233c3a6a6


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> Her Universe sale
> 
> http://www.heruniverse.com/?utm_sou..._21_2015)&mc_cid=5afc617be9&mc_eid=c233c3a6a6


Oh noes! Don't tempt meh!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

yulilin3 said:


> they haven't and that's why it's not posted on the first couple of posts.
> But there are strong rumors from people on the inside that they are not doing the breakfast


Thank you!


----------



## Dittz

antman said:


> I have checked the Southwest site a few times and still see "on October 27, 2015 we will open our schedule for sale through June 3, 2016".  Where are you seeing that Southwest will open the flights next week?  I hope they do cause I'm dying to book my flight for my May trip (and hoping SWW occurs)





Jkpark said:


> I am so glad I posted and you replied. I had it on my calendar from a while back and hadn't gone back to check. Looks like I have another month to sort through all of this.



I am new to booking flights so I had asked my travel agent August 14th when both jet blue and southwest release their next block of tickets, and she told me then that southwest will release flights until June 3rd on September 29th, so Jkpark may be correct.


----------



## antman

Dittz said:


> I am new to booking flights so I had asked my travel agent August 14th when both jet blue and southwest release their next block of tickets, and she told me then that southwest will release flights until June 3rd on September 29th, so Jkpark may be correct.



I just called Southwest to try to clear it up.  The customer service rep I spoke to said the only information they have is that the next window will open up on or about October 27th.  I asked if travel agents get to book earlier (and maybe that is where the September date was coming from) and she said no, all booking windows open for everyone at the same time.  You may want to double check with your travel agent and ask where they are getting the September date.


----------



## TXMama09

I am so confused. 

I am an AVID Disney planner, but have never been (or planned) SWW before, and 2016 was going to be our first trip during. I started planning in June 2015 and had everything lined out PERFECTLY, and now they're cancelling and changing left and right, and I can't keep up! So I saw the mention of the Disney characters is SW costumes going away...those are the characters that were at H&V right? But now I'm seeing rumors of the Galactic Breakfast being canceled, and that was at Sci-Fi...right? My head is spinning!!! Are we talking about the characters from the Galactic breakfast being at H&V now?? Goodness...I thought I had my stuff together!


----------



## yulilin3

TXMama09 said:


> I am so confused.
> 
> I am an AVID Disney planner, but have never been (or planned) SWW before, and 2016 was going to be our first trip during. I started planning in June 2015 and had everything lined out PERFECTLY, and now they're cancelling and changing left and right, and I can't keep up! So I saw the mention of the Disney characters is SW costumes going away...those are the characters that were at H&V right? But now I'm seeing rumors of the Galactic Breakfast being canceled, and that was at Sci-Fi...right? My head is spinning!!! Are we talking about the characters from the Galactic breakfast being at H&V now?? Goodness...I thought I had my stuff together!


I know this event in regular circumstances is hard to plan for but this particular year (2016) even more so because of the uncertainty.
First off, if you haven't, take some time to read the first page of this thread. I keep all the info there up to date with CONFIRMED information, meaning that I wait for Disney through their Parks Blog to announce things, everything else are rumors...I do have a couple of inside people that give me some information in advance and it's almost always 100% true but I never post it as true until Disney announces it.
On to the character meals. At the end of this years SWW it was announced  to entertainment CM that the Disney SW characters would not be coming back, there was a small posibility that they would still do the H&V meal but that was about it.
A month ago I got word that Sci Fi would NOT be doing the SW breakfast
Again, these 2 things have not been confirmed by Disney
For all we know SWW is still on for 2016, as shown by the DIsney site 
Please feel free to subscribe to the thread and follow along, ask as many questions as you need to.


----------



## Roxyfire

frisbeego said:


> While we wait for official news, I'll solicit help for throwing my first birthday party.  I'd like to re-create Jedi Training Academy for my son's 7th birthday in January.  Does anyone have suggestions for a convincing Vader and Jedi Master in the Chicago area for hire/donation?  I checked out the 501st Legion, but, according to its website, they don't do light saber battles or mock fighting.  I could rent a costume and hire a college student, but would prefer one-stop-shopping if possible.  And, if you have any cool SW party ideas, feel free to PM me.



My son attended a party that had a Jedi Master last year. I just assumed that a family friend had dressed up as a jedi and did a lesson. They received pool noodle lightsabers to battle with and a certificate signed by the Jedi Master afterward. But it's possible that they used someone who was an actor or performer. I can ask the mom if you want. We're in the Schaumburg/Hoffman Estates area.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Question for those who purchased BB8 on day 1...are you still playing with it? Do your kids still play with it? Is it worthwhile? 

I have a "pre-order" with ThinkGeek placed 9/4 to he one for DS for Christmas. Just curious what people are thinking who have had them a couple of weeks...fun or an expensive paperweight?


----------



## CodeGoddess

drlaurafsu said:


> Question for those who purchased BB8 on day 1...are you still playing with it? Do your kids still play with it? Is it worthwhile?
> 
> I have a "pre-order" with ThinkGeek placed 9/4 to he one for DS for Christmas. Just curious what people are thinking who have had them a couple of weeks...fun or an expensive paperweight?



We played with it the first couple nights but I purchased it for the purpose of community outreach so have not done much. I coach robotics teams for kids and we use different robots to attract new students during outreach events. It will get a lot of use there but not sure about at home...


----------



## LoKiHB

So, as I have been obsessing over this cancelation rumor, I have been scouring "The Googles" trying to find more evidence of it.  Still seeing only the one article on WDWNT and any other article is just a reference back to that one.  I for one feel that if a rumor about an even this huge being canceled, that it would have spread like wildfire by now.

That's my two cents anyway...


----------



## HCinKC

drlaurafsu said:


> Question for those who purchased BB8 on day 1...are you still playing with it? Do your kids still play with it? Is it worthwhile?
> 
> I have a "pre-order" with ThinkGeek placed 9/4 to he one for DS for Christmas. Just curious what people are thinking who have had them a couple of weeks...fun or an expensive paperweight?


I got my 6yo the one from Target. It will be from Santa. It is a little bigger than the sphero one. I also like that is is remote controlled versus app controlled. And it is half the price, too. They had been out of stock online and in store, but I saw 8 or so at Target on Monday.

All that being said, I haven't used it yet. I don't have enough batteries around unless I canabalize other things. I suppose that is a downside. I don't think Sphero's requires additional batteries. Anyway, I plan on getting some batteries in the next day or two and testing it out. I have read/watched several reviews online, and I am excited to try him out. Santa's elves pre-test all the toys, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

HCinKC said:


> I got my 6yo the one from Target. It will be from Santa. It is a little bigger than the sphero one. I also like that is is remote controlled versus app controlled. And it is half the price, too. They had been out of stock online and in store, but I saw 8 or so at Target on Monday.
> 
> All that being said, I haven't used it yet. I don't have enough batteries around unless I canabalize other things. I suppose that is a downside. *I don't think Sphero's requires additional batteries.* Anyway, I plan on getting some batteries in the next day or two and testing it out. I have read/watched several reviews online, and I am excited to try him out. Santa's elves pre-test all the toys, right?


 
The Sphero's rechargeable battery is in the sealed body and as far as I know cannot be replaced.  I will be curious to see how long it lasts, that's certainly an unanswered question at this point.

I have played with the Sphero just a few times since I got it, but my time is split between that and Infinity 3.0 these days.  (It's a tough life.  )  My iPhone 5 battery dies quickly when using it, that's been a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Skywise

drlaurafsu said:


> Question for those who purchased BB8 on day 1...are you still playing with it? Do your kids still play with it? Is it worthwhile?
> 
> I have a "pre-order" with ThinkGeek placed 9/4 to he one for DS for Christmas. Just curious what people are thinking who have had them a couple of weeks...fun or an expensive paperweight?



Not really.  For all intents and purposes it's a remote control ball.  A very clever remote control ball with a cool magnetic head but it's still... a ball.

You can say that about a lot of toys though.  (But maybe not so expensive ones.   )


----------



## jennab113

I'm still playing with my BB-8, but mostly because I like my dog's reaction to it. I'm also trying to get better at driving it. I have read that you can use the regular Sphero app with it as well to do basic programming with it which interests me too. I haven't heard anything about the original Sphero having battery issues, so I don't foresee that being a problem.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm hoping that the Sphero BB8 will have some sort of Black Friday special associated with it.  I can't justify buying a cool rolling ball for $149.99 but if it's under $100, I might pull the trigger.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I play with my sphero BB-8, but I would play a lot more if I did not live in an old apartment building with hardwood floors that do not muffle squat. If only my upstairs neighbor's toddler that they let run back and forth and jump up and down above my bedroom at 1am was so considerate. I can't wait to move. Only 6 more months BB-8...


----------



## yulilin3

thanks to @mmafan  This came in his mail thru Disney Destinations, let the uncertainty continue


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> thanks to @mmafan  This came in his mail thru Disney Destinations, let the uncertainty continue


there was no PIN code with it but it was for the month of may.......


----------



## yulilin3

there's an announcement. I'm just going to leave it here and tomorrow I'll update the first posts accordingly http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...november-16-to-disneyland-park-in-california/
so if we have the same offerings as DL we get meet and greet with Vader and Chewie and the new JTA show will be named Jedi Training:Trials of the Temple with Rebels and possible the Inquisitor as the villain


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> there's an announcement. I'm just going to leave it here and tomorrow I'll update the first posts accordingly http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...november-16-to-disneyland-park-in-california/
> so if we have the same offerings as DL we get meet and greet with Vader and Chewie and the new JTA show will be named Jedi Training:Trials of the Temple with Rebels and possible the Inquisitor as the villain


ill be in HS in the beginning of December so.......hopefully some of this stuff in HS is ready for than.....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> there's an announcement. I'm just going to leave it here and tomorrow I'll update the first posts accordingly http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...november-16-to-disneyland-park-in-california/
> so if we have the same offerings as DL we get meet and greet with Vader and Chewie and the new JTA show will be named Jedi Training:Trials of the Temple with Rebels and possible the Inquisitor as the villain


Saw this on Twitter and FB... Would it KILL them to just announce EVERYTHING SW-related in all parks at once?? :-/


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> ill be in HS in the beginning of December so.......hopefully some of this stuff in HS is ready for than.....


the new Jedi Training should open the first week of December, Launch Bay I'm not sure


----------



## drlaurafsu

yulilin3 said:


> there's an announcement. I'm just going to leave it here and tomorrow I'll update the first posts accordingly http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...november-16-to-disneyland-park-in-california/
> so if we have the same offerings as DL we get meet and greet with Vader and Chewie and the new JTA show will be named Jedi Training:Trials of the Temple with Rebels and possible the Inquisitor as the villain



Super excited to check this out when we visit Disneyland in Jan for the SW races. Next trip to WDW for DS will be in May though. He might miss SoF there so glad he will get to hit the DL version.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

drlaurafsu said:


> Super excited to check this out when we visit Disneyland in Jan for the SW races. Next trip to WDW for DS will be in May though. He might miss SoF there so glad he will get to hit the DL version.


Same here!!


----------



## pangyal

So, apologies if I missed the details somewhere, but can anybody shed some light on the Vader/Chewie Meet and Greet- are they really planning only to let certain credit card holders' kids meet these characters? Do I have this right?


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> So, apologies if I missed the details somewhere, but can anybody shed some light on the Vader/Chewie Meet and Greet- are they really planning only to let certain credit card holders' kids meet these characters? Do I have this right?


We don't have details for DHS yet but I think that it'll be regular meet and with both while they will have a special time/area for Vader with the Disney chase costumers


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> We don't have details for DHS yet but I think that it'll be regular meet and with both while they will have a special time/area for Vader with the Disney chase costumers



Agreed.


----------



## pangyal

Phew! That sounds much more reasonable. Thank you both !


----------



## AThrillingChase

I will be at the world for the wine and dine half marathon Nov 6-12. Sounds like HS SOF will open later since they have no announcement yet. Why you no hurry this up Mickey!!


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> Not really.  For all intents and purposes it's a remote control ball.  A very clever remote control ball with a cool magnetic head but it's still... a ball.
> 
> You can say that about a lot of toys though.  (But maybe not so expensive ones.   )



It's a little more than just a ball. A self-stabilizing RC ball is actually a pretty complicated thing, especially in such a small package. Then you add the head, which doesn't just stay in one exact place. Gyros that small are pretty amazing.


----------



## soniam

Just saw this on the rumors thread. Looks like DL could be getting seriously affected.

http://www.mouseplanet.com/11175/St...land_Railroad_Fantasmic_and_Rivers_of_America


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> Just saw this on the rumors thread. Looks like DL could be getting seriously affected.
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/11175/St...land_Railroad_Fantasmic_and_Rivers_of_America



Looks like construction at least there is really on the speedy track! This gives me hope...


----------



## yulilin3

good morning everyone so here's the dissection of the DL announcement and what I think will happen here:
*Launch Bay*:  This new area will offer opportunities to visit with favorite _Star Wars_ characters, special exhibits, peeks at the upcoming _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ and much more.
*Choose Your Destiny with Special Character Experiences*

*Dark Side* – Encounter one of the most iconic villains from _Star Wars_, Darth Vader.
*Light Side* – Fly casual at this makeshift Rebel base, and meet the most famous co-pilot in the galaxy,Chewbacca *Explore the Dark and the Light in Themed Galleries*
*Dark Side Gallery* – Get a look at authentic pieces of stormtrooper armor as well as famous Sith lightsabers once wielded by masters of the dark side.

*Light Side Gallery* – Explore a gallery filled with Rebel flight helmets and lightsabers once wielded by Jedi Knights.
*Preview Gallery* – See props from the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_.
*Starship Gallery* – Discover models of famous starships and their pilots from throughout the _Star Wars _saga.



*Join the Battle in the Star Wars Game Center* – Play the latest games from the _Star Wars_ galaxy, including Disney Infinity 3.0 – featuring park-exclusive Toy Box levels.








*My thoughts*: I think it will be the exact experiences on both coasts, with maybe things put in differently. For the Disney Visa meet it'll be in a separate room all together, not sure if it'll be in the same building or the same meet area but at another time. So let's say that the card meet and greet will be from 9 am to 11 am and then it's open to everyone. I don't think they will have 2 Vaders in such close proximity. Or they could do an Anna and Elsa thing and have 2 rooms which the guests don't see so you think it's only one room.

I hope it opens the same time as Jedi Training (calling it JT for short and not JTTotT) which by the rumors from the inside would be the first week in December. Like I said I think this will be a part of the Christmas Day Parade filming cause that's just one big Disney advertisement show.

*Jedi Training:Trials of the Temple*
Coming in December, experience a twist on the Jedi Training experience when you will encounter new characters and a new villain from the popular Disney XD series, _Star Wars Rebels_.
*My thoughts*: it looks like both coasts will open the show at the same time, and with good reason. Most people will not like the change from Vader to the Inquisitor. I have to go back and re watch Rebels, there was an episode where Ezra went into the Temple to train. Big question here is will it be moved inside, to give it that Temple feel? ABC Sound Studio was used until this month to show the Frozen short, they would have 3 months to theme it...I'm not sure.

*Star Tours*
This popular attraction will feature a new scene inspired by the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_.
My Thoughts: Just one scene?  Probably one from the trailer too

*Season of the Force *so this is what's included in DL

*Star Wars Launch Bay* – This new area will offer opportunities to visit with favorite _Star Wars_ characters, special exhibits, peeks at the upcoming _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ and much more.


*Star Tours – The Adventures Continue* – This popular attraction will feature a new scene inspired by the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_.


*Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple* – Coming in December, a twist on the Jedi Training experience will introduce new characters and a new villain from the popular Disney XD series, _Star Wars Rebels_.


*Hyperspace Mountain* – For a limited time, guests will join an X-wing starfighter battle in this reimagining of the classic Space Mountain attraction.


*Other limited-time experiences include:*
An opportunity to revisit favorite scenes from classic _Star Wars_ films at Tomorrowland Theater.
Special themed food and beverage, merchandise and entertainment.


*My thoughts *SotF is opening in November in DL...why here it's next year?
Osborne Lights: our SotF is said to include fireworks they are not going to do 2 special night events on top of F!

So I was going to put all this info on the first page but I'm going to wait for the DHS announcement..after all they did say "coming soon"


----------



## yulilin3

from WDWMagic http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...r-as-jedi-training---trials-of-the-temple.htm


----------



## HCinKC

Well, some interesting news...I was thinking DL for Feb. Now that I see SotF will open Nov and Fantasmic etc will close Jan, I may have to try and bump this trip up. Nov won't work since my MIL is coming for ten days over Thanksgiving...or maybe that is the perfect time! I may be looking at a pretty narrow Dec window instead. Maybe ODS would be willing to skip a birthday party with friends in favor of a trip to DL!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Well, some interesting news...I was thinking DL for Feb. Now that I see SotF will open Nov and Fantasmic etc will close Jan, I may have to try and bump this trip up. Nov won't work since my MIL is coming for ten days over Thanksgiving...or maybe that is the perfect time! I may be looking at a pretty narrow Dec window instead. Maybe ODS would be willing to skip a birthday party with friends in favor of a trip to DL!


I see no better excuse


----------



## LoKiHB

So Yuli, in your expert opinion, what does this mean for SWW?


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> So Yuli, in your expert opinion, what does this mean for SWW?


My expert opinion means diddly squat at this point  But I'll tell you guys everything I know and what my gut tells me
I have heard from upper management and cast members that work with the event that it will happen and that it won't happen (Schrodinger's cat anyone)
My gut still tells me that SWW or something similar to it might still happen in May/June. Like I've said before, maybe a watered down version or still the full thing, I don't know.
I wish I had better info but the whole SotF fireworks thing throws me off, if they start it in Feb. let's say it runs for 3 months, and it ends with the SW race, then it's just a couple of weeks until the regular dates for SWW...that's what makes no sense to me, unless the just make it a six month thing and we get parade and fireworks pre show as well


----------



## yulilin3

I will say this, there SHOULD be an announcement about SWW either way when they announce Launch Bay and Season of the Force for us


----------



## jessicag13

yulilin3 said:


> I will say this, there SHOULD be an announcement about SWW either way when they announce Launch Bay and Season of the Force for us


i'm HOPING that's why they're delaying the SotF details announcement for WDW- because at DL, that'll be the only SW event, really, so they want to get it out asap. While at WDW, they have to coordinate with the SWW calendar.
so i'll be crossing my fingers until there's ANY official announcement.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Wdwnt.com just posted the new show should debut in Hollywood Studios by Thanksgiving.


----------



## CodeGoddess

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Wdwnt.com just posted the new show should debut in Hollywood Studios by Thanksgiving.



Which article did you see this in?


----------



## mmafan

CodeGoddess said:


> Which article did you see this in?


front page where is says that JT will close on oct 4 for updates......


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Yesterday, I sent an email to Disney complaining about the JTA closure with essentially no notice and got a call from Guest Relations today.  I was pleasantly surprised.  We chatted for about 15 minutes (not just about JTA).  She did confirm the October 4th closing and said that the anticipated reopening date was "in December" so I'm not sure where wdwnt.com is getting their information.  BUT...she also said that nothing yet is firm about the "new format" (wouldn't confirm that it was going to be Rebels-themed) but she also said that Disney knows how important Star Wars is and basically that they don't want to screw it up for the fans.  She did say that there would be a Vader M&G in Florida, and I told her that meeting Vader is just not the same as fighting him, and I asked her to pass on to the Powers that Be that no matter how popular Rebels is, the Inquisitor is not Vader and they should continue to keep Vader in JTA even if he will be available to meet fans.  She did promise to pass that message on, because according to her, Management is very interested in guest opinions about Star Wars and it appears that they're actually tabulating guest comments about Star Wars and passing them on.  I generally would be skeptical about that, but since they did respond to my email so quickly, I think that statement is more credible right now.

Anyway, I think if you are someone who has a child of JTA age, and if you would be disappointed for Vader to leave, you really should write Disney.  This seems to be the time when they can still change their minds, even though I think that window is closing rapidly.


----------



## HCinKC

jtowntoflorida said:


> Yesterday, I sent an email to Disney complaining about the JTA closure with essentially no notice and got a call from Guest Relations today.  I was pleasantly surprised.  We chatted for about 15 minutes (not just about JTA).  She did confirm the October 4th closing and said that the anticipated reopening date was "in December" so I'm not sure where wdwnt.com is getting their information.  BUT...she also said that nothing yet is firm about the "new format" (wouldn't confirm that it was going to be Rebels-themed) but she also said that Disney knows how important Star Wars is and basically that they don't want to screw it up for the fans.  She did say that there would be a Vader M&G in Florida, and I told her that meeting Vader is just not the same as fighting him, and I asked her to pass on to the Powers that Be that no matter how popular Rebels is, the Inquisitor is not Vader and they should continue to keep Vader in JTA even if he will be available to meet fans.  She did promise to pass that message on, because according to her, *Management is very interested in guest opinions about Star Wars and it appears that they're actually tabulating guest comments about Star Wars and passing them on*.  I generally would be skeptical about that, but since they did respond to my email so quickly, I think that statement is more credible right now.
> 
> Anyway, I think if you are someone who has a child of JTA age, and if you would be disappointed for Vader to leave, you really should write Disney.  This seems to be the time when they can still change their minds, even though I think that window is closing rapidly.


If this is the case, then the more emails they get regarding SWW and character meals would presumably go into the pot of opinions as well. Another reason to send those emails. It certainly can't hurt, and it might help...? At least we will know we tried!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> If this is the case, then the more emails they get regarding SWW and character meals would presumably go into the pot of opinions as well. Another reason to send those emails. It certainly can't hurt, and it might help...? At least we will know we tried!


exactly. Coming on the DIS or complaining about it on other sites won't help at all, just send your email and when they call explain your issue in a calm, adult, respectful way.


----------



## yulilin3

I was just reading the comments on the story on the DPB and someone asked
Will the new Star Tours scene appear randomly, with equal chances with other scenes, always appear, or appear randomly with greater chances than other scenes?
And here's the answer: For a limited time, everyone who rides Star Tours will experience the new adventure


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I asked on DPB what an end date was for SoF... trying to read any possible tea leaves re SWW, and this is all I got (below). Uh... Yeah... I know it hasn't been ANNOUNCED... thus the question... 


*Erin Glover on September 25th, 2015 at 1:13 pm*

Hi Carolyn – And end date has not yet been announced.


----------



## yulilin3

I was wondering if that was you


----------



## cvjpirate

I know you have posted the email before, but with all the talk of emailing Disney maybe now would be a good time to re post it? (yea i didn't write it down shame on me)


----------



## yulilin3

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I was just reading the comments on the story on the DPB and someone asked
> Will the new Star Tours scene appear randomly, with equal chances with other scenes, always appear, or appear randomly with greater chances than other scenes?
> And here's the answer: For a limited time, everyone who rides Star Tours will experience the new adventure


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I asked on DPB what an end date was for SoF... trying to read any possible tea leaves re SWW, and this is all I got (below). Uh... Yeah... I know it hasn't been ANNOUNCED... thus the question...
> 
> 
> *Erin Glover on September 25th, 2015 at 1:13 pm*
> 
> Hi Carolyn – And end date has not yet been announced.


Haha, I asked, too, and obviously got the same answer. With several folks asking, maybe it will light a fire under Mickey's tail...


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



Thank You Yulilin!!


----------



## Skywise

soniam said:


> It's a little more than just a ball. A self-stabilizing RC ball is actually a pretty complicated thing, especially in such a small package. Then you add the head, which doesn't just stay in one exact place. Gyros that small are pretty amazing.



Oh I'm no disparaging the tech behind it at all... It's a marvel of technology and, as a geek (and engineer) I'm very impressed with it.  But as a potential christmas gift for a child who might not fully understand why it's so impressive?  An Anki Drive might be a better choice than a BB8 at that price point...


----------



## frisbeego

Unfortunate timing.  November 15th is my last day at DL.  November 16th is the first day for Hyperspace Mountain and the new adventure at Star Tours.  I guess I'll need to plan another trip.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I probably missed this somewhere...is Hyperspace Mt only at DL or is it at WDW as well?

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I probably missed this somewhere...is Hyperspace Mt only at DL or is it at WDW as well?
> 
> Thanks


only DL


----------



## likesdisney

I'm assuming from what I've seen that Season of the Force begins in Disneyland California on November 15th?  And that they haven't announced anything about when it begins in Florida?   So there could be a distinct possibility that when I am in Florida in Mid December of this year, that it could possibly be happening then?  Or is it definitely during early 2016 in Florida?


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> Oh I'm no disparaging the tech behind it at all... It's a marvel of technology and, as a geek (and engineer) I'm very impressed with it.  But as a potential christmas gift for a child who might not fully understand why it's so impressive?  An Anki Drive might be a better choice than a BB8 at that price point...



DS would be happy with a Roomba too. BB8 is kind of like a smarter, less controllable, less cool, uglier BB8 However, I think kids who like robots and such could really like BB8. I don't know how DS will react yet, because it's an xmas present. However, he loves the droid and is always looking for an excuse to use our phones, so that will probably help


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I asked on DPB what an end date was for SoF... trying to read any possible tea leaves re SWW, and this is all I got (below). Uh... Yeah... I know it hasn't been ANNOUNCED... thus the question...
> 
> 
> *Erin Glover on September 25th, 2015 at 1:13 pm*
> 
> Hi Carolyn – And end date has not yet been announced.



No ending date announced seems promising to me. I hope it runs through the regular SWW time. I think I could handle if SOTF, Launch Bay, Vader Visa M&G, and new ST scene replaced SWW this year. I would have really liked to see the celebrity parade and the shows though. However, I could live with a little less, but not much. If they do essentially replace SWW with SOTF, then they had better add some really good M&Gs and some awesome eating options with SW theming and/or characters.



likesdisney said:


> I'm assuming from what I've seen that Season of the Force begins in Disneyland California on November 15th?  And that they haven't announced anything about when it begins in Florida?   So there could be a distinct possibility that when I am in Florida in Mid December of this year, that it could possibly be happening then?  Or is it definitely during early 2016 in Florida?



I thought it was announced that Launch Bay and the new ST scene would be available in December, so you would probably get those. No dates yet for SOTF, starting or ending.


----------



## luvallprincesses

This is such good news since our next trip is Nov 25-Dec 4.  Any thoughts on FP+ availability for the meets?  Coincidentally today is my 60 day mark.


----------



## LATJLP

LoKiHB said:


> See, that's what I don't get.  Pretty much every review of the Sci-Fi breakfast was positive, from the food to the character interactions.  Why would they have these two great events for one year and then get rid of them.  Only thing I can think of is that it wasn't cost effective, which I don't get because even with the DDP they were charging 2 credits per meal.



I'm not sure how it could NOT have been cost effective....$50 per adult for breakfast?  Yes, it was good and we are (were?) planning to do it again, but no way was that a money loser for Disney.  I seem to recall reading that the characters were not Disney cast members, but volunteers, like 501st.


----------



## Roxyfire

So what are the chances that the Season of the Force will replace Frozen Summer Fun next summer? I know the Frozen pinata still has a good bit of candy left inside of it, but is it even remotely possible?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Roxyfire said:


> So what are the chances that the Season of the Force will replace Frozen Summer Fun next summer? I know the Frozen pinata still has a good bit of candy left inside of it, but is it even remotely possible?



I've been wondering the SAME thing! By next summer they'll have the new Frozen ride at Epcot and the new Anna and Elsa Meet and Greet also in Epcot. Maybe it'll be time to move on to the next big thing for a summer DHS event.


----------



## LATJLP

antman said:


> I have checked the Southwest site a few times and still see "on October 27, 2015 we will open our schedule for sale through June 3, 2016".  Where are you seeing that Southwest will open the flights next week?  I hope they do cause I'm dying to book my flight for my May trip (and hoping SWW occurs)



It used to say September 29......so we thankfully have another month now for Disney to announce SOMETHING.


----------



## msmama

I'm officially giving up on SWW for 2016. I decided that even if it's happening, I am not taking my son out of school for it. *sigh* 

But, I did just book a couple of days in November to see the Osborne lights and go to the Christmas party, plus a trip to the legoland hotel (which was supposed to be a few weeks ago but I had to cancel because I had pneumonia). 

And we decided to go during our random spring break (but after spring break season) in April so I will keep my fingers crossed for SW stuff happening then. Though it is really difficult to plan for the week before May 4th!!


----------



## Roxyfire

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've been wondering the SAME thing! By next summer they'll have the new Frozen ride at Epcot and the new Anna and Elsa Meet and Greet also in Epcot. Maybe it'll be time to move on to the next big thing for a summer DHS event.



Ok glad to see I'm not delusional in my thinking here. I'm no marketing genius or anything but from what I read, the offerings are gonna be pretty slim in both Epcot and MGM so why wouldn't they try to attract more people to each park with two very popular and well known IPs. Hell they could probably work a deal with Sphero to do some kind of display somewhere in epcot too, with theme of bb8 and robotics. I'm sure that would be an interesting draw as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Yay I'll be at Disneyland in mid December for my ABD DISunplugged trip!!!  So not only will we be in Hollywood for the movie release, but we'll also get to ride Hyperspace Mountain and do all the other Star Warsy things in old Innoventions!!  I'm so excited.

My boyfriend has also been stalking all the talk show ticket releases and we're going to try to get tickets to all the shows in that time period we'll be there and we're just hoping we'll strike gold with some of them and get the new SW cast.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> This is such good news since our next trip is Nov 25-Dec 4.  Any thoughts on FP+ availability for the meets?  Coincidentally today is my 60 day mark.


I doubt there will be fp for the characters


Roxyfire said:


> So what are the chances that the Season of the Force will replace Frozen Summer Fun next summer? I know the Frozen pinata still has a good bit of candy left inside of it, but is it even remotely possible?


HAving Season of the Force and then if they also have SWW I'm sure we'll see Frozen Summer Fun again. It still brings a lot of money and there are plenty of parents that still think SW is for boys while Frozen is for girls (I can not stand this way of thinking BTW)



msmama said:


> I'm officially giving up on SWW for 2016. I decided that even if it's happening, I am not taking my son out of school for it. *sigh*
> 
> But, I did just book a couple of days in November to see the Osborne lights and go to the Christmas party, plus a trip to the legoland hotel (which was supposed to be a few weeks ago but I had to cancel because I had pneumonia).
> 
> And we decided to go during our random spring break (but after spring break season) in April so I will keep my fingers crossed for SW stuff happening then. Though it is really difficult to plan for the week before May 4th!!


It's a tough decision but with the uncertainty of it all I don't blame you, plus I am sure you will see SW stuff in April



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yay I'll be at Disneyland in mid December for my ABD DISunplugged trip!!!  So not only will we be in Hollywood for the movie release, but we'll also get to ride Hyperspace Mountain and do all the other Star Warsy things in old Innoventions!!  I'm so excited.
> 
> My boyfriend has also been stalking all the talk show ticket releases and we're going to try to get tickets to all the shows in that time period we'll be there and we're just hoping we'll strike gold with some of them and get the new SW cast.


that is so cool, please report back on your thoughts on cyber space mountain


----------



## yulilin3

just checked and they finally updated the hours of the week starting Oct 4th. It looks like, in fact, JTA will have it's final shows that day. So starting Monday Oct. 5th no more JTA


----------



## HCinKC

Well...I am bummed because I don't think I can swing a DL trip like I hoped. I somehow managed to forget the ER bill I had coming. Got it yesterday. Between that and planning a ten year anniversary trip, I'm not sure DH would be too thrilled with me pulling ODS out of school for a random DL trip. On the other hand, he is about to embark on week four of five consecutive weeks of travel, so I've been running on empty carting the older one around with a (now grumpy) baby in tow. He told me I could stay in a hotel and get some good sleep...why shouldn't that hotel be at DL? Haha! I really wish they would announce how long SotF will run. I'd like to know if my original idea for a Feb trip would work.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Well...I am bummed because I don't think I can swing a DL trip like I hoped. I somehow managed to forget the ER bill I had coming. Got it yesterday. Between that and planning a ten year anniversary trip, I'm not sure DH would be too thrilled with me pulling ODS out of school for a random DL trip. On the other hand, he is about to embark on week four of five consecutive weeks of travel, so I've been running on empty carting the older one around with a (now grumpy) baby in tow. He told me I could stay in a hotel and get some good sleep...why shouldn't that hotel be at DL? Haha! I really wish they would announce how long SotF will run. I'd like to know if my original idea for a Feb trip would work.


wouldn't they leave Launch Bay, the new ST sequence forever (or until SWLand is built?) Cyber Space Mountain I can see staying for a while too.


----------



## yulilin3

OT: Don't know if anyone is coming to Food and Wine but we went yesterday (suuuuuper packed) and took some pics of the Chase Lounge. Here's our album. We only tried the chocolate truffle thing  in Next Eats, it was just too crowded, we usually go early, around 10:30am to start our food journey and it's much more manageable.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...284.1073741936.1406401066&type=1&l=11cf6ff119


----------



## Wood Nymph

yulilin3 said:


> OT: Don't know if anyone is coming to Food and Wine but we went yesterday (suuuuuper packed) and took some pics of the Chase Lounge. Here's our album. We only tried the chocolate truffle thing  in Next Eats, it was just too crowded, we usually go early, around 10:30am to start our food journey and it's much more manageable.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...284.1073741936.1406401066&type=1&l=11cf6ff119


Also OT - did you get a fastpass for the concert? I am wondering how that works.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> OT: Don't know if anyone is coming to Food and Wine but we went yesterday (suuuuuper packed) and took some pics of the Chase Lounge. Here's our album. We only tried the chocolate truffle thing  in Next Eats, it was just too crowded, we usually go early, around 10:30am to start our food journey and it's much more manageable.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...284.1073741936.1406401066&type=1&l=11cf6ff119



Thanks for posting the pics. I have been looking into it more lately. My birthday runs during F&W, so I am thinking that I would like to spend my 45th birthday there year after next. Hopefully, my mom would be able to stay with DS, since it's during school and we could have an adult only trip. We really enjoyed the food booths at F&G, so I can just imagine how great F&W is. Looks like fun.


----------



## yulilin3

Wood Nymph said:


> Also OT - did you get a fastpass for the concert? I am wondering how that works.


As you are looking at the theater, the standby line is to the far right (as always) the fps line is in the middle and the packages and Chase Lounge tickets to the left.
We were let in about 20 minutes before the show, they had the entire front  right side for fp, so under the roof, the packages and chase were on the left and then the entire back was open for standby.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> wouldn't they leave Launch Bay, the new ST sequence forever (or until SWLand is built?) Cyber Space Mountain I can see staying for a while too.


Yeah, you're probably right. I'd imagine it (Hyper Space Mtn) at least runs through spring break. I thought bumping the trip up would be nice, so that ODS could see Fantasmic and ride the RR. I am going to sit on it and see if I get a good airfare alert over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jfsag123

Don't know how reputable this site is, but under the Rumors Timeline on this page, it lists Season of the Force dates as January 8-March 20 2016. http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2014/08/10/major-overhaul-coming-to-hollywood-studios


----------



## yulilin3

Jfsag123 said:


> Don't know how reputable this site is, but under the Rumors Timeline on this page, it lists Season of the Force dates as January 8-March 20 2016. http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2014/08/10/major-overhaul-coming-to-hollywood-studios


Great Catch!!! It's on the AP page under calendar
http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


----------



## Sammyjo199

Jfsag123 said:


> Don't know how reputable this site is, but under the Rumors Timeline on this page, it lists Season of the Force dates as January 8-March 20 2016. http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2014/08/10/major-overhaul-coming-to-hollywood-studios


Those dates look pretty legit as I found it here. http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


----------



## yulilin3

I like this timeline, it gives a chance for SWW to happen on the regular dates. I'm updating the first post


----------



## Jfsag123

I'm glad y'all were able to confirm! Hooray for some solid information!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I like this timeline, it gives a chance for SWW to happen on the regular dates. I'm updating the first post



I am a little surprised that they would end it before Easter, which is a big time for Spring Break up north. Luckily, it would occur during our Spring Break, if I have to revert to that backup plan. I am still holding out hope for SWW during May and early June though.


----------



## drlaurafsu

Guess I will get to see both...between my SW DL trip and Princess DW trip. DS isn't coming to princess though so glad he gets to see the DL version.


----------



## likesdisney

How will it work for any special dining events during Season of the Force?  Since I haven't read anything about them I'm assuming it obviously isn't too late to get in to any.   What I'm sort of confused about is,  that normally restaurants book up like 6 months in advance, and now its pretty much less than that.  So since it's less than that what are my chances to get into any special dining events for Season of the Force?  Or would no reservations be given out for restaurants that will be doing that?  Hope I've made sense.


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> How will it work for any special dining events during Season of the Force?  Since I haven't read anything about them I'm assuming it obviously isn't too late to get in to any.   What I'm sort of confused about is,  that normally restaurants book up like 6 months in advance, and now its pretty much less than that.  So since it's less than that what are my chances to get into any special dining events for Season of the Force?  Or would no reservations be given out for restaurants that will be doing that?  Hope I've made sense.


You made sense, no worries.
This is a brand new special event and even with SWW the dining reservations never opened at the 6 months mark.
As of now there has been 0 talk about special dining tied to Season of the Force the only thing they have mentioned is themed food.
I would recommend keeping an eye out on this thread and the Disney Parks Blog.
Once special dining is announced it typically sells out very fast 
For SWW in the past 2 years there was a character breakfast and dinner but there are strong RUMORS that that might not happen again.
Please feel free to ask any questions about these events


----------



## Cluelyss

likesdisney said:


> How will it work for any special dining events during Season of the Force?  Since I haven't read anything about them I'm assuming it obviously isn't too late to get in to any.   What I'm sort of confused about is,  that normally restaurants book up like 6 months in advance, and now its pretty much less than that.  So since it's less than that what are my chances to get into any special dining events for Season of the Force?  Or would no reservations be given out for restaurants that will be doing that?  Hope I've made sense.


I haven't encountered any "holds" on any restaurants for those dates yet, so unlikely they will be having any special event dining tied to this. Unless it's something like Rebel Hangar, where they convert a QS location.


----------



## likesdisney

So I could pretty much pick any weekend between January 8th and March 20 if I wanted to be there?   I know it's probably early and these details maybe aren't out yet.  It looks to me like it is running through those two dates and not intermittently  but just wanting to be sure. (I would be there for 4 days over the weekend)  Just a bit excited lol.


----------



## hiroMYhero

likesdisney said:


> So I could pretty much pick any weekend between January 8th and March 20 if I wanted to be there?   I know it's probably early and these details maybe aren't out yet.  It looks to me like it is running through those two dates and not intermittently  but just wanting to be sure. (I would be there for 4 days over the weekend)  Just a bit excited lol.


It's daily but with fireworks only on the weekend nights.


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> So I could pretty much pick any weekend between January 8th and March 20 if I wanted to be there?   I know it's probably early and these details maybe aren't out yet.  It looks to me like it is running through those two dates and not intermittently  but just wanting to be sure. (I would be there for 4 days over the weekend)  Just a bit excited lol.


right, anytime during those dates will be Season of the Force, which will include:
Launch Bay
New Star Tours sequence
SW fireworks (only on weekends)
specialty food and merchandise
I'm expecting the DPB to announce more details about this event this coming week since they already announced DL starting dates


----------



## tabrizia

I'm still holding out hope for a character meal, I am thrilled we will actually be there for the event, all 5 of us in my family love Star Wars so everyone will be super excited.


----------



## yulilin3

tabrizia said:


> I'm still holding out hope for a character meal, I am thrilled we will actually be there for the event, all 5 of us in my family love Star Wars so everyone will be super excited.


if there's any Season of the Force meals it will probably be Rebel Hangar again, Sci Fi and Hollywood and Vine are already booking their slots with regular menus. Sci Fi is offering breakfast until January 26th but that's just a test... it could change though


----------



## Sammyjo199

yulilin3 said:


> if there's any Season of the Force meals it will probably be Rebel Hangar again, Sci Fi and Hollywood and Vine are already booking their slots with regular menus. Sci Fi is offering breakfast until January 26th but that's just a test... it could change though


I am wondering if they are testing Sci-Fi breakfast and starting the 27th will turn it into a character breakfast for Star Wars. Completely in my head so do not want to start a rumor, just an observation.


----------



## yulilin3

Sammyjo199 said:


> I am wondering if they are testing Sci-Fi breakfast and starting the 27th will turn it into a character breakfast for Star Wars. Completely in my head so do not want to start a rumor, just an observation.


not sure, by what I've heard the cast of Sci Fi were told that no SW breakfast would be offered at all, but Disney can change their minds. I hope they bring it back, it has been a highlight for the past 2 years and by how fast it books and the positive reviews you would THINK that they would do it again


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Jfsag123 said:


> Don't know how reputable this site is, but under the Rumors Timeline on this page, it lists Season of the Force dates as January 8-March 20 2016. http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2014/08/10/major-overhaul-coming-to-hollywood-studios


those dates would work out great for our mid- late January trip!!  Fingers crossed they are correct (so we can see SOF in January) and that SWW happens "as usual"


----------



## chicagodisfan

I'm a little confused about Seasons of the Force. Won't Launch Bay and the new sequence at Star Tours be year round? So, will the extras at Seasons of the Force be the fireworks and the themed food/merchandise?

I'm hoping these dates means that they might be keeping SWW at least one more year too! Do we know if they do have SWW are there any rumors that they might have any special character meals? We were hoping to do both meals on our upcoming May trip but now it sounds like they won't have either. I'm starting to plan out our dining and I'm wondering if we should just book alternative ADRs for our Studios days or if there is a chance they could have a meal after all.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Hooray, disney actually didn't screw up for my trip! Haha. So SOF will begin during marathon weekend. An interesting choice but since I am running the half on Jan 9th, I will take it!! And I will watch those amazing fireworks all 3 weekend nights. 

Except now, I have a race/SOF trip in Jan. A SW race in April. And, I will have to make SWW. 

Here Mickey. Here is all my money.


----------



## Skywise

Well frac...  I'm there from 12/31 - 1/3 for the Osborne Lights and it'll be nigh-impossible for me to pull together a trip for SotF if it only runs til March.  Although, aside from the fireworks, I can't see what they'll be doing that wouldn't already be in place at DHS while I'm there (maybe with a little luck they'll "test" the new fireworks show on the third.   )

They worst part is that it was economically feasible to pick up an AP this year starting with the Osborne trip because I was figuring I'd be doing SotF at least if not SWW... but with SotF not doable now I've got to play the guessing game with SWW...


----------



## yulilin3

chicagodisfan said:


> I'm a little confused about Seasons of the Force. Won't Launch Bay and the new sequence at Star Tours be year round? So, will the extras at Seasons of the Force be the fireworks and the themed food/merchandise?
> 
> I'm hoping these dates means that they might be keeping SWW at least one more year too! Do we know if they do have SWW are there any rumors that they might have any special character meals? We were hoping to do both meals on our upcoming May trip but now it sounds like they won't have either. I'm starting to plan out our dining and I'm wondering if we should just book alternative ADRs for our Studios days or if there is a chance they could have a meal after all.


We are all on the same confused boat mainly because Disney hs not released any real details on it.
Launch Bay should stay in place through the entire construction process (this is only my opinion)
No clue how long the new ST sequence will last but I can see i being permanent (again no details yet)
Season of the Force is basically just the fireworks at this point, that's the only thing Disney has announced that is exclusive to this event
SWW still shows on the events calendar as Summer 2016 (which is Disney talk for May/June) Many rumors flying both ways on if it will happen or not.
At the end of this years SWW, entertainment performers were told that no more Disney characters in SW attire would be out, they didn't confirm NO character dinner but it's looking unlikely
Sci Fi CM were told a couple of months ago no SWW breakfast 
The only thing I could see happening again is Rebel Hangar (for details on Rebel Hangar look at the first page of this post)
I would plan with whatever is out now and then be ready to change plans if they announce anything


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Well frac...  I'm there from 12/31 - 1/3 for the Osborne Lights and it'll be nigh-impossible for me to pull together a trip for SotF if it only runs til March.  Although, aside from the fireworks, I can't see what they'll be doing that wouldn't already be in place at DHS while I'm there (maybe with a little luck they'll "test" the new fireworks show on the third.   )
> 
> They worst part is that it was economically feasible to pick up an AP this year starting with the Osborne trip because I was figuring I'd be doing SotF at least if not SWW... but with SotF not doable now I've got to play the guessing game with SWW...


that's the thing no additional info on SotF have been announced other than the fireworks. I'm hoping for an announcement this week


----------



## AThrillingChase

FWIW, Hollywood and Dine? Vine? (I never eat there lol) has no dinner times available Jan.8 through March (I just did a random sampling). I just noticed while I went in to make an ADR at HS to coincide with the fireworks. 

Ps, autocorrect changed "with" up there to "sith". Excelllent work.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> We are all on the same confused boat mainly because Disney hs not released any real details on it.
> Launch Bay should stay in place through the entire construction process (this is only my opinion)
> No clue how long the new ST sequence will last but I can see i being permanent (again no details yet)
> Season of the Force is basically just the fireworks at this point, that's the only thing Disney has announced that is exclusive to this event
> SWW still shows on the events calendar as Summer 2016 (which is Disney talk for May/June) Many rumors flying both ways on if it will happen or not.
> At the end of this years SWW, entertainment performers were told that no more Disney characters in SW attire would be out, they didn't confirm NO character dinner but it's looking unlikely
> Sci Fi CM were told a couple of months ago no SWW breakfast
> The only thing I could see happening again is Rebel Hangar (for details on Rebel Hangar look at the first page of this post)
> I would plan with whatever is out now and then be ready to change plans if they announce anything



Thank you for spelling this all out. I've been so torn, trying to decide if we want to scrape our money together for a trip down sometime between Jan and May, but with everything you just listed I think it sounds like there won't be enough to do. Most of the things I'm interested in should still be there when we go back next September (minus the fireworks, which would be really cool to see in person). I'll keep watching to see what other details they release as we move forward but I'm unimpressed so far.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> FWIW, Hollywood and Dine? Vine? (I never eat there lol) has no dinner times available Jan.8 through March (I just did a random sampling). I just noticed while I went in to make an ADR at HS to coincide with the fireworks.
> 
> Ps, autocorrect changed "with" up there to "sith". Excelllent work.


Super Sleuths!!! I swear, Star Wars Weekends and Disney in general get the investigative angle out of everyone 
You are right. No dinner is showing for H&V starting January 4th.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Thank you for spelling this all out. I've been so torn, trying to decide if we want to scrape our money together for a trip down sometime between Jan and May, but with everything you just listed I think it sounds like there won't be enough to do. Most of the things I'm interested in should still be there when we go back next September (minus the fireworks, which would be really cool to see in person). I'll keep watching to see what other details they release as we move forward but I'm unimpressed so far.


just keep your eyes and ears open to anything. As soon as I get any new info I update the first couple of posts, so you could just go on there and check, I explain the color code so it's easy to find what's new


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Super Sleuths!!! I swear, Star Wars Weekends and Disney in general get the investigative angle out of everyone
> You are right. No dinner is showing for H&V starting January 4th.



*crosses fingers

I actually prefer the movie characters vs disney as SW. So even if they change it a little, that works for me!


----------



## Wood Nymph

yulilin3 said:


> Season of the Force is basically just the fireworks at this point, that's the only thing Disney has announced that is exclusive to this event


This is exciting news about the fireworks. We will be at Disney January 9th -13th, and if these fireworks are as good as the Frozen fireworks, it will definitely be worth a trip over to HS to see them. We'll also be back in early June, so I'm hoping for SWW then, too. We have been fans since the original movies came out. In fact, we saw the original movies when they originally came out. 

I'll definitely keep watching for updates.


----------



## yulilin3

Wood Nymph said:


> This is exciting news about the fireworks. We will be at Disney January 9th -13th, and if these fireworks are as good as the Frozen fireworks, it will definitely be worth a trip over to HS to see them. We'll also be back in early June, so I'm hoping for SWW then, too. We have been fans since the original movies came out. In fact, we saw the original movies when they originally came out.
> 
> I'll definitely keep watching for updates.


If they are anything like Symphony in the Stars they are better than the Frozen fireworks


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> that's the thing no additional info on SotF have been announced other than the fireworks. I'm hoping for an announcement this week





yulilin3 said:


> Super Sleuths!!! I swear, Star Wars Weekends and Disney in general get the investigative angle out of everyone
> You are right. No dinner is showing for H&V starting January 4th.



It sounds like the roller coaster is about to start again


----------



## Cluelyss

Do we think this means Launch Bay will not open until SOTF begins? I was so hoping to check it out in December...


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Do we think this means Launch Bay will not open until SOTF begins? I was so hoping to check it out in December...


No, Launch Bay is opening in December if not before. I don't understand why they made this whole "Season of the Force" thing to only include fireworks while everything else would be already open for a month. Maybe there will be more offerings that they are keeping under wraps.


----------



## Sammyjo199

My question is the fireworks. How is that going work when they just scheduled fantisma for the same nights?


----------



## yulilin3

Sammyjo199 said:


> My question is the fireworks. How is that going work when they just scheduled fantisma for the same nights?


They show Fantasmic! about 30 before fireworks. And when there are two F! Shows the fireworks are in the middle


----------



## asbyrneva

Sammyjo199 said:


> My question is the fireworks. How is that going work when they just scheduled fantisma for the same nights?


Same way the did all summer with frozen fireworks in the middle of the Fantasmic shows.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> that's the thing no additional info on SotF have been announced other than the fireworks. I'm hoping for an announcement this week



So, do you think they would open up at 6am EST online, or do you think there would be a parks blog announcement first and then open up, usually by 10am EST?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> So, do you think they would open up at 6am EST online, or do you think there would be a parks blog announcement first and then open up, usually by 10am EST?


If it happens like with all other SWW dinning events that need reservations it opens first and then DPB announces.
I'm not sure at what time online


----------



## yulilin3

Ashley Eckstein will have Her Universe products featured at 8am on HSN and tonight HSN is doing a special Star Wars show benefiting UNICEF


----------



## TigerTown

LATJLP said:


> I'm not sure how it could NOT have been cost effective....$50 per adult for breakfast?  Yes, it was good and we are (were?) planning to do it again, but no way was that a money loser for Disney.  I seem to recall reading that the characters were not Disney cast members, but volunteers, like 501st.



They are Disney cast members. The 501st is only involved in the parade or occasionally to walk around the park during the May the 4th event.


----------



## TigerTown

yulilin3 said:


> Ashley Eckstein will have Her Universe products featured at 8am on HSN and tonight HSN is doing a special Star Wars show benefiting UNICEF



I think I read that the UNICEF show starts at 7PM EST and Ashley will be doing that as well.


----------



## pbb322

So, I just learned my lesson.  Was just emailing with my travel agent about our Jan. trip and about how we will only do 3 days and skip HS unless Seasons of the Force has started then since we spent so much time there in June.  As soon as I sent that email, I decided to see if anyone here had updates, and of course, as always, you do!  I love this board! Thanks all, now off to email TA again to add day 4.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

With Season of the Force coming to DL on November 16 this year, I'm hoping WDW starts it by our trip Nov 27 - Dec 2.


----------



## rteetz

FlightlessDuck said:


> With Season of the Force coming to DL on November 16 this year, I'm hoping WDW starts it by our trip Nov 27 - Dec 2.


Season of the force is scheduled to start at WDW 1/8/15


----------



## yulilin3

FlightlessDuck said:


> With Season of the Force coming to DL on November 16 this year, I'm hoping WDW starts it by our trip Nov 27 - Dec 2.


make sure to always check the first couple of posts for updated info...as PP said SotF starts January 8th and runs thru March 20th
Launch Bay, the new ST sequence and Jedi Training Trials of the Temple should be up and running in December


----------



## FlightlessDuck

rteetz said:


> Season of the force is scheduled to start at WDW 1/8/15





yulilin3 said:


> make sure to always check the first couple of posts for updated info...as PP said SotF starts January 8th and runs thru March 20th
> Launch Bay, the new ST sequence and Jedi Training rials of the Temple should be up and running in December



That's a weird disparity  between the two parks.  One park it starts three weeks before The Force Awakens comes out, the other park it starts three weeks _*after*_ The Force Awakens comes out.  I didn't realize the WDW dates were decided yet.


----------



## rteetz

FlightlessDuck said:


> That's a weird disparity  between the two parks.  One park it starts three weeks before The Force Awakens comes out, the other park it starts three weeks _*after*_ The Force Awakens comes out.  I didn't realize the WDW dates were decided yet.


Disneyland doesn't have the fireworks aspect and their launch bay started construction prior to DHS's version. They also have hyperspace mountain starting in November. Disney hasn't officially announced all of the offerings at DHS other than fireworks, launch bay, and likely special Star Wars desserts.


----------



## yulilin3

FlightlessDuck said:


> That's a weird disparity  between the two parks.  One park it starts three weeks before The Force Awakens comes out, the other park it starts three weeks _*after*_ The Force Awakens comes out.  I didn't realize the WDW dates were decided yet.


not announced yet but confirmed thru the official AP site calendarhttp://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html
DW has the Osborne lights attracting more people during the holiday season I don't think they wanted extra entertainment added to that time of year


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> not announced yet but confirmed thru the official AP site calendarhttp://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html
> DW has the Osborne lights attracting more people during the holiday season I don't think they wanted extra entertainment added to that time of year



Especially since this will be the last year for Osborne Lights.


----------



## Artax

Oh god, I just got approval for a January trip to wdw last night. We weren't going to go again so soon but we got $1000 flight vouchers because we got in a day late last may. We were going to go later in the year but we just recently found out my wife is pregnant with our third child and is due May 1. Not a good date to hit SWW. so we decided sooner would be better.

Now I find out about this season of the force business. I feel like this is going to be one of those things Disney drops the announcement ball on. Trickling out information that everyone has to dig for. Oh the joys of planning a disney vacation.


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Oh god, I just got approval for a January trip to wdw last night. We weren't going to go again so soon but we got $1000 flight vouchers because we got in a day late last may. We were going to go later in the year but we just recently found out my wife is pregnant with our third child and is due May 1. Not a good date to hit SWW. so we decided sooner would be better.
> 
> Now I find out about this season of the force business. I feel like this is going to be one of those things Disney drops the announcement ball on. Trickling out information that everyone has to dig for. Oh the joys of planning a disney vacation.


Congrats on baby #3. Disney sure keeps everyone on their toes


----------



## CJK

WDW News Today is reporting that Season of the Force is replacing Star Wars Weekends. Here's a quote from an article they posted on Facebook a few minutes ago:

"The event will replace Star Wars Weekends in 2016. There is still no word if Star Wars Weekends will ever return".

What do you think? Do they have some inside knowledge or is it speculation?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

CJK said:


> WDW News Today is reporting that Season of the Force is replacing Star Wars Weekends. Here's a quote from an article they posted on Facebook a few minutes ago:
> 
> "The event will replace Star Wars Weekends in 2016. There is still no word if Star Wars Weekends will ever return".
> 
> What do you think? Do they have some inside knowledge or is it speculation?



Personally, I think this thread is the source of information for many a Disney blogger.


----------



## Sammyjo199

CJK said:


> WDW News Today is reporting that Season of the Force is replacing Star Wars Weekends. Here's a quote from an article they posted on Facebook a few minutes ago:
> 
> "The event will replace Star Wars Weekends in 2016. There is still no word if Star Wars Weekends will ever return".
> 
> What do you think? Do they have some inside knowledge or is it speculation?



I had a feeling this might actually be happening. It will be interesting to see what other news outlets pick this story up. I wouldn't be surprised for Disney to throw this information out there on the same day the discounts for that time period are open to the general public to cause a bit of a distraction.


----------



## Iowamomof4

CJK said:


> WDW News Today is reporting that Season of the Force is replacing Star Wars Weekends. Here's a quote from an article they posted on Facebook a few minutes ago:
> 
> "The event will replace Star Wars Weekends in 2016. There is still no word if Star Wars Weekends will ever return".
> 
> What do you think? Do they have some inside knowledge or is it speculation?



If this is true, I'd expect a lot of rooms would suddenly open up for mid-May through mid-June.


----------



## likesdisney

Made a reservation for a few days over a weekend at end of February.  Plus a dinner reservation to include Fantasmic on the Saturday (Brown Derby), and Sci Fi for dinner on Sunday.   So hope I've made a good choice for which weekend I chose.


----------



## Skywise

WDW News Today link:
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/09/dates...ason-of-the-force-event-at-walt-disney-world/

March 20 seems very... early... to end the event.  Especially with May 4 festivities that I'd think they'd want to at least celebrate.  Either SWW is still going to happen or they're going to seriously start tearing up the park around April.

Edited to add:
frac-frac-frackity-frac-frac-frac...  I don't think I can recharge the travel budget in time...

And why the 8th?  It's not like the fireworks would interfere with the osborne lights and the NYE fireworks will be done on the first...    Why not start the fireworks with the rest of the movie kick off around the 20th?


----------



## LoKiHB

I don't buy it. why would a blog announce this news instead of Disney?

At this point people have already booked for SWW, the backlash would (will) be huge if they cancel SWW and replace it with a fireworks show and some merchandise.


----------



## yulilin3

Called this morning and after getting extremely frustrated with the first agent (she seriously not even wanted to check on the computer when I asked her about SWW, she just said, yeah it's happening) she transferred me to DHS guest relations (I don't expect them to know anymore than we do) but he said that nothing had been told to them about SWW and when I told him that SotF dates were in the AP site he said that was the first he's heard of dates for that...


----------



## LoKiHB

Do you take that as a good or bad sign?


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Do you take that as a good or bad sign?


I still take it as good, if they can't see anything then nothing has been announced to them. As I said they are rumors going both ways, the particular site that was posted has given a couple of other stories saying the same thing but many take it just as an effort for people to click on their site.
So until Disney announces we really don't know....plus there's that whole thing with the site still saying Summer 2016.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Wasn't WDWNT the only outlet reporting SWW was cancelled awhile back when rumors started? And everyone just quoted them? It just seems if that is true, SOMEONE would have also heard. 

Another thing I notice, is disney people sometimes overlook SW. It isn't what they think of disney, so it is an afterthough. So I take their news with a grain of salt after seeing such late posts about SW events (some not even correct!)


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> *Wasn't WDWNT the only outlet reporting SWW was cancelled *awhile back when rumors started? And everyone just quoted them? It just seems if that is true, SOMEONE would have also heard.
> 
> Another thing I notice, is disney people sometimes overlook SW. It isn't what they think of disney, so it is an afterthough. So I take their news with a grain of salt after seeing such late posts about SW events (some not even correct!)


yes, to be honest the only outside site that I trust is WDWMagic


----------



## LoKiHB

I agree. At this point I would think they would have removed it already. That being said, they just announced SotF, so they may just quietly remove it in the next few days. I think if the website lasts trough the week, we can all relax.

Or maybe, Disney could just ANNOUNCE SWW so we can all breathe a collective sigh of relief!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I KNOW that it's a pain not knowing and this particular site posting these type of rumors is not helping anyone:
1.- If it's true we won't really know until Disney officially announces it
2.- If it's false it's just plain mean of them to post that
Every year there are rumors of SWW not coming back, this year with the added construction and Season of the Force looming over it, it's worse. And I understand it's super difficult to  wait but there's really nothing else we can do...I would just say, keep emailing Disney, it's the only way you will get someone to call you and then bombard them with questions and facts like, the official site says Summer 2016 and then even if they don't have an answer they will know that people are counting on the site to be right


----------



## Tati_12

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/09/dates...ason-of-the-force-event-at-walt-disney-world/ 

Does anyone know if there is any truth to this post?? It's saying SWW are going away!!


----------



## LATJLP

Deleted.  sorry, didn't realize it was already posted.


----------



## yulilin3

@LATJLP that information was posted here and I updated the first page on Saturday.


----------



## cvjpirate

Just my thinking, looking at when Seasons of the Force ends is March 20th. We were thinking SWW would start May 13th and run for 5 weeks. The web site still says SWW is coming summer 2016. I see this as a good sign that they are still having SWW. Maybe I am just the glass is always full kind of person.


Fixed sorry was in hurry to go home for the day when I posted this.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Just my thinking, looking at when Seasons of the Force ends is May 20th. We were thinking SWW would start March 13th and run for 5 weeks. The web site still says SWW is coming summer 2016. I see this as a good sign that they are still having SWW. Maybe I am just the glass is always full kind of person.


I agree with you. 
PS...switch the months in your post


----------



## HCinKC

Well, as if Disney messing with my head isn't enough...the school district just swapped some days off, so my possible Feb trip is probably a no go. ODS would have missed one day of school. Now there aren't any non-holiday weeks with multiple days off. Argh! So...with that being the case, if I can swing a DL trip, I am going to try for Dec. Sigh.


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> Well, as if Disney messing with my head isn't enough...the school district just swapped some days off, so my possible Feb trip is probably a no go. ODS would have missed one day of school. Now there aren't any non-holiday weeks with multiple days off. Argh! So...with that being the case, if I can swing a DL trip, I am going to try for Dec. Sigh.



If it's any consolation, December is my favorite time of year at Disney. The decorations are great. There's Holidays around the World, all the decorations at the resorts and the gingerbread displays, the seasonal food, etc. Plus, you'll be there for Launch Bay! And you'll get to say farewell to the Osborne lights!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Artax said:


> Oh god, I just got approval for a January trip to wdw last night. We weren't going to go again so soon but we got $1000 flight vouchers because we got in a day late last may. We were going to go later in the year but we just recently found out my wife is pregnant with our third child and is due May 1. Not a good date to hit SWW. so we decided sooner would be better.
> 
> Now I find out about this season of the force business. I feel like this is going to be one of those things Disney drops the announcement ball on. Trickling out information that everyone has to dig for. Oh the joys of planning a disney vacation.


So you won't be at SWW for the Chewie run this year....<grin>.....

We will be there in January too!!


----------



## SFAMILY4

Can anyone tell me what Disney usually does for the 4th of May?  Any special events or dining?


----------



## yulilin3

SFAMILY4 said:


> Can anyone tell me what Disney usually does for the 4th of May?  Any special events or dining?


This year both character dinning options started on the 4th. They also had some stormtroopers walking around and other characters meeting. Also a special pins and shirts, 2 new magic bands (open edition Luke and stormtrooper).


----------



## stardam

So last week I was planning & put a trip in my cart for pricing purposes and today I got the flyer from Mickey in the mail about planning my upcoming trip & it has listed under special events while I'm there "Star Wars Weekends" so I'm going to hold out hope that my man Mickey is telling me it's okay to plan one more SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

stardam said:


> So last week I was planning & put a trip in my cart for pricing purposes and today I got the flyer from Mickey in the mail about planning my upcoming trip & it has listed under special events while I'm there "Star Wars Weekends" so I'm going to hold out hope that my man Mickey is telling me it's okay to plan one more SWW.


A lot of people are receiving that for their trips next year so that's great news


----------



## LoKiHB

stardam said:


> So last week I was planning & put a trip in my cart for pricing purposes and today I got the flyer from Mickey in the mail about planning my upcoming trip & it has listed under special events while I'm there "Star Wars Weekends" so I'm going to hold out hope that my man Mickey is telling me it's okay to plan one more SWW.




That's very encouraging.  The only source saying that SWW is not happening is the one blog.  It's also interesting that the part about SotF replacing SWW is hidden beneath the photo, isolated from the rest of the article, as opposed to being included with the rest of the paragraph.  Perhaps the OP's speculation that it was there to get hits is accurate.  Let's hope so.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> That's very encouraging.  The only source saying that SWW is not happening is the one blog.  It's also interesting that the part about SotF replacing SWW is hidden beneath the photo, isolated from the rest of the article, as opposed to being included with the rest of the paragraph.  *Perhaps the OP's speculation that it was there to get hits is accurate.*  Let's hope so.


I can't think of any other motive. Think about it. If he had clear, confirmed by high Disney management information he should just go ahead and say that. He doesn't need to name names, just say it. But he gives no source or reason. So it's just to get more hits


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> I can't think of any other motive. Think about it. If he had clear, confirmed by high Disney management information he should just go ahead and say that. He doesn't need to name names, just say it. But he gives no source or reason. So it's just to get more hits




This is turning into an episode of Columbo!


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> I KNOW that it's a pain not knowing and this particular site posting these type of rumors is not helping anyone:
> 1.- If it's true we won't really know until Disney officially announces it
> 2.- If it's false it's just plain mean of them to post that
> Every year there are rumors of SWW not coming back, this year with the added construction and Season of the Force looming over it, it's worse. And I understand it's super difficult to  wait but there's really nothing else we can do...*I would just say, keep emailing Disney, it's the only way you will get someone to call you and then bombard them with questions and facts like, the official site says Summer 2016 and then even if they don't have an answer they will know that people are counting on the site to be right*



I had to call DVC member services to purchase party tickets and inquired as to SWW's possible demise.  The CM just laughed and said to keep checking back for the announcement.  I need to call tomorrow again, will pose the same question to see if the response is in same vein.

I understand that suspense helps build interest & that a blogger may just toss out something juicy to direct traffic to their site (not yuellin) & the park likes to create a anticipatory buzz but...

*come on Disney!!!* *How difficult is it to announce dates (no specific details, just the dates) for such a large event to afford some of your biggest fans a chance to actually attend?* Many must secure a DVC reservation.  The true best kept secret is that DVC members vie for premium dates @ the 11 month mark at the more popular resorts.  SWA is releasing their flight schedules to cover May in less than a month.  Other just as loyal fans need to request vacation time & book whatever accommodations on or off-site, etc.  

I could go on, but will take a chill pill and be happy I'm heading out on vacation tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> This is turning into an episode of Columbo!


it wouldn't be SWW without some sleuthing


----------



## SFAMILY4

stardam said:


> So last week I was planning & put a trip in my cart for pricing purposes and today I got the flyer from Mickey in the mail about planning my upcoming trip & it has listed under special events while I'm there "Star Wars Weekends" so I'm going to hold out hope that my man Mickey is telling me it's okay to plan one more SWW.


when was your trip planned for?


----------



## momof2halls

i sent email #2 to disney today. I thanked them for their responsiveness to my last email, however we didnt receive any answers. I informed them that yet again the rumors and speculations are swirling the internet and that SWW fans are anxiously awaiting answers so we can either continue to plan our WDW trip or cancel our trip and make other vacation plans.  I hope that we get some real answers soon. I will let yall know if i get a response.


----------



## yulilin3

if it was just a regular year for Hollywood Studios this lack of announcement wouldn't be a problem. Last year they announced SWW2015 dates in December but before that it was January or February of the same year when they would announce dates.
I think that if there isn't an announcement about SWW when they announce Launch Bay and Season of the Force we need to ask on the DPB about it and maybe we'll see some movement on the issue


----------



## LoKiHB

keishashadow said:


> Many must secure a DVC reservation. The true best kept secret is that DVC members vie for premium dates @ the 11 month mark at the more popular resorts



THIS!!!!!

We've blown past our 11 month mark.  We are 3 weeks away from the 7 month mark.  I have been checking the website almost daily for availability at BLT and BCV.  So far so good, but I know I'll have to make that reservation exactly 7 months out.  It's frustrating to make the reservation without solid plans.


----------



## keishashadow

LoKiHB said:


> THIS!!!!!
> 
> We've blown past our 11 month mark.  We are 3 weeks away from the 7 month mark.  I have been checking the website almost daily for availability at BLT and BCV.  So far so good, but I know I'll have to make that reservation exactly 7 months out.  It's frustrating to make the reservation without solid plans.



At the 11 month window the resort I want to use this trip (AKV) didn't have had the value studios available for the 2nd weekend of our planned trip May 13 - 15  .  I'm waitlisted, if it doesn't come thru will book something thru CRO or offsite. 

I do still see standard studios available @ AKV, started to think I should switch over before it's open season @ 7 month window.  Would need to borrow a few points, which I hate to do unless I'm fairly certain of the trip.

IMO it's, at the very least, quite inconsiderate of Disney.


----------



## Angel Ariel

AThrillingChase said:


> Wasn't WDWNT the only outlet reporting SWW was cancelled awhile back when rumors started? And everyone just quoted them? It just seems if that is true, SOMEONE would have also heard.)



WDWNT was also the only source I saw that posted earlier this summer that Disneyland was going to be FP+ testing in August.  That testing never happened.  It certainly did get that site a lot of hits, though...threads popping up on the DL boards here about it, and other blogs reposting the "news"


----------



## Iowamomof4

I wonder if the person(s) behind WDWNT have ever heard this story about a shepherd boy who was bored one day and decided to have some fun with the villagers by pretending there was a wolf...


----------



## Artax

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> So you won't be at SWW for the Chewie run this year....<grin>.....
> 
> We will be there in January too!!



Nope wont be there for the chewy run. Someone else will have to take the 1st meet of the year. I had a good run with 2 years in a row but the timing just won't work this year. 

I also feel like if chewy meets in the launch bay, the chewy run may not even exist or may not be as required during SWW since he may be there every day. But that is if chewy ends up meeting there.


----------



## yulilin3

probably just a glitch but for the last hour I've been trying to check Hollywood and Vine for Dinner times starting January 4th since one of our posters noticed that Dinner was not an option the other  day....and the website is not letting me go into the restaurant information at all. I can go into all the other ones minus H&V.
I called disney dining and they confirmed that no dinner is available but she didn't have any additional information as to why.
Like I said it could just be a glitch or they might be adding stuff to it
I'll keep checking
EDIT AT 11:21 it came back up with no apparent changes


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Has this been posted everywhere yet??

Re:SW Land in DL...

"WDI (Walt Disney Imagineering) hopes to begin renovations and construction January 10th, 2016 and be finished by July 2017."


Did I read that right?! JULY 2017?? 

http://ikwiz.com/watch.asp?id=18633&name=Disney+Orders+Protocol+66+to+Fantasmic!


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been posted everywhere yet??
> 
> Re:SW Land in DL...
> 
> "WDI (Walt Disney Imagineering) hopes to begin renovations and construction January 10th, 2016 and be finished by July 2017."
> 
> 
> Did I read that right?! JULY 2017??
> 
> http://ikwiz.com/watch.asp?id=18633&name=Disney+Orders+Protocol+66+to+Fantasmic!



Holy wow. I knew they were going to push this. But daaang


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been posted everywhere yet??
> 
> Re:SW Land in DL...
> 
> "WDI (Walt Disney Imagineering) hopes to begin renovations and construction January 10th, 2016 and be finished by July 2017."
> 
> 
> Did I read that right?! JULY 2017??
> 
> http://ikwiz.com/watch.asp?id=18633&name=Disney+Orders+Protocol+66+to+Fantasmic!


that would be unbelievable!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been posted everywhere yet??
> 
> Re:SW Land in DL...
> 
> "WDI (Walt Disney Imagineering) hopes to begin renovations and construction January 10th, 2016 and be finished by July 2017."
> 
> 
> Did I read that right?! JULY 2017??
> 
> http://ikwiz.com/watch.asp?id=18633&name=Disney+Orders+Protocol+66+to+Fantasmic!


According to most news stations in CA, the July 2017 date is when the Railroad, Rivers of America, Tom Sawyer Island, and Fantasmic reappear after the renovations to clear the area for SW Land.

This is from MiceChat's article:
"All this work will be attempted in record time. The current timeline that WDI is working with has both the Disneyland Railroad and the Rivers of America closed for approximately 15 months, from January 10th 2016 until April 2017. Once the Rivers of America reopens in spring ’17, Disneyland’s entertainment team will hustle to restage and remount a freshened Fantasmic! show, but they will need several months for technical tests and then rehearsals. Fantasmic! is now scheduled to go dark on January 10th 2016 and reopen by July, 2017. That timetable is very aggressive for both the attractions and Fantasmic!, and may need to be extended, but it’s the current strategy both WDI and TDA are working with."


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> According to most news stations in CA, the July 2017 date is when the Railroad, Rivers of America, Tom Sawyer Island, and Fantasmic reappear after the renovations to clear the area for SW Land.
> 
> This is from MiceChat's article:
> "All this work will be attempted in record time. The current timeline that WDI is working with has both the Disneyland Railroad and the Rivers of America closed for approximately 15 months, from January 10th 2016 until April 2017. Once the Rivers of America reopens in spring ’17, Disneyland’s entertainment team will hustle to restage and remount a freshened Fantasmic! show, but they will need several months for technical tests and then rehearsals. Fantasmic! is now scheduled to go dark on January 10th 2016 and reopen by July, 2017. That timetable is very aggressive for both the attractions and Fantasmic!, and may need to be extended, but it’s the current strategy both WDI and TDA are working with."


Now THAT would make a lot more sense!! I wonder how much later they'd expect the whole shebang to be done...

Please... who am I kidding?! They won't even tell us IF SWW are happening!! LOL!


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> probably just a glitch but for the last hour I've been trying to check Hollywood and Vine for Dinner times starting January 4th since one of our posters noticed that Dinner was not an option the other  day....and the website is not letting me go into the restaurant information at all. I can go into all the other ones minus H&V.
> I called disney dining and they confirmed that no dinner is available but she didn't have any additional information as to why.
> Like I said it could just be a glitch or they might be adding stuff to it
> I'll keep checking
> EDIT AT 11:21 it came back up with no apparent changes



So after reading your post I was curious and was playing around with the reservation system. There were no dinner times available for Hollywood & Vine during our March dates, so I checked some other random dates and there were none. Eventually I realized that if you go into the restaurant's page and try to book a reservation from there dinner is not offered as an option after January 3rd. It is January 2nd and I even found availability, but after the 3rd it only shows breakfast and lunch, and no times after 2:30. It is like this right up until March 28 (the current 180 day date) Could this mean something? Or just more glitchiness?


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> So after reading your post I was curious and was playing around with the reservation system. There were no dinner times available for Hollywood & Vine during our March dates, so I checked some other random dates and there were none. Eventually I realized that if you go into the restaurant's page and try to book a reservation from there dinner is not offered as an option after January 3rd. It is January 2nd and I even found availability, but after the 3rd it only shows breakfast and lunch, and no times after 2:30. It is like this right up until March 28 (the current 180 day date) Could this mean something? Or just more glitchiness?


this was brought up about a week ago by another poster, no Dinner available starting  January 4th, it is strange since their dinner is very popular. We will have to wait and see, along with everything else we are waiting and seeing


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> this was brought up about a week ago by another poster, no Dinner available starting  January 4th, it is strange since their dinner is very popular. We will have to wait and see, along with everything else we are waiting and seeing


Well clearly I'm not checking in with the thread enough! LOL DH is super excited that we are going to already be there during the SoTF, it would be even better if I could surprise him with a dinner!


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> Well clearly I'm not checking in with the thread enough! LOL DH is super excited that we are going to already be there during the SoTF, it would be even better if I could surprise him with a dinner!


this thread moves fast and just wait when things get announced it's insane  love all the Star Wars nerds on here


----------



## cvjpirate

I got my email from Disney, it is a plug and send email like everyone else is getting. Need proof that it is plug and send, read the name's they have. One of them is NOT ME. 

Dear Clarence,

 Thank you for contacting us regarding the Walt Disney World Resort.

As a fellow Star Wars fan, I share  your excitement with the recent
announcements regarding the addition of a Star Wars themed land at
Disney's Hollywood Studios, as well as plans to increase the presence of
the Star Wars Universe throughout our Theme Parks. Just recently,
RunDisney announced that in April the Walt Disney World Resort will hos
Star Wars: The Dark Side Half Marathon, 10K and 5K weekend.

At this time, I do not have any information to share regarding any
changes to Star Wars Weekends.  While we did announce "Season of the
Force" for both Disneyland and the Walt Disney World Resort there have
been no announcements of any kind regarding Star Wars Weekends.  Please
keep an eye on the official DisneyParks Blog for breaking news regarding
the Walt Disney World Resort.

Darrell,  I hope this information is useful in planning you upcoming
visit to the Walt Disney World Resort.  If you have any questions, or if
I can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me
at 407-827-5395.  I am available Wednesday through Friday between the
hours of 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. EST.


----------



## likesdisney

So, if there is some kind of dining event at a restaurant for SoTF I probably wouldn't be able to get reservations for that particular restaurant at this point would I?   At the moment I managed to get Sci Fi for dinner on Sunday, and took Brown Derby with a fantasmic package for Saturday night. I couldn't get into Sci Fi for breakfast for any of the days I was there.  (At Disney Feb 25 for 4 nights)   Hope I've picked a good weekend (as far as SoTF goes)


----------



## LoKiHB

cvjpirate said:


> I got my email from Disney, it is a plug and send email like everyone else is getting. Need proof that it is plug and send, read the name's they have. One of them is NOT ME.
> 
> Dear Clarence,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding the Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> As a fellow Star Wars fan, I share  your excitement with the recent
> announcements regarding the addition of a Star Wars themed land at
> Disney's Hollywood Studios, as well as plans to increase the presence of
> the Star Wars Universe throughout our Theme Parks. Just recently,
> RunDisney announced that in April the Walt Disney World Resort will hos
> Star Wars: The Dark Side Half Marathon, 10K and 5K weekend.
> 
> At this time, I do not have any information to share regarding any
> changes to Star Wars Weekends.  While we did announce "Season of the
> Force" for both Disneyland and the Walt Disney World Resort there have
> been no announcements of any kind regarding Star Wars Weekends.  Please
> keep an eye on the official DisneyParks Blog for breaking news regarding
> the Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> Darrell,  I hope this information is useful in planning you upcoming
> visit to the Walt Disney World Resort.  If you have any questions, or if
> I can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me
> at 407-827-5395.  I am available Wednesday through Friday between the
> hours of 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. EST.




Looks like someone's been sending a lot of these today!!!!   Hopefully the sheer amount of emails, phone calls, faxes, texts, tweets, letters, telegrams, smoke signals... whatever they're getting will erase any doubts corporate is having about retiring SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> So, if there is some kind of dining event at a restaurant for SoTF I probably wouldn't be able to get reservations for that particular restaurant at this point would I?   At the moment I managed to get Sci Fi for dinner on Sunday, and took Brown Derby with a fantasmic package for Saturday night. I couldn't get into Sci Fi for breakfast for any of the days I was there.  (At Disney Feb 25 for 4 nights)   Hope I've picked a good weekend (as far as SoTF goes)


I don't understand why you say you wouldn't be able  to get reservations...nothing has been announced so we are all at the same point. As soon as it is announced (or if) then you can try and book


----------



## maiapapaya

So now I've got DH super psyched about the possibility of a SW meal. Guess I'll be spending a lot more time hanging out in this thread and stalking the WDW dining site for the foreseeable future! Based on the speed at which they're making announcements it could be months! LOL


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> this was brought up about a week ago by another poster, no Dinner available starting  January 4th, it is strange since their dinner is very popular. We will have to wait and see, along with everything else we are waiting and seeing



So while on the subject of dining, what are the chances of Sci-Fi using Star Wars clips? I know there were previous posts about no characters, but what about film clips?

It would be pretty awesome if Vader and Boba Fett moved to H&V! Far fetched dream most likely, but it would be great!


----------



## maiapapaya

lovethattink said:


> So while on the subject of dining, what are the chances of Sci-Fi using Star Wars clips?* I know there were previous posts about no characters, but what about film clips?*
> 
> It would be pretty awesome if Vader and Boba Fett moved to H&V! Far fetched dream most likely, but it would be great!



There won't be characters if they have the meals? I know they've said no Disney characters in SW costumes, but what about the actual SW characters like they had at the Sci-Fi breakfast? At this point no one really has any details about possible meals because nothing has been announced, or did I miss something?


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> So now I've got DH super psyched about the possibility of a SW meal. Guess I'll be spending a lot more time hanging out in this thread and stalking the WDW dining site for the foreseeable future! Based on the speed at which they're making announcements it could be months! LOL


Join the club, we will all be herre 


lovethattink said:


> So while on the subject of dining, what are the chances of Sci-Fi using Star Wars clips? I know there were previous posts about no characters, but what about film clips?
> 
> It would be pretty awesome if Vader and Boba Fett moved to H&V! Far fetched dream most likely, but it would be great!


I don't know if they would go half way at the Sci Fi, SW clips but no characters. But anything can happen at this point


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> There won't be characters if they have the meals? I know they've said no Disney characters in SW costumes, but what about the actual SW characters like they had at the Sci-Fi breakfast? At this point no one really has any details about possible meals because nothing has been announced, or did I miss something?


there's an inside source that was told that no SWW breakfast would happen at Sci Fi, again, a rumor at this point


----------



## yulilin3

Just checked the AP calendar which is where the dates for SotF are posted and the starting date changed from January 8th to January 5th.
http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked the AP calendar which is where the dates for SotF are posted and the starting date changed from January 8th to January 5th.
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


thanks for posting the link again - that saved me from looking for it - DH wanted to see the accidental date announcement!


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked the AP calendar which is where the dates for SotF are posted and the starting date changed from January 8th to January 5th.
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



Wow, I was JUST pricing a trip for Jan 4-9!


----------



## keishashadow

driving by to report I spoke to 2nd person @ DVC member services today.  this time was told they haven't received any information regarding Star Wars.  Seems odd with the recent announcement. 

if anybody can ferret out the truth it's this group lol


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked the AP calendar which is where the dates for SotF are posted and the starting date changed from January 8th to January 5th.
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



Oh, wow! Yes, I see that now. That works out pretty good with my plans.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Ok so what does the SOTF mean for Jan 3-March 20?  So what is the thinking on this? 

Also, since SWW , at least the last 5 or so yrs always starts the weekend before memorial day weekend, do most people think it will start the 13th-2 weekends ahead of memorial day?  That would mean 3 weekends in May and 2 in June.  I s that so there is no conflict with the "Frozen " summer events?


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Ok so what does the SOTF mean for Jan 3-March 20?  So what is the thinking on this?
> 
> Also, since SWW , at least the last 5 or so yrs always starts the weekend before memorial day weekend, do most people think it will start the 13th-2 weekends ahead of memorial day?  That would mean 3 weekends in May and 2 in June.  I s that so there is no conflict with the "Frozen " summer events?


The announcement during D23 was that Season of the Force would include specialty food and weekend only SW fireworks. That's all that has been announced
If there will be SWW it should start May 13th through June 12th


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

What do you think is the reason for starting an extra weekend early?  We are trying to make sure we are there, and would prefer the dates startimg with 13th but would hate to have to change all the plans if they go to the usual 1 week before memorial day weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

Artist rendering for Season of the Force from D23


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> What do you think is the reason for starting an extra weekend early?  We are trying to make sure we are there, and would prefer the dates startimg with 13th but would hate to have to change all the plans if they go to the usual 1 week before memorial day weekend.


not really extra weekend early, it's just the way the months lined up next year, historically it fits. They tried years where they would go deeper into June and it didn't work,  way to hot and crowded. Plus if they do Frozen Summer Fun SWW needs to be done by June 12th. Here's a great site, it hasn't been properly updated but has all the dates
http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/dates


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> The announcement during D23 was that Season of the Force would include specialty food and weekend only SW fireworks. That's all that has been announced
> If there will be SWW it should start May 13th through June 12th


this would work for me I was planning may 12-22......


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked the AP calendar which is where the dates for SotF are posted and the starting date changed from January 8th to January 5th.
> http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html



Well that's starting to line up even more with the blocked out reservations we've been seeing on the dining site.

I can't believe that if HS is going to roll out this extra SW stuff (SoTF) that they wouldn't ride the cash cow for all they can get, like they have with Frozen. The movie is bound to be huge, there are lots of closures at the studios, it's hard to believe they wouldn't tie in the dining (with both restaurants) and the packages to not only draw people into the park, but to capitalize on the extra cash grab opportunity.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> this would work for me I was planning may 12-22......


It would be fun to see you and your family again


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> not really extra weekend early, it's just the way the months lined up next year, historically it fits. They tried years where they would go deeper into June and it didn't work,  way to hot and crowded. Plus if they do Frozen Summer Fun SWW needs to be done by June 12th. Here's a great site, it hasn't been properly updated but has all the dates
> http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/dates


that has some cool info on there.......


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> It would be fun to see you and your family again


well be down December 3-9 too....


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> well be down December 3-9 too....


I'll be around


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

We cant wait! I guess we will just go with the advise of our expert disers and keep our fingers crossed!  I am hoping to try and get 2 weekends if I can convince DH to let us stay extra while he goes back to work...

I already ordered for DS19 a full size cardboard stand up trooper for him for Christmas and looking for the millennium falc mini heli thing...for the other DS17.  We will be at WDW in Dec leaving on the 18th and hope to see some Star Wars stuff at DHS and maybe catch the movie at AMC  dine in.  And of course in IMAX when we come home again.


----------



## BridgetR3

Just saw this and not sure if it helps anyone or not.  I think it just adds to the confusion.

Launch Bay WILL open in December according to this blog.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2015/...raining-trials-of-the-temple-later-this-year/


----------



## yulilin3

BridgetR3 said:


> Just saw this and not sure if it helps anyone or not.  I think it just adds to the confusion.
> 
> Launch Bay WILL open in December according to this blog.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2015/...raining-trials-of-the-temple-later-this-year/


Yes Launch Bay is scheduled to open in December probably before the 18th. There's a big banner in front of the entrance of the old Animation bldg that says it's opening in December. Cast of Jedi Tarining was also told that they would open in December.


----------



## BridgetR3

yulilin3 said:


> Yes Launch Bay is scheduled to open in December probably before the 18th. There's a big banner in front of the entrance of the old Animation bldg that says it's opening in December. Cast of Jedi Tarining was also told that they would open in December.



Would this be the old drawing building??  Please tell me no!!  We loved that!  (I know it's closed for now but I thought it was reopening.)


----------



## yulilin3

BridgetR3 said:


> Would this be the old drawing building??  Please tell me no!!  We loved that!  (I know it's closed for now but I thought it was reopening.)


yes it is. Look at the picture above. It's not reopening as the Animation Bldg anytime soon, not sure if it'll come back at all, sorry. If you read my blog I do a construction update every Monday and you can see pictures. Link at the bottom


----------



## BridgetR3

yulilin3 said:


> yes it is. Look at the picture above. It's not reopening as the Animation Bldg anytime soon, not sure if it'll come back at all, sorry. If you read my blog I do a construction update every Monday and you can see pictures. Link at the bottom



Thank you!  I'll go check there.  That makes me awfully sad!!  We LOVE LOVE LOVE the animation class!


----------



## LoKiHB

I have a feeling we'll have a SotF announcement tomorrow or Friday. If the SWW website is still there after the announcement, I think we're safe. The work they are doing now will include updates to the website. If SotF is replacing SWW, the web page will be gone or changed when the announcement happens.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Artist rendering for Season of the Force from D23



Looking at the artist rendering, it looks like the new scenes for Star Tours, fireworks over GMR, Launch Bay at the Animation Building and I see a purple highlighted building with lightsaber at the old Sounds Dangerous building?


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> not really extra weekend early, it's just the way the months lined up next year, historically it fits. They tried years where they would go deeper into June and it didn't work,  way to hot and crowded. Plus if they do Frozen Summer Fun SWW needs to be done by June 12th. Here's a great site, it hasn't been properly updated but has all the dates
> http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/content/dates



I know it's only a pipe dream, but wouldn't it be wonderful if they did SWW earlier in the year....the very first was in Feb March......I could go for that weather a lot better than June!  

When the D23 announcements first started coming out I got it in my head that the SotF was just a new name for SWW....but now that it sounds like the only thing about SotF that resembles SWW is the theme, I hope not.  SotF really just sounds like a big shopping market with some food too.   So far I haven't heard anything that excites me enough to want to go.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

LATJLP said:


> I know it's only a pipe dream, but wouldn't it be wonderful if they did SWW earlier in the year....the very first was in Feb March......I could go for that weather a lot better than June!
> 
> When the D23 announcements first started coming out I got it in my head that the SotF was just a new name for SWW....but now that it sounds like the only thing about SotF that resembles SWW is the theme, I hope not.  SotF really just sounds like a big shopping market with some food too.   So far I haven't heard anything that excites me enough to want to go.



SotF sounds to me like it's going to have fireworks and probably some stuff to generate excitement for the movie.  I'm afraid that as a result of SotF, guests are going to see a gutted version of SWW this year and through construction, until the new Star Wars land opens.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't have anything to add.  But I'm still here, reading along.  Woooooooo. Star Wars!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Looking at the artist rendering, it looks like the new scenes for Star Tours, fireworks over GMR, Launch Bay at the Animation Building and I see a purple highlighted building with lightsaber at the old Sounds Dangerous building?


The ABC Sounds Studio  is rumored to be showing clips from previous movies and probably trailers for upcoming movies.


----------



## yulilin3

LATJLP said:


> I know it's only a pipe dream, but wouldn't it be wonderful if they did SWW earlier in the year....the very first was in Feb March......I could go for that weather a lot better than June!
> 
> When the D23 announcements first started coming out I got it in my head that the SotF was just a new name for SWW....but now that it sounds like the only thing about SotF that resembles SWW is the theme, I hope not.  SotF really just sounds like a big shopping market with some food too.   So far I haven't heard anything that excites me enough to want to go.


The first ever SWW was February 21st thru March 23rd...imagine how lovely 



jtowntoflorida said:


> SotF sounds to me like it's going to have fireworks and probably some stuff to generate excitement for the movie.  I'm afraid that as a result of SotF, guests are going to see a gutted version of SWW this year and through construction, until the new Star Wars land opens.


and again, we still have to wait and see, but I do agree with @LoKiHB  that an announcement should come today or tomorrow. Hopefully, finger crossed.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't have anything to add.  But I'm still here, reading along.  Woooooooo. Star Wars!!!!!!


Hi!!!!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Lewis and I had the opportunity to attend the Disney Parks Blog Food and Wine Festival celebration last night. It was awesome and made me want them to do something special for the Osborne Lights or the release of the new SW movie or something related to SWW/SotF.

Right now I have reservations booked for most of the upcoming holiday special events, Fps are booked, and I don't know what to do with myself. I'm not good at waiting. I need them to release more information so I can start planning again.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Lewis and I had the opportunity to attend the Disney Parks Blog Food and Wine Festival celebration last night. It was awesome and made me want them to do something special for the Osborne Lights or the release of the new SW movie or something related to SWW/SotF.
> 
> Right now I have reservations booked for most of the upcoming holiday special events, Fps are booked, and I don't know what to do with myself. I'm not good at waiting. I need them to release more information so I can start planning again.


I'm glad you got in, I heard it was awesome and you got a special MB  The only thing that keeps me somewhat sane right now is that I have our NYC trip coming up in 3 weeks, there's no Osborne dessert party on the 18th so that's a sign they might do something for SW


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> I'm glad you got in, I heard it was awesome and you got a special MB  The only thing that keeps me somewhat sane right now is that I have our NYC trip coming up in 3 weeks, there's no Osborne dessert party on the 18th so that's a sign they might do something for SW



Your comment many pages back about there being no dessert party on Dec 18th is actually what made me start checking the DPB. I never really paid attention to it before so, again, I feel like I owe you a huge thanks!

The party was great - they had a bunch of the different foods and drinks from the food stands. The magic band is a Mickey ice cream bar theme, which is actually Lewis' favorite treat at WDW. They also gave a poster that is... interesting (not sure what other words could describe it). And they handed out t-shirts. Not a bad way to spend a Wednesday night but the drive back to Tampa was tiring. Good thing Lewis drove as I enjoyed numerous Chew-tinis.


----------



## Cluelyss

likesdisney said:


> So, if there is some kind of dining event at a restaurant for SoTF I probably wouldn't be able to get reservations for that particular restaurant at this point would I?   At the moment I managed to get Sci Fi for dinner on Sunday, and took Brown Derby with a fantasmic package for Saturday night. I couldn't get into Sci Fi for breakfast for any of the days I was there.  (At Disney Feb 25 for 4 nights)   Hope I've picked a good weekend (as far as SoTF goes)


Yes, your thinking is correct that if they are planning something for SOTF, that restaurant will be blacked out right now, until they make the announcement and start booking said event (exactly what happened with H&V and Minnie's Holiday Dine). I expect they are planning to have something there for SOTF given the inability to book beyond the first few days of January, but that is only a guess. 

The SciFi breakfast test is only running from November 1 - January 23, so would not be available for your dates. The future of breakfast there is unknown at this time, but given that the test runs though the beginning of SOTF, it is unlikely that anything additional (related to SOTF) will be occurring there. 

Best bet is to watch this thread for updates. @yulilin3 will have the info before DPB!!!


----------



## LATJLP

jtowntoflorida said:


> SotF sounds to me like it's going to have fireworks and probably some stuff to generate excitement for the movie.  I'm afraid that as a result of SotF, guests are going to see a gutted version of SWW this year and through construction, until the new Star Wars land opens.



Except the movie comes out December 18....and SotF starts 2 weeks later.    And I agree, I think SWW as we know it may never be.....I just hope the new land opens before my children (teens) have my grandchildren, lol.  I'm already practicing the "when your mother was young we would spend several weeks at Disney, before SWL, and we'd have the stars from the movie to meet, and Vader was there, you remember, from the "old" movies".


----------



## yulilin3

while we wait, today not only is it MK and Epcot's Anniversary, it's also the date this little beauty came out. Oct.1st 1977


----------



## yulilin3

from the WDWMagic thread the new perimeter fireworks will begin testing at DHS soon, not sure if they are relocating because of impending construction where the Backlot Tour used to be (which is where the fireworks launch from) or they are just adding more locations to launch, this is for SotF


----------



## Dittz

Did anyone notice that the SoTF dates coincide with the new saving offer (play stay dine) that is out. I'm wondering if I need to change my SWW trip in June to a SoTF trip in March. I wish Disney would just tell us so I know what to do.....


----------



## soniam

Dittz said:


> Did anyone notice that the SoTF dates coincide with the new saving offer (play stay dine) that is out. I'm wondering if I need to change my SWW trip in June to a SoTF trip in March. I wish Disney would just tell us so I know what to do.....



I booked a hotel for March, in addition to the reservation I already had for June, just in case. I only want to do one trip. I hope there's enough Star Wars stuff in June to do it instead of March. You would have to pay a deposit (room only) if you went ahead and booked in March, but I think we should know in plenty of time (probably even for a package) to get a full refund. This way Disney already has the money, and it won't look like more is going out the door on the trip. Because we all know, they are going to get that money anyway


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone wondering what the inside of BB8 looks like
http://www.tested.com/tech/545381-how-bb-8-sphero-toy-works/


----------



## Angel Ariel

jtowntoflorida said:


> SotF sounds to me like it's going to have fireworks and probably some stuff to generate excitement for the movie.  I'm afraid that as a result of SotF, guests are going to see a gutted version of SWW this year and through construction, until the new Star Wars land opens.


the SOTF dates, and the timing of the April SW run are what concern me for SWW this year...I'm surprised the run is pretty much right inbetween SOTF and when SWW usually occurs..


----------



## yulilin3

Angel Ariel said:


> the SOTF dates, and the timing of the April SW run are what concern me for SWW this year...I'm surprised the run is pretty much right inbetween SOTF and when SWW usually occurs..


Usually January until mid March is "low" season, the rumor is that construction on TSLand might start this year and SWLand early next year, with walls starting to pop up early next year they want people to still go to the park, they will have a brand new movie to promote and sell merchandise so SotF makes sense.
SW race is just an added bonus, we use to have the Expedition Everest Challenge so they basically substituted one race for the other, again promote SW, keep everyone hyped up.
SWW is a HUGE crowd and money grab. A LOT of people start planning for next year as soon as this year's SWW is done, at this point, with no announcement and the site still saying Summer 2016 it would be very unlikely for them to cancel.
I'm still waiting/hoping that the announcement will come with the one about Launch Bay and SotF, which should be "soon"


----------



## DisneyObsessedMich

I really really hope SWW happens next year and as Yulilin3 says the money it represents is huge!!!! New movie, loads of fans so why cancel it?
I already have plane tickets, bought them a month ago , flying from Mexico, and can't ask for a refund they don't do it and changing dates is two times the cost of another ticket for late Feb plus June 1 is my husbands bday and I bought the tickets as a bday gift, what better than SWW? so now I'm just hoping and waiting for it to happen


----------



## LoKiHB

Seriously @yulilin3!!! They're killing us!!!!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone wondering what the inside of BB8 looks like
> http://www.tested.com/tech/545381-how-bb-8-sphero-toy-works/



That was cool. I wanted to wait until I got home to listen to the audio. Looks like so much fun.


----------



## BlackPearl695

DisneyObsessedMich said:


> I really really hope SWW happens next year and as Yulilin3 says the money it represents is huge!!!! New movie, loads of fans so why cancel it?
> I already have plane tickets, bought them a month ago , flying from Mexico, and can't ask for a refund they don't do it and changing dates is two times the cost of another ticket for late Feb plus June 1 is my husbands bday and I bought the tickets as a bday gift, what better than SWW? so now I'm just hoping and waiting for it to happen



We're in the same boat. Plane tickets are purchased, DVC room is booked and celebrating two birthdays and an anniversary.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Seriously @yulilin3!!! They're killing us!!!!


I keep singing Quit Playing Games with My heart from Backstreet Boys  
Saw DJ Elliot at Disney Springs last night and asked him what he thought and he is convinced we will have SWW next year....I'm going to go ahead and trust Lobot


----------



## LoKiHB

I am booking in 2 weeks when our 7 month window opens.  I will be there from 11/27-12/3 as well. If there is no official announcement by then, I plan to work my way into the Corporate offices in Lake Buena Vista (Han & Luke style) and have the following conversation with whomever is in charge of event planning:

Me: ::waving hand:: you will have Star Wars Weekend in 2016.
Nameless Exec: We will have Star Wars Weekend in 2016...
Me: ::waving hand:: it will be the grandest SWW ever.
Nameless Exec: it will be the grandest SWW ever...
Me: ::waving hand:: You will announce the events and dates today.
Nameless Exec: No, we can't do that...


----------



## yulilin3

@LoKiHB that made me LOL
It's funny how we have to have a sense of humor to deal with this or else we would just be bitter.
EDIT TO ADD: not related to SWW but if anyone is interested in reading my adventures and experiences at Disney I post on my blog every Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Link in my signature


----------



## hiroMYhero

As a diversion while we wait for news and announcements, perhaps we should begin our goodbyes to JTA. I'm sad for the CMs and guests as the final weekend is here.  Here is my favorite photo featuring a favored Padawan and a Youngling! Girl Power at its finest!!

This Photopass photo had been selected as the "Photopass photo of the week" - friendly competition/award within the DPI ranks:


----------



## Jennasis

DH is freaking out that there might be no SWW. SotF goes Jan to March, but if they cancel SWW what  draw will there be for DHS for May??


----------



## yulilin3

Great idea @hiroMYhero  I will be at DHS on Sunday and plan on taking pictures and some video of the very last JTA. Here are some of my favorite pictures from the show...BTW awesome picture


----------



## yulilin3

and here's a fun moment I captured in 2011


----------



## yulilin3

Just found this little piece of information:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/keelyflaher...als-her-mysterious-new-star-wars-r#.orKGNoZa9
We know Disney has been auditioning for both male and female for the new SW Jedi Training, maybe it will be for the Inquisitor and/or the Seventh Sister Inquisitor .
If they really want to tie in Rebels they could use both villains when the show is double tiered


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Just found this little piece of information:
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/keelyflaher...als-her-mysterious-new-star-wars-r#.orKGNoZa9
> We know Disney has been auditioning for both male and female for the new SW Jedi Training, maybe it will be for the Inquisitor and/or the Seventh Sister Inquisitor .
> If they really want to tie in Rebels they could use both villains when the show is double tiered



It would be really awesome if the new female Inquisitor was one of the baddies for JTA. It needs a permanent female enemy, as well as a male one. Having two permanent baddies would be good, I think.


----------



## julluvsdisney

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2015/...ing-off-in-january-2016-at-walt-disney-world/

Is this the official end of sww as we know and love it????


----------



## yulilin3

julluvsdisney said:


> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2015/...ing-off-in-january-2016-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> Is this the official end of sww as we know and love it????


Inside the Magic is late to post. This was posted on this thread on Saturday, just confirming dates for SotF, no word on SWW yet. The first page is updated, remember any 2016 confirmed information is green, also the dates are from January 5th thru March 20th for SotF


----------



## keishashadow

ok, got my missing date i had on waitlist for May 13th...disney can now carry on lol

yeullin - has anybody here been trolling the site that has hiring for extra entertainment staff as to the normal time flow for SWW?  Not sure how far out they typically post.  

yes, i'm sitting at LAS waiting for flight stewing about SWW


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> ok, got my missing date i had on waitlist for May 13th...disney can now carry on lol
> 
> yeullin - has anybody here been trolling the site that has hiring for extra entertainment staff as to the normal time flow for SWW?  Not sure how far out they typically post.
> 
> yes, i'm sitting at LAS waiting for flight stewing about SWW


you mean the Disney Audition site?


----------



## antman

keishashadow said:


> ok, got my missing date i had on waitlist for May 13th...disney can now carry on lol
> 
> yeullin - has anybody here been trolling the site that has hiring for extra entertainment staff as to the normal time flow for SWW?  Not sure how far out they typically post.
> 
> yes, i'm sitting at LAS waiting for flight stewing about SWW



I was doing the same thing on Wednesday waiting for my flight home from DTW, I had a 5 hour wait at the airport and was reading everything I could on the boards.  There was always that hope that the next time I refreshed Yulinin3 would post some fantastic news about SWW.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

just for fun - here's a picture DH took at last SWW - looks like a publicity shot doesn't it?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I guess it'd be too much to hope for that the new jedi training would let adults participate   Maybe give us the last show of the day.  Not my fault I was born too early.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Weird.  Now when I load this pass holder page the SotF "sticky/note/pin" is gone... http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


At least SWW "coming summer 2016" didn't disappear... https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


----------



## lovethattink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Weird.  Now when I load this pass holder page the SotF "sticky/note/pin" is gone... http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html
> 
> 
> At least SWW "coming summer 2016" didn't disappear... https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/



Hmm. It sure did disappear.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Weird.  Now when I load this pass holder page the SotF "sticky/note/pin" is gone... http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html
> 
> 
> At least SWW "coming summer 2016" didn't disappear... https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/



I guess it got uploaded prematurely, before they were ready to announce. Wow! We've never seen that happen


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Weird.  Now when I load this pass holder page the SotF "sticky/note/pin" is gone... http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html
> 
> 
> At least SWW "coming summer 2016" didn't disappear... https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


oh for crying out loud!!! what the HECK!! did they just noticed that the rest of us found out about the dates? that's when you know they don't have CM checking up on fan sites and boards.
Summer 2016 still there is a good thing. We know that they have the ability to change a website (since they just took the dates away).

Are they changing the dates to extend SotF thus swallowing SWW in the process? Do they just not want anyone else to know? (to late for that).
I'll put a note on the first page, and here I was all happy that we had 1 thing confirmed for next year :/


----------



## Kelleydm

yulilin3 said:


> oh for crying out loud!!! what the HECK!! did they just noticed that the rest of us found out about the dates? that's when you know they don't have CM checking up on fan sites and boards.
> Summer 2016 still there is a good thing. We know that they have the ability to change a website (since they just took the dates away).
> 
> Are they changing the dates to extend SotF thus swallowing SWW in the process? Do they just not want anyone else to know? (to late for that).
> I'll put a note on the first page, and here I was all happy that we had 1 thing confirmed for next year :/



They are using an old Jedi mind trick and haven't realized we are all strong in the Force and can use it ourselves!  But I agree that this is just crazy....you made a booboo just go with it.


----------



## Jfsag123

I don't understand why they feel the need to be so secretive with the WDW timeline and dates. We know they know what they're planning to do - why not just announce it? SotF is now 3 months away and they still haven't announced official dates? That makes no sense. My frustration with them is compounded by the fact that Disneyland is taking the opposite approach. They've already confirmed SotF dates and even announced Star Wars land-related closures and construction information, including anticipated timelines.  Surprising that the park that takes _less_ planning to do is the one that is approaching this in a way that is more friendly to those trying to plan a trip.


----------



## cvjpirate

It is still early for them to be making any announcements about SWW 2016. With SotF, Star Wars Land information coming out I am sure the PR department wants to push that information at this time as we can all agree it is exciting and great news. I also feel that Disney will pull out all the stops for SWW 2016, *just my feeling no insider info*. So I am thinking it might be even later making announcements from Disney for SWW 2016. The force tells me this will be the best SWW ever! Sticking with this till Disney or Yulilin3 tell me other wise.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I don't think they're being secretive, I think they don't really know what they're going to do and are still working out the details.


----------



## LoKiHB

Submitted for your approval: A multi-billion dollar entertainment company on the verge of releasing the biggest movie in over two decades. New areas being built in two parks to appease the rabid fans of the institution known as "Star Wars". A new "celebration" to bring in more money and more fans.

Perhaps, the "slip" of SotF was to gauge the reaction of the fans. Perhaps, the original thought was to replace SWW and between the emails, phone calls and, angry texts the decision was made not to go ahead and said company is now preparing the announcement and the event that has been expected and demanded.

Or, they just made a mistake and will post it later.

We'll all have to wait and see... In the Diszone...


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I don't think they're being secretive, I think they don't really know what they're going to do and are still working out the details.


I tend to agree with this statement the most. I think the original plan was to not have SWW next year and now they are second guessing thinking that it might be better to have one last one and they are still trying to figure out the logistics (even though they have done SWW off and on for more than a decade)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I tend to agree with this statement the most. I think the original plan was to not have SWW next year and now they are second guessing thinking that it might be better to have one last one and they are still trying to figure out the logistics (even though they have done SWW off and on for more than a decade)


if that's the case - I'd be more than happy to drive down and help them figure it all out


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

on a side note we saw The Martian with Matt Damon yesterday - it wasn't Star Wars but it was a really really good movie!!


----------



## La Belle

Hi all,

Huge fan over here and first time posting on this thread. 

I read a few articles saying Season of the force presale tickets will go on sale Oct 19th. I will on the website first thing Oct 19th hoping to get tickets!! I thought I would share the presale news. 
I will be visiting Disney in Decembre and hope to secure tickets for Dec 19th and we'll be going to HS for dec 18th. 

Thanks You everyone for all the Star Wars news. I follow this thread faithfully for the inside scoop!


----------



## yulilin3

La Belle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Huge fan over here and first time posting on this thread.
> 
> I read a few articles saying Season of the force presale tickets will go on sale Oct 19th. I will on the website first thing Oct 19th hoping to get tickets!! I thought I would share the presale news.
> I will be visiting Disney in Decembre and hope to secure tickets for Dec 19th and we'll be going to HS for dec 18th.
> 
> Thanks You everyone for all the Star Wars news. I follow this thread faithfully for the inside scoop!


It's pre sale for Star Wars The Force Awakens (the movie) not Season of the Force (the new event inside the park)


----------



## La Belle

Sorry. Reading too much about season of the force and it was stuck in my brain. Of course...its for season of the force. Hahaha just kidding I meant The Force Awakens.


----------



## Golden Rose

We've got friends who are coming with us for their first trip to WDW for what we hope is SWW 2016.  They aren't big Disney fans, but they _love_ Star Wars.  We had just about decided not to do Universal (they are big Harry Potter fans, too) and spend the money that we would have spent on staying club level at one of the Universal hotels for a few nights and spending 2 or 3 days at Universal, on staying longer at WDW and doing the SWW VIP tour.  If SWW doesn't happen, we'll still have a great trip, and hopefully there will be enough Star Wars things like the launch bay to keep our friends somewhat mollified, but a lot of our money will be going to Universal that trip.  If it does happen, we're planning to do as much as we can, and treat it like a once in a lifetime trip (since it may well be for our friends.)


----------



## potterfanatic

I just wanted to pop in and say hi and I'm following along! SWW is our fav!  I was so sad when my kid's spring break didn't line up with SWW this year so we can't go.  We are going in Feb though, so I am excited to see what will be going on for SotF.


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> I keep singing Quit Playing Games with My heart from Backstreet Boys
> Saw DJ Elliot at Disney Springs last night and asked him what he thought and he is convinced we will have SWW next year....I'm going to go ahead and trust Lobot



Forgive my ignorance, but who are DJ Elliot and Lobot?


----------



## soniam

LATJLP said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but who are DJ Elliot and Lobot?



Same guy. He's the DJ that plays music before the Star Wars Weekends fireworks. His music is a blend of Disney and Star Wars. They have a dance party in front of the stage. This is where the dessert party is set up too.


----------



## LATJLP

soniam said:


> Same guy. He's the DJ that plays music before the Star Wars Weekends fireworks. His music is a blend of Disney and Star Wars. They have a dance party in front of the stage. This is where the dessert party is set up too.



Thanks!  Makes sense that he'd know, since I'm sure contracts would be required for him, so they'd have to book him far enough in advance.  At least I'm going with that because it means there is a chance still, lol.  

I just hope, with all the ticket price increases that Disney doesn't somehow turn SWW into a paid party or something.   Ahhhhhhhh, no more money left!


----------



## yulilin3

Just to add to what @soniam said,  he's also a DJ in different parts of wdw, you might have seen him at Disney Springs or the MK dance parties, he's been with the company for a very long time.
Lobot is a character from SW episode V, Elliott dresses up as Lobot during SWW
I am here at DHS right now, went by guest relations and Patrick said that they haven't been told that sww would be cancelled so they are still thinking it's happening.
Side note: he also managed to get me VIP seating for Fantasmic for next Friday when we are celebrating my daughter's quinceañera here with her 6 closest friends, I still love the CM efforts to create magic even if they don't always have the info want.
JTA has been cancelled a couple of times due to rain but the sun is starting to peek thru, I'll be here until 8 for the last show


----------



## yulilin3

A tech from jta just confirmed to me that trials of the temple will be on the same outdoor stage. ABC Sound Studios will show sw clips


----------



## yulilin3

Construction update (not a lot of DHS but I don't expect a lot until after the Holidays)
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-october-5th-2015

Working on writing a post about the last day of JTA, will post it whenr eady


----------



## HCinKC

I have seriously dropped the ball on my own test. I have yet to get some more AA batteries to try out the Target BB8, but I happened across this post. I think it is neat to see them side by side, and there is a video. I knew it wouldn't be Sphero quality, but I am not about to spend $150 on a toy for my will-be 7yo. And while he has an iPod touch, I don't love the idea of him using it more than he already does. I am still happy with my choice. I do agree that the price is a bit steep, but I used the coupon they had out for Force Friday. I am sure they will have more coupons/be on sale as the holidays approach. I do like that it is bigger, and that the sounds come from the toy rather than the "remote". This has intrigued me enough to just cannibalize the batteries from something else and give it a try. I'll post after I do!


----------



## yulilin3

Last JTA post, I hope you enjoy
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/october-05th-2015


----------



## jtowntoflorida

yulilin3 said:


> Last JTA post, I hope you enjoy
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/october-05th-2015


----------



## drlaurafsu

I must say I am really glad I went ahead and renewed my aps early. Disney was very persistent about notifying me that I needed to renew. I wonder if the planned increases were part of the reason they were so persistent.


----------



## LoKiHB

drlaurafsu said:


> I must say I am really glad I went ahead and renewed my aps early. Disney was very persistent about notifying me that I needed to renew. I wonder if the planned increases were part of the reason they were so persistent.




We actually purchased our AP's in February for our December and SWW weekend trips.  Would be a shame if we have to wait til next October to use them again.


----------



## yulilin3

and the walls are up!!
https://twitter.com/PaulChadkin/sta...gn=PaulChadkin&utm_content=651043295594958849


----------



## HCinKC

Well fiddlesticks! It seems that Target BB takes alkaline batteries. I only have rechargeable, and they indeed do not work. I will hit the dollar store tomorrow and hopefully report back!


----------



## pangyal

I have been following this thread religiously and haven't seen this asked yet- does anyone know if they do any special Magic Shots for SWW? And the characters for the meets come equipped with Photopass photographers, right? Just trying to maximize this new "forced" (see what I did there) upgrade to Photopass with our APs .


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> and the walls are up!!
> https://twitter.com/PaulChadkin/sta...gn=PaulChadkin&utm_content=651043295594958849


Is the AT-AT actually a sound and lighting bin??? If so, I never knew that!


----------



## kpd6901

So glad DS got to do JTA this summer before they changed it!


----------



## soniam

pangyal said:


> I have been following this thread religiously and haven't seen this asked yet- does anyone know if they do any special Magic Shots for SWW? And the characters for the meets come equipped with Photopass photographers, right? Just trying to maximize this new "forced" (see what I did there) upgrade to Photopass with our APs .



I don't remember specifically, and I can't remember if it's posted on the first page. Here are some report threads for people that I thought did the SWW magic shots.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ch...-tr-update-10-3-pirates-in-arendelle.3415077/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/st...ur-party-and-shenanigans-update-9-19.3416078/


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> I have been following this thread religiously and haven't seen this asked yet- does anyone know if they do any special Magic Shots for SWW? And the characters for the meets come equipped with Photopass photographers, right? Just trying to maximize this new "forced" (see what I did there) upgrade to Photopass with our APs .


yes there have been magic shots before and the characters with a dedicated line have a photopass person, the roaming characters don't have one per character but there is a roaming photopass person


----------



## mmafan

pangyal said:


> I have been following this thread religiously and haven't seen this asked yet- does anyone know if they do any special Magic Shots for SWW? And the characters for the meets come equipped with Photopass photographers, right? Just trying to maximize this new "forced" (see what I did there) upgrade to Photopass with our APs .


last year we got a magic shot with star wars rebels irza and sabine it was cool


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pangyal said:


> I have been following this thread religiously and haven't seen this asked yet- does anyone know if they do any special Magic Shots for SWW? And the characters for the meets come equipped with Photopass photographers, right? Just trying to maximize this new "forced" (see what I did there) upgrade to Photopass with our APs .


Last year, we had two cool ones in one spot: 1) you're positioned just right to be battling Vader, 2) you're positioned to Force Push a bunch of stormtroopers away. Our favorite was the latter.   We did individual ones with each of our kids, and then all of as a group doing the force push!


----------



## huey578

So is Star War Weekends for 2016 still up in the air??


----------



## yulilin3

huey578 said:


> So is Star War Weekends for 2016 still up in the air??


yes


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> yes


what yulilin3 meant to say was "yes, darn it" or "yes, unfortunately" or "yes, Disney please tell us one way or the other"


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> what yulilin3 meant to say was "yes, darn it" or "yes, unfortunately" or "yes, Disney please tell us one way or the other"


yes


----------



## HCinKC

So, turns out Target BB8 only works if you put in _all_ of the batteries instead of 3 out of 4. Super weird, I know. So rechargeables do work as long as you put enough in. Haha! He is pretty darn cute. Hard to control. I think partly due to him being round, so it is a bit hard to determine which way he is facing. OTOH, I have a hard time with pretty much any remote control, so, as in the case of the batteries, I am going to blame user error. He makes fun little sounds, and I think his paint job is pretty good, too. He is wobbly rolling around. I tested him on super low pile carpet, like the kind in offices, and regular pile carpet. I suspect hardwoods would be better, but I was too lazy to walk upstairs. His head did pop off once when I ran him into something. It goes right back on easy enough. It is overpriced for what it is, but I also think the Sphero one is overpriced. So...pick your poison there. I still think it will make the perfect gift from Santa. My will-be 7yo will FLIP OUT. I have no doubt he will love BB. Isn't that really the point?

Also wanted to mention if anyone is still looking...I have seen both the Target and Sphero BBs, as well as the remote control ships, in stores/online, so be patient and look around! There is no need to pay a jacked up eBay or Craigslist price.


----------



## soniam

We still have an extra Sphero BB8, or two, at MSRP if anyone is still looking for one. Just PM me.


----------



## LoKiHB

AP site is down.  This could mean the updates are coming....


----------



## jennab113

@HCinKC, that video you posted made the Target BB-8 look a little more wobbly/drunk than the Sphero one, so it might not all be user error. Glad you're having fun with it! I'm sure your son will love it. 

Have you guys seen this? I love it.


----------



## LoKiHB

LoKiHB said:


> AP site is down.  This could mean the updates are coming....




False alarm.  It's back up.   Nothing there.


----------



## HCinKC

jennab113 said:


> @HCinKC, that video you posted made the Target BB-8 look a little more wobbly/drunk than the Sphero one, so it might not all be user error. Glad you're having fun with it! I'm sure your son will love it.


Yes, he is definitely wobbly! Not smooth at all, like the Sphero video. It will be fine for my son. If I was purchasing it for an adult, the Sphero is probably the better choice. I do like the larger size and the sounds coming from the unit itself though.


----------



## HCinKC

Does anyone have or has anyone seen the Disney store personalized SW book? I have been looking at a few online. Theirs is a pretty good price. I was just wondering how "personalized" it really feels. I was also wondering if it is a nice quality.
http://www.disneystore.com/books-en...ized-book-standard-format/mp/1387613/1000232/


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Does anyone have or has anyone seen the Disney store personalized SW book? I have been looking at a few online. Theirs is a pretty good price. I was just wondering how "personalized" it really feels. I was also wondering if it is a nice quality.
> http://www.disneystore.com/books-en...ized-book-standard-format/mp/1387613/1000232/


I haven't seen it but I want it...for me. My name is very rare and it's never on anything, it would be way cool to have it on a SW book.
By the by: new post on my blog, I like how the most recent one came out


----------



## BlackPearl695

Been trying to catch up on 77 pages of this thread. Wow! Lots to take in. Just wanted to get some clarification. Am I understanding correctly that all the SWW dining experiences will not be happening in 2016? Has this been officially announced?


----------



## yulilin3

BlackPearl695 said:


> Been trying to catch up on 77 pages of this thread. Wow! Lots to take in. Just wanted to get some clarification. Am I understanding correctly that all the SWW dining experiences will not be happening in 2016? Has this been officially announced?


no it hasn't been officially announced. Strong rumors but no official word yet


----------



## yulilin3

RunDisney announced the race calendar for 2017


----------



## Skywise

Why would you schedule the Disney world _STAR WARS_ dark side marathon AFTER season of the force at DHS?!  Why not swap times with the princess marathon?

Why not swap times with the Tinker Bell marathon and have it kick off SWW... (Ok maybe I'm dreaming there  )

It's fascinating that with this plus the ticket changes that Disney seems to have completely lost control of the Theme Park concept, integrated marketing and, worst of all, product looping.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Why would you schedule the Disney world _STAR WARS_ dark side marathon AFTER season of the force at DHS?!  Why not swap times with the princess marathon?
> 
> Why not swap times with the Tinker Bell marathon and have it kick off SWW... (Ok maybe I'm dreaming there  )
> 
> It's fascinating that with this plus the ticket changes that Disney seems to have completely lost control of the Theme Park concept, integrated marketing and, worst of all, product looping.


I don't think they would ever change dates for marathon weekend or princess weekend, those 2 race are well established and thousands of people plan their trip surrounding those dates.
My question is why not wait one more week and have it around May the 4th


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Why would you schedule the Disney world _STAR WARS_ dark side marathon AFTER season of the force at DHS?!  Why not swap times with the princess marathon?
> 
> Why not swap times with the Tinker Bell marathon and have it kick off SWW... (Ok maybe I'm dreaming there  )
> 
> It's fascinating that with this plus the ticket changes that Disney seems to have completely lost control of the Theme Park concept, integrated marketing and, worst of all, product looping.


I see your point and would personally like the overlap, but I doubt this is lost on them.  The truth is that they can draw people like me to WDW TWICE instead of just ONCE doing this.  Not so stupid on their part... on mine, perhaps... 

ETA: And we don't have any idea today what SotF or anything SW will look like in the parks for 2017.  We don't even have complete answers about 2016!!


----------



## lovethattink

The unknown and anticipation are starting to do a number on me and my family.  We are excited for Launch Bay, SotF, and hearing the fate of SWW.  I can be patient about a Star Wars land. Would love though for Disney to post some official or projected timelines!!


----------



## HCinKC

Oh yay, thanks for posting the runDisney dates! Am I correct that the "on sale" date is general public no AP? I want to let my friend know what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## acbshada

Yay!  I found Star Wars fans!  This is where the fun begins...  



HCinKC said:


> Oh yay, thanks for posting the runDisney dates! Am I correct that the "on sale" date is general public no AP? I want to let my friend know what to expect. Thanks!



I believe you're correct.  I recently signed up for the Dark Side 10k, and the "on sale" date listed was for the general public.  There was an added note on the site that said early registration for AP/DVC members was exactly one week prior to the sale date listed.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Oh yay, thanks for posting the runDisney dates! Am I correct that the "on sale" date is general public no AP? I want to let my friend know what to expect. Thanks!


pretty sure that's general public


----------



## DisneyObsessedMich

Hi again!!! I would like to ask if you guys know if Season of the Force will still happen? Im not an AP so I don't have access to the AP website.

We are still waiting and waiting and hoping and really really hoping SWW will happen in 2016


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyObsessedMich said:


> Hi again!!! I would like to ask if you guys know if Season of the Force will still happen? Im not an AP so I don't have access to the AP website.
> 
> We are still waiting and waiting and hoping and really really hoping SWW will happen in 2016


Season of the Force is definitely happening, we had confirmation for about a week thru the AP site on dates, January 5th thru March 20th before they took it away, but it is happening...SWW we are not sure yet


----------



## BuffaloJim

Is anyone else concerned that SWW are "coming summer 2016"?

I'm getting ready to make my flight reservations for May, and May is definitely not "summer". I don't want to to make plans for SWW in May and then not have them occur during the usual time frame.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Any chance SWW will take the place of Frozen Summer Fun? That would be "summer" wouldn't it?


----------



## mmafan

BuffaloJim said:


> Is anyone else concerned that SWW are "coming summer 2016"?
> 
> I'm getting ready to make my flight reservations for May, and May is definitely not "summer". I don't want to to make plans for SWW in May and then not have them occur during the usual time frame.


it always says summer...don't know why but last year it said the same thing......and to me it always feels like summer in orlando


----------



## soniam

BuffaloJim said:


> Is anyone else concerned that SWW are "coming summer 2016"?
> 
> I'm getting ready to make my flight reservations for May, and May is definitely not "summer". I don't want to to make plans for SWW in May and then not have them occur during the usual time frame.





Iowamomof4 said:


> Any chance SWW will take the place of Frozen Summer Fun? That would be "summer" wouldn't it?



As @mmafan said, May is summer to WDW. Since it usually goes into June, it's kind of hard to say Spring & Summer. Plus, for many places in North America, May is summer. Ahem, Texas!


----------



## GPC0321

yulilin3 said:


> Season of the Force is definitely happening, we had confirmation for about a week thru the AP site on dates, January 5th thru March 20th before they took it away, but it is happening...SWW we are not sure yet


Ohhh, I wish it went a bit longer. I get there March 25. *pout* Love me some Star Wars.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 ~ something for you to check on. On that other forum I've been reading , it's reported that the At-At is spewing/spitting water. It sounds like it used to do this and has now started up again. Does that have some significance?... as in "why?"


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ something for you to check on. On that other forum I've been reading , it's reported that the At-At is spewing/spitting water. It sounds like it used to do this and has now started up again. Does that have some significance?... as in "why?"


not sure if there is any significance, it was spitting water and doing the sound effects on Sunday and everyone was surprised to see it do that since it had been so long since it worked... hey, maybe there's hope for Disco Yeti


----------



## lovethattink

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ something for you to check on. On that other forum I've been reading , it's reported that the At-At is spewing/spitting water. It sounds like it used to do this and has now started up again. Does that have some significance?... as in "why?"



Oh cool! I remember that.  Not sure ds does.


----------



## momof2halls

I just read on Facebook that several people who emailed Disney to complain about the AP price increase have already received a real reply, not just the confirmation email.  I have not received any contact (other than the confirmation email) about my 2nd SWW email i sent last week. I am hoping this is a good sign that an announcement is coming soon!


----------



## lovethattink

AP event site updated, but still no mention of Launch Bay or Season of the Force. 

http://events.mydisneyresorts.com/apCal.html


----------



## DrewJB

Maybe they are very loosely using the term "summer" here, but that doesn't sound like a Disney thing to do.  This page makes it sound like Star Wars Weekends are moving later this year?  Weren't previous Star Wars Weekends held in the "Late Spring"?  This page has been up a while and isn't anything new, but it has me wondering about the timing.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


----------



## yulilin3

DrewJB said:


> Maybe they are very loosely using the term "summer" here, but that doesn't sound like a Disney thing to do.  This page makes it sound like Star Wars Weekends are moving later this year?  Weren't previous Star Wars Weekends held in the "Late Spring"?  This page has been up a while and isn't anything new, but it has me wondering about the timing.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/


They have always said coming Summer, for years now. We have learned to just go with Disney's meaning of Summer


----------



## Tennille

yulilin3 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> What an uneventful weekend, right?!?! I have received many messages asking to open the SWW thread earlier than expected because of the D23 news. I’m including information on Season of the Force and Launch Bay to help those arriving earlier next year. As many of you know it felt like Christmas morning Saturday August 15th, my favorite park getting some major, well deserved love and finally Star Wars Land being announced. As usual with these big announcements there are more questions than answers at the moment but I decided to include all that will happen next year to help plan for a wonderful, Star Wars filled trip. I will update these first couple of posts as we get new information to keep everyone informed on this awesome event and experiences that WDW puts together each year for us.
> 
> A little background on myself: Hi my name is Yulady (You-Lady), I'm a 41 year old mom of 2 teenagers and I love Star Wars and SWW. I'm an Orlando resident and an AP holder for the past 16 years. I've attended SWW every year for the last 12 years, you can say I know a thing or two about this event.
> 
> I post as objective as I can, I don’t usually answer the question “is it worth it”, that’s a subjective question but I will always give you my views on everything SWW and my personal experiences with the event. I post everything as a rumor (even if it comes from very reliable inside sources) until Disney announces either thru their Parks Blog or directly on the WDW site.
> 
> From suggestions of DISsers I’ll do things a bit differently this year. I will have multiple posts on this first page to keep each section better organized.
> 
> Also I will highlight times and places in this manner:
> 
> 2015 information is red
> 
> New information will stay purple for 2 days
> 
> 2016 information (confirmed by Disney not just rumored) will be green
> 
> For all of you SWW virgins I would recommend reading the General Tips post first and start from there. Re-read all these tips as often as possible will really make a difference between having an awesome SWW experience and a lousy one.
> 
> Here's some information about SWW:
> It started back in 1997 with 5 weekends from February 21st thru March 23rd. They skipped 1998 and 1999 and then changed the weekends to all May from 2000 to 2001. Again they skipped 2002 and then the dates have stayed consistent starting in 2003, from the last 2 weekends in May and the first 2 weekends in June. 2014 and 2015 saw the return of the 5 weekends.
> 
> If I can venture a guess, I would say that SWW will be
> 
> *May 13th through June 12th 2016*
> 
> *Announcements and their dates from SWW 2015*
> 
> 2015 dates were announced and character meals opened for booking December 2 2014
> Host and Fireworks announced Feb. 17 2015
> Galactic Gathering merchandise event announced March 3rd 2015
> D Tech Me announced March 27th 2015
> VIP Tour Ultimate Day at SWW announced April 3 2015
> Celebrities announced April 3 2015
> Shows announced April 3 2015
> FP+ went live on April 3 2015
> Premium and Deluxe Premium booking started April 6 2015
> Rebel Hangar opened for booking May 4th 2015
> 
> *Official thread from 2015 http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-weekends-thread-tips-and-tricks-2015.3324422/*
> 
> _DHS official opening time is at 8am with 2 Fantasmic! shows, at 9pm and 10:30pm during SWW (unofficially it opens around 7:30am)
> Great Movie Ride closes at 8:00 pm because of firework fall out
> Toy Story Midway Mania closes at 8:15pm because of firework fallout_
> *Here's a link to a comprehensive review of one day at SWW from 2014 **http://www.easywdw.com/worth-2/star...egy-characters-hoopla-crowds-merchandise-etc/*



I love SW is it worth going?


----------



## LoKiHB

DrewJB said:


> Maybe they are very loosely using the term "summer" here, but that doesn't sound like a Disney thing to do.  This page makes it sound like Star Wars Weekends are moving later this year?  Weren't previous Star Wars Weekends held in the "Late Spring"?  This page has been up a while and isn't anything new, but it has me wondering about the timing.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/




The web page says Summer every year.  It starts in May and goes through June.  If it happens, it will probably start I would think either 5/13 or 5/20.


----------



## yulilin3

Tennille said:


> I love SW is it worth going?


First off 
Yes!! If you are a SW is worth going. You can subscribe to this thread so you get email notifications of new posts or just read page 1 for updates following the color code so you see new, confirmed information for 2016 easily.
Please, if you have any questions, no matter how small just ask.


----------



## lovethattink

Tennille said:


> I love SW is it worth going?


Value, yes!! Most of sww is included with your admission ticket. There are special packages you can add on, but they are optional and enhance the experience.


----------



## Iowamomof4

If we go to SWW in 2016, and IF they start on May 13 (as many suspect they would), we would likely be at HS that first day. Will it be MORE of a madhouse because it is day 1, or LESS of a madhouse because it's day 1?


----------



## lovethattink

Iowamomof4 said:


> If we go to SWW in 2016, and IF they start on May 13 (as many suspect they would), we would likely be at HS that first day. Will it be MORE of a madhouse because it is day 1, or LESS of a madhouse because it's day 1?



More of a madhouse with media, bloggers, and collectors.


----------



## Iowamomof4

lovethattink said:


> More of a madhouse with media, bloggers, and collectors.



Oh. Would Saturday be better than Friday then? We would probably have the option of going on any day of that first weekend.


----------



## DisneySOS

I have absolutely nothing to report, just chiming in that I check this thread several times a week anxiously awaiting confirmation that SWW 2016 will in fact happen.  DH is a huge SW fan, DS not as much but loves it and booking this trip during this time frame I purposely booked an extra day so they could attend for the first time.  I haven't even told him yet that the character breakfast he thinks I'm going to try really hard to get ADRs for might not be happening. 
I'm also hoping for a start date of May 13th, otherwise I guess it wasn't meant to be for my family. 
Come on Disney, announce the dates already!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder that SWW 2015 was announced in December, before 2015 they usually announced January/February so we are still in the time frame and a ways to wait if they stick to their announcements.
I know the waiting sucks big time


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh. Would Saturday be better than Friday then? We would probably have the option of going on any day of that first weekend.


First weekend is busy just because it's first weekend. A lot of collectors go Friday to get their hands on limited edition merchandise and media is every where. Saturday will be a bit better but not by much, so it really is a personal choice.


----------



## DisneySOS

yulilin3 said:


> Just a reminder that SWW 2015 was announced in December, before 2015 they usually announced January/February so we are still in the time frame and a ways to wait if they stick to their announcements.
> I know the waiting sucks big time


Thanks - that's encouraging to hear!
Since the girls will be doing an MK day when the guys are supposed to be at DHS I guess I will just put them on all of my ADRs just in case it doesn't happen.  Since we didn't plan for AK this trip if it doesn't happen I imagine the guys might go off and do that on their own.  First world problems I know!



yulilin3 said:


> First weekend is busy just because it's first weekend. A lot of collectors go Friday to get their hands on limited edition merchandise and media is every where. Saturday will be a bit better but not by much, so it really is a personal choice.


Also good information to have.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Why would the At-At spit water?

ETA:  I assume they stopped doing it because it made the JTA stage wet, and now they started it back up because that's not a consideration, and maybe to generate some goodwil with people.  But I don't get why an At-At would spit water.  I guess they can't shoot lasers at guests  so the water is the "ammo?"


----------



## yulilin3

The flex theater behind RnRC has a name and it looks good...as to right now it will be used for Magic music Days and maybe the cheerleaders and will probably be used for SWW shows (if we have them) pictures courtesy of WDWMagic


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> First weekend is busy just because it's first weekend. A lot of collectors go Friday to get their hands on limited edition merchandise and media is every where. Saturday will be a bit better but not by much, so it really is a personal choice.



Oh, okay.  Bummer.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh, okay.  Bummer.


let me just say this...all weekends are busy. Usually Friday is a tiny bit better because locals have work/school. But the first Friday brings in bloggers/media and collectors. But all weekends are busy


----------



## Trixie15

What exactly IS Seasons of the Force?


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> Why would the At-At spit water?
> 
> ETA:  I assume they stopped doing it because it made the JTA stage wet, and now they started it back up because that's not a consideration, and maybe to generate some goodwil with people.  But I don't get why an At-At would spit water.  I guess they can't shoot lasers at guests  so the water is the "ammo?"


yeah the water is the ammo and it was doing it while the show was going on, well not the water part but the "pew pew" part


----------



## yulilin3

Trixie15 said:


> What exactly IS Seasons of the Force?


excellent question....we don't know yet.
We only have what Disney announced during D23
Here at DHS it will be weekend fireworks set to SW music, special food and beverages, showing of SW clips inside ABC Sound Studio (old Sounds Dangerous) new Force Awakens sequence in Star Tours and Launch Bay


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> yeah the water is the ammo and it was doing it while the show was going on, well not the water part but the "pew pew" part



I hope they figure out a way to keep that going once JTA (JTT?) is reopened.  (Maybe they'll put a roof over the stage!  )


----------



## lovethattink

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh. Would Saturday be better than Friday then? We would probably have the option of going on any day of that first weekend.



As @yulilin3 mentioned above, Saturdays are typically busier except for that first weekend.  And there's usually a negligible difference between Sat and Sun. Any other weekend,  Friday is best, but still busy.



Trixie15 said:


> What exactly IS Seasons of the Force?



Good question! 

[QUOTE"yulilin3, post: 54550734, member: 167146"]excellent question....we don't know yet.
We only have what Disney announced during D23
Here at DHS it will be weekend fireworks set to SW music, special food and beverages, showing of SW clips inside ABC Sound Studio (old Sounds Dangerous) new Force Awakens sequence in Star Tours and Launch Bay[/QUOTE]

We wait "patiently" in anticipation!


----------



## Trixie15

Very interesting!  I've never done any of the SWW so I'm not familiar with the fireworks shows at DHS.  If the park closes at 7 p.m., and Fantasmic! is at 7 p.m., would the fireworks show be after that then, or also at 7 p.m.?


----------



## yulilin3

Trixie15 said:


> Very interesting!  I've never done any of the SWW so I'm not familiar with the fireworks shows at DHS.  If the park closes at 7 p.m., and Fantasmic! is at 7 p.m., would the fireworks show be after that then, or also at 7 p.m.?


during SWW the park closes later, there is usually 2 Fantasmic! with the SW fireworks in the middle.


----------



## momof2halls

I guess i spoke too soon about not hearing from WDW on my 2nd email about if SWW is going go happen or not. I received a call this morning from Allison at WDW. We talked for 13 minutes!  I took notes, however i dont have them in front of me. She could not confirm anything at this point. One thing i wanted to go ahead and mention is that she said they have had lots of calls, letters and emails from people concerned about SWW 2016. She said that they are logging each one and after they respond to them they are passing all correspondence to the Hollywood Studios event planning team. With that being said, EVERYONE needs to contact them and tell them how much SWW means to you and that they must have it in 2016!   The squeaky wheel gets the oil!  
She said they have had a lot happening at WDW and she assured me an announcement would be made but she couldnt tell me when it might be. Re said last year it was announced mid December but she doesn't know if we should expect one sooner.  When i get my notes tomorrow i will post more details.


----------



## momof2halls

Ok, here are the notes from my conversation with Allison. She said that she had worked for Disney for over 20 years and that she often is a tour guide for SWW events. She apologized for the continued lack of information. She said that despite the unofficial reports the only dates for Season of the Force thay have been announced are for Disneyland only. She stated Launch Bay is the only thing that has been announced for WDW. She said at times it seems that the unofficial websites are leaked information some how because at times what they report ends up being true, however many times they are wrong. She stated they expect the new movie to be a huge success and she feels that they will increase the promotion of Star Wars and its presence in the parks leading up to the opening of Star Wars Land. She said she understands how frustrating it is for SWW fans to hear and see all the speculation. She said Disney is not intentionally withholding information from us. She said they have been very busy at WDW and that they literally only knew 1 day prior to the AP changes. She would not be surprised by the reported Season of the Force dates, she said it would make sense to her for them to have SoF, then the the SW run, then SWW.  She stated she hopes that we have additional offerings during SWW. She stated she is a SW fan and spends money every year at SWW herself. She stated she really doubts that SWW is over, she suspects SWW may be a little different but better than what we have seen in the past. I questioned about WDW announcing the end of Osborne Light Spectacular and if she would expect an announcement prior to the end of SWW. She stated that Osborne lights is a huge event much like SWW and if they were planning to end SWW she would expext them to announce it before the last event to give fans an opportunity to make a final visit. She is hopeful that we will know before early December. We discussed trip planning and she reinforced to make our plans as normal and secure our adrs. We discussed all the correspondence they have received in regards to SWW and that they are logging them and relaying all of our concerns to the HS event planning team.  She said she had my number and as soon as she knows anything offical she will call and update me.


----------



## yulilin3

@momof2halls  thanks for the detailed report. I was at DHS yesterday to enjoy all of the last sets of Mulch Sweat and Shears and asked a couple of people, regular C and management about all of it, SotF,SWW, when will JT be reopened...all I got was "We don't know".
It was a bittersweet day yesterday, on the one hand I had my daughter with 6 of her closest friends celebrating her birthday (her bday isn't until the 26th but we are going to NYC for that and this was the only weekend she could go with her friends) it was fun and I loved seeing the excitement from kids that have never been to DHS or seen Fantasmic! (2 of the girls cried) playing bubbles (yes, teenage girls that are too cool for everything else going nuts for bubbles)...and then the sad goodbye to a band that has been a staple of DHS for 11 years and actually are one of the main reasons my son went into music and performing. I just don't see the point in letting them go...I understand Osborne lights even though it pains me to no end but the band? because they would lose their rehearsal space due to construction? they can rehearse somewhere else, Disney has plenty of office spaces all over Orlando...this was just to save a couple of bucks and I got really angry and upset. The band did a great job yesterday, trying to keep a positive attitude and at the end they got a message that they had finally gotten a record deal (not true of course, all part of the story)
I'm sorry for my mini rant I just had a tough time yesterday with seeing them go


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I understand the disappointment when a favorite goes away, @yulilin3. I never really "got" Mulch Sweat and Shears -- we tending to avoid it. I'm not clear on how it fit into the theming either, but I may well be in the minority. Not that this should lessen your disappointment at all, but I suspect that for every guest who really misses them, many more will never notice -- I'm sure we wouldn't have, and we've been to WDW A LOT. I also don't know that it was just to save a few bucks. With all of the changes afoot for DHS, I'd expect changes in entertainment. All that said, I know it STINKS when a favorite disappears.   I hope that on net, you had a good time yesterday.


----------



## LoKiHB

momof2halls said:


> Ok, here are the notes from my conversation with Allison. She said that she had worked for Disney for over 20 years and that she often is a tour guide for SWW events. She apologized for the continued lack of information. She said that despite the unofficial reports the only dates for Season of the Force thay have been announced are for Disneyland only. She stated Launch Bay is the only thing that has been announced for WDW. She said at times it seems that the unofficial websites are leaked information some how because at times what they report ends up being true, however many times they are wrong. She stated they expect the new movie to be a huge success and she feels that they will increase the promotion of Star Wars and its presence in the parks leading up to the opening of Star Wars Land. She said she understands how frustrating it is for SWW fans to hear and see all the speculation. She said Disney is not intentionally withholding information from us. She said they have been very busy at WDW and that they literally only knew 1 day prior to the AP changes. She would not be surprised by the reported Season of the Force dates, she said it would make sense to her for them to have SoF, then the the SW run, then SWW.  She stated she hopes that we have additional offerings during SWW. She stated she is a SW fan and spends money every year at SWW herself. She stated she really doubts that SWW is over, she suspects SWW may be a little different but better than what we have seen in the past. I questioned about WDW announcing the end of Osborne Light Spectacular and if she would expect an announcement prior to the end of SWW. She stated that Osborne lights is a huge event much like SWW and if they were planning to end SWW she would expext them to announce it before the last event to give fans an opportunity to make a final visit. She is hopeful that we will know before early December. We discussed trip planning and she reinforced to make our plans as normal and secure our adrs. We discussed all the correspondence they have received in regards to SWW and that they are logging them and relaying all of our concerns to the HS event planning team.  She said she had my number and as soon as she knows anything offical she will call and update me.




A lot of this sounds like the conversation I had a few weeks ago. It may have actually been the same CM.  Allison sounds familiar. 

It looks like cm's for the most part are confident that SWW will happen this year. I certainly hope they're right. I know we'll be booking our BLT this coming week.  This SWW will be my son's 10th birthday. We'll all be very disappointed if we have to cancel in a month. 

Thanks so much for the update @momof2halls !!!!


----------



## lovethattink

@yulilin3 and other friends had asked if I've made a trip to Watto's Grotto. Until yesterday, I hadn't. Boy, was I surprised!! It's Darth's Mall renamed Watto's Grotto! There is sooo much more new merchandise than there was during SWW!! We were very impressed. DS had fun with cm asking the Talking Yoda questions. It's very similar to his R2 unit that dances and plays games. The only BB-8 they had was a spinning one and plush. New baseball hats included imperian officer hats. I took a ton of pictures of the merchandise during a downpour yesterday.

It was very bittersweet to see the ending of Mulch, Sweat and Shears. For years, we avoided it like the plague because ds couldn't handle the loudness. In the past year, he's been able to tolerate more and this group has become a favorite. (It was during FSF the first year, when they played on stage as the Ice Men of the North.)

We caught one show yesterday and it was nice to see fellow DIS there as well, @yulilin3 and @Gianfootography, I caught a picture or two of them at the show.


----------



## jimim

i just figured i would check in cause i have been editing pictures from the talks last summer and was wondering if anything was up yet.  i got some good shots of each talk.  tried to edit out peoples heads as much as possible.  that movie screen in the background reeks havoc on editing to get proper shadows and highlights. my darth vader pics sucked cause the sun came out exactly when we were up.  just our luck.  chewy came out good.

jim


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> i just figured i would check in cause i have been editing pictures from the talks last summer and was wondering if anything was up yet.  i got some good shots of each talk.  tried to edit out peoples heads as much as possible.  that movie screen in the background reeks havoc on editing to get proper shadows and highlights. my darth vader pics sucked cause the sun came out exactly when we were up.  just our luck.  chewy came out good.
> 
> jim


let us know when you add them to your flickr account


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I understand the disappointment when a favorite goes away, @yulilin3. I never really "got" Mulch Sweat and Shears -- we tending to avoid it. I'm not clear on how it fit into the theming either, but I may well be in the minority. Not that this should lessen your disappointment at all, but I suspect that for every guest who really misses them, many more will never notice -- I'm sure we wouldn't have, and we've been to WDW A LOT. I also don't know that it was just to save a few bucks. With all of the changes afoot for DHS, I'd expect changes in entertainment. All that said, I know it STINKS when a favorite disappears.   I hope that on net, you had a good time yesterday.


It fit into the theme because they would "sneak into the park" to play and maybe score a record deal.
I understand the point that not everyone loved them, some even avoided them but I'm never ok with something closing when there's nothing replacing it with something of equal or better level of entertainment.
I didn't really like Off Kilter or the Pirates attraction at DHS or Stitch attraction at MK but I don't want to see those things leave...it's only one less thing for someone to enjoy thus that person has to go somewhere else. And with DHS starting to put construction walls up they need all the entertainment they can get, which is why it makes no sense for them leaving now. To me it all started when they got rid of 4 for a Dollar...what was the point? people got entertained while they waited for Beauty and the Beast, now people just sit and wait.
Overall I had a good time yesterday, got to see some Disney friends and my daughter had a great day with her friends thanks to a lot of awesome CM. Now I'm going thru 200 pictures of the band, and trimming it down (get it? trimming  )
I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> let us know when you add them to your flickr account


Will!  I haven't added Disney stuff to it in a while.


----------



## pangyal

Well, we are hedging our bets and are booked for May 20-29. Thank you so much to those who are posting information and taking the time to find out some answers, however vague...it is so appreciated!

Though I find myself refreshing this thread far too often lol. I keep thinking the announcement will be posted any day, but it sounds like December will be the target for that after all...


----------



## jane2073

Add me to the list of people who are bitterly disappointed that Mulch, Sweat and Shears are gone.  They were such a fun group.


----------



## LoKiHB

Just got off the phone with DVC Member services for a matter unrelated to SWW.  At the end of the conversation, I figured what the hell, I'll ask AGAIN.  The CM I spoke to seems to be on the same page with everyone else.  She doesn't think SWW is being cancelled this year.  She checked the web site and said that she was fairly certain that if it was being cancelled it would no longer be on the website.  Of course she was unable to say one way or another anything definite, she seemed confident that our beloved SWW will be coming at least in 2016.

Hope this helps put some minds at ease....


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

I'm so happy I found this thread again...and totally daunted that it's at 80 pages. It's going to take FOREVER to catch up, but I know it'll be worth it! AP holder for years, SWW attendee for years, and @yulilin3 's 2015 SWW thread was invaluable and contributed to a great experience for me and DH who were limited to ONE DAY this year! 

I'm registered for the Dark Side half marathon (also did inaugural SW half at DL in January), so hope to see some of you!! Now back to catching up (while Episode V is playing - for reals, y'all).


----------



## lovethattink

Mimsy Borogove said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread again...and totally daunted that it's at 80 pages. It's going to take FOREVER to catch up, but I know it'll be worth it! AP holder for years, SWW attendee for years, and @yulilin3 's 2015 SWW thread was invaluable and contributed to a great experience for me and DH who were limited to ONE DAY this year!
> 
> I'm registered for the Dark Side half marathon (also did inaugural SW half at DL in January), so hope to see some of you!! Now back to catching up (while Episode V is playing - for reals, y'all).


Welcome back!  Don't worry about catch up, just jump right in. Anything known for sure is on the first post and updated regularly by @yulilin3!


----------



## dutchdisneyfamily

Checking in here! I have loved this thread in the past. I will be there in early June again and I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Iowamomof4

With all the talk of potential ticket price increases, I decided to go ahead and book a trip for May 10-18. I have two trips booked now (the other is a BB for Sept) but I only intend to actually go once. We're just waiting to see what they announce about SWW to help us decide!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Lewis and I decided pretty last minute to attend the Halloween party last Friday (we bought our tickets that morning). So happy we did! I have been to the party before but this was Lewis' first time. He very much enjoyed wearing his Jedi costume and took every opportunity to use the lightsaber he built during SWW last year. That should hold him over until they have new SW things to do in the parks.

We also got to pick up the new Hocus Pocus magic bands - so excited. I didn't like the design on the t-shirts but love it smaller on the band.


----------



## lovingeire

I may have just talked DH into a quick 1-2 day trip on our way north for our move this summer.  It will probably be Memorial Day weekend, which isn't ideal, but it's better than nothing!  My logic, which seemed to work, was that our AP's expire June 1st so we might as well use them one more time!   Of course then he told me we shouldn't go to Disney again till the little boys are in middle school.  He's so funny!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Am I too old to put Poe's X Wing on my Christmas list?


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Am I too old to put Poe's X Wing on my Christmas list?



Absolutely not! I just bought myself an Xmas Lego set and a Lego Darth Maul keychain. They also have some new SW Itty Bitties at Hallmark that I think I am going to have to buy


----------



## gismo1554

I was surprised to see that the SWW Disney page states Summer 2016. Did it always class May as Summer or is this different to previous years? Hoping we might get an announcement sooner than December


----------



## yulilin3

gismo1554 said:


> I was surprised to see that the SWW Disney page states Summer 2016. Did it always class May as Summer or is this different to previous years? Hoping we might get an announcement sooner than December


yes, each year it says Summer, but it's Disney's idea of Summer and not actual, calendar Summer


----------



## yulilin3

some pictures of construction at DHS (not much happening) and pics of the last day of Mulch 
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-october-12th-2015


----------



## gismo1554

yulilin3 said:


> yes, each year it says Summer, but it's Disney's idea of Summer and not actual, calendar Summer


 
Thanks! Knew someone over here would know!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Wouldn't it be lovely if they EXPANDED SWW this year, for one last hurrah?! Or do you prefer that they only last 5-ish weekends?


----------



## LoKiHB

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely if they EXPANDED SWW this year, for one last hurrah?! Or do you prefer that they only last 5-ish weekends?



I think 5 weekends is enough personally.  Of course, I only go for one weekend.  If I lived nearby, I might think differently.  That being said, if they expand it too much, wouldn't it just become SotF?


----------



## Iowamomof4

I guess, eventually (5 years from now?), Hollywood Studios (or whatever they change its name to) will become SWW every day. I can't wait!


----------



## yulilin3

I see it as if Universal Orlando would have had Harry Potter weekends, let's say they had the actors panels and meet and greets and HP characters and a parade and fireworks, then they made both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade, would that have made it HP weekends every day? in my opinion, no.
Same with DHS, SWW has a parade, actors panels and autograph sessions, characters meet and greet and fireworks, would having a land with 2 new attractions and food offerings make it SWW everyday, no.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> I see it as if Universal Orlando would have had Harry Potter weekends, let's say they had the actors panels and meet and greets and HP characters and a parade and fireworks, then they made both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade, would that have made it HP weekends every day? in my opinion, no.
> Same with DHS, SWW has a parade, actors panels and autograph sessions, characters meet and greet and fireworks, would having a land with 2 new attractions and food offerings make it SWW everyday, no.



I believe part of what makes SWW as awesome as it is, is the fact that it is not a year round thing.  It's like Christmas.  We love it, we get antsy with anticipation, we plan our trips around it each year.  That is the best part.  The anticipation. Knowing something big is happening and that it won't be there all the time.  

I'm really hoping that even with the new land, they will still have SWW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I see it as if Universal Orlando would have had Harry Potter weekends, let's say they had the actors panels and meet and greets and HP characters and a parade and fireworks, then they made both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade, would that have made it HP weekends every day? in my opinion, no.
> Same with DHS, SWW has a parade, actors panels and autograph sessions, characters meet and greet and fireworks, would having a land with 2 new attractions and food offerings make it SWW everyday, no.


I would hope that even after DHS is fully Star Wars-ified, they would have SWW in some form. All those EXTRAS you mentioned. I think it would still be an extra draw and money maker for Disney in slow season.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I see it as if Universal Orlando would have had Harry Potter weekends, let's say they had the actors panels and meet and greets and HP characters and a parade and fireworks, then they made both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade, would that have made it HP weekends every day? in my opinion, no.
> Same with DHS, SWW has a parade, actors panels and autograph sessions, characters meet and greet and fireworks, would having a land with 2 new attractions and food offerings make it SWW everyday, no.



You're right, of course. I wasn't thinking about the actors panels and those things. I'm just anxious for the new Star Wars land because I guess that interests me more than the actors (primarily because I just don't want to fight the crowds just to see them or get their autograph). I would love to see the fireworks in person though, and I'm excited to check out the Launch Bay when it opens.


----------



## LoKiHB

Iowamomof4 said:


> You're right, of course. I wasn't thinking about the actors panels and those things. I'm just anxious for the new Star Wars land because I guess that interests me more than the actors (primarily because I just don't want to fight the crowds just to see them or get their autograph). I would love to see the fireworks in person though, and I'm excited to check out the Launch Bay when it opens.




For me, its not so much the actors, or the shopping, or the panels.  I just love the atmosphere.  There is something very special in the air at DHS during SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> You're right, of course. I wasn't thinking about the actors panels and those things. I'm just anxious for the new Star Wars land because I guess that interests me more than the actors (primarily because I just don't want to fight the crowds just to see them or get their autograph). I would love to see the fireworks in person though, and I'm excited to check out the Launch Bay when it opens.


The fireworks are amazing and I'm sure Launch Bay will be completely immersive, can't wait either.
I'm wondering if we will see an announcement on that this week, they have posted 5 stories before noon, which is impressive since they usually do 5 stories through out the entire day.


----------



## lovethattink

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely if they EXPANDED SWW this year, for one last hurrah?! Or do you prefer that they only last 5-ish weekends?



The rumor flying around the last day of SWW was that there was going to be 7 weekends for 7 episodes.  Then a few weeks later the question about would there even be a sww this year surfaced.

I'd be very happy with 7 for 7!


----------



## 5dwarves

Like many others on this thread, we are waiting to plan a trip for our family of 7 (no small planning task) to go to WDW for SWW.   I am going to take the advice of momof2halls and call and chat with a live person.   I did see the following post on the Disney Parks blog, after many of the other posters had not received any answers to their questions about the future of SWW :

*Mary on October 3rd, 2015 at 6:30 pm*
So no one “Official” has answered that SWW will be continuing. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Abbey1

When is it likely that the Season of the Force information will be released? My family will be in WDW the first week in February and we're so excited to be able to enjoy some Star Wars events even though we won't be there during a Star Wars Weekend. So far, I am just planning on us having a Hollywood Studios day on Friday since there will be fireworks (this is confirmed, correct?). Is it likely that they will have character meals like they do for the weekends during this time as well? 

Sorry- I hope these questions haven't already been asked a million times, and hopefully this is the right place to ask them!


----------



## gismo1554

Abbey1 said:


> When is it likely that the Season of the Force information will be released? My family will be in WDW the first week in February and we're so excited to be able to enjoy some Star Wars events even though we won't be there during a Star Wars Weekend. So far, I am just planning on us having a Hollywood Studios day on Friday since there will be fireworks (this is confirmed, correct?). Is it likely that they will have character meals like they do for the weekends during this time as well?
> 
> Sorry- I hope these questions haven't already been asked a million times, and hopefully this is the right place to ask them!


 
I read something about it last week which I thought was from an announcement with tentative dates of up to the 20th March so I think it would cover you.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/09/dates...ason-of-the-force-event-at-walt-disney-world/

And the fireworks I believe were confirmed as being a permemant weekend thing anyway at the moment aren't they?


----------



## yulilin3

Abbey1 said:


> When is it likely that the Season of the Force information will be released? My family will be in WDW the first week in February and we're so excited to be able to enjoy some Star Wars events even though we won't be there during a Star Wars Weekend. So far, I am just planning on us having a Hollywood Studios day on Friday since there will be fireworks (this is confirmed, correct?). Is it likely that they will have character meals like they do for the weekends during this time as well?
> 
> Sorry- I hope these questions haven't already been asked a million times, and hopefully this is the right place to ask them!


SotF should be From January 5th all the way through March 20th. The only thing that Disney has confirmed is that it will include weekend SW Fireworks, Launch Bay will be open, Star Tours will have the new Firce Awakens sequence and previews and clips of SW movies will play inside ABC Sound Studio. No word on character meals yet


----------



## Avery&Todd

I've read through the posts and the pages about the SotF and am I understanding it correctly that it will replace the SSW in May/June or not??  Totally confused here!  OR, have they not officially said if SotF will have any affect on SWW?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Avery&Todd said:


> I've read through the posts and the pages about the SotF and am I understanding it correctly that it will replace the SSW in May/June or not??  Totally confused here!  OR, have they not officially said if SotF will have any affect on SWW?


Disney has NOT said anything official about changing SWW because of SotF or anything else.  The website still says "Summer 2016" - same phrasing as last year.  SOME rumors have suggested no SWW this year.  Still waiting for official info... last year the first announcement of dates was Dec 2... hoping earlier this year...


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> I've read through the posts and the pages about the SotF and am I understanding it correctly that it will replace the SSW in May/June or not??  Totally confused here!  OR, have they not officially said if SotF will have any affect on SWW?


No information on SWW as of yet. The official site says that SWW will come back "Summer 2016" but Disney officially hasn't confirmed. SotF will be from January to March so it wouldn't affect the regular dates for SWW.
Keep an eye out on the first page of this thread, any confirmed information will be in green


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> No information on SWW as of yet. The official site says that SWW will come back "Summer 2016" but Disney officially hasn't confirmed. SotF will be from January to March so it wouldn't affect the regular dates for SWW.
> Keep an eye out on the first page of this thread, any confirmed information will be in green



THANKS!!


----------



## 5dwarves

gismo1554 said:


> I read something about it last week which I thought was from an announcement with tentative dates of up to the 20th March so I think it would cover you.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/09/dates...ason-of-the-force-event-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> And the fireworks I believe were confirmed as being a permemant weekend thing anyway at the moment aren't they?



I sure hope that this unofficial blog linked above isn't correct.   The rest of the blog says "The event will replace Star Wars Weekends in* 2016*. There is still no word if Star Wars Weekends will ever return."  

An earlier post noted that there was a heads up when other events were being discontinued; giving people a chance to make the last visit...I can't imagine Disney would break from that procedure.  I would have expected an announcement before this year if SWW was going by the wayside.  My guess (only a guess) is that they will keep it going until SW Land is ready to open, and then it will morph into something new.


----------



## gismo1554

5dwarves said:


> An earlier post noted that there was a heads up when other events were being discontinued; giving people a chance to make the last visit...I can't imagine Disney would break from that procedure.  I would have expected an announcement before this year if SWW was going by the wayside.  My guess (only a guess) is that they will keep it going until SW Land is ready to open, and then it will morph into something new.


 
They could however come up with some line about how they haven't got rid of it they've changed it into the Jan thing. I dunno though. I'm hoping this is wrong and we have both!


----------



## yulilin3

5dwarves said:


> I sure hope that this unofficial blog linked above isn't correct.   The rest of the blog says "The event will replace Star Wars Weekends in* 2016*. There is still no word if Star Wars Weekends will ever return."
> 
> An earlier post noted that there was a heads up when other events were being discontinued; giving people a chance to make the last visit...I can't imagine Disney would break from that procedure.  I would have expected an announcement before this year if SWW was going by the wayside.  My guess (only a guess) is that they will keep it going until SW Land is ready to open, and then it will morph into something new.





gismo1554 said:


> They could however come up with some line about how they haven't got rid of it they've changed it into the Jan thing. I dunno though. I'm hoping this is wrong and we have both!


wdwnt was the only blog that has said that SWW is cancelled for next year, they have also, in the past, done stories to get people to click on their site even though they have been completely wrong.
I'm not saying they are right or wrong on this story, all I'm saying is that we cannot know for sure until Disney announces it.


----------



## Jennasis

Well, I placed my bet...just booked May 12-15 hoping for last weekend of F&G and first weekend of SWW.  Now we wait...


----------



## Cluelyss

Didn't think we'd make it back this year, but "won" a week in Orlando at my daughter's school auction fundraiser. Thought we were going to have to use it in October, but was just able to book it for the week after school gets out (May 27), so here's hoping we are able to spend some time at SWW while we are there!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Didn't think we'd make it back this year, but "won" a week in Orlando at my daughter's school auction fundraiser. Thought we were going to have to use it in October, but was just able to book it for the week after school gets out (May 27), so here's hoping we are able to spend some time at SWW while we are there!!


that's awesome!!


----------



## mmafan

@yulilin3 can we start a wish list of the weeks or days that everyone is hoping to go to. IF SWW happens.......


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> @yulilin3 can we start a wish list of the weeks or days that everyone is hoping to go to. IF SWW happens.......


@soniam  will be in charge of the roll call thread, we are waiting for confirmation from Disney that SWW will happen next year. No point opening a thread if it's not confirmed yet.


----------



## yulilin3

they finally updated the JTA page to add this
The Jedi Training Academy has closed its blast doors, but be on the lookout for a new attraction—coming to your galaxy soon! 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-jedi-training-academy/


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> @soniam  will be in charge of the roll call thread, we are waiting for confirmation from Disney that SWW will happen next year. No point opening a thread if it's not confirmed yet.


true but starting a thread like that is fun and exciting and makes it FEEL like SWW *is* going to happen!


----------



## HCinKC

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh. Would Saturday be better than Friday then? We would probably have the option of going on any day of that first weekend.


We were there first weekend this year, 2015. Do not let it intimidate you. We did half days each day - Friday afternoon, Saturday morning, Sunday afternoon. While it may be busier in 2016 with the new movie, and tighter with construction walls, I wouldn't worry too much. We didn't have any trouble getting around, and my son got every character autograph except one that he chose to pass on. We didn't do any shows, but we had time if we wanted.



soniam said:


> Absolutely not! I just bought myself an Xmas Lego set and a Lego Darth Maul keychain. They also have some new SW Itty Bitties at Hallmark that I think I am going to have to buy


A friend works at Hallmark. They are introducing "Biggies" soon. She said there would be SW ones but wasn't sure which at release.

Another thing that is surely throwing a wrench in Disney's plans are all of the construction walls. I know we've talked about it before, but by May, it should be pretty tight. If they follow suit with DL and try to move faster, it could be bonkers trying to lay out SWW. I am sure they have regulations for walkway size, capacity, etc that will all be affected. I can't imagine they won't have it again, but it might be harder to plan than normal...which I am sure it is a ton of work in a normal year!

On another note, I have been somewhat obsessed with the Rebels Recon Missions app lol. Also been working on YDs's BB8 costume. And...DH didn't say no to DL in Dec, so I am keeping an eye out. I am still not committed, but if an airline deal comes across my email...hmm...


----------



## Brian White

I'm all over the map with this.  We're planning to go to the first weekend of SWW, but we're waiting for confirmation before booking anything.  Mostly my son and I want D Tech scans, to visit the Darth Mall, be surrounded by characters, attend the Fireworks show, and ride Star Tours as many times as possible.  HOWEVER, SoTF would be more convenient, because I'd prefer to go during his March Break.  I'm wondering how much of the experience is available during SoTF?


----------



## yulilin3

Brian White said:


> I'm all over the map with this.  We're planning to go to the first weekend of SWW, but we're waiting for confirmation before booking anything.  Mostly my son and I want D Tech scans, to visit the Darth Mall, be surrounded by characters, attend the Fireworks show, and ride Star Tours as many times as possible.  HOWEVER, SoTF would be more convenient, because I'd prefer to go during his March Break.  I'm wondering how much of the experience is available during SoTF?


first of all 
It's very hard to plan since we have very little details on what SotF will have and if SWW will be back.
As of now all we know for SotF is that there will be weekend fireworks, Launch Bay will be open (Vader and Chewie meets, props from the movies) special SW merchandise will be available, new Force Awakens sequence at Star Tours and SW clips playing inside ABC Sound Studio.
But I would recommend that you keep an eye out for this thread and also Disney Parks Blog.
I'm hoping/expecting an announcement on SotF soon


----------



## Brian White

Thanks yulilin3!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> @soniam  will be in charge of the roll call thread, we are waiting for confirmation from Disney that SWW will happen next year. No point opening a thread if it's not confirmed yet.



If SOTF meals or packages are announced, then I can start a roll call thread for that, or maybe make it one thread for both SOTF and SWW. Just different lists.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> true but starting a thread like that is fun and exciting and makes it FEEL like SWW *is* going to happen!



A thread like that is work though for the person having to keep track of everyone and displaying it in the thread. No point in doing work if it's not necessary. Once SOTF stuff is announced, we can start something.


----------



## mmafan

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> true but starting a thread like that is fun and exciting and makes it FEEL like SWW *is* going to happen!


LOL....that's what I as hoping.....


----------



## mmafan

soniam said:


> If SOTF meals or packages are announced, then I can start a roll call thread for that, or maybe make it one thread for both SOTF and SWW. Just different lists.
> 
> 
> 
> A thread like that is work though for the person having to keep track of everyone and displaying it in the thread. No point in doing work if it's not necessary. Once SOTF stuff is announced, we can start something.


THANKS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mmafan

and don't forget the NEW SEASON OF STAR WARS REBELS starts tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soniam

mmafan said:


> and don't forget the NEW SEASON OF STAR WARS REBELS starts tonight!!!!!!!!!



TIVO picked up the last episode, and we got fooled into thinking it was a new one. Talk about dashing hopes I don't know if we will get to watch tonight or have to wait until Saturday. Everything seems crazy right now. However, there was a new Droid Tales


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> TIVO picked up the last episode, and we got fooled into thinking it was a new one. Talk about dashing hopes I don't know if we will get to watch tonight or have to wait until Saturday. Everything seems crazy right now. However, there was a new Droid Tales


I am loving Droid Tales, watched the Millennium Falcon one yesterday, so funny. And, yes, Rebels on DVR schedule already


----------



## soniam

I wish Disney Store had this shirt for women, instead of just girls. I would love more women's stuff with Rey.


----------



## luvallprincesses

DS8 was so excited to get this order number at BK tonight...while wearing this shirt. He was so hoping when his burger was up that they would announce "execute order 66".  But of course it did not happen.


----------



## HCinKC

mmafan said:


> and don't forget the NEW SEASON OF STAR WARS REBELS starts tonight!!!!!!!!!


We are recording it because the Royals are on as we speak. Woohoo Go Royals!



luvallprincesses said:


> DS8 was so excited to get this order number at BK tonight...while wearing this shirt. He was so hoping when his burger was up that they would announce "execute order 66".  But of course it did not happen.


That is so awesome! I love it lol!


----------



## Threeninas

Hi everyone! First time posting on here.  Has anyone heard any more details about which characters will be "interacting" at Launch Bay once it opens? I know there is the Vader and Chewy meet and greets, but my kiddos are hoping to meet characters like Ahsoka and Darth Maul. Any ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## soniam

Threeninas said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting on here.  Has anyone heard any more details about which characters will be "interacting" at Launch Bay once it opens? I know there is the Vader and Chewy meet and greets, but my kiddos are hoping to meet characters like Ahsoka and Darth Maul. Any ideas? Thanks!!



Nothing yet. We are all waiting to see. I think they only announced Vader and Chewie for Disneyland, so I don't know if they will have anything different at DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

Threeninas said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting on here.  Has anyone heard any more details about which characters will be "interacting" at Launch Bay once it opens? I know there is the Vader and Chewy meet and greets, but my kiddos are hoping to meet characters like Ahsoka and Darth Maul. Any ideas? Thanks!!



like @soniam  said we really don't have any details other than what DL will offer, they are showing meet and greet with Chewie in the huge banner that's on the main entrance to where Launch Bay will be and I'm sure that Vader will also meet, other than that I don't think there's enough space for another character meet inside.


----------



## yulilin3

if anyone was waiting for them, the Elite figures series are back in stock at the Disney Store, just got my Rey and BB8
http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars/mn/1023301/


----------



## msmama

HCinKC said:


> On another note, I have been somewhat obsessed with the Rebels Recon Missions app lol. Also been working on YDs's BB8 costume. And...DH didn't say no to DL in Dec, so I am keeping an eye out. I am still not committed, but if an airline deal comes across my email...hmm...



Please share the BB8 costume.  My son wanted to be BB8, but we have no parties, he can't wear costumes to school and he's not a huge fan of trick of treating, so he would essentially have no time to wear it so I managed to convince him to wear an old costume instead (now he's debating between jedi and ninja turtle).  

Now I find myself kind of bummed that I don't get to figure out how to make it, though!!


----------



## HCinKC

msmama said:


> Please share the BB8 costume.  My son wanted to be BB8, but we have no parties, he can't wear costumes to school and he's not a huge fan of trick of treating, so he would essentially have no time to wear it so I managed to convince him to wear an old costume instead (now he's debating between jedi and ninja turtle).
> 
> Now I find myself kind of bummed that I don't get to figure out how to make it, though!!


I basically Tried to copy cat one of those pumpkin costumes. The kind that is basically a romper with stuffing in it. I got an oversized white tshirt, cut off the sleeves, and sewed the bottom center closed. I hand drew the circles with fabric marker and am painting them now. Once that's done, I'll put some elastic in the legs. I'm just going to put some stuffing in after he has it on, so the stuffing will just be between his undershirt and the costume shirt, not actually part of the costume. I didn't feel like putting in the effort of sewing two layers together lol. Oh, and I found a white stocking cap in the girls section at Walmart. I'm going to paint that like BB's head.

ETA: If you need to fit this on a bigger body, it'd be wise to use snaps or maybe a strong Velcro for the bottom rather than sewing it closed. My toddler will be able to fit through the neck hole, but an older kid might not. I haven't actually tried it on him yet. The neck will probably be too big, so I might add a drawstring to it to cinch it some once it's on.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> like @soniam  said we really don't have any details other than what DL will offer, they are showing meet and greet with Chewie in the huge banner that's on the main entrance to where Launch Bay will be and I'm sure that Vader will also meet, other than that I don't think there's enough space for another character meet inside.



If they leave the animation building the same inside, there'd be plenty of space for more than two characters.  They have the hiro/baymax spot, sorcerer mickey, Minnie's room, where the incredibles met, and that random hallway where characters sometimes came in out of the rain.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If they leave the animation building the same inside, there'd be plenty of space for more than two characters.  They have the hiro/baymax spot, sorcerer mickey, Minnie's room, where the incredibles met, and that random hallway where characters sometimes came in out of the rain.


that's right! I don't think they did any construction changes to the inside. All we have to go by is the concept art. The difference is that only Mickey and Baymax (that area) had a bigger space for lines, Minnie had a small space for lines and Incredibles almost no space at all,  not sure how they would work the big lines for SW characters


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Though, knowing disney, I think it's a long shot that there would be more than two characters.  Whether others agree or disagree, I'm starting to associate disney with the 'bare minimum'.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> that's right! I don't think they did any construction changes to the inside. All we have to go by is the concept art. The difference is that only Mickey and Baymax (that area) had a bigger space for lines, Minnie had a small space for lines and Incredibles almost no space at all,  not sure how they would work the big lines for SW characters





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Though, knowing disney, I think it's a long shot that there would be more than two characters.  Whether others agree or disagree, I'm starting to associate disney with the 'bare minimum'.



Looking at the concept art, there are also 2 roaming characters in the picture.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I don't see why 2 characters would be bare minimum.  This is 2 more SW characters than there were during this period prior to this!!  And in my mind, this leaves room for SWW to offer MORE than just what will be there for Launch Bay.  I guess when it comes to Disney, I'm a "glass half full" type of person... nowhere else, come to think of it... ...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I like the lack of crowds in the concept art - show of hands - how many people think it will be 'that crowded' when it opens?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I like the lack of crowds in the concept art - show of hands - how many people think it will be 'that crowded' when it opens?


 The kid in red shirt that looks completely freaked out and about to cry, walking away from R2D2


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> The kid in red shirt that looks completely freaked out and about to cry, walking away from R2D2


----------



## yulilin3

this is what happens when I'm bored and waiting...I start looking at dumb details like that. I also create backstories:
The kid and his family were about to meet R2D2 and his line got cut off and that's why he's walking away in pain


----------



## DisDadDVC

lovethattink said:


> Looking at the concept art, there are also 2 roaming characters in the picture.



Maybe those are just statues and not roaming characters...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

what we don't see is the mile long line outside of the building to get in....

edited to add -maybe I can go ahead and book my FP+ to get in there with a "minimal" wait...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> The kid in red shirt that looks completely freaked out and about to cry, walking away from R2D2



I thought he was afraid of r2.  His dad's going to get mad soon, because he paid too much money for this trip for his son to be afraid of characters.



DisDadDVC said:


> Maybe those are just statues and not roaming characters...



That's what I originally thought, looks like the woman is poking the storm trooper.  Even though I think there will only be chewie and Vader, I will of course be super pleased if there are more.

Do we think Vader will be visa card exclusive?  I thought I read somewhere that dhs is getting a sw character visa card meet exclusive.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought he was afraid of r2.  His dad's going to get mad soon, because he paid too much money for this trip for his son to be afraid of characters.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I originally thought, looks like the woman is poking the storm trooper.  Even though I think there will only be chewie and Vader, I will of course be super pleased if there are more.
> 
> Do we think Vader will be visa card exclusive?  I thought I read somewhere that dhs is getting a sw character visa card meet exclusive.


Vader will be the Chase character but I also think that the regular public will be able to meet him...maybe working 2 rooms, or maybe the Chase meet will be during a particular hour and then the general public will meet him


----------



## yulilin3

you can also see in the artist rendering that the adults are hogging the video games...not cool


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> you can also see in the artist rendering that the adults are hogging the video games...not cool


That's what I was thinking when I first saw it!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> you can also see in the artist rendering that the adults are hogging the video games...not cool



Well speaking as an adult... yeah it is!


----------



## yulilin3

In unrelated (maybe related) and uninteresting news the entire sites "entertainment" tab has gone away, it's not displaying anything for any of the parks.
Like the other thread said the site has been acting wonky since yesterday.
At least yesterday they took away that Mulch Sweat and Shears were playing NYE at DHS


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Well speaking as an adult... yeah it is!


I know they will have to limit the games, my daughter can't wait to try out Battlefront


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OK.... Guys..... Do sw tickets for the movie really go on sale next Monday?!  Is everyone getting a plan together about where they're going to see it?

And I'm pretty sure that is me hogging a video game in that concept art. Like when innoventions had the dance dance revolution disney version a loooong time ago... And no one else got a turn...


----------



## yulilin3

Apparently Disney will announce ticket sales tomorrow for Monday. I am staying up until midnight to buy them. First viewing will be Cinemark at Pointe Orlando, it's the only true IMAX theater we have in Orlando, second viewing RPX at the Loop.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Apparently Disney will announce ticket sales tomorrow for Monday. I am staying up until midnight to buy them. First viewing will be Cinemark at Pointe Orlando, it's the only true IMAX theater we have in Orlando, second viewing RPX at the Loop.



Are you staying up til midnight on Sunday then?  (Just making sure which night I need to stay up for too!   )


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Are you staying up til midnight on Sunday then?  (Just making sure which night I need to stay up for too!   )


that's the plan, if they are going to release them at that time.


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> that's the plan, if they are going to release them at that time.



Hey, for once I'll be glad I live on the west coast.....midnight in Florida is 9pm for us...so watch OUAT until 8pm...get a snack, credit card and log on to keep clicking.


----------



## lovethattink

New Star Wars benefits for Chase card members

Star Wars specific M&G!!


----------



## CodeGoddess

lovethattink said:


> New Star Wars benefits for Chase card members
> 
> Star Wars specific M&G!!
> 
> View attachment 129110



Is that for any Chase card or just the Disney Chase card?


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> OK.... Guys..... Do sw tickets for the movie really go on sale next Monday?!  Is everyone getting a plan together about where they're going to see it?
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that is me hogging a video game in that concept art. Like when innoventions had the dance dance revolution disney version a loooong time ago... And no one else got a turn...



I don't where to go here in Austin, especially if you want IMAX. I think there are only 3: Bullock State Museum (which doesn't always show first releases, more educational stuff), AMC Barton Creek Square (at the mall down south), and Regal Gateway (near the Arboretum). I like Alamo, and some of them have good 3D, like the South Lamar one, but I don't think any of them are IMAX. We plan to have our Xmas meal at Alamo and watch it, since we are leaving the day it's released and won't be back in the country until late xmas eve.


----------



## yulilin3

CodeGoddess said:


> Is that for any Chase card or just the Disney Chase card?


here's the wording from the site
3. *Character Meet ‘N’ Greet*
The _Disneyland_® Resort Character Meet ‘N’ Greet Photo Opportunities are offered daily during set hours–the Disney Character Meet ‘N’ Greet is at _Disney California Adventure_® Park and the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet is at _Disneyland_® Park. The _Walt Disney World_® Resort Character Meet ‘N’ Greet Photo Opportunities are offered daily during set hours–the Disney Character Meet ‘N’ Greet is at_Epcot_® and the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet is at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®. Separate Theme Park admission required for each Meet ‘N’ Greet Opportunity.* Must present a valid Disney Visa Credit Card* for entry for up to 6 people per cardmember account (each cardmember account may be used for entry only one time per day). Operating times, days of the week, locations and appearance of Characters may vary and are subject to restrictions and change or cancellation without notice. Not valid in combination with other offers, discounts or promotions. Offer is for personal use only and may not be transferred or resold. Please visit DisneyRewards.com/ParkPerks for additional information.
https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/


----------



## CodeGoddess

yulilin3 said:


> here's the wording from the site
> 3. *Character Meet ‘N’ Greet*
> The _Disneyland_® Resort Character Meet ‘N’ Greet Photo Opportunities are offered daily during set hours–the Disney Character Meet ‘N’ Greet is at _Disney California Adventure_® Park and the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet is at _Disneyland_® Park. The _Walt Disney World_® Resort Character Meet ‘N’ Greet Photo Opportunities are offered daily during set hours–the Disney Character Meet ‘N’ Greet is at_Epcot_® and the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet is at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®. Separate Theme Park admission required for each Meet ‘N’ Greet Opportunity.* Must present a valid Disney Visa Credit Card* for entry for up to 6 people per cardmember account (each cardmember account may be used for entry only one time per day). Operating times, days of the week, locations and appearance of Characters may vary and are subject to restrictions and change or cancellation without notice. Not valid in combination with other offers, discounts or promotions. Offer is for personal use only and may not be transferred or resold. Please visit DisneyRewards.com/ParkPerks for additional information.
> https://disneyrewards.com/starwarscard/



Hmmm we have 7 people and one Disney card that is my sisters. Wonder how strict they are on the 6 person limit? I would hate to apply for another Chase card just to get a Disney one.


----------



## cvjpirate

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> OK.... Guys..... Do sw tickets for the movie really go on sale next Monday?!  Is everyone getting a plan together about where they're going to see it?
> 
> 
> Not sure when they will be going on sale here yet. I already have one reserved for the the 1st night they show it locally, (know the owner and she promised me a ticket). I will be going to Raleigh NC (2 hours away) the weekend to see it in IMAX, long as I can get a ticket.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> OK.... Guys..... Do sw tickets for the movie really go on sale next Monday?!  Is everyone getting a plan together about where they're going to see it?
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that is me hogging a video game in that concept art. Like when innoventions had the dance dance revolution disney version a loooong time ago... And no one else got a turn...


DH is refusing to allow any of us (me OR the kids) to accompany him to his first viewing!!

Granted, the kids asked a LOT of questions when we first showed them the originals, but to banish me?!?! Humph!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I don't where to go here in Austin, especially if you want IMAX. I think there are only 3: Bullock State Museum (which doesn't always show first releases, more educational stuff), AMC Barton Creek Square (at the mall down south), and Regal Gateway (near the Arboretum). I like Alamo, and some of them have good 3D, like the South Lamar one, but I don't think any of them are IMAX. We plan to have our Xmas meal at Alamo and watch it, since we are leaving the day it's released and won't be back in the country until late xmas eve.


we'll actually be in Anaheim, on our backstage magic abd trip.  I'm still wishing that they'll get us an early screening (one trip report I read, they got to see the hobbit a week before it was released), hey, I can dream.  If not, their downtown Disney has an IMAX with reserved seating, so going to see it there.  Also might try to see it at graumans or el Capitan as well.

Brian and i well be at my parents in PA for Christmas, but when we get back we should all meet for dinner and see it again together (that is, if you guys are up for multiple viewings


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> DH is refusing to allow any of us (me OR the kids) to accompany him to his first viewing!!
> 
> Granted, the kids asked a LOT of questions when we first showed them the originals, but to banish me?!?! Humph!


it'll be a religious experience for many...I am WAY excited cause this is the first SW movie that Steph will enjoy in theaters, she was only 5 when Episode III came out


----------



## Iowamomof4

Have we heard what The Force Awakens will be rated?


----------



## Skywise

Iowamomof4 said:


> Have we heard what The Force Awakens will be rated?



NC-17?  

My guess will be PG-13 which is what Revenge of the Sith was and given the intensity of just a few of the trailers and Abrams' style I'd say they'll probably keep that rating.


----------



## hiroMYhero

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Also might try to see it at graumans or el Capitan as well.


I love both of these theaters. If you catch it at El Capitan, there's usually a pre-show with characters. There were characters when we watched Meet the Robinsons and Ratatouille!

We recently watched Terminator in Grauman's. It's been refurbished and is beautiful. The acoustics and the screen are just amazing - Force Awakens should be magnificent! Maybe you could do both!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

hiroMYhero said:


> I love both of these theaters. If you catch it at El Capitan, there's usually a pre-show with characters. There were characters when we watched Meet the Robinsons and Ratatouille!
> 
> We recently watched Terminator in Grauman's. It's been refurbished and is beautiful. The acoustics and the screen is just amazing - Force Awakens should be magnificent! Maybe you could do both!!



Characters to meet or just look at?

We're thinking of dtd's AMC because it has an IMAX, reserved seating (don't want to waste vacation time spending hours in line to get our seat) and we can walk there from the grand Californian.  But we are crazy enough to go watch it again at one of those the next day : )


----------



## hiroMYhero

Characters did a pre-show in the theater before the movie. Ratatouille characters were walking up and down the sidewalk in front of El Capitan... didn't stop to meet anyone as I recall.

You can purchase your tickets ahead of time for both theaters. The Hollywood and Highland Movies complex also handles the tickets for (TCL) Grauman's and it has reserved seating. There's ample parking at the Hollywood and Highland complex and El Capitan is directly across the street.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Have we heard what The Force Awakens will be rated?


PG-13 http://screenrant.com/tag/star-wars/


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> PG-13 http://screenrant.com/tag/star-wars/



Thanks.


----------



## tjbay

Any guesses when Launch Bay will open at DHS?


----------



## tjbay

Any guesses when Jedi Training will reopen?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CodeGoddess said:


> Hmmm we have 7 people and one Disney card that is my sisters. Wonder how strict they are on the 6 person limit? I would hate to apply for another Chase card just to get a Disney one.



That is a tough one.  I would say just circle around, but usually at the Epcot Visa meet they write down a number off your card.  The best thing you can do is just ask and hope for the best.



Cluelyss said:


> DH is refusing to allow any of us (me OR the kids) to accompany him to his first viewing!!
> 
> Granted, the kids asked a LOT of questions when we first showed them the originals, but to banish me?!?! Humph!



Whaaaaaa?!  Lol, you should take the kids and go to a different showing!



yulilin3 said:


> it'll be a religious experience for many...I am WAY excited cause this is the first SW movie that Steph will enjoy in theaters, she was only 5 when Episode III came out



Oh gosh, I'm not joking, I will probably be waving my lightsaber around crying my eyes out when the opening crawl comes on.  I still remember for Phantom Menace (I wasn't born for the originals), my dad let me skip school the next day and we invited my friend and went to see the midnight opening in our Jedi robes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I should know this... Will it just be IMAX, or IMAX 3D?


----------



## yulilin3

tjbay said:


> Any guesses when Launch Bay will open at DHS?





tjbay said:


> Any guesses when Jedi Training will reopen?


December 2015


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

we are going to "the" movie the Monday afternoon after it comes out - hoping for lower crowds.  DD is already planning it and will be wearing her Jedi outfit


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> The kid in red shirt that looks completely freaked out and about to cry, walking away from R2D2


He's wearing a red shirt! It's because he knows he's doomed!

(Obscure Star Trek reference)


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> we'll actually be in Anaheim, on our backstage magic abd trip.  I'm still wishing that they'll get us an early screening (one trip report I read, they got to see the hobbit a week before it was released), hey, I can dream.  If not, their downtown Disney has an IMAX with reserved seating, so going to see it there.  Also might try to see it at graumans or el Capitan as well.
> 
> Brian and i well be at my parents in PA for Christmas, but when we get back we should all meet for dinner and see it again together (that is, if you guys are up for multiple viewings



Sounds cool!


----------



## frisbeego

I'm too impatient to wait for Monday to find out... Do people think that the movie will start at 7 pm or midnight on Thursday, December 17th?  We've seen a lot of movies lately on Thursday at 7 before the official opening date (Ant Man, Guardians, etc.) For school the next day, it'd sure be nice not to keep my son up until 3 am.


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we are going to "the" movie the Monday afternoon after it comes out - hoping for lower crowds.  DD is already planning it and will be wearing her Jedi outfit



I am seriously considering buying these matching "ugly" xmas SW sweatshirts they have on sale online at the Disney Store. I just thought it was a wonderful twist on the usually sucky xmas clothes. Plus, we will be watching it xmas day. We might also wear our jawa robes; the 3 of us are going as jawas for Halloween.


----------



## soniam

I don't think the H&V page is working. It's completely white for me. I thought I might have the white screen of death again, but all of the other restaurant pages show up. Is it working for anyone else? Could this mean they are updating stuff or just inept, or maybe both

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/


----------



## jennab113

I think it's already been confirmed that it will begin 12/17 at 7pm. I'm definitely going Thursday night and then once or twice or six times again through the weekend.


----------



## BlackPearl695

soniam said:


> I don't think the H&V page is working. It's completely white for me. I thought I might have the white screen of death again, but all of the other restaurant pages show up. Is it working for anyone else? Could this mean they are updating stuff or just inept, or maybe both
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/



I get the same thing. Hmm....


----------



## gismo1554

soniam said:


> I don't think the H&V page is working. It's completely white for me. I thought I might have the white screen of death again, but all of the other restaurant pages show up. Is it working for anyone else? Could this mean they are updating stuff or just inept, or maybe both
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/


 
Think it was to add the Christmas offerings


----------



## yulilin3

I hope the movie opens on the 17th at 7pm also. We have plans to spend the entire day of the 18th at DHS in case something special happens. And then watching the movie again Saturday or Sunday


----------



## JayLeeJay

frisbeego said:


> I'm too impatient to wait for Monday to find out... Do people think that the movie will start at 7 pm or midnight on Thursday, December 17th?  We've seen a lot of movies lately on Thursday at 7 before the official opening date (Ant Man, Guardians, etc.) For school the next day, it'd sure be nice not to keep my son up until 3 am.



As someone who works in education, you have my permission to keep your son up until 3 and to be tardy for school if you can't get to a 7pm showing. I am a dr. and will write a note if needed.


----------



## yulilin3

still rumors, but it looks like tickets might go on sale Monday around 8pm
http://io9.com/you-could-soon-buy-tickets-for-star-wars-the-force-awa-1736560695


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

JayLeeJay said:


> As someone who works in education, you have my permission to keep your son up until 3 and to be tardy for school if you can't get to a 7pm showing. I am a dr. and will write a note if needed.


exactly I mean you need to have your priorities straight!


----------



## AThrillingChase

For tickets, where is the best option to look? I usually buy through Fandango, but per your article @yulilin3 it sounds like theatres were put on alert as of noon today??


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> For tickets, where is the best option to look? I usually buy through Fandango, but per your article @yulilin3 it sounds like theatres were put on alert as of noon today??


I go through Fandango as well


----------



## jennab113

Looks like it's been confirmed - poster/logo Sunday, trailer during MNF on ESPN, tickets on sale at 8:30pm. 
http://www.slashfilm.com/force-awakens-trailer-release-confirmed-for-october-19th/

I will probably do the marathon at a theater with reserved seating and skip TPM and AofC so it isn't such an early morning.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I know it's selfish but I hope the first showing is midnight.  That would work best with my plans already in place 

I'm also getting nervous, I hope we can get tickets.  I bet fandango might crash, might be best to go through the theater's website.


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be logged into the laptop and desktop. Nothing like a rush of adrenaline on a Monday night right. And then not able to sleep cause I'm so excited


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know it's selfish but I hope the first showing is midnight.  That would work best with my plans already in place
> 
> I'm also getting nervous, I hope we can get tickets.  I bet fandango might crash, might be best to go through the theater's website.



You could do both. Have Brian try on one computer/website and you on another. Just don't press one of them until the other bombs out.


----------



## Jfsag123

Disney has now posted their initial hours for next May. I have been looking out for this to see if the EMH schedule for DHS would change in the latter half of the month to reflect SWW, as in the past it doesn't look like they've held weekend EMHs during SWW (which makes sense). Currently on the schedule, there is no change in EMH from the first half of May to the second. Is this a bad sign? Did the schedules reflect SWW hours changes when they were initially released in past years? Am I just obsessive and reading too much into everything (yes)?

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf


----------



## Iowamomof4

Jfsag123 said:


> Disney has now posted their initial hours for next May. I have been looking out for this to see if the EMH schedule for DHS would change in the latter half of the month to reflect SWW, as in the past it doesn't look like they've held weekend EMHs during SWW (which makes sense). Currently on the schedule, there is no change in EMH from the first half of May to the second. Is this a bad sign? Did the schedules reflect SWW hours changes when they were initially released in past years? Am I just obsessive and reading too much into everything (yes)?
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf



FWIW, I remember when they first posted the September 2015 hours they were showing MK closing at 7 on one or two nights during the week after Labor Day. Everyone assumed that meant they were going to have a MNSSHP on those nights. A month or so later, the hours updated and MK went to regular hours for those nights. My point is, it's hard to read into things like this so far out, at least that was my experience leading up to my September trip this year.


----------



## Jfsag123

Iowamomof4 said:


> FWIW, I remember when they first posted the September 2015 hours they were showing MK closing at 7 on one or two nights during the week after Labor Day. Everyone assumed that meant they were going to have a MNSSHP on those nights. A month or so later, the hours updated and MK went to regular hours for those nights. My point is, it's hard to read into things like this so far out, at least that was my experience leading up to my September trip this year.



Thanks for the info. I know reading in is bad at this point, but what else have I got to do?  I know that Disney regularly changes their park hours, sometimes right up to the day of, but I am wondering if there is precedent for them changing their EMH schedule after it has already been released.


----------



## yulilin3

during SWW there are no EMH at all, so not evening or morning. I wouldn't read anything into the schedule right now, it's too far out and they change it all the time


----------



## stardam

I have a close relative who does web design for a large theater chain & he confirmed that tickets for the force awakens will go on sale quietly Monday at 8:30/7:30c with a trailer showing between 9-9:30 during MNF announcing tickets on sale. He told me be ready to order at 7:30
Disney isn't even giving him artwork for the movie until Sunday night after poster release.


----------



## yulilin3

stardam said:


> I have a close relative who does web design for a large theater chain & he confirmed that tickets for the force awakens will go on sale quietly Monday at 8:30/7:30c with a trailer showing between 9-9:30 during MNF announcing tickets on sale. He told me be ready to order at 7:30
> Disney isn't even giving him artwork for the movie until Sunday night after poster release.


there's nothing that's going to go "quietly" with this movie release  basically every single fan site has already said that they will go on sale, let's get ready to rumble!!!
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## DisDadDVC

Jfsag123 said:


> Disney has now posted their initial hours for next May. I have been looking out for this to see if the EMH schedule for DHS would change in the latter half of the month to reflect SWW, as in the past it doesn't look like they've held weekend EMHs during SWW (which makes sense). Currently on the schedule, there is no change in EMH from the first half of May to the second. Is this a bad sign? Did the schedules reflect SWW hours changes when they were initially released in past years? Am I just obsessive and reading too much into everything (yes)?
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf



I'm just going to pretend I didn't read this post...I have already promised my daughter that if she gets all A's I will take her to SWW this year.  Can't say I exactly have a "Plan B".


----------



## Iowamomof4

Why do I get the feeling that it'll be well into the second week before I'll find a theater with tickets to sell me?


----------



## Iowamomof4

DisDadDVC said:


> I'm just going to pretend I didn't read this post...I have already promised my daughter that if she gets all A's I will take her to SWW this year.  Can't say I exactly have a "Plan B".


 
Plan B: She continues to get all A's and you take her to opening weekend of Star Wars Land in 5 years?


----------



## DisDadDVC

Iowamomof4 said:


> Plan B: She continues to get all A's and you take her to opening weekend of Star Wars Land in 5 years?



I'll be taking her there even if she gets all F's...


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> I'll be taking her there even if she gets all F's...


 but maybe don't let her know. Seriously though, I wouldn't put to much into that calendar.


----------



## DisneyinPA

yulilin3 said:


> but maybe don't let her know. Seriously though, I wouldn't put to much into that calendar.


----------



## soniam

If SWW doesn't go on, I think those who go to WDW during the normal SWW time should just create our own Star Wars magic. We can all dress up in costumes and bring our light sabers. I wonder if we could get SW cupcakes made somewhere in town.


----------



## DisneyinPA

So do we really know the SotF will start in Jan and end in March?  I know the dates were posted on the annual pass site but apparently were taken away. I'm going in the beginning of Apr and hoping the dates were wrong and will go into April.


----------



## soniam

DisneyinPA said:


> So do we really know the SotF will start in Jan and end in March?  I know the dates were posted on the annual pass site but apparently were taken away. I'm going in the beginning of Apr and hoping the dates were wrong and will go into April.



Technically, we don't know anything official. Those dates could have been real or a mistake. Until Disney announces, we will just have to wait and see. Launch Bay and the new Star Tours scenes will definitely be there in April though.


----------



## DisneyinPA

I've noticed Disneyland SotF doesn't even have an end date.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DD is happy for the moment - just got her the 'new' Rebels Ahsoka and Darth Vader figure set (they come as a pair - she really couldn't care less about Vader just wanted Ahsoka LOL)  I have to admit they did a nice job on Ahsoka!   BTW has anyone seen the Disney infinity Ahsoka figure solo?  Normally she comes with Anakin - she naturally only wants Ahsoka!  Did I mention one of our dogs is named Ahsoka... see a theme here?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD is happy for the moment - just got her the 'new' Rebels Ahsoka and Darth Vader figure set (they come as a pair - she really couldn't care less about Vader just wanted Ahsoka LOL)  I have to admit they did a nice job on Ahsoka!   BTW has anyone seen the Disney infinity Ahsoka figure solo?  Normally she comes with Anakin - she naturally only wants Ahsoka!  Did I mention one of our dogs is named Ahsoka... see a theme here?


I think the theme is....Ahsoka 
sorry don't have Infinity so I have no clue


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyinPA said:


> I've noticed Disneyland SotF doesn't even have an end date.


I think they are waiting for the movie reviews and how well it's received to make their next move in the parks with these special events


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I think they are waiting for the movie reviews and how well it's received to make their next move in the parks with these special events


I wouldn't have thought that... I would think that even a "poorly received" Star Wars movie would have numbers enough to support the events!  We've been sans good SW movies for AGES (IMHO) and these weekends have been a hit!  Who knows, though!!  No way I can predict how/why Disney does some of the stuff they do.


----------



## Dittz

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD is happy for the moment - just got her the 'new' Rebels Ahsoka and Darth Vader figure set (they come as a pair - she really couldn't care less about Vader just wanted Ahsoka LOL)  I have to admit they did a nice job on Ahsoka!   BTW has anyone seen the Disney infinity Ahsoka figure solo?  Normally she comes with Anakin - she naturally only wants Ahsoka!  Did I mention one of our dogs is named Ahsoka... see a theme here?



I don't think Ahsoka has been released as a single yet.  Only with the game.  Same as Boba Fett. My son has the game (and the 2 previous versions) so I am hunting down all the characters for him..


----------



## LoKiHB

So, its another exciting Friday night here on Long Island...  And I spent the last half hour or so reading through Google and doing different searches.  I know it's silly to think that I'll find some huge piece of information hidden on page 44 of my search for "Star Wars Weekends 2016 rumors", but what else have I got to do?  

So, I did find one tiny thing that MAY be of interest, but I don't know how significant it is- if at all.  I was looking up appearances for SW actors.  Nothing really stood out except for one.  Jeremy Bulloch has an appearance every month  through August 2016... with the Exception of May/June.  Between 5/1/16 and 6/25/16, he's WIDE open.  Is it coincidence that Mr Bulloch is a regular at SWW and that he just happens to have nothing scheduled for that time frame?  Who knows.  At this point it will make for some good discussion 

Maybe I'll make my own news blog and post that Jeremy Bulloch is confirmed for all five weeks of Star Wars Weekend 2016!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dittz said:


> I don't think Ahsoka has been released as a single yet.  Only with the game.  Same as Boba Fett. My son has the game (and the 2 previous versions) so I am hunting down all the characters for him..


we have the free version of the game on the ipad (except we 'had' to buy Ahsoka virtual character for like $3)  DD wants the infinity figure because she looks really 'cool' / great.

So question will she eventually come as a single character or will she always be paired with Anakin?  Anyone know?


----------



## Jfsag123

soniam said:


> If SWW doesn't go on, I think those who go to WDW during the normal SWW time should just create our own Star Wars magic. We can all dress up in costumes and bring our light sabers. I wonder if we could get SW cupcakes made somewhere in town.



Love it! Here's what Josh from easyWDW had to say on the subject today: http://www.easywdw.com/news/may-2016-walt-disney-world-operating-schedule-available/


----------



## potterfanatic

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we have the free version of the game on the ipad (except we 'had' to buy Ahsoka virtual character for like $3)  DD wants the infinity figure because she looks really 'cool' / great.
> 
> So question will she eventually come as a single character or will she always be paired with Anakin?  Anyone know?



In the past they've never released anything in a two pack as a single, but GameStop has used figures. You might get lucky and find one there.


----------



## HCinKC

I hadn't even really thought it through. ODS doesn't have school on the 18th! We could do the Thursday release or go anytime on Friday. And have they confirmed a marathon? I _have_ to go to that!


----------



## DisDadDVC

HCinKC said:


> I hadn't even really thought it through. ODS doesn't have school on the 18th! We could do the Thursday release or go anytime on Friday. And have they confirmed a marathon? I _have_ to go to that!



7 movie marathon will start at 4am on the 17th.


----------



## yulilin3

Can we agree that even the teaser for Episode II was sucky?


----------



## LATJLP

CodeGoddess said:


> Hmmm we have 7 people and one Disney card that is my sisters. Wonder how strict they are on the 6 person limit? I would hate to apply for another Chase card just to get a Disney one.



We asked and were able to take 8 people in with just one Disney VISA to the one at EPCOT....but I figured the reason for the limit was the smallish room that you go into.   Between the 8 of us, the Photographer, the CM, and 2 characters it was a tight fit.   Now, do they always allow this....no clue....but we explained that it was a family reunion and we may not all be together again like this for a long time...mom/dad, 2 siblings and kids....we left spouses outside, or it would have made 10 of us, lol.


----------



## LATJLP

Jfsag123 said:


> Disney has now posted their initial hours for next May. I have been looking out for this to see if the EMH schedule for DHS would change in the latter half of the month to reflect SWW, as in the past it doesn't look like they've held weekend EMHs during SWW (which makes sense). Currently on the schedule, there is no change in EMH from the first half of May to the second. Is this a bad sign? Did the schedules reflect SWW hours changes when they were initially released in past years? Am I just obsessive and reading too much into everything (yes)?
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf





Well, maybe they're moving SWW to World Showcase?   Check out the hours WS is open.....for instance, on May 13, which is predicted by the Great and Powerful Yulilin to be SWW opening day...World Showcase opens at 32am.....that doesn't sound like time from THIS universe right?   Just saying.....and WS would certainly have enough space.  (A girl CAN dream right, after all Disney is the place where dreams come true....and that would be my dream).


----------



## lovingeire

We are trying to sort out how we'll see The Force Awakens since we have a 1 year old who won't handle a theater. We thought we'd each take one of the older boys, but I'm thinking it might be best for both boys to go at the same time so they can talk about it. We could get a sitter but we normally only see movies at the base theater so seeing it at a regular theater will be sticker shock for us! Well worth it though! (I secretly keep hoping they'll have a sneak preview on base! But I'm sure that would require a lot of time in line!)


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi DISers! I just found this thread, thank you so much for all your efforts! I'm a co-planner for an alum reunion, and we're going to WDW for our first SWW. (Due to booking deadlines, we're assuming the Force is strong for SWW in June2016.) My husband and I are looking into volunteering at Give Kids the World while we're down there for the costume/Halloween night at the Village. Thanks again for all your insights. As a SWW first-timer, it's helpful to hear your experiences and news.
May the Force be with all y'all! 
-Krista "Tigger-ette"
(PS, Hi Kyle from TK1682 and TK3720)


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggerette said:


> Hi DISers! I just found this thread, thank you so much for all your efforts! I'm a co-planner for an alum reunion, and we're going to WDW for our first SWW. (Due to booking deadlines, we're assuming the Force is strong for SWW in June2016.) My husband and I are looking into volunteering at Give Kids the World while we're down there for the costume/Halloween night at the Village. Thanks again for all your insights. As a SWW first-timer, it's helpful to hear your experiences and news.
> May the Force be with all y'all!
> -Krista "Tigger-ette"
> (PS, Hi Kyle from TK1682 and TK3720)


welcome to our little family  GKTW is an awesome organization, I'm sure you will have a great time volunteering there.
In my signature is the link to the trips reports thread from SWW 2015


----------



## hiroMYhero

From the SW Facebook page: the new poster.


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars Force Awakens official poster, also tomorrow during Monday Night Football they will air the new trailer


----------



## Iowamomof4

Luke didn't make the poster.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3: we have the same sources!


----------



## yulilin3

FROM Star Wars
http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...ter-first-look-in-theater-exclusives-and-more
Also, join the celebration at Walt Disney World as AMC Theatres and Disney Parks celebrate the release of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. The Opening Night Event will take place on December 17, where participants will be among the first to see the new film at AMC Disney Springs 24 and then celebrate together at a private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Tickets are available online only at AMCtheatres.com/StarWarsWDW
BTW the link to the special after party is not working


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> FROM Star Wars
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...ter-first-look-in-theater-exclusives-and-more
> Also, join the celebration at Walt Disney World as AMC Theatres and Disney Parks celebrate the release of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. The Opening Night Event will take place on December 17, where participants will be among the first to see the new film at AMC Disney Springs 24 and then celebrate together at a private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Tickets are available online only at AMCtheatres.com/StarWarsWDW


 Oh that would be amazing!


----------



## LoKiHB

Luke ominously absent from the poster... Or is he????


----------



## yulilin3

And I just saw the teaser of the trailer on ABC Family, it's the BB8 scene and says Tune in Monday Night Football


----------



## yulilin3

I'm assuming we will get details on the after party tomorrow by DPB or we will just have to wait for the evening when they open up the tickets.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> FROM Star Wars
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...ter-first-look-in-theater-exclusives-and-more
> Also, join the celebration at Walt Disney World as AMC Theatres and Disney Parks celebrate the release of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. The Opening Night Event will take place on December 17, where participants will be among the first to see the new film at AMC Disney Springs 24 and then celebrate together at a private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Tickets are available online only at AMCtheatres.com/StarWarsWDW
> BTW the link to the special after party is not working



Our local theater has their link up and ready, but it says to come back for the tickets tomorrow. They are also offering a special magazine and glass for purchase. I think I will get the glasses but maybe not the magazine. We got the glasses for Minions, and they are really fun.

https://drafthouse.com/starwars/austin


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm assuming we will get details on the after party tomorrow by DPB or we will just have tow ait for the evening when they open up the tickets.



The link/image isn't accessible.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> The link/image isn't accessible.


I just changed my post, don't know why the link didn't work


----------



## Skywise

And... and... right after the trailer they'll announce everyone should come to WDW for SWW this May and June!

Right?  Nah, nah... let's not oversell it...  

(And where's Luke?  Was the beard not photogenic?  And why do they have to spoil who the new jedi/ex-stormtrooper is in the movie poster and original trailer!?)

(Not really getting warm fuzzies about this movie at all...)


----------



## Skywise

Is the preorder still starting at 8pm tomorrow night for the movie theaters?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> FROM Star Wars
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...ter-first-look-in-theater-exclusives-and-more
> Also, join the celebration at Walt Disney World as AMC Theatres and Disney Parks celebrate the release of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. The Opening Night Event will take place on December 17, where participants will be among the first to see the new film at AMC Disney Springs 24 and then celebrate together at a private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Tickets are available online only at AMCtheatres.com/StarWarsWDW
> BTW the link to the special after party is not working



Aw man, I hope they have an after party at Disneyland.  Though I'm thinking they won't or they'd have already announced it.  You Orlando locals get all the good stuff (said very jealously).  

Have we heard yet if it is going to be midnight showings or maybe something like a 7 pm showing?  If they are having an after party I can't imagine it will be a midnight showing, then an after party.

I'm confused about when tickets go on sale.  Do they go on sale tonight at midnight, or is it sometime tomorrow?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Skywise said:


> And... and... right after the trailer they'll announce everyone should come to WDW for SWW this May and June!
> 
> Right?  Nah, nah... let's not oversell it...
> 
> (And where's Luke?  Was the beard not photogenic?  And why do they have to spoil who the new jedi/ex-stormtrooper is in the movie poster and original trailer!?)
> 
> (Not really getting warm fuzzies about this movie at all...)



I'm thinking Luke isn't on it because there is something mysterious going on with his character, and Abrams doesn't want it revealed yet.  I still think it'd be the greatest Abrams misdirection ever if Luke ends up being one of the bad guys that we think is being played by someone else.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Our local theater has their link up and ready, but it says to come back for the tickets tomorrow. They are also offering a special magazine and glass for purchase. I think I will get the glasses but maybe not the magazine. We got the glasses for Minions, and they are really fun.
> 
> https://drafthouse.com/starwars/austin



I don't know why I'm making posts to everyone instead of making one big post.  Too excited I guess.

I wouldn't mind having these glasses.  I wonder if I can pre-order tickets for a Monday or Tuesday showing after we get back and pre-order the glasses for that showing.


----------



## Turk February

Iowamomof4 said:


> Luke didn't make the poster.



Luke will reportedly not be a part of any marketing of the movie.  I would assume it's for a good reason.



Skywise said:


> Is the preorder still starting at 8pm tomorrow night for the movie theaters?



Tickets are scheduled to be available immediately after the trailer debuts, which is reportedly during halftime so it would be closer to 9:30-10.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't know why I'm making posts to everyone instead of making one big post.  Too excited I guess.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having these glasses.  I wonder if I can pre-order tickets for a Monday or Tuesday showing after we get back and pre-order the glasses for that showing.



I didn't see a way to get more than one glass per ticket; otherwise, I would get some for you guys. I actually don't even know if I can get the glasses for our showing on xmas day yet either. Once I order our tickets, I should be able to see if they let you buy glasses that far out. We saw Minions on opening weekend, so that's not helpful.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I didn't see a way to get more than one glass per ticket; otherwise, I would get some for you guys. I actually don't even know if I can get the glasses for our showing on xmas day yet either. Once I order our tickets, I should be able to see if they let you buy glasses that far out. We saw Minions on opening weekend, so that's not helpful.



Are you ordering your tickets right away when they become available?  I think we'll be doing in this order:

Watch the stupid Patriots and (not so stupid) Colts play, both with our laptops out and ready, refreshing the ticket sites (haha, should be a fun night).  Ignore the new trailer because we're frantically doing ticket stuff.

-Thursday Dec 17 for the fake imax at Disneyland's DD AMC.  I'm assuming first showing will be around 7 pm, but we'll have to do midnight.
-Friday Dec 18 at the El Capitan theater, maybe afternoon/evening seats?
-then we'll probably just go ahead and max out the credit card and get some drafthouse Lakeline tickets for Monday or Tuesday and see if we can get the glasses

If your not going to get your tickets that early, I'll let you know if we were able to order the glass for those later showings.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Are you ordering your tickets right away when they become available?  I think we'll be doing in this order:
> 
> Watch the stupid Patriots and (not so stupid) Colts play, both with our laptops out and ready, refreshing the ticket sites (haha, should be a fun night).  Ignore the new trailer because we're frantically doing ticket stuff.
> 
> -Thursday Dec 17 for the fake imax at Disneyland's DD AMC.  I'm assuming first showing will be around 7 pm, but we'll have to do midnight.
> -Friday Dec 18 at the El Capitan theater, maybe afternoon/evening seats?
> -then we'll probably just go ahead and max out the credit card and get some drafthouse Lakeline tickets for Monday or Tuesday and see if we can get the glasses
> 
> If your not going to get your tickets that early, I'll let you know if we were able to order the glass for those later showings.



I'm going to try to get our tickets tomorrow night. However, since we want tickets for xmas day, a week after its release, we may not be able to buy them this early yet. We will see.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Info from DPB about the DS event with the private DHS party afterward: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-for-disney-springs-amc-theatres-in-florida/


----------



## jessicag13

i have a serious problem lol. since the person i'd probably go see it with 12/17 (here on long island) isn't really too jazzed about sw movies and would just be doing it to make me happy, i'm now really considering taking a quick solo trip down there, if i can get my hands on a ticket for that party at hs. now i just don't know if i should lock in the room/plane tickets now and hope for the movie tickets, or wait for the movie ticket details, and then do the plane/room... let alone approval for days off at work lol. once again, i have a serious problem.


----------



## Turk February

soniam said:


> I'm going to try to get our tickets tomorrow night. However, since we want tickets for xmas day, a week after its release, we may not be able to buy them this early yet. We will see.



Tickets will be available for shows through December tomorrow


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Iowamomof4 said:


> Info from DPB about the DS event with the private DHS party afterward: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-for-disney-springs-amc-theatres-in-florida/



So you get a preview of the new Launch Bay and the fireworks.  Ugh that sounds like an awesome party.  If your previewing the Launch Bay at that party, I assume it would be ready or almost ready to open to the public.  Hmmm.



jessicag13 said:


> i have a serious problem lol. since the person i'd probably go see it with 12/17 (here on long island) isn't really too jazzed about sw movies and would just be doing it to make me happy, i'm now really considering taking a quick solo trip down there, if i can get my hands on a ticket for that party at hs. now i just don't know if i should lock in the room/plane tickets now and hope for the movie tickets, or wait for the movie ticket details, and then do the plane/room... let alone approval for days off at work lol. once again, i have a serious problem.



I totally would.  But I'm crazy.


----------



## Jfine

Iowamomof4 said:


> Info from DPB about the DS event with the private DHS party afterward: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-for-disney-springs-amc-theatres-in-florida/


Thank you so much!! I had called Disney tickets earlier this afternoon and they didn't have any information. I knew this group would! 
Does anyone else have a little sticker shock over the prices for the event? I'm really not complaining, we'll probably be there, but these are more than I estimated. It looks to be a 4 hour event, depending on movie times? I'm excited though. we'll be on vacation at WDW that week and it's going to be so much fun!
Edit - not sure we're going to the event after looking at it more objectively, but still excited!


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm checking availability right now at Disney for dates around that party at DHS. Thinking maybe I could fly down with ds14 just for the fun of it. It's looking kind of expensive though! lol


----------



## RedM94

Hello to the many familiar faces here.  On a whim, I decided to search for SWW 2016 and was surprised to see 89 pages and it isn't even November yet.  I have my fingers crossed that I will be able to score BWV at seven months out.  Looking to book the first weekend in June.  

I now need to try to get caught up on the last 89 pages.


----------



## Skywise

Iowamomof4 said:


> Info from DPB about the DS event with the private DHS party afterward: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-for-disney-springs-amc-theatres-in-florida/



Interesting... they're saying the film isn't rated yet...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Skywise said:


> Interesting... they're saying the film isn't rated yet...



Well...I wouldn't think they'd be waffling between PG and PG13, the trailer looked pretty intense.  I wonder if there is a certain scene that might push it into R, so maybe they're waiting for the final answer on that to see if they need to cut it?  That is weird.


----------



## Turk February

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well...I wouldn't think they'd be waffling between PG and PG13, the trailer looked pretty intense.  I wonder if there is a certain scene that might push it into R, so maybe they're waiting for the final answer on that to see if they need to cut it?  That is weird.



It's only because it hasn't been screened by the MPAA yet.


----------



## yulilin3

OMG I'm gone for an afternoon cause we were celebrating my daughter's birthday and all the information for the Force Awakens after party event is out...


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> Thank you so much!! I had called Disney tickets earlier this afternoon and they didn't have any information. I knew this group would!
> Does anyone else have a little sticker shock over the prices for the event? I'm really not complaining, we'll probably be there, but these are more than I estimated. It looks to be a 4 hour event, depending on movie times? I'm excited though. we'll be on vacation at WDW that week and it's going to be so much fun!
> Edit - not sure we're going to the event after looking at it more objectively, but still excited!


when I read about this event earlier today I thought it would be $99. I am completely unsure if I will go and I'm glad I have a day to think about it. Being a local it doesn't help since I could basically go to Launch Bay and do ST any day and also be able to enjoy the fireworks once SotF starts, so as of right now I'm leaning towards not doing it


----------



## Jfine

We're not locals (one day soon hopefully), but we'll be at DL beforehand, so we'll see Launch Bay then. We return to WDW in Feb, so we'll see the rest then. So I'm also thinking along similar lines. I guess I was thinking holiday party pricing. It's not terribly off, but I wish there was just something more to make it no question for me. Most of the time I'd be happy to just save money, but not with Disney. I'm like I want to give you more money. Lol


----------



## DisDadDVC

Jfine said:


> We're not locals (one day soon hopefully), but we'll be at DL beforehand, so we'll see Launch Bay then. We return to WDW in Feb, so we'll see the rest then. So I'm also thinking along similar lines. I guess I was thinking holiday party pricing. It's not terribly off, but I wish there was just something more to make it no question for me. Most of the time I'd be happy to just save money, but not with Disney. I'm like I want to give you more money. Lol



It includes the movie ticket too.  So, $20 for ticket and $79 for party is closer...


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> We're not locals (one day soon hopefully), but we'll be at DL beforehand, so we'll see Launch Bay then. We return to WDW in Feb, so we'll see the rest then. So I'm also thinking along similar lines. I guess I was thinking holiday party pricing. It's not terribly off, but I wish there was just something more to make it no question for me. Most of the time I'd be happy to just save money, but not with Disney. I'm like I want to give you more money. Lol


It's hard because they say "additional entertainment" which we don't know what that would be, I'm thinking just more characters walking around.


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> It includes the movie ticket too.  So, $20 for ticket and $79 for party is closer...


which is exactly what I was thinking...but our plan is to watch this movie multiple times in different formats, so our budget for that would be gone, I'm sleeping on it for tonight and will have no choice to make a decision tomorrow


----------



## DisDadDVC

yulilin3 said:


> It's hard because they say "additional entertainment" which we don't know what that would be, I'm thinking just more characters walking around.



Knowing Disney lately, I'm thinking cardboard standees...


----------



## JayLeeJay

ek, almost 100 - that's a bit much given all of the Osborne lights receptions we are doing. If this had been on Friday we probably would have sprung for it, but Thursday is a bit harder. Friday is the last day before winter break and we have to work. Not sure I'd make it through the day.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> ek, almost 100 - that's a bit much given all of the Osborne lights receptions we are doing. If this had been on Friday we probably would have sprung for it, but Thursday is a bit harder. Friday is the last day before winter break and we have to work. Not sure I'd make it through the day.


and it still seems strange that on Dec. 18th they are not offering the Osborne dessert party, I thought that if they had a special event it would be that night...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

If we were local we'd go to this event. I've personally never been disappointed by a special ticketed event at WDW and we've been lucky enough to do many. Seems like a great place to see it for the first time, and we'd love to do the cool after stuff. 

With our various Disney trips this year, no way I can justify another! We'll live vicariously through anyone here who decides to go!!


----------



## DisneySOS

I noted a crowd calendar on WDW Prep School said there would be EMH at DHS on Fri. 5/13.  Is that a good or bad sign?  I thought I read that there usually isn't an EMH during SWW.  
AND - if they do have SWW that day & not have EMH do they change the rest of them for the month or just do away with one?


----------



## PhoenixWright

We were planning on going to DHS the night of the 17th anyway. lol

Think we'll try to do the star wars party. To meet some of the characters and the special star wars firework show sounds neat.


----------



## lovethattink

I wonder if there will be any soft openings? What if the actual opening date of the Launch Bay is earlier than Dec 17? So many what ifs.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Ok, so how hard do you think it will be to get these tickets for the movie w/ after party?

We have been stalking the AMC site for when they would release for a regular release.  Now I am wondering if we will get to go at all that night! 

I am going to have to have both kids on their PC's, theirs are gaming PC's, so much faster than my laptop- and keep trying. 

If we can get the tickets, we will definitely go.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneySOS said:


> I noted a crowd calendar on WDW Prep School said there would be EMH at DHS on Fri. 5/13.  Is that a good or bad sign?  I thought I read that there usually isn't an EMH during SWW.
> AND - if they do have SWW that day & not have EMH do they change the rest of them for the month or just do away with one?


The calendar for May is way to early still and they usually make changes to times and EMH up to 3 months before so I wouldn't use it as a conclusive times calendar. They usually change the day for EMH for DHS to another day, I think this year it was Monday and Thursdays.



lovethattink said:


> I wonder if there will be any soft openings? What if the actual opening date of the Launch Bay is earlier than Dec 17? So many what ifs.


Launch Bay just says December 2015 it doesn't say an exact date so they could open it before the 17th



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Ok, so how hard do you think it will be to get these tickets for the movie w/ after party?
> 
> We have been stalking the AMC site for when they would release for a regular release.  Now I am wondering if we will get to go at all that night!
> 
> I am going to have to have both kids on their PC's, theirs are gaming PC's, so much faster than my laptop- and keep trying.
> 
> If we can get the tickets, we will definitely go.


I would think the tickets will go  pretty fast, it sounds like they will use 3 screening rooms for this special event, the regular one,3D and 3DETX not sure how many more they will have playing at the same time inside AMC24. It does say that the movie will start between 7pm and 8pm depending on which format you choose.
If they limit them to 3 screening rooms  the after party sounds very nice because it won't be that crowded. I have no clue how many people each room takes


----------



## yulilin3

I updated the miscellaneous post on page one to include details for the opening night event
Official Star Wars Weekends Tips and Tricks 2016 Incl. SW Launch Bay and Season of the Force


----------



## drlaurafsu

I would expect that evening all 24 screens will be SW. It's a huge release...and its 1 night. Also would allow them more ticket sales to the hard ticket event. Hard to justify opening the park for 4 hrs...especially with fireworks for less than 1000 people, which 3 theaters would certainly be.


----------



## yulilin3

drlaurafsu said:


> I would expect that evening all 24 screens will be SW. It's a huge release...and its 1 night. Also would allow them more ticket sales to the hard ticket event. Hard to justify opening the park for 4 hrs...especially with fireworks for less than 1000 people, which 3 theaters would certainly be.


This makes sense to me. So the first hour of showing will all be party tickets and then after that, maybe 10pm and on will be just regular movie tickets.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Launch Bay just says December 2015 it doesn't say an exact date so they could open it before the 17th



I really had hoped that the new JTA and Launch Bay would open the same time.  But hoping doesn't necessarily make it so.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I really had hoped that the new JTA and Launch Bay would open the same time.  But hoping doesn't necessarily make it so.


they could open on the same day in December


----------



## yulilin3

I think this was just added cause I don't remember reading it last night
*El Capitan Theatre*
_El Capitan Theater
The film will be presented in DOLBY VISION – a state-of-the-art laser projection system that delivers richer colors and distinctly brighter images while preserving deep and dark blacks. When combined with DOLBY ATMOS sound technology, which creates moving audio that surrounds you in three-dimensional space, the picture and sound will excite your senses and inspire your emotions with breathtaking realism. 

Fans will also be immersed in an extensive display of costumes and props from the making of the movie and see an all-new laser lightsaber curtain show. 

And on opening day one, pick up an exclusive collectible BB-8 button!
http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...ter-first-look-in-theater-exclusives-and-more_


----------



## jennab113

If I had any PTO left, I would totally do the DHS thing.  But I only have 2 days left for the year and my sister is having a baby in early December, so I guess I need to save them. Priorities and whatnot. 

I am excited there is a marathon at a theater near me, though a bit disappointed about the theater. I like the recliners at AMC more than the seats at the Regal by me.  I've done several marathons at AMC (annual Oscar Best Picture Showcase) and am fine but I struggle to be still all the way through one movie at Regal.  But on the other hand, the Regal is the closest theater to me and I could probably run home and let the dog out between movies if I need to.


----------



## yulilin3

so after much number crunching and checking my credit card balance  I have decided not to do this event, I just can't justify paying $200 for something that I can enjoy any other day once Launch Bay and SotF opens up for free.
So back to our original plan to watching the movie on the 17th on IMAX 3D and then Sunday at AMC24 Disney Springs and spending the entire day of the 18th at DHS.


----------



## BlackPearl695

JTA and Launch Bay could open that night for the party, couldn't they?


----------



## yulilin3

BlackPearl695 said:


> They could open that night for the party, couldn't they?


Do you mean Launch Bay? possibly, although the wording suggests that Launch Bay will open before:
_The party will include access to the new Star Wars Launch Bay exhibit, the Star Tours – The Adventures Continue attraction, and a DJ dance party. The night will be highlighted with the preview of a new fireworks spectacular set to the iconic “Star Wars” score. _
it also suggests that SotF fireworks won't be available until after this event, so the timeline for January would still apply


----------



## Quellman

yulilin3 said:


> It's hard because they say "additional entertainment" which we don't know what that would be, I'm thinking just more characters walking around.






yulilin3 said:


> Do you mean Launch Bay? possibly, although the wording suggests that Launch Bay will open before:
> _The party will include access to the new Star Wars Launch Bay exhibit, the Star Tours – The Adventures Continue attraction, and a DJ dance party. The night will be highlighted with the preview of a new fireworks spectacular set to the iconic “Star Wars” score. _
> it also suggests that SotF fireworks won't be available until after this event, so the timeline for January would still apply



I read the FAQs.  They state"  *Will anything else be open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios® for the private after-hours party?*
Yes, select merchandise and food and beverage locations will operate during the after-hours party in addition to _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, _Star Tours The Adventures Continue_ attraction. There will be additional entertainment throughout the park. *No other attractions are planned to operate.*"   No other attractions?  So $70 for characters at the launch bay, preview fireworks, and lines at Star Tours.  Yikes.  We already have the dessert party planned that night, so we couldn't do both unless we dropped the movie part of the show.   I also think the "special ticket souvenir is weird.  Collectible yes, but not breath taking.



drlaurafsu said:


> I would expect that evening all 24 screens will be SW. It's a huge release...and its 1 night. Also would allow them more ticket sales to the hard ticket event. Hard to justify opening the park for 4 hrs...especially with fireworks for less than 1000 people, which 3 theaters would certainly be.


Agree!  HS closes at 8PM that night.  So they would have time to clear the park before first guests appear around 945-10ish depending on movie length and travel time.  Expect fireworks to be 11-1130 to allow everyone to get there.  I'm sure the character interactions will be awesome with a low crowd density, but that being said, you can bet that the lines will be long!


----------



## TigerTown

Tiggerette said:


> Hi DISers! I just found this thread, thank you so much for all your efforts! I'm a co-planner for an alum reunion, and we're going to WDW for our first SWW. (Due to booking deadlines, we're assuming the Force is strong for SWW in June2016.) My husband and I are looking into volunteering at Give Kids the World while we're down there for the costume/Halloween night at the Village. Thanks again for all your insights. As a SWW first-timer, it's helpful to hear your experiences and news.
> May the Force be with all y'all!
> -Krista "Tigger-ette"
> (PS, Hi Kyle from TK1682 and TK3720)



Hello! Glad to see another trooper here


----------



## dbarxdoc2

Conundrum here, We are flying in that day with rezzies for Minnies Holiday Dinner F! and Osborne Lights dessert party (have never seen them).  Wondering if we can buy tix for FA package but just attend the party since we're already there or miss the dinner and party to go see the movie too. Hmmm.. I wish there was more info.  What would you do?


----------



## yulilin3

Quellman said:


> I read the FAQs.  They state"  *Will anything else be open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios® for the private after-hours party?*
> Yes, select merchandise and food and beverage locations will operate during the after-hours party in addition to _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, _Star Tours The Adventures Continue_ attraction. There will be additional entertainment throughout the park. *No other attractions are planned to operate.*"   No other attractions?  So $70 for characters at the launch bay, preview fireworks, and lines at Star Tours.  Yikes.  We already have the dessert party planned that night, so we couldn't do both unless we dropped the movie part of the show.   I also think the "special ticket souvenir is weird.  Collectible yes, but not breath taking.
> 
> 
> Agree!  HS closes at 8PM that night.  So they would have time to clear the park before first guests appear around 945-10ish depending on movie length and travel time.  Expect fireworks to be 11-1130 to allow everyone to get there.  I'm sure the character interactions will be awesome with a low crowd density, but that being said, you can bet that the lines will be long!


don't remember where I read that the party starts at 11pm, the fireworks will probably be at 2am to close off the night


----------



## yulilin3

dbarxdoc2 said:


> Conundrum here, We are flying in that day with rezzies for Minnies Holiday Dinner F! and Osborne Lights dessert party (have never seen them).  Wondering if we can buy tix for FA package but just attend the party since we're already there or miss the dinner and party to go see the movie too. Hmmm.. I wish there was more info.  What would you do?


In the FAQ it says that you must go to AMC24 location to print your tickets, I would think that there wouldn't be a problem with skipping the movie but you will have to exit the park and enter again at 11pm.
By purchasing a ticket to this event, participants are confirmed to receive a seat to see the movie at a specified time in the format chosen. There will be two steps to check-in for this event:


Anytime after purchasing a ticket online and up to one hour prior to the event, participants will need to bring their online confirmation number to the theatre box office or Automated Box Office kiosks during normal operating hours to print a _AMC Disney Springs™ 24_ Theatres ticket.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I am wondering if any of these showings will be reserved seatings?  Otherwise you may nee to line up hours ahead?

Also, if reserved that would mean those of us who are not local and have to wait until we are on property to go there and get tickets might get very bad seats-like front row-or not sit together...


----------



## ZachnElli

Hi everyone, haven't posted yet this year, hoping for our 3rd SWW'S in 2016. Anyway, I just read that sales for The Force Awakens started this morning in the UK and it crashed theater websites! Yikes! I read that on the BBC website. Just a heads up for tonight's ticket sales.


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I am wondering if any of these showings will be reserved seatings?  Otherwise you may nee to line up hours ahead?
> 
> Also, if reserved that would mean those of us who are not local and have to wait until we are on property to go there and get tickets might get very bad seats-like front row-or not sit together...


I seriously doubt that they will be reserved seats.  That's why in the FAQ it clearly states that Disney Springs will not be open for guests before 8 am. They know people will camp out for this one.



ZachnElli said:


> Hi everyone, haven't posted yet this year, hoping for our 3rd SWW'S in 2016. Anyway, I just read that sales for The Force Awakens started this morning in the UK and it crashed theater websites! Yikes! I read that on the BBC website. Just a heads up for tonight's ticket sales.


That's my fear


----------



## Quellman

yulilin3 said:


> don't remember where I read that the party starts at 11pm, the fireworks will probably be at 2am to close off the night


Correct, but I was speculating on the fireworks show start time.   

First movies are starting at 7pm the later at 8pm.  Assume 2.5 hours for the movie.  
                                                                    Assume 30 minutes to get to the park.  

The "party" probably opens at 10pm.  Fireworks closer to 1130 maybe midnight.  

I can't imagine fireworks at 2am.  Having them earlier will then keep people from sticking around until the end.  But they would have to do a good job letting guests know what time the fireworks are. I'd be pissed if I was in line to meet bobba fett and missed the fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

Quellman said:


> Correct, but I was speculating on the fireworks show start time.
> 
> First movies are starting at 7pm the later at 8pm.  Assume 2.5 hours for the movie.
> Assume 30 minutes to get to the park.
> 
> The "party" probably opens at 10pm.  Fireworks closer to 1130 maybe midnight.
> 
> I can't imagine fireworks at 2am.  Having them earlier will then keep people from sticking around until the end.  But they would have to do a good job letting guests know what time the fireworks are. I'd be pissed if I was in line to meet bobba fett and missed the fireworks.


for the Villains party and also Last Tour to Endor the fireworks closed off the night, that's why I'm assuming they will be at 2am


----------



## dbarxdoc2

yulilin3 said:


> In the FAQ it says that you must go to AMC24 location to print your tickets, I would think that there wouldn't be a problem with skipping the movie but you will have to exit the park and enter again at 11pm.
> By purchasing a ticket to this event, participants are confirmed to receive a seat to see the movie at a specified time in the format chosen. There will be two steps to check-in for this event:
> 
> 
> Anytime after purchasing a ticket online and up to one hour prior to the event, participants will need to bring their online confirmation number to the theatre box office or Automated Box Office kiosks during normal operating hours to print a _AMC Disney Springs™ 24_ Theatres ticket.


Well that answers my question. Think I'll stick with Christmas stuff since we've never been.  Was fortunate enough to do the Premium SWW package in June and got my SW cup filled up.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dbarxdoc2 said:


> Well that answers my question. Think I'll stick with Christmas stuff since we've never been.  Was fortunate enough to do the Premium SWW package in June and got my SW cup filled up.  Thanks for the info!



My star wars cup is never full.  Maybe it has  a hole in the bottom.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My star wars cup is never full.  Maybe it has a giant hole in the bottom.


that's no hole...


----------



## Skywise

I'm going to be there the weekend of December 11th -  (waah)  Is the thought that Launch Bay won't be open until the 17th? (Not that it matters too much as I'm on a really tight schedule for that weekend as it is - Going with a friend that hasn't been to Orlando in more than 20 years so it's DO EVERYTHING in 3 days... including Universal!)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I'm going to be there the weekend of December 11th -  (waah)  Is the thought that Launch Bay won't be open until the 17th? (Not that it matters too much as I'm on a really tight schedule for that weekend as it is - Going with a friend that hasn't been to Orlando in more than 20 years so it's DO EVERYTHING in 3 days... including Universal!)


I really have no clue...it would make sense to have it open before the 17th but we all know how "sense" and "Disney" go together right?


----------



## dbarxdoc2

Doing a Land and Cruise- hopefully rumors are true and it will be shown on the boat 12/21-12/24..  Also- any thoughts on why Luke Skywalker is not on the poster?


----------



## Jfine

Maybe my newbie status is showing, but why would people camp out/arrive to the theater 12-14 hours before the movie? Would this only be likely if they didn't get tickets ahead of time?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Jfine said:


> Maybe my newbie status is showing, but why would people camp out/arrive to the theater 12-14 hours before the movie? Would this only be likely if they didn't get tickets ahead of time?



I think they would camp out to get better seats in the theater. I think there won't be reserved seating so first-come, first-served. Yes, they'll have tickets, but first through the door gets their pick of seats, right?


----------



## dbarxdoc2

Jfine said:


> Maybe my newbie status is showing, but why would people camp out/arrive to the theater 12-14 hours before the movie? Would this only be likely if they didn't get tickets ahead of time?


Good seats?  Idk.... I wouldn't


----------



## Jfine

yulilin3 said:


> don't remember where I read that the party starts at 11pm, the fireworks will probably be at 2am to close off the night


I think it was the Orlando Sentinel that was reporting it would start at 11?


----------



## yulilin3

I know we are going early to get to pick our seats, nothing worse than watching from all the ay down or a very bad side view


----------



## dbarxdoc2

yulilin3 said:


> I know we are going early to get to pick our seats, nothing worse than watching from all the ay down or a very bad side view


I probably would if I lived nearby like you, but we have to drive for 12 hours and time is precious!  Can't wait to see feedback from the movie!  What are your thoughts on no Luke Skywalker in the poster?


----------



## yulilin3

dbarxdoc2 said:


> I probably would if I lived nearby like you, but we have to drive for 12 hours and time is precious!  Can't wait to see feedback from the movie!  What are your thoughts on no Luke Skywalker in the poster?


we are not watching it at Disney Springs on Thursday, we are watching in our local IMAX theater, at Pointe Orlando on International Dr...as to why no Luke I think that JJ said that they will not have his face in any of the promotional stuff, I don't know. I'm just super pumped


----------



## Jfine

dbarxdoc2 said:


> Good seats?  Idk.... I wouldn't





yulilin3 said:


> I know we are going early to get to pick our seats, nothing worse than watching from all the ay down or a very bad side view





Iowamomof4 said:


> I think they would camp out to get better seats in the theater. I think there won't be reserved seating so first-come, first-served. Yes, they'll have tickets, but first through the door gets their pick of seats, right?


Ok thanks! That makes sense. Right now we're just hoping for two seats together and not the first couple rows. So maybe our low expectations will work out for us. 
This is kind of a negative right now for the party. Not sure I want to feel like I need to arrive hours before the movie starts and then be out at the party. At least there's still a few hours to decide.


----------



## yulilin3

The IMAX theater where we are going has the times set up already
https://www.imax.com/movies/m/star-wars-the-force-awakens-an-imax-3d-experience/


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Now I am not sure about doing the party.  I am not willing to go more than an hour ahead or so and if we cant get decent seats for this part and this price...well...we shall have to rethink it.  We are 4 and definitely want to sit together and just not in the first few rows.

This may all be for nothing, we may not even be able to get tickets...the old wait and see.


----------



## nancipants

You'll have to line up more than an hour in advance no matter where you see The Force Awakens opening night. Probably all through that weekend (and definitely during the Christmas holiday).


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Now I am not sure about doing the party.  I am not willing to go more than an hour ahead or so and if we cant get decent seats for this part and this price...well...we shall have to rethink it.  We are 4 and definitely want to sit together and just not in the first few rows.
> 
> This may all be for nothing, we may not even be able to get tickets...the old wait and see.


that's why Disney is reminding people that if you are there before 8am you are not allowed inside Disney Springs, don't know how they would control that...just to let you know I know more than one family (us included) taking Thursday off to go line up early and not just here in Orlando.


----------



## nancipants

Agreed, I'm taking off early that day and was going to line up early at Disney Springs even before I knew about this event. I'm actually hoping the event brings LESS crowds than just regular opening night shenanigans, but we'll see.


----------



## yulilin3

Well if there's any doubt of how HUGE this movie will be just look at DL Downtown Disney getting ready for the TRAILER




I wish I had time to go to Disney Springs and see what kind of set up they have here...oh wait they are not doing anything here for the trailer


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I wish I had time to go to Disney Springs and see what kind of set up they have here...oh wait they are not doing anything here for the trailer


:facepalm:  Honestly, how hard is it to cross-coordinate one media campaign like that from one of the largest MEDIA companies in the world?!



yulilin3 said:


> The IMAX theater where we are going has the times set up already
> https://www.imax.com/movies/m/star-wars-the-force-awakens-an-imax-3d-experience/



Made me check my theater which doesn't have advanced sales up for that yet.  Spectre and Hunger Games yes.. Star Wars, no.

Ironically they are selling pre-orders for Fantasia's 75th anniversary...  I always love seeing that in the theater because it's almost always full of pre-school kids that mothers take to see a "Disney" picture and then the kids run up and down the aisle screaming while the mothers all say "Sit down, hang on, Mickey's coming!"  Then the theater clears out immediately after Sorcerer's Apprentice just in time for Chernabog.

Heh.. Walt probably planned it that way on purpose...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone have even an approx time they think tickets go on sale tonight? I'm trying to decide if I have to skip yoga for Yoda, haha I crack myself up.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone have even an approx time they think tickets go on sale tonight? I'm trying to decide if I have to skip yoga for Yoda, haha I crack myself up.


you crack me up too...most people seem to think it'll be between 10 and 10:30


----------



## cvjpirate

I read somewhere, forgot where, sometime between 930 and 10 tonight.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Turk February posted 9:30/10:00. But, someone else who knew an AMC staff person earlier posted that a very quiet soft open was set for 8:30 ET. The DISer is in Central time and was going to begin searching at 7:30 central time. 

It won't hurt to start searching early.


----------



## hiroMYhero

stardam said:


> I have a close relative who does web design for a large theater chain & he confirmed that tickets for the force awakens will go on sale quietly Monday at 8:30/7:30c with a trailer showing between 9-9:30 during MNF announcing tickets on sale. He told me be ready to order at 7:30
> Disney isn't even giving him artwork for the movie until Sunday night after poster release.


Found it!! ^^^^^


----------



## melana

I am getting so excited. I was on the fence about the movie when it was first announced but I am really looking forward to it.  None of my local theatres have their times set yet!!! Hopefully by the time the tickets go on sale they will. I wish I could go to the AMC at Disney Springs..but that's 12 hours away..so I will settle for my Regal Cinema in lexington, Ky.  I've already requested off work for the 17th and 18th...LOL.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

hiroMYhero said:


> Found it!! ^^^^^



Sounds like I can take off my yoga pants then...that is smack in the middle of it.  Time to get settled on the sofa.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm giving Brian his instructions and logging into pages and checking my credit card balance and such and Brian is like...'It's an hour away, and that's assuming it even opens at 7:30 Central time...why are you preparing already?'

Ugh.


----------



## melana

I tried to give my mom instructions on how to do this since I am travelling for work and have limited Internet/4g capabilities...it was painful so I will be heading down to the hotel lobby in a few to just sit and wait and try to get tics...


----------



## Iowamomof4

I've never bought tickets through Fandango before, but it looks like I'm able to purchase tickets already. Is that possible? I'm taken to a page where I can select the number of tickets I want and a timer starts counting down. I haven't proceeded past that though.


----------



## yulilin3

TICKETS ARE ON SALE


----------



## melana

I just got mine through Fandango!!! 2 tics for 1045pm showing at my movie place on the 17th...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Disneyland AMC isn't coming up on Fandango   I don't know what to do.


----------



## jessicag13

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The Disneyland AMC isn't coming up on Fandango   I don't know what to do.


here's the fandango site: http://www.fandango.com/amcdisneysprings™24withdineintheatres_aabnu/theaterpage?date=12/17/2015&q=32830
---and i just saw you said disneyLAND. woops.

and the amc site shows tickets, but there's an error when trying to checkout with the special event ticket. not sure if there are any errors when checking out with regular tickets.
https://www.amctheatres.com/movie-t...c-disney-springs-24-with-dine-in-theatres#572


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jessicag13 said:


> here's the fandango site: http://www.fandango.com/amcdisneysprings™24withdineintheatres_aabnu/theaterpage?date=12/17/2015&q=32830
> 
> and the amc site shows tickets, but there's an error when trying to checkout with the special event ticket. not sure if there are any errors when checking out with regular tickets.
> https://www.amctheatres.com/movie-t...c-disney-springs-24-with-dine-in-theatres#572



Disneyland, not Disney World, but thank you.


----------



## nancipants

Just got tickets for the opening night event! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## drlaurafsu

Apparently I am going with DH and DS to the 3d I max version on Thursday night. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Skywise

Is this AMC only?  Nothing is coming up for me for my IMAX theater (which isn't AMC...  )


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I got our tickets for Disney Springs AMC and now waiting for our local Imax to go live for the 20th for when we get back.

We opted for Fri in Dine in so we get reserved seting and put the $400 towards SWW 2016 premium package instead.  Of course we are planning a quick couple days early march for SoTF  so zI guess we will see the fireworks and such then.

Good luck to all!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

This is very frustrating.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Skywise said:


> Is this AMC only?  Nothing is coming up for me for my IMAX theater (which isn't AMC...  )



I can't find tickets either, and I'm looking for the Disneyland AMC.  It just doesn't show up on Fandango.


----------



## melana

It's not AMC only. My local theatre is a Regal and they were on sale. But the one at Disney Springs and all that jazz is AMC.


----------



## LoKiHB

Fandango is already being hammered


----------



## melana

I would say the number of tics purchased tonight in the first few hours will be huge..


----------



## mesaboy2

I wasn't going to do it, buy movie tickets 2 months in advance.  But then I folded like a house of cards.  I may have a problem.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Is this AMC only?  Nothing is coming up for me for my IMAX theater (which isn't AMC...  )


might be, I got Thursday and Sunday tickets for AMC at Universal and Disney


----------



## AThrillingChase

I am not getting anywhere. It will only give me 18th and on. And no imax option.


----------



## yulilin3

Details on the Special Event
*STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Opening Night Event 
An Epic Fan Experience*
Join the celebration at the Walt Disney World® Resort as Disney Parks celebrates the release of “Star Wars: The Force Awakens.” “Star Wars: The Force Awakens” Opening Night Event is one of the best ways to feel the Force on December 17, 2015. Participants will be among the first to see the new film at the AMC Disney Springs™ 24 theatres and then celebrate together at a private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios®. Enjoy new Star Wars experiences including Star Wars Launch Bay, take flight on Star Tours The Adventures Continue attraction featuring a new scene inspired by the film, and end the night with a preview of the new fireworks spectacular set to the iconic score of the Star Wars films. Event participants will also get a commemorative event ticket to remember the night. The Force is strong with this event!


Choose your path and come dressed in costume showing your allegiance to the light side or dark side of the Force. Please see the Costume Guidelines in the FAQs. 
Confirm your seat at one of the first showings of “Star Wars: The Force Awakens” at AMC Disney Springs™ 24 theatres
Celebrate at a private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Theme Park including the following:
Star Wars Launch Bay 
Star Tours The Adventures Continue attraction
DJ dance party 
A preview of a new fireworks spectacular
And more!

Receive a commemorative event ticket
*Date:*
December 17, 2015

*Times:*
Film showings will begin between 7:00pm and 8:00pm, Private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios® will run from 11:00pm to 2:00am, Fireworks will begin at approximately 12:45am.


----------



## Jfsag123

Thanks so much for the heads up! Just got tickets to the first showing at my local Cinemark. Reserved seating, so no waiting in line to make sure we get decent seats. Kids are currently celebrating.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AHHHHH and so much swearing was never heard the like.

Help me Obi Wan Kenobi, your my only hope.


----------



## Momfoaj

Nothing showing up for our local theater but one 25 miles away is available, come on carmike catch up.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

not as exciting as the tickets but we went to the mall today and ended up with 2 new friends

BB is an ornament from the Disney Store;  WALL-E has nothing to do with this thread but he was from the LEGO store and just so cute we had to have him!!  Not great pictures - we took them quickly with the ipad...


----------



## melana

I think BB-8 is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## houseful of boys

Anyone else able to get the opening night event? We are trying and the site just spins and spins trying to load. Frustrating!


----------



## angai379

Yay!!!! The force is strong with me. I just got my tickets for the marathon. May the force be with everyone else.


----------



## momof2halls

It appears Fandango has crashed


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

movietickets.com is still up


----------



## melana

I can't do the marathon...I did one of those for the third Hobbit film and I was dead by the end of that film. I will watch Episodes IV, V, VI  at home the night beforw. Have no desire to watch Episodes I, II, III.  I watched them once..that was enough for me.


----------



## FunkyLamb

AMC appears to be having problems as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

This inability to purchase tickets for either of my theaters is very quickly making me turn to the dark side.


----------



## melana

Happen it will. Despair do not. Tickets come, they will. Patience must have.


----------



## yulilin3

So I had everything set up to buy the tickets, as soon as I said "they are on sale" I got pushed off by a certain person


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This inability to purchase tickets for either of my theaters is very quickly making me turn to the dark side.


which theater are you looking for?


----------



## CarolinaBlue

A great big thank you to the Diser who posted about the "quiet sale" at 8:30! I just happened to check Fandango at 8 and there they were, all shiny and new and waiting for my credit card! Opening night at 7:30 in my neighboring town. The next day, I'm off to WDW to continue my big birthday celebration! Best birthday ever!


----------



## CindySwims

I got ours for Dec. 17th at 7:30pm through Fandango. I picked a theater a little further from our usual one that only offers reserved seats. No way was I going to try to line up super early with kids. Now I just hope it is PG or PG13.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> which theater are you looking for?



The El Capitan for Friday afternoon showing and the Disneyland Downtown Disney AMC 12 for Thursday night showing.


----------



## yulilin3

cosplayers at Disneyland Downtown Disney


----------



## pixeydust

Was able to reserve seats for the Friday opening at Disney Springs dine-in, so excited!


----------



## LoKiHB

This board is the best!!! Tix for Friday night 12/18 at 7:30!!!  Couldn't do 12/17 because our company Christmas Party is that night, but yes!!! 4 tickets for iMAX 3D! Thanks to everyone for the info


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Think we just got through for Downton Disney at DL on the AMC app.  If the site is down, try the app.


----------



## melana

This board was a big help for me also. I have been working so much the last week or so, I had no idea tickets were going on sale tonight. Thanks to this thread...I was informed.  ;-)


----------



## yulilin3

so it looks like everyone got their tickets?


----------



## nherbert

Have they played the trailer yet?


----------



## yulilin3

nherbert said:


> Have they played the trailer yet?


not yet...


----------



## melana

Nope. It's not even the 2nd quarter in the game yet. A few seconds left in the 1st...


----------



## nherbert

Thanks, over here in Oz we can't watch the game (supposedly working though actually watching the spinning symbol on my browser for AMC).


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> not as exciting as the tickets but we went to the mall today and ended up with 2 new friends
> 
> BB is an ornament from the Disney Store;  WALL-E has nothing to do with this thread but he was from the LEGO store and just so cute we had to have him!!  Not great pictures - we took them quickly with the ipad...
> View attachment 129942
> 
> View attachment 129943



I got that WALL-E for DS for xmas or birthday. He loves him. I can't wait to play with him.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

BTW, our local IMAX, said it will release right at 10.  It does not show yet on fandango, not avail on movietickets....so i will spend next hour hitting refresh at 2 sites.   We have 1 set for 18th! but those are sat Dianry Springs dine in-no IMAX.   DH and 2DS will not want to wait too long to see it in IMAX, plus its reserved seating and comfy.  Love the theaters around here.


----------



## melana

2nd quarter is ready to start so you are looking at at least 20 to 25 minutes..that's if it moves quickly. The 1st quarter went by fairly quick.


----------



## jennab113

I got a ticket to the marathon, but it isn't assigned seating, so I am debating returning it through Fandango and just picking a 7pm showing. Idk. Phantom Menace is the only Star Wars movie I've seen in a theater. I also have tickets for Friday and Sunday (family stuff Saturday).


----------



## momof2halls

Finally got tickets straight through cinemark!  Had to settle for 3d but was able to pick our reserved seats for the 8pm showing!  Huge Thank You to everyone that posted they were on sale! 
 This was good practice for the SWW special events.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I got tickets for one theater, still need el Capitan.

When I googled Fandango to try it again, I see a news article that says:

'fandango is down.  amc theaters is down.  alama drafthouse is down...


----------



## yulilin3

jennab113 said:


> I got a ticket to the marathon, but it isn't assigned seating, so I am debating returning it through Fandango and just picking a 7pm showing. Idk. Phantom Menace is the only Star Wars movie I've seen in a theater. I also have tickets for Friday and Sunday (family stuff Saturday).


I would totally do the marathon if I could.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I got tickets for one theater, still need el Capitan.
> 
> When I googled Fandango to try it again, I see a news article that says:
> 
> 'fandango is down.  amc theaters is down.  alama drafthouse is down...



I know Alamo is down. I got on late, but have been trying for 10-15 minutes. Luckily, I want xmas day, so hopefully that won't sell out soon. Although, if the site is down, then no one else can get tickets either. I did see that some shows were already sold out on Thurs & Fri, but they actually still showed availability, unless the website was completely wrong.

Now, it's reload. Wait. Reload. Wait. Reload. Wait


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> I got that WALL-E for DS for xmas or birthday. He loves him. I can't wait to play with him.


DH and DD are the LEGO people in our family ( I like it that LEGO are 'their' thing) - I love WALL-E and declared him "mine" once they build him   Which means he'll sit on the mantle for awhile before they take him apart and use his pieces to build something else!

We saw him in the store and as the frugal 'watch the bottom line' person that I am I was thinking about it...the LEGO team member (Ariel !!)  that helped us took the display WALL-E out of the display and let me hold him - SOLD!

Then we walked over to the Disney Store and ended up buying BB8 - DD was amused that both of our purchases were droids.

Now for today's question......our initial plan was to wait until the Monday after "THE" movie opens to go to an early matinee showing (thinking it wouldn't be too busy) - now I'm thinking it might be nuts if the schools have let out for Christmas break...thoughts?  Would we be better off waiting and seeing it on Christmas Day?


----------



## drlaurafsu

SW fans crash all theater website...yeah, Disney has their money printing machine out in full force. This should not only set opening weekend sales records but do so before the actual movie even plays


----------



## DisDadDVC

I can't imagine how fast this movie will get to $1bil.  First 2 weekends?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye




----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DH and DD are the LEGO people in our family ( I like it that LEGO are 'their' thing) - I love WALL-E and declared him "mine" once they build him   Which means he'll sit on the mantle for awhile before they take him apart and use his pieces to build something else!
> 
> We saw him in the store and as the frugal 'watch the bottom line' person that I am I was thinking about it...the LEGO team member (Ariel !!)  that helped us took the display WALL-E out of the display and let me hold him - SOLD!
> 
> Then we walked over to the Disney Store and ended up buying BB8 - DD was amused that both of our purchases were droids.
> 
> Now for today's question......our initial plan was to wait until the Monday after "THE" movie opens to go to an early matinee showing (thinking it wouldn't be too busy) - now I'm thinking it might be nuts if the schools have let out for Christmas break...thoughts?  Would we be better off waiting and seeing it on Christmas Day?



At the 4 Alamo's here in Austin, Monday looked like it was getting picked over. Friday is the last day of school here. I would buy now.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> At the 4 Alamo's here in Austin, Monday looked like it was getting picked over. Friday is the last day of school here. I would buy now.


thanks - was just trying to but right now it keeps showing me error messages or no availability for any day or time during the week  - which I'm thinking (hopefully) is a glitch.  Is it possible to go to the theater to buy tickets in person this early?


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> thanks - was just trying to but right now it keeps showing me error messages or no availability for any day or time during the week  - which I'm thinking (hopefully) is a glitch.  Is it possible to go to the theater to buy tickets in person this early?



Not sure about in person. My theater's site is still hosy too


----------



## melana

I can't speak for this movie but I went and bought my tickets for the first Hobbit movie at the theatre the day they went on sale. Can't remember how far in advance it was.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> thanks - was just trying to but right now it keeps showing me error messages or no availability for any day or time during the week  - which I'm thinking (hopefully) is a glitch.  Is it possible to go to the theater to buy tickets in person this early?



Probably.  I wouldn't try calling the theater though.  I tried to call the Disneyland Downton Disney AMC, I wanted to ask why all other AMCs nearby were on sale at the beginning but theirs wasn't.  He started giving me some spiel about them all going on sale at halftime of the game and I was just like you know nothing and hung up.


----------



## yulilin3

I don't like football... 7 minutes left, plus whatever more with all the stopping


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## jane2073

It took me several freshers before I through to the Fandango site.  But I persevered and we got tickets for Friday night!


----------



## DisDadDVC

Someone on craigslist in NYC is selling 99 tickets for $50 each for the 7pm showing.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Thanks you all - I think we'll try the theater first thing (when they open) tomorrow morning.  That Monday (21st ) is my birthday   Nice of the Star Wars folks to release a great movie for me to see!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I don't like football... 7 minutes left, plus whatever more with all the stopping



7 minutes in football will be at least 25 minutes, if not more because we'll have the 2 minute warning and all the commercials.


----------



## melana

yulilin3 said:


> I don't like football... 7 minutes left, plus whatever more with all the stopping



I love football..but I do not like either of these teams..so I am struggling right now.


----------



## yulilin3

the event site is working
https://www.amctheatres.com/movies/...ening-night-event-at-walt-disney-world-resort


----------



## La Belle

i am getting error messages from AMC site and fandango.  I have a horrible feeling of despair.


----------



## soniam

H&V site is blank again. Fluke or is more going to be announced. Seems weird though to open up stuff at night, especially if the phone lines are down/going down soon.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Thanks you all - I think we'll try the theater first thing (when they open) tomorrow morning.  That Monday (21st ) is my birthday   Nice of the Star Wars folks to release a great movie for me to see!!!



For me, too!  My birthday is the 23rd.


----------



## jane2073

What channel is the game on?


----------



## DisDadDVC

jane2073 said:


> What channel is the game on?



ESPN


----------



## LoKiHB

jane2073 said:


> What channel is the game on?




ESPN


----------



## CarolinaBlue

ESPN


----------



## soniam

Limited release Star Tours t-shirts at Disney Store. Not sure if I like these or not.

http://www.disneystore.com/star-tours-limited-release-items/mn/1029306/


----------



## LoKiHB

Well, if THIS doesn't tell Disney that SWW better happen, I don't know what will!


----------



## dbarxdoc2

I can't get on anything, trying different sites... I give up.....


----------



## dbarxdoc2

dbarxdoc2 said:


> I can't get on anything, trying different sites... I give up.....


Uggggh so frustrating!!!!


----------



## jane2073

Thank you!
Clearly I don't follow football at all!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> Limited release Star Tours t-shirts at Disney Store. Not sure if I like these or not.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-tours-limited-release-items/mn/1029306/


I like the posters but not sure I like them $45 worth each!


----------



## melana

soniam said:


> Limited release Star Tours t-shirts at Disney Store. Not sure if I like these or not.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-tours-limited-release-items/mn/1029306/



Yeah. I am not really feeling them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Limited release Star Tours t-shirts at Disney Store. Not sure if I like these or not.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-tours-limited-release-items/mn/1029306/



They're ok, but not $28 ok.  I prefer Teefury's star wars designs anyway.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I like the posters but not sure I like them $45 worth each!



I actually have that Hoth one.  I bought it about 20 years ago from MGM.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Thank you to whoever posted about movietickets.com. They are still up! Unfortunately, I had no idea this existed until now   I really wanted our local imax 3d showing at 7pm. It is at a local shopping village/outdoor mall area that has a lot of restaurants and bars and is very popular. I figured the energy there would be the best for opening night. Fandango does not yet have that theatre available, but movietickets did! Sadly I missed the 7pm showing and all that is left is the 10:20. Boooo

I bought tickets for a local smaller theatre for reald3d with reserved seating (not crazy about our seats though, 3rd row off to the left side) via fandango. So I can change them out if I want for a different time or theatre. It is much smaller and not much around it, so I don't know that it will have the energy, but it does have reserved seating. I can't decide what to do!!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> H&V site is blank again. Fluke or is more going to be announced. Seems weird though to open up stuff at night, especially if the phone lines are down/going down soon.


just checked the app and it now shows like Dinner is available starting on January 4th but when I try to get in it says no results found


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dbarxdoc2 said:


> I can't get on anything, trying different sites... I give up.....



Try the mobile app, that is how we got our AMC tickets.


----------



## cw1380

Just a heads up, my wife went to the Alamo Drafthouse near us in person and got our tickets for the 17th while I kept hitting the site. She got them before the site could even process requests and that was before it went down. So there's hope for those of you out there who are trying to get tickets! Head over there in person or call! May the force be with you all!


----------



## jane2073

I second having better luck getting tickets with my phone than with my tablet.


----------



## Wailea

No luck on my laptop but I was able to finally get through Fandango on my cell phone.


----------



## jane2073

Soooooon!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hah, I wonder if ESPN got to charge more for commercials at halftime because they knew the world will be watching for the SW trailer.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AHHHHHHHHHHH trailer.

Still can't get El Cap tickets.


AHHHHHH trailer!


----------



## melana

WOW. Is all I can say.


----------



## PhoenixWright

Are tickets sold out for the WDW event yet?


----------



## yulilin3

OMG!!


----------



## LoKiHB

Ok, so they are pretty much forcing us to believe Luke is Kylo Ren!  I called DVC Member relations and I was told that they can't confirm one way or another, but that I should watch the Disney Parks Blog for up to the minute information.


----------



## Cynister

I think I got event tickets! The site is so slow. I haven't gotten  a confirmation email yet, but I do have the confirmation  page on the website with a qr code.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LoKiHB said:


> Ok, so they are pretty much forcing us to believe Luke is Kylo Ren!  I called DVC Member relations and I was told that they can't confirm one way or another, but that I should watch the Disney Parks Blog for up to the minute information.



I think either Luke is the villain, or else he won't be shown until the very end of the movie.  Maybe they're searching for him and the lost shot will be them finding Luke and him turning around.


----------



## yulilin3

event site is down again


----------



## yulilin3

I'm trying very hard not to create stories in my head...but yeah... Luke


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I'm trying very hard not to create stories in my head...but yeah... Luke



I'm already jumping to conclusions about Rey.  I think she is Han and Leia's daughter and maybe she was kidnapped at birth and doesn't know who she is.  Don't laugh at me if any of you guys have read spoilers, I haven't.


----------



## drlaurafsu

That's definitely what I thought when he wasn't shown on th poster


----------



## soniam

LoKiHB said:


> Ok, so they are pretty much forcing us to believe Luke is Kylo Ren!  I called DVC Member relations and I was told that they can't confirm one way or another, but that I should watch the Disney Parks Blog for up to the minute information.



SPOILERS! I don't plan on watching this trailer. I saw enough with the last one. Don't give anything away.


----------



## soniam

DH got this trying to access Fandango.


----------



## nuzmom

Ok, I have NO idea what I just bought, or even if I actually bought anything. I was on my phone just clicking showtimes (for the last hour) and one "went through" and I got to a place where I put in my credit card info. I submitted it and was then got a network disconnected error (I was on my phone). So I hit "back" and I get "This order has already been completed." But when I click on "view confirmation", it won't load. Nothing has come into my email account, but my bank statement already shows the charge is pending ($400.96 for 4 tickets).
For those who were able to purchase - ANY idea if I got tickets or not????


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> SPOILERS! I don't plan on watching this trailer. I saw enough with the last one. Don't give anything away.



I might have to completely check out of this thread if there's a good chance spoilers are gonna start flowing.  Stuff so far has been obvious guesses but can't take the chance I learn stuff too early, like I did about a certain father/son relationship going into the theatre lo those many years ago.


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> I might have to completely check out of this thread if there's a good chance spoilers are gonna start flowing.  Stuff so far has been obvious guesses but can't take the chance I learn stuff too early, like I did about a certain father/son relationship going into the theatre lo those many years ago.



What do you mean? Father/son? Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## yulilin3

nuzmom said:


> Ok, I have NO idea what I just bought, or even if I actually bought anything. I was on my phone just clicking showtimes (for the last hour) and one "went through" and I got to a place where I put in my credit card info. I submitted it and was then got a network disconnected error (I was on my phone). So I hit "back" and I get "This order has already been completed." But when I click on "view confirmation", it won't load. Nothing has come into my email account, but my bank statement already shows the charge is pending ($400.96 for 4 tickets).
> For those who were able to purchase - ANY idea if I got tickets or not????


it sounds like the event tickets


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> just checked the app and it now shows like Dinner is available starting on January 4th but when I try to get in it says no results found



It's back up. Still no dinner


----------



## yulilin3

No spoilers from me...I need to go to bed, goodnight everyone


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> It's back up. Still no dinner


boo, what are they doing with it?


----------



## AThrillingChase

Don't worry, not spoilers. The above comments were both total speculation!


----------



## melana

I don't think the trailer gives any real spoilers...raises questions, yes. but from what I saw..I'm still as unknowlegable about what is/could gonna happen as I was beforehand.  I have my thoughts and speculations but that is it. But I agree if spoilers are actually gonna start comong..I may have to step away from the thread.. ;-)


----------



## drlaurafsu

Luke is so old that covering him with all that material is the only way his stunt double can do all his tricks and not be exposed! Lol!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I have to admit...I miss the music. I know I know, it was all over the teaser trailers. But my little heart would have just loved a little bit of the drama of the theme to close out the trailer!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Maybe #SPOILER #DONOTREAD #SPECULATION should be used at the beginning of the post as an alert regarding the trailer or any speculation  and deductions.

There's too much info to be missed if you stop reading yulilin's posts!


----------



## PhoenixWright

So will Launch Bay be open for everyone starting December 18th? Since 17th looks like its kickoff party at DHS?


----------



## Skywise

Goodrich theaters site just went down AFTER I had selected my seats but before I had confirmed the purchase or submitted my card...   Getting the Windows Server startup page for their home page now...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sigh.  Got our  17th tickets, but still can't get through to El Capitan for 18th tickets.


----------



## Tiggerette

Movie tix acquired. Marathon ahoy! One of our costuming club members went "old school" by going to the theatre to purchase tickets and was successful- much more so than our komputorz. I laughed at myself- at how "novel" it was to consider going to the theatre itself…. my, how times have changed! If y'all are still looking for marathon tix, try looking for Dec 16th. 
May the Force be with all y'all! -Krista "Tigger-ette"


----------



## slaveone

Star Wars broke the Internet. That is all.


----------



## poison ivy

has anyone gotten event tickets for the 17th yet?  I only managed to advance beyond the "get tickets: link to the next screen twice and both times a box appeared stating "showtimes not available" with a "click here" link to search other locations.  which makes no sense since it's a special event.


----------



## PhoenixWright

poison ivy said:


> has anyone gotten event tickets for the 17th yet?  I only managed to advance beyond the "get tickets: link to the next screen twice and both times a box appeared stating "showtimes not available" with a "click here" link to search other locations.  which makes no sense since it's a special event.



In the same boat. Not even sure I want the tickets. We were gonna be at Hollywood Studios anyway that night which is funny. Wonder if they'll still do fantasmic.

If it's confirmed Launch Bay opens for everyone on the 18th, then we'll probably skip the party as we're doing MVMCP on that Tuesday.


----------



## poison ivy

PhoenixWright said:


> In the same boat. Not even sure I want the tickets. We were gonna be at Hollywood Studios anyway that night which is funny. Wonder if they'll still do fantasmic.
> 
> If it's confirmed Launch Bay opens for everyone on the 18th, then we'll probably skip the party as we're doing MVMCP on that Tuesday.



starting to feel the same way at this point.  I happen to be at Disney that week for a convention at the YC and thought this was great timing but now I'm debating the whole thing.


----------



## Skywise

ARRRGGHHH... three times now I've been able to pick my seats and three times I've gotten kicked out before I can do the purchase!!!  (Just for the local screen - not the party!)


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> ARRRGGHHH... three times now I've been able to pick my seats and three times I've gotten kicked out before I can do the purchase!!!  (Just for the local screen - not the party!)



I'm currently working on one laptop and trying for ticks on another. Whenever I VPN into work, my external internet gets cut. They block a lot of stuff from work. Sooooo. I spent 30 minutes just trying to get into work, including rebooting my machine. I don't know if SW ticks are mucking up everything or what. Still no ticks for us yet


----------



## melana

Well fandango is still iffy. I'm trying to get tics for my sister and niece for the 19th. I can't even get showtimes to load. Luckily I already have my opening day tics. 

Keep trying is what I keep telling myself..and then I'm like..they could get them themselves.


----------



## poison ivy

sitting in a reserved leather reclining seat at my local theater to enjoy this highly anticipated film is sounding better and better.  If I manage to get thru on the regular amc site first they win!


----------



## poison ivy

ok I figured out what I was doing wrong.  I had to search for the location at Disney Springs.  Managed to get 3 tix in my cart but couldn't check out.
error message stated the event is sold out.  So I guess it wasn't meant to be.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## publica

Finally managed to get the event tickets. It's a cumbersome process. Only managed to book it after setting the location to Orlando, Florida.
No email received yet though.


----------



## HCinKC

I can't get through anywhere. I'm not so concerned about seeing the new movie on the Thurs or Fir, but I want to go to the marathon!


----------



## xApril

My friend somehow managed to snag me a ticket for the DHS event. We were unable to get into IMAX 3D so we will be seeing it regular, but I will for sure see it in IMAX soon after.


----------



## soniam

DH just said that statistically at least 2 people have died while we have been trying to get tickets. Creepy, huh? I'm not quite sure what that says about my priorities.


----------



## mom2rb

We were able to get tickets to the DHS event. We had 2 lap tops and an ipad trying to get through. The first time we had tickets for 7:25, it let us pay and then said that it didn't work. Ended up with tickets to the 7:50 show. When I checked my credit card online, it billed us the first time, then refunded us, then billed us again.  It took us almost 2 hours!


----------



## AThrillingChase

This is random - but does anyone have any ideas for a cheap Han Solo belt? All I seem to be finding online are more elaborate versions. I am just looking for one for the dark side race in April (small, lightweight or plastic and thus easy to run in is welcome for this!) I thought I might have an easier time finding one right now with Halloween coming. I will also be down in Disney in 3 weeks for wine and dine weekend, if anyone has seen something at the parks that would work! Thanks for any ideas!

I am planning on a light colored running tank, blue running tights that I will add red to, and a belt. It will be hot in April so skipping a vest or jacket. Keeping it pretty simple so I can run in it, but still wanting to get into the vibe.


----------



## houseful of boys

Well, it took 4 hours and 20 minutes, but we finally got opening event tickets for all 12 of my party. We got 10 right around 10 o'clock. But the last two were impossible!! 
I'm super excited and happy for my kids. Huge Star Wars fans and we've never done a hard ticket event before. And last year, we brought our two youngest to SWW but the two older boys had to stay behind for school. So, this is to make up for that a bit. Yay!


----------



## soniam

Finally able to get tix for 12/25 through Fandango. I guess Alamo never got their site back up. The theater was completely empty for that day. I guess we could have waited, but we really wanted that day at Alamo, so that we can actually have an xmas meal, since we will have just gotten back in the country xmas eve night. Whew!


----------



## yulilin3

Good morning everyone, well, we are on page 100 and no real information has surfaced yet for any of the SW events/special experiences. I hope our moderator is kind enough again like he was in June, pretty sure we will break the 250 page mark before it's all said and done.
I'm leaving for NYC (for you who remember me chattering about it during the 2015 SWW thread) for my daughter's quinceañera trip. I'm leaving Thursday and coming back Tuesday evening, so I need the veterans help in case anything is confirmed/announced to keep everyone informed. 
I'm trying to unplug as much as possible during the trip (who am I kidding right?) but I will check my private message on here in case something big is announced.


----------



## lovethattink

I think I was the only person on this thread not attempting to purchase tickets.


----------



## poison ivy

good morning!  Well as you know I gave up on the whole special event fiasco and blame myself for not navigating the screens correctly in the first place.  We were probably one of the earliest groups who had gotten through.  I just misinterpreted the"no availability message" and "click here" button telling me to search other locations.   By stupidly refreshing the screen at that point we put ourselves way back into the pool and could never get any tickets in our cart to check out.

But on a much happier note I was able to book 3 reserved loungers in a great row at our local AMC theater for Thurs 12/17 10:45pm 3D show.  Will fly home that afternoon from Orlando as originally planned and enjoy a great no hassle seat. Saved a ton of money as well.

I am really happy for everyone here. Sounds like I may be one of the few who abandoned ship. Can't wait though.  it's going to be a great weekend all around!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> I think I was the only person on this thread not attempting to purchase tickets.


I was with you for awhile then caved and tried then gave up .   Going to try at our local theater today...


----------



## btr2trvl

I got through 4 times on the app only to get the messages above.  The 5th time was a charm and I got tickets to 7:15 3D. It was 11:20 eastern when the purchase went through.  By that time the purchase tickets finally appeared on my computer and there were lots of available show times.  Never give up!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Got tix on Fandango last night for 7pm Thursday and then realized in my rush to get through a crashing website that I'd purchased 3D tix. I can't stand 3D (makes me feel slightly drunk but not in a good way) and also at our local AMC, not our preferred theater. Ended up returning tix and  our preferred theater was selling by that point, so all's well that ends well! Yay!!!!

Also, for those who've only seen the prequels once or a couple times, I highly recommend downloading the  RiffTrax commentaries - they are hilarious! RiffTrax are done by the guys who used to do MST3K. Very funny stuff.

Yay for everyone getting event and movie tickets, it's all so exciting! Wish we could do the DHS event but I'm running a mini-Dopey Challenge that weekend in prep for marathon weekend.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> Good morning everyone, well, we are on page 100 and no real information has surfaced yet for any of the SW events/special experiences. I hope our moderator is kind enough again like he was in June, pretty sure we will break the 250 page mark before it's all said and done.
> I'm leaving for NYC (for you who remember me chattering about it during the 2015 SWW thread) for my daughter's quinceañera trip. I'm leaving Thursday and coming back Tuesday evening, so I need the veterans help in case anything is confirmed/announced to keep everyone informed.
> I'm trying to unplug as much as possible during the trip (who am I kidding right?) but I will check my private message on here in case something big is announced.




Welcome to NY!!! Be sure to bring sweaters, pants and, jackets.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Welcome to NY!!! Be sure to bring sweaters, pants and, jackets.


 got our gloves and hats and sweaters all packed 
I'll do a reverse question of what it's usually asked here: weather-wise. One site, I think it's weather.com calls for 60% of rain on Sunday, I'm used to passing showers here but not sure how accurate that is for NYC. Is it an all day thing?


----------



## slaveone

Don't give up got my 7pm ticket this morning when I got up. Not at the springs but at my local AMC.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> got our gloves and hats and sweaters all packed
> I'll do a reverse question of what it's usually asked here: weather-wise. One site, I think it's weather.com calls for 60% of rain on Sunday, I'm used to passing showers here but not sure how accurate that is for NYC. Is it an all day thing?




Hard to say. They have been quite off with their weather predictions ever since about May. 

That being said, I would say don't cancel your plans. It'll probably be mostly overcast and you may or may not get some rain, but it's only Tuesday so there is a very good chance it will change by Sunday. NY weather isn't like Florida weather in that usually if it's going to rain, it will rain most if not all of the day, and the dreariness usually shows up the day before and hangs around for a day or so after.


----------



## yulilin3

I was doing some quick calculations and they offered 17 showings of the movie for the event. If we assume that each theater seats 500 people that's 8,500. I'm rounding it out to 10,000 for the theaters that have a second and third level. That's not bad at all.
I believe DHS capacity is 40,000


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Hard to say. They have been quite off with their weather predictions ever since about May.
> 
> That being said, I would say don't cancel your plans. It'll probably be mostly overcast and you may or may not get some rain, but it's only Tuesday so there is a very good chance it will change by Sunday. NY weather isn't like Florida weather in that usually if it's going to rain, it will rain most if not all of the day, and the dreariness usually shows up the day before and hangs around for a day or so after.


thanks, we will pack our Disney ponchos


----------



## poison ivy

btr2trvl said:


> View attachment 130030 View attachment 130029 I got through 4 times on the app only to get the messages above.  The 5th time was a charm and I got tickets to 7:15 3D. It was 11:20 eastern when the purchase went through.  By that time the purchase tickets finally appeared on my computer and there were lots of available show times.  Never give up!



I got that far about a dozen times. tickets in my cart but just couldn't advance.  kept getting that same error message you did.  Saw numerous times available as well.  Did you keep deleting the items in your cart and reselecting or refreshing your screen until it finally let you purchase what you had in the cart?

I'm usually the diligent one who manages to prevail in the end, but honestly this was going to be a logistical nightmare for my family to join me to attend.  I only had a room thru Thurs at this point, and to stay the weekend was sold out thru the DVC - including Saratoga Springs.  More costs on top of costs IMO.

Our local theater is awesome.  They opened up a 10:45 showing last night in one of their smaller theaters and we got lucky.  I'm psyched to have tix opening night without having to deal with getting a good seat; extending my stay; flying my family in etc....  So while I feel a bit defeated, it really did work out in the end and we're all fired up in this house.

That private event will be such a great time!  Congratulations.  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> thanks, we will pack our Disney ponchos



the weather in the NY/NJ area is swinging wildly right now.  We had an unusual cold snap with below freezing temps at night for the past 2 days, followed by a much warmer weather in the high 60s.  tomorrow will be 75. 

I'd say pack similar to FL around late Nov/early Dec.  We don't usually break out the hat and gloves in Oct unless it's coincidentally the temps we just had which have since moved out of our area.  But I'd pack them along with a lightweight rainjacket.


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> got our gloves and hats and sweaters all packed
> I'll do a reverse question of what it's usually asked here: weather-wise. One site, I think it's weather.com calls for 60% of rain on Sunday, I'm used to passing showers here but not sure how accurate that is for NYC. Is it an all day thing?



We've finally got the fall chill in their air up here!  Even when the temp is warm, there's a chill in the air (I've been wearing my new Her Universe Yoda scarf the past few days). And I agree with a rain jacket or windbreakers.  It keeps the chill out!

I've always felt like NYC ins't so bad in the rain (or snow) because unless it is coming straight down the wind blocks a lot of it.  It still gets grey and icky though.  

Have a great time!


----------



## yulilin3

confirmation that Jedi Mickey's dinner is out 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...asonal-dine-at-hollywood-vine-now-year-round/


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> I think I was the only person on this thread not attempting to purchase tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dewdrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was with you for awhile then caved and tried then gave up .   Going to try at our local theater today...
Click to expand...

Well, I totally forgot about them going on sale until about 9:30 last night...as I was watching my Royals lose.  It's ok. They will win tonight.

Anywho...I am more interested in the marathon. I'd love to see 4-6 on a big screen. I tried to look, but I couldn't get through anywhere. I went to bed. I just checked for the marathon now. I can still get tickets, but...I don't really care about seeing 1-3 since I saw them when they came out. Does anyone know if you can go to the marathon whenever you want? It lists the times for each movie's start, so it seems like you could. For $65 and needing my parents to come watch the kids, I don't want to make a mistake. Maybe I will try calling over to the theater later this morning.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> confirmation that Jedi Mickey's dinner is out
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...asonal-dine-at-hollywood-vine-now-year-round/


Was just coming here to post the same thing. Such a bummer


----------



## yulilin3

I just posted the question on the story: does this mean that Jedi Mickey dinner will not be offered next year?
Let's see if we get an answer


----------



## yulilin3

I'll update the first page


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> thanks, we will pack our Disney ponchos


And scarves, too!

CM friend is still up in NYC. She packed her warmest clothes (for a Florida-girl) and took a coat for the evenings, but didn't pack a scarf. Ended up purchasing a scarf in Macy's yesterday. She advises being prepared! 

Have a great trip!! Happy Birthday to Stephanie!!


----------



## cvjpirate

Ok got my tickets for local theater for opening night, nice to know the owner, but just in standard but it is STAR WARS! I stated up to watch the trailer last night, I thought it was very much worth it, is it December 18th yet?? I didn't want to fight the web sites last night but was able to log in without any issues this morning at get tickets for 3D on Sunday the 20th without issue. Now to find time to hit the closest IMAX (2 hours away) for my next set of tickets.


----------



## yulilin3

something very interesting that seems to indicate that there will be fireworks at DHS on December 18
TSMM is closing at 9:15pm and GMR closing at 8:45pm, with the park officially closing at 10pm it tells us that fireworks will probably go off at 9:45pm or 10pm


----------



## LinderInWonderland

I was able to get our tix for 7pm IMAX 3D on 12/17 at 5:35p yesterday, but could not get through to buy tix for other showings until 4am today. (Good thing I get up at 3:30a for work!). Our second showing is 8:30a 12/18 in our theater with the recliners. I convinced DH that it's going to be in theaters for a while, so we can see it in all our favorite theaters.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> something very interesting that seems to indicate that there will be fireworks at DHS on December 18
> TSMM is closing at 9:15pm and GMR closing at 8:45pm, with the park officially closing at 10pm it tells us that fireworks will probably go off at 9:45pm or 10pm



That's actually kinda cool if they do it as a kick-off.  Don't see why they wouldn't start Season of the Force on opening night instead of a month later...

It'd be really REALLY nice if they ran these starting Jan 1st.  WHEN I'M THERE... 
HINT HINT!  

And after about a dozen tries finally got my reserved seats for the local IMAX at 10pm on December 17th!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I was doing some quick calculations and they offered 17 showings of the movie for the event. If we assume that each theater seats 500 people that's 8,500. I'm rounding it out to 10,000 for the theaters that have a second and third level. That's not bad at all.
> I believe DHS capacity is 40,000



But 10,000 people and one attraction is a heck of a line for Star Tours. Even if half go to Launch Bay and the other have to Star Tours, those are some long lines.



yulilin3 said:


> something very interesting that seems to indicate that there will be fireworks at DHS on December 18
> TSMM is closing at 9:15pm and GMR closing at 8:45pm, with the park officially closing at 10pm it tells us that fireworks will probably go off at 9:45pm or 10pm



That would be great!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> But 10,000 people and one attraction is a heck of a line for Star Tours. Even if half go to Launch Bay and the other have to Star Tours, those are some long lines.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great!


I didn't think about that, seeing as most of the people going are probably locals not sure if ST will be that much of a priority but still, yeah, with only one attraction open it's going to suck a lot of time


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> confirmation that Jedi Mickey's dinner is out
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...asonal-dine-at-hollywood-vine-now-year-round/



Did you notice that Minnie's dine runs through March 20? Wasn't that the last date of SOTF according to the AP site? It's possible there could still be something during SWW. Why would they do a special Minnie dinner during an SW event (SOTF)? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Did you notice that Minnie's dine runs through March 20? Wasn't that the last date of SOTF according to the AP site? It's possible there could still be something during SWW. Why would they do a special Minnie dinner during an SW event (SOTF)? Makes no sense to me.


the wording suggests Minnie is there to stay year long
_Minnie’s fabulous dinner parties celebrate the cheerful togetherness of the holidays, the glamour of Hollywood, the delight of spring, the excitement of summer and the frightening fun of Halloween. With each new season, look for unique music, décor, all-new costumes, menu items and interactive musical moments_


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> confirmation that Jedi Mickey's dinner is out
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...asonal-dine-at-hollywood-vine-now-year-round/


Well this is disappointing. While I knew the Disney characters in SW costumes were unlikely to happen I had hoped they might do some sort of SW themed meal for SoTF, especially since dinners at H&V have been blocked out in the reservation system. Guess we know why now


----------



## Tiggerette

HCinKC said:


> I just checked for the marathon now. I can still get tickets, but...I don't really care about seeing 1-3 since I saw them when they came out. Does anyone know if you can go to the marathon whenever you want?



I haven't heard of any of the marathons being reserved seating. If so, it would be good to know if any aren't general admission. 

I would gently suggest marathoners consider going in fleecy star wars pajamas (Bath Robe Jedi?) and just sleep through Ep1-3, otherwise you may risk getting an awful spot by the time everyone else arrives for Ep4-6.  When I did the Lord of the Rings marathon, which was only three movies, it was helpful to get there early and make friends around "your" marathon movie seat. The worse part of that marathon was the movie theatre food... I need green food.... everything was so....  beige.

If there is a different thread for the movie, so as not to overly digress this one, please let me know and I'll remove this post to that thread. 
May the Force be with all y'all! -Krista "Tigger-ette"


----------



## Jfine

There's an update on the DPB that the opening night event is sold out. Not quite sure when it sold out though. Out of curiosity, I tried to a quick check last night after the trailer premiere and the site was down.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

Fandango and every other ticket site failed us hard last night. For some reason, our favorite theater was not showing any tickets for the opening night and then their actual site went down. My friend and I ended up driving over to the theater (half hour away) and picking them up. I was surprised we walked right in, no line. The guy at the counter saw me and immediately said "You're for Star Wars, right?" Maybe he saw the panicked look in my eyes. They were telling people just to come in and purchase in person. So worth it: 12/17 @ 10:15p Reserved recliners, Atmos sound and 3D!  They were offering a movie marathon that started at 2:30am but that was too much. 


Funny how we had to do things the "old fashioned" way and actually go to the theater in person.


----------



## yulilin3

She skipped over my question on the DPB, ugh


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> She skipped over my question on the DPB, ugh




But she did reply regarding Mother's Day, confirming that it would be open.  That Sunday will/would be the weekend prior to SWW.


----------



## sunnysideup3

yulilin3 said:


> She skipped over my question on the DPB, ugh




I re-asked the question just now. Hopefully she doesn't ignore BOTH of us


----------



## jennab113

When I've done other marathons at AMC, they were reserved seating, but when I bought my ticket this time, I wasn't asked to pick a seat.  Sigh.  I guess I'll be going for all of them and probably getting in line the night before for a good seat...


----------



## Luv2trav

yulilin3 said:


> something very interesting that seems to indicate that there will be fireworks at DHS on December 18
> TSMM is closing at 9:15pm and GMR closing at 8:45pm, with the park officially closing at 10pm it tells us that fireworks will probably go off at 9:45pm or 10pm




I agree I think something is going on the 18th as well. When we went to book the Osborne lights dessert party it was available for all nights EXCEPT the 18th. They said it was not offered that night. I thought that was strange.


----------



## steves100

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't think about that, seeing as most of the people going are probably locals not sure if ST will be that much of a priority but still, yeah, with only one attraction open it's going to suck a lot of time



Thats why I didnt get a ticket, if Studios was totally open I would have.    I hope I can see and hear the fireworks, I'll be at Boardwalk, might walk over


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Just went to the theater and got our tickets - seeing it on my birthday 12/21    The guy who sold us the tickets was nice but clueless - he said we should probably show up 30 - 45 minutes early for the movie as it might be busy.....

He has NEVER seen a Star Wars movie!  WHAT??!!!

We are all geeking out that we got the tickets   and in somewhat related news DD and DH are assembling my LEGO WALL-E ....I may have lost them for awhile!


----------



## yulilin3

steves100 said:


> Thats why I didnt get a ticket, if Studios was totally open I would have.    I hope I can see and hear the fireworks, I'll be at Boardwalk, might walk over


you can get an amazing view if you walk right pass the overpass, by the lake. It's the best, unobstructed view


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

Hey everyone!!! I'm sorry I've been so absent I promise to catch up and keep up. But I just wanted to report that I got tickets to the advance screening of Force Awakens and the HS after party!!! I'm so freaking excited


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Just went to the theater and got our tickets - seeing it on my birthday 12/21    The guy who sold us the tickets was nice but clueless - he said we should probably show up 30 - 45 minutes early for the movie as it might be busy.....
> 
> He has NEVER seen a Star Wars movie!  WHAT??!!!
> 
> We are all geeking out that we got the tickets   and in somewhat related news DD and DH are assembling my LEGO WALL-E ....I may have lost them for awhile!


I posted about getting the tickets and the ticket guy who has never seen a Star Wars movie on my facebook page..... I only have 8 friends (just got on FB) - anyway - I'm almost embarrassed to admit this - one of my friends replied to my post and said she has NEVER seen a Star Wars movie!!!  YIKES - I am friends with someone who has no clue about Star Wars - not sure how to even deal with this!


----------



## acbshada

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> YIKES - I am friends with someone who has no clue about Star Wars - not sure how to even deal with this!



Sit them down and educate them properly.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I just realized that since I got movie tix for 12/19, I will have to be off email/TV/Twitter/FB/DIS/EVERYTHING for 2 days prior!!!! 

Oh... also realized that in the nuttiness of the AMC app malfunctions yesterday, my credit card was charged 3 times for one set of tix!! Just an FYI, all!!


----------



## nancipants

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just realized that since I got movie tix for 12/19, I will have to be off email/TV/Twitter/FB/DIS/EVERYTHING for 2 days prior!!!!
> 
> Oh... also realized that in the nuttiness of the AMC app malfunctions yesterday, my credit card was charged 3 times for one set of tix!! Just an FYI, all!!



The movie's coming out a few days early overseas, so you might want to avoid social media completely prior to December 17. I'll be offline from the time of the World Premiere (December 14) to when I see the movie on December 17.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

nancipants said:


> The movie's coming out a few days early overseas, so you might want to avoid social media completely prior to December 17. I'll be offline from the time of the World Premiere (December 14) to when I see the movie on December 17.


why does overseas get it first?   I remember 20 odd years ago - movies would come out in the US and folks in England would have to wait months before they came out over there!    I will have to withdraw from all news and online media too - we're not seeing it until the 21st...it is going to be a long couple of months!


----------



## steves100

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> why does overseas get it first?   I remember 20 odd years ago - movies would come out in the US and folks in England would have to wait months before they came out over there!    I will have to withdraw from all news and online media too - we're not seeing it until the 21st...it is going to be a long couple of months!



I agree kind of ridicules that good all USA gets OUR movie last.


----------



## LATJLP

lovingeire said:


> We are trying to sort out how we'll see The Force Awakens since we have a 1 year old who won't handle a theater. We thought we'd each take one of the older boys, but I'm thinking it might be best for both boys to go at the same time so they can talk about it. We could get a sitter but we normally only see movies at the base theater so seeing it at a regular theater will be sticker shock for us! Well worth it though! (I secretly keep hoping they'll have a sneak preview on base! But I'm sure that would require a lot of time in line!)



Call around and see if your local regular theaters offer a military discount.....around here Harkins offers the best deal....regular tickets are $10 or more (Star Wars are $15)....but military ID gets you up to 4 tickets for $7.00 each, including Star Wars.    Don't know if that's just around here (we have a major military base in our area) or if Harkins does it across the country.  AMC.....they'll thank you for your service....which is nice, but that's it.  Gee, thanks, lol.   The base won't have Star Wars until January....  so we bought advance tickets at Harkins for $7.  Not bad, and certainly better than the regular public.....but the base prices are definitely better.


----------



## LATJLP

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> why does overseas get it first?   I remember 20 odd years ago - movies would come out in the US and folks in England would have to wait months before they came out over there!    I will have to withdraw from all news and online media too - we're not seeing it until the 21st...it is going to be a long couple of months!



Probably because the movie was shot in UK?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

LATJLP said:


> Probably because the movie was shot in UK?


wow did not know that - but of course when I told DH he did know - duh!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

LATJLP said:


> Call around and see if your local regular theaters offer a military discount.....around here Harkins offers the best deal....regular tickets are $10 or more (Star Wars are $15)....but military ID gets you up to 4 tickets for $7.00 each, including Star Wars.    Don't know if that's just around here (we have a major military base in our area) or if Harkins does it across the country.  AMC.....they'll thank you for your service....which is nice, but that's it.  Gee, thanks, lol.   The base won't have Star Wars until January....  so we bought advance tickets at Harkins for $7.  Not bad, and certainly better than the regular public.....but the base prices are definitely better.


also remember if you buy tickets for an early show (before 2 pm on Monday - Thursday) they are usually discounted (at least around here) - I paid $6.50 each for our tickets!


----------



## Jkpark

I have taken some time off and things keep moving fast (and not moving at all as far as SWW is concerned).

So first - the movie - we are on the Fantasy starting the 26th and will want to see it aboard, but I also don't think I can wait that long. We are starting Star Wars movies in the back yard this Friday night with Episode I (kids still haven't seen II or III). This should help us judge what they will think of the PG13. I can still get tickets as of today for 7pm on Thursday the 17th at an AMC with reserved seating, but only for 3D, and DH hates 3D movies. The non3D is 8:30 and that might be too late if I want my kids to actually enjoy it.  My 10 year old is currently at a callback for a Christmas show, so we will wait and see if she gets a part and then pick a time to see if I guess.

SWW - I was more looking at the meals than the weekends, and with the Sci Fi changes and the Minnie dinner changes, it doesn't look good. When SWA opens its schedule next week I will be flying home on May 30th instead of adding two days at DHS. IF there is a RH or something similar, maybe I can fit it in after cruise and before our flight.  Disappointed, but we have so much Disney fun coming up in the next 8 months - I can't really be upset.


----------



## lovingeire

So, all things aside, I tried last night and today to get some tickets for Christmas week as I figured I could put the boys tickets in their stockings with their favorite candy for a showing sometime that week.  Nothing is coming up in our city, which is a smaller one.  Plenty of showings for the 17th through Christmas though.  and there's no way to tell what base will have.  But I think I will call the local theater and see about a military discount and getting a definitive answer on the Christmas week showings.


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> why does overseas get it first?   I remember 20 odd years ago - movies would come out in the US and folks in England would have to wait months before they came out over there!    I will have to withdraw from all news and online media too - we're not seeing it until the 21st...it is going to be a long couple of months!



I've got ya beat. We aren't seeing it until xmas day; however, we will be in Germany from the 18th-24th. My German isn't good enough to understand spoilers Plus, being on vacation, I tend to not use the web as much.


----------



## lovethattink

It would really help planning, if Disney would announce a launch date for the Launch Bay, dates for Season of the Force, AND details of SWW!!!


----------



## lovethattink

Are the pre-sale tickets available both online and at the theaters?


----------



## DisDadDVC

lovethattink said:


> Are the pre-sale tickets available both online and at the theaters?



Yes, for the major theaters.  Not sure if it is the same if you have a mom and pop theater.


----------



## lovethattink

DisDadDVC said:


> Yes, for the major theaters.  Not sure if it is the same if you have a mom and pop theater.



Thanks. Going to try at a smaller one, but not exactly a mom and pop.


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> So, all things aside, I tried last night and today to get some tickets for Christmas week as I figured I could put the boys tickets in their stockings with their favorite candy for a showing sometime that week.  Nothing is coming up in our city, which is a smaller one.  Plenty of showings for the 17th through Christmas though.  and there's no way to tell what base will have.  But I think I will call the local theater and see about a military discount and getting a definitive answer on the Christmas week showings.


I think the pre sale is only for the first week of the movie , after that I guess they will open sales maybe  2 weeks before, not sure


----------



## HCinKC

Tiggerette said:


> I haven't heard of any of the marathons being reserved seating. If so, it would be good to know if any aren't general admission.
> 
> I would gently suggest marathoners consider going in fleecy star wars pajamas (Bath Robe Jedi?) and just sleep through Ep1-3, otherwise you may risk getting an awful spot by the time everyone else arrives for Ep4-6.  When I did the Lord of the Rings marathon, which was only three movies, it was helpful to get there early and make friends around "your" marathon movie seat. The worse part of that marathon was the movie theatre food... I need green food.... everything was so....  beige.
> 
> If there is a different thread for the movie, so as not to overly digress this one, please let me know and I'll remove this post to that thread.
> May the Force be with all y'all! -Krista "Tigger-ette"


Good point. I didn't pay attention to a symbol for reserved seating. Sadly, at this point, I don't think I am going to go to it after all. I would be the only one going, and with the kids, it is just too hard to swing a whole day in the theater.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just realized that since I got movie tix for 12/19, I will have to be off email/TV/Twitter/FB/DIS/EVERYTHING for 2 days prior!!!!
> 
> Oh... also realized that in the nuttiness of the AMC app malfunctions yesterday, my credit card was charged 3 times for one set of tix!! Just an FYI, all!!


Yeah, we are going on Monday morning. I don't have a hard time unplugging from the Internet, but even the tv news will be risky. Still, I decided I'd rather wait and 1)sit with my family in 2)good seats rather than separated or front row, ick. We're just doing regular. My mom is coming with us while my dad watches YDS...sorry Dad, haha! I am sure they will see it again. And I promised ODS a later trip to IMAX 3D since DH doesnt like 3D.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Holy smokes, I need to steal Doc Brown's time machine now so I can read all these posts I missed... 103 pages already


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Holy smokes, I need to steal Doc Brown's time machine now so I can read all these posts I missed... 103 pages already


slacker


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> slacker



I know, I know... things are really crazy in my neck of the woods these days... first time I have peeked out here in so long. I am waiting on some information and thought I would try and catch up...


----------



## LoKiHB

The Sunrise Student said:


> Holy smokes, I need to steal Doc Brown's time machine now so I can read all these posts I missed... 103 pages already




Maybe you can jump ahead to May 13, 2016 and see if SWW is actually going on...


----------



## Jennasis

Can they just announce the dates already?? The wait is killing me. Booked our DVC already (and by some miracle got BWV at 7 months. ..even though the clown pool terrifies me). We will still go if there is no SWW vut it was the impetus for the trip (plus F&G).


----------



## LoKiHB

Jennasis said:


> Can they just announce the dates already?? The wait is killing me. Booked our DVC already (and by some miracle got BWV at 7 months. ..even though the clown pool terrifies me). We will still go if there is no SWW vut it was the impetus for the trip (plus F&G).



We had to postpone by a week, so I'll be booking Friday (7 mos).  Booking BLT, but to be honest if there is no SWW, I'm going to cancel and book for next September for MNSSHP.  May is the best month to go, but to be there during SWW time without SWW going on, would be a huge let down.


----------



## DisDadDVC

Jennasis said:


> Can they just announce the dates already?? The wait is killing me. Booked our DVC already (and by some miracle got BWV at 7 months. ..even though the clown pool terrifies me). We will still go if there is no SWW vut it was the impetus for the trip (plus F&G).



I hate to even say it, but I'm willing to bet that there will be no SWW in 2016.  I am not happy about this, but all the signs point to it so far.


----------



## DisDadDVC

LoKiHB said:


> We had to postpone by a week, so I'll be booking Friday (7 mos).  Booking BLT, but to be honest if there is no SWW, I'm going to cancel and book for next September for MNSSHP.  May is the best month to go, but to be there during SWW time without SWW going on, would be a huge let down.



I am in the same boat.  My problem is that my AP expires in August, and I wasn't planning on renewing this year.  I suppose I could just do the party, but it would be hard to make a trip to WDW and just do that.


----------



## BlackPearl695

People have been booking for Star Wars Weekends 2016 since Star Wars Weekends 2015! My family booked in July. It seems incredibly wrong to me that they have booking a year in advance, but no plans announced until they are less than 6 months out??!!


----------



## Jennasis

LoKiHB said:


> We had to postpone by a week, so I'll be booking Friday (7 mos).  Booking BLT, but to be honest if there is no SWW, I'm going to cancel and book for next September for MNSSHP.  May is the best month to go, but to be there during SWW time without SWW going on, would be a huge let down.



Lol you're like us! We are going in September 2016 too! Own at BLT and have trip booked 9/10-16 but will be switching res to Poly at 7 months.

If there is no SWW, at least we SHOULD hit final weekend of F&G. And frankly with all the construction going on at that Park, they really need Star Wars weekends  to keep the crowds coming in otherwise there's no point in doing that park at all.


----------



## BlackPearl695

If they opt NOT to have SWW in 2016, I don't expect that they will announce anything, will they? I figured they would most likely brush it under the rug and pretend to ignore it.


----------



## DisDadDVC

BlackPearl695 said:


> If they opt NOT to have SWW in 2016, I don't expect that they will announce anything, will they? I figured they would most likely brush it under the rug and pretend to ignore it.



Agreed.  The "coming in 2016" page will just disappear.


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> Agreed.  The "coming in 2016" page will just disappear.


that would be our best indication...unless they somehow announce it when they announce opening dates for Launch Bay and Season of the Force


----------



## LoKiHB

BlackPearl695 said:


> People have been booking for Star Wars Weekends 2016 since Star Wars Weekends 2015! My family booked in July. It seems incredibly wrong to me that they have booking a year in advance, but no plans announced until they are less than 6 months out??!!



The dates are normally not announced until around the first or second week of December, so it's not really odd at this point.  I am 100% in agreement with you that it would be very wrong for Disney to cancel an event as big as SWW, an event that people plan their entirely yearly vacations around without at the very least making an announcement and having one last event.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> that would be our best indication...unless they somehow announce it when they announce opening dates for Launch Bay and Season of the Force



They've been incredibly hush-hush about everything ever since the "accidental" post on the AP site.  The DPB is ignoring direct questions regarding anything having to do with SWW and even the rumor mill has stopped.  Honestly, I believe that the original intention was to either cancel SWW and have SotF run from Jan-March, but the amount of backlash they've already gotten from just rumors and heresy has made them second guess it all.  At this point, I would guess that they are either A) going to have both events or B) going to re-brand SWW as SotF and have it in May/June.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> The dates are normally not announced until around the first or second week of December, so it's not really odd at this point.  I am 100% in agreement with you that it would be very wrong for Disney to cancel an event as big as SWW, an event that people plan their entirely yearly vacations around without at the very least making an announcement and having one last event.


and that was last year they were announced that early, it was usually late January into Ferbruary


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> and that was last year they were announced that early, it was usually late January into Ferbruary



It was also the first year they expanded it to 5 weekends because of the demand, and added Rebel Hangar.  Seems odd that they would expand it only to cancel it the next year.  Some might say that now there are plans for construction so that could change things, but I would think that even this past year they would have already known what was going on with SWL and TSL and would have made the decision to cancel it already.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> It was also the first year they expanded it to 5 weekends because of the demand, and added Rebel Hangar.  Seems odd that they would expand it only to cancel it the next year.  Some might say that now there are plans for construction so that could change things, but I would think that even this past year they would have already known what was going on with SWL and TSL and would have made the decision to cancel it already.


Actually it was 5 weekends during 1997 (first year of SWW) 2003, 2004, 2005, 2014 and 2015
SWLand was teased during D23 in 2013 and they decided to wait until this year to announce to coincide with the movie


----------



## DisDadDVC

LoKiHB said:


> It was also the first year they expanded it to 5 weekends because of the demand, and added Rebel Hangar.  Seems odd that they would expand it only to cancel it the next year.  Some might say that now there are plans for construction so that could change things, but I would think that even this past year they would have already known what was going on with SWL and TSL and would have made the decision to cancel it already.



Allright!  You have me feeling more positive now!


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> Actually it was 5 weekends during 1997 (first year of SWW) 2003, 2004, 2005, 2014 and 2015
> SWLand was teased during D23 in 2013 and they decided to wait until this year to announce to coincide with the movie




Ugh... It's been so long since I've been to SWW, I'm getting my years mixed up!!!


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Ugh... It's been so long since I've been to SWW, I'm getting my years mixed up!!!


 this is a good site to see historical facts about sww  http://sww.studioscentral.com/main/ it was run by Matt Hochberg from WDWToday but he hasn't updated it in a while


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Our APs expire (this time) in January - so if they have SWW in May we will bite the bullet and get new APs then - if not Disney will miss out on my $$ until the end of September!  Yup, Disney that's a threat so you better go ahead and have SWW if you want more of my money!


----------



## lovethattink

I hope I am reading more into this than is actually there!  No mention of  SWW in May or June for new passholder mailer.


----------



## yulilin3

not good news @lovethattink


----------



## DisDadDVC

lovethattink said:


> I hope I am reading more into this than is actually there!  No mention of  SWW in May or June for new passholder mailer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130302



Dreams back to being crushed...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I don't like it, @lovethattink


----------



## Jennasis

lovethattink said:


> I hope I am reading more into this than is actually there!  No mention of  SWW in May or June for new passholder mailer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130302



To be fair, it doesn't mention seasons of the force in that either.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm double crushed, no mention of FSF. But I'll keep on dreaming and wishing for both.


----------



## lovethattink

Jennasis said:


> To be fair, it doesn't mention seasons of the force in that either.


True. I didn't take notice to that.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> I've got ya beat. We aren't seeing it until xmas day; however, we will be in Germany from the 18th-24th. My German isn't good enough to understand spoilers Plus, being on vacation, I tend to not use the web as much.



I was just in Munich for Oktoberfest two weeks ago  we saw the sleeping beauty castle too! Have fun!



lovethattink said:


> I hope I am reading more into this than is actually there!  No mention of  SWW in May or June for new passholder mailer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130302



Actually, this is so vague that it does not worry me. It lists mnsshp but just "holidays" for xmas and no mvmcp, and not even SoF. I won't jump yet!


----------



## Skywise

I presume SWW was listed in the AP mailers before?


----------



## LoKiHB

I'd be worried if they had listed SotF and not SWW. I think this goes along with they had a plan and are now changing said plan, and have yet to work out the details.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> I presume SWW was listed in the AP mailers before?


I have this vague recollection of seeing it in SOME mailers but not all... others??


----------



## mmafan

I can't stop laughing at this!!!!


----------



## cvjpirate

I just took an online survey, one of the questions asked if I was online to get information about SWW. Don't know if it means anything but I take it as a positive.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have this vague recollection of seeing it in SOME mailers but not all... others??


yes, I remember seeing it on the Mickey Monitor but I'm assuming that was the Spring issue. Other than that I don't remember



mmafan said:


> I can't stop laughing at this!!!!


Hilarious!!!!


cvjpirate said:


> I just took an online survey, one of the questions asked if I was online to get information about SWW. Don't know if it means anything but I take it as a positive.


That is awesome news, at least they know people are waiting, was this while you were on the WDW site?


----------



## rstamm

Easy wdw has the new May calendar and it has extra magic hours for Friday and Sunday at Hollywood Studios and in the past they didn't have any during Star Wars Weekends.

Hope it will be changed I already booked late May assuming there would be SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

rstamm said:


> Easy wdw has the new May calendar and it has extra magic hours for Friday and Sunday at Hollywood Studios and in the past they didn't have any during Star Wars Weekends.
> 
> Hope it will be changed I already booked late May assuming there would be SWW.


someone posted that a couple of days ago, the calendar always changes


----------



## lovethattink

I was just looking through the slide pictures they have on the Disney website on the SWW page. There's a Snig and Oopla picture in there for Padawan Mind Challenge...ah nostalgia!


----------



## soniam

I think we are jumping the gun with the certain doom and gloom. SWW wasn't announced until December last year. Plus, they haven't technically announced dates for SOTF, which we think starts in January. How can they be expected to deal with something more than 6 months away, when they can't even deal with something less than 3 months away


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I think we are jumping the gun with the certain doom and gloom. SWW wasn't announced until December last year. Plus, they haven't technically announced dates for SOTF, which we think starts in January. How can they be expected to deal with something more than 6 months away, when they can't even deal with something less than 3 months away


100% true...and I have to go pack


----------



## mesaboy2

lovethattink said:


> I hope I am reading more into this than is actually there!  No mention of  SWW in May or June for new passholder mailer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130302





Skywise said:


> I presume SWW was listed in the AP mailers before?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have this vague recollection of seeing it in SOME mailers but not all... others??



I am looking at the 2015 version of the AP mailer I got last month.  I won't go to the effort to post a picture so you'll just have to believe me....

SWW is mentioned, along with F&G, Frozen Summer Fun, and Sounds Like Summer concerts in the Spring/Summer panel.

Probably not what anyone wanted to hear, sorry.


----------



## yulilin3

but before I go, I'll leave you with this, very cool


----------



## DisDadDVC

mesaboy2 said:


> I am looking at the 2015 version of the AP mailer I got last month.  I won't go to the effort to post a picture so you'll just have to believe me....
> 
> SWW is mentioned, along with F&G, Frozen Summer Fun, and Sounds Like Summer concerts in the Spring/Summer panel.
> 
> Probably not what anyone wanted to hear, sorry.



Ban please...


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> I think we are jumping the gun with the certain doom and gloom. SWW wasn't announced until December last year. Plus, they haven't technically announced dates for SOTF, which we think starts in January. How can they be expected to deal with something more than 6 months away, when they can't even deal with something less than 3 months away



I keep going through periods of certainty of SWW then it's replaced by doubt.  No way to know for sure. Either way, it's just speculation at this point.



mesaboy2 said:


> I am looking at the 2015 version of the AP mailer I got last month.  I won't go to the effort to post a picture so you'll just have to believe me....
> 
> SWW is mentioned, along with F&G, Frozen Summer Fun, and Sounds Like Summer concerts in the Spring/Summer panel.
> 
> Probably not what anyone wanted to hear, sorry.



Thanks. Though what I posted was a welcome flyer to new passholders. I have no idea what they said in the past as we had always done renewals until I let ds' pass lapse too long it needed to be purchased new.


----------



## mesaboy2

lovethattink said:


> Thanks. Though *what I posted was a welcome flyer to new passholders*. I have no idea what they said in the past as we had always done renewals until I let ds' pass lapse too long it needed to be purchased new.



This was part of my welcome packet as well.  It is the 2015 version that I received last month.  Read into it what you will.


----------



## lovethattink

mesaboy2 said:


> This was part of my welcome packet as well.  It is the 2015 version that I received last month.  Read into it what you will.



More seeds of doubt. ..


----------



## Skywise

mesaboy2 said:


> I am looking at the 2015 version of the AP mailer I got last month.  I won't go to the effort to post a picture so you'll just have to believe me....
> 
> SWW is mentioned, along with F&G, Frozen Summer Fun, and Sounds Like Summer concerts in the Spring/Summer panel.
> 
> Probably not what anyone wanted to hear, sorry.



On the bright side it means there's no Frozen Summer Fun either!

FROZEN IS DEAD!  LONG LIVE FROZEN!!


----------



## JayLeeJay

I don't have much to add. Lewis and I still don't know when we will get to see the movie. His friends want us to wait until we visit them in NY but we won't know when we are available until his family finalizes some plans. That could take a while. 

I also received the pass holder mailer that does not mention SWW. I'm going to try not to read to much into it. For all we know, the person designing it only picked their favorite activities and left off all the others. Or they had to make more room for Donald's head. The mailer also doesn't mention the Very Merry Christmas parties, only Holiday's at WDW, but we all know the parties are happening. 

On a happier note, I'm really liking the new box AP magic bands come in. I wonder if all bands will start coming in the same type of box.


----------



## likesdisney

Not sure when I'll be able to see the movie,  the 18th and for the few days around then I will be in Disney but will be celebrating a family event then.  I was able to get a fastpass for Fantasmic for December 18th just in case.  (and that's in case either I can sneak away and make it to fantasmic and in case there is anything special about it)


----------



## 5dwarves

yulilin3 said:


> The kid in red shirt that looks completely freaked out and about to cry, walking away from R2D2



Did anyone notice that some of the adults look as if they are photographs while others look like drawings...odd.   Maybe the imagineers inserted themselves.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> I was just in Munich for Oktoberfest two weeks ago  we saw the sleeping beauty castle too! Have fun!



We will be in Nuremberg for the xmas markets. So no castle this trip. However, we have seen it a couple of times. We went to Oktoberfest too in 2001. Can't wait for gluhwein, stollen, and lebkuchen.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> 100% true...and I have to go pack



Have an awesome trip!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sigh.  It is going to be impossible not to get spoiled for this movie, isn't it?

I'm not saying any spoilers in this post, so you can read it.  I was just perusing the yahoo news main page this morning and see this headline 'Star Wars:  spoiler....' and then it just says it!  I think it was just a theory...but seriously....saying spoiler and then not even skipping a space is not acceptable.  The article should have been titled 'Star Wars: spoilers inside....something very vague'  Not just stating the theory right there.  Bleh.  Not cool.


----------



## jennab113

Yeah, Yahoo seems to be the worst about it.  I've been spoiled by a couple things on Twitter, but most of the things I know about this movie are from Yahoo headlines.  I'm definitely going off the internet completely the week the movie premiers, but it seems like it is past time to quit yahoo.

Random question for those that are better at identifying music than me - what songs are used in Symphony in the Stars?


----------



## melhortsch

Maybe I am reading too much into this, but on the "cancelation" of the Mickey Jedi dinner at Hollywood and Vine . . . I don't see that DPB says it was canceled.  I see that they are announcing the seasonal Minnie thing as year round.  With that being said, I find it interesting that in the comments, there are several questions that are answered by DPB, however ALL of the Star Wars questions are not.  I am going with the assumption, that there is something else in the Star Wars dining theme in the works to be announced at a later date.  I also have the same thoughts on the Sci Fi breakfast.  The comments on the "cancelation" of that  seem to be along the lines of Sci Fi diner isn't having it, not that it won't be happening elsewhere.  If I have missed over a post that clarifies this, I apologize, these are just my thoughts.  This will be our first year going to SWW so I am refusing to believe that it will not happen!!


----------



## LoKiHB

melhortsch said:


> Maybe I am reading too much into this, but on the "cancelation" of the Mickey Jedi dinner at Hollywood and Vine . . . I don't see that DPB says it was canceled.  I see that they are announcing the seasonal Minnie thing as year round.  With that being said, I find it interesting that in the comments, there are several questions that are answered by DPB, however ALL of the Star Wars questions are not.  I am going with the assumption, that there is something else in the Star Wars dining theme in the works to be announced at a later date.  I also have the same thoughts on the Sci Fi breakfast.  The comments on the "cancelation" of that  seem to be along the lines of Sci Fi diner isn't having it, not that it won't be happening elsewhere.  If I have missed over a post that clarifies this, I apologize, these are just my thoughts.  This will be our first year going to SWW so I am refusing to believe that it will not happen!!




Unfortunately, every question asked regarding SWW on any DPB post have been ignored.


----------



## TigerTown

LoKiHB said:


> Unfortunately, every question asked regarding SWW on any DPB post have been ignored.



I think that alone is very telling. They either aren't going to have it and don't want to tell us, or they're waiting to announce an alternative. If it had already been decided I think this would have been a good opportunity to say something.


----------



## LoKiHB

TigerTown said:


> I think that alone is very telling. They either aren't going to have it and don't want to tell us, or they're waiting to announce an alternative. If it had already been decided I think this would have been a good opportunity to say something.



They usually don't announce it til December or later in past years.  I think the CM's have no idea what's going on one way or another.


----------



## soniam

I don't think Disney really cares if it's a good time to announce something or if people are waiting. I think they announce stuff in their own time and way, when it's convenient for them. We are really reading way too much into all of this. We just need to either be patient and wait or make our plans without knowing. I know it sucks, but we are going to go crazy if we don't.

EDIT: Or we are going to drive Yulilin crazy


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I don't think Disney really cares if it's a good time to announce something or if people are waiting. I think they announce stuff in their own time and way, when it's convenient for them. We are really reading way too much into all of this. We just need to either be patient and wait or make our plans without knowing. I know it sucks, but we are going to go crazy if we don't.


again, 100% agree.
We can continue to speculate as to why, when and how but we cannot control what they do.
We had information about Disney SW friends not doing meet and greets or the dinner from the end of SWW 2015 (now confirmed by the wording of DPB)
We have information from someone on the inside about the cancellation of the Sci Fi SW breakfast (not confirmed yet)
We know SotF will happen next year and had dates for it until Disney took them away, maybe they are making it a 6 months thing now? we don't know, and there's no point in stressing over it.
The only thing that keeps my hopes for SWW2016 is that it still shows on the site. And this is why. Up until last week they still had Mulch Sweat and Shears performing at DHS for NYE...and until yesterday they had their page on the DHS entertainment tab. Since then, they have gotten rid of it, so they are on top of the site, at least.
Until we get confirmation from Disney one way or another we need to chill and be patient, and with that, I am off. Everyone have a good rest of the week and weekend and talk with you on Tuesday evening or Wednesday morning


----------



## AngiTN

melhortsch said:


> *Maybe I am reading too much into this, but on the "cancelation" of the Mickey Jedi dinner at Hollywood and Vine . . . I don't see that DPB says it was canceled.*  I see that they are announcing the seasonal Minnie thing as year round.  With that being said, I find it interesting that in the comments, there are several questions that are answered by DPB, however ALL of the Star Wars questions are not.  I am going with the assumption, that there is something else in the Star Wars dining theme in the works to be announced at a later date.  I also have the same thoughts on the Sci Fi breakfast.  The comments on the "cancelation" of that  seem to be along the lines of Sci Fi diner isn't having it, not that it won't be happening elsewhere.  If I have missed over a post that clarifies this, I apologize, these are just my thoughts.  This will be our first year going to SWW so I am refusing to believe that it will not happen!!


Don't we know this will not be happening because they can no longer portray Disney characters as Star Wars characters? Not to say they can't have something else, or like you said, have it somewhere else but aren't we certain there will no longer be Jedi Mickey, Darth Goofy, Stormtrooper Donald or Leia Minnie?


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

@yulilin3 ot here.  are the Osborne lights every night?  TIA


----------



## CJK

39CINDERELLA said:


> @yulilin3 ot here. are the Osborne lights every night? TIA


Yes! Every night between Nov. 6th and Jan. 3rd.


----------



## soniam

AngiTN said:


> Don't we know this will not be happening because they can no longer portray Disney characters as Star Wars characters? Not to say they can't have something else, or like you said, have it somewhere else but aren't we certain there will no longer be Jedi Mickey, Darth Goofy, Stormtrooper Donald or Leia Minnie?



I don't think that's confirmed about the characters, just a rumor. But it seems highly likely no Disney SW characters. Character meals could still happen though.


----------



## LoKiHB

Just booked Poly from 5/23-5/30... Fingers crossed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> but aren't we certain there will no longer be Jedi Mickey, Darth Goofy, Stormtrooper Donald or Leia Minnie?


Yes, Angi, you are correct. It was confirmed during SWW '15 that it was the final time that Jedi Mickey and friends would be seen anywhere.


----------



## mexxican

Well we weren't planning on doing WDW next year unless it was for SWW, but I was thinking about planning a small trip to MK & HS the weekend of my wife's b-day (1/30). Hopefully Season of the Force is going on, so we can at least do that. I was going to keep it a surprise for the kids in case they announce SWW and I cancel everything. But they still haven't announced any official dates for Season of the Force besides the deleted passholder dates, right?


----------



## Jkpark

Watching Episode I in the backyard tonight to start getting everyone ready for VII. Then Sunday - Star Wars with the Phoenix Symphony - fun weekend ahead!


----------



## rstamm

I got a call from guest services and she said they have been getting a lot of emails and calls on SWW.

She has been doing SWW for the last 7 years and has not been told that it is not going to happen and said we'll have to wait for a announcement.

I asked about no Sci-Fi meals and she said it is going down for refurbishment but doesn't know when or for how long.

She said SWW is extremely popular and has no info on it not happening. 

We will just have to wait and hope its gonna happen.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Sci-Fi going down for refurbishment?! Wow. Just when you think HS can't get worse...


----------



## Skywise

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sci-Fi going down for refurbishment?! Wow. Just when you think HS can't get worse...



Well it IS in the heart of the reconstruction...  It'd be nice if they could expand it though...


----------



## shannonkma

I don't know if anyone else has, but I did get an email back from guest services saying they will be having SWW. They have just not announced the dates yet.


----------



## pangyal

We just booked our flights which are non refundable so I am really crossing my fingers now


----------



## soniam

shannonkma said:


> I don't know if anyone else has, but I did get an email back from guest services saying they will be having SWW. They have just not announced the dates yet.



Could you please post the text from your email? I don't believe anyone else has received such info. Thanks


----------



## Iowamomof4

Skywise said:


> Well it IS in the heart of the reconstruction...  It'd be nice if they could expand it though...


Yes, it will be interesting to see if this "refurbishment" is part of the overall construction (transforming it into a cantina atmosphere?) or if it is simply a run-of-the-mill refurb.


----------



## LoKiHB

shannonkma said:


> I don't know if anyone else has, but I did get an email back from guest services saying they will be having SWW. They have just not announced the dates yet.




If this is true, it is fantastic news. Please post the text if you could.  It would make A LOT  of folks very happy.


----------



## mmafan

shannonkma said:


> I don't know if anyone else has, but I did get an email back from guest services saying they will be having SWW. They have just not announced the dates yet.


can you post a pic of the email???????


----------



## cvjpirate

shannonkma said:


> I don't know if anyone else has, but I did get an email back from guest services saying they will be having SWW. They have just not announced the dates yet.



Lots of us have received emails but no one has received anything saying they will be having SWW, just that they have no news but believe they will be having SWW. If this is what they told you it is GREAT NEWS! Please share the email and you will feel great joy in the Force.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Am I the only one who thinks that Disney is leaving money on the table by not having a line of REAL SW RUNNING CLOTHES/GEAR?? Wick away shirts, real running shorts, etc? I don't want to run in a costume or uncomfortable stuff, but would love SW themed gear. Grrr... 

Or is it out there and I'm just missing it??


----------



## LoKiHB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Disney is leaving money on the table by not having a line of REAL SW RUNNING CLOTHES/GEAR?? Wick away shirts, real running shorts, etc? I don't want to run in a costume or uncomfortable stuff, but would love SW themed gear. Grrr...
> 
> Or is it out there and I'm just missing it??



I know if they made the Run Disney shows available I'd get a pair.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I have these, but I'm thinking about something for the actual race days...


----------



## maiapapaya

Since we miss out on all the ticket pre-sales, special shows etc for The Force Awakens where we live (basically a small town in the middle of no where in Ontario) I was excited that we get at least one SW related perk living in Canada ...

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/10/23/star-wars-force-awakens-netflix-canada_n_8374806.html

For the time being the movie will only be available on Canadian Netflix next year when it's released for streaming! This is even more exciting because any other Canadians on here know how crappy our Netflix content, or lack thereof, normally is. Just thought I'd share this for my fellow Canookians!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

maiapapaya said:


> Since we miss out on all the ticket pre-sales, special shows etc for The Force Awakens where we live (basically a small town in the middle of no where in Ontario) I was excited that we get at least one SW related perk living in Canada ...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/10/23/star-wars-force-awakens-netflix-canada_n_8374806.html
> 
> For the time being the movie will only be available on Canadian Netflix next year when it's released for streaming! This is even more exciting because any other Canadians on here know how crappy our Netflix content, or lack thereof, normally is. Just thought I'd share this for my fellow Canookians!


I saw that this morning! Friends in Montreal will be thrilled!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Disney is leaving money on the table by not having a line of REAL SW RUNNING CLOTHES/GEAR?? Wick away shirts, real running shorts, etc? I don't want to run in a costume or uncomfortable stuff, but would love SW themed gear. Grrr...
> 
> Or is it out there and I'm just missing it??


runDisney is managed separately from Disney and event logo merchandise (drifit shirts, jackets) is sold at the expo. All the vendors at the Expo will have garments themed specifically for the event - from running skirts to headbands to shoe decor - you'll find everything there.

RawThreads.com usually has themed clothing and I thought they had added some SW themed tops. Also check runningskirts.com.
http://rawthreads.com/corral-blue-blade-streets-v/dp/16269


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> runDisney is managed separately from Disney and event logo merchandise (drifit shirts, jackets) is sold at the expo. All the vendors at the Expo will have garments themed specifically for the event - from running skirts to headbands to shoe decor - you'll find everything there.
> 
> RawThreads.com usually has themed clothing and I thought they had added some SW themed tops. Also check runningskirts.com.
> http://rawthreads.com/corral-blue-blade-streets-v/dp/16269


Thanks -- I'll check out those links! We always get race themed stuff at the expos, but we don't run the race in those. I want to train in whatever I'll wear for a total of 22.4 miles!!!

I just think that separate from runDisney, Disney could have a line of real running clothes. And even if managed separately, runDisney is still Disney... And I can't imagine why they don't try to make more money on running merchandise when they offer this many races.


----------



## AThrillingChase

hiroMYhero said:


> runDisney is managed separately from Disney and event logo merchandise (drifit shirts, jackets) is sold at the expo. All the vendors at the Expo will have garments themed specifically for the event - from running skirts to headbands to shoe decor - you'll find everything there.
> 
> RawThreads.com usually has themed clothing and I thought they had added some SW themed tops. Also check runningskirts.com.
> http://rawthreads.com/corral-blue-blade-streets-v/dp/16269





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks -- I'll check out those links! We always get race themed stuff at the expos, but we don't run the race in those. I want to train in whatever I'll wear for a total of 22.4 miles!!!
> 
> I just think that separate from runDisney, Disney could have a line of real running clothes. And even if managed separately, runDisney is still Disney... And I can't imagine why they don't try to make more money on running merchandise when they offer this many races.



It pains me to say this, but the WDW SW races are not all sold out yet. Some of the other ones sold out more quickly, so SW may not be at the top of their list theme wise. Per the parks blog release for wine and dine they do seem to be releasing more merchandise for rundisney generally though, and more race expo apparel options too. So maybe we are seeing the first stages of expansion?


----------



## Iowamomof4

AThrillingChase said:


> It pains me to say this, but the WDW SW races are not all sold out yet. Some of the other ones sold out more quickly, so SW may not be at the top of their list theme wise. Per the parks blog release for wine and dine they do seem to be releasing more merchandise for rundisney generally though, and more race expo apparel options too. So maybe we are seeing the first stages of expansion?



What are you saying? Geeks aren't necessarily into running?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> It pains me to say this, but the WDW SW races are not all sold out yet. Some of the other ones sold out more quickly, so SW may not be at the top of their list theme wise. Per the parks blog release for wine and dine they do seem to be releasing more merchandise for rundisney generally though, and more race expo apparel options too. So maybe we are seeing the first stages of expansion?


Hopefully.

None of the other themes are on BOTH coasts, though. The DL SW races sold out VERY quickly. WDW half is now at 70%, but RC & 10K are sold out, with 5K at 99%. I wonder how many runners that is total between the 5K, 10K and half on BOTH COASTS??

Looks like enough geeks ARE into running...


----------



## hiroMYhero

AThrillingChase said:


> It pains me to say this, but the WDW SW races are not all sold out yet. Some of the other ones sold out more quickly, so SW may not be at the top of their list theme wise. Per the parks blog release for wine and dine they do seem to be releasing more merchandise for rundisney generally though, and more race expo apparel options too. So maybe we are seeing the first stages of expansion?


runDisney provides merchandise through established brands: New Balance, Champion, Dooney, and H2Otogo. As those brands see the profit in run-specific merchandise, I'm sure there will be more brands involved. 

The logistics of putting on 8 or more runDisney events must be massive. runDisney has to contract with Disney for entertainment and characters, separately contract for transportation and venues, too. Merchandise probably is the lowest priority because it's the success of the running events that will have runners return.


Iowamomof4 said:


> What are you saying? Geeks aren't necessarily into running?


I believe it's because SW registration was held after Princess (2/16) and Tink (5/16) registrations. Those who already committed to both probably couldn't fit one more in. Tink finally sold out a few weeks ago.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> Merchandise probably is the lowest priority because it's the success of the running events that will have runners return.



I'm assuming that at any point, if Disney saw real potential profit in it, they could go straight to Champion et al for lines of running gear -- outside of the rD events. Those could be sold year-round around different brands, not linked to specific events. Unless their arrangement with rD prohibits it for some reason, which wouldn't make much sense to me.

In any case... I know I'D love to see cool SW running gear.  Perhaps there aren't enough people like me, or perhaps Disney is being slow on the uptake on this one... wouldn't be the first time re merchandise...


----------



## Dittz

maiapapaya said:


> Since we miss out on all the ticket pre-sales, special shows etc for The Force Awakens where we live (basically a small town in the middle of no where in Ontario) I was excited that we get at least one SW related perk living in Canada ...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/10/23/star-wars-force-awakens-netflix-canada_n_8374806.html
> 
> For the time being the movie will only be available on Canadian Netflix next year when it's released for streaming! This is even more exciting because any other Canadians on here know how crappy our Netflix content, or lack thereof, normally is. Just thought I'd share this for my fellow Canookians!


This is pretty awesome..  And yes our Netflix sucks up here, good thing my hubby works in it and knows how to change our setting so we can get the American Netflix. Much better stuff to watch!!


----------



## LoKiHB

Ok everyone...  Let's all take a collective sigh of relief...  Just got this from guest services this morning:

Dear Michael,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

We are excited to hear of your upcoming visit and plans to attend Star Wars Weekends. While we do not have exact dates for the event, we do currently plan on hosting the Star Wars Weekends event in 2016. You can check back on this page for more information as the time approaches: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/

We look forward to creating Magic for you and May the Force be With You!

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.



Sincerely,

Lee Hampton
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## Music City Mama

LoKiHB said:


> Ok everyone...  Let's all take a collective sigh of relief...  Just got this from guest services this morning:
> 
> Dear Michael,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We are excited to hear of your upcoming visit and plans to attend Star Wars Weekends. While we do not have exact dates for the event, we do currently plan on hosting the Star Wars Weekends event in 2016. You can check back on this page for more information as the time approaches: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
> 
> We look forward to creating Magic for you and May the Force be With You!
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lee Hampton
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



Wow, that is fantastic news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoKiHB

Music City Mama said:


> Wow, that is fantastic news! Thanks for sharing!




The only thing I could possibly read into this response- and it's a long shot, would be that they change they move the dates significantly.  That being said, I mentioned my trip dates and included my reservation number, so I'm a happy camper today.


----------



## Music City Mama

LoKiHB said:


> The only thing I could possibly read into this response- and it's a long shot, would be that they change they move the dates significantly.  That being said, I mentioned my trip dates and included my reservation number, so I'm a happy camper today.



Yeah, I agree that the dates could possibly change, but I don't think they'd go as far as to make the statement below if they didn't feel pretty confident that something was happening.



LoKiHB said:


> While we do not have exact dates for the event, we do currently plan on hosting the Star Wars Weekends event in 2016.


----------



## blackpearl77

YAY! That's great news!! Now just to wait on dates - like you said they could make a date change......but at least they are having it!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> Ok everyone...  Let's all take a collective sigh of relief...  Just got this from guest services this morning:
> 
> Dear Michael,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We are excited to hear of your upcoming visit and plans to attend Star Wars Weekends. While we do not have exact dates for the event, we do currently plan on hosting the Star Wars Weekends event in 2016. You can check back on this page for more information as the time approaches: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
> 
> We look forward to creating Magic for you and May the Force be With You!
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lee Hampton
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> The only thing I could possibly read into this response- and it's a long shot, would be that they change they move the dates significantly.  That being said, I mentioned my trip dates and included my reservation number, so I'm a happy camper today.


May I ask what your dates are?? We're planning on wknd of May 20-22...


----------



## maiapapaya

Dittz said:


> This is pretty awesome..  And yes our Netflix sucks up here, good thing my hubby works in it and knows how to change our setting so we can get the American Netflix. Much better stuff to watch!!



Ya, our older daughter does that on her computer. We use apple TV though and haven't been able to figure out a work around. At least now we'll be able to watch SW over and over! LOL


----------



## BuffaloJim

Disney is killing me...

First they announce that SWW are "coming Summer 2016".  I know this is what they always say, but it's still a little disconcerting. 

Now, they just released the May schedule and this is what Josh at EasyWDW had to say about it...

"Things don’t look good for the return of Star Wars Weekends. In past years, Disney moved Hollywood Studios’ Saturday morning Extra Magic Hour to the middle of the week in an effort to pull as many Disney resort guests away from the incredibly busy weekends. This year, the Studios is currently hosting evening Extra Magic Hours every Friday. It seems highly unlikely that Disney would host both evening Extra Magic Hours and Star Wars Weekends on the same day. Of course, the Extra Magic Hours schedule could change."


I already have our resort reservations and I'm getting the flights on Tuesday. I'm really hoping SWW will be happening when we're there in May.


----------



## LoKiHB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> May I ask what your dates are?? We're planning on wknd of May 20-22...



We will be there 5/23-5/30


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

BuffaloJim said:


> Disney is killing me...
> 
> First they announce that SWW are "coming Summer 2016".  I know this is what they always say, but it's still a little disconcerting.
> 
> Now, they just released the May schedule and this is what Josh at EasyWDW had to say about it...
> 
> "Things don’t look good for the return of Star Wars Weekends. In past years, Disney moved Hollywood Studios’ Saturday morning Extra Magic Hour to the middle of the week in an effort to pull as many Disney resort guests away from the incredibly busy weekends. This year, the Studios is currently hosting evening Extra Magic Hours every Friday. It seems highly unlikely that Disney would host both evening Extra Magic Hours and Star Wars Weekends on the same day. Of course, the Extra Magic Hours schedule could change."
> 
> 
> I already have our resort reservations and I'm getting the flights on Tuesday. I'm really hoping SWW will be happening when we're there in May.


I hope it's in May too - I've been eyeing the May 20th type weekend - the one before Memorial Day.  I saw Josh's note and that made me worry....  I was going to save going to SWW as a surprise for DH and DD (have been telling them we'll take a year off) but now I'm going to 'give' the trip to them for DD's 16th birthday and our 25th wedding anniversary (both are Dec 1st).  sigh = wish I just *knew* what Disney was going to do - it would make a lot of things easier!!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I hope they have some sort of star wars events on next September other than just the Launch Bay


----------



## LoKiHB

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I hope it's in May too - I've been eyeing the May 20th type weekend - the one before Memorial Day.  I saw Josh's note and that made me worry....  I was going to save going to SWW as a surprise for DH and DD (have been telling them we'll take a year off) but now I'm going to 'give' the trip to them for DD's 16th birthday and our 25th wedding anniversary (both are Dec 1st).  sigh = wish I just *knew* what Disney was going to do - it would make a lot of things easier!!




I'm with you. I included my trip dates in my email and did say that if it wasn't during that time, I would be cancelling and rebooking for September. So, I'm hoping their reply took that into consideration and it's not just a matter of "SWW question.  Canned response."


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BuffaloJim said:


> Disney is killing me...
> 
> First they announce that SWW are "coming Summer 2016".  I know this is what they always say, but it's still a little disconcerting.
> 
> Now, they just released the May schedule and this is what Josh at EasyWDW had to say about it...
> 
> "Things don’t look good for the return of Star Wars Weekends. In past years, Disney moved Hollywood Studios’ Saturday morning Extra Magic Hour to the middle of the week in an effort to pull as many Disney resort guests away from the incredibly busy weekends. This year, the Studios is currently hosting evening Extra Magic Hours every Friday. It seems highly unlikely that Disney would host both evening Extra Magic Hours and Star Wars Weekends on the same day. Of course, the Extra Magic Hours schedule could change."
> 
> 
> I already have our resort reservations and I'm getting the flights on Tuesday. I'm really hoping SWW will be happening when we're there in May.


I hear ya. I never put stock in those calendars this far out -- I'm surprised that Josh did.


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> None of the other themes are on BOTH coasts, though. The DL SW races sold out VERY quickly. WDW half is now at 70%, but RC & 10K are sold out, with 5K at 99%. I wonder how many runners that is total between the 5K, 10K and half on BOTH COASTS??
> 
> Looks like enough geeks ARE into running...



Trust me I'd love it! But I think if they went that way, we would get more of a general classic Disney character theme that applies to most of the races on either coast. In the real world the SW races sell lke hotcakes. But, in RD world they don't sell as quickly as things like wine and dine, princess half, and Dopey (much to my surprise!). Those all sold out in a couple of days (or hours) whereas the SW are still available. That said - you can still find some running gear! I have a pair of sport leggings from victorias secret Pink that are a space print I plan on running one of the races in. And try etsy - I just saw a great tank I am thinking of getting that is running material and says Chewie, we're home.



LoKiHB said:


> Ok everyone...  Let's all take a collective sigh of relief...  Just got this from guest services this morning:
> 
> Dear Michael,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We are excited to hear of your upcoming visit and plans to attend Star Wars Weekends. While we do not have exact dates for the event, we do currently plan on hosting the Star Wars Weekends event in 2016. You can check back on this page for more information as the time approaches: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/
> 
> We look forward to creating Magic for you and May the Force be With You!
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lee Hampton
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



We annoyed them so much they finally gave in and told us something! huzzah!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hear ya. I never put stock in those calendars this far out -- I'm surprised that Josh did.


For the past 2 years (minimum) the calendars have the DHS EMHs in the mid week area for May when they posted the hours...so this year is different which is ringing alarm bells.. I was glad to see comments from Josh ...he is always on top of things IMO


----------



## LoKiHB

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> For the past 2 years (minimum) the calendars have the DHS EMHs in the mid week area for May when they posted the hours...so this year is different which is ringing alarm bells.. I was glad to see comments from Josh ...he is always on top of things IMO



At first glance it looks like EMH for maybe a special fireworks show?  Let's hope not.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

LoKiHB said:


> At first glance it looks like EMH for maybe a special fireworks show?  Let's hope not.


By EMH I was referring to the morning EMH...as of right now they are on Sunday mornings which is highly unlikely if they have SWW


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> By EMH I was referring to the morning EMH...as of right now they are on Sunday mornings which is highly unlikely if they have SWW


With a morning EMH on Sundays and an evening EMH on Fridays, that isn't a good sign. The EMHs at DHS are to draw guests away from MK. There wouldn't be EMHs on those days of the week if SWW are on the plans.

Yulilin, Kenny, and Josh are definitely checking with their Entertainment sources - Entertainment runs SWW, not Sales or Dining. For Josh to post his comments regarding EMHs means his sources can't confirm SWW. He's commenting on Disney information while having the background knowledge that no one can confirm SWW.

I hope the Disney email that Loki received is accurate. My concern is that it's generated by a Sales CM and only links to info that may or may not be correct... Mulch, Sweat, and Shears info was only removed from the website a couple of weeks after their final performance date. 

Everyone should still proceed with caution while making plans for Spring visits.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

hiroMYhero said:


> With* a morning EMH on Sundays and an evening EMH on Fridays, that isn't a good sign. The EMHs at DHS are to draw guests away from MK. There wouldn't be EMHs on those days of the week if SWW are on the plans.*
> 
> Yulilin, Kenny, and Josh are definitely checking with their Entertainment sources - Entertainment runs SWW, not Sales or Dining. For Josh to post his comments regarding EMHs means his sources can't confirm SWW. He's commenting on Disney information while having the background knowledge that no one can confirm SWW.
> 
> I hope the Disney email that Loki received is accurate. My concern is that it's generated by a Sales CM and only links to info that may or may not be correct... Mulch, Sweat, and Shears info was only removed from the website a couple of weeks after their final performance date.
> 
> Everyone should still proceed with caution while making plans for Spring visits.


you put that much better than I did!   My background thoughts are like others on this thread that they weren't planning on doing SWW and just pawning Season of the Force off on us.  Due to the volume of e-mails I believe they are now scrambling to make it happen but aren't sure how to work it all in with the chaos that is now DHS.   Again Disney - I'm available to come down and help  you plan it all out if you need the extra input


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> For the past 2 years (minimum) the calendars have the DHS EMHs in the mid week area for May when they posted the hours...so this year is different which is ringing alarm bells.. I was glad to see comments from Josh ...he is always on top of things IMO


I know what you're saying, but these certainly aren't always right for different events. I know several times being turned around by similar assumptions re MNSSHP and the 7pm close, for instance, only to have them switch those around closer to the dates. I don't count on those this early for that reason.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> My background thoughts are like others on this thread that they weren't planning on doing SWW and just pawning Season of the Force off on us.  Due to the volume of e-mails I believe they are now scrambling to make it happen but aren't sure how to work it all in with the chaos that is now DHS.


That would be interesting. Would fly in the face of the popular DIS meme that Disney doesn't care about guest feedback...

I still don't think that I've ever seen/heard anything SOLID to suggest that they weren't doing SWW in 2016.

I WORRIED about it WAY BACK on page whatever (!!) after hearing about SotF, but never heard anything SOLID, IMO.

I'd be really surprised if ANY division was sending out confirmation emails like this -- instead of just the form letters we all received prior -- if they're not having the event. Anything COULD happen, but that seems unlikely to me... unless this is a rogue CM just going off the website!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## msmama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That would be interesting. Would fly in the face of the popular DIS meme that Disney doesn't care about guest feedback...
> 
> I still don't think that I've ever seen/heard anything SOLID to suggest that they weren't doing SWW in 2016.
> 
> I WORRIED about it WAY BACK on page whatever (!!) after hearing about SotF, but never heard anything SOLID, IMO.
> 
> I'd be really surprised if ANY division was sending out confirmation emails like this -- instead of just the form letters we all received prior -- if they're not having the event. Anything COULD happen, but that seems unlikely to me... unless this is a rogue CM just going off the website!
> 
> Fingers crossed...



I'll be honest, it seems like a rogue CM going off the website to me. Especially since he attached the website. 

I'm not convinced it's not happening, I just think it's weird that Disney would tell one random CM but not all the others who have been getting that same question.


----------



## LATJLP

I'm heading to Disney in Nov/Dec and they have changed the EMH listings at least twice for that trip.  I had a Crystal Palace breakfast set for 8 am....because park opened at 9am....well it was changed and now opens at 8am.....ruining my hope of getting some Main Street photos nearly empty....so I cancelled Crystal Palace.    On another date I was planning to leave DHS late afternoon and have dinner with some friends.....they added an evening EMH, so I had to switch dinner dates, lol.   They may have changed other dates but I didn't have plans that effected it.  

So, I'm saying that EMH has been very fluid this year....because others are talking about their plans being "ruined" by changing EMH. 

Other thing I noticed....the website page on SWW that was quoted in The letter says Summer 2016 at the top....but if you go to the last section "Know Before You Go" and expand it...there it says SPRING 2016.   Not sure if that has been there all along.  I believe last year it also said Summer....but was held in May/June.  I hope they aren't really planning to move it to summer-summer.....because May/June is already too hot for those who are roaming in costume and us guests....any later and you're going to have lots of people passing out....not to mention bringing in the SWW crowds to a park time that is already crowded beyond reason.   Please....Disney can't be that crazy can they!?   Oh god, lately, yeah they could be.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> I'll be honest, it seems like a rogue CM going off the website to me. Especially since he attached the website.
> 
> I'm not convinced it's not happening, I just think it's weird that Disney would tell one random CM but not all the others who have been getting that same question.


If we don't see ANY OTHER letters like this anytime soon, then I'd agree that there's a decent chance of that. A reason to write AGAIN?? To a different place??


----------



## LoKiHB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If we don't see ANY OTHER letters like this anytime soon, then I'd agree that there's a decent chance of that. A reason to write AGAIN?? To a different place??




I sent my email last night around 9 PM and got my answer this morning around 8:30 AM. I would encourage EVERYONE to send one. In my email, I laid it on pretty thick. My son's 10th birthday, favorite place, favorite event. Already booked DVC points and worried about losing them, etc...  I don't know if that makes a difference or not. What I do know is that the more replies like mine we get, the better we'll all feel.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

LATJLP said:


> I'm heading to Disney in Nov/Dec and they have changed the EMH listings at least twice for that trip.  I had a Crystal Palace breakfast set for 8 am....because park opened at 9am....well it was changed and now opens at 8am.....ruining my hope of getting some Main Street photos nearly empty....so I cancelled Crystal Palace.    On another date I was planning to leave DHS late afternoon and have dinner with some friends.....they added an evening EMH, so I had to switch dinner dates, lol.   They may have changed other dates but I didn't have plans that effected it.
> 
> So, I'm saying that EMH has been very fluid this year....because others are talking about their plans being "ruined" by changing EMH.



All we're saying is that for years now, the single earliest indicator of when SWW will be held in the last few years has come when the first May calendars are published and DHS's EMHs are moved around.  This is the first time since at least 2011 (and possibly before) that the first version of the May calendar was published without EMH being moved.  Which could mean something.  Or not.

I would not be surprised at all if they moved SWW to late summer/early fall.  No matter what people say, once most schools in the country are in session starting about the 3rd week of August, Disney becomes a dead zone for a few weeks.  When you have 20 minute waits for TSMM in the middle of the day, you know there aren't a whole lot of people in the parks, no matter how many people declare there are no longer any slow times at Disney.  Mid August to Mid-September is definitely the lowest crowd time of the year and I wouldn't be shocked if they moved SWW to then.  I got a post-SWW survey this year and one of the questions was "Did you come to Disney just for SWW?"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> I got a post-SWW survey this year and one of the questions was "Did you come to Disney just for SWW?"


Same here. I said "YES". I think that's dispositive! (If only!) :-D


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> All we're saying is that for years now, the single earliest indicator of when SWW will be held in the last few years has come when the first May calendars are published and DHS's EMHs are moved around.  This is the first time since at least 2011 (and possibly before) that the first version of the May calendar was published without EMH being moved.  Which could mean something.  Or not.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if they moved SWW to late summer/early fall.  No matter what people say, once most schools in the country are in session starting about the 3rd week of August, Disney becomes a dead zone for a few weeks.  When you have 20 minute waits for TSMM in the middle of the day, you know there aren't a whole lot of people in the parks, no matter how many people declare there are no longer any slow times at Disney.  Mid August to Mid-September is definitely the lowest crowd time of the year and I wouldn't be shocked if they moved SWW to then.  I got a post-SWW survey this year and one of the questions was "Did you come to Disney just for SWW?"



I think it's last week of August to mid Sept that's slow. And by then, MNSSHP gets going. Seems like a tighter squeeze to me than May-Jun. But who knows at this point?!?


----------



## williamscm3

jtowntoflorida said:


> All we're saying is that for years now, the single earliest indicator of when SWW will be held in the last few years has come when the first May calendars are published and DHS's EMHs are moved around.  This is the first time since at least 2011 (and possibly before) that the first version of the May calendar was published without EMH being moved.  Which could mean something.  Or not.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if they moved SWW to late summer/early fall.  No matter what people say, once most schools in the country are in session starting about the 3rd week of August, Disney becomes a dead zone for a few weeks.  When you have 20 minute waits for TSMM in the middle of the day, you know there aren't a whole lot of people in the parks, no matter how many people declare there are no longer any slow times at Disney.  Mid August to Mid-September is definitely the lowest crowd time of the year and I wouldn't be shocked if they moved SWW to then.  I got a post-SWW survey this year and one of the questions was "Did you come to Disney just for SWW?"



Seeing as how our yearly trip next year is going to be mid August I hope your right! We had an amazing time at SWW this past May but I didn't want to take my son out of school next year so we chose mid August.


----------



## AThrillingChase

msmama said:


> I'll be honest, it seems like a rogue CM going off the website to me. Especially since he attached the website.
> 
> I'm not convinced it's not happening, I just think it's weird that Disney would tell one random CM but not all the others who have been getting that same question.



Wasn't there a different poster who also said they got an email like this saying yes SWW? Or was it the same poster? It can very well be that they just told the CM's it is ok to confirm without dates due to everyone calling and asking.

Edit: just found it. It was also posted by @shannonkma 2-3 pages back. Sounded like it was the same email. It may very well be a new form email they are authorized to send. Lets all email them again...


----------



## LoKiHB

AThrillingChase said:


> Wasn't there a different poster who also said they got an email like this saying yes SWW? Or was it the same poster? It can very well be that they just told the CM's it is ok to confirm without dates due to everyone calling and asking.
> 
> Edit: just found it. It was also posted by @shannonkma 2-3 pages back. Sounded like it was the same email. It may very well be a new form email they are authorized to send. Lets all email them again...




That was my exact reasoning for sending my email. I was skeptical about the OP's post and decided to send me own thinking that maybe they have decided to allow cm's to at least acknowledge that they will be having it.

My thoughts are as follows (and I have no insider knowledge and aside from SWW I don't do anything beyond regular research and what not)....

1. I feel that that original plan was indeed to quietly do away with SWW and replace it with SotF, but the sheer volume of inquiries and complaints based off of a few rumors made them change up their plan, and that they are going to go all out with SWW and maybe make this the last one.

2. EMH for May - I am not all that familiar with EMH schedules, so I defer to the experts here. My thinking is that the decision for SWW came down very recently, like Friday or yesterday recently.  Here's why. My first email got me a phone call. That phone call came 5 days after I sent it, and after a 20 minute call, I got no real response. This reply came 12 hours later with a definitive "yes, we are having it". I'm thinking (hoping), that the calendar that Josh and others have acquired was published prior to the decision being made. Also, don't know if it does matter, but on the website, I couldn't see hours past May 2nd.

I am not a big message board person, but I have to say, I LOVE this thread. It is so awesome to see so many folks from around the world so passionate about something and so wiling to band together to make it happen. A lot of the other threads I read, people get burned for having an opinion or making a mistake about something. Here, everyone is welcome, and nothing is "dumb" or "stupid". I also love the ADD nature of this thread where it can go from talking about SWW to BB8 videos to ticket presales and over to Run Disney in a matter of one or two posts.

Thanks everyone!

P.S.  Sorry this for so long!


----------



## BlackPearl695

I spoke with a CM yesterday morning who informed me that it was her job to respond to emails in regard to SWW. She said she's been doing this for 17 years. She said that Disney is listening to what their customers want and that she could not confirm the existence of SWW in 2016, however, if they were to opt not to have SWW in 2016, it would be replaced with something bigger and better. Disney is trying to ramp up SW in the parks and eliminating SWW would not be in line with that idea. She did confirm that SoTF will be starting in January, but they do not have an end date yet. I told her about our vacation plans and our dates in May and she told me that there would definitely be more than enough SW for us to enjoy during our visit. I asked her about the character dining experiences and she confirmed that the Jedi Mickey experience would not be held at H&V due to the new character dining offer. However, she stated that that is the ONLY thing that has been confirmed about dining. She said there has been no official word that the SW character dining is going away, just that it will not be at H&V. I told her that I had heard that the classic Disney characters would no longer be in SW attire and she said that nothing has been officially confirmed and that Disney is listening to their customers. I was asking her about making my ADRs in November and said that I wasn't sure if I should hold off until December to wait for any announcements. She suggested that I would probably be okay to hold off and wait to see what December brings. THAT GAVE ME HOPE! Keeping my fingers crossed!!! If anyone hasn't sent and email to Disney stating their concerns, PLEASE DO IT NOW! They are listening.

One other thing that she mentioned was that DPB would have all the information posted long before the website would, so I should keep an eye on that site.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

williamscm3 said:


> Seeing as how our yearly trip next year is going to be mid August I hope your right! We had an amazing time at SWW this past May but I didn't want to take my son out of school next year so we chose mid August.


We're actually going mid August as well, but I'd STRONGLY PREFER not to do SWW in that heat! Hey -- if that's the only option we'll be there, but Eesh!!


----------



## Dittz

AThrillingChase said:


> Wasn't there a different poster who also said they got an email like this saying yes SWW? Or was it the same poster? It can very well be that they just told the CM's it is ok to confirm without dates due to everyone calling and asking.
> 
> Edit: just found it. It was also posted by @shannonkma 2-3 pages back. Sounded like it was the same email. It may very well be a new form email they are authorized to send. Lets all email them again...





BlackPearl695 said:


> I spoke with a CM yesterday morning who informed me that it was her job to respond to emails in regard to SWW. She said she's been doing this for 17 years. She said that Disney is listening to what their customers want and that she could not confirm the existence of SWW in 2016, however, if they were to opt not to have SWW in 2016, it would be replaced with something bigger and better. Disney is trying to ramp up SW in the parks and eliminating SWW would not be in line with that idea. She did confirm that SoTF will be starting in January, but they do not have an end date yet. I told her about our vacation plans and our dates in May and she told me that there would definitely be more than enough SW for us to enjoy during our visit. I asked her about the character dining experiences and she confirmed that the Jedi Mickey experience would not be held at H&V due to the new character dining offer. However, she stated that that is the ONLY thing that has been confirmed about dining. She said there has been no official word that the SW character dining is going away, just that it will not be at H&V. I told her that I had heard that the classic Disney characters would no longer be in SW attire and she said that nothing has been officially confirmed and that Disney is listening to their customers. I was asking her about making my ADRs in November and said that I wasn't sure if I should hold off until December to wait for any announcements. She suggested that I would probably be okay to hold off and wait to see what December brings. THAT GAVE ME HOPE! Keeping my fingers crossed!!! If anyone hasn't sent and email to Disney stating their concerns, PLEASE DO IT NOW! They are listening.
> 
> One other thing that she mentioned was that DPB would have all the information posted long before the website would, so I should keep an eye on that site.



So which email do we write to again??  Is it on the first page?  I will check. Flights for my trip get released this week so I will use that in my email


----------



## LoKiHB

Dittz said:


> So which email do we write to again??  Is it on the first page?  I will check. Flights for my trip get released this week so I will use that in my email



I emailed to the contact page email.


----------



## LoKiHB

Ok, one last piece of speculation regarding the operating calendars...  I just did some looking, and it looks like the schedule for May http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf, is the same as each of the other months before it.  Again, I know zero about how the Travel Agent Calendars are created and released and how and when changes are made and when, so I'm going to go with what I want to think and hope that those hours are just the standard hours for the month and can (and hopefully will) be updated.


----------



## BlackPearl695

Dittz said:


> So which email do we write to again??  Is it on the first page?  I will check. Flights for my trip get released this week so I will use that in my email



This is the email I used: WDW.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
I got a reply back in 4 days saying that they would call me. I got the call at 8:30 am the next morning.


----------



## DisDadDVC

BlackPearl695 said:


> I spoke with a CM yesterday morning who informed me that it was her job to respond to emails in regard to SWW. She said she's been doing this for 17 years. She said that Disney is listening to what their customers want and that she could not confirm the existence of SWW in 2016, however, if they were to opt not to have SWW in 2016, it would be replaced with something bigger and better. Disney is trying to ramp up SW in the parks and eliminating SWW would not be in line with that idea. She did confirm that SoTF will be starting in January, but they do not have an end date yet. I told her about our vacation plans and our dates in May and she told me that there would definitely be more than enough SW for us to enjoy during our visit. I asked her about the character dining experiences and she confirmed that the Jedi Mickey experience would not be held at H&V due to the new character dining offer. However, she stated that that is the ONLY thing that has been confirmed about dining. She said there has been no official word that the SW character dining is going away, just that it will not be at H&V. I told her that I had heard that the classic Disney characters would no longer be in SW attire and she said that nothing has been officially confirmed and that Disney is listening to their customers. I was asking her about making my ADRs in November and said that I wasn't sure if I should hold off until December to wait for any announcements. She suggested that I would probably be okay to hold off and wait to see what December brings. THAT GAVE ME HOPE! Keeping my fingers crossed!!! If anyone hasn't sent and email to Disney stating their concerns, PLEASE DO IT NOW! They are listening.
> 
> One other thing that she mentioned was that DPB would have all the information posted long before the website would, so I should keep an eye on that site.



No offense, but I put zero credibility in what ANY CM says about SWW at this point.  Most (all?) of them know less than what we do here collectively.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> No offense, but I put zero credibility in what ANY CM says about SWW at this point.  Most (all?) of them know less than what we do here collectively.


Normally I might agree, but it's not often that they put something definitive IN WRITING like "this event will happen". In my experience, Disney is NOT FOND of putting things in writing that go much beyond "stay tuned!!"

If @LoKiHB's letter turns out to not be an isolated incident, I think that would bode pretty well for a 2016 SWW (or SWW-like) event.

And again - I don't think I've heard anything CONCRETE that says it won't happen (yet). Seems totally illogical to cancel the event -- unless it's replaced with something bigger and better -- right on the heels of the new film. Construction or no construction. That would be like turning off the $$ printing press.


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Normally I might agree, but it's not often that they put something definitive IN WRITING like "this event will happen". In my experience, Disney is NOT FOND of putting things in writing that go much beyond "stay tuned!!"
> 
> If Loki's letter turns out to not be an isolated incident, I think that would bode pretty well for a 2016 SWW event.
> 
> And again - I don't think I've heard anything CONCRETE that says it won't happen (yet). Seems totally illogical to cancel the event -- unless it's replaced with something bigger and better -- right on the heels of the new film. Construction or no construction. That would be like turning off the $$ printing press.



I am saying anything you hear from a CM is 100% meaningless at this point.  None of them know what will happen.  They are simply assuming.  Disney doesn't secretly tell some CM's and not others.  I am not saying it won't happen, I'm just saying that they have zero actual knowledge of it yet.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> I am saying anything you hear from a CM is 100% meaningless at this point.  None of them know what will happen.  They are simply assuming.  Disney doesn't secretly tell some CM's and not others.  I am not saying it won't happen, I'm just saying that they have zero actual knowledge of it yet.


A pure assumption put in writing is not very Disney. Not saying that's not what happened, but that would be pretty unusual in my experience.


----------



## LoKiHB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> A pure aassumption put in writing is not very Disney. Not saying that's not what happened, but that would be pretty unusual in my experience.



That would be very disappointing to me if that was the case.  I did talk to a friend of mine that is a CM and he did mention that there had been rumblings earlier of cancelling SWW, but he's heard nothing of that since.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisDadDVC said:


> I am saying anything you hear from a CM is 100% meaningless at this point.  None of them know what will happen.  They are simply assuming.  Disney doesn't secretly tell some CM's and not others.  I am not saying it won't happen, I'm just saying that they have zero actual knowledge of it yet.


I agree. That's why all the bloggers with Entertainment contacts within the parks cannot confirm if SWWs return.

If the CM who wrote the email had a link to AP materials, they would have noted that SWW was NOT listed for Spring/Summer 2016 events, yet, historically, SWWs had always been listed. The omission can be as significant as the website that continues to include SWW. Again, those who know are keeping this tightly under wraps.

I'll be at DL in a couple of weeks. I can ask around and see what DL CMs know.


----------



## cvjpirate

The force told me to go ahead and book so I booked May 14th - 22nd.


----------



## Skywise

cvjpirate said:


> The force told me to go ahead and book so I booked May 14th - 22nd.



A hokey religion and ancient schedules are no match for a good blaster at your side kid.


----------



## yulilin3

Hi guys, checking from the road, currently on I95 new jersey heading back home
Glad to read that some of you have gotten positive responses. 
Again.  I wouldn't put too much in the calendar we have right now. Even if there are evening emh during sww it wouldn't be a problem, a morning emh is the one to worry about because of Jedi training sign  ups (if they keep the same system) and character lines
Our gps says that we will be back home at 2:30am, we had an awesome time at nyc, my daughter got accosted by a Minnie mouse on times square, we also saw a decapitated Olaf (guy had taken his head off and left it on the ground. I thought it was pretty funny, my daughter not so much.


----------



## AThrillingChase

I emailed them again asking and will post if I receive anything. But we already have multiple people reporting the same email saying SWW will happen just not having dates. So, I'm honestly not worried.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cvjpirate said:


> The force told me to go ahead and book so I booked May 14th - 22nd.


Overlapping you, May 19-23!!  We heard a similar rumbling...


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Overlapping you, May 19-23!!  We heard a similar rumbling...



Booked May 26-30 at BWV here...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> my daughter got accosted by a Minnie mouse on times square, we also saw a decapitated Olaf (guy had taken his head off and left it on the ground. I thought it was pretty funny, my daughter not so much.


These guys in Times Square have gotten WAY aggressive this last little while... DiBlasio needs to get his act together on this one!!  Scarier stuff than that Olaf out there some days! 

GLAD YOU HAD FUN, @yulilin3!!!!!!


----------



## cvjpirate

Skywise said:


> A hokey religion and ancient schedules are no match for a good blaster at your side kid.



“It's true. All of it. The dark side, the Jedi, they're real.”


----------



## Jkpark

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> These guys in Times Square have gotten WAY aggressive this last little while... DiBlasio needs to get his act together on this one!!  Scarier stuff than that Olaf out there some days!
> 
> GLAD YOU HAD FUN, @yulilin3!!!!!!


 
Seriously! On our last trip we saw SpongeBob relieving himself on some trash on a side street.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jkpark said:


> Seriously! On our last trip we saw SpongeBob relieving himself on some trash on a side street.


Yikes! They need to crack down!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

The Force is telling me to wait to book until they come out with a Room Only Discount for May


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> The Force is telling me to wait to book until they come out with a Room Only Discount for May



Don't wait, What I normally do is book it and then when the discounts come out call back and have it changed... it works awesome... We already book our June 2016 stay in August


----------



## hiroMYhero

@MickeyMinnieMom - Disney Store released some "I'm Training" shirts for Tink Weekend. Keep checking because they may have something for SW soon. The only thing is it doesn't appear to be Dri-fit:
http://m.disneystore.com/tinker-bel...2016-limited-availability/mp/1389449/1000228/


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

The Sunrise Student said:


> Don't wait, What I normally do is book it and then when the discounts come out call back and have it changed... it works awesome... We already book our June 2016 stay in August


I subscribe to the idea that they will give out better discounts if less people are booked so we wait until the discounts come out - book a room with the Disney Visa discount then change it over to the Annual Pass discount when it comes out


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> @MickeyMinnieMom - Disney Store released some "I'm Training" shirts for Tink Weekend. Keep checking because they may have something for SW soon. The only thing is it doesn't appear to be Dri-fit:
> http://m.disneystore.com/tinker-bel...2016-limited-availability/mp/1389449/1000228/


Thank you -- how nice of you!!   I'll keep an eye out...


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thank you -- how nice of you!!   I'll keep an eye out...


And, it must be Dri-fit! I finally read the full description and it's polyester, not cotton!!


----------



## soniam

Disney Store has what I think is the full set of stuffed Ewoks for sale, but only as a set. They also have some new cute BB8 stuff.

http://www.disneystore.com/ewok-cel...ush-set-star-wars-small-9/mp/1386011/1000267/


----------



## Iowamomof4

soniam said:


> Disney Store has what I think is the full set of stuffed Ewoks for sale, but only as a set. They also have some new cute BB8 stuff.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/ewok-cel...ush-set-star-wars-small-9/mp/1386011/1000267/



Oh sooo cute!!!


----------



## shannonkma

LoKiHB said:


> If this is true, it is fantastic news. Please post the text if you could.  It would make A LOT  of folks very happy.


Sorry took so long. I've never posted a photo on here before, don't really know how. The Dis Board app won't open on my phone. Hope copy paste is ok.
Dear Shannon,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

We are excited to hear that you are considering visiting Walt Disney World Resort!

Star Wars™ Weekends will be held during summer 2016. Dates or month for this event as not been announced.

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Have a Magical Day!

Sincerely,

Camelle Johnson

eCommerce Sales and Service Team


PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## shannonkma

Of course there is the pesky message at the bottom.


----------



## LoKiHB

shannonkma said:


> Sorry took so long. I've never posted a photo on here before, don't really know how. The Dis Board app won't open on my phone. Hope copy paste is ok.
> Dear Shannon,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We are excited to hear that you are considering visiting Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> Star Wars™ Weekends will be held during summer 2016. Dates or month for this event as not been announced.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Camelle Johnson
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.




Summer 2016 sounds promising.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

shannonkma said:


> Of course there is the pesky message at the bottom.


Always true. All the time. For everything Disney or elsewhere, unfortunately.


----------



## antman

Southwest flights for May are now open, got my flight booked for May.  Now just need Disney to confirm SWW


----------



## piglet1979

antman said:


> Southwest flights for May are now open, got my flight booked for May.  Now just need Disney to confirm SWW



When will flights for June come out?


----------



## DisDadDVC

piglet1979 said:


> When will flights for June come out?



"We are currently accepting air reservations through June 3, 2016. On December 8, 2015 we will open our schedule for sale through August 5, 2016. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently."


----------



## jessicag13

antman said:


> Southwest flights for May are now open, got my flight booked for May.  Now just need Disney to confirm SWW


thanks for reminding me! i even thought about it yesterday, but completely forgot this morning.
just booked, and now ready for may 13th


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

shannonkma said:


> Sorry took so long. I've never posted a photo on here before, don't really know how. The Dis Board app won't open on my phone. Hope copy paste is ok.
> Dear Shannon,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We are excited to hear that you are considering visiting Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> *Star Wars™ Weekends will be held during summer 2016. Dates or month for this event as not been announced.*
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Camelle Johnson
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



while I would love to take this as a good sign - I just can't yet.....this letter reads (to me) like she went on the Disney website and saw "Summer 2016" for SWW and just took that and ran with it....I hope I"m wrong


----------



## DisDadDVC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> while I would love to take this as a good sign - I just can't yet.....this letter reads (to me) like she went on the Disney website and saw "Summer 2016" for SWW and just took that and ran with it....I hope I"m wrong



You are not wrong.  Until the dates are set, no one knows anything.


----------



## piglet1979

DisDadDVC said:


> "We are currently accepting air reservations through June 3, 2016. On December 8, 2015 we will open our schedule for sale through August 5, 2016. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently."



Thank you!  I have only been on a plane twice and both times we didn't book them.  I am trying to talk my husband into flying this year instead of drive since it is about a 20 hour trip for us and he insists on driving straight through.


----------



## Artax

I understand everyone is concerned about SWW happening or not. But where the heck is all the info and official date announcement for season of the force. First they tease us with the dates showing on the passholder event page then remove it. Now nothing for over a month. Its almost 2 months from the original dates shown and no official announcement of what will actually be a part of SOTF at WDW.


----------



## DisneySOS

This is the calendar they are selling in the parks.  I'm excited to see Jedi Mickey on the back cover.  I'm hoping they are in there for May.  Was wondering if any of the locals could check it out? Hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## LoKiHB

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> while I would love to take this as a good sign - I just can't yet.....this letter reads (to me) like she went on the Disney website and saw "Summer 2016" for SWW and just took that and ran with it....I hope I"m wrong




That's understandable.  But, I can't just see CM's in any department confirming things without having knowledge of it, especially considering that before these two replies the best anyone got was that they couldn't confirm, but to check back.  I could see some VERY angry people if they based their booking off of a response like that and found out that it wasn't going to happen.  Disney is too smart to allow their CM's on any level confirm things without the ok.  For all we know, internally, a memo went with a couple of different forms of the email saying "this is our canned response until dates are announced".

I share your concern @Good Morning Dewdrop, and I am still far from fully convinced that SWW weekends are happening, and if they are that it will fall within the traditional dates, but I vow to be vigilant and keep digging until I find some piece of hard evidence... or until they announce the dates, which will more than likely come first.  You'd be surprised what you can find on page 86 of 743 of a "Star Wars Weekends 2016" search...


----------



## antman

piglet1979 said:


> Thank you!  I have only been on a plane twice and both times we didn't book them.  I am trying to talk my husband into flying this year instead of drive since it is about a 20 hour trip for us and he insists on driving straight through.



Please note that the dates for the flight schedule release are for Southwest only.  Other airlines may release earlier, later or maybe even have them posted already. 

My wife is not big on flying BUT from where I live it is also in the 18 - 20 hour range to drive versus less than 2 hours in the air (about 2 hours 30 minutes gate to gate).  I told her if she wants to drive I'll just meet her there


----------



## LoKiHB

Artax said:


> I understand everyone is concerned about SWW happening or not. But where the heck is all the info and official date announcement for season of the force. First they tease us with the dates showing on the passholder event page then remove it. Now nothing for over a month. Its almost 2 months from the original dates shown and no official announcement of what will actually be a part of SOTF at WDW.




This could very well be because they were originally planning on replacing SWW with SotF, have rethought that decision, and are planning the marketing strategy and a way to roll back that announcement and announce SWW.  Maybe something along the lines of spinning it to say:

"Due to overwhelming demand, SWW will return for one last celebration, bigger and better than ever.  Come celebrate the first Season of the Force every Friday through Sunday from May 13th through June 12th, 2016!"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> That's understandable.   *Disney is too smart to allow their CM's on any level confirm things without the ok. *



It's at least two CMs now doing it *IN WRITING* that bodes somewhat well to me. (though I NEVER "take it to the bank" until officially announced)

Disney is NOT fond of doing that IN WRITING with anything other than "stay tuned" and "we take in all feedback" types of responses.

Again... They could be rogue CMs, but FOR ME, this would be the first experience with IN WRITING rogue stuff. *Anyone else have experience with that? Received an email or letter that says one thing about a major event, and reality is then different?*

On the phone, you get all sorts of responses, and people here often know more. But when asked to put that in writing, those CMs say they aren't in a position to do that, or they point you to the website.


----------



## melhortsch

I just booked our trip for next May (received a special offer code in the mail over the weekend, good for stays through June 2016), booked it for 2 weeks, but will change to one week once actual SWW dates are announced.  Not that this adds or confirms anything, but . . .  when I was on the phone booking, I told agent what I was doing and that I was betting on SWW being the approximate time frame as in the past, because otherwise it would be a HUGE change.  Agent said that it was a good idea . . . not confirming anything, and still more or less the company line, but just thought I  would share.


----------



## yulilin3

from inside entertainment sources: The casting is taking place for the new JT. Vader returns and will be in the new show. Not sure about Inquisitor now. They had auditions for fairly tall women for the new villain... it was invitation-only. Actors in Jedi Master roles return to their roles.
Not sure if, again, they are listening to the fans but they might have changed the show a bit, or they haven't found enough cast members to play Inquisitor or this was the plan all along


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's at least two CMs now doing it *IN WRITING* that bodes somewhat well to me. (though I NEVER "take it to the bank" until officially announced)
> 
> Disney is NOT fond of doing that IN WRITING with anything other than "stay tuned" and "we take in all feedback" types of responses.
> 
> Again... They could be rogue CMs, but FOR ME, this would be the first experience with IN WRITING rogue stuff. *Anyone else have experience with that? Received an email or letter that says one thing about a major event, and reality is then different?*
> 
> On the phone, you get all sorts of responses, and people here often know more. But when asked to put that in writing, those CMs say they aren't in a position to do that, or they point you to the website.



I have tons of incorrect information from CM's in writing on non SW topics.  Refurbs, ticket questions, etc.

ETA:  And CM's are just repeating what WDW already has in writing.  So they aren't doing anything "wrong".  WDW may just change their mind.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> I have tons of incorrect information from CM's in writing on non SW topics.  Refurbs, ticket questions, etc.
> 
> ETA:  And CM's are just repeating what WDW already has in writing.  So they aren't doing anything "wrong".  WDW may just change their mind.


Fair enough. Those are pretty minor issues though. Anything of the magnitude like "the event IS/ISN'T happening"? That's a pretty big one...

ETA: Emails from customers making it clear that their whole vacation HINGES ON this event, and the WRITTEN response is basically "it's happening"... That would be the biggest piece of incorrect info I've ever heard of a CM putting out IN WRITING. *Though others may have heard of same or worse?*


----------



## Iowamomof4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Fair enough. Those are pretty minor issues though. Anything of the magnitude like "the event IS/ISN'T happening"? That's a pretty big one...
> 
> ETA: Emails from customers making it clear that their whole vacation HINGES ON this event, and the WRITTEN response is basically "it's happening"... That would be the biggest piece of incorrect info I've ever heard of a CM putting out IN WRITING. *Though others may have heard of same or worse?*



Ah yes, but the cm was very careful to not say much about "when" SWW was going to happen, despite those comments about family vacations hinging on the event. So basically they're saying, "You're free to plan your vacation for whenever you want and we're telling you SWW are going to happen at some point. Roll the dice and hope you just happen to plan your vacation for the correct weekend. Have a magical day!"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> Ah yes, but the cm was very careful to not say much about "when" SWW was going to happen, despite those comments about family vacations hinging on the event. So basically they're saying, "You're free to plan your vacation for whenever you want and we're telling you SWW are going to happen at some point. Roll the dice and hope you just happen to plan your vacation for the correct weekend. Have a magical day!"


I didn't quite read it that way. And I think it's CRAZY to know someone's trip HINGES on SWW and NOT emphasize the "WE CAN'T GUARANTEE EVENT TIMING AT THIS POINT, but it is currently slated for summer 2016..." 

Doesn't mean that's not what happened, but wow -- talk about an employee I would personally reprimand/retrain.


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I didn't quite read it that way. And I think it's CRAZY to know someone's trip HINGES on SWW and NOT emphasize the "WE CAN'T GUARANTEE EVENT TIMING AT THIS POINT, but it is currently slated for summer 2016..."
> 
> Doesn't mean that's not what happened, but wow -- talk about an employee I would personally reprimand/retrain.



To the CM this is just another of 1,000 questions they answered.  To us, it is life and death!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> To the CM this is just another of 1,000 questions they answered.  To us, it is life and death!


I disagree. There is a responsibility in customer service to listen to the customer, understand the concern, and respond appropriately.

"When will Thunder Mountain reopen, I'm curious?" should receive a different type of response than "my only reason for this trip is SWW, is it happening?"


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I disagree. There is a responsibility in customer service to listen to the customer, understand the concern, and respond appropriately.
> 
> "When will Thunder Mountain reopen, I'm curious?" should receive a different type of response than "my only reason for this trip is SWW..."



And it is the responsibility of the person at Starbucks to get my order right, yet they never do....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> And it is the responsibility of the person at Starbucks to get my order right, yet they never do....


"Never" isn't true... if it was, Starbucks wouldn't be on every corner. Top companies need to have high standards for themselves. Perfection? No. But certainly Disney has a higher standard than handing out incorrect info to customers planning their trips around it.

Again - not that they're perfect. But if the worst misinformation they've put in writing is around ticket questions and ride closures, that's a pretty decent record of being pretty careful... Again, IN WRITING.

Still doesn't mean these two CMs writing letters are CORRECT. Just that it would be a pretty big piece of misinformation to deliver that way, without WAY MORE DISCLAIMER LANGUAGE...


----------



## yulilin3

From my personal experience, and having looked into the HUB (internal CM site) in the past, for a CM to say that an event is happening with certainty it means that they have been given the go ahead to say that. If not they wouldn't come close to saying anything, they would say something like "I see it on the site but nothing has been confirmed" The emails that were sent are interesting because they have the name of the CM that wrote it, meaning you can always trace back that response to a specific person.
With that being said I just called the regular WDW line and got the same, we don't know if it's happening yet, I'm sure it will but cannot tell you for sure.
At this point no use beating a dead horse with this.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> from inside entertainment sources: The casting is taking place for the new JT. Vader returns and will be in the new show. Not sure about Inquisitor now. They had auditions for fairly tall women for the new villain... it was invitation-only. Actors in Jedi Master roles return to their roles.
> Not sure if, again, they are listening to the fans but they might have changed the show a bit, or they haven't found enough cast members to play Inquisitor or this was the plan all along



I don't know if you've seen the previews for tomorrow's Star Wars Rebels, but "The Inquisitor" from last season appears to be one of several different "Inquisitors". The previews show a female and male (he looks like a pirate), so perhaps they'll have a few different Inquisitor/villains along with Darth Vader?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Music City Mama said:


> I don't know if you've seen the previews for tomorrow's Star Wars Rebels, but "The Inquisitor" from last season appears to be one of several different "Inquisitors". The previews show a female and male (he looks like a pirate), so perhaps they'll have a few different Inquisitor/villains along with Darth Vader?


I thought the Inquisitor last season died - just checked with DD and she confirmed that.  There are 2 new ones I know one (female) is voiced by Sarah Michelle Geller.    Should be interesting....   I'm glad the 'old' Jedi Masters are coming back - I loved watching them (I watch a lot of Jedi Training shows while waiting for DD and DH to ride ST over and over again....)


----------



## Music City Mama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I thought the Inquisitor last season died - just checked with DD and she confirmed that.  There are 2 new ones I know one (female) is voiced by Sarah Michelle Geller.    Should be interesting....   I'm glad the 'old' Jedi Masters are coming back - I loved watching them (I watch a lot of Jedi Training shows while waiting for DD and DH to ride ST over and over again....)



Sorry, I probably phrased my original post in a confusing way. Yes, the Inquisitor from last season died (or so it seems). I was just saying that he's not "_The _Inquisitor" -- "Inquisitor" evidently refers to more than one. Last season, I was under the impression that that was his name/title, but as we can now see, there is more than one, but in different forms. I didn't realize that until I saw the previews for tomorrow's episode.


----------



## LATJLP

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think it's last week of August to mid Sept that's slow. And by then, MNSSHP gets going. Seems like a tighter squeeze to me than May-Jun. But who knows at this point?!?



And F&W starts mid September.....there is about a 2 week period that Disney is "low" but the heat is still ridiculous.  I hope that they don't do that because August is too hot for me.....we did the SW Convention in Orlando a couple years ago and planned a week for Disney....ended up giving up after 3 days and did other INDOOR things because of the heat.  Oh well, if that's their plan, we won't be there.


----------



## keishashadow

Hoping that the force will be with us, I booked our airfare today on SWA to include the first weekend (May 13th - 17th). 

However, knowing that the dark side is always lurking, used points that I can cancel without penalty.

Last year's announcement was early Dec '14, the year prior the end of Dec, I'm going to guess an announcement before Thanksgiving to allow people to get their ducks in a row (a large number of extended family trips are typically booked between then).  With all the hoopla over the upcoming movie, Disney would be foolish to not offer & announce SWW '16 as a tie in with the movie's various promotions.


----------



## LoKiHB

keishashadow said:


> Hoping that the force will be with us, I booked our airfare today on SWA to include the first weekend (May 13th - 17th).
> 
> However, knowing that the dark side is always lurking, used points that I can cancel without penalty.
> 
> Last year's announcement was early Dec '14, the year prior the end of Dec, I'm going to guess an announcement before Thanksgiving to allow people to get their ducks in a row (a large number of extended family trips are typically booked between then).  With all the hoopla over the upcoming movie, Disney would be foolish to not offer & announce SWW '16 as a tie in with the movie's various promotions.




I booked 5/23-5/30 with points as well.  I'm hoping that at the latest, we'll get an official announcement one way or another my mid December, which should leave plenty of time to cancel if necessary.


----------



## DisDadDVC

How did this thread fall to the 3rd page!?!?!?  As much as I dread reading bad news, I need my daily fix of the SWW thread!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I don't know who has Frontier airlines available near them, but in the last year ish they opened up better routes to MCO. My roundtrip, direct flights via them usually cost less than $75 nowadays! For my trip next week, I bought their discount den and for 2 round trip tickets + $50 fee for the den, was $128. Southwest for me is usually much more expensive.


----------



## DekrRini

AThrillingChase said:


> I don't know who has Frontier airlines available near them, but in the last year ish they opened up better routes to MCO. My roundtrip, direct flights via them usually cost less than $75 nowadays! For my trip next week, I bought their discount den and for 2 round trip tickets + $50 fee for the den, was $128. Southwest for me is usually much more expensive.



Wow. Just wow. Frontier has a nonstop flight between St. Louis and Orlando for substantially cheaper than SW. They don't have flights in May loaded in yet, but if those fares are the same, I could save quite a bit and have assigned seating. What kind of reputation does Frontier have as far as service, flight times, lost baggage and such? That's worth something, too.


----------



## DisDadDVC

DekrRini said:


> Wow. Just wow. Frontier has a nonstop flight between St. Louis and Orlando for substantially cheaper than SW. They don't have flights in May loaded in yet, but if those fares are the same, I could save quite a bit and have assigned seating. *What kind of reputation does Frontier have as far as service, flight times, lost baggage and such?* That's worth something, too.



Super budget airline.  I'll give you one guess...


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisDadDVC said:


> Super budget airline.  I'll give you one guess...


So, is it comparable to Allegiant? Frontier now flies MCO > San Diego but I was hesitant to book it. The fare was comparable to United and American.


----------



## misse336

DekrRini said:


> Wow. Just wow. Frontier has a nonstop flight between St. Louis and Orlando for substantially cheaper than SW. They don't have flights in May loaded in yet, but if those fares are the same, I could save quite a bit and have assigned seating. What kind of reputation does Frontier have as far as service, flight times, lost baggage and such? That's worth something, too.




Last summer (2013) my parents had a flight booked with them through a travel agency (not knowing the airlines reputation).  They were meeting us in Florida to go to DW.  My mom called us on Monday while we were at LegoLand to tell us that Frontier called them while they were walking in the airports doors to tell them their flight was cancelled.  My mom walked up to their counter since she was already at the airport and was told that they could rebook them on a flight on Thursday, 3 days later.  Hmmmm no the vacation was ending on Saturday so Thursday wasn't going to work.  They wouldn't book them on any other flights or anything.  They do not work with any other airlines to rebook passengers if there is a problem with the plane (and they apparently aren't too speedy to get planes to airports when there is a problem with one of their planes).  My parents ended up having to drive to an airport a few hours away and getting a flight to FL (at a HUGE extra expense).  They then had to fight with Frontier to get a refund and not just a credit to their airline since they never plan to fly with them again.  After we and my parents got back and shared the horror story we heard similar horror stories from many of our friends.

Needless to say they are on my "no fly list".  I'll drive or pay a little bit more rather than fly with them if I actually have to be there at a certain time.  I know tons of people fly them with no problems, but if you do have a problem either your plans are going to be ruined or your budget flight is going to end up costing you hundreds more when you have to book on another flight at the last minute.


----------



## DisDadDVC

hiroMYhero said:


> So, is it comparable to Allegiant? Frontier now flies MCO > San Diego but I was hesitant to book it. The fare was comparable to United and American.



If it is comparable fare, I would DEFINITELY book with one of the legacy carriers instead.  I would only fly Spirit, Frontier, etc. if I was saving more than $150 per person.


----------



## DekrRini

I'm not taking any chances with that kind of possible problem. I'll spend the extra and fly SW


----------



## DekrRini

I'm not taking any chances with that kind of possible problem. I'll spend the extra and fly SW


----------



## DisDadDVC

DekrRini said:


> I'm not taking any chances with that kind of possible problem. I'll spend the extra and fly SW



For me, it goes like this.

1) Pay slight PREMIUM (<$30ish) for SW or JetBlue.  I realize these are "budget" airlines, but they are better than the majors IMO.
2) Book a legacy (AA, United, Delta)
3) Book an "ultra" discount carrier if I am saving $150+ per person.


----------



## AThrillingChase

hiroMYhero said:


> So, is it comparable to Allegiant? Frontier now flies MCO > San Diego but I was hesitant to book it. The fare was comparable to United and American.


 
Not at all - I will not fly allegiant or spirit. Their seat set up, leg room, etc etc is all wacky. Frontier is more physically comparable to SW, just no free bags or drinks (or that nifty ability to rebook). If the fare was comparable to American, I'd probably take that due to the free carry on and drinks/snacks.



DekrRini said:


> Wow. Just wow. Frontier has a nonstop flight between St. Louis and Orlando for substantially cheaper than SW. They don't have flights in May loaded in yet, but if those fares are the same, I could save quite a bit and have assigned seating. What kind of reputation does Frontier have as far as service, flight times, lost baggage and such? That's worth something, too.


 
I fly with Frontier probably 4x a year to MCO, Mexico, etc. My flight was delayed in MCO once maybe 20-30 minutes, I've gotten free tv usage, drinks, bags. The leg room is pretty much the same as United. I have never had a problem and been pretty pleased with them. They fly 2-3 flights to MCO every day from here, but in some cities they are smaller and may not have flights every day, so for rebooking that could be a problem. I am also near clinically paranoid over my luggage being lost, but I feel very comfortable flying with them.

I honestly have many more problems with United, consistently (I had to call a foreign airline myself to confirm portions of my flight segment because United couldn't figure out how to and was going to cancel my flight; my flight to Munich was cancelled while at the airport and there was an argument between the gate agent who could see my bag on the tarmack and the phone agent who claimed my bag was in Newark...it is a white bag btw, pretty noticeable). But that's it, all airlines have problems all the time. The question is just will you be the one affected today.


----------



## DisDadDVC

AThrillingChase said:


> But that's it, all airlines have problems all the time. The question is just will you be the one affected today.



I agree, but sometimes how they are able to handle that problem depends on the airline.  For instance, Southwest doesn't have codeshare agreements so if your flight is cancelled, they won't accommodate you on another carrier.  Or some smaller carriers may only have 1-2 flight times a day where the majors may have more or be able to route you through more alternative routes.  Frontier doesn't have codeshare with any of the majors either.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Alright getting back on track here. I am getting a bunch of notifications from BB-8 that I have new holographic messages. Except when I get them, I am at work sans BB-8, and then I forget! Has anyone checked theirs? I am assuming they are movie related...


----------



## mesaboy2

AThrillingChase said:


> Alright getting back on track here. I am getting a bunch of notifications from BB-8 that I have new holographic messages. Except when I get them, I am at work sans BB-8, and then I forget! *Has anyone checked theirs? I am assuming they are movie related...*



The one from C3PO had nothing to do with the movie, he blabbered on like he always does.  The other one was from R2 and he spilled the entire Episode VII plot and what the deal is with Luke.  He said:



Spoiler



beepbeepbloopbeepwhistlewhistlebeepwhistlebloopwhistlebeep...wwwwwwaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Skywise

mesaboy2 said:


> The one from C3PO had nothing to do with the movie, he blabbered on like he always does.  The other one was from R2 and he spilled the entire Episode VII plot and what the deal is with Luke.  He said:



Rant deleted about BB-8 blowing the storyline because I didn't want to click on the spoiler... only to find that quoting your message revealed the spoiler...


----------



## LoKiHB

mesaboy2 said:


> The one from C3PO had nothing to do with the movie, he blabbered on like he always does.  The other one was from R2 and he spilled the entire Episode VII plot and what the deal is with Luke.  He said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> beepbeepbloopbeepwhistlewhistlebeepwhistlebloopwhistlebeep...wwwwwwaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!




+1 Internets for you @mesaboy2


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

#1 my car has never managed to lose my luggage and it never cancels the drive on me 

#2 I will  not read the spoiler - SO glad you did it that way with the little spoiler button - oddly enough I am not even tempted to look!


----------



## AThrillingChase

haha @mesaboy2 I am dying. Brava sir. That'll teach me for not taking my pet BB-8 with me everywhere I go.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> #1 my car has never managed to lose my luggage and it never cancels the drive on me
> 
> #2 I will  not read the spoiler - SO glad you did it that way with the little spoiler button - oddly enough I am not even tempted to look!


you should totally click the spoiler...


----------



## yulilin3

Club Villain will come to DHS in January, good news for us holding hope on SWW, it will end the last Saturday of March.Hopefully the new theater will be home to the SWW shows


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> you should totally click the spoiler...


LMAO you were right thank you for giving me the heads up!!!


----------



## drlaurafsu

I sure hope it's good news! I just book yacht club for 2 May weekends...really for 9 nights but the plan would be to break the reservation in two later and add a couple of nights at universal to take DS to Harry Potter.ds hasn't stayed at a deluxe yet, wanted to be able to walk to HS and the awesome pool for midday breaks. 

We haven't done a big Disney vacation for a few years...lots of quick weekend trips. So this will be our big blowout trip. I "might" go a little overboard on this one especially since I don't think my landscaping is going to cost as much as I had previously though...so extra bonus money to spend!


----------



## soniam

Has anyone looked at the recent WDW crowd calendar analysis on Touring Plans blog? They are saying that crowds are much heavier than anticipated at DHS. I guess it's not really becoming that unpopular yet, even though a lot of the stuff that's going to close seems to have done so already. There's obviously more closures and walls for the park, but maybe this bodes well during the construction. I would hate for it to become a ghost town.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> Club Villain will come to DHS in January, good news for us holding hope on SWW, it will end the last Saturday of March.Hopefully the new theater will be home to the SWW shows




Sounds strikingly similar to the originally leaked dates for SotF...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Has anyone looked at the recent WDW crowd calendar analysis on Touring Plans blog? They are saying that crowds are much heavier than anticipated at DHS. I guess it's not really becoming that unpopular yet, even though a lot of the stuff that's going to close seems to have done so already. There's obviously more closures and walls for the park, but maybe this bodes well during the construction. I would hate for it to become a ghost town.


The stuff that we go to DHS for is still there... TSMM, star tours, RnRC, ToT, Prime Time Cafe... We'll still be there!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

What is Club Villain?


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> What is Club Villain?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/club-villain


----------



## jtowntoflorida

soniam said:


> Has anyone looked at the recent WDW crowd calendar analysis on Touring Plans blog? They are saying that crowds are much heavier than anticipated at DHS. I guess it's not really becoming that unpopular yet, even though a lot of the stuff that's going to close seems to have done so already. There's obviously more closures and walls for the park, but maybe this bodes well during the construction. I would hate for it to become a ghost town.



I haven't read their post, but based on what I know about their methodology, they base their crowd predictions on wait times.  With less to do in the park, the few rides and attractions that are open have to carry a heavier load even if fewer people overall visit DHS.  When we were there last week, DHS didn't feel crowded to me at all, but the wait times on everything wasn't great.  When rides like RNR and ToT go down, then a ride like Star Tours gets overwhelmed easily even though it has a monster capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

I seriously doubt that people will completely stop going to DHS, everyone on this board is in the know or are learning about what it takes to plan a Disney trip but for every 1 DISser there is an entire family that doesn't plan and just wings it.
The biggest problem they have had was closing Backlot Tour, that attraction took a lot of people in and with it being that close to TSMM it was always a good choice for people when they didn't want to wait an hour for TSMM, now there isn't any big capacity attraction other than LMA and F!
3 big crowd pleasers are at DHS, TSMM, RnRC and ToT, combine that with ST the shows and the Citizens of Hollywood and it's still a good option for one day


----------



## AThrillingChase

Omg I am laughing so hard right now. I got a call in response to my SWW email I sent a few days ago. The girl is really nice, I think she is the person assigned to handle all of these so most of us have probably talked to her. I picked her brain as much as I could and found out the following:

1. She is a vip tour guide during SWW. She said she usually finds out who the celebrities are in Feb/March.
2. Their internal computer and notes also say coming summer 2016 and she says that was updated from a few weeks ago (so I guess that would make those emails everyone received make sense).
3. There is some buzz WDW launch bay may open a little early.
4. And this is why I was laughing...she totes called us out guys! She said there are rumors floating around on blogs and message groups about cancellation but those were not given to them. She also specifically brought up EMH calendars for HS and people posting that those meant no SWW and how that was bunk, basically. I think her word was silly? I was trying not to lol.
5. SOTF shows in their computers as "winter" and her guess is it would be the most helpful to them if they can get it up and running by the holidays. I heard her typing when she looked this up, and she confirmed the DL start date and said WDW still just says winter.
6. As per other reports, in her general tone she never talked about them limiting SWW. She did make multiple references to expanding, though. Specifically, more weekends and when in summer it would occur. Even in a non-official capacity, I found this interesting.

I left out most of the stuff we have already heard a bunch of times like how they have received a ton of emails, they are fans too, etc. In other news, I am pretty sure WDW guest communications knows my screenname and has me on file now. Let's hope they never shove me in the disney jail. I have been frustrated with more or less canned responses to us lately, but she did seem more candid with me than others have been and I still feel pretty confident SWW will happen. I did feel a little bad because I was dissappointed (and it sounded that way) with still no news, and she was so nice trying to give me hope...a new hope. (ba-dum-bum)


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> 6. As per other reports, in her general tone she never talked about them limiting SWW. She did make multiple references to expanding, though. Specifically, more weekends and when in summer it would occur. Even in a non-official capacity, I found this interesting.



When did she say it "would" occur? The usual May/June time?


----------



## soniam

I know we have all been like "since there's no dates/news about SWW, that means it's gone". However, @AThrillingChase comments make me think that maybe nothing has been announced, because they are expanding it. Basically, any significant change, good or bad, could require more time to figure out the logistics. Let's hope anyway.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I know we have all been like "since there's no dates/news about SWW, that means it's gone". However, @AThrillingChase comments make me think that maybe nothing has been announced, because they are expanding it. Basically, any significant change, good or bad, could require more time to figure out the logistics. Let's hope anyway.


I actually don't think us not hearing means it's gone -- that would be totally illogical (a bit more Spock than SW, but there it is) to me with the movie coming out.  December is the earliest we've had dates, so that part doesn't worry me.  It was the SotF stuff still murky combined with "rumors" that made me doubt.  I'm more optimistic than not in recent days, but never count my chickens before they hatch!  Fingers crossed for either the same SWW or expanded!


----------



## Skywise

Ooh... if they could start the fireworks on the weekend before the movie launch (12/12) I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## yulilin3

@AThrillingChase  don't worry about Disney jail, if they haven't thrown me there yet you are far off 
thanks again for the report. At this point I'm pretty sure we will have SWW2016 the question now is when and how long. I really don't see them expanding into June too much so maybe it'll start earlier?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Ooh... if they could start the fireworks on the weekend before the movie launch (12/12) I'd be a happy camper!


I really don't see them doing SotF before January 3rd. Simply because of the Osborne lights and the dessert party. The area where Backlot Tour used to be is used as a launching area for fireworks and it wouldn't be safe to have people eating that close, which is why there isn't a dessert party on the 18th when there is very good indication that fireworks will go off by the closing times of GMR and TSMM


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> When did she say it "would" occur? The usual May/June time?


 
All she said was that their internal computers were updated to say Summer 2016 now, and she read the line off to me. I unfortunately was not quick enough to write it down, but it did give me a general vibe of more vs. less and it was not the tag line seen on the public SWW page right now. And her tone throughout also was more positive. For example she suggested maybe it would include more weekends once or twice, but she never suggested it could be fewer. And I felt that same vibe consistently in what she was saying. They have called me on this before and I got much more of an up in the air vibe. So, is this just a hopeful CM who is a fan? Or has she based her opinions on what she has been hearing behind the mouse shaped curtain? I am very sure they wouldn't tell me either way, but meh I will just be happy about it 

I will also add that she kept SWW and SOTF very separate. I had no inclination of them being combined or running into each other, whatsoever.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I really don't see them doing SotF before January 3rd. Simply because of the Osborne lights and the dessert party. The area where Backlot Tour used to be is used as a launching area for fireworks and it wouldn't be safe to have people eating that close, which is why there isn't a dessert party on the 18th when there is very good indication that fireworks will go off by the closing times of GMR and TSMM


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


>


sorry...booooo me


----------



## LoKiHB

AThrillingChase said:


> Omg I am laughing so hard right now. I got a call in response to my SWW email I sent a few days ago. The girl is really nice, I think she is the person assigned to handle all of these so most of us have probably talked to her. I picked her brain as much as I could and found out the following:
> 
> 1. She is a vip tour guide during SWW. She said she usually finds out who the celebrities are in Feb/March.
> 2. Their internal computer and notes also say coming summer 2016 and she says that was updated from a few weeks ago (so I guess that would make those emails everyone received make sense).
> 3. There is some buzz WDW launch bay may open a little early.
> 4. And this is why I was laughing...she totes called us out guys! She said there are rumors floating around on blogs and message groups about cancellation but those were not given to them. She also specifically brought up EMH calendars for HS and people posting that those meant no SWW and how that was bunk, basically. I think her word was silly? I was trying not to lol.
> 5. SOTF shows in their computers as "winter" and her guess is it would be the most helpful to them if they can get it up and running by the holidays. I heard her typing when she looked this up, and she confirmed the DL start date and said WDW still just says winter.
> 6. As per other reports, in her general tone she never talked about them limiting SWW. She did make multiple references to expanding, though. Specifically, more weekends and when in summer it would occur. Even in a non-official capacity, I found this interesting.
> 
> I left out most of the stuff we have already heard a bunch of times like how they have received a ton of emails, they are fans too, etc. In other news, I am pretty sure WDW guest communications knows my screenname and has me on file now. Let's hope they never shove me in the disney jail. I have been frustrated with more or less canned responses to us lately, but she did seem more candid with me than others have been and I still feel pretty confident SWW will happen. I did feel a little bad because I was dissappointed (and it sounded that way) with still no news, and she was so nice trying to give me hope...a new hope. (ba-dum-bum)




This is awesome news.  even with the positive email replies, I was still skeptical.  Every post I see like this, puts me more at ease.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

just got a reply regarding SWW - standard....

Unfortunately, we do not have any information regarding dates for Star 
Wars Weekends in 2016.  As you can imagine, we are very much looking 
forward to the release of Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens. We 
have also recently announced some exciting new additions to our Theme 
Parks, including Star Wars Land at Disney's Hollywood Studios. In the 
mean time, Guests will be able to experience the Star Wars Universe at 
Star Tours: The Adventures Continue and at the all new Launch Bay an all
new immersive experience coming soon to Disney's Hollywood Studios.  
Seasons of the Force opens at Disneyland Resort on November 16th and 
opens this winter at Disney's Hollywood Studios.  For up to the date 
information about the Walt Disney World Resort, please visit our website
at www.disneyparks.go.com, as well as the official Disney Parks Blog.

so no confirmation ......


----------



## AThrillingChase

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just got a reply regarding SWW - standard....
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have any information regarding dates for Star
> Wars Weekends in 2016.  As you can imagine, we are very much looking
> forward to the release of Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens. We
> have also recently announced some exciting new additions to our Theme
> Parks, including Star Wars Land at Disney's Hollywood Studios. In the
> mean time, Guests will be able to experience the Star Wars Universe at
> Star Tours: The Adventures Continue and at the all new Launch Bay an all
> new immersive experience coming soon to Disney's Hollywood Studios.
> Seasons of the Force opens at Disneyland Resort on November 16th *and
> opens this winter at Disney's Hollywood Studios.*  For up to the date
> information about the Walt Disney World Resort, please visit our website
> at www.disneyparks.go.com, as well as the official Disney Parks Blog.
> 
> so no confirmation ......


 
I actually wanted something in writing. But every time I email them now, I get a phone call! Not sure if that is good or bad...

I am just reading between the lines here. But, it seems like lately all these tiny little details are being added on us. My last call about SWW when I asked about SOTF they didn't even have that. Suddenly now they are throwing winter out. So it does seem like some updates are happening and while they won't give us specific dates, they are giving us some sort of confirmation now.


----------



## soniam

Here's a more in-depth analysis of the DHS wait times.

http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/1...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> sorry...booooo me





I'm working on a plan B


----------



## lchuck

soniam said:


> Here's a more in-depth analysis of the DHS wait times.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/1...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter


Holy crow, when you said "more in-depth analysis" you weren't kidding.  They aren't messing around over there and it really makes me appreciate all that goes into those crowd calendars and wait time calculations.  Go Math!


----------



## soniam

lchuck said:


> Holy crow, when you said "more in-depth analysis" you weren't kidding.  They aren't messing around over there and it really makes me appreciate all that goes into those crowd calendars and wait time calculations.  Go Math!



The geek in me loves Touring Plans. Their Unofficial Guide is just as technical. They are very lucky people. It's so rare when your hobby and your job are pretty much the same.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

This is wishful thinking (for you guys, since it's moot for us), but I wonder if they'll replace the Frozen Crap (sorry) of the Summer with SWW ALL SUMMER LONG.  Turn Season of the Force into SUMMER OF THE FORCE.

That would be awesome.


----------



## Jfine

yulilin3 said:


> I really don't see them doing SotF before January 3rd. Simply because of the Osborne lights and the dessert party. The area where Backlot Tour used to be is used as a launching area for fireworks and it wouldn't be safe to have people eating that close, which is why there isn't a dessert party on the 18th when there is very good indication that fireworks will go off by the closing times of GMR and TSMM


I've forgotten. What's happening on the 18th?


----------



## soniam

Jfine said:


> I've forgotten. What's happening on the 18th?



Episode VII will be released.


----------



## Jfine

soniam said:


> Episode VII will be released.


Oh I remembered that  I meant at HS. Have they released an event for the 18th?
I'm a little concerned as we went ahead and bought tickets to the opening night event at HS, but that's on the 17th. If they're just going to have another party on the 18th, that will be so annoying. Well to me at least.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> I've forgotten. What's happening on the 18th?


nothing has been officially said but with the hours of operation for those attractions it suggests fireworks and with it being the release date for the movie I would think it's SW related


----------



## maiapapaya

jtowntoflorida said:


> This is wishful thinking (for you guys, since it's moot for us), but I wonder if they'll replace the Frozen Crap (sorry) of the Summer with SWW ALL SUMMER LONG.  Turn Season of the Force into SUMMER OF THE FORCE.
> 
> That would be awesome.



Not for us, if the Season of the Force becomes Summer of the Force. We are going to WDW in March and are really excited for SoTF. We're already starting to get worried that it's not going to happen from January - March as was originally listed on the passholder's site, since the dates disappeared and no new info has been released for WDW's SoTF.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

maiapapaya said:


> Not for us, if the Season of the Force becomes Summer of the Force. We are going to WDW in March and are really excited for SoTF. We're already starting to get worried that it's not going to happen from January - March as was originally listed on the passholder's site, since the dates disappeared and no new info has been released for WDW's SoTF.


I believe a call and an email so far have said "Winter" for SotF...


----------



## LATJLP

DekrRini said:


> Wow. Just wow. Frontier has a nonstop flight between St. Louis and Orlando for substantially cheaper than SW. They don't have flights in May loaded in yet, but if those fares are the same, I could save quite a bit and have assigned seating. What kind of reputation does Frontier have as far as service, flight times, lost baggage and such? That's worth something, too.




Frontier charges $30 (higher depending on when you pay for it) for a CARRY ON bag, $25 for the 1st checked bag and $30 for the 2nd checked bag.    That's $85 for what Southwest charges $0.00.  

According to this report from May, Frontier rated dead last (14th) for on time performance with 65%....Southwest was 5th with 80%.


----------



## LATJLP

soniam said:


> Has anyone looked at the recent WDW crowd calendar analysis on Touring Plans blog? They are saying that crowds are much heavier than anticipated at DHS. I guess it's not really becoming that unpopular yet, even though a lot of the stuff that's going to close seems to have done so already. There's obviously more closures and walls for the park, but maybe this bodes well during the construction. I would hate for it to become a ghost town.




Well, when you close-off half the park then as little as 1,000 people are going to make it crowded, lol. And all those people are there for one last looksie before something else is closed!


----------



## jane2073

I hope it is not Summer of the Force (or worse SWW during the summer months) if only for the selfish reason that our seasonal passes have blackout dates and I would hate to miss out!


----------



## lovethattink

Fashion Alert! Her Universe merchandise and more at Watto's Grotto! !


----------



## lovethattink




----------



## HCinKC

Bwahaha! Those lightsaber boots are so funny! They have some cute stuff though. I wonder if any of it came out in the Disney Store, too...


----------



## lovethattink

Build a saber has a Kylo Ren.


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink  to quote another Sci Fi series "Danger, danger Will Robinson"  thanks for the merhcandise pics


----------



## AThrillingChase

oh man. @lovethattink is that an R2 dress I spy? Did I mention I am going down on Thursday for wine and dine half weekend? And will be in proximity to crash my credit card limits? lol. I can't decide if that one will cost something reasonable (ish) or something like $80.

And those shoes...wowza. I am a very experienced heel wearer. I wear them every day. But I am not even brave enough to try those.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink  to quote another Sci Fi series "Danger, danger Will Robinson"  thanks for the merhcandise pics



Spent way too much!


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> oh man. @lovethattink is that an R2 dress I spy? Did I mention I am going down on Thursday for wine and dine half weekend? And will be in proximity to crash my credit card limits? lol. I can't decide if that one will cost something reasonable (ish) or something like $80.
> 
> And those shoes...wowza. I am a very experienced heel wearer. I wear them every day. But I am not even brave enough to try those.



The back of the R2 dress is lower than the front. I wasn't aware of this until I got home and tried it on.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> The back of the R2 dress is lower than the front. I wasn't aware of this until I got home and tried it on.


how much for the R2D2 dress?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> how much for the R2D2 dress?



$49.95


----------



## lovethattink

I don't think that people realize that Watto's Grotto IS Darth's Mall.  That place is empty. There is a much better selection of merchandise now, yet the place is empty.  No lines to get in. No lines to check out.


----------



## mesaboy2

lovethattink said:


> I don't think that people realize that Watto's Grotto IS Darth's Mall.  That place is empty. There is a much better selection of merchandise now, yet the place is empty.  No lines to get in. No lines to check out.



Location, location, location.  That place is practically invisible.


----------



## lovethattink

mesaboy2 said:


> Location, location, location.  That place is practically invisible.



But there are signs everywhere and a shout out in the times guide.

I'm sure the tide will change during Season of the Force once guests are there for Star Wars specifically.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Location, location, location.  That place is practically invisible.


yeah, plus there's nothing to draw the crowds over, unless you are going to LMA or to meet the Monsters Inc characters


----------



## blackpearl77

We went to Watto's Grotto last week and we were the only ones in there! My son did the build a droid and build a lightsaber at the star tours store and it was a mob scene. Then we went over to Watto's and I wish we went there first! They had the builds there and no one there! And the table there was easier to see what to pick. It's so off the beaten path......I did get a BB8 winter hat there that's pretty cool (with the pom pom!) I didn't see those heals - those are awesome!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

We were there last month and really surprised to see Watto' s. But like others have said, it isn't crowded and nice to leisurely browse and spend way too much money! 

As for SOTF, I would expect that they'll want it well-established by spring. The SW Dark Side Half Marathon weekend is mid-April. The half starts at 5am, which is 30 minutes earlier than all the other rD half marathons. Scuttlebutt is that it's because the route goes through DHS in the dark potentially.

Point being that with thousands of SW fans on property mid-April, I'd think they'd want all glitches worked out as best possible beforehand for new attractions. That might require months of prior operations.


----------



## yulilin3

SotF merchandise for DL, I expect that it will be the same for WDW
http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...-event-at-disneyland-new-force-awakens-merch/


----------



## soniam

blackpearl77 said:


> We went to Watto's Grotto last week and we were the only ones in there! My son did the build a droid and build a lightsaber at the star tours store and it was a mob scene. Then we went over to Watto's and I wish we went there first! They had the builds there and no one there! And the table there was easier to see what to pick. It's so off the beaten path......I did get a BB8 winter hat there that's pretty cool (with the pom pom!) I didn't see those heals - those are awesome!



I have seen that hat and wanted it, but I just bought a Wampa knit, winter hat.


----------



## Lyricallie

Just realised my last day is going to be opening day of star wars weekends. Half the reason I managed to get my bf to come to orlando was for the weekend. I thought it was earlier... whoops.

Also having a look and I couldn't seem to find my answer from searching. How do you book the sci fi star wars breakfast. Will it just appear 180 days before in the regular dining section or do you have to do something different?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Darth's Mall is descriptive of what the venue is.  Watto's Grotto...not so much.  First, I'm not sure how many people realize who Watto is, and certainly a casual Star Wars fan won't know.  And calling it a grotto...to me, that screams "cave with nothing in it" not, "Hey, this is a store full of all the Star Wars merchandise you could ever want."  They should change the name back to Darth's Mall.   I know the location doesn't help, but I think a name change would bring a few more people back there.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Anyone have a trip to France planned for December?
http://www.flyertalk.com/articles/f...-to-see-new-star-wars-movie-3-days-early.html


----------



## soniam

Lyricallie said:


> Just realised my last day is going to be opening day of star wars weekends. Half the reason I managed to get my bf to come to orlando was for the weekend. I thought it was earlier... whoops.
> 
> Also having a look and I couldn't seem to find my answer from searching. How do you book the sci fi star wars breakfast. Will it just appear 180 days before in the regular dining section or do you have to do something different?



Right now, everything for Star Wars Weekends 2016 is still up in the air. No announcements have been made. For 2015, they announced the dates and most of the special meals in early December 2014. So, hopefully stuff will be announced by then or earlier. Keep looking back to this thread, especially the first page, or the Disney Parks Blog. The meals are bookable once announced or 180 days from your stay, which ever is later. It seems that there will not be a Star Wars breakfast at Sci Fi this year. Sci Fi has started doing a regular breakfast recently, so that will probably stay. You could reserve that like a normal ADR, but there will not be Star Wars characters. So, we just don't know what the meal options will be yet.


----------



## soniam

Definitely no H&V SW meal next year Hopefully, something somewhere else.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining.htm#minnie


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> SotF merchandise for DL, I expect that it will be the same for WDW
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...-event-at-disneyland-new-force-awakens-merch/


Oooooo, I might be sending some PayPal to someone lol! I can't tell what it says the TIE is. Can anyone else?


----------



## soniam

HCinKC said:


> Oooooo, I might be sending some PayPal to someone lol! I can't tell what it says the TIE is. Can anyone else?



I think it's a drink container on a lanyard. The top of the TIE looks like it has a lid that opens.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Oooooo, I might be sending some PayPal to someone lol! I can't tell what it says the TIE is. Can anyone else?


My daughter says it's a popcorn bucket, I think it's too for popcorn...let me know and I'll get it. At mk now but going to dhs later I'll check to see if they know when they are getting them


----------



## Lyricallie

soniam said:


> Right now, everything for Star Wars Weekends 2016 is still up in the air. No announcements have been made. For 2015, they announced the dates and most of the special meals in early December 2014. So, hopefully stuff will be announced by then or earlier. Keep looking back to this thread, especially the first page, or the Disney Parks Blog. The meals are bookable once announced or 180 days from your stay, which ever is later. It seems that there will not be a Star Wars breakfast at Sci Fi this year. Sci Fi has started doing a regular breakfast recently, so that will probably stay. You could reserve that like a normal ADR, but there will not be Star Wars characters. So, we just don't know what the meal options will be yet.


Ooo it's all very exciting! Thank you very much for the info


----------



## BridgetR3

I'm thinking also that since the new Star Wars movie comes out in December and like Frozen it will be a big hit, it will likely be the summer event at HS.  Just a thought but I would rather Star Wars Summer over Frozen Summer.


----------



## msmama

Just booked a quick Feb trip so I'll get to experience Season of the Force...probably...hopefully.  

Totally getting good use out of my APs!!

Speaking of AP (non SW question) - both my son and I upgraded to APs last May (SWW).  I just noticed that when we got our official AP cards in the mail, they both have my name on them.  It's listed correctly in MDE.  Should he have his own card?  He's under 10 if that matters. Who would I call to get this fixed or should I wait until we get there and go to guest services?  I can't think of a time that he'd need to use his AP card without me, but you never know.  (Only asking here because I know lots of AP holders frequent this board).

Another question - do I remember some people getting the Target remote control version of BB-8?  How is it?  Happy you bought it?  Wish you would've splurged for the Sphero version instead?  It'd be for a 7 1/2 year old (well, and his Mom).  Thanks!

Happy Halloween everyone!!  Hope everyone shares their SW halloween costumes!!  

I'll be wearing my Her Universe Darth Vader dress and my son is going to be a Jedi (again) though I'm heading to Target where I secretly hope to pick up a discounted Kylo Ren costume to surprise him with for Trick or Treating later!


----------



## yulilin3

i was just inside Watto's and there's more merchandise for ladies than for guys.: ) shirts, jewelry, bags, purses, dresses the funky shoes


----------



## lovethattink

BridgetR3 said:


> I'm thinking also that since the new Star Wars movie comes out in December and like Frozen it will be a big hit, it will likely be the summer event at HS.  Just a thought but I would rather Star Wars Summer over Frozen Summer.



The rumor going around the last day of SWW was 7 weekends for episode 7. Which would be totally amazing.  But then there's those no SWW rumors, so it's just conjecture until a formal announcement one way or the other.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> i was just inside Watto's and there's more merchandise for ladies than for guys.: ) shirts, jewelry, bags, purses, dresses the funky shoes



I know! Isn't it great!


----------



## LATJLP

lovethattink said:


> The rumor going around the last day of SWW was 7 weekends for episode 7. Which would be totally amazing.  But then there's those no SWW rumors, so it's just conjecture until a formal announcement one way or the other.



Yes, but will it be earlier in May or later into June?  June would mean a lot of APs are blocked, so a lot of unhappy people.  I am hoping that they start SWW earlier...like the weekend of, or following the marathon.   But that's because I already think it's too hot in late May/June.


----------



## slaveone

I am thinking it may start on May the 4th. Even though it is a Wednesday. But we shall see.


----------



## yulilin3

If they do extend it I'm hoping for it to be earlier as well. Season of the Force would tie into the half marathon then tie into SWW, 6 months of Star Wars sounds great to me.
As for Frozen coming back I'm not sure, since the new ride and meet and greet is scheduled to open at Epcot during the Summer, but who knows. I don't mind Frozen in the parks at all.


----------



## Cluelyss

Wanted to share with you guys since I knew you'd appreciate...

Originally picked these up for SWW but then decided to spare the kids heat stroke and save them for Halloween!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Cluelyss said:


> View attachment 132236 Wanted to share with you guys since I knew you'd appreciate...
> 
> Originally picked these up for SWW but then decided to spare the kids heat stroke and save them for Halloween!


you should let them wear them for SWW too- very cute!!!

DD wore her SWW Jedi outfit (made by granny) for Halloween again this year - $60 in fabric - worn (so far) for 2 years worth of SWW (3 days each), numerous SW events at the Disney store and 2 Halloweens .... worth every penny!!!  She has had so much fun wearing it - especially at SWW!!!


----------



## shannonkma

Has anyone else gotten a promo email that mentioned SWW? I did this week. No dates, just a mention for things to do. You know, "we see you are thinking of coming in May," and then a short list of things going on.


----------



## Kelleydm

shannonkma said:


> Has anyone else gotten a promo email that mentioned SWW? I did this week. No dates, just a mention for things to do. You know, "we see you are thinking of coming in May," and then a short list of things going on.



Ooohhh I wish I got this!  It would be kind of awesome to open an email with SWW mentioned.....definitely make my day to read that!


----------



## yulilin3

shannonkma said:


> Has anyone else gotten a promo email that mentioned SWW? I did this week. No dates, just a mention for things to do. You know, "we see you are thinking of coming in May," and then a short list of things going on.


Yes I believe it was @mmafan that got it


----------



## yulilin3

Here are pics I took from Watto's yesterday, I'll get a detailed video next week.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...264.1073741946.1406401066&type=1&l=f623ed804b


----------



## yulilin3

A little bit more information on Jedi Training, it will have no Stormtroopers  but it will have Vader, Maul, the FEMALE Inquisitor, and Padawans/kid herders and it will be a highly scripted show


----------



## maiapapaya

Canada's new first family out trick or treating last night


----------



## yulilin3

my latest construction update, it includes Hollywood Studios http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-november-1st-2015


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> A little bit more information on Jedi Training, it will have no Stormtroopers  but it will have Vader, Maul, the FEMALE Inquisitor, and Padawans/kid herders and it will be a highly scripted show



Any news yet on when in December it's supposed to open? We have our DHS day on Nov 30 but will move it out a couple of days if it will be back open!


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Any news yet on when in December it's supposed to open? We have our DHS day on Nov 30 but will move it out a couple of days if it will be back open!


nothing on opening dates yet.


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> my latest construction update, it includes Hollywood Studios http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-november-1st-2015



Thanks for another update! Not SW related, but enjoy the lights! Wish we were able to see them one last time - they're one of my favourite WDW attractions.


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> Thanks for another update! Not SW related, but enjoy the lights! Wish we were able to see them one last time - they're one of my favourite WDW attractions.


thank you, I'll be a crying mess for sure  my daughter told me "if you're going to cry please step away from me"  Will post the link of the post tomorrow, I'm planning on tons of pictures and a couple of videos for tonight


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> thank you, I'll be a crying mess for sure  my daughter told me "if you're going to cry please step away from me"  Will post the link of the post tomorrow, I'm planning on tons of pictures and a couple of videos for tonight


 I look forward to seeing it. Then I will probably cry.


----------



## mmafan

I got this yesterday with my December reservations


----------



## yulilin3

The above is obviously recycled from this year, they still have the phrase "Rock your Disney side" which was this year's theme, 2016 theme is "unforgettable happens here".  But if they are sending this then we can assume that SWW will happen


----------



## maiapapaya

mmafan said:


> View attachment 132330 I got this yesterday with my December reservations



Should we be worried that SoTF is not listed on here?

Edit: just saw your comment that this is recycled from last year yulilin, so hoping it was just laziness over an indication that they are rethinking things


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter says it's a popcorn bucket, I think it's too for popcorn...let me know and I'll get it. At mk now but going to dhs later I'll check to see if they know when they are getting them



It's a popcorn bucket! Saw it on instrgram and that person had the label: popcorn bucket!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> A little bit more information on Jedi Training, it will have no Stormtroopers  but it will have Vader, Maul, the FEMALE Inquisitor, and Padawans/kid herders and it will be a highly scripted show


DD thinks the female Inquisitor could be Barriss - does anyone know anything one way or the other (and yes, she knows the facial tattoos are different but she's thinking they were changed somehow)

@kennythepirate just sent out an e-mail discussing whether or not there would be SWW given the evening EMH on Fridays and the morning EMH on Sundays - I still maintain that it concerns me too as they normally move EMH out of the way of the weekends before posting the schedule.  That said the flyer (even recycled from last year) is encouraging!!!


----------



## RedM94

I sent @wdwtoday, the official Twitter feed of WDW, a tweet asking about SWW.  Of course they did not reply.  I say we bombard them with tweets.  Each of us tweet asking about SWW 2016.  Sooner or later they have to respond.  

Thoughts?


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> A little bit more information on Jedi Training, it will have no Stormtroopers but it will have Vader, Maul, the FEMALE Inquisitor, and Padawans/kid herders and it will be a highly scripted show


Thanks for the info! Are you hearing anything about the registration process? Do we think it will be the same (where you need to be at rope drop to register)?


----------



## rstamm

I just talked to guest services and mentioned Kenny the Pirate put out his article and he said to call and send emails so they can pass it on and hopefully they will put out something earlier about SWW.
He did say they don't have any information yet and magic hours can change.


----------



## yulilin3

*The more emails and tweets everyone sends better.....I really wouldn't stress out about emh*


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks for the info! Are you hearing anything about the registration process? Do we think it will be the same (where you need to be at rope drop to register)?


No info on the sign up yet but I would think it's the same since they have check the age of the child.  But that's just my thinking


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> *The more emails and tweets everyone sends better.....I really wouldn't stress out about emh*


ITA -- especially re: EMH. 

I do wonder how useful it is for individuals to send multiple emails though. I would definitely view duplicates as just that, and would realize that it is quite a small minority that would write MULTIPLE times about the same issue. 

I also just don't buy that such a large corporation would be ready to scrap an event like SWW (on the heels of a HUMUNGOUS movie release!!) and decide instead to have it after all because they received X emails. 

I've sent an email, and certainly think it's worth each interested person sending one -- certainly can't hurt!  I just doubt the effectiveness of multiple emails/calls by the same person, in terms of affecting the outcome. Or even affecting when they make announcements. But who knows, right?!


----------



## yulilin3

Agree...I'm not sending another email, I was just saying for those who haven't


----------



## Dan Murphy

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> @kennythepirate just sent out an e-mail discussing whether or not there would be SWW


http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/...y-and-season-of-the-force-merchandise-leaked/


----------



## yulilin3

Ok take this with a grain salt, just talked to a cm that works with jta, here's what he told me
Launch Bay and Jedi training is possible opening end of December cause they are doing actual infrastructure changes to the animation building, like raising the ceiling
Two new scenes for star tours directed by JJ A. 
Season of the force will be in January and SWW is coming back
ABC Sound studio will feature some sort of clips from the new movie
No idea on the new sign up for jt
Again take it from a solitary cm that wanted to talk to me about it


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter says it's a popcorn bucket, I think it's too for popcorn...let me know and I'll get it. At mk now but going to dhs later I'll check to see if they know when they are getting them


Yes, please let me know when they arrive! I'm eyeing that Bb8, Chewie, and maybe the millennium falcon light since we missed it this year.



msmama said:


> Another question - do I remember some people getting the Target remote control version of BB-8?  How is it?  Happy you bought it?  Wish you would've splurged for the Sphero version instead?  It'd be for a 7 1/2 year old (well, and his Mom).  Thanks!
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone!!  Hope everyone shares their SW halloween costumes!!
> 
> I'll be wearing my Her Universe Darth Vader dress and my son is going to be a Jedi (again) though I'm heading to Target where I secretly hope to pick up a discounted Kylo Ren costume to surprise him with for Trick or Treating later!


I bought he Target BB for my son. He turns seven in a month. It will be from Santa, but I did test it out. It is bigger than Sphero and has more texture, but Sphero is certainly a higher quality. He is wobbly, and the head will pop off if he runs into something hard like a wall. Still, for a first grader, I am confident it will be a great gift. He makes fun sounds and rolls around fairly well. FWIW, my son has seen both on display and likes the Target one better based on that. Personally, I just cannot justify spending twice the amount on a toy for such a young kid. He does have an iPod Touch, but I also don't like the idea of him on it constantly to control the droid. We have enough trouble keeping track of it and keeping it charged without adding that into the mix.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> The above is obviously recycled from this year, they still have the phrase "Rock your Disney side" which was this year's theme, 2016 theme is "unforgettable happens here".  But if they are sending this *then we can assume that SWW will happen*



Reading through this thread, I often am reminded of the poison cup scene from The Princess Bride. "...so the poison is OBVIOUSLY in front of you!" lol


----------



## Cluelyss

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Any news yet on when in December it's supposed to open? We have our DHS day on Nov 30 but will move it out a couple of days if it will be back open!


KtP is reporting a Dec. 1 opening for the new JTA and Launch Bay. Don't know if he has any insider info, but would love that to be true since we are in the World that week!


----------



## yulilin3

Off topic but here's my post on the Osborne lights first night...there's one Star Wars related picture though 
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/the-osborne-family-spectacle-of-dancing-lights


----------



## lovethattink

Cluelyss said:


> KtP is reporting a Dec. 1 opening for the new JTA and Launch Bay. Don't know if he has any insider info, but would love that to be true since we are in the World that week!



That would be great! I was just thinking it's Nov 2. You'd think an announcement would come soon to give people a month or 2's heads up.


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic but here's my post on the Osborne lights first night...there's one Star Wars related picture though
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/the-osborne-family-spectacle-of-dancing-lights



Thank you! I still can't believe WDW is completely doing away with the Lights.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic but here's my post on the Osborne lights first night...there's one Star Wars related picture though
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/the-osborne-family-spectacle-of-dancing-lights



Love the blog post. Lewis and I made it for about 1.5 hours last night after watching two of the Everclear concerts. We didn't see the Star Wars lights, though - I got too distracted by t-shirts, mugs, and ornaments that I just had to have. If anyone happens to find an Osborne Lights magic band, please keep me in mind. I don't like paying for magic bands but make a few exceptions for things I really love. That being said, Star Wars and Toy Story lands better be amazing to make up for not having the lights again.


----------



## budamacdvcr

OK went ahead and booked BWV for June 2 - 8 and keeping fingers crossed that SWW will be back. This is for DS's HS grad trip.


----------



## lovethattink

New Star Wars Episode VII collector cards


----------



## momof2halls

Just saw on facebook, Chip & Co have posted a picture of the outside of Launch Bay that states opening December 2015 at Hollywood Studios WDW.


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> Just saw on facebook, Chip & Co have posted a picture of the outside of Launch Bay that states opening December 2015 at Hollywood Studios WDW.


yes, they've had that there ever since the walls went up. I'm sure the CM I talked to yesterday was mistaken on the opening date for Launch Bay since it will need to be done by December 17th since it's part of the special package sold to people going to the movie premiere.


----------



## slaveone

yulilin3 said:


> yes, they've had that there ever since the walls went up. I'm sure the CM I talked to yesterday was mistaken on the opening date for Launch Bay since it will need to be done by December 17th since it's part of the special package sold to people going to the movie premiere.


I still think the opening will be the 18th.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> I still think the opening will be the 18th.


it would make more sense.


----------



## lovethattink

Unless there is a soft opening?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Unless there is a soft opening?


true, to which I would be real angry if I had bought the special movie release tickets. Even though they haven't announced there will be fireworks on the 18th that will most likely be SW related, Launch Bay will be open, so what do the people that got the special party tickets get that is exclusive? some meet and greets, maybe?


----------



## DisneySOS

yulilin3 said:


> *The more emails and tweets everyone sends better.....I really wouldn't stress out about emh*



I'm kind of new to Twitter -  can you possibly suggest a hashtag that we can all use to bombard them with as to when SWW will be?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneySOS said:


> I'm kind of new to Twitter -  can you possibly suggest a hashtag that we can all use to bombard them with as to when SWW will be?


their official site is @WaltDisneyWorld maybe use #StarWarsWeekends


----------



## Jfine

yulilin3 said:


> true, to which I would be real angry if I had bought the special movie release tickets. Even though they haven't announced there will be fireworks on the 18th that will most likely be SW related, Launch Bay will be open, so what do the people that got the special party tickets get that is exclusive? some meet and greets, maybe?


This. This. This. I seriously hope they make this event an awesome event and not just a one day preview of fireworks.


----------



## kennythepirate

rstamm said:


> I just talked to guest services and mentioned Kenny the Pirate put out his article and he said to call and send emails so they can pass it on and hopefully they will put out something earlier about SWW.
> He did say they don't have any information yet and magic hours can change.


You told Guest Services about my article?



Cluelyss said:


> KtP is reporting a Dec. 1 opening for the new JTA and Launch Bay. Don't know if he has any insider info, but would love that to be true since we are in the World that week!


that's the info I was given, but the date could fudge a few days as DHS is notorious behind when it comes to openings


----------



## rstamm

kennythepirate said:


> You told Guest Services about my article?
> 
> Yes I mentioned your article.
> I told him that Disney fan websites are discussing whether there will be a SWW and the more articles written the more people are becoming aware there might not be  SWW weekends and they will be getting a lot of emails and calls.
> He did say they pass them on and hopefully they will make a announcement sooner.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

kennythepirate said:


> You told Guest Services about my article?
> 
> 
> that's the info I was given, but the date could fudge a few days as DHS is notorious behind when it comes to openings


I've mentioned your site to many CMs - a lot of them already knew about you   I showed a few the Character Locater app - they thought it was really cool.


----------



## Skywise

kennythepirate said:


> You told Guest Services about my article?



Sing to the tune of "I've been working on the railroad...

"The Eye of Sauron is upon you!  All the livelong daaayyy!!"


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> true, to which I would be real angry if I had bought the special movie release tickets. Even though they haven't announced there will be fireworks on the 18th that will most likely be SW related, Launch Bay will be open, so what do the people that got the special party tickets get that is exclusive? some meet and greets, maybe?



I suppose if they can successfully have a merchandise preview for $250/pp for SWW. They can have a $99 fireworks and private party preview.


----------



## horse11

yulilin3 said:


> The above is obviously recycled from this year, they still have the phrase "Rock your Disney side" which was this year's theme, 2016 theme is "unforgettable happens here".  But if they are sending this then we can assume that SWW will happen


I personally would not assume anything related to Disney until it is a sure thing announced from Disney themselves. For instance we stayed at the CBR in May of 2014 when they still had the Finding Nemo decor. Since then the rooms have been remodeled but the pictures of the rooms from the Disney Resort site still show the old rooms. I would think that Disney is just slow in changing things like this. Unfortunately it seems it will be a waiting game until Disney chooses to announce it.


----------



## yulilin3

horse11 said:


> I personally would not assume anything related to Disney until it is a sure thing announced from Disney themselves. For instance we stayed at the CBR in May of 2014 when they still had the Finding Nemo decor. Since then the rooms have been remodeled but the pictures of the rooms from the Disney Resort site still show the old rooms. I would think that Disney is just slow in changing things like this. Unfortunately it seems it will be a waiting game until Disney chooses to announce it.


which is why I always say treat everything you hear and see and read as a rumor until Disney themselves announce it.


----------



## yulilin3

Ashley Eckstein, creator of Her Universe will be at Watto's Grotto signing her merchandise, here's the schedule
November 27: Watto’s Grotto, _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ from 2-4p.m.

November 28: Watto’s Grotto, _Disney’s Hollywood Studios®_ from 2-4p.m.
http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/artist-showcase-with-ashley-eckstein/?instance_id=


----------



## yulilin3

Interesting casting call for both male and female actors
Male Interactive Actors for a New Event Offering
*For: *Walt Disney World 
*Audition City: *Orlando, FL 
*Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility 
*Looking For: *Actors Monday, November 16, 2015 
09:00 AM 
Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Disney Parks and Talent Casting is seeking Male Interactive Actors for a new Star Wars event offering at the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort near Orlando, FL. 

Performers employed by the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort are covered under the terms and conditions of a collective bargaining agreement with Actors' Equity Association.

*Seeking:* 

Male Interactive Actors:  20s - 30s.  Knowledge of all things Star Wars.  Ability to facilitate to and entertain large groups.  Comedic timing and have the ability to improvise.

*Location:* 
Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility 
3271 Sherberth Rd. 
Kissimmee, FL 34747 

Sign-in: 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM (late arrivals will not be able to audition)

*Requirements:*


Must be at least 18 years of age
Please provide a current headshot and resume.
Please wear nonrestrictive clothing.
Please prepare a one minute comedic monologue.
Callbacks will be held November 17 in Orlando, FL.


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone looking for ornaments, Disney Store is having a sale $10 each on some of them
http://www.disneystore.com/sketchbook-ornaments/mn/1014405/


----------



## poohntigger

If fireworks are offered on December 18th at Hollywood Studios will they offer a special one night dessert party?  Seems odd they are open till 10 that night.  I hope more info will come out when the calendar revisions come out later this month.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Interesting casting call for both male and female actors
> Male Interactive Actors for a New Event Offering
> *For: *Walt Disney World
> *Audition City: *Orlando, FL
> *Location: *Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> *Looking For: *Actors Monday, November 16, 2015
> 09:00 AM
> Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)
> Disney Parks and Talent Casting is seeking Male Interactive Actors for a new Star Wars event offering at the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort near Orlando, FL.
> 
> Performers employed by the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort are covered under the terms and conditions of a collective bargaining agreement with Actors' Equity Association.
> 
> *Seeking:*
> 
> Male Interactive Actors:  20s - 30s.  Knowledge of all things Star Wars.  Ability to facilitate to and entertain large groups.  Comedic timing and have the ability to improvise.
> 
> *Location:*
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
> 3271 Sherberth Rd.
> Kissimmee, FL 34747
> 
> Sign-in: 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM (late arrivals will not be able to audition)
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> 
> Must be at least 18 years of age
> Please provide a current headshot and resume.
> Please wear nonrestrictive clothing.
> Please prepare a one minute comedic monologue.
> 
> 
> Callbacks will be held November 17 in Orlando, FL.



That does sound interesting. No start date listed? Your son should consider auditioning.


----------



## yulilin3

poohntigger said:


> If fireworks are offered on December 18th at Hollywood Studios will they offer a special one night dessert party?  Seems odd they are open till 10 that night.  I hope more info will come out when the calendar revisions come out later this month.


Not sure about a SW dessert party, but no one knows at this point. Just one more thing we have to wait and see



lovethattink said:


> That does sound interesting. No start date listed? Your son should consider auditioning.


He's still 19 and looks no where close to the age they are looking for and he has work that day already scheduled anyways, but it would be cool if he could go


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure about a SW dessert party, but no one knows at this point. Just one more thing we have to wait and see
> 
> 
> He's still 19 and looks no where close to the age they are looking for and he has work that day already scheduled anyways, but it would be cool if he could go


it would be cool if he could go - I'd love to hear all about it (although that would probably be forbidden somehow).   The comedic minute thing throws me a bit - wonder what they are looking for.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> it would be cool if he could go - I'd love to hear all about it (although that would probably be forbidden somehow).   The comedic minute thing throws me a bit - wonder what they are looking for.


I doubt they would give any specific information during a first audition. Maybe just check the look of the person and the comedic timing.


----------



## LoKiHB

So, I figured we could use some humor in our time of stress and waiting... so...


----------



## pangyal

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
The last photo series with the Stormtroopers is just too awesome for words.


----------



## yulilin3

@LoKiHB  love it, thank you for sharing


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> @LoKiHB  love it, thank you for sharing


That was GREAT!!

on a side note - Santa is bringing DD the Star Wars LEGO Sandcrawler set for Christmas - ssshhh!


----------



## lovethattink

Rumored soft opening Nov 27 according to wdwnt.


----------



## LoKiHB

lovethattink said:


> Rumored soft opening Nov 27 according to wdwnt.




Soft opening for Launch Bay?  We'll be there 11/27-12/4, so if this is true, I'll definitely be posting a review!


----------



## OZMom

I love that this thread is already 120 pages! We are tentatively planning SWW this year again, since we had so much fun last year. Our next trip wasn't slated until October 2016....but we just can't stay away. My youngest's birthday is also the release date for episode 7 and when the internet broke DH left tire marks in our yard getting to the theatre to get tickets. He made it, we bought out an entire row, and so the wait begins. Now to catch up on 120 pages worth of info...unless someone wants to give me the bullet points


----------



## lovethattink

LoKiHB said:


> Soft opening for Launch Bay?  We'll be there 11/27-12/4, so if this is true, I'll definitely be posting a review!



I was planning on going Thanksgiving Day to DHS. Now I'm changing it to Friday instead of Thursday.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I love that this thread is already 120 pages! We are tentatively planning SWW this year again, since we had so much fun last year. Our next trip wasn't slated until October 2016....but we just can't stay away. My youngest's birthday is also the release date for episode 7 and when the internet broke DH left tire marks in our yard getting to the theatre to get tickets. He made it, we bought out an entire row, and so the wait begins. Now to catch up on 120 pages worth of info...unless someone wants to give me the bullet points


welcome back...bullet point huh?
* Rumors that SWW is cancelled
* Rumors that SWW is not cancelled
...that's about it :/


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> welcome back...bullet point huh?
> * Rumors that SWW is cancelled
> * Rumors that SWW is not cancelled
> ...that's about it :/



It's kinda like this old Bloom County cartoon (except replace economists with SWW fans and whether or not it's happening.  )

http://www.gocomics.com/bloomcounty/2009/12/24


----------



## LoKiHB

Skywise said:


> It's kinda like this old Bloom County cartoon (except replace economists with SWW fans and whether or not it's happening.  )
> 
> http://www.gocomics.com/bloomcounty/2009/12/24




So, are you still bullish on SWW?  Or are you leaning more toward no SWW?


----------



## Skywise

LoKiHB said:


> So, are you still bullish on SWW?  Or are you leaning more toward no SWW?



Star Wars Sci-fi dine-in breakfast my fanny!


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> welcome back...bullet point huh?
> * Rumors that SWW is cancelled
> * Rumors that SWW is not cancelled
> ...that's about it :/



That's the theme I'm sensing. And no official date for SOTF either? Or did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> That's the theme I'm sensing. And no official date for SOTF either? Or did I miss that somewhere?


there was an official, Disney posted date but then they took it down.


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> Star Wars Sci-fi dine-in breakfast my fanny!



The breakfast is available now for $28 adult, just no characters or Star Wars clips.


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> there was an official, Disney posted date but then they took it down.



BOOOOOOOOO.... So as usual, we wait LOL...


----------



## lovethattink

So we got confirmation that Ashley Eckstein will be at Watto's Grotto on Nov 27th and rumor of Launch Bay soft opening on the same date. What do you think the chances are of Star Tours new scenes on same day?


----------



## OZMom

I'm sure someone has pointed this out already, but the Star Wars weekend event page on MDE says 

" So be on the lookout for future updates on the unforgettable offerings that 2016 has in store. After all, only a Sith would miss this celebration…"

And "Watch this space for more information as summer 2016 approaches!" 

Surely that's a good sign that SWW is a go for 2016??


----------



## Cluelyss

LoKiHB said:


> Soft opening for Launch Bay?  We'll be there 11/27-12/4, so if this is true, I'll definitely be posting a review!


Here's the article:

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/11/rumor...wars-launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## LoKiHB

OZMom said:


> I'm sure someone has pointed this out already, but the Star Wars weekend event page on MDE says
> 
> " So be on the lookout for future updates on the unforgettable offerings that 2016 has in store. After all, only a Sith would miss this celebration…"
> 
> And "Watch this space for more information as summer 2016 approaches!"
> 
> Surely that's a good sign that SWW is a go for 2016??




Yep, that is there every year.  Only thing that changes is the year 

This forum is chock full of SWW Conspiracy Theorists.  We leave no web page unturned, no rumor unposted and no CM email unscrutinized!!!


----------



## LoKiHB

Cluelyss said:


> Here's the article:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/11/rumor...wars-launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/




Thanks!!! On a good note, at least this time he didn't say it was replacing SWW!!!


----------



## OZMom

LoKiHB said:


> Yep, that is there every year.  Only thing that changes is the year
> 
> This forum is chock full of SWW Conspiracy Theorists.  We leave no web page unturned, no rumor unposted and no CM email unscrutinized!!!



I figured as much, but I wanted to bring it up just in case. I'm still in catch up mode. I should have known to start looking for 2016 the day we left 2015. Hopefully they don't cancel it because I'd REALLY like to squeeze an extra 2016 trip out of DH and SWW is probably the only way I'm accomplishing that.


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> I figured as much, but I wanted to bring it up just in case. I'm still in catch up mode. I should have known to start looking for 2016 the day we left 2015. Hopefully they don't cancel it because I'd REALLY like to squeeze an extra 2016 trip out of DH and SWW is probably the only way I'm accomplishing that.


the fact that they haven't removed that from the WDW site is the only thing that keeps us going...


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> So we got confirmation that Ashley Eckstein will be at Watto's Grotto on Nov 27th and rumor of Launch Bay soft opening on the same date. What do you think the chances are of Star Tours new scenes on same day?


I would expect that we get Launch Bay, Jedi Training and new ST scene on the same day but, again, who knows


----------



## lovethattink

I'm seeing all these great new movie posters on social media.  It would be very cool if there's a passholder and DVC giveaway like during SWW!!


----------



## cvjpirate

Just got an email about my Vacation account, thought you guys might like part of it. 

Clarence, 

You're getting closer and closer to your _Walt Disney World_vacation! 


There is a special attraction for everyone at _Walt Disney World_ resort!**

• *Kilimanjaro Safaris®*
Ride off in an open-air vehicle for a tour of a lush African savanna on_Kilimanjaro Safaris_ at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park!

• *Star Wars™ Weekends*
A galaxy far, far away has never been so close with _Star Wars_ Weekends at_Disney's Hollywood Studios_®!

• *Epcot® International Flower & Garden Festival*
See that fun is always in bloom at the _Epcot_® International Flower & Garden Festival!

• *Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid*
Go below the waves for a splashy musical adventure on Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid at _Magic Kingdom_® Park!


----------



## LoKiHB

cvjpirate said:


> Just got an email about my Vacation account, thought you guys might like part of it.
> 
> Clarence,
> 
> You're getting closer and closer to your _Walt Disney World_vacation!
> 
> 
> There is a special attraction for everyone at _Walt Disney World_ resort!**
> 
> • *Kilimanjaro Safaris®*
> Ride off in an open-air vehicle for a tour of a lush African savanna on_Kilimanjaro Safaris_ at _Disney's Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park!
> 
> • *Star Wars™ Weekends*
> A galaxy far, far away has never been so close with _Star Wars_ Weekends at_Disney's Hollywood Studios_®!
> 
> • *Epcot® International Flower & Garden Festival*
> See that fun is always in bloom at the _Epcot_® International Flower & Garden Festival!
> 
> • *Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid*
> Go below the waves for a splashy musical adventure on Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid at _Magic Kingdom_® Park!




Out of curiosity, what are your dates?


----------



## cvjpirate

LoKiHB said:


> Out of curiosity, what are your dates?



May 14th -May 22


----------



## LoKiHB

cvjpirate said:


> May 14th -May 22




Excellent.  Thanks


----------



## DisneySOS

cvjpirate said:


> May 14th -May 22


That sounds promising....hoping it starts 5/13.  I know it will be more crowded the first day but that's how it worked out for our trip.


----------



## cvjpirate

DisneySOS said:


> That sounds promising....hoping it starts 5/13.  I know it will be more crowded the first day but that's how it worked out for our trip.



That is my hope as well. This is the 1st time I am a little more flexible with things so I can change if needed.


----------



## LATJLP

yulilin3 said:


> the fact that they haven't removed that from the WDW site is the only thing that keeps us going...



Yes, I keep imagining if that page doesn't load for someone because of an internet glitch.....tears will flood the streets, lynch mobs will form in every state and march to Disney......and then suddenly the glitch lifts and we all sit and chew on our nails again.


----------



## tstidm1

With all of the uncertainty about SWW, I am debating whether to book for May 2-7 or May 9-14. How busy is DHS on the first star wars weekend? Do you think they start earlier next year with all of the E7 hype?


----------



## cvjpirate

tstidm1 said:


> With all of the uncertainty about SWW, I am debating whether to book for May 2-7 or May 9-14. How busy is DHS on the first star wars weekend? Do you think they start earlier next year with all of the E7 hype?



I believe all the signs are there that they will be doing Star Wars Weekends for 2016, I can not prove it, repeat, I can not prove it. I also believe they will be bigger and better than ever with the release of the movie. With that, there will be more people then ever. Will they extend the weekends, no one knows, At this point I would say it is 50/50. I have never been on the 1st weekend so I can't speak to how the crowds are, but I am going to assume they will be crazy each and every one this year with the 1st weekend being the worse. Others here will have more info on that then I will.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> With all of the uncertainty about SWW, I am debating whether to book for May 2-7 or May 9-14. How busy is DHS on the first star wars weekend? Do you think they start earlier next year with all of the E7 hype?


every day of SWW is busy, first day is busy because of people looking for the special, limited edition merchandise and all the news outlets and bloggers. I wouldn't worry too much about that. As to an extension it has been rumored and people have been told that it could go on for 7 weekends, all of it is uncertain at this point.
If it follows the regular dates of SWW it will start May 13th.


----------



## LoKiHB

tstidm1 said:


> With all of the uncertainty about SWW, I am debating whether to book for May 2-7 or May 9-14. How busy is DHS on the first star wars weekend? Do you think they start earlier next year with all of the E7 hype?




If you are interested in SWW, I would book the second week.  If they have it, it SHOULD start on 5/13, as that would fall into the normal pattern.  From what I heard the first Friday is crazy because of the people looking to get the LE merchandise.  That being said, there are rumblings of 7 weeks for 7 episodes, maybe starting on May 4th with an extended first weekend.  Who knows?  We certainly don't!  But, I digress, if you want to attend SWW, then book the second weekend, it's safer.


----------



## Iowamomof4

LoKiHB said:


> If you are interested in SWW, I would book the second week.  If they have it, it SHOULD start on 5/13, as that would fall into the normal pattern.  From what I heard the first Friday is crazy because of the people looking to get the LE merchandise.  That being said, there are rumblings of 7 weeks for 7 episodes, maybe starting on May 4th with an extended first weekend.  Who knows?  We certainly don't!  But, I digress, if you want to attend SWW, then book the second weekend, it's safer.



I wonder how hard it would be for me to switch my dates to the first weekend if that's what they do? Not asking you, just thinking out loud. Although, again, with Soarin' likely being closed still, it's looking more and more likely that we just won't bother with a May trip at all.


----------



## Wendybird55

Hi,

I know everyone is still guessing, hypothesizing and trying to read their crystal balls in figuring when is SWW 2016. Here's my dilemma... I currently have reservation for May 26-31 (Memorial Day weekend same time I went last year). However I'm just finding out my son (4th grade) will have a state science test this year. One part (lab) will be given on May 25, 26 or 27 and written part on June 6th. I spoke with the Assistant Principal and she said she could schedule it so my son has his lab test on 25th so we can leave on 26th no problem and we'll be back in plenty of time for test on 6th. However, I'm thinking it may be better just to change weekend. I was thinking we could go weekend before (May 18-23) or weekend after test (June 8 - 13). I'm thinking weekend after test will be best as everything will be over with and won't have to worry about any school tests, etc.
From the assumptions, there should be a SWW June 10, 11 & 12. What do you think? May 20 weekend, May 27weekend or June 10 weekend??? Do you think there's a good chance SWW will still be going on June 10th?

Thanks for thoughts...


----------



## yulilin3

Wendybird55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know everyone is still guessing, hypothesizing and trying to read their crystal balls in figuring when is SWW 2016. Here's my dilemma... I currently have reservation for May 26-31 (Memorial Day weekend same time I went last year). However I'm just finding out my son (4th grade) will have a state science test this year. One part (lab) will be given on May 25, 26 or 27 and written part on June 6th. I spoke with the Assistant Principal and she said she could schedule it so my son has his lab test on 25th so we can leave on 26th no problem and we'll be back in plenty of time for test on 6th. However, I'm thinking it may be better just to change weekend. I was thinking we could go weekend before (May 18-23) or weekend after test (June 8 - 13). I'm thinking weekend after test will be best as everything will be over with and won't have to worry about any school tests, etc.
> From the assumptions, there should be a SWW June 10, 11 & 12. What do you think? May 20 weekend, May 27weekend or June 10 weekend??? Do you think there's a good chance SWW will still be going on June 10th?
> 
> Thanks for thoughts...


If they stick to the 5 weekends June 10th would be the last weekend, just remember the further into June you go the weather gets hotter and rainier


----------



## Wendybird55

Thanks..I know about the weather..it was very hot when we went last year on Memorial Day weekend..but it was still better than August (our last trip this summer)  We LOVED our first SWW weekend last year and want to go again. Based on DS school schedule, I think weekend of June 10h will be the best as ALL testing will be done...it'll be 2 1/2 weeks away from last day of school so we can go and enjoy the weekend without worrying about tests and such. Plus I just checked online and found great airfare for those dates and I checked DVC site and there's enough availability in resorts so I'm confident that when I call on the 8th (7 month mark) to change current reservation I'll get a room. It's just that when you're booking the assumed first or last date of something you get concerned because if they change dates  forward or back you have a 50 /50 chance of missing out. I can always try to change resort dates, it's the airfare that's the killer. If you don't take the good rate when you see it you'll lose it.  h, why do they make us wait like this...Disney gives you all the tools with MDE and ADRS and guides and such to plan early..all the tools EXCEPT THE DATES! Well, I trust your expertise yulilin3..If anyone can predict SWW it's you...so I just may bite the bullet and change the dates to June....


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Saw this on Disney Store website just now...
http://www.disneystore.com/princess-leia-bangle-by-alex-and-ani/mp/1389446/1000295/


----------



## luvallprincesses

I can't believe that 6 months ago I planned our day to be at HS on Nov 27 for no specific reason, and now find out that Launch Bay may soft open AND Ashley will be there signing on that day?  Wow, the Force...


----------



## yulilin3

some policies from different movie houses for people going to watch The Force Awakens, my daughter is planning on cosplaying as Aphra from the Darth Vader comic books, guess she'll have to leave the blasters home 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...kens-masks-lightsabers-amc-cinemark/75089340/


----------



## LoKiHB

For anyone interested, here is the International Force Awakens trailer.  It's got different footage.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I was thinking about SWW last night -  normally Chewie and Darth Vader are high priority meet/ greets (we do one first thing one morning and one first thing another morning) - but if they are out at Launch Bay with some regularity we won't have to rush  to  do them - unless Chewie has an ewok friend out.   If (as we've all heard)  Mickey etc will no longer be in SW garb that eliminates a couple of early meet/ greets that we usually do.  I hope that they are out there thinking about this  kind of thing and adding in more meet/ greets and / or scheduling some to start earlier..


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I was thinking about SWW last night -  normally Chewie and Darth Vader are high priority meet/ greets (we do one first thing one morning and one first thing another morning) - but if they are out at Launch Bay with some regularity we won't have to rush  to  do them - unless Chewie has an ewok friend out.   If (as we've all heard)  Mickey etc will no longer be in SW garb that eliminates a couple of early meet/ greets that we usually do.  I hope that they are out there thinking about this  kind of thing and adding in more meet/ greets and / or scheduling some to start earlier..


not sure about them adding more, we can assume there will be less space for them.


----------



## SnowChaser

Coming up on my 60 day FP window for January. Haven't picked my parks yet, & it sure would be nice to know if Seasons of the Force will be happening or not. Come on, Disney!


----------



## yulilin3

SnowChaser said:


> Coming up on my 60 day FP window for January. Haven't picked my parks yet, & it sure would be nice to know if Seasons of the Force will be happening or not. Come on, Disney!


Just pick Friday, Saturday or Sunday for your DHS day since when SotF was announced they said that the fireworks would be only on the weekends


----------



## AngiTN

Thought y'all may enjoy a pic of DGD at her school Halloween Party.
She got to pick from a variety of costumes, from Jasmine to Little Debbie and this is the one she wanted to wear
(shirt we got at the SWW last year)


----------



## SnowChaser

yulilin3 said:


> Just pick Friday, Saturday or Sunday for your DHS day since when SotF was announced they said that the fireworks would be only on the weekends


Words of wisdom. Thank you!

I think I'm just getting overwhelmed trying to factor in crowd calendars, dining reservations and some work hours for our short Friday-Saturday trip. I initially thought we'd just wing it, but I can't step away from my spreadsheet.


----------



## yulilin3

wow look at the awesome float Disneyland will have for the Rose Parade January 1st


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I was thinking about SWW last night -  normally Chewie and Darth Vader are high priority meet/ greets (we do one first thing one morning and one first thing another morning) - but if they are out at Launch Bay with some regularity we won't have to rush  to  do them - unless Chewie has an ewok friend out.   If (as we've all heard)  Mickey etc will no longer be in SW garb that eliminates a couple of early meet/ greets that we usually do.  I hope that they are out there thinking about this  kind of thing and adding in more meet/ greets and / or scheduling some to start earlier..





yulilin3 said:


> not sure about them adding more, we can assume there will be less space for them.



I was thinking (hoping??) that they would have some new characters out... ...


----------



## lovethattink

Megacon is May 26 to 29 in Orlando.


----------



## luvallprincesses

I can't seem to find the info that I read before about the JTA reopen. I don't see anything on @yulilin3 's opening pages amidst the rest of the awesome info there. Do we know the predicted date?  (Our dates are Nov 24-Dec 3) Whether it will be fastpass-able instead of the morning rush?


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> I can't seem to find the info that I read before about the JTA reopen. I don't see anything on @yulilin3 's opening pages amidst the rest of the awesome info there. Do we know the predicted date?  (Our dates are Nov 24-Dec 3) Whether it will be fastpass-able instead of the morning rush?


rumored opening date is early December but that's about it. I doubt they will offer fp for it since the age of the kids still needs to be checked by a Cast Member


----------



## HCinKC

Seems like they may want to add Ezra and Sabine as a m&g. At least it would be smart and make sense. I suppose by then, an argument could also be made for Ep7 folks. Otherwise, I agree that the limited space will make things tight anyway, leaving little room for additions.


----------



## maiapapaya

Just picked this bad boy up at the grocery store! DD13 was completely excited to trade in our normal gingerbread house for this! It should help ease the wait for the movie release.


----------



## Ewoks

Hey y'all, I haven't had a chance to read through the entire thread yet, but I've read a good chunk of it including the important posts on page 1. My husband and I were planning on going down for what we assumed would likely be the second SWW 2016. We've never been to SWW before, nor have we been to WDW in May. So here's my question:

What's the deal with Season of the Force? We love going to WDW in January, so when I saw something about it today I got excited. Is it actually happening? I see so many conflicting reports! We're debating potentially changing our trip dates from May to January and trying out SOTF instead. We figure the crowds might not be as bad as SWW and nothing beats the weather in January. We were dreading the May heat. So I'm conflicted. I can't tell if SOTF is really a thing or if Disney was just teasing us. Anyone have any insight? Thanks!


----------



## soniam

Ewoks said:


> Hey y'all, I haven't had a chance to read through the entire thread yet, but I've read a good chunk of it including the important posts on page 1. My husband and I were planning on going down for what we assumed would likely be the second SWW 2016. We've never been to SWW before, nor have we been to WDW in May. So here's my question:
> 
> What's the deal with Season of the Force? We love going to WDW in January, so when I saw something about it today I got excited. Is it actually happening? I see so many conflicting reports! We're debating potentially changing our trip dates from May to January and trying out SOTF instead. We figure the crowds might not be as bad as SWW and nothing beats the weather in January. We were dreading the May heat. So I'm conflicted. I can't tell if SOTF is really a thing or if Disney was just teasing us. Anyone have any insight? Thanks!



It's definitely a thing. The dates for Disneyland were already announced. We think, just speculation, that we should be hearing something within a month, hopefully much sooner, about the official dates. The AP website had dates for a bit, but it was taken down. I think those dates are on the first page, and they started in January. We still don't know everything that will be at SOTF, but we know about Launch Bay, the new Star Tours scenes, and the weekend night fireworks. SOTF is a safer bet IMHO. We still don't know if SWW will even happen. We think it will, but there has been no official announcement from Disney. They didn't announce SWW 2015 dates until December 2014, so we may need to wait until next month to know for sure.


----------



## Cynister

maiapapaya said:


> Just picked this bad boy up at the grocery store! DD13 was completely excited to trade in our normal gingerbread house for this! It should help ease the wait for the movie release.
> 
> View attachment 133632



What store please?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Cynister said:


> What store please?


yes, please tell us - "have it, we must" !


----------



## maiapapaya

Cynister said:


> What store please?





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> yes, please tell us - "have it, we must" !



It was from Sobeys which is a grocery chain here in Canada. The box says Disney though, so I'm sure someone in the US must have them too.


----------



## pangyal

maiapapaya said:


> It was from Sobeys which is a grocery chain here in Canada. The box says Disney though, so I'm sure someone in the US must have them too.


Omg!! Did you get it anywhere near Toronto? I am on a MISSION!!!


----------



## maiapapaya

pangyal said:


> Omg!! Did you get it anywhere near Toronto? I am on a MISSION!!!


We're about 2 1/2 hrs north west of Toronto in a small town. I'm sure if we've got them here they would have them in the GTA! Try Loblaws too since they own Sobeys!


----------



## soniam

I saw some cute stuff at Gap and Old Navy. Both had cute boys SW shirts. Didn't look at girls, since I only have a boy. Also, got DS an R2D2 watch. I picked up an SW pencil case for me to carry money for penny presses. They didn't have much, but they were having big sales.

Just saw the new James Bond movie for my birthday (Monday actually). It had the best opening scene of any Bond movie, and I have seen them all, even the the weird one that had that one time Bond guy. Craig has still got "it" as ever, and the Bond girl was the best since Grace Jones IMHO.


----------



## maiapapaya

soniam said:


> I saw some cute stuff at Gap and Old Navy. Both had cute boys SW shirts. Didn't look at girls, since I only have a boy. Also, got DS an R2D2 watch. I picked up an SW pencil case for me to carry money for penny presses. They didn't have much, but they were having big sales.
> 
> Just saw the new James Bond movie for my birthday (Tuesday actually). It had the best opening scene of any Bond movie, and I have seen them all, even the the weird one that had that one time Bond guy. Craig has still got "it" as ever, and the Bond girl was the best since Grace Jones IMHO.


Thanks to the tip about Old Navy, they have some shirts in their online store! (they are marked down a bit plus 15% off)
We saw Spectre last night, and yes about Daniel Craig  Wish this wasn't his last Bond movie. BTW, happy belated birthday!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I saw some cute stuff at Gap and Old Navy. Both had cute boys SW shirts. Didn't look at girls, since I only have a boy. Also, got DS an R2D2 watch. I picked up an SW pencil case for me to carry money for penny presses. They didn't have much, but they were having big sales.
> 
> Just saw the new James Bond movie for my birthday (Tuesday actually). It had the best opening scene of any Bond movie, and I have seen them all, even the the weird one that had that one time Bond guy. Craig has still got "it" as ever, and the Bond girl was the best since Grace Jones IMHO.


Feliz Cumpleaños!! 
So we were at Target yesterday ( I had a bad feeling about it) and we decided then and there that this year we would do a Dark Side Christmas tree. Got gray, silver and white ornaments a Star Wars tree skirt and the set of 9 ship to decorate. Will slowly buy more ornaments (they're not cheap) and then for the topper we are thinking about Vader's helmet and a red lightsaber to run through the middle of the tree....what did I get myself into?
And then Stephanie had the brilliant idea to do our yearly Christmas village with a Hoth theme, but I'm not really sure how we would do that so that's still on the planning stages, not sure if we will do it


----------



## OZMom

Possibly off topic, but has anyone checked out the Star Wars play area on the dream? I'm looking at booking a cruise for late next year and it's really drawing me in, but it seems like that ship is more expensive? Maybe I'm imagining things


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

maiapapaya said:


> It was from Sobeys which is a grocery chain here in Canada. The box says Disney though, so I'm sure someone in the US must have them too.


OK folks in the US if you see that Star Wars gingerbread kit anywhere in the US (I've googled it and checked Walmart.com and Amazon with no luck) Please let me know!!!   We won't "die" without it but it would be fun to have!


----------



## Sammyjo199

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> OK folks in the US if you see that Star Wars gingerbread kit anywhere in the US (I've googled it and checked Walmart.com and Amazon with no luck) Please let me know!!!   We won't "die" without it but it would be fun to have!


 I haven't checked yet but our target typically has all that kind of stuff related to Disney. They had a ton of packages that looked similar to that for Halloween stuff. I haven't made it to target yet but if anyone does, check there.


----------



## lovethattink

OZMom said:


> Possibly off topic, but has anyone checked out the Star Wars play area on the dream? I'm looking at booking a cruise for late next year and it's really drawing me in, but it seems like that ship is more expensive? Maybe I'm imagining things



It looks amazing! My son will be turning 12 on his next bday. Would love to book before he's too old to go in there!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

fun question what are your 10 favorite things (characters, animals, symbols, specific scenes - whatever) in the Star Wars Universe (all of the movies plus Clone Wars and Rebels)?


----------



## soniam

maiapapaya said:


> Thanks to the tip about Old Navy, they have some shirts in their online store! (they are marked down a bit plus 15% off)
> We saw Spectre last night, and yes about Daniel Craig  Wish this wasn't his last Bond movie. BTW, happy belated birthday!



Actually, it's not until tomorrow, so you're not late. Thanks



yulilin3 said:


> Feliz Cumpleaños!!
> So we were at Target yesterday ( I had a bad feeling about it) and we decided then and there that this year we would do a Dark Side Christmas tree. Got gray, silver and white ornaments a Star Wars tree skirt and the set of 9 ship to decorate. Will slowly buy more ornaments (they're not cheap) and then for the topper we are thinking about Vader's helmet and a red lightsaber to run through the middle of the tree....what did I get myself into?
> And then Stephanie had the brilliant idea to do our yearly Christmas village with a Hoth theme, but I'm not really sure how we would do that so that's still on the planning stages, not sure if we will do it



Thanks.

The tree sounds awesome. I bought a Leia and R2D2 ornament for our tree. I might get the BB8 one too. We also have Dr Who stuff, so it's hard to do a theme on ours.


----------



## soniam

OZMom said:


> Possibly off topic, but has anyone checked out the Star Wars play area on the dream? I'm looking at booking a cruise for late next year and it's really drawing me in, but it seems like that ship is more expensive? Maybe I'm imagining things





lovethattink said:


> It looks amazing! My son will be turning 12 on his next bday. Would love to book before he's too old to go in there!



Touring Plans did a review on their blog. It looks really cool. I wonder if they will do the same thing to the Fantasy. I don't think the Dream does the 7 day cruises out of Port Canaveral; I think only the Fantasy does that. That's usually the cruise we would want to do.

http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/11/04/10-favorite-things-new-disney-dream/


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> fun question what are your 10 favorite things (characters, animals, symbols, specific scenes - whatever) in the Star Wars Universe (all of the movies plus Clone Wars and Rebels)?



R2D2!
Chewie
Han
Hoth
Hera
Camino
Scene in the original where Leia is recording the message to Obi Wan
Old and new Obi Wan
Yoda
Darth Maul


----------



## soniam

@lovethattink 
Have you always been a moderator? If it's new, congratulations! We promise to be good


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> @lovethattink
> Have you always been a moderator? If it's new, congratulations! We promise to be good



I just became a moderator of the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board. Thanks!  I'm very excited!!


----------



## mesaboy2

lovethattink said:


> I just became a moderator of the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board. Thanks!  I'm very excited!!



I'll try to stay on your good side.


----------



## Min Min

soniam said:


> R2D2!
> Chewie
> Han
> Hoth
> Hera
> Camino
> Scene in the original where Leia is recording the message to Obi Wan
> Old and new Obi Wan
> Yoda
> Darth Maul


My 12 year old said
Storm troopers
AT-AT
star destroyer
Darth Vader
Darth Maul 
Ewoks
Chewie
Han Solo
Battle of Endor
Battle of Geonosis


----------



## soniam

Min Min said:


> My 12 year old said
> Storm troopers
> AT-AT
> star destroyer
> Darth Vader
> Darth Maul
> Ewoks
> Chewie
> Han Solo
> Battle of Endor
> Battle of Geonosis



I was thinking AT-AT too, but then I realized that I just really like everything about Hoth, ie AT-ATs, the Wampa, the Rebel outfits, the scenery.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> I'll try to stay on your good side.


Try Not...Do or Do Not, There is No Try...you know I had to do it


----------



## LinderInWonderland

soniam said:


> I was thinking AT-AT too, but then I realized that I just really like everything about Hoth, ie AT-ATs, the Wampa, the Rebel outfits, the scenery.



That's me as well. I am all about Hoth - and Empire. Almost all my favorite things are from that movie. 

Tauntauns
"And I thought they smelled bad on the outside."
Wampa
"Why, you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking Nerf herder!"
AT-AT
Yoda
"Laugh it up, fuzzball."
Leia's Bespin costume
"I love you." "I know."

and for my final item... Padme's dress at the Lake on Naboo.


----------



## lovethattink




----------



## Jennasis

So IF there is SWW will  likely be a breakfast at SciFi again with the star wars characters?


----------



## lovethattink

Jennasis said:


> So IF there is SWW will  likely be a breakfast at SciFi again with the star wars characters?



The rumor is no. But if the testing for sci-fi breakfast remains, there may be a breakfast there with no characters


----------



## Jennasis

lovethattink said:


> The rumor is no. But if the testing for sci-fi breakfast remains, there may be a breakfast there with no characters


Bummer. Zero interest in breakfast without SW characters. Sad face.


----------



## Turk February

Jennasis said:


> Bummer. Zero interest in breakfast without SW characters. Sad face.



That's basically how I feel every morning.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

My list of 10 favorites

Ahsoka Tano
AT-ATs
Ewoks
R2-D2
Bantha(s)
Battle Droids (roger, roger - cracks me up!)
Chewie
Stormtroopers
Sabine
BB-8

and I would pick Phineas and Ferb Star Wars if it was allowed    (not technically allowed since I asked about the movies, The Clone Wars and Rebels)


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> My list of 10 favorites
> 
> Ahsoka Tano
> AT-ATs
> Ewoks
> R2-D2
> Bantha(s)
> Battle Droids (roger, roger - cracks me up!)
> Chewie
> Stormtroopers
> Sabine
> BB-8
> 
> and I would pick Phineas and Ferb Star Wars if it was allowed    (not technically allowed since I asked about the movies, The Clone Wars and Rebels)



We have Phineas and Ferb Star Wars on DVD. It is so hilarious. If you like that, you might like the new Droid Tales on Disney XD.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> fun question what are your 10 favorite things (characters, animals, symbols, specific scenes - whatever) in the Star Wars Universe (all of the movies plus Clone Wars and Rebels)?


R2D2 (he saves everyones butt all the time)
Obi Wan Kenobi
Naboo looks beautiful but it also looks super humid so I'm torn
Favorite scene has to be the fight scene on Mustafar so powerful and sad
Millenium Falcon
Clone Wars: Ahsoka
Rebels: Sabine (both powerful, not girly girl girls)
Family Guy's parodies
Star Tours favorite sequence (only had it once) Opening Vader- Hoth- Ackbar-Naboo
SWW (ALL OF IT)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> We have Phineas and Ferb Star Wars on DVD. It is so hilarious. If you like that, you might like the new Droid Tales on Disney XD.


we have been watching the Droid Tales and they are great!   We have the Phineas and Ferb Star Wars downloaded on an ipad - sometimes we play it on the drive to Disney - I just get to listen since I'm driving but it cracks me up every time!  If you tell Phineas and Ferb that you love their Star Wars movie they'll gladly have a light saber battle with you or force push the photopass photographer - we've had loads of fun with them!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Oh wow top 10 list of star wars characters and stuff?? I can try

The myth and magic behind the force
Darth Maul
R2D2
BB8
Ewoks
All things Star Wars Rebels
Ahsoka Tano
Rey
Nexu
Varactyl


----------



## OZMom

oh yay, I love top 10s!
ok

AT-ATs
Ewoks (please don't judge me, but I love them so)
R2-D2
Chewbacca
Darth Maul (such a bad-a#$, I hate that they killed him off so quickly)
Hera
X-Wings
Kylo Ren (He's DS4's favorite)
Millenium Falcon
Han Solo

ETA: We are also huge fans of the Phinneas and Ferb Star Wars movie. We watch it about once a week!


----------



## yulilin3

Opening dates and details!!
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-debut-new-star-wars-experiences-in-december/


----------



## yulilin3

NO STAR WARS WEEKEND


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Opening dates and details!!
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-debut-new-star-wars-experiences-in-december/


 
Boo, no SWW.  Very small yay, Vader and Seventh Sister for JTA.

I sense an update to the OP in your near future.


----------



## Jennasis

WHAT??????? I AM CRUSHED...CRUSHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> NO STAR WARS WEEKEND



Well then, I guess I'll be saving a bunch of money come May...


----------



## erionm

Jennasis said:


> WHAT???????





> And work begins next year on the 14-acre Star Wars-themed land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. *With construction underway, unfortunately, we won’t be able to offer Star Wars Weekends.* While Star Wars Weekends has been a great way to enjoy the saga for a few days every year, now the Force will be with Disney’s Hollywood Studios every day.


----------



## Jennasis

Must breathe.  Must breathe!!!

Figures.  the year I FINALLY get the chance to go to SWW (cause we own DVC now) is the year it ends).  I am REALLY ticked off right now.  We even scored BWV for the weekend we were going!  I suppose now I will concentrate on making it a F&G trip instead and DHS can go take a long walk off a short landing strip...

GRRRR.


----------



## LoKiHB

Wow... This is terrible news.  I feel like we've all be lied too.


----------



## LoKiHB

Guess, just like a ton of other people, I'll be cancelling my May trip.  No reason to go now.


----------



## yulilin3

here's the whole post:
You heard about it first during the 2015 D23 EXPO, and now we’re excited to share more details. Very soon, guests visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios will have the opportunity to experience _Star Wars_ in the park in an all-new way – every day! New experiences will open starting Dec. 1, bringing that galaxy far, far away, a little bit closer.

_Star Wars _Launch Bay will take guests into the _Star Wars_ saga and the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, special merchandise and opportunities to encounter Chewbacca and Darth Vader.





Star Tours – The Adventures Continue will be home to a brand new adventure inspired by the upcoming film,_Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. During the opening months, we’ll make sure that everyone who rides Star Tours will experience the new adventure. After that, it will be up to the will of the Force. Here’s a sneak peek of where the Starspeeder 1000 will be taking us.


We also have new information about “_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi.” It will feature scenes from the complete _Star Wars_ saga, also giving anyone new to the _Star Wars_ galaxy an opportunity to get acquainted with the films.

Last, but certainly not least, is Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, which will open in early December. This reimagined Jedi Training experience will take younglings to the secret site of an ancient Jedi temple where they will face Darth Vader along with the Seventh Sister – a new villain from the Disney XD series “_Star Wars_ Rebels.”

And work begins next year on the 14-acre _Star Wars_-themed land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. With construction underway, unfortunately, we won’t be able to offer _Star Wars_ Weekends. While _Star Wars_ Weekends has been a great way to enjoy the saga for a few days every year, now the Force will be with Disney’s Hollywood Studios every day.

With _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, the new Jedi Training experience, “_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi” and a new destination in the Star Tours attraction opening in December, you’ll be able to step into the _Star Wars_ saga every time you visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios.

Add a Comment


----------



## Jennasis

I...I just can't...

Sigh.  Any idea when they will announce F&G dates for 2016?  I may try to move our trip to whatever the quietest time during that is.


----------



## Jawa Livin

I am in shock.  I really thought there'd be one more weekends this year.  What horrible news on a Monday.  I like how they snuck that sentence into the end of the posting, hoping no one would notice.  I could cry.....


----------



## mesaboy2

They kinda buried the lead there too, didn't they?


----------



## yulilin3

I am soooo sorry everyone  now to wait and see how long SotF will be, I already asked on the blog post


----------



## Jennasis

yulilin3 said:


> I am soooo sorry everyone  now to wait and see how long SotF will be, I already asked on the blog post



If it lasts through till May, maybe I won't cancel/move the trip.


----------



## LoKiHB

Yet the page is STILL up.  Way to go Disney.  I've been one of those people that take the ups and downs and closings and what not with a shrug and and think, well, things have to change, but this is wrong.  I also feel that I and anyone else that got a response regarding SWW happening has been very mislead.  I'm cancelling my May trip as we speak and am seriously considering selling my DVC membership.  I am beyond disappointed.

Rant Over.


----------



## sunnysideup3

We're still going, but I'm sad my kids won't get to experience SWW like we did last year.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Yet the page is STILL up.  Way to go Disney.  I've been one of those people that take the ups and downs and closings and what not with a shrug and and think, well, things have to change, but this is wrong.  I also feel that I and anyone else that got a response regarding SWW happening has been very mislead.  I'm cancelling my May trip as we speak and am seriously considering selling my DVC membership.  I am beyond disappointed.
> 
> Rant Over.


that is one of my comments on the blog post...please take the info down from your OFFICIAL site


----------



## Jawa Livin

I posted a comment also, but it's "awaiting moderation".  I doubt they will approve what I had to say.  I am seriously considering not renewing my annual pass in February because of this.  SWW was the only event I really attended.  Maybe I'll book a DCL cruise for one of those SW days at sea......


----------



## Hibiscus

I thought of this thread immediately when I read the blog post. So sorry, everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys, I just changed the title of the thread and will start fixing page 1


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Guys, I just changed the title of the thread and will start fixing page 1


 
Know that my "likes" are not because of the news, but rather the fantastic effort you put into keeping all of us so well informed.


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Wow, that sucks. I used to go all the time when I lived in FL. I haven't been back in ~8 years, but it was so nice to know that they still existed and I could go again someday. So sorry to everyone that already had trips planned.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

not cool Disney!


----------



## slaveone

Watch we won't get SotF either. Why keep loyal fans when a new movie is coming out to renew your fan base.


----------



## courtneybeth

I love how they keep charging higher prices for less things. While I understand the park is under construction, it's extremely frustrating that they can't keep things to at least make it seem special. Hollywood Studios is in some desperate need for attention and construction won't help.  The things they're offering aren't terribly special and different from what Disneyland will be offering.


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> here's the whole post:
> You heard about it first during the 2015 D23 EXPO, and now we’re excited to share more details. Very soon, guests visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios will have the opportunity to experience _Star Wars_ in the park in an all-new way – every day! New experiences will open starting Dec. 1, bringing that galaxy far, far away, a little bit closer.
> 
> _Star Wars _Launch Bay will take guests into the _Star Wars_ saga and the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, special merchandise and opportunities to encounter Chewbacca and Darth Vader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Tours – The Adventures Continue will be home to a brand new adventure inspired by the upcoming film,_Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. During the opening months, we’ll make sure that everyone who rides Star Tours will experience the new adventure. After that, it will be up to the will of the Force. Here’s a sneak peek of where the Starspeeder 1000 will be taking us.
> 
> 
> We also have new information about “_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi.” It will feature scenes from the complete _Star Wars_ saga, also giving anyone new to the _Star Wars_ galaxy an opportunity to get acquainted with the films.
> 
> Last, but certainly not least, is Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, which will open in early December. This reimagined Jedi Training experience will take younglings to the secret site of an ancient Jedi temple where they will face Darth Vader along with the Seventh Sister – a new villain from the Disney XD series “_Star Wars_ Rebels.”
> 
> And work begins next year on the 14-acre _Star Wars_-themed land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. With construction underway, unfortunately, we won’t be able to offer _Star Wars_ Weekends. While _Star Wars_ Weekends has been a great way to enjoy the saga for a few days every year, now the Force will be with Disney’s Hollywood Studios every day.
> 
> With _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, the new Jedi Training experience, “_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi” and a new destination in the Star Tours attraction opening in December, you’ll be able to step into the _Star Wars_ saga every time you visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Add a Comment





yulilin3 said:


> I am soooo sorry everyone  now to wait and see how long SotF will be, I already asked on the blog post


Wow, so now I feel that it is even more amazing that I found your thread last year...the one (and now only) time I will ever go to SWW.  And to think, I was originally considering doing the "24 hour event" at MK for my "me-cation" last year.  I'm lucky that next year we'll be in Disney in January and then again in April...so looking forward to seeing what the Season of the Force is all about!


----------



## mmafan

i bet there LOTS OF ROOMS avail for may and june now...........


----------



## mmafan

now im glad we went BIG last year with the VIP and FEEL the FORCE.........


----------



## BrianL

Yeah, it doesn't sound like they are announcing "Seasons of the Force" for DHS at all. Granted there will be no need for SWW when Star Wars land is open (presuming they will have characters and such available year round), but there's still a few years to wait for that. I sort of assumed that they would jsut replace SWW with SotF and do it around the same time of year.


----------



## Music City Mama

Shocking, especially since the posters who have been contacted by WDW recently in response to their emails were led to believe it was more likely to happen than not. I'm happy that they've announced this now, though, instead of dragging it out another month.

I'm saddened, but I knew that SWW 2016 would be complete madness given that I'm convinced the new film will be a blockbuster. I'd rather put up with the craziness than no SWW at all, though.  At least there's no more speculating...


----------



## CheshireCrazy

I'm silently weeping at my desk. To say it's disappointing is a huge understatement.


----------



## LinderInWonderland

Sigh... What a bummer...


----------



## HopperFan

This def will affect travel plans for us and many others.

That said this thread sadly has no purpose now.  There's always been Jedi Training, there has always been Star Tours, they are adding a Star Wars version of One Man's Dream (wow) and running movie clips (aka previews) ........... nothing worthy of the attention here. And not even a mention of fireworks, which in itself were a treat.   I also noted their article does not call the 14 acres an "expansion" ..... maybe they figured that expansion means an additional 14 acres to the park, not cannibalizing other areas, and had to drop the term.  Time will tell but cancelling SWW is certainly not going to help keep DHS a destination during all this construction.

But hey Hollywood & Vine is getting seasonal themes to it's dinner and the stage won't be blocking the theater.


----------



## cduff0908

So Osbourne Lights get a "last time" send off and promotion but Star Wars Weekends get a sentence in the middle of a blog?  Just doesn't seem right.  I expected more from the Disney marketing machine.


----------



## Jennasis

So wait...No SWW, and it doesn't seem like a SotF either??  No special fireworks??  Bupkiss??  It will NEVER happen, but DHS is now so devoid of attractions that they should lower the price for entry.  Disney's Eternal Construction Project...


----------



## LoKiHB

So, not that it matters, but I wrote to express my disappointment.  To be quite honest, our family has been having a rough time of it the last year, with some especially bad news coming this past weekend.  Yes, we are going in a couple of weeks, but that may still have to change.  However, I was VERY much looking forward to May, so this announcement hit me harder than it should have.  In any case, here is what I sent, I know it's dramatic, but I figured, what the heck?



Good Afternoon,

This is a statement not really a question.  

I'd like to express my extreme disappointment regarding your announcement concerning the cancellation of Star Wars Weekends.

I have spent the last four months planning this trip for my Son's tenth birthday.  I asked back in September about the possible cancellation and was assured that while there was no official information, that I should go ahead and make my plans.

I asked again earlier this month and this is the reply I received:

*Dear Michael,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

We are excited to hear of your upcoming visit and plans to attend Star Wars Weekends. While we do not have exact dates for the event, we do currently plan on hosting the Star Wars Weekends event in 2016. You can check back on this page for more information as the time approaches: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/

We look forward to creating Magic for you and May the Force be With You!

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.



Sincerely,

Lee Hampton
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.*

I am aware of the disclaimer at the bottom, and that the wording of the email is such that it can easily be said that nowhere was it stated that this was definite.  I find this information to be incredibly misleading, bordering on false advertising.  I know that I am not the only one that received a response like this.

My son will be devastated when I tell him that he will not be spending his tenth birthday at Star Wars Weekends.  Our family has been going through some rough times this past year, and we were very much looking forward to that trip.

We have a trip coming up in just a couple of weeks, and to be honest, I don't even want to take that one anymore, but I will, because cancelling now will cost me thousands of dollars and because my boys are looking forward to Christmas time at Disney- unless that is, you're cancelling Christmas as well?

Not that it will make a difference to Disney's bottom line, or that any of the decision makers will care in the least, but I will be cancelling my May reservation.  Additionally, I am seriously considering selling my DVC membership, as I feel that the money I pay each year for it along with the thousands on passes and food is no longer worth it.

Again, I am aware that this is all falling on deaf ears, and that no one will care that my tiny contribution to Disney's billions in profits will be missing, but I will be telling as many people as possible about this in the hopes that they too will follow suit.

The fact that you are offering LESS while charging MORE is rather unethical.  I understand there are projects underway, but those projects will not be complete for several years.  In the interim, we, the paying guests are expected to accept less for more.

So, in case you aren't clear on this, I am very disappointed in the terrible decision you have made, but more so, I am disgusted by the fact that I was mislead more than one occasion to believe that there would indeed be an event, and that the event would be bigger and better than before.


P.S.- maybe take down the web page now so that you don't keep fooling folks into making reservations for an event that isn't happening.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jennasis said:


> So wait...No SWW, and *it doesn't seem like a SotF either??  No special fireworks??  Bupkiss??*


 
I don't believe that.  I think SotF is still a go, there's nothing in the post that suggests otherwise.


----------



## DisneyObsessedMich

We are so sad here We had planned our trip for june just for  SWW then we heard about SotF and went ahead and bought plane tickets for march (we live in Mexico) and now no SWW and very probably no SotF , what the hell is Disney thinking? Don't they need the money?? Yes they do! To build or "rebuild" DHS , so why take this away from the millions of fans around the world? 
I live Disney and used to be a Cast Member but right now I am really really not understanding Disney and really sad , we are paying for the plane tickets and can't cancel them so we will be going anyway and even though Im sure we will still make it a unique vacation as we always try to Star Wars would have made it much more of a special one


----------



## rjmaple

yulilin3 said:


> here's the whole post:
> You heard about it first during the 2015 D23 EXPO, and now we’re excited to share more details. Very soon, guests visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios will have the opportunity to experience _Star Wars_ in the park in an all-new way – every day! New experiences will open starting Dec. 1, bringing that galaxy far, far away, a little bit closer.
> 
> _Star Wars _Launch Bay will take guests into the _Star Wars_ saga and the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, special merchandise and opportunities to encounter Chewbacca and Darth Vader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Tours – The Adventures Continue will be home to a brand new adventure inspired by the upcoming film,_Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. During the opening months, we’ll make sure that everyone who rides Star Tours will experience the new adventure. After that, it will be up to the will of the Force. Here’s a sneak peek of where the Starspeeder 1000 will be taking us.
> 
> 
> We also have new information about “_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi.” It will feature scenes from the complete _Star Wars_ saga, also giving anyone new to the _Star Wars_ galaxy an opportunity to get acquainted with the films.
> 
> Last, but certainly not least, is Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, which will open in early December. This reimagined Jedi Training experience will take younglings to the secret site of an ancient Jedi temple where they will face Darth Vader along with the Seventh Sister – a new villain from the Disney XD series “_Star Wars_ Rebels.”
> 
> And work begins next year on the 14-acre _Star Wars_-themed land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. With construction underway, unfortunately, we won’t be able to offer _Star Wars_ Weekends. While _Star Wars_ Weekends has been a great way to enjoy the saga for a few days every year, now the Force will be with Disney’s Hollywood Studios every day.
> 
> With _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, the new Jedi Training experience, “_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi” and a new destination in the Star Tours attraction opening in December, you’ll be able to step into the _Star Wars_ saga every time you visit Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Add a Comment


 
As a non Star Wars person (please don't boo or hiss, we DO exist!) I am curious about the effect of all these new SW things that are starting Dec. 1. Obviously, nobody posting here seems to care much about them, at least as opposed to SWW. However, I am wondering how much they can impact the crowds over the winter. Will they increase the DHS crowds or maybe draw people away from the other attractions? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## mesaboy2

rjmaple said:


> As a non Star Wars person (please don't boo or hiss, we DO exist!) I am curious about the effect of all these new SW things that are starting Dec. 1. Obviously, nobody posting here seems to care much about them, at least as opposed to SWW. However, I am wondering how much they can impact the crowds over the winter. Will they increase the DHS crowds or maybe draw people away from the other attractions? Or am I missing something here?


 
I don't expect the SW December offerings will change the overall DHS experience much, if at all.


----------



## OZMom

Ugh!! Now I wish we had taken the kids to SWW last year. I guess we'll be saving our $ from the summer trip and add a few days to our fall trip


----------



## LoKiHB

DisneyObsessedMich said:


> We are so sad here We had planned our trip for june just for  SWW then we heard about SotF and went ahead and bought plane tickets for march (we live in Mexico) and now no SWW and very probably no SotF , what the hell is Disney thinking? Don't they need the money?? Yes they do! To build or "rebuild" DHS , so why take this away from the millions of fans around the world?
> I live Disney and used to be a Cast Member but right now I am really really not understanding Disney and really sad , we are paying for the plane tickets and can't cancel them so we will be going anyway and even though Im sure we will still make it a unique vacation as we always try to Star Wars would have made it much more of a special one




They will get all they need and more from Episode VII.  The first weekend profits alone will probably pay for SW Land and Toy Story Land.


----------



## yulilin3

BrianL said:


> Yeah, it doesn't sound like they are announcing "Seasons of the Force" for DHS at all. Granted there will be no need for SWW when Star Wars land is open (presuming they will have characters and such available year round), but there's still a few years to wait for that. I sort of assumed that they would jsut replace SWW with SotF and do it around the same time of year.


I've read similar posts like yours and I don't agree that just because we will get SWLand SWW wouldn't need to happen. True that we will probably have more meet and greets but SWW included a parade, several special shows, meet and greets with actors and fireworks. I don't see any of that being part of a daily occurrence once SWLand opens


----------



## yulilin3

WRITING THIS IN ALL CAPS NOT BECAUSE I'M YELLING BUT BECAUSE I WANT IT TO STAND OUT
I updated the entire first page, I will keep up with Jedi Training, Launch Bay and hopefully Season of the Force for those of you that I know are coming for that.


----------



## DisneyObsessedMich

LoKiHB said:


> They will get all they need and more from Episode VII.  The first weekend profits alone will probably pay for SW Land and Toy Story Land.


Yeap thats true you are right!! And we are all paying for that too


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> NO STAR WARS WEEKEND





yulilin3 said:


> I am soooo sorry everyone  now to wait and see how long SotF will be, I already asked on the blog post



Stinks.  Perhaps some retraining is in order re: CM's putting "promises" IN WRITING to people??  I mean, really, Disney.  This is the biggest mess-up like this that I can remember in that respect.

Almost 100% sure we'll still go... planned the trip to coincide with my sister and cousin... *BUT* if the only SW content is an added scene in ST and Launch Bay (we don't care about JTA)... I don't know... guess we need to think about it...

And still nothing on SotF for DHS??  Seems like the least they could do is that, and have it extend though historical SWW period...


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> I've read similar posts like yours and I don't agree that just because we will get SWLand SWW wouldn't need to happen. True that we will probably have more meet and greets but SWW included a parade, several special shows, meet and greets with actors and fireworks. I don't see any of that being part of a daily occurrence once SWLand opens




It's like the Harry Potter reference you (at least I think it was you) made.  Just because Harry Potter is there year round, it doesn't mean it wouldn't be special to have an event that celebrates the series.  I don't know about you, but as a Harry Potter fan and someone not really interested in Universal (at least until about a half hour ago), I would be more apt to attend a "Harry Potter Weekend".


----------



## dbarxdoc2

mmafan said:


> now im glad we went BIG last year with the VIP and FEEL the FORCE.........


Us too, but still sad


----------



## budamacdvcr

Now that's a kick in the pants. DS HS graduation trip was to take  a Father Son SWW WDW trip. We knew it was a possibility to be cancelled and he still wants to go but the news is very disappointing none the less. What really irks me is DVC windows for booking, 7 months out minimum means the parks should have their act together before the 7 month window opens on special events and calendars.


yulilin3 said:


> Guys, I just changed the title of the thread and will start fixing page 1


With all the disappointment and a bit of anger today here, just wanted to thank you for your time and efforts - May the Force be with you!


----------



## slaveone

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't believe that.  I think SotF is still a go, there's nothing in the post that suggests otherwise.


My concern about SotF is the jakku scenes and Launch bay were supposed to be for SotF as well as fireworks. Fireworks can't really be done during Osbourne Lights because of fall out and competing sound tracks. Plus by dates you should be already announced so dining can be booked as well as rooms.


----------



## HopperFan

rjmaple said:


> As a non Star Wars person (please don't boo or hiss, we DO exist!) I am curious about the effect of all these *new SW things that are starting Dec. 1. Obviously, nobody posting here seems to care much about them, at least as opposed to SWW.* However, I am wondering how much they can impact the crowds over the winter. Will they increase the DHS crowds or maybe draw people away from the other attractions? Or am I missing something here?



-  They are adding an exhibit area in Animation Academy with models etc similar to One Man's Dream and it's really just a PR/preview area for the new movie and new Star Wars Land except there will probably not much let out on that.  Not really a big deal and kinda walk through once and done.
-  They are adding a new segment to Star Tours but for a couple months it will be the only version on the ride.  This ride already exists and nothing is happening but new scenery.  Nice but no big deal.
- They created a movie montage of clips from all movies for folks to sit in theater and watch similar to the movie preview they are doing.  A movie short ............. okay......
- The redesigned the Jedi Training Academy. Nothing new, just new version.
- Nothing really to be excited about, figured it was just a segway into the new land coming.

Omitting any info on fireworks, a huge plus since they are so good ..... makes one wonder if they will be doing them.  They put the Frozen fireworks to shame and a good enough reason for me to head to park.    Past info is that Darth Vader will only be at Jedi Training and for Chase Visa Meet & Greet.  Meeting a wide range of SW characters at SWW, both via lines and roaming ones is very popular.  The special shows, parade with celebrities, dessert party, trading with Jawas, guests all dressed up.  None of the things that make SWW so cool seem to have been included in their plans for now.  I get they say they are adding characters to Launch Bay but there has been confusing info on this so far.  

It makes no sense to stop SWW while we all await to see what the new land will bring ... the stuff they are adding are not going to be enough to plug that hole.


----------



## BrianL

yulilin3 said:


> I've read similar posts like yours and I don't agree that just because we will get SWLand SWW wouldn't need to happen. True that we will probably have more meet and greets but SWW included a parade, several special shows, meet and greets with actors and fireworks. I don't see any of that being part of a daily occurrence once SWLand opens



Well, I guess I would just hope it would have a lot of stuff to satisfy, maybe different stuff, but still. I suppose celebrity appearances and such would be the biggest loss.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> It's like the Harry Potter reference you (at least I think it was you) made.  Just because Harry Potter is there year round, it doesn't mean it wouldn't be special to have an event that celebrates the series.  I don't know about you, but as a Harry Potter fan and someone not really interested in Universal (at least until about a half hour ago), I would be more apt to attend a "Harry Potter Weekend".


And they do have a HP celebration in January and it makes it all the more special even though we have 2 parks with HP experiences.



budamacdvcr said:


> Now that's a kick in the pants. DS HS graduation trip was to take  a Father Son SWW WDW trip. We knew it was a possibility to be cancelled and he still wants to go but the news is very disappointing none the less. What really irks me is DVC windows for booking, 7 months out minimum means the parks should have their act together before the 7 month window opens on special events and calendars.
> 
> With all the disappointment and a bit of anger today here, just wanted to thank you for your time and efforts - May the Force be with you!


You are welcome, you guys have no idea how very sad I am for everyone. We have been blessed to be able to experience so many SWW and I always love helping everyone out to plan their most magical SWW days. Once they announce SotF (I'm still hoping they do) please consider trying to come to that, at least it will be a taste of what SWW was. I know it's hard for a lot of people because of school and stuff.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

With it opening Dec 1, is there any chance of a soft opening Nov 30? That is our DHS day. I hate to rearrange FP and ADRs but my kiddos reaaaaaally want to meet Darth Vader and Chewbacca. Is JTA slated to open Dec 1 too? Any chance for soft opening there?


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

So sad we never went to SWW


----------



## LoKiHB

And work begins next year on the 14-acre _Star Wars_-themed land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. With construction underway, unfortunately, we won’t be able to offer _Star Wars_ Weekends. *While Star Wars Weekends has been a great way to enjoy the saga for a few days every year*, now the Force will be with Disney’s Hollywood Studios every day.

Way to downplay the event.. "a few days", like it was just a one off kid's party at Chuck E. Cheese.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> My concern about SotF is the jakku scenes and Launch bay were supposed to be for SotF as well as fireworks. Fireworks can't really be done during Osbourne Lights because of fall out and competing sound tracks. Plus by dates you should be already announced so dining can be booked as well as rooms.


how they announced it during D23 it sounded like different things.
Launch Bay and the new ST scene would be by the end of the year and SotF which would only be weekend fireworks would be next year.
The site is still showing a change in operating hours for GMR and TSMM for Dec. 18th, also there's no dessert party or Osborne lights that night which seems to indicate that there will be fireworks that night.
I'm still hanging on to hope that SotF will happen next year


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> With it opening Dec 1, is there any chance of a soft opening Nov 30? That is our DHS day. I hate to rearrange FP and ADRs but my kiddos reaaaaaally want to meet Darth Vader and Chewbacca. Is JTA slated to open Dec 1 too? Any chance for soft opening there?


rumor is that Launch Bay and JT will soft open on the 27th or 28th


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

I sure hope so!! Thank you so much!


----------



## DisDadDVC

Ugh.  This makes me sad.


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Stinks.  *Perhaps some retraining is in order re: CM's putting "promises" IN WRITING to people?? * I mean, really, Disney.  This is the biggest mess-up like this that I can remember in that respect.
> 
> Almost 100% sure we'll still go... planned the trip to coincide with my sister and cousin... *BUT* if the only SW content is an added scene in ST and Launch Bay (we don't care about JTA)... I don't know... guess we need to think about it...
> 
> And still nothing on SotF for DHS??  Seems like the least they could do is that, and have it extend though historical SWW period...



They were merely parroting what Disney had already released publicly.  Again, this was life and death to us, but to them it was about the same as "where is the nearest handicapped bathroom in the Magic Kingdom?"


----------



## Jfsag123

Sigh. We didn't plan to go to WDW just for SWW, but we did pick the time of year based on planning to attend. DD got to go for her birthday this year, so we let DS pick the timing for the next trip. He wanted to do SWW more than he wanted to go for his own birthday, so we booked for June. There will be no moving of our trip, as we are staying on rented DVC points. We will have a great time regardless, but I'm sad for DS. Of course, also sad for the rest of our family, as we are all fans and were really looking forward to it, but this was supposed to be DS's special thing. I know for a fact he will cry pitifully when I tell him. Silver lining is that they at least told us in time for me to adjust my park day/ADR plans accordingly. I have so appreciated all of the wonderful people on this thread and will miss having such a great excuse to regularly converse with you all.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

DISAPPOINTED.  Those are some pretty lame offerings in return, IMHO.  Star Wars land better be FREAKING AWESOME.


----------



## 5Hfan

I felt a great disturbance in the force...


----------



## DisDadDVC

With SW Land so far off, they really should have run SWW one more time.


----------



## HCinKC

This is surprising news. I am very thankful we didn't put the 2015 trip off, but I am so bummed for everyone who was hoping to experience 2016. Group hug! 

It does not make sense in many ways, but there are many other sides that, sadly, do make sense. Obviously, capacity and safety restrictions will be a concern when walls are up everywhere. But those very same things put HS in need of all the help it can get. OTOH, it's not like fewer people are at WDW because of HS construction, they just go to a different park, so the uppers likely aren't concerned with attendance. They still get ticket sales. Yes, the new movie will make oodles of money and renew the fan base. And, let's all be honest, we aren't going to boycott SW (movies, merch, etc) because of this, so Disney is still getting our money, too. They don't need to keep the excitement for upcoming revival because it will be burning hot by then. And with new movies slated out regularly for the next decade, that will keep interest up. Add in SWLand, and they assume their bases are covered. On the other hand, you'd think they'd want to encourage the love, make every penny possible, and at least have a farewell event of some kind to appease folks.

I still think SWW would have been smart. I agree with Yuli; while SWLand will be great, the specials of SWW will be sorely missed. Then again, none of us know anything about the many layers behind the scenes. It certainly causes a flood of emotion though. I totally agree. I think Disney needs to hear about it. Consumers should always be heard and respected.


----------



## LoKiHB

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> DISAPPOINTED.  Those are some pretty lame offerings in return, IMHO.  Star Wars land better be FREAKING AWESOME.




It should be, and based on past performance, you're Great Grandkids will LOVE it when they attend the ribbon cutting.


----------



## blackpearl77

So bummed...those people who received emails - the CM's totally misled us. That's just so wrong....and it's still showing on disney's website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-weekend/   They need to take that down!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Wow.  I really can't believe they cancelled SWW the year that they're re-launching the film franchise.  I feel incredibly lucky that we decided to go this year and take our youngest so he could experience it.  I feel like an incredible idiot that I told a friend to wait until next year to go when her kid was a year older.  Gah. 

Nice to see they did change position on Vader at JTA officially.


----------



## Jennasis

It's as if a million voices cried out in terror...and then were silenced...


----------



## Jennasis

But seriously, do you think MAYBE they WILL do the weekend fireworks?  I'm so hoping that SW hype and the success of the movie will make the Frozen phenomenon an amusing footnote in the WDW history books and all the Frozen stuff will be replaced with SW.


----------



## DisneySOS

For everyone, sad day for sure.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jennasis said:


> But seriously, *do you think MAYBE they WILL do the weekend fireworks*?  I'm so hoping that SW hype and the success of the movie will make the Frozen phenomenon an amusing footnote in the WDW history books and all the Frozen stuff will be replaced with SW.


 
Yes.


----------



## yulilin3

And now some are expressing their feelings about the special "sneak peek" at launch bay that was promised for the special movie event. And if in fact there will be fireworks on the 18th I see a lot of people asking for refunds on that event


----------



## LoKiHB

Apparently, expressing displeasure over the announcement and stating that because of it you are cancelling your reservation does not get approved by the DPB moderator.


----------



## Jennasis

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.



I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but...


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> But seriously, do you think MAYBE they WILL do the weekend fireworks?  I'm so hoping that SW hype and the success of the movie will make the Frozen phenomenon an amusing footnote in the WDW history books and all the Frozen stuff will be replaced with SW.


the only thing that has me thinking now is that they are starting construction on TSLand and by the looks of it it will occupy where the old Backlot Tour attraction used to be.
That area back there is where they launch the fireworks from. That could be their reason for not doing it, but sheesh, they already knew all that. Why announce at D23 and then not be able to do it.
My head is starting to hurt


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Apparently, expressing displeasure over the announcement and stating that because of it you are cancelling your reservation does not get approved by the DPB moderator.


I wonder if he will answer at all...it irks me each time I refresh the page and it still saw SWW Summer 2016


----------



## yulilin3

OMG know when you click on the SWW page on the site it links to the DPB article


----------



## Skywise

Disappointing to be sure.  Once again (like Avatar) Disney is banking on new theme park changes that won't even occur for 3 or 4 years down the road after the hype has long passed and may not even be recovered and outright killing anything that would keep the momentum going.

Thanks for your work Yullin and I'll still be here to help ya turn off the lights.    (Or to quote the famous Titanic line "Serving Drinks while the ship sinks")


----------



## dbarxdoc2

yulilin3 said:


> And they do have a HP celebration in January and it makes it all the more special even though we have 2 parks with HP experiences.
> 
> 
> You are welcome, you guys have no idea how very sad I am for everyone. We have been blessed to be able to experience so many SWW and I always love helping everyone out to plan their most magical SWW days. Once they announce SotF (I'm still hoping they do) please consider trying to come to that, at least it will be a taste of what SWW was. I know it's hard for a lot of people because of school and stuff.


You helped us have the most magical SWW ever this year! We did the Deluxe FTF, Jedi Mickey Dinner, Sci Fi bkfst, ,and my DD9 got to be Hermione Grainger on stage with Warwick Davis! I agree we were blessed to have SWW as long as we did. Again your reports helped me plan so much and always-"May the Force Be with you!"


----------



## HCinKC

The hardest thing is the disappointed kiddos. So many of you have sad news for after school. I'm so sorry! One would think a company that is geared towards children and families would think this through a bit more. They've known about construction. They could have said 2015 was the last hurrah...since that is the reason given in the article anyway. The decision makers should have to break the news to focus groups of kids to re-humanize themselves.


----------



## DisDadDVC

So sad that I cancelled our SWW trip last year because we had just gone to WDW in April.  Promised my daughter we would go this year instead and now it's gone for good.  Bummed she never got a chance to go to one.


----------



## Jennasis

The problem is, even when they cancel or eliminate something (a show/attraction/food item etc) it is never replaced in a timely manner with something else!  It feels like take take take with promises of something bigger and better coming, which rarely happens (ahem lumberjacks and burber bands...).  If they are going to take something away, then they better dang well have a suitable replacement ready to go immediately!!!!


----------



## kbelle8995

First Osborne lights now this.  So BUMMED.


----------



## Bullseye

That's a bummer. I specifically booked next summers trip to encompass two weekends so we could go twice. That actually cost me more DVC points because weekends cost more. Not to mention DD was a HS photopass photographer in DCP so she's totally PO'd....talking her down off the ledge now. We were going to skip US/IOA next year but now I'm kind of feeling like I should add it back and reduce WDW park days.


----------



## ErinCat

It appears on the Disney webpage that the Launch Bay will have FP+. Has anyone been able to get a FP for this? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/star-wars-launch-bay/


----------



## cvjpirate

I put my two cents worth in, waiting: _Your comment is awaiting moderation. Have sent my emails as well. 

Not happy with this news. _


----------



## tstidm1

I wish they had announced No Star Wars weekends at D23. That means I can not have the additional stress of when SWW will begin and enjoy the Day with Hanger Bay and the New Star Tours addition more fun.


----------



## lovethattink

Noooooo!

Even preparing myself for the possibility of no SWW, I'm feeling very sad. My son is more disappointed than me as SWW was his favorite season of the year! My husband got approved for the 501st right before sww, but not with enough time to get into the parade. This year would have been his first SWW march!  

I think there will be winter weekend fireworks and the promise of Season of the Force.  I'm guessing it's not in the blog because it's a month later. January if the post that was removed from the passholder website was correct.

I also want to add that I am so glad in our hurt and disappointment that everyone on here is posting kindly as we always do.


----------



## cgattis

Wow.  We had to decide between SWW next year and Thanksgiving next year to see OL again.  Picked OL. At least now I won't have to lament my choice.

But don't dismay, folks...I'd be willing to bet SWW will return.  As hard-ticketed events.


----------



## slaveone

Now I have a horrible paranoia that free passholder items are a secret clue that an event is done for and next year no food and wine. I know it's unlikely but meh. Curse you evil emperor Iger.


----------



## yulilin3

ErinCat said:


> It appears on the Disney webpage that the Launch Bay will have FP+. Has anyone been able to get a FP for this? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/star-wars-launch-bay/


I can only check 30 days at a time, but up to Dec. 9th nothing is offered


----------



## Nezumi Fan

HCinKC said:


> I still think SWW would have been smart. I agree with Yuli; while SWLand will be great, the specials of SWW will be sorely missed. Then again, none of us know anything about the many layers behind the scenes. It certainly causes a flood of emotion though. I totally agree. I think Disney needs to hear about it. Consumers should always be heard and respected.



My little boy and I shall be very sorry indeed to miss the many wonderful dining opportunities offered at SWW. We are in Seattle but have made the special trip several times now. On the last trip, we got the "Feel the Force" VIP thing, and while it was indeed spendy, it was worth it. Perhaps if more special dining opportunities are available, it will not be so bad?


----------



## CJK

ErinCat said:


> It appears on the Disney webpage that the Launch Bay will have FP+. Has anyone been able to get a FP for this? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/star-wars-launch-bay/


I have fast passes booked in Hollywood Studios on Jan. 2nd and I just tried to change any of them to Launch bay and it's not listed as an option (tier 1 or tier 2).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I had a bad feeling about this when the Star Wars land announcement came.  It's definitely following the Disney trend - take away with the promises of something to come a few years from now.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Wow, I'm surprised!


----------



## Jennasis

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had a bad feeling about this when the Star Wars land announcement came.  It's definitely following the Disney trend - take away *with the promises of something to come a few years from now.*



And then the end product being a total "meh" (like NFL and 7DMT).  Come on WDW!  If USO can do it, then you can do it BETTER!


----------



## yulilin3

Information on Jedi Training from the site:
*Watch younglings train in the ways of the Force and put their skills to the test to defeat the Dark Side—returning in December with a new villain! *
*




Root for the New Recruits
The stirring Star Wars fanfare beckons a group of eager young Padawans in brown robes onto the stage.


Under the tutelage of a Jedi, the recruits learn how to use the Force—and their wit—to wield lightsabers. Now that the Empire has driven the Jedi to the distant corners of the galaxy, the training must proceed in secret at ancient Jedi temples.

But not even this precaution can shield the Jedi from the evil forces of the Dark Side for long. Soon, the novice Knights are challenged to use their new skills when they come face-to-face with Darth Vader—and now a new villain, the Seventh Sister from the popular Disney XD series Star Wars Rebels.

Show Less






More Star Wars at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
The Force is strong at Walt Disney World Resort with exciting Star Wars attractions, entertainment and shopping. The Star Wars fun jumps into hyperspace at these locations:

*

*Star Tours – The Adventures Continue*
*Star Wars Launch Bay*
*Tatooine Traders*
*Watto's Grotto*
*Star Wars at Disney’s Hollywood Studios" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-weight: inherit; font-style: inherit; font-family: inherit; vertical-align: bottom; cursor: pointer; color: rgb(25, 148, 215);">Show Less






Know Before You Go
Be sure to check the Times Guide at Disney’s Hollywood Studios for the schedule and showtimes. Since this is an outdoor show, it is subject to cancellation due to inclement weather. Showtimes are subject to change.*


----------



## tlmadden73

Having wanted to, but never have gone to Star Wars Weekends, that is a bummer, but I can see why ... if they are having a "Season of the Force" . .and will inevitably be increasing the Star Wars presence at the park (with things like the fireworks and the Launch Bay and the meet and greets and eventually a WHOLE land).. why have a few weekends in May to celebrate Star Wars ??

Thought .. considering Disney used that as a way to push people to the parks in a "slow" time .. I wonder what they will replace it with in May? Another Epcot Festival? LOL


----------



## DisDadDVC




----------



## CampbellzSoup

Glad I got pictures with Jedi Mickey before it was closed down


----------



## ckrisie

We decide to go last night NOOOOooooooooo


----------



## yulilin3

and Launch Bay
*Check out movie props, play games, snap photos, screen videos, and greet Star Wars heroes and villains—coming in December! *
*




Celebrate the Star Wars Saga
Explore immersive special exhibits and get a peek of what’s to come in the new movie, Star Wars: The Force Awakens. Discover sights, sounds and surprises that are sure to delight any Star Wars fan.


Get an up-close look at props, costumes and artifacts that were used in the filming of the Star Wars films and watch a behind-the-scenes video about how a new generation of filmmakers is crafting the future of the saga. Encounter Han Solo’s trusty sidekick, Chewbacca, for a furry photo and—if you’re brave enough—dare to take a picture with the menacing Dark Lord of the Sith himself, Darth Vader.

Plus, join the Star Wars action when you play the latest version of the popular Disney Infinity video game—Disney Infinity 3.0 Edition—which features an exclusive Toy Box built just for Star Wars Launch Bay.

All of this—and much more—is coming soon to Disney’s Hollywood Studios!
*


----------



## yulilin3

just got some information: inside Launch Bay there will be multiple character rooms, they will rotate so there will probably be more than 1 Vader and 1 Chewie and also, rumors of maybe some extra characters.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Just want to say thanks to @yulilin3 for all of her help for SWW over the past several years.  

You and this board have been INVALUABLE.  Thanks for helping me to make SWW memorable me for and my family.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> and Launch Bay
> *Check out movie props, play games, snap photos, screen videos, and greet Star Wars heroes and villains—coming in December! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrate the Star Wars Saga
> Explore immersive special exhibits and get a peek of what’s to come in the new movie, Star Wars: The Force Awakens. Discover sights, sounds and surprises that are sure to delight any Star Wars fan.
> 
> 
> Get an up-close look at props, costumes and artifacts that were used in the filming of the Star Wars films and watch a behind-the-scenes video about how a new generation of filmmakers is crafting the future of the saga. Encounter Han Solo’s trusty sidekick, Chewbacca, for a furry photo and—if you’re brave enough—dare to take a picture with the menacing Dark Lord of the Sith himself, Darth Vader.
> 
> Plus, join the Star Wars action when you play the latest version of the popular Disney Infinity video game—Disney Infinity 3.0 Edition—which features an exclusive Toy Box built just for Star Wars Launch Bay.
> 
> All of this—and much more—is coming soon to Disney’s Hollywood Studios!*




Yes, this is TOTALLY bigger and better than SWW...


----------



## keepswimming76

Bullseye said:


> That's a bummer. I specifically booked next summers trip to encompass two weekends so we could go twice. That actually cost me more DVC points because weekends cost more. .




Same story here....


----------



## DisDadDVC

yulilin3 said:


> and Launch Bay
> *Check out movie props, play games, snap photos, screen videos, and greet Star Wars heroes and villains—coming in December! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrate the Star Wars Saga
> Explore immersive special exhibits and get a peek of what’s to come in the new movie, Star Wars: The Force Awakens. Discover sights, sounds and surprises that are sure to delight any Star Wars fan.
> 
> 
> Get an up-close look at props, costumes and artifacts that were used in the filming of the Star Wars films and watch a behind-the-scenes video about how a new generation of filmmakers is crafting the future of the saga. Encounter Han Solo’s trusty sidekick, Chewbacca, for a furry photo and—if you’re brave enough—dare to take a picture with the menacing Dark Lord of the Sith himself, Darth Vader.
> 
> Plus, join the Star Wars action when you play the latest version of the popular Disney Infinity video game—Disney Infinity 3.0 Edition—which features an exclusive Toy Box built just for Star Wars Launch Bay.
> 
> All of this—and much more—is coming soon to Disney’s Hollywood Studios!*



For some reason, this other junk just makes me angrier.


----------



## maiapapaya

I am thinking SoTF is not happening now. You would think with the announcement of the cancellation of SWW and the blog trying to hype the new SW related stuff as consolation that SoTF would have been in there, but it wasn't even mentioned.


----------



## acbshada

Never had a chance to attend a Star Wars Weekend event, which is a bummer. It was on my "wish" list of things to do at WDW.  Perhaps it'll come back in the future, though.  I can't imagine they'll miss out on an opportunity to draw more people to the parks.  

Either that or you can have more Star Wars Celebration conventions.  I'm cool with that, too.


----------



## maiapapaya

Thomas just went through and answered some questions on the blog.

To your questions *yulilin* "Great questions. “Star Wars: Path of the Jedi” will be a compilation of the Star Wars Saga. And currently, FastPass+ is only for for Star Tours – The Adventures Continue. Also, yes, the Star Wars Weekends page has been removed. Thanks"

To the question of whether there will be SW fireworks, yes, starting in January.


----------



## pookadoo77

So sad ........


----------



## Angel Ariel

tlmadden73 said:


> Thought .. considering Disney used that as a way to push people to the parks in a "slow" time .. I wonder what they will replace it with in May? Another Epcot Festival? LOL



Epcot already has the Flower and Garden Festival which goes through at least part of May.

Maybe I'm too jaded at this point, but I don't expect SWW to be replaced with anything (aside from SotF). I also don't expect SWW to return once construction is complete, especially given the wording on the blog about how SW will be able to be experienced daily once construction is complete. And the reason is the above...SWW was a way to draw people to a park that had attendance problems in a slow time of year.  Once SW Land opens, that's not going to be an issue.  I fear it will be like the food and wine festival at California Adventure that also closed "because of construction" when Carsland was being built, and hasn't returned.  DCA doesn't need the food and wine festival to draw attendance anymore..CL is doing that all on its own.  It's unfortunate, really.  It was a much different experience than the Epcot F&W festival, and (IME) a better one.  

We will be sad if SWW never returns.  We were never able to make it to one, though we've wanted to.  Now it looks like our chance is gone


----------



## yulilin3

Thomas Smith has started answering some questions:
*yulady from FL on November 9th, 2015 at 12:13 pm*
A couple of questions:
Star Wars Path of the Jedi will this just be a recap video inside ABC Sound Studio?
When will Season of the Force start and how long will it last?
Will the Vader and Chewbacca meet and greet offer fp+?
Could you change the official Disney site where it still says that Star Wars Weekends is coming Summer 2016 to avoid confusion?
Thank you





*Thomas Smith on November 9th, 2015 at 2:21 pm*
Great questions. “Star Wars: Path of the Jedi” will be a compilation of the Star Wars Saga. And currently, FastPass+ is only for for Star Tours – The Adventures Continue. Also, yes, the Star Wars Weekends page has been removed. Thanks.

*Darlene on November 9th, 2015 at 12:09 pm*
Will there be FastPasses available for any part of this experience and if so starting when? My WDW trip is Dec 5 – 12th and would love to see this.





*Thomas Smith on November 9th, 2015 at 2:21 pm*
Hi Darlene, FastPass+ will be available for Star Tours – The Adventures Continue during your visit next month.

*Lori on November 9th, 2015 at 12:24 pm*
Is the Darth Vader meet still going to be for Chase Visa cardholders only?





*Thomas Smith on November 9th, 2015 at 2:22 pm*
Darth Vader may make himself available to Chase Visa credit cardholders as well as other guests visiting Star Wars Launch Bay.

*Lucia on November 9th, 2015 at 12:30 pm*
Does that mean no more fireworks either?





*Thomas Smith on November 9th, 2015 at 2:23 pm*
Hi Lucia, there will be Star Wars inspired fireworks beginning in January. Keep watching the Disney Parks Blog for more details.


----------



## yulilin3

maiapapaya said:


> I am thinking SoTF is not happening now. You would think with the announcement of the cancellation of SWW and the blog trying to hype the new SW related stuff as consolation that SoTF would have been in there, but it wasn't even mentioned.


he just answered that fireworks will start in January
EDIT: Just saw that you read that


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Angel Ariel said:


> Epcot already has the Flower and Garden Festival which goes through at least part of May.
> 
> Maybe I'm too jaded at this point, but I don't expect SWW to be replaced with anything (aside from SotF). I also don't expect SWW to return once construction is complete, especially given the wording on the blog about how SW will be able to be experienced daily once construction is complete. And the reason is the above...SWW was a way to draw people to a park that had attendance problems in a slow time of year.  Once SW Land opens, that's not going to be an issue.  I fear it will be like the food and wine festival at California Adventure that also closed "because of construction" when Carsland was being built, and hasn't returned.  DCA doesn't need the food and wine festival to draw attendance anymore..CL is doing that all on its own.  It's unfortunate, really.  It was a much different experience than the Epcot F&W festival, and (IME) a better one.
> 
> We will be sad if SWW never returns.  We were never able to make it to one, though we've wanted to.  Now it looks like our chance is gone



ITA.  SWW will never come back.  I know that some people will be satisfied with the new offerings, but SWW had a feel like nothing else.  It wasn't even about the offerings, it was about being together with other Star Wars fans celebrating together.  SWW is the only thing at Disney that I'd go to "for the atmosphere."


----------



## pbb322

Thank you to everyone who made our fantastic trip last year possible. I'm so glad we made the decision to not wait another year! At least we can go see the fireworks in Jan when we go for Harry Potter celebration and my son can do the new JTA.  I'm disappointed to see them cancel esp. The year of a new film, but I'm not going to give up on WDW yet, at least there is a promise of the land to come!


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> ITA.  SWW will never come back.  I know that some people will be satisfied with the new offerings, but SWW had a feel like nothing else.  It wasn't even about the offerings,* it was about being together with other Star Wars fans celebrating together.*  SWW is the only thing at Disney that I'd go to "for the atmosphere."


Agree 1000% . It's a feeling like no other.


----------



## Jennasis

Well...fireworks are something.  I can only hope they continue through our trip in May and beyond for everyone else.  It won't be enough to lure us in for more than an evening, but it will be a fun evening.


----------



## msmama

It does stink, but I do think having no SWW is better than a bad SWW (I really wanted to use stronger words there but it wouldn't let me, lol). 

Sorry for people who's plans were messed up this year.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

So so sad.  How to break this to my boys. I'm trying to be optimistic that maybe they will make the Rebel Hanger or one of the other SW character meals available.


----------



## LoKiHB

jtowntoflorida said:


> ITA.  SWW will never come back.  I know that some people will be satisfied with the new offerings, but SWW had a feel like nothing else.  It wasn't even about the offerings, it was about being together with other Star Wars fans celebrating together.  SWW is the only thing at Disney that I'd go to "for the atmosphere."




This.  There was just so much electricity in the air during SWW.  We spent one entire day just wandering around the park taking it all in.  IMHO, there is ZERO reason to go to Hollywood Studios.  Wasting half a day to wait in line for TSMM or RnRC- because well.. you can't FP both of them anymore, and then wait in line for Star Tours or ToT, is a waste.  Or, either give up what will likely be a First Tier FP or wait in line for Launch Bay, so I can look at the replica of the guy who knew the guy that worked with the guy that played the Storm Trooper that banged his head on the door in Episode IV, as well as see scenes from the movies I've seen a thousand times, play a demo of the video game I already have, and listen to my sons beg me to buy overpriced merchandise they will discard within a day of being home....


----------



## eastendlights

Where would the Star Wars fireworks be shown in the park? Never having been during SWW, can someone tell me if a FP+ is available for them and if they interfere with Fantasmic. I have a Fantasmic dining package booked for a Sat in March and would change it if the fireworks are held at the same time. TIA


----------



## WebmasterMike

I guess we can kiss Frozen Summer Fun goodbye as well.


----------



## jennab113

Add me to the crowd that's glad I went all out in 2015 and did multiple weekends.  I'm so sad SWW is gone.  It was so much fun!  I will be at WDW in Feb for the Princess half, so I will probably get a day ticket so I can see the Launch Bay and fireworks.  But I probably would have renewed my Annual Pass if SWW was happening to make at least 1 weekend trip.


----------



## yulilin3

eastendlights said:


> Where would the Star Wars fireworks be shown in the park? Never having been during SWW, can someone tell me if a FP+ is available for them and if they interfere with Fantasmic. I have a Fantasmic dining package booked for a Sat in March and would change it if the fireworks are held at the same time. TIA


fp will probably not be offered for the fireworks nor would it be needed. You can watch from Hollywood Blvd, Echo Lake (my favorite spot) even as far as Star Tours or Animation Courtyard if you don't mind not having them centered.
The fireworks usually go off in between F! shows. It's hard to do both in the same night but it's possible if you are sitting all the way up and to the right of the F! theater and exit very fast after they are done
The fireworks launch from backstage areas and the roof of GMR


----------



## quagmire0

I can see where people are disappointed with a tradition going away, but this really seems to be a net positive.  1. You're going to have way more Star Wars content and events happening all year round.  You are no longer constrained to two or three weekends.  2. This isn't really the case of something going away (i.e. Maelstrom or other rides/attractions that have gone away in the past), it's the start of a massive expansion.  It's akin to them closing Maelstrom and opening up Viking Land.  

As someone who usually goes during that first full week in June, I'll be curious to see how this affects the crowds for those weekends.  Was SWW something that was attracting more people, or was it simultaneously keeping people (that weren't interested) away from what would be larger crowds?


----------



## WebmasterMike

I thought SOTF was rumored to start late January or February and run until the end of March.  I do not remember seeing that WDW was doing SoTF before the end of this year.


----------



## quagmire0

keepswimming76 said:


> Same story here....



I would think that if it's true, you may be able to contact them and maybe get something for your troubles.


----------



## quagmire0

jtowntoflorida said:


> ITA.  SWW will never come back.  I know that some people will be satisfied with the new offerings, but SWW had a feel like nothing else.  It wasn't even about the offerings, it was about being together with other Star Wars fans celebrating together.  SWW is the only thing at Disney that I'd go to "for the atmosphere."



If that's the case, wouldn't be a bad idea to keep a thread like this alive and start your own 'Unofficial Star Wars Weekend' every year.


----------



## DisHeels

SWW 2015 was our first and now last time.  The best trip to Disney we ever had.  Made my daughter a SW fan.  She still talks about that trip.  Glad to have the memories but wish we could do it again.

Thanks again @yulilin3 !!!   Hopefully this thread can turn into a new SW adventure soon.


----------



## yulilin3

@eastendlights  here are some of my pics from different vantage points
From Star Tours




From outside the park (you can't hear the music out there but the view is awesome)




From crossroads close to the entrance of the park




From Echo Lake


----------



## lovethattink

WebmasterMike said:


> I guess we can kiss Frozen Summer Fun goodbye as well.



That would be my guess too. But again,  Noooooooo!  We love FSF too!


----------



## jo-jo

jtowntoflorida said:


> ITA.  SWW will never come back.  I know that some people will be satisfied with the new offerings, but SWW had a feel like nothing else.  It wasn't even about the offerings, it was about being together with other Star Wars fans celebrating together.  SWW is the only thing at Disney that I'd go to "for the atmosphere."



 I agree    We didn't make the trip JUST for SWW more like we were there and it started, but we like to go to see the other guests dressed up.  it was amazing to see some of the outfits.


----------



## yulilin3

WebmasterMike said:


> I thought SOTF was rumored to start late January or February and run until the end of March.  I do not remember seeing the WDW was doing SoTF before the end of the year.


SotF was  officially leaked by Disney on the AP  calendar as starting January 5th and ending at the end of March


----------



## TigerTown

While I am disappointed that SWW has been cancelled, I can console myself with the fact that I just saved a few thousand dollars next year. That was my only excuse to visit the mouse. Now it looks like I'll continue to try and pay off the house.


----------



## eastendlights

@yulilin3

Thanks for the pics! The fireworks look amazing.

 Hopefully they will put a time schedule out soon so everyone can enjoy the mad dash of changing the  ADR's we were "highly encouraged" to make months ago.


----------



## Zombie's Grace

yulilin3 said:


> SotF was  officially leaked by Disney on the AP  calendar as starting January 5th and ending at the end of March



Screen cap of it (and it was changed to 1/5 before being pulled):


----------



## Pygmypuff07

I just wanted to say thank you Yulilin for everything you have posted! Last year we got into the VIP SWW ultimate day tour because of the information posted on here and it was the best day we ever had in the parks! I am very sad that SWW will not be returning. I feel bad for all of the DVC members who had to book their stay 11 months in advance assuming that there would be a SWW like there was every year. This happened to us since we only went in May because of SWW. I feel like they have known this for a while and could have informed the people who scheduled their vacations around this event that there would definitely be no SWW, even if they decided only a month or two ago. With DVC, every day counts to book a room or get on a waitlist. On the positive side, I bet in a couple of years when the new Star Wars land opens it will be amazing!


----------



## cvjpirate

I see Disney didn't like my post on the Blog, it didn't make it.


----------



## lugnut33

The APs I purchased back in August have suddenly become a waste of money.  
Cancelled trip during Christmas
Not going to SWW since it was cancelled


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> I see Disney didn't like my post on the Blog, it didn't make it.


were you not being "magical" enough?


----------



## lugnut33

Pygmypuff07 said:


> I bet in a couple of years when the new Star Wars land opens it will be amazing!


You are very optimistic about the build schedule.


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> were you not being "magical" enough?




I was being as magical as I could.........it was g rated. I wanted to make it R rated.


----------



## baler31

The celebrity sessions were a big part of SWW and I don't see them doing anything that would replace those.  Having done many different tours and events at Disney, SWW's were by far one of our favorites.


----------



## LoKiHB

cvjpirate said:


> I see Disney didn't like my post on the Blog, it didn't make it.



You must have not said how awesomely bigger and better a building with some stuff in it is than SWW.

If you're going to take it away this late in the game, be prepared to take the negative with the positive.  Just sayin'...


----------



## cvjpirate

Sorry guys, I just can't get excited about Star Wars Launch Bay. I am not saying I will not visit it, but excited about it, no. Maybe I am missing something but that isn't anything that says YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS! Star Wars weekend as others have said was much more than Star Wars. It was the people!!! The atmosphere!! There is/was nothing else like it!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

quagmire0 said:


> I can see where people are disappointed with a tradition going away, but this really seems to be a net positive.  1. You're going to have way more Star Wars content and events happening all year round.  You are no longer constrained to two or three weekends.  2. This isn't really the case of something going away (i.e. Maelstrom or other rides/attractions that have gone away in the past), it's the start of a massive expansion.  It's akin to them closing Maelstrom and opening up Viking Land.



With all due respect, this sounds like Disney PR, and I'm sure that's EXACTLY the logic they used when they made this decision.  However, it ignores the essence of what makes SWW special...something can't be special if it's offered all the time.  And as for going and making my own magic as suggested in your other reply...I'll be making that magic elsewhere this year, and for the years to come until everything is complete.  I have no desire to spend the money that it costs to go to Disney to hang out in a construction zone.  I've tolerated that through New Fantasyland and the Hub expansion at the MK and at AK with Avatarland.  I'm done paying several thousand dollars to look at construction walls and fight through mazes like a rat.

Also, SWW was 5 weekends long the last two years. Not two or three.


----------



## Skywise

WebmasterMike said:


> I guess we can kiss Frozen Summer Fun goodbye as well.



Well... there's a silver lining in every cloud they say...


----------



## yulilin3

quagmire0 said:


> I can see where people are disappointed with a tradition going away, but this really seems to be a net positive.  1. You're going to have way more Star Wars content and events happening all year round.  You are no longer constrained to two or three weekends.  2. This isn't really the case of something going away (i.e. Maelstrom or other rides/attractions that have gone away in the past), it's the start of a massive expansion.  It's akin to them closing Maelstrom and opening up Viking Land.
> 
> As someone who usually goes during that first full week in June, I'll be curious to see how this affects the crowds for those weekends.  Was SWW something that was attracting more people, or was it simultaneously keeping people (that weren't interested) away from what would be larger crowds?


I think you are missing the point.
SWLand I'm sure will be fantastic, new attractions and an immersive feeling (hopefully at the same scale as Diagon Alley) but SWW was not about attractions or rides, not even the restaurants.
Yes there will be a SW presence year round but we will not have a parade, multiple meet and greets with a lot of different characters from all the movies and tv shows, the celebrity meet and greets and the different talk shows.


----------



## JimmyBean42

I just wish they would have announced early in 2015 that this was going to be the last SWW.  I always told DW that I was waiting until DS was at least 5 to take him to SWW for a father-son trip / weekend.  If I would have know this was the last year, I would have taken him this year when he was 4.  Stinks but I'm trying to stay pumped for what they have planned in the future.  Just some tough blue milk to swallow at the moment.


----------



## yulilin3

JimmyBean42 said:


> I just wish they would have announced early in 2015 that this was going to be the last SWW.  I always told DW that I was waiting until DS was at least 5 to take him to SWW for a father-son trip / weekend.  If I would have know this was the last year, I would have taken him this year when he was 4.  Stinks but I'm trying to stay pumped for what they have planned in the future.  Just some tough blue milk to swallow at the moment.


 you mean something like this?
classic White Russian – a delicious blend of vodka, kahlua and cream. I knew I wanted a drink that was sweet and meant to be sipped. To make blue milk, I knew I needed to use milk and blue curacao, but I was reluctant to let it have such a bitter citrus flavor. To offset it, I added in a splash of amaretto and coconut rum for sweetness. The almond flavor of the armaretto helps reduce the blue curacao’s citrus flavor while bringing up the sweetness. The closest thing I can compare this Jedi drink of choice to has to a creamsicle.






*Blue Milk*

_Makes 2 servings_

_*Ingredients*_
3 ounces of milk
1 ounce of cream
1 ounce of coconut rum
1 ounce of amaretto
2 ounces of blue curacao

Combine all ingredients in a shaker with ice and shake for 20-30 seconds until chilled. Serve in a chilled glass. It tastes like a creamsicle! The almond and coconut flavors help reduce the orange flavor and create a sweeter drink that is a lovely shade of blue.

As always, this recipe is only for Jedi over the legal drinking age! If you’ve got younglings around who’d like to enjoy blue milk of their own (and seriously, what kid wouldn’t want some blue milk?) we suggest the following substitutions:


Almond milk for the amaretto, which can also take the place of the normal milk.
Coconut water for the rum
Dilute a little orange juice with a bit of water and add blue food coloring for the curacao. Or, you could take a scoop of orange sherbet and combine it with the food coloring for more of a float style drink.


----------



## williamscm3

I too would like to take a minute to thank @yulilin3 and everyone else here on this thread for helping us plan our first and sadly only trip to SWW this past May. We NEVER would have gotten to see all we did without the help of all of you! It was an incredible experience and we will cherish the memories we made there forever. I agree that Star Wars Land will not replace all that SWW had to offer. I am very much looking forward to experiencing it but SWW was truly something special. I'm so sorry to everyone who had trips planned for 2016. We were planning on going in August of 2016...Is launch bay year round but SOTF what's January-March? So no fireworks in August right? I will leave you with my favorite picture from this past SWW. To say my son was excited would be an understatement!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

JimmyBean42 said:


> *I just wish they would have announced early in 2015 that this was going to be the last SWW. * I always told DW that I was waiting until DS was at least 5 to take him to SWW for a father-son trip / weekend.  If I would have know this was the last year, I would have taken him this year when he was 4.  Stinks but I'm trying to stay pumped for what they have planned in the future.  Just some tough blue milk to swallow at the moment.



This is what irks me the most. We all knew the writing was on the wall for SWW with the land getting build. But I just wish there was one last farewell year like with the Osborne Lights. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## yulilin3

@williamscm3  you are very welcome, thank you for your kind words.
Launch Bay should remain open for a while, I'm thinking until the actual SWLand opens up. No word on fireworks for August


----------



## Jennasis

quagmire0 said:


> I can see where people are disappointed with a tradition going away, but this really seems to be a net positive.  *1. You're going to have way more Star Wars content and events happening all year round.  You are no longer constrained to two or three weekends.  2. This isn't really the case of something going away (i.e. Maelstrom or other rides/attractions that have gone away in the past), it's the start of a massive expansion.  It's akin to them closing Maelstrom and opening up Viking Land.  *
> 
> As someone who usually goes during that first full week in June, I'll be curious to see how this affects the crowds for those weekends.  Was SWW something that was attracting more people, or was it simultaneously keeping people (that weren't interested) away from what would be larger crowds?



1.  your definition of "way more" and mine must be very different.

2. I appreciate the idea that the new super-duper-mega-awesome-shames-WWOHP land is coming.  I really do...but it does NOTHING to help out the trip I had planned NOW.


----------



## bumbershoot

JimmyBean42 said:


> Just some tough blue milk to swallow at the moment.



Isn't ALL blue milk tough to swallow?


Hmm, well, except for that adult version posted just after your post...


We never got to a SWW.  Wanted to take DS when he was totally cool waiting in long long lines without irritating me.  Heck, wanted to wait until I could do the same!    Even he (and DH), big huge SW fans, don't want Star Wars land.


----------



## cduff0908

Well, I'm having trouble lifting my spirits about how great all this "new stuff" will be.  I was planning a trip in May for my family that was going to be their Christmas gift.  I already bought each kid (including DH) a Star Wars item for the trip to "announce" the trip.  Guess I'll be changing some things to Mickey and moving around our itinerary- HS won't be a full day for us now.

On the bright side, without the special meals and Star Wars focus we'll save some money.


----------



## Wendybird55

Well, at least we were able to go to one SWW.  And here I am making bookings for SWW...I changed my dates due to DS school schedule. Booked and paid for airfare (the price was too good to let it wait) and just changed dates of our DVC resort only to find out no SWW...SOOO...I guess I have no other choice but to _force _myself to go to Disney World in June  since I already paid for airfare...there are worse things to be upset about. Hey look,  a Disney trip is always GREAT even if SWW is cancelled. I'm sure we'll find other things to do.


----------



## cvjpirate

Yes Mickey Mouse as turned to the Dark side. 

Say it isn't so!

Yes my young Padawan, it is true, Mickey Mouse has just crushed the hopes and dreams of millions by canceling Star Wars Weekends. 

One shot from his Death Star, know as DisneyParksBlog, silenced millions of voices. 

From this day forward he will forever be known as Darth Maus


----------



## lovethattink

We are going to Megacon now. Dh had to turn in vacation dates in October.  That will keep Star Wars in the picture.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> We are going to Megacon now. Dh had to turn in vacation dates in October.  That will keep Star Wars in the picture.


we're doing MegaCon as well  Stephanie is already thinking of updating her Sabine costume for it and making Dr. Aphra for the movie premiere


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It is disappointing that more notice wasn't given. But really, how much would they be able to do with construction walls everywhere.

Earlier notice really would not help DVC who booked at 11 months (unless the announcement was made immediately following the 2015 weekends and I'm not sure anybody should have expected that from Disney). Although they can cancel rooms, if not flights.


----------



## ghornett

I also wanted to come pay my respects. This one hurts. The panels will be sorely missed. There's really nothing else like that at the parks or anywhere besides a destination convention. Glad I got to see what I did and when I did. I will miss it so much.


----------



## jane2073

LoKiHB said:


> It should be, and based on past performance, you're Great Grandkids will LOVE it when they attend the ribbon cutting.



This.  ^. It is so true it is not even funny.

This whole thing sucks and that is the nicest way I can put it.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I'm sorry for everyone whose trips have been negatively impacted by this!

My family is coming in January and are huge Star Wars fans, so we are excited about a new Vader/Chewbacca meet as well as SW fireworks on weekend nights. But that means I need to completely revamp our touring plans to make sure we are at HS on a weekend night. Is that Friday and Saturday only? Or Sunday nights too?


----------



## yulilin3

nervous1sttimer said:


> I'm sorry for everyone whose trips have been negatively impacted by this!
> 
> My family is coming in January and are huge Star Wars fans, so we are excited about a new Vader/Chewbacca meet as well as SW fireworks on weekend nights. But that means I need to completely revamp our touring plans to make sure we are at HS on a weekend night. Is that Friday and Saturday only? Or Sunday nights too?


Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Aerorea

I haven't posted here, but have been following along. Thank you so much for sharing all the information, joy, and pain over the years. I'm just so sad about losing SWW. After the Osborne Lights, it's a low blow - especially to have it announced at the bottom of a blog posting. If I had known 2015 was going to be the last year, we would have gone all out. We've attended several SWWs and are always there an opening day. Ugh.

We have a December trip booked, and coincidentally it happens to include the 17th. It happened to be the week available as a BB from this year's SWW. We found out about the AMC/DHS special event and tried like crazy to get tickets. Somehow we lucked out and we got ETX tickets. It was an unplanned expense, but hey, we figure it's a one-time only event and we'd kick ourselves if we didn't try for tickets. Now with experiences opening December 1st, I have to wonder - what is going to be special about the opening night event? Just the DJ??

We also have tentatively planned a trip for January (to take advantage of APs we just bought, thinking we'd use them for SWW too) scheduled for the (maybe?) beginning of the SotF. I wish Disney would provide a little more information, beyond the original announcement.

Just some good solid info and less of this PR fluff would be nice.


----------



## MrInfinity

quagmire0 said:


> I can see where people are disappointed with a tradition going away, but this really seems to be a net positive.  1. You're going to have way more Star Wars content and events happening all year round.  You are no longer constrained to two or three weekends.  2. This isn't really the case of something going away (i.e. Maelstrom or other rides/attractions that have gone away in the past), it's the start of a massive expansion.  It's akin to them closing Maelstrom and opening up Viking Land.
> 
> As someone who usually goes during that first full week in June, I'll be curious to see how this affects the crowds for those weekends.  Was SWW something that was attracting more people, or was it simultaneously keeping people (that weren't interested) away from what would be larger crowds?



Nod... I'm sad to see SWW go, but also glad to have been while it was here, and I'm looking forward to more Star Wars content year round.  I think the writing was on the wall for some time... When Star Wars was a 3rd party theme, they used it to prop crowds for a month by having some parties where they almost mocked Star Wars w the Hoopla... but now that this movie brand is part of Disney, they have to market it positively.  Before it was a superfan event for the 80's crowd.  Now they want this to be mainstream and worldwide for a new generation that will be seeing the new movies but were never attached to the old ones.

As for a time when Star Wars fans can bond... that's a good point... I am not ruling out the return of a superfan gathering event of some sort.  It's clearly closing for the construction, but we don't know what the landscape will be like beyond!

We're changing around our park days on our upcoming trip to be there during this new opening, so it's an little bonus for us!


----------



## joecal44

Saw the news and definitely bittersweet they needed to make a change to SWW.  Really enjoyed (and benefited from) reading the 2015 thread and was fortunate enough to take my 6 year old son this year. He loved it so much, was planning on making it a yearly tradition and including the rest of the family.  Glad we at least were able to immerse ourselves once. 

Will be there in December, so looking forward to some of the new offerings.


----------



## ErinCat

Maybe something can evolve like Dapper Days but Star Wars. 

Dapperdays.com


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

I for one am keeping my trip in June that i booked that would have covered the last star wars weekend. Guys new scenes in star tours, new awesome star wars rebels JTA, Launch Bay which is going to be amazing, character meets inside, and a cool little film saga thing. Plus I am sure merch and special food treats as well as fireworks beginning in Jan. (they may not be around for my trip but that's ok) All of this stuff is awesome and as a massive star wars fan, star wars media and a star wars blogger and podcaster I am still pumped. I will be at opening day for Season of the force at DL i can let you guys know how that goes it will also be in my trip report in my signature. Sure it would have been great for my nephew to see SWW but he's gonna be just as excited to see all this other stuff too. 

May the force be with all of you!

I am sad but still happy!!! STAR WARS LAND


----------



## yulilin3

I'm signing off for the night. What an emotional day.
Just had an argument with a friend of a friend on Facebook. They posted this




I know my friend posted in good fun but I just chimed in and reminded him that Launch Bay and SotF is not the same as SWW...well this friend of his started coming at me, in caps, saying that I was whining, why was I complaining, we are getting  whole land, etc...he told me that there will be more characters other than Chewie and Vader (he's a CM) and that maybe a celebrity will come...I just told him that what upset me the most was the lack of communication. Having SWW Summer 2016 on the site until today, sending emails, and phone calls, and advertisements with it is not ok. It's misleading, when they expect everyone to have a plan 6 months out, when DVC members have to put in their request earlier than that, also Disney never announced anything other than Launch Bay, extra scene on ST and SotF fireworks, that was it, if they are having more things why not just announce it, wouldn't that make people happy? ...he just said, but you'll get fireworks for 3 months...and then I just thought "he doesn't get it, and that's ok" I just told him agree to disagree.

And so we must move forward. Good night everyone


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> just got some information: inside Launch Bay there will be multiple character rooms, they will rotate so there will probably be more than 1 Vader and 1 Chewie and also, rumors of maybe some extra characters.


Ah how can there be more than one. There is only one chewie and one Vader.  Lol

Sorry I had to. There might be children reading. Shhhh


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Ah how can there be more than one. There is only one chewie and one Vader.  Lol
> 
> Sorry I had to. There might be children reading. Shhhh


they use the Force


----------



## jimim

Not having the weekends is not the same. Even if the whole park was Star Wars. U don't have the celebrity panels anymore or the meet and greats. That's what made the weekends great. The other stuff was cool too but the weekends felt like a convention. Sort of like how wdcc had their convention. I swear Disney waters down everything that is good anymore. Nothing is special. Dessert parties used to be cool but now they have them for every single thing in the parks. There are going to be dessert line waiting parties some day. 

There used to be one or two marathons. Now there are tons. 

Nuts.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

LoKiHB said:


> And work begins next year on the 14-acre _Star Wars_-themed land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. With construction underway, unfortunately, we won’t be able to offer _Star Wars_ Weekends. *While Star Wars Weekends has been a great way to enjoy the saga for a few days every year*, now the Force will be with Disney’s Hollywood Studios every day.
> 
> Way to downplay the event.. "a few days", like it was just a one off kid's party at Chuck E. Cheese.



translation/ comparison  for the non-Star Wars people

.... we are closing Victoria and Albert (fine dining restaurant $$$$)  but do not worry we still have lots of counter service locations for you to enjoy on property.


----------



## LoKiHB

Did I mention, how awesome it is now that our trip is two weeks out, that I can't switch around my dining reservations for Disney Jr Play & Dine so we can switch our park days so my son- who is completely devastated, can at least see the crappy replacement because- surprise, there are no available reservations 2 weeks out...

Fantastic!  

Ok, Second rant over...


----------



## cvjpirate

They will not understand. I hope I made my point to Disney, yes I emailed them and let them know my feelings.


----------



## Gianfootography




----------



## ethanwa

This one hurts but there is a huge plus to it in the end, which is Star Wars Land.

I am going to miss Star Wars Weekends greatly. It had such unique entertainment and talent. I'll miss the shows and the special parades. Darth's Maul was always fun to go into each year to see what new merchandise they had. And getting to see the Disney characters all dressed up like Star Wars (which will probably never happen again). It was really special for Star Wars fans like myself. It was up probably my favorite event of the year at WDW.

With that being said, Star Wars Land will make it all worth it, it's just going to take some time. And I do think Seasons of the Force is just a temporary thing and won't have nearly the appeal of SWW. And since Star Wars Land will be there 365 days a year, it won't have the same excitement after a way. I hope they come up with events beyond May 4th and 5th.

Change is hard... but at least there is a bright side to this all down the road with Star Wars Land! I can't complain there.

E


----------



## DisDadDVC

ethanwa said:


> This one hurts *but there is a huge plus to it in the end, which is Star Wars Land.*
> 
> I am going to miss Star Wars Weekends greatly. It had such unique entertainment and talent. I'll miss the shows and the special parades. Darth's Maul was always fun to go into each year to see what new merchandise they had. And getting to see the Disney characters all dressed up like Star Wars (which will probably never happen again). It was really special for Star Wars fans like myself. It was up probably my favorite event of the year at WDW.
> 
> With that being said, Star Wars Land will make it all worth it, it's just going to take some time. And I do think Seasons of the Force is just a temporary thing and won't have nearly the appeal of SWW. And since Star Wars Land will be there 365 days a year, it won't have the same excitement after a way. I hope they come up with events beyond May 4th and 5th.
> 
> Change is hard... but at least there is a bright side to this all down the road with Star Wars Land! I can't complain there.
> 
> E



And I would agree if that end was anywhere near 2016....


----------



## slaveone

I still blame the stormtroopers in the preshow for Kylo Ren's lightsaber. Because take that Han Solo.


----------



## Jennasis

Icecoldpenguin said:


> I for one am keeping my trip in June that i booked that would have covered the last star wars weekend. *Guys new scenes in star tours, new awesome star wars rebels JTA, Launch Bay which is going to be amazing, character meets inside, and a cool little film saga thing. Plus I am sure merch and special food treats as well as fireworks beginning in Jan. (they may not be around for my trip but that's ok)* All of this stuff is awesome and as a massive star wars fan, star wars media and a star wars blogger and podcaster I am still pumped. I will be at opening day for Season of the force at DL i can let you guys know how that goes it will also be in my trip report in my signature. Sure it would have been great for my nephew to see SWW but he's gonna be just as excited to see all this other stuff too.
> 
> May the force be with all of you!
> 
> I am sad but still happy!!! STAR WARS LAND



1.  New scene?  Big whoop.

2. New JTA?  I'm not a kid, nor do I have any...so big whoop to that.

3. Launch Bay is going to be amazing?  Perhaps.  They said that about 7DMT.

4.  Character meets?  Vader and Chewie, but no Disney characters dressed up, no Rebel hangar, no Sci-Fi Disney meal, no meet and greets with the actors, no panel discussions...

5.  Cool film saga thing?  You mean I can sit and watch clips from the movie I've seen 100 times, and can watch for free at home?

5.  I am POSITIVE there will be merch and food.  That's more money in their pockets.

6.  Fireworks...yay...and it's not okay with me if they are not around for my trip in May.

YMMV.  #yeahI'mbitter


----------



## Ninja Mom

I think if you understand what Disney has been doing recently with park entertainment then you know that Star Wars Weekends are dead forever. There is always some excuse like "We had to stop it because of park construction" but we can all do the math and realize that A) there are plenty of other areas where Star Wars Weekends events could have been held and B) lame excuses are all you get these days (Besides over priced "up-charge" events) from the people that are making the decisions concerning the parks. 

We won't be seeing any Star Wars land openings until 2021 at the earliest. Don't believe me? Then check out the much delayed timetable for the opening of Pandora at Animal kingdom or the eternity it took to fully open the new Fantasyland expansion complete with 1 themed room for the 7 Dwarfs RIDE and the ancient technology still in play on the Little Mermaid ride. 

Disney is depending on guests paying way more to get way less. That's all that we can expect these days and Star Wars Weekends will not ever be resurrected, period, as there is no way to charge another $100 dollar admission for that event on top of the $95 they con guests into paying for admittance to a park that has less and less to enjoy.

So enjoy the one Star Wars themed room they are going to open in December. It will be filled with moldy movie props, perhaps some wooden character cut outs that you can pose with and interactive electronics that will be perpetually broken a la Test Track. Oh and we can't forget the gift shop, because that will be the main point of that whole experience. Less for more $$$, less for more $$$, it's only about how little people are willing to settle for, how far can we sucker them in?  So Sad....

~NM


----------



## pmaurer74

LoKiHB said:


> Did I mention, how awesome it is now that our trip is two weeks out, that I can't switch around my dining reservations for Disney Jr Play & Dine so we can switch our park days so my son- who is completely devastated, can at least see the crappy replacement because- surprise, there are no available reservations 2 weeks out...
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> Ok, Second rant over...


we were there last week and tons of ADRs were available the day before due to cancellations. Keep checking.


----------



## LoKiHB

I have not read one positive reaction on any web site to this announcement, aside from the oddly super excited handful of people that responded on the DPB.  I keep thinking back to the OP that had a conversation with a CM who told her "Disney is listening!"  They listened all right, and told us exactly where we can take our Star Wars Weekends.

I would have loved to be in on the meeting where these geniuses put their heads together and said... "No one will care if we cancel it!  We're going to have a room!!!  WITH STUFF IN IT!!!  Now, who wants Chipotle?"

I would also like to emphasize that I am ONLY keeping my posts here G and PG rated because of the board.  My thoughts are VERY VERY R rated bordering on NC-17... Just sayin'


----------



## Dittz

Like others, I believe this totally sucks.  I had always told my son that one day I'd take him to SWW. I was gonna do this past May, but couldn't justify 2 trips so close together (we had been in October for his sisters birthday). So in secret I planned our trip for next June.  I guess the only upside for me is the fact that he doesn't know we are going.  Trying to decided if I should show him that Star Wars weekends has forever been canceled then my surprise trip will really be a surprise.  We are still going to go, it is a trip just the 2 of us. I guess we can spend less time at HS, and do more other stuff.  Looks like we can split a day between AK and HS since they are both such "not much to do" parks.


----------



## cduff0908

Has anyone that wrote to Disney about this gotten a response yet?  I'm curious about what they might be saying.


----------



## LoKiHB

pmaurer74 said:


> we were there last week and tons of ADRs were available the day before due to cancellations. Keep checking.




I hope so, at this point though, the only reason I'm even considering trying, is because of my oldest.  We can always hop a bus to DHS on an early evening to see the WONDER that is Launch Bay...  Somehow, I don't think it's going to be all that long of a wait once people see exactly what is replacing Star Wars Weekends.


----------



## Planogirl

This surprises me. They could have really pushed the new area during SWW.

There isn't much reason to go to DHS any more. I'm insisting on it during this trip just to see the last Osborne Lights. I was recently thinking that SWW was another good reason to go but now they're both gone.


----------



## LoKiHB

cduff0908 said:


> Has anyone that wrote to Disney about this gotten a response yet?  I'm curious about what they might be saying.



I wrote right after the announcement earlier (you can see my email a few pages back), and have heard nothing.  I'm guessing I will either get no response since I did say I was cancelling my reservation or some bs about how there so many exciting things planned for Spring and a list of stuff I have no interest in, rounded off with a "Have a Magical Day!!!"


----------



## mshanson3121

I'm confused? I just read two days ago on the Disney website that SWW were coming next summer. What changed?


----------



## drlaurafsu

Very sad. Just got home from Wine and Dine. Definitely wasn't expecting this! And I just booked yacht club for 9 night to cover 2 sww. We will make one last trip probably for a longish trip before our seasonal passes expire. It probably wont be in May. And it will include 3 days at Universal as we had planned. 

On the plus side...we wont need to stay with walking distance to HS. We also wont renew our passes. We will get to see SOTF when we go to DL for the half marathon in Jan. 

DS and I have gone for 3 years. It has been a wonderful mother/son experience for us. By the time SW land is open he wont want to hang with mom the same way he does now. And that makes me sad. He already doesn't care about meeting characters except the SWW ones. 

We still have 8 days on non-expiring tickets so we will still go for a couple of trips but it wont be the same. We may be back as passholders at some future date but for now the expense just wont be worthwhile. 

On the plus side we now have more opportunities to go other places on vacation too.


----------



## Cynister

I'm trying to get caught up on this thread & I join with everyone in how disappointed my family is with the cancellation of SWW, not only because it was quickly becoming a favorite family tradition for us, but the depth of the disappointment mainly hits strongest because of the poor communication & planning on Disney's part. Surely these weekends make Disney a ton of money, I would venture to guess far more than Osborne lights. That being said, one would have thought it would only be in everyone's interest to pay it forward a little to those customers that pay that money out in the form of warning of a last year, or even earlier announcement at D23 given the knowledge that many book a year in advance.

A big thank you to Yulady, you have been a tremendous help over the years. Your time & energy in putting all of this information together was spectacular.

I'm left with a few questions perhaps someone could help with. I apologize if I missed the answers in the pages from the announcement. From what I gather we think SoTF is still happening in WDW, but they just haven't officially posted the dates (even though they did earlier & then took them down), correct? Was it omitted from the things to come in the blog? I missed it.

I know the thought is that Launch Bay may have a soft opening 11/27-28. Would that likely mean it would be open to the public after that? I thought I saw someone say Launch Bay may be FP+? 

For those of us who have purchased the SW movie event, is the thought now that all that will be included for this event is the preview to the movie a day early (which you can't guarantee your party will sit together unless you wait all day in line), after-hours viewing of the Launch Bay (which on 12/17, might already be open & a FP+ option?), after-hours viewing of the new Star Tours scene (which is a FP+ option already), a dance party, & a commemorative ticket? Is that right?


----------



## LoKiHB

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm confused? I just read two days ago on the Disney website that SWW were coming next summer. What changed?




That page is the same every year.  After SWW ends, they just change the dates to the next year as a placeholder.  As a matter of fact, the page was up until about an hour after they made the announcement.

What has many people here up in arms is that recently, folks had been getting email responses from Disney confirming SWW.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm confused? I just read two days ago on the Disney website that SWW were coming next summer. What changed?


Disney kept that announcement flying until they were ready to announce the cancelation. Unfortunately, Sales CMs kept referring to this website info when they responded to guests.

Disney had to get beyond the merchandise blitz of September 4th, the opening ticket sales of The Force Awakens along with the accompanying special event at DHS on December 17th, and finally, with SotF opening soon in DL, only then would they finally announce what had been expected.

yulilin3 did a great job of presenting all the info and keeping everyone informed. Our family had a great SWW '14 day thanks to yulilin and her info and insights. Now, I'm looking forward to her Launch Bay and SotF info for my upcoming February trip!


----------



## ErinCat

yulilin3 said:


> I can only check 30 days at a time, but up to Dec. 9th nothing is offered





CJK said:


> I have fast passes booked in Hollywood Studios on Jan. 2nd and I just tried to change any of them to Launch bay and it's not listed as an option (tier 1 or tier 2).



OK, I swear that the page for Launch Bay said "Fastpass offered" when I looked earlier. But now it does not. So that was either fixed or they want to open the FP+ secretly.


----------



## Bronte

I have not been on the boards for awhile ...
Very dissappointed that there will be no more Star Wars Weekends. We have been going for years and already booked the Boardwalk for the second week in May.

We will be at HS on December 17th.  Was only planning on seeing the Holiday Lights.  Is there something else going on that night at the studios ???


----------



## mesaboy2

ErinCat said:


> OK, *I swear that the page for Launch Bay said "Fastpass offered" when I looked earlier. But now it does not.* So that was either fixed or they want to open the FP+ secretly.



It did say that, I saw it too.


----------



## epcotty

When is Launch Bay opening?  I don't expect much from that but at least it's a new attraction to help w/ the closed attractions


----------



## mesaboy2

epcotty said:


> When is Launch Bay opening?  I don't expect much from that but at least it's a new attraction to help w/ the closed attractions



December 1 officially.


----------



## rstamm

First they took away Hyperspace Hoopla my favorite show ever and now they took away the whole Star Wars Weekends.

I am so disappointed!
We went every year for SWW I just can't believe something so popular is over.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Jennasis said:


> 1.  New scene?  Big whoop.
> 
> 2. New JTA?  I'm not a kid, nor do I have any...so big whoop to that.
> 
> 3. Launch Bay is going to be amazing?  Perhaps.  They said that about 7DMT.
> 
> 4.  Character meets?  Vader and Chewie, but no Disney characters dressed up, no Rebel hangar, no Sci-Fi Disney meal, no meet and greets with the actors, no panel discussions...
> 
> 5.  Cool film saga thing?  You mean I can sit and watch clips from the movie I've seen 100 times, and can watch for free at home?
> 
> 5.  I am POSITIVE there will be merch and food.  That's more money in their pockets.
> 
> 6.  Fireworks...yay...and it's not okay with me if they are not around for my trip in May.
> 
> YMMV.  #yeahI'mbitter



In the most loving way possible this cracked me up because I totally understand your feelings and my post is me being as happy as I can be and trying to fight off the sadness.

I went to SWW 3 or 4 times and I enjoyed it immensely. As many have said it was like a comic con or a star wars celebration in between other conventions. I was looking forward to taking my nephews. I also was just on a few podcasts talking about how much business SWW brings in for disney. There has to be a logical reason but I think this just goes hand in hand with how they are doing things right now. They really have scaled back on the special events and have made things less special feeling. So I totally get it.

The only thing that excites me about this is that it changes my plans for my trip to where I don't have to buy park hoppers so YAY saved money.

#wefeelyourpain


----------



## RedM94

To say the least, my son and I share your disappointin hearing SWW is cancelled.  I had a BWV room booked with a back up plan of doing Universal Studios if it were cancelled.  I received a special room discount code from them a couple of weeks ago and just would have gone at an earlier date.  

As luck would have it, flight prices dropped for my flights yesterday and I booked them last night.  Today the announcement came out to cancel.  Flights are way to expensive to change, so I am not sure what I am going to do at this point.  

Well, in the end we all knew this was a possibility.


----------



## lovethattink

I liken SWW to a huge family reunion. Seeing old friends and new friends with Star Wars as the commonality. We haven't missed a SWW since 2004.

As for the Launch Bay, I have big hopes for it. When I came out of the preview for The Good Dinosaur, I noticed the restrooms for the Launch Bay are closed too. The ENTIRE building is closed for refurbishment. I'm hoping every nook and cranny is used in some way.  There was the art gallery, the lobby area with seating, the area where you watched the Mushu clip, the game areas, the M&G areas, the animation class area, and the restrooms. I can't wait to see what they've done there. I will be at DHS on Black Friday!! Hopefully, there is a soft opening?


----------



## pangyal

We bought totally non refundable plane tickets last month. I've been talking up SWW to my little guy non stop and hubby was super duper excited about it, as was I obviously. Now I have to break it to them after telling them that Disney confirmed it multiple times to people on this thread. WTH Disney, you have no experience dealing with kids so you don't know how to manage expectations, is that it? UGH!!!


----------



## HopperFan

ErinCat said:


> OK, I swear that the page for Launch Bay said "Fastpass offered" when I looked earlier. But now it does not. So that was either fixed or they want to open the FP+ secretly.



It did and now it's gone. I think there was an inquiry made on the blog and the answer was FP+ was in reference to Star Tours only which is listed at the bottom of the page as part of the "Star Wars Experience".  It was confusing.


----------



## Tiggerette

Thanks yulilin3 and all involved in sharing information. I'm grateful for all your time and many efforts. 

I have the unfortunate task to alert our reunion group, who had been planning over a year for SWW. However, this news opens up new options such as a visit to Universal Studios, and/or the Pirates mini-golf for fun reunion activity. Now we have more options to keep our trip "magical" without the necessity to stay at the Mouse. We'll see how the reunion group wants to proceed. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Disney - I will always love you - however, right now I feel like you are a puppy that just peed on my carpet.....


----------



## slaveone

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Disney - I will always love you - however, right now I feel like you are a puppy that just peed on my carpet.....


More like we are the loyal puppies who just got kicked and can't understand why we were bad guys.


----------



## LoKiHB

mesaboy2 said:


> It did say that, I saw it too.



Wow, surprise, they confirmed something then changed it without any notice. What made you think they would ever do something like that???


----------



## DisMommyTX

RedM94 said:


> To say the least, my son and I share your disappointin hearing SWW is cancelled.  I had a BWV room booked with a back up plan of doing Universal Studios if it were cancelled.  I received a special room discount code from them a couple of weeks ago and just would have gone at an earlier date.
> 
> As luck would have it, flight prices dropped for my flights yesterday and I booked them last night.  Today the announcement came out to cancel.  Flights are way to expensive to change, so I am not sure what I am going to do at this point.
> 
> Well, in the end we all knew this was a possibility.



You can usually cancel within 24 hours, even nonrefundable flights. Call the airline directly, and tell them you booked the wrong dates. Most have a 24 hr 'oops' policy for online bookings.


----------



## Abbey1

Is there a possibility that they would do a dessert party for the fireworks during the SotF? Or a Star Wars character meal or something? Is it possible they have some surprises they haven't announced yet for the SotF, or is what they've announced most likely all there will be?


----------



## DisDadDVC

RedM94 said:


> To say the least, my son and I share your disappointin hearing SWW is cancelled.  I had a BWV room booked with a back up plan of doing Universal Studios if it were cancelled.  I received a special room discount code from them a couple of weeks ago and just would have gone at an earlier date.
> 
> As luck would have it, flight prices dropped for my flights yesterday and I booked them last night.  Today the announcement came out to cancel.  Flights are way to expensive to change, so I am not sure what I am going to do at this point.
> 
> Well, in the end we all knew this was a possibility.



All airlines allow free cancellation within 24 hrs.


----------



## LATJLP

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't expect the SW December offerings will change the overall DHS experience much, if at all.



Except the line for Star Tours might be pretty long for a while, with the promise that all of the Tours will be the new version....for a couple months. 

We just arrived today, and luckily will be here early December.....I already have 3 FP to Star Tours in early December, so at least there is that......I hope.  

I guess it's time to go cancel the hotel and airfare (thank you, again, Southwest for letting me reschedule this without costing me anything!).   Hmmm, I wonder if spring in New York is nice.....or.......


----------



## aprincessatlast

I am so glad we went when we did. It really was a fun experience for our first "nerd" convention as we called it. It did just seem to have an air about it that I don't think can be duplicated. All the characters walking around and interacting. All the fan boys dressed up was so much fun to see. I am also disappointed with the rumors that there will no longer be star wars mickey type merchandise as that is what my kids always got for souvenirs on our trips. No doubt they canceled it as they were tired of offering something without an up charge party ticket attached to an event like SWW. All it takes is seeing a charge of $100 for a villains meet and greet dance party to see that.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> I liken SWW to a huge family reunion. Seeing old friends and new friends with Star Wars as the commonality. We haven't missed a SWW since 2004.
> 
> As for the Launch Bay, I have big hopes for it. When I came out of the preview for The Good Dinosaur, I noticed the restrooms for the Launch Bay are closed too. The ENTIRE building is closed for refurbishment. I'm hoping every nook and cranny is used in some way.  There was the art gallery, the lobby area with seating, the area where you watched the Mushu clip, the game areas, the M&G areas, the animation class area, and the restrooms. I can't wait to see what they've done there. I will be at DHS on Black Friday!! Hopefully, there is a soft opening?




I just FP+ Star Tours for that day (Black Friday) just to be safe (and on the 1st). It took a few tries to get FP options that were not Frozen Sing-a-long. I wish there was an option in the app to remove rides I have no intentions of ever doing. I was planning on being at MK (Black Friday) for a Star Wars Podcast meet up, guess I'll be park hopping it to DHS too.


----------



## MrInfinity

LoKiHB said:


> Did I mention, how awesome it is now that our trip is two weeks out, that I can't switch around my dining reservations for Disney Jr Play & Dine so we can switch our park days so my son- who is completely devastated, can at least see the crappy replacement because- surprise, there are no available reservations 2 weeks out...
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> Ok, Second rant over...



If you think it's a crappy replacement, why do you want to change your days?  We changed ours cuz it sounds cool.  The timing fell into our lap for having a December trip!  It's not a SWW, but it wasn't there at all a few days ago and it sounds like they've added a few SW things to check out at HS that weren't there before. 

Why does Launch Bay have to be a wonder?  It's an interim stop gap to create some SW hype at HS while they do construction.  We don't know what sort of May-The-4th party they'll have when this construction nears completion.


----------



## mom2rb

My little brother is getting married in Destin, in June. Being the amazing aunt that I am, I decided to tell my nephew all about SWW. With the plan of flying to Disney a week before the wedding and getting a rental car to drive to Destin the day of the rehearsal dinner. I upgraded my family's tickets for our December trip to APs. I called every day to get a 2 bedroom at BCV right at the 7 month mark. My nephew is 13 and my boys our 17, my nephew was so excited about getting to go with his cousins by themselves and wait in line to see their favorites. I know that I will still make sure that it is a great trip, airfare is bought and we still have to be in Florida. I am just sad to tell all the boys.


----------



## agavegirl1

Since SWW was the only way I could convince DH to get off his "every four years" schedule, I guess I'll be back in 2018.


----------



## mmmears

Why would there be FP+ for Launch Bay?  I thought it was just an area for photo ops, a chance to buy lots of stuff, and a meet & greet?  I'm curious since it will be open during our trip and I wasn't planning on using a FP for it, but now I'm wondering if we need to rethink our plans?


----------



## 1supermomsmd

I'm unclear whether the Darth Vader and Chewie "meets" are your traditional character meet and greets, or something else. Does anyone have a sense of this? Thank you in advance for any further insight!


----------



## soniam

Well, I guess I'm late to the funeral. I am very disappointed; however, I guess deep down I knew it was coming. I have been planning our trip for June since April of this year. It would have been our first SWW. However, I am trying to be a glass half full person right now. Although, I am not sure if it's full of broken glass shards or blue milk We have a backup plan for a March trip. I just hope they announce the end dates for the fireworks soon, so I can decide if it's worth it to go in March instead of June I am at least grateful that they announced it this soon, instead of waiting until the week after I got up at 3am PST the morning of our best friend's wedding to book ADRs. Luckily, my family is taking it pretty well. I have kept a lot of SWW info from them as a surprise, so I don't think they totally know what they are missing. I really feel for the regular SWW attendees, the 501st participants, and the CMs involved. I know these people are going to be the most affected.

I appreciate everyone's camaraderie and advice on this thread. A very special loud shout out goes to @yulilin3 for her tireless and exuberant efforts. If they end up doing any dessert parties or special meals for SOTF, we could do a roll call for that. However, I know it won't be the same. I guess I should just be thankful that I still will get to go to Disney one way or the other.


----------



## soniam

mmmears said:


> Why would there be FP+ for Launch Bay?  I thought it was just an area for photo ops, a chance to buy lots of stuff, and a meet & greet?  I'm curious since it will be open during our trip and I wasn't planning on using a FP for it, but now I'm wondering if we need to rethink our plans?



It doesn't look like FP+ will be offered, unless of course they change their minds, which is completely unheard of It opens 12/1. I think it will remain open until either they need to close it for Toy Story Land expansion (not sure if they need to do this or not) or until closer to SW Land opening.



1supermomsmd said:


> I'm unclear whether the Darth Vader and Chewie "meets" are your traditional character meet and greets, or something else. Does anyone have a sense of this? Thank you in advance for any further insight!



I think it will be like regular M&G. What do you think would be different about it? It may or may not use FP+, probably not. There is also supposed to be a Vader M&G for Chase card holders. I don't know if this will be at special times, or if there will be multiple Vader M&G at the same time.


----------



## xApril

I'm so thankful that I was introduced to the event two years ago. I had gone for my first time about 4 years back, but I didn't really experience the event - just walked around and saw the characters and thought, "oh, that's it?" but I was lucky enough to have someone show me the event 2 years ago and I was hooked. I'm glad I got to have my two years and I'm thankful for this thread. I checked it every day during SWW and I have checked this one every day since it was posted. 

Thank you to Yulady for all the information and for always being such a sweetheart whenever I run into you. It's people like you that really made this event special for me.

It doesn't say the event is cancelled for good, so maybe, just maybe, one day we can have SWW again in some form.


----------



## 1supermomsmd

[I think it will be like regular M&G. What do you think would be different about it? It may or may not use FP+, probably not. There is also supposed to be a Vader M&G for Chase card holders. I don't know if this will be at special times, or if there will be multiple Vader M&G at the same time.[/QUOTE]

Many thanks Soniam!!! I saw some reference on the thread about cardboard cutouts - probably a bit of sarcasm - but didn't see traditional Disney meet & greet language. So made me wonder if it might be the Aurasma type of photo ops they had for Frozen.

As for the "Chase" M&G for Vader, I had not seen that previously. I would appreciate that!!! Would love to hear more about this once folks know/speculate about anything.


----------



## ArchOwl

I am a DL vet, total WDW newbie.  A friend was interested in SWW, so I was playing around on the WDW side of things a couple weeks ago.  Just TODAY I received this in the mail.  Wow, total Disney fail.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I noticed this on the Dibb for January FP:





 Meet Chewbacca at Star Wars Launch Bay - Closed


----------



## Jfsag123

I can definitely see them adding the SW character meets as FP+ options in a park that is lacking in FP+ options. 

 As predicted, DS was heartbroken when I told him.  He then asked me to take a picture of his tear-stained face to send to Disney to show them how upset he is.  Don't think they'll care, bud, but it's a nice thought.


----------



## Planogirl

I really wish that Disney would have handled this more like the Osborne Lights. Announce when there will be a last SWW and then really play it up. This almost seems like a last minute decision.


----------



## gismo1554

I am not surprised but I wouldn't give up hope that it wont be back once the rennovations are done. There is nothing to say it wont return especially seeing as it hasn't had a grand farewell year. I wonder if the year SW opens in the park they will do a farewell SWW as an opening maybe.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> I'm trying to get caught up on this thread & I join with everyone in how disappointed my family is with the cancellation of SWW, not only because it was quickly becoming a favorite family tradition for us, but the depth of the disappointment mainly hits strongest because of the poor communication & planning on Disney's part. Surely these weekends make Disney a ton of money, I would venture to guess far more than Osborne lights. That being said, one would have thought it would only be in everyone's interest to pay it forward a little to those customers that pay that money out in the form of warning of a last year, or even earlier announcement at D23 given the knowledge that many book a year in advance.
> 
> A big thank you to Yulady, you have been a tremendous help over the years. Your time & energy in putting all of this information together was spectacular.
> 
> I'm left with a few questions perhaps someone could help with. I apologize if I missed the answers in the pages from the announcement. From what I gather we think SoTF is still happening in WDW, but they just haven't officially posted the dates (even though they did earlier & then took them down), correct? Was it omitted from the things to come in the blog? I missed it.
> 
> I know the thought is that Launch Bay may have a soft opening 11/27-28. Would that likely mean it would be open to the public after that? I thought I saw someone say Launch Bay may be FP+?
> 
> For those of us who have purchased the SW movie event, is the thought now that all that will be included for this event is the preview to the movie a day early (which you can't guarantee your party will sit together unless you wait all day in line), after-hours viewing of the Launch Bay (which on 12/17, might already be open & a FP+ option?), after-hours viewing of the new Star Tours scene (which is a FP+ option already), a dance party, & a commemorative ticket? Is that right?


thanks for you kind words, as to your questions:
 SotF: no mention on the blog post at all but it still looks like it will start some time in January. 
Soft Opening of Launch Bay looks like it will be Nov 27th, with a soft opening you never know if they would leave it open all day everyday or not. Official opening is Dec. 1st so I would imagine they would just leave it open.
Special Movie Party: I really don't know if they will add special stuff to what was already announced, I sure hope so or else they will have another ticket refund nightmare on their hands




ErinCat said:


> OK, I swear that the page for Launch Bay said "Fastpass offered" when I looked earlier. But now it does not. So that was either fixed or they want to open the FP+ secretly.


It did say fp+ would be offered, I guess that was leftover from when Minnie was in there and she had fp+ for about a month



epcotty said:


> When is Launch Bay opening?  I don't expect much from that but at least it's a new attraction to help w/ the closed attractions


Like Mesaboy said, Dec. 1st. I will still keep the first pages updated with all the info so go there to see any news



slaveone said:


> More like we are the loyal puppies who just got kicked and can't understand why we were bad guys.


totally agree, I feel like I got punched in the guts



Abbey1 said:


> Is there a possibility that they would do a dessert party for the fireworks during the SotF? Or a Star Wars character meal or something? Is it possible they have some surprises they haven't announced yet for the SotF, or is what they've announced most likely all there will be?


It's possible that a dessert party might be offered. Character meals are a bit more iffy, the only option for that would be if they bring back Rebel Hangar. No character dining at H&V or Sci Fi at this point
They can always add things to SotF, the point is that they haven't announced so I hope they include ALL the details when they do



mmmears said:


> Why would there be FP+ for Launch Bay?  I thought it was just an area for photo ops, a chance to buy lots of stuff, and a meet & greet?  I'm curious since it will be open during our trip and I wasn't planning on using a FP for it, but now I'm wondering if we need to rethink our plans?


It showed when they first opened the LB page that it would and like I said the Minnie meet and greet had fp+ for like a month. But after I and other people asked on the blog post they promptly fixed it.



1supermomsmd said:


> I'm unclear whether the Darth Vader and Chewie "meets" are your traditional character meet and greets, or something else. Does anyone have a sense of this? Thank you in advance for any further insight!


They look like traditional meet and greets, I have been told by several people in entertainment there will be multiple rooms so the wait shouldn't be that bad. I've also been told that there might be other characters but that hasn't been confirmed at all



Planogirl said:


> I really wish that Disney would have handled this more like the Osborne Lights. Announce when there will be a last SWW and then really play it up. This almost seems like a last minute decision.


It does, at least with the O-Lights we got to say a proper goodbye


----------



## LoKiHB

MrInfinity said:


> If you think it's a crappy replacement, why do you want to change your days?  We changed ours cuz it sounds cool.  The timing fell into our lap for having a December trip!  It's not a SWW, but it wasn't there at all a few days ago and it sounds like they've added a few SW things to check out at HS that weren't there before.
> 
> Why does Launch Bay have to be a wonder?  It's an interim stop gap to create some SW hype at HS while they do construction.  We don't know what sort of May-The-4th party they'll have when this construction nears completion.




Because my son is 9 and is very upset that his tenth birthday is now ruined, and since we will be cancelling our May trip, he wants to see it because Star Wars is his favorite thing in the world. I have zero desire to see it.


----------



## hauntedcity

Very disappointing, but not too surprising.  

I'm so glad that we got to attend last year.  And a *HUGE THANK YOU* to @yulilin3 and everyone else who contributed to last year's thread, because we had THE BEST DISNEY TRIP EVER (tm)!

Doug


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> I just FP+ Star Tours for that day (Black Friday) just to be safe (and on the 1st). It took a few tries to get FP options that were not Frozen Sing-a-long. I wish there was an option in the app to remove rides I have no intentions of ever doing. I was planning on being at MK (Black Friday) for a Star Wars Podcast meet up, guess I'll be park hopping it to DHS too.



You know that Ashley is signing from 2 to 4 on Nov 27 and 28, at Watto's Grotto, right? It's a merchandising event.  We'll keep our eyes out for you. We did the same with FP+, just in case! No worries, we'll go see the Frozen sing-along for you 

http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/artist-showcase-with-ashley-eckstein/?instance_id=




MrInfinity said:


> If you think it's a crappy replacement, why do you want to change your days?  We changed ours cuz it sounds cool.  The timing fell into our lap for having a December trip!  It's not a SWW, but it wasn't there at all a few days ago and it sounds like they've added a few SW things to check out at HS that weren't there before.
> 
> Why does Launch Bay have to be a wonder?  It's an interim stop gap to create some SW hype at HS while they do construction.  We don't know what sort of May-The-4th party they'll have when this construction nears completion.



They have only ever had one May the 4th party that I can remember. However, last year, they had 501st marching around the park and it was very cool! Also had some special merchandise released. Vader cupcakes and specialty drinks.



LoKiHB said:


> Because my son is 9 and is very upset that his tenth birthday is now ruined, and since we will be cancelling our May trip, he wants to see it because Star Wars is his favorite thing in the world. I have zero desire to see it.



Yesterday, my son felt his whole life was ruined. I'm trying to minimize the impact of yesterday's announcement by focusing on all the new Star Wars coming to DHS. Everything sounds absolutely perfect for pre-teens! And as an adult, my husband and I are pretty excited to see what Nov/Dec/Jan bring to DHS! Being winter for Season of the Force works great for us since ds can't control his body temperature!


----------



## yulilin3

I had to write a post on my blog about this. I've been told I can't post links to it directly so I guess you can just click on the link in my signature, even though I make no money from people reading my blog.


----------



## msmama

I still think that SeasonS of the force means that it's something they are going to do more than once.  Otherwise, it'd just be Season of the force (no s).  May be the grammar nerd in me, but I have a hard time thinking Disney wouldn't milk the Star Wars cash cow for all it's worth.  

They KNOW that people want SWW.  I may be in the minority, but I think that they really just thought they couldn't do it well with whatever is going to be happening at HS next summer.  I'd be SHOCKED if it turns out there was nothing more than whatever they've got going on in Janurary for next year!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Not that this will go anywhere... but I think Disney really handled this incredibly badly.

They should have had their act together enough to announce this at D23 when they made other announcements.
Barring that, they COULD HAVE announced this before opening up the SW Dark Side Half for those who might have picked that INSTEAD of a May/June trip had they known there would be no SWW!!
Barring even THAT, they could have at least placed "TBD" language on their website rather than "Coming Summer 2016!"
Then the cherry on top, CM's putting confirmation of the event IN WRITING to people whose trips were ENTIRELY planned around the event.
It always bugs me that they expect people to plan trips 6mos. out... DVC members to plan them 7mos. or 11 mos. out, and they disregard those timelines when they announce events.

We're not selling our DVC points, swearing off WDW, or mounting a demonstration in Times Square, but we are pretty cranky about this.  Cranky about no SWW but CRANKIER about how they mishandled this.

I was suspicious when SWW wasn't mentioned at D23 and posted about that here way back when. But without their confirmation, we still made plans just in case... and NOTHING they did officially gave a sense that we shouldn't.

As always, the sun doesn't rise or set around any one Disney fan constituency.  Force Awakens will do fine, WDW will do fine, and Disney will do fine. I still think that Disney should have more respect for people and the timeline on which they need to plan their trips.  That would only be good business.


----------



## Cluelyss

I agree (maybe wishful thinking?) about the use of Season vs Seasons. Hoping this continues along the same lines as the new Minnie dinners, and they have new offerings seasonally. Coincidentally, the initial "season" for Minnie's Dine is Jan - Mar, so maybe that's all they're releasing for now?? One can hope, right?


msmama said:


> I still think that SeasonS of the force means that it's something they are going to do more than once.  Otherwise, it'd just be Season of the force (no s).  May be the grammar nerd in me, but I have a hard time thinking Disney wouldn't milk the Star Wars cash cow for all it's worth.
> 
> They KNOW that people want SWW.  I may be in the minority, but I think that they really just thought they couldn't do it well with whatever is going to be happening at HS next summer.  I'd be SHOCKED if it turns out there was nothing more than whatever they've got going on in Janurary for next year!!


----------



## LoKiHB

lovethattink said:


> You know that Ashley is signing from 2 to 4 on Nov 27 and 28, at Watto's Grotto, right? It's a merchandising event.  We'll keep our eyes out for you. We did the same with FP+, just in case! No worries, we'll go see the Frozen sing-along for you
> 
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/events/artist-showcase-with-ashley-eckstein/?instance_id=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have only ever had one May the 4th party that I can remember. However, last year, they had 501st marching around the park and it was very cool! Also had some special merchandise released. Vader cupcakes and specialty drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, my son felt his whole life was ruined. I'm trying to minimize the impact of yesterday's announcement by focusing on all the new Star Wars coming to DHS. Everything sounds absolutely perfect for pre-teens! And as an adult, my husband and I are pretty excited to see what Nov/Dec/Jan bring to DHS! Being winter for Season of the Force works great for us since ds can't control his body temperature!




I feel your pain. The look on my son's face broke my heart. You are right. The new Star Wars stuff sounds good for the kids, unfortunately, we will be there in two weeks and while I will make sure to take him to see it, it will still be upsetting. My son is going to be 10. This was going to be our big SWW trip. All out. All the character meals, all the experiences, nothing left undone. For me, this was our last big hurrah before he got too cool to hang out with Dad anymore. 

I'm very happy though that it will work out for you and your son! I'm always thrilled to see young kids experience Star Wars in any form.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Many members of 501st have been chatting it up... some believe if Disney brings some sort of SW event back it will not be nearly as big as SWW has been... and there are others that believe Disney will not involve the 501st / Rebel Legion in the new future events, stating that they simply don't need us anymore.

I for one am so very thankful I got to march this year, and dying a little inside thinking of how wonderful it was and how much I looked forward to doing it again in 2016... I am thankful I at least got to feel that exhilaration of marching once in my life time… and I couldn’t have even imagined how it felt to do so, it's only a feeling you know by dressing in that costume, and being cheered at by hundreds of fellow Star Wars loving fans that are just joyfully happy about Star Wars as you are. There is nothing like it in the whole world… Being there at Disney in the midst of all that happiness heightened by Star Wars Fans is beyond exhilarating. Why, because Star Wars spans all, race, gender, religion and age… Star Wars Fans are the melting pot we all wish the world would become, and for a moment in the Happiest Place on Earth is feels like paradise.

My apologies for not coming by sooner and mourning our loss… it is a loss, it may sound crazy to say it like that but all of us on this board/thread know how much this event and our community is a HUGE part of our lives. I have been hesitant to come out and get back on the boards this year, fearful of this announcement. I have come to know many of you out here, not just online but in person, and I adore you all.

Huge Hugs to my DISboard Star Wars family…


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> For me, this was our last big hurrah before he got too cool to hang out with Dad anymore.


I TOTALLY get it!  My son is turning 11 in Feb.  That said... A SW fan is NEVER too old to hang out with fellow SW fans... ... even if that fellow fan is Dad.  At least that's what I'm counting on...


----------



## lovethattink

LoKiHB said:


> I feel your pain. The look on my son's face broke my heart. You are right. The new Star Wars stuff sounds good for the kids, unfortunately, we will be there in two weeks and while I will make sure to take him to see it, it will still be upsetting. My son is going to be 10. This was going to be our big SWW trip. All out. All the character meals, all the experiences, nothing left undone. For me, this was our last big hurrah before he got too cool to hang out with Dad anymore.
> 
> I'm very happy though that it will work out for you and your son! I'm always thrilled to see young kids experience Star Wars in any form.



We've held off on Disney Infinity 3.0 til Christmas. So being able to play it there will be a big deal for my son. Seeing Vader and Chewie indoors where he's not exposed to the heat will be literally lifesaving! Last year was the toughest SWW for us since everything for it was outdoors, except celebrity autographs.

I'm so sorry for you and your son. That's so disappointing and frustrating to have his double digit birthday plans so drastically changed. I hope your son doesn't ever get too cool to hang out with Dad!


----------



## DisDadDVC

I'm as bummed as anyone about SWW being cancelled, but this helped put things in perspective for me:

*Daniel Fleetwood, Terminally Ill 'Star Wars' Fan Who Got Final Wish, Has Died*

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...nally-ill-star-wars-fan-who-got-final-n460556


----------



## Mikie

I'm so sorry for those whose 2016 trips have been screwed up!

I am not in any way trying to diminish that, because no amount of anticipation about future projects improves your trip NOW. However, I am curious about the predictions from those of you who follow SWW more closely than I do that they'd be gone forever? With what feels to me like ever-increasing up charge events, I would assume that there will be some kind of special "parties" in the future.  I could see them still see them being near May the 4th.  I see comments that the park will be full enough with General/everyday Star Wars stuff, but they did Frozen Summer when parks are "busy enough" (summers!) and MVMCP when parks are "busy enough" (holidays - although I know many of them land in slower weeks). . .

Not at all arguing these will replicate SWW, but I'm interested in thoughts on some sort of replacement/seasonal add-on.

So sorry for those missing out this year!


----------



## theheartonfire03

Is there any more on the rumor of a soft opening for the Launch Bay? (sorry if I missed it, have been trying to comb through the pages!)


----------



## blackmamba10000

I feel awful for everyone that had trips planned. I'd think they would still offer things like the fireworks, character dining etc. Instead of cancelling it completely.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I understand the construction difficulties - but if Disney really wanted to hold the event they could - it's Disney afterall!!!   Maybe move it to Epcot and toss it in Future World - there are a million places for meet/ greets and they could take over areas in Innovations and that poor building between FW and Mexico that has nothing in it.


----------



## Jennasis

Mikie said:


> I'm so sorry for those whose 2016 trips have been screwed up!
> 
> I am not in any way trying to diminish that, because no amount of anticipation about future projects improves your trip NOW. However, I am curious about the predictions from those of you who follow SWW more closely than I do that they'd be gone forever? With what feels to me like ever-increasing up charge events, I would assume that there will be some kind of special "parties" in the future.  I could see them still see them being near May the 4th.  I see comments that the park will be full enough with General/everyday Star Wars stuff, but they did Frozen Summer when parks are "busy enough" (summers!) and MVMCP when parks are "busy enough" (holidays - although I know many of them land in slower weeks). . .
> 
> Not at all arguing these will replicate SWW, but I'm interested in thoughts on some sort of replacement/seasonal add-on.
> 
> So sorry for those missing out this year!


No idea, but honestly I am so sick and tired of all the nickel and dime add-ons, dessert party, special events etc. I miss the days when your park ticket got you access to everything that was happening.


----------



## yulilin3

Mikie said:


> I'm so sorry for those whose 2016 trips have been screwed up!
> 
> I am not in any way trying to diminish that, because no amount of anticipation about future projects improves your trip NOW. However, I am curious about the predictions from those of you who follow SWW more closely than I do that they'd be gone forever? With what feels to me like ever-increasing up charge events, I would assume that there will be some kind of special "parties" in the future.  I could see them still see them being near May the 4th.  I see comments that the park will be full enough with General/everyday Star Wars stuff, but they did Frozen Summer when parks are "busy enough" (summers!) and MVMCP when parks are "busy enough" (holidays - although I know many of them land in slower weeks). . .
> 
> Not at all arguing these will replicate SWW, but I'm interested in thoughts on some sort of replacement/seasonal add-on.
> 
> So sorry for those missing out this year!


SWW as we knew it is probably not coming back. I can see them doing a big reveal/party thing for when SWLand opens. When Star Tours 2.0 reopened George Lucas and  Bob Iger came and there was the parade. Also when Star Tours (original one) closed they did Last Tour to Endor after park hours party, that was awesome.



theheartonfire03 said:


> Is there any more on the rumor of a soft opening for the Launch Bay? (sorry if I missed it, have been trying to comb through the pages!)


Launch Bay soft opening still rumored for Nov. 27


----------



## Mikie

Jennasis said:


> No idea, but honestly I am so sick and tired of all the nickel and dime add-ons, dessert party, special events etc. I miss the days when your park ticket got you access to everything that was happening.



Couldn't agree with you more! But others seem to enjoy them an awful lot, so I figured there was just something deficient in my Disney-loving gene


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I understand the construction difficulties - but if Disney really wanted to hold the event they could - it's Disney afterall!!!   Maybe move it to Epcot and toss it in Future World - there are a million places for meet/ greets and they could take over areas in Innovations and that poor building between FW and Mexico that has nothing in it.


Maybe we'll have Star Wars Celebration here in Orlando in 2017


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe we'll have Star Wars Celebration here in Orlando in 2017




One can only hope!


----------



## DisDadDVC

yulilin3 said:


> SWW as we knew it is probably not coming back. I can see them doing a big reveal/party thing for when SWLand opens. When Star Tours 2.0 reopened George Lucas and  Bob Iger came and there was the parade. Also when Star Tours (original one) closed they did Last Tour to Endor after park hours party, that was awesome.
> 
> 
> Launch Bay soft opening still rumored for Nov. 27



We will be at HS on the 27th.  Sure hope this happens.


----------



## LoKiHB

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I understand the construction difficulties - but if Disney really wanted to hold the event they could - it's Disney afterall!!!   Maybe move it to Epcot and toss it in Future World - there are a million places for meet/ greets and they could take over areas in Innovations and that poor building between FW and Mexico that has nothing in it.




Let's be completely honest.  If they REALLY wanted to do one last SWW, they could have held off on starting construction until the fall.  It's Florida after all, it's not like they have bone chilling winters.  I, for one would think that it would be better to be a construction worker in October as opposed to the middle of July.  In the grand scheme of things, would delaying construction by a few months REALLY have affected it?  We all know that in spite of their highly ambitious timeline, that this new land will not be ready until at least 2020.  Yes, they may piecemeal it to keep the casual Star Wars fan happy, most of whom likely won't care all that much, but what they announced at D23 is far too big to be completed in a year and a half IMHO.  That being said, I don't know the first thing about architecture and construction, so I could be wrong.

The bottom line, as far as I'm concerned is that the decision makers figured that with the new movie coming out and all the merchandise along with it, that SWW was no longer necessary to line their pockets.  They don't care about the people like us that wait patiently for it each year, or the people that have made reservations already planning around it.  I'm sure outside this thread you'll find many, many people who aren't even aware of the existence of SWW, nor would they care if they were.  We, unfortunately are the minority, and Disney is a huge company.  Profit is what matters to them, and there is nothing wrong with that.  Sadly, the brand that was built on family and magical experiences seems to have lost touch with what made them what they are today.


----------



## CheshireCrazy

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe we'll have Star Wars Celebration here in Orlando in 2017


 
Am I the only one who looked up SW Celebration London tickets yesterday? If almost everything wasn't sold out, I was really considering it for my SW fix next year. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Orlando 2017 though.


----------



## lugnut33

Only way this will be brought back is as a special weekend package where you and select few will have access to special meet and greet areas, special merchandise, fireworks areas, and special show seating.  Going to guess it'll cost around $599.


----------



## DisDadDVC

lugnut33 said:


> Only way this will be brought back is as a special weekend package where you and select few will have access to special meet and greet areas, special merchandise, fireworks areas, and special show seating.  Going to guess it'll cost around $599.



I think I might just pay that...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Ok, here's some facts to mull over... IF in fact SW land is as big as Avatar Land in AK, and I have not doubt it will be... this construction is going to take YEARS to finish... in AK where they are building Avatar Area they had a nearly clean slate, with very little around it to build on... if you look at any of the construction plans out there for the Star Wars Area you will see not just some of DHS back area (where the 501st use to get dressed for marching I might add) that is getting torn down and move to alternate locations, they are also possibly crossing one of the entrances into DHS. There will be new road routes coming to DHS and this expansion is displacing back stage areas which they will have to move. This is not something they can start in the fall and be done by the spring... this will be years of construction. This is a 14 acre change... it's going to take more than just the time it takes to refurbish a ride... I doubt SW area will be completed by 2017... especially with the opening of Avatar area being slated for 2017, see this taking at least a few years....

Don't get me wrong it totally sucks how this went down, Disney should be ashamed of misleading people. Even I who had doubts that SWW 2016 would occur already had my June 2016 reservations booked in August... and I am not a DVC member who has to plan even more, my reservations were just a regular package resort reservations.

I just hope the longer it takes the more beautiful it all will be, I hope to be even more awe struck to walk into the new Star Wars area as I am when I walk into the Harry Potter areas at US.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Sunrise Student said:


> Ok, here's some facts to mull over... IF in fact SW land is as big as Avatar Land in AK, and I have not doubt it will be... this construction is going to take YEARS to finish... in AK where they are building Avatar Area they had a nearly clean slate, with very little around it to build on... if you look at any of the construction plans out there for the Star Wars Area you see not just some of DHS back area (where the 501st use to get dressed for marching I might add) that is getting torn down and move to alternate locations, they are also possibly crossing one of the entrances into DHS. There will be new road routes coming to DHS and this expansion is displacing back stage areas which they will have to move. This is not something they can start in the fall and be done by the spring... this will be years of construction. This is a 14 acre change... it's going to take more than just the time it takes to refurbish a ride... I doubt SW area will be completed by 2017... especially with the opening of Avatar area being slated for 2017, see this taking at least a few years....
> 
> Don't get me wrong it totally sucks how this went down, Disney should be ashamed of misleading people. Even I who had doubts that SWW 2016 would occur already had my June 2016 reservations booked in August... and I am not a DVC member who has to plan even more, my reservations were just a regular package resort reservations.
> 
> I just hope the longer it takes the more beautiful it all will be, I hope to be even more awe struck to walk into the new Star Wars area as I am when I walk into the Harry Potter areas at US.



I thought that some of the Avatar timeline issues were on Cameron's end to coincide with changing timelines for a new film.  I certainly hope SW Land doesn't take AS LONG as that... haven't they been building Avatar Land since the mid-90's?!?


----------



## Iowamomof4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I thought that some of the Avatar timeline issues were on Cameron's end to coincide with changing timelines for a new film.  I certainly hope SW Land doesn't take AS LONG as that... haven't they been building Avatar Land since the mid-90's?!?



I agree. This is what I've been reading, that Pandora had other issues that caused it to take so long.


----------



## Felipe4

Guys - I know I completely fell off the face of the earth after my trip (and never finished my trip report), but I heard about SWW being cancelled and immediately wanted to come here and give you all a force hug.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I thought that some of the Avatar timeline issues were on Cameron's end to coincide with changing timelines for a new film.  I certainly hope SW Land doesn't take AS LONG as that... haven't they been building Avatar Land since the mid-90's?!?



Oh no they broke ground for Avatar Land in January 2014. And then think of how long it took US to build HP... Same type of rearranging was done there that they are going to have to do at DHS, as well as re-purposing of rides... still took a few years...


----------



## DisDadDVC

Felipe4 said:


> Guys - I know I completely fell off the face of the earth after my trip (and never finished my trip report), but I heard about SWW being cancelled and immediately *wanted to come here and give you all a force hug*.



Would you mind doing that with a Darth Maul costume on so I can get a pic with my daughter?


----------



## Monykalyn

Joining in the mourning of no SWW. Huge huge HUGE thank you to all who contributed to this years thread - and especially Yulilin-who helped make our 2015 (one and only) SWW trip a fabulous time.  I told my son last night also that we went to the last SWW at Disney as they decided to not do anymore-he was quite dismayed until I said it was to build a huge Star Wars land instead even if it will take years. He then asked for a poster  he can write on  to keep track of things he wants to do as he gets "big" (he is 9)-like a bucket list.  Guess we are now in extremely preliminary stage of planning return visit in 2017? 2018? to see SW Land LOL!  I really hope Disney not only does this right but does it quickly.  There could potentially be another Harry Potter land at US before we see Avatar land or SW land!


----------



## WillAustin

Jfsag123 said:


> As predicted, DS was heartbroken when I told him.  He then asked me to take a picture of his tear-stained face to send to Disney to show them how upset he is.  Don't think they'll care, bud, but it's a nice thought.



I'll add it to the pictures of my 3 very, very disappointed kids. 

We'll probably cancel the trip since SWW was the primary reason for going this time.


----------



## Felipe4

DisDadDVC said:


> Would you mind doing that with a Darth Maul costume on so I can get a pic with my daughter?



LOL. Best I can do is dress up as Hoth Leia or an Ewok.

Question though. Did anyone see the Star Wars characters at MNSSHP (would your daughter be able to meet Maul there)? Maybe until HS opens people can band together during that to go all out in the cosplay costumes?

Sidenote: When I told BF about SWW being cancelled he replied with, "Good, because we're not going back to Disney until the Star Wars land opens." He enjoyed SWW, but he's a been there seen that kind of guy. 

Of course just to rub it in, I finally got a 30% discount code for next year's SWW time frame


----------



## DisDadDVC

WillAustin said:


> I'll add it to the pictures of my 3 very, very disappointed kids.
> 
> We'll probably cancel the trip since SWW was the primary reason for going this time.



I'll throw in a picture of my 44 year old tear stained face.  Cancelling our trip for Memorial Day weekend as well.  We are going in April already and the only reason to go was to do SWW.


----------



## WillAustin

DisDadDVC said:


> I'll throw in a picture of my 44 year old tear stained face.  Cancelling our trip for Memorial Day weekend as well.  We are going in April already and the only reason to go was to do SWW.


I also take the blame for telling my kids, "I can't wait to see what they do for SWW after the new movie is out!"


----------



## yulilin3

completely unrelated but if any of you are HP fans and coming in late January they just announced the celeb line up:  Rupert Grint (Ron Weasley™), Bonnie Wright (Ginny Weasley™), and Katie Leung (Cho Chang), Matthew Lewis (Neville Longbottom™), and Evanna Lynch (Luna Lovegood™)
This will be my first HP Celebration and I'm not getting their autographs cause you have to have a special package for that but I am going to all the panels and excited to get to hear stories from my two favorite characters from the movie (Rupery/Ron and Matthew/Neville)


----------



## Roxyfire

This is totally disappointing news. Here's to hoping Season of the Force is still decent. I'm really surprised they'd allow for such an anemic display after considering all the Frozen stuff they've been doing. You'd think the amount of Star Wars fans would easily trump a newer movie franchise.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> completely unrelated but if any of you are HP fans and coming in late January they just announced the celeb line up:  Rupert Grint (Ron Weasley™), Bonnie Wright (Ginny Weasley™), and Katie Leung (Cho Chang), Matthew Lewis (Neville Longbottom™), and Evanna Lynch (Luna Lovegood™)
> This will be my first HP Celebration and I'm not getting their autographs cause you have to have a special package for that but I am going to all the panels and excited to get to hear stories from my two favorite characters from the movie (Rupery/Ron and Matthew/Neville)




This sounds like so much fun...  I had no idea they had a HP Celebration.  I think maybe 2017 will include this.  At least I can use my DVC points to stay close by.


----------



## dwbrewster

has won this battle...but eventually good will prevail


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

just sent off my e-mail to wdw - not thinking it will help but I feel (a bit) better just sending it.


----------



## cvjpirate

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just sent off my e-mail to wdw - not thinking it will help but I feel (a bit) better just sending it.



It will be interesting to see what their response will be.


----------



## LoKiHB

cvjpirate said:


> It will be interesting to see what their response will be.




If you even get one.  I sent an email yesterday.  I've received no response.  When I emailed a couple of weeks ago regarding SWW, I got an answer less than 12 hours later.  I expect no response.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just sent off my e-mail to wdw - not thinking it will help but I feel (a bit) better just sending it.


to be honest I've thought about sending an email but have decided against it. I just don't see the point. To be honest the way they have handled this situation is horrible and misleading and I wouldn't trust anyone who called me or emailed me from Disney


----------



## The Sunrise Student

When Disney gives you lemons, you make lemonade?

Mr Sunshine brought up the idea when hearing SWW was canceled... He said instead of canceling our current June reservations let's move them to December 2016 and you show me how awesome Christmas Season at Disney is... (This totally shocked me because we are already going to be there for food and wine next year with the family.)

 My to be Hubby is the BOMB!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> When Disney gives you lemons, you make lemonade?
> 
> Mr Sunshine brought up the idea... instead of canceling our current June reservations he said let's move them to December 2016 and you show me how awesome Christmas Season at Disney is... (This totally shocked me because we are already going to be there for food and wine next year with the family.)
> 
> My to be Hubby is the BOMB!


YES!!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I still have the phone number for the Guest Relations CM who assured me that Disney was taking all Star Wars-related guest feedback into account.  I feel like I should call her and tell her what I think of her prior statements that Disney is listening to Star Wars fans.


----------



## cvjpirate

jtowntoflorida said:


> I still have the phone number for the Guest Relations CM who assured me that Disney was taking all Star Wars-related guest feedback into account.  I feel like I should call her and tell her what I think of her prior statements that Disney is listening to Star Wars fans.



Lets not blame the CM's. They were doing what was asked of them I am sure. They are the hard workers caught in the middle of all this. So be kind to the CM's.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

DisDadDVC said:


> I'm as bummed as anyone about SWW being cancelled, but this helped put things in perspective for me:
> 
> *Daniel Fleetwood, Terminally Ill 'Star Wars' Fan Who Got Final Wish, Has Died*
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...nally-ill-star-wars-fan-who-got-final-n460556



I am proud to have been a part of the social media campaign for Daniel. We found out this morning that he passed away in his sleep last night. I am so glad that we got him his last wish and that disney stepped up to the plate. For as upset as we are about not getting a special park event perhaps at times we should take a step back see that Disney truly does amazing things and has helped all of us so much in our lives. Disney and the parks mean more than SWW and I am sure we will see something similar to SWW in the future and maybe even celebration back in orlando.

May the force be with all of you


----------



## The Sunrise Student

cvjpirate said:


> Lets not blame the CM's. They were doing what was asked of them I am sure. They are the hard workers caught in the middle of all this. So be kind to the CM's.



Every CM I have ever worked with has done the best they could. Can't blame them for not being informed by corporate, heck during SWW the poor CMs were still getting details at the last minute weekend 1!


----------



## DisDadDVC

jtowntoflorida said:


> I still have the phone number for the Guest Relations CM who assured me that Disney was taking all Star Wars-related guest feedback into account.  I feel like I should call her and tell her what I think of her prior statements that Disney is listening to Star Wars fans.



What did you expect her to say?  "We don't care what you think, we will do whatever is best for us"?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cvjpirate said:


> Lets not blame the CM's. They were doing what was asked of them I am sure. They are the hard workers caught in the middle of all this. So be kind to the CM's.





The Sunrise Student said:


> Every CM I have ever worked with has done the best they could. Can't blame them for not being informed by corporate, heck during SWW the poor CMs were still getting details at the last minute weekend 1!



No blaming the individual CMs, or being cranky WITH THEM on the phone, for sure.  But Disney should get feedback -- including through CM's -- if people are unhappy with handling.  Not that this will change anything for SWW 2016, but Disney should have to deal with customer complaints on a variety of fronts/platforms when they handle something this badly.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> What did you expect her to say?  "We don't care what you think, we will do whatever is best for us"?


Of course not.  But they do log calls/feedback.


----------



## Iowamomof4

In light of this announcement, I certainly hope there is visible construction happening at DHS by the time we get to May/June!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No blaming the individual CMs, or being cranky WITH THEM on the phone, for sure.  But Disney should get feedback -- including through CM's -- if people are unhappy with handling.  Not that this will change anything for SWW 2016, but Disney should have to deal with customer complaints on a variety of fronts/platforms when they handle something this badly.



ITA.  I would never get cranky with a CM (that's just not my style...sorry if my post implied that) but I do think that they should hear about how this (stupid) decision is turning off a lot of loyal Disney/Star Wars fans.  I'd also be curious about any insight she might have into why this decision was made, and made so late, and why it was communicated so poorly.  It may have gotten buried, but someone posted a flyer a page or two ago that they got in the mail YESTERDAY about SWW being held in May 2016.  This is showing crazy incompetence on the part of someone and Disney should know.


----------



## slaveone

jtowntoflorida said:


> ITA.  I would never get cranky with a CM (that's just not my style...sorry if my post implied that) but I do think that they should hear about how this (stupid) decision is turning off a lot of loyal Disney/Star Wars fans.  I'd also be curious about any insight she might have into why this decision was made, and made so late, and why it was communicated so poorly.  It may have gotten buried, but someone posted a flyer a page or two ago that they got in the mail YESTERDAY about SWW being held in May 2016.  This is showing crazy incompetence on the part of someone and Disney should know.


Can beat the flyer yesterday. I got one today as well as an email less then 15 minutes ago. Ugh...


----------



## HopperFan

Just my thoughts based on some comments:
- CMs, particularly those in the general pool that answer your calls are given canned answers to work within.
- All the comments, emails etc probably are being logged in to a big huge file and most will go unaddressed.
- Emails that are responded to will get mostly canned answers.
- A few emails or calls will get escalated and those CMs may be able to give more input.
- Do I think it will bring SWW back? No. What I do think is input could possibly help shape components of their plans.
- Yes, some of the answers will be incorrect because they do not have the authority to give any other information.
- Yes some of the answers will be incorrect because they have no insight nor idea what is going on from their work position.
- I have no doubt that Disney knows how big this fan base is, how they were going to react and that some trips would be cancelled.
- I have no doubt because they knew they would make no announcement until they could play it down in a new announcement.
- I have no doubt that the outcry was something they were willing to ride out aka FP+....
- Disney or any company is going to highlight the PROS and downplay the CONS in pr releases.
- Agree one of Disney's big flaws is one hand/department not being in loops or knowing what others are doing.
- Examples of this are AP Renewal Postcards for old AP amounts.  There will always be mail pieces made in error by any company.
- We should not assume just because this was a "surprise" announcement that it was a last minute decision.

Studios is just going to be a cluster of construction, surprises, disappointments, upsells for a few years - and we can either go to enjoy what is there or not go and let them know why.  Hopefully all will realize that the CMs are not the ones to take your frustration out on. They work long hard hours for not great pay, while trying to smile and don't deserve the "stuff" they take from guests.


----------



## yulilin3

this just popped up on my fb feed, looks intriguing
https://lucasfilm.vcfeedback.com/s/Respond/f7627319-6cf5-455f-83ee-e21d48491aa0?_view=d


----------



## momof2halls

yulilin3 said:


> this just popped up on my fb feed, looks intriguing
> https://lucasfilm.vcfeedback.com/s/Respond/f7627319-6cf5-455f-83ee-e21d48491aa0?_view=d


What was it?  When i click the link it states a survey was completed.


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> What was it?  When i click the link it states a survey was completed.


Wow that was fast!! it was them looking for people with different levels on SW interest and knowledge. It looks like they were looking for people to complete surveys and give opinions and share ideas on SW, very strange. Survey asked different questions about your level of knowledge on the movies, cartoons, if you owned toys and comic books. And then at the end you left your email and they said you would be contacted in 3 to 4 weeks to see if you made it


----------



## soniam

I agree about being nice to the CMs. Can you imagine how the ones that worked at it or are SW fans feel, especially if they thought it was going to happen? Their employer did this to them, not some corporation that they can bad mouth. I think the CMs have been affected by the stuff at DHS way more than the guests and on a daily basis. I think complaining is fine. We just have to remember that the CMs are not necessarily Disney and could be as sad as we are.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Trying to make me feel better, Disney?? (Posted on Twitter, DL Half medals)


----------



## yulilin3

love the 10K one


----------



## soniam

Here is what I think happened. The powers that be, that are not in charge of SWW or DHS, announced Star Wars Land and SOTF at D23 without much thought as to how it would affect DHS or SWW. Then the people who plan SWW and manage at DHS had to start figuring out what all of these announcements at D23 really mean and how they affect their original plans. They probably had to wait for more clarification from the TWDC and WDW higher-ups, especially about what the construction was going to be. The higher ups are kind of planning the SW construction, along with the Toy Story Land stuff, as they go. So now you have all of these things that had to be determined, sort of at the last minute, before they could even figure out anything about SWW. I think the SWW/DHS people were really trying to find a way to make it work; otherwise, they could have immediately just canned it in the summer. At least they let us know now, instead of December. I think the higher-ups are hugely disorganized and all of the CMs and parks are being affected by it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I do feel for those who were really counting and planning on there being SWW for 2016. However, I'm glad they didn't push through with it if it would have been a miserable mess for everyone. If they won't have the space to give it a proper send-off, kudos to Disney for at least not creating a PR disaster by cramming everyone in with nowhere to go and little to do. I agree that they could have/should have just announced it all sooner rather than dragging it along the way they did in the last few weeks.


----------



## courtneybeth

The 10K medal looks great. The 5K looks terrible. Really happy to be skipping that race.


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> What was it?  When i click the link it states a survey was completed.


I have fb friends that have clicked the link and it's still working for them


----------



## yulilin3

One thing would've made all of this easier to swallow...change the official site, like other have said maybe a TBD would've been enough. Not leave SWW coming Summer 2016...
People in charge of SWW here in Orlando knew about it being the last year, that's how the rumor of no SWW2016 started right after SWW2015 was over. For some reason upper upper management put the announcement on hold, why? we can all keep speculating on that


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> I have fb friends that have clicked the link and it's still working for them



When I try it says the survey has already been sent


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> When I try it says the survey has already been sent


maybe cause I linked it from my fb and I took it? try googling the link


----------



## yulilin3

cause nothing says Star Wars like the cast of Grey's Anatomy, Scandal and How to Get Away with Murder 
http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2015/11/special-force-awakens-preview-to-air.html


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> maybe cause I linked it from my fb and I took it? try googling the link



Tried, but can't find it


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

yulilin3 said:


> cause nothing says Star Wars like the cast of Grey's Anatomy, Scandal and How to Get Away with Murder
> http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2015/11/special-force-awakens-preview-to-air.html



I am sure you know this  but they are showing it during these shows because there is a high female audience they want to get in front of and people that may not know there is a new movie coming out. This is a last ditch effort to get in front of those people.


----------



## yulilin3

Icecoldpenguin said:


> I am sure you know this  but they are showing it during these shows because there is a high female audience they want to get in front of and people that may not know there is a new movie coming out. This is a last ditch effort to get in front of those people.


seriously? 50% of the SW fans are girls and women and even if you don't like SW or want nothing to do with SW I think it's safe to say that 99.9% of the U.S. knows that there's a SW movie coming out, sheesh, even Fox News knows about it and ridiculed the entire fandom


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

yulilin3 said:


> seriously? 50% of the SW fans are girls and women and even if you don't like SW or want nothing to do with SW I think it's safe to say that 99.9% of the U.S. knows that there's a SW movie coming out, sheesh, even Fox News knows about it and ridiculed the entire fandom



I know that 50% or maybe even more now are girls which is awesome but I run into people on a daily basis that go "there's a new star wars movie?" it shocks even me considering star wars is everywhere you look right now. I know a lot of girls & guys that go "didn't that come out already this year?" *face palm*


----------



## yulilin3

Icecoldpenguin said:


> I know that 50% or maybe even more now are girls which is awesome but I run into people on a daily basis that go "there's a new star wars movie?" it shocks even me considering star wars is everywhere you look right now. I know a lot of girls & guys that go "didn't that come out already this year?" *face palm*


you need to move


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

yulilin3 said:


> you need to move



I just moved back home to texas from florida i miss being a florida resident only for the disney access...and also our sailboat


----------



## soniam

Icecoldpenguin said:


> I just moved back home to texas from florida i miss being a florida resident only for the disney access...and also our sailboat



There's your problem, Texas From one Texas resident to another. I got a lot of weird comments while trick or treating. DH, DS, and I went as Jawas. You would be amazed at what people thought we were. Once we said Star Wars, we also got a lot of idiotic comments. Work is different though, because I am in the tech industry. In fact, the company is paying for our entire office, ~300 people, to go see the new movie on Friday the 18th. I will be flying out unfortunately and not to Disney


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> completely unrelated but if any of you are HP fans and coming in late January they just announced the celeb line up:  Rupert Grint (Ron Weasley™), Bonnie Wright (Ginny Weasley™), and Katie Leung (Cho Chang), Matthew Lewis (Neville Longbottom™), and Evanna Lynch (Luna Lovegood™)
> This will be my first HP Celebration and I'm not getting their autographs cause you have to have a special package for that but I am going to all the panels and excited to get to hear stories from my two favorite characters from the movie (Rupery/Ron and Matthew/Neville)



I have never been to this event, I am not ready to turn my Grape Lightsabers in for a dinky little wand, but I may go this year. I have been a Uni passholder for years and always skipped that event. Can we go in costume? I doubt it will be a stretch for me to pull off Hagrid.
 
Ahsoka, Me and my Grape Lightsabers.


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> I have never been to this event, I am not ready to turn my Grape Lightsabers in for a dinky little wand, but I may go this year. I have been a Uni passholder for years and always skipped that event. Can we go in costume? I doubt it will be a stretch for me to pull off Hagrid.
> View attachment 134395
> Ahsoka, Me and my Grape Lightsabers.


actually you can go in costume, I found this video https://www.universalorlando.com/events/celebration-of-harry-potter/overview.aspx


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> DH, DS, and I went as Jawas. You would be amazed at what people thought we were.



Ancient Druids?? 

ETA: just flashed on the "Stonehenge" number in Spinal Tap... :-D


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ancient Druids??
> 
> ETA: just flashed on the "Stonehenge" number in Spinal Tap... :-D



Someone thought we were Sleestacks from Land of the Lost A lot of people thought we were Sand People. At least that's from the same movie.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> actually you can go in costume, I found this video https://www.universalorlando.com/events/celebration-of-harry-potter/overview.aspx



I watched the video. Those kids are nerdier than Trekkies.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

I think Disney should have announced prior to SWW 2015 that this would be the final year for the event.  This is a much loved event that draws a lot of fans.  We went in 2014 and had a wonderful time.  We were planning on returning in 2016.  I would have gone in 2015 had I known it was the final year.  I am anxious to see the new SW stuff that is coming to the parks, but the big stuff is probably 5+ years out.  I agree with the dispodcaster who suggested that it will all open for the 50th anniversary of WDW.  That's still 6 years from now.  I wish they would have found a way to keep SWW alive.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know that marketing put out that this cancellation was due to the construction but I believe if they wanted to they could have found a way to still have this event.  Last year they had rearranged many of the meets and now they have the new flex theatre don't they?  IMO it's not a matter of can't but rather that they just feel they don't need to spend the time and money on it.


----------



## DisDadDVC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know that marketing put out that this cancellation was due to the construction but I believe if they wanted to they could have found a way to still have this event.  Last year they had rearranged many of the meets and now they have the new flex theatre don't they?  IMO it's not a matter of can't but rather that they just feel they don't need to spend the time and money on it.



I am not sure that the increase in revenue for SWW justified the increase of cost/hassle for Disney.


----------



## justmeinflorida

We're going to be DHS on 12/8/15...

So Launch Bay opens December 1st and should stay open, right?

Is this where the M&G is for Darth Vader & Chewy?

Is there a special M&G for AP members and/or card holders? We are both. And if so where?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Someone thought we were Sleestacks from Land of the Lost A lot of people thought we were Sand People. At least that's from the same movie.


Holy cow... LOL!!


----------



## HopperFan

justmeinflorida said:


> We're going to be DHS on 12/8/15...
> 
> So Launch Bay opens December 1st and should stay open, right?
> 
> Is this where the M&G is for Darth Vader & Chewy?
> 
> Is there a special M&G for AP members and/or card holders? We are both. And if so where?



"_Star Wars _Launch Bay will take guests into the _Star Wars_ saga and the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, special merchandise and opportunities to encounter Chewbacca and Darth Vader."  

"Encounter Han Solo’s trusty sidekick, Chewbacca, for a furry photo and—if you’re brave enough—dare to take a picture with the menacing Dark Lord of the Sith himself, Darth Vader."

This about sums up the info from Disney as to Characters in Launch Bay. 

and

There is going to be a special Meet & Greet for CHASE DISNEY VISA holders not AP holders, it was announced as Darth Vader earlier -

"Feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars _*Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet* at our private Cardmember location at _Walt Disney World_® Resort starting early 2016. Available to all Disney Visa Credit Cardmembers."


----------



## lovethattink

From the mailer I got recently. It doesn't really say where it will be.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HopperFan said:


> "_Star Wars _Launch Bay will take guests into the _Star Wars_ saga and the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, special merchandise and opportunities to encounter Chewbacca and Darth Vader."
> 
> "Encounter Han Solo’s trusty sidekick, Chewbacca, for a furry photo and—if you’re brave enough—dare to take a picture with the menacing Dark Lord of the Sith himself, Darth Vader."
> 
> This about sums up the info from Disney as to Characters in Launch Bay.
> 
> and
> 
> There is going to be a special Meet & Greet for CHASE DISNEY VISA holders not AP holders, it was announced as Darth Vader earlier -
> 
> "Feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars _*Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet* at our private Cardmember location at _Walt Disney World_® Resort starting early 2016. Available to all Disney Visa Credit Cardmembers."



Am I the only one confused as to how the Disney VISA M&G is special in any way when Vader will be at another M&G? Is my brain just fried from all the disappointment?


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one confused as to how the Disney VISA M&G is special in any way when Vader will be at another M&G? Is my brain just fried from all the disappointment?



Maybe there will be fewer guests? How is the Chase M&G in Epcot special? Don't those same characters meet elsewhere in Epcot and definitely at MK?


----------



## DisDadDVC

HopperFan said:


> "_Star Wars _Launch Bay will take guests into the _Star Wars_ saga and the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, with special exhibits and peeks behind-the-scenes, special merchandise and opportunities to encounter Chewbacca and Darth Vader."
> 
> "Encounter Han Solo’s trusty sidekick, Chewbacca, for a furry photo and—if you’re brave enough—dare to take a picture with the menacing Dark Lord of the Sith himself, Darth Vader."
> 
> This about sums up the info from Disney as to Characters in Launch Bay.
> 
> and
> 
> There is going to be a special Meet & Greet for CHASE DISNEY VISA holders not AP holders, it was announced as Darth Vader earlier -
> 
> "Feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars _*Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet* at our *private Cardmember location at Walt Disney World® Resort starting early 2016*. Available to all Disney Visa Credit Cardmembers."



What does "Resort" mean there?  Will it be at DHS?


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one confused as to how the Disney VISA M&G is special in any way when Vader will be at another M&G? Is my brain just fried from all the disappointment?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Maybe there will be fewer guests? How is the Chase M&G in Epcot special? Don't those same characters meet elsewhere in Epcot and definitely at MK?


Must confess that I don't know... We've never been interested in that one! You're probably right... Probably just shorter wait.


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one confused as to how the Disney VISA M&G is special in any way when Vader will be at another M&G? Is my brain just fried from all the disappointment?



The Visa M&G will use the alternative costume


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> The Visa M&G will use the alternative costume


O-EM-GEE!! That IS something special... LOL!!!


----------



## yulilin3

first of all @DisDadDVC thanks for the laugh
Launch Bay will be home to both Vader and Chewie's meet and greet. The Visa Chase meet should also be inside Launch Bay, I'm also thinking it will be shorter line since they will have multiple rooms with Vader transporting himself magically between both at the same time


----------



## yulilin3

justmeinflorida said:


> We're going to be DHS on 12/8/15...
> 
> So Launch Bay opens December 1st and should stay open, right?
> 
> Is this where the M&G is for Darth Vader & Chewy?
> 
> Is there a special M&G for AP members and/or card holders? We are both. And if so where?


I'm sorry I missed your post.
Launch Bay will open December first and stay open, no end in site, I'm thinking at least until SWLand is open, they might update it with props from the new movies as they come out
This is where Vader and Chewbacca will meet
Vader also has a special meet and greet for Visa Card holders, exactly how that will work we have no idea


----------



## jane2073

I haven't told my daughter about the end of SWW.  There will be tears and more tears, and questions and crying.  And then some more crying.

However, she just started reading Harry Potter, so maybe Harry Potter Weekend might be good compensation.


----------



## KathyNY76

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Must confess that I don't know... We've never been interested in that one! You're probably right... Probably just shorter wait.



You also get a printed photo from the VISA M&G at Epcot. Assuming same for the Vader M&G.


----------



## DebbieB

DisDadDVC said:


> What does "Resort" mean there?  Will it be at DHS?



"The Walt Disney World Resort" refers to the entire area, 4 parks and all hotels.


----------



## DekrRini

I can't cancel my trip in May of 2016 because I rented DVC points. But I will be skipping my annual birthday trip in December of 2016. My next visit will be in 2017 for a conference being held at the Swan/Dolphin. Other than that, I won't be back anytime soon. Because of the abysmal way Disney handled this, I'll be spending my money elsewhere for the next few years. Will Disney care? Nope. But maybe the other vacation destinations will.


----------



## RedM94

Well, I just broke the news to my son about cancelling SWW, and he is very disappointed.  First and foremost I would like to thank @yulilin3 for all of your hard work in keeping us updated and posted on SWW news over the years.  

My son and I have met many amazing people during the past five years.  Too many in fact to list them all, but we enjoyed meeting everyone.  Will still keep in contact with several people from around the country.  

I just priced out a long Harry Potter weekend for my son an I to replace SWW.  I was surprised at how affordable it is.  All that is left to do is cancel my DVC reservation, bank my points, and book Cabana Bay.


----------



## Angel Ariel

jtowntoflorida said:


> I still have the phone number for the Guest Relations CM who assured me that Disney was taking all Star Wars-related guest feedback into account.  I feel like I should call her and tell her what I think of her prior statements that Disney is listening to Star Wars fans.


While it isn't the CMs fault, I would absolutely call that number back and give feedback now that this decision was made.   That's probably more likely to be heard up the chain than an email at this point.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Double post


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> Well, I just broke the news to my son about cancelling SWW, and he is very disappointed.  First and foremost I would like to thank @yulilin3 for all of your hard work in keeping us updated and posted on SWW news over the years.
> 
> My son and I have met many amazing people during the past five years.  Too many in fact to list them all, but we enjoyed meeting everyone.  Will still keep in contact with several people from around the country.
> 
> I just priced out a long Harry Potter weekend for my son an I to replace SWW.  I was surprised at how affordable it is.  All that is left to do is cancel my DVC reservation, bank my points, and book Cabana Bay.


thanks for the kind words  it was great to meet you and your son this year. Maybe we'll meet at Universal?


----------



## justmeinflorida

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry I missed your post.
> Launch Bay will open December first and stay open, no end in site, I'm thinking at least until SWLand is open, they might update it with props from the new movies as they come out
> This is where Vader and Chewbacca will meet
> Vader also has a special meet and greet for Visa Card holders, exactly how that will work we have no idea



Thank you so much @yulilin3 you're information is vital and so so helpful. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see any updates. Our family is extremely grateful for all of your knowledge and advice.


----------



## wendyt_ca

I am not sure if this has already  been asked, but does anyone know if Seasons of the Force is for this year only? Or will it be an annual thing?


----------



## lovethattink

wendyt_ca said:


> I am not sure if this has already  been asked, but does anyone know if Seasons of the Force is for this year only? Or will it be an annual thing?




A cm told me it is going to be a new seasonal event. My take is annual.


----------



## HopperFan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one confused as to how the Disney VISA M&G is special in any way when Vader will be at another M&G? Is my brain just fried from all the disappointment?



I was surprised when they announced Darth at Launch because earlier discussion made it seem like he was in Jedi Training and the Visa Meet & Greet.  The perk will be much shorter lines and probably the free photo print. 

No where does it state that the Visa Meet will be in the Launch and for logistics it would make more sense to have it elsewhere. Given that SW stuff is going to be spread all over for now, it doesn't matter where it is.  Imagining Darth, Vader, models, props, movie stuff ................. Launch Bay is going to be a mob scene and packed all the time.  That area is going to become a madhouse.  Too bad it is right between two "youngster" areas.


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> Well, I just broke the news to my son about cancelling SWW, and he is very disappointed.  First and foremost I would like to thank @yulilin3 for all of your hard work in keeping us updated and posted on SWW news over the years.
> 
> My son and I have met many amazing people during the past five years.  Too many in fact to list them all, but we enjoyed meeting everyone.  Will still keep in contact with several people from around the country.
> 
> I just priced out a long Harry Potter weekend for my son an I to replace SWW.  I was surprised at how affordable it is.  All that is left to do is cancel my DVC reservation, bank my points, and book Cabana Bay.



Be sure to check out Orbitz/Cheap Tickets for good deals on Universal hotels. Also, their AP is really reasonable and often times, maybe not during HP celebration, has good discounts. The AP or staying a Deluxe hotel (Hardrock, Royal Pacific, or Portofino) has some really good benefits, like early entry and free express pass. Definitely ask away on the Universal forum; they are great and very knowledgeable. I don't think we can go to Orlando anymore without going to Universal. Staying there is really great, and there deluxes, especially with the benefits, are amazingly affordable compared to what I have paid at Disney. Hope you have a great trip! Don't forget to try the butter beer


----------



## HopperFan

DisDadDVC said:


> What does "Resort" mean there?  Will it be at DHS?



It was a combo announcement for both WDW and DL, and they call them each in their entirety "resorts" - I just deleted the part about DL.

"...location at _Walt Disney World_® Resort starting early 2016 and the _Disneyland_® Resort starting Fall 2015..."


----------



## mouseguy77

I'm really bummed about this.  I discovered SWW a few years ago and have been fortunate enough to go to the last two.  What great trips those were!  I'm sure SotF and Launch Bay will be good, but they won't hold a candle to the spectacle that was SWW.  The shows, parade and overall atmosphere made it one of Disney's true must-do events.  I wasn't sure I was going to be able to go next year due to conflicts at work, but if I did I was going to take my son because he would finally have been old enough.  I think that's what bums me out the most, not being able to create and share those special memories with him.


----------



## only hope

Add me to the list of bitter and dissapointed people. I was all set to splurge next year on the character breakfast. SotF comes nowhere near to being as good as SWW. SWW is immersive, and most importantly, includes the people who helped make the films. That was always the best part; where else can you go and meet celebrities for free? Yes, I know you have to pay admission, but we are passholders and have been for ages; so for us, it's "free." At the SW Celebrations and Comic Con conventions, you pay a ton to get in and then even more to meet anybody. I spent a ton of time making an Ewok hood too, thinking I'd be able to wear it for many years to come. I feel really bad for those who aren't locals and booked flights etc specifically for SWW. Construction is a pitiful excuse to not hold this. Even a full SW land is not a replacement for SWW. I doubt they'll have even half as many characters to meet, nor will there be SW taking over half the park, down to the music and rope drop. I am actually considering dropping our passes in December until next September, before they raise the prices again for the new fiscal year. Without SWW, I can go that long without a visit and that would mean we could get Universal passes and attend the HP celebration.


----------



## gismo1554

The only thing I'm glad about was that last year we paid for the Magicband photopass thing for the family so we have some great photos of the event including special "force" ones. So disappointing and now we have to convince DF that another family trip to Disney is a good idea as we always manage to sway him with the "but its Star Wars" arguement.


----------



## yulilin3

justmeinflorida said:


> Thank you so much @yulilin3 you're information is vital and so so helpful. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see any updates. Our family is extremely grateful for all of your knowledge and advice.


you are very welcome, happy to help. I'll keep this thread updated with any and all Star Wars related news



wendyt_ca said:


> I am not sure if this has already  been asked, but does anyone know if Seasons of the Force is for this year only? Or will it be an annual thing?


As of right now no one knows, they haven't really given any additional details other than what was announced during D23. It would sound like an annual thing but we just don'y know



HopperFan said:


> I was surprised when they announced Darth at Launch because earlier discussion made it seem like he was in Jedi Training and the Visa Meet & Greet.  The perk will be much shorter lines and probably the free photo print.
> 
> No where does it state that the Visa Meet will be in the Launch and for logistics it would make more sense to have it elsewhere. Given that SW stuff is going to be spread all over for now, it doesn't matter where it is.  Imagining Darth, Vader, models, props, movie stuff ................. Launch Bay is going to be a mob scene and packed all the time.  That area is going to become a madhouse.  Too bad it is right between two "youngster" areas.


Of course I can't find it now, but I read somewhere that it said Animation Courtyard for the visa Vader meet. Launch Bay will be mobbed but we don't know how much of the building they have redesigned, I've been told rooms were added to accommodate  the character meets.
The only other place they could put the Vader Visa meet would be at the old Prop Shop building, the one they used this year to have the limited edition merchandise for SWW. Other than that I don't see anywhere else they could put him


----------



## poison ivy

I had a feeling this might happen.  I'm guessing they plan to eliminate SWW altogether with the addition of the new Land at the Studios.  Good News is we won't have to cram our fix into a 5 wk end schedule.  But I'm concerned about what this means for the parade and celebrity appearances moving forward.


----------



## elmoandzoey

Okay, I need to vent a little. We have booked an overseas trip for May because of SWW (we're from Europe). My little one is finally old enough so I can bring her along. It will break my older sons' hearts if I have to tell them now there will be no SWW! It has been literally all they have been talking about - we're going to Disney for Star Wars! It was all they talked about when we last went - meet Darth Vader. I couldn't get them into the Jedi Training Academy because they speak no English so hearing that they could get all the SW perks at SWW and language won't be a barrier sent them over the moon!

What gets to me even more - and I hope I just misunderstood this, please tell me I misunderstood this! - is that the SW character meets are only gonna happen if you are a Disney visa member. Now I can't even take my kids to SW character meets because as a non US citizen, I cannot get a Disney visa card, hence we're shut out of the M&G! 

We already had to take HP out of the trip because I need to cover the unexpected cost of an ECV for me and staying onsite instead of offsite and now this! 

Well, at least my little one will be happy with all the Frozen stuff


----------



## gismo1554

I read somewhere SoF was ending the end of March but I can't see where I read this however.


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> Okay, I need to vent a little. We have booked an overseas trip for May because of SWW (we're from Europe). My little one is finally old enough so I can bring her along. It will break my older sons' hearts if I have to tell them now there will be no SWW! It has been literally all they have been talking about - we're going to Disney for Star Wars! It was all they talked about when we last went - meet Darth Vader. I couldn't get them into the Jedi Training Academy because they speak no English so hearing that they could get all the SW perks at SWW and language won't be a barrier sent them over the moon!
> 
> What gets to me even more - and I hope I just misunderstood this, please tell me I misunderstood this! - is that the SW character meets are only gonna happen if you are a Disney visa member. Now I can't even take my kids to SW character meets because as a non US citizen, I cannot get a Disney visa card, hence we're shut out of the M&G!
> 
> We already had to take HP out of the trip because I need to cover the unexpected cost of an ECV for me and staying onsite instead of offsite and now this!
> 
> Well, at least my little one will be happy with all the Frozen stuff


No, Darth Vader and Chewbacca will be available to meet for everyone not just visa cardmembers.


----------



## yulilin3

gismo1554 said:


> I read somewhere SoF was ending the end of March but I can't see where I read this however.


when Disney accidentally leaked the dates for SotF through the ap calendar it was from January to March, but remember, SotF and Launch Bay are 2 separate things. As far as we know and what was announced SotF would only include weekend SW fireworks, launch bay should be open all the time with no closing date in sight


----------



## lovethattink

elmoandzoey said:


> Okay, I need to vent a little. We have booked an overseas trip for May because of SWW (we're from Europe). My little one is finally old enough so I can bring her along. It will break my older sons' hearts if I have to tell them now there will be no SWW! It has been literally all they have been talking about - we're going to Disney for Star Wars! It was all they talked about when we last went - meet Darth Vader. I couldn't get them into the Jedi Training Academy because they speak no English so hearing that they could get all the SW perks at SWW and language won't be a barrier sent them over the moon!
> 
> What gets to me even more - and I hope I just misunderstood this, please tell me I misunderstood this! - is that the SW character meets are only gonna happen if you are a Disney visa member. Now I can't even take my kids to SW character meets because as a non US citizen, I cannot get a Disney visa card, hence we're shut out of the M&G!
> 
> We already had to take HP out of the trip because I need to cover the unexpected cost of an ECV for me and staying onsite instead of offsite and now this!
> 
> Well, at least my little one will be happy with all the Frozen stuff



Unfortunately, we have no idea how long the Launch Bay and Season of the Force will run. My guess is that Launch Bay will be a permanent fixture. On the AP site, for a short time there were dates for SotF running early January to late March. If the Launch Bay remains open, the character opportunities are for everyone, though I'd expect long lines. People were willing to wait an hour or two during SWW in the heat, I'm sure more people would line up for them in the airconditioning.


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> No, Darth Vader and Chewbacca will be available to meet for everyone not just visa cardmembers.





lovethattink said:


> Unfortunately, we have no idea how long the Launch Bay and Season of the Force will run. My guess is that Launch Bay will be a permanent fixture. On the AP site, for a short time there were dates for SotF running early January to late March. If the Launch Bay remains open, the character opportunities are for everyone, though I'd expect long lines. People were willing to wait an hour or two during SWW in the heat, I'm sure more people would line up for them in the airconditioning.



Thanks! I was reading through this thread and people were talking about the visa card M&G so I though that it was only for them. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll still be there in May. I don't mind waiting in line if it gets the kids happy. The question remains though if they will want to wait that long. But if the option is there at least, they have a choice.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> launch bay should be open all the time with no closing date in sight


My kids and I were talking about this yesterday. Any chance they'd be closing it by May because of construction??


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My kids and I were talking about this yesterday. Any chance they'd be closing it by May because of construction??


that area of the park should stay unaffected. Areas that should go behind walls is the entire area where Backlot Tour used to be, so I'm guessing Pixar lane will end right after the second TSMM track.
I'm also thinking that maybe Premiere theater will be taken down (not sure about that) but SWLand seems to be taking over what's behind ST and all that backstage area which is why they can't have the parade.
There are some heavy rumors that Streets of America will remain mostly untouched but who knows


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> Of course I can't find it now, but I read somewhere that it said Animation Courtyard for the visa Vader meet. Launch Bay will be mobbed but we don't know how much of the building they have redesigned, I've been told rooms were added to accommodate the character meets.
> 
> The only other place they could put the Vader Visa meet would be at the old Prop Shop building, the one they used this year to have the limited edition merchandise for SWW. Other than that I don't see anywhere else they could put him



Epcot has their Visa Greet in a different building.  And honestly no one knows what is going to be walled up, closed down and space available.  Given that Launch is on the completely opposite side of park from Star Tours, I could see this meet apart if nothing else to not deal with aggravation of guests without Visas wanting to get in the line.

I still think the Launch is going to be packed, and causing huge congestion unless they somehow are creating a new entry area.  Just going to Animation was a pain with the sea of strollers filling the whole courtyard with the young families at Playhouse and Little Mermaid - and I don't think Animation was that known or crowded.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Epcot has their Visa Greet in a different building.  And honestly no one knows what is going to be walled up, closed down and space available.  Given that Launch is on the completely opposite side of park from Star Tours, I could see this meet apart if nothing else to not deal with aggravation of guests without Visas wanting to get in the line.
> 
> I still think the Launch is going to be packed, and causing huge congestion unless they somehow are creating a new entry area.  Just going to Animation was a pain with the sea of strollers filling the whole courtyard with the young families at Playhouse and Little Mermaid - and I don't think Animation was that known or crowded.


Another spot they could use would be the old AIE audition rooms for the Visa meet.
I agree, Launch Bay and that area is going to be a mess


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> Another spot they could use would be the old AIE audition rooms for the Visa meet.
> I agree, Launch Bay and that area is going to be a mess



That would be a good spot logistically and closer to Star Tours area.  Do you remember when Sully & Mike used to meet next to that area? It worked out well regarding not being in a busy corridor. And IF they close down Streets  there will likely be less traffic.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Another spot they could use would be the old AIE audition rooms for the Visa meet.
> I agree, Launch Bay and that area is going to be a mess



Did they stop the Frozen BBB thing in there when FSF ended?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Did they stop the Frozen BBB thing in there when FSF ended?


yes they did


----------



## Mark P.

Hi all, 
Quick question, and apologize if it's been addressed already:
We have a Chase Amazon Visa, but is the "extras" offered at WDW only for ones with the Disney Chase?  Thanks!
Also...
I've been around the boards off and on since '99, and still so nice to see folks guiding the conversation on the boards, (too many on this board alone to mention, but thank you all for steering the ship through the SWW ups and downs). 
Since booking our May SWW trip a couple of months ago, I've been popping in here and there, and early on realized that it was 50/50 on SWW.  While not at all surprised, we're disappointed like most here.  We have flights booked, park tix and resort (BWI) paid in full.  
After some reconfiguring, we're now going in early March for whatever HS has to offer and Flower and Garden at Epcot, which we've always liked a lot.  
So, yesterday, after a phone call to rebook the room and a few clicks on Spirit, (thankfully opted for flexfare in case this happened), on the plus side, we're leaving 2 months earlier, with lighter crowds and saving a few bucks  

Now, hopping over to WDW site and booking meals and Fast Passes.  

Thanks for listening, and happy Veteran's Day.
-Mark


----------



## lovethattink

Mark P. said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question, and apologize if it's been addressed already:
> We have a Chase Amazon Visa, but is the "extras" offered at WDW only for ones with the Disney Chase?  Thanks!
> Also...
> I've been around the boards off and on since '99, and still so nice to see folks guiding the conversation on the boards, (too many on this board alone to mention, but thank you all for steering the ship through the SWW ups and downs).
> Since booking our May SWW trip a couple of months ago, I've been popping in here and there, and early on realized that it was 50/50 on SWW.  While not at all surprised, we're disappointed like most here.  We have flights booked, park tix and resort (BWI) paid in full.
> After some reconfiguring, we're now going in early March for whatever HS has to offer and Flower and Garden at Epcot, which we've always liked a lot.
> So, yesterday, after a phone call to rebook the room and a few clicks on Spirit, (thankfully opted for flexfare in case this happened), on the plus side, we're leaving 2 months earlier, with lighter crowds and saving a few bucks
> 
> Now, hopping over to WDW site and booking meals and Fast Passes.
> 
> Thanks for listening, and happy Veteran's Day.
> -Mark



For the Chase Lounge,  they allowed any chase card holder. Not sure if the new meet and greet will be more strict or not.


----------



## yulilin3

Mark P. said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question, and apologize if it's been addressed already:
> We have a Chase Amazon Visa, but is the "extras" offered at WDW only for ones with the Disney Chase?  Thanks!
> Also...
> I've been around the boards off and on since '99, and still so nice to see folks guiding the conversation on the boards, (too many on this board alone to mention, but thank you all for steering the ship through the SWW ups and downs).
> Since booking our May SWW trip a couple of months ago, I've been popping in here and there, and early on realized that it was 50/50 on SWW.  While not at all surprised, we're disappointed like most here.  We have flights booked, park tix and resort (BWI) paid in full.
> After some reconfiguring, we're now going in early March for whatever HS has to offer and Flower and Garden at Epcot, which we've always liked a lot.
> So, yesterday, after a phone call to rebook the room and a few clicks on Spirit, (thankfully opted for flexfare in case this happened), on the plus side, we're leaving 2 months earlier, with lighter crowds and saving a few bucks
> 
> Now, hopping over to WDW site and booking meals and Fast Passes.
> 
> Thanks for listening, and happy Veteran's Day.
> -Mark


https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/
1. *Disney Theme Park Perks*

Offers and offer elements including, but not limited to, participating locations, are subject to availability and additional restrictions, and may change or be canceled without notice. Must use a valid Disney Visa Card and/or _Disney Rewards_ Redemption Card to receive special offers. Merchandise discount may not be available for certain items and at certain locations including _Disneyland_® Resort and _Walt Disney World_® Resort Operating Participant locations and any other locations or kiosks that are not owned and operated by the owners of the _Walt Disney World_® Resort and the _Disneyland_® Resort. To receive a merchandise discount, you must mention the specific offer. *For entry into the Disney Character or Star Wars™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet Photo Opportunities, must present your valid Disney Visa Credit Card.* Not valid in combination with other offers, discounts, promotions or with any previous purchase. Minimum purchase and/or separate admission may be required. Offers are for personal use only and may not be transferred or resold. Chase is not responsible or liable for fulfillment of these Disney Theme Park perks.

You can always try and ask


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> For the Chase Lounge,  they allowed any chase card holder. Not sure if the new meet and greet will be more strict or not.



Oh that's interesting - I have a Chase Visa debit card that'd be sweet if that works...


----------



## Mark P.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

RedM94 said:


> Well, I just broke the news to my son about cancelling SWW, and he is very disappointed.  First and foremost I would like to thank @yulilin3 for all of your hard work in keeping us updated and posted on SWW news over the years.
> 
> My son and I have met many amazing people during the past five years.  Too many in fact to list them all, but we enjoyed meeting everyone.  Will still keep in contact with several people from around the country.
> 
> I just priced out a long Harry Potter weekend for my son an I to replace SWW.  I was surprised at how affordable it is.  All that is left to do is cancel my DVC reservation, bank my points, and book Cabana Bay.



This is a good idea!  The only reason we were going to WDW this year was for SWW.  My kids have been asking to go to Universal to see the new Harry Potter area. I've been putting it off because I LOVED SWW and don't have time in a long weekend to do both.   Now, I don't feel like we are sacrificing disney to go to universal.  My kids will be excited to visit Universal for a quick weekend trip!


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> Another spot they could use would be the old AIE audition rooms for the Visa meet.
> I agree, Launch Bay and that area is going to be a mess




I think it'll be crowded initially because it's something new.  Once people find out that it's nothing more than some displays, old movie clips and, video games, interest will wane very quickly.  After that, the long lines will be for the Vader and Chewie.  Unless they are hiding some pretty great surprises, I can't see Launch Bay being a real big crowd pleaser, but that's just me, and I'm angry and bitter, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## CJK

Are we thinking that the, 'Star Wars: Path of the Jedi' movie clips will be in the Launch Bay or in the theatre where Sounds Dangerous used to be?


----------



## Mark P.

LoKiHB said:


> I think it'll be crowded initially because it's something new.  Once people find out that it's nothing more than some displays, old movie clips and, video games, interest will wane very quickly.  After that, the long lines will be for the Vader and Chewie.  Unless they are hiding some pretty great surprises, I can't see Launch Bay being a real big crowd pleaser, but that's just me, and I'm angry and bitter, so I guess we'll see.


Yesterday when making our new reservations, I couldn't resist in mentioning to the CM the vast disappointment out there, and she acknowledged that, and tried her best to build up the "new and exciting experiences" at HS.  Just doing her job, I couldn't see going on.  Disney should have gotten the word out sooner, and not pass off misinformation prior to.  
Personally, I can't stand the fact that ticket prices go up and you get less.  I've always hated that kind of math.
They might have held the rate hike off until the SW Land was complete perhaps.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Are we thinking that the, 'Star Wars: Path of the Jedi' movie clips will be in the Launch Bay or in the theatre where Sounds Dangerous used to be?


It'll be inside ABC Sound Studio I think. They refurbished it and added about 50 seats to it. In the theater that used to house the Art of Animation movie with Mushu will be _  a behind-the-scenes video about how a new generation of filmmakers is crafting the future of the saga _(taken from the Launch Bay page on the site)


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be inside ABC Sound Studio I think. They refurbished it and added about 50 seats to it. In the theater that used to house the Art of Animation movie with Mushu will be _  a behind-the-scenes video about how a new generation of filmmakers is crafting the future of the saga _(taken from the Launch Bay page on the site)



Those new theatre seats a very nice and actually comfortable.  We went to see We Love Disney a few days ago there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Soooo... We cancelled our May trip. Mostly. 

When the Dark Side Half was announced for April, we hemmed and hawed but eventually booked a quick weekend trip. We decided today to tack a couple of days onto April and cancel May. 

It was already pretty ridiculous to be traveling there twice in two months (!!), and really no reason to without SWW. At least in April we'll catch F&G, right?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'd never looked into doing Harry Potter weekend before this thread, but now I'm excited about planning a trip for it in 2017.  We LOVE LOVE LOVE all the Potter stuff at Universal and the celebration stuff seems like it would be awesome for super fans like us.


----------



## cvjpirate

I looked into changing over to US. My kids, (darn it I made them addicted to Disney) talked me out of it after fussing at me about my email to Disney about SWW not being harsh enough.


----------



## Lalalyn

Any word on when the Chase Visa M&G will open?  We will be at HS on 2/1/16 and I'm hoping by then!  

DH isn't the biggest of Disney fans but had a great time last year.  He loves SW and is pushing it on our three girls like crazy!  They are 5,2 and 2.  I'm hoping this gets him more excited to go!  He would love the M&G and is really hoping our oldest wants to do the Jedi Training thing. 

Any word on when the new Jedi Training will start and whether it will be a sign up like the old one?


----------



## Iowamomof4

We cancelled our May trip as well. It was always questionable, but with Soarin' closed and no SWW, it just makes more sense to wait for September.


----------



## LoKiHB

Iowamomof4 said:


> We cancelled our May trip as well. It was always questionable, but with Soarin' closed and no SWW, it just makes more sense to wait for September.




I think there are going to be a lot of cancellations for May & June. Unfortunately, it won't make a dent in the crowds, at least not enough for Disney to care.


----------



## yulilin3

Lalalyn said:


> Any word on when the Chase Visa M&G will open?  We will be at HS on 2/1/16 and I'm hoping by then!
> 
> DH isn't the biggest of Disney fans but had a great time last year.  He loves SW and is pushing it on our three girls like crazy!  They are 5,2 and 2.  I'm hoping this gets him more excited to go!  He would love the M&G and is really hoping our oldest wants to do the Jedi Training thing.
> 
> Any word on when the new Jedi Training will start and whether it will be a sign up like the old one?


Visa chase meet should be open by then. The regular Vader and Chewie will open Dec. 1st
Jedi Training will probably also start Dec. 1st. I'll have full report when it does, rumor is that Launch Bay will soft open Nov. 27th and I'm already planning on being there


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> Visa chase meet should be open by then. The regular Vader and Chewie will open Dec. 1st
> Jedi Training will probably also start Dec. 1st. I'll have full report when it does, rumor is that Launch Bay will soft open Nov. 27th and I'm already planning on being there



We'll be at DHS on the 27th for Minnie's Holiday Dinner. If time allows I told my oldest he can check it out, so we'll report later that night.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Visa chase meet should be open by then. The regular Vader and Chewie will open Dec. 1st
> Jedi Training will probably also start Dec. 1st. I'll have full report when it does, rumor is that Launch Bay will soft open Nov. 27th and I'm already planning on being there



Me too! Sounds like others as well. Maybe enough to have a meet like you did during SWW?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cvjpirate said:


> I looked into changing over to US. My kids, (darn it I made them addicted to Disney) talked me out of it after fussing at me about my email to Disney about SWW not being harsh enough.


Re: US my kids are the same way. Even when I've asked about taking a couple of days out of a 10-day trip to check out the HP stuff, they're not having it! They wouldn't mind going... but not if it means a day away from WDW...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

normally when I send in an e-mail I get the generic - 'we've gotten your e-mail and I assure you someone is looking at it" e-mail ....did not even get that tis time...which seems odd.   Our APs expire in January - was going to get new ones in May for SWW - now it will be September - doubt if I can talk my gang into US (for Sept) then get new Disney APs in January...by then we'd be in serious Disney withdrawal!


----------



## LoKiHB

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> normally when I send in an e-mail I get the generic - 'we've gotten your e-mail and I assure you someone is looking at it" e-mail ....did not even get that tis time...which seems odd.   Our APs expire in January - was going to get new ones in May for SWW - now it will be September - doubt if I can talk my gang into US (for Sept) then get new Disney APs in January...by then we'd be in serious Disney withdrawal!




I got that reply when I sent mine, but still no follow up, nor am I expecting one.


----------



## cvjpirate

I got the generic reply saying they have the email and will contact me once they research my issue. Believe me, there is no research to my issue. I am expecting them pushing me towards Launch Bay and Star Wars Land.


----------



## 4sinde

Question about the dark side half marathon - I've been running every other day for the past 5-months but the longest run is only 3.1 miles.  Am I over doing it if I sign up for the half marathon?  I have been doing the run/walk method. Will that work for the half?  I'm a little nervous - thoughts?  I have plenty of time to train just don't want to fail or be the only walker.....


----------



## DisDadDVC

*!!!!!Potential spoilers!!!!!
*
Fan made edit of all of the Force Awakens trailers so far.  In possible chronological order of events:



Spoiler


----------



## soniam

Mark P. said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question, and apologize if it's been addressed already:
> We have a Chase Amazon Visa, but is the "extras" offered at WDW only for ones with the Disney Chase?  Thanks!
> Also...
> I've been around the boards off and on since '99, and still so nice to see folks guiding the conversation on the boards, (too many on this board alone to mention, but thank you all for steering the ship through the SWW ups and downs).
> Since booking our May SWW trip a couple of months ago, I've been popping in here and there, and early on realized that it was 50/50 on SWW.  While not at all surprised, we're disappointed like most here.  We have flights booked, park tix and resort (BWI) paid in full.
> After some reconfiguring, we're now going in early March for whatever HS has to offer and Flower and Garden at Epcot, which we've always liked a lot.
> So, yesterday, after a phone call to rebook the room and a few clicks on Spirit, (thankfully opted for flexfare in case this happened), on the plus side, we're leaving 2 months earlier, with lighter crowds and saving a few bucks
> 
> Now, hopping over to WDW site and booking meals and Fast Passes.
> 
> Thanks for listening, and happy Veteran's Day.
> -Mark



We are considering doing the same thing. We don't have airline tickets yet, but I have had hotels booked for both March and June for a while now. I don't know if March will be less busy. We went mid-March this year, and it was busier than when we went first week of June 2012 and late July 2014. March is Spring Break, so a lot of people pack in vacations in a short period of time. Also, the week before or after Easter (can't remember which) is supposed to be very busy. I think Easter is at the end of March next year. Good luck.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

4sinde said:


> Question about the dark side half marathon - I've been running every other day for the past 5-months but the longest run is only 3.1 miles.  Am I over doing it if I sign up for the half marathon?  I have been doing the run/walk method. Will that work for the half?  I'm a little nervous - thoughts?  I have plenty of time to train just don't want to fail or be the only walker.....


plenty of time for you to train with a 3 mile base.    Using Galloway?


----------



## 4sinde

limabeanmom2003 said:


> plenty of time for you to train with a 3 mile base.    Using Galloway?



Yes - just got the timer about 3 weeks ago and following the method. I just want to finish the half - no time goal. I can do the 3 miles in about 37 mins.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

4sinde said:


> Question about the dark side half marathon - I've been running every other day for the past 5-months but the longest run is only 3.1 miles.  Am I over doing it if I sign up for the half marathon?  I have been doing the run/walk method. Will that work for the half?  I'm a little nervous - thoughts?  I have plenty of time to train just don't want to fail or be the only walker.....





4sinde said:


> Yes - just got the timer about 3 weeks ago and following the method. I just want to finish the half - no time goal. I can do the 3 miles in about 37 mins.



My two cents: THAT'S PLENTY OF TIME!!!  I went from couch-to-5K, 5K to 10K, 10K to half in less time -- and started running for the first time at 38yrs old.  Totally doable.


----------



## 4sinde

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My two cents: THAT'S PLENTY OF TIME!!!  I went from couch-to-5K, 5K to 10K, 10K to half in less time -- and started running for the first time at 38yrs old.  Totally doable.



Thanks. I appreciate the feedback. Just nervous - coming from Chicago for the race.


----------



## yulilin3

4sinde said:


> Question about the dark side half marathon - I've been running every other day for the past 5-months but the longest run is only 3.1 miles.  Am I over doing it if I sign up for the half marathon?  I have been doing the run/walk method. Will that work for the half?  I'm a little nervous - thoughts?  I have plenty of time to train just don't want to fail or be the only walker.....


agree that you have time to train, stick with it and you'll be fine. I've finished the Princess half marathon using run/walk 1 minute walk 45 second run. Follow the Galloway 20 week program and you'll be fine


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> *!!!!!Potential spoilers!!!!!
> *
> Fan made edit of all of the Force Awakens trailers so far.  In possible chronological order of events:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


thanks for the spoiler warning, not watching anymore teasers, trailers, tv special (I know it will be hard)


----------



## DisDadDVC

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the spoiler warning, not watching anymore teasers, trailers, tv special (I know it will be hard)



Yeah, I slightly regret watching that one, but I can't help myself.  Really puts together a large part of the movie (I think).


----------



## Lalalyn

yulilin3 said:


> Visa chase meet should be open by then. The regular Vader and Chewie will open Dec. 1st
> Jedi Training will probably also start Dec. 1st. I'll have full report when it does, rumor is that Launch Bay will soft open Nov. 27th and I'm already planning on being there




Nice!  Thanks for keeping everyone updated!  Would be nice if they started doing FP for Jedi Training. That would make it possible for us to do.


----------



## yulilin3

Lalalyn said:


> Nice!  Thanks for keeping everyone updated!  Would be nice if they started doing FP for Jedi Training. That would make it possible for us to do.


unlikely they will do fp for JT cause the CM has to check the kids age and ability to participate


----------



## pangyal

I still haven't told kiddo, hoping he will forget about it (likely? No). But...I am sort of eyeing US as a possibility for a few days that week. Not sure he's old or tall enough or that I have the strength for planning that, to be honest, but I am definitely keeping the idea alive .


----------



## 4sinde

yulilin3 said:


> agree that you have time to train, stick with it and you'll be fine. I've finished the Princess half marathon using run/walk 1 minute walk 45 second run. Follow the Galloway 20 week program and you'll be fine



Thanks again for the support.


----------



## soniam

pangyal said:


> I still haven't told kiddo, hoping he will forget about it (likely? No). But...I am sort of eyeing US as a possibility for a few days that week. Not sure he's old or tall enough or that I have the strength for planning that, to be honest, but I am definitely keeping the idea alive .



Planning Universal is incredibly easy. It's almost no planning at all compared to Disney. How old/tall is he? There are rides for much younger kids, but not as much as MK. The good thing about the HP areas is that you don't have to do the rides to enjoy them. There is just a ton of stuff to look at and buy. Seuss land is really cool and geared toward little ones. Simpsons looks cool too and has a little kids ride. We went last March, and I didn't book the hotel until like December. I made 2 reservations, via Open Table, but I couldn't do that until 30 days out. They actually wouldn't let me make a reservation earlier than 30 days out It wasn't absolutely really necessary, especially since onsite guests get priority seating, but I am a big planner.


----------



## agavegirl1

Totally off topic...I am not allowed to run due to old ankle fracture....can you walk a race?


----------



## horse11

Can some one tell more about Season of the Force and what will be going on during that. Are the dates are from Jan5th through march 20th. is this going on every day or only on certain days. Is there any special; parades or meals, meets and greets will be at launch Bay only or is there additional ones going on. helping plan a friends trip for March and wanted to get the most accurate information and new I could find it here.


----------



## HopperFan

agavegirl1 said:


> Totally off topic...I am not allowed to run due to old ankle fracture....can you walk a race?



No not really.  We have done the 5k mixing walking, fast walking and jogging.  Only DS who is a runner does the longer ones.  This is from RunDisney:

*Pacing Requirements*

16 minute per mile pace for all athletes in the _Star Wars_ Half Marathon, _Star Wars_ 10K and the _Star Wars_ 5K
Half Marathon and 10K are timed events using the ChronoTrack B-tag timing system.
The _Star Wars_ 5K is NOT a timed event but in order to receive a finisher medal, participants must maintain a 16 minute per mile pace requirement.
Runners unable to maintain the pace may be picked up at any point along the course and transported to the course pick-up tent.
A training pace of 15-minute per mile pace is recommended to allow for photo and restroom breaks.
Pace Cyclists will be on the course indicating when runners are behind pace by waving light wands at each mile markers according to the official pace time. If you reach a mile marker with a light wand waving, please note you are behind the required 16-minute per mile pace and can be picked up at any time and transported to the course pick up tent.


----------



## agavegirl1

HopperFan said:


> No not really.  We have done the 5k mixing walking, fast walking and jogging.  Only DS who is a runner does the longer ones.  This is from RunDisney:
> 
> *Pacing Requirements*
> 
> 16 minute per mile pace for all athletes in the _Star Wars_ Half Marathon, _Star Wars_ 10K and the _Star Wars_ 5K
> Half Marathon and 10K are timed events using the ChronoTrack B-tag timing system.
> The _Star Wars_ 5K is NOT a timed event but in order to receive a finisher medal, participants must maintain a 16 minute per mile pace requirement.
> Runners unable to maintain the pace may be picked up at any point along the course and transported to the course pick-up tent.
> A training pace of 15-minute per mile pace is recommended to allow for photo and restroom breaks.
> Pace Cyclists will be on the course indicating when runners are behind pace by waving light wands at each mile markers according to the official pace time. If you reach a mile marker with a light wand waving, please note you are behind the required 16-minute per mile pace and can be picked up at any time and transported to the course pick up tent.


Oh Well...it takes a lot of walking just to do WDW.  Thank you.  Many community organized events allow you to walk but I guess this one is out.


----------



## HopperFan

agavegirl1 said:


> Oh Well...it takes a lot of walking just to do WDW.  Thank you.  Many community organized events allow you to walk but I guess this one is out.



It's just way too big, way too many participants and they need to get the parks and roads back open.


----------



## agavegirl1

HopperFan said:


> It's just way too big, way too many participants and they need to get the parks and roads back open.



Just a note...3.8 MPH equals a less than 16 minute mile so if a person can walk that fast, it would work.  I am only at 3.5 right now.  But other fast walkers should not be discouraged.


----------



## HopperFan

agavegirl1 said:


> Just a note...3.8 MPH equals a less than 16 minute mile so if a person can walk that fast, it would work.  I am only at 3.5 right now.  But other fast walkers should not be discouraged.



True, if someone can maintain that for 13 miles, they would make the end of the Half Marathon - only race still open.  Just guessing based on thread you were asking about Star Wars races.


----------



## mesaboy2

horse11 said:


> Can some one tell more about Season of the Force and what will be going on during that. Are the dates are from Jan5th through march 20th. is this going on every day or only on certain days. Is there any special; parades or meals, meets and greets will be at launch Bay only or is there additional ones going on. helping plan a friends trip for March and wanted to get the most accurate information and new I could find it here.



Not that much info out yet.  What there is, is covered in the first 12 posts or so.  For your question, see Post 11.  In my opinion, there is no more accurate or up-to-date source than this very thread.


----------



## lovethattink

Mesaboy2 answered.


----------



## horse11

mesaboy2 said:


> Not that much info out yet.  What there is, is covered in the first 12 posts or so.  For your question, see Post 11.  In my opinion, there is no more accurate or up-to-date source than this very thread.


Thanks mesaboy!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

horse11 said:


> Thanks mesaboy!!!



Hopefully we'll have more info by the end of the year, stay tuned.


----------



## horse11

mesaboy2 said:


> Hopefully we'll have more info by the end of the year, stay tuned.


Will do thanks. #11 post helped tremendously!!! At least now I know to suggest a weekend date if they want to see special fireworks correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

horse11 said:


> Will do thanks. #11 post helped tremendously!!! At least now I know to suggest a weekend date if they want to see special fireworks correct?



That's something at least.    Sounds like Friday, Saturday, and Sunday will have fireworks.


----------



## lovethattink

agavegirl1 said:


> Totally off topic...I am not allowed to run due to old ankle fracture....can you walk a race?



I assume your asking for the Dark Side Marathon. You'll find the experienced runners over here on this part of the board.

http://disboards.com/forums/rundisney-events-competition.109/


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> I still haven't told kiddo, hoping he will forget about it (likely? No). But...I am sort of eyeing US as a possibility for a few days that week. Not sure he's old or tall enough or that I have the strength for planning that, to be honest, but I am definitely keeping the idea alive .


How old is he? I agree that Universal Orlando tends to be geared more toward bigger kids and adults but they have plenty of things for little ones to do. And, in my opinion, the food quality is  much. much better htan Disney



agavegirl1 said:


> Totally off topic...I am not allowed to run due to old ankle fracture....can you walk a race?


 I will also encourage you to check out the  WISH forum and race threads on the DIS. If you can maintain a 16 minute per mile you can walk it, skip it, run it...as long as you finish  in the time allowed. I haven't been to the race forums in a while but I know there are a lot of people that walk it and finish, even the Dopey. One of them (I can't remember his name) actually usually goes off course a bit when the course takes you through Osceola Pkwy and goes down to McD and gets a McFlurry, I'm not klidding[/QUOTE]


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> It's just way too big, way too many participants and they need to get the parks and roads back open.


if you can maintain the pace you can walk it. Just make sure to move to either side so you let the faster people go in the middle


----------



## pangyal

soniam said:


> Planning Universal is incredibly easy. It's almost no planning at all compared to Disney. How old/tall is he? There are rides for much younger kids, but not as much as MK. The good thing about the HP areas is that you don't have to do the rides to enjoy them. There is just a ton of stuff to look at and buy. Seuss land is really cool and geared toward little ones. Simpsons looks cool too and has a little kids ride. We went last March, and I didn't book the hotel until like December. I made 2 reservations, via Open Table, but I couldn't do that until 30 days out. They actually wouldn't let me make a reservation earlier than 30 days out It wasn't absolutely really necessary, especially since onsite guests get priority seating, but I am a big planner.



He's going to be just turned 7 at that point and definitely still under 50". He still thinks everything at MK is real (as far as he's let on, lol) so I'm worried Universal might be a little frightening in parts. I'm a big planner too and got a little overwhelmed looking at the idea of planning both and then coming home and picking up our first puppy right after the trip- might be too much planning even for me 


yulilin3 said:


> How old is he? I agree that Universal Orlando tends to be geared more toward bigger kids and adults but they have plenty of things for little ones to do. And, in my opinion, the food quality is  much. much better htan Disney
> 
> I will also encourage you to check out the  WISH forum and race threads on the DIS. If you can maintain a 16 minute per mile you can walk it, skip it, run it...as long as you finish  in the time allowed. I haven't been to the race forums in a while but I know there are a lot of people that walk it and finish, even the Dopey. One of them (I can't remember his name) actually usually goes off course a bit when the course takes you through Osceola Pkwy and goes down to McD and gets a McFlurry, I'm not klidding


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the second vote towards being able to do US with a younger one, I'm definitely going to do more research. I have to say, the story of the runner getting the McFlurry is one of my favourites to date. I had one marathon where the end took us past a restaurant that was offering a special on cold beer to anyone running the face who wanted to stop for a pint....and didn't I see people with their bibs, happily quaffing a pint a mile from the finish


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> He's going to be just turned 7 at that point and definitely still under 50". He still thinks everything at MK is real (as far as he's let on, lol) so I'm worried Universal might be a little frightening in parts. I'm a big planner too and got a little overwhelmed looking at the idea of planning both and then coming home and picking up our first puppy right after the trip- might be too much planning even for me



Thanks for the second vote towards being able to do US with a younger one, I'm definitely going to do more research. I have to say, the story of the runner getting the McFlurry is one of my favourites to date. I had one marathon where the end took us past a restaurant that was offering a special on cold beer to anyone running the face who wanted to stop for a pint....and didn't I see people with their bibs, happily quaffing a pint a mile from the finish [/QUOTE]
I love the Dr. Seuss area of IOA and the Dinosaur playground. He could do Spiderman (if he's up for it) and the Popeye's raft ride (don't remember the name) Both HP main attractions can be a bit intense but it depends on his level of braveness. At YS the entire area around E.T. Fievel's playground, if it's hot Curious George splash area. Men in Black, Shrek 4D...I feel like you could still have a fun day there.


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> if you can maintain the pace you can walk it. Just make sure to move to either side so you let the faster people go in the middle



_Completely agree_ but the key word is "maintaining" and that is not so easy to do come miles 8-13 if you haven't prepared for the race or if you plan to walk the entire race.  The person I responded to said "I am _not allowed to run_ due to old ankle fracture....can you walk a race?" and many of the posters who walk actually do a combo of walk/run in the race with these pace requirements. Both my kids were runners and DS is a running coach so I do follow the sport closely.

$200 race fee plus travel expenses are not cheap so I would be upset for the walker bus to pull up and ask me to get on because I was not able to maintain the pace for the full 13 miles since that is all that is open still.  If I can only walk, I need to be sure I can walk that fast or faster (if you plan stops for photos etc) for a full 13+ miles or wait for another runDisney where I can start with a 10k.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> _Completely agree_ but the key word is "maintaining" and that is not so easy to do come miles 8-13 if you haven't prepared for the race or if you plan to walk the entire race.  The person I responded to said "I am _not allowed to run_ due to old ankle fracture....can you walk a race?" and many of the posters who walk actually do a combo of walk/run in the race with these pace requirements. Both my kids were runners and DS is a running coach so I do follow the sport closely.
> 
> $200 race fee plus travel expenses are not cheap so I would be upset for the walker bus to pull up and ask me to get on because I was not able to maintain the pace for the full 13 miles since that is all that is open still.  If I can only walk, I need to be sure I can walk that fast or faster (if you plan stops for photos etc) for a full 13+ miles or wait for another runDisney where I can start with a 10k.


agreed, that's why you have to be sure to train and maintain the pace. Many, many people just walk it and finish, not only the half but the full marathon and even Dopey .  there's a whole thread on the WISH forum.


----------



## yulilin3

from WDWMagic.
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ence-to-soft-open-at-star-tours-next-week.htm


----------



## lovethattink

And now I have FP+ for the 16th too,  lol. Soon my 7 days will be taken!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> And now I have FP+ for the 16th too,  lol. Soon my 7 days will be taken!


 me too, in the evening


----------



## lovethattink

Evening too.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> from WDWMagic.
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ence-to-soft-open-at-star-tours-next-week.htm



I saw them tweet that this morning and I'm stoked! All this talk about a soft opening for Launch Bay and the Star Tours sequence on 11/27 and I was little bummed because we will be there on 11/27, but it will be our last day and I'm not deviating from my Epcot plan (not even to sneak down there for a little while). So, considering we'll be at DHS earlier that week 2 different times, I'm excited! That part was definitely more important to me than the Launch Bay.


----------



## pbb322

pangyal said:


> He's going to be just turned 7 at that point and definitely still under 50". He still thinks everything at MK is real (as far as he's let on, lol) so I'm worried Universal might be a little frightening in parts. I'm a big planner too and got a little overwhelmed looking at the idea of planning both and then coming home and picking up our first puppy right after the trip- might be too much planning even for me



We are taking my son, who just turned 8, to HP celebration weekend this coming Jan. (lucky impulse decision when the packages went on sale and I was nervous about no SWW this year).  I then panicked about whether he would be able to do much, because he has a growth hormone issue that means he is closer in size to a 6 year old, and is also somewhat easily frightened.  After much online reading and discussions with friends, I feel comfortable that while he cannot ride any of the big roller coasters and one HP ride because of his height, we will have plenty to fill our two and a half days - and even decided to bring along my 3 year old even though I always believed there was not enough for the littles to do, I now think there is plenty for her since she and grandma only do about half days in the parks anyway. 

I do have a question for those Universal vets - we are staying at the Hard Rock, but want to come to HS for either Sat or Sun night to see the Season of the Force FWs.  Suggestions on the best transportation options between parks?


----------



## disneyinfebruary

Is SW Launch Bay open now?  It's listed on MDE under attractions??


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> We are taking my son, who just turned 8, to HP celebration weekend this coming Jan. (lucky impulse decision when the packages went on sale and I was nervous about no SWW this year).  I then panicked about whether he would be able to do much, because he has a growth hormone issue that means he is closer in size to a 6 year old, and is also somewhat easily frightened.  After much online reading and discussions with friends, I feel comfortable that while he cannot ride any of the big roller coasters and one HP ride because of his height, we will have plenty to fill our two and a half days - and even decided to bring along my 3 year old even though I always believed there was not enough for the littles to do, I now think there is plenty for her since she and grandma only do about half days in the parks anyway.
> 
> I do have a question for those Universal vets - we are staying at the Hard Rock, but want to come to HS for either Sat or Sun night to see the Season of the Force FWs.  Suggestions on the best transportation options between parks?


I have no clue if Universal provides any type of shuttle to Disney, I guess a cab or uber?


----------



## yulilin3

disneyinfebruary said:


> Is SW Launch Bay open now?  It's listed on MDE under attractions??


official opening Dec 1st, rumored soft opening Nov. 27


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

DD's list of Star Wars favorites - all are characters go figure!

Ahsoka Tano
Rex
Riyo Chuchi
Aayla Secura
Plo Koon
Numa
Luminara Unduli
Satine
Sabine
Gui-Gon Jinn


----------



## poison ivy

where is the Launch Bay located?  I couldn't find this on the first page so sorry if I missed it.


----------



## mesaboy2

poison ivy said:


> where is the Launch Bay located?  I couldn't find this on the first page so sorry if I missed it.



Animation Building.


----------



## lovethattink

poison ivy said:


> where is the Launch Bay located?  I couldn't find this on the first page so sorry if I missed it.



Back between Disney Jr. and Little Mermaid


----------



## LCoulter

Has anyone heard anything about Star Wars fireworks at DHS?  And if so, when they will start?


----------



## yulilin3

LCoulter said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Star Wars fireworks at DHS?  And if so, when they will start?


The fireworks are linked to the Seasons of the Force which hasn't been officially announced. They accidentally leaked the dates as January 5th thru March 27th. I guess when Disney saw their mistake they took the dates down, so we have to wait and see. The fireworks will occur only on the weekends.


----------



## LCoulter

Oh, sugar, I won't be there on the weekends.  Guess I will stick with Fantasmic!


----------



## soniam

Just got an email from Chase saying that the Disney Rewards Visa Vader M&G would be in Launch Bay at Disneyland. I don't know if WDW would be the same location or not. It also only runs from 4-8pm.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Just got an email from Chase saying that the Disney Rewards Visa Vader M&G would be in Launch Bay at Disneyland. I don't know if WDW would be the same location or not. It also only runs from 4-8pm.


just checked the perks page and they updated it
https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/
*Star Wars™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet*6
Beginning December 1st, 2015, feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet, offered daily from 11am to 4pm at the _Star Wars_ Launch Bay in the Animation Courtyard at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®. 

Simply present your Disney Visa Credit Card to enter this exclusive location.


----------



## yulilin3

first page updated with the Visa meet and greet


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm on my phone, so sorry for not quoting the posts i'm responding to.

We took our 5 year old to Uni twice this year.  He really enjoys it even though he can't do all the rides.  He does spend A LOT of time in Suess Landing when we're not doing Harry Potter stuff, but also really enjoys the Jurassic Park areas, especially the play area.  I wish we wouldn't have bought into the "Universal isn't for little kids" myth for so long.  We have a ton of fun at Universal and have come to enjoy our vacations there more than Disney because you can have an enoyable vacation without all the extreme planning than is now required at Disney if you want to do headliners multiple times and eat at table service restaurants, which is how we vacation.

We had a rental car to get back and forth between Universal and Disney.  I was shocked at how easy the drive is.


----------



## soniam

jtowntoflorida said:


> I'm on my phone, so sorry for not quoting the posts i'm responding to.
> 
> We took our 5 year old to Uni twice this year.  He really enjoys it even though he can't do all the rides.  He does spend A LOT of time in Suess Landing when we're not doing Harry Potter stuff, but also really enjoys the Jurassic Park areas, especially the play area.  I wish we wouldn't have bought into the "Universal isn't for little kids" myth for so long.  We have a ton of fun at Universal and have come to enjoy our vacations there more than Disney because you can have an enoyable vacation without all the extreme planning than is now required at Disney if you want to do headliners multiple times and eat at table service restaurants, which is how we vacation.
> 
> We had a rental car to get back and forth between Universal and Disney.  I was shocked at how easy the drive is.



I agree about Uni being easy and relaxing. I prefer to do it at the end of our trips, so that I have a vacation after Disney


----------



## yulilin3

thanks to @lovethattink  for reminding me I needed to pick up my mail 
Got the Winter Mickey Monitor and the Disney Visa card newsletter
In the Visa newsletter there's a cool little Force Awakens mini poster
Mickey Monitor has no new information other than to say
"Fridays through Sundays during early 2016 you can enjoy a fireworks show set to the sights and sounds of Star Wars"
No mention anywhere to Seasons of the Force


----------



## DisDadDVC

yulilin3 said:


> thanks to @lovethattink  for reminding me I needed to pick up my mail
> Got the Winter Mickey Monitor and the Disney Visa card newsletter
> In the Visa newsletter there's a cool little Force Awakens mini poster
> Mickey Monitor has no new information other than to say
> "Fridays through Sundays during early 2016 you can enjoy a fireworks show set to the sights and sounds of Star Wars"
> No mention anywhere to Seasons of the Force



What are we expecting from SoF other than fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> What are we expecting from SoF other than fireworks?


nothing really, it's just strange that they have seemed to drop the name. We'll see if we get an announcement on that.
My first thought was that they were moving SotF to the dates when SWW would've been, but that's me just hopefully wishing for something


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> nothing really, it's just strange that they have seemed to drop the name. We'll see if we get an announcement on that.
> My first thought was that they were moving SotF to the dates when SWW would've been, but that's me just hopefully wishing for something



I wonder if they are going to apply the SOTF moniker to the stuff at Disneyland, since they are doing something special with Space Mountain and maybe some other different stuff. Whereas, at DHS, it was announced with new ST scenes, Launch Bay, & fireworks. ST and Launch Bay will not be seasonal.


----------



## no one

DisDadDVC said:


> What are we expecting from SoF other than fireworks?


You didn't see the rest of the Disney blog post:
1. Jar Jar Binks will be available for meet and greet;
2. Hayden Christensen will be available for autographs
3. New video clips of the Han Solo scene being frozen in carbonite with the Frozen soundtrack "let it go";

and finally Disney can now confirm
4. Han Solo shot first.

That should make all the star wars fans happy


----------



## PSULion

yulilin3 said:


> from WDWMagic.
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ence-to-soft-open-at-star-tours-next-week.htm



So does this mean that on our February trip, the only scenario playing will be from the Force Awakens? My family rides Star Tours over and over because my son likes to try and see all the different scenes. The same one over and over will get boring fast.


----------



## soniam

PSULion said:


> So does this mean that on our February trip, the only scenario playing will be from the Force Awakens? My family rides Star Tours over and over because my son likes to try and see all the different scenes. The same one over and over will get boring fast.



Since they show multiple scenes in one ride, you will probably get the new scene every ride, but the others will probably still be random. I can't remember how many different scenes/places are in one ride, 3-4 maybe.


----------



## PSULion

soniam said:


> Since they show multiple scenes in one ride, you will probably get the new scene every ride, but the others will probably still be random. I can't remember how many different scenes/places are in one ride, 3-4 maybe.




Ah. That makes more sense. If you couldn't tell, I don't ride it. And the trip is a surprise so I couldn't ask my son.


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> So does this mean that on our February trip, the only scenario playing will be from the Force Awakens? My family rides Star Tours over and over because my son likes to try and see all the different scenes. The same one over and over will get boring fast.





soniam said:


> Since they show multiple scenes in one ride, you will probably get the new scene every ride, but the others will probably still be random. I can't remember how many different scenes/places are in one ride, 3-4 maybe.


No word on how long the new scene will be a fixed scene. I'm going Monday and will let you guys know in what part the added the new scene.
It usually is:
Opening (Vader or Droid/Millenium Falcon)
First destination: (Kashyyk, Hoth or Tattooine)
Hologram (Leia, Yoda, Ackbar)
Ending (Naboo, Battle over Coruscant or Death Star above Geonosis)
I'm thinking they'll add it to the ending, but we will see


----------



## justmeinflorida

yulilin3 said:


> just checked the perks page and they updated it
> https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/
> *Star Wars™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet*6
> Beginning December 1st, 2015, feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet, offered daily from 11am to 4pm at the _Star Wars_ Launch Bay in the Animation Courtyard at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®.
> 
> Simply present your Disney Visa Credit Card to enter this *exclusive location*.



YOU ARE THE BEST!!! Does that wording mean this is not available to anyone without a Disney Visa card or just between 11am and 4pm?



yulilin3 said:


> thanks to @lovethattink  for reminding me I needed to pick up my mail
> Got the Winter Mickey Monitor and the Disney Visa card newsletter
> In the Visa newsletter there's a cool little Force Awakens mini poster
> Mickey Monitor has no new information other than to say
> "Fridays through Sundays during early 2016 you can enjoy a fireworks show set to the sights and sounds of Star Wars"
> No mention anywhere to Seasons of the Force



We got ours today also...the poster is pretty cool. Our son wants it but he can't have it


----------



## Skywise

Hopefully there's 3 scenes (a new opening, first destination and end) and you're just forced to see one of those while the others occur randomly too.


----------



## yulilin3

justmeinflorida said:


> YOU ARE THE BEST!!! Does that wording mean this is not available to anyone without a Disney Visa card or just between 11am and 4pm?
> 
> 
> 
> We got ours today also...the poster is pretty cool. Our son wants it but he can't have it


that's a long period of time. I think he will use the Force to be in 2 rooms at once 
I know the poster is going into my daughter's room for sure, she's got all the SWW ap posters and the celebrities signed headshots plastered on her wall...it's a bit of a mess


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Bold part totally not accurate... I could handle a SWW...

"*More Star Wars Than You Can Handle*: New TV Spot Awakens, Anna Kendrick Feels the Force, and Star Tours Footage Debuts"

http://blogs.disney.com/insider/201...atural|disney-insider|2015-11-11|insider|hero


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> thanks to @lovethattink  for reminding me I needed to pick up my mail
> Got the Winter Mickey Monitor and the Disney Visa card newsletter
> In the Visa newsletter there's a cool little Force Awakens mini poster
> Mickey Monitor has no new information other than to say
> "Fridays through Sundays during early 2016 you can enjoy a fireworks show set to the sights and sounds of Star Wars"
> No mention anywhere to Seasons of the Force


I hope I get the visa newsletter - seems like it and the Mickey Monitor are a little hit or miss for us!


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Those new theatre seats a very nice and actually comfortable.  We went to see We Love Disney a few days ago there.


About time! those seats have been uncomfortable since the Monster Sound Show. But I would take those horrible seats again to see Monster Sound Show once more.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Evening too.


I got one for the morning, I usually work Monday nights.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> thanks to @lovethattink  for reminding me I needed to pick up my mail
> Got the Winter Mickey Monitor and the Disney Visa card newsletter
> In the Visa newsletter there's a cool little Force Awakens mini poster
> Mickey Monitor has no new information other than to say
> "Fridays through Sundays during early 2016 you can enjoy a fireworks show set to the sights and sounds of Star Wars"
> No mention anywhere to Seasons of the Force


Makes me wish I had good credit so I could get a credit card.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So in one of the Star Tours opening scenes during my last trip I saw Han Solo get into a firefight with some stormtroopers and then blast away on the Falcon.  Has this always happened and I've just been too short to see it?  (I was sitting in the front row for that ride).


----------



## justmeinflorida

yulilin3 said:


> that's a long period of time. I think he will use the Force to be in 2 rooms at once



How long in our touringplans should I pencil in for this? As of yet they don't have the SW M&G listed as an option so I'm being creative and putting that we're going to Animation Court Yard Ice Cream Cart for an hour...lol closest thing I could get to the event without the plan telling me it had a better plan


----------



## Gianfootography

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So in one of the Star Tours opening scenes during my last trip I saw Han Solo get into a firefight with some stormtroopers and then blast away on the Falcon.  Has this always happened and I've just been too short to see it?  (I was sitting in the front row for that ride).


That has always been one of the 2 opening scenes. It is that one or Vader.


----------



## Skywise

Gianfootography said:


> That has always been one of the 2 opening scenes. It is that one or Vader.



There's at least 2 more I think...


----------



## Gianfootography

Hold up. The current version of Star Tours is supposed to take place before the original trilogy. How are they going to explain Force Awakens Scenes?! Is C-3PO made out of DeLorean parts? It makes no sense.


----------



## Gianfootography

no one said:


> You didn't see the rest of the Disney blog post:
> 1. Jar Jar Binks will be available for meet and greet;
> 2. Hayden Christensen will be available for autographs
> 3. New video clips of the Han Solo scene being frozen in carbonite with the Frozen soundtrack "let it go";
> 
> and finally Disney can now confirm
> 4. Han Solo shot first.
> 
> That should make all the star wars fans happy



Honestly, I would kill for a Jar Jar Binks meet and greet!


----------



## Gianfootography

Skywise said:


> There's at least 2 more I think...



From the internets: There are eleven random segments of the film (two opening segments, three primary destination segments, three hologram message segments, and three ending destination segments). When combined, they allow 54 different possible ride experiences.

So only 2 openings. I have gone to DHS just to ride Star Tours until I saw all 11 segments and be the Rebel Spy. Dramamine helps on those adventures.

more info: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Tours:_The_Adventures_Continue


----------



## yulilin3

@Gianfootography  love the pic, I might have been standing only a couple of feet to your left cause I got almost the exact same one that year.


----------



## yulilin3

it looks like Launch Bay at DL had their media day yesterday. I'm hoping that ours will look very similar to what is being offered there. Here's a good report I found from L.A. Times
A lot of spoilers if you want to be surprised

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...on-of-the-force-media-20151112-htmlstory.html


----------



## Turk February

Gianfootography said:


> Hold up. The current version of Star Tours is supposed to take place before the original trilogy. How are they going to explain Force Awakens Scenes?! Is C-3PO made out of DeLorean parts? It makes no sense.



Good thing it's just a theme park ride and not canon.  Enjoy it, don't dissect it.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> it looks like Launch Bay at DL had their media day yesterday. I'm hoping that ours will look very similar to what is being offered there. Here's a good report I found from L.A. Times
> A lot of spoilers if you want to be surprised
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...on-of-the-force-media-20151112-htmlstory.html



What little I've seen of Launch Bay, the props remind me very much of the traveling Star Wars exhibit that was at the Orlando Science center.

Wow, Vader's found his voice!


----------



## poison ivy

love that Hyperspace Mountain intro.  DL has a far superior ride to begin with and I'm thinking a visit might just be in order soon.


----------



## HCinKC

poison ivy said:


> love that Hyperspace Mountain intro.  DL has a far superior ride to begin with and I'm thinking a visit might just be in order soon.


I want to do Hyperspace Mountain something fierce...so much so that I was trying to swing an impromptu December trip with my son. I just can't work it out between family visits, the holidays, and school business. I wanted to get there before the end of the year, so he could do the railroad, etc that is closing in January.

On another SW note, I just love seeing Clone Wars characters popping up on Rebels!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We're pretty excited about the SW stuff in DL... we'll be there for the half in Jan!! Good thing, because we'll miss it (whatever IT is!) in WDW since we won't be there until Apr.

DL should be fun... I used to go frequently when I lived on the west coast, but now haven't been in... What... Maybe 15yrs!! And the kids have never been. Looking forward to it!


----------



## hiroMYhero

We were at DL on Tuesday and Wednesday and were just a little too early as there weren't soft openings for Hyperspace Mountain. The parks were beautiful decked out in the 60th's diamonds and Christmas! 

SPOILER ALERT:
Here are photos and more details about DL's Season of the Force 
http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...additional-details-disneyland-released-80951/


----------



## poison ivy

You guys are really twisting my arm here!  I'm in San Diego for the holidays thru Jan 7.  I'm now on a mission to make a side trip to DL happen.
HCinKC - you should do it too if at all possible.  California or bust!


----------



## hiroMYhero

poison ivy said:


> You guys are really twisting my arm here!  I'm in San Diego for the holidays thru Jan 7.  I'm now on a mission to make a side trip to DL happen.
> HCinKC - you should do it too if at all possible.  California or bust!


I just returned from San Diego last night! It really is an easy drive to DL from SD. We stayed at the Fairfield on Harbor - right across the street! 

Our room:
 As soon as we opened the door, we could only keep repeating: OMG and Oh, nooooo!


----------



## Skywise

hiroMYhero said:


> I just returned from San Diego last night! It really is an easy drive to DL from SD. We stayed at the Fairfield on Harbor - right across the street!
> 
> Our room:
> View attachment 135020 As soon as we opened the door, we could only keep repeating: OMG and Oh, nooooo!



Tell me you didn't pay extra for the Elsa room...


----------



## cvjpirate

Got a response from Disney, thought I would share. Please note I deleted contact information. 

Dear ,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

We understand that Guest have been in love with many of our attractions and special events over the years. Unfortunately, we do, from time to time, have to say good-bye to some of our beloved attractions to make way for new ideas and dreams. While Star Wars may have to step away for a little while. I can assure you that what is coming is something out of this world!

Walt Disney himself even said something to this matter: "Around here, we don't look backwards for very long... We keep moving forward, opening new doors and doing new things. Because we're curious... and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths."

I hope this has addressed your concern.
If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.


----------



## Jfsag123

cvjpirate said:


> Got a response from Disney, thought I would share. Please note I deleted contact information.
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We understand that Guest have been in love with many of our attractions and special events over the years. Unfortunately, we do, from time to time, have to say good-bye to some of our beloved attractions to make way for new ideas and dreams. While Star Wars may have to step away for a little while. I can assure you that what is coming is something out of this world!
> 
> Walt Disney himself even said something to this matter: "Around here, we don't look backwards for very long... We keep moving forward, opening new doors and doing new things. Because we're curious... and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths."
> 
> I hope this has addressed your concern.
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.



Wow, they even threw Walt at you.  Feels like a "get over it" response, which I guess we could have predicted.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cvjpirate said:


> Got a response from Disney, thought I would share. Please note I deleted contact information.
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We understand that Guest have been in love with many of our attractions and special events over the years. Unfortunately, we do, from time to time, have to say good-bye to some of our beloved attractions to make way for new ideas and dreams. While Star Wars may have to step away for a little while. I can assure you that what is coming is something out of this world!
> 
> Walt Disney himself even said something to this matter: "Around here, we don't look backwards for very long... We keep moving forward, opening new doors and doing new things. Because we're curious... and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths."
> 
> I hope this has addressed your concern.
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.


"Now... you wouldn't disagree with WALT, would you...??"


----------



## cvjpirate

Jfsag123 said:


> Wow, they even threw Walt at you.  Feels like a "get over it" response, which I guess we could have predicted.



I agree. The main issue I have is they didn't even comment about the email I got on the 4th of November and the announcement on 9th.


I expect this will be the format they use to answer any issues with Star Wars Weekend.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Skywise said:


> Tell me you didn't pay extra for the Elsa room...


Fortunately, I qualify for the AARP rate.  The best part?: a framed poster of Kristof and Sven in the bathroom - directly across from the commode! 

My entertainment CM friend and I did get a good laugh out of this. Maybe Fairfield will add in some SW-themed rooms... they appear to keep up with the trends.

We also toured TWDC Studios and aside from the different sound stages, this was our first sight and it caused me to think of everyone involved with the thread, especially yulilin:


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> SPOILER ALERT:
> Here are photos and more details about DL's Season of the Force
> http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...additional-details-disneyland-released-80951/



Reading that article ... it all makes sense in DL, but I am having trouble visualizing this in DHS.  Just the exterior and approach out there in Tomorrowland make so much more sense then between Ariel and Playhouse.  Is DHS getting all that food in a Cantina? If so where? Out there it is all right there in Tomorrowland ..... no food by Animation. Or are they shutting down Backlot or Pizza Planet so it's next to Star Tours or is DHS not getting the full treatment like DL? 

Looking forward to the actual reporting of the DHS experience ....


----------



## JaimeK

I know they haven't officially announced the SotF at DW yet but when they have "weekend" fireworks is that generally Fri-Sat or Fri-Sat-Sun?


----------



## yulilin3

JaimeK said:


> I know they haven't officially announced the SotF at DW yet but when they have "weekend" fireworks is that generally Fri-Sat or Fri-Sat-Sun?


Friday Saturday and Sunday


----------



## LoKiHB

cvjpirate said:


> Got a response from Disney, thought I would share. Please note I deleted contact information.
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We understand that Guest have been in love with many of our attractions and special events over the years. Unfortunately, we do, from time to time, have to say good-bye to some of our beloved attractions to make way for new ideas and dreams. While Star Wars may have to step away for a little while. I can assure you that what is coming is something out of this world!
> 
> Walt Disney himself even said something to this matter: "Around here, we don't look backwards for very long... We keep moving forward, opening new doors and doing new things. Because we're curious... and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths."
> 
> I hope this has addressed your concern.
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.




What a load of... well, you know.


----------



## soniam

LoKiHB said:


> What a load of... well, you know.



horse hockey


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> horse hockey


I'd be so tempted to respond and say: "I don't think WALT would have sent me a letter saying the event was on when it wasn't, though..."


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Well there goes my annual pass I only had it for star wars weekends for the most part


----------



## PSULion

Not sure if this was discussed earlier...

For the Visa Meet and greet...do you think it will be Darth Vader AND some storm troopers? I think the wording says "Imperial meet and greet featuring Darth Vader." 

A big attraction of the Epcot visa one is that you get 2 or 3 characters together (and of course the photo print). Just wondering if the addition of more characters is something that will differentiate it from the regular Vader meet and greet.


----------



## missthatgator

Add me to the list of heartbroken people out there. Last year was our first SWW, we loved it so much we all agreed it would be a yearly tradition as often as we could afford to go. im so thankful we had the opportunity to go when we did, but I was really looking forward to sharing it with the rest of my family in the years to come.

This was the first year we bought APs, mainly because of SWW, not sure if we'll have enough reason to renew now. Like many others have said already though, maybe that's a good thing, we'll save a lot of money.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PSULion said:


> Not sure if this was discussed earlier...
> 
> For the Visa Meet and greet...do you think it will be Darth Vader AND some storm troopers? I think the wording says "Imperial meet and greet featuring Darth Vader."
> 
> A big attraction of the Epcot visa one is that you get 2 or 3 characters together (and of course the photo print). Just wondering if the addition of more characters is something that will differentiate it from the regular Vader meet and greet.


That would be AWESOME...  We have several pics with Vader, and thought it was cool to have one with Vader AND Boba Fett from the Sci-Fi breakfast.  Vader with Stormtroopers or others would be very cool...

ETA: I just realized that I need to change my signature that still has SWW references...


----------



## hiroMYhero

PSULion said:


> Not sure if this was discussed earlier...
> 
> For the Visa Meet and greet...do you think it will be Darth Vader AND some storm troopers? I think the wording says "Imperial meet and greet featuring Darth Vader."
> 
> A big attraction of the Epcot visa one is that you get 2 or 3 characters together (and of course the photo print). Just wondering if the addition of more characters is something that will differentiate it from the regular Vader meet and greet.


After reading @lovethattink's previous comment, maybe the Visa m&g will have talking Vader. That could explain the short timeframe for the meet and keeps the support team for a talking Vader meet to a bare minimum.


----------



## yulilin3

more information on SotF at Disneyland
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...november-16-at-disneyland-park-in-california/


----------



## yulilin3

From the parade taping today. Photos from Attractions Magazine




and video


----------



## blackpearl77

Cool picture! At least they are in some parade. I think I will miss that part the most - the parade!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> more information on SotF at Disneyland
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...november-16-at-disneyland-park-in-california/


I was just reading this stuff so of course @yulilin3 is already on it... Cool!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was just reading this stuff so of course @yulilin3 is already on it... Cool!


I've been a bit under the weather today so not checking in as much.  Wondering if we will get some of the same food items


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I've been a bit under the weather today so not checking in as much.  Wondering if we will get some of the same food items


Feel better!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Feel better!!!!!


thanks. Actually I have to head out now, Stephanie is performing at the District Thespian Festival in her school...a mom's work is never done.


----------



## disprincess2213

Is launch bay only in Disneyland? I see these pics and the new chase meet and greet.... I know they are opening a launch bay in the world, but is the chase meet and greet going to be at the world too or the land?


----------



## DisDadDVC

disprincess2213 said:


> Is launch bay only in Disneyland? I see these pics and the new chase meet and greet.... I know they are opening a launch bay in the world, but is the chase meet and greet going to be at the world too or the land?



Chase M&G will be at Launch Bay at Hollywood Studios starting Dec 1, 2015.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well, I have to admit I have been avoiding this thread a little bit the last few days. I got the news while I was in WDW for the wine and dine half-half marathon. Literally the day after I told my little brother I was going to take him to SWW for his birthday as a prize for completing his first semester of college that would end a week or two before that. You are all a lot more positive than I am with disney right now! But, that could partly be that our trip was filled with dissapointments and I just had to send them 3 emails yesterday. I actually split them up into categories I was so aggravated. This is where I am going to drift and rant for a bit, so feel free to ignore me.

1. I complained 3x about what sounded like construction outside at the BC. We had a 4th floor room booked under a race package, and the morning of the 10pm-4am race it sounded like large metal pipes bouncing off the concrete for 2 hours. The second day in a row CM's had woken me up. I was only moved upon my 3rd complaint.

2. The wine and dine half suddenly turning into a half of a half marathon. Mixed feelings on if it was solely weather related, or influenced heavily by wanting to get everyone to the after party.

3. We stayed one night at ASMovies since we left at 6am for the airport and I couldn't justify the BC that night. Room was horrible. Dents and 4 foot long black scratches all over the walls. Then it took over 2 hours to get our luggage, including 15 min hold times and 4 different CM's. Did I mention this was midnight and we had a 6am bus? My brothers headphones also went missing in this.

4. And finally, the merry and bright dessert party. Total joke. It sprinkled - not rained - a bit that afternoon so when we arrived (late due to a 30 min FP+ wait for toy story) they had moved it to the studios catering area. Since it stopped raining 90 min prior they told us we could take food and drink to the viewing area still. So we marched over there to find 0 tables. 0 chairs. We actually had to sit on the pavement with our food. I get the wet food fear. But it it stopped 90 min prior, never sprinkled again, and you couldnt bring out a few of the plastic tables? I paid that much $$ for a quick service snack to sit on a curb and see the lights. I'd have been happy to pay the $20 that should have cost to do the same.

Sorry guys. Totally off topic rant there. I am the biggest disney kool-aid addict you'd find. But even I have had it with them. Canceling SWW was the last straw here. I'm already registered for the dark side challenge and marathon weekend, but after that with no SWW I am taking a long break.


----------



## cvjpirate

I just got a big shock. Disney did call me. We had a great talk for about 20 minutes. She made me feel like I was valued and that my email was read and important. She did not confirm anything about Season of the Force but we did talk about it starting in DL and that would give me an idea of what to expect when they bring it to WDW. Said some things they would not be able to do but they would also have a few things that DL doesn't. All and all, I would say the email Disney sent me made me feel like I did not matter to them at all. The person that called me, spent 20 minutes talking with me, made me feel VERY important and valued. Disney, it is people like the one I talked to tonight that make me enjoy my time at Walt Disney World and keep me coming back.


----------



## yulilin3

disprincess2213 said:


> Is launch bay only in Disneyland? I see these pics and the new chase meet and greet.... I know they are opening a launch bay in the world, but is the chase meet and greet going to be at the world too or the land?


Updated details are on page one


----------



## yulilin3

@AThrillingChase sorry to hear about all of your negative experiences. I had a lot of friends running the half and some of them were upset they didn't get to run the entire distance. I hope they address and maybe even reimburse for the dessert party, if it wasn't raining they should've had tables and chairs ready to go


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> @AThrillingChase sorry to hear about all of your negative experiences. I had a lot of friends running the half and some of them were upset they didn't get to run the entire distance. I hope they address and maybe even reimburse for the dessert party, if it wasn't raining they should've had tables and chairs ready to go


 
Thank you - it does feel better now just to vent it all out! I actually hope that they call me and make me feel as though they care. I really don't want to be so angry at the mouse lol. But I do want a refund or something for that dessert party (and I have never once asked for a refund for anything disney). It really kind of ruined the last night seeing the lights for us. In fact, maybe they should be re-booking me with a complimentary SoTF dessert party for marathon weekend in January. Perhaps then I would feel more positive...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> Thank you - it does feel better now just to vent it all out! I actually hope that they call me and make me feel as though they care. I really don't want to be so angry at the mouse lol. But I do want a refund or something for that dessert party (and I have never once asked for a refund for anything disney). It really kind of ruined the last night seeing the lights for us. In fact, maybe they should be re-booking me with a complimentary SoTF dessert party for marathon weekend in January. Perhaps then I would feel more positive...


Now you're thinkin'!!  

I must admit... getting a medal for running half of a half sounds pretty good to me right now... Let's just say that my DL SW Half training isn't going so well...


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Now you're thinkin'!!
> 
> I must admit... getting a medal for running half of a half sounds pretty good to me right now... Let's just say that my DL SW Half training isn't going so well...



Let's just say I'm very happy I only signed up for the 10k now...


----------



## disprincess2213

DisDadDVC said:


> Chase M&G will be at Launch Bay at Hollywood Studios starting Dec 1, 2015.


Thank you!! Will it have the meet and greets offered in Disneyland??


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Now you're thinkin'!!
> 
> I must admit... getting a medal for running half of a half sounds pretty good to me right now... Let's just say that my DL SW Half training isn't going so well...


Ha, that was my thought! I'm not even doing it yet...planning on both races for 2017, and I'm intimidated. I've never done a half, so...eek. Luckily, my experienced friend will be joining me!


----------



## SFAMILY4

I signed up - my first 1/2 marathon and its Star Wars . Going solo on the run - anyone else?  Would be great to meet up if possible in the corrals. Booked everything today - recreation, food, extras....  A lot of work done today - just not the stuff I'm suppose to be doing at work


----------



## yulilin3

disprincess2213 said:


> Thank you!! Will it have the meet and greets offered in Disneyland??


Sorry I can't link right now, not at home. But I keep the first page of this thread updated will all information, it's all there that Disney has announced


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Now you're thinkin'!!
> 
> I must admit... getting a medal for running half of a half sounds pretty good to me right now... Let's just say that my DL SW Half training isn't going so well...



You still have a lot of time, don't worry! I only did 9 miles in training before my first half and finished just fine.


----------



## Dittz

Love how SWW is still mentioned on this page https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/spring/
except when you click on it it take you to the blog post where they say they've cancelled it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SFAMILY4 said:


> I signed up - my first 1/2 marathon and its Star Wars . Going solo on the run - anyone else?  Would be great to meet up if possible in the corrals. Booked everything today - recreation, food, extras....  A lot of work done today - just not the stuff I'm suppose to be doing at work



Look up run disney singlets on Facebook.  It's a pretty popular, very nice group where people traveling or racing solo talk and make plans to meet up.


@yulilin3, where did you end up being stationed for the wine and dine race?  I looked for you but never saw you.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Look up run disney singlets on Facebook.  It's a pretty popular, very nice group where people traveling or racing solo talk and make plans to meet up.
> 
> 
> @yulilin3, where did you end up being stationed for the wine and dine race?  I looked for you but never saw you.


I was on the wait list to volunteer but they never called.


----------



## jimim

So is the launch bay going to be as large as Disneyland?  Are all those interactive activities going to be at HS?  If so it deff sounds like a double edge sword.  One side it will be really cool I think with having a hanger like atmosphere.  We really enjoyed this at sww this year. The games sound cool and characters walking around sounds cool too but on the other side it's gong to be nuts to get around that place I bet. I can just imagine how busy it's gong to always be. 

On another note is Disney Jr. And little mermaid going then cause having this plopped in the middle is stupid.  I hope they make all this flow and u aren't gong from section to section to do different experiences.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> So is the launch bay going to be as large as Disneyland?  Are all those interactive activities going to be at HS?  If so it deff sounds like a double edge sword.  One side it will be really cool I think with having a hanger like atmosphere.  We really enjoyed this at sww this year. The games sound cool and characters walking around sounds cool too but on the other side it's gong to be nuts to get around that place I bet. I can just imagine how busy it's gong to always be.
> 
> On another note is Disney Jr. And little mermaid going then cause having this plopped in the middle is stupid.  I hope they make all this flow and u aren't gong from section to section to do different experiences.


and that's one huge difference with SWW. The characters and experiences are mostly outside and no problem with building capacities. This is going to create a line just to get inside.
I have heard rumors saying that they were expanding the building so who knows. If they didn't we have the projection room, then the 3 main areas where Sorcerer Mickey, Minnie and Baymax met, then the animation class area, I'm not sure if they will leave what was the animation store as a store, I hope they use it for something else since they have a pretty big merchandise location in Watto's Grotto


----------



## cduff0908

I was shocked to get a phone call from Disney about the email I sent about my heartbreak over the SWW cancellation. 

Once the CM started listing all the "new and amazing" Star Wars items that have been added...blah blah blah.  I restated several of the points in my letter which she never addressed or commented on. She said the new land will give guests a whole new submersive experience.  I asked if we would have to wait as long as Avatar land to have that experience.  

When I finally mentioned the last minute cancellation left no events for the end of May early June and she said she understood my concerns and the concerns of all the fans and she can neither confirm nor deny there will be any events at that time. Schedules are subject to change without notice. 

I left the conversation feeling just like I did on Monday. I'm not cancelling my family May trip because we have the airfare booked and the trip is paid for. We don't want to disappoint the kids further.  We did decide to take a day off of Disney and go see Harry Potter. We are also cancelling our sept anniversary trip and going on a Royal cruise instead.


----------



## cvjpirate

cduff0908 said:


> I was shocked to get a phone call from Disney about the email I sent about my heartbreak over the SWW cancellation.
> 
> Once the CM started listing all the "new and amazing" Star Wars items that have been added...blah blah blah.  I restated several of the points in my letter which she never addressed or commented on. She said the new land will give guests a whole new submersive experience.  I asked if we would have to wait as long as Avatar land to have that experience.
> 
> When I finally mentioned the last minute cancellation left no events for the end of May early June and she said she understood my concerns and the concerns of all the fans and she can neither confirm nor deny there will be any events at that time. Schedules are subject to change without notice.
> 
> I left the conversation feeling just like I did on Monday. I'm not cancelling my family May trip because we have the airfare booked and the trip is paid for. We don't want to disappoint the kids further.  We did decide to take a day off of Disney and go see Harry Potter. We are also cancelling our sept anniversary trip and going on a Royal cruise instead.



I'm sorry your call didn't seem to go as well as mine. I left better after the call then I did with the email they sent.


----------



## poison ivy

hiroMYhero said:


> I just returned from San Diego last night! It really is an easy drive to DL from SD. We stayed at the Fairfield on Harbor - right across the street!
> 
> Our room:
> View attachment 135020 As soon as we opened the door, we could only keep repeating: OMG and Oh, nooooo!


So the Fairfield has Frozen themed rooms?  wow.  I agree it's an easy drive from San Diego so we went ahead and booked a 1bd at the VGF for 12/30.  That's all I could get on such short notice but I'm working on the night of 12/29.  Can't wait.  Really looking forward to all the DL festivities esp. Star Wars.

Thanks everyone for posting the details here. I was able to move quick on getting a room for at least 1 nt.


----------



## hiroMYhero

poison ivy said:


> That's all I could get on such short notice but I'm working on the night of 12/29.


We usually stay at Camelot Inn but I booked less than two weeks out and it was full. Tropicana Inn is also nice and for our Tink 10K weekend, we'll be at Best Western Stovall. 

I hope you can find something within walking distance; the ART shuttle is very efficient if you are beyond walking distance.


----------



## pangyal

Is it wrong that I want that Han In Carbonite lunchbox?

I also spoke to a CM who fed me a few lines about the possibility of events being opened up and announced once they see how much space they have to work with...saying that many events for SWW were only announced a month out and not to give up on the idea of special events around that time. I told him I appreciated his time, but that we've been burned too badly to have any hope at this point lol.


----------



## LoKiHB

Just spoke to a very nice CM. I guess they're making all their calls today. 

She was very apologetic. Apparently, my overly dramatic email was read.  I explained my frustration over the abysmal communication and she agreed that it was not handled properly and apologized again for the misinformation. 

I asked about the possibility of something in May, and she apologized and said they had no information, but to keep checking. She even gave me her number and extension in case I wanted to call back as May got closer. 

All in all, she was very nice, and seemed honestly bothered by my email. Whether she was or wasn't I'll never know. 

In any case, it seems that the CM's are very busy dealing with a lot of upset folks. 

Hope everyone remembers, that the CM on the phone is not the one that made the decision, so as upset and angry as you may be, don't take it out on them.


----------



## justmeinflorida

@yulilin3 I thought you'd get a kick out of this, soon as I saw I thought of everyone here


----------



## DougEMG

Just saw that SWW 2016 was cancelled.  Very disappointed as we have a trip booked for what would have been our first SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

@justmeinflorida that was awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovethattink

I canceled my FP+ for tomorrow.  I hope those going will share how their experiences on Star Tours went. Too many things on my plate for tomorrow to squeeze in some park time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

***Edited: Poster is on its way to a good SW home!

My Disney Rewards Holiday info brochure/booklet arrived. If anyone would like the The Force Awakens poster (it's pre-folded) and the stickers, please send me a PM and I'll mail it out to you!


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> @Gianfootography  love the pic, I might have been standing only a couple of feet to your left cause I got almost the exact same one that year.


Those were awesome times. Before the dark times... Before the Republic... and Frozen.


----------



## Gianfootography

Turk February said:


> Good thing it's just a theme park ride and not canon.  Enjoy it, don't dissect it.


A true Star Wars fan dissects and analyzes everything.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> I canceled my FP+ for tomorrow.  I hope those going will share how their experiences on Star Tours went. Too many things on my plate for tomorrow to squeeze in some park time.


I almost forgot I had FP+ for tomorrow. You can always squeeze in time for Star Wars. There is always room for Star Wars, or was that Jell-O?


----------



## Skywise

Gianfootography said:


> Those were awesome times. Before the dark times... Before the Republic... and Frozen.



You know of the rebellion against Weasel Town!?


----------



## AThrillingChase

hiroMYhero said:


> My Disney Rewards Holiday info brochure/booklet arrived. If anyone would like the The Force Awakens poster (it's pre-folded) and the stickers, please send me a PM and I'll mail it out to you!
> View attachment 135346



I got the poster, but no stickers. Hrmph. Lol


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> I got the poster, but no stickers. Hrmph. Lol



Same here.


----------



## Gianfootography

Skywise said:


> You know of the rebellion against Weasel Town!?


Yes, it started over a trade dispute between the Trade Federation and Arendelle.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AThrillingChase said:


> I got the poster, but no stickers. Hrmph. Lol





lovethattink said:


> Same here.


Maybe it's a West Coast thing? The sticker sheet "peeled" off of the area showing all the different Visa designs.

Anyway, I don't mind mailing them out as well as the coupons, too. I had 3 DL  and 2 WDW trips this year so won't be needing them now.


----------



## soniam

hiroMYhero said:


> Maybe it's a West Coast thing? The sticker sheet "peeled" off of the area showing all the different Visa designs.
> 
> Anyway, I don't mind mailing them out as well as the coupons, too. I had 3 DL  and 2 WDW trips this year so won't be needing them now.



We got the stickers and poster and are in Texas.


----------



## msmama

Here now. 

Went to MK on Friday for the Xmas party but got there early while they were still doing parade filming. 

Walked through the tunnel into a garrison of storm troopers and Captain Phasma!!!  

I think my son was worried about the empire taking over wdw but I was a little over excited.

Lots of troopers, Vader, Chewie and R2. Unless they shot more SW before we got there I think SW could've been better represented, but walking into MK that day was one of those "Disney Magic" moments!  

Can't get my pics to work now but will try to share when I get home.  

(Also noticed bathrooms at what will be launch bay are closed too. Fingers crossed for SW bathrooms).


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Here now.
> 
> Went to MK on Friday for the Xmas party but got there early while they were still doing parade filming.
> 
> Walked through the tunnel into a garrison of storm troopers and Captain Phasma!!!
> 
> I think my son was worried about the empire taking over wdw but I was a little over excited.
> 
> Lots of troopers, Vader, Chewie and R2. Unless they shot more SW before we got there I think SW could've been better represented, but walking into MK that day was one of those "Disney Magic" moments!
> 
> Can't get my pics to work now but will try to share when I get home.
> 
> (Also noticed bathrooms at what will be launch bay are closed too. Fingers crossed for SW bathrooms).



I look forward to seeing your pictures!

Saw this video today


----------



## larryz

Gianfootography said:


> Yes, it started over a trade dispute between the Trade Federation and Arendelle.


Evil Emperor and Sith Lord Darth Embeyay is actually behind the whole thing.


----------



## LoKiHB

Skywise said:


> You know of the rebellion against Weasel Town!?



WESELTON!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

lovethattink said:


> I look forward to seeing your pictures!
> 
> Saw this video today



Aww darn. And all we saw were the stinking Descendant's performing! Haha. Who am I kidding I still will be watching for myself on tv come Christmas


----------



## hiroMYhero

In DL, Hyperspace Mountain has had soft openings for regular guests since Friday. No one has given any spoilers other than to say it is awesome! Missed it by two days; bummer . I've yet to search YouTube.

 Anyone in the Chicago area going to the Magnificent Mile Lights Festival Parade on Saturday? WDW is sending a team of characters to the event. My CM friend, GoGo, will be friends with Donald and I'd love to find/have some photos of Donald and Daisy as a keepsake for her. The Ducks should be riding in a carriage. TIA!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> In DL, Hyperspace Mountain has had soft openings for regular guests since Friday. No one has given any spoilers other than to say it is awesome! Missed it by two days; bummer . I've yet to search YouTube.


I've seen a link to a whole video of the ride but didn't click on it. We're going in Jan and I want to be surprised.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

deleted- found the answers to my questions.


----------



## Cynister

Anyone have the email address to write to Disney about SWW handy?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cynister said:


> Anyone have the email address to write to Disney about SWW handy?


mailto:wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## Cynister

hiroMYhero said:


> mailto:wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Hi everyone, I was at DHS yesterday to get some pictures for my blog and Launch Bay is very much unchanged (the exterior of it anyways). Talked to Cast members  at ST and they have no idea when the new Force Awakens sequence will be up and running for guest even though I told them that several outlets are saying that it starts today, they had no clue. Anyways, I'm going tonight to check it out, also there's a lot of new merchandise at Watto's Grotto and the merchandise people told me they are expecting more, not good for my wallet.
I posted the construction update on my blog, link below if you want to check it out


----------



## luvallprincesses

What times is Ashley Eckstein signing at Watto's Grotto the weekend after Thanksgiving?  I swear I took a screen shot and now can't find it.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> What times is Ashley Eckstein signing at Watto's Grotto the weekend after Thanksgiving?  I swear I took a screen shot and now can't find it.


*Nov. 27 – 28*: Ashley Eckstein from Her Universe will be on hand for a special appearance and signing, Nov. 27 from 2 – 4 p.m. and Nov. 28 from 3 – 5 p.m. in Watto’s Grotto at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
It's also on the first page, in the post that would've had the celebrity appearances


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> *Nov. 27 – 28*: Ashley Eckstein from Her Universe will be on hand for a special appearance and signing, Nov. 27 from 2 – 4 p.m. and Nov. 28 from 3 – 5 p.m. in Watto’s Grotto at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> It's also on the first page, in the post that would've had the celebrity appearances


Thanks!  I should've known to look on your first page, duh!


----------



## yulilin3

speaking of Ashley and Her Universe she just launched a new SW collection, my daughter just bought the Boba Fett Bomber Jacket
http://www.hottopic.com/trends/star-wars-lookbook/?cm_sp=Homepage-_-Hero1-_-StarWarsLookbook
some pics from yesterday at Watto's Grotto
R2 girls shirt $32




Leia R2 girls dress $40




Asymmetric shirt $33




Bounty Hunters tshirt $24.95








Boba Fett shirt $60


----------



## yulilin3

unrelated but here are pics of the AP ornament from the Osborne lights $10


----------



## nancipants

We have Fast Passes for Star Tours tonight, so here's hoping they do start showing the new sequence. Guess I'll keep reloading this thread all day!


----------



## xApril

I'll be at DHS this Saturday. If they haven't already started showing the sequence beforehand, then I'll report back here.

My wallet has been safe so far. My favorite character is C-3PO and they've made hardly anything featuring him.


----------



## AThrillingChase

After my rant the other day about how we had our first disappointing trip to disney ever, re osborne lights dessert party and hotel issues, I just wanted to make sure I posted that I spoke to someone at Disney today about everything. He was very nice and refunded our party, agreeing it was a waste. He was very understanding and took some notes down. I didn't feel as though I was getting a pre written speech, which I think made the difference. Here is to hoping the magic is back for us in January marathon weekend 

I did not bring up SWW since I was already throwing so much out there. Lol. But I am sure they have a back log there. Maybe all of the complaints will get them to really step up the SoTF offerings.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

xApril said:


> I'll be at DHS this Saturday. If they haven't already started showing the sequence beforehand, then I'll report back here.



As far as I understand, the changes to Star Tours doesn't come to DHS until December 1.


----------



## yulilin3

FlightlessDuck said:


> As far as I understand, the changes to Star Tours doesn't come to DHS until December 1.


WDWMagic thinks that soft openings started today http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ence-to-soft-open-at-star-tours-next-week.htm
I still haven't read any reports from people this morning but if there's an unofficial site I trust it's WDWMagic


----------



## FlightlessDuck

_*Never mind*_, it did start today.  I actually saw a video of the new footage and assumed it was from Anaheim.  Sounds like that started it at DHS today.  Which is good for me, because Dec 1 is the last day of our upcoming vacation.


http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/11/spoil...-inspired-by-the-force-awakens-on-star-tours/


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Here's the footage if you want to see it.



		Code:
	

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMtQgQFVAf4


Note I didn't embed it on purpose.


----------



## yulilin3

FlightlessDuck said:


> Here's the footage if you want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMtQgQFVAf4
> 
> 
> Note I didn't embed it on purpose.


thanks I'm going tonight, if anyone is interested go on twitter #seasonoftheforce for DL opening, lines are crazy long, even to get the Tie Fighter popcorn bucket https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=news&q=#SeasonOfTheForce&src=tyah


----------



## yulilin3

Vader and Chewie just hit the 2 hour wait time and it's not even open yet


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> thanks I'm going tonight, if anyone is interested go on twitter #seasonoftheforce for DL opening, lines are crazy long, even to get the Tie Fighter popcorn bucket https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=news&q=#SeasonOfTheForce&src=tyah


 
Wow! I am actually dying laughing at the guy who took BB-8 sphero to the park and is taking photos lol. But I have to say, I love the reports that they are playing the SW soundtrack around the park. That was one of my favorite things about SWW. I really, really hope that during SoTF at HS they at least do that and have some roaming characters.

Edit - also really hoping that BB-8 sipper will have a cocktail option at HS...


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Oh my gosh, this is exciting!! 2 hours  

Did JTA open up too? Eek!!


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Oh my gosh, this is exciting!! 2 hours
> 
> Did JTA open up too? Eek!!


I believe JT opens next month


----------



## yulilin3

Path of the Jedi; the movie that will most likely be playing inside ABC Sound Studio does not have any spoilers of Force Awakens. (someone just reported and that's good to know)


----------



## yulilin3

First order stormtroopers patrolling the area. Even though I'm green with envy right now I can't help but feel happy for the people at DL, they have been clamoring for more SW ever since we started having SWW.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> I believe JT opens next month


Soft openings still rumored for the 27th?


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Oh wait, Vader and Chewie are at DHS today or In California? I think I'm confused.


----------



## yulilin3

Visa meet and greet at DL looks like it will be inside Launch Bay, just a separate line


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Soft openings still rumored for the 27th?


yes, for here Launch Bay and JT is rumored to soft open the 27th, not sure for DL


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Oh wait, Vader and Chewie are at DHS today or In California? I think I'm confused.


Season of the Force opened today in DL California


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Skywise

FlightlessDuck said:


> Here's the footage if you want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMtQgQFVAf4
> 
> 
> Note I didn't embed it on purpose.



Yeesh... I hope the "flight physics" in the movie aren't that bad (But they probably are... JJ's screwed it up...)


----------



## yulilin3

DL is offering the nametags in Aurebesh


----------



## poison ivy

they are seriously milking the brand this year!  Lucas would be proud.


----------



## Skywise

poison ivy said:


> Lucas would be proud.



He's still alive y'know.


----------



## DisDadDVC

Skywise said:


> He's still alive y'know.



Not to me he isn't....


----------



## poison ivy

Skywise said:


> He's still alive y'know.



And growing by the millisecond!


----------



## yulilin3

Boba Fett is meeting inside Launch Bay at DL...I'm wondering if we will be getting the same experiences and merchandise and food here, obviously not Hyperspace Mountain but the rest of the things


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> Boba Fett is meeting inside Launch Bay at DL...I'm wondering if we will be getting the same experiences and merchandise and food here, obviously not Hyperspace Mountain but the rest of the things



I wonder if HS will have a Boba Fett?


----------



## yulilin3

blackpearl77 said:


> I wonder if HS will have a Boba Fett?


the rumors from some in entertainment is that there will be random characters popping out, but we don't really know since the only two that have been confirmed are Vader and Chewie


----------



## yulilin3

from DL




From WDW
*Star Wars™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet*6
Beginning December 1st, 2015, feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet, offered daily from 11am to 4pm at the _Star Wars_ Launch Bay in the Animation Courtyard at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®. 

Simply present your Disney Visa Credit Card to enter this exclusive location.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Boba Fett is meeting inside Launch Bay at DL...I'm wondering if we will be getting the same experiences and merchandise and food here, obviously not Hyperspace Mountain but the rest of the things





yulilin3 said:


> the rumors from some in entertainment is that there will be random characters popping out, but we don't really know since the only two that have been confirmed are Vader and Chewie



That's what I was hoping!! Feels like the least they could do character-wise without SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

all the popcorn buckets and special steins and cups have hit ebay in a big way...word is that the BB8 sipper is sold out for today


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Boba Fett is meeting inside Launch Bay at DL...I'm wondering if we will be getting the same experiences and merchandise and food here, obviously not Hyperspace Mountain but the rest of the things


I've looked at the DL food offerings and they all look like items that will hold up at Studios. The food items that are DL-specific such as Tigger Tails, pumpkin fudge, and caramel-chocolate marshmallow wands don't hold up at WDW so they don't even attempt to have them on the menus.

The only one that looked iffy was the Maul eclair but then I saw that small eclairs are offered at the Osborne Lights dessert party... hopefully Maul is at Studios, too!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm so excited!!!  

I get to experience wdw's launch bay in early December, then dl's in mid December!!!!  That is, if I don't explode from excitement first!!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> the rumors from some in entertainment is that there will be random characters popping out, but we don't really know since the only two that have been confirmed are Vader and Chewie


Well we know they have the costumes! Seems a waste not to use them. Face characters may be more difficult if they don't want to pay people, but a lot of the masked ones should be easy to rotate with just one or two actors.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> but a lot of the masked ones should be easy to rotate with just one or two actors


They'd only need one set of CMs, even face characters, if they rotate through as they did at Rebel Hangar. With that being so successful, like a Dance Party rotation, Disney will probably continue in that manner. A lot less CMs needed that way.

***Stormtroopers are roaming around Tomorrowland! The WDW CMs who went to the Avengers race are in DL and posting away on Fb!


----------



## larryz

poison ivy said:


> And growing by the millisecond!


He's very big in Hollywood, you know.  And Los Angeles.  And Las Vegas...

Actually, he's very big everywhere he goes... and he could buy any one of us for a pittance and sell us off to Tatooine mobsters...


----------



## yulilin3

official release from Disney
http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...wars-experiences-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
*New Star Wars-inspired entertainment begins arriving at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in December and pays homage to upcoming movie, Star Wars: The Force Awakens; additional Star Wars elements debut in January 2016*
LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. (Nov. 16, 2015) – The Force is growing stronger at Walt Disney World Resort with the addition of new _Star Wars_-inspired entertainment arriving in December at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.

The _Star Wars_ themed entertainment will include new experiences as well as reimagined elements of popular _Star Wars_ attractions at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, starting Dec. 1 – just ahead of the Dec.18 movie premiere of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens._ These new experiences involve the creation of *Star Wars Launch Bay*, a central locale for fans to celebrate all things _Star Wars_; *Star Wars: Path of the Jedi*, a cinematic overview of the _Star Wars_ saga; and cool, new enhancements for *Star Tours – The Adventures Continue* and *Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple*.

Additional _Star Wars _elements enter the galaxy at Disney’s Hollywood Studios starting Jan. 5, 2016, such as First Order stormtroopers patrolling the park, _Star Wars_-inspired food and beverage offerings, plus a fireworks show called the “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular.’’

These new experiences celebrate the _Star Wars_ saga at Walt Disney World Resort like never before, allowing guests, as well as _Star Wars_ fans, the opportunity to transport themselves every day to a galaxy far, far away:

*Star Wars Launch Bay*
Located in Animation Courtyard_, Star Wars_ Launch Bay will be a primary location within the park for fans to celebrate all things _Star Wars. _In this multi-sensory space with an outdoor queue area lined with special concept artwork, guests can interact with beloved _Star Wars _characters, tour galleries featuring treasured memorabilia and replicas of large-scale _Star Wars_ artifacts, including ones from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, and play the latest _Star Wars_ interactive video games, plus have access to special _Star Wars_ merchandise.


*Special Character Encounters*: After entering a themed atrium complete with replicas of _Star Wars _props, guests can journey to the dark side and encounter _Star Wars_ characters such as Darth Vader in a 360-degree immersive area themed around the Star Destroyer, or they may choose the light side by stepping into a makeshift Rebel base and coming face to face with _Star Wars_ characters such as the most famous co-pilot in the galaxy, Chewbacca.

*Launch Bay Theater *– Guests hear directly from the creative minds behind th_e Star Wars _saga in a short video that includes exclusive interviews with the directors, writers, producers and other key movie crew members who bring the saga to life.

*The Cantina* – This setting, inspired by the unsavory “hives of scum and villainy” in the _Star Wars_ galaxy, is a fun place to explore and take photos near elements of the cantina, such as a holochess table. Holochess is a game seen in _Star Wars_

*Star Wars Game Center* – Guests can play current and upcoming video games, including new Disney Infinity 3.0 content created exclusively for this location.

*Themed Galleries* – Special immersive galleries will be located throughout _Star Wars_ Launch Bay.
*Celebration* *Gallery *will feature iconic ships from throughout the _Star Wars_ saga, such as memorable ones of the Rebel Alliance and the Imperial Navy fleet.
*Celebration Hallway* will display large-scale replicas of _Star Wars_ props amid scenic murals.
*Preview Gallery* will offer guests exclusive looks at replicas of props, artifacts and memorabilia from the latest movie in the saga, starting with _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. Among the items that will be on display are costumes, ship models, droids and artwork.


*Launch Bay Cargo* – A unique shopping area where guests may bring home a variety of _Star Wars_ merchandise, including original artwork and collector’s items.
*Star Wars: Path of The Jedi *
Guests looking to relive the stories from the _Star Wars_ saga or be introduced to the iconic characters, including ones from _Star Wars_: _The Force Awakens_, can watch an abridged, cinematic reel celebrating the _Star Wars_ saga (episodes I-VII) in a theater setting near Echo Lake.

*Star Tours – The Adventures Continue*
Fans of this popular attraction will experience journeys involving new characters and adventures from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens. _Based on the Star Wars films, Star Tours takes guests to multiple Star Wars destinations where they interact with characters from throughout the saga. With an eye-popping digital presentation leveraging Dolby 3D to deliver a vivid and realistic experience, a dramatic musical score and motion simulator-based technology, guests are immersed in the Star Wars galaxy like never before on a theme park attraction.

*Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple*
This popular entertainment offering is being reimagined with new characters and a new villain to battle from _Star Wars Rebels_. Younglings will be guided to the site of a secret and ancient Jedi temple where they will face villains such as Darth Vader and the Seventh Sister Inquisitor from the popular Disney XD series _Star Wars Rebels, _and discover if they have the makings of a true Jedi.

*Stormtrooper Patrols*
As guests enjoy the sights and attractions of Disney’s Hollywood Studios, they may come face to face with First Order Stormtroopers who will patrol various areas of the park, interacting with guests during their mission to find members of the Resistance.

*“Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular’’*
Starting Jan. 5, 2016, guests will be treated to a spectacular finish to their visit to the park involving a dazzling _Star Wars_-themed fireworks show set to memorable _Star Wars _music from throughout the saga.

*Galactic Food*
Guests can experience _Star Wars_ through their palates. Various novelty items and specialty foods inspired by a galaxy far, far away, such as Blue Milk Panna Cotta, Padawan Limeade, BB-8 Lemon and Butter Cream cupcake and a Han Solo Souvenir Kid’s Meal served in a Han Solo-themed bucket, will be available at various locations inside Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Guests will soon be able to purchase admission to a dessert party during the fireworks show featuring themed desserts, specialty drinks and a souvenir Chewbacca stein.

The new _Star Wars_ entertainment coming to Walt Disney World Resort along with new _Star Wars_ elements that recently debuted at Disneyland Resort, further expand the _Star Wars_ presence at both resorts ahead of the new _Star Wars_-themed lands coming to Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort.

- See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.EHjtEGAE.dpuf


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Starting Jan 5th? So the fireworks are not just for weekends? I hope so, we'll be there Jan 14th.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Starting Jan 5th? So the fireworks are not just for weekends? I hope so, we'll be there Jan 14th.


when they leaked the dates it said it started January 5th. It is interesting that they said only weekends but now it clearly says it's starting Jan 5th. The schedule from DHS has not changed.


----------



## yulilin3

it looks like a dessert party with the fireworks and including the Chewie Stein.
The first page has been updated


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> official release from Disney
> http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...wars-experiences-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
> *New Star Wars-inspired entertainment begins arriving at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in December and pays homage to upcoming movie, Star Wars: The Force Awakens; additional Star Wars elements debut in January 2016*
> LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. (Nov. 16, 2015) – The Force is growing stronger at Walt Disney World Resort with the addition of new _Star Wars_-inspired entertainment arriving in December at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The _Star Wars_ themed entertainment will include new experiences as well as reimagined elements of popular _Star Wars_ attractions at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, starting Dec. 1 – just ahead of the Dec.18 movie premiere of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens._ These new experiences involve the creation of *Star Wars Launch Bay*, a central locale for fans to celebrate all things _Star Wars_; *Star Wars: Path of the Jedi*, a cinematic overview of the _Star Wars_ saga; and cool, new enhancements for *Star Tours – The Adventures Continue* and *Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple*.
> 
> Additional _Star Wars _elements enter the galaxy at Disney’s Hollywood Studios starting Jan. 5, 2016, such as First Order stormtroopers patrolling the park, _Star Wars_-inspired food and beverage offerings, plus a fireworks show called the “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular.’’
> 
> These new experiences celebrate the _Star Wars_ saga at Walt Disney World Resort like never before, allowing guests, as well as _Star Wars_ fans, the opportunity to transport themselves every day to a galaxy far, far away:
> 
> *Star Wars Launch Bay*
> Located in Animation Courtyard_, Star Wars_ Launch Bay will be a primary location within the park for fans to celebrate all things _Star Wars. _In this multi-sensory space with an outdoor queue area lined with special concept artwork, guests can interact with beloved _Star Wars _characters, tour galleries featuring treasured memorabilia and replicas of large-scale _Star Wars_ artifacts, including ones from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, and play the latest _Star Wars_ interactive video games, plus have access to special _Star Wars_ merchandise.
> 
> 
> *Special Character Encounters*: After entering a themed atrium complete with replicas of _Star Wars _props, guests can journey to the dark side and encounter _Star Wars_ characters such as Darth Vader in a 360-degree immersive area themed around the Star Destroyer, or they may choose the light side by stepping into a makeshift Rebel base and coming face to face with _Star Wars_ characters such as the most famous co-pilot in the galaxy, Chewbacca.
> 
> *Launch Bay Theater *– Guests hear directly from the creative minds behind th_e Star Wars _saga in a short video that includes exclusive interviews with the directors, writers, producers and other key movie crew members who bring the saga to life.
> 
> *The Cantina* – This setting, inspired by the unsavory “hives of scum and villainy” in the _Star Wars_ galaxy, is a fun place to explore and take photos near elements of the cantina, such as a holochess table. Holochess is a game seen in _Star Wars_
> 
> *Star Wars Game Center* – Guests can play current and upcoming video games, including new Disney Infinity 3.0 content created exclusively for this location.
> 
> *Themed Galleries* – Special immersive galleries will be located throughout _Star Wars_ Launch Bay.
> *Celebration* *Gallery *will feature iconic ships from throughout the _Star Wars_ saga, such as memorable ones of the Rebel Alliance and the Imperial Navy fleet.
> *Celebration Hallway* will display large-scale replicas of _Star Wars_ props amid scenic murals.
> *Preview Gallery* will offer guests exclusive looks at replicas of props, artifacts and memorabilia from the latest movie in the saga, starting with _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. Among the items that will be on display are costumes, ship models, droids and artwork.
> 
> 
> *Launch Bay Cargo* – A unique shopping area where guests may bring home a variety of _Star Wars_ merchandise, including original artwork and collector’s items.
> *Star Wars: Path of The Jedi *
> Guests looking to relive the stories from the _Star Wars_ saga or be introduced to the iconic characters, including ones from _Star Wars_: _The Force Awakens_, can watch an abridged, cinematic reel celebrating the _Star Wars_ saga (episodes I-VII) in a theater setting near Echo Lake.
> 
> *Star Tours – The Adventures Continue*
> Fans of this popular attraction will experience journeys involving new characters and adventures from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens. _Based on the Star Wars films, Star Tours takes guests to multiple Star Wars destinations where they interact with characters from throughout the saga. With an eye-popping digital presentation leveraging Dolby 3D to deliver a vivid and realistic experience, a dramatic musical score and motion simulator-based technology, guests are immersed in the Star Wars galaxy like never before on a theme park attraction.
> 
> *Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple*
> This popular entertainment offering is being reimagined with new characters and a new villain to battle from _Star Wars Rebels_. Younglings will be guided to the site of a secret and ancient Jedi temple where they will face villains such as Darth Vader and the Seventh Sister Inquisitor from the popular Disney XD series _Star Wars Rebels, _and discover if they have the makings of a true Jedi.
> 
> *Stormtrooper Patrols*
> As guests enjoy the sights and attractions of Disney’s Hollywood Studios, they may come face to face with First Order Stormtroopers who will patrol various areas of the park, interacting with guests during their mission to find members of the Resistance.
> 
> *“Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular’’*
> Starting Jan. 5, 2016, guests will be treated to a spectacular finish to their visit to the park involving a dazzling _Star Wars_-themed fireworks show set to memorable _Star Wars _music from throughout the saga.
> 
> *Galactic Food*
> Guests can experience _Star Wars_ through their palates. Various novelty items and specialty foods inspired by a galaxy far, far away, such as Blue Milk Panna Cotta, Padawan Limeade, BB-8 Lemon and Butter Cream cupcake and a Han Solo Souvenir Kid’s Meal served in a Han Solo-themed bucket, will be available at various locations inside Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Guests will soon be able to purchase admission to a dessert party during the fireworks show featuring themed desserts, specialty drinks and a souvenir Chewbacca stein.
> 
> The new _Star Wars_ entertainment coming to Walt Disney World Resort along with new _Star Wars_ elements that recently debuted at Disneyland Resort, further expand the _Star Wars_ presence at both resorts ahead of the new _Star Wars_-themed lands coming to Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort.
> 
> - See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.EHjtEGAE.dpuf


Sounds cool. I like the patrolling Stormtroopers!

Again: WOULD IT KILL THEM TO BE SPECIFIC ON DATES?? For those who were expecting SWW, perhaps nice to let them know an end date to all this lovely SW stuff, assuming it has one. Presumably fireworks won't continue indefinitely, for instance... or did I miss that...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sounds cool. I like the patrolling Stormtroopers!
> 
> Again: WOULD IT KILL THEM TO BE SPECIFIC ON DATES?? For those who were expecting SWW, perhaps nice to let them know an end date to all this lovely SW stuff, assuming it has one. Presumably fireworks won't continue indefinitely, for instance... or did I miss that...


we should have a Disney Parks Blog post tomorrow on all of this (or at least I hope) It looks like the leaked dates are going to stay true, so January 5th through March 27th.
BTW just came back from DHS and the new Force Awakens sequence at Star Tours is cool, I really liked it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> we should have a Disney Parks Blog post tomorrow on all of this (or at least I hope) It looks like the leaked dates are going to stay true, so January 5th through March 27th.
> BTW just came back from DHS and the new Force Awakens sequence at Star Tours is cool, I really liked it


Hope we do have more specifics soon. Can I just say I find it LAME that they would end this BEFORE Dark Side Half in Apr??


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> when they leaked the dates it said it started January 5th. It is interesting that they said only weekends but now it clearly says it's starting Jan 5th. The schedule from DHS has not changed.


Sorry, I should have quoted, I meant the fireworks was stated as starting the 5th, which is a weekday.


----------



## yulilin3

also notice how they never use Season of the Force at all


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sounds cool. I like the patrolling Stormtroopers!
> 
> Again: WOULD IT KILL THEM TO BE SPECIFIC ON DATES?? For those who were expecting SWW, perhaps nice to let them know an end date to all this lovely SW stuff, assuming it has one. Presumably fireworks won't continue indefinitely, for instance... or did I miss that...



Yes, excited to see the Stormtroopers!! We've never done SWW, planned to, but... SO I hope they throw in as much as they can into this new Season of the Force. Waiting to see what the whole FP on The DIbb for Chewie adds up to be, if anything too.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> also notice how they never use Season of the Force at all



I noticed that too. I guess my previous guess was true. Not sure what this means though.

So, are the fireworks still just running on the weekends, or do we not know yet? It's sounding like we will be coming in March instead of June. Kind of happy and sad at the same time


----------



## yulilin3

DHS schedule hasn't  changed, you can usually tell when they will have fireworks by the change of hours of operations for GMR and TSMM


----------



## Mark P.

yulilin3 said:


> from DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From WDW
> *Star Wars™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet*6
> Beginning December 1st, 2015, feel the power of the Force at the _Star Wars_™ Imperial Meet ‘N’ Greet, offered daily from 11am to 4pm at the _Star Wars_ Launch Bay in the Animation Courtyard at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®.
> 
> Simply present your Disney Visa Credit Card to enter this exclusive location.


Very cool, thanks for sharing!  I put in for one the other day, and it should arrive shortly


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> it looks like a dessert party with the fireworks and including the Chewie Stein.
> The first page has been updated


Chewie Stein? Where can I see this thing that will take my money?


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> Chewie Stein? Where can I see this thing that will take my money?


Can't link from my phone,  just search season of the force Chewbacca Stein and you'll see it


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hope we do have more specifics soon. Can I just say I find it LAME that they would end this BEFORE Dark Side Half in Apr??



You can totally say this. I am still holding out hope for some sort of party. Maybe even a SW themed pre-race taste like event?? Please take my money? Rundisney? Are you there?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> You can totally say this. I am still holding out hope for some sort of party. Maybe even a SW themed pre-race taste like event?? Please take my money? Rundisney? Are you there?


 EXACTLY!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I googled the chewie stein. Can I say that it freaks me out a little? Lol. I don't know. Like I would be performing brain surgery on him every time I popped his head open to drink. I really want the BB-8 sipper but I guess it is too in demand to use for the party.


----------



## lovethattink

Excited to see new info about DHS!


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> Can't link from my phone,  just search season of the force Chewbacca Stein and you'll see it


Saw it. I will definitely get it. I got 3 of the Boba Fett ones. But those were to repaint as other Mandalorians. I got Jango done. Thanks for letting me know what to Google. Do you know if they still have Boba steins at DHS I need 1 more for the last character repaint.


----------



## cgattis

Gianfootography said:


> Saw it. I will definitely get it. I got 3 of the Boba Fett ones. But those were to repaint as other Mandalorians. I got Jango done. Thanks for letting me know what to Google. Do you know if they still have Boba steins at DHS I need 1 more for the last character repaint.


Sooo....picture please?!?!  Show off your craftiness!


----------



## eastendlights

The fireworks dessert party sounds fun, I will plan on booking it for our March trip.


----------



## soniam

I have to say that I think the DHS SW food choices look better than what I see being offered at DLR. Anyone else think so too? That eclair and burger just don't seem that great.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> I have to say that I think the DHS SW food choices look better than what I see being offered at DLR. Anyone else think so too? That eclair and burger just don't seem that great.



Yes. 

In related news, I wonder what the heck comes in their kids meals. Because I am pretty sure I will be having that and blue panna cotta!


----------



## lovethattink

Is the Kid's meal Han Solo bucket the popcorn bucket from SWW?


----------



## poison ivy

Here's some Launch Bay info. from the DL thread.  (click on the instagram photo) Still no confirmation if the Vader and Chewbacca meets are limited to Chase Visa cardholders.


Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #5 - HOLIDAYS BEGIN FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I googled the chewie stein. Can I say that it freaks me out a little? Lol. I don't know. Like I would be performing brain surgery on him every time I popped his head open to drink. I really want the BB-8 sipper but I guess it is too in demand to use for the party.


like the monkey heads from Indiana Jones...you know how fast those would sell out if they had them ?  I have a couple of facebook friends that have asked me to pick up several items, including the Chewie stein and BB8 sipper, at DL the limit is 5 per person. I'm hoping that they will have them out before December 1st so at least it won't be a mad rush for them, the lines yesterday for these was long as well, some people didn't even want the popcorn just the item (you know those are ebayers) 



Gianfootography said:


> Saw it. I will definitely get it. I got 3 of the Boba Fett ones. But those were to repaint as other Mandalorians. I got Jango done. Thanks for letting me know what to Google. Do you know if they still have Boba steins at DHS I need 1 more for the last character repaint.


They still have the Boba Fett steins, I was there last night and they had them at Backlot Express.



lovethattink said:


> Is the Kid's meal Han Solo bucket the popcorn bucket from SWW?


I would think so because it's the same item that they have at DL




poison ivy said:


> Here's some Launch Bay info. from the DL thread.  (click on the instagram photo) Still no confirmation if the Vader and Chewbacca meets are limited to Chase Visa cardholders.
> 
> 
> Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #5 - HOLIDAYS BEGIN FRIDAY!!!!!


I followed Launch Bay yesterday on twitter and periscope and the Vader and Chewie meet and greets are for everyone, then they have a separate line inside launch bay for Visa cardholders during the times specified. Vader is the only character available for the visa meet and greet and it looks like it has to be Disney Visa (no matter what design) and not just any visa chase.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

From WDWMagic:
*Season of the Force at Disney's Hollywood Studios will officially begin on January 5 2016.*

The main event will be the “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular’’ firework show, taking place each Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The Star Wars-themed fireworks show will be set to memorable Star Wars music from throughout the saga.

Darn! I was hoping for Thursday Jan 14th, looks like I'll have to wait until March 12th.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> From WDWMagic:
> *Season of the Force at Disney's Hollywood Studios will officially begin on January 5 2016.*
> 
> The main event will be the “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular’’ firework show, taking place each Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The Star Wars-themed fireworks show will be set to memorable Star Wars music from throughout the saga.
> 
> Darn! I was hoping for Thursday Jan 14th, looks like I'll have to wait until March 12th.


I updated the entire first page last night so each thing is easier to find. As I said last night there's no mention of Season of the Force on the press release, not sure if they have decided to just dump the name and leave it for DL or they are going to use it again sometime in the future


----------



## sunnygal041

Dessert party, Chewie Stein, fireworks????-Take my $$, Disney!!  When can we sign up? Thanks again to Yuliln3 for keeping the thread updated. I experienced SWW for the first time this year and all the info made for a great experience.


----------



## DisDadDVC

sunnygal041 said:


> Dessert party, Chewie Stein, fireworks????-Take my $$, Disney!!  When can we sign up? Thanks again to Yuliln3 for keeping the thread updated. I experienced SWW for the first time this year and all the info made for a great experience.



Price predictions?  I'm gonna go with $59.95


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> Price predictions?  I'm gonna go with $59.95


at least $65


----------



## PSULion

We will be there the first week of February and unless the price is really outrageous, will want to do the dessert party. Is this thread gonna be my best bet for finding out when booking is available? I know you all are really on top of things. I don't want to miss it!!!!! Is there anywhere else I should be checking?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> at least $65


Sad thing is that I'd pay more. But we won't be there until Apr anyway.


----------



## DisDadDVC

PSULion said:


> We will be there the first week of February and unless the price is really outrageous, will want to do the dessert party. *Is this thread gonna be my best bet for finding out when booking is available?* I know you all are really on top of things. I don't want to miss it!!!!! Is there anywhere else I should be checking?



Yes


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> We will be there the first week of February and unless the price is really outrageous, will want to do the dessert party. Is this thread gonna be my best bet for finding out when booking is available? I know you all are really on top of things. I don't want to miss it!!!!! Is there anywhere else I should be checking?


this page and Disney Parks Blog. I constantly check the WDW site multiple times through out the day so if anything opens up I'll post it here


----------



## DisDadDVC

yulilin3 said:


> at least $65



Yeah, if there is one they can bump the price up for, it is this one.  $64.95 is probably correct.  $69.95 might just push the limits of decency...

Oh my, just looked up what the frozen dessert party was:

"The package costs $89 per adult and $59 per child (ages 3 – 9), plus tax (gratuity is included). Valid theme park admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios is required and is not included in this package price."


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> BB8 sipper


DL didn't have it available on the 11th when we checked but photos of BB8 started showing up on the 14th. Maybe Studios wil release over Thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> Yeah, if there is one they can bump the price up for, it is this one.  $64.95 is probably correct.  $69.95 might just push the limits of decency...
> 
> Oh my, just looked up what the frozen dessert party was:
> 
> "The package costs $89 per adult and $59 per child (ages 3 – 9), plus tax (gratuity is included). Valid theme park admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios is required and is not included in this package price."


remember the Frozen package included parade viewing so it shouldn't be that much


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> at least $65



ouch.  not worth it IMO.

Everything feels so fragmented for 2016.  I'm picturing horrible lines for photo ops and at very limited venues.  The only constant seems to be the ever increasing price gouging to fleece the fan club. (guilty as charged)  

I'm glad to already have a few Darth Vader and Boba Fett photos to admire and am concerned this will turn into a potential madhouse this time around.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> DL didn't have it available on the 11th when we checked but photos of BB8 started showing up on the 14th. Maybe Studios wil release over Thanksgiving weekend?


like your profile pic


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> ouch.  not worth it IMO.
> 
> Everything feels so fragmented for 2016.  I'm picturing horrible lines for photo ops and at very limited venues.  The only constant seems to be the ever increasing price gouging to fleece the fan club. (guilty as charged)
> 
> I'm glad to already have a few Darth Vader and Boba Fett photos to admire and am concerned this will turn into a potential madhouse this time around.


the ever constant "is it worth it" to some it won't, to some it will.
If you break it down by money value:
Desserts
Chewie Stein
Reserved spot for fireworks
not sure if anything else will be added to that


----------



## DisDadDVC

yulilin3 said:


> the ever constant "is it worth it" to some it won't, to some it will.
> If you break it down by money value:
> Desserts
> Chewie Stein
> Reserved spot for fireworks
> not sure if anything else will be added to that




Desserts: $15-20
Chewie Stein: $15-20
Reserved spot for fireworks: $20

= $50-60


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> Desserts: $15-20
> Chewie Stein: $15-20
> Reserved spot for fireworks: $20
> 
> = $50-60


and there you go 
and also remember that dessert parties usually come with unlimited alcoholic beverages...I'm not saying that dessert parties are for everyone, you can get great views of fireworks and buy yourself desserts and the stein and it might be a bit cheaper, but either way it's a personal choice


----------



## lovethattink

In my opinion,  if the firework show is anything like the last year's or the FSF where there are characters on stage. The best viewing was from the package reserved spots. Unless you were willing to wait forever like @Gianfootography . And he even lost his prime spot a time or two.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> and there you go
> and also remember that dessert parties usually come with unlimited alcoholic beverages...I'm not saying that dessert parties are for everyone, you can get great views of fireworks and buy yourself desserts and the stein and it might be a bit cheaper, but either way it's a personal choice



We did the dessert party 2 yrs ago as part of a parade viewing and fireworks package.  It was a lot of money then for a pty of 3.  It just gets to be too much of an upcharge for the pricing points as your group size grows.  and they block off such a large area near the stage that it's a shame for those who really can't afford it.  I'm glad they're dedicating a whole land to this in the future.  I'll be curious if there is a SW stage show planned to accompany the fireworks in 2016 and if so, whether this will be limited to weekends.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> and there you go
> and also remember that dessert parties usually come with unlimited alcoholic beverages...I'm not saying that dessert parties are for everyone, you can get great views of fireworks and buy yourself desserts and the stein and it might be a bit cheaper, but either way it's a personal choice


So true, @yulilin3! It's all so subjective. The only one I thought I had misread was the sunrise Jungle Cruise experience in DL... $300 per person. I still don't get it... Unless I get to take home an audioanimatronic animal... ...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So true, @yulilin3! It's all so subjective. The only one I thought I had misread was the sunrise Jungle Cruise experience in DL... $300 per person. I still don't get it... Unless I get to take home an audioanimatronic animal... ...


I want Chief Name


----------



## yulilin3

poison ivy said:


> We did the dessert party 2 yrs ago as part of a parade viewing and fireworks package.  It was a lot of money then for a pty of 3.  It just gets to be too much of an upcharge for the pricing points as your group size grows.  and they block off such a large area near the stage that it's a shame for those who really can't afford it.  I'm glad they're dedicating a whole land to this in the future.  I'll be curious if there is a SW stage show planned to accompany the fireworks in 2016 and if so, whether this will be limited to weekends.


I had forgotten about the stage show they did before the fireworks, not sure if they will do something similar to that again, the stage is going back up right now, they usually put it up during the crowded periods for the DJ dance parties but I thought they were doing the dj character dance parties inside Sunset Showcase starting on Dec. 4th (at least that's what was announced a while ago on the DPB) haven't seen any mention on that again


----------



## yulilin3

Guys!! one month until The Force Awakens


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That merits a home alone scream.  No picture because I'm lazy.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Happy Battlefront Day everyone!


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> like your profile pic


Yup, only my fave Mickey can trump Hiro! And the train is even in view. I didn't even notice the train before for as many times as I watched that parade! I may not have been looking at the float! 

As I continue to search for Launch Bay info - CM friend GoGo's DL CM friend had a day off on the 11th... and he was on the opening team yesterday! -  I did find one tidbit of info: the DL CMs involved with Launch Bay have new name tags. GoGo's CM friend is from Yavin 4. And, as you know, I have no idea what that means!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yup, only my fave Mickey can trump Hiro! And the train is even in view. I didn't even notice the train before for as many times as I watched that parade! I may not have been looking at the float!
> 
> As I continue to search for Launch Bay info - CM friend GoGo's DL CM friend had a day off on the 11th... and he was on the opening team yesterday! -  I did find one tidbit of info: the DL CMs involved with Launch Bay have new name tags. GoGo's CM friend is from Yavin 4. *And, as you know, I have no idea what that means!*


this has to stop  
Yavin is a planet in Star Wars, I saw that, the CM got to pick where they were from and get brand spanking new nametags.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> this has to stop
> Yavin is a planet in Star Wars, I saw that, the CM got to pick where they were from and get brand spanking new nametags.


Yes, Master yulilin , I'll get right on that! DH and I marathon-watched all 6 episodes _after _our SWW day but I obviously missed the planets and moons.

What a great memento for all the Season of the Force DL CMs: "diamond"-encrusted name tags with a SW location - so cool!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, Master yulilin , I'll get right on that! DH and I marathon-watched all 6 episodes _after _our SWW day but I obviously missed the planets and moons.
> 
> What a great memento for all the Season of the Force DL CMs: "diamond"-encrusted name tags with a SW location - so cool!


OMG Stephanie is inviting like 20 of her friends to our very small townhome next Wednesday to watch all 6 movies, they are arriving around 8 am...needless to say I will leave them with enough food and water and leave, maybe I'll make them sign a waiver so they don't destroy the house while I'm gone


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I guess this will be the "trip of crazy expenses" for us. We are doing Club villain our first night there and will be looking to book the dessert party for night 2. I don't think we can pass it up, given the level of Star Wars fandom we have in the family.


----------



## Ewoks

Does anyone have any guesses as to when booking will open up for the fireworks dessert party?  We'll be going in January and I have a feeling it'll be a must-do for my husband and I.


----------



## AThrillingChase

With all the new info I decided to watch a POV for hyperspace mountain. And wow. DL won that battle!

I am starting to come around to this whole SoTF thing. If they are enveloping the park in the music, roaming stormtroopers (lets hope also other characters they didn't feel the need to mention), and having a fireworks dessert party. Those were some of my favorite SWW elements. But I am really going to miss Rebel Hangar! That was the best new addition. And it is sounding like it is not in the plans. Which is incredibly surprising to me.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> They still have the Boba Fett steins, I was there last night and they had them at Backlot Express.


Awesome! Thank you so much. If I can make it to the park this week (my car decided to vomit gasoline all over the parking lot) I will get my final one and hopefully ride Star Tours. And not go to the Sing-a-long.



cgattis said:


> Sooo....picture please?!?! Show off your craftiness!


Not my craftiness, I had my sister paint them since I have trouble painting walls. I will try and get a picture of one of them up soon.


----------



## ambellina

Trying to come up with a good list of things to say to the Stormtroopers besides, "Aren't you a little short for a Stormtrooper?"


----------



## yulilin3

Ewoks said:


> Does anyone have any guesses as to when booking will open up for the fireworks dessert party?  We'll be going in January and I have a feeling it'll be a must-do for my husband and I.


no clue, just got off the phone with wdw dining and they did not know what I was talking about (surprise, surprise) after I told her that it was a press released done by Disney on their news site she checked into it and came back to say that they have no additional information but to keep checking


----------



## yulilin3

ambellina said:


> Trying to come up with a good list of things to say to the Stormtroopers besides, "Aren't you a little short for a Stormtrooper?"


We have no clue what the new First Order Stormtrooper's "thing" is going to be, but I guess you can always make fun of their duckbill helmet, not sure how they would react to that


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> We have no clue what the new First Order Stormtrooper's "thing" is going to be, but I guess you can always make fun of their duckbill helmet, not sure how they would react to that



Is that a toilet paper dispenser on your back?


----------



## CJK

WDW News Today is reporting that the fireworks are going to be held nightly, but  WDW Magic is still reporting Friday/Saturday/Sunday for fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> WDW News Today is reporting that the fireworks are going to be held nightly, but  WDW Magic is still reporting Friday/Saturday/Sunday for fireworks.


the press release doesn't specify either way


----------



## Ewoks

yulilin3 said:


> no clue, just got off the phone with wdw dining and they did not know what I was talking about (surprise, surprise) after I told her that it was a press released done by Disney on their news site she checked into it and came back to say that they have no additional information but to keep checking



That's what I figured. Thanks for the info! Hopefully we'll find out something soon.


----------



## cleopenn

Please help a clueless mom!  We are first time visitors and I promise I am researching but I need help.


DS is a huge Star Wars fan.  We will be at WDW from Nov 27 to Dec 2.


My head is spinning with all this Launch Bay info.  I read the posts and links but am still confused. 


Just what is happening December 1? 


Just new things within Star Tours? 


Is that Jedi area opening on Dec 1 as well?  DS would LOVE that but as I understand it, it is not a fast pass attraction, just first come first admitted?  Correct? 


I already have fast passes for MK on Dec 1 but I am thinking of cancelling them in order to go back to HS that day.  I hate to do that because the FP are for MK rides DS really wants to do but he LOVES SW so much. 


I am trying to balance making the best out of our first trip as a whole and indulging DS in his SW fantasies.  Yet I don’t want to focus too much on SW hype and risk him being disappointed if the plans don’t materialize and /or the crowds are so bad on Dec 1, it will be more frustration than its worth, know what I mean?


Our HS day is Nov 30 and I already have good fast passes for that day.  Any chance we will see SW characters that day?


----------



## HopperFan

DisDadDVC said:


> Desserts: $15-20
> Chewie Stein: $15-20
> Reserved spot for fireworks: $20
> 
> = $50-60



Add the alcohol, although the specialty drinks at the SWW Dessert Party were nasty.  I did do that last two years but it also including morning viewing of parade with unlimited drinks, ice cream etc AND a FP+ to one of the shows AND the nighttime party which we loved.  So if they charge the same it will be a price hike.


----------



## yulilin3

cleopenn said:


> Please help a clueless mom!  We are first time visitors and I promise I am researching but I need help.
> 
> 
> DS is a huge Star Wars fan.  We will be at WDW from Nov 27 to Dec 2.
> 
> 
> My head is spinning with all this Launch Bay info.  I read the posts and links but am still confused.
> 
> 
> Just what is happening December 1?
> 
> 
> Just new things within Star Tours?
> 
> 
> Is that Jedi area opening on Dec 1 as well?  DS would LOVE that but as I understand it, it is not a fast pass attraction, just first come first admitted?  Correct?
> 
> 
> I already have fast passes for MK on Dec 1 but I am thinking of cancelling them in order to go back to HS that day.  I hate to do that because the FP are for MK rides DS really wants to do but he LOVES SW so much.
> 
> 
> I am trying to balance making the best out of our first trip as a whole and indulging DS in his SW fantasies.  Yet I don’t want to focus too much on SW hype and risk him being disappointed if the plans don’t materialize and /or the crowds are so bad on Dec 1, it will be more frustration than its worth, know what I mean?
> 
> 
> Our HS day is Nov 30 and I already have good fast passes for that day.  Any chance we will see SW characters that day?


Hi and welcome to our little SW family
Ok, rumors are strong that Launch Bay will soft open November 27th.
Official opening is December 1st inside you will find exhibits of SW artifacts, costumes, models, etc. A chance to meet Vader and Chewbacca, a short film with people from the movie talking about how awesome it is to work on a SW film and the chance to play Infinity 3.0. Launch Bay is located in the old Animation building right next to Disney Jr.

Star Tours already incorporated the new scene from the Force Awakens so when you are at DHS you'll be able to experience that regardless the day

Jedi Training is also rumored to start December 1st, it is a first come sign up and you must be at DHS very early, before the park opens, and go straight to the sign up table, it has been located right next to ABC Sound Studio, close to Indiana Jones, no word if that has changed or not.

Keep an eye out on this thread as any new information will be posted here and the first page will be updated, and any questions feel free to ask


----------



## AThrillingChase

HopperFan said:


> Add the alcohol, although the specialty drinks at the SWW Dessert Party were nasty.


 
Aww we liked them! Except, we did end up with a good stack of cups at the end. Looked like the leaning tower of pisa. We asked the table behind us if they would mind taking a photo of us, and when they saw our stack we were all laughing pretty hard. Fair warning though, the drinks are far from strong. We probably had a sugar rush more than anything. We were also able to take a cup and our one plate of desserts with us to Fantasmic though.


----------



## HopperFan

AThrillingChase said:


> Aww we liked them! Except, we did end up with a good stack of cups at the end. Looked like the leaning tower of pisa. We asked the table behind us if they would mind taking a photo of us, and when they saw our stack we were all laughing pretty hard. Fair warning though, the drinks are far from strong. We probably had a sugar rush more than anything. We were also able to take a cup and our one plate of desserts with us to Fantasmic though.



I tried them all and my taste buds didn't enjoy .  Maybe if I had finished a few .......... I would have gotten past the wrinkling nose and made a stack.  It was still worth it even if you didn't drink alcohol.

PS I did enjoy the drinks at Rebel Hangar.  We tried several of them ... had some SW Cubes to collect for friends.


----------



## yulilin3

If the fireworks will be in fact every night make sure to plan accordingly. GMR and TSMM close early because of fireworks fallout. Usually about 45 minutes before the fireworks go off. Like I said, the calendars haven't changed and operation times still go until the end of the night for both attractions but I'm assuming that will change once they update the December hours


----------



## soniam

Here's the WDWNT article. I guess they are seeing the no SOTF handwriting on the wall too. However, I don't really care what they call it, as long as they have extra stuff and announce dates, including end date, for the fireworks and dessert party ressies.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/11/star-...d-star-wars-fireworks-to-run-nightly-instead/


----------



## AThrillingChase

HopperFan said:


> I tried them all and my taste buds didn't enjoy .  Maybe if I had finished a few .......... I would have gotten past the wrinkling nose and made a stack.  It was still worth it even if you didn't drink alcohol.
> 
> PS I did enjoy the drinks at Rebel Hangar.  We tried several of them ... had some SW Cubes to collect for friends.


 
I think we stuck with the same 2 drinks, though we tried them all. I think one had whiskey which I just can't bring myself to enjoy so after a sip or two that one joined the stack. I'm still sad we aren't seeing any mention of Rebel Hangar   It was so easy for them to do and everyone had such good reviews!


----------



## cleopenn

yulilin3 said:


> Hi and welcome to our little SW family
> Ok, rumors are strong that Launch Bay will soft open November 27th.
> Official opening is December 1st inside you will find exhibits of SW artifacts, costumes, models, etc. A chance to meet Vader and Chewbacca, a short film with people from the movie talking about how awesome it is to work on a SW film and the chance to play Infinity 3.0. Launch Bay is located in the old Animation building right next to Disney Jr.
> 
> Star Tours already incorporated the new scene from the Force Awakens so when you are at DHS you'll be able to experience that regardless the day
> 
> *Jedi Training is also rumored to start December 1st, it is a first come sign up and you must be at DHS very early*, before the park opens, and go straight to the sign up table, it has been located right next to ABC Sound Studio, close to Indiana Jones, no word if that has changed or not.
> 
> Keep an eye out on this thread as any new information will be posted here and the first page will be updated, and any questions feel free to ask



Thanks so much.  I think I will keep Jedi Training under my hat.  I know my DS and the potential for crushing disappointment is too great.  I'll keep our Dec 1 MK FPs and give DS the option of cancelling those (although I know he will want to keep the first one, which is at 9am) and going back to HS after he has his fill of MK.

Already have our Star Tours FPs  for Nov 30. 

I will watch this thread like a hawk!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I think we stuck with the same 2 drinks, though we tried them all. I think one had whiskey which I just can't bring myself to enjoy so after a sip or two that one joined the stack. I'm still sad we aren't seeing any mention of Rebel Hangar   It was so easy for them to do and everyone had such good reviews!


and it would be in the "slower" times of the year so they don't have to worry about causing inconvenience to Backlot Express guests, I for sure thought it would come back...still time for them to do it though


----------



## yulilin3

cleopenn said:


> Thanks so much.  I think I will keep Jedi Training under my hat.  I know my DS and the potential for crushing disappointment is too great.  I'll keep our Dec 1 MK FPs and give DS the option of cancelling those (although I know he will want to keep the first one, which is at 9am) and going back to HS after he has his fill of MK.
> 
> Already have our Star Tours FPs  for Nov 30.
> 
> I will watch this thread like a hawk!


not sure how old is your son or how exactly is he into SW but the new Jedi Training will be based on the new show on DisneyXD, Star Wars Rebels and he would have the opportunity to fight against Vader or the Seventh Sister. Some kids might find the experience a bit frightening while others would jump at the chance to battle them


----------



## HopperFan

AThrillingChase said:


> I think we stuck with the same 2 drinks, though we tried them all. I think one had whiskey which I just can't bring myself to enjoy so after a sip or two that one joined the stack. *I'm still sad we aren't seeing any mention of Rebel Hangar   It was so easy for them to do and everyone had such good reviews*!



Haven't had chance to read through all the latest, but if they are having this Galatic Food, where will it be served? Maybe Backlot? It could be a casualty of SWLand, so it would be a good place to serve it .... I personally think if their new release is literal in available at "various locations" that takes the special out of it if it's just scattered about.

We LOVED Rebel Hangar, great food, great interaction, great decor (although I know much was borrowed).  I would book again in a heartbeat, maybe twice even if it were there.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Haven't had chance to read through all the latest, but if they are having this Galatic Food, where will it be served? Maybe Backlot? It could be a casualty of SWLand, so it would be a good place to serve it .... I personally think if their new release is literal in available at "various locations" that takes the special out of it if it's just scattered about.
> 
> We LOVED Rebel Hangar, great food, great interaction, great decor (although I know much was borrowed).  I would book again in a heartbeat, maybe twice even if it were there.


it sounds to me that they will have just offer it everywhere, I mean all of it is pretty simple, basically just desserts and drinks, and the kids meal is probably the same food just served with the Han Solo lunchbox thing.
We ate 4 times at Rebel Hangar, during the last day the CM actually said "oh it's you guys again"


----------



## lovethattink

cleopenn said:


> Please help a clueless mom!  We are first time visitors and I promise I am researching but I need help.
> 
> 
> DS is a huge Star Wars fan.  We will be at WDW from Nov 27 to Dec 2.
> 
> 
> My head is spinning with all this Launch Bay info.  I read the posts and links but am still confused.
> 
> 
> Just what is happening December 1?
> 
> 
> Just new things within Star Tours?
> 
> 
> Is that Jedi area opening on Dec 1 as well?  DS would LOVE that but as I understand it, it is not a fast pass attraction, just first come first admitted?  Correct?
> 
> 
> I already have fast passes for MK on Dec 1 but I am thinking of cancelling them in order to go back to HS that day.  I hate to do that because the FP are for MK rides DS really wants to do but he LOVES SW so much.
> 
> 
> I am trying to balance making the best out of our first trip as a whole and indulging DS in his SW fantasies.  Yet I don’t want to focus too much on SW hype and risk him being disappointed if the plans don’t materialize and /or the crowds are so bad on Dec 1, it will be more frustration than its worth, know what I mean?
> 
> 
> Our HS day is Nov 30 and I already have good fast passes for that day.  Any chance we will see SW characters that day?



Welcome to the DISboards too!


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> it sounds to me that they will have just offer it everywhere, I mean all of it is pretty simple, basically just desserts and drinks, and the kids meal is probably the same food just served with the Han Solo lunchbox thing.
> We ate 4 times at Rebel Hangar, during the last day the CM actually said "oh it's you guys again"



I should have read all the way through ... so we are not getting the food that DL is getting, which I guess is what I expected...


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> I should have read all the way through ... so we are not getting the food that DL is getting, which I guess is what I expected...


no mention of it but the food that DL got wasn't mentioned to them either, it's the little game that Disney likes to play called : let's not give the guest all the information :/


----------



## AThrillingChase

In my Mickey Monitor that just arrived today there is a section on SW and it says:

"As if all of these new experiences weren't enough, Fridays through Sundays during early 2016 you can enjoy a fireworks show set to the sights and sounds of Star Wars"

It doesn't give any new information. And frankly, it is possible this is still left over from the first announcements saying weekends only - hoping they changed their minds after the SWW uproar and this was already printed. I also got my packet for my Marathon weekend trip and it says picked just for me, they recommend Soarin.  Too bad it is down for refurb. *rolls eyes at Mickey

Edit - I guess I should just be happy the booklet didn't recommend I come back for this years SWW!


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> not sure how old is your son or how exactly is he into SW but the new Jedi Training will be based on the new show on DisneyXD, Star Wars Rebels and he would have the opportunity to fight against Vader or the Seventh Sister. Some kids might find the experience a bit frightening while others would jump at the chance to battle them


@cleopenn - Darth Maul will also be in the show and many find him very scary and menacing. Maul and the Seventh Sister should be rotating through the training groups being run on ground level while Vader remains on the stage.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> this has to stop
> Yavin is a planet in Star Wars, I saw that, the CM got to pick where they were from and get brand spanking new nametags.


DD says Yavin 4 (which is where the CM is from) is a MOON not a planet - it orbits the planet Yavin - which also orbits a star of the same name - how confusing is that?!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD says Yavin 4 (which is where the CM is from) is a MOON not a planet - it orbits the planet Yavin - which also orbits a star of the same name - how confusing is that?!


----------



## cleopenn

DS is 10yo and was Darth Maul for Halloween.  Hmmm, we might need to have a sit down about this......it is sounding more and more like something we might need to try to do. 

By getting there early, how crazy will it be to sign him up?  Like get to the gate an hour early and sprint to the sign in area as soon as the park opens?  Like (former) Wally World Black Friday crazy? 

Are the Jedi Trainings something that happens all day throughout the day?


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Wait...what???? My girls want Vader. So it will be more like SWW and there will be one on stage and on the ground? And it could either be Maul or the Seventh Sister? We've always gone during "slower" times when it's just DV. They will battle (and have battled!) DV and love it, but Maul creeps them out a little.


----------



## yulilin3

cleopenn said:


> DS is 10yo and was Darth Maul for Halloween.  Hmmm, we might need to have a sit down about this......it is sounding more and more like something we might need to try to do.
> 
> By getting there early, how crazy will it be to sign him up?  Like get to the gate an hour early and sprint to the sign in area as soon as the park opens?  Like (former) Wally World Black Friday crazy?
> 
> Are the Jedi Trainings something that happens all day throughout the day?


sign ups are a bit crazy, the earlier you are and better positioned the faster you would sign up. If they keep the sign ups as they were.
JT has several shows through out the day when you sign up they give you a time slot, it is negotiable so if you need a specific time and it's available they give you that time. You should expect the entire experience from when you have to show up for your slot until the end of the show to take around 45 minutes.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

cleopenn said:


> Thanks so much.  I think I will keep Jedi Training under my hat.  I know my DS and the potential for crushing disappointment is too great.  I'll keep our Dec 1 MK FPs and give DS the option of cancelling those (although I know he will want to keep the first one, which is at 9am) and going back to HS after he has his fill of MK.
> 
> Already have our Star Tours FPs  for Nov 30.
> 
> I will watch this thread like a hawk!


Looks like we may have the same schedule. We are at DHS on the 30th and MK the 1st too!! It's almost time!


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Wait...what???? My girls want Vader. So it will be more like SWW and there will be one on stage and on the ground? And it could either be Maul or the Seventh Sister? We've always gone during "slower" times when it's just DV. They will battle (and have battled!) DV and love it, but Maul creeps them out a little.


it looks like the 2 tier system will stay in place permanently, I guess you could ask to fight Vader @hiroMYhero  will sure have better info on this


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> it looks like the 2 tier system will stay in place permanently, I guess you could ask to fight Vader @hiroMYhero  will sure have better info on this


Thanks for this info! Hopefully it will be up and running when we are there. Maybe we can catch a show beforehand too. One of our favorite things is watching JTA. Sure hope this new show is just as fun as the old one!


----------



## cleopenn

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Thanks for this info! Hopefully it will be up and running when we are there. Maybe we can catch a show beforehand too. One of our favorite things is watching JTA. Sure hope this new show is just as fun as the old one!



Do you mean we can watch the show even if we can't get a sign up spot?


----------



## yulilin3

cleopenn said:


> Do you mean we can watch the show even if we can't get a sign up spot?


if you don't mind spoilers, this was the old JT, anyone can watch you just need to sign up for the kids to be in it


----------



## soniam

New, exclusive Darth Vader figure available at Disney Stores 11/21 for Disney Chase Visa cardholders.

https://disneyrewards.com/offers/swtdsmerchfy16/?int_cmp=drv_EMD_SWMERCHTNOVFY16&id=CL&ddrd=M


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> New, exclusive Darth Vader figure available at Disney Stores 11/21 for Disney Chase Visa cardholders.
> 
> https://disneyrewards.com/offers/swtdsmerchfy16/?int_cmp=drv_EMD_SWMERCHTNOVFY16&id=CL&ddrd=M


anyone got an extra $200 that you will not use?


----------



## hiroMYhero

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Wait...what???? My girls want Vader. So it will be more like SWW and there will be one on stage and on the ground? And it could either be Maul or the Seventh Sister? We've always gone during "slower" times when it's just DV. They will battle (and have battled!) DV and love it, but Maul creeps them out a little.





yulilin3 said:


> it looks like the 2 tier system will stay in place permanently, I guess you could ask to fight Vader @hiroMYhero  will sure have better info on this


With JTA, if a Youngling who was assigned to the ground level nicely asked to be switched to the Vader-stage level, the request was granted. The Padawans appeared to recognize Younglings who were true SW fans versus kids who were randomly signed up by their parents.

It still hasn't been confirmed which characters will be managing the Younglings but after your child is led to the Jedi Training area and finds that he/she won't be on the level where Vader is expected to be, a respectfully worded request will go quite far and will more than likely be granted.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

hiroMYhero said:


> With JTA, if a Youngling who was assigned to the ground level nicely asked to be switched to the Vader-stage level, the request was granted. The Padawans appeared to recognize Younglings who were true SW fans versus kids who were randomly signed up by their parents.
> 
> It still hasn't been confirmed which characters will be managing the Younglings but after your child is led to the Jedi Training area and finds that he/she won't be on the level where Vader is expected to be, a respectfully worded request will go quite far and will more than likely be granted.


This is great info! Thanks!! My 6 yo dd LOVES DV (she wore a DV shirt to JTA and got some comments about it) but Maul frightens her a little. JTA is a huge trip highlight for her. Hopefully there will be a soft opening the 30th. If it opens the 1st we will have to add an extra day to an off day.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

cleopenn said:


> Do you mean we can watch the show even if we can't get a sign up spot?


Absolutely! I would recommend watching the show even if you can't/don't have a child participating. It is very entertaining


----------



## ajjoplin1

I LOVE THIS THREAD!  I am a major Star Wars fan, going back to my early childhood (currently 31 yrs).  I have gradually converted my DW and all 3 children! (proud smile)

My DD7 loves Darth Vader and would LOVE the new JTA.  We passed Vader on our way to Star Tours last time, just as he was coming out of the cargo bay doors.  She almost freaked out!  I am so excited to take her back and hopefully experience the Jedi Academy.

Truth is, I would go myself...if only they let adults in too! LOL


----------



## ajjoplin1

One question: does anybody know if the new star-themed fireworks at DHS will be replacing Fantasmic!???  I would hate that....Fantasmic is one of my all-time favorite memories from WDW.  Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Skywise

ajjoplin1 said:


> One question: does anybody know if the new star-themed fireworks at DHS will be replacing Fantasmic!???  I would hate that....Fantasmic is one of my all-time favorite memories from WDW.  Anyone heard anything?



No, even during SWW and Frozen's Summer Fun fireworks, Fantasmic kept going.  They just time shows around the fireworks.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> anyone got an extra $200 that you will not use?



"Created exclusively for Disney Store *with special*, *never-released-before paint*, just for Disney Visa® Cardmembers."

Ok... REALLY guys?!


----------



## ajjoplin1

Skywise said:


> "Created exclusively for Disney Store *with special*, *never-released-before paint*, just for Disney Visa® Cardmembers."



So....they reinvented paint!?


----------



## ajjoplin1

Skywise said:


> No, even during SWW and Frozen's Summer Fun fireworks, Fantasmic kept going. They just time shows around the fireworks.


Thank you, Skywise!  I mean, I love Star Wars, but I would hate to see Fantasmic! leave.  Honestly, I think it's way too big of a draw for that to happen.  Good to know though.


----------



## ajjoplin1

cleopenn said:


> DS is 10yo and was Darth Maul for Halloween. Hmmm, we might need to have a sit down about this......it is sounding more and more like something we might need to try to do.



Maybe they should have a Sith Training Academy!!! YES!  I would totally go for that, as would my DD7.


----------



## cleopenn

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> This is great info! Thanks*!! My 6 yo dd LOVES DV (she wore a DV shirt to JTA and got some comments about it*) but Maul frightens her a little. JTA is a huge trip highlight for her. Hopefully there will be a soft opening the 30th. If it opens the 1st we will have to add an extra day to an off day.



I think we might have a match made in heaven!  (my DS and you DD)




ajjoplin1 said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!  I am a major Star Wars fan, going back to my early childhood (currently 31 yrs).  I have gradually converted my DW and all 3 children! (proud smile)
> 
> My DD7 loves Darth Vader and would LOVE the new JTA.  We passed Vader on our way to Star Tours last time, just as he was coming out of the cargo bay doors.  She almost freaked out!  I am so excited to take her back and hopefully experience the Jedi Academy.
> 
> *Truth is, I would go myself...if only they let adults in too! LOL*



I would absolutely do it as well!  I always like Star Wars because that was a major cultural thing during my childhood but it wasn't until DS got into it that I really started to geek out.  I was ready and waiting to book for 2016 SWW but now that's not happening.

My son would lose his mind if we randomly ran into Darth Vadar.  He pretended to faint last night when I told him Launch Bay _might be_ sort of open when we are at WDW.

Honestly, all this new info is making me think about doing some serious re-shuffling of our overall plans.


----------



## yulilin3

ajjoplin1 said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!  I am a major Star Wars fan, going back to my early childhood (currently 31 yrs).  *I have gradually converted my DW and all 3 children!* (proud smile)
> 
> My DD7 loves Darth Vader and would LOVE the new JTA.  We passed Vader on our way to Star Tours last time, just as he was coming out of the cargo bay doors.  She almost freaked out!  I am so excited to take her back and hopefully experience the Jedi Academy.
> 
> Truth is, I would go myself...if only they let adults in too! LOL


I call this being a responsible husband and a good parent 
welcome to our SW family


----------



## tarak

eeyoreandtink said:


> I guess this will be the "trip of crazy expenses" for us. We are doing Club villain our first night there and will be looking to book the dessert party for night 2. I don't think we can pass it up, given the level of Star Wars fandom we have in the family.



I think we're in the same boat you are. I signed up my husband and older daughters for Club Villain. I didn't really have plans for the rest of us for that night. My son is a huge SW fan, though. I have an 8:05 a.m. ADR for H&V so we'll be in a good position to get him signed up for JTA, which he's never done. That's earlier in the week. If there's a dessert party going on that Saturday night while the rest of the family is at Club Villain, I'm signing us up. 

We never made it to Star Wars weekends, so I won't know what I'm missing out on. I just want a millennium falcon glow cube. And that Han Solo lunchbox sounds pretty cool, too.


----------



## hiroMYhero

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> This is great info! Thanks!! My 6 yo dd LOVES DV (she wore a DV shirt to JTA and got some comments about it) but Maul frightens her a little. JTA is a huge trip highlight for her. Hopefully there will be a soft opening the 30th. If it opens the 1st we will have to add an extra day to an off day.


I did inquire about a soft opening and was told that the last rehearsals will include CMs as the Younglings. That could always change though as it reportedly is a more scripted and action-oriented show.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

hiroMYhero said:


> I did inquire about a soft opening and was told that the last rehearsals will include CMs as the Younglings. That could always change though as it reportedly is a more scripted and action-oriented show.


Oh no! So any soft openings that may take place between Nov 27 until opening are scheduled to have CMs instead of kids? 

Is it still supposed to open Dec 1st? If so, looks like we will have to pick Saturday up as a half day atleast!


----------



## hiroMYhero

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Oh no! So any soft openings that may take place between Nov 27 until opening are scheduled to have CMs instead of kids?
> 
> Is it still supposed to open Dec 1st? If so, looks like we will have to pick Saturday up as a half day atleast!


The rehearsals will be at night after the park closes - similar to how parades and hard-ticket parties run their final rehearsals.

I'll keep checking to see if there is any word on in the park final run-throughs/soft openings.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Hiro is talking about rehearsals, not public soft openings. Guests would not be present.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

hiroMYhero said:


> The rehearsals will be at night after the park closes - similar to how parades and hard-ticket parties run their final rehearsals.
> 
> I'll keep checking to see if there is any word on in the park final run-throughs/soft openings.


Ok!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

tarak said:


> I think we're in the same boat you are. I signed up my husband and older daughters for Club Villain. I didn't really have plans for the rest of us for that night. My son is a huge SW fan, though. I have an 8:05 a.m. ADR for H&V so we'll be in a good position to get him signed up for JTA, which he's never done. That's earlier in the week. If there's a dessert party going on that Saturday night while the rest of the family is at Club Villain, I'm signing us up.
> 
> We never made it to Star Wars weekends, so I won't know what I'm missing out on. I just want a millennium falcon glow cube. And that Han Solo lunchbox sounds pretty cool, too.


 My DD is 12 and has done JTA several times before. When she was that age, she loved it. We do Club villain our first full park day ,and I am hoping to work the dessert party in the next night.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> In my opinion,  if the firework show is anything like the last year's or the FSF where there are characters on stage. The best viewing was from the package reserved spots. Unless you were willing to wait forever like @Gianfootography . And he even lost his prime spot a time or two.



After a while I quit waiting, I would just show up and dance my way into a sexy spot in front of the stage. Mostly on Sunday nights after catching the amazing Obi-Wan and Beyond show. I would get my 22nd wind of the weekend and burned off all energy dancing to DJ Elliot. I just found the last Fireworks Pre-show from the last day of the event that I recorded. I edited it and set it to render and will be uploading it in a few weeks. Watching the part where James asked us to say the opening lines, hearing my SWW friends and I shout "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..." I teared up. SWW was such an amazing event. Losing it is more tragic than the destruction of Alderaan. No amount of Vader cupcakes will ever make it better.


----------



## yulilin3

@Gianfootography  I was also looking through all my pics on fb. I started posting them there in 2009 and also cried. So many wonderful memories, experiences and awesome people that I've met along the way. Also, I love your pictures, you are very talented


----------



## isabellea

I don't like SW but my DH and 2 DDs are fans. When I first read about the rumours of SotF I made some changes to our plans. We will be at WDW Feb 26-March1 and wasn't planning on going to DHS this time but since DH is such a HUGE fan of SW and he's the sole reason we can afford another trip to WDW this winter because he has been working overseas for the last 2 months working 6 days a week, 12h a day I decided to put my favourite (EPCOT) aside this time and go to DHS instead on Sat Feb27 and now I am hoping I can book the dessert party if the price is not outrageous! I'm even willing to drop my O'hana dinner to pay for the party if I have too!


----------



## yulilin3

isabellea said:


> I don't like SW but my DH and 2 DDs are fans. When I first read about the rumours of SotF I made some changes to our plans. We will be at WDW Feb 26-March1 and wasn't planning on going to DHS this time but since DH is such a HUGE fan of SW and he's the sole reason we can afford another trip to WDW this winter because he has been working overseas for the last 2 months working 6 days a week, 12h a day I decided to put my favourite (EPCOT) aside this time and go to DHS instead on Sat Feb27 and now I am hoping I can book the dessert party if the price is not outrageous! I'm even willing to drop my O'hana dinner to pay for the party if I have too!


Very cool. 
For a Star Wars fan what is going to be offered is great, not SWW great, but still great. By then you also will have more details on exactly what is going on. If you want to start to budget the dessert party just think about $65 per adult maybe $40 per kid so you can have an idea on how much you will spend.


----------



## moobar25

Had to share in case anyone is interested. I just scored tickets to the opening night event with party afterwards. Yay!
There are still some openings.

They're all gone now. That was quick.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> @Gianfootography  I was also looking through all my pics on fb. I started posting them there in 2009 and also cried. So many wonderful memories, experiences and awesome people that I've met along the way. Also, I love your pictures, you are very talented


Thanks! And thanks for all the Disney Star Wars updates. I still have not finished processing any of my pictures from week 5 of this year's event. Or video editing any of the shows past the 1st weekend. I am determined to edit and post all the videos I have shot over the years, but I think I am going to have the most trouble finishing the SWW stuff. I usually have trouble developing my concert pictures due to my laziness but the Star Wars stuff will be emotional laziness.


----------



## sunshine1

I am still vexed that Mickey and Minnie wont be dressing up anymore in their star wars outfits.

I need to let it slide...


----------



## Dittz

cleopenn said:


> DS is 10yo and was Darth Maul for Halloween.  Hmmm, we might need to have a sit down about this......it is sounding more and more like something we might need to try to do.
> 
> By getting there early, how crazy will it be to sign him up?  Like get to the gate an hour early and sprint to the sign in area as soon as the park opens?  Like (former) Wally World Black Friday crazy?
> 
> Are the Jedi Trainings something that happens all day throughout the day?



When we went in 2014 we had pre park reservations at Hollywood and vine (Disney Jr. Character meal for our daughter). My husband suddenly looked outside and realized people were coming into the park(it was still pre opening) so he and our son left the meal so that they could sign up. By the time they made it through the wait line they were signing up for an 11:45 show I believe it was.


----------



## catdrj

I have been watching this forum with great excitement and sorrow ever since we planned our first SWW trip for May of 2016. I've learned a lot from reading all your great insights, experiences, and speculations...thanks for sharing! When SWW was officially canceled, I decided to move my trip to the end of January in hopes of SotF, and happily, it looks like it's going to be a decent alternative for my Star Wars crazed boys (including DH.) My question to all of you SWW veterans... I know it's not yet available, but we really would like to get in on the Fireworks dessert party. Any tips for making this happen, or is it just luck of the draw by being online the moment it's released? Also, how does this work with Fantasmic? From what I've read, it looks like they still do Fantasmic, but I am wondering if it's feasible to see Fantasmic and still do the fireworks dessert party. Or maybe this is uncharted territory if there are usually 2 Fantasmic showings in May/June but now only one since it's in January?


----------



## Dittz

Okay so my question.  I have a trip booked for the beginning of June.  It was suppose to be for one of the last SWW weekends.  It is a surprise trip for my son. I told him that Disney has cancelled all future SWW.  In your opinions....since we are still waiting on info.....should I try and move my trip to the beginning of March or do you think most of the "seasons of the force" (fireworks, wandering storm troopers) will continue into June? I am so completely up in the air on what to do right now..I guess the only advantage is my son has no ideas about the seasons of the force, and doesn't know we are going to Disney.


----------



## soniam

Dittz said:


> Okay so my question.  I have a trip booked for the beginning of June.  It was suppose to be for one of the last SWW weekends.  It is a surprise trip for my son. I told him that Disney has cancelled all future SWW.  In your opinions....since we are still waiting on info.....should I try and move my trip to the beginning of March or do you think most of the "seasons of the force" (fireworks, wandering storm troopers) will continue into June? I am so completely up in the air on what to do right now..I guess the only advantage is my son has no ideas about the seasons of the force, and doesn't know we are going to Disney.



I am right there with you. We have a trip (hotel) planned for June. Once I thought SWW may not happen, I decided to book the hotel for our Spring Break. I have also booked ADRs for March. I am now waiting to see if the fireworks & dessert party will happen during that time. I think it will, but I am still hesitant to get tickets or our flights, since those will require fees to change.

I think the beginning of March will have the fireworks, based upon the previously released dates. However, you just never know what Disney will do. I am also wondering if they dropped the SOTF moniker for WDW, because they plan to run the fireworks and dessert party for a while. It's really impossible to tell right now. I really hope they announce the end dates soon.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> However, you just never know what Disney will do. I am also wondering if they dropped the SOTF moniker for WDW, because they plan to run the fireworks and dessert party for a while. It's really impossible to tell right now. I really hope they announce the end dates soon.


One can always hope... I will!  :-D  I'd love to catch fireworks and a dessert party in April!


----------



## yulilin3

catdrj said:


> I have been watching this forum with great excitement and sorrow ever since we planned our first SWW trip for May of 2016. I've learned a lot from reading all your great insights, experiences, and speculations...thanks for sharing! When SWW was officially canceled, I decided to move my trip to the end of January in hopes of SotF, and happily, it looks like it's going to be a decent alternative for my Star Wars crazed boys (including DH.) My question to all of you SWW veterans... I know it's not yet available, but we really would like to get in on the Fireworks dessert party. Any tips for making this happen, or is it just luck of the draw by being online the moment it's released? Also, how does this work with Fantasmic? From what I've read, it looks like they still do Fantasmic, but I am wondering if it's feasible to see Fantasmic and still do the fireworks dessert party. Or maybe this is uncharted territory if there are usually 2 Fantasmic showings in May/June but now only one since it's in January?



If the fireworks will in fact be every night then you have better chances to book, during SWW, when it was only on the weekends, most dates sold out in a matter of days so as long as you check the blog and this thread every day you should be fine to book

They do both F! and fireworks. When there are two F! is better to watch the fireworks and then go to the second F!. If you must watch the first then try and sit toward the top of the theater and toward the right and exit as fast as you can.
Not sure how it would work with one F! , I would think it would be fireworks then F!, remember that even the January haven't been set in stone yet, so as soon as the holiday hours update we should get the actual January calendar.


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> After a while I quit waiting, I would just show up and dance my way into a sexy spot in front of the stage. Mostly on Sunday nights after catching the amazing Obi-Wan and Beyond show. I would get my 22nd wind of the weekend and burned off all energy dancing to DJ Elliot. I just found the last Fireworks Pre-show from the last day of the event that I recorded. I edited it and set it to render and will be uploading it in a few weeks. Watching the part where James asked us to say the opening lines, hearing my SWW friends and I shout "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..." I teared up. SWW was such an amazing event. Losing it is more tragic than the destruction of Alderaan. No amount of Vader cupcakes will ever make it better.
> View attachment 135839



It's very emotional to look at those pictures and know its no more.


----------



## neitzelt

Does anyone know if the new fireworks dessert party will be booked on MDE, or, will it be one of those you will actually have to call Disney to book like the former SWW FTF package?


----------



## lovethattink

neitzelt said:


> Does anyone know if the new fireworks dessert party will be booked on MDE, or, will it be one of those you will actually have to call Disney to book like the former SWW FTF package?



In the past it was phone first until it got loaded into Disney's system.  There's also been a past pattern of notification of events in Disney Parks Blog after booking actually started and many slots already booked by announcement time.


----------



## ajjoplin1

yulilin3 said:


> I call this being a responsible husband and a good parent
> welcome to our SW family


Thank You! I love this thread, mostly because it's good to know I'm not the only geeky parent out there completely obsessing over Star Wars in WDW!


----------



## ajjoplin1

I'm intrigued by the idea of a SW-themed fireworks show, as well as a desesrt party!  I would probably not afford to pay that kind of money for a dessert party but...Star Wars desert party!?!! Hmmmm, may need to reconsider....hope it's still going on in Sep '16


----------



## ajjoplin1

yulilin3 said:


> I call this being a responsible husband and a good parent


Yes, yulilin3....Star Wars MUST be a part of epic parenting! LOL.  We had to make a rule in our house...no head shots during lightsaber battles! True story.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy Birthday to Mickey and Minnie Mouse


----------



## isabellea

What about the possibility of a SW breakfast at SciFi starting in Jamuary? Maybe their current breakfast trial during the holidays are a test run?!? Just a guess/hope for DH, haven't heard or read any rumors about that.


----------



## yulilin3

isabellea said:


> What about the possibility of a SW breakfast at SciFi starting in Jamuary? Maybe their current breakfast trial during the holidays are a test run?!? Just a guess/hope for DH, haven't heard or read any rumors about that.


someone on the inside was told that no SW breakfast will be offered at Sci Fi, again things can change


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> someone on the inside was told that no SW breakfast will be offered at Sci Fi, again things can change


that is just wrong on every level!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I sure hope they make an "official" announcement soon. I cannot keep up.  One minute I read the fireworks are weekends only, then I read everyday,,, exhausting! I am hoping for Thursday fireworks!


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm hoping (but trying to keep my hopes in check) that all the new Star Wars things become an everyday, year-round occurrence. We're planning Sept '16 for our next trip and it would be fun to see the fireworks still happening. In many ways, it sounds like the fireworks are really the only thing that may or may not be different between Feb and Sept. Am I missing anything else? Maybe some food offerings, I guess. But the Chewie and Vader M&G's will still be happening, the new sequence at Star Tours will still be there (though by September they might have put it in the general rotation), and many/most of the other new stuff seems like a temporarily permanent change in the park (until closer to the opening of Star Wars Land).


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm hoping (but trying to keep my hopes in check) that all the new Star Wars things become an everyday, year-round occurrence. We're planning Sept '16 for our next trip and it would be fun to see the fireworks still happening. In many ways, it sounds like the fireworks are really the only thing that may or may not be different between Feb and Sept. Am I missing anything else? Maybe some food offerings, I guess. But the Chewie and Vader M&G's will still be happening, the new sequence at Star Tours will still be there (though by September they might have put it in the general rotation), and many/most of the other new stuff seems like a temporarily permanent change in the park (until closer to the opening of Star Wars Land).


the fireworks being an all year thing will be hard because the area where they are launched from (backstage areas on the old backlot tour) will become part of Toy Storyland and construction should start next year, unless they find another spot to launch from that would still be safe for the guests
All the rest should remain, Launch Bay, Force Awakens sequence on ST, Jedi Training and the movie clips thing.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

So just to be clear, No one has heard anything as yet about dates for the dessert party or when booking will start, correct? Do we think we will need to call, or will they do like Club Villain and it will just suddenly pop up on the website?


----------



## soniam

eeyoreandtink said:


> So just to be clear, No one has heard anything as yet about dates for the dessert party or when booking will start, correct? Do we think we will need to call, or will they do like Club Villain and it will just suddenly pop up on the website?



No dates yet. It's hard to say if it will be released on the phone first and then online. Everything else has always followed that. I think Club Villain was different in that respect. Just keep checking back here and the parks blog.


----------



## Aerorea

Ugh, this is getting so confusing! I swear it seems like Disney can't make up their minds between dates, names (SotF or no SotF?), and when the fireworks will be.

We have a trip tentatively planned for 1/7-10 (based on the original leaked SotF start date of 1/8). So, now they've changed it to a Tuesday? That's a little random, but ok. I can't spare more than 2 days off work anyway, so I'm not changing the dates on our reservation. We're going in mid-December and the opening night party. I'm seriously debating whether or not to bother going in January. I'm just not impressed, I guess and to be honest, I'm rather put off  by the way Disney has mishandled (now there's an understatement) this whole thing. At this point, I think the only reason we'll still go is so DH can test whether or not he can handle the 7-8 hr drive and to get some use out of the APs we've bought.

Has there been any new info about the opening night event?


----------



## yulilin3

Aerorea said:


> Ugh, this is getting so confusing! I swear it seems like Disney can't make up their minds between dates, names (SotF or no SotF?), and when the fireworks will be.
> 
> We have a trip tentatively planned for 1/7-10 (based on the original leaked SotF start date of 1/8). So, now they've changed it to a Tuesday? That's a little random, but ok. I can't spare more than 2 days off work anyway, so I'm not changing the dates on our reservation. We're going in mid-December and the opening night party. I'm seriously debating whether or not to bother going in January. I'm just not impressed, I guess and to be honest, I'm rather put off  by the way Disney has mishandled (now there's an understatement) this whole thing. At this point, I think the only reason we'll still go is so DH can test whether or not he can handle the 7-8 hr drive and to get some use out of the APs we've bought.
> 
> Has there been any new info about the opening night event?


no new information on that event.


----------



## eastendlights

lovethattink said:


> In the past it was phone first until it got loaded into Disney's system.  There's also been a past pattern of notification of events in Disney Parks Blog after booking actually started and many slots already booked by announcement time.



So this would mean the IPO could book it for me, is that correct? We are staying CL and I would put in a request now if that is true. Not that I would stop looking here, but just in case they had first notice which I would then post here.


----------



## Aerorea

Thanks for the update.


----------



## yulilin3

eastendlights said:


> So this would mean the IPO could book it for me, is that correct? We are staying CL and I would put in a request now if that is true. Not that I would stop looking here, but just in case they had first notice which I would then post here.


you can do that but just from prior experience we tend to have the information before it's announced.


----------



## AThrillingChase

The DPB is sure taking it's time with this one (like everything with SW). I was just thinking how silly it sounds that a giant corporation like Disney relies on blog posts for most of it's major announcements, even for it's own employees knowledge.


----------



## eastendlights

yulilin3 said:


> you can do that but just from prior experience we tend to have the information before it's announced.



It must be the force....


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> The DPB is sure taking it's time with this one (like everything with SW). I was just thinking how silly it sounds that a giant corporation like Disney relies on blog posts for most of it's major announcements, even for it's own employees knowledge.


you have no idea how many times CM, over the phone and in person, have told me "you guys (us guests) know more than we do" it's sad that costumer service has gone downhill in such a way.
Here we are, November 18th. By the looks of closing times for both GMR and TSMM on Dec. 18th it seems to me that there will be fireworks most likely associated with SW. Not sure if they will ever post it or if it will be a special "surprise" that same day...I know that if I had bought tickets for the special event the night prior I would be pretty angry that everything would be offered the next day.
Still no updated hours for December for all the parks, how can people plan this way?
smh


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> The DPB is sure taking it's time with this one (like everything with SW). I was just thinking how silly it sounds that a giant corporation like Disney relies on blog posts for most of it's major announcements, even for it's own employees knowledge.


Agree wrt its own employees, but for the general public I think it's smart. Links to those posts also go out on Twitter and FB -- fastest way to get word out these days. They even preempt unofficial boards like this some these days, and they should!

I think they're getting better at controlling their own message. I just think they wait TOO LONG to share it!!

ETA: And honestly -- we marvel at how their employees don't have more heads up - but if they did, with social media you know there would be more leaks. That's not a great media strategy either. They have to control the message somehow.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning America is live streaming for 40 hours straight right now.

*Star Wars Extravaganza* is scheduled to be broadcast from 6:30p - 7:30p.

Also be on the lookout for Mickey dressed in plaid! 

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/fullpage/good-morning-america-40th-anniversary-35106870


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Good Morning America is live streaming for 40 hours straight right now.
> 
> *Star Wars Extravaganza* is scheduled to be broadcast from 6:30p - 7:30p.
> 
> Also be on the lookout for Mickey dressed in plaid!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/fullpage/good-morning-america-40th-anniversary-35106870


Do you know when Mickey in plaid will make an appearance?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> you have no idea how many times CM, over the phone and in person, have told me "you guys (us guests) know more than we do"



The force can have a powerful influence over the weak minded.  

Re: poor planning on disney's part - I get a whiff of executive management issues here.  Something like this doesn't fit any MBA mold so the degreed monkeys, who only know how to squeeze Y performance to realize X gain, can't figure out what to do. It's an entertainment job first and foremost, not a park administration one, but that's how whomever is running the parks at the moment is treating it.  Disneyland doesn't seem to have these issues as much because their events are probably still being planned with managers who grew from within the company and know the traditions.  Then the whole "Star Wars" thing is probably being micromanaged by somebody in the Lucasfilm division with veto power.  Ultimately, of course, we're not being seen as customers to be entertained so much as dollar potentials for ticket and event sales but they're not even getting THAT part right because they're losing interest before they've even sold the first ticket!  It's shoddy, exposes the inner workings of the system (which should never happen), destroys the magic of the event (which absolutely should never happen) and, worse, is unprofessional.  Walt would've reamed these guys a new one for not only screwing over the customer this way but for the sheer amount of money they're leaving on the table because of their lack of foresight and innovation.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Do you know when Mickey in plaid will make an appearance?


The range would be between 8:30 - 10:00ish... fortunately 5:30 - 7:00p for me.  Not sure if it's planned as part of a segment or a pop-up promo. 

SW gets a big chunk and so does MSEP!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> The force can have a powerful influence over the weak minded.
> 
> Re: poor planning on disney's part - I get a whiff of executive management issues here.  Something like this doesn't fit any MBA mold so the degreed monkeys, who only know how to squeeze Y performance to realize X gain, can't figure out what to do. It's an entertainment job first and foremost, not a park administration one, but that's how whomever is running the parks at the moment is treating it.  Disneyland doesn't seem to have these issues as much because their events are probably still being planned with managers who grew from within the company and know the traditions.  Then the whole *"Star Wars" thing is probably being micromanaged by somebody in the Lucasfilm division with veto power.*  Ultimately, of course, we're not being seen as customers to be entertained so much as dollar potentials for ticket and event sales but they're not even getting THAT part right because they're losing interest before they've even sold the first ticket!  It's shoddy, exposes the inner workings of the system (which should never happen), destroys the magic of the event (which absolutely should never happen) and, worse, is unprofessional.  Walt would've reamed these guys a new one for not only screwing over the customer this way but for the sheer amount of money they're leaving on the table because of their lack of foresight and innovation.


this has a BIG part to do with it. We think it's Disney's fault but there are faults on both sides


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> Ultimately, of course, we're not being seen as customers to be entertained so much as dollar potentials for ticket and event sales


I've been pretty vocal about how badly I think they handled the SWW announcements, but I think this is a little too strong -- certainly if it's intended as a general statement about all things WDW these days (I don't know that it is, though).

I think that there are some things they need to work out wrt timing of announcements, for instance. But I'd suspect that you're right wrt Lucasfilm having a hand in that as well.

And I still think they see their job as entertaining customers. That doesn't mean they always get that right -- that they don't disappoint wrt management of some of these things.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Hopping on this thread for updates. We have a trip scheduled for 1/20-1/25. I would LOVE to book the dessert party for our family.

Right now I have DHS scheduled for our first day, which is a Wednesday. By the time we get to the park after checking in at the CR, it will be about noon. So basically a half day at DHS.

We have EPCOT scheduled for that following Saturday. Knowing the Soarin' will be closed (and that I would really like to book the dessert party), would you swap those days? Both because EPCOT seems a little light on attractions for kids with both Soarin' and Malesteom closed, and because it may be more likely that the Star Wars dessert party will occur on a Saturday versus a Wednesday?

Our 60 day mark is this Saturday, so I need to have our park days squared away now so that I can book our FP+. Ugh. I wish the schedule was set now! It's stressful to have to plan so far in advance when things keep changing. 

ETA - both parks are recommended both days, so the swap would not affect the crowd calendar predictions.


----------



## HCinKC

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, Master yulilin , I'll get right on that! DH and I marathon-watched all 6 episodes _after _our SWW day but I obviously missed the planets and moons.
> 
> What a great memento for all the Season of the Force DL CMs: "diamond"-encrusted name tags with a SW location - so cool!





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD says Yavin 4 (which is where the CM is from) is a MOON not a planet - it orbits the planet Yavin - which also orbits a star of the same name - how confusing is that?!


You guuuyyys! Yavin 4 is only the moon from which they launched the attack on the first Death Star! No biggie.   Also, it is the reason for BBY in any SW time line. Just like we have BC, they have BBY.



cleopenn said:


> DS is 10yo and was Darth Maul for Halloween.  Hmmm, we might need to have a sit down about this......it is sounding more and more like something we might need to try to do.
> 
> By getting there early, how crazy will it be to sign him up?  Like get to the gate an hour early and sprint to the sign in area as soon as the park opens?  Like (former) Wally World Black Friday crazy?
> 
> Are the Jedi Trainings something that happens all day throughout the day?


There's no telling what the crowds will be like for a newly opened, reimagined JTA. We got there an hour early and were third in line at our turn style. We got a 10:10 show, the earliest available. Regardless of the CMs, people will run. They do a pretty good job controlling it overall though. Just be prepared and have patience.


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Hopping on this thread for updates. We have a trip scheduled for 1/20-1/25. I would LOVE to book the dessert party for our family.
> 
> Right now I have DHS scheduled for our first day, which is a Wednesday. By the time we get to the park after checking in at the CR, it will be about noon. So basically a half day at DHS.
> 
> We have EPCOT scheduled for that following Saturday. Knowing the Soarin' will be closed (and that I would really like to book the dessert party), would you swap those days? Both because EPCOT seems a little light on attractions for kids with both Soarin' and Malesteom closed, and because it may be more likely that the Star Wars dessert party will occur on a Saturday versus a Wednesday?
> 
> Our 60 day mark is this Saturday, so I need to have our park days squared away now so that I can book our FP+. Ugh. I wish the schedule was set now! It's stressful to have to plan so far in advance when things keep changing.
> 
> ETA - both parks are recommended both days, so the swap would not affect the crowd calendar predictions.


rumor is that fireworks will be offered nightly but that's just a rumor and also we don't know if they would offer the dessert party every night if the fireworks are nightly. Maybe they will just offer dessert party on the weekends...I would plan on swapping the days if it's not a huge inconvenience to your plans


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Our 60 day mark is this Saturday, so I need to have our park days squared away now so that I can book our FP+. Ugh. I wish the schedule was set now! It's stressful to have to plan so far in advance when things keep changing.


I agree with yulilin. Planning a Saturday in DHS now will assure you of fireworks and you won't have to go back in to reschedule FPs later when more info is announced.


----------



## Scott2552

jane2073 said:


> I haven't told my daughter about the end of SWW.  There will be tears and more tears, and questions and crying.  And then some more crying.
> 
> However, she just started reading Harry Potter, so maybe Harry Potter Weekend might be good compensation.




I have just told my son the news who is 10 and is going in June for his first trip but I did play up the new Launch Bay, Jedi Training, Fireworks and everything else that is going to happen on a daily basis and told him that instead of just the weekend that we will be able to be immersed in Star Wars everyday we are there he seemed to get very excited. He took the news very well and I am just making sure I keep him informed to all the news I come across so he feels like he is not missing anything but gaining more events.


----------



## yulilin3

Scott2552 said:


> I have just told my son the news who is 10 and is going in June for his first trip but I did play up the new Launch Bay, Jedi Training, Fireworks and everything else that is going to happen on a daily basis and told him that instead of just the weekend that we will be able to be immersed in Star Wars everyday we are there he seemed to get very excited. He took the news very well and I am just making sure I keep him informed to all the news I come across so he feels like he is not missing anything but gaining more events.


keep in mind that the fireworks might end at the end of March


----------



## DisDadDVC

Scott2552 said:


> I have just told my son the news who is 10 and is going in June for his first trip but I did play up the new Launch Bay, Jedi Training, Fireworks and everything else that is going to happen on a daily basis and told him that instead of just the weekend that we will be able to be immersed in Star Wars everyday we are there he seemed to get very excited. He took the news very well and *I am just making sure I keep him informed to all the news I come across so he feels like he is not missing anything but gaining more events.*



You should get a job with Disney...


----------



## lovethattink

Scott2552 said:


> I have just told my son the news who is 10 and is going in June for his first trip but I did play up the new Launch Bay, Jedi Training, Fireworks and everything else that is going to happen on a daily basis and told him that instead of just the weekend that we will be able to be immersed in Star Wars everyday we are there he seemed to get very excited. He took the news very well and I am just making sure I keep him informed to all the news I come across so he feels like he is not missing anything but gaining more events.



Please keep in mind that time frames haven't been offiically announced by Disney.  I don't know if anything can be 100% confirmed out as far as June.



DisDadDVC said:


> You should get a job with Disney...



Lemonade out of lemons. We've been dealt a hand we didn't exactly want.  Might as well make the best of it.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

yulilin3 said:


> rumor is that fireworks will be offered nightly but that's just a rumor and also we don't know if they would offer the dessert party every night if the fireworks are nightly. Maybe they will just offer dessert party on the weekends...I would plan on swapping the days if it's not a huge inconvenience to your plans


 It's not a huge inconvenience at this point since FP+ haven't been made yet. I just checked, and there are still plenty of dining options at both parks. I think I will go ahead and switch with the hope that we can more easily snag a dessert party on Saturday. Thank you!!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> *You guuuyyys! Yavin 4 is only the moon from which they launched the attack on the first Death Star! No biggie.   Also, it is the reason for BBY in any SW time line. Just like we have BC, they have BBY*.
> 
> 
> There's no telling what the crowds will be like for a newly opened, reimagined JTA. We got there an hour early and were third in line at our turn style. We got a 10:10 show, the earliest available. Regardless of the CMs, people will run. They do a pretty good job controlling it overall though. Just be prepared and have patience.


DD was just going on about Yavin 4 and the Death Star today - good to know we are among other major Star Wars nuts!  My 2 nuts are currently building the LEGO Taj Mahal - did not buy the set when it was out but are now building it out of pieces that we already had and ones that we ordered.  Quite a multicolored project it will be!


----------



## Dittz

Scott2552 said:


> I have just told my son the news who is 10 and is going in June for his first trip but I did play up the new Launch Bay, Jedi Training, Fireworks and everything else that is going to happen on a daily basis and told him that instead of just the weekend that we will be able to be immersed in Star Wars everyday we are there he seemed to get very excited. He took the news very well and I am just making sure I keep him informed to all the news I come across so he feels like he is not missing anything but gaining more events.



I have a trip planned for June with just my son, I haven't told him. It was suppose to be our SWW trip. He doesn't know about the trip and I wasn't planning on telling him until the day we leave, but he does know SWW has been cancelled. I think I am going to keep my dates and wait to tell him when we leave like originally planned and tell him it was book before we had found out SWW was cancelled, but at least we will have 5 days just the 2 of us together in Disney. No daddy and no sister.


----------



## pbb322

I just checked in after not catching up for a few days and I am SO excited about possible SW fireworks on a weeknight.  Since our trip is over the HP Celebration weekend, we can't be at DHS on Fri., Sat. or Sun. unless I pay for another day on our Disney tickets and the cost of cab fare from Universal to DHS and then back to the Hard Rock ONLY to see fireworks, which was starting to seem a bit ridiculous even for my SW obsession. Will be checking here more often now to see if it is confirmed!!  We will likely get to the park at least 45 mins to an hour before opening to make sure we get JTA, my son can't wait for the chance to battle Seventh Sister.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is it terrible that all I could think when I read the title of this article was "THANK GOODNESS!!"?! 

*Why George Lucas Has No Desire to Direct Another ‘Star Wars’ Film*
http://variety.com/2015/film/news/george-lucas-star-wars-films-1201643895/


----------



## pangyal

I love this thread. I think there are more pages added daily than any other thread and I look forward to catching up every evening!

With that out of the way...mummy of the year award is going to go to me in December seeing as I'm going to have to figure out a way to avoid JTA while we are at the park on the 14th, essentially crushing my kid's dream of fighting Maul. We have the Osborne dessert party booked for the night, so no way am I spending that much to have a melted down kid wail about how tired he is because he woke up at 6:00 to make it to JTA signups. When we make him sleep in and then leisurely pass by other kids who get to battle Darth Maul, he is going to blow a gasket. I can't figure out how to sneak around that area because he is going to want to do star tours five billion times as well. I have some planning ahead...

He is most disappointed about not being able to trade with Jawas now that SWW is cancelled. If they aren't even doing character meals, there is no chance something like this would pop up, I suppose?


----------



## pangyal

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is it terrible that all I could think when I read the title of this article was "THANK GOODNESS!!"?!
> 
> *Why George Lucas Has No Desire to Direct Another ‘Star Wars’ Film*
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/george-lucas-star-wars-films-1201643895/


Nope. Not one bit!


----------



## blackpearl77

hiroMYhero said:


> Good Morning America is live streaming for 40 hours straight right now.
> 
> *Star Wars Extravaganza* is scheduled to be broadcast from 6:30p - 7:30p.
> 
> Also be on the lookout for Mickey dressed in plaid!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/fullpage/good-morning-america-40th-anniversary-35106870



Electrical parade is on right now!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

blackpearl77 said:


> Electrical parade is on right now!!!


And Mickey will be on at the end of the segment to celebrate GMA's birthday!


----------



## catdrj

yulilin3 said:


> If the fireworks will in fact be every night then you have better chances to book, during SWW, when it was only on the weekends, most dates sold out in a matter of days so as long as you check the blog and this thread every day you should be fine to book
> 
> They do both F! and fireworks. When there are two F! is better to watch the fireworks and then go to the second F!. If you must watch the first then try and sit toward the top of the theater and toward the right and exit as fast as you can.
> Not sure how it would work with one F! , I would think it would be fireworks then F!, remember that even the January haven't been set in stone yet, so as soon as the holiday hours update we should get the actual January calendar.


Thanks for the info...you give me hope! I was so worried that it would probably get released while I was at work and I would come home to find that it had sold out in one hour. (Still trying to get over the trauma of getting a BOG ADR!  ) i will be sure to keep checking here!


----------



## JayLeeJay

I have been rather disappointed with a lot of the changes Disney has been making over the past few months/years. It seems some of the things I look forward to the most are no longer - SWW, Osborne lights, etc. But, I just returned from a week at Disney where I got to spend a night in Cinderella Castle. I came home with a renewed appreciation for all things Disney and a bit more optimistic view on what new things they may have. I'm super excited about the Star Wars dessert party - hope the price fits my excitement, though. I can't wait for more details about everything they may have. I hope they don't keep things from us for too much longer.


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> I love this thread. I think there are more pages added daily than any other thread and I look forward to catching up every evening!
> 
> With that out of the way...mummy of the year award is going to go to me in December seeing as I'm going to have to figure out a way to avoid JTA while we are at the park on the 14th, essentially crushing my kid's dream of fighting Maul. We have the Osborne dessert party booked for the night, so no way am I spending that much to have a melted down kid wail about how tired he is because he woke up at 6:00 to make it to JTA signups. When we make him sleep in and then leisurely pass by other kids who get to battle Darth Maul, he is going to blow a gasket. I can't figure out how to sneak around that area because he is going to want to do star tours five billion times as well. I have some planning ahead...
> 
> He is most disappointed about not being able to trade with Jawas now that SWW is cancelled. If they aren't even doing character meals, there is no chance something like this would pop up, I suppose?


We are a fun loving little SW family aren't we?
Avoiding JT while riding ST will be hard, is there no way to go early and do JT and then maybe catch  a nap to refresh and be there for the O Lights?
Or you can tell him that the kids got picked at random, a little white lie won't hurt him 



hiroMYhero said:


> And Mickey will be on at the end of the segment to celebrate GMA's birthday!


Mickey did an awesome job, please let Mickey's friend know that.



catdrj said:


> Thanks for the info...you give me hope! I was so worried that it would probably get released while I was at work and I would come home to find that it had sold out in one hour. (Still trying to get over the trauma of getting a BOG ADR!  ) i will be sure to keep checking here!


If you put an alert of this thread on your settings (go to watch thread on the upper part of this page and to the right and then you can get an email each time someone comments) you can see when something is announced faster. The page explodes each time something important is posted




JayLeeJay said:


> I have been rather disappointed with a lot of the changes Disney has been making over the past few months/years. It seems some of the things I look forward to the most are no longer - SWW, Osborne lights, etc. But, I just returned from a week at Disney where I got to spend a night in Cinderella Castle. I came home with a renewed appreciation for all things Disney and a bit more optimistic view on what new things they may have. I'm super excited about the Star Wars dessert party - hope the price fits my excitement, though. I can't wait for more details about everything they may have. I hope they don't keep things from us for too much longer.


Ok, you cannot casually mention that you got to spend a night at Cindy's Castle and not give more details ... so happy for you


----------



## msmama

SW jewelry on Zulily:  http://www.zulily.com/e/star-wars-jewelry-164020.html

(I think it was yesterdays sale so not sure how much longer it will last).  I may have picked up a thing or 2 for under the Xmas tree for myself.


----------



## yulilin3

SW contest
https://www.omaze.com/experiences/s...mpaign=child_health-international&oa_h=x5b005


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD was just going on about Yavin 4 and the Death Star today - good to know we are among other major Star Wars nuts!  My 2 nuts are currently building the LEGO Taj Mahal - did not buy the set when it was out but are now building it out of pieces that we already had and ones that we ordered.  Quite a multicolored project it will be!


Thats so funny! I had to confirm with ODS that it was the first Death Star. Nothing like a near 7yo looking at you befuddled saying disdainfully, "Yes, come on! Don't you know that?!" Big Lego house here, too. Looks like we have a match made in heaven about twenty years from now lol!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

JayLeeJay said:


> I have been rather disappointed with a lot of the changes Disney has been making over the past few months/years. It seems some of the things I look forward to the most are no longer - SWW, Osborne lights, etc. But, I just returned from a week at Disney where I got to spend a night in Cinderella Castle. I came home with a renewed appreciation for all things Disney and a bit more optimistic view on what new things they may have. I'm super excited about the Star Wars dessert party - hope the price fits my excitement, though. I can't wait for more details about everything they may have. I hope they don't keep things from us for too much longer.



If I spent a night in the castle I'd also have a renewed appreciation of everything Disney!!  Lucky. How'd you pull that one off??


----------



## tarak

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD was just going on about Yavin 4 and the Death Star today - good to know we are among other major Star Wars nuts!  My 2 nuts are currently building the LEGO Taj Mahal - did not buy the set when it was out but are now building it out of pieces that we already had and ones that we ordered.  Quite a multicolored project it will be!



That's fantastic! I keep telling my son we need to build new stuff from old Legos. I bought the Death Star Lego set one year and made it a treat for my son if he went to karate without complaining. We spread that project out over several months. It's one of two sets that didn't get broken down right away (the other being the Tower of Orthanc from Lord of the Rings).



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is it terrible that all I could think when I read the title of this article was "THANK GOODNESS!!"?!
> 
> *Why George Lucas Has No Desire to Direct Another ‘Star Wars’ Film*
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/george-lucas-star-wars-films-1201643895/



I had the same reaction. My favorite comment was Lucas saying he hoped the Force wasn't turned into gobbledygook. This coming from the man who introduced the world to the term midi-chlorians. 



eeyoreandtink said:


> My DD is 12 and has done JTA several times before. When she was that age, she loved it. We do Club villain our first full park day ,and I am hoping to work the dessert party in the next night.



I'm pretty sure my middle daughter, who is 11, will want to participate. DD12 will either want to join the other two or declare it the lamest thing ever. Which one will likely depend on how her hair turns out that morning, the phase of the moon, whether her sister borrowed her deodorant, etc. The toddler will be 2 months shy of her fourth birthday and probably get mad that she can't participate.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, you cannot casually mention that you got to spend a night at Cindy's Castle and not give more details ... so happy for you





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If I spent a night in the castle I'd also have a renewed appreciation of everything Disney!!  Lucky. How'd you pull that one off??



I wasn't sure how off-topic I should get but the trip was AMAZING. My cousin won a contest when the new Cinderella movie came out. The castle suite is absolutely wonderful. They were filming a Latin American New Years Eve special the night we stayed and had fireworks going off most of the night. They were beautiful from the stained glass windows. We got a glass slipper to take home and a white chocolate carriage filled with and surrounded by chocolate covered strawberries. In the morning they treated us to breakfast at CRT. We also got to stay at AKL club level for 4 nights. The prize package also provided a VIP tour guide for 8 hours. We parked backstage at HS behind Toy Story. They still have some of the props that had been on display on the Backlot Tour, but most seemed to have been moved. I have no idea where the new Pixar attractions are suppose to be, but there was no noticeable construction. Our tour guide said construction on the new areas should start in early January.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I wasn't sure how off-topic I should get but the trip was AMAZING. My cousin won a contest when the new Cinderella movie came out. The castle suite is absolutely wonderful. They were filming a Latin American New Years Eve special the night we stayed and had fireworks going off most of the night. They were beautiful from the stained glass windows. We got a glass slipper to take home and a white chocolate carriage filled with and surrounded by chocolate covered strawberries. In the morning they treated us to breakfast at CRT. We also got to stay at AKL club level for 4 nights. The prize package also provided a VIP tour guide for 8 hours. We parked backstage at HS behind Toy Story. They still have some of the props that had been on display on the Backlot Tour, but most seemed to have been moved. I have no idea where the new Pixar attractions are suppose to be, but there was no noticeable construction. Our tour guide said construction on the new areas should start in early January.


amazing, so cool and happy for you. That area behind TSMM is rumored to be part of TSLand but yeah, like the guide said, it won't start until January.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tarak said:


> I had the same reaction. My favorite comment was Lucas saying he hoped the Force wasn't turned into gobbledygook. This coming from the man who introduced the world to the term midi-chlorians.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Not sure if anyone has confirmed this yet: Chewie is "talking" during his meets at DL! A good sign that everyone should be able to meet "talking Vader" and "talking Chewie" in DHS for the regular non-Visa meets.


----------



## cleopenn

pangyal said:


> I love this thread. I think there are more pages added daily than any other thread and I look forward to catching up every evening!
> 
> _With that out of the way...mummy of the year award is going to go to me in December seeing as I'm going to have to figure out a way to avoid JTA while we are at the park on the 14th, essentially crushing my kid's dream of fighting Maul. We have the Osborne dessert party booked for the night, so no way am I spending that much to have a melted down kid wail about how tired he is because he woke up at 6:00 to make it to JTA signups. When we make him sleep in and then leisurely pass by other kids who get to battle Darth Maul, he is going to blow a gasket. I can't figure out how to sneak around that area because he is going to want to do star tours five billion times as well. I have some planning ahead..._
> 
> He is most disappointed about not being able to trade with Jawas now that SWW is cancelled. If they aren't even doing character meals, there is no chance something like this would pop up, I suppose?



The day after we booked our trip, I learned Jedi Training was suspended.  Thank goodness, DS had no idea it even existed so there was no disappointment.

Fast forward to a Halloween party.....A dad overhears us talking about our trip.  He hands my DS his phone showing a video of Jedi Training Academy as I am like a slow motion movie, lunging at him yelling "NNNNOOOOOO....."  I explain to both that it was shut down.  DS was disappointed but not crushed.

As I mentioned up thread, I am wrestling with how to balance existing plans (FP and such) with our desire to do a 2nd day in HS on Dec 1. 

My mom of the year (not!) award might be for keeping the Jedi Training option from my son.  I might just have us "happen upon it" and spin just being able to watch it as the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## yulilin3

unrelated but I know some of you are coming in May. They just announced that Flower and Garden has been expanded, from March 2nd to May 30th.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Will there be Visa Star Wars meet and greet @HS the 1st WL of Feb?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Can't remember if this was mentioned, but this from the Disney Files (DVC) Magazine I received yesterday -- For what it's worth...

"... weekend fireworks displays at Disney's Hollywood Studios in Florida (set to the iconic score of the Star Wars films)."


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> Will there be Visa Star Wars meet and greet @HS the 1st WL of Feb?


I'm expecting that all components of Launch Bay (including the Vader Visa meet) will last for the foreseeable future, at least until they start opening areas of SWLand


----------



## AThrillingChase

Since the Parks Blog is a huge tease and isn't releasing any dessert party info, I thought I'd share a funny story to keep us going today.

Last night I went on a date and SW came up while talking about an episode of the big bang theory. I think it was an episode where they dressed up as star trek characters. And he said "oh I just can't get into that SW, Star Trek stuff, dressing up and all of that" (he also won't dress up for Halloween though) and shook his head a little. *gulp. Time to test him.

I purposely lead into the force awakens as soon as I found an opening. When I told him I bought 1am tickets to see it in imax his reaction was "oh wow, SW would be AMAZING to see in imax."

WHEW.


----------



## poison ivy

yulilin3 said:


> unrelated but I know some of you are coming in May. They just announced that Flower and Garden has been expanded, from March 2nd to May 30th.



this is great news.  I just may have to book a trip 3rd wk in May.  I've been wanting to get back to the flower & garden festival for years but it always ended too soon.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Since the Parks Blog is a huge tease and isn't releasing any dessert party info, I thought I'd share a funny story to keep us going today.
> 
> Last night I went on a date and SW came up while talking about an episode of the big bang theory. I think it was an episode where they dressed up as star trek characters. And he said "oh I just can't get into that SW, Star Trek stuff, dressing up and all of that" (he also won't dress up for Halloween though) and shook his head a little. *gulp. Time to test him.
> 
> I purposely lead into the force awakens as soon as I found an opening. When I told him I bought 1am tickets to see it in imax his reaction was "oh wow, SW would be AMAZING to see in imax."
> 
> WHEW.


whenever you can, ask about favorite Episode or  character...if he says Episode II or Jar Jar...move along...move along


----------



## courtneybeth

yulilin3 said:


> They just announced that Flower and Garden has been expanded, from March 2nd to May 30th.



Where is this announcement? We're coming the last weekend of May and that'd be great to participate in. We loved doing this back in March and April.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

courtneybeth said:


> Where is this announcement? We're coming the last weekend of May and that'd be great to participate in. We loved doing this back in March and April.


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-garden-festival-expands-to-90-days-in-2016/


----------



## cvjpirate

Start out going to SWW and now I'm going to see Flowers, not sure how to feel about this. If I see a small crazy puppet taking all my stuff that might make me feel a little better.


----------



## courtneybeth

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-garden-festival-expands-to-90-days-in-2016/


]

Awesome! I checked the official page and it wasn't updated. Amusing they keep doing these press releases via Disney Blog and they don't update their actual sites to coincide with the announcements.


----------



## frisbeego

hiroMYhero said:


> Not sure if anyone has confirmed this yet: Chewie is "talking" during his meets at DL! A good sign that everyone should be able to meet "talking Vader" and "talking Chewie" in DHS for the regular non-Visa meets.



Boba Fett was an unannounced meet and greet, and he spoke, too.  We met all 3 on Monday.  My only issue was that it was difficult to hear them.  It was soft or muted or something.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Boba Fett was an unannounced meet and greet, and he spoke, too.  We met all 3 on Monday.  My only issue was that it was difficult to hear them.  It was soft or muted or something.


so cool you got to go to Launch Bay DL. They should just take the helmets off...oh wait


----------



## hiroMYhero

frisbeego said:


> Boba Fett was an unannounced meet and greet, and he spoke, too.  We met all 3 on Monday.  My only issue was that it was difficult to hear them.  It was soft or muted or something.


How fun! It's probably because of their costumes and where the speaker is mounted within it. I think with enclosed costumes it's difficult for sound projection as compared to Mickey who has more of an open, unobstructed mouth opening.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to meeting them. I much prefer characters with whom I can interact and Chewie-speak is fascinating!


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> so cool you got to go to Launch Bay DL. They should just take the helmets off...oh wait



The whole day was awesome.  My son challenged the CMs to a light saber battle and was picked to ride HyperSpace Mountain first.  We managed to see everything new, including Spider-Man.  It was definitely worth it to extend our trip by a day.


----------



## yulilin3

example of Chewie talk


----------



## ajjoplin1

pangyal said:


> With that out of the way...mummy of the year award is going to go to me in December seeing as I'm going to have to figure out a way to avoid JTA while we are at the park on the 14th, essentially crushing my kid's dream of fighting Maul. We have the Osborne dessert party booked for the night, so no way am I spending that much to have a melted down kid wail about how tired he is because he woke up at 6:00 to make it to JTA signups. When we make him sleep in and then leisurely pass by other kids who get to battle Darth Maul, he is going to blow a gasket. I can't figure out how to sneak around that area because he is going to want to do star tours five billion times as well. I have some planning ahead...


Why not take a mid-afternoon nap and go back in the evening?  That way he's rested and still get to save the galaxy!


----------



## ajjoplin1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Why George Lucas Has No Desire to Direct Another ‘Star Wars’ Film*
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/george-lucas-star-wars-films-1201643895/



Not at all!  It makes you a true Star Wars fan!  My sister said it best...in the old days he had vision but no money.  Now he has money but no more vision!  So glad Disney stepped in


----------



## ajjoplin1

AThrillingChase said:


> Last night I went on a date and SW came up while talking about an episode of the big bang theory. I think it was an episode where they dressed up as star trek characters. And he said "oh I just can't get into that SW, Star Trek stuff, dressing up and all of that" (he also won't dress up for Halloween though) and shook his head a little. *gulp. Time to test him.
> 
> I purposely lead into the force awakens as soon as I found an opening. When I told him I bought 1am tickets to see it in imax his reaction was "oh wow, SW would be AMAZING to see in imax."
> 
> WHEW.



Close one, now try this....ask if he likes the 4th Doctor.  If he thinks it's Peter Capaldi, move on!

Nod to the classic sci-fi crossover!


----------



## pangyal

ajjoplin1 said:


> Why not take a mid-afternoon nap and go back in the evening?  That way he's rested and still get to save the galaxy!


Believe me, if we could, we would! He hasn't napped since he was 2. He is a HORRIBLE sleeper. If we let him nap at all during the day, even like a half hour, he is up until midnight.


----------



## cleopenn

yulilin3 said:


> whenever you can, ask about favorite Episode or  character...if he says Episode II or *Jar Jar...move along...*move along



Bite your tongue!    I have a soft spot for Jar Jar and my son teases me to no end about the universal hatred of Jar Jar.  I told him any more smack and he stays home!  (he knows I am kidding)



pangyal said:


> Believe me, if we could, we would! He hasn't napped since he was 2. He is a HORRIBLE sleeper. If we let him nap at all during the day, even like a half hour, he is up until midnight.



I feel you.  DS stopped napping around the same time but even for two months prior, it took me longer to get him to sleep than his actual nap lasted.


----------



## yulilin3

first order stormtroopers patrol Disneyland


----------



## Candleshoe

Hi everyone.  I read the first few posts then jumped to the last page.  I will catch up in a while.

I had Memory Maker last trip but didn't download any of them (so I lost the pictures) but I have some from my phone that I'll share.

Here's the first.  We had bought the VIP SWW passes for the last weekend.  This is the show I met Yuli and "Sabine" at.  I was still able to walk barely and made it down the stairs to where they were.  We weren't too far further up from them 
I was excited to get this picture... I anticipated him putting his hands in the air:
_On the floor in front of the screen, left to right: Ray Park (Darth Maul), James Arnold Taylor, Peter Mayhew(Chewy) arms in the air!_


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

For all of you that have kids that participate in JTA, do you purchase Memory Maker? We purchased it last year because the Jedi training pictures were awesome, and because I did not have any personal photos because we were asked not to take them. I really don't want to purchase it again. Can I buy individual pictures and not the whole thing? I really want JTA pictures but don't want to spend $200 on them. What is the reason behind not being able to take pictures with my camera? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> For all of you that have kids that participate in JTA, do you purchase Memory Maker? We purchased it last year because the Jedi training pictures were awesome, and because I did not have any personal photos because we were asked not to take them. I really don't want to purchase it again. Can I buy individual pictures and not the whole thing? I really want JTA pictures but don't want to spend $200 on them. What is the reason behind not being able to take pictures with my camera? Thanks!


I've never heard of that. That you can't take pics with your own camera...I have taken pics of JT many times without a problem.


----------



## yulilin3

@Candleshoe great pic. I loved this moment


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> I've never heard of that. That you can't take pics with your own camera...I have taken pics of JT many times without a problem.


Really? We were asked to not take pictures and that they would have someone taking pictures for us. We could video though. I figured it was a plug for Memory Maker, but I didn't want to break any rules just in case lol.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Can you buy individual pictures? I remember at one time being able to.


----------



## CindySwims

You can buy individual photos for Jedi Academy, but I have taken my own several times and was never asked not to. My profile pic is from the Jedi training and I took it with my own camera.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

CindySwims said:


> You can buy individual photos for Jedi Academy, but I have taken my own several times and was never asked not to. My profile pic is from the Jedi training and I took it with my own camera.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## xApril

Candleshoe said:


> Hi everyone.  I read the first few posts then jumped to the last page.  I will catch up in a while.
> 
> I had Memory Maker last trip but didn't download any of them (so I lost the pictures) but I have some from my phone that I'll share.
> 
> Here's the first.  We had bought the VIP SWW passes for the last weekend.  This is the show I met Yuli and "Sabine" at.  I was still able to walk barely and made it down the stairs to where they were.  We weren't too far further up from them
> I was excited to get this picture... I anticipated him putting his hands in the air:
> _On the floor in front of the screen, left to right: Ray Park (Darth Maul), James Arnold Taylor, Peter Mayhew(Chewy) arms in the air!_View attachment 136197



I like your photo! I took that same one too 

I was also at that show and my wallpaper on my phone has been that photo since that day. I will miss the shows very much.


----------



## To the honeypots

I apologize if this has already been asked.  Our Hollywood Studios day is scheduled for 11/30.  We fly out 12/1.  Has anyone heard of any rumors of soft opens other than the rumor for 11/27?  Any hope the launch bay might be open for a soft open on 11/30?


----------



## yulilin3

To the honeypots said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked.  Our Hollywood Studios day is scheduled for 11/30.  We fly out 12/1.  Has anyone heard of any rumors of soft opens other than the rumor for 11/27?  Any hope the launch bay might be open for a soft open on 11/30?


Launch Bay is rumored to soft open next Friday the 27th. No word on JT


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I am so dang excited about all of this!! In January we are going on a cruise (Carnival) and have been debating on whether or not to make a Disney stop, this pretty much makes the decision for us. We will spend the day/night before the cruise at WDW, go on the cruise, and then spend a few more days at Disney when we come back. We never got to go to SWW, for us this is going to be a huge treat!  

I haven't read the entire thread, but is it safe to assume that we will get to see the fireworks on 1/23 (Sat)? Will the character meet and greets be only for Visa Card holders? Sorry for so many questions, I have lots of catch up to do.


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Stitch said:


> I am so dang excited about all of this!! In January we are going on a cruise (Carnival) and have been debating on whether or not to make a Disney stop, this pretty much makes the decision for us. We will spend the day/night before the cruise at WDW, go on the cruise, and then spend a few more days at Disney when we come back. We never got to go to SWW, for us this is going to be a huge treat!
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread, but is it safe to assume that we will get to see the fireworks on 1/23 (Sat)? Will the character meet and greets be only for Visa Card holders? Sorry for so many questions, I have lots of catch up to do.


first of all welcome to our SW thread.
Second: just to let you know all the information is updated on the first page divided in several posts by categories, so you can find anything real fast.
It's safe to say you will see fireworks at DHS that day. The character meet and greets will be for everyone and they also will have a separate Vader meet for disney visa cardholders


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> Launch Bay is rumored to soft open next Friday the 27th. No word on JT


holy crap!  do we know it that is a "ah it might happen rumor" or a "oh ya it's going down rumor".  we r there Friday!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yulilin3 said:


> first of all welcome to our SW thread.
> Second: just to let you know all the information is updated on the first page divided in several posts by categories, so you can find anything real fast.
> It's safe to say you will see fireworks at DHS that day. The character meet and greets will be for everyone and they also will have a separate Vader meet for disney visa cardholders



Thank you!!  I just jumped to the end of the thread hoping I could piece together what I wanted to know, off to read page 1....


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> holy crap!  do we know it that is a "ah it might happen rumor" or a "oh ya it's going down rumor".  we r there Friday!


pretty strong rumors...I'll be there first thing in the morning as well


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> pretty strong rumors...I'll be there first thing in the morning as well



Us too.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> pretty strong rumors...I'll be there first thing in the morning as well




We will be there Friday Evening for Minnie's Holiday Dinner, Fanatasmic and Osbourne Lights.  I told my son if it is open, we can check it out.


----------



## HCinKC

JayLeeJay said:


> I wasn't sure how off-topic I should get but the trip was AMAZING. My cousin won a contest when the new Cinderella movie came out. The castle suite is absolutely wonderful. They were filming a Latin American New Years Eve special the night we stayed and had fireworks going off most of the night. They were beautiful from the stained glass windows. We got a glass slipper to take home and a white chocolate carriage filled with and surrounded by chocolate covered strawberries. In the morning they treated us to breakfast at CRT. We also got to stay at AKL club level for 4 nights. The prize package also provided a VIP tour guide for 8 hours. We parked backstage at HS behind Toy Story. They still have some of the props that had been on display on the Backlot Tour, but most seemed to have been moved. I have no idea where the new Pixar attractions are suppose to be, but there was no noticeable construction. Our tour guide said construction on the new areas should start in early January.


I am always entering things and not winning, so it's really fun to hear about someone's personal experience. Thanks for sharing!



yulilin3 said:


> unrelated but I know some of you are coming in May. They just announced that Flower and Garden has been expanded, from March 2nd to May 30th.


You know, when we were there this year, everyone was saying to get over there because they take almost everything down overnight the last Sunday.  We did make time., but  makes me wonder...was it yet another sign of change that it was all still up mid week? I mean the vendors were closed, but all of the green bits were still up.



*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> For all of you that have kids that participate in JTA, do you purchase Memory Maker? We purchased it last year because the Jedi training pictures were awesome, and because I did not have any personal photos because we were asked not to take them. I really don't want to purchase it again. Can I buy individual pictures and not the whole thing? I really want JTA pictures but don't want to spend $200 on them. What is the reason behind not being able to take pictures with my camera? Thanks!


We took pictures. Everyone was. The only thing you cannot do is step over the line. The Disney photog has to be able to easily move all around on his lil stool. But yes, as of May, I had the option to purchase individual photos. Honestly, nothing came out enough better than my own to merit it. Plus, it was annoying to sort through ALL the session looking for just my kid.


----------



## Mark P.

Just got our spanking new Disney Visas w/ Sorcerer Mickey on them....Not a huge fan of credit cards, so here's hoping for lotsa extras for our March trip!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mark P. said:


> Just got our spanking new Disney Visas w/ Sorcerer Mickey on them....Not a huge fan of credit cards, so here's hoping for lotsa extras for our March trip!


We use the card a lot, especially for large purchases, and end up with quite a good amount of Disney $$ to spend on vacation!  We are especially careful to use this card for groceries, restaurants and gas stations.  We get 2% back versus the standard 1% on those purchases.  Not sure if that's only for the Premier VISA??


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Hi guys!  I think I may have some new info.  I just spoke with a CM for special events dining.  I called to ask about the dessert party.  She didn't know anything about it at first, but I persisted, and she went to talk to one of her coworkers to see if they knew anything.  It turns out that a supervisor had just been handed a sheet on the event today, and she read me some details about it.

It's called the Symphony in the Stars, a Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party.  It will be $69 for adults (over 10) and $39 for kids.  It will begin at 7:00 PM (that's what the sheet said, although that would seem to vary depending on the time of the fireworks??).  There will be no seating, and I think she said something about Echo Lake, but don't quote me on that part.  She was not sure when the dates would be released or what the dates would be...they have not been loaded in the system yet.   But I'm thinking soon????  Yay!!!

Oh, and alcoholic and non-alcoholic drinks plus desserts.  She said something about a "famous Darth Vader cupcake" whatever that means.


----------



## Mark P.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We use the card a lot, especially for large purchases, and end up with quite a good amount of Disney $$ to spend on vacation!  We are especially careful to use this card for groceries, restaurants and gas stations.  We get 2% back versus the standard 1% on those purchases.  Not sure if that's only for the Premier VISA??


Hmmm...We chose the premier, as it seemed to offer a little more extras...(Aside from the $49 yearly fee, that is).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mark P. said:


> Hmmm...We chose the premier, as it seemed to offer a little more extras...(Aside from the $49 yearly fee, that is).


I just checked their website (https://disneyrewards.com/compare-cards/?CELL=608L11), and the 2% for those categories of purchases DOES only apply to the premier card.  I can tell you that for us, that more than pays for the $49 fee (the equivalent of what... $2,450 in groceries+gas+restaurants in a year).  I say good call!!


----------



## soniam

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Hi guys!  I think I may have some new info.  I just spoke with a CM for special events dining.  I called to ask about the dessert party.  She didn't know anything about it at first, but I persisted, and she went to talk to one of her coworkers to see if they knew anything.  It turns out that a supervisor had just been handed a sheet on the event today, and she read me some details about it.
> 
> It's called the Symphony in the Stars, a Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party.  It will be $69 for adults (over 10) and $39 for kids.  It will begin at 7:00 PM (that's what the sheet said, although that would seem to vary depending on the time of the fireworks??).  There will be no seating, and I think she said something about Echo Lake, but don't quote me on that part.  She was not sure when the dates would be released or what the dates would be...they have not been loaded in the system yet.   But I'm thinking soon????  Yay!!!
> 
> Oh, and alcoholic and non-alcoholic drinks plus desserts.  She said something about a "famous Darth Vader cupcake" whatever that means.



I wonder if they will release it Monday. Maybe if we call and ask more questions, we will get more info. This is basically what happened with the Premium Packages and Rebel Hangar.

EDIT: I haven't had the Vader cupcake, but it's supposed to be chocolate and peanut butter. I don't like peanuts. I am hoping for the Yoda one, which was hazelnut I think, or the other one which I can't remember anymore. I thought there were 3 flavors this year.


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> pretty strong rumors...I'll be there first thing in the morning as well


I'll see u there. I did some repacKing and threw in a fett tshirt for the day!  Oh I hope!  This will make this trip soon much better. Not like it wouldn't be anyway but this will be the icing on the cake!


----------



## jimim

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just checked their website (https://disneyrewards.com/compare-cards/?CELL=608L11), and the 2% for those categories of purchases DOES only apply to the premier card.  I can tell you that for us, that more than pays for the $49 fee (the equivalent of what... $2,450 in groceries+gas+restaurants in a year).  I say good call!!


There are Citibank cards out there that give 2 percent cash on a lot more than what Disney does and also give 1.5 percent on everything else and there isn't a yearly fee. Makes more sense to use one of those and just float a Disney card for perks. i would never pay for a premium card when there are a lot of better ones out there. We are charter members but only keep it for any perks. Way better rewards out there.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

selfishly I wish they'd hurry up with Launch Bay - I made our FP last night for our January trip - if we can FP it I want to go get the FP!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jimim said:


> There are Citibank cards out there that give 2 percent cash on a lot more than what Disney does and also give 1.5 percent on everything else and there isn't a yearly fee. Makes more sense to use one of those and just float a Disney card for perks. i would never pay for a premium card when there are a lot of better ones out there. We are charter members but only keep it for any perks. Way better rewards out there.


We've had the Disney visa since the beginning and prefer not to have many credit cards out there -- don't want to add any. Between this one and our AMEX we're covered for our needs. Works for us to have the Disney reward points as a little dedicated Disney fund of sorts. We use the AMEX rewards and perks for other things. Works well for us.


----------



## yulilin3

@Mommy2Corinne. Thank you so much for the info. If they got the info it should be soon.


----------



## yulilin3

ok, I've been refreshing pages on the WDW site like crazy, is it just me or did they add a second F! to Dec. 18th? I could swear that I only saw one this morning...still no mention of fireworks though


----------



## catdrj

I need advice with my touring plan for my HS day in January. We will be there on Saturday Jan 23 and would like to do Star Wars meet & greets and visit Launch Bay, but also want to make sure to ride TSM, RRC, ST, and ToT. I'm trying to figure out when to plan my FP+ options. When do you think would be the best time to do Launch Bay and the M&Gs? Would you plan to rope drop them? (I do have the Disney Visa, so could do the Vader M&G that way.) Please help...my FP+ window opens tomorrow night!


----------



## hiroMYhero

catdrj said:


> I need advice with my touring plan for my HS day in January. We will be there on Saturday Jan 23 and would like to do Star Wars meet & greets and visit Launch Bay, but also want to make sure to ride TSM, RRC, ST, and ToT. I'm trying to figure out when to plan my FP+ options. When do you think would be the best time to do Launch Bay and the M&Gs? Would you plan to rope drop them? (I do have the Disney Visa, so could do the Vader M&G that way.) Please help...my FP+ window opens tomorrow night!


I think it would be best to:
Rope Drop Launch Bay 
FP TSM, ST, and ToT for early afternoon - as you finish one, try to move up the next FP and also check on wait times for RRC

You can always do Single Rider for RRC if the Standby line is too long.


----------



## Mark P.

jimim said:


> There are Citibank cards out there that give 2 percent cash on a lot more than what Disney does and also give 1.5 percent on everything else and there isn't a yearly fee. Makes more sense to use one of those and just float a Disney card for perks. i would never pay for a premium card when there are a lot of better ones out there. We are charter members but only keep it for any perks. Way better rewards out there.


Agreed   We've got just two other cards, and they both have very good rewards.  And not to beat a dead horse...They don't come with a yearly fee, either


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

catdrj said:


> I need advice with my touring plan for my HS day in January. We will be there on Saturday Jan 23 and would like to do Star Wars meet & greets and visit Launch Bay, but also want to make sure to ride TSM, RRC, ST, and ToT. I'm trying to figure out when to plan my FP+ options. When do you think would be the best time to do Launch Bay and the M&Gs? Would you plan to rope drop them? (I do have the Disney Visa, so could do the Vader M&G that way.) Please help...my FP+ window opens tomorrow night!


I have no idea, but we will be there that day too!


----------



## yulilin3

catdrj said:


> I need advice with my touring plan for my HS day in January. We will be there on Saturday Jan 23 and would like to do Star Wars meet & greets and visit Launch Bay, but also want to make sure to ride TSM, RRC, ST, and ToT. I'm trying to figure out when to plan my FP+ options. When do you think would be the best time to do Launch Bay and the M&Gs? Would you plan to rope drop them? (I do have the Disney Visa, so could do the Vader M&G that way.) Please help...my FP+ window opens tomorrow night!





Mommy2Corinne said:


> I have no idea, but we will be there that day too!


I agree with @hiroMYhero  better to do launch bay and the meet and greets first thing and then your fp.
By that date we should already have a schedule on both meet and greets but I'm assuming they will  be there almost all day


----------



## tarak

soniam said:


> I wonder if they will release it Monday. Maybe if we call and ask more questions, we will get more info. This is basically what happened with the Premium Packages and Rebel Hangar.
> 
> EDIT: I haven't had the Vader cupcake, but it's supposed to be chocolate and peanut butter. I don't like peanuts. I am hoping for the Yoda one, which was hazelnut I think, or the other one which I can't remember anymore. I thought there were 3 flavors this year.



Yoda sounds tasty. Just typing that felt wrong. 



catdrj said:


> I need advice with my touring plan for my HS day in January. We will be there on Saturday Jan 23 and would like to do Star Wars meet & greets and visit Launch Bay, but also want to make sure to ride TSM, RRC, ST, and ToT. I'm trying to figure out when to plan my FP+ options. When do you think would be the best time to do Launch Bay and the M&Gs? Would you plan to rope drop them? (I do have the Disney Visa, so could do the Vader M&G that way.) Please help...my FP+ window opens tomorrow night!



We'll be there January 23, too. We have a half-day scheduled on the 21st for HS, so I made our FP+ reservations for Saturday later in the afternoon. Even if we were spending the whole day there, I'd probably do the same thing. Make the FP+ reservations for later and plan to get there at rope drop. 

If there is a dessert party that night, I will probably take the toddler to the Sandcastle Club. She'll have more fun and I can make the party a rare mom and son event (we have four kids, so it doesn't happen often). 

We use our Disney Visa for everything and it's the only credit card I use. We make back the annual fee easily, but I'm sure there are cards we could get with better incentives. I just hate to add to the number of cards I have out there.


----------



## pangyal

I so wish they had the Visa here in Canada! Very jealous .


----------



## xApril

Went to the park tonight and did Star Tours 3 times. Got super lucky and pretty much got a different combination each time. I love the new Jakku scene! It definitely jerks you around but it's really cool. 

I tried to ask about Ashley's thing for next week but the CM I asked did not usually work in the store so he had no idea. The other CMs were busy so I didn't bother asking. Any more information on whether we can just bring something from Her Universe or if we've got to buy something??? Just don't want to go super early and queue up just to be turned away.


----------



## soniam

New Star Tours limited edition shirts from Disney Store. I like them both, but I feel I have spent the GDP of a small nation on "limited edition" Disney shirts lately. I am going to have to start being more selective and pass on these.

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks-special-events-2/mn/1029306/


----------



## PhoenixWright

So, is it looking good that Launch Bay will be open before the 18th? or are those just soft openings? We're gonna be there the 14th for a week and a half.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PhoenixWright said:


> So, is it looking good that Launch Bay will be open before the 18th? or are those just soft openings? We're gonna be there the 14th for a week and a half.


Dec. 1st is the projected opening with soft opening strongly rumored to occur November 27th.


----------



## Candleshoe

I see you talking about Launch bay.  It sounds similar to the Rebel lounge (i'm not caught up yet!)
Here's some pictures of that.
This is one while waiting in line.  The Band member saw my daughter's band shirt so they started busting some band moves:

 and here is Greedo joking with Jeff and helping Natalie order her food -


----------



## Candleshoe

Here are two from the meal, and then DD at the VIP fireworks (she stole my ecv!)


----------



## Skywise

soniam said:


> New Star Tours limited edition shirts from Disney Store. I like them both, but I feel I have spent the GDP of a small nation on "limited edition" Disney shirts lately. I am going to have to start being more selective and pass on these.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks-special-events-2/mn/1029306/



It's odd that these don't show up on the disney store app...


----------



## PhoenixWright

hiroMYhero said:


> Dec. 1st is the projected opening with soft opening strongly rumored to occur November 27th.



Thanks for the info, that's great news. Sucks were gonna miss the season of the force as that doesn't start til next year =/


----------



## yulilin3

PhoenixWright said:


> So, is it looking good that Launch Bay will be open before the 18th? or are those just soft openings? We're gonna be there the 14th for a week and a half.





PhoenixWright said:


> Thanks for the info, that's great news. Sucks were gonna miss the season of the force as that doesn't start til next year =/


Season of the Force name will probably not be used here, and in any case the only addition are the fireworks. I see that you are coming on the 14th. There seems to be strong hints that on the 18th DHS will have Symphony in the Stars fireworks so I would try and be at the park that night.


----------



## yulilin3

@Candleshoe Launch Bay will only have the exhibits and meet and greets, it's not really like Rebel Hangar. I'm still holding on to hope that RH will be back, we enjoyed it this year...again, love your pics


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to DHS later today, I'm going to ask about the firework dessert party, also about the fireworks on the 18th and about Ashley's meet and greet @xApril 
Anything else you guys want me to ask about?


----------



## AThrillingChase

If anyone is willing to indulge me, I am adding a few days onto my Jan trip and renting dvc points. As of 2 days ago she could only get Saratoga Springs for Jan 11 through check out the 14. We have decided to go for it, but would anyone be willing to check availability for me before I confirm? Other resorts had a day here or there, so if by chance one more day opened in the meantime, we would go there instead (even if only available say Jan 12-14).

It is pretty booked solid, so this is just me being ridiculous I know. But I would be very appreciative!!

Eta - just a studio


----------



## williamscm3

Kenny the Pirate just put up a FB post about JTA sign ups moving to a new area...
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...raining-academy-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## frisbeego

Depending on your priorities, it may not be necessary to FP+ Launch Bay or the characters.  My experience is based solely on opening day at DL.  At rope drop, there was a huge line for everything.  By afternoon, Launch Bay was walk-in, and the characters had short waits.  Launch Bay was essentially a prop display, with a short video playing, and a high-end store (e.g. $4,000 custom Vader costume).  YMMV, but I had to stretch it out to spend 30 minutes walking around.  At 3 pm, Chewie had a 40 minute posted wait.  We saw him in less than 10 minutes.  Obviously there are a lot of factors at play, but I would use my FP+ on it only if it were Tier 2.


----------



## likesdisney

Probably going to have to cancel my plans for a  trip to the Season of the Force but am going to be there mid December till  the 21st.   Hoping that I will at least get a little bit of a Star Wars type experience while I'm there.  Won't be able to catch the movie while there cause of family stuff.   But since I have an annual pass I have booked a fastpass for Hollywood Studios including fantasmic.  Any chance on whether any fireworks etc will involve Star Wars?  Maybe I'll even get to see Launch Bay (looking forward to seeing that)   No fastpasses for Launch Bay I'm assuming?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS later today, I'm going to ask about the firework dessert party, also about the fireworks on the 18th and about Ashley's meet and greet @xApril
> Anything else you guys want me to ask about?



How long will the fireworks run?  I'd like to do an late April or May trip with my family but trying to figure out if I need to "bounce" out there earlier to catch the fireworks show.


----------



## poison ivy

AThrillingChase said:


> If anyone is willing to indulge me, I am adding a few days onto my Jan trip and renting dvc points. As of 2 days ago she could only get Saratoga Springs for Jan 11 through check out the 14. We have decided to go for it, but would anyone be willing to check availability for me before I confirm? Other resorts had a day here or there, so if by chance one more day opened in the meantime, we would go there instead (even if only available say Jan 12-14).
> 
> It is pretty booked solid, so this is just me being ridiculous I know. But I would be very appreciative!!
> 
> Eta - just a studio



have them check daily.  right now I see VWL avail for your length of stay  (but it's under some construction) also OKW for the 2 nts. and that's just a quick check without digging deeper.  So don't give up.  there's so many choices and inventory changes constantly esp the closer you get to 30 days out.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Sooo, my DS is turning 10 on 30 Nov, and that is what we picked as our DHS day many months ago, THEN came the earth-shattering news of JTA being refurbed...(we missed out last trip because our DHS day started w/ him getting the nastiest stomach flu)
Just wondering anyone's thoughts, is it worth it to swap our DHS day to 1 Dec? I'm willing to even give up my AK day (which was a late add-in) on 1Dec IF we could possibly try for JTA on that day, or a character meet...or anything new SW. We leave on 3Dec, and the 2nd is our MK day. Any help would be so super appreciated


----------



## AThrillingChase

poison ivy said:


> have them check daily.  right now I see VWL avail for your length of stay  (but it's under some construction) also OKW for the 2 nts. and that's just a quick check without digging deeper.  So don't give up.  there's so many choices and inventory changes constantly esp the closer you get to 30 days out.



Thank you!! Much appreciated . I emailed just now and asked her to check WL and Boardwalk (my cousins request). My cousin just isn't a big SSR fan so that was a harder sell.


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> How long will the fireworks run?  I'd like to do an late April or May trip with my family but trying to figure out if I need to "bounce" out there earlier to catch the fireworks show.



It hasn't been announced yet. It could end at the end of March, like was previously slipped, or it could run into the summer. It's a waiting game at this point I am waiting too to see if we should do a March or June trip. Unless they announce soon, which they might because someone posted that at phone CM said they just received the info about the dessert party, I will probably have to get up at 3am PST while on vacation in two weeks to book June ADRs. I am hoping they really announce this week or next.


----------



## hiroMYhero

In this new ad, C3PO and R2 meet BB-8 for the first time! (I'm not sure it is a SPOILER):


----------



## Skywise

I don't know why I bothered getting tickets to the movie if they're going to show it all in the trailers.


----------



## Mark P.

I wouldn't classify this as a complaint, but more of a slight vent, so please bear with me regarding our cancelled SWW trip:

-Originally booked late May SWW trip.  Boardwalk Inn, airfare, park tix - Done.  Vacation selections for my job for a week in May, all set.
-When SWW was officially scrapped, plan B for us now is to go in early March for the    Flower & Garden Festival, something we've always enjoyed. (Kids not so much).
-We juggled resort and airfare stuff, and now because of the small-ish time crunch, we're not able to get into some of our favorite restaurants.
-*The latest word is that the Flower & Garden Festival is now extended to the  very end of May.*
-The long and short of is that we would've just kept our original reservations in tact if Disney would've got the word out 2 weeks ago when no SWW was      announced about extending F&G Fest., as it seems clear (IMHO) that it's intended to not replace SWW but perhaps pacify some guests, and I find it a tad insulting if that's the case.

I can't believe after over 20 awesome trips to WDW from NJ I'm typing this vent, and I personally can handle the decision to cancel things, however it's not what they did, it's the way they did it.  The powers-that-be screwed this SWW thing all up, and the hits keep on coming.

Sorry for the rant, I'll try to keep more upbeat as our trip nears.
-Mark.


----------



## soniam

Mark P. said:


> I wouldn't classify this as a complaint, but more of a slight vent, so please bear with me regarding our cancelled SWW trip:
> 
> -Originally booked late may SWW trip.  Boardwalk Inn, airfare, park tix - Done.  Vacation selections for my job next year for work all set.
> -When SWW was officially scrapped, plan B for us was go in early March for the Flower & Garden Festival, something we've always enjoyed. (Kids not so much). -We juggled resort and airfare stuff, and now because of the small-ish time crunch, we're not able to get into some of our favorite restaurants.
> -*The latest word is that the Flower & Garden Festival is now extended to the very end of May.*
> -The long and short of is that we would've just kept our original reservations in tact if Disney would've got the word out 2 weeks ago when no SWW was      announced, as it seems clear (IMHO) that it's intended to not replace SWW but perhaps pacify some guests, and I find it a tad insulting if that's the case.
> 
> I can't believe after over 20 awesome trips to WDW from NJ I'm typing this vent, and I personally can handle the decision to cancel things, however it's not what they did, it's the way they did it.  The powers-that-be screwed this SWW thing all up, and the hits keep on coming.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'll try to keep more upbeat as our trip nears.
> -Mark.



You have every right to vent. Your situation is exactly why we booked hotel for two trips (mid-March & early June) but still haven't booked our airfare. We are only going to do one of these trips though. At least with early March, you will most probably get the Star Wars fireworks and possibly the dessert party when it's released. The fireworks may not be going in May. Plus, March weather is nice. Sorry about all of the hassle. I hope you still have a great vacation anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I don't know why I bothered getting tickets to the movie if they're going to show it all in the trailers.


I'm not watching anything. The last thing I saw was the international trailer...it'll be hard to stay away


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mark P. said:


> I wouldn't classify this as a complaint, but more of a slight vent, so please bear with me regarding our cancelled SWW trip:
> 
> -Originally booked late may SWW trip.  Boardwalk Inn, airfare, park tix - Done.  Vacation selections for my job next year for work all set.
> -When SWW was officially scrapped, plan B for us was go in early March for the Flower & Garden Festival, something we've always enjoyed. (Kids not so much). -We juggled resort and airfare stuff, and now because of the small-ish time crunch, we're not able to get into some of our favorite restaurants.
> -*The latest word is that the Flower & Garden Festival is now extended to the very end of May.*
> -The long and short of is that we would've just kept our original reservations in tact if Disney would've got the word out 2 weeks ago when no SWW was      announced, as it seems clear (IMHO) that it's intended to not replace SWW but perhaps pacify some guests, and I find it a tad insulting if that's the case.
> 
> I can't believe after over 20 awesome trips to WDW from NJ I'm typing this vent, and I personally can handle the decision to cancel things, however it's not what they did, it's the way they did it.  The powers-that-be screwed this SWW thing all up, and the hits keep on coming.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'll try to keep more upbeat as our trip nears.
> -Mark.


You have every right to vent. Extending Flower and Garden is Disney "Guest Recovery-mode" at its finest. It was obvious they went into immediate "recovery" mode by the number of phone calls they made after the SWW cancelation complaints began.

The positive about your early March trip is that SW fireworks should be taking place at that time.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not watching anything. The last thing I saw was the international trailer...it'll be hard to stay away



I stopped watching after the trailer that was released at Celebration. That was enough for me to want to see it badly, so I figure nothing new could be helpful or better. We don't watch a lot of live TV (we have a TiVo), so that makes it easier.


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> Kenny the Pirate just put up a FB post about JTA sign ups moving to a new area...
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...raining-academy-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I'll check today


frisbeego said:


> Depending on your priorities, it may not be necessary to FP+ Launch Bay or the characters.  My experience is based solely on opening day at DL.  At rope drop, there was a huge line for everything.  By afternoon, Launch Bay was walk-in, and the characters had short waits.  Launch Bay was essentially a prop display, with a short video playing, and a high-end store (e.g. $4,000 custom Vader costume).  YMMV, but I had to stretch it out to spend 30 minutes walking around.  At 3 pm, Chewie had a 40 minute posted wait.  We saw him in less than 10 minutes.  Obviously there are a lot of factors at play, but I would use my FP+ on it only if it were Tier 2.


No fp are offered for launch bay



likesdisney said:


> Probably going to have to cancel my plans for a  trip to the Season of the Force but am going to be there mid December till  the 21st.   Hoping that I will at least get a little bit of a Star Wars type experience while I'm there.  Won't be able to catch the movie while there cause of family stuff.   But since I have an annual pass I have booked a fastpass for Hollywood Studios including fantasmic.  Any chance on whether any fireworks etc will involve Star Wars?  Maybe I'll even get to see Launch Bay (looking forward to seeing that)   No fastpasses for Launch Bay I'm assuming?


There's a strong possibility that there will be star wars fireworks on December 18, just because of GMR & TSMM closing time and the fact that there are no osborne dessert party.



Skywise said:


> How long will the fireworks run?  I'd like to do an late April or May trip with my family but trying to figure out if I need to "bounce" out there earlier to catch the fireworks show.


I'll ask about the length of time they will be offered


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am so bummed, CM just called to let me know Club Villain has been canceled for March.  It was my Birthday celebration, boooo. I got lucky to get the ADR, on a glitch I am guessing.
 Guess now Saturday dessert party is an option for us March 12th...


----------



## Mark P.

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am so bummed, CM just called to let me know Club Villain has been canceled for March.  It was my Birthday celebration, boooo. I got lucky to get the ADR, on a glitch I am guessing.
> Guess now Saturday dessert party is an option for us March 12th...


Perfect...Like I wrote in my OP a short while ago, "the hits keep on coming".  
Unbelievable


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am so bummed, CM just called to let me know Club Villain has been canceled for March.  It was my Birthday celebration, boooo. I got lucky to get the ADR, on a glitch I am guessing.
> Guess now Saturday dessert party is an option for us March 12th...


Did they cancel the whole month of March or just your day? I haven't kept up with the dates on that


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

She said it was no longer going to be offered in March-? It was suppose to be open 90 days in advance, I some how got March 12th. Don't know if that is my problem, or if she was indeed right that it is no longer happening in March. She kept telling me it was a limited run. So I assumed it was just nixed for March now.
Really hoping for the SW dessert party, I was so excited to celebrate my 45th with Villains, but I suppose SW fireworks might be a compromise...


----------



## Mark P.

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> She said it was no longer going to be offered in March-? It was suppose to be open 90 days in advance, I some how got March 12th. Don't know if that is my problem, or if she was indeed right that it is no longer happening in March. She kept telling me it was a limited run. So I assumed it was just nixed for March now.
> Really hoping for the SW dessert party, I was so excited to celebrate my 45th with Villains, but I suppose SW fireworks might be a compromise...


Tongue and cheek alert:
I feel like returning the Disney Visa we just got yesterday, but we already racked up $300 to get the $100 credit, minus the $49 annual fee, so that's idea's out.
Wait, I know what to do!  I want our brick back  It's right around the TTC, #H12360, purchased in 1997!  So much for our loyalty...


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I forgot to add, she gave us each 2 "anytime any attraction" FPs for use at DHS. We are going after lunch, so may work to our advantage, the older kids can ride RR and TSMM now, instead of picking between...I'm trying to find the silver lining.  Come on Chewie Fireworks Desserts!!


----------



## Mark P.

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I forgot to add, she gave us each 2 "anytime any attraction" FPs for use at DHS. We are going after lunch, so may work to our advantage, the older kids can ride RR and TSMM now, instead of picking between...I'm trying to find the silver lining.  Come on Chewie Fireworks Desserts!!


That's it!  Dialing Disney as I write...Would my asking for a upgraded Boardwalk view from our standard would be asking too much?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> Did they cancel the whole month of March or just your day? I haven't kept up with the dates on that





Mark P. said:


> That's it!  Dialing Disney as I write...Would my asking for a upgraded Boardwalk view from our standard would be asking too much?



She was actually going to send my family of 5 on the Wishes Dessert Ferry, covering the cost of the other 3 people,(only 2 of us were going to Villains) but apparently it wasn't running the night we will be at MK, so I got FPs instead, lol.
I hinted around about the SW dessert party, to swap, but she knew nothing...


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, so first off,  I don't think I'm going into guest relations anymore. After asking about the dessert party and she said she didn't have any info, that no info got out yet,  I told her about the press release, she went back and came back to say they knew nothing, so I started asking her about the fireworks on the 18, she proceeded to ask me, in a condescending tone, if I was "the press"...no I'm not the press I'm a guest that would like to know the time for fireworks that may or may not be happening on the 18th. She told me that if I thought they are having fireworks the right time for y them would be at night ...I kid you not, that was the response.
Anyways,headed over to launch bay and there's nothing new outside but the stroller parking for disney jr. had been moved do there's more space to walk around.
On to Watto's Grotto where a very nice cm helped me out.
First, @xApril for Ashley meet if you have something that you bought At disney from Her Universe you can bring it. If there's a long line she might only sign things bought that day but most likely she'll sign as long as you have something from her. So it's a feel the line out, sort of thing
I asked the helpful cm about soft opening of launch bay on Friday, expecting her to know nothing since she's in merchandise. She actually told me that today was her last day at. Watto's and that she's part of the opening team of launch bay. She couldn't tell me about soft opening but she said it could happen and that she was very excited because it looks awesome and it'll be worth it.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, so first off,  I don't think I'm going into guest relations anymore.



So much for "guest relations"

Thanks for trying!  (And at least you can do it in the warm sun and not buried under snow like some of us are!


----------



## jimim

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We've had the Disney visa since the beginning and prefer not to have many credit cards out there -- don't want to add any. Between this one and our AMEX we're covered for our needs. Works for us to have the Disney reward points as a little dedicated Disney fund of sorts. We use the AMEX rewards and perks for other things. Works well for us.



That's exactly how we r. I never wanted a second credit card but with these better ones out there it was worth it.


----------



## yulilin3

It's the first time I've been treated like a nuisance...it just made me .


----------



## Skywise

Make it stop!  Make it stop PLLLLEEEASSSEE!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> She told me that if I thought they are having fireworks the right time for them would be at night ...I kid you not, that was the response.


Ask a Manager for a Guest Comment card - they all have some with them. That's uncalled for at the Guest Relations level, actually at any level, and they need to hear about how you were treated.


----------



## JayLeeJay

I finally found Star Wars "merchandise" that I *need* (and can afford).


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, for JT again the cm said that it should open December 1st but not before. The stage o or what little I can see over the wall has not changed at all but that doesn't mean anything
Sign ups: jt cm said she thinks it's staying in the same spot. CM at the Indy store had no idea, in any case you will be escorted by cm to the location so where it is is not a problem


----------



## Mark P.

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, so first off,  I don't think I'm going into guest relations anymore. After asking about the dessert party and she said she didn't have any info, that no info got out yet,  I told her about the press release, she went back and came back to say they knew nothing, so I started asking her about the fireworks on the 18, she proceeded to ask me, in a condescending tone, if I was "the press"...no I'm not the press I'm a guest that would like to know the time for fireworks that may or may not be happening on the 18th. She told me that if I thought they are having fireworks the right time for y them would be at night ...I kid you not, that was the response.
> Anyways,headed over to launch bay and there's nothing new outside but the stroller parking for disney jr. had been moved do there's more space to walk around.
> On to Watto's Grotto where a very nice cm helped me out.
> First, @xApril for Ashley meet if you have something that you bought At disney from Her Universe you can bring it. If there's a long line she might only sign things bought that day but most likely she'll sign as long as you have something from her. So it's a feel the line out, sort of thing
> I asked the helpful cm about soft opening of launch bay on Friday, expecting her to know nothing since she's in merchandise. She actually told me that today was her last day at. Watto's and that she's part of the opening team of launch bay. She couldn't tell me about soft opening but she said it could happen and that she was very excited because it looks awesome and it'll be worth it.


Thanks for your time and info.


----------



## Skywise

JayLeeJay said:


> I finally found Star Wars "merchandise" that I *need* (and can afford).



Where's the Darth Vader mocha chocolate?!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Skywise said:


> Where's the Darth Vader mocha chocolate?!



Apparently the people of Tampa prefer Vader over all other flavors. Publix had them Buy One, Get One so I guess we know who the favorites are. We got R2D2 and Chewie because I liked the bottles...


----------



## eastendlights

yulilin3 said:


> It's the first time I've been treated like a nuisance...it just made me .



I know how you feel.

 I have to say the only time I have ever been treated badly-with outright condescension-was by guest services at HS.  This involved a very upsetting experience for a meet and greet with Lightening McQueen and Tow Mater back when they first started having them and the lines were insane.  When I complained to guest services, the nastiest CM I have ever encountered basically told me off. They had completely screwed up at the attraction but the CM at guest services being a total witch was more than I could take.

 It bugged me so much I complained to a CM at the concierge desk at the Stone Harbor Club who then relayed it to the  Beach Club manager who then told someone in upper management at HS. Long story short-we were given an exclusive 20 minutes with them the next day we went to HS in a backstage area, two free Cars tees and a huge apology.

 So they went aboveboard to make it right.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

eastendlights said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> I have to say the only time I have ever been treated badly-with outright condescension-was by guest services at HS.  This involved a very upsetting experience for a meet and greet with Lightening McQueen and Tow Mater back when they first started having them and the lines were insane.  When I complained to guest services, the nastiest CM I have ever encountered basically told me off. They had completely screwed up at the attraction but the CM at guest services being a total witch was more than I could take.
> 
> It bugged me so much I complained to a CM at the concierge desk at the Stone Harbor Club who then relayed it to the  Beach Club manager who then told someone in upper management at HS. Long story short-we were given an exclusive 20 minutes with them the next day we went to HS in a backstage area, two free Cars tees and a huge apology.
> 
> So they went aboveboard to make it right.


I remember when Lightning and Mater drove out and people could meet them - I seem to recall they used to say random phrases too - it was pretty cool

we have a friend who is training at Launch Bay right now   I hope it doesn't have long lines but is mega cool (OK yes, I know that combination is unlikely!).   So glad it's going to open well before we get there (mid/late January) so I can watch and see how it all plays out and adjust our plan accordingly.

@yulilin3     Fireworks at night....who'd have thunk?


----------



## AThrillingChase

poison ivy said:


> have them check daily.  right now I see VWL avail for your length of stay  (but it's under some construction) also OKW for the 2 nts. and that's just a quick check without digging deeper.  So don't give up.  there's so many choices and inventory changes constantly esp the closer you get to 30 days out.



And one more thank you - my agent just got back to me and is booking WL for me as we speak   She even let me use their discounted points for it so we are paying less for this, than for the Coronado Springs portion of our stay! As an aside - if anyone wants a good agent for renting DVC, feel free to PM me and I will send you her contact info. I've used her many times and she is always helpful.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> @yulilin3 Fireworks at night....who'd have thunk?



lol. Definitely at least send an email in. When it comes to CM actions or hotel issues, I have had some good luck with speaking with someone.


----------



## yulilin3

@Good Morning Dewdrop I couldn't believe it when she said that. She didn't even say it jokingly, you know. I'll send an email


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> @Good Morning Dewdrop I couldn't believe it when she said that. She didn't even say it jokingly, you know. I'll send an email


I always think of good retorts hours later - wish I had been there (and been quick on my feet) I would have said "that's genius I tell you - fireworks at night - why didn't someone think of that ages ago?"  You should write a note - hope you got the CMs name!


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 That is completely unacceptable. it's Disney, not an expensive, trendy store. Anyway, how can someone be rude when they are working at such a wonderful place? I know it can be stressful, but all I would have to do to be happy is look around me at the park. Thinking about it right now makes me smile. I think Disney is the only place that I could really do customer service without strangling the customer. OK, maybe in Hawaii too It's one of the few times that an interaction with a customer really can make a huge difference, on a vacation no less. Thanks for having to put up with that behavior to try to get us info.


----------



## horse11

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS later today, I'm going to ask about the firework dessert party, also about the fireworks on the 18th and about Ashley's meet and greet @xApril
> Anything else you guys want me to ask about?


Hoping it is not to late but any way to find out if they we extended the fireworks through May? Never mind found my answer


----------



## Dittz

pangyal said:


> I so wish they had the Visa here in Canada! Very jealous .


I agree


----------



## PhoenixWright

yulilin3 said:


> It's the first time I've been treated like a nuisance...it just made me .



Yikes. Sorry that woman acted so nasty to ya, appreciate you trying to get the info!

I was of the impression that the Star Wars fireworks were only occuring the night of the 18th for those that paid to go to the Force Awakens after party at DHS.

Of course, I'd be delighted if that wasn't the case and everyone could watch. We have FPs for DHS that night ;D


----------



## yulilin3

PhoenixWright said:


> Yikes. Sorry that woman acted so nasty to ya, appreciate you trying to get the info!
> 
> I was of the impression that the Star Wars fireworks were only occuring the night of the 18th for those that paid to go to the Force Awakens after party at DHS.
> 
> Of course, I'd be delighted if that wasn't the case and everyone could watch. We have FPs for DHS that night ;D


The special after hours party is on the 17th after park closing.
My reasons for thinking that there will be fireworks on the 18th are the closing hours of both great movie ride and toy story mania, and the fact that the osborne dessert party won't be offered that night. They also added a fantasmic two days ago. I could be wrong about it, but why close both attractions early if it want because of fireworks fall out


----------



## yulilin3

never before seen screen tests...done by SNL (don't worry, no spoilers)


----------



## HCinKC

Skywise said:


> Where's the Darth Vader mocha chocolate?!
> 
> 
> 
> JayLeeJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the people of Tampa prefer Vader over all other flavors. Publix had them Buy One, Get One so I guess we know who the favorites are. We got R2D2 and Chewie because I liked the bottles...
Click to expand...


Is there really a Vader mocha? I haven't seen that one, but I've seen the other four you posted. Mocha is one of my top flaves.


----------



## hiroMYhero

This definitely is not a spoiler. It's the Spike TV Star Wars Christmas ad from a couple of years ago. 





This was BKK (before Kathleen Kennedy @ Lucasfilms) and something like this will never be seen again. (Disney and Lucasfilms are not happy with GQ and Amy Schumer right now.)


----------



## AThrillingChase

hiroMYhero said:


> This definitely is not a spoiler. It's the Spike TV Star Wars Christmas ad from a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was BKK (before Kathleen Kennedy @ Lucasfilms) and something like this will never be seen again. (Disney and Lucasfilms are not happy with GQ and Amy Schumer right now.)



I hope they don't start getting crazed and too serious now with the new movie. I love the silly stormtrooper skits. Not sure I will ever see them again...


----------



## keepswimming76

I just got a phone call from Disney regarding a complaint email I sent about the cancellation of SWW and the timing of the annoucement. Our trip is in May and it is already booked and paid for.

I'm not sure what of this has been mentioned,  but she told me that the new Star Wars offerings are intended to have a Star Wars presence be featured year round.
(She was extremely nice) 

She said the idea was to disperse crowds because SW attractions would not be condensed to select weekends.

Specifically she said Launch Bay is permanent and will have lots of awesome meet and greets.  I asked about dining and she confirmed that there will be SW character dining at HS studios next year, and that upper management is working on the details. No idea yet of when or where.

She claims fans of SWW will not be disappointed. And of course, to keep checking the Disney Parks blog for updates.

Meanwhile, while booking my 180 day ADRs yesterday, a CM told me the SW dessert party will start booking Dec. 3. Although I am not sure I believe that particular CM because she seemed clueless about some other ADR-related things.

Overall, today's call brought back some SW excitement for me.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> I hope they don't start getting crazed and too serious now with the new movie. I love the silly stormtrooper skits. Not sure I will ever see them again...



I don't know. The audition video that @yulilin3 posted gives me hope. It's Star Wars for frickin' sake, not the Ten Commandments.


----------



## soniam

I just read in the rumors forum that Club Villain was canceled for some times in March. I wonder if this is a coincidence, or if this is where they will have SW meals.


----------



## missthatgator

AThrillingChase said:


> I hope they don't start getting crazed and too serious now with the new movie. I love the silly stormtrooper skits. Not sure I will ever see them again...



I really hope the new movies themselves aren't too overly serious. I love the humour in the original trilogy, it's one of the elements I felt the prequels were really lacking. They took themselves waay too seriously and got all caught up in CGI effects and action sequences. I'm not saying special effects and action sequences aren't important, but it takes more to make a really great story with characters people can really get attached too. 

For the record I will acknowledge that Jar jar binks may have been a poor attempt at addressing this but I always felt like that was just a lame (and unnecessary) attempt at capturing a younger audience, rather than providing a more clever form of humour.

And yeah, I'm really going to miss the Stormtrooper preshows... Def one of my fav parts of SWW.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> never before seen screen tests...done by SNL (don't worry, no spoilers)



Is it bad I am still laughing about Hamm Solo?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I just read in the rumors forum that Club Villain was canceled for some times in March. I wonder if this is a coincidence, or if this is where they will have SW meals.


this actually makes sense after the outcry for no SWW and no character meals they may have decided to try a new thing inside Sunset Showcase, I hope that it's not $100 though


----------



## yulilin3

I was at MegaCon fan days today and members of the 501st were there, I actually talked to the guy that made some of the props used at Watto's Grotto, they are all very disappointed about not being able to march at SWW but are hoping they come back once the new land is open.


----------



## soniam

Someone posted on the WDW Magic forum that the fireworks will be nightly and start January 5. Nothing official and no end date. Probably just speculating like a lot of us.


----------



## Skywise

HCinKC said:


> Is there really a Vader mocha? I haven't seen that one, but I've seen the other four you posted. Mocha is one of my top flaves.



Yeah, I had it a coupla weeks back.  At least they had it in my area.  (It led to a conversation in the office about whether I'd get the JarJar flavoring which I disavowed and claimed I would never get regardless.   )

(They still need an Admiral Ackbar cereal ala Robot Chicken... "Your Tastebuds can't repel flavor of that magnitude!")


----------



## nervous1sttimer

soniam said:


> Someone posted on the WDW Magic forum that the fireworks will be nightly and start January 5. Nothing official and no end date. Probably just speculating like a lot of us.


I was just coming to ask about this! I read it in the latest EasyWDW post.

I rearranged all our plans to be at HS the Saturday night we arrive so we could be sure to catch the SW fireworks. Originally, my plan was MK on our arrival day and HS mid-week. I need to make my FP+ on Tuesday and don't know if I should go back to my original plans?! We have a 4:30 ADR at BOG that I was willing to cancel (we have a midweek lunch ADR also) but now maybe I'm glad I didn't do it yet.


----------



## soniam

nervous1sttimer said:


> I was just coming to ask about this! I read it in the latest EasyWDW post.
> 
> I rearranged all our plans to be at HS the Saturday night we arrive so we could be sure to catch the SW fireworks. Originally, my plan was MK on our arrival day and HS mid-week. I need to make my FP+ on Tuesday and don't know if I should go back to my original plans?! We have a 4:30 ADR at BOG that I was willing to cancel (we have a midweek lunch ADR also) but now maybe I'm glad I didn't do it yet.



I am debating the same thing, but I don't make FP+ for a while. I think Saturday is still a safer bet. It's possible that they could do the fireworks during the week but not do the dessert party except on the weekends. I think it's just really hard to tell at this point. Are you planning to do just do the fireworks or the dessert party too? I would probably stick with Saturday, if I were you, but I am not a big gambler, especially if it's something I really want to do.


----------



## HCinKC

Anyone see Pentatonix singing SWs on the AMAs last night? It was in the last half hour...which was all we watched. We wanted to see just that, so our timing was good. They were amazing! I loved the nod to costuming, too.


----------



## yulilin3

Pentatonix killed it last night. I recorded it cause I wasn't going to watch Ariana Grande and 5 sec. to Summer and one direction...we have been fans of PTX ever since the Sing Off, have gone to several of their concerts and own all of their music and were so thrilled when we heard that they would be doing this. Got to be introduced by Harrison Ford and getting a standing ovation at the end was amazing.


----------



## yulilin3

headed out and will be out most of the day, getting pictures of Christmas decorations from the resorts for my blog (link below if you wanna check it out) can someone please keep an eye out on Disney Parks Blog to see if they post anything about anything SW related


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> headed out and will be out most of the day, getting pictures of Christmas decorations from the resorts for my blog (link below if you wanna check it out) can someone please keep an eye out on Disney Parks Blog to see if they post anything about anything SW related



Maybe the Contemporary will have the Mickey wreath back up... HAH!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Love this thread! We'll be there in February/March next year, right after our cruise with SW Day at Sea. Cannot wait to experience SW Launch bay and all of the food offerings. I am wondering if the dessert party is just like the one they had this year at SWW during Symphony in the Stars. I hope they announce dates for this soon. I make my FP+ in about a month and it would help to plan out my DHS days a bit more.


----------



## soniam

Wow! This review is disappointing. I am not surprised by the food, because the DLR SOTF food did look weird and thrown together. I hope DHS does a better job. Hopefully, with previous SWW experience, it will be better. Even the SM overlay isn't going over greatly

http://micechat.com/115754-star-wars-season-of-the-force/


----------



## soniam

Force Awakens monorail wrap at WDW. The video doesn't show it very well. Maybe @yulilin3 or someone else can get a better pic.

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/668821930674397184


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Wow! This review is disappointing. I am not surprised by the food, because the DLR SOTF food did look weird and thrown together. I hope DHS does a better job. Hopefully, with previous SWW experience, it will be better. Even the SM overlay isn't going over greatly
> 
> http://micechat.com/115754-star-wars-season-of-the-force/


I must be honest and say that I really don't care for overly dramatic reviewers like this "guest" reviewer here. Strikes me as melodramatic and overly critical based on other things I read. Perhaps someone should let him know that this is temporary -- this isn't Star Wars Land. Sounds like someone who takes this and himself way too seriously. JMHO. 

I thought this was ludicrous:  "while I certainly didn’t like the *food* I could tell it *lacked any authenticity to the Star Wars universe*."  Wonder how he liked Darth Hummus or a Yoda-shaped cheesecake?!? We enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> Wow! This review is disappointing. I am not surprised by the food, because the DLR SOTF food did look weird and thrown together. I hope DHS does a better job. Hopefully, with previous SWW experience, it will be better. Even the SM overlay isn't going over greatly
> 
> http://micechat.com/115754-star-wars-season-of-the-force/


 
I dunno...I read through and looked at all the photos. And with the exception of the Cantina (really why would you not serve in there), it looks pretty much like what I'd expect. I thought the SM overlay looked fantastic when I watched a POV video, and all the riders came back cheering. And really didn't they do all of this in a few months? I think we all get that it isn't permanent.

I also read the last couple of articles below that, including the one on Marvel HQ which from the pics looked great! And the writer didn't like that either. I can appreciate a review discussing flaws and not making it all roses. But this seemed a little more...lets be dramatic to drum up views. I mean, you really took issue with calling it "the pastry menace"?? Like someone else said here awhile back, it's SW. Not the shawshank redemption. It is supposed to be a little silly! I can't imagine what this writer would write about SWW if he takes issues with the banners they hung up in DL.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I must be honest and say that I really don't care for overly dramatic reviewers like this "guest" reviewer here. Strikes me as melodramatic and overly critical based on other things I read. Perhaps someone should let him know that this is temporary -- this isn't Star Wars Land. Sounds like someone who takes this and himself way too seriously. JMHO.
> 
> I thought this was ludicrous:  "while I certainly didn’t like the *food* I could tell it *lacked any authenticity to the Star Wars universe*."  Wonder how he liked Darth Hummus or a Yoda-shaped cheesecake?!? We enjoyed them immensely.





AThrillingChase said:


> I dunno...I read through and looked at all the photos. And with the exception of the Cantina (really why would you not serve in there), it looks pretty much like what I'd expect. I thought the SM overlay looked fantastic when I watched a POV video, and all the riders came back cheering. And really didn't they do all of this in a few months? I think we all get that it isn't permanent.
> 
> I also read the last couple of articles below that, including the one on Marvel HQ which from the pics looked great! And the writer didn't like that either. I can appreciate a review discussing flaws and not making it all roses. But this seemed a little more...lets be dramatic to drum up views. I mean, you really took issue with calling it "the pastry menace"?? Like someone else said here awhile back, it's SW. Not the shawshank redemption. It is supposed to be a little silly! I can't imagine what this writer would write about SWW if he takes issues with the banners they hung up in DL.



I am hoping that it's people being overly critical SW fans. However, the curry pizza did look and sound disgusting I have read other reviews that seemed pleased. I still think that DHS has as good or a better chance of doing a good job, since they have the experience. I also think DHS Launch Bay is going to have to last even longer than DLR, so maybe they will keep that in mind. Everyone seemed to love Darth's Maul, Watto's Grotto, and Rebel Hangar at SWW this year. I wonder what these guys thought of them. The decor seemed to look really good to me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Did you guys see that the DL launch bay is scheduled as ending the end of may in 2016?  Wonder if dhs will follow suit.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did you guys see that the DL launch bay is scheduled as ending the end of may in 2016?  Wonder if dhs will follow suit.



I hadn't seen that. Where was it stated? DLR seems to be building their SW Land faster than DHS. So, I think they will run out of room faster and need the space for other things. I think Launch Bay at DHS is further out of the way, and the space won't be needed as soon. Plus, Toy Story Land is supposed to be built first at DHS, with SW Land coming along much later. I hope that's the case anyway, and DHS Launch Bay hangs around most of next year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did you guys see that the DL launch bay is scheduled as ending the end of may in 2016?  Wonder if dhs will follow suit.


Here's hoping it's running in DHS in Apr. AGAIN... would make a lot of sense for the Dark Side Half...!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

soniam said:


> Wow! This review is disappointing. I am not surprised by the food, because the DLR SOTF food did look weird and thrown together. I hope DHS does a better job. Hopefully, with previous SWW experience, it will be better. Even the SM overlay isn't going over greatly
> 
> http://micechat.com/115754-star-wars-season-of-the-force/



I'm actually a little surprised with just how much they took over Tomorrowland at DL and always viewed Season of the force as a movie promo.  Really, the old CP building at DL has been used as "temp" for a long time now.  

The not authentic star wars food made me laugh.  



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did you guys see that the DL launch bay is scheduled as ending the end of may in 2016?  Wonder if dhs will follow suit.



They really need to look for more permanent things for DL Tomorrowland.  DHS is a little different IMO - it's promoting a film in a "studio" theme park.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> I hadn't seen that. Where was it stated? DLR seems to be building their SW Land faster than DHS. So, I think they will run out of room faster and need the space for other things. I think Launch Bay at DHS is further out of the way, and the space won't be needed as soon. Plus, Toy Story Land is supposed to be built first at DHS, with SW Land coming along much later. I hope that's the case anyway, and DHS Launch Bay hangs around most of next year.


 
I was actually under the impression that DHS had moved up the timetable? Or, well, at least were doing it quicker than we expected lol. WDWmagic or insidethemagic or one of those magics reported the permits are Jan. 2016 to Oct. 2018, no?


----------



## frisbeego

I didn't read the entire review because, honestly, who likes to listen to/read people complain all the time.

I'll just add these 2 points:

1) "You never know who'll show up at the cantina" was the most used phrase on opening day.  The cantina hosted Boba Fett, who was not on the schedule.  The blocks in the floor form a queue.  So, my guess is that the cantina will be home to surprise guests.

2)  The review left off my favorite food - the BB-8 treat.  A rice crispy treat with m&ms in it and the frosting w/ a BB-8 picture.  We had to go back for a second one because I ate most of my son's.

As I said before, Launch Bay is primarily a prop display with a couple meet-n-greets.  If you go in with that expectation, you'll enjoy yourself.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> I was actually under the impression that DHS had moved up the timetable? Or, well, at least were doing it quicker than we expected lol. WDWmagic or insidethemagic or one of those magics reported the permits are Jan. 2016 to Oct. 2018, no?



That's for Toy Story Land. I wouldn't expect SW Land until 2020 at the earliest. Toy Story Land is supposed to be finished in the first phase and then SW Land in the second.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> However, the curry pizza did look and sound disgusting


 
Totally agree. blech.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Here's hoping it's running in DHS in Apr. AGAIN... would make a lot of sense for the Dark Side Half...!


 
Maybe we can bum rush the RunDisney email system with requests for a pre race SW taste.


----------



## soniam

frisbeego said:


> I didn't read the entire review because, honestly, who likes to listen to/read people complain all the time.
> 
> I'll just add these 2 points:
> 
> 1) "You never know who'll show up at the cantina" was the most used phrase on opening day.  The cantina hosted Boba Fett, who was not on the schedule.  The blocks in the floor form a queue.  So, my guess is that the cantina will be home to surprise guests.
> 
> 2)  The review left off my favorite food - the BB-8 treat.  A rice crispy treat with m&ms in it and the frosting w/ a BB-8 picture.  We had to go back for a second one because I ate most of my son's.
> 
> As I said before, Launch Bay is primarily a prop display with a couple meet-n-greets.  If you go in with that expectation, you'll enjoy yourself.



I love rice krispy treats. A BB8 one sounds even better. I hope they have that at DHS.

By the way, I was just watching the DIS video of Launch Bay. It didn't look that bad. The reviewers made it out to be card board standups and spray paint. It sounded like something my kid could have done. I actually thought it looked pretty good, especially considering the limited time they had.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> That's for Toy Story Land. I wouldn't expect SW Land until 2020 at the earliest. Toy Story Land is supposed to be finished in the first phase and then SW Land in the second.


 
Those sites say Toy Story will start to open 2017 in phases and SW in 2018. I think I looked at the areas in the permits at one point, but haven't for some time.

ETA - Naturally, disney will do whatever the H it wants and its all speculation. But they do seem to have a bigger fire under their butts for SW. So I have my fingers crossed real tight...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I hadn't seen that. Where was it stated? DLR seems to be building their SW Land faster than DHS. So, I think they will run out of room faster and need the space for other things. I think Launch Bay at DHS is further out of the way, and the space won't be needed as soon. Plus, Toy Story Land is supposed to be built first at DHS, with SW Land coming along much later. I hope that's the case anyway, and DHS Launch Bay hangs around most of next year.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Here's hoping it's running in DHS in Apr. AGAIN... would make a lot of sense for the Dark Side Half...!



https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/disneyland/star-wars/


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> Those sites say Toy Story will start to open 2017 in phases and SW in 2018. I think I looked at the areas in the permits at one point, but haven't for some time.



I think they are being really optimistic. Plus, I think some of them are confusing the DLR SW Land timeframes with the DHS ones. There is a lot of infrastructure work that has to happen, and none of it has begun. I hear that they have already started stuff at DLR.

EDIT: There could be some pieces of each that open early, but the majority of things, especially the e-ticket attractions, probably won't open first.

EDIT2: Also, that is just the first permit. I don't remember how many permits they filed for Pandora, it was way more than one. So, there are many more permits to come.


----------



## frisbeego

soniam said:


> I love rice krispy treats. A BB8 one sounds even better. I hope they have that at DHS.
> 
> By the way, I was just watching the DIS video of Launch Bay. It didn't look that bad. The reviewers made it out to be card board standups and spray paint. It sounded like something my kid could have done. I actually thought it looked pretty good, especially considering the limited time they had.



I agree.  There was quality in their workmanship.

Here's a picture of the BB-8 treat.  You can't see the orange rice crispy part.  MMM.  So delicious.


----------



## courtneybeth

My 180+10 opens on Wednesday for my May trip. Are any of the special events running at Hollywood Studios, like the Breakfast with Boba Fett,  or is it... nothing?

Just want to make sure that we're making proper reservations.


----------



## Cluelyss

courtneybeth said:


> My 180+10 opens on Wednesday for my May trip. Are any of the special events running at Hollywood Studios, like the Breakfast with Boba Fett,  or is it... nothing?
> 
> Just want to make sure that we're making proper reservations.


The character meals held during SWW (at SciFi and H&V) will not be returning this year. While they may add something new at any time, there has been no news yet on anything else.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Any news on Star Wars Launch Bay at DHS?  I'm hoping for a soft opening 11/30.


----------



## likesdisney

Ok, I know this is probably a silly question but i'm just making sure I've got this right, so I'm going to ask.  The movie premiere and the after party, is this the 18th or the 17th?  (not that there would be any tickets left if I looked but as I say, just curious)


----------



## jessicag13

likesdisney said:


> Ok, I know this is probably a silly question but i'm just making sure I've got this right, so I'm going to ask.  The movie premiere and the after party, is this the 18th or the 17th?  (not that there would be any tickets left if I looked but as I say, just curious)


it's the night of the 17th.
traditionally, movies used to be released at midnight of the release day (11:59pm the 17th/12:01am the 18th), but as 'midnight' shows became more popular, and more kid-friendly, they got pushed earlier and earlier- hence, 6 and 7 pm events the night before the official release date.


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  I would have loved to have gone but it coincides with family stuff.  But even if I could probably get there to the theater in time it would be sold out by now.  I did make a fastpass selection for fantasmic for the 18th just in case I could get there and just in case it somehow involves Star Wars somehow (maybe wishfull thinking on my part that)  but who knows.


----------



## likesdisney

At this point tho,  where would one go to check just in case?


----------



## yulilin3

pictures of the Star Warsrail? Force Awakensrail? Episode Sevenrail?  it's on the MK-TTC line


----------



## JayLeeJay

Any other Waze users have the C3PO navigation voice? Lewis and I used it for the first time today and loved it. Not sure if it is one well keep long-term, but it was exciting for our trip today.


----------



## yulilin3

FlightlessDuck said:


> Any news on Star Wars Launch Bay at DHS?  I'm hoping for a soft opening 11/30.


no news but lots of rumors that it might soft open on Friday, I know I'll be there bright an early


----------



## jtowntoflorida

If by some miracle Star Wars land opens in 2018, it's probably not going to be all that great.  They don't exactly set land speed records for construction.  New Fantasyland was announced in 2009 and the final element (7DMT) finally opened in 2014.  Avatarland was announced in 2011 and might open in 2018?  I don't think we can expect Star Wars land to be as large or immersive as Avatarland, but it certainly better offer more than New Fantasyland does.  I just can't see them pulling it off in 3 years considering how much infrastructure alone needs to be done.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did you guys see that the DL launch bay is scheduled as ending the end of may in 2016?  Wonder if dhs will follow suit.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/disneyland/star-wars/


checked the link, opened each tab and I still don't see it


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> checked the link, opened each tab and I still don't see it



It was showing up under the map, but now it's gone

EDIT: I think it said May 26, which is the Thursday after Memorial Day weekend. So, I could be wrong.


----------



## soniam

Rumor on the restaurant forum is that Skipper's Canteen is supposed to open tomorrow for ADRs after Dec 15. I don't know if it's supposed to open online or on the phone first.

EDIT: If that's true, then I don't think anything SW would be released tomorrow too.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Rumor on the restaurant forum is that Skipper's Canteen is supposed to open tomorrow for ADRs after Dec 15. I don't know if it's supposed to open online or on the phone first.
> 
> EDIT: If that's true, then I don't think anything SW would be released tomorrow too.


THANKS!! I've been waiting for this but haven't been frequenting the dining boards enough recently!


----------



## xApril

JayLeeJay said:


> Any other Waze users have the C3PO navigation voice? Lewis and I used it for the first time today and loved it. Not sure if it is one well keep long-term, but it was exciting for our trip today.



I've had Colonel Sanders for awhile and I think you just made my night with this news. Thank you!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

So from what I've read it looks like we may be out of luck for soft opening of JTA before the 1st. Our DHS day is the 30th. Still crossing our fingers for it, but trying to make a backup plan in case. The only other day we can add on would be Saturday the 5th. DHS has 8 am magic hours that morning. Will that make the crowds way heavier and lessen our chances of getting in? We have always avoided magic hours. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## soniam

soniam said:


> Rumor on the restaurant forum is that Skipper's Canteen is supposed to open tomorrow for ADRs after Dec 15. I don't know if it's supposed to open online or on the phone first.
> 
> EDIT: If that's true, then I don't think anything SW would be released tomorrow too.



I think it will be released with the Parks Blog announcement later today or soon. CM said it hadn't been released yet. It sounds like it could be released really soon. She said she has been checking daily to see if they can book it yet. Nothing on the dessert party. She said it hadn't even been announced but knew what I was talking about. I said that I had read an official WDW announcement where it was alluded to, and she agreed. No idea on the time frame for this. She sounded less positive on it than the Skipper Canteen, which makes me think it's not this week. This is all speculation and gut intuition on my part, and I could be completely wrong. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> So from what I've read it looks like we may be out of luck for soft opening of JTA before the 1st. Our DHS day is the 30th. Still crossing our fingers for it, but trying to make a backup plan in case. The only other day we can add on would be Saturday the 5th. DHS has 8 am magic hours that morning. Will that make the crowds way heavier and lessen our chances of getting in? We have always avoided magic hours. Any thoughts on this?


Morning EMH tends to make the park more crowded during the morning hours. If you really want to sign up be at the entrance no later than 10 minutes before the park opens. As always keep an eye out for this thread on news of any soft opening for Launch Bay and Jedi Training.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I think it will be released with the Parks Blog announcement later today or soon. CM said it hadn't been released yet. It sounds like it could be released really soon. She said she has been checking daily to see if they can book it yet. Nothing on the dessert party. She said it hadn't even been announced but knew what I was talking about. I said that I had read an official WDW announcement where it was alluded to, and she agreed. No idea on the time frame for this. She sounded less positive on it than the Skipper Canteen, which makes me think it's not this week. This is all speculation and gut intuition on my part, and I could be completely wrong. Take it for what it's worth.


Liberty Tree Tavern seems to be taking reservations for Friday and beyond, not a day before, so Friday might be the day that Skipper's Canteen also opens just because they share a kitchen and Liberty Tree was supposed to open on the 20th but got pushed back. It looks like a cool place to eat, can't wait for it to open
EDIT TO ADD: actually taking reservations for Thursday and beyond, I found it strange that they wouldn't be open on Thanksgiving


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Liberty Tree Tavern seems to be taking reservations for Friday and beyond, not a day before, so Friday might be the day that Skipper's Canteen also opens just because they share a kitchen and Liberty Tree was supposed to open on the 20th but got pushed back. It looks like a cool place to eat, can't wait for it to open



They are supposed to be taking ressies for after December 15, so I think it's going to open later than LTT. Also, rumor has it that the staff just started training this week. I am looking forward to it. It does look cool.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> They are supposed to be taking ressies for after December 15, so I think it's going to open later than LTT. Also, rumor has it that the staff just started training this week. I am looking forward to it. It does look cool.


duh me...I read your post wrong, I thought you said that it was soft opening today. That makes more sense. Good luck everyone trying to book


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> Morning EMH tends to make the park more crowded during the morning hours. If you really want to sign up be at the entrance no later than 10 minutes before the park opens. As always keep an eye out for this thread on news of any soft opening for Launch Bay and Jedi Training.


You best believe I will be stalking this thread the next few days! We leave on Saturday! EEK!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

On another forum, there was a link to the recently approved permit (11/23) to install the new JT stage facade. Hopefully that won't take too long to complete. I believe the JT CMs are ready to go.


----------



## lovethattink

Launch Bay sign is up at dhs!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

hiroMYhero said:


> On another forum, there was a link to the recently approved permit (11/23) to install the new JT stage facade. Hopefully that won't take too long to complete. I believe the JT CMs are ready to go.


Eek! Soooo exciting!!


----------



## LoKiHB

soniam said:


> Wow! This review is disappointing. I am not surprised by the food, because the DLR SOTF food did look weird and thrown together. I hope DHS does a better job. Hopefully, with previous SWW experience, it will be better. Even the SM overlay isn't going over greatly
> 
> http://micechat.com/115754-star-wars-season-of-the-force/




Is anyone here really surprised by this though?  What is most angering is that they are touting this as the "bigger, better replacement for SWW"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> Is anyone here really surprised by this though?  What is most angering is that they are touting this as the "bigger, better replacement for SWW"


I look at it as a temporary replacement for SWW with the true "bigger better" being the eventual SW Land. As I said before, I think this reviewer was pretty ridiculous in his account. JMHO.


----------



## yulilin3

picture of the sign, from Inside the Magic


----------



## LoKiHB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I look at it as a temporary replacement for SWW with the true "bigger better" being the eventual SW Land. As I said before, I think this reviewer was pretty ridiculous in his account. JMHO.




I can understand that. However, I can't even justify this as a temporary replacement for something that is years away. I think I echo the sentiment of many of us in that follow and contribute to this thread that the way SWW was cancelled without at least giving us a final year, and the abysmal way it was communicated- emails telling us it was happening, including the announcement as a one off paragraph hidden in the Launch Bay post- after people had booked vacations around it, was a bit of a slap in the face. 

I for one saved points to carry over on my DVC specifically for it, so we could stay where we want and in the type of way of room we want. Had they made the announcement even a month or two earlier, I would have been able to change my current reservation for this coming week to upgrade my room. Instead I am faced with either keeping my trip in May- which I feel is unnecessary because I don't need to experience F&G again, or lose points because I can't carry them over to next year.  I understand that things change, but I don't feel it's fair. 

I just can't justify the extra money to visit Launch Bay.

That being said, I suppose I can see how people would see the review as a bit over the top. My reply was more to point out the fact that trying to push this as something to replace SWW- even temporarily was going to go over like lead for those of us that absolutely love SWW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> I can understand that. However, I can't even justify this as a temporary replacement for something that is years away. I think I echo the sentiment of many of us in that follow and contribute to this thread that the way SWW was cancelled without at least giving us a final year, and the abysmal way it was communicated- emails telling us it was happening, including the announcement as a one off paragraph hidden in the Launch Bay post- after people had booked vacations around it, was a bit of a slap in the face.
> 
> I for one saved points to carry over on my DVC specifically for it, so we could stay where we want and in the type of way of room we want. Had they made the announcement even a month or two earlier, I would have been able to change my current reservation for this coming week to upgrade my room. Instead I am faced with either keeping my trip in May- which I feel is unnecessary because I don't need to experience F&G again, or lose points because I can't carry them over to next year.  I understand that things change, but I don't feel it's fair.


I agree on this. I am one of those posters, if you look back. I am also in the same boat wrt DVC points.

That doesn't mean that I agree with that reviewer's exceedingly melodramatic (and at times flat out silly) review.

I had booked a wknd for the Apr Dark Side race. When SWW was canceled, I canceled my May trip and tacked a couple of days onto the Apr trip. If I were going ONLY for SWW, not sure SotF (or whatever it'll be called in WDW) would be enough for me to keep my trip. I totally understand that.  

I still think that reviewer was silly, and I still view this as temporary "fix"-ish. I also think they could have had SWW one last time despite construction and given people a warning (like with Osborne Lights). But I will still look for the good in SotF (or whatever!). JMHO.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm seeing in social media that TFA got PG-13 rating.


----------



## yulilin3

doing my daily rounds of checking schedules and such, Vader and Chewie meet and greet hours are listed
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-12-01/#timeofday=allday


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> doing my daily rounds of checking schedules and such, Vader and Chewie meet and greet hours are listed
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2015-12-01/#timeofday=allday


This is so exciting! Wish we could get a FP for these guys. I'm envisioning Anna and Elsa part 2.


----------



## HopperFan

lovethattink said:


> I'm seeing in social media that TFA got PG-13 rating.



TITLE:
Star Wars: The Force Awakens (2015)
RATING:
PG-13
CERTIFICATE #:
50155
REASON:
Rated PG-13 for sci-fi action violence. 
DISTRIBUTOR:
Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures

http://www.filmratings.com/search.html?filmTitle=Star+wars&x=0&y=0


----------



## lovethattink

HopperFan said:


> TITLE:
> Star Wars: The Force Awakens (2015)
> RATING:
> PG-13
> CERTIFICATE #:
> 50155
> REASON:
> Rated PG-13 for sci-fi action violence.
> DISTRIBUTOR:
> Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures
> 
> http://www.filmratings.com/search.html?filmTitle=Star+wars&x=0&y=0



Yep. I was hoping it would be PG though.


----------



## Iowamomof4

lovethattink said:


> Yep. I was hoping it would be PG though.



Yep. I was totally expecting the PG-13 rating, but because of this I'll just have to pre-screen it before I take my 7- and 9-year-olds.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I'm not personally worried about a PG-13 rating. Given other films I know my kids were fine with at 9 and 10 yrs old now that have that rating, I'm fine taking them to this.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yep. I was totally expecting the PG-13 rating, but because of this I'll just have to pre-screen it before I take my 7- and 9-year-olds.


great excuse to watch it more than once...As I type I have a house filled with teenagers attempting a Star Wars marathon, they started at 7:30 am, let's see if they finish


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> great excuse to watch it more than once...As I type I have a house filled with teenagers attempting a Star Wars marathon, they started at 7:30 am, let's see if they finish



Exactly! I'm actually glad I have an excuse to see it first with just dh and ds14. It'll be much more enjoyable if we aren't having to run kids to the bathroom in the middle of the movie!


----------



## antman

I called yesterday to book the Wild Africa Trek for my May trip since SWW is canceled.  When I said that, Anna Marie said that she just got out of a meeting about some Star Wars events.  I asked if it was for Seasons of the Force and after a few seconds of looking through her notes from her recent meeting she said yes.  She said they will offer a dessert party with adult beverages for the fireworks with Star Wars music and possibly have some characters.  She didn't give me the cost but said that booking will open for the event around the first week of December.

I suppose I would consider it depending on the cost but I'm not big into desserts so I'll likely watch the fireworks from elsewhere.


----------



## poohntigger

Any news or rumors about them offering any fireworks on the 18th?


----------



## yulilin3

poohntigger said:


> Any news or rumors about them offering any fireworks on the 18th?


no news yet, not sure if they will still just do it as a surprise that day...the closing hours of GMR and TSMM are still the same, closing early, indicating that fireworks will happen, plus no Osborne dessert party. I'm sure there will be fireworks.


----------



## antman

poohntigger said:


> Any news or rumors about them offering any fireworks on the 18th?



Sorry, I didn't ask.  I've been focused on filling in the hole the cancelation of SWW has made to my May trip.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well, now I really, really hope the fireworks and dessert party run through the Dark Side challenge in April! My cousin wants my aunt and uncle to join us in January, which means I couldn't fit my little brother into the room. I really want to take him to see "SWW...light" to see how great the dessert parties can be! Come on now DPB.


----------



## LoKiHB

Interesting information- at least for us SWW Geeks...  

I called last night to cancel my May reservation and move it to October for MNSSHP and F&W (joked with the CM about whether or not those were going to be cancelled).  I had to eat 26 points borrowed from last year, but oh well, these are the things we do to get our fix....

Anyway, we were talking and I asked her if they had had many cancellations since the announcement. She said they had been getting a lot at first, but they have slowed down.  She also said that it wasn't as much as they had expected.

I found it bothersome that they made this announcement when they did knowing full well that they were going to piss off a lot of people, and expecting a slew of cancelled reservations because of it.  It just seems to me like corporate has really lost touch with the people...

In any case, I will be there is just under 48 hours for a week full of Christmas festivities- and boy does our family need it this year.  Here's to hoping Launch Bay isn't as lame as people have been reporting...

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## soniam

LoKiHB said:


> Interesting information- at least for us SWW Geeks...
> 
> I called last night to cancel my May reservation and move it to October for MNSSHP and F&W (joked with the CM about whether or not those were going to be cancelled).  I had to eat 26 points borrowed from last year, but oh well, these are the things we do to get our fix....
> 
> Anyway, we were talking and I asked her if they had had many cancellations since the announcement. She said they had been getting a lot at first, but they have slowed down.  She also said that it wasn't as much as they had expected.
> 
> I found it bothersome that they made this announcement when they did knowing full well that they were going to piss off a lot of people, and expecting a slew of cancelled reservations because of it.  It just seems to me like corporate has really lost touch with the people...
> 
> In any case, I will be there is just under 48 hours for a week full of Christmas festivities- and boy does our family need it this year.  Here's to hoping Launch Bay isn't as lame as people have been reporting...
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!!! ENJOY!!!



I hope you have a great and well-deserved vacation. Don't let this mess with SWW cloud your fun. You probably won't even be dealing with people that were even remotely involved in the decision and are probably just as dismayed as we are. Eat a dole whip, mickey rice krispy, or churro for me


----------



## sls404

yulilin3 said:


> no news yet, not sure if they will still just do it as a surprise that day...the closing hours of GMR and TSMM are still the same, closing early, indicating that fireworks will happen, plus no Osborne dessert party. I'm sure there will be fireworks.



Any guesses on the fireworks time? I'm trying to remember what time they were during SWW in relation to park close. We have Ohana reservations at 6:40 that night, so I'm hoping we can go straight to DHS afterwards.


----------



## yulilin3

sls404 said:


> Any guesses on the fireworks time? I'm trying to remember what time they were during SWW in relation to park close. We have Ohana reservations at 6:40 that night, so I'm hoping we can go straight to DHS afterwards.


GMR closes at 8:45pm and TSMM at 9:15pm F! is at 7pm and 9Pm, my guess would be that fireworks are at 9:45pm


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Interesting information- at least for us SWW Geeks...
> 
> I called last night to cancel my May reservation and move it to October for MNSSHP and F&W (joked with the CM about whether or not those were going to be cancelled).  I had to eat 26 points borrowed from last year, but oh well, these are the things we do to get our fix....
> 
> Anyway, we were talking and I asked her if they had had many cancellations since the announcement. She said they had been getting a lot at first, but they have slowed down.  She also said that it wasn't as much as they had expected.
> 
> I found it bothersome that they made this announcement when they did knowing full well that they were going to piss off a lot of people, and expecting a slew of cancelled reservations because of it.  It just seems to me like corporate has really lost touch with the people...
> 
> In any case, I will be there is just under 48 hours for a week full of Christmas festivities- and boy does our family need it this year.  Here's to hoping Launch Bay isn't as lame as people have been reporting...
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!!! ENJOY!!!


have a great time, be ready for crowds though


----------



## yulilin3

I just wanted to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving. I hope everyone has a great day tomorrow and weekend. And if anyone is attempting Black Friday sales, good luck and May the Force be With You


----------



## likesdisney

Since it was early May since I was in HS last, I was wondering. Aside from any special event, is there any Star Wars themed goodies around for sale (food wise)   On May 4th there was the Darth Vader cupcake at Starring Rolls.  I was wondering if anything like that is available under normal circumstances?  Say, if I was to show up on December 15 or 16th?


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> Since it was early May since I was in HS last, I was wondering. Aside from any special event, is there any Star Wars themed goodies around for sale (food wise)   On May 4th there was the Darth Vader cupcake at Starring Rolls.  I was wondering if anything like that is available under normal circumstances?  Say, if I was to show up on December 15 or 16th?


well if Launch Bay stays as a semi permanent thing until they open SWLand I expect there to be cupcakes at least. Maybe BB8 rice krispie treats


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  I may not be able to see the movie on opening night or be at the party afterwards.  But if I can get myself a cupcake or rice krispie treat or something,  put on my star wars t shirt and watch one of the original movies on my tablet/phone I'll be happy. Altho i'm keeping hopeful that the fantasmic/fireworks for the 18th will perhaps have something Star Wars oriented (I have a fastpass for that night just in case)


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## lovethattink

likesdisney said:


> Thanks.  I may not be able to see the movie on opening night or be at the party afterwards.  But if I can get myself a cupcake or rice krispie treat or something,  put on my star wars t shirt and watch one of the original movies on my tablet/phone I'll be happy. Altho i'm keeping hopeful that the fantasmic/fireworks for the 18th will perhaps have something Star Wars oriented (I have a fastpass for that night just in case)



If they have fireworks,  it's separate from Fantasmic.  It would be fireworks set to Star Wars score. They are amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

Just got off the phone and the CM told me that booking for the dessert party starts December 3rd. She didn't have the start date for the actual fireworks but from the press release it would be January 5th, still unclear if it would be every night or only on the weekends.
Like previous posters have said it will be $69 for adult $39 for kids, desserts, alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks, and from the press release, a Chewie stein
OFF TOPIC: still no word on Skipper's Canteen


----------



## catdrj

yulilin3 said:


> Just got off the phone and the CM told me that booking for the dessert party starts December 3rd. She didn't have the start date for the actual fireworks but from the press release it would be January 5th, still unclear if it would be every night or only on the weekends.
> Like previous posters have said it will be $69 for adult $39 for kids, desserts, alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks, and from the press release, a Chewie stein
> OFF TOPIC: still no word on Skipper's Canteen


Awesome...you answered both of my questions in one place today!Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dittz

yulilin3 said:


> Just got off the phone and the CM told me that booking for the dessert party starts December 3rd. She didn't have the start date for the actual fireworks but from the press release it would be January 5th, still unclear if it would be every night or only on the weekends.
> Like previous posters have said it will be $69 for adult $39 for kids, desserts, alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks, and from the press release, a Chewie stein
> OFF TOPIC: still no word on Skipper's Canteen


Is there an end date?  This seems like something I'd like to do in June with my son if it is still running.  He's upset that he will NEVER get to do Star Wars weekends as I told him that I'd like to take him to it someday, which was suppose to be next year...at least we are still going to Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> Is there an end date?  This seems like something I'd like to do in June with my son if it is still running.  He's upset that he will NEVER get to do Star Wars weekends as I told him that I'd like to take him to it someday, which was suppose to be next year...at least we are still going to Disney.


she didn't have a starting or ending date.


----------



## wendyt_ca

Where did you see the pricing for the dessert party? I haven't seen much on that and am trying to decide if it is something we should do.


----------



## yulilin3

wendyt_ca said:


> Where did you see the pricing for the dessert party? I haven't seen much on that and am trying to decide if it is something we should do.


Just from what the CM on the phone line have said, it's not posted anywhere yet. The press release concerning Launch Bay and other things are on the first page, by categories


----------



## wendyt_ca

Oh ok! Awesome thanks! I saw those and thought I was just blind lol!


----------



## jimim

So any other rumors about a public soft opening for tomorrow we just left HS and there is no movement over there at all. 

Ride star tours. I didn't realize they already added the eoisode vii parts. It was cool seeing bb8 in front of you. Very cool.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> So any other rumors about a public soft opening for tomorrow we just left HS and there is no movement over there at all.
> 
> Ride star tours. I didn't realize they already added the eoisode vii parts. It was cool seeing bb8 in front of you. Very cool.


did you notice if the walls were still up around Launch Bay? the rumors were that tomorrow was soft opening but I'm now hearing that they are basically working around the clock to finish it, so I'm not sure. I'll still be there tomorrow morning


----------



## CindySwims

I will be checking in here tomorrow. Might head over to park if Launch Bay is open. We haven't seen the new Star Tours scenes either.


----------



## jimim

Walls still up. I know I'm going to get flamed for this but I'm not impressed with the outside. It's pretty bla. I hope the inside is better. I really thought they would have themed it up more. I mean Disney does random greatness. Look at the tangled bathrooms in mk. That area is one of the best themed areas and you only get to appreciate it when going to the bathroom. Lol. I just thought they would have ramped up the outside a bit more.


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  I've never actually been able to see the fireworks (or fantasmic) from HS so it would be a treat to be able to this year, especially if it were to be Star Wars themed.   I would be there in the evening probably between 8 and 830 and have an annual pass so there shouldn't be a problem if the park were to be really busy that day (I've seen how on SWW the park gets really busy and sometimes will close to further guests)  But I imagine that due to me having an AP and staying on site I shouldn't have a problem?  
What time do the dessert party reservations usually come online to be able to book?  Is it midnight?  Hope it would be not too late if I booked 6 in the morning on the 3rd?


----------



## BeerMe

We will be there December 5 and I'm so looking forward to the Launch Bay


----------



## lovethattink

I hope that one day Star Wars land will bring back Adult Star Wars Trivia. This was taken one of the last years they did it. One of the finalists in this picture was one of the first people I met from the DIS boards.


----------



## yulilin3

Not ssoft opening at all this weekend, you can hear then working inside


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Not ssoft opening at all this weekend, you can hear then working inside



Well, that's a bummer.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> Not ssoft opening at all this weekend, you can hear then working inside


 Thanks for the update. Still keeping fingers crossed for Monday!


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Not ssoft opening at all this weekend, you can hear then working inside



Boo. Lewis and I spent Thanksgiving at Disney and were wondering if we should stay over or drive back today for this, but now I'm glad we didn't. 

Side note, we stayed at Hollywood Studios until they turned off the Osborne lights last night. I've never actually stayed until they are turned off and I got a bit emotional, even though I know I'll be back to see them (multiple times) before the last night. I can't imagine how I'll be on the actual last night.


----------



## yulilin3

just got back home. You can clearly hear them unwrapping things behind the wall, CM are reporting that they are working around the clock to have it ready for opening
Jedi Training is still behind walls as well but now you can see the temple theme


----------



## lovethattink

There are wristbands for the Ashley Eckstein signing.  And they said you need to have pre-purchase merchandise to be in line. 2 autographs per wristband.

Cm asking if at least 1 person per party has a wristband.


----------



## moobar25

Is it just me or did they cancel the early shows for opening night event? 
I took a screenshot of the shows page on Nov. 17th and then yesterday.  It looks like the 3D shows at 7:15 and 7:20 are no longer there.  Wonder what happened.


----------



## xApril

lovethattink said:


> There are wristbands for the Ashley Eckstein signing.  And they said you need to have pre-purchase merchandise to be in line. 2 autographs per wristband.
> 
> Cm asking if at least 1 person per party has a wristband.



Does it have to be merch purchased that day? How early did you get there?


----------



## lovethattink

xApril said:


> Does it have to be merch purchased that day? How early did you get there?



I got there around 1:40 and saw Ashley at 4:20. I asked when wristbands began to be handed out and was told between 12:30 and 1pm. 

She was great as always and spent quality time with each group.


----------



## HCinKC

moobar25 said:


> Is it just me or did they cancel the early shows for opening night event?
> I took a screenshot of the shows page on Nov. 17th and then yesterday.  It looks like the 3D shows at 7:15 and 7:20 are no longer there.  Wonder what happened.
> View attachment 137624 View attachment 137625


Maybe they are totally full, literally not even one seat, so they don't show as an option?


----------



## moobar25

HCinKC said:


> Maybe they are totally full, literally not even one seat, so they don't show as an option?



You would think so right. But all the times showing in RED are sold out. There is no way to book any of these. I just find it odd that those 2 times are not showing up at all.

Have any more details been released about this event?


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

xApril said:


> Does it have to be merch purchased that day? How early did you get there?





lovethattink said:


> I got there around 1:40 and saw Ashley at 4:20. I asked when wristbands began to be handed out and was told between 12:30 and 1pm.
> 
> She was great as always and spent quality time with each group.



Got to meet her yesterday- it was awesome! She spends tons of time with each person. I got there about 1:15 got a wristband and saw her about 3:30. She will sign anything- you don't have to purchase it. It's pretty relaxed. She will take pictures too and the CM standing nearby monitoring everything will take a picture for you as well. She will be there today if you can go I'd say it's well worth it. They have such great merch in that store too.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> Not ssoft opening at all this weekend, you can hear then working inside





lovethattink said:


> Well, that's a bummer.





*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Thanks for the update. Still keeping fingers crossed for Monday!





yulilin3 said:


> just got back home. You can clearly hear them unwrapping things behind the wall, CM are reporting that they are working around the clock to have it ready for opening
> Jedi Training is still behind walls as well but now you can see the temple theme



Talked to a CM that will be working in Launch Bay. It doesn't look like there will be any kind of soft opening- it's scheduled for Dec 1st. Fittings are still going on as well as set up inside and there are no CM shifts listed for any earlier than the 1st. Also, several CMs I've spoken with are super excited about the updates to Jedi Training Academy. A new villain and an expanded cast. Chewbacca, Vader, Stormtroopers and Jawa confirmed for Launch Bay photo ops AND Vader and Stormtroopers will talk which is super cool! Can't wait!


----------



## lovethattink

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Talked to a CM that will be working in Launch Bay. It doesn't look like there will be any kind of soft opening- it's scheduled for Dec 1st. Fittings are still going on as well as set up inside and there are no CM shifts listed for any earlier than the 1st. Also, several CMs I've spoken with are super excited about the updates to Jedi Training Academy. A new villain and an expanded cast. Chewbacca, Vader, Stormtroopers and Jawa confirmed for Launch Bay photo ops AND Vader and Stormtroopers will talk which is super cool! Can't wait!



Do you know if the jawa will be allowed to trade? That was my son's favorite thing during SWW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Talked to a CM that will be working in Launch Bay. It doesn't look like there will be any kind of soft opening- it's scheduled for Dec 1st. Fittings are still going on as well as set up inside and there are no CM shifts listed for any earlier than the 1st. Also, several CMs I've spoken with are super excited about the updates to Jedi Training Academy. A new villain and an expanded cast. Chewbacca, Vader, Stormtroopers and Jawa confirmed for Launch Bay photo ops AND Vader and Stormtroopers will talk which is super cool! Can't wait!


Sounds good to me!! You wouldn't happened to have heard anything about an end date, would you?


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

lovethattink said:


> Do you know if the jawa will be allowed to trade? That was my son's favorite thing during SWW.



Good question- I'm not sure. They didn't mention either way.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sounds good to me!! You wouldn't happened to have heard anything about an end date, would you?



No end date has been given at this point that I've heard.


----------



## likesdisney

Will Launch Bay use fastpass or probably not?


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

likesdisney said:


> Will Launch Bay use fastpass or probably not?



It doesn't look like it's being set up for FP+ at this point, but that doesn't mean it can't be added later. Disneyland has been the testing ground for it, but of course DL doesn't get anywhere near the crowd size WDW does. I'm hoping if it's crazy packd they will add it. Or at least have some method of crowd control once inside.


----------



## likesdisney

They are planning on having it open before the movie release right?  Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> They are planning on having it open before the movie release right?  Looking forward to checking it out.


Launch Bay official opening date is Dec. 1st. It's already on the schedule along with the Vader and Chewie meet


----------



## yulilin3

@Serena {LivingByDisney}  thanks for the insight, not sure if you are a CM or a fellow Disney freak like me  but have you heard anything about fireworks on the 18th?


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Talked to a CM that will be working in Launch Bay. It doesn't look like there will be any kind of soft opening- it's scheduled for Dec 1st. Fittings are still going on as well as set up inside and there are no CM shifts listed for any earlier than the 1st. Also, several CMs I've spoken with are super excited about the updates to Jedi Training Academy. A new villain and an expanded cast. Chewbacca, Vader, Stormtroopers and Jawa confirmed for Launch Bay photo ops AND Vader and Stormtroopers will talk which is super cool! Can't wait!


Thanks for the update. We are going to go the 30th and add on half a day Saturday. An hour and a half away and SO excited!!

We have the C3PO navigation on Waze and it's hilarious. He says, "Oh no! Road kill ahead! This is a disaster!"


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> @Serena {LivingByDisney}  thanks for the insight, not sure if you are a CM or a fellow Disney freak like me  but have you heard anything about fireworks on the 18th?



Fellow freak here.  Now that we are local I am in the parks. Often. Some would say waaaay too much. ("Some" being my family who apparently still want to have dinner and clean clothes once in a while. ) 




*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Thanks for the update. We are going to go the 30th and add on half a day Saturday. An hour and a half away and SO excited!!
> 
> We have the C3PO navigation on Waze and it's hilarious. He says, "Oh no! Road kill ahead! This is a disaster!"


Waze has a C3PO voice?! Oh that's happening.


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Fellow freak here.  Now that we are local I am in the parks. Often. Some would say waaaay too much. ("Some" being* my family who apparently still want to have dinner and clean clothes once in a while. ) *
> 
> 
> 
> Waze has a C3PO voice?! Oh that's happening.


 thankfully my kids don't care about food or clean clothes, we all pretty much are enablers of each others Disney obsession. Welcome to our little SW family and Orlando


----------



## seashell7290

I've been lurking on this board but never posted. Thought you all would enjoy this!


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> thankfully my kids don't care about food or clean clothes, we all pretty much are enablers of each others Disney obsession. Welcome to our little SW family and Orlando



Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

@seashell7290  thanks for sharing, here's ours, we put it up today. It's Star Wars black and silver ornaments and SW vehicles. Wanted to do a Death Star topper but ran out of time and couldn't make it so it's a Vader santa hat


----------



## yulilin3

Please treat this as rumor: Jedi Training opening date will be Dec. 8th. Soft opening might happen before that date, but probably not as early as Dec. 1st


----------



## psac

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Talked to a CM that will be working in Launch Bay. It doesn't look like there will be any kind of soft opening- it's scheduled for Dec 1st. Fittings are still going on as well as set up inside and there are no CM shifts listed for any earlier than the 1st. Also, several CMs I've spoken with are super excited about the updates to Jedi Training Academy. A new villain and an expanded cast. Chewbacca, Vader, Stormtroopers and Jawa confirmed for Launch Bay photo ops AND Vader and Stormtroopers will talk which is super cool! Can't wait!



Are those the characters for public photos or the Disney Visa meet and greet? Are those going to be in the same area?


----------



## cinder-ellah

Greetings ! 
Happy Holidays to all !!!!!
I've been off the boards for a while and see there's soooo many changes to SWW 2016 and to the renaming   "Official SW Launch Bay and Season of the Force Tread".   So thankful that our family group was in the Guinea Pig Garrison, May 2015 at SWW, due to all the wonderful information that was shared on SWW 2015 thread.  

Thank you @yulilin3 for keeping this thread / info updated.   
I have some reading to catch up on and appreciate all your work and enthusiasm to keep this going.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Please treat this as rumor: Jedi Training opening date will be Dec. 8th. Soft opening might happen before that date, but probably not as early as Dec. 1st


Nevermind...sorry for the confusion, it might actually open Dec. 1st. As soon as I know more I'll let you guys know


----------



## yulilin3

psac said:


> Are those the characters for public photos or the Disney Visa meet and greet? Are those going to be in the same area?


Both Vader and Chewie will meet at Launch Bay all day. Vader will have extra time (as in another room probably) to meet for people with the Disney Visa Chase card from 11am to 4pm every day


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Nevermind...sorry for the confusion, it might actually open Dec. 1st. As soon as I know more I'll let you guys know


December 1st is DD's 16th birthday and our 25th wedding anniversary - even though we are not down there we hope/ expect Disney to mark the occasion by opening Jedi Training


----------



## psac

yulilin3 said:


> Both Vader and Chewie will meet at Launch Bay all day. Vader will have extra time (as in another room probably) to meet for people with the Disney Visa Chase card from 11am to 4pm every day



Thanks! I know you didn't have to, but I swapped out my Mickey card for the Vader card just for this.


----------



## yulilin3

psac said:


> Thanks! I know you didn't have to, but I swapped out my Mickey card for the Vader card just for this.


I got Vader as well


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> Both Vader and Chewie will meet at Launch Bay all day. Vader will have extra time (as in another room probably) to meet for people with the Disney Visa Chase card from 11am to 4pm every day



Last I heard, the Visa M&G is supposed to start in 2016. So it won't be during the first month of Launch Bay. Unless anyone has heard different? I don't have high expectations for the cardholder special though- I have yet to be very impressed with them in the past.


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Last I heard, the Visa M&G is supposed to start in 2016. So it won't be during the first month of Launch Bay. Unless anyone has heard different? I don't have high expectations for the cardholder special though- I have yet to be very impressed with them in the past.


it's here, I updated the first page as soon as this came out about a month ago. It starts on Tuesday https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/


----------



## BigCheese

DLR AP holder here and just wanted to let the WDW SW fans know how Launch Bay and the entire Season of the Force offerings at DLR are holding up. I haven't read much about the differences or similarities between the offerings at WDW compared to DLR, but Season of the Force has been received very positively at DLR (it debuted here on Nov 16). The regularly scheduled Launch Bay M&Gs have been great. The extent of SW character photo ops at DLR historically have been rather thin, so any SW M&Gs are a welcome addition). Both Vader and Chewie "speak" and the overall interaction exceeded my expectations. The Visa M&G with Vader here is identical to his regular M&G (same backdrop and all), so that's been disappointing. The one "unofficial" M&G at Launch Bay here is with Boba Fett in the Cantina area. His appearance times are not posted and CMs have been rather coy and tell guests that he's a bounty hunter and he comes and goes as he pleases. He also speaks and the interaction with him is a blast. The displays are nice and there are a number of miniature vehicle models and props from the films spread throughout Launch Bay. There's also a life size replica of Rey's Speeder, a life size flame trooper, and a number of different helmets on display (storm trooper varieties and Rebel/Resistance pilot helmets, including Poe's black squadron leader helmet).

Hyperspace Mountain has been an overwhelming success (see all the reviews over on the DLR forum) and the SW music and visuals are a really nice touch. The TFA scene in Star Tours is well done and a nice change of pace from the usual scenes. There's a couple of nice surprises and the scene itself is spoiler free. The new Jedi Training Academy hasn't started here yet. There's also a 10 min short film "Path of the Jedi" which is well done and is basically a recap of the OT and PT with narrative from Obi Wan, followed by the MNF TFA trailer.

Merchandise has taken over Tomorrowland (DLRs Season of the Force is contained entirely in Tomorrowland and SW music is played throughout the area). The most popular items have been the First Order Tie Fighter popcorn bucket, BB-8 sipper, customizable Star Tours name tags with your name written in Aurebesh, and create your own light sabers with cross guards.

As SW fans, our family loves what Disney has done at DLR. That said, the presence of SW at DLR has been nothing compared to what WDW had with SWW. SWW Season of the Force is not. But for DLR, it's a lot more than what we've ever had in the past.


----------



## thebs19

Question for folks who may have a better understanding of how nights at DHS are going to go (or from past SWW experiences):

I read there will be a nightly Star Wars themes fireworks show starting in January.  We have never done a night in DHS before but we're thinking of doing a Fantasmic dinner package this time.  Does the SW fireworks replace Fantasmic, is it in addition to, so they run concurrently so you'll have to pick one, etc?  

I guess the concern is booking the Fantasmic dinner and then missing the SW fireworks which our DS may prefer anyway.


----------



## pangyal

You guys, those Christmas trees have been the most awesome thing I've seen all day.


----------



## tarak

yulilin3 said:


> I got Vader as well



I was considering a new card, as well.


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> I got Vader as well



I've got Vader too and DH got Yoda.  Can't wait to be there on Tuesday! It's almost here.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> it's here, I updated the first page as soon as this came out about a month ago. It starts on Tuesday https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/



Oh good to know thanks! Maybe they will surprise me and be worth trying to go to.


----------



## missthatgator

thebs19 said:


> Does the SW fireworks replace Fantasmic, is it in addition to, so they run concurrently so you'll have to pick one, etc?
> 
> I guess the concern is booking the Fantasmic dinner and then missing the SW fireworks which our DS may prefer anyway.



During SWW there were 2 showings of fantasmic with fireworks in between the shows. So it was possible to do both with the second Fantasmic being the most convenient to fit everything in.


----------



## yulilin3

thebs19 said:


> Question for folks who may have a better understanding of how nights at DHS are going to go (or from past SWW experiences):
> 
> I read there will be a nightly Star Wars themes fireworks show starting in January.  We have never done a night in DHS before but we're thinking of doing a Fantasmic dinner package this time.  Does the SW fireworks replace Fantasmic, is it in addition to, so they run concurrently so you'll have to pick one, etc?
> 
> I guess the concern is booking the Fantasmic dinner and then missing the SW fireworks which our DS may prefer anyway.


If there are two F! do the second one, they usually do the fireworks in between both showings of F!. If you do the first one it will be a hassle to get to the fireworks viewing areas. It is still unclear if fireworks will happen nightly starting January 5th or only on the weekends, but the dessert party is said to start booking Dec. 3rd so I'm hoping to have all info by then


----------



## soniam

Here's our tree and xmas decor.

The droids.


yulilin3 said:


> If there are two F! do the second one, they usually do the fireworks in between both showings of F!. If you do the first one it will be a hassle to get to the fireworks viewing areas. It is still unclear if fireworks will happen nightly starting January 5th or only on the weekends, but the dessert party is said to start booking Dec. 3rd so I'm hoping to have all info by then



Are you doing the dessert party on the first night?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Here's our tree and xmas decor.
> 
> The droids.
> 
> 
> Are you doing the dessert party on the first night?


If I have enough money by the end of the holidays and it isn't sold out


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Both Vader and Chewie will meet at Launch Bay all day. Vader will have extra time (as in another room probably) to meet for people with the Disney Visa Chase card from 11am to 4pm every day


I hope they do this well - so it's not obvious Vader is in 2 locations - ie if we see him with a line in LB then get in our super special Chase Visa line and meet him separately in a room - then exit and see him in LB again....


----------



## yulilin3

It sounds like both characters will also be meeting during EMH, the days of the Chewie run are over


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I feel I need to say that I got the Droid visa.  Gotta give some love to them since everyone else seems to have Vader and Yoda.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I feel I need to say that I got the Droid visa.  Gotta give some love to them since everyone else seems to have Vader and Yoda.



I got the droids too I wish it had BB-8 and Chopper too. I really would have preferred just R2D2, but it's hard to break up a good pair.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I feel I need to say that I got the Droid visa.  Gotta give some love to them since everyone else seems to have Vader and Yoda.


Me too! DH has Vader. DD has Elsa. Oh well!


----------



## soniam

Here's our xmas tree and decor.

The droids.
 


 


A little Dr Who too.
 


The whole package with the Monorail too.
 


Merry Xmas


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> @seashell7290  thanks for sharing, here's ours, we put it up today. It's Star Wars black and silver ornaments and SW vehicles. Wanted to do a Death Star topper but ran out of time and couldn't make it so it's a Vader santa hat


I think that is the same Vader Santa hat I got my Sithster. I will attempt to fit it on my Bith sized head tonight for Christmas photos.


----------



## nuzmom

Any more insight on the Star Wars opening night event at DHS?

I can't quite wrap my head around a $100 ticket price for:
1)  a seat at one of the 1st shows - but there were many other shows later that evening and the next day
2)  DHS Launch Bay open - but it opens on Dec 1
3)  DHS Star Tours open w/ scenes from new movie - but it's already been added
4)  DHS Fireworks set to Star Wars score - but it will be a "regular" occurrence after Jan 1st-ish
Am I missing anything?

As far as I know, we still don't have any idea the time for the fireworks, right? Whoops, I just found something on AMC that says fireworks are at 12:45am.
There's at least 12 time options for the Star Wars event movie. I think a couple of them could be on multiple screens at one time, but at the least, it will be shown on 12 screens. If we guess 300 seats per screen, that's 3600 people. Star Tours has a rumored maximum capacity of 1800 per hour, so... if we split the crowd btwn Launch Bay and Star Tours, could easily be looking at 1 hour waits at Star Tours? That's hard to imagine when waits are short at beginning/ends of regular park days.

So, if you have tickets for 7:30pm. Movie will end around 10:00pm. Head to DHS and get through gates potentially around 10:30pm? Maybe wait an hour for Star Tours, or an hour for a crowded Launch Bay, or wait for the fireworks?

I was so excited to get tickets. But, we will be seeing Launch Bay and ST MULTIPLE times during our vacation BEFORE the movie premier event. The fireworks will be cool - but hanging around for 2 hours to watch what will be equivalent to $80 fireworks? Gee, I don't know. At least at MVMCP all rides are open for that price.

Any insights or comments or predictions????


----------



## CindySwims

I think part of the fun will be spending time with other Star Wars fans. That was one of the great things about the former SWW. My boys loved talking Star Wars with others while waiting in line for characters. Everything else seems just like regular HS events.


----------



## yulilin3

@nuzmom pretty much what you said, there are rumors that some additional entertainment will be added, I'm thinking more characters meet and greet. Other than that no other info


----------



## lovingeire

So I'm totally behind the times and just saw the news about SWW being cancelled for 2016. (That's what happens when you're at Disney for a race/first time away from the kids as a couple ever when the news breaks!) Ironically we just decided to do a quick weekend trip in early May! Oh the irony! Now I'm going to go wipe my belated tears!


----------



## HCinKC

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


>


Your shirt looks cute. Where is it from?


----------



## yulilin3

@HCinKC it's Her Universe  there's tons of stuff at Watto's Grotto.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a better look of progress from Launch Bay and the JT stage. It is supposed to open tomorrow
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/construction-update-dhs-and-epcot-edition


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

We are headed to DHS today. I'll let you guys know if I see any movement!


----------



## yulilin3

Maingate entrance passes (CM passes, where they can bring guest in) are blocked starting tomorrow until Sunday, they are ready for the crowds
New guidemaps will also be available starting tomorrow showing Launch Bay, Jedi Training Trials of the Temple, Watto's Grotto and Sunset Showcase


----------



## yulilin3

From internal CM it looks like the fireworks will indeed be nightly, no end date has been provided. As already reported by Kenny The Pirate JT sign ups will be at the Indiana Jones Outpost store (right after 50s Prime Time on your left, CM will escort the guests wishing to sign up so just follow them. 
The Star Wars Path of the Jedi movie will be presented inside ABC Sound Studio (old Sounds Dangerous) and it lasts about 10 minutes.


----------



## lovethattink

JTA starts today? (Or whatever the new acronym is?)


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> JTA starts today? (Or whatever the new acronym is?)


no, I was actually coming back on here to say that it doesn't look like it will be ready for tomorrow, again treat it as a rumor, but it looks like it will open next week. I'll be at DHS tomorrow evening, I'm sure we will get plenty of reports from LB before that though


----------



## lovethattink

I'm hoping to be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

HCinKC said:


> Your shirt looks cute. Where is it from?



Yep it's Her Universe. I bought it at Hot Topic though. Wattos Grotto has so much cute stuff too! I could spend aaaallll my money in there. (Btw love Doctor Who too )


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> no, I was actually coming back on here to say that it doesn't look like it will be ready for tomorrow, again treat it as a rumor, but it looks like it will open next week. I'll be at DHS tomorrow evening, I'm sure we will get plenty of reports from LB before that though



I will also be there tomorrow. I can't wait!  I'll be live periscoping as well if you guys want to watch. Link below


----------



## FlightlessDuck

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> We are headed to DHS today. I'll let you guys know if I see any movement!


We will be there, too.  Hoping Launch Bay is open...


----------



## subtchr

Just went by JTA, walls are down and CM being very non-committal.



He said they are "hoping" to be open tomorrow. But then he told a dad to be there VERY early tomorrow for sign ups.


----------



## yulilin3

@subtchr thanks for the pictures, it looks great.
The walls being down is a good sign that it should open tomorrow, the cast is all done with rehearsals


----------



## rangerxenos

If I understand correctly, the new SW fireworks do not start until the first of the year?  (I'm leaving this week, but am coming home the week before the movie opens.)


----------



## subtchr

No change to Launch Bay since the pics earlier this week.


----------



## yulilin3

here are some more pics from @delmar411 
she was also told that it should open tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

rangerxenos said:


> If I understand correctly, the new SW fireworks do not start until the first of the year?  (I'm leaving this week, but am coming home the week before the movie opens.)


Symphony in the Stars is supposed to start January 5th, every night. Dessert party should open up for booking Dec. 3rd


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Symphony in the Stars is supposed to start January 5th, every night. Dessert party should open up for booking Dec. 3rd


So curious how far out we'll be able to book... What an end date will be...


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yulilin3 said:


> Symphony in the Stars is supposed to start January 5th, every night. Dessert party should open up for booking Dec. 3rd



How long will it be going on every night? I thought I heard it was just on the weekends. We are going for such a limited time in Jan/Feb and I was planning DHS for a Sat, but would like to have moved the day to Monday. Thank you for this awesome thread, I'm soooo excited about Launch Bay!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> here are some more pics from @delmar411
> she was also told that it should open tomorrow



"Those who are force sensitive"?  LOL...  How about "Those who think they are strong with the force"?!

Makes the force sound something along the lines of Lactose Intolerant...  

"Hi - are you force sensitive?"
"No, I'm force intolerant, that's why I keep a blaster at my side!"


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

what alphabet is on the temple?  We were going to try to decode what it says but I can't find the 'right' alphabet...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> "Those who are force sensitive"?  LOL...  How about "Those who think they are strong with the force"?!
> 
> Makes the force sound something along the lines of Lactose Intolerant...
> 
> "Hi - are you force sensitive?"
> "No, I'm force intolerant, that's why I keep a blaster at my side!"


there should be some medication for that


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> what alphabet is on the temple?  We were going to try to decode what it says but I can't find the 'right' alphabet...


I have no clue, I pulled up the Aurebesh alphabet but some characters are not there.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I have no clue, I pulled up the Aurebesh alphabet but some characters are not there.



They look more like runes than aurabesh...


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> there should be some medication for that



I was thinking it'd be cool for the CMs taking down the kids information if they scanned them with midi-chlorian scanners to get a basic "Force" level.


----------



## slaveone

By dating of the temple it should be old high Aurebesh.


----------



## slaveone

Skywise said:


> They look more like runes than aurabesh...


Old high Aurebesh would be rather like old English written in runes or even old Norse or Germanic. English is basic and a sad mutant form of pidgeon trade tongues.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Skywise said:


> They look more like runes than aurabesh...


I looked up aurabesh first and like @yulilin3 I couldn't find some of the characters...I was hoping you guys would know what it was!


----------



## Skywise

Reminds me of one of my favorite Venture Bros. quotes -

"This is nuts! Like, half of it is written in Klingon, and the rest of it is Sindarin."
"Actually, that's Quenya — High Elven. Very similar to Sindarin." - Gary and Billy, sharing a moment of geekitude.


----------



## slaveone

It also is faithful reproduction of the temple door in the episode. Cool geeky happiness.


----------



## yulilin3

slaveone said:


> It also is faithful reproduction of the temple door in the episode. Cool geeky happiness.


I was going to look for a pic of the episode, that's awesome


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I e-mailed wdw to see if they can tell me what language it is - who wants to bet I get a general reply gushing about the new Star Wars experiences that are available....?


----------



## yulilin3

this is interesting and needed, so that GMR and TSMM don't have to close early due to firework fall out.
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-launch-site-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## yulilin3

the door from Rebels Path of the Jedi


----------



## slaveone

In reality the text is based on drawings and concepts by Ralph McQuarrie who was the concept artist for the OT. A great deal of Rebels is essentially a love letter to McQuarrie including Vader's costume. So you could very well call it a proto Aurebesh used by ancient Jedi.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

slaveone said:


> In reality the text is based on drawings and concepts by Ralph McQuarrie who was the concept artist for the OT. A great deal of Rebels is essentially a love letter to McQuarrie including Vader's costume. So you could very well call it a proto Aurebesh used by ancient Jedi.


that is all cool info but ....it doesn't really help us in figuring out what it says on the door...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> this is interesting and needed, so that GMR and TSMM don't have to close early due to firework fall out.
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-launch-site-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



Wouldn't you think that they will still be using the low level pyros off GMR which would still require the closing?  They just will be changing the launch point for the higher ones.  I wonder how much that will change the feel of the fireworks?  I have always liked how close they are.


----------



## yulilin3

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wouldn't you think that they will still be using the low level pyros off GMR which would still require the closing?  They just will be changing the launch point for the higher ones.  I wonder how much that will change the feel of the fireworks.


you're right, unless they expect to use the type of pyro that is not dangerous up close, like they do during Dream Along with Mickey and when Mulch Sweat and Shears played on the stage.


----------



## Skywise

slaveone said:


> It also is faithful reproduction of the temple door in the episode. Cool geeky happiness.



So this is based off of Rebels?  (Makes sense I guess - I was thinking movies but if you're gonna fight Inquisitors...)


----------



## yulilin3

I think I'm most excited to see the new JT show. Launch Bay will be cool the first time but then it's just an exhibit JT will be interesting to see how kids react to the Seventh Sister and to see how much they will recognize her from Rebels


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

I don't know if it's already been mentioned bc I don't have time to read, but I just saw them wheeling out new robes and was told it would for SURE open tomorrow!!


----------



## mmafan

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> I will also be there tomorrow. I can't wait!  I'll be live periscoping as well if you guys want to watch. Link below


what time for periscope tomorrow????


----------



## likesdisney

The dessert party that should open up on December 3rd for booking,  that is for when Seasons of the Force start in January?   Or is there a dessert party on the 17 or 18 of December?


----------



## hiroMYhero

likesdisney said:


> The dessert party that should open up on December 3rd for booking,  that is for when Seasons of the Force start in January?   Or is there a dessert party on the 17 or 18 of December?


It's the Dessert Party/Fireworks Viewing package that will begin on January 5th.


----------



## Skywise

Please start January 3rd... please start January 3rd!  (Heck - please start Dec 3, please start Dec 3)


----------



## YayHeyNoWay

Skywise said:


> "Those who are force sensitive"?  LOL...  How about "Those who think they are strong with the force"?!
> 
> Makes the force sound something along the lines of Lactose Intolerant...
> 
> "Hi - are you force sensitive?"
> "No, I'm force intolerant, that's why I keep a blaster at my side!"


OMG, LOL, you are so right!! LMAO


----------



## YayHeyNoWay

Skywise said:


> I was thinking it'd be cool for the CMs taking down the kids information if they scanned them with midi-chlorian scanners to get a basic "Force" level.


What a great idea, that would be really cute if they did that!


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> The dessert party that should open up on December 3rd for booking,  that is for when Seasons of the Force start in January?   Or is there a dessert party on the 17 or 18 of December?


fireworks on the 17th are just for people that bought the movie/after party package
fireworks on the 18th is just me predicting, based on several things, that they will happen
Official SW fireworks start on the 5th.
Season of the Force will most likely only be used (as a name) at DL, not here, all the events are to spread a part to be able to fall under one thing.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

mmafan said:


> what time for periscope tomorrow????



Plan on getting there at opening which is 9am and heading straight there. So sometime between 9-10 depending on lines/crowds.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> I have no clue, I pulled up the Aurebesh alphabet but some characters are not there.





slaveone said:


> By dating of the temple it should be old high Aurebesh.





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I looked up aurabesh first and like @yulilin3 I couldn't find some of the characters...I was hoping you guys would know what it was!





Skywise said:


> Reminds me of one of my favorite Venture Bros. quotes -
> 
> "This is nuts! Like, half of it is written in Klingon, and the rest of it is Sindarin."
> "Actually, that's Quenya — High Elven. Very similar to Sindarin." - Gary and Billy, sharing a moment of geekitude.



Can I just say how happy this conversation made me? 
And also it's cool when I'm not the biggest geek in the room. For once.


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks yulilin3.  I'm not going to be able to make it in January/February to see the fireworks, so at least I still have a faint glimmer of hope they may happen on the 18th.  If not, like I've said before, I will get myself a new Star Wars t shirt (which I'll do anyway) see if I can't find some kind of Star Wars themed goodie and after I see fireworks of somekind somewhere at Disney I'll watch one of the original trilogy.


----------



## msmama

1.  Add me to the droid Visa club!!  I had it for months before I actually got to hand it to someone (most stores you just slide it yourself) and the cashier didn't tell me how awesome it was.  I was disappointed.  

2.  If fireworks are EVERY night, is there a dessert party every night, too?  Anyone know where to expect the dessert party to be held?  How many people per night?  I did the SWW dessert party last year as part of the VIP tour.  I'm having trouble imagining where it might be and what it'll look like with nothing in the way (like the stage).


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Guys...I need some advice. We are sitting for F! right now and trying to figure out working another Studios day in. We have Saturday open and can go then, but Saturday and EMH. We have Thursday open but would have to lose our Ohana breakfast. How much more absolutely horrible would Saturday be than Thursday? We are basically going for JTA and Vader and chewy meet and greet. The only other thing we would want to do would be TSMM bc my 2 yo had a blast on it today, but FP are out for both days according to Dibb.


----------



## hiroMYhero

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Guys...I need some advice. We are sitting for F! right now and trying to figure out working another Studios day in. We have Saturday open and can go then, but Saturday and EMH. We have Thursday open but would have to lose our Ohana breakfast. How much more absolutely horrible would Saturday be than Thursday? We are basically going for JTA and Vader and chewy meet and greet. The only other thing we would want to do would be TSMM bc my 2 yo had a blast on it today, but FP are out for both days according to Dibb.


If you are an onsite guest, you can sign up for Jedi Training as soon as you enter for EMH - that's actually a good perk. Choose a late morning or early afternoon JT session and then head straight to Launch Bay.

With FPs, you'll be guaranteed 3 FP attractions so it shouldn't be a bad day.

And search for TSMM FPs for two people and see what is available. You may be able to find overlapping times for your complete party by searching for smaller groupings.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> 1.  Add me to the droid Visa club!!  I had it for months before I actually got to hand it to someone (most stores you just slide it yourself) and the cashier didn't tell me how awesome it was.  I was disappointed.
> 
> 2.  If fireworks are EVERY night, is there a dessert party every night, too?  Anyone know where to expect the dessert party to be held?  How many people per night?  I did the SWW dessert party last year as part of the VIP tour.  I'm having trouble imagining where it might be and what it'll look like with nothing in the way (like the stage).


the dessert party will be where the old FtF package was. Not sure if it would be every night for the dessert party. Without the Hat it'll be a great view from that spot


----------



## pangyal

I know this is petty, but wouldn't it be great if all of us SWW orphans went in costume to wander around Flower and Graden? I think it would be hysterical. I was just talking about it with the hubster, how the demographic that will be there in May will certainly not be the traditional one...for all of us who have non refundable travel booked, it will certainly be amusing to watch the fellow Star Wars fans lurching around the topiaries.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

MouseAdventures just announced they are planning to do a challenge in WDW this spring!  On one hand I'm really excited - on the other hand I was planning on not going again (after our January trip) until September since they  cancelled SWW (yeah take that Disney - like they'd actually notice!)...


----------



## CC Disney fan

pangyal said:


> I know this is petty, but wouldn't it be great if all of us SWW orphans went in costume to wander around Flower and Graden? I think it would be hysterical. I was just talking about it with the hubster, how the demographic that will be there in May will certainly not be the traditional one...for all of us who have non refundable travel booked, it will certainly be amusing to watch the fellow Star Wars fans lurching around the topiaries.


These Jedi family will be wearing our costumes from May 8 to 16 including our new little padawan DS11mo


----------



## Gianfootography

So I was told last night (9:50pm) there were people lined up for Launch Bay opening. So I got out to DHS 5:20am. No one here but maintenance. And myself. and my bitter sleepy Sithster. I miss SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> So I was told last night (9:50pm) there were people lined up for Launch Bay opening. So I got out to DHS 5:20am. No one here but maintenance. And myself. and my bitter sleepy Sithster. I miss SWW.


and it's not even April Fool  . Have fun, I know you will. I'll be there around 5:30pm.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm up and hoping to get to dhs by rope drop. I thought I had most of the day to check things out.  But realized last night I only have til 11:30am at the very latest. So no Jedi Training for ds today.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> and it's not even April Fool  . Have fun, I know you will. I'll be there around 5:30pm.


 
We are sitting near the front restrooms. Something is being built over by the ticket gate.


----------



## yulilin3

For those going today, apparently Club Disney at Sunset Showcase is also opening today


----------



## Gianfootography

I see somone else showed up. they are by the benches where Linda Skywalker used to set up her cot. Crapballs. hope they dont think they were the 1st ones here.


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> I see somone else showed up. they are by *the benches where Linda Skywalker used to set up her cot*. Crapballs. hope they dont think they were the 1st ones here.


sacred spot...it should be roped off


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

Gianfootography said:


> I see somone else showed up. they are by the benches where Linda Skywalker used to set up her cot. Crapballs. hope they dont think they were the 1st ones here.



Ugh don't you hate that.... I admire your dedication. You were up early! You earned first spot.  

Say hi if any of you guys see me. Since you have my pic to go on, lol....I will have my stormtrooper ears on.


----------



## lovethattink

Wow! Guess we'll be late for the party. I'm still the only one awake. Still hoping for rope drop


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> For those going today, apparently Club Disney at Sunset Showcase is also opening today



Is that an open all day thing?


----------



## yulilin3

the new times guide is out and no mention of JT for this week, I'm hoping for unannounced soft opening today.
Club Disney is on the schedule but only for Friday and Saturday, again hoping or soft opening today since DJ Elliot said it would be open (10 am to park closing)
Both Vader and Chewie meet and greet are all day at Launch Bay
Special food items
Vader and BB8 cupcake at most quick service locations
Backlot Express will have the Dark side drink with glow cube and the Chicken and Waffles from Rebel Hangar
Han Solo in carbonite bucket at snacks locations


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Is that an open all day thing?


from 10am to park closing, Elliot said that it would start today but it's not on the schedule


----------



## lovethattink

Ok. Thanks.  If we have time we'll check it out.


----------



## luvallprincesses

I'm excited to hear reports from today. We're doing Epcot but doing Studios at  rope drop tomorrow walking from the Swan if reports are favorable!


----------



## Dave Tis

Hi guys, Long time reader.. Just an update from UK..
Although I was extremely disappointed to see no more SWW, (been there 3 times over last 7 years - which is tough considering im from UK, and amounted many memories especially with Ashley Eskstein/Warwick Davis and James Arnold Taylor giving a video nighttime message for little man DS4) I will state that there was some fortunate news from this..
I was planning to take DW and DS4 back to SWW in May 2016 (to celebrate my unfortunate 40th b'day) but due to DS4 school clash and DW University exams during that time, i was unable to book holiday for May.. Therefore, back in July/August we decided to go to WDW during Feb 2016.. Then the news came out about SW Land and then Launch Bay/SOTF/new Jedi training, and now Dessert Party and thus SWW cancellation - I guess it was meant to be (for us).. Although, im hopeful/optimistic that for all others who did book, that there will be some Lucas/SW magic still not announced for your adventures..

With this in mind - Im waiting for Dec 3rd so I can book dessert party, and does anyone have any news on whether Fastpass+ will be offered to Launchbay or character pics with Chewie/Darth??


On another note, here in the UK we are lucky to have SW EP VII : TFA come out on December 17th, so I have my tickets booked for 00:01 (GMT) showing.. Very Excited..


----------



## yulilin3

Dave Tis said:


> Hi guys, Long time reader.. Just an update from UK..
> Although I was extremely disappointed to see no more SWW, (been there 3 times over last 7 years - which is tough considering im from UK, and amounted many memories especially with Ashley Eskstein/Warwick Davis and James Arnold Taylor giving a video nighttime message for little man DS4) I will state that there was some fortunate news from this..
> I was planning to take DW and DS4 back to SWW in May 2016 (to celebrate my unfortunate 40th b'day) but due to DS4 school clash and DW University exams during that time, i was unable to book holiday for May.. Therefore, back in July/August we decided to go to WDW during Feb 2016.. Then the news came out about SW Land and then Launch Bay/SOTF/new Jedi training, and now Dessert Party and thus SWW cancellation - I guess it was meant to be (for us).. Although, im hopeful/optimistic that for all others who did book, that there will be some Lucas/SW magic still not announced for your adventures..
> 
> With this in mind - Im waiting for Dec 3rd so I can book dessert party, and does anyone have any news on whether Fastpass+ will be offered to Launchbay or character pics with Chewie/Darth??
> 
> 
> On another note, here in the UK we are lucky to have SW EP VII : TFA come out on December 17th, so I have my tickets booked for 00:01 (GMT) showing.. Very Excited..


Launch Bay will not offer fp for any of the meets, at least that's the word now.


----------



## lovethattink

Still on I-4 and it's raining! I hope it doesn't rain at dhs!


----------



## Dave Tis

yulilin3 said:


> Launch Bay will not offer fp for any of the meets, at least that's the word now.


Thanks yulilin3, I will continue to be reading.

Looking forward to hearing/reading positive reviews for Launch Bay opening..


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

new map showing Launch Bay, Sunset Showcase and the 10 min. movie Path of the Jedi


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

@Serena {LivingByDisney}  is periscoping live, here's the link
https://www.periscope.tv/w/1yoKMbjaAowGQ


----------



## lovethattink

Lol. I just texted you times guide pics.  Guess I'm too slow.

20 minutes standby line to get in.


----------



## skretvedt

yulilin3 said:


> @Serena {LivingByDisney}  is periscoping live, here's the link
> https://www.periscope.tv/w/1yoKMbjaAowGQ



Guys. It's so cool. The CMs are amazing they are so proud and excited. One said they have worked around the clock to get this ready in time. I did scope the entrance and you can watch it on replay if you missed it. I'm in line to meet Chewie now! Aaahhhhh! Ok I'm trying to stay calm. A pic of me with him is a life goal. So I will scope again in a bit. Stay tuned.


----------



## yulilin3

Inside the Magic is uploading some pictures on their fb page, not sure ow much you guys want to see here, so I won't spoil it


----------



## JayLeeJay

Thanks for all of the new information and reviews. Can't wait to hear what people have to say as the day goes on. If anyone will be at DHS on Saturday let me know. Lewis and I are planning on stopping by to check out some of the new stuff. Also, can someone remind me how many new scenes are in Star Tours?


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Thanks for all of the new information and reviews. Can't wait to hear what people have to say as the day goes on. If anyone will be at DHS on Saturday let me know. Lewis and I are planning on stopping by to check out some of the new stuff. Also, can someone remind me how many new scenes are in Star Tours?


this is how it is now and for the next couple of months:
First scene: either Vader or droid with Millenium Falcon in the back
second scene: flying over Jakku (new scene from Force Awakens) (used to be Tattooine or Hoth or Kaashyyk)
third scene: hologram of BB8 (it used to be Leia or Yoda or Ackbar)
fourth scene: battle over Geonosis or over Coruscant or or Naboo
the second and third scene will go back to random in a couple of months including the new scenes


----------



## yulilin3

current wait times:
40 minutes to get inside Launch Bay
70 minutes for Darth Vader
85 minutes for Chewbacca


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

skretvedt said:


> Guys. It's so cool. The CMs are amazing they are so proud and excited. One said they have worked around the clock to get this ready in time. I did scope the entrance and you can watch it on replay if you missed it. I'm in line to meet Chewie now! Aaahhhhh! Ok I'm trying to stay calm. A pic of me with him is a life goal. So I will scope again in a bit. Stay tuned.



Logged in to my old account- oops- I'm too excited. Need to calm down lol


----------



## yulilin3

happening outside


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> Still on I-4 and it's raining! I hope it doesn't rain at dhs!


it's raining up here in NC....guess that's probably not helpful!   I am excited for all of you who are down there and looking forward to reading all of the reports!


----------



## yulilin3

D-Tech magic bands and phone cases


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

keep the pictures coming!  It's all so much fun to see!


----------



## yulilin3

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## yulilin3

Jedi Training times: 9:40AM, 10:40AM, 11:40AM, 12:40PM, 1:10PM, 1:40PM, 2:40PM, 3:40PM, 4:10PM, 4:40PM, 5:10PM, 5:40PM, 6:10PM, 7:10PM, 8:00PM
these times are good until Dec. 19th


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> Jedi Training times: 9:40AM, 10:40AM, 11:40AM, 12:40PM, 1:10PM, 1:40PM, 2:40PM, 3:40PM, 4:10PM, 4:40PM, 5:10PM, 5:40PM, 6:10PM, 7:10PM, 8:00PM
> these times are good until Dec. 19th


You rock!!!! This is what I've been waiting for - thanks a million!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

and while everyone is at Launch Bay...


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> You rock!!!! This is what I've been waiting for - thanks a million!!!!


I'm thinking of recording the show tonight. I'm sure we will get plenty of pics and videos from Launch Bay


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Backlot Express will have the Dark side drink with glow cube and the Chicken and Waffles from Rebel Hangar
> Han Solo in carbonite bucket at snacks locations



G-g-glow cubes?!

GLOW CUBES!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@Serena {LivingByDisney}  reported on her periscope that Vader and Chewie are not signing autographs because there's no paper or pen in the SW world...that's interesting


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> current wait times:
> 40 minutes to get inside Launch Bay
> 70 minutes for Darth Vader
> 85 minutes for Chewbacca


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


>


I'll report when I'm there this evening


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> I'll report when I'm there this evening


Can't wait to hear all about it! Eek!!


----------



## Skywise

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


>



Yeah, the character M&G I probably wouldn't do anyway but I hope the Launch Bay times are only a fluke of opening day crowds...


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking of recording the show tonight. I'm sure we will get plenty of pics and videos from Launch Bay


Will you be able to watch two shows to see if or how they are switching up the villains? It would probably be a change up when the shows are running at 30 minute intervals.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> @Serena {LivingByDisney}  reported on her periscope that Vader and Chewie are not signing autographs because there's no paper or pen in the SW world...that's interesting



I call shenanigans!!!  It's just a ploy to increase throughput!


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink  reporting that ":there has been a disturbance in the force" with the Chase Vader meet and greet. Cardholders are in line and getting a sort of fp entrance with the standby people...not sure what's happening.
The line for the Chase Vader meet is inside Launch Bay as well


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Will you be able to watch two shows to see if or how they are switching up the villains? It would probably be a change up when the shows are running at 30 minute intervals.


yeah, I think so, maybe I'll catch the last 2, depending on rain


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, I think so, maybe I'll catch the last 2, depending on rain


The last two will probably have the same cast because they are scheduled far enough apart to give the cast their break before they return to the stage. Hope you get to see the 7th Sister!!


----------



## Disneyin2012

Any idea if Launch Bay and the Vader/Chewie meet & greets will be open during morning extra magic hours?  We're thinking about trying to get DD signed up for Jedi Training and then heading to Launch Bay on 12/12. Park open is at 8am, so EMH start at 7.  Have they typically added an earlier Jedi training show on days with EMH?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> The last two will probably have the same cast because they are scheduled far enough apart to give the cast their break before they return to the stage. Hope you get to see the 7th Sister!!


the 5:40, 6:10 would be better?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> the 5:40, 6:10 would be better?


Yes. Definitely two different casts when they are scheduled like that.


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyin2012 said:


> Any idea if Launch Bay and the Vader/Chewie meet & greets will be open during morning extra magic hours?  We're thinking about trying to get DD signed up for Jedi Training and then heading to Launch Bay on 12/12. Park open is at 8am, so EMH start at 7.  Have they typically added an earlier Jedi training show on days with EMH?
> 
> Thanks!


yes it'll be open during both EMH, I don't think they have an earlier JT though


----------



## bonnysammy

I'm trying to read the thread, but my PC is acting up when I try to scroll.  What's going on?


----------



## julluvsdisney

We just got into launch bay. Very excited!


----------



## PSULion

Inside the magic posted on Facebook that they met Chewie for the Visa Meet and Greet. I thought it was only going to be Vader? I wonder how that's going to work out... My kids would much rather see Chewie than Vader.


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> Inside the magic posted on Facebook that they met Chewie for the Visa Meet and Greet. I thought it was only going to be Vader? I wonder how that's going to work out... My kids would much rather see Chewie than Vader.


that's interesting, earlier they were having problems with the Visa Vader meet...I'll ask this evening


----------



## slickpoetry

kennythepirate posted a picture of his M&G with Vader.

They put Vader in front of a black background. The picture is lousy. You barely see him.


----------



## lovethattink

Heading home. I'll try to start a TR tonight. We really enjoyed Launch Bay.  It's a great attraction.  But it isn't SWW.  The CM were outstanding.  The pictures in queue outside are amazing.  The props are cool. The photo-ops are nice.  There are plenty of video game stations.  The merchandise is great.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

Ok so update- Visa one is Vader- I was told no Chewie option but you never know which CM has most current info. With vader you just ask at entrance and are put in diff line straight to front. They didn't make it obvious what the deal was you had to know to ask. The merch! Guys it's so cool. I have a ton of pics to post on my site when I get home but until then you can check my IG for some pics- they have the BB-8 sipper and the TIE fighter popcorn that everyone wanted from DL!  Pics on my insta. Darth was an amazing M&G- I had a pin on from dark side so he basically signed me up. I periscoped it if you wanna watch replay to hear him. He was awesome!!!


----------



## lovethattink

@kennythepirate should have followed us to the light side 

We bumped into him in queue.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

lovethattink said:


> @kennythepirate should have followed us to the light side
> 
> We bumped into him in queue.



Oh wow! Also forgot to mention I will be periscoping JTA at 12:40 show.


----------



## HopperFan

PSULion said:


> Inside the magic posted on Facebook that they met Chewie for the Visa Meet and Greet. I thought it was only going to be Vader? I wonder how that's going to work out... My kids would much rather see Chewie than Vader.



Photos of both character lines ..... each has two lines with one line closed with covered .... FP+ scanner shaped posts ...  

https://twitter.com/Attractions/status/671715335926628353


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Photos of both character lines ..... each has two lines with one line closed with covered .... FP+ scanner shaped posts ...
> 
> https://twitter.com/Attractions/status/671715335926628353


that's where they did the Minnie meet and greet, the one that offered fp...they might be thinking of a fp option for the future


----------



## AngiTN

All the new stuff looks amazing. My phone has been going crazy with all the different Twitter posts.
It has made me realize there is no way we can skip JTA later this month. I hadn't really planned on it but the new stuff looks great and DGD would shoot me if we don't try to sign her up.
I wonder how crazy it will be on 12/21? Thankfully we are at Boardwalk so getting there early won't be a huge hassle, outside of the hour.
Maybe we should shift schedules and try to do JTA on the morning of 12/18 instead. Should be slightly less crowded that day, I'd guess


----------



## yulilin3

wait times update
Launch Bay 20 minutes
Vader 10 minutes
Chewbacca 40 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> All the new stuff looks amazing. My phone has been going crazy with all the different Twitter posts.
> It has made me realize there is no way we can skip JTA later this month. I hadn't really planned on it but the new stuff looks great and DGD would shoot me if we don't try to sign her up.
> I wonder how crazy it will be on 12/21? Thankfully we are at Boardwalk so getting there early won't be a huge hassle, outside of the hour.
> Maybe we should shift schedules and try to do JTA on the morning of 12/18 instead. Should be slightly less crowded that day, I'd guess


the 18th being the official release of the movie I bet there will be more SW fans in the park that day, since all of us will have seen the movie on the 17th


----------



## CJK

How easy will it be to enter the Launch Bay if you don't want to do the character meet & greets? Can you see the characters without waiting in line to meet them? I just want to soak it all in, but don't really want to meet the characters - just see them.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> How easy will it be to enter the Launch Bay if you don't want to do the character meet & greets? Can you see the characters without waiting in line to meet them? I just want to soak it all in, but don't really want to meet the characters - just see them.


Vader and Chewie can only be seen if you make the line, they are in enclosed areas. I saw Jawas walking around so those will be pretty easy to see, I didn't see them trading though.
Launch Bay itself should be a wait of no more than 30 minutes fin the morning and I'm sure it'll go down through out the day


----------



## yulilin3

off topic but CLub Disney looks like so much fun and a great way to get out of the sun/rain


----------



## yulilin3

Backlot Express menu. Pic from Inside the Magic


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> the 18th being the official release of the movie I bet there will be more SW fans in the park that day, since all of us will have seen the movie on the 17th


Oh, totally blanked about the movie. Maybe all the crazy fans will have been there late the night before for the after hours party and we'll get a good window to sign up that morning.
What I think we'll do is head over on the morning of the 18th and see what it looks like.
If things are CRAZY we'll turn right around and go on to AK as planned and try again on the 21st.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Oh, totally blanked about the movie. Maybe all the crazy fans will have been there late the night before for the after hours party and we'll get a good window to sign up that morning.
> What I think we'll do is head over on the morning of the 18th and see what it looks like.
> If things are CRAZY we'll turn right around and go on to AK as planned and try again on the 21st.


sounds like a good plan, I'm still hopeful on fireworks on the night of the 18th.


----------



## lovethattink

Jawas traded.


----------



## AngiTN

Then we had better bring out Jawa appliqued trading bag this trip. They loved it last summer


----------



## JayLeeJay

I'm loving all of the pictures. So excited for everyone who gets to be there today! Don't eat all of the treats before this weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to have to do some research on the Chewie cupcake tonight  Photo from Inside the Magic


----------



## msmama

Is it just me or does Chewie look different?!?  

Everybody seems to be having fun. Amazing how the wait times went down. Our next trip is February so I'm soaking it all in.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

Slightly off topic but Neil Patrick Harris was spotted at Launch Bay with his fam a few min ago.


----------



## lovethattink

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Slightly off topic but Neil Patrick Harris was spotted at Launch Bay with his fam a few min ago.



We saw him a couple years ago at the Osborne Lights.  He was really friendly, sweet and stopped to say hi and chat, but he wasn't receptive to pictures.


----------



## RachaelA

How was the JTA sign up? I know people were unsure if they would change where they were having people wait at rope drop inside the park.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Is it just me or does Chewie look different?!?
> 
> Everybody seems to be having fun. Amazing how the wait times went down. Our next trip is February so I'm soaking it all in.


THANK YOU!! that's what I've been thinking


----------



## yulilin3

RachaelA said:


> How was the JTA sign up? I know people were unsure if they would change where they were having people wait at rope drop inside the park.


you still have to wait behind the rope by Hollywood and Vine and then the CM walk you to the sign up


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Slightly off topic but Neil Patrick Harris was spotted at Launch Bay with his fam a few min ago.


I haven't met him personally but a couple of years ago my son sang in the Candlelight choir as part of his H.S. choir and he went back and met with everyone, my son said he is very nice and friendly and gave encouraging words for the performance


----------



## RachaelA

yulilin3 said:


> you still have to wait behind the rope by Hollywood and Vine and then the CM walk you to the sign up


Thanks for the info! Trying to decide if we will split up when we are there Friday morning since we only have 1 old enough for JTA.


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> that's where they did the Minnie meet and greet, the one that offered fp...they might be thinking of a fp option for the future



I can't imagine with all the work they would leave in old FP+ scanners and add new ones if there weren't a plan to use them.  It makes sense to have them as a FP+ option.


----------



## Music City Mama

msmama said:


> Is it just me or does Chewie look different?!?





yulilin3 said:


> THANK YOU!! that's what I've been thinking



I was just going to post the same thing! LOL

Even though I just got back from WDW a couple of days ago and I'm trying to decompress, this has sucked me right back in. It feels like when people would report on the first day of SWW -- exciting stuff!


----------



## yulilin3

happy to see a familiar Jedi knight and padawans faces
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...mple-arrives-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## La Belle

I just have to say...I'm getting goose bumps!!!!  This is so wicked awesome!


----------



## tarak

lovethattink said:


> Jawas traded.
> 
> View attachment 138210


Aw - that's so neat! I've been following this thread a lot today. I'm really hoping for the dessert party on January 23rd. Either way, my husband will have the older girls at Club Villain and I can park my toddler at the Sandcastle Club over at the Beach Club. It would just be me and my son, who loves Star Wars, having some one-on-one time. I think trading with Jawas might put him over the moon.


----------



## soniam

Anyone know if any of the new MBs make noises or light up special at the readers?


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> happy to see a familiar Jedi knight and padawans faces
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...mple-arrives-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



Aw, he was my kids' trainer earlier this year.  Thanks for this. 

Wondering how much of the info coming out now will still be current in June.  Booking ADR's next week and I'm struggling with figuring out how much time to plan for DHS and whether or not we will need to be there on a weekend day for a chance at fireworks/a dessert party.


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> Anyone know if any of the new MBs make noises or light up special at the readers?



My son swears his Kylo Ren made a noise when we entered the park, but I didn't hear anything.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

msmama said:


> Is it just me or does Chewie look different?!?
> 
> Everybody seems to be having fun. Amazing how the wait times went down. Our next trip is February so I'm soaking it all in.



I think he looks different too, and not for the better.  I've been trying to stay away from too many pics... But does he look more like force awakens chewie?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> happy to see a familiar Jedi knight and padawans faces
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...mple-arrives-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


It appears the Villains will be the same for all JT sessions... no trading out with Maul and the 7th Sister as they are both in each session.

Probably best to just watch one show this evening.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

hiroMYhero said:


> It appears the Villains will be the same for all JT sessions... no trading out with Maul and the 7th Sister as they are both in each session.
> 
> Probably best to just watch one show this evening.



Yeah both are in it. The Inquisitor is awesome! I broadcasted the show now I want to go back and take
pictures of her and Darth Maul. 

Also guys the cupcakes are too cute to eat.


----------



## AngiTN

msmama said:


> Is it just me or does Chewie look different?!?
> 
> Everybody seems to be having fun. Amazing how the wait times went down. Our next trip is February so I'm soaking it all in.


I thought Chewie looked off too. Dare I say, he almost looks fake. Or like a cartoon version of himself. Maybe that's the look they are going for?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think he looks different too, and not for the better.  I've been trying to stay away from too many pics... But does he look more like force awakens chewie?


his face looks more squished and his fur looks shinier, so I don't think more like Force Awakens


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> It appears the Villains will be the same for all JT sessions... no trading out with Maul and the 7th Sister as they are both in each session.
> 
> Probably best to just watch one show this evening.


I like the format, I love the fact that the kids don't have to keep "activating" and "deactivating" the lightsaber. The girl was fantastic, I loved her voice, the Jedi Knight seemed like he needed more rehearsal


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Yeah both are in it. The Inquisitor is awesome! I broadcasted the show now I want to go back and take
> pictures of her and Darth Maul.
> 
> Also guys the cupcakes are too cute to eat.
> View attachment 138217


this is the best cupcake on property, once you eat one you will be hooked


----------



## yulilin3

I just pinpointed what the issue I have with the Jedi Knight...there's a sort of banter that always goes on between Ezra and Kanaan in the show, and the girl did this banter spot on but the Jedi knight did not hit it being Kanaan...I'm sure rehearsal will help that.


----------



## nuzmom

yulilin3 said:


> this is how it is now and for the next couple of months:
> First scene: either Vader or droid with Millenium Falcon in the back
> second scene: flying over Jakku (new scene from Force Awakens) (used to be Tattooine or Hoth or Kaashyyk)
> third scene: hologram of BB8 (it used to be Leia or Yoda or Ackbar)
> fourth scene: battle over Geonosis or over Coruscant or or Naboo
> the second and third scene will go back to random in a couple of months including the new scenes



Whoa, wait, what? Ugh. I thought they would still be random and booked a BUNCH of FP+s for Star Tours. I understand their reasoning for doing so, but I sort of like "random". Never gave it a thought that it wouldn't be random! Thank you so much for the heads up on this!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

nuzmom said:


> Whoa, wait, what? Ugh. I thought they would still be random and booked a BUNCH of FP+s for Star Tours. I understand their reasoning for doing so, but I sort of like "random". Never gave it a thought that it wouldn't be random! Thank you so much for the heads up on this!!!!


I'm expecting it to go back to random by February, I think the reasoning is to give everyone riding a chance to see the new sequence without having to ride a couple of times. You will still get the beginning and ending random


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> his face looks more squished and his fur looks shinier, so I don't think more like Force Awakens


His coloring is so off!

Here's the Vanity Fair cover where Chewie looks more "natural:"


----------



## likesdisney

The Darth Vader cupcake,  is that selling now? I had one on May 4th from Starring Rolls (chocolate peanut butter I think),   same one same place?


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> The Darth Vader cupcake,  is that selling now? I had one on May 4th from Starring Rolls (chocolate peanut butter I think),   same one same place?


all the food that I have linked pics are selling now. You should be able to find the cupcakes at several quick services, including Backlot Express and Starring Rolls, also Starbucks. If I have time I'll walk around several of them tonight and double check


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  I'll be at Disney in just about 2 weeks and very excited.


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone. Where are the JT sign ups being held? Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Something in the mouth area looks different.


mrsap said:


> Hello everyone. Where are the JT sign ups being held? Thanks!



The Indy store. Sorry can't think of name.


----------



## mrsap

lovethattink said:


> Something in the mouth area looks different.
> 
> 
> The Indy store. Sorry can't think of name.



Thank you! We were there on Sunday. Although we had plans to go to Epcot on Thursday, my son would be in his glory if he can see all the new Star Wars stuff, so we changed all our Fast Passes and will see what we can do. Thanks again!


----------



## glk2009

For the Chase Visa Meet & Greet, do you meet them separately or together? My youngest loves Chewy and likes to say "He's sooo fluffy!"


----------



## lovethattink

I started a Trip Report http://disboards.com/threads/star-wars-year-round-light-side-or-dark-side.3466651/


----------



## yulilin3

I'm here in a 25 minute line for Chewie.
Saw the new jt and liked it a lot. Had an all female cast 
Will ask about the Vader visa meet. You have the Opteron of skipping the movie at the beginning and I walked right in
Vader line says 40 minutes,  will wait until closer to park closing to check if it goes down.
Unrelated Club Disney is awesome, the music is not too loud.
The stage party is fun too and saw Sebastian, Balto, white rabbit and robin hood dancing with everyone


----------



## YayHeyNoWay

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Slightly off topic but Neil Patrick Harris was spotted at Launch Bay with his fam a few min ago.


I wished you had periscoped THAT!


----------



## DisDadDVC

lovethattink said:


> Jawas traded.
> 
> View attachment 138210



What do they trade?


----------



## lovethattink

DisDadDVC said:


> What do they trade?



My son traded my dh's 501st card and got a droid piece in return.


----------



## yulilin3

About Vader visa meet
The room is not ready and that's why they had people go in with Vader or Chewie. They have no clue when it's going to be ready.  When it is it'll only be Vader. The room is slightly off to the side right before the merchandise


----------



## yulilin3

Just saw first order stormtroopers patrolling in the courtyard. They do not stop for pictures or autographs


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Just saw first order stormtroopers patrolling in the courtyard. They do not stop for pictures or autographs



I got lucky with pictures.


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah I got them like that too,  also took a little video. Will post tomorrow
The little 9 minute movie with the creative team is pretty good, gets you in the sw mood for sure. You enter and exit the same way as the Mushu movie used to.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Just saw first order stormtroopers patrolling in the courtyard. They do not stop for pictures or autographs



Well DUH... they're on patrol protecting us from rebel scum!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Well DUH... they're on patrol protecting us from rebel scum!


They kept saying "don't worry,  your safe, we're here protect you"


----------



## yulilin3

They closed the Vader line at 7:30


----------



## yulilin3

The wait for Vader said 60 minutes, it was 30...waiting for the last showing of Path of a Jedi and then headed home. Will have a complete report on my blog tomorrow


----------



## HopperFan

DisDadDVC said:


> What do they trade?



Almost anything. The better your item the better you will get back.  I saw a lady give them a park map so they gave her a crumpled napkin.  My DS had some good trades and loved it.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> The wait for Vader said 60 minutes, it was 30...waiting for the last showing of Path of a Jedi and then headed home. Will have a complete report on my blog tomorrow


We've met Vader and Chewie twice before (at SWW) and had them sign - is it 'worth' waiting in line to meet them at LB?  The pictures I've seen the lighting doesn't seem great...


----------



## SureAsLiz

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We've met Vader and Chewie twice before (at SWW) and had them sign - is it 'worth' waiting in line to meet them at LB?  The pictures I've seen the lighting doesn't seem great...



They make noises in this meet, which is kind of cool. Chewie was more fun during SWW, but Vader talks at you here (not like Mickey, who talks to you). No autographs for either of them. I do like the settings more than SWW. If you find a time with short waits, then I would go for it. And the lighting was good on my photopass photos


----------



## pangyal

Ooooooo. I am beyond excited now. If the kiddo could fulfill his wish of trading with Jawas after all...I hope they don't yank that little side show by the time we go!

Quick question. Do you guys think that the 19th would be a horrible time to try for EMH Jedi Training signup and meet and greets (if we miss out on Vader, Jawas and Chewie when we are at DHS anyway earlier in the week) seeing as the movie will have come out?


----------



## hiroMYhero

pangyal said:


> Ooooooo. I am beyond excited now. If the kiddo could fulfill his wish of trading with Jawas after all...I hope they don't yank that little side show by the time we go!
> 
> Quick question. Do you guys think that the 19th would be a horrible time to try for EMH Jedi Training signup and meet and greets (if we miss out on Vader, Jawas and Chewie when we are at DHS anyway earlier in the week) seeing as the movie will have come out?


EMH for Jedi Training sign-ups is the best way to do it as the first hour is limited to onsite guests. You'll still need to get there well before the park opens to be able to have a good choice of sessions. 

Hopefully the Vader Visa meet and greet will be open by then. Jawas roam so you'll just need to approach one with the item you'd like to trade. Just make sure it's an item that the Jawa can safely trade with other guests. If you trade a pin, it needs the protective pin back so that the Jawa doesn't get injured when they rummage through their bags.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

YayHeyNoWay said:


> I wished you had periscoped THAT!





yulilin3 said:


> Just saw first order stormtroopers patrolling in the courtyard. They do not stop for pictures or autographs





SureAsLiz said:


> They make noises in this meet, which is kind of cool. Chewie was more fun during SWW, but Vader talks at you here (not like Mickey, who talks to you). No autographs for either of them. I do like the settings more than SWW. If you find a time with short waits, then I would go for it. And the lighting was good on my photopass photos
> 
> View attachment 138268 View attachment 138269



So back home and finally processing this amazing day. I'm still on a Star Wars high.

Couple things- dude I would have SO scoped that if I could have! Haha... They were in super stealth mode and gone before you could even realize who they were.

A saw a few people get a little irate when the Stormtroopers wouldn't say pose and mingle. Honestly it ticked me off. Like, what do you expect? They are in character people. I thought they were awesome. They would stop and talk to each other about the crowd too. It was great. Could have watched them all day.

Vader was amazing and talked a lot. He was kinda intimidating - he threatened me saying I better not be helping a rebel spy- it was so cool. The cast members were amazing. Seriously they were so into it and seemed genuinely thrilled to be working there and a part of it. Most of them that I talked to were real fans.

The cupcake was amazing. The sipper cup is adorable. The TIE fighter is cool but overpriced IMO. The store called Cargo Bay has such cool stuff. The light saber umbrella was one of my favorites. They have Kylo Ren's saber with effects and everything for $200. I wanted it so bad. The new Jedi Training was fun and the Inquisitor is so cool. Her voice is the best part. Every line she gives sounds iconic. Here's a quick blurb if you haven't heard her:
https://instagram.com/p/-xIQ8sOJeA/

I am going to go thru all my pictures and geek out again over everything.


----------



## tarak

I think my son and I will have a complete blast. He's more familiar with the cartoons than the movies. i was digging through my old VHS tapes and found my copy of A New Hope. And, get this, a recording of the Star Wars Holiday special. Because I wouldn't want that gem lost to the ages, I decided to dub it to a DVD. Wowser. It's almost worth it to see all those old commercials. I thought it stank back in 1978 and I loved Star Wars. The music is good, at least. Well, except for that nearly-incoherent song performed by Diahann Carroll.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> So back home and finally processing this amazing day. I'm still on a Star Wars high.
> 
> Couple things- dude I would have SO scoped that if I could have! Haha... They were in super stealth mode and gone before you could even realize who they were.
> 
> A saw a few people get a little irate when the Stormtroopers wouldn't say pose and mingle. Honestly it ticked me off. Like, what do you expect? They are in character people. I thought they were awesome. They would stop and talk to each other about the crowd too. It was great. Could have watched them all day.
> 
> Vader was amazing and talked a lot. He was kinda intimidating - he threatened me saying I better not be helping a rebel spy- it was so cool. The cast members were amazing. Seriously they were so into it and seemed genuinely thrilled to be working there and a part of it. Most of them that I talked to were real fans.
> 
> The cupcake was amazing. The sipper cup is adorable. The TIE fighter is cool but overpriced IMO. The store called Cargo Bay has such cool stuff. The light saber umbrella was one of my favorites. They have Kylo Ren's saber with effects and everything for $200. I wanted it so bad. The new Jedi Training was fun and the Inquisitor is so cool. Her voice is the best part. Every line she gives sounds iconic. Here's a quick blurb if you haven't heard her:
> https://instagram.com/p/-xIQ8sOJeA/
> 
> I am going to go thru all my pictures and geek out again over everything.


How much is the Tie Fighter popcorn bucket - it has been declared a "must have" by DH and DD (truthfully I knew that was going to happen but showed it to them online anyway)   They're already on a high - we went to the LEGO store today and they got the brand new DR WHO LEGO set!  They saw it - I saw the writing on the wall and whipped out the credit card - it was all downhill from there....


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

lovethattink said:


> My son traded my dh's 501st card and got a droid piece in return.



Had one offer to trade what looked like a happy meal toy for an iPhone. 



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> How much is the Tie Fighter popcorn bucket - it has been declared a "must have" by DH and DD (truthfully I knew that was going to happen but showed it to them online anyway)   They're already on a high - we went to the LEGO store today and they got the brand new DR WHO LEGO set!  They saw it - I saw the writing on the wall and whipped out the credit card - it was all downhill from there....



$25 for the TIE fighter. $12 for Solo in Carbonite one. How much for the DW Lego set?! I can all ready tell you I will want it haha.


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> How much is the Tie Fighter popcorn bucket - it has been declared a "must have" by DH and DD (truthfully I knew that was going to happen but showed it to them online anyway)   They're already on a high - we went to the LEGO store today and they got the brand new DR WHO LEGO set!  They saw it - I saw the writing on the wall and whipped out the credit card - it was all downhill from there....



Darn you!!!! I have already spent way too much on Legos this year. There's the Wall-E one, Scooby Doo, Star Wars, and xmas stuff. Now I've got to get Dr. Who too. Maybe I'll have Grandma get it for him. She loves Dr Who.


----------



## ArielRae

SureAsLiz said:


> View attachment 138268 View attachment 138269



So does the photopass website now put a watermark like that over the pictures? Do you customize them with the watermark over them? I ask cause before they offered the photopass pictures as part of the new annual passes I used to just take screen shots of the pictures off my phone or computer to get my photos. Surprisingly the photo were quite clear to make our photobooks.


----------



## lovethattink

ArielRae said:


> So does the photopass website now put a watermark like that over the pictures? Do you customize them with the watermark over them? I ask cause before they offered the photopass pictures as part of the new annual passes I used to just take screen shots of the pictures off my phone or computer to get my photos. Surprisingly the photo were quite clear to make our photobooks.



My son got the new AP. When I view it under see all family and friends,  there is no watermark on anything I can download.


----------



## Turk February

ArielRae said:


> So does the photopass website now put a watermark like that over the pictures? Do you customize them with the watermark over them? I ask cause before they offered the photopass pictures as part of the new annual passes I used to just take screen shots of the pictures off my phone or computer to get my photos. Surprisingly the photo were quite clear to make our photobooks.



I believe the watermark is only on the photo if you have not already purchased Memory Maker or the individual photo.  This way it prevents people from doing what you (and me, and lots of other people) used to do, while still allowing people to see a good quality preview.


----------



## yulilin3

here's my post with lots of pic, a video of the stormtrooppers and my thoughts...A post on the JT to come, no video of the show because I already saw some on youtube, no point taking the same video.
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios
@Good Morning Dewdrop  and anyone else wanting to translate, there are tons of Aurebesh in here. Have fun


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We've met Vader and Chewie twice before (at SWW) and had them sign - is it 'worth' waiting in line to meet them at LB?  The pictures I've seen the lighting doesn't seem great...


the lighting is a problem. But with the right setting and photographer it's not bad. I like how my Chewie pics came out, the Vader one not so much, but that's because the guy that took my camera just pointed and shot, I had it on low light and I forgot to change the setting. I'm sure when I go with my daughter we will get better pics.
Like other's have said Vader speaks to you (not really with you) and Chewie makes his Chewie noises, he was not happy I was wearing a Vader shirt, I told him I was a Rebel Spy and he forgave me


----------



## yulilin3

some pics of the food items


----------



## yulilin3

here's my post on the new JT
http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/jedi-training-trials-of-the-temple


----------



## SureAsLiz

ArielRae said:


> So does the photopass website now put a watermark like that over the pictures? Do you customize them with the watermark over them? I ask cause before they offered the photopass pictures as part of the new annual passes I used to just take screen shots of the pictures off my phone or computer to get my photos. Surprisingly the photo were quite clear to make our photobooks.



Like others have said, the watermark is only there if you haven't activated MM.
People taking screenshots are exactly why the watermarks exist now, because it was technically stealing the photos.

Once you activate MM (I'm not sure if it is automatically activated with an AP?) by downloading a photo after purchase, then the watermarks on all eligible photos disappear. I don't have an AP/MM, so I get watermarks


It does seem like the rooms are hard to get the settings right for though. I had them also use my camera on auto flash, and the Chewie photo came out great, but the Vader one is a little washed out. I'm going to try with a few different cameras/settings if I remember to see what works out best. Most phones are pretty good with adjusting their settings automatically, so I don't see it being considered too much of a problem (My pictures here were scores better than many of my fairytale hall ones, and that one of all of them should have been optimized for the best lighting)


----------



## yulilin3

For those who were fans of the Animation Building the one saddest part about it being converted into Launch Bay is that the handprints of 5 of the original 9 Old Men, animators from Disney that were showcased in the little courtyard were "retired" as I was told by a CM when I ask where they were. He didn't really know where they went, I just hope they weren't destroyed
If you don't know about this here's a story from allears
http://land.allears.net/blogs/guestblog/2014/02/jims_attic_the_hidden_handprin.html


----------



## missnic

Is the Han Solo kids meal in a plastic 'solo in carbonite' box??  Not that it matters, but what is the meal? Lol


----------



## yulilin3

missnic said:


> Is the Han Solo kids meal in a plastic 'solo in carbonite' box??  Not that it matters, but what is the meal? Lol


The kids meal is a turkey sandwich, goldfish crackers and choice of fountain beverage. The bucket is plastic


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> EMH for Jedi Training sign-ups is the best way to do it as the first hour is limited to onsite guests. You'll still need to get there well before the park opens to be able to have a good choice of sessions.
> 
> Hopefully the Vader Visa meet and greet will be open by then. Jawas roam so you'll just need to approach one with the item you'd like to trade. J*ust make sure it's an item that the Jawa can safely trade with other guests.* If you trade a pin, it needs the protective pin back so that the Jawa doesn't get injured when they rummage through their bags.



They love shinny things too. When we went back in May I got DGD some pretend gold nuggets designed to be party favors for a Pirate birthday party. They loved those!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Backlot Express menu. Pic from Inside the Magic


I know I mentioned before that I might be PayPaling those glow cubes. We have a few xwings but not the others. Do they have the clip like the xwing?



yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to have to do some research on the Chewie cupcake tonight  Photo from Inside the Magic


Man, sometimes the work you do to keep us informed is really unfortunate. Thanks for taking one for the team!  I wish I could PP a Vader and BB cupcake! My mouth is watering right now. Sigh.


----------



## HCinKC

DisDadDVC said:


> What do they trade?


Since the use the items to keep trading, I chose things that I thought kids (or whoever, I don't judge!) would want. My son had stickers, bead necklaces, a magnet, even a pair of Cars swimming goggles. I just went around the house and collected a bunch of Disney themed items that we weren't using. The better your item, the better the trade. You can be a little stingy, too. My son said no to a couple of items and got a better offer lol.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I know I mentioned before that I might be PayPaling those glow cubes. We have a few xwings but not the others. Do they have the clip like the xwing?
> 
> 
> Man, sometimes the work you do to keep us informed is really unfortunate. Thanks for taking one for the team!  I wish I could PP a Vader and BB cupcake! My mouth is watering right now. Sigh.


it's is unfortunate...for my wallet and waistband 
The Millennium Falcon and Death Star do not have the clips...let me know if you want any


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Had one offer to trade what looked like a happy meal toy for an iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> $25 for the TIE fighter. $12 for Solo in Carbonite one. How much for the DW Lego set?! I can all ready tell you I will want it haha.



OUCH $25 for the Tie - sigh was hoping for more like $15 guess I'm delusional.   Dr Who was $59.99 - just got into stores yesterday so we timed it just right - stores are only getting a limited number of them so if you want it - get out there!  Limit one per customer



soniam said:


> Darn you!!!! I have already spent way too much on Legos this year. There's the Wall-E one, Scooby Doo, Star Wars, and xmas stuff. Now I've got to get Dr. Who too. Maybe I'll have Grandma get it for him. She loves Dr Who.



we lucked into WALL-E when it came out - he is so cute!   Santa is bringing DD the Sandcrawler to go with our Falcon and R2-D2   SSHHH don't tell


----------



## rmm155

So, if we get to DHS for EMH, how much earlier should we arrive?  Also, once we get there, before the gates open is there a place to aim to sign up our little ones?  Is there someone with a sign or something?  We're planning on going Saturday, which I'm sure will be insane.


----------



## tarak

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> OUCH $25 for the Tie - sigh was hoping for more like $15 guess I'm delusional.   Dr Who was $59.99 - just got into stores yesterday so we timed it just right - stores are only getting a limited number of them so if you want it - get out there!  Limit one per customer
> 
> 
> 
> we lucked into WALL-E when it came out - he is so cute!   Santa is bringing DD the Sandcrawler to go with our Falcon and R2-D2   SSHHH don't tell



I want Wall-E and the Dr. Who set. We always stop at DTD when we're at Disney, so I might pick up a set for myself. I was so tempted to get the Sandcrawler when Lego had the VIB promotion for double points a few weeks back. But I've already dropped a bundle on the Lego dimensions game for my son, so I figure it will keep until the next promotion comes out (usually the spring if I recall correctly). 

Does anyone have the Star Wars advent calendar? The first two days have been cute (mini build of Jabba's sail barge and the Sarlac).


----------



## yulilin3

rmm155 said:


> So, if we get to DHS for EMH, how much earlier should we arrive?  Also, once we get there, before the gates open is there a place to aim to sign up our little ones?  Is there someone with a sign or something?  We're planning on going Saturday, which I'm sure will be insane.


for JT be at the entrance no later than 15 minutes before park opening, stay on the left hand side, there will be CM with signs to JT sign ups. The people will start gathering at the corner of Hollywood and Vine


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> here's my post with lots of pic, a video of the stormtrooppers and my thoughts...A post on the JT to come, no video of the show because I already saw some on youtube, no point taking the same video.
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios
> @Good Morning Dewdrop  and anyone else wanting to translate, there are tons of Aurebesh in here. Have fun


just read your post and one by @kennythepirate  - in Kenny's it sounds like he got into the Vader line and it dumped him (after the meet) outside of LB?   Do both meets make you exit then stand in line again?  Any suggestions on what to do first/ how not to end up outside once you've finally gotten into LB?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just read your post and one by @kennythepirate  - in Kenny's it sounds like he got into the Vader line and it dumped him (after the meet) outside of LB?   Do both meets make you exit then stand in line again?  Any suggestions on what to do first/ how not to end up outside once you've finally gotten into LB?


When I did both meets the exit was still inside Launch Bay. There are CM stationed right before the store telling people that once they crossed into the store they couldn't go back that way.
As to what do first I' not sure, the while I was there the Vader meet stayed longer than the Chewie meet, but both of them were under 30 minutes, even though the Vader said 60 minutes


----------



## SureAsLiz

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just read your post and one by @kennythepirate  - in Kenny's it sounds like he got into the Vader line and it dumped him (after the meet) outside of LB?   Do both meets make you exit then stand in line again?  Any suggestions on what to do first/ how not to end up outside once you've finally gotten into LB?





yulilin3 said:


> When I did both meets the exit was still inside Launch Bay. There are CM stationed right before the store telling people that once they crossed into the store they couldn't go back that way.
> As to what do first I' not sure, the while I was there the Vader meet stayed longer than the Chewie meet, but both of them were under 30 minutes, even though the Vader said 60 minutes



I was also sent back into LB after both meets, but I think that yulilin3 and I may have been there about the same time. I'm thinking that with how crowded it was in the morning, they sent people out as a way to keep the crowds moving. It was fairly empty when I went so crowd control measures weren't necessary


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> When I did both meets the exit was still inside Launch Bay. There are CM stationed right before the store telling people that once they crossed into the store they couldn't go back that way.
> As to what do first I' not sure, the while I was there the Vader meet stayed longer than the Chewie meet, but both of them were under 30 minutes, even though the Vader said 60 minutes


maybe I misunderstood Kenny's post - I'll have to read it again - I am very glad to hear you weren't dumped outside of LB - that would be frustrating!


----------



## yulilin3

@Good Morning Dewdrop  I just read his post
Remember first day is not a good way to tell what they will do.
Like I said I got to the area around 5:30 pm and the CM gave me a choice to make the line to see the 10 min. movie (about a 20 min. wait) or go straight into Launch Bay. I went straight inside and to Chewie who had a 30 min. wait. I looked around, took pics, left and came back later to see the movie (waited about 15 min.) and then entered the line for Vader around 7:15 pm, they closed his line around 7:30 pm (with an 8 pm park closing time)


----------



## yulilin3

and forgot to post.
Asked the CM with DTech about the MB and the do not make any sounds


----------



## LinderInWonderland

It looks so fun! My fingers are crossed really, really hard that all this is still in place for our trip in May. I want some blue milk pannacotta and a BB-8 cupcake! (I would take a hug from Chewie, too - but that's less necessary as I married a wookiee.)


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just read your post and one by @kennythepirate  - in Kenny's it sounds like he got into the Vader line and it dumped him (after the meet) outside of LB?   Do both meets make you exit then stand in line again?  Any suggestions on what to do first/ how not to end up outside once you've finally gotten into LB?



We didn't end up outside after Chewie.

I think there was a constant tweaking of things yesterday and I would expect more in the days to come.


----------



## Jfine

Thanks to everyone posting the information about Launch Bay in WDW!
We just got back from DL. A quick recap: we were able to see Boba Fett on Thanksgiving - about a 20 minute wait. He was talking, but can't remember if it was interactive. A few days later we saw Darth at the Visa m&g. It sounds very similar to World. He was interactive (quizzing us on whether or not we were Rebel spies.), great experience. There was no wait for Darth At the Visa M&G. I'm disappointed we didn't look/find Chewie after seeing pics of him at World. We didn't try any of the food, but we did get the tie popcorn bucket with no wait (interestingly enough I'm pretty sure it was $19.95+tax there), BB8 drink, and Chewie stein (not impressed with it - looks really plastic). Hyperspace Mountain was awesome!! People were even cheering coming off the ride. We head to World in a few weeks - excited to see Launch Bay there and experience the premiere there!


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> Thanks to everyone posting the information about Launch Bay in WDW!
> We just got back from DL. A quick recap: we were able to see Boba Fett on Thanksgiving - about a 20 minute wait. He was talking, but can't remember if it was interactive. A few days later we saw Darth at the Visa m&g. It sounds very similar to World. He was interactive (quizzing us on whether or not we were Rebel spies.), great experience. There was no wait for Darth At the Visa M&G. I'm disappointed we didn't look/find Chewie after seeing pics of him at World. We didn't try any of the food, but we did get the tie popcorn bucket with no wait (interestingly enough I'm pretty sure it was $19.95+tax there), BB8 drink, and Chewie stein (not impressed with it - looks really plastic). Hyperspace Mountain was awesome!! People were even cheering coming off the ride. We head to World in a few weeks - excited to see Launch Bay there and experience the premiere there!


How fun that you'll be able to compare both Launch Bays


----------



## JimmyBean42

Quick question on Jedi Training.  Can the kids pick who they want to battle? Or do they get a chance to battle both?


----------



## yulilin3

JimmyBean42 said:


> Quick question on Jedi Training.  Can the kids pick who they want to battle? Or do they get a chance to battle both?


they can't battle both in the same session. I'm not 100% sure but I know that before you could speak to the attendant and tell them which villain is your preference


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> OUCH $25 for the Tie - sigh was hoping for more like $15 guess I'm delusional.   Dr Who was $59.99 - just got into stores yesterday so we timed it just right - stores are only getting a limited number of them so if you want it - get out there!  Limit one per customer
> 
> we lucked into WALL-E when it came out - he is so cute!   Santa is bringing DD the Sandcrawler to go with our Falcon and R2-D2   SSHHH don't tell



I got Wall-E and the Falcon as well. DS had gotten R2D2 previously. I also got the AT-AT. I still have to decide what's for xmas and what's for his birthday in February. I usually buy it all at xmas; otherwise, they don't restock by then. Grandma will probably by Dr Who online, if she decides to get it. Lego store said they were restocking it on 12/14. We'll see.


----------



## slickpoetry

yulilin3 said:


> some pics of the food items




OK, So how does one set down the BB-8 Souvenir Stein without causing one's drink to spill?


----------



## yulilin3

slickpoetry said:


> OK, So how does one set down the BB-8 Souvenir Stein without causing one's drink to spill?


By using the Force 
I seriously don't know, I didn't look to see if they had a flat bottom


----------



## Cynister

Can anyone give me a list of stores that carry the millennium falcon gingerbread house, or be willing to do PP & ship it to me? I can't find it anywhere in my area!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Cynister said:


> Can anyone give me a list of stores that carry the millennium falcon gingerbread house, or be willing to do PP & ship it to me? I can't find it anywhere in my area!


I have been looking for it all over (in Raleigh, NC area) and have yet to find it!


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

SureAsLiz said:


> I was also sent back into LB after both meets, but I think that yulilin3 and I may have been there about the same time. I'm thinking that with how crowded it was in the morning, they sent people out as a way to keep the crowds moving. It was fairly empty when I went so crowd control measures weren't necessary





Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> maybe I misunderstood Kenny's post - I'll have to read it again - I am very glad to hear you weren't dumped outside of LB - that would be frustrating!





slickpoetry said:


> OK, So how does one set down the BB-8 Souvenir Stein without causing one's drink to spill?



I was there at the same time as Kenny and didn't get taken outside in between. Must have been a fluke. 

The sipper cup has just enough of a flat bottom to sit level on a flat surface. But it does spin pretty good. Saw some CMs having fun with it in back of ABC commissary lol....


----------



## pixarmom

Thanks so much to the posters on this thread for sharing the anticipated Dec 3 opening of ADRs for the dessert party!  Any ideas regarding the timing - midnight eastern, 6am eastern, 7am eastern?


----------



## CJK

Based on yesterday and today, would you suggest people go to the Launch Bay right at park opening OR wait until later in the day?


----------



## likesdisney

Ok, I'm pretty much near 50 and am as excited as a 10yo when I saw some of the food items (blue milk panna cotta, and the TIE Fighter popcorn bucket in particular)  Not to mention how excited I was to see a Han Solo frozen in carbonite kids meal.  I'm not sure if anyone else gets that worried feeling that it won't be there when I get there.   The food wasn`t a temporary thing for opening day of Launch Bay was it?


----------



## yulilin3

pixarmom said:


> Thanks so much to the posters on this thread for sharing the anticipated Dec 3 opening of ADRs for the dessert party!  Any ideas regarding the timing - midnight eastern, 6am eastern, 7am eastern?


You can check at midnight to see if it's open online but the CM said it should be at 7am EST when they open their phone lines



CJK said:


> Based on yesterday and today, would you suggest people go to the Launch Bay right at park opening OR wait until later in the day?


I only experienced the evening hours and was relatively painless.



likesdisney said:


> Ok, I'm pretty much near 50 and am as excited as a 10yo when I saw some of the food items (blue milk panna cotta, and the TIE Fighter popcorn bucket in particular)  Not to mention how excited I was to see a Han Solo frozen in carbonite kids meal.  I'm not sure if anyone else gets that worried feeling that it won't be there when I get there.   The food wasn`t a temporary thing for opening day of Launch Bay was it?


No, the food should stick around for a while.


----------



## yulilin3

So, my son and I may have translated all the dialogue that was in Aurebesh into English...the very lengthy one is the rules to play the card game


----------



## pixarmom

yulilin3 said:


> You can check at midnight to see if it's open online but the CM said it should be at 7am EST when they open their phone lines



Thank you!  We're looking for an ADR in February during Princess Half Marathon Weekend, so I'll enjoy reading all the reports here before our trip!


----------



## glk2009

We're down to single digits and this is very exciting for DH, I mean the kids.  

Just wondering about the glow cubes in the grown-up drinks... can you buy them separate or with kids drinks?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pixarmom said:


> Thanks so much to the posters on this thread for sharing the anticipated Dec 3 opening of ADRs for the dessert party!  Any ideas regarding the timing - midnight eastern, 6am eastern, 7am eastern?


I was wondering about this, too...


----------



## yulilin3

glk2009 said:


> We're down to single digits and this is very exciting for DH, I mean the kids.
> 
> Just wondering about the glow cubes in the grown-up drinks... can you buy them separate or with kids drinks?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was wondering about this, too...


I remember that inside Rebel Hangar we could buy them with the kids meals. But I'm not sure now....maybe another research trip is needed


----------



## La Belle

Cynister said:


> Can anyone give me a list of stores that carry the millennium falcon gingerbread house, or be willing to do PP & ship it to me? I can't find it anywhere in my area!


Last weekend I saw it at Marshalls.


----------



## yulilin3

glk2009 said:


> We're down to single digits and this is very exciting for DH, I mean the kids.
> 
> Just wondering about the glow cubes in the grown-up drinks... can you buy them separate or with kids drinks?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was wondering about this, too...


just saw pics from Backlot Express, they are selling them on non alcoholic drinks as well
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2015/...w-star-wars-themed-menu-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys,

Did anyone sign up for JT? If so, were you there for rope drop? How full were sign ups? Any advice? Thanks!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

For those asking about JTA...you can certainly request a certain villain, but I'd tell your kids to be prepared not to be able to pick. No offense to the second/bottom villain (sorry,  I don't know who that is in the pictures!) but I think that the vast majority of kids, if given a choice, will request Vader, but obviously they won't be able to accommodate everybody's request.  So I wouldn't be surprised if they had a "no requests" policy, especially if running two levels is going to be permanent.  And I would be bitterly disappointed if I went through everything you need to go through to get a JTA spot to be stuck fighting a villain you don't know.  But that's just me.  I may be carrying some residual bitterness about JTA being closed on our last trip in October, which will be our last trip for a few years.


----------



## PSULion

jtowntoflorida said:


> For those asking about JTA...you can certainly request a certain villain, but I'd tell your kids to be prepared not to be able to pick. No offense to the second/bottom villain (sorry,  I don't know who that is in the pictures!) but I think that the vast majority of kids, if given a choice, will request Vader, but obviously they won't be able to accommodate everybody's request.  So I wouldn't be surprised if they had a "no requests" policy, especially if running two levels is going to be permanent.  And I would be bitterly disappointed if I went through everything you need to go through to get a JTA spot to be stuck fighting a villain you don't know.  But that's just me.  I may be carrying some residual bitterness about JTA being closed on our last trip in October, which will be our last trip for a few years.



Having fought Vader on a previous trip, my 2 would much rather fight the Seventh Sister next time!


----------



## LWILDP

Following up on previous question.  For those of you who did JTA how did the sign-up work?   Where did you go?  What time did you get there to be able to get a spot?
TIA!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jtowntoflorida said:


> For those asking about JTA...you can certainly request a certain villain, but I'd tell your kids to be prepared not to be able to pick. No offense to the second/bottom villain (sorry,  I don't know who that is in the pictures!) but I think that the vast majority of kids, if given a choice, will request Vader, but obviously they won't be able to accommodate everybody's request.  So I wouldn't be surprised if they had a "no requests" policy, especially if running two levels is going to be permanent.  And I would be bitterly disappointed if I went through everything you need to go through to get a JTA spot to be stuck fighting a villain you don't know.  But that's just me.  I may be carrying some residual bitterness about JTA being closed on our last trip in October, which will be our last trip for a few years.


Gee, jtown, you don't sound bitter at all!  With the changes to the set, that did warrant the shutdown but Disney never did officially announce the closing. 


PSULion said:


> Having fought Vader on a previous trip, my 2 would much rather fight the Seventh Sister next time!


In the past, the Padawans did move Younglings based on nice requests. From the videos that are posted, some of the Padawans are either new or former Jedi Knights who ran the lower level while the Jedi Master gave directions. So, they may not be that agreeable to moving the kids around.

It wouldn't hurt for your kids to ask the Operation CMs who will hand out the robes and get the Younglings lined up at the check-in area. Just ensure that they ask for the lower level because that's where the Seventh Sister will be located.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Alex and Ani Star Wars bracelets ($39.95) are on sale now! via the Shop Disney Parks app. Inside the Magic has photos:
http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...x-and-ani-collection-coming-out-december-7th/


----------



## Gianfootography

Well, I had a blast. I'll probably go back soon before work to get a photo with Chewie.

My video of the 1st day.


----------



## Gianfootography

I made it to Club Disney too. Ran into a certain Star Wars DJ.


----------



## yulilin3

@Gianfootography Thanks for sharing I had no clue they did this. Happy to see a certain Mulch member around


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> @Gianfootography Thanks for sharing I had no clue they did this. Happy to see a certain Mulch member around


I was told they did it again this morning with the pyrotechnics. I don't know for how long they will be doing it. I listen to a few Star Wars podcasts, so that part I found really funny. I might go back for rope drop to shoot it from a better angle. Lies. I rather sleep.
And with all that new awesome merch, I ended up just buying 2 more Jedi Training Lightsabers.


----------



## Lsdolphin

hiroMYhero said:


> Alex and Ani Star Wars bracelets ($39.95) go on sale Dec. 7th via the Shop Disney Parks app. Inside the Magic has photos:
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...x-and-ani-collection-coming-out-december-7th/




Princess Leia Alex and Ani bracelet was on disney store site yesterday.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Does anyone know which night the Dessert Party will be held?


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

Gianfootography said:


> View attachment 138338
> Well, I had a blast. I'll probably go back soon before work to get a photo with Chewie.
> 
> My video of the 1st day.





Gianfootography said:


> View attachment 138339
> I made it to Club Disney too. Ran into a certain Star Wars DJ.



You are LIVING in these pics. Love it!!! We should start a thread for people to post their LB character pics with Chewie and Vader. That would be fun.


----------



## nherbert

If anyone is awake over there the Star Wars fireworks dessert party is now showing up in the dining lists, but so far haven't been able to book a table. It says Friday, Saturday Sunday starting Jan 8 to March 20.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Shows dessert party being held daily from Jan 5 - March 19 th.  But unable to book online yet....


----------



## Lsdolphin

But wait......the description of the party says offered on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sunday's from Jan 8th until March 20 th!


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the link to book the dessert party
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/
as usual some confusion on the site. It says that the dessert party will be offered Fri Sat and Sun but when you check availability you can book any night starting January 5th until March 19th


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> Does anyone know which night the Dessert Party will be held?





Lsdolphin said:


> Shows dessert party being held daily from Jan 5 - March 19 th.  But unable to book online yet....





Lsdolphin said:


> But wait......the description of the party says offered on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sunday's from Jan 8th until March 20 th!


I think it's best to wait until 7am and talk to some on the dining line 
The dessert party location is in front of center stage.


----------



## yulilin3

while we wait for Disney to get their act together here's some more info I found, I'm sure that the DHS closing hours will change very soon, unless they close the attractions and people just wait for fireworks like they do with Fantasmic!. It would be better as it would not require GMR or TSMM to close early.

January 5 – March 6-  7:00pm – 8:15pm, fireworks are at 8pm.

March  7  – March 12- 7:30pm – 8:45pm, fireworks are at 8:30pm

March 13 – March 19-  8:30pm – 9:45pm, fireworks are at 9:30pm
so the entire dessert experience will be an hour and 15 minutes
it is going to be a nightly thing


----------



## isabellea

Grr! Anyone was successful booking the dessert party?!? When I try (for both a Sat or Mon) I get ''Sorry for the PAWS'' message and tells me to call.

And it doesn't appear on my MDE application!


----------



## Dave Tis

yulilin3 said:


> while we wait for Disney to get their act together here's some more info I found, I'm sure that the DHS closing hours will change very soon, unless they close the attractions and people just wait for fireworks like they do with Fantasmic!. It would be better as it would not require GMR or TSMM to close early.
> 
> January 5 – March 6-  7:00pm – 8:15pm, fireworks are at 8pm.
> 
> March  7  – March 12- 7:30pm – 8:45pm, fireworks are at 8:30pm
> 
> March 13 – March 19-  8:30pm – 9:45pm, fireworks are at 9:30pm
> so the entire dessert experience will be an hour and 15 minutes
> it is going to be a nightly thing



Ok, do I go for one dessert party night or TWO?
(Looks like I have to start an extra exercise plan just to counteract this extra experience - (I think I gained 3lbs alone from last years Dessert Party)


----------



## yulilin3

isabellea said:


> Grr! Anyone was successful booking the dessert party?!? When I try (for both a Sat or Mon) I get ''Sorry for the PAWS'' message and tells me to call.
> 
> And it doesn't appear on my MDE application!


wait until 7am and call WDW DINE


----------



## yulilin3

as with all dessert parties you must pay in full at time of booking and it's a one day cancellation policy


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Based on other dining events, can anyone guess how critical it will be to call in a few minutes to reserve? Is there enough availability that it will be okay to wait until it shows up online? If I do call, what information will I need to make sure it goes to my MDE?


----------



## yulilin3

Narnian_Princess said:


> Based on other dining events, can anyone guess how critical it will be to call in a few minutes to reserve? Is there enough availability that it will be okay to wait until it shows up online? If I do call, what information will I need to make sure it goes to my MDE?


depending on the day you are interested and how flexible your dates are.
This is mostly happening in the "low" season so it shouldn't book up too fast. If you only have one day you can go I would try and book right away.
You need your name and CC number, if you already have reservations then have that handy as well.


----------



## PSULion

I wouldn't wait... Knowing Disney IT it could be awhile til it's online. All you need is your confirmation number to link it in MDE.


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Thanks! That makes sense. I usually book online (never done a party like this) and forgot that of course not everything has to originate from inside MDE...


----------



## yulilin3

good luck everyone. Please report back once you got your ressies.


----------



## soniam

I'm on the phone trying right now.


----------



## PSULion

On hold... She has to "just check something."


----------



## isabellea

On the phone right now with a dining CM for Monday Feb 29 for 4!


----------



## soniam

Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like we are doing a March trip and not a June trip.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like we are doing a March trip and not a June trip.


can't wait to finally meet you in person


----------



## isabellea

Got it for Monday Feb 29!


----------



## PSULion

My cm can't find it so "they" are helping her. Ugh. Figures I'd get the slow cm.


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> My cm can't find it so "they" are helping her. Ugh. Figures I'd get the slow cm.


if it goes on for another 5 minutes hang u p and call again


----------



## yulilin3

now let's see how long it takes the Disney Parks Blog to "report" about it being open for booking


----------



## Narnian_Princess

She wasn't able to book me for either of my possible dates.  It wasn't showing any availability. It shouldn't be full yet? I was looking for January 29 for 2, or if necessary January 24.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> can't wait to finally meet you in person



I know. I am so excited.

We are leaving today for San Francisco. I will try to get the SIThs (my take on Symphony in the Stars) Dessert Party Roll Call up today before we go. If I don't, I think I can do it tonight, while DH is hosting his friends bachelor party.


----------



## soniam

Narnian_Princess said:


> She wasn't able to book me for either of my possible dates.  It wasn't showing any availability. It shouldn't be full yet? I was looking for January 29 for 2, or if necessary January 24.



Is she looking at 7pm? It seems to be running early that night. I booked March 15, but it's at 8:30pm that night.


----------



## LWILDP

Just wanted to confirm that you can in fact book the dessert party on the week day??   When I look at on-line reservations nothing shows up yet for my trip in January.


----------



## catdrj

Yay...got my date!


----------



## Narnian_Princess

soniam said:


> Is she looking at 7pm? It seems to be running early that night. I booked March 15, but it's at 8:30pm that night.


Yep, she asked if it was 7:00. I wonder if it's the party of two thing that's the holdup; I know that it's easier to get four at some locations than it is to get two.


----------



## soniam

LWILDP said:


> Just wanted to confirm that you can in fact book the dessert party on the week day??   When I look at on-line reservations nothing shows up yet for my trip in January.



I booked on a Tuesday, 3/15, but I booked on the phone, not online.


----------



## soniam

Yeah! It's showing up in my MDX now too!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Narnian_Princess said:


> She wasn't able to book me for either of my possible dates.  It wasn't showing any availability. It shouldn't be full yet? I was looking for January 29 for 2, or if necessary January 24.


call again, some CM don't know how to book it yet cause it's new. It shouldn't be booked up


----------



## Aerorea

Got it! DH and I will be there on Friday, January 8th!

He better love me...while I was on the phone, I could hear him snoring in the next room, lol!


----------



## yulilin3

LWILDP said:


> Just wanted to confirm that you can in fact book the dessert party on the week day??   When I look at on-line reservations nothing shows up yet for my trip in January.


it;s everyday, now available online as well


----------



## Dave Tis

Dessert Party Booked (two dates) and already on MDE - woohoo

The CM was extremely pleasant although she thought my son was my partner and DW was my daughter...

Must be my English accent


----------



## Lsdolphin

Got dessert party reservation!  How frustrating!  Trying online since 6 am then called at 7:am CM insisted there was no availability!  So I called back again to get another CM and while they were insisting they couldn't find party in their system I was able to book myself online!!!


----------



## yulilin3

*https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/*
*Watch the fireworks from a reserved viewing area with Star Wars-themed desserts and drinks—plus receive a souvenir stein. *





*The Dessert Party You’ve Looking For!*
Enjoy an out-of-this-world selection of desserts and specialty drinks—including alcoholic beverage options. Nibble on Darth Vader cupcakes as you take in an up-close view of the enthralling Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular fireworks show.


To remember the very unique evening for a long time (in a galaxy not so far, far away), you'll receive a souvenir stein featuring one of the most beloved _Star Wars_characters, Chewbacca.

The Force is strong with this one!

*Dates and Times*

The Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party is offered on multiple nights from January 5, 2016 through March 19, 2016.

*Price*


The price is $69.00 per adult (age 10 and over) and $39.00 for children (ages 3 to 9); tax and gratuity are included.
Disney’s Hollywood Studios admission is also required and is not included in the price of the Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party.
Please use the Check Availability module on this page to make reservations. Advance reservations are highly recommended.






*Know Before You Go*
Please review this important information about the Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party.




Please check in for this event at Center Stagelocated next to Min and Bill's Dockside Diner.
The party location is outdoors and uncovered. In the event of inclement weather, the dessert party may be moved to an alternate indoor location.
Seating is not available. Wheelchairs and ECVs can be accommodated.
Guests must be 21 years of age or older to consume alcoholic beverages. A valid form of government identification will be required to verify your age.
Disney dining plan entitlements may not be redeemed for this event.
Discounts or promotions are not valid for this event.
Entertainment is subject to change or cancellation without notice.


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> Got dessert party reservation!  How frustrating!  Trying online since 6 am then called at 7:am CM insisted there was no availability!  So I called back again to get another CM and while they were insisting they couldn't find party in their system I was able to book myself online!!!


this happens each and every time something new pops up. Glad you got your ressies


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> *The Dessert Party You’ve Looking For!*



I really wish they would fix the grammer here. It was annoying me the whole time I was staring at the page while booking online.


----------



## Dave Tis

Lsdolphin said:


> Got dessert party reservation!  How frustrating!  Trying online since 6 am then called at 7:am CM insisted there was no availability!  So I called back again to get another CM and while they were insisting they couldn't find party in their system I was able to book myself online!!!



Do or Do Not.. there is no trying

Im sure you will get your reservation


----------



## PSULion

Got it!! After the second time my original cm put me on hold, I hung up and called back. New cm had me booked in 5 minutes for Monday February 1st!!!!

So if you're getting nowhere... Hang up and try again.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I'm bummed that it ends Mar 19, but did expect this from that short-lived early date release. Congrats to those able to book!!!

Any idea what OTHER elements of this mini-SW-extravaganza end on Mar 19?? M&G, roaming characters, themed food, rest of Launch Bay??


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Got it for 1/8!
Edit - Changed to 1/7. In my excitement I totally forgot about my Morimoto reservation!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Oh my gosh the Symphony in the Stars dessert party IS offered daily NOT just weekends!!!


----------



## wallawallakids

I booked it online.  Not sure if I will keep it though.  Still trying to wrap my head around the $354 price tag.  Ugh.  I wish they would offer a junior price for kids that are over 10 but under 15 or something.  Seems so strange to offer an adult price that includes alcohol yet my 12 and 13 year old, who obviously aren't drinking, get charged the same price.  I noticed it says no seating, does this mean standing room only?  Does anyone know where the party will be held and what the view of the fireworks would be from there?  Thanks.


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> if it goes on for another 5 minutes hang u p and call again




Book online much faster! It's working well now!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Was able to book online for March 3. So excited!!!! That @yulilin3 for keeping us all updated so we could get the first chance at booking this. You are amazing.


----------



## Dave Tis

On another note, my Fastpass+ comes available on Dec 17th, pretty much when I come out of watching a second viewing of EP VII ST: TFA..

Currently my son is 100cm with shoes on (he is 4 1/2 yrs old so a dinky like his old man), so over next 2 months I'm currently over-feeding him to put him over the 102cm to ride Star Tours..
Any tips for growth in little ones  ?


----------



## Narnian_Princess

yulilin3 said:


> call again, some CM don't know how to book it yet cause it's new. It shouldn't be booked up


Thanks! I called again and got it right away. This CM put my information (billing address, etc.) in before looking for availability; she said that she knew this type of reservation would kick her out if she tried looking for availability before getting the info.

So DH and I will be closing out our trip with a Star Wars celebration on January 29!


----------



## yulilin3

wallawallakids said:


> I booked it online.  Not sure if I will keep it though.  Still trying to wrap my head around the $354 price tag.  Ugh.  I wish they would offer a junior price for kids that are over 10 but under 15 or something.  Seems so strange to offer an adult price that includes alcohol yet my 12 and 13 year old, who obviously aren't drinking, get charged the same price.  I noticed it says no seating, does this mean standing room only?  Does anyone know where the party will be held and what the view of the fireworks would be from there?  Thanks.


the party is right in front of Center Stage, so the courtyard where the characters meet in the morning. They have tables but no chairs. The view from there should be a good one, without the Hat and everything


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Yippee!  Just booked ours for 1/23.  The kids will be SO excited!  Thank you to everyone on this thread for the information!!!!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

wallawallakids said:


> I booked it online.  Not sure if I will keep it though.  Still trying to wrap my head around the $354 price tag.  Ugh.  I wish they would offer a junior price for kids that are over 10 but under 15 or something.  Seems so strange to offer an adult price that includes alcohol yet my 12 and 13 year old, who obviously aren't drinking, get charged the same price.  I noticed it says no seating, does this mean standing room only?  Does anyone know where the party will be held and what the view of the fireworks would be from there?  Thanks.




There will round high tables that you can stand around.  Should a great view now that big hat is gone.  Lots is adults don't drink the alcohol either.


----------



## soniam

wallawallakids said:


> I booked it online.  Not sure if I will keep it though.  Still trying to wrap my head around the $354 price tag.  Ugh.  I wish they would offer a junior price for kids that are over 10 but under 15 or something.  Seems so strange to offer an adult price that includes alcohol yet my 12 and 13 year old, who obviously aren't drinking, get charged the same price.  I noticed it says no seating, does this mean standing room only?  Does anyone know where the party will be held and what the view of the fireworks would be from there?  Thanks.



I guess you might just have to eat and drink extra to make up for it


----------



## wallawallakids

yulilin3 said:


> the party is right in front of Center Stage, so the courtyard where the characters meet in the morning. They have tables but no chairs. The view from there should be a good one, without the Hat and everything



Thank you!


----------



## Narnian_Princess

It's in my MDE as "Hollywood Studios Special Activities". Will that get updated later? I don't have a confirmation email yet, but she did give me the number and it linked automatically.


----------



## yulilin3

well I have to give a HUGE public  thanks to @soniam . You know why. I'm in tears right now, can't wait to meet you


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> well I have to give a HUGE public  thanks to @soniam . You know why. I'm in tears right now, can't wait to meet you


Awe!!! Now I'm gonna cry and I haven't had the chance to meet either of you!!! 

Rain check for SW Dark Side?!?!?!?


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awe!!! Now I'm gonna cry and I haven't had the chance to meet either of you!!!
> 
> Rain check for SW Dark Side?!?!?!?



Absolutely! I need to get an AP now, so that I have an excuse to come back more frequently.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awe!!! Now I'm gonna cry and I haven't had the chance to meet either of you!!!
> 
> Rain check for SW Dark Side?!?!?!?


let's meet then for sure. BTW if anyone is interested in volunteering for the race the sign ups open next week. Here's the site. It opens at noon on Dec. 8th
http://www.rundisney.com/volunteer/


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I booked two nights, 2/17 and 2/20.  So excited!  I tried booking online at 6 but I couldn't get it to work so I called in right at 7.


----------



## lovethattink

Congratulations everyone!  Thanks for the heads up. I booked opening night, but not sure if we'll keep it.



wallawallakids said:


> I booked it online.  Not sure if I will keep it though.  Still trying to wrap my head around the $354 price tag.  Ugh.  I wish they would offer a junior price for kids that are over 10 but under 15 or something.  Seems so strange to offer an adult price that includes alcohol yet my 12 and 13 year old, who obviously aren't drinking, get charged the same price.  I noticed it says no seating, does this mean standing room only?  Does anyone know where the party will be held and what the view of the fireworks would be from there?  Thanks.



My son is 11 and it pains the pocket to pay adult price. 



Narnian_Princess said:


> It's in my MDE as "Hollywood Studios Special Activities". Will that get updated later? I don't have a confirmation email yet, but she did give me the number and it linked automatically.



Mine shows up in MDE as dining. But I did not get a confirmation email yet. I booked on the phone.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We booked the dessert party for Feb 8th. I booked online without a problem and it immediately showed up in MDE. So excited!


----------



## Narnian_Princess

lovethattink said:


> Mine shows up in MDE as dining. But I did not get a confirmation email yet. I booked on the phone.



Oddly enough (?) it's just fine on the browser version of MDE. Both iPhone and iPad apps show the generic classification. I guess I'll be printing out pages just in case!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Ok, so I booked it for both our upcoming trips, January 14th, for just myself and DS3, and then march 12th, for all 5 of us . Not sure if I am keeping either/or...

Question: Do you think it is humanly possible to do Fantasmic and arrive late? I originally had Fantasmic planned for Jan 14th, DS3 has never seen it before. BUT, 108 is easier to swallow than 315 if I cancel 1 dessert party. Could we sit by the exit (either via dinner pkg or FP) and leave at the ferry boat? I'm grasping, I know...
Decisions....


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Ok, so I booked it for both our upcoming trips, January 14th, for just myself and DS3, and then march 12th, for all 5 of us . Not sure if I am keeping either/or...
> 
> Question: Do you think it is humanly possible to do Fantasmic and arrive late? I originally had Fantasmic planned for Jan 14th, DS3 has never seen it before. BUT, 108 is easier to swallow than 315 if I cancel 1 dessert party. Could we sit by the exit (either via dinner pkg or FP) and leave at the ferry boat? I'm grasping, I know...
> Decisions....


you can do that, you'll probably arrive at the dessert party location around 7:45 ish so that's 30 minutes of dessert party time...it's a personal choice.


----------



## soniam

I have created the roll call thread. If new stuff is added, then I can add it to the thread/spreadsheet. Hopefully, this method will work. I am not sure how often I will get to update the roll call this weekend, because we will be out of town. I can definitely get it updated next week thoughl

http://www.disboards.com/threads/siths-star-wars-roll-call-2016.3466905/


----------



## famy27

Having no luck with online booking from my phone. I'm on the train and can't call at the moment. Is someone who booked online able to check and see if there is any availability showing for March 4-7 for a party of four? Thanks!


----------



## soniam

famy27 said:


> Having no luck with online booking from my phone. I'm on the train and can't call at the moment. Is someone who booked online able to check and see if there is any availability showing for March 4-7 for a party of four? Thanks!



Web on my laptop isn't working either


----------



## yulilin3

famy27 said:


> Having no luck with online booking from my phone. I'm on the train and can't call at the moment. Is someone who booked online able to check and see if there is any availability showing for March 4-7 for a party of four? Thanks!


tried on Chrome and nothing only way to get into the site is on IE
all days still available


----------



## famy27

yulilin3 said:


> tried on Chrome and nothing only way to get into the site is on IE
> all days still available



Thank you!!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I just booked 1/10 for 2 on the mobile browser. Got in just fine. I then immediately went to book that same night for my aunt and cousin - she is 19 and can't drink, nor would she eat much, so they may sit it out and I figured easier to just book as two reservations and cancel only theirs instead of calling to modify.

Well, then it went down. URL error


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> while we wait for Disney to get their act together here's some more info I found, I'm sure that the DHS closing hours will change very soon, unless they close the attractions and people just wait for fireworks like they do with Fantasmic!. It would be better as it would not require GMR or TSMM to close early.
> 
> January 5 – March 6-  7:00pm – 8:15pm, fireworks are at 8pm.
> 
> March  7  – March 12- 7:30pm – 8:45pm, fireworks are at 8:30pm
> 
> March 13 – March 19-  8:30pm – 9:45pm, fireworks are at 9:30pm
> so the entire dessert experience will be an hour and 15 minutes
> it is going to be a nightly thing



I recently read that they filed permits to shoot fireworks from an off site area for HS. Hopefully that is where they can do these fireworks from and they will no longer need to close off the areas around TSMM


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

For those having trouble booking, it took me SEVERAL tries. Just kept fighting thru, and it finally took it.

On another note: I just watched a video Josh (Easywdw) posted of Chewie meet. I have to be honest, the inner 6 year old in me (my age when Star Wars came out) may take over and dive into that wookie leaving my kids behind! I cannot get over the wookie sounds, so excited to meet him!


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> For those having trouble booking, it took me SEVERAL tries. Just kept fighting thru, and it finally took it.
> 
> On another note: I just watched a video Josh (Easywdw) posted of Chewie meet. I have to be honest, the inner 6 year old in me (my age when Star Wars came out) may take over and dive into that wookie leaving my kids behind! I cannot get over the wookie sounds, so excited to meet him!


 I had a Vader shirt on when I went in and he pointed at it and shook his head and made a dissapointed growl...I was all like "no, I'm a Rebel Spy, this is my disguise to get some info" he agreed and growled happily...it's very cool


----------



## msmama

Grrr.  Disney site isn't working for me and I have to spend the whole day working the "holiday boutique" at my son's school!!  Oh well, I'll just hope it doesn't sell out that quickly.  I'm hoping for 2/14 so maybe most won't think it's a romantic Valentines thing to do!

Someone mentioned the SW Lego Advent Calendar - Does anyone know what todays build is?  We can't figure it out?!?!  (It looks like a little black and grey tank with a grabber arm on it).  We're stumped.


----------



## StaciaRae

famy27 said:


> Having no luck with online booking from my phone. I'm on the train and can't call at the moment. Is someone who booked online able to check and see if there is any availability showing for March 4-7 for a party of four? Thanks!



Just checked and yes, it is showing availability for 4 for all of those nights.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Grrr.  Disney site isn't working for me and I have to spend the whole day working the "holiday boutique" at my son's school!!  Oh well, I'll just hope it doesn't sell out that quickly.  I'm hoping for 2/14 so maybe most won't think it's a romantic Valentines thing to do!
> 
> Someone mentioned the SW Lego Advent Calendar - Does anyone know what todays build is?  We can't figure it out?!?!  (It looks like a little black and grey tank with a grabber arm on it).  We're stumped.


IE is still working for the site


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> I had a Vader shirt on when I went in and he pointed at it and shook his head and made a dissapointed growl...I was all like "no, I'm a Rebel Spy, this is my disguise to get some info" he agreed and growled happily...it's very cool



Love it!!
I decided I am buying a Chewbacca shirt, to see what reaction I get


----------



## tarak

I got a reservation for two for DS8 and me for the dessert party. I'm hoping they have a non-peanut Darth treat for him (I had them note the peanut allergy on the reservation). She said to mention it at the podium at check in, as well. I tried booking online and got the last step and got the message to call instead.


----------



## yulilin3

here's my pic, with watermarks, but still. Chewie hug


----------



## yulilin3

tarak said:


> I got a reservation for two for DS8 and me for the dessert party. I'm hoping they have a non-peanut Darth treat for him (I had them note the peanut allergy on the reservation). She said to mention it at the podium at check in, as well. I tried booking online and got the last step and got the message to call instead.


they have special packages of goodies for people with allergies, they include little cakes. Not in the shape of vader though, just in small containers . Let me see if I find my picture from the Osborne dessert party


----------



## yulilin3

@tarak  here it is. The only thing with peanuts was the Larabar. I didn't note it on the reservation, I just asked the chef that was at the party and she went backstage and brought us this within 5  minutes.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> it's is unfortunate...for my wallet and waistband
> The Millennium Falcon and Death Star do not have the clips...let me know if you want any


Thanks! I will let you know. It probably won't be until after the holidays though. My son gets WAY too much stuff in December with Hannukah, birthday, and Christmas. Sigh.



Cynister said:


> Can anyone give me a list of stores that carry the millennium falcon gingerbread house, or be willing to do PP & ship it to me? I can't find it anywhere in my area!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dewdrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for it all over (in Raleigh, NC area) and have yet to find it!
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it anywhere in KC. I am going to check Marshalls per a pp. Probably today since I have errands. I'll report back.



glk2009 said:


> Just wondering about the glow cubes in the grown-up drinks... can you buy them separate or with kids drinks?


We had it added to our son's drink at Rebel Hangar. I want to say it was $2.50 or $3.50 extra. IIRC, there were mixed reports of being able to purchase it separately.


----------



## PSULion

Website is definitely super glitchy today. (Shocking!) I decided to book a second dessert party on a different night, because we really want to see Fantasmic too and I'm not sure which nights will work for which. First the page wouldn't come up at all for like 5 tries... Then when it finally did, I could book it easily.


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> Website is definitely super glitchy today. (Shocking!) I decided to book a second dessert party on a different night, because we really want to see Fantasmic too and I'm not sure which nights will work for which. First the page wouldn't come up at all for like 5 tries... Then when it finally did, I could book it easily.


it's better to not rush out of F!, that way you can enjoy both things in a more relaxed way. The finale of F! is spectacular you don't want to miss that


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> this happens each and every time something new pops up. Glad you got your ressies




Me too!!!  Same thing happened for the Hallowishes Party but I eventually got that too....everything now done for Feb trip time to plan for August trip


----------



## PSULion

yulilin3 said:


> it's better to not rush out of F!, that way you can enjoy both things in a more relaxed way. The finale of F! is spectacular you don't want to miss that



Yeah... Now I'm thinking maybe F! on our full HS day, and then hop from MK on a different day for the dessert party, since we'd have a reserved spot to be.


----------



## Skywise

I wonder if they're just going to use the same fireworks show from SWW...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I wonder if they're just going to use the same fireworks show from SWW...


I'm actually thinking there will be no show, maybe just a DJ.
EDIT TO ADD: I'm thinking no pre-show (with the characters coming out) From the sound of it the actual fireworks seemed to be different than SWW, I hope not, the SWW fireworks were awesome


----------



## Iowamomof4

So it seems as of now, we have confirmed that the fireworks are intended to only run through mid-March? I wonder if they'll consider extending them beyond that? We have our trip planned for September, I sure wish we could see them!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I'm actually thinking there will be no show, maybe just a DJ.
> EDIT TO ADD: I'm thinking no pre-show (with the characters coming out) From the sound of it the actual fireworks seemed to be different than SWW, I hope not, the SWW fireworks were awesome



I would just like a longer version of those! So, we are thinking dj lobot will be making an appearance?

Random thought...how many little SW rice crispie treats do we think chewy's head would logically hold for my breakfast the next day?? I can never eat more than 2 tiny desserts at these things.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I would just like a longer version of those! So, we are thinking dj lobot will be making an appearance?
> 
> Random thought...how many little SW rice crispie treats do we think chewy's head would logically hold for my breakfast the next day?? I can never eat more than 2 tiny desserts at these things.


bring an empty plastic container... I actually just gave this same advice to a friend of mine on fb that is running the marathon and doesn't want to upset her stomach before the race 
Not sure about DJ Lobot since he's having fun at Club Disney


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> bring an empty plastic container... I actually just gave this same advice to a friend of mine on fb that is running the marathon and doesn't want to upset her stomach before the race
> Not sure about DJ Lobot since he's having fun at Club Disney



Awesome idea! I never thought about doing that, but it makes sense I am sure the CM wouldn't care I took some. Especially when my plate just has a half eaten brownie and a mini cupcake lol


----------



## tarak

yulilin3 said:


> @tarak  here it is. The only thing with peanuts was the Larabar. I didn't note it on the reservation, I just asked the chef that was at the party and she went backstage and brought us this within 5  minutes.



Thank you! We're fortunate that his peanut allergy isn't very severe. And he can eat tree nuts with no problem (which is good, since Nutella is currently his favorite food). We usually don't mention the allergy unless it's dessert we're ordering. He will usually ask, anyway, if something has peanuts and it tends to make the CMs at WDW get all panicky.

I'm so happy to have delved into this thread. I was never able to make SWW work, and I was afraid to read about everything I was missing. But you all are so friendly and inviting!

Looking forward to all the new stuff. We'll be there January 23.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Awesome idea! I never thought about doing that, but it makes sense I am sure the CM wouldn't care I took some. Especially when my plate just has a half eaten brownie and a mini cupcake lol


CM don't care, plus most of them just get thrown away at the end of the night.


----------



## yulilin3

tarak said:


> Thank you! We're fortunate that his peanut allergy isn't very severe. And he can eat tree nuts with no problem (which is good, since Nutella is currently his favorite food). We usually don't mention the allergy unless it's dessert we're ordering. He will usually ask, anyway, if something has peanuts and it tends to make the CMs at WDW get all panicky.
> 
> I'm so happy to have delved into this thread. I was never able to make SWW work, and I was afraid to read about everything I was missing. But you all are so friendly and inviting!
> 
> Looking forward to all the new stuff. We'll be there January 23.


my daughter is intolerant to many things, gluten, milk, eggs. So when ordering food at Disney I usually get something for her from the allergy menu but let them know that she's not full on allergic, just intolerant. One time they were bringing me her food on a separate tray (green color) and I put my regular food on the tray and the CM did a very realistic impression of Vader's "Nooooo"  I then explained she was just intolerant and we had a good laugh  
Happy to have you on board, welcome to our little SW family


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'm actually thinking there will be no show, maybe just a DJ.
> EDIT TO ADD: I'm thinking no pre-show (with the characters coming out) From the sound of it the actual fireworks seemed to be different than SWW, I hope not, the SWW fireworks were awesome



It COULD be better... 

Although I suspect it's going to be mostly the same with maybe some of the music swapped out for the new movie.

And a few BB8 fireworks 

As it is, I can't really reserve the dessert party as it doesn't fall as jan/mar is too early to setup a full blown trip.  My plan B is to sneak out to Florida to catch the Final Fantasy concert in February at St. Petersburg and then catch the fireworks sometime that weekend.


----------



## famy27

StaciaRae said:


> Just checked and yes, it is showing availability for 4 for all of those nights.



Thanks!  I am all booked for March 5th.  If only I didn't have to pay $39 for my three-year-old to take two bites of dessert.  Oh well, at least my older DD is 9, so I don't have to pay the adult price for her.


----------



## tarak

Dave Tis said:


> On another note, my Fastpass+ comes available on Dec 17th, pretty much when I come out of watching a second viewing of EP VII ST: TFA..
> 
> Currently my son is 100cm with shoes on (he is 4 1/2 yrs old so a dinky like his old man), so over next 2 months I'm currently over-feeding him to put him over the 102cm to ride Star Tours..
> Any tips for growth in little ones  ?



I wish I could help. I'm hoping my toddler, who will be nearly four, is finally tall enough to go on the mine train ride. She was just over 36" in August. I'm hoping the passage of five months and the hot pink Doc Martens she loves to wear will put her over the edge, but I'm not too optimistic.



msmama said:


> Grrr.  Disney site isn't working for me and I have to spend the whole day working the "holiday boutique" at my son's school!!  Oh well, I'll just hope it doesn't sell out that quickly.  I'm hoping for 2/14 so maybe most won't think it's a romantic Valentines thing to do!
> 
> Someone mentioned the SW Lego Advent Calendar - Does anyone know what todays build is?  We can't figure it out?!?!  (It looks like a little black and grey tank with a grabber arm on it).  We're stumped.



It almost looked like a scout droid with its lower appendages removed. Or a roomba.



yulilin3 said:


> my daughter is intolerant to many things, gluten, milk, eggs. So when ordering food at Disney I usually get something for her from the allergy menu but let them know that she's not full on allergic, just intolerant. One time they were bringing me her food on a separate tray (green color) and I put my regular food on the tray and the CM did a very realistic impression of Vader's "Nooooo"  I then explained she was just intolerant and we had a good laugh
> Happy to have you on board, welcome to our little SW family



We ate at Sanaa once and he asked if XYZ had peanuts in it. The waiter looked like he wanted to faint, grabbed my son's glass of OJ, and headed to the kitchen to get the chef.


----------



## DrewJB

I've been out of the loop - are fireworks now confirmed as EVERY day as opposed to weekends?


----------



## yulilin3

DrewJB said:


> I've been out of the loop - are fireworks now confirmed as EVERY day as opposed to weekends?


every day from Jan 5th through March 19th


----------



## blackpearl77

hiroMYhero said:


> Alex and Ani Star Wars bracelets ($39.95) go on sale Dec. 7th via the Shop Disney Parks app. Inside the Magic has photos:
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...x-and-ani-collection-coming-out-december-7th/



Those are on the Parks Shop App today!!


----------



## yulilin3

I edited the title to reflect what is now being offered. At this point I don't expect for WDW to use the name Season of the Force unless there's some awesome plan to have it during what would've been SWW


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I edited the title to reflect what is now being offered. At this point I don't expect for WDW to use the name Season of the Force unless there's some awesome plan to have it during what would've been SWW



Oh my, can you imagine the HOWLING that would occur from the SWW-faithful if they suddenly changed course and announced a special event from mid-May through mid-June? First it's on, then it's off, now it's on again? Gosh, I hope not. I hope they just continue the current plan through the rest of 2016 or something along those lines.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I edited the title to reflect what is now being offered. At this point I don't expect for WDW to use the name Season of the Force unless there's some awesome plan to have it during what would've been SWW



It's odd they did all these big announcements of SotF and then quietly pulled the plug on it...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> It's odd they did all these big announcements of SotF and then quietly pulled the plug on it...


I'm done trying to make sense on any decisions they  make anymore...


----------



## isabellea

Grr! I love my mom but she just texted me that she asked my dad to join us on our last day at WDW as her Christmas gift (they own a condo in Ft Lauderdale). Our last day is our DHS day with the SW dessert party!!! Just to be safe I booked another table for 2. At least she didn't wait until February to tell me!


----------



## Jfsag123

Are we thinking the odds of this being extended past the March end dates are slim to none?


----------



## yulilin3

Jfsag123 said:


> Are we thinking the odds of this being extended past the March end dates are slim to none?


I'm going to go ahead and say 50/50
We don't know what they are thinking at the moment or why the whole yes SWW no SWW, yes SotF no SotF. So they might be taking it as it goes along...the fireworks are not even listed on the regular schedule yet and it's less than a month away


----------



## wendyt_ca

I really hope they extend it...the star wars fireworks were how I convinced DH to tag it onto our Hawaii trip in April...(the flights allowed us to add a stop and pick the dates at no extra cost)...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh my, can you imagine the HOWLING that would occur from the SWW-faithful if they suddenly changed course and announced a special event from mid-May through mid-June? First it's on, then it's off, now it's on again? Gosh, I hope not. I hope they just continue the current plan through the rest of 2016 or something along those lines.



I am telling you right now: I. WILL. LOSE. IT.

That's if they do something mid-May to mid-Jun, but NOTHING Mar 19 - mid-May.  We moved our trip to coincide with the Dark Side half in Apr.  If there's something in May, let me just say that it had BETTER be there in Apr, too.

Thank you.


----------



## cvjpirate

And here I sit waiting to see what they do in May. <Still bummed>


----------



## book_junkie

Hey- for those who have volunteered for one of the runDisney events, what are the shifts and the jobs? I've never been able to before, but definitely interested....


----------



## Skywise

I can't see them doing SWW - At least not this year.  My hunch from the times is that that's when construction kicks into high gear.


----------



## yulilin3

book_junkie said:


> Hey- for those who have volunteered for one of the runDisney events, what are the shifts and the jobs? I've never been able to before, but definitely interested....


There are a lot of different positions and times
You can work at the expo giving out the packets, those are during the day
On r race days you can help with runner directions, water and powerade, giving medals, bag check...those can be from 4am all the way until 1pm. You usually work 6 hour shifts


----------



## yulilin3

The disney visa meet is open. From 11 to 4, same background as the regular meet line


----------



## mrsap

WOW! What a day at HS today!!! We met Chewey and Darth (both under 5 minute wait!!) And my kids both made Jedi Training and faught against Darth Vader!!!! On top of that, Storm Troopers were walking around the entire area in front of Launch Bay talking to the kids!! It was such an amazing day and I'm so happy we changed our plans to go to HS a second time to take part in all the Star Wars fun!!!!!

For those looking to do Jedi Training, we were there a half hour past park opening and the earliest time available was 11:40, so there's plenty of room even if you're not there exactly at rope drop. They said there are now two stages, and each class has 15 children. Definitely worth the time!

Thank you to all those that have posted and helped us out! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

If I didn't live alone and know that I can't eat this much in sweets before it goes bad...

http://www.thatsnerdalicious.com/news/star-wars-ice-cream/


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> The disney visa meet is open. From 11 to 4, same background as the regular meet line



Does it have to be a Disney Visa or will any Chase visa suffice?


----------



## tinkerhon

Ok---- so just got back from an absolutely amazing day at DHS !!  So, if you like SW a bit, you will have a good time --- if you are a big fan ---  Go. Now. !!  We had a blast --- ok -- just to chime in about what a few others have said--- Club Disney is a lot of fun !! SW --- amazing !!  Got to the park for opening , and were able to sign the kids up for 
JTA for the 1:10pm show--- the line was long already -- the kids (4 and 9) had a blast !!  ( we all agreed this JTA was improved from the last one) --- after the show , we were able to sign them up for the 7:10 show--- ( we got lucky as the 5:10 show was cancelled -- was drizzling a bit) -- show is amazing at night !! 

Were able to meet both Chewy and Vadar for pics---- I was wearing a Dark Side / Vadar baseball jersey which didn't please Chewy --- the Jawas were the best !! For some reason, they loved crayons !!!  Merch-- liked Launch bay , but honestly -- thought "once upon a toy" had a larger selection --- bought the BB8 zippy cup from backlot as well as the Chewy Stein --- 

Might actually change our MK plans tmw and go back to DHS !!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Does it have to be a Disney Visa or will any Chase visa suffice?


they said Disney Visa only, any design


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> Ok---- so just got back from an absolutely amazing day at DHS !!  So, if you like SW a bit, you will have a good time --- if you are a big fan ---  Go. Now. !!  We had a blast --- ok -- just to chime in about what a few others have said--- Club Disney is a lot of fun !! SW --- amazing !!  Got to the park for opening , and were able to sign the kids up for
> JTA for the 1:10pm show--- the line was long already -- the kids (4 and 9) had a blast !!  ( we all agreed this JTA was improved from the last one) --- after the show , we were able to sign them up for the 7:10 show--- ( we got lucky as the 5:10 show was cancelled -- was drizzling a bit) -- show is amazing at night !!
> 
> Were able to meet both Chewy and Vadar for pics---- I was wearing a Dark Side / Vadar baseball jersey which didn't please Chewy --- the Jawas were the best !! For some reason, they loved crayons !!!  Merch-- liked Launch bay , but honestly -- thought "once upon a toy" had a larger selection --- bought the BB8 zippy cup from backlot as well as the Chewy Stein ---
> 
> Might actually change our MK plans tmw and go back to DHS !!


OMG I watched the 7:10pm show...your kids were on stage against Vader right? I think I recognize the little girl in the pic.
If you go again go to Watto's Grotto, better selection and bigger than Launch Bay Cargo


----------



## yulilin3

The Disney site is now updated to include a description of the fireworks:
*This Will Be a Night Long Remembered*
Gather your favorite Jedi, Jawas, Wookiees, droids and Ewoks to watch fireworks illuminate the night. The sights of twinkling lights fill the sky as the sounds of John Williams’ classic _Star Wars_ themes fill the air—including stirring new themes from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_.


While a dazzling array of colors burst above you, imagine the awe-inspiring sights of exploding starships during a legendary _Star Wars_ space battle. What better way is there to celebrate _Star Wars_ than watching a show written on the stars!

It also got updated with both meet and greets and I find funny that under the "attractions" tab they have the picture opportunities:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/star-wars-photo-opportunities/


----------



## pangyal

I love that this is the fastest growing thread on the boards right now! 

Does anyone know if you can fill the BB8 sipper with something boozy? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I watched the 7:10pm show...your kids were on stage against Vader right? I think I recognize the little girl in the pic.
> If you go again go to Watto's Grotto, better selection and bigger than Launch Bay Cargo



Yes !!! My daughter ( the ham) was the 1st to battle Vadar--- my son was up there as well --- he was 2nd little guy in line ---- they had a blast !!!  Yep-- Wattos was really good --- "once upon a toy" has an amazing selection as well !


----------



## lovethattink

tinkerhon said:


> Yes !!! My daughter ( the ham) was the 1st to battle Vadar--- my son was up there as well --- he was 2nd little guy in line ---- they had a blast !!!  Yep-- Wattos was really good --- "once upon a toy" has an amazing selection as well !



I haven't visited Disney Springs for over a year. We need to get out there sometime and check it out. We love Watto's Grotto.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> The Disney site is now updated to include a description of the fireworks:
> *This Will Be a Night Long Remembered*
> Gather your favorite Jedi, Jawas, Wookiees, droids and Ewoks to watch fireworks illuminate the night. The sights of twinkling lights fill the sky as the sounds of John Williams’ classic _Star Wars_ themes fill the air—including stirring new themes from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_.
> 
> 
> While a dazzling array of colors burst above you, imagine the awe-inspiring sights of exploding starships during a legendary _Star Wars_ space battle. What better way is there to celebrate _Star Wars_ than watching a show written on the stars!
> 
> It also got updated with both meet and greets and I find funny that under the "attractions" tab they have the picture opportunities:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/star-wars-photo-opportunities/



You are awesome! I love how you keep us up on all the latest.


----------



## PhoenixWright

mrsap said:


> WOW! What a day at HS today!!! We met Chewey and Darth (both under 5 minute wait!!) And my kids both made Jedi Training and faught against Darth Vader!!!! On top of that, Storm Troopers were walking around the entire area in front of Launch Bay talking to the kids!! It was such an amazing day and I'm so happy we changed our plans to go to HS a second time to take part in all the Star Wars fun!!!!!
> 
> For those looking to do Jedi Training, we were there a half hour past park opening and the earliest time available was 11:40, so there's plenty of room even if you're not there exactly at rope drop. They said there are now two stages, and each class has 15 children. Definitely worth the time!
> 
> Thank you to all those that have posted and helped us out! Enjoy!!!!!



Ahh, good to know. So they can choose whether to fight Vader or the Female Sith when they sign up?

Man, if only they could fight Darth Maul!


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> Yes !!! My daughter ( the ham) was the 1st to battle Vadar--- my son was up there as well --- he was 2nd little guy in line ---- they had a blast !!!  Yep-- Wattos was really good --- "once upon a toy" has an amazing selection as well !


Was he the little one that was toward the front and his robe kept sliding off?



Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> You are awesome! I love how you keep us up on all the latest.


you are welcome. I've been running the Star Wars Weekends thread for yeas and now this one, it'll be sad once Launch Bay and the fireworks go away


----------



## yulilin3

ernt yesterday to Launch Bay again, with Stephanie this time since she didn't get a chance to go with me on the first day.
She loved it, we both agree that to better enjoy the exhibit part it's best to watch the movie at the beginning and not skip it. Obviously if you are pressed for time go ahead and skip it.
She loved all the props and replicas and the general feel
We met Vader and I got the second room, so they do have 2 rooms where Vader "using the force" of course, can be in 2 places at once. Both rooms are identical.  Here's our pic. He was very happy with Stephanie's choice of wardrobe (look at her stockings) but had no idea she had a BB8 shirt under the Fett Bomber Jacket, shhh. I don;t know what the heck I'm doing with my face, it's in between trying to be serious, but, guys, it's Vader next to me!!




Saw some Jawas at the Cantina as well




and Stephanie decided she wants this for Christmas


----------



## yulilin3

after months of speculations I can now confirm that Symphony in the Star: A Galactic Spectacular fireworks will indeed happen on December 18th. No other special things have been confirmed to me for that day but you never know.
I'm hoping for some SW characters scattered around the parks but that's just me hoping, I haven't heard anything on that


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> after months of speculations I can now confirm that Symphony in the Star: A Galactic Spectacular fireworks will indeed happen on December 18th. No other special things have been confirmed to me for that day but you never know.
> I'm hoping for some SW characters scattered around the parks but that's just me hoping, I haven't heard anything on that



Yay!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

DPB announcement
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-offerings-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> DPB announcement
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-offerings-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Did i miss it, or have they not actually announced the dessert party during the fireworks?


----------



## mrsap

PhoenixWright said:


> Ahh, good to know. So they can choose whether to fight Vader or the Female Sith when they sign up?
> 
> Man, if only they could fight Darth Maul!



No! They split the kids up into 2 lines. They happened to be 1st and 2nd on line and their line was chosen to go against Vader. 2nd line against the Seventh Sister. You used to be able to fight Darth Maul from what I saw on older YouTube Videos... The kids can't fight against him now... But he's not completely out of the picture!!! *wink*


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Did i miss it, or have they not actually announced the dessert party during the fireworks?


they have not announced the dessert party


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> they have not announced the dessert party



Oh well, more cupcakes and drinks for us.


----------



## mrsap

Two pictures


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Oh well, more cupcakes and drinks for us.


for sure...I'm certain that once they see that it's not selling well they will post it.


----------



## yulilin3

mrsap said:


> Two pictures


awesome, when we went last night the stormtroopers were actually stopping and posing with people, we tried to get in but there was a massive amount of people trying to get a pic with them


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> Was he the little one that was toward the front and his robe kept sliding off?
> 
> 
> you are welcome. I've been running the Star Wars Weekends thread for yeas and now this one, it'll be sad once Launch Bay and the fireworks go away



Yep--- that was him !!!  That was his "Flashdance" robe !!!  We had to tell him to pick up the shoulders around 100x !!  Lol


----------



## Pluto0809

yulilin3 said:


> I've been running the Star Wars Weekends thread for yeas and now this one, it'll be sad once Launch Bay and the fireworks go away



You know we will need a construction rumors/progress thread for Star Wars Land and with as slow as Disney is with construction, that one might last a few years.


----------



## yulilin3

Pluto0809 said:


> You know we will need a construction rumors/progress thread for Star Wars Land and with as slow as Disney is with construction, that one might last a few years.


true, but it won't be as fun


----------



## yulilin3

DPB is having a Star Wars day, maybe....


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> DPB announcement
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-offerings-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



wdwmagic noticed that the parks blog says fireworks start nightly on December 18th...  (Checked the ADRs for the dessert party but it's still showing the 5th.   )


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> wdwmagic noticed that the parks blog says fireworks start nightly on December 18th...  (Checked the ADRs for the dessert party but it's still showing the 5th.   )


I think they are mistaking the announcement of fireworks on the 18th as starting nightly on the 18th, I can see why they would think that cause it's a bit confusing.
I don't think it'll be nightly until the 5th because Osborne dessert party goes on and that'a a fall out area, which is why there's no dessert party on the 18th...There's a press event today for Launch Bay so maybe we will get more info


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I think they are mistaking the announcement of fireworks on the 18th as starting nightly on the 18th, I can see why they would think that cause it's a bit confusing.
> I don't think it'll be nightly until the 5th because Osborne dessert party goes on and that'a a fall out area, which is why there's no dessert party on the 18th...There's a press event today for Launch Bay so maybe we will get more info



I agree completely.  But I'm happy to grasp at straws!


----------



## eskimopie

Sorry if I missed this in the thread, but is the fireworks and Fantasmic at the same time? Or will you be able to do both of them?


----------



## Skywise

eskimopie said:


> Sorry if I missed this in the thread, but is the fireworks and Fantasmic at the same time? Or will you be able to do both of them?



They should alternate but there might not be that much time to get a good spot if you're coming out of Fantasmic.  If I recall there was about a 30 minute difference between the end of Fantasmic and the start of the fireworks.


----------



## subtchr

eskimopie said:


> Sorry if I missed this in the thread, but is the fireworks and Fantasmic at the same time? Or will you be able to do both of them?



I'll be interested to see what time they set the fireworks on December 18th. I will have a group there, and they are planning on the 9:00 Fantasmic!, and of course seeing the Osborne Lights before that. There's also a 7:00 F!, so the fireworks schedule might switch things up a bit. Should be a fun night!


----------



## yulilin3

eskimopie said:


> Sorry if I missed this in the thread, but is the fireworks and Fantasmic at the same time? Or will you be able to do both of them?


I'm expecting the fireworks on the 18th to be at 10pm
from Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm
March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm
March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> I'll be interested to see what time they set the fireworks on December 18th. I will have a group there, and they are planning on the 9:00 Fantasmic!, and of course seeing the Osborne Lights before that. There's also a 7:00 F!, so the fireworks schedule might switch things up a bit. Should be a fun night!


the fireworks will probably be at 10pm. GMR closes at 8:45pm and TSMM at 9:15pm they have to give time for both attractions to empty.


----------



## Ferrentinos

I really hope that the do start it earlier - I know I'm dreaming but we'll be there over xmas week and would love to see these fireworks!


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I'm expecting the fireworks on the 18th to be at 10pm
> from Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm
> March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm
> March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm


I think I need to go back and read. There are fireworks on the 18th? We may need to head over. We'll be at BWI


----------



## Mark P.

Hmmm...Need a little advisement here, please 

I just booked (and pre-paid just north of $200 I might add) for the Symphony of the Stars Dessert Party for Sunday, March 6th.  The only booking time was for that date was for 7:00, so it felt safe to assume that that's the time for the show for that date.  (Insert the "_what does assume means_" joke stand for here,lol).

Having switched our trip from SWW in May to Flower and Garden in March, I am painfully aware that dates & times change, but Symphony is not even listed on the Park Schedule site for that day.  However, Fantasmic is scheduled for 7:00, the same time as the Symphony Show we booked.  Can the two be going on at the same time?

I suppose I could call Guest Services, and I hate to say it, at times they seem to be last to know what's going on.  We all know how the SWW info. they fed us worked out.  And I called for another thing a short while back, and I mentioned that the Flower & Garden Festival was extended and that was met with "I wasn't aware of that" line.  

Suggestions welcomed!  
Thanks,
-Mark


----------



## yulilin3

@Mark P.  The desert party starts at 7pm with the fireworks at 8pm


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I think I need to go back and read. There are fireworks on the 18th? We may need to head over. We'll be at BWI


I've been posting for about a month and a half about these fireworks since I saw the change of closing hours for gmr and tsmm and the fact that there isn't an Osborne dessert party that night. They just announce it today on the dpb


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I think they are mistaking the announcement of fireworks on the 18th as starting nightly on the 18th, I can see why they would think that cause it's a bit confusing.
> I don't think it'll be nightly until the 5th because Osborne dessert party goes on and that'a a fall out area, which is why there's no dessert party on the 18th...There's a press event today for Launch Bay so maybe we will get more info


Yulady, on another thread, someone noted that Studios closes at 10:00 on the 18th, 19th, and 20th before the hours revert back to a 9:00p close. I haven't checked GMR or TSMM times for the 19th or 20th because you are much better at sleuthing than me!  

Possibly fireworks the complete weekend??


----------



## Mark P.

yulilin3 said:


> @Mark P.  The desert party starts at 7pm with the fireworks at 8pm


Calming down now...Thank you!  Wonder when the WDW site will add it to the schedule for that day...


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yulady, on another thread, someone noted that Studios closes at 10:00 on the 18th, 19th, and 20th before the hours revert back to a 9:00p close. I haven't checked GMR or TSMM times for the 19th or 20th because you are much better at sleuthing than me!
> 
> Possibly fireworks the complete weekend??


No change in gmr and tsmm closing times for the rest of the weekend and there's Osborne dessert Patti both days


----------



## AngiTN

mrsap said:


> View attachment 138508 View attachment 138509
> 
> No! They split the kids up into 2 lines. They happened to be 1st and 2nd on line and their line was chosen to go against Vader. 2nd line against the Seventh Sister. *You used to be able to fight Darth Maul* from what I saw on older YouTube Videos... The kids can't fight against him now... But he's not completely out of the picture!!! *wink*


You could fight Darth Maul during SWW. They did the same format, 2 lines, 1 went on stage and fought Vadar and the other went down on the ground and fought Maul.


----------



## yulilin3

Mark P. said:


> Calming down now...Thank you!  Wonder when the WDW site will add it to the schedule for that day...


They haven't added any of the fireworks dates to the schedule, and it starts in less than a month


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> You could fight Darth Maul during SWW. They did the same format, 2 lines, 1 went on stage and fought Vadar and the other went down on the ground and fought Maul.


The new JT is different, the kids fight Vader and the Seventh Sister Inquisitor, Maul appears only at the end to battle the Padawan that is part of the show


----------



## subtchr

yulilin3 said:


> the fireworks will probably be at 10pm. GMR closes at 8:45pm and TSMM at 9:15pm they have to give time for both attractions to empty.



Thanks as always for your insight! Right now my group is scheduled to leave DHS after the 9:00 F! to check in to our hotel. I may have to convince them to hang out a bit longer...although we will have had an overnight bus trip from Indiana to get to Orlando that day, so exhaustion may win out. I'll do my best, and at least we can see them as we head to the bus!


----------



## Skywise

Symphony of the Stars event page - No times shown yet.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tudios/star-wars-symphony-in-stars-fireworks/


----------



## Mark P.

Skywise said:


> Symphony of the Stars event page - No times shown yet.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tudios/star-wars-symphony-in-stars-fireworks/


Yeah, but they've got the whole pre-paying in full thing down pat, though


----------



## yulilin3

And now we wait to see if the questions on the dpb get answered


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> Thanks as always for your insight! Right now my group is scheduled to leave DHS after the 9:00 F! to check in to our hotel. I may have to convince them to hang out a bit longer...although we will have had an overnight bus trip from Indiana to get to Orlando that day, so exhaustion may win out. I'll do my best, and at least we can see them as we head to the bus!


that's what all those cupcakes are for


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> And now we wait to see if the questions on the dpb get answered



Your faith in the DPB will be your undoing!


----------



## SureAsLiz

Skywise said:


> wdwmagic noticed that the parks blog says fireworks start nightly on December 18th...  (Checked the ADRs for the dessert party but it's still showing the 5th.   )





yulilin3 said:


> I think they are mistaking the announcement of fireworks on the 18th as starting nightly on the 18th, I can see why they would think that cause it's a bit confusing.
> I don't think it'll be nightly until the 5th because Osborne dessert party goes on and that'a a fall out area, which is why there's no dessert party on the 18th...There's a press event today for Launch Bay so maybe we will get more info



It is a nightly thing beginning on the 18th.



> *Coming Dec. 18*
> Each night, Guests will be treated to “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular,” a dazzling _Star Wars_-themed fireworks show set to memorable_ Star Wars_ music from throughout the saga.



This is the note sent to CMs


----------



## yulilin3

SureAsLiz said:


> It is a nightly thing beginning on the 18th.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the note sent to CMs


that is AWESOME news!!


----------



## Skywise

Will the dessert party be extended too or is it just starting on the 5th?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I posted this to DPB... Awaiting moderation...


*Carolyn on December 4th, 2015 at 11:05 am*
_Your comment is awaiting moderation._

What are the END DATES for 1) Launch Bay exhibits/film, 2) Meet n Greets, and 3) Galactic Food offerings? 

For many of us who had planned for Star Wars Weekends (now cancelled) and/or for the Dark Side Half in April, it would mean a lot if these things continued through June.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Skywise said:


> Will the dessert party be extended too or is it just starting on the 5th?


Looks like the dessert party is still only Jan 5th - March 19th


----------



## yulilin3

I wonder what they are going to do with the firework fallout then, none of the times for GMR or TSMM have changed, or are the fireworks that different that they wouldn't affect the operations of those attractions?


----------



## Skywise

SureAsLiz said:


> Looks like the dessert party is still only Jan 5th - March 19th



Thanks - Not really a prob as I'll be happy to the Osborne Lights dinner on 1/3 and follow it up with Star Wars fireworks for the "dessert"  

Edit:  Not that that's actually happening, nosirree - that'd be like jinxing it or something...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Thanks - Not really a prob as I'll be happy to the Osborne Lights dinner on 1/3 and follow it up with Star Wars fireworks for the "dessert"
> 
> Edit:  Not that that's actually happening, nosirree - that'd be like jinxing it or something...


the dinner menu looks good. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, plus they will also have the desserts


----------



## yulilin3

The Medals for the Dark Side Race Weekend


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> The Medals for the Dark Side Race Weekend


I just received this in an email and was FREAKING OUT! LOVE THESE!


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

I am so excited this is starting early!  We will be there 12/22 and trying to see Osborne lights, Fantasmic, and the fireworks all in one night when it closes at 9.  I wonder what time they will be?


----------



## yulilin3

pinkgirlmommy said:


> I am so excited this is starting early!  We will be there 12/22 and trying to see Osborne lights, Fantasmic, and the fireworks all in one night when it closes at 9.  I wonder what time they will be?


I'm thinking the only way this would work is for them to be after park closing so if the park closes at 9pm the fireworks would be at 10pm


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just received this in an email and was FREAKING OUT! LOVE THESE!


the Tie Fighter one will be mine


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> the Tie Fighter one will be mine


That's the 10-K, right?? Very cool!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's the 10-K, right?? Very cool!!


she answered your question
These offerings are ongoing – no end dates.


----------



## Aerorea

I'm trying really hard not to feel completely ripped off over the opening night event. It was such a big deal to get those tickets and now it seems that everything unique about it is gone. If we weren't flying out on the 18th, I'd consider cancelling.

Edit: Gah... such a first world problem. I know there'll be something great...I just wish they'd give us some more info about what we're paying for.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> she answered your question
> These offerings are ongoing – no end dates.


WHAT?!?  It's a DPB miracle!!! 

How does Disney do this?!? They TOOK SWW away from me, and now I somehow feel like Chirstmas has come early because they're extending these few offerings?!?  Mad geniuses, I tell ya'!!


----------



## likesdisney

So. There is a dessert party on the 18th?  Won't sell out will. It in the next few hours will it. Sorry if I've misunderstood but I'm looking at this quickly while on a fast break at work lol


----------



## SureAsLiz

likesdisney said:


> So. There is a dessert party on the 18th?  Won't sell out will. It in the next few hours will it. Sorry if I've misunderstood but I'm looking at this quickly while on a fast break at work lol


No dessert party. Just the fireworks. The actual party starts 1/5

There is a special after-hours party on the 17th which may have caused some confusion


----------



## AThrillingChase

Can anyone tell me what the character is on the 10k medal strap? I have been creaking my neck sideways trying to figure it out but I'm going to pull something soon. lol

ETA - Forget me. Someone just informed me it is a pilot and I had a duh moment. With the just gray on black shading, I was definitely seeing 2 small heads instead of one pilot helmet. I kept thinking is this some strange character from one of the animated series that I don't know??


----------



## Skywise

likesdisney said:


> So. There is a dessert party on the 18th?  Won't sell out will. It in the next few hours will it. Sorry if I've misunderstood but I'm looking at this quickly while on a fast break at work lol



There's a Star Wars "launch" party on the 17th that includes the movie and fireworks at an after party but that's sold out (though you might try calling to see if anybody's cancelled)

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-for-disney-springs-amc-theatres-in-florida/

That's different from the Dessert party which is a "cake and cookie" affair in a special viewing area for the fireworks which starts January 5th.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/


----------



## yulilin3

Aerorea said:


> I'm trying really hard not to feel completely ripped off over the opening night event. It was such a big deal to get those tickets and now it seems that everything unique about it is gone. If we weren't flying out on the 18th, I'd consider cancelling.
> 
> Edit: Gah... such a first world problem. I know there'll be something great...I just wish they'd give us some more info about what we're paying for.


I would probably feel the same way, I really hope they bring out loads of characters out for you guys. After the event, if you still feel the same way, email them. They have gotten really good at refunding people for subpar service and experiences


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Can anyone tell me what the character is on the 10k medal strap? I have been creaking my neck sideways trying to figure it out but I'm going to pull something soon. lol


they look like mirror images of an evil Ewok  and now my neck hurts too


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I would probably feel the same way, I really hope they bring out loads of characters out for you guys. After the event, if you still feel the same way, email them. They have gotten really good at refunding people for subpar service and experiences


 
Truth. I was refunded for the merry and bright pavement seating disaster. Hopefully after I complained, they will now set out some tables for everyone in the future even if it rains. The SWW dessert party was an absolute blast last year, so I am hoping this one is just as good! Though I really really want some DJ Lobot entertainment...



yulilin3 said:


> they look like mirror images of an evil Ewok  and now my neck hurts too


 
@HockeyMomNH kindly informed me it is a pilot  When you see it, you will smack your forehead and say duh. Or at least I did lol.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> she answered your question
> These offerings are ongoing – no end dates.


I didn't think to ask about fireworks because I assumed they were ending on 3/19 when the dessert party ends. Do we KNOW that's the case, though? Me and my assumptions... Not wise with Disney...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw this re: fireworks on FB... http://www.insidethemagic.net/2015/...-disneys-hollywood-studios-walt-disney-world/


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Truth. I was refunded for the merry and bright pavement seating disaster. Hopefully after I complained, they will now set out some tables for everyone in the future even if it rains. The SWW dessert party was an absolute blast last year, so I am hoping this one is just as good! Though I really really want some DJ Lobot entertainment...
> 
> 
> 
> @HockeyMomNH kindly informed me it is a pilot  When you see it, you will smack your forehead and say duh. Or at least I did lol.


OMG I still don't see it, I feel stupid


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

Guys and Gals page 200...this thread will be closed at 250, any guesses how fast we can reach the magic number?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Guys and Gals page 200...this thread will be closed at 250, any guesses how fast we can reach the magic number?



Punch it!


----------



## 2girlsmom

I have not been paying attention to the start dates on the new fireworks, but am super excited now. We are going to be at HS for 12/22, and have purchased Merry & Bright for Osborne Lights for that night, and plan to see Force Awakens on 12/23 at Disney Springs, so we'll definitely want to stay for the fireworks Tuesday night. DH will LOVE it!


----------



## palmtreegirl

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just received this in an email and was FREAKING OUT! LOVE THESE!



The 10K medal is cooler then the 1/2 marathon one.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Guys and Gals page 200...this thread will be closed at 250, any guesses how fast we can reach the magic number?


My guess is the early morning hours of December 18th!  Or, early on the 17th if UK DISers report that they've watched the premiere.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> My guess is the early morning hours of December 18th!  Or, early on the 17th if UK DISers report that they've watched the premiere.


it'll be all
Wow!! It was Great!! or, ugh! I didn't like it!!
BUT NO SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Aerorea

Thanks for letting me vent a little and for the info about refunds. Good to know!

On a lighter note...here's my front porch and our "nerd" tree (Disney, SW, ST, and a bunch of other stuff).


It's getting crowded!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Aerorea said:


> Thanks for letting me vent a little and for the info about refunds. Good to know!
> 
> On a lighter note...here's my front porch and our "nerd" tree (Disney, SW, ST, and a bunch of other stuff).
> 
> View attachment 138545
> It's getting crowded!
> 
> View attachment 138546


Very cool!!  Our sunroom windows...


----------



## Aerorea

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Very cool!!  Our sunroom windows...
> 
> View attachment 138548



Love it!


----------



## williamscm3

Oh I hope the fireworks and dessert party will still be offered in August when we go!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DPB answered my follow up question...

*Carolyn on December 4th, 2015 at 12:31 pm*
Thanks Jennifer — that’s great!! Is there an END DATE for the fireworks?? Didn’t think to ask before…





*Jennifer Fickley-Baker on December 4th, 2015 at 1:42 pm*
Ongoing – no end date to report at this time.


----------



## Iowamomof4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DPB answered my follow up question...
> 
> *Carolyn on December 4th, 2015 at 12:31 pm*
> Thanks Jennifer — that’s great!! Is there an END DATE for the fireworks?? Didn’t think to ask before…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Fickley-Baker on December 4th, 2015 at 1:42 pm*
> Ongoing – no end date to report at this time.



Trying desperately to NOT get my hopes up that these fireworks will still be happening in September, but I'm starting to think there's at least a chance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> Trying desperately to NOT get my hopes up that these fireworks will still be happening in September, but I'm starting to think there's at least a chance.


I hear ya'... I generally try to assume it won't happen and then be pleasantly surprised if it does! Doesn't always work... (see SWW2016)


----------



## book_junkie

yulilin3 said:


> There are a lot of different positions and times
> You can work at the expo giving out the packets, those are during the day
> On r race days you can help with runner directions, water and powerade, giving medals, bag check...those can be from 4am all the way until 1pm. You usually work 6 hour shifts


Awesome, thanks! Will definitely check it out! Sounds like an awesome way to get involved.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I still don't see it, I feel stupid


 
lol it's hard. But, if you're tilting your head sideways, the blank space in the center is the raised portion/stripe on the helmet. It is kind of a weird version with the gray and black, almost like it is stretched wide.


----------



## likesdisney

Well I may not be there for the dessert party but at least I'll get to see the fireworks.  Plus still super excited about the new food offerings and popcorn bucket.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I know you guys will appreciate this...

I just got an email from my MIL, who is at Brookstone Christmas shopping, apparently.  She emailed me a picture of a "robot" that she thought my son would like for Christmas.  It's BB-8, of course.  Like she'd know something about a cool new Star Wars toy before me.  LOL.  Bless her heart.


----------



## likesdisney

Is there any fastpass available for fireworks at HS?


----------



## Skywise

likesdisney said:


> Is there any fastpass available for fireworks at HS?



Not yet.  There's not even an official schedule yet!


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> Is there any fastpass available for fireworks at HS?


there's no need for fp for fireworks at DHS. Plenty of good spaces to watch them from


----------



## yulilin3

Dear Disney I.T. department, please check your spelling, grammar and dates before posting:
Conclude your day in a galaxy far, far away with an epic fireworks finale bursting with Star Wars music and magic—nightly starting December 18, 2016. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tudios/star-wars-symphony-in-stars-fireworks/


----------



## yulilin3

fireworks times, also change in closing hours for DHS

12/18 - Park close changed from 10:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
12/19 - Park close changed from 10:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
12/20 - Park close changed from 10:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
12/21 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
12/22 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
12/23 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
12/24 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
12/25 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
12/26 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
12/27 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
12/28 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
12/29 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
12/30 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight *
and with that I bid all of you a great weekend


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Here is a better view of the tie fighter pilot on the 10K medal.  Hope this helps.


----------



## yulilin3

HockeyMomNH said:


> Here is a better view of the tie fighter pilot on the 10K medal.  Hope this helps.


I see it now...thank you so much


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

"Chewie, we're home...."   (Look what came home with us today...)


----------



## yulilin3

If you're coming this month, along with the added hours, a lot of Fantasmic! shows have been added


----------



## epcotty

Does that mean there'll be a 3rd Fantasmic?  (They almost never do that to my knowledge)


----------



## hiroMYhero

epcotty said:


> Does that mean there'll be a 3rd Fantasmic?  (They almost never do that to my knowledge)


They do have 3 Fants during the Christmas weeks. Usually standing room only for the first two Fants of the night.


----------



## HCinKC

We needed new Christmas stockings, but I couldn't find four different ones I liked...so I just finished making them. We have a "fancy" Christmas tree according to DH and ODS, but our mantle gets all it's nerd on. Everyone picked their favorite except YDS. That third one is Commander Cody for ODS, and I assigned the 16 month old Vader because black was the only other fur color Joann had when I went. Haha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 I also got the new pack of SW ornaments from Target for the garland.


----------



## PhoenixWright

Absolutely excellent news! We'll be there for 3 more nights when the Star Wars fireworks start. Can't wait to see them live!


----------



## Skywise

Times are up now for Symphony of the Stars for the month of December...

But not January!!!!!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

I'm practically foaming at the mouth I'm so excited!!!!!  But this has all thrown a major monkey wrench into my perfectly planned itinerary!!!!!


----------



## rmm155

Another Jta question,  sparked by anxiety.  We are going to DHS tomorrow for EMH. We need to be in one of the first 3 shows.  How early should we be there?  I was planning on leaving at 7 for 8, but now I'm thinking earlier.


----------



## PhoenixWright

TigrLvsPooh said:


> I'm practically foaming at the mouth I'm so excited!!!!!  But this has all thrown a major monkey wrench into my perfectly planned itinerary!!!!!



lol same here! We have some decisions to make. We're at SeaWorld the first night it happens, then the Sat night we're seeing the MSEP at MK, I really don't want to leave it to our last night in case there's rain or the park is full or something.

Wondering if I can catch a MSEP at 9:30, then high-tail it to DHS to catch it at 11. Hmm...


----------



## lovethattink

I think the 18th is going to be super busy that day. Isn't it the last MVMCP?  So Epcot and DHS are the only night time parks open, if that's the case.  I've talked to so many locals who are seeing the movie the 17th and early the 18th; then heading over to DHS. That's what we are doing,  minus the 17th.


----------



## RachaelA

rmm155 said:


> Another Jta question,  sparked by anxiety.  We are going to DHS tomorrow for EMH. We need to be in one of the first 3 shows.  How early should we be there?  I was planning on leaving at 7 for 8, but now I'm thinking earlier.


We were there yesterday (Friday) and signed up at 8:30 and got one of the last spots in the 11:40 shows. (Not positive how many shows were before that but 11:40 was the first with spots available when we got there).


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

You guys! We are in line right now. We got here super early but wanted to make sure girls got in. They're so excited!!


----------



## yulilin3

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> You guys! We are in line right now. We got here super early but wanted to make sure girls got in. They're so excited!!


have an awesome day!!


----------



## yulilin3

with the whole hours shuffle make sure to notice the new closing times for GMR and TSMM if you plan to do those attractions in the evening
There will be 3 F! starting Dec 25 through Dec. 31st at 7 pm, 8:30 pm and 10:30 pm
No symphony in the Stars on Dec. 31st since they have the regular NYE fireworks at midnight


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

yulilin3 said:


> have an awesome day!!


Thank you!! We were first to sign up. We wanted to make sure we got in after missing on Monday. 9:40 show! About to ride TSMM since we don't have a fp and head on over to Launch Bay


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Quick question...if we are not there by 9:10 (9:40 show) will they give my kids' spots away? We are in line for Vader right now and probably have 15 minutes left but want to get this done before the line gets insane.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Quick question...if we are not there by 9:10 (9:40 show) will they give my kids' spots away? We are in line for Vader right now and probably have 15 minutes left but want to get this done before the line gets insane.




Did you make it? If you happen to go to Min & Bill's for any Star Wars themed items, could you please ask and report back if the souvenir kids meal is covered under the dining plan?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Ok then, the Symphany in the Stars dessert party has just been posted!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

For those who have been there - roughly what time of day did you go to LB?  How long was the line to get in (posted and actual if you remember) and how long were the lines for Chewie and Vader?

Thanks!


----------



## RachaelA

We went at 2:15 yesterday. 20 minutes for the movie. We skipped it. Vader said 25 chewy said 30. We did the visa m&g and regret just not doing the regular line. We waited 25 and it was so hot. We waited 15 for chewy. Traded with the jawas.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

mrsap said:


> WOW! What a day at HS today!!! We met Chewey and Darth (both under 5 minute wait!!) And my kids both made Jedi Training and faught against Darth Vader!!!! On top of that, Storm Troopers were walking around the entire area in front of Launch Bay talking to the kids!! It was such an amazing day and I'm so happy we changed our plans to go to HS a second time to take part in all the Star Wars fun!!!!!
> 
> For those looking to do Jedi Training, we were there a half hour past park opening and the earliest time available was 11:40, so there's plenty of room even if you're not there exactly at rope drop. They said there are now two stages, and each class has 15 children. Definitely worth the time!
> 
> Thank you to all those that have posted and helped us out! Enjoy!!!!!



Can I ask about what time you were at the meet n greets? I am trying to figure my HS day, and was hoping for a late arrival (10-11) since we'll be there until fireworks in January. Under 5 minutes I like!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> For those who have been there - roughly what time of day did you go to LB?  How long was the line to get in (posted and actual if you remember) and how long were the lines for Chewie and Vader?
> 
> Thanks!





RachaelA said:


> We went at 2:15 yesterday. 20 minutes for the movie. We skipped it. Vader said 25 chewy said 30. We did the visa m&g and regret just not doing the regular line. We waited 25 and it was so hot. We waited 15 for chewy. Traded with the jawas.



Great minds??


----------



## likesdisney

If I was to get to HS early on a Sunday afternoon probably 130/2, what can I expect from Launch Bay?  Hoping to get a couple hours or so in maybe have lunch at Backlot express and go to Launch Bay.  I will have to head back to hotel at about 430/5 so I can be back in time for dinner reservation at 6.   This sound possible?


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> Did you make it? If you happen to go to Min & Bill's for any Star Wars themed items, could you please ask and report back if the souvenir kids meal is covered under the dining plan?


We are already back at the resort. So sorry I don't have this information for you!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

likesdisney said:


> If I was to get to HS early on a Sunday afternoon probably 130/2, what can I expect from Launch Bay?  Hoping to get a couple hours or so in maybe have lunch at Backlot express and go to Launch Bay.  I will have to head back to hotel at about 430/5 so I can be back in time for dinner reservation at 6.   This sound possible?


We just left Launch Bay about 20 mins ago. It's 1:30 right now and when we left both meet and greets were only 30 mins. I don't think that's bad at all with it being Saturday and EMH day. It really depends on the day, but it sounds doable to me!


----------



## Iowamomof4

It will be interesting to see how things change wrt the M/G times as we go forward. At this point, most people already had their trips planned with each day already pre-determined. How might things change as we get a month into Launch Bay and people begin to arrive at WDW having made plans that include attending LB and JTA as well as other new things at DHS? My guess is wait times will increase.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> It will be interesting to see how things change wrt the M/G times as we go forward. At this point, most people already had their trips planned with each day already pre-determined. How might things change as we get a month into Launch Bay and people begin to arrive at WDW having made plans that include attending LB and JTA as well as other new things at DHS? My guess is wait times will increase.


 I was wondering about this too, but then again I am always surprised by how many people DON'T really plan their days!! Maybe it won't be that drastic a change??


----------



## nuzmom

We leave this Monday am!!! I'm feeling a bit ripped off over the opening night after hours event... if I knew then what I know now - we would have just bought opening night tickets. I sure hope we're not totally disappointed, but if I am, I will be asking for a partial refund. If it's "not crowded" and we get pictures with lots of characters, get to ride Star Tours without much of a wait, and view the fireworks without being packed in - then it will be worth it.


----------



## lovethattink

nuzmom said:


> We leave this Monday am!!! I'm feeling a bit ripped off over the opening night after hours event... if I knew then what I know now - we would have just bought opening night tickets. I sure hope we're not totally disappointed, but if I am, I will be asking for a partial refund. If it's "not crowded" and we get pictures with lots of characters, get to ride Star Tours without much of a wait, and view the fireworks without being packed in - then it will be worth it.



Those were all things I took into consideration when we decided not to go with the package.  I had a gut feeling Launch Bay would open before the release of the movie. Figured there had to at least be soft openings and if not I'd catch it another time.  But the main deciding factor was not having assigned seats and reading about Disney Springs opening in the morning for people to line up.


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> here's my post with lots of pic, a video of the stormtrooppers and my thoughts...A post on the JT to come, no video of the show because I already saw some on youtube, no point taking the same video.
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios
> @Good Morning Dewdrop  and anyone else wanting to translate, there are tons of Aurebesh in here. Have fun




Just read your blog post.  It was great as usual @yulilin3.  

We just got back from what I would have to say was not our most magical Disney Vacation ever- two of the four of us ended up at Urgent Care, and something seemed to definitely be missing from this trip, even with Christmas all around us. Animal Kingdom Lodge is incredible, and seeing giraffes outside my room was awesome.  Perhaps it was the realization that I won't be returning in May for SWW combined with all the other stuff going on in our family right now.  However... that's another post for another thread...

We were at DHS on 11/27 briefly (before the first urgent care trip, lol) and again on 11/30.  So if there were any soft openings we missed them.  I had planned on taking my oldest to check out LB this past Thursday, our last day, but we got caught up at MK shopping on Main Street, and we didn't get to the buses until a little before 6:20.  Even taking the monorail to The Contemporary and even if a bus was waiting, there was no chance of getting to DHS before 7, but I digress...

Yuli, thanks for the review.  On the one hand, I knew if I went to see it, I would be disappointed.  Not because I expected more, but because of the fact that this is the best Disney felt to offer the die hard SWW fans.  On the other hand, I had that nagging feeling of "what if I underestimated it, and it's really awesome???".  I know now that I didn't.  I agree 100% that AP holders and regulars will not visit LB more than a couple of times.  I can definitely see this attraction fading away after the Episode VII hype dies down.  That being said, I can also see Disney changing just enough of it and marketing it like the next huge thing just to get more bodies in the door.  By Spring, Launch Bay will be a no wait walk in, with the only lines being for Vader and Chewie.

Like I said, I am looking forward to the new SWL as much as anyone else, but I am still hugely disappointed that I'll never get to experience one last SWW with my oldest, and that by the time SWL is done, it won't be the same experience.

Sorry, just not feeling very "Disney Positive" lately, and to be honest, I can't blame it solely on Disney, so I'll chalk this last week up to bad timing, and ride out the no SWW blues, and hope the magic returns full force come October...

And of course, whatever you are celebrating... Happy Holidays to everyone here!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> here's my post with lots of pic, a video of the stormtrooppers and my thoughts...A post on the JT to come, no video of the show because I already saw some on youtube, no point taking the same video.
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios
> @Good Morning Dewdrop  and anyone else wanting to translate, there are tons of Aurebesh in here. Have fun


Just had a chance to read this -- thanks for sharing it! Sounds a lot like what I expected from Disney's official descriptions.

I would never expect this to be the kind of thing AP holders keep returning to, and I don't expect it to equal SWW -- certainly not alone !! -- and not even with the other new offerings.

Like I said before, I see this as a temporary stop gap between now and SWL. I'm still disappointed they didn't opt for at least one final SWW.

With all that said, we're still looking forward to SotF in DL in Jan, and hope at least most of the DHS stuff sticks around for our Apr Dark Side Half trip.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LoKiHB said:


> Just read your blog post.  It was great as usual @yulilin3.
> 
> We just got back from what I would have to say was not our most magical Disney Vacation ever- two of the four of us ended up at Urgent Care, and something seemed to definitely be missing from this trip, even with Christmas all around us. Animal Kingdom Lodge is incredible, and seeing giraffes outside my room was awesome.  Perhaps it was the realization that I won't be returning in May for SWW combined with all the other stuff going on in our family right now.  However... that's another post for another thread...
> 
> We were at DHS on 11/27 briefly (before the first urgent care trip, lol) and again on 11/30.  So if there were any soft openings we missed them.  I had planned on taking my oldest to check out LB this past Thursday, our last day, but we got caught up at MK shopping on Main Street, and we didn't get to the buses until a little before 6:20.  Even taking the monorail to The Contemporary and even if a bus was waiting, there was no chance of getting to DHS before 7, but I digress...
> 
> Yuli, thanks for the review.  On the one hand, I knew if I went to see it, I would be disappointed.  Not because I expected more, but because of the fact that this is the best Disney felt to offer the die hard SWW fans.  On the other hand, I had that nagging feeling of "what if I underestimated it, and it's really awesome???".  I know now that I didn't.  I agree 100% that AP holders and regulars will not visit LB more than a couple of times.  I can definitely see this attraction fading away after the Episode VII hype dies down.  That being said, I can also see Disney changing just enough of it and marketing it like the next huge thing just to get more bodies in the door.  By Spring, Launch Bay will be a no wait walk in, with the only lines being for Vader and Chewie.
> 
> Like I said, I am looking forward to the new SWL as much as anyone else, but I am still hugely disappointed that I'll never get to experience one last SWW with my oldest, and that by the time SWL is done, it won't be the same experience.
> 
> Sorry, just not feeling very "Disney Positive" lately, and to be honest, I can't blame it solely on Disney, so I'll chalk this last week up to bad timing, and ride out the no SWW blues, and hope the magic returns full force come October...
> 
> And of course, whatever you are celebrating... Happy Holidays to everyone here!



Yikes!! Hope everyone is ok now!! Sorry you didn't have a great trip... I hope that whatever pixie dust wasn't there for you this trip, that it's back in spades in Oct!!


----------



## mrsap

rmm155 said:


> Another Jta question,  sparked by anxiety.  We are going to DHS tomorrow for EMH. We need to be in one of the first 3 shows.  How early should we be there?  I was planning on leaving at 7 for 8, but now I'm thinking earlier.



Hey! We were there at 8:30 for what we thought was a 9:00 park opening. They ended up opening at 8, so we were on line at exactly 8:40. By that point they still had plenty of shows left, starting at 11:40 (which we took). They said they made it easier now for more kids to participate (2 stages, 15 kids per stage) and I believe it's every 40 minutes after every hour. You'll be just fine! Enjoy it, it's SO much fun to watch your kids up there!


----------



## Sammyjo199

yulilin3 said:


> fireworks times, also change in closing hours for DHS
> 
> 12/18 - Park close changed from 10:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
> 12/19 - Park close changed from 10:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
> 12/20 - Park close changed from 10:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
> 12/21 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
> 12/22 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
> 12/23 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
> 12/24 - Park close changed from 9:00pm to *11:00pm* and Fireworks added at *11:00pm*
> 12/25 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
> 12/26 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
> 12/27 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
> 12/28 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
> 12/29 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight*
> 12/30 - Park close changed from 11:00pm to *midnight* and Fireworks added at *midnight *
> and with that I bid all of you a great weekend


Is there also an update for January?


----------



## yulilin3

Sammyjo199 said:


> Is there also an update for January?


not from Jan 1st throught Jan 4th.
I have the times for fireworks from Jan 5th through March 19th for the dessert party
January 5 – March 6-  7:00pm – 8:15pm, fireworks are at 8pm. 

March  7  – March 12- 7:30pm – 8:45pm, fireworks are at 8:30pm

March 13 – March 19-  8:30pm – 9:45pm, fireworks are at 9:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Just read your blog post.  It was great as usual @yulilin3.
> 
> We just got back from what I would have to say was not our most magical Disney Vacation ever- two of the four of us ended up at Urgent Care, and something seemed to definitely be missing from this trip, even with Christmas all around us. Animal Kingdom Lodge is incredible, and seeing giraffes outside my room was awesome.  Perhaps it was the realization that I won't be returning in May for SWW combined with all the other stuff going on in our family right now.  However... that's another post for another thread...
> 
> We were at DHS on 11/27 briefly (before the first urgent care trip, lol) and again on 11/30.  So if there were any soft openings we missed them.  I had planned on taking my oldest to check out LB this past Thursday, our last day, but we got caught up at MK shopping on Main Street, and we didn't get to the buses until a little before 6:20.  Even taking the monorail to The Contemporary and even if a bus was waiting, there was no chance of getting to DHS before 7, but I digress...
> 
> Yuli, thanks for the review.  On the one hand, I knew if I went to see it, I would be disappointed.  Not because I expected more, but because of the fact that this is the best Disney felt to offer the die hard SWW fans.  On the other hand, I had that nagging feeling of "what if I underestimated it, and it's really awesome???".  I know now that I didn't.  I agree 100% that AP holders and regulars will not visit LB more than a couple of times.  I can definitely see this attraction fading away after the Episode VII hype dies down.  That being said, I can also see Disney changing just enough of it and marketing it like the next huge thing just to get more bodies in the door.  By Spring, Launch Bay will be a no wait walk in, with the only lines being for Vader and Chewie.
> 
> Like I said, I am looking forward to the new SWL as much as anyone else, but I am still hugely disappointed that I'll never get to experience one last SWW with my oldest, and that by the time SWL is done, it won't be the same experience.
> 
> Sorry, just not feeling very "Disney Positive" lately, and to be honest, I can't blame it solely on Disney, so I'll chalk this last week up to bad timing, and ride out the no SWW blues, and hope the magic returns full force come October...
> 
> And of course, whatever you are celebrating... Happy Holidays to everyone here!


I'm sorry you had a less than magical time and hope everyone is ok and feeling better.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just had a chance to read this -- thanks for sharing it! Sounds a lot like what I expected from Disney's official descriptions.
> 
> I would never expect this to be the kind of thing AP holders keep returning to, and I don't expect it to equal SWW -- certainly not alone !! -- and not even with the other new offerings.
> 
> Like I said before, I see this as a temporary stop gap between now and SWL. I'm still disappointed they didn't opt for at least one final SWW.
> 
> With all that said, we're still looking forward to SotF in DL in Jan, and hope at least most of the DHS stuff sticks around for our Apr Dark Side Half trip.


the only thing that might not be here in April are the fireworks, but I really hope they extend them, at least until the race.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> For those who have been there - roughly what time of day did you go to LB?  How long was the line to get in (posted and actual if you remember) and how long were the lines for Chewie and Vader?
> 
> Thanks!


went around 5:45pm Launch Bay movie was about 15 minutes. Chewie was 25 minutes Vader 30 minutes. Met Chewie first and it was around 20 minute wait, waited until around 7:10 pm (with the park closing at 8 pm) for Vader the wait time said 60 minutes but it ended up being 30 minutes


----------



## HCinKC

Iowamomof4 said:


> It will be interesting to see how things change wrt the M/G times as we go forward. At this point, most people already had their trips planned with each day already pre-determined. How might things change as we get a month into Launch Bay and people begin to arrive at WDW having made plans that include attending LB and JTA as well as other new things at DHS? My guess is wait times will increase.


I tend to agree...at the very least for JTA. Initially, I was pretty surprised that people were arriving after opening and getting morning slots still. I suppose that makes some sense though since it's been down for a while, and many people probably don't realize it's running again. OTOH, with all of the construction taking over DHS, I have to wonder how many people will skip it altogether. I know the most popular rides are still open, but a lot of people may not want to bother with a visit to a "half day" park under these circumstances. It's hard to say. I know if it were me, I'd be keeping a close eye on reports. We enjoy DHS and would still plan good time there. I sure wouldn't want my oldest to miss the new JTA! OTOH, with the exception of AK, I like to plan mornings at one park, afternoons at another, so we'd likely do one morning and a different afternoon there anyway.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> here's my post with lots of pic, a video of the stormtrooppers and my thoughts...A post on the JT to come, no video of the show because I already saw some on youtube, no point taking the same video.
> http://parksintransition.weebly.com/blog/launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios
> @Good Morning Dewdrop  and anyone else wanting to translate, there are tons of Aurebesh in here. Have fun


Great detailed review, thanks! I have to agree with previous comments...Chewie looks strange. It's like his head was mashed. His face looks wider and maybe flatter. Definitely weird. Also...the props reminded me about this week's Rebels...Ashoka's lightsabers...loved. them. I'd love to get some backstory on what she's been doing all this time, and how she ended up with those sabers.


----------



## lovethattink

HCinKC said:


> Great detailed review, thanks! I have to agree with previous comments...Chewie looks strange. It's like his head was mashed. His face looks wider and maybe flatter. Definitely weird. Also...the props reminded me about this week's Rebels...Ashoka's lightsabers...loved. them. I'd love to get some backstory on what she's been doing all this time, and how she ended up with those sabers.



My son asked asked Ashley questions about the show. Her lips were sealed. Guess we all have to watch and see what happens.  My husband was thinking from Ventress but my son said then how'd they get gray?


----------



## Jawa Livin

Can't wait to check the Launch Bay out this week!  Are the personalize Aurebesh name tags being sold anywhere at HS?  I saw they are being sold at DL and I collect them, wanted to add some new ones to my collection.  Thanks!


----------



## xApril

Jawa Livin said:


> Can't wait to check the Launch Bay out this week!  Are the personalize Aurebesh name tags being sold anywhere at HS?  I saw they are being sold at DL and I collect them, wanted to add some new ones to my collection.  Thanks!



They have them at Watto's Grotto. There's 4 different ones to choose from. One passholder one and then three normal ones.

I went to Launch Bay for my first time yesterday. We got there shortly after 3:10pm. The movie was about a 30 minute wait, Vader at 40, and Chewie at about 30. We went in and saw the jawa and traded with them. My friend had sticker cards (they were full page with a photo and then some stickers) and the jawa bag seemed a lot smaller than before. The handler had to come and take them because the jawa couldn't fit it in their bag. I got a chewbacca tattoo, my friend received a lei, and my other friend got a yoda magicbandit or whatever they're called. *When we came back by later, Greedo was out for photos.

We then went over to the Vader Visa meet and greet. It's very warm in that line. We got our photo taken with Vader around 3:46. The interaction was fun and we all enjoyed it. We then went and got in line for Chewie who was now posted at about a 20. Time stamp was about 4:23 when we got our photo taken. I am not 100% sure what time we got in line, but it felt like it was about a 20 minute wait or so. Major props to the character attendants for both Vader and Chewie - they took quite a few photos with my phone. We never buy any Photopass photos so it's nice to get some good photos on my phone.

After the photos, we walked around and took everything in. We went back out and the sign for the movie was at 20 minutes. We probably waited about that long to watch it.

Earlier in the day, we did Path of the Jedi which got us pretty excited for the movie. I also saw parts of the Jedi Training, seems like it's a good improvement. We did Star Tours twice and besides Jakku, I didn't really get any of the easter egg scenes that my friends have been talking about getting. All the more reason to keep riding!

We stayed to check out the lights for a bit and the crowd was literally at a dead stop most of the time we were there. I don't understand how it isn't a fire hazard. We eventually got out of the crowd though and that's when we headed out for the night. Definitely be prepared for crowds for the lights, especially over the next few weeks.


----------



## RachaelA

JTA takes more kids too now right? so I think that's part of why it's not filling up as fast along with being 'new' again


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> not from Jan 1st throught Jan 4th.
> I have the times for fireworks from Jan 5th through March 19th for the dessert party
> January 5 – March 6-  7:00pm – 8:15pm, fireworks are at 8pm.
> 
> March  7  – March 12- 7:30pm – 8:45pm, fireworks are at 8:30pm
> 
> March 13 – March 19-  8:30pm – 9:45pm, fireworks are at 9:30pm



How early do they let everyone in usually? I remember for SWW we arrived right at 7, and were the last ones there! Everyone was already at tables with drinks and food


----------



## hiroMYhero

RachaelA said:


> JTA takes more kids too now right? so I think that's part of why it's not filling up as fast along with being 'new' again


JT takes 30 kids for each session. Before, it was only that amount on the days when Maul was scheduled - only a couple of days each week.


----------



## lovethattink

Greedo is at the Cantina! I apologize for the blurry picture he was coming at me and waving, my phone takes lousy indoor and action shots.


----------



## Jawa Livin

xApril said:


> They have them at Watto's Grotto. There's 4 different ones to choose from. One passholder one and then three normal ones.


Thank you!!


----------



## lovethattink

Better picture and right now there are 2 jawa and Greedo all out at the Cantina!


----------



## BillSears

I read somewhere that there might be a Symphony in the Stars on 12/17 to celebrate the midnight release of The Force Awakens.  Have any of you heard this and do you have a guess on the time?


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

Can anyone confirm that galactic fireworks will be nightly? We are going midweek in January.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BillSears said:


> I read somewhere that there might be a Symphony in the Stars on 12/17 to celebrate the midnight release of The Force Awakens.  Have any of you heard this and do you have a guess on the time?


Fireworks will be held for those who are attending The Force Awakens premiere party. The fireworks will be late - after midnight.


MinnieSweetheart said:


> Can anyone confirm that galactic fireworks will be nightly? We are going midweek in January.


The nightly fireworks begin on December 18 for all guests. @yulilin3 has listed the schedule in one of the first posts (#11) of this thread: 8:00p start time for January unless Disney alters the park schedule before you go.


----------



## BillSears

hiroMYhero said:


> Fireworks will be held for those who are attending The Force Awakens premiere party. The fireworks will be late - after midnight.



Thanks,  I'm guessing that's not open to the public?  I leave WDW on the 19th so it looks like the 18th may be my best shot to see them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BillSears said:


> Thanks,  I'm guessing that's not open to the public?  I leave WDW on the 19th so it looks like the 18th may be my best shot to see them.


Correct. It's a private party for the guests who purchased the movie ticket + party package.


----------



## Skywise

Any word on the January schedule yet?  I'm only seeing times up til 12/30.


----------



## Ferrentinos

So I'm trying to figure out the character thing... more like our expectations... we should be able to see:  Chewbacca, Darth Vader and wondering will be Jawas, Stormtroopers and Greedo?  Are any of these signing autographs?  I bought a vinyl stormtrooper head at Kohls and was hoping to get it signed... but don't want to tell DD5 that it will be Star Wars characters it that isn't really possible!  Thanks!


----------



## PhoenixWright

Has anyone met with Boba Fett at Launch Bay yet? How often does he come out?

What other characters other than Greedo and the Stormtroopers randomly come by?


----------



## lovethattink

Ferrentinos said:


> So I'm trying to figure out the character thing... more like our expectations... we should be able to see:  Chewbacca, Darth Vader and wondering will be Jawas, Stormtroopers and Greedo?  Are any of these signing autographs?  I bought a vinyl stormtrooper head at Kohls and was hoping to get it signed... but don't want to tell DD5 that it will be Star Wars characters it that isn't really possible!  Thanks!



I haven't seen any signing.


----------



## SothrnChic

Any idea on the time of the Symphony in the Stars after the holiday season??  We are going at the beginning of February and the closing time for HS is 7:00 most of the nights we are there.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SothrnChic said:


> Any idea on the time of the Symphony in the Stars after the holiday season??  We are going at the beginning of February and the closing time for HS is 7:00 most of the nights we are there.


You may want to check the park hours again. Also check Post #11 because yulilin has up to date times posted for fireworks.


----------



## SothrnChic

hiroMYhero said:


> You may want to check the park hours again. Also check Post #11 because yulilin has up to date times posted for fireworks.



Awesome!  This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Ferrentinos

lovethattink said:


> I haven't seen any signing.



Thanks!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

have you guys seen the Target stormtrooper commercial?  too cute!


----------



## potterfanatic

Have you guys been doing the Star Wars Epic Battles at Toys R Us?  My daughter (5) and I are loving these things.  She has put a couple of them on her Darth Vader Hoodie, and then went with me to Pizza Hut so she could show them off.


----------



## pens4821

SothrnChic said:


> Any idea on the time of the Symphony in the Stars after the holiday season??  We are going at the beginning of February and the closing time for HS is 7:00 most of the nights we are there.





hiroMYhero said:


> You may want to check the park hours again. Also check Post #11 because yulilin has up to date times posted for fireworks.



I was thinking this too. We are going the week of the 20th and closing is 7. The lower crowd days in January are also showing 7. So the fireworks I would just say are going to be at closing. If they extend hours to 8 that's when they'll be but if it stays 7 I would assume it would be then. Although others know MUCH more than I (I'm no where in the know or even a Disney vet) this is just my thinking.


----------



## yulilin3

pens4821 said:


> I was thinking this too. We are going the week of the 20th and closing is 7. The lower crowd days in January are also showing 7. So the fireworks I would just say are going to be at closing. If they extend hours to 8 that's when they'll be but if it stays 7 I would assume it would be then. Although others know MUCH more than I (I'm no where in the know or even a Disney vet) this is just my thinking.


here's the schedule for the dessert party and Symphony in the Stars, make sure to check the closing times of both GMR and TSMM cause those are likely to change
from Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm dessert party starts at 7pm until 8:15 pm
March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm dessert party starts at 7:30 pm until 8:45 pm
March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm dessert party starts at 8:30 pm until 9:45 pm


----------



## tstidm1

Do you think the Symphony of the Sky Fireworks and other things get extended until May? I'm planning on going in May, but may only do a half day at DHS due to lack of attractions Mom is interested in.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Do you think the Symphony of the Sky Fireworks and other things get extended until May? I'm planning on going in May, but may only do a half day at DHS due to lack of attractions Mom is interested in.


The only thing not 100% guaranteed for May at this point are the fireworks, everything else should still be operating


----------



## TLPL

We are going first week of February also.  The posted closing time for dhs is currently at 7pm.  Fantasmic is scheduled at 7pm one show only. If they do not extend the park hour. Does it means people can only see one or the other?


----------



## yulilin3

TLPL said:


> We are going first week of February also.  The posted closing time for dhs is currently at 7pm.  Fantasmic is scheduled at 7pm one show only. If they do not extend the park hour. Does it means people can only see one or the other?


no, you can stay in the park after F! and watch the fireworks at 8pm. The rides might close at 7pm


----------



## JayLeeJay

We had a great time at the Launch Bay this Saturday. Lewis loved it and we got some great pictures with Vader - loved how interactive he was! The wait times were about 15-20 minutes for each character when we went around 4:30pm (both posted as 30). The wait for the movie was also 20 minutes but I don't think we waited that long.

Quick questions about fireworks and Osborne lights (that I think has already been answered but that I can't find). With the fireworks now starting on Dec 18, how is this going to affect the Osborne Lights? I think I saw a post about the lights needing to close before the fireworks? I really like staying for the lights after the park closes but that won't work if they turn off before closing. Have they announced fireworks for the last night of the lights?

Also, if anyone is attending the Osborne Lights dinner reception on Jan 3 and would like to share a table with me and Lewis, let me know. I imagine it will be very crowded and I'd prefer to share a table with people from here if possible. At least we know we'd have something in common to talk about. Maybe we could also take turns waiting in line to get a table with a good view of lights. We had a great one when we did the Frozen dessert party last year and would love to have that experience again.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> We had a great time at the Launch Bay this Saturday. Lewis loved it and we got some great pictures with Vader - loved how interactive he was! The wait times were about 15-20 minutes for each character when we went around 4:30pm (both posted as 30). The wait for the movie was also 20 minutes but I don't think we waited that long.
> 
> Quick questions about fireworks and Osborne lights (that I think has already been answered but that I can't find). With the fireworks now starting on Dec 18, how is this going to affect the Osborne Lights? I think I saw a post about the lights needing to close before the fireworks? I really like staying for the lights after the park closes but that won't work if they turn off before closing. Have they announced fireworks for the last night of the lights?
> 
> Also, if anyone is attending the Osborne Lights dinner reception on Jan 3 and would like to share a table with me and Lewis, let me know. I imagine it will be very crowded and I'd prefer to share a table with people from here if possible. At least we know we'd have something in common to talk about. Maybe we could also take turns waiting in line to get a table with a good view of lights. We had a great one when we did the Frozen dessert party last year and would love to have that experience again.


Happy to hear you had a great time.
As for Osborne Lights, the dessert party will need to be over by fireworks time but the lights themselves should be unaffected, they will close Pixar Lane for about an hour and a half,  so if fireworks are at 11 pm, Pixar lane will probably close between 10:15pm until 11:30 pm
Keep in mind that the park hours got extended but not the Osborne Lights hours. So for example, when the park closes at 11pm the lights still say closing time of  10pm, and I still think they will stay on the extra hour, so they will turn off at 11pm
How will that work with evening EMH I don't know, I'll try and go to DHS this week and I'll ask


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Happy to hear you had a great time.
> As for Osborne Lights, the dessert party will need to be over by fireworks time but the lights themselves should be unaffected, they will close Pixar Lane for about an hour and a half,  so if fireworks are at 11 pm, Pixar lane will probably close between 10:15pm until 11:30 pm
> Keep in mind that the park hours got extended but not the Osborne Lights hours. So for example, when the park closes at 11pm the lights still say closing time of  10pm, and I still think they will stay on the extra hour, so they will turn off at 11pm
> How will that work with evening EMH I don't know, I'll try and go to DHS this week and I'll ask



You're wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

I've been tweaking my itinerary and I'm wondering how much time to allot for the Launch Bay?  My boys will want to see and do everything possible so I'm thinking an hour??  Or maybe 90 minutes??  I'm moving some fastpasses around to make room.  I'm sooooooooo glad they've extended the hours for the Osborne Lights, it really helps add extra time before the fireworks start.  We are going to have some long days at the Studios I think!


----------



## lovethattink

TigrLvsPooh said:


> I've been tweaking my itinerary and I'm wondering how much time to allot for the Launch Bay?  My boys will want to see and do everything possible so I'm thinking an hour??  Or maybe 90 minutes??  I'm moving some fastpasses around to make room.  I'm sooooooooo glad they've extended the hours for the Osborne Lights, it really helps add extra time before the fireworks start.  We are going to have some long days at the Studios I think!



We spent 2 hours in there yesterday and ds was not ready to leave.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

lovethattink said:


> We spent 2 hours in there yesterday and ds was not ready to leave.



OK, that's good to know!  I think we'll plan to visit at least twice, then we can add more time later if we need to.


----------



## lovethattink

The jawa didn't trade yesterday.


----------



## Emacneil

yulilin3 said:


> “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular’’ Starting Jan. 5, 2016, guests will be treated to a spectacular finish to their visit to the park involving a dazzling Star Wars-themed fireworks show set to memorable Star Wars music from throughout the saga. - See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.EHjtEGAE.dpuf
> They will be nightly from Jan. 5th through March 19th
> from Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm
> March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm
> March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm



OK, this may be a stupid question but.... is SOF not happening?  We are going in the end of February, and I picked my HS day to be a Friday since the prior info said weekend fireworks.  So are all of the SW additions (Launch Bay, Meet and Greets, and the Fireworks) all now everyday?  Thanks in advance.  I have scanned all 206 pages of the thread, but I think I missed something!


----------



## yulilin3

Emacneil said:


> OK, this may be a stupid question but.... is SOF not happening?  We are going in the end of February, and I picked my HS day to be a Friday since the prior info said weekend fireworks.  So are all of the SW additions (Launch Bay, Meet and Greets, and the Fireworks) all now everyday?  Thanks in advance.  I have scanned all 206 pages of the thread, but I think I missed something!


yes, it seemed they dropped the name  Season of The Force since everything just opened. Anyways the only thing promised for DHS on what was called SotF was weekend fireworks, and now we got them every day.


----------



## Emacneil

yulilin3 said:


> yes, it seemed they dropped the name  Season of The Force since everything just opened. Anyways the only thing promised for DHS on what was called SotF was weekend fireworks, and now we got them every day.


Thank you!!!  I guess I can now choose my night at DHS, which is nice to not be locked into a weekend night to be able to see the fireworks.  Thanks again for the quick response!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Happy to hear you had a great time.
> As for Osborne Lights, the dessert party will need to be over by fireworks time but the lights themselves should be unaffected, they will close Pixar Lane for about an hour and a half,  so if fireworks are at 11 pm, Pixar lane will probably close between 10:15pm until 11:30 pm
> Keep in mind that the park hours got extended but not the Osborne Lights hours. So for example, when the park closes at 11pm the lights still say closing time of  10pm, and I still think they will stay on the extra hour, so they will turn off at 11pm
> How will that work with evening EMH I don't know, I'll try and go to DHS this week and I'll ask



Do you realize you're beating EasyWDW for schedule updates?

He hasn't posted any time updates for DHS at all yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Do you realize you're beating EasyWDW for schedule updates?
> 
> He hasn't posted any time updates for DHS at all yet.


 not a competition...it's just irritating that Disney is taking their time with this one, it's not like Jan. 1st is less than a month away right...I'm just making assumptions on what they usually do.
BTW DHS parking lot is full at the moment and guests are being redirected to park at Epcot and bus to DHS, yikes


----------



## SureAsLiz

yulilin3 said:


> BTW DHS parking lot is full at the moment and guests are being redirected to park at Epcot and bus to DHS, yikes



And today is supposed to be a low crowd day overall! I was thinking of going to DHS tonight, but those plans just changed very quickly


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> not a competition...it's just irritating that Disney is taking their time with this one, it's not like Jan. 1st is less than a month away right...I'm just making assumptions on what they usually do.
> BTW DHS parking lot is full at the moment and guests are being redirected to park at Epcot and bus to DHS, yikes



Wow really?!  Eep - I'm going to be there Saturday but was planning around the typical crowd levels...


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Jawa didn't trade on Saturday but we did get some good pics! We really enjoyed both meet and greets. DV was awesome!

About JTA:
I feel like Debbie Downer, but we just didn't love the new one. We really missed how light and funny the old one seemed, especially when some of the kids weren't paying attention or weren't really doing it right. The commentary was so funny and light-hearted! This new one was just so blah and scripted. The temple is nice, but I felt like the interaction was really lacking. We were talking to a JTA cm about it and he acted like they weren't really happy about it. He said Lucas Films was there all week and they were really changing a lot of things and maybe not for the better. I'm not sure if that was legit, but that's what we were told. Also, the certificates the kids were given are about to get scrapped because there is not supposed to be any paper.

My girls were given the choice of battling Vader or Seventh Sister. It may have been because my youngest was a line leader and she was asked stage with DV or ground level. Much to my surprise, they both chose Seventh Sister because they had already battled Vader before.


----------



## Skywise

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> we just didn't love the new one. We really missed how light and funny the old one seemed, especially when some of the kids weren't paying attention or weren't really doing it right. The commentary was so funny and light-hearted! This new one was just so blah and scripted. The temple is nice, but I felt like the interaction was really lacking. We were talking to a JTA cm about it and he acted like they weren't really happy about it. He said Lucas Films was there all week and they were really changing a lot of things and maybe not for the better. I'm not sure if that was legit, but that's what we were told.



Hmm..
Lucasfilm manager:"Okay, let's hear your commentary for the parade"
"What's a jawa's favorite drink?  A mar-TINI."
LM: "STOP STOP STOP... that's not funny at all, Star Wars is a SERIOUS story and we'll not be making racial jokes about Jawas speech patterns."




> Also, the certificates the kids were given are about to get scrapped because there is not supposed to be any paper.





LM: "Paper?!?  PAPER?!?!  Star Wars is a very green franchise and the rebels care about the earth, so there is no paper allowed."
"What are we supposed to give them as mementos of..."
LM: "Silence!  I have spoken!  They may be allowed to purchase photographs"
"But those are printed on paper"
LM: "SILENCE!!  They can purchse photographs!"
"With what... Republic dataries?"
LM:"No, they may pay by cash but that's a good idea, maybe they can trade their cash for republic credits... ooh, what a fantastic profit making idea.  I'll take full credit for that idea"
"Um... actually they're Disney Dollars and that's paper too."
LM:"SILENCE!!  That is that the children will have as mementos!"
"Younglings."
LM: "What are those?"


----------



## lovethattink

My son did Jedi training yesterday. He got the 7th sister.  He loved it! He thought the script and everything about it was better. It was just like the episode on Rebels. Like Ezra, everything seen was their imagination. All they needed was a crystal. That's what they should give as a memento!  A  Kaiburr crystal!!


----------



## Skywise

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Paper

Ok fine... there IS paper in the star wars universe just nobody uses it... 

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Durasheet

Call it Permanent Durasheet...  you're welcome!  (and note this means they could still sign autographs on "ancient paper" and even make jokes about it.  Sigh...




lovethattink said:


> My son did Jedi training yesterday. He got the 7th sister.  He loved it! He thought the script and everything about it was better. It was just like the episode on Rebels. Like Ezra, everything seen was their imagination. All they needed was a crystal. That's what they should give as a memento!  A  Kaiburr crystal!!



Now THAT would be spectacularly awesome... after the challenge all the kids get to go inside a Kaiburr mine (looks like the seven dwarves mine) and pick out a crystal from a tub.


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> Now THAT would be spectacularly awesome... after the challenge all the kids get to go inside a Kaiburr mine (looks like the seven dwarves mine) and pick out a crystal from a tub.



Lol, then they could buy a lightsaber to put it in


----------



## Dr.Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> here's the schedule for the dessert party and Symphony in the Stars, make sure to check the closing times of both GMR and TSMM cause those are likely to change
> from Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm dessert party starts at 7pm until 8:15 pm
> March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm dessert party starts at 7:30 pm until 8:45 pm
> March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm dessert party starts at 8:30 pm until 9:45 pm



Where are the Fireworks times and dates officially listed? The only official Disney blog post I have seen gave a start date with no end date, and the Disney site park hours does not list Symphony Fireworks as an event for my dates in February. Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Dr.Mickey said:


> Where are the Fireworks times and dates officially listed? The only official Disney blog post I have seen gave a start date with no end date, and the Disney site park hours does not list Symphony Fireworks as an event for my dates in February. Thanks.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/
the dessert party lasts an hour and fifteen minutes. For Feb. the party starts at 7pm with fireworks at 8pm


----------



## pixarmom

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Jawa didn't trade on Saturday but we did get some good pics! We really enjoyed both meet and greets. DV was awesome!
> 
> About JTA:
> I feel like Debbie Downer, but we just didn't love the new one. We really missed how light and funny the old one seemed, especially when some of the kids weren't paying attention or weren't really doing it right. The commentary was so funny and light-hearted! This new one was just so blah and scripted. The temple is nice, but I felt like the interaction was really lacking. We were talking to a JTA cm about it and he acted like they weren't really happy about it. He said Lucas Films was there all week and they were really changing a lot of things and maybe not for the better. I'm not sure if that was legit, but that's what we were told. Also, the certificates the kids were given are about to get scrapped because there is not supposed to be any paper.
> 
> My girls were given the choice of battling Vader or Seventh Sister. It may have been because my youngest was a line leader and she was asked stage with DV or ground level. Much to my surprise, they both chose Seventh Sister because they had already battled Vader before.



I was wondering about this.  When our youngest did JTA in January, the CM on stage was seriously hilarious - we were all laughing most of the time.  Our entire family (teen boys, my husband, my parents and I) loved it.  Great to see our youngest finally participate in JTA, and fun for everyone.  I only watched the first few minutes of the youtube video of the new one, but was thinking it might be different.


----------



## pangyal

I wonder why the Jawas trade one day and not another.


----------



## TLPL

yulilin3 said:


> no, you can stay in the park after F! and watch the fireworks at 8pm. The rides might close at 7pm


Did they do that before? Like when they have the frozen fireworks? Close the park with Fantasmic I have seem it done all the time. But firework show an hour after the park closin time, that's weird. Do people just hang out on Hollywood Blvd and around the hub till the show time? I assume the stores will remain open, right?


----------



## lovethattink

Another change from comparing opening day to Sunday's return visit was entering Launch Bay.  1st day, we were taken to character lines and nobody was sent to the movie. Yesterday,  everyone in standby was taken to the theater. The only way to bypass the theater was to have a Chase Visa Credit Card and then you were directed to stay right and ended up at the Vader Meet.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> Happy to hear you had a great time.
> As for Osborne Lights, the dessert party will need to be over by fireworks time but the lights themselves should be unaffected, they will close Pixar Lane for about an hour and a half,  so if fireworks are at 11 pm, Pixar lane will probably close between 10:15pm until 11:30 pm
> Keep in mind that the park hours got extended but not the Osborne Lights hours. So for example, when the park closes at 11pm the lights still say closing time of  10pm, and I still think they will stay on the extra hour, so they will turn off at 11pm
> How will that work with evening EMH I don't know, I'll try and go to DHS this week and I'll ask



No clue about EMH but have had it confirmed from CM that Osborne lights stay on for one hour after official park closing time. I've been there and stayed til closing and it's awesome. Just a few people roaming around- you get great pics and no crowds pushing you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> No clue about EMH but have had it confirmed from CM that Osborne lights stay on for one hour after official park closing time. I've been there and stayed til closing and it's awesome. Just a few people roaming around- you get great pics and no crowds pushing you.


One hour after park closure is the standard but yulilin and everyone else are trying to determine the Lights closing time when the fireworks begin on the 18th. Have you heard any mention of how they will handle the Streets of America in preparation for the fireworks especially when there may be fireworks fall-out and crowd control concerns?


----------



## DisneyGuess

With F! at 7pm, fireworks at 8pm, I'm assuming I may need to have two dhs nights so we're not rushed from one to the other?! 
Maybe I can convince Jon we need to do the dessert party....


----------



## RachaelA

lovethattink said:


> Another change from comparing opening day to Sunday's return visit was entering Launch Bay.  1st day, we were taken to character lines and nobody was sent to the movie. Yesterday,  everyone in standby was taken to the theater. The only way to bypass the theater was to have a Chase Visa Credit Card and then you were directed to stay right and ended up at the Vader Meet.


On Friday we bypassed the movie and never even mentioned our visa. Maybe because I had two toddlers and they knew the movie would be a bad idea!


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

hiroMYhero said:


> One hour after park closure is the standard but yulilin and everyone else are trying to determine the Lights closing time when the fireworks begin on the 18th. Have you heard any mention of how they will handle the Streets of America in preparation for the fireworks especially when there may be fireworks fall-out and crowd control concerns?



With fireworks being pretty much at park closing hour I'm assuming that OL won't change and still be until one hour after. I haven't heard any different and if they turned them off earlier than closing time guests would be irate. If they turn them off right at closing it would do nothing to help the crowd flow concerns. So my assumption would be that it will stay the same. But as usual, we are forced to guess at times. I'd say no news is good news.


----------



## yulilin3

TLPL said:


> Did they do that before? Like when they have the frozen fireworks? Close the park with Fantasmic I have seem it done all the time. But firework show an hour after the park closin time, that's weird. Do people just hang out on Hollywood Blvd and around the hub till the show time? I assume the stores will remain open, right?


no, they haven't done that before. I'm just speculating.
Since hours for January on haven't changed it could happen, or they could change closing hours to 8pm but stil GMR and TSMM will close earlier. As soon as I have an update I'll let you know


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> With fireworks being pretty much at park closing hour I'm assuming that OL won't change and still be until one hour after. I haven't heard any different and if they turned them off earlier than closing time guests would be irate. If they turn them off right at closing it would do nothing to help the crowd flow concerns. So my assumption would be that it will stay the same. But as usual, we are forced to guess at times. I'd say no news is good news.


I've done DHS on NYE, watched the NYE fireworks from Echo Lake and then head to Osborne lights (cause they usually have EMH on NYE for DHS) and the lights were on and empty...What I don't know is if they turn them off while the fireworks are going on or do the leave them on, that's what I'm asking when I go.
If they do remain on after the fireworks on non EMH days it'll be a traffic mess for people going into the lights since Pixar Av. closes until about 20 minutes after the fireworks are done to check for fireworks fall out, so everyone has to go through Echo Lake, ST, Muppets area.


----------



## yulilin3

for those interested on how the whole fireworks closure work, here's an explanation for DHS CM.
They shoot fireworks from the rooftop on The Great Movie Ride, One Man’s Dream, Voyage of The Little Mermaid and Sound Stage 4. Firework trailers located in the tram load/tram tunnel intersection near the Maintenance Building also will be utilized.

Phase 1 (one hour prior to show) – Backstage interior roadways close and clear, close and clear Tour Bridge 1 onstage between SS1 and Backlot entrance, Toy Story_FastPass+ _closed, one security host at Tour Bridge 1, security motor units hold traffic from Cast Canyon to Tri-City gate for trailer movement, trailers placed at Tram load/Scenic Shop.
Phase 2 (30 minutes prior to show) – Onstage areas close and clear including The Great Movie Ride and courtyard area, Commissary Lane and AMC Commissary, Toy Story closes standby entrance, security motor units close Perimeter Road from garage entrance to Tri-City gate.
*NOTE* – Rolling close of Pixar Avenue to begin 20 minutes prior to show.
Phase 3 (15 minutes prior to show) – Pixar Avenue close and clear, PPE worn by Cast in all fallout areas, all fallout areas close and clear until clears are given by Operations 1 and LMA Operations radio frequencies.
The all clear usually happens about 20 minutes after the fireworks are done


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> I've done DHS on NYE, watched the NYE fireworks from Echo Lake and then head to Osborne lights (cause they usually have EMH on NYE for DHS) and the lights were on and empty...What I don't know is if they turn them off while the fireworks are going on or do the leave them on, that's what I'm asking when I go.
> If they do remain on after the fireworks on non EMH days it'll be a traffic mess for people going into the lights since Pixar Av. closes until about 20 minutes after the fireworks are done to check for fireworks fall out, so everyone has to go through Echo Lake, ST, Muppets area.



Ooh yeah that would be a mess! Didn't I read (somewhere in this ginormous thread lol) that they may be changing where the fireworks are set off? If so would that change any of their closure areas? Hmmmm....this is going into some new territory for HS.....they've never had a convergence of these specific events at the same time. The first time or two may be them working the bugs out as far as traffic flow, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Ooh yeah that would be a mess! Didn't I read (somewhere in this ginormous thread lol) that they may be changing where the fireworks are set off? If so would that change any of their closure areas? Hmmmm....this is going into some new territory for HS.....they've never had a convergence of these specific events at the same time. The first time or two may be them working the bugs out as far as traffic flow, etc.


yes DHS applied for permit to build a facility behind the park, in some empty areas where closures won't be needed any more, the permit should be approved in the next couple of months.
The original plan was just to have the fireworks on the 18th, as a "yay the new movie just opened" event  but in the last 2 weeks they decided to just have the fireworks every night, which prompted the change in park hours.
Osborne dessert party clean up will need to be done by the time the fireworks go off. I'm sure all the CM are thrilled with the changes *sarcasm*


----------



## pbb322

So I'm completely confused. The date we are going is Feb 2.  The calendar says the park closes at 7 but then if you look at an individual ride on that day most say 8 pm (although TSMM only appears to have its last fastpass window of 6-7. I guess we will just enjoy our dessert party and not worry about what going on in the rest of the park after 7!


----------



## LoKiHB

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yikes!! Hope everyone is ok now!! Sorry you didn't have a great trip... I hope that whatever pixie dust wasn't there for you this trip, that it's back in spades in Oct!!





yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry you had a less than magical time and hope everyone is ok and feeling better.




Thanks 

Everyone is getting better now, and we did manage to salvage the last day at MK with dinner at BoG and some shopping for my wife and kids.  Like I said, I don't put the blame on Dinsey for not having a great trip, just that couple with now SWW has me kind of bummed.

Hopefully, by October, all this stuff will have passed and our little family can return to normal- or whatever passes for us!


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> So I'm completely confused. The date we are going is Feb 2.  The calendar says the park closes at 7 but then if you look at an individual ride on that day most say 8 pm (although TSMM only appears to have its last fastpass window of 6-7. I guess we will just enjoy our dessert party and not worry about what going on in the rest of the park after 7!


are you checking on the app? the website still shows 7pm closing for all attractions. They might be extending hours until 8 pm. But, yeah, if you have the dessert party you'll be eating sweets from 7pm to 8:15 pm...


----------



## HCinKC

lovethattink said:


> My son did Jedi training yesterday. He got the 7th sister.  He loved it! He thought the script and everything about it was better. It was just like the episode on Rebels. Like Ezra, everything seen was their imagination. All they needed was a crystal. That's what they should give as a memento!  A  Kaiburr crystal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Skywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT would be spectacularly awesome... after the challenge all the kids get to go inside a Kaiburr mine (looks like the seven dwarves mine) and pick out a crystal from a tub.
Click to expand...

That would be brilliant!



pangyal said:


> I wonder why the Jawas trade one day and not another.


Similar to Rebel Hangar during SWW. Mixed reports regarding trading. The Jawa we saw there was not trading. S/He was holding a blaster not carrying a bag. That definitely is one factor. Otoh, we traded on the street one day, but later saw the handler saying no trades for a bag-carrying Jawa.

On a related note, I have been searching for the gingerbread Falcon anytime I'm out. I haven't seen it anywhere - Target, Walmart, Marshalls, Joann, Michaels, Bed Bath & Beyond, Party City, every store ever... Out of curiosity, those who did find it, how much was it, and how big is it?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

HCinKC said:


> That would be brilliant!
> 
> 
> Similar to Rebel Hangar during SWW. Mixed reports regarding trading. The Jawa we saw there was not trading. S/He was holding a blaster not carrying a bag. That definitely is one factor. Otoh, we traded on the street one day, but later saw the handler saying no trades for a bag-carrying Jawa.
> 
> *On a related note, I have been searching for the gingerbread Falcon anytime I'm out. I haven't seen it anywhere - Target, Walmart, Marshalls, Joann, Michaels, Bed Bath & Beyond, Party City, every store ever...* Out of curiosity, those who did find it, how much was it, and how big is it?



I've been looking everywhere too - I saw something online somewhere that said it would be in Toys R Us stores for $40!  Which is nuts and I wouldn't get it for that price no matter how cool is it....did not see it in our Toys R Us when we went but it was a crazy shopping day so I might have missed it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I've been looking everywhere too - I saw something online somewhere that said it would be in Toys R Us stores for $40!  Which is nuts and I wouldn't get it for that price no matter how cool is it....did not see it in our Toys R Us when we went but it was a crazy shopping day so I might have missed it.


My cousins in Canada got one and just posted pictures to FB yesterday -- not fair!!


----------



## lovethattink

RachaelA said:


> On Friday we bypassed the movie and never even mentioned our visa. Maybe because I had two toddlers and they knew the movie would be a bad idea!



Maybe they are testing the water and seeing what works best.  It definitely helped with crowd control. When I walked by Chewie two different times,  once it said 20 min and 10 min the next.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> Another change from comparing opening day to Sunday's return visit was entering Launch Bay.  1st day, we were taken to character lines and nobody was sent to the movie. Yesterday,  everyone in standby was taken to the theater. The only way to bypass the theater was to have a Chase Visa Credit Card and then you were directed to stay right and ended up at the Vader Meet.



That is so not cool. I do not want to watch that video or anything else Star Wars related before the 17th. I want to go into the theater knowing as little as possible about The Force Awakens. If I wanted to watch a video at Walt Disney World I'd go to Epcot and watch Captain EO... Too soon?


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> That is so not cool. I do not want to watch that video or anything else Star Wars related before the 17th. I want to go into the theater knowing as little as possible about The Force Awakens. If I wanted to watch a video at Walt Disney World I'd go to Epcot and watch Captain EO... Too soon?


 But I am here to save the world...


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> That is so not cool. I do not want to watch that video or anything else Star Wars related before the 17th. I want to go into the theater knowing as little as possible about The Force Awakens. If I wanted to watch a video at Walt Disney World I'd go to Epcot and watch Captain EO... Too soon?



I'd hope they'd let you through without seeing the video. Talk to the cm there.  The Chase Visa cardholders weren't given an option to see the movie when entering.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm all registered for the Dark Side half marathon weekend. Volunteering for the 5k and the half and running the 10k


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I'm all registered for the Dark Side half marathon weekend. Volunteering for the 5k and the half and running the 10k



You will have to let us know where they station you for the half - I'll see you at that and the 10k! ...working on the assumption that I don't wreck myself during the first race lol.


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> are you checking on the app? the website still shows 7pm closing for all attractions. They might be extending hours until 8 pm. But, yeah, if you have the dessert party you'll be eating sweets from 7pm to 8:15 pm...



Yes looking on the app.  It doesn't really matter to me since we have the dessert party but I do wonder what others are supposed to do between 7 and 8:15 if they don't go to fantasmic. Just seems odd!


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> I'd hope they'd let you through without seeing the video. Talk to the cm there.  The Chase Visa cardholders weren't given an option to see the movie when entering.



I am sure I can use my Jedi Mind Trick on the CM or Force Push my way through.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Yes looking on the app.  It doesn't really matter to me since we have the dessert party but I do wonder what others are supposed to do between 7 and 8:15 if they don't go to fantasmic. Just seems odd!


some dates in Jan. has the park closing at 8pm, most still show 7pm


----------



## yulilin3

second day in a row that DHS closes the parking lot for capacity...this doesn't look good for the busy Christmas/New Years weeks


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> I'd hope they'd let you through without seeing the video. Talk to the cm there.  The Chase Visa cardholders weren't given an option to see the movie when entering.


I would think that people would want to see the movie part maybe once but may want to visit LB multiple times - I hope they wouldn't "make" people see the movie bit each time.  We're fine as we have the Chase Visa and can flash that 

Have we determined if it's worth it to go directly to LB at RD (thus skipping out on the early TSM ride) ?  We have APs and thus park hop a lot - I'm thinking about doing TSM quickly one morning then heading over to LB hoping for short lines....any intel or thoughts?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> some dates in Jan. has the park closing at 8pm, most still show 7pm


I've lost track - if the park closes at 7 pm does that mean the fireworks are at 7?  We're not big firework people as DD doesn't like loud noises but we might give this one a go....if it's not too late (as we're also early to rise RD/ EMH )


----------



## jane2073

We went on Friday at around 5:00.  They had a line for people to bypass the movie and we could just freely walk into the building and look around.  No Visa card needed.

Each character had a posted 20 minute wait.  There was a Jawa and he was trading but we didn't have anything to trade.

That may be why they might have blaster Jawa.  The common people might not know they can trade with a Jawa.  (SWW knew to expect it.). We did not bring anything to trade and there was a little bit of awkwardness when we first met up with the Jawa and it looked like he kind of expected us to trade.  He wanted to trade a pen for my daughter's Christmas light necklace.  We said no.  He was cute.  

The problem I have with LB is that a lot of it is video games.  Which have at home (or will have by Christmas).  It certainly doesn't even begin to fill the void that was SWW.


----------



## RachaelA

We traded one of our sharpies with a Jawa because I forgot to bring something to trade!


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> second day in a row that DHS closes the parking lot for capacity...this doesn't look good for the busy Christmas/New Years weeks


Yikes! We aren't planning to get to DHS until after lunch during the Christmas break. Sounds like we should avoid parking there and plan to bus it. Thanks for posting all your fabulous current info!


----------



## KathyNY76

lovethattink said:


> I'd hope they'd let you through without seeing the video. Talk to the cm there.  The Chase Visa cardholders weren't given an option to see the movie when entering.


I've been trying to find an answer on the Visa M&G and I just can't seem too...though I've likely over-looked it by not reading carefully.

If you only want do to the Visa M&G, do you have to wait in line for Launch Bay and then in another line for the M&G? As opposed to Epcot where the only line is the actual M&G location - not also to get into Innoventions. I'm trying to figure out any wait times I need to add into my plan.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I've lost track - if the park closes at 7 pm does that mean the fireworks are at 7?  We're not big firework people as DD doesn't like loud noises but we might give this one a go....if it's not too late (as we're also early to rise RD/ EMH )


The fireworks will be at 8, no idea if park hours will be extended or not


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> We went on Friday at around 5:00.  They had a line for people to bypass the movie and we could just freely walk into the building and look around.  No Visa card needed.
> 
> Each character had a posted 20 minute wait.  There was a Jawa and he was trading but we didn't have anything to trade.
> 
> That may be why they might have blaster Jawa.  The common people might not know they can trade with a Jawa.  (SWW knew to expect it.). We did not bring anything to trade and there was a little bit of awkwardness when we first met up with the Jawa and it looked like he kind of expected us to trade.  He wanted to trade a pen for my daughter's Christmas light necklace.  We said no.  He was cute.
> 
> The problem I have with LB is that a lot of it is video games.  Which have at home (or will have by Christmas).  It certainly doesn't even begin to fill the void that was SWW.


100% agree with your last sentence. I know it's not supposed to fill the void in full, but it's not filing, not even half way.


----------



## yulilin3

KathyNY76 said:


> I've been trying to find an answer on the Visa M&G and I just can't seem too...though I've likely over-looked it by not reading carefully.
> 
> If you only want do to the Visa M&G, do you have to wait in line for Launch Bay and then in another line for the M&G? As opposed to Epcot where the only line is the actual M&G location - not also to get into Innoventions. I'm trying to figure out any wait times I need to add into my plan.


At this point they're still figuring things out and making adjustments for crowd control. If you have the disney visa and just want enter and meet Vader I'm sure you will be able to bypass The movie


----------



## lovethattink

KathyNY76 said:


> I've been trying to find an answer on the Visa M&G and I just can't seem too...though I've likely over-looked it by not reading carefully.
> 
> If you only want do to the Visa M&G, do you have to wait in line for Launch Bay and then in another line for the M&G? As opposed to Epcot where the only line is the actual M&G location - not also to get into Innoventions. I'm trying to figure out any wait times I need to add into my plan.



When we went, we asked cm where to go for visa meet. We were told to get in the queue on the right hand side. It's low a FP lane.  Once we were at the theater, we were directed straight while everyone else was being sent into the theater. We were told to find the cm with a clip board. That's where we showed the visa. Then entered a super short line for Vader.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

just saw a cute R2-D2 humidifier in Walmart!!  Wish we needed one!


----------



## missnic

Went through LB today, (without seeing the film), and was impressed. Really cool props, and traded with the the Jawas. That was awesome! 
However, I never did find the drinks with the glow cubes. I asked probably a dozen cms and never found them. We started looking for them late, around 7 or so. Do they close up the pop up bars way early?


----------



## lovethattink

missnic said:


> Went through LB today, (without seeing the film), and was impressed. Really cool props, and traded with the the Jawas. That was awesome!
> However, I never did find the drinks with the glow cubes. I asked probably a dozen cms and never found them. We started looking for them late, around 7 or so. Do they close up the pop up bars way early?



We saw them at the backlot express


----------



## missnic

lovethattink said:


> We saw them at the backlot express



Backlot closed at 530 I believe. Everything seemed to close really early. 
The commissary was open but didn't seem to have them.


----------



## lovethattink

missnic said:


> Backlot closed at 530 I believe. Everything seemed to close really early.
> The commissary was open but didn't seem to have them.



We ate there at lunch time. There were star wars food and drinks at Backlot Express


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I would think that people would want to see the movie part maybe once but may want to visit LB multiple times - I hope they wouldn't "make" people see the movie bit each time.  We're fine as we have the Chase Visa and can flash that
> 
> Have we determined if it's worth it to go directly to LB at RD (thus skipping out on the early TSM ride) ?  We have APs and thus park hop a lot - I'm thinking about doing TSM quickly one morning then heading over to LB hoping for short lines....any intel or thoughts?



Personally I'd still go with TSM first since it would be the only way I'd ride it. The lines just get insane. LB has an ebb and flow to the lines meaning you may catch them shorter....also the M&Gs seem to be quicker than the listed wait times in my experience. Maybe I just got lucky. If you can FP TSM or Visa card Vader and Chewie then that may change your order up though.



KathyNY76 said:


> I've been trying to find an answer on the Visa M&G and I just can't seem too...though I've likely over-looked it by not reading carefully.
> 
> If you only want do to the Visa M&G, do you have to wait in line for Launch Bay and then in another line for the M&G? As opposed to Epcot where the only line is the actual M&G location - not also to get into Innoventions. I'm trying to figure out any wait times I need to add into my plan.



If it's crowded LB may have a line to get inside the building but not always. I appreciate they do that so its not crazy packed walking around inside. Opening day and the next were running about 15-20 min outside but I haven't seen it that long since. Next week with the holidays will be a different story though. Pretty sure FP will be coming to LB shortly.


----------



## msmama

So, my 7 year old couldn't care less that Xmas is coming up.  Every morning he wakes up and tells me how many days until The Force Awakens comes out!!  

Disney Visa ? - does it work like the epcot one where they take your card and write down the last 4 digits or something?  Or is it more of a flashing of the card (doesn't matter, I love to show off my Droid card).  Do you get a free 5x& like with the Epcot one?  Do you even get the pic at Epcot anymore, it's been a few years since I've done it?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> So, my 7 year old couldn't care less that Xmas is coming up.  Every morning he wakes up and tells me how many days until The Force Awakens comes out!!
> 
> Disney Visa ? - does it work like the epcot one where they take your card and write down the last 4 digits or something?  Or is it more of a flashing of the card (doesn't matter, I love to show off my Droid card).  Do you get a free 5x& like with the Epcot one?  Do you even get the pic at Epcot anymore, it's been a few years since I've done it?


I haven't done it myself but I heard you get a free download. Not sure if they take your card number or not


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I've been looking everywhere too - I saw something online somewhere that said it would be in Toys R Us stores for $40!  Which is nuts and I wouldn't get it for that price no matter how cool is it....did not see it in our Toys R Us when we went but it was a crazy shopping day so I might have missed it.


Hmm, not sure I'd pay $40 either. I was hoping for more like $20 max. We have a TRU bday coupon to spend, so maybe we'll check it out though.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> just saw a cute R2-D2 humidifier in Walmart!!  Wish we needed one!


They have two sizes at Bed Bath and Beyond. We actually do need one for YDS's room, but I have to wonder how well it works. I also wonder if it will keep him up "talking" to R2 lol. It definitely is cute!


----------



## yulilin3

The Line Awakens, about 100 people already in line for Force Awakens in L.A., to be honest, if I was there I would probably be doing the same thing
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/people-are-in-line-for-star-wars-the-force-awakens/1100-6432941/


----------



## yulilin3

Speaking of making lines, for everyone going on Thursday and Friday and have bought non reserved seat tickets, at what time are you guys planning on making the line?
Stephanie and I have tickets for the 7 pm showing at City Walk on the 17th., she wants to get there at 8 am


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> The Line Awakens, about 100 people already in line for Force Awakens in L.A., to be honest, if I was there I would probably be doing the same thing
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/people-are-in-line-for-star-wars-the-force-awakens/1100-6432941/


you're kidding!  already ?  Am I confused or is it only the 9th? ....they're waiting for the show on the 17th?  Either that is unreal......or true dedication.....or I'm getting old ROFL


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> you're kidding!  already ?  Am I confused or is it only the 9th? ....they're waiting for the show on the 17th?  Either that is unreal......or true dedication.....or I'm getting old ROFL


It's true. Standing in line at a theater that seats over 900 people and with all reserved/assigned seating! And, I could see @yulilin3 waiting in this line and having the time of her life!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Speaking of making lines, for everyone going on Thursday and Friday and have bought non reserved seat tickets, at what time are you guys planning on making the line?
> Stephanie and I have tickets for the 7 pm showing at City Walk on the 17th., she wants to get there at 8 am



I ended up with the 1:40am showing. So probably not lining up too early! Maybe 1am? My imax is located in a shopping village so we are going to go hang out at a bar that is just feet from the theatre door. Tickets are still available though, so I am guessing I will be alright?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> The Line Awakens, about 100 people already in line for Force Awakens in L.A., to be honest, if I was there I would probably be doing the same thing
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/people-are-in-line-for-star-wars-the-force-awakens/1100-6432941/


Whoa!! We got tix with reserved 3D IMAX seating because I didn't want to deal with lining up! 

OT, but... one of the most interesting experiences I've had at the movies was lining up in San Diego to see Interview With The Vampire. VERY interesting crowd and fun to see the film with them.


----------



## yulilin3

I checked about a week ago for the time we have our tickets because my son didn't buy his because he didn't know if he would be working or not (Universal releases schedules a week in advance) so we saw that he could join us at 7pm cause he's working until 5 pm but all the times for that night are sold out at City Walk.
The good thing is that if we get there and there is no line we can just walk around and be distracted until the time to make the line comes, plus a lot of different food offerings


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm going to a smaller theater in my city and I don't expect much of a need to arrive early. No assigned seats, but only 3 of us so I'm not too worried about being able to sit together. Hope I'm not wrong!


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> So, my 7 year old couldn't care less that Xmas is coming up.  Every morning he wakes up and tells me how many days until The Force Awakens comes out!!
> 
> Disney Visa ? - does it work like the epcot one where they take your card and write down the last 4 digits or something?  Or is it more of a flashing of the card (doesn't matter, I love to show off my Droid card).  Do you get a free 5x& like with the Epcot one?  Do you even get the pic at Epcot anymore, it's been a few years since I've done it?




Here's a picture of what the person with the clipboard gives each card holder.


----------



## Skywise

Got the reserved IMAX 3D times for the late Thursday night showing.  Not doin' the line thang!  Well... other than waiting on-line for 3 hours trying to get my tickets processed... 

And where's the frackin' January Symphony in the Stars times?!?!?!!  (Specfiically Jan 3...  )


----------



## lovethattink

@yulilin3 posted fireworks times under fireworks on the first page.  About 11 posts down.


----------



## lovethattink

I have to say, I am surprised the line up has started already.  When did the first lines form for the other episodes. 

We don't have reserved seats. Going an hour early.  There were lots of seats left the last time I looked. If that changes,  we'll go earlier. We do have our tickets though, just not assigned seats.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We don't have assigned and got a 3pm show on Saturday the 18th. We plan on getting to the theater about 1:30 and scoping out the situation. Other first run movies like the avengers series tend to line up about a half hour before, but I have a feeling this one will be even earlier.


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> @yulilin3 posted fireworks times under fireworks on the first page.  About 11 posts down.



I know   - but they're still blanked out on the official site - December's all there and the dessert party has times for the 5th onward but I suspect they're going to bump the hours for 1/2, 1/3 and maybe even extend the lights?  I am waiting to see how that shakes out.

MUST!!  PLAN!!


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> I know   - but they're still blanked out on the official site - December's all there and the dessert party has times for the 5th onward but I suspect they're going to bump the hours for 1/2, 1/3 and maybe even extend the lights?  I am waiting to see how that shakes out.
> 
> MUST!!  PLAN!!




Ah, I see where you're coming from. I'm waiting for FP+ to show up for the Comedy Warehouse show and Launch Bay before I make FP+ for other days in December.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I know   - but they're still blanked out on the official site - December's all there and the dessert party has times for the 5th onward but I suspect they're going to bump the hours for 1/2, 1/3 and maybe even extend the lights?  I am waiting to see how that shakes out.
> 
> MUST!!  PLAN!!


it's ridiculous how there's still no hours posted for fireworks, they haven't even updated the calendar with the fireworks during the dessert party and they are already booking that. If I had to guess I would say fireworks at 9 pm or 10 pm on the 3rd. The lights will be completely mobbed cause it's the last day and plenty of us will be there, crying and saying goodbye


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> it's ridiculous how there's still no hours posted for fireworks, they haven't even updated the calendar with the fireworks during the dessert party and they are already booking that. If I had to guess I would say fireworks at 9 pm or 10 pm on the 3rd. The lights will be completely mobbed cause it's the last day and plenty of us will be there, crying and saying goodbye



Yeah - trying to figure out if we'll do Fantasmic or stay for the very end (wonder if they'll do anything special for the final lights off...)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Yeah - trying to figure out if we'll do Fantasmic or stay for the very end (wonder if they'll do anything special for the final lights off...)


The Osborne family will be here, other than that I'm not expecting anything special


----------



## AThrillingChase

AThrillingChase said:


> I ended up with the 1:40am showing. So probably not lining up too early! Maybe 1am? My imax is located in a shopping village so we are going to go hang out at a bar that is just feet from the theatre door. Tickets are still available though, so I am guessing I will be alright?



Update -- my 1:40am imax showing is now sold out! Crap. Plan ruined. Any thoughts on when to line up for sold out shows that run that late??

ETA - I already bought my tickets way back when, so just trying to strategize how long to line up before! It was really looking like this late of a showing wasn't selling out, so I thought I would have more leeway with seating


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> The Osborne family will be here, other than that I'm not expecting anything special



The osbornes come? That's cool. Do they do that every year? This year has been my first (and last) year of seeing Osborne lights.


----------



## CindySwims

Disappointing news for me for movie night. I bought reserved seats for my family for the 17th at 7:30pm. My school announced that our holiday show is that night at 7pm. DH doesn't want me to give up the tickets and he gave ODS the option of performing or going to the movie. Of course he choose the movie. I'm a teacher so I have to attend/work.  I'll guess I'll be buying two more tickets for another day and take YDS later. He will stay with me and sing in the school show. I don't think it will be too hard to give our tickets away. I hope DS's teachers don't get too upset that he is missing the show for the movie.


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> The osbornes come? That's cool. Do they do that every year? This year has been my first (and last) year of seeing Osborne lights.


Yes they come every year


----------



## pangyal

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> you're kidding!  already ?  Am I confused or is it only the 9th? ....they're waiting for the show on the 17th?  Either that is unreal......or true dedication.....or I'm getting old ROFL


I had the same thought processes, don't worry!


----------



## Skywise

CindySwims said:


> Disappointing news for me for movie night. I bought reserved seats for my family for the 17th at 7:30pm. My school announced that our holiday show is that night at 7pm. DH doesn't want me to give up the tickets and he gave ODS the option of performing or going to the movie. Of course he choose the movie. I'm a teacher so I have to attend/work.  I'll guess I'll be buying two more tickets for another day and take YDS later. He will stay with me and sing in the school show. I don't think it will be too hard to give our tickets away. I hope DS's teachers don't get too upset that he is missing the show for the movie.



That's just poor planning on their part.


----------



## yulilin3

7 days!!!!


----------



## HCinKC

hiroMYhero said:


> It's true. Standing in line at a theater that seats over 900 people and with all reserved/assigned seating! And, I could see @yulilin3 waiting in this line and having the time of her life!!


Ok, I would not line up that early regardless, but you are saying they have an assigned seat and are still lining up already? Lol, what the flimflam!



AThrillingChase said:


> I ended up with the 1:40am showing. So probably not lining up too early! Maybe 1am? My imax is located in a shopping village so we are going to go hang out at a bar that is just feet from the theatre door. Tickets are still available though, so I am guessing I will be alright?


I happened to check an unlikely IMAX screen in our area. They still had tickets for Thursday and Friday. I asked DH about switching since our current tickets at AMC are for Monday. He said he'd rather wait and have an assigned seat. We were wondering the same thing though. What time we'd need to line up. ODS has a half day of school on Friday, so we didn't want to end up spending the whole afternoon in line assuming the evening shows would be busier.

I think for everyone without assigned seats, if you know the theatre capacity that will help. Seems like a huge theatre might almost be better. I mean, I kow people care enough to have bought tickets early, but will 300 people line up twelve hours before? I doubt it. Would 80? Maybe. Even so, if half of either size lines up way early, you can still get a decent seat in a large theater versus a smaller one. Does that make sense? Or you send someone way ahead to scope it out. What's worse, sitting in line for hours or craning your neck from the front row? Hmm...I think I would rather wait in line.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

our tickets are for the first showing Monday (12:50) no assigned seats - I'm not sure what to expect but we might check out the theater over the weekend to see how things are / get a general idea.  We're hoping by waiting until Monday to avoid some of the chaos but of course school will be out for the holidays by then so it might not be pretty.....


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Ok, I would not line up that early regardless, but you are saying they have an assigned seat and are still lining up already? Lol, what the flimflam!
> 
> I happened to check an unlikely IMAX screen in our area. They still had tickets for Thursday and Friday. I asked DH about switching since our current tickets at AMC are for Monday. He said he'd rather wait and have an assigned seat. We were wondering the same thing though. What time we'd need to line up. ODS has a half day of school on Friday, so we didn't want to end up spending the whole afternoon in line assuming the evening shows would be busier.
> 
> I think for everyone without assigned seats, if you know the theatre capacity that will help. Seems like a huge theatre might almost be better. I mean, I kow people care enough to have bought tickets early, but will 300 people line up twelve hours before? I doubt it. Would 80? Maybe. Even so, if half of either size lines up way early, you can still get a decent seat in a large theater versus a smaller one. Does that make sense? Or you send someone way ahead to scope it out. What's worse, sitting in line for hours or craning your neck from the front row? Hmm...I think I would rather wait in line.


"flimflam" 
I think the appeal of lining up early is, not only to get a good seat but, it's also a fan mentality, a camaraderie with fellow "crazies". My daughter, as soon as we knew the release would be on a Thursday told me that she wasn't going to school, actually her Science teacher told her the same thing (this is the teacher that took a pic with her pretending to be force choked, a la Vader) 
Now if she had horrible grades and was a misbehaving kid I would say absolutely not, but she gets straight A's with the occasional B and is an awesome kid, so one day away from school is not going to affect her.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> Ok, I would not line up that early regardless, but you are saying they have an assigned seat and are still lining up already? Lol, what the flimflam!


Definitely assigned seating at TCL (Grauman's) as we recently watched Terminator there. My first thought was "why be in line" but then realized the vibe there, on a regular day, is high energy and right now it has to be beyond amazing. 

The SW characters (non-Lucas) have to be out in force and probably are even in line!  The Hollywood Blvd. Vader and Chewie are there on a daily basis - no Visa card needed although they do accept tips! 

I was in Toys R Us yesterday and saw their digital countdown display (to the second) for The Force Awakens. I think yulilin needs to add one to her signature!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

HCinKC said:


> Ok, I would not line up that early regardless, but you are saying they have an assigned seat and are still lining up already? Lol, what the flimflam!
> 
> I happened to check an unlikely IMAX screen in our area. They still had tickets for Thursday and Friday. I asked DH about switching since our current tickets at AMC are for Monday. He said he'd rather wait and have an assigned seat. We were wondering the same thing though. What time we'd need to line up. ODS has a half day of school on Friday, so we didn't want to end up spending the whole afternoon in line assuming the evening shows would be busier.
> 
> I think for everyone without assigned seats, if you know the theatre capacity that will help. Seems like a huge theatre might almost be better. I mean, I kow people care enough to have bought tickets early, but will 300 people line up twelve hours before? I doubt it. Would 80? Maybe. Even so, if half of either size lines up way early, you can still get a decent seat in a large theater versus a smaller one. Does that make sense? Or you send someone way ahead to scope it out. What's worse, sitting in line for hours or craning your neck from the front row? Hmm...I think I would rather wait in line.



Yeah I agree, I will have to see what the capacity is for our imax. It is really the only imax nearby, so I am sure that is adding to it! I'm a little bummed because it doesn't offer assigned seating. The 1:40am show has been open for tickets until yesterday, while the two earlier shows sold out the night tickets were released. I was really enjoying the thought of a not sold out theatre so I could get a decent seat  Now I guess I will have to plop down in line! I can't wait to be doing that at midnight in December...


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovethattink said:


> I have to say, I am surprised the line up has started already. When did the first lines form for the other episodes.


I read further and it's a charity event: liningup.net that began on the 5th. By waiting in line a total of 24 hours spread out over the 12 days, the lineup people can buy two tickets to the premiere. The charity must have bought a block of tickets at TCL. More info here:
http://www.liningup.net/


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I read further and it's a charity event: liningup.net that began on the 5th. By waiting in line a total of 24 hours spread out over the 12 days, the lineup people can buy two tickets to the premiere. The charity must have bought a block of tickets at TCL. More info here:
> http://www.liningup.net/


such a GREAT idea, Star Wars fans are the best!!
Skywalking Through Neverland is part of the line and have been updating their posts on fb with pictures


----------



## HCinKC

Yeah, I agree with you guys about atmosphere. I think I have a skewed thought due to small kids in tow. I tried taking my 7yo to the Royals World Series parade, and it totally backfired on me. The crowds were just too much to physically move through. I realize that this is different, but it has me hesitant to do it again until he's older. By myself or with DH, meh, why not!

That is a neat charity idea, and I totally appreciate the idea of atmosphere. It makes sense to participate in that if you can! It makes more sense to me than lining up for a week when you already have an assigned ticket. Overnight, not gonna judge, but a week is a commitment! Gotta love...the love.


----------



## drquest

CindySwims said:


> Disappointing news for me for movie night. I bought reserved seats for my family for the 17th at 7:30pm. My school announced that our holiday show is that night at 7pm. DH doesn't want me to give up the tickets and he gave ODS the option of performing or going to the movie. Of course he choose the movie. I'm a teacher so I have to attend/work.  I'll guess I'll be buying two more tickets for another day and take YDS later. He will stay with me and sing in the school show. I don't think it will be too hard to give our tickets away. I hope DS's teachers don't get too upset that he is missing the show for the movie.



I'm in a similar situation. My DS13 has his school Christmas program that starts at 6:30 and I had pre-ordered tickets for the first showing at 7pm. He said let's go to the movie, but I think I'm looking at just exchanging for a later time that night. This is his last middle school Christmas program. He spoke to his band teacher and she wasn't real happy about the day/time either as she feels other kids won't show up.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'll be in Hollywood for the premiere this Sunday.  Anyone want me to walk around and take pictures to post of the festivities??


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be in Hollywood for the premiere this Sunday.  Anyone want me to walk around and take pictures to post of the festivities??


Yes, that would be cool.
I just came back from Five Below and they have a HUGE selection of Star Wars stuff, mostly for kids, they also have some cute ornaments and backpacks, everything $5 and under, hence the name 
Also I have stayed away from any additional spoilers ever since the Japan trailer but now things have started popping up on fb, pictures and such, also someone sent me a link to the first 2 minutes of the movie...no, thank you. So staying away from fb for a week


----------



## only hope

yulilin3 said:


> such a GREAT idea, Star Wars fans are the best!!
> Skywalking Through Neverland is part of the line and have been updating their posts on fb with pictures



While it is of course a good idea, if I was a tourist with one chance to visit the TLC, I'd be very irritated the tents are covering up some of those neat handprints!


----------



## hiroMYhero

only hope said:


> While it is of course a good idea, if I was a tourist with one chance to visit the TLC, I'd be very irritated the tents are covering up some of those neat handprints!


The tents are gone by 6:00a and don't appear until midnight. Not much goes on around there until later in the morning.

ETA: here's a great LA Times article regarding "the line:"
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/herocomplex/la-et-hc-star-wars-tcl-line-20151209-story.html


----------



## pangyal

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be in Hollywood for the premiere this Sunday.  Anyone want me to walk around and take pictures to post of the festivities??


Oh yes, PLEASE!!!


----------



## yulilin3

for those coming n the coming weeks I have the specific locations on where the Star Wars cupcakes can be found, each of them is $5.99
Studio Catering Co, Trolley Car Cafe (Starbucks), Starring Rolls and  Backlot Express: Vader, BB8 and Chewbacca
Catalina Eddie's: Vader
ABC Commissary:  BB8
Rosie's: Chewbacca


----------



## Dave Tis

5 days and 12 hours counting for me to see SW EPVII : TFA...
Is anyone going through the whole 6 films beforehand, and in which order are you planning on watching them?


----------



## xApril

I think I'm meeting my friend at 2pm for lunch next week before we head out to Disney Springs. He doesn't want to line up super early and I don't really want to either. We're only a group of 3 for the movie, so hopefully finding seats together won't be super difficult. I'm so excited for the event afterwards, really hope they do something special.

Taking my best friend to Launch Bay today for her first time today (she just saw all the Star Wars movies for the first time a few weeks ago) so I'm excited to see her get excited for everything. I think we may get a cupcake to try...

It seems that the BB-8/Chewbacca cups are all different prices throughout the park again. Might try to pick up a Chewbacca stein today.


----------



## yulilin3

Dave Tis said:


> 5 days and 12 hours counting for me to see SW EPVII : TFA...
> Is anyone going through the whole 6 films beforehand, and in which order are you planning on watching them?


but who's counting, right?  I want to watch them all before the movie, I might try machete order since I've never seen them that way



xApril said:


> I think I'm meeting my friend at 2pm for lunch next week before we head out to Disney Springs. He doesn't want to line up super early and I don't really want to either. We're only a group of 3 for the movie, so hopefully finding seats together won't be super difficult. I'm so excited for the event afterwards, really hope they do something special.
> 
> Taking my best friend to Launch Bay today for her first time today (she just saw all the Star Wars movies for the first time a few weeks ago) so I'm excited to see her get excited for everything. I think we may get a cupcake to try...
> 
> It seems that the BB-8/Chewbacca cups are all different prices throughout the park again. Might try to pick up a Chewbacca stein today.


Sounds like you'll have a fun day. I saw the Chewie steins at Peevy's but didn't look at the price. I think it depends on what is offered with them. BTW fun running into you at Universal Studios the other day


----------



## Dave Tis

but who's counting, right?  I want to watch them all before the movie, I might try machete order since I've never seen them that way

Good thinking, im going to try the Machete order with my 4 yr old, and then he can watch EP I : TPM as a stand alone film, and enjoy the pod-racing/Jar Jar/Darth Maul in isolation..


----------



## yulilin3

Off Topic: if anyone is here and going to Epcot on Sunday I'll be making the standby line for Candlelight all day  My daughter is signing with her High School Choir during the 5 pm show.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> but who's counting, right?  I want to watch them all before the movie, I might try machete order since I've never seen them that way
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'll have a fun day. I saw the Chewie steins at Peevy's but didn't look at the price. I think it depends on what is offered with them. BTW fun running into you at Universal Studios the other day





yulilin3 said:


> but who's counting, right?  I want to watch them all before the movie, I might try machete order since I've never seen them that way
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'll have a fun day. I saw the Chewie steins at Peevy's but didn't look at the price. I think it depends on what is offered with them. BTW fun running into you at Universal Studios the other day



It is always great to see a familiar face! 

Just got to the parking lot. 9:07 and stage already filled.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Ah, yeah
> 
> 
> It is always great to see a familiar face!
> 
> Just got to the parking lot. 9:07 and stage already filled.


and that's without CMs parking there...have fun


----------



## lovethattink

I've begun to update my TR. So far have Launch Bay, Disney's Chase Visa Card Vader M&G, Pictures of menus. I'll be posting later today the new food and Jedi Training. Here's the link Star Wars Year Round: Light Side or Dark Side



yulilin3 said:


> Sounds like you'll have a fun day. I saw the Chewie steins at Peevy's but didn't look at the price. I think it depends on what is offered with them. BTW fun running into you at Universal Studios the other day



Here's a picture I took at Minn and Bill's of the Chewie stein price when we got our Blue Milk Shake...YUM!!


----------



## yulilin3

new times guide for next week showing Symphony in the Stars. Also to note is that the Osborne lights show closing at 10 pm, if they leave them on for the extra hour they would be turning off at 11 pm. I'm still trying to figure this out


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> new times guide for next week showing Symphony in the Stars. Also to note is that the Osborne lights show closing at 10 pm, if they leave them on for the extra hour they would be turning off at 11 pm. I'm still trying to figure this out
> View attachment 139477
> View attachment 139478




I like all those Rebel insignias!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone else plan on going social media dark next week?

I'm going to post a few things on Facebook but other than posting, I'm not looking at a thing.  I'm even going to be wary about regular sites, I remember when yahoo's main page got hacked to spoil Harry potter character deaths for the last book.  And the Brits get to legitimately see it a few days before us.


----------



## Music City Mama

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else plan on going social media dark next week?
> 
> I'm going to post a few things on Facebook but other than posting, I'm not looking at a thing.  I'm even going to be wary about regular sites, I remember when yahoo's main page got hacked to spoil Harry potter character deaths for the last book.  And the Brits get to legitimately see it a few days before us.



I've thought about this myself. I HATE spoilers about anything and I think it's going to be tough to avoid. We're actually not seeing the movie until next Saturday (shame on me, I know), but DS is worried that he'll hear spoilers at school on Friday. I won't read anything -- I'm just worried that a headline on some website or a tweet will ruin something.


----------



## poison ivy

Decided to drop by our local AMC and print our reserved tickets in advance of next week.  This eliminates any hassles/delays/problems at the box office or kiosks next Thursday.   We have reserved seating for the 10:45pm show on 12/17.  Now all we have to do is wait 6 more days!


----------



## CheshireCrazy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else plan on going social media dark next week?



I am going to do that too. No Facebook, Twitter or anything. I'm even debating on what TV shows to watch (skip the news?). 

I told my friends, don't worry about me if you don't hear or see anything posted. I'm just avoiding spoilers. You know there's going to be one person who wants to ruin it.


----------



## Pluto0809

Can we keep this thread spoiler free at least for a bit?  I've got company coming next week that are not Star Wars fans and I won't be able to see the movie till after Christmas. But I would still like to check this thread for any new Park news as I'm planning our January trip.  I know I won't be able to avoid spoilers all together for that long but I'm hoping to stay away from many of them as possible.


----------



## tarak

Dave Tis said:


> 5 days and 12 hours counting for me to see SW EPVII : TFA...
> Is anyone going through the whole 6 films beforehand, and in which order are you planning on watching them?



We started watching them this past weekend. We knocked out episode 1 because I let my son pick where to start and he hadn't seen the whole thing. I don't think any of us watched the entire movie - just wandered in and out. DD11 left in disgust when Jar Jar showed. I think I'll try machete order for the rest of the movies. 

I'm going to try to stay unspoiled for the movie. We have guests coming this week, so I might not get the chance to see it until after Christmas.


----------



## lovethattink

tarak said:


> We started watching them this past weekend. We knocked out episode 1 because I let my son pick where to start and he hadn't seen the whole thing. I don't think any of us watched the entire movie - just wandered in and out. DD11 left in disgust when Jar Jar showed. I think I'll try machete order for the rest of the movies.
> 
> I'm going to try to stay unspoiled for the movie. We have guests coming this week, so I might not get the chance to see it until after Christmas.



I saw some crazy article about what if Jar Jar was working with the emperor.  And last week when we watched Episode 1, we watched it with that in mind and Jar Jar ' s clumsiness takes on a whole new entertaining light.


----------



## tarak

lovethattink said:


> I saw some crazy article about what if Jar Jar was working with the emperor.  And last week when we watched Episode 1, we watched it with that in mind and Jar Jar ' s clumsiness takes on a whole new entertaining light.



My husband and I read that article, too. It suggested he was a master in the Way of the Drunken Fist, or something similar. My husband thought the article made seeing Jar Jar again on the screen more interesting. I still wanted to mute him every time he spoke.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, that would be cool.
> I just came back from Five Below and they have a HUGE selection of Star Wars stuff, mostly for kids, they also have some cute ornaments and backpacks, everything $5 and under, hence the name
> Also I have stayed away from any additional spoilers ever since the Japan trailer but now things have started popping up on fb, pictures and such, also someone sent me a link to the first 2 minutes of the movie...no, thank you. So staying away from fb for a week


It is getting harder to avoid! It is, quite literally, everywhere. I have noticed a lot more teaser trailer ads running on tv, too. We aren't seeing the movie until Monday, so we'll likely be avoiding Internet, news, the world for a week. I'm not a social media addict, so it's not a big deal. I'm still worried about spoilers though. They seem to somehow get through no matter what.



Dave Tis said:


> 5 days and 12 hours counting for me to see SW EPVII : TFA...
> Is anyone going through the whole 6 films beforehand, and in which order are you planning on watching them?


We probably will. Probably just 1-6 for us. ODS l.o.v.e.s. Qui Gon, so 1 is his favorite. That's an interesting bit about JarJar and the Emporer. I'll have to keep that in mind. Maybe it will make him...well, nevermind, he can't possibly be less stupid and annoying.


----------



## yulilin3

Pluto0809 said:


> Can we keep this thread spoiler free at least for a bit?  I've got company coming next week that are not Star Wars fans and I won't be able to see the movie till after Christmas. But I would still like to check this thread for any new Park news as I'm planning our January trip.  I know I won't be able to avoid spoilers all together for that long but I'm hoping to stay away from many of them as possible.


Time to take an oath everyone...repeat after me (like in JTA)

After watching the movie
(repeat)
We will all feel the Force
(repeat)
But we will not divulge
(repeat)
and be left in remorse 
(repeat)
It will  be pretty hard
(repeat)
keeping our lips sealed
(repeat)
we will all bite our tongue
(repeat)
before risking reveal
(repeat)


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else plan on going social media dark next week?
> 
> I'm going to post a few things on Facebook but other than posting, I'm not looking at a thing.  I'm even going to be wary about regular sites, I remember when yahoo's main page got hacked to spoil Harry potter character deaths for the last book.  And the Brits get to legitimately see it a few days before us.



I don't have an FB account or even look at it. I rarely look at Twitter. Heck, I don't even like Instant Messenger at work. Except for this site, I am already kind of socially in the dark


----------



## soniam

Pluto0809 said:


> Can we keep this thread spoiler free at least for a bit?  I've got company coming next week that are not Star Wars fans and I won't be able to see the movie till after Christmas. But I would still like to check this thread for any new Park news as I'm planning our January trip.  I know I won't be able to avoid spoilers all together for that long but I'm hoping to stay away from many of them as possible.



I am in agreement with that. Luckily, we will be in Germany, so I probably wouldn't understand any spoilers I hear there anyway. But I will probably check this thread. We won't get to see it until xmas either.


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> Time to take an oath everyone...repeat after me (like in JTA)
> 
> After watching the movie
> (repeat)
> We will all feel the Force
> (repeat)
> But we will not divulge
> (repeat)
> and be left in remorse
> (repeat)
> It will  be pretty hard
> (repeat)
> keeping our lips sealed
> (repeat)
> we will all bite our tongue
> (repeat)
> before risking reveal
> (repeat)



But I might give a thumbs up or down


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> But I might give a thumbs up or down


I think that should be the extent....


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> Time to take an oath everyone...repeat after me (like in JTA)
> 
> After watching the movie
> (repeat)
> We will all feel the Force
> (repeat)
> But we will not divulge
> (repeat)
> and be left in remorse
> (repeat)
> It will  be pretty hard
> (repeat)
> keeping our lips sealed
> (repeat)
> we will all bite our tongue
> (repeat)
> before risking reveal
> (repeat)



Yasssss. I am totally down with this.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Okay, guys. After following yulilin's threads for 4 years, attending one day of SWW in '14, marathon watching all 6 Episodes in the course of a week, and sitting and watching more JTA sessions than a normal person ever should, I scored 44 on this SW character quiz:
http://www.shortlist.com/entertainm...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Pretty sure everyone else will get all 63!! I'm happy with 44 !


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Okay, guys. After following yulilin's threads for 4 years, attending one day of SWW in '14, marathon watching all 6 Episodes in the course of a week, and sitting and watching more JTA sessions than a normal person ever should, I scored 44 on this SW character quiz:
> http://www.shortlist.com/entertainm...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Pretty sure everyone else will get all 63!! I'm happy with 44 !


60/63 shame on me  
44 is not bad 
My mom calls me today, here's the conversarion:
Mom: Hi does Stephanie have a Star Wars beanie
Me: hmm actually she doesn't. But she doesn't like the ones with the little poofy thing on the end
Mom: Ok, there's a brown one and a black one
Me: I think she would like the black one better...does it have white on it
Mom: Yes! it's the Star Wars police guys on it


----------



## soniam

I am pretty embarrassed by my score 54/63. However, I never can remember the empireal and rebel "red shirts" names, basically the soldiers, generals, and such that get killed. I can't waste brain power on most of them, when I know they are just going to be killed Also, some of the critters I didn't even know they had names.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Our friend Aileen


soniam said:


> I don't have an FB account or even look at it. I rarely look at Twitter. Heck, I don't even like Instant Messenger at work. Except for this site, I am already kind of socially in the dark



I only recently made a FB account - I have 8 whole friends   I am also not going to check it from when the movie is released in Europe until after we've seen it (on the 21st).

Can someone remind me of the machete order is that the one that goes something like 4, 5, 1, 2, 3, 6?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

hiroMYhero said:


> Okay, guys. After following yulilin's threads for 4 years, attending one day of SWW in '14, marathon watching all 6 Episodes in the course of a week, and sitting and watching more JTA sessions than a normal person ever should, I scored 44 on this SW character quiz:
> http://www.shortlist.com/entertainm...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Pretty sure everyone else will get all 63!! I'm happy with 44 !



we got 62 out of 63 - we missed the R4-D4 one.   "We" actually means DD - I knew a lot of them but would have been in the 44 range without her!   She always wants more Star Wars reference books for "research" ......can  you say... Star Wars obsessed ?!


----------



## Isildur's Bane

dodgy on the rex/cody clone but guessed right.  rest were slam dunks 63/63  guess I have a mind like a lint trap lol


----------



## soniam

There was one pic of a Fett that was really poorly lighted. I could barely see the color of his outfit. I took a guess and got it right, but I thought it was a bit sneaky.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

poison ivy said:


> Decided to drop by our local AMC and print our reserved tickets in advance of next week.  This eliminates any hassles/delays/problems at the box office or kiosks next Thursday.   We have reserved seating for the 10:45pm show on 12/17.  Now all we have to do is wait 6 more days!



This is a great idea!  I'll probably stop by the mall this weekend and do the same.


I'm also going dark on social media starting Thursday.  I have friends who live in Britain.  I hate them a little right now.  LOL.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Delurking to say that I just booked dessert party for DH and me on January 11. It's my post-marathon reward and I'm hoping that thinking about it will help me complete the Dopey Challenge because I gotta say that I'm feeling a bit over my head on that one.

And movie next Thursday night!!!!


----------



## soniam

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Delurking to say that I just booked dessert party for DH and me on January 11. It's my post-marathon reward and I'm hoping that thinking about it will help me complete the Dopey Challenge because I gotta say that I'm feeling a bit over my head on that one.
> 
> And movie next Thursday night!!!!



Would you like to be added to the Dessert Party Roll Call?


----------



## tarak

I got a 59. I flipped a couple of characters from the animated series. I knew all the randoms from the original trilogy, which didn't surprise me. I can't remember 75% of what I learned in law school, but I know William Hootkins played Porkins.


----------



## soniam

tarak said:


> I got a 59. I flipped a couple of characters from the animated series. I knew all the randoms from the original trilogy, which didn't surprise me. I can't remember 75% of what I learned in law school, but I know William Hootkins played Porkins.



I remembered Porkins. Who could forget him


----------



## Music City Mama

I got a 59/63 and a couple were just stupid mistakes. When I take those Disney quizzes from the Disney Insider emails, I think I'm going to do so great, but then they ask things like "Who was the original director before being replaced by..." so, I never do as good on those as I think I will, but I'll take my 59, thank you very much!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

soniam said:


> Would you like to be added to the Dessert Party Roll Call?


That would be great, thank you!


----------



## soniam

Mimsy Borogove said:


> That would be great, thank you!



Added you.
http://www.disboards.com/threads/siths-star-wars-roll-call-2016.3466905/#post-54808651


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

jtowntoflorida said:


> This is a great idea!  I'll probably stop by the mall this weekend and do the same.
> 
> 
> I'm also going dark on social media starting Thursday.  I have friends who live in Britain.  I hate them a little right now.  LOL.



Dh was originally English (turned American last December) - so we have family in England but shockingly none of them are Star Wars fans!


----------



## Wendydagny

Forgive me for not reading a million posts, but just wanted to clarify. Will there be SOTS fireworks on 1/3? They are not on the schedule on the website...


----------



## MommyinHonduras

We are planning our first Disney Vacation for Sept 2016, we love SW.  What are speculations that other than the launch bay there will be anymore available then to see/do?  Trying to decide if we will go to HS since it seems half the park is under construction?  How fast does the Magic move?


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks for the info on the cupcakes Yulady.   Does anyone know if they have a takeaway box at Backlot Express for taking a cupcake to go (one for later)   I have to fit in a couple of cupcakes, and a blue milk panna cotta,  as well as a blue milk shake I've read about on here also.   And can't forget the neat looking Tie Fighter popcorn bucket.  Something will have to come  back to the room for later lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Wendydagny said:


> Forgive me for not reading a million posts, but just wanted to clarify. Will there be SOTS fireworks on 1/3? They are not on the schedule on the website...


More than one person is waiting on early January fireworks hours...as soon as I have them I will post it here, but there will be fireworks that day, expect it to be around 9 pm or 10 pm



MommyinHonduras said:


> We are planning our first Disney Vacation for Sept 2016, we love SW.  What are speculations that other than the launch bay there will be anymore available then to see/do?  Trying to decide if we will go to HS since it seems half the park is under construction?  How fast does the Magic move?


Launch Bay and JT is pretty much the only thing guaranteed, I don't see anything being added on. Fireworks have no end date, not sure if they will last that long though



likesdisney said:


> Thanks for the info on the cupcakes Yulady.   Does anyone know if they have a takeaway box at Backlot Express for taking a cupcake to go (one for later)   I have to fit in a couple of cupcakes, and a blue milk panna cotta,  as well as a blue milk shake I've read about on here also.   And can't forget the neat looking Tie Fighter popcorn bucket.  Something will have to come  back to the room for later lol.


They have had regular styro foam boxes at Backlot, maybe if you are bringing a bag bring an empty container?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

i


likesdisney said:


> Thanks for the info on the cupcakes Yulady.   Does anyone know if they have a takeaway box at Backlot Express for taking a cupcake to go (one for later)   I have to fit in a couple of cupcakes, and a blue milk panna cotta,  as well as a blue milk shake I've read about on here also.   And can't forget the neat looking Tie Fighter popcorn bucket.  Something will have to come  back to the room for later lol.


it's not Backlot but Starring Rolls (as I recall)  has cupcake take away containers


----------



## BigCheese

hiroMYhero said:


> Okay, guys. After following yulilin's threads for 4 years, attending one day of SWW in '14, marathon watching all 6 Episodes in the course of a week, and sitting and watching more JTA sessions than a normal person ever should, I scored 44 on this SW character quiz:
> http://www.shortlist.com/entertainm...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Pretty sure everyone else will get all 63!! I'm happy with 44 !



That was an awesome quiz, thanks for posting! 62/63 (I had no idea who Aayla Secura was!) Shout out to R5-D4. As a kid he was my favorite droid. He was the real star of the OT. If he didn't break down, the entire saga would have ended at that sand crawler.


----------



## soniam

BigCheese said:


> That was an awesome quiz, thanks for posting! 62/63 (I had no idea who Aayla Secura was!) Shout out to R5-D4. As a kid he was my favorite droid. He was the real star of the OT. If he didn't break down, the entire saga would have ended at that sand crawler.



That's funny. I got Aayla Secura right We have been watching the cartoons a lot lately, so she stuck in my mind.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well, the Jimmy Kimmel line up was released.  Looks like we missed out on the entire cast (looks like they're going to Conan).  But we do get Oscar Isaac, which is ok, I love me some X wing pilots


----------



## HCinKC

hiroMYhero said:


> Okay, guys. After following yulilin's threads for 4 years, attending one day of SWW in '14, marathon watching all 6 Episodes in the course of a week, and sitting and watching more JTA sessions than a normal person ever should, I scored 44 on this SW character quiz:
> http://www.shortlist.com/entertainm...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Pretty sure everyone else will get all 63!! I'm happy with 44 !


That's not bad. Several of those a normal person, even a fan, wouldn't necessarily know. I did get 63/63, but I would not have known several if a)DH hadn't told us over the years or b)ODS wasn't such a huge fan that watches reruns constantly. Love me some quizzes though...thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## soniam

If anyone is going to the movie parties (12/17) or fireworks on 12/18, feel free to add yourself to the roll call spreadsheet. If you are doing one of these nights and a dessert party later, please enter them separately. That way I can have two roll call lists.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/siths-star-wars-roll-call-2016.3466905/


----------



## Skywise

GLOW CUBE!!


----------



## amie416

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Can someone remind me of the machete order is that the one that goes something like 4, 5, 1, 2, 3, 6?



Close... It's 4, 5, 2, 3, 6.

Here's his rationale: http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2011/11/11/the-star-wars-saga-suggested-viewing-order/


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

amie416 said:


> Close... It's 4, 5, 2, 3, 6.
> 
> Here's his rationale: http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2011/11/11/the-star-wars-saga-suggested-viewing-order/


thank you !  and that works great for us as #1 is the only one we don't have....


----------



## yulilin3

The Dooneys have arrived at Watto's


----------



## antman

On the front page of this post yulilin3 posted the Symphony in the stars is from Jan 5 - March 19.  Mydisneyexperience.com says it starts Dec 18 but I'm more concerned about the end date as I didn't cancel my May 19th trip (even though there is no SWW).  My question is this (and I apologize if it was discussed previously, I fell behind on my reading of this post), is it really ending in March or is there a chance it will still be going on in May?  I don't see anything on the Disney site about an end date.  The times look weird on the Disney site too, 11:00 pm and 12:00 pop up when I look at times on dates where a time comes up.  I am hoping they still have the fireworks but I guess at this point I hoping more that the Rivers of Light is going on.


----------



## yulilin3

@antman those dates are for the dessert party
The fireworks do start the 18 no end date has been posted


----------



## yulilin3

At launch bay right now
The cm at the entrance said that you can choose to watch the movie or not. If inside is at capacity then you would have to wait but that hasn't happened yet


----------



## yulilin3

They finally put the scroll


----------



## yulilin3

I didn't know Ashley made a long sleeve version of the Ewok shirt


----------



## antman

yulilin3 said:


> @antman those dates are for the dessert party
> The fireworks do start the 18 no end date has been posted



Thank you @yulilin3 I am trying to plan my May trip and its driving me nuts.  Planning this trip was sooooo much easier when I was just gonna get the SWW VIP package thing.


----------



## yulilin3

I have read a report that they were doing the aurebesh nametag...they are not doing them
EDIT Never mind, they do have them, at Watto's.  You have to ask at the register, first cm didn't know what I was talking about


----------



## yulilin3

There is a new cart right next to the face painting across the speeder bike. They are doing aurebesh leather bands and keychain. $11.95 each
I have pics on my phone, will upload them tomorrow morning


----------



## HopperFan

Fireworks going off at DHS. Park is closed and it's midnight.  They seem to be more a test as there are huge gaps of time and they don't feel like a pattern. Stood outside and watched them for awhile but too long of gaps so calling it a night.  Guessing they are doing some testing to get ready.


----------



## lovethattink

HopperFan said:


> Fireworks going off at DHS. Park is closed and it's midnight.  They seem to be more a test as there are huge gaps of time and they don't feel like a pattern. Stood outside and watched them for awhile but too long of gaps so calling it a night.  Guessing they are doing some testing to get ready.



Unless those gaps of times are characters on stage like they did for Frozen fireworks?


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

We went to DHS yesterday (looks like we just missed you, @yulilin3!) to check out Launch Bay and say good-bye to the Osborne lights. We had a great time! Just to add to the discussion, it does seem that wait times for the meet & greets are pretty inflated. When we got in line for Chewie, it said 40 minutes and it was 17 and change, DH used the stopwatch on his phone. We also did the Chase Visa meet & greet for Vader. Like others have mentioned, that first hallway before getting in the door is a bit stuffy and warm, but it wasn't terrible yesterday. It might be horrible on a summer day, though. We waited 25 minutes for Vader and the line for the regular meet & greet said 30, so we probably should have just done that. 

Just a few photos:

 
First Order Stormtroopers patrolling around the courtyard. I also have a video, but it's a pretty large file for 15 seconds!

 
As everyone has mentioned, Chewie looks a bit strange. I think it's because his lips should be more brown than flesh-toned. 

 
Wookiee hugs are the best hugs! 

 
The lighting with Vader was really bright (also with Chewie) so I guess I need to remember to apply stage makeup to look semi-human! 

 
When we arrived to the meet & greet, Vader was hiding around the corner, then came striding around us, circling. He then honed in on DH's silly elf hat and played with it for most of our interaction. He was convinced it was part of the Resistance! He did speak with us quite a bit, but almost in a scolding tone (totally fine and funny), but he definitely focused on DH, who I've mentioned before has Chandler Bing levels of photograph problems. But look at his expression here! He actually broke a smile. We might use one of the photos for our Christmas card - Merry Sithmas!

As a note to AP holders and those with PhotoPass: even though this was a Chase Visa meet & greet, they still scanned my MagicBand and the photos showed up in my account almost immediately. Just to let you know if you have AP/PP that you don't need the directions they give you at the door.

 
As yulilin3 noted, the Dooneys are at Watto's now. Oy! If I don't manage to snag a Marathon Weekend Dooney (which would be my first Dooney), I am totally getting this. Take all my money, Disney! 

 
And finally the BB-8 cupcake. The little rock-like things are candied chocolate crumbles, so basically M&Ms and BB-8 is white chocolate. The cake is good, I'm not a fan of buttercream frosting, though. Without DH's help, not much of this would have been eaten because like the other cupcakes, it's huge and very rich! I miss the little mini-cakes they had at Rebel Hangar, those were the perfect size to share.


----------



## yulilin3

well I managed to miss 3 DISsers yesterday 
It was crazy getting out
Like I posted on other threads the parking lot has basically closed almost the entire week due to capacity and people were actually sent to Epcot. Yesterday it closed around 11am, sending everyone to Epcot and later in the day sending them to AK.
I managed to park at the Boardwalk overflow parking and walked to DHS, so many people walking...at the end of the night the amount of buses was insane, but there seemed to be a lot of them waiting so people didn't have to wait for them. Plenty of CM directing people on where to go get the bus.
I can only imagine what it will be like the 2 weeks of Christmas and New Years


----------



## HopperFan

lovethattink said:


> Unless those gaps of times are characters on stage like they did for Frozen fireworks?



Oh I hope not, that would take them from one of the best to one of the worse. It truly didn't feel like a show and it went for around 40 minutes with a couple loud booms at end but no "finale".


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

On the plane to Hollywood!!!  Hope it's not annoying anyone but I'm going to hijack this thread every now and then and post some Hollywood force awakens updates and pictures because I'm too excited and I think most of you guys understand!


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Oh I hope not, that would take them from one of the best to one of the worse. It truly didn't feel like a show and it went for around 40 minutes with a couple loud booms at end but no "finale".


I seriously doubt there will be character appearances during the fireworks.  It was possible when they had a full roof over them, now that there really isn't a stage, with no roof, they can't risk not having them there when it rains


----------



## Min Min

soniam said:


> I am pretty embarrassed by my score 54/63. However, I never can remember the empireal and rebel "red shirts" names, basically the soldiers, generals, and such that get killed. I can't waste brain power on most of them, when I know they are just going to be killed Also, some of the critters I didn't even know they had names.


To make you feel better I scored a 51 and my son scored 53. I'm just bummed that he beat me.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> The Dooneys have arrived at Watto's





yulilin3 said:


> There is a new cart right next to the face painting across the speeder bike. They are doing aurebesh leather bands and keychain. $11.95 each
> I have pics on my phone, will upload them tomorrow morning



Thank you for helping me spend my money. That dooney is amazing!!!





yulilin3 said:


> well I managed to miss 3 DISsers yesterday
> It was crazy getting out
> Like I posted on other threads the parking lot has basically closed almost the entire week due to capacity and people were actually sent to Epcot. Yesterday it closed around 11am, sending everyone to Epcot and later in the day sending them to AK.
> I managed to park at the Boardwalk overflow parking and walked to DHS, so many people walking...at the end of the night the amount of buses was insane, but there seemed to be a lot of them waiting so people didn't have to wait for them. Plenty of CM directing people on where to go get the bus.
> I can only imagine what it will be like the 2 weeks of Christmas and New Years




Any idea why the parking was such a problem? I spoke to several cast members who said they didn't understand it. The crowds were not expected to be that high (5/10 historically) and one said parking closing that early was rare. Also several people on Twitter were saying the parking wasn't full and they didn't understand why Disney had closed it. Strange.... Maybe if it was the 24th and 25th it'd make sense. Osborne practically shut down from what I heard. Had some friends who got to muppets and all traffic was at a stand still. They stood there for over 20 min not moving at all before they left. Crazy!


----------



## BridgetR3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Thank you for helping me spend my money. That dooney is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> Any idea why the parking was such a problem? I spoke to several cast members who said they didn't understand it. The crowds were not expected to be that high (5/10 historically) and one said parking closing that early was rare. Also several people on Twitter were saying the parking wasn't full and they didn't understand why Disney had closed it. Strange.... Maybe if it was the 24th and 25th it'd make sense. Osborne practically shut down from what I heard. Had some friends who got to muppets and all traffic was at a stand still. They stood there for over 20 min not moving at all before they left. Crazy!



I've heard the same about the parking lot but just the fact that night after night Osborne lights is a packed mess should send some signal to Disney.  At least, our family hopes it does.....now back to your regularly scheduled Star Wars talk!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> Oh I hope not, that would take them from one of the best to one of the worse. It truly didn't feel like a show and it went for around 40 minutes with a couple loud booms at end but no "finale".


Maybe they were checking fallout patterns for the shells in the new segments of the show and making adjustments? It will be interesting to know if they do a full after hours run-through before the 17th.


----------



## HCinKC

The next person who posts a BB8 cupcake will be required (per the rules of this thread) to deliver one to my house...in Kansas.


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Thank you for helping me spend my money. That dooney is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why the parking was such a problem? I spoke to several cast members who said they didn't understand it. The crowds were not expected to be that high (5/10 historically) and one said parking closing that early was rare. Also several people on Twitter were saying the parking wasn't full and they didn't understand why Disney had closed it. Strange.... Maybe if it was the 24th and 25th it'd make sense. Osborne practically shut down from what I heard. Had some friends who got to muppets and all traffic was at a stand still. They stood there for over 20 min not moving at all before they left. Crazy!


It's The lights appeal. Disney completely underestimate the appeal of them. It's going to be a huge mess starting next weekend


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> It's The lights appeal. Disney completely underestimate the appeal of them. It's going to be a huge mess starting next weekend


That's what happens when they actually announce the "last year" of a most popular event. 

Do you think they underestimated the turnout? Why begin fireworks on the 18th when there's major gridlock in a huge section of the park? I'm guessing more "Guest Recovery" in massive amounts.


----------



## williamscm3

Must. Have. New. Dooney!!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

This is neither here nor there, but I was just at the Mall of America finishing my Christmas shopping and they had a sign up that they're going to be holding hourly showings of The Force Awakens starting at 7:00 on the 17th and going through the 18th.  It also said the mall will be hosting some "special events" but didn't give any details.  We only live about 15 minutes from there and I'd be tempted to go there to watch, but we just purchased tickets from the theatre in our town.  At MOA they have "D-Box" 3-D seats...have you guys heard of these?  They're motion seats so you feel like you're part of the movie.  So like Star Tours on steriods, maybe?  I might hit them up for my birthday in January because that seems kinda fun.

Also, thanks to a poster above, I picked up our pre-ordered tickets yesterday.  Now just to decide when to line up for the show Friday!


----------



## nancipants

We just left DHS. The entire film lot was empty, but they were directing people to park at Epcot again. No idea why. Preemptive measure?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Omg you guys.  This tent in Hollywood.... It takes up so much street space.  I could say it's 4, or 5, blocks.... But it's just huge.  I don't know what they're even going to do in there.

Also, graumans star wars, the line awakens is not long at all.  I was a little disappointed.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

williamscm3 said:


> Must. Have. New. Dooney!!!


must have Chewie cupcake....hum thinking that's not quite in the same league as a Dooney


----------



## moobar25

williamscm3 said:


> Must. Have. New. Dooney!!!


Which one? Can you post a link.


----------



## hiroMYhero

moobar25 said:


> Which one? Can you post a link.


@yulilin3 has a photo in Post #4259 of this thread.


----------



## psac

Hollywood Studios today, at around 3pm, skipped movie with Disney Visa, Chewy 10 minutes, Vader advertised 
20 mins (looked about right), used the Visa, literally zero people in line ahead of us. Perfect. The interaction with both was amazing!  

And the Osborne Lights was a friggin madhouse until the rain cleared the crowd. Seriously unsafe, the worse we've ever seen in 6 or 7 years of going. 

The new scenes in Star Tours are neat, the Milennium Falcon does something cool with its guns, I don't know if it's going to be in the movie or not. Not saying what it is.


----------



## nuzmom

nancipants said:


> We just left DHS. The entire film lot was empty, but they were directing people to park at Epcot again. No idea why. Preemptive measure?


This was the same situation on Monday. At least from 3-4pm people were directed to Epcot, but at 6pm they were allowed to park at DHS.

Just an update: We went to Disney Springs AMC theatre to "check in" for the movie and after hours event being held on Dec 17th. We were given our tickets and told... "since there's no reserved seating for these Star Wars movie times, you'll want to line up early to get a seat. Management is suggesting 3 hours early." We just can't do that - boy, I hope they didn't overbook!!!

We're heading to DHS tomorrow morning (we've been there Dec 7th & 9th so far). Hope the lights are "doable". Sigh.
Totally agree that Chewie and Vader were a lot of fun. And, we traded with the Jawa - we gave a new travel pack of kleenex for a sheet of butterfly tattoos. Will always be a cool memory for us!


----------



## frisbeego

Stole this from another thread because I didn't actually get the survey from runDisney.  Thought you'd appreciate the mention of Disney characters in Star Wars costumes.  

what Characters are important for you to see:

Disney characters "Dressed up" like Avengers Characters
Avengers Characters
Disney Princesses
Tinkerbell
Regular Disney Characters (Mickey, Donald, etc.)
Star Wars Characters
Disney characters "Dressed up" like Star wars characters


----------



## PhoenixWright

We're leaving for Disney today and going to DHS tomorrow morning at open!

Can't wait to see the new Launch Bay, we have the Disney Visa so we can skip the line and see Darth Vader. 

Has anyone seen Boba Fett at Launch Bay yet? Would love to get my picture with him


----------



## yulilin3

PhoenixWright said:


> We're leaving for Disney today and going to DHS tomorrow morning at open!
> 
> Can't wait to see the new Launch Bay, we have the Disney Visa so we can skip the line and see Darth Vader.
> 
> Has anyone seen Boba Fett at Launch Bay yet? Would love to get my picture with him


have fun, I have not seen or heard of Boba Fett being at LB.


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> Which one? Can you post a link.


----------



## yulilin3

the carpet near the entrance to LB


----------



## yulilin3

I was passing through JT and was surprised with the new light effects on the Temple walls, seriously if your child can do this show at night, do it. All the lighting effects are awesome, and the lightsabers light up. (sorry about the quality, it was taken with my phone)


----------



## yulilin3

for anyone interested, tonight is the Hollywood Premiere and they will have a live stream of the Red Carpet
http://www.starwars.com/news/watch-...tarwars-com?cmp=smc|300146692&linkId=19444831


----------



## moobar25

nuzmom said:


> Just an update: We went to Disney Springs AMC theatre to "check in" for the movie and after hours event being held on Dec 17th. We were given our tickets and told... "since there's no reserved seating for these Star Wars movie times, you'll want to line up early to get a seat. Management is suggesting 3 hours early." We just can't do that - boy, I hope they didn't overbook!!!



I'll see you there on Thursday!!! I guess my DH was right that we need to get there early.  Luckily we were able to change to an earlier flight and will be getting to DS around 2.  I've been checking the weather and high 80s works for me!!!


----------



## KayKayJS

Not sure if this is compltely on topic but just wanted to let those know who are going soon - our experience on a Saturday trying to see the new Star Wars stuff and the lights. We went Saturday (the 12th) and really ... it wasn't that bad.

We arrived at HS at 5 , we first parked at Epcot because I had seen on here the lot closed at noon. 

We had a fastpass for Star Tours - the new stuff is awesome. Then we ate lunch at the backlot express and got the new BB8 cup. Food was great and all the star wars stuff had us geeking out. We ate outside and watched the Jedi training academy - very cool at night. Next was TOT fastpass and ice cream. We could have easily done RnRc as well as the line said 40 standby, but decided to skip it. Next we were off to TSM FP but stopped on the way to enjoy the dance party - this is a lot of fun and really brings your energy up. After TSM we used the little kiosks to get a FP for Great Movie Ride (Fantasmic was available as well.) By this time it was after 8PM and we ventured on over to the lights (coming in the back way, near the playground). It was very crowded, but we had no issues seeing the lights/taking pictures or getting to the areas we wanted. We headed back over to the dance party (I can't say enough how much I love this lol) before going to the Launch Bay. So awesome!! The storm troopers were out near the entrance. We met Chewie in the standby line, took maybe 20 minutes. Decided to save Darth for when I remember to bring my Visa card. We spent a lot of time looking at props and the shop - we absolutely loved it. We probably spent at least an hour there. After that, it was time for our FP at the great movie ride. We were out of the park by 930 I believe. There were TONS of people needing buses back to Epcot, but they had them one after another , and while the line was huge, we didn't wait long at all.

All in all, I think they're handling it very well. Can't wait to go back for the fireworks!


----------



## yulilin3

KayKayJS said:


> Not sure if this is compltely on topic but just wanted to let those know who are going soon - our experience on a Saturday trying to see the new Star Wars stuff and the lights. We went Saturday (the 12th) and really ... it wasn't that bad.
> 
> We arrived at HS at 5 , we first parked at Epcot because I had seen on here the lot closed at noon.
> 
> We had a fastpass for Star Tours - the new stuff is awesome. Then we ate lunch at the backlot express and got the new BB8 cup. Food was great and all the star wars stuff had us geeking out. We ate outside and watched the Jedi training academy - very cool at night. Next was TOT fastpass and ice cream. We could have easily done RnRc as well as the line said 40 standby, but decided to skip it. Next we were off to TSM FP but stopped on the way to enjoy the dance party - this is a lot of fun and really brings your energy up. After TSM we used the little kiosks to get a FP for Great Movie Ride (Fantasmic was available as well.) By this time it was after 8PM and we ventured on over to the lights (coming in the back way, near the playground). It was very crowded, but we had no issues seeing the lights/taking pictures or getting to the areas we wanted. We headed back over to the dance party (I can't say enough how much I love this lol) before going to the Launch Bay. So awesome!! The storm troopers were out near the entrance. We met Chewie in the standby line, took maybe 20 minutes. Decided to save Darth for when I remember to bring my Visa card. We spent a lot of time looking at props and the shop - we absolutely loved it. We probably spent at least an hour there. After that, it was time for our FP at the great movie ride. We were out of the park by 930 I believe. There were TONS of people needing buses back to Epcot, but they had them one after another , and while the line was huge, we didn't wait long at all.
> 
> All in all, I think they're handling it very well. Can't wait to go back for the fireworks!


thanks for the report. Glad you had fun, I'm also a huge fan of the dance parties, did you go into Club Disney?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> for anyone interested, tonight is the Hollywood Premiere and they will have a live stream of the Red Carpet
> http://www.starwars.com/news/watch-...tarwars-com?cmp=smc|300146692&linkId=19444831



Oh I'm interested!!

I guess the 5 blocks of tents are all the red carpet.  This is going to be nuts.  Today we're going to Jim Henson studios then I think my bf and I are going to stalk the event.  They have metal detectors and police everywhere, it's nuts.

We did see Floyd may weather in his lamborghini last night.  I'm not really a fan but that was a nice car.


----------



## msmama

So the big Dooney tote bag price tag was cut off in the pic.  Anybody know what the damage is?  Surely more than most everything else I own, but I can dream!!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> So the big Dooney tote bag price tag was cut off in the pic.  Anybody know what the damage is?  Surely more than most everything else I own, but I can dream!!


sorry I didn't even see that I was cutting the price. I think it's about $260 but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jedi Mickey and Darth Goofy shirts and a pin are available on the Shop Disney Parks app right now. There is even the Darth Maul Donald knit hat.

Either Lucasfilms changed their minds or Disney is selling out their leftover stock?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Jedi Mickey and Darth Goofy shirts and a pin are available on the Shop Disney Parks app right now. There is even the Darth Maul Donald knit hat.
> 
> Either Lucasfilms changed their minds or Disney is selling out their leftover stock?


I saw a whole Disney/SW section at Epcot's Mouse Gears. Nothing new so it might just be left over stock


----------



## nancipants

nuzmom said:


> Just an update: We went to Disney Springs AMC theatre to "check in" for the movie and after hours event being held on Dec 17th. We were given our tickets and told... "since there's no reserved seating for these Star Wars movie times, you'll want to line up early to get a seat. Management is suggesting 3 hours early." We just can't do that - boy, I hope they didn't overbook!!!



Thanks for the update. We were planning to get there around 12, so 3 hours beforehand is actually a lot shorter than we thought! 

I'm sure they didn't overbook, they're just warning so people get the seats they want.


----------



## LinderInWonderland

DH insisted I take the day off on the 17th so we would have plenty of time to wait in line since we couldn't get assigned seats for the first showing at 7pm in our local IMAX. However, DSIL has to work until 4pm and we all want to take one car so his plan has been thwarted. Thank goodness we have assigned seats at the 8:30a showing on Friday morning!


----------



## yulilin3

DPB sweepstakes
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ning-night-party-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## yulilin3

too funny, and accurate


----------



## soniam

hiroMYhero said:


> Jedi Mickey and Darth Goofy shirts and a pin are available on the Shop Disney Parks app right now. There is even the Darth Maul Donald knit hat.
> 
> Either Lucasfilms changed their minds or Disney is selling out their leftover stock?



DS would love that Darth Donald hat, but he already has 3 or 4 knit hats like that, including R2D2.


----------



## Dave Tis

yulilin3 said:


> too funny, and accurate



I don't know whether to laugh, cry or re-evaluate my whole collection and the way my 4 yr old has been looking at/drooling over...


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> DS would love that Darth Donald hat, but he already has 3 or 4 knit hats like that, including R2D2.


I'm sure he would like the "complete" collection. Did you watch the video ^^ yulilin posted?


----------



## morrison2951

Still in shock here months after the announcement that the House of Mouse decided to ax SWW at its peak of interest. 

Feel very fortunate that I attended SWW with my then very young son back in 2000 when it all pretty much started, attended a couple years thereafter and then again this past year when it ultimately ended.  And thanks again to yulilin3 for her wonderful SWW threads over the years.  The Force is strong with her!


----------



## AThrillingChase

jtowntoflorida said:


> This is neither here nor there, but I was just at the Mall of America finishing my Christmas shopping and they had a sign up that they're going to be holding hourly showings of The Force Awakens starting at 7:00 on the 17th and going through the 18th.  It also said the mall will be hosting some "special events" but didn't give any details.  We only live about 15 minutes from there and I'd be tempted to go there to watch, but we just purchased tickets from the theatre in our town.  *At MOA they have "D-Box" 3-D seats...have you guys heard of these?*  They're motion seats so you feel like you're part of the movie.  So like Star Tours on steriods, maybe?  I might hit them up for my birthday in January because that seems kinda fun.
> 
> Also, thanks to a poster above, I picked up our pre-ordered tickets yesterday.  Now just to decide when to line up for the show Friday!



That sounds like a great way to watch it! I am so jealous! I just saw that local bars around me (we have some "nerdy" bars that really get into fandoms and are a lot of fun) are having SW theme nights all weekend starting Thursday. SW costume contests, special themed drink menus only if you wear a SW costume or bring a Force Awakens movie stub. Sadly, I am packed this week so I am not sure if I will make any 



yulilin3 said:


>



I have been obsessed with that mint/teal color ever since I had a dress that color when I was the flower girl in my Aunt's wedding (and that whole Princess Jasmine thing). And now they throw out a SW bag WITH that color trim and accents?? Really guys??  I have to be strong - because I was thinking I really want a Dark Side Challenge dooney if they release one!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Also, a quick check of fandango has shown me that my local imax showings are sold out for the entire weekend. Even the early morning and incredibly late shows. I'm sensing some madness coming...


----------



## Jfine

AThrillingChase said:


> I'm sensing some madness coming...


So true! This is just so unprecedented. 



yulilin3 said:


> DPB sweepstakes
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ning-night-party-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


My gut says these tickets are from cancelations and not just ones set aside for a sweepstakes, but I'm a huge skeptic of the event who is hoping to be proven wrong. 

Anyway, I can't believe movie comes out this week!!!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Well, I am still sad about SWW being cancelled, but it does mean that Lewis and I can move up our wedding date by a month, so that's good. We preferred June over July anyway.

I entered the DBP contest but I am torn on wether I want to win. We won't be able to get to Disney Springs much before 6pm and I imagine it will be horrific with traffic and crowds. The thought of work on Friday is also already making me tired. That being said, if we do win we'll gladly attend and have a blast!


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Well, I am still sad about SWW being cancelled, but it does mean that Lewis and I can move up our wedding date by a month, so that's good. We preferred June over July anyway.
> 
> I entered the DBP contest but I am torn on wether I want to win. We won't be able to get to Disney Springs much before 6pm and I imagine it will be horrific with traffic and crowds. The thought of work on Friday is also already making me tired. That being said, if we do win we'll gladly attend and have a blast!


even if you don't get good seats you can still enjoy the after party, and you can always watch the movie during the weekend


----------



## blackpearl77

hiroMYhero said:


> Jedi Mickey and Darth Goofy shirts and a pin are available on the Shop Disney Parks app right now. There is even the Darth Maul Donald knit hat.
> 
> Either Lucasfilms changed their minds or Disney is selling out their leftover stock?



I just looked at the shop parks app and there is a Donald stormtrooper stuffed animal!! Then I clicked on it and said in store purchase only! Grrrrr!


----------



## BridgetR3

KayKayJS said:


> Then we ate lunch at the backlot express and got the new BB8 cup. Food was great and all the star wars stuff had us geeking out. !



NEW BB8 cup?!?!?!  Can you share a pic and a price?  I have a 9 year old BB 8 fanatic!!


----------



## DaisyMaisie

We went to studios on Saturday night.  Due to lots of inaccurate info we were delayed for hours until ultimately parking at animal kingdom (w/o tram service back to our car).  Anyway they gave us three fast passes good for any ride for up to 5 people that expire dec 31.  We only had time to use 1 and missed out entirely on star wars bay.  The lights were amazing and since we did not get into see them until park close the crowds were very low and plenty of room time for great pictures.  I def recommend waiting til park close to enter to see the lights. 

Anyway would love to give the two fast passes for any ride and up to 5 people to a star wars fan who plans to be in the park before the 31st.  So if you can use them pm me and tell me who shot first as well as your favorite star wars movie.


----------



## DaisyMaisie

Looks like the fastpasses are taken if we can work out the logistics


----------



## yulilin3

BridgetR3 said:


> NEW BB8 cup?!?!?!  Can you share a pic and a price?  I have a 9 year old BB 8 fanatic!!







I think it's around $12


----------



## yulilin3

blackpearl77 said:


> I just looked at the shop parks app and there is a Donald stormtrooper stuffed animal!! Then I clicked on it and said in store purchase only! Grrrrr!


if there's anything in particular you want, let me know. Send me a pm


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> I was passing through JT and was surprised with the new light effects on the Temple walls, seriously if your child can do this show at night, do it. All the lighting effects are awesome, and the lightsabers light up. (sorry about the quality, it was taken with my phone)


I have vids from last week at night from my son ill post when I get some time....it was really cool with the light up sabers.....


----------



## blackpearl77

Did anyone watch the live red carpet on starwars.com? It just ended (I'm on the east coast - CT) - Carrie Fisher was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> if there's anything in particular you want, let me know. Send me a pm



You are so nice to offer!!! And the best for putting together this thread!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

blackpearl77 said:


> Did anyone watch the live red carpet on starwars.com? It just ended (I'm on the east coast - CT) - Carrie Fisher was hilarious!!!!!



I've been looking through pictures on Twitter but didn't see anything live.  I read that she used lots of the swears accidentally.  LOL.

Everyone involved with the movie just looks so, so happy.  I'm so excited for Friday!


ETA:  Does anyone know if the Stormtroopers who were on the red carpet were members of the 501st?


----------



## yulilin3

blackpearl77 said:


> Did anyone watch the live red carpet on starwars.com? It just ended (I'm on the east coast - CT) - Carrie Fisher was hilarious!!!!!


I watched until about 9:15pm, the feed kept freezing on me, I missed her.


----------



## yulilin3

jtowntoflorida said:


> I've been looking through pictures on Twitter but didn't see anything live.  I read that she used lots of the swears accidentally.  LOL.
> 
> Everyone involved with the movie just looks so, so happy.  I'm so excited for Friday!
> 
> 
> ETA:  Does anyone know if the Stormtroopers who were on the red carpet were members of the 501st?


Skywalking through Neverland was there and went to the after party and they posted some pictures on their fb page
They all look pretty pumped. 2 more days


----------



## disprincess2213

Sorry if this was already answered, but will the Star Wars themed fireworks replace Fantasmic?  We would lvoe to see them and will be there the 3rd week of January... whats the deal with the fireworks?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Was this posted here yet?

TOTALLY SPOILER-FREE reactions to the film!!

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/arti...ler-free-star-wars-force-awakens-impressions/


----------



## lovethattink

jtowntoflorida said:


> I've been looking through pictures on Twitter but didn't see anything live.  I read that she used lots of the swears accidentally.  LOL.
> 
> Everyone involved with the movie just looks so, so happy.  I'm so excited for Friday!
> 
> 
> ETA:  Does anyone know if the Stormtroopers who were on the red carpet were members of the 501st?



I don't know about the troopers, but the T-70 pilots were there with the Sunrider Base. One of my friends has been all over social media feeds and the news this morning.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was this posted here yet?
> 
> TOTALLY SPOILER-FREE reactions to the film!!
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/arti...ler-free-star-wars-force-awakens-impressions/


coming to post something similar...it gives me A New Hope 
http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015...le-whove-actually-seen-the-new-star-wars-film


----------



## yulilin3

disprincess2213 said:


> Sorry if this was already answered, but will the Star Wars themed fireworks replace Fantasmic?  We would lvoe to see them and will be there the 3rd week of January... whats the deal with the fireworks?


it won't replace F!. Fireworks will be at 8pm, not sure if they will update park hours and change F! time but as for now F! is at 7pm so yo would have time to see both


----------



## moobar25

blackpearl77 said:


> Did anyone watch the live red carpet on starwars.com? It just ended (I'm on the east coast - CT) - Carrie Fisher was hilarious!!!!!



I watched it sporadically, since I was trying to put the little one to bed.  I have it taped so I  can watch it without interruptions.  Everyone looked great.  
DH and I are now ready for the flight down - 2 more days!!! We're also telling our nephew tonight that he gets to see SW-VII in Disney (surprise birthday present).

On a side note - I love the Shop Parks App.  Free shipping, no tax and 10% off! I ordered my new Force Awakens shirt and as luck would have it, its going to be delivered by the end of tomorrow.  Just in time!!!


----------



## glk2009

Sorry to interrupt the movie talk, but I wanted to say thanks to everyone here who posted info on Launch Bay and everything else related.

We were there last week and it definitely helped to have all the info from this thread.

A warning about the BB-8 sipper... Don't let it tip over for too long... It's fairly leak-proof, but we ended up getting some lemonade into the top part and it wasn't coming out when we cleaned it. Luckily, we were able to exchange it.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## maiapapaya

Reading the early Twitter reviews has me even more excited! My DH has been binge watching the trailers for the last couple of days. We have tickets in hand and are pulling the kids out of school Friday to drive to the city and take in an afternoon screening.


----------



## disprincess2213

yulilin3 said:


> it won't replace F!. Fireworks will be at 8pm, not sure if they will update park hours and change F! time but as for now F! is at 7pm so yo would have time to see both



SO the fireworks will be every night at 8pm at DHS?  Any idea how long they will be?  I am just not seeing it listed on any of the touring plans/planning sites and cant miss it!!!


----------



## yulilin3

disprincess2213 said:


> SO the fireworks will be every night at 8pm at DHS?  Any idea how long they will be?  I am just not seeing it listed on any of the touring plans/planning sites and cant miss it!!!


they haven't update the January calendar yet, but because they are offering the dessert party we know that they are at 8 pm for January and February. The show should be around 10 minutes


----------



## disprincess2213

yulilin3 said:


> they haven't update the January calendar yet, but because they are offering the dessert party we know that they are at 8 pm for January and February. The show should be around 10 minutes



Sorry to be so annoying!! But where will the fireworks be?  In the fantasmic seating area or somewhere different?  Where is the dessert party?  Sorry again!!!!!!


----------



## Music City Mama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was this posted here yet?
> 
> TOTALLY SPOILER-FREE reactions to the film!!
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/arti...ler-free-star-wars-force-awakens-impressions/





yulilin3 said:


> coming to post something similar...it gives me A New Hope
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015...le-whove-actually-seen-the-new-star-wars-film



I was already so excited, but this gets me even more excited!

Also, I was listening to NPR yesterday and they did this segment where they went back to the 1977 NPR film critic review of the first SW film when it aired at that time. It was really interesting to hear the critic's reaction to it. He was so excited and he nailed it as far as how huge it would become. It's only 6 minutes long, but here it is in case anyone is interested:

https://hereandnow.wbur.org/2015/12/14/star-wars


----------



## yulilin3

disprincess2213 said:


> Sorry to be so annoying!! But where will the fireworks be?  In the fantasmic seating area or somewhere different?  Where is the dessert party?  Sorry again!!!!!!


They shoot them behind GMR, so if you are on Hollywood Blvd or Echo Lake would be the best spots to see them
The dessert party will be in front of center stage. , probably to the left of center stage as you face it


----------



## Skywise

Grumble grumble still no official times for January yet...

And for those of you who use Google chrome, looks like there's a star wars spoiler blocker plug-in... (I just... I just don't even know how to feel about that...  The sugar tech geek side of me says "kewl!" but the whole wheat side of me sez "first world problems!"   )
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiver...rce-awakens-spoilers-with-this-chrome-add-on/


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Grumble grumble still no official times for January yet...
> 
> And for those of you who use Google chrome, looks like there's a star wars spoiler blocker plug-in... (I just... I just don't even know how to feel about that...  The sugar tech geek side of me says "kewl!" but the whole wheat side of me sez "first world problems!"   )
> http://arstechnica.com/the-multiver...rce-awakens-spoilers-with-this-chrome-add-on/


for Jan. 3rd my guess is still fireworks at 10 pm


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Skywise said:


> Grumble grumble still no official times for January yet...
> 
> And for those of you who use Google chrome, looks like there's a star wars spoiler blocker plug-in... (I just... I just don't even know how to feel about that...  The sugar tech geek side of me says "kewl!" but the whole wheat side of me sez "first world problems!"   )
> http://arstechnica.com/the-multiver...rce-awakens-spoilers-with-this-chrome-add-on/



That is awesome!

Reviews are embargoed until tomorrow so it gives everyone plenty of time to get the plugin up and running tonight.

I don't know how I'll be able to concentrate at work for the rest of the week...


----------



## jimim

maiapapaya said:


> Reading the early Twitter reviews has me even more excited! My DH has been binge watching the trailers for the last couple of days. We have tickets in hand and are pulling the kids out of school Friday to drive to the city and take in an afternoon screening.


I assume nyc?  If so let us know how it was in Dolby vision for pic and Dolby atmos for sound!  I assume the time square theatre is all updated to the newest Dolby standards. I would love to see it that way bs our local cinemark. Have a blast!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Wanted to share with my fellow SW geeks - We recently wrote to DK books regarding a Star Wars fact error that our daughter Brogan found :

"my daughter would like me to point out that in your book Star Wars the Ultimate Visual Guide (on page 35 in the Jedi High Council section) - you list Adi Gallia as "human" when all true Star Wars geeks will tell you she is actually a Tholothian like her cousin Stass Allie."

THEY WROTE BACK!! Here is their reply (Brogan is thrilled!)

...
"DK Books: Hi Karen, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Your daughter has a great eye! Thanks for pointing this out, we've passed this info on to our editorial team and they will be correcting it future printings. Happy holidays!"

I offered up Brogan's services as a Star Wars book fact checker but somehow I doubt if they'll take us up on it - but I'm really impressed that they got back to us with such a positive reply   We homeschool and honestly I'm not sure if we're going to get much more done today - she keeps jumping around the house saying "they wrote back"!   Now I have to break it to DK books she found another error in another book.....again Star Wars...


----------



## CarolinaBlue

We arrive on Friday and were planning to go to the Studios that evening, but we are staying offsite that night.  I keep reading about all the parking issues, so now I don't know how we're going to get there.  Should we still try to get into the lot at the Studios or what?


----------



## KayKayJS

Honestly... we went Saturday the 12th and had no problems. We went directly to the Epcot lot at maybe 445. (we never went to HS first... it appears based on posts here they were routing people to AK) The Epcot lot was super full so you just sort of had to find your own spot in the rows that had already been parked in... but otherwise, the bus had us to HS by around 5. Leaving HS at about 930 was easy too... I think I counted 5 buses they were using for Epcot... we waited maybe 3-4 minutes to get on the Epcot bus (even though the line was backing WAY up - towards the entrance). Maybe we got lucky?

Edit - it really bums me out reading posts here on the boards about people having a rough time with the studios... We had an absolute blast Saturday and decided to book Minnie's Holiday Dine for January 2nd to come back and enjoy it some more. Just goes to show how different experiences can be.


----------



## Skywise

I was there on the 12th too - I stayed on-site and monorailed to Epcot in the morning and took the boat to HS around ... uh... I wanna say1:30ish and had no problem at that point.  HS was crowded but not crazy so but by the time the lights were being turned on, that area of the park turned into a zoo and getting OUT by boat at 7:30 was nigh impossible!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

KayKayJS said:


> Honestly... we went Saturday the 12th and had no problems. We went directly to the Epcot lot at maybe 445. (we never went to HS first... it appears based on posts here they were routing people to AK) The Epcot lot was super full so you just sort of had to find your own spot in the rows that had already been parked in... but otherwise, the bus had us to HS by around 5. Leaving HS at about 930 was easy too... I think I counted 5 buses they were using for Epcot... we waited maybe 3-4 minutes to get on the Epcot bus (even though the line was backing WAY up - towards the entrance). Maybe we got lucky?
> 
> Edit - it really bums me out reading posts here on the boards about people having a rough time with the studios... We had an absolute blast Saturday and decided to book Minnie's Holiday Dine for January 2nd to come back and enjoy it some more. Just goes to show how different experiences can be.



I was thinking that going directly to Epcot to park was probably the best plan for @CarolinaBlue - it's fairly close to DHS and you know the parking situation isn't going to get any better until after the lights close for good.


----------



## williamscm3

Does anyone know if the new Dooney purses are limited edition type thing? Or do you think they will be around for a few months?


----------



## Dave Tis

Tick Tock and counting.. 26 hours and 32 minutes until it comes out here in the UK...
Hope all here on this Board enjoy this weekend... However/Wherever/Whenever you are seeing the film


----------



## Dave Tis

PS - how hard is it not to go on social media/facebook/google to ensure there are no spoilers...
Im pretty sure there will be many people displaying the key segments to the story on these sites before others have had the chance to view for themselves..


----------



## houseful of boys

We are staying at kidani village this week and have tickets to the opening night event. There are 12 of us and we have vehicles. Trying to decide whether to drive or take Disney transport. Planning on heading to Disney springs 3 hours early. If we bus, how will we get to the Studios after party? And after the party, will they have buses back to the resorts? Or should we just drive? We don't really have a preference. Just want to choose the least hassle. Thoughts?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw this from DPB on Twitter:

Our next live stream will feature the “Symphony In The Stars: A Galactic Spectacular” fireworks show on Dec 18! https://t.co/ieq2IlDqdU

(Link doesn't work for me, though)


----------



## yulilin3

houseful of boys said:


> We are staying at kidani village this week and have tickets to the opening night event. There are 12 of us and we have vehicles. Trying to decide whether to drive or take Disney transport. Planning on heading to Disney springs 3 hours early. If we bus, how will we get to the Studios after party? And after the party, will they have buses back to the resorts? Or should we just drive? We don't really have a preference. Just want to choose the least hassle. Thoughts?


There will be no transportation from Disney Springs and DHS so you need to take the car


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Dooney purses are limited edition type thing? Or do you think they will be around for a few months?





williamscm3 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Dooney purses are limited edition type thing? Or do you think they will be around for a few months?


I'm not sure that once they sell out they will make more. They are very popular


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just saw this from DPB on Twitter:
> 
> Our next live stream will feature the “Symphony In The Stars: A Galactic Spectacular” fireworks show on Dec 18! https://t.co/ieq2IlDqdU
> 
> (Link doesn't work for me, though)



And now it looks like the tweet was deleted! Eesh, Disney.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And now it looks like the tweet was deleted! Eesh, Disney.



And now it's back! 

"Our next live stream will feature the “Symphony In The Stars: A Galactic Spectacular” fireworks show on Dec 18! https://t.co/ieq2IlDqdU"


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> There will be no transportation from Disney Springs and DHS so you need to take the car


Actually it says that if you are staying at one of Disney resorts- transportation will be provided. That mean bus from DS to DHS and then back to your resort. It states that no transportation will be provided from DHS to DS at end of night.


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> Actually it says that if you are staying at one of Disney resorts- transportation will be provided. That mean bus from DS to DHS and then back to your resort. It states that no transportation will be provided from DHS to DS at end of night.


Thanks for the clarification. Does it say if the buses will pick up close to the movie theater or people have to walk all the way to the bus depot at the end of marketplace?


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Does it say if the buses will pick up close to the movie theater or people have to walk all the way to the bus depot at the end of marketplace?



It doesn't specify. I'm not liking the lack of details. We're staying at Saratoga, so it may be faster to walk over there and take the bus from the resort. We'll see in 48 long hours!


----------



## xApril

Thursday is going to be a long day. My friend and I are planning to be at Disney Springs for 8am to check in. Probably head to Hollywood Studios afterwards. Figure I can sleep in some attractions like I did during SWW. 

I watched episode 4 and 5 last week and am currently watching episode 6. I'm so excited. Don't know if anyone else saw, but they are going to be releasing special merchandise at select theaters - Disney Springs is one of them. I wonder if I can use my AMC gift cards. Here is the link - http://makingstarwars.net/2015/12/movie-theater-star-wars-the-force-awakens-merchandise-revealed/


----------



## only hope

I went to HS last week and saw the LB. It was fairly interesting, but nothing wowed me. I was surprised by how low the wait times for the characters were in comparison to SWW- 40-45 for Chewie and half that for Vader. I didn't meet them though as we had other priorities. I was very disappointed that the Jawas were not trading when I was there. To me that is their defining trait...Jawas not trading is like Goofy being serious. I had the amazing Vader cupcake but was shocked by the price increase. It's gone up over a dollar since SWW this past summer! Over $6 for a single cupcake is outrageous no matter how good it is and even I won't be paying that much again. The wrapper thing has changed too, to the kind that you can't pull off. This makes it very messy. 

The new stage for the JTA show looks good. It will fit in much better than the old one in the complete SW land. The new scene in ST was good, but being from a completely different, post-Empire era, it doesn't fit. To go from Darth Vader wanting the rebel spy, to an undisclosed secret mission given by BB8, then back to delivering our rebel spy...it seems very un-Disney like to mess up a storyline like that. Usually Disney is laser-focused on telling a specific story that makes sense and this just doesn't. Thoughts?


----------



## soniam

I hadn't seen this posted. I am surprised and happy they did this.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/12/d-str...ey-springs-west-side-for-new-star-wars-store/


----------



## Jfsag123

My local weather report.  Check out Friday's forecast.


----------



## yulilin3

only hope said:


> I went to HS last week and saw the LB. It was fairly interesting, but nothing wowed me. I was surprised by how low the wait times for the characters were in comparison to SWW- 40-45 for Chewie and half that for Vader. I didn't meet them though as we had other priorities. I was very disappointed that the Jawas were not trading when I was there. To me that is their defining trait...Jawas not trading is like Goofy being serious. I had the amazing Vader cupcake but was shocked by the price increase. It's gone up over a dollar since SWW this past summer! Over $6 for a single cupcake is outrageous no matter how good it is and even I won't be paying that much again. The wrapper thing has changed too, to the kind that you can't pull off. This makes it very messy.
> 
> The new stage for the JTA show looks good. It will fit in much better than the old one in the complete SW land. The new scene in ST was good, but being from a completely different, post-Empire era, it doesn't fit. To go from Darth Vader wanting the rebel spy, to an undisclosed secret mission given by BB8, then back to delivering our rebel spy...it seems very un-Disney like to mess up a storyline like that. Usually Disney is laser-focused on telling a specific story that makes sense and this just doesn't. Thoughts?


"Jawas not trading is like Goofy being serious" love this analogy
Vader cupcake new wrapper: 100% agree, it's annoying now to get it off, I just want to eat the cupcake gosh darn it!
Star Tours new scene: it doesn't bother me that it's completely out of story, I guess by now I just go on it to see the characters and the ships, not for the story, but I understand people not liking it


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Thursday is going to be a long day. My friend and I are planning to be at Disney Springs for 8am to check in. Probably head to Hollywood Studios afterwards. Figure I can sleep in some attractions like I did during SWW.
> 
> I watched episode 4 and 5 last week and am currently watching episode 6. I'm so excited. Don't know if anyone else saw, but they are going to be releasing special merchandise at select theaters - Disney Springs is one of them. I wonder if I can use my AMC gift cards. Here is the link - http://makingstarwars.net/2015/12/movie-theater-star-wars-the-force-awakens-merchandise-revealed/


must have the hat  I'm going to City Walk to watch it tomorrow and watching it at Disney Springs on Sunday, hope I see the hat and it's not horribly expensive


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I hadn't seen this posted. I am surprised and happy they did this.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/12/d-str...ey-springs-west-side-for-new-star-wars-store/


I hadn't seen that either...the store was half Star Wars already I guess it makes sense, we always go into Super Hero Headquarter and then D Street


----------



## yulilin3

so my friend works at a movie theater and got to see the movie last night, in IMAX 3D, his review "Everyone must see Episode VII, ASAP" his wife review's: "Everyone go see it"


----------



## Ferrentinos

Looking forward to VII tomorrow night at 7pm here in NJ - we can't get to the theater until 4:30pm so hopefully at that point we won't be too far back in line - DH and I just want to sit together! And then 10 days until we get to check out LB for the first time... this really is a Star Wars Christmas for us!


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> It doesn't specify. I'm not liking the lack of details. We're staying at Saratoga, so it may be faster to walk over there and take the bus from the resort. We'll see in 48 long hours!


If you are using bus transportation from your resort to the event make sure to ask in advance to know exactly where to take it.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> must have the hat  I'm going to City Walk to watch it tomorrow and watching it at Disney Springs on Sunday, hope I see the hat and it's not horribly expensive



There is a link in the article that'll take you to the prices - it's $25 for the hat. I'll report back on how it all goes tomorrow!


----------



## yulilin3

Funny or Die posted a parody of the Christmas Special...Droid Day. No spoilers just the regular rumors we've been hearing.


----------



## yulilin3

email received by people with the Premiere Party Package
Here’s Your Guide to a Galaxy Far, Far Away
We’re excited to celebrate the release of STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS with you. This e-mail includes important information regarding the event check-in process and guidelines to help ensure you have the ultimate STAR WARS experience.
Locations:
AMC® Disney Springs™ 24 
1500 E. Buena Vista Dr.
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Disney’s Hollywood Studios®
351 S. Studio Dr.
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
No Jedi May Enter Without a Ticket
Any time prior to the event, bring your online confirmation number to the AMC Disney Springs 24 box office or an automated box office kiosk during normal operating hours to print a ticket.
On event day, check-in will open at 8:00 a.m. Bring your AMC Disney Springs 24 box office ticket to the check-in location near La Nouba™ by Cirque du Soleil at Disney Springs West Side. You will
receive your event credentials as well as your check-in card. This card indicates the order in which
you arrived and a designated return time. You will then line up at various locations around the West
Side and be brought into the theatre based on your check-in order. Please be aware that you will not be able to enter Disney Springs prior to 8:00 a.m.
You’ll Need Transportation to This Galaxy
Parking is complimentary in the Orange Garage and lots surrounding Disney Springs. Look for signs directing you to available parking. Please plan to provide your own transportation to/from Disney Springs and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Following the film, use the Main Auto Plaza Entrance via Interstate 4 and World Drive to Disney’s Hollywood Studios. 
Limited bus transportation will be provided if you’re staying in a Walt Disney World® Resort Hotel.
Follow the link below and respond “YES” in the confirmation info if you are staying in a Disney Resort Hotel and need transportation.



Request Resort Transportation




Does Your Outfit Stray Too Far to the Dark Side?
Make sure your costume is child-friendly and follows guidelines determined by AMC and Disney:
• Costumes should not be obstructive, offensive or violent; drag on the ground; contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest; contain any weapons or objects which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon or toy guns.
• For this event at Disney Springs, AMC Disney Springs 24, and Disney’s Hollywood Studios, masks must be carried although can be worn for photos. Use of full-face paint is not allowed.
• Guests who dress like Disney or Star Wars characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs.
All persons, bags, parcels and other items may be subject to screening/security checks at AMC Disney Springs 24 and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Hosts of the event reserve the right not to allow any bag, parcel or other item to be brought into the event venues, and to deal with any unattended object in the manner the event hosts consider appropriate.


----------



## Dittz

This opinion article was in our local paper.  What is your opinion (hope I don't start arguements). But dressing up isn't that part of the fun?  Sorry I'm not a true "geek" I just enjoy the movies and giving into my 10year olds love. 


http://www.wellandtribune.ca/2015/12/15/dear-star-wars-fans-dont-ruin-this


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> This opinion article was in our local paper.  What is your opinion (hope I don't start arguements). But dressing up isn't that part of the fun?  Sorry I'm not a true "geek" I just enjoy the movies and giving into my 10year olds love.
> 
> 
> http://www.wellandtribune.ca/2015/12/15/dear-star-wars-fans-dont-ruin-this


wow, Ok, he has strong feelings... 
I don't mind the costumes, or the constant correcting of facts, fandom is a wide spectrum, some people are happy wearing a SW shirt (me) and some will not go unless they have a fully assembled, completely accurate costume. I do get upset if there's constant talking during the movie or if a lightsaber goes off ( most movie theaters are not allowing lightsabers this time around) 
I wouldn't miss opening night, or weekend for that matter, the feel you get watching the movie with fellow fans is indescribable, now if some people are overly obnoxious during the movie that's a different thing.


----------



## yulilin3

very cool from Jimmy Fallon
http://www.dorkly.com/post/76818/ji...-awakens-sing-a-star-wars-medley-for-the-ages


----------



## Skywise

Fallon's got to get Bill Murray on Thursday to sing his lounge rendition of Star Wars again...


----------



## moobar25

yulilin3 said:


> email received by people with the Premiere Party Package
> Here’s Your Guide to a Galaxy Far, Far Away
> We’re excited to celebrate the release of STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS with you. This e-mail includes important information regarding the event check-in process and guidelines to help ensure you have the ultimate STAR WARS experience.
> Locations:
> AMC® Disney Springs™ 24
> 1500 E. Buena Vista Dr.
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> Disney’s Hollywood Studios®
> 351 S. Studio Dr.
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> No Jedi May Enter Without a Ticket
> Any time prior to the event, bring your online confirmation number to the AMC Disney Springs 24 box office or an automated box office kiosk during normal operating hours to print a ticket.
> On event day, check-in will open at 8:00 a.m. Bring your AMC Disney Springs 24 box office ticket to the check-in location near La Nouba™ by Cirque du Soleil at Disney Springs West Side. You will
> receive your event credentials as well as your check-in card. This card indicates the order in which
> you arrived and a designated return time. You will then line up at various locations around the West
> Side and be brought into the theatre based on your check-in order. Please be aware that you will not be able to enter Disney Springs prior to 8:00 a.m.
> You’ll Need Transportation to This Galaxy
> Parking is complimentary in the Orange Garage and lots surrounding Disney Springs. Look for signs directing you to available parking. Please plan to provide your own transportation to/from Disney Springs and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Following the film, use the Main Auto Plaza Entrance via Interstate 4 and World Drive to Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> Limited bus transportation will be provided if you’re staying in a Walt Disney World® Resort Hotel.
> Follow the link below and respond “YES” in the confirmation info if you are staying in a Disney Resort Hotel and need transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> Request Resort Transportation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Your Outfit Stray Too Far to the Dark Side?
> Make sure your costume is child-friendly and follows guidelines determined by AMC and Disney:
> • Costumes should not be obstructive, offensive or violent; drag on the ground; contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest; contain any weapons or objects which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon or toy guns.
> • For this event at Disney Springs, AMC Disney Springs 24, and Disney’s Hollywood Studios, masks must be carried although can be worn for photos. Use of full-face paint is not allowed.
> • Guests who dress like Disney or Star Wars characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs.
> All persons, bags, parcels and other items may be subject to screening/security checks at AMC Disney Springs 24 and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Hosts of the event reserve the right not to allow any bag, parcel or other item to be brought into the event venues, and to deal with any unattended object in the manner the event hosts consider appropriate.



Thank you, will have to check with DH if he got this.
Just checked - he did get it yesterday.  We're all set.
24 hours and we'll be in the air!!!!


----------



## nancipants

"Designated return time"

Oh, thank the maker!


----------



## yulilin3

nancipants said:


> "Designated return time"
> 
> Oh, thank the maker!


I think this is an awesome idea...they should do this with Candlelight standby line  Have fun tomorrow


----------



## msmama

soniam said:


> I hadn't seen this posted. I am surprised and happy they did this.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2015/12/d-str...ey-springs-west-side-for-new-star-wars-store/



I don't remember seeing anything non Star Wars during our November trip so I'm kind of surprised it took them that long to make the change!  Kinda stinks to trek all the way from the marketplace for 2 stores (SW and Marvel) though (well, when it's supposed to be a "quick trip" to DS).  

My son woke me up late last night - "Mom, my Force Awakens shirt will be clean to wear on Friday, right?"  

When I asked if he wanted to wear it Friday or when we see the movie on Saturday, he said Both!!  

Christmas is an afterthought at the moment, lol!!  It's okay though because it's looking like a very Star Wars Xmas.  Super excited for the Force Awakens playset for Disney Infinity (and hope I can wait until Christmas morning to give it to him).


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I don't remember seeing anything non Star Wars during our November trip so I'm kind of surprised it took them that long to make the change!  Kinda stinks to trek all the way from the marketplace for 2 stores (SW and Marvel) though (well, when it's supposed to be a "quick trip" to DS).
> 
> My son woke me up late last night - "Mom, my Force Awakens shirt will be clean to wear on Friday, right?"
> 
> When I asked if he wanted to wear it Friday or when we see the movie on Saturday, he said Both!!
> 
> Christmas is an afterthought at the moment, lol!!  It's okay though because it's looking like a very Star Wars Xmas.  Super excited for the Force Awakens playset for Disney Infinity (and hope I can wait until Christmas morning to give it to him).


I've been thinking about why am I so excited for this movie in particular. And the answer is because I get to experience it with my kids, especially with Stephanie (she's a bigger SW fan than Gustavo ) See I don't know how I became a SW fan...my family was never into it, I think I just caught A New Hope on TV one time when I was little and just got hooked all by myself. Later for Phantom Menace I took my then husband and he wasn't into it either but now I have a true fan with me and it's my daughter  I get to see it with both my kids on Sunday cause Gustavo is working tomorrow so it'll be AMAZING!!
Wardrobe for movie  has also been discussed in my household, I'm still deciding which shirt to wear, Stephanie has her outfit all picked out. Ny son is working at Diagon Alley tomorrow all day but in the evening he'll be playing at Splistville at Disney Springs and has his rockband Star Wars shirt, he's also using our Millennium Falcon toy as their tip jar for tomorrow and taking our lightsabers to decorate their stage


----------



## soniam

msmama said:


> I don't remember seeing anything non Star Wars during our November trip so I'm kind of surprised it took them that long to make the change!  Kinda stinks to trek all the way from the marketplace for 2 stores (SW and Marvel) though (well, when it's supposed to be a "quick trip" to DS).
> 
> My son woke me up late last night - "Mom, my Force Awakens shirt will be clean to wear on Friday, right?"
> 
> When I asked if he wanted to wear it Friday or when we see the movie on Saturday, he said Both!!
> 
> Christmas is an afterthought at the moment, lol!!  It's okay though because it's looking like a very Star Wars Xmas.  Super excited for the Force Awakens playset for Disney Infinity (and hope I can wait until Christmas morning to give it to him).



I think after playing with the Infinity set at DHS in March that DS is going to be asking for a game console and the SW Infinity stuff everyday. We have been holding off on the console, because they are such a time suck. However, I don't know if it will be possible after that. The funny thing is that I worked on the microprocessors in both the current Play Station and the XBox, but we don't own one.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I think after playing with the Infinity set at DHS in March that DS is going to be asking for a game console and the SW Infinity stuff everyday. We have been holding off on the console, because they are such a time suck. However, I don't know if it will be possible after that. The funny thing is that *I worked on the microprocessors in both the current Play Station and the XBox, but we don't own one*.


that's just wrong and it needs to be rectified


----------



## nuzmom

I stopped in AMC last night to ask for some clarification about the email we received for the DHS event tomorrow night. I also talked to the front desk at Old Key West. I was told:
At our resort - bus transportation to DS starts at 8:00am in the morning. Water taxis start at 10:00am.
The check-in location will be "like a booth" by Cique Du Soleil and House of Blues.
I specifically asked about having a dinner reservation at DS for 5:00pm and our movie at 7:35pm and if the return time might conflict. I was told it's very likely. BUT, AMC said they really have limited information because Disney hasn't told them the final details yet (this was last night).
AMC said that bus transportation is limited and recommended using a car. We're still on the fence about this one, but leaning towards using our car. Again, see note above - they are not totally in the know.
I asked how many theaters were sold for the event and was told "I think 12". I also asked about capacity and, after verifying that I had a ticket, they told my the theater we're in holds 119.

Right now, we're planning on checking in at 8:00am (AMC recommended this) and driving our car, but who knows what we'll decide when the time comes. Getting up to be there at 8:00am and then having an event that lasts until 2:00am... well, sounds like a nap will be in order.


----------



## yulilin3

nuzmom said:


> I stopped in AMC last night to ask for some clarification about the email we received for the DHS event tomorrow night. I also talked to the front desk at Old Key West. I was told:
> At our resort - bus transportation to DS starts at 8:00am in the morning. Water taxis start at 10:00am.
> The check-in location will be "like a booth" by Cique Du Soleil and House of Blues.
> I specifically asked about having a dinner reservation at DS for 5:00pm and our movie at 7:35pm and if the return time might conflict. I was told it's very likely. BUT, AMC said they really have limited information because Disney hasn't told them the final details yet (this was last night).
> AMC said that bus transportation is limited and recommended using a car. We're still on the fence about this one, but leaning towards using our car. Again, see note above - they are not totally in the know.
> I asked how many theaters were sold for the event and was told "I think 12". I also asked about capacity and, after verifying that I had a ticket, they told my the theater we're in holds 119.
> 
> Right now, we're planning on checking in at 8:00am (AMC recommended this) and driving our car, but who knows what we'll decide when the time comes. Getting up to be there at 8:00am and then having an event that lasts until 2:00am... well, sounds like a nap will be in order.


I think having your own vehicle is best just because you don't have to wait for a bus and then being in there, maybe crowded, for a while. Your own car gives you a certain freedom and comfort


----------



## nancipants

yulilin3 said:


> I think this is an awesome idea...they should do this with Candlelight standby line  Have fun tomorrow



They really should! And thanks! We have a friend coming into town to go with us, and we wanted to take her to Jock's, so this this is perfect.


----------



## nancipants

nuzmom said:


> Right now, we're planning on checking in at 8:00am (AMC recommended this) and driving our car, but who knows what we'll decide when the time comes. Getting up to be there at 8:00am and then having an event that lasts until 2:00am... well, sounds like a nap will be in order.


Nap while waiting for the movie. 

We're checking in on the way to the airport to pick up a friend. Then we'll head home to drop off her stuff and go back to Disney Springs later in the afternoon.


----------



## yulilin3

here's the video of the red carpet, the whole thing was entertaining but if you just want to watch the Carrie Fisher part skip to 1:23


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> I've been thinking about why am I so excited for this movie in particular. *And the answer is because I get to experience it with my kids,* especially with Stephanie (she's a bigger SW fan than Gustavo ) See I don't know how I became a SW fan...my family was never into it, I think I just caught A New Hope on TV one time when I was little and just got hooked all by myself. Later for Phantom Menace I took my then husband and he wasn't into it either but now I have a true fan with me and it's my daughter  I get to see it with both my kids on Sunday cause Gustavo is working tomorrow so it'll be AMAZING!!
> Wardrobe for movie  has also been discussed in my household, I'm still deciding which shirt to wear, Stephanie has her outfit all picked out. Ny son is working at Diagon Alley tomorrow all day but in the evening he'll be playing at Splistville at Disney Springs and has his rockband Star Wars shirt, he's also using our Millennium Falcon toy as their tip jar for tomorrow and taking our lightsabers to decorate their stage



That's totally it for me too!!  I think I was always more of a closet nerd because when I was growing up, being a nerd wasn't cool like it is now.  Every since having a kid (especially a little boy) I've been able to totally let my geek flag fly and be into all the stuff I wasn't "supposed" to be into before.  My wardrobe is ridiculously similar to my 7 year old boys - transformers, superheroes, star wars, etc!!  This weekend I think I'm just going to follow the kids lead and wear the Force Awakens shirt a couple days in a row!

Although I do have fond memories of playing Star Wars as a kid with some family friends.  It was the one thing the girls and boys could agree to play!

There's no way I'm going to make it through the movie without sobbing, lol!


----------



## HCinKC

Music City Mama said:


> I was already so excited, but this gets me even more excited!
> 
> Also, I was listening to NPR yesterday and they did this segment where they went back to the 1977 NPR film critic review of the first SW film when it aired at that time. It was really interesting to hear the critic's reaction to it. He was so excited and he nailed it as far as how huge it would become. It's only 6 minutes long, but here it is in case anyone is interested:
> 
> https://hereandnow.wbur.org/2015/12/14/star-wars


Thanks for posting the link. I usually listen to NPR, but I've gone dark until we see the movie on Monday. This will be great!



soniam said:


> I think after playing with the Infinity set at DHS in March that DS is going to be asking for a game console and the SW Infinity stuff everyday. We have been holding off on the console, because they are such a time suck. However, I don't know if it will be possible after that. The funny thing is that I worked on the microprocessors in both the current Play Station and the XBox, but we don't own one.


Our 360 got the RROD about two years ago. We haven't gotten a new one for the very same reason. Of course, now we want one for the SW Infinity lol. I still can't bring myself to do it though. XBox has fixed it twice, and we've had a tech person fix it once after warranty. I actually have just opened it up myself to try replacing the bolts. So...I won't buy a new system, but I will dismantle the old one and visit the hardware store...most likely in vain lol.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I hadn't seen that either...the store was half Star Wars already I guess it makes sense, we always go into Super Hero Headquarter and then D Street


I'm having trouble picturing where the store is - is it over near Earl of Sandwich or over by the character balloon ride?

Also Dh works at Wal-Mart (has for 18 years) they're doing silly stuff for December like you can wear an ugly Christmas sweater to work etc - he pointed out that Friday should be wear your Star Wars shirt to work day so they added that in!  Now he just has to decide which Star Wars shirt to wear!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I'm having trouble picturing where the store is - is it over near Earl of Sandwich or over by the character balloon ride?
> 
> Also Dh works at Wal-Mart (has for 18 years) they're doing silly stuff for December like you can wear an ugly Christmas sweater to work etc - he pointed out that Friday should be wear your Star Wars shirt to work day so they added that in!  Now he just has to decide which Star Wars shirt to wear!


by the character balloon, close to the sweets store


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I was thinking that going directly to Epcot to park was probably the best plan for @CarolinaBlue - it's fairly close to DHS and you know the parking situation isn't going to get any better until after the lights close for good.



The only problem I see with this is Epcot closes at 9:30 and the Studios at 11:00.  We're planning to stay for the SW fireworks.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

msmama said:


> Although I do have fond memories of playing Star Wars as a kid with some family friends.  It was the one thing the girls and boys could agree to play!
> 
> There's no way I'm going to make it through the movie without sobbing, lol!



You're not alone!  I'm turning 50 (can't believe I just typed that) next week, so I'm already a mess.  I'll be an emotional blob tomorrow night, lol!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

CarolinaBlue said:


> You're not alone!  I'm turning 50 (can't believe I just typed that) next week, so I'm already a mess.  I'll be an emotional blob tomorrow night, lol!



I'll be 45 in March.  And I tear up at every news report and commercial about Star Wars, lol...I will be a mess at the actual movie...

Speaking of, advice anyone-?
I had reserved seats for us on Christmas Eve, but then read the fine print, and my soon to be 4 year old cannot go to a PG13 movie at this theater, they have an age policy. Flix Brewhouse, no 2-5 yrolds at anything but G.
Sooo, getting a refund on those tickets, and going to a regular theater.
Do you think a party of 7 will have trouble getting seats together at a 10am showing on Christmas eve? They have 9, 10, 12, 1, etc... How early do you think we should show up? I've never been to a movie this popular so close to opening day, and on Christmas Eve.


----------



## surran12

yulilin3 said:


> very cool from Jimmy Fallon
> http://www.dorkly.com/post/76818/ji...-awakens-sing-a-star-wars-medley-for-the-ages


As a huge SW dork that was great.


----------



## soniam

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'll be 45 in March.  And I tear up at every news report and commercial about Star Wars, lol...I will be a mess at the actual movie...
> 
> Speaking of, advice anyone-?
> I had reserved seats for us on Christmas Eve, but then read the fine print, and my soon to be 4 year old cannot go to a PG13 movie at this theater, they have an age policy. Flix Brewhouse, no 2-5 yrolds at anything but G.
> Sooo, getting a refund on those tickets, and going to a regular theater.
> Do you think a party of 7 will have trouble getting seats together at a 10am showing on Christmas eve? They have 9, 10, 12, 1, etc... How early do you think we should show up? I've never been to a movie this popular so close to opening day, and on Christmas Eve.



I think it's only the first few days, Th-Sat, probably on Th & Fri, that will be bad. Xmas eve is a whole week away from that, so I think you would be fine getting to theater at the normal time which would be 1 hour before for us, since DH is very picky about his seats Also, your show is pretty early. It might be the first showing of the day at that theater.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

soniam said:


> I think it's only the first few days, Th-Sat, probably on Th & Fri, that will be bad. Xmas eve is a whole week away from that, so I think you would be fine getting to theater at the normal time which would be 1 hour before for us, since DH is very picky about his seats Also, your show is pretty early. It might be the first showing of the day at that theater.



There is actually a 9am showing too. My kids would not be okay with that on Christmas Eve. 
I am hoping for a less crowded theater, so hopefully this will work at 10am.
Bummed about losing our reserved seats and food while we watch, but now we'll just go to lunch after the movie. 
Thanks for your input-appreciated!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

CarolinaBlue said:


> You're not alone!  I'm turning 50 (can't believe I just typed that) next week, so I'm already a mess.  I'll be an emotional blob tomorrow night, lol!


this is so weird - your name is Karen - my name is Karen - I'm turning 49 next week (21st) and we live in NC - I went to Carolina


----------



## cvjpirate

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> this is so weird - your name is Karen - my name is Karen - I'm turning 49 next week (21st) and we live in NC - I went to Carolina



50 and go ECU Pirates!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> this is so weird - your name is Karen - my name is Karen - I'm turning 49 next week (21st) and we live in NC - I went to Carolina



My birthday is 12/23 and my daughter went to Carolina .


----------



## tarak

surran12 said:


> As a huge SW dork that was great.



That put the biggest smile on my face. I'm planning to take my mom and son to see it after Christmas. I'd take the whole family, but my husband is still bitter about the Phantom Menace. I point out this is J.J. Abrams, not Lucas, and we loved what Abrams did with the Star Trek reboot. He then asks if I remember the series finale of Lost. Maybe there will be enough reviews by then, he'll cave. 

I'm 45, for the record. I remember standing in some ridiculous line in the blazing sun (we lived in Tucson) to watch something about which I knew nothing. I was annoyed. Then I saw the movie and I was totally entranced. I thought Luke was adorable and Han was a jerk for calling him kid all the time.


----------



## yulilin3

live stream of the London Premiere
http://www.starwars.com/


----------



## jtowntoflorida

There is an interview in Rolling Stone with Harrison Ford that's super interesting, if anyone wants to read it (and no spoilers!).  In it is this gem:

_RS:  You know, Empire Strikes Back director Irvin Kershner was wearing a recorder during the whole day of shooting the "I love you/ I know" sccne, and the transcripts of your conversation with him have been released.
HF:  [horrified] Are you kidding?
RS:  LucasFilm itself released it. 
HF:  Never seen it. Never knew it existed.
_
http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...e-awakens-and-the-return-of-han-solo-20151215

Does anyone read this and/or have a link to the transcripts?  I'd love to read them in their entirety and I haven't found anything in my extensive 5 minutes of Googling.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

CarolinaBlue said:


> The only problem I see with this is Epcot closes at 9:30 and the Studios at 11:00.  We're planning to stay for the SW fireworks.


If they ship people to Epcot to park (for DHS) - which is a pretty good bet - they'll have to bus them back to Epcot until after DHS closes....


----------



## Jfsag123

jtowntoflorida said:


> There is an interview in Rolling Stone with Harrison Ford that's super interesting, if anyone wants to read it (and no spoilers!).  In it is this gem:
> 
> _RS:  You know, Empire Strikes Back director Irvin Kershner was wearing a recorder during the whole day of shooting the "I love you/ I know" sccne, and the transcripts of your conversation with him have been released.
> HF:  [horrified] Are you kidding?
> RS:  LucasFilm itself released it.
> HF:  Never seen it. Never knew it existed.
> _
> http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...e-awakens-and-the-return-of-han-solo-20151215
> 
> Does anyone read this and/or have a link to the transcripts?  I'd love to read them in their entirety and I haven't found anything in my extensive 5 minutes of Googling.



According to my (possibly shoddy) searching, apparently the transcript can be found in this out of print book: http://www.amazon.com/Once-Upon-Gal...aking+of++The+Empire+Strikes+Back+Alan+Arnold


----------



## Skywise

jtowntoflorida said:


> Does anyone read this and/or have a link to the transcripts?  I'd love to read them in their entirety and I haven't found anything in my extensive 5 minutes of Googling.





Jfsag123 said:


> According to my (possibly shoddy) searching, apparently the transcript can be found in this out of print book: http://www.amazon.com/Once-Upon-Gal...aking+of++The+Empire+Strikes+Back+Alan+Arnold



Yeah - This article says that's the source and includes a bit of summary (and probably why Harrison freaked out) that's described here:

http://www.bluemilkspecial.com/comic/carbon-freeze/


----------



## Dave Tis

Right guys, im off to watch a movie  in about 1 hour time..
Hope everyone has an amazing time either going to DHS tomorrow, or when you guys get to experience the movie...


----------



## nancipants

WDWNT is claiming that George was seen at Disney. I tried to tell them that the livestream of the London premiere ended just a little over an hour ago and George Was there....


----------



## soniam

nancipants said:


> WDWNT is claiming that George was seen at Disney. I tried to tell them that the livestream of the London premiere ended just a little over an hour ago and George Was there....



Seeing as how the Concord no longer runs, that's not likely possible, unless he's really Harry Potter I am sure someone name George was spotted there


----------



## Skywise

Maybe he's a new character at the parks...


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWnt is confused. The rumors are it's Lasseter in the parks. He often is seen eating in the CM dining area and just blends in with the other CMs.

Chewie update before I forget: I kept looking at photos and thinking that along with strange-colored lips and an odd shaped face, he looked shorter. My CM friend reports Chewie has shrunk from 4 - 6 inches since he was last seen at SWW. I guess non-stop meet and greets 7 days a week causes Chewie shrinkage for staffing purposes. Maybe his narrower face gives the perception of more height?


----------



## yulilin3

nancipants said:


> WDWNT is claiming that George was seen at Disney. I tried to tell them that the livestream of the London premiere ended just a little over an hour ago and George Was there....


he's using the Force


----------



## nallepuh

Haven't posted since we went to SWW in May this year, but have read almost every post and am just as disappointed as everyone else that SWW was cancelled for next year. We had planned to go back again in 2016, but luckily we hadn't booked our flights yet. My 7 year old son actually took it quite well even though he is the biggest SW fan in the family, I think I was the one who was most disappointed. Would have loved to experienced everything again since we had so much fun this year. Mostly thanks to this thread and yulilin3. We would only have been able to do half of what we did if it hadn't been for all the helpful advice here. 

Anyway, I just came back from the movie theatre and the movie was sooooo good! I was afraid I would be disappointed after having very high expectations for a long time, but it was just awesome. Didn't take our son today, we wanted to see it first to see if it's too violent for a 7 year old or if it's ok for him to see it and I think he will be fine especially since he has seen all the other movies several times and don't find them to be scary. (The Harry Potter movies are the only movies that scare him) He was pretty upset he didn't get to go tonight but what he doesn't know is that Santa will be bringing tickets so the entire family can go and see it on Christmas Day. So to all of you who are planning to see The Force Awakens soon - enjoy! It was worth the wait.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Jfsag123 said:


> According to my (possibly shoddy) searching, apparently the transcript can be found in this out of print book: http://www.amazon.com/Once-Upon-Gal...aking+of++The+Empire+Strikes+Back+Alan+Arnold



WOO HOO!  Went over on eBay and found it for a Buy It Now price of $11.  Thank you!


----------



## soniam

nallepuh said:


> Haven't posted since we went to SWW in May this year, but have read almost every post and am just as disappointed as everyone else that SWW was cancelled for next year. We had planned to go back again in 2016, but luckily we hadn't booked our flights yet. My 7 year old son actually took it quite well even though he is the biggest SW fan in the family, I think I was the one who was most disappointed. Would have loved to experienced everything again since we had so much fun this year. Mostly thanks to this thread and yulilin3. We would only have been able to do half of what we did if it hadn't been for all the helpful advice here.
> 
> Anyway, I just came back from the movie theatre and the movie was sooooo good! I was afraid I would be disappointed after having very high expectations for a long time, but it was just awesome. Didn't take our son today, we wanted to see it first to see if it's too violent for a 7 year old or if it's ok for him to see it and I think he will be fine especially since he has seen all the other movies several times and don't find them to be scary. (The Harry Potter movies are the only movies that scare him) He was pretty upset he didn't get to go tonight but what he doesn't know is that Santa will be bringing tickets so the entire family can go and see it on Christmas Day. So to all of you who are planning to see The Force Awakens soon - enjoy! It was worth the wait.



Our family is going to see it for the first time on Xmas day too


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> Our family is going to see it for the first time on Xmas day too


Our family, too. Santa already filled each stocking with a SW ticket! He must begin on the West Coast and then make his way east to the UK!


----------



## slickpoetry

I just want to ask a quick logistical question and I'm sure it has been answered somewhere in these 222 pages but I'm hoping someone can take pity and give me a quicker answer:


I see in MDE a wait time for Chewbacca (currently 30 minutes) and a wait time for Darth Vader (also currently 30 minutes). But I also see a wait time for Launch Bay itself, and it is currently 20 minutes.

I'm not sure if I'm missing something. Does this mean it is taking people 20 minutes in line just to get into the building?? And then you have to line up again to do one of the Meet & greets?


----------



## Jfsag123

jtowntoflorida said:


> WOO HOO!  Went over on eBay and found it for a Buy It Now price of $11.  Thank you!



Yay! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## yulilin3

slickpoetry said:


> I just want to ask a quick logistical question and I'm sure it has been answered somewhere in these 222 pages but I'm hoping someone can take pity and give me a quicker answer:
> 
> 
> I see in MDE a wait time for Chewbacca (currently 30 minutes) and a wait time for Darth Vader (also currently 30 minutes). But I also see a wait time for Launch Bay itself, and it is currently 20 minutes.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm missing something. Does this mean it is taking people 20 minutes in line just to get into the building?? And then you have to line up again to do one of the Meet & greets?


There's a movie from the creators of SW that plays every 15 minutes, so if you want to watch that you make the line to go into Launch Bay, if you don't want to watch the movie you can just enter launch bay and do the character meets


----------



## slickpoetry

yulilin3 said:


> There's a movie from the creators of SW that plays every 15 minutes, so if you want to watch that you make the line to go into Launch Bay, if you don't want to watch the movie you can just enter launch bay and do the character meets



OK so that 20 minute wait time was for the movie then. Thanks for the info. My family will be skipping that when we go in January


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure that once they sell out they will make more. They are very popular



They will probably sell out before I get back down there The print is amazing!


----------



## CindySwims

nallepuh said:


> Haven't posted since we went to SWW in May this year, but have read almost every post and am just as disappointed as everyone else that SWW was cancelled for next year. We had planned to go back again in 2016, but luckily we hadn't booked our flights yet. My 7 year old son actually took it quite well even though he is the biggest SW fan in the family, I think I was the one who was most disappointed. Would have loved to experienced everything again since we had so much fun this year. Mostly thanks to this thread and yulilin3. We would only have been able to do half of what we did if it hadn't been for all the helpful advice here.
> 
> Anyway, I just came back from the movie theatre and the movie was sooooo good! I was afraid I would be disappointed after having very high expectations for a long time, but it was just awesome. Didn't take our son today, we wanted to see it first to see if it's too violent for a 7 year old or if it's ok for him to see it and I think he will be fine especially since he has seen all the other movies several times and don't find them to be scary. (The Harry Potter movies are the only movies that scare him) He was pretty upset he didn't get to go tonight but what he doesn't know is that Santa will be bringing tickets so the entire family can go and see it on Christmas Day. So to all of you who are planning to see The Force Awakens soon - enjoy! It was worth the wait.



Thanks for mentioning your 7 year old. Mine is going to see the movie tomorrow night with DH and grandpa. I'm happy to hear that it is ok for that age group. He has seen all the other movies and watches both the clone wars and Rebels animated series. Now waiting for the verdict from DH to see if our almost 5 year old should see it or not. I know he wants to. He picked Kylo Ren as his Halloween costume. Im ok with telling him not yet if it is too intense.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

CindySwims said:


> Thanks for mentioning your 7 year old. Mine is going to see the movie tomorrow night with DH and grandpa. I'm happy to hear that it is ok for that age group. He has seen all the other movies and watches both the clone wars and Rebels animated series. Now waiting for the verdict from DH to see if our almost 5 year old should see it or not. I know he wants to. He picked Kylo Ren as his Halloween costume. Im ok with telling him not yet if it is too intense.



Our soon to be 4 yr old son is loving Star Wars right now. We watched the movies 2 weeks ago to see his reaction so we knew if he should go or not. More so to see if he'd be bored or like it.
He is also a dinosaur nut and owns all jurassic park movies so there is that... He just covers his eyes and asks when he can look again.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Our soon to be 4 yr old son is loving Star Wars right now. We watched the movies 2 weeks ago to see his reaction so we knew if he should go or not. More so to see if he'd be bored or like it.
> He is also a dinosaur nut and owns all jurassic park movies so there is that... He just covers his eyes and asks when he can look again.


glad to know I'm not the only mom that let my 4 year old (way back then - she is now 16) watch the Jurassic Park movie(s)!

BTW if they cut us off at 250 pages we're going to HAVE to start a new thread!  It will probably hit 250 before I even see the movie!


----------



## Jfsag123

We are taking our 7 year old and 5 year old to the movie tomorrow. I'm a little nervous about the 5 year old sitting still the whole time, but he is a Star Wars nut and has never had a problem at the movie theater before.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> glad to know I'm not the only mom that let my 4 year old (way back then - she is now 16) watch the Jurassic Park movie(s)!
> 
> BTW if they cut us off at 250 pages we're going to HAVE to start a new thread!  It will probably hit 250 before I even see the movie!



Went as a family to Jurassic World week after it opened. 



Jfsag123 said:


> We are taking our 7 year old and 5 year old to the movie tomorrow. I'm a little nervous about the 5 year old sitting still the whole time, but he is a Star Wars nut and has never had a problem at the movie theater before.



Me too. Hoping it has lots of action to keep him interested! 
Have fun and post back how the 5 yr old does for me .


----------



## lovethattink

In anticipation of the movie, my dh made a BB-8 snowflake. Thanks to Anthony Hererra Designs.


----------



## xApril

lovethattink said:


> In anticipation of the movie, my dh made a BB-8 snowflake. Thanks to Anthony Hererra Designs. View attachment 140246



Love the snowflake!

Apparently the first person in line at Disney Springs got there at 10pm (lined up with security in the parking lot). I'm going to be leaving soon to get there shortly before 8am.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys...guys...GUYS!!!!!!
May the Force Be With You...Always


----------



## yulilin3

INFORMATION FOR PACKAGE PEOPLE TODAY:
EVENT TIMELINE
8 a.m. -Movie ticket pick-up available at AMC Theatres -Event credentials available at Cirque du Soleil 
1:30 p.m. Guest queues open (return times staggered) 
2 p.m. AMC Disney Springs 24 opens to event Guests 
7-8 p.m. Star Wars: The Force Awakens movie begins (start times staggered) 
9:45-10:45 p.m. Movies end; Guests travel to Disney’s Hollywood Studios for after-party

ATTRACTIONS THAT WILL BE FULLY OPERATIONAL:
Star Tours
Tower of Terror
Rock n Rollercoaster
Jedi Training
Star Wars Path of the Jedi
MERCHANDISE
•Launch Bay Cargo: High end collectibles & toys, On Demand Star Wars phone cases, MagicBands •Keystone Clothiers: Vintage & boutique Star Wars apparel 
•Tatooine Traders: Episode VII product, Build Your Own sabers and droids •Mickey’s of Hollywood: Star Wars Episode VII product, apparel, toys, trading 
•Once Upon A Time: Star Wars Episode VII product, apparel, toys 
•Glow Carts: Star Wars glow product
GIFT DISTRIBUTION
Epic Theater 10:30p-2a 
Theater of the Stars 10:30p-2am
Movieland Merchandise 12a-park clear
ENTERTAINMENT
DJ Dance Party 10:30p-2a (Center Stage) 
Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular 12:45a (Center Stage) 
Character Greetings (Intermittently from 11p-2a) 
Meet Chewbacca and encounter Darth Vader at Star Wars Launch Bay
FOOD AND BEVERAGES
•Backlot Express 
•Min and Bill’s Dockside Diner 
•Brown Derby Lounge (limited menu) 
•Anaheim Produce •Fairfax Fare (limited menu) 
•The Trolley Car Café 
SPECIALITY FOOD & BEVERAGE ITEMS 
•BB-8 Stein: Backlot Express, Min & Bill’s
 •Chewbacca Stein: Backlot Express, Min & Bill’s, Hollywood popcorn cart 
•TIE Fighter Popcorn Bucket: Backlot Express, Animation popcorn cart, Hollywood popcorn cart 
•BB-8 Krispy Treat: Backlot Express, Min & Bill’s, Trolley Car Café •Darth Vader, BB-8 & Chewbacca Cupcakes: Backlot Express, Trolley Car Café, Fairfax Fare


HAVE FUN AND TAKE TONS OF PICS PLEASE


----------



## Dittz

Something fun I just found out about (no spoilers that I found but wasn't reading much, just watching)

Go to google and in the search bar type

A long time ago in a galaxy far far far away

Enjoy. 

There is also some light saber website but I couldn't get it to work. You use the google site and your iPhone (if you have one- not sure about other smart phones)

HTTPS://lightsaber.withgoogle.com


----------



## xApril

Easily 200-300 people in line at Disney springs to check in already. Maybe more. I can't estimate very well.


----------



## Jfine

Here's a not great photo of the check in. The line goes to the first car (not the white one). This was at 7:30. They wrapped us around the building so I can't get a better photo.


----------



## lovethattink

Jfine said:


> Here's a not great photo of the check in. The line goes to the first car (not the white one). This was at 7:30. They wrapped us around the building so I can't get a better photo.



Wow! Bigger than I imagined.  I'm glad I went with seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

At Citywalk,  about 10 people in front of us for the 7pm showing. Gladly we are under roof part and it should provide shade for most of the day


----------



## xApril

Finished checking in. Guests number 25, 26, and 27 for our theater. Got our lanyards, event credentials, and a BB-8 pin. They are telling us to be back at Cirque by 3pm. They have tape down for the lines of the different theaters. Gonna be interesting. Hope weather stays decent.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Finished checking in. Guests number 25, 26, and 27 for our theater. Got our lanyards, event credentials, and a BB-8 pin. They are telling us to be back at Cirque by 3pm. They have tape down for the lines of the different theaters. Gonna be interesting. Hope weather stays decent.


I would be there by 2. Have fun today


----------



## HCinKC

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'll be 45 in March.  And I tear up at every news report and commercial about Star Wars, lol...I will be a mess at the actual movie...
> 
> Speaking of, advice anyone-?
> I had reserved seats for us on Christmas Eve, but then read the fine print, and my soon to be 4 year old cannot go to a PG13 movie at this theater, they have an age policy. Flix Brewhouse, no 2-5 yrolds at anything but G.
> Sooo, getting a refund on those tickets, and going to a regular theater.
> Do you think a party of 7 will have trouble getting seats together at a 10am showing on Christmas eve? They have 9, 10, 12, 1, etc... How early do you think we should show up? I've never been to a movie this popular so close to opening day, and on Christmas Eve.


Can you check other showings leading up to see if they are selling out? We are going on Monday because pretty much everything is sold out through the weekend. Only sporadic seating, and I needed four. It is reserved seating. If it looks like things are tapering off leading up to your day, I wouldn't worry about it. I would imagine Christmas Eve wouldn't be terribly busy.



jtowntoflorida said:


> WOO HOO!  Went over on eBay and found it for a Buy It Now price of $11.  Thank you!


Hmm, I might check inter library loan... Let us know if there are any really good bits!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

How EXCITING!!  We're not seeing it until Monday but I'm just smiling reading all of your reports!

OK problem - according to online sources Disney is now officially (yes, I know this was the rule in the past but they slacked off of it) letting people age 14 and up wear "costumes"  - DD (just turned 16) wants to wear her Jedi outfit to Launch Bay - we're rule followers but it's hard for me to implement this one - I mean it's pants, a tunic, a belt - not really a 'costume' but also not really completely everyday clothes....any thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> How EXCITING!!  We're not seeing it until Monday but I'm just smiling reading all of your reports!
> 
> OK problem - according to online sources Disney is now officially (yes, I know this was the rule in the past but they slacked off of it) letting people age 14 and up wear "costumes"  - DD (just turned 16) wants to wear her Jedi outfit to Launch Bay - we're rule followers but it's hard for me to implement this one - I mean it's pants, a tunic, a belt - not really a 'costume' but also not really completely everyday clothes....any thoughts?


I would wait for reports, I'll ask this weekend to see how they are inforcing it.
Also for people doing Run Disney, apparently this includes the races as well
No more Stephanie/Sabine at Disney


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I would wait for reports, I'll ask this weekend to see how they are inforcing it.
> Also for people doing Run Disney, apparently this includes the races as well
> No more Stephanie/Sabine at Disney


Thanks!  I'm carrying this stress alone right now - haven't had a chance to tell DH yet and don't want to tell DD until I have to....am seriously thinking about just chancing it (having spare clothes with us just in case). I know they are trying to keep everyone safe and I'm all about that but DD looks cute dressed like a Jedi (and like Elsa) not threatening or scary.....UGH


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> How EXCITING!!  We're not seeing it until Monday but I'm just smiling reading all of your reports!
> 
> OK problem - according to online sources Disney is now officially (yes, I know this was the rule in the past but they slacked off of it) letting people age 14 and up wear "costumes"  - DD (just turned 16) wants to wear her Jedi outfit to Launch Bay - we're rule followers but it's hard for me to implement this one - I mean it's pants, a tunic, a belt - not really a 'costume' but also not really completely everyday clothes....any thoughts?


It doesn't sound as if she will make it beyond the first security checkpoint. Disney is currently stating no adults in costume for MNSSHP so attire that is a costume will definitely not be allowed on a regular park day.

Her only hope would be if she is petite and looks very young for her age. When CM friend goes to MNSSHP in costume, parents admonish their children not to block the view of the "little girl" - who happens to be 26!


----------



## yulilin3

If they have a proper security check and metal detectors, maybe a strict rules of no fake weapons of any kind, I don't see why people can't go in costume to mnsshp


----------



## soniam

I think the costume thing is about visibility, identifiability, and searchabiity. Basically, don't wear masks or cumbersome, baggy, or big (ie clocks, robes) clothes, and no toys that represent weapons. I think they want to be able to look at people quickly to identify them as a potential threat. Certain clothing can make that difficult. If they need to search you or have you go through the metal detectors, they don't want clothing that will block that. They are private business and can do what they want. However, I don't know how they are going to define what is and is not a costume in certain cases? I guess we will have to wait an see how strict they are going to be.

@Good Morning Dewdrop I saw pics of your daughter from this year. Unless she has changed drastically, she probably could pass for 14. Don't tell her that though. Right now she might hate looking young, but once she's over 30, she'll love it I remember getting carded for R-rated movies in college


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> It doesn't sound as if she will make it beyond the first security checkpoint. Disney is currently stating no adults in costume for MNSSHP so attire that is a costume will definitely not be allowed on a regular park day.
> 
> Her only hope would be if she is petite and looks very young for her age. When CM friend goes to MNSSHP in costume, parents admonish their children not to block the view of the "little girl" - who happens to be 26!



Another thing that may factor ... and I thought of this before today's enforcement was announced ..... at Star Wars Weekends the guests costumes were great and encouraged. It helped make it a fun event, like MNSSHP.  But with Star Wars Land and the anticipation of a much greater Star Wars presence now and later w/characters - I would assume they would now not want guests dressed up and enforce the rule on a daily basis.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> If they have a proper security check and metal detectors, maybe a strict rules of no fake weapons of any kind, I don't see why people can't go in costume to mnsshp


I have to believe that the best security people have been consulting on this latest policy. The metal detectors at the bag checks are basically the latest or last step in the security check process to enter MK.

With thousands of guests swarming in through TTC and Monorail resorts, the undercover security CMs are everywhere along those entry points. Detecting potential danger amongst guests in those areas would be easier if guests weren't in costume. Perhaps by MNSSHP, they'll have increased the use of metal detectors at all entry pathways to MK? 

Disney must believe that a no costume policy for MNSSHP is better than metal detectors at all the Deluxe Monorail stations.


----------



## Jfsag123

Currently struggling to resist running around my house muttering "it's Star Wars day!" over and over.  I'm the only one here right now, so there's no one to share my joy.  We finished re-watching Return of the Jedi last night right before the kids went to bed and I have been pumped ever since.  How early do you all think we should show up to the theater tonight? We have reserved seats for the 7pm showing, so I'm not worried about fighting for theater placement, but I'm wondering how bad lines for concessions and things are likely to be.  I was thinking of getting there an hour early.  Sound okay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jfsag123 said:


> Currently struggling to resist running around my house muttering "it's Star Wars day!" over and over.  I'm the only one here right now, so there's no one to share my joy.  We finished re-watching Return of the Jedi last night right before the kids went to bed and I have been pumped ever since.  How early do you all think we should show up to the theater tonight? We have reserved seats for the 7pm showing, so I'm not worried about fighting for theater placement, but I'm wondering how bad lines for concessions and things are likely to be.  I was thinking of getting there an hour early.  Sound okay?


Is it a huge theater complex? I know concessions lines can be very slow at times but if it's a complex with more than one concession area, an hour is fine with reserved seating. 

I'm excited for you and everyone else who will watch TFA tonight!  MTFBWY!!!


----------



## maiapapaya

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> How EXCITING!!  We're not seeing it until Monday but I'm just smiling reading all of your reports!
> 
> OK problem - according to online sources Disney is now officially (yes, I know this was the rule in the past but they slacked off of it) letting people age 14 and up wear "costumes"  - DD (just turned 16) wants to wear her Jedi outfit to Launch Bay - we're rule followers but it's hard for me to implement this one - I mean it's pants, a tunic, a belt - not really a 'costume' but also not really completely everyday clothes....any thoughts?



Lots of young people disbound - dress in a manner that tips it's hat at a particular character without being a costume. She could be ok with the pants and a simple tunic. If it's an elaborate one, with lots of draped fabric it may not pass. I don't think they can say anything about a simple belt (like a lot of jedi costumes have). Just have her wear another shirt under the tunic and if there's a problem she can easily remove it.


----------



## cvjpirate

Disney Dinning just posted a video from Disney Springs. They have a strange black droid, anyone know who that is?


----------



## moobar25

Checked in at 2:15 and got 62-64 for our cinema. So excited!!! 

 
Here's the beginning of the line


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

Guess who won the Disney Parks Blog giveaway for tickets to tonights event?! Ahhhh!!! I'm so excited! I never win anything. Seriously. I'm still in shock. Tickets for the movie and then the event at Hollywood Studios tonight til 2am. I will be scoping the event- the fans at Disney Springs, fireworks, dance party- the whole thing. Here's the link to watch on browser. Download the free Periscope app to comment and chat with me. If there's anything you want to see then definitely do that so you can tell me. https://www.periscope.tv/serenalyn


----------



## tarak

hiroMYhero said:


> I have to believe that the best security people have been consulting on this latest policy. The metal detectors at the bag checks are basically the latest or last step in the security check process to enter MK.
> 
> With thousands of guests swarming in through TTC and Monorail resorts, the undercover security CMs are everywhere along those entry points. Detecting potential danger amongst guests in those areas would be easier if guests weren't in costume. Perhaps by MNSSHP, they'll have increased the use of metal detectors at all entry pathways to MK?
> 
> Disney must believe that a no costume policy for MNSSHP is better than metal detectors at all the Deluxe Monorail stations.



I'm curious about how the metal detectors will affect the time needed to enter the parks. My toddler has a pacemaker and can't go through metal detectors. The wands are even more problematic. She gets patted down by TSA and she's fine with it (she's flown a lot). So if it's necessary at Disney, we'll roll with it. But I hate the idea of having to add an extra half-hour to travel time for security. Which doesn't mean I don't understand the need for it. I remember when the loaded gun was left on Dinosaur and the next guest found it. 

And just to try to keep this on the topic of Star Wars, my daughter's last surgery was on May 4th. I managed to, just barely, stop myself from telling her surgeon "may the fourth be with you."


----------



## soniam

tarak said:


> I'm curious about how the metal detectors will affect the time needed to enter the parks. My toddler has a pacemaker and can't go through metal detectors. The wands are even more problematic. She gets patted down by TSA and she's fine with it (she's flown a lot). So if it's necessary at Disney, we'll roll with it. But I hate the idea of having to add an extra half-hour to travel time for security. Which doesn't mean I don't understand the need for it. I remember when the loaded gun was left on Dinosaur and the next guest found it.
> 
> And just to try to keep this on the topic of Star Wars, my daughter's last surgery was on May 4th. I managed to, just barely, stop myself from telling her surgeon "may the fourth be with you."



Right now it's random. So, she may not get picked. Hopefully, they won't pick on children.


----------



## blackpearl77

Congrats Serena!!!!


----------



## Jfsag123

hiroMYhero said:


> Is it a huge theater complex? I know concessions lines can be very slow at times but if it's a complex with more than one concession area, an hour is fine with reserved seating.
> 
> I'm excited for you and everyone else who will watch TFA tonight!  MTFBWY!!!



Thank you! Yes, it's a large complex. We were talking about using one of the side concession areas. Picked up our tickets last week, so we're good to go there! 



Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Guess who won the Disney Parks Blog giveaway for tickets to tonights event?! Ahhhh!!! I'm so excited! I never win anything. Seriously. I'm still in shock. Tickets for the movie and then the event at Hollywood Studios tonight til 2am. I will be scoping the event- the fans at Disney Springs, fireworks, dance party- the whole thing. Here's the link to watch on browser. Download the free Periscope app to comment and chat with me. If there's anything you want to see then definitely do that so you can tell me. https://www.periscope.tv/serenalyn
> 
> 
> View attachment 140288



Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## moobar25

Second line being led into theatercongratulations Serena


----------



## yulilin3

Sitting comfortably in our IMAX. Theater at Universal Citywalk. The manager allowed us to come in at 4:30 pm for the 7 pm showing. 
Everyone watching the movie and doing the after party, have fun


----------



## Jfine

At the AMC in DTD and they have a red carpet with Chewie & Stormtroopers

PS - there's been a fair amount of waiting for the event (getting credentials this morning and then coming back when the theater opened at 1:30, but it's not been too bad and it's been so awesome to be around so many fans!)


----------



## nancipants

In our theatre (8) right now. It's not full. We have great seats and our theatre is right next to the bathroom. I'm super excited and trying not to freak out!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lasseter was spotted yesterday and today, it is Lucas who is in the World! So, look for him tonight at the SW event!


----------



## CindySwims

So excited for everyone at the movie!! My seat in the theater stayed empty while I worked my school holiday show. Can't wait for DH and DS to get home and tell me how it was. I went ahead and bought tickets for tomorrow night in hopes that I get the thumbs up to bring YDS tomorrow.  I'll be following the thread to hear about the DHS event.


----------



## msmama

So I'm going to my local theatre Sat at noon. It's not the nicest place - there are several nicer theatres a little bit of a drive away. Most of Sats shows are still showing ticket availability (as are tonight's and tomorrow's). 

Do you think an hour will be early enough to show up?  We will need 3 seats together hopefully but could split up 2 and 1. 

Do I just live somewhere without a lot of SW fans or are they going to the better places?


----------



## PSULion

msmama said:


> So I'm going to my local theatre Sat at noon. It's not the nicest place - there are several nicer theatres a little bit of a drive away. Most of Sats shows are still showing ticket availability (as are tonight's and tomorrow's).
> 
> Do you think an hour will be early enough to show up?  We will need 3 seats together hopefully but could split up 2 and 1.
> 
> Do I just live somewhere without a lot of SW fans or are they going to the better places?



We're going to our local, not very fancy theater tomorrow afternoon at 2. Only the first 4 showings (of 8 or 9) were sold out tonight, and there's only one sold out for tomorrow (in the evening) so far.

I'm assuming those that care enough to buy tickets ahead of time, are willing to drive to the IMAX a few towns away.


----------



## moobar25

Got to DHS by bus in less than 15 minutes. Metal detectors at entrance. I've never seen it this empty- won't last long. Got a BB8 glow necklace upon entering. Light sabers lined the way to the stage. CMs handing out cookies and peppermint bark. In line for Chewie and Vader right now- maybe 10 people ahead. Will post some pics soon.
Oh....movie was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Guys, if you're a fan of the original ones you'll love this one.
Loved all the new characters minus one.
Watching it again Sunday and I'm glad cause now I can look for some details that I missed
JJ Abrahms is genius, he made very smart decisions with this story


----------



## moobar25

Here are some pics


----------



## Jfsag123

Spoiler-free check-in.  The movie was amazing.  For those wondering how my 5 year old did, he sat through the whole thing, clapped when it ended and shouted "that was fantastic!"  Our theater had special edition 3D glasses - DD chose Captain Phasma and DS chose BB-8.  Is every theater doing this?


----------



## moobar25

Tried to upload a video- failed!!


----------



## moobar25

Must say the park is pretty empty. 

   
Line for photo op.
Jedi training and Star Tours.


----------



## moobar25

Apparently they're together. BB8 photo op is right at exit from star tours. R2D2 roaming in same area.
Waited 10 mins- now line looks more like 40


----------



## moobar25

Jfsag123 said:


> Spoiler-free check-in.  The movie was amazing.  For those wondering how my 5 year old did, he sat through the whole thing, clapped when it ended and shouted "that was fantastic!"  Our theater had special edition 3D glasses - DD chose Captain Phasma and DS chose BB-8.  Is every theater doing this?


Ours were plain


----------



## moobar25

Not sure if anyone posted the credentials


----------



## Jfsag123

moobar25 said:


> Ours were plain



Boo! I attached a pic with DS wearing his BB-8's and DD with her Phasma's so folks can see them. DH and I both got Kylo Ren.


----------



## moobar25

Star Tours is holding steady at 10 minutes. Heading to pick up free event gift, libations and R&RC


----------



## moobar25

Jfsag123 said:


> Boo! I attached a pic with DS wearing his BB-8's and DD with her Phasma's so folks can see them. DH and I both got Kylo Ren.


Major BOO


----------



## moobar25

Walked onto R&R, no show, hit a line at the chain link fence. Posters at the entrance are all SW


----------



## moobar25

They have SW music on R&R


----------



## moobar25

Waiting for fireworks
Everyone is jam packed in front of us

 
Behind us


----------



## AThrillingChase

Currently waiting in line at the local imax for the 1:40 show. The 10:20 is letting out and walking past us. A few groups started talking about it *la la la!*

We have a couple costumes still. Almost everyone in SW gear at least. Yay!

Also, dying over RnR playing SW music!!!


----------



## moobar25

Fireworks were 5 min late. Phasma, on top of Hyperion did something but I didn't see. They lasted 9 minutes and I loved the finale. Nice seeing them without the hat


----------



## Skywise

Just got back from seeing it at my theater - Just as the lights went up the ushers were asking us to NOT disclose anything as there were people waiting for the 1am showing.

I so desperately wanted to do this:


----------



## moobar25

Calling it a night, been up since 5am. We did almost all the photo ops, ST, RnR, dance party, some snacks. Didn't even look at the merchandise- but from people talking there wasn't much for the special event exclusives.  All in all it was definitely worth coming down. Nephew had a great time and even got some special treats for his birthday from the CMs. Disney did this right- only thing would've made it better is if they had some celebs.


----------



## yulilin3

moobar25 said:


> Calling it a night, been up since 5am. We did almost all the photo ops, ST, RnR, dance party, some snacks. Didn't even look at the merchandise- but from people talking there wasn't much for the special event exclusives.  All in all it was definitely worth coming down. Nephew had a great time and even got some special treats for his birthday from the CMs. Disney did this right- only thing would've made it better is if they had some celebs.


thanks for sharing with us, it sounds like a great night and glad Disney didn't disappoint


----------



## yulilin3

Going to DHS tonight to check out Symphony in the Stars, I might watch the fireworks from a bench at Min and Bills, after I'll head over to the Osborne lights to see if they remain on the hour after 11 pm or if they just turn them off at 11 pm.


----------



## pangyal

I woke up to the fireworks at 12:45 at Wilderness and thought what the heck??? Now I remember. They sounded pretty elaborate!

So....we are pretty mean parents and don't let kiddo watch stuff with swearing, guns (SW blasters are ok , blood and gore, etc. Honestly...how much of these are in the movie? We usually get a copy of the movie once it's on dvd and edit out the inappropriate stuff, but we would love to let him watch it in the theatre...


----------



## momof2halls

Jfsag123 said:


> Spoiler-free check-in.  The movie was amazing.  For those wondering how my 5 year old did, he sat through the whole thing, clapped when it ended and shouted "that was fantastic!"  Our theater had special edition 3D glasses - DD chose Captain Phasma and DS chose BB-8.  Is every theater doing this?


We were able to get all 4 special edition 3D glasses at out theater. We also have a 5yo son who loved the movie. The only reason i saw it was PG-13 was the violence. No real language issue, i only recall one bad word. Can't wait to see it again.


----------



## nancipants

The special event was fantastic. I made myself sick on Rockin but it was worth it for the Star Wars music. Come on, retheme!!!


----------



## wallawallakids

Just want to give a heads up for those going with kids.  The movie is awesome, but it is slightly more darker and scarier than the first 6.  I wasn't expecting my 8 year old to be as scared as she was as she saw the other 6 without issue.  (Granted they were not on the large screen).  She had trouble sleeping last night.  Just telling you not to say you shouldn't go with kids, but more for a heads up.  I would have warned my DD before we left a little more.  It is still an awesome film, they did an amazing job.


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> I woke up to the fireworks at 12:45 at Wilderness and thought what the heck??? Now I remember. They sounded pretty elaborate!
> 
> So....we are pretty mean parents and don't let kiddo watch stuff with swearing, guns (SW blasters are ok , blood and gore, etc. Honestly...how much of these are in the movie? We usually get a copy of the movie once it's on dvd and edit out the inappropriate stuff, but we would love to let him watch it in the theatre...


only one swear good (dammit ,under breath) no regular guns other than blasters. As for blood, a gash with some blood and some dripping blood and that's it.


----------



## yulilin3

nancipants said:


> The special event was fantastic. I made myself sick on Rockin but it was worth it for the Star Wars music. Come on, retheme!!!


If I would've known that Rock n rollercoaster was doing that I would have seriously considered buying a ticket, I wonder if it was a last minute decision or just kept as a surprise. Glad you had fun


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> Guys, if you're a fan of the original ones you'll love this one.
> Loved all the new characters minus one.
> Watching it again Sunday and I'm glad cause now I can look for some details that I missed
> JJ Abrahms is genius, he made very smart decisions with this story


Totally agree. I'm still tearing up this morning. Last night I was a wreck.


----------



## yulilin3

wallawallakids said:


> Just want to give a heads up for those going with kids.  The movie is awesome, but it is slightly more darker and scarier than the first 6.  I wasn't expecting my 8 year old to be as scared as she was as she saw the other 6 without issue.  (Granted they were not on the large screen).  She had trouble sleeping last night.  Just telling you not to say you shouldn't go with kids, but more for a heads up.  I would have warned my DD before we left a little more.  It is still an awesome film, they did an amazing job.


to me the most graphic sceen in any SW movie so far (including Force Awakens) is Anakin burning in Dagobah. But if you are a parent and uncertain, it's a perfect opportunity to watch it twice, research and all.
Also, if you are unsure maybe just watch it with your kids in regular, 2D


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> only one swear good (dammit ,under breath) no regular guns other than blasters. As for blood, a gash with some blood and some dripping blood and that's it.


You are amazing!!! Thank you!


----------



## pangyal

wallawallakids said:


> Just want to give a heads up for those going with kids.  The movie is awesome, but it is slightly more darker and scarier than the first 6.  I wasn't expecting my 8 year old to be as scared as she was as she saw the other 6 without issue.  (Granted they were not on the large screen).  She had trouble sleeping last night.  Just telling you not to say you shouldn't go with kids, but more for a heads up.  I would have warned my DD before we left a little more.  It is still an awesome film, they did an amazing job.


I just posted a question about this- our little guy is scared of sudden movements, so I'd love to hear whether this was  what scared your DD in the film (without asking for specifics, of course  )?


----------



## msmama

Thanks for all of the suggestions re: taking kids.  

I decided I was taking mine no matter what - frankly, I think he would walk to the theatre by himself if I told him he couldn't go, he's so darn excited!!  And I am going with the boring old plain non-imax, non 3d version.  Trying to stay off line as much as possible until tomorrow afternoon (and obviously not being very successful).


----------



## cvjpirate

Saw movie at local theater last night...full house....all I can say is GO SEE IT AND LEAVE THE CELL PHONE IN THE CAR!!! Will go see it again this Sunday in 3-D.


----------



## yitbos96bb

Anyone know if the studios is doing something special today...event, new merchandise...outside of the fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> I just posted a question about this- our little guy is scared of sudden movements, so I'd love to hear whether this was  what scared your DD in the film (without asking for specifics, of course  )?


sudden movements is another thing...the lady next to me jumped a couple of times


----------



## yulilin3

yitbos96bb said:


> Anyone know if the studios is doing something special today...event, new merchandise...outside of the fireworks?


nothing that has been announced. Only the fireworks


----------



## wallawallakids

pangyal said:


> I just posted a question about this- our little guy is scared of sudden movements, so I'd love to hear whether this was  what scared your DD in the film (without asking for specifics, of course  )?





yulilin3 said:


> sudden movements is another thing...the lady next to me jumped a couple of times



Yes. Lots of sudden movements. I even jumped at one point. Also, we did not see it in 3D. My youngest son is blind in one eye, so has no 3D vision anyway and gets annoyed with one color on his one good eye.  So this was just in plain old 2D and she found it scary still. Hope that helps.


----------



## HCinKC

Jfsag123 said:


> Spoiler-free check-in.  The movie was amazing.  For those wondering how my 5 year old did, he sat through the whole thing, clapped when it ended and shouted "that was fantastic!"  Our theater had special edition 3D glasses - DD chose Captain Phasma and DS chose BB-8.  Is every theater doing this?


Were you at Cinemark? They had special edition glasses for sale leading up to release. Each week was a new pair - BB, Phasma, Trooper, and Ren IIRC. It was a Coke thing since you got a reduced price if you bought a Coke. Maybe they had a lot of leftovers. That is a fun extra!

I had to giggle last night. We've recently started watching Dark Matter on Netflix. In the one last night, some of the crew was going to catch a movie at the space station...Star Wars 36. Haha! I hope the future of the franchise is that bright!

So excited, happy, and...a wee bit envious of everyone who has seen it or seeing today. Monday will surely be here before I know it, but it is hard to be patient! So glad that it is getting a lot of thumbs up!


----------



## Dave Tis

msmama said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions re: taking kids.
> 
> I decided I was taking mine no matter what - frankly, I think he would walk to the theatre by himself if I told him he couldn't go, he's so darn excited!!  And I am going with the boring old plain non-imax, non 3d version.  Trying to stay off line as much as possible until tomorrow afternoon (and obviously not being very successful).



Im definitely taking my 4yr old son, but have pre-warned him that if he gets scared that I / mummy can cover his eyes (plus I will be bringing his headphones, just in case the sound is too ..
I think that's one of the reasons why I went to see it first so I know when the darker bits are, plus im taking mummy tomorrow before we take him on Monday (with his 11 yr old cousin) so she can take him outside if needed)..

But, movie is awesome, emotional, inspiring, etc, etc, etc... Maybe we should set up a site for those whom have seen it so we can air out these good feelings


----------



## yulilin3

Dave Tis said:


> Im definitely taking my 4yr old son, but have pre-warned him that if he gets scared that I / mummy can cover his eyes (plus I will be bringing his headphones, just in case the sound is too ..
> I think that's one of the reasons why I went to see it first so I know when the darker bits are, plus im taking mummy tomorrow before we take him on Monday (with his 11 yr old cousin) so she can take him outside if needed)..
> 
> But, movie is awesome, emotional, inspiring, etc, etc, etc... *Maybe we should set up a site for those whom have seen it so we can air out these good feelings*


On my fb all my friends are sending PM and we are discussing the movie that way


----------



## La Belle

Movie is amazing! I will not give any spoilers. 

I took my 7 and 9 year old daughters. Background- My 7 year old will not do any 3d rides at Disney or Universal. She is afraid of the dark and panics when we go in dark rides. She was totally fine during the movie!  I agree with the person above who said it has some dark parts but there is also comedy which balanced it out. This made it ok for her. 
I will give this one caution - the previews before the movie are to violent and dark for young kids. I would suggest taking your kid out of the theatre during the previews. I was speaking to one mom who will be doing this when she takes her son to see the movie. I was trying to cover my daughter's eyes so she wouldn't get nightmares. 

Enjoy the movie everyone!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@La Belle the trailers during our showing were: Kung Fu Panda 3, Jungle Book, Star Trek, Captain America Civil War, Warcraft, Batman vs Superman, 
from those the dark ones were Batman vs Superman and Warcraft


----------



## tarak

I'm looking at getting tickets for Sunday. im thinking we'll just watch it in 2D this time around. Our local theatre is showing it in 3D and 2D, but we also have an IMAX theatre a few miles away. So see it once in 2D and then go for the IMAX in a few weeks. My husband and mom could not care less about seeing it in 3D. I'm mostly worried about having things spoiled if I wait too long. 

Do I have permission to smack anyone who intentionally spoils it?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

we haven't seen it yet - seeing  it Monday - DD is already talking about wanting to see it again on Christmas.....we only watch 2D- is this a movie that would be worth seeing twice in 2D?   We did see Jurassic World twice in the theaters - but normally just watch things once...

AND at the DHS event did they let the people dressed as Jedi in?  of did they play the adult 'costume' card?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we haven't seen it yet - seeing  it Monday - DD is already talking about wanting to see it again on Christmas.....we only watch 2D- is this a movie that would be worth seeing twice in 2D?   We did see Jurassic World twice in the theaters - but normally just watch things once...
> 
> AND at the DHS event did they let the people dressed as Jedi in?  of did they play the adult 'costume' card?


I think that it needs 2 viewings. First time just go for the ride and second time look for details...like for example, we missed R2-KT have to see where she is.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

for the fireworks, it might have just been for the event party, but there's a special intro bit on the balcony of the hyperion theatre (by vertical sign) that kicks off the fireworks.  a character that doesn't yet do meet n greets (not yet that I saw) appeared there.

they let people wear costumes (yes adults too), and rock n rollercoaster was with star wars music...with a little cheap theming (just some storm trooper cut outs, or other such things added onto what exists, it'd be a good permanent seasonal addition)  although they did say "tonight only"


----------



## La Belle

yulilin3 said:


> @La Belle the trailers during our showing were: Kung Fu Panda 3, Jungle Book, Star Trek, Captain America Civil War, Warcraft, Batman vs Superman,
> from those the dark ones were Batman vs Superman and Warcraft


We also had previews for Independence Day and fifth wave (or something like that).


----------



## yulilin3

La Belle said:


> We also had previews for Independence Day and fifth wave (or something like that).


Independence Day...that was the other one. I didn't even know they were making it  I'm a fan of the original one.
Did the audience in your theater groan when a new preview would come up? everyone was so ready for the movie, after the 3rd preview everyone was just ready to see it


----------



## missthatgator

Didn't make it to the theatre last night (we're going on Monday), but the evening wasn't totally unproductive:


----------



## Jfsag123

HCinKC said:


> Were you at Cinemark? They had special edition glasses for sale leading up to release. Each week was a new pair - BB, Phasma, Trooper, and Ren IIRC. It was a Coke thing since you got a reduced price if you bought a Coke. Maybe they had a lot of leftovers. That is a fun extra!



Yes, we were at a Cinemark! They also had life-size character statues. The droids actually moved around and interacted with people. My kids went nuts. 

Still coming down this morning from the high of last night. This is one that will stick with you.


----------



## AThrillingChase

pangyal said:


> I woke up to the fireworks at 12:45 at Wilderness and thought what the heck??? Now I remember. They sounded pretty elaborate!
> 
> So....we are pretty mean parents and don't let kiddo watch stuff with swearing, guns (SW blasters are ok , blood and gore, etc. Honestly...how much of these are in the movie? We usually get a copy of the movie once it's on dvd and edit out the inappropriate stuff, but we would love to let him watch it in the theatre...



I jumped a couple of times - but it was for somewhat silly things. I don't recall it being anything scary, mostly just sudden. I think non 3d could solve that. I was also in imax, so the sound was amplified!



Dave Tis said:


> But, movie is awesome, emotional, inspiring, etc, etc, etc... Maybe we should set up a site for those whom have seen it so we can air out these good feelings



Yes! I have to talk about it but you guys are the only people who I know that saw it! lol. I have one SW friend and she is away for the weekend for a family Christmas.



yulilin3 said:


> Did the audience in your theater groan when a new preview would come up? everyone was so ready for the movie, after the 3rd preview everyone was just ready to see it



We had one guy who literally, every time a preview first started, for all of them, would yell "play the movie!!" Luckily it was all in good fun.

In fact, I have to say the camaraderie even at 1:40am was spectacular. We saw someone come in just a couple of minutes after they let the big line in. The couple was the first to enter since the line had seated and were looking around confused, so someone right in the middle yelled to them do you need 2 seats? And directed them to some in their row with a packed house. They got prime viewing because someone was kind enough to take the initiative to help out. Loved it!

We had a lot of people who left the 10:20 just to exit and get back in line for the 1:40. We had multiple jedis even that late. We had an Anakin Skywalker that was so good, it could have been Hayden. And there was a lot of clapping during the film. As someone else said, definitely an experience I will remember! If anyone is on the fence about imax, btw, hop the fence!! It was fantastic.


----------



## xApril

@nancipants - My friends and I were in theater 8 as well! Where were you seated?

So I got there at 7:20am this morning and we ended up being 25, 26, and 27 to get into my theater. We were told to come back by 3pm to line up so we walked around awhile and left around noon to eat at Sweet Tomatoes. We came back and waited until about 2:35 or so to join the line. Our line didn't head to the red carpet until almost 4pm. We walked the red carpet and got to take photos with the First Order stormtroopers and Chewbacca.

Once inside, we went through security (quick and painless) and then lined up in our order. Not too much longer, we were in the theater. I went out to the merchandise line and waited an hour to purchase a few things. I got the hoodie that I wanted and picked up a hat for a friend. The problem with the stand was that there was only two people working it and only one person taking payment. After that I got concessions and in no time it was time for the movie to begin. 

I really enjoyed the movie and I can't wait to see it again so I can pick up on more things. It definitely was an emotional experience for me since I consider it to be my first time seeing a Star Wars movie in theaters (I saw like Episode 1 in theaters when it came out but I was super young and I got bored according to my Mom). I unfortunately watched someone's periscope of them at the lights on Wednesday and some lovely person said a spoiler; whether or not they knew it was true, I don't know - but that stunk for me to have such a big thing ruined. Other than that, I was really pleased and I can't wait to take my friends and family to see it with me and get their thoughts.

We got out of the movie around 9:45 or so and by the time we got all our thoughts collected and got to the car to drive over, it was probably 10:30 or so. Parking wasn't bad. I stupidly left the tickets in the car so I had to run back and get them. As we were coming in, we got the BB-8 light up lanyard and Starbucks was giving out little tiny cups of vanilla bean fraps with red & blue whipped cream. We walked over and saw Captain Phasma on top of the Hyperion. She switched out with First Order Stormtroopers. I don't understand why they can't have them meet...seems like a better way to spend time rather than just pacing on top of the building.

We went over to Star Tours and saw BB-8's photo op so we jumped in line for that. As we got to take our photo, R2-D2 showed up so we got a photo with both. Once we got out, the line was pretty far back. We rode Star Tours and then looked around Tatooine Traders. They only had a new "Chewie, We're Home" shirt which was very basic, a set with 10 figurines from the movie (good value, was $20), and then a new Vinylmation lineup with the new characters. We really felt they missed the mark with merchandise. Myself and friends included would've bought shirts if they had released one that was date specific.

We then went over to ride Rock 'n Roller Coaster. They were sending a lot of empty vehicles, but the line wasn't too bad. It was awesome with the music, only wish the ride was longer so we could hear more! We then went to get our commemorative gift which was awesome. Sadly, my ticket holder (it's like made of wood) isn't shaped right, so my ticket sits lopsided. Anyone know who I'd contact about this? I'm probably going to the park tomorrow to see the fireworks with a friend after I see the movie again, but if an e-mail would go better...

We then meandered back to the front to watch the fireworks. We picked up some Chewbacca steins and they did have the tie fighter popcorn buckets as well. We stood near the stand (little past the old wait time board on the right) and I felt it was a little too close so I'll probably watch it farther back tomorrow. After that, almost everyone left. We went and took a photo with the photo op setup near the stage (it was setup to look like a red carpet premiere) and then stood around the stage while DJ Elliot and the host, Mark, talked about the movie and just bantered around about different events that happened in the movie. They also gave out some free merch so that was cool. My group didn't get anything, but they did give out some of the new vinylmations, the soundtrack for the movie, and some BB-8 merch.

It was nearing 2am so we went over to Launch Bay and we met Chewbacca. All of our photos for the event were free downloads so that was a nice change as well!

Overall, I'd say I was much more pleased with this event than past events. I do wish they had had more Star Wars to do in the park, especially some type of meet and greet outside of what we normally get. Of course, celebrities would've been awesome, but


----------



## Skywise

At my theater they ran Star Trek: Beyond, ID4.2, Warcraft, Batman vs Superman and and Captain America.

After the Star Trek trailer, which ran first, somebody yelled out: "That's not Star Wars, that's Star Trek!"


----------



## yulilin3

@xApril  thanks for the detailed review, I'm so happy you and your friends had fun.


----------



## yitbos96bb

yulilin3 said:


> Independence Day...that was the other one. I didn't even know they were making it  I'm a fan of the original one.
> Did the audience in your theater groan when a new preview would come up? everyone was so ready for the movie, after the 3rd preview everyone was just ready to see it


Huh... I didn't see Independence Day trailer.  We were at AMC


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> @xApril  thanks for the detailed review, I'm so happy you and your friends had fun.



Thank you! 

What do you think I should do about my ticket holder?

For the event, right before the trailers, they had two entertainment CMs do a little video where they told us about what to expect at the opening party. They made it seem like right after the movie would start. Sadly, we had to sit through about 30 minutes of trailers. Everyone was groaning.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What do you think I should do about my ticket holder?
> 
> For the event, right before the trailers, they had two entertainment CMs do a little video where they told us about what to expect at the opening party. They made it seem like right after the movie would start. Sadly, we had to sit through about 30 minutes of trailers. Everyone was groaning.


take it into Guest Relations and see if the have extras


----------



## subtchr

This may be posted elsewhere, but they are distributing free Star War BB-8 pins to everyone who comes into Hollywood studios today.


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> This may be posted elsewhere, but they are distributing free Star War BB-8 pins to everyone who comes into Hollywood studios today.


O.M.G.!!! I hope there's some left when I get there this evening


----------



## yulilin3

limited edition Force Awakens tshirts
http://www.disneystore.com/mn/1000995/?LSID=3909900|11554175|


----------



## hiroMYhero

williamscm3 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Dooney purses are limited edition type thing? Or do you think they will be around for a few months?


The Dooneys are now available on the Shop Disney Parks app!


----------



## justmeinflorida




----------



## yitbos96bb

Our waitress at the skipper canteen said Lucas is down here.  A friend of hers served him at Jiko last night.  Irony, the friend was off and took the shift so a coworker could go to the movie.


----------



## Skywise

Symphony in the Stars times are up for January - 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tudios/star-wars-symphony-in-stars-fireworks/


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Symphony in the Stars times are up for January -
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tudios/star-wars-symphony-in-stars-fireworks/


Thank The Maker


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Thank The Maker



They've extended the hours on the last night of the Osborne Lights (the 3rd) from 8:30 to 11 - Does that meant he lights will stay on til 11 too?  Dinner is at 7 - Does that run through 11?  
(Actually the lights will probably stay on til 10-ish to get them cleared out for the fireworks...?)


----------



## yulilin3

At launch bay right now, walked by the visa Vader meet and the door was open and a cm was stationed outside. Asked and he was meeting...no wait at all
She said that they are opening early, around 10:30 and sometimes staying late, depending on Vader mood.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> They've extended the hours on the last night of the Osborne Lights (the 3rd) from 8:30 to 11 - Does that meant he lights will stay on til 11 too?  Dinner is at 7 - Does that run through 11?
> (Actually the lights will probably stay on til 10-ish to get them cleared out for the fireworks...?)


I'm actually  going to watch the fireworks from min and Bill's and then check the status of the lights today.
The dinner should be one hour and a half, but I'll send you a pm later on that


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> They've extended the hours on the last night of the Osborne Lights (the 3rd) from 8:30 to 11 - Does that meant he lights will stay on til 11 too?  Dinner is at 7 - Does that run through 11?
> (Actually the lights will probably stay on til 10-ish to get them cleared out for the fireworks...?)


Just talked to the Osborne lights manager. He said that they are turning the lights off at 10pm . I asked about EMH he had no idea if they would be turned back on for that after the fireworks but admitted they hadn't decided yet


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

any Jedi walking around the park today?  Still holding out hope that a Jedi outfit will be OK....


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> any Jedi walking around the park today?  Still holding out hope that a Jedi outfit will be OK....


No Jedi but I did see a guy with a black costume, tight fitting, he also had a lightsaber.  Walking out of launch bay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here is the RnRC SW Edition POV video:


----------



## xApril

Saw the movie again today with my friend and my mom. They both enjoyed it and brought up things I didn't notice. I did end up finding that pink droid so I was excited for that.

My friend doesn't have a pass anymore so we are bundling up and we are going to watch the fireworks outside of the park. It is quite chilly for my Florida blood. Going to see about exchanging my ticket holder too.


----------



## maiapapaya

Just got back about an hour ago from the movie. It's hard to find the words! Absolutely must see it again! Can't wait for our March trip to take in the new SW stuff at HS!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not sure it's because I'm exhausted from last night, or the cold weather, but I feel these fireworks are way too late. Everyone is hanging around just waiting for them.
The Osborne lights turned off exactly at 10 pm


----------



## justmeinflorida

@yulilin3 another funny for you


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Just talked to the Osborne lights manager. He said that they are turning the lights off at 10pm . I asked about EMH he had no idea if they would be turned back on for that after the fireworks but admitted they hadn't decided yet



Depending on the weather we'll probably do the dinner than 8:30 fantasmic then come back for the lights.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We just watched the fireworks live stream -- thought it was fantastic! Our family liked them better than the SWW fireworks last year. Wish they'd keep this show around...


----------



## BillSears

I didn't want to brave the crowds so I just watched the fireworks from the lake/bridge at Pop Century.  I thought they were great even without the music.  I can't wait to see them later when the crowds die down.


----------



## yulilin3

I have to say...they are better than the SWW. ones
They kept the most awesome parts of that one and added cooler stuff


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Glad to read others thought the fireworks were good. I watched wdwmagics's video Friday morning with my son and we both loved them. I asked him if he wanted Star Wars fireworks or Mickey fighting a dragon, he picked fireworks, so we are skipping Fantasmic in January and doing just the dessert party. 

Someone mentioned a character was in the party fireworks, was there one in Friday night's? Just curious.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We're just back from the movie.  My 9 year old daughter and I went together.  I actually thought that it was far, far less dark than the prequels, which to me were really just a long drawn out story of one dude's descent into madness.  But maybe that's because JJ Abrams does such a great job with inserting humor into the movie?  I dunno.  My almost 6 year old was scared to go without someone vetting it first (he doesn't like new stuff), but I think he would have been OK.  

I now have a lady crush on Oscar Isaac.


----------



## estherhead

Here's my video of the Star Wars Rockin roller coaster which I totally think should stay this way! And a little preview of the fireworks. Just snippets.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I say this as a HUGE SW FAN... The SW coaster looks like a fun option for a special event, but I would not want it this way all the time.  I think the Aerosmith music is way better for this experience.  JMHO.


----------



## yulilin3

@jtowntoflorida yes, Oscar Isaac, OMG. did you see him during the interview on the red carpet in the L.A. premiere? That's when I knew I would love him 
@TISHLOVESDISNEY. No characters during the fireworks at all...also no announcement. I know they were going off at 11pm but you knot how Wishes and Illuminations always have the 5 minute warning? These just go off


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Ah well, I figured as much. (No characters)
They still have all the talking though, right? Sorry for my ignorance, I've never seen sww fireworks


----------



## Wood Nymph

yulilin3 said:


> I have to say...they are better than the SWW. ones
> They kept the most awesome parts of that one and added cooler stuff


Have they set an end date for these fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

Wood Nymph said:


> Have they set an end date for these fireworks?


no end date. The only end date we have is for the dessert party and that is Match 19th


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Ah well, I figured as much. (No characters)
> They still have all the talking though, right? Sorry for my ignorance, I've never seen sww fireworks


actually SWW fireworks didn't have any dialogue, these do.
SWW Symphony in the Stars fireworks


----------



## lovndisney12

So if OL turn off at 10 and SS is at 11 - what are people doing between 10 and 11? We will be there Monday evening and just trying to figure out our plan.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> actually SWW fireworks didn't have any dialogue, these do.


Really? That is surprising. Glad though, my son loved hearing Darth Vader and the others, so atleast we get that still.
Maybe they will surprise us when the dessert parties start...won't hold my breath.


----------



## yulilin3

here are some crappy pics I took with my phone, of course I charged the battery on the good camera, and left it safely on our kitchen counter  I will probably take the good camera tomorrow and get better pictures.
Anyways this is from my favorite spot


----------



## yulilin3

lovndisney12 said:


> So if OL turn off at 10 and SS is at 11 - what are people doing between 10 and 11? We will be there Monday evening and just trying to figure out our plan.


the only attractions that will be closed are GMR and TSMM, all the other are opens, including Launch Bay and the little movie Path of the Jedi.
I walked around and stayed inside a lot (it was cold and windy last night) and got out to my favorite spot around 10:45pm and found a lot of empty space to enjoy them.
I'm also watching from different vantage points, on Sunday I plan to watch from Star Tours, and people have also said that from the Animation Courtyard is a good option.
Hollywood Blvd was super packed, people think that's the best spot cause the are all centered


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> the only attractions that will be closed are GMR and TSMM, all the other are opens, including Launch Bay and the little movie Path of the Jedi.
> I walked around and stayed inside a lot (it was cold and windy last night) and got out to my favorite spot around 10:45pm and found a lot of empty space to enjoy them.
> I'm also watching from different vantage points, on Sunday I plan to watch from Star Tours, and people have also said that from the Animation Courtyard is a good option.
> Hollywood Blvd was super packed, people think that's the best spot cause the are all centered


if you happen to come across a place that is less loud (fireworks wise) please let me know - DD loves Star Wars and would like to see the fireworks but she's doesn't like the loud fireworks noise - so she would want the music but not the loud fireworks - if at all possible.


----------



## yulilin3

BTW the guys doing the live stream from the DPB were right behind me, on top of a building, that's when you know it's a good spot, right on top of Hollywood and Vine


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We just watched the fireworks live stream -- thought it was fantastic! Our family liked them better than the SWW fireworks last year. Wish they'd keep this show around...


Dang, I totally forgot about this! Off to find a YouTube!


----------



## lovndisney12

yulilin3 said:


> the only attractions that will be closed are GMR and TSMM, all the other are opens, including Launch Bay and the little movie Path of the Jedi.
> I walked around and stayed inside a lot (it was cold and windy last night) and got out to my favorite spot around 10:45pm and found a lot of empty space to enjoy them.
> I'm also watching from different vantage points, on Sunday I plan to watch from Star Tours, and people have also said that from the Animation Courtyard is a good option.
> Hollywood Blvd was super packed, people think that's the best spot cause the are all centered


So where is your favorite spot?


----------



## lovethattink

lovndisney12 said:


> So if OL turn off at 10 and SS is at 11 - what are people doing between 10 and 11? We will be there Monday evening and just trying to figure out our plan.



We thought it was too cold, so we ate dinner then at Backlot Express.  Then headed over to Echo Lake where we saw @yulilin3.  The restaurant was open til 10:30 last night.


----------



## yulilin3

lovndisney12 said:


> So where is your favorite spot?


Echo Lake, right across from 50s Prime Time. You will find photographers and videographers love this spot cause it offers a completely unobstructed view and it stays pretty empty the whole time compared to Hollywood Blvd


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if you happen to come across a place that is less loud (fireworks wise) please let me know - DD loves Star Wars and would like to see the fireworks but she's doesn't like the loud fireworks noise - so she would want the music but not the loud fireworks - if at all possible.


I seriously don't think there's a spot that would have less noise, your entire body shakes with the finale but I'll see if I find one


----------



## pens4821

xApril said:


> My friend doesn't have a pass anymore so we are bundling up and *we are going to watch the fireworks outside of the park*. It is quite chilly for my Florida blood. Going to see about exchanging my ticket holder too.



Just wondering where you watched from, and if you enjoyed your view.  We aren't going until February and staying at ASSp, but our first day we don't plan on doing a park.  We figured we may head somewhere to see the fireworks.  Thinking of going to HS and standing out side the gates (or bus area), maybe the boardwalk.


----------



## pens4821

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I say this as a HUGE SW FAN... The SW coaster looks like a fun option for a special event, but I would not want it this way all the time.  I think the Aerosmith music is way better for this experience.  JMHO.



Although I'm not really a SW fans (i'll watch them, but not a huge fan) I agree. It was neat to watch, but doesn't seem as fun without the Aerosmith music.


----------



## tarak

We're gearing up for the movie tomorrow by watching the original trilogy. This morning, I made pancakes with our SW pancake molds. They are a huge pain to use, but somehow they taste better when shaped like Darth Vader. Yoda always comes out a mess for some reason. I've been trying to pick up the last few Christmas gifts and keep telling myself I don't need that Tauntaun sleeping bag. Although it would be pretty cool to take camping with my daughter's Girl Scout troop.


----------



## msmama

Just got back from the movie. Wow. 

For parents with youngsters: the first 5 minutes have a high body count. I was a little worried but it was fine after that (well less gruesome I mean). 

My 7 year old did get a little bit fidgety but said he loved it!  

I loved the humor!!


----------



## yulilin3

here's the pic from the Vader Disney Visa card meet. No wait and free downloads...I really need to work on my "I'm serious" face, I think it's because I can't help but be all excited when I'm next to him


----------



## yulilin3

pens4821 said:


> Just wondering where you watched from, and if you enjoyed your view.  We aren't going until February and staying at ASSp, but our first day we don't plan on doing a park.  We figured we may head somewhere to see the fireworks.  Thinking of going to HS and standing out side the gates (or bus area), maybe the boardwalk.


not to jump on your question and of course, I would like to know where April saw them from as well but here's a video taken from across the lake on the walkway heading towards Boardwalk. If the wind is blowing your way you can faintly hear the music


----------



## pens4821

yulilin3 said:


> not to jump on your question and of course, I would like to know where April saw them from as well but here's a video taken from across the lake on the walkway heading towards Boardwalk. If the wind is blowing your way you can faintly hear the music



Thanks for that!  Looks like an awesome view.  Not too worried about hearing the music, just trying to find a spot that's easy to get to (from the resort I figure HS would be much easier than BW), with a great view.  Seems like this fits both as it's walking towards BW but we can get the bus to/from HS.


----------



## estherhead

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I say this as a HUGE SW FAN... The SW coaster looks like a fun option for a special event, but I would not want it this way all the time.  I think the Aerosmith music is way better for this experience.  JMHO.



I agree. I loved it but I would very much miss Aerosmith unless they totally redid the whole thing so it was more Star Wars everywhere. But it did make the special event more special.


----------



## yulilin3

pens4821 said:


> Thanks for that!  Looks like an awesome view.  Not too worried about hearing the music, just trying to find a spot that's easy to get to (from the resort I figure HS would be much easier than BW), with a great view.  Seems like this fits both as it's walking towards BW but we can get the bus to/from HS.


I like watching right from outside the gates, by the boat docks there are about 4 benches facing the park, by the flagpole. It's really the best wide view you just miss some of the music, I think the music is very important with this fireworks show


----------



## Music City Mama

Saw it today. We loved it! Yesterday morning, I was reading Twitter and saw a tweet that was completely unrelated to entertainment (kind of an obscure news story) -- I foolishly clicked and the first comment was a spoiler.... I was so upset. I thought, oh, so this is how it's gonna go... internet trolls posting on anything and everything just to be jerks! I feel so relieved now that I've seen it and I don't have to worry anymore. It was a good story line, good dialogue, good acting, good humor, good everything! Something that did disappoint me (and this isn't a spoiler of any kind) is that Carrie Fisher didn't seem like Leia to me. Her voice has changed so much and she just seemed like a granny (as my kids put it, lol). She just seemed like she was playing a different role, not Leia. Harrison Ford, on the other hand, PERFECTION.


----------



## jane2073

Well, she is thirty years older....
I actually thought she looked good and did a great job.
When I see her in interviews, she seems to do duck lips a lot.  But she looked perfectly fine in the movie.


----------



## estherhead

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if you happen to come across a place that is less loud (fireworks wise) please let me know - DD loves Star Wars and would like to see the fireworks but she's doesn't like the loud fireworks noise - so she would want the music but not the loud fireworks - if at all possible.



I have a daughter that hates loud noises. We bought her ear protectors off Amazon. We all love them as we can watch fireworks without stress now. Just search for kids hearing protectors or protection.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

estherhead said:


> I have a daughter that hates loud noises. We bought her ear protectors off Amazon. We all love them as we can watch fireworks without stress now. Just search for kids hearing protectors or protection.


but could she hear the music through them?  That's the complicated part she wants to hear the music but not the loud fireworks...


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

poor DH - he works in Wal-Mart and some guy yelled loudly some spoiler from the movie - in the middle of the store!  DH is wonderful and won't spill to us (we of course do not want to know!) - he is so frustrated that someone kind of ruined it on purpose - how mean!  I know he'll still love the movie but I'm frustrated for him.


----------



## Jfsag123

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> poor DH - he works in Wal-Mart and some guy yelled loudly some spoiler from the movie - in the middle of the store!  DH is wonderful and won't spill to us (we of course do not want to know!) - he is so frustrated that someone kind of ruined it on purpose - how mean!  I know he'll still love the movie but I'm frustrated for him.



Ugh, wish I could dislike. Some people are just awful. I've seen people posting major spoilers in comments on Facebook threads just to ruin it for others.  Makes me so angry. This is a big part of why I was determined to see it the first night. Sorry that happened to him, but good on him for keeping you safe from it!


----------



## tarak

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> poor DH - he works in Wal-Mart and some guy yelled loudly some spoiler from the movie - in the middle of the store!  DH is wonderful and won't spill to us (we of course do not want to know!) - he is so frustrated that someone kind of ruined it on purpose - how mean!  I know he'll still love the movie but I'm frustrated for him.


A friend who is a teacher had a student send her an email with a spoiler in the subject line. She'd already seen the movie, but said he was lucky she'd already turned in grades for the quarter. I don't know why some people think it's fun to ruin things for others.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> not to jump on your question and of course, I would like to know where April saw them from as well but here's a video taken from across the lake on the walkway heading towards Boardwalk. If the wind is blowing your way you can faintly hear the music



When I watched them, I was right next to the tram (so after security) and my view was basically right above the left side of the ticket booths. It's an okay view if you want to be able to get out of the way quickly or don't have park admission, but you can't hear the music well (between the tram talking and what not).


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> When I watched them, I was right next to the tram (so after security) and my view was basically right above the left side of the ticket booths. It's an okay view if you want to be able to get out of the way quickly or don't have park admission, but you can't hear the music well (between the tram talking and what not).


If outside it's better to go back more, by the flagpole, but I think that the music plays an important part on this firework show that you need to hear it to appreciate the whole thing


----------



## yulilin3

Getting ready to go watch the movie a second time, this time both my kids are coming with me so I am very excited for Gustavo to watch although a friend spoiled it a bit for him . She posted on fb "I'm not giving out any spoilers I just have these pictures"...and then...well.. she gave it away   but he asked us about it and Stephanie and I were still tight lipped
Anyways after the movie we'll have lunch at Jock Lindsey's and then head over to DHS for the evening/night. Probably watching fireworks from the Backlot Express area tonight. I'll also check on status on Osborne light again


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> but could she hear the music through them?  That's the complicated part she wants to hear the music but not the loud fireworks...


We have Peltor Junior, and you can still hear.My son wears them mostly on the tractor at my parents, and he can always hear what my dad is saying to him. Everything is softened. I got them from Amazon. ODS wore them for the show in May. He said he could hear the music. I questioned it, tried them on, and sure enough, I could hear it. The booms were obviously still there, too, but it definitely took the shocking edge off. So, if she just needs the shock removed, they should work.



tarak said:


> A friend who is a teacher had a student send her an email with a spoiler in the subject line. She'd already seen the movie, but said he was lucky she'd already turned in grades for the quarter. I don't know why some people think it's fun to ruin things for others.


Pretty sure I would still find a way to punish the kid. What a jerk. I Know some people just can't control themselves, not necessarily meaning to divulge things in conversation, but people who do it on purpose...heinous. That is precisely why I have avoided all Internet except this one thread lol. I trust this group enough to not be poodoo.


----------



## Music City Mama

HCinKC said:


> That is precisely why I have avoided all Internet except this one thread lol. I trust this group enough to not be poodoo.



I was too paranoid to even look at this thread. Not because I thought any of the regular posters would divulge any info, but after what happened to me with the tweet comment on something that wasn't even remotely SW/entertainment related, I figured there were going to be people out there who would create accounts just to post a spoiler on this. In fact, I got so paranoid, that I thought that people would create accounts on all kinds of sites with spoilers in the the thread title!


----------



## Music City Mama

On a side note, does anyone else have the "like" feature missing from the bottom of other people's posts right now?


----------



## lovethattink

I loved the fireworks! ! Best display I have ever seen at WDW.  Watched at Echo Lake. There wasn't sound pumped in there, but I could hear the music without struggle.  However,  (possible firework spoiler below)...............................................................

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................

...................................
..............................................................................................................................................





Removed


----------



## lovethattink

Music City Mama said:


> On a side note, does anyone else have the "like" feature missing from the bottom of other people's posts right now?



Yes. Still there.


----------



## Music City Mama

Hmmmm, weird, I no longer have the "like" and "quote" features showing, but I quoted someone a few minutes ago, so it was there then.


----------



## msmama

Music City Mama said:


> Hmmmm, weird, I no longer have the "like" and "quote" features showing, but I quoted someone a few minutes ago, so it was there then.


Did you accidentally get signed out. I'm embarrassed to say how ofte. That happens to me and I think it's broken but really I'm just not signed in. 

I think the biggest feeling I have after seeing the movie is relief because I don't have to worry about spoilers. Also totally impressed that I seriously had NO IDEA of what the plot was when walking into the theatre. In the are of most trailers giveaway the entire movie I think that's great!  

I though Carrie Fisher was great. She certainly wasn't the bubbly 20 something anymore but to be expected!


----------



## Music City Mama

No, I wasn't signed out, but they're back now. Maybe I just have something glitchy going on with my computer. I probably need to clear cookies or something.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

lovethattink said:


> I loved the fireworks! ! Best display I have ever seen at WDW.  Watched at Echo Lake. There wasn't sound pumped in there, but I could hear the music without struggle.  However,  (possible firework spoiler below)...............................................................
> 
> .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...................................
> ..............................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed


@lovethattink Did they add to the fireworks? I watched the video, confused on what the spoiler was, did I miss something? Got me all excited.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

estherhead said:


> I have a daughter that hates loud noises. We bought her ear protectors off Amazon. We all love them as we can watch fireworks without stress now. Just search for kids hearing protectors or protection.


thanks to you and @HCinKC I'm now going to get her a set - I had no idea they would let her hear the music while muffling the fireworks noise!  Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> @lovethattink Did they add to the fireworks? I watched the video, confused on what the spoiler was, did I miss something? Got me all excited.



If you've seen the video from DPB from Friday,  nothing is added. However,  at Echo Lake we could hear the music and booms, but not any dialogue.


----------



## tarak

Just got the theatre and managed to avoid spoilers until an old friend of my husband's walked out with his family and made an offhand comment. I won't repeat it because while he didn't say anything specific, it was obviously spoiler-ish. He's such a jerk.


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> If outside it's better to go back more, by the flagpole, but I think that the music plays an important part on this firework show that you need to hear it to appreciate the whole thing



Yeah, we would've but we wanted to beat the rush back to the car. I definitely agree that farther back is better.


----------



## Skywise

Frankly I'm amazed at how well people are keeping the spoilers in public.  I've seen very VERY little leakage of them on my usual internet haunts and even the traditional media has been pretty quiet about them.

It's kinda like the Crying Game.


----------



## CindySwims

My 7 year old went to the movie the night before I did. He came home so excited to tell me all about it that felt like I had to let the spoilers fly right out. I still enjoyed the movie, even if the surprises were spoiled. Excited to see Launch Bay and the fireworks when our passes are not blacked out again in January. Might even try to get there early enough to sign up the boys for Jedi training.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

yulilin3 said:


> Getting ready to go watch the movie a second time, this time both my kids are coming with me so I am very excited for Gustavo to watch although a friend spoiled it a bit for him . She posted on fb "I'm not giving out any spoilers I just have these pictures"...and then...well.. she gave it away   but he asked us about it and Stephanie and I were still tight lipped
> Anyways after the movie we'll have lunch at Jock Lindsey's and then head over to DHS for the evening/night. Probably watching fireworks from the Backlot Express area tonight. I'll also check on status on Osborne light again



How did you like the fireworks from backlot? Still trying to find the perfect spot to watch them. They are so wide you need to be farther back but you need to hear the music good too. I was thinking of trying backlot/star tours area- or even launch Bay Area? What you guys think? 

Anyone catch the live stream of the fireworks that DPB did? I heard it was kind of a fail because it was so hard to hear the music. I missed it because I was there watching and periscoping them. Had people jumping into my scope saying it was better- I thought they were being nice lol....but I guess audio was an issue.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

lovethattink said:


> If you've seen the video from DPB from Friday,  nothing is added. However,  at Echo Lake we could hear the music and booms, but not any dialogue.



I only saw WDWMagic's video from the party.
Darn...I was hoping they added the characters from the Premier Party back in... (even tho it was short and quick, still kind of neat little addition)
It would help seal the deal on the dessert party for me for the whole family on Spring Break. Ah well, looks like just DS and I will do desserts in January.


----------



## lovethattink

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I only saw WDWMagic's video from the party.
> Darn...I was hoping they added the characters from the Premier Party back in... (even tho it was short and quick, still kind of neat little addition)
> It would help seal the deal on the dessert party for me for the whole family on Spring Break. Ah well, looks like just DS and I will do desserts in January.




I was hoping for characters too. There are none. Also was no announcement.  Just 11pm, bang they start. Even so, this is THE BEST Star Wars fireworks ever! ! My expectations were far exceeded!


----------



## lovethattink

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> How did you like the fireworks from backlot? Still trying to find the perfect spot to watch them. They are so wide you need to be farther back but you need to hear the music good too. I was thinking of trying backlot/star tours area- or even launch Bay Area? What you guys think?
> 
> Anyone catch the live stream of the fireworks that DPB did? I heard it was kind of a fail because it was so hard to hear the music. I missed it because I was there watching and periscoping them. Had people jumping into my scope saying it was better- I thought they were being nice lol....but I guess audio was an issue.



Launch Bay area:  met a family Friday night who's favorite spot is back in that area. Nobody seems to choose that location
 They said they are usually the only people back there.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovethattink said:


> Launch Bay area:  met a family Friday night who's favorite spot is back in that area. Nobody seems to choose that location
> They said they are usually the only people back there.


Did they say if they could hear the music at normal volume from that location?


----------



## Gianfootography

RnR was amazing.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

hiroMYhero said:


> Did they say if they could hear the music at normal volume from that location?


great question - now that we have the ear protection for DD I need to find the 'right' spot to see the fireworks and hear the music.  DH will want to take pictures - I've gotten lost are tripods still allowed in the parks?  We'd like a nice non-crowded but fairly good viewing spot where you can hear the music?  Is that an impossible dream or does that spot exist in DHS?


----------



## mom2rtk

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> great question - now that we have the ear protection for DD I need to find the 'right' spot to see the fireworks and hear the music.  DH will want to take pictures - I've gotten lost are tripods still allowed in the parks?  We'd like a nice non-crowded but fairly good viewing spot where you can hear the music?  Is that an impossible dream or does that spot exist in DHS?


 

I haven't seen anything about a change in policy on tripods. They are still allowed as far as I can tell.


----------



## preemiemama

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> How did you like the fireworks from backlot? Still trying to find the perfect spot to watch them. They are so wide you need to be farther back but you need to hear the music good too. I was thinking of trying backlot/star tours area- or even launch Bay Area? What you guys think?
> 
> Anyone catch the live stream of the fireworks that DPB did? I heard it was kind of a fail because it was so hard to hear the music. I missed it because I was there watching and periscoping them. Had people jumping into my scope saying it was better- I thought they were being nice lol....but I guess audio was an issue.



They were not lying.  For the first 1/3-1/2 of the show, the music was very faint, the fireworks were very loud, and there were a bunch of guys (sound engineers?) talking over the feed about what was happening.  Very annoying!  However, the fireworks were amazing- especially after they fixed the audio!


----------



## lovethattink

hiroMYhero said:


> Did they say if they could hear the music at normal volume from that location?



I talked to them before the fireworks not after. I would assume they heard the mysic, but not pumped in.

Exiting the park was a bit of a madhouse.


----------



## CJK

I buckled! lol I was going to wait and see the movie in January, but I was so freaked out about potential spoilers, I decided to go for it. LOVED it!


----------



## soniam

Music City Mama said:


> Hmmmm, weird, I no longer have the "like" and "quote" features showing, but I quoted someone a few minutes ago, so it was there then.



Were you logged in? I started up the thread in a different tab on the same browser once, and it didn't have me logged in. So, I couldn't see the quote, reply, or like buttons.


----------



## blackpearl77

Just saw the movie. Really loved Rey and Finn. Rey is awesome!!!!!!!! Just wanted to say thank you to all for no spoilers! And I went solo (haha get it... solo!) I went alone to see if my 5 year old son should see it or not. I think it might be a little to scary/dark for a 5 year old. He's seen the original 3 and loves those and has seen all 4 pirates of the caribbean and loves those. But I think watching it in the theater would be a little much. Maybe once it comes out on dvd he can watch it at home.


----------



## yulilin3

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> How did you like the fireworks from backlot? Still trying to find the perfect spot to watch them. They are so wide you need to be farther back but you need to hear the music good too. I was thinking of trying backlot/star tours area- or even launch Bay Area? What you guys think?
> 
> Anyone catch the live stream of the fireworks that DPB did? I heard it was kind of a fail because it was so hard to hear the music. I missed it because I was there watching and periscoping them. Had people jumping into my scope saying it was better- I thought they were being nice lol....but I guess audio was an issue.


Watching from backlot v tonight. I still think that the best spot ifs echo lake buy 50s prime time. I could hear the music and dialogue.
I'll let you know what i think about tonight


----------



## KisstheGirl33

Is anyone planning on visiting HS tonight or tomorrow? I want to buy the storm trooper "pew pew" shirt for an adult in a size large, but its sold out online. I wanted to buy it for my boyfriend for Christmas. If someone wouldn't mind picking it up and shipping it 2 day, I can paypal money. Please let me know!


----------



## tarak

CindySwims said:


> My 7 year old went to the movie the night before I did. He came home so excited to tell me all about it that felt like I had to let the spoilers fly right out. I still enjoyed the movie, even if the surprises were spoiled. Excited to see Launch Bay and the fireworks when our passes are not blacked out again in January. Might even try to get there early enough to sign up the boys for Jedi training.



I can see that - if my son had seen it first, I'd let him spoiler away. With this person, it was that fact that he was intentionally spoiling something that made me mad. He's the jerk who'd walk by the line of people waiting to go in and say, loudly, "I can't believe XYZ happened."

That said, the movie was fantastic. My middle daughter came out of it and said, "I think I'm actually a Star Wars fan now. I can't believe that." When I asked her why, she said, "Because those other movies you watched were so crappy." That was parts 2 and 3, which we watched yesterday.


----------



## yulilin3

Fireworks from Backlot Express/Star Tours area were fine but you miss some of the dialogue and the big fanning effects,I prefer to watch them from Echo Lake, last night I walked by "my" little ledge and there were only 4 people sitting there at 10:40 pm. Plenty of space
Also I witnessed something yesterday that left me with my mouth open.
The first order stormtroopers "patrol" the Animation courtyard, they very rarely stop for people to take pics, in fact the keep saying "move along" and have 2 guards (CM) with them.
There were these 2 teenage girls that really wanted a pic and kept walking close to them the whole time, as they were walking back from the arch to Launch Bay the girls once again tried to get a pic and one of the guards ( A CM that has been working with characters for a very long time) just screamed at them with a very serious and menacing tone "this is the second warning, stand down" everyone just stared at the CM and the girls were basically left feeling yelled at and tried to just laugh it off, but you could tell they were upset
I understand the point of keeping the story and that they are not stopping for pictures but I think that was totally unnecessary, the girls were not really blocking their way or touching them.
Also at Launch Bay I wanted to take a pic of Stephanie with Vader, the CM inside the meet and greet are very serious almost to the point of looking/acting mean. We went in, I started taking pics of Stephanie interacting with Vader and the CM told me "give me your device I'll do it" I told her that I didn't want to be in the pic, just my daughter and she said "No, Lord Vader needs me to do this and you have to be in the pic"
Again, I think they are taking this a little bit to far...just a word of warning.


----------



## DekrRini

yulilin3 said:


> The first order stormtroopers "patrol" the Animation courtyard, they very rarely stop for people to take pics, in fact the keep saying "move along" and have 2 guards (CM) with them.
> There were these 2 teenage girls that really wanted a pic and kept walking close to them the whole time, as they were walking back from the arch to Launch Bay the girls once again tried to get a pic and one of the guards ( A CM that has been working with characters for a very long time) just screamed at them with a very serious and menacing tone "this is the second warning, stand down" everyone just stared at the CM and the girls were basically left feeling yelled at and tried to just laugh it off, but you could tell they were upset
> I understand the point of keeping the story and that they are not stopping for pictures but I think that was totally unnecessary, the girls were not really blocking their way or touching them.
> Also at Launch Bay I wanted to take a pic of Stephanie with Vader, the CM inside the meet and greet are very serious almost to the point of looking/acting mean. We went in, I started taking pics of Stephanie interacting with Vader and the CM told me "give me your device I'll do it" I told her that I didn't want to be in the pic, just my daughter and she said "No, Lord Vader needs me to do this and you have to be in the pic"
> Again, I think they are taking this a little bit to far...just a word of warning.


 
When I was there a couple weeks ago, the stormtroopers were actually 'harassing' an older gentleman. It was pretty funny to watch. I got some great pictures of the stormtroopers because of that.

I think the reason they don't want you taking pictures yourself is because Disney wants you to pay for the interaction pictures, either individually or through Memory Maker. When the CM used my phone to take a picture for me, it was just the one where I was standing beside Vader looking straight ahead. If I wanted any of the interaction pictures, I had to pay for them.


----------



## yulilin3

DekrRini said:


> When I was there a couple weeks ago, the stormtroopers were actually 'harassing' an older gentleman. It was pretty funny to watch. I got some great pictures of the stormtroopers because of that.
> 
> I think the reason they don't want you taking pictures yourself is because Disney wants you to pay for the interaction pictures, either individually or through Memory Maker. When the CM used my phone to take a picture for me, it was just the one where I was standing beside Vader looking straight ahead. If I wanted any of the interaction pictures, I had to pay for them.


The Stormtroopers or Vader's interaction is fine, it's the way the CM "handlers" now dressed as guards are playing it. If it was just serious that would be ok but they are sometimes mean...and I have never had the problem where I wanted to take pics of my daughter and not be in the pic, that was just strange
We're not big character people but I just wanted to give a fair warning for anyone coming


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> The Stormtroopers or Vader's interaction is fine, it's the way the CM "handlers" now dressed as guards are playing it. If it was just serious that would be ok but they are sometimes mean...and I have never had the problem where I wanted to take pics of my daughter and not be in the pic, that was just strange
> We're not big character people but I just wanted to give a fair warning for anyone coming


I'll give DH the heads up - he probably won't hand over his DSLR willingly!

today is THE day for our family T- one hour before we head over to the theater.  Went by yesterday and the person I spoke to suggested getting there 2 hours early so we're aiming for that......


----------



## DekrRini

yulilin3 said:


> The Stormtroopers or Vader's interaction is fine, it's the way the CM "handlers" now dressed as guards are playing it. If it was just serious that would be ok but they are sometimes mean...and I have never had the problem where I wanted to take pics of my daughter and not be in the pic, that was just strange
> We're not big character people but I just wanted to give a fair warning for anyone coming


 
It was my first ever meet and greet so I didn't know what to expect. The CMs taking the pictures did seem rather serious about Lord Vader which I didn't expect. They didn't seem rude to me, but maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## yulilin3

DekrRini said:


> It was my first ever meet and greet so I didn't know what to expect. The CMs taking the pictures did seem rather serious about Lord Vader which I didn't expect. They didn't seem rude to me, but maybe I just got lucky.


it's hard to explain unless you are there...we've had "scary" encounters with Maul, Ventress, Sing, but they are in character and it was awesome. But the CM "guards" I'm not sure have been properly trained in what they want to accomplish. Some of them are fine but some come off as mean.


----------



## CJK

@yulilin3 I'm sending you a PM. I have a question about the movie!


----------



## Aerorea

It's a little late, but I just wanted to post about our party experience.

As I had posted here before, I was rather worried about it to begin with, especially after all the "debuts" weren't really "debuts" anymore (1 day early for fireworks, LB open for weeks, etc.). Well, I was very pleased with the event. Other than it being a VERY long day, it was amazing. DH got up at 4, took a cab from CR to the AMC, and was in line at 5:15 for check-in. At that time, he estimated to be around 50th. He got our credentials and we were 37 & 38 for theater 1 (ETX) with a return time of 1:30pm. He hung out at DS and I joined him around 11am to wander around. We lined up inside the AMC and were led into the theater at 2pm. Once everyone was seated, we were free to come & go as long as someone saved your seats. The people around us were fantastic and we all saved seats for each other. 

The movie was awesome and seeing it in that environment - with clapping and banter, was fabulous. Sure, we were sitting in a theater for hours, but those hours went by quickly making new friends and being free to leave. 

After the movie, we were on the first bus for resort guests over to DHS (and fortunately, the bus was near the theater - not all the way back at Marketplace). We had to wait a bit before they'd let us in. Standing in line, we heard the music switch from Christmas to Star Wars and got excited. We were probably in the first few dozens into the park and it was just an experience to walk through a nearly empty park, with CM's waving lightsabers - all happy and smiling, asking how was the movie and welcoming. I know I had a huge grin on my face!

We went straight for RnR and had no wait. RnR is not a ride for me. When it was announced at the theater before the movie, I knew I'd have to ride it for the second time in my life. I survived. I could barely get out of the car, but I survived! The soundtrack was great and I suppose this goes to show that I'll try anything once if I love the theme, lol. DH wanted to ride again. Umm... no. We did ToT with one other couple and ST wasn't much of a line either. After that, we finally ate a late dinner.

We had heard the host say something about making sure you could see the screen for the fireworks for something special to the party, so we parked in front of it for the fireworks. Loved the intro! The fireworks were great! 

After that we more or less just wandered around a bit, enjoying the atmosphere. We could have done more rides or maybe done photos, but we were just having a good time by simply _being there _(and we were tired). We compared it to SWW with no crowd. We left at 2am and walked to the designated bus stop for our resort area. As we walked up, we saw our bus leaving. Fortunately, we only had to wait maybe 5-10 minutes before another bus stopped for us. My guess is that they just had buses stopping whenever they saw people waiting.

Oh, and  I bought a Dooney. I had seen them at Watto's Grotto earlier in the week and couldn't make a decision on which size to get, so by the time we left I didn't buy one at all - I guess that was my decision! Then during the party, we saw them in one of the shops on Hollywood Blvd and I knew it was now or never. Plus, this was the first SW design that I actually liked, so I totally caved. I got the crossbody. 

In the end, we were so happy that we were able to get tickets and be there for the event. It was truly something we'll never forget. If they do it again for Rogue 1 or VIII, we'll definitely try to go again.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Aerorea said:


> In the end, we were so happy that we were able to get tickets and be there for the event. It was truly something we'll never forget. If they do it again for Rogue 1 or VIII, we'll definitely try to go again.



I have already told myself I should plan a trip for May 2017!


----------



## moobar25

Aerorea said:


> It's a little late, but I just wanted to post about our party experience.
> 
> As I had posted here before, I was rather worried about it to begin with, especially after all the "debuts" weren't really "debuts" anymore (1 day early for fireworks, LB open for weeks, etc.). Well, I was very pleased with the event. Other than it being a VERY long day, it was amazing. DH got up at 4, took a cab from CR to the AMC, and was in line at 5:15 for check-in. At that time, he estimated to be around 50th. He got our credentials and we were 37 & 38 for theater 1 (ETX) with a return time of 1:30pm. He hung out at DS and I joined him around 11am to wander around. We lined up inside the AMC and were led into the theater at 2pm. Once everyone was seated, we were free to come & go as long as someone saved your seats. The people around us were fantastic and we all saved seats for each other.
> 
> The movie was awesome and seeing it in that environment - with clapping and banter, was fabulous. Sure, we were sitting in a theater for hours, but those hours went by quickly making new friends and being free to leave.
> 
> After the movie, we were on the first bus for resort guests over to DHS (and fortunately, the bus was near the theater - not all the way back at Marketplace). We had to wait a bit before they'd let us in. Standing in line, we heard the music switch from Christmas to Star Wars and got excited. We were probably in the first few dozens into the park and it was just an experience to walk through a nearly empty park, with CM's waving lightsabers - all happy and smiling, asking how was the movie and welcoming. I know I had a huge grin on my face!
> 
> We went straight for RnR and had no wait. RnR is not a ride for me. When it was announced at the theater before the movie, I knew I'd have to ride it for the second time in my life. I survived. I could barely get out of the car, but I survived! The soundtrack was great and I suppose this goes to show that I'll try anything once if I love the theme, lol. DH wanted to ride again. Umm... no. We did ToT with one other couple and ST wasn't much of a line either. After that, we finally ate a late dinner.
> 
> We had heard the host say something about making sure you could see the screen for the fireworks for something special to the party, so we parked in front of it for the fireworks. Loved the intro! The fireworks were great!
> 
> After that we more or less just wandered around a bit, enjoying the atmosphere. We could have done more rides or maybe done photos, but we were just having a good time by simply _being there _(and we were tired). We compared it to SWW with no crowd. We left at 2am and walked to the designated bus stop for our resort area. As we walked up, we saw our bus leaving. Fortunately, we only had to wait maybe 5-10 minutes before another bus stopped for us. My guess is that they just had buses stopping whenever they saw people waiting.
> 
> Oh, and  I bought a Dooney. I had seen them at Watto's Grotto earlier in the week and couldn't make a decision on which size to get, so by the time we left I didn't buy one at all - I guess that was my decision! Then during the party, we saw them in one of the shops on Hollywood Blvd and I knew it was now or never. Plus, this was the first SW design that I actually liked, so I totally caved. I got the crossbody.
> 
> In the end, we were so happy that we were able to get tickets and be there for the event. It was truly something we'll never forget. If they do it again for Rogue 1 or VIII, we'll definitely try to go again.



I totally agree with you- glad we went. It was a blast. 
If all of Disney special parties were like thi I'd be there, broke, but I'd be there.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

I agree. All though I didn't pay for my tickets after having been I can say that I would have. Overall the event was handled really well? Plus, the commemorative ticket and stand they gave out will probably end up being worth more than the $100 ticket price. I all ready say one on eBay for $300. 

Oh and I got in the Disney Parks Blog recap of the event. Which pretty much made my life.  

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ning-of-star-wars-the-force-awakens/#photo-53


----------



## Gianfootography

I think the reason they don't want you taking pictures yourself is because Disney wants you to pay for the interaction pictures, either individually or through Memory Maker. When the CM used my phone to take a picture for me, it was just the one where I was standing beside Vader looking straight ahead. If I wanted any of the interaction pictures, I had to pay for them.[/QUOTE]



yulilin3 said:


> The Stormtroopers or Vader's interaction is fine, it's the way the CM "handlers" now dressed as guards are playing it. If it was just serious that would be ok but they are sometimes mean...and I have never had the problem where I wanted to take pics of my daughter and not be in the pic, that was just strange
> We're not big character people but I just wanted to give a fair warning for anyone coming



I usually make sure they take the better pictures with my camera, often ignoring or looking away from the photo pass photographer. I usually have my DSLR with a blank 32gb card which can take around 1000+ photos in raw format at 18 megapixels. VS. Photo pass images I have gotten are about 2-4 megapixels jpegs that I cannot fix in post.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

saw the movie today - AWESOME!   Kind of cool to see it on my birthday!   Think we're going to see it again on Christmas


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Just found this thread-- how fun!!  I am super excited to go DW in Feb. and experience the Star Wars meet-and-greets, the FIREWORKS, and every other new thing HS has to offer in the Star Wars department.

We took the whole family to see the movie on Saturday.  We had previously done a week long Star Wars marathon catching up on the movies.  DS9 and DS7 LOVED it, but DD4 (almost 5) was very antsy and bored.  We get to go again tomorrow, because DH's company has rented out a screening for the contractors they work with and their families, but we will leave DD with a friend.  I can't wait to see it again, because I know there is stuff I missed, and I just want to dive deeper into the story this time.  I've already listened to three hour long podcasts dedicated to the new movie and plan on listening to more this week 

Oh and I just have to second this:


jtowntoflorida said:


> I now have a lady crush on Oscar Isaac.


Oscar Isaac is my new crush.  I loved him in this little HBO movie this summer, but it was a VERY different type of role.  He is so awesome!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> saw the movie today - AWESOME!   Kind of cool to see it on my birthday!   Think we're going to see it again on Christmas



Happy Birthday!!! 

So did you show up 2 hours early, and was it necessary? We go Thursday, Christmas Eve, at 10 am, and I am just not sure how early to go. There is a 9am movie, our's at 10, then about every hour after.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> So did you show up 2 hours early, and was it necessary? We go Thursday, Christmas Eve, at 10 am, and I am just not sure how early to go. There is a 9am movie, our's at 10, then about every hour after.



our movie was at 12:50 - so DH was itching to go get in line at 10:15 so I dropped him off.  There were a few cars in the parking lot but nobody by the door (theater usually opens the box office part at 11 am).  Got home and he called me to say there were earlier showings (when we bought the tickets (2nd day they were on sale) 12:50 was the first showing.  Looked It up online and he was right they had added a 11:30 and 11:50.  We (DD in her Jedi outfit and I) got ready quickly and hurried over to the theater.  Dh asked the manager if we could see the 11:30 and she said OK.  So we saw that showing with hardly any wait   It was not sold out

When DH went in (we saw him go in the door) there were about a dozen people waiting to enter the theater (itself not the individual one we were going into) and a LOT of people waiting to get tickets.

I would think with showings that often you'd be OK going an hour early .....


----------



## jimim

quick question that i know we don't have the exact answers for yet, but wanted advice.

my 180 ADR's for June 24th to the 3rd are coming up quick.  Am i to assume fireworks Friday Sat and Sunday with possible dessert parties at that time?  Just trying to figure if I should plan on dinner over at BW or Epcot area to be near the park.  What time should I shoot for for dinner if I'm planning on a possible dessert party?  Dessert party at 7 if fireworks are at 8?  I would say that would be the earliest possible timeframe?


Just needed some direction.

thanks!

Merry Christmas everyone!

jim


----------



## hiroMYhero

jimim said:


> quick question that i know we don't have the exact answers for yet, but wanted advice.
> 
> my 180 ADR's for June 24th to the 3rd are coming up quick.  Am i to assume fireworks Friday Sat and Sunday with possible dessert parties at that time?  Just trying to figure if I should plan on dinner over at BW or Epcot area to be near the park.  What time should I shoot for for dinner if I'm planning on a possible dessert party?  Dessert party at 7 if fireworks are at 8?  I would say that would be the earliest possible timeframe?
> 
> 
> Just needed some direction.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> jim


With the schedule that's showing for late June, if there were to be fireworks, the earliest they would be is 8:15 with a park close of 8:30 and Fantasmic at 9:00. 

The hours should get extended prior to June, but for planning purposes, you'd be fine with a dinner that allows you to enter DHS by 7:00p.


----------



## AThrillingChase

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Oscar Isaac is my new crush.  I loved him in this little HBO movie this summer, but it was a VERY different type of role.  He is so awesome!



Kylo Ren is my new crush! Weird huh?


----------



## yulilin3

Gianfootography said:


> I think the reason they don't want you taking pictures yourself is because Disney wants you to pay for the interaction pictures, either individually or through Memory Maker. When the CM used my phone to take a picture for me, it was just the one where I was standing beside Vader looking straight ahead. If I wanted any of the interaction pictures, I had to pay for them.





I usually make sure they take the better pictures with my camera, often ignoring or looking away from the photo pass photographer. I usually have my *DSLR with a blank 32gb card which can take around 1000+ photos in raw format at 18 megapixels. VS. Photo pass images I have gotten are about 2-4 megapixels jpegs that I cannot fix in post.*[/QUOTE]
Did you just start speaking another language all of a sudden...I cannot understand it 
Your pics are AMAZING


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Kylo Ren is my new crush! Weird huh?


That's the one character I didn't like and not because of his actions but I just didn't like him as a villain


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> That's the one character I didn't like and not because of his actions but I just didn't like him as a villain


I'm surprised! I actually thought the actor did a good job, and that the character was fairly compelling. 

The only one I didn't care for much was General Hux. It's like he was midway btwn the typical "faceless" bad guy generals and a character that they were going to develop. Meh.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm mostly disappointed with Captain Phasma, not how she played her, she just needs more screen time
Favorite new characters in order
1.- Rey
2.-  Poe
3.- Fin
favorite new actor John Boyega, he's absolutely amazing, he's doing so many pop up appearances at screenings, and meeting with all the fans, and fanboying like the rest of us
Maybe once we learn a bit more about Kylo I'll like him more?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm mostly disappointed with Captain Phasma, not how she played her, she just needs more screen time
> Favorite new characters in order
> 1.- Rey
> 2.-  Poe
> 3.- Fin
> favorite new actor John Boyega, he's absolutely amazing, he's doing so many pop up appearances at screenings, and meeting with all the fans, and fanboying like the rest of us
> Maybe once we learn a bit more about Kylo I'll like him more?


Yeah. My kids especially were disappointed that Phasma's role wasn't larger. They're hoping for more of her in VIII.  We were also all big instant fans of Rey, Poe and Fin!


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> That's the one character I didn't like and not because of his actions but I just didn't like him as a villain



Agree!  Plus it really bothered me that I had NO IDEA how old he was supposed to be (all the mains really).  Like they could be anywhere from teens to late 20's!!  



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm surprised! I actually thought the actor did a good job, and that the character was fairly compelling.
> 
> The only one I didn't care for much was General Hux. It's like he was midway btwn the typical "faceless" bad guy generals and a character that they were going to develop. Meh.



Totally weird, but I couldn't get over him being a Weasley!!  I kept thinking, "Bill, that's not how your parents raised you!"  



yulilin3 said:


> I'm mostly disappointed with Captain Phasma, not how she played her, she just needs more screen time
> Favorite new characters in order
> 1.- Rey
> 2.-  Poe
> 3.- Fin
> favorite new actor John Boyega, he's absolutely amazing, he's doing so many pop up appearances at screenings, and meeting with all the fans, and fanboying like the rest of us
> Maybe once we learn a bit more about Kylo I'll like him more?



I so wanted more Captain Phasma, too!!  I was prepared to be a total Captain Phasma fan girl and...nothing.  

I read one review that said that Kylo Ren was too whiney - Um, Hello?!?!  Have you seen the rest of the movies?  They're all like one big whine fest!!!  

To keep this vaguely on topic, do we know when they're going to stop putting the Force Awakens scene on every ride of Star Tours.  I'm not there until Feb, and I can handle one ST ride so I'm hoping to see it.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Agree!  Plus it really bothered me that I had NO IDEA how old he was supposed to be (all the mains really).  Like they could be anywhere from teens to late 20's!!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally weird, but I couldn't get over him being a Weasley!!  I kept thinking, "Bill, that's not how your parents raised you!"
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted more Captain Phasma, too!!  I was prepared to be a total Captain Phasma fan girl and...nothing.
> 
> I read one review that said that Kylo Ren was too whiney - Um, Hello?!?!  Have you seen the rest of the movies?  They're all like one big whine fest!!!
> 
> To keep this vaguely on topic, do we know when they're going to stop putting the Force Awakens scene on every ride of Star Tours.  I'm not there until Feb, and I can handle one ST ride so I'm hoping to see it.


Yes!! He's a Weasley  that's how I felt too
I'm not sure when they will go back to all random, sorry


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

msmama said:


> Agree!  Plus it really bothered me that I had NO IDEA how old he was supposed to be (all the mains really).  Like they could be anywhere from teens to late 20's!!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally weird, but I couldn't get over him being a Weasley!!  I kept thinking, "Bill, that's not how your parents raised you!"
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted more Captain Phasma, too!!  I was prepared to be a total Captain Phasma fan girl and...nothing.
> 
> I read one review that said that Kylo Ren was too whiney - Um, Hello?!?!  Have you seen the rest of the movies?  They're all like one big whine fest!!!
> 
> To keep this vaguely on topic, do we know when they're going to stop putting the Force Awakens scene on every ride of Star Tours.  I'm not there until Feb, and I can handle one ST ride so I'm hoping to see it.


WHOA  he was a Weasley?  Wow am I behind - did not pick up on that

We walked out with we love Finn, Rey and BB-8 - did not like Kylo for multiple reasons - one of which was he reminded us of Snape but in a wimpy way somehow I don't know - not a fan.  Also really liked Poe.  I did not expect to be such a huge fan of Finn - but we all really really liked him!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> WHOA  he was a Weasley?  Wow am I behind - did not pick up on that
> 
> We walked out with we love Finn, Rey and BB-8 - did not like Kylo for multiple reasons - one of which was he reminded us of Snape but in a wimpy way somehow I don't know - not a fan.  Also really liked Poe.  I did not expect to be such a huge fan of Finn - but we all really really liked him!


I didn't get a Snape vibe from him... but we're not big Harry Potter people -- saw the films once each (some maybe twice) -- so he probably wouldn't come to mind.


----------



## moobar25

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> saw the movie today - AWESOME!   Kind of cool to see it on my birthday!   Think we're going to see it again on Christmas


Happy Birthday! 

My nephew turned 10 yesterday and his birthday party consisted of watching SWVII with 11 of his classmates.


----------



## mil2297

yulilin3 said:


> I'm mostly disappointed with Captain Phasma, not how she played her, she just needs more screen time
> Favorite new characters in order
> 1.- Rey
> 2.-  Poe
> 3.- Fin
> favorite new actor John Boyega, he's absolutely amazing, he's doing so many pop up appearances at screenings, and meeting with all the fans, and fanboying like the rest of us
> Maybe once we learn a bit more about Kylo I'll like him more?




We went to see the movie yesterday lovely it.  We are planning on going again next week.  That is my order of favorite characters was well.   Love Rey very strong character and very well played by Daisy. Would  have love more Poe and Phasma screen time.  Maybe in episode 8?  I also love BB8 really cute


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> That's the one character I didn't like and not because of his actions but I just didn't like him as a villain





yulilin3 said:


> I'm mostly disappointed with Captain Phasma, not how she played her, she just needs more screen time
> Favorite new characters in order
> 1.- Rey
> 2.-  Poe
> 3.- Fin
> favorite new actor John Boyega, he's absolutely amazing, he's doing so many pop up appearances at screenings, and meeting with all the fans, and fanboying like the rest of us
> Maybe once we learn a bit more about Kylo I'll like him more?



I actually really didn't like Kylo either at first - then after the movie I started looking him up, and then I started thinking about the character more, and I don't want to say anything more for fear of spoiling a general vibe of the character for anyone! But, then I decided he is my favorite. He isn't just another Vader recreation, and I really liked that. I always did like the bad boys...

However, I am in love with BB-8. So I guess they are tied.

1. Kylo Ren / BB-8
2. Rey

I did really like Rey more than I thought I would. I was never a huge Leia fan in truth. I was more of an R2-D2 and Han Solo gal. Harrison Ford back in the day was quite the cutie. I did like Finn, but for some reason his character kinda irked me in a lot of scenes. No idea why, he was quite funny. But I absolutely love Boyega. You said it right when you called him a fanboy. The guy is equally as excited as any of us are!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Side note on my love of BB-8 -- If anyone happens to come across BB-8 print leggings please post here! I was thinking for the dark side challenge, one of the races I will wear leggings with the orange circle print of his on them.


----------



## Music City Mama

I was surprised at how much I loved BB-8 given how much I love R2-D2 and I didn't think I could love another droid that much!

I can't really discuss my feelings on the Kylo Ren character without giving spoilers, so I'll just wait on that. Btw, when can we openly discuss the film on here? The first of the year?

My kids want to see it again, but this time in 3D. It wouldn't be IMAX 3D, just 3D in the "Big D" theater. Has anyone seen it in regular 3D who thinks it's worth it?


----------



## cvjpirate

Music City Mama said:


> I was surprised at how much I loved BB-8 given how much I love R2-D2 and I didn't think I could love another droid that much!
> 
> I can't really discuss my feelings on the Kylo Ren character without giving spoilers, so I'll just wait on that. Btw, when can we openly discuss the film on here? The first of the year?
> 
> My kids want to see it again, but this time in 3D. It wouldn't be IMAX 3D, just 3D in the "Big D" theater. Has anyone seen it in regular 3D who thinks it's worth it?



I would think after the 1st of the year we should be ok but lets wait till after Christmas at lest as I know a few that will not see it then. My daughter will not see it till the 27th and it is KILLING ME not to tell her anything about the movie. But that is ok, I'll be with her when she sees it!


----------



## yulilin3

Is everyone Ok with openly discussing the movie January 1st? anyone that doesn't want us doing that let us know


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Is everyone Ok with openly discussing the movie January 1st? anyone that doesn't want us doing that let us know


January 1st is great.  Watching it on Christmas Day!

Even CMs have set the 1st as the go ahead day ~ gives them enough time to see the movie even with their 60-70 hour crazy work weeks!


----------



## cvjpirate

Just in case you think everyone has seen the movie...I think Jan 1st is a good date. 
*Box Office: ‘Star Wars’ Soars to Record-Breaking Monday With $40.1 Million Domestically*


----------



## blackpearl77

AThrillingChase said:


> Side note on my love of BB-8 -- If anyone happens to come across BB-8 print leggings please post here! I was thinking for the dark side challenge, one of the races I will wear leggings with the orange circle print of his on them.



http://goldbubbleclothing.com/collections/cyber-week/products/mechadots-grey-leggings

http://goldbubbleclothing.com/collections/cyber-week/products/mechadots-black-leggings


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> That's the one character I didn't like and not because of his actions but I just didn't like him as a villain



I didn't care for Kylo Ren either.  It wasn't the actor I didn't care for. It was the character. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm surprised! I actually thought the actor did a good job, and that the character was fairly compelling.
> 
> The only one I didn't care for much was General Hux. It's like he was midway btwn the typical "faceless" bad guy generals and a character that they were going to develop. Meh.



Did you see the meme of Hux and Han of the Southern Isles?  They look a lot alike.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AThrillingChase said:


> Side note on my love of BB-8 -- If anyone happens to come across BB-8 print leggings please post here! I was thinking for the dark side challenge, one of the races I will wear leggings with the orange circle print of his on them.


http://www.redbubble.com/people/bretthamilton/works/16455850-bb-8-pattern?grid_pos=6&p=leggings

^^"Inspired by" items at redbubble


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> Did you see the meme of Hux and Han of the Southern Isles?  They look a lot alike.


I haven't seen that -- will have to google it!


----------



## tarak

msmama said:


> Agree!  Plus it really bothered me that I had NO IDEA how old he was supposed to be (all the mains really).  Like they could be anywhere from teens to late 20's!!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally weird, but I couldn't get over him being a Weasley!!  I kept thinking, "Bill, that's not how your parents raised you!"
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted more Captain Phasma, too!!  I was prepared to be a total Captain Phasma fan girl and...nothing.
> 
> I read one review that said that Kylo Ren was too whiney - Um, Hello?!?!  Have you seen the rest of the movies?  They're all like one big whine fest!!!
> 
> To keep this vaguely on topic, do we know when they're going to stop putting the Force Awakens scene on every ride of Star Tours.  I'm not there until Feb, and I can handle one ST ride so I'm hoping to see it.



"But I was going to Tosche Station to pick up some power converters!"

I also wanted more Gwendoline Christie. One of my co-workers came in to my office and asked me if Phasma was Brienne of Tarth. She was underused in Mockingjay part Two, as well. 

I'm planning to take my middle daughter to see the movie again at the IMAX theatre in a couple of weeks. We head down to WDW in just over three weeks. Very excited to see everything new at the parks.


----------



## AThrillingChase

blackpearl77 said:


> http://goldbubbleclothing.com/collections/cyber-week/products/mechadots-grey-leggings
> 
> http://goldbubbleclothing.com/collections/cyber-week/products/mechadots-black-leggings





hiroMYhero said:


> http://www.redbubble.com/people/bretthamilton/works/16455850-bb-8-pattern?grid_pos=6&p=leggings
> 
> ^^"Inspired by" items at redbubble



You guys rock!


----------



## yulilin3

heads up for people with DMR (Disney Movie Rewards) and a Fandango account (both free to open) there's a limited edition Force Awakens poster that you can redeem and just pay $3.50 shipping and handling


----------



## soniam

jimim said:


> quick question that i know we don't have the exact answers for yet, but wanted advice.
> 
> my 180 ADR's for June 24th to the 3rd are coming up quick.  Am i to assume fireworks Friday Sat and Sunday with possible dessert parties at that time?  Just trying to figure if I should plan on dinner over at BW or Epcot area to be near the park.  What time should I shoot for for dinner if I'm planning on a possible dessert party?  Dessert party at 7 if fireworks are at 8?  I would say that would be the earliest possible timeframe?
> 
> 
> Just needed some direction.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> jim



Sorry if someone already replied. It looked like they haven't. Right now, the dessert parties are set to end in March. They haven't said if they will continue them or the fireworks. However, the impression is that the fireworks will continue for a bit. They are every night currently. No idea if the parties will continue. Sorry.


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> great question - now that we have the ear protection for DD I need to find the 'right' spot to see the fireworks and hear the music.  DH will want to take pictures - I've gotten lost are tripods still allowed in the parks?  We'd like a nice non-crowded but fairly good viewing spot where you can hear the music?  Is that an impossible dream or does that spot exist in DHS?


In May, we watched from Yuli's spot at Echo Lake/50'sPT.



TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> So did you show up 2 hours early, and was it necessary? We go Thursday, Christmas Eve, at 10 am, and I am just not sure how early to go. There is a 9am movie, our's at 10, then about every hour after.


We went to an 11:30 showing yesterday morning. Ours was reserved seating, but they had ropes set up for non-reserved still. When we were leaving around 2, there were folks lining up for 4ish movies.


----------



## lovethattink

I canceled our ADR for the dessert party for January 5th. Decided that we can catch the fireworks anytime.  The reason I booked it was to get a better view of characters if the show had them. Since there aren't any characters,  I don't see a reason to get that close to the stage.


----------



## CindySwims

We watched fireworks from Yuli's spot during SWW and it was great. Planning on using that again when we go in January. She found a good place.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

HCinKC said:


> In May, we watched from Yuli's spot at Echo Lake/50'sPT.
> 
> 
> We went to an 11:30 showing yesterday morning. Ours was reserved seating, but they had ropes set up for non-reserved still. When we were leaving around 2, there were folks lining up for 4ish movies.



Hmmm. Was it 2d, 3d or Imax? Wondering if that makes a difference.


----------



## yulilin3

I just wanted to let you know that you are the reason I come back to this site, the amount of bad energy and sarcasm coming from some of the threads here just makes me sad but we have always been able to rise above that and have a positive thread, and so I wish everyone on this thread a Merry Christmas. If you don't celebrate Christmas then Happy Holidays, and if you don't celebrate anything then have a great Thursday and Friday  Spending the day tomorrow with my family, and braving the craziness that is MK on Christmas Day, cause we like to torture ourselves  and, as always, May the Force be With You


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that you are the reason I come back to this site, the amount of bad energy and sarcasm coming from some of the threads here just makes me sad but we have always been able to rise above that and have a positive thread, and so I wish everyone on this thread a Merry Christmas. If you don't celebrate Christmas then Happy Holidays, and if you don't celebrate anything then have a great Thursday and Friday  Spending the day tomorrow with my family, and braving the craziness that is MK on Christmas Day, cause we like to torture ourselves  and, as always, May the Force be With You



Hope you have a wonderful Christmas. Thank you for all you have done on this thread. I won't be seeing the movie until after the first, but I can just avoid this thread at that time until I see it and then play catch-up. 
I do have a question about the Citiwalk IMAX- is it reserved seating or first come first served?


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas. Thank you for all you have done on this thread. I won't be seeing the movie until after the first, but I can just avoid this thread at that time until I see it and then play catch-up.
> I do have a question about the Citiwalk IMAX- is it reserved seating or first come first served?


first come...I loved the quality but did not like the chairs in that theater. Comfier chairs at DIsney Springs


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that you are the reason I come back to this site, the amount of bad energy and sarcasm coming from some of the threads here just makes me sad but we have always been able to rise above that and have a positive thread, and so I wish everyone on this thread a Merry Christmas. If you don't celebrate Christmas then Happy Holidays, and if you don't celebrate anything then have a great Thursday and Friday  Spending the day tomorrow with my family, and braving the craziness that is MK on Christmas Day, cause we like to torture ourselves  and, as always, May the Force be With You


Merry Christmas to you, @yulilin3!! Thanks for all that you do here -- you're the main reason things remain positive on this thread... And I LOVE it for that!!

Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## HCinKC

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Hmmm. Was it 2d, 3d or Imax? Wondering if that makes a difference.


I didn't look very closely, but I think the lines were only marked with show times. However, based on where they were set up, I think they were for IMAX and/or 3D, as they were closest to those screens. Maybe call the theatre you are going to and ask how the lines have been?


----------



## Jfine

I really liked Fin & Rey. I loved the Daisy Ridley's reaction when she first saw the trailer and that John Boyega is randomly appearing in theaters. They both seem so excited.  I also think I could be a fan of Kylo Ren.

We were at Launch Bay yesterday and noticed that the CMs with the Stormtroopers were security cm's. The Stormtroopers paced up and down two or three times and then stopped at the Launch Bay sign. They would allow pictures then. The security cms definitely did not seem to want people to get in the Stormtroopers path as they were walking. I'm wondering if there's some safety concern? they weren't the "normal" cm handlers and we're definitely focused on keeping a path for the Stormtroopers. I stood on the side of the path and the stormtrooper came up to me; it seems best to let them approach you or stand back by Launch Bay and try and get a photo when they pause there.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> first come...I loved the quality but did not like the chairs in that theater. Comfier chairs at DIsney Springs



Hmm... do I detect a hint of Disney bias there?


----------



## lovethattink

Jfine said:


> I really liked Fin & Rey. I loved the Daisy Ridley's reaction when she first saw the trailer and that John Boyega is randomly appearing in theaters. They both seem so excited.  I also think I could be a fan of Kylo Ren.
> 
> We were at Launch Bay yesterday and noticed that the CMs with the Stormtroopers were security cm's. The Stormtroopers paced up and down two or three times and then stopped at the Launch Bay sign. They would allow pictures then. The security cms definitely did not seem to want people to get in the Stormtroopers path as they were walking. I'm wondering if there's some safety concern? they weren't the "normal" cm handlers and we're definitely focused on keeping a path for the Stormtroopers. I stood on the side of the path and the stormtrooper came up to me; it seems best to let them approach you or stand back by Launch Bay and try and get a photo when they pause there.



My dh has a storm trooper costume.  I put on the bucket and vision is very impaired.  The vision out of the new First Order buckets is even more obstructed. I'd be willing to bet that's their concern.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

lovethattink said:


> I canceled our ADR for the dessert party for January 5th. Decided that we can catch the fireworks anytime.  The reason I booked it was to get a better view of characters if the show had them. Since there aren't any characters,  I don't see a reason to get that close to the stage.



Same here. I just don't see the point of paying the extra money at low crowd time of year so I cancelled ours too. If I hear feedback that it's totally amazing maybe I'll give it a try. 

Also, I agree that this thread is awesome. It's the main one I check on dis. There's too many preachy people on these boards. After having one of my comments deleted on another thread because someone thought it wasn't "super positive" I'm kinda picky with it. Disney people are great. Disney + Star Wars people are the BEST.


----------



## LinderInWonderland

Whew! Just caught up on all the posts since  2 days prior to the movie opening!

We saw it at 7pm in IMAX 3D at one of our local AMC theaters. DH wanted to get there early as we did not have assigned seats and we arrived at 5p to dutifully line up. Two seconds later, a theater employee came through to make sure everyone knew the line was for later showings and 7p was already seated! We ran in, found good seats still available and happily waited the remaining time in our seats. I was really pleased with the way AMC handled the opening day crowds.

DH started tearing up about 45 minutes before the show started and barely held on during the many, MANY previews. We loved the movie and already had tickets for another showing at 8:30a the next day (this time with reserved seats). We're seeing it again on Christmas Eve.

The pic below is DH's original Chewbacca figurine getting ready to watch the first showing.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfine said:


> I really liked Fin & Rey. I loved the Daisy Ridley's reaction when she first saw the trailer and that John Boyega is randomly appearing in theaters. They both seem so excited.  I also think I could be a fan of Kylo Ren.
> 
> We were at Launch Bay yesterday and noticed that the CMs with the Stormtroopers were security cm's. The Stormtroopers paced up and down two or three times and then stopped at the Launch Bay sign. They would allow pictures then. The security cms definitely did not seem to want people to get in the Stormtroopers path as they were walking. I'm wondering if there's some safety concern? they weren't the "normal" cm handlers and we're definitely focused on keeping a path for the Stormtroopers. I stood on the side of the path and the stormtrooper came up to me; it seems best to let them approach you or stand back by Launch Bay and try and get a photo when they pause there.


the "security cm" are character handlers, I've seen the same people during SWW and just regular character meet and greets



Skywise said:


> Hmm... do I detect a hint of Disney bias there?


not at all  my favorite theater is the on at The Loop, the most comfortable  chairs ever. The seats at Universal IMAX were just too straight for me, very hard to recline


----------



## cvjpirate

“Star Wars: The Force Awakens” continued to careen toward $1 billion at a record pace Wednesday, after adding another $37.3 million domestically and $41.3 million from overseas on Tuesday to lift its worldwide box-office total to $689 million after five days.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> the "security cm" are character handlers, I've seen the same people during SWW and just regular character meet and greets
> 
> 
> not at all  my favorite theater is the on at The Loop, the most comfortable  chairs ever. The seats at Universal IMAX were just too straight for me, very hard to recline



Thanks for the info. I've been to only Disney Springs and West Oaks (very inexpensive). It is nice to learn about other theaters in the area. Thanks again!


----------



## Skywise

cvjpirate said:


> “Star Wars: The Force Awakens” continued to careen toward $1 billion at a record pace Wednesday, after adding another $37.3 million domestically and $41.3 million from overseas on Tuesday to lift its worldwide box-office total to $689 million after five days.



If it matches Avatar's take (2.7 billion I think) they'll have practically recouped the purchase cost of Lucasfilm with just one movie...


----------



## lovethattink

Skywise said:


> If it matches Avatar's take (2.7 billion I think) they'll have practically recouped the purchase cost of Lucasfilm with just one movie...



I think it will do better than Avatar, but I'm totally biased! I've never in my life seen new run movies more than twice at most. Tonight will be my 4th time.


----------



## cvjpirate

i didn't see Avatar till it came out on TV but this Sunday will be my 3rd time for TFA


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> If it matches Avatar's take (2.7 billion I think) they'll have practically recouped the purchase cost of Lucasfilm with just one movie...


I've seen forecasts suggesting that between ticket sales and merchandise for Force Awakens alone they'd more than make back the $$ paid for Lucasfilm.


----------



## Skywise

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've seen forecasts suggesting that between ticket sales and merchandise for Force Awakens alone they'd more than make back the $$ paid for Lucasfilm.



I wonder if Lucas is kicking himself right now...  Either for not having the foresight to run the movies himself or asking too little!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> I wonder if Lucas is kicking himself right now...  Either for not having the foresight to run the movies himself or asking too little!


Maybe. He does sound bitter these days. 

The franchise would not have been worth this much in his hands. Sad truth.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Is Avatars $2.7 billion just from it's run at the cinema or are we talking cinema run, merchandise and home release (DVD/Blu-Ray)

It seems Force Awakens is breaking records every day so far which is nothing short of incredible already


----------



## soniam

cvjpirate said:


> i didn't see Avatar till it came out on TV but this Sunday will be my 3rd time for TFA



I haven't even seen Avatar yetI told DH that we would see it before we go to Pandora at AK. It was showing on the plane to Germany for free, but I felt like doing other things.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Lee Matthews said:


> Is Avatars $2.7 billion just from it's run at the cinema or are we talking cinema run, merchandise and home release (DVD/Blu-Ray)
> 
> It seems Force Awakens is breaking records every day so far which is nothing short of incredible already



Semi-related note - - I want digital copies of the SW movies for my ipad. But, I have seen it mentioned in a few places that Disney may release a new special edition pack with all of them AND the digital copies when VII comes out on blu-ray. Anyone have any thoughts/guesses on this? (Just trying to avoid buying things a dozen times)


----------



## cvjpirate

AThrillingChase said:


> Semi-related note - - I want digital copies of the SW movies for my ipad. But, I have seen it mentioned in a few places that Disney may release a new special edition pack with all of them AND the digital copies when VII comes out on blu-ray. Anyone have any thoughts/guesses on this? (Just trying to avoid buying things a dozen times)



This is Disney, you will buy Star Wars in all forms dozens of times. waves hand


----------



## tarak

I think of Avatar as Dances with Wolves with aliens. I think the additions to AK will be lovely. But I thought the movie was incredibly silly. My 12-year-old daughter's impression of James Cameron as a director hit new lows when she saw it (she thought the best part of Titanic was when the ship went down). I'm a huge fan of the original Terminator and T2. Aliens ranks high on my list of favorite movies ever. But I've also seen the Abyss. I don't have a lot of confidence in the sequels to Avatar. 

And I want to add my thanks for this thread. Threads like this one and the YC/BC thread over in the resorts section of the forum are what makes the Dis for me. Some parts of this board just flat-out scare me. I have four kids. The oldest two are tween girls. I need less drama in my life, not more.


----------



## Skywise

cvjpirate said:


> This is Disney, you will buy Star Wars in all forms dozens of times. waves hand






Spoiler: Possible teeny tiny paraphrased spoiler



And you will drop your wallet...

I will drop my wallet..


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I just got a survey from Disney about the Star Wars movie and opening night event at HS, it asked if they did it again would I come back, maybe they are going to make the party an ongoing event?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Serena {LivingByDisney} said:


> Same here. I just don't see the point of paying the extra money at low crowd time of year so I cancelled ours too. If I hear feedback that it's totally amazing maybe I'll give it a try.
> 
> Also, I agree that this thread is awesome. It's the main one I check on dis. There's too many preachy people on these boards. After having one of my comments deleted on another thread because someone thought it wasn't "super positive" I'm kinda picky with it. Disney people are great. Disney + Star Wars people are the BEST.



Yea, I canceled for the 5 of us March 12th. 300.00 for cupcakes wasn't settling well...I still have it reserved for my son and I Jan 14th, but may cancel it too. Waiting for reviews. 

Question for anyone with experience, if we decided to do Fantasmic and cancel the dessert party, how hard would it be to find a spot for the fireworks afterwards do you think? Would we be able to make it over to yulilin's spot? 

Side note, went and picked up our movie tickets today for tomorrow 10 am showing.  Saw my neighbors who went to the 3D showing at 9:30 and they said they just showed up 15 minutes early. I asked the ticket guy, he said about 30 minutes early. We are doing 2D, so hopefully we'll be okay with 30 minutes. SO excited!! Got my Chewie glamour shot shirt ready to wear. 

And yes, This thread is now my "go to". It can get crazy "out there".


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yea, I canceled for the 5 of us March 12th. 300.00 for cupcakes wasn't settling well...I still have it reserved for my son and I Jan 14th, but may cancel it too. Waiting for reviews.
> 
> Question for anyone with experience, if we decided to do Fantasmic and cancel the dessert party, how hard would it be to find a spot for the fireworks afterwards do you think? Would we be able to make it over to yulilin's spot?
> 
> Side note, went and picked up our movie tickets today for tomorrow 10 am showing.  Saw my neighbors who went to the 3D showing at 9:30 and they said they just showed up 15 minutes early. I asked the ticket guy, he said about 30 minutes early. We are doing 2D, so hopefully we'll be okay with 30 minutes. SO excited!! Got my Chewie glamour shot shirt ready to wear.
> 
> And yes, This thread is now my "go to". It can get crazy "out there".


For Jan. 14th F! is at 7pm, if you sit on the right hand side of the theater (not necessarily all the way to the right but more right than left) and leave as soon as it's done you could make it to Echo Lake, they have been opening the big gates by the restrooms and stroller rental, so when you leave F! theater stay on the left side of the exit and it'll dump out at the entrance of the park, from there you could walk down Hollywood Blvd or cut through Mickey's of Hollywood store to get to Echo Lake


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

We're going again on Christmas and taking my dad   - he'll be incognito for the showing - but matter where he goes kids walk right up to him....


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> For Jan. 14th F! is at 7pm, if you sit on the right hand side of the theater (not necessarily all the way to the right but more right than left) and leave as soon as it's done you could make it to Echo Lake, they have been opening the big gates by the restrooms and stroller rental, so when you leave F! theater stay on the left side of the exit and it'll dump out at the entrance of the park, from there you could walk down Hollywood Blvd or cut through Mickey's of Hollywood store to get to Echo Lake


You rock! as always!! Thank you!



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We're going again on Christmas and taking my dad View attachment 141119  - he'll be incognito for the showing - but matter where he goes kids walk right up to him....


Love!!!!!


----------



## Dave Tis

Hey guys,
I managed to watch SW: TFA for the 4th time and took my DS 4yrs with me..
He managed to sit through the whole movie (excluding 2 toilet breaks and a trip to the foyer for a drink) without wincing, in fact I brought headphones along with me and he even quoted as saying 'Its ok dad, Im not scared of the scary bits anymore' 
And 'Yes', I did well up holding his hand through the opening theme tune/scroll..

Its amazing how children can transport you directly back to your own youth through the purity of their eyes/heart..

Wishing you all a great festive holiday season, Merry Xmas and May the Force be with you x


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

If you've seen the movie and are on Twitter, Emo Kylo Ren's tweets are hysterical. He's following exactly two accounts: Darth Vader and Hot Topic. User name KyloR3n.


----------



## jessicag13

lovethattink said:


> I think it will do better than Avatar, but I'm totally biased! I've never in my life seen new run movies more than twice at most. Tonight will be my 4th time.


i also don't usually see things more than twice in theaters, but i have a poster problem, so i'll be seeing it in imax at least 4 times to just get that set  but with this movie, i'm excited to see more details each time (so proud i found R2-KT and the 501st logo my second time around!)


Mimsy Borogove said:


> If you've seen the movie and are on Twitter, Emo Kylo Ren's tweets are hysterical. He's following exactly two accounts: Darth Vader and Hot Topic. User name KyloR3n.


OMG i hadn't even noticed that! it just keeps getting better and better lol.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Mimsy Borogove said:


> If you've seen the movie and are on Twitter, Emo Kylo Ren's tweets are hysterical. He's following exactly two accounts: Darth Vader and Hot Topic. User name KyloR3n.



They are so much fun. I also loved hot topics reply. But be warned those waiting to see the movie - they are spoilers.


----------



## HCinKC

I was reading a "ten questions we have after the movie" thing on USa Today's site. It wasn't an actual question, but they wanted to know how Kylo Ren kept his hair so windswept under the helmet. LOL


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I was reading a "ten questions we have after the movie" thing on USa Today's site. It wasn't an actual question, but they wanted to know how Kylo Ren kept his hair so windswept under the helmet. LOL


what's happening under the helmet


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

Mimsy Borogove said:


> If you've seen the movie and are on Twitter, Emo Kylo Ren's tweets are hysterical. He's following exactly two accounts: Darth Vader and Hot Topic. User name KyloR3n.



He is so wonderful. My current favorite person on Twitter. 



HCinKC said:


> I was reading a "ten questions we have after the movie" thing on USa Today's site. It wasn't an actual question, but they wanted to know how Kylo Ren kept his hair so windswept under the helmet. LOL



That is awesome! These are the deep questions we need answered folks.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> I usually make sure they take the better pictures with my camera, often ignoring or looking away from the photo pass photographer. I usually have my *DSLR with a blank 32gb card which can take around 1000+ photos in raw format at 18 megapixels. VS. Photo pass images I have gotten are about 2-4 megapixels jpegs that I cannot fix in post.*


Did you just start speaking another language all of a sudden...I cannot understand it 
Your pics are AMAZING[/QUOTE]

Sorry for the almost Star Trek level of Technobabble, I just love taking fun awesome pictures at the parks. Unfortunately the biggest crutch I come across is Photo Pass. I might have to start carrying a full tripod and attach a camera remote to my Plastic Lightsaber. This past Tuesday was some of the worst! After catching The Force Awakens again,  I went to DHS to enjoy some non-SWW Star Wars. The wait times at Launch bay were short. I was all super energetic to take awesome photos. I have even been working on new Jedi poses, barely any of which were captured. 
And most of my photos turned out like this:


Fortunately I have Photoshop. 

 
I wish I could clone myself so I could be my own photographer.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> I'm mostly disappointed with Captain Phasma, not how she played her, she just needs more screen time
> Favorite new characters in order
> 1.- Rey
> 2.-  Poe
> 3.- Fin
> favorite new actor John Boyega, he's absolutely amazing, he's doing so many pop up appearances at screenings, and meeting with all the fans, and fanboying like the rest of us
> Maybe once we learn a bit more about Kylo I'll like him more?


Phasma was kinda lame, at the after party at DHS some girl said she was happy they finally had a female villain. We all looked at each other and face palmed. Star Wars has had an epic compelling female villain. Not only totally canon (Clone Wars tv series) but also Theatrical (The Clone Wars film 2008)  Asajj Ventress! and there is also Zam Wesell and Aurra Sing.
  
John Boyega I have been a fan of since Attack The Block, he was amazing in Ep 7 as well. 
Daisy was a great female lead, almost as awesome as Ahsoka.
Oscar Isaac's Poe was great, almost as charming as Clone Wars Anakin played by Matt Lanter. 
I cannot wait to see their further adventures in the next 2 movies. 
As for Kylo, I put him up there with my most disliked villains General Grievous and General Pong Krell.


----------



## NOSaintsFan09

How long does the Star Wars firework show run until? Will it be available in the summer or will the Frozen fireworks show return?


----------



## yulilin3

NOSaintsFan09 said:


> How long does the Star Wars firework show run until? Will it be available in the summer or will the Frozen fireworks show return?


No word on an ending date or if the frozen fireworks will come back


----------



## NOSaintsFan09

yulilin3 said:


> No word on an ending date or if the frozen fireworks will come back


Thanks. Im going in August and my bet is they will do a Frozen takeover again but with Star Wars being so big this coming year I'm hopeful they will keep the firework show year round.


----------



## Gianfootography

NOSaintsFan09 said:


> Thanks. Im going in August and my bet is they will do a Frozen takeover again but with Star Wars being so big this coming year I'm hopeful they will keep the firework show year round.



I wish they would remove all Frozen from DHS and move it to either MK or Epcot. Leave DHS as Lucasfilm and Pixar.


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> I wish they would remove all Frozen from DHS and move it to either MK or Epcot. Leave DHS as Lucasfilm and Pixar.



I love FSF, but my question is why couldn't they had SWW in another park this year? Epcot would have been good. Could have used Millennium Village and the Festival Center for most of it. Parade like they did in 2000 (what was it? Mexico to ?)


----------



## yulilin3

Forgot to post this yesterday.


----------



## lovethattink

Watching Disney's Christmas parade on tv. Excited for the Star Wars portion!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

lovethattink said:


> I love FSF, but my question is why couldn't they had SWW in another park this year? Epcot would have been good. Could have used Millennium Village and the Festival Center for most of it. Parade like they did in 2000 (what was it? Mexico to ?)


When I wrote (and received no reply) I suggested they have SWW at Epcot in Future World - they have plenty of space and let's be honest some action there would be exciting!  Great minds...


----------



## lovethattink

My husband was part of the 501st in Disney's Unforgettable Christmas Celebration.  I missed getting a picture of the one and only time he was shown.  It was going into a commercial break. They showed Phasma and he (Imperial Officer)  was close behind her.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovethattink said:


> My husband was part of the 501st in Disney's Unforgettable Christmas Celebration.  I missed getting a picture of the one and only time he was shown.  It was going into a commercial break. They showed Phasma and he (Imperial Officer)  was close behind her.


Cool! We are watching the show now! Got to see our fave Mickey! 

We're recording the show so I can take a photo when we replay it later and will PM to you.


----------



## lovethattink

hiroMYhero said:


> Cool! We are watching the show now! Got to see our fave Mickey!
> 
> We're recording the show so I can take a photo when we replay it later and will PM to you.



Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

wish it was more parade and less talking!  Loved having Robin Roberts this year


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> I love FSF, but my question is why couldn't they had SWW in another park this year? Epcot would have been good. Could have used Millennium Village and the Festival Center for most of it. Parade like they did in 2000 (what was it? Mexico to ?)


Frozen Summer was fantastic the 1st year, the 2nd, not so much. The year before FSF they did the Monsters U Summer event which was Epic!
​I wish they would do a different (NON-FROZEN) event each Summer. There are 3 Disney flicks they could create a Summer event from releasing in the next few months: Zootopia, Jungle Book & Finding Dory. I am mostly looking forward to Jungle Book but I could really see them do a Summer event for Dory. I agree they could have moved SWW to Epcot, they have the space for it but it falls so close to the end of Flower and garden (which I believe has been extended this year) It would make it difficult to switch things over. Unless they made some epic Star Wars Topiaries.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I was thinking they should have Star Wars Topiaries anyway!  Put those in FW all over the place   And have SWW during the last 2 weeks of Flower and Garden - really give Epcot a boost!


----------



## lovethattink

Did the starting date for the dessert party change?  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> Did the starting date for the dessert party change?  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Hmm... You can still make reservations on the 5th... (And there's availability too...)


----------



## captaindavidhook

lovethattink said:


> Did the starting date for the dessert party change?  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/




I agree when I made plans for this about a month ago it was 8 p.m. start time so now what gives you're telling me this is their party starts at 7 p.m. in the fireworks go off at 8 totally confused now


----------



## Lsdolphin

lovethattink said:


> Did the starting date for the dessert party change?  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/




Hmm I have confirmed reservations for both Wednesday, Feb 3rd and  Sunday, Feb 7th and both reservations are showing up on my MDE.
The start time is listed as 7:00 pm with the fireworks begining at 8:00 pm!  Interesting that the post on the Disney site today states that the Symphony in the Stars Fireworks desert Party is offered on "Friday's, Saturdays, and Sundays"!!!


----------



## soniam

Chewie, we're home!

 


Made it home from Germany and finally got to see Episode VII. This was taken in the lobby of our favorite theater in Austin, Alamo Drafthouse. They were selling cool Episode VII glasses with tickets. Sorry for the poor quality picture. It's impossible to tell, but DS is holding a little Chewie with an xmas hat, in addition to BB8. I hate letting other people take pictures. They can never figure out how to use the focus area to actually focus on what's important or how to frame properly. I am right with you on the photo thing @Gianfootography. Anyway, the movie was awesome! I guess we could have seen it in Germany. After we got there, I discovered that there was a theater very close to the apartment that serves food, shows the movies in their original language, and has 3D. Luckily, none of it was spoiled, even though we waited so long.

Hope everyone had a good holiday and has a happy new year.


----------



## Gianfootography

soniam said:


> Chewie, we're home!
> Made it home from Germany and finally got to see Episode VII. This was taken in the lobby of our favorite theater in Austin, Alamo Drafthouse. They were selling cool Episode VII glasses with tickets. Sorry for the poor quality picture. It's impossible to tell, but DS is holding a little Chewie with an xmas hat, in addition to BB8. I hate letting other people take pictures. They can never figure out how to use the focus area to actually focus on what's important or how to frame properly. I am right with you on the photo thing @Gianfootography. Anyway, the movie was awesome! I guess we could have seen it in Germany. After we got there, I discovered that there was a theater very close to the apartment that serves food, shows the movies in their original language, and has 3D. Luckily, none of it was spoiled, even though we waited so long.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good holiday and has a happy new year.



It is my own fault. If I wasn't so pretty I wouldn't have to be in all of my own pictures.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Did the starting date for the dessert party change?  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/





Skywise said:


> Hmm... You can still make reservations on the 5th... (And there's availability too...)





captaindavidhook said:


> I agree when I made plans for this about a month ago it was 8 p.m. start time so now what gives you're telling me this is their party starts at 7 p.m. in the fireworks go off at 8 totally confused now





Lsdolphin said:


> Hmm I have confirmed reservations for both Wednesday, Feb 3rd and  Sunday, Feb 7th and both reservations are showing up on my MDE.
> The start time is listed as 7:00 pm with the fireworks beginning at 8:00 pm!  Interesting that the post on the Disney site today states that the Symphony in the Stars Fireworks desert Party is offered on "Friday's, Saturdays, and Sundays"!!!


I was speaking to Steven Miller of the DPB (he's the merchandise guy) and I asked him about the times that things get posted on there. He said that most of the time they write stories weeks in advance and then another department is the one in charge to post them and make them "live".
The only explanation I have is that this post was written before the announcement of the Dessert party starting on Jan. 5th and being every night (remember how it was first announced on D23 that it would be only weekends) and the people in charge of posting didn't notice and just posted it
This particular blogger also is very rare to answer to the comments people post.
Like others have said it still appears on the WDW site as every day starting Jan. 5th Also a friend of mine confirmed it says the same info on the HUB


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I was speaking to Steven Miller of the DPB (he's the merchandise guy) and I asked him about the times that things get posted on there. He said that most of the time they write stories weeks in advance and then another department is the one in charge to post them and make them "live".
> The only explanation I have is that this post was written before the announcement of the Dessert party starting on Jan. 5th and being every night (remember how it was first announced on D23 that it would be only weekends) and the people in charge of posting didn't notice and just posted it
> This particular blogger also is very rare to answer to the comments people post.
> Like others have said it still appears on the WDW site as every day starting Jan. 5th Also a friend of mine confirmed it says the same info on the HUB



When I read stuff like this, I can't help but have this loud voice in my head shouting: "GET IT TOGETHER, DISNEY!!!"


----------



## soniam

There's an Episode VII spoilers thread on the rumors board, if you feel you might burst if you can't talk about it here

http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-star-wars-spoiler-thread.3469581/


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> When I read stuff like this, I can't help but have this loud voice in my head shouting: "GET IT TOGETHER, DISNEY!!!"


It's really sad that a company that prided themselves on costumer service and it's name became synonymous with guest relations (The Disney way) has dropped so much.
I still feel the magic and the great efforts from the CM but the level of communications has gone down and it shows in the way that CM are answering questions now or what they actually know about attractions inside the parks
I have a friend that works at VOTLM and Disney Jr. at DHS and he didn't know which characters were meeting inside Launch Bay or of the existence of Club Disney...in part it's his fault for not asking but most of it comes from management which should be in charge of providing information to all the CM in the area


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It's really sad that a company that prided themselves on costumer service and it's name became synonymous with guest relations (The Disney way) has dropped so much.
> I still feel the magic and the great efforts from the CM but the level of communications has gone down and it shows in the way that CM are answering questions now or what they actually know about attractions inside the parks
> I have a friend that works at VOTLM and Disney Jr. at DHS and he didn't know which characters were meeting inside Launch Bay or of the existence of Club Disney...in part it's his fault for not asking but most of it comes from management which should be in charge of providing information to all the CM in the area



I think they need better communication -- SOONER -- to customers directly and to CMs.  They have to balance this with CMs potentially leaking info, which I completely understand and support.  I just feel that they should move their entire planning calendar back -- announcement, details, booking -- move all of that BACK, so that people can actually plan their vacations. 

We all understand "subject to change", but they seem to have transitioned recently to "this will change for sure, but whatever".  Not good.  

I TOTALLY still feel the magic!!  Not cancelling any plans for sure at this point.  But they need to improve on this front.  I'm not going to indict the company or get on Iger's case -- I think that he's done A LOT for the company overall and gets unfair criticism and vitriol from many.  But geez -- come on -- help your customers plan their trips without pulling their hair out!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well, I wouldn't mind the dessert party starting at 6:30! Maybe they will open it early once they realize this got all mucked up on the blog. Christmas miracle?

In other news, did you guys see the disney world star wars commercial during the parade yesterday? It almost sounded like they were calling the FL version of season of the force "star wars awakens" now in how they said it. Still doesn't really sound like one cohesive event (*like the weekends *grumbles). But it kind of makes me happy to refer to it with a title. Takes some of the sting off I guess.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> Well, I wouldn't mind the dessert party starting at 6:30! Maybe they will open it early once they realize this got all mucked up on the blog. Christmas miracle?
> 
> In other news, did you guys see the disney world star wars commercial during the parade yesterday? It almost sounded like they were calling the FL version of season of the force "star wars awakens" now in how they said it. Still doesn't really sound like one cohesive event (*like the weekends *grumbles). But it kind of makes me happy to refer to it with a title. Takes some of the sting off I guess.



I was thinking that too. Star Wars Awakens would actually have been a cool title, because it makes it seem like the beginning, which it really is.


----------



## AThrillingChase

soniam said:


> I was thinking that too. Star Wars Awakens would actually have been a cool title, because it makes it seem like the beginning, which it really is.



I think I will just call it that from now on, whether or not that was actually their intention!


----------



## yulilin3

well that is what they are calling it
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/


----------



## AThrillingChase

Hmm it isn't showing for me on that link. Maybe because I'm on my phone?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I was thinking that too. Star Wars Awakens would actually have been a cool title, because it makes it seem like the beginning, which it really is.



Star Wars Re-Awakens??


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Hmm it isn't showing for me on that link. Maybe because I'm on my phone?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> Hmm it isn't showing for me on that link. Maybe because I'm on my phone?


----------



## AThrillingChase

Nice! I had that same picture but no writing on the mobile version.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> well that is what they are calling it
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/



On my phone it only shows monthly payments for FL residents, lol, when I click the link. But I do see the trooper and AT-AT.


----------



## AThrillingChase

lovethattink said:


> On my phone it only shows monthly payments for FL residents, lol, when I click the link. But I do see the trooper and AT-AT.



Yeah that's exactly what I had. Glad to see from the others posts though. It bugged me that season of the force disbanded in FL and seems more like a random collection of things now that just happen to be occurring at the same time. But, this, however little it is, helps. 

I leave in 11 days for marathon weekend. I have the dessert party booked for Sunday the 10th. It was my favorite part of SWW really. So I'm hoping I feel good about this new reincarnation too.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

got my Christmas gift from the government today - Jury Duty!  Luckily (for them) it is after our trip so I'll actually be in town.

On the Star Wars front my dad really liked the movie   We now own the 2 new DK Force Awakens books - the general one (gift from granny) and the vehicle cross sections one  (gift from Santa) .  We also have the wall decals - when we move it's going to be interesting taking those and the Clone Wars ones down - I foresee drama.


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I had. Glad to see from the others posts though. It bugged me that season of the force disbanded in FL and seems more like a random collection of things now that just happen to be occurring at the same time. But, this, however little it is, helps.
> 
> I leave in 11 days for marathon weekend. I have the dessert party booked for Sunday the 10th. It was my favorite part of SWW really. So I'm hoping I feel good about this new reincarnation too.



This is the only link that worked for Star Wars stuff on my phone. But it just says Star Wars at Walt Disney World https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/star-wars/

There was a picture of the old Jedi training that said Star Wars Awakens on the main page of Disneyworld.com.

I'll be interested in your report back about the dessert party.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

anyone that is going nowish or soon-ish - let me know if you see any Jedi outfits on adults or folks 14 and older - DD is still hoping to wear her Jedi outfit to DHS one day.  I'm planning on letting her go for it but I'd feel better if others had made it in without problems.


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> anyone that is going nowish or soon-ish - let me know if you see any Jedi outfits on adults or folks 14 and older - DD is still hoping to wear her Jedi outfit to DHS one day.  I'm planning on letting her go for it but I'd feel better if others had made it in without problems.



I haven't seen any adults,  except a tall girl in a Jasmine costume at Epcot.  Not sure how old age was, but looked like an older teen or younger 20 - something.  I was surprised she got in the park. And she had to have been freezing as the night went on because that was one night temps dipped.


----------



## soniam

AThrillingChase said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I had. Glad to see from the others posts though. It bugged me that season of the force disbanded in FL and seems more like a random collection of things now that just happen to be occurring at the same time. But, this, however little it is, helps.
> 
> I leave in 11 days for marathon weekend. I have the dessert party booked for Sunday the 10th. It was my favorite part of SWW really. So I'm hoping I feel good about this new reincarnation too.



Do you want to be added to the Roll Call?


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think they need better communication -- SOONER -- to customers directly and to CMs.  They have to balance this with CMs potentially leaking info, which I completely understand and support.  I just feel that they should move their entire planning calendar back -- announcement, details, booking -- move all of that BACK, so that people can actually plan their vacations.
> 
> We all understand "subject to change", but they seem to have transitioned recently to "this will change for sure, but whatever".  Not good.
> 
> I TOTALLY still feel the magic!!  Not cancelling any plans for sure at this point.  But they need to improve on this front.  I'm not going to indict the company or get on Iger's case -- I think that he's done A LOT for the company overall and gets unfair criticism and vitriol from many.  But geez -- come on -- help your customers plan their trips without pulling their hair out!


It is a bummer for everyone. Obviously it makes planning a trip difficult, and I am positive it is frustrating for CMs to not have answers. I certainly have worked at more than one company where lack of information made things difficult, plus it feels disrespectful to me as an employee. I am a part of it, I should have the relevant information.

On the other hand, I understand the desire to contain leaks. Twenty years ago, a leak may not have made it far. Not true anymore. Even the tiniest detail can blow up. Or if you have different people leaking different bits, it will get strung together into one assumption. It's really too bad that people feel the need to spoil surprises. I understand accidental slips, but there is always some poohead who is just being malicious.

It would be good if they would move timelines back though. They should have a 6-month policy at minimum. Given ADRs, FP, having your trip paid off, it is the right thing to do.



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> got my Christmas gift from the government today - Jury Duty!  Luckily (for them) it is after our trip so I'll actually be in town.
> 
> On the Star Wars front my dad really liked the movie   We now own the 2 new DK Force Awakens books - the general one (gift from granny) and the vehicle cross sections one  (gift from Santa) .  We also have the wall decals - when we move it's going to be interesting taking those and the Clone Wars ones down - I foresee drama.


Freezer paper! That's how I moved my son's cars decals. If they don't want to stick very well after, you can wipe the backs. Google it to be sure because I can't recall if it was just water or rubbing alcohol. We have a dog, so I had to do that, too.


----------



## pangyal

I don't have anything of actual value to add other than to 1) Bump this thread back to the first page, where it so obviously belongs, and 2) To say that I FINALLY SAW THE MOVIE!!! YEEAAAAHHH!


----------



## stasijane

pangyal said:


> I don't have anything of actual value to add other than to 1) Bump this thread back to the first page, where it so obviously belongs, and 2) To say that I FINALLY SAW THE MOVIE!!! YEEAAAAHHH!



Front page news to me  I just looked at my countdown clock and was shocked to see I leave for the half marathon weekend in 2 weeks and 2 days  where did time go!!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

We will be there in 23 days!  and finally get to see Launch Bay and DH and DD will get to see the new Star Tours sequence!   Planning on hitting the fireworks too - is there any way (other than checking the dates one by one ) to see when the earliest fireworks show is?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> We will be there in 23 days!  and finally get to see Launch Bay and DH and DD will get to see the new Star Tours sequence!   Planning on hitting the fireworks too - is there any way (other than checking the dates one by one ) to see when the earliest fireworks show is?


I always use WDWinfo but they are only showing Fantasmic times. If you add on an hour to the Fant time, that will be the fireworks start time:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/janfw16.cfm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

stasijane said:


> Front page news to me  I just looked at my countdown clock and was shocked to see I leave for the half marathon weekend in 2 weeks and 2 days  where did time go!!



We'll be there, too!! Out for my long run today, I was wondering where did all my TRAINING time go?!?


----------



## captaindavidhook

I was just told but can someone confirm desert party only on weekends and the symphony in the sky is every night. One question I must ask, why pay for it and not be able to attend desert party if not happening every night? Confused now...


----------



## hiroMYhero

captaindavidhook said:


> I was just told but can someone confirm desert party only on weekends and the symphony in the sky is every night. One question I must ask, why pay for it and not be able to attend desert party if not happening every night? Confused now...


The Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party is nightly. I randomly selected a Wednesday in January and it's showing availability:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/


----------



## pbb322

captaindavidhook said:


> I was just told but can someone confirm desert party only on weekends and the symphony in the sky is every night. One question I must ask, why pay for it and not be able to attend desert party if not happening every night? Confused now...


I have paid for the party on Tues. Feb 2nd and that's still showing up in MDE so I'm assuming the blog was inaccurate (which is not shocking unfortunately).


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

AThrillingChase said:


> Well, I wouldn't mind the dessert party starting at 6:30! Maybe they will open it early once they realize this got all mucked up on the blog. Christmas miracle?
> 
> In other news, did you guys see the disney world star wars commercial during the parade yesterday? It almost sounded like they were calling the FL version of season of the force "star wars awakens" now in how they said it. Still doesn't really sound like one cohesive event (*like the weekends *grumbles). But it kind of makes me happy to refer to it with a title. Takes some of the sting off I guess.





yulilin3 said:


> well that is what they are calling it
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/



Just wanted to add that when DPB had their event on the premiere night they made a little intro movie and announced that it would be called Star Wars Awakens. I guess it's good to distinguish between DL events anyway.


----------



## Serena {LivingByDisney}

hiroMYhero said:


> I always use WDWinfo but they are only showing Fantasmic times. If you add on an hour to the Fant time, that will be the fireworks start time:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/janfw16.cfm





pbb322 said:


> I have paid for the party on Tues. Feb 2nd and that's still showing up in MDE so I'm assuming the blog was inaccurate (which is not shocking unfortunately).



Disney's social media team for WDW is very much lagging behind where they should be compared to other comparably sized companies. We now have a certain expectation from corporate social media as far as their knowledge and their responsiveness. They fall short on both fronts. It's a shame but they would not be the first company to make that mistake. They are forward thinking in some areas of their company, but website and SMM is where they particularly lack. When other regular people know more current information than the ones who get paid to know this stuff, that's a problem. 

Btw, I always use this calendar for my planning: http://www.wdwmagic.com/calendar.htm


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone coming the first couple of weeks to the dessert party, entertainment CM have their schedules out and it is confirmed that the "Holidays Happen Here" dance party will continue, at least until Jan. 16th (which is as far as their schedules go) I'm assuming this dance party will continue to be offered before the fireworks for the duration of the dessert parties.
As of now the dance party is from 5 pm to 7:30 pm with the dessert party starting at 7 pm and fireworks at 8 pm. The dance party offers a DJ, dancers and rare characters that come out an dance with everyone. Remember no autographs or posed pictures during dance parties. Characters that I've seen so far during this dance party are Genie, White Rabbit, Bolt, Robin Hood, Sebastian, Baloo, Chip and Dale.


----------



## yulilin3

If you have the LE Kylo Ren MB there's a new surprise when you enter DHS and when you use it at the FP locations
When used it will display a red to green light sequence with a lightsaber sound
I haven't seen this personally but I'll try and see if I can get video.


----------



## jessicag13

yulilin3 said:


> If you have the LE Kylo Ren MB there's a new surprise when you enter DHS and when you use it at the FP locations
> When used it will display a red to green light sequence with a lightsaber sound
> I haven't seen this personally but I'll try and see if I can get video.


MagicBand Collector posted the video yesterday and it looks cute  :
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...f-the-new-limited-edition-kylo-ren-magicband/


----------



## yulilin3

jessicag13 said:


> MagicBand Collector posted the video yesterday and it looks cute  :
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...f-the-new-limited-edition-kylo-ren-magicband/


thanks for the video. I don't wear any jewelry or things around my wrists so I never buy the MB. This looks neat


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> If you have the LE Kylo Ren MB there's a new surprise when you enter DHS and when you use it at the FP locations
> When used it will display a red to green light sequence with a lightsaber sound
> I haven't seen this personally but I'll try and see if I can get video.


Can these only be bought onsite and not online?


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Can these only be bought onsite and not online?



I see it on Disney Store.com, but it doesn't say limited edition. It may just be a regular one.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I see it on Disney Store.com, but it doesn't say limited edition. It may just be a regular one.


it looks like the same one they sell in the parks. I'm not sure


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> I see it on Disney Store.com, but it doesn't say limited edition. It may just be a regular one.


That's the red and black Kylo Ren MB which was released on September 4th and doesn't activate anything. Maybe it didn't sell very well @ that price. The colors of the original look much better than the new Limited Release MB.


----------



## yulilin3

here's a pic of the LE Kylo MB


----------



## tarak

I'd love a Rey magic band. When tapping the Mickey head, you'd hear "where's my action figure?" Has anyone seen anything remotely like a doll for Rey at the parks? I think DD11 would love one. My target had a Jar Jar figure of all things but no Rey.


----------



## yulilin3

tarak said:


> I'd love a Rey magic band. When tapping the Mickey head, you'd hear "where's my action figure?" Has anyone seen anything remotely like a doll for Rey at the parks? I think DD11 would love one. My target had a Jar Jar figure of all things but no Rey.


The Disney Store has the elite series, I have Rey, she comes with BB8. It's very well done and has a stand base.
In the parks I have seen Rey in the Black Series but it's the first to sell out each time they have her in stock
http://www.disneystore.com/rey-and-...ar-wars-the-force-awakens/mp/1390994/1000255/
also in the park they have the complete play set
http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-the-force-awakens-deluxe-figure-play-set/mp/1390628/1000265/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tarak said:


> I'd love a Rey magic band. When tapping the Mickey head, you'd hear "where's my action figure?" Has anyone seen anything remotely like a doll for Rey at the parks? I think DD11 would love one. My target had a Jar Jar figure of all things but no Rey.


I'm really surprised that they didn't make Rey as one of the 12.5" dolls. DD9 got this size Finn and Kylo Ren for Christmas and would have loved Rey that size. That said, she does love the Elite Series smaller Rey figure with BB-8 that she received.


----------



## soniam

tarak said:


> I'd love a Rey magic band. When tapping the Mickey head, you'd hear "where's my action figure?" Has anyone seen anything remotely like a doll for Rey at the parks? I think DD11 would love one. My target had a Jar Jar figure of all things but no Rey.





yulilin3 said:


> The Disney Store has the elite series, I have Rey, she comes with BB8. It's very well done and has a stand base.
> In the parks I have seen Rey in the Black Series but it's the first to sell out each time they have her in stock
> http://www.disneystore.com/rey-and-...ar-wars-the-force-awakens/mp/1390994/1000255/
> also in the park they have the complete play set
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-the-force-awakens-deluxe-figure-play-set/mp/1390628/1000265/





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm really surprised that they didn't make Rey as one of the 12.5" dolls. DD9 got this size Finn and Kylo Ren for Christmas and would have loved Rey that size. That said, she does love the Elite Series smaller Rey figure with BB-8 that she received.



Rey was even more awesome than I thought she would be. I hope they do start selling more of her merch. She is one of the best SW female characters so far, but I guess that's not saying too much in the male-dominated SW world.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Rey was even more awesome than I thought she would be. I hope they do start selling more of her merch. She is one of the best SW female characters so far, but I guess that's not saying too much in the male-dominated SW world.


My daughter is hoping that they don't develop a romantic story for Rey...she told me "why can't she just be friends with everyone and not fall in love, just let her keep being awesome"


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter is hoping that they don't develop a romantic story for Rey...she told me "why can't she just be friends with everyone and not fall in love, just let her keep being awesome"



Princess garbage all over again A woman doesn't have to have a man. I guess men just can't deal with that


----------



## tarak

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm really surprised that they didn't make Rey as one of the 12.5" dolls. DD9 got this size Finn and Kylo Ren for Christmas and would have loved Rey that size. That said, she does love the Elite Series smaller Rey figure with BB-8 that she received.



My middle daughter was never into Barbies much. She did like the Monster High dolls. But this was a kid who grew up obsessed with Gamera and Godzilla movies. Mothra is still her favorite kaiju, because Mothra is female. It wouldn't surprise me if Rey were the reason she now calls herself a SW fan. I saw Lego is coming out with a Rey buildable figure in January. And the new Millenium Falcon set comes with her and an aged Han. I'm seriously tempted to pick it up. 



soniam said:


> Rey was even more awesome than I thought she would be. I hope they do start selling more of her merch. She is one of the best SW female characters so far, but I guess that's not saying too much in the male-dominated SW world.



I do wonder if TPTB assumed most Star Wars fans were male and wouldn't want to buy a girl toy. I had the Han Solo and Luke figures when I was a kid. Both were played with to death. My sister's Leia doll is still pristine. 



yulilin3 said:


> My daughter is hoping that they don't develop a romantic story for Rey...she told me "why can't she just be friends with everyone and not fall in love, just let her keep being awesome"



I agree with your daughter.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I don't mind a "love story" -- I mean, it's a real part of life -- even for awesome, powerful women!!  I just wouldn't want that to take over, or be THE storyline for her.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone coming the first couple of weeks to the dessert party, entertainment CM have their schedules out and it is confirmed that the "Holidays Happen Here" dance party will continue, at least until Jan. 16th (which is as far as their schedules go) I'm assuming this dance party will continue to be offered before the fireworks for the duration of the dessert parties.
> As of now the dance party is from 5 pm to 7:30 pm with the dessert party starting at 7 pm and fireworks at 8 pm. The dance party offers a DJ, dancers and rare characters that come out an dance with everyone. Remember no autographs or posed pictures during dance parties. Characters that I've seen so far during this dance party are Genie, White Rabbit, Bolt, Robin Hood, Sebastian, Baloo, Chip and Dale.



This is not DJ Elliot right? I was looking at some photos and all I could really find were those characters in scarves and things. Is it too much to hope that when the SW fireworks start they add in some SW characters too?


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> This is not DJ Elliot right? I was looking at some photos and all I could really find were those characters in scarves and things. Is it too much to hope that when the SW fireworks start they add in some SW characters too?


It's not DJ Elliot, he's working inside Club Disney and actually he does a little SW mix in there.
I really don't think we will see any SW characters before the fireworks but who knows.


----------



## captaindavidhook

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone coming the first couple of weeks to the dessert party, entertainment CM have their schedules out and it is confirmed that the "Holidays Happen Here" dance party will continue, at least until Jan. 16th (which is as far as their schedules go) I'm assuming this dance party will continue to be offered before the fireworks for the duration of the dessert parties.
> As of now the dance party is from 5 pm to 7:30 pm with the dessert party starting at 7 pm and fireworks at 8 pm. The dance party offers a DJ, dancers and rare characters that come out an dance with everyone. Remember no autographs or posed pictures during dance parties. Characters that I've seen so far during this dance party are Genie, White Rabbit, Bolt, Robin Hood, Sebastian, Baloo, Chip and Dale.



I have a question perhaps you can help me with. I have in February schedule for that Saturday the villains dance club that they're doing a limited run at Disney Hollywood studios as well. It almost basically sounds like what you are describing with the holiday dance club. I have to be honest reason I want to do it was to get maybe some pictures with some of the rear of the main characters that they will have their. Hearing what you're saying that there will be no chance for meet and greet chances to take pictures do you think that'll be the same for the villain dance club. Because that's basically the reason I'm doing this I would love to get some pictures with some of those characters. Just asking your opinion and thanks in advance.


----------



## yulilin3

captaindavidhook said:


> I have a question perhaps you can help me with. I have in February schedule for that Saturday the villains dance club that they're doing a limited run at Disney Hollywood studios as well. It almost basically sounds like what you are describing with the holiday dance club. I have to be honest reason I want to do it was to get maybe some pictures with some of the rear of the main characters that they will have their. Hearing what you're saying that there will be no chance for meet and greet chances to take pictures do you think that'll be the same for the villain dance club. Because that's basically the reason I'm doing this I would love to get some pictures with some of those characters. Just asking your opinion and thanks in advance.


Club Villain is something completely different. You WILL get a chance to take pictures with Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, Cruella De Vil and the Evil Queen. It's still unclear if you will have a chance to meet and greet with Dr. Facilier as he is the host of that event.


----------



## hiroMYhero

captaindavidhook said:


> I have a question perhaps you can help me with. I have in February schedule for that Saturday the villains dance club that they're doing a limited run at Disney Hollywood studios as well. It almost basically sounds like what you are describing with the holiday dance club. I have to be honest reason I want to do it was to get maybe some pictures with some of the rear of the main characters that they will have their. Hearing what you're saying that there will be no chance for meet and greet chances to take pictures do you think that'll be the same for the villain dance club. Because that's basically the reason I'm doing this I would love to get some pictures with some of those characters. Just asking your opinion and thanks in advance.


Club Villain is advertised as being a "mix and mingle" which is another term for meet and greet - it usually happens after a show - and there is a show portion of Club Villain. For the price you're paying, photos with the Villains will be a component of the evening.


----------



## captaindavidhook

yulilin3 said:


> Club Villain is something completely different. You WILL get a chance to take pictures with Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, Cruella De Vil and the Evil Queen. It's still unclear if you will have a chance to meet and greet with Dr. Facilier as he is the host of that event.





Thank u


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here's a great article on Ashley Eckstein, her love of SW, and HerUniverse:
http://www.refinery29.com/2015/12/99578/ashley-eckstein-heruniverse-star-wars-clothing-business


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> If you have the LE Kylo Ren MB there's a new surprise when you enter DHS and when you use it at the FP locations
> When used it will display a red to green light sequence with a lightsaber sound
> I haven't seen this personally but I'll try and see if I can get video.


I hope it is audio of him throwing a temper tantrum!


----------



## HopperFan

captaindavidhook said:


> I have a question perhaps you can help me with. I have in February schedule for that Saturday the villains dance club that they're doing a limited run at Disney Hollywood studios as well. It almost basically sounds like what you are describing with the holiday dance club. I have to be honest reason I want to do it was to get maybe some pictures with some of the rear of the main characters that they will have their. Hearing what you're saying that there will be no chance for meet and greet chances to take pictures do you think that'll be the same for the villain dance club. Because that's basically the reason I'm doing this I would love to get some pictures with some of those characters. Just asking your opinion and thanks in advance.





yulilin3 said:


> Club Villain is something completely different. You WILL get a chance to take pictures with Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, Cruella De Vil and the Evil Queen. It's still unclear if you will have a chance to meet and greet with Dr. Facilier as he is the host of that event.





hiroMYhero said:


> Club Villain is advertised as being a "mix and mingle" which is another term for meet and greet - it usually happens after a show - and there is a show portion of Club Villain. For the price you're paying, photos with the Villains will be a component of the evening.



We went to the Club Disney.  Was trying to figure out how they will do Club Villain.  For food setup, dining and dancing I don't see it holding a lot of people so that is a good thing.  There are four bump outs from the wall that have interactive coloring pages on them and the rest is enclosed with curtains.  We sat on one of the sofas next to one where the curtain was not attached and I was able to pull it open and peek. It was very decorated and colorful for Queen of Hearts.  My guess would be a character in each of those for you to go meet in some organized fashion.  I tried to look in the others but the curtains were all pinned tight.

Photo from WDWMAGIC you can see them the bump outs.


----------



## txcorey

Does anyone know how quickly the jedi training academy is filling up? I'm wondering if we do TSMM at rope drop Jan 4th then go sign up for JTA if they will still have spots left. Also wondering if they are allowing people to sign up before rope drop?


----------



## yulilin3

txcorey said:


> Does anyone know how quickly the jedi training academy is filling up? I'm wondering if we do TSMM at rope drop Jan 4th then go sign up for JTA if they will still have spots left. Also wondering if they are allowing people to sign up before rope drop?


I'm not sure how fast it's been filling up but also you can't compare the crowds that have been coming now with the crowds you'll get on Jan. 4thth.
There is no signing up before the park officially opens. 
If you go to TSMM first and then go sign up you will probably still have a spot but may not be able to find the time you want (probably the morning slots will be taken) and you will probably encounter a longer line to sign up.
If you don't mind what time of day you get then I would think you will have time to go do TSMM first, but if JT is a high priority I would sign up first.
Just a heads up and in case you don't know, Jan. 4th is the last day for Phineas and Ferb and Lightning to Meet and Greet next to Mama Melrose.


----------



## txcorey

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure how fast it's been filling up but also you can't compare the crowds that have been coming now with the crowds you'll get on Jan. 4thth.
> There is no signing up before the park officially opens.
> If you go to TSMM first and then go sign up you will probably still have a spot but may not be able to find the time you want (probably the morning slots will be taken) and you will probably encounter a longer line to sign up.
> If you don't mind what time of day you get then I would think you will have time to go do TSMM first, but if JT is a high priority I would sign up first.
> Just a heads up and in case you don't know, Jan. 4th is the last day for Phineas and Ferb and Lightning to Meet and Greet next to Mama Melrose.


Thanks for the info and the head's up. I appreciate it.


----------



## yulilin3

Pizza Planet is closing for most of 2016. Closing on January 19th and with an expected opening date in late November 2016. Could be the first step for a SW style restaurant (hoping/ fingers crossed?)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Pizza Planet is closing for most of 2016. Closing on January 19th and with an expected opening date in late November 2016. Could be the first step for a SW style restaurant (hoping/ fingers crossed?)


FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Pizza Planet is closing for most of 2016. Closing on January 19th and with an expected opening date in late November 2016. Could be the first step for a SW style restaurant (hoping/ fingers crossed?)



That's both good and bad. Will make peak times before November tough to find a QS. Will the food areas on Sunset BLVD that have been undergoing refurbishment open by Jan 19th?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> That's both good and bad. Will make peak times before November tough to find a QS. Will the food areas on Sunset BLVD that have been undergoing refurbishment open by Jan 19th?


those are open already


----------



## AThrillingChase

I have a SW movie question for anyone who is good with Amazon - I have an Amazon gift card so I thought ok I will just buy the SW digital movie collection with it since I have been wanting them on my iPad. (I do not have Amazon prime or any of that).  I am just not sure how it works? Will it go through disney movie collection website? Can I put into the iTunes cloud? I am clueless, but I thought someone else here may have bought the collection and would have an idea. Thanks for any help!



yulilin3 said:


> Pizza Planet is closing for most of 2016. Closing on January 19th and with an expected opening date in late November 2016. Could be the first step for a SW style restaurant (hoping/ fingers crossed?)



I wonder what it could be if it does go SW? Seems too high of ceilings for a cantina and can't imagine they would rush that one out. Maybe like rebel hangar?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> I have a SW movie question for anyone who is good with Amazon - I have an Amazon gift card so I thought ok I will just buy the SW digital movie collection with it since I have been wanting them on my iPad. (I do not have Amazon prime or any of that).  I am just not sure how it works? Will it go through disney movie collection website? Can I put into the iTunes cloud? I am clueless, but I thought someone else here may have bought the collection and would have an idea. Thanks for any help!


I bought the collection through Amazon.  I access it via the "Amazon Video" app on my iPads, as well as via Amazon Prime through our TV. I've also downloaded them from the Amazon Video app to my iPad, so that the kids can view them while traveling without an internet connection. Works like a charm.  Does that answer it?

ETA: I think this should get you to the Amazon Video app on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amazon-video/id545519333?mt=8


----------



## hiroMYhero

AThrillingChase said:


> I am just not sure how it works? Will it go through disney movie collection website?


When you purchase the movie, it becomes available on the Amazon Video app. Then, you can link that app to your Disney Movies app.

There are directions in the Disney Movies Anywhere app as to how to connect other video sites such as Amazon and iTunes, etc.


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't mind a "love story" -- I mean, it's a real part of life -- even for awesome, powerful women!!  I just wouldn't want that to take over, or be THE storyline for her.


I agree. The problem comes if they cause love to make her weak. Like Padme. She was strong enough to stand up to the Trade Federation at, what, 14? And then all through her career. Then Ani loses it, and Padme does too? Dumb. Leia always remained pretty strong. I never understand that in any movie. Sure sometimes love makes people stupid, but it is just as likely to have no effect on personality or even make a person stronger. Not to say they have to have a love story, but it won't bother me if done well.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I agree. The problem comes if they cause love to make her weak. Like Padme. She was strong enough to stand up to the Trade Federation at, what, 14? And then all through her career. Then Ani loses it, and Padme does too? Dumb. Leia always remained pretty strong. I never understand that in any movie. Sure sometimes love makes people stupid, but it is just as likely to have no effect on personality or even make a person stronger. Not to say they have to have a love story, but it won't bother me if done well.


Not to get super deep but wouldn't having baby actually make you want to keep living?
Padme was such a disappointment for me, she started out super strong and then "lost the will to live" just cause Anakin went to the dark side.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Not to get super deep but wouldn't having baby actually make you want to keep living?
> Padme was such a disappointment for me, she started out super strong and then "lost the will to live" just cause Anakin went to the dark side.



Totally agree. I would probably be too angry to die


----------



## tarak

yulilin3 said:


> Not to get super deep but wouldn't having baby actually make you want to keep living?
> Padme was such a disappointment for me, she started out super strong and then "lost the will to live" just cause Anakin went to the dark side.



Yes! This drove me nuts. Have her die because Anakin attacked her and she was too badly injured. Or some other complication crops up. But losing the will to live just after she'd given birth to healthy twins was just lame. Of course, I thought that whole love story was poorly done. 

I would love it if Pizza Planet had some sort of SW makeover. I also hope the food improves. We've generally not spent more than half a day at HS. The one time we did, we ate at PP because it was pouring and PP was where we happened to be when the skies opened. I tend to have pretty low expectations when it comes to theme park food but that was pretty terrible.


----------



## anniebean

Nothing really to add to this thread other than finding out my natural hair color is "wookie"  Oh, and Darth scared the poop outta me.  That is all.


----------



## captaindavidhook

anniebean said:


> Nothing really to add to this thread other than finding out my natural hair color is "wookie"  Oh, and Darth scared the poop outta me.  That is all.
> View attachment 142109




Awesome pic


----------



## anniebean

captaindavidhook said:


> Awesome pic



Thank you


----------



## diamondcharl

That really is an awesome pic! Chewy is my favorite!!!! Hope I get to meet him in 10 days.


----------



## DisneyGuess

Can anyone tell me how long the fireworks last?
I'm trying to see if we can swing the SW fireworks & F! in the same evening.
I'm looking at an evening in Feb. when there are two F!, one at 7 and one at 8:30.
But I'm hoping they move that second F! back to 9, like the ones in January.


----------



## psac

yulilin3 said:


> The Disney Store has the elite series, I have Rey, she comes with BB8. It's very well done and has a stand base.
> In the parks I have seen Rey in the Black Series but it's the first to sell out each time they have her in stock
> http://www.disneystore.com/rey-and-...ar-wars-the-force-awakens/mp/1390994/1000255/
> also in the park they have the complete play set
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-the-force-awakens-deluxe-figure-play-set/mp/1390628/1000265/



I didn't know Rey had a giant screw in the back of her neck! It was hard to see that in the movie.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Slight OT, but did you guys see this?? Did Lucas fall and hit his head??

Is he that bitter that Disney is clearly doing far better with the franchise than he was doing? $4B wasn't enough to soothe that??

http://bit.ly/1Olesg1


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Slight OT, but did you guys see this?? Did Lucas fall and hit his head??
> 
> Is he that bitter that Disney is clearly doing far better with the franchise than he was doing? $4B wasn't enough to soothe that??
> 
> http://bit.ly/1Olesg1


Wow, sour grapes, table for one.

Also this:  "And I don’t have the control to do that anymore, and all I would do is muck everything up,” he said.

Um, I would go so far to say that Lucas mucked it up when he had complete control. Complete, unchecked, unchallenged control was the issue with the prequels.

And "white slavers?" George, George, George...


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyGuess said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the fireworks last?
> I'm trying to see if we can swing the SW fireworks & F! in the same evening.
> I'm looking at an evening in Feb. when there are two F!, one at 7 and one at 8:30.
> But I'm hoping they move that second F! back to 9, like the ones in January.


The fireworks are about 10 minutes. You'll have time to make the second F!


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone interested, the Kylo Ren LE MB ifs $29.95 and they have them behind the counter at Watto's . Didn't ask in any other stores


----------



## tarak

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Wow, sour grapes, table for one.
> 
> Also this:  "And I don’t have the control to do that anymore, and all I would do is muck everything up,” he said.
> 
> Um, I would go so far to say that Lucas mucked it up when he had complete control. Complete, unchecked, unchallenged control was the issue with the prequels.
> 
> And "white slavers?" George, George, George...



Yes and yes. Everyone needs an editor and the second trilogy is what happens when there is no one to say no. A Song of Ice and Fire (books upon which Game of Thrones is based) is going the same way. I've lost count of the times I've read the first book. Loved the second and third. The fifth I could barely finish.


----------



## xApril

Hope everyone has a good New Year's Eve and an early Happy New Year to everyone! My friend and I are going to be brave and hit DHS tomorrow. I've always wanted to ring in NYE with Mulch and was planning to do that this year, but of course they sadly are no more. I figure it'll be a crazy day but it'll be fun. Lots of shows and patience.


----------



## pens4821

Can you see the fireworks well from sunset Blvd?  I see that Hollywood Blvd and echo lake are the prime areas, just curious from other views. If we went to the 7 fantasmic could we see the fireworks at 8 well from over that area (whether it towards Hollywood Blvd or over by TOT or RNR). I know it's not far but figure by the time we leave F! The main areas will be packed.


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I bought the collection through Amazon.  I access it via the "Amazon Video" app on my iPads, as well as via Amazon Prime through our TV. I've also downloaded them from the Amazon Video app to my iPad, so that the kids can view them while traveling without an internet connection. Works like a charm.  Does that answer it?
> 
> ETA: I think this should get you to the Amazon Video app on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amazon-video/id545519333?mt=8





hiroMYhero said:


> When you purchase the movie, it becomes available on the Amazon Video app. Then, you can link that app to your Disney Movies app.
> 
> There are directions in the Disney Movies Anywhere app as to how to connect other video sites such as Amazon and iTunes, etc.



Thanks guys! I'm pretty excited about my purchase now


----------



## captaindavidhook

yulilin3 said:


> The fireworks are about 10 minutes. You'll have time to make the second F!



Yullin I have a quick question, perhaps you can help me as always. My last night at Disney, I am doing the Symphony in the sky. It starts at 7:45 and you said it goes for about 10 minutes, so give or take it should be over by 8. With that said, IYHO, do you think I would have enough time to get over to Epcot to watch Illuminations to make it a spetcular ending to my trip. Just though I pick your brain. Thanks.


----------



## lovethattink

pens4821 said:


> Can you see the fireworks well from sunset Blvd?  I see that Hollywood Blvd and echo lake are the prime areas, just curious from other views. If we went to the 7 fantasmic could we see the fireworks at 8 well from over that area (whether it towards Hollywood Blvd or over by TOT or RNR). I know it's not far but figure by the time we leave F! The main areas will be packed.



Not very well. The buildings block the view.


----------



## anniebean

diamondcharl said:


> That really is an awesome pic! Chewy is my favorite!!!! Hope I get to meet him in 10 days.



Oh, you'll love it the meet and greet!  We went a couple of weekends before Christmas and only waited in line about 20 minutes, if that!


----------



## yulilin3

pens4821 said:


> Can you see the fireworks well from sunset Blvd?  I see that Hollywood Blvd and echo lake are the prime areas, just curious from other views. If we went to the 7 fantasmic could we see the fireworks at 8 well from over that area (whether it towards Hollywood Blvd or over by TOT or RNR). I know it's not far but figure by the time we leave F! The main areas will be packed.


They will exit F! via the backstage area that ends up by the stroller rental and restrooms next to the entrance of the park, from there you can easily walk to Echo Lake (if Hollywood Blvd is too crowded). You'll have time. 
They don't pump the music into Sunset so you'll miss an important element to the fireworks.



captaindavidhook said:


> Yullin I have a quick question, perhaps you can help me as always. My last night at Disney, I am doing the Symphony in the sky. It starts at 7:45 and you said it goes for about 10 minutes, so give or take it should be over by 8. With that said, IYHO, do you think I would have enough time to get over to Epcot to watch Illuminations to make it a spetcular ending to my trip. Just though I pick your brain. Thanks.


There are no dates announced so far when the fireworks start at 7:45pm. Here are the dates and times so far
January 5 – March 6-   fireworks are at 8pm. 

March  7  – March 12-  fireworks are at 8:30pm

March 13 – March 19-  fireworks are at 9:30pm
In any case if you watch the fireworks closer to the entrance of the park you could easily walk (about 20 minutes) or take the boat (that could take longer) and make Illuminations at 9 pm


----------



## yulilin3

had a great day yesterday at DHS. Went with my daughter and 7 of her friends that received tickets to the parks for singing at the Candlelight Processional.
We did Launch Bay around 9:30 pm and Chewie's line was 10 minutes (it said 20 minutes) and Vader was about 25 (it said 30) The girls loved both meets, here are some pics. During the Vader meet the girls said "Hi Ani" and proceeded to sing "Ani are you ok, are you ok Ani" he pretty much started them down, arms folded, in an intimidating way that they actually backed away a little 
They had a touching moment with Chewie (they all already saw the movie)


----------



## yulilin3

New cover for guidemaps for DHS starting January 4th


----------



## yulilin3

I'm happy to have been a part of such great group of  people for a couple of years now. 2016 will not be as awesome because of the lack of SWW but we can all look forward to what the powers at be have in store for us. I hope you and your families have an awesome NYE and that 2016 brings excitement, adventure and joy. MTFBWY


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> New cover for guidemaps for DHS starting January 4th



Maybe it's just my phone?  But I don't see a picture?  

Happy New Year!  This year has flown by. Hopefully,  so will 2016. It pains me each time I think of no SWW.  And Celebration so far away in London.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm happy to have been a part of such great group of  people for a couple of years now. 2016 will not be as awesome because of the lack of SWW but we can all look forward to what the powers at be have in store for us. I hope you and your families have an awesome NYE and that 2016 brings excitement, adventure and joy. MTFBWY




And so be with you


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ringing in the New Year with @soniam and our significant others at a Force Awakens IMAX 3D showing!!  Pretty excited so I decided to share here!  Can't wait to see this on a real imax.


----------



## AThrillingChase

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ringing in the New Year with @soniam and our significant others at a Force Awakens IMAX 3D showing!!  Pretty excited so I decided to share here!  Can't wait to see this on a real imax.



I tried to go see it at my local imax on Tuesday night. It was STILL sold out! This movie is a monster. I'm already worried about trying to buy the blu ray and it selling out


----------



## tarak

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ringing in the New Year with @soniam and our significant others at a Force Awakens IMAX 3D showing!!  Pretty excited so I decided to share here!  Can't wait to see this on a real imax.



I'd love to hear what you think of it on an IMAX screen. I hope to see it at our local theatre in the next week or so.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Have a Wonderful 
 
Everyone!!

I'm trying to decide which version of TFA we should see next. Last week we watched the standard version - due to older DD's motion sickness issues she didn't want the 3D version.

DH and I will either watch the 3D version or the Dolby Atmos version. For those who have seen these versions, which one would be the better choice for Round #2 as we may or may not have a Round #3.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I tried to go see it at my local imax on Tuesday night. It was STILL sold out! This movie is a monster. I'm already worried about trying to buy the blu ray and it selling out


I was actually thinking about that too, I might pre order



tarak said:


> I'd love to hear what you think of it on an IMAX screen. I hope to see it at our local theatre in the next week or so.


watched it opening night on IMAX 3D and it's amazing but I wouldn't recommend it for people who get motion sickness or headaches. The sound was a bit much for me, you could feel your seat vibrating during the battles


----------



## AThrillingChase

tarak said:


> I'd love to hear what you think of it on an IMAX screen. I hope to see it at our local theatre in the next week or so.



I definitely think it is worth it to see in imax. I saw it opening night on imax, and then again on Tuesday I did realD 3d since imax was sold out. I kind of liked the 3d effects better with realD, but the imax screen size and sound were much better imo.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> The sound was a bit much for me, you could feel your seat vibrating during the battles



That is my favorite part


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> That is my favorite part


I'm prone to migraines, have battled with them since I was 9 years old and I was so surprised and thankful that I didn't get one after the movie. I preferred the movie in  RPX 3D


----------



## tarak

yulilin3 said:


> I was actually thinking about that too, I might pre order
> 
> 
> watched it opening night on IMAX 3D and it's amazing but I wouldn't recommend it for people who get motion sickness or headaches. The sound was a bit much for me, you could feel your seat vibrating during the battles





AThrillingChase said:


> I definitely think it is worth it to see in imax. I saw it opening night on imax, and then again on Tuesday I did realD 3d since imax was sold out. I kind of liked the 3d effects better with realD, but the imax screen size and sound were much better imo.



It's probably best if I just take my middle daughter. My son can get car sick easily, so I'd rather not push it with him.


----------



## Princess Michele

I have been reading this thread for information and it has been very helpful.  We had a great day at HS on Tuesday and we will be there again tonight.  I have not seen it reported anywhere whether they will turn the Osborne lights back on for evening EMH tonight.  Yullin have you heard anything more about this?  Thank you for your wonderful thread and all of the great information.


----------



## yulilin3

Princess Michele said:


> I have been reading this thread for information and it has been very helpful.  We had a great day at HS on Tuesday and we will be there again tonight.  I have not seen it reported anywhere whether they will turn the Osborne lights back on for evening EMH tonight.  Yullin have you heard anything more about this?  Thank you for your wonderful thread and all of the great information.


The CMs have been told that they will turn them back on after the fireworks. I would watch the fireworks and then go to the lights via Star Tours/Muppets entrance. Pixar Lane will be closed for at least 15 minutes after fireworks to clear any debris


----------



## williamscm3

AThrillingChase said:


> I tried to go see it at my local imax on Tuesday night. It was STILL sold out! This movie is a monster. I'm already worried about trying to buy the blu ray and it selling out



That's crazy...I can't wait to see what the final haul for this movie is going to be..


----------



## Princess Michele

yulilin3 said:


> The CMs have been told that they will turn them back on after the fireworks. I would watch the fireworks and then go to the lights via Star Tours/Muppets entrance. Pixar Lane will be closed for at least 15 minutes after fireworks to clear any debris[/QUO



Thanks Yulilin. I think we will try to ride TSMM one more time after the fireworks when it reopens then see the lights for a final time.  Are you planning to be at HS tonight?


----------



## yulilin3

Princess Michele said:


> Thanks Yulilin. I think we will try to ride TSMM one more time after the fireworks when it reopens then see the lights for a final time.  Are you planning to be at HS tonight?


no, going to Disney Springs this year, my son is playing at Splitsville tonight until 11:30pm so catching all the live entertainment there and then watching fireworks from the highest level of the parking garage


----------



## Slapshot1188

yulilin3 said:


> *Fireworks*​
> “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular’’ Starting Jan. 5, 2016, guests will be treated to a spectacular finish to their visit to the park involving a dazzling Star Wars-themed fireworks show set to memorable Star Wars music from throughout the saga. - See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.EHjtEGAE.dpuf
> They will be nightly from Jan. 5th through March 19th
> from Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm
> March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm
> March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm



Sorry if this was asked, but the day we are going is March 5th.  That is a late Extra Magic Hours day for DHS.  The main park closure is listed at 7PM with Extra Magic Hours till 9PM.    Would the fireworks still be 8PM or would they be at 7PM so non-resort guests could watch them?

We are staying onsite, but that's our arrival day so trying to squeeze the park in on that day.


----------



## yulilin3

Slapshot1188 said:


> Sorry if this was asked, but the day we are going is March 5th.  That is a late Extra Magic Hours day for DHS.  The main park closure is listed at 7PM with Extra Magic Hours till 9PM.    Would the fireworks still be 8PM or would they be at 7PM so non-resort guests could watch them?
> 
> We are staying onsite, but that's our arrival day so trying to squeeze the park in on that day.


park hours will likely change, the dessert party has been announced and is being sold as 8 pm fireworks, I'm thinking they will change park hours until 8 pm with EMH 8 pm to 10 pm


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ringing in the New Year with @soniam and our significant others at a Force Awakens IMAX 3D showing!!  Pretty excited so I decided to share here!  Can't wait to see this on a real imax.



It turns out that they just redid it in January, so it is now the biggest IMAX in Texas. Wow! I didn't even know it was that good. Woohoo I guess I shouldn't complain anymore that we don't have a good IMAX here.


----------



## mrsmorgan

We are going at the end of February and everyone in the family is anxious for Star Wars character meets but I'm having trouble finding info on places and times.  Can anyone help with a link?


----------



## soniam

mrsmorgan said:


> We are going at the end of February and everyone in the family is anxious for Star Wars character meets but I'm having trouble finding info on places and times.  Can anyone help with a link?



 I am not sure about a link; maybe someone else can provide that. However, currently the only SW meets are at DHS in Launch Bay. It's Chewie and Vader. Sometimes that Jawas are around trading, and Stormtroopers are roaming but not available for pics.


----------



## yulilin3

mrsmorgan said:


> We are going at the end of February and everyone in the family is anxious for Star Wars character meets but I'm having trouble finding info on places and times.  Can anyone help with a link?


this is the main WDW page for all things Star Wars at the park. Like @soniam  said, only Vader and Chewie have a dedicated meet and greet spot, Jawa's come out and roam around inside  Launch Bay and that's about it for characters


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> this is the main WDW page for all things Star Wars at the park. Like @soniam  said, only Vader and Chewie have a dedicated meet and greet spot, Jawa's come out and roam around inside  Launch Bay and that's about it for characters


SO glad they decided it was OK to replace SWW with this amazing "event"......


----------



## animalkingdom15

Ok so I'm visiting WDW again Jan 18-23 and I signed up for the Symphony of the Stars party. I'm wondering if that's anything like the Star Wars Weekend dance party thing with the DJ or is this something different with no DJ and just the fireworks and desserts.


----------



## soniam

animalkingdom15 said:


> Ok so I'm visiting WDW again Jan 18-23 and I signed up for the Symphony of the Stars party. I'm wondering if that's anything like the Star Wars Weekend dance party thing with the DJ or is this something different with no DJ and just the fireworks and desserts.



I don't think it's quite the same. There's definitely fireworks, dessert, and Star Wars music, but I can't remember if we know for sure about a DJ or dance party. It hasn't started yet, so we really don't know. @yulilin3 will be attending the first night on 1/5, so she can report back.

By the way, would you like to be added to the roll call for the dessert party? If so, you can follow instructions in the SithS link in my sig or if you tell me what date you are attending, I can add you.


----------



## xApril

Happy New Year!

Spent the day at DHS - got there around 11am and parked in row 55 (can never keep straight the names of the lots lol). We pretty much just saw shows today and used our FP for Star Tours. We saw it get up to a 105 minute wait at one point! The crowd wasn't too bad (it seems we avoided most of them by going to shows and never heading up Sunset or Pixar Place after the AM) and it was a very manageable night. We tried the Dark Side Chicken and Waffles and the Corellian Fries for lunch, both very good.

We got some pixie dust sprinkled on us though! We have a favorite server at 50s Prime Time so we requested him when we checked in for our reservation. Halfway through our meal, a family came in who had six meals left on their dining plan and it was their last day. So he treated my friend and I and another party. Definitely a really nice surprise.

We watched the fireworks from "the spot" by Echo Lake. Definitely a favorite spot of mine now. I watched the Star Wars fireworks from there the other day. During SWW, I just never made it over there and I finally see now what I was missing. We headed out from the park at 12:15, got to our car by 12:30 and we made it home by 1:25am. I am usually about 20 minutes away and they were diverting traffic and had the sheriffs and Disney security out on the roads. Although it was slow-moving at times, they did a really good job with it.

Again, happy New Year and may the force be with you all for this new year!


----------



## yulilin3

animalkingdom15 said:


> Ok so I'm visiting WDW again Jan 18-23 and I signed up for the Symphony of the Stars party. I'm wondering if that's anything like the Star Wars Weekend dance party thing with the DJ or is this something different with no DJ and just the fireworks and desserts.


exactly what @soniam  said
The "Unforgettable Happens Here" Dance Party is scheduled until Jan 16th but that's just because entertainment CM get their schedules only a couple of weeks in advance. The DJ is scheduled to be there from 5:00 pm until 7:30 pm and some Disney characters should come out and dance (not SW at this point).
Like Soniam said I'll be there on Tuesday and report back


----------



## yulilin3

changed the title to reflect what the main discussion is now. Maybe people in search of fireworks info will come here first instead of opening a new thread


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I guess Lucas got a lot of heat after his most recent bitter statement... This makes me wonder if there's some sort of "cooperation" (I.e. You can't bad mouth us) clause in his contract with Disney...

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...ey-white-slavers-in-recently-aired-interview/


----------



## yulilin3

The Disneyland, Frozen, Star Wars float just passed through the Tournament of Roses parade, pics taken from my TV. It looked awesome


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> The Disneyland, Frozen, Star Wars float just passed through the Tournament of Roses parade, pics taken from my TV. It looked awesome


Best display by far, right?!?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Best display by far, right?!?


Yes!! Steph and I said "Ok, we're done with the parade"


----------



## yulilin3

for those who missed it


----------



## LWILDP

I have to ask...... where is "The Spot" at Echo lake to watch the fireworks??
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

LWILDP said:


> I have to ask...... where is "The Spot" at Echo lake to watch the fireworks??
> Thanks!


Right across 50s Prime Time, close to Echo Lake, there's a ledge that you can sit on and watch the fireworks from, unobstructed view, no buildings or trees and you can also hear the music. Most photographers and videographers prefer this spot.
Here are some of my pics from that spot












video from that spot


----------



## alhurricane

Has anybody done the Disney Visa Star Wars Meet n Greet? If so, who did you get to meet?


----------



## soniam

alhurricane said:


> Has anybody done the Disney Visa Star Wars Meet n Greet? If so, who did you get to meet?



I haven't done it, but I have read that it's Vader.


----------



## michygoomy

Saw.the fireworks last night and they were wonderful!  It was a long wait without much to do because of all the early closings but it was so worth it!

We also loveD the added scents to ST.


----------



## yulilin3

alhurricane said:


> Has anybody done the Disney Visa Star Wars Meet n Greet? If so, who did you get to meet?


I've done it and it's Darth Vader, same background as the regular meet and greet as well


----------



## yulilin3

michygoomy said:


> Saw.the fireworks last night and they were wonderful!  It was a long wait without much to do because of all the early closings but it was so worth it!
> 
> We also loveD the added scents to ST.


The only 2 attractions that close early are TSMM and GMR, other than that all other attractions are open until park closing


----------



## yulilin3

Watched the movie for a 3rd time yesterday (regular D  ) it's Stephanie's 4th time, at Disney Springs, with my sister (not a fan of SW tried to watch Episode I and fell asleep) and 9 year old nephew (doesn't know much about SW but likes some characters) and they both loved it, my sister actually thanked me for convincing her to watch it she thought it was very entertaining.
Still a bunch of people in the movie theater watching for the first time, you could tell when they would clap, cheer and gasp at all the pivotal moments. I'm really trying to get on board with Kylo Ren as a villain but I just can't


----------



## jane2073

He doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Sydney2977

I'm so excited to get to meet some SW characters without going to SWW and the fireworks sound cool too! For the night of March 11 when we will be at DHS, the WDW site says F! is at 7:30, park closes at 8:30, and emh are 8:30-10:30. It does not list the time for the SitS yet, but according to your posted list it would be at 8:30. If we go see F! do you think we'd have time to make it out and to a good spot to see SitS? While we love F! I would skip it to see SitS. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Sydney2977 said:


> I'm so excited to get to meet some SW characters without going to SWW and the fireworks sound cool too! For the night of March 11 when we will be at DHS, the WDW site says F! is at 7:30, park closes at 8:30, and emh are 8:30-10:30. It does not list the time for the SitS yet, but according to your posted list it would be at 8:30. If we go see F! do you think we'd have time to make it out and to a good spot to see SitS? While we love F! I would skip it to see SitS. Thanks!


yes you would have time to make the fireworks, as long as there is 30 minutes between the ending of F! and the start of the fireworks you'll have time. I always say to give yourself about 15 minutes to exit the theater and get yourself to Hollywood Blvd, from there you can stay at Hollywood Blvd or go to the Echo Lake area. If, by any chance, they add a second F! showing, after the fireworks, go to that one as it will be less stressful.


----------



## yulilin3

The weather is looking great for the first night of the Dessert Party (thanks again @soniam ) high of 65 and 0% chance of rain. A full report on that with pictures to come
On the other hand the last day of Osborne lights (tomorrow) doesn't look that great, 80% chance of an all day rain event


----------



## yulilin3

twitter users, if you love following Emo Kylo Ren check out Very Lonely Luke


----------



## CJK

Does anyone know when Star Tours will return to random sequences? I have a FP for it today, but am getting over the flu and am worried about riding. I really want to see the new scenes. We are back in late January, but don't know if it will be random by then. Tia!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Does anyone know when Star Tours will return to random sequences? I have a FP for it today, but am getting over the flu and am worried about riding. I really want to see the new scenes. We are back in late January, but don't know if it will be random by then. Tia!


no date has been given, sorry.


----------



## HCinKC

ODS and I went for a second time yesterday. We saw regular 2D the first time, did 3D IMAX yesterday. I actually preferred 2D. I felt like the 3D looked too computer generated/fake. IMAX is great though!



yulilin3 said:


> I'm really trying to get on board with Kylo Ren as a villain but I just can't.


You know, after watching another time, I'm not entirely sure he will end up being the main villain. I feel like they will build up some of these others, General Hux especially, to be the true bad guys. OTOH, I did notice something this time that I didn't the first which seems to say he is the main bad guy...or they are being tricky. Ahhh, just release the next one!


----------



## HCinKC

HCinKC said:


> ODS and I went for a second time yesterday. We saw regular 2D the first time, did 3D IMAX yesterday. I actually preferred 2D. I felt like the 3D looked too computer generated/fake. IMAX is great though!
> 
> 
> You know, after watching another time, I'm not entirely sure he will end up being the main villain. I feel like they will build up some of these others, General Hux especially, to be the true bad guys. OTOH, I did notice something this time that I didn't the first which seems to say he is the main bad guy...or they are being tricky. Ahhh, just release the next one!


Oh yeah, I was also going to say that the 9am showing on New Years Day was not full. There were about a dozen of us in a theatre that probably sat 300 lol. Maybe try a before noon showing if you're having trouble.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> I'm really trying to get on board with Kylo Ren as a villain but I just can't





HCinKC said:


> You know, after watching another time, I'm not entirely sure he will end up being the main villain. I feel like they will build up some of these others, General Hux especially, to be the true bad guys. OTOH, I did notice something this time that I didn't the first which seems to say he is the main bad guy...or they are being tricky. Ahhh, just release the next one!



OK, it's January 2nd so I'm going to talk freely about the movie. Hope that's okay with everyone -- I think we said by the 1st of year, it would be okay. I agree, it's hard to get on board with Kylo Ren as the main bad guy, but after seeing it the second time, he's growing on me a little more. Killing Han made him a little more believable. Just a side note, the morning of the 18th when I saw a spoiler on Twitter, it was a retweet from CNN from CNN Financial about something completely unrelated to entertainment. I foolishly scrolled down to read the comments and the first one just says, "HAN SOLO DIES". Ugghhh, I was so mad! I didn't even look at Twitter until after I saw the movie the next day. So, needless to say, I knew what was going to happen on that bridge w/ Han and Ben. One thing I can't figure out (although, I'm sure I could Google it), but why in the battle scene with Rey did Kylo Ren keep hitting himself on his wound? What are you thoughts that Snoke could be Darth Plagueis (that Palpatine describes to Anakin)? I don't think Rey is Luke's daughter for a lot of reasons. Thoughts? Sorry, I've been wanting to discuss for a while!




yulilin3 said:


> twitter users, if you love following Emo Kylo Ren check out Very Lonely Luke



I have been following Emo Kylo Ren -- I'll have to check out Lonely Luke!


----------



## cvjpirate

One thing I can't figure out (although, I'm sure I could Google it), but why in the battle scene with Rey did Kylo Ren keep hitting himself on his wound?
Some people, and I am one of them, when I hurt myself I will hit it or hit a different part of my body. It lessons the pain a little and gets me focused. Yes I am strange, just ask my daughters.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I have 2 questions from the movie  - so don't read any further if you haven't seen it!!!

Why did R2 go into low mode or whatever when Luke left (one would think to save battery or something but C-3PO is still going strong so why would R2 have to conserve?) and why did he suddenly 'wake' up?  I would have thought maybe he'd 'turn on' when the other part of the map appeared (earlier in the movie) or maybe when Rey was around (having the force?)  it just seemed Random that he 'woke up' when he did....    Also I'm of the belief that the last 2 characters that you see in the movie are in fact parent and child (being vague in case someone accidentally reads this)


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> OK, it's January 2nd so I'm going to talk freely about the movie. Hope that's okay with everyone -- I think we said by the 1st of year, it would be okay. I agree, it's hard to get on board with Kylo Ren as the main bad guy, but after seeing it the second time, he's growing on me a little more. Killing Han made him a little more believable. Just a side note, the morning of the 18th when I saw a spoiler on Twitter, it was a retweet from CNN from CNN Financial about something completely unrelated to entertainment. I foolishly scrolled down to read the comments and the first one just says, "HAN SOLO DIES". Ugghhh, I was so mad! I didn't even look at Twitter until after I saw the movie the next day. So, needless to say, I knew what was going to happen on that bridge w/ Han and Ben. One thing I can't figure out (although, I'm sure I could Google it), but why in the battle scene with Rey did Kylo Ren keep hitting himself on his wound? What are you thoughts that Snoke could be Darth Plagueis (that Palpatine describes to Anakin)? I don't think Rey is Luke's daughter for a lot of reasons. Thoughts? Sorry, I've been wanting to discuss for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following Emo Kylo Ren -- I'll have to check out Lonely Luke!


I think Kylo hits himself to feel the pain and get enraged.
I also don't think Rey is a Skywalker at all, and would want her to be a separate family, when Maz says to her "you know that the people you are waiting for are not coming back" that means to me that her family just abandoned her for whatever reason. Maz also says to look to the future. When you see her flashback she's a girl, about 6 years old, she would know if Luke was her family by that point right?
I don't like going through so many theories, I have already heard so many. I like to just go with the movie. Snoke is Plagueis would be a good twist but isn't it that there are always only One Master and one Apprentice...if Snoke was still alive somehow that wouldn't work since Sidious had Maul, then Dooku and then Vader


----------



## yulilin3

I will say the only thing I would love to know is who is the old guy at the beginning.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I will say the only thing I would love to know is who is the old guy at the beginning.



According to my son's books DO Readers 1 Star Wars the Force Awakens New Adventure by David Festina and DV Star Wars the Force Awakens Visual Dictionary,  he is Lor San Tekka, an explorer and long time real ally.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Oh my, you all are discussing! I've been lurking since we saw the movie Christmas eve, still in mourning.  so much so we are redoing our downstairs and I added a Han frozen in carbonite Fathead to our design.
I am stumped on the Luke connection. Is the force just really strong with Rey then? Can't wait to see the stories develop...


----------



## yulilin3

Times Guide for next week. The dance party has been renamed "Adventure Happens Here" dance party.


----------



## Music City Mama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I have 2 questions from the movie  - so don't read any further if you haven't seen it!!!
> 
> Why did R2 go into low mode or whatever when Luke left (one would think to save battery or something but C-3PO is still going strong so why would R2 have to conserve?) and why did he suddenly 'wake' up?  I would have thought maybe he'd 'turn on' when the other part of the map appeared (earlier in the movie) or maybe when Rey was around (having the force?)  it just seemed Random that he 'woke up' when he did....    Also I'm of the belief that the last 2 characters that you see in the movie are in fact parent and child (being vague in case someone accidentally reads this)



I took it as R2 was "depressed" (as depressed as a droid can be), hence, the low mode. I guess he came out of his depressed state once the Starkiller Base was destroyed.



yulilin3 said:


> I think Kylo hits himself to feel the pain and get enraged.
> I also don't think Rey is a Skywalker at all, and would want her to be a separate family, when Maz says to her "you know that the people you are waiting for are not coming back" that means to me that her family just abandoned her for whatever reason. Maz also says to look to the future. When you see her flashback she's a girl, about 6 years old, she would know if Luke was her family by that point right?
> I don't like going through so many theories, I have already heard so many. I like to just go with the movie. Snoke is Plagueis would be a good twist but isn't it that there are always only One Master and one Apprentice...if Snoke was still alive somehow that wouldn't work since Sidious had Maul, then Dooku and then Vader



I also think Kylo Ren hits himself to get himself angry, but my 8 year old seems to think that there is more significance to it by showing the blood on the snow -- I'm not so sure about that, though. 

Reasons I don't think Rey is Luke's daughter:

1. TOO OBVIOUS
2. Like you said, she was old enough when she was abandoned in Jakku to know something.
3. As strong as Leia's intuition was that she knew something had happened when Ben killed Han, I would think she'd also have the intuition to know her own niece.
4. I think Ben/KR would know his cousin, or at least have the "sense" to know know her from somewhere.
5. If Jedis aren't supposed to fall in love, I think it would be lame that they have Luke repeat what his father did.


----------



## czmom

Question about Symphony in the Stars- why is it only through March? Any chance they will continue it? We are going early May and would love to see the show.


----------



## msmama

My stupid force awakenes complaint (since we are now discussing). 

I don't think Han and Leia would've named their kid Ben. Han barely knew him and Leia knew him as Oni Wan!  It makes more sense to me that Luke would've named a kid Ben. (Although I know he was Ben in the expanded universe before that went away). It just bugs me, like "we need an old SW name" and Yoda doesn't work. 

There's a really cool fan theory out there about Kylo Ren and the big bad guy (that you could google if you want). It's somebody's dads theory is what I saw it called. 

I think it's even harder to take Kylor Ren seriously after reading emo Kylo Ren, which is totally my new favorite Twitter ever!!  My favorite is KR and Hux sorting themselves into Hogwarts houses!!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I have 2 questions from the movie  - so don't read any further if you haven't seen it!!!
> 
> Why did R2 go into low mode or whatever when Luke left (one would think to save battery or something but C-3PO is still going strong so why would R2 have to conserve?) and why did he suddenly 'wake' up?  I would have thought maybe he'd 'turn on' when the other part of the map appeared (earlier in the movie) or maybe when Rey was around (having the force?)  it just seemed Random that he 'woke up' when he did....


J.J. Abrams has said that it was BB-8's initial contact that triggered R2 to wake up, but that it took a while for him to fully do so because R2 is old.


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> Question about Symphony in the Stars- why is it only through March? Any chance they will continue it? We are going early May and would love to see the show.


They could extend them but nothing has been said about that.  Disney is dragging their feet on releasing updated schedules, at this point you can only see the schedule for the fireworks until the end of this month even though we know they will continue because of the dessert party.
Just keep checking this thread for updates information


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> My stupid force awakenes complaint (since we are now discussing).
> 
> I don't think Han and Leia would've named their kid Ben. Han barely knew him and Leia knew him as Oni Wan!  It makes more sense to me that Luke would've named a kid Ben. (Although I know he was Ben in the expanded universe before that went away). It just bugs me, like "we need an old SW name" and Yoda doesn't work.
> 
> There's a really cool fan theory out there about Kylo Ren and the big bad guy (that you could google if you want). It's somebody's dads theory is what I saw it called.
> 
> I think it's even harder to take Kylor Ren seriously after reading emo Kylo Ren, which is totally my new favorite Twitter ever!!  My favorite is KR and Hux sorting themselves into Hogwarts houses!!


my thoughts exactly on the name


----------



## Music City Mama

msmama said:


> My stupid force awakenes complaint (since we are now discussing).
> 
> I don't think Han and Leia would've named their kid Ben. Han barely knew him and Leia knew him as Oni Wan!  It makes more sense to me that Luke would've named a kid Ben. (Although I know he was Ben in the expanded universe before that went away). It just bugs me, like "we need an old SW name" and Yoda doesn't work.
> 
> There's a really cool fan theory out there about Kylo Ren and the big bad guy (that you could google if you want). It's somebody's dads theory is what I saw it called.
> 
> I think it's even harder to take Kylor Ren seriously after reading emo Kylo Ren, which is totally my new favorite Twitter ever!!  My favorite is KR and Hux sorting themselves into Hogwarts houses!!



I thought the same thing about the name -- made no sense. LOL re: Yoda doesn't work.

I know what you mean about taking Kylo Ren even less seriously after reading Emo Kylo Ren. Also loved the Hogwarts houses tweet and the one about celebrating Wookie Day.



yulilin3 said:


> They could extend them but nothing has been said about that.  Disney is dragging their feet on releasing updated schedules, at this point you can only see the schedule for the fireworks until the end of this month even though we know they will continue because of the dessert party.
> Just keep checking this thread for updates information



Fingers crossed that they do extend them -- we'll be there in early June.


----------



## JayLeeJay

After 15 days in the cold and snow, Lewis and I are back in FL - to cold and rain. We were finally able to see the movie on our trip and loved it! We are at Hollywood studios today and were planning on seeing fireworks but not sure with the rain. We also (foolishly?) have the Osborne dinner reception booked. We were really close to cancelling since I'm fairly certain they will have to use their covered area but we've been looking forward to it and the shadow box so we kept it.


----------



## cel_disney

They BETTER do something for Dark Side Race Weekend (April 15-17)!!!   I'm subscribing to the idea that they are dragging their feet because they don't know the construction schedule well enough and might need a few nights without them or something?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cel_disney said:


> They BETTER do something for Dark Side Race Weekend (April 15-17)!!!   I'm subscribing to the idea that they are dragging their feet because they don't know the construction schedule well enough and might need a few nights without them or something?


I am hoping this as well!! If I survive the 5K + 10K + half in DL, I feel like I'll deserve some fireworks in WDW, no?!?


----------



## maxiesmom

Can you guys please make a separate thread to discuss the movie?  Not all of us have seen it yet (work retail, been doing 6 days a week) and while we still want info on the Disney Studios and Star Wars stuff in the parks, we don't want to see movie spoilers.  That, or I will have to stop reading here in hopes of getting any parks info.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Disney Dining reported today saying Star Wars weekend will continue summer 2016, anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

MommyinHonduras said:


> Disney Dining reported today saying Star Wars weekend will continue summer 2016, anyone else hear anything?


I'm confused what does that mean?  Does that mean they will bring back Star Wars Weekends? or that the current Star Wars offerings will continue through the Summer?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Sorry link would not copy and paste.  Here is what it says:

Disney’s Hollywood Studios

Star Wars Weekends began back in 1997, and they became an annual event in 2003. By 2014 they had grown to five weekends in May and June. Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays the Force takes over the parks. There are celebrity shows, a motorcade,_Star Wars_ characters, event merchandise, and special dining experiences. The nights end with a _Star Wars_ themed fireworks show. With a new event called Season of the Force announced for early 2016 many people feared the end of Star Wars Weekends, but that does not (yet) seem to be the case. According to the Walt Disney World website Star Wars Weekends will be held Summer, 2016, so the traditional dates may change. Keep checking Disney Dining for more information as it becomes available.


----------



## Iowamomof4

MommyinHonduras said:


> Sorry link would not copy and paste.  Here is what it says:
> 
> Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> 
> Star Wars Weekends began back in 1997, and they became an annual event in 2003. By 2014 they had grown to five weekends in May and June. Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays the Force takes over the parks. There are celebrity shows, a motorcade,_Star Wars_ characters, event merchandise, and special dining experiences. The nights end with a _Star Wars_ themed fireworks show. With a new event called Season of the Force announced for early 2016 many people feared the end of Star Wars Weekends, but that does not (yet) seem to be the case. According to the Walt Disney World website Star Wars Weekends will be held Summer, 2016, so the traditional dates may change. Keep checking Disney Dining for more information as it becomes available.



They're recycling an old email. The information has changed (no Star Wars Weekends on the website anymore) but Disney Dining never updated their information. I've found this to be the case with them several times over the past year. It's frustrating, to be sure.


----------



## Skywise

They're out of Death Star glow cubes at Backlot Express!



I'll just have to settle..


----------



## HopperFan

czmom said:


> Question about Symphony in the Stars- why is it only through March? Any chance they will continue it? We are going early May and would love to see the show.





yulilin3 said:


> They could extend them but nothing has been said about that.  Disney is dragging their feet on releasing updated schedules, at this point you can only see the schedule for the fireworks until the end of this month even though we know they will continue because of the dessert party.
> Just keep checking this thread for updates information



The hope I'm holding on to is they filed permits in November for building permanent fireworks bunkers for DHS on the other side of World Drive.  This allows fireworks to continue without new construction/lands being an issue.


----------



## nherbert

I don't know if this has been reported anywhere or not, Rode star tours today, still showing the new movie segment for those wanting to know. Anyway, In the final segment where they show one of the old scenes, in the underwater one which ends with the screen cracking and being penetrated by the nose of another ship - well it's changed today (not sure when the change happened but earlier in December it still had screen cracking), the screen didn't crack anymore. I won't say what happened so as not to ruin it for others, but I wanted to let people know it's changed. I wonder if any of the others have changed...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> They're recycling an old email. The information has changed (no Star Wars Weekends on the website anymore) but Disney Dining never updated their information. I've found this to be the case with them several times over the past year. It's frustrating, to be sure.


Left hand, meet right hand... grrr...


----------



## HCinKC

I agree that Kylo kept hitting himself to feed off the pain, anger, hatred. Remember he said that he felt the light side calling him. I think it might take extra effort for him to be bad. On a side note, I noticed the second time that Snoke calls him the master of the knights of ren, then it seems like Rey's force vision included him surrounded by Knights although it's hard to tell with the darkness. So maybe more of them in future movies?

I'm not sure about Snoke=Plagueis, but I suppose it could be possible. According to Palpatine, he was trying to overcome death. Maybe he found a way to revive himself hence looking like the mess that he does. Still, that would beg the question why the Knights of Ren instead of Sith Lord and apprentice?

I agree that R2 powered down in response to Luke's disappearance. I think he was sad or angry or whatever. That's interesting about what JJ Abrhams said. R2's awakening was rather convenient. I thought it was because he did catch the map piece, was searching for the rest, and powered full when he found it. I didn't think he was totally off, and that he was still aware of what was happening around him.

Rey as Luke's daughter does have questions. Yes, she seemed old enough to have known her family...unless Luke didn't know and the mother never told Rey. That still leaves the question of Luke, Leia, and Kylo not sensing it at all. I suppose maybe Luke could, and we don't know because it's the last shot. As for the Jedi, I know old canon is gone, but Luke & Leia did change that policy of no attachments for the new order.

One thing that bothers me is that there is no explanation about how the Republic, Resistance, and First Order are all doing their jive. I guess that is what the new books are for, but sheesh, give me a little something in the movie. I guess the books also give insight into Poe's history, the old man, and more. I have put in library holds, but I am impatient! I was at Toys R Us earlier, and they had a book that gives background stories for Rey, Finn, and Poe. Ooo, and I also hope they tell how the heck Maz got her hands on Ani's saber. And is anyone else hoping for some force ghosts? Haha!


----------



## yulilin3

nherbert said:


> I don't know if this has been reported anywhere or not, Rode star tours today, still showing the new movie segment for those wanting to know. Anyway, In the final segment where they show one of the old scenes, in the underwater one which ends with the screen cracking and being penetrated by the nose of another ship - well it's changed today (not sure when the change happened but earlier in December it still had screen cracking), the screen didn't crack anymore. I won't say what happened so as not to ruin it for others, but I wanted to let people know it's changed. I wonder if any of the others have changed...


they have added some different things to the old scenes as well. It's pretty cool that now you don't know which easter egg you're getting even though you know the old scenes. You could see Boba with Vader at the beginning scene, Jar Jar being run over instead of him avoiding the ship, the paint splatter at the end instead of cracked window, the Millennium Falcon instead of the Starspeeder...


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> I'm really trying to get on board with Kylo Ren as a villain but I just can't



I really like how erratic and clearly unhinged he is. Darth Vader is of course terrifying and...you know...Darth Vader, but he appears more stable and dare I say, calm. But a villain who has lost his mind and destroys things just cuz is much more frightening to me. There is no logic there, just rage and unpredictability. I feel like he could do something more horrific later on than we have seen (and that's saying a lot with the blowing up planets thing) just...you know, cuz. Actually, I guess he kinda already did 



yulilin3 said:


> twitter users, if you love following Emo Kylo Ren check out Very Lonely Luke



Whoever started Emo Kylo is a genius. The 2nd time I saw the movie, after the twitter account, I did definitely look at him as an angsty teenager. lol. Thanks for the tip on Luke! ETA - hysterical. Just read them all and they may even be funnier.



Music City Mama said:


> One thing I can't figure out (although, I'm sure I could Google it), but why in the battle scene with Rey did Kylo Ren keep hitting himself on his wound?



I agree with a previous poster - I've seen it a lot in war and action movies to balance out the pain. Kind of like when you pinch yourself and it takes away the attention from the injury really hurting you so you can push on. Though I am sure it helped pump him up to fight too.


----------



## txcorey

Whoever started Emo Kylo is a genius. The 2nd time I saw the movie, after the twitter account, I did definitely look at him as an angsty teenager. lol. Thanks for the tip on Luke! ETA - hysterical. Just read them all and they may even be funnier.



I agree with a previous poster - I've seen it a lot in war and action movies to balance out the pain. Kind of like when you pinch yourself and it takes away the attention from the injury really hurting you so you can push on. Though I am sure it helped pump him up to fight too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## txcorey

Does anyone know if there is any advantage to an 8am sci fi breakfast to get ahead of the crowds to sign up for jedi training academy? Park opens at 9am.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thanks @soniam for BB-8!  Maybe he can melt Chopper's cold heart.


----------



## Iowamomof4

txcorey said:


> Does anyone know if there is any advantage to an 8am sci fi breakfast to get ahead of the crowds to sign up for jedi training academy? Park opens at 9am.



You probably wouldn't be done eating in time to be at the front of the line. You're better off just being at DHS early.


----------



## soniam

Disney Store has a new Captain Phasma MB. I want one with Rey!

http://www.disneystore.com/troop-le...ar-wars-the-force-awakens/mp/1393681/1029720/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Disney Store has a new Captain Phasma MB. I want one with Rey!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/troop-le...ar-wars-the-force-awakens/mp/1393681/1029720/



I'd just throw the Phasma one down the garbage chute.  I feel like they really misfired with her character.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd just throw the Phasma one down the garbage chute.  I feel like they really misfired with her character.



Me too


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd just throw the Phasma one down the garbage chute.  I feel like they really misfired with her character.



They DRASTICALLY overstated her importance during all the media interviews and ad campaigns for the movie. What a disappointment! Hopefully they bring her back in future installments. There's potential for a good story line between her and Finn.


----------



## indyannamom

Eagerly awaiting dessert party reviews... I have a reservation for DH and I...but he's debating whether it's a good idea (we only have one night at DHS and Fantasmic is my favorite show & we can't do both)


----------



## soniam

indyannamom said:


> Eagerly awaiting dessert party reviews... I have a reservation for DH and I...but he's debating whether it's a good idea (we only have one night at DHS and Fantasmic is my favorite show & we can't do both)



It starts tomorrow night. @yulilin3 will report back.


----------



## CindySwims

txcorey said:


> Does anyone know if there is any advantage to an 8am sci fi breakfast to get ahead of the crowds to sign up for jedi training academy? Park opens at 9am.



I was at HS on Saturday. It was a high crowd day. We signed up for Jedi training about 9:30 and had plenty of shows to choose from. We didn't make rope drop. Almost all were open. When we came back to check in just before 1pm there were still kids signing up and they had a choice of later times as well. They don't seem to be filling up as fast right now. Taking more kids per show seems to have helped the sign up not be so competitive.


----------



## yulilin3

CindySwims said:


> I was at HS on Saturday. It was a high crowd day. We signed up for Jedi training about 9:30 and had plenty of shows to choose from. We didn't make rope drop. Almost all were open. When we came back to check in just before 1pm there were still kids signing up and they had a choice of later times as well. They don't seem to be filling up as fast right now. Taking more kids per show seems to have helped the sign up not be so competitive.


that's good to know. Since they are doing 2 tiers (30 kids per show) it makes sense for them to have more spots. Of course, now that we are entering the "slow" months the number of shows will diminish.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Has there been any actual word on where they are putting the new Star Wars area - I've seen speculation (around Echo Lake and the Streets of America) but do we actually know yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Has there been any actual word on where they are putting the new Star Wars area - I've seen speculation (around Echo Lake and the Streets of America) but do we actually know yet?


no one knows for sure. It should be the area around streets of America/Pizza Planet (that's why there's concern that Muppetvision might leave)


----------



## momof1princess

Okay, since this thread has gotten SO long, and so much has happened since it started, I'm asking a stupid question:
We'll be at DHS on 2/1, and my SW obsessed husband is wanting to see the Symphony In The Stars fireworks. So, just to confirm what I read on page 1 of the thread: the show will happen on 2/1 at 8:00pm? One more question, that just came to me: Where would we get the best view?


----------



## CJK

Are we assuming that the fireworks are at 8pm in February? For our dates, the park is still scheduled to close at 7pm, but I know there will be fireworks thanks to the dessert party. Is 8pm the fireworks start time?


----------



## hiroMYhero

momof1princess said:


> Okay, since this thread has gotten SO long, and so much has happened since it started, I'm asking a stupid question:
> We'll be at DHS on 2/1, and my SW obsessed husband is wanting to see the Symphony In The Stars fireworks. So, just to confirm what I read on page 1 of the thread: the show will happen on 2/1 at 8:00pm? One more question, that just came to me: Where would we get the best view?





CJK said:


> Are we assuming that the fireworks are at 8pm in February? For our dates, the park is still scheduled to close at 7pm, but I know there will be fireworks thanks to the dessert party. Is 8pm the fireworks start time?


yulilin has the times in Post #11: 8:00p.

Disney had to re-work Fantasmic's scheduling so that guests in Fantasmic had time to exit the amphitheater and then find a spot to watch the fireworks. So, 7:00 for Fant and then fireworks @ 8:00.


----------



## momof1princess

hiroMYhero said:


> yulilin has the times in Post #11: 8:00p.
> 
> Disney had to re-work Fantasmic's scheduling so that guests in Fantasmic had time to exit the amphitheater and then find a spot to watch the fireworks. So, 7:00 for Fant and then fireworks @ 8:00.



Thank you!  My husband is going to be a very happy camper!


----------



## cdnjason

MOVIE SPOILER ALERT!  Don't read further, if you haven't seen the Force Awakens.

I know there's been some discussion on here about the new characters.  Sorry, I haven't read all of it.  But, has anyone discussed who Rey is?  I know there's been some discussion about Kylo Ren.  I think Rey is Obi-Wan Kenobi's granddaughter.  Think about it.  She was able to use his lightsaber.  Isn't that supposed to be impossible...unless they are related.  

Sorry if this has been discussed.  I haven't had a chance to review this entire thread.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

cdnjason said:


> MOVIE SPOILER ALERT!  Don't read further, if you haven't seen the Force Awakens.
> 
> I know there's been some discussion on here about the new characters.  Sorry, I haven't read all of it.  But, has anyone discussed who Rey is?  I know there's been some discussion about Kylo Ren.  I think Rey is Obi-Wan Kenobi's granddaughter.  Think about it.  She was able to use his lightsaber.  Isn't that supposed to be impossible...unless they are related.
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed.  I haven't had a chance to review this entire thread.



I didn't think he had any children... I (personally ) still think Rey is Luke's daughter


----------



## cdnjason

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I didn't think he had any children... I (personally ) still think Rey is Luke's daughter


I thought so too.  Except it being the most obvious scenario.  So, expecting a twist...I'm going with OB1's granddaughter.  The lightsaber being the hint.


----------



## Huggups

After seeing TFA this weekend, I am now officially excited about SW @ DHS! I'm like R2 rocking back and forth! It can't come fast enough for me!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I didn't think he had any children... I (personally ) still think Rey is Luke's daughter



Me too. I finally gave up trying to figure it out and reading into the little signs and what nots because it was driving me crazy! But my biggest one, is yes it would be obvious. But not everything in SW was all that veiled. And SW has really always been a story about the Skywalker family. I believe George said something to that effect before, and Disney really is trying to stick to the roots of SW this time around. So why not?


----------



## cdnjason

Huggups said:


> After seeing TFA this weekend, I am now officially excited about SW @ DHS! I'm like R2 rocking back and forth! It can't come fast enough for me!


Me too!


----------



## HCinKC

momof1princess said:


> One more question, that just came to me: Where would we get the best view?


Yuli's spot is fantastic. It's right across from 50s Prime Time in front of Echo Lake. There's a ledge to sit on, or a spot on the sidewalk is just as good.



cdnjason said:


> MOVIE SPOILER ALERT!  Don't read further, if you haven't seen the Force Awakens.
> 
> I know there's been some discussion on here about the new characters.  Sorry, I haven't read all of it.  But, has anyone discussed who Rey is?  I know there's been some discussion about Kylo Ren.  I think Rey is Obi-Wan Kenobi's granddaughter.  Think about it.  She was able to use his lightsaber.  Isn't that supposed to be impossible...unless they are related.
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed.  I haven't had a chance to review this entire thread.


Unless they are drastically changing the history, Obi-Wan never had children. I suppose he could have when he went into hiding. However, that lightsaber is Anakin's, not Obi-Wan's.  Anyone can use a lightsaber though. I think the problem for normal folks comes with controlling it. That is actually one thing that bothered me about Finn, unless he is also force sensitive. Anyone can use one, but it takes the Force to control the blade, heat, vibrations, etc. That is why most normal people can only use one for a small amount of time before the difficulty (and quite frankly pain) overwhelm them.

I agree that it is obvious, but I also fall into the "Rey is Luke's daughter" camp. I am assuming he doesn't know about her...like Anakin didn't know about Luke and Leia. There are a lot of echos from the old movies.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HCinKC said:


> Yuli's spot is fantastic. It's right across from 50s Prime Time in front of Echo Lake. There's a ledge to sit on, or a spot on the sidewalk is just as good.
> 
> 
> Unless they are drastically changing the history, Obi-Wan never had children. I suppose he could have when he went into hiding. However, that lightsaber is Anakin's, not Obi-Wan's.  Anyone can use a lightsaber though. I think the problem for normal folks comes with controlling it. That is actually one thing that bothered me about Finn, unless he is also force sensitive. Anyone can use one, but it takes the Force to control the blade, heat, vibrations, etc. That is why most normal people can only use one for a small amount of time before the difficulty (and quite frankly pain) overwhelm them.
> 
> I agree that it is obvious, but I also fall into the "Rey is Luke's daughter" camp. I am assuming he doesn't know about her...like Anakin didn't know about Luke and Leia. There are a lot of echos from the old movies.



Rey has to be Luke's daughter.  There are about 20 hints, one of the bigger ones being when Maz went to hand her the lightsaber and said that it belonged to luke, and his father before him, and now it calls to you.  That line would make no sense if Rey was some random girl.  

I think what happened is that Kylo Ren couldn't bring himself to kill her when he killed the other apprentices, so he took her and dumped her on Jakku and she developed some sort of PTSD that blocked her from the force and blocked her powers.

Why else would Kylo freak out when 'a girl on Jakku' is mentioned.  Why would he care about a random girl from Jakku unless he dumped his cousin there.

Having his nephew kill his daughter and all the other apprentices is the only excuse I can think for Luke to go hide from the galaxy.  If for some reason Luke dumped Rey that would be character assassination for him and I couldn't like him anymore.


----------



## cdnjason

HCinKC said:


> Yuli's spot is fantastic. It's right across from 50s Prime Time in front of Echo Lake. There's a ledge to sit on, or a spot on the sidewalk is just as good.
> 
> 
> Unless they are drastically changing the history, Obi-Wan never had children. I suppose he could have when he went into hiding. However, that lightsaber is Anakin's, not Obi-Wan's.  Anyone can use a lightsaber though. I think the problem for normal folks comes with controlling it. That is actually one thing that bothered me about Finn, unless he is also force sensitive. Anyone can use one, but it takes the Force to control the blade, heat, vibrations, etc. That is why most normal people can only use one for a small amount of time before the difficulty (and quite frankly pain) overwhelm them.
> 
> I agree that it is obvious, but I also fall into the "Rey is Luke's daughter" camp. I am assuming he doesn't know about her...like Anakin didn't know about Luke and Leia. There are a lot of echos from the old movies.


Wait...you are correct.  The lightsaber that "called" to Rey was Luke's, which was given to him by Obi-Wan, which used to be Anakin's. You have a good memory.  I guess I'm overthinking this whole deal.  Can't wait until May of 2017.


----------



## jessicag13

SW:TFA spoilers/theories below
i'm also leaning towards rey being luke's daughter- though mr. sunday movies on youtube laid out a pretty good theory about being related to obi-wan- especially with the marketing machine that is disney, that relationship would definitely create interest in an upcoming origin movie for obi-wan.







OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rey has to be Luke's daughter.  There are about 20 hints, one of the bigger ones being when Maz went to hand her the lightsaber and said that it belonged to luke, and his father before him, and now it calls to you.  That line would make no sense if Rey was some random girl.
> 
> I think what happened is that Kylo Ren couldn't bring himself to kill her when he killed the other apprentices, so he took her and dumped her on Jakku and she developed some sort of PTSD that blocked her from the force and blocked her powers.
> 
> Why else would Kylo freak out when 'a girl on Jakku' is mentioned.  Why would he care about a random girl from Jakku unless he dumped his cousin there.
> 
> Having his nephew kill his daughter and all the other apprentices is the only excuse I can think for Luke to go hide from the galaxy.  If for some reason Luke dumped Rey that would be character assassination for him and I couldn't like him anymore.


i really like the idea that kylo ren dropped her off- though, for me, luke leaving her there wouldn't ruin his character for me- if he really thought she'd be safer without him, it'd be a tough but understandable thing for me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jessicag13 said:


> SW:TFA spoilers/theories below
> i'm also leaning towards rey being luke's daughter- though mr. sunday movies on youtube laid out a pretty good theory about being related to obi-wan- especially with the marketing machine that is disney, that relationship would definitely create interest in an upcoming origin movie for obi-wan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really like the idea that kylo ren dropped her off- though, for me, luke leaving her there wouldn't ruin his character for me- if he really thought she'd be safer without him, it'd be a tough but understandable thing for me.



I just can't see it.  The guy he left her with was not nice (forget his name, the one who handed out the portions for the worthwhile junk).  He did not enjoy growing up on a dessert planet away from all the action and with his parentage a secret, I can't see him doing that to his daughter.  Even if he thought she'd be safer without him in secret, he would have found her a better guardian.


----------



## AThrillingChase

ETA - spoiler alert



jessicag13 said:


> SW:TFA spoilers/theories below
> i'm also leaning towards rey being luke's daughter- though mr. sunday movies on youtube laid out a pretty good theory about being related to obi-wan- especially with the marketing machine that is disney, that relationship would definitely create interest in an upcoming origin movie for obi-wan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really like the idea that kylo ren dropped her off- though, for me, luke leaving her there wouldn't ruin his character for me- if he really thought she'd be safer without him, it'd be a tough but understandable thing for me.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just can't see it.  The guy he left her with was not nice (forget his name, the one who handed out the portions for the worthwhile junk).  He did not enjoy growing up on a dessert planet away from all the action and with his parentage a secret, I can't see him doing that to his daughter.  Even if he thought she'd be safer without him in secret, he would have found her a better guardian.



Part of me wonders if he even knew she had survived. There was fire in the force scenes, almost seems like Luke was away when all of this happened and maybe someone else dropped her and then perished themselves. So, so many ways this could go. It is driving me nuts! New plan. Find John Boyega, bring him over some cocktails and get to talking SW and hope he gets so excited he slips and tells me everything!! (he would definitely be the first to slip) *as Disney ninjas drop out of the ceiling and drag us off to a location where we will never be seen again. Somewhere far, far away #everyonewins


----------



## mil2297

cdnjason said:


> MOVIE SPOILER ALERT!  Don't read further, if you haven't seen the Force Awakens.
> 
> I know there's been some discussion on here about the new characters.  Sorry, I haven't read all of it.  But, has anyone discussed who Rey is?  I know there's been some discussion about Kylo Ren.  I think Rey is Obi-Wan Kenobi's granddaughter.  Think about it.  She was able to use his lightsaber.  Isn't that supposed to be impossible...unless they are related.
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed.  I haven't had a chance to review this entire thread.



I saw a theory which makes more sense and I think is possible.  Obi one being in the desert married had kids and one of those was Lukes wife.  So she is a Kanobi and Skywalker.  Thus her strong use of the force.  Also Rey speaks with a British accent which I read that accent  was the same a Obi one and also Padme when she would address the council.  The accent seems to be a clue.  The only two "good guys" in the entire series who have British accents are Obi Wan and Rey (if you exclude C3PO). This likely isn't an accident since other British actors (i.e. John Boyega, Liam Neeson) perform with American accents.  Also why would she hear Obi one's voice in her dreams flashback?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AThrillingChase said:


> ETA - spoiler alert
> Part of me wonders if he even knew she had survived. There was fire in the force scenes, almost seems like Luke was away when all of this happened and maybe someone else dropped her and then perished themselves. So, so many ways this could go. It is driving me nuts! New plan. Find John Boyega, bring him over some cocktails and get to talking SW and hope he gets so excited he slips and tells me everything!! (he would definitely be the first to slip) *as Disney ninjas drop out of the ceiling and drag us off to a location where we will never be seen again. Somewhere far, far away #everyonewins



Lets invite Oscar Isaac too and call it a party 



mil2297 said:


> I saw a theory which makes more sense and I think is possible.  Obi one being in the desert married had kids and one of those was Lukes wife.  So she is a Kanobi and Skywalker.  Thus her strong use of the force.  Also Rey speaks with a British accent which I read that accent  was the same a Obi one and also Padme when she would address the council.  The accent seems to be a clue.  The only two "good guys" in the entire series who have British accents are Obi Wan and Rey (if you exclude C3PO). This likely isn't an accident since other British actors (i.e. John Boyega, Liam Neeson) perform with American accents.  Also why would she hear Obi one's voice in her dreams flashback?



I figured Obi Wan's force ghost was just wandering about the galaxy being bored and he was drawn to Luke's daughter when the force awakened.


----------



## lovethattink

Each trip to Launch Bay is different.  For  the first time, we heard Vader speak and Chewie growl!!! The jawa wouldn't trade with ds. They didn't like his stuff. And the biggest surprise was the troopers stopping to talk to him! They talk like Vader. Said something like the resistance will crumble.


----------



## yulilin3

momof1princess said:


> Okay, since this thread has gotten SO long, and so much has happened since it started, I'm asking a stupid question:
> We'll be at DHS on 2/1, and my SW obsessed husband is wanting to see the Symphony In The Stars fireworks. So, just to confirm what I read on page 1 of the thread: the show will happen on 2/1 at 8:00pm? One more question, that just came to me: Where would we get the best view?


the park hours and F! will likely change, but we know for sure that the dessert party hours are:

January 5 – March 6-  7:00pm – 8:15pm, fireworks are at 8pm. 

March  7  – March 12- 7:30pm – 8:45pm, fireworks are at 8:30pm

March 13 – March 19-  8:30pm – 9:45pm, fireworks are at 9:30pm

My personal favorite spot is the ledge across from 50s Prime Time right by Echo Lake, unobstructed view of them and not crowded.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Lets invite* Oscar Isaac* too and call it a party
> 
> 
> 
> I figured Obi Wan's force ghost was just wandering about the galaxy being bored and he was drawn to Luke's daughter when the force awakened.


be still my heart, I love him so much...I have seen a lot of interviews and he is so funny and engaging and when I found out he's an immigrant from Central America and was raised in Miami that was it! I feel we have a connection (searches for ways to stalk, ahem, research if he still lives 4 hours away from me)


----------



## Maxpowers

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think what happened is that Kylo Ren couldn't bring himself to kill her when he killed the other apprentices, so he took her and dumped her on Jakku and she developed some sort of PTSD that blocked her from the force and blocked her powers.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Having his nephew kill his daughter and all the other apprentices is the only excuse I can think for Luke to go hide from the galaxy. If for some reason Luke dumped Rey that would be character assassination for him and I couldn't like him anymore



I'm still uncertain about parentage, but I still think Luke is the one that dropped her. Something like, the betrayal of Kylo Ren destroys Luke's confidence in training Jedi and he feels he'll just create another Kylo Ren/Darth Vader. He then drops his only surviving student off and vanishes, seeking answers on how to train Jedi to resist the dark side...etc


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> be still my heart, I love him so much...I have seen a lot of interviews and he is so funny and engaging and when I found out he's an immigrant from Central America and was raised in Miami that was it! I feel we have a connection (searches for ways to stalk, ahem, research if he still lives 4 hours away from me)



Watch Jimmy Kimmel's interview with him, you'll love him even more.  Let's be co-presidents of the love oscar isaac club.



Maxpowers said:


> I'm still uncertain about parentage, but I still think Luke is the one that dropped her. Something like, the betrayal of Kylo Ren destroys Luke's confidence in training Jedi and he feels he'll just create another Kylo Ren/Darth Vader. He then drops his only surviving student off and vanishes, seeking answers on how to train Jedi to resist the dark side...etc



I dunno, I just still can't think how Luke would ditch his student (or daughter) on a planet like that with that awful guy.  Just for me personally, that would be the end of Luke, and he is my favorite character.


----------



## AThrillingChase

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Lets invite Oscar Isaac too and call it a party





yulilin3 said:


> be still my heart, I love him so much...I have seen a lot of interviews and he is so funny and engaging and when I found out he's an immigrant from Central America and was raised in Miami that was it! I feel we have a connection (searches for ways to stalk, ahem, research if he still lives 4 hours away from me)



Best. Party. Ever. Except we have to invite Adam Driver too. My first reaction to him was ehm, thats an...interesting looking guy there. It was not good. By the next day I loved him and had watched a dozen of his interviews.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Re: Rey's parentage... We discussed in depth on the car ride home from the movie (!!) and arrived at, in order of likelihood from our perspective:

1) Luke's daughter: Obvious, but there is some precedent in this family for dumping a kid on a desert planet... 

2) Obi-wan's granddaughter: 'Cause that was the only other cool-ish connection we could think of! LOL!

3) Sibling of someone in Kylo Ren's little pack: meh... not that interesting

4) Not connected to anyone we know YET: didn't seem that likely


----------



## msmama

I think the thing I love the most about this new SW is that basically ANYTHING can happen and it will be both a surprise and not so much a surprise at the same time!!  

I really hope that Rey is related to someone.  I feel like introducing a new family into the saga is just kind of cheating at this point!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DH and I just now finished watching TFA - take 2 - and in 3D. I consciously looked for R2-KT and sadly, still couldn't find her. Has anyone actually found her without reading any tips ahead of time? 

And, I also made note of watching Rey's flashback scenes. She looked much younger than 4 years of age so she wouldn't have been in the Youngling grouping. Her "family" wanted her to be raised without any knowledge of her force sensitivity.

I also now know why the new Jedi Training refers to those who are "force sensitive." That term had sounded like such a strange description when revamped Jedi Training began.


----------



## yulilin3

just saw a commercial on TV for DHS. They are really pushing the Star Wars Awakens tag line, the commercial featured Star Tours and the fireworks, maybe fireworks will stay after March, fingers crossed


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AThrillingChase said:


> Best. Party. Ever. Except we have to invite Adam Driver too. My first reaction to him was ehm, thats an...interesting looking guy there. It was not good. By the next day I loved him and had watched a dozen of his interviews.



K, you and Adam Driver can go sit in a corner together, I'll be sure to remove my favorite furniture   Or else ask him to leave the lightsaber at home.



hiroMYhero said:


> DH and I just now finished watching TFA - take 2 - and in 3D. I consciously looked for R2-KT and sadly, still couldn't find her. Has anyone actually found her without reading any tips ahead of time?
> 
> And, I also made note of watching Rey's flashback scenes. She looked much younger than 4 years of age so she wouldn't have been in the Youngling grouping. Her "family" wanted her to be raised without any knowledge of her force sensitivity.
> 
> I also now know why the new Jedi Training refers to those who are "force sensitive." That term had sounded like such a strange description when revamped Jedi Training began.



I saw her little pink head, do you want to know when?


----------



## angai379

Ohh. Ohh. Can I be VP of the Oscar Isacc fan club?? I'm going to see it again (4th go round on this merry ride we're  all on together)this Saturday at my local science center. 70 mm IMAX format. I'm so excited!!! 

Im not so sure Rey is Luke's daughter either. There are lots of hints but something just doesn't fit for me. Time will tell. 

Fireworks past March would be beautiful.


----------



## hiroMYhero

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I saw her little pink head, do you want to know when?


Sure! PM when you have time. I then won't be frustrated the next time we watch.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

if Rey had never been on 'the' island why did she think/ dream about it (as extracted by kylo)?


----------



## williamscm3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rey has to be Luke's daughter.  There are about 20 hints, one of the bigger ones being when Maz went to hand her the lightsaber and said that it belonged to luke, and his father before him, and now it calls to you.  That line would make no sense if Rey was some random girl.
> 
> I think what happened is that Kylo Ren couldn't bring himself to kill her when he killed the other apprentices, so he took her and dumped her on Jakku and she developed some sort of PTSD that blocked her from the force and blocked her powers.
> 
> Why else would Kylo freak out when 'a girl on Jakku' is mentioned.  Why would he care about a random girl from Jakku unless he dumped his cousin there.
> 
> Having his nephew kill his daughter and all the other apprentices is the only excuse I can think for Luke to go hide from the galaxy.  If for some reason Luke dumped Rey that would be character assassination for him and I couldn't like him anymore.



So I totally wasn't on board with Rey being Luke's daughter till I read this! This makes total sense...


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if Rey had never been on 'the' island why did she think/ dream about it (as extracted by kylo)?



The force can cause people to see things, so can drugs and alcohol In an episode of Rebels, Ezra is having a dream about what happened to his parents. He was never there or actually saw it. The force just allowed him to "see" it.


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if Rey had never been on 'the' island why did she think/ dream about it (as extracted by kylo)?





soniam said:


> The force can cause people to see things, so can drugs and alcohol In an episode of Rebels, Ezra is having a dream about what happened to his parents. He was never there or actually saw it. The force just allowed him to "see" it.



Episode 1, you have Anakin with dreams and visions. Continues next episodes as well. He sees Shmi being tortured by tuskans.


----------



## AThrillingChase

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> K, you and Adam Driver can go sit in a corner together, I'll be sure to remove my favorite furniture   Or else ask him to leave the lightsaber at home



Even better! I guess we know what side I've chosen...



angai379 said:


> Ohh. Ohh. Can I be VP of the Oscar Isacc fan club?? I'm going to see it again (4th go round on this merry ride we're  all on together)this Saturday at my local science center. 70 mm IMAX format. I'm so excited!!!



Is that the domed screen imax version? Because that would be amazing! My local one actually has warnings in case it causes motion sickness. They never play "regular movies" on it, more like Hubble and things with dinosaurs. Lol. So I just assumed typical movies would not translate to that big/shaped of a screen. Always thought it was a shame though! Especially something like SW. You would feel like you were actually in space.


----------



## yulilin3

here's the commercial


----------



## cvjpirate

Have seen the commercial a lot the past few days. Gives me hope that they will extend the fireworks and things past the march time frame they have set up now.


----------



## yulilin3

wasn't someone interested in the BB8 MB
http://www.disneystore.com/bb-8-dis...ns/mp/1393705/1029720/?LSID=3909900|11554175|


----------



## lovethattink

I watched the fireworks last night from Animation Courtyard.  Sat at the planter outside of the store. No music pumped in. Instead, we clearly heard "Here Comes Santa Claus" among other Christmas favorites. It's really too bad because some of the best viewing was from back there. The fireworks are much more intense as they are shot off right from those buildings. And they were actually perfectly centered from where we sat.


----------



## yulilin3

too bad about the music but awesome pics with the posters @lovethattink


----------



## yulilin3

for the dessert party tonight, apart from getting pictures of the setup, area, desserts and drinks, do you guys prefer video or pictures of the fireworks? I'm only  taking my good camera so cannot do both.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> for the dessert party tonight, apart from getting pictures of the setup, area, desserts and drinks, do you guys prefer video or pictures of the fireworks? I'm only  taking my good camera so cannot do both.


I would like video to see how the dessert party view differs from the other viewpoint that was used for the YouTube video that was posted by Inside the Magic. 

It will help me determine where I'll watch when I'm there next month. I want to hear the fireworks audio that won't be masked out by other audio that's playing, although the shots by @lovethattink are great!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> too bad about the music but awesome pics with the posters @lovethattink



There were a couple times we could hear the SW music, but mostly just the Christmas.  And the area we were sitting got crowded as people exited launch bay and stood right there.  But I'm having problems with my right foot and had to sit. We're probably going to watch from there again tonight.



hiroMYhero said:


> I would like video to see how the dessert party view differs from the other viewpoint that was used for the YouTube video that was posted by Inside the Magic.
> 
> It will help me determine where I'll watch when I'm there next month. I want to hear the fireworks audio that won't be masked out by other audio that's playing, although the shots by @lovethattink are great!



It was perfect viewing and the booms were super loud. Someone earlier had asked about that. The booms are quieter, but not by much, at Yulilin3's spot.


----------



## sls404

lovethattink said:


> I watched the fireworks last night from Animation Courtyard.  Sat at the planter outside of the store. No music pumped in. Instead, we clearly heard "Here Comes Santa Claus" among other Christmas favorites. It's really too bad because some of the best viewing was from back there. The fireworks are much more intense as they are shot off right from those buildings. And they were actually perfectly centered from where we sat. View attachment 143397View attachment 143398View attachment 143399



We sat along Echo Lake for the first night of fireworks and you could hear the music but it wasn't very loud and the voice overs were very hard to hear. But like your spot, it was a great view!


----------



## jessicag13

for anyone else who likes the new parody twitter accounts, there's a new one (so there are MOVIE SPOILERS)- for han.
https://twitter.com/BadFatherHan

they are my favorite thing right now and just make me so happy


----------



## WDWRook

yulilin3 said:


> *Fireworks*​
> “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular’’ Starting Jan. 5, 2016, guests will be treated to a spectacular finish to their visit to the park involving a dazzling Star Wars-themed fireworks show set to memorable Star Wars music from throughout the saga. - See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.EHjtEGAE.dpuf
> They will be nightly from Jan. 5th through March 19th
> from Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm
> March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm
> March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm


 

Does this run only through March?  We are going in May and making ADR for HS.  Fantasmic is at 9pm, so planning ADR for 7pm.  Don't want to miss the fireworks though if they will continue.  Is it usually at the end of the night after fantasmic, or just before Fantasmic?


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Does this run only through March?  We are going in May and making ADR for HS.  Fantasmic is at 9pm, so planning ADR for 7pm.  Don't want to miss the fireworks though if they will continue.  Is it usually at the end of the night after fantasmic, or just before Fantasmic?


no word on if they will be extended, the are usually 30 minutes before F! or 30 minutes after F! is over.


----------



## yulilin3

somewhat related, RunDisney has posted new guidelines, in them there's a clear sentence about jedi robes for people over 14
                         Layered costumes, that could conceal prohibited items, are not permitted (e.g. Jedi robes)

http://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/new-rundisney-costume-and-safety-guidelines-01-04-16/


----------



## Huggups

I'm so hoping both the Symphony of the Stars and the dessert party are long term events. I mean why invest in putting a score down for just 3 months? They may go back to Frozen "Summer Fun" and those fireworks for the summer months and come back to SOTS AFTER that. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## AThrillingChase

jessicag13 said:


> for anyone else who likes the new parody twitter accounts, there's a new one (so there are MOVIE SPOILERS)- for han.
> https://twitter.com/BadFatherHan
> 
> they are my favorite thing right now and just make me so happy



My office is going to hate me - all I am going to be doing is reading SW parody accounts!


----------



## yulilin3

Huggups said:


> I'm so hoping both the Symphony of the Stars and the dessert party are long term events. I mean why invest in putting a score down for just 3 months? They may go back to Frozen "Summer Fun" and those fireworks for the summer months and come back to SOTS AFTER that. Thoughts anyone?


I seriously don't think that FSF will return to DHS this Summer for several reasons:
1.- Epcot will have the Arendelle area, along with Ana and Elsa, maybe Olaf meet and greet and the new ride
2.- DHS will be in need of costumers once construction walls start going up and SW is a better bet than Frozen
3.- Disney has 5 years of SW movies lined up, keeping the hype up with the fireworks would be a better investment than Frozen.
I'm hoping the fireworks stay and it will depend on how well the dessert party sells, as of now there are no sold out days, of course we are mainly talking about low season right now. Putting the dessert party up takes more cast so if they don't sell well they might not continue with them, but I hope the fireworks do
Remember that the SWW fireworks also used John Williams score and that was only for a month to 5 weeks, so 3 months is longer


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I seriously don't think that FSF will return to DHS this Summer for several reasons:
> 1.- Epcot will have the Arendelle area, along with Ana and Elsa, maybe Olaf meet and greet and the new ride



Hmm... maybe they'll replace Illuminations with the Frozen Summer Fireworks sing along...  

"And all the children of the world shall come together and sing "let it go"


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Hmm... maybe they'll replace Illuminations with the Frozen Summer Fireworks sing along...
> 
> "And all the children of the world shall come together and sing "let it go"


----------



## Huggups

yulilin3 said:


> I seriously don't think that FSF will return to DHS this Summer for several reasons:
> 1.- Epcot will have the Arendelle area, along with Ana and Elsa, maybe Olaf meet and greet and the new ride
> 2.- DHS will be in need of costumers once construction walls start going up and SW is a better bet than Frozen
> 3.- Disney has 5 years of SW movies lined up, keeping the hype up with the fireworks would be a better investment than Frozen.
> I'm hoping the fireworks stay and it will depend on how well the dessert party sells, as of now there are no sold out days, of course we are mainly talking about low season right now. Putting the dessert party up takes more cast so if they don't sell well they might not continue with them, but I hope the fireworks do
> Remember that the SWW fireworks also used John Williams score and that was only for a month to 5 weeks, so 3 months is longer



Now that you put it that way I'm feeling more confident. I'm also hoping the dessert party thrives. The one at Illuminations is still there and I'm not sure how well that fares since I saw some it during my last stay. Although not a fan of the dessert parties in general because of the ticket price, I would make an exception for the SOTS one.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

AThrillingChase said:


> Best. Party. Ever. Except we have to invite Adam Driver too. My first reaction to him was ehm, thats an...interesting looking guy there. It was not good. By the next day I loved him and had watched a dozen of his interviews.



If you want to be traumatized forever, watch the first season of Girls on HBO.  That was where I had my first exposure--and trust, it was waay, waaaaay too much exposure--to Adam Driver.  It will forever change the way you see little Ben Solo in the Star Wars saga.  
**Note, I only watched the first season of Girls before I couldn't take it anymore, so he may be in later seasons as well.



As an update to an earlier post...I did receive my copy of the making of the Empire Strikes Back book.  I got it for $11ish on eBay.  While there are some interesting behind-the-scenes tidbits, I'm having problems making it through it.  Mark Hamill is painted as the nicest guy and hardest worker in showbiz, Harrison Ford has the role of the most professional but also the most aloof, and Carrie Fisher is portrayed as a bratty prima donna who is a drama monger.  I'd say it's interesting enough that anyone on this thread should consider it a must-read.  Once I finish, I'm willing to pass it around if anyone is interested in borrowing it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtowntoflorida said:


> If you want to be traumatized forever, watch the first season of Girls on HBO.  That was where I had my first exposure--and trust, it was waay, waaaaay too much exposure--to Adam Driver.  It will forever change the way you see little Ben Solo in the Star Wars saga.
> **Note, I only watched the first season of Girls before I couldn't take it anymore, so he may be in later seasons as well.



Funny -- I tried watching the first couple of episodes of Girls way back when and honestly just couldn't take it -- just not entertaining to me at all.  Knowing that he was associated with that show, when I heard Driver was cast in this film, I did NOT have high hopes.  I went with an open mind, though, and actually thought he did a really good job with the role.  Whether you like the character or not, I don't think it's his acting that was a problem.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Funny -- I tried watching the first couple of episodes of Girls way back when and honestly just couldn't take it -- just not entertaining to me at all.  Knowing that he was associated with that show, when I heard Driver was cast in this film, I did NOT have high hopes.  I went with an open mind, though, and actually thought he did a really good job with the role.  Whether you like the character or not, I don't think it's his acting that was a problem.



I think he did a great job as Kylo Ren.  I thought he did a great job in Girls, too, though I didn't like the show at all.  I think my dislike for the show carried over to him as an actor, but when you look at just him in isolation, you realize there's a lot of talent there.  But especially when Kylo Ren is throwing his temper tantrums...I was having a hard time not flashing back to him in Girls.


----------



## momof1princess

One more stupid question:
On the day we're at DHS, it closes at 7:00pm, and the SITS fireworks aren't scheduled to start until 8:00pm. Are we going to be watching from the parking lot? Or, will we be allowed back into the park to watch them after Fantasmic, instead of being funneled out the exit to the parking lot? I know, it sounds ridiculous, but these are the things I know my husband is going to ask me when he sees the schedule.


----------



## yulilin3

momof1princess said:


> One more stupid question:
> On the day we're at DHS, it closes at 7:00pm, and the SITS fireworks aren't scheduled to start until 8:00pm. Are we going to be watching from the parking lot? Or, will we be allowed back into the park to watch them after Fantasmic, instead of being funneled out the exit to the parking lot? I know, it sounds ridiculous, but these are the things I know my husband is going to ask me when he sees the schedule.


The park hours will likely change,  you are never funneled to outside of the park after F!, you can be funneled to the front of the park but it's still inside the park. Which day are you coming?


----------



## hiroMYhero

momof1princess said:


> One more stupid question:
> On the day we're at DHS, it closes at 7:00pm, and the SITS fireworks aren't scheduled to start until 8:00pm. Are we going to be watching from the parking lot? Or, will we be allowed back into the park to watch them after Fantasmic, instead of being funneled out the exit to the parking lot? I know, it sounds ridiculous, but these are the things I know my husband is going to ask me when he sees the schedule.


You aren't sent out of the park after Fantasmic. You'll exit near the front of the park or near BatB and then can search for a spot to view the fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

parking lot at DHS is at capacity, everyone is being sent to AK, I'm still at the house and thinking of ways to not park at AK. Hopefully the Boardwalk overflow parking lot is open to guest


----------



## Momtomouselover

So, when they say SITS fireworks will be through March 19th does that include March 19th? Thx


----------



## yulilin3

Momtomouselover said:


> So, when they say SITS fireworks will be through March 19th does that include March 19th? Thx


the last day of the dessert party is March 19th


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> parking lot at DHS is at capacity, everyone is being sent to AK, I'm still at the house and thinking of ways to not park at AK. Hopefully the Boardwalk overflow parking lot is open to guest



Can you park at Epcot? Or is it full too? Is it for the Marathon?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> parking lot at DHS is at capacity, everyone is being sent to AK, I'm still at the house and thinking of ways to not park at AK. Hopefully the Boardwalk overflow parking lot is open to guest



I think Boardwalk is charging for parking unless their testing period is over.  

Handicap parking at DHS is still allowed entry, but they are parking them in the regular lot. So long walk if can't get on the tram.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I think Boardwalk is charging for parking unless their testing period is over.
> 
> Handicap parking at DHS is still allowed entry, but they are parking them in the regular lot. So long walk if can't get on the tram.


I wonder if I show them the dessert party ressie if they would let me in


----------



## momof1princess

yulilin3 said:


> The park hours will likely change,  you are never funneled to outside of the park after F!, you can be funneled to the front of the park but it's still inside the park. Which day are you coming?



We'll be there on February 1st. My apologies, the last time we saw Fantasmic, which was several years ago (I think our daughter was about 9-10, and she's 18 yo now), it seems as if we went out an exit on the upper right side, which opened onto the parking lot, but I could be mistaken. I take a medication that confuses memories.


----------



## lovethattink

Last night the lot re-opened around 7pm and was empty.


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> I think Boardwalk is charging for parking unless their testing period is over.
> 
> Handicap parking at DHS is still allowed entry, but they are parking them in the regular lot. So long walk if can't get on the tram.



I think I saw that the charging test was a rumor, unless they tried to charge you. Someone contacted Disney, and they said no charging or charging tests. Plus, no one could actually confirm that it happened to them.


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> I think I saw that the charging test was a rumor, unless they tried to charge you. Someone contacted Disney, and they said no charging or charging tests. Plus, no one could actually confirm that it happened to them.



We are staying on site right now. We have a handicap placard for ds, otherwise wouldn't have known about that parking at dhs.

I hadn't heard confirmation or 1st hand reports either.


----------



## yulilin3

momof1princess said:


> We'll be there on February 1st. My apologies, the last time we saw Fantasmic, which was several years ago (I think our daughter was about 9-10, and she's 18 yo now), it seems as if we went out an exit on the upper right side, which opened onto the parking lot, but I could be mistaken. I take a medication that confuses memories.


you might have been confused about where it exited, the upper exit from F! takes you to the restrooms by the entrance. I'm sure the park hours for Feb. will change


----------



## momof1princess

yulilin3 said:


> you might have been confused about where it exited, the upper exit from F! takes you to the restrooms by the entrance. I'm sure the park hours for Feb. will change


Yes, I'm sure I've got it all mixed up. Thanks for untangling it for me!


----------



## HCinKC

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> if Rey had never been on 'the' island why did she think/ dream about it (as extracted by kylo)?


I don't think she's been there, student or not. I think that is where Luke went after Kylo happened, not where he was training. Otherwise wouldn't they have looked for him there? I think it was a force vision, and perhaps because it was a force vision, Kylo picked up on it?

Semi-related, I assumed the voices in her lightsaber vision where potential force ghosts for future movies. Perhaps clues to her origin and/or future, or just classic favorites.



Skywise said:


> Hmm... maybe they'll replace Illuminations with the Frozen Summer Fireworks sing along...
> 
> "And all the children of the world shall come together and sing "let it go"


LOL, but noes!



jtowntoflorida said:


> If you want to be traumatized forever, watch the first season of Girls on HBO.  That was where I had my first exposure--and trust, it was waay, waaaaay too much exposure--to Adam Driver.  It will forever change the way you see little Ben Solo in the Star Wars saga.
> **Note, I only watched the first season of Girls before I couldn't take it anymore, so he may be in later seasons as well.
> 
> 
> 
> As an update to an earlier post...I did receive my copy of the making of the Empire Strikes Back book.  I got it for $11ish on eBay.  While there are some interesting behind-the-scenes tidbits, I'm having problems making it through it.  Mark Hamill is painted as the nicest guy and hardest worker in showbiz, Harrison Ford has the role of the most professional but also the most aloof, and Carrie Fisher is portrayed as a bratty prima donna who is a drama monger.  I'd say it's interesting enough that anyone on this thread should consider it a must-read.  Once I finish, I'm willing to pass it around if anyone is interested in borrowing it.


Ha! I haven't seen much but happen to know what you are talking about. I agree; didn't care for the couple of episodes I saw, and so I had a hard time accepting him. I can watch him now though. I thought he did a nice job in TFA.

And I might take you up on that offer. First I will see if I can get n inter library loan though. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## AThrillingChase

jtowntoflorida said:


> If you want to be traumatized forever, watch the first season of Girls on HBO. That was where I had my first exposure--and trust, it was waay, waaaaay too much exposure--to Adam Driver. It will forever change the way you see little Ben Solo in the Star Wars saga.
> **Note, I only watched the first season of Girls before I couldn't take it anymore, so he may be in later seasons as well.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Funny -- I tried watching the first couple of episodes of Girls way back when and honestly just couldn't take it -- just not entertaining to me at all.  Knowing that he was associated with that show, when I heard Driver was cast in this film, I did NOT have high hopes.  I went with an open mind, though, and actually thought he did a really good job with the role.  Whether you like the character or not, I don't think it's his acting that was a problem.



...or is it too much? LOL. As a 30 year old single female, my liking the new villain who has a face and not just a Vader helmet may be skewed. I have been told to watch Girls by a lot of friends though. They say it is our generations version of Sex and the City. Maybe this will be what gives me that kick.

Can't wait to hear about that dessert party! And hoping it will not rain on us on Sunday...


----------



## yulilin3

We're at DHS, signs everywhere that the parking lot was closed, decided to try the larger entrance coming off of 192 and they let us in, no problem,  so now we know


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> We're at DHS, signs everywhere that the parking lot was closed, decided to try the larger entrance coming off of 192 and they let us in, no problem,  so now we know



Good to know. We're heading to DHS now. I'm hoping I don't regret cancelling our dessert for tonight.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AThrillingChase said:


> ...or is it too much? LOL. As a 30 year old single female, my liking the new villain who has a face and not just a Vader helmet may be skewed. I have been told to watch Girls by a lot of friends though. They say it is our generations version of Sex and the City. Maybe this will be what gives me that kick.



Lol! Well, it may be bc I'm 10yrs older, but I don't think Girls is even in SitC's league. But again... Probably 'cause I'm too old!!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am so excited to read your review!  I'll be there next week, so if I am canceling the dessert party need to asap.
HAVE FUN!


----------



## yulilin3

Dear Universe...


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Dear Universe...



Seconded, Universe!

Just bought tickets to see it in imax again with my SW bestie tonight. We saw it separately because she couldn't handle the late night opening and now can finally see it together!


----------



## yulilin3

Checked in and ready to go. About 15 people in front of us, plain blue plastic wristband with a tab that detaches to get The Chewie Stein at the end.
Dance party going on with the rare characters...Genie, Bolt, White Rabbit and Robin Hood


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Checked in and ready to go. About 15 people in front of us, plain blue plastic wristband with a tab that detaches to get The Chewie Stein at the end.
> Dance party going on with the rare characters...Genie, Bolt, White Rabbit and Robin Hood


Have fun! Excited for you two!!


----------



## angai379

Yep it's the domed theater Omnimax. Our local one is pretty good about showing the really huge releases. SW always qualifies. Now if only they show the marathon on it next years I'm set.


----------



## msammon

So, a friend just decided to join us on March 2nd for the Fireworks dessert party. Yesterday there were tickets, but today there aren't! If anyone knows of a cancellation, could you please message me? We would really love to go together!


----------



## indyannamom

My rate of site checking and screen refreshing goes to new highs when I'm less than 3 weeks away from a Disney vacation!  I can't wait to hear what everyone thought of the dessert party last night!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Have to say - this was my 3rd time seeing TFA. It somehow seems even better with every viewing. As does the casting. 

This time around, I discovered my local imax sells wine and beer. So, naturally, I got a beer and cheers'd to Mr. solo in his scene with Ren.


----------



## yulilin3

Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
Arrived to check in at 6:30 pm, right across from Min and Bill, they had 2 CM working the check in, one checking your name, the other putting the wristbands on. The wristbands are just plain, one color bands with a little detachable tab at the end which you will use to pick up your Chewie stein.
Had about 15 people in front at that moment, they let us in at 6:50 pm.
My first thing was to find a good table, I decided to settle for one toward the front of the dessert party (closer to center stage but not all the way to the ropes) and toward the left (closer to the first table of desserts and the drinks set up) just enough that when you look up there are no trees in the way. I am very happy we chose this table.
The space is large but because they wanted every family and group to have their own table, there are a lot of them, if you happen to get a table toward the right (closer to Hollywood Blvd) then you will have to go through  a lot of people to come and go from the desserts and drinks.
So first tip, grab a table toward the left of the set up (as you face center stage) and toward the front (so you are not blocked by any trees)
By the end I think everyone had their own table, I saw no one eating without one, so that's good news. They do have wheelchair friendly tables (lower tables) toward the front.
Stephanie took pics of every food and drink offerings. First surprise, there were cheese, fruit and salty biscuits offered, just on this, this one is better than the Osborne dessert party. I'll let the pics do the talking but there were about 7 different dessert offerings, also a Nitro station where the CM would grab a scoop of chocolate mousse and rapidly dip it in liquid nitrogen and then pour some chocolate or raspberry sauce, also an ice cream cart with everyone's favorite treats.
4 alcoholic beverages are offered:
The Force pomegranate lemonade with Jim Beam Bourbon
First Order Finale: Blood orange lemonade with coruba coconut rum
Jakku Juicy Cocktail: Green apple lemonade with citrus vodka
Corellian Smugglers Coffee: Coffee with Baileys
Also 2 type of non alcoholic lemonade drinks, water, soda, coffee and tea (no hot chocolate)
the drinks were set up to the far left and the 2 tables with desserts and salty offerings nearby, then all the rest was tables.
I noticed that the biscuits and the cheese were the ones to go faster but they kept replenishing them through out the party, there wasn't really a lot of waiting to get the food, and only about 2 people in front of me for the adult beverages
Favorite foods: Biscuits (I think I got myself full on these), Cheese sabers, Vader cupcake, krispy treats
Least favorites: citrus financiers, Maul eclairs (they just can't get the eclairs right in these dessert parties)
I tried almost everything, minus the bread pudding, and apart for the 2 offerings listed above, everything else was good.
Tried both the Jakku and First Order drinks, both good, the bartender pours the alcohol himself so it's not pre mixed and you can mix and match if you'd like.
My daughter had the green apple lemonade and loved it.
My impressions of the food comparing to other dessert parties: better offerings than Osborne and SWW dessert parties just because of the inclusion of non dessert options
My daughter's impressions: better offerings
My son's (he's never been to any dessert party) he was happy there was fruit and cheese  he's not much of a sweet tooth as my daughter and I are.
The dance party does go on but not with any SW characters. Rare characters that have been coming out are Genie, Bolt, Robin Hood, White Rabbit, Baloo and Chip and Dale rescue rangers. You are free to come and go from the dessert party, just have to show the wristband
The music is loud and techno-y so if you love that, fine, if you don't then it's about 70 minutes of it, be prepared 
He did play the SW mix at the end, made famous by DJElliot
And now to the view, and boy what a difference a big blue hat makes...
All 3 of us loved it, it's not so close that you are cracking your neck completely up, you can hear the dialogue clearly
TIP: If you arrived late and got a table under the trees you can move up and away from the trees once you are done with food, or you can simply leave the area and find another spot. But the view from our table was great.
We decided to get our Chewie steins before the fireworks, they are set up by the entrance. As we were leaving a short line formed to get them, so I guess if you want to avoid any waiting you can grab them before the fireworks.
They left the desserts and non alcoholic drinks open after the fireworks ended, the cheese and biscuit table was gone, as well as the adult beverages. We could've walked out with mickey bar in hand but we were too full.
And now for the "is it worth it" part
Not making this a dollar for dollar issue, Stephanie and I thought it was a good. Food was better, view of the fireworks was better, CHewie stein is awesome, if only there was more SW things going on stage I would've said 100% worth it.
It was nice and cool last night so no melting Vader this time 
If you are at the tables towards the right (closer to Hollywood Blvd) then it might be a bigger pain to get around, but if you manage to get a table closer to the left and the food and drink offerings it was very relaxed
Ask away
I was holding the camera at shoulder height





Pictures
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...958.1073741968.1406401066&type=1&l=f9e11b505e


----------



## pixarmom

Yullin, outstanding report, video and photos - very helpful - thank you so much!


----------



## yulilin3

after eating about 6 of the biscuits I actually read the name of them "Quarter Ration biscuits" I felt bad, I felt like I needed to go scavenge for parts and scrub them down


----------



## Pluto0809

Ugh.  I came on here hoping you would say the dessert party was awful.  I was thinking of cancelling because we have a 5:20 pm ADR at 50s Prime Time (must do for my husband) which really is too much with the dessert party at 7 pm.  But after reading the review I really want to go!  Guess I need to try to pick up a lunch ADR for Prime Time so we are hungry by 7 pm.


----------



## sunnygal041

Thanks so much for the review, Yulady! We are going Sat night to celebrate the half marathon. I can't wait!


----------



## msmama

Thanks for the review!  Nice to know we can make it a bit of a light dinner (although a carb heavy one I guess).  

Where exactly does the dance party take place?  Just in front of the stage?  (Crossing my fingers for Rescue Rangers)!!


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

Glad to hear you liked it, we're going on the 17th.  Hopefully it doesn't rain.


----------



## yulilin3

Pluto0809 said:


> Ugh.  I came on here hoping you would say the dessert party was awful.  I was thinking of cancelling because we have a 5:20 pm ADR at 50s Prime Time (must do for my husband) which really is too much with the dessert party at 7 pm.  But after reading the review I really want to go!  Guess I need to try to pick up a lunch ADR for Prime Time so we are hungry by 7 pm.


sorry?  I love 50s Prime Time too



msmama said:


> Thanks for the review!  Nice to know we can make it a bit of a light dinner (although a carb heavy one I guess).
> 
> Where exactly does the dance party take place?  Just in front of the stage?  (Crossing my fingers for Rescue Rangers)!!


the dance party is right infront of the "stage" elevated area where the pins tore used to be. Chip and Dale rescue rangers started coming out this week 




scrappingbuckeye said:


> Glad to hear you liked it, we're going on the 17th.  Hopefully it doesn't rain.


The rain location for the party is inside Disney Jr. If it's raining they leave the party area roped off and when you are done with desserts you can go into the roped off area to see the fireworks, they very rarely get cancelled because of rain.
fingers crossed it doesn't rain


----------



## yulilin3

To be honest I went to it expecting for me to give it a big thumbs down, by experiencing the Osborne dessert party food let down and also, this one not having really anything to do with SW other than the fireworks themselves.
As soon as I got the little, plain wristband I was thinking "well, yep, not worth it" But as soon as we got in and I saw the cheese and biscuits and the cool little nitro set up I knew it would be better.
from a scale of 1-10 I give it about a 7 to 8. If only they had more SW stuff on stage that would be perfect.
The view and sound and immersion of the fireworks from there is really great.
If you can't afford this or are in the fence don't feel bad, you can get a great view from other spots and maybe buy yourself some drinks and desserts and still have an awesome time.
I found out that they sell about 200 spots per night, we counted about 30 tables so that would be 6 per table so I'm sure some table sharing will happen if they sell out.
Talked to 2 managers about the possibility of the fireworks and dessert party being extended after March and they both gave me the "we're not sure, but we hope they are extended" answer.
If I had to break it down to money:
$12 for Chewie stein
$18 2 alcoholic drinks
leaves $39 for food which I know I didn't eat, and view. But think about it, one, regular size Vader cupcake is almost $6, the good thing about the dessert party is that they are small so you can try both Vader and BB8 (not sure why the Chewie wasn't offered) plus all the rest.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Thanks, Yulady, for the video! The audio, especially the music, is a major part of the show - I'll need to find a great spot!!


----------



## williamscm3

Awesome review @yulilin3 !! My husband surprised me with a trip for my birthday next month so we booked the dessert party for the 12th! After reading this I'm SUPER excited about it!!


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> The rain location for the party is inside Disney Jr. If it's raining they leave the party area roped off and when you are done with desserts you can go into the roped off area to see the fireworks, they very rarely get cancelled because of rain.
> fingers crossed it doesn't rain



Good to know - Thanks for the info!


----------



## HCinKC

Oh man, I know it's not SWW, but I really wish we had a trip coming up. Glad you enjoyed the party, Yuli!


----------



## Pluto0809

yulilin3 said:


> sorry?  I love 50s Prime Time too



I've already found an early lunch ADR so I think I'm good to go. 



yulilin3 said:


> from a scale of 1-10 I give it about a 7 to 8.



Have you ever done the Wishes dessert party?  How would you compare to that one?  I did both the Wishes one and the Osborne Lights Frozen one in December 2014.  Loved the Wishes one (great selection and wonderful view) but was disappointed by the Frozen one (did not care for the desserts I tried at all).


----------



## yulilin3

I also forgot... @lovethattink  talked to the higher DIS powers  and they have allowed for the thread to continue after the 250 pages for the duration of the dessert party. Thank you


----------



## yulilin3

Pluto0809 said:


> I've already found an early lunch ADR so I think I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever done the Wishes dessert party?  How would you compare to that one?  I did both the Wishes one and the Osborne Lights Frozen one in December 2014.  Loved the Wishes one (great selection and wonderful view) but was disappointed by the Frozen one (did not care for the desserts I tried at all).


I did the Wishes one the first month it came out, so a long time ago, I liked that there were actual chairs and tables to relax. The Osborne desserts were not that many and just ok for the price.
The desserts for this party are at about a 7 (I like the fact that you can try a lot of different things without filling up so fast
View and atmosphere (if you don't mind techno music) 9
set up 7 if you're toward the left. I'm sure people who had tables on the right had a harder time moving around
check in and Chewie Stein pick up 10


----------



## Pluto0809

yulilin3 said:


> I did the Wishes one the first month it came out, so a long time ago, I liked that there were actual chairs and tables to relax. The Osborne desserts were not that many and just ok for the price.
> The desserts for this party are at about a 7 (I like the fact that you can try a lot of different things without filling up so fast
> View and atmosphere (if you don't mind techno music) 9
> set up 7 if you're toward the left. I'm sure people who had tables on the right had a harder time moving around
> check in and Chewie Stein pick up 10



Thanks!  I'm really looking forward to this party!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Did you notice any kids? Wondering how tall the tables are for my son (soon to be 4) ?


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I also forgot... @lovethattink  talked to the higher DIS powers  and they have allowed for the thread to continue after the 250 pages for the duration of the dessert party. Thank you



Yes! We can keep going here!


----------



## Aerorea

Thanks for the review yullin!

We'll be there Friday night (crossing fingers for no rain). We're going to try to do F! after the party since there is a second show. As many times as we've been to WDW, I don't think we've seen it in a decade.

One question - are there chairs? I had read somewhere there probably wouldn't be any, but just wanted to confirm.


----------



## PSULion

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Did you notice any kids? Wondering how tall the tables are for my son (soon to be 4) ?



Wondering this too, with high tables and no chairs. I've got 2 littler guys.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> To be honest I went to it expecting for me to give it a big thumbs down, by experiencing the Osborne dessert party food let down and also, this one not having really anything to do with SW other than the fireworks themselves.
> As soon as I got the little, plain wristband I was thinking "well, yep, not worth it" But as soon as we got in and I saw the cheese and biscuits and the cool little nitro set up I knew it would be better.
> from a scale of 1-10 I give it about a 7 to 8. If only they had more SW stuff on stage that would be perfect.
> The view and sound and immersion of the fireworks from there is really great.
> If you can't afford this or are in the fence don't feel bad, you can get a great view from other spots and maybe buy yourself some drinks and desserts and still have an awesome time.
> I found out that they sell about 200 spots per night, we counted about 30 tables so that would be 6 per table so I'm sure some table sharing will happen if they sell out.
> Talked to 2 managers about the possibility of the fireworks and dessert party being extended after March and they both gave me the "we're not sure, but we hope they are extended" answer.
> If I had to break it down to money:
> $12 for Chewie stein
> $18 2 alcoholic drinks
> leaves $39 for food which I know I didn't eat, and view. But think about it, one, regular size Vader cupcake is almost $6, the good thing about the dessert party is that they are small so you can try both Vader and BB8 (not sure why the Chewie wasn't offered) plus all the rest.



Great review - thanks! in your opinion, would it still be alright to take some desserts with me at the end in a little box? The biscuits and cheese is a great thing for me - I don't have much of a sweet tooth. One tiny cupcake and I am spent. So I would like to take a couple of things just so I get to try them! I know you said it wasn't a problem with the SWW party, but figured I'd check this one too first.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Did you notice any kids? Wondering how tall the tables are for my son (soon to be 4) ?


There were kids but the majority are high, bar tables the lower ones are wheelchair designated, but of course if there isn't anyone in need of them you can use them.



Aerorea said:


> Thanks for the review yullin!
> 
> We'll be there Friday night (crossing fingers for no rain). We're going to try to do F! after the party since there is a second show. As many times as we've been to WDW, I don't think we've seen it in a decade.
> 
> One question - are there chairs? I had read somewhere there probably wouldn't be any, but just wanted to confirm.


No chairs or places to sit (like a ledge)



PSULion said:


> Wondering this too, with high tables and no chairs. I've got 2 littler guys.


see answer above


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Great review - thanks! in your opinion, would it still be alright to take some desserts with me at the end in a little box? The biscuits and cheese is a great thing for me - I don't have much of a sweet tooth. One tiny cupcake and I am spent. So I would like to take a couple of things just so I get to try them! I know you said it wasn't a problem with the SWW party, but figured I'd check this one too first.


Yup, no problem. My breakfast this morning was 4 quarter ration biscuits with cheese.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Yup, no problem. My breakfast this morning was 4 quarter ration biscuits with cheese.



Perfect! Thank you! I love that they are calling it quarter portions. I am doubtful that it is instant bread, but I will pretend...the drinks all look good too! Especially the...


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Perfect! Thank you! I love that they are calling it quarter portions. I am doubtful that it is instant bread, but I will pretend...the drinks all look good too! Especially the...


my son doesn't have much of a sweet tooth either...yesterday he grabbed about 3 different desserts and didn't eat them all...I said to him in my best Kylo masked voice..."I will finish what you started"


----------



## carm424

We are going Jan. 16th, however I am still on the fence.  I have been waiting for your review, and it was great, but I am worried about the no chair thing.  My kids are 9 and 6 and after a long day of walking around are they going to want to sit and watch the fireworks (even if it is on the ground).  We have been to the Wishes party and are going to that one again during this trip.  So is two dessert parties worth it?  My husband is more skeptical than I am.  Ahhh.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## yulilin3

carm424 said:


> We are going Jan. 16th, however I am still on the fence.  I have been waiting for your review, and it was great, but I am worried about the no chair thing.  My kids are 9 and 6 and after a long day of walking around are they going to want to sit and watch the fireworks (even if it is on the ground).  We have been to the Wishes party and are going to that one again during this trip.  So is two dessert parties worth it?  My husband is more skeptical than I am.  Ahhh.
> Thanks for the review.


It's a tough call. You can always have a great view and hear the music and dialogue just fine (although not as clear as the dessert party spot) from the ledge across 50s Prime Time by Echo Lake where you can sit, and it's not that crowded.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

carm424 said:


> We are going Jan. 16th, however I am still on the fence.  I have been waiting for your review, and it was great, but I am worried about the no chair thing.  My kids are 9 and 6 and after a long day of walking around are they going to want to sit and watch the fireworks (even if it is on the ground).  We have been to the Wishes party and are going to that one again during this trip.  So is two dessert parties worth it?  My husband is more skeptical than I am.  Ahhh.
> Thanks for the review.



Yep, I am nervous about my son standing and eating cupcakes-sounds messy.  I am thinking we are going to skip the party and stick with the original Fantasmic Dinner plan.
Maybe grab a cupcake earlier from Starring Rolls and break those out after Fantasmic while watching the fireworks from Echo Lake, hoping to find a spot to sit. With it being only myself and him, we can sit with him on my lap if need be. Reassure me, we will be okay heading to Echo Lake after Fantasmic, right?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

carm424 said:


> We are going Jan. 16th, however I am still on the fence.  I have been waiting for your review, and it was great, but I am worried about the no chair thing.  My kids are 9 and 6 and after a long day of walking around are they going to want to sit and watch the fireworks (even if it is on the ground).  We have been to the Wishes party and are going to that one again during this trip.  So is two dessert parties worth it?  My husband is more skeptical than I am.  Ahhh.
> Thanks for the review.


When we did the dessert party at last year's SWW, my kids (8 & 10 at the time) sat on the ground near our table for parts of the evening. They were up and surprisingly energetic for most of it, though. Sitting a bit gave them just enough rest from standing all day.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yep, I am nervous about my son standing and eating cupcakes-sounds messy.  I am thinking we are going to skip the party and stick with the original Fantasmic Dinner plan.
> Maybe grab a cupcake earlier from Starring Rolls and break those out after Fantasmic while watching the fireworks from Echo Lake, hoping to find a spot to sit. With it being only myself and him, we can sit with him on my lap if need be. Reassure me, we will be okay heading to Echo Lake after Fantasmic, right?


which day are you doing DHS?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> which day are you doing DHS?



Next Thursday 14th!


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Next Thursday 14th!


ok, no EMH, so you'll have less people and time to get to Echo Lake after F!, not sure if you can find a seat but it won't be as crowded as Hollywood Blvd.


----------



## soniam

carm424 said:


> We are going Jan. 16th, however I am still on the fence.  I have been waiting for your review, and it was great, but I am worried about the no chair thing.  My kids are 9 and 6 and after a long day of walking around are they going to want to sit and watch the fireworks (even if it is on the ground).  We have been to the Wishes party and are going to that one again during this trip.  So is two dessert parties worth it?  My husband is more skeptical than I am.  Ahhh.
> Thanks for the review.



One thing I would say for the SW Dessert Party is that it may not continue. I think Wishes/MK dessert party will continue for a long while. Also, the prices are comparable, and the SW one includes alcohol. When we did Wishes, we had to stand up to see the fireworks. There were very few tables from which you could see them, because of the partial roof on the terrace. Plus, the view sitting down was blocked by adults standing at the railing, even though we had a table very close to the edge of the roof. We did Illuminations with DS when he was 8; it's standing only too. He just sat on the ground for part of it but stood for most. The desserts are small, so they are pretty easily eaten without a table. I don't think I would do both though. I actually probably wouldn't go back to the Wishes one at all, because of our not-so-great experience. I would do Illuminations again though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

This photo is so cool and was taken from a walkway near Jedi Training. It was on my CM friend's Fb feed:


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> ok, no EMH, so you'll have less people and time to get to Echo Lake after F!, not sure if you can find a seat but it won't be as crowded as Hollywood Blvd.



I'm going to think this thru before I cancel our dessert party. I just want to do what makes the most sense for us.
THANK YOU for your help, as always!!!

If I cancel, where can we purchase the Chewie stein or the BB8 sipper? Atleast get those for my son.


----------



## msmama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> When we did the dessert party at last year's SWW, my kids (8 & 10 at the time) sat on the ground near our table for parts of the evening. They were up and surprisingly energetic for most of it, though. Sitting a bit gave them just enough rest from standing all day.


. 

I was going to post the same thing. There was plenty of room out of the way for my son (and me too) to sit on the ground. Some people may not be okay with that but it worked for us.


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'm going to think this thru before I cancel our dessert party. I just want to do what makes the most sense for us.
> THANK YOU for your help, as always!!!
> 
> If I cancel, where can we purchase the Chewie stein or the BB8 sipper? Atleast get those for my son.


In December, the BB8 sipper was available at most snack carts in HS.


----------



## eastendlights

Great review! Can't wait to experience it ourselves. We have a HBD ADR for 5:30 that I may cancel-it seems like a lot of food.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> In December, the BB8 sipper was available at most snack carts in HS.



Oh, wow, thank you! I assumed they were hard to find. Silly me.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'm going to think this thru before I cancel our dessert party. I just want to do what makes the most sense for us.
> THANK YOU for your help, as always!!!
> 
> If I cancel, where can we purchase the Chewie stein or the BB8 sipper? Atleast get those for my son.


you can find both at most quick services and popcorn carts around the park


----------



## yulilin3

Saw the walls yesterday and was wondering about them, hopefully it will be a Star Wars meet and greet
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...construction-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## pixarmom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> When we did the dessert party at last year's SWW, my kids (8 & 10 at the time) sat on the ground near our table for parts of the evening. They were up and surprisingly energetic for most of it, though. Sitting a bit gave them just enough rest from standing all day.





msmama said:


> .
> 
> I was going to post the same thing. There was plenty of room out of the way for my son (and me too) to sit on the ground. Some people may not be okay with that but it worked for us.



This is what our youngest did at the Illuminations Dessert Party, and he made some friends because a couple kids came over to join him.   

As for ADRs, before our Illuminations and Wishes Dessert parties, our teen boys thought we'd still need dinner reservations.  I told them to just wait and see if they were still hungry after the fireworks.  In both cases, we were staying CL, so after CL snacks and the dessert parties, they didn't eat anything else.  This time, no CL, but I'll still not making ADRs - if they are hungry after the party, we'll do CS.


----------



## PSULion

Question about lining up for the dessert party... Can I wait alone and then my family join me when they start letting people in?


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> Question about lining up for the dessert party... Can I wait alone and then my family join me when they start letting people in?


You have to check in first, right at the entrance of the party, that's where they put the wristband on you and then you line up. On Tuesday my daughter and I went to check in but my son went to the restroom, so we checked in got our wristbands, told the CM that my son was coming and she told me to wait right there until he came so he could get his wristband.
I didn't ask but I think the CM are there at 6pm to start checking people in, so your family could check in and then you can stay making the line if you want...does that make sense?


----------



## PSULion

So if we all got our wristbands together, could I line up while my kids go over to the dance party?


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> So if we all got our wristbands together, could I line up while my kids go over to the dance party?


yes, and then if they open the area and they are not back you can go in, maybe get a table and then they can come in and out without a problem


----------



## PSULion

yulilin3 said:


> yes, and then if they open the area and they are not back you can go in, maybe get a table and then they can come in and out without a problem



Awesome, thanks. With a 4 and 7 yr old, it's always good to minimize their standing/waiting in line time!


----------



## yulilin3

some exciting news for Rebels fans, Disney Auditions is looking for Sabine and Ezra...maybe these are the characters that will go into the meet and greet next to ABC Sound Studio?


----------



## tarak

Thank you so much for the review, yulilin3! We're now 9 days out and I'm really excited. Our plans for that day don't start really early, so I'm hoping my son won't be too wiped out by the time things start.


----------



## JaimeK

I just watched the fireworks video yulilin3 posted, it's fabulous!  Getting so excited for March!


----------



## Pluto0809

yulilin3 said:


> some exciting news for Rebels fans, Disney Auditions is looking for Sabine and Ezra...maybe these are the characters that will go into the meet and greet next to ABC Sound Studio?



MY DH would die if he got to meet Sabine.  He actually bought the Disney Infinity Sabine figure even though we don't have the game!  He just wanted the figure of her.  Of course we are only 21 days out from our trip, we will be at HS on 1/31, so I doubt the area will be ready by then.  But I can hope!


----------



## yulilin3

Pluto0809 said:


> MY DH would die if he got to meet Sabine.  He actually bought the Disney Infinity Sabine figure even though we don't have the game!  He just wanted the figure of her.  Of course we are only 21 days out from our trip, we will be at HS on 1/31, so I doubt the area will be ready by then.  But I can hope!


in the audition call it says that the person needs to be ready to start work 3 to 4 weeks after audition, auditions are January 27th, so it doesn't look good  
Sabine is my daughter's favorite from Rebels, she cosplayed as her last year during SWW and had lots of fun doing it


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> in the audition call it says that the person needs to be ready to start work 3 to 4 weeks after audition, auditions are January 27th, so it doesn't look good
> Sabine is my daughter's favorite from Rebels, she cosplayed as her last year during SWW and had lots of fun doing it


She did a heck of a job at it too!  I mentioned to my kids that they may be adding a new meet and greet and we listed off some possibilities for Star Wars characters, but when I gave Sabine as someone who wasn't there before, my kids said "You're wrong dad, we met Sabine last year, and she was awesome!"  Please tell your daughter she will forever be Sabine to my 2 little guys.


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> She did a heck of a job at it too!  I mentioned to my kids that they may be adding a new meet and greet and we listed off some possibilities for Star Wars characters, but when I gave Sabine as someone who wasn't there before, my kids said "You're wrong dad, we met Sabine last year, and she was awesome!"  Please tell your daughter she will forever be Sabine to my 2 little guys.


so sweet, she had a blast. Too bad she's no longer able to wear costumes anymore in the parks. We loved meeting your family


----------



## yulilin3

semi-related, Star Wars in Concert is coming back, we did it the last time they had this, don't remember the year, and it was amazing.
http://www.starwarsinconcert.com/


----------



## drea21

Great review. I just keep going back and forth because of the high top table/little kid issue. We are booked for the 10th and I know hubby would be disappointed if we cancelled. I'm assuming there isn't room for strollers. I'm totally okay with them sitting on the ground to eat/rest so I guess if that's an option then we will be fine....


----------



## Pluto0809

yulilin3 said:


> in the audition call it says that the person needs to be ready to start work 3 to 4 weeks after audition, auditions are January 27th, so it doesn't look good
> Sabine is my daughter's favorite from Rebels, she cosplayed as her last year during SWW and had lots of fun doing it



Darn!  Oh well, I won't even mention it to him so he won't be disappointed.


----------



## yulilin3

first permits have been filed  for construction on DHS. The area that it looks like they are starting with is the old Backlot Tour/Catastrophe Canyon. End date is Nov. 2018, this is where TSLand is rumor to be...no other big permit has been filed yet


----------



## yulilin3

drea21 said:


> Great review. I just keep going back and forth because of the high top table/little kid issue. We are booked for the 10th and I know hubby would be disappointed if we cancelled. I'm assuming there isn't room for strollers. I'm totally okay with them sitting on the ground to eat/rest so I guess if that's an option then we will be fine....


I saw a stroller inside the area, not sure if they are allowing them or it was just an oversight on the first day.


----------



## Skywise

It just occurred to me that they're probably going to lose the Lights Action Stunt show too, aren't they?  I wonder if they'll try to keep it open during some of the construction...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> It just occurred to me that they're probably going to lose the Lights Action Stunt show too, aren't they?  I wonder if they'll try to keep it open during some of the construction...


That's the rumor. In the meantime I'll use the stadium to get pictures of. Backstage areas


----------



## pbb322

drea21 said:


> Great review. I just keep going back and forth because of the high top table/little kid issue. We are booked for the 10th and I know hubby would be disappointed if we cancelled. I'm assuming there isn't room for strollers. I'm totally okay with them sitting on the ground to eat/rest so I guess if that's an option then we will be fine....



I am having the same debate because of our littles - age 3 and 8.  The 8 year old will be ok, but it would be much better if we can bring the stroller in the area for the 3 year old in case she is wiped out and falls asleep.  If you go on the 10th, I would love a report on the stroller situation.  We have reservations for Feb. 2nd.


----------



## CJK

Now that the Launch Bay has been open for several weeks, is there a best time of day to visit?


----------



## labattblue

Don't know if CM was joking but when DD had pic taken with Vader, she was going to put her hand on his arm/shoulder and was told "don't touch him".  Very strange.


----------



## drea21

pbb322 said:


> I am having the same debate because of our littles - age 3 and 8.  The 8 year old will be ok, but it would be much better if we can bring the stroller in the area for the 3 year old in case she is wiped out and falls asleep.  If you go on the 10th, I would love a report on the stroller situation.  We have reservations for Feb. 2nd.



I'll definitely let you know how it goes! We have an almost 3 year old and 5.5 year old and this is going to be at the end of our first full day, with an early start to try to get Jedi training for the 5 year old, hopefully she gets a time that allows us to go back and rest before the evening because otherwise it sounds like it could be rough!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Now that the Launch Bay has been open for several weeks, is there a best time of day to visit?


first thing or late in the day is best but I have been keeping track on wait times and they seem to stay pretty consistent through out the day



labattblue said:


> Don't know if CM was joking but when DD had pic taken with Vader, she was going to put her hand on his arm/shoulder and was told "don't touch him".  Very strange.


They are very committed to their "characters" as guards and security. Vader will never touch you, hug you, high five, knuckle touch...and they don't want you doing that to him.


----------



## labattblue

yulilin3 said:


> They are very committed to their "characters" as guards and security. Vader will never touch you, hug you, high five, knuckle touch...and they don't want you doing that to him.


If that is the case, then maybe they should state that prior to going up to have pic taken with him.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

pbb322 said:


> I am having the same debate because of our littles - age 3 and 8.  The 8 year old will be ok, but it would be much better if we can bring the stroller in the area for the 3 year old in case she is wiped out and falls asleep.  If you go on the 10th, I would love a report on the stroller situation.  We have reservations for Feb. 2nd.





drea21 said:


> I'll definitely let you know how it goes! We have an almost 3 year old and 5.5 year old and this is going to be at the end of our first full day, with an early start to try to get Jedi training for the 5 year old, hopefully she gets a time that allows us to go back and rest before the evening because otherwise it sounds like it could be rough!



I was thinking the same thing-if I could bring in the stroller, we'd be ok.
I'm just nervous my son will get sick of standing, and then get ansy. I'm worried with the tall tables and tablecloths, he'll get stepped on if he sits on ground.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> They are very committed to their "characters" as guards and security. Vader will never touch you, hug you, high five, knuckle touch...and they don't want you doing that to him.



Force choke?
Point his finger at you?  ("You are part of the rebel alliance and a traitor blah blah blah...")


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

OK, so I asked on the Mom's panel, lol. Answer:
_I have a very MAGICAL answer for your first question! I am happy to inform you that you CAN bring a stroller into the reserved area.  Having five kids of my own, I know what a HUGE blessing a stroller can be!_


----------



## drea21

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> OK, so I asked on the Mom's panel, lol. Answer:
> _I have a very MAGICAL answer for your first question! I am happy to inform you that you CAN bring a stroller into the reserved area.  Having five kids of my own, I know what a HUGE blessing a stroller can be!_



Yes!! Thank you for posting that!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

drea21 said:


> Yes!! Thank you for posting that!



Yep! Not sure how reliable, I have never asked a question on there before, but it is a start I suppose!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

yulilin3 said:


> first thing or late in the day is best but I have been keeping track on wait times and they seem to stay pretty consistent through out the day
> 
> 
> *They are very committed to their "characters" as guards and security. Vader will never touch you, hug you, high five, knuckle touch...and they don't want you doing that to him*.



 
no one told ds (10 months) lol, DH said Vader got mad and scooted away


----------



## leholcomb

I skimmed through the first page but didn't see the answer. 

Is Launch Bay open for morning EMH?


----------



## DisneyGuess

I know this has been asked, but wow trying to read back is, um, difficult!
Any thoughts on if they'll be extending the fireworks into April or May?
I may be moving our late Feb trip to mid-April & this is the one BIG deal bothering me.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> in the audition call it says that the person needs to be ready to start work 3 to 4 weeks after audition, auditions are January 27th, so it doesn't look good
> Sabine is my daughter's favorite from Rebels, she cosplayed as her last year during SWW and had lots of fun doing it



That could work for us though. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it happens then or earlier.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> so sweet, she had a blast. Too bad she's no longer able to wear costumes anymore in the parks. We loved meeting your family



That is a shame. I don't see anything, except maybe a toy gun, in her costume that could be an issue. However, you have to set good examples for your children and not encourage them to break the rules


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> It just occurred to me that they're probably going to lose the Lights Action Stunt show too, aren't they?  I wonder if they'll try to keep it open during some of the construction...



See it while it's still there.



leholcomb said:


> I skimmed through the first page but didn't see the answer.
> 
> Is Launch Bay open for morning EMH?



I couldn't find anything specifically stating so. However, it is not listed on the website under park hours for attractions on am AM EMH day. So, I assume that means it opens with the park, EMH or not.



DisneyGuess said:


> I know this has been asked, but wow trying to read back is, um, difficult!
> Any thoughts on if they'll be extending the fireworks into April or May?
> I may be moving our late Feb trip to mid-April & this is the one BIG deal bothering me.



Nothing yet. It could be, but it might not be. Sorry it's so vague. Heck, Disney doesn't even have the February fireworks schedule up yet


----------



## yulilin3

leholcomb said:


> I skimmed through the first page but didn't see the answer.
> 
> Is Launch Bay open for morning EMH?


It actually is open for both morning and evening EMH, best time to meet both characters




DisneyGuess said:


> I know this has been asked, but wow trying to read back is, um, difficult!
> Any thoughts on if they'll be extending the fireworks into April or May?
> I may be moving our late Feb trip to mid-April & this is the one BIG deal bothering me.


no clue and no hint to it yet.




soniam said:


> That is a shame. I don't see anything, except maybe a toy gun, in her costume that could be an issue. However, you have to set good examples for your children and not encourage them to break the rules


No rule breaking for us in that respect.


----------



## yulilin3

unrelated: Pizza Planet is closing for refurb on January 19th, I thought/hoped that it would be a total transformation into a SW themed restaurant but it looks like it's staying with he same food options, they are getting rid of the arcade to have more seating and additional registers. Not sure if it'll keep the Pizza Planet name.
Maybe  Star Wars Pizza Planet


----------



## leholcomb

yulilin3 said:


> unrelated: Pizza Planet is closing for refurb on January 19th, I thought/hoped that it would be a total transformation into a SW themed restaurant but it looks like it's staying with he same food options, they are getting rid of the arcade to have more seating and additional registers. Not sure if it'll keep the Pizza Planet name.
> Maybe  Star Wars Pizza Planet


It's rumored that section of the park will get a Muppets mini-land overlay. At least until the other lands surface. That is the only decent thing about lack of theming. Slap and sign and a new coat of paint and BOOM "new restaurant".


----------



## msmama

Why's it going to take almost a whole year to not change much about Pizza Planet?!?!?!  Doesn't instill confidence about SW land being done before I'll have to go with grandchildren (and I have a 7 year old).  

I do like the idea of mini muppet land though (I wonder if they'd bring back Kermit and Piggy meet and greets - they used to be around where Phinneas and Ferb are no longer)!  

Any idea of what coud where Phinneas and Ferb and Lightning/Mater were?  Seems like they're not going to start construction there right away if they have the whole back lot to work with!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Why's it going to take almost a whole year to not change much about Pizza Planet?!?!?!  Doesn't instill confidence about SW land being done before I'll have to go with grandchildren (and I have a 7 year old).
> 
> I do like the idea of mini muppet land though (I wonder if they'd bring back Kermit and Piggy meet and greets - they used to be around where Phinneas and Ferb are no longer)!
> 
> Any idea of what coud where Phinneas and Ferb and Lightning/Mater were?  Seems like they're not going to start construction there right away if they have the whole back lot to work with!


no clue, until more permits are filed we won't know what goes where or when 
I don't see SWLand opening until maybe 2020, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> That is a shame. I don't see anything, except maybe a toy gun, in her costume that could be an issue. However, you have to set good examples for your children and not encourage them to break the rules


I'm impressed at you two as well - we're going to let DD wear her Jedi outfit to DHS hoping for the best.   I'll have a change of clothes with us just in case they tell her she can't wear it.  We will miss Stephanie's Sabine!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> unrelated: Pizza Planet is closing for refurb on January 19th, I thought/hoped that it would be a total transformation into a SW themed restaurant but it looks like it's staying with he same food options, they are getting rid of the arcade to have more seating and additional registers. Not sure if it'll keep the Pizza Planet name.
> Maybe  Star Wars Pizza Planet



What's a Pizza Planet without an arcade?!

Gonzo's Pizzeria?
Probably Maz's Cantina


----------



## Zim

Thank you for posting this information. My BF and I are traveling to Orlando mostly to visit some of his friends and family, but also squeezing in a day at HS. He is a huge SW fan, so this dessert party would be a perfect early Valentine's Day gift for him! I have never managed to find a good spot for firework viewing, and over the years have just given up, so this will be something special for both of us. And it only cost me $3 (*cough* and all my Disney Reward Dollars *cough*)


----------



## monkyby87

Forgive me, but I think I'm understanding that there aren't chairs to sit, correct?  Only tables to hang out at with the food?


----------



## soniam

monkyby87 said:


> Forgive me, but I think I'm understanding that there aren't chairs to sit, correct?  Only tables to hang out at with the food?



Yes. They are high, cocktails tables with no chairs. There are some lower tables available for people who need the accessibility, ie wheelchair.


----------



## Aerorea

We're all checked in for the dessert party and we're just waiting to enter.

Word of warning - the music for the dance party is LOUD. While I don't mind the style, yeesh. You can't converse.

BTW, there must have been a private party last night. We heard fireworks from the Swan around 10:30 or so. We saw them from our window and DH thinks they were SotS.


----------



## yulilin3

Aerorea said:


> We're all checked in for the dessert party and we're just waiting to enter.
> 
> Word of warning - the music for the dance party is LOUD. While I don't mind the style, yeesh. You can't converse.
> 
> BTW, there must have been a private party last night. We heard fireworks from the Swan around 10:30 or so. We saw them from our window and DH thinks they were SotS.


Have fun


----------



## msmama

Thought you guys would appreciate this - My 7 year old 2nd graderhas to do a project on an "interesting American". He chose George Lucas. (His 2 best friends are doing Ben Franklin and Albert Einstein). 

He has to research, do a presentation (where they suggest dressing like the person) and make a poster. 

Guess I'll be learning a lot about George in the next month!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate this - My 7 year old 2nd graderhas to do a project on an "interesting American". He chose George Lucas. (His 2 best friends are doing Ben Franklin and Albert Einstein).
> 
> He has to research, do a presentation (where they suggest dressing like the person) and make a poster.
> 
> Guess I'll be learning a lot about George in the next month!


Plaid shirt and jeans....


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Plaid shirt and jeans....


 And his Kennedy Center Honors Medal!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Aerorea said:


> We're all checked in for the dessert party and we're just waiting to enter.
> 
> Word of warning - the music for the dance party is LOUD. While I don't mind the style, yeesh. You can't converse.
> 
> BTW, there must have been a private party last night. We heard fireworks from the Swan around 10:30 or so. We saw them from our window and DH thinks they were SotS.


We heard the fireworks also from Beach Club last night. We could not see them from our room but could not figure out where they coming from. We had early wake up call at 3am for 10k so I did not go out to see if I could tell where they where coming from.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

yulilin3 said:


> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
> Arrived to check in at 6:30 pm, right across from Min and Bill, they had 2 CM working the check in, one checking your name, the other putting the wristbands on. The wristbands are just plain, one color bands with a little detachable tab at the end which you will use to pick up your Chewie stein.
> Had about 15 people in front at that moment, they let us in at 6:50 pm.
> My first thing was to find a good table, I decided to settle for one toward the front of the dessert party (closer to center stage but not all the way to the ropes) and toward the left (closer to the first table of desserts and the drinks set up) just enough that when you look up there are no trees in the way. I am very happy we chose this table.
> The space is large but because they wanted every family and group to have their own table, there are a lot of them, if you happen to get a table toward the right (closer to Hollywood Blvd) then you will have to go through  a lot of people to come and go from the desserts and drinks.
> So first tip, grab a table toward the left of the set up (as you face center stage) and toward the front (so you are not blocked by any trees)
> By the end I think everyone had their own table, I saw no one eating without one, so that's good news. They do have wheelchair friendly tables (lower tables) toward the front.
> Stephanie took pics of every food and drink offerings. First surprise, there were cheese, fruit and salty biscuits offered, just on this, this one is better than the Osborne dessert party. I'll let the pics do the talking but there were about 7 different dessert offerings, also a Nitro station where the CM would grab a scoop of chocolate mousse and rapidly dip it in liquid nitrogen and then pour some chocolate or raspberry sauce, also an ice cream cart with everyone's favorite treats.
> 4 alcoholic beverages are offered:
> The Force pomegranate lemonade with Jim Beam Bourbon
> First Order Finale: Blood orange lemonade with coruba coconut rum
> Jakku Juicy Cocktail: Green apple lemonade with citrus vodka
> Corellian Smugglers Coffee: Coffee with Baileys
> Also 2 type of non alcoholic lemonade drinks, water, soda, coffee and tea (no hot chocolate)
> the drinks were set up to the far left and the 2 tables with desserts and salty offerings nearby, then all the rest was tables.
> I noticed that the biscuits and the cheese were the ones to go faster but they kept replenishing them through out the party, there wasn't really a lot of waiting to get the food, and only about 2 people in front of me for the adult beverages
> Favorite foods: Biscuits (I think I got myself full on these), Cheese sabers, Vader cupcake, krispy treats
> Least favorites: citrus financiers, Maul eclairs (they just can't get the eclairs right in these dessert parties)
> I tried almost everything, minus the bread pudding, and apart for the 2 offerings listed above, everything else was good.
> Tried both the Jakku and First Order drinks, both good, the bartender pours the alcohol himself so it's not pre mixed and you can mix and match if you'd like.
> My daughter had the green apple lemonade and loved it.
> My impressions of the food comparing to other dessert parties: better offerings than Osborne and SWW dessert parties just because of the inclusion of non dessert options
> My daughter's impressions: better offerings
> My son's (he's never been to any dessert party) he was happy there was fruit and cheese  he's not much of a sweet tooth as my daughter and I are.
> The dance party does go on but not with any SW characters. Rare characters that have been coming out are Genie, Bolt, Robin Hood, White Rabbit, Baloo and Chip and Dale rescue rangers. You are free to come and go from the dessert party, just have to show the wristband
> The music is loud and techno-y so if you love that, fine, if you don't then it's about 70 minutes of it, be prepared
> He did play the SW mix at the end, made famous by DJElliot
> And now to the view, and boy what a difference a big blue hat makes...
> All 3 of us loved it, it's not so close that you are cracking your neck completely up, you can hear the dialogue clearly
> TIP: If you arrived late and got a table under the trees you can move up and away from the trees once you are done with food, or you can simply leave the area and find another spot. But the view from our table was great.
> We decided to get our Chewie steins before the fireworks, they are set up by the entrance. As we were leaving a short line formed to get them, so I guess if you want to avoid any waiting you can grab them before the fireworks.
> They left the desserts and non alcoholic drinks open after the fireworks ended, the cheese and biscuit table was gone, as well as the adult beverages. We could've walked out with mickey bar in hand but we were too full.
> And now for the "is it worth it" part
> Not making this a dollar for dollar issue, Stephanie and I thought it was a good. Food was better, view of the fireworks was better, CHewie stein is awesome, if only there was more SW things going on stage I would've said 100% worth it.
> It was nice and cool last night so no melting Vader this time
> If you are at the tables towards the right (closer to Hollywood Blvd) then it might be a bigger pain to get around, but if you manage to get a table closer to the left and the food and drink offerings it was very relaxed
> Ask away
> I was holding the camera at shoulder height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...958.1073741968.1406401066&type=1&l=f9e11b505e


Thank you @yulilin3 for the review.  We attended SW dessert party tonight and followed your instructions and had a table with a perfect view of the fireworks in the upper left front area.  We were close to the drinks and snacks also. Thanks again.


----------



## msteddom

I followed the advice given here and had a great spot for the fireworks about 5 minutes before they began!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@dmetcalfrn @msteddom  glad to hear you both had great views of the fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

I went to pick up my volunteer credentials at the running expo yesterday and walked around a bit and Run Disney has these tech shirts, perfect for the race in April, right?


----------



## HCinKC

Anyone know, can you buy those shirts online? I'd love to get them! What a great running motivator, getting out to show off my SW shirts lol.


----------



## DisSmis

Is there anyway to do both the dessert party and Fantasmic in the same night?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisSmis said:


> Is there anyway to do both the dessert party and Fantasmic in the same night?


You could do both if you don't mind only having the 30 minutes after Fantasmic ends and the fireworks begin to get to the Dessert Party area. 

By then, you won't have much of a choice of tables but the food and beverage offerings will be there. Yulilin has noted the food items that remain after the fireworks end (post on page 251).


----------



## LoKiHB

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd just throw the Phasma one down the garbage chute.  I feel like they really misfired with her character.



Don't you mean Brienne of Darth???  Thank you GoT fans... I'll be here all week!  Try the veal!  Tip your wait staff, they're working really hard for you!


----------



## LoKiHB

cdnjason said:


> MOVIE SPOILER ALERT!  Don't read further, if you haven't seen the Force Awakens.
> 
> I know there's been some discussion on here about the new characters.  Sorry, I haven't read all of it.  But, has anyone discussed who Rey is?  I know there's been some discussion about Kylo Ren.  I think Rey is Obi-Wan Kenobi's granddaughter.  Think about it.  She was able to use his lightsaber.  Isn't that supposed to be impossible...unless they are related.
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed.  I haven't had a chance to review this entire thread.




It was Annakin/Luke's lightsaber, not Obi Wan's.  

I agree that the whole Rey/Luke connection is too simple, just makes the explanation of why she was able to use the lightsaber that much more interesting.  I would love to see Episode VIII introduce a Mara Jade character, but without the whole "trying to kill Luke" thing, the story wouldn't be nearly as interesting.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Aerorea said:


> We're all checked in for the dessert party and we're just waiting to enter.
> 
> Word of warning - the music for the dance party is LOUD. While I don't mind the style, yeesh. You can't converse.
> 
> BTW, there must have been a private party last night. We heard fireworks from the Swan around 10:30 or so. We saw them from our window and DH thinks they were SotS.





dmetcalfrn said:


> We heard the fireworks also from Beach Club last night. We could not see them from our room but could not figure out where they coming from. We had early wake up call at 3am for 10k so I did not go out to see if I could tell where they where coming from.



Or even rehearsal for the races maybe?

I now own a glow bb-8 necklace, a force awakens Kylo shirt, and a Kylo light saber keychain. That is one Star Wars item per day I have been here! Love all the merch we have seen in all the parks though. Excited for the dessert party tonight - but brr!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Anyone know, can you buy those shirts online? I'd love to get them! What a great running motivator, getting out to show off my SW shirts lol.


I'm sure, haven't checked the disney store site. Saw lots of people wearing them today at the marathon...another company that I forgot the name (ugh) had sw shirts, one said "in a corral far far away"


----------



## hauntedcity

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure, haven't checked the disney store site. Saw lots of people wearing them today at the marathon...another company that I forgot the name (ugh) had sw shirts, one said "in a corral far far away"



Raw Threads has lots of great Star-Warsy shirts ("In a corral far far away", "A half Marathoner, I am", etc)


----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> Raw Threads has lots of great Star-Warsy shirts ("In a corral far far away", "A half Marathoner, I am", etc)


thank you, that was it


----------



## Aerorea

DisSmis said:


> Is there anyway to do both the dessert party and Fantasmic in the same night?



If there are two Fantasmic shows, you can easily do the 9pm showing with a FastPass (get it as a 4th or 5th FP from the kiosks unless F! is a priority). Get your stein(s) before the fireworks and then just head over to the show. We had plenty of time doing just that this past Friday.


----------



## msmama

Did anybody else see who's going to be on the next SW Rebels?!?!?!

I'm not going to spill but you can google. It seems to be out there in many places.


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Did anybody else see who's going to be on the next SW Rebels?!?!?!
> 
> I'm not going to spill but you can google. It seems to be out there in many places.



Yes!! Just one episode though from what I read.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Hi all! Thanks for all the dessert party tips, we are going tonight and I've shared the tips with DH, so hopefully it will all go well.

Just finished the Dopey Challenge and managed to spot DJ Elliot on the course for both the half and full. I am sure people around me were wondering why someone would be so excited to see a DJ! 
 
Half marathon
 
Marathon


----------



## drea21

pbb322 said:


> I am having the same debate because of our littles - age 3 and 8.  The 8 year old will be ok, but it would be much better if we can bring the stroller in the area for the 3 year old in case she is wiped out and falls asleep.  If you go on the 10th, I would love a report on the stroller situation.  We have reservations for Feb. 2nd.



Here's the little kid/stroller report 

we went to the dessert party and had a great time! We went by and got our wristbands around 6pm. They told us they would start letting people in at 6:45. We asked about the strollers and they said you could either park them after you enter the area, or take them
to your table, but just as a warning it does get crowded. I was relieved that at least we had the option! 

she also said that they have the row of low tables up front. She said that they already had placed reserved signs on the tables for reservations with wheelchairs, so if there was an open low table we were free to use that as well. 

We wanted to get a good spot for the kids, so we went back around 6:25 and were first in line for when they opened, by 6:45 when they opened up the line was pretty long, so showing up at 7 is going to get a table in the back.

We went to the front left (thanks to the review here) and there was an open low top table. We asked if our kids could have that table while the 4 adults in our party had the high top behind it and they said sure. (One also told me that it wasn't a crowded night for the dessert party, I'm not sure how many tables a party of 6 is usually allotted).  This was perfect because as an adult I wouldn't want to have just a low table because you would be bending over all night. A person in a wheelchair did come in and we immediately offered up the table but a CM saw and directed them to one of the reserved tables. 

We kept the stroller Folded up the majority of the time since the kids were eating and then going to the dance party. When it was time for the show we unfolded the stroller and
Put it at the rope and they sat and watched. It was perfect! If they would have been in a middle table surrounded by other high tables I really don't know what we would have done, it was worth being in the front of the line!

As for the desserts, I was too full from
dinner and didn't try any, lol! I did have 4 of the vodka and green apple lemonades though


----------



## acbshada

yulilin3 said:


> went to pick up my volunteer credentials at the running expo yesterday and walked around a bit and Run Disney has these tech shirts, perfect for the race in April, right?



These are awesome!  Hoping I'll be able go get my hands on one of them eventually.  Thank you for sharing!

Love reading these reports about the dessert party.  Usuallly, I'm a lurker in this thread, but I felt like I had to say "thank you" because you're slowly talking me into fronting the money to give this a try this year.  We shall see...


----------



## pbb322

drea21 said:


> Here's the little kid/stroller report
> 
> we went to the dessert party and had a great time! We went by and got our wristbands around 6pm. They told us they would start letting people in at 6:45. We asked about the strollers and they said you could either park them after you enter the area, or take them
> to your table, but just as a warning it does get crowded. I was relieved that at least we had the option!
> 
> she also said that they have the row of low tables up front. She said that they already had placed reserved signs on the tables for reservations with wheelchairs, so if there was an open low table we were free to use that as well.
> 
> We wanted to get a good spot for the kids, so we went back around 6:25 and were first in line for when they opened, by 6:45 when they opened up the line was pretty long, so showing up at 7 is going to get a table in the back.
> 
> We went to the front left (thanks to the review here) and there was an open low top table. We asked if our kids could have that table while the 4 adults in our party had the high top behind it and they said sure. (One also told me that it wasn't a crowded night for the dessert party, I'm not sure how many tables a party of 6 is usually allotted).  This was perfect because as an adult I wouldn't want to have just a low table because you would be bending over all night. A person in a wheelchair did come in and we immediately offered up the table but a CM saw and directed them to one of the reserved tables.
> 
> We kept the stroller Folded up the majority of the time since the kids were eating and then going to the dance party. When it was time for the show we unfolded the stroller and
> Put it at the rope and they sat and watched. It was perfect! If they would have been in a middle table surrounded by other high tables I really don't know what we would have done, it was worth being in the front of the line!
> 
> As for the desserts, I was too full from
> dinner and didn't try any, lol! I did have 4 of the vodka and green apple lemonades though



Thank you for the great detailed review!!!  Hopefully we can do the same and have a low table for the kids, it sounds much more child friendly.


----------



## DarthHannah

pbb322 said:


> Thank you for the great detailed review!!!  Hopefully we can do the same and have a low table for the kids, it sounds much more child friendly.


I agree! Super helpful!


----------



## yulilin3

acbshada said:


> These are awesome!  Hoping I'll be able go get my hands on one of them eventually.  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Love reading these reports about the dessert party.  Usuallly, I'm a lurker in this thread, but I felt like I had to say "thank you" because you're slowly talking me into fronting the money to give this a try this year.  We shall see...


No one ever thanked me for helping them spend more money


----------



## Skywise

Rumored From WDWNT Star Wars fireworks may add projection mapping effects to main street - 
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/01/rumor...projection-mapping-effects-and-flamethrowers/
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/01/rumor...projection-mapping-effects-and-flamethrowers/


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Rumored From WDWNT Star Wars fireworks may add projection mapping effects to main street -
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/01/rumor...projection-mapping-effects-and-flamethrowers/


I hope it's true. Each time we watch Celebrate the Magic and Fantasmic! we think how awesome it would be if the added SW scenes to it.


----------



## mil2297

I went Yesterday to DHS.  We met Vader and Chewbacca.  The line  for Vader said 50 minutes but it was more like 30.  For Chewbacca I felt it was all rush rush  take a picture and leave.  As we walked in the park, I told my husband why are they canceling SWW again?  All the spots I seem to remember the characters were are there , no visible construction.  They could keep launch bay and still do SWW with all the characters there.  This past year was out first SWW and loved it.   My kids were not into it until last year they saw The Clone wars  then all the movies.  I don't get why with all the money Force Awakens is bringing in, this is the year the cancel SWW.  It makes no sense to spend $100 plus to go to a park and have  almost no rides or characters to see


----------



## soniam

mil2297 said:


> I went Yesterday to DHS.  We met Vader and Chewbacca.  The line  for Vader said 50 minutes but it was more like 30.  For Chewbacca I felt it was all rush rush  take a picture and leave.  As we walked in the park, I told my husband why are they canceling SWW again?  All the spots I seem to remember the characters were are there , no visible construction.  They could keep launch bay and still do SWW with all the characters there.  This past year was out first SWW and loved it.   My kids were not into it until last year they saw The Clone wars  then all the movies.  I don't get why with all the money Force Awakens is bringing in, this is the year the cancel SWW.  It makes no sense to spend $100 plus to go to a park and have  almost no rides or characters to see



You are probably preaching to the choir on that one here I don't think any of us get it either.


----------



## yulilin3

As I have said for a while: Disney execs decisions have stopped making sense a long time ago.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> As I have said for a while: Disney execs decisions have stopped making sense a long time ago.



Buncha pakleds...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Buncha pakleds...


had to google that


----------



## mil2297

soniam said:


> You are probably preaching to the choir on that one here I don't think any of us get it either.



lol I know, sorry , just needed to vent a little I guess  with people who understood   .  I love Star Wars since I was a kid and never in a million years would have thought my daughters would love it too.  We had such an awesome time in SWW our first last year that it makes me sad they would not have it again.  My kids were just walking through the park  sad saying there was Luke and Leah and Chewy.  We have gone twice to see the new movie and love it


----------



## mil2297

yulilin3 said:


> As I have said for a while: Disney execs decisions have stopped making sense a long time ago.



I know I don't get it.  The meet  with Chewy and Vader seemed rush like take a picture and bye.  Vader was a little better since he now says phrases but my kid had the autograph book out and I said I don't think they are doing that since they spend like 2 minutes with each person.   Launch bay is just like a museum that you can walk in and out in 10 minutes.  That is what we loved about SWW they got to meet all their favorite characters.  Seeing other fans who love the movie dress up and walk through the park Even in 90+ heat .   Even standing in the heat to watch the parade which was awesome.  The weather was supper hot and we love every minute of it.  Even standing in line for like 40 min to meet Chewy and Vader.  I can only wish they would do something similar later this yer.  We can dream can we


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> had to google that



Well it is a Star Trek reference.    (Also I couldn't find a good youtube clip of them just saying "We are smart.")

(And Trivia tip o' the day - The leader of the Pakleds is better known as the voice of Starscream on the Transformers series, Cobra Commander of the GI Joe series and the original voice of Montgomery Burns on the Simpsons)


----------



## Monykalyn

Skywise said:


> Buncha pakleds...


I may have snorted my dessert (hey it's cold here-chocolate mug cake) out all over my cream sweater....


----------



## captaindavidhook

I saw this mentioned before but I would life to ask myself. Some nights there are two fantasmic shows. The second one starts at 830. When I do the Symphony in the stars desert party, is has 7 pm listed. I was told I believe that the firewords start at 745, correct and go for about 8-10 mins give or take? With a fp for fantasmic would I be able to get to there before 815? Just curious if I could swing these both on the same night...


----------



## yulilin3

captaindavidhook said:


> I saw this mentioned before but I would life to ask myself. Some nights there are two fantasmic shows. The second one starts at 830. When I do the Symphony in the stars desert party, is has 7 pm listed. I was told I believe that the firewords start at 745, correct and go for about 8-10 mins give or take? With a fp for fantasmic would I be able to get to there before 815? Just curious if I could swing these both on the same night...


fireworks start at 8pm until March 6th. They are about 8 minutes long, you'll have enough time to make the second F! the second show is always less popular and we have never had a problem getting into it even without fp
The dessert party starts at 7pm


----------



## captaindavidhook

yulilin3 said:


> fireworks start at 8pm until March 6th. They are about 8 minutes long, you'll have enough time to make the second F! the second show is always less popular and we have never had a problem getting into it even without fp




As always thank you my friend. So fireworks go off at 8 pm and roughly finish 8 mins later. How long of walk would I have to fantasmic? Are they close by and does it take long to get out of area where the desert party is taking place? Thank you again.


----------



## yulilin3

captaindavidhook said:


> As always thank you my friend. So fireworks go off at 8 pm and roughly finish 8 mins later. How long of walk would I have to fantasmic? Are they close by and does it take long to get out of area where the desert party is taking place? Thank you again.


you're welcome, it's about a 5 to 10 minute walk, depending how fast you go. From the dessert party area it's pretty easy to get on to Sunset Blvd. Just remember to get your Chewie Stein's before the fireworks start


----------



## captaindavidhook

yulilin3 said:


> you're welcome, it's about a 5 to 10 minute walk, depending how fast you go. From the dessert party area it's pretty easy to get on to Sunset Blvd. Just remember to get your Chewie Stein's before the fireworks start




I have a fast pass for fantasmic on that night but worst case scenario if I am a little late I am sure I can find a seat and enjoy fantasmic. It's just me so that helps =) Wont forget stein either. One question, so fireworks don't go off by 745 and last question do you think a lot of people are doing both these shows in one night? May I ask if you would do something like this or two much rushing around? Thanks as always.


----------



## yulilin3

captaindavidhook said:


> I have a fast pass for fantasmic on that night but worst case scenario if I am a little late I am sure I can find a seat and enjoy fantasmic. It's just me so that helps =) Wont forget stein either. One question, so fireworks don't go off by 745 and last question do you think a lot of people are doing both these shows in one night? May I ask if you would do something like this or two much rushing around? Thanks as always.


Fireworks go off at 8pm, I'm not sure if a lot of people go to the second F! after watching the fireworks, especially if there are kids involved, but it's totally doable. I have done fireworks and then F!, without a fp and it's not a hassle at all


----------



## captaindavidhook

Where exactly do the fireworks/desert party take place. I believe at some point I have to check in at min and bills, but just thought I would ask.


----------



## yulilin3

captaindavidhook said:


> Where exactly do the fireworks/desert party take place. I believe at some point I have to check in at min and bills, but just thought I would ask.


they take the left side of Hollywood Blvd, in the area right in front of Center Stage and Great Movie Ride for the dessert party, the fireworks go off behind the GMR and other bldgs


----------



## yulilin3

merchandise coming to the SW Half Marathon at DL this weekend, I'm liking the variety of things offered, can't wait what's in store for us in April
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-star-wars-half-marathon-weekend-merchandise/


----------



## tarak

The Hallmark near my office is closing so they have everything there 50-70% off. I stopped in and found a set of these little boxes there. My middle daughter claimed Rey, my son grabbed BB8, and I took Captain Phasma. Kylo Ren is still up for grabs. I was so happy to see something with Rey. My daughter thought they should have had Finn in the set instead of Captain Phasma.


----------



## soniam

tarak said:


> The Hallmark near my office is closing so they have everything there 50-70% off. I stopped in and found a set of these little boxes there. My middle daughter claimed Rey, my son grabbed BB8, and I took Captain Phasma. Kylo Ren is still up for grabs. I was so happy to see something with Rey. My daughter thought they should have had Finn in the set instead of Captain Phasma.



You should look for any Itty Bitties. They come in the classic Star Wars characters, and they have Rey, Kylo, and BB8 too. I got Rey and Kylo (before I saw the movie), but they didn't have BB8. They are really cute, and the small size is great for trips or displaying on your desk.


----------



## tarak

soniam said:


> You should look for any Itty Bitties. They come in the classic Star Wars characters, and they have Rey, Kylo, and BB8 too. I got Rey and Kylo (before I saw the movie), but they didn't have BB8. They are really cute, and the small size is great for trips or displaying on your desk.



I looked at those, too. They were pretty well picked through, but I might stop by again tomorrow and take a longer look. At the least I can stock up on cards.


----------



## Skywise

tarak said:


> View attachment 145113
> 
> The Hallmark near my office is closing so they have everything there 50-70% off. I stopped in and found a set of these little boxes there. My middle daughter claimed Rey, my son grabbed BB8, and I took Captain Phasma. Kylo Ren is still up for grabs. I was so happy to see something with Rey. My daughter thought they should have had Finn in the set instead of Captain Phasma.



I thought they were chinese take out boxes.


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> You should look for any Itty Bitties. They come in the classic Star Wars characters, and they have Rey, Kylo, and BB8 too. I got Rey and Kylo (before I saw the movie), but they didn't have BB8. They are really cute, and the small size is great for trips or displaying on your desk.


We love the Itty Bitties! Our former neighbor works at Hallmark and got the kids several for Christmas.  I think they are way cuter than TSumTsums. You reminded me I have coupon to use thatI was saving for BB.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Any thoughts on if they do the Star Wars fireworks in the rain? I assume the policies are similar to Wishes, but just want to make sure. We are planning to catch them next Saturday and it's calling for rain/chance of thunderstorms (though I know the forecast will change a hundred times between now and then).


----------



## tarak

As luck would have it, I won a grand total of $36 yesterday in the lottery. While my plans to leave my job and buy enough DVC points for an annual 2-week Poly bungalow stay are on hold, I will likely stop by the Hallmark tomorrow and see what itty bitty's are left. I agree they are cuter than the tsum tsums.


----------



## hiroMYhero

nervous1sttimer said:


> Any thoughts on if they do the Star Wars fireworks in the rain? I assume the policies are similar to Wishes, but just want to make sure. We are planning to catch them next Saturday and it's calling for rain/chance of thunderstorms (though I know the forecast will change a hundred times between now and then).


The fireworks will still go on even if it is lightly raining.

If lightning is within a 7 mile radius of the park, the fireworks will be delayed or canceled. That's the standard for downing shows due to lightning for guest and CM safety.


----------



## barbaraann

So if I am seeing a 7 p.m. Fantasmic on the 1st of February, will I be able to see any of the Fireworks Show?


----------



## williamscm3

tarak said:


> As luck would have it, I won a grand total of $36 yesterday in the lottery. While my plans to leave my job and buy enough DVC points for an annual 2-week Poly bungalow stay are on hold, I will likely stop by the Hallmark tomorrow and see what itty bitty's are left. I agree they are cuter than the tsum tsums.


I'm in the same boat with you...the house I picked out in golden oaks will not be mine unfortunately


----------



## yulilin3

barbaraann said:


> So if I am seeing a 7 p.m. Fantasmic on the 1st of February, will I be able to see any of the Fireworks Show?


Yes, fireworks are at 8


----------



## yulilin3

just came back from DHS, two things:
1.- there's is now a voice over lady announcing the fireworks, first something like "in just a few minutes you'll experience Symphony in the Stars" and then she says something like " and now let's all say those famous words that start every SW adventure, a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away" and the fireworks start
2.- There are walls now starting where Phineas and Ferb used to meet and ending at the end of Premiere Theater (By the Herbie food truck) so including Premiere Theater


----------



## barbaraann

Thanks for all the great information.  I saw the new Star Wars movie 6 days ago, and I will be in DHS in 18 days time.


----------



## yulilin3

I've seen a couple of questions about the Disney Visa meet and greet and the hallway does have a sign, like others have said it's after the game room before the Force Awakens Gallery




Watched the 7:10 pm JT and it was not full, I saw about 4 spots empty on the Vader stage, and about 3 empty on the Seventh Sister stage. Not sure if they didn't fill them or if the parents and kids left. BTW if your kids can do it at night it's awesome because of the lighting effects.


----------



## yulilin3

short video of the dance party using some cool lightsaber projections and Rebels music, also a quick view at the dessert party location before the set up the tables
https://www.facebook.com/yulady.rod...58301/?type=2&theater&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## yulilin3

DPB just announced LMA will close on April 2nd. The wording of part of the announcement gives hope that the fireworks will continue after March
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...w-one-more-time-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
*While the new areas of the park come to life, we’ll continue bringing new things to Disney’s Hollywood Studios such as the recent opening of Star Wars Launch Bay, the nighttime spectacular “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular” and Sunset Showcase.*


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> DPB just announced LMA will close on April 2nd. The wording of part of the announcement gives hope that the fireworks will continue after March
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...w-one-more-time-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> *While the new areas of the park come to life, we’ll continue bringing new things to Disney’s Hollywood Studios such as the recent opening of Star Wars Launch Bay, the nighttime spectacular “Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular” and Sunset Showcase.*



Guess we knew that was coming. ..

That does give hope for fireworks.  Wonder if the park will feel more crowded since there won't be all the people at the stunt show after it closes?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Guess we knew that was coming. ..
> 
> That does give hope for fireworks.  Wonder if the park will feel more crowded since there won't be all the people at the stunt show after it closes?


it should increase crowds on all other attractions


----------



## CJK

Is Disney usually this bad at updating their park hours? I'm helping some friends plan their day in DHS on Feb. 8th, and there's still no mention of the 8pm fireworks, and park is still schedule to close at 7pm. Is this normal for Disney to be THIS late in updating park hours???


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Is Disney usually this bad at updating their park hours? I'm helping some friends plan their day in DHS on Feb. 8th, and there's still no mention of the 8pm fireworks, and park is still schedule to close at 7pm. Is this normal for Disney to be THIS late in updating park hours???


unfortunately it's been like this lately.


----------



## yulilin3

Exciting news!!! opening next month http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-star-wars-villain-kylo-ren-at-disney-parks/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Exciting news!!! opening next month http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-star-wars-villain-kylo-ren-at-disney-parks/



To me that blog post makes it sound like he's taking Vader's place.


----------



## czmom

yulilin3 said:


> I've seen a couple of questions about the Disney Visa meet and greet and the hallway does have a sign, like others have said it's after the game room before the Force Awakens Gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the 7:10 pm JT and it was not full, I saw about 4 spots empty on the Vader stage, and about 3 empty on the Seventh Sister stage. Not sure if they didn't fill them or if the parents and kids left. BTW if your kids can do it at night it's awesome because of the lighting effects.



Love the lights at night! Great idea! Do you get to pick who you fight?


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To me that blog post makes it sound like he's taking Vader's place.



Hopefully not. I thought they were doing some work on part of Launch Bay that could be a new M&G area.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To me that blog post makes it sound like he's taking Vader's place.


I asked on the blog post.


czmom said:


> Love the lights at night! Great idea! Do you get to pick who you fight?


No you don't, they have two lines of kids going up to the stage. I guess you could ask the CM beforehand



soniam said:


> Hopefully not. I thought they were doing some work on part of Launch Bay that could be a new M&G area.


Originally I thought they would have more rooms for meet and greets, I hope this is the case.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Exciting news!!! opening next month http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-star-wars-villain-kylo-ren-at-disney-parks/



Wonder where they'll put him? And if another character will go?


----------



## CJK

I'm reading on Facebook from a variety of people that he will replace Vader......


----------



## jessicag13

KennyThePirate is saying yes, he'll replace Vader:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...is-regular-meet-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## HopperFan

Hope he's still at the Disney Visa Meet!


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Hope he's still at the Disney Visa Meet!


This would be a great boost for the credit card but horrible for guests who can't have a c.c. Maybe they will put Phasma in there since it's the same background as Vader


----------



## yulilin3

Confirmed via the HUB, Vader will not be available for meet and greets.


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> This would be a great boost for the credit card but horrible for guests who can't have a c.c. Maybe they will put Phasma in there since it's the same background as Vader



Agree and I would be kinda okay with Phasma because it's someone new, but wasn't wowed by the character in movie.

I guess my point is, if he is not there due to Kylo, I would be okay with him being at Visa greet, but I can utilize that and have.



yulilin3 said:


> Confirmed via the HUB, Vader will not be available for meet and greets.



Well that really s........ stinks.  News today just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## yulilin3

Sad to see Watto's Grotto close. It was an awesome place for SW merchandise, large and never packed.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Sad to see Watto's Grotto close. It was an awesome place for SW merchandise, large and never packed.



Very sad!


----------



## yulilin3

some additional info:
Kylo Ren will start meeting February, no set date yet
He will speak but not sign autographs


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Sad to see Watto's Grotto close. It was an awesome place for SW merchandise, large and never packed.



I didn't even get that was happening. Bummer Makes SW shopping more difficult.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> some additional info:
> Kylo Ren will start meeting February, no set date yet
> He will speak but not sign autographs



I am going to have to ignore how much I dislike the acting in the movie in order to stomach this M&G. Just keep repeating "it's not the same guy, it's not the wimp"


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I didn't even get that was happening. Bummer Makes SW shopping more difficult.


they have announced on the HUB that along with LMA, Watto's Grotto, Studio Catering Co. HISTK playground, Youse Guys Moychindise and Monsters Inc meet and greet will close on April 2nd


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I am going to have to ignore how much I dislike the acting in the movie in order to stomach this M&G. Just keep repeating "it's not the same guy, it's not the wimp"


it could be "fun" to taunt him  he can't really throw a fit  In all seriousness Stephanie wants to wear her BB8 shirt and write over it this is the droid you were looking for"


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Confirmed via the HUB, Vader will not be available for meet and greets.



Was he before?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wonder if kylo will be doing the visa meet too.  

I'm going to ask him if he was so upset with Han because he missed his ballet recital.  Maybe he'll get angry at me and break some furniture with his light saber.


----------



## Pluto0809

yulilin3 said:


> Exciting news!!! opening next month http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-star-wars-villain-kylo-ren-at-disney-parks/



Darn, we are going one month too early!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if kylo will be doing the visa meet too.
> 
> I'm going to ask him if he was so upset with Han because he missed his ballet recital.  Maybe he'll get angry at me and break some furniture with his light saber.


The CMs playing him will have to have a good sense of humor


----------



## Skywise

I can hardly wait for all the posts about how to rope drop to get to the Kylo Ren M&G!!


----------



## Isildur's Bane

im gonna ask Vader tomorrow what he thinks about his punk grandson replacing him lol


----------



## yulilin3

Isildur's Bane said:


> im gonna ask Vader tomorrow what he thinks about his punk grandson replacing him lol


He'll say "He's going to finish what I started"


----------



## williamscm3

This is AMAZING news!!! We will be at HS on feb 12 and I'm majorly hoping he is there before then. My son is a big Kylo Ren fan


----------



## xApril

Just walked by Jedi Training and they were fighting Darth Maul and Vader. Saw a show earlier and the Seventh Sister was there.


----------



## msmama

Do we know what Sunset Showcase is mentioned in the LMA announcement?  

Bummer about wattos grotto but it was always supposed to be temporary (and felt that way).  With every announcement I just hope they keep muppets!!  

I think it'd be kind of cool for the visa meet to be luck of the draw - random stormtroopers, Vader, Chewie, other SW characters. Kind of like the one at Epcot.


----------



## hiroMYhero

xApril said:


> Just walked by Jedi Training and they were fighting Darth Maul and Vader. Saw a show earlier and the Seventh Sister was there.


They probably didn't have a Seventh Sister CM friend for the late shift. Or, the Sister's friend may have become ill or even injured.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Do we know what Sunset Showcase is mentioned in the LMA announcement?
> 
> Bummer about wattos grotto but it was always supposed to be temporary (and felt that way).  With every announcement I just hope they keep muppets!!
> 
> I think it'd be kind of cool for the visa meet to be luck of the draw - random stormtroopers, Vader, Chewie, other SW characters. Kind of like the one at Epcot.


Sunset showcase is the home of Club Disney and during some evenings, Club Villain...hopes are that there will be some sort of SW event there staying in March


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> they have announced on the HUB that along with LMA, Watto's Grotto, Studio Catering Co. HISTK playground, Youse Guys Moychindise and Monsters Inc meet and greet will close on April 2nd



I knew about the others, just not Watto's. So, now 2 QS are going to be closed at the same time at DHS. That's really going to limit what was already pretty limited



yulilin3 said:


> it could be "fun" to taunt him  he can't really throw a fit  In all seriousness Stephanie wants to wear her BB8 shirt and write over it this is the droid you were looking for"



She should totally do that Or maybe get a cheaper BB8 shirt to do it on.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if kylo will be doing the visa meet too.
> 
> I'm going to ask him if he was so upset with Han because he missed his ballet recital.  Maybe he'll get angry at me and break some furniture with his light saber.







yulilin3 said:


> The CMs playing him will have to have a good sense of humor



Totally! He is going to be harassed so much. I wonder how he's going to play him, scary or whiny Does this mean that a Rey meet could be coming for the light side? I wouldn't want to replace Chewie though.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> They probably didn't have a Seventh Sister CM friend for the late shift. Or, the Sister's friend may have become ill or even injured.


I wonder what they do with the script in those cases,  it'll interesting to know


----------



## PSULion

Is there a date for Watto's Grotto closing? We'll be there the first week of Feb - really hoping it's still gonna be open!


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> Is there a date for Watto's Grotto closing? We'll be there the first week of Feb - really hoping it's still gonna be open!


The entire Streets of America area is closing April 2nd


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> The entire Streets of America area is closing April 2nd



Oh, so Watto's will still be open for our March trip. Yeah I thought it was closing earlier for some reason. So, all of that stuff is closing April 2nd then.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Oh, so Watto's will still be open for our March trip. Yeah I thought it was closing earlier for some reason. So, all of that stuff is closing April 2nd then.


Yes, April 2nd


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder what they do with the script in those cases,  it'll interesting to know


My guess is they revert back to the original script and the equity CM on the lower level becomes the Jedi Master's assistant. All the CMs had been in the original version of JTA.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, April 2nd



I honestly wonder if all that stuff is closing the 2nd instead of the 1st so people won't think it is an April Fool's joke.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> My guess is they revert back to the original script and the equity CM on the lower level becomes the Jedi Master's assistant. All the CMs had been in the original version of JTA.


Makes sense but then no trials at the temple.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Makes sense but then no trials at the temple.


And also no Troopers; so reverting back doesn't work. 

I think you're going to have to camp out there to see what goes on if 7th Sister is missing!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> And also no Troopers; so reverting back doesn't work.
> 
> I think you're going to have to camp out there to see what goes on if 7th Sister is missing!


Research trip


----------



## pbb322

yulilin3 said:


> Research trip



I've seek speculation that Erza may be talking to Maul in the new Rebels Season 2 trailer.  I wonder if they do have a backup script that allows for Maul if they really are going to introduce him in the series?


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> merchandise coming to the SW Half Marathon at DL this weekend, I'm liking the variety of things offered, can't wait what's in store for us in April
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-star-wars-half-marathon-weekend-merchandise/



I hope they come up with a different purse for April...not liking the neon! I much prefer the new ones at wattos better but really wanted a race specific one!

<-- can't wait to meet Kylo ren. When I met Vader a few days ago his first line was that I should consider joining the dark side. I was all about it, naturally. Apparently the dark side vibes just come off me in waves 

Also loved the fireworks and dessert party. Took some little bb-8 cupcakes with me for breakfast, delicious! And adorable. I carried my bb-8 sipper cup around the whole week and wore my hair in Rey's buns too one day. SW was everywhere and got me really excited for the dark side challenge. A CM at launch Bay even started a light saber fight when he saw my Kylo Keychain version! Next week is my bday so I also walked into HS to a row of lightsabers and shouts of happy bday. I love how much everyone is getting into it.


----------



## maw

jessicag13 said:


> KennyThePirate is saying yes, he'll replace Vader:
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...is-regular-meet-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


oh shoot I was pretty geeked about meeting Vader in April. But Kylo Ren is pretty cool, too.


----------



## xApril

I was rushing over to Watto's Grotto before they closed, otherwise I would've stayed and watched Jedi Training to see what happened. I'm sure it'll happen again though one day.

Toy Story was a 10 minute wait tonight at 6:45, right before they closed off for the fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

Symphony in the Stars hours have been added until Feb. 27th and park hours have been updated until Feb 28th with most nights closing at 8pm and 8:30pm. Check your dates


----------



## yulilin3

Shawn Slater from DPB just confirmed that Kylo Ren will be replacing Vader and will start early February. And he will replace Vader in the Disney Visa meet as well


----------



## CJK

@yulilin3 ..............we'd be lost without you! Thank you!!!


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> Shawn Slater from DPB just confirmed that Kylo Ren will be replacing Vader and will start early February. And he will replace Vader in the Disney Visa meet as well



Am I the only one that thinks this might spectacularly fail?!?!  I mean, Vader was intimidating as a meet and greet. I feel like everyone is just going to be making fun of Kylo Ren!!

I mean I'm excited to meet him but it has fail written all over it to me!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> @yulilin3 ..............we'd be lost without you! Thank you!!!


you're welcome, happy to help


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this might spectacularly fail?!?!  I mean, Vader was intimidating as a meet and greet. I feel like everyone is just going to be making fun of Kylo Ren!!
> 
> I mean I'm excited to meet him but it has fail written all over it to me!


I feel like he'll get taunted and quite possibly verbally and almost physically threatened. But there are a lot of people that are Kylo fans so it would be cool to meet. I just think they should find a way to have Vader as well.


----------



## Min Min

yulilin3 said:


> Confirmed via the HUB, Vader will not be available for meet and greets.


So upset. We've never meet Vader and so looking forward to it this year.


----------



## karly05

My sister says I should call Kylo by his real name.  I'm eager to see how this M&G goes and will probably try to meet him. I am definitely standing in line for Chewie!


----------



## mom2rtk

yulilin3 said:


> Shawn Slater from DPB just confirmed that Kylo Ren will be replacing Vader and will start early February. And he will replace Vader in the Disney Visa meet as well


 

I just can't think of a single reason they couldn't keep both, especially at a time the park is losing so much. This upsets me and I don't even have a trip planned.


----------



## leholcomb

yulilin3 said:


> Shawn Slater from DPB just confirmed that Kylo Ren will be replacing Vader and will start early February. And he will replace Vader in the Disney Visa meet as well


I'm headed down the first week of March and was really excited about the addition of Kylo Ren. I was hoping I would be able to meet all three. I truly don't understand why they cannot keep Vader for Visa M&G. I mean, they use his card as the advertisement. Ugh.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Is there a date announced yet for when Kylo Ren will be out


----------



## hiroMYhero

mom2rtk said:


> I just can't think of a single reason they couldn't keep both, especially at a time the park is losing so much. This upsets me and I don't even have a trip planned.


If DHS added on another meet and greet area within Launch Bay, they could have both Vader and Kylo. There may not be additional meeting space or Lucasfilm just wants to showcase the most current cast of characters. Perhaps Vader was never intended for Launch Bay... he was just a fill-in until TFA premiered and then he now has to be phased out.

It could also be a personnel issue. Vader and Chewie in Launch Bay as well as Vader in JT share the same friends - a good amount on any given day. Those same friends will befriend Kylo. Also, if either Vader or Kylo could only be met at the Visa greet, there would be non-stop GR complaints.


----------



## mom2rtk

hiroMYhero said:


> If DHS added on another meet and greet area within Launch Bay, they could have both Vader and Kylo. There may not be additional meeting space or Lucasfilm just wants to showcase the most current cast of characters. Perhaps Vader was never intended for Launch Bay... he was just a fill-in until TFA premiered and then he now has to be phased out.
> 
> It could also be a personnel issue. Vader and Chewie in Launch Bay as well as Vader in JT share the same friends - a good amount on any given day. Those same friends will befriend Kylo. Also, if either Vader or Kylo could only be met at the Visa greet, there would be non-stop GR complaints.


 

I understand there might be some issues. I just think they need to be creative and find ways to make stuff like this happen.


----------



## yulilin3

leholcomb said:


> I'm headed down the first week of March and was really excited about the addition of Kylo Ren. I was hoping I would be able to meet all three. I truly don't understand why they cannot keep Vader for Visa M&G. I mean, they use his card as the advertisement. Ugh.


they can't have a character meeting exclusively for Disney Chase card members, it wouldn't be fair for people that can't or don't want to have a credit card, it would be a Guest Relations nightmare.
Imagine going with your kids and Vader is only available for people with a credit card and you just can't afford to have one, the kids would be super disappointed and wouldn't understand it.


----------



## mom2rtk

yulilin3 said:


> they can't have a character meeting exclusively for Disney Chase card members, it wouldn't be fair for people that can't or don't want to have a credit card, it would be a Guest Relations nightmare.
> Imagine going with your kids and Vader is only available for people with a credit card and you just can't afford to have one, the kids would be super disappointed and wouldn't understand it.


 

Disney doesn't seem to have an issue with offering a wide variety of stuff that some families can't afford.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2rtk said:


> Disney doesn't seem to have an issue with offering a wide variety of stuff that some families can't afford.


I understand your point, like the Club Villain party, only place to meet and greet with Maleficent but that's something that people could save for and then book it. The Visa card is based on credit score and some people just can't have one for many reasons.


----------



## captaindavidhook

yulilin3 said:


> I understand your point, like the Club Villain party, only place to meet and greet with Maleficent but that's something that people could save for and then book it. The Visa card is based on credit score and some people just can't have one for many reasons.




Yulilin your right. If vader was at just M%G for Visa card holders, it would be a huge PR nightmare. Are you going to the Club Villain tonight? Also I moved my night for the symphony in the sky, to 2/5. Since now I can do both SITS and Fantasmic the same night. Thanks for your great advice again.


----------



## yulilin3

captaindavidhook said:


> Yulilin your right. If vader was at just M%G for Visa card holders, it would be a huge PR nightmare. Are you going to the Club Villain tonight? Also I moved my night for the symphony in the sky, to 2/5. Since now I can do both SITS and Fantasmic the same night. Thanks for your great advice again.


I wish, couldn't afford it
You're welcome


----------



## KozFam

Sorry if this is a duplicate/repeat question - any one know how long the Symphony in the Stars is planned to go?  I saw that dates are currently to March 19th, but any chance they will keep it going all year long or is this just in response to the release of The Force Awakens?


----------



## soniam

KozFam said:


> Sorry if this is a duplicate/repeat question - any one know how long the Symphony in the Stars is planned to go?  I saw that dates are currently into the end of Feb, but will they keep it going all year long or is this just in response to the release of The Force Awakens?



It will definitely run through 3/19, since that's the last scheduled dessert party. However, after that is anyone's guess. It could run later, and there's a permit for a new fireworks launch area. March isn't even on the schedule, but the dessert party is


----------



## yulilin3

KozFam said:


> Sorry if this is a duplicate/repeat question - any one know how long the Symphony in the Stars is planned to go?  I saw that dates are currently to March 19th, but any chance they will keep it going all year long or is this just in response to the release of The Force Awakens?


no official end date yet, on the Disney Parks Blog it hints that they will continue on after March


----------



## yulilin3

looking through pictures of the SW race at DL, look at this photo op, I'm hoping we get it here too
https://twitter.com/search?f=images&vertical=default&q=#starwars10K&src=typd


----------



## czmom

Does anything special happen at DHS on May 4th? I just realized our day there will be Star Wars Day 

I'm reeeeaaaaallllly hoping for the fireworks to continue!


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> Does anything special happen at DHS on May 4th? I just realized our day there will be Star Wars Day
> 
> I'm reeeeaaaaallllly hoping for the fireworks to continue!


nothing is ever announced but in the past some additional characters have been out


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> nothing is ever announced but in the past some additional characters have been out



I never get to meet Salacious Crumb...

(And that's a twofer ... He's a Star Wars character AND a muppet!)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I was worried DH and DD would be upset about not meeting Kylo (we're going down next week - have already met Vader multiple times at SWW) - but they were not fussed - whew!  I am sad about Watto's closing - for some reason I just love the Sandcrawler background they have in there!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> I feel like he'll get taunted and quite possibly verbally and almost physically threatened. But there are a lot of people that are Kylo fans so it would be cool to meet. I just think they should find a way to have Vader as well.



I agree, I don't see why they can't do both. I also wonder if KR will get taunted.... I sure hope not.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Adam Driver on SNL


----------



## diamondcharl

Meeting Chewie was the highlight of my trip
He looked and sounded amazing!


----------



## diamondcharl

diamondcharl said:


> View attachment 145836


Meeting Chewie was the highlight of my trip
He looked and sounded amazing


----------



## Isildur's Bane

saw Vader in afternoon yesterday using chase visa (about 20 minute wait), wimped out on playing around with him from the moment we entered he owned the room, dude is very intimidating and totally in character

Went back after 9:00 fantastic (park closed at 10:00) and met Chewie about 5 minute wait then Vader had no one in line did him again no wait.  Storm troopers outside all the way to 10;00 when they got an alert call and had to leave..still missed jawas


----------



## PSULion

Anybody know if they do anything special for a birthday at the dessert party? My mom's birthday falls a few days after our trip, so we always pick one adr to celebrate it and I haven't decided which yet. (One year when I called for adrs, the cm put it on every single one. Total overkill!)


----------



## AThrillingChase

dmetcalfrn said:


> Adam Driver on SNL



"Undercover boss: star killer base"


----------



## sazzifrazz

Can anyone confirm or deny:
1)  sounds like the fireworks are at 8:00.  My ADR for the party is at 7:00 but at 6:00 people start lining up and get in at 6:30?
2)  No assigned tables, first come first serve?  A friend went last week and her table was inside.  
3)  The cheese and fruit are the only gluten free options?


----------



## yulilin3

sazzifrazz said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny:
> 1)  sounds like the fireworks are at 8:00.  My ADR for the party is at 7:00 but at 6:00 people start lining up and get in at 6:30?
> 2)  No assigned tables, first come first serve?  A friend went last week and her table was inside.
> 3)  The cheese and fruit are the only gluten free options?


1) Fireworks at 8pm, dessert party from 7pm to 8:15pm. You can check in at 6pm, get your wristband and then start making the line or come back later. They are opening the area around 6:45pm
2_ No assigned tables...your friend said the tables were inside a building? maybe it was the evening that rained?
3) If you ask the CM they have a special box with gluten free and some nut free options. Here are pics I took from the Osborne dessert party, same items were offered during last years SWW dessert party so I think they would have the same for this one.


----------



## PSULion

Does anyone know what the cancellation policy is for the dessert party? I've still got it booked two nights, wondering how close I can wait to check the weather before cancelling one.


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> Does anyone know what the cancellation policy is for the dessert party? I've still got it booked two nights, wondering how close I can wait to check the weather before cancelling one.


One day cancellation policy


----------



## PSULion

yulilin3 said:


> One day cancellation policy



So midnight the day before?


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> So midnight the day before?


I usually do it 24 hours before the event, so 7pm the day before at the latest


----------



## sazzifrazz

Thats great they offer an allergy box!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

SO, we made it to HS last Thursday. We (DS3 and I) had planned on an 11am arrival, but were up early and ready. We got to the gates at 9, went straight to LB, and had about a 4 minute wait for Chewie, and maybe 10 for Darth. Both "talked", Darth had my son clinging to my legs, lol. It was a lot of fun! Chewie gave us both multiple hugs, and a Chewie roar before we left.
We canceled the dessert party, since my son had his mind set on seeing "Mickey fight the dragon". We had the dining package, and sat at the top of the Mickey section, at the end of the row. As soon as Mickey defeated the dragon, we went to grab the stroller, headed down and around  and straight over to Echo Lake for the fireworks. We sat on the ledges down by the water, perfect view, no crowds, it was awesome. Best fireworks.
Got our BB8 sipper, and build a lightsaber at Wattos. Complete trip! 
I'd post pics, but I have no clue how to, but I will add, not a fan of the lighting with Darth. Can't hardly see him, and then our faces were flashed bright. Glad we got to meet him, since he will be gone in March when we are back.
THANKS FOR THE TIPS!!!!


----------



## leholcomb

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> SO, we made it to HS last Thursday. We (DS3 and I) had planned on an 11am arrival, but were up early and ready. We got to the gates at 9, went straight to LB, and had about a 4 minute wait for Chewie, and maybe 10 for Darth. Both "talked", Darth had my son clinging to my legs, lol. It was a lot of fun! Chewie gave us both multiple hugs, and a Chewie roar before we left.
> We canceled the dessert party, since my son had his mind set on seeing "Mickey fight the dragon". We had the dining package, and sat at the top of the Mickey section, at the end of the row. As soon as Mickey defeated the dragon, we went to grab the stroller, headed down and around  and straight over to Echo Lake for the fireworks. We sat on the ledges down by the water, perfect view, no crowds, it was awesome. Best fireworks.
> Got our BB8 sipper, and build a lightsaber at Wattos. Complete trip!
> I'd post pics, but I have no clue how to, but I will add, not a fan of the lighting with Darth. Can't hardly see him, and then our faces were flashed bright. Glad we got to meet him, since he will be gone in March when we are back.
> THANKS FOR THE TIPS!!!!


Do  you have pictures of the fireworks view?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Can you see the fireworks and hear the music outside of the park entrance?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Think I figured out how to attach pics.
My battery in my phone was on 10%, so I only snapped 1 pic of fireworks, and it's not great. But you get the idea.  They pretty much covered the entire area above the boat.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Can you see the fireworks and hear the music outside of the park entrance?


these are pics from outside, the view is great but you can't hear the music
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...230.1073741924.1406401066&type=1&l=d0eee4cc25


----------



## yulilin3

leholcomb said:


> Do  you have pictures of the fireworks view?


here are pics from SWW, to the end of this album are a couple of pics from the Echo Lake spot
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206894944397907&type=1&l=9cac1b0f8b


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> SO, we made it to HS last Thursday. We (DS3 and I) had planned on an 11am arrival, but were up early and ready. We got to the gates at 9, went straight to LB, and had about a 4 minute wait for Chewie, and maybe 10 for Darth. Both "talked", Darth had my son clinging to my legs, lol. It was a lot of fun! Chewie gave us both multiple hugs, and a Chewie roar before we left.
> We canceled the dessert party, since my son had his mind set on seeing "Mickey fight the dragon". We had the dining package, and sat at the top of the Mickey section, at the end of the row. As soon as Mickey defeated the dragon, we went to grab the stroller, headed down and around  and straight over to Echo Lake for the fireworks. We sat on the ledges down by the water, perfect view, no crowds, it was awesome. Best fireworks.
> Got our BB8 sipper, and build a lightsaber at Wattos. Complete trip!
> I'd post pics, but I have no clue how to, but I will add, not a fan of the lighting with Darth. Can't hardly see him, and then our faces were flashed bright. Glad we got to meet him, since he will be gone in March when we are back.
> THANKS FOR THE TIPS!!!!


It sounds like you had a great time


----------



## leholcomb

yulilin3 said:


> here are pics from SWW, to the end of this album are a couple of pics from the Echo Lake spot
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206894944397907&type=1&l=9cac1b0f8b


Thanks! Looks like a great spot!


----------



## yulilin3

leholcomb said:


> Thanks! Looks like a great spot!


my favorite spot


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> these are pics from outside, the view is great but you can't hear the music
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...230.1073741924.1406401066&type=1&l=d0eee4cc25


Thanks!  We don't have park tickets this trip but are staying at BWV so thought we might walk over and watch outside the gates.


----------



## lovethattink

We stood at the rope by GMR to view fireworks.  Great view and was awesome being near speakers. We had a FP for 2nd fantasmic.  Had plenty of time to get there.  We are now sitting in the front row!  Bundled up and ready to get wet if it sprays over here! Fun night!


----------



## DisneyDreamingInMI

Do the fireworks and dessert party still take place if there is rain?  Do they change the location of the dessert party?


----------



## mom2rtk

yulilin3 said:


> I understand your point, like the Club Villain party, only place to meet and greet with Maleficent but that's something that people could save for and then book it. The Visa card is based on credit score and some people just can't have one for many reasons.


 

They had no issue taking the Beast out of France where anyone could meet him and putting him at BOG for dinner only, where only those lucky enough to get an ADR could meet him. Some people are just unable to get an ADR for dinner no matter how hard they try (especially in the early days).


----------



## LWILDP

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> SO, we made it to HS last Thursday. We (DS3 and I) had planned on an 11am arrival, but were up early and ready. We got to the gates at 9, went straight to LB, and had about a 4 minute wait for Chewie, and maybe 10 for Darth. Both "talked", Darth had my son clinging to my legs, lol. It was a lot of fun! Chewie gave us both multiple hugs, and a Chewie roar before we left.
> We canceled the dessert party, since my son had his mind set on seeing "Mickey fight the dragon". We had the dining package, and sat at the top of the Mickey section, at the end of the row. As soon as Mickey defeated the dragon, we went to grab the stroller, headed down and around  and straight over to Echo Lake for the fireworks. We sat on the ledges down by the water, perfect view, no crowds, it was awesome. Best fireworks.
> Got our BB8 sipper, and build a lightsaber at Wattos. Complete trip!
> I'd post pics, but I have no clue how to, but I will add, not a fan of the lighting with Darth. Can't hardly see him, and then our faces were flashed bright. Glad we got to meet him, since he will be gone in March when we are back.
> THANKS FOR THE TIPS!!!!




Thanks so much for your description.  We were wondering if one can see the fireworks (main priority) as well as Fantasmic.  We were thinking of Echo Lake as is seems less busy but wanted to know .... can you hear the music there??   TIA!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

LWILDP said:


> Thanks so much for your description.  We were wondering if one can see the fireworks (main priority) as well as Fantasmic.  We were thinking of Echo Lake as is seems less busy but wanted to know .... can you hear the music there??   TIA!



Yep! Could hear it perfectly. And the finale shook the ground!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyDreamingInMI said:


> Do the fireworks and dessert party still take place if there is rain?  Do they change the location of the dessert party?


In case of rain the dessert party is moved to Disney Jr. They keep the area outside roped off, so when you're done with desserts you can go to the reserved area outside and see the fireworks. The fireworks are not cancelled unless there's thunder in the area.


----------



## Jawa Livin

Is there a set time when the stormtroopers are "patrolling"? We went twice last week, once in the morning and once in the evening and no troopers.  I have a stormtrooper dress and would like to get a picture with them in the background (since I understand they aren't stopping for photos).  Any ideas of a good time to be there?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Jawa Livin said:


> Is there a set time when the stormtroopers are "patrolling"? We went twice last week, once in the morning and once in the evening and no troopers.  I have a stormtrooper dress and would like to get a picture with them in the background (since I understand they aren't stopping for photos).  Any ideas of a good time to be there?  Thanks!


I haven't been able to figure out their sets, it seems random to me. But I have seen them in the evening (around 5pm) I understand that they are now patrolling, and after a couple of minutes they stop and they are the ones that tell you to come to take pics, as in, he points at you and points for you to stand next to them, no jumping in front. In fact if you try to jump in they will basically just walk away or refuse a pic.


----------



## DisneyDreamingInMI

yulilin3 said:


> In case of rain the dessert party is moved to Disney Jr. They keep the area outside roped off, so when you're done with desserts you can go to the reserved area outside and see the fireworks. The fireworks are not cancelled unless there's thunder in the area.



Thank you yulilin3!  Glad to hear that!!!


----------



## psac

yulilin3 said:


> here are pics from SWW, to the end of this album are a couple of pics from the Echo Lake spot
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206894944397907&type=1&l=9cac1b0f8b



Awesome pics!  Is there a specific spot by Echo Lake that's best?  (Sorry if this has been said a hundred times already...)


----------



## yulilin3

psac said:


> Awesome pics!  Is there a specific spot by Echo Lake that's best?  (Sorry if this has been said a hundred times already...)


 101 times...
Between 50s Prime Time and Hollywood and Vine. Go toward the lake, there's aledge, you can sit and wait for fireworks. The area is never packed.


----------



## yulilin3

I have decided to go to DHS tomorrow and take a video of the fireworks from the, now famous, Echo Lake spot, so you guys can see what I mean.
Not that I need an excuse to go to the park


----------



## Jawa Livin

yulilin3 said:


> I haven't been able to figure out their sets, it seems random to me. But I have seen them in the evening (around 5pm) I understand that they are now patrolling, and after a couple of minutes they stop and they are the ones that tell you to come to take pics, as in, he points at you and points for you to stand next to them, no jumping in front. In fact if you try to jump in they will basically just walk away or refuse a pic.


Thank you!  I will try around that time, I think we went later in the evening.  Maybe if they see my dress I'll be "invited" for a picture


----------



## showers2flowers

We did HS on Sunday the 10th and really enjoyed our day.  Star Wars-wise, the boys did the new Jedi Training, which I think is greatly improved over the previous version.  Saw Darth (one scary dude) and Chewie in Launch Bay, both about 20 minute waits throughout the day.  I have the Disney Chase Visa, but that Darth M&G didn't open until 11, so we ended up just using the regular line.  We wandered Launch Bay a couple of times, once in the morning (probably 9:30-10:30ish) and once in the evening (from about 5-6) and saw Stormtroopers both times.  We only saw Jawas in the evening.  We did do the dessert party (after wishy washy me booked it once, cancelled it, then booked it again two days later!) and I am so glad we did.  Lots of offerings, both sweet and savory.  The nitro station was really cool, and the bartenders were pouring quite heavy.  And those fireworks--freaking awesome!  Best I've ever seen!


----------



## Jfsag123

I am planning on a second night at DHS on our June trip in the hopes that the fireworks are still happening.  So jealous of you all who are getting to go when it's a sure thing.

P.S. Saw this and thought of you guys.


----------



## psac

yulilin3 said:


> 101 times...
> Between 50s Prime Time and Hollywood and Vine. Go toward the lake, there's aledge, you can sit and wait for fireworks. The area is never packed.


Thanks!


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

We went on Sunday the 17th - Let me say that the Darth Vader character is one intimidating dude!  It was a creepy yet awesome experience, I loved it.  The fireworks were one of my favs right up there is Hallowishes.  The dessert party was good, I do wish they had chairs but I get why they don't.  Overall a great experience!


----------



## showers2flowers

scrappingbuckeye said:


> We went on Sunday the 17th - Let me say that the Darth Vader character is one intimidating dude!  It was a creepy yet awesome experience, I loved it.  The fireworks were one of my favs right up there is Hallowishes.  The dessert party was good, I do wish they had chairs but I get why they don't.  Overall a great experience!



Isn't he creepy?  Our first pictures, we looked so freaked out that we went back for a do-over later in the day...of course, we ended up looking only slightly less terrified!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

showers2flowers said:


> Isn't he creepy?  Our first pictures, we looked so freaked out that we went back for a do-over later in the day...of course, we ended up looking only slightly less terrified!



SO creepy, and he kept "talking" to DS3, because he was wearing a Darth/Luke battle shirt. My son would not let go of my legs, haha! They took pics with my camera and the photo pass guy took pics too, and in all of them my son is clinging to my legs, and only looked up for a few.  It was awesome, and my son says it was his favorite meet and greet


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> SO creepy, and he kept "talking" to DS3, because he was wearing a Darth/Luke battle shirt. My son would not let go of my legs, haha! They took pics with my camera and the photo pass guy took pics too, and in all of them my son is clinging to my legs, and only looked up for a few.  It was awesome, and my son says it was his favorite meet and greet


he was magically terrified


----------



## showers2flowers

My nine year old had enough the first go round...he and his father sat it out while I, my friend, and her son braved Darth the second time!


----------



## acbshada

All of this talk of Vader being awesome makes me even more sad that they're replacing him with Kylo Ren at that meet and greet.  I was hoping we'd make it to see Vader before the switch, but I don't think that's going to happen.  Loving these stories, though!


----------



## jessicag13

i'll be there the first week of feb. and really hope the switch happens after my visit- i'm not a big character photo type of person (plus, i'll be solo), but if it's the last chance i have to get a photo with vader in the foreseeable future, i'll definitely go out of my way to get it.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

Oh I didn't know they were switching him out for Kylo Ren - I was preparing my DS for the meet and greet.  



showers2flowers said:


> Isn't he creepy? Our first pictures, we looked so freaked out that we went back for a do-over later in the day...of course, we ended up looking only slightly less terrified!


  Ours too, I should have gone back thru a 2nd time lol.  He totally starred me down, it was scary.  He freaked out my daughter's dance coach who was with us, she was terrified but loved it all at the same time.


----------



## pbb322

Has anyone heard any info on when in Feb Kylo will replace Vader? We have lots of Vader pics from SWW so we would love to meet Kylo but not getting our hopes up since our HS day is Feb 2.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Has anyone heard any info on when in Feb Kylo will replace Vader? We have lots of Vader pics from SWW so we would love to meet Kylo but not getting our hopes up since our HS day is Feb 2.


only thing that has been said is early February. Entertainment has their schedules out until Feb 13th and it still shows Vader but they might just switch him out since I think Kylo might be about the same height as Vader? For sure same height as Stormtroopers, so they could easily change him


----------



## Ilivetogo

I noticed that there were some people talking of TIPS at this dessert party.  Are you expected to tip here?  It's already pretty pricey.


----------



## yulilin3

Ilivetogo said:


> I noticed that there were some people talking of TIPS at this dessert party.  Are you expected to tip here?  It's already pretty pricey.


no, not at all. They won't accept unless, I guess you tip the bartender. But it's not expected


----------



## Ilivetogo

yulilin3 said:


> no, not at all. They won't accept unless, I guess you tip the bartender. But it's not expected



Thanks!


----------



## sazzifrazz

Has anyone been to the dessert party and regretted it?  I have only seen fairly decent reviews.


----------



## AThrillingChase

The next movie is pushed back until December. Sigh. They are killing me over here!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I caught the first part of the new Jedi training yesterday - I have to say what I saw was a good idea but painful to watch I just wasn't impressed with the main Jedi and the one that 'wanted to become a Jedi"   Are any of the 'old' masters still around doing this?  They were always amazing and funny - the ones I watched were cringe-worthy and I don't say that lightly


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I caught the first part of the new Jedi training yesterday - I have to say what I saw was a good idea but painful to watch I just wasn't impressed with the main Jedi and the one that 'wanted to become a Jedi"   Are any of the 'old' masters still around doing this?  They were always amazing and funny - the ones I watched were cringe-worthy and I don't say that lightly


Many of the original Jedi Masters are still part of the show. This show is so heavily scripted they don't have the leeway to use the spontaneous "scripted ad-libs" that were a major part of JTA.

There have been rumors that Lucasfilm is concerned about how the show is running - seemingly bogged down in some parts - but so far, everything has remained the same.


----------



## lovethattink

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I caught the first part of the new Jedi training yesterday - I have to say what I saw was a good idea but painful to watch I just wasn't impressed with the main Jedi and the one that 'wanted to become a Jedi"   Are any of the 'old' masters still around doing this?  They were always amazing and funny - the ones I watched were cringe-worthy and I don't say that lightly



I caught the show Monday night.  Not sure if it was the cold or seeing the night time effects up close for the first time;  but I got chills at a couple times. I really listened to the script.  Watched the effects. And totally focused on the show since my son wasn't in it.

My only disappointment was that Darth Maul didn't make an appearance.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I caught the first part of the new Jedi training yesterday - I have to say what I saw was a good idea but painful to watch I just wasn't impressed with the main Jedi and the one that 'wanted to become a Jedi"   Are any of the 'old' masters still around doing this?  They were always amazing and funny - the ones I watched were cringe-worthy and I don't say that lightly


many of the old masters and padawans are in the show, like hiro said, it's more scripted and less funny. I have seen them making efforts to bring the little jokes in during the kids battles "duck! no need for that" thinks like that.
Also some are better than others, the older gentleman that has been doing JTA for a very long time, he "trained" my son and my son is now 19, so a long time, he is not very good.
My favorite combination is the blonde Jedi Master (she's been there a while too) or Baldy  with the young padawan girl, very short hair, I'm sure she's friends with Ahsoka by the way she talks and stands, anyways, they are great. Have the script down and give enough emotion to the characters without overacting


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I caught the show Monday night.  Not sure if it was the cold or seeing the night time effects up close for the first time;  but I got chills at a couple times. I really listened to the script.  Watched the effects. And totally focused on the show since my son wasn't in it.
> 
> My only disappointment was that Darth Maul didn't make an appearance.


The show gives out a great message, not sure if most of the kids get it. But I love the new show.


----------



## showers2flowers

lovethattink said:


> My only disappointment was that Darth Maul didn't make an appearance.



I was curious about this.  We had kids in one of the JTA shows on 1/10, and Maul came out at the end (didn't fight any of the kids, just the Padawan).  We were so surprised because we hadn't been expecting that part of the show.  Does he appear at random, or is there a schedule to his appearances?


----------



## hiroMYhero

showers2flowers said:


> I was curious about this.  We had kids in one of the JTA shows on 1/10, and Maul came out at the end (didn't fight any of the kids, just the Padawan).  We were so surprised because we hadn't been expecting that part of the show.  Does he appear at random, or is there a schedule to his appearances?


The regular script for this show does include Darth Maul. There have been reports that sometimes the 7th Sister is absent and now sometimes Maul may be absent. Interesting if they are running the show differently or if it's due to injury or absences.


----------



## yulilin3

life (ugh) has not let me go to DHS this week. But I'm trying to make it out this evening, I'll ask about the lack of 7th sister and Maul, I have a feeling is the CM calling sick or injury but I'll ask


----------



## PoohsFan1

Hi everyone, sorry to be asking a question that may of already been answered (I know, I need to go back and read the whole thread).  Anyway, we will be there the first week of February and will be at DHS on 2/4, we would like to see the Fireworks show that night but we are not going to the Dessert party.  Where is the best place to see the show as a regular bystander?


----------



## yulilin3

PoohsFan1 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to be asking a question that may of already been answered (I know, I need to go back and read the whole thread).  Anyway, we will be there the first week of February and will be at DHS on 2/4, we would like to see the Fireworks show that night but we are not going to the Dessert party.  Where is the best place to see the show as a regular bystander?


anywhere on Hollywood Blvd, and around Echo Lake, between 50s Prime Time and Hollywood and Vine


----------



## tarak

Two of my kids were in the 11:40 JTA today. We had both Darth Maul and the Seventh Sister. It was a lot of fun. This is my middle daughter, being very dramatic in line. I've only seen the videos of the old show and I admit, I was expecting more humor. But it was fun. One little boy was clearly scared and crying just a bit - I can only imagine how big that Darth Vader looked to him. But he got through it with encouragement from his big brother. And when he was done, the whole line of parents cheered for him.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yulilin is reporting as of 3:35 ~
Characterpalooza is going on outside (the park entrance) right now, Mary P and Bert,  stitch, evil queen, dopey...and stormtroopers are patrolling.


----------



## hiroMYhero

On Twitter, @dlrpexpress has posted photos of some of the upcoming SW Original Trilogy Tsum Tsums.

Disneytsumtsum.com has also posted photos. I'm not sure if the release date is for Japan or where. Tsums usually release on the 1st Tuesday of the month for U.S. Disney outlets.

There are much better photos than these on the above sites^^


----------



## yulilin3

I'm at DHS now and you can tell the dessert party didn't sell out, a lot of empty tables...waiting in my favorite spot to get the video, Will post tomorrow


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm at DHS now and you can tell the dessert party didn't sell out, a lot of empty tables...waiting in my favorite spot to get the video, Will post tomorrow



I don't think they did a good job of advertising it. Didn't it posted kind of haphazard and way late on the parks blog? I hope they don't cancel it, because I know a lot of people would like to do it near the marathon or what should have been SWW. However, I don't know if this bodes well. I guess this is a really slow time though.


----------



## captaindavidhook

If there are two shows for fantasmic does characterpalooza start at a different time? I know when I was there last year for a 7 p.m. show it started around a little after 4  but I'm curious since the day I'm going to DHS 2 Fantasmic shows one at 7 and one at 9 and if it starts at different times to see the characters . Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

captaindavidhook said:


> If there are two shows for fantasmic does characterpalooza start at a different time? I know when I was there last year for a 7 p.m. show it started around a little after 4  but I'm curious since the day I'm going to DHS 2 Fantasmic shows one at 7 and one at 9 and if it starts at different times to see the characters . Thanks in advance.


Which day is that? Fantasmic start times are usually 1.5 hours apart. If the Fantasmics are scheduled for two hours apart, there may not be a Palooza due to the length of the CM shifts for that specific show schedule.


----------



## captaindavidhook

hiroMYhero said:


> Which day is that? Fantasmic start times are usually 1.5 hours apart. If the Fantasmics are scheduled for two hours apart, there may not be a Palooza due to the length of the CM shifts for that specific show schedule.




I am going to DHS on February 5th which is a Friday and there's a7 p.m. and 9 p.m. Fantasmic.


----------



## hiroMYhero

captaindavidhook said:


> I am going to DHS on February 5th which is a Friday and there's a7 p.m. and 9 p.m. Fantasmic.


I'm seeing 7:00 and 8:30 on this site:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/febfw16.cfm

If it's 8:30, then Palooza will be around 4:00ish and maybe an hour later.

If the 2nd Fant is at 9:00, there could be a Palooza around 5:00ish only but never a guarantee if there is the weird scheduling of the two Fants.


----------



## captaindavidhook

hiroMYhero said:


> I'm seeing 7:00 and 8:30 on this site:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/febfw16.cfm
> 
> If it's 8:30, then Palooza will be around 4:00ish and maybe an hour later.
> 
> If the 2nd Fant is at 9:00, there could be a Palooza around 5:00ish only but never a guarantee if there is the weird scheduling of the two Fants.


The show on the 5th moved to 9 p.m. the reason I know is because I had a fast past for it and they sent the email and update to my app. Thank you for all the information. I had a great time doing this last year the character Palooza and I wish to do it again.


----------



## yulilin3

here are a couple of pics from yesterday, went into Launch Bay around 4ish, the CM were trying to funnel everyone to see the movie first but I just stayed to my right and they didn't tell me anything, the galleries were empty with everyone going straight to the meet and greets




Troopers going backstage




Some pics from JT, this duo is quite good and funny, even the tech people in the sound booth were laughing
















My daughter loves the costume of the apprentice character, she wants to make it for herself


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a video from the Echo Lake area during the day and then 10 minutes before the fireworks, I asked the photopass CM and she said she leaves as the fireworks start but admitted it would make for a great picture if she stayed





And here's the video of the fireworks from that location


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> I'm at DHS now and you can tell the dessert party didn't sell out, a lot of empty tables...waiting in my favorite spot to get the video, Will post tomorrow



I was going to ask about this, so thanks.  You're so good now you can answer questions not even asked!?!?!

My son has always decided he doesn't want to do Jedi Training.  I wonder if I can convince him now that the Seventh Sister is an option - she may be less scary than Vader.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> I was going to ask about this, so thanks.  You're so good now you can answer questions not even asked!?!?!
> 
> My son has always decided he doesn't want to do Jedi Training.  I wonder if I can convince him now that the Seventh Sister is an option - she may be less scary than Vader.


I use the Force...


----------



## yulilin3

I don't know why I took this video yesterday  the last part of the JT


----------



## Xenuprime

Sorry if this info is somewhere else (I didn't see it), but is the Jaku scene still the only one showing at ST? We will be there on Jan 30th and would love to know seeing it will be a sure thing!


----------



## yulilin3

Xenuprime said:


> Sorry if this info is somewhere else (I didn't see it), but is the Jaku scene still the only one showing at ST? We will be there on Jan 30th and would love to know seeing it will be a sure thing!


Jakku is the only fixed scene. All the other ones are still random


----------



## albertamom

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a video from the Echo Lake area during the day and then 10 minutes before the fireworks, I asked the photopass CM and she said she leaves as the fireworks start but admitted it would make for a great picture if she stayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the video of the fireworks from that location



Thanks so much for this!  We've never been to WDW, so I especially appreciate your daytime video, so I can see exactly where we will want to be.  I know the crowds vary a great deal, but if we wander over there an hour before the fireworks, do you think we will be able to grab a seat on the ledge?


----------



## yulilin3

albertamom said:


> Thanks so much for this!  We've never been to WDW, so I especially appreciate your daytime video, so I can see exactly where we will want to be.  I know the crowds vary a great deal, but if we wander over there an hour before the fireworks, do you think we will be able to grab a seat on the ledge?


I was there 30 minutes before and only about 5 people were sitting...as you say it depends on time of year but an hour I think is enough time


----------



## Xenuprime

yulilin3 said:


> Jakku is the only fixed scene. All the other ones are still random


Whoo hoo! Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Sooooo... Catching up here after our trip for the DL SW Half Weekend!!  Five of us ran the 5K, three of us the 10K, and my sister and I ran the half.  Had a GREAT time, though my legs were a tad tired after walking 41 miles and running 22 miles over the course of the trip!!! 

We, of course, hit Launch Bay and met Chewie (we opted not to wait for Vader since we have MANY pics with him from last year), and rode Hyperspace Mountain 5 times!!  We LOVED it!



yulilin3 said:


> Confirmed via the HUB, Vader will not be available for meet and greets.


I'm assuming there's no official word on this, but anything on whether Kylo Ren will also do the VISA M&G?  I agree with @yulilin3 that having Vader exclusive to VISA holders doesn't seem very Disney.  I ask only because though we have mucho pics with Vader, my SW-obsessed cousin never had and will be joining us on our April trip.  I suspect he'll be disappointed.

And are we still in a holding pattern, without any confirmation as to whether the fireworks continue into April??


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm assuming there's no official word on this, but anything on whether Kylo Ren will also do the VISA M&G?


It is official. Kylo replaces Vader for regular and Visa meet and greets. Vader will only be seen at Jedi Training.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> It is official. Kylo replaces Vader for regular and Visa meet and greets. Vader will only be seen at Jedi Training.


Huh.  OK -- thanks!  My cousin will have to survive... he made it 42 years without meeting Vader, right!?  

At least he can watch him in action at Jedi Training...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sooooo... Catching up here after our trip for the DL SW Half Weekend!!  Five of us ran the 5K, three of us the 10K, and my sister and I ran the half.  Had a GREAT time, though my legs were a tad tired after walking 41 miles and running 22 miles over the course of the trip!!!
> 
> We, of course, hit Launch Bay and met Chewie (we opted not to wait for Vader since we have MANY pics with him from last year), and rode Hyperspace Mountain 5 times!!  We LOVED it!
> 
> 
> I'm assuming there's no official word on this, but anything on whether Kylo Ren will also do the VISA M&G?  I agree with @yulilin3 that having Vader exclusive to VISA holders doesn't seem very Disney.  I ask only because though we have mucho pics with Vader, my SW-obsessed cousin never had and will be joining us on our April trip.  I suspect he'll be disappointed.
> 
> And are we still in a holding pattern, without any confirmation as to whether the fireworks continue into April??


congrats on your race, that's a lot of bling 
no confirmation if the fireworks will continue but the wording used on the DPB seems to suggest the fireworks will go on after March


----------



## moobar25

Thanks to Yullin our fireworks view was amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

casting calls again, I'm guessing this will go into Club Disney:
they are seeking male and female Interactive Actors/Hosts for a new Star Wars offering: Ability to facilitate to and entertain large groups.  Comedic timing and captivating energy is a must. Knowledge of all things Star Wars preferred.
Auditions are Feb 2nd with callbacks the week after...same call went out last year, I think it was around October. Either they didn't find the right people or they are hiring more...


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> casting calls again, I'm guessing this will go into Club Disney:
> they are seeking male and female Interactive Actors/Hosts for a new Star Wars offering: Ability to facilitate to and entertain large groups.  Comedic timing and captivating energy is a must. Knowledge of all things Star Wars preferred.
> Auditions are Feb 2nd with callbacks the week after...same call went out last year, I think it was around October. Either they didn't find the right people or they are hiring more...


Possibly hiring more, I think. Or, maybe they didn't complete the casting process the first time and have to run the open call again.

After viewing photos of Club Villain, every equity role was double casted as well as every Villain. They need two casts because the shows run back to back each night they are held.


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if you guys have seen this, if you're a Disney Visa  Chase cardholder you can get an exclusive Vader pin
https://disneyrewards.com/offers/darthvaderpinfy16/


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> casting calls again, I'm guessing this will go into Club Disney:
> they are seeking male and female Interactive Actors/Hosts for a new Star Wars offering: Ability to facilitate to and entertain large groups.  Comedic timing and captivating energy is a must. Knowledge of all things Star Wars preferred.
> Auditions are Feb 2nd with callbacks the week after...same call went out last year, I think it was around October. Either they didn't find the right people or they are hiring more...



That would be cool. I bet it won't start before we get there in March Maybe by July. I might be back then.


----------



## Lsdolphin

hiroMYhero said:


> Possibly hiring more, I think. Or, maybe they didn't complete the casting process the first time and have to run the open call again.
> 
> After viewing photos of Club Villain, every equity role was double casted as well as every Villain. They need two casts because the shows run back to back each night they are held.




I thought it is just one show a night at 7:45 pm....


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> That would be cool. I bet it won't start before we get there in March Maybe by July. I might be back in then.


Maybe they slotted in Club Villain as a placeholder while they were waiting for SW sets to be completed. The Villain sets were already intact at Four Seasons.

That would explain the October auditions and then nothing became of those. Now, the Villain Hosts and dancers will be freed up as of the end of February. DHS already has their key SW character friends so to get the show up and running wouldn't take long.

Would be very cool if they got it up and running before your visit.



Lsdolphin said:


> I thought it is just one show a night at 7:45 pm....


There was also a 5:45 seating. That's why the host tells the audience to leave as soon as the last act is completed.


----------



## soniam

hiroMYhero said:


> Maybe they slotted in Club Villain as a placeholder while they were waiting for SW sets to be completed. The Villain sets were already intact at Four Seasons.
> 
> That would explain the October auditions and then nothing became of those. Now, the Villain Hosts and dancers will be freed up as of the end of February. DHS already has their key SW character friends so to get the show up and running wouldn't take long.
> 
> Would be very cool if they got it up and running before your visit.



It would, but then I have to find somewhere to fit it in the schedule


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> It would, but then I have to find somewhere to fit it in the schedule


Plus, would they only do the early 5:45 show to get eveyone out in time for fireworks? Such planning on their part must be in the works!


----------



## soniam

hiroMYhero said:


> Plus, would they only do the early 5:45 show to get eveyone out in time for fireworks? Such planning on their part must be in the works!



If this does happen soon, maybe we will have a little more excitement in the thread, not to mention on our vacations.


----------



## epcotty

Amazingly we finally saw the movie, was good


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

hiroMYhero said:


> Maybe they slotted in Club Villain as a placeholder while they were waiting for SW sets to be completed. The Villain sets were already intact at Four Seasons.
> 
> That would explain the October auditions and then nothing became of those. Now, the Villain Hosts and dancers will be freed up as of the end of February. DHS already has their key SW character friends so to get the show up and running wouldn't take long.
> 
> Would be very cool if they got it up and running before your visit.
> 
> 
> There was also a 5:45 seating. That's why the host tells the audience to leave as soon as the last act is completed.



I have been watching and waiting since Disney snatched my Club Villain reservation back for March 12th. I won't hold my breath, and have now booked the dessert party for DD14 and I as a replacement. But I will be all over a SW show instead.
You only turn 45 at Disney once, gotta make it special!


----------



## Lsdolphin

hiroMYhero said:


> Maybe they slotted in Club Villain as a placeholder while they were waiting for SW sets to be completed. The Villain sets were already intact at Four Seasons.
> 
> That would explain the October auditions and then nothing became of those. Now, the Villain Hosts and dancers will be freed up as of the end of February. DHS already has their key SW character friends so to get the show up and running wouldn't take long.
> 
> Would be very cool if they got it up and running before your visit.
> 
> 
> There was also a 5:45 seating. That's why the host tells the audience to leave as soon as the last act is completed.




Hmmm, we have reservations for Feb and I definitely did not see any 5:45 show offered or I would have booked it!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lsdolphin said:


> Hmmm, we have reservations for Feb and I definitely did not see any 5:45 show offered or I would have booked it!


It may have been for the opening night only but it is double casted in case of emergencies and I'm sure both casts are scheduled during the brief run.


----------



## Lsdolphin

hiroMYhero said:


> It may have been for the opening night only but it is double casted in case of emergencies and I'm sure both casts are scheduled during the brief run.




Makes sense!  Looking forward to reports from show tonite.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

my brain is fried - can someone remind me if Launch Bay is open during morning EMH?  I think it is but I'm not sure.  DD wants to meet Vader dressed in her Jedi outfit...  thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

I believe yulilin confirmed Launch Bay is open during EMH.


----------



## yulilin3

just came back from Disney's Hollywood Studios. They had tall heaters in the dessert party for a symphony in the stars. It's 45° with a 30° wind chill


----------



## maloned

We saw the Symphony in the Stars Galactic Spectacular Fireworks last night. Must be the best firework show I've ever seen.


----------



## Amw1064

yulilin3 said:


> just came back from Disney's Hollywood Studios. They had tall heaters in the dessert party for a symphony in the stars. It's 45° with a 30° wind chill



We saw them tonight as well. A very last minute trip but so glad we came. I think it was the best fireworks show I have seen for a long time at DISNEY. Now we are deciding what time to brave the cold in the morning. Us Floridians are not use to this weather!


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> just came back from Disney's Hollywood Studios. They had tall heaters in the dessert party for a symphony in the stars. It's 45° with a 30° wind chill



I thought that might have been you I saw. Lewis and I made a last minute trip to see lights motors action (he'd never seen it) and see the fireworks. So, yes, on one of the coldest days of the year we decided to spend it sitting outside! You looked like you were filming something and we didn't want to interrupt if you were. We were sitting in your recommended spot. Couldn't beat the view, the place to sit, and the lack of a crowd.


----------



## yulilin3

maloned said:


> We saw the Symphony in the Stars Galactic Spectacular Fireworks last night. Must be the best firework show I've ever seen.


each time I say they are the best I feel a bit doubtful because I'm obviously biased...glad to hear you enjoyed them


Amw1064 said:


> We saw them tonight as well. A very last minute trip but so glad we came. I think it was the best fireworks show I have seen for a long time at DISNEY. Now we are deciding what time to brave the cold in the morning. Us Floridians are not use to this weather!


for sure, so cold. this morning 35 feeling like 28...


JayLeeJay said:


> I thought that might have been you I saw. Lewis and I made a last minute trip to see lights motors action (he'd never seen it) and see the fireworks. So, yes, on one of the coldest days of the year we decided to spend it sitting outside! You looked like you were filming something and we didn't want to interrupt if you were. We were sitting in your recommended spot. Couldn't beat the view, the place to sit, and the lack of a crowd.


oh, you should've come say Hi...I was recording, live streaming actually for streaming Disney. Stephanie came to get me cause she wanted me to stream from closure up, so we ended up standing right next to the dessert party.
I'm sure the Echo Lake ledge is the best kept secret...oops


----------



## yulilin3

the taunts...poor Ben


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> the taunts...poor Ben



Or "Benjamin" as that guy put it.


----------



## Gianfootography

Skywise said:


> I never get to meet Salacious Crumb...
> 
> (And that's a twofer ... He's a Star Wars character AND a muppet!)



Salacious Crumb was at SWW 2013. The amazing Tim Rose who also puppeteer-ed Admiral Akbar told some amazing stories.  

 

  
He talked about his work with the Jim Henson company and puppeteering. Tom Wilson (Biff/Griff Tannen) showed up and practically stole the show. 






Now I depressed myself over no more SWW. I guess I will go pout with Kylo at Launch Bay.


----------



## Skywise

Gianfootography said:


> Now I depressed myself over no more SWW. I guess I will go pout with Kylo at Launch Bay.



Now that the construction plans are firming up, cancelling SWW seems even more idiotic.  Only the backlot areas seem to be affected this year and most of the stages and meet and greet areas are still up and running (and a new stage online) and even the fireworks are going fine.  The one thing definitely missing (and this was probably the deciding factor) is the Watto's Grotto shopping area that housed all the Star Wars merchandise will be gone and there's really no other space in the park they could've put up a shopping area like that.


----------



## Gianfootography

yulilin3 said:


> nothing is ever announced but in the past some additional characters have been out



May 4th 2013 back when the had Limited Time Magic each week. 1st time they did the Star Wars fireworks. 
 
Last year they released some merch but not much else. So I rode Star Tours a few times and left. 

I go each year on that day. This year I plan on going mostly to see friends I would only be able to see during SWW that have told me they changed their travel days to May 4th.


----------



## Gianfootography

Skywise said:


> Now that the construction plans are firming up, cancelling SWW seems even more idiotic.  Only the backlot areas seem to be affected this year and most of the stages and meet and greet areas are still up and running (and a new stage online) and even the fireworks are going fine.  The one thing definitely missing (and this was probably the deciding factor) is the Watto's Grotto shopping area that housed all the Star Wars merchandise will be gone and there's really no other space in the park they could've put up a shopping area like that.


A few years back they built a temp space called Darth's Mall. I'm sure with a bit of (proper) planning they could find a place to set up the same building. It was large enough to hold a Rancor. (or two)


----------



## lovethattink

Gianfootography said:


> A few years back they built a temp space called Darth's Mall. I'm sure with a bit of (proper) planning they could find a place to set up the same building. It was large enough to hold a Rancor. (or two)
> View attachment 147069




But that's Club Disney now...

It is sooooo odd not to be planning for SWW. First time since 2010. 

I'm sure we'll bump into you and other Star Wars friends on May 4th.


----------



## czmom

Gianfootography said:


> May 4th 2013 back when the had Limited Time Magic each week. 1st time they did the Star Wars fireworks.
> View attachment 147047 View attachment 147046
> Last year they released some merch but not much else. So I rode Star Tours a few times and left.
> 
> I go each year on that day. This year I plan on going mostly to see friends I would only be able to see during SWW that have told me they changed their travel days to May 4th.




So is May 4 usually a more crowded day at dhs? 

With the canceling of SWW, I wonder if it will be very crowded this year...


----------



## PSULion

yulilin3 said:


> the taunts...poor Ben



We will be in HS on Feb 1st. Really really really hoping it's still Vader. Although I wouldn't mind if he swapped out the next day and we could meet Kylo Ren at the end of the week. Not expecting to get so lucky though.


----------



## Gianfootography

czmom said:


> So is May 4 usually a more crowded day at dhs?
> 
> With the canceling of SWW, I wonder if it will be very crowded this year...



Absolute chaos! Like Black Friday at a Walmart. People stepping over each other to get 2 Disney pins that typically do not sell out until 8p.m. but some guy pre-sold some on ebay the night before for 5 times what they sell for in the parks. Don't be that guy.

I don't think it will be that bad. By then LMA, Watto's, and a few other things will be closed. So the park will be a 1/4 day park.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Post-Frozen-merchandise-shortage I have confidence that a ton of SW merchandise will be available. Will that now primarily be in the ST shop?


----------



## PSULion

PSULion said:


> We will be in HS on Feb 1st. Really really really hoping it's still Vader. Although I wouldn't mind if he swapped out the next day and we could meet Kylo Ren at the end of the week. Not expecting to get so lucky though.



Ok wait. My own post got me thinking... Do you think we'll (and by we'll, I really mean you experts on this thread) know at least a day before Kylo Ren starts? We could, in theory, get to HS on Jan 31st if it meant getting to see Vader instead. Would kind up screw up plans, so I don't want to do it unless absolutely necessary, but we would make it work if it was our only shot at meeting Vader.

ETA: I know the Disney website is unreliable... But they no longer list the meet and greet with Vader, even today. It's not updated to show Kylo Ren anytime either.


----------



## Gianfootography

lovethattink said:


> But that's Club Disney now...
> 
> It is sooooo odd not to be planning for SWW. First time since 2010.
> 
> I'm sure we'll bump into you and other Star Wars friends on May 4th.




I shouldn't be too hard to spot. I plan to look just like this.


----------



## Limes96

Do Chewy and Vader give autographs or is it pictures only? Heading over tomorrow. TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

Limes96 said:


> Do Chewy and Vader give autographs or is it pictures only? Heading over tomorrow. TIA!


Only pictures


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Thought people here would enjoy this, even though it's in DL...

https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/691364293678247936

Kylo Ren is meeting guests at Disneyland. Wait time: 45 minutes


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> casting calls again, I'm guessing this will go into Club Disney:
> they are seeking male and female Interactive Actors/Hosts for a new Star Wars offering: Ability to facilitate to and entertain large groups.  Comedic timing and captivating energy is a must. Knowledge of all things Star Wars preferred.
> Auditions are Feb 2nd with callbacks the week after...same call went out last year, I think it was around October. Either they didn't find the right people or they are hiring more...



I know it is speculation and all, but so this is looking like a SW version of club villain? Or am I mussunderstanding? Just take my money Disney. Here. 



yulilin3 said:


> the taunts...poor Ben



I know Adam Driver is a pretty big guy physically, and that troopers in the parks standing next to Kylo Ren are wearing armour. But so far all the friends of Kylo Ren just seem a bit...smaller and less intimidating than what I imagine from onscreen. Maybe it is just because all I have seen is footage of the parade and DL meet, and in person that is not the case? Hoping so!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I really hope the few die-harders who really don't like this character (and who might be a tad extreme in their fandom, let's say) don't give Kylo a hard time.  Seems pretty un-Disney to me.


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> Ok wait. My own post got me thinking... Do you think we'll (and by we'll, I really mean you experts on this thread) know at least a day before Kylo Ren starts? We could, in theory, get to HS on Jan 31st if it meant getting to see Vader instead. Would kind up screw up plans, so I don't want to do it unless absolutely necessary, but we would make it work if it was our only shot at meeting Vader.
> 
> ETA: I know the Disney website is unreliable... But they no longer list the meet and greet with Vader, even today. It's not updated to show Kylo Ren anytime either.


The only thing I can think is that Disney releases the Times guides for the week Sunday...so basically the Times guide that was released today is good until Saturday...so next Sunday's times guide will be the week so you will have a couple of days heads up...


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I know it is speculation and all, but so this is looking like a SW version of club villain? Or am I mussunderstanding? Just take my money Disney. Here.
> 
> 
> 
> I know Adam Driver is a pretty big guy physically, and that troopers in the parks standing next to Kylo Ren are wearing armour. But so far all the friends of Kylo Ren just seem a bit...smaller and less intimidating than what I imagine from onscreen. Maybe it is just because all I have seen is footage of the parade and DL meet, and in person that is not the case? Hoping so!


Not Sure what it will be like but it might end up in the space


----------



## theotherlostprincess

Ok so ive been following but i cant find the answer when i look back....when its wattos grotto closing? Im going march 4 will it be open still??


----------



## yulilin3

theotherlostprincess said:


> Ok so ive been following but i cant find the answer when i look back....when its wattos grotto closing? Im going march 4 will it be open still??


Everything in area closes April 2nd


----------



## theotherlostprincess

yulilin3 said:


> Everything in area closes April 2nd



Ok thanks :]


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

FYI Launch Bay was open this morning for EMH thanks Hiro and Yulilin - we rode TSM then headed over - DD met Vader - which we did earlier in the trip but this time she was in her Jedi outfit - very short wait - then met Chewie - again also met him earlier this week.  Traded with the Jawas again - now we have 2 droid bodies and one head not terribly useful but fun!   Saw the fireworks a few nights ago (Thursday?)  and really liked them - well worth staying out late!!


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I really hope the few die-harders who really don't like this character (and who might be a tad extreme in their fandom, let's say) don't give Kylo a hard time.  Seems pretty un-Disney to me.



Would it be wrong to taunt him a little with my Rey Itty Bitty


----------



## PSULion

yulilin3 said:


> The only thing I can think is that Disney releases the Times guides for the week Sunday...so basically the Times guide that was released today is good until Saturday...so next Sunday's times guide will be the week so you will have a couple of days heads up...



Thanks. I'm just scared the 31st may be Vader's last day.... And we'll miss him if we go on Feb 1st.


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> Hoping this includes Ezra and Sabine! This was the first I'd heard this rumor...



I couldn't read the link, so I don't know if it's talking about Kylo Ren replacing Vader. We know that this is happening. It already happened at DLR.

EDIT: I just saw it posted on WDW Info. Here's the link. I wonder if this is a completely new M&G. There were rumors before Launch Bay opened that there would be space for more than just the two planned at the time, Chewie & Vader, or if this is in reference to @yulilin3 posting about casting calls for what seems like an SW version of Club Villian. That was in post #5322.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-planning-star-wars-rebels-meet-and-greets/

http://www.disboards.com/threads/up...-review-pg-251.3439569/page-267#post-55042930


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> The boards are not letting the URL be displayed. I couldn't read it, so I don't know if it's talking about Kylo Ren replacing Vader. We know that this is happening. It already happened at DLR.
> 
> EDIT: I just saw it posted on WDW Info. Here's the link. I wonder if this is a completely new M&G. There were rumors before Launch Bay opened that there would be space for more than just the two planned at the time, Chewie & Vader, or if this is in reference to @yulilin3 posting about casting calls for what seems like an SW version of Club Villian. That was in post #5322.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-planning-star-wars-rebels-meet-and-greets/
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/up...-review-pg-251.3439569/page-267#post-55042930


Sonia - the Rebels meet and greet was reported by yulilin to be in the old American Idol audition buildings. There have been other articles that have pointed out there will be a walkway from Star Tours area directly to this new meet & greet area.

The Sabine and Ezra audition is to find enough CMs for non-stop meet and greets.


----------



## illiram

Is there a wait or a queue just to enter the Launch Bay or can you just walk right in like you could at Animation Courtyard? I understand there will be a wait for characters but wasn't sure about getting into the main part.


----------



## soniam

hiroMYhero said:


> .
> 
> Sonia - the Rebels meet and greet was reported by yulilin to be in the old American Idol audition buildings. There have been other articles that have pointed out there will be a walkway from Star Tours area directly to this new meet & greet area.
> 
> The Sabine and Ezra audition is to find enough CMs for non-stop meet and greets.



Is that the ones they are currently building, or is it already existing space in AI? Any ideas when it may start? I guess it will be a bit if they are doing casting calls now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

The building is already there - it would be considered the very back of the AI/Hyperion theater. It's across the walkway from SciFi.


----------



## subtchr

Question about the Star Wars fireworks: I will have a group at DHS on February 10. Right now their itinerary has them watching Fantasmic! at 7, then meeting to exit the park at 8. Is there a good spot to see the fireworks and hear the narration right outside the gates? If so, I'll encourage them to be on time, and we will watch them before boarding our bus. If not, I'll have them meet inside the gates and we will watch them before leaving.

Also, just to see what was available, I checked for a dining reservation for dinner that day. It offered me a Sci Fi at 8:20 pm. The park closes at 8 -- how long after official closing do they offer ADRs?


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hey folks I don't have time to look back, so when will star wars launch bay be closing? also what are the other things happening for star wars "season of the force" right now and when does all of that stuff stop? ex: star wars fireworks Do we know anything about meet and greets and when that stuff stops and what characters will be available?

Thanks for the help


----------



## nervous1sttimer

We are here now and didn't make it to JTA on Saturday, so our plan was to go for RD on Wednesday to sign up. Originally the forecast was rain in the afternoon, right now it is predicting rain all day. When do they actually cancel the shows? Will we show up and be told the shows are cancelled due to rain already, or do they still do sign ups for all the shows and then cancel them one at a time throughout the day as the rain continues?


----------



## Cluelyss

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hey folks I don't have time to look back, so when will star wars launch bay be closing? also what are the other things happening for star wars "season of the force" right now and when does all of that stuff stop? ex: star wars fireworks Do we know anything about meet and greets and when that stuff stops and what characters will be available?
> 
> Thanks for the help


All is scheduled to continue indefinitely for now.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> FYI Launch Bay was open this morning for EMH thanks Hiro and Yulilin - we rode TSM then headed over - DD met Vader - which we did earlier in the trip but this time she was in her Jedi outfit - very short wait - then met Chewie - again also met him earlier this week.  Traded with the Jawas again - now we have 2 droid bodies and one head not terribly useful but fun!   Saw the fireworks a few nights ago (Thursday?)  and really liked them - well worth staying out late!!


glad you had a good time...no problem with the loud booms from the fireworks?



PSULion said:


> Thanks. I'm just scared the 31st may be Vader's last day.... And we'll miss him if we go on Feb 1st.


If Kylo starts meeting next week I will have an idea by Saturday and will post it here.



hiroMYhero said:


> Sonia - the Rebels meet and greet was reported by yulilin to be in the old American Idol audition buildings. There have been other articles that have pointed out there will be a walkway from Star Tours area directly to this new meet & greet area.
> 
> The Sabine and Ezra audition is to find enough CMs for non-stop meet and greets.


The have covered the entire area of the building, not only where you used to enter for the AIE auditions but the front part of it, right next to ABC Sound Studio...So I'm guessing a lot of theming, maybe?




illiram said:


> Is there a wait or a queue just to enter the Launch Bay or can you just walk right in like you could at Animation Courtyard? I understand there will be a wait for characters but wasn't sure about getting into the main part.


You can walk right in if you don't want to see the movie, or you can walk right in via the gift shop Launch Bay Cargo, either way is fine




subtchr said:


> Question about the Star Wars fireworks: I will have a group at DHS on February 10. Right now their itinerary has them watching Fantasmic! at 7, then meeting to exit the park at 8. Is there a good spot to see the fireworks and hear the narration right outside the gates? If so, I'll encourage them to be on time, and we will watch them before boarding our bus. If not, I'll have them meet inside the gates and we will watch them before leaving.
> 
> Also, just to see what was available, I checked for a dining reservation for dinner that day. It offered me a Sci Fi at 8:20 pm. The park closes at 8 -- how long after official closing do they offer ADRs?


I would recommend being inside the park so you can hear the music and narration. Anywhere on Hollywood Blvd is good if you want to exit fast. As for the Sci Fi, I think they seat until park closing, so 8pm...not sure about the 8:20pm you saw.




Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hey folks I don't have time to look back, so when will star wars launch bay be closing? also what are the other things happening for star wars "season of the force" right now and when does all of that stuff stop? ex: star wars fireworks Do we know anything about meet and greets and when that stuff stops and what characters will be available?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Our "event" is not called Season of the Force anymore it's called Star Wars Awakens
Launch Bay and the fireworks are the only things linked to it right now and they have no closing dates...the dessert party for the fireworks ends March 19th and no word if it will be extended




nervous1sttimer said:


> We are here now and didn't make it to JTA on Saturday, so our plan was to go for RD on Wednesday to sign up. Originally the forecast was rain in the afternoon, right now it is predicting rain all day. When do they actually cancel the shows? Will we show up and be told the shows are cancelled due to rain already, or do they still do sign ups for all the shows and then cancel them one at a time throughout the day as the rain continues?


They sign up for all the shows and then when you go back to check in for your show they will let you know if it's cancelled. I recommend checking the hour by hour forecast that same morning and picking a time where it looks better


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

what is watto's grotto then i think saw on the last few pages some closing dates for that?


----------



## yulilin3

Icecoldpenguin said:


> what is watto's grotto then i think saw on the last few pages some closing dates for that?


Watto's is a store where the old AFI from Backlot Tour used to be, it's closing on April 2nd as part of construction along with everything else on Streets of America


----------



## PSULion

nervous1sttimer said:


> We are here now and didn't make it to JTA on Saturday, so our plan was to go for RD on Wednesday to sign up. Originally the forecast was rain in the afternoon, right now it is predicting rain all day. When do they actually cancel the shows? Will we show up and be told the shows are cancelled due to rain already, or do they still do sign ups for all the shows and then cancel them one at a time throughout the day as the rain continues?



Sharing our experience... 

JTA was an absolute must do. On our scheduled HS we woke up to rain, so figured we'd still do HS, but not rush to get there and then work in a day later to go back for JTA. 

Got to the park around 10 in a drizzle. Went over to sign ups anyway, and the first available opening was around 2:00, which we took. 

The rain mostly stopped but no shows went on. We checked in at 1:30 expecting it to be cancelled, but they said they were going to try. Sure enough, the show went on. 

Shortly after our show it started raining again, and it ended up being the only show they did all day! So you just never know.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> The have covered the entire area of the building, not only where you used to enter for the AIE auditions but the front part of it, right next to ABC Sound Studio...So I'm guessing a lot of theming, maybe?


I also think there will be a lot of theming. With all that they did to transform the JTA stage, they need to carry-over that theme in a big way.

I still can't envision a dedicated walkway from Star Tours to the meet & greet area - isn't the Restroom building directly between ST and the m&g area? Or is it two buildings? One smaller building behind the restrooms - maybe it was Chewie's breakroom during SWW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Would it be wrong to taunt him a little with my Rey Itty Bitty


YES!!!

Fine print: No... as long as you record it and post here...


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I also think there will be a lot of theming. With all that they did to transform the JTA stage, they need to carry-over that theme in a big way.
> 
> I still can't envision a dedicated walkway from Star Tours to the meet & greet area - isn't the Restroom building directly between ST and the m&g area? Or is it two buildings? One smaller building behind the restrooms - maybe it was Chewie's breakroom during SWW.


there's no unobstructed path...also could they be remodeling some of the area to serve as JT sign up and staging? As of right now they have to walk the kids from the Indiana Jones store all the way to JT stage, so maybe that will also be a part of it?


----------



## CJK

We finally had the chance to watch the fireworks from @yulilin3 favorite spot! It was great, and not too crowded. However, is this the smoking section? I thought the smoking section was further down (closer to Indiana Jones and that side of Echo lake), but there were people smoking all round me. I'm not sure if I'm explaining it right. lol I've always known about the smoking area, but didn't realize it extended most of the way around Echo lake. Or, maybe people were smoking in the wrong spot?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> We finally had the chance to watch the fireworks from @yulilin3 favorite spot! It was great, and not too crowded. However, is this the smoking section? I thought the smoking section was further down (closer to Indiana Jones and that side of Echo lake), but there were people smoking all round me. I'm not sure if I'm explaining it right. lol I've always known about the smoking area, but didn't realize it extended most of the way around Echo lake. Or, maybe people were smoking in the wrong spot?


from the little path that goes straight across from 50s Prime Time (where the ledge starts) all the way to Min and Bills is not smoking. From the path to the left toward Gertie the Dinosaur is the smoking section.
So at the ledge there shouldn't be any smoking


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> from the little path that goes straight across from 50s Prime Time (where the ledge starts) all the way to Min and Bills is not smoking. From the path to the left toward Gertie the Dinosaur is the smoking section.
> So at the ledge there shouldn't be any smoking


Thank you! It appears that people were smoking in the wrong section then.  Have you encountered that before? Dh had to leave and watch somewhere else because he's allergic to smoke. Hopefully this was just a rarity and  doesn't happen often. I'm going to try again later this week. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thank you! It appears that people were smoking in the wrong section then.  Have you encountered that before? Dh had to leave and watch somewhere else because he's allergic to smoke. Hopefully this was just a rarity and  doesn't happen often. I'm going to try again later this week. Thanks!


yes I have encountered that...I just tell them where the smoking area is exactly, they apologize and move, never had anyone get nasty/angry...was there a photopass person close? she/he should've showed them the right area


----------



## CJK

I did think of saying something, but chickened out. lol There was a photopass person, but she didn't say anything which is what made me wonder if the whole area was a smoking section. I saw at least 3 people smoking right around me. Anyway, I will definitely try again. The view was great, and what a treat it was to be able to sit and wait for the fireworks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> there's no unobstructed path...also could they be remodeling some of the area to serve as JT sign up and staging? As of right now they have to walk the kids from the Indiana Jones store all the way to JT stage, so maybe that will also be a part of it?


I think you're right. There can't be more than one room for Sabine/Ezra because of personnel so there has to be something else to fill that area. And the entry point will be off of Commissary Lane?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I think you're right. There can't be more than one room for Sabine/Ezra because of personnel so there has to be something else to fill that area. And the entry point will be off of Commissary Lane?


well it depends how much they use for guest...there a small gate in between commissary lane and the restrooms that are used for CM going back there (they also used this area as the green room for celebs during SWW) so you could basically get to it from Commissary lane or from the other side.


----------



## msmama

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> FYI Launch Bay was open this morning for EMH thanks Hiro and Yulilin - we rode TSM then headed over - DD met Vader - which we did earlier in the trip but this time she was in her Jedi outfit - very short wait - then met Chewie - again also met him earlier this week.  Traded with the Jawas again - now we have 2 droid bodies and one head not terribly useful but fun!   Saw the fireworks a few nights ago (Thursday?)  and really liked them - well worth staying out late!!



So there was no problem with your daughter wearing the Jedi outfit?  You were worried about that, right?


----------



## smellyia

Is it always Darth Vader at the Visa Chase M&G in Launch Bay? We are contemplating a last minute trip saturday and would go to DHS for my kids to see DV and while Kylo Ren would be cool, my son really wants to see DV.


----------



## yulilin3

smellyia said:


> Is it always Darth Vader at the Visa Chase M&G in Launch Bay? We are contemplating a last minute trip saturday and would go to DHS for my kids to see DV and while Kylo Ren would be cool, my son really wants to see DV.


Yes Vader is at the visa meet and greet until Kylo finishes what he started


----------



## subtchr

yulilin3 said:


> I would recommend being inside the park so you can hear the music and narration. Anywhere on Hollywood Blvd is good if you want to exit fast. As for the Sci Fi, I think they seat until park closing, so 8pm...not sure about the 8:20pm you saw.



Thanks!

So you can't really hear the narration just outside the gates? That's what I was afraid of. I usually have my groups meet me by the benches to the left as you exit, between the touchpoints and the ticket windows. I'll make it by the log cabin this time, so we can see the show and then exit to our bus.

As for the ADR, it's still showing as available today:





Weird...


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So you can't really hear the narration just outside the gates? That's what I was afraid of. I usually have my groups meet me by the benches to the left as you exit, between the touchpoints and the ticket windows. I'll make it by the log cabin this time, so we can see the show and then exit to our bus.
> 
> As for the ADR, it's still showing as available today:
> 
> View attachment 147337
> 
> View attachment 147336
> 
> Weird...


jactually just checked and the restaurant does take reservations until 30 minutes after park closing, that's really cool cause you can get some awesome pics of an empty park at the end


----------



## subtchr

yulilin3 said:


> just checked, actually just checked and the restaurant does take reservations until 30 minutes after park closing, that's really cool cause you can get some awesome pics of an empty park at the end



Thanks for checking! I'd jump on it, but since I'm with a group, my time's not my own. (But I still have the best job ever -- I get paid to go to Disney World!)


----------



## AThrillingChase

subtchr said:


> Also, just to see what was available, I checked for a dining reservation for dinner that day. It offered me a Sci Fi at 8:20 pm. The park closes at 8 -- how long after official closing do they offer ADRs?





yulilin3 said:


> jactually just checked and the restaurant does take reservations until 30 minutes after park closing, that's really cool cause you can get some awesome pics of an empty park at the end



It was this way for us a few weeks ago too. I am betting it's just to get more business for the resto since the park closes earlier this time of year


----------



## yulilin3

unrelated but in case you guys are interested I'll be live streaming Illuminations tonight and MSEP/Celebrate the Magic and Wishes tomorrow night for Streaming Disney.


----------



## psac

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a video from the Echo Lake area during the day and then 10 minutes before the fireworks, I asked the photopass CM and she said she leaves as the fireworks start but admitted it would make for a great picture if she stayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the video of the fireworks from that location



This was a few pages back, but thank you for posting!! I don't know if we'll be able to catch it on our trip. If we do, now we know the perfect place. If we don't, it was good to see it.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

msmama said:


> So there was no problem with your daughter wearing the Jedi outfit?  You were worried about that, right?


nobody said a thing!  Also had no problem with her wearing her version of the Merida dress - it looks like her dress but we put her name  (in Aurebesh) and Sabine's phoenix and the Jedi symbol along the bottom in gold.   Not sure if they are not really enforcing the costume ban or if they think she is under 14 - did not ask/ push the issue.  She wore her Jedi outfit twice to DHS and Merida dress once to MK.

Firework booms were not a problem thanks to the ear protectors we bought - a big thanks to everyone that suggested them!

Side note DH and I are having a competition as to who gets security checked more often - we're tied at 5 checks each - I however, hold the record for most checks in one day - I got pulled 3 times in one day!   We've been scanned the most at DHS - once each at Epcot and once each at MK - neither of us has been scanned at AK which is kind of funny since we've probably been there the most times.   DD was scanned once - they did ask if she was 14 - sounded like they weren't planning on scanning her if she wasn't.


----------



## soniam

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> nobody said a thing!  Also had no problem with her wearing her version of the Merida dress - it looks like her dress but we put her name  (in Aurebesh) and Sabine's phoenix and the Jedi symbol along the bottom in gold.   Not sure if they are not really enforcing the costume ban or if they think she is under 14 - did not ask/ push the issue.  She wore her Jedi outfit twice to DHS and Merida dress once to MK.
> 
> Firework booms were not a problem thanks to the ear protectors we bought - a big thanks to everyone that suggested them!
> 
> Side note DH and I are having a competition as to who gets security checked more often - we're tied at 5 checks each - I however, hold the record for most checks in one day - I got pulled 3 times in one day!   We've been scanned the most at DHS - once each at Epcot and once each at MK - neither of us has been scanned at AK which is kind of funny since we've probably been there the most times.   DD was scanned once - they did ask if she was 14 - sounded like they weren't planning on scanning her if she wasn't.



Are you wearing cargo pants again with 40 pockets Or did you show up in the Tardis again


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> Are you wearing cargo pants again with 40 pockets Or did you show up in the Tardis again


we're joking that we must have guilty looking faces or something!  We approach it each time with humor - I've been telling *my* people that I need the triumphant Rocky music when I go through - once the DHS guys sang/ hummed it for me - it was fun.   The DHS folks are Disney security and were great.   The MK folks were the outsourced people and they did not have a sense of humor.  At Epcot we had Disney Security people and they were OK.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we're joking that we must have guilty looking faces or something!  We approach it each time with humor - I've been telling *my* people that I need the triumphant Rocky music when I go through - once the DHS guys sang/ hummed it for me - it was fun.   The DHS folks are Disney security and were great.   The MK folks were the outsourced people and they did not have a sense of humor.  At Epcot we had Disney Security people and they were OK.



I can't figure out how they do this. At one point at MK they had a line backed up with people they were sending through. And it was something like 7pm so not crowded at all. Another time we all 4 went to different lines and were all 4 sent through with the 10 people behind us. Hardly seems "random"


----------



## PSULion

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Firework booms were not a problem thanks to the ear protectors we bought - a big thanks to everyone that suggested them!



Was there a particular reason you thought you needed the ear protectors? We're doing the dessert party next week and I wondered if I should bring them for my boys. They don't usually have issues with noises... Just not sure how intense they are from so close.... But then they'd miss all the music and dialogue, right?


----------



## memo10

We don't feel a need for ear protection.  We've watched them from the area between Brown Derby and Animation Courtyard as well as across the lake.  Brown Derby area was definitely louder.   We love the fireworks though!


----------



## soniam

New DHS merchandise, some with Star Wars.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/01/photo...tudios-zootopia-star-wars-osborne-lights-etc/


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

PSULion said:


> Was there a particular reason you thought you needed the ear protectors? We're doing the dessert party next week and I wondered if I should bring them for my boys. They don't usually have issues with noises... Just not sure how intense they are from so close.... But then they'd miss all the music and dialogue, right?


DD has always been noise sensitive - loud noises bother her so we usually avoid fireworks.  With the ear protectors - they are sold in the gun type section of Wal-Mart - it just brings down the sound but you can still hear the music and the dialog - they worked really well.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

soniam said:


> Are you wearing cargo pants again with 40 pockets Or did you show up in the Tardis again


I should also mention that the 5 each extra security checks for DH and myself happened over 7 days during which we visited/ entered  the various parks 18 times (yes, we park hop a lot).   Only one time were we both 'selected' on the same visit.


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> we're joking that we must have guilty looking faces or something!  We approach it each time with humor - I've been telling *my* people that I need the triumphant Rocky music when I go through - once the DHS guys sang/ hummed it for me - it was fun.   The DHS folks are Disney security and were great.   The MK folks were the outsourced people and they did not have a sense of humor.  At Epcot we had Disney Security people and they were OK.





AThrillingChase said:


> I can't figure out how they do this. At one point at MK they had a line backed up with people they were sending through. And it was something like 7pm so not crowded at all. Another time we all 4 went to different lines and were all 4 sent through with the 10 people behind us. Hardly seems "random"


They are transitioning for it to be only Disney CM doing the "random" metal detector checks. I have noticed that during slower times everyone goes through the metal detector. Also at International Gateway. I have been stopped at MK and DHS, last night was my first at Epcot, I arrived around 7pm so it was empty.


----------



## Limes96

Watched the fireworks last night from the "special spot" on Echo Lake. It was fabulous! The spot and the show both!


----------



## yulilin3

Also I was at Epcot last night for Illuminations and watched the Symphony in the Stars fireworks from World Showcase and it was awesome, you could see almost all of them (not the low ones that much) and felt the booms...if only I had the music queued up


----------



## maiapapaya

yulilin3 said:


> Also I was at Epcot last night for Illuminations and watched the Symphony in the Stars fireworks from World Showcase and it was awesome, you could see almost all of them (not the low ones that much) and felt the booms...if only I had the music queued up



We are going to Fantasmic on March 13, at 8:30 and then plan on watching the fireworks after at 9:30. We've never seen Fantasmic before so are just wondering if we'll have enough time to comfortably get over to Echo Lake to watch the fireworks (no idea of what it's like with the crowd leaving the amphitheatre, etc) I remember reading someone did it, but mentioned leaving the show after "Mickey fought the dragon". Does this mean they left Fantasmic early?


----------



## hiroMYhero

maiapapaya said:


> We are going to Fantasmic on March 13, at 8:30 and then plan on watching the fireworks after at 9:30. We've never seen Fantasmic before so are just wondering if we'll have enough time to comfortably get over to Echo Lake to watch the fireworks (no idea of what it's like with the crowd leaving the amphitheatre, etc) I remember reading someone did it, but mentioned leaving the show after "Mickey fought the dragon". Does this mean they left Fantasmic early?


You don't need to leave the show early. You'll have 30 minutes to exit the amphitheater and make your way to Echo Lake. 

Exit to your right across the very front of the amphitheater and go up the very last stairway to the exit at the top of the stairway. You'll bypass the huge crowd trying to exit out the main exit.


----------



## maiapapaya

hiroMYhero said:


> You don't need to leave the show early. You'll have 30 minutes to exit the amphitheater and make your way to Echo Lake.
> 
> Exit to your right across the very front of the amphitheater and go up the very last stairway to the exit at the top of the stairway. You'll bypass the huge crowd trying to exit out the main exit.



Great, thanks for the tip about the exit!


----------



## PSULion

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD has always been noise sensitive - loud noises bother her so we usually avoid fireworks.  With the ear protectors - they are sold in the gun type section of Wal-Mart - it just brings down the sound but you can still hear the music and the dialog - they worked really well.



Thanks for the info. Did you use the headphone type? Or more like earplugs? We have headphone ones from ouster truck shows, but I can't imagine they'd hear the music through them... They're pretty heavy duty. 

Anyone on here have kids at the dessert party? Any issues with the booms?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

PSULion said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you use the headphone type? Or more like earplugs? We have headphone ones from ouster truck shows, but I can't imagine they'd hear the music through them... They're pretty heavy duty.
> 
> Anyone on here have kids at the dessert party? Any issues with the booms?



We used the headphone type that I purchased on Amazon.  No problems with hearing the music.  I tried them on just to check.

We haven't done the Star Wars party but did do the one during Frozen Summer Fun in 2014.  We left the party area and headed toward the front of the park instead because we were afraid it would be too loud for our son being right at the front (this was before we bought the noise headphones).   I think if you have the noise headphones you'll be fine.


----------



## PSULion

jtowntoflorida said:


> We used the headphone type that I purchased on Amazon.  No problems with hearing the music.  I tried them on just to check.
> 
> We haven't done the Star Wars party but did do the one during Frozen Summer Fun in 2014.  We left the party area and headed toward the front of the park instead because we were afraid it would be too loud for our son being right at the front (this was before we bought the noise headphones).   I think if you have the noise headphones you'll be fine.



Thanks for the input. I'll throw their headphones in... They can wear them or not.


----------



## yulilin3

the noise level from Symphony in the Stars is high, I live about 25 minutes away from Disney, close to OIA and I can faintly hear Illuminations and Wishes but Symphony I can hear clearly, not the music but the booms...I always joke that we can set our clocks by the fireworks


----------



## pbb322

Thanks to everyone for the helpful comments on the noise and fireworks - we are going to the dessert party next week and I had not thought of it.  My DD3 can be very noise sensitive and I just tossed our Peltor Jr. earmuffs into the suitcase.  My brother is a musician and we use them for the kids all the time at his concerts.  I highly recommend them if you are looking, the kids can still hear the music, just not insanely loud.  We also usually take them to movie theaters too.  Now that I am bringing them, I may use them for her on a couple of rides that last year she complained were too loud.


----------



## CJK

If the fireworks are extended beyond mid March, any thoughts on when they would start? Some friends will be there on Mar. 28th. There's currently only 1 Fantasmic scheduled at 8:30pm. But, it is Easter week, so the schedule could change. Any thoughts on when the fireworks would be?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> If the fireworks are extended beyond mid March, any thoughts on when they would start? Some friends will be there on Mar. 28th. There's currently only 1 Fantasmic scheduled at 8:30pm. But, it is Easter week, so the schedule could change. Any thoughts on when the fireworks would be?


probably around 9:30, during SWW that's the time they were scheduled, depending what they do with the F! times


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

CJK said:


> If the fireworks are extended beyond mid March, any thoughts on when they would start? Some friends will be there on Mar. 28th. There's currently only 1 Fantasmic scheduled at 8:30pm. But, it is Easter week, so the schedule could change. Any thoughts on when the fireworks would be?



I was wondering the same.  We will be visiting this summer and wondered if they will discontinue the fireworks long before then.  There really isn't a lot of draw to this park with all of the renovations....


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

PSULion said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you use the headphone type? Or more like earplugs? We have headphone ones from ouster truck shows, but I can't imagine they'd hear the music through them... They're pretty heavy duty.
> 
> Anyone on here have kids at the dessert party? Any issues with the booms?


ours are headphone type ear protectors I got them in the sports section of Walmart sort of near the guns.  We tested them in the car - DD could hear the music we were playing just not as loud.

Update - DH was scanned twice today - only did 2 parks - at MK (the outsourced people again - they are just not friendly)  and at AK - where they were the Disney security - they were nice and joked around with him.   DH is now "ahead" of me - he's been scanned at all 4 parks for a total of 7 times - I've only been scanned 5 times and only at 3 parks

DD wore her Elsa dress today - nobody said a thing.   So she's worn - 3 different "costumes" 4 different days with no problems (thankfully!!)

It's been a great trip - we're doing 2 quick parks tomorrow then going home :-(


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Wondering if anyone would know the answer to this...so we have the dessert party booked for this Thursday the 28th, and I see there could be some nasty weather, rain.  I thought it's been said the fireworks are only canceled if it thunderstorms, not just rain...I.e., desserts inside, then go outside to watch them in the rain. 
So what if the fireworks are cancelled because of thunderstorms - is the party then cancelled and I get refunded my party tickets, or do we just end up paying $200 for desserts and no fireworks?  Does this make sense???  Should I cancel now while I can still get the refund?  Really bummed as we are just flying in for a couple days, and it had to be raining the days we are coming...


----------



## itisamymc

Why are they scanning you?


----------



## Gianfootography

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Side note DH and I are having a competition as to who gets security checked more often - we're tied at 5 checks each - I however, hold the record for most checks in one day - I got pulled 3 times in one day! We've been scanned the most at DHS - once each at Epcot and once each at MK - neither of us has been scanned at AK which is kind of funny since we've probably been there the most times. DD was scanned once - they did ask if she was 14 - sounded like they weren't planning on scanning her if she wasn't.



How have I not been scanned yet?!
 
 I look like I was born at Mos Eisley Spaceport.


----------



## soniam

Gianfootography said:


> How have I not been scanned yet?!
> View attachment 147696
> I look like I was born at Mos Eisley Spaceport.



Maybe they are afraid of you


----------



## itisamymc

I've never seen Disney scan people. Is something new going on there?  I still don't understand.


----------



## yulilin3

itisamymc said:


> I've never seen Disney scan people. Is something new going on there?  I still don't understand.


metal detectors have been installed at the entrances of all the parks. For now Disney is "randomly" picking people to go through them


----------



## yulilin3

allaboutthemouse said:


> Wondering if anyone would know the answer to this...so we have the dessert party booked for this Thursday the 28th, and I see there could be some nasty weather, rain.  I thought it's been said the fireworks are only canceled if it thunderstorms, not just rain...I.e., desserts inside, then go outside to watch them in the rain.
> So what if the fireworks are cancelled because of thunderstorms - is the party then cancelled and I get refunded my party tickets, or do we just end up paying $200 for desserts and no fireworks?  Does this make sense???  Should I cancel now while I can still get the refund?  Really bummed as we are just flying in for a couple days, and it had to be raining the days we are coming...


If they cancel the fireworks they will still have the dessert party and won't refund you. I wouldn't cancel, it looks like just rain and no thunder


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> metal detectors have been installed at the entrances of all the parks. For now Disney is "randomly" picking people to go through them



I wasn't randomly picked.  I was wearing a poof winter coat that made me look like the Stay Puff Marshmallow Man.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hiroMYhero said:


> On Twitter, @dlrpexpress has posted photos of some of the upcoming SW Original Trilogy Tsum Tsums.
> 
> Disneytsumtsum.com has also posted photos. I'm not sure if the release date is for Japan or where. Tsums usually release on the 1st Tuesday of the month for U.S. Disney outlets.
> 
> There are much better photos than these on the above sites^^
> View attachment 146733 View attachment 146734


Disney has announced Tsums will be released twice per month so the first release of some SW Tsum Tsums will be the February 16th date. 

tsumtsumcentral.com has more info.


----------



## yulilin3

We will hopefully get more details about star wars land next month

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/2...disneys-star-wars-theme-park-plans-tv-special


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hopefully someone will report in on the "rain contingency" for the SW Dessert Party tonight.

By 6:30p, DHS canceled Fantasmic - 30 minutes in advance of showtime meaning they knew the rain wasn't going to let up. No reports of lightning, though.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Hopefully someone will report in on the "rain contingency" for the SW Dessert Party tonight.
> 
> By 6:30p, DHS canceled Fantasmic - 30 minutes in advance of showtime meaning they knew the rain wasn't going to let up. No reports of lightning, though.


Yeah, it's lightly training,  I heard fireworks at 8 so I'm guessing they went off


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> We will hopefully get more details about star wars land next month
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/2...disneys-star-wars-theme-park-plans-tv-special


along with more information on Star Wars land they will have a symphony orchestra announcing Star Wars in Concert for this year. If you love the music and it's anything like it was the last time they did it (maybe 3 or 4 years ago) it's awesome.


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars in Concert


I'm intrigued! What's Star Wars in Concert?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> along with more information on Star Wars land they will have a symphony orchestra announcing Star Wars in Concert for this year. If you love the music and it's anything like it was the last time they did it (maybe 3 or 4 years ago) it's awesome.


You know what I would LOVE?!?  OK... at the Kennedy Center over the holidays, they presented a screening of Home Alone (anniversary of that film release), with a live orchestra performing all of the music.  Such fun!  

That film is by 20th Century Fox, and when the orchestra played that opening credit music LIVE, we all thought "Wow!!  What if they did this for Star Wars?!!?"

That's what I'd love to see.


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> along with more information on Star Wars land they will have a symphony orchestra announcing Star Wars in Concert for this year. If you love the music and it's anything like it was the last time they did it (maybe 3 or 4 years ago) it's awesome.


OMG...my 6 yo and I listen to Star Wars music every day to and from school. He would be freaking out over seeing it in concert!! I just got SUPER excited


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I'm intrigued! What's Star Wars in Concert?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You know what I would LOVE?!?  OK... at the Kennedy Center over the holidays, they presented a screening of Home Alone (anniversary of that film release), with a live orchestra performing all of the music.  Such fun!
> 
> That film is by 20th Century Fox, and when the orchestra played that opening credit music LIVE, we all thought "Wow!!  What if they did this for Star Wars?!!?"
> 
> That's what I'd love to see.





williamscm3 said:


> OMG...my 6 yo and I listen to Star Wars music every day to and from school. He would be freaking out over seeing it in concert!! I just got SUPER excited


here's the site for this year, they haven't announced dates yet http://www.starwarsinconcert.com/
They did this years ago, can't remember the year exactly but it was a full orchestra with Anthony Daniel as the host (he would come and tell the SW story and introduce each song) huge screen behind the orchestra showing clips and other features, lasers...we went and saw it at the Amway Center. It was awesome
found video




the first couple of pics from this album is when we went, members of the 501st and Rebel Legion were there as well as some props
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1482215021128.64404.1406401066&type=1&l=3beca34e08

Another video, the whole second half


----------



## yulilin3

each time I look at old SWW pictures I get depressed


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> each time I look at old SWW pictures I get depressed


I'm trying not to!  I got to be all Star Wars-y during the DL half weekend... looking forward to the WDW dark side half wknd... wearing my SW race shirts every other day...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm trying not to!  I got to be all Star Wars-y during the DL half weekend... looking forward to the WDW dark side half wknd... wearing my SW race shirts every other day...


had my first bad dream about the race last night actually...didn't have my running clothes or my belt with water and fuel


----------



## yulilin3

let's hear it for the voice actors, some very familiar faces in this group
http://www.starwars.com/news/from-b...rce-awakens?cmp=smc|345462828&linkId=20655917


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> had my first bad dream about the race last night actually...didn't have my running clothes or my belt with water and fuel


Oops!  LOL!  But you know the Force will be with you, right?!


----------



## yulilin3

speaking of races RunDisney announced the sell dates for next year:
Star Wars Light Side Disneyland January 12-15 2017 On Sale  June 14th 2016 at noon
Star Wars Dark Side Disney World April 20-23 2017 on Sale August 9th 2016 at noon


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of races RunDisney announced the sell dates for next year:
> Star Wars Light Side Disneyland January 12-15 2017 On Sale  February 2nd 2016 at noon
> Star Wars Dark Side Disney World April 20-23 2017 on Sale August 9th 2016 at noon


Yes!  The light side is on sale in June, I believe... June 14, 2016.  I think Feb is the date for DL half.

These rD posts always make me happy...


----------



## Jeff686

Hi all,

I've searched and searched, and can't find the details I'm seeking.  I have pretty good search foo, but am not successful.  I'm sure the info I want is somewhere in these 273 pages, but I just can't read them all...

So please, take mercy on me:

Visiting WDW Week of March 21, 2016.  We can change our schedule to visit March 19, since that's the last day of Star Wars... but exactly what is ending?  I can't really tell what will close and what will stay open.

I think the last day for Symphony in the Stars is March 19.
I think the last day for the 'guaranteed' Star Tours new adventure is March 19.  I have not seen that exact date published, but they say “During the opening months, everyone who rides Star Tours will experience the new adventure. After that, it will be up to the will of the Force.”

What else ends on March 19?
Any info would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes!  The light side is on sale in June, I believe... June 14, 2016.  I think Feb is the date for DL half.
> 
> These rD posts always make me happy...
> 
> View attachment 147930


you're right, was looking at the wrong race...will fix my previous post


----------



## yulilin3

Jeff686 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've searched and searched, and can't find the details I'm seeking.  I have pretty good search foo, but am not successful.  I'm sure the info I want is somewhere in these 273 pages, but I just can't read them all...
> 
> So please, take mercy on me:
> 
> Visiting WDW Week of March 21, 2016.  We can change our schedule to visit March 19, since that's the last day of Star Wars... but exactly what is ending?  I can't really tell what will close and what will stay open.
> 
> I think the last day for Symphony in the Stars is March 19.
> I think the last day for the 'guaranteed' Star Tours new adventure is March 19.  I have not seen that exact date published, but they say “During the opening months, everyone who rides Star Tours will experience the new adventure. After that, it will be up to the will of the Force.”
> 
> What else ends on March 19?
> Any info would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


the only thing that has an end date is the fireworks dessert party, on March 19th...no word on extension of the party or fireworks. I'm assuming the fireworks will go on after that date but nothing confirmed.
Star Tours will still have the new scene from Force Awakens it might just go to random...during these first months they have put the second sequence (Force Awakens) so every ride gets it, but they might change back to all random by March, so you might get Force Awakens scene or any of the other 2. Hope that makes sense...if you have any other questions let us know


----------



## Jeff686

yulilin3 said:


> the only thing that has an end date is the fireworks dessert party, on March 19th...no word on extension of the party or fireworks. I'm assuming the fireworks will go on after that date but nothing confirmed.
> Star Tours will still have the new scene from Force Awakens it might just go to random...during these first months they have put the second sequence (Force Awakens) so every ride gets it, but they might change back to all random by March, so you might get Force Awakens scene or any of the other 2. Hope that makes sense...if you have any other questions let us know



OK.. that matches what I've found.  Glad to have confirmation that I didn't miss anything.  Thx


----------



## hiroMYhero

For those of you who are planning on the SW Dessert Party and possibly missing Fantasmic during upcoming trips, the Disney Parks Blog is livestreaming Fantasmic on Tuesday, February 2nd @ 6:50p EST.

If the weather is a go, my CM friend, GoGo, will be making a rare appearance performing that night. Be on the lookout for a bounding cheetah/gliding bird/2nd Native American in the 2nd canoe from the right/joyful Minnie!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> For those of you who are planning on the SW Dessert Party and possibly missing Fantasmic during upcoming trips, the Disney Parks Blog is livestreaming Fantasmic on Tuesday, February 2nd @ 6:50p EST.
> 
> If the weather is a go, my CM friend, GoGo, will be making a rare appearance performing that night. Be on the lookout for a bounding cheetah/gliding bird/2nd Native American in the 2nd canoe from the right/joyful Minnie!


my dream is to be backstage during a F! show just to witness the controlled craziness that must happen...I will look for your friend


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> my dream is to be backstage during a F! show just to witness the controlled craziness that must happen...I will look for your friend


Thanks! 

I saw the Streaming listing. Will you be streaming some of the upcoming events?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I saw the Streaming listing. Will you be streaming some of the upcoming events?


yes, I'll be streaming tomorrow night at 7:30pm from Disney Springs, Sunday at 4pm from Boardwalk, Tuesday at noon from Old Key West, Saturday (feb 6th) F! and Symphony from DHS and Sunday (Feb 7) MSEP at 9pm and Wishes at 10pm from MK
If anyone is interested please follow Streaming Disney, I can't put the link here but that's who I'm working with. I also write weekly blogs there


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> yes, I'll be streaming tomorrow night at 7:30pm from Disney Springs, Sunday at 4pm from Boardwalk, Tuesday at noon from Old Key West, Saturday (feb 6th) F! and Symphony from DHS and Sunday (Feb 7) MSEP at 9pm and Wishes at 10pm from MK
> If anyone is interested please follow Streaming Disney, I can't put the link here but that's who I'm working with. I also write weekly blogs there


On which platform? Periscope?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> yes, I'll be streaming tomorrow night at 7:30pm from Disney Springs, Sunday at 4pm from Boardwalk, Tuesday at noon from Old Key West, Saturday (feb 6th) F! and Symphony from DHS and Sunday (Feb 7) MSEP at 9pm and Wishes at 10pm from MK
> If anyone is interested please follow Streaming Disney, I can't put the link here but that's who I'm working with. I also write weekly blogs there


Wow, busy schedule!! I'll definitely be tuning in!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> On which platform? Periscope?


no, you can go to StreamingDisneydotcom and you can watch there or just open it on the youtube channel (streaming Disney),  we use an app called liveinfive



hiroMYhero said:


> Wow, busy schedule!! I'll definitely be tuning in!


thanks, and tell your friends


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Received a survey for the Symphony in the Stars Dessert party.  Mostly had the usual questions. Did have text area for things you liked.


----------



## maw

yulilin3 said:


> had my first bad dream about the race last night actually...didn't have my running clothes or my belt with water and fuel


I'm having race dreams just about every night. Nervous much? It's going to be a long few months. Last nights was I lost my bib or forgot to pick it up - so I couldn't do the race.


----------



## yulilin3

maw said:


> I'm having race dreams just about every night. Nervous much? It's going to be a long few months. Last nights was I lost my bib or forgot to pick it up - so I couldn't do the race.


ugh, not good. You feel that anxiety in your stomach right?


----------



## yulilin3

this is def. off topic but we did talk about this event back when they announced SWW being cancelled
Universal orlando will be live streaming some of the evening panels of their HPCelebration. I'll be there tomorrow, my first HPCelebration and can't wait, sad I don't have anything Ravenclaw in my wardrobe (my house)
http://blog.universalorlando.com/vi...-2016/?__source=sm.awr.as.fj.&linkId=20762798


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> this is def. off topic but we did talk about this event back when they announced SWW being cancelled
> Universal orlando will be live streaming some of the evening panels of their HPCelebration. I'll be there tomorrow, my first HPCelebration and can't wait, sad I don't have anything Ravenclaw in my wardrobe (my house)
> http://blog.universalorlando.com/vi...-2016/?__source=sm.awr.as.fj.&linkId=20762798


Have fun!! 

I must admit, though, that no one in our household has any enthusiasm for HP at all, despite having seen all the movies. I can't even get them to consider taking one day of a 12-day Disney trip to go to Universal. Guess we'll be waiting for SW land!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Have fun!!
> 
> I must admit, though, that no one in our household has any enthusiasm for HP at all, despite having seen all the movies. I can't even get them to consider taking one day of a 12-day Disney trip to go to Universal. Guess we'll be waiting for SW land!!


the books are what got me into HP, the movies are great but there are so many details in the books, her writing is amazingly vivid. I read most of the books in 2 days only, couldn't put them down  Now to go to target and see if they have anything Ravenclaw related


----------



## yulilin3

Next week's times guide is posted on the HUB and no mention of Kylo Ren.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Next week's times guide is posted on the HUB and no mention of Kylo Ren.



Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Have fun!!
> 
> I must admit, though, that no one in our household has any enthusiasm for HP at all, despite having seen all the movies. I can't even get them to consider taking one day of a 12-day Disney trip to go to Universal. Guess we'll be waiting for SW land!!



Even if you are not a Potter fan, Universal is amazing. The Potter Lands are extremely detailed. More than anything I have seen at Disney, including Cars Land at Disneyland. The other stuff is exceptionally cool too. I would have a hard time going to Orlando now and not going to Universal. We either end up making our trip longer or taking a couple of days from Disney. The longer trips may be a good reason to not start going though It's easier on the wallet. The resort itself is just so easy to plan, and the hotels are really awesome and a great value. I am a big planner, but I feel like Universal is the vacation part of my Orlando vacations.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> here's the site for this year, they haven't announced dates yet http://www.starwarsinconcert.com/
> They did this years ago, can't remember the year exactly but it was a full orchestra with Anthony Daniel as the host (he would come and tell the SW story and introduce each song) huge screen behind the orchestra showing clips and other features, lasers...we went and saw it at the Amway Center. It was awesome



Would love to see this -- hope it comes here.



yulilin3 said:


> yes, I'll be streaming tomorrow night at 7:30pm from Disney Springs, Sunday at 4pm from Boardwalk, Tuesday at noon from Old Key West, Saturday (feb 6th) F! and Symphony from DHS and Sunday (Feb 7) MSEP at 9pm and Wishes at 10pm from MK
> If anyone is interested please follow Streaming Disney, I can't put the link here but that's who I'm working with. I also write weekly blogs there



Very cool!



yulilin3 said:


> this is def. off topic but we did talk about this event back when they announced SWW being cancelled
> Universal orlando will be live streaming some of the evening panels of their HPCelebration. I'll be there tomorrow, my first HPCelebration and can't wait, sad I don't have anything Ravenclaw in my wardrobe (my house)
> http://blog.universalorlando.com/vi...-2016/?__source=sm.awr.as.fj.&linkId=20762798



I'm so jealous. I love HP a lot. With my older DS, we would read a book together then watch the movie, read the next book, etc. I'm doing the same thing with my younger DS right now, but it's taking longer (just not as much time to read these days) -- we're almost done with The Half Blood Prince. The movies are great, but man, those books are soooooooooo good. Have you seen the movie clip for "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" yet? Even though it's not exactly HP, it's the wizarding world. Can't wait for that. Sorry, so to go so off-topic! Just love fantasy stuff so much - SW, LOTR, HP.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Even if you are not a Potter fan, Universal is amazing. The Potter Lands are extremely detailed. More than anything I have seen at Disney, including Cars Land at Disneyland. The other stuff is exceptionally cool too. I would have a hard time going to Orlando now and not going to Universal. We either end up making our trip longer or taking a couple of days from Disney. The longer trips may be a good reason to not start going though It's easier on the wallet. The resort itself is just so easy to plan, and the hotels are really awesome and a great value. I am a big planner, but I feel like Universal is the vacation part of my Orlando vacations.


I hear what you're saying, but our family just can't get jazzed about Universal!! I've researched it, recorded specials and showed the kids potter land, and still no interest. 

Must say we LOVED Cars Land at our first DL visit for the race a couple of weeks ago! Expected it to be a once in a very long time trip, but we'd consider going back sooner now. And you can't beat walking between DCA and DL, and all in the backyard of our hotel (Grand Californian).

The ONE THING that my family's ears perked up at was a Halloween thing at Universal that featured THE WALKING DEAD. We'd all take that over Potter any day!!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Even if you are not a Potter fan, Universal is amazing. The Potter Lands are extremely detailed. More than anything I have seen at Disney, including Cars Land at Disneyland. The other stuff is exceptionally cool too. I would have a hard time going to Orlando now and not going to Universal. We either end up making our trip longer or taking a couple of days from Disney. The longer trips may be a good reason to not start going though It's easier on the wallet. The resort itself is just so easy to plan, and the hotels are really awesome and a great value. I am a big planner, but I feel like Universal is the vacation part of my Orlando vacations.


Ex Disney Imagineers jumped ship and were the crating team for Islands of Adventure. I agree that the level on immersion is high, especially in the HP areas, which is why Disney is now getting on board ad making the 2 new lands immersive.
Competition between both parks/corporations is good for the guests


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Ex Disney Imagineers jumped ship and were the crating team for Islands of Adventure. I agree that the level on immersion is high, especially in the HP areas, which is why Disney is now getting on board ad making the 2 new lands immersive.
> Competition between both parks/corporations is good for the guests


I agree it's good for guests. Universal didn't start that -- they used to be an amusement park with NO immersion at all. They upped what Disney really started (an actual THEME park), and now Disney must keep up. Good for everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

SW at sea post  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-star-wars-day-at-sea-on-the-disney-fantasy/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> SW at sea post  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-star-wars-day-at-sea-on-the-disney-fantasy/



I'm glad I didn't cough up the extra money for this.

Speaking purely from an adult fan view:

Jedi training does nothing for me since adults can't participate.

I love the characters, but the only new one was phasma and sounds like it was just luck if you saw her or not.

The panels sound dumb.

Fireworks were probably awesome.

I know this is a downer post.... But for the up charge for the sw cruises I'd be upset if this was all it was.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> SW at sea post  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-star-wars-day-at-sea-on-the-disney-fantasy/



This was the week we had booked and had to cancel.  Been living vicariously through friends' fb postings. Saw pictures friends posted that DJ Elliot is onboard and Pablo Hildago.  

But from what I've heard from folks who went on the first cruise, I think we get more Star Wars at WDW than they got on their Day at Sea. JTA was chosen from a theatre audience, not sign ups like WDW. The food from the first cruise looked great! Saw that m&g were all standby.

I guess I'm trying to console myself from missing out.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Store free shipping promo, until Sunday. Plus pre order Force Awakens and get a lithograph http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars/mn/1023301/


----------



## Seltzer76

Fireworks Dessert Party Question - any idea if the dates will be extended?  I have a trip April 3-6th...would love to book it!


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> Fireworks Dessert Party Question - any idea if the dates will be extended?  I have a trip April 3-6th...would love to book it!


no word on it. I asked on the DPB on their post from yesterday but have not got a reply


----------



## isabellea

Music City Mama said:


> I'm so jealous. I love HP a lot. With my older DS, we would read a book together then watch the movie, read the next book, etc. I'm doing the same thing with my younger DS right now, but it's taking longer (just not as much time to read these days) -- we're almost done with The Half Blood Prince. The movies are great, but man, those books are soooooooooo good. Have you seen the movie clip for "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" yet? Even though it's not exactly HP, it's the wizarding world. Can't wait for that. Sorry, so to go so off-topic! Just love fantasy stuff so much - SW, LOTR, HP.



Off-topic for me too...

When did you start reading the HP books to your sons? My DD is 6.5yo (first grade) and I'm wondering when to start. I never saw the movies but LOVED the books. 

Back on SW topic...

DH wants to bring our DD6 see the new SW movie this weekend. I don't like SW so I'm not going. Do you think it's too violent for a 6.5 yo girl? She understands the difference between reality and a movie but it's still PG13...


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Not truly off topic - more of a tangent- but does anyone know of a reference book with character names for SW. Had been a fan with "New Hope" thru "Jedi", but episode 1 put me off it until episode 7 came out. I'm trying to catch up and playing "Galaxy of Heroes" on my phone, but don't recognize some of the names. Thanks in advance. This thread has been the source of my renewed enthusiasm, even more so than the movie.


----------



## nancipants

I'm on next week's SWDAS sailing. I'm super excited about it. I'm going more for the cruise than the Star Wars, so the Star Wars will just be an added touch. I think a lot of people were expecting Star Wars Weekends at sea. 

That said, we booked the day they announced the special cruises so the prices hadn't jumped yet.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

nancipants said:


> I'm on next week's SWDAS sailing. I'm super excited about it. I'm going more for the cruise than the Star Wars, so the Star Wars will just be an added touch. I think a lot of people were expecting Star Wars Weekends at sea.
> 
> That said, we booked the day they announced the special cruises so the prices hadn't jumped yet.


I'd pay extra for some Star Wars even if it's not a ton of SW. Guess it would depend how much of a premium. 

Hope you have an AWESOME time! We're doing our first cruise EVER in Mar-Apr sans SW, but still very excited!


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> no word on it. I asked on the DPB on their post from yesterday but have not got a reply


thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Not truly off topic - more of a tangent- but does anyone know of a reference book with character names for SW. Had been a fan with "New Hope" thru "Jedi", but episode 1 put me off it until episode 7 came out. I'm trying to catch up and playing "Galaxy of Heroes" on my phone, but don't recognize some of the names. Thanks in advance. This thread has been the source of my renewed enthusiasm, even more so than the movie.


We have this one


----------



## harmon54

Dessert Party in the rain-  so it appears out dessert party day may be a little wet.  Can anyone tell me a review on the indoor party.  Was it a let down or was it still sort of what you expected.  I think it is calling for just rain so we will probably get to go back outside for fireworks but I was wondering if having one part inside kind of dims the experience.

Thanks


----------



## Skywise

WDWNT is reporting that Disneyland (not World) will keep Season of the Force going through the summer and that Jakku will stay locked as the first destination throughout.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/01/star-...d-through-summer-2016-how-long-is-it-staying/


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Cluelyss said:


> We have this one
> View attachment 148163



Thanks! I knew someone on here would know a good one.


----------



## Music City Mama

isabellea said:


> Off-topic for me too...
> 
> When did you start reading the HP books to your sons? My DD is 6.5yo (first grade) and I'm wondering when to start. I never saw the movies but LOVED the books.
> 
> Back on SW topic...
> 
> DH wants to bring our DD6 see the new SW movie this weekend. I don't like SW so I'm not going. Do you think it's too violent for a 6.5 yo girl? She understands the difference between reality and a movie but it's still PG13...



I'll send you a PM, so we don't derail this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

harmon54 said:


> Dessert Party in the rain-  so it appears out dessert party day may be a little wet.  Can anyone tell me a review on the indoor party.  Was it a let down or was it still sort of what you expected.  I think it is calling for just rain so we will probably get to go back outside for fireworks but I was wondering if having one part inside kind of dims the experience.
> 
> Thanks


which day are you coming?


----------



## Chimaera

We were at WDW last week and made sure to watch Symphony in the Stars.  We got a seat around 7:20 on the Trolley Car Café patio, got hot chocolate and a Chewbacca cupcake and had a great view for the fireworks.  I wanted to try out my new GoPro so recorded the whole thing -


----------



## cel_disney

isabellea said:


> Off-topic for me too...
> 
> When did you start reading the HP books to your sons? My DD is 6.5yo (first grade) and I'm wondering when to start. I never saw the movies but LOVED the books.
> 
> Back on SW topic...
> 
> DH wants to bring our DD6 see the new SW movie this weekend. I don't like SW so I'm not going. Do you think it's too violent for a 6.5 yo girl? She understands the difference between reality and a movie but it's still PG13...



My 5.5 year old daughter saw TFA before Christmas.  She found 1-2 parts 'scary' and sat on my lap for that, and she cried when her favorite character was ...well, let's just say 'she cried when she should have.   Now - I do think that it would have been hard for my DH to take her because he would want to be watching the movie instead of dealing with her emotions, so if he hasn't seen it that could make it hard to deal with those moments.

Also - on the unrelated HP timing question - I think a 6.5 yo could handle the story that goes with the first book but I think that I would want to wait until kids are closer to 9 or more for books 3-7.   My DS is 3rd Grade / 9 yo and he has listened to a small part of the first book but it's hard to get into that first book and he just wasn't ready when he was younger.  He has seen a movie or so but I really want him to experience the books before the movie when ready so we avoid them.  We talk about starting to read the books when he is in 4th grade and my daughter in 1st grade.  I hope he enjoys them and can't put them down like us but we will definitely slow play it for her so her brain can mature and maybe she can read the later ones on her own!


----------



## ciera321

*OH, I so hope "Symphony in the Stars" is still going for our May trip...please!!!!!!*


----------



## seigyoku

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Not truly off topic - more of a tangent- but does anyone know of a reference book with character names for SW.



The current most comprehensive canon book is http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Star...1454129120&sr=1-1&keywords=ultimate+star+wars Doesn't cover episode 7, or the second season of Rebels or the new comics but pretty good listing of what stayed canon. There is a new Character Encyclopedia due out later this year IIRC. Note that HK-47 is in the game, but he is from a game series that got tossed out of canon, so you won't find anything about him in there!



Skywise said:


> WDWNT is reporting that Disneyland (not World) will keep Season of the Force going through the summer and that Jakku will stay locked as the first destination throughout.



OTOH - Yay, more time with Hyperspace Mountain (LOVE IT) and more time with ALL STAR WARS MUSIC ALL THE TIME playing. 

OTOH - Jakku and BB-8 need to go into rotation by summer. C'mon! (Also why am I never the Rebel Spy???)

Did a quick WDW trip last week before my AP-that-I-ended-up-getting-cause-I-went-four-times-last-year expires, and as a surprise got the dessert package for the fireworks, which was actually totally worth the money just for the handicap area in the front. I fractured my ankle at the end of August and as such have become an accidental expert at "Disney Parks in Wheelchair." Went to the Halloween party at DL and could barely see the fireworks (my favorite part!) because everyone just stood right in front of me. ;_; Getting to pig out on sweet things was just a bonus. Also, GREAT fireworks. I think that in terms of overall technicality Halloween Screams at DL is still my favorite, but Symphony in the Stars was the BEST syncing of music and fireworks I've ever seen. It was like seeing John Williams' score being painted in the sky.


----------



## soniam

Rumors that Club Disney is closing. Feeds the SW show rumor.

http://www.doctordisney.com/2016/01/29/club-disney-closing-next-week-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## yulilin3

Chimaera said:


> We were at WDW last week and made sure to watch Symphony in the Stars.  We got a seat around 7:20 on the Trolley Car Café patio, got hot chocolate and a Chewbacca cupcake and had a great view for the fireworks.  I wanted to try out my new GoPro so recorded the whole thing -


Wow!! That is a great spot, thanks for sharing the video. Will check it out next time we see the fireworks



seigyoku said:


> The current most comprehensive canon book is http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Star...1454129120&sr=1-1&keywords=ultimate+star+wars Doesn't cover episode 7, or the second season of Rebels or the new comics but pretty good listing of what stayed canon. There is a new Character Encyclopedia due out later this year IIRC. Note that HK-47 is in the game, but he is from a game series that got tossed out of canon, so you won't find anything about him in there!
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH - Yay, more time with Hyperspace Mountain (LOVE IT) and more time with ALL STAR WARS MUSIC ALL THE TIME playing.
> 
> OTOH - Jakku and BB-8 need to go into rotation by summer. C'mon! (*Also why am I never the Rebel Spy???)*
> 
> Did a quick WDW trip last week before my AP-that-I-ended-up-getting-cause-I-went-four-times-last-year expires, and as a surprise got the dessert package for the fireworks, which was actually totally worth the money just for the handicap area in the front. I fractured my ankle at the end of August and as such have become an accidental expert at "Disney Parks in Wheelchair." Went to the Halloween party at DL and could barely see the fireworks (my favorite part!) because everyone just stood right in front of me. ;_; Getting to pig out on sweet things was just a bonus. Also, GREAT fireworks. I think that in terms of overall technicality Halloween Screams at DL is still my favorite, but Symphony in the Stars was the BEST syncing of music and fireworks I've ever seen. It was like seeing John Williams' score being painted in the sky.


After, many,many,many,many rides on Star Tours I decided to not leave it to chance and asked the CM, my daughter said I cheated...easy for her to say, she was Rebel Spy the first time we rode during the first day of soft openings 
I agree that the FA sequence needs to go into rotation but I understand that they want more people to experience, so it's ok with me, for now


----------



## Jfsag123

We went and saw Force Awakens again last night and I think I liked it even more the second time around.  On a funny note, today, DD asked to have her hair done like Rey.  DH made his best attempt and we took them to the park because it's a beautiful day.  She and DS (who had decided to be Finn) began playing Star Wars and soon attracted a number of other children who recognized DD's hair.  By the time we left, they had half the park organized into an elaborate Star Wars game. 



soniam said:


> Rumors that Club Disney is closing. Feeds the SW show rumor.
> 
> http://www.doctordisney.com/2016/01/29/club-disney-closing-next-week-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Ok, your note of a SW show rumor makes me feel better about this.  I was hoping that Club Disney would still be around for our trip, as I think the kids would really enjoy it.  However, if it has become a Star Wars show by that time rather than just an empty building, I will be satisfied.


----------



## Gianfootography

soniam said:


> Rumors that Club Disney is closing. Feeds the SW show rumor.
> 
> http://www.doctordisney.com/2016/01/29/club-disney-closing-next-week-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/




Too soon?

I just hope Avatarland closes that quickly.


----------



## msmama

isabellea said:


> Off-topic for me too...
> 
> When did you start reading the HP books to your sons? My DD is 6.5yo (first grade) and I'm wondering when to start. I never saw the movies but LOVED the books.
> 
> Back on SW topic...
> 
> DH wants to bring our DD6 see the new SW movie this weekend. I don't like SW so I'm not going. Do you think it's too violent for a 6.5 yo girl? She understands the difference between reality and a movie but it's still PG13...



I read to first book to my now 7 year old last year. We started book 2 last week and he chickened out towards the end. So...we will be waiting a little longer I guess. He's seen none of the HP movies. 



AGoofykindagirl said:


> Not truly off topic - more of a tangent- but does anyone know of a reference book with character names for SW. Had been a fan with "New Hope" thru "Jedi", but episode 1 put me off it until episode 7 came out. I'm trying to catch up and playing "Galaxy of Heroes" on my phone, but don't recognize some of the names. Thanks in advance. This thread has been the source of my renewed enthusiasm, even more so than the movie.



In addition to the character encyclopedia there's also a book called Everything you ever wanted to know about Star Wars. That one has A LOT of info that I didn't know, and I only flipped through it at the book store!  

If there is something SW coming to the former club Disney I hope it's there by April because that is my last trip for a while!


----------



## soniam

Gianfootography said:


> Too soon?
> 
> I just hope Avatarland closes that quickly.



I am bummed that I probably won't get to experience DJ Lobot. I am looking forward to Avatarland. I think it's going to visually be cool. Don't get me wrong, I am not a big fan of Cameron, except for his older stuff, like the original Terminator. In fact, we just watched Avatar for the first time last week I figured we should probably see it before we see it at Disney. I think it will help with crowds, especially with crowds in future Star Wars land.


----------



## harmon54

yulilin3 said:


> which day are you coming?


Not until the 9th- I know the weather can change but it has showed potential rain on that day for awhile.  I won't cancel just wondering if it will feel like we are missing something.


----------



## yulilin3

harmon54 said:


> Not until the 9th- I know the weather can change but it has showed potential rain on that day for awhile.  I won't cancel just wondering if it will feel like we are missing something.


don't get too worried about forecasts that are more than a couple of days away. I would look at the weather again the day before and then you can make a decision


----------



## yulilin3

reliable rumor that Kylo Ren will starts meet and greets on Sunday Feb. 7th.
my article: http://***************.com/2016/01/kylo-ren-to-begin-meet-and-greets-february-7th/


----------



## Isildur's Bane

glad I saw got to see gramps a couple weeks ago!!!


----------



## lovingeire

isabellea said:


> Off-topic for me too...
> 
> When did you start reading the HP books to your sons? My DD is 6.5yo (first grade) and I'm wondering when to start. I never saw the movies but LOVED the books.
> 
> Back on SW topic...
> 
> DH wants to bring our DD6 see the new SW movie this weekend. I don't like SW so I'm not going. Do you think it's too violent for a 6.5 yo girl? She understands the difference between reality and a movie but it's still PG13...



We started the Harry Ootter books when our oldest brought one home from the school library. He was around 7.5 I believe. We read them aloud as a family and then he read the later ones by himself when he was ready. And we had a strict no movie till we've read the books though. 

We took our 5 yo boy who loves it, although we took 3 bathroom breaks which was a little annoying. He didn't seem overly bothered by the pets that were violent. But my boys all seem to be fans of the dark side. I do have a friend who took her kids and was really bothered by the violence. It's really a personal decision.



harmon54 said:


> Dessert Party in the rain-  so it appears out dessert party day may be a little wet.  Can anyone tell me a review on the indoor party.  Was it a let down or was it still sort of what you expected.  I think it is calling for just rain so we will probably get to go back outside for fireworks but I was wondering if having one part inside kind of dims the experience.
> 
> Thanks



We were inside for our dessert party for Feel the Force last June. I don't think we missed out on anything by being inside to eat and drink. We were able to take drinks and whatever else to go to go out to watch the fireworks as well.


----------



## Gianfootography

soniam said:


> I am bummed that I probably won't get to experience DJ Lobot. I am looking forward to Avatarland. I think it's going to visually be cool. Don't get me wrong, I am not a big fan of Cameron, except for his older stuff, like the original Terminator. In fact, we just watched Avatar for the first time last week I figured we should probably see it before we see it at Disney. I think it will help with crowds, especially with crowds in future Star Wars land.



From James Cameron I only liked Terminator, Aliens, Abyss, T2 and True Lies. I think he should make his next Avatar movie only using the budget of his first film Piranha 2: The Spawning, somewhere close to $200,000. 

Fortunately DJ Elliot can still be experienced at the parks and other events: http://djelliot.com/
    
 I usually pull up his mixes on my phone from Soundcloud when I am alone in the parks: https://soundcloud.com/disneydj
Mostly the Star Wars mixes from SWW2014. So much fun while riding Space Mountain.

I call it Not So Hyper Space Mountain.


----------



## yulilin3

Darth Vader is officially out of the entertainment schedule starting Sunday on the HUB. Let's see when they update the WDW site and app
EDIT TO ADD: they have updated the WDW site,  if you look up by date in the "show in my plans" section site https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...racter-meet-darth-vader-star-wars-launch-bay/


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Rumors that Club Disney is closing. Feeds the SW show rumor.
> 
> http://www.doctordisney.com/2016/01/29/club-disney-closing-next-week-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


the schedule just changed and it's true  the last day is this Saturday


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

glad we got to see Vader when we did!! 

Probably silly side question - do we have any idea how long the Tie Fighter Popcorn buckets will be around?  DH has a friend that wants one - we'll be back down in September....  I would hope they'd still be there with SW land coming but if there are rumors either way let me know!  Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

little Matt got to meet Kylo at DL, photo from Chip and Co


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kylo is fine but he's not Vader.  Both would be better.


----------



## msmama

Does Kylo Ren talk?  Or do we not know yet?  

My son said he doesn't want to meet him, but...I said too bad (sign me up for mother of the year, lol).


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> little Matt got to meet Kylo at DL, photo from Chip and Co



I am dying right now. This kid is my hero.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> little Matt got to meet Kylo at DL, photo from Chip and Co



That's phenomenal!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Does Kylo Ren talk?  Or do we not know yet?
> 
> My son said he doesn't want to meet him, but...I said too bad (sign me up for mother of the year, lol).


he does, and he's a bit scary
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...t-area-in-star-wars-launch-bay-at-disneyland/


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> he does, and he's a bit scary
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...t-area-in-star-wars-launch-bay-at-disneyland/



Yeah.  My kid is going to freak the heck out.  Oh well.  Guess we'll do him before Chewie and maybe Chewie will lighten things up a bit!!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Yeah.  My kid is going to freak the heck out.  Oh well.  Guess we'll do him before Chewie and maybe Chewie will lighten things up a bit!!


I'm planning to meet him on Sunday, I'm freaked out. Def. taking my Vader shirt and Stormtrooper hat, I don't want him to get angry with me


----------



## cckp72

Does anyone know when the fireworks schedule will be out for the end of Feb?  I see that HS closes at 7 on Feb. 29 and I am wondering if they likely will extend or we should look at going a different day?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

cckp72 said:


> Does anyone know when the fireworks schedule will be out for the end of Feb?  I see that HS closes at 7 on Feb. 29 and I am wondering if they likely will extend or we should look at going a different day?  Thanks!


it should be out next week but the times for the fireworks will be
Feb 1st until March 6th at 8pm
March 7th thru March 12th at 8:30pm
March 13th until March 19th at 9:30pm
we know this because of the schedule for the dessert party, no times have been posted after March 19th
the park schedule will charge, park closing will probably be extended


----------



## cckp72

Thank you so much - I can breathe easier now !


----------



## pixarmom

yulilin3 said:


> little Matt got to meet Kylo at DL, photo from Chip and Co



This is hilarious.  We were wondering what would happen if our teens said "I'm 90% sure Matt is Kylo Ren" (or something similar) when meeting him.  But we're not certain that Disney CMs are SNL-trained.


----------



## yulilin3

pixarmom said:


> This is hilarious.  We were wondering what would happen if our teens said "I'm 90% sure Matt is Kylo Ren" (or something similar) when meeting him.  But we're not certain that Disney CMs are SNL-trained.


I'm sure the CM have been trained in all aspects of Kylo Ren, including parodies. I really hope they all have a sense of humor


----------



## Isildur's Bane

yulilin3 said:


> I'm planning to meet him on Sunday, I'm freaked out. Def. taking my Vader shirt and Stormtrooper hat, I don't want him to get angry with me


 
dont mention "the girl"


----------



## soniam

Isildur's Bane said:


> dont mention "the girl"



Oh, I will be. I am bringing my Rey Itty Bitty to taunt him with. We will probably bring our stuffed BB8 or wear a shirt too


----------



## williamscm3

yulilin3 said:


> he does, and he's a bit scary
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...t-area-in-star-wars-launch-bay-at-disneyland/


Omg...I'm freaking out right now. My 6 yo and I just watched TFA for the third time this Saturday and he is obsessed with Kylo Ren! I bought him this hoodie from the Disney store to wear to meet him! We will be there on the 12th!!


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Went to a rained out dessert party on the 28th, it had rained off and on all day, pretty heavy at times...was drizzling when we went inside for desserts in Disney junior building.  But stopped raining for the fireworks!  All food was really good, we were so stuffed.  Loved that they had salty and sweet, used this for our dinner.  Pours were great on the adult beverages, yummy.  That frozen Nutella concoction is awesome.  I would say the only bad part about it being inside was when they came around and told us, fireworks starting in ten minutes, we felt like we had to hurry and get out there so we didn't miss them.  Whereas, if we were already outside we could have a bit more time with the food, etc., wouldn't have to gather our stuff and go.  Then when we got to fireworks area, obviously no tables to put our stuff on and ground was wet, so just had to hold it.  Not big deal, just sayin.  We did take a drink to go, though.
Wish price was just a tad cheaper, I could do without the Chewie stein, but would do again.  One observation about inside, they played some weird elevator music...what about SW soundtrack???


----------



## pbb322

We are heading to HS tomorrow for our last day before going home. Is the consensus still that you don't have to make a run for it to get JTA sign ups? We have pre opening Disney Jr. Breakfast at 8:20 for DS3, not sure we will be done by right at 9 to sign up DS8. 
Off topic - @yulilin3 - I hate we missed you again at HP celebration but there was just so much to do and so many crowds! No chance you'll be at HS tomorrow?


----------



## PSULion

We signed up yesterday. We were 3rd family in line at a tap style and waited 10-15 min to sign up. First show was already full, all others had spots. By the time we were done signing up, the line was back to the Indiana Jones show entrance. 

When we returned for our show at 10:10, the line was shorter, but still longer then when we had gotten in it. Heard some parents around 10:30 say talking about having just signed up and all that was left was 6:40. 

So personally I think you'd get a spot, but you'll waste more time standing in line and might not have many time choices. 

Also worth noting... They fully opened the park at 8:35. We were in line to sign up at 8:38.


----------



## tstidm1

Do we know if they're doing the Star Wars Fireworks in May yet? I thought I had heard it was ending right before Peak Spring break. Debating between doing DHS as a half day morning or evening park because there isn't enough there to keep me interested for more than three hours or so.


----------



## BlueFairy

PSULion said:


> We signed up yesterday. We were 3rd family in line at a tap style and waited 10-15 min to sign up. First show was already full, all others had spots. By the time we were done signing up, the line was back to the Indiana Jones show entrance.
> 
> When we returned for our show at 10:10, the line was shorter, but still longer then when we had gotten in it. Heard some parents around 10:30 say talking about having just signed up and all that was left was 6:40.
> 
> So personally I think you'd get a spot, but you'll waste more time standing in line and might not have many time choices.
> 
> Also worth noting... They fully opened the park at 8:35. We were in line to sign up at 8:38.



This is super helpful.  Thanks.  I had read that things were way slower than that.  I guess since the new show is in full swing, that's not the case.  We'll have to adjust our plans and sign up before we head to ST.


----------



## msmama

allaboutthemouse said:


> Went to a rained out dessert party on the 28th, it had rained off and on all day, pretty heavy at times...was drizzling when we went inside for desserts in Disney junior building.  But stopped raining for the fireworks!  All food was really good, we were so stuffed.  Loved that they had salty and sweet, used this for our dinner.  Pours were great on the adult beverages, yummy.  That frozen Nutella concoction is awesome.  I would say the only bad part about it being inside was when they came around and told us, fireworks starting in ten minutes, we felt like we had to hurry and get out there so we didn't miss them.  Whereas, if we were already outside we could have a bit more time with the food, etc., wouldn't have to gather our stuff and go.  Then when we got to fireworks area, obviously no tables to put our stuff on and ground was wet, so just had to hold it.  Not big deal, just sayin.  We did take a drink to go, though.
> Wish price was just a tad cheaper, I could do without the Chewie stein, but would do again.  One observation about inside, they played some weird elevator music...what about SW soundtrack???



Was the fireworks area still roped off for you?

Also, do they have to go boxes or might I want to bring one?  (Thinking breakfast the next day).  Or could I just use the chewie stein?


----------



## pbb322

PSULion said:


> We signed up yesterday. We were 3rd family in line at a tap style and waited 10-15 min to sign up. First show was already full, all others had spots. By the time we were done signing up, the line was back to the Indiana Jones show entrance.
> 
> When we returned for our show at 10:10, the line was shorter, but still longer then when we had gotten in it. Heard some parents around 10:30 say talking about having just signed up and all that was left was 6:40.
> 
> So personally I think you'd get a spot, but you'll waste more time standing in line and might not have many time choices.
> 
> Also worth noting... They fully opened the park at 8:35. We were in line to sign up at 8:38.


Thanks - just FYI - we had a pre opening ADR at Hollywood at 8:20. I asked the guy holding the sign up sign what time they would start so I could just leave breakfast and he said they were signing up now the breakfast people so we got to sign up before the park opened at 8:10 before we went into H&V. Not sure how long they will do this, but that was a huge bonus to breakfast.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> We are heading to HS tomorrow for our last day before going home. Is the consensus still that you don't have to make a run for it to get JTA sign ups? We have pre opening Disney Jr. Breakfast at 8:20 for DS3, not sure we will be done by right at 9 to sign up DS8.
> Off topic - @yulilin3 - I hate we missed you again at HP celebration but there was just so much to do and so many crowds! No chance you'll be at HS tomorrow?


I might actually swing by around 3pm, if you are around let me know, PM me, I'll be live streaming from Old Key West at noon and then Illuminations at 9 pm so I will probably head over to DHS to kill time in between


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Was the fireworks area still roped off for you?
> 
> Also, do they have to go boxes or might I want to bring one?  (Thinking breakfast the next day).  Or could I just use the chewie stein?


The area should still be roped off to hold the spots for those with the dessert party....I would bring my own box. I don't think they have to go boxes but the idea of using the Chewie Stein is good, of course, if you have a larger box you can fit more stuff


----------



## allaboutthemouse

msmama said:


> Was the fireworks area still roped off for you?
> 
> Also, do they have to go boxes or might I want to bring one?  (Thinking breakfast the next day).  Or could I just use the chewie stein?


Yes, still roped off.   And I don't know if this was just because the weather was yucky and therefore park not as crowded, but there was lots of area to stand right outside the roped off section too...
Why didn't I think of that????   Could have put stuff in our Chewie steins!!!  Awesome idea. Now I feel dumb I didn't think of that!  The stuff would have to b stacked in there, so maybe wouldn't work so well for the cupcakes, but those Rice Krispie treats would have fit nicely,  mmmm.  And those biscuit things too.


----------



## yulilin3

allaboutthemouse said:


> Yes, still roped off.   And I don't know if this was just because the weather was yucky and therefore park not as crowded, but there was lots of area to stand right outside the roped off section too...
> Why didn't I think of that????   Could have put stuff in our Chewie steins!!!  Awesome idea. Now I feel dumb I didn't think of that!  The stuff would have to b stacked in there, so maybe wouldn't work so well for the cupcakes, but those Rice Krispie treats would have fit nicely,  mmmm.  And those biscuit things too.


The biscuits were so good right?  I think that was my favorite thing,  I love carbs


----------



## lchuck

@yulilin3 I saw you recommended doing the JTA in the evening, if possible.  We're planning our HS day for the end of May and wondered if it's worth trying to sign up for that one specifically.  We'll be there at rope drop, so we should have all of the times available to choose from and we trust your judgement, so if you think it's worth it, we'll go for that one.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> @yulilin3 I saw you recommended doing the JTA in the evening, if possible.  We're planning our HS day for the end of May and wondered if it's worth trying to sign up for that one specifically.  We'll be there at rope drop, so we should have all of the times available to choose from and we trust your judgement, so if you think it's worth it, we'll go for that one.  Thanks for the help!


It looks cooler at night with the light effects but remember to check the forecast , and if it's going to rain then pick s dry time


----------



## harmon54

allaboutthemouse said:


> Went to a rained out dessert party on the 28th, it had rained off and on all day, pretty heavy at times...was drizzling when we went inside for desserts in Disney junior building.  But stopped raining for the fireworks!  All food was really good, we were so stuffed.  Loved that they had salty and sweet, used this for our dinner.  Pours were great on the adult beverages, yummy.  That frozen Nutella concoction is awesome.  I would say the only bad part about it being inside was when they came around and told us, fireworks starting in ten minutes, we felt like we had to hurry and get out there so we didn't miss them.  Whereas, if we were already outside we could have a bit more time with the food, etc., wouldn't have to gather our stuff and go.  Then when we got to fireworks area, obviously no tables to put our stuff on and ground was wet, so just had to hold it.  Not big deal, just sayin.  We did take a drink to go, though.
> Wish price was just a tad cheaper, I could do without the Chewie stein, but would do again.  One observation about inside, they played some weird elevator music...what about SW soundtrack???


Thanks for the update- good to know that about 10 minutes before we get notice- I will be sure to stock up on my drinks and snacks before then!


----------



## yulilin3

@pbb322  great meeting you and chatting with you and your son today. Hope you had a great time at the desert party


----------



## pbb322

We loved the dessert party! The food was good, my kids loved having fruit and they had soy icream for dairy allergic DD3 (they gave us a quart size tofutti so we even brought some back for tomorrow). The cast members were great, checked on us many times to clear the trash from the table. It seems it was not sold out by far and by the time we went in at 7 they had almost everyone else checked in and 6 open handicap area tables so they let us have a lower level table so DD3 could sit in her stroller and DS8 could stand and reach the table. That also meant we were by the great CM who let us in and out of the front rope so the kids could go dance. We loved the characters at the dance party - the kids danced with stitch, Pluto, white rabbit, bolt, genie, Chip and Dale rescue Rangers, Baloo. It was pricey and not necessary for great fireworks spots - the part wasn't crowded, there were lots of empty spots, but for us, we probably came pretty close to even on the price of food and drinks and the steins. I would go again for sure.  REALLY glad I brought the earmuffs to reduce noise for DD3, the fireworks were loud - but awesome!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

I am really hoping they continue the dessert party through the dark side race weekend. Sad to hear all these reports of it not being sold out. Mine may not have been sold out, but was definitely pretty full. So hopefully it picks up when the crowds do. Or you know, actually give it some publicity! That could help!


----------



## summerw

pbb322 said:


> Thanks - just FYI - we had a pre opening ADR at Hollywood at 8:20. I asked the guy holding the sign up sign what time they would start so I could just leave breakfast and he said they were signing up now the breakfast people so we got to sign up before the park opened at 8:10 before we went into H&V. Not sure how long they will do this, but that was a huge bonus to breakfast.




That would be so great. Ours is for 8am. I wonder if they would have someone out there that early, if they're still doing that.


----------



## lucifie

Now that they've replaced Darth Vader with Kylo Ren is there anywhere to meet Darth Vader?  We don't have the Disney Visa.  I know my son would be happy with Kylo Ren, but we would all like to see Darth Vader.


----------



## yulilin3

lucifie said:


> Now that they've replaced Darth Vader with Kylo Ren is there anywhere to meet Darth Vader?  We don't have the Disney Visa.  I know my son would be happy with Kylo Ren, but we would all like to see Darth Vader.


only place to see Vader is Jedi Training


----------



## BlueFairy

yulilin3 said:


> it should be out next week but the times for the fireworks will be
> Feb 1st until March 6th at 8pm
> March 7th thru March 12th at 8:30pm
> March 13th until March 19th at 9:30pm
> we know this because of the schedule for the dessert party, no times have been posted after March 19th
> the park schedule will charge, park closing will probably be extended




My plan for HS is such a mess. If we are expecting extended hours and 9:30 fireworks, are we also expecting another Fantasmic show on those nights?  How do they handle that with Fantasmic currently scheduled for 8:30 & Fireworks at 9:30.  Does the second show start at 10pm?  Is there a good strategy for seeing the fireworks and then getting to the second F! on-time?


----------



## yulilin3

BlueFairy said:


> My plan for HS is such a mess. If we are expecting extended hours and 9:30 fireworks, are we also expecting another Fantasmic show on those nights?  How do they handle that with Fantasmic currently scheduled for 8:30 & Fireworks at 9:30.  Does the second show start at 10pm?  Is there a good strategy for seeing the fireworks and then getting to the second F! on-time?


the fireworks are at 9:30pm, there's no change in that because they've been selling the dessert party and it would be very rare for them to change that.
F!: 8:30pm show if they add another one it will be at 10pm, you'll have time to get to it, the fireworks only last about 9 minutes and the second show is always emptier


----------



## yulilin3

CM seem to be convinced that the new area that is behind walls right now (between ABC Sound Studio and the restrooms, so old AIE audition rooms) will in fact be a meet and greet with Sabine and Ezra. I have not seen anything else on this but talked to several CM and that's what they believe.


----------



## pbb322

summerw said:


> That would be so great. Ours is for 8am. I wonder if they would have someone out there that early, if they're still doing that.



We saw the guy who holds the sign and walks the rope drop group to sign up and asked him, but I would guess if he is not out there when you arrive, if you just walk to the sign up area, you will be able to see if they are inside and ask if you can sign up.  I am really glad we did, by the time we finished breakfast about 25 minutes after park opening, the line was VERY long.  I'm sure we would have still had a spot, but we would have probably waited 30 minutes to sign up, and this was a Tuesday morning during what was considered to be a low crowd day.


----------



## BlueFairy

yulilin3 said:


> the fireworks are at 9:30pm, there's no change in that because they've been selling the dessert party and it would be very rare for them to change that.
> F!: 8:30pm show if they add another one it will be at 10pm, you'll have time to get to it, the fireworks only last about 9 minutes and the second show is always emptier


Thanks.  I didn't think about the fireworks being that short.  It's nice to have options if we want to be out that late.



pbb322 said:


> We saw the guy who holds the sign and walks the rope drop group to sign up and asked him, but I would guess if he is not out there when you arrive, if you just walk to the sign up area, you will be able to see if they are inside and ask if you can sign up.  I am really glad we did, by the time we finished breakfast about 25 minutes after park opening, the line was VERY long.  I'm sure we would have still had a spot, but we would have probably waited 30 minutes to sign up, and this was a Tuesday morning during what was considered to be a low crowd day.


I'm not liking this at all.  We are not headliner people, so we won't be having to choose between JTA and other attractions.  However, I really dislike the idea of spending so much valuable morning time in line.  I thought I had read that the lines were better since the new show debuted.  Is that no longer the case?  I guess the word is out now.  

I am also really having trouble scheduling an afternoon break and predicting when we'd need to plan to be in the park for JTA.  Kids really want to see F! and Symphony, so we could use the downtime.  We'll be there during Spring Break.  Will they add JTA shows?


----------



## yulilin3

BlueFairy said:


> Thanks.  I didn't think about the fireworks being that short.  It's nice to have options if we want to be out that late.
> 
> I'm not liking this at all.  We are not headliner people, so we won't be having to choose between JTA and other attractions.  However, I really dislike the idea of spending so much valuable morning time in line.  I thought I had read that the lines were better since the new show debuted.  Is that no longer the case?  I guess the word is out now.
> 
> I am also really having trouble scheduling an afternoon break and predicting when we'd need to plan to be in the park for JTA.  Kids really want to see F! and Symphony, so we could use the downtime.  We'll be there during Spring Break.  Will they add JTA shows?


during higher crowd times there are more JT, you can pick the show time you want if you are there early then you can schedule to have your downtime and come back for the evening activities


----------



## Zim

yulilin3 said:


> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
> Arrived to check in at 6:30 pm, right across from Min and Bill, they had 2 CM working the check in, one checking your name, the other putting the wristbands on. The wristbands are just plain, one color bands with a little detachable tab at the end which you will use to pick up your Chewie stein



Thank you again for this great review, it really helped make our experiences all the better! We were able to get the tall table all the way in front on the left. This really was a good table because no one could block your view and there was no foot traffic past our table to get to any of the dessert tables. We had a great view - I really appreciated that Disney had the open footpath traffic moving right in front of the rope so people couldn't crowd right at the rope for a viewpoint. I thought the techno music you described would drive me insane. But I actually enjoyed it and didn't find it too jarringly loud. Not to mention it was fun to watch all the characters dance around. We saw Bolt, Chip and Dale, Baloo, the White Rabbit and Genie among others.

They definitely didn't skimp on the alcohol part of the mixed drinks! Woo! I found a lot of the desserts too rich, so we really appreciated the table with biscuits, tomato and cheese skewers, fruit skewers and pesto topped bread. I thought it was a great event for what you pay - it felt very Disney Cruise in that it was all inclusive, they never ran out of anything, and never questioned you on limits for anything but of course the Chewie mug. My beau loved it - in fact he said it was the best theme park experience he's ever had!   Thanks for all your help!!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

yulilin3 said:


> during higher crowd times there are more JT, you can pick the show time you want if you are there early then you can schedule to have your downtime and come back for the evening activities



Thanks.  We are actually trying to save JTA for evening so that DH can watch after he gets done working.  I guess we could consider adding flexibility by dropping the ADR.  If we keep the ADR I'm worried we'll be in a conflict with our JTA show, or totally lose our break because we're in a restaurant until 3:30 or later and don't have time to leave and come back before our JTA slot. 

It looks like we have this right now:

JTA sign up at rope drop
rides and shows until 2pm (includes ST FP+, hoping for Ezra and Sabine meet)
ADR at 2:15 - 50s PT
DH meets us at 5:30
JTA?
Launch Bay with Chewie, ride ST again with DH
7:30 line up for F! (eat in theater)
9:00 SITS

What do y'all think?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BlueFairy said:


> Thanks.  We are actually trying to save JTA for evening so that DH can watch after he gets done working.  I guess we could consider adding flexibility by dropping the ADR.  If we keep the ADR I'm worried we'll be in a conflict with our JTA show, or totally lose our break because we're in a restaurant until 3:30 or later and don't have time to leave and come back before our JTA slot.
> 
> It looks like we have this right now:
> 
> JTA sign up at rope drop
> rides and shows until 2pm (includes ST FP+, hoping for Ezra and Sabine meet)
> ADR at 2:15 - 50s PT
> DH meets us at 5:30
> JTA?
> Launch Bay with Chewie, ride ST again with DH
> 7:30 line up for F! (eat in theater)
> 9:00 SITS
> 
> What do y'all think?


On a busy day, JTA sessions will begin every 30 minutes. You'll be able to choose the session when you sign up. 

You'll need to arrive 30 minutes before the JTA session begins and the new shows are running about 25 minutes in length. JTA will easily fit into your evening time slot, or, choose a 7:00ish JTA and visit Launch Bay as soon as your husband arrives. That way you won't be going from JTA > Launch Bay > Star Tours. Do Launch Bay > Star Tours > JTA > Fant.


----------



## BlueFairy

hiroMYhero said:


> On a busy day, JTA sessions will begin every 30 minutes. You'll be able to choose the session when you sign up.
> 
> You'll need to arrive 30 minutes before the JTA session begins and the new shows are running about 25 minutes in length. JTA will easily fit into your evening time slot, or, choose a 7:00ish JTA and visit Launch Bay as soon as your husband arrives. That way you won't be going from JTA > Launch Bay > Star Tours. Do Launch Bay > Star Tours > JTA > Fant.



You make it sound so simple.  We'll give that some thought.  Sounds pretty good.
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Zim said:


> Thank you again for this great review, it really helped make our experiences all the better! We were able to get the tall table all the way in front on the left. This really was a good table because no one could block your view and there was no foot traffic past our table to get to any of the dessert tables. We had a great view - I really appreciated that Disney had the open footpath traffic moving right in front of the rope so people couldn't crowd right at the rope for a viewpoint. I thought the techno music you described would drive me insane. But I actually enjoyed it and didn't find it too jarringly loud. Not to mention it was fun to watch all the characters dance around. We saw Bolt, Chip and Dale, Baloo, the White Rabbit and Genie among others.
> 
> They definitely didn't skimp on the alcohol part of the mixed drinks! Woo! I found a lot of the desserts too rich, so we really appreciated the table with biscuits, tomato and cheese skewers, fruit skewers and pesto topped bread. I thought it was a great event for what you pay - it felt very Disney Cruise in that it was all inclusive, they never ran out of anything, and never questioned you on limits for anything but of course the Chewie mug. My beau loved it - in fact he said it was the best theme park experience he's ever had!   Thanks for all your help!!!!!


you're welcome! nice to hear you had an awesome time


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> CM seem to be convinced that the new area that is behind walls right now (between ABC Sound Studio and the restrooms, so old AIE audition rooms) will in fact be a meet and greet with Sabine and Ezra. I have not seen anything else on this but talked to several CM and that's what they believe.



Do your little birdies have a date when this might be?


----------



## ArielSRL

If we arrive at rope drop on a Friday (6/10) and DS4yrs and I head straight to JTA sign ups, do you think there will still be availability for the first show since it seems those early breakfast people get to sign up before rope drop? Does anyone know when the first show is for a 9am opening? Touringplans says 9:15? I put it in my touring plan for first thing at 9:15 and our schedule is so tight...

Does anyone know when we would need to leave AoA (we are driving to DHS and have a handicap placard so we should be able to park right up front) to make rope drop for a 9am opening?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> If we arrive at rope drop on a Friday (6/10) and DS4yrs and I head straight to JTA sign ups, do you think there will still be availability for the first show since it seems those early breakfast people get to sign up before rope drop? Does anyone know when the first show is for a 9am opening? Touringplans says 9:15? I put it in my touring plan for first thing at 9:15 and our schedule is so tight...
> 
> Does anyone know when we would need to leave AoA (we are driving to DHS and have a handicap placard so we should be able to park right up front) to make rope drop for a 9am opening?


Arrive at least 45 minutes before rope drop on a non-EMH day if you need the 1st show. Here's the current, minimum show, schedule:
*Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple*
Witness the future of the Force, as younglings face their fears at the sacred Jedi Temple.
*25-minute shows near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
9:40, 10:40 & 11:40am, 12:10, 12:40, 1:10, 1:40, 2:40, 3:40, 4:10, 4:40, 5:10, 5:40, 6:40 & 7:10pm
*


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Arrive at least 45 minutes before rope drop on a non-EMH day if you need the 1st show. Here's the current, minimum show, schedule:
> *Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple*
> Witness the future of the Force, as younglings face their fears at the sacred Jedi Temple.
> *25-minute shows near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
> 9:40, 10:40 & 11:40am, 12:10, 12:40, 1:10, 1:40, 2:40, 3:40, 4:10, 4:40, 5:10, 5:40, 6:40 & 7:10pm*


Great! Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Do your little birdies have a date when this might be?


no clue, as soon as I know you guys will know


----------



## HCinKC

I just came across this little post about Padme's death. Since I know how a lot of us feel, I thought I'd share it. I'm not sure I'm convinced, but I do like aspects. I definitely like the idea that Padme was not lame in the end.

http://www.retrozap.com/padme-didnt-die-of-a-broken-heart/


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I just came across this little post about Padme's death. Since I know how a lot of us feel, I thought I'd share it. I'm not sure I'm convinced, but I do like aspects. I definitely like the idea that Padme was not lame in the end.
> 
> http://www.retrozap.com/padme-didnt-die-of-a-broken-heart/


It makes sense until the end when after Padme's death and the birth of the twins Palpatine has no clue about them or where they are. If he can use the force to know about Padme dying he could use the force to find the twins,,,still another good theory


----------



## yulilin3

next week's times guide


----------



## pbb322

ArielSRL said:


> If we arrive at rope drop on a Friday (6/10) and DS4yrs and I head straight to JTA sign ups, do you think there will still be availability for the first show since it seems those early breakfast people get to sign up before rope drop? Does anyone know when the first show is for a 9am opening? Touringplans says 9:15? I put it in my touring plan for first thing at 9:15 and our schedule is so tight...
> 
> Does anyone know when we would need to leave AoA (we are driving to DHS and have a handicap placard so we should be able to park right up front) to make rope drop for a 9am opening?



I doubt the breakfast crowd will fill up shows completely, esp. The first show  The majority at the Hollywood and Vine breakfast have kids too young for JTA in my experience since it's the Disney Jr characters.  Also, we did the 9:40 show and it was very tight to be done with breakfast and be at JTA by 9:10 so I doubt most breakfast people will select the first show.  We had DS 3.5 yr old with us too who HAD to get an afternoon break, so the first show just made the most sense for us, but I found myself stressing about getting the check at 9:05.


----------



## lucifie

yulilin3 said:


> only place to see Vader is Jedi Training


We're going to try to do that.  Does he give out autographs? How hard is it to get into Jedi Training?  That's the one thing my son wants to do most.  We plan to go straight there when the park opens the day we go to DHS.  We're going on a projected lower crowd day.


----------



## pangyal

lucifie said:


> We're going to try to do that.  Does he give out autographs? How hard is it to get into Jedi Training?  That's the one thing my son wants to do most.  We plan to go straight there when the park opens the day we go to DHS.  We're going on a projected lower crowd day.



Definitely no autographs, and if you do a search on Jedi Training n this forum, you'll pull up a lot of information that's a lot more current and helpful than I can offer...you should be totally fine getting a spot if you go at park opening, though! They've apparently really expanded the numbers they can take with the new format


----------



## pangyal

Quick question for you pre park ADR/ JT experts- would it be better to get an earlier reservation (around 8:15) and have a chance of signing up early, or around 9 and eat after signups? Our last experience with rope drop and JT was standing in line starting at 7:30 and racing round the lake while DH carried the kiddo and DS lost a shoe...definitely want a more civilized experience this time around lol. I'm just trying to picture how each of those times would work (or not)


----------



## hiroMYhero

pangyal said:


> Quick question for you pre park ADR/ JT experts- would it be better to get an earlier reservation (around 8:15) and have a chance of signing up early, or around 9 and eat after signups? Our last experience with rope drop and JT was standing in line starting at 7:30 and racing round the lake while DH carried the kiddo and DS lost a shoe...definitely want a more civilized experience this time around lol. I'm just trying to picture how each of those times would work (or not)


It depends on if more than one person has confirmed the pre-breakfast sign-ups. You could end up with an 8:15 breakfast and then be rushing out at 8:30/8:45 to try to make it to sign-ups.

You also need to check if it is an EMH morning. Only resort guests can sign up during EMH.

Lastly, if you have a 9:00 breakfast, one adult can go check-in at H&V while another adult and child sign up for JT. Your family will be seated when your complete party is present.


----------



## ArielSRL

pbb322 said:


> I doubt the breakfast crowd will fill up shows completely, esp. The first show  The majority at the Hollywood and Vine breakfast have kids too young for JTA in my experience since it's the Disney Jr characters.  Also, we did the 9:40 show and it was very tight to be done with breakfast and be at JTA by 9:10 so I doubt most breakfast people will select the first show.  We had DS 3.5 yr old with us too who HAD to get an afternoon break, so the first show just made the most sense for us, but I found myself stressing about getting the check at 9:05.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## geraghty

What Star Wars events, characters and attractions are open all year long.  Is Jedi Training all the time?  We will be going to HS April 3rd. I'm assuming Star Wars weekends will be over.  I have one child that would die to either meet Darth Vader or get to experience Jedi Training. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## yulilin3

lucifie said:


> We're going to try to do that.  Does he give out autographs? How hard is it to get into Jedi Training?  That's the one thing my son wants to do most.  We plan to go straight there when the park opens the day we go to DHS.  We're going on a projected lower crowd day.


Vader does not give autographs during the JT. If you go to sign up at park opening you will be ok.



geraghty said:


> What Star Wars events, characters and attractions are open all year long.  Is Jedi Training all the time?  We will be going to HS April 3rd. I'm assuming Star Wars weekends will be over.  I have one child that would die to either meet Darth Vader or get to experience Jedi Training. Thanks for any advice.


In April you will have Launch Bay open with Chewbacca and Kylo Ren meet, stormtroopers patrolling outside through out the day, Jedi Training, Star Tours, Path of the Jedi recap 10 minute movie. Other than that nothing else is guaranteed, there are rumors that the fireworks will be extended but no official word on that as of now.
Vader will not be available for meet and greet but you can see him during JT
As soon as I know anything I post on this site.
Star Wars Weekends was cancelled, last year they made an announcement on that. so no SWW this year


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone interested I'll be live streaming Fantasmic! and Symphony in the Stars tonight, it's calling for some rain, I hope I don't get too wet.


----------



## geraghty

yulilin3 said:


> Vader does not give autographs during the JT. If you go to sign up at park opening you will be ok.
> 
> 
> In April you will have Launch Bay open with Chewbacca and Kylo Ren meet, stormtroopers patrolling outside through out the day, Jedi Training, Star Tours, Path of the Jedi recap 10 minute movie. Other than that nothing else is guaranteed, there are rumors that the fireworks will be extended but no official word on that as of now.
> Vader will not be available for meet and greet but you can see him during JT
> As soon as I know anything I post on this site.
> Star Wars Weekends was cancelled, last year they made an announcement on that. so no SWW this year


Thanks for clearing that up.  I was confused what was all year long and what's only during SWW.


----------



## PSULion

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to yulilin, hiromyhero and everyone else contributing to this thread. We just got back and had a GREAT Star Wars day at HS!

Both sons participated in Jedi training... We signed up at rope drop, got in the second show, and we all liked the new show. Older DS had done the old one twice, so it was a nice change. Afterwards we had lunch at backlot... Kids loved the waffles with Vader on them, and my DS4 finally got his BB-8 sipper.

At Launch Bay we had some good interaction with the patrolling Storm Troopers, and also got an awesome posed picture with them. As soon as we entered, we saw a Jawa in the cantina area. We lucked out and he was trading... My boys were SO excited. We traded 2 spiky little balls, a plastic gold coin, and a plastic R2D2 that had come out of a Cheerios box. The Jawa was great... Inspected each thing, jumped up and down and celebrated when we gave him the R2. In return we got two droid heads, and two bodies. The Jawa was only around for about 5 minutes after we traded with him and then we never saw him again. So if you see one and want to trade, I wouldn't wait. It may be your only chance.

We were the only ones at the visa meet and greet (around 2 pm). Didn't wait at all. Unfortunately the pictures are awful... 2 blurry, and in the only clear one we were obviously not ready. There were a few good ones of Vader talking to us before we posed. Waited 10 min to see Chewie and got great pics from that one.

We LOVED the dessert party. We all checked in around 6:15. My mom and I parked ourselves on a bench while DH and the boys went back to Launch Bay to play video games (we don't have any at home ). We were the first ones in at about 6:45. We chose the leftmost front row table, just behind the short tables. The short table did not have a handicap sign as some others did. After everyone came in, no one was at the short table, so we were able to have my kids at the short one, and we used the tall one behind them. PERFECT! There was also space near our table where they could have sat on the ground, and where we easily parked the stroller. We loved all the food and drinks... My kids loved that they could try stuff and it was ok if they didn't finish it. It was definitely not sold out... There were at least 4-5 empty tables I could see just from where we were. Although loud, we liked the dance party going on too... We could go out through the ropes right next to our table. We'd eat, dance, eat, dance, etc.

The fireworks were amazing! Hands down the best I've ever seen. I'm so grateful to whomever first mentioned ear protection. My kids would have been a mess without them. With them on, they were fine. Our view was perfect, but there was a ton of space just outside the rope too. It was a low crowd day, so ymmv, but the dessert party would not be worth the cost if you were only doing it for a good viewing spot.

Here's one of my favorite pics from the day.


----------



## xthebowdenx

High chance of winds tomorrow. What do you think the chances are that fireworks get cancelled? Debating moving my dessert party reservation to later in the week.


----------



## showers2flowers

lucifie said:


> We're going to try to do that.  Does he give out autographs? How hard is it to get into Jedi Training?  That's the one thing my son wants to do most.  We plan to go straight there when the park opens the day we go to DHS.  We're going on a projected lower crowd day.



JTA is definitely easier to get into now that they've expanded capacity.  But, beware that there is more than one villain, so it's possible that your son wouldn't get to fight Vader (although he'd still be able to SEE him).


----------



## yulilin3

PSULion said:


> Just wanted to say a huge thanks to yulilin, hiromyhero and everyone else contributing to this thread. We just got back and had a GREAT Star Wars day at HS!
> 
> Both sons participated in Jedi training... We signed up at rope drop, got in the second show, and we all liked the new show. Older DS had done the old one twice, so it was a nice change. Afterwards we had lunch at backlot... Kids loved the waffles with Vader on them, and my DS4 finally got his BB-8 sipper.
> 
> At Launch Bay we had some good interaction with the patrolling Storm Troopers, and also got an awesome posed picture with them. As soon as we entered, we saw a Jawa in the cantina area. We lucked out and he was trading... My boys were SO excited. We traded 2 spiky little balls, a plastic gold coin, and a plastic R2D2 that had come out of a Cheerios box. The Jawa was great... Inspected each thing, jumped up and down and celebrated when we gave him the R2. In return we got two droid heads, and two bodies. The Jawa was only around for about 5 minutes after we traded with him and then we never saw him again. So if you see one and want to trade, I wouldn't wait. It may be your only chance.
> 
> We were the only ones at the visa meet and greet (around 2 pm). Didn't wait at all. Unfortunately the pictures are awful... 2 blurry, and in the only clear one we were obviously not ready. There were a few good ones of Vader talking to us before we posed. Waited 10 min to see Chewie and got great pics from that one.
> 
> We LOVED the dessert party. We all checked in around 6:15. My mom and I parked ourselves on a bench while DH and the boys went back to Launch Bay to play video games (we don't have any at home ). We were the first ones in at about 6:45. We chose the leftmost front row table, just behind the short tables. The short table did not have a handicap sign as some others did. After everyone came in, no one was at the short table, so we were able to have my kids at the short one, and we used the tall one behind them. PERFECT! There was also space near our table where they could have sat on the ground, and where we easily parked the stroller. We loved all the food and drinks... My kids loved that they could try stuff and it was ok if they didn't finish it. It was definitely not sold out... There were at least 4-5 empty tables I could see just from where we were. Although loud, we liked the dance party going on too... We could go out through the ropes right next to our table. We'd eat, dance, eat, dance, etc.
> 
> The fireworks were amazing! Hands down the best I've ever seen. I'm so grateful to whomever first mentioned ear protection. My kids would have been a mess without them. With them on, they were fine. Our view was perfect, but there was a ton of space just outside the rope too. It was a low crowd day, so ymmv, but the dessert party would not be worth the cost if you were only doing it for a good viewing spot.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite pics from the day.
> View attachment 149947


So happy to hear you had an awesome day


----------



## yulilin3

xthebowdenx said:


> High chance of winds tomorrow. What do you think the chances are that fireworks get cancelled? Debating moving my dessert party reservation to later in the week.


They won't cancel for that


----------



## yulilin3

Just met Krylo Ren, definitely intimidating,  he told me "you have two options,  join the first is our prepare to die" I'm sorry to say I was weak and joined. ..I'll post the picture tomorrow. Did the disney visa meet, 15 minutes,  regular  line was 30


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> Just met Krylo Ren, definitely intimidating,  he told me "you have two options,  join the first is our prepare to die" I'm sorry to say I was weak and joined. ..I'll post the picture tomorrow. Did the disney visa meet, 15 minutes,  regular  line was 30



DD wants to know if they changed the background - she says the planet Vader was standing in front of was Alderon - which makes sense for Vader but not for Kylo

In other news my mom just flew down to Orlando to spend one night in the Contemporary (with a friend) and then go on a Disney Cruise.  SO jealous she's THERE right now and we're not (couldn't care less about the cruise but she's at WDW! - and not even going to a park - ugh!)


----------



## maw

yulilin3 said:


> Just met Krylo Ren, definitely intimidating,  he told me "you have two options,  join the first is our prepare to die" I'm sorry to say I was weak and joined. ..I'll post the picture tomorrow. Did the disney visa meet, 15 minutes,  regular  line was 30


I'm glad it's not just me. I watched a video of him and thought he was intimidating. Though I'm a grown up and get that it's a person in costume. He seems to be really be in character. Can't wait for the pic!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD wants to know if they changed the background - she says the planet Vader was standing in front of was Alderon - which makes sense for Vader but not for Kylo
> 
> In other news my mom just flew down to Orlando to spend one night in the Contemporary (with a friend) and then go on a Disney Cruise.  SO jealous she's THERE right now and we're not (couldn't care less about the cruise but she's at WDW! - and not even going to a park - ugh!)


Same background as Vader


----------



## tarak

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> DD wants to know if they changed the background - she says the planet Vader was standing in front of was Alderon - which makes sense for Vader but not for Kylo
> 
> In other news my mom just flew down to Orlando to spend one night in the Contemporary (with a friend) and then go on a Disney Cruise.  SO jealous she's THERE right now and we're not (couldn't care less about the cruise but she's at WDW! - and not even going to a park - ugh!)



My kids keep trying to talk us into a cruise. I've never anything but good about Disney cruises (besides the cost). But I can't imagine going to Florida and not stopping at WDW. And the chances of my having enough vacation time for both are low. Maybe when I can finally retire?


----------



## lucifie

showers2flowers said:


> JTA is definitely easier to get into now that they've expanded capacity.  But, beware that there is more than one villain, so it's possible that your son wouldn't get to fight Vader (although he'd still be able to SEE him).



I'm sure he'll be thrilled to be able to see him up close.  Besides, Vader is his favorite SW character (he's an Empire guy  ), so he might not want to fight him anyway.  LOL.  He likes Kylo Ren, too.  I personally don't care for him and his temper tantrums and would prefer to meet Vader, but my son will be excited to meet him. My girls have no interest.


----------



## lucifie

yulilin3 said:


> In April you will have Launch Bay open with Chewbacca and Kylo Ren meet, stormtroopers patrolling outside through out the day, Jedi Training, Star Tours, Path of the Jedi recap 10 minute movie. Other than that nothing else is guaranteed, there are rumors that the fireworks will be extended but no official word on that as of now.
> Vader will not be available for meet and greet but you can see him during JT
> As soon as I know anything I post on this site.
> Star Wars Weekends was cancelled, last year they made an announcement on that. so no SWW this year



I hope the fireworks are still there!  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## CindySwims

My boys were very intimidated by Kylo  Ren. They huddled against the far wall. They stood firm in their commitment to the light side though. Kylo did tell them firmly to "get out" after hearing that. It was a fun interaction. Much more conversation than we had with Vader last month.


----------



## yulilin3

here are the pics from the Disney Visa meet and greet. You can download them all if you want not just one, the CM took about 6 of me.
FYI I wanted to do an awesome pose but as soon as he started talking to me I pretty much froze  and then came up with the goofy smile.


----------



## yulilin3

I just want to share, one of my new friends I met through the DIS, @Ninja Mom took some pics of us during last year's SWW and sent them to me last week. Thank you so much


----------



## williamscm3

What are they hours for the Disney visa M&G? It only goes till like 4 or something like that right?


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> What are they hours for the Disney visa M&G? It only goes till like 4 or something like that right?


yes, 11am to 4pm


----------



## Cluelyss

tarak said:


> My kids keep trying to talk us into a cruise. I've never anything but good about Disney cruises (besides the cost). But I can't imagine going to Florida and not stopping at WDW. And the chances of my having enough vacation time for both are low. Maybe when I can finally retire?


We are doing a 4-day cruise next March and will do a few days at WDW first. Depending on the rate we can get for that time, shouldn't cost any more than our 6-day WDW trips. Something to consider...you should price it out....


----------



## lucifie

CindySwims said:


> My boys were very intimidated by Kylo  Ren. They huddled against the far wall. They stood firm in their commitment to the light side though. Kylo did tell them firmly to "get out" after hearing that. It was a fun interaction. Much more conversation than we had with Vader last month.


 I wonder how he'll react to my DS who will be happy to join the Dark Side.


----------



## yulilin3

I have a quick tip about meeting Kylo Ren. Just like Vader they have recorded phrases so he doesn't really speak to you, as in you ask a question and he will answer, he basically speaks and expects you to say yes or no or bye...
So when you meet him listen to what he says, give it a sec. cause sometimes he keeps going and then answer. Don't expect to have a conversation with him 
I guess this would be the same with Magician Mickey at MK.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We were at the dessert party tonight. Fireworks cancelled literally at 8pm due to wind. We were less than pleased, but were rescheduled for Wed night, low of 37. Will they bring out heaters??


----------



## soniam

eeyoreandtink said:


> We were at the dessert party tonight. Fireworks cancelled literally at 8pm due to wind. We were less than pleased, but were rescheduled for Wed night, low of 37. Will they bring out heaters??



That's a bummer. I hope the weather ends up cooperating.


----------



## Dave Tis

Hi guys, I know this has been mentioned before.. We are heading to WDW next week (yayy)
I have DS 4.5 yrs, so 1st question - is he too young for JTA and 2nd how/where do we register?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> We were at the dessert party tonight. Fireworks cancelled literally at 8pm due to wind. We were less than pleased, but were rescheduled for Wed night, low of 37. Will they bring out heaters??


I'm so sorry, I've never seen the fireworks get cancelled because of winds. Did you at last get to have food and drinks? They will bring out the heaters, they have several of them and place them all around the area


----------



## yulilin3

Dave Tis said:


> Hi guys, I know this has been mentioned before.. We are heading to WDW next week (yayy)
> I have DS 4.5 yrs, so 1st question - is he too young for JTA and 2nd how/where do we register?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Jedi Training is 3 to 12 but if he's too young depends on you, you know him best. He will have to take instruction, listen to the Jedi master and padawan and then fight either Vader or the 7th Sister.
You sign up at the Indiana Jones store next to 50s Prime Time, you should sign up first thing in the morning to guarantee a spot.


----------



## kateandkids

The fireworks were not canceled because of wind. We were there last night and it wasn't windy at all. This past November I was at Epcot for the wine and dine half - that was windy but they only delayed them, not canceled them. I overheard some employees talking and they said it was a malfunction. It was incredibly nasty that they just announced "no fireworks, have a nice night". As my 9 year-old said, "They didn't even say sorry"


----------



## yulilin3

kateandkids said:


> The fireworks were not canceled because of wind. We were there last night and it wasn't windy at all. This past November I was at Epcot for the wine and dine half - that was windy but they only delayed them, not canceled them. I overheard some employees talking and they said it was a malfunction. It was incredibly nasty that they just announced "no fireworks, have a nice night". As my 9 year-old said, "They didn't even say sorry"


so there wasn't an announcement over the speakers saying something like "due to inclement weather this presentation has been cancelled"?


----------



## kateandkids

yulilin3 said:


> so there wasn't an announcement over the speakers saying something like "due to inclement weather this presentation has been cancelled"?



The announcement was "Ladies and Gentleman, the fireworks are canceled. Have a great evening". No reason, no apology.


----------



## kateandkids

kateandkids said:


> The announcement was "Ladies and Gentleman, the fireworks are canceled. Have a great evening". No reason, no apology.



There wasn't any inclement weather. Last night was probably the least windy it's been. It was a gorgeous night.


----------



## yulilin3

kateandkids said:


> The announcement was "Ladies and Gentleman, the fireworks are canceled. Have a great evening". No reason, no apology.


over loud speaker or from center stage? that's strange


----------



## kateandkids

yulilin3 said:


> over loud speaker or from center stage? that's strange


I really don't know - it sounded like over the loud speaker. It was very odd. I was at Epcot during the food and wine 1/2 (the night the storm was so bad the waiting runners had to be corralled into Espn buildings for shelter) and Disney announced a delay for Illuminations but it did eventually go on. This was not a weather issue.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> Jedi Training is 3 to 12 but if he's too young depends on you, you know him best. He will have to take instruction, listen to the Jedi master and padawan and then fight either Vader or the 7th Sister.
> You sign up at the Indiana Jones store next to 50s Prime Time, you should sign up first thing in the morning to guarantee a spot.



This is the best point ever. My son was almost 5 for our last family trip for SWW last June and after watching some videos of Jedi Training he said he didn't want to participate and I didn't push it. I was worried he'd chicken out once he was up there or not follow instructions. Now he's 5.5 and really wants to participate so it will be a priority for us on our next trip. In hindsight I'm glad we spent our SWW time doing other things as JTA is still there for him to participate in and I think he's much more emotionally mature for it now. So it really depends on your child.


----------



## CJK

lovingeire said:


> This is the best point ever. My son was almost 5 for our last family trip for SWW last June and after watching some videos of Jedi Training he said he didn't want to participate and I didn't push it. I was worried he'd chicken out once he was up there or not follow instructions. Now he's 5.5 and really wants to participate so it will be a priority for us on our next trip. In hindsight I'm glad we spent our SWW time doing other things as JTA is still there for him to participate in and I think he's much more emotionally mature for it now. So it really depends on your child.


I couldn't agree more! A couple weeks ago, we were watching the show and just prior to it starting, there was a little girl around 4 or 5 who was just sobbing when it came time to go on the stage. The cast members tried to calm her down, but she was having none of it. The father came over to try to help, but by this time, she was inconsolable. The dad finally gave up and took his daughter away. You know your child best. Wait until you think they're ready.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> *Jedi Training is 3 to 12 *but if he's too young depends on you, you know him best. He will have to take instruction, listen to the Jedi master and padawan and then fight either Vader or the 7th Sister.
> You sign up at the Indiana Jones store next to 50s Prime Time, you should sign up first thing in the morning to guarantee a spot.



I think you have to be 4 years old, not 3. My younger DS had recently turned 4 when he did this a few years ago and if it wasn't for the fact that his older brother was doing it, I don't think he would've done it in a million years.

That sucks that the fireworks were cancelled last night. I remember a few years ago coming out of Le Cellier at Epcot and there was a horrible thunderstorm and it was insanely windy. Well, we finally decided to just go for it and walk back to the Beach Club and to our shock, Illuminations was going on. So, it probably takes a lot for them to cancel the night time shows if they're weather related.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I think you have to be 4 years old, not 3. My younger DS had recently turned 4 when he did this a few years ago and if it wasn't for the fact that his older brother was doing it, I don't think he would've done it in a million years.
> 
> That sucks that the fireworks were cancelled last night. I remember a few years ago coming out of Le Cellier at Epcot and there was a horrible thunderstorm and it was insanely windy. Well, we finally decided to just go for it and walk back to the Beach Club and to our shock, Illuminations was going on. So, it probably takes a lot for them to cancel the night time shows if they're weather related.


You're right,  it's 4 to 12, fat fingers on a small phone keyboard


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw this on Twitter...

"IGER: Breaking ground on Star Wars Land “later this year” at DL & WDW $DIS"

https://twitter.com/TheDCLBlog/status/697179778697334784

Assume this is from an earnings call??

ETA: Yup - earnings call; corroborated here: http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2016/02/09/disney-earnings-live-blog-4/

"17:06
They will break ground on the Star Wars Lands in California and Florida later this year."

Iger teasing us... "IGER: "breaking ground soon" on Star Wars land $DIS" https://twitter.com/TheDCLBlog/status/697185558980857856


----------



## Lulu27

kateandkids said:


> There wasn't any inclement weather. Last night was probably the least windy it's been. It was a gorgeous night.



Exactly! I was really surprised that it was cancelled. Yet Illuminations went on as planned (we could see from our condo @ WBC.) 
Today was way windier - I thought they'd get cancelled again, but was pleasantly surprised that they didn't! It's a fantastic show! I'm so glad we got to see it after all!


----------



## pld5

Will anyone from this thread be experiencing Launch Bay and anything else at DHS next Thursday?   I'm doing a solo trip to run the Princess 5K on Friday morning, but am planning an afternoon and evening at Hollywood Studios on Thursday, 2/18.   I'm so grateful for this thread that has helped keep us updated on the Star Wars related events (new and old) taking place and am whole heartedly looking forward to hugging Chewbacca again.


----------



## soniam

pld5 said:


> Will anyone from this thread be experiencing Launch Bay and anything else at DHS next Thursday?   I'm doing a solo trip to run the Princess 5K on Friday morning, but am planning an afternoon and evening at Hollywood Studios on Thursday, 2/18.   I'm so grateful for this thread that has helped keep us updated on the Star Wars related events (new and old) taking place and am whole heartedly looking forward to hugging Chewbacca again.



No one is listed on the SithS roll call for the fireworks dessert party. Hopefully, someone is going to be there though. Here's the link in case some updates before then. Have fun.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/siths-star-wars-dessert-party-roll-call-2016.3466905/#post-54808651


----------



## IvyWinter

I'm still not seeing any times for Symphony in the Stars for my dates I'm down (2/29-3/2). Yet dessert party reservations are available through march. So should i have no concerns?


----------



## pld5

soniam said:


> No one is listed on the SithS roll call for the fireworks dessert party. Hopefully, someone is going to be there though. Here's the link in case some updates before then. Have fun.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/siths-star-wars-dessert-party-roll-call-2016.3466905/#post-54808651



Thank you!   I didn't know about the roll call!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Is there some place to look for the schedule for the Star Wars fireworks?  We will be down 2/27 - 3/5 and would like to see them.   Thanks.

ETA:  I found the answer, thanks & excited to know we will get too see them the last night of our trip...sounds like a good way to end the week.


----------



## soniam

IvyWinter said:


> I'm still not seeing any times for Symphony in the Stars for my dates I'm down (2/29-3/2). Yet dessert party reservations are available through march. So should i have no concerns?





Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Is there some place to look for the schedule for the Star Wars fireworks?  We will be down 2/27 - 3/5 and would like to see them.   Thanks.
> 
> ETA:  I found the answer, thanks & excited to know we will get too see them the last night of our trip...sounds like a good way to end the week.



They are not posted yet for February or March on Disney's site. However, the dessert party is listed at 7pm from 2/27-3/5, which means the fireworks will be at 8pm.


----------



## IvyWinter

soniam said:


> They are not posted yet for February or March on Disney's site. However, the dessert party is listed at 7pm from 2/27-3/5, which means the fireworks will be at 8pm.


hmm, but park closing says 7pm for 3/1 (the night i want to see the fireworks) so wouldnt they actually be at 7? Or do you think park hours will change?


----------



## soniam

IvyWinter said:


> hmm, but park closing says 7pm for 3/1 (the night i want to see the fireworks) so wouldnt they actually be at 7? Or do you think park hours will change?



The park schedule for March has not yet been updated. It will change at some point. The dessert party is listed for 7pm on MDE for 2/27-3/5. The fireworks are an hour later, so they will be at 8pm.


----------



## Dave Tis

lovingeire said:


> This is the best point ever. My son was almost 5 for our last family trip for SWW last June and after watching some videos of Jedi Training he said he didn't want to participate and I didn't push it. I was worried he'd chicken out once he was up there or not follow instructions. Now he's 5.5 and really wants to participate so it will be a priority for us on our next trip. In hindsight I'm glad we spent our SWW time doing other things as JTA is still there for him to participate in and I think he's much more emotionally mature for it now. So it really depends on your child.



Thanks guys, good tips....

I think I will let him watch a video and see what he says, although id love for him to be involved or participating for my own interests - his smile is more important ...
If he decides not to, im pretty sure he'd have fun just watching the other kids just as much


----------



## PSULion

Dave Tis said:


> Thanks guys, good tips....
> 
> I think I will let him watch a video and see what he says, although id love for him to be involved or participating for my own interests - his smile is more important ...
> If he decides not to, im pretty sure he'd have fun just watching the other kids just as much




Personally, if there's even a chance he'll do it, I'd go first thing and sign him up for a show later in the day. Then you can watch an earlier show and he can decide. If you wait til after watching a show it will likely be too late to get a spot. If you sign him up and he decides NOT to do it, they'll just give his spot to someone on the wait list.


----------



## yulilin3

pld5 said:


> Will anyone from this thread be experiencing Launch Bay and anything else at DHS next Thursday?   I'm doing a solo trip to run the Princess 5K on Friday morning, but am planning an afternoon and evening at Hollywood Studios on Thursday, 2/18.   I'm so grateful for this thread that has helped keep us updated on the Star Wars related events (new and old) taking place and am whole heartedly looking forward to hugging Chewbacca again.


I might be there but I'm not sure yet, I should know by Monday, I'll PM you if I will be there



PSULion said:


> Personally, if there's even a chance he'll do it, I'd go first thing and sign him up for a show later in the day. Then you can watch an earlier show and he can decide. If you wait til after watching a show it will likely be too late to get a spot. If you sign him up and he decides NOT to do it, they'll just give his spot to someone on the wait list.


this is a good point, I would do this too, kids can change their minds so it's better to have the reserved spot just in case. If he decides not to do it make sure to go to the sign up desk and let them know so they can open the spot for someone who wants to do it.


----------



## williamscm3

So when you first enter launch bay, how do you avoid the line to watch the movie? Should we watch the movie? How long is it?


----------



## KellaCat

pld5 said:


> Will anyone from this thread be experiencing Launch Bay and anything else at DHS next Thursday?   I'm doing a solo trip to run the Princess 5K on Friday morning, but am planning an afternoon and evening at Hollywood Studios on Thursday, 2/18.   I'm so grateful for this thread that has helped keep us updated on the Star Wars related events (new and old) taking place and am whole heartedly looking forward to hugging Chewbacca again.


I'll be there on the 18th! My family will be there all day, but I will probably get there around 4 or so.


----------



## Jayhawk75

IvyWinter said:


> I'm still not seeing any times for Symphony in the Stars for my dates I'm down (2/29-3/2). Yet dessert party reservations are available through march. So should i have no concerns?



We noticed the same.  Initially I chatted with a CM online who told me no more fireworks scheduled after 2/27.  I was so sad since we will be there 2/29.

But then when I realized the dessert party was taking reservations further out, I chatted with a different CM who confirmed 8pm fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

williamscm3 said:


> So when you first enter launch bay, how do you avoid the line to watch the movie? Should we watch the movie? How long is it?


In my opinion the movie is worth it,  give yourself 20 minutes between waiting and the actual movie,  if you want to bypass it stay on your right when you enter launch bay


----------



## yulilin3

Jayhawk75 said:


> We noticed the same.  Initially I chatted with a CM online who told me no more fireworks scheduled after 2/27.  I was so sad since we will be there 2/29.
> 
> But then when I realized the dessert party was taking reservations further out, I chatted with a different CM who confirmed 8pm fireworks.


The fireworks schedule is on the first page all the way through March 19


----------



## pld5

yulilin3 said:


> I might be there but I'm not sure yet, I should know by Monday, I'll PM you if I will be there
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, I hope to see you!   My husband and I were just talking about how great it was to meet you last year and how lovely your daughter was to let us film a message from Sabine to our son the last weekend of SWW last year.    I'll be spending the morning of the 18th at the Expo, but have a fast pass to ride Star Tours around 3.   A few other fast passes planned and then a solo dinner at Hollywood Brown Derby at 6:10.   I have not reserved the dessert party since it is just me, but was planning to hang around and find a good spot for viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> KellaCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there on the 18th! My family will be there all day, but I will probably get there around 4 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting there not much sooner than you!
Click to expand...


----------



## yulilin3

speaking of Princess Half, Stephanie and I are volunteering, we will be at the finish line giving out runners directions, so basically saying "keep moving forward" if you are running look for us at the end


----------



## Ilivetogo

SATURDAY - JANUARY 30th

We really enjoyed the dessert party!  We loved the drinks and most of the food offerings.  We loved the view of the fantastic fireworks and the fact that we were not elbow-to-elbow with the public jockeying for a good spot to see them.  The Chewbacca stein was "bonus" -- but pack an extra suitcase just to bring them home!!! Yikes.

Here's our pics ....


The FOURTH picture is of the area out in front of the ropes (you can see the ropes if you look) - this is a dance party that is going on for a long time.  Different characters are dancing with everyone in the crowd.  We saw Stitch, Baloo, Genie and others.


----------



## Ilivetogo

DRINKS


----------



## Ilivetogo

NON-DESSERT FOODS

We really liked ALL of these!


----------



## Ilivetogo

CUPCAKES

The cupcakes were very good.  However, the little plastic sleeve they're in was quite difficult to get off. 

FYI - the little "rocks" on the BB-8 cupcakes were chocolate chunks.


----------



## Ilivetogo

DESSERTS

Nobody in our party was a fan of the blue stuff.  But all the rest was pretty awesome!

ALLERGY NOTE:  I asked the Chef which items had NUTS - she told me not to eat the little ones with 3 on the tray.  SECOND PIC!
ALSO the huge pan of the bread pudding stuff.  THIRD PIC!

For those of you with additional allergies, the lady who was doing the Liquid nitrogen freezing gave me little GF and dairy free specialty cupcake desserts, etc.  She even froze me a different vanilla mousse stuff instead of the Nutella.  So don't be afraid to ask for other stuff if you need it.

The last pic with the colored things - those are just Krispie treats!!  YUM!


----------



## Ilivetogo

ICE CREAM

The Nitro Station was cool.  (literally - HA)  She would scoop the Nutella stuff, plop it into the liquid nitrogen, then immediately scoop it out into a bowl for you.  Then you could put the chocolate or raspberry toppings on it yourself. 

PIC 3 - There was a guy manning the ice cream spot - he would scoop you a scoop of the vanilla bean ice cream if you wanted to put toppings, etc.  Otherwise, he would hand you one of the other Mickey bars or BB-8 bar of your choice!


----------



## Ilivetogo

FIREWORKS

AMAZING show!!!!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

AFTER THE SHOW


We had seen this "table" thing while walking around during the day.  We couldn't figure out what it "did".  After the Dessert Party, we figured out that was the table they were stacking the Chewbacca steins on to give you as you walked out.   HA!





  AFTER


----------



## soniam

@Ilivetogo That third pic of the fireworks is really awesome and unique!


----------



## sunnygal041

Ilivetogo said:


> DESSERTS
> 
> Nobody in our party was a fan of the blue stuff.  But all the rest was pretty awesome!
> 
> ALLERGY NOTE:  I asked the Chef which items had NUTS - she told me not to eat the little ones with 3 on the tray.  SECOND PIC!
> ALSO the huge pan of the bread pudding stuff.  THIRD PIC!
> 
> For those of you with additional allergies, the lady who was doing the Liquid nitrogen freezing gave me little GF and dairy free specialty cupcake desserts, etc.  She even froze me a different vanilla mousse stuff instead of the Nutella.  So don't be afraid to ask for other stuff if you need it.
> 
> The last pic with the colored things - those are just Krispie treats!!  YUM!
> 
> 
> View attachment 150782
> 
> View attachment 150783
> 
> View attachment 150784
> 
> View attachment 150785
> 
> View attachment 150786



Thx for the great review! I'm dairy-free also, so I'm happy to hear about the cupcakes!


----------



## jessicag13

Ilivetogo said:


> FIREWORKS
> AMAZING show!!!!!!


thanks for the detailed review! i had every intention of doing one after my party, but then realized i'm super lazy lol.
i went to the 2/3 party and absolutely loved it- it was a bit of a splurge, but the more i think about it, i'd probably do it again, if they still have it in september.
but also, since we're sharing, i just wanted to post this picture, which i'm proud of for my (extremely lucky) timing


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of Princess Half, Stephanie and I are volunteering, we will be at the finish line giving out runners directions, so basically saying "keep moving forward" if you are running look for us at the end



You guys volunteering at the dark side?  I'm hoping to run the 10k.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys volunteering at the dark side?  I'm hoping to run the 10k.


I'm running the 10k and volunteering for the half


----------



## xthebowdenx

eeyoreandtink said:


> We were at the dessert party tonight. Fireworks cancelled literally at 8pm due to wind. We were less than pleased, but were rescheduled for Wed night, low of 37. Will they bring out heaters??


We rescheduled ours for tonight. I didn't want to take any chances. We went to Epcot and Illuminations still happened. Fingers crossed tonight happens.


----------



## yulilin3

xthebowdenx said:


> We rescheduled ours for tonight. I didn't want to take any chances. We went to Epcot and Illuminations still happened. Fingers crossed tonight happens.


it seems like it was a tech difficulty and not wind related


----------



## pixarmom

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of Princess Half, Stephanie and I are volunteering, we will be at the finish line giving out runners directions, so basically saying "keep moving forward" if you are running look for us at the end



Thanks so much for volunteering!!!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

We are doing the dessert party on Wednesday night, and then I am running all three races over the weekend.  I'm also going back in April to do the dark side challenge.  

Thank you guys for volunteering.  I can't wait to get there!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

bought our first 3 Tsum Tsums today (Rafiki, Roo and Owl) and gave our local Disney store fair warning that we were going to be there bright and early next Tuesday to get some of the Star Wars Tsum Tsums!!  Got to get an ewok!!! and probably others.....   They told us the Star Wars ones would be coming back into stock regularly just in case someone buys them all up before us.


----------



## yulilin3

pixarmom said:


> Thanks so much for volunteering!!!





HockeyMomNH said:


> We are doing the dessert party on Wednesday night, and then I am running all three races over the weekend.  I'm also going back in April to do the dark side challenge.
> 
> Thank you guys for volunteering.  I can't wait to get there!


we love volunteering, have done it for all the races for the past 4 years.


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of Princess Half, Stephanie and I are volunteering, we will be at the finish line giving out runners directions, so basically saying "keep moving forward" if you are running look for us at the end


Amazing!! Can't wait for you to boss us around !


----------



## Ilivetogo

jessicag13 said:


> thanks for the detailed review! i had every intention of doing one after my party, but then realized i'm super lazy lol.
> i went to the 2/3 party and absolutely loved it- it was a bit of a splurge, but the more i think about it, i'd probably do it again, if they still have it in september.
> but also, since we're sharing, i just wanted to post this picture, which i'm proud of for my (extremely lucky) timing



Awesome luck with that timing!!  NICE!


----------



## CodeGoddess

Has anyone seen a good review that shows all the stuff in Launch Bay and which lines go where?


----------



## Ilivetogo

CodeGoddess said:


> Has anyone seen a good review that shows all the stuff in Launch Bay and which lines go where?



I certainly do NOT have a "good review" but I have a few pictures of some of the stuff there.  I was there (1/30/16).


----------



## Ilivetogo




----------



## Ilivetogo

The Jawa was cool.  The Jawa would walk around looking for something you have that he wanted. (So bring something you can trade!!) I saw him take a BB-8 cup out of a lady's hands and start walking around with it.  He offered her a bracelet for it.  (I guess he gives you something good back if he takes something that's worth something.)  She didn't go for it.  ha!  The Jawa REALLY wanted this one kid's light-up shoes. 

However, the kids were having fun getting lots of "little" droid pieces which they could then snap together to make a little R2 type unit.   We traded a button and he gave us the little droid head and the eraser.  Fun.

The BB-8 is a remote controlled little guy.  Absolutely awesome!!  There is someone in the store who is driving it around for you to see.


----------



## Ilivetogo




----------



## Ilivetogo




----------



## Ilivetogo

There was pretty cool artwork you could get.  And the Star Wars cell phone covers, etc. were very cool!


----------



## yulilin3

CodeGoddess said:


> Has anyone seen a good review that shows all the stuff in Launch Bay and which lines go where?


What exactly do you want to know? 
You basically enter and have the option of watching the 10 minute movie or skipping it,  once inside is all pretty straight forward and well marked


----------



## ArielSRL

How much does the dessert party cost? Considering, if they extend it into summer....


----------



## CodeGoddess

yulilin3 said:


> What exactly do you want to know?
> You basically enter and have the option of watching the 10 minute movie or skipping it,  once inside is all pretty straight forward and well marked



Actually you plus @Ilivetogo photos and descriptions is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Navigation plus any little things not mentioned a lot like the Jawa (thank you for the tip, my niece and husband will love the trading lol).

Mostly I was just trying to figure out why TP has it with a 20 minute wait time and 40 minutes to go through it. Is that all meet and greet lines plus the movie? And is the movie worth it? Also are the meet and greet lines two separate ones are do you go from one character to the other?


----------



## Isildur's Bane

jawas aren't there all the time ether I've been 3 or 4 times and never see any..also the 2 character lines are seperate


----------



## KimWDW

If I go to Launch Bay on a moderately busy day (not too busy), how much time should I block off? We'll be heading there at rope drop. We want to meet both characters, watch the movie, and basically see everything they have. I need to figure out how much time to block off so I know when to make my fastpasses for the other rides. Thanks!


----------



## KimWDW

Also, is Launch Bay open during early morning Extra Magic Hour?


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> How much does the dessert party cost? Considering, if they extend it into summer....


info is on the first page, $69 per adult



CodeGoddess said:


> Actually you plus @Ilivetogo photos and descriptions is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Navigation plus any little things not mentioned a lot like the Jawa (thank you for the tip, my niece and husband will love the trading lol).
> 
> Mostly I was just trying to figure out why TP has it with a 20 minute wait time and 40 minutes to go through it. Is that all meet and greet lines plus the movie? And is the movie worth it? Also are the meet and greet lines two separate ones are do you go from one character to the other?





KimWDW said:


> If I go to Launch Bay on a moderately busy day (not too busy), how much time should I block off? We'll be heading there at rope drop. We want to meet both characters, watch the movie, and basically see everything they have. I need to figure out how much time to block off so I know when to make my fastpasses for the other rides. Thanks!





KimWDW said:


> Also, is Launch Bay open during early morning Extra Magic Hour?


The movie is 10 minutes long, the wait is usually anywhere from a minute to 10 minutes to get into it.
Chewbacca's line has been holding steady at the 25 to 30 minute wait time.. Kylo around 30 to 45 minutes long
The exhibits you could see in about 20 minutes if you stop and read them.
Jawas don't really have a set time
So inside Launch Bay you have the movie: 10 minutes
Chewbacca: 25 minutes
Kylo: 35 minutes
exhibits: 20 minutes
give yourself about an hour and a half to two hours to do everything
I think the movie is worth it if you are a SW fan.
Also remember that if you have the Disney Visa Credit Card you can meet Kylo with lower waits between 11am and 4pm
Launch Bay and all the characters and movie are open for both EMH


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like Symphony in the Stars is here to stay...updated hours, include all of March and April  fireworks times at 9:15pm starting March 20th...check your dates, the last 2 days of April the time changes


----------



## IvyWinter

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like Symphony in the Stars are here to stay...updated hours, include all of March and April  fireworks times at 9:15pm starting March 20th...check your dates, the last 2 days of April the time changes


WOOOOOOHOOOO! So happy to hear that!


----------



## dizzyinwdw

Yes!!  So excited Symphony in the Stars is extended!!! We are there first week of April!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like Symphony in the Stars is here to stay...updated hours, include all of March and April  fireworks times at 9:15pm starting March 20th...check your dates, the last 2 days of April the time changes


Cool!!! No word on dessert party yet, right?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Cool!!! No word on dessert party yet, right?


right, nothing about the dessert party being extended


----------



## dmetcalfrn

yulilin3 said:


> right, nothing about the dessert party being extended


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## xApril

Met Kylo Ren yesterday around 2pm, was about a 30 minute wait. It was very entertaining. I do think they  need to turn his audio up a bit though. It was a little hard to hear him.


----------



## yulilin3

I updated the first page and took away Vader as meet and greet and replaced him with Kylo...also updated the times for fireworks through April 30th.
From Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm
March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm
March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm
March 20th through April 28th 9:15pm
April 29th through 30th 9:45pm


----------



## karly05

Woo hoo!!!!! So excited I'll get to see the fireworks in April! Thanks!


----------



## maw

karly05 said:


> Woo hoo!!!!! So excited I'll get to see the fireworks in April! Thanks!


Meeeeeee tooooooooooooooo!


----------



## czmom

yulilin3 said:


> I updated the first page and took away Vader as meet and greet and replaced him with Kylo...also updated the times for fireworks through April 30th.
> From Jan. 5th through March 6th fireworks will be at 8pm
> March 7th through March 12th fireworks will be at 8:30pm
> March 13th through March 19th 9:30pm
> March 20th through April 28th 9:15pm
> April 29th through 30th 9:45pm



Any idea why the times are so random? They go from 9:30 to 9:15 and then to 9:45.


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> Any idea why the times are so random? They go from 9:30 to 9:15 and then to 9:45.



No clue,  it is strange that it goes from 9:30 to 9:15 since it will get darker later not earlier. I have a feeling is based on crowds and F!  schedules


----------



## Dreamin192

Ugh, our trip is Mid May. Hopefully they extend it to then as well.


----------



## soniam

Dreamin192 said:


> Ugh, our trip is Mid May. Hopefully they extend it to then as well.



I think they will. In fact, I tend to think that the fireworks may become a permanent part of DHS, even after Star Wars Land is complete. I don't feel as confident about the dessert party, since it hasn't seemed to be selling well.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I think they will. In fact, I tend to think that the fireworks may become a permanent part of DHS, even after Star Wars Land is complete. I don't feel as confident about the dessert party, since it hasn't seemed to be selling well.


I agree. The fireworks will help them keep guest at DHS until nighttime, also agree about the dessert party, although I'm sure they are still making money from it even if it's not selling out


----------



## CJK

With  the fireworks starting later in March, will the *Adventure Happens Here Character dance party *go on beyond 7:30pm?


----------



## summerw

Thanks for the great thread keeping us updated! If Fantasmic is at 8:30 and the fireworks are at 9:15, will there be time to get out to see them? Seems like it took a long time to exit the theater last time. It's an EMH night.


----------



## gzmtlock

yulilin3 said:


> No clue,  it is strange that it goes from 9:30 to 9:15 since it will get darker later not earlier. I have a feeling is based on crowds and F!  schedules


There are two F! shows most (every?  I didn't look at each day) when the fireworks are at 9:15; I'd guess that's why the time moved back from 9:30.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> With  the fireworks starting later in March, will the *Adventure Happens Here Character dance party *go on beyond 7:30pm?


the party is not even on the entertainment schedule past Feb 20th. so I'm not sure what's happening there.



summerw said:


> Thanks for the great thread keeping us updated! If Fantasmic is at 8:30 and the fireworks are at 9:15, will there be time to get out to see them? Seems like it took a long time to exit the theater last time. It's an EMH night.


It'll  be tight but it can be done, not sure if they will move F! or not. Remember that if there are 2 F! shows the second is always less busy and easy to get into after the fireworks


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

KimWDW said:


> Also, is Launch Bay open during early morning Extra Magic Hour?


Launch Bay is open for morning EMH (been there done that)

Also of note one day we went at RD (TSM was down) - Chewie was running late he didn't even start meeting for 20 minutes (normal day not EMH) - I stood in line while DH and DD explored - just FYI


----------



## lovethattink

Rey and BB-8 were added to the display window at Launch Bay.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

So are the fireworks typically like 45 mins after F! ends? I'm going in mid May so hopefully they extend then trough May. Just wondering what should be the game plan? So far as the schedule is now the week were are there 5/14-5/21 F! is only once per night at 9pm. Where should we head and will we have enough time to get a good spot for the fireworks. And yes I know "good spot" is relative but I just mean unobscured and full view, I'm assuming down Hollywood Blvd? Does anyone know if Robo did one of those great maps to show the best locations? I'd love suggestions. Like I said thinking about the crowds leaving F! is usually shoulder to shoulder I'm thinking it will be tough to get a good fireworks spot.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> So are the fireworks typically like 45 mins after F! ends? I'm going in mid May so hopefully they extend then trough May. Just wondering what should be the game plan? So far as the schedule is now the week were are there 5/14-5/21 F! is only once per night at 9pm. Where should we head and will we have enough time to get a good spot for the fireworks. And yes I know "good spot" is relative but I just mean unobscured and full view, I'm assuming down Hollywood Blvd? Does anyone know if Robo did one of those great maps to show the best locations? I'd love suggestions. Like I said thinking about the crowds leaving F! is usually shoulder to shoulder I'm thinking it will be tough to get a good fireworks spot.


It looks like they are changing the extended schedule and scheduling them to begin 15 minutes after Fantasmic ends. The original schedule through March 19th has the fireworks beginning 30 minutes after Fant.


----------



## summerw

yulilin3 said:


> It'll  be tight but it can be done, not sure if they will move F! or not. Remember that if there are 2 F! shows the second is always less busy and easy to get into after the fireworks


I'm really hoping they move it because the second one would be during emh and we have a dance party to get to and rides to ride.  thanks for the info!


----------



## pangyal

Getting crazy excited to leave in a few days and meet Kylo Ren on Thursday morning!!! Yeah!!!

Can anyone who has met him give some tips on what we could say to him for some fun character interaction?


----------



## lovethattink

pangyal said:


> Getting crazy excited to leave in a few days and meet Kylo Ren on Thursday morning!!! Yeah!!!
> 
> Can anyone who has met him give some tips on what we could say to him for some fun character interaction?



He's pretty intimidating.  Most common thing seems to be to call him Ben.  Talk about his dad or gramps, the girl, or the droid.


----------



## lovethattink

My son was too scared to say anything. He had all these things planned to say.


----------



## williamscm3

lovethattink said:


> View attachment 151341
> 
> My son was too scared to say anything. He had all these things planned to say.



My son was the same way! Bought him a Kylo Ren hoodie to wear...which Kylo Ren seem to approve of, but my son didn't say a word! He talked about meeting him for weeks beforehand, and froze when we actually walked in lol It was still a fun experience though


----------



## yulilin3

here are the pics of what was added to Launch Bay, Rey and BB8








and also there's a new BB8 mickey ears hat that I should've taken a pic but I forgot


----------



## Amw1064

We went back tonight to see the fireworks. We had seen Darth Vader and Chewie last trip. My daughter kind of froze when she went in there. He is creepy. Pointing his finger right in your face.


----------



## leiaorgana

Sorry if this is a stupid question but I was wondering if the themed food and BB 8 drink cups etc will be available all year? I'm not going there until June/July and I was hoping to get some but I'm unclear if those things are only available until March.


----------



## yulilin3

leiaorgana said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but I was wondering if the themed food and BB 8 drink cups etc will be available all year? I'm not going there until June/July and I was hoping to get some but I'm unclear if those things are only available until March.


I'm pretty sure it's sticking around


----------



## kelleybean

Add mine to the silly questions ... there are no plans to end the Star Wars fireworks are there?  I vaguely remember reading that it might be temporary but I could be wrong about that.  My son is into Star Wars and I think he would enjoy them.  We'd prefer to wait to buy tickets until March but don't want to miss them.  I couldn't find the dessert party on Disney's website so that made me wonder.


----------



## soniam

kelleybean said:


> Add mine to the silly questions ... there are no plans to end the Star Wars fireworks are there?  I vaguely remember reading that it might be temporary but I could be wrong about that.  My son is into Star Wars and I think he would enjoy them.  We'd prefer to wait to buy tickets until March but don't want to miss them.  I couldn't find the dessert party on Disney's website so that made me wonder.



You don't have to buy separate tickets for the fireworks; they are included in your park admission. They will currently run through April but maybe longer. The only thing you need to buy separate is the dessert party, which is currently running through 3/19. You don't need to attend the dessert party to see the fireworks. In fact, you probably get a better view outside of the dessert party area. We don't know if the fireworks will run beyond April, but we think they will. We don't know if the dessert party will run beyond 3/19. That one is more tenuous.


----------



## yulilin3

@soniam my work here is done


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> @soniam my work here is done



Don't go master. We still need your guidance in the ways of the force Plus, I am only regurgitating the info that you post here first


----------



## CodeGoddess

yulilin3 said:


> Also remember that if you have the Disney Visa Credit Card you can meet Kylo with lower waits between 11am and 4pm



Thank you!! How long have the waits been for the chase line and where do you enter the chase line at? Also how many people per chase card can enter?


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> and also there's a new BB8 mickey ears hat that I should've taken a pic but I forgot



Consider this me officially begging for a photo   I really wish they would make some headband versions though (I am assuming this is a hat version like R2). I know they want them to be accessible for boys or girls - but I hate hats. And with all of the million Minnie ear designs they already sell, you'd think that wouldn't be too far of a stretch.


----------



## yulilin3

CodeGoddess said:


> Thank you!! How long have the waits been for the chase line and where do you enter the chase line at? Also how many people per chase card can enter?


I was with a friend yesterday and the regular lines for both Chewie and Kylo were 50 minutes (they looked more like 30 minutes when I saw it) anyways, we went to the Disney card meet and there was only one group in front of us, so 5 minutes, maybe. We went at 3pm.
The Disney card meet is inside Launch Bay as well right after the game room and Cantina area. There's a sign at the entrance to that with a CM and a clipboard.
You can bring up to 6 people with you


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Consider this me officially begging for a photo   I really wish they would make some headband versions though (I am assuming this is a hat version like R2). I know they want them to be accessible for boys or girls - but I hate hats. And with all of the million Minnie ear designs they already sell, you'd think that wouldn't be too far of a stretch.


I'm going to MK in a bit and I'll look for the ears and take a pic. I don't like ears hat because I'd rather have a hat that protected me against the sun on my face but these ears are really cute
PS Stephanie already said she's taking her money to buy them if she loves them


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to MK in a bit and I'll look for the ears and take a pic. I don't like ears hat because I'd rather have a hat that protected me against the sun on my face but these ears are really cute
> PS Stephanie already said she's taking her money to buy them if she loves them



Was the BB8 earhat only at MK? Do you know if they still have R2D2 earhats at Disney Springs (World of Disney or the Star Wars store, I guess) or at Tataouine Traders/Watto's Grotto? Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Was the BB8 earhat only at MK? Do you know if they still have R2D2 earhats at Disney Springs (World of Disney or the Star Wars store, I guess) or at Tataouine Traders/Watto's Grotto? Thanks


I saw the ears at DHS but also at MK, so I'm thinking they are everywhere> I've seen the R2 at Disney's SPrings and DHS, haven't looked for them at MK, I'll check


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

I have a feeling there will sometime in the future be a hard ticket Star Wars event offered at the Studios. anyone else see this as a possibility.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Am I the only one who thinks this Episode 8 casting news does NOT sound promising...?? (See Jimmy Smitts and Sam Jackson)

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/s...cio-del-toro-laura-dern-join-cast-1201706401/


----------



## ♡ Mimi ♡

I just saw the BB-8 ears on Instagram. They're adorable!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BByhBr8Avso/


----------



## OZMom

♡ Mimi ♡ said:


> I just saw the BB-8 ears on Instagram. They're adorable!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BByhBr8Avso/



I'm dead, those are so cool. I don't know if I can wait until October for our next park trip to buy them


----------



## ♡ Mimi ♡

OZMom said:


> I'm dead, those are so cool. I don't know if I can wait until October for our next park trip to buy them


The little antennae & photoreceptors...  I only have to wait until May, but it's going to be hard.


----------



## ArielSRL

♡ Mimi ♡ said:


> I just saw the BB-8 ears on Instagram. They're adorable!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BByhBr8Avso/


Love those! My 4.5 yr old and I are obsessed with BB-8


----------



## yulilin3

The bb8 ears are sold out at mk. I'm going to dhs on Thursday and will look for them.


----------



## soniam

OZMom said:


> I'm dead, those are so cool. I don't know if I can wait until October for our next park trip to buy them





♡ Mimi ♡ said:


> The little antennae & photoreceptors...  I only have to wait until May, but it's going to be hard.



I am definitely getting those for DS next month He loves the droids. I am going to get an R2D2 one for myself. I was worried with the Disneyfied SW characters going away, ie Jedi Mickey, that they may do away with the earhats too. I am so glad they haven't.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this Episode 8 casting news does NOT sound promising...?? (See Jimmy Smitts and Sam Jackson)
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/news/s...cio-del-toro-laura-dern-join-cast-1201706401/



I guess it shouldn't be a bad thing to cast known actors - you just have to think Alec Guinness instead of Smits and Jackson.  But, after the prequels it certainly isn't difficult to get uneasy.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> The bb8 ears are sold out at mk. I'm going to dhs on Thursday and will look for them.



Sounds like they are popular. Hopefully, they restock. They should have time before our trip. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I guess it shouldn't be a bad thing to cast known actors - you just have to think Alec Guinness instead of Smits and Jackson.  But, after the prequels it certainly isn't difficult to get uneasy.


Yup. I wouldn't personally put Guinness in the same category as Dern and Del Toro, though... :-/

And I wouldn't worry as much if Abrams was directing VIII, given what he did with VII. Fingers crossed, I guess...


----------



## EllieBride

Thanks, everyone, for your tips about the Dessert Party.  On a whim, I bought 4 tickets for 2/22.  I saw mention of a Dance Party, but can't find any details about it.  Can someone please let me know when and where this takes place?  Will we be able to attend if we are at the Dessert Party?  I'm guessing it's not part of the Dessert Party...  TIA!!!


----------



## hotblooded

I'm glad I'll be able to see the fireworks in April. Any word on whether Star Tours will continue to exclusively show the new Force Awakens scene?


----------



## North of Mouse

Just went to DHS and saw the Star Wars fireworks. Stood right next to the Dessert Party area, and definitely didn't see any advantages to buying an expensive ticket for it, with a few desserts and drinks thrown in. Actually, we were out in the open better than they were - some trees in the roped off area that could block some of the fireworks. They still had to stand just like us. To each their own!


----------



## yulilin3

At DHS now and the ears are sold out,  should be getting more in the next couple of weeks


----------



## yulilin3

EllieBride said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your tips about the Dessert Party.  On a whim, I bought 4 tickets for 2/22.  I saw mention of a Dance Party, but can't find any details about it.  Can someone please let me know when and where this takes place?  Will we be able to attend if we are at the Dessert Party?  I'm guessing it's not part of the Dessert Party...  TIA!!!


Adventure Happens Here dance party is right in front of center stage so you can see it and hear it while at the dessert party. They start at 5pm and end around 7:45pm. It has some rare characters that come out and dance with guests.
If you are doing the dessert party you can come in and out of the area to go to the party, you just need to show your wristband



hotblooded said:


> I'm glad I'll be able to see the fireworks in April. Any word on whether Star Tours will continue to exclusively show the new Force Awakens scene?


CM have no clue when the entire ride will go back to random


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this Episode 8 casting news does NOT sound promising...?? (See Jimmy Smitts and Sam Jackson)
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/news/s...cio-del-toro-laura-dern-join-cast-1201706401/



The bigger bummer for me in that is no Peter Mayhew. Chewie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> The bigger bummer for me in that is no Peter Mayhew. Chewie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seriously?!?!?


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seriously?!?!?




To quote the article:

"Cast members Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Adam Driver, Daisy Ridley, John Boyega, Oscar Isaac, Lupita Nyong’o, Domhnall Gleeson, Anthony Daniels, Gwendoline Christie and Andy Serkis will all return for the latest sequel."

He's not in there. Maybe he just hasn't signed yet, but given the plot of TFA, maybe it's intentional.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> To quote the article:
> 
> "Cast members Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Adam Driver, Daisy Ridley, John Boyega, Oscar Isaac, Lupita Nyong’o, Domhnall Gleeson, Anthony Daniels, Gwendoline Christie and Andy Serkis will all return for the latest sequel."
> 
> He's not in there. Maybe he just hasn't signed yet, but given the plot of TFA, maybe it's intentional.


How did I miss that?!?    I hope it's an inadvertent omission...


----------



## Mousemommy1

Sorry if this is old news but if I am reading page 1 correctly, Symphony in the Stars has been extended through end of April, correct?

yipppeeee!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mousemommy1 said:


> Sorry if this is old news but if I am reading page 1 correctly, Symphony in the Stars has been extended through end of April, correct?
> 
> yipppeeee!!!


Indeed!!  We're pretty excited... Plan to catch them during the SW dark side weekend!


----------



## Mousemommy1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Indeed!!  We're pretty excited... Plan to catch them during the SW dark side weekend!



I am sooooo stinking excited!!!!! We will be able to catch it on our arrival day! What a great way to start the vacation!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> How did I miss that?!?    I hope it's an inadvertent omission...


Perhaps because Chewie was double-casted in TFA? They probably didn't want to list both Peter Mayhew and the new guy J. Suotamo:
http://orlando-parfitt.tumblr.com/post/135454907853/meet-the-new-chewbacca-actor-in-star-wars-the


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> I think they will. In fact, I tend to think that the fireworks may become a permanent part of DHS, even after Star Wars Land is complete. I don't feel as confident about the dessert party, since it hasn't seemed to be selling well.


I agree. Is there a Fantasmic dessert party? It seems like they might keep the SW one if not since there is a dessert party for each park's show. I sure hope so since we aren't making it back until next year's dark side run...assuming I can snag a spot.



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> The bigger bummer for me in that is no Peter Mayhew. Chewie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiroMYhero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because Chewie was double-casted in TFA? They probably didn't want to list both Peter Mayhew and the new guy J. Suotamo:
> http://orlando-parfitt.tumblr.com/post/135454907853/meet-the-new-chewbacca-actor-in-star-wars-the
Click to expand...

I am not surprised. I bet they will rely more (possibly entirely) on the new guy since Peter Mayhew is having more and more trouble getting around. He's also not getting any younger. Seems like a nice guy though, and I certainly wish him well!


----------



## Cluelyss

HCinKC said:


> I agree. Is there a Fantasmic dessert party? It seems like they might keep the SW one if not since there is a dessert party for each park's show.


Nope, no Fantasmic dessert party.


----------



## Baptist

Great news about the extension!  I'm very excited they will still be going during our April trip!  As a Disney vet, I really enjoy the new attractions and shows!


----------



## AThrillingChase

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Indeed!!  We're pretty excited... Plan to catch them during the SW dark side weekend!



And I am hoping for the dessert party too - what a perfect way to celebrate conquering the challenge!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

STAR WARS TSUM TSUMS AVAILABLE TODAY!!!

I just happened to remember! A few currently sold out, but there's the link for anyone interested...

http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-tsum-tsum-collection/mn/1030401/


----------



## ♡ Mimi ♡

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> STAR WARS TSUM TSUMS AVAILABLE TODAY!!!
> 
> I just happened to remember! A few currently sold out, but there's the link for anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-tsum-tsum-collection/mn/1030401/


I got R2 & Wicket this morning.  I wanted 3PO too, but he was already sold out, and this was at 7 AM EST.


----------



## Mousemommy1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> STAR WARS TSUM TSUMS AVAILABLE TODAY!!!
> 
> I just happened to remember! A few currently sold out, but there's the link for anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-tsum-tsum-collection/mn/1030401/



OMG, the Chewbacca one is everything!!!


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> STAR WARS TSUM TSUMS AVAILABLE TODAY!!!
> 
> I just happened to remember! A few currently sold out, but there's the link for anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-tsum-tsum-collection/mn/1030401/



Thanks. I had forgotten. Got all of the minis except C3PO.


----------



## Cluelyss

♡ Mimi ♡ said:


> I got R2 & Wicket this morning.  I wanted 3PO too, but he was already sold out, and this was at 7 AM EST.


Glad I ordered mine at 6 am!


----------



## ♡ Mimi ♡

Cluelyss said:


> Glad I ordered mine at 6 am!


----------



## Pluto0809

Doesn't look like Ezra and Sabine will be meeting near ABC Commissary like it was rumored. 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...nie-coming-soon-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> STAR WARS TSUM TSUMS AVAILABLE TODAY!!!
> 
> I just happened to remember! A few currently sold out, but there's the link for anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-tsum-tsum-collection/mn/1030401/



We went to the Disney store first thing this morning - got there at 9:30 for a 10 am opening.  Walked away with a medium and small ewok (just too cute in both sizes!) a medium Chewie and a small Boba.  Could have gotten anything but those were the ones that we really liked and we try not to just collect stuff!


----------



## soniam

Pluto0809 said:


> Doesn't look like Ezra and Sabine will be meeting near ABC Commissary like it was rumored.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...nie-coming-soon-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Well, that's disappointing. I bet that Olaf M&G will be the new Anna & Elsa or 7DMT DHS was a little bit immune from that sort of brawling, but I guess it won't be soon. Hopefully, it will have FP+ at tier 1, and it will alleviate some of the pressure on TSMM.


----------



## yulilin3

It's strange how this will all be set up. They are using the old AIE audition rooms (entrance through the gate on Commissary Lane) for Mickey and Minnie and then Olaf seems to be meeting in the old Radio Disney room right in between ABC Sound Studio and the Restrooms which would make it entering through Echo Lake, like the article says.
Auditions did go out for Sabine and Ezra so either there's more space in that building (there is IMHO if they open the old green rooms, entrance by the gate through the path that connects Echo Lake and Commissary lane, next to bathrooms), they meet at Launch Bay (they have space here too, just don't know if they have built any rooms) or Sabine and Ezra will be a part of a hard ticket event later in the year (most likely)
If that's the case it sucks because I know a lot of kids and adults would love to meet them without having to pay extra


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It's strange how this will all be set up. They are using the old AIE audition rooms (entrance through the gate on Commissary Lane) for Mickey and Minnie and then Olaf seems to be meeting in the old Radio Disney room right in between ABC Sound Studio and the Restrooms which would make it entering through Echo Lake, like the article says.
> Auditions did go out for Sabine and Ezra so either there's more space in that building (there is IMHO if they open the old green rooms, entrance by the gate through the path that connects Echo Lake and Commissary lane, next to bathrooms), they meet at Launch Bay (they have space here too, just don't know if they have built any rooms) or Sabine and Ezra will be a part of a hard ticket event later in the year (most likely)
> If that's the case it sucks because I know a lot of kids and adults would love to meet them without having to pay extra


I'm curious about this, and I think you all will have a much better sense than I do. Majority of people I know, including those who love Star Wars, have no idea who Sabine and Ezra are. My kids know, but wouldn't be interested in that M&G. How big do you think the audience / demand would be for a M&G with these characters year-round? It would make perfect sense to me for a Star Wars Weekend or other special event, but I wonder if a lot of reactions outside of that would be "who??". 

I could be TOTALLY off -- just going from my little circle of friends/family...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm curious about this, and I think you all will have a much better sense than I do. Majority of people I know, including those who love Star Wars, have no idea who Sabine and Ezra are. My kids know, but wouldn't be interested in that M&G. How big do you think the audience / demand would be for a M&G with these characters year-round? It would make perfect sense to me for a Star Wars Weekend or other special event, but I wonder if a lot of reactions outside of that would be "who??".
> 
> I could be TOTALLY off -- just going from my little circle of friends/family...


you're right that they are not as recognizable as, let's say, Wicket, for example. But the fact that the new JT show is based on Rebels and they are trying to bring more people to watch the show it would make perfect Disney Sense if they had the characters as meet and greets.
I think about it this way: How much of an appeal will a hard ticket event (maybe a dinner and show sort of thing) with Sabine and Ezra as the characters available to meet? Wouldn't it make more sense to have the SW baddies, Vader, Maul, Aurra Sing, Boba Fett?
I think people will buy a hard ticket faster with the baddies than with Sabine and Ezra.
So have the Rebels out for meet and greets to hype up and promote the show, where everyone can see/meet them, maybe get interested if they don't know who they are.
Just my opinion, but who knows what will happen


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> you're right that they are not as recognizable as, let's say, Wicket, for example. But the fact that the new JT show is based on Rebels and they are trying to bring more people to watch the show it would make perfect Disney Sense if they had the characters as meet and greets.
> I think about it this way: How much of an appeal will a hard ticket event (maybe a dinner and show sort of thing) with Sabine and Ezra as the characters available to meet? Wouldn't it make more sense to have the SW baddies, Vader, Maul, Aurra Sing, Boba Fett?
> I think people will buy a hard ticket faster with the baddies than with Sabine and Ezra.
> So have the Rebels out for meet and greets to hype up and promote the show, where everyone can see/meet them, maybe get interested if they don't know who they are.
> Just my opinion, but who knows what will happen


That makes A LOT of sense!!  

ETA: I could see them being at a special event that ALSO had other characters as the main draw.  When I think about the SW races in DL last month, Sabine/Ezra lines stuck me as the shortest by far. In any case... Guess we'll see eventually what Disney ends up doing!


----------



## blackpearl77

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> STAR WARS TSUM TSUMS AVAILABLE TODAY!!!
> 
> I just happened to remember! A few currently sold out, but there's the link for anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-tsum-tsum-collection/mn/1030401/



I went online at 9 am that morning and got a small boba fett and a small wicket!! YAY!!!! Good thing I had set a reminder on my phone! hehe


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

blackpearl77 said:


> I went online at 9 am that morning and got a small boba fett and a small wicket!! YAY!!!! Good thing I had set a reminder on my phone! hehe


I usually do that, too, but totally fell down on the job this time!!  LOL!!  I'm glad I just happened to remember... I'm still not sure what jogged my memory, but it just hit me at some point!


----------



## mil2297

soniam said:


> Thanks. I had forgotten. Got all of the minis except C3PO.


I order mine online.  My kids gave me their list lol.  They are so cute


----------



## mil2297

Pluto0809 said:


> Doesn't look like Ezra and Sabine will be meeting near ABC Commissary like it was rumored.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...nie-coming-soon-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Ahhhh why Disney why?????  my kids were so exited when i told them about the remote possibility of Ezra and Sabine for M& G.   They knew it was not confirm but still come on .  Also no Rey meet and Greet with all the money this movie has made you would think maybe the main character will be at the park lol


----------



## soniam

mil2297 said:


> Ahhhh why Disney why?????  my kids were so exited when i told them about the remote possibility of Ezra and Sabine for M& G.   They knew it was not confirm but still come on .  Also no Rey meet and Greet with all the money this movie has made you would think maybe the main character will be at the park lol



Well, they do have a TFA M&G. It's Kylo, which it seems some people don't like very much, me included. Meeting Rey would be kick butt


----------



## GPC0321

Two questions! 
1. Where is the best place to watch Symphony in the Stars? (Sooooo happy it was extended!!)
2. Does Kylo Ren have his lightsaber with him at the meet-and-greet?
TIA!


----------



## stormer

We did the dessert party tonight. It was awesome. Thanks for all of the tips yulilin3. You helped make our night great.


----------



## TechRavingMad

Can't wait for the new Star Wars land


----------



## yulilin3

GPC0321 said:


> Two questions!
> 1. Where is the best place to watch Symphony in the Stars? (Sooooo happy it was extended!!)
> 2. Does Kylo Ren have his lightsaber with him at the meet-and-greet?
> TIA!


1.- Anywhere on Hollywood Blvd and around the Echo Lake area across from 50s Prime Time. Anywhere else you'll not get the music
2.- He does have his lightsaber on his belt, so not "activated" but it's cool to look at



stormer said:


> We did the dessert party tonight. It was awesome. Thanks for all of the tips yulilin3. You helped make our night great.


Awesome, I'm glad you had a great time.



TechRavingMad said:


> Can't wait for the new Star Wars land


Me neither


----------



## yulilin3

Still no dance party scheduled after this Saturday for Center Stage, I wonder if this is part of the entertainment cuts.


----------



## HCinKC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm curious about this, and I think you all will have a much better sense than I do. Majority of people I know, including those who love Star Wars, have no idea who Sabine and Ezra are. My kids know, but wouldn't be interested in that M&G. How big do you think the audience / demand would be for a M&G with these characters year-round? It would make perfect sense to me for a Star Wars Weekend or other special event, but I wonder if a lot of reactions outside of that would be "who??".
> 
> I could be TOTALLY off -- just going from my little circle of friends/family...


I agree that Rebels is not as well known. TBH, it surprised me Disney didn't push it more. They had plenty of time before TFA became the hot topic. We love the show, and Would love a m&g, too. We'd probably pay for a hard ticket event, too, but I bet we are in the minority. I agree a villain event would certainly be the big draw. The other thing about Rebels though...it has strong female characters which seems like something Disney should want to grow. Which also brings up the comment about a Rey m&g. It would be fantastic to see! Hopefully they plan to build out more rooms in Launch Bay. While I am sure it is enjoyable to some degree for fans, it is pretty lackluster for the longer run...which is possibly until SWL opens.

I don't carr for the look of the TSumTsums, but anyone looking might want to check Target, too. They have a pretty big display though I'm not sure if it had SW or not...


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Still no dance party scheduled after this Saturday for Center Stage, I wonder if this is part of the entertainment cuts.



That's disappointing


----------



## lovethattink

The only time Clone Wars or Rebels were ever pushed, was during SWW. I think no SWW is going to have a negative effect on that part of the franchise.  Especially,  since not everyone has Disney XD.


----------



## LoKiHB

Not to bring up a sore subject... but is anyone else feeling really bummed out in particular right now over no SWW?  With all the news about entertainment cuts, the underwhelmingness (I think I just invented a word) of Launch Bay, and the way they have been pushing Disney World as "the place where Star Wars lives" is just depressing. I think for me personally, it's because we're getting toward the end of February, and back in 2013 (our first and only SWW), this was when we REALLY started kicking the planning in to high gear.  We booked our trip late- only 5 months out, so we were right in the midst of all the planning and our youngest- now 4- had just come home.  It was a happy time in our house, and planning for SWW made it even better.  That trip still goes down as the most fun and "magical" trip we've ever had to Disney.

Sorry folks, just feeling overwhelmingly bummed about it... Ok, rant over.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Not to bring up a sore subject... but is anyone else feeling really bummed out in particular right now over no SWW?  With all the news about entertainment cuts, the underwhelmingness (I think I just invented a word) of Launch Bay, and the way they have been pushing Disney World as "the place where Star Wars lives" is just depressing. I think for me personally, it's because we're getting toward the end of February, and back in 2013 (our first and only SWW), this was when we REALLY started kicking the planning in to high gear.  We booked our trip late- only 5 months out, so we were right in the midst of all the planning and our youngest- now 4- had just come home.  It was a happy time in our house, and planning for SWW made it even better.  That trip still goes down as the most fun and "magical" trip we've ever had to Disney.
> 
> Sorry folks, just feeling overwhelmingly bummed about it... Ok, rant over.


Yes.
My entire fb memories from this time last year was SWW planning.
I had a very long discussion with someone on fb last year when they announce that SWW was not coming back but that we would have LB. I told him that it was not going to be the same. He insisted that we would have a lot of SW entertainment all the time....I know now I was right.
Each time I enter LB is sad, there's no one there, other than meeting the characters, and even those don't have long lines. Most people just walk past all the exhibits, not that there are a lot of them.
Now if they come up with a hard ticketed event that will only make me more depressed because I know a lot of people, me included, wouldn't be able to afford it.
I wouldn't be so upset if they wouldn't keep saying "Look we have a lot of SW now", no we don't. 2 short SW movies, some exhibits, no real new meet and greet other than Kylo.
And now my rant is over


----------



## lovethattink

LoKiHB said:


> Not to bring up a sore subject... but is anyone else feeling really bummed out in particular right now over no SWW?  With all the news about entertainment cuts, the underwhelmingness (I think I just invented a word) of Launch Bay, and the way they have been pushing Disney World as "the place where Star Wars lives" is just depressing. I think for me personally, it's because we're getting toward the end of February, and back in 2013 (our first and only SWW), this was when we REALLY started kicking the planning in to high gear.  We booked our trip late- only 5 months out, so we were right in the midst of all the planning and our youngest- now 4- had just come home.  It was a happy time in our house, and planning for SWW made it even better.  That trip still goes down as the most fun and "magical" trip we've ever had to Disney.
> 
> Sorry folks, just feeling overwhelmingly bummed about it... Ok, rant over.



Last year at this time,  I was planning 5 weekend stays and costumes for all 5. 

This year was going to be dh's 1st year to march all 5 weekends of the parade with the 501st. He got 5 different costumes approved. Thankfully, he had his opportunity in November to march in Disney's Christmas parade. 

I had mentioned something to a friend of mine who suggested picking a day, getting some friends together and walking what we could of the parade route one day.


----------



## lovethattink

Captain Phasma starting April 4th. This sounds promising!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lar-announced-set-to-make-theme-park-history/

"The Force will officially awaken at the park April 4, with the debut of the brand new _Star Wars_ stage show, “_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away.” The new show will play out iconic moments from the film saga on Center Stage (in front of the Chinese Theater), and will feature appearances from _Star Wars_ characters like Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Darth Maul.

Also starting April 4, Captain Phasma will begin leading a platoon of First Order stormtroopers on a march from _Star Wars_ Launch Bay to Center Stage multiple times each day.





And starting this summer, fans won’t want to miss the grand debut of a new _Star Wars_ fireworks show, “_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular.” This new nightly show is the next generation of the current _Star Wars_-inspired fireworks show. The show will combine fireworks, pyrotechnics, special effects and video projections that will turn the nearby Chinese Theater and other buildings into the twin suns of Tatooine, a field of battle droids, the trench of the Death Star, Starkiller Base and other _Star Wars_ destinations. The show will be punctuated with a tower of fire and spotlight beams, creating massive lightsabers in the sky. This new show will be the most elaborate fireworks display to take place in the history of Disney’s Hollywood Studios."


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm more excited about the new fireworks and projections!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> Captain Phasma starting April 4th. This sounds promising!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lar-announced-set-to-make-theme-park-history/
> 
> "The Force will officially awaken at the park April 4, with the debut of the brand new _Star Wars_ stage show, “_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away.” The new show will play out iconic moments from the film saga on Center Stage (in front of the Chinese Theater), and will feature appearances from _Star Wars_ characters like Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Darth Maul.
> 
> Also starting April 4, Captain Phasma will begin leading a platoon of First Order stormtroopers on a march from _Star Wars_ Launch Bay to Center Stage multiple times each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And starting this summer, fans won’t want to miss the grand debut of a new _Star Wars_ fireworks show, “_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular.” This new nightly show is the next generation of the current _Star Wars_-inspired fireworks show. The show will combine fireworks, pyrotechnics, special effects and video projections that will turn the nearby Chinese Theater and other buildings into the twin suns of Tatooine, a field of battle droids, the trench of the Death Star, Starkiller Base and other _Star Wars_ destinations. The show will be punctuated with a tower of fire and spotlight beams, creating massive lightsabers in the sky. This new show will be the most elaborate fireworks display to take place in the history of Disney’s Hollywood Studios."


Just saw this and was coming to post!! You are SO on it!!


----------



## BlueFairy

I guess we'll be hopping to DHS in July after all.  None of this will come in time for our Spring Break trip.


----------



## OZMom

lovethattink said:


> Captain Phasma starting April 4th. This sounds promising!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lar-announced-set-to-make-theme-park-history/
> 
> "The Force will officially awaken at the park April 4, with the debut of the brand new _Star Wars_ stage show, “_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away.” The new show will play out iconic moments from the film saga on Center Stage (in front of the Chinese Theater), and will feature appearances from _Star Wars_ characters like Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Darth Maul.
> 
> Also starting April 4, Captain Phasma will begin leading a platoon of First Order stormtroopers on a march from _Star Wars_ Launch Bay to Center Stage multiple times each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And starting this summer, fans won’t want to miss the grand debut of a new _Star Wars_ fireworks show, “_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular.” This new nightly show is the next generation of the current _Star Wars_-inspired fireworks show. The show will combine fireworks, pyrotechnics, special effects and video projections that will turn the nearby Chinese Theater and other buildings into the twin suns of Tatooine, a field of battle droids, the trench of the Death Star, Starkiller Base and other _Star Wars_ destinations. The show will be punctuated with a tower of fire and spotlight beams, creating massive lightsabers in the sky. This new show will be the most elaborate fireworks display to take place in the history of Disney’s Hollywood Studios."



Finally! Something to look forward to for our trip in the fall!


----------



## yulilin3

just as we started losing faith


----------



## HopperFan

All sounds awesome and makes we want to book a trip! in summer when I never go...
...  and one of the best side notes is no Frozen fireworks coming back.  (can you see me dancing?)


----------



## Music City Mama

_And starting this summer, fans won’t want to miss the grand debut of a new Star Wars fireworks show, “Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular.” This new nightly show is the next generation of the current Star Wars-inspired fireworks show. The show will combine fireworks, pyrotechnics, special effects and video projections that will turn the nearby Chinese Theater and other buildings into the twin suns of Tatooine, a field of battle droids, the trench of the Death Star, Starkiller Base and other Star Wars destinations. The show will be punctuated with a tower of fire and spotlight beams, creating massive lightsabers in the sky. This new show will be the most elaborate fireworks display to take place in the history of Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
_
I'm very excited for this! I wonder when it actually starts?!


----------



## Jfsag123

So excited for the new offerings announced today! I was kind of bummed because nothing was confirmed as still being around for my trip in June. This makes things much better. Guess it explains why the current fireworks were only scheduled through April!


----------



## acbshada

Loving this news about the new fireworks show - that's pretty darned exciting to me!  Something to look forward to.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yulilin3

Rereading: *new Star Wars stage show and procession*
Could this be a sort of parade followed by the show on stage?


----------



## yulilin3

Jfsag123 said:


> So excited for the new offerings announced today! I was kind of bummed because nothing was confirmed as still being around for my trip in June. This makes things much better. Guess it explains why the current fireworks were only scheduled through April!


It looks like we will have the same fireworks until the new ones in Summer...or do we think SitS will stop in April and we will only have this new show until Summer? 
Why do they have to write so vaguely?


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like we will have the same fireworks until the new ones in Summer...or do we think SitS will stop in April and we will only have this new show until Summer?
> Why do they have to write so vaguely?



Yeah, I hate the vagueness of their writing. I'm assuming that the new fireworks will start sometime in May because of the way the scheduling for SitS had previously been announced, but of course, could be very very wrong. I just know that in the past when Disney has said "Summer" they often meant May - for example the opening of the Mine Train ride and previous SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

my question is still "awaiting moderation" but she did answer this
Will the dessert party be extended with the new show? We are going in May and was hoping to do something extra that is Star Wars themed.

Kristin Null on February 19, 2016 at 11:32 am

We hope to have an update soon! – Jenn

Jennifer Fickley-Baker on February 19, 2016 at 11:45 am


----------



## lovethattink

HopperFan said:


> All sounds awesome and makes we want to book a trip! in summer when I never go...
> ...  and one of the best side notes is no Frozen fireworks coming back.  (can you see me dancing?)



Frozen fans like myself will get to see Anna and Elsa in the new stage show at the castle. 



yulilin3 said:


> Rereading: *new Star Wars stage show and procession*
> Could this be a sort of parade followed by the show on stage?



I missed the procession part, and I read it through several times. Good catch.


----------



## JayLeeJay

So excited about the news! Right now we have the dessert party planned for March 5. I'm thinking about canceling and just waiting until they announce what new paid events they might have (at probably double the price). We have been thinking about canceling anyway since we attended Club Villain, which was so amazing it pretty much ruined all other disney events for us.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Rereading: *new Star Wars stage show and procession*
> Could this be a sort of parade followed by the show on stage?



Reading it again for the 4th time, I think it refers to Phasma's march. Because it seems that sentence before is listing the 3 new changes. Stage show, Phasma's march with troopers and nighttime show.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just saw this and was coming to post!! You are SO on it!!


me too - got @kennythepirate e-mail and my first thought was to come here!   I hope they extend it into September - we have to buy new APs and timing (in order to maximize them ) is important!!  so can't sneak down during the summer


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Reading it again for the 4th time, I think it refers to Phasma's march. Because it seems that sentence before is listing the 3 new changes. Stage show, Phasma's march with troopers and nighttime show.


you might be right


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am super excited about this!  We are going in July and have never seen Star Wars Fireworks, so was hoping they would extend SitS rather than switch over to the Frozen ones, but this sounds even better!


----------



## amg35

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-this-summer-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm

Now that looks fun. I'm not a big Fantasmic fan, this would be ideal for me, too bad I'm not going until 2017!!!


----------



## AngiTN

Music City Mama said:


> _And starting this summer, fans won’t want to miss the grand debut of a new Star Wars fireworks show, “Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular.” This new nightly show is the next generation of the current Star Wars-inspired fireworks show. The show will combine fireworks, pyrotechnics, special effects and video projections that will turn the nearby Chinese Theater and other buildings into the twin suns of Tatooine, a field of battle droids, the trench of the Death Star, Starkiller Base and other Star Wars destinations. The show will be punctuated with a tower of fire and spotlight beams, creating massive lightsabers in the sky. This new show will be the most elaborate fireworks display to take place in the history of Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> _
> I'm very excited for this!* I wonder when it actually starts?!*





yulilin3 said:


> It looks like we will have the same fireworks until the new ones in Summer...or do we think SitS will stop in April and we will only have this new show until Summer?
> Why do they have to write so vaguely?





Jfsag123 said:


> Yeah, I hate the vagueness of their writing.* I'm assuming that the new fireworks will start sometime in May* because of the way the scheduling for SitS had previously been announced, but of course, could be very very wrong. I just know that in the past when Disney has said "Summer" they often meant May - for example the opening of the Mine Train ride and previous SWW.



Doesn't it state this will start April 4?


----------



## yulilin3

More info straight from the HUB
Starting April 4th
_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away: This new live, stage show celebrates iconic moments from the _Star Wars_ saga with live vignettes featuring popular _Star Wars_ characters, such as Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Darth Maul. The show will take place* multiple times each day* at the Center Stage area near The Great Movie Ride.

Stormtroopers March: At various times each day, the menacing Captain Phasma will lead a squad of First Order stormtroopers as they march in formation from _Star Wars_ Launch Bay to the Center Stage area in an intimidating demonstration of the First Order’s indomitable strength.
*What are the new Star Wars experiences are coming this summer?*_
Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular: As the next generation of the current Star Wars-inspired fireworks show, this blockbuster nightly show, unprecedented in Disney’s Hollywood Studios history, will light up the sky with _Star Wars_-themed fireworks, lasers, light projections and other special effects combined with _Star Wars_-themed music and iconic characters and scenes from throughout the saga.


Through these state-of-the-art special effects that project onto the nearby Chinese Theatre and other surrounding buildings, guests will gaze at the twin suns of Tatooine, push through a field of battle droids, navigate through an asteroid field, soar down the trench of the Death Star and deliver the final blow to destroy Starkiller Base. The show, which will unfold through a series of acts, will be punctuated by a tower of fire as well as powerful spotlight beams that create lightsabers in the sky.

*Will you be offering a dessert party with the new firework and projection show?*
Details are still being finalized and we look forward to sharing more information in the future.


----------



## amg35

and a new stage show!

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...disneys-hollywood-studios-this-spring.909933/


----------



## yulilin3

It sounds that the new show in Summer: Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular (SWaGS) will not offer as much as fireworks themselves and this would make sense since they will have already started construction on the areas where the fireworks are usually launched from. Of course there's that whole permit that was filed behind DHS for fireworks launch, so we will see, just me speculating


----------



## Music City Mama

AngiTN said:


> Doesn't it state this will start April 4?



No, it states that the stage show and the stormtroopers marching with Capt. Phasma starts 4/4. Fireworks, it just states "summer".


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Doesn't it state this will start April 4?


April 4th is the stage show, the new fireworks/projection show just says Summer


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> Rereading: *new Star Wars stage show and procession*
> Could this be a sort of parade followed by the show on stage?





lovethattink said:


> Reading it again for the 4th time, I think it refers to Phasma's march. Because it seems that sentence before is listing the 3 new changes. Stage show, Phasma's march with troopers and nighttime show.



*Also starting April 4, Captain Phasma will begin leading a platoon of First Order stormtroopers on a march from Star Wars Launch Bay to Center Stage multiple times each day.*

Sounds like an "entertainment event" on it's own start April 4th.
- Processional March
- Stage Show

Then sometime this summer (assume it depends on completion of new firework bunker/launch site)
- Fireworks




lovethattink said:


> *Frozen fans like myself will get to see Anna and Elsa in the new stage show at the castle.*
> 
> I missed the procession part, and I read it through several times. Good catch.



No offense meant to the sisters. I liked the movie. I like the shot in the arm it has given to Disney.  I was fine with the first Frozen summer at DHS but not exceptionally impressed with the firework show. Loved the girly pastel colors, different, and some snow but hated the show that caused so much dead time in the sky if you weren't stage front.  I think they need to find some good spots like their Ride/M&G in Epcot (I'm fine with it), parts in MK show and parade, Olaf coming to DHS .... I have tired that it's their go to theme for everything - they keep showing a lack of creativity (last years 24 hour event in MK).

But when you have one of the best fireworks shows ever with the Star Wars it would have been a blow this summer to take a step backwards and let them return.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> No, it states that the stage show and the stormtroopers marching with Capt. Phasma starts 4/4. Fireworks, it just states "summer".


jinx


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I'm excited! Looks awesome!


----------



## palhockeymomof2

amg35 said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-this-summer-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm
> 
> Now that looks fun. I'm not a big Fantasmic fan, this would be ideal for me, too bad I'm not going until 2017!!!



We saw them earlier this month....thought they were the best fireworks we've seen


----------



## BrianL

Cool. Glad they are adding things and it's nice to see positive news!


----------



## amg35

I sure hope it's a success and they keep it for a while! (like until at least Nov 2017)


----------



## amg35

palhockeymomof2 said:


> We saw them earlier this month....thought they were the best fireworks we've seen



I think this may be even newer from what you saw this month? It says it will debut in the summer.


----------



## starjazz

Great news!  Nice addition, WDW!


----------



## lovethattink

HopperFan said:


> *Also starting April 4, Captain Phasma will begin leading a platoon of First Order stormtroopers on a march from Star Wars Launch Bay to Center Stage multiple times each day.*
> 
> Sounds like an "entertainment event" on it's own start April 4th.
> - Processional March
> - Stage Show
> 
> Then sometime this summer (assume it depends on completion of new firework bunker/launch site)
> - Fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense meant to the sisters. I liked the movie. I like the shot in the arm it has given to Disney.  I was fine with the first Frozen summer at DHS but not exceptionally impressed with the firework show. Loved the girly pastel colors, different, and some snow but hated the show that caused so much dead time in the sky if you weren't stage front.  I think they need to find some good spots like their Ride/M&G in Epcot (I'm fine with it), parts in MK show and parade, Olaf coming to DHS .... I have tired that it's their go to theme for everything - they keep showing a lack of creativity (last years 24 hour event in MK).
> 
> But when you have one of the best fireworks shows ever with the Star Wars it would have been a blow this summer to take a step backwards and let them return.



There's no question that the current version of Star Wars fireworks far surpasses any fireworks that have been shows in the past. And it's going to be getting even more exciting.

I'm fine with the Norway additions and can't wait to see Olaf!! However, even the huge Frozen fan in me would find it hard to swallow if they added an extension on to Illuminations of Frozen like they do the for the holiday. I actually do draw the Frozen line somewhere.


----------



## palhockeymomof2

amg35 said:


> I think this may be even newer from what you saw this month? It says it will debut in the summer.



Nice...we are going back in October for the food and wine festival....would love to see fireworks then as well


----------



## Jennasis

Thrilled we get to see this (or most of it even if the fireworks aren't up and running yet) for our May  trip.  We HAD planned way back when to make this mid May trip our SWW trip and almost cancelled when the event got canned.  But we decided to go anyway for F&G...so now we get to see the new SW stuff!  Will be there in September too so the fireworks should be up by then.


----------



## MJ6987

Is this just for the summer?


----------



## yulilin3

And now we have a new set of acronyms to learn...why can't these names be shorter 
_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away= SWaGFFA
_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular= SWaGS


----------



## PadmeNaberie

Anyone think the current fireworks will continue until the new ones? We will be there mid-May and were really looking forward to SW fireworks


----------



## PeasandCarrots

amg35 said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-this-summer-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm
> 
> Now that looks fun. I'm not a big Fantasmic fan, this would be ideal for me, too bad I'm not going until 2017!!!



I'm very excited about all of this!


----------



## msmama

Was at HS on Sunday. I was OK with the SW presence in the parks though we also spent a lot of time doing the things we would be doing for the last time - like LMA and hanging out on the streets of America (which were EMPTY on a super busy day so not surprising they're going).

My son wouldn't watch the movie at launch bay and there was quite a line so we skipped it (crowd level 9 day)!! Chewie line was posted 35 minutes but took 20 tops. Chase line was hard to find (nowhere near other meet and greets) but the CMs there quite obviously loved their jobs and made the wait fun (they had us waiting outside of the hall which was much cooler). Kylo Ren is super intimidating which I just think is funny. I am well aware it's a dude in a costume but somehow he is still scary!  And he wasn't even scary in the movie!! 

The dessert party was fine. We mostly ate cheese and veggies though the bread putting stuff was super yummy. My son was tired and fell asleep on my lap (he's almost 8 so not a tiny guy) while waiting for fireworks but woke up when they started. I admit I'm not a fireworks person but the SW fireworks are AMAZING!!!  

Both my son and I sat in the ground, our mouths open in awe! 

People did seem to be really annoying with the patrolling storm troopers, I thought. But they do a good job staying in character. Both my son and I got nods of approval from them (he in his force awakens shirt and me in my Vader dress).

Now I'm super excited to see Phasma when we're back in late April/early May.


----------



## lovethattink

I merged both threads talking about the Star Wars new DHS offerings.


----------



## yulilin3

MJ6987 said:


> Is this just for the summer?


No clue



PadmeNaberie said:


> Anyone think the current fireworks will continue until the new ones? We will be there mid-May and were really looking forward to SW fireworks


No clue at this point. We know that SYmphony in the Stars is scheduled until the end of April at this point. They have been extending it and with May 4th coming I would guess they would extend it until the new fireworks show. But there's also a matter of construction and since they are closing all of Streets of America it leaves no room for the current positioning of fireworks launch trucks, so who knows


----------



## yulilin3

Attention everyone I changed the title again to reflect this thread. In the hopes that when Disney announces new SW stuff everyone comes here. A certain moderator  has been in touch with higher members of the DIS and asked to keep this thread open.


----------



## yulilin3

Clues from the artist renderings: we can see that the actual fireworks won't  be centered with GMR, seems to indicate they will already be using the new launch area outside the park. The projection on the left (Vader side) not sure about which building that is. Have to go to DHS and look closer. 
Sadly my favorite spot (Echo Lake) won't be good for this show, you need to be somewhere on Hollywood Blvd or to the front of Min and Bills to enjoy this


----------



## lovethattink

I just made my FP+ for April 4! LMA is closed that day?


----------



## tstidm1

Do you think we see this as early as May the 4th? It would be awesome to see this on the unofficial Star Wars nerd day.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I just made my FP+ for April 4! LMA is closed that day?
> 
> View attachment 152244


April 2nd is last day for all of Streets of America



tstidm1 said:


> Do you think we see this as early as May the 4th? It would be awesome to see this on the unofficial Star Wars nerd day.


That would be awesome!! It does say "to kickoff the Summer" but there's no clue how early it would be. Next time I go to DHS I'll pay close attention to the roofs to see if I can see projectors installed


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> April 2nd is last day for all of Streets of America
> 
> 
> That would be awesome!! It does say "to kickoff the Summer" but there's no clue how early it would be. Next time I go to DHS I'll pay close attention to the roofs to see if I can see projectors installed



Ah ok. I had the 19th stuck in my head for some reason.


----------



## keepswimming76

This made my day! Some more stuff to soften the blow from the death of SWW.

Now, if they would just bring back the Galactic breakfast....


----------



## soniam

keepswimming76 said:


> This made my day! Some more stuff to soften the blow from the death of SWW.
> 
> Now, if they would just bring back the Galactic breakfast....



This one really bums me too. It would have been our first SWW, and DS and I were really looking forward to the breakfast At least I have a trip coming up soon in March, and I will probably get to see the new stuff in July.


----------



## czmom

tstidm1 said:


> Do you think we see this as early as May the 4th? It would be awesome to see this on the unofficial Star Wars nerd day.



That would be awesome! It's our day at DHS, so I hope to at least see some fireworks- whether the current ones or the new one.


----------



## Skywise

In the promotional art, what's the building on the left of the chinese theater?


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> In the promotional art, what's the building on the left of the chinese theater?



@yulilin3 is trying to figure it out. If she's not sure, then I don't know who is


----------



## Skywise

soniam said:


> @yulilin3 is trying to figure it out. If she's not sure, then I don't know who is



I wonder if the planned construction walls go out that far?!  (Although that would mean shutting down TSMM and I can't see them doing THAT)


----------



## lovethattink

The Hyperion Theater?


----------



## yulilin3

this is the best pic I found, It's actually part of the GMR ride, notice the curved line, the same as the concept art


----------



## yulilin3

Obviously the stage pictured above will not be there


----------



## Skywise

Obviously "bad" art!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Obviously "bad" art!


I think it matches pretty well


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I think it matches pretty well



The forced perspective is off but I think that's intentional for interpretation/presentation purposes and to also fit within the required size I bet.  If they tried to match the actual photo the projection art wouldn't be as noticeable/intense.

I was thinking the hyperion theater as well though.

With them talking about the trench scenes, I wonder if they're going to do the whole street leading up to the theater too (ala DL)


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> April 4th is the stage show, the new fireworks/projection show just says Summer



Ok--- so the first official day of summer is June 21st--- we are going to WDW 6/30-7/9 --- 
I'm begging ---- !!!     .


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> The forced perspective is off but I think that's intentional for interpretation/presentation purposes and to also fit within the required size I bet.  If they tried to match the actual photo the projection art wouldn't be as noticeable/intense.
> 
> I was thinking the hyperion theater as well though.
> 
> With them talking about the trench scenes, I wonder if they're going to do the whole street leading up to the theater too (ala DL)


OMG that would be awesome!!



tinkerhon said:


> Ok--- so the first official day of summer is June 21st--- we are going to WDW 6/30-7/9 ---
> I'm begging ---- !!!     .


Remember Disney Summer is not the same as regular Summer. Every year they would say that SWW started in the Summer when it really started 2nd or 3rd week of May. In any case I'm sure you'll get to see the new projection show


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> OMG that would be awesome!!
> 
> 
> Remember Disney Summer is not the same as regular Summer. Every year they would say that SWW started in the Summer when it really started 2nd or 3rd week of May. In any case I'm sure you'll get to see the new projection show



Oh, I sure hope you're right !!!  Showed DS5 the pics and he immediately took out his lightsabers!!
( then I went and booked a Sci-Fi dinner for July 2nd )


----------



## LinderInWonderland

yulilin3 said:


> OMG that would be awesome!!
> 
> 
> Remember Disney Summer is not the same as regular Summer. Every year they would say that SWW started in the Summer when it really started 2nd or 3rd week of May. In any case I'm sure you'll get to see the new projection show


This is what I am hoping for, especially since we were in the group of folks who booked our trip during historical SWW times.

@yulilin3, did you ever think when you started this thread that it would get this crazy in 2016??


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> Oh, I sure hope you're right !!!  Showed DS5 the pics and he immediately took out his lightsabers!!
> ( then I went and booked a Sci-Fi dinner for July 2nd )



Game face on !! We are ready !!


----------



## yulilin3

LinderInWonderland said:


> This is what I am hoping for, especially since we were in the group of folks who booked our trip during historical SWW times.
> 
> @yulilin3, did you ever think when you started this thread that it would get this crazy in 2016??


I knew it would be an interesting year but never thought it would be such a roller coaster


----------



## Min Min

Finally something to look forward to for our trip in June.


----------



## yulilin3

unrelated but a heads up for anyone coming March 15th
TSMM will not be pen that day due to construction related on the third track, which is expected to open in Summer. If you had a fp for it you'll have a chance to ride anything else with it


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

yulilin3 said:


> unrelated but a heads up for anyone coming March 15th
> TSMM will not be pen that day due to construction related on the third track, which is expected to open in Summer. If you had a fp for it you'll have a chance to ride anything else with it



I thought the 3rd track was supposed to open Feb time frame.  Did it move to summer?


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I thought the 3rd track was supposed to open Feb time frame.  Did it move to summer?


Summer is the answer they'll give you if you call disney , it might open earlier though.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hmm, I"m trying to keep this all clear.  

So at this point, we just had Kylo Ren kick out Vader.  

We are going to get Phasma April 4.  Will she be kicking out Kylo Ren?

We are getting new fireworks, no one knows when they will start and when the ones now will end.

TSMM is opening a third track at some point.

Maybe Ezra and Sabine were auditioning for a character meal?  I thought I read that Kennythepirate was speculating a SW character meal.

Is that everything we don't know about this summer?


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hmm, I"m trying to keep this all clear.
> 
> So at this point, we just had Kylo Ren kick out Vader.
> 
> We are going to get Phasma April 4.  Will she be kicking out Kylo Ren?
> 
> We are getting new fireworks, no one knows when they will start and when the ones now will end.
> 
> TSMM is opening a third track at some point.
> 
> Maybe Ezra and Sabine were auditioning for a character meal?  I thought I read that Kennythepirate was speculating a SW character meal.
> 
> Is that everything we don't know about this summer?


I think that about covers it!

Though not sure Phasma will be available for M&G? Kylo Ren will be part of the stage show, so guessing he will still be meeting? But does that mean Phasma just does the processional a few times a day and nothing else?


----------



## mil2297

OMG!  We just went there today to meet Kylo Ren and  came home  to read this.  Yes!!!!!!!!!!   My son dress as Kylo Ren kept on looking to see if the stormtroopers will tell him something and they did.  He was super exited.   We stayed for the fireworks again and it was awesome!!!My kids will be super exited.  It's not SWW but is something.  Now we just need a M&G   with Rey and Ezra, Sabine, Luke and Lea!!!!!! I do hope Phasma will be  leading a mini parade.  We need like a little parade Like SWW maybe not as elaborate but if they do I think people will love that and it will be awesome!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

At this point it looks like Phasma will only lead the stormtroopers from launch bay to center stage and then beach.  I hope they at least go up on stage and stay they're for a bit so people cam get proper pics and maybe a selfie or two.  No parade announced and I haven't heard anything about a sw character meal. 
They still have sunset showcase space available so maybe a hard ticket event there?


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> unrelated but a heads up for anyone coming March 15th
> TSMM will not be pen that day due to construction related on the third track, which is expected to open in Summer. If you had a fp for it you'll have a chance to ride anything else with it



Just got mine canceled Is it only the one day, because I also have one for 3/20 that hasn't gotten canceled yet? Now I have to redo my entire plan for that day. Plus, I won't ride RNRC I need some Star Wars drinks bad right now.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Oh, I thought Phasma would be meeting.  I do wonder what Ezra and Sabine are going to do, since @yulilin3 saw auditions for them.  Honestly, I would be overjoyed if the Rebel Hangar returned.  That place was so much fun and I can't understand how that didn't make Disney buckets of money since they used an already open space and served much higher priced menu items.


----------



## soniam

I know this has been asked and posted 20 million times on here, but here we go again. What time do we need to arrive before our scheduled JTT (Jedi Trials) if DS is participating? I thought it used to be 30 minutes, but it looks like the shows are about that close together during our trip. I am having to redo my plan due to TSMM FP+ getting canceled. Thanks


----------



## figmentfan423

soniam said:


> I know this has been asked and posted 20 million times on here, but here we go again. What time do we need to arrive before our scheduled JTT (Jedi Trials) if DS is participating? I thought it used to be 30 minutes, but it looks like the shows are about that close together during our trip. I am having to redo my plan due to TSMM FP+ getting canceled. Thanks


Sign him up at rope drop HE MUST BE WITH YOU!


----------



## soniam

figmentfan423 said:


> Sign him up at rope drop HE MUST BE WITH YOU!



Thanks. I am asking about what time to arrive before our show once he is signed up.


----------



## lovethattink

Saturday we went to


soniam said:


> Thanks. I am asking about what time to arrive before our show once he is signed up.



Too much time has passed since ds did it. I can't remember. I think the report back time is 20 minutes before show time?


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> Too much time has passed since ds did it. I can't remember. I think the report back time is 20 minutes before show time?



That seems more reasonable. I think I will assume that. Thanks


----------



## figmentfan423

soniam said:


> Thanks. I am asking about what time to arrive before our show once he is signed up.


it was 30 minutes last time we did it. My baby will be too old for our summer trip


----------



## soniam

figmentfan423 said:


> it was 30 minutes last time we did it. My baby will be too old for our summer trip



When did you do it? Was it since the new show started, November I think?


----------



## figmentfan423

soniam said:


> When did you do it? Was it since the new show started, November I think?


No it was a year and 1/2 ago. They'll tell you at sign up. Plan for 30 minutes and that way you should be covered if you get stuck somewhere on the way.


----------



## soniam

figmentfan423 said:


> No it was a year and 1/2 ago. They'll tell you at sign up. Plan for 30 minutes and that way you should be covered if you get stuck somewhere on the way.



I will probably have to do that. I use Touring Plans, and it wants very precise times. So, not knowing ahead of time messes it up a bit. I guess we could go spend money in Tataouine Traders if we are early or eat a cupcake at Backlot Express, because cupcakes are the breakfast of champions Thanks


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> I will probably have to do that. I use Touring Plans, and it wants very precise times. So, not knowing ahead of time messes it up a bit. I guess we could go spend money in Tataouine Traders if we are early or eat a cupcake at Backlot Express, because cupcakes are the breakfast of champions Thanks



Or a blue milkshake at Min and Bill's. Or a PB&J milkshake at Tune in Lounge. Guess it depends on how early your return time is.


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> Or a blue milkshake at Min and Bill's. Or a PB&J milkshake at Tune in Lounge. Guess it depends on how early your return time is.



They can add alcohol to the blue milkshakes, right? We will probably skip the PB&J. All 3 of us hate peanut butter Blasphemy huh?


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> They can add alcohol to the blue milkshakes, right? We will probably skip the PB&J. All 3 of us hate peanut butter Blasphemy huh?



no alcohol that I know of, sorry.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Just got mine canceled Is it only the one day, because I also have one for 3/20 that hasn't gotten canceled yet? Now I have to redo my entire plan for that day. Plus, I won't ride RNRC I need some Star Wars drinks bad right now.


Is just that day.  I'll pm you soon


----------



## yulilin3

I hate to bring sad news,  it looks like Maul will be leaving jedi training.  No reason has been given but it could be to speed up the show,  budget cuts,  cause the whole end story goes over little kids head, .. 
Anyways,  heading there tomorrow and will confirm


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I hate to bring sad news,  it looks like Maul will be leaving jedi training.  No reason has been given but it could be to speed up the show,  budget cuts,  cause the whole end story goes over little kids head, ..
> Anyways,  heading there tomorrow and will confirm



That's a bummer!  It was an integral part of the storyline.  Without him there really is no ending.


----------



## yulilin3

again, unrelated and I'm not gonna open a thread about it but it looks like Rivers of Light will be opening April 16th, rumors of a special 2 day preview (for whom, I don't know, hoping it's for AP) and then opening on Monday April 18th for everyone, just rumors at this point


----------



## wendyt_ca

I wish they would clarify if it's going to only for the summer or if it will continue beyond the summer. It just says beginning this summer so that sounds like it will continue. We are going to in April so we will see the current fireworks and for a week in Oct so we are hoping that the new ones will be there then cause I am very excited for them!!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> again, unrelated and I'm not gonna open a thread about it but it looks like Rivers of Light will be opening April 16th, rumors of a special 2 day preview (for whom, I don't know, hoping it's for AP) and then opening on Monday April 18th for everyone, just rumors at this point


Any clue as to when the announcement will be made? I'm wondering about how many shows per night and FP. Not sure if I would book it as a FP but it's a thought and our window opens 4/5.


----------



## PSULion

soniam said:


> I know this has been asked and posted 20 million times on here, but here we go again. What time do we need to arrive before our scheduled JTT (Jedi Trials) if DS is participating? I thought it used to be 30 minutes, but it looks like the shows are about that close together during our trip. I am having to redo my plan due to TSMM FP+ getting canceled. Thanks



It's 30 min. My 2 boys participated 2 weeks ago. We got there right at 30 min and were actually some of the last to check in.


----------



## ShelleyTaylor

I have gone through many pages to no avail...would anyone mind answering (likely for the 5th time, sorry)

What is the dessert party? Does it take an adr? Will it be there in June? TIA


----------



## lovethattink

ShelleyTaylor said:


> I have gone through many pages to no avail...would anyone mind answering (likely for the 5th time, sorry)
> 
> What is the dessert party? Does it take an adr? Will it be there in June? TIA



One of the posts on the first page of this thread has all the info about cost.

You can make reservations for the party, and it's recommended to do so.

I went to the party last Saturday. Here are my pictures http://disboards.com/threads/star-wars-year-round-light-side-or-dark-side.3466651/page-4

I think page 251 had @yulilin3 review of the party.


----------



## bemccar1

HELP please!

My HS day is T, May 17th, which currently has a closing time of 8:30 PM. I have the F! Dining package @ Brown Derby booked, and there is only one show at 9 PM.

However, with the news that Star Wars fireworks will be there during our visit (!!), I'm now  unsure what that means for my plan. Is HS likely to stay open later, as I've seen for some dates in the past, with fireworks later in the night?  Or can we expect them to be around 8 PM?

I'm taking my boyfriend to WDW for the first time, and would love for us to fit in both F! and Star Wars fireworks. But we're huge Star Wars fans, so we'll prioritize the fireworks if necessary.  Or, potentially cancel our dinner (6:10 PM) if there is a Star Wars dessert party && then try to make both shows...

Sorry if this has been asked/answered before--May is turning out to be a very difficult time to plan!!!


----------



## ShelleyTaylor

lovethattink said:


> One of the posts on the first page of this thread has all the info about cost.
> 
> You can make reservations for the party, and it's recommended to do so.
> 
> I went to the party last Saturday. Here are my pictures http://disboards.com/threads/star-wars-year-round-light-side-or-dark-side.3466651/page-4
> 
> I think page 251 had @yulilin3 review of the party.




Thank you!


----------



## summerw

soniam said:


> I know this has been asked and posted 20 million times on here, but here we go again. What time do we need to arrive before our scheduled JTT (Jedi Trials) if DS is participating? I thought it used to be 30 minutes, but it looks like the shows are about that close together during our trip. I am having to redo my plan due to TSMM FP+ getting canceled. Thanks



I've never done it but we're planning on DS doing it so I've been reading up. Several places say 30 minutes, including in this post from Josh… That sucks about the TSMM FPs.

http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/ne...ns-at-backlot-express-royal-guard-burger-and/


----------



## yulilin3

Guys,  Kylo Ren replaced Darth Maul on jedi training and is awesome. Got pics to post. I'm sure there's video out there already


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Guys,  Kylo Ren replaced Darth Maul on jedi training and is awesome. Got pics to post. I'm sure there's video out there already


Here it is:


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> Any clue as to when the announcement will be made? I'm wondering about how many shows per night and FP. Not sure if I would book it as a FP but it's a thought and our window opens 4/5.


no clue on announcement, CM block out dates have been announced for April and the last 2 weeks is completely blocked out for them to bring family and friends. I am going to say that there seems to be 2 shows per night. Not sure about fp




bemccar1 said:


> HELP please!
> 
> My HS day is T, May 17th, which currently has a closing time of 8:30 PM. I have the F! Dining package @ Brown Derby booked, and there is only one show at 9 PM.
> 
> However, with the news that Star Wars fireworks will be there during our visit (!!), I'm now  unsure what that means for my plan. Is HS likely to stay open later, as I've seen for some dates in the past, with fireworks later in the night?  Or can we expect them to be around 8 PM?
> 
> I'm taking my boyfriend to WDW for the first time, and would love for us to fit in both F! and Star Wars fireworks. But we're huge Star Wars fans, so we'll prioritize the fireworks if necessary.  Or, potentially cancel our dinner (6:10 PM) if there is a Star Wars dessert party && then try to make both shows...
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked/answered before--May is turning out to be a very difficult time to plan!!!


8pm would be early for fireworks in May, if there are fireworks at that time expect them to be later and park hours might be extended. Just try and keep your plan as flexible as possible for now and keep an eye on this thread


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from our volunteer shift at the Princess Half (5:30am until 11am) and then a quick trip to DHS. We got our BB8 ears, but the stock was low. Stephanie got to meet Kylo for the first time with the Visa card meet (5 minute wait) and she loved him, here are some pics
snapchatting, Kylo was talking at this point wartning about  joining the Resistance




photopass free downloads








Then we headed to JT and found the nice surprise about Kylo joining the show


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

regarding Rivers of Light a  mid level CM that we know told us in January(when we were down there)  that they were aiming for three 22 minute shows per night (they were working on cutting down the time - at that point shows were 28 minutes each and that was going to make it hard to get 3 shows in).   I didn't ask about FP but should have


----------



## OZMom

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from our volunteer shift at the Princess Half (5:30am until 11am) and then a quick trip to DHS. We got our BB8 ears, but the stock was low. Stephanie got to meet Kylo for the first time with the Visa card meet (5 minute wait) and she loved him, here are some pics
> snapchatting, Kylo was talking at this point wartning about  joining the Resistance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photopass free downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we headed to JT and found the nice surprise about Kylo joining the show



My younger DS is going to FREAK OUT to learn this in the morning. Kylo Ren has been his favorite since the first time we saw the 3 blade lightsaber. It's going to make his day


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Everyone watching the Disneyland 60th special on ABC?! I expect to see every frame of the Star Wars Experience related portion dissected online soon!!


----------



## keepswimming76

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Everyone watching the Disneyland 60th special on ABC?! I expect to see every frame of the Star Wars Experience related portion dissected online soon!!



Our whole family watched! So excited for Star Wars Land!


----------



## Iowamomof4

I missed it, so I'd love a recap of any news or tidbits related to SW Land!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to share this article from WDWMagic cause it has basically the same things I was thinking http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...l-shows-new-concept-art-of-star-wars-land.htm
First of all, the size of this land looks massive, and I'm considering only up to the point where the tallest structures in the background are.





Millenium Falcon ride sounds like a TSMM concept, you get to shoo and target things
The Stormtrooper ride sounds like Spiderman, 3D probably, relying heavily on screens and movement
But the thing that got me most excited was the look of immersion which Disney has been lacking and Universal has taken full advantage as you can see in both HP lands.


----------



## yulilin3

not the best quality video but I found this one about the SWLand segment


----------



## yulilin3

OZMom said:


> My younger DS is going to FREAK OUT to learn this in the morning. Kylo Ren has been his favorite since the first time we saw the 3 blade lightsaber. It's going to make his day


remember that kids don't get to fight him, they still only fight Vader or the Seventh Sister but it's really cool when Kylo comes out to confront Nedriss


----------



## AThrillingChase

I have to say that initially when they announced these lands and said they would be based on new movies, not originals, I was skeptical. But of course TFA was better than I Could have hoped (  JJ). So now I am even more excited to see what they do with this. The dining choices specifically. That "market" sounds like Harambe market at AK to me. And I would bet the cantina will be similar to Maz's. The dining club looks like it could be really interesting too. So in other words, we should all start stalking the ADR page...now.


----------



## yulilin3

I wonder what they come up with, there's no real mention of food in Star Wars so whatever it is, it should be interesting.
I've been obsessing over the wide angle photo trying to figure out where SWLand will be.
I don't see Star Tours at all in that picture since all the structures have a round design on the roof, and also it looks like a street leading up to it, so I was thinking Streets of America but then ST would be far away.
The other option is that ST is somewhere in the middle of that picture but then it would mean that Muppets and Mama Melrose would be gone.
And I have a lot of things to do today but I keep coming back to that picture...I need help.


----------



## Isildur's Bane

Iowamomof4 said:


> I missed it, so I'd love a recap of any news or tidbits related to SW Land!


 
well we now have an official opening time straight from Harrison Ford:  "soon"  lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

Guests were allowed into DHS over an hour early this morning to sign up for Jedi Training! They then waited at the internal ropes for the park to officially open.

For those going to DHS soon, keep checking if this sign-up procedure remains. Guests who arrive 45 minutes before official park open could find themselves 30 minutes behind the early arrivals for Jedi sign-ups. Interesting procedure!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-jta-procedure.3486009/


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Guests were allowed into DHS over an hour early this morning to sign up for Jedi Training! They then waited at the internal ropes for the park to officially open.
> 
> For those going to DHS soon, keep checking if this sign-up procedure remains. Guests who arrive 45 minutes before official park open could find themselves 30 minutes behind the early arrivals for Jedi sign-ups. Interesting procedure!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-jta-procedure.3486009/


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Guests were allowed into DHS over an hour early this morning to sign up for Jedi Training! They then waited at the internal ropes for the park to officially open.
> 
> For those going to DHS soon, keep checking if this sign-up procedure remains. Guests who arrive 45 minutes before official park open could find themselves 30 minutes behind the early arrivals for Jedi sign-ups. Interesting procedure!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-jta-procedure.3486009/


How would we be able to check this? Just from word of mouth on the boards? Or is there anything official?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> How would we be able to check this? Just from word of mouth on the boards? Or is there anything official?


Jedi sign-up procedure has never been "official" and the best thing to do is follow this thread or specifically follow @yulilin3's posts. Yulilin is in the park on a weekly basis and keeps everyone updated.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Isildur's Bane said:


> well we now have an official opening time straight from Harrison Ford:  "soon"  lol



If Han Says it, it must be true.
Sort of.
Actually, that is a very Han Solo thing for Ford to say.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> If Han Says it, it must be true.
> Sort of.
> Actually, that is a very Han Solo thing for Ford to say.


Yeah, I don't trust Solo...didn't he always tell Jabba and everyone else that he would pay them back "soon"


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if this picture is part of the WDWMagic story


----------



## Lee Matthews

That image above to me really looks like it could be Echo Lake.

Excited about the new Firework show that i can check out in September


----------



## Ilivetogo

So cute ... all lined up getting ready for training ...


----------



## preemiemama

Lee Matthews said:


> That image above to me really looks like it could be Echo Lake.


I actually thought of the area in front of LMA- wasn't that a circular area in front? And it would make sense with the Streets of America/Monsters Inc closures?


----------



## AThrillingChase

preemiemama said:


> I actually thought of the area in front of LMA- wasn't that a circular area in front? And it would make sense with the Streets of America/Monsters Inc closures?



I hadn't thought of that - but I can completely see it now that you mention it!


----------



## yulilin3

Here are better quality pictures


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> I actually thought of the area in front of LMA- wasn't that a circular area in front? And it would make sense with the Streets of America/Monsters Inc closures?


that was my first impression as well. Not that it matters they are still demolishing everything and rebuilding. I just don't see how they will manage to build around Star Tours, especially having Muppets right next door, we have official confirmation that Muppets are not leaving anytime soon (which could very well mean this year) but how are they going to make this work? I guess I'll obsess over this for the next couple of years 
Unless they will leave ST as a space port and then the new land (planet) is further down


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> that was my first impression as well. Not that it matters they are still demolishing everything and rebuilding. I just don't see how they will manage to build around Star Tours, especially having Muppets right next door, we have official confirmation that Muppets are not leaving anytime soon (which could very well mean this year) but how are they going to make this work? I guess I'll obsess over this for the next couple of years
> Unless they will leave ST as a space port and then the new land (planet) is further down


I'm sure we won't know until they want us to- unfortunately! I think they need Muppets right now as an attraction. And it would be easy enough to convert the space to something for Star Wars land when they are ready. With Pizza Planet closed and rumors of MM next, as well  as everything else in that area closing, it seems odd that Muppets would remain indefinitely. Maybe they will do a "Pigs in Space" redo and theme it to Star Wars...


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> that was my first impression as well. Not that it matters they are still demolishing everything and rebuilding. I just don't see how they will manage to build around Star Tours, especially having Muppets right next door, we have official confirmation that Muppets are not leaving anytime soon (which could very well mean this year) but how are they going to make this work? I guess I'll obsess over this for the next couple of years
> Unless they will leave ST as a space port and then the new land (planet) is further down



Nah, I think it's pretty straightforward - Once Toy Story land is finished they wall up everything around Star Tours and make it only accessible from "muppet land" - then they tear down Indiana Jones area and maybe echo lake - although my gut feel is they'll extend behind Star Tours (they have to anyway because just echo lake and Indiana Jones isn't enough space for an entire Star Wars land... I think... I guess AdventureLand isn't really all that large an area...)


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

hiroMYhero said:


> Guests were allowed into DHS over an hour early this morning to sign up for Jedi Training! They then waited at the internal ropes for the park to officially open.
> 
> For those going to DHS soon, keep checking if this sign-up procedure remains. Guests who arrive 45 minutes before official park open could find themselves 30 minutes behind the early arrivals for Jedi sign-ups. Interesting procedure!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/new-jta-procedure.3486009/


any word on if it was just JTA folks let in early or if everyone else could go in early / wait by the 'ropes'?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> any word on if it was just JTA folks let in early or if everyone else could go in early / wait by the 'ropes'?


Was at Rope Drop this morning. Only breakfast guests entered through the far left tapstile. 

All other guests waited until park open at 8:50. No JTTT signage at the entrance tapstiles - CMs with signs were at the Hollywood and Vine (Starbucks) intersection.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Nah, I think it's pretty straightforward - Once Toy Story land is finished they wall up everything around Star Tours and make it only accessible from "muppet land" - then they tear down Indiana Jones area and maybe echo lake - although my gut feel is they'll extend behind Star Tours (they have to anyway because just echo lake and Indiana Jones isn't enough space for an entire Star Wars land... I think... I guess AdventureLand isn't really all that large an area...)


I just came from DHS and met with @hiroMYhero  we walked around trying to get our Imagineers hard hats on and figure out where Star Wars Land will be.
If the do keep Muppets I feel they will make a path behind the current Star Tours ride building. That way once you hit Star Tours and to the right (where the speeder bike is) that where SWLand will start, then take over all of Streets of America, eventually ending where Catastrophe Canyon is. 
Toy Story Land will be right next to TSMM and behind that ride building where all the old offices and the old Studios backlot Tour used to go.
I feel they will keep Echo Lake and it's surroundings as they are.
That's my opinion anyways.


----------



## yulilin3

sort of related. They opened more spots for the SW half, here's the wording on the HUB
_ The new Star Wars race at Walt Disney World Resort will be an intergalactic experience involving kids' races, a 5K and a 10K in addition to the half marathon, *plus a variety of Star Wars experiences*, medals,* events* and merchandise inspired by a galaxy far, far away. Among its many features will be a unique 13.1-mile course that propels runners through Epcot, Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park and Disney's Hollywood Studios and finishes at ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex._


----------



## Skywise

hiroMYhero said:


> Was at Rope Drop this morning. Only breakfast guests entered through the far left tapstile.
> 
> All other guests waited until park open at 8:50. No JTTT signage at the entrance tapstiles - CMs with signs were at the Hollywood and Vine (Starbucks) intersection.



"You didn't see any JTA lines yesterday."
"I didn't see any JTA lines yesterday."


----------



## Wendydagny

I'm sure this has been asked and answered, but I scrolled through several pages and saw nothing. 

Any word on if the fireworks dessert party will be extended since the fireworks were?

Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wendydagny said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered, but I scrolled through several pages and saw nothing.
> 
> Any word on if the fireworks dessert party will be extended since the fireworks were?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think it's currently set to go beyond Mar 19. I don't recall any announcement updating that, and I've been in the lookout!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't think it's currently set to go beyond Mar 19. I don't recall any announcement updating that, and I've been in the lookout!


that's correct, no word on extension also no word for dessert party for the new fireworks show either but on the DPB she said that they are finalizing details on that and would have an update "soon"


----------



## CJK

Has the dance party definitely been discontinued now in front of the Great Movie ride?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Has the dance party definitely been discontinued now in front of the Great Movie ride?


I haven't been in the evening but there are planters now all around Center Stage and I saw Bolt meeting earlier in the day. And there's no mention of the dance party on the schedule.


----------



## czmom

What is everyone's thoughts on whether or not SitS will continue in May? We will be at DHS on May 4, and would love to see the fireworks. Otherwise, we may hop to AK and see RoL instead.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder what they come up with, there's no real mention of food in Star Wars.


They mention food in the books, including the "new EU" they are building. Muja fruit is constantly mentioned. I wonder if they will try to make food like they would have in SW or just names that are related, like they did for Rebel Hangar. Which reminds me...since speculation can be fun! With the possible addition of Sabine & Ezra, possibly others, I wonder if they are trying to bring Rebel Hangar back. I feel like its possible but as a more traditional experience. We thoroughly enjoyed it the way it was, but I can see Disney trying to up the price.

Also, ODS has been asking to go back. DH isn't interested until SWL opens, but I have been thinking about a short trip for ODS and me. With the summer fireworks announcement, I may have to see if I can find time. We have a busy summer as it is. OTOH, we will hopefully be going to each coast for the 2017 SW half marathons. Decisions decisions.


----------



## akfan513

This might have already been asked and may be too early to know any info, but I was wondering there are any rumors about if the SWaGFFA show would be a FP option or if it will just be first come first serve.  I am not that familiar with the stage it is on or the amount of seating that area has.  Planning a trip for the fourth of July and I know it is going to be crazy busy.  Trying to be as planned as I can, but with all of these new announcements, there is a lot up in the air.  Exciting changes, but ones that leave question marks.  Thanks to anyone who has some insight on seating or FP option for the Star Wars stage show is much appreciated!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Has the dance party definitely been discontinued now in front of the Great Movie ride?


Yes. It has been discontinued as of last weekend.


----------



## pangyal

I'm sure this is probably just echoing, but I wanted to mention that we found a last minute adr last week to Hollywood and Vine for 8am and were allowed to sign up at 8 for JTA. So, that is definitely continuing for the time being!


----------



## yulilin3

akfan513 said:


> This might have already been asked and may be too early to know any info, but I was wondering there are any rumors about if the SWaGFFA show would be a FP option or if it will just be first come first serve.  I am not that familiar with the stage it is on or the amount of seating that area has.  Planning a trip for the fourth of July and I know it is going to be crazy busy.  Trying to be as planned as I can, but with all of these new announcements, there is a lot up in the air.  Exciting changes, but ones that leave question marks.  Thanks to anyone who has some insight on seating or FP option for the Star Wars stage show is much appreciated!


SWaGFFA=Star Wars a Galaxy Far Far Away is the stage show that will start April 4th performed several times a day at Center Stage, it will probably not have fp since it's going to be like Dream Along with Mickey in front of the castle several times a day
To kick off Summer they will have SWaGS= Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular, new fireworks,laser, projection show once nightly. This one will probably offer a dessert party so no fp option for it either


----------



## Disney Fool

Any more clues as to exactly when "summer" starts for the new stuff?


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Fool said:


> Any more clues as to exactly when "summer" starts for the new stuff?


no clues, just says "to kick off Summer" if we go by what they have considered Summer before it would be mid May


----------



## BridgetR3

Disney Fool said:


> Any more clues as to exactly when "summer" starts for the new stuff?



I am afraid this may mean "Summer" as in the start of the summer events of year's past such as the Frozen Summer Fun which starts mid-June.  I'm hoping for May but thinking we may miss it this trip.


----------



## Jfsag123

BridgetR3 said:


> I am afraid this may mean "Summer" as in the start of the summer events of year's past such as the Frozen Summer Fun which starts mid-June.  I'm hoping for May but thinking we may miss it this trip.



True, but Frozen Summer Fun started mid-June because SWW was scheduled up to that point, which was also classified as "Summer."  I know it's could def be wishful thinking on my part, as I have a June trip coming up, but I really think this stuff will launch in May.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Jfsag123 said:


> True, but Frozen Summer Fun started mid-June because SWW was scheduled up to that point, which was also classified as "Summer."  I know it's could def be wishful thinking on my part, as I have a June trip coming up, but I really think this stuff will launch in May.



A very good point, indeed.


----------



## pens4821

We just got back and just wanted to say we really enjoyed the fireworks. We were by 50s cafe one evening as recommended here and the view was amazing. We also watched them from back near the bus entrance (kinda between the buses and boats) one evening (so we could get on a bus easier which worked out amazingly) and they were still good. Couldn't hear the music the whole time (bits and pieces) but they were still great. Thanks to all for the suggestions on viewing areas!


----------



## akfan513

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGFFA=Star Wars a Galaxy Far Far Away is the stage show that will start April 4th performed several times a day at Center Stage, it will probably not have fp since it's going to be like Dream Along with Mickey in front of the castle several times a day
> To kick off Summer they will have SWaGS= Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular, new fireworks,laser, projection show once nightly. This one will probably offer a dessert party so no fp option for it either



Thank you!  That helps!


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Do any savvy Disney veterans have a sense of what time the SWaGS show is likely to take place on Saturday nights in the late summer?  (Specifically, September 3.)  I am trying to plan out a schedule so that I can be ready make ADRs.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## yulilin3

Grasshopper2016 said:


> Do any savvy Disney veterans have a sense of what time the SWaGS show is likely to take place on Saturday nights in the late summer?  (Specifically, September 3.)  I am trying to plan out a schedule so that I can be ready make ADRs.  Thanks for your help.


around 10pm? maybe?


----------



## yulilin3

Just wanted to pop in and say that I have not forgotten about this thread, there's just nothing new to report, not even rumor-wise 
As always, if I hear something I'll post here first.


----------



## CJK

I'm curious to find out whether the dessert party will continue this summer or not. Do we know if it has been selling well this winter?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I'm curious to find out whether the dessert party will continue this summer or not. Do we know if it has been selling well this winter?


some days it's sold out but most of them it hasn't. My only worry with this is that to be able to watch the new show will be from Hollywood Blvd since there will be projections on the GMR facade, so watching from Echo Lake won't be an option. If they continue with the dessert party it will take a big chunk of space.
Also knowing that they only way to watch it will be Hollywood Blvd they could offer a dessert party and increase the price


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> around 10pm? maybe?


Is that your guess for summer as well? I will be there in July and want to have an evening saved for it.


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> Is that your guess for summer as well? I will be there in July and want to have an evening saved for it.


yeah, that's my guess for Summer as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

Just wanted to pop in to say that we watched SitS fireworks from Echo Lake last weekend and the view was truly amazing. I just wish the music was louder over there. We could still hear it, it just wasn't as "in your face" as from the dessert party area, so took away from the experience a bit. But it was free, and a far better view


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I'll be in the world april 14.  I know the stage show is supposed to be going at that point.  Are the new fireworks something that is definitely starting in the vague term of 'summer'?

So I just have the show to look forward to?  Not saying that in a negative way.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I'll be in the world april 14.  I know the stage show is supposed to be going at that point.  Are the new fireworks something that is definitely starting in the vague term of 'summer'?
> 
> So I just have the show to look forward to?  Not saying that in a negative way.


And the processional. 

But I imagine the current SW fireworks will run until the new ones start?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I'll be in the world april 14.  I know the stage show is supposed to be going at that point.  Are the new fireworks something that is definitely starting in the vague term of 'summer'?
> 
> So I just have the show to look forward to?  Not saying that in a negative way.


now word on extension of SiTS but I would guess they would extend it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

C3PO and R2-D2 made it to the Oscars last night with their new friend BB-8. This is the most complete YouTube I could find:





C3PO also met Lady Gaga backstage:


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> C3PO and R2-D2 made it to the Oscars last night with their new friend BB-8. This is the most complete YouTube I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C3PO also met Lady Gaga backstage:


Steph and I were wondering if it was Anthony Daniel but watching the Gaga video I see that it was Chris Bartlett, since his wife, Rachel is in the background taking pics...I wish the Droid's moment would've been longer on stage


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Steph and I were wondering if it was Anthony Daniel but watching the Gaga video I see that it was Chris Bartlett, since his wife, Rachel is in the background taking pics...I wish the Droid's moment would've been longer on stage


I knew you would notice her in the video so I didn't mention her! She and Chris even walked the red carpet - so exciting, from WDW CM to VIPs at the Oscars.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> C3PO and R2-D2 made it to the Oscars last night with their new friend BB-8. This is the most complete YouTube I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C3PO also met Lady Gaga backstage:


Oh! So there WAS a part of that show worth watching! Thx for posting!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I knew you would notice her in the video so I didn't mention her! She and Chris even walked the red carpet - so exciting, from WDW CM to VIPs at the Oscars.


she is the nicest person  I'm so happy for them


----------



## hiroMYhero

If anyone is still shopping for rawthreads.com SW running shirts/clothes, they are having a special for today only: $29 dollars off a purchase of $100.
Code: LEAPDAY


----------



## isabellea

At Hollywood Studios today and I had to cancel the dessert party because of my youngest. When should we go to the Echo lake spot for best view? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

isabellea said:


> At Hollywood Studios today and I had to cancel the dessert party because of my youngest. When should we go to the Echo lake spot for best view? Thanks!


At least 45 minutes before the fireworks begin for the best selection of seating.

Last Monday, I went to the Echo Lake ledge area at 7:15 for the 8:00 fireworks and there were at least 10 people already seated. By 7:50, the ledge was filled and people were standing at the lakeside railing.


----------



## isabellea

hiroMYhero said:


> At least 45 minutes before the fireworks begin for the best selection of seating.
> 
> Last Monday, I went to the Echo Lake ledge area at 7:15 for the 8:00 fireworks and there were at least 10 people already seated. By 7:50, the ledge was filled and people were standing at the lakeside railing.



Thank you!


----------



## Paendrag

I haven't seen anything on the _D-Tech Me _Star Wars figurines.  Now that SWW is no more, is there any word on whether they will continue to do this somewhere on property.?


----------



## yulilin3

Paendrag said:


> I haven't seen anything on the _D-Tech Me _Star Wars figurines.  Now that SWW is no more, is there any word on whether they will continue to do this somewhere on property.?


a friend of mine on fb asked me this same question. The CM at DHS don't even know what I;m talking about and there just doesn't seem to be any space for it, especially after they close Watto's Grotto


----------



## Paendrag

Hopefully, they put it somewhere. I already have 5 of them, but some friends have shown interest in getting their own.  

Don't they already do _D-Tech Me _Princess figurines somewhere at Disney Springs?


----------



## yulilin3

Paendrag said:


> Hopefully, they put it somewhere. I already have 5 of them, but some friends have shown interest in getting their own.
> 
> Don't they already do _D-Tech Me _Princess figurines somewhere at Disney Springs?


they used too but they took it away


----------



## Cluelyss

Do we think that the fireworks (either the existing show beyond 4/30 or the new one when it begins) will continue to be offered at or around 9:45 during the summer months? While I realize park hours change all the time, we will be there in June when HS is showing an 8:30 close with 9:00 F! So just wondering whee the SW show might fit in??


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Do we think that the fireworks (either the existing show beyond 4/30 or the new one when it begins) will continue to be offered at or around 9:45 during the summer months? While I realize park hours change all the time, we will be there in June when HS is showing an 8:30 close with 9:00 F! So just wondering whee the SW show might fit in??


9:45pm or 10pm I'm thinking


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> 9:45pm or 10pm I'm thinking


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Kinda annoyed we still don't have times for the SW show that starts in a month, but I guess I should be used to this. 
No info at all on SitS, if it'll be extended beyond April or when the new nighttime show will start. Still checking every day


----------



## Music City Mama

We'll be there the first week of June and I'm really hoping the new show will have started. I'll be really disappointed if it's an in-between period between the 2 shows with nothing.


----------



## czmom

yulilin3 said:


> Kinda annoyed we still don't have times for the SW show that starts in a month, but I guess I should be used to this.
> No info at all on SitS, if it'll be extended beyond April or when the new nighttime show will start. Still checking every day



Same here! I do my FP tonight and I'm trying to plan out my day. Disney is on a roll with announcements lately, so hopefully soon!


----------



## czmom

Music City Mama said:


> We'll be there the first week of June and I'm really hoping the new show will have started. I'll be really disappointed if it's an in-between period between the 2 shows with nothing.



I agree! We are going in May and really hoping for fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe I should keep being "annoyed",  on the HUB it just popped up the page for SWaGS and it has an opening date of 5/27, same day as the Frozen attraction at Epcot. Again take this as a rumor until Disney announces.
Checked the SWaGFFA page as well and it has the opening date as 4/4 so fingers crossed for the 5/27 for the nighttime show to be true. It would put it relatively close to when SWW would've started.


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars the Force Awakens comes out on BluRay and DVD April 5th, look at all the bonus features:
http://www.starwars.com/news/its-true-all-of-it-star-wars-the-force-awakens-is-coming-home
It looks like I'll be getting mine at Target


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe I should keep being "annoyed",  on the HUB it just popped up the page for SWaGS and it has an opening date of 5/27, same day as the Frozen attraction at Epcot. Again take this as a rumor until Disney announces.
> Checked the SWaGFFA page as well and it has the opening date as 4/4 so fingers crossed for the 5/27 for the nighttime show to be true. It would put it relatively close to when SWW would've started.



Please help me with the new acronyms.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe I should keep being "annoyed",  on the HUB it just popped up the page for SWaGS and it has an opening date of 5/27, same day as the Frozen attraction at Epcot. Again take this as a rumor until Disney announces.
> Checked the SWaGFFA page as well and it has the opening date as 4/4 so fingers crossed for the 5/27 for the nighttime show to be true. It would put it relatively close to when SWW would've started.


Ohhh...(another) that would be good....


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Please help me with the new acronyms.


Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away= SWaGFFA is the stage show presented several times a day starting April 4th
Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular=SWaGS is the night fireworks/laser/projection show that seems to start May 27th


----------



## LinderInWonderland

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away= SWaGFFA is the stage show presented several times a day starting April 4th
> Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular=SWaGS is the night fireworks/laser/projection show that seems to start May 27th


I will be happy that we get SWaGFFA on our trip.
I will be happy that we get SWaGFFA on our trip.
I WILL NOT CRY that we leave WDW on May 22.
I. WILL. NOT...


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars the Force Awakens comes out on BluRay and DVD April 5th, look at all the bonus features:
> http://www.starwars.com/news/its-true-all-of-it-star-wars-the-force-awakens-is-coming-home
> It looks like I'll be getting mine at Target



Has anyone ever done the online pre-order? I am not going to be able to contain myself waiting if it doesn't arrive in the mail that day...but I am also well aware that Target only gets so many copies of the special editions per store and don't want to get sold out. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Has anyone ever done the online pre-order? I am not going to be able to contain myself waiting if it doesn't arrive in the mail that day...but I am also well aware that Target only gets so many copies of the special editions per store and don't want to get sold out. Thoughts anyone?


I'm going to see if they have the pick up at store option. That way you pre-order it so you are guaranteed to get it and then go to the store at whatever time is convenient.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars the Force Awakens comes out on BluRay and DVD April 5th, look at all the bonus features:
> http://www.starwars.com/news/its-true-all-of-it-star-wars-the-force-awakens-is-coming-home
> It looks like I'll be getting mine at Target



You would think the Disney would find a way to incorporate all those features for a super-duper edition available only through Disney. Guess I'll have to choose for now. Then they'll have new improved versions in 3-5 years, doggone it.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars the Force Awakens comes out on BluRay and DVD April 5th, look at all the bonus features:
> http://www.starwars.com/news/its-true-all-of-it-star-wars-the-force-awakens-is-coming-home
> It looks like I'll be getting mine at Target


They were also having a deal that you got a $5 gift card for pre-ordering (maybe that was just the DVD because it isn't a "new" deal) so I wonder if that is still going on....


----------



## yulilin3

Just checked, Target has a : this item is not available for order pickup or ship to store


----------



## ArielSRL

AThrillingChase said:


> Has anyone ever done the online pre-order? I am not going to be able to contain myself waiting if it doesn't arrive in the mail that day...but I am also well aware that Target only gets so many copies of the special editions per store and don't want to get sold out. Thoughts anyone?


I've done it for Hunger Games (from Target) and I got it the day I was supposed to.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked, Target has a : this item is not available for order pickup or ship to store



Yeah I think I tried that with Age of Ultron and they didn't have the option either. It takes a little while, I could do pick up in store, but only about an hour or two after the store opened.


----------



## AThrillingChase

https://corporate.target.com/careers/global-locations/distribution-center-locations

If this helps anyone get an idea


----------



## Cluelyss

AThrillingChase said:


> Has anyone ever done the online pre-order? I am not going to be able to contain myself waiting if it doesn't arrive in the mail that day...but I am also well aware that Target only gets so many copies of the special editions per store and don't want to get sold out. Thoughts anyone?


I've preordered through the Disney store before, and have actually received a day in advance most times. That's where I ordered TFA, so fingered crossed! They are also offering a free lithograph with purchase and $10 off your next order.


----------



## czmom

Question about Jedi Training times. We want an evening time for the lighting effects, but aren't going until May. It won't get dark until after 8:00. Do they have later shows in May?


----------



## hiroMYhero

czmom said:


> Question about Jedi Training times. We want an evening time for the lighting effects, but aren't going until May. It won't get dark until after 8:00. Do they have later shows in May?


The latest show is at 7:10. The scheduling is unlikely to change due to all the resort-wide cutbacks and the fact that there are two groups for every Jedi Training session. The 8:00 session has already been removed from the schedule.


----------



## czmom

hiroMYhero said:


> The latest show is at 7:10. The scheduling is unlikely to change due to all the resort-wide cutbacks and the fact that there are two groups for every Jedi Training session. The 8:00 session has already been removed from the schedule.



Big bummer!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> The latest show is at 7:10. The scheduling is unlikely to change due to all the resort-wide cutbacks and the fact that there are two groups for every Jedi Training session. The 8:00 session has already been removed from the schedule.


Do you think they'd light up the light sabers at the 7:10 show? Would it even be noticeable if they did? We are there the first week of June. I had initial planned Jedi training for first thing but then DS said he wanted to do it at night with the light sabers lit up so I switched it to nighttime (7:10).


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Not sure if anyone knows but will r2d2 or bb8 ever be at launch bay???


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Do you think they'd light up the light sabers at the 7:10 show? Would it even be noticeable if they did? We are there the first week of June. I had initial planned Jedi training for first thing but then DS said he wanted to do it at night with the light sabers lit up so I switched it to nighttime (7:10).


I watched the show around 5:00ish last week and the lights were on the set and sabers and were noticeable. They'll light them up for the last set. That's your best option otherwise your choice is a show in full daylight.


----------



## yulilin3

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Not sure if anyone knows but will r2d2 or bb8 ever be at launch bay???


BB8 is in the exhibit with Rey and Rey's Speeder, you can get a picture there, but if you mean to meet and greet I'm not sure.
R2D2 is not there at all, not even as part of an exhibit


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars the Force Awakens comes out on BluRay and DVD April 5th, look at all the bonus features:
> http://www.starwars.com/news/its-true-all-of-it-star-wars-the-force-awakens-is-coming-home
> It looks like I'll be getting mine at Target



I was so hoping it was going to be early April so I could stop stressing over what to get my son for his birthday this year.  And I'm sure he won't mind if it's watched before his birthday, right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

redbubble has a cute R2 design on shirts, phone cases and even leggings! Designed by a friend of my CM friend:
http://www.redbubble.com/people/toddhengge/works/21122108-r2deco


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/star-wars-r2-d2-builder-tony-dyson-dies/story?id=37399686


----------



## figmentfan423

39CINDERELLA said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/star-wars-r2-d2-builder-tony-dyson-dies/story?id=37399686


----------



## ErinF

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe I should keep being "annoyed", on the HUB it just popped up the page for SWaGS and it has an opening date of 5/27, same day as the Frozen attraction at Epcot. Again take this as a rumor until Disney announces.



I know it's in California, but they just announced the new Frozen live show at DCA will open May 27.  Hmmmm, do we see a possible pattern here?  Friday, May 27 is the start of Memorial day weekend....


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinF said:


> I know it's in California, but they just announced the new Frozen live show at DCA will open May 27.  Hmmmm, do we see a possible pattern here?  Friday, May 27 is the start of Memorial day weekend....


Since we arrive May 26, I'm hoping it's all true!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Jusr checked the HUB and the switched the opening date for SWaGS to "coming soon" when yesterday it said May 27th. ugh these people...


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Jusr checked the HUB and the switched the opening date for SWaGS to "coming soon" when yesterday it said May 27th. ugh these people...



Hopefully, that means sooner than 5/27


----------



## yulilin3

I'm expecting Disney police to come knocking at my door and take away my computer


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm expecting Disney police to come knocking at my door and take away my computer



Actually, they would take away your Mouse Ears


----------



## Supermom3

yulilin3 said:


> I'm expecting Disney police to come knocking at my door and take away my computer



I do not post often, but I have read this entire thread from when it began. I appreciate all you do to keep us informed. 

We will be there May 24-30. Originally booked, hoping for SWW, but now excited about some of these new events. Our DHS days were going to be an afternoon/evening on 5/24 and a morning on 5/28. I'm thinking that I need to juggle my 5/28 plans to be in DHS in the evening that day.


----------



## yulilin3

Supermom3 said:


> I do not post often, but I have read this entire thread from when it began. I appreciate all you do to keep us informed.
> 
> We will be there May 24-30. Originally booked, hoping for SWW, but now excited about some of these new events. Our DHS days were going to be an afternoon/evening on 5/24 and a morning on 5/28. I'm thinking that I need to juggle my 5/28 plans to be in DHS in the evening that day.


hopefully we will have opening dates by the end of April.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Got to ride Star Tours, build 2 droids, let my DS5 pick the Kylo Ren light saber, watch the Luke Skywalker movie, meet Chewie (best hug) and watch Symphony in the Stars yesterday = most excellent day.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> I'm expecting Disney police to come knocking at my door and take away my computer


that would be entertaining .... I'll bring the popcorn (in my tie fighter bucket)


----------



## webcreatrix

Any word or speculation yet on SW dining events? We're traveling in June. Hoping for the Vader breakfast again or a dessert party for fireworks.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

webcreatrix said:


> Any word or speculation yet on SW dining events? We're traveling in June. Hoping for the Vader breakfast again or a dessert party for fireworks.



I'd be satisfied with the Rebel Hangar.  Best SW dining experience I ever had, and I've done both the Sci Fi breakfast and the Hollywood and Vine dinner.


----------



## soniam

webcreatrix said:


> Any word or speculation yet on SW dining events? We're traveling in June. Hoping for the Vader breakfast again or a dessert party for fireworks.



There has been no talk of any SW dining. A character breakfast at Sci-Fi is doubtful, since they started their own breakfast. No more Disney characters dressed up as Star Wars characters, so no Jedi Mickey meal. It has not been confirmed absolutely for the summer, but the thinking is no SW dining, other than the QS SW-themed food at Backlot Express.

EDIT: As for the fireworks dessert party, it technically ends 3/19, but they could possibly continue it. There is no news one way or the other though. There has been talk that the location of the new fireworks and Chinese Theater projections could make a dessert party either difficult or not desirable because of the view.


----------



## keepswimming76

soniam said:


> There has been no talk of any SW dining. A character breakfast at Sci-Fi is doubtful, since they started their own breakfast. No more Disney characters dressed up as Star Wars characters, so no Jedi Mickey meal. It has not been confirmed absolutely for the summer, but the thinking is no SW dining, other than the QS SW-themed food at Backlot Express.
> 
> .



This annoys me.  I received a call from  Disney in response to a complaint email I sent in November regarding Star Wars weekends ending.  She told me to expect some sort of Star Wars dining experience in 2016 and  said they are working out the details.  But I've heard nothing on this since.


----------



## soniam

keepswimming76 said:


> This annoys me.  I received a call from  Disney in response to a complaint email I sent in November regarding Star Wars weekends ending.  She told me to expect some sort of Star Wars dining experience in 2016 and  said they are working out the details.  But I've heard nothing on this since.



When did you get the call? I think the effects of the construction, and some other silly things like no Disney SW characters, caught a lot of them off guard, and plans had to change.


----------



## psac

We went to the Launch Pad today. I haven't been monitoring the thread, but I was surprised that Chewie didn't have his growl like he did back in December. That was one of the super special things the first time. It was still fun without it though. And he scolded my wife for wearing a Vader tee shirt. 

Kylo Ren was super creepy. Like really creepy. Very different vibe from Vader meet.  Gave us the willies, but that's a good thing for that character!  The pictures came out bad though. His helmet doesn't photograph well, I don't think. 

The Stormtroopers did a great job of getting themselves into people's pictures while staying in character.  They didn't do that last time. It was really well done. Got some great pics out of them!


----------



## Hydra

We booked our Disney wedding on May 4th for this year assuming they would do something spectacular on "Star Wars Day." Gee-wiz I hope they announce something more than a merch day soon


----------



## yulilin3

webcreatrix said:


> Any word or speculation yet on SW dining events? We're traveling in June. Hoping for the Vader breakfast again or a dessert party for fireworks.


no word at all. Last I heard they were discontinuing the Jedi Mickey and friends dinner because they wanted to go more traditional. So that's out.
SW breakfast I'm not sure is coming back.
We only have Rebel hangar left, but no rumors about that either


----------



## hawaiiangal

It looks like Symphony in the Stars Dessert Party will be extended beyond the original March 19th end date. Dates through the end of April are showing up now, and you can click into them but its not available to book yet.....


----------



## czmom

Now they need to extend fireworks into May!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

czmom said:


> Now they need to extend fireworks into May!



I'm definitely waiting on this!  I don't care if it's the current SitS or the brand new show, I just want something.


----------



## czmom

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I'm definitely waiting on this!  I don't care if it's the current SitS or the brand new show, I just want something.



Same here!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Good to hear!  Though I must admit, with all of the moving pieces for our Apr and Aug trips, I'm beginning to sing this little song in my head every time I hear a new development: "I am slowly going crazy, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, switch.  Crazy going slowly am I, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, switch..."


----------



## keepswimming76

soniam said:


> When did you get the call? I think the effects of the construction, and some other silly things like no Disney SW characters, caught a lot of them off guard, and plans had to change.



It was early December so I'm not really holding on to hope at this point that there will be SW dining this year. My husband was really psyched about doing the breakfast with Vader thing when we booked last year - before it was announced SWW were cancelled. I suppose it's time to move on....


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, I need to stop reading things. Originally I was just doing one day at a water park and dinner in the parks. Now I'm doing a half day at TL, then the studios with Club Villain. Now I'm really considering doing maybe a 1/4 day at Epcot (mainly for lunch at the outdoor kitchens), and then going to the studios to maybe see the new SW show. Since I'm doing the early Club Villain, will getting over to the main area for the SITHs around 8 be ok? I'll have a CM friend in the park and my CV "date's" husband both in the park so they could maybe secure spots for us while we're eating. Sorry just thinking out loud lol


----------



## tstidm1

With the new fireworks, I think it would be a very potent marketing thing to start the new Fireworks on either May 4th or 5th. Now I think they will start on Memorial Day Friday May 27th at the earliest. The earliest the new Fireworks get announced I think is the Mid-April hours extension for May on the April 15th (maybe as soon as the 8th).


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> With the new fireworks, I think it would be a very potent marketing thing to start the new Fireworks on either May 4th or 5th. Now I think they will start on Memorial Day Friday May 27th at the earliest. The earliest the new Fireworks get announced I think is the Mid-April hours extension for May on the April 15th (maybe as soon as the 8th).


it did appear on the HUB that SWaGS would start May 27th and your timeline fits as to when it will probably be announced.


----------



## CJK

Are there any recent reports on registration for the Jedi Academy? During Easter week (non EMH day), is arriving at 8am early enough?


----------



## ArielSRL

Can someone help with the Disney VISA meet & greet? About how long do I factor in for that? How long has it taken you, if you have experienced it? Is it the same Kylo as the general public meet and greet?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Can someone help with the Disney VISA meet & greet? About how long do I factor in for that? How long has it taken you, if you have experienced it? Is it the same Kylo as the general public meet and greet?


Ummm, Kylo is Kylo.  The Visa greet is in a separate part of the building away from the general meet and greet.

Two weeks ago, yulilin3 and I met Visa Kylo with less than a 5 minute wait at mid-day.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Ummm, Kylo is Kylo.  The Visa greet is in a separate part of the building away from the general meet and greet.
> 
> Two weeks ago, yulilin3 and I met Visa Kylo with less than a 5 minute wait at mid-day.


Haha...maybe one is an imposter or decoy! 

Thank you! Sounds good. We would plan to be there between 12 and 12:30.


----------



## soniam

ArielSRL said:


> Haha...maybe one is an imposter or decoy!
> 
> Thank you! Sounds good. We would plan to be there between 12 and 12:30.



He uses the powers of the dark side to project in more than one place


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> Haha...maybe one is an imposter or decoy!
> 
> Thank you! Sounds good. We would plan to be there between 12 and 12:30.


@hiroMYhero  and I met him around 12:45pm , like she said it was only a 5 minute wait with one group in front of us


----------



## sarasamsmoms

We are planning on being at HS on 4/18, was hoping to do the dessert party and see the SW Fireworks. So dates have been unavailable for anything past mid March until today. Days are loaded through April today even though nothing is available. BUT 4/18 is blacked out! Does anyone know what might be going on on 4/18 that would cause no dessert party or maybe *gasp* no fireworks? With all this ROL commotion and now this I am having to redo our entire schedule. ARGH!


----------



## sarasamsmoms

We are visiting HS on 4/18. We were hoping to do the dessert party and catch the SW fireworks. Until today dates for the dessert party had only been loaded through mid march. Today they are loaded through april but of course 4/18 is blacked out. Does anyone know why there wouldn't be a dessert party on 4/18 or *gasp* no fireworks? Between the ROL commotion and this I am having to redo our whole schedule.  ARGH!


----------



## jabberwock1

sarasamsmoms said:


> We are visiting HS on 4/18. We were hoping to do the dessert party and catch the SW fireworks. Until today dates for the dessert party had only been loaded through mid march. Today they are loaded through april but of course 4/18 is blacked out. Does anyone know why there wouldn't be a dessert party on 4/18 or *gasp* no fireworks? Between the ROL commotion and this I am having to redo our whole schedule.  ARGH!


I am also looking for April but for the 22nd. I too noticed that dates were loaded through April (I think yesterday), but none of them show any availability. Maybe they are loading them. It is interesting that April 18 is the only date not highlighted. Maybe because of the marathon?


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

I too have been patiently waiting on them to load new dessert party dates, they are there but not accepting reservations yet, grrrr.


----------



## ArielSRL

I heard that the new dates added were Saturdays only. Not sure if they will add in more dates after they see how those sell??


----------



## lovethattink

Starting in April with the Star Wars Marathon,  Disney Photopass is taking over the pictures for the Run Disney Event according to Allears. http://land.allears.net/blogs/kristin-ford/2016/03/what_you_need_to_know_about_di_1.html


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovethattink said:


> Starting in April with the Star Wars Marathon,  Disney Photopass is taking over the pictures for the Run Disney Event according to Allears. http://land.allears.net/blogs/kristin-ford/2016/03/what_you_need_to_know_about_di_1.html


I was reading about this yesterday on another thread... fingers crossed for Disney IT...


----------



## LoKiHB

keepswimming76 said:


> This annoys me.  I received a call from  Disney in response to a complaint email I sent in November regarding Star Wars weekends ending.  She told me to expect some sort of Star Wars dining experience in 2016 and  said they are working out the details.  But I've heard nothing on this since.



Don't hold your breath.  I got a call in October assuring me that although it wasn't announced, and she couldn't say officially, that she couldn't see how they would cancel SWW.  That was followed by an email in November telling me that SWW was DEFINITELY happening..... a week before they cancelled it.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Don't hold your breath.  I got a call in October assuring me that although it wasn't announced, and she couldn't say officially, that she couldn't see how they would cancel SWW.  That was followed by an email in November telling me that SWW was DEFINITELY happening..... a week before they cancelled it.


the lack of communication is really sad, and it affects the guest directly each and every time. You cannot even rely on information on their own website sometimes


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> the lack of communication is really sad, and it affects the guest directly each and every time. You cannot even rely on information on their own website sometimes


Yes, its so frustrating. I mean, basically they want you to plan almost each and every minute of the day (all the new developments and planning tools indicate this, IMO) yet, they don't give you the info to actually do it in advance. 

Oh well. We will all still keep going and paying premium prices to do so. As long as we can, anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

sarasamsmoms said:


> We are visiting HS on 4/18. We were hoping to do the dessert party and catch the SW fireworks. Until today dates for the dessert party had only been loaded through mid march. Today they are loaded through april but of course 4/18 is blacked out. Does anyone know why there wouldn't be a dessert party on 4/18 or *gasp* no fireworks? Between the ROL commotion and this I am having to redo our whole schedule.  ARGH!


the shaded April 18th date is strange. There will still be fireworks though.


----------



## mom2rtk

LoKiHB said:


> Don't hold your breath.  I got a call in October assuring me that although it wasn't announced, and she couldn't say officially, that she couldn't see how they would cancel SWW.  That was followed by an email in November telling me that SWW was DEFINITELY happening..... a week before they cancelled it.


 

Too many stories just like this (my own included, although not about SW) to ever believe anything someone on the phone from Disney tells me. I'm really shocked at the lines they feed people sometimes. I know, it's a big company, and it's hard for them to know everything going on. Well, if that's the case, then they need to stop telling people stuff like that in response to a complaint. I'm convinced they will tell anyone anything to talk them down about whatever they are complaining about.


----------



## AngiTN

ArielSRL said:


> I heard that the new dates added were Saturdays only. Not sure if they will add in more dates after they see how those sell??


I think that is for Club Villain, no?
Fireworks dessert party is showing as nightly (but for the 18th) for now


----------



## ArielSRL

AngiTN said:


> I think that is for Club Villain, no?
> Fireworks dessert party is showing as nightly (but for the 18th) for now


Yep, you are correct! I'm confusing my special events. LOL


----------



## AngiTN

ArielSRL said:


> Yep, you are correct! I'm confusing my special events. LOL


You and me both! Now add in RoL and my head is spinning trying to fit it all in. 
For me I'm not so worried, I'll be back. 
My Mom, and maybe my DD, who knows.
Not at all likely my Mom will be back so it makes it all much more urgent


----------



## AngiTN

jabberwock1 said:


> I am also looking for April but for the 22nd. I too noticed that dates were loaded through April (I think yesterday), but none of them show any availability. Maybe they are loading them. It is interesting that April 18 is the only date not highlighted. *Maybe because of the marathon?*


Not likely to be due to the marathon. The last day of events is 4/17, and they are having fireworks on that night.
Maybe some sort of preview event for the new show? Just a pure guess


----------



## Marlyn

Any word on dessert parties for the new summer Star Wars fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

Marlyn said:


> Any word on dessert parties for the new summer Star Wars fireworks?


not yet


----------



## GEM

Ok.  I'm sure this is the millionth time this has been asked, but....what about early May?  (Please don't throw things.  I really did look for the info, but didn't see it.  I'm sure I missed it.)

We're there the first week in May...after the April dates but before May 27th.  Right now there are no fireworks on the schedule.  Is it likely that the older version of the Star Wars fireworks will still be running in early May, since the new version starts at the end of the month.  Or is there likely to be some dead time in between?


----------



## yulilin3

GEM said:


> Ok.  I'm sure this is the millionth time this has been asked, but....what about early May?  (Please don't throw things.  I really did look for the info, but didn't see it.  I'm sure I missed it.)
> 
> We're there the first week in May...after the April dates but before May 27th.  Right now there are no fireworks on the schedule.  Is it likely that the older version of the Star Wars fireworks will still be running in early May, since the new version starts at the end of the month.  Or is there likely to be some dead time in between?


there's no way of knowing at this point...let me put it this way.
On April 4th (4 weeks from now) Star Wars A Galaxy Far, Far Away show is debuting...we still don't have times for this show
The last confirmed date for the fireworks dessert party is March 19th (one week left) and even though we see that the party might be extended from the calendar on WDW site there's still no confirmation.
I think at this point it depends on how construction or demolition is going in the old backlot tour, that's where the fireworks launch from.
Sorry to not have a better answer, I know it's frustrating...keep an eye on this thread, I keep it up to date with all announcement and strong rumors


----------



## rwcmath

What time will the fireworks be on Monday, the 14 th?


----------



## yulilin3

rwcmath said:


> What time will the fireworks be on Monday, the 14 th?


9:30pm


----------



## rwcmath

yulilin3 said:


> 9:30pm


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

_Work in the Center Stage (Hub) area of the park will begin Wednesday, March 9 to prepare for the new live stage show, Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away coming April 4 and the most elaborate fireworks and projection shows in the park’s history, Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular coming summer 2016. As a result, the character greetings located near The Hollywood Brown Derby will relocate nearby to The Great Movie Ride courtyard beginning March 11._


----------



## GEM

yulilin3 said:


> there's no way of knowing at this point...let me put it this way.
> On April 4th (4 weeks from now) Star Wars A Galaxy Far, Far Away show is debuting...we still don't have times for this show
> The last confirmed date for the fireworks dessert party is March 19th (one week left) and even though we see that the party might be extended from the calendar on WDW site there's still no confirmation.
> I think at this point it depends on how construction or demolition is going in the old backlot tour, that's where the fireworks launch from.
> Sorry to not have a better answer, I know it's frustrating...keep an eye on this thread, I keep it up to date with all announcement and strong rumors



Thank you for taking the time to lay it all out like that.  Lol.  I know that information was in here somewhere, but thanks for pulling it all together in a way that makes sense.  I know there's a lot her for you to keep up with.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

GEM said:


> Thank you for taking the time to lay it all out like that.  Lol.  I know that information was in here somewhere, but thanks for pulling it all together in a way that makes sense.  I know there's a lot her for you to keep up with.  Thanks!


You are very welcome,  I'm happy to help and have enough experience with what has sadly become Disney's new norm. 
They want you to plan 6 months ahead of time but don't give you all the information. 
Just follow the thread and you'll get the information as soon as it comes out


----------



## Kevin1986

Anticipating Dessert Party information for July as well! I have a 30th birthday at Disney World/Land for 10 days to plan.


----------



## yulilin3

Kevin1986 said:


> Anticipating Dessert Party information for July as well! I have a 30th birthday at Disney World/Land for 10 days to plan.


10 days that's awesome


----------



## capshockeygrl

Dessert party is available for booking through the end of April as of this morning. I just booked for the April 10 party.


----------



## StefWalsh

FYI the extended Symphony in the Stars dessert party dates are finally available to book thorough April!  I just got a pair for April 17!


----------



## Babyboo

Aggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh

The only night not available during our trip is the one I wanted  -  2nd April.  Any ideas when they would not have a dessert party on that night?


----------



## yulilin3

Babyboo said:


> Aggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> The only night not available during our trip is the one I wanted  -  2nd April.  Any ideas when they would not have a dessert party on that night?


it shows that they will have it but says no tables available. I would call 407 WDW DINE to check
The only day in April where it looks like it's not offered at all is April 18th


----------



## yulilin3

jabberwock1 said:


> I am also looking for April but for the 22nd. I too noticed that dates were loaded through April (I think yesterday), but none of them show any availability. Maybe they are loading them. It is interesting that April 18 is the only date not highlighted. Maybe because of the marathon?


dessert party dates are open for booking


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> dessert party dates are open for booking



Yea - thank you!


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> _Work in the Center Stage (Hub) area of the park will begin Wednesday, March 9 to prepare for the new live stage show, Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away coming April 4 and the most elaborate fireworks and projection shows in the park’s history, Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular coming summer 2016. As a result, the character greetings located near The Hollywood Brown Derby will relocate nearby to The Great Movie Ride courtyard beginning March 11._



What?  Where is this show going to be?  Apparently NOT where the stage already is (or was as of a few weeks ago) for the DJ/Dance party?!?!  Unless they're doing other work that's not actually the stage (technical stuff)?


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> What?  Where is this show going to be?  Apparently NOT where the stage already is (or was as of a few weeks ago) for the DJ/Dance party?!?!  Unless they're doing other work that's not actually the stage (technical stuff)?


the moving of the characters that are usually located closer to the Brown Derby seems to indicate that they will, once again, have a sound booth there (tent). The show will be on the stage that's already there. Not sure if they will add anything else other than the speakers/banners that are already up.
I'm going to DHS on Saturday and will get some pictures and post them so you guys can see


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

StefWalsh said:


> FYI the extended Symphony in the Stars dessert party dates are finally available to book thorough April!  I just got a pair for April 17!



Thanks for posting!!! Just managed to snag 4/15! Now we'll be tired for the 10K next morning, but what's new?!?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I am hoping here is a good  place to ask.  I read (but now can not find the thread where) there are three places to build light sabers.  One in HS, one in the Springs and one in MK.  I read somewhere that the place in MK is cheaper than HS.  Can any one help?  This is a must do and with 4 kids, saving a few dollars each would be worth it but our first park day in HS so need to know if that is best location.  Thanks!


----------



## Dittz

I'm hoping they make a dessert party for the beginning of June, I think that will totally make up for no SWW for my son's surprise trip.  

Now an opinion.  Every time I've been to Disney we've had our own car and drove to the parks.  We also had hoppers then.  This time we will be dependent on park transportation.  Will be there a Wednesday to Sunday, do you think we would be better off with out the hoppers this time and spending 1 day in each park?  Planning the Wednesday to check out resorts, Thursday magic kingdom, Friday the studios, Saturday animal kingdom and Sunday epcot before we have to go back to the airport.  Animal kingdom was the day that I thought we'd hop initially or studios depending on what is there anymore, but now AK is open later and will have rivers of light and i'm hoping for a firework party at studios.

Animal kingdom is already throwing a wrench in my plans as i had made dinner reservations a Animal Kingdom Lodge but now looks lie we may have to go back to the part to see rivers of light.....


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Anyone have any ideas how fast these dessert party reservations go?  Now that it's extended, wanted to book for my "date" night, but what I already have scheduled (babysitting, restaurant) is the one day it's unavailable - 4/18. I'm trying to juggle to another night, but then the restaurant is not available early enough, so not sure how I want to proceed but worried the dessert party ADRs will disappear quickly! Am I making sense?


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> I am hoping here is a good  place to ask.  I read (but now can not find the thread where) there are three places to build light sabers.  One in HS, one in the Springs and one in MK.  I read somewhere that the place in MK is cheaper than HS.  Can any one help?  This is a must do and with 4 kids, saving a few dollars each would be worth it but our first park day in HS so need to know if that is best location.  Thanks!


I've never heard the one at MK is cheaper, it might have less options and that's why...you can build several different styles, one of them being the double bladed Darth Maul one...


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> I'm hoping they make a dessert party for the beginning of June, I think that will totally make up for no SWW for my son's surprise trip.
> 
> Now an opinion.  Every time I've been to Disney we've had our own car and drove to the parks.  We also had hoppers then.  This time we will be dependent on park transportation.  Will be there a Wednesday to Sunday, do you think we would be better off with out the hoppers this time and spending 1 day in each park?  Planning the Wednesday to check out resorts, Thursday magic kingdom, Friday the studios, Saturday animal kingdom and Sunday epcot before we have to go back to the airport.  Animal kingdom was the day that I thought we'd hop initially or studios depending on what is there anymore, but now AK is open later and will have rivers of light and i'm hoping for a firework party at studios.
> 
> Animal kingdom is already throwing a wrench in my plans as i had made dinner reservations a Animal Kingdom Lodge but now looks lie we may have to go back to the part to see rivers of light.....


that's completely up to you...me personally, when I have friends and family coming I advice not to park hop, just because it drains energy, wastes time and you feel that you need to hurry to get to the next park. But that's just me


----------



## yulilin3

TheFloatingBear said:


> Anyone have any ideas how fast these dessert party reservations go?  Now that it's extended, wanted to book for my "date" night, but what I already have scheduled (babysitting, restaurant) is the one day it's unavailable - 4/18. I'm trying to juggle to another night, but then the restaurant is not available early enough, so not sure how I want to proceed but worried the dessert party ADRs will disappear quickly! Am I making sense?


There were very few dates that sold out so far (until March 19th the original date) but late March and April are busier times so they might. If the dessert party is a priority I would say book it now, and try and get the other ADR later, in any case you have up to the day before to cancel and get your money back


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> There were very few dates that sold out so far (until March 19th the original date) but late March and April are busier times so they might. If the dessert party is a priority I would say book it now, and try and get the other ADR later, in any case you have up to the day before to cancel and get your money back



Thanks - hadn't thought about the busier time part, good to keep in mind. I booked it for the next night (after checking the cancelation policy), and I'll keep trying to get an earlier dinner ADR. Maybe I'll try to re-shuffle to another night...thanks for your reply!


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars at Sea returning in 2017
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-in-early-2017/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20160310153046


----------



## yulilin3

Again a bit off topic, but if you are in the Austin TX area:
“Secrets of _The Force Awakens_: A Cinematic Journey, ” a feature-length documentary will have its World Premiere during the South by Southwest Film Festival (SXSW®), being held in Austin, Texas, March 11-19, 2016. The documentary, a bonus feature on the upcoming Digital HD and Blu-ray Combo Pack release of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, is an inside look at the making of this epic movie_, _revealed through in-depth footage and exclusive interviews with the actors and filmmakers.

The documentary will be shown at the Paramount Theatre in downtown Austin on Monday, March 14, at 12:00 p.m.  _Star Wars: The Force Awakens’ _BAFTA Award–winning and Academy Award®–nominatedvisual effects supervisor Roger Guyett, Academy Award®–nominated supervising sound editor Matthew Wood and co-producer Michelle Rejwan will be on hand for a Q&A following the screening.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars at Sea returning in 2017
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-in-early-2017/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20160310153046



We are getting shafted again on this! For 2016, they have one the week before and one the week after DS Spring Break. Same thing for 2017 This is going to become my white whale, isn't it



yulilin3 said:


> Again a bit off topic, but if you are in the Austin TX area:
> “Secrets of _The Force Awakens_: A Cinematic Journey, ” a feature-length documentary will have its World Premiere during the South by Southwest Film Festival (SXSW®), being held in Austin, Texas, March 11-19, 2016. The documentary, a bonus feature on the upcoming Digital HD and Blu-ray Combo Pack release of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, is an inside look at the making of this epic movie_, _revealed through in-depth footage and exclusive interviews with the actors and filmmakers.
> 
> The documentary will be shown at the Paramount Theatre in downtown Austin on Monday, March 14, at 12:00 p.m.  _Star Wars: The Force Awakens’ _BAFTA Award–winning and Academy Award®–nominatedvisual effects supervisor Roger Guyett, Academy Award®–nominated supervising sound editor Matthew Wood and co-producer Michelle Rejwan will be on hand for a Q&A following the screening.



That would have been cool to see, especially since we live in Austin. Alas, we will be visiting "the place where Star Wars lives" instead, ie at WDW I hope it's on the blu-ray pack or something that we can purchase.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> We are getting shafted again on this! For 2016, they have one the week before and one the week after DS Spring Break. Same thing for 2017 This is going to become my white whale, isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been cool to see, especially since we live in Austin. Alas, we will be visiting "the place where Star Wars lives" instead, ie at WDW I hope it's on the blu-ray pack or something that we can purchase.


It will be on the blu ray


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I was wondering, what's included with the dessert party? I have never dessert partied before. I've heard this one's awesome! The description on MDE seemed a little vague - I looked at the front of the thread, but didn't see if there was more of a description.  Darth Vader cupcakes - check! I'm guessing alcohol is not included, correct? 

I am working on my campaign to convince DH we need to do this - an unexpected additional expense on a trip where we've already had a few of those! I was unsuccessful last trip for the Wishes dessert party, but I'm swinging for the fences for this one! Any info helpful!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> I was wondering, what's included with the dessert party? I have never dessert partied before. I've heard this one's awesome! The description on MDE seemed a little vague - I looked at the front of the thread, but didn't see if there was more of a description.  Darth Vader cupcakes - check! I'm guessing alcohol is not included, correct?
> 
> I am working on my campaign to convince DH we need to do this - an unexpected additional expense on a trip where we've already had a few of those! I was unsuccessful last trip for the Wishes dessert party, but I'm swinging for the fences for this one! Any info helpful!


Here is yulilin's post of the Dessert Party:
Official  Everything SW at DHS Thread, Launch Bay, Fireworks & Enhancements Coming Soon


----------



## soniam

TheFloatingBear said:


> I was wondering, what's included with the dessert party? I have never dessert partied before. I've heard this one's awesome! The description on MDE seemed a little vague - I looked at the front of the thread, but didn't see if there was more of a description.  Darth Vader cupcakes - check! I'm guessing alcohol is not included, correct?
> 
> I am working on my campaign to convince DH we need to do this - an unexpected additional expense on a trip where we've already had a few of those! I was unsuccessful last trip for the Wishes dessert party, but I'm swinging for the fences for this one! Any info helpful!



Dessert, fruit, cheese, crackers, alcoholic & non-alcoholic beverages, and a Chewie stein. Here's a link to @yulilin3 review.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/up...-review-pg-251.3439569/page-251#post-54947999


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Here is yulilin's post of the Dessert Party:
> Official  Everything SW at DHS Thread, Launch Bay, Fireworks & Enhancements Coming Soon


 was about to link this


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Oooh! Thanks to you both @hiroMYhero and @soniam - that's exactly what I was looking for!!

If I can't convince him, I may be going alone! Must go read now, thanks again!


----------



## yulilin3

TheFloatingBear said:


> Oooh! Thanks to you both @hiroMYhero and @soniam - that's exactly what I was looking for!!
> 
> If I can't convince him, I may be going alone! Must go read now, thanks again!


keep in mind that there is no longer a dance party on the stage, that's the only difference with the current dessert party


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> keep in mind that there is no longer a dance party on the stage, that's the only difference with the current dessert party



Ah, good to know! Not finished reading yet, but now I'm rethinking bringing the kids. I'm worried because my son sometimes doesn't tolerate fireworks well, so don't want to risk it with the $, but it sounds awesome, and he's a big Star Wars fan. I don't even know if I can convince my DH for date night, now I'm trying to add all of us, lol!


----------



## yulilin3

TheFloatingBear said:


> Ah, good to know! Not finished reading yet, but now I'm rethinking bringing the kids. I'm worried because my son sometimes doesn't tolerate fireworks well, so don't want to risk it with the $, but it sounds awesome, and he's a big Star Wars fan. I don't even know if I can convince my DH for date night, now I'm trying to add all of us, lol!


 a lot of people have found success using noise cancelling headphones, I know a couple of posters on here that have the same issue with loud booms and the headphones helped


----------



## lovethattink

TheFloatingBear said:


> I was wondering, what's included with the dessert party? I have never dessert partied before. I've heard this one's awesome! The description on MDE seemed a little vague - I looked at the front of the thread, but didn't see if there was more of a description.  Darth Vader cupcakes - check! I'm guessing alcohol is not included, correct?
> 
> I am working on my campaign to convince DH we need to do this - an unexpected additional expense on a trip where we've already had a few of those! I was unsuccessful last trip for the Wishes dessert party, but I'm swinging for the fences for this one! Any info helpful!



Here's the link to my experience at the Dessert Party http://disboards.com/threads/star-w...ide-or-dark-side.3466651/page-4#post-55209180

Alcohol is included. Yes to Darth Vader cupcakes, but they are the mini-ones.  Same with the BB-8 cupcakes. Both are tasty.


----------



## lovethattink

TheFloatingBear said:


> Ah, good to know! Not finished reading yet, but now I'm rethinking bringing the kids. I'm worried because my son sometimes doesn't tolerate fireworks well, so don't want to risk it with the $, but it sounds awesome, and he's a big Star Wars fan. I don't even know if I can convince my DH for date night, now I'm trying to add all of us, lol!





yulilin3 said:


> a lot of people have found success using noise cancelling headphones, I know a couple of posters on here that have the same issue with loud booms and the headphones helped



For years, my son was one, but now he can tolerate the booms. He use to wear noise reducing earphones we bought at Lowe's for fireworks and dance parties. Now if he needs something, he uses the foam ear plugs. First Aid usually carries the foam ear plugs.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

lovethattink said:


> For years, my son was one, but now he can tolerate the booms. He use to wear noise reducing earphones we bought at Lowe's for fireworks and dance parties. Now if he needs something, he uses the foam ear plugs. First Aid usually carries the foam ear plugs.



Thanks both for your suggestion and the link to your review - it looks so fun! I love the storm troopers on the buffet tables! My son would really love it!


----------



## lovethattink

The only thing about small children and the dessert party, there are no seats. I'm not sure where stroller parking is, but I don't remember seeing any children in strollers at the dessert tables. Most tables are too high for small children.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> a lot of people have found success using noise cancelling headphones, I know a couple of posters on here that have the same issue with loud booms and the headphones helped



Thanks for the suggestion, that could help. Your review and pictures were great! I want to go! My kids - especially my son, would love it! I got weepy during your fireworks footage when Alec Guinness began to speak!

Well thanks to both your and @lovethattink 's review, I know have it booked twice, lol! Once if I do a date night switch, and once with the kids! I would really like to bring them, so we'll see how my campaign goes...

On a practical note, I'm thinking you can't do Fantasmic and the dessert party on the same night, correct? It looks like Fantasmic is at 8thirty so I guess not! Also, it gives a reservation time of 8:15 for 9:15 pm fireworks, does that sound like enough time or does one need to get there earlier?


----------



## TheFloatingBear

lovethattink said:


> The only thing about small children and the dessert party, there are no seats. I'm not sure where stroller parking is, but I don't remember seeing any children in strollers at the dessert tables. Most tables are too high for small children.



Yes, I noticed that it looked like high bar tables. The kids are DS11 and DD9, so we're past the stroller days! But I appreciate the tip! At this point, sadly my daughter is getting to be as tall as me, so she should be fine if we go, lol!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Booked 3/29!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> The only thing about small children and the dessert party, there are no seats. I'm not sure where stroller parking is, but I don't remember seeing any children in strollers at the dessert tables. Most tables are too high for small children.


most people have said that if there aren't any families in need of the lower tables the kids are welcomed to use them


----------



## yulilin3

TheFloatingBear said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, that could help. Your review and pictures were great! I want to go! My kids - especially my son, would love it! I got weepy during your fireworks footage when Alec Guinness began to speak!
> 
> Well thanks to both your and @lovethattink 's review, I know have it booked twice, lol! Once if I do a date night switch, and once with the kids! I would really like to bring them, so we'll see how my campaign goes...
> 
> On a practical note, I'm thinking you can't do Fantasmic and the dessert party on the same night, correct? It looks like Fantasmic is at 8thirty so I guess not! Also, it gives a reservation time of 8:15 for 9:15 pm fireworks, does that sound like enough time or does one need to get there earlier?


check in around 8pm, it's enough time to go grab some food and drinks a couple of times...also, get your Chewbacca Stein at the beginning of the party...1) you don't have to wait in line at the end to get it and 2) you can stash some food in them "to go" or do as I did, bring an empty plastic container and grab some food for the next day  Not frowned upon, btw.
You can't do F! and the party the same day


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> check in around 8pm, it's enough time to go grab some food and drinks a couple of times...also, get your Chewbacca Stein at the beginning of the party...1) you don't have to wait in line at the end to get it and 2) you can stash some food in them "to go" or do as I did, bring an empty plastic container and grab some food for the next day  Not frowned upon, btw.
> You can't do F! and the party the same day



oh, good idea! Those steins are adorable! My husband will like that idea - good selling point, lol!

Yes, I figured that about Fantasmic! We've never seen it - again, the scare factor for my son. And for some reason, we've never done it for a date night. It was a priority for this trip, but with the Star Wars dessert party and my efforts to see ROL opening week when we're there, it is sliding to the back burner! With Fantasmic, it's the possibility of the fire effects (that always gets him at Illuminations), and the villains that I have thought would be an issue. He has a rather vivid imagination, which is both an asset and a challenge at times! Anyway, watching your footage, I think he'd probably do okay with these fireworks, especially with his familiarity with the music/sound.


----------



## Dittz

yulilin3 said:


> that's completely up to you...me personally, when I have friends and family coming I advice not to park hop, just because it drains energy, wastes time and you feel that you need to hurry to get to the next park. But that's just me



And that was what I was thinking for this time.  In the past we had gone in October so we would hop from magic kingdom to the studios on the Halloween party night when we didn't have MNSSHP tickets.  To verify if we have non hopping tickets and we leave a park to go to the resort to eat, we can return to that same park after correct..


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

Dittz said:


> To verify if we have non hopping tickets and we leave a park to go to the resort to eat, we can return to that same park after correct..



Yes you can


----------



## chunkymonkey

yulilin3 said:


> check in around 8pm, it's enough time to go grab some food and drinks a couple of times...also, get your Chewbacca Stein at the beginning of the party...1) you don't have to wait in line at the end to get it and 2) you can stash some food in them "to go" or do as I did, bring an empty plastic container and grab some food for the next day  Not frowned upon, btw.
> You can't do F! and the party the same day



I did the same thing! I really liked the cheese/olives/crackers so I stashed some away in my BB8 tumbler I got earlier that day. It actually holds quite a bit  I nibbled on some the next day when I needed a snack, it was great!
We didn't pick up our chewie steins until later but we stayed a bit after the fireworks to eat some more so the line to get the steins died down.

I loved the fireworks and saw them 3 different times on our week-long trip all from different angles! We did see F! and then the fireworks. It actually worked out pretty well.


----------



## rae96

I know I saw it here somewhere but now if any find it. Can someone tell me where I need to make sure my son lines up to fight Dath Vader at Jedi Training?  Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

rae96 said:


> I know I saw it here somewhere but now if any find it. Can someone tell me where I need to make sure my son lines up to fight Dath Vader at Jedi Training?  Thank you!


Right side when facing the front


----------



## beesly

lovethattink said:


> Alcohol is included.



Is this limited to the themed drinks I've seen in everyone's reviews, or do they also have beer/wine? DH doesn't do mixed drinks.


----------



## lovethattink

beesly said:


> Is this limited to the themed drinks I've seen in everyone's reviews, or do they also have beer/wine? DH doesn't do mixed drinks.



I wasn't looking because we drank the non-alcoholic apple lemonade.  There might have been beer bottles,  but I can't be 100% certain.


----------



## msmama

I just booked a Star Wars Dat at Sea Cruise for next February.  I might have a Disney/Star Wars problem.   



TheFloatingBear said:


> Yes, I noticed that it looked like high bar tables. The kids are DS11 and DD9, so we're past the stroller days! But I appreciate the tip! At this point, sadly my daughter is getting to be as tall as me, so she should be fine if we go, lol!



My son (almost 8) BARELY made it to the fireworks (and is also not a huge fan of loud noises).  We ended up sitting near the front, off to the side by one of the lower handicapped accessible tables (prepared to move if I had to).  He actually fell asleep on half on the ground/half on my lap for awhile.  If you look at the stage area, we were off to the left side (figuring most people would want to use the tables on the right side).  From overhearing the CM's it seemed like they knew how many people had requested accessible seating and when it got close to the time of the fireworks and there was no one using those tables they removed the signs and actually encouraged kids to come forward to the front.  Sitting at the front, on the ground, the view was AMAZING!!  It really feels like the fireworks are RIGHT THERE on top of you!!  

My son said they were the most awesome fireworks he's ever seen (high praise as most things are just "eh, okay").


----------



## yulilin3

beesly said:


> Is this limited to the themed drinks I've seen in everyone's reviews, or do they also have beer/wine? DH doesn't do mixed drinks.


They don't have beer or wine, just the themed drinks


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> They don't have beer or wine, just the themed drinks



Thank you!


----------



## rae96

yulilin3 said:


> Right side when facing the front


Thank you!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

msmama said:


> I just booked a Star Wars Dat at Sea Cruise for next February.  I might have a Disney/Star Wars problem.
> 
> 
> 
> My son (almost 8) BARELY made it to the fireworks (and is also not a huge fan of loud noises).  We ended up sitting near the front, off to the side by one of the lower handicapped accessible tables (prepared to move if I had to).  He actually fell asleep on half on the ground/half on my lap for awhile.  If you look at the stage area, we were off to the left side (figuring most people would want to use the tables on the right side).  From overhearing the CM's it seemed like they knew how many people had requested accessible seating and when it got close to the time of the fireworks and there was no one using those tables they removed the signs and actually encouraged kids to come forward to the front.  Sitting at the front, on the ground, the view was AMAZING!!  It really feels like the fireworks are RIGHT THERE on top of you!!
> 
> My son said they were the most awesome fireworks he's ever seen (high praise as most things are just "eh, okay").



Wow - sounds amazing! Thanks for posting this - it's definitely encouraging! I think I will show him @yulilin3 's footage - it helps him to know what to expect, so I think if he sees it, he'll be better. He will love the theming so much so it's tough not to give it a shot!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

yulilin3 said:


> a lot of people have found success using noise cancelling headphones, I know a couple of posters on here that have the same issue with loud booms and the headphones helped


we are in that group - DD (now 16) has always been noise sensitive and we've skipped the fireworks (or made sure we were inside during them) for our trips.  Got her some of the noise cancelling headphones (we got ours at Wal-Mart in the sporting goods section - near the gun stuff).   They worked amazingly well - she can still hear us talking to her but they mute the sound of the fireworks a lot.  LOVE them - and again I thank everyone who suggested getting them!


----------



## jabberwock1

yulilin3 said:


> dessert party dates are open for booking


Thank you! This is a great thread.


----------



## momof2halls

Did i understand correctly that you guys said if we do the dessert party then we will miss F!?


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> Did i understand correctly that you guys said if we do the dessert party then we will miss F!?


Depends if there's only one f! The day you are going. ...which day are you going?


----------



## buzzrelly

Hi All! I just booked the dessert party for April 9th! I am so excited and I have been checking every day to see of the reservations opened! 

Now, for a couple of questions…

We have MM booked for the F! dining package at 4pm. F! is at 8:30 that night and the SW fireworks are at 9:15. Is it possible to do both? If I have to pick just one, I will skip F!. I'm not sure what time the dessert starts though, and what time we should line up. Anyone have any advice? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

buzzrelly said:


> Hi All! I just booked the dessert party for April 9th! I am so excited and I have been checking every day to see of the reservations opened!
> 
> Now, for a couple of questions…
> 
> We have MM booked for the F! dining package at 4pm. F! is at 8:30 that night and the SW fireworks are at 9:15. Is it possible to do both? If I have to pick just one, I will skip F!. I'm not sure what time the dessert starts though, and what time we should line up. Anyone have any advice? Thanks!


the dessert party starts an hour before fireworks, so in your case, at 8:15pm
If you do F! you will lose all of the dessert party time since you'll be getting to the party area around 9:10pm if you hurry, 9:15pm more realistic. There would be no point in having the dessert party booked at that point.


----------



## buzzrelly

yulilin3 said:


> the dessert party starts an hour before fireworks, so in your case, at 8:15pm
> If you do F! you will lose all of the dessert party time since you'll be getting to the party area around 9:10pm if you hurry, 9:15pm more realistic. There would be no point in having the dessert party booked at that point.



Thank you! Maybe I will just switch our MM to a regular reservation.


----------



## momof2halls

yulilin3 said:


> Depends if there's only one f! The day you are going. ...which day are you going?


We wont be there until the end of May. So if there are 2 shows we will be ok?


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> We wont be there until the end of May. So if there are 2 shows we will be ok?


if there are 2 Fantasmic! you'll be able to go to the 2nd show after the fireworks, that'a assuming that there will be fireworks and that there will be a dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

Rumor that BB8 might be part of the new Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away
EDIT TO ADD: Duh!! I just saw it in the description of the show...it's been a long day already


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Rumor that BB8 might be part of the new Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away
> EDIT TO ADD: Duh!! I just saw it in the description of the show...it's been a long day already



Thanks for pointing it out though, because I don't remember reading it.


----------



## yulilin3

Was at DHS yesterday and they are making some sort of structure for the new shows. I thought that the change in location of characters would be for the sound booth but there's actually something being built. On both side so the dessert party location moved up a bit, it's fine because they took away the tall speakers with the screens that were there for the Adventure Happens Here Party.
Here are some pics


----------



## Ferrentinos

Very interesting!  I wonder what they will be for? The new Star Wars stage show?


----------



## msmama

Wow. Anxious to see what it'll be. And the stage from the dance party is gone, right?  

Looks like a beautiful empty day there, too!!


----------



## yulilin3

Ferrentinos said:


> Very interesting!  I wonder what they will be for? The new Star Wars stage show?


Yes,probably permanent lighting. I don't think it's the actual projectors cause I think they have already been doing some tests with that, the other day @hiroMYhero  and I were there and we were the only two people looking at trees and at the top of buildings trying to figure out where the projectors were... 



msmama said:


> Wow. Anxious to see what it'll be. And the stage from the dance party is gone, right?
> 
> Looks like a beautiful empty day there, too!!


I was like "it looks different, like bigger" and then i saw that the whole thing was taken down. It's a beautiful clean space now.


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone wondering the characters that used to meet in the area have been moved to the GMR courtyard, I got Daisy and Donald with no wait, this was at 9:10am


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> the other day @hiroMYhero and I were there and we were the only two people looking at trees and at the top of buildings trying to figure out where the projectors were...


That's such a fun memory! We should have recruited bystanders to help! 

In others news, it appears rehearsals have begun for the stage show. C3PO, with new friends, is reporting he will definitely be there!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> That's such a fun memory! We should have recruited bystanders to help!
> 
> In others news, it appears rehearsals have begun for the stage show. C3PO, with new friends, is reporting he will definitely *be there!*


Chris Bartlett?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Chris Bartlett?


No, surprising he will have new friends! And quite a few because it's a daily show.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> No, surprising he will have new friends! And quite a few because it's a daily show.


that's what I was thinking... I know he was on the cruise and got real excited


----------



## krisinparis

Hi!  We are going to WDW this week and are going to HS on Thursday.  When I go to the WDW website and look for the times the SW characters will be in Launch Bay it just says 9:00 am.  Does this mean that the characters are there for a limited time in the morning or that they will be there all day starting at 9:00 am?  If they are there all day, is it best to go first thing in the morning or is there a better time to go?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

krisinparis said:


> Hi!  We are going to WDW this week and are going to HS on Thursday.  When I go to the WDW website and look for the times the SW characters will be in Launch Bay it just says 9:00 am.  Does this mean that the characters are there for a limited time in the morning or that they will be there all day starting at 9:00 am?  If they are there all day, is it best to go first thing in the morning or is there a better time to go?  Thanks!


They are there all day. Best time to go would be first thing or in the evening. If you have the Disney Chase credit card take advantage of that, Kylo meets Disney visa holders from 11am to 4pm...this is apart from the regular Kylo meet.


----------



## krisinparis

Thanks!  ylilin3!


----------



## chpmnkfan

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone wondering the characters that used to meet in the area have been moved to the GMR courtyard, I got Daisy and Donald with no wait, this was at 9:10am


Hello Yulilin, I was wondering if you knew if Rescue Ranger Chip and Dale were still out too... I wanted to see them but haven't had a chance and now the dance party has ended. I wondered if I missed the boat on that one. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

What happened to Chewie?  Is he not part of the Disney Visa meet and greet anymore?


----------



## mesaboy2

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> What happened to Chewie?  Is he not part of the Disney Visa meet and greet anymore?



If he did it at all (I already can't recall), his stint was very brief.  Vader lasted longer.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> What happened to Chewie?  Is he not part of the Disney Visa meet and greet anymore?


Chewie never was part of the Visa meet,  only Vader and then Kylo took hist place 
You can still meet both Chewie and Kylo without the card



mesaboy2 said:


> If he did it at all (I already can't recall), his stint was very brief.  Vader lasted longer.


Nice to see you here again


----------



## yulilin3

chpmnkfan said:


> Hello Yulilin, I was wondering if you knew if Rescue Ranger Chip and Dale were still out too... I wanted to see them but haven't had a chance and now the dance party has ended. I wondered if I missed the boat on that one. Thanks!



I haven't seen them out anymore.  I'll be sure to ask when I go Tuesday


----------



## chpmnkfan

yulilin3 said:


> I haven't seen them out anymore.  I'll be sure to ask when I go Tuesday


That's so sweet of you! Thank you for that.


----------



## yulilin3

chpmnkfan said:


> That's so sweet of you! Thank you for that.


No problem,  meeting @soniam at dhs on Tuesday,  anything else let me know


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> No problem,  meeting @soniam at dhs on Tuesday,  anything else let me know



Can't wait


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> No problem,  meeting @soniam at dhs on Tuesday,  anything else let me know



I am still trying to figure out why no dessert party on April 18th, if you want to use those sleuthe skills of yours!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Also, my local science center is playing TFA on their omnimax dome for the next month! A few days are already sold out but my brother and I snagged tickets for the saturday prior to leaving for the dark side challenge. We will definitely be pumped up!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

AThrillingChase said:


> I am still trying to figure out why no dessert party on April 18th, if you want to use those sleuthe skills of yours!



I was wondering that too! That was the date I wanted, but alas...


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Ok Start Wars fans, I have four sw fans in our kids ages 6,8,10 and 12.  And of course DH and I.  We are making our first DW trip and first park for us is HS.  We are planning to RD to sign up for jedi training.  Sounds like the rest of the Star Wars activities we will have no problem seeing them all in one day (we go in September).  Is that correct?  Any recommendations for touring plan order?


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I am still trying to figure out why no dessert party on April 18th, if you want to use those sleuthe skills of yours!





TheFloatingBear said:


> I was wondering that too! That was the date I wanted, but alas...


I'll make sure to ask. Hopefully we get an answer


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> Ok Start Wars fans, I have four sw fans in our kids ages 6,8,10 and 12.  And of course DH and I.  We are making our first DW trip and first park for us is HS.  We are planning to RD to sign up for jedi training.  Sounds like the rest of the Star Wars activities we will have no problem seeing them all in one day (we go in September).  Is that correct?  Any recommendations for touring plan order?


Keeping all the SW things at DHS there are right now in mind I can say you can do them all in one day. As to the order it's up to you but if you are there for rope drop for JT and SW is a priority I would go straight to Launch Bay after signing up for JT so you can do both meet and greets, the movie and exhibit. First thing in the morning you should be done with all of it by 10:30 am
The Path of the Jedi movie can be done any time, you won't wait more than 10 min. for it.
Star Tours get a fast pass
The only thing we don't have a schedule is Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away show, it'll be performed multiple times a day in front of GMR so it should be fairly easy to catch...and then the night time show Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Keeping all the SW things at DHS there are right now in mind I can say you can do them all in one day. As to the order it's up to you but if you are there for rope drop for JT and SW is a priority I would go straight to Launch Bay after signing up for JT so you can do both meet and greets, the movie and exhibit. First thing in the morning you should be done with all of it by 10:30 am
> The Path of the Jedi movie can be done any time, you won't wait more than 10 min. for it.
> Star Tours get a fast pass
> The only thing we don't have a schedule is Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away show, it'll be performed multiple times a day in front of GMR so it should be fairly easy to catch...and then the night time show Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular


I had just read @yulilin3's summary and then saw this on Twitter!! 
*
Quick video summary from Disney of all things SW at DHS: *https://amp.twimg.com/v/e278dbb4-e474-4c36-a17c-920a1cd79644


----------



## Susan Storm

I know this question has probably been asked here before a lot, but is there any news on whether there will be Star Wars fireworks in May? I'm going from the 22-29 and would really like to be able to see them. I've looked through a bunch of pages here, but haven't come across anything yet. I'm sorry if this has been asked 100 times before!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I had just read @yulilin3's summary and then saw this on Twitter!!
> *
> Quick video summary from Disney of all things SW at DHS: *https://amp.twimg.com/v/e278dbb4-e474-4c36-a17c-920a1cd79644


that's a great video, I'm surprised they left out shopping for SW


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> that's a great video, I'm surprised they left out shopping for SW


Oh, that is ALWAYS understood...!


----------



## yulilin3

Susan Storm said:


> I know this question has probably been asked here before a lot, but is there any news on whether there will be Star Wars fireworks in May? I'm going from the 22-29 and would really like to be able to see them. I've looked through a bunch of pages here, but haven't come across anything yet. I'm sorry if this has been asked 100 times before!


Nothing confirmed yet, there are rumors that the new SW A Galactic Spectacular might start the last weekend of May, also we don't know if the current fireworks, Symphony in the Stars will stay until the new show...keep checking this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh, that is ALWAYS understood...!


each time I go they have new merchandise, here are some pics from this past weekend


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Uh, oh... that last SW hat matches the t-shirts DD and I already have... we might need those...


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

yulilin3 said:


> Nothing confirmed yet, there are rumors that the new SW A Galactic Spectacular might start the last weekend of May, also we don't know if the current fireworks, Symphony in the Stars will stay until the new show...keep checking this thread.



Please, oh please, Disney, decide on fireworks and shows for May soon. I would like to finish our DHS plan.


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Uh, oh... that last SW hat matches the t-shirts DD and I already have... we might need those...


Yep....us too...I see a purchase in our future...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Uh, oh... that last SW hat matches the t-shirts DD and I already have... we might need those...


yes, Stephanie has the shirt but I really want that hat


----------



## yulilin3

speaking of Her Universe, she's having a promo, 31.4% off only today, for Pi day
http://www.heruniverse.com/


----------



## Supermom3

yulilin3 said:


> Nothing confirmed yet, there are rumors that the new SW A Galactic Spectacular might start the last weekend of May, also we don't know if the current fireworks, Symphony in the Stars will stay until the new show...keep checking this thread.



Oh, I sure hope so! We will be there May 24-May 30. I had our DHS day on May 24th, but would happily add an evening there on May 28th to see the fireworks.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## hiroMYhero

The "Awaken Summer" hotel/ticket package promo includes a special BB-8 MagicBand. The only way to get that cute MB is to have a room booked with a two-day ticket. Such a bummer...
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicband-for-the-awaken-summer-resort-package/

http://www.doctordisney.com/2016/03...ed-walt-disney-world-graphic-magicband-offer/


----------



## Meldev

Are the Jawas at the Launch Bay daily?


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> The "Awaken Summer" hotel/ticket package promo includes a special BB-8 MagicBand. The only way to get that cute MB is to have a room booked with a two-day ticket. Such a bummer...
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicband-for-the-awaken-summer-resort-package/
> 
> http://www.doctordisney.com/2016/03...ed-walt-disney-world-graphic-magicband-offer/


I know! I so want that band!


----------



## yulilin3

Meldev said:


> Are the Jawas at the Launch Bay daily?


yes they are. I'm not sure on a scheduled though. I've seen them every time I go in there, be it early in the morning or the afternoon


----------



## Meldev

yulilin3 said:


> yes they are. I'm not sure on a scheduled though. I've seen them every time I go in there, be it early in the morning or the afternoon


Thank you!  I'm so excited for my kids to see them!


----------



## helenb

Hoping they'll announce the SW fireworks/nighttime spectacular plans for summer, and still offer the dessert packages! They look amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

helenb said:


> Hoping they'll announce the SW fireworks/nighttime spectacular plans for summer, and still offer the dessert packages! They look amazing!


fingers crossed


----------



## cvjpirate

helenb said:


> Hoping they'll announce the SW fireworks/nighttime spectacular plans for summer, and still offer the dessert packages! They look amazing!



Hoping for this as well.


----------



## Amw1064

Meldev said:


> Are the Jawas at the Launch Bay daily?


We were there last night and saw them around 5 and then again around 8:30.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of Her Universe, she's having a promo, 31.4% off only today, for Pi day
> http://www.heruniverse.com/



Cute stuff - I've never seen that site. I was a bit confused by the sizing, however, only junior sizes? Not sure if I should risk it...I do wish, however, that the R2-D2 or C3PO dresses you have pictured above came in my size! So cute!


----------



## yulilin3

TheFloatingBear said:


> Cute stuff - I've never seen that site. I was a bit confused by the sizing, however, only junior sizes? Not sure if I should risk it...I do wish, however, that the R2-D2 or C3PO dresses you have pictured above came in my size! So cute!


Her Universe has Jr and all sizes,  each item says which one it is
We have way too many items from her  
The owner is Ashley Eckstein she's the voice of  Ahsoka  and came to the park dieing sww for the past 6 years,  she's a lovely person to meet


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> Her Universe has Jr and all sizes,  each item says which one it is
> We have way too many items from her
> The owner is Ashley Eckstein she's the voice of  Ahsoka  and came to the park dieing sww for the past 6 years,  she's a lovely person to meet



Cool! It just must be the shirt that I like - it says juniors and according to the size chart, I would be a 3x but that is not my size and that does not look correct according to the picture...I'll keep looking around - cute stuff!

I had thought I had seen some of the items before, and I found them on the Disney store page - mystery solved! Love the dresses!


----------



## BlueFairy

I have to pop in with a HUGE thank you to all the posters who keep this thread up to date.  Here's our DHS report from today - 

Arrived at gate early.  Mobs of people, but we maneuvered down Hollywood Blvd and hooked a left toward H&V.  Made it to the JTA line by 8:45.  Waited 30 min.  At about 20 min they said that everything prior to 1:10 show was booked.  We got 7:10 by choice.  

Immediately went to ST for a thrilling ride to Jakku and Naboo.  So fun for the kids!

Lots of shopping at Tatooine Traders.  Found an Ewok plush and waited for the custom double blue light saber.  Shipped to package pickup.  

Saw other shows.

Storm Troopers were on patrol off and on all day in Animation Courtyard.  Saw them pose once for pictures.  Other times, just quick comments.

Tried Launch Bay around 12:30.  Mobbed.  We looked at all the props.  Traded with Jawas.  They stick around for a few minutes and then leave.  Sometimes back again in 5 minutes, but no set schedule.  Chewie was 45 min. wait.  Kylo was 30.  We shopped and decided to try again during F!

Disturbing lack of Rey merchandise.  Not even action figures in either shop.

Long afternoon break.  Returned to park by 6:10 for JTA.

Parents should be aware that they expect you to stay with your child from checkin until showtime (30 min).  You do not drop off and walk away from the kids.  It takes the whole 30 min to take attendance and get robes for the kids and walk them over.  There was no instruction.  The crowds didn't part for our little passing parade, so having the parents there was essential to keep the younglings from getting scattered.  There were no cast members rounding them up or bringing up the rear.

JTA show was excellent, as described.  We didn't have any trouble getting a good spot at the rope right at showtime.  DD was absolutely over the moon to do this.

Returned to LB for 15 min Chewie wait.  5-10 for KR.  Neither had too much to say, but fun regardless.

More Jawa trading at 8:30pm.  This time they were posing for photos too.

More shopping.

Lineup to right of Gertie for excellent SITS fireworks!  Be careful.  The wind was in our face, but blowing so much that the smoke didn't accumulate. Something to watch for.  Also, you can here the music well, but the narration and lines from the movie are muffled pretty severely.  The SS Down the Hatch does not dim her lights.  Fine by me.  Made for good photos.  

Best day we've ever had in DHS.  Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## soniam

@BlueFairy 
What time did you get to DHS today? It looks like it was a 9am opening. So, they let you in early? Asking, because we are doing it tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## BlueFairy

soniam said:


> @BlueFairy
> What time did you get to DHS today? It looks like it was a 9am opening. So, they let you in early? Asking, because we are doing it tomorrow. Thanks


Yes. No EMH on Monday. We tried for 8:15. It was after 8:30.  They had been letting people in for awhile.  Go as early as you can if you want a morning show.


----------



## soniam

BlueFairy said:


> Yes. No EMH on Monday. We tried for 8:15. It was after 8:30.  They had been letting people in for awhile.  Go as early as you can if you want a morning show.



Yeah! They let us in early. We got here just after 8am. On the left at the gates, they had a sign for JTT sign ups. We got our first choice, 10:40am.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> Yeah! They let us in early. We got here just after 8am. On the left at the gates, they had a sign for JTT sign ups. We got our first choice, 10:40am.


Have fun enough for all of us!!


----------



## yulilin3

And stage being built. Again.  It seems each time I come there some new stage development
Will post the pics tomorrow,  the file is to large to post directly


----------



## yulilin3

For whomever asked about chip and Dale rescue rangers,  they are not meeting anymore,  they were only out for the adventure happens here party


----------



## hiroMYhero

April 5th, Phantom Menace Tsums will be released! Maul looks cute although, to me, some look like insects...
http://www.tsumtsumcentral.com/B219...edStarWarsEpisode1PhantomMenaceNextMonth.aspx


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> April 5th, Phantom Menace Tsums will be released! Maul looks cute although, to me, some look like insects...
> http://www.tsumtsumcentral.com/B219...edStarWarsEpisode1PhantomMenaceNextMonth.aspx


It looks like an angry ladybug  I might actually get spiderman for Gustavo


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from DHS, was great to meet @soniam and her family,  we got to chat for a while which was fun. 
Asked the cm in charge of the dessert party about April 18 and they looked at each other,  took out a paper from their pocket and said
The dessert party will continue until March 30th
I tell them,  actually there are dates available until April 30th
They look back on the paper and said. ...oh yeah it says dates have been added 
I ask about April 18th, they just said to call disney dining. ......
They had no clue,  sorry everyone


----------



## yulilin3

Finally have show times for Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away (SWaGFFA) it debuts April 4th
11:30am, 1:30pm, 2:30pm, 4:30pm, 5:30pm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Finally have show times for Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away (SWaGFFA) it debuts April 4th
> 11:30am, 1:30pm, 2:30pm, 4:30pm, 5:30pm


It's a Disney miracle!!!!

Thanks @yulilin3!!

With so much up in the air I can't remember when this starts...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's a Disney miracle!!!!
> 
> Thanks @yulilin3!!


well, it's 3 weeks away...a Disney miracle would be to open all the details for RoL 
I have been having fun flashbacks to SWW with that thread, I know exactly how ya'll are feeling


----------



## yulilin3

I had a chance to see SitS last night,I hadn't watched them since the Adventure Party ended and have to say that the speakers that were on the stage added a lot.
And now I understand why someone recently said that the sound was muffled by Echo Lake, last night I was just right next to the dessert party area and the speakers they used were not enough, sure you can still hear the music and dialogue but not as loud as before.
They are obviously building the new stage for SWaGFFA and SWaGS so I'm sure we will have better sound again.
Also I can't wait to hear what @soniam thought of the dessert party, but to me without a Dj or even music it just looked sort of dead, I know that the MK and Epcot ones don't have music either so I'll wait and see what she tought
Here is the pic from the stage construction


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from DHS, was great to meet @soniam and her family,  we got to chat for a while which was fun.
> Asked the cm in charge of the dessert party about April 18 and they looked at each other,  took out a paper from their pocket and said
> The dessert party will continue until March 30th
> I tell them,  actually there are dates available until April 30th
> They look back on the paper and said. ...oh yeah it says dates have been added
> I ask about April 18th, they just said to call disney dining. ......
> They had no clue,  sorry everyone



Thank you for checking - much appreciated! Fun that you were able to meet up with @soniam !


----------



## chpmnkfan

yulilin3 said:


> For whomever asked about chip and Dale rescue rangers,  they are not meeting anymore,  they were only out for the adventure happens here party


Aww boo hoo. Thank you for checking, I appreciate that. I figured that I missed them.


----------



## msmama

Oh, it was so nice and empty for a few days!!  Feel like with the amount of time they spend putting up and taking down stages there they could get a pretty good jump on building SW land!!


----------



## hauntedcity

Hi! Does anyone with 501st connections know if they will be out on the course for the Star Wars 10K and Dark Side Half Marathon in April?  All of the pictures from the Disneyland race were amazing, and I'm hoping we'll get the same experience!


----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> Hi! Does anyone with 501st connections know if they will be out on the course for the Star Wars 10K and Dark Side Half Marathon in April?  All of the pictures from the Disneyland race were amazing, and I'm hoping we'll get the same experience!


@lovethattink


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Finally have show times for Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away (SWaGFFA) it debuts April 4th
> 11:30am, 1:30pm, 2:30pm, 4:30pm, 5:30pm


I'm surprised there isn't a show closer to fireworks but it appears they are keeping casting this to a minimum.

I wonder if Phasma will do her patrol sometime after the 11:30 show and then again after the 2:30 show? There has to be a reason for the 2 hour gap in scheduling.


----------



## lovethattink

hauntedcity said:


> Hi! Does anyone with 501st connections know if they will be out on the course for the Star Wars 10K and Dark Side Half Marathon in April?  All of the pictures from the Disneyland race were amazing, and I'm hoping we'll get the same experience!





yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink



Not sure. I know for the Christmas parade they were sworn to secrecy.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Not sure. I know for the Christmas parade they were sworn to secrecy.


yeah but that was different, this is more open. Maybe you can ask?


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

yulilin3 said:


> Finally have show times for Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away (SWaGFFA) it debuts April 4th
> 11:30am, 1:30pm, 2:30pm, 4:30pm, 5:30pm




Thank you for posting this!!!  I'm so glad we ditched the Fantasmic package and moved our dinner back an hour or we wouldn't be able to fit this in. 

Now if they'd just extend the fireworks for May ...


----------



## jcemom

yulilin3 said:


> They want you to plan 6 months ahead of time but don't give you all the information.


Yes! It is SO frustrating!


----------



## TinkPearl

I'm just hoping we can do both Fantasmic and SW fireworks?!?


----------



## chicagodisfan

Thanks so much for posting the show times! Do we have any idea how long the show is?! Wondering if we can squeeze it in before our noon lunch ADR or if we should change some things around in the afternoon.


----------



## hiroMYhero

chicagodisfan said:


> Thanks so much for posting the show times! Do we have any idea how long the show is?! Wondering if we can squeeze it in before our noon lunch ADR or if we should change some things around in the afternoon.


The show is probably 20-25 minutes at most. The characters have to have time to make their way backstage and then have a mandatory break before they head back out for the next show.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> The show is probably 20-25 minutes at most. The characters have to have time to make their way backstage and then have a mandatory break before they head back out for the next show.


That's my thought as well,  no longer than 20 minutes


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> That's my thought as well,  no longer than 20 minutes


Do you think Phasma's patrol will be at 12:30 and 3:30? There has to be something going on in the 2-hour breaks.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Do you think Phasma's patrol will be at 12:30 and 3:30? There has to be something going on in the 2-hour breaks.


It looks like it,  I'll be there all day on April 4th and I'll write the times that the stormtroopers come out to patrol


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> yeah but that was different, this is more open. Maybe you can ask?



Everybody I asked,  including my dh is running.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Everybody I asked,  including my dh is running.


Oh,  I didn't know he was running the half marathon,  yay! !


----------



## chicagodisfan

hiroMYhero said:


> The show is probably 20-25 minutes at most. The characters have to have time to make their way backstage and then have a mandatory break before they head back out for the next show.



Great! Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Oh,  I didn't know he was running the half marathon,  yay! !



He's not, just the 5K. I just meant that everyone I talked to is there for the Darkside Challenge in one way or the other, most that I talked to, for K5 or 10K


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> Finally have show times for Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away (SWaGFFA) it debuts April 4th
> 11:30am, 1:30pm, 2:30pm, 4:30pm, 5:30pm



I'm so happy I decided to come out of lurkdom on this thread - I've learned so much! I can't remember what this is...thought I read about it, but I think I'm getting things confused!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> I'm so happy I decided to come out of lurkdom on this thread - I've learned so much! I can't remember what this is...thought I read about it, but I think I'm getting things confused!


Its the new SW stage show that begins on April 4th.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> He's not, just the 5K. I just meant that everyone I talked to is there for the Darkside Challenge in one way or the other, most that I talked to, for K5 or 10K


Gotcha,  if they have members of the 501st on the course it'll be for the half


----------



## horse11

yulilin3 said:


> I had a chance to see SitS last night,I hadn't watched them since the Adventure Party ended and have to say that the speakers that were on the stage added a lot.
> And now I understand why someone recently said that the sound was muffled by Echo Lake, last night I was just right next to the dessert party area and the speakers they used were not enough, sure you can still hear the music and dialogue but not as loud as before.
> They are obviously building the new stage for SWaGFFA and SWaGS so I'm sure we will have better sound again.
> Also I can't wait to hear what @soniam thought of the dessert party, but to me without a Dj or even music it just looked sort of dead, I know that the MK and Epcot ones don't have music either so I'll wait and see what she tought
> Here is the pic from the stage construction


So are they currently in construction for the New Star Wars Fireworks and still having the current Star Wars Fireworks???? If so this may be a good sign that they can and hopefully will continue the Star Wars Fireworks for May!!! Throw in the Dessert Party and I and my family will be happy campers!!


----------



## yulilin3

horse11 said:


> So are they currently in construction for the New Star Wars Fireworks and still having the current Star Wars Fireworks???? If so this may be a good sign that they can and hopefully will continue the Star Wars Fireworks for May!!! Throw in the Dessert Party and I and my family will be happy campers!!


The construction on stage is for the show that starts April 4th plus the new projection/fireworks  . The real problem will be once they start construction behind street of America and old backlot tour (streets is closing April 3rd) that they will see if  they can keep symphony in the stars with the current fireworks s launch points, (they launch from old backlot tour)  I hope I explained it properly.


----------



## horse11

yulilin3 said:


> The construction on stage is for the show that starts April 4th plus the new projection/fireworks  . The real problem will be once they start construction behind street of America and old backlot tour (streets is closing April 3rd) that they will see if  they can keep symphony in the stars with the current fireworks s launch points, (they launch from old backlot tour)  I hope I explained it properly.


hummmmm yep it makes sense alright but makes me doubt that there will be any Star Wars Fireworks for our trip on May 13th. This waiting is so hard. Between this and the possibility of Rol along with night activities a AK is slowly killing me lol!!!  Thanks Yulilin3!! Love your threads!!!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> Its the new SW stage show that begins on April 4th.



Yes yes yes! It's all coming back to me! Thanks!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Over in the massive ROL Support Group thread , there are comments that easyWDW is reporting that SW fireworks are extended through opening of the new fireworks.  I saw that as an offhanded comment in one of his blog posts the other day but it seemed too off the cuff to be reporting a change in the schedule.  Is there any independent confirmation on this?


----------



## yulilin3

horse11 said:


> hummmmm yep it makes sense alright but makes me doubt that there will be any Star Wars Fireworks for our trip on May 13th. This waiting is so hard. Between this and the possibility of Rol along with night activities a AK is slowly killing me lol!!!  Thanks Yulilin3!! Love your threads!!!


you're welcome
Fireworks for May might happen. It all depends on the speed or where they start with the construction
They first need to demolish everything or almost everything, Streets of America, the LMA stadium, they have to remove all the backlot props that are still there and start demolishing those areas....the current fireworks launch where the backlot tram used to go on so if they leave that be for a month and a half it could still happen


----------



## yulilin3

Work will continue around the area of One Man's Dream and ABC Commissary for the new projection/fireworks show until late April...another good sign that the new fireworks will be up and running by the end of May.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Over in the massive ROL Support Group thread , there are comments that easyWDW is reporting that SW fireworks are extended through opening of the new fireworks.  I saw that as an offhanded comment in one of his blog posts the other day but it seemed too off the cuff to be reporting a change in the schedule.  Is there any independent confirmation on this?


It was posted on the HUB for about 2 days that the new fireworks show would begin May 27th...then it was taken down, other than that no confirmation


----------



## blackpearl77

hiroMYhero said:


> April 5th, Phantom Menace Tsums will be released! Maul looks cute although, to me, some look like insects...
> http://www.tsumtsumcentral.com/B219...edStarWarsEpisode1PhantomMenaceNextMonth.aspx



They do look like insects! Lol!!!!!


----------



## horse11

yulilin3 said:


> Work will continue around the area of One Man's Dream and ABC Commissary for the new projection/fireworks show until late April...another good sign that the new fireworks will be up and running by the end of May.


I can only hope Disney will drag their feet like they have been with everything else affecting our trip. Watch this time they will kick it into high gear lol!!


----------



## yulilin3

the official guide for the Darkside Race is out
http://as2.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/SWHM16_WDW_Program_Online.pdf


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> the official guide for the Darkside Race is out
> http://as2.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/SWHM16_WDW_Program_Online.pdf


Impressive looking guide!

Hope your training is going well?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Impressive looking guide!
> 
> Hope your training is going well?


as in non existent  well going to the parks 3 times a week should count for something right...and now I think I'm going to the Premium RoL event on Friday night (my son's Mother's Day gift) so no sleep...I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> as in non existent  well going to the parks 3 times a week should count for something right...and now I think I'm going to the Premium RoL event on Friday night (my son's Mother's Day gift) so no sleep...I have a bad feeling about this


You'll be fine! The Force is with you: just walk at a steady pace and stop for every character... I can't wait to see who is on the course, and, you get to go through Epcot and Studios! Fun!!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll be fine! The Force is with you: just walk at a steady pace and stop for every character... I can't wait to see who is on the course, and, you get to go through Epcot and Studios! Fun!!


that's the plan, until I see the balloon ladies behind me then it's lightspeed...


----------



## HCinKC

Yuli, that is such a fun Mother's Day gift! I hope you guys have a great time!



TheFloatingBear said:


> Ah, good to know! Not finished reading yet, but now I'm rethinking bringing the kids. I'm worried because my son sometimes doesn't tolerate fireworks well, so don't want to risk it with the $, but it sounds awesome, and he's a big Star Wars fan. I don't even know if I can convince my DH for date night, now I'm trying to add all of us, lol!


I'm not sure if I missed how old your kids are, but Peltor Junior is good for smaller heads and pretty reasonably priced. Both of my kids wear them for many things, a toddler and a first grader. My older son could still hear the music and can hear conversation. And they must be relatively comfortable because my 20 month old will (mostly) leave them alone lol.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Just booked the Dessert party for 8:15 on March 30 (shocked it was available just looked on a whim). Anyway what time should we show up? 8:15 or earlier (seems like you always go earlier to these types of things). We want a decent table away from trees. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMSue said:


> Just booked the Dessert party for 8:15 on March 30 (shocked it was available just looked on a whim). Anyway what time should we show up? 8:15 or earlier (seems like you always go earlier to these types of things). We want a decent table away from trees. Thanks


Be there by 8pm and you should be fine


----------



## belleincanada

Joining! Hey everyone  Going to WDW for a magical honeymoon in September 11-22, right after getting married to the best man on Earth (his last name is 'Wright' so I am literally marrying Mr. Wright. )

He, like every other guy I know, is obsessed with all things SW, and I'm just wondering what kinds of characters/shows/events are expected to be at at DHS come September?? From what I know, right now you can meet a few characters at Launch Bay, and there's a 'Symphony in the Stars' and a dessert party but that's ending soon? But new fireworks are coming for the summer? Will they just be in the summer or are they rumoured to be around in September too?

Forgive me, I would go back and read through the whole thread, but to be honest, I'm planning a wedding which every day has got me like


----------



## yulilin3

belleincanada said:


> Joining! Hey everyone  Going to WDW for a magical honeymoon in September 11-22, right after getting married to the best man on Earth (his last name is 'Wright' so I am literally marrying Mr. Wright. )
> 
> He, like every other guy I know, is obsessed with all things SW, and I'm just wondering what kinds of characters/shows/events are expected to be at at DHS come September?? From what I know, right now you can meet a few characters at Launch Bay, and there's a 'Symphony in the Stars' and a dessert party but that's ending soon? But new fireworks are coming for the summer? Will they just be in the summer or are they rumoured to be around in September too?
> 
> Forgive me, I would go back and read through the whole thread, but to be honest, I'm planning a wedding which every day has got me like


First of all congrats on the wedding...
Good thing about this thread is that you don't have to read all the pages, I keep page one updated  on all things SW at DHS.
For September Launch Bay should be open
Path of the Jedi 10 min. recap movie
Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away show presented several times on Center Stage
Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks/lasers/projection show
Jedi Training Show
Star Tours
if after reading page 1 you have additional questions let us know. Keep an eye on this thread in case anything new is announced in the next coming months


----------



## yulilin3

April 3rd will bring a new map of DHS,f course, missing the big chunk of Streets of America. At least the new map will feature BB8 on the cover


----------



## JayLeeJay

Anyone going to the fireworks tonight? If the rain holds off, Lewis and I are planning on watching.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Anyone going to the fireworks tonight? If the rain holds off, Lewis and I are planning on watching.


no, not tonight  have fun, I hope the rain holds off


----------



## ArielSRL

soniam said:


> Yeah! They let us in early. We got here just after 8am. On the left at the gates, they had a sign for JTT sign ups. We got our first choice, 10:40am.


We want the latest show bc my son would prefer the light sabers light up so I'm not worried about the earlier shows filling up but I don't necessarily want to wait 30 minutes to sign up. How long did you guys wait? Guess 4.5 yr old and I may have to leave SSR earlier than I planned for our DHS day. The rest of the fam can lag behind a bit if they want, I suppose.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Best guess new Star Wars fireworks in Sept, before or after Fantasmic?  Park is scheduled to close at 8 with an 8:30 fantasmic.  Trying to plan ADR for dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> Best guess new Star Wars fireworks in Sept, before or after Fantasmic?  Park is scheduled to close at 8 with an 8:30 fantasmic.  Trying to plan ADR for dinner.


never rely on park hours this early, they will probably change
If F! is scheduled for 8:30pm I would say fireworks will be after


----------



## subtchr

Quick question...is the green shaded area below a decent view of the fireworks? Can you hear the music?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> Quick question...is the green shaded area below a decent view of the fireworks? Can you hear the music?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 157197


It's a great spot to watch but you can't hear the music.  The only place to hear the music is inside by center stage and faintly around echo lake


----------



## rwcmath

We watched from Echo Lake twice.  We heard the music better the night without much wind.


----------



## subtchr

yulilin3 said:


> It's a great spot to watch but you can't hear the music.  The only place to hear the music is inside by center stage and faintly around echo lake



Thanks, I was afraid of that. I have a group of 110 on Wednesday, and I'd like them to watch the fireworks before we load the buses. I'll still have them meet there, so we are out of the park and ready to go after the show. Maybe I'll tell them to pull up a Periscope to listen to the music!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It's a great spot to watch but you can't hear the music.  The only place to hear the music is inside by center stage and faintly around echo lake


I feel like they should add live streaming of show music to the MDE app -- same way that you can tune into a TV channel for Wishes music at Contemporary Resort, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> Thanks, I was afraid of that. I have a group of 110 on Wednesday, and I'd like them to watch the fireworks before we load the buses. I'll still have them meet there, so we are out of the park and ready to go after the show. Maybe I'll tell them to pull up a Periscope to listen to the music!


Or YouTube,  there are a lot of videos of the fireworks show.  Just make sure it's this year's show and not the one from last year cause it's different


----------



## subtchr

But with YouTube I'd have to sync it, Periscope would be live! (Just kidding, a few seconds here or there would be just fine...)

Seriously, thanks as always for sharing your insights!


----------



## pens4821

subtchr said:


> Quick question...is the green shaded area below a decent view of the fireworks? Can you hear the music?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 157197



We watched from there the whole way back against the railing one night because we saw them inside earlier in the week and wanted a fast exit on the bus. As mentioned, you could barely hear the music, but the view was awesome. I would have no problem watching them from there again.


----------



## soniam

ArielSRL said:


> We want the latest show bc my son would prefer the light sabers light up so I'm not worried about the earlier shows filling up but I don't necessarily want to wait 30 minutes to sign up. How long did you guys wait? Guess 4.5 yr old and I may have to leave SSR earlier than I planned for our DHS day. The rest of the fam can lag behind a bit if they want, I suppose.



We only waited 10 minutes maybe to sign up. People had already started entering to sign up when we arrived. We walked back and there was handful of people, definitely less than 10 kids signing up. It was fast.


----------



## ArielSRL

soniam said:


> We only waited 10 minutes maybe to sign up. People had already started entering to sign up when we arrived. We walked back and there was handful of people, definitely less than 10 kids signing up. It was fast.


Thanks!


----------



## BlueFairy

ArielSRL said:


> We want the latest show bc my son would prefer the light sabers light up so I'm not worried about the earlier shows filling up but I don't necessarily want to wait 30 minutes to sign up. How long did you guys wait? Guess 4.5 yr old and I may have to leave SSR earlier than I planned for our DHS day. The rest of the fam can lag behind a bit if they want, I suppose.



So, we had the 7:10 show right after the daylight savings time changed to allow for a later sunset.  If you are going during daylight savings time, I would not expect to see the light from the sabers. We could only really see the light for the last 1/2 of the show this week.  As the days get longer this summer, you will see the light less at that time of day.

Now, be aware that we arrived closer to 9am and still had the 30 minute wait.  The people arriving later than us had a similar issue.  I would expect that at some point people were shut out.  Sure, you could wait and arrive at 8:45 or so, but I think you will still have to wait, even if they start the signups early.  I would not have wanted to arrive at 9:15, still wait 30 minutes and then find the shows were full.


----------



## ArielSRL

BlueFairy said:


> So, we had the 7:10 show right after the daylight savings time changed to allow for a later sunset.  If you are going during daylight savings time, I would not expect to see the light from the sabers. We could only really see the light for the last 1/2 of the show this week.  As the days get longer this summer, you will see the light less at that time of day.
> 
> Now, be aware that we arrived closer to 9am and still had the 30 minute wait.  The people arriving later than us had a similar issue.  I would expect that at some point people were shut out.  Sure, you could wait and arrive at 8:45 or so, but I think you will still have to wait, even if they start the signups early.  I would not have wanted to arrive at 9:15, still wait 30 minutes and then find the shows were full.


Thanks for the response. I'm hoping they do an 8pm show which is what touringplans.com is predicting as the last show in June. It may or may not happen but if so, then we'll go with that. If not, we'll plan accordingly. 

As far as arrival, I initially planned to leave SSR in our car around 8am for a 9am opening, but I was saying in my post that my 4.5 yr old and I may have to leave earlier than that.


----------



## AThrillingChase

My apologies because this is (mostly) off topic - I will be leaving soon for the dark side challenge (YAY) and long story short, I need to add a hotel room for the night of April 20th. We leave at like 4:30AM on the 21st, so just looking for a place to sleep, so something like all star music would be perfect. Unfortunately, the online system is being annoying (shocking) and will not let me check AP rates via my brother's account (just created one for him and it won't link for some reason). He currently has a valid AP and I will be upgrading my ticket prior to checking in.

Would anyone mind checking to see if any are available for the night of the 20th and what the AP rate would be? I just wanted to see if it was any cheaper than orbitz.

Admission: everyone on this board is so nice and helpful that I am totally using you all


----------



## jessicag13

AThrillingChase said:


> My apologies because this is (mostly) off topic - I will be leaving soon for the dark side challenge (YAY) and long story short, I need to add a hotel room for the night of April 20th. We leave at like 4:30AM on the 21st, so just looking for a place to sleep, so something like all star music would be perfect. Unfortunately, the online system is being annoying (shocking) and will not let me check AP rates via my brother's account (just created one for him and it won't link for some reason). He currently has a valid AP and I will be upgrading my ticket prior to checking in.
> 
> Would anyone mind checking to see if any are available for the night of the 20th and what the AP rate would be? I just wanted to see if it was any cheaper than orbitz.
> 
> Admission: everyone on this board is so nice and helpful that I am totally using you all



All-Star Music is showing an AP rate for a standard room as $84 for the night of 4/20- total is $94.92 with tax. hope that helps


----------



## AThrillingChase

jessicag13 said:


> All-Star Music is showing an AP rate for a standard room as $84 for the night of 4/20- total is $94.92 with tax. hope that helps



You rock. Thank you very much!! And now back to our regularly scheduled


----------



## HCinKC

A bit OT, but what are folks thoughts on the movie release? I can't decide if I want to pre-order and just wait for it to come in the mail, or if I want to wait and go pick it up on the 5th. I'm not terribly concerned about finding it in stock since I can go first thing in the morning without issue, but I am wondering if the price will be the same, around $20. OTOH, am I really going to watch it in the few days after that? Not sure. I know we could survive until it arrived a few days later. Just thought I'd see what some other thought-processes had been.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## hauntedcity

HCinKC said:


> A bit OT, but what are folks thoughts on the movie release? I can't decide if I want to pre-order and just wait for it to come in the mail, or if I want to wait and go pick it up on the 5th. I'm not terribly concerned about finding it in stock since I can go first thing in the morning without issue, but I am wondering if the price will be the same, around $20. OTOH, am I really going to watch it in the few days after that? Not sure. I know we could survive until it arrived a few days later. Just thought I'd see what some other thought-processes had been.
> 
> #firstworldproblems



I did the Target pre-order where you would get a $5 gift card with the movie for $20.  I'm not sure if they're still offering that, though.  

At the time, I didn't realize that it would be available on iTunes early though.  So, do I get it early for $20, or wait a few days for the physical blu-ray for $15? 

 Must... use... patience...


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to target first thing in the morning.  I couldn't wait for it to arrive by mail


----------



## rwcmath

Are there Star Wars fireworks tonight?  If so, what time?


----------



## yulilin3

rwcmath said:


> Are there Star Wars fireworks tonight?  If so, what time?


Yes,  9:15 I believe, they are scheduled every night through April 30th


----------



## yulilin3

BTW got pictures of the stage and screens installation,  will post them tomorrow


----------



## rwcmath

Thanks!


----------



## hauntedcity

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to target first thing in the morning.  I couldn't wait for it to arrive by mail



I'm trying to convince myself that my $5 savings will translate to an extra Mickey ice cream bar a couple weeks later.  But who am I kidding? I'm going to eat that extra Mickey bar, anyway...


----------



## ArielSRL

hauntedcity said:


> I did the Target pre-order where you would get a $5 gift card with the movie for $20.  I'm not sure if they're still offering that, though.
> 
> At the time, I didn't realize that it would be available on iTunes early though.  So, do I get it early for $20, or wait a few days for the physical blu-ray for $15?
> 
> Must... use... patience...


I think the promotion is over. I tried to order it either this Sunday or last (fairly certain it was last) and there was no offer of a $5 gift card. Unless they are back to it again....


----------



## elmoandzoey

Have fireworks been extended past April 30th? Our park days are not until May... Just wondering if we need to watch them from outside on the 29th or 30th.

Also what's up with the stage show that premieres April 2nd. I can't see times for May either. Can I assume they will be the same than in April?

Sorry if this has been asked beforehand... Couldn't find this info on the last few pages.


----------



## CMNJ

elmoandzoey said:


> Have fireworks been extended past April 30th? Our park days are not until May... Just wondering if we need to watch them from outside on the 29th or 30th.
> 
> Also what's up with the stage show that premieres April 2nd. I can't see times for May either. Can I assume they will be the same than in April?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked beforehand... Couldn't find this info on the last few pages.


Disney has not said the fireworks will continue into May. We arrive April 30 so our plan is DHS that night to ensure we see them unless something changes between now and then). The stage show is supposed to be ongoing once it debuts in April as to the times who knows if they will change it but until we hear otherwise I'd assume the April times


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> Have fireworks been extended past April 30th? Our park days are not until May... Just wondering if we need to watch them from outside on the 29th or 30th.
> 
> Also what's up with the stage show that premieres April 2nd. I can't see times for May either. Can I assume they will be the same than in April?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked beforehand... Couldn't find this info on the last few pages.


The show times for SWaGFFA should be the same.


----------



## elmoandzoey

Thanks for the info. We have an ADR for Beaches & Creme for 8pm on the 30th. I guess we'll just take the boat over to HS then and watch from outside.


----------



## HCinKC

Thanks for the responses. Target is not running that $5gc promo anymore. I'd do that if they were. Dang. I suppose I could wait and see what is offered when it comes out. Oh the agony of it all!


----------



## antman

Waiting for the RoL stuff to be officially announced/available for booking and waiting to see if the Star Wars fireworks and dessert party will be available in May.  Disney isn't making advanced planning all that easy.


----------



## yulilin3

latest construction update. Both sides of Hollywood Blvd behind walls, I'm assuming this is where the projectors will be.




Screen between GMR and ABC Commissary  




Screen next to One Man's Dream, From center stage you can see both screens clearly




The stage looks to have some pulley system, maybe for additional screens? 




yellow tent for CM


----------



## lovethattink

I missed the update with the pictures.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yulilin3

On April 7th there will be a helicopter flying over DHS to get footage of the park, they want fresh, new footage for promotional materials since Streets of America is/will be demolished. In case anyone is at the park that's what they are doing


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

So I have been stalking the ROL thread, and there is no news there.  What seems to be the thinking for May in regards to SW fireworks?  

I know nothing has been officially put out but are there any inside tips/leaks/guesses?  The "show" or mini parade is still starting in a few days, correct?


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> *Starting April 4th S_tar Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away: This new live, stage show celebrates iconic moments from the _Star Wars_ saga with live vignettes featuring popular _Star Wars_ characters, such as Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Darth Maul. The show will take place multiple times each day at the Center Stage area near The Great Movie Ride.
> 11:30AM
> 1:30PM
> 2:30PM
> 4:30PM
> 5:30PM



Is this indefinite at this time?  We are planning an early June trip (which SHOULD have been our second SWW on our APs that expire June 12).  Expecting this will still be going at that time?


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> So I have been stalking the ROL thread, and there is no news there.  What seems to be the thinking for May in regards to SW fireworks?
> 
> I know nothing has been officially put out but are there any inside tips/leaks/guesses?  The "show" or mini parade is still starting in a few days, correct?


yes SWaGFFA and the troopers and Phasma patrol start April 4th, I'll be there recording and taking pics.
As for fireworks for May nothing yet


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> Is this indefinite at this time?  We are planning an early June trip (which SHOULD have been our second SWW on our APs that expire June 12).  Expecting this will still be going at that time?


yes SWaGFFA should be there for a while, as for times I have a feeling they will see how popular the show is and change or not the times for it


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Any insight regarding potential "May the 4th" activities?  I haven't paid close attention in the past as I wasn't going to be on property but seems like there have historically been some surprise/unadvertised special touches?  I saw above that news on May fireworks hasn't yet been released but would they really miss this opportunity?  In fact, I'm somewhat surprised they haven't announced a special hard ticket event!  It won't make or break our trip by any means but just thought there might be cool stuff on the 4th.


----------



## Wackdawg

We are going to be there May 13th and was wondering will there be fireworks for Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular. I still do not see show times and or date yet for the show. When do you think they'll announce this. I planned on being at HS till 5pm then going to EPCOT at Teppan Edo for dinner and then coming back for show.


----------



## yulilin3

2xcited2sleep said:


> Any insight regarding potential "May the 4th" activities?  I haven't paid close attention in the past as I wasn't going to be on property but seems like there have historically been some surprise/unadvertised special touches?  I saw above that news on May fireworks hasn't yet been released but would they really miss this opportunity?  In fact, I'm somewhat surprised they haven't announced a special hard ticket event!  It won't make or break our trip by any means but just thought there might be cool stuff on the 4th.


May the 4th "events" have always been a surprise or at least under wraps until the weekend before, so we don't know



Wackdawg said:


> We are going to be there May 13th and was wondering will there be fireworks for Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular. I still do not see show times and or date yet for the show. When do you think they'll announce this. I planned on being at HS till 5pm then going to EPCOT at Teppan Edo for dinner and then coming back for show.


SitS has not been extended after April 30th, if they are to continue we will know in the next 2 weeks since that's when the entertainment schedule for CM comes out


----------



## yulilin3

Going today to get pictures of the stage and a complete picture album of Streets of America since I won't be there on Saturday for it's last day of operation. 
I'm going to ask CM at Launch Bay if they have an idea on the times that Capt. Phasma will be doing her patrolling starting next Monday, I don't expect an answer but who knows


----------



## horse11

yulilin3 said:


> Going today to get pictures of the stage and a complete picture album of Streets of America since I won't be there on Saturday for it's last day of operation.
> I'm going to ask CM at Launch Bay if they have an idea on the times that Capt. Phasma will be doing her patrolling starting next Monday, I don't expect an answer but who knows


Looking forward to it!


----------



## yulilin3

here's the construction update, sad to see the Premiere Theater being demolished, it used to house the SWW shows. The stage looks ready to go for the new show and the installation continues for the show elements of SWaGS
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73741830.1477241072603039&type=1&l=eadfb6f880


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> here's the construction update, sad to see the Premiere Theater being demolished, it used to house the SWW shows. The stage looks ready to go for the new show and the installation continues for the show elements of SWaGS
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73741830.1477241072603039&type=1&l=eadfb6f880


Thanks for the great pics! The end of an era, and hopefully the start of something great.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks for the great pics! The end of an era, and hopefully the start of something great.


if you or anyone is interested I got pictures of Streets of America, Honey Playground, Watto's Grotto and LMA today. I basically went to say good bye to the area


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> if you or anyone is interested I got pictures of Streets of America, Honey Playground, Watto's Grotto and LMA today. I basically went to say good bye to the area


Awesome! Did you post them on Facebook?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Awesome! Did you post them on Facebook?


downloading them know...as soon as they are ready I'll post the ling, I'm doing it under my personal fb and not streaming Disney


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> downloading them know...as soon as they are ready I'll post the ling, I'm doing it under my personal fb and not streaming Disney


Great! We're Facebook friends, so I'll see it there.  You had a busy day!


----------



## yulilin3

here are my albums
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...710.1073741999.1406401066&type=1&l=4f2bb53c53 LMA
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...881.1073741998.1406401066&type=1&l=cddfbc1902 Watto's Grotto
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...631.1073741997.1406401066&type=1&l=2e1902f8e2 Monsters Inc

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...917.1073741996.1406401066&type=1&l=87e8f256f7 Honey Playground
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...292.1073741995.1406401066&type=1&l=5fe64934a0 Streets of America


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Great! We're Facebook friends, so I'll see it there.  You had a busy day!


 I forget your name on fb


----------



## Ferrentinos

Just added you as a friend - thank you for all of the great updates here and with all of the great pictures! I can't wait to see how the next few months unfold so I can really plan my August visit!


----------



## summerw

So honey etc is all open April 2, right? Closed in the 3rd. I was confused by the way done articles were worded


----------



## mesaboy2

summerw said:


> So honey etc is all open April 2, right? Closed in the 3rd. I was confused by the way done articles were worded



Open Saturday, gone forever Sunday.


----------



## lovethattink

We started our annual Star Wars movies marathon. My husband commented about how sad it is to hear the music from Episode V because so much of it reminds him of something from SWW,  parade, shows, atmosphere music,  etc.


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> here's the construction update, sad to see the Premiere Theater being demolished, it used to house the SWW shows. The stage looks ready to go for the new show and the installation continues for the show elements of SWaGS
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73741830.1477241072603039&type=1&l=eadfb6f880



Is the Premiere theater demolition part of the Star wars or Toy story areas? Never been in that theater, so I'm not sure where it is.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> here are my albums
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...710.1073741999.1406401066&type=1&l=4f2bb53c53 LMA
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...881.1073741998.1406401066&type=1&l=cddfbc1902 Watto's Grotto
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...631.1073741997.1406401066&type=1&l=2e1902f8e2 Monsters Inc
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...917.1073741996.1406401066&type=1&l=87e8f256f7 Honey Playground
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...292.1073741995.1406401066&type=1&l=5fe64934a0 Streets of America



Thank you for sharing these! I was going to go to say goodbye myself this week, but unexpected health issues (nothing serious, just can't go now) prevented it. And thanks again for all you do for this thread. 
Sarah


----------



## shannonkma

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...292.1073741995.1406401066&type=1&l=5fe64934a0 Streets of America[/QUOTE]

Was looking through the SOA photos and noticed the sign for "Mr Gold's pawn shop and antiquities." I'm a Once Upon a Time fan, and maybe I'm the last to notice the connection, but one of Rumplestiltskin's alter egos is Mr. Gold. He happens to own a pawn/antique shop.hmm


----------



## Tarzan

They have items from the series in the window. My daughter loved it.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Is the Premiere theater demolition part of the Star wars or Toy story areas? Never been in that theater, so I'm not sure where it is.





shannonkma said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...292.1073741995.1406401066&type=1&l=5fe64934a0 Streets of America


yes it's part of SWLand. The theater was located between Mama Melrose restaurant and the San Francisco mural, it original housed the Hunchback of Notre Dame when it was an open theater, then they enclosed for SWW and other events


Was looking through the SOA photos and noticed the sign for "Mr Gold's pawn shop and antiquities." I'm a Once Upon a Time fan, and maybe I'm the last to notice the connection, but one of Rumplestiltskin's alter egos is Mr. Gold. He happens to own a pawn/antique shop.hmm[/QUOTE]
Yes, it is from OUAT, in the pics you can see Cindy's glass slippers, the unicorn mobile, the sorcerer's hat and Doc and Stealthy's axes


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Thank you for sharing these! I was going to go to say goodbye myself this week, but unexpected health issues (nothing serious, just can't go now) prevented it. And thanks again for all you do for this thread.
> Sarah


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## shannonkma

Yes, it is from OUAT, in the pics you can see Cindy's glass slippers, the unicorn mobile, the sorcerer's hat and Doc and Stealthy's axes[/QUOTE]

I noticed the sorceror hat, will look again for others
Edit: how did I miss those? Sleepy I guess


----------



## hiroMYhero

This info is in a current DP blog post:
*Disney Springs*

*April 15 – 17:* Join us as we welcome ACME Archives artist Rob Kaz who will be on hand for special appearances and signings of some of his latest _Star Wars_ releases from 3 – 5 p.m. and 7 – 9 p.m., each day at Art of Disney in Disney Springs Marketplace. 

I'm sure @yulilin3 knows who he is and what he does.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> This info is in a current DP blog post:
> *Disney Springs*
> 
> *April 15 – 17:* Join us as we welcome ACME Archives artist Rob Kaz who will be on hand for special appearances and signings of some of his latest _Star Wars_ releases from 3 – 5 p.m. and 7 – 9 p.m., each day at Art of Disney in Disney Springs Marketplace.
> 
> I'm sure @yulilin3 knows who he is and what he does.


I actually didn't know who he was but have seen his art work 
Off Topic: forecast is calling for 90% chance of thunderstorms on Saturday


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> here's the construction update, sad to see the Premiere Theater being demolished, it used to house the SWW shows. The stage looks ready to go for the new show and the installation continues for the show elements of SWaGS
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73741830.1477241072603039&type=1&l=eadfb6f880





yulilin3 said:


> if you or anyone is interested I got pictures of Streets of America, Honey Playground, Watto's Grotto and LMA today. I basically went to say good bye to the area



Thanks for the updates and pictures!  Glad I got a good, if not unexpected, stroll through Streets of America and the area in February.  I know it's a changing of the guards so I'm looking forward to what's to come.


----------



## yulilin3

CM have been rehearsing at night after the park closes for the past 3 nights for SWaGFFA and it looks like everything is set to go. I'll be there Monday and hoping for no rain


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> CM have been rehearsing at night after the park closes for the past 3 nights for SWaGFFA and it looks like everything is set to go. I'll be there Monday and hoping for no rain



So we're assuming that it only happens weather permitting?  I would think storm troopers would be water proof!  

Do we know ANYTHING about what this is?  Is it a real show? Or like when Troopers or Boba Fett would be on stage for awhile during SWW?  I'm excited!!  I only have one day at HS in our plans for our upcoming trip so I'm going to have to fix that, I think.


----------



## mesaboy2

msmama said:


> So we're assuming that it only happens weather permitting?  I would think storm troopers would be water proof!



I would think stormtroopers would be better shots, but alas.  Rain will affect footing and performer safety, so yes.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> So we're assuming that it only happens weather permitting?  I would think storm troopers would be water proof!
> 
> Do we know ANYTHING about what this is?  Is it a real show? Or like when Troopers or Boba Fett would be on stage for awhile during SWW?  I'm excited!!  I only have one day at HS in our plans for our upcoming trip so I'm going to have to fix that, I think.


this is the description
Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader, BB-8, Darth Maul and more recreate famous movie vignettes right before your eyes. Join the celebration and share your love of the Star Wars saga—now conveniently located in your galaxy at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!
I expect the show to be about 15 minutes long
The other thing opening on Monday is Captain Phasma with the first order troopers patrolling from Launch Bay to Center stage, no set schedule for that but I'll be at DHS all day just to try and figure out if they have one.


----------



## GaryDis

mesaboy2 said:


> I would think stormtroopers would be better shots, but alas.  Rain will affect footing and performer safety, so yes.


The stormtroopers are in direct violation of Evil Overlord Rules 1 and 56. Of course both Darth Vader and the Emperor violated several other rules.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Hello all!!   I just found this on the Disney Florist site.    I'm bummed that it is not available in April. (then again I'm sure it is going to be very pricey.) I bet it will be around for May the 4th!

http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/in-room+celebrations/starwarsirc.do?nType=1


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Hello all!!   I just found this on the Disney Florist site.    I'm bummed that it is not available in April. (then again I'm sure it is going to be very pricey.) I bet it will be around for May the 4th!
> 
> http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/in-room+celebrations/starwarsirc.do?nType=1


thanks for sharing, this sounds interesting


----------



## ArielSRL

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Hello all!!   I just found this on the Disney Florist site.    I'm bummed that it is not available in April. (then again I'm sure it is going to be very pricey.) I bet it will be around for May the 4th!
> 
> http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/in-room+celebrations/starwarsirc.do?nType=1


Thanks! I submitted my email address for info.


----------



## yulilin3

We will finally get to know Ahsoka's whole story http://nerdist.com/new-star-wars-novel-featuring-ahsoka-tano-announced-exclusive/


----------



## Dreamin192

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Hello all!!   I just found this on the Disney Florist site.    I'm bummed that it is not available in April. (then again I'm sure it is going to be very pricey.) I bet it will be around for May the 4th!
> 
> http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/in-room+celebrations/starwarsirc.do?nType=1


Awesome! M 4 year old loves Star Wars Rebels, we're going at the end of May so hopefully it's ready to go by then


----------



## lovingeire

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Hello all!!   I just found this on the Disney Florist site.    I'm bummed that it is not available in April. (then again I'm sure it is going to be very pricey.) I bet it will be around for May the 4th!
> 
> http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/in-room+celebrations/starwarsirc.do?nType=1



I'm requesting info as well.  While I doubt I'll pony up the money I am curious what it will cost and totally entail/include.  We'll be there the first weekend in May.



yulilin3 said:


> We will finally get to know Ahsoka's whole story http://nerdist.com/new-star-wars-novel-featuring-ahsoka-tano-announced-exclusive/



OMG!  I am so excited!


----------



## hsmamato2

are the star wars fireworks continuing thru May?


----------



## yulilin3

hsmamato2 said:


> are the star wars fireworks continuing thru May?


nothing has been announced, as soon as I know anything I update the first page with all current info


----------



## yulilin3

I just finished watching last night's Rebels episode, holy cow that was good.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> I just finished watching last night's Rebels episode, holy cow that was good.



I recorded it and we'll watch it this weekend. About half-way through this season, my boys (even the 8 year old) decided that they're just not into SW Rebels anymore. They've never liked Ezra's character, always comparing it to The Clone Wars, etc. I watched by myself for a while, but then I gave up. However, I did record last night's episode and even the boys are interested in watching it -- glad to hear it was good!


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> I just finished watching last night's Rebels episode, holy cow that was good.



It was *~fabulous*.


----------



## likesdisney

Question about the Force Awakens.  I've been looking online for the movie (blu ray)  in 3D and haven't seen it listed just the normal blu ray.  Is it going to be released in 3D?


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> I just finished watching last night's Rebels episode, holy cow that was good.



Ugh, we have it recorded, but are so far behind.  We might need a marathon this weekend!


----------



## mesaboy2

likesdisney said:


> Question about the Force Awakens.  I've been looking online for the movie (blu ray)  in 3D and haven't seen it listed just the normal blu ray.  Is it going to be released in 3D?



The 3D version is expected to be released much later in the year.


----------



## yulilin3

Found out why there is no dessert party on April 18th.
Disney is doing a promotion event, not sure for who I'm guessing travel agents and such, called Awaken Summer and on the 18th they have the dessert party space blocked for them.
Mystery Solved


----------



## yulilin3

DPB post on the Star Wars Half merchandise, it's getting close!!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-half-marathon-the-dark-side-in-april-2016/


----------



## maw

yulilin3 said:


> DPB post on the Star Wars Half merchandise, it's getting close!!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-half-marathon-the-dark-side-in-april-2016/


AHHHHH I've been waiting for this - THANK YOU!


----------



## msmama

yulilin3 said:


> DPB post on the Star Wars Half merchandise, it's getting close!!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-half-marathon-the-dark-side-in-april-2016/



That stuff makes me think about taking up running!  Just think about it though...not really do it.


----------



## cel_disney

msmama said:


> That stuff makes me think about taking up running!  Just think about it though...not really do it.



We are a family of non-runners that couldn't pass of the inaugural merch - so we have all taken up running and will be participating in the race!  I signed my DH up to run the 10k JUST because the medal was better than the 5k!   DS and I are doing the 5k and DD the kids races.   Between the race registration, race gear, and race merch - we are going to go broke! Ha!   But - I am looking forward to doing it once!  Unclear if I will ever do it again - but will do it once!


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> We are a family of non-runners that couldn't pass of the inaugural merch - so we have all taken up running and will be participating in the race!  I signed my DH up to run the 10k JUST because the medal was better than the 5k!   DS and I are doing the 5k and DD the kids races.   Between the race registration, race gear, and race merch - we are going to go broke! Ha!   But - I am looking forward to doing it once!  Unclear if I will ever do it again - but will do it once!


and then you get bitten by RunDisney....


----------



## yulilin3

Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
> My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.



I'll look for him in a few weeks!  Congrats!!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
> My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.


Congrats to your son!


----------



## angai379

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
> My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.



Congratulations to your son!! I'm glad it's paid off for him. I'll look for him as well in Nov.


----------



## soniam

msmama said:


> That stuff makes me think about taking up running!  Just think about it though...not really do it.



I think we have decided to do the Wine & Dine runs in 2017, so that we can go to the party  DH already is a runner and has a done a marathon. So, the half won't be a problem for him. I hate running, but to get into AK while it's closed and backstage, I will do the 5K. Since DH is doing the half, I can get a ticket to the party. I guess it's better than the other things Disney encourages me to do, like eating and drinking bad stuff and spending a lot on vacations and merch.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
> My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.


So exciting!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
> My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.



When does he start performing?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> When does he start performing?


he does his first show on Tuesday, he still has to figure everything out because Frog Choir is third party (I didn't know this) so he has to see if he can stay with Universal and do Frog choir, part time both...


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> he does his first show on Tuesday, he still has to figure everything out because Frog Choir is third party (I didn't know this) so he has to see if he can stay with Universal and do Frog choir, part time both...



That's interesting. Well, tell him good luck. I hope he can do both.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> That's interesting. Well, tell him good luck. I hope he can do both.


thanks, the hope is that he gets full time with Frog Choir (better pay and contract) but he'll be happy doing both


----------



## Dittz

Sorry to go off topic, but I knew someone here would be able to give me an answer.  I realize I get to book my fast passes 60 days out from our trip since we are staying on site.  Is it at midnight 60 days out (so at midnight tonight for June 1 check in)./  Thanks and sorry again..


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Found out why there is no dessert party on April 18th.
> Disney is doing a promotion event, not sure for who I'm guessing travel agents and such, called Awaken Summer and on the 18th they have the dessert party space blocked for them.
> Mystery Solved



Curses. Though maybe they will give a preview of the new?? Wishful thinking?



yulilin3 said:


> DPB post on the Star Wars Half merchandise, it's getting close!!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-half-marathon-the-dark-side-in-april-2016/



I want all of this. haha. I can't wait for the race! I am currently trying to figure out how to make sure I get all the items I want before re-sellers take them.



cel_disney said:


> We are a family of non-runners that couldn't pass of the inaugural merch - so we have all taken up running and will be participating in the race!  I signed my DH up to run the 10k JUST because the medal was better than the 5k!   DS and I are doing the 5k and DD the kids races.   Between the race registration, race gear, and race merch - we are going to go broke! Ha!   But - I am looking forward to doing it once!  Unclear if I will ever do it again - but will do it once!



When I first read this, the first language about non-runners but wanted the merch...I feared for you! haha. The runners get very upset when non-runners buy up all of their gear. Though, that is mostly directed at the ebay sellers. But I am happy to see that you got into it! It truly is addicting. Have a great race!


----------



## mesaboy2

Dittz said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I knew someone here would be able to give me an answer.  I realize I get to book my fast passes 60 days out from our trip since we are staying on site.  Is it at midnight 60 days out (so at midnight tonight for June 1 check in)./  Thanks and sorry again..



Midnight.  See the links in my signature.


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> Midnight.  See the links in my signature.



Spoilers Just watched last night.


----------



## Dittz

mesaboy2 said:


> Midnight.  See the links in my signature.


thanks that is what I thought, but couldn't remember.  Last time we went was in 2014 and that is what I thought I had done.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Curses. Though maybe they will give a preview of the new?? *Wishful thinking?*
> 
> 
> 
> I want all of this. haha. I can't wait for the race! I am currently trying to figure out how to make sure I get all the items I want before re-sellers take them.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first read this, the first language about non-runners but wanted the merch...I feared for you! haha. The runners get very upset when non-runners buy up all of their gear. Though, that is mostly directed at the ebay sellers. But I am happy to see that you got into it! It truly is addicting. Have a great race!


yeah wishful thinking


----------



## yulilin3

I know you might have heard these before but I'm bored, so here:
*
1) Question: How does Admiral Ackbar order his drinks at the coffee shop?*
*Answer: "ITS A FRAP!"*



*2) Question: Why did the angry Jedi cross the road?*
*Answer: To get to the DARK SIDE!*



*2) Question: What do you call a Jedi in Denial?*
*Answer: Obi-Wan Cannot Be.*



*3) Question: Why does Princess Leia keep her hair in buns?*
*Answer: So it doesn't hang Solo.*



*4) Question: What is Jabba The Hutt's middle name?*
*Answer: The*



*5) Question: How does Anakin like his toast made?*
*Answer: A little on the dark side. *



*6) Question: Why did the Stormtrooper buy an iPhone?*
*Answer: Because he couldn't find the droid he was looking for.*



*7) Question: Why is Yoda such a good gardener?*
*Answer: He has a green thumb!*



*8) Question: How is duct tape like the force? *
*Answer: It has a dark side, a light side and it binds the Universe together! *


----------



## figmentfan423

@yulilin3 Congrats to your DS!


----------



## ErinF

Maybe I'm late to the game on this, but The Force Awakens is available for download on Apple TV, my DH just bought it.  I thought it wasn't supposed to be available until next week.


----------



## tstidm1

ErinF said:


> Maybe I'm late to the game on this, but The Force Awakens is available for download on Apple TV, my DH just bought it.  I thought it wasn't supposed to be available until next week.



That is the DVD/Blu-ray. Today is the Digital Download day for the Force Awakens. I'm buying the physical media because it's going to be as cheap as Digital Media and will have more in it with extras.


----------



## Ferrentinos

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
> My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.


Congratulations to your son! How exciting!


----------



## jillyb

I got the Digital Download w/bonus features yesterday from Amazon. Linked it to my Disney Movies account and got 150 points added to my Disney Movie Rewards. I don't have any DVDs of the movies, they're all on my Amazon Prime/Disney movies account.


----------



## tarak

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely off topic but I had to share with my nerd/geek family.
> My son, after working at Universal since he left H.S. (He'll be 20 in June)  at the Diagon Alley Tales of Beedle the Bard/Celestina show as a stage hand finally got into Frog Choir over at IOA. He'll be starting as vocal percussionist and then tenor. I'm so proud of him. He's worked very hard for this and he has always wanted to get into entertainment.



Oh my gosh, how exciting! I hope he gets the full-time choir. We'll be at Universal in a few weeks. I'm taking my mom down for Mother's Day because she's a huge HP fan. She also loves Epcot, so we'll be spending a few days at WDW, too. I really want to hear the choir while we're there. I was a huge choir geek in high school and college.

I loaded up our digital version and finally got around to hooking up our Apple TV to watch it. About two minutes in, my son asked if we could watch Star Wars rebels instead, because he didn't want to watch "that whiny dude." Aka Kylo Ren. The movie will wait until he's in bed now. One thing I noticed about Star Wars Rebels, the producers clearly know their market includes boys and girls. One commercial break included ads for Lego Nexo Knights, My Little Pony, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and Ever After High Dolls.


----------



## yulilin3

tarak said:


> Oh my gosh, how exciting! I hope he gets the full-time choir. We'll be at Universal in a few weeks. I'm taking my mom down for Mother's Day because she's a huge HP fan. She also loves Epcot, so we'll be spending a few days at WDW, too. I really want to hear the choir while we're there. I was a huge choir geek in high school and college.
> 
> I loaded up our digital version and finally got around to hooking up our Apple TV to watch it. About two minutes in, my son asked if we could watch Star Wars rebels instead, because he didn't want to watch "that whiny dude." Aka Kylo Ren. The movie will wait until he's in bed now. One thing I noticed about Star Wars Rebels, the producers clearly know their market includes boys and girls. One commercial break included ads for Lego Nexo Knights, My Little Pony, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and Ever After High Dolls.


thanks, he just found out he'll be cast C, basically, temporary for now, he starts Tuesday and also will sing Thursday, I'm going to try and go on Thursday to record him
Your mom will love the HP areas in the parks they are very well themed and immersive 
The latest episode of Rebels is sooooo good.


----------



## yulilin3

Going to DHS to take pics of construction walls  stay tuned


----------



## princessekrus

cel_disney said:


> We are a family of non-runners that couldn't pass of the inaugural merch - so we have all taken up running and will be participating in the race!  I signed my DH up to run the 10k JUST because the medal was better than the 5k!   DS and I are doing the 5k and DD the kids races.   Between the race registration, race gear, and race merch - we are going to go broke! Ha!   But - I am looking forward to doing it once!  Unclear if I will ever do it again - but will do it once!



This is what happened to us 4 years ago. My brother talked my DH and me (not runners in the least) to sign up for the January Disney Half.  We did it, saying "I only have to do it once"..... well.....

We are now on our 5th RunDisney half with the Dark Side Challenge (first time doing a challenge!). We did the inaugural Avengers, have a coast-to-coast, and we are dying to do Wine and Dine, but the timing is tough.  Beware.... it is truly addicting! Have a great time!


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone here is my friends on fb, I just posted pics of the walls at dhs, they have concept art for tsland but not for swland. Anyone can grab the album and share it here.

Also today SWaGFFA is soft opening at 11:30, taking video and posting it later,  hoping for Capt Phasma to patrol as well.


----------



## Ferrentinos

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone here is my friends on fb, I just posted pics of the walls at dhs, they have concept art for tsland but not for swland. Anyone can grab the album and share it here.
> 
> Also today SWaGFFA is soft opening at 11:30, taking video and posting it later,  hoping for Capt Phasma to patrol as well.



I saw the pictures - what is it like to walk around the park now?  I used to always cut through Streets of America and wrap around to the back to get back to Pixar Place... now I feel like ABC Commissary area will be so much more crowded as it appears it is the only way to go now - is that correct?  I assume there is a wall at the end of Pixar Place and then a wall by Writer's Stop and past the muppets?  Or can you still walk around someway? I guess I need a video walk through to totally visualize it!


----------



## yulilin3

Ferrentinos said:


> I saw the pictures - what is it like to walk around the park now?  I used to always cut through Streets of America and wrap around to the back to get back to Pixar Place... now I feel like ABC Commissary area will be so much more crowded as it appears it is the only way to go now - is that correct?  I assume there is a wall at the end of Pixar Place and then a wall by Writer's Stop and past the muppets?  Or can you still walk around someway? I guess I need a video walk through to totally visualize it!


Dead end at writers stop and dead end at pixar place, a lot of people was back tracking not knowing it was a dead end


----------



## yulilin3

Captain Phasma came out from the restroom side of launch bay with about 12 stormtroopers behind her,  made her way to the stage and did a little bit,got an awesome video of the whole thing and will post later


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone here is my friends on fb, I just posted pics of the walls at dhs, they have concept art for tsland but not for swland. Anyone can grab the album and share it here.
> 
> Also today SWaGFFA is soft opening at 11:30, taking video and posting it later,  hoping for Capt Phasma to patrol as well.



So exciting. Lewis and I won't be there until 4:30ish (if we don't get too distracted at Epcot) so we'll have to see it a different day. Can't wait to see your video.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> So exciting. Lewis and I won't be there until 4:30ish (if we don't get too distracted at Epcot) so we'll have to see it a different day. Can't wait to see your video.


Last show is at 5:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

Phasma was supposed to do her second March at 11am but got canceled,  the entire tonn from when they step out next to launch bay lasts about 10 minutes.  Waiting for the first SWaGFFA


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Last show is at 5:30pm



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Capt. Phasma marches at 10, 11, 12 ,1, 3, 4


----------



## yulilin3

Periscope the first show but it's not letting me Link it...the video is on periscope under yulilin


----------



## yulilin3

The show is nice but not super intricate,  a couple of technical difficulties but it went well over all


----------



## msmama

I've got this thread on my phone. Watching yuli's periscope on my iPad and have SW Rebels on tv. Good Sunday.


----------



## yulilin3

So the Phasma March is kinda cool,  even though it lasts only 5 minutes.  I got some awesome pics of her and the new show,  heading home in about an hour and uploading


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> So the Phasma March is kinda cool,  even though it lasts only 5 minutes.  I got some awesome pics of her and the new show,  heading home in about an hour and uploading



Where would you recommend we watch from? Looks like we'll be there for the 3pm.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Where would you recommend we watch from? Looks like we'll be there for the 3pm.


There's tape on the floor,  facing the stage,  that's a good spot. The side ones are ok but it's better straight on


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> and then you get bitten by RunDisney....





princessekrus said:


> This is what happened to us 4 years ago. My brother talked my DH and me (not runners in the least) to sign up for the January Disney Half.  We did it, saying "I only have to do it once"..... well.....
> 
> We are now on our 5th RunDisney half with the Dark Side Challenge (first time doing a challenge!). We did the inaugural Avengers, have a coast-to-coast, and we are dying to do Wine and Dine, but the timing is tough.  Beware.... it is truly addicting! Have a great time!


This is what I am worried about. Race registration isn't cheap, nevermind airfare, hotel, and park tickets, too lol. I hope to do the 2017 light and dark side races. I've never done more than a 5k, but I have a 10k this summer. Need that time for the halves at Disney.

In the merch pics, there are the Mickey ears with 13.1 etc, are those stickers? Like for my car window?


----------



## Supermom3

yulilin3 said:


> Found out why there is no dessert party on April 18th.
> Disney is doing a promotion event, not sure for who I'm guessing travel agents and such, called Awaken Summer and on the 18th they have the dessert party space blocked for them.
> Mystery Solved



Do you think it's possible that the new Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Firework show might preview on this day?  We are going May 24-30 and really hoping to see some sort of SW Fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> This is what I am worried about. Race registration isn't cheap, nevermind airfare, hotel, and park tickets, too lol. I hope to do the 2017 light and dark side races. I've never done more than a 5k, but I have a 10k this summer. Need that time for the halves at Disney.
> 
> In the merch pics, there are the* Mickey ears with 13.1 etc, are those stickers? Like for my car window?*


They're magnets for the car or wherever


Supermom3 said:


> Do you think it's possible that the new Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Firework show might preview on this day?  We are going May 24-30 and really hoping to see some sort of SW Fireworks.


Ok, take this with a grain of salt, but today there were a lot of bloggers at DHS, I got to talking to one, know him from his site and have talked to hima couple of times but I can't really consider him a friend...anyways we were talking about the Summer Awakens event for press and bloggers, he mentioned the event on the 18th and said that he _thinks _it might be the new night show because on their schedules it says something to the effect of "come enjoy and all new SW entertainment" so I'm not sure. He wasn't sure either.
So I have decided to go on the 18th to DHS just in case
It would be strange because the schedule already shows SiTS until April 30th but who knows.


----------



## rteetz

Either my expectations were too high or they took short cuts because I thought that "Star Wars" show wasn't very good.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Either my expectations were too high or they took short cuts because I thought that "Star Wars" show wasn't very good.


I agree, for sure there should've been some Jedi presence, also you can see the characters that are about to come up next and also the technicians "behind the scenes"
I have a feeling they will take away a couple of showtimes


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I agree, for sure there should've been some Jedi presence, also you can see the characters that are about to come up next and also the technicians "behind the scenes"
> I have a feeling they will take away a couple of showtimes


Hopefully those fireworks make up for it.


----------



## Supermom3

yulilin3 said:


> They're magnets for the car or wherever
> 
> Ok, take this with a grain of salt, but today there were a lot of bloggers at DHS, I got to talking to one, know him from his site and have talked to hima couple of times but I can't really consider him a friend...anyways we were talking about the Summer Awakens event for press and bloggers, he mentioned the event on the 18th and said that he _thinks _it might be the new night show because on their schedules it says something to the effect of "come enjoy and all new SW entertainment" so I'm not sure. He wasn't sure either.
> So I have decided to go on the 18th to DHS just in case
> It would be strange because the schedule already shows SiTS until April 30th but who knows.



Thanks for the info, it is most appreciated!  Between RoL, SW Fireworks, and possible Frozen attractions in Epcot, I'm finding planning my May trip very stressful.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's my video of Capt. Phasma patrolling, the show is a bit more elaborate when she's on stage, all the stormtroopers do a little routine on the floor but the CM didn't clear the people. And yes that's me yelling "love you Captain" in the end


----------



## yulilin3

construction walls and the new Writer's Stop offerings
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...847.1073742002.1406401066&type=1&l=4826043b90


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> construction walls and the new Writer's Stop offerings
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...847.1073742002.1406401066&type=1&l=4826043b90


For those wanting more construction wall photos I posted a bunch in my DHS construction update thread on the rumors and news board.


----------



## yulilin3

Capt. Phasma patrol and SWaGFFA https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...061.1073742003.1406401066&type=1&l=6a60dba1f0


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> For those wanting more construction wall photos I posted a bunch in my DHS construction update thread on the rumors and news board.


was that you this morning? I was basically walking right behind whoever took those pics this morning


----------



## yulilin3

FYI for those with noise sensitivity there's one big boom during the show, in the Vader section.


----------



## Mich Mouse

Supermom3 said:


> Do you think it's possible that the new Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Firework show might preview on this day?  We are going May 24-30 and really hoping to see some sort of SW Fireworks.



I am really out of the loop...I thought the fireworks already premiered?  They haven't?


----------



## yulilin3

Mich Mouse said:


> I am really out of the loop...I thought the fireworks already premiered?  They haven't?


there's a current fireworks show "Symphony in the Stars" that is scheduled until April 30th. There was an announcement for a new fireworks/projection/laser show starting in the "Summer" called Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular, screens have been installed on either side of the GMR and they are building support systems for the projectors but no opening date has been given
Here's concept art of the new one


----------



## yulilin3

As you can see from the concept art the fireworks will be to the side because they can't use the current launching place because of construction. Both the screens that you see on either side of GMR have already been installed


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> was that you this morning? I was basically walking right behind whoever took those pics this morning


Haha no I've been sitting at home all day.


----------



## Ferrentinos

rteetz said:


> For those wanting more construction wall photos I posted a bunch in my DHS construction update thread on the rumors and news board.



Thank you! I appreciate all of your information today - I've been following along here and on FB.


----------



## Mich Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> there's a current fireworks show "Symphony in the Stars" that is scheduled until April 30th. There was an announcement for a new fireworks/projection/laser show starting in the "Summer" called Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular, screens have been installed on either side of the GMR and they are building support systems for the projectors but no opening date has been given
> Here's concept art of the new one


Thanks!! What makes the current show Star Wars themed? Is it the music? Do they have it every night?  Where is the best location to see it?


----------



## yulilin3

Ferrentinos said:


> Thank you! I appreciate all of your information today - I've been following along here and on FB.


oops wrong quote


----------



## yulilin3

Mich Mouse said:


> Thanks!! What makes the current show Star Wars themed? Is it the music? Do they have it every night?  Where is the best location to see it?


yes the current show is Star Wars music. Best location is along Hollywood Blvd and around Echo lake close to 50s Prime Time, it's every night the schedule is on the WDW site and MDE


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Haha no I've been sitting at home all day.


ooohhh so you have an assistant


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> ooohhh so you have an assistant


I wish lol. I have just been surfing Twitter, Facebook, and numerous Disney blogs finding photos and info. That's a daily occurrence for me though.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I wish lol. I have just been surfing Twitter, Facebook, and numerous Disney blogs finding photos and info. That's a daily occurrence for me though.


Oh, I see.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I just watched the show online and I agree that I think it looks quite poor


----------



## pollyanna30

Thought you all might find this blog post interesting.  It has speculation on the placement of the Star Wars Land based on new concept art:
http://blogmickey.com/2016/04/star-wars-land-location-hint-concept-art/

I think this is the area that @yulilin3 has been leaning towards as making the most sense.


----------



## yulilin3

pollyanna30 said:


> Thought you all might find this blog post interesting.  It has speculation on the placement of the Star Wars Land based on new concept art:
> http://blogmickey.com/2016/04/star-wars-land-location-hint-concept-art/
> 
> I think this is the area that @yulilin3 has been leaning towards as making the most sense.


I'm glad I'm not the only one pouring over concept art 
Yeah I have a feeling thet SWLand will be all of the former Streets of America all the way to what was LMA, and TSLand will be where Studio catering started all the way to the back, where Backlot Tour ran (that's a big area) so behind TSMM


----------



## Barbanellie

yulilin3 said:


> Here's my video of Capt. Phasma patrolling



Am I the only one who thinks they might have at least taught the CMs to march? They aren't together most of the time!


----------



## yulilin3

Lee Matthews said:


> I just watched the shoe online and I agree that I think it looks quite poor


From a scale of 1-10 I would give the show a 6
They need more characters up there and a way to block the view of the "backstage"
I think if this show was at night, with cool lighting effects it would look way better


----------



## mesaboy2

Lee Matthews said:


> I just watched the shoe online and I agree that I think it looks quite poor


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> From a scale of 1-10 I would give the show a 6
> They need more characters up there and a way to block the view of the "backstage"
> I think if this show was at night, with cool lighting effects it would look way better


Or at least have some of the characters interact as they do in JTA. The show needs to move away from its fashion show aspect - it reminded me of the FoF fashion show that highlighted the new costumes.


----------



## soniam

hiroMYhero said:


> Or at least have some of the characters interact as they do in JTA. The show needs to move away from its fashion show aspect - it reminded me of the FoF fashion show that highlighted the new costumes.



Hey! When did you become a mod? Congratulations! Maybe they figure you and @lovethattink have good manners, since you guys hang out here, with the civilized bunch


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Or at least have some of the characters interact as they do in JTA. The show needs to move away from its fashion show aspect - it reminded me of the FoF fashion show that highlighted the new costumes.


It was painful to see poor C3PO struggle to get on stage for him to be up there for a minute and then struggle to get down
And what ever happened to the casting call for improv performers with star wars knowledge?  And the casting call for Sabibe and Ezra? Did that get Shanghaied as well? 
And can they stop showing Kylo having his temper tantrum?  Now we see him doing this at JT and this one


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> Hey! When did you become a mod? Congratulations! Maybe they figure you and @lovethattink have good manners, since you guys hang out here, with the civilized bunch


Thanks, soniam! It's only been less than a week and is a nice way to assist on the Boards.


----------



## msmama

Does anyone happen to know if Caprain Phasmas "friend" is really a woman?  Just curious. 

The whole show seemed to me to say "look at all these characters we could be doing so much more with...but aren't". I totally understand that there is huge construction going on and I'm sure they're thinking its a taste of what to come but it kind of feels like a slap in the face too.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> Does anyone happen to know if Caprain Phasmas "friend" is really a woman?  Just curious.
> 
> The whole show seemed to me to say "look at all these characters we could be doing so much more with...but aren't". I totally understand that there is huge construction going on and I'm sure they're thinking its a taste of what to come but it kind of feels like a slap in the face too.


My daughter is upset that Phasma is walking like that,  she walks normally in the movie,  no need to exaggerate "feminine " movement.


----------



## yulilin3

so what time should I be at Target on Tuesday? It opens at 8am


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> From a scale of 1-10 I would give the show a 6
> They need more characters up there and a way to block the view of the "backstage"
> I think if this show was at night, with cool lighting effects it would look way better



I was at the 2:30-ish show.  I think your rating is more than fair. With full sun,  the screens aren't that impressive, and it's the screens that hold the show. The characters were like a tease. Hard to view for kids and small adults like me. I moved from third row to construction walls.

If the show had been inside a theatre setting like Beauty and the Beast,  I'd have given it an 8 or 9. 

It's like Hoopla,  unless you are tall, you'll need to get there early to get a rope spot.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I was at the 2:30-ish show.  I think your rating is more than fair. With full sun,  the screens aren't that impressive, and it's the screens that hold the show. The characters were like a tease. Hard to view for kids and small adults like me. I moved from third row to construction walls.
> 
> If the show had been inside a theatre setting like Beauty and the Beast,  I'd have given it an 8 or 9.
> 
> It's like Hoopla,  unless you are tall, you'll need to get there early to get a rope spot.


And the screen problem is derived from the fact that all rehearsals were done over night so they never saw how it would look in the blazing sun.
I would say watch it once but don't go out of your way to do so


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> so what time should I be at Target on Tuesday? It opens at 8am



My store has told me before that they and other stores usually only get a handful of the special edition blurays. So I would be there early!

I got an email yesterday that target has shipped mine


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one pouring over concept art
> Yeah I have a feeling thet SWLand will be all of the former Streets of America all the way to what was LMA, and TSLand will be where Studio catering started all the way to the back, where Backlot Tour ran (that's a big area) so behind TSMM


See I'm still hesitant on this and am not reading too much into the concept art. Everything I've seen and heard is that SWL will not be going where LMA is.


----------



## Ferrentinos

yulilin3 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one pouring over concept art
> Yeah I have a feeling thet SWLand will be all of the former Streets of America all the way to what was LMA, and TSLand will be where Studio catering started all the way to the back, where Backlot Tour ran (that's a big area) so behind TSMM


This is where I think they will be as well - my only question is about LB now... would it be relocated to a new structure in SWLand?  Would it even exist after SWLand is constructed?  just thinking it will be weird to have it across the park from SWLand... 



yulilin3 said:


> From a scale of 1-10 I would give the show a 6
> They need more characters up there and a way to block the view of the "backstage"
> I think if this show was at night, with cool lighting effects it would look way better


I agree! My DD5 and I were watching it on my phone and she was pointing them out as they walked on the sides... it was such a downer!



hiroMYhero said:


> Or at least have some of the characters interact as they do in JTA. The show needs to move away from its fashion show aspect - it reminded me of the FoF fashion show that highlighted the new costumes.


I love the Fashion show analogy - that is exactly what it felt like to me too!


----------



## yulilin3

I think launch bay will close once the new swland opens


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I think launch bay will close once the new swland opens



That may be a long time away. I hope the new Star Wars Land will have many more character M&G opportunities.  2 out of all the amazing characters is just a tease.


----------



## Kelleydm

yulilin3 said:


> *Jedi Training Trials of the Temple*​Sign ups are at the Indiana Jones store in between  50s Prime Time and Indiana Jones Theater. First come, first served



Can someone tell me if the store is called the Adventure Outpost?  Sorry if I missed the name but am lost on the map.  I can make ADR's tomorrow and don't want to get an H&V ressie if it's going to conflict with JTA sign-ups.  Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I might be the only one, but from the description Disney gave I didn't expect much from the Phasma march... Sounded to me like a pretty brief, minor display.


----------



## princessekrus

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter is upset that Phasma is walking like that, she walks normally in the movie, no need to exaggerate "feminine " movement.



I am glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this.  It was very strange to see Captain Phasma walking like a model.  She is a soldier, her gender doesn't matter, she should walk like a soldier.  The hip swaying was seriously disturbing and totally out of character for Phasma.


----------



## yulilin3

Kelleydm said:


> Can someone tell me if the store is called the Adventure Outpost?  Sorry if I missed the name but am lost on the map.  I can make ADR's tomorrow and don't want to get an H&V ressie if it's going to conflict with JTA sign-ups.  Thanks in advance for the help!!


yes,Indiana Jones Adventure Post


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I might be the only one, but from the description Disney gave I didn't expect much from the Phasma march... Sounded to me like a pretty brief, minor display.


here's a video of the whole demonstration, see, I was expecting Phasma to walk up to center stage, maybe pose for a couple of minutes then leave, so this was a nice surprise. I'm not saying it's a full out show but at least it's something




The video I got was the first walk ever and the CM were not ready and didn't leave a space open for the stormtroopers to do their "drills"




princessekrus said:


> I am glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this.  It was very strange to see Captain Phasma walking like a model.  She is a soldier, her gender doesn't matter, she should walk like a soldier.  The hip swaying was seriously disturbing and totally out of character for Phasma.


exactly, it looks forced.


----------



## msmama

lovethattink said:


> I was at the 2:30-ish show.  I think your rating is more than fair. With full sun,  the screens aren't that impressive, and it's the screens that hold the show. The characters were like a tease. Hard to view for kids and small adults like me. I moved from third row to construction walls.
> 
> If the show had been inside a theatre setting like Beauty and the Beast,  I'd have given it an 8 or 9.
> 
> It's like Hoopla,  unless you are tall, you'll need to get there early to get a rope spot.



What is "early?"  How long before the show starts to get a good spot?  I'm anxious to see it once, but seems like that'll be enough.  

Also, I really want a picture in front of the Hollywood Studios arch with Stormtroopers and Phasma marching in the background!! I can't be the only one!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> here's a video of the whole demonstration, see, I was expecting Phasma to walk up to center stage, maybe pose for a couple of minutes then leave, so this was a nice surprise. I'm not saying it's a full out show but at least it's something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video I got was the first walk ever and the CM were not ready and didn't leave a space open for the stormtroopers to do their "drills"



Yeah -- once they work out the kinks, this is MORE than I expected out of this! Her walk is a little silly... Hope thy fix that, too.


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> What is "early?"  How long before the show starts to get a good spot?  I'm anxious to see it once, but seems like that'll be enough.
> 
> Also, I really want a picture in front of the Hollywood Studios arch with Stormtroopers and Phasma marching in the background!! I can't be the only one!


if you want to kill two birds with the same stone this is what I would do
Be at the arch or close to it for the 11am march, get your picture, a lot of people will be waiting by the stage for Phasma so the march path will be opened until 5 minutes before she comes out
After your picture, try and get as close to the stage as possible, using the areas left on the sides of the stage, as soon as the stormtroopers do their thing and leave you can walk up to the stage, everyone will do the same so be ready, for the 11:30 show
I got this picture with Launch Bay in the background only being in that spot for 5 minutes


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> What is "early?"  How long before the show starts to get a good spot?  I'm anxious to see it once, but seems like that'll be enough.
> 
> Also, I really want a picture in front of the Hollywood Studios arch with Stormtroopers and Phasma marching in the background!! I can't be the only one!



We got there 20 minutes before the 2:30pm show and were 3rd row of people.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I think launch bay will close once the new swland opens


Yep that's where phase 4 is supposed to go if it ever happens.


----------



## blackpearl77

Do you guys think early June is considered summer to disney? We might be doing a last minute trip june 6th week. Just wondered if the new fireworks that say starting summer will be during that time?


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

please fix that walk........


----------



## yulilin3

blackpearl77 said:


> Do you guys think early June is considered summer to disney? We might be doing a last minute trip june 6th week. Just wondered if the new fireworks that say starting summer will be during that time?


it should be up



39CINDERELLA said:


> please fix that walk........


I'm glad me and my daughter are not the only ones.


----------



## blackpearl77

Thanks yulilin!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I just watched the video.  That is about all I expected it to be.  A quick march by.  I dont think I would ever need to see it more than 1x, now that I saw the video not even sure about that.  I cant see waiting for 20/30 min for 3 minutes.

And the walk is ridiculous for anyone let alone Phasma.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> if you want to kill two birds with the same stone this is what I would do
> Be at the arch or close to it for the 11am march, get your picture, a lot of people will be waiting by the stage for Phasma so the march path will be opened until 5 minutes before she comes out
> After your picture, try and get as close to the stage as possible, using the areas left on the sides of the stage, as soon as the stormtroopers do their thing and leave you can walk up to the stage, everyone will do the same so be ready, for the 11:30 show
> I got this picture with Launch Bay in the background only being in that spot for 5 minutes


Yulilin, did the Troopers appear to be of normal Trooper height? There is a range and was wondering if you thought they were on the shorter end?

If they are of the average/upper end of the height range, then Phasma being that tall answers a PP's question as to whether Phasma's friend is perhaps male. And that would explain the unnatural feminine "walk."


----------



## jimim

So anyone hear of the dessert party forcthe fireworks will be extended into late June?

Jim


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yulilin, did the Troopers appear to be of normal Trooper height? There is a range and was wondering if you thought they were on the shorter end?
> 
> If they are of the average/upper end of the height range, then Phasma being that tall answers a PP's question as to whether Phasma's friend is perhaps male. And that would explain the unnatural feminine "walk."


The stormtroopers look to be the regular stormtrooper size , I si think Phasma's friend is most likely male


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> So anyone hear of the dessert party forcthe fireworks will be extended into late June?
> 
> Jim


We don't even have dates for may yet


----------



## AThrillingChase

princessekrus said:


> I am glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this.  It was very strange to see Captain Phasma walking like a model.  She is a soldier, her gender doesn't matter, she should walk like a soldier.  The hip swaying was seriously disturbing and totally out of character for Phasma.





yulilin3 said:


> exactly, it looks forced.





hiroMYhero said:


> Yulilin, did the Troopers appear to be of normal Trooper height? There is a range and was wondering if you thought they were on the shorter end?
> 
> If they are of the average/upper end of the height range, then Phasma being that tall answers a PP's question as to whether Phasma's friend is perhaps male. And that would explain the unnatural feminine "walk."



I was thinking this too - maybe it is over-exaggerated becuase of the male friend and they were trying to do what they could to make it appear more feminine.

In other news, I just discovered that while my first half of my Target shipment came from a few hours away, my TFA bluray is coming from 2 states over. Well, actually with their screwy system it was only one state, but their destination sorting center is even further south. Grr.


----------



## jillyb

I saw a different video from what yulilin posted so didn't see "the" walk. Good lord! It was like there was a drag queen in that costume! I'd already decided from the first video I saw that it wasn't worth wasting 15 minutes of my time. I can say I've seen it once and that's enough for me!


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> here's a video of the whole demonstration, see, I was expecting Phasma to walk up to center stage, maybe pose for a couple of minutes then leave, so this was a nice surprise. I'm not saying it's a full out show but at least it's something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video I got was the first walk ever and the CM were not ready and didn't leave a space open for the stormtroopers to do their "drills"
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, it looks forced.



I was going to say that I thought the walk was only mildly annoying compared to this video (where it looked really bad), but then realized Lewis is visible in this video which means we saw this performance. Oops. Guess I was more focused on the storm troopers standing so close to me. The hip swaying was very obvious and didn't seem necessary to me. However, I definitely enjoyed watching Phasma more than SWaGFFA. I thought the video clips were very hard to see while being blinded by the sun and am over the movie clips at Disney in general - Launch Bay has a move, Path of the Jedi, even the Frozen sing along. I enjoyed when the characters came out but got bored during the rest. Lewis wanted to watch twice so during the second time I watched from behind the stage (mostly to escape the sun). That I did enjoy. It was fun to watch the characters get ready and I got some nice pics of Boba Fett, storm troopers, Darth Vader, and Chewie all going to the same tent. I can only imagine what happened in there. 

Also, is C3PO's walk just really good acting or is that costume really that hard to walk in? He was the only character who needed help up the ramp and I was scared he was going to fall and roll down it instead.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Also, if anyone didn't satisfy their Star Wars Weekend 2015 figurine or pin fix, the Character Warehouse has some of the figurines where Disney characters are dressed as Star Wars characters and pins available. For figurines I believe they had Pluto as an AT-AT, Goofy as Chewie, Huey, Duey, and Louie as Jawas, Daisy as Aurra Sing, and stitch as somebody for about 1/2 price. There was also a pin set available but I don't know how much that was.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Question about fitting in Star Wars fireworks and Fantasmic in the same night. We will be there in early June. So let's assume the new star wars fireworks will be going and that they will be at 9. These two things seem likely to be accurate. How would we fit in fantasmic and the fireworks?


----------



## Cluelyss

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Question about fitting in Star Wars fireworks and Fantasmic in the same night. We will be there in early June. So let's assume the new star wars fireworks will be going and that they will be at 9. These two things seem likely to be accurate. How would we fit in fantasmic and the fireworks?


Fireworks have historically fallen between showings of Fantasmic. Best bet would be to watch the fireworks then attend the 2nd showing of F! You can do F! first if necessary, just a bit of a rush to get out of the theater and into a good spot for the fireworks. But still doable.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Cluelyss said:


> Fireworks have historically fallen between showings of Fantasmic. Best bet would be to watch the fireworks then attend the 2nd showing of F! You can do F! first if necessary, just a bit of a rush to get out of the theater and into a good spot for the fireworks. But still doable.



OMG DUH! My brain is asleep. I basically lived at WDW for two years and that is the advice I would have given someone that asked my dumb question. I don't know why I didn't think of it


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Cluelyss said:


> Fireworks have historically fallen between showings of Fantasmic. Best bet would be to watch the fireworks then attend the 2nd showing of F! You can do F! first if necessary, just a bit of a rush to get out of the theater and into a good spot for the fireworks. But still doable.



The only problem right now is that there is only one F! listed probably due to their being no fireworks scheduled. But as of now there is only one at 9pm for all the days of our trip


----------



## yulilin3

Icecoldpenguin said:


> The only problem right now is that there is only one F! listed probably due to their being no fireworks scheduled. But as of now there is only one at 9pm for all the days of our trip


I would not trust any calendar more than a month away, and even those will see changes.


----------



## yulilin3

jillyb said:


> I saw a different video from what yulilin posted so didn't see "the" walk. Good lord! It was like there was a drag queen in that costume! I'd already decided from the first video I saw that it wasn't worth wasting 15 minutes of my time. I can say I've seen it once and that's enough for me!


I have close friends that are drag queens and can walk better than that. Again, Phasma does have a strut but not exaggerated like that.

I think it's a combination, maybe it's a male CM trying to do a female walk and/or the CM doesn't feel comfortable in the armor.



JayLeeJay said:


> I was going to say that I thought the walk was only mildly annoying compared to this video (where it looked really bad), but then realized Lewis is visible in this video which means we saw this performance. Oops. Guess I was more focused on the storm troopers standing so close to me. The hip swaying was very obvious and didn't seem necessary to me. However, I definitely enjoyed watching Phasma more than SWaGFFA. I thought the video clips were very hard to see while being blinded by the sun and am over the movie clips at Disney in general - Launch Bay has a move, Path of the Jedi, even the Frozen sing along. I enjoyed when the characters came out but got bored during the rest. Lewis wanted to watch twice so during the second time I watched from behind the stage (mostly to escape the sun). That I did enjoy. It was fun to watch the characters get ready and I got some nice pics of Boba Fett, storm troopers, Darth Vader, and Chewie all going to the same tent. I can only imagine what happened in there.
> 
> Also, is C3PO's walk just really good acting or is that costume really that hard to walk in? He was the only character who needed help up the ramp and I was scared he was going to fall and roll down it instead.


I also enjoyed Phasma's march more than the show, I agree the heavy use of screens that you really can't appreciate that well, accompanied by the in and out of characters that last less than a minute on stage, and yeah, poor C3PO


----------



## Tiggerette

Chiming in as someone that wears the TFA armour. (That's me in the avatar). I have not been in the suits that Disney has, so it's possible their construction is not the same as mine. As a woman wearing the armor, I found that I needed someone watch me walk and coach my movement to look more like an infantry soldier. (Though, I find that's true of most people when they first put on screen-accurate stormtrooper armour.) The way my armor is put together the ab-section wraps my hips and lower torso as one unit.  Also, having the hips thrust forward in that videoed walk could be a by-product of wearing the armor and simply not knowing what it looks like to the outside. Having a movement coach would fix that simply enough. I was impressed with the TFA stormtoopers taking the stairs up AND down! Great job!

I love that they have Ms. Christie's voice as Phasma. I love that they're giving a female character more "stage time."  I'm not a fan of the video/show with the "pop-up" characters. I'd rather them interact or tell some part of the story, rather than pop-up. It's like... "here's another costume we have, but don't know what to do with the character. Let's just make them perform their 'signature move' and exit." That doesn't tell any sort of story. I thought the C3-PO and chewie had excellent mannerisms.


----------



## ArielSRL

I know this has been asked before and I'm sure I've seen the answer so I apologize for asking again, and I'll write it down this time: how early do we (son and I) have to be back for JTA? Is it 15 min before show time? 

Also touring plans has 8pm as the last show on June 10th (EMH evening). I know that's just a prediction at this point, but my son wants to do the latest show so he can possibly have the light saber light up. Do they do the 8pm show anymore? Did that go the way of cuts? Lately, the current schedule has only been showing 7:10 as the latest show.

Any help is appreciated as I'm finalizing plans for FP choices tonight.


----------



## julieFitz

New Star Wars Galaxy Far Far Away show, anyone have feedback?


----------



## yulilin3

julieFitz said:


> New Star Wars Galaxy Far Far Away show, anyone have feedback?


just read a couple of pages back, I saw it yesterday, not impressed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> I know this has been asked before and I'm sure I've seen the answer so I apologize for asking again, and I'll write it down this time: how early do we (son and I) have to be back for JTA? Is it 15 min before show time?
> 
> Also touring plans has 8pm as the last show on June 10th (EMH evening). I know that's just a prediction at this point, but my son wants to do the latest show so he can possibly have the light saber light up. Do they do the 8pm show anymore? Did that go the way of cuts? Lately, the current schedule has only been showing 7:10 as the latest show.
> 
> Any help is appreciated as I'm finalizing plans for FP choices tonight.


You and your son need to check-in at least 30 minutes before his scheduled session.

Touring Plans is running off an outdated schedule. During the busy Easter season, JT ran a 20-show schedule with the last two shows scheduled at 7:10 and 7:40. With this scheduling, there can't be an 8:00p show. Try to book the 7:40 or 7:10 show.
*
10:10, 10:40, 11:10 & 11:40am, 12:10, 12:40, 1:10, 1:40, 2:10, 2:40, 3:10, 3:40, 4:10, 4:40, 5:10, 5:40, 6:10, 6:40, 7:10 & 7:40pm*


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> I know this has been asked before and I'm sure I've seen the answer so I apologize for asking again, and I'll write it down this time: how early do we (son and I) have to be back for JTA? Is it 15 min before show time?
> 
> Also touring plans has 8pm as the last show on June 10th (EMH evening). I know that's just a prediction at this point, but my son wants to do the latest show so he can possibly have the light saber light up. Do they do the 8pm show anymore? Did that go the way of cuts? Lately, the current schedule has only been showing 7:10 as the latest show.
> 
> Any help is appreciated as I'm finalizing plans for FP choices tonight.


30 minutes before the show
The current JTA last show is at 7:40pm, not sure if there will be a later show in June


----------



## soniam

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/04/what-is-bb-8-doing/


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> I also enjoyed Phasma's march more than the show, I agree the heavy use of screens that you really can't appreciate that well, accompanied by the in and out of characters that last less than a minute on stage, and yeah, poor C3PO



Are the screens as bad as they seem in the video, or is part of it because it's videoed?  I can't believe they would use screens that can't really be seen that well in full sunlight.  The cruise ships have huge Jumbotron screens that play movies all day long and can be seen perfectly even in full sunlight so they should have the technology.


----------



## RedStars

That was... underwhelming. With makes it easier for me because I don't have to rearrange our HS to fit in the "show". 

Thanks for the video/reviews!


----------



## Amw1064

We decided to do a "Disney" day today and went to Hollywood Studios.  We lined up around 10:45 and saw the pre show with the storm troopers and led by Phasma.  I did not notice the hip swaying like in yesterdays videos.  We stayed and watched the show.  We were right in the front and next to the Disney camera man filming the first official show.  We thought it was great as well as everyone around me.  I think a few of the characters could have stayed on stage a bit longer.  Definitely Chewy, but over all we liked the show.  I could see the screen fine but I think it could definitely be improved.  Over all we liked it and worth going.  We were back by Launch Bay for the 1:00 march and again I did not see the hip swaying.  It was not noticeable in any video I took.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/04/what-is-bb-8-doing/


That's Disneyland.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> That's Disneyland.



It doesn't matter much on this thread. We take pretty much any Star Wars we can get, especially BB8


----------



## Mich Mouse

Thank you


yulilin3 said:


> yes the current show is Star Wars music. Best location is along Hollywood Blvd and around Echo lake close to 50s Prime Time, it's every night the schedule is on the WDW site and MDE


!!


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> I'm glad me and my daughter are not the only ones.


Ha! No, that was a Phasma practicing for her strip tease...good luck with removing that armor in a sexy manner! It is funny to think of a guy underneath though. I feel like Will Ferrell would be a good fit lol.



Tiggerette said:


> Chiming in as someone that wears the TFA armour. (That's me in the avatar). I have not been in the suits that Disney has, so it's possible their construction is not the same as mine. As a woman wearing the armor, I found that I needed someone watch me walk and coach my movement to look more like an infantry soldier. (Though, I find that's true of most people when they first put on screen-accurate stormtrooper armour.) The way my armor is put together the ab-section wraps my hips and lower torso as one unit.  Also, having the hips thrust forward in that videoed walk could be a by-product of wearing the armor and simply not knowing what it looks like to the outside. Having a movement coach would fix that simply enough. I was impressed with the TFA stormtoopers taking the stairs up AND down! Great job!
> 
> I love that they have Ms. Christie's voice as Phasma. I love that they're giving a female character more "stage time."  I'm not a fan of the video/show with the "pop-up" characters. I'd rather them interact or tell some part of the story, rather than pop-up. It's like... "here's another costume we have, but don't know what to do with the character. Let's just make them perform their 'signature move' and exit." That doesn't tell any sort of story. I thought the C3-PO and chewie had excellent mannerisms.


That's interesting! Thanks for sharing. I am sure that is not easy to move in. Judging from the regular troopers, it seems like they were trained. I thought they marched well. Surely they would have trained Phasma, too? It is pretty negligent of Disney to not coach them properly. I am sure that person would not like to see or hear how ridiculous they look. Maybe they are getting razzed about it and will correct it...


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> You and your son need to check-in at least 30 minutes before his scheduled session.
> 
> Touring Plans is running off an outdated schedule. During the busy Easter season, JT ran a 20-show schedule with the last two shows scheduled at 7:10 and 7:40. With this scheduling, there can't be an 8:00p show. Try to book the 7:40 or 7:10 show.
> *
> 10:10, 10:40, 11:10 & 11:40am, 12:10, 12:40, 1:10, 1:40, 2:10, 2:40, 3:10, 3:40, 4:10, 4:40, 5:10, 5:40, 6:10, 6:40, 7:10 & 7:40pm*





yulilin3 said:


> 30 minutes before the show
> The current JTA last show is at 7:40pm, not sure if there will be a later show in June


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> It doesn't matter much on this thread. We take pretty much any Star Wars we can get, especially BB8


So true


----------



## yulilin3

At Target right now,  they open at 8. No one is here.  Had a bad night last night and ended up falling asleep at 3am so I'm just chilling in the car right now
Strong rumors that Kathleen Kennedy will take over Tom Staggs job


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> At Target right now,  they open at 8. No one is here.  Had a bad nib lay night and ended up falling asleep at 3am so I'm just coming in the car right now
> Strong rumors that Kathleen Kennedy will take over Tom Staggs job


Sorry for your rough night. 

I don't keep up with Disney all that well, but I've sure been impressed with the little I've heard about her. I'll be anxious to hear what others think of this.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sorry for your rough night.
> 
> I don't keep up with Disney all that well, but I've sure been impressed with the little I've heard about her. I'll be anxious to hear what others think of this.


I think she would do great, she seems to be a great time manager and budget manager,  which Staggs is being blamed for (all the penny pinching and Shanghai being so over budget )
OMG I just read back my post and saw all the errors,  I really am sleep deprived


----------



## lovethattink

Sunday the troopers totally made our day. My son and his friend got "jedinapped". I wish I had video. 

I was laughing too hard to hear what they were saying. His friend was trying to use jedi mind tricks on them.


----------



## msmama

lovethattink said:


> Sunday the troopers totally made our day. My son and his friend got "jedinapped". I wish I had video.
> 
> I was laughing too hard to hear what they were saying. His friend was trying to use jedi mind tricks on them.



I didn't realize they patrolled that far out - they were sticking pretty close to the Launch Bay when I was there in Feb (but it was SUPER CROWDED President's day weekend).  One walked up to my son who was wearing a Force Awakens shirt with a first order trooper on it, pointed to his shirt and just nodded.  I swear you could almost see the smirk under the helmet!!  

Does the Phasma patrol take the place of the random troopers hanging around or are they still there?


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> I didn't realize they patrolled that far out - they were sticking pretty close to the Launch Bay when I was there in Feb (but it was SUPER CROWDED President's day weekend).  One walked up to my son who was wearing a Force Awakens shirt with a first order trooper on it, pointed to his shirt and just nodded.  I swear you could almost see the smirk under the helmet!!
> 
> Does the Phasma patrol take the place of the random troopers hanging around or are they still there?



It was just these 2 troopers out at that time.


----------



## yulilin3

The stormtroopers still patrol on their own


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> At Target right now,  they open at 8. No one is here.  Had a bad night last night and ended up falling asleep at 3am so I'm just chilling in the car right now
> Strong rumors that Kathleen Kennedy will take over Tom Staggs job


Her and Sandberg the current Facebook COO.


----------



## Tiggerette

HCinKC said:


> That's interesting! Thanks for sharing. I am sure that is not easy to move in. Judging from the regular troopers, it seems like they were trained. I thought they marched well. Surely they would have trained Phasma, too? It is pretty negligent of Disney to not coach them properly. I am sure that person would not like to see or hear how ridiculous they look. Maybe they are getting razzed about it and will correct it...



I noticed that all the main characters used exaggerated stage movements to translate the character's mannerisms from afar. Phasma's onstage side-hip stance was in line with that type of stage movement. It didn't translate well when up close and in the walk. I hope the actor is able to adjust without feeling poorly about it. It's so easy to be in the armour and "think" you're moving in a certain way, but it "reads" to an outside spectator totally differently. 

One time, my helmet wasn't quite level. I thought it looked like I was looking at the camera/person I was taking pictures with, but it looked like I was staring off into space waiting for the Starbase to fire again. It was kinda silly, and "read" like a disinterested Stormtrooper.  We fixed the helmet placement real quick after seeing a picture.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Her and Sandberg the current Facebook COO.



I read that as well. Not at all thrilled with the Sandberg idea.


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> if you want to kill two birds with the same stone this is what I would do
> Be at the arch or close to it for the 11am march, get your picture, a lot of people will be waiting by the stage for Phasma so the march path will be opened until 5 minutes before she comes out
> After your picture, try and get as close to the stage as possible, using the areas left on the sides of the stage, as soon as the stormtroopers do their thing and leave you can walk up to the stage, everyone will do the same so be ready, for the 11:30 show
> I got this picture with Launch Bay in the background only being in that spot for 5 minutes



Now that is one AWESOME picture!! I have to try for that as well. Just to clarify - you wait like 10 to 15 minutes prior to the show in front of Launch Bay. Do they have tape on the ground or would you just ask a CM where to wait? I have three kids who want to see the march and I do NOT want some adult showing up last minute and just standing in front of them and block their view. After that we move to the stage and when everyone leaves we rush for in for front row for the next show. Or we may come back for a later show after all. Did I get that right?

Edited: I think I didn't get that right.... the Phasma walk is not that SW show that just premiered, right? D'Oh. No wonder I was so underwhelmed when I watched the video. The new SW stage show is something entirely different, right? If so.... 11am Phasma walk, 11:30am SW show, right?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I know it's not strictly SW at DHS, but wanted to share these here...  Just received the MB stickers I created in Magic Your Band, and placed them on our red MBs that we received yesterday. Each one lists the races that person is running. Ta da!


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> Now that is one AWESOME picture!! I have to try for that as well. Just to clarify - you wait like 10 to 15 minutes prior to the show in front of Launch Bay. Do they have tape on the ground or would you just ask a CM where to wait? I have three kids who want to see the march and I do NOT want some adult showing up last minute and just standing in front of them and block their view. After that we move to the stage and when everyone leaves we rush for in for front row for the next show. Or we may come back for a later show after all. Did I get that right?
> 
> Edited: I think I didn't get that right.... the Phasma walk is not that SW show that just premiered, right? D'Oh. No wonder I was so underwhelmed when I watched the video. The new SW stage show is something entirely different, right? If so.... 11am Phasma walk, 11:30am SW show, right?


right there are two "shows" one is Phasma and stormtroopers marching from Launch Bay to center stage where they do a 5 minute drill
The other show is A Galaxy Far Far Away that's the one with the screens and the pop up characters. The schedule for both is on the first page


----------



## DisDadDVC

I'm getting a little worried that Disney will screw up Star Wars land....


----------



## DisDadDVC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know it's not strictly SW at DHS, but wanted to share these here...  Just received the MB stickers I created in Magic Your Band, and placed them on our red MBs that we received yesterday. Each one lists the races that person is running. Ta da!View attachment 160410 View attachment 160411



Very nice!  If you are willing to, is there a way to share your design?


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> I'm getting a little worried that Disney will screw up Star Wars land....


OMG read this while listening to Hamilton


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisDadDVC said:


> Very nice!  If you are willing to, is there a way to share your design?


Thanks!

I'd be happy to! Their site makes it pretty easy. I took screen shots from the race guide, manipulated a bit, borders, etc. 

I'm out now, but I believe I saved the pics that I ultimately just dropped into Magic Your Band's online band designer. Will post tonight!


----------



## jillyb

yulilin3 said:


> I have close friends that are drag queens and can walk better than that. Again, Phasma does have a strut but not exaggerated like that.
> 
> I think it's a combination, maybe it's a male CM trying to do a female walk and/or the CM doesn't feel comfortable in the armor.





Two very distinct possibilities!


----------



## Jfsag123

http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/05/sphero-bb8-the-force-awakens/ 

Did you guys see this? My kids opened the app, saw the update, and immediately began screaming.  We got our copy of The Force Awakens today, so I guess I know what our plans are for this evening...


----------



## tstidm1

Do you think we find out whether we get an extension on the current Fireworks at the 4/15 hours update or much later than that? I know the rumors are Memorial day weekend timeframe, but would love to see any Star wars Fireworks when I'm there in a month.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Jfsag123 said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/05/sphero-bb8-the-force-awakens/
> 
> Did you guys see this? My kids opened the app, saw the update, and immediately began screaming.  We got our copy of The Force Awakens today, so I guess I know what our plans are for this evening...



I am kind of losing my mind right now. I got the update for him but NOT MY BLURAY. AAH. It is floating off somewhere in a UPS truck.


----------



## Jfsag123

AThrillingChase said:


> I am kind of losing my mind right now. I got the update for him but NOT MY BLURAY. AAH. It is floating off somewhere in a UPS truck.



Ugh - that's frustrating! Hopefully they'll get it to you today.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I went and saw the new show today. Well, "saw" is probably the wrong word, since all I really saw from the seat of my rollator was the top third of the screens and a lot of people's butts. I guess I'll watch the video that was posted the other day instead.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfsag123 said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/05/sphero-bb8-the-force-awakens/
> 
> Did you guys see this? My kids opened the app, saw the update, and immediately began screaming.  We got our copy of The Force Awakens today, so I guess I know what our plans are for this evening...


Please, if you can, record his reactions that is so cool



tstidm1 said:


> Do you think we find out whether we get an extension on the current Fireworks at the 4/15 hours update or much later than that? I know the rumors are Memorial day weekend timeframe, but would love to see any Star wars Fireworks when I'm there in a month.


New entertainment schedule for May comes out next week, so hopefully we will know



ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I went and saw the new show today. Well, "saw" is probably the wrong word, since all I really saw from the seat of my rollator was the top third of the screens and a lot of people's butts. I guess I'll watch the video that was posted the other day instead.


 I was thinking about people in wheel chairs and scooters


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> Please, if you can, record his reactions that is so cool



I will do that!


----------



## AThrillingChase

Jfsag123 said:


> Ugh - that's frustrating! Hopefully they'll get it to you today.



Sigh. Sadly my mail runs at 10am, nearly like clock work. So no BB party for me! I can't wait to see what he does though. In the meantime, I guess I will watch the originals.


----------



## yulilin3

I am impatiently waiting for my daughter to come back from school. She made me promise that I would not watch any of the bonus material. She's in her H.S. production of Beauty and the Beast and the show opens next week so they have rehearsals until 6pm...they wait is killing me 
I was "allowed" to watch the actual movie and I paid close attention to Phasma's walk and it definitely isn't as sway'e' as the Phasma at the Studios


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I am impatiently waiting for my daughter to come back from school. She made me promise that I would not watch any of the bonus material. She's in her H.S. production of Beauty and the Beast and the show opens next week so they have rehearsals until 6pm...they wait is killing me
> I was "allowed" to watch the actual movie and I paid close attention to Phasma's walk and it definitely isn't as sway'e' as the Phasma at the Studios



No hip sway, but she does move her blaster the same way.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> No hip sway, but she does move her blaster the same way.


Blaster sway


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

lovethattink said:


> Sunday the troopers totally made our day. My son and his friend got "jedinapped". I wish I had video.
> 
> I was laughing too hard to hear what they were saying. His friend was trying to use jedi mind tricks on them.
> 
> View attachment 160377



That's soooo awesome!  Very cute!  Thanks for sharing.  I'm so excited to see this.  A little over 3 weeks.  Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Barbanellie

I know no one here has an answer, just sharing with like-minded people.  With the announcement that the nighttime AK events are pushed back until who knows when, I am REALLY hoping we get to see SW fireworks next month.  I was looking forward to the new light show at AK, but not too sad about not seeing it.  We did however book in May thinking we might get a SWW and SW fireworks.  SWW went out the window, and without any info on when the new "summer" fireworks start and when the current fireworks end, I really hope our trip doesn't end up in the black hole between fireworks!


----------



## tstidm1

Barbanellie said:


> I know no one here has an answer, just sharing with like-minded people.  With the announcement that the nighttime AK events are pushed back until who knows when, I am REALLY hoping we get to see SW fireworks next month.  I was looking forward to the new light show at AK, but not too sad about not seeing it.  We did however book in May thinking we might get a SWW and SW fireworks.  SWW went out the window, and without any info on when the new "summer" fireworks start and when the current fireworks end, I really hope our trip doesn't end up in the black hole between fireworks!



I think the new Star Wars Fireworks maybe gets pushed up because of the Rivers of Light Delay. If they're really smart about it, they would debut it on May the 4th and get a massive Marketing Coup from it. Probably get a significant increase in DHS attendance in May along with it. Total speculation and hoping on my part. Don't think the Parks think in those ways.


----------



## Cluelyss

tstidm1 said:


> I think the new Star Wars Fireworks maybe gets pushed up because of the Rivers of Light Delay. If they're really smart about it, they would debut it on May the 4th and get a massive Marketing Coup from it. Probably get a significant increase in DHS attendance in May along with it. Total speculation and hoping on my part. Don't think the Parks think in those ways.


I hope you're right!


----------



## czmom

Barbanellie said:


> I know no one here has an answer, just sharing with like-minded people.  With the announcement that the nighttime AK events are pushed back until who knows when, I am REALLY hoping we get to see SW fireworks next month.  I was looking forward to the new light show at AK, but not too sad about not seeing it.  We did however book in May thinking we might get a SWW and SW fireworks.  SWW went out the window, and without any info on when the new "summer" fireworks start and when the current fireworks end, I really hope our trip doesn't end up in the black hole between fireworks!



I agree!! Josh from easywdw seems to think fireworks will extend into May. We should know soon! I'll be there May 4 and really want to see them! I don't even care if it's the current ones or the new one....just show me some fireworks!!!


----------



## SeeDisney

yulliin 3  - thank you for sharing your video.   it's looks amazing!!!  my two sons, husband and brother are going to freak when they see this at our october trip to wDw


----------



## mesaboy2

Watched everything on Jakku tonight with BB-8, that is slick.  He tends to look away when bad stuff happens (Ren's appearances), and beeps and blurps with his onscreen self.  Does various movements and reactions frequently. He got most excited when the "garbage" made its debut.


----------



## horse11

tstidm1 said:


> I think the new Star Wars Fireworks maybe gets pushed up because of the Rivers of Light Delay. If they're really smart about it, they would debut it on May the 4th and get a massive Marketing Coup from it. Probably get a significant increase in DHS attendance in May along with it. Total speculation and hoping on my part. Don't think the Parks think in those ways.


If only this could truly happen!!! It would at least take the sting out of the wound Disney has created!!


----------



## yulilin3

Barbanellie said:


> I know no one here has an answer, just sharing with like-minded people.  With the announcement that the nighttime AK events are pushed back until who knows when, I am REALLY hoping we get to see SW fireworks next month.  I was looking forward to the new light show at AK, but not too sad about not seeing it.  We did however book in May thinking we might get a SWW and SW fireworks.  SWW went out the window, and without any info on when the new "summer" fireworks start and when the current fireworks end, I really hope our trip doesn't end up in the black hole between fireworks!


I have a feeling Symphony in the Stars will continue into May, I don't think A Galactic Spectacular will debut as early as May 4th.




mesaboy2 said:


> Watched everything on Jakku tonight with BB-8, that is slick.  He tends to look away when bad stuff happens (Ren's appearances), and beeps and blurps with his onscreen self.  Does various movements and reactions frequently. He got most excited when the "garbage" made its debut.


I will go look for videos, this sounds so neat
Speaking of videos I thought this was hilarious


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure who asked but my son's first full day with Frog Choir at IOA is tomorrow, he will also likely be there Monday. He gets his Frog schedule only a week in advance. Anyways if anyone is around tomorrow I'll be there all day.


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure who asked but my son's first full day with Frog Choir at IOA is tomorrow, he will also likely be there Monday. He gets his Frog schedule only a week in advance. Anyways if anyone is around tomorrow I'll be there all day.


Conrats to him and we're all looking forward to seeing him this summer


----------



## AThrillingChase

Well, I am officially ticked off now. My preorder has been sitting in a city 2.5 hours away for 2 days. All it keeps saying is en route to USPS location. It was shipped from 8 hours away on Saturday using that UPS/USPS combination "expedited" shipping. At this point, who knows when it will arrive. I am this close to just going to Target and buying one, and telling them their shipping is a joke when it finally does arrive.

And my bb-8 print leggings I ordered for the dark side challenge have yet to ship, even though I ordered them last week.

The shipping force is not with me this week.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Well, I am officially ticked off now. My preorder has been sitting in a city 2.5 hours away for 2 days. All it keeps saying is en route to USPS location. It was shipped from 8 hours away on Saturday using that UPS/USPS combination "expedited" shipping. At this point, who knows when it will arrive. I am this close to just going to Target and buying one, and telling them their shipping is a joke when it finally does arrive.
> 
> And my bb-8 print leggings I ordered for the dark side challenge have yet to ship, even though I ordered them last week.
> 
> The shipping force is not with me this week.


----------



## figmentfan423

AThrillingChase said:


> Well, I am officially ticked off now. My preorder has been sitting in a city 2.5 hours away for 2 days. All it keeps saying is en route to USPS location. It was shipped from 8 hours away on Saturday using that UPS/USPS combination "expedited" shipping. At this point, who knows when it will arrive. I am this close to just going to Target and buying one, and telling them their shipping is a joke when it finally does arrive.
> 
> And my bb-8 print leggings I ordered for the dark side challenge have yet to ship, even though I ordered them last week.
> 
> The shipping force is not with me this week.


I'm so sorry, that really stinks big time.


----------



## rteetz

mesaboy2 said:


> Watched everything on Jakku tonight with BB-8, that is slick.  He tends to look away when bad stuff happens (Ren's appearances), and beeps and blurps with his onscreen self.  Does various movements and reactions frequently. He got most excited when the "garbage" made its debut.


Looks like I need to get the blu-ray and watch with mine.


----------



## jbish

Sorry I'm late to the game, but what is this interactive BB-8 people are talking about?  Not that we're getting one.....just curious.....


----------



## hiroMYhero

jbish said:


> Sorry I'm late to the game, but what is this interactive BB-8 people are talking about?  Not that we're getting one.....just curious.....


BB-8 is a high-tech remote controlled (via app) toy. Approximate cost is $150.
http://nerdist.com/spheros-bb-8-toy-cant-will-be-able-to-watch-the-force-awakens-with-you/


----------



## jbish

hiroMYhero said:


> BB-8 is a high-tech remote controlled (via app) toy. Approximate cost is $150.
> http://nerdist.com/spheros-bb-8-toy-cant-will-be-able-to-watch-the-force-awakens-with-you/


Uh....it's on sale for $130...... 

Don't show this to the kids.  We DON'T need this.......


----------



## yulilin3

Some places have him on sale for $129. He's so cute but there's no way I can justify getting him


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> Uh....it's on sale for $130......
> 
> Don't show this to the kids.  We DON'T need this.......


But he's sooo cute (best whiny voice)


----------



## jbish

yulilin3 said:


> But he's sooo cute (best whiny voice)


Riiiggghhhtt????  AHHHHHH!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

It would be worth it to borrow BB-8 from someone and watch the movie, and borrow their phone, too.

Funny that the movie clip in the link has the "garbage" head-banging scene. I hadn't the slightest idea what @mesaboy2 was referencing.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Joining in to check on the developments for late May. Im hoping to land some sort of dessert or dining package for May 31.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Some places have him on sale for $129. He's so cute but there's no way I can justify getting him


Yeah I paid $150 now he pretty much sits there. I do like how he'll interact with the movie though I'll have to try that out.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Did   you all see that Good Morning America is going to show the trailer for Rogue One tomorrow morning?  We all screamed


----------



## Iowamomof4

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Did   you all see that Good Morning America is going to show the trailer for Rogue One tomorrow morning?  We all screamed


No I didn't see that!! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## tstidm1

Excited for Rogue One. Know they're going to overhype Darth Vader's Role because they need the general audience to be excited for the film as well.


----------



## AThrillingChase

figmentfan423 said:


> I'm so sorry, that really stinks big time.



Aww thanks - I actually just said screw it and when I was just at target running errands I saw one and bought it. Mine still hasn't left that shipping facility or is even showing up in USPS records as more than a "we were told to expect it". So it really could be anywhere at this point!

But...is anyone else surprised by the Target packaging? For all my marvel movies it is much more substantial than what amounts to a small folder, for this one...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tstidm1 said:


> Excited for Rogue One. Know they're going to overhype Darth Vader's Role because they need the general audience to be excited for the film as well.



I'm actually more excited for Rogue One than I was for Force Awakens.  I love the SW Universe and some of my favorite books/comics/video games are featured on non-force users.


----------



## Jfsag123

I took some video of our BB-8s watching part of the movie. Just have to figure out how to get it from my phone to The DIS. The reactions are pretty cute.


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> Some places have him on sale for $129. He's so cute but there's no way I can justify getting him



Where are those "some places"? The Sphero sells for around 200€ here, I would LOVE to pick one up in the States if it's only $129! I think I can just about justify that  On the other hand, my son has been begging me for that interactive legendary Yoda... it's not on sale in Europe.


----------



## Tarzan

elmoandzoey said:


> Where are those "some places"? The Sphero sells for around 200€ here, I would LOVE to pick one up in the States if it's only $129! I think I can just about justify that  On the other hand, my son has been begging me for that interactive legendary Yoda... it's not on sale in Europe.



Amazon sells BB8 for £108 and the interactive Yoda for about £37 I think. That's obviously the UK but I did just look at the Spanish one and BB8 is €149 there, so probably similar in other European countries.


----------



## elmoandzoey

Tarzan said:


> Amazon sells BB8 for £108 and the interactive Yoda for about £37 I think. That's obviously the UK but I did just look at the Spanish one and BB8 is €149 there, so probably similar in other European countries.



Wow, have they dropped so much in price the last couple weeks? Last I checked it wasn't to be found under 199€. The legendary inmteractive Yoda is £190 plus shipping on Amazon UK right now. He's different from the Disney interactive Yoda that sells for £37. It's kinda like Sphero BB-8 VS Disney BB-8.


----------



## Tarzan

elmoandzoey said:


> Wow, have they dropped so much in price the last couple weeks? Last I checked it wasn't to be found under 199€. The legendary inmteractive Yoda is £190 plus shipping on Amazon UK right now. He's different from the Disney interactive Yoda that sells for £37. It's kinda like Sphero BB-8 VS Disney BB-8.



I don't know anything about the Interactive Yoda, sorry for giving details of the wrong one.
My 4 year old DS has the Disney BB8 as we thought it would be safer for him. He is scared of it but loves Sphero


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Aww thanks - I actually just said screw it and when I was just at target running errands I saw one and bought it. Mine still hasn't left that shipping facility or is even showing up in USPS records as more than a "we were told to expect it". So it really could be anywhere at this point!
> 
> But...is anyone else surprised by the Target packaging? For all my marvel movies it is much more substantial than what amounts to a small folder, for this one...


Yeah I would've liked the hard cover, but I like how it folds out and has the pictures inside. I'm sure once this trilogy is done there will be a cool packaging that I just MUST get, even though I will have all the movies individually


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> Where are those "some places"? The Sphero sells for around 200€ here, I would LOVE to pick one up in the States if it's only $129! I think I can just about justify that  On the other hand, my son has been begging me for that interactive legendary Yoda... it's not on sale in Europe.


Just did a quick Google search and here are the places that have him for $129.99
Sphero
Brookstone
Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## LSUfan4444

Rogue One Trailer


----------



## Indybill

rteetz said:


> Yeah I paid $150 now he pretty much sits there. I do like how he'll interact with the movie though I'll have to try that out.




Same for us. He's a nice looking decorative piece sitting on an end table. I have heard Sphero is coming out with a new controller for him this fall to make it easier than using the app so that will probably go on the Christmas list for this year.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUfan4444 said:


> Rogue One Trailer


It looks so good,  I'm so excited for this


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> Just did a quick Google search and here are the places that have him for $129.99
> Sphero
> Brookstone
> Bed Bath and Beyond



Ooooooh! I think I have to dig a bit deeper to see if there are any available for in-store pickup somewhere at that price. I kinda do not want to ahve it shipped to the hotel while at WDW.


----------



## hiroMYhero

elmoandzoey said:


> Ooooooh! I think I have to dig a bit deeper to see if there are any available for in-store pickup somewhere at that price. I kinda do not want to ahve it shipped to the hotel while at WDW.


Bed Bath and Beyond has free shipping for an item over $25 and if you register with them, you should receive a 20% off coupon by email.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Bed Bath and Beyond has free shipping for an item over $25 and if you register with them, you should receive a 20% off coupon by email.


FWIW, I couldn't use my 20% off coupon on BB8 when I bought him there last year. That may have changed since tho.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Cluelyss said:


> FWIW, I couldn't use my 20% off coupon on BB8 when I bought him there last year. That may have changed since tho.



Same here.

In other news, my bluray made a miraculous recovery, and somehow popped up and will be delivered today. Approximately 12 hours after I gave up and bought one at Target last night. Isn't that the way...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> FWIW, I couldn't use my 20% off coupon on BB8 when I bought him there last year. That may have changed since tho.





AThrillingChase said:


> Same here.



Thanks, BB-8 is probably excluded from the 20% off coupon because he's excluded from my BB&B $5 off coupon.


----------



## elmoandzoey

I'm going to be bankrupt one of these days with all these gadgets that I *need*. Legendary Yoda or Sphero BB-8. Legendary Yoda or Sphero BB-8. Legendary Yoda or Sphero BB-8. Aaaaaaah I can't decide!

What I did decide though already is that my DD3 is going to be Leia for next Halloween. She looks so cute with her hair in buns. And my DS7 is gonna be Star Wars. Again. Since he was 4, he's been dressing as Storm Trooper and keeps telling everyone he is Star Wars.


----------



## AThrillingChase

elmoandzoey said:


> I'm going to be bankrupt one of these days with all these gadgets that I *need*. Legendary Yoda or Sphero BB-8. Legendary Yoda or Sphero BB-8. Legendary Yoda or Sphero BB-8. Aaaaaaah I can't decide!
> 
> What I did decide though already is that my DD3 is going to be Leia for next Halloween. She looks so cute with her hair in buns. And my DS7 is gonna be Star Wars. Again. Since he was 4, he's been dressing as Storm Trooper and keeps telling everyone he is Star Wars.



I actually really still like my sphero - he has trouble with my current carpet but I am moving soon so hoping to just set him down and let him roam some more!


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> Ooooooh! I think I have to dig a bit deeper to see if there are any available for in-store pickup somewhere at that price. I kinda do not want to ahve it shipped to the hotel while at WDW.


When are you coming?


----------



## StefWalsh

Can anyone tell me how check in for the dessert party works?  Now that we booked a night on property we'll have magicbands, so will they scan those on check in and see we have tickets?  Or do they just see that we have a reservation, the same as they do when you check in for an ADR at a restaurant?  Disney sent no tickets or anything, I just see our reservation on MDE.  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

StefWalsh said:


> Can anyone tell me how check in for the dessert party works?  Now that we booked a night on property we'll have magicbands, so will they scan those on check in and see we have tickets?  Or do they just see that we have a reservation, the same as they do when you check in for an ADR at a restaurant?  Disney sent no tickets or anything, I just see our reservation on MDE.  Thanks!


Works like an ADR. When we were there they just had a list of names at the podium.


----------



## Cluelyss

elmoandzoey said:


> And my DS7 is gonna be Star Wars. Again. Since he was 4, he's been dressing as Storm Trooper and *keeps telling everyone he is Star Wars*.


----------



## preemiemama

Anyone seen this today? Looks like more evidence of SW Land being located on the backlot...
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...et-to-be-built-on-the-former-backlot-area.htm


----------



## AThrillingChase

As an FYI for anyone - I downloaded my digital copy of TFA and am happy to see that if you link via disney movie rewards they now allow you to play it on Amazon and itunes simultaneously. I thought before you had to kind of pick one of the options. Also, they are letting you get a copy of the soundtrack for $8.50. Not a bad price for John Williams!


----------



## Music City Mama

I'm looking at a hard copy of a BB&B coupon emailed to my home recently and it definitely excludes the Sphero BB-8.


----------



## FINFAN

preemiemama said:


> Anyone seen this today? Looks like more evidence of SW Land being located on the backlot...
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...et-to-be-built-on-the-former-backlot-area.htm


thanks for posting this! We are semi planning a trip in 2020  and like everyone else, gathering info to see if it will be up and running , mostly glitch free


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> Anyone seen this today? Looks like more evidence of SW Land being located on the backlot...
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...et-to-be-built-on-the-former-backlot-area.htm


This has been my belief the entire time,  putting swland at echo lake would be too close to the entrance and too close to sunset blvd, it would be too much of a contrast.  Having it in the back is better.  Again,  only time will tell


----------



## likesdisney

Any chances the dessert party will be there during late October?  Or any other Star Wars dining type experiences?


----------



## DisDadDVC

likesdisney said:


> Any chances the dessert party will be there during late October?  Or any other Star Wars dining type experiences?



Way too far out to know for dessert party IMO.  These things seem to be going on a 1-2month announcement.


----------



## yulilin3

DisDadDVC said:


> Way too far out to know for dessert party IMO.  These things seem to be going on a 1-2month announcement.


Agreed


----------



## rteetz

I come with a rumor.

June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.


----------



## marsh0013

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.



Any rumor if they'll continue the current fireworks until the new ones?  Our trip is May 20-29


----------



## Music City Mama

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.



Do we know if the current fireworks will still be showing up until that point?

I swear, I feel like calling it quits. I'm so stressed out at work right now and now my WDW plans are going up in smoke. My first night (early June), I was planning on RoL, but that may or may not be happening, my rope drop morning at MK now has those extra magic mornings, my HS night is on June 4th (the day before the new fireworks are rumored to debut). I think I'm going to have to reschedule everything -- days, ADRs, FPs. Blah.


----------



## rteetz

marsh0013 said:


> Any rumor if they'll continue the current fireworks until the new ones?  Our trip is May 20-29


Yes rumor is those will run until June 3rd and then June 4th will have no fireworks before the debut.


----------



## horse11

rteetz said:


> Yes rumor is those will run until June 3rd and then June 4th will have no fireworks before the debut.


Oh please let that be the case!!! Us May people need a little love with all the let downs lately. This would really make my day!!


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.


As our DHS evening is June 10, I like this rumor.


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> This has been my belief the entire time,  putting swland at echo lake would be too close to the entrance and too close to sunset blvd, it would be too much of a contrast.  Having it in the back is better.  Again,  only time will tell



Yep- I have agreed with you!  That circular area in the one rendering just looked too much like the area in front of LMA...  

Getting excited for July if the new fireworks will be up and running by then!


----------



## shannonkma

horse11 said:


> Oh please let that be the case!!! Us May people need a little love with all the let downs lately. This would really make my day!!


Wish I could like this a million times. It seems like a get a new disappointment every time I get online. I'm about to throw in the towel. I should have went with my gut instinct way back when I booked the trip. Last week of May, first week of June. I just wanted to avoid the memorial weekend crowds.


----------



## luvallprincesses

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.



Oh no, now my hopes are up for our June 7-12 trip.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> This has been my belief the entire time,  putting swland at echo lake would be too close to the entrance and too close to sunset blvd, it would be too much of a contrast.  Having it in the back is better.  Again,  only time will tell


This is very fluid still. Everything until now led us to believe it would be at the front of the park taking out Indiana jones and expanding into the parking lot. This would not take out echo lake. Now if Star Wars goes in the LMA area that could desperately hurt what happens with phase 3.


----------



## Music City Mama

rteetz said:


> Yes rumor is those will run until June 3rd and then June 4th will have no fireworks before the debut.



Oh lawd, you just made it worse! June 4th is my HS night! I can switch things around, but not feeling very motivated at the moment. Yep, looking like I'm going to have to redo EVERYTHING.


----------



## Dreamin192

Boo  I better get some A&E action. We bumped our trip back to hopefully catch all the new stuff but now it looks like we will probably miss ROL and the new fireworks. Hopefully we will still get to see the current ones though. No way DH will let me pay the fee to change our trip again lol


----------



## stormer

elmoandzoey said:


> Ooooooh! I think I have to dig a bit deeper to see if there are any available for in-store pickup somewhere at that price. I kinda do not want to ahve it shipped to the hotel while at WDW.



I did in store pick up at Target.  They have it for $149.99 but then you get $25 off if you use the code FORCE.


----------



## Jfsag123

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.



Liking this rumor very very much. We arrive on June 6th and were planning to hit DHS on the 7th.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

I'm sure I didn't imagine it but now I can't find it - I'm sure I read on this thread that a book was coming out about Ahsoka's story......   can someone point me in the right direction or did I imagine it after all?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I'm sure I didn't imagine it but now I can't find it - I'm sure I read on this thread that a book was coming out about Ahsoka's story......   can someone point me in the right direction or did I imagine it after all?


Yulady posted it a few days ago. I'll see if I can search for it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hiroMYhero said:


> Yulady posted it a few days ago. I'll see if I can search for it.


Here it is:
http://nerdist.com/new-star-wars-novel-featuring-ahsoka-tano-announced-exclusive/


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> When are you coming?



We're flying out in 2 weeks, wheeeeee!!!


----------



## Tarzan

rteetz said:


> Yes rumor is those will run until June 3rd and then June 4th will have no fireworks before the debut.



I really hope this happens. We are at Hollywood Studios on the 2nd and 5th.
I also have the evening of the 6th free so we could go back if it's really busy on 5th. DD11 and DS4 love Star Wars.


----------



## yulilin3

The new  internal events calendar was released (they do this weekly, right now is only up to May 7th) and it includes Symphony in the Stars dessert party so it looks like we will have fireworks for the month of May, t*he fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm.*
I will continue to check every week as the dates are released but I expect the official WDW site to update next week
Pic of construction wall next to Muppets


----------



## yulilin3

Got some info from the HUB on the Star Wars races
10K and Half Marathon : Members of the 501st Legion, will be present at the Main Entrance to DHS during the race.


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> The new events internal calendar was released (they do this weekly, right now is only up to May 7th) and it includes Symphony in the Stars dessert party so it looks like we will have fireworks for the month of May, t*he fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm.*
> I will continue to check every week as the dates are released but I expect the official WDW site to update next week
> Pic of construction wall next to Muppets





Or DHS day is May 7th!! So if there is a desert party, there are fireworks!!!


----------



## horse11

yulilin3 said:


> The new  internal events calendar was released (they do this weekly, right now is only up to May 7th) and it includes Symphony in the Stars dessert party so it looks like we will have fireworks for the month of May, t*he fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm.*
> I will continue to check every week as the dates are released but I expect the official WDW site to update next week
> Pic of construction wall next to Muppets


With the fireworks being sceduled at 9:45 Would there be any chance to see it and Fantasmic? If so what would you suggestions be to accomplish this?


----------



## elmoandzoey

horse11 said:


> With the fireworks being sceduled at 9:45 Would there be any chance to see it and Fantasmic? If so what would you suggestions be to accomplish this?



Robo answered that question with one of his famous maps in another thread  Because I was wondering the same thing. So let me quote the allmighty Robo:



> Sit in an upper row in F! for a quicker exit. It can get busy. But, I've not read any reports of guests trying to see the fireworks, yet not being able to do so.



I think Disney times this well giving people time to exit from the show and get to Hollywood Blvd. for viewing.


----------



## hauntedcity

yulilin3 said:


> Got some info from the HUB on the Star Wars races
> 10K and Half Marathon : Members of the 501st Legion, will be present at the Main Entrance to DHS during the race.



Let's hope they have something fun planned for the long stretches to and from AK!  I thought that's where the 501st would set up shop.  I'm very excited they will be at DHS, though!  I hope to get some great photos.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.



Man..I will be there May 29-31 was hoping to see the new stuff. On the bright side we will be back in May of 2017 so that should give me time to figure out some strategy.


----------



## yulilin3

horse11 said:


> With the fireworks being sceduled at 9:45 Would there be any chance to see it and Fantasmic? If so what would you suggestions be to accomplish this?


I see F! is scheduled for 9pm that first week in May, you'll have 15 minutes to make it to Hollywood Blvd. If you sit toward the top and toward the right of the theater you'll have no problem. 


hauntedcity said:


> Let's hope they have something fun planned for the long stretches to and from AK!  I thought that's where the 501st would set up shop.  I'm very excited they will be at DHS, though!  I hope to get some great photos.


I'm sure they will, I have a feeling that the 501st being at the entrance to DHS is because a) that's where the SW stuff is and b) they can use the backstage changing areas. I doubt that there will be 501st on the long stretches of road because they wouldn't have anywhere to rest or change.


----------



## LSUfan4444

yulilin3 said:


> The new  internal events calendar was released (they do this weekly, right now is only up to May 7th) and it includes Symphony in the Stars dessert party so it looks like we will have fireworks for the month of May, t*he fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm.*



For a 9:45 Symphony in the Stars, what time would the dessert party typically start?  8:45?

I was hoping to do F! and the dessert fireworks but I don't think I will have enough time. Looks like they will have to be on separate days which means I have to choose....Illuminations or Fantasmic!


----------



## LSUfan4444

horse11 said:


> With the fireworks being sceduled at 9:45 Would there be any chance to see it and Fantasmic? If so what would you suggestions be to accomplish this?


From what I have read the key is to sit somewhere between the middle and the top right (looking at stage) in the witch section. For Fireworks viewing anywhere you can find a spot on Hollywood Blvd or around Echo Lake would probably be your best bet.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUfan4444 said:


> For a 9:45 Symphony in the Stars, what time would the dessert party typically start?  8:45?
> 
> I was hoping to do F! and the dessert fireworks but I don't think I will have enough time. Looks like they will have to be on separate days which means I have to choose....Illuminations or Fantasmic!


Dessert party will be from 8:30pm until 10pm
There's no way to do both without losing a considerable amount of time from your dessert party


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> The new  internal events calendar was released (they do this weekly, right now is only up to May 7th) and it includes Symphony in the Stars dessert party so it looks like we will have fireworks for the month of May, t*he fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm.*
> I will continue to check every week as the dates are released but I expect the official WDW site to update next week
> Pic of construction wall next to Muppets



Yyaayy. Looking forward to the Fireworks. Will have to decide whether Mom would be willing to be up that late the night before her Birthday, but that's something I can worry about when I'm there.


----------



## LSUfan4444

yulilin3 said:


> Dessert party will be from 8:30pm until 10pm
> There's no way to do both without losing a considerable amount of time from your dessert party


 
Yeah, thats what I was thinking. I think what we will plan to do is Wishes the first night (which was supposed to be RoL), Illuminations the second night and Fantasmic the third night.

Should RoL be available when we go, we will move that to the second night and drop Illuminations.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

yulilin3 said:


> The new  internal events calendar was released (they do this weekly, right now is only up to May 7th) and it includes Symphony in the Stars dessert party so it looks like we will have fireworks for the month of May, t*he fireworks are scheduled for 9:45pm.*
> I will continue to check every week as the dates are released but I expect the official WDW site to update next week
> Pic of construction wall next to Muppets



When do you think they will update the park hours?  I dont see how there can be fireworks at 9:45 if the park closes at 8:30/9?
What am I missing?


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> When do you think they will update the park hours?  I dont see how there can be fireworks at 9:45 if the park closes at 8:30/9?
> What am I missing?


They should update hours next week.


----------



## horse11

Deleted


----------



## ArielSRL

elmoandzoey said:


> Robo answered that question with one of his famous maps in another thread  Because I was wondering the same thing. So let me quote the allmighty Robo:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Disney times this well giving people time to exit from the show and get to Hollywood Blvd. for viewing.


ETA: if the schedule is the same for June: 

We will have a double stroller and mom on a scooter. And we'll be in the F! Dining pkg section. I'm wondering if we should just leave the scooter and have Mom walk (she has bad knees but can walk short distances). Could she walk through some of the shops to avoid some of the crowd?

Our other option is, if no ROL by 6/7, we hop over to DHS after the 8pm closing of AK to get a good spot for the fireworks. That's probably the best option and a good consolation if no ROL.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> ETA: if the schedule is the same for June:
> 
> We will have a double stroller and mom on a scooter. And we'll be in the F! Dining pkg section. I'm wondering if we should just leave the scooter and have Mom walk (she has bad knees but can walk short distances). Could she walk through some of the shops to avoid some of the crowd?
> 
> Our other option is, if no ROL by 6/7, we hop over to DHS after the 8pm closing of AK to get a good spot for the fireworks. That's probably the best option and a good consolation if no ROL.


If she can walk faster than what the scooter would do then yeah, leave the scooter.
I was sitting all the way at the bottom and to the left side and when they show ended (I watched the whole thing, didn't leave early) I walked all the way to the right (as facing the stage) taking the route of the bottom and going up the stairs from the stairs all the way on the right, it's faster than trying to go upstairs in the middle of the theater. Not sure if I'm explaining it right.
Then once you are all the way up take the exit located on the left side (so not the same way you got into the theater) that will spill toward the entrance of the park next to the restrooms, from there you can walk up Hollywood Blvd to get a spot.
Good spots are any where on Hollywood Blvd or Echo Lake close to 50s Prime Time


----------



## elmoandzoey

ArielSRL said:


> ETA: if the schedule is the same for June:
> 
> We will have a double stroller and mom on a scooter. And we'll be in the F! Dining pkg section. I'm wondering if we should just leave the scooter and have Mom walk (she has bad knees but can walk short distances). Could she walk through some of the shops to avoid some of the crowd?
> 
> Our other option is, if no ROL by 6/7, we hop over to DHS after the 8pm closing of AK to get a good spot for the fireworks. That's probably the best option and a good consolation if no ROL.



This is us as well. Me in a scooter, DS3 in a stroller that my DS11 has to take care of and we're sitting in the F! dining section. I don't think you can leave the scooter because they'll close off the theater afterwards? But someone pointed out there's alternate exists from F!  which bypasses most of Sunset Blvd - it diverts to the left before the shops start and drops you off at the end of Hollywood Blvd. I don't know if that is open every night or how they direct people there but I think that would be what we would do.


----------



## tstidm1

Question about the Desert Party: Has the Desert Party been available for booking for a while or Will it open once they update hours? Maybe going to do it to get a decent view of the Fireworks and enjoy something different. Don't want to spend the time on the phone trying to book if it isn't available.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Question about the Desert Party: Has the Desert Party been available for booking for a while or Will it open once they update hours? Maybe going to do it to get a decent view of the Fireworks and enjoy something different. Don't want to spend the time on the phone trying to book if it isn't available.


as of today you can book it online until April 30th, once they update the hours they will open up booking for the dessert party as well


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Urgh. They must have changed to time on F! For first week of May. It was 8:30 when we were doing a dining package. We decided not to do that in favor of a later dinner (and DS3 may find F! scary) but now we'll have a large gap to fill between dinner and late fireworks. The shows will be done for the day and there aren't that many rides for little kids. Hmmmm. Don't know if we should risk DS being afraid of F and add it back in, try to find something else to do, or skip fireworks. 

I wish they would update all the times for DHS already so I can figure out plans. I guess next week they'll do that?  Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Urgh. They must have changed to time on F! For first week of May. It was 8:30 when we were doing a dining package. We decided not to do that in favor of a later dinner (and DS3 may find F! scary) but now we'll have a large gap to fill between dinner and late fireworks. The shows will be done for the day and there aren't that many rides for little kids. Hmmmm. Don't know if we should risk DS being afraid of F and add it back in, try to find something else to do, or skip fireworks.
> 
> I wish they would update all the times for DHS already so I can figure out plans. I guess next week they'll do that?  Did I understand that correctly?


they should update the schedule next week


----------



## GaryDis

Since my plans are for September, I'm just starting to appreciate that all of the nighttime entertainment, except F!, is up in the air for then.  Any predictions as to whether there will be any DHS fireworks in Sept., and if so, when to start looking for announcements?


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> Since my plans are for September, I'm just starting to appreciate that all of the nighttime entertainment, except F!, is up in the air for then.  Any predictions as to whether there will be any DHS fireworks in Sept., and if so, when to start looking for announcements?


The new show should still be running  during September, Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular, as for the times that would be closer to Sept. but they usually put the fireworks 30 minutes before or 15 minutes after F! starts and ends.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> If she can walk faster than what the scooter would do then yeah, leave the scooter.
> I was sitting all the way at the bottom and to the left side and when they show ended (I watched the whole thing, didn't leave early) I walked all the way to the right (as facing the stage) taking the route of the bottom and going up the stairs from the stairs all the way on the right, it's faster than trying to go upstairs in the middle of the theater. Not sure if I'm explaining it right.
> Then once you are all the way up take the exit located on the left side (so not the same way you got into the theater) that will spill toward the entrance of the park next to the restrooms, from there you can walk up Hollywood Blvd to get a spot.
> Good spots are any where on Hollywood Blvd or Echo Lake close to 50s Prime Time





elmoandzoey said:


> This is us as well. Me in a scooter, DS3 in a stroller that my DS11 has to take care of and we're sitting in the F! dining section. I don't think you can leave the scooter because they'll close off the theater afterwards? But someone pointed out there's alternate exists from F!  which bypasses most of Sunset Blvd - it diverts to the left before the shops start and drops you off at the end of Hollywood Blvd. I don't know if that is open every night or how they direct people there but I think that would be what we would do.


@yulilin3 I do think I am understanding what you are saying. Thank you. 

So we would get to stroller and scooter parking before we took the alternate exit?


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> @yulilin3 I do think I am understanding what you are saying. Thank you.
> 
> So we would get to stroller and scooter parking before we took the alternate exit?


the stroller/scooter parking is opened on both sides of the exits.But I was thinking you wouldn't leave the scooter in the F! parking, I was thinking you would leave it somewhere before you enter the theater?
If you need the scooter to get into the F! theater I would say stay with it, you will be parked in the upper row anyways and you could make a quicker exit that way


----------



## yulilin3

These kids are so adorable "I fought the duck side" so cute
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-of-the-temple-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

hiroMYhero said:


> Here it is:
> http://nerdist.com/new-star-wars-novel-featuring-ahsoka-tano-announced-exclusive/


Thank you - exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I know you said they will prob update may hours next week, so what time would that put closings at if FW are 9:45? 10?

I am thinkimng of rearranging FP and ADR because we definately want to stay for the SW FW./


----------



## czmom

yulilin3 said:


> the stroller/scooter parking is opened on both sides of the exits.But I was thinking you wouldn't leave the scooter in the F! parking, I was thinking you would leave it somewhere before you enter the theater?
> If you need the scooter to get into the F! theater I would say stay with it, you will be parked in the upper row anyways and you could make a quicker exit that way




I'll likely be in a scooter for our trip in a few weeks. So I can view F! from my scooter in the back of the theater? Then make it fairly easily to view the fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> I'll likely be in a scooter for our trip in a few weeks. So I can view F! from my scooter in the back of the theater? Then make it fairly easily to view the fireworks?


I have no personal experience but I've seen them in the handicapped section at the top of the theater, hopefully someone will have a first hand account


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I know you said they will prob update may hours next week, so what time would that put closings at if FW are 9:45? 10?
> 
> I am thinkimng of rearranging FP and ADR because we definately want to stay for the SW FW./


If fireworks are at 9:45pm DHS should close at 10pm


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

czmom said:


> I'll likely be in a scooter for our trip in a few weeks. So I can view F! from my scooter in the back of the theater? Then make it fairly easily to view the fireworks?



It will depend. Most people did not seem to have a problem getting out rather quickly, but when we went, there were no more places to park and watch, so we had to park the ECV's and then walk to where we were sitting. It still took only about 5-10 minutes to get to where the entrance of th park is- mostly because we are the type to let the crowd go first. There probably was not even 50 people behind us. This was in October, so there were no fireworks to try to see. Fantasmic was very full, but the crowd moved quickly.
Good luck and have a great stay!


----------



## laura428

4HOLIDAYS said:


> When do you think they will update the park hours?  I dont see how there can be fireworks at 9:45 if the park closes at 8:30/9?
> What am I missing?





yulilin3 said:


> They should update hours next week.



This was my question, too.  We're going to see the fireworks tonight after a 7:40 Prime Time ADR. We'd planned on hanging out to watch at the currently posted time of 9:15 - hours at listed as close at 9:30, with EMH close at 11:30.  We hadn't planned on taking advantage of them, but we can if necessary.

So would the 9:45 update be effective tonight?


----------



## yulilin3

laura428 said:


> This was my question, too.  We're going to see the fireworks tonight after a 7:40 Prime Time ADR. We'd planned on hanging out to watch at the currently posted time of 9:15 - hours at listed as close at 9:30, with EMH close at 11:30.  We hadn't planned on taking advantage of them, but we can if necessary.
> 
> So would the 9:45 update be effective tonight?


Today's hours will stay the same,  the 9:45pm is starting April 29th


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> the stroller/scooter parking is opened on both sides of the exits.But I was thinking you wouldn't leave the scooter in the F! parking, I was thinking you would leave it somewhere before you enter the theater?
> If you need the scooter to get into the F! theater I would say stay with it, you will be parked in the upper row anyways and you could make a quicker exit that way


We can make it work either way, but she probably would be quicker on the scooter....


----------



## BlueFairy

czmom said:


> I'll likely be in a scooter for our trip in a few weeks. So I can view F! from my scooter in the back of the theater? Then make it fairly easily to view the fireworks?



I can't comment on scooter parking or exiting with the scooter for fireworks.  It's been too long.  However, the very top row (back) of the theater is wheelchair and scooters and their guests.  You basically drive right up and sit on your scooter, just above/behind the bench in front of you.


----------



## maw

yulilin3 said:


> Got some info from the HUB on the Star Wars races
> 10K and Half Marathon : Members of the 501st Legion, will be present at the Main Entrance to DHS during the race.


Ahhhhh! CAN'T WAIT/freaking out. ha! Thanks for the update!


----------



## yulilin3

I can't show a picture but the bibs for the SW races have a black background and the Imperial Symbols in these colors:
Kids races Red and Gray and Blue and Gray
5K white with a stormtrooper in the center
10K green with a tie fighter pilot in the center
Half Marathon Red with Vader in the center
Dark Side Challenge Blue with the Death Star in the center

wristbands for the challenges:
Kessel Run Red
Coast to Coast Blue
Dark Side black

Official Photopass CM will be wearing a bright green polo for easy identification
Here's how the photopass will work:

A preset 11-digit RaceID will be given to runners in multiple tactics. This RaceID will be the same for all runners for each event of the marathon weekend (each race of the weekend will have a different 11-digit RaceID for all runners of that race to use).
To link and view race photos, runners must enter the provided, preset 11-digit RaceID followed by their individual 5-digit bib number either onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com or in the _My Disney Experience_ mobile app.
During the races, runners will be unable to touch a _MagicBand_ or PhotoPass card to link their race photos to their accounts, as is done in the parks. A runner's photos will be linked to his/her bib number post-race, and will be available to view and purchase within 24 hours after the completion of the race.
Kids Races  2016 DARK KIDx xxxx
5K             2016 DARK W5Kx xxxx
10K            2016 DARK W10Kx xxxx
Half Marathon 2016 DARK HLFx xxxx
so the last 5 x is where you put your bib number

The 5K and 10K corrals are A through F
Half Marathon A through L

I'm picking up my volunteer badge today for the Half Marathon, I'm at the finish line on Sunday so look for me, I think I'm doing heat blankets
I'm running the 10K so if anyone wants to meet before the race let me know and we'll figure something out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


yulilin3 said:


> I can't show a picture but the bibs for the SW races have a black background and the Imperial Symbols in these colors:
> Kids races Red and Gray and Blue and Gray
> 5K white with a stormtrooper in the center
> 10K green with a tie fighter pilot in the center
> Half Marathon Red with Vader in the center
> Dark Side Challenge Blue with the Death Star in the center
> 
> wristbands for the challenges:
> Kessel Run Red
> Coast to Coast Blue
> Dark Side black
> 
> Official Photopass CM will be wearing a bright green polo for easy identification
> Here's how the photopass will work:
> 
> A preset 11-digit RaceID will be given to runners in multiple tactics. This RaceID will be the same for all runners for each event of the marathon weekend (each race of the weekend will have a different 11-digit RaceID for all runners of that race to use).
> To link and view race photos, runners must enter the provided, preset 11-digit RaceID followed by their individual 5-digit bib number either onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com or in the _My Disney Experience_ mobile app.
> During the races, runners will be unable to touch a _MagicBand_ or PhotoPass card to link their race photos to their accounts, as is done in the parks. A runner's photos will be linked to his/her bib number post-race, and will be available to view and purchase within 24 hours after the completion of the race.
> Kids Races  2016 DARK KIDx xxxx
> 5K             2016 DARK W5Kx xxxx
> 10K            2016 DARK W10Kx xxxx
> Half Marathon 2016 DARK HLFx xxxx
> so the last 5 x is where you put your bib number
> 
> The 5K and 10K corrals are A through F
> Half Marathon A through L
> 
> I'm picking up my volunteer badge today for the Half Marathon, I'm at the finish line on Sunday so look for me, I think I'm doing heat blankets
> I'm running the 10K so if anyone wants to meet before the race let me know and we'll figure something out.


But really, we want to see a photo of you wearing your Medal as soon as you receive it!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I really want to run the Star Wars races next year.


----------



## maw

yulilin3 said:


> I'm picking up my volunteer badge today for the Half Marathon, I'm at the finish line on Sunday so look for me, I think I'm doing heat blankets



We are doing the 5k and the half. It's my first 1/2 so if you see someone in a super cool planet running skirt staggering across the finish line sweating like crazy because she's from Michigan and it's so cold that there is still a couple inches of snow on the ground, that will be me 

Thanks for volunteering and good luck at the 10k! The Challenge stuff is so cool, I wish I would have done that. We'll see how this year goes - maybe next year!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> .
> 
> But really, we want to see a photo of you wearing your Medal as soon as you receive it!


Do or do not, there is no try 
unless BB8 is on the course and completely messes up my time, cause you know I'm stopping for him 



LSUfan4444 said:


> I really want to run the Star Wars races next year.


You should,  RunDisney races are fun. Go to their site and they have a training program using the run/walk/run method, that's how I've been able to finish.



maw said:


> We are doing the 5k and the half. It's my first 1/2 so if you see someone in a super cool planet running skirt staggering across the finish line sweating like crazy because she's from Michigan and it's so cold that there is still a couple inches of snow on the ground, that will be me
> 
> Thanks for volunteering and good luck at the 10k! The Challenge stuff is so cool, I wish I would have done that. We'll see how this year goes - maybe next year!


Make sure to come by and you can give me a sweaty hug


----------



## bigbabyblues

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.



I know I'm a few pages behind, but I hope this is true!  We are at HS on June 4 and June 6, with the 6th being my SW fan's 13th birthday.  Wondering now if we should add PH so we can see it more than once.


----------



## lovethattink

I posted my pictures and review of the Galaxy Far Far Away stage show from the soft opening. http://disboards.com/threads/star-w...ide-or-dark-side.3466651/page-5#post-55519722


----------



## LovePug

ArielSRL said:


> As our DHS evening is June 10, I like this rumor.



Just catching up the last dozen pages, or so. I'm also liking that rumor. Our DHS day is scheduled to be on 6/13.


----------



## AThrillingChase

preemiemama said:


> Yep- I have agreed with you!  That circular area in the one rendering just looked too much like the area in front of LMA...
> 
> Getting excited for July if the new fireworks will be up and running by then!



The circular area also reminded me of the courtyard in front of LMA!



yulilin3 said:


> Got some info from the HUB on the Star Wars races
> 10K and Half Marathon : Members of the 501st Legion, will be present at the Main Entrance to DHS during the race.





yulilin3 said:


>





yulilin3 said:


> I can't show a picture but the bibs for the SW races have a black background and the Imperial Symbols in these colors:
> Kids races Red and Gray and Blue and Gray
> 5K white with a stormtrooper in the center
> 10K green with a tie fighter pilot in the center
> Half Marathon Red with Vader in the center
> Dark Side Challenge Blue with the Death Star in the center
> 
> wristbands for the challenges:
> Kessel Run Red
> Coast to Coast Blue
> Dark Side black
> 
> Official Photopass CM will be wearing a bright green polo for easy identification
> Here's how the photopass will work:
> 
> A preset 11-digit RaceID will be given to runners in multiple tactics. This RaceID will be the same for all runners for each event of the marathon weekend (each race of the weekend will have a different 11-digit RaceID for all runners of that race to use).
> To link and view race photos, runners must enter the provided, preset 11-digit RaceID followed by their individual 5-digit bib number either onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com or in the _My Disney Experience_ mobile app.
> During the races, runners will be unable to touch a _MagicBand_ or PhotoPass card to link their race photos to their accounts, as is done in the parks. A runner's photos will be linked to his/her bib number post-race, and will be available to view and purchase within 24 hours after the completion of the race.
> Kids Races  2016 DARK KIDx xxxx
> 5K             2016 DARK W5Kx xxxx
> 10K            2016 DARK W10Kx xxxx
> Half Marathon 2016 DARK HLFx xxxx
> so the last 5 x is where you put your bib number
> 
> The 5K and 10K corrals are A through F
> Half Marathon A through L
> 
> I'm picking up my volunteer badge today for the Half Marathon, I'm at the finish line on Sunday so look for me, I think I'm doing heat blankets
> I'm running the 10K so if anyone wants to meet before the race let me know and we'll figure something out.



This is awesome - thank you so much for posting!! I can't wait


----------



## rteetz

My Star Wars DVD/Blu-Ray/digital copy just arrived in the mail so guess what I'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## yulilin3

Unrelated but related
They changed the menu at Oasis Canteen next to a Indiana Jones,  so now the only place to get soft serve ice cream is Gertie the Dinosaur (btw funnel cakes will no longer be served at dhs) so because gertie is the only place to get soft serve it'll be open permanently,  so...
They moved the smoking area a bit closer to my favorite spot to see fireworks at echo lake.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> (btw funnel cakes will no longer be served at dhs)



Weird... why stop serving funnel cakes altogether?


----------



## Benihana

Sorry if this has been asked before.  I am traveling in may with 5/19 being our only DHS day.  I am reading conflicting information about the SW fireworks.  Will there be any during this time.  Some sources say the old ones will continue until the new ones are ready in June. Other sources seem to point to a break from all fireworks at DHS for the time we are there.  Thanks!


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> My Star Wars DVD/Blu-Ray/digital copy just arrived in the mail so guess what I'll be doing this weekend!


Got my copy from Target Thursday night and watched last night. Tonight is Outlander (off topic, sorry) but I'll probably watch again in the next few days, I'm sure! Enjoy!


----------



## ArielSRL

Skywise said:


> Weird... why stop serving funnel cakes altogether?


Why do they keep taking away all my favorite snacks...stuffed pretzels and now this (well, in DHS). Ugh.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> I can't show a picture but the bibs for the SW races have a black background and the Imperial Symbols in these colors:
> Kids races Red and Gray and Blue and Gray
> 5K white with a stormtrooper in the center
> 10K green with a tie fighter pilot in the center
> Half Marathon Red with Vader in the center
> Dark Side Challenge Blue with the Death Star in the center
> 
> wristbands for the challenges:
> Kessel Run Red
> Coast to Coast Blue
> Dark Side black
> 
> Official Photopass CM will be wearing a bright green polo for easy identification
> Here's how the photopass will work:
> 
> A preset 11-digit RaceID will be given to runners in multiple tactics. This RaceID will be the same for all runners for each event of the marathon weekend (each race of the weekend will have a different 11-digit RaceID for all runners of that race to use).
> To link and view race photos, runners must enter the provided, preset 11-digit RaceID followed by their individual 5-digit bib number either onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com or in the _My Disney Experience_ mobile app.
> During the races, runners will be unable to touch a _MagicBand_ or PhotoPass card to link their race photos to their accounts, as is done in the parks. A runner's photos will be linked to his/her bib number post-race, and will be available to view and purchase within 24 hours after the completion of the race.
> Kids Races  2016 DARK KIDx xxxx
> 5K             2016 DARK W5Kx xxxx
> 10K            2016 DARK W10Kx xxxx
> Half Marathon 2016 DARK HLFx xxxx
> so the last 5 x is where you put your bib number
> 
> The 5K and 10K corrals are A through F
> Half Marathon A through L
> 
> I'm picking up my volunteer badge today for the Half Marathon, I'm at the finish line on Sunday so look for me, I think I'm doing heat blankets
> I'm running the 10K so if anyone wants to meet before the race let me know and we'll figure something out.


Thanks so much for the info! Hope to see you at finish line of the half!!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Weird... why stop serving funnel cakes altogether?





ArielSRL said:


> Why do they keep taking away all my favorite snacks...stuffed pretzels and now this (well, in DHS). Ugh.


I'm not sure why. Here's the new menu


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure why. Here's the new menu



What'll you have today?  Nuggets, nuggets, or...er, um, kid's nuggets?


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> What'll you have today?  Nuggets, nuggets, or...er, um, kid's nuggets?


Right? !?!


----------



## msmama

mesaboy2 said:


> What'll you have today?  Nuggets, nuggets, or...er, um, kid's nuggets?


Plus it's steps away from backlot where they have...nuggets.


----------



## lovethattink

msmama said:


> Plus it's steps away from backlot where they have...nuggets.



And ABC Comissary nuggets. 

Other menu changes as well. The Star Wars fries are gone from Backlot Express and Caprese sandwich added. Also still have the Thumper raspberry cupcake from Easter.  ABC Comissary got rid of fish and chips and shrimp. Only 5 items on their entrée menu.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> And ABC Comissary nuggets.
> 
> Other menu changes as well. The Star Wars fries are gone from Backlot Express and Caprese sandwich added. Also still have the Thumper raspberry cupcake from Easter.  ABC Comissary got rid of fish and chips and shrimp. Only 5 items on their entrée menu.


 so we lost a quick service (Studio Catering) a bakery (Writer's Stop) but we got nuggets everywhere, ugh.


----------



## lovethattink

We're heading offsite to eat supper.

Got to see the Phasma march.  Loved it!! Got great pictures.  

Also took pictures of the new menus. 

The Frozen merchandise was all moved from the store on Sunset and all Star Wars merchandise is now there. 

Saw someone with a first order officer hat. It was awesome!  I nudged dh to ask where he got it, but dh didn't and now regrets not asking. We looked all over the park at merchandise for the hat to no avail.


----------



## MinnieMSue

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure why. Here's the new menu



Well that menu sure sucks!


----------



## Princess 'n LA

Benihana said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.  I am traveling in may with 5/19 being our only DHS day.  I am reading conflicting information about the SW fireworks.  Will there be any during this time.  Some sources say the old ones will continue until the new ones are ready in June. Other sources seem to point to a break from all fireworks at DHS for the time we are there.  Thanks!


Interested too. We'll be at DHS on May 22. One FB site said they would still be doing old fireworks.


----------



## soniam

It seems they are continuing the trend of making the QS at DHS suck even more Are they trying to encourage people to eat at the DHS TS, Epcot, or the Boardwalk


----------



## lovethattink

Here's the menu change at ABC Comissary and Backlot Express


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> Here's the menu change at ABC Comissary and Backlot Express



I see the theme... chicken nuggets


----------



## LSUfan4444

yulilin3 said:


> You should,  RunDisney races are fun. Go to their site and they have a training program using the run/walk/run method, that's how I've been able to finish.



I've done the Mrathon there three times and have nothing but good things to say about their events, the timing of the Star Wars racing is just terrible for us though. =(


----------



## yulilin3

Princess 'n LA said:


> Interested too. We'll be at DHS on May 22. One FB site said they would still be doing old fireworks.


It's a strong possibility that they will do SitS until the new show comes out. We just need confirmation from Disney, I'm expecting the calendar for May to update this coming week


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> It seems they are continuing the trend of making the QS at DHS suck even more Are they trying to encourage people to eat at the DHS TS, Epcot, or the Boardwalk


Each time I go to Universal I can't get over how much better the food quality and price is. I had a plate of chicken alfredo with a breadstick and they gave me two little packets of parmesan cheese for $9.29, this was quick service, the food was good, the breadstick was fresh. How much do you think the same plate would be at Disney? 
Of course when Disney tries to get creative with the menu (Skipper Canteen) people whine because the menu is to adventurous and the kids won't eat...


----------



## HCinKC

mesaboy2 said:


> What'll you have today?  Nuggets, nuggets, or...er, um, kid's nuggets?
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right? !?!
> 
> 
> msmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it's steps away from backlot where they have...nuggets.
> 
> 
> lovethattink said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ABC Comissary nuggets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Clearly someone placed the wrong order for 746393075625185067352940261558603 pounds of chicken nuggets.

It's a good staple for kids, and I can appreciate the variety of the glaze, but that is weird. Even on the other two menus, there are a lot of chicken based options.

On another note, that BB8 Magic band is really stinkin' cute. I looked up prices for a trip last night, but I just can't swing it. Between what we have coming up between now and September, I have no good time, no one to watch the toddler while just ODS and I take a trip, and probably no husband if I spent said money lol. I keep reminding myself we will get to go next year because I plan to do both halves. I think I will feel better once at least the Light Side is officially on the books.


----------



## Floridadreaming2016

Can anyone tell me if there is a Vader character meet?  Only ever hear about Kylo and Chewbaca


----------



## mesaboy2

Floridadreaming2016 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a Vader character meet?  Only ever hear about Kylo and Chewbaca



Not currently.


----------



## lovethattink

Floridadreaming2016 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a Vader character meet?  Only ever hear about Kylo and Chewbaca



Vader can only be SEEN at Jedi Training and the Galaxy Far Far Away stage show.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> Not currently.


Was it only me? Did anyone "hear" Vader's low, breathy, ominous voice when they read mesa's reply? It's that avatar! 

I think Vader is also in the SW stage show?


----------



## lovethattink

hiroMYhero said:


> Was it only me? Did anyone "hear" Vader's low, breathy, ominous voice when they read mesa's reply? It's that avatar!
> 
> I think Vader is also in the SW stage show?



Yes, stage show too. Forgot since I could barely see


----------



## mesaboy2

I find my lack of Meet & Greets disturbing.


----------



## angai379

It's the avatar, and short to the point sentences. Very Vader of you. I love it.


----------



## rymahoney

Any rumors or changes coming in next 6 months? We are going in December and my two girls are into Star Wars and really want to meet more character than kylo and chew.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

mesaboy2 said:


> I find my lack of Meet & Greets disturbing.



If only there was someone to hold your leash, then perhaps you could M&G again.  

But seriously, I'm sad we missed the Vader M&G.


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> Each time I go to Universal I can't get over how much better the food quality and price is. I had a plate of chicken alfredo with a breadstick and they gave me two little packets of parmesan cheese for $9.29, this was quick service, the food was good, the breadstick was fresh. How much do you think the same plate would be at Disney?
> Of course when Disney tries to get creative with the menu (Skipper Canteen) people whine because the menu is to adventurous and the kids won't eat...



I hear ya! Luckily all our meals at DHS are TS so we don't have the choice of chicken nuggets or chicken nuggets or wait, maybe chicken nuggets? Disney's kid's menu is really, really throwing me for a loop. We are by no means health nuts but when I have the choice of feeding my kids overly sugary and articial Smuckers VS deep fried chicken nuggets.... I rather bring outside food in, thank you very much. I don't mind variety, on the contrary, I love it, but somehow Disney serves to either sides of the spectrum (no variety and very exotic variety) and seems to forget the middle? And if their TS wasn't so incredibly overpriced for what you get, I wouldn't complain. Now Universal on the other end, has anyone looked at their kid's menus and the variety they offer? A nice sit down meal at Mythos is gonna cost us just a few bucks more than a regular CS meal at Disney.....


----------



## elmoandzoey

Sorry if this has been asked before - I tried to put the Kylo Ren M&G as a reminder in our plans and there are no times to select after April 23rd. Is he going away or did they just not update his schedule online yet?


----------



## yulilin3

rymahoney said:


> Any rumors or changes coming in next 6 months? We are going in December and my two girls are into Star Wars and really want to meet more character than kylo and chew.


we don't know what's happening next month...it's way to early to know what's happening in 6. You can count on Launch Bay and SW fireworks. I would say there's a strong possibility that the SW show will still be on (they already had their first blue screen/tech difficulties) and of course Star Tours.



elmoandzoey said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before - I tried to put the Kylo Ren M&G as a reminder in our plans and there are no times to select after April 23rd. Is he going away or did they just not update his schedule online yet?


They are very slow when releasing times for the DHS in general and LB specific characters. They are not out yet but you can expect them to meet the entire day like they have been


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> They are very slow when releasing times for the DHS in general and LB specific characters. They are not out yet but you can expect them to meet the entire day like they have been



 The kids finally decided to want to meet him so it would be a bit of a letdown if his meet was over. But after seeing that Chewie isn't available after April 23rd either, I figured they were probably slow updating their hours.


----------



## yulilin3

Remember to update MDE, the new fp and dinning features are up


----------



## jillyb

AThrillingChase said:


> As an FYI for anyone - I downloaded my digital copy of TFA and am happy to see that if you link via disney movie rewards they now allow you to play it on Amazon and itunes simultaneously. I thought before you had to kind of pick one of the options. Also, they are letting you get a copy of the soundtrack for $8.50. Not a bad price for John Williams!



Plus you get 150 reward points!


----------



## AngiTN

This is as good a place to ask as I can think of. I feel like I should know this and did at one time but now I can't remember

What is the current status of the new movie scenes in Star Tours? 
I thought at one point they were showing them on each ride. Is this still the case?
How many scenes are there?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> This is as good a place to ask as I can think of. I feel like I should know this and did at one time but now I can't remember
> 
> What is the current status of the new movie scenes in Star Tours?
> I thought at one point they were showing them on each ride. Is this still the case?
> How many scenes are there?


as of last week the second and third sequences are still fixed on the Force Awakens scene
Opening: Vader or Droid
2nd scene: set on Force Awakens, when they put that one in random rotation there will be: Force awakens, Pod Race, Hoth or Kashyyyk
3rd scene: set on BB8 hologram, when they put that one in random rotation there will be: BB8 hologram, Leia hologram, Ackbar Hologram or Yoda hologram
last scene: Naboo, battle over Coruscant or Battle with Boba Fett/Death Star


----------



## AngiTN

Thanks!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> as of last week the second and third sequences are still fixed on the Force Awakens scene



Bleh...


----------



## yulilin3

the DPB tease
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/04/r2-d2-do-you-copy/


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Skywise said:


> Bleh...



As much as I like TFA, I want to ride more than once and get something different. I hope they go back to random.


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> as of last week the second and third sequences are still fixed on the Force Awakens scene
> Opening: Vader or Droid
> 2nd scene: set on Force Awakens, when they put that one in random rotation there will be: Force awakens, Pod Race, Hoth or Kashyyyk
> 3rd scene: set on BB8 hologram, when they put that one in random rotation there will be: BB8 hologram, Leia hologram, Ackbar Hologram or Yoda hologram
> last scene: Naboo, battle over Coruscant or Battle with Boba Fett/Death Star



When do you think they go back to the random settings for scenes two and three on it? Am excited to see things like the Ackbar hologram and Death Star Battle. Have never seen those scenes before.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> When do you think they go back to the random settings for scenes two and three on it? Am excited to see things like the Ackbar hologram and Death Star Battle. Have never seen those scenes before.


no clue, the battle over Death Star is still in rotation during the last scene


----------



## keepswimming76

Does anyone have advice for the best viewing for the stage show? Or how early to arrive? My kids became huge Star Wars freaks in the past six months and will be really annoyed if they can't see it over other people.

Also, any advice for the best time of day for JT or LB?  We plan try to arrive early and get the first JT show of the day, then head to ST and then LB. I'm completely lost when it comes to these new SW experiences!


----------



## yulilin3

keepswimming76 said:


> Does anyone have advice for the best viewing for the stage show? Or how early to arrive? My kids became huge Star Wars freaks in the past six months and will be really annoyed if they can't see it over other people.
> 
> Also, any advice for the best time of day for JT or LB?  We plan try to arrive early and get the first JT show of the day, then head to ST and then LB. I'm completely lost when it comes to these new SW experiences!


Stage Show: at least 30 minutes before to be by the ropes, depending on the show you pick you may watch both the Phasma patrol and the AGFFA, warning, it gets downright hot, I would suggest watching the first show of the day  or the last one in the evening
JT: it's your choice of show if you get there early enough, so it's up to you and your families plans
LB best times are first thing or in the evening


----------



## yulilin3

They already changed the time for the first showing of SWaGFFA, the first one is now at 12:30pm, it was 11:30am. Make sure to check the schedule before you go.
Not sure if the Phasma Patrol times have changed at all


----------



## lovethattink

We need to use the force to change the weather forecast. Looks like rain for registration day and 5k.


----------



## lovethattink

Phasma Patrol should be the same 10, 11, 12, 1, 3, 4.


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> They already changed the time for the first showing of SWaGFFA, the first one is now at 12:30pm, it was 11:30am. Make sure to check the schedule before you go.
> Not sure if the Phasma Patrol times have changed at all



Uhm, nice. That matches up with our TSMM FP+ on BOTH our DHS days  I was hoping to get this done early in the day so we don't have to wait in the sun. And of course FP+ for TSMM has ended on both days so I can't even move it to later. I guess we have to see how the weather is to decide which show we will go see.


----------



## pbb322

So changing coasts on you guys, but you are still my source of all things Star Wars and Disney theme parks - I have finally gotten DH to agree to go to Disneyland this summer, YAY!!! We have only been once, and that was over 7 years ago.  Does anyone know, is JTA a sign up process out there now, and if so, does anyone have any tips?  Any other general Disneyland tips are happily accepted if you want to message me.  I can plan WDW trips in my sleep after all these years, but I feel totally lost with this trip, I'm such a planner and I'm already freaked that I can't make fastpass reservations at all and no dining reservations until 60 days out!!


----------



## soniam

Latest rumor on Star Wars Land opening date is Spring 2019. Supposedly, Disneyland will open 4 months before WDW. So, I guess that means late Spring early Summer 2019 for DHS.


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> So changing coasts on you guys, but you are still my source of all things Star Wars and Disney theme parks - I have finally gotten DH to agree to go to Disneyland this summer, YAY!!! We have only been once, and that was over 7 years ago.  Does anyone know, is JTA a sign up process out there now, and if so, does anyone have any tips?  Any other general Disneyland tips are happily accepted if you want to message me.  I can plan WDW trips in my sleep after all these years, but I feel totally lost with this trip, I'm such a planner and I'm already freaked that I can't make fastpass reservations at all and no dining reservations until 60 days out!!


I have no clue on anything DL...it's my Mecca, one day I will get there  Maybe the DL forums would help?


----------



## Cali Cat

pbb322 said:


> So changing coasts on you guys, but you are still my source of all things Star Wars and Disney theme parks - I have finally gotten DH to agree to go to Disneyland this summer, YAY!!! We have only been once, and that was over 7 years ago.  Does anyone know, is JTA a sign up process out there now, and if so, does anyone have any tips?  Any other general Disneyland tips are happily accepted if you want to message me.  I can plan WDW trips in my sleep after all these years, but I feel totally lost with this trip, I'm such a planner and I'm already freaked that I can't make fastpass reservations at all and no dining reservations until 60 days out!!


I haven't been to Jedi training since they changed it to the trials of the temple, so I'm curious if they changed it to signups as well. But, I can tell you not to worry about fast passes. Disneyland is still on the paper fast pass system and IMHO it's so much better. Make sure you get a fast pass for hyper space mountain as soon as you get in the park. It's so fun!


----------



## seigyoku

JTA at Disneyland switched to sign-up system with the new show. (They tested it for a bit beforehand.) Not sure about tips as I'm too old for it (UNFAIR) and for some reason they refuse to let my turtle sign up, despite him being in proper Jedi robes with his own lightsaber. And he is good at following directions.

Hyperspace mt is EXTREMELY popular so yeah, snag your FP fast. My last two trips I basically skipped other rides to ride it as much as possible, but I have skewed priorities. Space Mountain is my favorite ride ever, and Star Wars has been part of my life since oh, 1977 and I wasn't even one yet so the combo is @_@.

And if they are still playing all SW music all the time in Tomorrowland... ah, so beautiful... could just sit there for hours...


----------



## chicagodisfan

Any word on May hours?!? We leave in a little over three weeks and I've been hoping to see news about the current Star Wars fireworks continuing and hopefully the dessert party too. When I checked the site this morning I noticed that they don't even have times for JTA or the new stage show listed for our dates the second week of May. That seems odd for mid-April. Are they planning something for next month or are they just slow to get the showtimes out?! I don't think I've ever felt so up in the air so close to a trip before!


----------



## WDWRook

chicagodisfan said:


> Any word on May hours?!? We leave in a little over three weeks and I've been hoping to see news about the current Star Wars fireworks continuing and hopefully the dessert party too. When I checked the site this morning I noticed that they don't even have times for JTA or the new stage show listed for our dates the second week of May. That seems odd for mid-April. Are they planning something for next month or are they just slow to get the showtimes out?! I don't think I've ever felt so up in the air so close to a trip before!



We will be there second week of May as well and keep waiting to hear an update on park hours.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Park hours should update tomorrow (emphasis on SHOULD).


----------



## chicagodisfan

Okay, thank you! I'll keep checking! I refresh this thread each morning as I make my coffee.


----------



## lucas

Sorry, I'm new to the thread.  (Just booked our trip!) 

Will "Symphony in the _*Stars*_: A Galactic Spectacular" be going on for Memorial Day weekend (5/28/16 & 5/29/16)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lugnut33

lucas said:


> Sorry, I'm new to the thread.  (Just booked our trip!)
> 
> Will "Symphony in the _*Stars*_: A Galactic Spectacular" be going on for Memorial Day weekend (5/28/16 & 5/29/16)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As of right now the answer is "NO".  The show is currently scheduled to end at the end of April, however we are all hoping that they decide to extend the fireworks show through the summer.


----------



## lucas

lugnut33 said:


> As of right now the answer is "NO".  The show is currently scheduled to end at the end of April, however we are all hoping that they decide to extend the fireworks show through the summer.


Thanks for the quick reply!  I'll keep my fingers crossed, too!


----------



## hiroMYhero

lucas said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!  I'll keep my fingers crossed, too!


You may want to also check the Rumors and News board. @rteetz has reported there, and here, that the rumors are fireworks continue through June 3rd. The new fireworks show may begin on June 5th.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

chicagodisfan said:


> Any word on May hours?!? We leave in a little over three weeks and I've been hoping to see news about the current Star Wars fireworks continuing and hopefully the dessert party too. When I checked the site this morning I noticed that they don't even have times for JTA or the new stage show listed for our dates the second week of May. That seems odd for mid-April. Are they planning something for next month or are they just slow to get the showtimes out?! I don't think I've ever felt so up in the air so close to a trip before!



Same boat. We leave in a little over two weeks. 



Iowamomof4 said:


> Park hours should update tomorrow (emphasis on SHOULD).



You know Disney has to schedule their CMs at least two weeks out (or at least I would hope so) so they have to have hours they are working to. Its annoying that they aren't released yet, especially since I'm assuming they won't be the same full schedule they are for April. I'd like to finalize my plans.


----------



## yulilin3

Did you guys see this? https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ampaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back home from the Dark Side Expo.
Got there at 8am and the line was very long but well organized. They opened the expo at 9am even though official schedule was at 10am, headed straight for the Run Disney merchandise, got what I needed and paid, I was out by 9:30am so I went to by my GU for the race and an announcement came over that BB8 was meeting at a tent outside. Basically fast walked over and in 5 minutes I had my pic with him








Stormtroopers were patrolling, no stopping for pic






by this time they changed the line to get into the Expo and people had to walk all the way around and wait, people were not happy




This is the amount of people at the expo floor





and then this is the line to get into the RunDisney merch by 10:30am






I'm glad I went early






Here's my bib and 10k tech shirt


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 ~ The shirt AND bib look great! Also like your Trooper and friends photo.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back home from the Dark Side Expo.
> Got there at 8am and the line was very long but well organized. They opened the expo at 9am even though official schedule was at 10am, headed straight for the Run Disney merchandise, got what I needed and paid, I was out by 9:30am so I went to by my GU for the race and an announcement came over that BB8 was meeting at a tent outside. Basically fast walked over and in 5 minutes I had my pic with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormtroopers were patrolling, no stopping for pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by this time they changed the line to get into the Expo and people had to walk all the way around and wait, people were not happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the amount of people at the expo floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then this is the line to get into the RunDisney merch by 10:30am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I went early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my bib and 10k tech shirt


Yeah I have seen people complaining about that line. Awesome you got to meet BB-8! I'm so jealous of anyone running this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...med-land-groundbreaking-at-disneyland-park-2/


----------



## Dittz

rteetz said:


> I come with a rumor.
> 
> June 5th is when the new Star Wars fireworks show debuts.


Catching up and just read this..maybe there is still more, but seriously...that is the day we LEAVE Disney.


----------



## elmoandzoey

Iowamomof4 said:


> Park hours should update tomorrow (emphasis on SHOULD).



Since SHOULD probably didn't mean midnight since I can't see any changes.... What does SHOULD mean? 6AM? Noon? Random? Just so I can stop constantly reloading the page...


----------



## Cluelyss

elmoandzoey said:


> Since SHOULD probably didn't mean midnight since I can't see any changes.... What does SHOULD mean? 6AM? Noon? Random? Just so I can stop constantly reloading the page...


Usually by 10 am....but could really be anytime....


----------



## lovethattink

My husband sent pictures from before the 5K this morning. He said also there was Vader, Maul, Bb8, Boba fett, capt. Phasma, and raptor.


----------



## yulilin3

@lovethattink was Phasma on the course or in the staging area before the course? I would be there extra early if Phasma was at the staging area.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> @lovethattink was Phasma on the course or in the staging area before the course? I would be there extra early if Phasma was at the staging area.



I don't know. I'll ask. I know he's in her line right now, if that helps?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I don't know. I'll ask. I know he's in her line right now, if that helps?


I think she was there at staging and she is also there at the finish line.
Here's the twitter pics, I'm so excited for tomorrow
https://twitter.com/search?f=images&vertical=default&q=#starwars5k&src=typd


----------



## yulilin3

there are SW fans and then there are SW FANS


----------



## lovethattink

The Phasma pictures didn't get good. The top half looks faded.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> there are SW fans and then there are SW FANS


Oh my...lol


----------



## tstidm1

Surprised their is no Calendar update on the Travel Agents site and the Main website has no Theme Park hours. My guess is that we are set hours for May and wondering if they are actually going to be no Fireworks in May and it won't be until June or July (peak July 4th) before we see SW fireworks again.


----------



## Iowamomof4

tstidm1 said:


> Surprised their is no Calendar update on the Travel Agents site and the Main website has no Theme Park hours. My guess is that we are set hours for May and wondering if they are actually going to be no Fireworks in May and it won't be until June or July (peak July 4th) before we see SW fireworks again.



You know, even though the current TA calendar is dated 3/18, it didn't actually post until Sunday, 3/20, if I recall correctly. I'm still hoping to see an update between now and Monday.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I'm completely DIS-incompetent on my phone, apparently!!! In WDW now with the fireworks dessert party set for tonight. I can't seem to find the post I recall about what to expect... Can anyone help point me to the right spot?

Basically trying to make sure I'm clear of where to line up and when!

Thanks!!!


----------



## chicagodisfan

tstidm1 said:


> Surprised their is no Calendar update on the Travel Agents site and the Main website has no Theme Park hours. My guess is that we are set hours for May and wondering if they are actually going to be no Fireworks in May and it won't be until June or July (peak July 4th) before we see SW fireworks again.



I hope not! Especially since a lot of us booked our May trips when we thought SWW would be happening! To stop offering the fireworks and dessert party just for May seems downright mean. I'm hoping they are just planning something new and amazing to release in May along with the fireworks!


----------



## J and R's mom

I thought that I read a few pages back that the CM schedule for the 1st week of May was out and had the SW Dessert party on it?  Did that change?  If so, BUMMER!


----------



## ErinF

I just saw Kenny the Pirate reporting that May hours were updated and looks like fireworks were added most nights at HS.


----------



## J and R's mom

ErinF said:


> I just saw Kenny the Pirate reporting that May hours were updated and looks like fireworks were added most nights at HS.



YAY!  

I hope so!


----------



## czmom

ErinF said:


> I just saw Kenny the Pirate reporting that May hours were updated and looks like fireworks were added most nights at HS.



They have them on our night (5/4)!!! Yay


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
> Arrived to check in at 6:30 pm, right across from Min and Bill, they had 2 CM working the check in, one checking your name, the other putting the wristbands on. The wristbands are just plain, one color bands with a little detachable tab at the end which you will use to pick up your Chewie stein.
> Had about 15 people in front at that moment, they let us in at 6:50 pm.


Found the post I was looking for!!! Wondering... @yulilin3, they let you in at 6:50 -- what time were the fireworks that night? I believe they're at 9:15 tonight, dessert party ADR 8:15...


----------



## Cynister

Still no dessert party for May though? Boo...


----------



## SeeDisney

planning a trip in october.   new things to experience.   Star wars launch?   i take it it's just a museum type of place, right?


----------



## WDWRook

So I'm really upset right now.  Just saw the updated park hours and our HS day (May 14) there will not be SW fireworks.  How in the world are you supposed to plan without these details?  There's no way I can change our days.


----------



## soniam

SeeDisney said:


> planning a trip in october.   new things to experience.   Star wars launch?   i take it it's just a museum type of place, right?



There are exhibits, Disney video games, a really cool shop, a movie, and the Chewie and Kylo Ren meets.


----------



## Jawa Livin

Anything going on for Star Wars Day, May the 4th?  My sister and I will be at Hollywood Studios and hoping there are some special things planned like in years past.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Found the post I was looking for!!! Wondering... @yulilin3, they let you in at 6:50 -- what time were the fireworks that night? I believe they're at 9:15 tonight, dessert party ADR 8:15...


I'm sorry I've been MIA all day
They let you in around 8pm, the dessert party goes on until 9:30pm


----------



## momof2halls

ErinF said:


> I just saw Kenny the Pirate reporting that May hours were updated and looks like fireworks were added most nights at HS.


This is another upset for us. There are no fireworks listed for  our dates.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Still no dessert party for May though? Boo...


they'll probably add it in the next couple of days



WDWRook said:


> So I'm really upset right now.  Just saw the updated park hours and our HS day (May 14) there will not be SW fireworks.  How in the world are you supposed to plan without these details?  There's no way I can change our days.


It is very strange, the fireworks seem to be going on only Sun, Mon, Wed, Fri...I would say stay on the lookout, it might change and they might add every day



Jawa Livin said:


> Anything going on for Star Wars Day, May the 4th?  My sister and I will be at Hollywood Studios and hoping there are some special things planned like in years past.


They have never announced that special things were happening in years past. They have had some additional characters but that's about it. Well now we know there will be fireworks that night


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA all day
> They let you in around 8pm, the dessert party goes on until 9:30pm


Awesome!! Thanks @yulilin3!! And still worth lining up around 7pm, you think??


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Awesome!! Thanks @yulilin3!! And still worth lining up around 7pm, you think??


For the dessert party?  Nah,  that's too early,  maybe around 7:30


----------



## Jawa Livin

yulilin3 said:


> They have never announced that special things were happening in years past. They have had some additional characters but that's about it. Well now we know there will be fireworks that night


Ok, thanks, guess I was just thinking back to 2013's Limited Time Magic Event where they announced special Star Wars offerings on May 4th.  Seems like since then they've usually done some pins or shirt releases each year.  Here's hoping for a surprise on May 4th!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> For the dessert party?  Nah,  that's too early,  maybe around 7:30


Awesome -- thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## blackpearl77

Awesome! Now hoping the fireworks will be there in June!!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Just received email that my 5/27 and 5/28 TSM for 735 pm and 835 pm were replaced with 2nd Fantasmic. I guess for the 945 pm fireworks. I was able to move them up.


----------



## tstidm1

See that it's only four times a week, so either I change my evening at DHS or add a park day to the ticket. Disappointed I can't see Fireworks on a Thursday instead of an EMH day, but oh well.


----------



## Barbanellie

Yay!  I will get to see SW fireworks!!!   And on the Friday with EMH we had planned on being at DHS anyway!


----------



## chicagodisfan

WDWRook said:


> So I'm really upset right now.  Just saw the updated park hours and our HS day (May 14) there will not be SW fireworks.  How in the world are you supposed to plan without these details?  There's no way I can change our days.



That stinks. And I totally agree with you. We have two HS days and there are fireworks scheduled for one of them, but it's the one with our Fantasmic dining package. I know you can't do that and the dessert party (if there is one) so I spent time this afternoon frantically trying to switch it to our other non-fireworks day. I can't believe I'm switching things around three weeks out!


----------



## marsh0013

dmetcalfrn said:


> Just received email that my 5/27 and 5/28 TSM for 735 pm and 835 pm were replaced with 2nd Fantasmic. I guess for the 945 pm fireworks. I was able to move them up.



Well that's quite annoying.  Good thing ours were early enough (6:15-7:15) to not get affected.  Glad you were able to still grab some at an earlier time.  I guess good thing it's still outside of 30 days.  I wonder how many people may not even check though.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Argh, really Disney?  I can't read your mind and two weeks out is too late to switch ADRs and FPs to see SW fireworks that are now only on select dates. 

They have really made planning for May this year difficult.  So many things have changed. I wish I could have an additional FP for every hour I spent stalking ROL for nothing.  I know, I get to go to Disney so I shouldn't complain but I would like a little less chaos from Disney's end of this bargain.


----------



## Jcon

This is really too bad. We have DHS booked for May 7th and 12th, neither of which will have fireworks. I'm not changing plans at this point.


----------



## momof2halls

chicagodisfan said:


> That stinks. And I totally agree with you. We have two HS days and there are fireworks scheduled for one of them, but it's the one with our Fantasmic dining package. I know you can't do that and the dessert party (if there is one) so I spent time this afternoon frantically trying to switch it to our other non-fireworks day. I can't believe I'm switching things around three weeks out!


It does seem crazy but i tried to as well. However, i was unsuccessful in swapping our adrs so i ended up not changing anything. We will just miss the fireworks if they decide to only have them on the selected nights.


----------



## Dreamin192

Ending them on the 28th makes me wonder if the new show will be starting after that


----------



## UncleMike101

We're doing DHS on May 18th but have dinner ADR's at Chefs De France.
Guess we'll have to head back to DHS after we eat.


----------



## elmoandzoey

So I was really fretting over what we'll do after Fantasmic when SW fireworks are announced... I really didn't want to get into that mad dash. I guess we're lucky - there are no fireworks scheduled for our Fantasmic night. One thing less to worry. Phew. We'll hop over on our AK day to enjoy them and stake out a spot while everyone is watching Fantasmic. Very satisfied now!!!


----------



## Cynister

Where are the May dates/times posted for fireworks? I keep selecting dates in May & it just says no times available.


----------



## elmoandzoey

Cynister said:


> Where are the May dates/times posted for fireworks? I keep selecting dates in May & it just says no times available.



They are only scheduled Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Nothing on Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday so far.


----------



## tstidm1

Cynister said:


> Where are the May dates/times posted for fireworks? I keep selecting dates in May & it just says no times available.



http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/04/21/new-disney-world-calendar-presentation-for-may-2014/ has the information. Check the week your going for the information on which days have the Fireworks at what time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sending good thoughts to @yulilin3 and all the runners running the Dark Side 10K right now!


----------



## Cluelyss

Dreamin192 said:


> Ending them on the 28th makes me wonder if the new show will be starting after that


I had heard June 5 for the start date, so I'm wondering if they will update that last week in May when they update June hours? I'd be surprised if there was nothing during Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## Dreamin192

Cluelyss said:


> I had heard June 5 for the start date, so I'm wondering if they will update that last week in May when they update June hours? I'd be surprised if there was nothing during Memorial Day weekend?



I was hoping they would start earlier since we leave June 4th, not having anything scheduled after the 28th is raising my hopes a bit


----------



## ArielSRL

elmoandzoey said:


> So I was really fretting over what we'll do after Fantasmic when SW fireworks are announced... I really didn't want to get into that mad dash. I guess we're lucky - there are no fireworks scheduled for our Fantasmic night. One thing less to worry. Phew. We'll hop over on our AK day to enjoy them and stake out a spot while everyone is watching Fantasmic. Very satisfied now!!!


This is exactly what I plan to do in June if there is no ROL. Will definitely be less stressful, that's for sure.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Do you think they will extend the Dessert Party as well now that they've added FW some days in May? I don't see any available dates to book past the end of April.


----------



## yulilin3

Dreamin192 said:


> I was hoping they would start earlier since we leave June 4th, not having anything scheduled after the 28th is raising my hopes a bit


about a month ago the HUB had the new show starting Memorial Day weekend so it's possible the new show will start on the 29th, others have heard that it starts in June


----------



## yulilin3

NewbieMouse said:


> Do you think they will extend the Dessert Party as well now that they've added FW some days in May? I don't see any available dates to book past the end of April.


They should be updating the dessert party times this coming week


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Sending good thoughts to @yulilin3 and all the runners running the Dark Side 10K right now!


thank you
I'll be brief with my impressions
Got to the staging area at 3:20am, managed to get a pic with Boba Fett, Jabba the Hutt and Capt Phasma.
It was all well organized
Got into my corral at 5am, moved as close to the front as I could, tried to start my walk/run/walk intervals but after 3 minutes I got really bad pain in my legs so decided to just walk the whole thing
I didn't stop for characters, first one was R2D2 his line was super long, Chewie was next, again long line...the 501st represented at the entrance to DHS and also close to the finish line. The other photo op was at DHS with Vader's chair...
The medal is really cool
The course itself was ok, I calculated only about 1 mile and a half inside Epcot and DHS combined so a lot of streets.
The bus situation going back from WWoS to Epcot was horrible, I waited an hour and a half to get on a bus, people were super upset, I hope next year they change the course and the parking situation
Waiting on the photopass pics to come up so I can post them, took some with my phone so they are blury


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Waiting on the photopass pics to come up so I can post them, took some with my phone so they are blury



That sounds like a good opportunity for magic band photos as you run by -  Here you are exhausted and drenched with sweat at mile 5...


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> thank you
> I'll be brief with my impressions
> Got to the staging area at 3:20am, managed to get a pic with Boba Fett, Jabba the Hutt and Capt Phasma.
> It was all well organized
> Got into my corral at 5am, moved as close to the front as I could, tried to start my walk/run/walk intervals but after 3 minutes I got really bad pain in my legs so decided to just walk the whole thing
> I didn't stop for characters, first one was R2D2 his line was super long, Chewie was next, again long line...the 501st represented at the entrance to DHS and also close to the finish line. The other photo op was at DHS with Vader's chair...
> The medal is really cool
> The course itself was ok, I calculated only about 1 mile and a half inside Epcot and DHS combined so a lot of streets.
> The bus situation going back from WWoS to Epcot was horrible, I waited an hour and a half to get on a bus, people were super upset, I hope next year they change the course and the parking situation
> Waiting on the photopass pics to come up so I can post them, took some with my phone so they are blury



Sorry about your leg pain. That's always a bummer, but you still got to see the characters and parks some.


----------



## C-CMom

WDWRook said:


> So I'm really upset right now.  Just saw the updated park hours and our HS day (May 14) there will not be SW fireworks.  How in the world are you supposed to plan without these details?  There's no way I can change our days.



Perhaps try viewing outside of the park? May be better than nothing. _Maybe we'll see you there..._



chicagodisfan said:


> I can't believe I'm switching things around three weeks out!



May I alter this sentiment slightly - - I can't believe they are causing me to have to switch things around three weeks out!



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Argh, really Disney?  I can't read your mind and two weeks out is too late to switch ADRs and FPs to see SW fireworks that are now only on select dates.
> 
> They have really made planning for May this year difficult.  So many things have changed. I wish I could have an additional FP for every hour I spent stalking ROL for nothing.  I know, I get to go to Disney so I shouldn't complain but I would like a little less chaos from Disney's end of this bargain.



Amen.
I *am* happy there will be fireworks. I will try my best to see this as a glass-half-full situation. I definitely feel like I've _earned_ these fireworks with the planning and re-planning!


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> thank you
> I'll be brief with my impressions
> Got to the staging area at 3:20am, managed to get a pic with Boba Fett, Jabba the Hutt and Capt Phasma.
> It was all well organized
> Got into my corral at 5am, moved as close to the front as I could, tried to start my walk/run/walk intervals but after 3 minutes I got really bad pain in my legs so decided to just walk the whole thing
> I didn't stop for characters, first one was R2D2 his line was super long, Chewie was next, again long line...the 501st represented at the entrance to DHS and also close to the finish line. The other photo op was at DHS with Vader's chair...
> The medal is really cool
> The course itself was ok, I calculated only about 1 mile and a half inside Epcot and DHS combined so a lot of streets.
> The bus situation going back from WWoS to Epcot was horrible, I waited an hour and a half to get on a bus, people were super upset, I hope next year they change the course and the parking situation
> Waiting on the photopass pics to come up so I can post them, took some with my phone so they are blury


Yay! Congrats on finishing and I have "metal medal envy." That medal is huge and impressive - looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Sorry about your leg pain. That's always a bummer, but you still got to see the characters and parks some.


As soon as I got the pain I stopped trying to "run" and just walked the entire way and enjoyed myself, the balloon ladies were behind me so I was fine, and the had Death Star balloons


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yay! Congrats on finishing and I have "metal envy." That medal is huge and impressive - looking forward to seeing your photos!


Here's the medal




And here's me wearing it  before the hour and a half of wait to go back to Epcot




I already sent an email to guest relations about the wait. There was a lady that was sooo tired, she trained to do the race and it was her first ever, and then she had to wait all that time to get back


----------



## cel_disney

hiroMYhero said:


> Yay! Congrats on finishing and I have "metal medal envy." That medal is huge and impressive - looking forward to seeing your photos!



Awesome job to all of the runners out there!! My DH ran today and it was his first 10k also.   He was somehow lucky enough to be placed in coral B even without a time submitted and that was really helpful to him mentally.  He knew that if he had to walk a bit - it would be okay - so he stopped stressing about it.  He ended up running almost the entire thing and we are very proud of him!  He averaged a 13:50 mile including a 6 minute bathroom break (mental note - don't dtop at the bathrooms by the refreshment port - too small with only 2 spots?!?!).      We went to cheer at the beach club hill turn until he passed and then took the bus to ESPN.  

The busses to ESPN worked fine for us and they were super helpful with my daughters stroller (at the bus and getting to the finish line via elevator cut thru).    We went to the finish line and he sent a text of his 5 mile mark so we knew when to look for him.  All worked well.  

We did photos with Captain Phasma and storm troopers after and then headed to the bus line around 8:15qm.    The bus line to beach club was long - 7-9 busses long but it was a fraction of the wait the Epcot bus line was!!  We got back to our room at 9am (last stop of the 4!).  

My daughter ran the kids races today.  We met some folks that didn't get back until 10:30 or so after that EPCOt line and almost missed the kid races. 

Now - as to the medals - my DS9 ran the 5k with me - and he is sooooo jealous of the 10k metal medal!  He is calculating exactly how he will get his first medal metal at Disney!!  He is going to be an expensive kid!


----------



## helenb

So in a month I can hope for announcement of June SW Fireworks dates and dessert parties? Sigh...


----------



## pmaurer74

This is all so frustrating. I cannot complete my plans with all this up in the air. We are planning to be at HS on June 5.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> This is all so frustrating. I cannot complete my plans with all this up in the air. We are planning to be at HS on June 5.


Just plan for fireworks on or around 9:45pm for June, if it's not SitS it'll be the new show SWaGS


----------



## BridgetR3

Maybe it's just me but when I click the Kenny the pirate link I see a large April calendar and then at the bottom with the weeks I can't find a link for after May 28. Sure it shows up but when I click it. It is the week before.  Help!


----------



## yulilin3

BridgetR3 said:


> Maybe it's just me but when I click the Kenny the pirate link I see a large April calendar and then at the bottom with the weeks I can't find a link for after May 28. Sure it shows up but when I click it. It is the week before.  Help!


the times for May 29th and on are not posted yet. The first page of this thread has all updated information, you can also go to the official Disney page
I'm assuming you're talking about the fireworks
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tudios/star-wars-symphony-in-stars-fireworks/


----------



## rteetz

Congrats on the 10K! I really wanted to run this weekend. I'm especially jealous of anyone who got the Kessel run medal like who doesn't want a millennium falcon medal? Oh well hopefully sometime in the future.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Congrats on the 10K! I really wanted to run this weekend. I'm especially jealous of anyone who got the Kessel run medal like who doesn't want a millennium falcon medal? Oh well hopefully sometime in the future.


you can train for next year, it'll be on the same weekend


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> you can train for next year, it'll be on the same weekend


I wish but of course I'll be in college next year. Maybe I can get lucky and fly in Friday night head to the expo quick and run on Saturday and Sunday and leave Sunday night. Who knows my eyes are on Dopey right now.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> thank you
> I'll be brief with my impressions
> Got to the staging area at 3:20am, managed to get a pic with Boba Fett, Jabba the Hutt and Capt Phasma.
> It was all well organized
> Got into my corral at 5am, moved as close to the front as I could, tried to start my walk/run/walk intervals but after 3 minutes I got really bad pain in my legs so decided to just walk the whole thing
> I didn't stop for characters, first one was R2D2 his line was super long, Chewie was next, again long line...the 501st represented at the entrance to DHS and also close to the finish line. The other photo op was at DHS with Vader's chair...
> The medal is really cool
> The course itself was ok, I calculated only about 1 mile and a half inside Epcot and DHS combined so a lot of streets.
> The bus situation going back from WWoS to Epcot was horrible, I waited an hour and a half to get on a bus, people were super upset, I hope next year they change the course and the parking situation
> Waiting on the photopass pics to come up so I can post them, took some with my phone so they are blury



Is the medal a real metal medal? Or is it wiggly like the 5K?

Can you send me a message about viewing the photopass pictures. I can't figure it out for the life of me. I looked through dh's guide and don't see photopass info anywhere. I guess the bib number is for something too?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Is the medal a real metal medal? Or is it wiggly like the 5K?
> 
> Can you send me a message about viewing the photopass pictures. I can't figure it out for the life of me. I looked through dh's guide and don't see photopass info anywhere. I guess the bib number is for something too?


The 5k people always get a medallion (the rubber ones) and then 10k and up is a metal medal, that's for all RunDisney races
Photopass is down, I have only managed to get 2 from the 10k yesterday. For the 5k here is the photopass code
2016-DARK-W5Kx-xxxx substitute the x with the bib number
http://www.rundisney.com/results/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/2016/


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> Just plan for fireworks on or around 9:45pm for June, if it's not SitS it'll be the new show SWaGS


I truly hope there is SOMETHING.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> The 5k people always get a medallion (the rubber ones) and then 10k and up is a metal medal, that's for all RunDisney races
> Photopass is down, I have only managed to get 2 from the 10k yesterday. For the 5k here is the photopass code
> 2016-DARK-W5Kx-xxxx substitute the x with the bib number
> http://www.rundisney.com/results/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/2016/



Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Here are the pictures from Photopass.  I woke up really early for the ones before the start, got to Epcot around 3:15am, got Boba Fett with a 5 minute wait, Jabba no wait, Phasma was about 30 minutes wait, they close the line right after I got in












this one was with my phone, the little dirt road into WWoS was themed as Endor, including speakers emitting Ewok sounds




finish line pics are not in yet but here's my official "I did it" pic


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

great pictures Yulilin!


----------



## elmoandzoey

Awesome pictures! I guess just for that experience it would be worth for me to train for a 10K


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Thanks for the pics @yulilin3!

I'm toying with the idea of a SIL weekend next year for the 10k since my SIL is a jogger and adores Disney. I have a whole year to train, right.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Thanks for the pics @yulilin3!
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a SIL weekend next year for the 10k since my SIL is a jogger and adores Disney. I have a whole year to train, right.


if you are not into jogging or running the whole way RunDisney has the Galloway training run/walk/run program. That's how I finished the Princess half in 2013. I mostly walked this 10k


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nice photos, yulilin! Phasma looks cool in a dark setting. I must admit I'm still fixated on the fact your SW "metal medal" is much larger than my Princess "metal medal!"  

Wear it proudly!!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Nice photos, yulilin! Phasma looks cool in a dark setting. I must admit I'm still fixated on the fact your SW "metal medal" is much larger than my Princess "metal medal!"
> 
> Wear it proudly!!


Going tomorrow to DHS with my I did it shirt and medal to get pics


----------



## figmentfan423

What are the odds of nightly fireworks in early August? THNX


----------



## Jennasis

Wait wait wait...let me get this straight...  There are NO SW fireworks at DHS on Thursdays or Saturdays???  We are there May 12-15.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Jennasis said:


> Wait wait wait...let me get this straight...  There are NO SW fireworks at DHS on Thursdays or Saturdays???  We are there May 12-15.



Yeah, thats what it looks like. Our DHS day is Thurs 5/5. Looks like no fireworks for us unless they add them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Yeah, thats what it looks like. Our DHS day is Thurs 5/5. Looks like no fireworks for us unless they add them.


It is probably unlikely they will be added.

Thursday nights are when Disney After Hours takes place in MK. They probably want that ticketed event to be the main draw on Thursdays.


----------



## Jennasis

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Yeah, thats what it looks like. Our DHS day is Thurs 5/5. Looks like no fireworks for us unless they add them.


I...I............

I don't know what to say.  Our trip is booked and planned, and the fireworks were an integral part of our plan.  This was SUPPOSED to have been our SWW trip until they bagged that so we decided to make do with a modified SW/F&G trip instead and now this???  Time to rearrange.  Thank GOD we bought AP's and are staying at BWV.  Wasn't planning on this much park hopping, but whatever.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

hiroMYhero said:


> It is probably unlikely they will be added.
> 
> Thursday nights are when Disney After Hours takes place in MK. They probably want that ticketed event to be the main draw on Thursdays.



Do you really think that's true?  But now that you point it out the missing fireworks days do suspiciously line up with DAH.   If so there's exhibit A for all the people saying DAH will have no effect on non hard ticket paying guests. Argh!!  That is so frustrating.



Jennasis said:


> I...I............
> 
> I don't know what to say.  Our trip is booked and planned, and the fireworks were an integral part of our plan.  This was SUPPOSED to have been our SWW trip until they bagged that so we decided to make do with a modified SW/F&G trip instead and now this???  Time to rearrange.  Thank GOD we bought AP's and are staying at BWV.  Wasn't planning on this much park hopping, but whatever.



We don't have park hoppers so there's no way for us to switch days without losing TSMM FPs, BBB, and CRT.


----------



## Jennasis

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Do you really think that's true?  But now that you point it out the missing fireworks days do suspiciously line up with DAH.   If so there's exhibit A for all the people saying DAH will have no effect on non hard ticket paying guests. Argh!!  That is so frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have park hoppers so there's no way for us to switch days without losing TSMM FPs, BBB, and CRT.



I'm really cheesed off about this even though I have a work around (a frustrating one that creates much more running and inconvenience for us).  We _were _planning DHS all day Saturday.  Now we'll likely have to leave Epcot on Friday without seeing Illuminations and run over to DHS just for the fireworks.  Plus that's an EMH park so it's going to be so much more crowded.  But if I switch our Epcot and DHS days, the F&G festival is going to be more crowded on a Saturday than a Friday.  I suppose we'll also have to leave DHS now on Saturday and run back over to Epcot to enjoy Illuminations. Guess I can't expect my cake and eat it too.


----------



## LinderInWonderland

While I am certainly happy that we are going to get to see Star Wars fireworks on our trip now, I am a little bit taken aback that viewings will be more limited. Fortunately we park hop and already planned on being in DHS on a Friday night for EMH. We should be able to see both F! and SitS that night, yes? Or is it too close to cut it?


----------



## chicagodisfan

Dessert party dates are loaded in the calendar for May!!! But...they are unbookable. I called worried that it was sold out and they told me that they are experiencing website glitches today and while they are available for viewing, they are not yet released to be booked and to check back in 24 to 48 hours.   The CM I spoke to was beyond nice and at first she could find availability for 2 but not for 6 which is what I needed and set me in a panic since it's for my son's birthday and I couldn't figure out how I was going to swing that. Much rather it be not available to book yet than sold out! So, it looks like the dessert party will happen in May!

For those that have gone, how hard has it been to book?! I'm wondering how much I have to constantly refresh the site in the next 24-48 hours!


----------



## soniam

chicagodisfan said:


> Dessert party dates are loaded in the calendar for May!!! But...they are unbookable. I called worried that it was sold out and they told me that they are experiencing website glitches today and while they are available for viewing, they are not yet released to be booked and to check back in 24 to 48 hours.   The CM I spoke to was beyond nice and at first she could find availability for 2 but not for 6 which is what I needed and set me in a panic since it's for my son's birthday and I couldn't figure out how I was going to swing that. Much rather it be not available to book yet than sold out! So, it looks like the dessert party will happen in May!
> 
> For those that have gone, how hard has it been to book?! I'm wondering how much I have to constantly refresh the site in the next 24-48 hours!



I don't think they have been selling out usually. May 4th and 5th could be busier though, if offered on those days.


----------



## chicagodisfan

soniam said:


> I don't think they have been selling out usually. May 4th and 5th could be busier though, if offered on those days.



Great, thank you! We are there the next week.


----------



## opus1guy

chicagodisfan said:


> Dessert party dates are loaded in the calendar for May!!! But...they are unbookable. I called worried that it was sold out and they told me that they are experiencing website glitches today



Murphy's Law: I've been watching for these May days like a hawk. And when they finally show up...they're unbookable!  Figures.


----------



## Cluelyss

chicagodisfan said:


> Dessert party dates are loaded in the calendar for May!!! But...they are unbookable. I called worried that it was sold out and they told me that they are experiencing website glitches today and while they are available for viewing, they are not yet released to be booked and to check back in 24 to 48 hours.   The CM I spoke to was beyond nice and at first she could find availability for 2 but not for 6 which is what I needed and set me in a panic since it's for my son's birthday and I couldn't figure out how I was going to swing that. Much rather it be not available to book yet than sold out! So, it looks like the dessert party will happen in May!
> 
> For those that have gone, how hard has it been to book?! I'm wondering how much I have to constantly refresh the site in the next 24-48 hours!


Was just coming here to post the same thing! Normally it's a day after they load that they're bookable. I don't think any of them have sold out yet, so no need to glue yourself to the computer!!


----------



## WDWRook

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Do you really think that's true?  But now that you point it out the missing fireworks days do suspiciously line up with DAH.   If so there's exhibit A for all the people saying DAH will have no effect on non hard ticket paying guests. Argh!!  That is so frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have park hoppers so there's no way for us to switch days without losing TSMM FPs, BBB, and CRT.



We are in the same boat except that I have a Fantasmic dining package that can't be changed along with fastpasses.  I just called to ask about it and of course the CM didn't know what I was talking about.  I'm adding up all the stuff we thought we would see with this trip and now I'm ticking off all the stuff I won't because Disney announces changes 3 weeks before we are set to arrive.


----------



## 3disAddicts

Does anyone know if Disney will allow a 15 and 17 year old attend the dessert party without mom and dad being present?


----------



## hiroMYhero

3disAddicts said:


> Does anyone know if Disney will allow a 15 and 17 year old attend the dessert party without mom and dad being present?


I would say Yes. Anyone 14 or older can enter the park without needing to be accompanied by an adult. They can take part in any ticketed event so they'll be fine.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I would say Yes. Anyone 14 or older can enter the park without needing to be accompanied by an adult. They can take part in any ticketed event so they'll be fine.


Agreed, they obviously won't be able to have any of the alcoholic drinks


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Do you really think that's true?  But now that you point it out the missing fireworks days do suspiciously line up with DAH.   If so there's exhibit A for all the people saying DAH will have no effect on non hard ticket paying guests. Argh!!  That is so frustrating.



I also checked and it's Club Villain that is offered every Saturday night in May. Perhaps a coincidence but I wouldn't expect SW fireworks to be added back in on Thursdays and Saturdays.


----------



## momof2halls

Should i change our Hollywood Studios day from (May) Sunday the 29th to Saturday the 28th so we can see the fireworks and do the dessert party?  Or hold out for them to release the Memorial Day weeks schedule and hope that Sunday is included?


----------



## Cluelyss

momof2halls said:


> Should i change our Hollywood Studios day from (May) Sunday the 29th to Saturday the 28th so we can see the fireworks and do the dessert party?  Or hold out for them to release the Memorial Day weeks schedule and hope that Sunday is included?


 I am in the same boat!  I am going to tentatively plan to see them on the 27th (which is not ideal, and will require significant park hopping, but at least I will have a chance to see SW fireworks!) and will book a dessert party, but if the new show ends up being released  over the weekend, I will change my plans back (my original plans had me in Hollywood studios the night of June 1).  First ROL, now this, you're killing me Disney!!!


----------



## keepswimming76

The fireworks do not line up with our schedule either for 5/19-5/27.

I can't decide which day would be better to go? Wed 5/25 or Fri 5/27. We originally planned on doing MK EMH on 5/25. And I worry that 5/27 will be a super busy night at HS. The agony of planning this trip! 

Any advice on which would be better?


----------



## yulilin3

keepswimming76 said:


> The fireworks do not line up with our schedule either for 5/19-5/27.
> 
> I can't decide which day would be better to go? Wed 5/25 or Fri 5/27. We originally planned on doing MK EMH on 5/25. And I worry that 5/27 will be a super busy night at HS. The agony of planning this trip!
> 
> Any advice on which would be better?


I would do Wed. for the fireworks, but even if you go Fri. the amount of people will not affect the fireworks, there's plenty of space to see them


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> Should i change our Hollywood Studios day from (May) Sunday the 29th to Saturday the 28th so we can see the fireworks and do the dessert party?  Or hold out for them to release the Memorial Day weeks schedule and hope that Sunday is included?


last weekend in May should update this Friday, maybe hold and see. I have a feeling there will be fireworks the entire Memorial weekend


----------



## yulilin3

May 11th is the only day where SitS is offered but no dessert party. Must be another media day of some sort


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks to @HopperFan  From the Orlando Sentinel

The Force became clearer at Disney's Hollywood Studios Monday night, but only for a select few.

As part of the summer media preview that runs through Wednesday, media were able to see a scale model of the Grauman's Chinese Theatre and how the new, bigger, longer "Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular" fireworks show will incorporate projections onto the theater's facade.

Unfortunately, Disney wouldn't let media take photos or video of the model.

The current fireworks show is just shy of nine minutes and incorporates audio dialogue from all of the Star Wars films including last year's blockbuster "The Force Awakens." The new show will use bigger fireworks batteries and add rooftop pyrotechnics that will be even closer to the audience and stretch the show to 15 minutes, said Michael Roddy, show director at Walt Disney Parks and Resorts.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> last weekend in May should update this Friday, maybe hold and see. I have a feeling there will be fireworks the entire Memorial weekend


Any idea if they will stick with this schedule for June or b/c its busier, show them every night?


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> Any idea if they will stick with this schedule for June or b/c its busier, show them every night?


June will see the debut of the new show, I'm thinking it'll be every night at least through the summer months, so until mid August


----------



## Supermom3

yulilin3 said:


> last weekend in May should update this Friday, maybe hold and see. I have a feeling there will be fireworks the entire Memorial weekend



Do you have a feeling if it will be the new firework show for Memorial Day weekend?  We will be in WDW Tuesday, May 24th-Monday, May 30th.  My original plan was to see the SW fireworks on Tuesday 5/24, but I've adjusted our schedule to be in DHS on Wednesday 5/25 so we can see the SW fireworks.  Our plan was to be in AK on Sunday 5/29 with the hopes of seeing RoL. Since that doesn't seem to be happening, I was thinking that maybe the new SW firework show might be showing on that night, and we could hop over there.

I sure would love to finalize our plans, but I'm finding this week to be very stressful to plan more so than any other trips we have taken.


----------



## Cluelyss

Supermom3 said:


> Do you have a feeling if it will be the new firework show for Memorial Day weekend?  We will be in WDW Tuesday, May 24th-Monday, May 30th.  My original plan was to see the SW fireworks on Tuesday 5/24, but I've adjusted our schedule to be in DHS on Wednesday 5/25 so we can see the SW fireworks.  Our plan was to be in AK on Sunday 5/29 with the hopes of seeing RoL. Since that doesn't seem to be happening, I was thinking that maybe the new SW firework show might be showing on that night, and we could hop over there.
> 
> I sure would love to finalize our plans, but I'm finding this week to be very stressful to plan more so than any other trips we have taken.


Nothing has been released at this point, but most recent rumors point to a June 5 start date for the new show.


----------



## yulilin3

Supermom3 said:


> Do you have a feeling if it will be the new firework show for Memorial Day weekend?  We will be in WDW Tuesday, May 24th-Monday, May 30th.  My original plan was to see the SW fireworks on Tuesday 5/24, but I've adjusted our schedule to be in DHS on Wednesday 5/25 so we can see the SW fireworks.  Our plan was to be in AK on Sunday 5/29 with the hopes of seeing RoL. Since that doesn't seem to be happening, I was thinking that maybe the new SW firework show might be showing on that night, and we could hop over there.
> 
> I sure would love to finalize our plans, but I'm finding this week to be very stressful to plan more so than any other trips we have taken.


about 2 months ago the HUB had the new fireworks show starting on the 27th. They took that down after a day or two. Now we see SitS on the schedule until the 28th and a rumor that the new one will start June 5th. In other words, who knows, sorry I can't be more help in this.  All I can say is leave your evening schedule as open as possible just in case.
I'm going to DHS tomorrow and see if there's any progress on the construction close to centerstage


----------



## Supermom3

Thanks!


----------



## momof2halls

I just checked online and noticed the dessert party for May is still not bookable online. Has anyone had success calling to book?


----------



## Cluelyss

momof2halls said:


> I just checked online and noticed the dessert party for May is still not bookable online. Has anyone had success calling to book?


They normally load the dates a day or two before it's available to book.


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> I just checked online and noticed the dessert party for May is still not bookable online. Has anyone had success calling to book?


they are not opened for booking yet, that might change at noon. Or during the day today or tomorrow


----------



## chicagodisfan

Someone on another thread said they called this morning and was told it was sold out for her May dates (I'm sure the CM told her no availability because it wasn't bookable yet).  I haven't called yet today but when I called yesterday, the CM put me on hold to talk to her supervisor and came back and said that I'd be able to see it online at the same time that she could reserve it and it should be within 24-48 hours. (I called yesterday around 3:00 pm Chicago time).


----------



## yulilin3

chicagodisfan said:


> Someone on another thread said they called this morning and was told it was sold out for her May dates (I'm sure the CM told her no availability because it wasn't bookable yet).  I haven't called yet today but when I called yesterday, the CM put me on hold to talk to her supervisor and came back and said that I'd be able to see it online at the same time that she could reserve it and it should be within 24-48 hours. (I called yesterday around 3:00 pm Chicago time).


yes, the CM that spoke to the other poster just saw no availability because they are not open for booking yet. When it's open they will see the same thing we see, no need to call them, that'll just waste more time, just keep checking the site.


----------



## CaLuCa

please forgive my ignorance...

I'm taking some SW loving 6 year olds late May.  I do not see the Trials of the Temple showing up beyond the first week in May.  Please tell me it's most likely that they haven't posted the schedule yet, right?

Also, I'd love to see the new show (or even the old one again) but none are showing up for Sunday, May 29.  I'm tempted to move our trip back a week...what would you do?


----------



## yulilin3

CaLuCa said:


> please forgive my ignorance...
> 
> I'm taking some SW loving 6 year olds late May.  I do not see the Trials of the Temple showing up beyond the first week in May.  Please tell me it's most likely that they haven't posted the schedule yet, right?
> 
> Also, I'd love to see the new show (or even the old one again) but none are showing up for Sunday, May 29.  I'm tempted to move our trip back a week...what would you do?


Trials of the Temple schedule is loaded until May 7th, they haven't posted the rest of May yet but they will, it'll probably be the same times as it is right now for the first week in May
Fireworks schedule is up until May 28, again they will load the rest probably this Friday


----------



## bemccar1

How must-see are the fireworks?

We were hoping to see them, as we are big Star Wars fans, but there really is no way we can change our 5/14-5/20 plans to see them without putting us in a "not recommended" park + losing ADRs/FP+s. 

We don't have Park Hoppers...I just can't justify adding them for ~$150 for fireworks. I miss planning for WDW in 2012. It was actually enjoyable


----------



## yulilin3

bemccar1 said:


> How must-see are the fireworks?
> 
> We were hoping to see them, as we are big Star Wars fans, but there really is no way we can change our 5/14-5/20 plans to see them without putting us in a "not recommended" park + losing ADRs/FP+s.
> 
> We don't have Park Hoppers...I just can't justify adding them for ~$150 for fireworks. I miss planning for WDW in 2012. It was actually enjoyable


hard question...they are the best firework display show on Disney property right now, IMHO. And if you are a SW fan you'll enjoy them even more. Is it worth the extra expense/change of plans, that's up to you and your family.


----------



## HCinKC

I know I am a few days late, but I wanted to say congrats to all of the Dark Side runners! Thanks for sharing your super photos, too. I am so jazzed to do both races in 2017...fingers crossed I can snag spots in both halves. I might be bringing my will-then-be 8yo to one or both for the kids races, too.

ETA: Nvm I answered my own question haha!


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I know I am a few days late, but I wanted to say congrats to all of the Dark Side runners! Thanks for sharing your super photos, too. I am so jazzed to do both races in 2017...fingers crossed I can snag spots in both halves. I might be bringing my will-then-be 8yo to one or both for the kids races, too.
> 
> ETA: Nvm I answered my own question haha!


----------



## kristenabelle

that person on another thread was me!  I'll be here, giving an update for MDW....continuously refreshing the reservation page...


----------



## 3smithboys

I have a Star Wars dessert party question that I suppose is really a personal opinion question.... IF they extend the dessert party into June, I am considering booking it for DH and me... It's just the two of us, and we are going for an anniversary trip.  DH is a big SW fan (and I am too, but he really is) however, we have an ADR for Cape May Cafe for dinner that night at 5:15...

So, I guess my questions are...

1) From what I've read on the Dis, out of all of the dessert parties - this seems to be the best one (and the only one that I'm even considering).... still, is it worth doing or is grabbing a spot on Hollywood Blvd or by 50's Prime Time just fine??

2) Are we crazy even considering a dessert party after a buffet dinner??  If we decide to book it, are we better off having a much lighter dinner or are there really only so many desserts one person can eat?!?!


----------



## C-CMom

I have a list of "outside DHS" viewing of fireworks, and have printed a map, however, am a bit uncertain *how CLOSE do we need to be to hear the music *(at least a little) and have "some" view of fireworks? (the current show in May, not the new show reported with projections)

We may switch some things to go see on a park day (have hoppers, so may choose to do so), but if we can hear some music and see "most" of the show from outside, I _may_ be satisfied.

I may also do a trial run on a non-park day.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## yulilin3

3smithboys said:


> I have a Star Wars dessert party question that I suppose is really a personal opinion question.... IF they extend the dessert party into June, I am considering booking it for DH and me... It's just the two of us, and we are going for an anniversary trip.  DH is a big SW fan (and I am too, but he really is) however, we have an ADR for Cape May Cafe for dinner that night at 5:15...
> 
> So, I guess my questions are...
> 
> 1) From what I've read on the Dis, out of all of the dessert parties - this seems to be the best one (and the only one that I'm even considering).... still, is it worth doing or is grabbing a spot on Hollywood Blvd or by 50's Prime Time just fine??
> 
> 2) Are we crazy even considering a dessert party after a buffet dinner??  If we decide to book it, are we better off having a much lighter dinner or are there really only so many desserts one person can eat?!?!


1) many here have said that they feel the dessert party is worth it. One more thing to consider is that for June the new fireworks/projection show should be up and it looks like you won't be able to see much of the projection from the Echo Lake/Prime Time area. We won't know until it starts
2) A lot of food for sure but that depends on how much you eat at the buffet and the dessert party


----------



## yulilin3

C-CMom said:


> I have a list of "outside DHS" viewing of fireworks, and have printed a map, however, am a bit uncertain *how CLOSE do we need to be to hear the music *(at least a little) and have "some" view of fireworks? (the current show in May, not the new show reported with projections)
> 
> We may switch some things to go see on a park day (have hoppers, so may choose to do so), but if we can hear some music and see "most" of the show from outside, I _may_ be satisfied.
> 
> I may also do a trial run on a non-park day.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


The ability to hear the music from outside the gates of DHS depends, a lot, on wind direction. There are nights where you can faintly hear it from the flag poles right before bag check and there are nights where you can't hear the music at all. If you have no other option but to watch from outside the gates have the video of the show queued up on youtube and start it at the fireworks time


----------



## 3smithboys

yulilin3 said:


> 1) many here have said that they feel the dessert party is worth it. One more thing to consider is that for June the new fireworks/projection show should be up and it looks like you won't be able to see much of the projection from the Echo Lake/Prime Time area. We won't know until it starts
> 2) A lot of food for sure but that depends on how much you eat at the buffet and the dessert party



Thanks!  That is true about how much we eat for sure.... I guess I just don't want to "waste" either experience...lol... always trying to get my $$$ worth!!  I will have to keep reading to see where the best viewing spots are, and I'm sure you will keep us all posted on those as the info becomes available!!  So, I will just have to decide if we want to fight through the June crowds and find our own spot... or attend this party (if they even have it!!)  (such decisions!!)


----------



## C-CMom

yulilin3 said:


> The ability to hear the music from outside the gates of DHS depends, a lot, on wind direction. There are nights where you can faintly hear it from the flag poles right before bag check and there are nights where you can't hear the music at all. If you have no other option but to watch from outside the gates have the video of the show queued up on youtube and start it at the fireworks time



Thanks, I may try a little harder to get us back over there (+ get value from my Hoppers!). _Back to the calendars... _

I will do the "personal" music plan as a back up. Good idea. I have done that with Wishes - not quite the same, but not bad.

Thanks again!


EDTA - - just viewed a youtube video of the current FW show - Wow, looks great! Will indeed, try rearrange the schedule to be inside the park. Maybe twice...


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Does anyone have any speculation of when the Dessert Party for May will become available to book? I've been on all day refreshing lol.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Does anyone have any speculation of when the Dessert Party for May will become available to book? I've been on all day refreshing lol.


not today, probably be opening tomorrow


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

yulilin3 said:


> not today, probably be opening tomorrow


Any idea of the time? I know it's going to be quite popular, and I don't want to miss our chance to book a table.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Any idea of the time? I know it's going to be quite popular, and I don't want to miss our chance to book a table.


no clue on time, I would check the site at 7am, the dessert party hasn't really sold out but now that they  are cutting the days it might be more popular


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks to @HopperFan  From the Orlando Sentinel
> 
> The Force became clearer at Disney's Hollywood Studios Monday night, but only for a select few.
> 
> As part of the summer media preview that runs through Wednesday, media were able to see a scale model of the Grauman's Chinese Theatre and how the new, bigger, longer "Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular" fireworks show will incorporate projections onto the theater's facade.
> 
> Unfortunately, Disney wouldn't let media take photos or video of the model.
> 
> The current fireworks show is just shy of nine minutes and incorporates audio dialogue from all of the Star Wars films including last year's blockbuster "The Force Awakens." The new show will use bigger fireworks batteries and add rooftop pyrotechnics that will be even closer to the audience and stretch the show to 15 minutes, said Michael Roddy, show director at Walt Disney Parks and Resorts.



Aha! That's why all the press last night as we were leaving at close. We were wondering what was up. There was also some filming at DAK this morning, looked like a cooking demo of some kind in front of the tree.


----------



## yulilin3

Mimsy Borogove said:


> Aha! That's why all the press last night as we were leaving at close. We were wondering what was up. There was also some filming at DAK this morning, looked like a cooking demo of some kind in front of the tree.


Yeah it's the Summer Awakens media event


----------



## soniam

If you scroll down to the bottom of the article, you can see new Star Wars custom MBs at Launch Bay. They have Rey!!!!! I knew it was fate that I couldn't make that R2D2 band last month. I think I know what my new one will be in July

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/04/photo...r-carrot-cake-cookie-goes-home-star-wars-etc/


----------



## tstidm1

Question about the Desert Party filling. Is there availability Day of for it? Not sure I want to spend $150 for two to do it, but may do it as a surprise for two weeks from tomorrow. If not, How fast will it fill up especially with only four nights instead of seven?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks to @HopperFan  From the Orlando Sentinel
> 
> The Force became clearer at Disney's Hollywood Studios Monday night, but only for a select few.
> 
> As part of the summer media preview that runs through Wednesday, media were able to see a scale model of the Grauman's Chinese Theatre and how the new, bigger, longer "Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular" fireworks show will incorporate projections onto the theater's facade.
> 
> Unfortunately, Disney wouldn't let media take photos or video of the model.
> 
> The current fireworks show is just shy of nine minutes and incorporates audio dialogue from all of the Star Wars films including last year's blockbuster "The Force Awakens." The new show will use bigger fireworks batteries and add rooftop pyrotechnics that will be even closer to the audience and stretch the show to 15 minutes, said Michael Roddy, show director at Walt Disney Parks and Resorts.


According to Craig from the Dis, if it's like what they showed on the model this will be the best show in WDW. They will be using 7.1 surround sound which is brand new.


----------



## keepswimming76

bemccar1 said:


> How must-see are the fireworks?
> 
> We were hoping to see them, as we are big Star Wars fans, but there really is no way we can change our 5/14-5/20 plans to see them without putting us in a "not recommended" park + losing ADRs/FP+s.
> 
> We don't have Park Hoppers...I just can't justify adding them for ~$150 for fireworks. I miss planning for WDW in 2012. It was actually enjoyable



I just spent 2 hours re-working our trip in May so we can see the SWFW show. It is not scheduled on any of our May nights that we originally planned for HS. I moved dining reservations, fast passes, etc. It better not disappoint, lol!


----------



## J and R's mom

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Does anyone have any speculation of when the Dessert Party for May will become available to book? I've been on all day refreshing lol.



The May dates were up for booking yesterday (4/18/2016) and I can see them up right now as well.

Sadly, I needed a Tuesday night, but Tuesday nights are not an option for May.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

keepswimming76 said:


> I just spent 2 hours re-working our trip in May so we can see the SWFW show. It is not scheduled on any of our May nights that we originally planned for HS. I moved dining reservations, fast passes, etc. It better not disappoint, lol!



Glad you were able to make the switch.  Enjoy the fireworks. It sounds like they're awesome.


----------



## Under the Library

Party is bookable! I just did one on 5/6 online & have the confirmation email. The system is still giving the unavailable message off and on but all the nights scheduled in the first week of May had the 8:45 slot available.


----------



## Ferrentinos

After the new SWaGS open is there the assumption that the dessert party will continue?  Also, what is everyone's thoughts about nightly performances?  Does everyone think that it will be every night or continue with the May pattern?  We aren't going until August so we have plenty of time but if I need to move around nights, I'd rather take care of that sooner than later!  Although, I know we won't know anything for sure until the Mouse reveals it...


----------



## momof2halls

I just booked our May dessert party online!


----------



## kristenabelle

Just booked 5/28 (MDW Saturday)- no issues or errors. Whew.


----------



## yulilin3

Ferrentinos said:


> After the new SWaGS open is there the assumption that the dessert party will continue?  Also, what is everyone's thoughts about nightly performances?  Does everyone think that it will be every night or continue with the May pattern?  We aren't going until August so we have plenty of time but if I need to move around nights, I'd rather take care of that sooner than later!  Although, I know we won't know anything for sure until the Mouse reveals it...


I expect for there to be a dessert party worth the new show and nightly performances through the peak season,  so mid August.  After that I'm not sure


----------



## SteamboatAdam

When are the current SW fireworks ending? And what are we reckoning the gap in between them ending and these new ones starting is going to be? I'm there in late July and throughout August, don't want to miss out on BOTH of these shows.


----------



## yulilin3

SteamboatAdam said:


> When are the current SW fireworks ending? And what are we reckoning the gap in between them ending and these new ones starting is going to be? I'm there in late July and throughout August, don't want to miss out on BOTH of these shows.


Rumors right now is that the new show will premiere June 5th
As of right now the current show is scheduled until May 28th but that could be extended since that's what they've been doing


----------



## Cluelyss

SteamboatAdam said:


> When are the current SW fireworks ending? And what are we reckoning the gap in between them ending and these new ones starting is going to be? I'm there in late July and throughout August, don't want to miss out on BOTH of these shows.


Last rumor was that the old one will end 6/3, there will be nothing on 6/4 and the new show will start 6/5. By July you will have the new show.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Last rumor was that the old one will end 6/3, there will be nothing on 6/4 and the new show will start 6/5. By July you will have the new show.


the past 3 times we have posted the same answer...jinx


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> the past 3 times we have posted the same answer...jinx


Great minds....


----------



## ophkw

Am I missing it or is Fantasmic not listed for May?   At least the few dates I have looked at.


----------



## LinderInWonderland

The May dessert parties are finally showing selectable times, but I keep getting the 'Sorry for the PAWS' Pluto. Sigh.  

For clarification, one pays for this party in advance, yes?


----------



## yulilin3

ophkw said:


> Am I missing it or is Fantasmic not listed for May?   At least the few dates I have looked at.


it's on the schedule, every night at 9pm


----------



## yulilin3

LinderInWonderland said:


> The May dessert parties are finally showing selectable times, but I keep getting the 'Sorry for the PAWS' Pluto. Sigh.
> 
> For clarification, one pays for this party in advance, yes?


yes payment when booking, one day cancellation policy for full refund, I can see all the dates for booking just fine on my end, with the option to book


----------



## maleficent83

ophkw said:


> Am I missing it or is Fantasmic not listed for May?   At least the few dates I have looked at.


I see it listed every night of my trip may 12-23 at 9.


----------



## yulilin3

ophkw said:


> Am I missing it or is Fantasmic not listed for May?   At least the few dates I have looked at.


Are you using MDE? it's not showing on there also not showing the fireworks. Go directly to the site
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/fantasmic/


----------



## ophkw

Thanks.  I was using the daily schedule for the studios on the main WDW webpage.    Odd.   I'm glad it's on.


----------



## Cluelyss

LinderInWonderland said:


> The May dessert parties are finally showing selectable times, but I keep getting the 'Sorry for the PAWS' Pluto. Sigh.
> 
> For clarification, one pays for this party in advance, yes?


I had to log out and log back in to finally be able to book mine. Site is being very glitchy this morning.


----------



## kslo69

yulilin3 said:


> 1) many here have said that they feel the dessert party is worth it. One more thing to consider is that for June the new fireworks/projection show should be up and it looks like you won't be able to see much of the projection from the Echo Lake/Prime Time area. We won't know until it starts
> 2) A lot of food for sure but that depends on how much you eat at the buffet and the dessert party


just booked the star wars dessert party for May 2nd.  they finally opened up the May reservations!


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

I can't book it. Nothing but "PAWS" errors.


----------



## opus1guy

LinderInWonderland said:


> The May dessert parties are finally showing selectable times, but I keep getting the 'Sorry for the PAWS' Pluto



Same here. Logged on and off several times but still got the "Paws" error. But called Dining Reservations and booked it with no problem over the phone.


----------



## yulilin3

Some info on SWaGS from DPB, just says starting this June
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...periences-shift-into-light-speed-this-summer/


----------



## yulilin3

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I can't book it. Nothing but "PAWS" errors.


you can call 407 wdw dine


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

yulilin3 said:


> you can call 407 wdw dine


Not for another three hours.  I'm sure it'll still be open, though.


----------



## chicagodisfan

LinderInWonderland said:


> The May dessert parties are finally showing selectable times, but I keep getting the 'Sorry for the PAWS' Pluto. Sigh.





Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I can't book it. Nothing but "PAWS" errors.



Same messages...on with Disney Dining now. She tells me there is no availability for my date. I know that can't be true because I can see the time match on MDE but when I click on it, it give me the PAWS message. Should I call back and try for a different CM or just keep trying the site?! Ugh! She put me on hold now...


----------



## marsh0013

May 28 is already sold out?!? Seriously?


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

chicagodisfan said:


> Same messages...on with Disney Dining now. She tells me there is no availability for my date. I know that can't be true because I can see the time match on MDE but when I click on it, it give me the PAWS message. Should I call back and try for a different CM or just keep trying the site?! Ugh! She put me on hold now...


Call back & get someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## kslo69

yulilin3 said:


> not today, probably be opening tomorrow


its open for May booking!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

marsh0013 said:


> May 28 is already sold out?!? Seriously?


There's no way that's possible. Try again, or call.


----------



## marsh0013

Cluelyss said:


> There's no way that's possible. Try again, or call.



It says no times available, other dates show up availability.  I'm at work on a conference call, hopefully I can call soon to try to book over the phone...


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Does anyone know if I can book for 2 if it's myself, my husband and my 2 year old?? I'm trying to book for 3, and it's giving me that error message - currently on hold with Disney.. but I was thinking of trying for 2 for the heck of it..


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Does anyone know if I can book for 2 if it's myself, my husband and my 2 year old?? I'm trying to book for 3, and it's giving me that error message - currently on hold with Disney.. but I was thinking of trying for 2 for the heck of it..


You can't because they need the correct head count. I don't think party size will make a difference re: the error, anyway.


----------



## marsh0013

Okay, now May 28 is showing the availability, but I'm getting the paws message.  Hope I can call soon!


----------



## chicagodisfan

She switched me to the internet help desk. Stay tuned...


----------



## yulilin3

marsh0013 said:


> May 28 is already sold out?!? Seriously?


how many in your party?


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> You can't because they need the correct head count. I don't think party size will make a difference re: the error, anyway.



Thought so. Ugh this message is driving me insane! Still on hold.. I hope I get a CM who knows what's going on, and can help me.


----------



## yulilin3

kslo69 said:


> its open for May booking!!!


yeah, it's been opened since midnight


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

I was also getting the "Sorry for the PAWS" message so I called and got a wonderful CM who was able to make a reservation for 4 on May 2nd! They are definitely bookable but the CM did say the system was running very slow on her end.


----------



## marsh0013

yulilin3 said:


> how many in your party?



2, it's now showing availability, but I'm getting the paws message, and I can't call until I'm off a conference call at work.


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

YES! Thanks to my awesome CM, I got it!!


----------



## chicagodisfan

Internet couldn't figure it out. Sending me back to dining. She tried to suggest that it could possibly be booked up. I kept telling her that I highly doubted that was the case. She said that the dining page has been giving out the error message a lot lately. Seriously?! Didn't they spend a billion dollars on all this technology?! I can't believe how hard it's been to plan this May trip! 

On hold with dining again...


----------



## yulilin3

marsh0013 said:


> 2, it's now showing availability, but I'm getting the paws message, and I can't call until I'm off a conference call at work.


I see availability for 2 that day I'm on Chrome


----------



## yulilin3

chicagodisfan said:


> Internet couldn't figure it out. Sending me back to dining. She tried to suggest that it could possibly be booked up. I kept telling her that I highly doubted that was the case. She said that the dining page has been giving out the error message a lot lately. Seriously?! Didn't they spend a billion dollars on all this technology?! I can't believe how hard it's been to plan this May trip!
> 
> On hold with dining again...


what date and how many?


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

The site finally worked for me.


----------



## glasslipper

Keep trying, I just got may 28th for 6!!!


----------



## DWDan

What a mess! I must've clicked the reservation time 100 times because it kept showing me an available time on 5/15 at 8:45pm, but then would get the PAWS error, so I called dining and the CM said reservations were only available until 4/30 (and she did not seem very knowledgeable on this new event!), so I hung up and just kept clicking on the reservation and finally it worked.  Site is super glitchy, but just keep trying.  I would have preferred a 5/12 reservation, but with PH we'll just have to bounce around a bit.


----------



## glasslipper

I called, the cm said no availability, so I just kept refreshing online till it finally worked!!


----------



## Dreamin192

The site has been so buggy, I haven't been able to check pass holder room prices since Sunday night. I was able to snag dessert party for 5/25 though, woohoo!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm glad that it looks like all of you got the dates you wanted, I'm off to DHS now to check out progress (if any) on the construction of the projectors, will be back with pics


----------



## yulilin3

unrelated to SW but related to DHS Memorial Day weekend will also see the opening of TSMM third track  finally


----------



## smiths02

I think we are going at the worst time possible...June 12-21
So I can't plan around the star wars fireworks or dessert party.
(Not to mention ROL, Frozen boat ride, A&E meet and greet, Cinderella and Rapunzel meet and greet, and Soarin')
This is stressful.  
With Star Wars, at least, I'm hoping there is not a large gap in dates between when the old show ends and new show starts.  (The rest I realize we might not get to do at all)


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> unrelated to SW but related to DHS Memorial Day weekend will also see the opening of TSMM third track  finally



The question is, how often will they actually run ALL the tracks?! lol


----------



## dragonflydoll2

Spent 30 minutes but finally got reservations for 3 on the 23rd. So glad we bought park hoppers. We will begin that morning at DHS, lunch at SciFi then off to the resort. Then afternoon at MK (since I already have FPs made) leaving there at 6 and heading to DHS. It's worth it my daughter is excited to see the fireworks and this will be the second dessert party we will experience. You only graduate from high school once.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> unrelated to SW but related to DHS Memorial Day weekend will also see the opening of TSMM third track  finally


In your experience, does "weekend" mean beginning on Friday, or Saturday? Obviously knowing that nothing is guaranteed, but just wondering if there was a "norm"?


----------



## yulilin3

smiths02 said:


> I think we are going at the worst time possible...June 12-21
> So I can't plan around the star wars fireworks or dessert party.
> (Not to mention ROL, Frozen boat ride, A&E meet and greet, Cinderella and Rapunzel meet and greet, and Soarin')
> This is stressful.
> With Star Wars, at least, I'm hoping there is not a large gap in dates between when the old show ends and new show starts.  (The rest I realize we might not get to do at all)


I would say that a lot of people would want to experience the new things so you are going at the best time
The sw new show will probably be at the same time,  9:45pm, plan around that time.  Strong rumors that it's opening June 5th
No need to worry about RoL since it won't open until later this year
Just try and leave you're schedule as flexible as possible


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> In your experience, does "weekend" mean beginning on Friday, or Saturday? Obviously knowing that nothing is guaranteed, but just wondering if there was a "norm"?


Should be Friday


----------



## chicagodisfan

yulilin3 said:


> what date and how many?



Thank goodness I got a wonderful CM this time and we are in!!!!  We are booked May 13 for 6! Thank you for all the moral support. If it wasn't for all of you, I'm sure I would have believed the first two CM's who told me that it was all booked up and would have been crushed. It is my SW loving son's 10th birthday that day and it was of the utmost importance that I book this! It was totally worth the 1 hour and 4 minutes I spent on the phone with Disney.  Moral of the story, don't believe the CM's that say it is booked and don't get transferred to the Internet help desk - they can't help! But they will file a incident report noting the problem. 

The wonderful dining CM is named Karen if you need to be transferred to someone who can help! I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning to be able to deal with all of this!


----------



## DWDan

Just for kicks I went on to the Disney website using my smart phone and was able to reserve this no problem! Weird! Maybe it's Internet Explorer...


----------



## marsh0013

yulilin3 said:


> I see availability for 2 that day I'm on Chrome



Thanks for checking! It wasn't  showing availability, then it was, but then wasn't letting me book (paws message).  I finally was able to.  I'd prefer to pay with gift cards though so I'll probably call later and book with gift cards then cancel the one I paid for online with credit card.  But happy I have it booked now, and if I don't get to switch to gift cards, I'm okay with that.


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Has anyone done this Dessert Party? My husband is worried about the "no seating" part.. any insight to a recent experience is wonderfully appreciated!


----------



## yulilin3

The sw presentation from yesterday this HTML class. Value is http://www.insidethe


----------



## soniam

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Has anyone done this Dessert Party? My husband is worried about the "no seating" part.. any insight to a recent experience is wonderfully appreciated!



We did it in March. There's no seating. Does your husband have any issues or injuries that could make standing difficult? If so and there are available low tables for accessibility, then a CM might let you sit at one of those. We didn't have a problem with no seating. You can sit on the ground, but it's dark, really dark, and you might not be able to see well on the ground. I almost stepped on several children that were sitting on the ground, because the tables are very close together and the table cloths kind of hide them.


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

soniam said:


> We did it in March. There's no seating. Does your husband have any issues or injuries that could make standing difficult? If so and there are available low tables for accessibility, then a CM might let you sit at one of those. We didn't have a problem with no seating. You can sit on the ground, but it's dark, really dark, and you might not be able to see well on the ground. I almost stepped on several children that were sitting on the ground, because the tables are very close together and the table cloths kind of hide them.



Okay thanks! No, he's fine. I think he expected seating since there was at the Christmas light dessert party last year. We're fine standing, and our daughter will be in her stroller with no problem.  Thank you for letting me know! I'm assuming it's in an awesome spot to see the fireworks, with yummy desserts!  We loved the dessert party for the Osborne lights, so I am beyond excited for this one!


----------



## soniam

They seem to let families with strollers use the lower tables too, if they are not needed for accessibility. It's easier to sit on the ground at those tables, because they are at the front of the dessert area. There's a big walkway between the dessert area and a free viewing area right in front of the stage.


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

soniam said:


> They seem to let families with strollers use the lower tables too, if they are not needed for accessibility. It's easier to sit on the ground at those tables, because they are at the front of the dessert area. There's a big walkway between the dessert area and a free viewing area right in front of the stage.


Oh awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## figmentfan423

We have 2 nights for DHS in August so we don't mind trying to get a good spot for fireworks one of those nights. Will we be able to see everything without booking a party. 2 of us never eat sugar and I have 2 boys who will be charged as adults and don't drink. It's not worth the money for us if we can stake out a spot one night. THNX


----------



## yulilin3

figmentfan423 said:


> We have 2 nights for DHS in August so we don't mind trying to get a good spot for fireworks one of those nights. Will we be able to see everything without booking a party. 2 of us never eat sugar and I have 2 boys who will be charged as adults and don't drink. It's not worth the money for us if we can stake out a spot one night. THNX



Yes you'll be fine finding a spot


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> Yes you'll be fine finding a spot


Thank you


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Following along.  My DH really wants to see the SW fireworks when we go in November.  I thought I would surprise him with the dessert party.  So I am hoping they extend it. 

Questiono you think that I will be okay with my double stroller also?  I know that my DS2 will be pretty tired by that point.


----------



## LinderInWonderland

Well, after getting the 'paws' message from three different browsers on my phone, I finally just asked my SIL to book from her computer. We are in!!


----------



## eschil

Any thoughts on when they might open the last few days of May and June to book dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

eschil said:


> Any thoughts on when they might open the last few days of May and June to book dessert party?


If they are doing fireworks and dessert party,  next week


----------



## yulilin3

Star Tours still has both Force Awakens scenes fixed, not random.  CM don't know when they will go into random rotation


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

yulilin3 said:


> Star Tours still has both Force Awakens scenes fixed, not random.  CM don't know when they will go into random rotation



Thanks for the update! I really thought they would be back to random rotation by now, with Force Awakens mixed in! Either way, we love that ride!


----------



## chicagodisfan

One more dessert party question, my mom is joining us this trip and she has several food intolerances (gluten and dairy mainly). I've read in some of the reviews that they have a box of allergy treats that she can have. In all the excitement of trying to book the party this morning, I completely forgot to mention it to the CM that was able to book us into the party. Do I need to call back and add it to the reservation or can I just request it for her at the podium that night?!


----------



## figmentfan423

chicagodisfan said:


> One more dessert party question, my mom is joining us this trip and she has several food intolerances (gluten and dairy mainly). I've read in some of the reviews that they have a box of allergy treats that she can have. In all the excitement of trying to book the party this morning, I completely forgot to mention it to the CM that was able to book us into the party. Do I need to call back and add it to the reservation or can I just request it for her at the podium that night?!


Call back and add it


----------



## Tiggerette

Hey y'all. Has anyone experienced the SW dessert party to know if the location is excellent for viewing the SW fireworks show? I understand that the MK Wishes dessert party isn't an excellent viewing location, so I don't want to assume either way for the SW.

If this answer has already been addressed, please let me know and I'll review an old post that I missed. Thanks for your time!


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all. Has anyone experienced the SW dessert party to know if the location is excellent for viewing the SW fireworks show? I understand that the MK Wishes dessert party isn't an excellent viewing location, so I don't want to assume either way for the SW.
> 
> If this answer has already been addressed, please let me know and I'll review an old post that I missed. Thanks for your time!


I found an awesome review from yulilin3 on page 251!


----------



## Interrobang

My apologies because I'm sure that this has been discussed but I can't get through the whole thread.  Does the timing work to see Fantasmic at 9:00 and still do the dessert party for the fireworks, or do I need to pick one or the other?  Is it like Wishes where you need to line up early now for the dessert party, or can we slide in right before the fireworks, grab whatever cupcake crumbs are left, and enjoy the show?


----------



## asbyrneva

Hey has anybody seen the new live stage show? Where is it?


----------



## Amw1064

asbyrneva said:


> Hey has anybody seen the new live stage show? Where is it?



Right in front of the Chinese Theater.  You can't miss it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hi all!!  Hope everyone who attended the race weekend this past weekend had as great a time as we did!!  We're EXHAUSTED after several late nights plus getting up early to run the 5K, 10K and half, but it was worth it!!!

Just wanted to stop here to say THANK YOU to @yulilin3 and the awesome folks here for the tips re: Launch Bay and the dessert party!!!  We ABSOLUTELY LOVED the fireworks!!!!!!!  Got the perfect dessert party table thanks to @yulilin3, and had a terrific evening.   

The ONLY tricky part was that there were SWARMS of gnats flying around where we waited to enter the dessert party -- crazy!!  After a while, we considered watching the passers-by react to them to be part of the pre-party entertainment!  

Now we're looking forward to catching the new fireworks show, presumably, in August.  Hopefully there will be a dessert party for that show as well...


----------



## Iowamomof4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hi all!!  Hope everyone who attended the race weekend this past weekend had as great a time as we did!!  We're EXHAUSTED after several late nights plus getting up early to run the 5K, 10K and half, but it was worth it!!!
> 
> Just wanted to stop here to say THANK YOU to @yulilin3 and the awesome folks here for the tips re: Launch Bay and the dessert party!!!  We ABSOLUTELY LOVED the fireworks!!!!!!!  Got the perfect dessert party table thanks to @yulilin3, and had a terrific evening.
> 
> The ONLY tricky part was that there were SWARMS of gnats flying around where we waited to enter the dessert party -- crazy!!  After a while, we considered watching the passers-by react to them to be part of the pre-party entertainment!
> 
> Now we're looking forward to catching the new fireworks show, presumably, in August.  Hopefully there will be a dessert party for that show as well...



How did gnats make their way through the Mouse's bug forcefield?!?!?!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> How did gnats make their way through the Mouse's bug forcefield?!?!?!


EXACTLY what we were wondering!!!


----------



## yulilin3

chicagodisfan said:


> One more dessert party question, my mom is joining us this trip and she has several food intolerances (gluten and dairy mainly). I've read in some of the reviews that they have a box of allergy treats that she can have. In all the excitement of trying to book the party this morning, I completely forgot to mention it to the CM that was able to book us into the party. Do I need to call back and add it to the reservation or can I just request it for her at the podium that night?!


No need to mention it in the reservation, just ask the CM when you get there and the chef will come and talk with you. Here's what they offer. My daughter also has intolerance to gluten, dairy and eggs. All of the offerings are cooked in a separate kitchen and tasted great. You can ask for as many boxes as you'd like















Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all. Has anyone experienced the SW dessert party to know if the location is excellent for viewing the SW fireworks show? I understand that the MK Wishes dessert party isn't an excellent viewing location, so I don't want to assume either way for the SW.
> 
> If this answer has already been addressed, please let me know and I'll review an old post that I missed. Thanks for your time!


I see someone already posted my review, out of all the dessert parties offered I think this one is the better value




Interrobang said:


> My apologies because I'm sure that this has been discussed but I can't get through the whole thread.  Does the timing work to see Fantasmic at 9:00 and still do the dessert party for the fireworks, or do I need to pick one or the other?  Is it like Wishes where you need to line up early now for the dessert party, or can we slide in right before the fireworks, grab whatever cupcake crumbs are left, and enjoy the show?


Make sure to read page one of this thread, I keep it up to date and answer some of the most asked questions there...If you have 15 minutes between the end of F! and the beginning of fireworks you'll be fine. 



asbyrneva said:


> Hey has anybody seen the new live stage show? Where is it?


Yes, it's not awesome but ok to watch once. Get a spot toward the front of the stage about 30 minutes before to guarantee a good view, a lot of parents put kids on shoulders and block views.


----------



## yulilin3

Construction update, the two towers for the projectors are up. 












view of the stage


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hi all!!  Hope everyone who attended the race weekend this past weekend had as great a time as we did!!  We're EXHAUSTED after several late nights plus getting up early to run the 5K, 10K and half, but it was worth it!!!
> 
> Just wanted to stop here to say THANK YOU to @yulilin3 and the awesome folks here for the tips re: Launch Bay and the dessert party!!!  We ABSOLUTELY LOVED the fireworks!!!!!!!  Got the perfect dessert party table thanks to @yulilin3, and had a terrific evening.
> 
> The ONLY tricky part was that there were SWARMS of gnats flying around where we waited to enter the dessert party -- crazy!!  After a while, we considered watching the passers-by react to them to be part of the pre-party entertainment!
> 
> Now we're looking forward to catching the new fireworks show, presumably, in August.  Hopefully there will be a dessert party for that show as well...


Great to hear you and your family had a great time...I've just learned to ignore the gnats, they are particularly annoying around Echo Lake and Fantasmic!


----------



## DVC4US

@yulilin3  - do you know how the view from the HBD outside lounge is for the fireworks and possibility the stage show? It looks like one of the new projection towers might block the view. I haven't tried from there so not sure it's a good view anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

DVC4US said:


> @yulilin3  - do you know how the view from the HBD outside lounge is for the fireworks and possibility the stage show? It looks like one of the new projection towers might block the view. I haven't tried from there so not sure it's a good view anyway.


there's a lot of trees that will block the view, not a good spot for either


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> there's a lot of trees that will block the view, not a good spot for either



Thanks so much!


----------



## elmoandzoey

@yulilin3 this may sounds stupid but seeing those tape lines in your picture of the stage. If we are very bored, could we just "picknick" at the tape line and wait for the next stage show? The area looks pretty empty in your picture so assuming it was like that maybe 45 minutes before the show (or 30 minutes), could we just stop at the tape and wait? I know there is no shade provided in that area but we could really need a front spot. Otherwise I'd probably only see people's butts


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> @yulilin3 this may sounds stupid but seeing those tape lines in your picture of the stage. If we are very bored, could we just "picknick" at the tape line and wait for the next stage show? The area looks pretty empty in your picture so assuming it was like that maybe 45 minutes before the show (or 30 minutes), could we just stop at the tape and wait? I know there is no shade provided in that area but we could really need a front spot. Otherwise I'd probably only see people's butts


yeah you can wait, but it is pretty brutal on hot/humid days. If you want the best view of both the Phasma march and then the stage show be there 15 minutes before the Phasma march and wait right before that first tape line (parallel to the stage) the stormtroopers do their little drill right in front of you on the bottom, then when they march off, move fast up to the tape closer to the stage. I noticed both sides are roped off and I meant to ask the CM but forgot, I'm thinking these are wheelchair areas.
You could be in place around 11:45am for the 12 noon Phasma March and then the 12:30pm SWaGFFA show


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> yeah you can wait, but it is pretty brutal on hot/humid days. If you want the best view of both the Phasma march and then the stage show be there 15 minutes before the Phasma march and wait right before that first tape line (parallel to the stage) the stormtroopers do their little drill right in front of you on the bottom, then when they march off, move fast up to the tape closer to the stage. I noticed both sides are roped off and I meant to ask the CM but forgot, I'm thinking these are wheelchair areas.
> You could be in place around 11:45am for the 12 noon Phasma March and then the 12:30pm SWaGFFA show



That sounds like a good plan. I'm sure to ask about the roped off area when we get there if I see it. That would be good if that was a wheelchair area. If not, we'll try waiting at the tape.


----------



## aaarcher86

I didn't see this mentioned one the first page... 

Around Easter I was looking on the app at characters that were out and about. HS was showing tons of Star Wars characters all over the park for really small periods of time. Example: Boba was at the DVC sale booth for about 20 minutes the whole day. 

Is this accurate? Or just magical Disney technology? 

If it's accurate I'll have to plan, but I'm assuming it was a glitch. A lot of the characters were Star Wars weekends peeps.


----------



## yulilin3

aaarcher86 said:


> I didn't see this mentioned one the first page...
> 
> Around Easter I was looking on the app at characters that were out and about. HS was showing tons of Star Wars characters all over the park for really small periods of time. Example: Boba was at the DVC sale booth for about 20 minutes the whole day.
> 
> Is this accurate? Or just magical Disney technology?
> 
> If it's accurate I'll have to plan, but I'm assuming it was a glitch. A lot of the characters were Star Wars weekends peeps.


Wow, no, not accurate at all. That's strange. That was last years set up for SWW


----------



## aaarcher86

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, no, not accurate at all. That's strange. That was last years set up for SWW



Figured. Looks like it's still showing up that way on the app! Annoying!


----------



## Dittz

Cluelyss said:


> Nothing has been released at this point, but most recent rumors point to a June 5 start date for the new show.



I know nothing is for sure, but if the new show starts on the 5th, and the schedule of the old ones goes until the 27th, in your "professional" opinions does that mean there will be NO fireworks from the 28th till the 5th? we are in Disney the 1-5th, with our studios day on the 3rd.  hoping for some star wars fireworks as this was suppose to be a surprise SWW trip for my son, now it is just a surprise trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> I know nothing is for sure, but if the new show starts on the 5th, and the schedule of the old ones goes until the 27th, in your "professional" opinions does that mean there will be NO fireworks from the 28th till the 5th? we are in Disney the 1-5th, with our studios day on the 3rd.  hoping for some star wars fireworks as this was suppose to be a surprise SWW trip for my son, now it is just a surprise trip.


we will know for sure if they are/are not extending the fireworks past May 27th next week.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I broke my Force Awakens coffee mug this morning.


----------



## dragonflydoll2

Iowamomof4 said:


> I broke my Force Awakens coffee mug this morning.


Sorry. Need an unlike button for this


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I broke my Force Awakens coffee mug this morning.


shouldn't have put that extra shot of espresso 
The Force Awakened too strongly


----------



## Iowamomof4

Update to the mug saga: My thoughtful, caring daughter searched high and low and found me a replacement mug (same one I broke!) on Amazon.  It'll be here Monday!


----------



## hulk51382

Just saw that May 28th is the last scheduled day for the fireworks and that's our check-in day.  Guess I am changing plans to go to HS on that day since they might not have it anymore the week we are there.


----------



## yulilin3

hulk51382 said:


> Just saw that May 28th is the last scheduled day for the fireworks and that's our check-in day.  Guess I am changing plans to go to HS on that day since they might not have it anymore the week we are there.


keep checking here and on the site, if they are doing fireworks after the 28th they will update hours next week


----------



## Interrobang

yulilin3 said:


> Make sure to read page one of this thread, I keep it up to date and answer some of the most asked questions there...If you have 15 minutes between the end of F! and the beginning of fireworks you'll be fine.



I did, and thanks so much for all the work putting together such great info.  My question was a little more precise--not just whether I could do Fantasmic and still see the SW Fireworks, which I understand you can.  I was trying to figure out if I could do Fantasmic and the dessert party.  That seems like it would be a no go?


----------



## antman

I have a reservation for the dessert party on 5/20.  Reservation says 8:45 but what time should I queue up for a good table.  What time will they let us in?


----------



## hulk51382

Anyone have tips on how I should plan our day at HS to avoid the longest lines?  I know my kids will want to see Kylo, Chewy and do the Jedi Training. I'm guessing go straight to the sign ups for JT since it books up quickly and then see the characters?


----------



## yulilin3

Interrobang said:


> I did, and thanks so much for all the work putting together such great info.  My question was a little more precise--not just whether I could do Fantasmic and still see the SW Fireworks, which I understand you can.  I was trying to figure out if I could do Fantasmic and the dessert party.  That seems like it would be a no go?


You'll only have about 15 minutes of the dessert party, to me that would not be worth it.



antman said:


> I have a reservation for the dessert party on 5/20.  Reservation says 8:45 but what time should I queue up for a good table.  What time will they let us in?


They will probably let you in around 8:40pm, I would line up around 8:15pm



hulk51382 said:


> Anyone have tips on how I should plan our day at HS to avoid the longest lines?  I know my kids will want to see Kylo, Chewy and do the Jedi Training. I'm guessing go straight to the sign ups for JT since it books up quickly and then see the characters?


that's a good plan, Launch Bay is less busy early in the morning and late in the evening. Remember if you have the Disney Chase Visa card that Kylo also has a meet and greet with shorter wait from 11am to 4pm


----------



## Sevey13

I remember reading waaaay back when they released Episode VII that they added Jakku to ST and were temporarily putting it in each ride (rather than mixing it in with the randomizer). Is that still the case, or is it back to random?


----------



## yulilin3

Sevey13 said:


> I remember reading waaaay back when they released Episode VII that they added Jakku to ST and were temporarily putting it in each ride (rather than mixing it in with the randomizer). Is that still the case, or is it back to random?


The. Jakku scene and BB8 hologram is still fixed not random


----------



## Sevey13

Thanks!

I am going to also use this moment to go on record: the new Star Wars fireworks will not be complete without the 20th Century Fox fanfare.

It will never happen, though.


----------



## DVC4US

@yulilin3  - at the SitS Dessert Party, were the drinks unlimited?  We are specifically wondering about the alcoholic drinks.  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

DVC4US said:


> @yulilin3  - at the SitS Dessert Party, were the drinks unlimited?  We are specifically wondering about the alcoholic drinks.  Thanks!


I know you weren't specifically asking me, but yes, they are.


----------



## DVC4US

Cluelyss said:


> I know you weren't specifically asking me, but yes, they are.



Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Sevey13 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am going to also use this moment to go on record: the new Star Wars fireworks will not be complete without the 20th Century Fox fanfare.
> 
> It will never happen, though.


It was done during Last Tour to Endor event,  I was there and it was epic


----------



## yulilin3

@Sevey13  found a video, It was the first time we had ever seen SW fireworks, the first Symphony in the Stars


----------



## Sevey13

yulilin3 said:


> @Sevey13  found a video, It was the first time we had ever seen SW fireworks, the first Symphony in the Stars



Haha. So glad it had THX, too.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> The. Jakku scene and BB8 hologram is still fixed not random



Bleh.


----------



## Skywise

Finally got everyone on the same page and doing a "laid back" Disney trip with my parents in late June.  Most of the time at the resort very little in the parks this trip.  One thing in the parks we will be doing is seeing Fantasmic at DHS (my parents have never seen it) and I'm hoping the new Star Wars fireworks show will be going by then.  Fantasmic is set for 9 that night but the park is set to close at 8:30pm - Any idea what that portends for the fireworks show (would they do it at 8:30 then fantasmic if they don't change the hours?)


----------



## Baptist

Wow, the Star Wars fireworks were the best I have ever seen.  The integration with the music is incredible.  It was so well done.  I hope they make this a permanent attraction at Hollywood Studios!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Finally got everyone on the same page and doing a "laid back" Disney trip with my parents in late June.  Most of the time at the resort very little in the parks this trip.  One thing in the parks we will be doing is seeing Fantasmic at DHS (my parents have never seen it) and I'm hoping the new Star Wars fireworks show will be going by then.  Fantasmic is set for 9 that night but the park is set to close at 8:30pm - Any idea what that portends for the fireworks show (would they do it at 8:30 then fantasmic if they don't change the hours?)


park hours will likely change. If they do F! at 9pm the fireworks show will most likely be at 9:45pm or 10pm.


----------



## yulilin3

Baptist said:


> Wow, the Star Wars fireworks were the best I have ever seen.  The integration with the music is incredible.  It was so well done.  I hope they make this a permanent attraction at Hollywood Studios!


We will definitely have SW fireworks for a while with the addition of the new fireworks/projection/laser show. They are building 2 very large, sturdy structures, I don't see it going anywhere fast.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here's some BB-8 news! Life-size (16" tall), remote activation, and responds to voice commands: projected to cost $180.
http://www.slashgear.com/forget-the-mini-bb-8-get-a-life-size-one-this-year-14426810/


----------



## czmom

Do we know if there will be a 7:40 Jedi training on May 4? Also, will they light up the sabers then??


----------



## hiroMYhero

The 7:40 session is a standard, regularly scheduled session. The lights on the stage and the sabers should be activated at that time.


----------



## czmom

hiroMYhero said:


> The 7:40 session is a standard, regularly scheduled session. The lights on the stage and the sabers should be activated at that time.



Thanks! Will that be the last show that night?


----------



## chicagodisfan

yulilin3 said:


> No need to mention it in the reservation, just ask the CM when you get there and the chef will come and talk with you. Here's what they offer. My daughter also has intolerance to gluten, dairy and eggs. All of the offerings are cooked in a separate kitchen and tasted great. You can ask for as many boxes as you'd like



Thanks so much for this and for the great pictures! That's great that they have those available!


----------



## hiroMYhero

czmom said:


> Thanks! Will that be the last show that night?


More than likely, yes. It's the way they run the sessions with two full casts of CMs.


----------



## yulilin3

Sorry been kinda M.I.A. Stephanie had her first High School musical production, they did Beauty and the Beast, it was fantastic, everyone is raving about the show which is great. She was ensemble and has officially told me she want to be a dancer as a career, so now I have 2 performers  
Anyways no new info on anything, the schedule for JT still shows 7:40 pm as the last JT for May 4th, I doubt they will add another show after that.


----------



## WDWRook

I'm sure that this has been asked, I apologize, I can't seem to find the answer.  For Jedi Training, my kids want to battle Darth Vader.  How do I ensure that?  Thanks.


----------



## EveClark

What is the audience area like for JTA? My kids are interested in watching, but not participating. 
Is there anywhere to sit down? Or is it just the type of show where everyone just stands around? My FIL will be with us and I'm not sure if he can stand in one spot for the 25 minutes due to his bad knees. I'm trying to figure out when would be the best time to watch this. Since my kids aren't participating, I'm more flexible with which time we go, I'm just curious what the set up is like... 
Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

EveClark said:


> What is the audience area like for JTA? My kids are interested in watching, but not participating.
> Is there anywhere to sit down? Or is it just the type of show where everyone just stands around? My FIL will be with us and I'm not sure if he can stand in one spot for the 25 minutes due to his bad knees. I'm trying to figure out when would be the best time to watch this. Since my kids aren't participating, I'm more flexible with which time we go, I'm just curious what the set up is like...
> Any advice? Thanks!


If you watch the show later in the day when Backlot Express isn't busy, you can sit in the patio area and watch from there. 

Otherwise, you'd need to stake out a spot as it's standing room only viewing of the show and there will be the families of 30 kids viewing each session.


----------



## antman

I booked the symphony in the stars dessert party online but is there a Disney Visa discount?  I don't see anything on the visa site, just curious if anyone knows.  Are there any discounts for AP or DVC members?


----------



## Cluelyss

antman said:


> I booked the symphony in the stars dessert party online but is there a Disney Visa discount?  I don't see anything on the visa site, just curious if anyone knows.  Are there any discounts for AP or DVC members?


No, I don't believe so.


----------



## yulilin3

No there isn't any discount. 
I just came from dhs and the dessert party was only half full,  lots of empty tables.  The park in general was slow,  if you can believe me everyone was sitting down for fireworks,  it was the first time I've ever seen that.  Sat very close to the stage and even though you had to look almost straight up it was awesome to experience the fireworks with fellow fans sitting next to you


----------



## Silvermist999

I'm checking the times for JTA for our visit in late May, and there are no times available.  There are no times available after May 8th.  Is JTA going to be around in May? I hope so!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> No there isn't any discount.
> I just came from dhs and the dessert party was only half full,  lots of empty tables.  The park in general was slow,  if you can believe me everyone was sitting down for fireworks,  it was the first time I've ever seen that.  Sat very close to the stage and even though you had to look almost straight up it was awesome to experience the fireworks with fellow fans sitting next to you



Everyone, except for the dessert party people, were seated when we went last month too. I thought maybe the CMs had asked people to sit.


----------



## yulilin3

Silvermist999 said:


> I'm checking the times for JTA for our visit in late May, and there are no times available.  There are no times available after May 8th.  Is JTA going to be around in May? I hope so!


they haven't been posted yet but it should be the same times that they are now.



soniam said:


> Everyone, except for the dessert party people, were seated when we went last month too. I thought maybe the CMs had asked people to sit.


I've never seen that, CM were not asking people to sit. I walked by the dessert party and a couple of people were also sitting, the entire first row of tables (wheelchair tables) were empty so people were just sitting around them. Stephanie got a pic with her phone, as soon as she sends it to me I'll post it here


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Amw1064

The first 2 times we went to see the Star Wars fireworks we stood up but the last time everyone was sitting down. That was in mid March.


----------



## mandis77

Hey all just booked our Sept trip this morn.  I have two girls 8 and 5 who MUST do JTA.  We are planning our DHS day when there is morning EMH so we can hopefully get in the sign up line early.  Would you say this is a good strategy?


----------



## yulilin3

mandis77 said:


> Hey all just booked our Sept trip this morn.  I have two girls 8 and 5 who MUST do JTA.  We are planning our DHS day when there is morning EMH so we can hopefully get in the sign up line early.  Would you say this is a good strategy?


that's a great strategy, early morning you will have your pick of shows. Just remember to check the weather in case of rain that day and plan around it.


----------



## Meeko5

hiroMYhero said:


> Here's some BB-8 news! Life-size (16" tall), remote activation, and responds to voice commands: projected to cost $180.
> http://www.slashgear.com/forget-the-mini-bb-8-get-a-life-size-one-this-year-14426810/



Oh. My. God. Shut up and take my money. 

We have the sphero and it's cool and all...but this looks amazing.


----------



## Meeko5

Because we missed JTA due to refurb (AND Baymax M&G grrr) last fall on our first trip which practically devastated my 6 year old, I talked DH into snatching up the free dining this fall again. Cannot WAIT to surprise my boys. My now 7yo is obsessed with Star Wars! This thread was so helpful with my last planning, following now again!


----------



## msmama

We will be heading back to Orlando today!!  Unfortunately I only planned one day at HS. Although we could hop there another day. 

Anyone know how 4th FPs star tours are these days now that you can book on your phone?  

The good part is that we are traveling with family so I can leave the kid with grandma and go see more SW fireworks when he craps out at the end of the day!  Now that the "good spot" by echo lake is practically the smoking section where is the best place to watch? Although sitting front sounds good to me (we sat during out dessert party in Feb and it's hard to imagine anything better than that).


----------



## yulilin3

msmama said:


> We will be heading back to Orlando today!!  Unfortunately I only planned one day at HS. Although we could hop there another day.
> 
> Anyone know how 4th FPs star tours are these days now that you can book on your phone?
> 
> The good part is that we are traveling with family so I can leave the kid with grandma and go see more SW fireworks when he craps out at the end of the day!  Now that the "good spot" by echo lake is practically the smoking section where is the best place to watch? Although sitting front sounds good to me (we sat during out dessert party in Feb and it's hard to imagine anything better than that).


I grabbed a 4th ST fp on Sunday. We were at MK for the morning, early afternoon. After we used our Buzz fp at 3:30pm we grabbed a ST earliest time was 7:30pm
Best spot now is on Hollywood Blvd, you can be close to the dessert party entrance, or just on Hollywood Blvd anywhere from the old tip board toward the stage


----------



## yulilin3

New Her Universe line only at Hot Topic  sorry everyone http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/sta...okbook/-_-1-2016W13-EML-EDI-952364-1025815942


----------



## SolaFide

I know this has probably been asked before, but what's the best place to sit/stand for Symphony in the Stars? How early should we plant ourselves? Going this Friday.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> New Her Universe line only at Hot Topic  sorry everyone http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/?csm=1026431472&csc=952364&csa=1025815942&csu=954171&cm_lm=yulilin3@hotmail.com&CM_MMC=EML-_-04262016_SW_LAUNCH_6AM-_-http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/-_-1-2016W13-EML-EDI-952364-1025815942



The only thing saving me from this is that I am so long armed and long legged that the ones I really like will not fit me


----------



## yulilin3

SolaFide said:


> I know this has probably been asked before, but what's the best place to sit/stand for Symphony in the Stars? How early should we plant ourselves? Going this Friday.


This past Sunday you could find a spot minutes before the fireworks went off.
Best spots is anywhere on Hollywood Blvd, better if it's from Sunset Blvd intersection towards the stage, if you go back some buildings will block some of the fireworks


----------



## DisMom829

Are the Star Wars dessert parties not taking place in June?  I was trying to book for me and DD.


----------



## yulilin3

DisMom829 said:


> Are the Star Wars dessert parties not taking place in June?  I was trying to book for me and DD.


fireworks times are not posted after May 28th. We should see something posted in the next couple of weeks


----------



## DisMom829

yulilin3 said:


> fireworks times are not posted after May 28th. We should see something posted in the next couple of weeks



Thank you


----------



## smiths02

DisMom829 said:


> Are the Star Wars dessert parties not taking place in June?  I was trying to book for me and DD.


I'm waiting to book one with DS for June.  I keep checking this thread to find out when they will open up!


----------



## DisMom829

smiths02 said:


> I'm waiting to book one with DS for June.  I keep checking this thread to find out when they will open up!


My DD loved the new movie, so I thought she would love this!


----------



## mmafan

im at work and flipped  the calendar to look at MAY and see where I crossed out may 12-22 where I was hoping to attend 2 SWW.......oh well... at least well be there from sept 30- oct 11 hope the fireworks are still going be then.....


----------



## Iowamomof4

Oh, I do hope this rumor is true! Club Villain could become Star Wars themed? http://www.disboards.com/threads/rumor-club-villain-to-be-rethemed-as-star-wars.3504607/


----------



## mickey1968

yulilin3 said:


> New Her Universe line only at Hot Topic  sorry everyone http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/?csm=1026431472&csc=952364&csa=1025815942&csu=954171&cm_lm=yulilin3@hotmail.com&CM_MMC=EML-_-04262016_SW_LAUNCH_6AM-_-http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/-_-1-2016W13-EML-EDI-952364-1025815942



Torrid (plus size shop owned by Hot Topic) also got new Star Wars stuff for us "big boned" gals! They also have cute Disney shirts most of the time. Right now they have a cute Alice in Wonderland shirt and a lot of Little Mermaid stuff.

http://www.torrid.com/pop-culture/


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh, I do hope this rumor is true! Club Villain could become Star Wars themed? http://www.disboards.com/threads/rumor-club-villain-to-be-rethemed-as-star-wars.3504607/


They did auditions for people with improv skills and knowledge of Star wars last year,  this has been a rumor since then,  I hope it's true


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> They did auditions for people with improv skills and knowledge of Star wars last year,  this has been a rumor since then,  I hope it's true



I know a lot of people LOVE CV, but I don't really do a lot of traditional Disney stuff or care about Disney villains. It'd be great if they offered both.


----------



## lchuck

Does anyone know if they still sell the Boba Fett stein's they had at last year's SWW?  I saw they were offering a Chewie version, but a pic I saw of a menu recently seemed to have Chewie and Boba both offered.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> Does anyone know if they still sell the Boba Fett stein's they had at last year's SWW?  I saw they were offering a Chewie version, but a pic I saw of a menu recently seemed to have Chewie and Boba both offered.  Thanks!


Yep,  they have Bob Fett, Chewie, and the BB8 sipper cup


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> Yep,  they have Bob Fett, Chewie, and the BB8 sipper cup



I NEED to get the Boba fett cup!!! hehe  We will be there in June!! Do they sell them everywhere in HS or where can I find one? So excited!!


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> Yep,  they have Bob Fett, Chewie, and the BB8 sipper cup


Thanks, my son will be psyched! Last summer when we were there, he said he didn't want one but he's had his eye on mine for the past couple of months.  No way he's getting my Fett!


----------



## yulilin3

blackpearl77 said:


> I NEED to get the Boba fett cup!!! hehe  We will be there in June!! Do they sell them everywhere in HS or where can I find one? So excited!!


I've seen them all at Backlot  Express, and I think also at the popcorn carts,  haven't paid attention in the other qs


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> I've seen them all at Backlot  Express, and I think also at the popcorn carts,  haven't paid attention in the other qs



Thanks!!!


----------



## SolaFide

yulilin3 said:


> This past Sunday you could find a spot minutes before the fireworks went off.
> Best spots is anywhere on Hollywood Blvd, better if it's from Sunset Blvd intersection towards the stage, if you go back some buildings will block some of the fireworks



Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

yulilin3 said:


> New Her Universe line only at Hot Topic  sorry everyone http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/?csm=1026431472&csc=952364&csa=1025815942&csu=954171&cm_lm=yulilin3@hotmail.com&CM_MMC=EML-_-04262016_SW_LAUNCH_6AM-_-http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/-_-1-2016W13-EML-EDI-952364-1025815942



Oh, I really want the hooded cardigan!!


----------



## Skywise

Are they still selling the Star Wars drinks plus glo-cubes at the Backlot Express?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Are they still selling the Star Wars drinks plus glo-cubes at the Backlot Express?


I haven't paid attention but I think they don't offer the drinks or glow cubes anymore, I could be wrong. Going there next Wednesday so I'll make sure to look


----------



## DVC4US

They have alcoholic(and I think non-alcoholic) drinks with the Millennium Falcon, Death Star, and X-wing fighter glow lights at the outside bar at HBD.  They aren't cheap but they sure are good!


----------



## Cali Cat

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Oh, I really want the hooded cardigan!!


After seeing that post yesterday I went to Hot Topic and bought that Cardigan. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kimberly9701

Please don't make me read this entire thread---lol

Has there been a dessert party released?  I didn't see anything on MDE.


----------



## cvjpirate

Kimberly9701 said:


> Please don't make me read this entire thread---lol
> 
> Has there been a dessert party released?  I didn't see anything on MDE.



Nothing released for June as of this moment.


----------



## Kimberly9701

cvjpirate said:


> Nothing released for June as of this moment.


Thanks!  We won't be going until first week of December..any word on if the fireworks are staying around?


----------



## yulilin3

Kimberly9701 said:


> Thanks!  We won't be going until first week of December..any word on if the fireworks are staying around?


The fireworks should still be around. They are releasing the schedule only a month to 3 weeks in advance right now


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> The fireworks should still be around. They are releasing the schedule only a month to 3 weeks in advance right now


Once the new fireworks show is running do you think they'll get the times up through Labor Day? THNX


----------



## yulilin3

figmentfan423 said:


> Once the new fireworks show is running do you think they'll get the times up through Labor Day? THNX


hopefully, but with Disney, who knows


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> hopefully, but with Disney, who knows


Thank you


----------



## LinderInWonderland

yulilin3 said:


> New Her Universe line only at Hot Topic  sorry everyone http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/?csm=1026431472&csc=952364&csa=1025815942&csu=954171&cm_lm=yulilin3@hotmail.com&CM_MMC=EML-_-04262016_SW_LAUNCH_6AM-_-http://www.hottopic.com/shop-by/star-wars-force-awakens-lookbook/-_-1-2016W13-EML-EDI-952364-1025815942


Oh Her Universe, you kill me! I am super stoked that there are outfits at Torrid that are beyond a 2x. The Bespin and Hoth dresses from last year were SO lovely, but too small.


----------



## czmom

If we do the 7:40 JTA next week, is the stage and viewing area shaded at that time?


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> If we do the 7:40 JTA next week, is the stage and viewing area shaded at that time?


Sunset is at 8pm so the sun will be low.  The jt stage doesn't have any cover


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Has anyone done this Dessert Party? My husband is worried about the "no seating" part.. any insight to a recent experience is wonderfully appreciated!



My DH and I did it after I ran the Dopey Challenge in January and I was worried about no seating after running 48.6 miles, but it turned out to be fine! Have fun!



Skywise said:


> Are they still selling the Star Wars drinks plus glo-cubes at the Backlot Express?



When we were there last weekend, no sign of the SW drinks and glow cubes at Backlot Express, but it looks like another poster had found them at HBD?


----------



## Skywise

Mimsy Borogove said:


> When we were there last weekend, no sign of the SW drinks and glow cubes at Backlot Express, but it looks like another poster had found them at HBD?




 (Which restaurant is HBD?)


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

Skywise said:


> (Which restaurant is HBD?)


I assume it's Hollywood Brown Derby - looks like the bar outside of it.


----------



## DVC4US

Skywise said:


> (Which restaurant is HBD?)





Mimsy Borogove said:


> I assume it's Hollywood Brown Derby - looks like the bar outside of it.



^^^Yes it's Hollywood Brown Derby - outside bar area. There is a lounge area you can sit at or just walk up to the bar and order drinks to go.


----------



## rteetz

Jim Hill says the new firework show will have a lot of projections with less pyro because of the proximity to AK.


----------



## Skywise

rteetz said:


> Jim Hill says the new firework show will have a lot of projections with less pyro because of the proximity to AK.



Hmmm.. I dunno... it's not like they're moving the firing position of the main shells back THAT far - is a mile or two difference going to impact the animals that much more?


----------



## msmama

Resting after a ridiculously HOT day at HS today. 

Chewy and Kylo Ren are awesome meet and greets. Kylo Ren liked my Darth Vader dress. 

The captain Phasma patrol is really fun. I was standing right at the tape line and the troopers were RIGHT THERE in my face. I wasn't anticipating that. 

The other show is better in person than it was watching online but still a one and done. Can't seem to share pictures. 

I miss the streets of America and its hard to do HS without having to walk across the park over and over. Launch bay was pretty empty at 2:00 but the 3:00 Indy we were going to see (but ended up skipping) was packed and standing room only. So I'd call crowds weird.  Sometimes seems super empty and other times packed.


----------



## rteetz

Skywise said:


> Hmmm.. I dunno... it's not like they're moving the firing position of the main shells back THAT far - is a mile or two difference going to impact the animals that much more?


I can see some validity to this that they will focus a lot on the projections and not so much on the pyro. I haven't looked into how close the launch site and AK are. The animals are out at night which is why it's affecting them now apparently.


----------



## Indybill

rteetz said:


> I can see some validity to this that they will focus a lot on the projections and not so much on the pyro. I haven't looked into how close the launch site and AK are. The animals are out at night which is why it's affecting them now apparently.



Projections are a lot cheaper than fireworks!!! Also, it is really hard to watch both at the same time. Standing on Main Street in DL with projections on the buildings on both sides and on the castle plus trying to watch the fireworks puts your head on a constant swivel. I remember saying afterwards I didn't feel like I saw half the fireworks as I was watching the projections.


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyland to host some special things May 4th https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-at-disneyland-park-on-may-the-4th/


----------



## yulilin3

Indybill said:


> Projections are a lot cheaper than fireworks!!! Also, it is really hard to watch both at the same time. Standing on Main Street in DL with projections on the buildings on both sides and on the castle plus trying to watch the fireworks puts your head on a constant swivel. I remember saying afterwards I didn't feel like I saw half the fireworks as I was watching the projections.


The projection for this particular show will be on the GMR building and two other screens located on each side, the fireworks will launch behind and slightly to the right  so no need to swivel. That being said I'm sure that there will be a big decline of fireworks and a heavier presence of projections and lasers


----------



## CarolinaBlue

yulilin3 said:


> Disneyland to host some special things May 4th https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-at-disneyland-park-on-may-the-4th/



Any word on anything special at WDW?  I'm finally going to be at HS on May 4th and really hoping they'll have something.


----------



## yulilin3

CarolinaBlue said:


> Any word on anything special at WDW?  I'm finally going to be at HS on May 4th and really hoping they'll have something.


no word, I posted the same question on the DPB post, my comment is still awaiting moderation, I'm going either way, maybe they will surprise us with some extra characters


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> That being said I'm sure that there will be a big decline of fireworks and a heavier presence of projections and lasers



That's disappointing if true (and I'll lay it at the feet of making the show cheaper rather than concern over the animals)

Also - You REALLY want to do a rotating theme of sorts - Star Wars is great now but maybe you want to do Toy Story fireworks for when Toy Story 4 comes out.  Maybe if Moanna goes Frozen big you want to setup a show for that.  DHS is the perfect vehicle for showcasing that sort of thing.  Projection goes a long way towards that and can be altered for the theme (not so much lasers and fire streams from the theater)

More and more I don't think they're thinking these things through.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> no word, I posted the same question on the DPB post, my comment is still awaiting moderation, I'm going either way, maybe they will surprise us with some extra characters



Salacious Crumb!  (Yeah, right!)


----------



## yulilin3

From the comments I guess I'm not the only one wondering about May the 4th here  now to see if they answer


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> no word, I posted the same question on the DPB post, my comment is still awaiting moderation, I'm going either way, maybe they will surprise us with some *extra characters*



The characters will be S, O, R, R, and Y.


----------



## yulilin3

times guide for next week shows the day as highlighted...there's hope


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> times guide for next week shows the day as highlighted...there's hope



Would you say... A NEEEEWWWW Hope?


----------



## yulilin3

May 4th and May 5th pins
http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...the-disneyland-and-walt-disney-world-resorts/


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Would you say... A NEEEEWWWW Hope?


 A New Hope has Awakened


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> times guide for next week shows the day as highlighted...there's hope
> View attachment 165137


Sorry to be daft, but what are you alluding to here? May 4th potential?


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sorry to be daft, but what are you alluding to here? May 4th potential?


yes, in the times guide it highlights May 4th Star Wars Day


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> yes, in the times guide it highlights May 4th Star Wars Day



Okay, for some reason it's really blurry on my computer and I couldn't really make any words out. Thanks! I hope everyone who is planning to be there on the 4th gets some extra fun added to their day!


----------



## czmom

Well call me a party pooper, but I don't want a huge crowd May 4. It just happens to be our DHS day (not because of the 4th). We'd love extra SW offerings, but not extra crowds!


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> Well call me a party pooper, but I don't want a huge crowd May 4. It just happens to be our DHS day (not because of the 4th). We'd love extra SW offerings, but not extra crowds!


that's a hard one...I know of one fb group that has been planning a SW day for Wednesday, right now they have 558 people attending. With SWW not happening for the foreseeable future many locals will take any excuse to celebrate the franchise


----------



## czmom

yulilin3 said:


> that's a hard one...I know of one fb group that has been planning a SW day for Wednesday, right now they have 558 people attending. With SWW not happening for the foreseeable future many locals will take any excuse to celebrate the franchise



Ugh!!!!! Well, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DS11 is writing an essay about why May the 4th should be a national holiday.   

My work here is done.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DS11 is writing an essay about why May the 4th should be a national holiday.
> 
> My work here is done.


Parenting done right! ! !


----------



## Iowamomof4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DS11 is writing an essay about why May the 4th should be a national holiday.
> 
> My work here is done.


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> Parenting done right! ! !





Iowamomof4 said:


>


These!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lchuck

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DS11 is writing an essay about why May the 4th should be a national holiday.
> 
> My work here is done.


DS8 came home yesterday and apparently when asked by his teacher what his suggestion would be to improve his community if he was a community leader, it would be to make everyone watch Star Wars movies on May 4th. I think that's my proudest parenting moment thus far!


----------



## yulilin3

Rogue One shirt benefiting Force for Change
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-change-at-disney-parks-starting-may-4-2016/


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> Rogue One shirt benefiting Force for Change
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-change-at-disney-parks-starting-may-4-2016/



I will definitely get that shirt during my trip. That's the first official T-shirt for Rogue One. Hope there's some when I get to DHS that day.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> I will definitely get that shirt during my trip. That's the first official T-shirt for Rogue One. Hope there's some when I get to DHS that day.


They had the same campaign last year dieing SWW (whimpers) with shirts for Force Awakens,  that lasted in all sizes about two months  hopefully they will have the same amount and it should last  longer


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> May 4th and May 5th pins
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...the-disneyland-and-walt-disney-world-resorts/



I'm kind of happy that the pins are finally without Disney characters all over them. I'm going to be able to go to the park after work that day so I'm hoping for a shirt or something. Last year I got the water bottle and the t-shirt and really enjoyed the few extras they had in park.


----------



## yulilin3

xApril said:


> I'm kind of happy that the pins are finally without Disney characters all over them. I'm going to be able to go to the park after work that day so I'm hoping for a shirt or something. Last year I got the water bottle and the t-shirt and really enjoyed the few extras they had in park.


see you there April


----------



## Under the Library

We are doing the dessert party on May 4th! My 11yo said the other week how cool it would be to be at HS on May the 4th. So I moved our party from Fri to Wed. The boys have no idea we're even going, much less about the party!


----------



## yulilin3

Under the Library said:


> We are doing the dessert party on May 4th! My 11yo said the other week how cool it would be to be at HS on May the 4th. So I moved our party from Fri to Wed. The boys have no idea we're even going, much less about the party!


Darth surprises are the best,  I'll be around


----------



## bobbiwoz

Under the Library said:


> We are doing the dessert party on May 4th! My 11yo said the other week how cool it would be to be at HS on May the 4th. So I moved our party from Fri to Wed. The boys have no idea we're even going, much less about the party!



So there will be fireworks then?  I thought that was between the 2 fireworks programs.


----------



## Dreamin192

bobbiwoz said:


> So there will be fireworks then?  I thought that was between the 2 fireworks programs.



Dessert party and fireworks were extended a few weeks ago to run until 5/28


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dreamin192 said:


> Dessert party and fireworks were extended a few weeks ago to run until 5/28



Thank you, I missed that.  On MDE, it says Schedule unavailable, except for the 4th now that I looked for fireworks.  I am happy my friends will be able to see them!


----------



## Cinbride

czmom said:


> Well call me a party pooper, but I don't want a huge crowd May 4. It just happens to be our DHS day (not because of the 4th). We'd love extra SW offerings, but not extra crowds!




You and me both. I picked Wednesday since it was middle of week and hoped it wasn't as busy.  No changing now. May the force be with you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I've convinced my sister to get hopping on her ticket so she can see them on Wednesday!


----------



## Under the Library

Oh snap @yulilin3 it would be so awesome to say thanks for all your help & reassuring posts!


----------



## soniam

Under the Library said:


> Oh snap @yulilin3 it would be so awesome to say thanks for all your help & reassuring posts!



She's even more awesome in person


----------



## yulilin3

Under the Library said:


> Oh snap @yulilin3 it would be so awesome to say thanks for all your help & reassuring posts!


It'll be great to meet you, just let me know when and where is good for you,  I'll be hanging around all day no real plan other than the sw things



soniam said:


> She's even more awesome in person


You're so sweet.  It was great meeting you and your family


----------



## cel_disney

Anyone have any info / guesses for what the fall fireworks schedule will be?   We will be in the world again Oct 5-11...the park hours currently list 7:30 closing, 8pm fantasmic nightly...any hope for FW after F!?


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> Anyone have any info / guesses for what the fall fireworks schedule will be?   We will be in the world again Oct 5-11...the park hours currently list 7:30 closing, 8pm fantasmic nightly...any hope for FW after F!?


park hours are changing from month to month, even EMH as you can see from the other thread,  I wouldn't rely on hours posted for October. Fireworks have been usually done after F!


----------



## lovethattink

Any additional May 4th news other than the Rogue One t's?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Any additional May 4th news other than the Rogue One t's?


The only thing that the times guide say is Wednesday star wars day,  so I'm hoping for some extras but not sure what they are


----------



## xApril

yulilin3 said:


> The only thing that the times guide say is Wednesday star wars day,  so I'm hoping for some extras but not sure what they are


Don't they not really advertise too much of what they do? I feel like it was all just find out when you get there, but I can't remember for sure.

I'll be there after I get off work and I'm super excited!


----------



## Under the Library

We are at HS on Tues all day thru F! & AK on Wed. Plan to be at HS around 7? Hoping that gives us enough time to get in line for the party.


----------



## yulilin3

For those of you planning on going to DHS for May the Fourth Day, the only thing I know is that there are some extra CM scheduled that day, the crowd control kind, managers have told CM that there might be some special things planned but no other detail has been given.
As of now it looks like 60% chance for rain  so if it's raining I'll be inside Launch Bay in case extra characters come out, if it's not raining I'll be between Launch Bay and Center Stage just walking/hanging around.
Come say hi if you see me, I'll be wearing my blue Star Wars hat and I'll have my blue Star Tours name tag on my SW shirt (haven't decided which one)


----------



## yulilin3

Under the Library said:


> We are at HS on Tues all day thru F! & AK on Wed. Plan to be at HS around 7? Hoping that gives us enough time to get in line for the party.


So you're doing the dessert party on May 4th? I could meet you while you are in line to get in if you want.


----------



## lchuck

Anyone know if/when they might update the fireworks schedule for Memorial Day weekend and June?  We'll be there and I'd like to know which nights will have fireworks.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> Anyone know if/when they might update the fireworks schedule for Memorial Day weekend and June?  We'll be there and I'd like to know which nights will have fireworks.  Thanks!


they should update this weekend since that's the 3 weeks out mark


----------



## czmom

yulilin3 said:


> For those of you planning on going to DHS for May the Fourth Day, the only thing I know is that there are some extra CM scheduled that day, the crowd control kind, managers have told CM that there might be some special things planned but no other detail has been given.
> As of now it looks like 60% chance for rain  so if it's raining I'll be inside Launch Bay in case extra characters come out, if it's not raining I'll be between Launch Bay and Center Stage just walking/hanging around.
> Come say hi if you see me, I'll be wearing my blue Star Wars hat and I'll have my blue Star Tours name tag on my SW shirt (haven't decided which one)



Do you know what time they are expecting the rain? That's our DHS day


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> Do you know what time they are expecting the rain? That's our DHS day


the hourly one is not up yet on our local site, WFTV says 60%, Weather.com says 90% just plan for rain


----------



## hollygolitely93

Planning a HS day for November trip.  A few SW questions 

1.  I realize we don't know if or when fireworks will occur in the Fall.  I see for summer it isn't offered on Thursday night.  If you were making dining reservations and thus choosing your park days would you pick your HS day based on when FW are offered over the summer (meaning I should move my day off of Thursday?)

2.  I have read about trading shiny objects at Launchbay, but can't find specifics.  Any information?

3.  How are the crowds for Launchbay and the MG...is there a "best" time of day to visit?

Thank you.  I read all the posts on the first pages...and did no see answers to these questions.  Sorry if I missed it


----------



## yulilin3

hollygolitely93 said:


> Planning a HS day for November trip.  A few SW questions
> 
> 1.  I realize we don't know if or when fireworks will occur in the Fall.  I see for summer it isn't offered on Thursday night.  If you were making dining reservations and thus choosing your park days would you pick your HS day based on when FW are offered over the summer (meaning I should move my day off of Thursday?)
> 
> 2.  I have read about trading shiny objects at Launchbay, but can't find specifics.  Any information?
> 
> 3.  How are the crowds for Launchbay and the MG...is there a "best" time of day to visit?
> 
> Thank you.  I read all the posts on the first pages...and did no see answers to these questions.  Sorry if I missed it


1.- The current fireworks schedule that you are seeing is for the current fireworks show that will end early June, it's not the Summer schedule,  starting in June we will have a new show and there's no word if they will do it every night or stick to this schedule for May. I would think once the new show starts it will be every night, but is waaaaay to early to tell for November.
2.- Trading with the Jawas is what takes place inside Launch Bay, they like shiny stuff and you might get a piece of paper or paper clip in return, so don't expect anything valuable or super cool.
3.- Best time for Launch Bay is early in the morning or late in the evening.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm spending the day tomorrow at Hollywood Studios, I'll probably be periscoping a couple of times a day if you want to follow my Periscope name is  yulilin. It looks like on and of rain until 4pm


----------



## Under the Library

@yulilin3 Yes doing party on May 4th. It would be great to say hi and thanks. We will arrive around 7 I think and hang at the party line area. We did everything the boys wanted at HS today. Multiple times.


----------



## Under the Library

I forgot... I'm fullofquirks on Periscope. I'm short, BB8 body, half shaved head. Answers to Jessica in real life.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy May the 4th. Star Wars Day everyone. Whatever the Force and these movies mean to you, celebrate it with the people you love. Thanks again to everyone in this thread and to the ones that have become my friends from years of planning and talking about Star Wars Weekends, I have truly made some awesome friendships through this franchise. Here's one of my favorite pics from last year...and ...The Force will be With You...Always.


----------



## Amw1064

Great picture and thanks for always having the best info on all things Star Wars. We are a recently converted family. Started back in January when we saw the fireworks and Darth Vader.  Have now seen all 7 movies multiple times and at least 5 trips to HS for all things Star Wars. We were going to come over today but the weather looks yucky. Can't decide if I should pull my middle schooler out for the day. While I usually let her have a "DISNEY" day each quarter, we used that last month. Hmmmmm. Do you know any of the special things going on yet for today?


----------



## Under the Library

Yay! I'm so excited! Love your photo. Your help & reassuring posts have helped so much. Have a great 4th!


----------



## yulilin3

Amw1064 said:


> Great picture and thanks for always having the best info on all things Star Wars. We are a recently converted family. Started back in January when we saw the fireworks and Darth Vader.  Have now seen all 7 movies multiple times and at least 5 trips to HS for all things Star Wars. We were going to come over today but the weather looks yucky. Can't decide if I should pull my middle schooler out for the day. While I usually let her have a "DISNEY" day each quarter, we used that last month. Hmmmmm. Do you know any of the special things going on yet for today?


I'm heading over in a bit and will report if I see anything extra. Also I'll be periscoping as much as I can.
Loved your "recently converted family" story. 
It looks like it'll get better, weather wise, around 4pm so maybe instead of pulling your kid out maybe going after school?


----------



## ErinF

I'm just reading a new DPB post about Awaken Summer stuff....basically rehashes everything we already know.  But one nugget I picked up on was that it refers to the new HS fireworks, Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular as a "nightly show."  This is great news as some of us were wondering if they'd be doing select nights as they are right now with the current show.


----------



## cvjpirate

ErinF said:


> I'm just reading a new DPB post about Awaken Summer stuff....basically rehashes everything we already know.  But one nugget I picked up on was that it refers to the new HS fireworks, Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular as a "nightly show."  This is great news as some of us were wondering if they'd be doing select nights as they are right now with the current show.



I just wish they would release the info so I can finish my plans.


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> I'm spending the day tomorrow at Hollywood Studios, I'll probably be periscoping a couple of times a day if you want to follow my Periscope name is  yulilin. It looks like on and of rain until 4pm



just wanted to say thanks for doing this! I'm enjoying following you around


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if you read on the Frozen thread but Olaf meet and greet might open today , waiting across from it right now


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> just wanted to say thanks for doing this! I'm enjoying following you around


Yay, let me know how good the signal is,  trying to use disney wifi as much as i can


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> Yay, let me know how good the signal is,  trying to use disney wifi as much as i can



It's clearer and less choppy nnot using Disney wifi so far, but not terrible with it either. 

However I know how much data that sucks up!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you read on the Frozen thread but Olaf meet and greet might open today , waiting across from it right now



No really.. You don't have to take that hit for us!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you read on the Frozen thread but Olaf meet and greet might open today , waiting across from it right now



Keep us posted!

What about T-shirts or tumblers for May the 4th?


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you read on the Frozen thread but Olaf meet and greet might open today , waiting across from it right now


keep us posted!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you read on the Frozen thread but Olaf meet and greet might open today , waiting across from it right now


App shows him meeting from 9 am - 10 pm today.


----------



## Music City Mama

I'm feeling a little nostalgic today. Around this time for the last few years, everyone was excitedly discussing SWW (which would be starting in just a couple of weeks). I always went to the 4th week, and I was lucky enough to overlap with two weekends twice, but at this time of year, the "guinea pigs" were discussing Weekend I and I'd live vicariously through them eagerly awaiting my trip. Kinda sad. I think I've run into @yulilin3 for the last 3-4 years and it will be weird to go to DHS next month and not see her and Stephanie (unless I just get lucky!). Of the 4 people I've met from this DIS, 3 of them have been from this thread.

Anyhow, I'm normally not a sappy person, but something about it being Star Wars Day has me missing SWW a lot today. Anyone else?


----------



## heyitsmejosh

They have a 750 limited edition may the 4th revenge of the 5th magic bands that's a pretty small edition


----------



## yulilin3

@Music City Mama you should see how many people are here that were sww regulars,  it's like a family reunion. 
Anyways just let me know when you're coming and we can meet and pretend is sww


----------



## yulilin3

heyitsmejosh said:


> They have a 750 limited edition may the 4th revenge of the 5th magic bands that's a pretty small edition


I didn't see that, b I'm inside launch bay right now,  Charging the phone and catching up with the boards


----------



## yulilin3

Btw, meet olaf,  4th person to meet him.  File is to big to upload pic here


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Keep us posted!
> 
> What about T-shirts or tumblers for May the 4th?


The pics are on my fb


----------



## heyitsmejosh

The magic bands are in that first store on the left behind the counter at the end of the store


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Btw, meet olaf,  4th person to meet him.  File is to big to upload pic here



Thanks for letting me post the pictures on the Frozen thread. I'm so excited you got to meet him! I'll have to brave the lines some other day.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

Doesn't seem to be a whole lot going on over here. Haven't even seen characters on star tours, probably due to the rain. Might be time to just head to Epcot


----------



## Ferrentinos

yulilin3 said:


> Btw, meet olaf,  4th person to meet him.  File is to big to upload pic here



Do you think it would be best to go to Olaf at RD and then to LB or reverse?  We only have 1 RD morning planning at DHS in August and even though this trip is far from our first, I feel like our touring plans are out the window!


----------



## yulilin3

heyitsmejosh said:


> Doesn't seem to be a whole lot going on over here. Haven't even seen characters on star tours, probably due to the rain. Might be time to just head to Epcot


There's nothing out of the ordinary,  I'm just hanging here all day


Ferrentinos said:


> Do you think it would be best to go to Olaf at RD and then to LB or reverse?  We only have 1 RD morning planning at DHS in August and even though this trip is far from our first, I feel like our touring plans are out the window!


I would say Olaf first


----------



## DisMom829

yulilin3 said:


> There's nothing out of the ordinary,  I'm just hanging here all day
> 
> I would say Olaf first



I'm guessing no Olaf FP??


----------



## Dreamin192

Ugh, I guess this means two RD days at HS for us. One for Jedi Training sign ups and one to meet Olaf.


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars Celebration is coming to Orlando in 2017


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Celebration is coming to Orlando in 2017



For real!!!! Oh yes!!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Celebration is coming to Orlando in 2017





lovethattink said:


> For real!!!! Oh yes!!!!



Yup. Apr 13-16. 

And of course the WDW SW Half is Apr 20-23. 

Now I have to decide if I still want to keep our booked SWDAS Apr 15-22 Western Caribbean Cruise or do these things instead!!

I was assuming this would be Spring Break and a TERRRIBLE time to be in WDW... Correct?!?!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup. Apr 13-16.
> 
> And of course the WDW SW Half is Apr 20-23.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I still want to keep our booked SWDAS Apr 15-22 Western Caribbean Cruise or do these things instead!!
> 
> I was assuming this would be Spring Break and a TERRRIBLE time to be in WDW... Correct?!?!


Easter Sunday is the 16th. You'd have to plan on rope dropping, leaving the parks at their busiest times, and then returning in the evening.

On the Fantasy, you'd always be around a fixed number of people and you can always find areas that are quiet and void of other guests, especially late at night. Have you cruised on the Fantasy or Dream before? Fantasy is a beautiful ship!

But, you've already done SW meet and greets and JTA which is what the Day at Sea consists of. I think the SW Celebration is a much bigger draw for SW fans.


----------



## Tiggerette

Hotels are booking now for Star Wars celebration: http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Orlando/Home/
April 13-16 2017 (Easter is April 16, 2017)
Thanks for the update that the SW WDW half marathon is Apr 20-23.  

For us, this means that we won't be doing D23 next summer. We had considered it since I prefer DL over WDW.

May the 4th be with all y'all!


EDIT PS: hehe... passing "Easter ships". *Emperor voice* Oh.... I'm afraid the Easter egg hunts will be quite _operational_ by the time the convention arrives....  */ev* I'm not-so-secretly hoping for a massive, geeky egg hunt at the con. How fun!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Celebration is coming to Orlando in 2017



Booooo - It deserves to come back to Indianapolis!


----------



## Skywise

From Tikiman's page -

Star Wars Tiki mugs -
https://www.facebook.com/Tikimanpages/posts/1183628005015205


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Celebration is coming to Orlando in 2017



Would it be wrong to abandon my husband and son to attend Spring Break is in March for us. Darn! MDE seems to be down, so I can't book a room

EDIT: I guess you have to call in anyway, since 2017 rooms are not bookable online yet.


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 
Thanks for everything you do, and may the force be with you


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Would it be wrong to abandon my husband and son to attend Spring Break is in March for us. Darn! MDE seems to be down, so I can't book a room
> 
> EDIT: I guess you have to call in anyway, since 2017 rooms are not bookable online yet.


Not wrong at all  I'm so excited for celebration


----------



## heyitsmejosh

I guess the magicbands being an edition of 750 makes them the rarest bands ever sold to the public


----------



## mmafan

anyone have a pic of the magic band??


----------



## jessicag13

mmafan said:


> anyone have a pic of the magic band??


http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-for-star-wars-day-full-details-and-pictures/


----------



## mmafan

jessicag13 said:


> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-for-star-wars-day-full-details-and-pictures/


THanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Music City Mama said:


> I'm feeling a little nostalgic today. Around this time for the last few years, everyone was excitedly discussing SWW (which would be starting in just a couple of weeks). I always went to the 4th week, and I was lucky enough to overlap with two weekends twice, but at this time of year, the "guinea pigs" were discussing Weekend I and I'd live vicariously through them eagerly awaiting my trip. Kinda sad. I think I've run into @yulilin3 for the last 3-4 years and it will be weird to go to DHS next month and not see her and Stephanie (unless I just get lucky!). Of the 4 people I've met from this DIS, 3 of them have been from this thread.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm normally not a sappy person, but something about it being Star Wars Day has me missing SWW a lot today. Anyone else?




I just want to echo your post.  The first SWW I went to, just me and my daughter, was booked because of the May the 4th stuff they had going on that year (2013).  Had they not had any May the 4th stuff, we would have never gone to Disney World for SWW that year, probably wouldn't have fallen in love with it, and probably wouldn't have insisted on going back last year with the whole family.  One day with a ton of fun events caused us to literally spend several thousand dollars at Disney that we otherwise wouldn't have spent.  I know there are promises of great things to come...but when?  After our trip in October, for the first time since 2011, we have no trips to Disney planned for the foreseeable future, and I highly doubt we'll go back until Star Wars land is finished.  I can only hope when it finally reopens everything Star Wars is still as awesome as it used to be.


----------



## yulilin3

I asked if the MB did angering and 4 cm told me they did do something but didn't  know what,  told me plainly they were not told what. 
I asked how am I supposed to know if I wanted to buy one without knowing what they did and the just shrugged


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I asked if the MB did _*angering* _and 4 cm told me they did do something but didn't  know what



You mean like Donald Duck used to do?  
(stupid AC!)
(And actually Donald Duck going off would make a great magic band sound!   )


----------



## ethanwa

heyitsmejosh said:


> I guess the magicbands being an edition of 750 makes them the rarest bands ever sold to the public



To the walk-up public, yes. The Galactic Gathering bands in 2015 were limited to 330 and 350, but you had to buy an advanced ticket to that event to get them.... it was an event that the public could buy a ticket to though.


----------



## lovethattink

Dh works the weekend of Celebration, but has off the next weekend for the Darkside Challenge.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovethattink said:


> Dh works the weekend of Celebration, but has off the next weekend for the Darkside Challenge.


Will he run again? He needs a "metal medal."


----------



## lovethattink

hiroMYhero said:


> Will he run again? He needs a "metal medal."



Absolutely,  he does!  He hopes to.


----------



## JayLeeJay

Does anyone have information on how much Star Wars Celebration will likely cost? Are the 2016 prices a good estimate (2016 was only 3 days, 2017 is set for four days, right? Are the VIP tickets worth it?


----------



## heyitsmejosh

ethanwa said:


> To the walk-up public, yes. The Galactic Gathering bands in 2015 were limited to 330 and 350, but you had to buy an advanced ticket to that event to get them.... it was an event that the public could buy a ticket to though.


Yeah that was more of a way overpriced private ticket event


----------



## heyitsmejosh

yulilin3 said:


> I asked if the MB did angering and 4 cm told me they did do something but didn't  know what,  told me plainly they were not told what.
> I asked how am I supposed to know if I wanted to buy one without knowing what they did and the just shrugged


I got the rebel one and it did nothing but they may not have turned it on yet. Most of the time the limited edition ones do something


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Does anyone have information on how much Star Wars Celebration will likely cost? Are the 2016 prices a good estimate (2016 was only 3 days, 2017 is set for four days, right? Are the VIP tickets worth it?


Time to ask Sunshine,  she's finding out how much it was last year @The Sunrise Student  is VIP worth it?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> You mean like Donald Duck used to do?
> (stupid AC!)
> (And actually Donald Duck going off would make a great magic band sound!   )


Stupid auto correct and fat fingers


----------



## jane2073

Music City Mama said:


> I'm feeling a little nostalgic today. Around this time for the last few years, everyone was excitedly discussing SWW (which would be starting in just a couple of weeks). I always went to the 4th week, and I was lucky enough to overlap with two weekends twice, but at this time of year, the "guinea pigs" were discussing Weekend I and I'd live vicariously through them eagerly awaiting my trip. Kinda sad. I think I've run into @yulilin3 for the last 3-4 years and it will be weird to go to DHS next month and not see her and Stephanie (unless I just get lucky!). Of the 4 people I've met from this DIS, 3 of them have been from this thread.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm normally not a sappy person, but something about it being Star Wars Day has me missing SWW a lot today. Anyone else?



I am totally feeling that today.
I love Star Wars day but I am just so sad that there is no SWW to look forward to.
Nothing they currently have at DHS comes even close to the magic that was SWW.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Stupid auto correct and fat fingers



(Start at 52 seconds... I can't seem to specify a time start on the URL as the board eats it!   )





And yes, that IS a light saber at 3:12...


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure how many here are fans of Hamilton the Musical, in any case, the writer and actor from the show,  Lin Manuel Miranda,  was asked by JJ Abrahms to compose the song for the cantina scene. Today, JJ was in NYC and performed the song with Lin for the people on the street waiting to get tickets for Hamilton


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## mmafan

heyitsmejosh said:


> I got the rebel one and it did nothing but they may not have turned it on yet. Most of the time the limited edition ones do something


keep us updated......


----------



## yulilin3

Sheesh,  the Rosen hotel is already sold out for Celebration,  wow, that was fast


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Sheesh,  the Rosen hotel is already sold out for Celebration,  wow, that was fast



Probably some other event going on around the same time at the Rosen?


----------



## yulilin3

Under the Library said:


> I forgot... I'm fullofquirks on Periscope. I'm short, BB8 body, half shaved head. Answers to Jessica in real life.


Not sure if you're checking the site,  but I'm inside launch bay,  sitting close to the kylo ren meet and greet


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 ~ did Kylo get permanently removed from Jedi Training now that he is in SWaGFFA? I thought I missed him but scanned your Periscope again, and, no Kylo.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ did Kylo get permanently removed from Jedi Training now that he is in SWaGFFA? I thought I missed him but scanned your Periscope again, and, no Kylo.


It was about to rain,  again,  so they shortened the show.  He still appears when it's not Kamino weather like today ( see how I'm making you research star wars,  so you know what I'm taking about,  it's all part of the plan)


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> It was about to rain,  again,  so they shortened the show.  He still appears when it's not Kamino weather like today ( see how I'm making you research star wars,  so you know what I'm taking about,  it's all part of the plan)


Ha! I'm glad you said that because I thought it was another Auto Correct!


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


>


My 15 year old daughter was more thrilled with Force Awakens for that reason more than any other. She has the whole Hamilton memorized and is dying waiting until October until we can finally see it, having bought the tickets last November!


----------



## yulilin3

Costumes I've seen worn by adults today. 
Plenty of Rey, Leia, Slave Leia, a lot of star wars bounding,  and home made dresses.  No guns or blasters,  plenty of lightsabers.
Hanging out waiting to periscope the fireworks, the rain finally stopped


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> My 15 year old daughter was more thrilled with Force Awakens for that reason more than any other. She has the whole Hamilton memorized and is dying waiting until October until we can finally see it, having bought the tickets last November!


OMG my daughter and I  LOVE Hamilton,  she proudly says she can rap the entire Guns and Ships, funny enough a fellow disser wad there today,  we became friends after last year's sww. She said it was awesome


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Costumes I've seen worn by adults today.
> Plenty of Rey, Leia, Slave Leia, a lot of star wars bounding,  and home made dresses.  No guns or blasters,  plenty of lightsabers.
> Hanging out waiting to periscope the fireworks, the rain finally stopped


what time are fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> what time are fireworks


9:45 pm


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> 9:45 pm


thanks well be waching.........


----------



## yulilin3

Finally found out what the LE MB are supposed to do. it's posted on the HUB and ironically enough it says:
Ensure all Cast Members are aware of these new _MagicBand _media sequences and understand that the sequences will only be activated at touch points at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
The May the 4th (orange band) When tapped to the touch point terminal, the _Star Wars_ “May the Fourth Be With You” _MagicBand_ will display a flashing white then orange lighting sequence with corresponding audio of Luke Skywalker’s X-Wing fly-by, followed by the standard green lighting sequence.
The Revenge of the Fifth (blue band) When tapped to the touch point terminal, the _Star Wars_ “Revenge of the Fifth” _MagicBand_ will display a solid white then flashing white lighting sequence with corresponding audio of Darth Vader’s Tie Fighter fly-by, followed by the standard green lighting sequence.
The sequences will only work at *touch points at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, including FastPass+ kiosks, attraction entry, merge, PhotoPass and Main Entrance locations.*


----------



## xApril

It looks like because of the lack of knowledge, they didn't sell as many as expected. We hit Mickey's of Hollywood around 10pm and there seemed to be a big stack behind the register.


----------



## Wackdawg

I have a Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party reservation for May 13th. It states that it begins at 845pm. The fireworks are 945pm. Do they let you in earlier? How long is the party? And I have a Teppan Edo reservation at 6pm over in EPCOT. I should be Ok making the party...right? I figure dinner be over by 730...walk over to HS by 8pm go to party?


----------



## yulilin3

Wackdawg said:


> I have a Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party reservation for May 13th. It states that it begins at 845pm. The fireworks are 945pm. Do they let you in earlier? How long is the party? And I have a Teppan Edo reservation at 6pm over in EPCOT. I should be Ok making the party...right? I figure dinner be over by 730...walk over to HS by 8pm go to party?


The party will be from 8:45 until 10 but they usually let you into the area around 8:30.


----------



## yulilin3

I forgot to post these pictures from yesterday. I know some have been wondering how long the wait for TSMM is right before it closes. Keep in mind yesterday rained all day. TSMM scheduled closing time was 8:45pm. I went over at 7:30pm, wait time posted was 60 minutes, in reality I waited 20 minutes before riding. Then I went at 8:30pm...I have photo evidence


----------



## Momtwofour

We are planning a trip to Disney in October 2016. I apologize if this has been asked   Going on the assumption that they will have the Star Wars fireworks (and hoping and praying because my 29 yr old son is a huge fan) is it reasonable to think that we can see the 730 Fantasmic show and see the SW Fireworks?? I have Mama Melroses Fantasmic booked for lunch on Monday October 17th for the 730 pm show.


----------



## yulilin3

Momtwofour said:


> We are planning a trip to Disney in October 2016. I apologize if this has been asked   Going on the assumption that they will have the Star Wars fireworks (and hoping and praying because my 29 yr old son is a huge fan) is it reasonable to think that we can see the 730 Fantasmic show and see the SW Fireworks?? I have Mama Melroses Fantasmic booked for lunch on Monday October 17th for the 730 pm show.


They will likely schedule it so people can see both Fantasmic and A Galactic Spectacular  but word of warning they have been changing times and park hours  a lot so don't count on F! being at 7:30pm


----------



## Momtwofour

yulilin3 said:


> They will likely schedule it so people can see both Fantasmic and A Galactic Spectacular  but word of warning they have been changing times and park hours  a lot so don't count on F! being at 7:30pm


Ahhhh ok. What are the times of they have two Fantasmic shows? Isn't it like 9 and then later?? So if we are booked for the 730 show will they automtically change us to the 9pm show, if they change it?


----------



## yulilin3

Momtwofour said:


> Ahhhh ok. What are the times of they have two Fantasmic shows? Isn't it like 9 and then later?? So if we are booked for the 730 show will they automtically change us to the 9pm show, if they change it?


that time of year it's usually 7pm and 8:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

First week of June has been released on the HUB and shows the events that are happening at DHS, no desserts parties from 5/29 to June 4th. This can obviously change but as of now nothing is showing up. I know for sure there won't be any fireworks on June 4th because there's a special after hours event by One Magical Weekend from 9pm until 2am (associated with Gay Days) 
So for those planning on that first week, no word yet, sorry.


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> First week of June has been released on the HUB and shows the events that are happening at DHS, no desserts parties from 5/29 to June 4th. This can obviously change but as of now nothing is showing up. I know for sure there won't be any fireworks on June 4th because there's a special after hours event by One Magical Weekend from 9pm until 2am (associated with Gay Days)
> So for those planning on that first week, no word yet, sorry.


Thanks for the update.  I guess we'll just play it by ear!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> First week of June has been released on the HUB and shows the events that are happening at DHS, no desserts parties from 5/29 to June 4th. This can obviously change but as of now nothing is showing up. I know for sure there won't be any fireworks on June 4th because there's a special after hours event by One Magical Weekend from 9pm until 2am (associated with Gay Days)
> So for those planning on that first week, no word yet, sorry.


Are either of the fireworks shows listed? Hoping we will get one or the other....not picky!!!


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> First week of June has been released on the HUB and shows the events that are happening at DHS, no desserts parties from 5/29 to June 4th. This can obviously change but as of now nothing is showing up. I know for sure there won't be any fireworks on June 4th because there's a special after hours event by One Magical Weekend from 9pm until 2am (associated with Gay Days)
> So for those planning on that first week, no word yet, sorry.



I noticed that park hours state until 8:30 on June 4th, but a 9:00 F! is listed. Since that after hours event starts at 9:00, do you think that means that they won't have F!? I'd still like to go that night despite there being no fireworks, but it only makes sense for us if we can see F! -- otherwise, I may do some rescheduling.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I noticed that park hours state until 8:30 on June 4th, but a 9:00 F! is listed. Since that after hours event starts at 9:00, do you think that means that they won't have F!? I'd still like to go that night despite there being no fireworks, but it only makes sense for us if we can see F! -- otherwise, I may do some rescheduling.


Just checked, there's still Fantasmic! going on for everyone. Their event starts at 9pm because they have both F! patios booked. 
I'm guessing they will have a wristband or lanyard to be able to go on the rides after F! is done.


----------



## jmparry

yulilin3 said:


> First week of June has been released on the HUB and shows the events that are happening at DHS, no desserts parties from 5/29 to June 4th. This can obviously change but as of now nothing is showing up. I know for sure there won't be any fireworks on June 4th because there's a special after hours event by One Magical Weekend from 9pm until 2am (associated with Gay Days)
> So for those planning on that first week, no word yet, sorry.


Thank you for all of your updates and info- it's been very helpful! Is there still hope for SWaGS fireworks on June 5? That's our last night at Disney. Currently we are at MK that day, but I could make changes if it means we can see the DHS fireworks and possibly do the dessert party. (What is the HUB?)


----------



## lchuck

Cluelyss said:


> Are either of the fireworks shows listed? Hoping we will get one or the other....not picky!!!


That's a good question.  I was just assuming that the current fireworks show would be going on if the new one hadn't started yet.  @yulilin3 any idea if that's correct?


----------



## yulilin3

jmparry said:


> Thank you for all of your updates and info- it's been very helpful! Is there still hope for SWaGS fireworks on June 5? That's our last night at Disney. Currently we are at MK that day, but I could make changes if it means we can see the DHS fireworks and possibly do the dessert party. (What is the HUB?)





lchuck said:


> That's a good question.  I was just assuming that the current fireworks show would be going on if the new one hadn't started yet.  @yulilin3 any idea if that's correct?


The schedule only shows fireworks until May 28th
The rumor is that the current show will continue until June 3rd, have June 4th with no fireworks, and June 5th would be the debut of SWaGS


----------



## jmparry

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule only shows fireworks until May 28th
> The rumor is that the current show will continue until June 3rd, have June 4th with no fireworks, and June 5th would be the debut of SWaGS


Thanks!


----------



## Dreamin192

My oldest really wants to do Jedi training, and see Olaf lol. I think we can only RD HS one day, do you guys think it would be doable to sign up for JT and not have a super long line for Olaf afterwards? We waited like an hour and a half last summer to see Baymax and it was horrible, don't want to do that again!


----------



## yulilin3

Dreamin192 said:


> My oldest really wants to do Jedi training, and see Olaf lol. I think we can only RD HS one day, do you guys think it would be doable to sign up for JT and not have a super long line for Olaf afterwards? We waited like an hour and a half last summer to see Baymax and it was horrible, don't want to do that again!


If you're there at rope drop I think you'll be fine.
Crowds will split 3 ways. Going to JT, going to TSMM and going to Olaf
The other thing you can do if there's more than one adult in your party is split up. One goes with your oldest to sign up for JT the other heads to Olaf and waits in line, maybe letting about 5 families go in front if he/she gets close to the entrance. The line is opened so it'll be easy to join after signing up


----------



## Dreamin192

yulilin3 said:


> If you're there at rope drop I think you'll be fine.
> Crowds will split 3 ways. Going to JT, going to TSMM and going to Olaf
> The other thing you can do if there's more than one adult in your party is split up. One goes with your oldest to sign up for JT the other heads to Olaf and waits in line, maybe letting about 5 families go in front if he/she gets close to the entrance. The line is opened so it'll be easy to join after signing up



Yes it will be my husband and I and our kids, 5, 2, and 2. Not sure if I could do that though, I know people do it all the time but with my luck I'd be the one who gets called out by someone in line for doing it. We could handle like a 30-40 minute wait but not sure how much beyond that the 2 year olds would last. I'm moving things around right now, nothing like rescheduling everything 18 days before your check in lol, so maybe I can fit in another HS RD.


----------



## yulilin3

Dreamin192 said:


> Yes it will be my husband and I and our kids, 5, 2, and 2. Not sure if I could do that though, I know people do it all the time but with my luck I'd be the one who gets called out by someone in line for doing it. We could handle like a 30-40 minute wait but not sure how much beyond that the 2 year olds would last. I'm moving things around right now, nothing like rescheduling everything 18 days before your check in lol, so maybe I can fit in another HS RD.


well the good news is that the sign ups for JT and the Olaf meet and greet are really close. Good luck.
I personally don't have a problem when people come meet their families in line, especially with little ones and especially if you go in as a group. You can play it by ear once you are there


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> If you're there at rope drop I think you'll be fine.
> Crowds will split 3 ways. Going to JT, going to TSMM and going to Olaf
> The other thing you can do if there's more than one adult in your party is split up. One goes with your oldest to sign up for JT the other heads to Olaf and waits in line, maybe letting about 5 families go in front if he/she gets close to the entrance. The line is opened so it'll be easy to join after signing up


This is exactly what I think we will do!


----------



## Skywise

Disney is doing an in-room Star Wars Celebration "adventure" now - pre-orders to begin this summer for availability starting in August.

Too bad I'll be there in July.    (Although that's probably for the best as I'll get to see it before I blindly shove more money at Disney.   )

http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...tm_campaign=dfgwebsiteswrebelsenlistircfillPL


----------



## LSUfan4444

Are they really not going to have either show May 29, 30 or 31st?


----------



## rteetz

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ction-system-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ction-system-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


These two Towers have been there for weeks,  in the same state.  I've been wondering what's taking so long to finish them


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> These [T]wo Towers have been there for weeks,  in the same state.  I've been wondering what's taking so long to finish them



Orcs. They were fighting amongst themselves and.....


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> These two Towers have been there for weeks,  in the same state.  I've been wondering what's taking so long to finish them


I'm sure they are working on interior stuff right now like electrical and what not. The exterior will be themed to old Hollywood.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Celebration is coming to Orlando in 2017
> 
> 
> MickeyMinnieMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Apr 13-16.
> 
> And of course the WDW SW Half is Apr 20-23.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I still want to keep our booked SWDAS Apr 15-22 Western Caribbean Cruise or do these things instead!!
> 
> I was assuming this would be Spring Break and a TERRRIBLE time to be in WDW... Correct?!?!
Click to expand...

Oh noes! This is such bad good news. I was going to talk DH into a family trip to DL during light side since they've never been. Now this is so enticing! We can't do both though. Curses!


----------



## frisbeego

Star Wars Celebration.  Is this something an 8 yo would be interested in for 1 day?  For multiple days?

I've never been to a similar event.  I'm envisioning a lot of waiting for a panel of speakers with video clips interspersed.  I'm not sure my 8 yo would find the waits worth it.


----------



## yulilin3

They just changed the times for fireworks for this Sunday to 10pm.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Star Wars Celebration.  Is this something an 8 yo would be interested in for 1 day?  For multiple days?
> 
> I've never been to a similar event.  I'm envisioning a lot of waiting for a panel of speakers with video clips interspersed.  I'm not sure my 8 yo would find the waits worth it.


I would recommend searching for videos. There are a lot of vendors and cosplayers, some panels . Not sure if it'll be something for kids to enjoy, I guess it depends on the kid


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> They just changed the times for fireworks for this Sunday to 10pm.


Thanks for the head's up! Is it just for that day or are other days in May changing too?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks for the head's up! Is it just for that day or are other days in May changing too?


Just that day for now.  Pretty strange to me.  Maybe it's something related to the invictus games happening at wwos, they have their opening ceremony staying at 8pm, maybe some sort of traffic control? Not sure


----------



## lovethattink

frisbeego said:


> Star Wars Celebration.  Is this something an 8 yo would be interested in for 1 day?  For multiple days?
> 
> I've never been to a similar event.  I'm envisioning a lot of waiting for a panel of speakers with video clips interspersed.  I'm not sure my 8 yo would find the waits worth it.



Yes!! Absolutely!  However,  it may cramp your convention style.  My son was 8. He loved it!! But we had a very hard time getting him out of the kid's room. There was so much going on each day in there.  We did origami,  droid building,  jawa creations,  the Orlando Science Center had demonstrations.  I basically spent most of my 4 days with him in the kids room. There was a room next door that played Clone Wars episodes all day. We went in there a bit too.

The only panels he went to willingly were the ones that Ashley Eckstein was at. There was one on bullies and a few Clone Wars panels.

The only panel we made him go to and he went very reluctantly was Warwick Davis' panel. Which ended up way more intense than he could handle. He panicked at the video of breathing through straws to get face prosthetics.

The vendor booths were exciting to see. We saw the droid parade. He loved the 501st room and signed up for Galactic Academy. 

He's 12 now.  I know next time around, he will enjoy more panels.  And I won't be stuck in the kids room all day!

ETA: here's a link to our trip report which included Celebration VI http://www.disboards.com/threads/th...isney-done-differently.2946343/#post-45251236


----------



## Wood Nymph

Is there an up to date summary of what is opened now for Star Wars and what is planned to open soon? We saw the Star Wars fireworks in February and they were fantastic. Are they still going on? Are they planning to change them soon? Is there a stage show now? We are going to be there June 4-8th and there are almost too many changes to try and keep track of for June trip dates. Thanks.


----------



## DVC4US

Wood Nymph said:


> Is there an up to date summary of what is opened now for Star Wars and what is planned to open soon? We saw the Star Wars fireworks in February and they were fantastic. Are they still going on? Are they planning to change them soon? Is there a stage show now? We are going to be there June 4-8th and there are almost too many changes to try and keep track of for June trip dates. Thanks.



Look at the first page of this thread. @yulilin3 does a great job keeping everything up to date. 

Rumor is(might be verified) the new fireworks show will start on June 5th.


----------



## yulilin3

DVC4US said:


> Look at the first page of this thread. @yulilin3 does a great job keeping everything up to date.
> 
> Rumor is(might be verified) the new fireworks show will start on *June 5th*.


still a rumor. @Wood Nymph  after reading the first page of this thread if you still have questions let us know


----------



## Wood Nymph

DVC4US said:


> Look at the first page of this thread. @yulilin3 does a great job keeping everything up to date.
> 
> Rumor is(might be verified) the new fireworks show will start on June 5th.





yulilin3 said:


> still a rumor. @Wood Nymph  after reading the first page of this thread if you still have questions let us know



I was having trouble figuring out if the information on page one was from 2015 or 2016. The edit date doesn't seem to change when you do an update. 

I hope they do start the new fireworks by June 5th. We'll get to see them. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wood Nymph

yulilin3 said:


> ABC Sound Studio: Star Wars: Path of The Jedi Guests looking to relive the stories from the Star Wars saga or be introduced to the iconic characters, including ones from Star Wars: The Force Awakens, can watch an abridged, cinematic reel celebrating the Star Wars saga (episodes I-VII) in a theater setting near Echo Lake - See more at: http://wdwnews.com/releases/2015/11...alt-disney-world-resort/#sthash.Y0UO3qRE.dpuf



Is this a film? Is there anything else in there?


----------



## yulilin3

Wood Nymph said:


> Is this a film? Is there anything else in there?


10 minute film,  there's nothing else.  It's a good place to relax though,  never has a line


----------



## yulilin3

Wood Nymph said:


> I was having trouble figuring out if the information on page one was from 2015 or 2016. The edit date doesn't seem to change when you do an update.
> 
> I hope they do start the new fireworks by June 5th. We'll get to see them.
> 
> Thanks.


All the info on page one is up to date. Each time I get new info I just go in and change dates/descriptions


----------



## Wood Nymph

Thanks. We will be bringing our grandsons with us in June and they will love all the new Star Wars stuff.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was looking thru a few SWW pictures just a bit ago.  Made me a little sad that we weren't looking forward to it in the next week or two.   

Still haven't gotten over that elimination.


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> Sheesh,  the Rosen hotel is already sold out for Celebration,  wow, that was fast



Here's how it works with major events. ReedPop (the organizers) already have a block arranged with the Rosen Hotels. That may or may not become available at the same time as Tickets. There are going to be a ton of hotel rooms available. ReedPop knows it Easter weekend (Peak Easter weekend) and they have already have or will very shortly have a bunch of convention center hotel area rooms. They can't do it later because their Chicago Show (C2E2).

These posts have lead me to a question. Would there be interest in a Star Wars Celebration thread somewhere like the Community Forums where we can talk about the show? I have been a veteran attendee of big shows like this and could help on this for DIS fans who never done a big Fan con.


----------



## angryduck71

tstidm1 said:


> Here's how it works with major events. ReedPop (the organizers) already have a block arranged with the Rosen Hotels. That may or may not become available at the same time as Tickets. There are going to be a ton of hotel rooms available. ReedPop knows it Easter weekend (Peak Easter weekend) and they have already have or will very shortly have a bunch of convention center hotel area rooms. They can't do it later because their Chicago Show (C2E2).
> 
> These posts have lead me to a question. Would there be interest in a Star Wars Celebration thread somewhere like the Community Forums where we can talk about the show? I have been a veteran attendee of big shows like this and could help on this for DIS fans who never done a big Fan con.


I plan on going and would love a thread about it.


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 or anyone whose been to DHS recently. Do they have tshirt versions of the Star Wars posters? I am talking about the mash up ones, like Star Wars and Haunted Mansion. I know they have posters, pins, and mugs, but I could have sworn I saw something saying they had t-shirts. Thanks


----------



## xApril

soniam said:


> @yulilin3 or anyone whose been to DHS recently. Do they have tshirt versions of the Star Wars posters? I am talking about the mash up ones, like Star Wars and Haunted Mansion. I know they have posters, pins, and mugs, but I could have sworn I saw something saying they had t-shirts. Thanks



Yes, I saw them in Tatooine Traders on May the 4th.  I also picked up one in Disneyland when I was there on my vacation.

They just recently released the prices for MegaCon to meet Anthony Daniels and Jeremy Bulloch. It makes me miss SWW all the more. Jeremy's isn't too bad, $30 autograph and $50 picture. Anthony is $70 autograph and $80 picture. C-3PO is my favorite so I think I'm going to take the plunge and pay for a photo...anyone here know if MegaCon takes like a professional photo or is it just them using your camera? And is there any way to review the photo beforehand? I always close my eyes in photos and I'd hate to be mid-blink in such an expensive picture.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Here's how it works with major events. ReedPop (the organizers) already have a block arranged with the Rosen Hotels. That may or may not become available at the same time as Tickets. There are going to be a ton of hotel rooms available. ReedPop knows it Easter weekend (Peak Easter weekend) and they have already have or will very shortly have a bunch of convention center hotel area rooms. They can't do it later because their Chicago Show (C2E2).
> 
> These posts have lead me to a question. Would there be interest in a Star Wars Celebration thread somewhere like the Community Forums where we can talk about the show? I have been a veteran attendee of big shows like this and could help on this for DIS fans who never done a big Fan con.


That would be very helpful.  You can let us know the link when you open the thread



soniam said:


> @yulilin3 or anyone whose been to DHS recently. Do they have tshirt versions of the Star Wars posters? I am talking about the mash up ones, like Star Wars and Haunted Mansion. I know they have posters, pins, and mugs, but I could have sworn I saw something saying they had t-shirts. Thanks


Like April said they do have t shirts, I also saw them yesterday at Disney springs



xApril said:


> Yes, I saw them in Tatooine Traders on May the 4th.  I also picked up one in Disneyland when I was there on my vacation.
> 
> They just recently released the prices for MegaCon to meet Anthony Daniels and Jeremy Bulloch. It makes me miss SWW all the more. Jeremy's isn't too bad, $30 autograph and $50 picture. Anthony is $70 autograph and $80 picture. C-3PO is my favorite so I think I'm going to take the plunge and pay for a photo...anyone here know if MegaCon takes like a professional photo or is it just them using your camera? And is there any way to review the photo beforehand? I always close my eyes in photos and I'd hate to be mid-blink in such an expensive picture.


I'm not sure but they respond to fb pm very quickly,  you should ask there.  I think they have a photographer and you can also use your own camera but that's me guessing


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tstidm1 said:


> Would there be interest in a Star Wars Celebration thread somewhere like the Community Forums where we can talk about the show? I have been a veteran attendee of big shows like this and could help on this for DIS fans who never done a big Fan con.


We are considering SWC, and this type of thread would be GREAT!! I was going to search here to see if there was an old one!


----------



## leiaorgana

xApril said:


> They just recently released the prices for MegaCon to meet Anthony Daniels and Jeremy Bulloch. It makes me miss SWW all the more. Jeremy's isn't too bad, $30 autograph and $50 picture. Anthony is $70 autograph and $80 picture. C-3PO is my favorite so I think I'm going to take the plunge and pay for a photo...anyone here know if MegaCon takes like a professional photo or is it just them using your camera? And is there any way to review the photo beforehand? I always close my eyes in photos and I'd hate to be mid-blink in such an expensive picture.



At most conventions there’s normally several designated photo studios and a professional photographer who takes your photo with their camera. You have to line up at the photo studio when your ticket number/group/time slot is called and then you’re cattled through the line. Most of the time there’s only time to say “Hi! How are you?” to the guest and tell them how you’d like to pose and then you’re ushered out because there’s so many people to get through.

Normally, the photographer will check the camera screen to make sure your eyes (or the guest’s) aren’t closed or to make sure you’re hair isn’t covering your face etc but other than that what gets taken is what your stuck with. Sometimes the photos are printed there and then and if they’re not then you’ll be told where to pick them up from later in the day and to keep hold of your ticket or something for collection. It just depends on the convention or how busy they are that day.

Some guests do allow photos/selfies at the auto table with your own camera, others don’t, and sometimes the ones that do may charge you to do so. Again, it just depends on the guest.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy Mother's Day to all of you out there that have the most important job in the Galaxy.


----------



## MarieLightning

I'm really glad to see the new Fireworks will be a nightly thing. I was worried when looking at the May schedule for Symphony in the Stars, and it was only on select nights.

Now to stalk this thread and Disney's website to see if they'll be offering a dessert party...


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Dreamin192 said:


> My oldest really wants to do Jedi training, and see Olaf lol. I think we can only RD HS one day, do you guys think it would be doable to sign up for JT and not have a super long line for Olaf afterwards? We waited like an hour and a half last summer to see Baymax and it was horrible, don't want to do that again!



My DH and DDs only had to wait 10 mins for Olaf at 3 pm on Thurs. I don't know if maybe not a lot of people know he's there yet but if the line is longer than you want after JTA sign ups, try again later.


----------



## tstidm1

Just got back yesterday and wanted to give some thoughts on the Star Wars Attractions at the Studios. (Possible Spoilers in these thoughts.) I think Star Tours is a lot of fun, but makes less sense in a canonical manner. This is due to the different timelines that are being mixed. What I hope happens is that when we get to Star Wars land that Star Tours is changed where the randomization point makes for a cohesive story. I think they missed an opportunity to have Rey instead of Finn in the Jakku scene, but understand story wise why they did it. Saying that the first scene happens on Jakku and there is a First order spy would make set the New trilogy scenes, etc and make the randomization at the beginning and not the middle parts. 

Phasma and the First order march was a fun distraction to me. The Stormtroopers are really well done in armor and formations. It felt like I was watching a Military Parade of the Dark Side of the new trilogy. Symphony in the Sky is a lot of fun and love the Fireworks timed with the Music. I was near the Park Exit, so I think with the new show you will need to be really close to the Chinese theater/Echo Lake area to see it. Personally, I think you will have to choose between this and Fantasmic for Hollywood Studios evenings starting this June. 

I didn't get to meet Chewbacca due to not liking to wait 40-60 minutes for a character meet and greet, but did meet Kylo Ren. I really enjoyed the experience. He is as menacing in person as in the movie. I interacted with him as someone who was reporting for Duty. He was totally in character and took a great picture. The Roaming First order troopers were amazing and fully engaging. They would sneak up on people who were waiting for the movie and surprised them. Movie itself was okay and the star Wars props were fun to see. 

Got a Rogue One shirt even though it is $27.99 before tax because I like supporting charity and the design. The May 4th and 5th shirts look a lot of fun, but I avoid wearing items with a specific year or day date. I got a feeling they will be in the Character Warehouse in the next month or two. I think the Star Wars Store at Star Tours was the best one. I nearly bought several things there.


----------



## pangyal

Sorry if I missed this but I assume the May the 4th LE magic bands were sold out within seconds?


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> Sorry if I missed this but I assume the May the 4th LE magic bands were sold out within seconds?


actually no, not sure if there still are any but as of May 4th evening they still had them...do you want me to check for you? I'll probably go to DHS this week


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> actually no, not sure if there still are any but as of May 4th evening they still had them...do you want me to check for you? I'll probably go to DHS this week


Oh my goodness, would you? DS wants it more than anything as a late birthday gift but we won't be there until May 20 so I'm assuming they will be gone by then...I would SO appreciate it! You are seriously the best !!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pangyal said:


> You are seriously the best !!!


@yulilin3 really IS the best!!


----------



## pangyal

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> @yulilin3 really IS the best!!


I wasn't kidding...we all know it


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> Oh my goodness, would you? DS wants it more than anything as a late birthday gift but we won't be there until May 20 so I'm assuming they will be gone by then...I would SO appreciate it! You are seriously the best !!!


no problem at all, I'll check.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> @yulilin3 really IS the best!!





pangyal said:


> I wasn't kidding...we all know it


ohhh stop!! you guys making me blush


----------



## BridgetR3

yulilin3 said:


> Finally found out what the LE MB are supposed to do. it's posted on the HUB and ironically enough it says:
> Ensure all Cast Members are aware of these new _MagicBand _media sequences and understand that the sequences will only be activated at touch points at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> The May the 4th (orange band) When tapped to the touch point terminal, the _Star Wars_ “May the Fourth Be With You” _MagicBand_ will display a flashing white then orange lighting sequence with corresponding audio of Luke Skywalker’s X-Wing fly-by, followed by the standard green lighting sequence.
> The Revenge of the Fifth (blue band) When tapped to the touch point terminal, the _Star Wars_ “Revenge of the Fifth” _MagicBand_ will display a solid white then flashing white lighting sequence with corresponding audio of Darth Vader’s Tie Fighter fly-by, followed by the standard green lighting sequence.
> The sequences will only work at *touch points at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, including FastPass+ kiosks, attraction entry, merge, PhotoPass and Main Entrance locations.*



Not that it matters because we do not have a May the 4th magic band but......do these typically do the special effects "forever" or is it only on the special days?  Just curious!


----------



## Skywise

BridgetR3 said:


> Not that it matters because we do not have a May the 4th magic band but......do these typically do the special effects "forever" or is it only on the special days?  Just curious!



No one really knows yet.  I think all the effects from the earliest "special" magic bands still work but there's probably no guarantee they'll work forever (and the batteries in the bands only last about several years anyway).


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> No one really knows yet.  I think all the effects from the earliest "special" magic bands still work but there's probably no guarantee they'll work forever (and the batteries in the bands only last about several years anyway).


exactly this.....the SW LE band works specifically in all touch points inside DHS, so the main entrance and then all the fp touch points. Not in the other parks.


----------



## BridgetR3

Thanks!!  The reason I had forever in quotation is because I know that batteries are limited at best but it's nice that it works every time you touch the specific point.


----------



## mom2rtk

Looking for a little help while I'm helping my friend plan her November trip.

She's planning one day in DHS on 11/7/16. She would like to do Minnies's Holiday Dine, Fantasmic and SW Fireworks (if offered). With the park currently showing a closing time of 7 PM, that seems like a tall order.

First, I haven't been keeping up to date on all the SW stuff. Do we think there will be fireworks in November still?

Second, with a closing time of 7 PM, is there an educated guess I should help her make on what time Fantasmic and fireworks would be?

Thanks for helping me focus my crystal ball...........


----------



## yulilin3

mom2rtk said:


> Looking for a little help while I'm helping my friend plan her November trip.
> 
> She's planning one day in DHS on 11/7/16. She would like to do Minnies's Holiday Dine, Fantasmic and SW Fireworks (if offered). With the park currently showing a closing time of 7 PM, that seems like a tall order.
> 
> First, I haven't been keeping up to date on all the SW stuff. Do we think there will be fireworks in November still?
> 
> Second, with a closing time of 7 PM, is there an educated guess I should help her make on what time Fantasmic and fireworks would be?
> 
> Thanks for helping me focus my crystal ball...........


Park hours will most likely be extended,  the new fireworks show will be here, the times are changing all the time so just keep the plans as flexible and be ready to change them once the park hours and fireworks times are announced


----------



## mom2rtk

yulilin3 said:


> Park hours will most likely be extended,  the new fireworks show will be here, the times are changing all the time so just keep the plans as flexible and be ready to change them once the park hours and fireworks times are announced


 
Thanks Yulilin! That's pretty much what I thought. And what I was afraid of..... all at once. The problem of course is that if she gets a Minnie's Holiday Dine ADR she likely will no longer have any flexibility. I told her to just go as early as possible. So far there's nothing available at 180+10, but I told her it's highly likely they just haven't been loaded yet since that's the first night for it.

Thanks again.


----------



## ninafeliz

Is the Galactic Spectacular Dessert party at DHS able to be cancelled?  Our plans are still up in the air for if we want to do Fantasmic or the Star Wars Fireworks on our DHS night, but if we do the fireworks I am thinking we might like the dessert party just to avoid fighting the crowds for a place to see them from.  However, on the booking page for the fireworks it doesn't say anything about a cancellation policy anywhere that I can see.  Since we aren't sure yet, I don't want to book if we can't cancel.  I would assume it is 2 days, like the fantasmic package, but I want to be sure before I book.  I know I could call, but that takes forever and doing it online is so easy.  

I imagine this info is somewhere in this thread, I'm sorry if it's obvious and I missed it!  I did scroll through the first page quickly before I posted, but I just can't read another 300+ page thread (I'm following too many of those already !)  So thank you to anyone who knows and will take pity on me and spoon feed me the answer  .


----------



## yulilin3

ninafeliz said:


> Is the Galactic Spectacular Dessert party at DHS able to be cancelled?  Our plans are still up in the air for if we want to do Fantasmic or the Star Wars Fireworks on our DHS night, but if we do the fireworks I am thinking we might like the dessert party just to avoid fighting the crowds for a place to see them from.  However, on the booking page for the fireworks it doesn't say anything about a cancellation policy anywhere that I can see.  Since we aren't sure yet, I don't want to book if we can't cancel.  I would assume it is 2 days, like the fantasmic package, but I want to be sure before I book.  I know I could call, but that takes forever and doing it online is so easy.
> 
> I imagine this info is somewhere in this thread, I'm sorry if it's obvious and I missed it!  I did scroll through the first page quickly before I posted, but I just can't read another 300+ page thread (I'm following too many of those already !)  So thank you to anyone who knows and will take pity on me and spoon feed me the answer  .


The dessert party has a cancellation policy of 1 day. So you can cancel the day prior to your date and get fully refunded.


----------



## tjknitz

Any official news yet on the June schedule for SW fireworks or dessert parties?


----------



## yulilin3

Just a couple of related and unrelated comments to start the week.
-That "see your memories" feature on Facebook is killing me, 2 years ago today I was posting the full schedule of SWW, in 2012 I was posting the coolest looking Mickey Monitor cover with Mickey and Donald in SW attire...sad
- I remember someone here on the Dis being concerned about how the Invictus Games opening ceremonies would affect the parks. Well yesterday coming back home from my mom's I had to take a detour cause some streets close to my house were closed because I live close to the airport and Air Force One was there  
- Did my checking the HUB routine and nothing yet on fireworks after May 28th I wouldn't worry just yet, they haven't updated anything for AK that's happening that weekend either so there's still hope.
-Phasma's March is changing times, now she marches  at 10am, 11am, 12 noon, 1:45pm, 3pm and 4pm. First page has been updated


----------



## yulilin3

tjknitz said:


> Any official news yet on the June schedule for SW fireworks or dessert parties?


just posted, no news


----------



## ninafeliz

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party has a cancellation policy of 1 day. So you can cancel the day prior to your date and get fully refunded.




Thank you so much!  I will book now!


----------



## Beth Anderson

I have been following for about a year now and just wanted to chime in and say thanks for all the info... I believe we have a nice day planned even though I had to do some swapping of days just recently.... My question is do Chewie and Kylo Ren sign autographs? It looks like ... no.


----------



## tstidm1

For those who are interested in attending Star Wars Celebration next April, Here's the link to the Thread that's for this event: http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-disers-guide-to-star-wars-celebration.3509321/.


----------



## yulilin3

Beth Anderson said:


> I have been following for about a year now and just wanted to chime in and say thanks for all the info... I believe we have a nice day planned even though I had to do some swapping of days just recently.... My question is do Chewie and Kylo Ren sign autographs? It looks like ... no.


so happy that we've been able to help you plan, Unfortunately they don't sign autographs


----------



## ssreward

yulilin3 said:


> actually no, not sure if there still are any but as of May 4th evening they still had them...do you want me to check for you? I'll probably go to DHS this week


Now I feel bad for paying twice list price for my 3 sets on eBay...didn't think we were allowed to ask those sort of favors here & I so would've preferred giving the $$$ to a fellow DISer, lol!!


----------



## yulilin3

ssreward said:


> Now I feel bad for paying twice list price for my 3 sets on eBay...didn't think we were allowed to ask those sort of favors here & I so would've preferred giving the $$$ to a fellow DISer, lol!!


You can pm me next time, I'll give you details


----------



## ssreward

yulilin3 said:


> You can pm me next time, I'll give you details


For sure, thanks!!!


----------



## xApril

At Hollywood Studios today and I did a quick glance behind the register and they have some of the magicbands left.


----------



## tjknitz

Oh I am sure someone has posted about this in the thread, however I couldn't find it (so I apologize if this is a repeat)......Are there any SW characters that sign autographs?  Didn't know if I should make a book for the kids or not.


----------



## yulilin3

tjknitz said:


> Oh I am sure someone has posted about this in the thread, however I couldn't find it (so I apologize if this is a repeat)......Are there any SW characters that sign autographs?  Didn't know if I should make a book for the kids or not.


There are only 2 meetable characters, Chewbacca and Kylo Ren, and they don't sign


----------



## xApril

I went back to the store and they have a bunch of shirts (mostly the orange may the 4th) along with the water bottle and Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

We did the dessert party last night & had an amazing time. Thank you @yulilin3 for the advice on selecting a table. Our view was perfect! I would not pay for the Wishes party but I would absolutely do this one again, if that helps anyone who is on the fence. Nice desserts/snacks, kind CMs, not too crowded... just a wonderful experience.

There were plenty of empty tables in the back so it seems that the event is not selling out. Tickets should be fairly easy to come by.

Note... more than one family was letting their small children sit/play on the ground. This is Florida. There are giant roaches out there. (Not hating on you, FL. I'm from Brooklyn. They're a fact of life. They would survive the nuclear apocalypse.) We saw at least three of them last night (or the same persistent roach three times, but who's counting). I would probably arrange alternate "entertainment" for my children.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> Note... more than one family was letting their small children sit/play on the ground. This is Florida. There are giant roaches out there. (Not hating on you, FL. I'm from Brooklyn. They're a fact of life. They would survive the nuclear apocalypse.) We saw at least three of them last night (or the same persistent roach three times, but who's counting). I would probably arrange alternate "entertainment" for my children.


I've seen people sitting down there multiple times. One time, everyone in front of the dessert party area sat during the entire fireworks show. I guess I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've seen people sitting down there multiple times. One time, everyone in front of the dessert party area sat during the entire fireworks show. I guess I wouldn't worry about it too much.


It's all part of the Magic 
It would be the same as people who sit while waiting for parades and such. There are roaches and other critters everywhere. Just wash those hands often


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> It's all part of the Magic
> It would be the same as people who sit while waiting for parades and such. There are roaches and other critters everywhere. Just wash those hands often


Yup, exactly!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Do they close down TSM and areas early for preparing the FW?  I am trying to plan a late day arrival(3/4) and then sstay until FW so this info would help.


----------



## yulilin3

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Do they close down TSM and areas early for preparing the FW?  I am trying to plan a late day arrival(3/4) and then sstay until FW so this info would help.


on days when SitS is presented TSMM closes at 8:45pm and GMR closes at 8:15pm
When the new show starts in June no attractions will need to close because of fireworks fall out.


----------



## Lisa F

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Yulilin! That's pretty much what I thought. And what I was afraid of..... all at once. The problem of course is that if she gets a Minnie's Holiday Dine ADR she likely will no longer have any flexibility. I told her to just go as early as possible. So far there's nothing available at 180+10, but I told her it's highly likely they just haven't been loaded yet since that's the first night for it.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm just reading back in this thread and don't think this was answered?  Minnie's Holiday Dine is one of the F! package choices and I have read that they do not offer the dinner package until F! times are announced. they haven't been announced yet but they are probably holding back significant inventory for the dinner package.  I am going in early December and anticipate having the same problem.


----------



## mom2rtk

Lisa F said:


> I'm just reading back in this thread and don't think this was answered?  Minnie's Holiday Dine is one of the F! package choices and I have read that they do not offer the dinner package until F! times are announced. they haven't been announced yet but they are probably holding back significant inventory for the dinner package.  I am going in early December and anticipate having the same problem.


 

Thanks for the reply. I can update today. My friend told me she was able to book a regular dinner today but that they haven't loaded any F! packages yet. She opted to just go with the earliest possible time (4 PM) so she knows it won't conflict with Fantasmic.

Good luck to you! I hope you get what you want.


----------



## Lisa F

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for the reply. I can update today. My friend told me she was able to book a regular dinner today but that they haven't loaded any F! packages yet. She opted to just go with the earliest possible time (4 PM) so she knows it won't conflict with Fantasmic.
> 
> Good luck to you! I hope you get what you want.


I will probably book that as a backup and plan to fastpass F! if I have to but am hoping for the package.

I'm hoping I can do the fireworks too all in one night!


----------



## mom2rtk

Lisa F said:


> I will probably book that as a backup and plan to fastpass F! if I have to but am hoping for the package.
> 
> I'm hoping I can do the fireworks too all in one night!


 

My friend is hoping to do all of it too!


----------



## brnrss34

Forgive me if this has been asked, but do they know if they will have dessert packages for the new fire works show? Or if so when they can be purchased? Thx


----------



## yulilin3

brnrss34 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked, but do they know if they will have dessert packages for the new fire works show? Or if so when they can be purchased? Thx


Not yet,  when I have any new info you'll see it on the first page under the correct tab


----------



## yulilin3

Only about 30 may the 4th bands left,  vader revenge of the 5th are sold out. 
Limited edition of 750


----------



## hiroMYhero

More shopping news:
rawthreads.com is offering Free Shipping through 5/25 using the code TINK2016. I think it means they didn't sell much this past weekend.
The "To a Castle Far Far Away" is in stock as well as "Speed Matters Not."


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> More shopping news:
> rawthreads.com is offering Free Shipping through 5/26 using the code TINK2016. I think it means they didn't sell much this past weekend.
> The "To a Castle Far Far Away" is in stock as well as "Speed Matters Not."


Stop this now! My trip is in 24 days and I already have bought 11 tanks for a 7 day trip (yes, I'll just change at our midday break). I just now bought 1 more Star Wars one from Hot Topic because I was waiting on my size to come back into stock. And now you post this. I won't have any more money for my trip if I keep buying clothes! LOL


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Stop this now! My trip is in 24 days and I already have bought 11 tanks for a 7 day trip (yes, I'll just change at our midday break). I just now bought 1 more Star Wars one from Hot Topic because I was waiting on my size to come back into stock. And now you post this. I won't have any more money for my trip if I keep buying clothes! LOL


Ariel ~ you still haven't gone on your trip??  And your thread is what, almost 700 pages?!

Just buying 1 rawthreads shirt means you have to register for a runDisney race. I proudly wore my "Believe" shirt for my Tink 10K on Saturday...
 
 I know, sorry!


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Ariel ~ you still haven't gone on your trip??  And your thread is what, almost 700 pages?!


I know, right??? 



> Just buying 1 rawthreads shirt means you have to register for a runDisney race. I proudly wore my "Believe" shirt for my Tink 10K on Saturday...
> View attachment 167807
> I know, sorry!


Then I must hold off (a good reason to, I'm telling myself). Not that I don't want to run one but I'm a teacher and its so hard to get off enough time during the year to take a decent Disney trip!


----------



## czmom

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you for this thread! We were at DHS on May 4. It rained the whole day pretty much, but cleared for the fireworks  I was excited to finally get the chance to see them! My kids were signed up for JTA but that was cancelled due to rain, so they met Darth instead. We also met Chewy, Kylo, traded with Jawas, saw Captain Phasma march, and rode all the rides. I think the rain kept many people away. They walked on to RNRC twice during Fantasmic. Of course, the next day at MK was a whole different story....yikes!!!

Great day overall despite how soaked we were!


----------



## yulilin3

czmom said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thank you for this thread! We were at DHS on May 4. It rained the whole day pretty much, but cleared for the fireworks  I was excited to finally get the chance to see them! My kids were signed up for JTA but that was cancelled due to rain, so they met Darth instead. We also met Chewy, Kylo, traded with Jawas, saw Captain Phasma march, and rode all the rides. I think the rain kept many people away. They walked on to RNRC twice during Fantasmic. Of course, the next day at MK was a whole different story....yikes!!!
> 
> Great day overall despite how soaked we were!


It was a rainy mess of a day but it did keep the crowds low, I'm glad you had a great time


----------



## HCinKC

We just got home from visiting family in NYC. If anyone is headed that way, I thought I'd give a heads up that Discovery Times Square has a SW exhibit. It has tons of costumes from all of the movies. For the price, we weren't sure it would be worthwhile for our family, so we didn't go ourselves. If I could have gotten away, I would have gone solo. It looked really neat. Alas, we were jam packed with things to do and family to see the whole time. Maybe it will go on tour...a girl can hope!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> We just got home from visiting family in NYC. If anyone is headed that way, I thought I'd give a heads up that Discovery Times Square has a SW exhibit. It has tons of costumes from all of the movies. For the price, we weren't sure it would be worthwhile for our family, so we didn't go ourselves. If I could have gotten away, I would have gone solo. It looked really neat. Alas, we were jam packed with things to do and family to see the whole time. Maybe it will go on tour...a girl can hope!


I believe that exhibit does tour ~ it was in Seattle last summer. We skipped the exhibit as we were heading to the port later in the morning. We did get photos of the bogus Vader and Trooper who were meeting guests!


----------



## TNMomof3

Is there any new thoughts on when fireworks info for June will be released? It seems a couple of weeks ago people thought it would be the following week. This DHS day is starting to be a real area of concern for our upcoming trip. We planned for Saturday, June 4th due to recommended park the day after an EMH, but from the rumors, it sounds like there will not be any fireworks new or old that night. I don't care which version we see. I do really want to see them though, and that was our only planned day in that park and we don't have park hoppers. 

I could change one of our Epcot days over, but of course it's going to affect all our fast passes and dining plans.


----------



## Skywise

TNMomof3 said:


> Is there any new thoughts on when fireworks info for June will be released? It seems a couple of weeks ago people thought it would be the following week. This DHS day is starting to be a real area of concern for our upcoming trip. We planned for Saturday, June 4th due to recommended park the day after an EMH, but from the rumors, it sounds like there will not be any fireworks new or old that night. I don't care which version we see. I do really want to see them though, and that was our only planned day in that park and we don't have park hoppers.
> 
> I could change one of our Epcot days over, but of course it's going to affect all our fast passes and dining plans.



Last I saw from pics a few days ago it looks like the projection towers are still under construction.  That seems kind of tight to me for an early June start.  It might be they're waiting to get confirmation that the new program is ready to go before starting to publish it in the schedule.  Not sure if they can still run the old fireworks show while setting up for the new one though...

I'm expecting another Jungle Book show.


----------



## pmaurer74

Skywise said:


> Last I saw from pics a few days ago it looks like the projection towers are still under construction.  That seems kind of tight to me for an early June start.  It might be they're waiting to get confirmation that the new program is ready to go before starting to publish it in the schedule.  Not sure if they can still run the old fireworks show while setting up for the new one though...
> 
> I'm expecting another Jungle Book show.


I am getting nervous too... I want to be able to see at least one of the shows, although both would be great!


----------



## yulilin3

TNMomof3 said:


> Is there any new thoughts on when fireworks info for June will be released? It seems a couple of weeks ago people thought it would be the following week. This DHS day is starting to be a real area of concern for our upcoming trip. We planned for Saturday, June 4th due to recommended park the day after an EMH, but from the rumors, it sounds like there will not be any fireworks new or old that night. I don't care which version we see. I do really want to see them though, and that was our only planned day in that park and we don't have park hoppers.
> 
> I could change one of our Epcot days over, but of course it's going to affect all our fast passes and dining plans.


no word, at all, sorry 
If it makes you feel any better (I know it won't) they still haven't released schedules for entertainment at AK for Memorial Day weekend, they actually haven't released entertainment schedule for DHS either for that weekend. So we  are still waiting for times for dates in the next 14 days.
EDIT TO ADD: Just noticed your DHS day, June 4th will def. not have any type of fireworks because they have a private party at DHS that starts right after Fantasmic!


----------



## TNMomof3

Thanks so much, guys! So if I change this 6/4 planned date, do you feel I'd have a greater chance at seeing ANY SW fireworks on 6/1 or 6/6?


----------



## yulilin3

TNMomof3 said:


> Thanks so much, guys! So if I change this 6/4 planned date, do you feel I'd have a greater chance at seeing ANY SW fireworks on 6/1 or 6/6?


6/6 would be a better bet


----------



## TNMomof3

Much appreciated!


----------



## Enna

Joining in here a little late.  In addition to planning a surprise trip for my son's birthday in August, I'm doing a quick trip with a friend at the end of May.  For those who have done the current dessert party, would you recommend it?  Are there any tips and tricks I need to know for best viewing angle, or for how to select a table?  (Please feel free to PM that top me if it is your personal top-secret info!)   

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## HCinKC

hiroMYhero said:


> I believe that exhibit does tour ~ it was in Seattle last summer. We skipped the exhibit as we were heading to the port later in the morning. We did get photos of the bogus Vader and Trooper who were meeting guests!


Nice...then I think it's due for a stop in Kansas City!


----------



## seigyoku

HCinKC said:


> We just got home from visiting family in NYC. If anyone is headed that way, I thought I'd give a heads up that Discovery Times Square has a SW exhibit. It has tons of costumes from all of the movies. For the price, we weren't sure it would be worthwhile for our family, so we didn't go ourselves.



My brother and I went to this when we were back in NYC to see TFA. Figured, hey, already here doing SW stuff so why not? (Why not would be I have a formerly broken ankle and was using a knee scooter to get through Times Square. Do not attempt if you are not a NYC native like me.)

I have to say it was WAY more expansive and interesting than I had originally thought. There are a lot of costume details you don't notice or realize are important (what material do you make Jedi robes from when you know the actors are going to have to run around with them wet?). And we always knew Amidala had a ton of outfits, but until the exhibit we never realized HOW many. And how insane some of them were. While if you are into costumes/clothing/fabrics you'll probably get the most out of the exhibit, if you are a SW fan and aren't a small child (who will probably get bored outside the Jedi room with the lightsabers that can be turned on) I think it is worth a visit if you have a chance. You can marvel at how tiny Carrie Fisher is (SHORTER THAN ME!) and the music cues for each room are also well done.


----------



## yulilin3

Enna said:


> Joining in here a little late.  In addition to planning a surprise trip for my son's birthday in August, I'm doing a quick trip with a friend at the end of May.  For those who have done the current dessert party, would you recommend it?  Are there any tips and tricks I need to know for best viewing angle, or for how to select a table?  (Please feel free to PM that top me if it is your personal top-secret info!)
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


of all the dessert parties currently on Disney property this one is the most recommended.
I did it the first day it came out, early January. Not only does it have dessert it also has fruit, biscuits and cheese. Not a bad spot in the area just make sure that there are no trees in your line of sight.
I Always like a table toward the edge of the area, near the ropes so that you don't have to walk through all the tables. My review is here somewhere (if anyone remembers which page please let us know  )
I know that @soniam  and @lovethattink  have also done it, along with others here


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> of all the dessert parties currently on Disney property this one is the most recommended.
> I did it the first day it came out, early January. Not only does it have dessert it also has fruit, biscuits and cheese. Not a bad spot in the area just make sure that there are no trees in your line of sight.
> I Always like a table toward the edge of the area, near the ropes so that you don't have to walk through all the tables. My review is here somewhere (if anyone remembers which page please let us know  )
> I know that @soniam  and @lovethattink  have also done it, along with others here


I don't know where in the thread @yulilin3's review is, but I posted it into a note in preparation for us doing the party last month! We loved it and would do it again.

*Here's what I have of @yulilin3's review:*

"Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party

Arrived to check in at 6:30 pm, right across from Min and Bill, they had 2 CM working the check in, one checking your name, the other putting the wristbands on. The wristbands are just plain, one color bands with a little detachable tab at the end which you will use to pick up your Chewie stein.

Had about 15 people in front at that moment, they let us in at 6:50 pm.

My first thing was to find a good table, I decided to settle for one toward the front of the dessert party (closer to center stage but not all the way to the ropes) and toward the left (closer to the first table of desserts and the drinks set up) just enough that when you look up there are no trees in the way. I am very happy we chose this table.
The space is large but because they wanted every family and group to have their own table, there are a lot of them, if you happen to get a table toward the right (closer to Hollywood Blvd) then you will have to go through a lot of people to come and go from the desserts and drinks.
So first tip, grab a table toward the left of the set up (as you face center stage) and toward the front (so you are not blocked by any trees)

By the end I think everyone had their own table, I saw no one eating without one, so that's good news. They do have wheelchair friendly tables (lower tables) toward the front.

Stephanie took pics of every food and drink offerings. First surprise, there were cheese, fruit and salty biscuits offered, just on this, this one is better than the Osborne dessert party. I'll let the pics do the talking but there were about 7 different dessert offerings, also a Nitro station where the CM would grab a scoop of chocolate mousse and rapidly dip it in liquid nitrogen and then pour some chocolate or raspberry sauce, also an ice cream cart with everyone's favorite treats.

4 alcoholic beverages are offered:
The Force pomegranate lemonade with Jim Beam Bourbon
First Order Finale: Blood orange lemonade with coruba coconut rum
Jakku Juicy Cocktail: Green apple lemonade with citrus vodka
Corellian Smugglers Coffee: Coffee with Baileys

Also 2 type of non alcoholic lemonade drinks, water, soda, coffee and tea (no hot chocolate)
the drinks were set up to the far left and the 2 tables with desserts and salty offerings nearby, then all the rest was tables.

I noticed that the biscuits and the cheese were the ones to go faster but they kept replenishing them through out the party, there wasn't really a lot of waiting to get the food, and only about 2 people in front of me for the adult beverages
Favorite foods: Biscuits (I think I got myself full on these), Cheese sabers, Vader cupcake, krispy treats
Least favorites: citrus financiers, Maul eclairs (they just can't get the eclairs right in these dessert parties)
I tried almost everything, minus the bread pudding, and apart for the 2 offerings listed above, everything else was good.
Tried both the Jakku and First Order drinks, both good, the bartender pours the alcohol himself so it's not pre mixed and you can mix and match if you'd like.
My daughter had the green apple lemonade and loved it.

My impressions of the food comparing to other dessert parties: better offerings than Osborne and SWW dessert parties just because of the inclusion of non dessert options
My daughter's impressions: better offerings
My son's (he's never been to any dessert party) he was happy there was fruit and cheese

he's not much of a sweet tooth as my daughter and I are.

The dance party does go on but not with any SW characters. Rare characters that have been coming out are Genie, Bolt, Robin Hood, White Rabbit, Baloo and Chip and Dale rescue rangers. You are free to come and go from the dessert party, just have to show the wristband
The music is loud and techno-y so if you love that, fine, if you don't then it's about 70 minutes of it, be prepared

He did play the SW mix at the end, made famous by DJElliot
And now to the view, and boy what a difference a big blue hat makes...
All 3 of us loved it, it's not so close that you are cracking your neck completely up, you can hear the dialogue clearly
TIP: If you arrived late and got a table under the trees you can move up and away from the trees once you are done with food, or you can simply leave the area and find another spot. But the view from our table was great.

We decided to get our Chewie steins before the fireworks, they are set up by the entrance. As we were leaving a short line formed to get them, so I guess if you want to avoid any waiting you can grab them before the fireworks.

They left the desserts and non alcoholic drinks open after the fireworks ended, the cheese and biscuit table was gone, as well as the adult beverages. We could've walked out with mickey bar in hand but we were too full.

And now for the "is it worth it" part
Not making this a dollar for dollar issue, Stephanie and I thought it was a good. Food was better, view of the fireworks was better, CHewie stein is awesome, if only there was more SW things going on stage I would've said 100% worth it.
It was nice and cool last night so no melting Vader this time


If you are at the tables towards the right (closer to Hollywood Blvd) then it might be a bigger pain to get around, but if you manage to get a table closer to the left and the food and drink offerings it was very relaxed"


----------



## yulilin3

First Order/Phasma March changed hours again, back to original times
10 am, 11 am, 12 noon, 1 pm, 3 pm and 4 pm


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> First Order/Phasma March changed hours again, back to original times
> 10 am, 11 am, 12 noon, 1 pm, 3 pm and 4 pm


Thanks for the update! Disney is making us dizzy with all this jumping around! LOL


----------



## cvjpirate

Now if they would just release info for June.


----------



## yulilin3

I just opened a thread on this, but just a heads up
Disney’s Hollywood Studios is adding three additional food and beverage offerings, Echo Lake Eats, for Guests this summer.

Beginning May 20, Guests will have the option to choose from *Hollywood Waffles of Fame*, serving delightful sandwiches – with one on a waffle; *Bocados del Lago Nachos y Empanadas*, serving mouth watering nachos and empanadas; and *Sliders to the Stars*, serving delicious BBQ and brisket sliders.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 ~ does it sound as if Echo Lake Eats will be kiosks? Or maybe Food Trucks? Probably not enough room for trucks? The names are quirky like the food truck names in Disney Springs... and the sliders are good in DS.

***ETA: They are kiosks as reported by @rteetz on yulilin's thread. I'm not sure how he always knows everything!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ does it sound as if Echo Lake Eats will be kiosks? Or maybe Food Trucks? Probably not enough room for trucks? The names are quirky like the food truck names in Disney Springs... and the sliders are good in DS.
> 
> ***ETA: They are kiosks as reported by @rteetz on yulilin's thread. I'm not sure how he always knows everything!


I'm here at dhs and took pictures.  They are booths like the food and wine


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'm here at dhs and took pictures.  They ate booths like the food and wine



How do the projector towers look?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> How do the projector towers look?


One is painted blue,  that's the only change from last week


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> of all the dessert parties currently on Disney property this one is the most recommended.
> I did it the first day it came out, early January. Not only does it have dessert it also has fruit, biscuits and cheese. Not a bad spot in the area just make sure that there are no trees in your line of sight.
> I Always like a table toward the edge of the area, near the ropes so that you don't have to walk through all the tables. My review is here somewhere (if anyone remembers which page please let us know  )
> I know that @soniam  and @lovethattink  have also done it, along with others here



I keep a link to it in the roll call thread in the first post.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/si...-call-2016-dates-updated-through-may.3466905/

@Enna I really enjoyed it. I have done the dessert parties for Wishes and Illuminations, and this one is my favorite. I think it will be an even better viewing place with the new projections.


----------



## lovethattink

SWW would be starting. JAT made a video on honor.


----------



## Music City Mama

lovethattink said:


> SWW would be starting. JAT made a video on honor.



Thanks for posting this. I watched about a minute and stopped because I could tell it was something I want to watch with the family when they wake up. Great memories ...*sigh*.


----------



## Wood Nymph

yulilin3 said:


> no word, at all, sorry
> If it makes you feel any better (I know it won't) they still haven't released schedules for entertainment at AK for Memorial Day weekend, they actually haven't released entertainment schedule for DHS either for that weekend. So we  are still waiting for times for dates in the next 14 days.
> EDIT TO ADD: Just noticed your DHS day, June 4th will def. not have any type of fireworks because they have a private party at DHS that starts right after Fantasmic!


 That is our arrival day and if I hadn't read this thread I never would have known this. Where do you find information like this?


----------



## Enna

soniam said:


> I keep a link to it in the roll call thread in the first post.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/si...-call-2016-dates-updated-through-may.3466905/
> 
> @Enna I really enjoyed it. I have done the dessert parties for Wishes and Illuminations, and this one is my favorite. I think it will be an even better viewing place with the new projections.


Thank you so much!


----------



## yulilin3

Wood Nymph said:


> That is our arrival day and if I hadn't read this thread I never would have known this. Where do you find information like this?


You mean about the events and such? I have access to the HUB (internal CM site) and so I spill the beans


----------



## yulilin3

The James Arnold Taylor video got me so emotional, plus all the memories from fb coming up...It's just hard not to get sad, SWW was ahuge part of our lives, my favorite event. I got to meet awesome Cast Members and people that are still my friends after so many years. We would catch up with people that we would only see at SWW.
It's funny during the video where JAT says "do a show go back to my dressing room and change" that would've been us, watch the show, go grab 4 cups of ice water, get back in line for the next show 
I really hope we get them back


----------



## yulilin3

Here are the pics of the two towers...


----------



## sarahann77

I know it's been posted but not finding it. I'll be there next weekend and wanting to know what are the current options for souvenir mugs or popcorn buckets for Star Wars. I know the chewie mug and the tie fighter but thought I remembered a few others.


----------



## yulilin3

sarahann77 said:


> I know it's been posted but not finding it. I'll be there next weekend and wanting to know what are the current options for souvenir mugs or popcorn buckets for Star Wars. I know the chewie mug and the tie fighter but thought I remembered a few others.


BB8 sipper cup ,Bob Fett mug and Han Solo in Carbonite popcorn bucket


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> BB8 sipper cup ,Bob Fett mug and Han Solo in Carbonite popcorn bucket



Where are the BB8 sippers right now? Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Where are the BB8 sippers right now? Thanks


I saw some at Backlot Express yesterday. I didn't pay attention anywhere else


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I saw some at Backlot Express yesterday. I didn't pay attention anywhere else



I guess they got more in. We didn't see any in March. Hopefully, I will have another chance to get one in July then. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I guess they got more in. We didn't see any in March. Hopefully, I will have another chance to get one in July then. Thanks


Yes, they keep running out and restocking.


----------



## Cluelyss

soniam said:


> I guess they got more in. We didn't see any in March. Hopefully, I will have another chance to get one in July then. Thanks


A few months ago they had them at the popcorn carts outside Launch Bay.


----------



## momof2halls

We have 10 days until our trip!  It appears the dessert party on the 28th is sold out!  Glad we bought our tickets early. Any advice?  What time would you recommend us to check in and grab a table? @yulilin3


----------



## dsimon9318

Does anybody know when they will be releasing the June schedule for the new galactic spectacular show?


----------



## Skywise

dsimon9318 said:


> Does anybody know when they will be releasing the June schedule for the new galactic spectacular show?



Nope.  These days the rule of thumb is usually 3-4 weeks before but we're now inside that window and they've only extended DHS' hours for the first week in June and not said anything about the fireworks yet(old or new)  Might mean they're trying to figure out which show they're going to run - hard to get a read on that.


----------



## pmaurer74

dsimon9318 said:


> Does anybody know when they will be releasing the June schedule for the new galactic spectacular show?


that is the big question.... no one knows


----------



## Loopster

Skywise said:


> These days the rule of thumb is usually 3-4 weeks before but we're now inside that window and they've only extended DHS' hours for the first week in June and not said anything about the fireworks yet(old or new)



Where are you seeing the extended DHS hours for the first week of June? I'm still seeing 8:30 closing every night (aside from Friday EMH nights) from May 30 into July and beyond.


----------



## mgreene2

Skywise said:


> Nope.  These days the rule of thumb is usually 3-4 weeks before but we're now inside that window and they've only extended DHS' hours for the first week in June and not said anything about the fireworks yet(old or new)  Might mean they're trying to figure out which show they're going to run - hard to get a read on that.


I don't show that DHS hours have been updated for first week in June. Still shows closing at 8:30.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ssdt hahaha. Which if you don't get the Stephen King reference, it usually means same s*** different day, for us that could be same s*** different thread. 

Of course I'm referencing the lack of anyone knowing anything that isn't about two weeks out.

I feel pretty safe for the new SW fire works since my trip isn't until the end of July.  But who really knows.

I, too, am missing star wars weekends.  Even the new sw land will pale in comparison to the fun and sense of unity those events brought about.  I'm considering the SW celebration in Orlando (I attended the Indy celebrations back in the day), but even those aren't the same as sww


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> We have 10 days until our trip!  It appears the dessert party on the 28th is sold out!  Glad we bought our tickets early. Any advice?  What time would you recommend us to check in and grab a table? @yulilin3


You can line up an hour before if you want a table toward the front of the viewing area.  I like the tables closer to the ropes because it's easier to move around



dsimon9318 said:


> Does anybody know when they will be releasing the June schedule for the new galactic spectacular show?


Like others have said,  we are all still waiting,  as soon as I our anyone has new info I update the first page


----------



## Skywise

Loopster said:


> Where are you seeing the extended DHS hours for the first week of June? I'm still seeing 8:30 closing every night (aside from Friday EMH nights) from May 30 into July and beyond.





mgreene2 said:


> I don't show that DHS hours have been updated for first week in June. Still shows closing at 8:30.



Sorry, sorry My bad - I misremembered MK's hours extension as DHS'!


----------



## Wendybird55

Hi Guys..Our next Disney trip begins June 8th (coming soon).  I've been crazy this past year with family illnesses, hospitals, Drs. and everything else that I haven't had much time to keep up with the new SW happenings at DHS. In fact I just made FP+ selections for this trip yesterday...way late for me!
Anyway, I've been trying to go thru this thread but 300+ pages is a lot.  I hope I'm not being redundant, but can anyone help with info on following:
Looks like new things will be coming Memorial Day weekend and the schedule is still not available. Are there any special SW events I should be reserving tickets for now? Dessert party?
I noticed there's going to be a Kylo Ren M&G that has FP+ but I've seen no indication of such when selecting FP+...is that also still a "waiting for to happen" thing?
Other SW M&G (Chewie, etc) are going to be in animation court yard - right? Again, will they have FP+ or just standby?
I just saw Disney Visa has a special SW meet and greet for card holders (noon to 4p?) Does anyone know where that is?
We actually first booked this trip in hopes of being there for another SWW (last year was our fist and my son loved it) but then everything changed so I'm just trying to figure out what I need to be aware of as far as SW and DHS goes for my son. My 2 goals for this trip is to experience the new SW offerings and to see AK at night.
We're gong again in October for MNSSHP & F&W so MK and EPCOT can take a bit of a back seat this trip - especially since we'll only have 5 full days.


Thanks for your help and patience.


----------



## ArielSRL

Loopster said:


> Where are you seeing the extended DHS hours for the first week of June? I'm still seeing 8:30 closing every night (aside from Friday EMH nights) from May 30 into July and beyond.





mgreene2 said:


> I don't show that DHS hours have been updated for first week in June. Still shows closing at 8:30.


Same.

ETA: I see the pp corrected.


----------



## yulilin3

Wendybird55 said:


> Hi Guys..Our next Disney trip begins June 8th (coming soon).  I've been crazy this past year with family illnesses, hospitals, Drs. and everything else that I haven't had much time to keep up with the new SW happenings at DHS. In fact I just made FP+ selections for this trip yesterday...way late for me!
> Anyway, I've been trying to go thru this thread but 300+ pages is a lot.  I hope I'm not being redundant, but can anyone help with info on following:
> Looks like new things will be coming Memorial Day weekend and the schedule is still not available. Are there any special SW events I should be reserving tickets for now? Dessert party?
> I noticed there's going to be a Kylo Ren M&G that has FP+ but I've seen no indication of such when selecting FP+...is that also still a "waiting for to happen" thing?
> Other SW M&G (Chewie, etc) are going to be in animation court yard - right? Again, will they have FP+ or just standby?
> I just saw Disney Visa has a special SW meet and greet for card holders (noon to 4p?) Does anyone know where that is?
> We actually first booked this trip in hopes of being there for another SWW (last year was our fist and my son loved it) but then everything changed so I'm just trying to figure out what I need to be aware of as far as SW and DHS goes for my son. My 2 goals for this trip is to experience the new SW offerings and to see AK at night.
> We're gong again in October for MNSSHP & F&W so MK and EPCOT can take a bit of a back seat this trip - especially since we'll only have 5 full days.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and patience.


Sorry about your struggles,  hope things are looking better 
First page has all current info
The new SW Fireworks show,  A Galactic Spectacular still has no opening date,  nothing has been announced for June yet so stay tuned
Kylo Ren and chewbacca meet inside launch bay (old animation building) they do not have fp
There's disney visa credit card meet with Kylo Ren, 11-4 inside launch bay as well
If after reading the first page you have questions let us know


----------



## Wendybird55

Thanks for the info yulilin! I'll do some more reading (hopefully today). It would be great if the Galactic Spectacular was filling the skies when we go, but if not, I figure we can catch it when we're back in October.


----------



## ErinF

Hmmmmm, Josh (EasyWDW) tweeted this just a little while ago:  "looks like star wars fireworks are only going to be scheduled on 13 nights in june the 1st, 3, 5, 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, 28, 29"

I don't know where he's received this information.
Any word on your end, @yulilin3?


----------



## BridgetR3

Are these the old or new fireworkS?


----------



## ErinF

BridgetR3 said:


> Are these the old or new fireworkS?



Someone asked him that and he said:  "i dont know when they will be switching over (not sure they do either)"


----------



## yulilin3

ErinF said:


> Hmmmmm, Josh (EasyWDW) tweeted this just a little while ago:  "looks like star wars fireworks are only going to be scheduled on 13 nights in june the 1st, 3, 5, 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, 28, 29"
> 
> I don't know where he's received this information.
> Any word on your end, @yulilin3?


not sure where he's getting that, checked the HUB on multiple tabs and no new info there, also checked MDE and the WDW site. Times for DHS for June haven't changed at all


----------



## cvjpirate

Hope the info isn't correct. If it is I will miss the fireworks this trip.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> not sure where he's getting that, checked the HUB on multiple tabs and no new info there, also checked MDE and the WDW site. Times for DHS for June haven't changed at all


Could he be assuming based on the May schedule?


----------



## Jfsag123

cvjpirate said:


> Hope the info isn't correct. If it is I will miss the fireworks this trip.



Me too! Our DHS days are 6/7 and 6/11. I am so incredibly frustrated being less than 3 weeks out from my trip and still having no idea what will be going on.


----------



## ErinF

yulilin3 said:


> not sure where he's getting that, checked the HUB on multiple tabs and no new info there, also checked MDE and the WDW site. Times for DHS for June haven't changed at all



Ok good, thanks for checking!!



cvjpirate said:


> Hope the info isn't correct. If it is I will miss the fireworks this trip.



I hope it's wrong as well, or I'll have to switch some things around at the last minute.



ArielSRL said:


> Could he be assuming based on the May schedule?



Maybe so.  I just hope he is wrong and the old rumor of new ones starting on June 5th and going nightly thereafter proves correct!


----------



## Music City Mama

cvjpirate said:


> Hope the info isn't correct. If it is I will miss the fireworks this trip.



I won't miss them entirely if this is correct, but I'll only get to see them once and/or I'm going to have rearrange my schedule yet again.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure @ArielSRL  I have a friend that works at GMR and she also does crowd control during fireworks and she was telling me just yesterday how she hopes that the new show will be every night because only doing it a couple of nights a week makes the area super crowded...so she didn't have any new info yesterday.


----------



## ArielSRL

We are okay if its true because 6/10 is our full DHS day however, like @yulilin3 said, it would probably be packed to the gills and I won't be a happy camper if that's the case.


----------



## Cluelyss

This doesn't even match the current schedule, if he was guessing based on that?


----------



## Wendy12

Ah drats, we are in the same boat. 6/11 is our afternoon/evening in DHS.


----------



## Tiggerette

I think I'll have better luck planning by a Magic 8 ball, than trying to plan by information from Disney.


----------



## blackpearl77

Our days are 6/6 and 6/11. Sure is frustrating trying to plan...


----------



## Skywise

Tiggerette said:


> I think I'll have better luck planning by a Magic 8 ball, than trying to plan by information from Disney.



"Will the new Star Wars fireworks show start June 3rd?" - Shake shake shake shake...  "Answer hazy, please try again."  ARRRGGH... It's just as bad as Disney!!!!


----------



## pmaurer74

I hope he is right, at least there may be SOMETHING when we go. I can do June 5.


----------



## preemiemama

I wonder if that means the new show is not ready yet? Maybe issues with the projectors or screens, or even finishing the new launch area? 
I'm starting to get anxious about what we will get in July- with shows and park hours all the way around!


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> This doesn't even match the current schedule, if he was guessing based on that?


Ah ok. I didn't check. Just suggested it without doing any research. Nice try, but wrong answer, apparently!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, just saw this posted on the HUB. Here's what it says
Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular (which is the current show)
June 1,3,5,8,10,12,15,17, 19,22, 24, 26 and 29.
So it looks like Sundays, Wednesdays and Fridays
All fireworks at 9:45 pm
Park closing times have updated, on fireworks nights it closes at 10 pm, the other nights at 9 pm. Only one Fantasmic! listed for the whole month of June
No word on dessert party but I'm sure they will add them to fireworks nights


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 ~ did it include a time or is it expected to be 9:45p?


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, just saw this posted on the HUB. Here's what it says
> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular (which is the current show)
> June 1,3,5,8,10,12,15,17, 19,22, 24, 26 and 29.
> So it looks like Sundays, Wednesdays and Fridays
> All fireworks at 9:45 pm


Wow, so it seems a pretty sure thing that the new show is delayed then?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ did it include a time or is it expected to be 9:45p?


yes 9:45pm confirmed



CJK said:


> Wow, so it seems a pretty sure thing that the new show is delayed then?


It looks like it but they could always just open the new show any day I guess...wow, I've never seen Disney being this inconsistent


----------



## yulilin3

Still nothing for May 29th, 30th or 31st. First post has been updated with June hours for fireworks


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> yes 9:45pm confirmed
> 
> It looks like it but they could always just open the new show any day I guess...wow, I've never seen Disney being this inconsistent


Especially when Frozen fireworks ran every night last year.

I wonder if this means DAH and Club Villain continue or just a cutback based on longer hours at AK.

If it's still the old show, then that's a lot of pyro when the AK animals are still out. 

You're so right, it's so inconsistent and strange.


----------



## Music City Mama

Only one Fantasmic! listed each night for all of June? What the heck is going on?

I was going to probably do the dessert party if it was the new fireworks (because of the projections), but probably won't for the old fireworks. I'm so sick of all of this uncertainty.


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like it but they could always just open the new show any day I guess...wow, I've never seen Disney being this inconsistent


As always, thanks for keeping us in the loop. Three months ago, we naively planned a quick trip to the world for early June. I was so sure that we'd get to see some of the new stuff in Animal Kingdom and DHS. I even had hope of FEA or Soarin' at that time. Now, it's looking like we'll get the night time Safari, Captain Phasma's march, SWAGFFA and not much else. I guess we'll know more about the Jungle Book show on Friday? Disney obviously owes us nothing and it's not a big deal in the big scheme of things, but I kind of wish we could delay the trip.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tiggerette said:


> I think I'll have better luck planning by a Magic 8 ball, than trying to plan by information from Disney.


I've thought many times about retrofitting a Magic 8 Ball with Mickey ears... ...


----------



## yulilin3

My thoughts right now is that these fireworks times are a placeholder, just a way to release hours for people to plan for fireworks and they could always just say "ok you are getting the new show instead of the old one"
I just checked the WDW site and nothing has been posted so it's only available to see on the HUB. On there it still says that the new show is opening in June but I wouldn't trust that at all.
One Fantasmic! a night is crazy to me, I have a feeling these times will change again, maybe nt the fireworks times but the closing times and F!.
On the events page on the HUB it shows that Club Villain is being torn down (just the show not the building) starting on the 29th. They are actually using that space for the special events after hours party on June 4th. We will see what happens after that with Sunset Showcase (hoping to see the rumored SW show in there)


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, just saw this posted on the HUB. Here's what it says
> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular (which is the current show)



Maybe they're keeping the name of the show the same?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Maybe they're keeping the name of the show the same?


They are basically using the same name just dropping the Simphony in the Stars...the new show is called Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular, the old show Symphony in the Stars A Galactic Spectacular...people just want so see fireworks I'm sure most don't care what you call it


----------



## Cluelyss

@yulilin3 or anyone else - we will be in HS on 6/1 and are excited to catch the old show one last time! We will have friends joining us for the evening that will likely not want to do the dessert party, so where would be a good spot to watch the fireworks....and how far in advance would we need to arrive? DH and I watched from Echo Lake in Feb and while the view was great, we didn't feel like we heard the music enough from that location. So looking for a spot probably somewhere on Hollywood Blvd? Any suggestions?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> My thoughts right now is that these fireworks times are a placeholder, just a way to release hours for people to plan for fireworks and they could always just say "ok you are getting the new show instead of the old one"
> I just checked the WDW site and nothing has been posted so it's only available to see on the HUB. On there it still says that the new show is opening in June but I wouldn't trust that at all.
> One Fantasmic! a night is crazy to me, I have a feeling these times will change again, maybe nt the fireworks times but the closing times and F!.
> On the events page on the HUB it shows that Club Villain is being torn down (just the show not the building) starting on the 29th. They are actually using that space for the special events after hours party on June 4th. We will see what happens after that with Sunset Showcase (hoping to see the rumored SW show in there)


They've often started with only one F! posted at first and then added another for busy times, but this seems REALLY LATE. :-/


----------



## Tiggerette

Thanks Yulilin! We have a bunch of Star Wars fans coming in early June, and your info helps us to prep for potential last-minute dessert ADRs. It seems like the odds of successful navigating our ADRs/ Fastpasses in time (based on Disney info) is 3,720 to 1. I'm hopeful our plans will be _quite operational_ by the time our friends arrive!

Thanks again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They've often started with only one F! posted at first and then added another for busy times, but this seems REALLY LATE. :-/



As if they don't know the busy times well enough by now.  They sure make it seem that way.   

My thoughts are it is simply the cost saving cut backs that are still going around.  Perhaps they are hoping that Shanghai will start off with a bang and all those directives will be eased back.


----------



## Chevy

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, just saw this posted on the HUB. Here's what it says
> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular (which is the current show)
> June 1,3,5,8,10,12,15,17, 19,22, 24, 26 and 29.
> So it looks like Sundays, Wednesdays and Fridays
> All fireworks at 9:45 pm
> Park closing times have updated, on fireworks nights it closes at 10 pm, the other nights at 9 pm. Only one Fantasmic! listed for the whole month of June
> No word on dessert party but I'm sure they will add them to fireworks nights




Well darn, we were planning on going on the 25th.  Off to see if I can rearrange all our plans...


----------



## cvjpirate

If these times are right guess I will not be seeing them this year.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> @yulilin3 or anyone else - we will be in HS on 6/1 and are excited to catch the old show one last time! We will have friends joining us for the evening that will likely not want to do the dessert party, so where would be a good spot to watch the fireworks....and how far in advance would we need to arrive? DH and I watched from Echo Lake in Feb and while the view was great, we didn't feel like we heard the music enough from that location. So looking for a spot probably somewhere on Hollywood Blvd? Any suggestions?


I agree with you on the sound, my old favorite spot (Echo Lake) is not cutting it anymore. I do have a new favorite spot but it's really close to GMR and your neck might hurt but the fireworks are right above you and the sound is amazing. Basically anywhere from the 2 towers over toward the stage is good. Last time I saw them was close to the ropes between the stage and the Animation Arch. Again it's real close but you don't miss a burst



Tiggerette said:


> Thanks Yulilin! We have a bunch of Star Wars fans coming in early June, and your info helps us to prep for potential last-minute dessert ADRs. It seems like the odds of successful navigating our ADRs/ Fastpasses in time (based on Disney info) is 3,720 to 1. I'm hopeful our plans will be _quite operational_ by the time our friends arrive!
> 
> Thanks again!


This made me smile even though of all the uncertainty 



Chevy said:


> Well darn, we were planning on going on the 25th.  Off to see if I can rearrange all our plans...


I know it's a pain but be as flexible as you can, anything can happen at this point with Disney


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> If these times are right guess I will not be seeing them this year.


----------



## helenb

Anyone think that maybe all of this info is a placeholder, and they will give us the new name and actual dates on May 20 (when they said there would be an announcement)? And then the ability to book the dessert parties shortly afterward?


----------



## Dittz

I am liking this info. We are there on the 3rd. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for a desert party now!!  This surprise trip is looking good. 16 days and my son still doesn't know he's going to Disney!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

helenb said:


> Anyone think that maybe all of this info is a placeholder, and they will give us the new name and actual dates on May 20 (when they said there would be an announcement)? And then the ability to book the dessert parties shortly afterward?


I posted that a couple of posts back...time will tell


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 ~ how early do you suggest getting to your new fave spot for fireworks? And, does everyone still remain seated in this area?

I'm beginning to think having no plans was the best plan... plugged in the fireworks scheduling and realized I should make a dinner reservation for Father's Day! Oops !


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ how early do you suggest getting to your new fave spot for fireworks? And, does everyone still remain seated in this area?
> 
> I'm beginning to think having no plans was the best plan... plugged in the fireworks scheduling and realized I should make a dinner reservation for Father's Day! Oops !


I watched them fro that spot last Saturday and got to the spot at 9:20pm for 9:45pm still space but people were not sitting, definitely more packed now that they don't do them every night.
No plan is good, or plan to be very flexible


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I agree with you on the sound, my old favorite spot (Echo Lake) is not cutting it anymore. I do have a new favorite spot but it's really close to GMR and your neck might hurt but the fireworks are right above you and the sound is amazing. Basically anywhere from the 2 towers over toward the stage is good. Last time I saw them was close to the ropes between the stage and the Animation Arch. Again it's real close but you don't miss a burst


Awesome, thanks so much! Is this a pretty crowded spot? How far in advance would you think we'd need to arrive?? We will have 8 people we'll need room for 

ETA: Just saw you answered this above


----------



## yulilin3

from that spot I also saw why they close GMR early, a live chunk fell down right in front of the entrance


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> from that spot I also saw why they close GMR early, a live chunk fell down right in front of the entrance


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> My thoughts right now is that these fireworks times are a placeholder, just a way to release hours for people to plan for fireworks and they could always just say "ok you are getting the new show instead of the old one"
> I just checked the WDW site and nothing has been posted so it's only available to see on the HUB. On there it still says that the new show is opening in June but I wouldn't trust that at all.
> One Fantasmic! a night is crazy to me, I have a feeling these times will change again, maybe nt the fireworks times but the closing times and F!.
> On the events page on the HUB it shows that Club Villain is being torn down (just the show not the building) starting on the 29th. They are actually using that space for the special events after hours party on June 4th. We will see what happens after that with Sunset Showcase (hoping to see the rumored SW show in there)



Thanks for the heads up.  I still don't see the fireworks listed, but at least the hours for the first week in June have been extended somewhat on the WDW site.


----------



## Dreamin192

Ugh. We leave in 8 days and I hate that I still don't have a full schedule for our time there. We booked the dessert party on the 25th since it's the only day it would work on the current schedule. If they extend it there are other days that will work better...I hate this waiting till the last minute stuff on a positive note, yay for finally seeing if/when the fireworks will be extended!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I still don't see the fireworks listed, but at least the hours for the first week in June have been extended somewhat on the WDW site.


just checked and they might be updating the site, the current fireworks show is not coming up for the dates in May


----------



## yulilin3

Update on the HUB for May: Fireworks on the 29th and 30th, same time 9:45pm no fireworks on May 31st


----------



## yulilin3

Update on the WDW site: Current fireworks show now showing for June, same dates as reported earlier


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> Update on the HUB for May: Fireworks on the 29th and 30th, same time 9:45pm no fireworks on May 31st


YAY! We're there on the 30th.  Thanks!


----------



## Axe

yulilin3 said:


> Update on the WDW site: Current fireworks show now showing for June, same dates as reported earlier



Kinda stinks, they release this late.  I'm sure some folks will be able to switch their itinerary if they happen to have planned HS on a non production day.  For us, I'm afraid we have too many reservations to make the switch this late in the game. 

I wonder what they will have planned on the off nights....nothing?


----------



## cvjpirate

so unless i change days for MGM i will not see the fireworks this year. Not sure I want to gamble changing everything around for two days with two different parks


----------



## hiroMYhero

cvjpirate said:


> so unless i change days for MGM i will not see the fireworks this year. Not sure I want to gamble changing everything around for two days with two different parks


If you are planning on Epcot, you can walk out through International Gateway after Illuminations and catch the fireworks from the Epcot > DHS pathway or maybe even make it to outside of the Studios gates.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are planning on Epcot, you can walk out through International Gateway after Illuminations and catch the fireworks from the Epcot > DHS pathway or maybe even make it to outside of the Studios gates.


Good idea. I've done the walk from IG to DHS in 20 minutes, cutting through Boardwalk via the pool. It can be done if you are close to the IG during Illuminations


----------



## ArielSRL

Thanks for all the updates. Like I posted earlier, we'll be there Friday the 10th but I'm sure with it being a fireworks night AND PM EMH, it's gonna be a rough one. Our last night in Disney. We'll go out with a bang!

Wednesday is our Disney Springs night. Wonder if we would want to hop over to DHS to catch the fireworks that night too....hmmmm...


----------



## jknc

So is the rumor of the new fireworks show starting on 6.5 dead?


----------



## yulilin3

jknc said:


> So is the rumor of the new fireworks show starting on 6.5 dead?


At this point it looks like it. 
I'm hoping we get an update on the 20th.
From what I'm hearing, is that they haven't received some components of the new show and that is why is delayed.  Again just rumors at this point


----------



## jknc

So no ROL, no new SW fireworks and no FEA?
Dear May travelers, I now feel your pain. 
The struggle is real.


----------



## 3smithboys

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are planning on Epcot, you can walk out through International Gateway after Illuminations and catch the fireworks from the Epcot > DHS pathway or maybe even make it to outside of the Studios gates.



We have all of our FP's for EP the evening of June 29th; however, that is the only day that we would be able to see the SW fireworks.  If we walk over the way that Hiro suggests above, is there a place we can hear the music?  Where would be the best place to go to watch?


----------



## PopGirl26

jknc said:


> So no ROL, no new SW fireworks and no FEA?
> Dear May travelers, I now feel your pain.
> The struggle is real.



Don't forget, we early June people are also missing Soarin' Around the World...


----------



## Chevy

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, just saw this posted on the HUB. Here's what it says
> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular (which is the current show)
> June 1,3,5,8,10,12,15,17, 19,22, 24, 26 and 29.
> So it looks like Sundays, Wednesdays and Fridays



I'm curious, is it better to watch the fireworks on a day with morning EMH (Sunday) or evening EMH (Friday)?  

Wednesday is the day we switch hotels (split stay) so we won't be in a park that day, though I guess we could try to watch from outside the gate as a last resort.

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

3smithboys said:


> We have all of our FP's for EP the evening of June 29th; however, that is the only day that we would be able to see the SW fireworks.  If we walk over the way that Hiro suggests above, is there a place we can hear the music?  Where would be the best place to go to watch?


The music is not pumped outside the park so the best way would be to be inside, if you can't then watch from anywhere along the lake after you walk under the overpass or by the flags close to the boat docks,  find a video of the Fireworks l on YouTube and play it.  The music will not be perfectly synced but at least it's something


----------



## yulilin3

Chevy said:


> I'm curious, is it better to watch the fireworks on a day with morning EMH (Sunday) or evening EMH (Friday)?
> 
> Wednesday is the day we switch hotels (split stay) so we won't be in a park that day, though I guess we could try to watch from outside the gate as a last resort.
> 
> Thanks!


Evening emh will be more crowded


----------



## jknc

PopGirl26 said:


> Don't forget, we early June people are also missing Soarin' Around the World...




True, but at least the rumor of the old film starting Memorial Day weekend is still active.


----------



## 3smithboys

yulilin3 said:


> The music is not pumped outside the park so the best way would be to be inside, if you can't then watch from anywhere along the lake after you walk under the overpass or by the flags close to the boat docks,  find a video of the Fireworks l on YouTube and play it.  The music will not be perfectly synced but at least it's something



@yulilin3 Thanks... hmmm, so I have to decide.... we have an "extra" night where we were doing either HS or EP for a 2nd night.  We decided to do EP just because we were going to wander around WS after using our FP.  We will be going back to EP another day and have the same FP's booked again. We've not seen the SW fireworks.... do you think it's worth moving things around to be inside the park??


----------



## yulilin3

3smithboys said:


> @yulilin3 Thanks... hmmm, so I have to decide.... we have an "extra" night where we were doing either HS or EP for a 2nd night.  We decided to do EP just because we were going to wander around WS after using our FP.  We will be going back to EP another day and have the same FP's booked again. We've not seen the SW fireworks.... do you think it's worth moving things around to be inside the park??


The sw fireworks are the best fireworks show on property, and I'm not the only one to say this.  A HUGE part of it is the music,  it's much better to watch from the inside


----------



## 3smithboys

yulilin3 said:


> The sw fireworks are the best fireworks show on property, and I'm not the only one to say this.  A HUGE part of it is the music,  it's much better to watch from the inside



Sold!  Off to change my FP's... DH even agreed (and said yes to the dessert party if it becomes available!  )


----------



## grimgrinnin

Anyone venture a guess on if they'll offer dessert parties for the latest dates just announced?

grim


----------



## jknc

yulilin3 said:


> The sw fireworks are the best fireworks show on property, and I'm not the only one to say this.  A HUGE part of it is the music,  it's much better to watch from the inside



Ill vouch for this post.


----------



## yulilin3

grimgrinnin said:


> Anyone venture a guess on if they'll offer dessert parties for the latest dates just announced?
> 
> grim


My guess is that they will start booking dessert parties tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## Momtwofour

3smithboys said:


> Sold!  Off to change my FP's... DH even agreed (and said yes to the dessert party if it becomes available!  )


Agree!!! We hopped back to HS last June to see them and were SO glad we did!!! Best I have ever seen and the music enhanced it!!! You will not be sorry!!!!!


----------



## 3smithboys

Now I'm just trying to figure out how to change my FP's.... I can't figure out how to change them from one park to another... sigh.... Disney, you sure are not making this easy!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

3smithboys said:


> Now I'm just trying to figure out how to change my FP's.... I can't figure out how to change them from one park to another... sigh.... Disney, you sure are not making this easy!!!


If using the app, go to the "+" and choose date and park. Continue from there.


----------



## jknc

3smithboys said:


> Now I'm just trying to figure out how to change my FP's.... I can't figure out how to change them from one park to another... sigh.... Disney, you sure are not making this easy!!!



I'm trying to figure out how to add a day to our tickets?
I buy from 3rd party seller, can 
I call Disney to add a day or must we wait until arrival?

I apologize for straying far off topic.

Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

jknc said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to add a day to our tickets?
> I buy from 3rd party seller, can
> I call Disney to add a day or must we wait until arrival?
> 
> I apologize for straying far off topic.
> 
> Thank you


You have to wait. Enter a park and then go to Guest Relations inside the park. They will bridge the pricing for you as long as you upgrade after entering a park.


----------



## 3smithboys

hiroMYhero said:


> If using the app, go to the "+" and choose date and park. Continue from there.



I must be doing something wrong... When I am on the app, I went to the + and then to the 3 FP's that I have for EP.... it will only let me change them within EP and not over to HS.


----------



## lovethattink

3smithboys said:


> I must be doing something wrong... When I am on the app, I went to the + and then to the 3 FP's that I have for EP.... it will only let me change them within EP and not over to HS.



You have to delete those all first, individually. Takes a while. Then start all over with new park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

3smithboys said:


> I must be doing something wrong... When I am on the app, I went to the + and then to the 3 FP's that I have for EP.... it will only let me change them within EP and not over to HS.


After the "+" go to the specific date and then choose Studios.

It will give you a Warning but keep continuing. You don't want to select Epcot because you want Studios FPs.


----------



## 3smithboys

hiroMYhero said:


> After the "+" go to the specific date and then choose Studios.
> 
> It will give you a Warning but keep continuing. You don't want to select Epcot because you want Studios FPs.



Thanks so much!  We were able to figure it out and change them!


----------



## misse336

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, just saw this posted on the HUB. Here's what it says
> Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular (which is the current show)
> June 1,3,5,8,10,12,15,17, 19,22, 24, 26 and 29.
> So it looks like Sundays, Wednesdays and Fridays
> All fireworks at 9:45 pm
> Park closing times have updated, on fireworks nights it closes at 10 pm, the other nights at 9 pm. Only one Fantasmic! listed for the whole month of June
> No word on dessert party but I'm sure they will add them to fireworks nights



So the only day during our trip that we can go is on a day that there are EMH.  It is also the least recommended park that day.  Since we're not onsite we won't be able to take advantage of EMH.  What are the chances that their are any JTA times left for my three kids if we go to HS on an EMH morning, but arrive at regular park opening?  The kids have never been to HS before and we don't have park hoppers.  This trip has become beyond frustrating with everything being taken away and/or changed around.


----------



## hiroMYhero

misse336 said:


> So the only day during our trip that we can go is on a day that there are EMH.  It is also the least recommended park that day.  Since we're not onsite we won't be able to take advantage of EMH.  What are the chances that their are any JTA times left for my three kids if we go to HS on an EMH morning, but arrive at regular park opening?  The kids have never been to HS before and we don't have park hoppers.  This trip has become beyond frustrating with everything being taken away and/or changed around.


JTA is running 20 sessions each day and that should continue in June. Arrive at least 45 minutes before park opening and wait near one of the tapstiles on the left. Head straight to sign-ups with your kids. 

*25-minute shows near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
10:10, 10:40, 11:10 & 11:40am, 12:10, 12:40, 1:10, 1:40, 2:10, 2:40, 3:10, 3:40, 4:10, 4:40, 5:10, 5:40, 6:10, 6:40, 7:10 & 7:40pmVisit Indiana Jones Adventure Outpost early in the day to reserve a spot in the training. Participants ages 4-12 must be present to register. Space is limited.*

There should be openings in the later shows. You'd need to set aside an hour ~ arrive 30 minutes prior to the session and 25 minutes for the session itself.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

If this is confirmed, it totally throws off everything. Anyone know the best way to get from AK to HS.....


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rivergirl2005 said:


> If this is confirmed, it totally throws off everything. Anyone know the best way to get from AK to HS.....


There are "park to park" buses.


----------



## misse336

hiroMYhero said:


> JTA is running 20 sessions each day and that should continue in June. Arrive at least 45 minutes before park opening and wait near one of the tapstiles on the left. Head straight to sign-ups with your kids.
> 
> *25-minute shows near Star Tours - The Adventures Continue
> 10:10, 10:40, 11:10 & 11:40am, 12:10, 12:40, 1:10, 1:40, 2:10, 2:40, 3:10, 3:40, 4:10, 4:40, 5:10, 5:40, 6:10, 6:40, 7:10 & 7:40pmVisit Indiana Jones Adventure Outpost early in the day to reserve a spot in the training. Participants ages 4-12 must be present to register. Space is limited.*
> 
> There should be openings in the later shows. You'd need to set aside an hour ~ arrive 30 minutes prior to the session and 25 minutes for the session itself.



Thanks!  I am glad to hear that there will still more than likely be openings for JTA when EMH are over, even if they are later in the day.

I'm still trying to figure out what to do.  If I move things around I'm going to loose my ADR for the princess lunch at Epcot for my daughter and loose all of the FP+ that I just made for Epcot.  Not to mention going to the least recommended park of the day.  This whole thing is a mess to say the least.  Planning everything so far in advance and then having things change so you have to try and change all of your ADRs and FP+ is a nightmare.


----------



## Supermom3

yulilin3 said:


> I agree with you on the sound, my old favorite spot (Echo Lake) is not cutting it anymore. I do have a new favorite spot but it's really close to GMR and your neck might hurt but the fireworks are right above you and the sound is amazing. Basically anywhere from the 2 towers over toward the stage is good. Last time I saw them was close to the ropes between the stage and the Animation Arch. Again it's real close but you don't miss a burst



Do you think this area will be possible to get a good spot after Fantasmic! or am I better off seeing the 10:30 F! show. We are planning on being there on Friday, May 27th which is an evening EMH with Saturday, May 28th as a back up plan,


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> My thoughts right now is that these fireworks times are a placeholder, just a way to release hours for people to plan for fireworks and they could always just say "ok you are getting the new show instead of the old one"
> I just checked the WDW site and nothing has been posted so it's only available to see on the HUB. On there it still says that the new show is opening in June but I wouldn't trust that at all.
> One Fantasmic! a night is crazy to me, I have a feeling these times will change again, maybe nt the fireworks times but the closing times and F!.
> On the events page on the HUB it shows that Club Villain is being torn down (just the show not the building) starting on the 29th. They are actually using that space for the special events after hours party on June 4th. We will see what happens after that with Sunset Showcase (hoping to see the rumored SW show in there)


I'm definitely with you on the placeholder. The dates for the fireworks are weird to me.

Fantasmic one time a night is a #ThanksShanghai

Interesting that club villain is going away it seemed popular and people liked it. I wish I got to try it once. Interested to see what comes next though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> I'm definitely with you on the placeholder. The dates for the fireworks are weird to me.
> 
> Fantasmic one time a night is a #ThanksShanghai
> 
> Interesting that club villain is going away it seemed popular and people liked it. I wish I got to try it once. Interested to see what comes next though.


Ryan, nothing on the Rumors board regarding the "new" fireworks? I was hoping we'd be there late enough in June to see them.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Ryan, nothing on the Rumors board regarding the "new" fireworks? I was hoping we'd be there late enough in June to see them.


Nothing since I heard the June 5th opening date rumor. This fireworks show must be under tight wraps.


----------



## Lupeix

A question about the VISA meet and greet, is there a long line? We are going first week of july and since we have Disney VISA and DS loves Kylo Ren I wanted to do it, I was wondring which time is best in terms of not having to wait too much
thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Lupeix said:


> A question about the VISA meet and greet, is there a long line? We are going first week of july and since we have Disney VISA and DS loves Kylo Ren I wanted to do it, I was wondring which time is best in terms of not having to wait too much
> thanks!


 We were there around 330 on a Saturday in February, and were the only ones in line.


----------



## yulilin3

Rivergirl2005 said:


> If this is confirmed, it totally throws off everything. Anyone know the best way to get from AK to HS.....


it's already confirmed since it's on the WDW site, not to say they might change/add things. 



misse336 said:


> Thanks!  I am glad to hear that there will still more than likely be openings for JTA when EMH are over, even if they are later in the day.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what to do.  If I move things around I'm going to loose my ADR for the princess lunch at Epcot for my daughter and loose all of the FP+ that I just made for Epcot.  Not to mention going to the least recommended park of the day.  This whole thing is a mess to say the least.  Planning everything so far in advance and then having things change so you have to try and change all of your ADRs and FP+ is a nightmare.


I'm sorry it's so hard, the only thing you can do is try and move them around, if not prioritize what you want to do and try not to stress too much about it



Supermom3 said:


> Do you think this area will be possible to get a good spot after Fantasmic! or am I better off seeing the 10:30 F! show. We are planning on being there on Friday, May 27th which is an evening EMH with Saturday, May 28th as a back up plan,


I would do second Fantasmic! It'll be easier to get to without rushing



rteetz said:


> I'm definitely with you on the placeholder. The dates for the fireworks are weird to me.
> 
> Fantasmic one time a night is a #ThanksShanghai
> 
> Interesting that club villain is going away it seemed popular and people liked it. I wish I got to try it once. Interested to see what comes next though.


I thought so too until last night a friend that works at DHS told me that the order on some items for the show had not arrived yet and that they were going to be postponed, and that's why the released the times for the old show...of course I take everything someone tells me as a rumor until Disney confirms.




Lupeix said:


> A question about the VISA meet and greet, is there a long line? We are going first week of july and since we have Disney VISA and DS loves Kylo Ren I wanted to do it, I was wondring which time is best in terms of not having to wait too much
> thanks!


The meet and greet is from 11am to 4pm. I've seen people lining up at 11am to meet him, I've never waited more than 10 minutes and I usually go around 3pm. Remember that it must be a Disney Visa Chase Credit Card


----------



## msmama

Lupeix said:


> A question about the VISA meet and greet, is there a long line? We are going first week of july and since we have Disney VISA and DS loves Kylo Ren I wanted to do it, I was wondring which time is best in terms of not having to wait too much
> thanks!


I've done it twice.  Once with a 25 minute wait, the other time we were the only ones in line.  I'd venture to guess it was mid-dayish both times.  

A year ago today we did the SWW VIP day.  I've had a lot of good days at WDW over the years, but I'd venture to say that one right up there at the top!!  It was exhausting, 5 am - 10 pm day and the kid was SUPER SICK the next day, but I'm sad it's something we'll never get to do again.


----------



## LindaOwl1

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are planning on Epcot, you can walk out through International Gateway after Illuminations and catch the fireworks from the Epcot > DHS pathway or maybe even make it to outside of the Studios gates.



Thank you!!    This is what we will do instead of trying to change out all ADRs & FP+ for 2 days!  And will not need to get hoppers just for this if we stay outside the HS gates.  How is the view from there?  Will we miss a big part of the fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

LindaOwl1 said:


> Thank you!!    This is what we will do instead of trying to change out all ADRs & FP+ for 2 days!  And will not need to get hoppers just for this if we stay outside the HS gates.  How is the view from there?  Will we miss a big part of the fireworks?


the view of the fireworks from outside the gates is great, standing by the boat docks close to the flags (there's about 3 benches there) but you will not hear the music and that's a HUGE part of the fireworks show. You can always pull up a video and stat it at the right time to get some of the music


----------



## jbish

Un-freaking-believable.  You plan and plan and plan - and then there are parts that were ordered and haven't arrived and now it could potentially delay the new fireworks show by a month??  AND, fireworks will only be on certain days???   If Disney didn't make early planning such a crucial part of your experience, then I could handle this.  As it is, my original plans needed to change because my first-day MK day (Tues 6/14) turned into an Early Morning Magic day.  Fine.  We switched to HS - my kids are really into Star Wars now so this works out well.  Early indications seemed like we should have fireworks every night.  Kids love the SW soundtrack, so this is great.  Now it turns out there will likely be no fireworks that night.  Are you kidding me????  Fortunately, we do have park hoppers (again, not something I normally spring for - I'm frugal), so at this point, I think we'll just have to hop over on another night.  #firstworldproblems 

Okay, here's my question - can someone give me a good run down of what's offered during the dessert party?  Generally I do not like to pay extra when I'm already paying an arm and a leg to get into WDW already.  However, I see alcohol is offered so that might help justify the price as DH and I couldn't possibly eat $69 worth of sweets - my kids on the other hand.....  What kinds of drinks and desserts do they have?  (Sorry if this info is somewhere - I just never paid attention as I was not really considering the party as a viable option for us.)  If fireworks are not going to be offered every night, seems like we should assume the nights that they do as being extra crowded.  Will it be worth it to pay for these seats?


----------



## DisMom829

Are the dessert parties open for June bookings?


----------



## MinnieMSue

jbish said:


> Un-freaking-believable.  You plan and plan and plan - and then there are parts that were ordered and haven't arrived and now it could potentially delay the new fireworks show by a month??  AND, fireworks will only be on certain days???   If Disney didn't make early planning such a crucial part of your experience, then I could handle this.  As it is, my original plans needed to change because my first-day MK day (Tues 6/14) turned into an Early Morning Magic day.  Fine.  We switched to HS - my kids are really into Star Wars now so this works out well.  Early indications seemed like we should have fireworks every night.  Kids love the SW soundtrack, so this is great.  Now it turns out there will likely be no fireworks that night.  Are you kidding me????  Fortunately, we do have park hoppers (again, not something I normally spring for - I'm frugal), so at this point, I think we'll just have to hop over on another night.  #firstworldproblems
> 
> Okay, here's my question - can someone give me a good run down of what's offered during the dessert party?  Generally I do not like to pay extra when I'm already paying an arm and a leg to get into WDW already.  However, I see alcohol is offered so that might help justify the price as DH and I couldn't possibly eat $69 worth of sweets - my kids on the other hand.....  What kinds of drinks and desserts do they have?  (Sorry if this info is somewhere - I just never paid attention as I was not really considering the party as a viable option for us.)  If fireworks are not going to be offered every night, seems like we should assume the nights that they do as being extra crowded.  Will it be worth it to pay for these seats?



No seats at dessert party.  Just tables you stand at. There were 4 different alcoholic drinks I believe. They had the usual cupcakes and cookies. Also had cheeses and some fruit which was nice. They had the frozen ice cream novelties like Mickey bars. Kids could grab canned pop and water. Also they had flavored lemonade at anon alcohol table. There was a lot of stuff to eat so I am sure I am forgetting a lot.


----------



## Cluelyss

MinnieMSue said:


> No seats at dessert party.  Just tables you stand at. There were 4 different alcoholic drinks I believe. They had the usual cupcakes and cookies. Also had cheeses and some fruit which was nice. They had the frozen ice cream novelties like Mickey bars. Kids could grab canned pop and water. Also they had flavored lemonade at anon alcohol table. There was a lot of stuff to eat so I am sure I am forgetting a lot.


Post #7231 a few pages back has a review of the dessert party 

ETA: Meant to reply to @jbish's post!


----------



## MinnieMSue

DisMom829 said:


> Are the dessert parties open for June bookings?



Not when I looked a few minutes ago


----------



## Cluelyss

DisMom829 said:


> Are the dessert parties open for June bookings?


No word if they will be offered beyond 5/28 yet....


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> Un-freaking-believable.  You plan and plan and plan - and then there are parts that were ordered and haven't arrived and now it could potentially delay the new fireworks show by a month??  AND, fireworks will only be on certain days???   If Disney didn't make early planning such a crucial part of your experience, then I could handle this.  As it is, my original plans needed to change because my first-day MK day (Tues 6/14) turned into an Early Morning Magic day.  Fine.  We switched to HS - my kids are really into Star Wars now so this works out well.  Early indications seemed like we should have fireworks every night.  Kids love the SW soundtrack, so this is great.  Now it turns out there will likely be no fireworks that night.  Are you kidding me????  Fortunately, we do have park hoppers (again, not something I normally spring for - I'm frugal), so at this point, I think we'll just have to hop over on another night.  #firstworldproblems
> 
> Okay, here's my question - can someone give me a good run down of what's offered during the dessert party?  Generally I do not like to pay extra when I'm already paying an arm and a leg to get into WDW already.  However, I see alcohol is offered so that might help justify the price as DH and I couldn't possibly eat $69 worth of sweets - my kids on the other hand.....  What kinds of drinks and desserts do they have?  (Sorry if this info is somewhere - I just never paid attention as I was not really considering the party as a viable option for us.)  If fireworks are not going to be offered every night, seems like we should assume the nights that they do as being extra crowded.  Will it be worth it to pay for these seats?


Here's my review Official  Everything SW at DHS Thread,Fireworks/Fantasmic! Dessert Party  & Enhancements Coming Soon like others have already pointed out there's no seats but you do have a reserved viewing area and it will help with the crowds. Most people who have done this dessert party say it's worth it 


DisMom829 said:


> Are the dessert parties open for June bookings?


Not yet


----------



## jessicag13

jbish said:


> If Disney didn't make early planning such a crucial part of your experience, then I could handle this.


that's definitely my biggest issue too- if they expect you to book dining 6 months in advance, that requires you to know which parks you'll be in which days, which is kind of ridiculous. so for Disney to NOT know details (and/or let US know) about something even one month ahead of time... that's definitely annoying.


----------



## jbish

Cluelyss said:


> Post #7231 a few pages back has a review of the dessert party
> 
> ETA: Meant to reply to @jbish's post!


Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

msmama said:


> A year ago today we did the SWW VIP day.  I've had a lot of good days at WDW over the years, but I'd venture to say that one right up there at the top!!



Same here!!! Will miss those weekends for sure. I am looking forward to the new lands though. While it won't be the same, of course, I'd venture to say it will be better in many important ways.


----------



## jbish

yulilin3 said:


> Here's my review Official  Everything SW at DHS Thread,Fireworks/Fantasmic! Dessert Party  & Enhancements Coming Soon like others have already pointed out there's no seats but you do have a reserved viewing area and it will help with the crowds. Most people who have done this dessert party say it's worth it


Great info, as always. Thanks!!


----------



## jknc

Disney has forced our family to choose between dinner at O'hana or Star Wars Fireworks.
A true life or death decision indeed.


----------



## cvjpirate

I have chosen not to change my plans to accommodate the fireworks schedule. As much as I would like to, I just can't move everything around that I have planed on this short noticed. 

Long time a go in a galaxy far far away the evil empire was defeated and every May and June the Republic would rejoice and celebrate for 4 weekends in a row. With all the Jedi killed or in hiding it left a void in the galaxy for Darth Mau to move in with the 1st Order to reclaim the galaxy and bring order back to the force. They created a weapon that destroyed the Republic and brought order back to the Galaxy taking away the celebrations.  A small band or rebels now fight the 1st order in search for the one true Jedi that can defeat Darth Mau. You can see them fight every Sunday Monday Friday. 

Due to having to make plans 180 days out and FassPass selections 60 days out and Darth Mau just now releasing information about the Fireworks celebration it seems me and my family will not be able to join the rebels in their fight against the 1st order on those days. Bring much sadness it does. 



The Awaken Summer has been changed to the Sleep of Summer


----------



## Music City Mama

I'm so torn on whether to start changing my days/ADRs/FPs.

It would be just my luck that I move everything, only for Disney to announce on Friday that they will have fireworks every night, not just those 3 days that have so far been put on their calendar. Also, I would really like to know if EE will actually be open at night at AK since they haven't released FPs for it past the 7:30-8:30 hour (but have for the other attractions). If not, then I probably don't need 2 nights at AK and can do just one. 

So, it sounds like main components of this "Awaken Summer" stuff they've hyped/promoted for months (namely ROL and the SW fireworks) won't even happen until July at the earliest? That's pretty shameful.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I'm so torn on whether to start changing my days/ADRs/FPs.
> 
> It would be just my luck that I move everything, only for Disney to announce on Friday that they will have fireworks every night, not just those 3 days that have so far been put on their calendar. Also, I would really like to know if EE will actually be open at night at AK since they haven't released FPs for it past the 7:30-8:30 hour (but have for the other attractions). If not, then I probably don't need 2 nights at AK and can do just one.
> 
> So, it sounds like main components of this "Awaken Summer" stuff they've hyped/promoted for months (namely ROL and the SW fireworks) won't even happen until July at the earliest? That's pretty shameful.


it's a mess...
I can tell you my theory on EE. Both on the WDW site and on the HUB it shows EE closing at 11pm starting May  27th. On MDE it still shows closing at 6:30pm. I believe they will open up fp on the 20th or whenever they are going to open them and I believe it will be open all the time and not close for the JB show.
That's my theory.


----------



## Loopster

We've never seen the "old" fireworks so it's a must do this trip. My worry is trying to figure out which day to go (the day I had planned for DHS doesn't have them scheduled), rearranging plans, and then the day I choose the fireworks will get rained out. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknc said:


> Disney has forced our family to choose between dinner at O'hana or Star Wars Fireworks.
> A true life or death decision indeed.


I'd give up Ohana in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Mom2J&J

We'll be coming into the park that evening to see the fireworks, but don't plan to do the dessert party.  Any tips on best places to sit/stand for fireworks viewing and how far in advance we need to plan on snagging our spot?


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2J&J said:


> We'll be coming into the park that evening to see the fireworks, but don't plan to do the dessert party.  Any tips on best places to sit/stand for fireworks viewing and how far in advance we need to plan on snagging our spot?


Best spot anywhere from the old tip board (Hollywood and Sunset intersection) over to center stage. Better if you are anywhere from the two projection towers toward center stage. On very busy days maybe 45 min. before the fireworks. Keep in mind that the people coming from Fantasmic will come about 15 min. before fireworks so make sure to grab your spot before then


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Best spot anywhere from the old tip board (Hollywood and Sunset intersection) over to center stage. Better if you are anywhere from the two projection towers toward center stage. On very busy days maybe 45 min. before the fireworks. Keep in mind that the people coming from Fantasmic will come about 15 min. before fireworks so make sure to grab your spot before then


This is my dilemma! We are seeing F! at 9 and because we are there on a fireworks and PM EMH night, I'm worried we won't get out to get a good FW view. More and more I'm thinking we come over on Wednesday night after Disney Springs just to see the FW. However, that takes away almost all of our DS shopping time as we have a T-Rex ADR at 5:30.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> This is my dilemma! We are seeing F! at 9 and because we are there on a fireworks and PM EMH night, I'm worried we won't get out to get a good FW view. More and more I'm thinking we come over on Wednesday night after Disney Springs just to see the FW. However, that takes away almost all of our DS shopping time as we have a T-Rex ADR at 5:30.


Ariel ~ I think you should plan on heading back for the fireworks after your T-Rex dinner. With the reduced fireworks scheduling, the 15 minutes you'll have between Fant and fireworks will put you pretty far back on Hollywood Blvd. And, if it is by chance the "new" fireworks show, you won't have a view of the projections on the theater and screens.

Also, am pretty sure you've already done a lot of pre-trip shopping!


----------



## yulilin3

For those wondering about getting from Fantasmic! to a good spot for fireworks.
If they allow you to exit F! through the left side of the theater that puts you at the entrance to the park. You can do 2 things:
cut through Mickey's of Hollywood, that will put you next to Hollywood and Vine, then walk towards Min and Bill and grab a spot from there
cut through the camera store (I'm forgetting the name right now) that will put you next to Starbucks, walk toward Brown Derby and that will put you next to the Animation Arch
Obviously, and a more direct path is just walking down Hollywood Blvd but if the street is too packed these are your 2 options


----------



## Jfsag123

I have decided that we will just skip the fireworks. I thought about trying to move things around, but we already have ADRs set and the day we'd have to switch to would be PM EMH, which is a no go. We don't have hoppers and there's no way I'm paying to add them just for this. Amazing that what started out as a trip for SWW has devolved into me just throwing my hands up and not even messing with the best Star Wars thing still in the park. I have had it with planning this trip. I know we will go and we will have a great time, as no one thing can make or break a WDW trip for us, but there have been so many changes and delays and add-ons etc with this one that I have kind of a bad taste in my mouth about it at the moment. Not the way I am usually feeling less than 3 weeks out from a trip.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Ariel ~ I think you should plan on heading back for the fireworks after your T-Rex dinner. With the reduced fireworks scheduling, the 15 minutes you'll have between Fant and fireworks will put you pretty far back on Hollywood Blvd. And, if it is by chance the "new" fireworks show, you won't have a view of the projections on the theater and screens.
> 
> Also, am pretty sure you've already done a lot of pre-trip shopping!


I really am thinking this is the best plan. And we can always hit up DS on departure day as we are driving home to GA.

There is never ENOUGH shopping!! 

ETA: and we can hope over to RnRC and ToT right after F! while most of the crowd heads up to see the FW.


----------



## cvjpirate

Jfsag123 said:


> I have decided that we will just skip the fireworks. I thought about trying to move things around, but we already have ADRs set and the day we'd have to switch to would be PM EMH, which is a no go. We don't have hoppers and there's no way I'm paying to add them just for this. Amazing that what started out as a trip for SWW has devolved into me just throwing my hands up and not even messing with the best Star Wars thing still in the park. I have had it with planning this trip. I know we will go and we will have a great time, as no one thing can make or break a WDW trip for us, but there have been so many changes and delays and add-ons etc with this one that I have kind of a bad taste in my mouth about it at the moment. Not the way I am usually feeling less than 3 weeks out from a trip.



Feels the same way.


----------



## Chevy

Loopster said:


> We've never seen the "old" fireworks so it's a must do this trip. My worry is trying to figure out which day to go (the day I had planned for DHS doesn't have them scheduled), rearranging plans, and then the day I choose the fireworks will get rained out. Decisions, decisions!



Exactly this.  Our last trip, the only time one of my kids had a meltdown was the day we did HS from 8 am - Fantasmic.  It was just too much.  So this trip I was planning on spending the morning at HS and then some other evening hopping over to catch the fireworks.  Our trip is 6/24 - 7/4, so the only days the fireworks are scheduled are 6/26 (morning EMH) or 6/29 (our hotel transfer day, so we won't be in the parks).  I've switched our HS day to 6/26, giving up a ppo adr at Akershus in the process, but it makes me nervous to have no back up nights available.  Right now I have AK scheduled on 7/1 (a Friday) and Epcot 7/2, but I'm debating switching them so that if the new fireworks are only on Sun/Wed/Fri in July, we would have a chance to see them after Epcot.  I'll probably wait until 5/20 to see what else they announce, but I also know the longer I wait the harder it will be to switch those 2 days worth of FP.  Thankfully we don't have any critical ADR those days.

I just got a survey while using Disney's website.  I gave everything good marks except for ease of finding park schedules and attraction/entertainment times.  It asked me to type why, so I said lack of schedules for Star Wars fireworks, JB, and FEA were making it hard to plan.  I'm sure at this point I'm not telling them anything they don't already know...


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> it's a mess...
> I can tell you my theory on EE. Both on the WDW site and on the HUB it shows EE closing at 11pm starting May  27th. On MDE it still shows closing at 6:30pm. I believe they will open up fp on the 20th or whenever they are going to open them and I believe it will be open all the time and not close for the JB show.
> That's my theory.



I hope you're right. I just don't have much faith in anything they do lately.


----------



## yulilin3

Chevy said:


> Exactly this.  Our last trip, the only time one of my kids had a meltdown was the day we did HS from 8 am - Fantasmic.  It was just too much.  So this trip I was planning on spending the morning at HS and then some other evening hopping over to catch the fireworks.  Our trip is 6/24 - 7/4, so the only days the fireworks are scheduled are 6/26 (morning EMH) or 6/29 (our hotel transfer day, so we won't be in the parks).  I've switched our HS day to 6/26, giving up a ppo adr at Akershus in the process, but it makes me nervous to have no back up nights available.  Right now I have AK scheduled on 7/1 (a Friday) and Epcot 7/2, but I'm debating switching them so that if the new fireworks are only on Sun/Wed/Fri in July, we would have a chance to see them after Epcot.  I'll probably wait until 5/20 to see what else they announce, but I also know the longer I wait the harder it will be to switch those 2 days worth of FP.  Thankfully we don't have any critical ADR those days.
> 
> I just got a survey while using Disney's website.  I gave everything good marks except for ease of finding park schedules and attraction/entertainment times.  It asked me to type why, so I said lack of schedules for Star Wars fireworks, JB, and FEA were making it hard to plan.  I'm sure at this point I'm not telling them anything they don't already know...


I have a feeling that the first weekend in July (1,2,3 and 4) we will have fireworks at DHS nightly, be it the current show or the new show. It's too busy not to, they are already doing that for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Chevy

yulilin3 said:


> I have a feeling that the first weekend in July (1,2,3 and 4) we will have fireworks at DHS nightly, be it the current show or the new show. It's too busy not to, they are already doing that for Memorial Day weekend.



Thank you, that makes me feel better.  I'm going to leave my schedule the way it is then.  That way we can use our last evening at Epcot open to hop to either AK or HS if we get rained out of either of their night time shows earlier in the trip.


----------



## yulilin3

They just added the dessert party to the HUB, until June 3rd. I don't see it available to book on the WDW site but if anyone is interested you can try calling 407 WDW DINE for May 29th and 30th and June 1st and 3rd


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> They just added the dessert party to the HUB, until June 3rd. I don't see it available to book on the WDW site but if anyone is interested you can try calling 407 WDW DINE for May 29th and 30th and June 1st and 3rd



I just called to book (2 adults) and there wasn't availability. Cast member did mention only dates listed in June were 1st and 3rd. Oh well.


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggerette said:


> I just called to book (2 adults) and there wasn't availability. Cast member did mention only dates listed in June were 1st and 3rd. Oh well.


did she say it was sold out or just not available to book?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> They just added the dessert party to the HUB, until June 3rd. I don't see it available to book on the WDW site but if anyone is interested you can try calling 407 WDW DINE for May 29th and 30th and June 1st and 3rd


I wonder if its only those dates b/c there's still a chance the new show debuts 6/5??


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> did she say it was sold out or just not available to book?



Hmm, I believe she said there wasn't available room to book. So I'm sorry that it's not crystal clear either way.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Cluelyss said:


> I wonder if its only those dates b/c there's still a chance the new show debuts 6/5??




I'm really hoping this is correct. I wonder if they just posted the times so everyone would have an idea of what time the fireworks would go off.


----------



## jknc

Until beaten down with official bad news, I'll remain optimistic come 19 days from today that a new fireworks extravaganza begins


----------



## Cluelyss

Tiggerette said:


> Hmm, I believe she said there wasn't available room to book. So I'm sorry that it's not crystal clear either way.


It couldn't possibly be sold out if it hasn't even been released to the public yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> It couldn't possibly be sold out if it hasn't even been released to the public yet?


pretty sure it's just not bookable


----------



## jknc

Didn't they also change what was a EMH at DHS 6.5 to another park?


----------



## cutepsychokitty

We just HAD to plan our HS day for 6/4... fireworks the day before and after, but not on that day. We're gold passholders so no big deal to hop over there another night, I guess, but we only have 4 days in the parks and wanted to hit all the night shows.


----------



## Tiggerette

Cluelyss said:


> It couldn't possibly be sold out if it hasn't even been released to the public yet?



Since I realized I sounded like a Magic 8 ball, I called back to ask specifically sold out vs unavailable to book. After the cast memeber spent some time searching, she said both the 1st and 3rd are sold out. Since it is a pre-paid event, people that want to cancel are likely going to cancel to be refunded. Cancellations must be within one day of the event.

Though disappointing, hope this is more helpfully clear.


----------



## yulilin3

cutepsychokitty said:


> We just HAD to plan our HS day for 6/4... fireworks the day before and after, but not on that day. We're gold passholders so no big deal to hop over there another night, I guess, but we only have 4 days in the parks and wanted to hit all the night shows.


The park is booked for an after hours party for the 4th. Sorry you missed my post on that, I reported a few weeks ago


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggerette said:


> Since I realized I sounded like a Magic 8 ball, I called back to ask specifically sold out vs unavailable to book. After the cast memeber spent some time searching, she said both the 1st and 3rd are sold out. Since it is a pre-paid event, people that want to cancel are likely going to cancel to be refunded. Cancellations must be within one day of the event.
> 
> Though disappointing, hope this is more helpfully clear.


thanks for calling back, I'm sure that it's not bookable yet, they just updated the HUB minutes before I posted and it's not live on the WDW site, no way it's sold out


----------



## cutepsychokitty

yulilin3 said:


> The park is booked for an after hours party for the 4th. Sorry you missed my post on that, I reported a few weeks ago


No worries, we will survive! I'm working on switching my ADRs if possible, but if not, we'll just go with the flow. I just had to vent a little


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for calling back, I'm sure that it's not bookable yet, they just updated the HUB minutes before I posted and it's not live on the WDW site, no way it's sold out



Yeah, after hanging with the folks on the "Rumors of Light" Lounge thread, I've developed a sort of cynical-chill-calm to making any type of plans in anything stronger than some nice charcoal-graphite for our early June reunion trip. I'll try again tomorrow, or earlier if someone else is successful. May the Force be with us! *hugs*


----------



## Dittz

I hope it's not sold out. It still isn't even showing as book able on the website for me.. Any ideas when the desert party may be live on the site??


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> I hope it's not sold out. It still isn't even showing as book able on the website for me.. Any ideas when the desert party may be live on the site??


no clue, could be today but I'm not sure. I'll keep refreshing


----------



## Dittz

yulilin3 said:


> no clue, could be today but I'm not sure. I'll keep refreshing



That's what I keep doing too....


----------



## BridgetR3

Tiggerette said:


> Since I realized I sounded like a Magic 8 ball, I called back to ask specifically sold out vs unavailable to book. After the cast memeber spent some time searching, she said both the 1st and 3rd are sold out. Since it is a pre-paid event, people that want to cancel are likely going to cancel to be refunded. Cancellations must be within one day of the event.
> 
> Though disappointing, hope this is more helpfully clear.





yulilin3 said:


> thanks for calling back, I'm sure that it's not bookable yet, they just updated the HUB minutes before I posted and it's not live on the WDW site, no way it's sold out



I had to chuckle at the CM's response here (because otherwise I would likely cry......).  Phone CM's are ALWAYS well-informed, like that one time last summer that the phone CM argued with me that I did NOT need to add a ground floor request due to a client having a scooter because after all, Caribbean Beach Resort was completely made up of one story Hawaiian style huts.  Finally after I said that I was not hanging up until that was noted on the client's reservation, the CM said that she would do it but that it would look pretty dumb on there since they weren't two story buildings.  She also said that every single Disney resort had elevators.  DOH!!!!

**  leaving in 6 days and my trip has NEVER been more up in the air than now ****


----------



## yulilin3

some nice reading while we wait
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...es-from-rogue-one-a-star-wars-story-revealed/


----------



## piglet1979

I am sorry I missed what everyone is trying to book. I tried going back but couldn't find anything.  Can you please enlighten me?  We will be DHS on the 5th.


----------



## yulilin3

piglet1979 said:


> I am sorry I missed what everyone is trying to book. I tried going back but couldn't find anything.  Can you please enlighten me?  We will be DHS on the 5th.


fireworks dessert party. First page has been updated.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> some nice reading while we wait
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...es-from-rogue-one-a-star-wars-story-revealed/



Bleh - I really wish they'd just put the guys in charge of Rebels in charge of the whole franchise...

[Rebels Spoilers ahead!]

We can discuss the recent theories about who Rey really is...  One of the more outlandish ones I've heard is that she's the reincarnation of Anakin Skywalker which I thought was silly but if we're going to go that route... Why not be the (possible) reincarnation of Ahsoka Tano?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Bleh - I really wish they'd just put the guys in charge of Rebels in charge of the whole franchise...
> 
> [Rebels Spoilers ahead!]
> 
> We can discuss the recent theories about who Rey really is...  One of the more outlandish ones I've heard is that she's the reincarnation of Anakin Skywalker which I thought was silly but if we're going to go that route... Why not be the (possible) reincarnation of Ahsoka Tano?


I'm trying to stay away from all the "Who is Rey" theories. But Ahsoka didn't die in Rebels, so maybe she's still alive, not sure of the life span of a Togruta


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'm trying to stay away from all the "Who is Rey" theories. But Ahsoka didn't die in Rebels, so maybe she's still alive, not sure of the life span of a Togruta



Yeah - Honestly I'd rather she's not "anybody" by relation or spirit.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Yeah - Honestly I'd rather she's not "anybody" by relation or spirit.


my point exactly, why does everyone have to be related


----------



## jmparry

yulilin3 said:


> it's already confirmed since it's on the WDW site, not to say they might change/add things.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry it's so hard, the only thing you can do is try and move them around, if not prioritize what you want to do and try not to stress too much about it
> 
> 
> I would do second Fantasmic! It'll be easier to get to without rushing
> 
> 
> I thought so too until last night a friend that works at DHS told me that the order on some items for the show had not arrived yet and that they were going to be postponed, and that's why the released the times for the old show...of course I take everything someone tells me as a rumor until Disney confirms.
> 
> 
> 
> The meet and greet is from 11am to 4pm. I've seen people lining up at 11am to meet him, I've never waited more than 10 minutes and I usually go around 3pm. Remember that it must be a Disney Visa Chase Credit Card


Is there still hope that a 2nd Fantasmic! Show will be added in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## yulilin3

jmparry said:


> Is there still hope that a 2nd Fantasmic! Show will be added in the next couple of weeks?


there's always hope  Fantasmic! shows have been added the same day so you never know


----------



## yulilin3

Dessert party appears on WDW site but shows not available for any of the new dates
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/
if you are interested in the new dates keep checking, they should open up


----------



## jmparry

yulilin3 said:


> there's always hope  Fantasmic! shows have been added the same day so you never know


If there's a second Fantasmic! we will do the dessert party....if not, we will race from F! to view the fireworks. Would you advise making dessert party reservations when they are available and cancel 24 hours before if no 2nd F! at that time?


----------



## Cluelyss

jmparry said:


> If there's a second Fantasmic! we will do the dessert party....if not, we will race from F! to view the fireworks. Would you advise making dessert party reservations when they are available and cancel 24 hours before if no 2nd F! at that time?


Better to book now and cancel later than have them sold out later when you try to book!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Better to book now and cancel later than have them sold out later when you try to book!


agreed


----------



## jmparry

yulilin3 said:


> agreed


Thanks- it's a plan!


----------



## piglet1979

yulilin3 said:


> fireworks dessert party. First page has been updated.



Thank You!


----------



## Cluelyss

Sorry if this is been answered already, but just reread the desert party review and did not see any mention of beer or wine.  Do they just offer the specialty alcoholic drinks?


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry if this is been answered already, but just reread the desert party review and did not see any mention of beer or wine.  Do they just offer the specialty alcoholic drinks?



3 or 4 alcoholic drinks. I can't remember how many. I must have had too many No beer or wine. You could probably buy some in the park and bring it into the area though.


----------



## Cluelyss

soniam said:


> 3 or 4 alcoholic drinks. I can't remember how many. I must have had too many No beer or wine. You could probably buy some in the park and bring it into the area though.


Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

new update, on the HUB all the dates already announced for June (Sunday, Wednesday and Friday) appear to have a dessert party. Again waiting on the WDW site to update
I made the mistake of calling and I just got angry with the person on the line, I know I shouldn't have but she kept insisting it was all booked up and I kept telling her that it was not possible since it had opened 5 minutes before... note to self: don't call anymore
Like that one time I pressured the guest relations CM at DHS to tell me why the schedule for fireworks hadn't come out yet, 2 weeks before we should already know, and she told me, "you don't need a schedule, just look at the sky at night for the fireworks" smh


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> new update, on the HUB all the dates already announced for June (Sunday, Wednesday and Friday) appear to have a dessert party. Again waiting on the WDW site to update
> I made the mistake of calling and I just got angry with the person on the line, I know I shouldn't have but she kept insisting it was all booked up and I kept telling her that it was not possible since it had opened 5 minutes before... note to self: don't call anymore
> Like that one time I pressured the guest relations CM at DHS to tell me why the schedule for fireworks hadn't come out yet, 2 weeks before we should already know, and she told me, "you don't need a schedule, just look at the sky at night for the fireworks" smh



Breathe in, breathe out... count to 10 slowly... repeat...


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Breathe in, breathe out... count to 10 slowly... repeat...


----------



## oceanscape

June dessert party dates now added!! But not showing me any availability?????


----------



## Ldriscoll33

Do I purchase a ticket for a 2 year old to the dessert party?  I have 2 adults, a 11 year old, a 7 year old and a 2 year old.  When searching for tickets on the site do I look for 4 or 5?


----------



## Wendy12

Well, the Disney method got me again. Last week, I was trying to decide if we would do the dessert party or not, if it was offered in June. Now, I'm waiting, nails tapping, credit card in hand waiting for booking to become available.


----------



## jmparry

Wendy12 said:


> Well, the Disney method got me again. Last week, I was trying to decide if we would do the dessert party or not, if it was offered in June. Now, I'm waiting, nails tapping, credit card in hand waiting for booking to become available.


Ditto here. Still not sure if we will do it, but I must make this reservation! There is no try!


----------



## yulilin3

oceanscape said:


> June dessert party dates now added!! But not showing me any availability?????


if they don't open today for sure tomorrow.



Ldriscoll33 said:


> Do I purchase a ticket for a 2 year old to the dessert party?  I have 2 adults, a 11 year old, a 7 year old and a 2 year old.  When searching for tickets on the site do I look for 4 or 5?


the 2 year old doesn't pay so if you go online and put 5 it'll ask for payment for 5 people. Online book 4 and it should be fine, if you want to make sure just call the dine line when the dates open for booking but I'm sure you won't have a problem


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I suppose Aug party dates are too much to ask for when I don't even have AK hours for that month... ...


----------



## pmaurer74

are there AP discounts or DVC discounts for the dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> are there AP discounts or DVC discounts for the dessert party?


no


----------



## Tiggerette

I suppose this begins the great 6am-ADR-check for SW dessert parties of late May 2016.


----------



## Under the Library

So sorry we missed you at the party. I can't thank you enough for your help. My husband and boys had a blast. We will be back in Sept. for the new fireworks!


----------



## jmparry

yulilin3 said:


> there's always hope  Fantasmic! shows have been added the same day so you never know


What time does the dessert party begin?


----------



## DisMom829

So it's not just me? June dessert party dates aren't book able yet??


----------



## DisMom829

jmparry said:


> What time does the dessert party begin?



It shows 8:45 PM


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggerette said:


> I suppose this begins the great 6am-ADR-check for SW dessert parties of late May 2016.





DisMom829 said:


> So it's not just me? June dessert party dates aren't book able yet??


they're not bookable yet. Last time they released times it was before 6am because I remember getting up and seeing people had already booked during the night


----------



## DisMom829

yulilin3 said:


> they're not bookable yet. Last time they released times it was before 6am because I remember getting up and seeing people had already booked during the night



Good deal!  I'm up at 4 AM CST, I'll set a reminder now to check in the AM.


----------



## yulilin3

whomever books remember to let people here know. Also @soniam  has a dessert party roll call thread that you can post and let everyone know when you'll be at the party and maybe talk to fellow Dis'sers there


----------



## helenb

I've been checking the dessert parties for June multiple times a day. This morning, June was blank. Now June shows the days available, but no times are available for booking. IIRC, this was what happened when the times for May were released. So I'm guessing they will be available to book in a couple of days!


----------



## TheWorld101

So they show up on the calendar, but say nothing is available, but that doesn't mean it's sold out?


----------



## yulilin3

Under the Library said:


> So sorry we missed you at the party. I can't thank you enough for your help. My husband and boys had a blast. We will be back in Sept. for the new fireworks!


I'm glad you had fun!!


----------



## yulilin3

helenb said:


> I've been checking the dessert parties for June multiple times a day. This morning, June was blank. Now June shows the days available, but no times are available for booking. IIRC, this was what happened when the times for May were released. So I'm guessing they will be available to book in a couple of days!





TheWorld101 said:


> So they show up on the calendar, but say nothing is available, but that doesn't mean it's sold out?


right they are not bookable yet, check tomorrow morning


----------



## helenb

yulilin3 said:


> right they are not bookable yet, check tomorrow morning



Yep, that's my plan!


----------



## jmparry

DisMom829 said:


> It shows 8:45 PM


But what time would we check-in to get a good table?


----------



## Under the Library

Highlight of the trip. Hope to see some of you around in the fall!


----------



## DisMom829

jmparry said:


> But what time would we check-in to get a good table?



 Last year for the Frozen Summer Fun party we checked in about an hour before the fireworks to get a good spot.


----------



## misse336

After trying to change all of my ADRs, without success, I'm now looking for other options.  I realized that there is one day that I can go where they have evening EMH instead of morning EMH so I wouldn't have to worry about getting my kids signed up for JTA.  For those of you have been in the park when it is the least recommended park and has evening EMH, how bad is it (crowd wise, being about to get an ok spot for the fireworks, making it from Fantasmic to the fireworks, etc)?

This whole planning thing when everything is in flux is stressing me out and I have to make FP+ tonight.


----------



## hiroMYhero

misse336 said:


> After trying to change all of my ADRs, without success, I'm now looking for other options.  I realized that there is one day that I can go where they have evening EMH instead of morning EMH so I wouldn't have to worry about getting my kids signed up for JTA.  For those of you have been in the park when it is the least recommended park and has evening EMH, how bad is it (crowd wise, being about to get an ok spot for the fireworks, making it from Fantasmic to the fireworks, etc)?
> 
> This whole planning thing when everything is in flux is stressing me out and I have to make FP+ tonight.


It's being reported the FP Booking window will NOT open at 12:00 ET and the window NOW opens at 7:00a ET effective immediately for those with a May 18th window opening.


----------



## helenb

hiroMYhero said:


> It's being reported the FP Booking window will NOT open at 12:00 ET and the window NOW opens at 7:00a ET effective immediately for those with a May 18th window opening.



What is this? Where is this information from? Are you saying that from now on, all FP+ windows will open at 7 am Eastern instead of midnight?


----------



## hiroMYhero

helenb said:


> What is this? Where is this information from? Are you saying that from now on, all FP+ windows will open at 7 am Eastern instead of midnight?


Kennythepirate reported this today and  Lucas103 posted a thread on the FP subforum: http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-booking-time-changes-7am-on-5-18.3511632/


----------



## misse336

hiroMYhero said:


> Kennythepirate reported this today and  Lucas103 posted a thread on the FP subforum: http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-booking-time-changes-7am-on-5-18.3511632/



That would actually work better for me since I'm on the east coast and am not staying on site so I have to book each day separately.  I'll still be up tonight at midnight, but it would be nice if I don't have to stay up till midnight the rest of the week.  There are going to be a lot of people panicking tonight when they try to book everything and can't.

Off to check out the thread above.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

hiroMYhero said:


> It's being reported the FP Booking window will NOT open at 12:00 ET and the window NOW opens at 7:00a ET effective immediately for those with a May 18th window opening.


Love this if it's true.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hiroMYhero said:


> It's being reported the FP Booking window will NOT open at 12:00 ET and the window NOW opens at 7:00a ET effective immediately for those with a May 18th window opening.





I saw this on the other thread.  Booooooooooo.


----------



## jockey

Some of you may have seen my post on FB but I just wanted to share the pics I got whilst meeting Mark Hamill on Monday, they had just finished some filming in Donegal Ireland for Ep 8


----------



## DisMom829

dessert party booking dates aren't open yet for June.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Lucky!


----------



## Tiggerette

SW Dessert Party Did not open online at 6am EST, will check again at 7am EST.


----------



## Tiggerette

How wonderful! The Force is Strong with you!


----------



## NancyK

They opened up at 6:30.  Just booked my dessert party for Memorial Day.


----------



## DVC4US

It looks like they only opened up until 6/3.  I can't get anything past that date to show a time.


----------



## Tiggerette

NancyK said:


> They opened up at 6:30.  Just booked my dessert party for Memorial Day.



Yes, I can book for that week, but not able to book for the week of the 5th… so far. I'll keep trying.

PS. Happy Dessert Party!


----------



## DisMom829

I've been trying for week of the 5th and no luck so far


----------



## sallytigger

So glad to have this site. I was clicking the date we need over and over and getting the "unable to look..."  You know the message. Would still be clicking and frustrated if I hadn't looked here. So strange that only some June dates are loaded


----------



## Tiggerette

Cast Member on dining line having same issue as yesterday for June 5th dates and beyond. She checked several dates. "Not showing availability" I think we have enough experiential evidence to say that means it hasn't been opened yet. She mentioned several times, "Don't give up on it, yet" and to call back as early as tomorrow and to continue to use the "my disney experience."  I know some of us might call as early as later today… 

May the Force be with your booking delightfully delicious galactic treats!


----------



## yulilin3

Last week of may first  of June was loaded earlier in the day yesterday,  maybe that's why is bookable now.  Don't lose hope,  it'll open up


----------



## crazycatlady

You are soooo lucky!! Great pics!


----------



## Dittz

I was just able to book for June 3rd!!!


----------



## Nugent

Booked May 29.  I bit the bullet yesterday and moved around fast passes and dinner to make Sunday a HS day instead of Epcot. Now all I need is a dinner package for Jungle Book...


----------



## TeresaG

I called to try to book for 6/26 and there is 'no availability' right now.  She said to give it a few hours and keep checking online and to try calling back later.

Man.  I was really hoping to get this done today.


----------



## yulilin3

TeresaG said:


> I called to try to book for 6/26 and there is 'no availability' right now.  She said to give it a few hours and keep checking online and to try calling back later.
> 
> Man.  I was really hoping to get this done today.


if the timeline is any indication it'll open in the next couple of hours.
Last week of May First week of June appeared online yesterday around 2pm not bookable until this morning
The rest of June appeared online around 5pm


----------



## TeresaG

Thanks!  I'll keep checking all morning.  I've been watching/checking online daily so when I was casually checking this morning I was so excited to see my date highlighted in blue!  I called before even checking this thread.  I should've known better. LOL


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Any idea when August will be posted?


----------



## BrittyRo

So lucky


----------



## ArielSRL

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Any idea when August will be posted?


June was just posted so it'll be awhile for August.


----------



## smiths02

How neat!  He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Any idea when August will be posted?


Just keep an eye on this thread. The first page is kept up to date so you can go there if you don't want to read through the thread.
It'll probably be mid July


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Thanks so much! I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## tjknitz

I am slowly going crazy.............

I keep hitting 'refresh' in the hopes that the website will magically let me book the Dessert Party for June 24th.  I called Disney and they weren't able to secure the date either. 

Earlier today I tried online and I got the message 'No Seats Available'.  I just tried again and I get 'Try again later'.  Hopefully that means they are working on getting it up and running soon.


----------



## ddavev3

tjknitz said:


> I am slowly going crazy.............
> 
> I keep hitting 'refresh' in the hopes that the website will magically let me book the Dessert Party for June 24th.  I called Disney and they weren't able to secure the date either.
> 
> Earlier today I tried online and I got the message 'No Seats Available'.  I just tried again and I get 'Try again later'.  Hopefully that means they are working on getting it up and running soon.



Same here. I'm trying to book June 15 and I'm getting:
_We were unable to check for available tables at this time. A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later._​


----------



## Flamingeaux

Wow, you got your picture taken with the Joker!!!


----------



## angryduck71

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How exciting!!!!!  <3


----------



## Ambear

That guy is so cool.


----------



## chigirl

Oh!  The Jedi beard! Between him being Luke, the Trickster, the Joker, Amadeus....dang, he is the coolest!!! Love that they're filming in Ireland!!!


----------



## jbish

Dessert Party bookable! (Was checking for June 15th)


----------



## jbish

So question about the dessert party - can I use Disney Gift Cards as payment?  Of course I don't have those on me here at the office so I hope this thing doesn't sell out between now and the time I get home.  Should I be worried?


----------



## smiths02

jbish said:


> Dessert Party bookable! (Was checking for June 15th)


\\
June 17th is still not.  I couldn't get June 15th to show up either


----------



## Chevy

What is the rain cancellation policy for fireworks? Will they still have the show as long as there isn't lightening?  I'm assuming the dessert policy doesn't get cancelled even if the fireworks are cancelled, is that correct?


----------



## tjknitz

I attempted for every party available in June and I'm still getting "_We were unable to check for available tables at this time. A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later._"

Back to refreshing every 10 minutes or so.....anyone else have luck booking in June?


----------



## ddavev3

tjknitz said:


> I attempted for every party available in June and I'm still getting "_We were unable to check for available tables at this time. A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later._"
> 
> Back to refreshing every 10 minutes or so.....anyone else have luck booking in June?



Nope. Still getting the same "error."


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> So question about the dessert party - can I use Disney Gift Cards as payment?  Of course I don't have those on me here at the office so I hope this thing doesn't sell out between now and the time I get home.  Should I be worried?


they take full payment at time of booking. I think you can pay with gift cards, but not 100% sure



smiths02 said:


> \\
> June 17th is still not.  I couldn't get June 15th to show up either


I can't see any dates after June 3rd available...keep refreshing




Chevy said:


> What is the rain cancellation policy for fireworks? Will they still have the show as long as there isn't lightening?  I'm assuming the dessert policy doesn't get cancelled even if the fireworks are cancelled, is that correct?


dessert party cancellation policy is 1 day, you get a full refund if you cancel at least a day before your date.
In case of rain the party is held inside Disney Jr. and the area outside is roped off and available for you to come out and watch them. Fireworks get cancelled if there's lightning/thunder in the area or very heavy winds. Rain shower won't cancel


----------



## DisMom829

tjknitz said:


> I attempted for every party available in June and I'm still getting "_We were unable to check for available tables at this time. A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later._"
> 
> Back to refreshing every 10 minutes or so.....anyone else have luck booking in June?



Nope, no luck here.


----------



## marsh0013

jbish said:


> So question about the dessert party - can I use Disney Gift Cards as payment?  Of course I don't have those on me here at the office so I hope this thing doesn't sell out between now and the time I get home.  Should I be worried?



I had the same issue when May dates were released.  What I did was book online using a credit card to make sure we were locked in.  Then, when I got home, I called to try to pay with gift cards.  The rep I got told me it was unavailable, which I knew to be untrue as I was checking online and could have booked (again/more people) if I wanted to.  I called back the next day and got a rep who was able to get the availability I knew existed and had no problem taking my gift card for payment.  Then I cancelled the reservation I had made with credit card.  So if you're concerned about your party selling out, that's what I would suggest, if you're okay with the possibility of it staying on your cc in case of sell out.


----------



## helenb

DVC4US said:


> It looks like they only opened up until 6/3.  I can't get anything past that date to show a time.



I get the time showing for June 24, but when I click to book it gives me an error. I called up and the the woman on the line was extremely helpful, trying 10 different ways to book it for me, but no go. She did confirm that nothing has been booked after June 4 for the dessert party.


----------



## quagmire0

Seems to only be going up to the 3rd at this point.


----------



## rteetz

quagmire0 said:


> Seems to only be going up to the 3rd at this point.


Which would match the rumor of the new fireworks starting the 5th.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Which would match the rumor of the new fireworks starting the 5th.


the dates are posted until June 29th for both SiTS fireworks and the corresponding dessert party. It just hasn't opened up for booking.


----------



## pmaurer74

rteetz said:


> Which would match the rumor of the new fireworks starting the 5th.


will we know if the new fireworks start June 5? I would like to see the old fireworks on June 3 if the new one is on the 5th


----------



## rteetz

pmaurer74 said:


> will we know if the new fireworks start June 5? I would like to see toehold fireworks on June 3 if the new one is on the 5th


I would assume Disney would announce it I can't see it being a surprise.


----------



## Dittz

tjknitz said:


> I attempted for every party available in June and I'm still getting "_We were unable to check for available tables at this time. A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later._"
> 
> Back to refreshing every 10 minutes or so.....anyone else have luck booking in June?



I booked June 3rd this morning around 8am.


----------



## yulilin3

Dittz said:


> I booked June 3rd this morning around 8am.


yes, it opened until June 3rd. Most people here are waiting for the rest of the June dates


----------



## helenb

rteetz said:


> I would assume Disney would announce it I can't see it being a surprise.



My guess is they will 'announce' it on May 20 (they've been saying for a while now that more info is coming this Friday).


----------



## Music City Mama

rteetz said:


> Which would match the rumor of the new fireworks starting the 5th.





yulilin3 said:


> the dates are posted until June 29th for both SiTS fireworks and the corresponding dessert party. It just hasn't opened up for booking.



I'm still holding out hope that the new ones will start on 6/5 despite the current info on the website. Maybe on May 20th (along with the Animal Kingdom info) they'll announce that the new fireworks will start at HS on 6/5 and then they'll open the bookings then. I also think that the party will cost more, too, if that's the case. I'm going to book for 6/8 regardless, but if it's not the new fireworks/projections, I'll have to think long and hard if I actually want to keep the reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I'm still holding out hope that the new ones will start on 6/5 despite the current info on the website. Maybe on May 20th (along with the Animal Kingdom info) they'll announce that the new fireworks will start at HS on 6/5 and then they'll open the bookings then. I also think that the party will cost more, too, if that's the case. I'm going to book for 6/8 regardless, but if it's not the new fireworks/projections, I'll have to think long and hard if I actually want to keep the reservation.


I was thinking the same thing. The dessert party will be more valuable once the new show starts because the only way to really see the whole thing would be in front of center stage, the current fireworks you can pretty much see and hear from Echo Lake all the way to the Animation courtyard.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The dessert party will be more valuable once the new show starts because the only way to really see the whole thing would be in front of center stage, the current fireworks you can pretty much see and hear from Echo Lake all the way to the Animation courtyard.



Exactly.


----------



## DisMom829

yulilin3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The dessert party will be more valuable once the new show starts because the only way to really see the whole thing would be in front of center stage, the current fireworks you can pretty much see and hear from Echo Lake all the way to the Animation courtyard.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tjknitz

Music City Mama said:


> I'm still holding out hope that the new ones will start on 6/5 despite the current info on the website. Maybe on May 20th (along with the Animal Kingdom info) they'll announce that the new fireworks will start at HS on 6/5 and then they'll open the bookings then. I also think that the party will cost more, too, if that's the case. I'm going to book for 6/8 regardless, but if it's not the new fireworks/projections, I'll have to think long and hard if I actually want to keep the reservation.



That makes sense...although I figured that the new fireworks would be a nightly show.....do you think if its announced on May 20th then they would open it as a nightly event?


----------



## yulilin3

tjknitz said:


> That makes sense...although I figured that the new fireworks would be a nightly show.....do you think if its announced on May 20th then they would open it as a nightly event?


anything is possible at this point.


----------



## Music City Mama

tjknitz said:


> That makes sense...although I figured that the new fireworks would be a nightly show.....do you think if its announced on May 20th then they would open it as a nightly event?





yulilin3 said:


> anything is possible at this point.



I agree -- anything is possible. The idea of them also releasing additional dates at  that time (i.e., making it nightly) has crossed my mind, too. If they don't open the bookings for 6/5 forward by some point today, I think we have some hope for at least new fireworks and/or more dates.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Been in Hawaii for a week and just noticed last night that the dessert party will be offered on our HS Day (May 30), but of course there was no availability. Woke up this morning and lucked out. Pretty nice surprise.


----------



## Cluelyss

LSUfan4444 said:


> Been in Hawaii for a week and just noticed last night that the dessert party will be offered on our HS Day (May 30), but of course there was no availability. Woke up this morning and lucked out. Pretty nice surprise.


They only opened for booking this morning. Perfect timing


----------



## jbish

yulilin3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The dessert party will be more valuable once the new show starts because the only way to really see the whole thing would be in front of center stage, the current fireworks you can pretty much see and hear from Echo Lake all the way to the Animation courtyard.


Have they ever increased the price of a dessert party after booking have opened?  Meaning, the currently released dates have a set price on them now - if we book but then they (miraculously) get these new parts delivered in time and they start the new fireworks show, would they go and increase the price on everyone?  Or just new bookings?


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> Have they ever increased the price of a dessert party after booking have opened?  Meaning, the currently released dates have a set price on them now - if we book but then they (miraculously) get these new parts delivered in time and they start the new fireworks show, would they go and increase the price on everyone?  Or just new bookings?


they have not increased the price since opening them in January, if you book at this price and they suddenly want to charge more you will not need to pay the difference, but that's highly unlikely that they would do that


----------



## tjknitz

Has anyone attended a SOLD OUT dessert party before?  I'm just wondering if Disney packs everyone in where there is no room to stand at a table and enjoy the show without being crammed together with everyone else.  I'm excited for the desserts (and drinks) but honestly my reasons for paying the price for the dessert party is so my family can enjoy the fireworks without having to fight for breathing room.  This is our first time ever visiting Disney during peak season so I anticipate it being crazy busy.


----------



## yulilin3

tjknitz said:


> Has anyone attended a SOLD OUT dessert party before?  I'm just wondering if Disney packs everyone in where there is no room to stand at a table and enjoy the show without being crammed together with everyone else.  I'm excited for the desserts (and drinks) but honestly my reasons for paying the price for the dessert party is so my family can enjoy the fireworks without having to fight for breathing room.  This is our first time ever visiting Disney during peak season so I anticipate it being crazy busy.


It's not shoulder to shoulder. There are a lot of tables and that's why I recommend getting there early and grabbing a table toward the front of the area, the maximum capacity for the area is 200 people. I have attended and seen sold out parties and you still have breathing room.


----------



## tjknitz

yulilin3 said:


> It's not shoulder to shoulder. There are a lot of tables and that's why I recommend getting there early and grabbing a table toward the front of the area, the maximum capacity for the area is 200 people. I have attended and seen sold out parties and you still have breathing room.



Perfect!  That is what I was hoping for.  I figured we would get there early - relax and eat the desserts.  Since it is a PM EMH we will have time to ride and tour DHS after the fireworks are over.


----------



## Cluelyss

jbish said:


> Have they ever increased the price of a dessert party after booking have opened?  Meaning, the currently released dates have a set price on them now - if we book but then they (miraculously) get these new parts delivered in time and they start the new fireworks show, would they go and increase the price on everyone?  Or just new bookings?


They did do this for Club Villain. Added dates/times after releasing the initial shows at an up charge. Anything booked after the price change was at the new price. Existing bookings did not change.


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> It's not shoulder to shoulder. There are a lot of tables and that's why I recommend getting there early and grabbing a table toward the front of the area, the maximum capacity for the area is 200 people. I have attended and seen sold out parties and you still have breathing room.


How early do you suggest to arrive?


----------



## cbreg1

How exciting! Yes- the Force is strong with you!


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> How early do you suggest to arrive?


On busy days around 8pm, the party starts at 8:45pm but they sometimes let people in around 8:30pm
Remember if it's evening EMH GMR and TSMM will re open after fireworks but only after they clear the area of fireworks debris. For GMR it takes about 15 minutes for TSMM it could be up to 30 min.


----------



## AJA

How cool! Awesome photos!


----------



## jbish

Cluelyss said:


> They did do this for Club Villain. Added dates/times after releasing the initial shows at an up charge. Anything booked after the price change was at the new price. Existing bookings did not change.


Good to know!  Would rather book now at the current price and cancel later if we decide to do this.  It really stinks that people have to prepare this way and take up reservations that might need to be cancelled, thus potentially causing a sell out prematurely.  

But, once again, Disney's system is such that you have to prepare WAY in advance and then have to be nimble enough to make changes on the fly as they make changes.  Less than 30 days to our trip and they've increased hours (yay for those that wanted them) but tough for us because our kids are young and pushing the Star Wars fireworks out, which I know they will want to see, by an hour or more makes me nervous about paying for this party (prior to Monday, park closing was 8:30 and now it's 10 pm with fireworks at 9:45).  But what else can I do but make a reservation as a defensive strategy?  I don't WANT to plan obsessively for this trip, but given the amount of hurdles Disney keeps throwing at us, I don't think I have a choice. *sigh*


----------



## GatorLady

I was just able to book for May 28th. Have they added any more tables than they used to have?  We went a couple of years ago during a SWW.  We didn't get there super early, but not super late either, and all the tables were taken.


----------



## yulilin3

GatorLady said:


> I was just able to book for May 28th. Have they added any more tables than they used to have?  We went a couple of years ago during a SWW.  We didn't get there super early, but not super late either, and all the tables were taken.


yes, they added a lot more tables, so the area looks more packed but they did it because people from SWW said that they didn't have enough.


----------



## yulilin3

still not available to book after May 5th huh?...shall we say A New Hope?


----------



## yulilin3

Didn't someone here report on this weeks ago? I think I'm starting to lose it
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ampaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> Didn't someone here report on this weeks ago? I think I'm starting to lose it
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/05/new-star-wars-rebels-interactive-adventure-from-disney-floral-gifts/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)



Not sure where, thought it was here, someone posted something about this.


----------



## ArielSRL

We decided about the fireworks. We are coming back Wed night after our T-Rex dinner pretty much to just do FW. We should be at DHS no later than 8:30 so we should be able to get a fairly decent spot. That way on Friday we can just worry about F! And then afterwards when everyone rushes to the FW we can jump on ToT and RnRC.

I wish I could talk the folks into the dessert party that Wed night 6/8, if and when it's bookable.

Of course this all depends on if they make any other changes to the schedule. 

MK has PM EMH that night and I thought about sneaking over and letting my folks put my kids to bed but not sure how I'll feel after Epcot RD, shopping at DS while everyone else takes the midday break, T-Rex dinner, then FW at DHS!


----------



## LovePug

yulilin3 said:


> Update on the WDW site: Current fireworks show now showing for June, same dates as reported earlier



Last night I scrambled and swapped my EPCOT and DHS days in order to see these fireworks. I was able to switch my ADRs without any problem and most of my FP+. The only one I couldn't get was TT-absolutely NONE available- (and my DS really wants to do this, for the first time, because of the noise canceling headphones I bought him). I was sweating it, but kept refreshing the App, while at work, and scored that FP+ (for the perfect time for us) today. We arrive June 12, so I was worried about changing the itinerary this late, but it worked out.


----------



## ffugitive

If the fireworks are cancelled because of rain, do they refund your money?


----------



## yulilin3

ffugitive said:


> If the fireworks are cancelled because of rain, do they refund your money?


No. Only way to get refunded  is to cancel a day before


----------



## soniam

Congratulations to everyone who is getting the party and has been able to swap their days successfully. I have been trying to get an appointment for Global Entry/TSA Precheck. It feels just like trying to get late ADRs and FP+. I have been reloading the page constantly. I finally got one for June 1 in Austin, which is better than the July 20 in Orlando But we are flying Memorial Day weekend. I am so excited, because tonight, after reloading all day with no luck, I got an appointment for Tuesday morning At least Disney has prepared me for other very frustrating, potentially dehumanizing things
I hope everyone's schedules work out. Good luck


----------



## soniam

Has anyone looked at Soarin FP+ lately? Are they available yet? I can only look 30 days out right now. It's not even listed on June 16, but on June 17, the last day I can see, it's listed, and it says that there are none available. I know it's unrelated to SW, but if they have just shown up for availability, I would prefer our gang know about it before the unwashed masses Thanks


----------



## chicagodisfan

We just got back from our trip for my DS's 10th birthday and I just wanted to say thank you to everyone in this thread for all the great information and tips! We had a wonderful trip and our two HS days were full of Star Wars fun! We loved meeting Chewbacca! My 2 year-old DD has a Chewbacca plush that makes Wookie sounds when you squeeze it and we brought it with us. We had the funniest meet and greet with him while he held the plush trying to figure it out and then jumped when he squeezed it and it make a noise. They he made Wookie noises back at it. Hilarious! I thought Kylo Ren was great. He seemed to be careful not to be too scary since my kids are 10 and younger. (My oldest told me later that he was pretty intimidated by him but he hid it well). My 10 year old DS was wearing his Kylo Ren shirt and he told him, "You have potential" which was really fun. We had a lot of fun trading with the Jawas and traded a bunch of sparkly costume rings and fake coins for a metal slinky, which seemed like a great trade to us! They liked our Obi Wan keychain too and gave us a pen in exchange for that. Both boys were asked to hold light sabers to guard Launch Bay during Captain Phasma's March. I think it was just for effect, but they thought it was awesome and the CM's were so nice and gave them a certificate with their names written in a Star Wars language.

We did Jedi Training both days and all the tips here about the lines helped a bunch since one of my DS wanted to fight Vader and the other wanted to fight Seventh Sister. It was just as everyone said, the line closer to the lake fought Vader and the inside line fought Seventh Sister. I wanted to let everyone know that on the next day, Friday, May 13, they did the line-up procedure differently. They lined the kids up in the covered area where sign-ups are and there were rope chains between the kids and parents. This was DS's actual birthday and he really wanted to fight Vader again so DH and I had a mild panic attack trying to figure out if he was in the right line. They were not taking requests of any kind and did not even hint if we were in the right line. It so happened that they walked out pretty much the same way, to the right, so the line closest to the chains (where the parents were standing) fought Vader and the inside line closest to the wall fought Seventh Sister. Thankfully, we guessed right. I'm not sure if they'll keep that same line up or not. They said it was because of the sun, so I'm guessing they might. As far as timing, DH and the boys got there our first day at 8:15 am for a 9:00 am open, were let in at 8:35 and we're signed up by 9:00 am for the 10:40 a.m. show (earliest possible). The next day we were moving a little slower and all got there at 8:40 a.m., and line for sign-up was already crazy long. They got into the 11:40 a.m. show but waited about 40 minutes to sign-up.

We loved the stage show, it could have been more, but it was really cool to see all the characters as we never were there for SWW. It is hot waiting out there, so be prepared for that. Stormtroopers patrolling were hilarious and we enjoyed following them around and watching them give people a hard time.

We loved the Star Wars dessert party and are so glad we did it! We got a great centrally located table thanks to yulilin3's great review. We stopped by after our dinner ADR at 7:45 pm for an 8:45 pm open just to make sure we knew where it was and there were already 3 groups in line. One of our party waited and I would say that by 8:15/8:20, the line was probably 50 deep. They checked us in when we first stopped by at 7:45 pm, gave us our wristbands and told us that they would start letting people in at 8:30 pm, which they did.

We found the desserts, savory items and drinks to all be very good. They ran out of a few things, the Blue Milk Panna Cotta was one so grab that early if you want to try it (I thought it was great). The bread pudding with all the toppings was excellent! We enjoyed the drinks and we're excited to find out that the coffee with Bailey's was iced as it was 90 degrees that day. The caterers had a lighter and were great about coming over to light a candle that we had brought so we could sing to DS for his birthday. It felt pretty crowded at the party but I'm not sure if it was sold out. The dessert line moved quickly and the two drink lines were a consistent 4-5 deep throughout the party. It was an evening EMH and it didn't feel horribly crowded in the park after the fireworks. We went on Tower of Terror afterwards with maybe a 20 minute wait and GMR after that with a 10 minute wait.

And here's one other great story that fellow Disney and Star Wars fans will appreciate! The day before DS's birthday, I stopped and told the check-in greeter at the Beach Club that it was his birthday the next day and asked if they still sent a card and balloons to the room or anything like that. She said they did send cards but not balloons, but Mickey might be able to send "a little something extra" and took his name and our room number. That night after park closing we came back to find a personalized birthday card with DS name and a picture of Mickey all written in Mickey script and a pair of BB-8 Mickey ears! It was a PERFECT gift and completely unexpected! He was over the moon and wore them the rest of the trip! Pure Disney Magic!

So, thank you all again for all the tips, advice and stories these last 10 months! I've read every page of this thread and had such a great time planning and following along with all of you!


----------



## smiths02

soniam said:


> Has anyone looked at Soarin FP+ lately? Are they available yet? I can only look 30 days out right now. It's not even listed on June 16, but on June 17, the last day I can see, it's listed, and it says that there are none available. I know it's unrelated to SW, but if they have just shown up for availability, I would prefer our gang know about it before the unwashed masses Thanks


I booked ours for June 19 when it first opened for booking  (like 2 days after our 60 days, April 21. to be exact). The new Soarin' opens June 17. It won't open with the new film before that to give Shanghai the first opening. However, there was a rumor that old Soarn' might come back before then.


----------



## smiths02

soniam said:


> Has anyone looked at Soarin FP+ lately? Are they available yet? I can only look 30 days out right now. It's not even listed on June 16, but on June 17, the last day I can see, it's listed, and it says that there are none available. I know it's unrelated to SW, but if they have just shown up for availability, I would prefer our gang know about it before the unwashed masses Thanks


http://disboards.com/threads/epcot-fp-watch-thread-soarin-frozen-ride.3502853/
This is the thread about that


----------



## Mikeb1892

chicagodisfan said:


> Both boys were asked to hold light sabers to guard Launch Bay during Captain Phasma's March. I think it was just for effect, but they thought it was awesome and the CM's were so nice and gave them a certificate with their names written in a Star Wars language.



This sounds so cool. I want to do this!

Glad you had a great trip and everything worked out well.


----------



## leiaorgana

Just got a reservation for the dessert party on the 24th June. Got a confirmation number and everything. Thanks to @yulilin3 for keeping this thread up to date. Its really helped to plan our DHS days this year so I appreciate it. Good luck to everyone trying for parties!


----------



## scottishgirl1

Thanks for posting, just booked 19th June also!


----------



## smiths02

Just booked my oldest son and I for June 17th. I was charged one adult and child. I'm concerned because my son's 10th birthday is right before our vacation (I have the correct birthday in MDE, he is 9 now). Will there be a problem when we get there because technically it will be two adults?


----------



## Tiggerette

My reunion group is considering the dessert party. I was very surprised, because I thought it might be too costly for most of our families with children. I should just stick to being a plastic space-person! hehehe.
I've let them know the blast doors are open!  Right now I'm a mixture of  and, but mostly.  

Thanks y'all!


----------



## mgreene2

I still can't get June 5th to come up....

Edit: I had to refresh and refresh but I finally got it to come up


----------



## Tiggerette

mgreene2 said:


> I still can't get June 5th to come up....



Keep trying. I had to refresh my browser entirely. I was also looking for June 5th and was able to secure it. It is running slower than yesterday morning. 

(Can't wait till 7am EST when the ADR and Fastpass all hit for searches/bookings! Different servers? I hope so!)

May the Force be with your Booking!


----------



## mgreene2

Tiggerette said:


> Keep trying. I had to refresh my browser entirely. I was also looking for June 5th and was able to secure it. It is running slower than yesterday morning.
> 
> (Can't wait till 7am EST when the ADR and Fastpass all hit for searches/bookings! Different servers? I hope so!)
> 
> May the Force be with your Booking!



I finally got it to come up! You are correct....the system was very slow.


----------



## oceanscape

Booked for 06/19! Woohoo!


----------



## kraeurb

Booked for 6/22


----------



## yulilin3

smiths02 said:


> Just booked my oldest son and I for June 17th. I was charged one adult and child. I'm concerned because my son's 10th birthday is right before our vacation (I have the correct birthday in MDE, he is 9 now). Will there be a problem when we get there because technically it will be two adults?


It won't be a problem


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Has anyone looked at Soarin FP+ lately? Are they available yet? I can only look 30 days out right now. It's not even listed on June 16, but on June 17, the last day I can see, it's listed, and it says that there are none available. I know it's unrelated to SW, but if they have just shown up for availability, I would prefer our gang know about it before the unwashed masses Thanks


I'm on the one month ahead boat as well being an ap. Maybe it'll all be revealed on may 20th


----------



## yulilin3

@chicagodisfan  I'm so happy you and your family had lots of fun,  a great way to celebrate a birthday and you got a lot of pixie dust sprinkled in too


----------



## hiroMYhero

soniam said:


> Has anyone looked at Soarin FP+ lately? Are they available yet? I can only look 30 days out right now. It's not even listed on June 16, but on June 17, the last day I can see, it's listed, and it says that there are none available. I know it's unrelated to SW, but if they have just shown up for availability, I would prefer our gang know about it before the unwashed masses Thanks


Sonia, FPs for Soarin' became available on April 21st and they went really fast for the opening days.

Mission Space becomes Tier 2 for June 17th and beyond.


----------



## 3smithboys

Just booked for 6/29! So excited!! What time should we get there??


----------



## TeresaG

Booked my June 26th reservation!  Phew.


----------



## DisMom829

Just got June 8th!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Sonia, FPs for Soarin' became available on April 21st and they went really fast for the opening days.
> 
> Mission Space becomes Tier 2 for June 17th and beyond.


I didn't even know they were opened,  thanks.  Went back in and found fp for the 18th in the evening



3smithboys said:


> Just booked for 6/29! So excited!! What time should we get there??


They open the area at 8:30 from the report above it looks like it would be best to get in line around 8pm


----------



## DisMom829

soniam said:


> Congratulations to everyone who is getting the party and has been able to swap their days successfully. I have been trying to get an appointment for Global Entry/TSA Precheck. It feels just like trying to get late ADRs and FP+. I have been reloading the page constantly. I finally got one for June 1 in Austin, which is better than the July 20 in Orlando But we are flying Memorial Day weekend. I am so excited, because tonight, after reloading all day with no luck, I got an appointment for Tuesday morning At least Disney has prepared me for other very frustrating, potentially dehumanizing things
> I hope everyone's schedules work out. Good luck



I'm doing walk in for TSA Precheck today.  I called our local office yesterday and they said anytime after noon is pretty slow.  So I'm going to try this afternoon!



Tiggerette said:


> Keep trying. I had to refresh my browser entirely. I was also looking for June 5th and was able to secure it. It is running slower than yesterday morning.
> 
> (*Can't wait till 7am EST when the ADR and Fastpass all hit for searches/bookings! Different servers? I hope so!)*
> 
> May the Force be with your Booking!



I can't even search for CRT on the site right now.  It's the last thing I need to try and snag....maybe....I said the dessert party would be my last thing to snag...forever changing plans.


----------



## DVC4US

Got ours booked for June 17th.  I had to keep refreshing to finally get it to come up.  Also, while I was refreshing I called just to see if I could get in that way and the wait was more than 2 1/2 hours!


----------



## sallytigger

Thanks, everyone! I'd gotten the unable to look... Message a few times, but thanks to seeing all of the posts this morning, I kept trying and got it!


----------



## yulilin3

So happy that it looks like everyone got their dessert parties booked, remember if you want to join @soniam  on the dessert party roll call thread then you can possible meet fellow Dis'sers during your party.


----------



## jbish

Well, naturally, I'm the one that found the glitch yesterday and saw the availability mid-day but didn't book.  As of 8:10 am eastern, getting the "no tables available" message.  Guess I'll be refreshing all day today.    It can't be sold out yet, right????


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> Well, naturally, I'm the one that found the glitch yesterday and saw the availability mid-day but didn't book.  As of 8:10 am eastern, getting the "no tables available" message.  Guess I'll be refreshing all day today.    It can't be sold out yet, right????


what date are you looking for?


----------



## Mickey Fliers

So annoyed.  Booked all our FP for our end of June trip.  We have 4 day tickets plus waterparks.  Had no idea that the SW fireworks would only be on Sunday, Wednesday, and Friday.  Guess which days we aren't doing the parks?  Yep, Sunday and Wednesday and the Friday park day is July 1.  Ugh.  Fingers crossed they continue the Fireworks into July.  Oh...and I thought about switching our Friday park day to Wednesday, but I can't look at FP+ availability on MDE bc all our FP+ entitlements are "used".


----------



## yulilin3

Mickey Fliers said:


> So annoyed.  Booked all our FP for our end of June trip.  We have 4 day tickets plus waterparks.  Had no idea that the SW fireworks would only be on Sunday, Wednesday, and Friday.  Guess which days we aren't doing the parks?  Yep, Sunday and Wednesday and the Friday park day is July 1.  Ugh.  Fingers crossed they continue the Fireworks into July.  Oh...and I thought about switching our Friday park day to Wednesday, but I can't look at FP+ availability on MDE bc all our FP+ entitlements are "used".


I have a feeling that the entire weekend of July 4th (1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th) we will have fireworks. That's what they are doing with Memorial day weekend, all 4 days have fireworks.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

yulilin3 said:


> I have a feeling that the entire weekend of July 4th (1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th) we will have fireworks. That's what they are doing with Memorial day weekend, all 4 days have fireworks.



Your lips to the Disney God's ears


----------



## jbish

yulilin3 said:


> what date are you looking for?


Wed June 15th - and I just checked again and it finally came up!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## OhhBother

Got June 10 for our party of 8!


----------



## yulilin3

OhhBother said:


> Got June 10 for our party of 8!


Now that's a party!! have fun


----------



## tjknitz

June 24th booked


----------



## helenb

leiaorgana said:


> Just got a reservation for the dessert party on the 24th June. Got a confirmation number and everything. Thanks to @yulilin3 for keeping this thread up to date. Its really helped to plan our DHS days this year so I appreciate it. Good luck to everyone trying for parties!



I just got June 24 as well! I will see you there! You as well, Tjknitz!


----------



## jimim

just got the 26th of june.  god thing i checked here this morning!  i was waiting for this.  what time is check in again?

i can't find it on the site.

jimi


----------



## jrmasm

Got a dessert party reservation for June.  Thanks for all the updates guys!!


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> just got the 26th of june.  god thing i checked here this morning!  i was waiting for this.  what time is check in again?
> 
> i can't find it on the site.
> 
> jimi


Dessert party starts at 8:45pm , they usually open the area at 8:30pm, check in starts around 7:30pm, as soon as there are CM at the check in podium, you can get your wristbands and then go or wait to get in.
I think getting in line at 8pm is fine


----------



## ArielSRL

@chicagodisfan Thanks for the mini-report. I was planning to arrive at 8:15 with my son for JTA sign ups. Sounds like it will work! Thanks for the info on the different line procedures, as well!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mickey Fliers said:


> So annoyed.  Booked all our FP for our end of June trip.  We have 4 day tickets plus waterparks.  Had no idea that the SW fireworks would only be on Sunday, Wednesday, and Friday.  Guess which days we aren't doing the parks?  Yep, Sunday and Wednesday and the Friday park day is July 1.  Ugh.  Fingers crossed they continue the Fireworks into July.  Oh...and I thought about switching our Friday park day to Wednesday, but I can't look at FP+ availability on MDE bc all our FP+ entitlements are "used".


You can still check FP, just hit the "+" to book new, pick you date/party/park and ignore the alerts that you'll be replacing existing FP. You won't lose your originals until you finalize something in the new park.


----------



## maryj11

jrmasm said:


> Got a dessert party reservation for June.  Thanks for all the updates guys!!


What date ? The online reservations are not working for me right now.


----------



## maryj11

helenb said:


> I just got June 24 as well! I will see you there! You as well, Tjknitz!


Reservations are not working it just keeps saying we were unavailable to check for reservations at this time.


----------



## gerilyne

I just got one for June 19th for our party of 7.  When I first looked it gave me the usual error but on a second try it worked!


----------



## JeninTexas

Congratulations to everyone getting their reservations this morning. I tried for 6/26, but it said no tables available. I was able to get one for 6/29, so now to change up all my FPs and ADRS again to accommodate this change. Still, I'm really happy to get this!


----------



## Music City Mama

I've got to admit that I was a little disappointed to see the dessert party bookings released. I was hoping that if they weren't, that was a sign that a big announcement was coming tomorrow that beginning 6/5, the new fireworks would start. I'm still not giving up hope! A girl can dream, right?

So, I went ahead and booked the party on 6/8, but I don't know if I want to spend the money for the party when I can see the fireworks from other locations. It's the projections with the new fireworks that I really felt I needed to have that reserved spot for.

Also, my 9 year old has peanut and tree nut allergies, so he can't partake in the goodies like the rest of us. @yulilin3, I remember you posting about those little cake jars from the Merry & Bright dessert party -- did they have them at the SW dessert party, too? Did they have any cross-contamination warnings on them that you remember? Do you think I should also email special diets (the email they provide on the dining confirmation if you checked that you have allergies in your party) just to make sure they have something?


----------



## Tiggerette

maryj11 said:


> Reservations are not working it just keeps saying we were unavailable to check for reservations at this time.



A lot of folks are getting that message. Unlike yesterday when they weren't available*; today they are available, but the search engines don't appears to functioning to the requested capacity. (There are several reported attempts and success in booking today vs yesterday.)

EDIT *For June 5th and beyond. The dates showed in the calendar, but only up to June 3rd was available to book at that time.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I've got to admit that I was a little disappointed to see the dessert party bookings released. I was hoping that if they weren't, that was a sign that a big announcement was coming tomorrow that beginning 6/5, the new fireworks would start. I'm still not giving up hope! A girl can dream, right?
> 
> So, I went ahead and booked the party on 6/8, but I don't know if I want to spend the money for the party when I can see the fireworks from other locations. It's the projections with the new fireworks that I really felt I needed to have that reserved spot for.
> 
> Also, my 9 year old has peanut and tree nut allergies, so he can't partake in the goodies like the rest of us. @yulilin3, I remember you posting about those little cake jars from the Merry & Bright dessert party -- did they have them at the SW dessert party, too? Did they have any cross-contamination warnings on them that you remember? Do you think I should also email special diets (the email they provide on the dining confirmation if you checked that you have allergies in your party) just to make sure they have something?


They have the same little box for people with allergies. When I spoke to the chef sjhe said that they are baked in a separate kitchen backstage. You can put a note on the ressie if you want but you still have to ask for the box once you are there.
Here's the pics from the Osborne party but it's the same offerings for the SW one








My friend Cheryl and a couple of other people just started this podcast. I know that your son is not vegan but it might help when looking for options around the parks https://vegandisneyworld.com/podcast/
I think I remember the chef saying that the only thing with nuts was the larrabar bar, that comes in a sealed wrapper, so no cross contamination


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> They have the same little box for people with allergies. When I spoke to the chef sjhe said that they are baked in a separate kitchen backstage. You can put a note on the ressie if you want but you still have to ask for the box once you are there.



Thanks for the photos. And to your recollection, they were also nut-fee (not just gluten-free)? I know those Enjoy Life chocolate bars are nut-free which is awesome.

I've got to figure out if it's worth spending the money... Decisions, decisions. The Sunday, Wednesday, Friday only fireworks really wreaks havoc on my schedule... I'm being cautious and not changing anything until after tomorrow when they announce stuff about AK and whatever else they decide to announce.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> My friend Cheryl and a couple of other people just started this podcast. I know that your son is not vegan but it might help when looking for options around the parks https://vegandisneyworld.com/podcast/
> I think I remember the chef saying that the only thing with nuts was the larrabar bar, that comes in a sealed wrapper, so no cross contamination



Just saw this part below the photo -- thanks for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Thanks for the photos. And to your recollection, they were also nut-fee (not just gluten-free)? I know those Enjoy Life chocolate bars are nut-free which is awesome.
> 
> I've got to figure out if it's worth spending the money... Decisions, decisions. The Sunday, Wednesday, Friday only fireworks really wreaks havoc on my schedule... I'm being cautious and not changing anything until after tomorrow when they announce stuff about AK and whatever else they decide to announce.


the only thing I think she mentioned had nuts was the larrabar bar


----------



## msdroz

Can someone compare the dessert party at HS vs MK?  We went to the one at MK a few years back and weren't impressed (limited view blocked by trees, couldn't see castle projection show, assigned seating, etc)  Seeing the popularity for the Star Wars one, I'm intrigued!  Thanks


----------



## cvjpirate

I have not done the MK one, will give it a shot this year. But when I did the one last year for SWW it was great food, good spot and did not feel crowded at all. Had a great time. If they had the party during my HS (omg it is hard calling it that want to call it MGM so bad) I would book it again.


----------



## yulilin3

msdroz said:


> Can someone compare the dessert party at HS vs MK?  We went to the one at MK a few years back and weren't impressed (limited view blocked by trees, couldn't see castle projection show, assigned seating, etc)  Seeing the popularity for the Star Wars one, I'm intrigued!  Thanks


here's my review with video and pictures Official  Everything SW at DHS Thread,Fireworks/Fantasmic! Dessert Party  & Enhancements Coming Soon
I did the MK dessert party back when it first opened years ago. The only thing better is that MK has chairs, other than that I prefer the offerings for the SW one. 
The dessert party area for SW has moved up so there's basically no obstruction in terms of trees. You pretty much get an unobstructed view.


----------



## WhollyHeretic

There seems to be problems with the whole reservation system today. I had to refresh a bunch of times to book the dessert party and since then I've been trying to add a dinner reservation but it keeps telling me there is a problem searching for reservations.


----------



## webcreatrix

yulilin3 said:


> here's my review with video and pictures Official  Everything SW at DHS Thread,Fireworks/Fantasmic! Dessert Party  & Enhancements Coming Soon
> I did the MK dessert party back when it first opened years ago. The only thing better is that MK has chairs, other than that I prefer the offerings for the SW one.
> The dessert party area for SW has moved up so there's basically no obstruction in terms of trees. You pretty much get an unobstructed view.


Does this dessert party not have chairs?


----------



## JeninTexas

WhollyHeretic said:


> There seems to be problems with the whole reservation system today. I had to refresh a bunch of times to book the dessert party and since then I've been trying to add a dinner reservation but it keeps telling me there is a problem searching for reservations.



It looks like the entire Disney site is down now. I can't get anything to come up. No dining, No FP, can't even look at my resort reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

WhollyHeretic said:


> There seems to be problems with the whole reservation system today. I had to refresh a bunch of times to book the dessert party and since then I've been trying to add a dinner reservation but it keeps telling me there is a problem searching for reservations.


you can try calling 407 WDW DINE


webcreatrix said:


> Does this dessert party not have chairs?


It does not, it has high bar tables and about 6 low tables in the front for wheelchairs and their families. If no wheelchairs are in the night of the party other guests can use them


----------



## JeninTexas

So are the high bar tables tall enough that a child would not be able to use them comfortably? I have a 9 yo going, and he is about 4'6".


----------



## maryj11

WhollyHeretic said:


> There seems to be problems with the whole reservation system today. I had to refresh a bunch of times to book the dessert party and since then I've been trying to add a dinner reservation but it keeps telling me there is a problem searching for reservations.


I had the same problem. I finally was able to get the dessert party. I had to just keep clicking the search.


----------



## yulilin3

JeninTexas said:


> So are the high bar tables tall enough that a child would not be able to use them comfortably? I have a 9 yo going, and he is about 4'6".


here are my pics. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...958.1073741968.1406401066&type=1&l=f9e11b505e


----------



## maryj11

How early do we arrive to get a good table?


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> How early do we arrive to get a good table?


line up around 8pm, they open the area at 8:30pm


----------



## ballonewb

yulilin3 said:


> line up around 8pm, they open the area at 8:30pm



We just did the dessert party on Monday and it was amazing.  It rained so they moved the dessert party inside Disney junior which was a nice break from the heat.   About ten minutes before show time they escorted us down to the seating area.


----------



## Cluelyss

JeninTexas said:


> So are the high bar tables tall enough that a child would not be able to use them comfortably? I have a 9 yo going, and he is about 4'6".


There are lower tables in the front reserved for those in wheelchairs. If they are not being used the night you are there, you might be able to grab one of those. My DD who is about the same height had trouble using the high tops.


----------



## Justin91

We just made reservations for the desert party for June 3rd, we can not wait!!!


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> line up around 8pm, they open the area at 8:30pm


Oh dear we have FP for TT from 8:00 to 9:00. Do you think with around 8:15 we could still get a good seat?


----------



## JeninTexas

I'm trying to figure out my evening at HS with the party. We will be at AK until about 3:30. I want to have something for dinner before the party. Maybe something kind of light because we will be filling up on desserts at the party, but something to offset the sugar overload. Do you usually just grab CS before the party? If so, where? I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## ballonewb

JeninTexas said:


> I'm trying to figure out my evening at HS with the party. We will be at AK until about 3:30. I want to have something for dinner before the party. Maybe something kind of light because we will be filling up on desserts at the party, but something to offset the sugar overload. Do you usually just grab CS before the party? If so, where? I appreciate any suggestions.



We started our day at ak and then moved to the hs around 2.  I would recommend flame tree at ak.  We ordered the combo and spilt it.  Plus it helped having some food with the booze at the party.


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> Oh dear we have FP for TT from 8:00 to 9:00. Do you think with around 8:15 we could still get a good seat?


That's Tower of Terror and not Test Track right?
All tables have a good view of the fireworks it's just that the tables in the center you would have to walk around all the people, I prefer the tables closer to the ropes in the front. If you get there by 8:15pm you should be fine


----------



## JeninTexas

Thanks balloonewb! We are having an early lunch at Yak & Yeti, but can't leave AK until about 3:30 or 4:00. We have no other plans at HS other than the dessert party. I was wanting to eat something around 6 or so to offset all the sugar at the party. The only CS I have ever had at HS was Starring Rolls, which is really good, but I haven't heard very many good reviews about the other CS places in HS and I can't get an ADR at Prime Time or Sci-fi this late in the game. What to do, what to do???


----------



## yulilin3

JeninTexas said:


> Thanks balloonewb! We are having an early lunch at Yak & Yeti, but can't leave AK until about 3:30 or 4:00. We have no other plans at HS other than the dessert party. I was wanting to eat something around 6 or so to offset all the sugar at the party. The only CS I have ever had at HS was Starring Rolls, which is really good, but I haven't heard very many good reviews about the other CS places in HS and I can't get an ADR at Prime Time or Sci-fi this late in the game. What to do, what to do???


They are opening 3 food kiosks, like food and wine) around Echo Lake. They are opening tomorrow, I'm going there and I'll give you my impressions. Starring Rolls closes early, Starbucks has some good sandwiches, you might also want to look into Writer's Stop.


----------



## JeninTexas

Thanks @yulilin3! I am looking forward to hearing what you think about the kiosks. I'll look at Writer's Stop too.


----------



## jbish

Music City Mama said:


> I've got to admit that I was a little disappointed to see the dessert party bookings released. I was hoping that if they weren't, that was a sign that a big announcement was coming tomorrow that beginning 6/5, the new fireworks would start. I'm still not giving up hope! A girl can dream, right?
> 
> So, I went ahead and booked the party on 6/8, but I don't know if I want to spend the money for the party when I can see the fireworks from other locations. It's the projections with the new fireworks that I really felt I needed to have that reserved spot for.
> 
> Also, my 9 year old has peanut and tree nut allergies, so he can't partake in the goodies like the rest of us. @yulilin3, I remember you posting about those little cake jars from the Merry & Bright dessert party -- did they have them at the SW dessert party, too? Did they have any cross-contamination warnings on them that you remember? Do you think I should also email special diets (the email they provide on the dining confirmation if you checked that you have allergies in your party) just to make sure they have something?



I'm in your boat, too - I was also hoping for the new show and extremely disappointed that, as of now, we are only to expect the existing show.  However, I figured I could at least book the party that I know they'll have and can always cancel.  As it is, I'm hopping into the park just for the fireworks as our planned HS day is the day before.  If they open up more shows, then we could cancel.  If it looks like it might rain, then we can cancel.  However, if I don't book anything then, my luck, it will sell out and I won't even have had the choice. But, like you, I'm still hoping they'll get their act together and get the new show in place starting on the 5th!!


----------



## jknc

FYI think I read somewhere Writers Stop is closing on 28th


----------



## ballonewb

yulilin3 said:


> They are opening 3 food kiosks, like food and wine) around Echo Lake. They are opening tomorrow, I'm going there and I'll give you my impressions. Starring Rolls closes early, Starbucks has some good sandwiches, you might also want to look into Writer's Stop.



I'm going to have to try those tonarrow as well. 

We are heading to hs for our fantasmic dinner at mama melrose.  

What's the best way to leave fantasmic and get a good or decent spot for he fireworks?


----------



## helenb

JeninTexas said:


> I'm trying to figure out my evening at HS with the party. We will be at AK until about 3:30. I want to have something for dinner before the party. Maybe something kind of light because we will be filling up on desserts at the party, but something to offset the sugar overload. Do you usually just grab CS before the party? If so, where? I appreciate any suggestions.



We will also be at AK the day of our dessert party! I had been hoping for Jungle Book of Light, but this is the only night we can make Star Wars Fireworks during our trip, so Jungle Book was tossed. 

Our plan is to have appetizers/light meal at Rainforest Cafe as we leave the park about 5:30. After that we'll head on over to DHS. That should tide us over until 8:45!


----------



## helenb

maryj11 said:


> Reservations are not working it just keeps saying we were unavailable to check for reservations at this time.



Keep trying! I had to refresh 4 times, because I kept getting error messages. Also, call on the phone. You can refresh the page while you'r on hold and take whichever gets in first.


----------



## maryj11

helenb said:


> Keep trying! I had to refresh 4 times, because I kept getting error messages. Also, call on the phone. You can refresh the page while you'r on hold and take whichever gets in first.


I finally got one !


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> That's Tower of Terror and not Test Track right?
> All tables have a good view of the fireworks it's just that the tables in the center you would have to walk around all the people, I prefer the tables closer to the ropes in the front. If you get there by 8:15pm you should be fine


Yes it is Tower of Terror. I went ahead and moved the FP to an earlier time.


----------



## yulilin3

jknc said:


> FYI think I read somewhere Writers Stop is closing on 28th


You're right, after they closed the actual bakery part and decided to go with appetizers the place was always empty.



ballonewb said:


> I'm going to have to try those tonarrow as well.
> 
> We are heading to hs for our fantasmic dinner at mama melrose.
> 
> What's the best way to leave fantasmic and get a good or decent spot for he fireworks?


Exit through the left side and that'll put you towards the front of the park, then you can walk down Hollywood Blvd or if it's packed, walk through the stores toward Center Stage


----------



## figmentfan423

@yulilin3 do you think they'll add more nights?


----------



## Cluelyss

JeninTexas said:


> Thanks @yulilin3! I am looking forward to hearing what you think about the kiosks. I'll look at Writer's Stop too.


You could always grab something at Backlot Express, too. Like Vader waffles


----------



## yulilin3

figmentfan423 said:


> @yulilin3 do you think they'll add more nights?


My thoughts:
If the new show is ready it would be a pretty easy transition so they could just add the new show and basically retire the current one.
Adding more nights with the current fireworks show is more difficult because of operational impacts. They have to close both GMR and TSMM early for the current show, people already have fp for both rides on nights when there isn't any fireworks, so adding fireworks to those nights would mean cutting a whole bunch of fp and also fixing schedules for CM operating those attractions.
The new show won't need to close any attractions early so they could just add it and no harm would be done


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> My thoughts:
> If the new show is ready it would be a pretty easy transition so they could just add the new show and basically retire the current one.
> Adding more nights with the current fireworks show is more difficult because of operational impacts. They have to close both GMR and TSMM early for the current show, people already have fp for both rides on nights when there isn't any fireworks, so adding fireworks to those nights would mean cutting a whole bunch of fp and also fixing schedules for CM operating those attractions.
> The new show won't need to close any attractions early so they could just add it and no harm would be done


THNX again! When do you think we'll get the new show?


----------



## Skywise

MDE is massively screwed up... I've been refreshing Ohana for the 4th of july for the past couple of days with no availabillity and suddenly it's displaying TONS of free slots and even letting me pick them... except it won't let me login!! (I tried my iphone and a different web browser and they're letting me login but all showing no availability still... Obviously only the one web browser is correct and the rest are wrong!   )


----------



## Cluelyss

Skywise said:


> MDE is massively screwed up... I've been refreshing Ohana for the 4th of july for the past couple of days with no availabillity and suddenly it's displaying the TONS of free slots and even letting me pick them... except it won't let me login!! (I tried my iphone and a different web browser and they're letting me login but all showing no availability still... Obviously only the one web browser is correct and the rest are wrong!   )


Having the same issue 

Maybe they're busy loading all the JB packages....and Froway FP....and updating park hours beyond June....and.......


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Having the same issue
> 
> Maybe they're busy loading all the JB packages....and Froway FP....and updating park hours beyond June....and.......


this was what I thought. They're loading everything for tomorrow *crosses fingers*


----------



## figmentfan423

Cluelyss said:


> Having the same issue
> 
> Maybe they're busy loading all the JB packages....and Froway FP....and updating park hours beyond June....and.......


 One can always hope


----------



## yulilin3

figmentfan423 said:


> THNX again! When do you think we'll get the new show?


It was supposed to open in June, rumors are that they are waiting for show pieces to begin rehearsals. I'm assuming we will get it in July


----------



## yulilin3

OFF TOPIC: but if anyone here is DVC the new lounge for DVC is opening June 6th at Epcot.


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> It was supposed to open in June, rumors are that they are waiting for show pieces to begin rehearsals. I'm assuming we will get it in July


THNX again I hate having my plans in the air


----------



## Skywise

FYI - If you're having trouble, try clearing any cookies that start with "disneyworld" - that seems to have resolved my problem and now there's no availability again...  That's not really the solution I wanted but hey...


----------



## yulilin3

Since it is announced that Disney Infinity is no more (no new games or updates for the current game) what's everyone's thoughts on the SW Infinity area inside Launch Bay? 
They clearly have it to promote the game but now that people can't buy it anymore maybe they will close that area down and put something else?
Or leave it open just for people to spend some time playing?


----------



## Mikeb1892

Any thoughts or insight into what the dates will be in July for the Dessert Party?  Making FP resi on Saturday and would like to be at HS on a dessert night if possible.  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Mikeb1892 said:


> Any thoughts or insight into what the dates will be in July for the Dessert Party?  Making FP resi on Saturday and would like to be at HS on a dessert night if possible.  Thanks.


I would plan according to the June dates


----------



## helenb

maryj11 said:


> I finally got one !



Yay! Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Since it is announced that Disney Infinity is no more (no new games or updates for the current game) what's everyone's thoughts on the SW Infinity area inside Launch Bay?
> They clearly have it to promote the game but now that people can't buy it anymore maybe they will close that area down and put something else?
> Or leave it open just for people to spend some time playing?


Is there an entrance and exit door to that area? They should set up a BB-8 photo op. All they need is one Attendant and one Photopass and the line would never need to close to give BB-8 a "break."



Mikeb1892 said:


> Any thoughts or insight into what the dates will be in July for the Dessert Party?  Making FP resi on Saturday and would like to be at HS on a dessert night if possible.  Thanks.


I agree with yulilin. I think you will be safe with a Sunday, Wednesday, or Friday...Disney had to have calculated data to determine which days for fireworks.


----------



## cvjpirate

I wonder if Disney might not sale the rights to someone for the Infinity game and let them go with it. All depends on how much money can be made.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Is there an entrance and exit door to that area? They should set up a BB-8 photo op. All they need is one Attendant and one Photopass and the line would never need to close to give BB-8 a "break."
> 
> 
> I agree with yulilin. I think you will be safe with a Sunday, Wednesday, or Friday...Disney had to have calculated data to determine which days for fireworks.


BB8 meet and greet would be awesome. The area has entrances on both sides so it could work


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Since it is announced that Disney Infinity is no more (no new games or updates for the current game) what's everyone's thoughts on the SW Infinity area inside Launch Bay?
> They clearly have it to promote the game but now that people can't buy it anymore maybe they will close that area down and put something else?
> Or leave it open just for people to spend some time playing?



Hadn't they also made a rather large investment in the cruise lines to add some Infinity play areas too?  In the grand scheme of things it's not a large investment but, still, that's going to have to be rebuilt/redesigned (or like the Star Trek Experience in Las Vegas just "left" there and built around...)


----------



## webcreatrix

yulilin3 said:


> you can try calling 407 WDW DINE
> 
> It does not, it has high bar tables and about 6 low tables in the front for wheelchairs and their families. If no wheelchairs are in the night of the party other guests can use them



Thanks! This was a concern after I booked this morning because I have a daughter on crutches, but she got the clearance from her doctor today to put her full weight on the ankle she had surgery on. Woohoo! I assume there would be somewhere she could sit, on the ground or elsewhere, if she gets tired of standing. I think she will be good by then, though.


----------



## JayLeeJay

JeninTexas said:


> Congratulations to everyone getting their reservations this morning. I tried for 6/26, but it said no tables available. I was able to get one for 6/29, so now to change up all my FPs and ADRS again to accommodate this change. Still, I'm really happy to get this!



If you are still interested in June 26, you should try again. I was just able to book for a party of 2 for that date. I checked and there was availability for larger groups, as well.


----------



## JeninTexas

Thank you @JayLeeJay. I just saw that but now have everything arranged to do it on the 29th. Of course, if Jungle Book dining packages are released tomorrow, I'll probably have to be re-arranging plans again!


----------



## Dittz

Justin91 said:


> We just made reservations for the desert party for June 3rd, we can not wait!!!



We'll be there the same night.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

yulilin3 said:


> It was supposed to open in June, rumors are that they are waiting for show pieces to begin rehearsals. I'm assuming we will get it in July



Sorry to be redundant but I don't know much about the fireworks and changes taking place. We will be there from June 20-29, so I should just plan on the old fireworks show, which would be shown on the 22, 24, 26, and 29? None of which fit well with my plans of course! I thought it would be every night...


----------



## yulilin3

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Sorry to be redundant but I don't know much about the fireworks and changes taking place. We will be there from June 20-29, so I should just plan on the old fireworks show, which would be shown on the 22, 24, 26, and 29? None of which fit well with my plans of course! I thought it would be every night...


that's the current schedule with the old fireworks. The schedule is out until June 29th


----------



## MickeyReeds

Just double checking that if I must cancel the dessert party, it is refundable, if I cancel 24 hours in advance?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyReeds said:


> Just double checking that if I must cancel the dessert party, it is refundable, if I cancel 24 hours in advance?


Right, and you will see the cancellation policy as you are booking.


----------



## MickeyReeds

yulilin3 said:


> Right, and you will see the cancellation policy as you are booking.


Thank you so much for the quick reply!  I had the reservations started, but was at the add credit card info and could not find the cancelation policy!  You were right--it was there before I had to confirm!

Just booked 6/24!


----------



## ScarletFire

How many days in advance do dessert party ADRs open?

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Cluelyss

ScarletFire said:


> How many days in advance do dessert party ADRs open?
> 
> Thanks ya'll.


They've been doing them about a month in advance the last few months.


----------



## chicagodisfan

ArielSRL said:


> @chicagodisfan Thanks for the mini-report. I was planning to arrive at 8:15 with my son for JTA sign ups. Sounds like it will work! Thanks for the info on the different line procedures, as well!



Glad to help! Yes, 8:15 am should work great. When they let everyone in my DH said that there were about 40 people ahead of them to sign up and they got the second show. If you could see the look on our faces when they moved all the kids over to the new area to line-up the second day! We both thought, "But wait, we know the old way!" We moved the boys back and forth at least twice as we tried to figure it out. I'm so glad it worked out. I wanted to make sure to report the new info here!



JeninTexas said:


> So are the high bar tables tall enough that a child would not be able to use them comfortably? I have a 9 yo going, and he is about 4'6".



My just turned 10 year old is only a couple inches taller and he was fine at the high tables. He stood at the table with us while my younger two stayed in the stroller.


----------



## chicagodisfan

msdroz said:


> Can someone compare the dessert party at HS vs MK?  We went to the one at MK a few years back and weren't impressed (limited view blocked by trees, couldn't see castle projection show, assigned seating, etc)  Seeing the popularity for the Star Wars one, I'm intrigued!  Thanks



We did the Wishes dessert party two years ago and had pretty much the same impressions as you did. We had a nice time and a good assigned table but ended up standing by the rails anyway. It just wasn't something we had to do again. We did the SW dessert party last week and loved it! It was a much better experience. The view of the fireworks is great and they are so close you really feel like they are right above you. The food offerings are much better and many are Star Wars themed and in general are more inventive. The frozen Nutella was great as was the bread pudding with toppings. They have a great assortment of fruit and cheese and both scooped ice cream and ice cream novelties. And the mixed drinks were really good. It had more energy and felt more like a party that the Wishes dessert party too. I'm not sure if it was the high tables or maybe the drinks. Ha! We would definately do it again! Hope that helps!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, I want to be her friend and hang out with her and I also want a Chewie mask  Enjoy


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, I want to be her friend and hang out with her and I also want a Chewie mask  Enjoy


This is THE BEST!!! I *love* this woman!!! "I'm such a happy Chewbacca!"


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, I want to be her friend and hang out with her and I also want a Chewie mask  Enjoy


My SIL got DS got one of these for his birthday last week. It. Is. Awesome. So far, DH has worn  it far more than the kids.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, I want to be her friend and hang out with her and I also want a Chewie mask  Enjoy



First of all -she is just an awesome, happy, joyful person -wish I could be like that all the time! 2nd- I will be purchasing one of these for my 21 year old DS who walks around all the time *trying* to perfect his Chewie voice? language? whatever....this will be way better and less annoying than him, lol.

Thanks for sharing yulilin


----------



## 626 Fan

Our dessert party reservation is for tonight! I can't find anything that says where we are supposed to go? I saw something earlier in the thread, but it was a long time ago and I wanted to make sure it hadn't changed.


----------



## yulilin3

626 Fan said:


> Our dessert party reservation is for tonight! I can't find anything that says where we are supposed to go? I saw something earlier in the thread, but it was a long time ago and I wanted to make sure it hadn't changed.


check in is across from Min and Bill, where all the tables with the umbrellas are, you will see the entrance close to the entrance to the Frozen Sing Along. If it's raining then go to Disney Jr.Have fun!!


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, I want to be her friend and hang out with her and I also want a Chewie mask  Enjoy



"What a happy chewbacca"!!!!!!!!! I laughed out loud! Awesome!!!! Gotta get one.....


----------



## BridgetR3

New Star Wars fireworks start June 17.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/


----------



## crazycatlady

BridgetR3 said:


> New Star Wars fireworks start June 17.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/


And the hits keep on comin' for the early June people.


----------



## Music City Mama

BridgetR3 said:


> New Star Wars fireworks start June 17.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/



Boo! Well, at least I know now that I'll miss them.


----------



## JeninTexas

Great news about the new fireworks! That was just one more thing I was waiting to find out. What a big day for news this is!


----------



## MlWinans

Noticed on the DPB post it says "*Nightly Showings*, starting on June 17th." Everything yesterday lead me to believe this would only be on select nights. Can anyone confirm that it will in fact be shown every night starting on the 6/17?

EDIT: "
_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular will be presented nightly starting summer 2016."

is on the website now as well.  Maybe only the parties will be on certain nights.


----------



## yulilin3

Of course,  news comes out as I'm on my way to DHS, great news . Will update first post as soon as I get back.


----------



## yulilin3

MlWinans said:


> Noticed on the DPB post it says "*Nightly Showings*, starting on June 17th." Everything yesterday lead me to believe this would only be on select nights. Can anyone confirm that it will in fact be shown every night starting on the 6/17?


Going into guest relations at DHS right now


----------



## helenb

Wait a minute!!! I wanted to do he party on June 20, but they were only offering it certain days! Does this mean that they'll now offer the party every day???


----------



## figmentfan423

Yes nightly fireworks! YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I won't have to move my nights around, doing a happy dance I have 3 nights for DHS


----------



## rteetz

I can't see how they wouldn't be nightly at least for a while since they will be incredibly popular. Looks like the rumor of a delay was a bit correct with the debut happening June 17th.


----------



## MlWinans

Everyone that booked dessert parties yesterday on only select night for the old show, and today they say the new show starts on 6/17 and runs nightly.   Very interesting.


----------



## Music City Mama

Off-topic, but at least they announced that I'll get to see the old Soarin' one last time!


----------



## Skywise

No updates yet on the dessert party schedule still has the same staggered dates.


----------



## yulilin3

Guest relations is the most unhelpful aspect at DHS. The girl said they knew absolutely nothing,  no clue in new fireworks or dessert parties.  Ask directly on the dpb post and see if you get an answer there


----------



## yulilin3

I'm live streaming from dhs at 11am if you guys wanna look at the two towers and the new food kiosks.  Follow on fb streaming disney.  I'll be live at 11


----------



## Anal Annie

Just got home at 1:00 am from a long road trip Wed-Thurs to pick our son up from college - get on here this morning for the 1st time in 2 days and now see that they are NOT starting the new Star Wars fireworks the 1st week in June as I had thought 2 days ago?  REALLLLLY?   I am so frustrated over trying to plan this #*&%(@% trip.


----------



## smiths02

BridgetR3 said:


> New Star Wars fireworks start June 17.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/



YES!  I feel like I won the lottery.  I was going between June 15th and June 17th for our dessert party.  I decided on June 17th yesterday.  No need to switch anything (although the old fireworks would be okay with us since we have never seen them either)


----------



## yulilin3

Can anyone confirm that the nightly hours are showing on the website?  I can't see them on mde


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the nightly hours are showing on the website?  I can't see them on mde


Nightly was posted on the blog, maybe they haven't hit mde yet You know how Disney it is


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, so we're thinking nightly cause the blog post,  got it. 
You would think being at a disney park should give you better information,  right?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the nightly hours are showing on the website?  I can't see them on mde



Nein - No updates on the MDE yet.  Showing the same staggered dates for the dessert party as yesterday (and no july times yet)


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, so we're thinking nightly cause the blog post,  got it.
> You would think being at a disney park should give you better information,  right?


Surely you can't be serious(Airplane)


----------



## Cluelyss

figmentfan423 said:


> Surely you can't be serious(Airplane)


i am. And stop calling me Shirley.[/QUOTE]


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So every other park got parks blog updates and confirmations today.  Maybe today will also be the day for the new sw fireworks start date?  Or do we have that already?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So every other park got parks blog updates and confirmations today.  Maybe today will also be the day for the new sw fireworks start date?  Or do we have that already?


June 17th


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So every other park got parks blog updates and confirmations today.  Maybe today will also be the day for the new sw fireworks start date?  Or do we have that already?


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/


----------



## JeninTexas

So now we are just waiting to see if dessert parties will be available every night, or only on select nights.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, so we're thinking nightly cause the blog post,  got it.
> You would think being at a disney park should give you better information,  right?



You know how that works...  The event manager drove in to work this morning with his BMW after stopping for his tripple-mocha lotta Latte at Starbucks, got to his leather wrapped executive desk with hidden mickey rivets used to hold the leather on, and sat back in his custom made Aeron chair with the mickey ears on top.  He sipped the foam off the latte and pondered a bit and then punched up Skype where the harried IT blogger was trying to reboot the systems for the 10th time already this morning and trying to recover some poor soul's weeks of reservations.  "Hey Fred" said the executive with the foam moustache "I've decided we'll start the new fireworks show on June 17th can you post that on the blog using your Disney Mom persona?"  "Sure thing Bob, shouldn't we inform the park operations team though?"  "Nah, they'll figure it out soon enough, thanks Fred."

The exec leaned back in his chair and took another sip... It felt good to make the hard decisions while simultaneously bringing joy into people's lives...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> You know how that works...  The event manager drove in to work this morning with his BMW after stopping for his tripple-mocha lotta Latte at Starbucks, got to his leather wrapped executive desk with hidden mickey rivets used to hold the leather on, and sat back in his custom made Aeron chair with the mickey ears on top.  He sipped the foam off the latte and pondered a bit and then punched up Skype where the harried IT blogger was trying to reboot the systems for the 10th time already this morning and trying to recover some poor soul's weeks of reservations.  "Hey Fred" said the executive with the foam moustache "I've decided we'll start the new fireworks show on June 17th can you post that on the blog using your Disney Mom persona?"  "Sure thing Bob, shouldn't we inform the park operations team though?"  "Nah, they'll figure it out soon enough, thanks Fred."
> 
> The exec leaned back in his chair and took another sip... It felt good to make the hard decisions while simultaneously bringing joy into people's lives...


Yeah.  Evil Executives.


----------



## jbish

Ugh.  Back to obsessively figuring out my plans again.  Trip is 6/14-6/18.  HS day is scheduled for 6/14.  But no fireworks that night, so decided to hop on 6/15 and book the dessert party, which I just did yesterday.  Thought I would avoid Fri 6/17 as it's EMH.  Now I find out 6/17 will be the first day of new fireworks, which, of course, I want to see.  Cancel 6/15 and book 6/17???  ARRRGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## jbish

Okay - so I booked the dessert party for Friday the 17th - the first night.  We are total gluttons for punishment as we are also doing the first day of Soarin'.  But I'm thinking Epcot will be packed that day because of Soarin' - fair assumption?  So maybe we leave mid day and then head over the HS for the evening.  And if HS is also overly crowded because of a) EMH day and b) first day of new fireworks, it will be better that we're inside of the dessert party, correct?  

Ugh - way too much coordination for this trip.  It's making my head spin.  And my husband wants NOTHING to do with the planning.  LOL


----------



## Skywise

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah.  Evil Executives.



Nah... Just clueless ones.  As an exec at one time I've seen my fair share and been one.


----------



## WhollyHeretic

I booked the dessert party for June 17th yesterday. I was excited about it but this morning I was trying to decide if it was worth the money. I'm definitely glad I booked it now.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Guest relations is the most unhelpful aspect at DHS. The girl said they knew absolutely nothing,  no clue in new fireworks or dessert parties.  Ask directly on the dpb post and see if you get an answer there


Unfortunately they are usually last to know anything.


----------



## gerilyne

I know this is going to be a silly question but, does that mean the dessert party I booked yesterday will be for the new show?  We are going on June 19th.


----------



## Skywise

gerilyne said:


> I know this is going to be a silly question but, does that mean the dessert party I booked yesterday will be for the new show?  We are going on June 19th.



Yes.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So every other park got parks blog updates and confirmations today.  Maybe today will also be the day for the new sw fireworks start date?  Or do we have that already?



It was buried in what looked like an article about the Capt Phasma show. I missed the FEA FP+ at first. I saw they announced that it would open, but I didn't dare think they would actually say when FP+ would be available So, I didn't bother clicking the link until others posted it. Man, we are going to be busy tomorrow and Sunday Hopefully, we can get it all out of the way this weekend though.


----------



## gerilyne

Skywise said:


> Yes.



Thanks.  With all that is being released today I feel like my brain is going to explode.


----------



## Cluelyss

gerilyne said:


> Thanks.  With all that is being released today I feel like my brain is going to explode.


The way the FP system will explode tomorrow....


----------



## DVC4US

BridgetR3 said:


> New Star Wars fireworks start June 17.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/



Awesome!  We will be there on the 17th and dessert party is already booked!  Probably going to be a crazy busy night though.  Now to see if I can squeeze in another night to see the old fireworks one last time.


----------



## Skywise

rteetz said:


> Unfortunately they are usually last to know anything.



Which is the most frustrating part because there's little to NO business cost to keeping the guest relations team in the loop to begin with. It's not like they aren't already updated daily to hours and schedules and there's so much to gain to have not only a reliable source of information at the park but that's an additional source that helps keep their messaging consistent and/or reinforcing that messaging.

I'm not expecting every CM to be in the know on every park happening or schedule minutiae - but their standard answer should be "check with Guest Relations"  and it shouldn't be too hard for _Guest Relations_ to be up to date.  (Or to at least be able to call "central planning" when a guest asks...)


----------



## tstidm1

I wonder how good the view will be for these Fireworks at the end of Hollywood Blvd. From the looks of things, you may have to choose between Fantasmic and the new Fireworks because of the projections because the best views will be around Echo Lake and in front of the Chinese theater. Can't wait to see these as part of Star Wars Celebration even without a Hard Ticket.


----------



## ckelly14

Is there a FP for this?


----------



## soniam

ckelly14 said:


> Is there a FP for this?



No


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

What time do the fireworks normally start?  We have the F! dinner package ADR on July 12th and F! starts at 9 that evening.

Also, where is a good place that is not up front for us to stand/sit?  (for myself, DH and 2 DS)

TIA!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> What time do the fireworks normally start?  We have the F! dinner package ADR on July 12th and F! starts at 9 that evening.
> 
> Also, where is a good place that is not up front for us to stand/sit?  (for myself, DH and 2 DS)
> 
> TIA!



9:45


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Rivergirl2005 said:


> 9:45



Yikes!  It will prob take 15 min to just get out of F!....  I know this question has been asked eleventy billion times, but where is the quickest/best location for us to get to after F! to view?


----------



## blackpearl77

Ugh new fireworks and frozen both starting June 17! We leave to go home on the 12th!!!! We will just miss both grrrrrr us early June people are missing out


----------



## MlWinans

blackpearl77 said:


> Ugh new fireworks and frozen both starting June 17! We leave to go home on the 12th!!!! We will just miss both grrrrrr us early June people are missing out



Frozen starts the 21st


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

well looks like I will be missing the new show just barely we leave the 14th I am pretty upset. However the symphony in the stars has been extended so that is something. They only have one showing of Fantasmic listed so with that in mind, what should my strategy be to see fantasmic and the fireworks with no fastpasss for fantasmic?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Anyone know if the dessert party will be continuing for the new firework show? I want to ensure a good spot up by the Chinese Theater.  I see it still available for select dates through the end of June and that is with the show they have now. I'm looking at getting the party for sometime in July.


----------



## ashnicole

The 17th is supposed to be our HS day. I already have fp for star tours, Fantasmic!, and ToT. Do you think the crowds will impact the whole day, or just the evening?
I really want my sister to be able to see the fireworks but we want to see Fantasmic!. I know the crowds will be bad at night, I'm just hoping we can RD and do everything we want to in one day there.


----------



## Skywise

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Anyone know if the dessert party will be continuing for the new firework show? I want to ensure a good spot up by the Chinese Theater.  I see it still available for select dates through the end of June and that is with the show they have now. I'm looking at getting the party for sometime in July.



In theory, yes - Although it's not been officially announced I can't see why they wouldn't offer the party as lucrative as that is for them.


----------



## piglet1979

I have a question about the M&G's.  We want to see Chewie and Kylo Ren and also Olaf.  We have fastpasses for TSMM starting at 9:30. Where do you think we should go first at rope drop?  Are any of them meeting during early magic hours?


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back home from DHS. I asked one more time before leaving and the GR CM still had no information, ugh. I really shouldn't go in there anymore.
Anyways here's a handy dandy list of everything that was announced
*Magic Kingdom Park*


*Beginning June 17:*
Mickey’s Royal Friendship Faire

*Epcot*


*Beginning May 27:*
Soarin’ over California film*
*Beginning June 17:*
Soarin’ Around the World film
*Beginning June 21:*
Frozen Ever After*
Royal Sommerhus


*Disney’s Hollywood Studios*


*Beginning June 17:*
Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular
*Beginning May 27:*
          3rd TSMM track opens        


*Disney’s Animal Kingdom*


*Beginning May 27:*
Tree of Life awakenings
Evening excursions on Kilimanjaro Safaris
Harambe Wildlife Parti and Discovery Island Carnivale
Tiffins and Nomad Lounge*
*Beginning May 28:*
The Jungle Book: Alive with Magic*
*Disney FastPass+ entitlements, dining packages and restaurant reservations will be available May 21.


----------



## Music City Mama

Now that I know I won't get the new fireworks, I have to rethink if I want to keep my dessert party reservation. Does anyone know (@yulilin3 ?) if the current SitS fireworks are the same as the fireworks from the past 2 SWW? Gosh, I really hate to spend the money since there won't be any projections. Not sure if I can justify the cost... but, I can also be talked into doing something special this trip since we probably won't be back in 2017 (gasp!). I think next summer we'll just do US/IOA and some other stuff instead of dividing it with WDW like we've done in the past. Also, DS will be taking his band trip to WDW next March and there is a good possibility I'll chaperone, so I can get my fix then. So, I kind of feel like we should do a little something extra since more than likely, we won't be back as a family next summer. If it were the new fireworks, it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Now that I know I won't get the new fireworks, I have to rethink if I want to keep my dessert party reservation. Does anyone know (@yulilin3 ?) if the current SitS fireworks are the same as the fireworks from the past 2 SWW? Gosh, I really hate to spend the money since there won't be any projections. Not sure if I can justify the cost... but, I can also be talked into doing something special this trip since we probably won't be back in 2017 (gasp!). I think next summer we'll just do US/IOA and some other stuff instead of dividing it with WDW like we've done in the past. Also, DS will be taking his band trip to WDW next March and there is a good possibility I'll chaperone, so I can get my fix then. So, I kind of feel like we should do a little something extra since more than likely, we won't be back as a family next summer. If it were the new fireworks, it would be a no-brainer.


the current SitS is very similar to the one from last year's SWW but it does have new music in some spots from Force Awakens plus dialog. If I were you and I could afford it I would keep it, it's good food, a nice area. Unless it rains then I would cancel the day before cause rain scares people away and you won't need a reserved area at all


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> the current SitS is very similar to the one from last year's SWW but it does have new music in some spots from Force Awakens plus dialog. If I were you and I could afford it I would keep it, it's good food, a nice area. Unless it rains then I would cancel the day before cause rain scares people away and you won't need a reserved area at all



I think that's excellent advice.  Hopefully, if it's going to rain, I get a day's notice -- we know how FL weather can be. The other negative is the no chairs at the tables. I can walk all day long, but something about standing still really bothers my feet. Any place to sit on the ground (or better yet, a ledge) periodically?


----------



## MlWinans

Just Curious: anyone not able to access anything from the disneyworld website?  I was in the middle of booking the dessert party for the 17th, clicked the final reserve button, it timed out and now an hour later I still cannot even get a page to load from disneyworld.com.


----------



## ashnicole

MlWinans said:


> Just Curious: anyone not able to access anything from the disneyworld website?  I was in the middle of booking the dessert party for the 17th, clicked the final reserve button, it timed out and now an hour later I still cannot even get a page to load from disneyworld.com.


I was able to see the reservation page for the dessert party, as well as the park hours, about 15 or 20 minutes ago.


----------



## yulilin3

MlWinans said:


> Just Curious: anyone not able to access anything from the disneyworld website?  I was in the middle of booking the dessert party for the 17th, clicked the final reserve button, it timed out and now an hour later I still cannot even get a page to load from disneyworld.com.


I just went in with no problem


----------



## MlWinans

ashnicole said:


> I was able to see the reservation page for the dessert party, as well as the park hours, about 15 or 20 minutes ago.



Stupid technology.  I switched browsers and it worked perfectly.   still cannot get anything to load for me in Chrome......


----------



## jbish

ashnicole said:


> The 17th is supposed to be our HS day. I already have fp for star tours, Fantasmic!, and ToT. Do you think the crowds will impact the whole day, or just the evening?
> I really want my sister to be able to see the fireworks but we want to see Fantasmic!. I know the crowds will be bad at night, I'm just hoping we can RD and do everything we want to in one day there.


I am guessing it will be crowded.  It is evening EMH and the first night of new fireworks on a Friday.  I would guess more than the normal crowd will be there.  The only thing is having new Soarin' open that day, too, splitting the non-park hopping crowds between the two parks.  However, I would assume a lot of locals/AP holders will try and do both.  We have PH that day and will be at Epcot that morning and HS in the evening.


----------



## piglet1979

MlWinans said:


> Just Curious: anyone not able to access anything from the disneyworld website?  I was in the middle of booking the dessert party for the 17th, clicked the final reserve button, it timed out and now an hour later I still cannot even get a page to load from disneyworld.com.



I was just able to lookup fastpasses and ADR's.


----------



## yulilin3

For people asking about Fantasmic! and the new show:
If there's only one F! and you must watch both shows on the same night
Watch F! from as high up and toward the right of the theater as possible. Once the show is done exit through the left side (not the side you came in) this will dump you into the front of the park by the restrooms and Crossroads, from there walk down Hollywood Blvd, or if it's crowded through Mickey's of Hollywood store.
If the exit leads to Sunset then just follow everyone and head to Center Stage.
I believe the new projection show will require for you to be on Hollywood Blvd closer to Center Stage, so you would still be able to see some of the projection but not a lot if you are to down the street. So anywhere from the Intersection of Hollywood and Sunset or better yet anywhere from the projection towers toward Center Stage. I also don't think you'll be able to see much from Echo Lake but we won't know for sure until that first day.
I'll be there for sure and report back
If I missed any other questions from this morning please post again and tag me


----------



## piglet1979

@yulilin3  - I have a question about the M&G's. We want to see Chewie and Kylo Ren and also Olaf. We have fastpasses for TSMM starting at 9:30. Where do you think we should go first at rope drop? Are any of them meeting during early magic hours?

Also with the above mention of exiting F!.  Are you exiting at the top of the stadium or the bottom.  I am a little confused on where the other exit is.


----------



## piglet1979

piglet1979 said:


> @yulilin3  - I have a question about the M&G's. We want to see Chewie and Kylo Ren and also Olaf. We have fastpasses for TSMM starting at 9:30. Where do you think we should go first at rope drop? Are any of them meeting during early magic hours?
> 
> Also with the above mention of exiting F!.  Are you exiting at the top of the stadium or the bottom.  I am a little confused on where the other exit is.



I think I just figured out where the exit is. They are both up top but one is a little further then the other?


----------



## ddavev3

Wow, I really lucked out this year. My family's last day is June 17th. It was great to find out a few weeks ago that Soarin' would open the new film on our last day, (got a fastpass) but now we get the bonus of being able to see the new Star Wars fireworks show on our last night! Also, part of my group is flying out on the 16th and they will get to see Soarin' now!


----------



## yulilin3

piglet1979 said:


> @yulilin3  - I have a question about the M&G's. We want to see Chewie and Kylo Ren and also Olaf. We have fastpasses for TSMM starting at 9:30. Where do you think we should go first at rope drop? Are any of them meeting during early magic hours?
> 
> Also with the above mention of exiting F!.  Are you exiting at the top of the stadium or the bottom.  I am a little confused on where the other exit is.


Kylo and Chewie meet during both EMH. I would do Chewie, then Kylo and then Olaf and them you fp for TSMM.
For some reason Olaf has a very small line, I think that a lot of people don't know he's there, I was just there today and the line was like 10 minutes.
The exit is at the top of the theater but you can go left or right (which is the way you come in)


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe I should make a video on how to exit Fantasmic! and see if there's enough time (I know there is cause I've done it) but like I did with the Chewie run...ah, remember the Chewie Run everyone?...and now I'm issing SWW again


----------



## Skywise

I've got basically 2 days of "windows" where I can do the fireworks - July 3 which is currently showing an 8pm close time and an 8:30 fantasmic and no fireworks (I expect that's going to change) and July 5 where my family is catching the early showing of LaNouba at 6 - which gets out at 7:30 - I Figure I can get to DHS by 8:30 so if the fireworks are at 9 (or later) that might be a good window too...


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe I should make a video on how to exit Fantasmic! and see if there's enough time (I know there is cause I've done it) but like I did with the Chewie run...ah, remember the Chewie Run everyone?...and now I'm issing SWW again



Can you make a ROBO-like map?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Can you make a ROBO-like map?


I don't touch Robo maps, those are priceless and cannot be emulated at all


----------



## piglet1979

yulilin3 said:


> Kylo and Chewie meet during both EMH. I would do Chewie, then Kylo and then Olaf and them you fp for TSMM.
> For some reason Olaf has a very small line, I think that a lot of people don't know he's there, I was just there today and the line was like 10 minutes.
> The exit is at the top of the theater but you can go left or right (which is the way you come in)



Thank you!  This helps a lot!


----------



## quagmire0

So, I don't feel like dropping $250 on dessert and a few drinks and a primo fireworks spot, and the only day that seems to work for us to watch the fireworks (pre-June 17th makeover) is a day that is also evening magic hours.  I'm going to take a wild guess and say that this would be one of the WORST nights to stay for the fireworks.  Am I correct in my assumption, or would maybe all those extra folks be more interested in riding rides at the time?


----------



## yulilin3

quagmire0 said:


> So, I don't feel like dropping $250 on dessert and a few drinks and a primo fireworks spot, and the only day that seems to work for us to watch the fireworks (pre-June 17th makeover) is a day that is also evening magic hours.  I'm going to take a wild guess and say that this would be one of the WORST nights to stay for the fireworks.  Am I correct in my assumption, or would maybe all those extra folks be more interested in riding rides at the time?


It'll be busier but still doable. I was there the other night during night EMH and got a spot between Center Stage and the Animation Arch 30 minutes before the fireworks.


----------



## ErinF

blackpearl77 said:


> Ugh new fireworks and frozen both starting June 17! We leave to go home on the 12th!!!! We will just miss both grrrrrr us early June people are missing out



I feel your pain, we leave June 13th.


----------



## yulilin3

Now they have SW tsum tsums at DHS


----------



## Jfsag123

I have a trip during which there will be old and new fireworks and I will get to see neither! We arrive on 6/6 and leave on 6/18. My DHS days are a Tuesday and a Saturday, which I can't change, so we won't get to see the old ones. Then the new ones will start on our last night, but we've got Be Our Guest and the Wishes dessert party that night. Apparently my psychic Disney planning skills leave something to be desired...


----------



## soniam

MlWinans said:


> Stupid technology.  I switched browsers and it worked perfectly.   still cannot get anything to load for me in Chrome......



Try clearing the cache/cookies/history.


----------



## yulilin3

Jfsag123 said:


> I have a trip during which there will be old and new fireworks and I will get to see neither! We arrive on 6/6 and leave on 6/18. My DHS days are a Tuesday and a Saturday, which I can't change, so we won't get to see the old ones. Then the new ones will start on our last night, but we've got Be Our Guest and the Wishes dessert party that night. Apparently my psychic Disney planning skills leave something to be desired...


that sucks, and you can't do Wishes another night?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> I don't touch Robo maps, those are priceless and cannot be emulated at all



I used the search function:
Keyword : Fantasmic
Posts by member: ROBO
On the second page the was a thread listed as http://www.disboards.com/posts/55328465/


yulilin3 said:


> I don't touch Robo maps, those are priceless and cannot be emulated at all


It is called Fantasmic/park exit question.
Hope that helps (& works)!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I used the search function:
> Keyword : Fantasmic
> Posts by member: ROBO
> On the second page the was a thread listed as http://www.disboards.com/posts/55328465/
> 
> It is called Fantasmic/park exit question.
> Hope that helps (& works)!


 
Forgot to add: directions for leaving and the map of the seating are in different posts if you scroll up from that one!


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> that sucks, and you can't do Wishes another night?



Really it's that we can't get Be Our Guest another night and we want to end the trip with Magic Kingdom.  We don't have hoppers and I'm not paying the close to $300 to add them just for this.  But also, we do like to end our trips with the Wishes Dessert Party - it's become a tradition for us now. And it works well on that last night because we can shut the Magic Kingdom down and we're staying at BLT, so can just walk back at the end of the evening.  It's really unfortunate that it's worked out this way for us, but I guess it gives us something new to see when we come back next year.

I'm going with the mindset that we'll probably just miss the Pandora opening next June because everything will be delayed again, so all the stuff we thought we'd have this trip but missed (Star Wars fireworks, Frozen Ever After, Rivers of Light) will be the new experiences for that trip.


----------



## 123SA

Is the Fireworks schedule not available for late Aug/early September?


----------



## yulilin3

123SA said:


> Is the Fireworks schedule not available for late Aug/early September?


We basically don't have a clear schedule after June 17th


----------



## cvjpirate

Thanks to Disney (and my emailing them) they are helping me out and I am now going to be able to see the Fireworks show on 06/17 and have the Dessert Party book!


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Thanks to Disney (and my emailing them) they are helping me out and I am now going to be able to see the Fireworks show on 06/17 and have the Dessert Party book!


So awesome! !! I'm so happy for you


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

I'm not seeing anything about dessert packages for the new SW:Galactic... fireworks.  Did I miss something?  Are there rumors of packages or FP+ area or what?  I'm going crazy(ier) since all these dates are popping up inside my original FP+ and WAY inside my ADR windows...


----------



## rhiansmom

Another one with the desert party for the 17th!  Can't wait... it's one of the only things I'm not telling DD we are doing this trip and she is SW obsessed!


----------



## yulilin3

DVCkidsMOM said:


> I'm not seeing anything about dessert packages for the new SW:Galactic... fireworks.  Did I miss something?  Are there rumors of packages or FP+ area or what?  I'm going crazy(ier) since all these dates are popping up inside my original FP+ and WAY inside my ADR windows...


We only know what was announced today,  the new show will be nightlystarting on the 17th. There's a dessert party that you can book now for the selected nights under the old fireworks name.  I'm guessing we should see updated times tomorrow. 
No fp area for fireworks


----------



## soniam

I have been meaning to post the link here again to the roll call. I know it still has the name of the old fireworks, but it's just too cool to change

http://www.disboards.com/threads/si...call-2016-dates-updated-through-june.3466905/


----------



## soniam

Bad boards


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> We only know what was announced today,  the new show will be nightlystarting on the 17th. There's a dessert party that you can book now for the selected nights under the old fireworks name.  I'm guessing we should see updated times tomorrow.
> No fp area for fireworks



So I'm guessing(hoping) that if we booked a dessert party for the 17th under the old name it is still good for the new show that will start that day.


----------



## soniam

DVC4US said:


> So I'm guessing(hoping) that if we booked a dessert party for the 17th under the old name it is still good for the new show that will start that day.



Definitely!


----------



## lovethattink

It's been a while since I've seen the fireworks.  Caught the show tonight ands noticed the sound is much better and speakers head back towards backlot express.  I could hear the audio perfect! Each word, loud and clear. That's a really good change!


----------



## JeninTexas

This may be a dumb question, but do we know what the name of the new fireworks party is going to be? I'm going to be looking for it tomorrow a.m.


----------



## DVC4US

JeninTexas said:


> This may be a dumb question, but do we know what the name of the new fireworks party is going to be? I'm going to be looking for it tomorrow a.m.



Star Wars a Galactic Spectaular Show.

@yulilin3 keeps everything updated on the first page of this thread.


----------



## columbusdizfan

Is it weird to go to the dessert party alone? My family will be crashed out by the time it starts.


----------



## soniam

columbusdizfan said:


> Is it weird to go to the dessert party alone? My family will be crashed out by the time it starts.



No, I think it would be fun. I could just sit and take pics the whole time and not have to pay attention to anyone I could tear up too without having anyone notice


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

columbusdizfan said:


> Is it weird to go to the dessert party alone? My family will be crashed out by the time it starts.



Nope! I went to the Frozen Summer Fun dessert party alone a few years back and I'll be going to this one alone too if I can book it for the day I want!


----------



## pangyal

Just wanted to share my joy at our unexplained upgrade at BWV to pool view with a perfect, and I mean PERFECT, view of the incredible fireworks! We had been bummed that we wouldn't get to see them because kiddo goes to bed much earlier than that...can't hear the music too much, but I can't complain !


----------



## yulilin3

After the complete whirlwind that was getting fp for thr JB  show this morning and checked on our end of the thread.
The new SWaGS fireworks shows up on the selected nights that was before starting on the 17th, with the addition of July 1st So basically June 17th, 19th, 22nd, 24th, 26th, 29th and July 1st . This is on the HUB and on the site.
EDIT TO ADD: On another part of the HUB it states that they will be nightly, so maybe the times haven't updated yet? fingers crossed


----------



## renes

yulilin3 said:


> After the complete whirlwind that was getting fp for thr JB  show this morning and checked on our end of the thread.
> The new SWaGS fireworks shows up on the selected nights that was before starting on the 17th, with the addition of July 1st So basically June 17th, 19th, 22nd, 24th, 26th, 29th and July 1st . This is on the HUB and on the site.
> EDIT TO ADD: On another part of the HUB it states that they will be nightly, so maybe the times haven't updated yet? fingers crossed


I am hoping the times will update soon and the dessert party opens up. Then I can stop "planning"  my July trip and relax before my June trip to the beach and one day at EPCOT.


----------



## Tia1977

No doubt this has been asked before, so sorry! Trying to keep up with the thread,  but sometimes I get pages behind (lol)...I'm stalking for Dessert Party availability to book for our early August trip. What's the typical pattern that the Dessert Parties are released to book? Should it be in conjunction with when they confirm the SW fireworks times for my dates? I'm particularly interested in August 4th. I know the best answer is to continue stalking the Dessert Party reservation listing direct. However, with real life (boo!) that gets in the way like work, etc; I keep feeling anxious I'll overlook the start of when it becomes available. Do they normally sell out quickly? Like for a regular non EMH pm Thursday night? It's the only night we can do it, and a super priority to me. So I'm kinda obsessed with getting it lol!


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> No doubt this has been asked before, so sorry! Trying to keep up with the thread,  but sometimes I get pages behind (lol)...I'm stalking for Dessert Party availability to book for our early August trip. What's the typical pattern that the Dessert Parties are released to book? Should it be in conjunction with when they confirm the SW fireworks times for my dates? I'm particularly interested in August 4th. I know the best answer is to continue stalking the Dessert Party reservation listing direct. However, with real life (boo!) that gets in the way like work, etc; I keep feeling anxious I'll overlook the start of when it becomes available. Do they normally sell out quickly? Like for a regular non EMH pm Thursday night? It's the only night we can do it, and a super priority to me. So I'm kinda obsessed with getting it lol!


the last couple of times it has been only a month in advance.
For example they released the dessert parties for June this past Monday. Yeah, best way is to keep stalking.
Remember that the first page of this thread is always updated, I put in information as soon as we get it so you can do a quick scan there to see if anything was released


----------



## ArielSRL

renes said:


> I am hoping the times will update soon and the dessert party opens up. Then I can stop "planning"  my July trip and relax before my June trip to the beach and one day at EPCOT.


We leave in two weeks and I am still "planning" our trip, all because of Disney. Most stuff was squared away yesterday and this morning but I still have 2 things up in the air - continuing to try for a JB dining pkg and late night EE FP.

But thank goodness, everything else is final!

Good luck to you!


----------



## BridgetR3

ArielSRL said:


> We leave in two weeks and I am still "planning" our trip, all because of Disney. Most stuff was squared away yesterday and this morning but I still have 2 things up in the air - continuing to try for a JB dining pkg and late night EE FP.
> 
> But thank goodness, everything else is final!
> 
> Good luck to you!



Lol....I also had to laugh at the OP's comment about finally relaxing before their July trip!  We leave in 2 days and I just finally got our fastpasses this morning.  Thankfully we won't have to worry about it while we are on vacation though!!!


----------



## Tia1977

yulilin3 said:


> the last couple of times it has been only a month in advance.
> For example they released the dessert parties for June this past Monday. Yeah, best way is to keep stalking.
> Remember that the first page of this thread is always updated, I put in information as soon as we get it so you can do a quick scan there to see if anything was released



Thank you so very much for all your help and work that you do for this thread!


----------



## momof2halls

We knew this would happen, it appears the website has crashed. I was able to snag some FP+ and secure a better adr time before the crash. Now all i get is Olaf....


----------



## cvjpirate

Wish Olaf would catch his head already.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Wish Olaf would catch his head already.


Sven is probably kicking it further away...


----------



## AngiTN

I'm so excited DH and I decided to try for a short trip in June
We arrive on 6/16, head home on 6/19
But we get to do the following new things (provided there are no unexpected delays)
6/16 or 18 (whichever looks better weather-wise) Tiffins dinning package for Jungle Book show and Nighttime Safari
6/17 New Soarin' film
6/17 New Star Wars fireworks w/dessert party
And there's something else I'm forgetting
Love getting in so many new things in one trip


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Sven is probably kicking it further away...


Or Donald is hiding it or Stitch ate it!


----------



## ArielSRL

BridgetR3 said:


> Lol....I also had to laugh at the OP's comment about finally relaxing before their July trip!  We leave in 2 days and I just finally got our fastpasses this morning.  Thankfully we won't have to worry about it while we are on vacation though!!!


I'm so glad to get it 99% squared away finally! I'm sure you are, too! Enjoy the trip! I have no idea how I'll get through 2 more weeks of waiting!


----------



## BridgetR3

ArielSRL said:


> I'm so glad to get it 99% squared away finally! I'm sure you are, too! Enjoy the trip! I have no idea how I'll get through 2 more weeks of waiting!



Yes, I hope you have a great trip as well.  Hopefully your two weeks will fly by!


----------



## Iowamomof4

AngiTN said:


> I'm so excited DH and I decided to try for a short trip in June
> We arrive on 6/16, head home on 6/19
> But we get to do the following new things (provided there are no unexpected delays)
> 6/16 or 18 (whichever looks better weather-wise) Tiffins dinning package for Jungle Book show and Nighttime Safari
> 6/17 New Soarin' film
> 6/17 New Star Wars fireworks w/dessert party
> *And there's something else I'm forgetting*
> Love getting in so many new things in one trip



When does the new stage show at the castle start? Will you get to see that?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> When does the new stage show at the castle start? Will you get to see that?


I believe it's Jun 17th.


----------



## yulilin3

Yes it's the 17th. This is my streaming schedule:
May 27th AK parties at Discovery Island, Africa. Nighttime Safari and Tree of Life Awakening
May 28th Jungle book opening night show
I'm attempting to stream Soarin Over California on May 30th at 11am and then going to MK to stream Flag Retreat for Memorial Day
June 17th MK Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire opening day first show and DHS-Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular
June 18th hoping to stream Soarin Over the World
I have to wait until tomorrow to attempt to get a Frozen Ever After fp since I'm an ap I can only do 30 days in advance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Yes it's the 17th. This is my streaming schedule:
> May 27th AK parties at Discovery Island, Africa. Nighttime Safari and Tree of Life Awakening
> May 28th Jungle book opening night show
> I'm attempting to stream Soarin Over California on May 30th at 11am and then going to MK to stream Flag Retreat for Memorial Day
> June 17th MK Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire opening day first show and DHS-Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular
> June 18th hoping to stream Soarin Over the World
> I have to wait until tomorrow to attempt to get a Frozen Ever After fp since I'm an ap I can only do 30 days in advance.


I need you to tell me how to get to see this again. Can you post here or PM me??


----------



## yulilin3

it won't let me link it. If you go on facebook search for the page: Streaming Disney. You can join and watch. We use fb live so you can get a notification when any of us are live. I think there's someone live now from Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## AngiTN

Iowamomof4 said:


> When does the new stage show at the castle start? Will you get to see that?


Yes! We will


----------



## Skywise

harumph... why is AK's times completely updated for the summer but HS' is still the same!


----------



## cvjpirate

Skywise said:


> harumph... why is AK's times completely updated for the summer but HS' is still the same!



Right now they wish to advertise AK and push people there. Think they want to kind of underplay HS till they get some of the construction done.


----------



## yulilin3

I actually have things to do but for some reason I keep refreshing the DIS...   like waiting for something to pop up.


----------



## DVC4US

AngiTN said:


> I'm so excited DH and I decided to try for a short trip in June
> We arrive on 6/16, head home on 6/19
> But we get to do the following new things (provided there are no unexpected delays)
> 6/16 or 18 (whichever looks better weather-wise) Tiffins dinning package for Jungle Book show and Nighttime Safari
> 6/17 New Soarin' film
> 6/17 New Star Wars fireworks w/dessert party
> And there's something else I'm forgetting
> Love getting in so many new things in one trip



We will be at the dessert party on the 17th too!!


----------



## sturner324

I have to admit, I'm bummed to be missing the new SW fireworks by just a week. I'd rather miss it by a month! But I should still get to see the old version, so I'll deal with it. My only concern is... does this mean all the construction walls for the new show will still be up? I've dealt with walls before and it isn't a _huge_ deal, but I like to have proper expectations, haha.


----------



## AngiTN

sturner324 said:


> I have to admit, I'm bummed to be missing the new SW fireworks by just a week. I'd rather miss it by a month! But I should still get to see the old version, so I'll deal with it. My only concern is... does this mean all the construction walls for the new show will still be up? I've dealt with walls before and it isn't a _huge_ deal, but I like to have proper expectations, haha.


I don't think so. They should be in full testing mode (overnight) by that point, one would think.


----------



## AngiTN

DVC4US said:


> We will be at the dessert party on the 17th too!!


If you see us, hollar. I'll be in purple hair


----------



## yulilin3

sturner324 said:


> I have to admit, I'm bummed to be missing the new SW fireworks by just a week. I'd rather miss it by a month! But I should still get to see the old version, so I'll deal with it. My only concern is... does this mean all the construction walls for the new show will still be up? I've dealt with walls before and it isn't a _huge_ deal, but I like to have proper expectations, haha.


There are only walls around the 2 projection towers, to be honest I'm not sure if they will still be up since the walls don't really block the projectors. There are also walls next to One Man's Dream and ABC Commissary, those should be down cause that's where some of the projections will be, well, you know, projected


----------



## DVC4US

AngiTN said:


> If you see us, hollar. I'll be in purple hair



Will do - you do the same.  We will be a party of 5 adults(7 if DD and her boyfriend can join us).  Just shout out LeiLani(not usually too many of those around) and I will answer.


----------



## ssphillips

We will be at the Star Wars dessert party on 6/17 also! Have never done a f/w dessert party, but I am thinking it will be worth it to not fight the crowds for a good spot.

Just how crowded will HS be on 6/17? Do you think park will reach or be near capacity? If so, are people with dessert party ressies let in?

So excited!


----------



## yulilin3

ssphillips said:


> We will be at the Star Wars dessert party on 6/17 also! Have never done a f/w dessert party, but I am thinking it will be worth it to not fight the crowds for a good spot.
> 
> Just how crowded will HS be on 6/17? Do you think park will reach or be near capacity? If so, are people with dessert party ressies let in?
> 
> So excited!


it'll be crowded, I've never seen Disney use words like  _*most elaborate fireworks display in this park’s history *_it will attract a lot of people.
Not sure if it will reach capacity but if you have dinning reservations, like dessert party, you will be let in unless it's a complete closure and I don't think it'll reach that
Someone can probably post a link to the different levels of capacity


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> it'll be crowded, I've never seen Disney use words like  _*most elaborate fireworks display in this park’s history *_it will attract a lot of people.
> Not sure if it will reach capacity but if you have dinning reservations, like dessert party, you will be let in unless it's a complete closure and I don't think it'll reach that
> Someone can probably post a link to the different levels of capacity



I've only ever seen capacity info posted for MK. It would be interesting to see it for other parks. I assume they would have various phases like they do for MK. I'm so happy we aren't traveling until after Thanksgiving! We should know a lot more about what to expect by then (I hope).


----------



## AngiTN

ssphillips said:


> We will be at the Star Wars dessert party on 6/17 also! Have never done a f/w dessert party, but I am thinking it will be worth it to not fight the crowds for a good spot.
> 
> Just how crowded will HS be on 6/17? Do you think park will reach or be near capacity? If so, are people with dessert party ressies let in?
> 
> So excited!


Fun!

I don't think there will be any issues with not getting in with an ADR. They'll have similar closure plans for HS I'm sure. MK closes to on site or those with ADR extremely rarely. We are going to be at Epcot earlier in the day and going to HS just for the dessert party

I am trying to figure out if we might be better off staying at BWI. We are at POR right now but can get BWI for $200 more, total. It might be nice to be able to walk back after the fireworks

Though we don't have a problem hanging back and letting things clear out after the show


----------



## MarieLightning

yulilin3 said:


> the last couple of times it has been only a month in advance.
> For example they released the dessert parties for June this past Monday.



Could we possibly assume this may change however based on the fact that they seemed to be wanting to make this a more permanent, nightly fixture?

For example, when we booked our August trip last month, we were able to book a Wishes dessert party, so those are out a while in advance. We ended up canceling it cause we don't like the new setting (I don't see why people doing same day reservations get the best viewing spots??) and we figured if we were paying for a dessert party, we'd rather do it for this one 

But seeing as what would be happening with the SW fireworks in June was still up in the air with the old show and the new show and so on, could that have had something to do with the late releases?

All speculations of course. I'm really just throwing this out there cause I'm hoping I'll get to book one for August sooner than mid July


----------



## yulilin3

MarieLightning said:


> Could we possibly assume this may change however based on the fact that they seemed to be wanting to make this a more permanent, nightly fixture?
> 
> For example, when we booked our August trip last month, we were able to book a Wishes dessert party, so those are out a while in advance. We ended up canceling it cause we don't like the new setting (I don't see why people doing same day reservations get the best viewing spots??) and we figured if we were paying for a dessert party, we'd rather do it for this one
> 
> But seeing as what would be happening with the SW fireworks in June was still up in the air with the old show and the new show and so on, could that have had something to do with the late releases?
> 
> All speculations of course. I'm really just throwing this out there cause I'm hoping I'll get to book one for August sooner than mid July


only time will tell...it would make sense for the new show to be permanents, since they are building infrastructure for it, but with Disney, nowadays, we don't really now.
We have the Wishes schedule way in advance because it's been a proven hit, playing since 2003. Hoping Galactic Spectacular will turn into that as well


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MarieLightning said:


> Could we possibly assume this may change however based on the fact that they seemed to be wanting to make this a more permanent, nightly fixture?
> 
> For example, when we booked our August trip last month, we were able to book a Wishes dessert party, so those are out a while in advance. We ended up canceling it cause we don't like the new setting (I don't see why people doing same day reservations get the best viewing spots??) and we figured if we were paying for a dessert party, we'd rather do it for this one
> 
> But seeing as what would be happening with the SW fireworks in June was still up in the air with the old show and the new show and so on, could that have had something to do with the late releases?
> 
> All speculations of course. I'm really just throwing this out there cause I'm hoping I'll get to book one for August sooner than mid July


You would hope that once they have the permanent show in place that this would become like other ADRs. For AGES the fireworks dessert party in MK opened at semi-random dates. 60-90 days-ish, but it was never the same month to month! CRAZY! Then they FINALLY made it a regular ADR. I would hope we wouldn't have to wait as long for this if they've determined that this is a solid money maker for them. But WHO KNOWS?!?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

We will be there June 21, will the new fireworks show be that day? I feel like the bog said nightly but the site says sunday wed Friday...


----------



## yulilin3

Rivergirl2005 said:


> We will be there June 21, will the new fireworks show be that day? I feel like the bog said nightly but the site says sunday wed Friday...


As of right now the schedule has not changed, only those selected nights. We are expecting that to change since it says nightly


----------



## ssphillips

AngiTN said:


> Fun!
> 
> I don't think there will be any issues with not getting in with an ADR. They'll have similar closure plans for HS I'm sure. MK closes to on site or those with ADR extremely rarely. We are going to be at Epcot earlier in the day and going to HS just for the dessert party
> 
> I am trying to figure out if we might be better off staying at BWI. We are at POR right now but can get BWI for $200 more, total. It might be nice to be able to walk back after the fireworks
> 
> Though we don't have a problem hanging back and letting things clear out after the show





Great minds think alike! We are also staring the day at Epcot with our Soarin' fp+.  We have stayed at POR and loved it, but BWI looks so nice! If you can manage it, I would stay at BWI. That's on my bucket list.

Also, the park is open until 12am so not everyone will be leaving after the f/w.


----------



## AngiTN

ssphillips said:


> Great minds think alike! We are also staring the day at Epcot with our Soarin' fp+.  We have stayed at POR and loved it, but BWI looks so nice! If you can manage it, I would stay at BWI. That's on my bucket list.
> 
> Also, the park is open until 12am so not everyone will be leaving after the f/w.


Thanks. I had not checked the hours at HS. That probably seals the deal, we will stick to POR. We had our first stay there a couple weeks ago and just fell in love with it. BWI is a tie. Before our POR stay it was my favorite


----------



## Rivergirl2005

yulilin3 said:


> As of right now the schedule has not changed, only those selected nights. We are expecting that to change since it says nightly



Thanks, that's what I figured...just hoping it does!!!


----------



## amycakes

Thanks for all the work on this thread!!  Tons of info!!

Gosh... I hope the fireworks are nightly in August.... I assumed they were until I read a post this morning!  Now I am freaking out that the fireworks won't be on my DHS days.  Had to try to scramble up a back up plan in case I have to switch days and switch ADRs.  My family has no idea what I do for them...hahaha

We love Star Wars!!  Did anyone see the facebook video about the mom that goes shopping at Kohl's and gets a Chewbacca mask?  Priceless!!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

amycakes said:


> Thanks for all the work on this thread!!  Tons of info!!
> 
> Gosh... I hope the fireworks are nightly in August.... I assumed they were until I read a post this morning!  Now I am freaking out that the fireworks won't be on my DHS days.  Had to try to scramble up a back up plan in case I have to switch days and switch ADRs.  My family has no idea what I do for them...hahaha
> 
> We love Star Wars!!  Did anyone see the facebook video about the mom that goes shopping at Kohl's and gets a Chewbacca mask?  Priceless!!



LOL. DH showed me that video yesterday. Hysterical!


----------



## yulilin3

amycakes said:


> Thanks for all the work on this thread!!  Tons of info!!
> 
> Gosh... I hope the fireworks are nightly in August.... I assumed they were until I read a post this morning!  Now I am freaking out that the fireworks won't be on my DHS days.  Had to try to scramble up a back up plan in case I have to switch days and switch ADRs.  My family has no idea what I do for them...hahaha
> 
> We love Star Wars!!  Did anyone see the facebook video about the mom that goes shopping at Kohl's and gets a Chewbacca mask?  Priceless!!


you're welcome. I keep the first post updated so people can find current info there without reading the whole thread. But you are more than welcome to post any questions about SW at DHS, we're a big family that have known each other (some virtually and in person) for a couple of years through planning for Star Wars Weekends.
The new fireworks says that it will be nightly so we are not sure if they will update the schedule soon
I shared the mom with the Chewie mask a couple of days ago, did you guys see she got a huge basket of goodies from Kohls ?


----------



## AngiTN

I tell you one thing, if they opt to not do the fireworks nightly they will see an uptick in the sell of Park Hoppers


----------



## mom2rtk

I just hope if they aren't doing it every night they do the smart thing and do it on nights of hard ticket parties in the MK so guests not attending the party have a night alternative.


----------



## yulilin3

from what I've heard, and this is coming from a CM that is working with the new show, but again just hearsay, the show itself costs $3000 a night to do. If people are purposely avoiding DHS because of "everything that has closed" then they might rethink doing the show every night. I still expect it to be every night, at least through the busy season.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> from what I've heard, and this is coming from a CM that is working with the new show, but again just hearsay, the show itself costs $3000 a night to do. If people are purposely avoiding DHS because of "everything that has closed" then they might rethink doing the show every night. I still expect it to be every night, at least through the busy season.



People: "Everything has closed at DHS!"
Disney: "Let's make that true by only running the fireworks 3 days per week!"
People: "See what we mean? DHS is dead, there's nothing going on!"


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I have found out the new SW fireworks show is only on the days that they are still offering the dessert party through June.  That is on Friday, Sunday, and Wednesdays each week.  I booked a Dessert Party a while back for June 24th, and I am just wondering if anyone knows if it will still happen since it is advertised as the dessert party for the "Symphony in the Stars" Firework Show?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> from what I've heard, and this is coming from a CM that is working with the new show, but again just hearsay, the show itself costs $3000 a night to do.



That seems low - I had heard Wishes was around $45,000 a night -

Yeah, just checked:
http://www.disneyquestions.com/much-disney-spend-annually-fireworks/
"While everything is a “theory” unless you are a part of the Disney “need to know” list (and it is a very very short list) I have seen estimates that Wishes alone costs anywhere from $41,000-$55,000 a night,"


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

I hate being "that person" but does anyone know if there are gluten-free options at the dessert party? My husband recently got diagnosed with celiac disease so he can't eat gluten. It would be good if he has something to consume other than alcohol.


----------



## soniam

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> I hate being "that person" but does anyone know if there are gluten-free options at the dessert party? My husband recently got diagnosed with celiac disease so he can't eat gluten. It would be good if he has something to consume other than alcohol.



Absolutely, @yulilin3 will respond, since she has gotten this for her daughter at the SW fireworks dessert party.


----------



## AngiTN

Skywise said:


> That seems low - I had heard Wishes was around $45,000 a night -
> 
> Yeah, just checked:
> http://www.disneyquestions.com/much-disney-spend-annually-fireworks/
> "While everything is a “theory” unless you are a part of the Disney “need to know” list (and it is a very very short list) I have seen estimates that Wishes alone costs anywhere from $41,000-$55,000 a night,"


Considering the cost of the fireworks alone, I agree. No way is it that low for SW show


----------



## Skywise

AngiTN said:


> Considering the cost of the fireworks alone, I agree. No way is it that low for SW show



$40k of that is probably getting tinkerbell down the zip line... 

If that's the cost of the regular wishes though I shudder at the cost of the NYE fireworks...


----------



## Skywise

Heads UP!

Symphony in the Stars Dessert party dates on the MDE have been updated and are now NIGHTLY for the last 2 weeks of June!

Please proceed to the MDE in an orderly fashion!

(No updates for July yet...)


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

Skywise said:


> Heads UP!
> 
> Symphony in the Stars Dessert party dates on the MDE have been updated and are now NIGHTLY for the last 2 weeks of June!
> 
> Please proceed to the MDE in an orderly fashion!
> 
> (No updates for July yet...)


I don't think I have the patience to wait for them to announce August!


----------



## yulilin3

I've been gone all day,  I missed a 0, $30000...like I said,  hearsay. 
Glad that it looks like they will change the fireworks for everynight.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Skywise said:


> Heads UP!
> 
> Symphony in the Stars Dessert party dates on the MDE have been updated and are now NIGHTLY for the last 2 weeks of June!
> 
> Please proceed to the MDE in an orderly fashion!
> 
> (No updates for July yet...)




Excellent!!! This makes my day!!!


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Thanks to yulilin3 and her amazing information threads, I went from someone who hadn't seen Star Wars in full to a repeat SWW attendee.  My teens and husband are eternally grateful.  So now we need to visit the Launch Bay and I'm again in charge of making their dreams come true within time and money budget, thus I bow most humbly to the thread of best knowledge of Star Wars at WDW...
Is there anywhere in the Launch Bay where we might accidentally leave and have to stand in line to re-enter the Launch Bay?  It seems from what I've read that there are different areas we would visit once inside and it's advertised to choose the Rebel side or Dark Side.  We will need to do both!  I'm worried that I'd get lost; that I would think I were going to from this exhibit/area to a new exhibit/area and instead accidentally leave the venue.  Have they all but idiot-proofed it or is there additional "this is not the exit you are looking for" information that I need.


----------



## yulilin3

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Thanks to yulilin3 and her amazing information threads, I went from someone who hadn't seen Star Wars in full to a repeat SWW attendee.  My teens and husband are eternally grateful.  So now we need to visit the Launch Bay and I'm again in charge of making their dreams come true within time and money budget, thus I bow most humbly to the thread of best knowledge of Star Wars at WDW...
> Is there anywhere in the Launch Bay where we might accidentally leave and have to stand in line to re-enter the Launch Bay?  It seems from what I've read that there are different areas we would visit once inside and it's advertised to choose the Rebel side or Dark Side.  We will need to do both!  I'm worried that I'd get lost; that I would think I were going to from this exhibit/area to a new exhibit/area and instead accidentally leave the venue.  Have they all but idiot-proofed it or is there additional "this is not the exit you are looking for" information that I need.


To the first part of your post I say in my best Emperor Palpatine: Good, good!

No worries on launch bay,  once inside it's pretty straight forward,  you can explore as much or as little as you want and walk back,  even if you exit it's no wait to go back in,  unless you want to watch the 10 minute movie


----------



## yulilin3

If you guys send me a friend request on fb let me know here,  it can be through private message if you want.  I'm happy to add you but would like to know where the requests are coming from.  If you arms me a pm on fb it won't get to me.  Just an fyi


----------



## JeninTexas

I see that the nightly dates for the dessert party are showing up on the Disney calendar now, however, it doesn't look like they can be booked. It shows that they are available every night from June 17 till the end of the month, but when I check any of the new dates it says no tables are available. Maybe they will be loaded into the system later or, is it possible that they are just sold out already. I find that hard to believe because there is still availability for some of the dates that were released last week. Has anyone been able to book a dessert party for any of the new June dates?


----------



## Cluelyss

JeninTexas said:


> I see that the nightly dates for the dessert party are showing up on the Disney calendar now, however, it doesn't look like they can be booked. It shows that they are available every night from June 17 till the end of the month, but when I check any of the new dates it says no tables are available. Maybe they will be loaded into the system later or, is it possible that they are just sold out already. I find that hard to believe because there is still availability for some of the dates that were released last week. Has anyone been able to book a dessert party for any of the new June dates?


When the original June dates were released last week, they showed "available" a day or so before they were bookable. Just keep checking. And I'm sure someone here will announce when they're bookable!


----------



## Skywise

Cluelyss said:


> When the original June dates were released last week, they showed "available" a day or so before they were bookable. Just keep checking. And I'm sure someone here will announce when they're bookable!



I'm going to guess 7am tomorrow when the FP+ go available too...


----------



## Mikeb1892

yulilin3 said:


> To the first part of your post I say in my best Emperor Palpatine: Good, good!



Awesome!  This thread is amazing. Love it.


----------



## Chevy

Other dates in June are now bookable for the dessert party, once they become daily.


----------



## yulilin3

Yes, all dates after June 17th are bookable for the dessert party, until June 30th.


----------



## Meeko5

Are we thinking there will be SW fireworks nightly only for the summer, or from here on out? I'm trying to figure out plans for our 11/26-12/3 trip since my ADR day is coming up and the only fireworks that are a must will be the SW ones. I know we won't know anything for sure for a while, but if you were planning a fall trip what would you do? We will have park hoppers, so that will be a big advantage. But I'd like to plan on dinner at HS the night we stay for fireworks if possible. 

Anyone want to make an educated guess? This is only our 2nd trip and I'm still overwhelmed


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> Are we thinking there will be SW fireworks nightly only for the summer, or from here on out? I'm trying to figure out plans for our 11/26-12/3 trip since my ADR day is coming up and the only fireworks that are a must will be the SW ones. I know we won't know anything for sure for a while, but if you were planning a fall trip what would you do? We will have park hoppers, so that will be a big advantage. But I'd like to plan on dinner at HS the night we stay for fireworks if possible.
> 
> Anyone want to make an educated guess? This is only our 2nd trip and I'm still overwhelmed


The DPB story does say nightly but we really don't know. Also remember that fireworks for your dates will probably be around 8pm, so you can plan around that time for dinner


----------



## JeninTexas

Yay! I was able to get one of the new dates for the dessert party and cancel my other reservation. I think my plans for our June trip are finally done!!


----------



## yulilin3

JeninTexas said:


> Yay! I was able to get one of the new dates for the dessert party and cancel my other reservation. I think my plans for our June trip are finally done!!


Congrats!!


----------



## renes

If I am reading all these posts correctly, the dessert party dates for July will not open up until a month out?  I am used to the Wishes Dessert party and even Osbourne Lights.  This month out thing really messes with other plans, especially with the Jungle Book FPP I am trying to make.


----------



## Meeko5

One more question since this thread is so super helpful all the time  

If we use EMH at HS for Jedi training sign up, how early should we plan to be at the gates for an 8am EMH open?


----------



## DVC4US

renes said:


> If I am reading all these posts correctly, the dessert party dates for July will not open up until a month out?  I am used to the Wishes Dessert party and even Osbourne Lights.  This month out thing really messes with other plans, especially with the Jungle Book FPP I am trying to make.



No one really knows what Disney is doing.  Now that they have an official opening date maybe they will get better at updating everything.

FPs for the JB show are already out for July.  I can see all the way until 7/22 and FPs are available.


----------



## yulilin3

renes said:


> If I am reading all these posts correctly, the dessert party dates for July will not open up until a month out?  I am used to the Wishes Dessert party and even Osbourne Lights.  This month out thing really messes with other plans, especially with the Jungle Book FPP I am trying to make.


It's a brand new show and t his is why I think they are releasing the info very late. Once the show proves to be popular and consistent in the tech dept. then they might open up months in advance



Meeko5 said:


> One more question since this thread is so super helpful all the time
> 
> If we use EMH at HS for Jedi training sign up, how early should we plan to be at the gates for an 8am EMH open?


7:45am  should be fine


----------



## yulilin3

DHS has extended it's hours for June
Hollywood Studios will be extending operating hours, June 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 and July 2, 2016.


Park Close changed from 9:00pm to 10:00pm.
Fireworks added at 9:45p
They also added July 1st and 2nd, fireworks at the same time


----------



## yulilin3

First page has been updated.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> DHS has extended it's hours for June
> Hollywood Studios will be extending operating hours, June 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 and July 2, 2016.
> 
> 
> Park Close changed from 9:00pm to 10:00pm.
> Fireworks added at 9:45p
> They also added July 1st and 2nd, fireworks at the same time



Great - if that holds for the 3rd that means we can see Fantasmic at 8:30 and hit the party pretty comfortably  (So long as it doesn't rain.   )


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Great - if that holds for the 3rd that means we can see Fantasmic at 8:30 and hit the party pretty comfortably  (So long as it doesn't rain.   )


Isn't F! at 9pm on July 3rd?


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Isn't F! at 9pm on July 3rd?



Yup you're right!  I had that flipped with the park closing at 8:30!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Yup you're right!  I had that flipped with the park closing at 8:30!


Those July hours will extend though, pretty sure they even might add a F!


----------



## helenb

JeninTexas said:


> Yay! I was able to get one of the new dates for the dessert party and cancel my other reservation. I think my plans for our June trip are finally done!!



I just did the same!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Those July hours will extend though, pretty sure they even might add a F!



I doubt my parents can stay up that late for a later Fantasmic show!


----------



## renes

DVC4US said:


> No one really knows what Disney is doing.  Now that they have an official opening date maybe they will get better at updating everything.
> 
> FPs for the JB show are already out for July.  I can see all the way until 7/22 and FPs are available.


My FPP day is Wednesday. From what I see it is not hard getting FPP for the JB show or safari afterwards.


----------



## luvallprincesses

We will be at DHS in 2 weeks, so seeing the "old" Symphony in the Stars. Is it the same as we saw at SWW last June?  We sat alongside Echo Lake near H&V, which was a nice location as far as crowds and having a landscaping ledge to sit on, but I can't remember if we had wished we sat elsewhere/had anything blocked from our view of the show. Where is the most recommended seating area for these fireworks?


----------



## Cluelyss

luvallprincesses said:


> We will be at DHS in 2 weeks, so seeing the "old" Symphony in the Stars. Is it the same as we saw at SWW last June?  We sat alongside Echo Lake near H&V, which was a nice location as far as crowds and having a landscaping ledge to sit on, but I can't remember if we had wished we sat elsewhere/had anything blocked from our view of the show. Where is the most recommended seating area for these fireworks?


The show is similar, but better. We watched from Echo Lake in February, and while the view was great, we could not hear the music very well (which is such an integral part of the show!). Not sure if that's been improved since then or if it just depends on the way the wind is blowing? But to be fully immersed, watch from Hollywood Blvd.


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> The show is similar, but better. We watched from Echo Lake in February, and while the view was great, we could not hear the music very well (which is such an integral part of the show!). Not sure if that's been improved since then or if it just depends on the way the wind is blowing? But to be fully immersed, watch from Hollywood Blvd.


I read somewhere that the music is clearer and maybe louder now? Personally, I haven't done it, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## yulilin3

luvallprincesses said:


> We will be at DHS in 2 weeks, so seeing the "old" Symphony in the Stars. Is it the same as we saw at SWW last June?  We sat alongside Echo Lake near H&V, which was a nice location as far as crowds and having a landscaping ledge to sit on, but I can't remember if we had wished we sat elsewhere/had anything blocked from our view of the show. Where is the most recommended seating area for these fireworks?


Echo Lake is good and since they re-did Center Stage you can hear the music and dialogue better. Also a good place would be to get table and benches at Min and Bills, better if you get the ones in front


----------



## Coach81

We'll be there in a few days.. can't wait!!!


----------



## DVC4US

ArielSRL said:


> I read somewhere that the music is clearer and maybe louder now? Personally, I haven't done it, so I wouldn't know.



I watched it in Jan & Feb at the upper end of Hollywood Blvd near the turn to go down Sunset Blvd and in March from the lower end near the exit and right where F! lets out, we could hear it perfectly each time.  As @yulilin3, the Echo Lake area might be better now that they have re-done the stage.


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars Celebration Orlando 2017 ticket info has been posted, ticket's go on sale tomorrow 3pm EST
http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Orlando/Buy-Tickets/
I'll be getting the 4 day ticket thanks to my son, this is his Mother's Day present


----------



## Andyman33

i purchased dessert party tix before the new fireworks were confirmed on June 17.  do I need to do anythign with disney? or will they just move me over to the new show?


----------



## yulilin3

Andyman33 said:


> i purchased dessert party tix before the new fireworks were confirmed on June 17.  do I need to do anythign with disney? or will they just move me over to the new show?


It's the same area so you are fine, no need to do anything


----------



## DVC4US

Andyman33 said:


> i purchased dessert party tix before the new fireworks were confirmed on June 17.  do I need to do anythign with disney? or will they just move me over to the new show?



Looks like there will be several of us from the DIS there on the 17th.  We will be there - party of 5 adults!

@yulilin3 - will you be there?


----------



## yulilin3

DVC4US said:


> Looks like there will be several of us from the DIS there on the 17th.  We will be there - party of 5 adults!
> 
> @yulilin3 - will you be there?


Yep, I'll be at the park, not the party. I'll probably stay in the center stage area from early on scoping for good spots. If you see me come say hi, I'll probably be wearing my blue SW hart and a SW shirt (hard to decide which one when all you have in your wardrobe is SW, Disney and Marvel shirts)


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> Yep, I'll be at the park, not the party. I'll probably stay in the center stage area from early on scoping for good spots. If you see me come say hi, I'll probably be wearing my blue SW hart and a SW shirt (hard to decide which one when all you have in your wardrobe is SW, Disney and Marvel shirts)



Sounds good - I will keep an eye out for you!  Don't know what I will be wearing but will probably be some kind of SW shirt!


----------



## Bree

There certainly is a huge DIS crowd going June 17th!  My DD and I will be there that night too.  We have not seen either show nor done a HS dessert party before.  She is not a SW fan at all yet her 2nd favorite ride at WDW is Star Tours LOL!!!  I enjoy SW, but I'm more of a Marvel fan.  We will be wearing our SW t-shirts though.  FYI, Target has 20% off clearance with the cartwheel app today.  They had tons of SW shirts in the women's section.  I bought 4 shirts for $22.


----------



## lovethattink

ArielSRL said:


> I read somewhere that the music is clearer and maybe louder now? Personally, I haven't done it, so I wouldn't know.



We saw it for the first time in a while. We stood at Echo Lake near Indy. The sound was perfect! I could actually hear all the dialogue. It also sounded like more speakers were added beyond the Hyperion theater towards Backlot Express.


----------



## cvjpirate

I'll be there June 17th!!!!!! (thank you Disney for helping me with that)


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I finally got the dessert party booked for 6/20, so now my "new stuff" plans for June are pretty set.


----------



## yulilin3

*05.25.77*
_STAR WARS_ IS RELEASED IN NORTH AMERICA IN JUST 32 CINEMAS. IT GROSSES $307,263,857 DURING ITS FIRST RUN FOR A TOTAL DOMESTIC GROSS OF $460,998,007​
Happy 39th Anniversary to the movie, that began a franchise, that brought us all together  May the Force Be With You!!
and...


----------



## yulilin3

My facebook memories from a year ago are killing me  Last year I watched Symphony in the Stars from outside the park and got some great pics.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> My facebook memories from a year ago are killing me  Last year I watched Symphony in the Stars from outside the park and got some great pics.



Missing SWW very much! I shared one of your memories today that was killer too! When Warwick Davis held up the soap my son made at Stars of the Saga!

The consolation for today, we get to purchase our Star Wars Celebration 2017 Orlando tickets today.  Was hoping to go VIP, but funds are not there. We just purchased renewals of our AP.  Are you going to get VIP or regular tickets?


----------



## tjknitz

WOW!  Great pictures of the fireworks.  We were in Disney last August when the Frozen fireworks were showing - we've never seen Symphony in the Stars.  We are headed to Siesta Key in June and planned an extra few days in the beginning of the trip just to see all things SW at DHS (my 5 year old is going to be in heaven).  We will be there June 24th - dessert party already booked.  I'm sad I didn't get a chance to see the fireworks but over the moon we will be there 1 week after the new show debuts.  The countdown is on....I can't wait!!!!

Few questions....I've NEVER been to Disney during PEAK season (usually last week of August/September or sometime in Feb/March).  I'm a little nervous about the crowd level, esp since June 24th is an EMH park (which we totally plan on taking advantage of).  Since my son will not do JTA I figured we would rope drop Epcot to see the new Soarin' and take a ride on TT (Epcot is the most recommended park this day - I have a feeling with Soarin' opening back up and the new Frozen ride being open, we should be able to get on TT with little wait after Soarin').  Mid morning we are headed over to DHS to do all things SW.  I have a fp booked for ST at 1 then TSMM and ToT in the evening.  Any suggestions (other than staying hydrated and taking breaks to cool off)?  I have family that is meeting up with us mid afternoon, they are not purchasing tickets into the park until they are at the gate (around noon) (I've strongly advised them not to wait, but they seem to think they should have no problem getting a FP for the same rides I have).  IYO, do you think there will be any FP available on a PM EMH day a week after the new night time show starts for rides at DHS for them?


----------



## yulilin3

tjknitz said:


> WOW!  Great pictures of the fireworks.  We were in Disney last August when the Frozen fireworks were showing - we've never seen Symphony in the Stars.  We are headed to Siesta Key in June and planned an extra few days in the beginning of the trip just to see all things SW at DHS (my 5 year old is going to be in heaven).  We will be there June 24th - dessert party already booked.  I'm sad I didn't get a chance to see the fireworks but over the moon we will be there 1 week after the new show debuts.  The countdown is on....I can't wait!!!!
> 
> Few questions....I've NEVER been to Disney during PEAK season (usually last week of August/September or sometime in Feb/March).  I'm a little nervous about the crowd level, esp since June 24th is an EMH park (which we totally plan on taking advantage of).  Since my son will not do JTA I figured we would rope drop Epcot to see the new Soarin' and take a ride on TT (Epcot is the most recommended park this day - I have a feeling with Soarin' opening back up and the new Frozen ride being open, we should be able to get on TT with little wait after Soarin').  Mid morning we are headed over to DHS to do all things SW.  I have a fp booked for ST at 1 then TSMM and ToT in the evening.  Any suggestions (other than staying hydrated and taking breaks to cool off)?  I have family that is meeting up with us mid afternoon, they are not purchasing tickets into the park until they are at the gate (around noon) (I've strongly advised them not to wait, but they seem to think they should have no problem getting a FP for the same rides I have).  IYO, do you think there will be any FP available on a PM EMH day a week after the new night time show starts for rides at DHS for them?


I LOVE Siesta Key. one of the most beautiful beaches I've been here in Florida.
As for fp the same day at DHS, that's going to be extremely hard for the front liners. They might fp for Indiana Jones show, Muppetvision 3D,  Frozen Sing Along, Disney Jr. Voyage of the Little Mermaid and Fantasmic!. Other than that I'm afraid that all the other rides might be booked up
On crowded days just try and stay positive and have a flexible plan. Go indoors as much as you can during the hottest part of the day.


----------



## tjknitz

yulilin3 said:


> I LOVE Siesta Key. one of the most beautiful beaches I've been here in Florida.
> As for fp the same day at DHS, that's going to be extremely hard for the front liners. They might fp for Indiana Jones show, Muppetvision 3D,  Frozen Sing Along, Disney Jr. Voyage of the Little Mermaid and Fantasmic!. Other than that I'm afraid that all the other rides might be booked up
> On crowded days just try and stay positive and have a flexible plan. Go indoors as much as you can during the hottest part of the day.



If they plan to rope drop Epcot with us that morning, will they be able to get FP for HS while we are in a separate park?   Or do you have to actually be at the park you want the FP in?


----------



## yulilin3

tjknitz said:


> If they plan to rope drop Epcot with us that morning, will they be able to get FP for HS while we are in a separate park?   Or do you have to actually be at the park you want the FP in?


They can get fp for one park at a time, so if they buy ticket at Epcot and go in with you but don't get fp at Epcot they can book fp for DHS as soon as they have their tickets


----------



## tjknitz

yulilin3 said:


> They can get fp for one park at a time, so if they buy ticket at Epcot and go in with you but don't get fp at Epcot they can book fp for DHS as soon as they have their tickets



Great thank you!


----------



## renes

All my plans are done for our July trip except for the SW Dessert Party.  I wish they would open the reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

T-Minus 40 minutes...F5 Standing By
http://www.starwarscelebration.com/Orlando/Buy-Tickets/


----------



## jane2073

Any luck yet?


----------



## yulilin3

jane2073 said:


> Any luck yet?


After them sending me to Celebration Europe I got into the virtual queue and just got the 4 day pass...BTW it looks like VIP is sold out!! Our friend @The Sunrise Student managed to get 2 VIP for her and Mr. Sunshine


----------



## jane2073

It was a very tense 15 minutes waiting in the electronic que.  That was after ten minutes of trying to get the ticket link to work.  But we got them!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Progress on construction for A Galactic Spectacular http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...tion-for-star-wars-a-galactic-spectacular.htm


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Progress on construction for A Galactic Spectacular http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...tion-for-star-wars-a-galactic-spectacular.htm



They look like gun turrets... They should put some Deathstar guns on top of them or Hoth style turrets on top of them.  

They're borderline art-deco though and I'm wondering if they're going to do something to make them fit into that 30's style architecture... maybe an arch sign over it like a city welcoming sign?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> They look like gun turrets... They should put some Deathstar guns on top of them or Hoth style turrets on top of them.
> 
> They're borderline art-deco though and I'm wondering if they're going to do something to make them fit into that 30's style architecture... maybe an arch sign over it like a city welcoming sign?


It looks horrendous in person, I also hope they do something to theme it better with the surroundings


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Skywise said:


> They look like gun turrets... They should put some Deathstar guns on top of them or Hoth style turrets on top of them.


This is what I was thinking... NOT attractive as of right now...


----------



## LinderInWonderland

We just got back from WDW on Sunday morning. Thanks to everyone on this thread for all their tips (especially @yulilin3)! We had a great ol' Star Wars time in DHS. I really enjoyed Launch Bay and the Symphony in the Stars Dessert party was something special (that blue milk pannacotta!). We got a lower table right near the ropes and close to center. Even though I'd read it here first, I couldn't believe everyone sat for the fireworks! It was the best! We watched them again on our second to last night, this time over by Backlot Express where we watched from a comfy bench. So much fun!!!


----------



## Dreamin192

I'm at HS studios today and just wanted to share that we were able to sign up for Jedi training before our 8am H&V ADR and checking in now they are telling the kids where to stand. I know there had been talk about which line fights who. I think they are filling the Vader line first but will update after the show


----------



## 21stamps

NM


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> It looks horrendous in person, I also hope they do something to theme it better with the surroundings


holy craaaaap that looks bad.  and people complained about the hat taking away from the theatre and park!  those projection booths look like. . . i don't even know.  they stick out like sore thumbs.


----------



## yulilin3

21stamps said:


> Someone please help with some inside info!!!!!
> 
> I am considering a VIP tour for Black Friday.  It's a big consideration for me, but one of the major 'perks' is that the woman on the phone told me I would be guaranteed a spot for JTA if I booked the tour now (said they keep 6 spots for VIP tours).
> 
> So anyway, I read that Jedi Training may not even be running on those dates!
> 
> Is this true?   It directly impacts if I'm willing to spend that amount of money on the tour.


The schedule for JT comes out a month in advance,  I'm sure they'll have it in November.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> holy craaaaap that looks bad.  and people complained about the hat taking away from the theatre and park!  those projection booths look like. . . i don't even know.  they stick out like sore thumbs.


I'm hoping it gets themed like the projection towers at AK for the tree of life.  Time is running out though so they better hurry


----------



## 21stamps

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule for JT comes out a month in advance,  I'm sure they'll have it in November.


The post that I was referring to was old...my mistake..I deleted my question.


----------



## pasta

Great thread!  I checked on the dessert party for June 19th last night.  It was open, but I was hesitant to book.  Is it worth the extra money?  Open to all opinions.  Thank you!


----------



## Kelleydm

Sorry if this question has been asked before.......but does anyone know if the new Star Wars fireworks will continue the rest of the year?  We are there the week of October 10th and the kids really want to see this......who am I kidding I really want to!  Any thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

pasta said:


> Great thread!  I checked on the dessert party for June 19th last night.  It was open, but I was hesitant to book.  Is it worth the extra money?  Open to all opinions.  Thank you!


I have not seen a negative review about this dessert party, if it's worth it is up to you, with the new show it looks like you would need to be very close to Center Stage to appreciate all the projections so having a reserved spot might be worth it if you don't want to wait for one for a long time



Kelleydm said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before.......but does anyone know if the new Star Wars fireworks will continue the rest of the year?  We are there the week of October 10th and the kids really want to see this......who am I kidding I really want to!  Any thoughts?


I'm sure it'll keep going unless there are some major tech. difficulties, they are building infrastructure for it so I'm sure it'll be around for a while


----------



## ninafeliz

pasta said:


> Great thread!  I checked on the dessert party for June 19th last night.  It was open, but I was hesitant to book.  Is it worth the extra money?  Open to all opinions.  Thank you!



We did the dessert party last week and though it was great.  They had both desserts and some fruit and cheese, which we enjoyed.  But more inportantly it was worth it to us to have a good spot without having to stake it out and sit on the ground for a long time and deal with people jamming in and trying to protect your space.  From what I understand the viewing area will be even more important with the new show, so I think the dessert part will be even more 'worth it'.  We instantly agreed that these are the best fireworks we have seen at Disney, they blow Wishes out of the water and are better than Hallowishes, our previous favorite.  I also think with these the music is very important, so I don't want to watch from out of the park.  Just make sure you get a table without a tree in the way, it looked to us like a few of the tables just inside the entrance to the dessert party would have had some obstruction of the view.  We watched them a second night without the dessert party and got a space maybe 20 min before the show, and inadvertently chose a spot with a tree in the way from where the main fireworks showed up.  We still enjoyed them, but I was very glad our first viewing had been unobstructed from a great spot.

I wishe they would release the dessert parties for August, we really want to do it again!  Any news on when that might happen, and if they will still be every night then?


----------



## yulilin3

I found a picture of the projection for the Tree of Life Awakening, I'm hopeful they can fix the 2 towers at DHS


----------



## Skywise

I was just doing a quick search but didn't see it - Dessert Party is still standing only, right?  People are just sitting on the ground when they do that?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I was just doing a quick search but didn't see it - Dessert Party is still standing only, right?  People are just sitting on the ground when they do that?


yes standing only. People just chose to sit on the ground


----------



## Nugent

ninafeliz said:


> We did the dessert party last week and though it was great.   Just make sure you get a table without a tree in the way, it looked to us like a few of the tables just inside the entrance to the dessert party would have had some obstruction of the view.



So when we walk in, we should keep going to the farthest tables?  Head to the right or left?  Any suggestions?


----------



## yulilin3

Nugent said:


> So when we walk in, we should keep going to the farthest tables?  Head to the right or left?  Any suggestions?


Any table should be good as long as you can see behind the Chinese Theater unobstructed, so no trees. I like tables in the perimeter as it make it easier to walk around, instead of smack in the middle where you have to weave around people


----------



## WDWRook

We are going is September and they have yet to update hours or list out when fireworks will be held in HS.  Is it expected to be every night, or only some nights like the current version star wars fireworks?  If everynight, that gives us a bit of flexibility on our plans.


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> We are going is September and they have yet to update hours or list out when fireworks will be held in HS.  Is it expected to be every night, or only some nights like the current version star wars fireworks?  If everynight, that gives us a bit of flexibility on our plans.


No one knows for sure. The schedule for the fireworks is only out until July 2nd. The DPB story said nightly so I'm hoping they stay every night.


----------



## jknc

What have the peak waits been for Chewie and Olaf lately?


----------



## yulilin3

jknc said:


> What have the peak waits been for Chewie and Olaf lately?


Chewie 45 minutes
Olaf 20 minutes


----------



## jknc

yulilin3 said:


> Chewie 45 minutes
> Olaf 20 minutes



Thank you


----------



## Koh1977

Ack!!  I had the dessert party for the 17th and then canceled it.  The next day we decided to go ahead and do it and...no such luck booking it...  :-/  Available every other night, but that's our last night at Disney!


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Ack!!  I had the dessert party for the 17th and then canceled it.  The next day we decided to go ahead and do it and...no such luck booking it...  :-/  Available every other night, but that's our last night at Disney!


 oh no.


----------



## DVC4US

Koh1977 said:


> Ack!!  I had the dessert party for the 17th and then canceled it.  The next day we decided to go ahead and do it and...no such luck booking it...  :-/  Available every other night, but that's our last night at Disney!



For how many?  I have one for a party of 2 that I am probably going to cancel.


----------



## Koh1977

is Vader anywhere for a meet and greet or is it just Chewie and Kylo Ren now?


----------



## Koh1977

DVC4US said:


> For how many?  I have one for a party of 2 that I am probably going to cancel.



I would need it for 4, but thanks!!  I will keep trying!  

Right now I'm having issues booking my resort even...ay yi yi...


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> is Vader anywhere for a meet and greet or is it just Chewie and Kylo Ren now?


Only Chewie and Klo Ren. Vader only meets with the kids from JT if it's raining



Koh1977 said:


> I would need it for 4


Remeber to keep checking, the cancellation policy is a day so check, especially the day before. Something might open up. If @DVC4US  cancels you can grab those 2 and then just wait to see if 2 more open up


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> Remeber to keep checking, the cancellation policy is a day so check, especially the day before. Something might open up. If @DVC4US  cancels you can grab those 2 and then just wait to see if 2 more open up



I agree.  @yulilin3 - if you don't mind I will post here if I decide I am going to cancel the party of 2(need to see if DD and boyfriend are joining us).  I know there is a cancellation thread on the restaurant boards but thought I would give our SW peeps a heads up.


----------



## figmentvinny

yulilin3 said:


> Those July hours will extend though, pretty sure they even might add a F!



Was hoping they would add a second Fantasmic at the end of June. I only have one night planned for DHS and not sure you are going to be a good spot for this show if you go to the 9 fantasmic.


----------



## yulilin3

figmentvinny said:


> Was hoping they would add a second Fantasmic at the end of June. I only have one night planned for DHS and not sure you are going to be a good spot for this show if you go to the 9 fantasmic.


Don't lose hope, they have added Fantasmic! shows as late as the same day


----------



## figmentvinny

yulilin3 said:


> Don't lose hope, they have added Fantasmic! shows as late as the same day



That is good to hear


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> I found a picture of the projection for the Tree of Life Awakening, I'm hopeful they can fix the 2 towers at DHS


See that designer earned his money with this. Looks like it is part of the building. HS looks like a 9 year old with a box of Legos designed it. 

Oh maybe in HS they will paint a huge sorcerer hat on them since the original was removed. Oh I'm emailing that to Disney today. Anyone have an email for the design department. Lol


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> Chewie 45 minutes
> Olaf 20 minutes


Poor Olaf. No 4 hr waits like the girls used to have.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> Poor Olaf. No 4 hr waits like the girls used to have.


It's pretty crazy. I'm sure once the word comes out that he's meeting it'll be longer, the other day I actually just walked in and this was around 4pm.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> It's pretty crazy. I'm sure once the word comes out that he's meeting it'll be longer, the other day I actually just walked in and this was around 4pm.



I've said it before and I'll say it again... Olaf is the Jar-Jar Binks of the Disney universe!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... Olaf is the Jar-Jar Binks of the Disney universe!


Meesa Loves Summer, warm hugs and Ani


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Meesa Loves Summer, warm hugs and Ani



I'm surprised they didn't add a "cloud" with a mister above Olaf's costume for his own personal snow storm that Elsa had made for him.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I'm surprised they didn't add a "cloud" with a mister above Olaf's costume for his own personal snow storm that Elsa had made for him.


I actually asked Olaf about this...
Me: Olaf how do you stay cool in this heat?
Olaf: hand gestures snow/cloud/cold
Handler: He has a magical cloud flurry above him you can't see it cause it's magical
:\


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I actually asked Olaf about this...
> Me: Olaf how do you stay cool in this heat?
> Olaf: hand gestures snow/cloud/cold
> Handler: He has a magical cloud flurry above him you can't see it cause it's magical
> :\



I guess I'm not surprised, but I forgot that Olaf doesn't talk for the M&G.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I guess I'm not surprised, but I forgot that Olaf doesn't talk for the M&G.


my point is that they could've made a cloud on the roof. If you compare the Olaf and Mickey/Minnie meet and greet they put so much effort in the Mickey/Minnie and the Olaf one just looks pretty bare


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> my point is that they could've made a cloud on the roof. If you compare the Olaf and Mickey/Minnie meet and greet they put so much effort in the Mickey/Minnie and the Olaf one just looks pretty bare



Yeah, I got what you were saying, but your post also reminded me that he doesn't talk.


----------



## Skywise

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yeah, I got what you were saying, but your post also reminded me that he doesn't talk.



That's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## cvjpirate

Skywise said:


> I'm surprised they didn't add a "cloud" with a mister above Olaf's costume for his own personal snow storm that Elsa had made for him.



Said this to my TA the other day! Come on it's Disney, they can figure out a way to make this happens. Heck they make it snow in FL!


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> Meesa Loves Summer, warm hugs and Ani



Seriously snorted with laughter when I read this. Glad I had put my drink down.


----------



## Koh1977

Where is Olaf's meet and greet?  We will definitely have to catch that one, along with Chewie and maybe even Kylo...


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Where is Olaf's meet and greet?  We will definitely have to catch that one, along with Chewie and maybe even Kylo...


Between frozen sing along and star tours


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Between frozen sing along and star tours



perfect!!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> It's pretty crazy. I'm sure once the word comes out that he's meeting it'll be longer, the other day I actually just walked in and this was around 4pm.


I hope it stays that way til after June 10th!! 

Btw, our Disney trip is fast approaching! I'd love a photo with the famous @yulilin3 if you plan to be around!


----------



## Tia1977

Omg, just had to share with other SW's fans. So excited our shirts came in for our HS day! Surprise bday trip for DD early Aug. As soon as I can book a dessert party, plans are complete. SW's is DH's "thing" with DD. Our SW's daddy/daughter day is very special to me!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tia1977 said:


> Omg, just had to share with other SW's fans. So excited our shirts came in for our HS day! Surprise bday trip for DD early Aug. As soon as I can book a dessert party, plans are complete. SW's is DH's "thing" with DD. Our SW's daddy/daughter day is very special to me!
> 
> View attachment 171741 View attachment 171742 View attachment 171743



Love the first shirt "Power to the Disney side"! ... and that is great that your DD and DH have Star Wars for bonding and will have a great and special experience in August!


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> I hope it stays that way til after June 10th!!
> 
> Btw, our Disney trip is fast approaching! I'd love a photo with the famous @yulilin3 if you plan to be around!


It'll be great to me you,  if you want you can send me a pm with your days and where you will be


----------



## yulilin3

An FYI these past 2 days Disney has added a 2nd Fantasmic! on the same day. I know it's not ideal for planning purposes but keep that in mind, especially if you are coming during the end of June and the July 4th weekend.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be great to me you,  if you want you can send me a pm with your days and where you will be


Will do!


----------



## Cynister

Any idea why DHS starts closing at 7pm in late Sept through Oct? Seems very early.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Any idea why DHS starts closing at 7pm in late Sept through Oct? Seems very early.


They are updating the dhs hours only one month in advance. Those hours will change


----------



## Koh1977

So I snagged 1 spot at the Star Wars dessert party for the 17th.  Just 3 more to go...lol.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Thank you all-especially @yulilin3 for keeping this thread up to date with information. I'm keeping a close eye on it for September hours and dessert party release. I'm wanting the dessert party as a surprise to DH for our trip. Was hoping to try Club Villain, but I guess that one is out


----------



## chris4disney

So am I reading it correctly that the new Star Wars fireworks show is starting only 3 days a week, but then in late June it changes EVERY NIGHT?


----------



## yulilin3

chris4disney said:


> So am I reading it correctly that the new Star Wars fireworks show is starting only 3 days a week, but then in late June it changes EVERY NIGHT?


the current show, Symphony in the Stars a Galactic Spectacular is only being done 3 times a week until June 17th when the new show, Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular, debuts and is done nightly


----------



## Skywise

And then will never be seen again after June according to the current schedule.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> And then will never be seen again after June according to the current schedule.


I am a bit nervous for this new show...Disney using this phrase "State-of-the-art projection effects, dynamic lighting, lasers and pyrotechnics light up the night like never before! "  I'm hoping that it looks like the concept art, the current show is pretty much flawless and I will be sad to see it go. But hoping the new one is better.
Already marked my calendar to go see SitS the last time it's shown on June 15th


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

yulilin3 said:


> I am a bit nervous for this new show...Disney using this phrase "State-of-the-art projection effects, dynamic lighting, lasers and pyrotechnics light up the night like never before! "  I'm hoping that it looks like the concept art, the current show is pretty much flawless and I will be sad to see it go. But hoping the new one is better.
> Already marked my calendar to go see SitS the last time it's shown on June 15th



I am actively watching this thread as well, I am hoping to book the dessert party for Nov. Planning has been very difficult this year. It will all work out though


----------



## Marlyn

Skywise said:


> And then will never be seen again after June according to the current schedule.



I hear ya! I am Waiting impatiently to book my dessert party for July. It's the very last thing I need to book!! I can't believe they don't have it available yet.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I am a bit nervous for this new show...Disney using this phrase "State-of-the-art projection effects, dynamic lighting, lasers and pyrotechnics light up the night like never before! "  I'm hoping that it looks like the concept art, the current show is pretty much flawless and I will be sad to see it go. But hoping the new one is better.
> Already marked my calendar to go see SitS the last time it's shown on June 15th



I'm thinking they're going to model it off of the new Shanghai fireworks show.  Lots of projections and water effects with that show plus fireworks but it looked like most of the fireworks were castle based and not as many shot off from the distance.  I'm presuming that makes for a cheaper show overall.  I'm gently lowering expectations for it as I think it'll lose some of the spectacle if they do cut back on the (jar-jar speek) bigga boomas - but with the right combinations of projections and lighting it might more than make up for it (like Fantasmic - but you need something on the scale of Mickey's disappearing act to make it all work)


----------



## Skywise




----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I'm thinking they're going to model it off of the new Shanghai fireworks show.  Lots of projections and water effects with that show plus fireworks but it looked like most of the fireworks were castle based and not as many shot off from the distance.  I'm presuming that makes for a cheaper show overall.  I'm gently lowering expectations for it as I think it'll lose some of the spectacle if they do cut back on the* (jar-jar speek) bigga boomas* - but with the right combinations of projections and lighting it might more than make up for it (like Fantasmic - but you need something on the scale of Mickey's disappearing act to make it all work)


You always make me laugh


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> You always make me laugh



I LOL'd at that, too!


----------



## TXMama09

Xclusive2WDW said:


> I am actively watching this thread as well, I am hoping to book the dessert party for Nov. Planning has been very difficult this year. It will all work out though


 
Ditto. Hoping for dessert in November. Planning this trip has been like pulling teeth. Too many changes within our 180 day window!


----------



## DisDadDVC

Semi-OT:

"Disney execs in a panic over upcoming ‘Star Wars’ film

The first “Star Wars” spinoff, “Rogue One: A Star Wars Story,” is in crisis, and the movie will have to go into expensive reshoots over the summer, sources exclusively confirmed to Page Six."

http://pagesix.com/2016/05/30/disney-execs-in-a-panic-over-upcoming-star-wars-film/


----------



## Lsdolphin

The Chewabacca mom was on GMA last week and this morning the program showed her at DHS meeting Chewie.


----------



## WDWRook

What time typically is the star wars fireworks in comparison to the Fantasmic show?  Looking at pictures where you are located for the fireworks is important, so what's the best plan of attack to do both?  Or, is it best to not try and do both on the same night?  Also, where is the desert party located at and when do they let you in for that?


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

WDWRook said:


> What time typically is the star wars fireworks in comparison to the Fantasmic show?  Looking at pictures where you are located for the fireworks is important, so what's the best plan of attack to do both?  Or, is it best to not try and do both on the same night?  Also, where is the desert party located at and when do they let you in for that?



^^^THIS. If anyone has this info. . . so far in November, DHS closes at 7, so that's when Fantasmic! is. So approx., what time (based on previous) would the Star Wars fireworks start? I am just trying, emphasis on TRYING to leave nights open for this and ROL/whatever they will call it in the fall.


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> What time typically is the star wars fireworks in comparison to the Fantasmic show?  Looking at pictures where you are located for the fireworks is important, so what's the best plan of attack to do both?  Or, is it best to not try and do both on the same night?  Also, where is the desert party located at and when do they let you in for that?


They have been doing f! At 9pm and fireworks at 9:45, it usually takes about 15 minutes to get from f! To the fireworks.  I would not recommend trying to do both on the same night but if you have to you have just a bit of time
The dessert party is off to the left side of center stage , if the fireworks are at 9:45 they let you in around 8:30


----------



## yulilin3

Xclusive2WDW said:


> ^^^THIS. If anyone has this info. . . so far in November, DHS closes at 7, so that's when Fantasmic! is. So approx., what time (based on previous) would the Star Wars fireworks start? I am just trying, emphasis on TRYING to leave nights open for this and ROL/whatever they will call it in the fall.


The times will likely change for November, it's way to early to rely on posted times.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Xclusive2WDW said:


> I am actively watching this thread as well, I am hoping to book the dessert party for Nov. Planning has been very difficult this year. It will all work out though


I so hear you.  We are also waiting for November to open.  This might been one of our most difficult trips to plan so far.


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Wanna be Ariel said:


> I so hear you.  We are also waiting for November to open.  This might been one of our most difficult trips to plan so far.



I have told DBF this. I advised him just this morning how difficult planning his first trip is teeth: because of course he is the reason it is difficult, lol). We can do this though- we'll be Disney planning rockstars when it's all said and done


----------



## yulilin3

Xclusive2WDW said:


> I have told DBF this. I advised him just this morning how difficult planning his first trip is teeth: because of course he is the reason it is difficult, lol). We can do this though- we'll be Disney planning rockstars when it's all said and done


not to be nosy but why is he making it difficult?


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

yulilin3 said:


> not to be nosy but why is he making it difficult?



LOL He's not, has nothing to do with him. . . I have planned a bunch of other Disney trips but this is his first time going- so I'm saying the reason it is difficult to plan is bc of him (he is also a HUGE SW fan, so I'm not entirely off base ) I'm mostly just messing with him.


----------



## Koh1977

hmm...So I am wondering now if I should do the dessert party for the last old Star Wars fireworks show which we loved last year and not worry about the new one so much...?


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> hmm...So I am wondering now if I should do the dessert party for the last old Star Wars fireworks show which we loved last year and not worry about the new one so much...?


If you're coming to see the new show I would get the dessert party for that one as I'm sure the best spots to watch ate going to be toward the front of Hollywood  blvd near center stage,  and space will be more limited. 
But if you can splurge I would do both


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

How long is the Star Wars Path to a Jedi movie? Would it be appropriate to watch with a almost 3 and 4 year old to cool off in the afternoon or is it a lot of the more violent scenes?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> How long is the Star Wars Path to a Jedi movie? Would it be appropriate to watch with a almost 3 and 4 year old to cool off in the afternoon or is it a lot of the more violent scenes?


It's v10 minutes,  I don't remember any violent scenes.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> It's v10 minutes,  I don't remember any violent scenes.



Awesome thanks! I want to avoid going back to the hotel due to travel times. But I know mid afternoon in Sept I need to plan inside attractions to survive.


----------



## ras1121

Is there a Darth V. meet and greet during the summer?  Or does this only happen during the SW weekends?  Thanks for any insight, my son would LOVE to meet DV.


----------



## yulilin3

ras1121 said:


> Is there a Darth V. meet and greet during the summer?  Or does this only happen during the SW weekends?  Thanks for any insight, my son would LOVE to meet DV.


Only way to meet Vader is if your child is signed up for JT and the show is cancelled because of rain.
There are no more SWW  for the forseeable future


----------



## Sydnerella

Any thoughts on when they will announce if they will have October SW related fireworks and dessert parties (or not))?  We are debating which park to select for one-day visit on Thursday October 13th before our week on DCL starting Saturday. If we knew what was happening regarding SW at DHS or ROL/JB at AK we would better be able to make an ADR and plan our resort (AKL or BC)...


----------



## ras1121

yulilin3 said:


> Only way to meet Vader is if your child is signed up for JT and the show is cancelled because of rain.
> There are no more SWW  for the forseeable future



Oh man what a bummer, I've seen some character photos with DV and they look great.  Maybe they will add something like this in the future.

What is the currently schedule for the SW fireworks in July, is this going to be a nightly event?


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> Any thoughts on when they will announce if they will have October SW related fireworks and dessert parties (or not))?  We are debating which park to select for one-day visit on Thursday October 13th before our week on DCL starting Saturday. If we knew what was happening regarding SW at DHS or ROL/JB at AK we would better be able to make an ADR and plan our resort (AKL or BC)...


They are only announcing the schedule a month in advance for now



ras1121 said:


> Oh man what a bummer, I've seen some character photos with DV and they look great.  Maybe they will add something like this in the future.
> 
> What is the currently schedule for the SW fireworks in July, is this going to be a nightly event?


The schedule for fireworks is only out until July 2nd, the fireworks should continue nightly unless something happens


----------



## ras1121

yulilin3 said:


> They are only announcing the schedule a month in advance for now
> 
> 
> The schedule for fireworks is only out until July 2nd, the fireworks should continue nightly unless something happens



Thank you for all the great info!


----------



## yulilin3

ras1121 said:


> Thank you for all the great info!


You're welcome
. I keep the first page updated so as soon as we get any changes to times and dessert parties I post it there


----------



## ras1121

Wondering now, which SW characters can you meet and have your photo taking with?


----------



## yulilin3

ras1121 said:


> Wondering now, which SW characters can you meet and have your photo taking with?


Make sure to read the first page for all up to date info. 
Right now you can meet Chewbacca and Kylo Ren


----------



## GillianP1301

Count me in with those of you waiting to book a dessert party... late August for me.  It's the last piece of my plan that needs to be booked and I'll be happy when it's done.


----------



## Marlyn

GillianP1301 said:


> Count me in with those of you waiting to book a dessert party... late August for me.  It's the last piece of my plan that needs to be booked and I'll be happy when it's done.


Right now I have 2 Fantasmic packages booked for the 2 days in July that I want to go to the studios. Just waiting to see which day I can get dessert party so I can cancel one. I hate holding onto ADRs that way, but I don't know which day dessert parties will be so.....I wish they would hurry up


----------



## yulilin3

SW/Disney related:
Hong Kong Disneyland is getting awaken this summer. 




As Guests enter Hyperspace Mountain, a completely reimagined version of Tomorrowland’s classic attraction Space Mountain roller coaster, they will walk past a gigantic life-size X-wing starfighters, flight suits and pilot helmets on their way to try their skill as a rebel pilot. After a mission briefing from Admiral Ackbar, they will prepare to fly to outer space on a reconnaissance mission to survey an Imperial Star Destroyer spotted near desert planet Jakku – a desert planet featured in _“Star Wars: The Force Awakens”_, which turns out to be a trap. Riders will thrill to the experience of an epic dogfight between Imperial TIE fighters and Rebel X-wing starfighters.





Guests can journey to a hidden Resistance base, the _Star Wars_: Command Post, to meet legendary Wookiee warrior Chewbacca and resourceful astromech droid R2-D2. Look out for Captain Phasma who will lead a team of her Stormtroopers on a First Order patrol in Tomorrowland, searching for any signs of the Resistance.






Starting from June 25, aspiring younglings (aged 4-12) will be recruited to don Jedi robes and join a secret training session with Jedi masters on how to use the Force, and their wit, to wield lightsabers. “Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple” is a brand new entertainment experience adapted exclusively for Hong Kong Disneyland. After the training, they will use their new skills to duel Darth Vader from the _Star Wars _saga, the Seventh Sister Inquisitor from_ “Star Wars_ _Rebels_”, and use the Force to fend off Kylo Ren from “_Star Wars: The Force Awakens_.”


----------



## JRoyster86

Add me to the list of people waiting for August dessert party times! I'm hoping to score one for my mid August trip. I have never seen any of the SW fireworks shows so I am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## hollygolitely93

any reason why they aren't releasing the firework show dates more than a month out...and desert parties?  Seems strange...?


----------



## Marlyn

hollygolitely93 said:


> any reason why they aren't releasing the firework show dates more than a month out...and desert parties?  Seems strange...?


Yes it does, doesn't it? I can't see any reason....


----------



## yulilin3

Marlyn said:


> Yes it does, doesn't it? I can't see any reason....


it's a new show that has to be tested and retested (I'm hoping they are doing that now) they probably want to make sure it works flawlessly before updating the schedule, also they will probably see what the interest for the show is and make cuts if it's not popular, but they should know it will be popular.


----------



## yulilin3

doing the morning sweep of the HUB, event operations have received their calendars until July 2nd and the dessert party is showing up on their calendar. Now we still wait for them to release it for booking


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> it's a new show that has to be tested and retested (I'm hoping they are doing that now) they probably want to make sure it works flawlessly before updating the schedule, also they will probably see what the interest for the show is and make cuts if it's not popular, but they should know it will be popular.



or the cynical side of me says they want to see how popular the dessert parties with hopes that they can increase the price of them going forward


----------



## yulilin3

leaflets will be placed in rooms at Boardwalk, Beach and Yacht informing guests of noise impacts in preparations for SWaGS from June 5-9


----------



## ArielSRL

Can't they just start the new ones June 10th?? Then we'd get to see both. Oh well...a girl can dream. Oh and we always have June 2017.


----------



## yulilin3

Going to DHS this Saturday and can't wait to see what progress, if any, the 2 ugly towers have. I'll post the pics Saturday night.


----------



## Marlyn

yulilin3 said:


> it's a new show that has to be tested and retested (I'm hoping they are doing that now) they probably want to make sure it works flawlessly before updating the schedule, also they will probably see what the interest for the show is and make cuts if it's not popular, but they should know it will be popular.


I get that, however, they have opened booking for the dessert parties nightly at end of June, with the new show. So if they are waiting for the new show to start, then they would be releasing dessert party dates for July at the end of June. That's really short notice.


----------



## yulilin3

New D-Tech SW on demand https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ampaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> New D-Tech SW on demand https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/06/d-tech-on-demand-awakens-this-summer-with-limited-release-star-wars-artwork/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)



Those patterns are pretty cool

It wasn't clear in the article - is that entire new custom magic bands or skins that you would apply to your existing magic band?


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Those patterns are pretty cool
> 
> It wasn't clear in the article - is that entire new custom magic bands or skins that you would apply to your existing magic band?


I think they are magic bands, they create them on the spot


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Hello all - longtime lurker here.  Yulilin your SW dessert party thread got me so excited when I first read about it.  Been trying to book one for our August trip ever since!  You know that I have had no luck with that!  We are staying CL at the Beach Club and I was talking to the itinerary planning peeps. Their party line is that the dessert party isn't going past June. What do you think are the odds of that being true?  I can't believe they wouldn't continue them!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Hello all - longtime lurker here.  Yulilin your SW dessert party thread got me so excited when I first read about it.  Been trying to book one for our August trip ever since!  You know that I have had no luck with that!  We are staying CL at the Beach Club and I was talking to the itinerary planning peeps. Their party line is that the dessert party isn't going past June. What do you think are the odds of that being true?  I can't believe they wouldn't continue them!


Speculation at this point. 
1. They could keep the dessert party since I'm sure it's making money,  not sure that it  is selling out everynight though
2. They could get rid of it so that there's more space for everyone to watch the new show
...only time will tell.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Speculation at this point.
> 1. They could keep the dessert party since I'm sure it's making money,  not sure that it  is selling out everynight though
> 2. They could get rid of it so that there's more space for everyone to watch the new show
> ...only time will tell.



so 50-50 odds LMAO.  could be worse.  i need a little pixie dust!!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> so 50-50 odds LMAO.  could be worse.  i need a little pixie dust!!


Yeah,  I'm sorry there's no solid info.  I think that they will update the dessert party and fireworks schedule mid June for July


----------



## Marlyn

Hmmmm, no dessert party potentially? That would be terrible disappointing.


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> Going to DHS this Saturday and can't wait to see what progress, if any, the 2 ugly towers have. I'll post the pics Saturday night.



Awesome! We'll be there Saturday from about 4:00 through F! It would be great to see you again!


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Awesome! We'll be there Saturday from about 4:00 through F! It would be great to see you again!


Yay,  I'll probably watch the citizens of Hollywood last set,  I think it's at 3:30 on sunset.  I can stay at sunset after if you wanna meet there


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> Yay,  I'll probably watch the citizens of Hollywood last set,  I think it's at 3:30 on sunset.  I can stay at sunset after if you wanna meet there



Sounds good. I think we have a RnR FP at 4-5 so that should work out well. For the first time in a few years, we're sleeping in tomorrow on our first day instead of racing off to SWW.  It's sad but looking forward to easing into this vacation for a change.


----------



## 123SA

Regarding the dessert party  -- if the show is canceled for weather, do you get a refund?


----------



## yulilin3

123SA said:


> Regarding the dessert party  -- if the show is canceled for weather, do you get a refund?


no, they still do the dessert party inside Disney Jr. You can always cancel the day before to get your refund.


----------



## WDWRook

Assuming they keep the desert party, is it safe to assume you cannot do the SW desert party and also go to Fantasmic?

EDIT:  for the new fireworks show.  We are going in September.


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Assuming they keep the desert party, is it safe to assume you cannot do the SW desert party and also go to Fantasmic?
> 
> EDIT:  for the new fireworks show.  We are going in September.


You could but would lose about an hour of dessert party time.  You would show up for the party around 9:40pm when the dessert party lasts until 10pm


----------



## Supermom3

Just back from a great trip! The Star Wars fireworks are phenomenal! I'm sorry we missed the opening of the new firework show, but the old show was by no means a disappointment.

Thank you to all, especially yulilin, for all the great advice and tips.  We had no trouble going from Fantasmic! to the fireworks and getting a great spot standing right next to the dessert party area.

@yulilin3 do I remember correctly that your son sings with the Frog Choir at Universal? We saw them on Tuesday afternoon, and they were great! Is he the Griffindor singer holding one of the frogs?


----------



## yulilin3

Supermom3 said:


> Just back from a great trip! The Star Wars fireworks are phenomenal! I'm sorry we missed the opening of the new firework show, but the old show was by no means a disappointment.
> 
> Thank you to all, especially yulilin, for all the great advice and tips.  We had no trouble going from Fantasmic! to the fireworks and getting a great spot standing right next to the dessert party area.
> 
> @yulilin3 do I remember correctly that your son sings with the Frog Choir at Universal? We saw them on Tuesday afternoon, and they were great! Is he the Griffindor singer holding one of the frogs?


I'm glad you had a great time. Here's a pic of my son, he only does a couple of days a week. He did a day this week but I'm not sure if it was Tuesday


----------



## yulilin3

now that I think of it I think Tuesday he was at Diagon Alley, I think he did Frog Choir Monday


----------



## Supermom3

yulilin3 said:


> now that I think of it I think Tuesday he was at Diagon Alley, I think he did Frog Choir Monday



I don't think that was him. It was a really fun show to watch, and very talented voices. What a fun job for him to have! My 9 year old daughter decided she would like to be the "girl bird" in the Lion King show who gets to fly when she grows up.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Marlyn said:


> Hmmmm, no dessert party potentially? That would be terrible disappointing.



It really would be for us also.  I am pondering the Illuminations dessert party instead but it doesn't get me nearly as excited!!


----------



## yulilin3

Supermom3 said:


> I don't think that was him. It was a really fun show to watch, and very talented voices. What a fun job for him to have! My 9 year old daughter decided she would like to be the "girl bird" in the Lion King show who gets to fly when she grows up.


get ready that's how it starts  My son works with the Diagon Alley shows at Universal Studios as a stage hand and has been recognized, especially by little kids asking if he works at the frog choir. My DD15 wants to go into entertainment as well, as a dancer, and her goal is to work at FOTLK.


----------



## lovethattink

Is there a meet planned before fireworks for June 17 the new show?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Is there a meet planned before fireworks for June 17 the new show?


I'll be there early, grabbing a spot


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there early, grabbing a spot



We are dropping by for the evening.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there early, grabbing a spot





lovethattink said:


> We are dropping by for the evening.


If I make it into the park, I'll look for both of you. How early are you two planning to be there?


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> If I make it into the park, I'll look for both of you. How early are you two planning to be there?


I'm going to stream the first performance of Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire at MK, after that I'm headed to DHS, so I should be there around noonish.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to stream the first performance of Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire at MK, after that I'm headed to DHS, so I should be there around noonish.


Ok, will let you know!


----------



## Marlyn

bilnsheldodisney said:


> It really would be for us also.  I am pondering the Illuminations dessert party instead but it doesn't get me nearly as excited!!


Agreed. I have no desire to do illuminations or wishes dessert parties. I only want this one. Crossing fingers it continues past June!!


----------



## DVC4US

lovethattink said:


> Is there a meet planned before fireworks for June 17 the new show?



There should be. We will be there - have the dessert party booked. We have an ADR at 50s PT at 3:35pm so that will start our evening. 

Hope to get the chance to meet all of you guys!


----------



## cvjpirate

I'll be there 17th @ dessert  party! Yea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

@yulilin3 - thanks for the tip to watch the fireworks in front of GMR. We were there Wednesday night with some friends and it was the perfect spot to accommodate all of us. We arrived about 20 minutes early and the area had only a few people in it (though slowly filled up).  The fireworks were literally right above us and it was amazing. So sad to see this show go.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm so anxious for these new SW fireworks to start! I can't wait to hear how awesome they are (my expectations are SKY HIGH!). I'm really happy for those of you who get to see them at the end of this month and into next month, but I'm also happy my trip isn't until after Thanksgiving since there are still so many things up in the air. We were originally scheduled for September (bounceback from last fall) but we decided to go later in the year to give them more time to get things worked out on the new stuff. Phew!


----------



## yulilin3

DVC4US said:


> There should be. We will be there - have the dessert party booked. We have an ADR at 50s PT at 3:35pm so that will start our evening.
> 
> Hope to get the chance to meet all of you guys!





cvjpirate said:


> I'll be there 17th @ dessert  party! Yea!!!!!!!!!


make sure to slip a Mickey bar our way 



Cluelyss said:


> @yulilin3 - thanks for the tip to watch the fireworks in front of GMR. We were there Wednesday night with some friends and it was the perfect spot to accommodate all of us. We arrived about 20 minutes early and the area had only a few people in it (though slowly filled up).  The fireworks were literally right above us and it was amazing. So sad to see this show go.


So happy you had a great view. It is kinda hard on the neck but so awesome to see the fireworks right above your head.


----------



## 123SA

yulilin3 said:


> You could but would lose about an hour of dessert party time.  You would show up for the party around 9:40pm when the dessert party lasts until 10pm



The Fantasmic times in September are usually not the same as the summer schedule.  The park closes at 8:00, fantasmic is at 8:30.  Right now, I can't find the fireworks schedule, but last year it was at 9:00 and they started before we got from the theatre to Hollywood Blvd  - -however, we were in the worst spot to get out of the theatre.


----------



## cvjpirate

For all you have done Yulilin, you got it........one Mickey bar


----------



## DVC4US

cvjpirate said:


> For all you have done Yulilin, you got it........one Mickey bar



I agree, Mickey Bar it is!!!


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> For all you have done Yulilin, you got it........one Mickey bar





DVC4US said:


> I agree, Mickey Bar it is!!!


Yay mickey bars,  but more excited to meet you


----------



## Justin91

We have the desert party scheduled for tonight but on the reservation there is no explanation where to go or what to do. I have read here that folks start lignin get up at 8:00. We are pretty much noobs and have no idea where to go. I know I can ask a cast member once I arrive, just hoping for some help from someone in the know here.  We are planning on showing up at the park around 7, we have been at Animal Kingdom all day, had a blast! I know this has been covered earlier in this thread, and I did try to find it, but failed...thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Justin91 said:


> We have the desert party scheduled for tonight but on the reservation there is no explanation where to go or what to do. I have read here that folks start lignin get up at 8:00. We are pretty much noobs and have no idea where to go. I know I can ask a cast member once I arrive, just hoping for some help from someone in the know here.  We are planning on showing up at the park around 7, we have been at Animal Kingdom all day, had a blast! I know this has been covered earlier in this thread, and I did try to find it, but failed...thanks!


The check in is next to Min and Bills (the quick service that looks like a boat next to Echo Lake) you can't miss it. Right across the huge screen at the Hyperion Theater (Frozen sing along building) You can line up at 8pm they let you in at 8:30pm
If it's raining go straight to Disney Jr.


----------



## Koh1977

Where are you planning to watch the new fireworks show on the 17th, @yulilin3 ?  If we DON'T get 3 more dessert party "passes," I'd still like to have a good spot to see.    We have a 5:20pm ADR at H&V first is all.


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Where are you planning to watch the new fireworks show on the 17th, @yulilin3 ?  If we DON'T get 3 more dessert party "passes," I'd still like to have a good spot to see.    We have a 5:20pm ADR at H&V first is all.


Basically in front of centre stage,  closer to the dessert party ropes


----------



## Koh1977

Also, do we think it's likely they will add another Fantasmic show that week?  (would love to catch both the Star Wars fireworks AND Fantasmic again)


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> Also, do we think it's likely they will add another Fantasmic show that week?  (would love to catch both the Star Wars fireworks AND Fantasmic again)


I have no idea


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> I have no idea



Well, why the hell not?  Aren't you the expert?    JUST TEASING!!!

I am crossing my fingers they will add another one!


----------



## JessicaW1234

Does anyone know what the hours will be at HS in August? Also, what time would the new fireworks be?

I know people are watching for the dessert party. Can someone tell me what the reserved section is like? It says there is no seating? If we bought this, would we be in a crush of standing people like Main Street during wishes?


----------



## Marlyn

JessicaW1234 said:


> Does anyone know what the hours will be at HS in August? Also, what time would the new fireworks be?
> 
> I know people are watching for the dessert party. Can someone tell me what the reserved section is like? It says there is no seating? If we bought this, would we be in a crush of standing people like Main Street during wishes?


I haven't done the dessert party yet, but from what Ive read, its standing only. No seats. However, it's not crowded and the view is awesome!!!


----------



## rhiansmom

DD and I will also be at the dessert party on the 17th... it's just the two of us and we would welcome a meet up!


----------



## c3h3a3r

Hi. I thought I saw/read somewhere about new star wars magic bands. Can anyone confirm the prices please? TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

c3h3a3r said:


> Hi. I thought I saw/read somewhere about new star wars magic bands. Can anyone confirm the prices please? TIA


When the MagicBands on Demand first began, MBs were $21.95. Because SW are Limited Release for 30 days each, they'll probably be more than that. The Parks Blog hasn't listed the price:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ummer-with-limited-release-star-wars-artwork/


----------



## yulilin3

JessicaW1234 said:


> Does anyone know what the hours will be at HS in August? Also, what time would the new fireworks be?
> 
> I know people are watching for the dessert party. Can someone tell me what the reserved section is like? It says there is no seating? If we bought this, would we be in a crush of standing people like Main Street during wishes?


On the first page I pinned my review with pictures of the area.  It is not crowded,  shoulder to shoulder,  it's one of the best reviewed dessert parties that disney offers


rhiansmom said:


> DD and I will also be at the dessert party on the 17th... it's just the two of us and we would welcome a meet up!


I'll be there.  For people going the  17th do you want to meet up earlier in the day?  I know most of you will have plans, but if you'd liker we can meet up earlier. ..just let me know.  I'll be at the park around noon


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there.  For people going the  17th do you want to meet up earlier in the day?  I know most of you will have plans, but if you'd liker we can meet up earlier. ..just let me know.  I'll be at the park around noon



I would love to meet up with other DISers.  I know we will be in the park by 3:30pm but we might be earlier, it just depends.  Should we pick a time or a couple of times and a place and see who shows up or should we use this thread on the day of and just see who is available and where we can meet?

I'm sure some of us will meet in the dessert party line.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there.  For people going the  17th do you want to meet up earlier in the day?  I know most of you will have plans, but if you'd liker we can meet up earlier. ..just let me know.  I'll be at the park around noon





DVC4US said:


> I would love to meet up with other DISers.  I know we will be in the park by 3:30pm but we might be earlier, it just depends.  Should we pick a time or a couple of times and a place and see who shows up or should we use this thread on the day of and just see who is available and where we can meet?
> 
> I'm sure some of us will meet in the dessert party line.



I'll only be there in the evening.  But happy to walk by the dessert party line to say hi.


----------



## DisMom829

We have the dessert party booked for this Wed the 8th!  I need everyone to send prayers, positive thoughts, good vibes, whatever out way that the forecasted rain holds off for us!  Please and thank you


----------



## yulilin3

DisMom829 said:


> We have the dessert party booked for this Wed the 8th!  I need everyone to send prayers, positive thoughts, good vibes, whatever out way that the forecasted rain holds off for us!  Please and thank you


Wednesday is looking just like the typical afternoon storms. You should be fine. Remember if it's raining the dessert party will be inside Disney Jr and they will still rope off the area in front of Center Stage so about 10 minutes before fireworks you can go and watch them without fighting for a spot


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, for the 17th. I'll be sitting at the outside tables of ABC Commissary from about 3pm until 7pm. Unless I see people grabbing spots for the fireworks then I'll go grab a spot. If anyone wants to swing by around that time I'll be there. If not we can say Hi while you guys are enjoying your party


----------



## yulilin3

Something I was thinking about while planning my streaming schedule. July 4th will most likely be Rocking 4th of July fireworks. Last year they were done at 10:15pm with the MK ones at 9pm and Epcot at 10pm
So no SW fireworks on July 4th. Last year DPB announced the times on June 29th
Just a heads up


----------



## JessicaW1234

Will the new SW fireworks be offered every night in August? Is the dessert party offered every day? We are thinking of going on 8/17.


----------



## yulilin3

JessicaW1234 said:


> Will the new SW fireworks be offered every night in August? Is the dessert party offered every day? We are thinking of going on 8/17.


We are assuming yes but the schedule is only out until July 2nd


----------



## yulilin3

c3h3a3r said:


> Hi. I thought I saw/read somewhere about new star wars magic bands. Can anyone confirm the prices please? TIA


I'm going to DHS today, I'll find out the prices of the new MB featured on the DPB article


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS today, I'll find out the prices of the new MB featured on the DPB article



Awhile back, you or someone else mentioned trying out the new food kiosks at DHS. Did anyone ever post a review?


----------



## c3h3a3r

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS today, I'll find out the prices of the new MB featured on the DPB article



Thank you


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Awhile back, you or someone else mentioned trying out the new food kiosks at DHS. Did anyone ever post a review?


Yes,  i posted pics of the empanada that i got and all the other dishes they offer. I'm on my phone so it's hard to find the thread but search echo lake food offerings and you should find the post


----------



## yulilin3

c3h3a3r said:


> Thank you


Limited release ate only available to purchase during the month of June. They are $24.99 or $32.99 if you want to personalize it with your name


----------



## c3h3a3r

oh okay...thanks so much. We're not going until the end of July...


----------



## yulilin3

Here at dhs and the two towers are not getting anymore theming  light are installed on top and one of them has no construction walls around so I guess they are staying like that . Got pics and will post them tonight


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Here at dhs and the two towers are not getting anymore theming  light are installed on top and one of them has no construction walls around so I guess they are staying like that . Got pics and will post them tonight


Ick. I will still hold out hope that they will AT SOME POINT...


----------



## ssreward

yulilin3 said:


> Here at dhs and the two towers are not getting anymore theming  light are installed on top and one of them has no construction walls around so I guess they are staying like that . Got pics and will post them tonight


And I was SO happy when they finally removed the hat - now I kinda feel like no matter how much more awesome the new show is, it's not going to possibly be awesome enough to warrant prison guard shacks, lol...oops, projection towers


----------



## Music City Mama

DisMom829 said:


> We have the dessert party booked for this Wed the 8th!  I need everyone to send prayers, positive thoughts, good vibes, whatever out way that the forecasted rain holds off for us!  Please and thank you





yulilin3 said:


> Wednesday is looking just like the typical afternoon storms. You should be fine. Remember if it's raining the dessert party will be inside Disney Jr and they will still rope off the area in front of Center Stage so about 10 minutes before fireworks you can go and watch them without fighting for a spot



Yeah, from what I've seen, the worst should be behind us (I'll be there the same night). I still don't want any rain, though!


----------



## Music City Mama

@yulilin3 , I'll be walking down Sunset at 4:15. Will you still be there?


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> @yulilin3 , I'll be walking down Sunset at 4:15. Will you still be there?


Yes, by the gold car across from Beverly Sunset


----------



## JessicaW1234

Does HS historically stay open later than 8:30pm in August?  Trying to figure out if I have enough time if we get there around 6:00 to go on a couple of rides & attend the dessert party. (What time do they start admitting people for the party?)


----------



## yulilin3

JessicaW1234 said:


> Does HS historically stay open later than 8:30pm in August?  Trying to figure out if I have enough time if we get there around 6:00 to go on a couple of rides & attend the dessert party. (What time do they start admitting people for the party?)


If the fireworks are nightly it will have to stay open until at least 9pm


----------



## yulilin3

pics from today, it was super hot




One tower still blue




the other one still beige, notice no walls and lights on top




This is actually well done, it looks like part of the building. Screen between GMR and ABC Commissary




Screen next to One Man's Dream


----------



## rhiansmom

yulilin3 said:


> On the first page I pinned my review with pictures of the area.  It is not crowded,  shoulder to shoulder,  it's one of the best reviewed dessert parties that disney offers
> 
> I'll be there.  For people going the  17th do you want to meet up earlier in the day?  I know most of you will have plans, but if you'd liker we can meet up earlier. ..just let me know.  I'll be at the park around noon



It's our last full day of an 11 day trip so we have no plans... DD is Star Wars crazed so I know we will be spending time there after our Sorin Fastness


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> pics from today, it was super hot



It would've been my Star Wars Weekend day...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> It would've been my Star Wars Weekend day...


I feel your pain


----------



## jbish

I'll be there on the 17th too!  I've got dessert party booked.  We'll be coming from Epcot where we'll be trying out new Soarin' in the morning.  Wow - what a busy day!  But I'd love to meet up with fellow DISers.  I'll be there with my family but I'm sure DH will just roll his eyes when I tell him I'm looking for "my internet friends" - lol.  Wouldn't be the first time!  @yulilin3 at a minimum, I'll have to come find you to thank you in person for all your great advice.  We are new to the SW fandom - DH and I watched the original trilogy as kids and saw Ep 1-3 when they came out - but we were never huge fans.  Showed the kids all 6 episodes in December to be able to take them to Force Awakens in the theatre, and now we are a SW family.


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> pics from today, it was super hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tower still blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other one still beige, notice no walls and lights on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually well done, it looks like part of the building. Screen between GMR and ABC Commissary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen next to One Man's Dream




screens look really good. those towers are just bad.  i don't know which is worse the black now or tan.  but i guess there is no other way to do it.  maybe even building little shops for the food they usually sell around there as physical buildings and make the tops like watch towers would be cool but a lot more money cause of finish work vs a huge cube.  money is tight right now as we all know.  lol


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> screens look really good. those towers are just bad.  i don't know which is worse the black now or tan.  but i guess there is no other way to do it.  maybe even building little shops for the food they usually sell around there as physical buildings and make the tops like watch towers would be cool but a lot more money cause of finish work vs a huge cube.  money is tight right now as we all know.  lol


I think the blue will become beige, that's the one that still has the walls around it.
Good idea about selling something from the bottom part, I think they are going to use it as the sound booth, and then there will be no need for the tent that's up now.
n the first picture you can see both screens on either side, I guess that'll be a good spot to stand for the new show, if no one puts kids on their shoulders...


----------



## momof2halls

We participated in the dessert party on the Saturday before Memorial Day. There was a threat of rain that evening and when we arrived to checkin were told the dessert party had been moved inside. (It did not rain) I was a little bummed at first but when we entered the air conditioned room it was a much needed rest from the heat. We had 4 adults and 2 kids. There were plenty of tables and the kids were able to use one of the low tables that was not reserved.  There are not chairs only freestanding tables but many families sat in the floor. There was plenty of food and even as we exited to go see the fireworks they were still putting out food. They had frozen treats, canned coke products and bottled water as well as the mixed drinks and kids punch.  There is no bathroom in the building and the closest one is over on the other side of Launch Bay.  When we left the party we took a bottle of water for each of us to go and headed to the fireworks viewing area. This area was pretty large and they were checking wristbands before letting anyone enter this area. Everyone sat on the ground as previous posters have said.  These fireworks are Amazing!!!  I really hate to see them go with the new show coming, they were soo good that Wishes ended up being very lack luster on our last night at MK. 
Overall a great experience and we will definitely participate in this type event in the future if it is offered for our dates. Huge thanks to @yulilin3 for all her hard work on this tread for us and her willingness to help us!


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> We participated in the dessert party on the Saturday before Memorial Day. There was a threat of rain that evening and when we arrived to checkin were told the dessert party had been moved inside. (It did not rain) I was a little bummed at first but when we entered the air conditioned room it was a much needed rest from the heat. We had 4 adults and 2 kids. There were plenty of tables and the kids were able to use one of the low tables that was not reserved.  There are not chairs only freestanding tables but many families sat in the floor. There was plenty of food and even as we exited to go see the fireworks they were still putting out food. They had frozen treats, canned coke products and bottled water as well as the mixed drinks and kids punch.  There is no bathroom in the building and the closest one is over on the other side of Launch Bay.  When we left the party we took a bottle of water for each of us to go and headed to the fireworks viewing area. This area was pretty large and they were checking wristbands before letting anyone enter this area. Everyone sat on the ground as previous posters have said.  These fireworks are Amazing!!!  I really hate to see them go with the new show coming, they were soo good that Wishes ended up being very lack luster on our last night at MK.
> Overall a great experience and we will definitely participate in this type event in the future if it is offered for our dates. Huge thanks to @yulilin3 for all her hard work on this tread for us and her willingness to help us!


I'm so glad you had a great time.  I'm sad to see them go as well,  as they are pretty perfect.  Crossing fingers that the new show lives up to the hype


----------



## eschil

momof2halls said:


> We participated in the dessert party on the Saturday before Memorial Day. There was a threat of rain that evening and when we arrived to checkin were told the dessert party had been moved inside. (It did not rain) I was a little bummed at first but when we entered the air conditioned room it was a much needed rest from the heat. We had 4 adults and 2 kids. There were plenty of tables and the kids were able to use one of the low tables that was not reserved.  There are not chairs only freestanding tables but many families sat in the floor. There was plenty of food and even as we exited to go see the fireworks they were still putting out food. They had frozen treats, canned coke products and bottled water as well as the mixed drinks and kids punch.  There is no bathroom in the building and the closest one is over on the other side of Launch Bay.  When we left the party we took a bottle of water for each of us to go and headed to the fireworks viewing area. This area was pretty large and they were checking wristbands before letting anyone enter this area. Everyone sat on the ground as previous posters have said.  These fireworks are Amazing!!!  I really hate to see them go with the new show coming, they were soo good that Wishes ended up being very lack luster on our last night at MK.
> Overall a great experience and we will definitely participate in this type event in the future if it is offered for our dates. Huge thanks to @yulilin3 for all her hard work on this tread for us and her willingness to help us!



We were there as well that night. The air conditioning was great. No melted desserts. The fireworks are the most amazing I have seen.

Arrived home a few hours ago.

Guess it's time to work on the next trip to cheer myself up.


----------



## frisbeego

I know this was discussed before, but yesterday was my first time experiencing the new Jedi Training show. 

Overall, I was disappointed. The emphasis was more on the actors than on the kids. They even took out 2 of the kids' moves in the "battle." The Jedi actor was so whiny. 

The explanation of how the characters weren't real felt like it came from someone who doesn't have kids. We had criers and deserters in our group. They definitely thought the characters were real. 

On a positive note, I like the pin they receive instead of the certificate!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> I know this was discussed before, but yesterday was my first time experiencing the new Jedi Training show.
> 
> Overall, I was disappointed. The emphasis was more on the actors than on the kids. They even took out 2 of the kids' moves in the "battle." The Jedi actor was so whiny.
> 
> The explanation of how the characters weren't real felt like it came from someone who doesn't have kids. We had criers and deserters in our group. They definitely thought the characters were real.
> 
> On a positive note, I like the pin they receive instead of the certificate!


I'm sorry to hear you had a negative experience with jedi training.  The actors are a big part of the show and the last portion is base on them while leaving a message to the kids to face their fears and not run away from them. 
Could you elaborate on the two moves taken out and on your second paragraph.  I'm not sure I understand what you are saying when you had criers and deserters.  Thank you
I hope the rest of your day was better


----------



## yulilin3

Excited to say I heard the fireworks booms from the new show last night. 
I can usually,  faintly hear Wishes and  clearly SitS every night and last night,  had to be between 1am and 3am I heard the new show's booms, not as many as the current show,  but definitely with the same intensity. 
It's getting closer


----------



## Mikeb1892

Are you allowed to bring folding camping chairs into the parks?


----------



## yulilin3

Mikeb1892 said:


> Are you allowed to bring folding camping chairs into the parks?


No,  some people bring the canes that transform into a little seat but that's all that is allowed in


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Could you elaborate on the two moves taken out...


yulilin, they took out the saber strikes towards the "right leg, other leg." It shortens the interaction by a few seconds. For some reason, I have the original sequence memorized - sorry, I never thought to mention the deletion before.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> yulilin, they took out the saber strikes towards the "right leg, other leg." It shortens the interaction by a few seconds. For some reason, I have the original sequence memorized - sorry, I never thought to mention the deletion before.


Thanks for the clarification.  It could be to save time because of the temps. It's been reaching 97 this past week.


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a negative experience with jedi training.  The actors are a big part of the show and the last portion is base on them while leaving a message to the kids to face their fears and not run away from them.
> Could you elaborate on the two moves taken out and on your second paragraph.  I'm not sure I understand what you are saying when you had criers and deserters.  Thank you
> I hope the rest of your day was better



If I came off as too negative, I apologize. I just preferred the old version and thought this one could be more kid friendly.

In the last version, the kids were taught (in some order): strike to the left shoulder, strike to the right shoulder, strike to the left leg, strike to the right leg, duck, strike to the head. In this version, the 2 strikes to the leg were removed. 

Criers: 2 of the kids in the group were crying uncontrollably. Deserters: 2 other kids refused to fight. I realize this happened in the old version. Just mentioned it to say that the dialogue about not being real is lost on the kids. 

Other than the heat, we had a great day. Son (dressed as Kylo) met Kylo. Also, he rode RNR for the first time. We'll be back twice more this week.


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> If I came off as too negative, I apologize. I just preferred the old version and thought this one could be more kid friendly.
> 
> In the last version, the kids were taught (in some order): strike to the left shoulder, strike to the right shoulder, strike to the left leg, strike to the right leg, duck, strike to the head. In this version, the 2 strikes to the leg were removed.
> 
> Criers: 2 of the kids in the group were crying uncontrollably. Deserters: 2 other kids refused to fight. I realize this happened in the old version. Just mentioned it to say that the dialogue about not being real is lost on the kids.
> 
> Other than the heat, we had a great day. Son (dressed as Kylo) met Kylo. Also, he rode RNR for the first time. We'll be back twice more this week.


It's fine to have a negative review, a lot of people liked the old version better because there was also more humor in it. I understand your point. 
Gotcha on the dialogue. I also think that the lessons are lost on some kids who maybe just are there to fight Vader (I know I would just focus on that  ) I have also noticed more kids backing out with the new show. I think Seventh Sister is scarier if only because she has no face and kids might not be as familiar with her as with Darth Maul, kinda of like, you're afraid of what you don't know, sort of thing
I'm glad you had a great day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  It could be to save time because of the temps. It's been reaching 97 this past week.


The leg strikes were deleted for this new show. It allows more time for Nedriss dialog and still gets the kids and cast off the stage within the allotted show time.


----------



## Skywise

hiroMYhero said:


> It allows more time for Nedriss dialog



So they can catch her monologuing?


----------



## Koh1977

Still looking for 3 more dessert party spots on the 17th...  :-/


----------



## hiroMYhero

Skywise said:


> So they can catch her monologuing?


I was being nice and had been thinking "soliloquy."


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Here at dhs and the two towers are not getting anymore theming  light are installed on top and one of them has no construction walls around so I guess they are staying like that . Got pics and will post them tonight


Yep. They are interesting but if you look at them facing the Chinese theater they don't blend in. If you look at them facing the park entrance then yes they blend in a bit better.


----------



## JessicaW1234

JessicaW1234 said:


> Does HS historically stay open later than 8:30pm in August?  Trying to figure out if I have enough time if we get there around 6:00 to go on a couple of rides & attend the dessert party. (What time do they start admitting people for the party?)


How late can we go into the dessert party and still get a decent spot? What time do the fireworks go off?
I want to see if we can see launch bay & ride star tours on an arrival day (flying in around 4:30pm, but have to check in, ride bus over, etc...)
Do they ever have later hours in the summer?


----------



## Skywise

rteetz said:


> Yep. They are interesting but if you look at them facing the Chinese theater they don't blend in. If you look at them facing the park entrance then yes they blend in a bit better.



I dunno... that kinda infers "temporary" to me... as if this might all change once the new lands are in place.


----------



## yulilin3

JessicaW1234 said:


> How late can we go into the dessert party and still get a decent spot? What time do the fireworks go off?
> I want to see if we can see launch bay & ride star tours on an arrival day (flying in around 4:30pm, but have to check in, ride bus over, etc...)
> Do they ever have later hours in the summer?


During Summer DHS usually closes at 10pm. Fireworks schedule is only out until July 2nd and they go off at 9:45pm. If you get the dessert party you can get a good table by lining up around 8:15pm they open the dessert party area at 8:30pm if the fireworks are at 9:45pm


----------



## rteetz

Skywise said:


> I dunno... that kinda infers "temporary" to me... as if this might all change once the new lands are in place.


I don't think fireworks are going anywhere at DHS. I think some type of show will be there from now until who knows when. They didn't have the infrastructure before like MK does so they had to do this. They also can't really blend them in like the castle turrets at MK.


----------



## wmoon

frisbeego said:


> I know this was discussed before, but yesterday was my first time experiencing the new Jedi Training show.
> 
> The explanation of how the characters weren't real felt like it came from someone who doesn't have kids. We had criers and deserters in our group. They definitely thought the characters were real.
> 
> On a positive note, I like the pin they receive instead of the certificate!



They tell the kids its not real??????  My ds has always been convinced he is fighting the real vader  ( not quite sure how that sits with the whole vader is dead thing as he knows the movies well.


----------



## yulilin3

wmoon said:


> They tell the kids its not real??????  My ds has always been convinced he is fighting the real vader  ( not quite sure how that sits with the whole vader is dead thing as he knows the movies well.


the new JT is based on an episode in SW Rebels, the Jedi master and apprentice enter the temple to face the trials of becoming a Jedi. In the temple their worst fears seem to materialize but they are only visions and they have to face them in order to continue their training.
So Vader, Sevent Sister and Kylo are the jedis worst fears and they must fight them to conquer that fear...it can all be lost on little kids for sure


----------



## wmoon

Thanks.  We have seen that one so ds should be ok.  He can't tell you what he does at school all day but he seems to know everything star wars related...

Thank you for such a great thread, I've been lurking for a while waiting on July fireworks and desert party news.


----------



## yulilin3

wmoon said:


> Thanks.  We have seen that one so ds should be ok.  *He can't tell you what he does at school all day but he seems to know everything star wars related*...
> 
> Thank you for such a great thread, I've been lurking for a while waiting on July fireworks and desert party news.


I approve  
Next time he doesn't want to do school work or clean his room or anything else, just quote Qui Gon Jinn " Your focus determines your reality"  see if that helps


----------



## wmoon

yulilin3 said:


> I approve
> Next time he doesn't want to do school work or clean his room or anything else, just quote Qui Gon Jinn " Your focus determines your reality"  see if that helps



Will do.  Might try that in my classroom as well.


----------



## JessicaW1234

yulilin3 said:


> During Summer DHS usually closes at 10pm. Fireworks schedule is only out until July 2nd and they go off at 9:45pm. If you get the dessert party you can get a good table by lining up around 8:15pm they open the dessert party area at 8:30pm if the fireworks are at 9:45pm


When should we watch for the dessert party? If we do not get it, is there anywhere else to see the Star Wars fireworks that does not involve standing in a crush of people?


----------



## Skywise

rteetz said:


> I don't think fireworks are going anywhere at DHS. I think some type of show will be there from now until who knows when. They didn't have the infrastructure before like MK does so they had to do this. They also can't really blend them in like the castle turrets at MK.



I don't mean that the fireworks are leaving - I think that would stay but I'm thinking more along the lines of a rework of main street or the Chinese theater.


----------



## rteetz

Skywise said:


> I don't mean that the fireworks are leaving - I think that would stay but I'm thinking more along the lines of a rework of main street or the Chinese theater.


As far as I have heard that part of DHS will stay for the foreseeable future.


----------



## yulilin3

JessicaW1234 said:


> When should we watch for the dessert party? If we do not get it, is there anywhere else to see the Star Wars fireworks that does not involve standing in a crush of people?


The dessert party has opened only a few weeks in advance so keep checking this thread. As to where to stand,  the new show will have projections on the Chinese Theatre and two screens to the side so it'll have to be close to center stage


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

When I'm scheduled to be at WDW during the last week of August/first week of Sept almost every night the closing time at HWS is at 8:00. Obviously that's too early for fireworks. Doesn't look promising...


----------



## Skywise

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> When I'm scheduled to be at WDW during the last week of August/first week of Sept almost every night the closing time at HWS is at 8:00. Obviously that's too early for fireworks. Doesn't look promising...



I wouldn't worry just yet - they haven't updated the July hours yet either and that INCLUDES the 4th of July!


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

Skywise said:


> I wouldn't worry just yet - they haven't updated the July hours yet either and that INCLUDES the 4th of July!


 That's ridiculous! How are people supposed to plan FPs, ADRs, etc?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> That's ridiculous! How are people supposed to plan FPs, ADRs, etc?


Mickey Crystal Ball TM


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Mickey Crystal Ball TM


Just when I thought planning this vacation couldn't make me any crazier...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> Just when I thought planning this vacation couldn't make me any crazier...


Yup. My FP+ date is just a few days away. Don't have real hours, etc. Lovely.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> That's ridiculous! How are people supposed to plan FPs, ADRs, etc?



I think they are trying to drive us crazy!!  Don't they know we like to PLAN?????


----------



## Marlyn

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> That's ridiculous! How are people supposed to plan FPs, ADRs, etc?



It's totally crazy. I keep waiting for things to update, but I've had to plan my July trip on intuition. I also have some ADRs for duplicate days, waiting to see what happens before I cancel one. My trip is in 35 days!


----------



## preemiemama

Marlyn said:


> It's totally crazy. I keep waiting for things to update, but I've had to plan my July trip on intuition. I also have some ADRs for duplicate days, waiting to see what happens before I cancel one. My trip is in 35 days!



Yes!  It has been awful trying to guess what is coming and when for our July trip!  We are there the same time- I have never not known so much this close to a trip...

So glad for this thread- at least I can make some educated guesses.  I cannot even imagine going in blind like some people do! Right now I have a couple nights open for fireworks- hopefully it will work out!


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup. My FP+ date is just a few days away. Don't have real hours, etc. Lovely.


My TRIP is 26 days away and I don't have real hours!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Last time I went into guest relations at DHS to ask about the time that fireworks would happen I got this response , and I'm not kidding: "they will happen at night and in the sky"
For everyone upset about the lack of info please email disney,  don't think that it doesn't help


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cluelyss said:


> My TRIP is 26 days away and I don't have real hours!!!


Just not ok in my book.    I remember June being finalized what... mid-May?? 

I'm assuming (yeah, I know!!) that Aug will look more like June than what's in the calendar now (MK 11/12 close instead of 10pm, DHS 10 close instead of the 8:30 showing now). 

I'm assuming that with DHS as an example, I'll only be able to book FP through 8:30... and does 8:30-10 open up for FP when/if they extend hours?? 

Ridiculous the number of times I have to keep going back over these plans and revising once I have ACTUAL info.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Last time I went into guest relations at DHS to ask about the time that fireworks would happen I got this response , and I'm not kidding:* "they will happen at night and in the sky"*
> For everyone upset about the lack of info please email disney,  don't think that it doesn't help


*Just wow. *


----------



## jrmasm

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just not ok in my book.    I* remember June being finalized what... mid-May??*
> 
> I'm assuming (yeah, I know!!) that Aug will look more like June than what's in the calendar now (MK 11/12 close instead of 10pm, DHS 10 close instead of the 8:30 showing now).
> 
> I'm assuming that with DHS as an example, I'll only be able to book FP through 8:30... and does 8:30-10 open up for FP when/if they extend hours??
> 
> Ridiculous the number of times I have to keep going back over these plans and revising once I have ACTUAL info.


 

Uh no, they just changes MK June hours last week.


----------



## DVC4US

Cluelyss said:


> My TRIP is 26 days away and I don't have real hours!!!



Believe me, I feel your pain.  I head down on Thursday and updated hours for June were finally put out around the 20th of May.  And then last week that changed the opening time for MK on several days.  It does make it very hard to plan.



yulilin3 said:


> Last time I went into guest relations at DHS to ask about the time that fireworks would happen I got this response , and I'm not kidding: "they will happen at night and in the sky"
> For everyone upset about the lack of info please email disney,  don't think that it doesn't help



UM OK.  WOW!  It's just crazy what Disney is doing with the park hours lately.  I just don't understand.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jrmasm said:


> Uh no, they just changes MK June hours last week.


Seriously?!? Even extending DHS to 10pm and MK to 11/12?? That was just last week?!


----------



## DVC4US

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just not ok in my book.    I remember June being finalized what... mid-May??
> 
> I'm assuming (yeah, I know!!) that Aug will look more like June than what's in the calendar now (MK 11/12 close instead of 10pm, DHS 10 close instead of the 8:30 showing now).
> 
> *I'm assuming that with DHS as an example, I'll only be able to book FP through 8:30... and does 8:30-10 open up for FP when/if they extend hours?? *
> 
> Ridiculous the number of times I have to keep going back over these plans and revising once I have ACTUAL info.



I just looked at June 19th and TOT has FP all the way up until 9:35pm, so they will extend them once they extend park hours.


----------



## DVC4US

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seriously?!? Even extending DHS to 10pm and MK to 11/12?? That was just last week?!



MK & DHS were finally extended right around May 20th - it was sometime that week.  Last week they changed MK to opening at 8am on several days in June.  So it really messed up a lot of people with PPO ADRs.

I am going again in Aug with a friend and her granddaughter so I am looking for Aug hours too.  We have a CRT PPO and I'm pretty sure the hours will change based on June hours but I'm not going to change the ADR.  This trip is all about the princesses so CRT is a must.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DVC4US said:


> I just looked at June 19th and TOT has FP all the way up until 9:35pm, so they will extend them once they extend park hours.


Thx!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DVC4US said:


> Last week they changed MK to opening at 8am on several days in June.  So it really messed up a lot of people with PPO ADRs.


Oh, this really annoys me!! We don't do the early ADRs just to beat the crowds a bit, but it certainly is a benefit we enjoy when it happens (front of the line for a headliner, let's say).


----------



## DVC4US

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh, this really annoys me!! We don't do the early ADRs just to beat the crowds a bit, but it certainly is a benefit we enjoy when it happens (front of the line for a headliner, let's say).



I hear ya.  Luckily none of the changes affect our June trip.  I already have 2 young adults who complain about being at the bus stop at 8am for a 9am opening.  They would never make an 8am opening.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

DVC4US said:


> Believe me, I feel your pain.  I head down on Thursday and updated hours for June were finally put out around the 20th of May.  And then last week that changed the opening time for MK on several days.  It does make it very hard to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> UM OK.  WOW!  It's just crazy what Disney is doing with the park hours lately.  I just don't understand.



did they at least smile when they said it???  or were they deadpan??

this was suppose to be in response to.....
yulilin3 said: ↑
Last time I went into guest relations at DHS to ask about the time that fireworks would happen I got this response , and I'm not kidding: "they will happen at night and in the sky"
For everyone upset about the lack of info please email disney, don't think that it doesn't help


----------



## wilkeliza

Just wanted confirmation here. The Star Wars fireworks aren't every night? We thought we might get to see them but our only free night they aren't listed! Such a bummer as it is this Thursday so seem like they won't be adding them last minute.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

yulilin3 said:


> Last time I went into guest relations at DHS to ask about the time that fireworks would happen I got this response , and I'm not kidding: *"they will happen at night and in the sky"*
> For everyone upset about the lack of info please email disney,  don't think that it doesn't help


I actually burst out laughing when I read this. Wow.


----------



## Cluelyss

wilkeliza said:


> Just wanted confirmation here. The Star Wars fireworks aren't every night? We thought we might get to see them but our only free night they aren't listed! Such a bummer as it is this Thursday so seem like they won't be adding them last minute.


They will be nightly beginning June 17.


----------



## wilkeliza

Cluelyss said:


> They will be nightly beginning June 17.



We are only in town from June 9-12 and every night they are listed we are doing other night time stuff. No big deal we will be back for a long trip in September.


----------



## yulilin3

Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I actually burst out laughing when I read this. Wow.


One of the many reasons I don't go into guest relations anymore,  I'm sorry but they are only good for booking dinning reservations.


----------



## ashleyrm

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party has opened only a few weeks in advance so keep checking this thread. As to where to stand,  the new show will have projections on the Chinese Theatre and two screens to the side so it'll have to be close to center stage



Patiently (impatiently) waiting for any word on a SW dessert party.  If it stays in the same area I'm wondering if it won't have a really good view of the projections.  Can't imagine where else they would put it though.


----------



## yulilin3

ashleyrm said:


> Patiently (impatiently) waiting for any word on a SW dessert party.  If it stays in the same area I'm wondering if it won't have a really good view of the projections.  Can't imagine where else they would put it though.


if it stays in the same area it will have a perfect view of the projections, they are going to be on the Chinese theater facade and 2 side screens


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

ashleyrm said:


> Patiently (impatiently) waiting for any word on a SW dessert party.  If it stays in the same area I'm wondering if it won't have a really good view of the projections.  Can't imagine where else they would put it though.



very impatiently waiting here.  in fact, getting downright cranky about it.  so based on last month, it should be around the middle of June for July's dates and middle of July for August?  My nickers will totally be in a twist by then!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm still waiting on the times for the new castle show that starts next FRIDAY


----------



## NeuroCindy

Has anyone done the Disney Visa SW meet and greet?  If so, who was in the room when you were there?


----------



## yulilin3

NeuroCindy said:


> Has anyone done the Disney Visa SW meet and greet?  If so, who was in the room when you were there?


Right now it's Kylo Ren


----------



## ashleyrm

yulilin3 said:


> if it stays in the same area it will have a perfect view of the projections, they are going to be on the Chinese theater facade and 2 side screens



Now that I think on it, the hat was still there for the last two dessert parties I did at DHS (Frozen and Star Wars) and the big ear was a major issue. With that gone, I guess the view will be better.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ashleyrm said:


> Now that I think on it, the hat was still there for the last two dessert parties I did at DHS (Frozen and Star Wars) and the big ear was a major issue. With that gone, I guess the view will be better.


The view was phenomenal when we did the dessert party in April sans-hat!


----------



## yulilin3

ashleyrm said:


> Now that I think on it, the hat was still there for the last two dessert parties I did at DHS (Frozen and Star Wars) and the big ear was a major issue. With that gone, I guess the view will be better.







The 3 black screens will be down so they can project against the Chinese Theater, you can also see both side screens in this pic


----------



## Music City Mama

Speaking of the dessert party, tonight's our night! Looking forward to it. Btw, good seeing you again the other day,  @yulilin3 !


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> Speaking of the dessert party, tonight's our night! Looking forward to it. Btw, good seeing you again the other day,  @yulilin3 !


it was great talking to you too. Hope you are having fun. Enjoy the party tonight


----------



## yulilin3

Here's my pic of the area as of Saturday




and the artist rendering of what it will look like




they didn't include the right screen in the artists renderings...


----------



## wmoon

Do you think it will be this Friday that July stuff will be released?  Really want to finish my plan and get a desert party booked for July.


----------



## yulilin3

wmoon said:


> Do you think it will be this Friday that July stuff will be released?  Really want to finish my plan and get a desert party booked for July.


to be honest, there's no way of knowing. All I can say is keep checking. Sorry


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Here's my pic of the area as of Saturday
> 
> they didn't include the right screen in the artists renderings...



Hmm... wonder if they're gonna tear down the stage for that...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Hmm... wonder if they're gonna tear down the stage for that...


The stage should stay the same they just lower the black screens


----------



## wmoon

yulilin3 said:


> to be honest, there's no way of knowing. All I can say is keep checking. Sorry



Fingers crossed it will be this week rather than next.


----------



## SeeDisney

isn't tonight DS will be adding the projection, lasers side effects shows along with the fireworks?   Anyone that is going tonight, please give us a review!


----------



## yulilin3

SeeDisney said:


> isn't tonight DS will be adding the projection, lasers side effects shows along with the fireworks?   Anyone that is going tonight, please give us a review!


No, the first night is the 17th. Unless you know something we don't


----------



## cvjpirate

The test for them start soon, could that be what they are talking about?


----------



## Iowamomof4

cvjpirate said:


> The test for them start soon, could that be what they are talking about?



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Cluelyss

cvjpirate said:


> The test for them start soon, could that be what they are talking about?


I believe @yulilin3 reported testing was already taking place in the wee hours of the morning?


----------



## yulilin3

yes, testing started this past Monday and it's due to continue until tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

They just added a Fantasmic! for tonight at 10:30pm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> They just added a Fantasmic! for tonight at 10:30pm


I saw that a little while ago!  How typical is that?? Seemed odd to me!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I saw that a little while ago!  How typical is that?? Seemed odd to me!


this is the 4th time this has happened in less than a month. They added F! on the same day during Memorial day weekend as well


----------



## lchuck

My family and I were at the desert party on 5/30 and we too enjoyed having the party indoors (it had rained an hour+ earlier) and then being guided out to the reserved area about 90 seconds before the fireworks started.  Compared to staking out an area for Wishes about 90 minutes before the show started, this was a WONDERFUL experience and I would highly recommend it to anyone who enjoys a nice drink, some deserts, and a wonderful view of what my family agrees is the best fireworks show in all of Disney.  Thanks @yulilin3 for all of your hard work and dedication, as it helped our trip to WDW this year be as magical as possible!


----------



## maryj11

We have reservations for the dessert party. What time do we che


yulilin3 said:


> No, the first night is the 17th. Unless you know something we don't


 We have a dessert party reservation at the end of June for the current fireworks, so I'm guessing it will actually be for the new show


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> We have reservations for the dessert party. What time do we che
> 
> We have a dessert party reservation at the end of June for the current fireworks, so I'm guessing it will actually be for the new show


Right that's the new show.  Check in around 8:00 they will let you in around 8:30


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> Right that's the new show.  Check in around 8:00 they will let you in around 8:30


How long will the fireworks show be ? I'm still trying to figure out when to book our AK  night safari FP for another night of course. Someone said do not do the safari during HS fireworks  .


----------



## ArielSRL

Here at DHS right now for the fireworks. Right by the tower things.


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> Here at DHS right now for the fireworks. Right by the tower things.
> View attachment 174299


Almost exactly the spot where we watched last week. You will have an excellent view!!!


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> How long will the fireworks show be ? I'm still trying to figure out when to book our AK  night safari FP for another night of course. Someone said do not do the safari during HS fireworks  .


Not sure how long the new show will be.  The current fireworks are about 10 minutes


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure how long the new show will be.  The current fireworks are about 10 minutes


Ok thanks. I guess we will have to wait and see how long the new show will be. We have our FP for the safari for 9:25-10:25, so we will figure on making our way to the safari about 10:00


----------



## quagmire0

We were able to catch Fantasmic and SitS tonight.  A small miracle with an 10mo and three other kids.   It was my first time watching Fantasmic and it was awesome.  SitS fireworks were awesome, too.  Seeing it in the backdrop of Hollywood Blvd with all the palm trees was really cool.  Only complaint is that there's not enough time between Fantasmic and SitS, we were still trying to get to a good spot when the fireworks started.  Took forever for the crowds at Fantasmic to get moving.


----------



## yulilin3

quagmire0 said:


> We were able to catch Fantasmic and SitS tonight.  A small miracle with an 10mo and three other kids.   It was my first time watching Fantasmic and it was awesome.  SitS fireworks were awesome, too.  Seeing it in the backdrop of Hollywood Blvd with all the palm trees was really cool.  Only complaint is that there's not enough time between Fantasmic and SitS, we were still trying to get to a good spot when the fireworks started.  Took forever for the crowds at Fantasmic to get moving.


Just a question. Did you hear over the parks loud speaker that they added a 2nd Fantasmic! last night? I wonder how many people were aware of that last minute addition.
I'm glad you had time to see both


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

I get on my FB this morning and the 1st thing is a memory from 2 years ago......It was a picture from SWW of Mark Hamill doing his talk show.  We were 2 rows from him center.    I miss SWW


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> I get on my FB this morning and the 1st thing is a memory from 2 years ago......It was a picture from SWW of Mark Hamill doing his talk show.  We were 2 rows from him center.    I miss SWW


It has been a rough memory month.  This was mine this morning


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> It has been a rough memory month.  This was mine this morning


 What an awesome photo!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

yulilin3 said:


> It has been a rough memory month.  This was mine this morning


yes it has!   Great pic!


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> What an awesome photo!





39CINDERELLA said:


> yes it has!   Great pic!


Thanks, this was a very special day


----------



## quagmire0

yulilin3 said:


> Just a question. Did you hear over the parks loud speaker that they added a 2nd Fantasmic! last night? I wonder how many people were aware of that last minute addition.
> I'm glad you had time to see both



Didn't hear the announcement, but regardless, the 9pm show was really pushing it with the 10mo, considering he barely let us stay for the electrical parade at MK a couple days earlier. Fortunately, he loved the show and hung in there.


----------



## yulilin3

quagmire0 said:


> Didn't hear the announcement, but regardless, the 9pm show was really pushing it with the 10mo, considering he barely let us stay for the electrical parade at MK a couple days earlier. Fortunately, he loved the show and hung in there.


I was wondering how people in the parks know that a show has been added.
I've been at MK when they announce that the park will close an hour later and they did the announcement through speakers all around the park


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone going next Wednesday the 15th? Last day of SitS? I'll be there if you guys wanna meet.


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone going next Wednesday the 15th? Last day of SitS? I'll be there if you guys wanna meet.



We will be there for the dessert party!!  (I think I like the Star Wars fireworks better than Wishes and Illuminations, so we will see them twice.  Dessert party with the old show and at least seeing the new show)


----------



## yulilin3

2nd Fantasmic! show added for the night of the 17th and 18th at 10:30 pm


----------



## tarak

This isn't really DHS, but it is SW. I picked up one of the Shag-designed drink shakers from the Disney Store last week. They are pricey, but very nice. I mixed up a batch of Sunken Treasures (a drink they serve at most of the resort pool bars). I like to think Han is shooting first in the artwork. http://www.disneystore.com/star-wars-cantina-juice-shaker-by-shag/mp/1405247/1000350/


----------



## Koh1977

yulilin3 said:


> 2nd Fantasmic! show added for the night of the 17th and 18th at 10:30 pm



YEAH!!!  Star Wars fireworks and then Fantasmic to close out our last night there!


----------



## Jfsag123

We made the boat ride from BCV over to DHS last night to view the Star Wars fireworks from outside of the park since they didn't have them scheduled on either of our DHS days. It was completely worth it. Great view and we could hear most of the music. My son kept screaming "this is awesome" then sighed "best moment of my life" when it was over. Considering this trip started out as a SWW trip for him, that made me happy. Got to meet Chewy and Kylo and traded with Jawas, trained to be Jedi, saw the Stormtroopers, rode Star Tours several times, spent some time looking around Launch Bay, and got to do some awesome Jedi posing for pictures with light sabers courtesy of a great CM. We've squeezed a decent amount of Star Wars out of this trip. We've got another week to go, but no more DHS days. Until next year, Star Wars!


----------



## yulilin3

Jfsag123 said:


> We made the boat ride from BCV over to DHS last night to view the Star Wars fireworks from outside of the park since they didn't have them scheduled on either of our DHS days. It was completely worth it. Great view and we could hear most of the music. My son kept screaming "this is awesome" then sighed "best moment of my life" when it was over. Considering this trip started out as a SWW trip for him, that made me happy. Got to meet Chewy and Kylo and traded with Jawas, trained to be Jedi, saw the Stormtroopers, rode Star Tours several times, spent some time looking around Launch Bay, and got to do some awesome Jedi posing for pictures with light sabers courtesy of a great CM. We've squeezed a decent amount of Star Wars out of this trip. We've got another week to go, but no more DHS days. Until next year, Star Wars!


So happy you had a great time and got to do a lot of star wars stuff


----------



## yulilin3

Koh1977 said:


> YEAH!!!  Star Wars fireworks and then Fantasmic to close out our last night there!


I'm thinking of going to the 2nd F! as well.


----------



## glvsav37

Jfsag123 said:


> We made the boat ride from BCV over to DHS last night to view the Star Wars fireworks from outside of the park since they didn't have them scheduled on either of our DHS days. It was completely worth it. Great view and we could hear most of the music. My son kept screaming "this is awesome" then sighed "best moment of my life" when it was over. Considering this trip started out as a SWW trip for him, that made me happy. Got to meet Chewy and Kylo and *traded with Jawas,* trained to be Jedi, saw the Stormtroopers, rode Star Tours several times, spent some time looking around Launch Bay, and got to do some awesome Jedi posing for pictures with light sabers courtesy of a great CM. We've squeezed a decent amount of Star Wars out of this trip. We've got another week to go, but no more DHS days. Until next year, Star Wars!



Are Jawas walking around? I remember hearing they would trade with you at a special meal that was during SWW, but I dint know they are in the parks now? Can you shoot me some more detail on them? I heard for that specific meal that you should bring stuff to trade with them. 
What did your son trade/receive?


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> Are Jawas walking around? I remember hearing they would trade with you at a special meal that was during SWW, but I dint know they are in the parks now? Can you shoot me some more detail on them? I heard for that specific meal that you should bring stuff to trade with them.
> What did your son trade/receive?


They are inside Launch Bay, no set schedule but they are there almost all day.  You can bring shiny things like beads, fake coins,  key chains,  pins.


----------



## ArielSRL

glvsav37 said:


> Are Jawas walking around? I remember hearing they would trade with you at a special meal that was during SWW, but I dint know they are in the parks now? Can you shoot me some more detail on them? I heard for that specific meal that you should bring stuff to trade with them.
> What did your son trade/receive?


There was a jawa inside lanch bay when we were there on Monday AM. He posed for pictures and traded with some others around. Unfortunately, I left our shiny stuff in the stroller! D'oh!


----------



## Music City Mama

We went to Launch Bay two different times and Jawas were walking around both times. In the past (SWW), I'd bring stuff for the boys to trade, but I didn't really think to bring anything this time, so when my boys tried to trade money/coins, they just shook their heads, LOL. It's okay, we still got pictures.

We also had some great one-on-one interaction with some Stormtroopers in one of the prop rooms when no one else was around.

We also got some pixie dust. We had already met Kylo Ren, but knew we didn't have enough time to wait in Chewie's line before we had to leave for a FP. I was chatting with a CM in one of the rooms about random stuff and she asked if we had met the characters and I told we had met Kylo Ren but not Chewie. She then escorted us directly via a side entrance to the front of Chewie's line! So cool!

We did the SitS fireworks party. I really hesitated on spending that kind of money when I have seen SW fireworks a few times before at SWW. The consensus is that while I have no regrets, I wouldn't spend the money to do it again. It was very enjoyable, but I don't know if it was $250 enjoyable, LOL. With the new fireworks/projections starting later this week, though, I think there will be more benefit.


----------



## MouseEars4Ever

glvsav37 said:


> Are Jawas walking around? I remember hearing they would trade with you at a special meal that was during SWW, but I dint know they are in the parks now? Can you shoot me some more detail on them? I heard for that specific meal that you should bring stuff to trade with them.
> What did your son trade/receive?


They were in the Launch Bay when we were there during Spring Break.  The first time my 8yoDS tried trading with them he offered a pin-on button, it was a no-go.  Second time, he offered up a Mickey Mouse band-aid (new, not used) and SUCCESS!  No clue if there is a method to their madness, but it was a fun experience.


----------



## blackpearl77

We did HS yesterday. The phasma march was cool. The show following it was awesome esp to see all those characters come out. Met chewbacca (photo pass took 12 pictures! Came out awesome!! About 10 minute wait even though it said 25 minutes. Kylo ren wait was like 2 minutes (and that said 25 minutes too). He was a little scary. He did not like my Rey shirt!! Those photo pass pictures came out really dark. My 5 year old, as we were walking out, turned around to give him the force choke and he ran after us out the door saying none of your Jedi tricks!! That was cool!! Traded with the jawas. My son traded a gold coin and got a princess ring - he tried to trade it back but the Jawa wouldn't. Ewww girl you! Haha Good thing I had a bunch of trade items. Traded again traded a green bead necklace from st pattys day and he got a droid head from the make your own droids (which we just did so now he has an extra head) so he was psyched!! I didn't see anyone else trading with him. Not sure if anyone knew they could?? Got the new scenes in star tours but I miss the old one since no darth Vader now. Got a bb8 sipper and a chewbacca mug!!! Missed the fireworks since it wasn't our day.


----------



## rwcmath

blackpearl77 said:


> We did HS yesterday. The phasma march was cool. The show following it was awesome esp to see all those characters come out. Met chewbacca (photo pass took 12 pictures! Came out awesome!! About 10 minute wait even though it said 25 minutes. Kylo ren wait was like 2 minutes (and that said 25 minutes too). He was a little scary. He did not like my Rey shirt!! Those photo pass pictures came out really dark. My 5 year old, as we were walking out, turned around to give him the force choke and he ran after us out the door saying none of your Jedi tricks!! That was cool!! Traded with the jawas. My son traded a gold coin and got a princess ring - he tried to trade it back but the Jawa wouldn't. Ewww girl you! Haha Good thing I had a bunch of trade items. Traded again traded a green bead necklace from st pattys day and he got a droid head from the make your own droids (which we just did so now he has an extra head) so he was psyched!! I didn't see anyone else trading with him. Not sure if anyone knew they could?? Got the new scenes in star tours but I miss the old one since no darth Vader now. Got a bb8 sipper and a chewbacca mug!!! Missed the fireworks since it wasn't our day.


Nice!


----------



## Jfsag123

yulilin3 said:


> They are inside Launch Bay, no set schedule but they are there almost all day.  You can bring shiny things like beads, fake coins,  key chains,  pins.





ArielSRL said:


> There was a jawa inside lanch bay when we were there on Monday AM. He posed for pictures and traded with some others around. Unfortunately, I left our shiny stuff in the stroller! D'oh!



I left my shiny stuff back at the resort! However, we did some quick thinking and came up with a dollar store emergency poncho that was still in its wrapper and a metallic colored sharpie. They were only too happy to trade for those. DD ended up getting a shell necklace and DS got a rolling bug toy - pretty good trade!


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

Can someone explain the trading?  Thanks!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> Can someone explain the trading?  Thanks!



The Jawas are in the Launch Bay, they wander freely and will trade items with you. They like shiny things. It's a lot of fun. When I was there in February I had a shiny small pouch to trade and I got a BB8 part. I guess not everyone knows about them, there was a teen girl there who offered to take pics with my phone for me and kept telling her dad how cool it was-she got some great pics of our exchange.


Found this cute video on youtube:


----------



## blackpearl77

There wet two Jawas inside launch bay when we went on Saturday. One traded and the other one just did pictures.


----------



## RayO

Mom2Stitch said:


> The Jawas are in the Launch Bay, they wander freely and will trade items with you. They like shiny things. It's a lot of fun. When I was there in February I had a shiny small pouch to trade and I got a BB8 part. I guess not everyone knows about them, there was a teen girl there who offered to take pics with my phone for me and kept telling her dad how cool it was-she got some great pics of our exchange.
> 
> 
> Found this cute video on youtube:


 What a great video, thank you for sharing!   Utini!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I may have overlooked it, but is there a fireworks dessert party for the new fireworks that start this month? We are traveling in Sept and hoping to attend unless it has already been released for booking. I haven't been too good with my pre-planning this time around.


----------



## Loopster

I thought I read on here that Kylo Ren talks at his M&G? We were there this past Monday and he didn't talk at all. Did we just catch him on a bad day?

Also, not sure if this has been posted here already, but about 10-15 mins before the Star Wars: Galaxy Far Far Away show starts, all the characters come out from the left side of the Great Movie Ride (when facing it) and walk to the back of the stage. My 5 year old and I stumbled upon it accidentally and it was like a mini-parade of all of our favorite characters! Darth Vader, Kylo Ren, storm troopers, Boba Fett, Chewie, Captain Phasma, & Darth Maul. There was hardly anyone around and we were right up front. We went back again a couple hours later with DD and DH to show them before another show. It was one of the highlights of our trip


----------



## jknc

We met Ren twice and he spoke each time.

Chewie however only spoke 1 of  2 times. 

Great interaction on all occasions.


----------



## ArielSRL

Loopster said:


> I thought I read on here that Kylo Ren talks at his M&G? We were there this past Monday and he didn't talk at all. Did we just catch him on a bad day?


Kylo spoke for us on Monday.


----------



## keepswimming76

We did the regular Kylo meet and the Disney Visa meet and he spoke both times. Very creepy!


----------



## AngiTN

Trading with Jawas is a hoot. I got a little trinket bag made with their image appliquéd on it. They go crazy over it every time. On our last trip they decided to trade a trinket for DGD, they took her off to a corner and started to pet her and pet her bag. We just stood there waiting and finally one of their handlers talked to them and scolded them for taking her and told them they had to give her back. They walked her back to us and gave us her hand. It was hilarious to see them pouting that they couldn't keep their prize


----------



## Mom2Stitch

disneymagicgirl said:


> I may have overlooked it, but is there a fireworks dessert party for the new fireworks that start this month? We are traveling in Sept and hoping to attend unless it has already been released for booking. I haven't been too good with my pre-planning this time around.



It hasn't been released yet, times for fireworks or the dessert party.  My guess is yes they will have a dessert party, I'm also waiting to book for September.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneymagicgirl said:


> I may have overlooked it, but is there a fireworks dessert party for the new fireworks that start this month? We are traveling in Sept and hoping to attend unless it has already been released for booking. I haven't been too good with my pre-planning this time around.



Dessert parties have only been announced through the end of June (i keep checking every day if they will have them available for our July trip, nothing yet) ... but the new show start s mid-month so the 2nd half of the month is the dessert party with the new show - but nothing known beyond that


----------



## MonaMN

AngiTN said:


> Trading with Jawas is a hoot. I got a little trinket bag made with their image appliquéd on it. They go crazy over it every time. On our last trip they decided to trade a trinket for DGD, they took her off to a corner and started to pet her and pet her bag. We just stood there waiting and finally one of their handlers talked to them and scolded them for taking her and told them they had to give her back. They walked her back to us and gave us her hand. It was hilarious to see them pouting that they couldn't keep their prize


Ha!

So glad to read this - definitely want to try this at our next visit if I can get my rather shy DD to do it!


----------



## AngiTN

I even found a collage of pics, shows the bag, which is perfect to carry trading items
We bring spares to share since so many don't know about it


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Hi, My boys plan on wearing their Kylo Ren costumes for the meet and greet.  Just wondering if any adults are cosplaying/Disneybounding at HS.  I would really like to Disney Bound as Rey....  Has anyone else done this?

Please share your pics!


----------



## yulilin3

If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
Thank you for reading


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading


Thank you for sharing. I cannot imagine how you feel right now. Know that those of us who have gotten to know and appreciate you in these boards are thinking of you now.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading


Thank you for sharing your feelings. I am so sorry. Thoughts & love to the victims, their families, and everyone in Orlando.


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi, My boys plan on wearing their Kylo Ren costumes for the meet and greet.  Just wondering if any adults are cosplaying/Disneybounding at HS.  I would really like to Disney Bound as Rey....  Has anyone else done this?
> 
> Please share your pics!


I have seen people Disney bounding as Rey. Not a lot of SW Disney bound though. On May 4th people were actually wearing full out costumes, even the adults, I guess Disney decided to look the other way that day  
Here's a pic I found just by googling. I don't think you would have any problems with doing something like this


----------



## yulilin3

Daily check of the HUB and still nothing on dessert party for July or updated times for the SW fireworks after July 2nd.
Additionally the times guide went to print this week without the additional Fantasmic! shows for Friday and Saturday so if you are coming this weekend know that there will be 2 Fantasmic shows Friday and Saturday
Also I would like to thank the generosity of @Lsdolphin  it looks like I will be joining all of you at the dessert party on Friday  thank you so much
See you guys there


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading




Hugs to you @yulilin3........ thinking of you and all of those affected.....  






yulilin3 said:


> I have seen people Disney bounding as Rey. Not a lot of SW Disney bound though. On May 4th people were actually wearing full out costumes, even the adults, I guess Disney decided to look the other way that day
> Here's a pic I found just by googling. I don't think you would have any problems with doing something like this




Thanks for taking the time to Google this.  I have been on Pinterest all morning!  I'm just wondering what I can wear that isn't too much like a costume, don't want to break the rules or be denied entry to the park.

I have gray capris, white t shirt and a tan long sleeveless cardigan.  It will be too hot for boots so I will just wear sandals and I won't do arm wraps she wears...  Need to find a belt and a pouch...

I also need to work on the Rey hairstyle........  I've spent years perfecting the Princess Leia buns.......  lots of bobby pins and hairspray LOL!


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hugs to you @yulilin3........ thinking of you and all of those affected.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to Google this.  I have been on Pinterest all morning!  I'm just wondering what I can wear that isn't too much like a costume, don't want to break the rules or be denied entry to the park.
> 
> I have gray capris, white t shirt and a tan long sleeveless cardigan.  It will be too hot for boots so I will just wear sandals and I won't do arm wraps she wears...  Need to find a belt and a pouch...
> 
> I also need to work on the Rey hairstyle........  I've spent years perfecting the Princess Leia buns.......  lots of bobby pins and hairspray LOL!


I think what the girls are wearing is fine and it shouldn't be considered too much of a costume


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading



huge hugs to you and yours Yululin - and all of our extended Orlando Disney family.  Thinking of you all. <3


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading



I was thinking about you and your family when I heard about this. It brought back many memories of the bombing in OKC. I grew up there, my bank was in that building, my mom had worked there before the bombing, not during, and my family knew of several people that were killed or injured. What happened in Orlando is a terrible shame on humanity. It will take a long time for the wounds to heal, but hopefully, it will unite people in Orlando more, including residents, CMs, and guests. I hope it empowers people more to be nice and kind to each other at the parks and on the boards. A lot of negative things have been going on with budget cuts, crowds, etc, but everything pales to this event. My heart goes out to your family and everyone affected.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading



I travel to Disney around 3x a year for races and it feels like my second home. So, I am still just devastated and saddened by it. I'm not sure how else to put it to words. It seems so many in the area have a connection to someone hurt by this. And even as I read the bios of the victims, the first I read was actually someone from here in Cleveland who was visiting. Just know we are all thinking of you, Orlando.


----------



## yulilin3

Thank you everyone for your support. My son didn't want to stay at work yesterday (he was singing with the Frog Choir), go to his gig with his band at Tin Roof last night or go in today to Diagon Alley but somehow the out pouring of love from every where got him through.
He took part in the heart photo from entertainment with the Frog Choir
Tin Roof gave 100% of the proceeds of the purple pulse drink to the go fund me account last night
and this morning managers and cast came together at Diagon Alley and told everyone " it's our job to help people smile today" so that's what he's been doing 
I can feel your love.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading



Thank you for sharing - and hope that conversing here can help even a tiny amount in taking your mind off it

I work in/near New York so after 9/11 it was just an anguish feeling waiting to hear if you would know the next victim name released 

Definitely prayers to you and your family and the whole community - it has been wonderful seeing the outpouring of support from the extended community down there.  Let us know of anything else we can do


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi, My boys plan on wearing their Kylo Ren costumes for the meet and greet.  Just wondering if any adults are cosplaying/Disneybounding at HS.  I would really like to Disney Bound as Rey....  Has anyone else done this?
> 
> Please share your pics!



side note - this is still my favorite costume I have seen from a Kylo Ren meet:


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> side note - this is still my favorite costume I have seen from a Kylo Ren meet:




OMG it's Matt!!!!!  I love it, best costume ever!!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading





Thoughts and prayers are with you and all the families....


----------



## figmentfan423

Hugs to @yulilin3 prayers and pixie dust to Orlando


----------



## Ferrentinos

yulilin3 said:


> If I may take a moment with my Star Wars DIS family.
> I am trying very hard to get back to "normal". Yesterday's events have shaken Orlando to the core. Being latina (most of the victims in Pulse were latin), a mom of a bisexual kid (my 15 year old daughter) and having a kid that works for Universal it has affected us in every single way.
> The names are trickling out and so far we have 26 confirmed victims of which one worked in the same vicinity as my son, 2 victims were friends of a close  friend of mine and there's unofficial word that there are at least 13 CM dead.
> When you guys come on your vacations be extra nice to the CM and TM  you encounter. We are all in mourning right now. The beautiful collage of pictures from yesterday's entertainment at both theme parks proves that we all stand united.
> Thank you for reading



Hugs to you and your family and your extended family right now.  I can't imagine how this all must feel - but we are with you and support you!  I'm sure this is so difficult for your son to go back to work and hopefully the love will continue to help him face the struggles.  <3


----------



## yulilin3

Thank you again everyone, I would like to get back to the SW planning/waiting  but before I do just a heads up for those coming this weekend.
There's a fan based (not Disney) meet at the Partner's statue at MK this Saturday from 11pm to 11:30pm for the kiss goodnight where we will be coming together to remember the victims of the Pulse club shooting and their families.
I'll be there, if you want to join you are more than welcome, again, not Disney planned, there's a facebook page for the event if you want to RSVP.
Disney Community #OrlandoStrong Vigil
The park closes at 11pm that night so if you want to attend you need to be inside MK before 11pm
Now let's get on with the....waiting for fireworks hours to be released


----------



## DVC4US

I've been so busy I haven't had the chance to catch up. I said I would post it here first...

I have a dessert party for 2 on Friday, June 17th that I am going to cancel. I know it's last minute but wanted to see if any one wanted to coordinate the cancellation. I'm at the pool right now so will check back in a little while. 

PM me if you want to try to coordinate.


----------



## DVC4US

Also, for everyone going to the desserts party on the 17th.  I will have on my Disney Dooney & Bourke purse with my rainbow tribute on the strap.  I should be easy to spot.


----------



## yulilin3

DVC4US said:


> Also, for everyone going to the desserts party on the 17th.  I will have on my Disney Dooney & Bourke purse with my rainbow tribute on the strap.  I should be easy to spot.


what a great idea with the MB


----------



## DVC4US

Thanks!  I was in my room yesterday getting ready to go into a park and searching for something to use to make a ribbon or something and then I saw the MBs and thought - perfect.  I wore them yesterday and will wear them all week so if you see me say hi!


----------



## misse336

We are headed to HS this week (our slightly delayed trip after they canceled SSW that we were going to attend for the first time) and my kids would like to do JTA.  I have searched for what the procedure is for sign ups, but have gotten some conflicting reports about what time to be there and when they start the sign ups.  I have three kids and two of them are really looking forward to this so I want to make sure I do it right.  Anyone with some recent insite would be super appreciated.


----------



## yulilin3

misse336 said:


> We are headed to HS this week (our slightly delayed trip after they canceled SSW that we were going to attend for the first time) and my kids would like to do JTA.  I have searched for what the procedure is for sign ups, but have gotten some conflicting reports about what time to be there and when they start the sign ups.  I have three kids and two of them are really looking forward to this so I want to make sure I do it right.  Anyone with some recent insite would be super appreciated.


The sing up is at the Indiana Jones store next to 50s Prime Time. Be at the entrance 30 minutes before the park opens and you should be fine


----------



## ArielSRL

misse336 said:


> We are headed to HS this week (our slightly delayed trip after they canceled SSW that we were going to attend for the first time) and my kids would like to do JTA.  I have searched for what the procedure is for sign ups, but have gotten some conflicting reports about what time to be there and when they start the sign ups.  I have three kids and two of them are really looking forward to this so I want to make sure I do it right.  Anyone with some recent insite would be super appreciated.


We went Friday. We got to DHS around 8:20 or so, through the gates by 8:30 and hurried over to the sign up line, which was already incredibly long. We waited 40 minutes! They must've opened the gates really early. We still got the spot we wanted and I only saw 1 show that was full but I would've preferred not to wait 40 minutes.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

DVC4US said:


> Also, for everyone going to the desserts party on the 17th.  I will have on my Disney Dooney & Bourke purse with my rainbow tribute on the strap.  I should be easy to spot.



love this!


----------



## misse336

Thanks for your replies.  I've been reading how to watch F! and the SW fireworks the same night too since we've never been to HS before.  It seems like the trick is to sit near the back and hurry out when it's over and not have a great spot for the fireworks.  Not sure how well we will be able to see the stage for F! but since they have the shows so close I don't see any other alternative.


----------



## ArielSRL

misse336 said:


> Thanks for your replies.  I've been reading how to watch F! and the SW fireworks the same night too since we've never been to HS before.  It seems like the trick is to sit near the back and hurry out when it's over and not have a great spot for the fireworks.  Not sure how well we will be able to see the stage for F! but since they have the shows so close I don't see any other alternative.


We went to DHS one extra night after dinner at Disney Springs just to see the fireworks. I didn't want to have to do the mad scramble from F!


----------



## rhiansmom

Anyone else on property listening to HS test the SW fireworks right now?  Makes me happy even if it is keeping us awake!


----------



## yulilin3

rhiansmom said:


> Anyone else on property listening to HS test the SW fireworks right now?  Makes me happy even if it is keeping us awake!


Not on disney propwrty but heard them from my house,  very happy indeed


----------



## yulilin3

misse336 said:


> Thanks for your replies.  I've been reading how to watch F! and the SW fireworks the same night too since we've never been to HS before.  It seems like the trick is to sit near the back and hurry out when it's over and not have a great spot for the fireworks.  Not sure how well we will be able to see the stage for F! but since they have the shows so close I don't see any other alternative.


If there are 2 Fantasmic!  shows the night you come consider watching the second one after the fireworks


----------



## Skywise

Heads up!
MDE is showing active dates for Star Wars fireworks dessert party on July 1 and 2 - No availability yet (probably show up around 7am tomorrow morning).

But ONLY July 1 and 2 so far!


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Help!  Here now at Epcot. Was planning Star Wars fireworks tonight, Wednesday June 15. I thought these continued until the new show starts June 17. Am I wrong???? It is not listed on the app, but it's hard to find there. Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Dr.Mickey said:


> Help!  Here now at Epcot. Was planning Star Wars fireworks tonight, Wednesday June 15. I thought these continued until the new show starts June 17. Am I wrong???? It is not listed on the app, but it's hard to find there. Thanks.


Tonight's the last night of the current one, I'll be there soon


----------



## Dr.Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> Tonight's the last night of the current one, I'll be there soon


Thanks. It is NOT listed in the MDE app at all. Making me paranoid.


----------



## yulilin3

Dr.Mickey said:


> Thanks. It is NOT listed in the MDE app at all. Making me paranoid.


I just checked the app and the WDW site and you are right, it's no listed but I went to the HUB and it's listed for 9:45pm. That's really weird


----------



## Skywise

Dr.Mickey said:


> Thanks. It is NOT listed in the MDE app at all. Making me paranoid.





yulilin3 said:


> I just checked the app and the WDW site and you are right, it's no listed but I went to the HUB and it's listed for 9:45pm. That's really weird



Just checked MDE through the website and the Star Wars Dessert Party IS still on tonight!  (and sold out!)

Checked the schedule on the website too and it looks like they've removed the OLD fireworks listing in favor of the new one starting on Friday!


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Ha. This is all an interesting quirk...until you are trying to drag three boys out of the Japan shop at Epcot, and wondering if you'll be the goat for dragging them to the non-existent Star Wars fireworks. So I stopped by guest services on the way out to verify it on the old paper times guide. Thanks for giving me the scoop before we started the long walk


----------



## yulilin3

The dessert party area is roped off but the actual party is being done inside disney Jr


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party area is roped off but the actual party is being done inside disney Jr



Rain?


----------



## jknc

To all there for final SITS, enjoy.

Did the dessert party last Friday with the kids to have a good spot. 

So worth it. They are a blast.


----------



## jknc

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party area is roped off but the actual party is being done inside disney Jr



They put us in the Sunset Showcase last week during rain.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Rain?


They said that of rain but it doesn't look like any rain is coming


----------



## yulilin3

Chewie's line is about 15 minutes,  Kylo has no one in line,  not one single person


----------



## yulilin3

Dr.Mickey said:


> Ha. This is all an interesting quirk...until you are trying to drag three boys out of the Japan shop at Epcot, and wondering if you'll be the goat for dragging them to the non-existent Star Wars fireworks. So I stopped by guest services on the way out to verify it on the old paper times guide. Thanks for giving me the scoop before we started the long walk


My daughter LOVES that store


----------



## jknc

yulilin3 said:


> Chewie's line is about 15 minutes,  Kylo has no one in line,  not one single person



Side discussion:

How much longer do we think Ren will be meeting?

We went twice last week and there were never more than a handful of people in line. By EMH there was nobody inline so my kids asked to get a pic for a 2nd time.


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> Chewie's line is about 15 minutes,  Kylo has no one in line,  not one single person



Poor Kylo.......


----------



## yulilin3

jknc said:


> Side discussion:
> 
> How much longer do we think Ren will be meeting?
> 
> We went twice last week and there were never more than a handful of people in line. By EMH there was nobody inline so my kids asked to get a pic for a 2nd time.


I wonder why the lack of interest for Kylo and Olaf, it really has me puzzled


----------



## SleighBelle

Skywise said:


> Heads up!
> MDE is showing active dates for Star Wars fireworks dessert party on July 1 and 2 - No availability yet (probably show up around 7am tomorrow morning).
> 
> But ONLY July 1 and 2 so far!



Thanks for the heads up! Hopefully I can (finally) book in the morning.


----------



## jknc

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder why the lack of interest for Kylo and Olaf, it really has me puzzled



I noticed in the Olaf M&G an odd double door. It seemed like there are 2 actual rooms to meet Olaf and that keeps the line relatively short.
Of course the CM wouldn't give me a straight answer when I asked if there were 2 Olafs.


----------



## yulilin3

Asked 2 separate event CM about July 4th. One plainly told me that there never are fireworks on July 4th so it'll probably be star wars.  When I told her that there always have been 4th of July fireworks she quickly told me this is her first year working here
The other said that there might be 4th of July fireworks and Star Wars fireworks...
I guess we need to continue waiting


----------



## rhiansmom

DD and I are waiting to see the last show tonight then will do the desert party on friday night. ...CM just said lots of big wigs expected for the first night.


----------



## Skywise

rhiansmom said:


> DD and I are waiting to see the last show tonight then will do the desert party on friday night. ...CM just said lots of big wigs expected for the first night.



Big wigs...

So... like... Mickey Mouse?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Skywise said:


> Big wigs...
> 
> So... like... Mickey Mouse?



"Big Wigs" makes me think more likely Rapunzel


----------



## Skywise

Just confirming that ADRs for the dessert party for July 1 and 2 are now open and available!


----------



## ashleyrm

Skywise said:


> Just confirming that ADRs for the dessert party for July 1 and 2 are now open and available!



I just checked and saw availability for 7/1 but not 7/2 - for a party of 2.  When I changed to party of 4, I could get a 7/2 reservation. Isn't that kind of weird given that there is not assigned seating?


----------



## Skywise

ashleyrm said:


> I just checked and saw availability for 7/1 but not 7/2 - for a party of 2.  When I changed to party of 4, I could get a 7/2 reservation. Isn't that kind of weird given that there is not assigned seating?



Weird - I just checked and was able to RSVP for 2 on 7/2 (I didn't actually click to purchase though!  )

Maybe it was a g-g-g-glitch?


----------



## yulilin3

Take this with a grain of salt
I was just talking to a manager about the fireworks last night,   she said that come fall the stage will be able to be rolled out,  like a parade float. I don't understand the beef for this,  the current stage doesn't block the fireworks and I'm aiming doesn't block the projections
She said the would roll it out in the morning for the galaxy far far away shows and then roll it back stage when the last show was done
I'm pretty confused


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt
> I was just talking to a manager about the fireworks last night,   she said that come fall the stage will be able to be rolled out,  like a parade float. I don't understand the beef for this,  the current stage doesn't block the fireworks and I'm aiming doesn't block the projections
> She said the would roll it out in the morning for the galaxy far far away shows and then roll it back stage when the last show was done
> I'm pretty confused



...

Where are they going to PUT it?!  it's not like it's going to fold up or something... (Maybe they'll put it "behind" the Chinese theater or something...)

But then, hey... these guys only know that fireworks happen at night, right?


----------



## blackpearl77

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder why the lack of interest for Kylo and Olaf, it really has me puzzled



Last week our Olaf wait time was like 2 minutes! And that was around 11:00 am.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> ...
> 
> Where are they going to PUT it?!  it's not like it's going to fold up or something... (Maybe they'll put it "behind" the Chinese theater or something...)
> 
> But then, hey... these guys only know that fireworks happen at night, right?


Right?  She made it sound like it would be rolled out off stage,  so I was thinking probably behind star tours. 
She just told me this without me Eben asking about the stage,  we were just talking about the new fireworks show and how cool they would be.  Again confused,  but hey,  I'm here to tell you guys what I hear,  so who knows


----------



## yulilin3

blackpearl77 said:


> Last week our Olaf wait time was like 2 minutes! And that was around 11:00 am.


Olaf only had one family in line last night around 7:30 pm


----------



## yulilin3

Pictures from yesterday for those following along:
It looks like the 2 towers will remain one blue one beige












Dessert party area roped off, party was done inside Disney Jr. last night








Line to build a lightsaber, remember you can build one at Once Upon A Toy Store at Disney Springs and there's never a line there




Animation courtyard has 2 Star Wars related posters




No one waiting for Kylo Ren, maybe they're afraid of one of his tantrums


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

I was not aware they were still selling light sabres in the parks.  It was my assumption that those were included in the ban on toy blasters etc.

Does this mean that light sabres can be brought into the parks?  

I know my boys would like to bring their Kylo Ren light sabres to the meet and greet.......  I was planning on leaving them at home...


----------



## yulilin3

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> I was not aware they were still selling light sabres in the parks.  It was my assumption that those were included in the ban on toy blasters etc.
> 
> Does this mean that light sabres can be brought into the parks?
> 
> I know my boys would like to bring their Kylo Ren light sabres to the meet and greet.......  I was planning on leaving them at home...


Lightsabers are fine,  just toy guns of any kind that are banned


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Lightsabers are fine,  just toy guns of any kind that are banned



No blasters!  NO BLASTERS!!!!


----------



## ashleyrm

Skywise said:


> Weird - I just checked and was able to RSVP for 2 on 7/2 (I didn't actually click to purchase though!  )
> 
> Maybe it was a g-g-g-glitch?



A glitch?  Unbelievable.


----------



## Marlyn

Why bother opening up reservations for July 1 and 2 only? How frustrating!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Marlyn said:


> Why bother opening up reservations for July 1 and 2 only? How frustrating!!


Because they haven't updated operating hours beyond 7/2 yet!! Hoping it all comes soon.....


----------



## Dr.Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> Tonight's the last night of the current one, I'll be there soon



We made it too. Awesome show that an iPhone camera does not adequately capture. But here it is...
 
The wind blowing in didn't help


----------



## Loopster

yulilin3 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt
> I was just talking to a manager about the fireworks last night,   she said that come fall the stage will be able to be rolled out,  like a parade float. I don't understand the beef for this,  the current stage doesn't block the fireworks and I'm aiming doesn't block the projections
> She said the would roll it out in the morning for the galaxy far far away shows and then roll it back stage when the last show was done
> I'm pretty confused



Maybe it's so more people can be squeezed into that area to see the projections better?

I am so excited for all of you going tomorrow night and can't wait to hear the reports!!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

yulilin3 said:


> Lightsabers are fine,  just toy guns of any kind that are banned



This is good to know!!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Wow that line for the light sabers is unreal-as is the line for Kylo, lol.  The OCD in me is bothered by the tower colors not matching, but I guess Disney has reasons for that.

So excited to hear/see reports of the new fireworks!!! We are having our Star Wars movie marathon this weekend to celebrate Father's Day, I'm going to make cupcakes and snacks to have our own dessert party


----------



## 3MFamily

Cluelyss said:


> Because they haven't updated operating hours beyond 7/2 yet!! Hoping it all comes soon.....


Waiting patiently for the middle of July, too!

Part of my family will be there from 7/2 and I was able to get 2, but not 3.  Strange because I could get 1, 4 and 5!  Is it okay to get a 2 and 1?


----------



## piglet1979

@yulilin3 Thank you for your advise.  We just got back from our trip on Sunday.  We were able to see Chewie and then Kylo Ren with barely a await at park opening.  We then were able to see Bolt with barley a line and then we went to Olaf and only waited maybe 20 minutes.  You really helped us to stay out of long lines on a very hot day.


----------



## 3MFamily

Okay, did it a bunch of times more and was able to get three.  Wonky reservation system!

Still hoping to get middle of July when my DDs are with us!


----------



## magical nugget

I don't know how we will be able to go see Fantasmic now


----------



## preemiemama

Post #935 on this thread (http://www.disboards.com/threads/dh...-1-updated-6-16.3466620/page-47#post-55945076- it is the DHS Construction Update Thread) has a picture of where SW Land is supposed to be situated for anyone who has not seen it.


----------



## glvsav37

been trying to follow the thread (great info BTW) but just to be clear, the new fireworks start tomorrow, but as of now, no desert package info has been released? correct? Also, has it been confirmed that the show will run every night, or just select nights per week.

will be there in august and need to schedule it once they do.

thx


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> been trying to follow the thread (great info BTW) but just to be clear, the new fireworks start tomorrow, but as of now, no desert package info has been released? correct? Also, has it been confirmed that the show will run every night, or just select nights per week.
> 
> will be there in august and need to schedule it once they do.
> 
> thx


New show starts tomorrow (6/17) it will be nightly and it does have a dessert party confirmed until July 2nd (reservations are open) beyond July 2nd there's no fireworks or dessert party posted but that should change...soon


----------



## yulilin3

piglet1979 said:


> @yulilin3 Thank you for your advise.  We just got back from our trip on Sunday.  We were able to see Chewie and then Kylo Ren with barely a await at park opening.  We then were able to see Bolt with barley a line and then we went to Olaf and only waited maybe 20 minutes.  You really helped us to stay out of long lines on a very hot day.


so happy you had minimal waits


----------



## yulilin3

For those here tomorrow I'll be at abc commissary sitting outside  starting around 2pm if you want to come by and say hello.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> New show starts tomorrow (6/17) it will be nightly and it does have a dessert party confirmed until July 2nd (reservations are open) beyond July 2nd there's no fireworks or dessert party posted but that should change...soon



soon...we hope.  i am realllly not good at waiting!


----------



## rhiansmom

yulilin3 said:


> For those here tomorrow I'll be at abc commissary sitting outside  starting around 2pm if you want to come by and say hello.



We are going to make it to MK to see the new stage show then head to EPCOT for our Sorin' FP before making it over to HS.  Once there DD needs her picture with her boyfriend (Kylo) and then finally able to meet up with others.  I'll check this thread often tomorrow late afternoon to see where everyone ends up.


----------



## yulilin3

rhiansmom said:


> We are going to make it to MK to see the new stage show then head to EPCOT for our Sorin' FP before making it over to HS.  Once there DD needs her picture with her boyfriend (Kylo) and then finally able to meet up with others.  I'll check this thread often tomorrow late afternoon to see where everyone ends up.


I'm live streaming the first castle show tomorrow, at 10:30   see you tomorrow


----------



## gzmtlock

The dessert party has been renamed:  Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party.  (Not sure if this was already posted.  But my daily search for "symphony" did not return the party this morning.)  Still awaiting more July availability!


----------



## ddavev3

Any suggestions on how early we should arrive and choose a spot for the fireworks debut tonight (6/17)?


----------



## yulilin3

ddavev3 said:


> Any suggestions on how early we should arrive and choose a spot for the fireworks debut tonight (6/17)?


Keep a look out about an hour before.  Definitely grab your spot no later than 9:15pm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gzmtlock said:


> The dessert party has been renamed:  Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party.  (Not sure if this was already posted.  But my daily search for "symphony" did not return the party this morning.)  Still awaiting more July availability!



Thanks for mentioning this ... looks like all the other details are the same (same price, still mentions the Chewbacca stein, etc.) so guessing it will be basically the same as before


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

piglet1979 said:


> @yulilin3 Thank you for your advise.  We just got back from our trip on Sunday.  We were able to see Chewie and then Kylo Ren with barely a await at park opening.  We then were able to see Bolt with barley a line and then we went to Olaf and only waited maybe 20 minutes.  You really helped us to stay out of long lines on a very hot day.




Sorry, I know this is OT, but where is Bolt meeting??

Thx.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I can't believe they still haven't opened dessert party booking for all of July and beyond!! Eesh!!   We're hoping for August...


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can't believe they still haven't opened dessert party booking for all of July and beyond!! Eesh!!   We're hoping for August...



I KNOW!!! It is so incredibly frustrating to have everything else done and have this one thing dangling in the wind.  C'mon already!!!!!


----------



## Marlyn

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can't believe they still haven't opened dessert party booking for all of July and beyond!! Eesh!!   We're hoping for August...





bilnsheldodisney said:


> I KNOW!!! It is so incredibly frustrating to have everything else done and have this one thing dangling in the wind.  C'mon already!!!!!



I feel your pain. I currently have Fantasmic package booked for 2 different nights. Waiting to see which night I can get dessert party so I know which Fantasmic to cancel. It's my last loose end...


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Marlyn said:


> I feel your pain. I currently have Fantasmic package booked for 2 different nights. Waiting to see which night I can get dessert party so I know which Fantasmic to cancel. It's my last loose end...



and I feel yours LOL.  we booked Illuminations dessert party just in case, but Star Wars is what we really want.  It is the one thing my son asked for on the trip.  We are celebrating his 8th grade graduation.


----------



## Cluelyss

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Sorry, I know this is OT, but where is Bolt meeting??
> 
> Thx.


Beside GMR. (At least that's where he was 2 weeks ago!)


----------



## piglet1979

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Sorry, I know this is OT, but where is Bolt meeting??
> 
> Thx.



He was right outside the Great Movie Ride.  If you are looking at the ride it is to your.  They do rotate him with a another character. Daisy was out with him too in a separate line close to bolt. I just heard today the Max meets there on a rotating basis too.


----------



## Marlyn

bilnsheldodisney said:


> and I feel yours LOL.  we booked Illuminations dessert party just in case, but Star Wars is what we really want.  It is the one thing my son asked for on the trip.  We are celebrating his 8th grade graduation.


Congratulations to him! We are celebrating my twin boys 21st birthdays...so this dessert party is something we really want to schedule into our plans!


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder why the lack of interest for Kylo and Olaf, it really has me puzzled



Kylo seemed to have about a 10 minute wait my last trip to DL. Vader I rarely saw dip under 30. HE WILL NEVER BE AS STRONG AS DARTH VADER.


----------



## yulilin3

From one of the producer of Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular
A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away…
with that simple phrase my generation was introduced to STAR WARS. Now, 39 years later, I am part of an amazing team that will bring STAR WARS: A GALACTIC SPECTACULAR to the guests of Walt Disney World Resort. I was 8 years old in May of 1977. For me personally, STAR WARS defined my childhood. My world changed the first time I saw that Star Destroyer, heard that iconic John Williams score and made the jump to lightspeed.

For 39 years, I have been a fan. I still have my original action figures, and have spent a small fortune on countless comic books, replicas, books, action figures, musical recordings and countless versions of the films on VHS, DVD, and Bluray.

And tonight, after many hours of planning, production and hard work, we open your show. It now belongs to you. Thank you to our band of Rebels... (He goes to thank everyone on the team)

The show is a celebration of the saga, told through effects, music, lighting, projection and pyrotechnics, but the most important ingredient is heart. Star Wars means so much to so many. This show was made for mass consumption, regardless of your level of geekdom, but if you are one of those that knows the Millennium Falcon made the Kessel Run in twelve parsecs, that C-3PO is fluent in more than 6 million languages, the possibility of successfully navigating an asteroid field is 3720 to 1, or that Han shot first… If you are one of those, this show was made for you. May the Force be with us… it’s real, all of it.


----------



## SeeDisney

looking forward to watching someone's live vlog on Facebook tonight for the new star wars fireworks!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

glad to see he agrees that Han shot first


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> From one of the producer of Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular
> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away…
> with that simple phrase my generation was introduced to STAR WARS. Now, 39 years later, I am part of an amazing team that will bring STAR WARS: A GALACTIC SPECTACULAR to the guests of Walt Disney World Resort. I was 8 years old in May of 1977. For me personally, STAR WARS defined my childhood. My world changed the first time I saw that Star Destroyer, heard that iconic John Williams score and made the jump to lightspeed.
> 
> For 39 years, I have been a fan. I still have my original action figures, and have spent a small fortune on countless comic books, replicas, books, action figures, musical recordings and countless versions of the films on VHS, DVD, and Bluray.
> 
> And tonight, after many hours of planning, production and hard work, we open your show. It now belongs to you. Thank you to our band of Rebels... (He goes to thank everyone on the team)
> 
> The show is a celebration of the saga, told through effects, music, lighting, projection and pyrotechnics, but the most important ingredient is heart. Star Wars means so much to so many. This show was made for mass consumption, regardless of your level of geekdom, but if you are one of those that knows the Millennium Falcon made the Kessel Run in twelve parsecs, that C-3PO is fluent in more than 6 million languages, the possibility of successfully navigating an asteroid field is 3720 to 1, or that Han shot first… If you are one of those, this show was made for you. May the Force be with us… it’s real, all of it.



Gave me the shivers!  I love this.  I was 10 in 1977 so I totally identify with this.


----------



## Cluelyss

Keep getting Donald on the dessert party page (and not the other restaurants)....hoping this means they are loading dates/times!!!


----------



## Skywise

Cluelyss said:


> Keep getting Donald on the dessert party page (and not the other restaurants)....hoping this means they are loading dates/times!!!


I hope so too but I think it's because they're changing the URL (it still said symphony-in-the-stars... sniff... another dead link to go with my Star Wars Character Breakfast...)


----------



## Cluelyss

Skywise said:


> I hope so too but I think it's because they're changing the URL (it still said symphony-in-the-stars... sniff... another dead link to go with my Star Wars Character Breakfast...)


 You were right


----------



## jbish

@yulilin3 or anyone else that's there right now, how are the lines for make your own light sabers at HS? Hoping to head over there soon. Have FP for star tours and we would like to have the kids make light sabers tonight. But the pics from yesterday a couple of pages ago was discouraging.


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> @yulilin3 or anyone else that's there right now, how are the lines for make your own light sabers at HS? Hoping to head over there soon. Have FP for star tours and we would like to have the kids make light sabers tonight. But the pics from yesterday a couple of pages ago was discouraging.


Give me 10 minutes and I'll go check


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> @yulilin3 or anyone else that's there right now, how are the lines for make your own light sabers at HS? Hoping to head over there soon. Have FP for star tours and we would like to have the kids make light sabers tonight. But the pics from yesterday a couple of pages ago was discouraging.


The line,  right now,  is less than half what it was Wednesday


----------



## rhiansmom

We made it to HS...


----------



## yulilin3

rhiansmom said:


> We made it to HS...


I'm inside Backlot express,  first room on the left


----------



## rhiansmom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm inside Backlot express,  first room on the left




We are on our way. Dd has a blue sundress and i have a blue sw shirt


----------



## jbish

Thanks @yulilin3! Trying to get the family out the door is like pulling teeth. Yeesh. Don't think they fully appreciate what's about to happen tonight.... Only you guys understand.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I'm inside Backlot express,  first room on the left



Are you periscoping the show tonight?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Are you periscoping the show tonight?


Live streaming on the fb page


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> Thanks @yulilin3! Trying to get the family out the door is like pulling teeth. Yeesh. Don't think they fully appreciate what's about to happen tonight.... Only you guys understand.


Tell them there are Darth Vader cupcakes


----------



## rhiansmom

Inside or outside?


----------



## yulilin3

rhiansmom said:


> Inside or outside?


Inside,  i can see jedi training from the first room on the left


----------



## Skywise

jbish said:


> Thanks @yulilin3! Trying to get the family out the door is like pulling teeth. Yeesh. Don't think they fully appreciate what's about to happen tonight.... Only you guys understand.



Yeah - I got some of my extended family to see Wishes finally and they weren't impressed.  Cretins.  (They liked the Star Wars fireworks though)


----------



## jbish

Skywise said:


> Yeah - I got some of my extended family to see Wishes finally and they weren't impressed.  Cretins.  (They liked the Star Wars fireworks though)


Don't even get me started. My kids have been troopers staying up late and getting up early. But I was NOT happy last night when my daughter asked to go back to our room right in the middle of wishes. She was so tired she was beside herself. We had to leave just before the finale. I was livid. But I got over myself. And I made her take a nap today. She's 9. But we are not having a repeat of that tonight. Lol


----------



## jbish

Well my daughter didn't make it. She had to go back to the room. I was able to cancel her and DH's reservation. So if there are two people who want to try for a last minute reservation could t hurt to call and try. I wish I could have coordinated with someone to give those spots to a fellow DISer but I didn't know if cancellation was even possible. 

Anyway @yulilin3 which side are you going to set up on? 

I'll be the Asian with two 6 year old boys, if anyone is looking.


----------



## ddavev3

Just walked by the Chinese theater at 7:45. There were people staking out spots already.


----------



## jbish

ddavev3 said:


> Just walked by the Chinese theater at 7:45. There were people staking out spots already.


Two hours of waiting? Ugh. No thanks.


----------



## Andyman33

Wow. This dessert party is amaZing!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Simply amazing.  The dessert party just became 100% better. 
We had the very corner table  all the way to the front and all the way to the right.  I'll get a pic for tomorrow
I'm speechless


----------



## SeeDisney

does anyone have a review?   the live streaming was too choppy, being interuptted a lot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Andyman33 said:


> Wow. This dessert party is amaZing!!!





yulilin3 said:


> Simply amazing.  The dessert party just became 100% better.
> We had the very corner table  all the way to the front and all the way to the right.  I'll get a pic for tomorrow
> I'm speechless



Glad you enjoyed it!  Is it that the food and stuff is better or just for the show?

Either way, really hoping they open it for my July trip!


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!  Is it that the food and stuff is better or just for the show?
> 
> Either way, really hoping they open it for my July trip!


The spots for the show,  the food is the same


----------



## DVC4US

Dessert Party and the new fireworks were amazing!!!


----------



## yulilin3

SeeDisney said:


> does anyone have a review?   the live streaming was too choppy, being interuptted a lot.


 i need a better phone


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Simply amazing.  The dessert party just became 100% better.
> We had the very corner table  all the way to the front and all the way to the right.  I'll get a pic for tomorrow
> I'm speechless


SO happy to hear that something new is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Andyman33

Having a good spot for this show seems to be very important. Not a ridiculous amount of fireworks and a lot of projection on the Chinese theatre. The dessert party was awesome...plus the bartender made legit drinks. I got my money's worth in food and drinks...the spot was just gravy...and the spot was the reason we did it. Thanks to all the help yullin.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> SO happy to hear that something new is AWESOME!!!!


I was so nervous with this new show after the galaxy far far away one. 
It's insane,  I might have to come every night and watch from different spots. 
It is very important to be as centered and towards the center stage area.  I think people behind the 2 towers didn't get to see the entire thing


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I was so nervous with this new show after the galaxy far far away one.
> It's insane,  I might have to come every night and watch from different spots.
> It is very important to be as centered and towards the center stage area.  I think people behind the 2 towers didn't get to see the entire thing


So happy it is great and that you were there to experience it!!!!!

Are we nearly 100% sure they're extending the dessert party? Can't imagine that they won't...


----------



## yulilin3

A very special thanks to @Lsdolphin for the dessert party and bringing a box to take some goodies to my daughter
It was great to meet and spend some time with @DVC4US @jbish  and @rhiansmom


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Quick review while waiting on the parking lot to move to finally let the bus before ours move out:

We had a spot at the serving line of the boat quick serve restaurant that was a perfect spot on Wednesday. But it was a little sketchy for all of the projections. At least they aren't telling the story - just giving glimpses, so it honestly didn't matter much. One or two of the effects were really cool. Overall, it was a good show. But...I liked the old show better. Of course that's like saying I like steak better than pizza. Both make for a great meal.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So happy it is great and that you were there to experience it!!!!!
> 
> Are we nearly 100% sure they're extending the dessert party? Can't imagine that they won't...


Not 100% sure but I'm sure that now that the word is out it will sell out more often for sure if they keep offering it


----------



## yulilin3

Dr.Mickey said:


> Quick review while waiting on the parking lot to move to finally let the bus before ours move out:
> 
> We had a spot at the serving line of the boat quick serve restaurant that was a perfect spot on Wednesday. But it was a little sketchy for all of the projections. At least they aren't telling the story - just giving glimpses, so it honestly didn't matter much. One or two of the effects were really cool. Overall, it was a good show. But...I liked the old show better. Of course that's like saying I like steak better than pizza. Both make for a great meal.


I think that the spot is everything in this show because they use both side screens plus the Chinese theater to tell the story,  so if you don't see it all you miss some of it
The old show was an amazing fireworks show. Hands down still best fireworks ever
This new one is a spectacular,  it has many different elements
BTW im sittung in the parking lot as well,  we are not moving at all


----------



## CJK

Thanks for all the initial reports! Sounds like an amazing show!! I've read that a car flipped just outside DHS and traffic is at a standstill.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I was so nervous with this new show after the galaxy far far away one.
> It's insane,  I might have to come every night and watch from different spots.
> It is very important to be as centered and towards the center stage area.  I think people behind the 2 towers didn't get to see the entire thing



Let us know what you discover about the view from different spots. I think we will skip the dessert party during next month's adult only trip and possibly save it for our trip next year with DS. Plus, we just did the old one in March.


----------



## Cluelyss

Dates loaded 180 days out for the dessert party. Just not bookable yet....should be soon!!!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks for all the initial reports! Sounds like an amazing show!! I've read that a car flipped just outside DHS and traffic is at a standstill.


That explains it,  thanks for letting us know


----------



## ddavev3

What a great show and a fantastic finale for the last day of our vacation! We watched from the right side of the stage and our view of the center of the theater was only partially obstructed by the trees between the stage and the theater. This show is a must see and is better than Wishes in my opinion.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Cluelyss said:


> Dates loaded 180 days out for the dessert party. Just not bookable yet....should be soon!!!



Thank you for posting this, I'm wanting to book for our September trip. I'm so excited about this!!

I just watched it on Youtube, looks awesome. Can't wait to see some pics from the dessert party.


----------



## CJK

Cluelyss said:


> Dates loaded 180 days out for the dessert party. Just not bookable yet....should be soon!!!


Could you post a link? I must be looking at the wrong one. I'm still only seeing dates loaded to July 2nd.


----------



## Loopster

Thanks so much for live streaming @yulilin3 ! My family and I were very happy we got to see it tonight from afar.


----------



## Marlyn

Cluelyss said:


> Dates loaded 180 days out for the dessert party. Just not bookable yet....should be soon!!!





CJK said:


> Could you post a link? I must be looking at the wrong one. I'm still only seeing dates loaded to July 2nd.



I can only see up to July 2 also....


----------



## soniam

CJK said:


> Could you post a link? I must be looking at the wrong one. I'm still only seeing dates loaded to July 2nd.





Marlyn said:


> I can only see up to July 2 also....



I only see dates loaded through July 9 online, but you can only book through the 2nd. This was the only link I could find. Look for "galactic" off the DHS dining page.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/


----------



## Mom2Stitch

soniam said:


> I only see dates loaded through July 9 online, but you can only book through the 2nd. This was the only link I could find. Look for "galactic" off the DHS dining page.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/




When I checked just a little bit ago, I only saw it loaded through July 2nd. Hopefully they are working on it and it will be available soon!


----------



## Marlyn

soniam said:


> I only see dates loaded through July 9 online, but you can only book through the 2nd. This was the only link I could find. Look for "galactic" off the DHS dining page.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/


They must be slowly loading. A few minutes ago I could only see up to July 2 loaded, now I see up to July 9. I am going to keep checking!


----------



## Iowamomof4

soniam said:


> I only see dates loaded through July 9 online, but you can only book through the 2nd. This was the only link I could find. Look for "galactic" off the DHS dining page.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/symphony-in-the-stars/



Oh, I can see the same thing now!


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> Simply amazing.  The dessert party just became 100% better.
> We had the very corner table  all the way to the front and all the way to the right.  I'll get a pic for tomorrow
> I'm speechless


So is there any area you would not recommend for the  dessert party. I have read there are some trees. We will be there next Friday. What time should we check in and get a table ?


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> A very special thanks to @Lsdolphin for the dessert party and bringing a box to take some goodies to my daughter
> It was great to meet and spend some time with @DVC4US @jbish  and @rhiansmom



You are very welcome! It was so nice to actually meet the wonderful person who generously spends so much time making so many of our disney trips so magical!  A very special thanks to YOU!  
Also great to meet other disers as well!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> That explains it,  thanks for letting us know



Yes, took us 45 min for our bus just to get out of parking lot!  Hoping there were no serious injuries. Then when bus finally got to Coronado Springs there was a car in front of us that couldn't get through gate/barricade so it had turned around and was coming toward us on the one-way road. It turned around again and went back to gate which finally opened.  After 11:00 when our bus finally got back!


----------



## Lsdolphin

maryj11 said:


> So is there any area you would not recommend for the  dessert party. I have read there are some trees. We will be there next Friday. What time should we check in and get a table ?



There were a few tables in the front all the around to the left that looked like they might have had a terrible view due to a few small tree and just being so far from the center of the stage area.


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> So is there any area you would not recommend for the  dessert party. I have read there are some trees. We will be there next Friday. What time should we check in and get a table ?


I agree with @Lsdolphin  there are tables towards the left,  by the alcoholic drinks,  that have some trees blocking
I think anywhere towards the right of the dessert area, as much as you can to the center of Hollywood blvd is better.  Basically look for a clear view of the Chinese Theatre and the two larger screens on either side


----------



## Accident

Lsdolphin said:


> There were a few tables in the front all the around to the left that looked like they might have had a terrible view due to a few small tree and just being so far from the center of the stage area.



They were,  It didn't completely ruin it but it was not a paid seat good view as advertised...   I could have walked up minutes before it started and ducked in front of the tree much easier.  

I grabbed a shaky mobile phone video, this is directly in front of the alcohol stand with the tree kind of cutting it off.  time to time I moved the phone over so you can see that you could see the left side but not all that clear.






This is a get in front of that tree or be in the center type of show.  (fyi, you could stand in front of the tree/gift cart next to it)


----------



## rhiansmom

Thanks everyone... it was an awesome night and DD hasn't stopped talking about it since it was  over.  The entire show just puts you in the middle of the action and has soo much happening it will take a few times viewing before we see it all.  It is a show not just fireworks.  The SW fireworks were amazing as a fireworks show but this is theater so the fireworks are so-so but the visuals were awesome.  I'm not sure how they pulled it out but often it felt like a 3D movie.  

Because I was planning on drinking we took the bus from the hotel and we got caught in the accident traffic... we not really caught in the traffic but our bus did and we waited nearly 45 minutes.


----------



## PrincessV

Hmm. Reading the reports from last night has me wishing I'd seen the "old" SW fireworks  I'm not a fan of all the projection effects: I just want to see fireworks set to a great score. And I'm unwilling to defend a spot from which to watch an hour or more ahead of time. Any suggestions for a place to situate about 20-30 mins before showtime, given the above? No dessert party, so I'll be joining the masses... I'd been thinking I'd go for the Mirror Lake area.


----------



## ashleyrm

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh, I can see the same thing now!



I was just able to book through the 9th.  Too bad I need the 15th.  Lol.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Yes! Everyone who has been waiting, booking is now available through July 9 for the dessert party! May the Force be with you!


----------



## ras1121

Is the line for build your own lightsaber always long? (We will be there in the summer)


----------



## Jack44

I was able to book for my Date of the 8th


----------



## Cluelyss

Marlyn said:


> They must be slowly loading. A few minutes ago I could only see up to July 2 loaded, now I see up to July 9. I am going to keep checking!


Yeah, everything after 7/9 is grayed out again  Last night the dates were blue into December, but you couldn't select any of them. Baby steps I guess!

And they've finally updated park hours for 4th of July for anyone waiting!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

watched the live stream. what an amazing show - just wow factor to the max!  it does seem to be light on fireworks.  did if feel like that when you are there or is it so visually captivating that you don't notice that?  is that your voice on the video yulilin?


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> Hmm. Reading the reports from last night has me wishing I'd seen the "old" SW fireworks  I'm not a fan of all the projection effects: I just want to see fireworks set to a great score. And I'm unwilling to defend a spot from which to watch an hour or more ahead of time. Any suggestions for a place to situate about 20-30 mins before showtime, given the above? No dessert party, so I'll be joining the masses... I'd been thinking I'd go for the Mirror Lake area.


Do you mean Echo Lake? If you do,  echo lake is probably not a good spot. Since it opened yesterday it will take a week for me to check other spots so not sure if there's is one that had decent views and you can grab a spot 20 minutes prior



ras1121 said:


> Is the line for build your own lightsaber always long? (We will be there in the summer)


If you have a chance do the build a lightsaber at Disney springs,  they have a station at the once upon a toy store and never has a wait.  The line at dhs can be anywhere from 10 minutes to 40 minutes,  I'm assuming earlier and later in the day would be less bust


bilnsheldodisney said:


> watched the live stream. what an amazing show - just wow factor to the max!  it does seem to be light on fireworks.  did if feel like that when you are there or is it so visually captivating that you don't notice that?  is that your voice on the video yulilin?


I think that the fireworks adds to the entire show. I tried to concentrate on the amount of fireworks but I was in awe of every other aspect that I just didn't care.  There is definitely less fireworks but not so little that you wish there were more because of everything else that's going on
Videos and pictures don't do this show justice,  it's not even like celebrate the magic because this one is so wide,  has laser, smoke, fireworks,  even the trees get in on the action


----------



## poohfriend77

Cluelyss said:


> Yeah, everything after 7/9 is grayed out again  Last night the dates were blue into December, but you couldn't select any of them. Baby steps I guess!
> 
> And they've finally updated park hours for 4th of July for anyone waiting!


That's somewhat encouraging news! I'm still hoping they open dates through Dec soon. My plan was to get Oct tickets for DH as a Fathers Day present.


----------



## tjknitz

I will be there next Friday (June 24th) - I have two young children and our main goal on this quick trip is to see everything Star Wars (we are only spending 1 day at Disney just to see this new show).  Suggestions on when to get in line for the dessert party?


----------



## wdwalice

Thank you everyone!! I was able to book the July dessert party as an anniversary surprise for my hubby!!


----------



## yulilin3

@tjknitz Check in started at about 7:15 pm, meaning the time you can get your wristband. The CM said that you can go and come back or get in line, we stayed in line. There was a mom with her son in front of us not sure what time she got there. We were able to get an awesome table.
So I would say to get the best tables (all the way to the front and right of the dessert party) check in and get in line no later than 7:30pm
They let us in at 8:30pm but it was their first time setting up without the walls sorrounding the projection tower so once they figure that out I'm sure they will allow people to go in faster.
If they move the dessert party indoors they usually walk everyone out to the reserved area around 9:30pm, if you want to make sure to be close to the front and right side you can leave the dessert party at 9:15pm and they will allow you to go into the reserved area.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok here are pics from yesterday
If you want pictures of the characters coming or going to Center Stage for Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away you can wait around the GMR courtyard, they go in through a side door by the fountain.
























walls down around the projection towers
















This is the table we got. Any table along the very right rope would be fine as long as you have a clear view of the Chinese Theater and the two side screens


----------



## tjknitz

great pictures!  I can't wait for Friday....thank you for all the updates Yulilin!


----------



## yulilin3

Checked on the HUB the dessert party dates are up until July 9th. Hoping what the PP saw was just them getting things ready to add all of them
This also means no 4th of July fireworks at DHS for the first time in forever (see what I did there) 
Also not sure if you guys saw that the dessert party hours change after July 2nd. 
currently until July 2nd the dessert party says from 8:45 to 10pm with fireworks at 9:45pm
Starting July 3rd the dessert party starts at 8:15pm so it would probably end at 9:30pm meaning the fireworks (the HUB still only has the schedule for fireworks until July 2nd) might be starting at 9:15pm
Just something to keep in mind.
I'll update the first page


----------



## beesly

ashleyrm said:


> I was just able to book through the 9th.  Too bad I need the 15th.  Lol.



I'm with you! I'm hoping for the 22nd or 27th.


----------



## AngiTN

I haven't read all what's been posted about the new show so these thoughts may have been mentioned but I'll include my initial thoughts 

You must stand to see the theater and both side buildings.  If you can't see them you'll miss the bulk of the show.  No more standing at the exit,  or even by the intersection to Sunset 

The fireworks are often an extension of what is happening on the screen projections, explosions to go along with the action,  that type of thing

There is a lot going on. I wouldn't say too much but I do think you'd need to watch several times to take it all in

Bottom line, we loved it.  It did not disappoint


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I haven't read all what's been posted about the new show so these thoughts may have been mentioned but I'll include my initial thoughts
> 
> You must stand to see the theater and both side buildings.  If you can't see them you'll miss the bulk of the show.  No more standing at the exit,  or even by the intersection to Sunset
> 
> The fireworks are often an extension of what is happening on the screen projections, explosions to go along with the action,  that type of thing
> 
> There is a lot going on. I wouldn't say too much but I do think you'd need to watch several times to take it all in
> 
> Bottom line, we loved it.  It did not disappoint


This are almost the exact words I told my friend when she asked me about them


----------



## yulilin3

And just to add. For those wanting to do both Fantasmic! and SWaGS if you have only 15 minutes between F! and SWaGS is not enough time to get a good spot. You might see some elements of it but not the ideal position
If there's a F! after SWaGS then by all means go to that one, it'll be much easier


----------



## pmurph

Gosh if you reserve the dessert party (which I am looking to do for end of July), it still appears that there would be a lot of waiting around before the fireworks (with no seating) if it would be recommended to get to the party at 7:30 or so and the fireworks don't start until 9:15.

Would it be bad to have one party member go in early and hold a good table, and the rest of your party join you closer to fireworks time? Do people do that at such parties?


----------



## yulilin3

pmurph said:


> Gosh if you reserve the dessert party (which I am looking to do for end of July), it still appears that there would be a lot of waiting around before the fireworks (with no seating) if it would be recommended to get to the party at 7:30 or so and the fireworks don't start until 9:15.
> 
> Would it be bad to have one party member go in early and hold a good table, and the rest of your party join you closer to fireworks time? Do people do that at such parties?


Everyone needs to be present at check in, so they can put on the wristbands, but after that one person can go in and grab a table and the rest can join later.
I have to say that if you are there early, say 7:15pm there are a couple of benches lined up on the side where people line up.
Yesterday we just sat until it was time to go in at 8:30pm


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Thanks so much yulilin!  My friend is there today - do you think she will have enough time to see SWaGs @9:45pm and get the 2nd !F by 10:30pm?

Really appreciate all the first hand accounts and advice from everyone!


----------



## LvsTnk

Did anyone happen to notice at the dessert party what the situation is for anyone in a wheelchair? This is a surprise for my son who is in a wheelchair and I am worried if he will be able to see he has special needs as well so being able to see well would be important. Would I have to line up extra early to get some sort of a spot for him? Any info would be great.


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> @tjknitz Check in started at about 7:15 pm, meaning the time you can get your wristband. The CM said that you can go and come back or get in line, we stayed in line. There was a mom with her son in front of us not sure what time she got there. We were able to get an awesome table.
> So I would say to get the best tables (all the way to the front and right of the dessert party) check in and get in line no later than 7:30pm
> They let us in at 8:30pm but it was their first time setting up without the walls sorrounding the projection tower so once they figure that out I'm sure they will allow people to go in faster.
> If they move the dessert party indoors they usually walk everyone out to the reserved area around 9:30pm, if you want to make sure to be close to the front and right side you can leave the dessert party at 9:15pm and they will allow you to go into the reserved area.


Wow 7:30 is pretty early to line up.


----------



## MickeyReeds

tjknitz said:


> great pictures!  I can't wait for Friday....thank you for all the updates Yulilin!



We will be at the dessert party on the 24th as well!! It's a splurge for our adults only Anniversary trip!!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

I was not interested in a desert party until seeing this. If I need to stake out a great spot then I'm thinking we might as well try this. But I'm wondering how well this works for families with small children. I'll have a 2 & 4 year old with us. The tables look bar height. I'm assuming we have to park the stroller prior. So I'm wondering logistically how the kids can eat and enjoy this. Anyone with experience at these parties with small kids? I don't want to pay this much and be miserable. 
Also will the 2 year old be allowed a stein as well or just the paid tickets receive one? TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

5DisneyNuts said:


> Thanks so much yulilin!  My friend is there today - do you think she will have enough time to see SWaGs @9:45pm and get the 2nd !F by 10:30pm?
> 
> Really appreciate all the first hand accounts and advice from everyone!


Yes,  you'll have enough time to make the second F!.


LvsTnk said:


> Did anyone happen to notice at the dessert party what the situation is for anyone in a wheelchair? This is a surprise for my son who is in a wheelchair and I am worried if he will be able to see he has special needs as well so being able to see well would be important. Would I have to line up extra early to get some sort of a spot for him? Any info would be great.


I saw 3 tables in the front reserved for wherlchsir families



maryj11 said:


> Wow 7:30 is pretty early to line up.


If you want the best table possible,  If you don't mind some blocking then you can go in later. I'm short so I'm always checking in for y things and holding spots early


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I was not interested in a desert party until seeing this. If I need to stake out a great spot then I'm thinking we might as well try this. But I'm wondering how well this works for families with small children. I'll have a 2 & 4 year old with us. The tables look bar height. I'm assuming we have to park the stroller prior. So I'm wondering logistically how the kids can eat and enjoy this. Anyone with experience at these parties with small kids? I don't want to pay this much and be miserable.
> Also will the 2 year old be allowed a stein as well or just the paid tickets receive one? TIA!


There are 2 short tables that don't have the wheelchair reserved  sign.  I don't suggest bringing a stroller inside cause there isn't a lot of space. 
Each paid person gets a wristband with a tab that they detach for the stein,  so technically,  if your not paying no stein,  but you can always ask


----------



## LvsTnk

yulilin3 said:


> I saw 3 tables in the front reserved for wherlchsir families


 Thank you! but now for the million dollar question were the tables behind said trees?


----------



## JayLeeJay

Thanks for the great reviews. The new show sounds awesome! Lewis and I have the dessert party scheduled for next Saturday to celebrate his birthday. Actually we have been booking every time they release new dates and then canceling when the new show didn't start. It is convenient this time the new show started around his birthday.


----------



## JeninTexas

@yulilin3 , were there a lot of people lined up with you by 8? I was thinking about getting in line around 8:15 or so, but will come earlier to get a good table if need be. I'm short too, and so are my kids 
Thanks so much for all your information about this!


----------



## yulilin3

LvsTnk said:


> Thank you! but now for the million dollar question were the tables behind said trees?


Trees do not block the w/c tables 


JeninTexas said:


> @yulilin3 , were there a lot of people lined up with you by 8? I was thinking about getting in line around 8:15 or so, but will come earlier to get a good table if need be. I'm short too, and so are my kids
> Thanks so much for all your information about this!


A lot of people.  Most everyone checked in by 8pm and for in line.


----------



## yulilin3

In watching the show tonight.  Here's what I'll do. I'll find a spot 30 minutes before and see what options are open. 
I'm thinking I might end up watching from the back of center stage,  in front of GMR


----------



## AngiTN

In general I think the number of tables in the dessert party area without excellent views are very limited
And even then, nothing requires you to stand at your table during the fireworks. Just move over a bit to see better. People don't move around during the fireworks so you have no problems with being in someone's way walking.

DH and I were worn out so we gladly sat and waited to get in starting about 8:00. But last trip when we did the dessert party we didn't get there till after the party was open for guests and we still didn't struggle to find a table with a good view (and would be as good a view for this event with the projections too)

I watched the crowds outside the dessert party and they were lined up and waiting in the prime spots well before we even checked in to get our wrist bands. I'm not doing that and will pay to be able to stand in the party area vs. outside it every time. I'm already stalking for our July trip


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> There are 2 short tables that don't have the wheelchair reserved  sign.  I don't suggest bringing a stroller inside cause there isn't a lot of space.
> Each paid person gets a wristband with a tab that they detach for the stein,  so technically,  if your not paying no stein,  but you can always ask



Thanks! I guess worst case I can just give my son, my stein. Since non-paying young kids get wrist bands for Halloween parties I didn't know if events like this were the same. 
Do you know if strollers are not "allowed" or just not "recommended"? Staking a spot for Wishes my youngest would maybe doze in the stroller waiting so I wondered if he was wiped if that "could" work here. Not roll it around, just parked at the table. If not I can bring a carrier, just curious since restaurants don't allow strollers in but this isn't exactly a restaurant. Only 2 short tables seems unlikely we'd luck into one.


----------



## AngiTN

There were several strollers inside the dessert party last night.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm trying to think through what time the dessert party will be if the fireworks are at 7:45. We're going the week after Thanksgiving. Fantasmic! is currently scheduled at 7 so I'm assuming the fireworks would be at 7:45. Seems like the dessert party would start awfully early at that time of year.


----------



## AngiTN

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm trying to think through what time the dessert party will be if the fireworks are at 7:45. We're going the week after Thanksgiving. Fantasmic! is currently scheduled at 7 so I'm assuming the fireworks would be at 7:45. Seems like the dessert party would start awfully early at that time of year.


probably but it will be about the same level of darkness as it is for the start of it now.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

AngiTN said:


> There were several strollers inside the dessert party last night.


Awesome!! If my kids have a contained spot to sit especially while eating we will enjoy the party MUCH more.


----------



## Iowamomof4

AngiTN said:


> probably but it will be about the same level of darkness as it is for the start of it now.



Just trying to figure out what to do about dinner. How early we'll need to eat in order to not be stuffed by the start of the dessert party. We have H&V at 5:40 on our DHS day so I'm thinking we'll either need to move/cancel it or pick a different night for the dessert party.


----------



## Skywise

So if you've got an 8:15 RSVP for the dessert party how early should you get in line?  7?


----------



## capegirl

Hoping that Robo will post an updated DHS map now that the new show is up and running.
Love his maps, they are so helpful.


----------



## Bree

There were more than 2 short tables in the front.  My DD and I had one exactly in the middle and there were at least 3-4 more on our right.  The wheelchair tables were to our left. We checked in at 7:45pm and just waited in the line that had been formed. We were able to sit on one of the benches and just relaxed.  We absolutely loved the show/fireworks. We want to see them again during our stay, but wow at the crowds. We saw people staking out their spots at 7pm!!!


----------



## Candycane83

Bree said:


> There were more than 2 short tables in the front.  My DD and I had one exactly in the middle and there were at least 3-4 more on our right.  The wheelchair tables were to our left. We checked in at 7:45pm and just waited in the line that had been formed. We were able to sit on one of the benches and just relaxed.  We absolutely loved the show/fireworks. We want to see them again during our stay, but wow at the crowds. We saw people staking out their spots at 7pm!!!


Just to clarify since I haven't really looked into this well, there's still no seating in this new dessert party right? Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

Iowamomof4 said:


> Just trying to figure out what to do about dinner. How early we'll need to eat in order to not be stuffed by the start of the dessert party. We have H&V at 5:40 on our DHS day so I'm thinking we'll either need to move/cancel it or pick a different night for the dessert party.


Yes I would move it.  Honestly, at that time of year I'd do a late lunch to be hungry enough to enjoy the offerings


----------



## AngiTN

Candycane83 said:


> Just to clarify since I haven't really looked into this well, there's still no seating in this new dessert party right? Thanks!


Correct. Standing only


----------



## maryj11

Iowamomof4 said:


> Just trying to figure out what to do about dinner. How early we'll need to eat in order to not be stuffed by the start of the dessert party. We have H&V at 5:40 on our DHS day so I'm thinking we'll either need to move/cancel it or pick a different night for the dessert party.


We have a reservation at 6:00 for Sci Fi but we are not going to eat desserts. I tried to change it but there is nothing available so I guess we will stick with 6:00


----------



## maryj11

Will the Star Wars characters be open for meet and greet during evening EMH?


----------



## AngiTN

Skywise said:


> So if you've got an 8:15 RSVP for the dessert party how early should you get in line?  7?


I really do not think it is critical to be there that early unless you want to be. They don't over sell it. You will have a table. You will be able to see. Get your bands as soon as they bring them out so that is out of the way. Get in line about 30 min before check in time


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> So if you've got an 8:15 RSVP for the dessert party how early should you get in line?  7?


It's really your choice, they've been opening the area 15 minutes before advertised time,  right now they say 8:45 and they open at 8:30...


maryj11 said:


> Will the Star Wars characters be open for meet and greet during evening EMH?


Yes they are meeting during emh


----------



## Slapshot1188

Personally I was somewhat disappointed in the new show.  We got there 90 minutes before showtime and staked out prime real estate.   Some of the tech was really cool...  It was just a very disjointed show bouncing around and showing the same StarWars clips shown in 2 or 3 other areas of the park.  No real story behind it that I could detect.  It almost felt random.  Normally these build to a crescendo but I just didn't feel it.

Also the fireworks are way off to the right side so looking down the street if you were in a bit back from the stage you couldn't even see them.


Best part was the big SuperStarDestroyer. They sure made you feel how huge it was supposed to be!

Was it bad?  No...  Kids thought it was cool but all agreed not worth a 90 minute wait nor the $350 a desert party would run.  YMMV


----------



## yulilin3

Ugh, I might not be able to make it to Hollywood studios tonight.  It looks like it'll be raining and I'm streaming later from mk. 
Right now just waiting at the Contemporary,  if I see that it'll stop in time for the show I'll go. 
If not I'm going tomorrow with the kids


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

With the new show, how bad would the weather have to be to cancel the show? Any rain? Just lightning? With the desert party being non refundable I'm wondering the odds of it being canceled. I know fireworks still go off in rain but this being so much more makes me wonder.  I'll be there in mid Sept rainy season.


----------



## TexasPrincess1

Right now on July 4th, Fantasmic is scheduled for 9pm and Fireworks at 9:15pm. This doesn't make sense to me. Park closing at 9:30pm?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> With the new show, how bad would the weather have to be to cancel the show? Any rain? Just lightning? With the desert party being non refundable I'm wondering the odds of it being canceled. I know fireworks still go off in rain but this being so much more makes me wonder.  I'll be there in mid Sept rainy season.


I'm guessing lightning and heavy rain would cancel it other than that it should go on.
If it rains the dessert party gets moved inside and they leave the outside area roped off so that people can come out and watch them show.
Cancellation policy is 1 day so you can check the forecast and decide.  Money will not be refunded if the actual show is canceled same day


TexasPrincess1 said:


> Right now on July 4th, Fantasmic is scheduled for 9pm and Fireworks at 9:15pm. This doesn't make sense to me. Park closing at 9:30pm?


They will probably add a F! And change the hours


----------



## amycakes

Hi Everyone!

So excited to see the Star Wars fireworks in August!    I am scheduled to visit HS 2 days and the parks close at 8pm one day and 8:30pm on our second visit.  They will still be showing the fireworks correct (even thought the parks are not open late)?  Booking fastpasses tomorrow  So just want to make sure 

Thanks


----------



## Candycane83

I've seen on another thread someone say that it's hard for kids/short people  to see since everyone is standing... What's a good place to watch the fireworks with kids then? Thanks!


----------



## wdwalice

AngiTN said:


> I really do not think it is critical to be there that early unless you want to be. They don't over sell it. You will have a table. You will be able to see. Get your bands as soon as they bring them out so that is out of the way. Get in line about 30 min before check in time



Sorry to just jump in...what time would the bands be distributed for an 8:15 pm party? 
I'm looking to find the best time to eat dinner. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

wdwalice said:


> Sorry to just jump in...what time would the bands be distributed for an 8:15 pm party?
> I'm looking to find the best time to eat dinner. Thanks!!


Probably around 7


----------



## yulilin3

amycakes said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So excited to see the Star Wars fireworks in August!    I am scheduled to visit HS 2 days and the parks close at 8pm one day and 8:30pm on our second visit.  They will still be showing the fireworks correct (even thought the parks are not open late)?  Booking fastpasses tomorrow  So just want to make sure
> 
> Thanks


Times will probably change


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> I've seen on another thread someone say that it's hard for kids/short people  to see since everyone is standing... What's a good place to watch the fireworks with kids then? Thanks!


I'm getting pics for you and everyone else tonight on the places i think would be the best for short people and kids


----------



## yulilin3

Not a good day to judge last minute spots...it's super empty here,  everyone left because of the rain.  It's light drizzling now,  at 9pm


----------



## wdwalice

yulilin3 said:


> Probably around 7


Perfect! Much thanks!!


----------



## amycakes

Thank You!  Don't get too wet tonight!  I am also a vertically challenged person lol .... taking notes!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, watched all the way on the front,  by the ropes at center stage.  Not ideal as you lose some of the side screens but you get a good view of the Chinese theater.  Kids would net to be carried for then to see better. Some kids were standing on their strollers (the seat not the canopy)


----------



## Blue32

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, watched all the way on the front,  by the ropes at center stage.  Not ideal as you lose some of the side screens but you get a good view of the Chinese theater.  Kids would net to be carried for then to see better. Some kids were standing on their strollers (the seat not the canopy)



What did you think if the new show? How was the view of the pyro front and center?


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

Sorry if already mentioned,  but how would you rate this show compared to the old show? If doing the dessert party, due to the emphasis on projections,  are there only a limited number of tables that provide decent viewing? Last but not least,  how early would one have to arrive to get a decent seat? (I'm confused about arriving for wrist bands vs a seat.) 
Thank you so much!


----------



## J and R's mom

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> Sorry if already mentioned,  but how would you rate this show compared to the old show? If doing the dessert party, due to the emphasis on projections,  are there only a limited number of tables that provide decent viewing? Last but not least,  how early would one have to arrive to get a decent seat? (I'm confused about arriving for wrist bands vs a seat.)
> Thank you so much!



1)  Can't help you on the comparison part much (other than what I read on here).  We have only seen the previous version, but it seems that this one has way more projections.

2)  From our experience in May, there are probably 4 or 5 tables by the check-in booth that would have limited line-of-sight due to trees blocking some of the view of the Chinese theater (where a large portion of the projections are shown).  The remaining tables should all have pretty good views.  We had one of these tables because we didn't arrive until 15 mins prior to the fireworks starting, but our view was still amazing for the old version.  It was great walking right up and still being able to have that vantage point 15 mins prior to the show.  Now, however, we'd probably opt to move over by the dessert tables to watch the fireworks once they started if we ended up at one of the limited-view tables.  You don't have to stay at your table during the fireworks.  You CAN move over to a different viewing spot.  Just try not to block the view of others already at tables.  There's room around the dessert tables to stand.

3)  To be some of the first to rush to the "good" tables, people on here have mentioned showing up by 7:00pm-7:30pm (an hour to an hour-and-a-half before opening and two to two-and-a-half hours before fireworks begin) to get a "good" table (there are no "seats"--standing only--unless you have a wheelchair).  We did no such thing.  We were one of the last families to arrive and still had a table up by the front rope...which turned out great because the storm troopers came by and were right next to our table and let us take pictures with them.  The trees would obstruct half of the projections now, but like I mentioned earlier, we could just move when the show starts.

4)  I think they begin checking folks in about 1 hour to 1hr 15mins prior to the fireworks beginning (8:15pm-8:30pm).  You go to the check-in podium and they place a wristband on everyone.  Once you have your wristbands (everyone in your party has to check in at the same time), you can come and go inside that area as you please.  For example, if everyone checks in an hour early, but some folks want to go ride some last minute rides, they can do so.  Their wrist bands will get them back in whenever they are ready to return.  Same for those needing to go to the bathroom.  BUT, if you want to find and KEEP the "good" tables as soon as you check in and get your wristband, someone in the party will need to stay behind with their table...or trade off with other members of their party, to make sure you get to keep your spot.


----------



## yulilin3

Blue32 said:


> What did you think if the new show? How was the view of the pyro front and center?


I love the new show. From the ropes at center stage you can see the fireworks just fine,  you just miss the side projection screens


Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> Sorry if already mentioned,  but how would you rate this show compared to the old show? If doing the dessert party, due to the emphasis on projections,  are there only a limited number of tables that provide decent viewing? Last but not least,  how early would one have to arrive to get a decent seat? (I'm confused about arriving for wrist bands vs a seat.)
> Thank you so much!


The old show was a fireworks show,  it was amazing and probably no other fireworks show can top it.  This one has projections, lasers, smoke effects and fireworks.  I love this new show. 
For the dessert party,  you can check in,  meaning they take your name,  check their list,  mark you off and give you your wristbands,  around 7pm. Then you can wait in line or go do something else and come back
The best tables are the ones towards the center of Hollywood blvd,  like someone else mentioned there are only a few tables that are not ideal. If you want to ensure you get the best table then you get in line early,  if you're ok with maybe being in the middle of the dessert party area or maybe with a tree blocking a bit of your view you can show up later. 
Keep in mind they are opening the area 15 minutes before the posted time, so right now the party is supposed to start at 8:45pm they are opening the area at 8:30pm


----------



## yulilin3

Best comment I heard today from a guy in his 20s, after the show ended:" holy $#it that was sick"


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I don't see the new show until tomorrow night - which will make for a long day because I picked up a 7am overtime shift to work before I even go into the park - but a bunch of my co-workers went already and they LOVED it. One of them doesn't even like Star Wars, but she's a CP majoring in some kind of theater arts thing (I can't remember exactly what), and she was amazed at the production of it.


----------



## Ellie Badge

Jack44 said:


> I was able to book for my Date of the 8th



We just got the 8th as well! Can't wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Booked it for the 6th


----------



## ddavev3

ras1121 said:


> Is the line for build your own lightsaber always long? (We will be there in the summer)


Yes. I suggest going to Once Upon a Toy in Disney Springs to build lightsabers. There is no line there.


----------



## yulilin3

Fireworks hours changed starting July 3rd to 9:15 pm. My theory is that Disney knows that there isn't enough room at Center Stage for everyone to have a good view so they are trying spread the crowds, I'm hoping they add some Fantasmic! shows after SWaGS


----------



## yulilin3

Going tonight with both kids who haven't watched the show yet. Camping out for the good spots, I'll update periodically


----------



## Ruth B

Sorry if I have missed this? Can you now book the SW desert party. I see its on DIsney app but say to call to book( with no dates?) thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Ruth B said:


> Sorry if I have missed this? Can you now book the SW desert party. I see its on DIsney app but say to call to book( with no dates?) thanks


Online and by calling available until July 9th for now


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ruth B said:


> Sorry if I have missed this? Can you now book the SW desert party. I see its on DIsney app but say to call to book( with no dates?) thanks


I booked today for July 6.  The calendar did not go out much beyond one week after that.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

J and R's mom said:


> 3)  To be some of the first to rush to the "good" tables, people on here have mentioned showing up by 7:00pm-7:30pm (an hour to an hour-and-a-half before opening and two to two-and-a-half hours before fireworks begin) to get a "good" table (there are no "seats"--standing only--unless you have a wheelchair).  We did no such thing.  We were one of the last families to arrive and still had a table up by the front rope...which turned out great because the storm troopers came by and were right next to our table and let us take pictures with them.  The trees would obstruct half of the projections now, but like I mentioned earlier, we could just move when the show starts.



If you have a wheelchair, do you have to show up early in order to get one of the "wheelchair" tables?


----------



## yulilin3

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> If you have a wheelchair, do you have to show up early in order to get one of the "wheelchair" tables?


I don't think so,  you could always check in at 7pm get you wristband and let them know you need a w/c accessible table


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Going tonight with both kids who haven't watched the show yet. Camping out for the good spots, I'll update periodically



3 nights in a row - you lucky duck!!!  enjoy!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> 3 nights in a row - you lucky duck!!!  enjoy!


It's a sacrifice I must make to get accurate information


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

i though I posted this before so if it shows up twice - my apologies!  at the dessert party, if an adult doesn't care for sweet drinks, can they get a beer or maybe just vodka (or another alcohol) on the rocks?


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> i though I posted this before so if it shows up twice - my apologies!  at the dessert party, if an adult doesn't care for sweet drinks, can they get a beer or maybe just vodka (or another alcohol) on the rocks?


There's no beer in the dessert party,  you can bring beer but you have to buy it from outside the area.  Not sure if you can just ask for vodka and the rocks.


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

I'm living vicariously through you all as I sit in my kitchen in a galaxy far, far away....
(Had to say it!)
We're going in August and really looking forward to surprising my DD with the SW dessert party!


----------



## richsole

Where can you trade with the little trade guys whose names I can't remember?


----------



## AngiTN

richsole said:


> Where can you trade with the little trade guys whose names I can't remember?


The Jawa are at The Launch Bay


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> I'm living vicariously through you all as I sit in my kitchen in a galaxy far, far away....
> (Had to say it!)
> We're going in August and really looking forward to surprising my DD with the SW dessert party!


SAME HERE!!!!

I keep refreshing to see if they've opened August...


----------



## Ruth B

yulilin3 said:


> Online and by calling available until July 9th for now


Thank you. We are not going til Oct so will keep an eye for more dates to be realised.


----------



## jknc

Disney goes cheap again. 
They added nice new projections but reduced the total pyro on the new show. 
Ill take beautiful pyro over projections every single day.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I just watched the video of the new nighttime star wars show- not calling it a fireworks show as I think it is now a projection show.  I loved the previous fireworks show!  That was great fireworks and music put together.  This is a really cool projection show with a few disjointed fireworks thrown in, off centered and not the best timed.  There were some neat effects but I am disappointed that Disney did not just build upon the other. I am at a loss as to the reason for having fireworks off to the side, and I don't quite get the sequence of the videos.  I am sure we will still go see it on the next trip but I was expecting something more. I am so glad we saw the old one again in May.

My DS(17) just said it is Disney cheaping out-much cheaper to repeat the projections than to keep payiong for fireworks.  I agree.


----------



## SeeDisney

I feel the imagineers will improve with the future days and weeks ahead, making it a smoother transition and adding/taking away effects and features.


----------



## Iowamomof4

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I just watched the video of the new nighttime star wars show- not calling it a fireworks show as I think it is now a projection show.  I loved the previous fireworks show!  That was great fireworks and music put together.  This is a really cool projection show with a few disjointed fireworks thrown in, off centered and not the best timed.  There were some neat effects but I am disappointed that Disney did not just build upon the other. I am at a loss as to the reason for having fireworks off to the side, and I don't quite get the sequence of the videos.  I am sure we will still go see it on the next trip but I was expecting something more. I am so glad we saw the old one again in May.
> 
> My DS(17) just said it is Disney cheaping out-much cheaper to repeat the projections than to keep payiong for fireworks.  I agree.



I believe the fireworks are off to the side because of where they moved the launch site to (across the road) so they don't have to close TSMM and GMR during the show.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Just returned on Friday from an almost 2-wk stay at CBR in an outer room overlooking the direction of HS. Was able to watch the dress rehearsals of the new SW fireworks at 12:30-1:00 am depending on the night (yes, they practiced the fireworks show at 12:30 and 1:00 in the morning throughout the last week!). Have to say they seemed "shorter" than the version that was being shown that last week. Glad I caught the last of the prior version. One of the reasons I'm not a big Fantasmic fan is because it's 2/3's cheap projections; if SW has gone that route, not much of a reason to stick around for it. But it's kind kind of like the afternoon shows...music, smoke, projections, and then the characters come out in a "stance," and then more music, smoke, and projections. Guess they save on practicing fight sequences. Yes, there is one short "fight" sequence, but nothing that couldn't have been put together in an afternoon. With all the build-up of having SW at HS, Disney, Inc., definitely has used it more as a marketing ploy than anything substantial.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknc said:


> Disney goes cheap again.
> They added nice new projections but reduced the total pyro on the new show.
> Ill take beautiful pyro over projections every single day.


Or they're looking for a balanced show?


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Projections aren't inherently bad, but should be used sparingly as a transition. If they "become" the show, then what's the use? Kind of like the Nemo ride at Epcot...in a clamshell that moves from tv screen to tv screen. Really, what's the point? Prove that someone can project an image onto a surface...think they proved that 100 years ago! Yes, lasers are cool, but they even discovered at Illuminations that the use of lasers just for the sake of using lasers was taking away from the show.


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone is entitled to their opinion,  here's mine having seen SiTS and SWaGS
Nothing will ever top SitS, keep in mind that they had to move the launching pad outside the park and that was the only area they could use and that's why they are of centre.  
I don't believe projections on the Chinese theater is an easy thing.  They have to map out the theater,  the recesses, books,  Windows, tiles,  it's not like it's a flat surface.  The fireworks are there to add to the show and yes they are less of them but still very cool. 
You cannot judge anything base on videos, especially this show,  it's too wide,  there are things happening almost all around you. 
Let's not get into the "disney is just being cheap" they ate building two brand new lands, 
If this type of show is not your thing there are other things to enjoy at Disney.  I think the majority of people that have experienced it,  love it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion,  here's mine having seen SiTS and SWaGS
> Nothing will ever top SitS, keep in mind that they had to move the launching pad outside the park and that was the only area they could use and that's why they are of centre.
> I don't believe projections on the Chinese theater is an easy thing.  They have to map out the theater,  the recesses, books,  Windows, tiles,  it's not like it's a flat surface.  The fireworks are there to add to the show and yes they are less of them but still very cool.
> You cannot judge anything base on videos, especially this show,  it's too wide,  there are things happening almost all around you.
> Let's not get into the "disney is just being cheap" they ate building two brand new lands,
> If this type of show is not your thing there are other things to enjoy at Disney.  I think the majority of people that have experienced it,  love it.




Yes!


----------



## yulilin3

Update at 7:45
They shortened the dessert party area do now there no table toward the far left,  i counted and there are 7 short tables,  all of them have the w/c sign. 
Additionally the two taller tables all the way to the right (the table we grabbed the first night) have a reserved paper on them, I will see who the vip people are
Right now there are 7 people holding spots I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

8:00 update.  Entire front row behind the tape is now taken


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Update at 7:45
> They shortened the dessert party area do now there no table toward the far left,  i counted and there are 7 short tables,  all of them have the w/c sign.
> Additionally the two taller tables all the way to the right (the table we grabbed the first night) have a reserved paper on them, I will see who the vip people are
> Right now there are 7 people holding spots I'll post pics tomorrow



I knew we picked the best table!!!  It would be interesting to know who is able to rate a reserved table!


----------



## rhiansmom

Lsdolphin said:


> I knew we picked the best table!!!  It would be interesting to know who is able to rate a reserved table!



Yes, it will be interesting to see who gets "our" reserved table.  I did notice on Friday there were a few reserved tables but they were all the way near the entrance.  


Comparing the two shows... it is difficult.  The first was a fireworks show and a great one but the new show isn't about the fireworks... it's about the visuals and being immersed within the show.  There are things happening all around you and it was truly awesome!  If you go expecting fireworks you will be disappointed.  If you go expecting a show you should be overwhelmed.


----------



## scottishgirl1

We are here now waiting to go in, would you head for table behind reserved one


----------



## mgpan

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion,  here's mine having seen SiTS and SWaGS
> Nothing will ever top SitS, keep in mind that they had to move the launching pad outside the park and that was the only area they could use and that's why they are of centre.
> I don't believe projections on the Chinese theater is an easy thing.  They have to map out the theater,  the recesses, books,  Windows, tiles,  it's not like it's a flat surface.  The fireworks are there to add to the show and yes they are less of them but still very cool.
> You cannot judge anything base on videos, especially this show,  it's too wide,  there are things happening almost all around you.
> Let's not get into the "disney is just being cheap" they ate building two brand new lands,
> If this type of show is not your thing there are other things to enjoy at Disney.  I think the majority of people that have experienced it,  love it.




I understand they are adding lands and other things, this doesn't mean they aren't "being cheap" if they are reducing fireworks portion of the show.  The fact they are building two new lands has nothing whatsoever to do with this show.  Just as i can add the luxury options package to the new car i'm ordering and then decide to just order the soup at an expensive restaurant.  If they aren't being cheap they could do both.


----------



## Lsdolphin

scottishgirl1 said:


> We are here now waiting to go in, would you head for table behind reserved one



Yes absolutely! Hope you got it and while your there ask the people at the reserved table who they are!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

i can't seem to find a complete answer, and I just don't know if I have searched every page.  I'm doing my first dessert party ever on Friday for this show, and I am just curious, is it worth it? As in, is the view worth it? I keep hearing there are trees, but I don't want trees to block the fireworks or the projections. That is since I have seen videos and there are projections on more buildings other than the Chinese Theater.  Any info would be appreciated.  If that is the case, I might just cancel if that is possible.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Lsdolphin said:


> Yes absolutely! Hope you got it and while your there ask the people at the reserved table who they are!


We  ended up at table next to them at front but looks pretty good, fingers crossed. Maybe we should ask for their autographs!


----------



## Lsdolphin

scottishgirl1 said:


> We  ended up at table next to them at front but looks pretty good, fingers crossed. Maybe we should ask for their autographs!




Well that would be one to find out who they are!!! Enjoy


----------



## J and R's mom

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> If you have a wheelchair, do you have to show up early in order to get one of the "wheelchair" tables?



To ensure they reserve a wheel chair table for you and your party, be sure to request it when you book your reservation.


----------



## Lsdolphin

J and R's mom said:


> To ensure they reserve a wheel chair table for you and your party, be sure to request it when you book your reservation.




I would also go over early when you see them setting up around 7:15 ish and tell them so they can put a reserved for wheel chair sign on a lower table in the front for you.


----------



## yulilin3

mgpan said:


> I understand they are adding lands and other things, this doesn't mean they aren't "being cheap" if they are reducing fireworks portion of the show.  The fact they are building two new lands has nothing whatsoever to do with this show.  Just as i can add the luxury options package to the new car i'm ordering and then decide to just order the soup at an expensive restaurant.  If they aren't being cheap they could do both.


Have you seen the new show in person? I ask because this show doesn't need more fireworks,  it has a lot of elements and more fireworks would just be too much



scottishgirl1 said:


> We  ended up at table next to them at front but looks pretty good, fingers crossed. Maybe we should ask for their autographs!


Oh man,  my phone died.  I would've probably been able to say hello.  We grabbed the spot right next to the ropes of the dessert party.  I didn't recognize the people that had the reserved tables,  hopes you enjoyed the party and the view


----------



## yulilin3

Both kids loved the show.  Stephanie kept ducking during some portions,  she said it felt so real 
Got pics of the area and will upload them tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> i can't seem to find a complete answer, and I just don't know if I have searched every page.  I'm doing my first dessert party ever on Friday for this show, and I am just curious, is it worth it? As in, is the view worth it? I keep hearing there are trees, but I don't want trees to block the fireworks or the projections. That is since I have seen videos and there are projections on more buildings other than the Chinese Theater.  Any info would be appreciated.  If that is the case, I might just cancel if that is possible.


The question if worth is something that only you can answer. 
For example,  I grabbed spots 2 hours before the show,  same prime spots as the dessert party since I was right there next to the ropes. 
The majority of the dessert area has a great view,  no trees,  if you wanted to be sure to get a good table you probably need to wait an hour before they let you in.
You have a guaranteed,  not crowded space,  food,  drinks
So again,  up to you and what you want to get from the party. 
For a great spot, dessert party or not,  make sure you can see the Chinese theater and both projection screens on either side


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Both kids loved the show.  Stephanie kept ducking during some portions,  she said it felt so real
> Got pics of the area and will upload them tomorrow




Glad they enjoyed the show...I did soaring this morning thought it was great....


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

yulilin3 said:


> The majority of the dessert area has a great view,  no trees,  if you wanted to be sure to get a good table you probably need to wait an hour before they let you in


Oh wow, so you need to stand in line an hour before the show to get decent table? I didn't expect that.


----------



## jknc

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion,  here's mine having seen SiTS and SWaGS
> Nothing will ever top SitS, keep in mind that they had to move the launching pad outside the park and that was the only area they could use and that's why they are of centre.
> I don't believe projections on the Chinese theater is an easy thing.  They have to map out the theater,  the recesses, books,  Windows, tiles,  it's not like it's a flat surface.  The fireworks are there to add to the show and yes they are less of them but still very cool.
> You cannot judge anything base on videos, especially this show,  it's too wide,  there are things happening almost all around you.
> Let's not get into the "disney is just being cheap" they ate building two brand new lands,
> If this type of show is not your thing there are other things to enjoy at Disney.  I think the majority of people that have experienced it,  love it.



I called Disney cheap because that's exactly what this new show is. 

Projections have a lower cost over time than fireworks do, so what else would you call it?

My assessment has nothing to do with the upcoming expansions. 

Reducing the number of nights fireworks are launched and reducing them overall in the new show is cheap, plain and simple.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknc said:


> Reducing the number of nights fireworks are launched and reducing them overall in the new show is cheap, plain and simple.


It's LESS EXPENSIVE. CHEAP would mean they have fewer fireworks BECAUSE they wanted to save money -- not any other reason. 

Could it not be because they wanted a more "balanced" show between all of the different elements?? Could it not be because they felt this worked better??


----------



## jknc

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's LESS EXPENSIVE. CHEAP would mean they have fewer fireworks BECAUSE they wanted to save money -- not any other reason.
> 
> Could it not be because they wanted a more "balanced" show between all of the different elements?? Could it not be because they felt this worked better??



Nope. 
Just cheap.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknc said:


> Nope.
> Just cheap.


In your opinion. I KNOW that you know the difference between OPINION and FACT...


----------



## jknc

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> In your opinion. I KNOW that you know the difference between OPINION and FACT...



Opinion: show is cheap

Fact: costs are being cut companywide

The two are likely related.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's LESS EXPENSIVE. CHEAP would mean they have fewer fireworks BECAUSE they wanted to save money -- not any other reason.
> 
> Could it not be because they wanted a more "balanced" show between all of the different elements?? Could it not be because they felt this worked better??



Sure - maybe it is less expensive, but cheap is not what comes to mind when I see the video of that show.  Am I disappointed that I missed the Star Wars fireworks?  Big YES - but I am still mega excited to see this show.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Sure - maybe it is less expensive, but cheap is not what comes to mind when I see the video of that show.  Am I disappointed that I missed the Star Wars fireworks?  Big YES - but I am still mega excited to see this show.


We got to see the last fireworks show and it was SPECTACULAR!!! Best fireworks I ever remember seeing, and I grew up seeing fireworks competitions in Montreal where different countries would compete -- 1 a week throughout the summer. 

We expect this to be different, but are still very much looking forward to it, like you are!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknc said:


> Opinion: show is cheap
> 
> Fact: costs are being cut companywide
> 
> The two are likely related.


Now we can discuss CORRELATION vs. CAUSATION...


----------



## jknc

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Now we can discuss CORRELATION vs. CAUSATION...



I'm bored. Have a great day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknc said:


> I'm bored. Have a great day.


You're a riot!


----------



## scottishgirl1

yulilin3 said:


> Have you seen the new show in person? I ask because this show doesn't need more fireworks,  it has a lot of elements and more fireworks would just be too much
> 
> 
> Oh man,  my phone died.  I would've probably been able to say hello.  We grabbed the spot right next to the ropes of the dessert party.  I didn't recognize the people that had the reserved tables,  hopes you enjoyed the party and the view



Oh that's a shame, my phone ran out of space for recording halfway thru as well. It would have been great to say hi.We were really pleased with our view but having read this thread since last year I knew all the tips! We booked this trip a long time ago originally for our first sww so have been following you advice for a while now!


----------



## yulilin3

Pictures from yesterday. A Sunday, no rain, amazing temps, not too hot and a nice breeze
Dessert party set up








ok so remember how I said they shortened the dessert party area, this following pic was the view that the last table would've had. But they expanded it again so the last couple of tables all the way on the left had some tree blocking. I heard CM disc
ussing space and they said they needed to expand to the left to fit more tables




this was taken at 7:41pm




a view of our spot looking back on Hollywood Blvd. See as we are right next to the ropes at the dessert party




A view from our spot, we could see both side screens perfectly




see the tape that shows the walkway, so people cannot stand directly in front of you if you are on the tape, people can stand behind you or in front of the second tape




reserved tables




w/c tables, they opened and saw how many w/h they needed and took the rest of the signs away so aynone could use. We did have a family in a wheelchair right next to us




I was sitting down on this one, 8:32pm




Hard to see, phone was low on battery and didn't turn on the flash. This is 8:54pm. There are still some spots available in front of all these people. Behind me it was full beyond the two towers




The CM did an amazing job keeping everyone moving in the walkway. There was a specific CM Jeff, he works at Fantasmic! and has a blue name tag (that means he's a Legacy Award CM, was fantastic. He kepts telling bad punny SW jokes and giving facts about WDW. He also told us early "You guys in the front, you got the best seats and we are all here so you can have the best experience, so if anyone comes later and wants to stand in front of you let us know and we'll take care of it"
Also the Stormtroopers were on patrol using the walkway about 4 times, just walking and talking.
Starting around 9:35pm you saw a lot of people coming from F! looking for spots in the front. CM kept yelling to keep moving, at about 9:43pm the walking on the walk way stopped considerably, only CM were walking around it and a couple of people here and there.
This is the best spot if you don't have the dessert party. I know it's a very long time to wait and it's up to you and your families priorities if you want to wait that long.
The spot in front of Center Stage by those ropes is not bad either you just get a more limited view of the side screens.
Next time I go I'll watch from in front of Center stage right in front of GMR and report back


----------



## yulilin3

scottishgirl1 said:


> Oh that's a shame, my phone ran out of space for recording halfway thru as well. It would have been great to say hi.We were really pleased with our view but having read this thread since last year I knew all the tips! We booked this trip a long time ago originally for our first sww so have been following you advice for a while now!


yay, I'm so glad you liked it


----------



## jknc

When WDW replaces a popular show I demand bigger and better. The new show is neither IMO.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

I'm not quite sure on orientation of some of the pics. So does the crowd stand right in front of the desert party rope? Or was that the walkway? If people stand right up against the party rope, I'm wondering how those at the front short tables can see.


----------



## JeninTexas

Good question @DisneyKeepsUsYoung . I was wondering the same thing. Do the crowds around the party area block your view?


----------



## yulilin3

jknc said:


> When WDW replaces a popular show I demand bigger and better. The new show is neither IMO.


And you are entitled to your opinion and I respect that. I disagree that this show is cheap,  you don't need to convince me that I am wrong as I will not try and convince you that you are wrong




DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I'm not quite sure on orientation of some of the pics. So does the crowd stand right in front of the desert party rope? Or was that the walkway? If people stand right up against the party rope, I'm wondering how those at the front short tables can see.





JeninTexas said:


> Good question @DisneyKeepsUsYoung . I was wondering the same thing. Do the crowds around the party area block your view?


No, there's a taped walkway in front of the dessert party and in front of the spot we grabbed, beyond the walkway they can stand but they are a couple of feet in front that it won't block your view if you are by the ropes of the dessert party. If you are in the tables in the back then you will have people in front of you that are part of the dessert party.


----------



## Skywise

I wonder if being on the lefthand side of the dessert party but facing "right" would give a better viewing angle...  I'm thinking of a wide-angle lens shot.  That would also "center" the fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

So I can orient you guys better. This pic is our spot (my daughter in the orange rebels shirt)  The dessert area is to our right (you can see the ropes) the walkway is the 2 raped lines in front of us


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I wonder if being on the lefthand side of the dessert party but facing "right" would give a better viewing angle...  I'm thinking of a wide-angle lens shot.  That would also "center" the fireworks.


There are trees, where the merchandise cart is between center stage and the Hyperion Theater, that would block the left screen. Not sure the quality of the projection if you are all the way toward the left.
You really do need a wide lens to shoot the whole thing.


----------



## ashleyrm

yulilin3 said:


> So I can orient you guys better. This pic is our spot (my daughter in the orange rebels shirt)  The dessert area is to our right (you can see the ropes) the walkway is the 2 raped lines in front of us



You probably already answered this, but what time did you daughter claim that spot?


----------



## yulilin3

ashleyrm said:


> You probably already answered this, but what time did you daughter claim that spot?


7:40pm. By 8pm the entire front row by the tape was taken


----------



## Blue32

If you have kids in your party in the short side, would you recommend going all the way to the ropes in front or try for the spot you guys have next to the dessert tables? Wondering if the people in front of that walkway block your view if you are short. Thanks a ton!


----------



## yulilin3

We also did Launch Bay yesterday. Around 5pm Got a Chewie hug





My daughter told Kylo: I hope you're enjoying Father's Day...he was not amused








Me doing my goofy poses


----------



## yulilin3

Blue32 said:


> If you have kids in your party in the short side, would you recommend going all the way to the ropes in front or try for the spot you guys have next to the dessert tables? Wondering if the people in front of that walkway block your view if you are short. Thanks a ton!


If you're doing the dessert party go all the way in front , by the ropes, if not the spot we got was the best. I saw kids next to us in strollers, they were standing on the seat part of the stroller to see better. The difference between this projection show and the MK one is that the castle is elevated and so it's easier to see. This one is basically almost as the same level as you so for us short people it's harder.


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 When we did the party in March, we were at the front most right high table. There was a short table that was at the very front. We had the ropes to the right of us. The area right of the ropes was walkway only and then there was a standing/sitting area in front of the tower. So the spots that you were in weren't there in March. I wonder if your area will stay or if it will revert back to a walkway. I also think that in March the dessert party may have been a little more to the right, maybe all of the dark concrete. What do you think? @OhioStateBuckeye and I are trying to decide if we want to do the party on July 22 or not. Neither of us really wants to wait very long, but we want to be able to see. Darn it! I want my cake and eat it too


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> @yulilin3 When we did the party in March, we were at the front most right high table. There was a short table that was at the very front. We had the ropes to the right of us. The area right of the ropes was walkway only and then there was a standing/sitting area in front of the tower. So the spots that you were in weren't there in March. I wonder if your area will stay or if it will revert back to a walkway. I also think that in March the dessert party may have been a little more to the right, maybe all of the dark concrete. What do you think? @OhioStateBuckeye and I are trying to decide if we want to do the party on July 22 or not. Neither of us really wants to wait very long, but we want to be able to see. Darn it! I want my cake and eat it too


The first night of this show (Friday) they had the same set up. walkway to the right of the dessert party. I asked them yesterday and they said they were trying something new to see if the flow would be better. I hope they keep this set up as it's only a straight walkway from Brown Derby to Hyperion Theater, instead of Brown Derby, turn on to Hollywood Blvd...


----------



## ashleyrm

yulilin3 said:


> 7:40pm. By 8pm the entire front row by the tape was taken



And this is why I need to bring my "kids".  lol.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

Man, I can't wait to book the dessert party for mid-July!  I was on the fence about it until I read this thread, and now I just want the reservations to open for our date! 

Thank you for all of the information.


----------



## SeeDisney

yullin -- would you recommend the dessert tables?   i assume there would be chairs.


----------



## Blue32

yulilin3 said:


> If you're doing the dessert party go all the way in front , by the ropes, if not the spot we got was the best. I saw kids next to us in strollers, they were standing on the seat part of the stroller to see better. The difference between this projection show and the MK one is that the castle is elevated and so it's easier to see. This one is basically almost as the same level as you so for us short people it's harder.



I don't see us doing the dessert party. My kids are 8 and 10, so my youngest is about 4 feet tall. Do you think the spot you guys have in this pic is ok for that height? I'd hate to camp out for 2 hours and have their view blocked by those in front of the walkway. Thanks!


----------



## soniam

SeeDisney said:


> yullin -- would you recommend the dessert tables?   i assume there would be chairs.



No chairs. High, bar/cocktail tables. Think Illuminations dessert party, not Wishes dessert party. However, it's great! We did it in March and are considering doing it again next month. I think it's even more valuable now with the projections and the view.


----------



## yulilin3

Blue32 said:


> I don't see us doing the dessert party. My kids are 8 and 10, so my youngest is about 4 feet tall. Do you think the spot you guys have in this pic is ok for that height? I'd hate to camp out for 2 hours and have their view blocked by those in front of the walkway. Thanks!


This is the best spot under any circumstances if you want to see both side screens. . Anywhere else you will be blocked by people, or trees or buildings.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

I haven't been since they removed the giant hat so it all looks so different. If I have to wait 2 hours for a good view I think the desert party sounds better since it comes with drinks and food. And no pushing crowd.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> We also did Launch Bay yesterday. Around 5pm Got a Chewie hug
> 
> 
> My daughter told Kylo: I hope you're enjoying Father's Day...he was not amused



Your daughter is FUNNY!!! That  is hilarious.


----------



## emilymad

Is there a situation that if you were in the dessert party you still couldn't see?  I am thinking about booking it if the dates ever open up for August.  We would show up at whatever time the dessert party started and not line up early.  Is the worst table at the dessert party bad?


----------



## yulilin3

emilymad said:


> Is there a situation that if you were in the dessert party you still couldn't see?  I am thinking about booking it if the dates ever open up for August.  We would show up at whatever time the dessert party started and not line up early.  Is the worst table at the dessert party bad?


not completely bad, you might have trees blocking one of the side screens. You should still  be able to see the Chinese Theater and the fireworks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> not completely bad, you might have trees blocking one of the side screens. You should still  be able to see the Chinese Theater and the fireworks



That was kinda my question as well.  I think we could like up a bit early, but with 3 little kids not sure we could wait for 1 hour + just for them to open the dessert area and then have the wait inside.  How early do you think is good to line-up to get a good, even if not the best, spot inside the dessert area?


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was kinda my question as well.  I think we could like up a bit early, but with 3 little kids not sure we could wait for 1 hour + just for them to open the dessert area and then have the wait inside.  How early do you think is good to line-up to get a good, even if not the best, spot inside the dessert area?


For the 8:30pm party you can line up at 8pm for the 8pm party line up by 7:30pm. Remember that all of you have to be there to check in ( they start checking in around 7pm, they put on your wristbands and then only one of you can stay in line and grab a better table and the rest can come in later.


----------



## Artax

I am a little disappointed to hear the fireworks portion is not as grand as it was previously. We did the fireworks desert part last year for SWW and that fireworks display blew everyone I was with away. How different have the star wars fireworks been this year in comparison to the SWW fireworks last year? We will be back down to WDW this September and don't have plan to do the desert party again. Not feeling very good about the required view for all the projections. For a nightime show I see the desire to use projections from a capabilities and cost/showing standpoint. But I feel it limits the % of people that get to actually see the "show"


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> I am a little disappointed to hear the fireworks portion is not as grand as it was previously. We did the fireworks desert part last year for SWW and that fireworks display blew everyone I was with away. How different have the star wars fireworks been this year in comparison to the SWW fireworks last year? We will be back down to WDW this September and don't have plan to do the desert party again. Not feeling very good about the required view for all the projections. For a nightime show I see the desire to use projections from a capabilities and cost/showing standpoint. But I feel it limits the % of people that get to actually see the "show"


SWSitS the one that started in December of last year was similar to the SWW but they added music from TFA and added dialogue. The new show definitely limits the best viewing options
Glad to see you back BTW


----------



## Artax

yulilin3 said:


> SWSitS the one that started in December of last year was similar to the SWW but they added music from TFA and added dialogue. The new show definitely limits the best viewing options
> Glad to see you back BTW



Thanks, its good to be planning another trip. We had plans to come back in January and had everything planned (ADR, Fastpass, etc) but I backed out at 45 days. Just seemed like there wasnt enough new and there was just too many things going on at the time I didn't like. 

I would have been going for a 4th year in a row about this time, but as we all know SWW was cancelled which again killed my motivation for a return. But even then my wife just had our 3rd child about 8 weeks ago so even that would have been difficult to pull off with such a youngling. 

Good to see your still out there helping us star wars fans. always enjoyed the SWW threads. After all they are the reason I came out of my lurking cave. lol


----------



## AngiTN

soniam said:


> No chairs. High, bar/cocktail tables. Think Illuminations dessert party, not Wishes dessert party. However, it's great! We did it in March and are considering doing it again next month. I* think it's even more valuable now with the projections and the view*.





DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I haven't been since they removed the giant hat so it all looks so different. *If I have to wait 2 hours for a good view I think the desert party sounds better since it comes with drinks and food. And no pushing crowd.*





emilymad said:


> *Is there a situation that if you were in the dessert party you still couldn't see?*  I am thinking about booking it if the dates ever open up for August.  We would show up at whatever time the dessert party started and not line up early.  Is the worst table at the dessert party bad?


The dessert party is more important to this show than ever, in my opinion. It will be something we do every trip, provided it's offered. I will gladly pay the money for the party vs. staking out a spot on the street so early.
And no matter how bad your table is at the dessert party you can move. Folks seem to forget this. You are not required to stand at your table during the fireworks so it doesn't matter at all if you have a tree blocking your view. Just move to where there is no tree blocking your view. As long as you don't block someone else, (finding a spot to avoid that won't be an issue) you are fine.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AngiTN said:


> The dessert party is more important to this show than ever, in my opinion. It will be something we do every trip, *provided it's offered*.


And *THIS* is where I am getting annoyed!!  "Getting"... more like "already have been for some time"!! 

Why can't they just extend well beyond Jul 9??  They HAVE TO know it's running past then.  This is finally the ONLY thing I'm waiting for, for our Aug trip.


----------



## NanceC

I hope to attend the dessert party in September, but I'll be going solo so have questions not so much about finding a table but keeping it.

Are the dessert tables open as soon as you are allowed into the party area?  I'm just wondering if I can go through and get food and drinks and then find a table to stay at until the show starts, or if you grab a table and then do a food run later.  I'm concerned that with no one else at my table to save it while I'm getting desserts that I'll lose the table.  Maybe get a table and leave something non-valuable (a jacket, cold drink, etc.) on it while I go for food so the table appears taken?  Ask someone at an adjoining table if they can let people know I'll be back?

I'm short so I would likely go early to try to get a table as close to the front as possible.  I just would hate to go to all that trouble if I lost a good spot as soon as I went to get food.

ETA:  I see now that you are allowed to move a bit around the dessert area if you don't have a great view, but I'm still interested in what I need to plan on if I go by myself.


----------



## AngiTN

NanceC said:


> I hope to attend the dessert party in September, but I'll be going solo so have questions not so much about finding a table but keeping it.
> 
> Are the dessert tables open as soon as you are allowed into the party area?  I'm just wondering if I can go through and get food and drinks and then find a table to stay at until the show starts, or if you grab a table and then do a food run later.  I'm concerned that with no one else at my table to save it while I'm getting desserts that I'll lose the table.  Maybe get a table and leave something non-valuable (a jacket, cold drink, etc.) on it while I go for food so the table appears taken?  Ask someone at an adjoining table if they can let people know I'll be back?
> 
> I'm short so I would likely go early to try to get a table as close to the front as possible.  I just would hate to go to all that trouble if I lost a good spot as soon as I went to get food.


Yep, just bring something you feel comfortable leaving on the table. We saw things on a few tables while their "owners" were getting food. Folks are typically quite courteous and realize something on that table means it's taken. Heck, worse case, print out a card to bring with you that says something like "I'm off grabbing a bite to eat" or something quirky, to indicate it's your table and not an empty one.


----------



## yulilin3

NanceC said:


> I hope to attend the dessert party in September, but I'll be going solo so have questions not so much about finding a table but keeping it.
> 
> Are the dessert tables open as soon as you are allowed into the party area?  I'm just wondering if I can go through and get food and drinks and then find a table to stay at until the show starts, or if you grab a table and then do a food run later.  I'm concerned that with no one else at my table to save it while I'm getting desserts that I'll lose the table.  Maybe get a table and leave something non-valuable (a jacket, cold drink, etc.) on it while I go for food so the table appears taken?  Ask someone at an adjoining table if they can let people know I'll be back?
> 
> I'm short so I would likely go early to try to get a table as close to the front as possible.  I just would hate to go to all that trouble if I lost a good spot as soon as I went to get food.


They open the area and everyone tends to go grab a table first. You can always leave things or ask people on the next table to watch your stuff. You can also invite others to join you if you are by yourself. I've done 3 dessert parties and it's usually myself or just my daughter and I and we always invite other people if they want to join. Great way to make new/temporary friends


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And *THIS* is where I am getting annoyed!!  "Getting"... more like "already have been for some time"!!
> 
> Why can't they just extend well beyond Jul 9??  They HAVE TO know it's running past then.  This is finally the ONLY thing I'm waiting for, for our Aug trip.


Right there with ya. 
I want to book for our trip in late July.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And *THIS* is where I am getting annoyed!!  "Getting"... more like "already have been for some time"!!
> 
> Why can't they just extend well beyond Jul 9??  They HAVE TO know it's running past then.  This is finally the ONLY thing I'm waiting for, for our Aug trip.


Do you think Disney is considering getting rid of the dessert party all together to have more space for everyone? Just a question...I agree that we all know this show will continue on, it has has an overwhelming positive response


----------



## NanceC

AngiTN said:


> Yep, just bring something you feel comfortable leaving on the table. We saw things on a few tables while their "owners" were getting food. Folks are typically quite courteous and realize something on that table means it's taken. Heck, worse case, print out a card to bring with you that says something like "I'm off grabbing a bite to eat" or something quirky, to indicate it's your table and not an empty one.



I travel solo all the time and I've actually done the sign thing!  I will probably go with a jacket and drink on the table, or something else I wouldn't mind losing.  Sounds like it won't be an issue.  Thanks for responding!



yulilin3 said:


> They open the area and everyone tends to go grab a table first. You can always leave things or ask people on the next table to watch your stuff. You can also invite others to join you if you are by yourself. I've done 3 dessert parties and it's usually myself or just my daughter and I and we always invite other people if they want to join. Great way to make new/temporary friends



I've done F&W solo and shared tables there and it was great!  Glad to hear that wouldn't be unusual at the dessert party either.  I just like to know what to expect. 

Thanks to both of you for the quick and helpful info!


----------



## yulilin3

Forgot to post these, got really close to the First Order


----------



## GillianP1301

yulilin3 said:


> Do you think Disney is considering getting rid of the dessert party all together to have more space for everyone? Just a question...I agree that we all know this show will continue on, it has has an overwhelming positive response



I doubt it, seems to me an easy way for them to make some money. My guess around the lateness in getting the calendar extended may be to an uncertainty in the timing on when to start the party?  Total guess on my part. I'm waiting as impatiently as the next person for August to open up.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Do you think Disney is considering getting rid of the dessert party all together to have more space for everyone? Just a question...I agree that we all know this show will continue on, it has has an overwhelming positive response


I'd be really surprised if they got rid of it, for sure, but with the show having more limited ideal viewing I can understand the question.  I'd be more likely to think that they'd decide they could charge MORE for it if the viewing is that much better!!  

@yulilin3 Those last pics you posted are AWESOME!!!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I'm here at DHS right now to see the show (and dessert party) tonight. I plan to check in super early because I have my walker and can't stand at a table, so I'll need a wheelchair table. 

Right now I'm killing time at the Frozen singalong, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I'm here at DHS right now to see the show (and dessert party) tonight. I plan to check in super early because I have my walker and can't stand at a table, so I'll need a wheelchair table.
> 
> Right now I'm killing time at the Frozen singalong, lol.


have fun tonight!!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Love the pictures of the party area. Do you think (at the tables showing for wheelchairs) that 2 ECV's would be able to get to them? Pop is 84 with 3 fractured vertebrae- no way he can stand at a table and leave ECV outside area. Sis has knee issues so same issue. No need to worry about driving to get the desserts and drinks- they've got me for that! Of course this is in hopes that this continues into October when we will be staying on property. 
Thanks for such an informative and fun thread!


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Love the pictures of the party area. Do you think (at the tables showing for wheelchairs) that 2 ECV's would be able to get to them? Pop is 84 with 3 fractured vertebrae- no way he can stand at a table and leave ECV outside area. Sis has knee issues so same issue. No need to worry about driving to get the desserts and drinks- they've got me for that! Of course this is in hopes that this continues into October when we will be staying on property.
> Thanks for such an informative and fun thread!


Just let them know when you check in and it won't be a problem. If it's a problem to navigate in they can drop the front ropes and you can go in that way


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

AngiTN said:


> The dessert party is more important to this show than ever, in my opinion. It will be something we do every trip, provided it's offered. I will gladly pay the money for the party vs. staking out a spot on the street so early.
> And no matter how bad your table is at the dessert party you can move. Folks seem to forget this. You are not required to stand at your table during the fireworks so it doesn't matter at all if you have a tree blocking your view. Just move to where there is no tree blocking your view. As long as you don't block someone else, (finding a spot to avoid that won't be an issue) you are fine.


This is awesome to hear! I didn't know how much space there was to stand somewhere other than at your table to get a better view.


----------



## yulilin3

Dessert party is showing up on the events operations team page on the HUB until 7/23, so it will continue on


----------



## CJK

Thanks for the update! Funny how they're not even booking a full month at a time, rather, a few weeks at a time!! Hard to plan ahead.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Do you think Disney is considering getting rid of the dessert party all together to have more space for everyone? Just a question...I agree that we all know this show will continue on, it has has an overwhelming positive response


I don't know about you but I think they've added more tables to the thing and can't imagine why they'd even remotely consider getting rid of it. Not when it makes them money.


----------



## AngiTN

CJK said:


> Thanks for the update! Funny how they're not even booking a full month at a time, rather, a few weeks at a time!! Hard to plan ahead.


The Wishes Dessert Party used to book in a similar manner
I'll never understand their mindset on these types of things


----------



## emilymad

yulilin3 said:


> not completely bad, you might have trees blocking one of the side screens. You should still  be able to see the Chinese Theater and the fireworks



Thanks!  The only way we will consider seeing this show is with the dessert party.  We don't do well with crowds or staking out a spot for hours.

If anything I see them raising the price of dessert party and that is what the delay is.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> Just let them know when you check in and it won't be a problem. If it's a problem to navigate in they can drop the front ropes and you can go in that way



Thanks for the tip. I appreciate all you do for this thread and all of us following it!


----------



## yulilin3

I found a good picture to show you what I mean when I say to be able to completely enjoy this show you need to see the 2 side screens.  This was obviously taken using a taller monopod


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> Dessert party is showing up on the events operations team page on the HUB until 7/23, so it will continue on


Glad to see this.  I wrote an e-mail about the planning frustrations those of us going in July are currently having (like the months before us have had, and those after us continue to have) with the park hours.  I specifically mentioned this show, and the dessert party- as well as the (at that point) 8:30 park closing for DHS.  I got a call back, and the woman I spoke to told me that DHS is closing early because "with everything that is closed to build the 2 new lands it didn't need to be open later.  You can get through everything much faster now without much waiting".  She also is supposed to be looking into the dessert party for me for the week we are there- she found it "odd" that she/her section did not have any information on it going past the 9th as well.  Though she could tell me that the show would be at 9:15.  She was going to call me back when she found out more information.  So far, no news...


----------



## yulilin3

Also,  for those wondering about fp after the original 3
We had a 3:40 -4:40 tsmm 4:50-5:50 st and 6:05 little mermaid.  As soon as we scanned for little mermaid I was able to get a 6:30-7:30 gmr, after I scanned there I checked and could've picked from tsmm, tot, rnrc, muppetvision, st or F!


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> Glad to see this.  I wrote an e-mail about the planning frustrations those of us going in July are currently having (like the months before us have had, and those after us continue to have) with the park hours.  I specifically mentioned this show, and the dessert party- as well as the (at that point) 8:30 park closing for DHS.  I got a call back, and the woman I spoke to told me that DHS is closing early because "with everything that is closed to build the 2 new lands it didn't need to be open later.  You can get through everything much faster now without much waiting".  She also is supposed to be looking into the dessert party for me for the week we are there- she found it "odd" that she/her section did not have any information on it going past the 9th as well.  Though she could tell me that the show would be at 9:15.  She was going to call me back when she found out more information.  So far, no news...


Yeah,  the HUB has both SWaGS and the dessert party listed until July 9th


----------



## cvjpirate

Short review...I was there on the 17th for the new fireworks show. Booked dessert party. Thought the dessert's weren't as good as for SWW last year but I ate a ton of them. Great selection and found lots of things I liked. The drinks were a little strong, for me that was GREAT! The fireworks were awesome. I recommencement highly doing the dessert party for these fireworks.


----------



## AngiTN

preemiemama said:


> Glad to see this.  I wrote an e-mail about the planning frustrations those of us going in July are currently having (like the months before us have had, and those after us continue to have) with the park hours.  I specifically mentioned this show, and the dessert party- as well as the (at that point) 8:30 park closing for DHS.  *I got a call back, and the woman I spoke to told me that DHS is closing early because "with everything that is closed to build the 2 new lands it didn't need to be open later.  You can get through everything much faster now without much waiting"*.  She also is supposed to be looking into the dessert party for me for the week we are there- she found it "odd" that she/her section did not have any information on it going past the 9th as well.  Though she could tell me that the show would be at 9:15.  She was going to call me back when she found out more information.  So far, no news...


Where do they find these people? Or more specifically, the people who direct these GS people to call a guest and give that kind of answer?
My question to her would have been, if the park will remain closing at 8:30 just how will you have the fireworks in the daylight?
I mean, fine you don't know. Does calling a guest who complains and feeding them a line of BS like above really gain you anything?


----------



## jbish

yulilin3 said:


> Pictures from yesterday. A Sunday, no rain, amazing temps, not too hot and a nice breeze
> Dessert party set up
> The CM did an amazing job keeping everyone moving in the walkway. There was a specific CM Jeff, he works at Fantasmic! and has a blue name tag (that means he's a Legacy Award CM, was fantastic. He kepts telling bad punny SW jokes and giving facts about WDW. He also told us early "You guys in the front, you got the best seats and we are all here so you can have the best experience, so if anyone comes later and wants to stand in front of you let us know and we'll take care of it"
> Also the Stormtroopers were on patrol using the walkway about 4 times, just walking and talking.
> Starting around 9:35pm you saw a lot of people coming from F! looking for spots in the front. CM kept yelling to keep moving, at about 9:43pm the walking on the walk way stopped considerably, only CM were walking around it and a couple of people here and there.
> This is the best spot if you don't have the dessert party. I know it's a very long time to wait and it's up to you and your families priorities if you want to wait that long.
> The spot in front of Center Stage by those ropes is not bad either you just get a more limited view of the side screens.
> Next time I go I'll watch from in front of Center stage right in front of GMR and report back


Glad to hear they patrolled the walkways well.  We got a table in the middle of the party, third back from the front.  By the time the fireworks were about to start, we noticed that the wheelchair accessible table in front of us was still open and available so I had my boys stand there.  That's a big drawback for people with kids - they can't use the hightop tables well to eat these desserts.  Then about halfway through the show, some dude with his kid on his shoulders decides to stand at the back of the section in front of us.  So my kids view got blocked again.  That guy came out of nowhere and basically just decided to stop in the middle with no care to anyone around him.  I was annoyed but, fortunately, my boys didn't complain.


----------



## need2travel

Quick question about the new SW Fireworks, is it possible to see the higher up fireworks from outside the park?  Maybe around the boat dock or even back toward the BW?  I know most of the show is w/ laser lighting on the theater, etc. but DH & I know nothing about Star Wars so that imagery would be lost on us.  (I saw the original Star Wars movie back in the '70's at the age of 8 & thought Harrison Ford was cute but that's the extent of my SW knowledge). So we're really just looking for a view of the actual fireworks. 

Thanks in advance (& please don't make fun of me for my lack of experience about SW


----------



## AngiTN

need2travel said:


> Quick question about the new SW Fireworks,* is it possible to see the higher up fireworks from outside the park?*  Maybe around the boat dock or even back toward the BW?  I know most of the show is w/ laser lighting on the theater, etc. but DH & I know nothing about Star Wars so that imagery would be lost on us.  (I saw the original Star Wars movie back in the '70's at the age of 8 & thought Harrison Ford was cute but that's the extent of my SW knowledge). So we're really just looking for a view of the actual fireworks.
> 
> Thanks in advance (& please don't make fun of me for my lack of experience about SW


I'm going to say yes you can see the very few high up ones there are. The issue is there are not many high fireworks. Majority are off to the sides. So sure you can watch them but it's going to be a lot of time to see very little.

I don't think you need to know SW to enjoy the show with it's projections. But you do need the projections to totally get the fireworks. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## yulilin3

need2travel said:


> Quick question about the new SW Fireworks, is it possible to see the higher up fireworks from outside the park?  Maybe around the boat dock or even back toward the BW?  I know most of the show is w/ laser lighting on the theater, etc. but DH & I know nothing about Star Wars so that imagery would be lost on us.  (I saw the original Star Wars movie back in the '70's at the age of 8 & thought Harrison Ford was cute but that's the extent of my SW knowledge). So we're really just looking for a view of the actual fireworks.
> 
> Thanks in advance (& please don't make fun of me for my lack of experience about SW


I would think so,  maybe not the boat dock but more towards the mickey topiary. Probably a better view on the walkway towards the boardwalk.  Since these new fireworks are not centered behind the Chinese theater I'm not 100% sure


----------



## need2travel

Thanks AngiTN!


----------



## need2travel

Thanks yulilin3.  Maybe we'll walk down there one night early in our trip (staying at BWI) & see what we can see & then come back later in our trip to actually go into HS for it.


----------



## preemiemama

AngiTN said:


> Where do they find these people? Or more specifically, the people who direct these GS people to call a guest and give that kind of answer?
> My question to her would have been, if the park will remain closing at 8:30 just how will you have the fireworks in the daylight?
> I mean, fine you don't know. Does calling a guest who complains and feeding them a line of BS like above really gain you anything?



Exactly.  Not really a stellar way to sell the $65 park hopper add-on either!  She was not the easiest person to have a conversation with- and it took me a while of playing phone tag with her to get to talk to her.  (I was told she was the only one who was able to deal specifically with my case...)  I also complained about the MK 10 pm closings- relieved that they are now mostly 11 pm.  I cannot remember a July trip when the hours have been so early for these 2 parks!  I would not have been surprised if I had called and randomly gotten this response, but to be called specifically to address the issues I have had trying to plan without updated park hours and be given that answer?  Odd!


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Dessert party is showing up on the events operations team page on the HUB until 7/23, *so it will continue on*



Why do I suddenly feel a Celine Dion song coming on??  "Near... far... wherever you are..."


----------



## tropicalstorm

yulilin3 said:


> k


The area above in front of the dessert party - that's a walkway right?
What's to stop people coming along and standing there once the show starts?
Did you see anyone doing so?


----------



## yulilin3

tropicalstorm said:


> The area above in front of the dessert party - that's a walkway right?
> What's to stop people coming along and standing there once the show starts?
> Did you see anyone doing so?


There are cm patrolling the area,  keeping everyone moving.


----------



## Kebby

Are they accepting reservations into the fall for the dessert party yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Kebby said:


> Are they accepting reservations into the fall for the dessert party yet?


It's only opened until July 9th.they haven't updated beyond that date.  I keep the first page updated with all info


----------



## jknc

AngiTN said:


> Where do they find these people? Or more specifically, the people who direct these GS people to call a guest and give that kind of answer?
> My question to her would have been, if the park will remain closing at 8:30 just how will you have the fireworks in the daylight?
> I mean, fine you don't know. Does calling a guest who complains and feeding them a line of BS like above really gain you anything?



I find nothing wrong with what the CM said. You can do everything you want to during their operating hours.

FWIW, a CM told me the same when I complained about MK hours.  The crowds are predicted to be smaller and there is plenty of time to tour the parks.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> I doubt it, seems to me an easy way for them to make some money. My guess around the lateness in getting the calendar extended may be to an uncertainty in the timing on when to start the party?  Total guess on my part. I'm waiting as impatiently as the next person for August to open up.


Assuming the same....they are extending as they update park hours and can confirm a start time for the show. I'm guessing that's why the haven't released a fall schedule too?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I've just gotten home from the park and I'm going to bed, but I just wanted to say that I _LOVED_ the show. The actual fireworks, as in the stuff that explodes in the air, were somewhat more impressive in the old show, but the entire package with this one is just amazing. Everything comes together really well. I had high expectations and they were definitely exceeded. I wish they'd been able to take down the rigging for the screens on the stage, though - it did get in the way a bit. And frankly, I'm still not impressed with that daytime stage show at all. It just seems like they've got all these character costumes and nothing better to do with them. But, I digress.

The dessert party was pretty good. I had one alcoholic drink, which makes my total for the year... three alcoholic drinks. (I had a couple glasses of wine during Flower & Garden.) My favorite dessert was the Darth Maul mini-eclairs. The frozen... whatever it was was also quite good. The cupcakes were hard to unwrap and I made a mess of my shirt with them.

Also, shoutout to the nice women from Ireland who I spent a bunch of pre-party time having a conversation with!  If you're reading this, it was good to meet you!

Anyhow, goodnight.


----------



## once_upon_a_dream

Debating whether or not I should bite the bullet now and grab the tickets for the Dessert Party on 7/9, or wait until pay day next week.  Think they will still be available next Thursday?


----------



## AngiTN

once_upon_a_dream said:


> Debating whether or not I should bite the bullet now and grab the tickets for the Dessert Party on 7/9, or wait until pay day next week.  Think they will still be available next Thursday?


I wouldn't wait if I didn't have to. I think once word spreads that the views for it are much more limited and it's much easier to see the show with the dessert party I'd worry about a sell out


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I wouldn't wait if I didn't have to. I think once word spreads that the views for it are much more limited and it's much easier to see the show with the dessert party I'd worry about a sell out


Agree.


----------



## tropicalstorm

yulilin3 said:


> There are cm patrolling the area,  keeping everyone moving.


That's great. Do they keep patrolling during the show?


----------



## jbish

tropicalstorm said:


> That's great. Do they keep patrolling during the show?


Yes, they do.

Edited to add: You may get the occasional clueless person that just realized there's this amazing fireworks show going on and decides to stop (with his kid on his shoulder, no less - see my previous post) and **squeeeze**  into a non-existent spot in a section in front of you.  But, for the most part, the CMs are trying to keep the walkways clear.


----------



## yulilin3

tropicalstorm said:


> That's great. Do they keep patrolling during the show?


Yes they do


----------



## elle-jay

AngiTN said:


> And no matter how bad your table is at the dessert party you can move. Folks seem to forget this. You are not required to stand at your table during the fireworks so it doesn't matter at all if you have a tree blocking your view. Just move to where there is no tree blocking your view. As long as you don't block someone else, (finding a spot to avoid that won't be an issue) you are fine.



So you can move around... but do people give you the stink eye for not staying at "your" table?  I swore I would never dish out this kind of cash but with 3 kids under 10, they cant see these types of shows and I refuse to sit on a curb for 2+ hours in the middle of July.


----------



## Dominic010

Now they extended the times in July
SO now my dilemma :

July 31st
1st showing Fantasmic at 9 pm ( we got a Fantasmic dining package)
fireworks at 9:30 pm
2nd showing Fantasmic 10:30 pm

this sounds impossible...
how would anyone go about this?

We really want good seats for Fantasmic...
should we drop the dining package and first see fireworks and then second Fantasmic showing?
or if nothing else works.. try return a seperate night for the fireworks...?

Or could we do 1st showing of Fantasmic..
exit the park there and reenter through main entrance to see fireworks?


----------



## AngiTN

elle-jay said:


> So you can move around... but do people give you the stink eye for not staying at "your" table?  I swore I would never dish out this kind of cash but with 3 kids under 10, they cant see these types of shows and I refuse to sit on a curb for 2+ hours in the middle of July.


No stink eye, unless you stand right in front of someone. There is plenty of space NOT in front of someone else's table



Dominic010 said:


> Now they extended the times in July
> SO now my dilemma :
> 
> July 31st
> 1st showing Fantasmic at 9 pm ( we got a Fantasmic dining package)
> fireworks at 9:30 pm
> 2nd showing Fantasmic 10:30 pm
> 
> this sounds impossible...
> how would anyone go about this?
> 
> We really want good seats for Fantasmic...
> should we drop the dining package and first see fireworks and then second Fantasmic showing?
> or if nothing else works.. try return a seperate night for the fireworks...?
> 
> Or could we do 1st showing of Fantasmic..
> exit the park there and reenter through main entrance to see fireworks?


I do not believe there is any way at all to see F! at 9:00 and get in position to see the fireworks show at 9:30. None at all.


----------



## preemiemama

Looks like they are continuing to adjust the hours- now it is either a 9:30 pm or 10 pm close during our trip, and the fireworks are at 9:30 (as PP stated).  Wonder if they will change it again in the next few days?  Maybe back to 9:45 which would help people trying to see the first F! and the fireworks be able to do that.  I would think with a 10:30 F! show they would keep the park open at least until then?


----------



## AngiTN

preemiemama said:


> Looks like they are continuing to adjust the hours- now it is either a 9:30 pm or 10 pm close during our trip, and the fireworks are at 9:30 (as PP stated).  Wonder if they will change it again in the next few days?  Maybe back to 9:45 which would help people trying to see the first F! and the fireworks be able to do that.  I would think with a 10:30 F! show they would keep the park open at least until then?


I can't imagine 9:45 is going to be much better. The spots left by the time anyone walks out from F! will be few to none


----------



## Marlyn

Still no dessert parties after July 9....seriously frustrated. My trip is fast approaching. I thought yulilin posted something about the Hub saying the parties are to continue? Am I dreaming this post?


----------



## AngiTN

Marlyn said:


> Still no dessert parties after July 9....seriously frustrated. My trip is fast approaching. I thought yulilin posted something about the Hub saying the parties are to continue? Am I dreaming this post?


No, that's what she saw. But the HUB and what is public knowledge are not the same thing. Until they issue the dates for the party, it's not official.


----------



## capegirl

Marlyn said:


> Still no dessert parties after July 9....seriously frustrated. My trip is fast approaching. I thought yulilin posted something about the Hub saying the parties are to continue? Am I dreaming this post?



I got all excited  this morning when I received an email from the Dibb about the extended DHS hours. I logged onto MDE thinking this must be *the day...*
Not!


----------



## yulilin3

So I'm gone for one day to join the Frozen Fever that happened yesterday at Epcot and times changed and F! added  here's the information. I know many of you already shared this. I'll update the first page in a bit

July 1, 2016:


Second Fantasmic! show added at 10:30pm


July 3, 4, 5, 7 and 9, 2016:


Fireworks show time changed from 9:15pm to 9:30pm


July 6, 2016:


Park Close changed from 9:30pm to 10:00pm
Fireworks show time changed from 9:15pm to 9:30pm
Second Fantasmic! show added at 10:30pm


July 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 23, 26 and 30, 2016:


Park Close changed from 9:00pm to 9:30pm
Fireworks show time changed from 9:15pm to 9:30pm


July 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25, 27, 28, 29 and 31, 2016:


Park Close changed from 9:00pm to 10:00pm
Fireworks show time changed from 9:15pm to 9:30pm
Second Fantasmic! show added at 10:30pm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

capegirl said:


> Anyhow I happened to notice down at the bottom of the dessert party page there was a DHS 'special activities ' with an image if the SciFi Dine in Theatre....so looks like a possible Star Wars dinning package...maybe. Now I'm going to be stalking this in addition to the dessert party.


But...but... I can't take anymore things to stalk for August!!!! I thought I was finally down to only ONE!!!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Fireworks show time changed from 9:15pm to 9:30pm



Does that change the start time of the dessert party too?


----------



## yulilin3

capegirl said:


> I got all excited  this morning when I received an email from the Dibb about the extended DHS hours. I logged onto MDE thinking this must be *the day...*
> Not!
> Anyhow I happened to notice down at the bottom of the dessert party page there was a DHS 'special activities ' with an image if the SciFi Dine in Theatre....so looks like a possible Star Wars dinning package...maybe. Now I'm going to be stalking this in addition to the dessert party.


Don't get too excited about the pic of Sci Fi that's been the place holder pic for Special Studios Activities since 2 years ago, the dessert party is considered a special studios activity


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Does that change the start time of the dessert party too?


On both the HUB and the WDW site it still shows that the dessert party will start at 8:15pm July 3rd through the 9th


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But...but... I can't take anymore things to stalk for August!!!! I thought I was finally down to only ONE!!!


it's not coming back


----------



## MonaMN

Has anyone done the dessert party with a peanut/tree nut allergy?  I am contemplating this for our trip after Thanksgiving, but I want DD who has allergies to actually be able to eat things if I am going to pay for it!


----------



## yulilin3

Marlyn said:


> Still no dessert parties after July 9....seriously frustrated. My trip is fast approaching. I thought yulilin posted something about the Hub saying the parties are to continue? Am I dreaming this post?





AngiTN said:


> No, that's what she saw. But the HUB and what is public knowledge are not the same thing. Until they issue the dates for the party, it's not official.


The dessert party shows on the special events operations schedule (the people that set up and provide the party with all their needs) until the end of July. I'm sure they will release them for booking now that they have released all the dates for July for SWaGS


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> it's not coming back


I was so hoping that in addition to the dessert party (that I would expect to continue beyond July) they might either have a Star Wars themed event like the Villains event, or bring the Villains event back in time for Aug. That's obviously not looking all that likely now... and maybe they wouldn't do it during a peak time anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

MonaMN said:


> Has anyone done the dessert party with a peanut/tree nut allergy?  I am contemplating this for our trip after Thanksgiving, but I want DD who has allergies to actually be able to eat things if I am going to pay for it!


You go in and ask to talk to the chef about food allergies. They have a special kitchen where they make special, gluten free, nut free, dairy free offerings. The chef can also go through what is offered and tell you what contains nuts and what doesn't
They bring the items from backstage in a little box




none of these has nuts




the only thing here with nuts is the Larabar


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was so hoping that in addition to the dessert party (that I would expect to continue beyond July) they might either have a Star Wars themed event like the Villains event, or bring the Villains event back in time for Aug. That's obviously not looking all that likely now... and maybe they wouldn't do it during a peak time anyway.


I was expecting something along the lines of Villains thing. Last year, in September I think it was they had an audition call for actors and actresses with improv skills and knowledge of SW. People went, they got a call back for early December and they were not called again... As of right now, the Sunset Showcase space is being used for private parties and corporate events almost every night


----------



## capegirl

yulilin3 said:


> Don't get too excited about the pic of Sci Fi that's been the place holder pic for Special Studios Activities since 2 years ago, the dessert party is considered a special studios activity



Well go figure.


----------



## MonaMN

yulilin3 said:


> You go in and ask to talk to the chef about food allergies. They have a special kitchen where they make special, gluten free, nut free, dairy free offerings. The chef can also go through what is offered and tell you what contains nuts and what doesn't
> They bring the items from backstage in a little box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of these has nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing here with nuts is the Larabar


Thanks!  Hopefully some of the normal treats are nut free too - I think DD would love a Vader cupcake!


----------



## Music City Mama

MonaMN said:


> Has anyone done the dessert party with a peanut/tree nut allergy?  I am contemplating this for our trip after Thanksgiving, but I want DD who has allergies to actually be able to eat things if I am going to pay for it!



We went to the dessert party 2 weeks ago. We had noted on the online reservation about the allergies (peanut/tree nut), so they were aware when we checked in. The hostess told me to speak with the chef once they let us all in. The chef walked us around telling us what was safe -- I think there were a couple of desserts that didn't have a cross contamination risk (the rice crispy bon-bon was one of them). Most of the non-sweet food was okay for him, but the biscuits were right next to some pesto toast thing and I know that people were probably using the same tongs to pick up both items, so I picked up the biscuits without using the tongs (I didn't touch ones I wasn't taking). The chef also provided us with a bag of mainly what @yulilin3 posted above. There was also a fresh fruit cup, but to be honest, the fruit was all mushy and not very appetizing. The cookies were in a bag (with various cookies of various flavors of various sizes) and I can only assume they were Enjoy Life, but I do know that Enjoy Life also sells cookies (on WDW property) with a cross-contamination warning (the bigger ones are okay, but some of the smaller ones have a warning on the bag), so I didn't feel comfortable having him eat those if those were mixed in since the cookies weren't in their original packaging and I couldn't verify. They also have this area where they fry Nutella, but the chef said she could do that for DS with marshmallow fluff (in a dedicated fryer), however, we never had the opportunity because he was full on other food and drinks. Hope that helps!


----------



## yulilin3

MonaMN said:


> Thanks!  Hopefully some of the normal treats are nut free too - I think DD would love a Vader cupcake!


The vader cupcake has Peanut butter


----------



## MonaMN

yulilin3 said:


> The vader cupcake has Peanut butter


Phooey!  No cupcake for us then!  Bummer.


----------



## Marlyn

AngiTN said:


> No, that's what she saw. But the HUB and what is public knowledge are not the same thing. Until they issue the dates for the party, it's not official.


True, but at least it gives me hope that they will eventually release dessert parties....



capegirl said:


> I got all excited  this morning when I received an email from the Dibb about the extended DHS hours. I logged onto MDE thinking this must be *the day...*
> Not!
> Anyhow I happened to notice down at the bottom of the dessert party page there was a DHS 'special activities ' with an image if the SciFi Dine in Theatre....so looks like a possible Star Wars dinning package...maybe. Now I'm going to be stalking this in addition to the dessert party.



I did the same thing. I got the DIBB email and rushed to check for booking of dessert party, only to be disappointed again....The special events place holder has been there forever. I have always wondered about a possible Star Wars dining package too, but I bet they get more bang for the busk with the dessert parties. 


yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party shows on the special events operations schedule (the people that set up and provide the party with all their needs) until the end of July. I'm sure they will release them for booking now that they have released all the dates for July for SWaGS


Thank you, I'll just keep stalking and hoping then. Between this and the whole ROL fiasco, I don't ever recall having such frustration planning a trip. I suppose it will be like this every year now with the coming of so many new lands I. The next few years...


----------



## yulilin3

MonaMN said:


> Phooey!  No cupcake for us then!  Bummer.


the BB8 cupcake is lemon based, but I'm not sure if there could be cross contamination in the kitchen where they make them


----------



## WDWRook

Since people have now been to the new show, does it seem not possible to do F! and the fireworks in the same night?  We are going the second week of September; hours are not updated but I'd be surprised if they have more than one F! so I'm guessing it will be F! followed by fireworks.  Meaning, little time to get to the fireworks and likely no viewing spots.  We love Fantasmic and want to see it, but debating skipping for this time to get a spot for the fireworks (or perhaps doing the desert party instead.)


----------



## Skywise

I wonder why they bumped the fireworks from 9:15 to 9:30...  Fantasmic still starts at 9 most of those nights and will get out just as the star wars fireworks start with no chance for fantasmic viewers to see Star Wars at all...  Unless it conflicts with Fantasmic...


----------



## Iowamomof4

Skywise said:


> I wonder why they bumped the fireworks from 9:15 to 9:30...  Fantasmic still starts at 9 most of those nights and will get out just as the star wars fireworks start with no chance for fantasmic viewers to see Star Wars at all...  Unless it conflicts with Fantasmic...



My guess is they didn't want the big booms to interfere with the F! show.


----------



## jbish

MonaMN said:


> Has anyone done the dessert party with a peanut/tree nut allergy?  I am contemplating this for our trip after Thanksgiving, but I want DD who has allergies to actually be able to eat things if I am going to pay for it!


One of my boys has a peanut allergy.  be sure to note that on your reservation under special requests.

When I checked in, they saw we had the allergy listed.  They said to go see one of the chefs - the two chefs were wearing white jackets and black hats and were manning the "nitrogen" table.  I went over after claiming our table and one of them walked me around the party to show me which items had nuts and which didn't.  She also caveated our discussion with saying that there was no guarantee that there wouldn't be any cross contamination.  There were a LOT of nut ingredients included - and she warned me about that.  She said to not be alarmed with our "tour".  

After walking us around, she also offered me some boxed treats with pre-packaged for-certain nut-free items, including a box of popcorn that people asked me about.  This was reserved for the allergy people.  She was super nice but it was overwhelming trying to remember what was what.  However, my son isn't all that adventurous of an eater and was pretty happy just eating his ice cream and his mickey bar.  Oh and the popcorn.  LOL

So I think it depends on how severe your daughter's allergy is.  My kids (DD also has a nut allergy but she didn't come to the party that day) can be around nuts and they can eat foods that are processed in the same facility as nuts, so I felt comfortable allowing him to eat food from the tables, too.


----------



## jbish

MonaMN said:


> Phooey!  No cupcake for us then!  Bummer.


We did avoid all of the cupcakes.  Even the ones that didn't have actual peanut butter in it would have likely been handled in close contact with the cupcakes that did.  He was disappointed as he wanted the BB8 cupcake.


----------



## Cluelyss

WDWRook said:


> Since people have now been to the new show, does it seem not possible to do F! and the fireworks in the same night?  We are going the second week of September; hours are not updated but I'd be surprised if they have more than one F! so I'm guessing it will be F! followed by fireworks.  Meaning, little time to get to the fireworks and likely no viewing spots.  We love Fantasmic and want to see it, but debating skipping for this time to get a spot for the fireworks (or perhaps doing the desert party instead.)


Finding a good spot now seems near impossible if you do F! first.


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Since people have now been to the new show, does it seem not possible to do F! and the fireworks in the same night?  We are going the second week of September; hours are not updated but I'd be surprised if they have more than one F! so I'm guessing it will be F! followed by fireworks.  Meaning, little time to get to the fireworks and likely no viewing spots.  We love Fantasmic and want to see it, but debating skipping for this time to get a spot for the fireworks (or perhaps doing the desert party instead.)


You need at least 45 minutes to get a good spot for SWaGS, if there's 2 F! the 2nds would be best to attend



Skywise said:


> I wonder why they bumped the fireworks from 9:15 to 9:30...  Fantasmic still starts at 9 most of those nights and will get out just as the star wars fireworks start with no chance for fantasmic viewers to see Star Wars at all...  Unless it conflicts with Fantasmic...





Iowamomof4 said:


> My guess is they didn't want the big booms to interfere with the F! show.


It could be the fireworks from F! interfering it could also be them not wanting everyone to leave all at once. If F! starts at 9pm and SWaGS at 9:15pm it would mean everyone leaving at 9:30pm...
It'll be frustrating for both guests and CM alike, everyone leaving F! trying to get to SWaGS at 9:30pm won't work at all and people will be livid.


----------



## TexasPrincess1

Maybe they are trying to get more people to go to the second Fantasmic show. They are losing money because people will be canceling their Fantasmic packages since that is for the first show.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TexasPrincess1 said:


> Maybe they are trying to get more people to go to the second Fantasmic show. They are losing money because people will be canceling their Fantasmic packages since that is for the first show.


I've purposely set aside one DHS night for a F! Dining package, and a second one for the SW fireworks dessert party (HOPEFULLY -- LET'S GO DISNEY!!!) for just this reason. Definitely can't do both the F! Pkg and dessert party in one night.


----------



## Marlyn

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've purposely set aside one DHS night for a F! Dining package, and a second one for the SW fireworks dessert party (HOPEFULLY -- LET'S GO DISNEY!!!) for just this reason. Definitely can't do both the F! Pkg and dessert party in one night.


I currently have 2 Fantasmic dining packages booked. Waiting to see which night I can get dessert party for in order to cancel one....


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

I have a really odd question.  For those who have been at the dessert party what chocolate desserts (besides the Vader cupcake as my DD doesn't like PB) do they have?  Yes, I have a picky kid who likes just chocolate desserts.  The only pie she eats is chocolate.  She eats a variety of fruits and veggies but desserts not so much.  I figure if she's going to be picky unhealthy desserts aren't so bad to be picky in.


----------



## yulilin3

trainingupmy4princes said:


> I have a really odd question.  For those who have been at the dessert party what chocolate desserts (besides the Vader cupcake as my DD doesn't like PB) do they have?  Yes, I have a picky kid who likes just chocolate desserts.  The only pie she eats is chocolate.  She eats a variety of fruits and veggies but desserts not so much.  I figure if she's going to be picky unhealthy desserts aren't so bad to be picky in.


here's a detailed review with pictures, other than the Vader cupcakes, there's a mini chocolate cake and the Nitro nutella
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TexasPrincess1

I guess if they don't have a second fantasmic show, then it makes people go back for a second night in order to see both the fireworks and fantasmic.


----------



## Kebby

Does anyone have a picture of all the dessert offerings??


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

yulilin3 said:


> here's a detailed review with pictures, other than the Vader cupcakes, there's a mini chocolate cake and the Nitro nutella
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Thanks.  I did see cheese and fruit that I could take off the skewer.  She loves cheeses and fruit add an ice cream to that and she'll be happy.  Now I have to decide if the money's worth grapes, cheese and ice cream with water as she doesn't like pop and other sugary drinks just plain water.


----------



## yulilin3

Kebby said:


> Does anyone have a picture of all the dessert offerings??


Look at the disney food blog post that i linked in the previous page


----------



## yulilin3

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Thanks.  I did see cheese and fruit that I could take off the skewer.  She loves cheeses and fruit add an ice cream to that and she'll be happy.  Now I have to decide if the money's worth grapes, cheese and ice cream with water as she doesn't like pop and other sugary drinks just plain water.


Don't forget to include the spot to your decision if it is worth it


----------



## morrison2951

So was there really no SWW this year after all?

Will Disney ever bring back SWW??  Had a blast at every one that I attended.


----------



## afan

yulilin3 said:


> here's a detailed review with pictures, other than the Vader cupcakes, there's a mini chocolate cake and the Nitro nutella
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Thank you for the link!  I was sold because of the location but this put it over the top, things both my friend and I will enjoy.  Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that they extend it through or trip in November.


----------



## yulilin3

morrison2951 said:


> So was there really no SWW this year after all?
> 
> Will Disney ever bring back SWW??  Had a blast at every one that I attended.


File that under "only higher management knows"


----------



## MonaMN

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Thanks.  I did see cheese and fruit that I could take off the skewer.  She loves cheeses and fruit add an ice cream to that and she'll be happy.  Now I have to decide if the money's worth grapes, cheese and ice cream with water as she doesn't like pop and other sugary drinks just plain water.


Agree!  Is it all worth it?!?  I am thinking once they open for our dates (not until late November) I will book it - and then see how bad crowds are shaping up then.

But really, what's another $170 on top of everything else?!?


----------



## ArielSRL

Dominic010 said:


> Now they extended the times in July
> SO now my dilemma :
> 
> July 31st
> 1st showing Fantasmic at 9 pm ( we got a Fantasmic dining package)
> fireworks at 9:30 pm
> 2nd showing Fantasmic 10:30 pm
> 
> this sounds impossible...
> how would anyone go about this?
> 
> We really want good seats for Fantasmic...
> should we drop the dining package and first see fireworks and then second Fantasmic showing?
> or if nothing else works.. try return a seperate night for the fireworks...?
> 
> Or could we do 1st showing of Fantasmic..
> exit the park there and reenter through main entrance to see fireworks?


For us, a couple weeks ago, we decided to come back another night for the fireworks.


----------



## TexasPrincess1

My DS says to think of it that we are paying $100 for a good spot, and the dessert is a bonus.


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> File that under "only higher management knows"



Yeah. The California Food & Wine festival at DCA got suddenly shuttered due to construction, then the construction ended, park doing much better, no festival, everyone figured it was dead and then BAM suddenly came back this year out of nowhere.

With luck if/when SWW comes back there will be more notice!


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Look at the disney food blog post that i linked in the previous page



Are they still doing the grape sabers and berry sabers? I'll be so happy if they are!


----------



## jbish

Iowamomof4 said:


> Are they still doing the grape sabers and berry sabers? I'll be so happy if they are!


Yes, they are.


----------



## beesly

MonaMN said:


> Agree!  Is it all worth it?!?  I am thinking once they open for our dates (not until late November) I will book it - and then see how bad crowds are shaping up then.
> 
> *But really, what's another $170 on top of everything else?!?*



This is the kind of thinking that gets me into trouble planning a WDW trip!


----------



## yulilin3

completely unrelated but just got back home from MK
Was there, inside MK at 7:30am, watched the welcome show at 7:40am. As I walked in on the left Snow White was just waiting for people so I approached her and she took my hand and we walked to her meeting area, rode BTM (sat wherever I wanted and could've stayed on if I wanted, Aladdin's Carpet, Jungle Cruise, met Donald and Goofy and rode the train back to Main Street and was getting in my car to come back home by 9:30am. In other words, take advantage of those extra hours, it wasn't even EMH today just one of the extended 8am openings


----------



## Alice777

When we went in April, we had the hardest time trying to take picture with Jawas.  He/she kept on moving and wouldn't stop for us to take pic with him/her.

What's the trick as to get Jawas to stop and take pic with us?  Heard about "trading".  Can someone explain more on "trading"?

Thank you


----------



## yulilin3

Alice777 said:


> When we went in April, we had the hardest time trying to take picture with Jawas.  He/she kept on moving and wouldn't stop for us to take pic with him/her.
> 
> What's the trick as to get Jawas to stop and take pic with us?  Heard about "trading".  Can someone explain more on "trading"?
> 
> Thank you


From the last couple of times I've been in there it looks like one Jawa does the trading while the other does the picture taking.
To trade basically approach a Jawa and ask if he wants to trade. They will nod yes or shake no. If they do want to trade offer what you have (they like shiny stuff, fake necklaces, rings, coins, any trinkets) they will look at it and like it and grab it and they go into their bag and give you something in return...keep in mind it might be as small as a paper clip or as cool as a droid body part.


----------



## Alice777

yulilin3 said:


> From the last couple of times I've been in there it looks like one Jawa does the trading while the other does the picture taking.
> To trade basically approach a Jawa and ask if he wants to trade. They will nod yes or shake no. If they do want to trade offer what you have (they like shiny stuff, fake necklaces, rings, coins, any trinkets) they will look at it and like it and grab it and they go into their bag and give you something in return...keep in mind it might be as small as a paper clip or as cool as a droid body part.


Thank you.  I think even for the paper clip, it'll be fun experience and fun to take picture of my son trading.


----------



## yulilin3

Alice777 said:


> Thank you.  I think even for the paper clip, it'll be fun experience and fun to take picture of my son trading.


fun is the whole point. They won't take real coins, food and I don't think they are taking any pins, even though they used to take pins


----------



## Tasmen

Alice777 said:


> Thank you.  I think even for the paper clip, it'll be fun experience and fun to take picture of my son trading.



Paper clips, bobby pins, they love anything metal no matter how cheap it is!


----------



## Cluelyss

Tasmen said:


> Paper clips, bobby pins, they love anything metal no matter how cheap it is!


We had some Mardi Gras beads, which they loved, and glow bracelets.


----------



## glvsav37

yulilin3 said:


> fun is the whole point. They won't take real coins, food and I don't think they are taking any pins, even though they used to take pins



will they take my mother in law? 


(I'm only kidding....in case my mother in law visits here...lol)


----------



## poohfriend77

yulilin3 said:


> fun is the whole point. They won't take real coins, food and I don't think they are taking any pins, even though they used to take pins


No real coins, but we did trade pressed pennies last year when we forgot the glow sticks and beads I meant to take (last year when they did the character meal at Sci Fi for SWW). They seemed excited and dragged DD off to find something special to give her in exchange.


----------



## kbmartin

I'm a huge Star Wars fan and was wondering if the Launch Bay gets very busy during the day. I want to be able to explore it without it feeling overly crowded. I'm going towards the end of August on a Monday (crowd calendar says it's a "5"). I've heard that Chewbacca can get lines up to 30 min. Is that normal or just on really busy days? I'm just wondering if I need to go there early in the day. (My current plan is to ride TSMM first thing and then RnRC - no plans beyond that!)

Also, do the Jawas have a line?


----------



## Keyser

Skywise said:


> I wonder why they bumped the fireworks from 9:15 to 9:30...  Fantasmic still starts at 9 most of those nights and will get out just as the star wars fireworks start with no chance for fantasmic viewers to see Star Wars at all...  Unless it conflicts with Fantasmic...





Iowamomof4 said:


> My guess is they didn't want the big booms to interfere with the F! show.



This was one of the most confusing things about the 9:15 time to me, so I'm glad they moved it.  I am still annoyed that I will have to choose between the two shows instead of getting to see both (and if they had only announce this 2 months ago instead of 2 weeks before our trip we could have planned differently...), but at least it make sense (I was imagining trying to watch Fantasmic with a fireworks-explosion background noise...).  Unfortunately, our day in DHS did not get a second Fantasmic, so we're stuck with choosing between our favorite show and what everyone says are the coolest fireworks...


----------



## yulilin3

kbmartin said:


> I'm a huge Star Wars fan and was wondering if the Launch Bay gets very busy during the day. I want to be able to explore it without it feeling overly crowded. I'm going towards the end of August on a Monday (crowd calendar says it's a "5"). I've heard that Chewbacca can get lines up to 30 min. Is that normal or just on really busy days? I'm just wondering if I need to go there early in the day. (My current plan is to ride TSMM first thing and then RnRC - no plans beyond that!)
> 
> Also, do the Jawas have a line?


Hi, Launch Bay is not very popular. Chewie's line can stay about 25 min during the midday hours but in the morning and evenings it goes down to 15 minutes or lower. Kylo Ren's line is short as well, there was a day I was there at 7pm and there was no one to see him. Also if you have a Disney Visa credit card you can meet him inside Launch Bay in a separate room between 11am to 4pm with less wait. If you do the 10 minute movie plus read all the prop and replicas and meet both characters I would plan for an hour and a half to two hours.


----------



## frisbeego

poohfriend77 said:


> No real coins, but we did trade pressed pennies last year when we forgot the glow sticks and beads I meant to take (last year when they did the character meal at Sci Fi for SWW). They seemed excited and dragged DD off to find something special to give her in exchange.



Interesting.  We were there this June.  I forgot my trading supplies.  I had only a pressed penny and a bottle cap.  After I finally convinced my son to trade the pressed penny, the Jawa threw it on the ground.  But, he gladly accepted the bottle cap.


----------



## gzmtlock

poohfriend77 said:


> No real coins, but we did trade pressed pennies last year when we forgot the glow sticks and beads I meant to take (last year when they did the character meal at Sci Fi for SWW). They seemed excited and dragged DD off to find something special to give her in exchange.





frisbeego said:


> Interesting.  We were there this June.  I forgot my trading supplies.  I had only a pressed penny and a bottle cap.  After I finally convinced my son to trade the pressed penny, the Jawa threw it on the ground.  But, he gladly accepted the bottle cap.



Well, with the jawas being "junkers," I imagine it's all related to supply and demand.


----------



## preemiemama

I had another conversation with a different CM today.  They are maintaining that they "have not decided yet" if they will continue to have the dessert parties- that is why they have not been opened past 7/9.  She also said that the nights where there is a 2nd F! the dining package tickets would be honored for the preferred seating.  This was not something they were publicizing.  I would probably ask at the park to confirm this, but it is at least something for people who purchased the dining packages and want to see both shows- if there is a 2nd show.  Again, it may not be completely accurate, but it was what I was told.

I also have the feeling that they are getting a LOT of complaints about the hours, and specifically the overlap in DHS shows along with the shorter hours. I would recommend that any of you who are frustrated continue to voice this to Disney- maybe it will help them expand some more hours.


----------



## Cluelyss

preemiemama said:


> I had another conversation with a different CM today.  They are maintaining that they "have not decided yet" if they will continue to have the dessert parties- that is why they have not been opened past 7/9.  She also said that the nights where there is a 2nd F! the dining package tickets would be honored for the preferred seating.  This was not something they were publicizing.  I would probably ask at the park to confirm this, but it is at least something for people who purchased the dining packages and want to see both shows- if there is a 2nd show.  Again, it may not be completely accurate, but it was what I was told.
> 
> I also have the feeling that they are getting a LOT of complaints about the hours, and specifically the overlap in DHS shows along with the shorter hours. I would recommend that any of you who are frustrated continue to voice this to Disney- maybe it will help them expand some more hours.


I have asked at dinner in the past, and received vouchers for the 2nd show instead of the 1st.  Not sure if this always works, but worth asking for sure.  (I was at H&V.)


----------



## Marlyn

preemiemama said:


> I had another conversation with a different CM today.  They are maintaining that they "have not decided yet" if they will continue to have the dessert parties- that is why they have not been opened past 7/9.  She also said that the nights where there is a 2nd F! the dining package tickets would be honored for the preferred seating.  This was not something they were publicizing.  I would probably ask at the park to confirm this, but it is at least something for people who purchased the dining packages and want to see both shows- if there is a 2nd show.  Again, it may not be completely accurate, but it was what I was told.
> 
> I also have the feeling that they are getting a LOT of complaints about the hours, and specifically the overlap in DHS shows along with the shorter hours. I would recommend that any of you who are frustrated continue to voice this to Disney- maybe it will help them expand some more hours.


Well, I wish they would decide soon so I can finalize plans. I really, really hope they keep doing them!!!


----------



## preemiemama

Marlyn said:


> Well, I wish they would decide soon so I can finalize plans. I really, really hope they keep doing them!!!



Yep- I have only one night I might possibly be able to switch around for our vacation in less than 3 weeks!  I am so over the indecision...


----------



## adventuregirl

I am also really, really hoping the dessert party continues at least through summer!  If so, it would be on our last night in WDW and would make the perfect celebration.


----------



## Marlyn

preemiemama said:


> Yep- I have only one night I might possibly be able to switch around for our vacation in less than 3 weeks!  I am so over the indecision...


We have the exact same countdown!! Hope we can both score a dessert party!


----------



## preemiemama

Yes we do- that is great!  Here's hoping...


----------



## Iowamomof4

As much as I would like to attend the dessert party, if they were to cancel it that would be one less thing for me to have to make a decision about! lol


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

Thank you all for such great information!
I broke down and decided to reserve the Dessert party for our day at HS...
Which is 2 weeks from today! It is the day before DS's 21st birthday.
I was surprised there were reservations still available. 
It will be nice to watch the show in nice area with desserts to enjoy instead of feeling like a sardine in a can.
Poor DS it will be a few hrs before he turns 21, so he won't get to enjoy the libations.


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

preemiemama said:


> Yes we do- that is great!  Here's hoping...



I'm on the same countdown as both of you as well!  Arriving on 7/12 and was hoping to do Fireworks and 2nd Fantasmic in 1 evening 7/14 but now trying to move things around for dessert party 7/14 if it's ever released and Fantasmic 7/18.  Super frustrating!


----------



## soniam

MichelleWDWfan said:


> Thank you all for such great information!
> I broke down and decided to reserve the Dessert party for our day at HS...
> Which is 2 weeks from today! It is the day before DS's 21st birthday.
> I was surprised there were reservations still available.
> It will be nice to watch the show in nice area with desserts to enjoy instead of feeling like a sardine in a can.
> Poor DS it will be a few hrs before he turns 21, so he won't get to enjoy the libations.



He would be 21 somewhere Plus, I don't think anyone would say anything if you snuck something to him. I know I wouldn't


----------



## disneyfav4ever

I'm hoping for the dessert party to be extended as well.


----------



## yulilin3

MichelleWDWfan said:


> Thank you all for such great information!
> I broke down and decided to reserve the Dessert party for our day at HS...
> Which is 2 weeks from today! It is the day before DS's 21st birthday.
> I was surprised there were reservations still available.
> It will be nice to watch the show in nice area with desserts to enjoy instead of feeling like a sardine in a can.
> Poor DS it will be a few hrs before he turns 21, so he won't get to enjoy the libations.


We won't tell,  can't think of a better place  and time to enjoy some drinky drinks


----------



## Marlyn

Dessert parties are now loaded to the end of July...just don't appear to be bookable yet....keep checking.cause they are showing on Calendar for the whole month


----------



## 3MFamily

Marlyn said:


> Dessert parties are now loaded to the end of July...just don't appear to be bookable yet....keep checking.cause they are showing on Calendar for the whole month


Thank you for posting this!  I've been stalking here and there looking to book the middle of July!  Can't wait!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just check, in case the additional dates "opened" at 6am but while all the dates in July are selectable, post 7/9 it says no tables available ... Getting close though


----------



## pmurph

Note: check in location starting July 10 will take place in front of SW Launch Bay and the dessert party will take place *inside* SW Launch Bay, and then you will be  escorted outside for viewing of the show. Still no seating. Hmmmm...

Still not bookable after July 9th.


----------



## Missyrose

So it's going to be a day of refreshing that dessert party search, huh? Good luck everyone!


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Interesting...  So either maybe more dessert party people per night or smaller viewing area because moving around won't be required?  More general viewing space would be good for everyone not doing a dessert party - iff that's what they are planning.  I guess we'll have to see how, or if, this change affects the value of the dessert party.  Unobstructed views were the primary reason for considering the dessert party for me...


----------



## Iowamomof4

pmurph said:


> Note: check in location starting July 10 will take place in front of SW Launch Bay and the dessert party will take place *inside* SW Launch Bay, and then you will be  escorted outside for viewing of the show. Still no seating. Hmmmm...
> 
> Still not bookable after July 9th.


Wow, sounds like big changes are coming. I wonder if the price will be changing as well?


----------



## ashleyrm

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wow, sounds like big changes are coming. I wonder if the price will be changing as well?



Prices are still listed as $69 and $39. I'm wondering if they got a lot of negative feedback about the viewing area for the new show. Also, with the summer weather it makes more sense for the party to be indoors.  I actually really like this change.


----------



## beesly

Cluelyss said:


> We had some Mardi Gras beads, which they loved, and glow bracelets.



We traded Mardi Gras beads, too. We had just come from Club Villain and got the beads there, so we told the Jawas the necklaces had been touched by a fairy and two queens - that got an excited reaction out of them! In exchange, my daughter got a Darth Vader wristband and I got a Mickey keychain.


----------



## Missyrose

Just booked July 22. Go, go, GO!


----------



## poohfriend77

ashleyrm said:


> Prices are still listed as $69 and $39. I'm wondering if they got a lot of negative feedback about the viewing area for the new show. Also, with the summer weather it makes more sense for the party to be indoors.  I actually really like this change.


No need to line up an hour before the party begins to get a good table, either. 

If it's inside Launch Bay, maybe the characters will come through during the dessert party? Or is that too much to hope for?


----------



## eeyore 1971

Just booked 7/22.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

I booked 7/15 - my b-day weekend   Can't wait to see them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Interesting...  So either maybe more dessert party people per night or smaller viewing area because moving around won't be required?  More general viewing space would be good for everyone not doing a dessert party - iff that's what they are planning.  I guess we'll have to see how, or if, this change affects the value of the dessert party.  Unobstructed views were the primary reason for considering the dessert party for me...



definitely interesting - and if they don't need to have tables in there could perhaps fit more people per dessert party in the same space or even a bit smaller - also could make things feel more cramped without the tables to space people out a bit

Also this should probably eliminate or reduce the need to line up early for the dessert party to enable snagging the best table ... and increase the need to know when and where they start lining up people to move out to the viewing area so you can get to the best spot to see


----------



## loveyb72

Just booked July 26th!!!!!! YAY, my final piece of my  trip is taken care of!!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got Saturday the 23rd!  Last big planning thing for me


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pmurph said:


> Note: check in location starting July 10 will take place in front of SW Launch Bay and the dessert party will take place *inside* SW Launch Bay, and then you will be  escorted outside for viewing of the show. Still no seating. Hmmmm...
> 
> Still not bookable after July 9th.


I actually don't like this at all. I think it changes the "vibe" of the whole thing. I can also imagine confusion around where to line up to be led out to reserved viewing to get a preferred spot. Yuck.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

And now the wait for August. I must admit that I am officially beyond sick of this.


----------



## DVC4US

Just booked 7/31!!  Now waiting on 8/1 since I am not sure which night we will be able to go.

I went on 6/17 so will be interesting to see how the new setup works.  Also, agree that you won't need to lineup to get a good table.  Can't wait for reports from those going to the dessert party on 7/10.


----------



## ashleyrm

All booked for 7/15!


----------



## Cluelyss

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Interesting...  So either maybe more dessert party people per night or smaller viewing area because moving around won't be required?  More general viewing space would be good for everyone not doing a dessert party - iff that's what they are planning.  I guess we'll have to see how, or if, this change affects the value of the dessert party.  Unobstructed views were the primary reason for considering the dessert party for me...


Do we think the viewing area will still be in the same place? I book for the view, the desserts are just a bonus!!


----------



## yulilin3

From the HUB
*Starting July 10th 2016

Guests Check-In beginning one hour prior to fireworks at the Front of  Launch  Bay, in Animation Courtyard at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Guests will receive a wristband for identification.  

Guests can enter the dessert party beginning 75 min prior to fireworks to enjoy  sweet and savory food as well as alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages

Guests are immersed in the Star Wars experience, surrounded by photo opportunities, exciting exhibits and thrilling character encounters.

Location: Launch Bay/Center Stage  

Guest Experience: Unique experience to enjoy sweets and treats in Launch Bay

VIP Viewing for Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular, All guests receive a  complementary Chewbacca Stein*

This sounds like the dessert party will be inside Launch Bay, at also says you're allowed into  the dessert party 75 minutes before the fireworks.
I can only think that the size of the reserved location for the actual fireworks will be reduced to allow more standby people in/
I'll keep looking around the HUB and see if I find anything else


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Do we think the viewing area will still be in the same place? I book for the view, the desserts are just a bonus!!


I don' think the area will change it's position just its size


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> From the HUB
> *Starting July 10th 2016
> 
> Guests Check-In beginning one hour prior to fireworks at the Front of  Launch  Bay, in Animation Courtyard at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Guests will receive a wristband for identification.
> 
> Guests can enter the dessert party beginning 75 min prior to fireworks to enjoy  sweet and savory food as well as alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> Guests are immersed in the Star Wars experience, surrounded by photo opportunities, exciting exhibits and thrilling character encounters.
> 
> Location: Launch Bay/Center Stage
> 
> Guest Experience: Unique experience to enjoy sweets and treats in Launch Bay
> 
> VIP Viewing for Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular, All guests receive a  complementary Chewbacca Stein*
> 
> This sounds like the dessert party will be inside Launch Bay, at also says you're allowed into  the dessert party 75 minutes before the fireworks.
> I can only think that the size of the reserved location for the actual fireworks will be reduced to allow more standby people in/
> I'll keep looking around the HUB and see if I find anything else


If there's character interaction, I can swallow this change!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> From the HUB
> *Starting July 10th 2016
> 
> Guests Check-In beginning one hour prior to fireworks at the Front of  Launch  Bay, in Animation Courtyard at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Guests will receive a wristband for identification.
> 
> Guests can enter the dessert party beginning 75 min prior to fireworks to enjoy  sweet and savory food as well as alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages
> 
> Guests are immersed in the Star Wars experience, surrounded by photo opportunities, exciting exhibits and thrilling character encounters.
> 
> Location: Launch Bay/Center Stage
> 
> Guest Experience: Unique experience to enjoy sweets and treats in Launch Bay
> 
> VIP Viewing for Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular, All guests receive a  complementary Chewbacca Stein*
> 
> This sounds like the dessert party will be inside Launch Bay, at also says you're allowed into  the dessert party 75 minutes before the fireworks.
> I can only think that the size of the reserved location for the actual fireworks will be reduced to allow more standby people in/
> I'll keep looking around the HUB and see if I find anything else




That's great that Characters will be a part of it!

I am confused by the beginning though - how can you enter the dessert party 75 minutes before fireworks but only check in 1 hour prior to fireworks ... do they mean 1 hour prior to the listed party time?


----------



## capegirl

Just booked for 7/24!
Finally.
9 year old DGS is totally ecstatic.


----------



## Skywise

So is the general consensus that the view from the CURRENT dessert party (pre-7/10!) is worthwhile?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If there's character interaction, I can swallow this change!





TheMaxRebo said:


> That's great that Characters will be a part of it!
> 
> I am confused by the beginning though - how can you enter the dessert party 75 minutes before fireworks but only check in 1 hour prior to fireworks ... do they mean 1 hour prior to the listed party time?


I don't think it says the characters are included: *Guests are immersed in the Star Wars experience, surrounded by photo opportunities, exciting exhibits and thrilling character encounters.*
I did check and Launch Bay is closing at 9pm while the park closes at 9:30pm. But Launch Bay is still open during EMH.


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If there's character interaction, I can swallow this change!


I'm guessing this means you can wait in line to meet Chewie and Kylo Ren while inside LB??


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> So is the general consensus that the view from the CURRENT dessert party (pre-7/10!) is worthwhile?


yes, it's worthwhile.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I'm guessing this means you can wait in line to meet Chewie and Kylo Reb while inside LB??


yes and seeing as the lines are minimal it would be cool. Also having the dessert party inside LB will give it a more SW feeling and poor Darth Vader cupcakes won't be melting   I like the change.


----------



## beesly

Just booked for 7/27! I hope that the viewing area is still as good as the current one with the changes.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> yes and seeing as the lines are minimal it would be cool. Also having the dessert party inside LB will give it a more SW feeling and poor Darth Vader cupcakes won't be melting   I like the change.


Agreed. Assuming they will have a separate room dedicated to the dessert party? Just trying to picture how this will work if LB is still open to the public? Will be interested to hear reports!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, so now I'm thinking where will the put the tables. Obvious and cooler choice would be in the cantina area of LB. But if there are day guest still there that's not practical. Another area would be the current game room. It's been completely empty last couple of times I've been there and Disney Infinity is no more so they could take all the games out and do it there. Not sure if there's enough space for all the tables plus food.
The third option would be in the lower area, next to Kylo Ren's meet  and greet...and now I want to go on the 10th...


----------



## GillianP1301

I'm excited about the change. I wasn't thrilled with the thought of having to line up super early for the dessert party to get a decent table locations.  Now this way, it won't matter where I am while eating desserts inside and everyone will be escorted to the viewing area at the same time.  I'm sure this change has to be driven by the need to reduce the viewing area space - I'll be very interested to see how this all pans out.

Now that July dates are finally booking, I continue to wait every so impatiently for August.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Booked 7/26


----------



## yulilin3

@soniam @OhioStateBuckeye  dessert party opened up for your dates


----------



## weskbob

Booked for 7/11. That was the last thing remaining with our trip planning, so let the countdown begin!




yulilin3 said:


> From the HUB
> *Guests are immersed in the Star Wars experience, surrounded by photo opportunities, exciting exhibits and thrilling character encounters.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think it says the characters are included: *Guests are immersed in the Star Wars experience, surrounded by photo opportunities, exciting exhibits and thrilling character encounters.*
> I did check and Launch Bay is closing at 9pm while the park closes at 9:30pm. But Launch Bay is still open during EMH.





Cluelyss said:


> I'm guessing this means you can wait in line to meet Chewie and Kylo Ren while inside LB??





yulilin3 said:


> yes and seeing as the lines are minimal it would be cool. Also having the dessert party inside LB will give it a more SW feeling and poor Darth Vader cupcakes won't be melting   I like the change.



Ah, ok so it was just from the description of the Star Wars experience, not the dessert party ... but still, if you can get those meets in with little/no wait during the dessert party that is pretty cool!


----------



## LvsTnk

Booked for the 24th and super excited. Thank you all for your input on this thread @yulilin3, I have appreciated every bit of information shared!

For us this is an amazing change just to be inside and not have to check in so early, the rest is just a bonus whatever it turns out to be. When we did the Frozen dessert party last summer it was held on the Indiana Jones stage because of rain and then we walked over with drinks to the same viewing area. I am hoping it will be like that.


----------



## cvjpirate

I like the idea of getting out of the heat for the dessert party but will wait for the reviews to come in before making up my mind if this changes to Launch Bay for the dessert party is a good thing.


----------



## PrncessA

I was so excited to book this morning for the 12th!!


----------



## pmurph

I just booked July 24th for the dessert party too! Super excited to follow this thread to learn how the dessert party goes after July 9th!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Hmm, I love the idea of air conditioning while eating and drinking but an uncrowded spread out viewing experience was the big thing selling me on the idea of the dessert party. If it will just be a roped off crowded area and I'll still have to hold my kids up high to see anything the value will be less for me. And that would mean all food and drinks would have to be done before the fireworks. I had thought an icecream bar while waiting for the crowds to disperse after sounded amazing. I hate the pushing crowds after fireworks with a stroller.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm sure they won't, but can you imagine how cool it would be if Capt Phasma led the march of the dessert party guests out to the viewing area? I know, it would be too dark for the actor to see through the mask, but it'd be cool if they could do it. One can dream, right?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Hmm, I love the idea of air conditioning while eating and drinking but an uncrowded spread out viewing experience was the big thing selling me on the idea of the dessert party. If it will just be a roped off crowded area and I'll still have to hold my kids up high to see anything the value will be less for me. And that would mean all food and drinks would have to be done before the fireworks. I had thought an icecream bar while waiting for the crowds to disperse after sounded amazing. I hate the pushing crowds after fireworks with a stroller.


they actually starts packing up the food as soon as the fireworks start. I was there last week and asked specifically if we could get an ice cream bar right after the fireworks and they said that everything would be closed up.



Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm sure they won't, but can you imagine how cool it would be if Capt Phasma led the march of the dessert party guests out to the viewing area? I know, it would be too dark for the actor to see through the mask, but it'd be cool if they could do it. One can dream, right?


Cooler if Capt. Phasma would to walk around the indoor dessert party area  I don't think it's too dark outside since the stormtroopers patrol outside until about 10 minutes before the fireworks.


----------



## Maryemcd

I saw the pictures, but missed if someone posted thearlier answer to this question.  Approximately how many tickets are sold for the SW dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

Maryemcd said:


> I saw the pictures, but missed if someone posted thearlier answer to this question.  Approximately how many tickets are sold for the SW dessert party?


200


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> 200


<insert low whistle> - that's a lot of dough for Disney each night!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> @soniam @OhioStateBuckeye  dessert party opened up for your dates



Thanks. Just booked us for 7/22. I guess we'll see how the party inside Launch Bay will work. I like having the food during the fireworks. Hauling it, with all of our stuff, over to the viewing area is a bit of a hassle. I like having the table too. I was using the table to stabilize myself for pics last time. Plus, it won't be easy for the kids to seat either, without tables as a buffer. I think everyone will have to stand. Plus, there could be a mad rush from the dessert party to the viewing area, kind of like people used to do for the railing at the Wishes party.


----------



## Missyrose

soniam said:


> Thanks. Just booked us for 7/22. I guess we'll see how the party inside Launch Bay will work. I like having the food during the fireworks. Hauling it, with all of our stuff, over to the viewing area is a bit of a hassle. I like having the table too. I was using the table to stabilize myself for pics last time. Plus, it won't be easy for the kids to seat either, without tables as a buffer. I think everyone will have to stand. Plus, there could be a mad rush from the dessert party to the viewing area, kind of like people used to do for the railing at the Wishes party.


I've done dessert parties at DHS where rain forced the desserts inside and there was no mad-dash to get to the viewing area. The CMs just walked us over and everyone settled in.


----------



## Mintycake

This sounds really interesting...so alcoholic beverages are included?  And what kind of food (it said savoury)....is it enough for a meal or more like snacks?


----------



## Princess Michele

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Hmm, I love the idea of air conditioning while eating and drinking but an uncrowded spread out viewing experience was the big thing selling me on the idea of the dessert party. If it will just be a roped off crowded area and I'll still have to hold my kids up high to see anything the value will be less for me. And that would mean all food and drinks would have to be done before the fireworks. I had thought an icecream bar while waiting for the crowds to disperse after sounded amazing. I hate the pushing crowds after fireworks with a stroller.



I was originally planning on booking the dessert party for 7/25 for my trip so we could have an unobstructive viewing area.  But like you I am concerned that my kids will not be able to see with the new set up in the viewing area.  At least if I got in line and waited for a table I stood a good chance that I could get one near the front.  Now I would feel rushed to eat my desserts to line up to be able to be at the front of the viewing area.  I will need to think about this and whether it will still be worth it.  Hopefully people will be attending between 7/10 and 7/24 so they can report back what the new experience is like.


----------



## yulilin3

Mintycake said:


> This sounds really interesting...so alcoholic beverages are included?  And what kind of food (it said savoury)....is it enough for a meal or more like snacks?


it could easily be made into a meal, we are not heavy dinner eaters and enjoy the biscuits and cheese.
Here's a detailed review with pictures
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## supraman215

Booked mine for 9/24 oh wait NO I didn't because they are closing it down at the end of July, :-((((((


----------



## yulilin3

Princess Michele said:


> I was originally planning on booking the dessert party for 7/25 for my trip so we could have an unobstructive viewing area.  But like you I am concerned that my kids will not be able to see with the new set up in the viewing area.  At least if I got in line and waited for a table I stood a good chance that I could get one near the front.  Now I would feel rushed to eat my desserts to line up to be able to be at the front of the viewing area.  I will need to think about this and whether it will still be worth it.  Hopefully people will be attending between 7/10 and 7/24 so they can report back what the new experience is like.


I'm sure there will be plenty of reports.


----------



## yulilin3

supraman215 said:


> Booked mine for 9/24 oh wait NO I didn't because they are closing it down at the end of July, :-((((((


they are not closing it down, the dates beyond July 31st haven't opened for booking yet


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Thanks. Just booked us for 7/22. I guess we'll see how the party inside Launch Bay will work. I like having the food during the fireworks. Hauling it, with all of our stuff, over to the viewing area is a bit of a hassle. I like having the table too. I was using the table to stabilize myself for pics last time. Plus, it won't be easy for the kids to seat either, without tables as a buffer. I think everyone will have to stand. Plus, there could be a mad rush from the dessert party to the viewing area, kind of like people used to do for the railing at the Wishes party.


with the new show you really can't sit down and expect to see the projections very well. But I know what you mean, the tables were a huge plus


----------



## Marlyn

I just booked July 16! Finally....the last piece of planning done. I'm so excited and relieved!


----------



## wmoon

Thank you so much for this thread.
Just booked for the 25th July.  I was a biy concerned when I saw dates had been released a few hours before.  I was thinking these slots would go super fast.


----------



## yulilin3

wmoon said:


> Thank you so much for this thread.
> Just booked for the 25th July.  I was a biy concerned when I saw dates had been released a few hours before.  I was thinking these slots would go super fast.


Not a lot of people are checking daily.  That's the good thing about these boards


----------



## renes

Booked for July 26th, there are 9 of us!  Now I have to reevaluate our ADR's.


----------



## preemiemama

Marlyn said:


> I just booked July 16! Finally....the last piece of planning done. I'm so excited and relieved!



Working on DH to do the same. If I get lucky we will see you...


----------



## Marlyn

preemiemama said:


> Working on DH to do the same. If I get lucky we will see you...


Woohoo.....crossing fingers you get it booked as well!! I'll be hard to miss. I'm travelling with 21 year old twin sons. They're 6 feet and I'm 5'3". Just look for a short blonde woman with 2 tall, handsome guys who look the same lol


----------



## loveyb72

renes said:


> Booked for July 26th, there are 9 of us!  Now I have to reevaluate our ADR's.



I had to do the same. We had a 7pm dinner so I had to switch it to a lunch.


----------



## amscherm

Do we think this will be happening in December when I go? I sure hope so!!!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> they actually starts packing up the food as soon as the fireworks start. I was there last week and asked specifically if we could get an ice cream bar right after the fireworks and they said that everything would be closed up.


Bummer! I had read posts about other firework dessert parties and people saying they grabbed desserts after the fact or even took home doggie bags. Only having 1 hr to finish eating with 2 slow small kids sounds less appealing now with not being able to finish eating after the show. The current set up we could have at least loaded up some plates right before show to eat after while the crowds dispersed. But the change would eliminate that.


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

Yay!! Booked for 7/14!!  If only they'd extend the hours and add a 2nd Fantasmic that night we'd be golden ;-)  As of now though, looks like we'll  be heading back to HS another evening for Fantasmic.  Thanks all!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Bummer! I had read posts about other firework dessert parties and people saying they grabbed desserts after the fact or even took home doggie bags. Only having 1 hr to finish eating with 2 slow small kids sounds less appealing now with not being able to finish eating after the show. The current set up we could have at least loaded up some plates right before show to eat after while the crowds dispersed. But the change would eliminate that.


You can bring a plastic container if you'd like or/and stuff the Chewie steins with goodies.  I filled my stein with biscuits and had them for breakfast the next day.
Make sure you get your  stein as soon after you get into the dessert area so you don't have to do that at the end


----------



## yulilin3

amscherm said:


> Do we think this will be happening in December when I go? I sure hope so!!!


It's way too early to tell.  That being said they have been doing the dessert party since January so I don't think they'll cancel it


----------



## peanutmomma

7.31 for us - and last piece of the trip puzzle to knock into place.  The change in location sound interesting - can't wait to hear how other's party experiences go!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> You can bring a plastic container if you'd like our/and stuff the Chewie steins with goodies.  I filled my stein with biscuits and had them for breakfast the next day.
> Make sure you get your as soon after you get into the dessert area so you don't have to do that at the end


Oh, that's a great idea! Thanks! I didn't know if that would be frowned upon. I'd love to take some Dart Maul eclairs for breakfast the next day!!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Oh, that's a great idea! Thanks! I didn't know if that would be frowned upon. I'd love to take some Dart Maul eclairs for breakfast the next day!!


Not frowned upon at all.  They basically throw away whatever is left


----------



## figmentfan423

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And now the wait for August. I must admit that I am officially beyond sick of this.


Tell me about it. I'm not doing the party I just want a schedule!


----------



## ashmac8

whew! What a relief.  Just booked us for Wed July 27th.  This was the last thing I needed to square away and it works with our touring plans.


----------



## 3MFamily

Immensely relieved that we booked 7/15 for 5!  Thank you to everyone here for the great heads up!  Now to ponder keeping 7/2 (with just DH & DS) and the current set up.  When I explained to DH that I had no idea how they were going to walk people out to the viewing area and there was a chance we (me & kids) can't see he suggested we keep both.  You think?  I am going to mull this over a few more days.


----------



## leiaorgana

Hey guys. Sorry for the repeat question but at DHS now and going to the dessert party tonight and I want to know where the exact location is for check in so we're not waiting in the wrong place. Thank you!


----------



## capegirl

I've said it before, but I try to repeat it as much as possible...if it were not for our dedicated Disers who keep us updated, and answer our questions, and concerns,  I would be grossly uninformed.


Congrats to all those who booked the July Dessert Party. It was a very good day.
May the Force be with you!!!


----------



## gzmtlock

Missyrose said:


> I've done dessert parties at DHS where rain forced the desserts inside and there was no mad-dash to get to the viewing area. The CMs just walked us over and everyone settled in.



Same when we were moved indoors for the party in April.  It was a very relaxed atmosphere, with everyone mulling about and chatting in the party.  And if there was a mad dash out, we completely missed it.  We were some of the last people out, and still had excellent viewing of the previous fireworks show.

We've booked for 7/16.  So looking forward to this!  And, like PPs, also had to adjust other ADRs that day.  Excited to be at WDW soon!!!


----------



## Marlyn

gzmtlock said:


> Same when we were moved indoors for the party in April.  It was a very relaxed atmosphere, with everyone mulling about and chatting in the party.  And if there was a mad dash out, we completely missed it.  We were some of the last people out, and still had excellent viewing of the previous fireworks show.
> 
> We've booked for 7/16.  So looking forward to this!  And, like PPs, also had to adjust other ADRs that day.  Excited to be at WDW soon!!!


See you there! We have booked the same night!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, so now I'm thinking where will the put the tables. Obvious and cooler choice would be in the cantina area of LB. But if there are day guest still there that's not practical. Another area would be the current game room. It's been completely empty last couple of times I've been there and Disney Infinity is no more so they could take all the games out and do it there. Not sure if there's enough space for all the tables plus food.
> The third option would be in the lower area, next to Kylo Ren's meet  and greet...and now I want to go on the 10th...



yes - we need you to go.  you should make the sacrifice for us!!


----------



## gzmtlock

Marlyn said:


> See you there! We have booked the same night!


Awesome!  It'll be just me and DH this time, on a long weekend trip to celebrate my birthday!


----------



## bastraker

When do these changes take place? I'm booked for the 7/7 dessert party and I want to be outside. I don't like being indoors for this.


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> You can bring a plastic container if you'd like or/and stuff the Chewie steins with goodies.  I filled my stein with biscuits and had them for breakfast the next day.
> Make sure you get your  stein as soon after you get into the dessert area so you don't have to do that at the end



oh you get a stein at the dessert party?  nice.  I like the idea of stuffing it with goodies.  make me feel like all my old Italian aunts who used to do the same at the dessert tables at family weddings.  lol  i can say that i'm all itilian  lol

what time have they been letting people in for the party.  i can't wait we are hear now and our date is sunday!

i'm pretty excited.

jimi


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

I'm booked for July 23!  Desserts, drinks, Chewie, and a place to watch the fireworks without lining up 2 hours before?  Count me in!


----------



## yulilin3

leiaorgana said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for the repeat question but at DHS now and going to the dessert party tonight and I want to know where the exact location is for check in so we're not waiting in the wrong place. Thank you!


Right across from the boat (min and bill) quick service,  there are signs,  you won't miss it.  Have fun


----------



## yulilin3

bastraker said:


> When do these changes take place? I'm booked for the 7/7 dessert party and I want to be outside. I don't like being indoors for this.


July 10th


jimim said:


> oh you get a stein at the dessert party?  nice.  I like the idea of stuffing it with goodies.  make me feel like all my old Italian aunts who used to do the same at the dessert tables at family weddings.  lol  i can say that i'm all itilian  lol
> 
> what time have they been letting people in for the party.  i can't wait we are hear now and our date is sunday!
> 
> i'm pretty excited.
> 
> jimi


They are letting people in about an hour and a half before fireworks


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

bastraker said:


> When do these changes take place? I'm booked for the 7/7 dessert party and I want to be outside. I don't like being indoors for this.


 
We are going 7/7 too!

In a way the changes effective on the 10th sound cool. Eating inside where it's air conditioned would be nice.
If Launch Bay is closed even better. Wonder how they will set it up in there, and where it will be.
I am curious now, but our only HS day is the 7th.
Although I will be upgrading my ticket to an AP and can park hop. I may just have to reserve for the 10th or 11th just to check it out. LOL


----------



## leiaorgana

yulilin3 said:


> Right across from the boat (min and bill) quick service,  there are signs,  you won't miss it.  Have fun



Thank you for your speedy reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## jhaig

So what can you do at HS during morning EMH? Is the SW Launch Bay open? Can you see Olaf? Or will both of these open when regular park hours start?


----------



## yulilin3

jhaig said:


> So what can you do at HS during morning EMH? Is the SW Launch Bay open? Can you see Olaf? Or will both of these open when regular park hours start?


Launch Bay is open during EMH . Olaf is not open for EMH


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

okay...so if you were placing a bet in Vegas, when would you say they are releasing dates for an August 10 dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> okay...so if you were placing a bet in Vegas, when would you say they are releasing dates for an August 10 dessert party?


second week of July


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> I'm booked for July 23!  Desserts, drinks, Chewie, and a place to watch the fireworks without lining up 2 hours before?  Count me in!



See you there -booked for the 23rd too! 

Agree - so glad we don't need to line up so early now!


----------



## soniam

Feel free to add yourself to the roll call thread/spreadsheet.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/si...all-2016-dates-released-through-july.3466905/


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

TheMaxRebo said:


> See you there -booked for the 23rd too!
> 
> Agree - so glad we don't need to line up so early now!



See you then I will!  Yes, hmmm.


----------



## Yorel

I've tried to see if this has been asked & answered before, but no luck so sorry if it's a repeat Q. 

Any idea what the hours/days will be for SW fireworks mid to late August? SW fireworks calendar stops in end of July. What's the likelihood they'll extend the show through August, extend park hours and continue as a daily show? Any scuttle but on this yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Yorel said:


> I've tried to see if this has been asked & answered before, but no luck so sorry if it's a repeat Q.
> 
> Any idea what the hours/days will be for SW fireworks mid to late August? SW fireworks calendar stops in end of July. What's the likelihood they'll extend the show through August, extend park hours and continue as a daily show? Any scuttle but on this yet?


they'll extend it for sure, they have been changing hours and adding the fireworks and dessert parties only about a month in advance


----------



## Schilltastic4

I so hope they are still doing the dessert party in December! We are traveling the beginning of December and my husband is a HUGE sw fan, it would be so fun to surprise him with this!!


----------



## likesdisney

Also hoping for dessert party later this year (late October)


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Hanging out waiting for September dates. Will be watching for how the new set up goes, it would be awesome to have some roaming Jawas or Stormtroopers at the party! 

Interesting note about taking some of the dessert items at the end of the dessert party, I would not have thought of that so thanks for the tip.


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Stitch said:


> Hanging out waiting for September dates. Will be watching for how the new set up goes, it would be awesome to have some roaming Jawas or Stormtroopers at the party!
> 
> Interesting note about taking some of the dessert items at the end of the dessert party, I would not have thought of that so thanks for the tip.


the savory items and the rice crispy bomboms travel back home (20 minutes from the park) very well. The cupcakes end up a bit of a mess but still edible  
They really don't care if you bring a container


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yulilin3 said:


> the savory items and the rice crispy bomboms travel back home (20 minutes from the park) very well. The cupcakes end up a bit of a mess but still edible
> They really don't care if you bring a container



LOL, cupcakes are good no matter what mess they are right? Would most likely try to get a some of the savory items to snack on in the room, but the eclairs for breakfast are a good idea too.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> the savory items and the rice crispy bomboms travel back home (20 minutes from the park) very well. The cupcakes end up a bit of a mess but still edible
> They really don't care if you bring a container



 

Wonder how many of these I can fit in my park bag??


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Iowamomof4 said:


> View attachment 177432
> 
> Wonder how many of these I can fit in my park bag??



You get the ones that nest one inside th other and bring a large plastic bag to put them in after you've filled them! (Actually I have brought 3-4 popcorn buckets in my backpack, bought the smaller popcorn to refill them, and used a giant plastic bag to get them back to my car.) As long as they are empty when you go in, security won't care. Enjoy!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Well, IF we do the dessert party, there will be 6 of us. I imagine we can fit quite a bit in our 6 Chewie Steins.


----------



## jimim

Guys. The Disney visa meet is at 11 till 4 as per first page right?

What about the other Star Wars meet and greet?  They during early hours like say tomorrow or at 9 am?  Was just wondering.  

As a side note Olaf is he during early hours or just at 9?

Thanks!


----------



## OhhBother

Iowamomof4 said:


> Well, IF we do the dessert party, there will be 6 of us. I imagine we can fit quite a bit in our 6 Chewie Steins.


So funny. We packed our steins full of C3PO crackers and rice krispie treats. We munched on them for days!


----------



## Cluelyss

jimim said:


> Guys. The Disney visa meet is at 11 till 4 as per first page right?
> 
> What about the other Star Wars meet and greet?  They during early hours like say tomorrow or at 9 am?  Was just wondering.
> 
> As a side note Olaf is he during early hours or just at 9?
> 
> Thanks!


Launch Bay characters are there all day, even during EMH. Olaf regular park hours only. And yes, the Chase M&G is 11-4.


----------



## chigirl

I want to do this in August for our 25th wedding anniversary. I know my husband would love it!!! We are huge Star Wars fans!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Live report
First of all it's HOT 100 degrees, real feel 110. Seriously,  if you're coming soon start hydrating
I'm taking cover inside launch bay.  10 mini wait for both Kylo and Chewie
I plan to watch tonight's SWaGS from the front of GMR


----------



## jlundeen

Do we know where the viewing area will be for the new arrangement after July 10?  I know the old area of somewhat to the left side of the GMR...if CMs escort the Dessert guests out, where do they go, do you suppose?


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Do we know where the viewing area will be for the new arrangement after July 10?  I know the old area of somewhat to the left side of the GMR...if CMs escort the Dessert guests out, where do they go, do you suppose?


It'll probably be in the same area, the area will just be smaller.


----------



## HubbDave

Hoping to book a party of 8 for mid August
I like the idea of it being inside Launch Bay

Chewie Stein sounds great for snackage


----------



## Blue32

yulilin3 said:


> Live report
> First of all it's HOT 100 degrees, real feel 110. Seriously,  if you're coming soon start hydrating
> I'm taking cover inside launch bay.  10 mini wait for both Kylo and Chewie
> I plan to watch tonight's SWaGS from the front of GMR



Awesome! Have fun! Can't wait for the report!


----------



## rebekahw

I booked the dessert party for 7/11 and I'm wondering if I should change my touring plan since the party will be inside Launch Bay then?

Background: It's my niece (9), nephew (7) and myself. My nephew is obsessed with Star Wars so we need to get all things SW done that day.

Current Plan: PPO at H&V to sign up for training academy, head to Launch Bay when the park opens and see that and do the meet and greets, Star Tours FP at 10, JTA 11 o'clock show, TSMM FP, then we have a lunch ADR at Primetime Cafe at 12:15. 

I was hoping to take a break right after lunch but we will still need to do Frozen sing-a-long, I would like to do GMR and my nephew wants to build a light saber (going to Disney springs not an option), which I know will take up a fair amount of time. SO, basically, if we could do Launch Bay and the meet and greets during (or right before) the party, it would free up our morning but I also want to make sure my nephew gets time to see/do it all so I'm hesitant to not do our must-dos right away. I know we won't know anything for sure until the 10th but do any of you Star Wars attractions experts have any advice? I'm the kind of person who doesn't like to put things off because I usually end up paying for it by missing out. Also, are the jawas out in the evening? Basically, when will be the best time/what is the best plan to make all my nephew's Star Wars dreams come true??


----------



## thumpermom

yulilin3 said:


> it could easily be made into a meal, we are not heavy dinner eaters and enjoy the biscuits and cheese.
> Here's a detailed review with pictures
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Looks yummy! 

At the risk of sounding like a lush, do they limit the number of drinks you can get?


----------



## yulilin3

thumpermom said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a lush, do they limit the number of drinks you can get?


Nope


----------



## JayLeeJay

At the dessert party now (well sitting on a bench waiting for it to open). If anyone is interested in attendance, lead cm just said there are 130 tonight, there were 160 yesterday, but only 90 the day before that.


----------



## HubbDave

JayLeeJay said:


> At the dessert party now (well sitting on a bench waiting for it to open). If anyone is interested in attendance, lead cm just said there are 130 tonight, there were 160 yesterday, but only 90 the day before that.


What is considered a sellout?

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jimim

Cluelyss said:


> Launch Bay characters are there all day, even during EMH. Olaf regular park hours only. And yes, the Chase M&G is 11-4.


Cool thanks. I just wanted to make sure so we didn't just walk around aimlessly in the morning. We r going to do some stuff tonight so don't have to worry about rides in the morning. I appreciate it.


----------



## j2thomason

Has anyone who has attended the dessert party recently been successful at catching the second showing of Fantasmic after the fireworks are over? I know that there is not always a 2nd Fantasmic, but I was hoping that someone might have done this and how difficult it was.


----------



## Lsdolphin

HubbDave said:


> What is considered a sellout?
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!




Sellout is 200


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

When the party has been inside in the past, can you leave with an alcoholic drink in hand, or is it like a restaurant and it needs to be finished prior to leaving?


----------



## yulilin3

rebekahw said:


> I booked the dessert party for 7/11 and I'm wondering if I should change my touring plan since the party will be inside Launch Bay then?
> 
> Background: It's my niece (9), nephew (7) and myself. My nephew is obsessed with Star Wars so we need to get all things SW done that day.
> 
> Current Plan: PPO at H&V to sign up for training academy, head to Launch Bay when the park opens and see that and do the meet and greets, Star Tours FP at 10, JTA 11 o'clock show, TSMM FP, then we have a lunch ADR at Primetime Cafe at 12:15.
> 
> I was hoping to take a break right after lunch but we will still need to do Frozen sing-a-long, I would like to do GMR and my nephew wants to build a light saber (going to Disney springs not an option), which I know will take up a fair amount of time. SO, basically, if we could do Launch Bay and the meet and greets during (or right before) the party, it would free up our morning but I also want to make sure my nephew gets time to see/do it all so I'm hesitant to not do our must-dos right away. I know we won't know anything for sure until the 10th but do any of you Star Wars attractions experts have any advice? I'm the kind of person who doesn't like to put things off because I usually end up paying for it by missing out. Also, are the jawas out in the evening? Basically, when will be the best time/what is the best plan to make all my nephew's Star Wars dreams come true??


If launch bay is a priority I would leave the plans as they are.  You could do launch bay before the party and that should be enough time for you nephew to enjoy it.
It looks to me like you have a pretty relaxed plan which is good so you could always play it by ear.
You could sign up for JT and then go build the lightsaber,  the lines will be minimal for that in the morning,  and then do launch bay in the evening.  Jawas come out all day


----------



## yulilin3

j2thomason said:


> Has anyone who has attended the dessert party recently been successful at catching the second showing of Fantasmic after the fireworks are over? I know that there is not always a 2nd Fantasmic, but I was hoping that someone might have done this and how difficult it was.


Not difficult at all.  You'll have enough time to make the 10:30 F!


DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> When the party has been inside in the past, can you leave with an alcoholic drink in hand, or is it like a restaurant and it needs to be finished prior to leaving?


You can leave with drink and food in hand or in container


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like they're playing the desert party setup by ear.  Since tonight's not sold out they are not using all the space to the left.
Asked and they have no clue how the set up will be inside launch bay


----------



## thumpermom

yulilin3 said:


> Nope



Thanks so much for this and all your valuable info!


----------



## yulilin3

8:30pm and there's not a lot of people grabbing spots, I think it's the heat.


----------



## yulilin3

In my spot right in front of GMR, no one here.
I can see the left screen, the Chinese theater and about half of the right screen. There's thunder in the distance


----------



## JayLeeJay

9:06 and area in front of stage is filling up but still some room to fit in


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> In my spot right in front of GMR, no one here.
> I can see the left screen, the Chinese theater and about half of the right screen. There's thunder in the distance


I'm calling that sound fireworks because we think we left our ponchos in the car


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I'm calling that sound fireworks because we think we left our ponchos in the car


Yeah, fireworks 
Did you grab the table we talked about?


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, fireworks
> Did you grab the table we talked about?



Yes we did! The people behind us had us worried when they started talking about running to the tables but they weren't paying attention when we entered so we had a bit of a head start. 

We also have a plate of biscuits for you.


----------



## gzmtlock

thumpermom said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a lush, do they limit the number of drinks you can get?



At the risk of appearing to *be *a lush, I will share. . .

We did the party for the previous fireworks show.  When I went back for my third Jack Daniels and whatever the mixer was (it was good!), the bartender in a friendly way said, "the force is strong with you!"

No, they do not limit you.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Yes we did! The people behind us had us worried when they started talking about running to the tables but they weren't paying attention when we entered so we had a bit of a head start.
> 
> We also have a plate of biscuits for you.


Yummy,  thank you.  Coming over


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

gzmtlock said:


> At the risk of appearing to *be *a lush, I will share. . .
> 
> We did the party for the previous fireworks show.  When I went back for my third Jack Daniels and whatever the mixer was (it was good!), the bartender in a friendly way said, "the force is strong with you!"
> 
> No, they do not limit you.



yay! (i will risk sounding like a lush!)


----------



## Marlyn

thumpermom said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a lush, do they limit the number of drinks you can get?





yulilin3 said:


> Nope


kl

Oh good....I'm coming with 21 year old twins


----------



## yulilin3

@JayLeeJay and hubby rock.  Thanks for the biscuits 
Oops,  future hubby


----------



## Lsdolphin

Yulilin,
Do you think they will continue the dessert party if it does not sell out for most nights?


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> Yulilin,
> Do you think they will continue the dessert party if it does not sell out for most nights?


I think it will continue


----------



## yulilin3

Ok for those looking for a last minute spot. In front of gmr was great,  you can't see the wide scope of the show but you can see a lot and the sound surrounds you. I got a ton of pics and will post tomorrow
There was a total of about 15 people watching from there


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

gzmtlock said:


> At the risk of appearing to *be *a lush, I will share. . .
> 
> We did the party for the previous fireworks show.  When I went back for my third Jack Daniels and whatever the mixer was (it was good!), the bartender in a friendly way said, "the force is strong with you!"
> 
> No, they do not limit you.



Wait, Jack Daniels is an option?!


----------



## ninafeliz

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> Wait, Jack Daniels is an option?!



Not to but into your conversation , but in May the bartender made my DH jack and diet cokes without a problem because he doesn't really care for the mixed drinks.


----------



## gzmtlock

ninafeliz said:


> Not to but into your conversation , but in May the bartender made my DH jack and diet cokes without a problem because he doesn't really care for the mixed drinks.



There is no such thing as butting in when discussing beverage options!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

ninafeliz said:


> Not to but into your conversation , but in May the bartender made my DH jack and diet cokes without a problem because he doesn't really care for the mixed drinks.


I'm glad to read this as I am hoping I can get just Bailey's on the rocks as I don't want coffee at 8:00 at night but I love me some ice cold Bailey's. I didn't know if they would make different drinks than what was listed.


----------



## yulilin3

Picture time...these pics were taken at 8:30pm
Notice they changed the walkway again, not sure if this is a daily decision based on crowd levels. Also I apogolize for the shaky pics I was holding 2 cups of water in my hands 




Center stage is to the left of this pic








@JayLeeJay  reported that the crowds didn't really build all the way back until Fantasmic! finished.


----------



## yulilin3

And now the spot I got. I could've gotten there 5 minutes before the show and had the same view, only about 15 people were watching from here.
Make sure you can see the sky inbetween the Chinese theater roof, the sky area in the middle of this pic. You'll see why when the fireworks come up








And the show started




















This is what I saw looking left












a dark pic but this is the amount of people watching from here
















you can clearly feel the fire towers








So I definitely recommend this spot if you are coming last minute. If you have time to watch watch from in front of Center Stage by the tape to get a better feel for the wide scope of this show.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> And now the spot I got. I could've gotten there 5 minutes before the show and had the same view, only about 15 people were watching from here.
> Make sure you can see the sky inbetween the Chinese theater roof, the sky area in the middle of this pic. You'll see why when the fireworks come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the show started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I saw looking left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a dark pic but this is the amount of people watching from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can clearly feel the fire towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I definitely recommend this spot if you are coming last minute. If you have time to watch watch from in front of Center Stage by the tape to get a better feel for the wide scope of this show.



Wonderful pictures (again)!! Thank you for all you do for this thread. You are amazing!


----------



## yulilin3

My daughter saw the pics I took with my crappy phone and immediately said "I need to go with my good camera" So better pics from this spot are coming.


----------



## SeeDisney

does anyone have a recent youtube video from the dessert part viewing area.  I am very very highly considering doing this party.   Recent with the new projections show.


----------



## SeeDisney

oooops....I just checked again and typed in with slightly different words and found one.   Kenny the pirate has a very recent one.   But I understand that the dessert party will now be held inside the launch bay?   Will it still be there for October?


----------



## yulilin3

SeeDisney said:


> oooops....I just checked again and typed in with slightly different words and found one.   Kenny the pirate has a very recent one.   But I understand that the dessert party will now be held inside the launch bay?   Will it still be there for October?


they have been updating it monthly. I would say, yes it should still be happening in October.
My review with pics is on the first page of this thread


----------



## SeeDisney

Wow -- I never read the first page.  What detailed you put it to and thank you for your work.   i like that the party will be held inside the launch bay and hopefully it will be a permanent in October.   Does the dessert party reservations sell out like Cinderella's royal table or Be my Guest restaurant?    Do I have to wait till midnight or 6:00 a.m. to quickly grab 5 reservations?  Is the payment immeidately charged on my Visa card?  Or is it billed when we are there in mid-October.


----------



## yulilin3

SeeDisney said:


> Wow -- I never read the first page.  What detailed you put it to and thank you for your work.   i like that the party will be held inside the launch bay and hopefully it will be a permanent in October.   Does the dessert party reservations sell out like Cinderella's royal table or Be my Guest restaurant?    Do I have to wait till midnight or 6:00 a.m. to quickly grab 5 reservations?  Is the payment immeidately charged on my Visa card?  Or is it billed when we are there in mid-October.


It doesn't sell out as fast as the ADRs you mentioned. The party does sell out some nights but not most. If you are really interested in a specific date I would recommend making your reservations the day or two after it opens for booking
Full payment is taken at time of booking and the cancellation policy is 1 day before your date. So you can cancel up to a day before and get a full refund. They do not refund if the fireworks get cancelled on the same day


----------



## SeeDisney

Will chewie be at the launch party?   i understand that Chewie has a 30 minute wait time for photo at any given day.


----------



## yulilin3

SeeDisney said:


> Will chewie be at the launch party?   i understand that Chewie has a 30 minute wait time for photo at any given day.


both Chewie and Kylo Ren meet inside Launch Bay. They will not be at the dessert party but you can go meet them with probably a 10 minute wait. Their wait times late in the day is very short


----------



## ajenks22

Oh, wow! What an amazing thread. We are heading to WDW for Christmas and have some SW nuts with us. They will want to spend a lot of time with SW attractions. 

Wondering: maybe instead of MVMCP should we hope for SW dessert party instead? I'm guessing there are none scheduled for December yet.


----------



## AThrillingChase

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yay! (i will risk sounding like a lush!)



You and me both 

I am a little confused now, are all dessert parties inside launch bay? Or is that just the rain out location? Sorry I am so behind over here! I have been renovating my new condo and it has overtaken my life since the dark side challenge. I long for the SW filled days at disney 

Speaking of...totally off topic but...anyone staying at the Poly in the near future?? I am redoing my bathroom to look like the Poly standard rooms and am in need of a photo of the turtle wallpaper. I need a straight on shot so it is not distorted (so I can have a photo of the square printed on wall vinyl to recreate it) and none of my pics will work. Why did I not think of that when I was there in April??


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> Ok for those looking for a last minute spot. In front of gmr was great,  you can't see the wide scope of the show but you can see a lot and the sound surrounds you. I got a ton of pics and will post tomorrow
> There was a total of about 15 people watching from there



I swear I walked by you last night. Lol. We were coming from stR tours over to toy story. You were right smack in the middle of the fence facing gmr. I didn't want to roll up and say hi cause I thought it might be weird. Lol. I guess it was you though. Lol. We r going to he dessert party tonight. I hope it doesn't get rained out. I tried so hard to not watch any of the show last night. We were coming back over to the gmr right before the fire went off. I really think I lost some hair on my arms. Holy crap it was hot!  Music and sound sounded awesome though. I hope they don't jam too many people into the dessert party. It did look really tight.


----------



## MommaBerd

AThrillingChase said:


> Speaking of...totally off topic but...anyone staying at the Poly in the near future?? I am redoing my bathroom to look like the Poly standard rooms and am in need of a photo of the turtle wallpaper. I need a straight on shot so it is not distorted (so I can have a photo of the square printed on wall vinyl to recreate it) and none of my pics will work. Why did I not think of that when I was there in April??



I highly recommend visiting the Poly thread on the Resorts board. I'm sure someone would happily help you out!


----------



## TeresaG

Here now...

What time should we line up for dessert party? We have a frozen fp for 7:30 show. Will that be too late?

Also, any recs on best table to try and snag?

Thanks so much!


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> I swear I walked by you last night. Lol. We were coming from stR tours over to toy story. You were right smack in the middle of the fence facing gmr. I didn't want to roll up and say hi cause I thought it might be weird. Lol. I guess it was you though. Lol. We r going to he dessert party tonight. I hope it doesn't get rained out. I tried so hard to not watch any of the show last night. We were coming back over to the gmr right before the fire went off. I really think I lost some hair on my arms. Holy crap it was hot!  Music and sound sounded awesome though. I hope they don't jam too many people into the dessert party. It did look really tight.


Aww you should have totally come up and said hi.  I love meeting Dissers in person.  Stephanie and I will be there tonight as well,  she's bringing her camera and taking pics from that same spot as last night.  I'm hoping for no rain but it is nice it cooled down


----------



## yulilin3

TeresaG said:


> Here now...
> 
> What time should we line up for dessert party? We have a frozen fp for 7:30 show. Will that be too late?
> 
> Also, any recs on best table to try and snag?
> 
> Thanks so much!


You can check in as early as 7pm, they check your name and put the wristbands on you.  The area doesn't open until 8:15 to 8:30. If it's still raining is inside and it doesn't matter what table. 
If it's outside the best tables are the ones on the far right and front


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> You and me both
> 
> I am a little confused now, are all dessert parties inside launch bay? Or is that just the rain out location? Sorry I am so behind over here! I have been renovating my new condo and it has overtaken my life since the dark side challenge. I long for the SW filled days at disney
> 
> Speaking of...totally off topic but...anyone staying at the Poly in the near future?? I am redoing my bathroom to look like the Poly standard rooms and am in need of a photo of the turtle wallpaper. I need a straight on shot so it is not distorted (so I can have a photo of the square printed on wall vinyl to recreate it) and none of my pics will work. Why did I not think of that when I was there in April??


Starting July 10th the party portion is moving permanently inside launch bay,  then they walk you out 15 minutes before the fireworks to the roped off location


----------



## TeresaG

yulilin3 said:


> You can check in as early as 7pm, they check your name and put the wristbands on you.  The area doesn't open until 8:15 to 8:30. If it's still raining is inside and it doesn't matter what table.
> If it's outside the best tables are the ones on the far right and front


Thank you so much!!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Trying to visualize the area, so @yulilin3 you were standing at the back of the stage in front of GMR last night? Or am I totally picturing the area wrong?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Trying to visualize the area, so @yulilin3 you were standing at the back of the stage in front of GMR last night? Or am I totally picturing the area wrong?


Yes,  I posted pics in the page right before this one


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  I posted pics in the page right before this one


Thanks! I saw the pics but it all looks SO different to me since the last time I was there they had walls up taking down the giant hat. So I wanted to make sure I was visualizing the new set up correctly.


----------



## TinkPirateMom

I'm hoping to book the dessert party in August. This thread has been so helpful. Thanks!


----------



## kbmartin

yulilin3 said:


> Starting July 10th the party portion is moving permanently inside launch bay,  then they walk you out 15 minutes before the fireworks to the roped off location



Do you know at all how that changes the party? Are there seats for guests when it is inside? Is there a special place inside Launch Bay for it? Extra entertainment?


----------



## yulilin3

kbmartin said:


> Do you know at all how that changes the party? Are there seats for guests when it is inside? Is there a special place inside Launch Bay for it? Extra entertainment?


No announcement of changes have been made. I expect there to be no seating inside.  No extra entertainment has been mentioned . I'm basically waiting for reports from the 10th


----------



## rhiansmom

Hey Yulilin were coming back this weekend... arrive Friday afternoon and leave Monday late afternoon... will you be around at all?  Would love to meet up again!  The only plans we have so far is a reservation for the dessert party on Friday night but not 100% sold on keeping it!


----------



## yulilin3

rhiansmom said:


> Hey Yulilin were coming back this weekend... arrive Friday afternoon and leave Monday late afternoon... will you be around at all?  Would love to meet up again!  The only plans we have so far is a reservation for the dessert party on Friday night but not 100% sold on keeping it!


Pm me your travel plans and I can probably meet you somewhere


----------



## ajenks22

Wonder if they will have it in December. Any ideas? Need to pick between this and MVMCP.


----------



## yulilin3

9:10pm inside launch bay,  no one in line for either Chewie or Kylo. Jawas are out right now.
Stormtroopers just walked by,  they stopped to take some pics with kids
Dessert party is being held inside disney Jr


----------



## disneymath

So, it seems our "skip DHS this time" plan, which was replaced by a "let's just do a DHS evening on Epcot day" plan, has become a "let's just do a DHS day with a late start and try for the Star Wars party" plan.

At least I was able to juggle all our effected FPs and ADRs (no small feat well after the 60 day window, a party of 8, and the effected parks being Epcot and DHS).

Now, just need those August dessert party dates to be released ...


----------



## yulilin3

disneymath said:


> So, it seems our "skip DHS this time" plan, which was replaced by a "let's just do a DHS evening on Epcot day" plan, has become a "let's just do a DHS day with a late start and try for the Star Wars party" plan.
> 
> At least I was able to juggle all our effected FPs and ADRs (no small feat well after the 60 day window, a party of 8, and the effected parks being Epcot and DHS).
> 
> Now, just need those August dessert party dates to be released ...


There's a lot of people waiting for August. I'm sure it should come in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## yulilin3

For those looking for a visual of the spot that has no one watching (between the back of center stage and GMR)




Here's the first 2 min of the show from that spot


----------



## yulilin3

some more pics from last night


----------



## yulilin3

BTW: for those who went the first couple of days of this new show and now see the 2 towers of flame, yep, they are new, added 3 days ago. I was talking to a tech last night and she said they also added like a flashing effect on top of the Hyperion Theater and Disney Jr. Theater.
You can really feel the heat from the 2 fire towers
Here's a new video from WDWMagic


----------



## Princess Olivia

ajenks22 said:


> Oh, wow! What an amazing thread. We are heading to WDW for Christmas and have some SW nuts with us. They will want to spend a lot of time with SW attractions.
> 
> Wondering: maybe instead of MVMCP should we hope for SW dessert party instead? I'm guessing there are none scheduled for December yet.



Hi! I loved the dessert party in March and will probably be doing it again in August, HOWEVER, I would not miss MVMCP! You can still do all the SW stuff without paying for the desserts but you can only see it snow on Main Street with Santa in the parade and the magnificent fireworks display to Christmas music at the Christmas party! I love the parties. I thought nothing could top MNSSHP until I did MVMCP! It truly was magical!!!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yulilin3 said:


> BTW: for those who went the first couple of days of this new show and now see the 2 towers of flame, yep, they are new, added 3 days ago. I was talking to a tech last night and she said they also added like a flashing effect on top of the Hyperion Theater and Disney Jr. Theater.
> You can really feel the heat from the 2 fire towers
> Here's a new video from WDWMagic




I cannot wait for September! Thank you yulilin3 for all you do for us


----------



## AThrillingChase

MommaBerd said:


> I highly recommend visiting the Poly thread on the Resorts board. I'm sure someone would happily help you out!



Sadly while someone did try to help, the pic was just too distorted  That was two weeks ago so maybe I can try again!



yulilin3 said:


> Starting July 10th the party portion is moving permanently inside launch bay,  then they walk you out 15 minutes before the fireworks to the roped off location



So what I'm hearing is fill up my to go box and ask the bartender for a double on my way out? Lol


----------



## HatboxHaint

Questions about when the party moves to the Launch Bay

1. Where do they take you from the Launch Bay?
2. Is there any extra theming that occurs within the launch bay?
3.Any idea of the capacity inside the launch bay or in other words is this something that will be booking up quickly now?
4. How kid friendly is this event?


----------



## HatboxHaint

Has there been a map of best viewing areas for the new show posted? @Robo


----------



## Missyrose

HatboxHaint said:


> Questions about when the party moves to the Launch Bay
> 
> 1. Where do they take you from the Launch Bay?
> 2. Is there any extra theming that occurs within the launch bay?
> 3.Any idea of the capacity inside the launch bay or in other words is this something that will be booking up quickly now?
> 4. How kid friendly is this event?


1. No one knows, but the guess is a similar viewing area as the current party, just smaller.
2. Again, no one knows. We'll know more on July 10.
3. Capacity probably stays the same as the party is now (@yulilin3 reports capacity is 200).
4. Very kid friendly.


----------



## MommaBerd

AThrillingChase said:


> Sadly while someone did try to help, the pic was just too distorted  That was two weeks ago so maybe I can try again!



Bummer - sorry about that!


----------



## Lsdolphin

So KTP has just posted a great review of the Dessert Party with nice photos of the food and drinks offered...


----------



## yulilin3

HatboxHaint said:


> Questions about when the party moves to the Launch Bay
> 
> 1. Where do they take you from the Launch Bay?
> 2. Is there any extra theming that occurs within the launch bay?
> 3.Any idea of the capacity inside the launch bay or in other words is this something that will be booking up quickly now?
> 4. How kid friendly is this event?


1.- They will take you to the current dessert place, it'll just be smaller since there's no need for tables
2.- No extra theming has been mentioned
3.- The capacity for the dessert party is 200, with a max of 225. It hasn't been selling out but you should book as soon as it comes out just in case
4.- Not sure about kid friendly. It's just savory and sweet items with alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks, plus a view of the show



HatboxHaint said:


> Has there been a map of best viewing areas for the new show posted?


Here are my pictures from the best spots not including dessert party spot (which is the best):
Best one would be along the first line of tape








Second best spot and one you can get to minutes before the show is between the back of Center Stage and the Chinese Theater, it's really close and you lose some of the wide aspects of the show but you can still see the fireworks and projections very well


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> BTW: for those who went the first couple of days of this new show and now see the 2 towers of flame, yep, they are new, added 3 days ago. I was talking to a tech last night and she said they also added like a flashing effect on top of the Hyperion Theater and Disney Jr. Theater.
> You can really feel the heat from the 2 fire towers
> Here's a new video from WDWMagic




Wow that's quite an addition! Looks like I will be back first week of Sept. Thinking I will book 9/1 party if it becomes available. Hope you will be around.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's Josh post, very helpful. Posting it on the first page as well under the fireworks post
http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Okay question about the new show.  How loud is it.  We will be bringing our 1 year old?  I also hope that will the move inside the building they might have some seats or at least let us still bring our stroller in. July 10th cant come soon enough for the details. We are waiting for it to open up for November bookings.  Taking so long.


----------



## yulilin3

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Okay question about the new show.  How loud is it.  We will be bringing our 1 year old?  I also hope that will the move inside the building they might have some seats or at least let us still bring our stroller in. July 10th cant come soon enough for the details. We are waiting for it to open up for November bookings.  Taking so long.


The sound I would compare about the same as Fantasmic! not sure if you've done that
We will not know for sure about seats, I do know that they don't allow strollers inside Launch Bay but we have to wait for the first reports on the 10th to know for sure.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I am bringing two children age 9 and 12. With the new setup where we will be walking up 15 min prior to show, will the kids be able to see, or will it be difficult with other dessert party goers standing in front of them?


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I am bringing two children age 9 and 12. With the new setup where we will be walking up 15 min prior to show, will the kids be able to see, or will it be difficult with other dessert party goers standing in front of them?


No one knows until that first night...guinea pigs going on the 10th should have a full report  
Also, there's no where that says that you have to walk out with the rest of the dessert party goers, you could always leave a bit earlier and head to the roped off area for a spot on the ropes, of course, it would cut into your dessert eating...but again, we won't know until the people going on the 10th report back


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Here's Josh post, very helpful. Posting it on the first page as well under the fireworks post
> http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



some tremendous lines:

"Personally, I would try to arrive 45 minutes early and find spots behind someone that doesn’t look like they are physically able to lift their 7-year old child on their shoulders and doesn’t appear to have any iPad Pros on their person." ... so be on the look out for a group of little old ladies to stalk and stand behind

"Beginning July 10th, the party will move indoors to Star Wars Launch Bay and the comfort of air-conditioning may provide even more value to those looking to chug drinks and have a cheese eating contest with their in-laws." ... much better than a cheese-eating contest in the hot, July sun!


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> some tremendous lines:
> 
> "Personally, I would try to arrive 45 minutes early and find spots behind someone that doesn’t look like they are physically able to lift their 7-year old child on their shoulders and doesn’t appear to have any iPad Pros on their person." ... so be on the look out for a group of little old ladies to stalk and stand behind
> 
> "Beginning July 10th, the party will move indoors to Star Wars Launch Bay and the comfort of air-conditioning may provide even more value to those looking to chug drinks and have a cheese eating contest with their in-laws." ... much better than a cheese-eating contest in the hot, July sun!


he's funny


----------



## Skywise

I wonder why they waited until the 10th to move the location indoors - That seems like something that would've been nice to do ASAP...


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> I wonder why they waited until the 10th to move the location indoors - That seems like something that would've been nice to do ASAP...


It's the three week scheduling gap.
My theory: they didn't know how popular the show would be (I know right?!?) when they figured out that they needed more space for more people to be able to view the show from the front they decided to move the dessert party permanently indoors.
Launch Bay was scheduled to close with the park but they are now closing it at 9pm, even though it still shows opened during evenings EMH. The schedule changes had to be after the 3 week scheduling period.
SWaGS started June 17th, the 3 week mark is July 10th.
just my theory, I might be completely wrong


----------



## HatboxHaint

yulilin3 said:


> 1.- They will take you to the current dessert place, it'll just be smaller since there's no need for tables
> 2.- No extra theming has been mentioned
> 3.- The capacity for the dessert party is 200, with a max of 225. It hasn't been selling out but you should book as soon as it comes out just in case
> 4.- Not sure about kid friendly. It's just savory and sweet items with alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks, plus a view of the show
> 
> 
> Here are my pictures from the best spots not including dessert party spot (which is the best):
> Best one would be along the first line of tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second best spot and one you can get to minutes before the show is between the back of Center Stage and the Chinese Theater, it's really close and you lose some of the wide aspects of the show but you can still see the fireworks and projections very well





Is it possible to get to the second spot after a F! show?


----------



## yulilin3

HatboxHaint said:


> Is it possible to get to the second spot after a F! show?


Depends on the time for the F! show. If you have at least 15 minutes between the end of F! and the start of SWaGS then yes,  you could make it


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

MommaBerd said:


> Bummer - sorry about that!



try


AThrillingChase said:


> Sadly while someone did try to help, the pic was just too distorted  That was two weeks ago so maybe I can try again!



there is a pretty good pic here - is that the wallpaper you are looking for?

http://www.apinchofpixiedust.com/2013/07/new-vs-old-polynesian-room-review.html


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> some more pics from last night



tell your daughter she got some great pics!!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> tell your daughter she got some great pics!!


Thanks,  I will.  She wasn't happy with them cause each scene moves so fast but I thought they were alright


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

the video from wdw magic with the new fire and lasers is AWESOME!  i am still disappointed with the amount and placement of fireworks - but i am sure it is fantastic in person and I can't wait for August 10th!!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> some more pics from last night





yulilin3 said:


> Thanks,  I will.  She wasn't happy with them cause each scene moves so fast but I thought they were alright




Photos are amazing! I can't wait to see show again!


----------



## jimim

I liked being inside last night then moved to the outside. That way u didn't have to jockey for position for a good table for viewing. With coming outside before we all had a great view. Made it less stressful for me. 

The show was crazy good. I mean it was just awesome. By far my favorite show I have seen st Disney in over 20 years. Everything was spot on. So much attention to detail.  The projections were so well done. I really liked the light effects. Very very cool. 

My second favorite show ever is still hallow wishes from years ago and present.


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> I liked being inside last night then moved to the outside. That way u didn't have to jockey for position for a good table for viewing. With coming outside before we all had a great view. Made it less stressful for me.
> 
> The show was crazy good. I mean it was just awesome. By far my favorite show I have seen st Disney in over 20 years. Everything was spot on. So much attention to detail.  The projections were so well done. I really liked the light effects. Very very cool.
> 
> My second favorite show ever is still hallow wishes from years ago and present.


I'm so glad you enjoyed it.  Right that videos and pictures don't do this show justice?


----------



## Andyman33

What do you guys think of this indoor party...we did the party on first night of new show and can't see how it being indoors sounds fun at all....


----------



## yulilin3

Andyman33 said:


> What do you guys think of this indoor party...we did the party on first night of new show and can't see how it being indoors sounds fun at all....


I'm not sure about fun. I mean, outside there wasn't really anything to make it fun other than the food and rinks, which you'll have inside
Also inside you'll have a/c, Star Wars music and you can see the replicas around you while you eat. I guess we'll find out on July 10th how everyone liked it, or didn't like it.


----------



## MonaMN

jimim said:


> I liked being inside last night then moved to the outside. That way u didn't have to jockey for position for a good table for viewing. With coming outside before we all had a great view. Made it less stressful for me.
> 
> The show was crazy good. I mean it was just awesome. By far my favorite show I have seen st Disney in over 20 years. Everything was spot on. So much attention to detail.  The projections were so well done. I really liked the light effects. Very very cool.
> 
> My second favorite show ever is still hallow wishes from years ago and present.


We are so excited to see it! My DD (7) is a total Star Wars fan, so all of the new Star Wars things will be so fun - we were there last October before most of it was open. Only 151 days!


----------



## emilymad

How do people feel the new show is for non Star Wars fans?  My DH has seen the new movie but that is about it.  Is the show impressive on its own without someone knowing the story line and characters, etc.?


----------



## yulilin3

emilymad said:


> How do people feel the new show is for non Star Wars fans?  My DH has seen the new movie but that is about it.  Is the show impressive on its own without someone knowing the story line and characters, etc.?


I feel it's still worth it, even if you haven't seen all the movies, I'm hoping someone who is not a SW fan comes on and gives you an answer from their point of view. 
Also, when you go please make sure to come back and give us your impressions, it'll be interesting to hear.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Andyman33 said:


> What do you guys think of this indoor party...we did the party on first night of new show and can't see how it being indoors sounds fun at all....



I really like the fact that the are they are moving it to inside is the Star Wars Launch Bay which should only increase the themeing ... plus the A/C will help and I really like that you won't need to line up for 1 hour before hand to then get a good table - so overall I am happy with the move on the surface but we will have to see how it works out in real life once the 10th comes


----------



## AngiTN

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Okay question about the new show.  How loud is it.  We will be bringing our 1 year old?  I also hope that will the move inside the building they might have some seats or at least let us still bring our stroller in. July 10th cant come soon enough for the details. We are waiting for it to open up for November bookings.  Taking so long.


Not sure about the Launch Bay but there were strollers in the Dessert Party area, with the tables, 2 weeks ago.



BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I am bringing two children age 9 and 12. With the new setup where we will be walking up 15 min prior to show, will the kids be able to see, or will it be difficult with other dessert party goers standing in front of them?


We've done an impromptu Dessert Party with the new set up.
When we did it in April it poured rain. It was raining heavily at set up time so they had to move the dessert party indoors. They never sit any tables up outside, just roped off an area for viewing. Set all the foods up inside, with the usual tables from outside. No seats. Walked everyone out to the viewing area 15 min before it started. So basically the same thing as the new set up. Now, they could change things since the new set up will be planned in advance but from the descriptions thus far, it's going to be the same as the one we did in April. 

Anyway, long answer to say, kids had no problems with being able to see. The visuals are all up high so it's not like adults in their line of sight block things anyway. People can move around in the roped off area and position themselves to see easily. If kids really need to they can always move to the front of the ropes and be in front of the guests there. But really, I didn't find this like viewing a parade or anything, there is just no reason to be at a rope when you are looking up, not out. Even the projections on the Theater are up from the street


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Not sure about the Launch Bay but there were strollers in the Dessert Party area, with the tables, 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> We've done an impromptu Dessert Party with the new set up.
> When we did it in April it poured rain. It was raining heavily at set up time so they had to move the dessert party indoors. They never sit any tables up outside, just roped off an area for viewing. Set all the foods up inside, with the usual tables from outside. No seats. Walked everyone out to the viewing area 15 min before it started. So basically the same thing as the new set up. Now, they could change things since the new set up will be planned in advance but from the descriptions thus far, it's going to be the same as the one we did in April.
> 
> Anyway, long answer to say, kids had no problems with being able to see. The visuals are all up high so it's not like adults in their line of sight block things anyway. People can move around in the roped off area and position themselves to see easily. If kids really need to they can always move to the front of the ropes and be in front of the guests there. But really, I didn't find this like viewing a parade or anything, there is just no reason to be at a rope when you are looking up, not out. Even the projections on the Theater are up from the street


the only difference with the rain moving the dessert party inside (which is what happened to you) is that they left the same size roped off outside, so they left  the size that would accommodate tables and dessert tables and drinks...with the new set up beginning July 10th I'm sure the outside roped off area will be smaller, so it might be harder to move around to find a better viewing spot.


----------



## mvndvm

Best viewing area(s) for the Star Wars fireworks and when to get there are.....


----------



## yulilin3

mvndvm said:


> Best viewing area(s) for the Star Wars fireworks and when to get there are.....


http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
also for very last minutes spots you can go behind Center Stage in front of the Chinese Theater, it will be really close so you won't get to see the wide scope of the show but still a good place to see the projections on the Chinese Theater and fireworks


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed it.  Right that videos and pictures don't do this show justice?


Totally don't do it justice I think it's cause it's a 360 degree kinda experience. Even the trees behind u light up. It is deff an experience!


----------



## likesdisney

I know I'm probably the only one who doesn't understand this, so just clarifying this for my own sake.  How far in advance have they been releasing the dessert party dates?   Has there been a particular amount of days in advance they've been doing it?


----------



## Cluelyss

likesdisney said:


> I know I'm probably the only one who doesn't understand this, so just clarifying this for my own sake.  How far in advance have they been releasing the dessert party dates?   Has there been a particular amount of days in advance they've been doing it?


2-4 weeks lately.


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> I know I'm probably the only one who doesn't understand this, so just clarifying this for my own sake.  How far in advance have they been releasing the dessert party dates?   Has there been a particular amount of days in advance they've been doing it?


yeah, like @Cluelyss  not really a set amount. I'm thinking that they will wait a couple of days after July 10th, to see how the indoor dessert party works out, to release the dates for August


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  Still plenty of time since my trip isn't till October.  But I'll be checking often anyway lol.


----------



## Cluelyss

likesdisney said:


> Thanks.  Still plenty of time since my trip isn't till October.  But I'll be checking often anyway lol.


I am waiting for October as well. You'll see it here first once they are released, but likely won't be until early fall.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> the only difference with the rain moving the dessert party inside (which is what happened to you) is that they left the same size roped off outside, so they left  the size that would accommodate tables and dessert tables and drinks...with the new set up beginning July 10th I'm sure the outside roped off area will be smaller, so it might be harder to move around to find a better viewing spot.


Maybe, they roped it off after they moved it inside but I still don't see that being a problem since what you want to see is up, not out/down/straight. DGD has been with us for several HS dessert parties and we've never been at the rope, always back a few rows and viewing has never been an issue. People between you and the rope, or tables, makes no difference. The view wasn't blocked.


----------



## Iowamomof4

AngiTN said:


> Maybe, they roped it off after they moved it inside but I still don't see that being a problem since what you want to see is up, not out/down/straight. DGD has been with us for several HS dessert parties and we've never been at the rope, always back a few rows and viewing has never been an issue. People between you and the rope, or tables, makes no difference. The view wasn't blocked.



Does this include the new show or the previous one? My understanding is the view is more important with the new show, but I'd be happy if you've found the view not a problem with either one!


----------



## AngiTN

Iowamomof4 said:


> Does this include the new show or the previous one? My understanding is the view is more important with the new show, but I'd be happy if you've found the view not a problem with either one!


Both. The projections are still higher up, on the theater building. So you'll still see them fine. Viewing them is very different from a parade, where being at the rope is critical.


----------



## Marlyn

AngiTN said:


> Both. The projections are still higher up, on the theater building. So you'll still see them fine. Viewing them is very different from a parade, where being at the rope is critical.


Thank you! I was wondering about this. I have avoided all photos, videos or detailed reviews as I want to experience it with no expectations when I go on July 16! So, I'm glad to know that as long as I'm in roped off dessert party spot I will see fine.


----------



## kandb

I know there is the star wars ride, fireworks and dessert party that are all star wars related.  Is there anything else for my sons to see?  Do we need appointments or reservations for the other stuff?


----------



## J and R's mom

kandb said:


> I know there is the star wars ride, fireworks and dessert party that are all star wars related.  Is there anything else for my sons to see?  Do we need appointments or reservations for the other stuff?



My DD(11) LOVES Star Wars...especially BB8. Before our May trip I had heard mention of the new Star Wars Launch Bay (right past Little Mermaid show). We weren't sure what to expect, but went anyway. It was a HOOT!  We all LOVED it. It was fun to wander around and see the different items they had in there. Plus, right before we were about to enter, CMs came through moving us to the side. A few moments later the Storm Troopers came marching by in formation. That made my DD's day. Plus, we are Disney Chase holders and did the Kylo Ren meet-and-greet (which is in that building and is AWESOME!)

We plan on doing it all again when we go back in November.

ETA: No appointments/reservations needed for launch bay.


----------



## Iowamomof4

kandb said:


> I know there is the star wars ride, fireworks and dessert party that are all star wars related.  Is there anything else for my sons to see?  Do we need appointments or reservations for the other stuff?



You might want to bring some little trinkets to trade with the jawas. I hear they like shiny things (like fake coins and things from the dollar store).


----------



## Cluelyss

kandb said:


> I know there is the star wars ride, fireworks and dessert party that are all star wars related.  Is there anything else for my sons to see?  Do we need appointments or reservations for the other stuff?


Inside Launch Bay you can meet Kylo Ren and Chewbacca. There is also a stage show performed several times daily, and the Captain Phasma March. Check out the first post in this thread for times and additional info. @yulilin3 does a great job keeping all the details current!


----------



## Corey127




----------



## yulilin3

kandb said:


> I know there is the star wars ride, fireworks and dessert party that are all star wars related.  Is there anything else for my sons to see?  Do we need appointments or reservations for the other stuff?


Star Wars Things to do at DHS:
Jedi Training: you do have to sign up for this, first thing in the morning head to the Indiana Jones gift shop (between 50s Prime Time and Indiana Jones show and you can sign up to fight Vader or the 7th Sister. (if you want more details on this let us know)
Build a Lightsaber: you can do this inside Tattooine Traders (star Tours gift shop) or at Disney Springs also you can Build a Droid
Launch Bay: detailed info on first page
Watch Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away Show on Center Stage, it's presented  several times a day (info on first page)
Watch Imperial March lead by Captain Phasma several times a day info on first page
Watch Path of a Jedi 10 minute movie, theater in Between the Hyperion Theater and Star Tours
Ride Star Tours
Watch the nighttime spectacular Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

OT question for @yulilin3 --Over on the restaurant board there is talk of Club Villain returning, someone saw it pop up in DME and someone else said that they saw where they are doing auditions for male characters in the show. Have you heard any of this?   

I'm going to be so broke if this comes back...already booked the MNSSHP dessert party, want to book Star Wars dessert party and if Club Villian pops up that will be a 3rd extra for us.


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Stitch said:


> OT question for @yulilin3 --Over on the restaurant board there is talk of Club Villain returning, someone saw it pop up in DME and someone else said that they saw where they are doing auditions for male characters in the show. Have you heard any of this?
> 
> I'm going to be so broke if this comes back...already booked the MNSSHP dessert party, want to book Star Wars dessert party and if Club Villian pops up that will be a 3rd extra for us.


they are looking for male singers for Club Villain https://disneyauditions.com/audition-calendar/
other than that I haven't seen anything Club Villain being mentioned on the HUB


----------



## yulilin3

From @bluezy 
We saw the SW Fireworks/show last week and really liked it (though we never saw the old one so we can't compare). One night we did an Illuminations cruise and our captain asked if we wanted to go over and watch the Star Wars fireworks after Illuminations. Of course we said "yes"! We could see the high fireworks and hear the music from the boat but we couldn't really see any of the projections or the laser portion of the show. We thought the fireworks had some very unique elements/designs. We went to DHS the next night and staked out a spot in the courtyard in front of the Chinese Theater so that we could see the projections and lower fireworks/lasers. Wow....what a difference. We thought the show was amazing (and I'm not even a Star Wars fan...haven't seen any of the movies). That show is definitely designed to be seen from that vantage point. Some of our party watched it from the front of the park and they weren't as impressed because they couldn't see a lot of the elements. When watching it from the courtyard, we realized that the actual fireworks portion of the show is non-essential and the critical portion is actually being able to see the projections, lasers, etc. (at least in our opinion). And I can tell you that those pillars of fire are unbelievably hot!!! We were nowhere close to them but could feel the intense heat the second they ignited.


----------



## goofynut41

This may have already been asked but is the fireworks going to continue? I noticed the park hours were closing at 8:00 in Sept. WE was hoping to see the new fireworks...


----------



## yulilin3

goofynut41 said:


> This may have already been asked but is the fireworks going to continue? I noticed the park hours were closing at 8:00 in Sept. WE was hoping to see the new fireworks...


Hours will probably change. They've been updating the schedules only a month in advance. The show should still be happening. They just built the infrastructure for it, and it's a hit so I don't think they would get rid of it anytime soon


----------



## Karla07559

Can I just vent for a second about how frustrating it is that wdw expects us to plan our trip 180 days in andvance with ADRs and then cement it in stone pretty much 60 days out with FP+ but then doesn't finalize their schedule until sometimes weeks before. 

That being said how is everyone planning their DHS day or days for after July when times have very obviously not been finalized? My trip isn't until December but currently the hours posted show the park closing at 7 pm and no SW fireworks. I'm planning on the assumption that this will change. 

For my last night I had booked ohana at 8:40 pm to see holiday wishes from there hopefully. Wishes had originally been scheduled for 9:30 pm when I booked but then changed to 10 pm. I am now considering cancelling this not because of the time change but because it's the only other night I can see the fireworks at DHS and I'm considering a dessert party pending the changes that move the party to the launch bay. This is a Friday night so it's a pretty safe bet there will be fireworks at DHS.

Currently I have a full day planned at DHS including a Fantasmic dining package at Minnie's Holiday Dine. Option number 2 would be to change this to just a regular ADR and after dinner stake out a spot for the fireworks and skip Fantasmic. The reason this is plan B is that I'm a huge Fantasmic fan it gives me all the Disney feels. However I'm a DL native and this is my first time at WDW I have heard the show is not as great as DL but that it is essentially the same. I'm sure that I will enjoy both but something feels very wrong about going to Disney and not seeing Fantasmic. Another problem is that this is a Tuesday and if they aren't running fireworks shows every night Tuesday might be a day they skip.

Any suggestions or votes for plan A or B are appreciated. Obviously the other option is to leave things as they are now and not watch the SW fireworks. This idea doesn't kill me because I'm not the hugest SW fan but also kinda stinks since it does seem like a great show.


----------



## yulilin3

Karla07559 said:


> Can I just vent for a second about how frustrating it is that wdw expects us to plan our trip 180 days in andvance with ADRs and then cement it in stone pretty much 60 days out with FP+ but then doesn't finalize their schedule until sometimes weeks before.
> 
> That being said how is everyone planning their DHS day or days for after July when times have very obviously not been finalized? My trip isn't until December but currently the hours posted show the park closing at 7 pm and no SW fireworks. I'm planning on the assumption that this will change.
> 
> For my last night I had booked ohana at 8:40 pm to see holiday wishes from there hopefully. Wishes had originally been scheduled for 9:30 pm when I booked but then changed to 10 pm. I am now considering cancelling this not because of the time change but because it's the only other night I can see the fireworks at DHS and I'm considering a dessert party pending the changes that move the party to the launch bay. This is a Friday night so it's a pretty safe bet there will be fireworks at DHS.
> 
> Currently I have a full day planned at DHS including a Fantasmic dining package at Minnie's Holiday Dine. Option number 2 would be to change this to just a regular ADR and after dinner stake out a spot for the fireworks and skip Fantasmic. The reason this is plan B is that I'm a huge Fantasmic fan it gives me all the Disney feels. However I'm a DL native and this is my first time at WDW I have heard the show is not as great as DL but that it is essentially the same. I'm sure that I will enjoy both but something feels very wrong about going to Disney and not seeing Fantasmic. Another problem is that this is a Tuesday and if they aren't running fireworks shows every night Tuesday might be a day they skip.
> 
> Any suggestions or votes for plan A or B are appreciated. Obviously the other option is to leave things as they are now and not watch the SW fireworks. This idea doesn't kill me because I'm not the hugest SW fan but also kinda stinks since it does seem like a great show.


what are your dates for Dece,ber. Maybe we can figure out the park hours from previous years. I understand your frustration


----------



## Karla07559

yulilin3 said:


> what are your dates for Dece,ber. Maybe we can figure out the park hours from previous years. I understand your frustration


I'm going December 5th through the 10th each of those being travel days... We have 4 day park hoppers. This is the current plan.

The 6th is DHS Fantasmic at 7 pm and then hop over to Epcot for illuminations at 9:30 and pm EMH
The 7th is AK am and MK pm since it's the only non party day and we need to see wishes
The 8th is MK am and AK pm (hoping light crowds at MK since it's a party day and that RoL is up and running)
The 9th is Epcot am and dinner at ohana 

Originally I didn't know about the SW fireworks so if the hopping to Epcot for illuminations didn't work the first night I would cancel ohana so we could see it on the 9th. I took a look at last years hours when I planned but last year there was no scheduled fireworks only Fantasmic. 
At this point I'm fully aware that I'm going to have to choose between these night time shows I don't want to be that person that leaves something early to make it to something else and ends up enjoying neither.


----------



## yulilin3

Karla07559 said:


> I'm going December 5th through the 10th each of those being travel days... We have 4 day park hoppers. This is the current plan.
> 
> The 6th is DHS Fantasmic at 7 pm and then hop over to Epcot for illuminations at 9:30 and pm EMH
> The 7th is AK am and MK pm since it's the only non party day and we need to see wishes
> The 8th is MK am and AK pm (hoping light crowds at MK since it's a party day and that RoL is up and running)
> The 9th is Epcot am and dinner at ohana
> 
> Originally I didn't know about the SW fireworks so if the hopping to Epcot for illuminations didn't work the first night I would cancel ohana so we could see it on the 9th. I took a look at last years hours when I planned but last year there was no scheduled fireworks only Fantasmic.
> At this point I'm fully aware that I'm going to have to choose between these night time shows I don't want to be that person that leaves something early to make it to something else and ends up enjoying neither.


really hard to predict because that's usually slower season. The only thing I can say is keep your ADRs and plans as they are and then be flexible to move them around if you really want to see the SWaGS show. They could extend the hours to 8pm and then do F! at 7pm and SWaGS at 8pm or 7:45pm. But there really is no way of knowing. Sorry


----------



## ninafeliz

Karla07559 said:


> Can I just vent for a second about how frustrating it is that wdw expects us to plan our trip 180 days in andvance with ADRs and then cement it in stone pretty much 60 days out with FP+ but then doesn't finalize their schedule until sometimes weeks before.
> 
> That being said how is everyone planning their DHS day or days for after July when times have very obviously not been finalized? My trip isn't until December but currently the hours posted show the park closing at 7 pm and no SW fireworks. I'm planning on the assumption that this will change.
> 
> For my last night I had booked ohana at 8:40 pm to see holiday wishes from there hopefully. Wishes had originally been scheduled for 9:30 pm when I booked but then changed to 10 pm. I am now considering cancelling this not because of the time change but because it's the only other night I can see the fireworks at DHS and I'm considering a dessert party pending the changes that move the party to the launch bay. This is a Friday night so it's a pretty safe bet there will be fireworks at DHS.
> 
> Currently I have a full day planned at DHS including a Fantasmic dining package at Minnie's Holiday Dine. Option number 2 would be to change this to just a regular ADR and after dinner stake out a spot for the fireworks and skip Fantasmic. The reason this is plan B is that I'm a huge Fantasmic fan it gives me all the Disney feels. However I'm a DL native and this is my first time at WDW I have heard the show is not as great as DL but that it is essentially the same. I'm sure that I will enjoy both but something feels very wrong about going to Disney and not seeing Fantasmic. Another problem is that this is a Tuesday and if they aren't running fireworks shows every night Tuesday might be a day they skip.
> 
> Any suggestions or votes for plan A or B are appreciated. Obviously the other option is to leave things as they are now and not watch the SW fireworks. This idea doesn't kill me because I'm not the hugest SW fan but also kinda stinks since it does seem like a great show.



I have been lurking on this thread waiting for August dessert party dates to be announced, and I just had to come out to say that I could not agree with you more!!!!!  I personally think that planning what park I want to be in on what days 6 months in advance is ridiculous, let alone what restaurant I want to eat in and when.  Then they made it so you have to (or can) plan what rides you want to ride when 2 months in advance.  But it's their ballgame so I have adapted to doing it their way.  But I think they should have to play by the same rules for the most part.  It seems as if they used to more, and now they are changing things much more last minute and even adding whole events (like this dessert party, the show that actually never made it (ROL), DAH, EMM, etc) at less than 60 days, let alone 180!  It is frustrating, and infuriating when I'm in the wrong mood!  I want to snag a dessert party in August, and I assume I will be able to, but why can they add it less than 30 days out if I had to book my lunch 5 months ago and my rides 1 month ago?  Sorry, jumping on your rant!

As for your dilemma, I'm afraid I'm not much help.  I personally would do the Star Wars dessert party one night and see Holiday wishes another, keeping Ohana since 10:00 fireworks and an 8:40 reservation should time it out fine.  If you're done just watch from down near the beach, but I bet you won't be done.  I've seen fantasmic a lot, holiday wishes is limited, and Star Wars dessert party is new.  However, in your case if I were you I would really want to see our fantasmic and compare, even if DL is supposed to be better.  So I'm no help unless there is some way to do Star Wars and fantasmic in the same night.  I don't know if that will be possible in Dec, maybe people on this thread who know a ton more than I do can help with that.


----------



## MonaMN

Karla07559 said:


> Can I just vent for a second about how frustrating it is that wdw expects us to plan our trip 180 days in andvance with ADRs and then cement it in stone pretty much 60 days out with FP+ but then doesn't finalize their schedule until sometimes weeks before.
> 
> That being said how is everyone planning their DHS day or days for after July when times have very obviously not been finalized? My trip isn't until December but currently the hours posted show the park closing at 7 pm and no SW fireworks. I'm planning on the assumption that this will change.
> 
> For my last night I had booked ohana at 8:40 pm to see holiday wishes from there hopefully. Wishes had originally been scheduled for 9:30 pm when I booked but then changed to 10 pm. I am now considering cancelling this not because of the time change but because it's the only other night I can see the fireworks at DHS and I'm considering a dessert party pending the changes that move the party to the launch bay. This is a Friday night so it's a pretty safe bet there will be fireworks at DHS.
> 
> Currently I have a full day planned at DHS including a Fantasmic dining package at Minnie's Holiday Dine. Option number 2 would be to change this to just a regular ADR and after dinner stake out a spot for the fireworks and skip Fantasmic. The reason this is plan B is that I'm a huge Fantasmic fan it gives me all the Disney feels. However I'm a DL native and this is my first time at WDW I have heard the show is not as great as DL but that it is essentially the same. I'm sure that I will enjoy both but something feels very wrong about going to Disney and not seeing Fantasmic. Another problem is that this is a Tuesday and if they aren't running fireworks shows every night Tuesday might be a day they skip.
> 
> Any suggestions or votes for plan A or B are appreciated. Obviously the other option is to leave things as they are now and not watch the SW fireworks. This idea doesn't kill me because I'm not the hugest SW fan but also kinda stinks since it does seem like a great show.


We are going late November/early December.  I have purposely scheduled ADRs for breakfast and lunch so we have flexibility for evening shows.  We have park hoppers, so we will just go where we need to go.


----------



## Takket

"*Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular: *Nightly starting June 17th at 9:45pm until July 2nd.
*July *3rd on at 9:30pm schedule is out until July 31st (updated June 22)"

So does this only run through July 31st? Or have they just not added times yet for dates after July? I'm going Sept 6-10


----------



## yulilin3

Takket said:


> "*Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular: *Nightly starting June 17th at 9:45pm until July 2nd.
> *July *3rd on at 9:30pm schedule is out until July 31st (updated June 22)"
> 
> So does this only run through July 31st? Or have they just not added times yet for dates after July? I'm going Sept 6-10


They've been adding the show on a monthly basis.  So,  for now,  wet only have his until July 31st. I expect that august times will update mid July


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> From @bluezy
> We saw the SW Fireworks/show last week and really liked it (though we never saw the old one so we can't compare). One night we did an Illuminations cruise and our captain asked if we wanted to go over and watch the Star Wars fireworks after Illuminations. Of course we said "yes"! We could see the high fireworks and hear the music from the boat but we couldn't really see any of the projections or the laser portion of the show. We thought the fireworks had some very unique elements/designs. We went to DHS the next night and staked out a spot in the courtyard in front of the Chinese Theater so that we could see the projections and lower fireworks/lasers. Wow....what a difference. We thought the show was amazing (and I'm not even a Star Wars fan...haven't seen any of the movies). That show is definitely designed to be seen from that vantage point. Some of our party watched it from the front of the park and they weren't as impressed because they couldn't see a lot of the elements. When watching it from the courtyard, we realized that the actual fireworks portion of the show is non-essential and the critical portion is actually being able to see the projections, lasers, etc. (at least in our opinion). And I can tell you that those pillars of fire are unbelievably hot!!! We were nowhere close to them but could feel the intense heat the second they ignited.


Yep, I have said the exact things about this new show. Without the projections there is not much point to the show. The show IS the projections, the fireworks and lasers just accentuate them.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> And now the spot I got. I could've gotten there 5 minutes before the show and had the same view, only about 15 people were watching from here.
> Make sure you can see the sky inbetween the Chinese theater roof, the sky area in the middle of this pic. You'll see why when the fireworks come up
> 
> this spot if you are coming last minute. If you have time to watch watch from in front of Center Stage by the tape to get a better feel for the wide scope of this show.



So what is your opinion on standing here if you only have 1 chance to see the show? It looks so close, like you'd loose about half the impact. Could it possibly be a great spot to watch a 2nd time? Sort of like how if you have 2 chances to see Wishes it is good to watch once from the front of the castle and once from the back but if you only have 1 chance you need to be in the front, so you can see Celebrate the Magic too


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's great that Characters will be a part of it!
> 
> I am confused by the beginning though - how can you enter the dessert party 75 minutes before fireworks but only check in 1 hour prior to fireworks ... do they mean 1 hour prior to the listed party time?


I am confused by this too. I've read through from what I can tell, there is no clarification. Any guesses beyond they meant check in 1 hour before the party start time, like they currently do?



yulilin3 said:


> Ok, so now I'm thinking where will the put the tables. Obvious and cooler choice would be in the cantina area of LB. But if there are day guest still there that's not practical. Another area would be the current game room. It's been completely empty last couple of times I've been there and Disney Infinity is no more so they could take all the games out and do it there. Not sure if there's enough space for all the tables plus food.
> The third option would be in the lower area, next to Kylo Ren's meet  and greet...and now I want to go on the 10th...


They could always just close off an area in the LB, no? I mean, it's not like they have such a huge crowd in there that many would complain about an area being closed off.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

When does the new, indoor dessert party start?  I am curious to hear how it goes since I booked the dessert party for late July.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I am confused by this too. I've read through from what I can tell, there is no clarification. Any guesses beyond they meant check in 1 hour before the party start time, like they currently do?
> 
> 
> They could always just close off an area in the LB, no? I mean, it's not like they have such a huge crowd in there that many would complain about an area being closed off.


They can only close off certain parts of LB because there's only one way to get to the exit. So for example they couldn't do it at the Cantina area because everyone has to walk through there to exit. That's why I though the game room would be a good spot or the downstairs empty space by Kylo Ren's meet and greet.


----------



## weskbob

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> When does the new, indoor dessert party start?  I am curious to hear how it goes since I booked the dessert party for late July.


July 10.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> So what is your opinion on standing here if you only have 1 chance to see the show? It looks so close, like you'd loose about half the impact. Could it possibly be a great spot to watch a 2nd time? Sort of like how if you have 2 chances to see Wishes it is good to watch once from the front of the castle and once from the back but if you only have 1 chance you need to be in the front, so you can see Celebrate the Magic too


If you only have 1 chance to see this show and have time, grab the spot by the tape in front of Center Stage. If you have 1 chance and no time to grab a spot early this is the best spot. From in front of the Chinese theater you do lose the wide scope of the show but you can clearly see the projections on the Chinese Theater and on the left side screen. Also you can clearly see the fireworks and the lasers. You do lose some of the side fireworks if you don't turn around.


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> When does the new, indoor dessert party start?  I am curious to hear how it goes since I booked the dessert party for late July.


July 10th


----------



## AThrillingChase

My poor, poor credit card. My condo reno is coming along but it has been so stressful and my small place is full of crud for at least another week until my family comes out to install my new foor - so I lost my mind momentarily and, well, my brother and I arrive Sat morning 

Even though I was just there 2 1/2 months ago for the dark side race, I am so excited!! Cant wait to check out the new show. And we got an amazing rate at Coronado for the weekend. If anyone is on the fence, check out their AP rates! Coronado was 145 and Wilderness lodge 229!

Also, is the backlot express still the best spot for any SW themed-ish food? I miss that rebel hangar so much!!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> My poor, poor credit card. My condo reno is coming along but it has been so stressful and my small place is full of crud for at least another week until my family comes out to install my new foor - so I lost my mind momentarily and, well, my brother and I arrive Sat morning
> 
> Even though I was just there 2 1/2 months ago for the dark side race, I am so excited!! Cant wait to check out the new show. And we got an amazing rate at Coronado for the weekend. If anyone is on the fence, check out their AP rates! Coronado was 145 and Wilderness lodge 229!
> 
> Also, is the backlot express still the best spot for any SW themed-ish food? I miss that rebel hangar so much!!


the only thing SW related left is the Darth Vader waffles and the Royal Guard hamburger and BB8 Cupcake
They have the Vader and BB8 cupcakes at Starbucks. They got rid of the Chewie cupcake


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> the only thing SW related left is the Darth Vader waffles and the Royal Guard hamburger and BB8 Cupcake
> They have the Vader and BB8 cupcakes at Starbucks. They got rid of the Chewie cupcake



why - were those cupcakes too chewy?


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> the only thing SW related left is the Darth Vader waffles and the Royal Guard hamburger and BB8 Cupcake
> They have the Vader and BB8 cupcakes at Starbucks. They got rid of the Chewie cupcake



I never got to try the Chewie cupcake It looked so good too. I hate peanuts, so Vader is out. The BB8 cupcake is ok, but I like the BB8 rice krispy treat better. They still have those, right? Are there any SW light up drink things anymore? I thought Brown Derby Lounge had some, but it's been a while. DLR really got a much better selection of SW food than WDW. I have been watching the DIS DLR videos, and all of the yummy SW food was making me so jealous.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Oh, the lack of SW food makes me sad. We never made it down in time to try anything. I know they have a few things still, but the Chewie cupcake would have been fun to try. Maybe they'll introduce some new things in the lead-up to Rogue One? We'll be there after Thanksgiving, so that would be about the right time for that. I can always hope, right?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I never got to try the Chewie cupcake It looked so good too. I hate peanuts, so Vader is out. The BB8 cupcake is ok, but I like the BB8 rice krispy treat better. They still have those, right? Are there any SW light up drink things anymore? I thought Brown Derby Lounge had some, but it's been a while. DLR really got a much better selection of SW food than WDW. I have been watching the DIS DLR videos, and all of the yummy SW food was making me so jealous.


Yeah they still have the BB8 crispy treats. I've seen people walking around with the light up x wing


----------



## JeninTexas

We did the dessert party on Monday, and I thought I would share our observations because maybe they will be helpful to those doing the party soon. First, they decided that the party would be held indoors because there was a chance of rain that evening. It never did rain, but they made the decision to move it inside well in advance of the party. We saw CMs taping the viewing area off around 7 pm and asked them where the check in area would be. They told us the party would be held in the Disney Junior theatre and that we could check in over there. We went over and were told that we could check in around 7:30, but that no one would be admitted to the party area until 8:30. Sure enough, no one was allowed in until 8:30 on the dot. This is actually good, because there is no need to check in early to get a good table. You are inside and all the tables are the same. It does not matter what table you get.

We were told that the CMs would take people to the viewing area around 9:30. We didn't wait that long, and left the party around 9:20 and were admitted into the viewing area and staked out our spot on the front rope near the center. There were probably about 15 people that left early and got their spot in the viewing area. The vast majority of guests waited to be led over, and they were right before the fireworks began.

For us, it was important to be in front because my little boy would have had trouble seeing over anyone standing in front of him. Even though the dessert party viewing area is great, there is a walkway in front of you, and a big group of people are allowed to congregate in front of that walkway. CMs were working very hard to keep the walkway clear, but there were still guests arguing with them and not wanting to move. We saw the CMs having to get a supervisor or security person to come and move some unruly guests that refused to move out of the walkway after being told several times.

My son complained about not being able to see everything over the crowd in front, but still, I feel the view is great. This is definitely what you are paying for, because IMO, the food served was not very good. There are several desserts, but none were all that great. There are a few savory choices as well, but nothing you could make a meal off of, so be advised that you will probably want to have an early dinner and not rely on the dessert party food for a meal.

The show itself was awesome! I loved it. Disney did a great job with this. I felt there were plenty of fireworks and the projections and music were great! By far one of the best Disney shows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JeninTexas said:


> We did the dessert party on Monday, and I thought I would share our observations because maybe they will be helpful to those doing the party soon. First, they decided that the party would be held indoors because there was a chance of rain that evening. It never did rain, but they made the decision to move it inside well in advance of the party. We saw CMs taping the viewing area off around 7 pm and asked them where the check in area would be. They told us the party would be held in the Disney Junior theatre and that we could check in over there. We went over and were told that we could check in around 7:30, but that no one would be admitted to the party area until 8:30. Sure enough, no one was allowed in until 8:30 on the dot. This is actually good, because there is no need to check in early to get a good table. You are inside and all the tables are the same. It does not matter what table you get.
> 
> We were told that the CMs would take people to the viewing area around 9:30. We didn't wait that long, and left the party around 9:20 and were admitted into the viewing area and staked out our spot on the front rope near the center. There were probably about 15 people that left early and got their spot in the viewing area. The vast majority of guests waited to be led over, and they were right before the fireworks began.
> 
> For us, it was important to be in front because my little boy would have had trouble seeing over anyone standing in front of him. Even though the dessert party viewing area is great, there is a walkway in front of you, and a big group of people are allowed to congregate in front of that walkway. CMs were working very hard to keep the walkway clear, but there were still guests arguing with them and not wanting to move. We saw the CMs having to get a supervisor or security person to come and move some unruly guests that refused to move out of the walkway after being told several times.
> 
> My son complained about not being able to see everything over the crowd in front, but still, I feel the view is great. This is definitely what you are paying for, because IMO, the food served was not very good. There are several desserts, but none were all that great. There are a few savory choices as well, but nothing you could make a meal off of, so be advised that you will probably want to have an early dinner and not rely on the dessert party food for a meal.
> 
> The show itself was awesome! I loved it. Disney did a great job with this. I felt there were plenty of fireworks and the projections and music were great! By far one of the best Disney shows.




Thanks for your write up and good tip about heading out a little early to get a spot you want 

Bummer about the food not being better - hopefully there are at least a few things we like.  Our plan is to get apps and stuff from the Brown Derby Lounge area for a light/early dinner before this

did you try the drinks?  just wondering your thought on them ... not to sound like a lush or anything but the fact drinks were included was also a motivating factor for me in doing the party


----------



## cvjpirate

I enjoyed the drinks and they were a little strong, not complaining,  3 and I was little buzzed.


----------



## JeninTexas

I think your plan about eating at the Brown Derby for an early dinner is a great one. We had what was probably our best meal of the trip there. I did get one of the drinks. It was lemonade with vodka. I am not a big drinker though and I thought it was way too strong. I know this is probably a plus for most people though. My opinions of the drinks are probably not the best just because I don't appreciate them as much as others would. There were two drinks stations and there never appeared to be a line at either one. The bartenders were friendly, and in hindsight, I probably should have just selected another drink. They had a really good blood orange drink  (I had it with no alcohol, but I think it could be served with rum). Also, they had another drink with Baileys. There was also one other drink. I'm not sure what it was. I think something with Jim Beam. Sorry I can't be more helpful about the alcohol portion of the party. I think that if you like drinks, there would be much more value in this party. I was primarily paying for the view.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

bilnsheldodisney said:


> why - were those cupcakes too chewy?



maybe they will replace it with a sandwich wookie.  (yes, i am literally cracking myself up - hope i made someone else giggle too.)


----------



## Skywise

Any star wars glo-cubes still being sold at DHS?  (X-wings, Deathstars?)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Any star wars glo-cubes still being sold at DHS?  (X-wings, Deathstars?)


I have seen people walking around with the xwing one. Not sure where you buy it, I'm assuming the Brown Derby lounge


----------



## DVC4US

Skywise said:


> Any star wars glo-cubes still being sold at DHS?  (X-wings, Deathstars?)



I was just there 2 weeks ago and the Brown Derby outside bar had the Millienum Falcon and the Death Star - not sure about X-wing.


----------



## Candycane83

Are the fireworks schedule out for after July already? 
Anyone has any guesses what time fireworks will be in December? Will it be an everyday thing?


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> Are the fireworks schedule out for after July already?
> Anyone has any guesses what time fireworks will be in December? Will it be an everyday thing?


The schedule has been coming out only a few weeks before the first of every month.  So,  for now,  we only have the schedule until July 31st.
It should continue on nightly


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule has been coming out only a few weeks before the first of every month.  So,  for now,  we only have the schedule until July 31st.
> It should continue on nightly


Thank you @yulilin3


----------



## AngiTN

We ate a big lunch and have no problem making the dessert party savory options our dinner. They are very good, especially the c3po crackers and the olive cheese sabers

And I can't think of any dessert at WDW better than that loaded cookie bread pudding concoction. 

We've done every dessert party Disney has and the offerings at this one are head and shoulders better than the others.


----------



## soniam

AngiTN said:


> We ate a big lunch and have no problem making the dessert party savory options our dinner. They are very good, especially the c3po crackers and the olive cheese sabers
> 
> And I can't think of any dessert at WDW better than that loaded cookie bread pudding concoction.
> 
> We've done every dessert party Disney has and the offerings at this one are head and shoulders better than the others.



Of the current dessert parties, I agree that this one has the best food and drink, including the desserts, not to mention that the show, at least the previous one, is head and shoulders above the others. I thought Wishes was really bland. I really liked the first incarnation of the Illuminations one the best, where they sautéed churros and donuts in liquor and had great coffee desserts; however, I don't think it's like that at all now.


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> really hard to predict because that's usually slower season. The only thing I can say is keep your ADRs and plans as they are and then be flexible to move them around if you really want to see the SWaGS show. They could extend the hours to 8pm and then do F! at 7pm and SWaGS at 8pm or 7:45pm. But there really is no way of knowing. Sorry


if they do this what time would the party start? i'm getting so confused (same time frame, I think this is probably the most likely scenario - last year they closed the park at 8 with a second F! show starting at 8:30.  That would be nice if they did the fireworks on the schedule of the second F! from last year).


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not from this country and is the first time I've heard the phrase "head and shoulders" thanks for educating me


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> if they do this what time would the party start? i'm getting so confused (same time frame, I think this is probably the most likely scenario - last year they closed the park at 8 with a second F! show starting at 8:30.  That would be nice if they did the fireworks on the schedule of the second F! from last year).


The dessert party usually starts 75 minutes before the fireworks


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not from this country and is the first time I've heard the phrase "head and shoulders" thanks for educating me




It basically means tall, which I guess they equate with better


----------



## TexasPrincess1

JeninTexas said:


> We did the dessert party on Monday, and I thought I would share our observations because maybe they will be helpful to those doing the party soon. First, they decided that the party would be held indoors because there was a chance of rain that evening. It never did rain, but they made the decision to move it inside well in advance of the party. We saw CMs taping the viewing area off around 7 pm and asked them where the check in area would be. They told us the party would be held in the Disney Junior theatre and that we could check in over there. We went over and were told that we could check in around 7:30, but that no one would be admitted to the party area until 8:30. Sure enough, no one was allowed in until 8:30 on the dot. This is actually good, because there is no need to check in early to get a good table. You are inside and all the tables are the same. It does not matter what table you get.
> 
> We were told that the CMs would take people to the viewing area around 9:30. We didn't wait that long, and left the party around 9:20 and were admitted into the viewing area and staked out our spot on the front rope near the center. There were probably about 15 people that left early and got their spot in the viewing area. The vast majority of guests waited to be led over, and they were right before the fireworks began.
> 
> For us, it was important to be in front because my little boy would have had trouble seeing over anyone standing in front of him. Even though the dessert party viewing area is great, there is a walkway in front of you, and a big group of people are allowed to congregate in front of that walkway. CMs were working very hard to keep the walkway clear, but there were still guests arguing with them and not wanting to move. We saw the CMs having to get a supervisor or security person to come and move some unruly guests that refused to move out of the walkway after being told several times.
> 
> My son complained about not being able to see everything over the crowd in front, but still, I feel the view is great. This is definitely what you are paying for, because IMO, the food served was not very good. There are several desserts, but none were all that great. There are a few savory choices as well, but nothing you could make a meal off of, so be advised that you will probably want to have an early dinner and not rely on the dessert party food for a meal.
> 
> The show itself was awesome! I loved it. Disney did a great job with this. I felt there were plenty of fireworks and the projections and music were great! By far one of the best Disney shows.


What time would u suggest lining up? Does it matter?


----------



## yulilin3

TexasPrincess1 said:


> What time would suggest lining up? Does it matter?


When are you doing the party?  If it's after July 10th it won't matter cause the party is inside and you don't need to get there early to get a good table


----------



## TexasPrincess1

July 4th


----------



## TexasPrincess1

My logic is that DHS will be slightly less crazy than MK and Epcot for fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

TexasPrincess1 said:


> July 4th


Get in line by 7:30pm


----------



## TexasPrincess1

Th


yulilin3 said:


> Get in line by 7:30pm


Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not from this country and is the first time I've heard the phrase "head and shoulders" thanks for educating me


LOL... I speak Southern which is a whole different language all by itself


----------



## Dream big

LvsTnk said:


> Booked for the 24th and super excited. Thank you all for your input on this thread @yulilin3, I have appreciated every bit of information shared!
> 
> For us this is an amazing change just to be inside and not have to check in so early, the rest is just a bonus whatever it turns out to be. When we did the Frozen dessert party last summer it was held on the Indiana Jones stage because of rain and then we walked over with drinks to the same viewing area. I am hoping it will be like that.


We will be there on the 24th too! See you there


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a story about how reaching out for help can improve your Disney experience. Safety precautions are put in place for the enjoyment of everyone but if you ever feel that something needs a second look don't hesitate to ask for a manager, or like in this case, go to Guest Relations. Here's the story, I omitted the names of the CM and guest involved:
_
Recently, a young Guest  really wanted to do Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, but was initially unable to answer the safety questions. the guest is autistic and is relatively quiet around new people. His mom was very upset that he could not do the show without answering the questions, so she went to Guest Relations. 

Guest Relations reached out to Guest Experience Manager, who immediately went to speak to the Guest.

After talking things through, the Guest Experience Manager took the family up to the Jedi Training stage. he kindly spoke to the young guest and asked him all of the safety questions again and got the appropriate answers from him, which meant the young guest was able to join the next class of Jedi Training.

The Guest Experience Manager stayed at the stage to watch the entire show and to make sure everything went well. During the show the character performer, who was the apprentice for the 10:40 a.m. show, never left the young guest's  side. She had no knowledge of anything that had happened with him up until this point; she independently recognized that he needed a little extra attention.

She helped him with each instruction that was given and the young guest  made it through the entire show. Afterwards, the family asked if they could personally thank Nedress and the apprentice. Both performers agreed without hesitation to take pictures with the young guest  and meet the family. By this point, the young guest's mom was in tears for making this experience possible for him._


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a story about how reaching out for help can improve your Disney experience. Safety precautions are put in place for the enjoyment of everyone but if you ever feel that something needs a second look don't hesitate to ask for a manager, or like in this case, go to Guest Relations. Here's the story, I omitted the names of the CM and guest involved:
> _
> Recently, a young Guest  really wanted to do Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, but was initially unable to answer the safety questions. the guest is autistic and is relatively quiet around new people. His mom was very upset that he could not do the show without answering the questions, so she went to Guest Relations.
> 
> Guest Relations reached out to Guest Experience Manager, who immediately went to speak to the Guest.
> 
> After talking things through, the Guest Experience Manager took the family up to the Jedi Training stage. he kindly spoke to the young guest and asked him all of the safety questions again and got the appropriate answers from him, which meant the young guest was able to join the next class of Jedi Training.
> 
> The Guest Experience Manager stayed at the stage to watch the entire show and to make sure everything went well. During the show the character performer, who was the apprentice for the 10:40 a.m. show, never left the young guest's  side. She had no knowledge of anything that had happened with him up until this point; she independently recognized that he needed a little extra attention.
> 
> She helped him with each instruction that was given and the young guest  made it through the entire show. Afterwards, the family asked if they could personally thank Nedress and the apprentice. Both performers agreed without hesitation to take pictures with the young guest  and meet the family. By this point, the young guest's mom was in tears for making this experience possible for him._


I'm in tears myself!! What a great story.


----------



## LvsTnk

Dream big said:


> We will be there on the 24th too! See you there



I think there will be a few of us there looks like!


----------



## AThrillingChase

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for your write up and good tip about heading out a little early to get a spot you want
> 
> Bummer about the food not being better - hopefully there are at least a few things we like.  Our plan is to get apps and stuff from the Brown Derby Lounge area for a light/early dinner before this
> 
> did you try the drinks?  just wondering your thought on them ... not to sound like a lush or anything but the fact drinks were included was also a motivating factor for me in doing the party





AngiTN said:


> We ate a big lunch and have no problem making the dessert party savory options our dinner. They are very good, especially the c3po crackers and the olive cheese sabers
> 
> And I can't think of any dessert at WDW better than that loaded cookie bread pudding concoction.
> 
> We've done every dessert party Disney has and the offerings at this one are head and shoulders better than the others.



I agree, I don't generally eat large meals so I was plenty full at the party in April. I actually mostly took the desserts with me because I couldn't eat them all. And with the heat, I DEF can't eat very much. The drinks were fabulous. I can't remember the name, but they had some green cocktail that we kept getting. I want to say jedi something...ETA "jakku juicy cocktail"

I wish they would switch out the Chewie cup souvenier, then I might just book it again!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a story about how reaching out for help can improve your Disney experience. Safety precautions are put in place for the enjoyment of everyone but if you ever feel that something needs a second look don't hesitate to ask for a manager, or like in this case, go to Guest Relations. Here's the story, I omitted the names of the CM and guest involved:
> _
> Recently, a young Guest  really wanted to do Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, but was initially unable to answer the safety questions. the guest is autistic and is relatively quiet around new people. His mom was very upset that he could not do the show without answering the questions, so she went to Guest Relations.
> 
> Guest Relations reached out to Guest Experience Manager, who immediately went to speak to the Guest.
> 
> After talking things through, the Guest Experience Manager took the family up to the Jedi Training stage. he kindly spoke to the young guest and asked him all of the safety questions again and got the appropriate answers from him, which meant the young guest was able to join the next class of Jedi Training.
> 
> The Guest Experience Manager stayed at the stage to watch the entire show and to make sure everything went well. During the show the character performer, who was the apprentice for the 10:40 a.m. show, never left the young guest's  side. She had no knowledge of anything that had happened with him up until this point; she independently recognized that he needed a little extra attention.
> 
> She helped him with each instruction that was given and the young guest  made it through the entire show. Afterwards, the family asked if they could personally thank Nedress and the apprentice. Both performers agreed without hesitation to take pictures with the young guest  and meet the family. By this point, the young guest's mom was in tears for making this experience possible for him._




I had a similar experience several years ago with my nephew who was allowed to participate even though he was significantly older than the others and also ASD.  It was an amzing experience that I will be forever grateful for!  I went to guest services to let them about the cast members who made this magical opportunity possible.  I was told that their special assistance would be noted and they would receive recognition.  I subsequently made several more visits to guest services in other parks th personally let them know about cast members who went above and beyond to make our visits magical.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lsdolphin said:


> I had a similar experience several years ago with my nephew who was allowed to participate even though he was significantly older than the others and also ASD.  It was an amzing experience that I will be forever grateful for!  I went to guest services to let them about the cast members who made this magical opportunity possible.  I was told that their special assistance would be noted and they would receive recognition.  I subsequently made several more visits to guest services in other parks th personally let them know about cast members who went above and beyond to make our visits magical.



Very nice story

Just a note that one trip I didn't get a chance to stop by guest services but did send an e-mail to them after about a CM thy went above and beyond and got a message back saying they would make a note


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a story about how reaching out for help can improve your Disney experience. Safety precautions are put in place for the enjoyment of everyone but if you ever feel that something needs a second look don't hesitate to ask for a manager, or like in this case, go to Guest Relations. Here's the story, I omitted the names of the CM and guest involved:
> _
> Recently, a young Guest  really wanted to do Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, but was initially unable to answer the safety questions. the guest is autistic and is relatively quiet around new people. His mom was very upset that he could not do the show without answering the questions, so she went to Guest Relations.
> 
> Guest Relations reached out to Guest Experience Manager, who immediately went to speak to the Guest.
> 
> After talking things through, the Guest Experience Manager took the family up to the Jedi Training stage. he kindly spoke to the young guest and asked him all of the safety questions again and got the appropriate answers from him, which meant the young guest was able to join the next class of Jedi Training.
> 
> The Guest Experience Manager stayed at the stage to watch the entire show and to make sure everything went well. During the show the character performer, who was the apprentice for the 10:40 a.m. show, never left the young guest's  side. She had no knowledge of anything that had happened with him up until this point; she independently recognized that he needed a little extra attention.
> 
> She helped him with each instruction that was given and the young guest  made it through the entire show. Afterwards, the family asked if they could personally thank Nedress and the apprentice. Both performers agreed without hesitation to take pictures with the young guest  and meet the family. By this point, the young guest's mom was in tears for making this experience possible for him._



What a beautiful experience they all had! I'm sure those CM's who took pictures afterward will also carry this day with them for a long time to come. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Iowamomof4

AThrillingChase said:


> I agree, I don't generally eat large meals so I was plenty full at the party in April. I actually mostly took the desserts with me because I couldn't eat them all. And with the heat, I DEF can't eat very much. The drinks were fabulous. I can't remember the name, but they had some green cocktail that we kept getting. I want to say jedi something...ETA "jakku juicy cocktail"
> 
> *I wish they would switch out the Chewie cup souvenier, then I might just book it again!*



I agree! I wish they had 2 or 3 choices instead of just the one. It would be cool if they had Chewie and Boba Fett or something like that.


----------



## HatboxHaint

Iowamomof4 said:


> I agree! I wish they had 2 or 3 choices instead of just the one. It would be cool if they had Chewie and Boba Fett or something like that.



I would go if they had a JarJar cup...just sayin


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I must admit that we weren't fans of the Chewie stein.  With 6 of us going, I'd also love something more pack-able!!


----------



## ninafeliz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I must admit that we weren't fans of the Chewie stein.  With 6 of us going, I'd also love something more pack-able!!



I agree!  The stein seems rather useless as an actual drink holder, doesn't stack, and doesn't fit in a suitcase easily.  I somehow managed to get our 4 home, just because I can't not take something we paid for .  Now we're going to get 4 more in August if all goes as planned.  I really wish they would change it out, or something!


----------



## AngiTN

I didn't bother with my Chewie Stein on the last trip. We have so many already.
DH gave his to a kid on the bus. She had a blankie with her and promptly put Chewie to bed. It was quite cute


----------



## jlundeen

ninafeliz said:


> I agree!  The stein seems rather useless as an actual drink holder, doesn't stack, and doesn't fit in a suitcase easily.  I somehow managed to get our 4 home, just because I can't not take something we paid for .  Now we're going to get 4 more in August if all goes as planned.  I really wish they would change it out, or something!


I'd love a storm trooper or Vader one!  Or even R2 or C3PO...


----------



## Iowamomof4

AngiTN said:


> I didn't bother with my Chewie Stein on the last trip. We have so many already.
> DH gave his to a kid on the bus. She had a blankie with her and promptly put Chewie to bed. It was quite cute



Oh my gosh, that is adorable!


----------



## Iowamomof4

jlundeen said:


> I'd love a storm trooper or Vader one!  Or even R2 or C3PO...



I'm not picky, anything would be more than welcome! OTOH, with the other dessert parties you don't get any sort of keepsake (unless I'm mistaken), so I don't want to seem like I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth or anything (there's another phrase for you, @yulilin3  ).


----------



## AngiTN

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh my gosh, that is adorable!


It really was. It struck me that from now on I'm getting the stein and gifting it to someone on the way back.


----------



## j2thomason

TheMaxRebo said:


> Very nice story
> 
> Just a note that one trip I didn't get a chance to stop by guest services but did send an e-mail to them after about a CM thy went above and beyond and got a message back saying they would make a note


You can also send a tweet to @WDWtoday and give cast member compliments. I did this once and they printed my tweet, gave it to the cast member and took a picture to send back to me in a tweet. It was a great way to know that the cast member got the #castcompliment.


----------



## disneymath

With 8 of us, multiple stein options would be great ... as it stands, assuming the party does happen for our August trip, some of our Chewies will likely be gifted instead of being lugged back to Canada!


----------



## LMO429

ON morning extra magic hours does the launch bay and meet and greet open at 8am???

can you fasts the meet and greets??


----------



## yulilin3

LMO429 said:


> ON morning extra magic hours does the launch bay and meet and greet open at 8am???
> 
> can you fasts the meet and greets??


yes Launch Bay is open for EMH, no there is no fp for the characters but you really don't need it. Chewie's line tops off at 30 min while Kylo's at 20min. You can basically walk into any meet with no wait if you go early in the morning or late in the evening


----------



## Mchurchill96

Considering the dessert party, but I'm unable to reserve for any date during our stay in August. Hmm...


----------



## Cluelyss

Mchurchill96 said:


> Considering the dessert party, but I'm unable to reserve for any date during our stay in August. Hmm...


It's only been released through 7/31 as of now.


----------



## Mchurchill96

Really hoping they at least extend the fireworks!


----------



## Music City Mama

I agree about the Chewie stein. We certainly don't need 4 -- I've been meaning to sell 2 on eBay, but I'm too lazy. On another note, why, why, why can't they also serve beer and wine?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

LvsTnk said:


> I think there will be a few of us there looks like!



July 24th?  That's my birthday!!  Have a drink for me!!


----------



## LvsTnk

My DH is from Chicago and Italian so our conversations get pretty interesting at times when my southern


bilnsheldodisney said:


> July 24th?  That's my birthday!!  Have a drink for me!!


Definatley!! Husbands is the day before so we will still be celebrating


----------



## yulilin3

Mchurchill96 said:


> Really hoping they at least extend the fireworks!


They will.  Patience young padawans


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> They will.  Patience young padawans



that is not one of my virtues!!   (love your new pic by the way)


----------



## Cynthiab

I've been eagerly stalking the Star Wars Rebels interactive adventure, which launched today!

http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...ctive-adventure.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=4#

But $500?!?!  Are you kidding?  And another $150 if I want my other child to participate?!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

that is RIdiculous


----------



## Marlyn

Cynthiab said:


> I've been eagerly stalking the Star Wars Rebels interactive adventure, which launched today!
> 
> http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...ctive-adventure.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=4#
> 
> But $500?!?!  Are you kidding?  And another $150 if I want my other child to participate?!


Yikes!! That's insane...


----------



## disneymath

Cynthiab said:


> I've been eagerly stalking the Star Wars Rebels interactive adventure, which launched today!
> 
> http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...ctive-adventure.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=4#
> 
> But $500?!?!  Are you kidding?  And another $150 if I want my other child to participate?!



Not even forwarding this link to the rest of the family ... no way, no how is this in the budget.  $500 is crazy ... and would be even if it did include admission to DHS and a FP to Star Tours.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> that is not one of my virtues!!   (love your new pic by the way)


Thank you


----------



## Lsdolphin

j2thomason said:


> You can also send a tweet to @WDWtoday and give cast member compliments. I did this once and they printed my tweet, gave it to the cast member and took a picture to send back to me in a tweet. It was a great way to know that the cast member got the #castcompliment.




What a great idea wish I had thought of that.


----------



## soniam

HatboxHaint said:


> I would go if they had a JarJar cup...just sayin



You and my son I am just not sure he is really my child


----------



## Nicholmom3

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Things to do at DHS:
> Jedi Training: you do have to sign up for this, first thing in the morning head to the Indiana Jones gift shop (between 50s Prime Time and Indiana Jones show and you can sign up to fight Vader or the 7th Sister. (if you want more details on this let us know)
> Build a Lightsaber: you can do this inside Tattooine Traders (star Tours gift shop) or at Disney Springs also you can Build a Droid
> Launch Bay: detailed info on first page
> Watch Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away Show on Center Stage, it's presented  several times a day (info on first page)
> Watch Imperial March lead by Captain Phasma several times a day info on first page
> Watch Path of a Jedi 10 minute movie, theater in Between the Hyperion Theater and Star Tours
> Ride Star Tours
> Watch the nighttime spectacular Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular.



I would  appreciate more info on the jedi training, any tips, and if it would be ok for a 9 year old or would he find it too young?


----------



## yulilin3

Nicholmom3 said:


> I would  appreciate more info on the jedi training, any tips, and if it would be ok for a 9 year old or would he find it too young?


JT is for kids 4 to 12 so 9 is a perfect age
You must be at the park early in the morning to sign up. Sign up in the Indiana Jones store between 50s Prime Time and the Indy show. They will give you a time slot to come back. Then at your time you go back and get ready. They give the kids a robe and directions about the show.
There are plenty of videos on youtube that show the whole training


----------



## luvpooh

I haven't been a reader of this thread until now; we just recently booked a trip for October. 

I know they haven't announced if/when the fireworks, or dessert party, will be held yet. I also know they haven't yet started holding the dessert party in the launch bay. That said, what are the perceived advantages or disadvantages of the party relocation? Does it still seems like a good idea to attend? I was under the impression that the way the party is now, you could still enjoy your food and drink during and after(?) the fireworks, is that correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

luvpooh said:


> I haven't been a reader of this thread until now; we just recently booked a trip for October.
> 
> I know they haven't announced if/when the fireworks, or dessert party, will be held yet. I also know they haven't yet started holding the dessert party in the launch bay. That said, what are the perceived advantages or disadvantages of the party relocation? Does it still seems like a good idea to attend? I was under the impression that the way the party is now, you could still enjoy your food and drink during and after(?) the fireworks, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Tgey service food until the fireworks start and then pack up evening pretty quickly,  you niggling be able to grab something during the show but not when it ends. 
Here are the pros and cons of moving the party inside,  in my opinion
Pros
Nice air conditioned area
No need to line up early for a good table
No melting darth vader cupcakes 
Star wars atmosphere and music
Cons
The roped off area will be smaller,  how much no one knows
It is good to have a table to lean on or as buffer
We will all be waiting for the reports from the 10th


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

If I had a dollar for every time the MDE app was down, I would be rich!


----------



## Mchurchill96

luvpooh said:


> I haven't been a reader of this thread until now; we just recently booked a trip for October.
> 
> I know they haven't announced if/when the fireworks, or dessert party, will be held yet.



And we're going to be there in just over a month. Anyone know when they'll let us know if the fireworks/dessert party will be extended through next month?


----------



## yulilin3

Mchurchill96 said:


> And we're going to be there in just over a month. Anyone know when they'll let us know if the fireworks/dessert party will be extended through next month?


They should release dates mid July.  I'm 99.9% sure they will both continue. Keep an eye on this thread I update the first page whenever new info is released


----------



## yulilin3

since I won't be near a computer all day tomorrow


----------



## laura428

yulilin3 said:


> Tgey service food until the fireworks start and then pack up evening pretty quickly,  you niggling be able to grab something during the show but not when it ends.
> Here are the pros and cons of moving the party inside,  in my opinion
> Pros
> Nice air conditioned area
> No need to line up early for a good table
> No melting darth vader cupcakes
> Star wars atmosphere and music
> Cons
> The roped off area will be smaller,  how much no one knows
> It is good to have a table to lean on or as buffer
> We will all be waiting for the reports from the 10th



Going to keep my eye on this one.  Almost pulled the trigger just now on ressies for the third week of July for DD and me, but it's tough to justify $138 unless it's just crazy awesome.  We saw the fireworks show back in April, before the changes, and had a fantastic view outside of 50s Prime Time Cafe.  But now, as it seems more of the show comes from the projections and less from the fireworks, I'm tempted to pay for a better view.  But $138.... ouch.


----------



## yulilin3

laura428 said:


> Going to keep my eye on this one.  Almost pulled the trigger just now on ressies for the third week of July for DD and me, but it's tough to justify $138 unless it's just crazy awesome.  We saw the fireworks show back in April, before the changes, and had a fantastic view outside of 50s Prime Time Cafe.  But now, as it seems more of the show comes from the projections and less from the fireworks, I'm tempted to pay for a better view.  But $138.... ouch.


It's a hard choice for sure. But yeah, the new show has the disadvantage that to properly enjoy it you have to be in front of the projection towers and  that's a more limited viewing space.
Convenience and peace of mind is key with this one. Instead of holding a spot for at least an hour and half in the sun and heat you can be enjoying some food in A/C knowing that you will still have a great spot to view the show...but the money involved is the big issue.
I guess this doesn't really help you at all


----------



## Missyrose

laura428 said:


> Going to keep my eye on this one.  Almost pulled the trigger just now on ressies for the third week of July for DD and me, but it's tough to justify $138 unless it's just crazy awesome.  We saw the fireworks show back in April, before the changes, and had a fantastic view outside of 50s Prime Time Cafe.  But now, as it seems more of the show comes from the projections and less from the fireworks, I'm tempted to pay for a better view.  But $138.... ouch.


As much as I can't wait to see the new show, it makes me really sad that it takes Echo Lake away as a viewing option. It's been my favorite for all the DHS fireworks shows in recent years.


----------



## yulilin3

Missyrose said:


> As much as I can't wait to see the new show, it makes me really sad that it takes Echo Lake away as a viewing option. It's been my favorite for all the DHS fireworks shows in recent years.


100% agree. Many, many memories from Echo Lake


----------



## laura428

yulilin3 said:


> It's a hard choice for sure. But yeah, the new show has the disadvantage that to properly enjoy it you have to be in front of the projection towers and  that's a more limited viewing space.
> Convenience and peace of mind is key with this one. Instead of holding a spot for at least an hour and half in the sun and heat you can be enjoying some food in A/C knowing that you will still have a great spot to view the show...but the money involved is the big issue.
> I guess this doesn't really help you at all



Convenience and peace of mind are big, honestly.  For those who have done the dinner party as it is now, is the view really worth it?  And if we pay, and then are escorted outside 15 minutes before showtime, do you think there's any chance we won't have a great view?  DD10 obviously won't be indulging in any of the drinks, and with me driving, I really won't be, either.  So we'd have to eat a LOT of cupcakes to justify that $138!  But this is a once in a lifetime trip for us, and she's an absolute Star Wars nut, so if it's worth the spend, I'll probably do it.


----------



## Takket

I saw the "old" fireworks in April. Have a wheelchair guest. The whole show was in the sky and people sat on the ground so there was no issue. Do people still sit on the ground for the new show? I heard there are many projections low on the theater and if people are standing the wheelchair guest won't be able to see.

Also, is there a handicap viewing area for the show? There was none in april but it wasn't really needed either.


----------



## yulilin3

laura428 said:


> Convenience and peace of mind are big, honestly.  For those who have done the dinner party as it is now, is the view really worth it?  And if we pay, and then are escorted outside 15 minutes before showtime, do you think there's any chance we won't have a great view?  DD10 obviously won't be indulging in any of the drinks, and with me driving, I really won't be, either.  So we'd have to eat a LOT of cupcakes to justify that $138!  But this is a once in a lifetime trip for us, and she's an absolute Star Wars nut, so if it's worth the spend, I'll probably do it.


I did it on the first night of the new show and is the best view available,  you get the whole scope of the show. You will not eat all that money in food but you can always bring a container and grab some things for snacks back at your room. 



Takket said:


> I saw the "old" fireworks in April. Have a wheelchair guest. The whole show was in the sky and people sat on the ground so there was no issue. Do people still sit on the ground for the new show? I heard there are many projections low on the theater and if people are standing the wheelchair guest won't be able to see.
> 
> Also, is there a handicap viewing area for the show? There was none in april but it wasn't really needed either.


You can't sit on the floor and see this show,  there's a lot of projections that you'll miss.  No wheel chair spots either unless they added it in this past week


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

Anyone doing the dessert party on the 7th plse say hi if you see us...love meeting other Dis'ers
DS will be wearing a black Kylo Ren T-shirt, and me a light blue Disney world shirt.
DS will have his Birthday button on


----------



## Takket

yulilin3 said:


> You can't sit on the floor and see this show,  there's a lot of projections that you'll miss.  No wheel chair spots either unless they added it in this past week



So does everyone stand then? And where do the projections occur? I thought they were on the Chinese Theater, so if you sat in front of the theater you'd see everything.


----------



## yulilin3

Takket said:


> So does everyone stand then? And where do the projections occur? I thought they were on the Chinese Theater, so if you sat in front of the theater you'd see everything.


Everyone stands.  The projections are on the Chinese Theatre and two side screens.  The show is wide,  you can sit right in front of the theater,  I actually took a short video from that spot and is a great spot but you'll miss the wideness of the show . Best spot to see everything is in front of center stage 0


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> They should release dates mid July.  I'm 99.9% sure they will both continue. Keep an eye on this thread I update the first page whenever new info is released



wait, wait, wait...you tell us and then you update the first page....right???


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> wait, wait, wait...you tell us and then you update the first page....right???


Yes. I write a regular post and then update first page


----------



## smec73

Is this something that will continue past summer? Or is this a seasonal fireworks so? Or nobody knows yet?


----------



## yulilin3

smec73 said:


> Is this something that will continue past summer? Or is this a seasonal fireworks so? Or nobody knows yet?


It should continue on,  I'm expecting at least until December.  They built infrastructure for the projectors, lasers,  fire,  plus a launch area for fireworks outside the park


----------



## TwingleMum

Does anyone have a photo of the Chewie Stein?


----------



## jlundeen

TwingleMum said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the Chewie Stein?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

bilnsheldodisney said:


> wait, wait, wait...you tell us and then you update the first page....right???





yulilin3 said:


> Yes. I write a regular post and then update first page



that's my girl.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> View attachment 179322 View attachment 179323 View attachment 179324


They should  serve "brains" (jello) and do a star wars Indiana Jones cross over


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> They should  serve "brains" (jello) and do a star wars Indiana Jones cross over


Mmm... Chilled wookie brains!


----------



## Skywise

T minus 12 hours... Hoping the rain holds off although the latest forecast looks better...


----------



## MonaMN

FYI - during the 4th of July live webcast of the fireworks, they also announced they would do a webcast of the Star Wars show on July 18 - in case anyone is interested in tuning in.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

yulilin3 said:


> Here's a story about how reaching out for help can improve your Disney experience. Safety precautions are put in place for the enjoyment of everyone but if you ever feel that something needs a second look don't hesitate to ask for a manager, or like in this case, go to Guest Relations. Here's the story, I omitted the names of the CM and guest involved:
> _
> Recently, a young Guest  really wanted to do Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, but was initially unable to answer the safety questions. the guest is autistic and is relatively quiet around new people. His mom was very upset that he could not do the show without answering the questions, so she went to Guest Relations.
> 
> Guest Relations reached out to Guest Experience Manager, who immediately went to speak to the Guest.
> 
> After talking things through, the Guest Experience Manager took the family up to the Jedi Training stage. he kindly spoke to the young guest and asked him all of the safety questions again and got the appropriate answers from him, which meant the young guest was able to join the next class of Jedi Training.
> 
> The Guest Experience Manager stayed at the stage to watch the entire show and to make sure everything went well. During the show the character performer, who was the apprentice for the 10:40 a.m. show, never left the young guest's  side. She had no knowledge of anything that had happened with him up until this point; she independently recognized that he needed a little extra attention.
> 
> She helped him with each instruction that was given and the young guest  made it through the entire show. Afterwards, the family asked if they could personally thank Nedress and the apprentice. Both performers agreed without hesitation to take pictures with the young guest  and meet the family. By this point, the young guest's mom was in tears for making this experience possible for him._


Wow! I love this story! I am hoping to find something that my ASD boy with a TON of anxiety and sensory issues can enjoy while on our trip this time. I will have to find something I think he will really respond to if given the chance! His sensory issues and and anxiety really hold him back, and he missed out on so much that I know he would love to do if the conditions were right.


----------



## Tia1977

Nothing of importance to add, love the Chewie stein...just obsessively waiting for Aug dessert parties to open up to grab one for 8/4. Ha, I know by now to "be patient", buutttt...just SOOO in reach since they stop end of July...come on Disney...just 4 more days after the current cut off...feels like an eternity lol...money waiting to spend...twiddling thumbs......can't wait for reviews from 7/10 and on...this is by far my favorite current thread!


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> Nothing of importance to add, love the Chewie stein...just obsessively waiting for Aug dessert parties to open up to grab one for 8/4. Ha, I know by now to "be patient", buutttt...just SOOO in reach since they stop end of July...come on Disney...just 4 more days after the current cut off...feels like an eternity lol...money waiting to spend...twiddling thumbs......can't wait for reviews from 7/10 and on...this is by far my favorite current thread!


Thank you.  I've always said our  SW family is the best.  I'll be at dhs on Sunday and will be giving live reports.  I'm not doing the party but I'll look at the set up inside launch bay and outside.


----------



## weskbob

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you.  I've always said our  SW family is the best.  I'll be at dhs on Sunday and will be giving live reports.  I'm not doing the party but I'll look at the set up inside launch bay and outside.


Fingers crossed for a good report as I'm doing the dessert party on Monday.


----------



## glvsav37

Tia1977 said:


> Nothing of importance to add, love the Chewie stein...just obsessively waiting for Aug dessert parties to *open up to grab one for 8/4*. Ha, I know by now to "be patient", buutttt...just SOOO in reach since they stop end of July...come on Disney...just 4 more days after the current cut off...feels like an eternity lol...money waiting to spend...twiddling thumbs......can't wait for reviews from 7/10 and on...this is by far my favorite current thread!



I'm waiting on the same day! Hope to breaking Vader cupcakes with you then!!

but seriously...I'm with you. I want to call a CM ands scream "JUST TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!" I can't understand how they can't be booking this for August yet??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

glvsav37 said:


> but seriously...I'm with you. I want to call a CM ands scream "JUST TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!" I can't understand how they can't be booking this for August yet??


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

glvsav37 said:


> I'm waiting on the same day! Hope to breaking Vader cupcakes with you then!!
> 
> but seriously...I'm with you. I want to call a CM ands scream "JUST TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!" I can't understand how they can't be booking this for August yet??



me too, me too!!!!


----------



## glvsav37

I sense a little Dessert Party DisMeet® on 8/4!!


----------



## yulilin3

Make sure, once you book your dessert party dates, to head over to the Roll Call thread and ask @soniam to add your name, then you will see how many Dissers are at the party.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

glvsav37 said:


> I sense a little Dessert Party DisMeet® on 8/4!!



aww - my *me too* was for "I want to call a CM and scream "JUST TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!" I can't understand how they can't be booking this for August yet??"  Wish I was going to be there August 4! Its August 10 for us.


----------



## Skywise

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Bwahahahahaha!
> View attachment 179638


I hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I hope you enjoyed the show.








(But I still like the original show better!   )

I managed to capture it with a 16mm lens but (as syndrome would say) it wasn't wide enough!!!!  I couldn't catch the side fireworks or the tree lights - MAYBE being back further and closer to the projection towers might be better for all future shooters (and if you had a monopod like I did on the table.   )


----------



## glvsav37

OK..so let me ask my SW friends here b/f bringing it to a general thread and starting a flame war. 

My daughter is 10...too tall/heavy to hold, but not tall enough to see over an adult yet. I'll be at the dessert party, but even still everything seems somewhat flat and the projections are more at eye level rather then up in the sky like a traditional fireworks show. 

We have a small, collapsible stool, prob about 10-11 inches high. So you think security allow me to bring that in (keep it folder flat in the stroller) so that she could get a slight boost for the show? 

I know there is a big debate of shoulders/no shoulders in these discussions. And i'll have my little guy who I'll have to hold for him to see, but i'm concerned about her. Again, not looking for a war, but I just want to give a kid an opportunity to see though all the adults.


----------



## MonaMN

glvsav37 said:


> OK..so let me ask my SW friends here b/f bringing it to a general thread and starting a flame war.
> 
> My daughter is 10...too tall/heavy to hold, but not tall enough to see over an adult yet. I'll be at the dessert party, but even still everything seems somewhat flat and the projections are more at eye level rather then up in the sky like a traditional fireworks show.
> 
> We have a small, collapsible stool, prob about 10-11 inches high. So you think security allow me to bring that in (keep it folder flat in the stroller) so that she could get a slight boost for the show?
> 
> I know there is a big debate of shoulders/no shoulders in these discussions. And i'll have my little guy who I'll have to hold for him to see, but i'm concerned about her. Again, not looking for a war, but I just want to give a kid an opportunity to see though all the adults.


No idea about security, but my two cents is that if she is not talker than an average adult, then that would be ok with me.  It is when kids are on shoulders and thus blocking everyone else of normal height that I get twitchy.


----------



## glvsav37

MonaMN said:


> No idea about security, but my two cents is that if she is not talker than an average adult, then that would be ok with me.  It is when kids are on shoulders and thus blocking everyone else of normal height that I get twitchy.



nope, it would put her at a normal adult shoulder height. 

I am well aware of the shoulders issues. I don't mind it while walking around. My little guy rides up there often (Its actually easier to carry him there), but if watching a show, unless we are well in the back, I transition him to on my hip or basket carry in front of my chest.


----------



## Mchurchill96

Also waiting for August dates to open. I'm on the fence about the dessert party. On one hand, we are a group of 6- 5 adults, pricewise, and one kiddo. That's a good chunk of change. In addition to the desserts, what else is going on during the party? I like the idea of having a guaranteed spot for the fireworks,  and yes, all of my family are SW fans, and this IS our 20th Anniversary trip. It probably won't take much, but someone sell me on booking the party, once it's available!


----------



## MonaMN

Mchurchill96 said:


> Also waiting for August dates to open. I'm on the fence about the dessert party. On one hand, we are a group of 6- 5 adults, pricewise, and one kiddo. That's a good chunk of change. In addition to the desserts, what else is going on during the party? I like the idea of having a guaranteed spot for the fireworks,  and yes, all of my family are SW fans, and this IS our 20th Anniversary trip. It probably won't take much, but someone sell me on booking the party, once it's available!


How hot will it be waiting out in the heat for a good spot?  The waiting inside - along with snacks, desserts and tasty beverages - are a pretty strong selling point.

We are going after Thanksgiving, and I am thinking about doing it on our last night (assuming it is offered then!) - in part as a fun way to end the trip, and in part so we don't have to worry about saving spots and can just pop over later/at party time (will likely be spending the rest of the day at MK).


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> OK..so let me ask my SW friends here b/f bringing it to a general thread and starting a flame war.
> 
> My daughter is 10...too tall/heavy to hold, but not tall enough to see over an adult yet. I'll be at the dessert party, but even still everything seems somewhat flat and the projections are more at eye level rather then up in the sky like a traditional fireworks show.
> 
> We have a small, collapsible stool, prob about 10-11 inches high. So you think security allow me to bring that in (keep it folder flat in the stroller) so that she could get a slight boost for the show?
> 
> I know there is a big debate of shoulders/no shoulders in these discussions. And i'll have my little guy who I'll have to hold for him to see, but i'm concerned about her. Again, not looking for a war, but I just want to give a kid an opportunity to see though all the adults.


Not sure about security.  I wouldn't mind at all. You may encounter a cm telling you to take her down of the stool for safety reasons but I doubt that will happen


----------



## disneymath

glvsav37 said:


> I'm waiting on the same day! Hope to breaking Vader cupcakes with you then!!
> 
> but seriously...I'm with you. I want to call a CM ands scream "JUST TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!" I can't understand how they can't be booking this for August yet??



Also waiting on the same day and itching to get it booked and paid already!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Such great information here, thank you!  I am torn.  After reading the in person comments with the new show I was planning on springing for the dessert party.  Now there is talk of CV being brought back.  We also love F! but would be willing to skip that.

I really wish Disney had just stuck with their FW show that could be seen and enjoyed in many different places.  With the new show, finding a strategy to get to just the right spot is annoying.  That area just doesn't have the capacity for such a show.  Disney knew the viewing would be difficult and there would be a large number of disappointed guests and they proceeded anyway.  

What is Disney doing?  Knowing that DHS may not be able to stand on its own with the attractions, they are trying to attract hoppers to the park at night?

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Candycane83

5DisneyNuts said:


> Such great information here, thank you!  I am torn.  After reading the in person comments with the new show I was planning on springing for the dessert party.  Now there is talk of CV being brought back.  We also love F! but would be willing to skip that.
> 
> I really wish Disney had just stuck with their FW show that could be seen and enjoyed in many different places.  With the new show, finding a strategy to get to just the right spot is annoying.  That area just doesn't have the capacity for such a show.  Disney knew the viewing would be difficult and there would be a large number of disappointed guests and they proceeded anyway.
> 
> What is Disney doing?  Knowing that DHS may not be able to stand on its own with the attractions, they are trying to attract hoppers to the park at night?
> 
> Sorry, rant over.


What's CV?


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Sorry, Club Villian


----------



## TheMaxRebo

5DisneyNuts said:


> Such great information here, thank you!  I am torn.  After reading the in person comments with the new show I was planning on springing for the dessert party.  Now there is talk of CV being brought back.  We also love F! but would be willing to skip that.
> 
> I really wish Disney had just stuck with their FW show that could be seen and enjoyed in many different places.  With the new show, finding a strategy to get to just the right spot is annoying.  That area just doesn't have the capacity for such a show.  Disney knew the viewing would be difficult and there would be a large number of disappointed guests and they proceeded anyway.
> 
> What is Disney doing?  Knowing that DHS may not be able to stand on its own with the attractions, they are trying to attract hoppers to the park at night?
> 
> Sorry, rant over.



it's especially surprising given that at Disneyland, with Disneyland Forever they made a point of having projections at various spots around the park so that you can view and enjoy the show from many areas to avoid over-congestion right in front of the castle.  Maybe that is something they could have done and have different projections elsewhere in the park to disperse the crowds a bit


----------



## yulilin3

5DisneyNuts said:


> Such great information here, thank you!  I am torn.  After reading the in person comments with the new show I was planning on springing for the dessert party.  Now there is talk of CV being brought back.  We also love F! but would be willing to skip that.
> 
> I really wish Disney had just stuck with their FW show that could be seen and enjoyed in many different places.  With the new show, finding a strategy to get to just the right spot is annoying.  That area just doesn't have the capacity for such a show.  Disney knew the viewing would be difficult and there would be a large number of disappointed guests and they proceeded anyway.
> 
> What is Disney doing?  Knowing that DHS may not be able to stand on its own with the attractions, they are trying to attract hoppers to the park at night?
> 
> Sorry, rant over.


I think DHS is standing pretty well on it's own with the attraction it has open. The launch pad had to move outside the park because of construction of the 2 new lands. The fireworks portion has to be smaller because of it. Not sure if you saw my review of the view from the area right in front of GMR, it's not a bad view, you lose the wideness of the show but still can see mostly all the elements. And the area is completely empty. I've seen it from this spot twice and it was only myself and maybe about 10 people


----------



## Tucker24

so did kylo ren replace darth mal now in training at DHS? Do they have all the same stuff at the launch pad since it's outside? my son has turned into a mega star wars fan so I hope to take advantage of EVERYTHING


----------



## Tucker24

Do you know if they offer Star Wars face painting options on non star wars weekends?


----------



## yulilin3

Tucker24 said:


> so did kylo ren replace darth mal now in training at DHS? Do they have all the same stuff at the launch pad since it's outside? my son has turned into a mega star wars fan so I hope to take advantage of EVERYTHING


Yes kylo replaced maul. Not sure what you mean about the launch pad.  On the first page of this thread you'll see everything dhs has to offer for the sw fan



Tucker24 said:


> Do you know if they offer Star Wars face painting options on non star wars weekends?


They still offer Darth Maul.  I think that's the only one.  I'll double check this weekend


----------



## gogo

I just booked this party yesterday for July l0th.  I kept waiting to book because I couldn't decide but finally just did it.  I was surprised that they still had availability this close to the date I was booking.


----------



## Maryemcd

THANK YOU for all those that have posted live reports and updates!  Can't wait to book this... anxiously awaiting dates to be available.


----------



## glvsav37

Tucker24 said:


> so did kylo ren replace darth mal now in training at DHS? Do they have all the same stuff at the launch pad since it's outside? my son has turned into a mega star wars fan so I hope to take advantage of EVERYTHING



I think the "Launch Pad" you are asking about is for the fireworks.  "Launch Bay" which is where all the SW stuff is and yes, everything is there. 

They moved the fireworks launching pad outside the park now b/c of the construction.


----------



## SPOERLX3

Any rumors floating around about the Star Wars fireworks sticking around into September-October?


----------



## yulilin3

SPOERLX3 said:


> Any rumors floating around about the Star Wars fireworks sticking around into September-October?


I expect this show to remain in place at least until the holiday season


----------



## Mchurchill96

yulilin3 said:


> I expect this show to remain in place at least until the holiday season



That's what I'm reading here. We're going next month, and I'm getting a little antsy waiting for the info and dates to open up!


----------



## yulilin3

Mchurchill96 said:


> That's what I'm reading here. We're going next month, and I'm getting a little antsy waiting for the info and dates to open up!


the schedule for each month has been updating mid month. So I'm expecting to have August hours by the end of next week


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Argh can the new location parties just go ahead and happen so I can read reviews already?!


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Argh can the new location parties just go ahead and happen so I can read reviews already?!


with the heat we've been having for the past week I think that moving the party inside is the BEST idea. It's been so horrible


----------



## MonaMN

yulilin3 said:


> I expect this show to remain in place at least until the holiday season


It better last until we get there after Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Candycane83

Wish they would just update everything after July10! All the way until 180!!!


----------



## Tia1977

Small questions really, and def not a deal breaker. It'd just help to know going in (and soothe impatience waiting to book for Aug lol)... For those who like adult beverages... I've tried to keep up with the thread, and noted reviews; but... #1 Any further input on the SW's drinks you liked best and why? (I typically shy away from sweet mixed drinks, but when in Rome lol...) #2 DH dislikes sweet mixed drinks to the point that SW's wouldn't even tempt him. I read the review of a man who was able to order Jack/Coke for the same reason (DH's go to is Rum/Diet Coke). For any who have ordered non SW's drinks, did it seem as though the bartenders were friendly/obliging; or did they seem put off? #3 Do the bartenders openly accept tips? (I'd def want to ensure I had cash if so). And feel free to judge me as a lush on this last one (not in everyday life, but hey-again in Rome, and not driving lol) #4 How big are the glasses they're served in? The small clear standard party wine size? (wondering if a bigger to go cup to combine more than one for fireworks after needs to accidentally find its way in my park bag) Thanks guys! Again, just small matters. But, it's the only dessert party we're doing that serves alcohol & more than likely; the only night we'll be drinking. (short trip for DD's surprise bday). I might just be a tad giddy over the opportunity to indulge


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> Small questions really, and def not a deal breaker. It'd just help to know going in (and soothe impatience waiting to book for Aug lol)... For those who like adult beverages... I've tried to keep up with the thread, and noted reviews; but... #1 Any further input on the SW's drinks you liked best and why? (I typically shy away from sweet mixed drinks, but when in Rome lol...) #2 DH dislikes sweet mixed drinks to the point that SW's wouldn't even tempt him. I read the review of a man who was able to order Jack/Coke for the same reason (DH's go to is Rum/Diet Coke). For any who have ordered non SW's drinks, did it seem as though the bartenders were friendly/obliging; or did they seem put off? #3 Do the bartenders openly accept tips? (I'd def want to ensure I had cash if so). And feel free to judge me as a lush on this last one (not in everyday life, but hey-again in Rome, and not driving lol) #4 How big are the glasses they're served in? The small clear standard party wine size? (wondering if a bigger to go cup to combine more than one for fireworks after needs to accidentally find its way in my park bag) Thanks guys! Again, just small matters. But, it's the only dessert party we're doing that serves alcohol & more than likely; the only night we'll be drinking. (short trip for DD's surprise bday). I might just be a tad giddy over the opportunity to indulge


My favorite drink from the dessert party is the “First Order Finale”(Blood Orange Lemonade with Coruba Coconut Rum)
a good pic of the size of the cups




tax and gratuity are included in the price, I haven't really paid attention if the bartenders are allowed to receive extra tips
if you haven't read this one, here's a review: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Tia1977 said:


> Small questions really, and def not a deal breaker. It'd just help to know going in (and soothe impatience waiting to book for Aug lol)... For those who like adult beverages... I've tried to keep up with the thread, and noted reviews; but... #1 Any further input on the SW's drinks you liked best and why? (I typically shy away from sweet mixed drinks, but when in Rome lol...) #2 DH dislikes sweet mixed drinks to the point that SW's wouldn't even tempt him. I read the review of a man who was able to order Jack/Coke for the same reason (DH's go to is Rum/Diet Coke). For any who have ordered non SW's drinks, did it seem as though the bartenders were friendly/obliging; or did they seem put off? #3 Do the bartenders openly accept tips? (I'd def want to ensure I had cash if so). And feel free to judge me as a lush on this last one (not in everyday life, but hey-again in Rome, and not driving lol) #4 How big are the glasses they're served in? The small clear standard party wine size? (wondering if a bigger to go cup to combine more than one for fireworks after needs to accidentally find its way in my park bag) Thanks guys! Again, just small matters. But, it's the only dessert party we're doing that serves alcohol & more than likely; the only night we'll be drinking. (short trip for DD's surprise bday). I might just be a tad giddy over the opportunity to indulge


I'm the driver for my family, so staying at Disney is the only time I drink. When my dr asks me how much I drink, I answer 1-2 a day for 2-3 days. She gets a good laugh. When in Rome! Hope you have a great stay and your daughter has a wonderful birthday!


----------



## capegirl

yulilin3 said:


> My favorite drink from the dessert party is the “First Order Finale”(Blood Orange Lemonade with Coruba Coconut Rum)
> a good pic of the size of the cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tax and gratuity are included in the price, I haven't really paid attention if the bartenders are allowed to receive extra tips
> if you haven't read this one, here's a review: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Just read the review, thanks for posting this. I had no idea this is what we signed up for. I was not expecting much beyond cupcakes and a few other treats. Wow, just wow. The drinks look awesome too!  I hope the new dessert party is just as good. We'll be there with bells on July 24th Can't wait!


----------



## Mchurchill96

yulilin3 said:


> My favorite drink from the dessert party is the “First Order Finale”(Blood Orange Lemonade with Coruba Coconut Rum)
> a good pic of the size of the cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tax and gratuity are included in the price, I haven't really paid attention if the bartenders are allowed to receive extra tips
> if you haven't read this one, here's a review: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...s-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Wow, that was a great and informative review! If the party is still pretty much as described,  then Disney-shut up and take my money! Lol


----------



## tinkerhon

Watching the fireworks now from POP --- saw them at DHS last night --- the Star Wars projections are amazing -- going back to see them at the park again tmw nite !!


----------



## yulilin3

Off Topic:
Star Wars Celebration Europe will be live streamed 
http://www.starwars.com/news/announcing-the-star-wars-show-live-at-celebration-europe


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like the July 10th party is sold out. Make sure to report back your personal reviews


----------



## aliceinwdw96

Hi everyone!! We will be attending the dessert party tonight. I'm getting conflicting info and looking for help- where and what time should we check in and where and what time do we stand in line to go into the party? It's hotter than Hades today and would like to limit the time in line, if possible. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

aliceinwdw96 said:


> Hi everyone!! We will be attending the dessert party tonight. I'm getting conflicting info and looking for help- where and what time should we check in and where and what time do we stand in line to go into the party? It's hotter than Hades today and would like to limit the time in line, if possible. Thanks!!


The party will start at 8:15pm
If it's raining or threatening of rain they will move the party to Disney Jr the check in will be there.  If not,  check in is across from the boat (Min and Bills)
You can get in line by 7:30pm, there are trees that will provide some shade.
Have fun


----------



## aliceinwdw96

yulilin3 said:


> The party will start at 8:15pm
> If it's raining or threatening of rain they will move the party to Disney Jr the check in will be there.  If not,  check in is across from the boat (Min and Bills)
> You can get in line by 7:30pm, there are trees that will provide some shade.
> Have fun


Thank you! So when we check in at 7:30, we stay there in a line to enter the party? Just making sure- Last year, it believe it was across from the Brown Derby.


----------



## yulilin3

aliceinwdw96 said:


> Thank you! So when we check in at 7:30, we stay there in a line to enter the party? Just making sure- Last year, it believe it was across from the Brown Derby.


You can check in,  get your wristbands and stay in line or come back later,  depending on the table you want. 
Last year one of the sww packages was by brown derby


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> They should release dates mid July.  I'm 99.9% sure they will both continue. Keep an eye on this thread I update the first page whenever new info is released[/QUOT





yulilin3 said:


> It looks like the July 10th party is sold out. Make sure to report back your personal reviews



Can't wait to hear details!!


----------



## aliceinwdw96

yulilin3 said:


> You can check in,  get your wristbands and stay in line or come back later,  depending on the table you want.
> Last year one of the sww packages was by brown derby


Oh ok. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## yulilin3

SWaGS times have been updated through Sept.5th. on the HUB Thank the Maker!!
August 1st through August 21st  at 9:30pm
August 22nd through Sept 5th at 8:45pm


----------



## Mchurchill96

Ok, kind of a random question.  I'm waiting for the dates to open for the dessert party in August, and the specific day I was planning on has park hours for DHS closing at 8:30 pm. Do they keep the park open longer just for the dessert party crowd or will they likely extend the park hours? Something else altogether?


----------



## yulilin3

From the HUB DHS closing hours are:
From August 1st until the 21st closing at 9:30pm
August 22nd until Sept. 5th closing at 9pm


----------



## yulilin3

Mchurchill96 said:


> Ok, kind of a random question.  I'm waiting for the dates to open for the dessert party in August, and the specific day I was planning on has park hours for DHS closing at 8:30 pm. Do they keep the park open longer just for the dessert party crowd or will they likely extend the park hours? Something else altogether?


see my post above. Dessert party details have not been released but they should come out soon.


----------



## Mchurchill96

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS times have been updated through Sept.5th. on the HUB Thank the Maker!!
> August 1st through August 21st  at 9:30pm
> August 22nd through Sept 5th at 8:45pm



Ok,still learning all the abbreviations...what is, and where do I find the HUB?


----------



## aliceinwdw96

Hi! Just an FYI - tonight's dessert party check in is in Disney Jr.


----------



## yulilin3

Mchurchill96 said:


> Ok,still learning all the abbreviations...what is, and where do I find the HUB?


I'm sorry
SWaGS Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular
HUB is an internal Cast Member site only website
times should be updated on the regular site tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

aliceinwdw96 said:


> Hi! Just an FYI - tonight's dessert party check in is in Disney Jr.


Have fun!!


----------



## yulilin3

1st page fireworks post has been updated to reflect the new times


----------



## Mchurchill96

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry
> SWaGS Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular
> HUB is an internal Cast Member site only website
> times should be updated on the regular site tomorrow


Thanks so much!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS times have been updated through Sept.5th. on the HUB Thank the Maker!!
> August 1st through August 21st  at 9:30pm
> August 22nd through Sept 5th at 8:45pm



yayyyyyyy!!! its almost time.  tomorrow is 32 days until I check in.


----------



## Mchurchill96

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yayyyyyyy!!! its almost time.  tomorrow is 32 days until I check in.



I'll get there a day ahead of you! See ya there- lol!


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

So they moved the party inside tonight to Disney junior. It's not raining but they said there is a chance, so we eat inside and they will escort us outside for the fireworks.


----------



## Corey127

Anyone know if August dessert parties will be announced tomorrow along with the new hours and show times?


----------



## yulilin3

Corey127 said:


> Anyone know if August dessert parties will be announced tomorrow along with the new hours and show times?


They've been announced a day or two after the new times for fireworks have been posted on the site. So I don't expect for them to be out tomorrow. But just keep an eye on this thread for them


----------



## Mchurchill96

I was just able to add SWaGS to my itinerary for August 9! Not the dessert party yet, but I'll keep checking there and here!


----------



## jediteacher

How long do the SW fireworks last?


----------



## Marlyn

yulilin3 said:


> with the heat we've been having for the past week I think that moving the party inside is the BEST idea. It's been so horrible





aliceinwdw96 said:


> Hi everyone!! We will be attending the dessert party tonight. I'm getting conflicting info and looking for help- where and what time should we check in and where and what time do we stand in line to go into the party? It's hotter than Hades today and would like to limit the time in line, if possible. Thanks!!



Getting anxious about the heat....and excited about my trip. Is it hotter than usual right now? I'm checking in early next week.


----------



## Dad_of_4_girls

First part of August is updated to show HS fireworks at 9:30 on most nights I checked


----------



## yulilin3

jediteacher said:


> How long do the SW fireworks last?


around 13 minutes


Marlyn said:


> Getting anxious about the heat....and excited about my trip. Is it hotter than usual right now? I'm checking in early next week.


It is hotter than usual, the thing is that we haven't had our regular afternoon rain to cool us down every day


----------



## yulilin3

Mchurchill96 said:


> I was just able to add SWaGS to my itinerary for August 9! Not the dessert party yet, but I'll keep checking there and here!





Dad_of_4_girls said:


> First part of August is updated to show HS fireworks at 9:30 on most nights I checked


yep, all updated all the way through Sept. 5th https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-spectacular/
As usual the first page has also been updated to reflect these times


----------



## BookGirl305

q


----------



## soniam

Marlyn said:


> Getting anxious about the heat....and excited about my trip. Is it hotter than usual right now? I'm checking in early next week.



We arrive in Orlando in a day shy of 2 weeks Luckily, it's hotter than perdition and humid in Austin, so the weather may not bother me as much Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## yulilin3

BookGirl305 said:


> Any additional info on August Fantasmic?


9pm until August 21st then 8:30 until September 5th


----------



## Marlyn

yulilin3 said:


> around 13 minutes
> 
> It is hotter than usual, the thing is that we haven't had our regular afternoon rain to cool us down every day





soniam said:


> We arrive in Orlando in a day shy of 2 weeks Luckily, it's hotter than perdition and humid in Austin, so the weather may not bother me as much Hope you have a good trip.



I'm coming from Vancouver and we aren't used to the humidity at all. Unfortunately summer is the only time for us to go due to my sons university and competition schedule. We always have a great time and we go for 2 weeks, so no need to commando the parks.


----------



## BookGirl305

q


----------



## jediteacher

yulilin3 said:


> around 13 minutes
> 
> It is hotter than usual, the thing is that we haven't had our regular afternoon rain to cool us down every day



Thanks for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

Marlyn said:


> I'm coming from Vancouver and we aren't used to the humidity at all. Unfortunately summer is the only time for us to go due to my sons university and competition schedule. We always have a great time and we go for 2 weeks, so no need to commando the parks.


Try to plan for outdoor things in the morning and indoor things in the afternoon.  Take lots of breaks inside gift shops and restaurants,  remember to eat and the most important one of all, drink water all day long.  Have water with you at all times and drink often


----------



## yulilin3

An advisory on the HUB was up this morning just talking about the new location for the dessert party. Nothing new other than to mention that Launch Bay will be open for everyone until park closing time and that the dessert party will be located on the bottom part by the stairs of the Cantina. So that would be the area to the right of the Kylo Ren meet and greet by the large display of Rey, BB8 and Rey's Speeder.


----------



## Marlyn

yulilin3 said:


> Try to plan for outdoor things in the morning and indoor things in the afternoon.  Take lots of breaks inside gift shops and restaurants,  remember to eat and the most important one of all, drink water all day long.  Have water with you at all times and drink often



Will do!! And I'm so glad the dessert party has been moved indoors!


----------



## GillianP1301

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS times have been updated through Sept.5th. on the HUB Thank the Maker!!
> August 1st through August 21st  at 9:30pm
> August 22nd through Sept 5th at 8:45pm



Thanks for the update!  Getting close to being able to book my August date!

For an 8:45 SWaGS start, what time should I expect the dessert party start?  Is it an hour before?


----------



## yulilin3

GillianP1301 said:


> Thanks for the update!  Getting close to being able to book my August date!
> 
> For an 8:45 SWaGS start, what time should I expect the dessert party start?  Is it an hour before?


75 minutes before the fireworks start, so 7:30pm


----------



## Dolby1000

I have one day, Aug 6 to visit Disney and I'm going to the Studios, I've got to see this Fireworks show!  Will check back to see if they open up that Dessert Party, so excited, I was pretty sure I was going to miss all this Star Wars entertainment.  I will practically park myself at Star Tours pretty much all day until I see most/all of the different adventures!  Have FastPass+ for Star Tours, Twilight Zone and Rock 'N Roll Coaster, three of the best rides at Disney!!  (Not a big Toy Story Mania fan - there, I said it)


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Is SWaGS not happening at HS after September 5th or is it just not on the calendar yet? We will be down there 9/23-9/26 and I was trying to plan to see the fireworks but there's nothing there


----------



## yulilin3

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Is SWaGS not happening at HS after September 5th or is it just not on the calendar yet? We will be down there 9/23-9/26 and I was trying to plan to see the fireworks but there's nothing there


Not on the calendar yet
This is the first time in a very long time that they update dates this far in advance


----------



## glvsav37

yulilin3 said:


> 9pm until August 21st then 8:30 until September 5th



are they not doing a 2nd Fantastic anymore in the summer? I remember there always being 2 last time we were there (2 summers ago). 

Or is the SW fireworks supposed to replace the 'entertainment' of a 2nd show?


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> are they not doing a 2nd Fantastic anymore in the summer? I remember there always being 2 last time we were there (2 summers ago).
> 
> Or is the SW fireworks supposed to replace the 'entertainment' of a 2nd show?


It doesn't look like they will be adding a 2nd F! Unless they change the closing times again


----------



## glvsav37

yulilin3 said:


> It doesn't look like they will be adding a 2nd F! Unless they change the closing times again



I got an email today saying that my 8 - 8:30pm fast pass for RnR got changed to 8 - 9:00pm so I was hoping they were extending the hours....but it looks like from your post earlier that it is really only until 9:30pm


----------



## DisneyDebbie

I have a quick question. Is there any chance they have some days with no fireworks (like they did in June)? or because it's posted officially, August is all set for daily fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyDebbie said:


> I have a quick question. Is there any chance they have some days with no fireworks (like they did in June)? or because it's posted officially, August is all set for daily fireworks.


Fireworks everyday unless they cancel it the day of because of weather or tech problems


----------



## cheerupem0kidx0x

So if F! is at 830 and SWaGS is at 845 on the same night how does that work? I guess there is no way to see both of them?? We are going Sept 5th and that's how it looks from what I have seen.


----------



## yulilin3

cheerupem0kidx0x said:


> So if F! is at 830 and SWaGS is at 845 on the same night how does that work? I guess there is no way to see both of them?? We are going Sept 5th and that's how it looks from what I have seen.


Yeah,  no way to do both on the same night,  unless they extend closing hours and add a second Fantasmic


----------



## HubbDave

Just watched a live stream of the show from the dessert party

All I can say is Wow!

And please open up August!


----------



## CheriePenguin

glvsav37 said:


> I got an email today saying that my 8 - 8:30pm fast pass for RnR got changed to 8 - 9:00pm so I was hoping they were extending the hours....but it looks like from your post earlier that it is really only until 9:30pm


I didn't realize that this ever happened!  How often and for what reason would they change your scheduled fast passes?  How far in advance does that happen, and do they take into account other fast pass times you have?


----------



## yulilin3

CheriePenguin said:


> I didn't realize that this ever happened!  How often and for what reason would they change your scheduled fast passes?  How far in advance does that happen, and do they take into account other fast pass times you have?


in this case it's because they changed the closing time to 9:00pm, so they just added the regular 30 hour to make it an hour fp.
They can change fp because a ride has to go under refurb for whatever reason or, as we saw with the old fireworks, they have to close certain attractions earlier than expected.
This doesn't happen often. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## soniam

Has anyone else read this? It says that there will be R2D2 cupcakes, flatbreads, and dips. Those seem to be new. I wonder if that's true. I guess we will find out tomorrow.

http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/07/08/star-wars-galactic-spectacular-dessert-party-new-location/


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Has anyone else read this? It says that there will be R2D2 cupcakes, flatbreads, and dips. Those seem to be new. I wonder if that's true. I guess we will find out tomorrow.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/07/08/star-wars-galactic-spectacular-dessert-party-new-location/


I have not read anything about these new items.


----------



## HatboxHaint

Hopefully I am not opening myself up to too much criticism here but my wife was wondering if Disney would reduce the price for an adult if that adult could prove that are medically unable to eat very much sugar and in general consume more food than a child could?


----------



## Missyrose

HatboxHaint said:


> Hopefully I am not opening myself up to too much criticism here but my wife was wondering if Disney would reduce the price for an adult if that adult could prove that are medically unable to eat very much sugar and in general consume more food than a child could?


I highly doubt it. Just like the character meal buffets, you're paying for the experience as much as the food. I know people who can't eat at all (including one with a feeding tube) and they are still forced to pay full price for character meals.


----------



## HatboxHaint

Missyrose said:


> I highly doubt it. Just like the character meal buffets, you're paying for the experience as much as the food. I know people who can't eat at all (including one with a feeding tube) and they are still forced to pay full price for character meals.


Yeah that's about what I figured.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

HatboxHaint said:


> Hopefully I am not opening myself up to too much criticism here but my wife was wondering if Disney would reduce the price for an adult if that adult could prove that are medically unable to eat very much sugar and in general consume more food than a child could?



Considering they charge the adult price for a child between 10-20, yet they are not allowed to drink any of the alcohol I doubt they'd agree with your reasoning in regards to sugar.


----------



## glvsav37

CheriePenguin said:


> I didn't realize that this ever happened!  How often and for what reason would they change your scheduled fast passes?  How far in advance does that happen, and do they take into account other fast pass times you have?


 right, as @yulilin3 said, the change was to actually extend my FP window now that the park hours were extended. It wasn't so much of a 'change' as more of a "extended" 

When I booked it, i thought it was odd that they only gave us a 1/2 hour window to begin with


----------



## LauraLap

HatboxHaint said:


> Hopefully I am not opening myself up to too much criticism here but my wife was wondering if Disney would reduce the price for an adult if that adult could prove that are medically unable to eat very much sugar and in general consume more food than a child could?


No way.  My daughter is 10 and eats like a bird.  They wouldn't budge on her paying adult prices in January.


----------



## McKelly

So, are these fireworks going to become permanent?  I am reading done at the end of the year, but why would they do that when they are going to construct a whole new Star Wars area?


----------



## DVC4US

McKelly said:


> So, are these fireworks going to become permanent?  I am reading done at the end of the year, but why would they do that when they are going to construct a whole new Star Wars area?



Where are you reading done at the end of the year?  Considering the expense for the towers and screens, I don't see this only being around for a few months.  Now they might change the content some, and it might not play every night in the slower months but I would think that some kind of Star Wars show will be around for a while.  Just my opinion.


----------



## cmarsh31

Thanks for all the info - we're traveling in Feb. We've done the Wishes Dessert party and really want to do the Star Wars one this time!


----------



## HubbDave

Still nothing for August

Disney, if you are reading this, I'm ready to fork over $498

Please open the dates


----------



## Tia1977

HubbDave said:


> Still nothing for August
> 
> Disney, if you are reading this, I'm ready to fork over $498
> 
> Please open the dates



AMEN!!! Stalking daily...


----------



## Mchurchill96

HubbDave said:


> Still nothing for August
> 
> Disney, if you are reading this, I'm ready to fork over $498
> 
> Please open the dates



Ditto that! I'm looking at about  $400 for our family, but it is a 20th anniversary trip!


----------



## yulilin3

August hasn't posted on the hub yet for the dessert party.  I'm checking every day for you guys as well


----------



## HubbDave

HubbDave said:


> Still nothing for August
> 
> Disney, if you are reading this, I'm ready to fork over $498
> 
> Please open the dates



Oops.  Did the math wrong

$492...lol


----------



## HatboxHaint

LauraLap said:


> No way.  My daughter is 10 and eats like a bird.  They wouldn't budge on her paying adult prices in January.


Well, I wasn't talking about the 10 is adult at Disney issue. I was talking about a medical condition but I feel your pain on that too.


----------



## Candycane83

Looking forward to reviews from tonight's party!!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

anxiously awaiting reviews from tonight's indoor party!!


----------



## yulilin3

Here at Launch bay,  they are setting up in the lower area by rey and bb8 display.  I'm getting pictures.  Will report back once the whole area is set up


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Here at Launch bay,  they are setting up in the lower area by rey and bb8 display.  I'm getting pictures.  Will report back once the whole area is set up



great - you are THE best!


----------



## yulilin3

The ropes outside are set up.  
Smaller area than before and they are leaving the entire front of the area roped off for wheel chairs and smaller kids.  So if you want ,the kids can be in front of you and adults behind
I'll get pictures when they walk people out


----------



## yulilin3

They have the roped off area inside launch bay where all the desserts and drinks are and also the bulk of the tables but they also have tables scattered all around Launch bay,  including really cool looking tables in the cantina area . 
I wish i could post pictures,  but will post them tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

There is an r2d2 cupcake and flat bread.  They took away the biscuits  and the ice cream cart


----------



## yulilin3

The stormtroopers and jawas walk through,  cause their break room is behind the room,  but they don't stop


----------



## preemiemama

I saw on the WDWNews Today Twitter feed that there are stormtroopers "patrolling".  Are they interacting or just "securing the perimeter"?  

There are pictures on the Twitter feed of the food and some (new?) drinks if anyone is interested...

ETA: I just saw your post about them @yulilin3


----------



## j2thomason

yulilin3 said:


> There is an r2d2 cupcake and flat bread.  They took away the biscuits  and the ice cream cart


NOOOO!!!! Not the ice cream cart!!


----------



## yulilin3

I might have someone on the inside bringing me food 
The stormtroopers just patrol, they don't stop. 
The flat bread is good. The r2d2 is just vanilla cupcake with frosting


----------



## yulilin3

They also have hummus @soniam  touring plans was right
So the inside,  roped off area is full so managers are telling guests they can use the tables outside. In the cantina level


----------



## yulilin3

Update: mickey bars are available upon request,  no other ice cream.  Not sure if they'll bring the cart back in. 
The party opened at 8pm


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

that roped off area outside looks reaaaaallllly small in the pics on twitter.


----------



## Corey127

yulilin3 said:


> Update: mickey bars are available upon request,  no other ice cream.  Not sure if they'll bring the cart back in.
> The party opened at 8pm




What about some kind of frozen Nutella I've heard people raving about?


----------



## HubbDave

Corey127 said:


> What about some kind of frozen Nutella I've heard people raving about?


They best keep that


----------



## yulilin3

Corey127 said:


> What about some kind of frozen Nutella I've heard people raving about?


That's still there,  the nitro blast
Ok didn't see them inside but they do have a table of chewie steins in the outside roped area,  so no more filing them with goodies.  Bring your containers


----------



## yulilin3

Family of 5 already outside, they have a wheel chair so I'm sure they wanted a good spot.  I think that the area should be enough.  But I guess we'll see.


----------



## HubbDave

With the food and tables inside that looks like enough room


----------



## j2thomason

What's the hash tag on Twitter for the dessert party?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

j2thomason said:


> What's the hash tag on Twitter for the dessert party?



@WDWNT


----------



## yulilin3

Phone at 5% battery . stormtroopers  lead the people from the dessert party to the   Outside area
Not shoulder to shoulder, people tend to go towards the front but a lot of room in the back


----------



## yulilin3

They have small bottles of water for everyone in the outside area


----------



## ktb2002

Thanks for your updates!  Now to continue waiting not so patiently for August to be decided.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks for all the updates @yulilin3!!!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

On Twitter I see the kid area. Is it difficult for the parent to find a space right behind their kids? I wonder if there are a lot of kids perhaps I may be further from them then I want to be.


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

yulilin3 said:


> stormtroopers  lead the people from the dessert party to the   Outside area



Can not WAIT!!  Thanks so much for the awesome details!!!


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> On Twitter I see the kid area. Is it difficult for the parent to find a space right behind their kids? I wonder if there are a lot of kids perhaps I may be further from them then I want to be.


Kids area was half empty.  It's hard to be directly behind if you are one of the last ones to go in. 
The entire back area was empty,  you could easily walk from one spot to the other
I just want to remind everyone that this was a sold out party, so a good one to review


----------



## kjmollypup

I just started seriously considering this in the last two days and after the pics of the new setup and the kids are in front, I'm totally sold. Not to mention the food! Disney itself is our splurge, but I'll cancel a few other things to fit it in. Showed my kids a little snippet of the show on Youtube today just to be sure it would appeal and they both want to see it, so I'm golden! Now to wait for August to open up. Thanks, @yulilin3 for all of the reporting - it truly helped a lot!


----------



## OhhBother

Can someone let me know if the C3P0 crackers are still there? Loved those


----------



## yulilin3

OhhBother said:


> Can someone let me know if the C3P0 crackers are still there? Loved those


Didn't see the C3PO crackers but they now have Vader cookies


----------



## laura428

yulilin3 said:


> Kids area was half empty.  It's hard to be directly behind if you are one of the last ones to go in.
> The entire back area was empty,  you could easily walk from one spot to the other
> I just want to remind everyone that this was a sold out party, so a good one to review



Thanks so much for the info!  DD10 and I will be going next Sunday, so this is incredibly helpful.  I was wondering the same thing, since it'll just be the two of us - not crazy about her being too far away from me.  Seems like we'll have to keep a watch for when they're ready to walk us out so we have a better chance of having me closer to her, but I do really like that they set aside a spot for the kids to make sure they can see.


----------



## yulilin3

Pics from the outdoor set up












Party check in at the entrance to Launch Bay




Set Up, tables outside and inside Launch Bay




























crappy pics of food (sorry, camera phone)








































party crowds








Beverage menu








People sitting outside early, around 9pm


----------



## Prettypinkpoppies

yulilin3 said:


> There is an r2d2 cupcake and flat bread.  They took away the biscuits  and the ice cream cart



This really upsets me.  My 6 year old daughter has multiple food allergies and the one thing we were counting on her being able to enjoy was the fruit bars from the ice cream cart.   We have already booked the party, but may cancel our reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

Some notes:
*The party area opened at 8pm for the 9:30pm fireworks
*no one used the outdoor tables, and seriously, who would? The CM don't really tell people that they can go use the tables at the Cantina (which are super cute and lower than the regular bar tables) I would grab one of those tables instead of being in the general area of the desserts.
*There are 2 ways to exit and enter the party, one by the Kylo Ren meet and one from the Cantina.
*I saw plenty of people, with dessert in hand walking around Launch Bay, don't feel obligated to stay in one spot
*There are benches inside Launch Bay, 3 by the meet and greets and 3 in the game room area, you can bring your food and eat it there.
*You can leave the party area at anytime and grab a spot for the fireworks, I really don't see the need though. If you get to the viewing spot and the front area is full stand in the back, plenty of space to move around
*Not sure if they will bring back the ice cream truck. Since it has to be plugged in I'm guessing it's harder to bring it inside, maybe they will move it out and have people grab an ice cream when they get to the viewing area.


----------



## yulilin3

Prettypinkpoppies said:


> This really upsets me.  My 6 year old daughter has multiple food allergies and the one thing we were counting on her being able to enjoy was the fruit bars from the ice cream cart.   We have already booked the party, but may cancel our reservation.


Remember that they have allergy free options. Just talk to the chef when you get there, also I'm sure they can bring a fruit bar for her. (what type of allergies)


----------



## preemiemama

Did they also take away the Darth Maul eclairs?  Thank you so much for checking it all out for us!


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> Did they also take away the Darth Maul eclairs?  Thank you so much for checking it all out for us!


not sure on that one. I'll have to ask the person who took the pics for me.


----------



## cmsb

We were there tonight as well and thought it was great! We checked in at 8 and went straight back to the party. It was empty, so we had first run at everything. The staff was very friendly and helpful. When my son asked where the Mickey bars were, he left and brought him one about 5 minutes later. He then went and got one for my other son.  There were tables set up outside if the roped area, so there was a lot of space and you cpuld come and go from the roped area easily. We were actually done eating by 8:30, so we met Chewie and Kyli Ren with super short waits. The Jawas were in the cantena area the whole time, so my boys traded with them several times. The storm troopers marched through about every 10-15 minutes. They did not stop for pictures, but interacted a little. After the first time, I knew to have my camera ready to get a shot if them near the family.  They walked us over around 9:15.  I did not like how they told the children to go in front and sent the adults to the roped area behind them. I had to find my kids, which was a littlt difficult around the adults already positioned, to tell them not to move once the fireworks were over and I would come to them. I wish I had known to tell them that before we were separated. There were at least 2 rows of adults between me and my kids. There were several people in wheelchairs who did not go in the handicap area because the rest of their party was not allowed to be up front with them (just like the kids).  The show was amazing and the view was great.  We could have gotten our Chewie steins before or after the fireworks.  They also had bottles of water at the fireworks. I thought it was worth the price for our family.


----------



## cmsb

preemiemama said:


> Did they also take away the Darth Maul eclairs?  Thank you so much for checking it all out for us!



No Darth Maul eclairs tonight.


----------



## Prettypinkpoppies

yulilin3 said:


> Remember that they have allergy free options. Just talk to the chef when you get there, also I'm sure they can bring a fruit bar for her. (what type of allergies)



Her allergies include dairy, eggs, tree nuts, peanuts, chick peas (so no hummus), beans (so no black bean dip), and lentils.  My worry is that it takes time to talk to the chef and then more time for them to produce safe foods.  When we dine at a restaurant, Disney is fabulous working with her allergies.  However, our meals often take longer than the average family's meal.  No biggie normally, but you can't get around having a limited time to enjoy the reception.


----------



## cmsb

Ugh. Sorry for all of the typos. I'm not used to posting from my phone.


----------



## preemiemama

I am more bummed about the eclairs than the ice cream- they looked so good!  Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## yulilin3

Prettypinkpoppies said:


> Her allergies include dairy, eggs, tree nuts, peanuts, chick peas (so no hummus), beans (so no black bean dip), and lentils.  My worry is that it takes time to talk to the chef and then more time for them to produce safe foods.  When we dine at a restaurant, Disney is fabulous working with her allergies.  However, our meals often take longer than the average family's meal.  No biggie normally, but you can't get around having a limited time to enjoy the reception.


They have ready to eat items for food allergies. You just ask to speak to the chef, and they go backstage and come back in less than 5 minutes with a box of goodies. Here's what they have (the only thing from this package that she could not eat is the larabar) They make these in a separate kitchen


----------



## soniam

Prettypinkpoppies said:


> Her allergies include dairy, eggs, tree nuts, peanuts, chick peas (so no hummus), beans (so no black bean dip), and lentils.  My worry is that it takes time to talk to the chef and then more time for them to produce safe foods.  When we dine at a restaurant, Disney is fabulous working with her allergies.  However, our meals often take longer than the average family's meal.  No biggie normally, but you can't get around having a limited time to enjoy the reception.



I am sure @yulilin3 will respond more. However, she has posted a pic in this thread of what they provide. It's not stuff that they make right then. It's a box of pre-made or even prepackaged food listing the exact ingredients. They just have to go grab the box.


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3 as usual is on the ball



preemiemama said:


> I am more bummed about the eclairs than the ice cream- they looked so good!  Thanks for reporting back!



The eclairs weren't good. You aren't missing anything. They are soggy, stale, and a fairly flavorless. I love a good eclair and could only eat one maybe two small bites before I gave up.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> @yulilin3 as usual is on the ball
> 
> 
> 
> The eclairs weren't good. You aren't missing anything. They are soggy, stale, and a fairly flavorless. I love a good eclair and could only eat one maybe two small bites before I gave up.


can't wait to see you in a couple of weeks


----------



## preemiemama

Good to know- they looked better than they actually tasted.  I did see some things I liked- the new drinks and the fruit sabers.  Still trying to convince the DH we need to do this...  Tomorrow is my last chance- wish me luck!


----------



## Prettypinkpoppies

@yulilin3. Thank you for the picture.  I will show this to my husband and try to make decision from there.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> Good to know- they looked better than they actually tasted.  I did see some things I liked- the new drinks and the fruit sabers.  Still trying to convince the DH we need to do this...  Tomorrow is my last chance- wish me luck!


May the Force be With You


----------



## preemiemama

Our dining reservation is the hold up- he is having trouble wanting to eat at 3:30-4:00...  We'll see.  Might have to try some Jedi mind tricks...


----------



## yulilin3

Prettypinkpoppies said:


> @yulilin3. Thank you for the picture.  I will show this to my husband and try to make decision from there.  I appreciate your help!


No problem


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> can't wait to see you in a couple of weeks



I will PM you soon about meeting up, probably tomorrow or Tuesday. We fly to Orlando in a little over a week. They sprung some last minute podcast events on us, so @OhioStateBuckeye and I are still working out some stuff in the aftermath of last minute changes. Looking forward to seeing you again too


----------



## disneymath

@yulilin3 Thanks for posting the photo of the "allergy box" ... One of my nephews is allergic to most tree nuts +seasame +pumpkin seeds, so good to know he will have options.

Am I correct in assuming the chef would also be able to tell us which, if any, of the regilar offerings are safe?

As others have posted, Disney just take my money already!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> There is an r2d2 cupcake and flat bread.  They took away the biscuits  and the ice cream cart



Oh no not your favorite biscuits!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> That's still there,  the nitro blast
> Ok didn't see them inside but they do have a table of chewie steins in the outside roped area,  so no more filing them with goodies.  Bring your containers




Hopefully the stormtroopers won't mind someone bringing in a container!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

I'm bummed they took away the Bailey's drink, the ice cream, Darth maul eclairs, and the biscuits! Eating in AC in or near the Cantina with characters around sounds awesome though! I'm not sure how I feel about the kids area for us since very few people could stay near their children.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

If I cant be near my kids (Its just going to be me and 2 of my kids) then I'd rather have them in the back with me. Is that allowed? I'd rather do that then stand alone and away from them...they are 9 and 12. If i stand in the back where all the room is, will they still be able to see?


----------



## Missyrose

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> If I cant be near my kids (Its just going to be me and 2 of my kids) then I'd rather have them in the back with me. Is that allowed? I'd rather do that then stand alone and away from them...they are 9 and 12. If i stand in the back where all the room is, will they still be able to see?


No one will force you to separate from your kids. They will be able to see from anywhere in the viewing area. Disney was clearly just trying to fix the "my kids can't see with adults in front of them" complaint and created the separate space. No CM will make your kids stay in that area.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Thanks!


Missyrose said:


> No one will force you to separate from your kids. They will be able to see from anywhere in the viewing area. Disney was clearly just trying to fix the "my kids can't see with adults in front of them" complaint and created the separate space. No CM will make your kids stay in that area.


----------



## Candycane83

Missyrose said:


> No one will force you to separate from your kids. They will be able to see from anywhere in the viewing area. Disney was clearly just trying to fix the "my kids can't see with adults in front of them" complaint and created the separate space. No CM will make your kids stay in that area.


Glad to know you can still see from the back even if you're short.. (I'm barely 5'2)


----------



## Missyrose

Candycane83 said:


> Glad to know you can still see from the back even if you're short.. (I'm barely 5'2)


I'm super short, and I've never had issues seeing from the dessert party viewing areas.


----------



## HubbDave

Thanks for the great info

Still no August dates


----------



## lovethattink

Missyrose said:


> I'm super short, and I've never had issues seeing from the dessert party viewing areas.



You're taller than me. 

I've never had trouble from the party viewing area either.


----------



## Corey127

are strollers allowed in the cantina or the viewing area? I also babywear, so I can wear our 10 month old if that's easier


----------



## DVC4US

@yulilin3 - thanks so much for the pics and update on the new party location.  Bummed about the new drink offerings - I liked the old ones - but I will give the new ones a try.  I'll be there on the 31st with my daughter and her boyfriend to check out the new location.

Also, I will be around on July 30th by myself so if you have plans to be there let me know, I would love to see you again.


----------



## cmsb

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> If I cant be near my kids (Its just going to be me and 2 of my kids) then I'd rather have them in the back with me. Is that allowed? I'd rather do that then stand alone and away from them...they are 9 and 12. If i stand in the back where all the room is, will they still be able to see?



My kids could have stayed with me in the back, but it would have been much harder for them to see. They are 7 and 9 and they did well in the kids' area once they knew to stay put (they are rarely on their own like that).  I could see them and the fireworks at the same time even though there were people between us. It also seemed like there were some CM's keeping an eye on them. A heads up before heading to the fireworks would have helped, though, so I could prepare them (and myself).


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Thanks! @cmsb

I think I will likely leave the dessert party early to get a spot in front to be near them? What time do they escort people out and how far in advance should I head out there?


----------



## cmsb

Corey127 said:


> are strollers allowed in the cantina or the viewing area? I also babywear, so I can wear our 10 month old if that's easier



You can definitely have a stroller in the launch bay. It's a big, open area with a ramp. However, the roped off area can get crowded and is narrow due to the table locations, so it may be hard to maneuver to get food and drinks. You could also have a stroller at the fireworks. Again, it is crowded, so make sure you are one of the first over to get a decent spot.


----------



## cmsb

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I think I will likely leave the dessert party early to get a spot in front to be near them? What time do they escort people put and how far in advance should I head out there?



They took us out at 9:15.  There were already people there, so some people headed out earlier. As long as you leave before the big group, you will be fine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I defintely will be watching additional reports of how this works as I have 3 small kids 7, 4, and 2) and wouldn't want to be separated so may look to leave a bit early


----------



## yulilin3

disneymath said:


> @yulilin3 Thanks for posting the photo of the "allergy box" ... One of my nephews is allergic to most tree nuts +seasame +pumpkin seeds, so good to know he will have options.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming the chef would also be able to tell us which, if any, of the regilar offerings are safe?
> 
> As others have posted, Disney just take my money already!


Yes the chef can walk with you and explain each of the offerings




Corey127 said:


> are strollers allowed in the cantina or the viewing area? I also babywear, so I can wear our 10 month old if that's easier


Strollers are NOT allowed inside Launch Bay. In the old dessert party set up (with the tableas and dessert tables) they used to allow strollers I didn't really pay attention last night but I would think they still do allow strollers for the outdoor viewing area




DVC4US said:


> @yulilin3 - thanks so much for the pics and update on the new party location.  Bummed about the new drink offerings - I liked the old ones - but I will give the new ones a try.  I'll be there on the 31st with my daughter and her boyfriend to check out the new location.
> 
> Also, I will be around on July 30th by myself so if you have plans to be there let me know, I would love to see you again.


I'm not going to be around on the 30th, my daughter is doing Sjrek the Musical and that's one of the nights of the show. Have fun and make sure to report back



BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Thanks! @cmsb
> 
> I think I will likely leave the dessert party early to get a spot in front to be near them? What time do they escort people out and how far in advance should I head out there?


They escort everyone out at 9:15pm. I saw people grabbing spots as early as 9am. So you could leave by 9pm


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I defintely will be watching additional reports of how this works as I have 3 small kids 7, 4, and 2) and wouldn't want to be separated so may look to leave a bit early


Like I said yesterday, if you stand in the back there's plenty of room to move around. Last night was a good night to review because it was a sold out party and they still had some room. If you want your kids to be in the kids area then I would suggest you get the spot earlier than everyone else, so around 9pm for the 9:30 fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

Just another thing to consider. Last night, being the first night of the new setup. There were a lot of managers. I counted a total of 5, with note pads. They were taking notes so things might change in the set up department. 
But all in all, I think it worked out well.


----------



## Meeko5

So theoretically - could I put a stroller in the outside viewing area, right behind the kids' area before going into launch bay? Or would that be a jerk move? Probably will be moot by the time we get there as its changing so often now haha

I have a lot of time before our November trip but plan on booking this as a surprise to my family and am stalking this thread and loving all the updates. You guys rock!


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> So theoretically - could I put a stroller in the outside viewing area, right behind the kids' area before going into launch bay? Or would that be a jerk move? Probably will be moot by the time we get there as its changing so often now haha
> 
> I have a lot of time before our November trip but plan on booking this as a surprise to my family and am stalking this thread and loving all the updates. You guys rock!


That's a good question. There are CM in the outside area by the time the dessert party starts. You would be basically holding your spot with an empty stroller. It's a personal decision. I wouldn't call it a jerk move but others might not agree with me.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Do they not let you in until 8:30? Is that long enough to enjoy the offerings and leave at 9?


----------



## yulilin3

Also, for people not doing the dessert party but still want an awesome spot for the show. Grab your spot behind the dessert party roped off area. Since everyone in the dessert area tend to go toward the front and the back is left 2 rows of people empty, you will have a more unobstructed view. I am also short (5'2") and I grabbed a spot there and saw the show perfectly.


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Do they not let you in until 8:30? Is that long enough to enjoy the offerings and leave at 9?


yesterday the party started at 8pm when it should have started at 8:15pm. The party is 75 minutes before fireworks.


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> Also, for people not doing the dessert party but still want an awesome spot for the show. Grab your spot behind the dessert party roped off area. Since everyone in the dessert area tend to go toward the front and the back is left 2 rows of people empty, you will have a more unobstructed view. I am also short (5'2") and I grabbed a spot there and saw the show perfectly.



Thanks for all the great info!  I just booked our trip yesterday for the first week of August.  While I'm holding out hope stalking the August calendar, this is a great tip!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Pics from the outdoor set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party check in at the entrance to Launch Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set Up, tables outside and inside Launch Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crappy pics of food (sorry, camera phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> party crowds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beverage menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People sitting outside early, around 9pm



i can't see any of these pics!  wonder why?


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not going to be around on the 30th, my daughter is doing Sjrek the Musical and that's one of the nights of the show. Have fun and make sure to report back



Bummer! Well maybe next time. I will definitely report back!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> i can't see any of these pics!  wonder why?


I'm not sure. Are you on a laptop or desktop? or are you trying from your phone?


----------



## Mintycake

Oh gosh, just take my money already!  So all the kids can hang in the front?  That is okay as long as I can see my daughter.  My DH will have to stand near the back as he is 6 ft 5 and so I'm sure will piss off a lot of folks if he's closer to the front.  I'm shorter at 5ft 4 so not sure where would be good to stand?  Thanks for your report and hope to read more!  Not going until December so following this thread with great interest.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure. Are you on a laptop or desktop? or are you trying from your phone?



desktop.


----------



## Shoshana

cmsb said:


> We were there tonight as well and thought it was great! We checked in at 8 and went straight back to the party. It was empty, so we had first run at everything. The staff was very friendly and helpful. When my son asked where the Mickey bars were, he left and brought him one about 5 minutes later. He then went and got one for my other son.  There were tables set up outside if the roped area, so there was a lot of space and you cpuld come and go from the roped area easily. We were actually done eating by 8:30, so we met Chewie and Kyli Ren with super short waits. The Jawas were in the cantena area the whole time, so my boys traded with them several times. The storm troopers marched through about every 10-15 minutes. They did not stop for pictures, but interacted a little. After the first time, I knew to have my camera ready to get a shot if them near the family.  They walked us over around 9:15.  I did not like how they told the children to go in front and sent the adults to the roped area behind them. I had to find my kids, which was a littlt difficult around the adults already positioned, to tell them not to move once the fireworks were over and I would come to them. I wish I had known to tell them that before we were separated. There were at least 2 rows of adults between me and my kids. There were several people in wheelchairs who did not go in the handicap area because the rest of their party was not allowed to be up front with them (just like the kids).  The show was amazing and the view was great.  We could have gotten our Chewie steins before or after the fireworks.  They also had bottles of water at the fireworks. I thought it was worth the price for our family.



My daughter is 12 and in a wheelchair. Will we be separated?  It's just the 2 of us. That would be reason for me to cancel!! Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> desktop.


that's strange, I don't think anyone else is having a problem with the pics


----------



## yulilin3

Shoshana said:


> My daughter is 12 and in a wheelchair. Will we be separated?  It's just the 2 of us. That would be reason for me to cancel!! Thank you!


In this pic the person with the white shirt is standing directly behind someone in a wheelchair. I don't think you'll be separated if you get there with enough time. Maybe leave the dessert party area around 9pm for the 9:30pm fireworks (in other words give yourself 30 minutes instead of coming out with everyone 15 minutes prior)


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> that's strange, I don't think anyone else is having a problem with the pics



gremlins in my pc???  i am at work and don't usually have trouble here.  i will check on my laptop when I get home tonight.  )


----------



## Missyrose

Shoshana said:


> My daughter is 12 and in a wheelchair. Will we be separated?  It's just the 2 of us. That would be reason for me to cancel!! Thank you!


For the record, no one is being forcibly separated. If parents want the kids to stay with them in the regular party viewing area, they can. It's not like children are not welcome there. There is just limited room at the front near where the designated kids' spot is. So each parent can make that choice for themselves.


----------



## LvsTnk

Shoshana said:


> My daughter is 12 and in a wheelchair. Will we be separated?  It's just the 2 of us. That would be reason for me to cancel!! Thank you!



I have a son in a wheelchair as well who definitely cannot be left alone. I have it on the reservation we have a wheelchair but I think I am going to make sure and tell the CM's upon arrival and then as well a CM outside the situation. I don't mind leaving a bit early to get a spot but hopefully there is a spot to get if everyone has the same plans. Otherwise I will just hang all the way in the back with him and hope he can see because with his needs if he can't see he will just zone out. I agree it's a lot of money to leave the party  super early to "maybe" snag a spot. This a birthday treat for him as well. I would cancel but he asked to do it.

I hope you have success and a great time!


----------



## yulilin3

LvsTnk said:


> I have a son in a wheelchair as well who definitely cannot be left alone. I have it on the reservation we have a wheelchair but I think I am going to make sure and tell the CM's upon arrival and then as well a CM outside the situation. I don't mind leaving a bit early to get a spot but hopefully there is a spot to get if everyone has the same plans. Otherwise I will just hang all the way in the back with him and hope he can see because with his needs if he can't see he will just zone out. I agree it's a lot of money to leave the party  super early to "maybe" snag a spot. This a birthday treat for him as well. I would cancel but he asked to do it.
> 
> I hope you have success and a great time!


Just letting you know that,  as of last night,  there's no regular wheel chair area.  So if you don't do the party you'll need to get a spot really early for him to be able to see the show


----------



## disneymath

@cmsb thanks for sharing your experience with the kids area.

Our last trip (2013), we had FP+ for MSEP (up in the hub at MK) and at the end one of the twins (4 at the time) somehow got swept up in the crowd leaving MK (still not sure how).

Scariest few minutes of our lives ... fortunately a Mickey sticker on the back of his shirt made him easier to spot and his father got to him before he even realized he had been separated from us.

If we even opt to let the kids go into that area, will definitely go out early to be close by, remind them to not move once show ends, and will strategically sticker all three of them, just in case!

That said, we may just keep them with us.


----------



## jlundeen

Kenny the Pirate is reporting that HS hours and SW Fireworks have been updated through September 5...

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...fireworks-and-some-disneyland-refurbishments/

Come to think of it....isn't this old news?  Sorry!

Edited to add:  The Dessert party is not showing yet for August yet, though...again sorry I posted this  - didn't mean to get your hopes up!


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Kenny the Pirate is reporting that HS hours and SW Fireworks have been updated through September 5...
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...fireworks-and-some-disneyland-refurbishments/
> 
> Come to think of it....isn't this old news?  Sorry!
> 
> Edited to add:  The Dessert party is not showing yet for August yet, though...again sorry I posted this  - didn't mean to get your hopes up!


Hours were updated last week,  I updated the first page of this thread then.  I check several times a day on the hub for updates,  as soon as the dessert party shows up I'll let you guys know


----------



## preemiemama

So I finally convinced DH to take the plunge, go on to sign up, and the 16th is sold out...


----------



## PabloMax

So for late August it's Fantasmic at 8:30, SW Fireworks at 8:45?  Arrrgh.


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> So I finally convinced DH to take the plunge, go on to sign up, and the 16th is sold out...


 keep checking. Since the cancellation policy is one day people tend to cancel the day before.


----------



## yulilin3

PabloMax said:


> So for late August it's Fantasmic at 8:30, SW Fireworks at 8:45?  Arrrgh.


yep. No way to do both on the same night


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> keep checking. Since the cancellation policy is one day people tend to cancel the day before.


Will do!  They were available last night- hard to believe they sold out that fast.  On hold now to see if calling helps.  Plan B is to go to your spot in front of the theater before the show and watch from there.


----------



## yulilin3

Huge format pic of the new Star Wars Land, you can really see the details on this one. This is from Disneyland but I expect ours to be very similar
https://secure.parksandresorts.wdpr...g/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/SWThemedLand.jpg


----------



## PabloMax

yulilin3 said:


> yep. No way to do both on the same night



So aggravating.  And won't the fireworks distract from the Fantasmic show?


----------



## yulilin3

PabloMax said:


> So aggravating.  And won't the fireworks distract from the Fantasmic show?


I'm not sure. By minute 16 of F! they are in the villains section, when they take over. The effects at F! during this portion are a bit louder. Not sure if you can see the fireworks at all from the F! theaters. I guess we will need to wait for reports.


----------



## Cynergy

PabloMax said:


> So for late August it's Fantasmic at 8:30, SW Fireworks at 8:45?  Arrrgh.



I want to say that when they first posted the fireworks schedule for July there was only a 15 min gap between them, then it was adjusted to be longer. Hopefully for August they will do the same.

Either way we are planning to do just the fireworks for our 8/27 HS day. DD5 was scared when we saw Fantasmic last February, so we planned on skipping it anyway. Now just not-so-patiently waiting for dessert party to be available for that date.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Pics from the outdoor set up
> 
> People sitting outside early, around 9pm



yay - I can see them from home.  Thanks Yulady - its great to be able to "see" it.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yay - I can see them from home.  Thanks Yulady - its great to be able to "see" it.


Yay!! Awesome


----------



## old feller

yulilin3 said:


> In this pic the person with the white shirt is standing directly behind someone in a wheelchair. I don't think you'll be separated if you get there with enough time. Maybe leave the dessert party area around 9pm for the 9:30pm fireworks (in other words give yourself 30 minutes instead of coming out with everyone 15 minutes prior)



Sorry but, what is in front of the people sitting ?   Is that the walkway?    What are the people in front of that ?
Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

old feller said:


> Sorry but, what is in front of the people sitting ?   Is that the walkway?    What are the people in front of that ?
> Thanks


yes the front rope is a walkway. Guests will not be able to stop right in front of those ropes, there's a second tape closer to center stage and that area can be used to stand for the show. So basically right in front of the front ropes of the dessert party area is clear of people


----------



## yulilin3

@old feller  here's a better pic of the kids and wheel chair area and the ropes behind them. You can see the walkway being used


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Also, for people not doing the dessert party but still want an awesome spot for the show. Grab your spot behind the dessert party roped off area. Since everyone in the dessert area tend to go toward the front and the back is left 2 rows of people empty, you will have a more unobstructed view. I am also short (5'2") and I grabbed a spot there and saw the show perfectly.



short girls rule!  5' 2.5" here!!


----------



## AngiTN

jlundeen said:


> Kenny the Pirate is reporting that HS hours and SW Fireworks have been updated through September 5...
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...fireworks-and-some-disneyland-refurbishments/
> 
> Come to think of it....*isn't this old news?*  Sorry!
> 
> Edited to add:  The Dessert party is not showing yet for August yet, though...again sorry I posted this  - didn't mean to get your hopes up!


Bless Kenny's heart, he's great at the character stuff, none better. But I'm going to venture to guess that 90% of the rest of his info on his site comes from posts he reads here. Because it never fails, I'll read a park schedule change here and a few hours later I'll get a blog update from Kenny that repeats what I've read here already.


----------



## old feller

yulilin3 said:


> yes the front rope is a walkway. Guests will not be able to stop right in front of those ropes, there's a second tape closer to center stage and that area can be used to stand for the show. So basically right in front of the front ropes of the dessert party area is clear of people



This will be my first dessert party of any kind...well hopefully,we are going in sept....the people standing in front of the walkway are just walk ups ?  I assume they will have to get there very early correct ?..I am paying to avoid just that...  They do not block the view ..do they ?   This seems a little expensive to me and I just wanted all the info I can get...Thanks for helping


----------



## AngiTN

old feller said:


> This will be my first dessert party of any kind...well hopefully,we are going in sept....the people standing in front of the walkway are just walk ups ?  I assume they will have to get there very early correct ?..I am paying to avoid just that...  They do not block the view ..do they ?   This seems a little expensive to me and I just wanted all the info I can get...Thanks for helping


There's too much distance between the roped area and that section for them to block


----------



## soniam

bilnsheldodisney said:


> short girls rule!  5' 2.5" here!!



I'm short too I claim 5'4", but it's probably more like 5'3".



old feller said:


> This will be my first dessert party of any kind...well hopefully,we are going in sept....the people standing in front of the walkway are just walk ups ?  I assume they will have to get there very early correct ?..I am paying to avoid just that...  They do not block the view ..do they ?   This seems a little expensive to me and I just wanted all the info I can get...Thanks for helping



The CMs do not let people linger. Plus, you can always feel free to ask them to move along yourself, if the CMs don't see them immediately. We had no problems in March with anyone in that walkway. The CMs were very vigilant about making people move on. The SW dessert party is the best one to do. We will be doing it for the second time this year in about a week and a half. They are expensive, but this one is worth it. I have done the Wishes and Illuminations parties. I would never do Wishes again. Epcot is so different now from when we did it, but I would consider doing it again. I don't think you will regret it.


----------



## ChillyWilleys

Is there any sort of meet and greet at the party?  Wondering if I should have my daughter wear her Rey costume.


----------



## soniam

ChillyWilleys said:


> Is there any sort of meet and greet at the party?  Wondering if I should have my daughter wear her Rey costume.



No M&G in the party per se. However, the Chewie and Kylo Ren meet and greets are in Launch Bay. Plus, there is informal interaction with the Jawas sometimes.


----------



## yulilin3

ChillyWilleys said:


> Is there any sort of meet and greet at the party?  Wondering if I should have my daughter wear her Rey costume.


If she wants to wear her Rey costume she should. Like @soniam  said since the party is inside Launch Bay you could meet both Kylo and Chewie with minimal wait, it's usually a walk up or at the most 10 minutes. Plus the party location is right next to the Rey/BB8 and her speeder display so it would make for a cute pic


----------



## berlykim22

Will they be having the SW Desert Party in Oct?
and again trying to see if worth it, what is estimated cost per adult and per child?
Also think of doing halloween party during our trip, so not sure in budget to do both.
Thanks for thoughts and suggestions
Kim


----------



## yulilin3

berlykim22 said:


> Will they be having the SW Desert Party in Oct?
> and again trying to see if worth it, what is estimated cost per adult and per child?
> Also think of doing halloween party during our trip, so not sure in budget to do both.
> Thanks for thoughts and suggestions
> Kim


No way to know for sure if they will continue on with the party. They have released only until the end of this month, so far
Adults is $69 kids 3 to 9 $39
Only you can decide if the party is worth it to you and your family. You get a guaranteed spot for viewing the show, unlimited desserts/savory items, alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks and a Chewbacca Stein


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

I can't believe I am less than 30 days out and can't book this gosh darn dessert party.  i know...patience you must have my young padawan....and all that but I am NOT feeling it at the moment.  Having a little freak out!! (and yes, here in my house, I am using really bad language...I have a potty mouth...)


----------



## Tia1977

Maybe too soon to tell? But, was wondering what fellow SW's fans and DIS experts thought...Currently stalking for an 8/4 SW's Dessert Party due to that being our Daddy/Daughter HS's SW's day as part of her short surprise bday trip...We'll be in the park all day now (DH's request-traded Akershus princess lunch on the way for a Minnie's Dine dinner-I know the valuable stomach room we're wasting doing that, but at his request ) My two minions are night owls, (I know, against DIS RD normal) so I had us in the park around 11:00a til SW's fireworks at 9:30p (prior to the party move inside Launch Bay, I thought there would be plenty of time to fill the day from 11a til TS dinner at 5:45p. Now, scratching my head?) If M&G times are so low, and time to look around during the party; do you guys think there is truly enough to do earlier to fill the day? We have FP's for ToT, Rock Coaster, & Star Tours. Then, I wanted us to see the short SW's stage shows, Launch Bay everything; lower priority to fill time-meet Mickey/Minnie, Great Movie Ride (if wait reasonable), & TSM (big IF wait reasonable). Look around the gift shops (DH's faves on property). If you knew it was important to your spouse to spend the whole day in the park once there, and you knew SW's was the focus of the day, and you knew you had the dessert party time now for probable low wait Launch Bay, AND you knew your minions were night owls & would sleep in as late as you would let them (AP so no worries on burning park tix's & only day to really sleep in for them); when would you plan on arriving at HS? I'm sorry for asking a question that really boils down to choice, but with only one other family trip under our belt (during the last SW's weekend of 2015); I'm  rather ignorant on the subject (and scary thought , DH is counting on me as the "planner" (dun dun dun...) Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Tia1977 said:


> Maybe too soon to tell? But, was wondering what fellow SW's fans and DIS experts thought...Currently stalking for an 8/4 SW's Dessert Party due to that being our Daddy/Daughter HS's SW's day as part of her short surprise bday trip...We'll be in the park all day now (DH's request-traded Akershus princess lunch on the way for a Minnie's Dine dinner-I know the valuable stomach room we're wasting doing that, but at his request ) My two minions are night owls, (I know, against DIS RD normal) so I had us in the park around 11:00a til SW's fireworks at 9:30p (prior to the party move inside Launch Bay, I thought there would be plenty of time to fill the day from 11a til TS dinner at 5:45p. Now, scratching my head?) If M&G times are so low, and time to look around during the party; do you guys think there is truly enough to do earlier to fill the day? We have FP's for ToT, Rock Coaster, & Star Tours. Then, I wanted us to see the short SW's stage shows, Launch Bay everything; lower priority to fill time-meet Mickey/Minnie, Great Movie Ride (if wait reasonable), & TSM (big IF wait reasonable). Look around the gift shops (DH's faves on property). If you knew it was important to your spouse to spend the whole day in the park once there, and you knew SW's was the focus of the day, and you knew you had the dessert party time now for probable low wait Launch Bay, AND you knew your minions were night owls & would sleep in as late as you would let them (AP so no worries on burning park tix's & only day to really sleep in for them); when would you plan on arriving at HS? I'm sorry for asking a question that really boils down to choice, but with only one other family trip under our belt (during the last SW's weekend of 2015); I'm  rather ignorant on the subject (and scary thought , DH is counting on me as the "planner" (dun dun dun...) Thanks in advance guys!


i think you could do noonish if you wanted to push it.  i still think there i plenty to do in HS and the day goes so fast


----------



## glvsav37

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I can't believe I am less than 30 days out and can't book this gosh darn dessert party.  i know...patience you must have my young padawan....and all that but I am NOT feeling it at the moment.  Having a little freak out!! (and yes, here in my house, I am using really bad language...I have a potty mouth...)



I hear you.  Us 2.  It's very frustrating....but on the bright side, we are of the few who visit here and are in the know.  So I am confident that we will get our spots well before most.  I'm sure this thread will light up like...well...a lightsaber as soon as August opens up.


----------



## Mchurchill96

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I can't believe I am less than 30 days out and can't book this gosh darn dessert party.  i know...patience you must have my young padawan....and all that but I am NOT feeling it at the moment.  Having a little freak out!! (and yes, here in my house, I am using really bad language...I have a potty mouth...)



You and me both. Arriving August 8!


----------



## ktb2002

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I can't believe I am less than 30 days out and can't book this gosh darn dessert party.  i know...patience you must have my young padawan....and all that but I am NOT feeling it at the moment.  Having a little freak out!! (and yes, here in my house, I am using really bad language...I have a potty mouth...)



Right there with ya!  Arriving 3 weeks from tomorrow and just booked our trip yesterday morning.  Snagged a BOG lunch, that's all I wanted, was doing good..... Then saw this dessert party, quickly talked myself into it.... Then nothing.  Hopefully they'll put us out of our misery soon!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

glvsav37 said:


> I hear you.  Us 2.  It's very frustrating....but on the bright side, we are of the few who visit here and are in the know.  So I am confident that we will get our spots well before most.  I'm sure this thread will light up like...well...a lightsaber as soon as August opens up.


----------



## ktb2002

Tia1977 said:


> Maybe too soon to tell? But, was wondering what fellow SW's fans and DIS experts thought...Currently stalking for an 8/4 SW's Dessert Party due to that being our Daddy/Daughter HS's SW's day as part of her short surprise bday trip...We'll be in the park all day now (DH's request-traded Akershus princess lunch on the way for a Minnie's Dine dinner-I know the valuable stomach room we're wasting doing that, but at his request ) My two minions are night owls, (I know, against DIS RD normal) so I had us in the park around 11:00a til SW's fireworks at 9:30p (prior to the party move inside Launch Bay, I thought there would be plenty of time to fill the day from 11a til TS dinner at 5:45p. Now, scratching my head?) If M&G times are so low, and time to look around during the party; do you guys think there is truly enough to do earlier to fill the day? We have FP's for ToT, Rock Coaster, & Star Tours. Then, I wanted us to see the short SW's stage shows, Launch Bay everything; lower priority to fill time-meet Mickey/Minnie, Great Movie Ride (if wait reasonable), & TSM (big IF wait reasonable). Look around the gift shops (DH's faves on property). If you knew it was important to your spouse to spend the whole day in the park once there, and you knew SW's was the focus of the day, and you knew you had the dessert party time now for probable low wait Launch Bay, AND you knew your minions were night owls & would sleep in as late as you would let them (AP so no worries on burning park tix's & only day to really sleep in for them); when would you plan on arriving at HS? I'm sorry for asking a question that really boils down to choice, but with only one other family trip under our belt (during the last SW's weekend of 2015); I'm  rather ignorant on the subject (and scary thought , DH is counting on me as the "planner" (dun dun dun...) Thanks in advance guys!



That's the day I'm stalking too!  We can share in our misery lol.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Mchurchill96 said:


> You and me both. Arriving August 8!



August 9 arrival for us.  )


----------



## Tia1977

bilnsheldodisney said:


> i think you could do noonish if you wanted to push it.  i still think there i plenty to do in HS and the day goes so fast



Thank you!!! So hard to coordinate personal preference and focus when different dynamics this year (and my ignorance of being the "planner" lol!!)


----------



## RobOhhh

bilnsheldodisney said:


> August 9 arrival for us.  )


I've been lurking in these forums for the better part of a month and finally decided to join. My family and I are arriving on the same date and we CAN'T WAIT for this dessert party to go up! We're looking to book for Saturday the 13th.   Normally we wouldn't drop $300+ on a dessert party, but HEY... this is STAR WARS we're talking about.


----------



## Tia1977

I do love SW's, don't get me wrong... But, I'm in the camp of "it's my spouse" lol!!!  Disney in general is DD's & my "thing".  SW's anything is DD's and DH's thing. (I know it's serious when he's asking me the daily "DIS" info on something, bc his normal response to DIS info is )


----------



## yulilin3

RobOhhh said:


> I've been lurking in these forums for the better part of a month and finally decided to join. My family and I are arriving on the same date and we CAN'T WAIT for this dessert party to go up! We're looking to book for Saturday the 13th.   Normally we wouldn't drop $300+ on a dessert party, but HEY... this is STAR WARS we're talking about.



To our Star Wars family


----------



## HubbDave

We have never done a dessert party. I was trying to choose between this and an Illuminations cruise. After seeing some videos and watching Lou Mongello's live stream from this the other night I was sold.

Now just to get August to,open.   I wonder why they are waiting.


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> Maybe too soon to tell? But, was wondering what fellow SW's fans and DIS experts thought...Currently stalking for an 8/4 SW's Dessert Party due to that being our Daddy/Daughter HS's SW's day as part of her short surprise bday trip...We'll be in the park all day now (DH's request-traded Akershus princess lunch on the way for a Minnie's Dine dinner-I know the valuable stomach room we're wasting doing that, but at his request ) My two minions are night owls, (I know, against DIS RD normal) so I had us in the park around 11:00a til SW's fireworks at 9:30p (prior to the party move inside Launch Bay, I thought there would be plenty of time to fill the day from 11a til TS dinner at 5:45p. Now, scratching my head?) If M&G times are so low, and time to look around during the party; do you guys think there is truly enough to do earlier to fill the day? We have FP's for ToT, Rock Coaster, & Star Tours. Then, I wanted us to see the short SW's stage shows, Launch Bay everything; lower priority to fill time-meet Mickey/Minnie, Great Movie Ride (if wait reasonable), & TSM (big IF wait reasonable). Look around the gift shops (DH's faves on property). If you knew it was important to your spouse to spend the whole day in the park once there, and you knew SW's was the focus of the day, and you knew you had the dessert party time now for probable low wait Launch Bay, AND you knew your minions were night owls & would sleep in as late as you would let them (AP so no worries on burning park tix's & only day to really sleep in for them); when would you plan on arriving at HS? I'm sorry for asking a question that really boils down to choice, but with only one other family trip under our belt (during the last SW's weekend of 2015); I'm  rather ignorant on the subject (and scary thought , DH is counting on me as the "planner" (dun dun dun...) Thanks in advance guys!


I would stick with 11ish. There's many things you can do to fill up the day is you finish doing the things on your list.  Maybe Muppetvision, Indiana Jones show,  One Man's Dream,  take a couple of sets of the citizens of Hollywood


----------



## yulilin3

HubbDave said:


> We have never done a dessert party. I was trying to choose between this and an Illuminations cruise. After seeing some videos and watching Lou Mongello's live stream from this the other night I was sold.
> 
> Now just to get August to,open.   I wonder why they are waiting.


They have been releasing dates mid month so it should come or this week.  As to why,  only Disney execs know as it doesn't make sense to anyone else


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> They have been releasing dates mid month so it should come or this week.  As to why,  only Disney execs know as it doesn't make sense to anyone else



Do you know if they normally appear in the morning when released or just whenever someone hits the button lol


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Do you know if they normally appear in the morning when released or just whenever someone hits the button lol


It doesn't have a pattern.  Sometimes in the morning,  sometimes in the afternoon.  Rarely on  the weekends


----------



## Lm3js

Do not be discouraged!  We leave in 13 days and was able to book the Dessert party today for 7/28!  My husband is not on board, but I have told him we can cancel. I'm sure that by the time we are there that he will be all-in! I am confident for those looking for August dates.  My kids love SW and I am super excited to do a dessert party.  Now, I have to rearrange my ADR because we have a 7pm one for Sci Fi and we won't be that hungry if we eat a full dinner. I'm trying to move that like 3 (late lunch) and we snack until dessert.


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> It doesn't have a pattern.  Sometimes in the morning,  sometimes in the afternoon.  Rarely on  the weekends



Well we should have enough stalkers here to be on the ball!


----------



## Skywise

Caught this lucky shot walking out of Fantasmic... Would've got a few more but a CM'er kept yelling at me to move along as that wasn't a fireworks viewing point.


----------



## RobOhhh

yulilin3 said:


> To our Star Wars family


Thanks very much!  
Seems like a wonderful community here!!!


----------



## disneymath

Just checked if anything had opened up for August, but nothing yet.

Did notice that DHS will apparently also be getting Early Morning Magic event.  Rides will be Star Tours and Midway Mania plus Woody, Buzz, Mickey, Minnie, and Olaf meet n greets.  Buffet breakfast at ABC Commisary.  Was not bookable for August 4th.

(Hadn't seen this mentioned anywher, so thought I would mention it.)

ETA $69 adult, $59 child (3-9), plus tax. (Appears will be Mondays and Wednesdays in August and September as per @ArielSRL below.)


----------



## Iowamomof4

disneymath said:


> Just checked if anything had opened up for August, but nothing yet.
> 
> Did notice that DHS will apparently also be getting Early Morning Magic event.  Rides will be Star Tours and Midway Mania plus Woody, Buzz, Mickey, Minnie, and Olaf meet n greets.  Buffet breakfast at ABC Commisary.  Was not bookable for August 4th.
> 
> (Hadn't seen this mentioned anywher, so thought I would mention it.)



Wow, that would be new news as far as I know!

EDIT: Having said that, this holds absolutely no interest for me at all. TSMM isn't that special of a ride to me or my family - one time with FP+ per visit is plenty, Star Tours is often near walk-on when we go plus I can't ride it more than once every few hours or I get motion sickness, and the character M & G's are also not my cup of tea. Too bad DHS is so spread out... if they could have included ToT my teens might have been interested.


----------



## ArielSRL

disneymath said:


> Just checked if anything had opened up for August, but nothing yet.
> 
> Did notice that DHS will apparently also be getting Early Morning Magic event.  Rides will be Star Tours and Midway Mania plus Woody, Buzz, Mickey, Minnie, and Olaf meet n greets.  Buffet breakfast at ABC Commisary.  Was not bookable for August 4th.
> 
> (Hadn't seen this mentioned anywher, so thought I would mention it.)


Yes, seems like it just popped up tonight. I've read scheduled for Mondays and Wednesdays in August thus far.


----------



## disneymath

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wow, that would be new news as far as I know!
> 
> EDIT: Having said that, this holds absolutely no interest for me at all. TSMM isn't that special of a ride to me or my family - one time with FP+ per visit is plenty, Star Tours is often near walk-on when we go plus I can't ride it more than once every few hours or I get motion sickness, and the character M & G's are also not my cup of tea. Too bad DHS is so spread out... if they could have included ToT my teens might have been interested.



No interest for us either ... Just holding out for the dessert party.


----------



## glvsav37

disneymath said:


> Just checked if anything had opened up for August, but nothing yet.
> 
> Did notice that DHS will apparently also be getting Early Morning Magic event.  Rides will be Star Tours and Midway Mania plus Woody, Buzz, Mickey, Minnie, and Olaf meet n greets.  Buffet breakfast at ABC Commisary.  Was not bookable for August 4th.
> 
> (Hadn't seen this mentioned anywher, so thought I would mention it.)
> 
> ETA $69 adult, $59 child (3-9), plus tax. (Appears will be Mondays and Wednesdays in August and September as per @ArielSRL below.)




wow...stick around to do ToT and RnRC at park open and you've pretty much knocked out HS before 10am.  

I'm kinda actually surprised they are doing this given the park is so slim on attractions anyway.


----------



## HubbDave

yulilin3 said:


> They have been releasing dates mid month so it should come or this week.  As to why,  only Disney execs know as it doesn't make sense to anyone else


Thanks so much for the info and this thread.

I will dial back my caffeine...lol


----------



## Mintycake

glvsav37 said:


> wow...stick around to do ToT and RnRC at park open and you've pretty much knocked out HS before 10am.
> 
> I'm kinda actually surprised they are doing this given the park is so slim on attractions anyway.


I wonder if this means you won't get jedi training if this event is happening.   What if the early morning folks take all the spots?


----------



## yulilin3

Mintycake said:


> I wonder if this means you won't get jedi training if this event is happening.   What if the early morning folks take all the spots?


more folks will be in line or already signed up for JT on the days this package is sold. I wouldn't say the entire JT will be sold out by park opening but a lot of spots will be taken


----------



## glvsav37

Mintycake said:


> I wonder if this means you won't get jedi training if this event is happening.   What if the early morning folks take all the spots?



hmmmmm....interesting point. But IDK, I think they may take some slots, but lets hope they keep them away from that side of the park until rope drop when the rest of us can get in. 

But yes, there will always be that segment that;s willing to pay not for the intended attraction, but to get an inside track to something else. We are sort of doing that with BOG breakfast so we can hopefully ride 7DMT once or 2x quick. But thankfully thats only costing us a QS credit that we would have been using somewhere anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

This is the last Off Topic post about the new package (which is already being discussed on another thread) but let's crunch times
You enter at 7:45am, instinctively go first to TSMM. You are out of that ride by 8am, at the latest. Meet Buzz and Woody. Out by 8:10am Then you head over to ST out by 8:30am meet Olaf done by 8:35am. You can potentially go sign up for JT then. After go meet Mickey/.Minnie and into the breakfast area by 9am rope drop.
That's if you're doing all the meet and greets, if not you could be in line for JT well before


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneymath said:


> Did notice that *DHS will apparently also be getting Early Morning Magic event*.  Rides will be Star Tours and Midway Mania plus Woody, Buzz, Mickey, Minnie, and Olaf meet n greets.  Buffet breakfast at ABC Commisary.  Was not bookable for August 4th.
> 
> (Hadn't seen this mentioned anywher, so thought I would mention it.)
> 
> ETA $69 adult, $59 child (3-9), plus tax. (Appears will be Mondays and Wednesdays in August and September as per @ArielSRL below.)


Just saw this from DPB -- bookable today...
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-start-august-1/


----------



## Regan117

disneymath said:


> Just checked if anything had opened up for August, but nothing yet.
> 
> Did notice that DHS will apparently also be getting Early Morning Magic event.  Rides will be Star Tours and Midway Mania plus Woody, Buzz, Mickey, Minnie, and Olaf meet n greets.  Buffet breakfast at ABC Commisary.  Was not bookable for August 4th.
> 
> (Hadn't seen this mentioned anywher, so thought I would mention it.)
> 
> ETA $69 adult, $59 child (3-9), plus tax. (Appears will be Mondays and Wednesdays in August and September as per @ArielSRL below.)



Thanks for posting! We just booked EMM for Sept. 19th.


----------



## yulilin3

Dessert Party Hours are updated on the HUB. It should show up available for booking later today or tomorrow. They are showing up until Sept. 5th
Stay tuned


----------



## RobOhhh

I can see dates lit up on the calendar through September 5th for the dessert party, but no times populate yet for any date -- it's getting very close!!!


----------



## yulilin3

RobOhhh said:


> I can see dates lit up on the calendar through September 5th for the dessert party, but no times populate yet for any date -- it's getting very close!!!


the times are wrong both on the HUB and on the WDW site. They have the dessert party at 9:30  you gotta love Disney I.T.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RobOhhh said:


> I can see dates lit up on the calendar through September 5th for the dessert party, but no times populate yet for any date -- it's getting very close!!!


Just noticed the same!  Still getting "no tables..." message for now...

*refresh* *refresh* *refresh* *refresh* *refresh* *refresh* *refresh* *refresh* *refresh* *refresh*


----------



## glvsav37

yulilin3 said:


> Dessert Party Hours are updated on the HUB. It should show up available for booking later today or tomorrow. They are showing up until Sept. 5th
> Stay tuned



thanks for keeping us updated!!! 

question: is this "HUB" public or is it only for CMs?


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> the times are wrong both on the HUB and on the WDW site. They have the dessert party at 9:30  you gotta love Disney I.T.


I thought 9:30pm seemed a little late.


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> thanks for keeping us updated!!!
> 
> question: is this "HUB" public or is it only for CMs?


Internal CM site


----------



## yulilin3

If it does open with the incorrect times book it anyways, they'll figure it out


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I just tried 2 dates that work for me in August and they aren't available!! Already sold out???


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I just tried 2 dates that work for me in August and they aren't available!! Already sold out???


they haven't opened for booking yet


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Oh, okay thanks. Ill keep refreshing!


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Oh, okay thanks. Ill keep refreshing!


you'll see people posting here when it actually opens.


----------



## Regan117

This is driving me crazy doing one month at a time! LOL Come on, Sept. 20th...


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Phew!!! I just logged in to check and noticed dates for Aug just opened up today - but no tables available. I couldn't believe it was sold out so quick! *Refreshing here to! LOL


----------



## yulilin3

Regan117 said:


> This is driving me crazy doing one month at a time! LOL Come on, Sept. 20th...


For later Sept. dates it's probably going to be mid August. At least that's how it's been happening for months now


----------



## disneymath

Also refreshing here ...


----------



## lampshadehead

So is it not just me that is getting no availability, even when trying all 9 days that we will be there? Or is it really sold out for late August?


----------



## yulilin3

lampshadehead said:


> So is it not just me that is getting no availability, even when trying all 9 days that we will be there? Or is it really sold out for late August?


it's not opened for booking yet


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> it's not opened for booking yet



we are sooooooo CLOSE!!!!


----------



## ParrotBill

Hey Yulilin3 - going back to the original intent of this amazing thread, do you have a decent summary of Star Wars related attractions and activities that is current?

Star Tours (of course)
Launch Bay - Character meet for Chewbacca, Kylo Ren,... and short film about Star Wars
Star Wars Fireworks Show
Star Wars Dessert Parties
Wandering Storm Troopers (interact with them, it's fun)

what else?


----------



## glvsav37

@ParrotBill Trade with the Jawas


----------



## fauntleroy1953

Still trying for last week in August, but says no tables available..........sheesh.....


----------



## yulilin3

ParrotBill said:


> Hey Yulilin3 - going back to the original intent of this amazing thread, do you have a decent summary of Star Wars related attractions and activities that is current?
> 
> Star Tours (of course)
> Launch Bay - Character meet for Chewbacca, Kylo Ren,... and short film about Star Wars
> Star Wars Fireworks Show
> Star Wars Dessert Parties
> Wandering Storm Troopers (interact with them, it's fun)
> 
> what else?


Path of the Jedi 10 min. movie next to the Olaf meet and greet
Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away show
March of the First Order
The first page of this thread has all the information


----------



## yulilin3

fauntleroy1953 said:


> Still trying for last week in August, but says no tables available..........sheesh.....


not sure if they will open for booking with the incorrect times that are posted right now


----------



## Corey127

For the dessert party, we are a party of 4. 2 adults, 1 four year old, and a baby. I know baby is free but do I book for 4 like a restaurant? Or for 3?


----------



## yulilin3

Corey127 said:


> For the dessert party, we are a party of 4. 2 adults, 1 four year old, and a baby. I know baby is free but do I book for 4 like a restaurant? Or for 3?


3 since you don't have to pay for the baby


----------



## fauntleroy1953

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if they will open for booking with the incorrect times that are posted right now


It says 8:45. What should the correct time be so I'll know when it's fixed?


----------



## Corey127

yulilin3 said:


> 3 since you don't have to pay for the baby


  Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

fauntleroy1953 said:


> It says 8:45. What should the correct time be so I'll know when it's fixed?


Until August 21st the fireworks are at 9:30pm dessert party will be at 8:15pm
From August 21st until September 5th fireworks are at 8:45pm feeder pay will be at 7:30pm


----------



## fauntleroy1953

I've been checking around 8/27, so it appears 8:45 is the correct time,but the site may not be set up to take ressies.......


----------



## yulilin3

fauntleroy1953 said:


> I've been checking around 8/27, so it appears 8:45 is the correct time,but the site may not be set up to take ressies.......


Right now is showing the times for fireworks not the times for the dessert party,  that starts 75 minutes before.  So like I said,  I'm sure they'll fix that and then it'll open for booking


----------



## BlueLion

Corey127 said:


> For the dessert party, we are a party of 4. 2 adults, 1 four year old, and a baby. I know baby is free but do I book for 4 like a restaurant? Or for 3?


I'm in the same boat here. Still waiting on August dates but tested with an earlier one. If I include my 2 year old in the count, his MDE infant profile shows up like with other reservations, and he does not count towards the total charge.


----------



## yulilin3

BlueLion said:


> I'm in the same boat here. Still waiting on August dates but tested with an earlier one. If I include my 2 year old in the count, his MDE infant profile shows up like with other reservations, and he does not count towards the total charge.


Good to know


----------



## MarieLightning

Welp, I know what I'm doing for the rest of the day


----------



## yulilin3

Quick update: the dessert times dissapeared  from the HUB for August and Sept. They are probably fixing the times. As soon as they are back up I'll let you know


----------



## CJK

New blog post:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ar-dessert-party-at-disneys-hollywoodstudios/


----------



## HopperFan

Well they just put it out on facebook and twitter open to book, but still saying no available tables.


----------



## lampshadehead

Just called, still not able to book.


----------



## HopperFan

lampshadehead said:


> Just called, still not able to book.



Common Sense Rule #1 - Make sure the system is prepared for booking before you publicize it all over the place that it is available.

Common Sense Rule #2 - If you don't do Common Sense Rule #1, you are not doing your job.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Common Sense Rule #1 - Make sure the system is prepared for booking before you publicize it all over the place that it is available.
> 
> Common Sense Rule #2 - If you don't do Common Sense Rule #1, you are not doing your job.


When was the last time Disney operated on common sense


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> Common Sense Rule #1 - Make sure the system is prepared for booking before you publicize it all over the place that it is available.
> 
> Common Sense Rule #2 - If you don't do Common Sense Rule #1, you are not doing your job.



They really should let the force be their guide


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> They really should let the force be their guide


Han Solo in Force Awakens "That's not how the Force works!"


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> When was the last time Disney operated on common sense



Def not in 2016.  They are bound and determined to not gain control of that dropped ball.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

How long is the show? If it starts at 8:45 what time do you think I could be back at the Boardwalk hotel (by walking there)?


----------



## HopperFan

So as I sit here refreshing, open/closing, trying to book through ..... 'cause it's a short trip and I have two nights open but really just want one .................... trying to be productive at my desk, sorting through to do notes and trying to organize ............. then I come up with ...........

HUNT BEETLEJUICE

What does that mean? Why? What was I thinking?  I'm so confused ......................


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> How long is the show? If it starts at 8:45 what time do you think I could be back at the Boardwalk hotel (by walking there)?


the show is 13 minutes. I usually take about 10 to 15 minutes walking from the DHS front entrance to Boardwalk


----------



## Candycane83

So what are the chances they would just open up all dates here? (looking for December... )


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> So what are the chances they would just open up all dates here? (looking for December... )


At this point I would say slim to none.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Thanks! Anyone know if it's been starting on time?


yulilin3 said:


> the show is 13 minutes. I usually take about 10 to 15 minutes walking from the DHS front entrance to Boardwalk


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Thanks! Anyone know if it's been starting on time?


yes, it's been starting on time


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> At this point I would say slim to none.


LOL, one can wish! Oh well... I guess I have a bit to go in waiting.


----------



## yulilin3

Since we have a brand new blog post maybe you all can let them know about your frustration in the slow release of times for this show. I'll start


----------



## HopperFan

Did you know you can type "Star Wars Dessert" all with just your left hand .............


----------



## cinmell

HopperFan said:


> Did you know you can type "Star Wars Dessert" all with just your left hand .............



This might be my favorite post of the day!


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> Did you know you can type "Star Wars Dessert" all with just your left hand .............



I've stopped stalking the booking site, more informative and entertaining here.


----------



## disneymath

Disney site still has August 4th time as 9:30 with no tables available.


----------



## yulilin3

disneymath said:


> Disney site still has August 4th time as 9:30 with no tables available.


it hasn't updated to the correct times yet. It should say 8:15pm or 8:30pm


----------



## CJK

I have to go out tonight for about 4hrs. IF the dessert party becomes available to book tonight, what are the chances of it selling out before 11pm??? I have 2 parties to book for friends and don't want to miss out!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CJK said:


> I have to go out tonight for about 4hrs. IF the dessert party becomes available to book tonight, what are the chances of it selling out before 11pm??? I have 2 parties to book for friends and don't want to miss out!


I'd like my odds better if they hadn't jumped the gun and posted on DPB already and shared across Twitter and FB!!!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I have to go out tonight for about 4hrs. IF the dessert party becomes available to book tonight, what are the chances of it selling out before 11pm??? I have 2 parties to book for friends and don't want to miss out!


what dates?


----------



## CJK

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd like my odds better if they hadn't jumped the gun and posted on DPB already!!!


I was thinking the exact same thing!!!! You can't book this party on the app, correct?


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> what dates?


Aug. 10th and Aug. 23rd


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing!!!! You can't book this party on the app, correct?


not on the app. But you can go online through your phone, or call


----------



## SweetJulia23

Can I ask about Jedi Training here? All I see is dessert party talk. Sorry if this doesn't go here. 

Just a question, can you sign up for Jedi training during morning EMH or do they still wait until official open? Would there be any advantage to doing it on an EMH morning?.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Aug. 10th and Aug. 23rd


Aug. 23rd should not sell out during the night


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CJK said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing!!!! You can't book this party on the app, correct?


Dunno... I AM able to search for a date on the app and am just getting "date unavailable" message so far...

ETA: WRONG!! I'm actually using the browser on my iPhone for this.


----------



## ktb2002

Yea I've been checking it on the wdw site through my phone, once booked will it show up on our plans on the MDE?


----------



## yulilin3

SweetJulia23 said:


> Can I ask about Jedi Training here? All I see is dessert party talk. Sorry if this doesn't go here.
> 
> Just a question, can you sign up for Jedi training during morning EMH or do they still wait until official open? Would there be any advantage to doing it on an EMH morning?.


It goes here, anything SW at DHS goes here.
There's a lot of reports that people have been able to sign up before park opening, for those that have ressies early, I believe the same goes for EMH but I'm sure more people will be able to give you a more definite answer


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> not on the app. But you can go online through your phone, or call


Thanks! I will try to get the website up on my phone and see if that works. Nail biting!


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Yea I've been checking it on the wdw site through my phone, once booked will it show up on our plans on the MDE?


yes


----------



## ktb2002

CJK said:


> Thanks! I will try to get the website up on my phone and see if that works. Nail biting!



Just google Star Wars dessert party and it'll take you right there


----------



## frisbeego

SweetJulia23 said:


> Can I ask about Jedi Training here? All I see is dessert party talk. Sorry if this doesn't go here.
> 
> Just a question, can you sign up for Jedi training during morning EMH or do they still wait until official open? Would there be any advantage to doing it on an EMH morning?.



Yes, you can sign up during morning EMH.  The advantage is that you get a jump on those who don't have EMH.  Still, get there early.  We were about 50 back from the turnstiles when the park opened for EMH.  We still had to wait about 20 minutes in the JTA sign-up line.


----------



## ktb2002

Yulilin3 do you know how many spots they have for each party or a guess since you were there when it was sold out?


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Yulilin3 do you know how many spots they have for each party or a guess since you were there when it was sold out?


200 is the max per party


----------



## cinmell

Where is the sign up for Jedi training?


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> 200 is the max per party



Oh wow, ok that makes me feel much better!


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> 200 is the max per party



Is that with the current layout.  It seems like eliminating the tables in front of the Theater could actually open it up for more capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

cinmell said:


> Where is the sign up for Jedi training?


Indiana Jones gift shop next to 50s Prime Time


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Is that with the current layout.  It seems like eliminating the tables in front of the Theater could actually open it up for more capacity.


Yeah that's counting the current set up. Inside Launch Bay there's actually less space than what they had outside.
EDIT TO ADD: Not sure if you saw the pics I posted for the new set up. The outside roped off area is smaller now. That was the whole point of moving the party inside is to have more space outside for people not doing the party


----------



## disneymath

So, we are under a severe thunderstorm warning and the rains have just started ... keep your fingers crossed that I don't have to add "power outage woes" to my dessert party booking adventure.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah that's counting the current set up. Inside Launch Bay there's actually less space than what they had outside.
> EDIT TO ADD: Not sure if you saw the pics I posted for the new set up. The outside roped off area is smaller now. That was the whole point of moving the party inside is to have more space outside for people not doing the party



But weren't you speculating that they were going to have MORE reservations with this new setup?  How does that work with tighter indoor space?  (The outdoor space makes sense because it's all standing room only now)


----------



## cinmell

yulilin3 said:


> Indiana Jones gift shop next to 50s Prime Time


Thank you!


----------



## SweetJulia23

yulilin3 said:


> It goes here, anything SW at DHS goes here.
> There's a lot of reports that people have been able to sign up before park opening, for those that have ressies early, I believe the same goes for EMH but I'm sure more people will be able to give you a more definite answer



Thanks! I thought I had all my planning done then Disney threw a wrench into it.



frisbeego said:


> Yes, you can sign up during morning EMH. The advantage is that you get a jump on those who don't have EMH. Still, get there early. We were about 50 back from the turnstiles when the park opened for EMH. We still had to wait about 20 minutes in the JTA sign-up line.



Thanks! So you still had 40 minutes to ride before official open after that? Do you remember what time slot you got? I probably have to do this on my Epcot day and need to be out by 12.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> But weren't you speculating that they were going to have MORE reservations with this new setup?  How does that work with tighter indoor space?  (The outdoor space makes sense because it's all standing room only now)


No, it still shows 200, they not only use the roped off area inside Launch Bay (by the Kylo meet and greet downstairs) but they have tables all around the Cantina area and they also have tables outside in the little courtyard where the hand prints of the 5 original animators used to be. So people can spread out


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

can i just say ARGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I have to leave at 6pm (EST) to take my daughter to rehearsal but I should be back around 6:45pm If anyone sees it updating remember to post here


----------



## dismom57

bilnsheldodisney said:


> can i just say ARGH!!!!!!!!!



Yes you can, this is more stress than FD (cause it is more important to me).  Thanks for sharing the crazy and keeping me company.


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah that's counting the current set up. Inside Launch Bay there's actually less space than what they had outside.
> EDIT TO ADD: Not sure if you saw the pics I posted for the new set up. The outside roped off area is smaller now. That was the whole point of moving the party inside is to have more space outside for people not doing the party



Yeah I knew it was reduce the outside space but those tables, dessert tables, bars etc took up alot of space and made all the space behind the bars useless.


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> I have to leave at 6pm (EST) to take my daughter to rehearsal but I should be back around 6:45pm If anyone sees it updating remember to post here



We got ya covered!


----------



## RobOhhh

bilnsheldodisney said:


> can i just say ARGH!!!!!!!!!


You can say it, like, at least fifteen times... because that's the bare minimum I've already said the same! 

I think we're all feeling this right now! LOL


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Gosh I hope I'm not waiting until late tonight!!


----------



## disneymath

Not to mix-up my threads or anything, but this is starting to remind me of the spring agony of "Rumours" of Light anticipation!


----------



## HopperFan

disneymath said:


> Not to mix-up my threads or anything, but this is starting to remind me of the spring agony of "Rumours" of Light anticipation!



And the members of the RUMORS of LIGHT LOUNGE are still in therapy .................

http://disboards.com/threads/rumors...g-package-is-showing-up-as-an-option.3486308/


----------



## yulilin3

disneymath said:


> Not to mix-up my threads or anything, but this is starting to remind me of the spring agony of "Rumours" of Light anticipation!


unfortunately we go through this with everything Disney nowadays. 
I still remember the days of waiting for the Star Wars Weekends packages to open up...you guys remember?


----------



## disneymath

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately we go through this with everything Disney nowadays.
> I still remember the days of waiting for the Star Wars Weekends packages to open up...you guys remember?



Ignoring getting the boys signed up for Jedi Training at DL two summers ago, this is my first Disney World Star Wars adventure!


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> And the members of the RUMORS of LIGHT LOUNGE are still in therapy .................
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/rumors...g-package-is-showing-up-as-an-option.3486308/



Before this is over I may be even more happy there is alcohol at the party!


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Before this is over I may be even more happy there is alcohol at the party!


unlimited no less 
Ok, I'll be back in a bit. Mommy duty calls


----------



## dismom57

we found the drinks a little "light" but they were very good and plentiful.


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> unlimited no less
> Ok, I'll be back in a bit. Mommy duty calls



Meh, just hire her an Uber.


----------



## ktb2002

Skywise said:


> Meh, just hire her an Uber.



Staying onsite and have my 14 year old son, he can get me back to the buses, however he'd prob be more likely to just leave me there!  I'm not even a big drinker but a couple look interesting.


----------



## capegirl

HopperFan said:


> And the members of the RUMORS of LIGHT LOUNGE are still in therapy .................
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/rumors...g-package-is-showing-up-as-an-option.3486308/



I can attest to this. I absolutely refuse to have anything to do with that JB show!


----------



## glvsav37

I'm kinda miffed about this early morning thing b/c it is being held the same day we had planned on getting my kids into the Jedi Training. Now I almost feel obligated to buy the AM event just so I can ensure a good time for the Jedi thing....of course, the 1 thing that was free (Jedi) is going to end up costing me crazy money.. SMH, I know I don't have to, but I have no other time in that park (at least early enough that I could sign them up) and it goes back to the fact that we are planned for this 180 days ago and Dis just goes in and makes changes like this 3 weeks before. I know I know...adding things is normally good, but I don't have any wiggle room in my schedule b/c now all FP and ADRs are set in stone.


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> I'm kinda miffed about this early morning thing b/c it is being held the same day we had planned on getting my kids into the Jedi Training. Now I almost feel obligated to buy the AM event just so I can ensure a good time for the Jedi thing....of course, the 1 thing that was free (Jedi) is going to end up costing me crazy money.. SMH, I know I don't have to, but I have no other time in that park (at least early enough that I could sign them up) and it goes back to the fact that we are planned for this 180 days ago and Dis just goes in and makes changes like this 3 weeks before. I know I know...adding things is normally good, but I don't have any wiggle room in my schedule b/c now all FP and ADRs are set in stone.



My son is too old for the Jedi training now, and I know they've changed it some since he did it so I'm not sure of the current procedures.  Is there a way for just 1 of you to go and sign the kids up rather than the whole family?  It still sucks but wonder if it's possible in your situation and save you $


----------



## glvsav37

ktb2002 said:


> My son is too old for the Jedi training now, and I know they've changed it some since he did it so I'm not sure of the current procedures.  Is there a way for just 1 of you to go and sign the kids up rather than the whole family?  It still sucks but wonder if it's possible in your situation and save you $



no...the kids have to be there to sign up...and I have 2 of them...so if 3 of us are going, might as well add my wife, what the heck. Its only money.  lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

glvsav37 said:


> I'm kinda miffed about this early morning thing b/c it is being held the same day we had planned on getting my kids into the Jedi Training. Now I almost feel obligated to buy the AM event just so I can ensure a good time for the Jedi thing....of course, the 1 thing that was free (Jedi) is going to end up costing me crazy money.. SMH, I know I don't have to, but I have no other time in that park (at least early enough that I could sign them up) and it goes back to the fact that we are planned for this 180 days ago and Dis just goes in and makes changes like this 3 weeks before. I know I know...adding things is normally good, but I don't have any wiggle room in my schedule b/c now all FP and ADRs are set in stone.



I have to say I am generally a fan of them adding these VIP type experiences/extra things ... but if that negatively impacts people from getting into Jedi training to the point that they feel they have to sign up for this "extra" cost than that is not really cool as the Jedi Training is supposed to be included with your ticket price

Now, we don't know exactly how it will work and perhaps there will be no impact - but if there is, not really a fan


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> no...the kids have to be there to sign up...and I have 2 of them...so if 3 of us are going, might as well add my wife, what the heck. Its only money.  lol



UGH yikes!  Too bad they can't add the Jedi thing as an advance reservation or FP.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

ktb2002 said:


> Before this is over I may be even more happy there is alcohol at the party!



need one of those drinks now!!!


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> Since we have a brand new blog post maybe you all can let them know about your frustration in the slow release of times for this show. I'll start



Well I guess after 5 negative posts they aren't letting any others through


----------



## ktb2002

bilnsheldodisney said:


> need one of those drinks now!!!



Only 1?


----------



## ktb2002

Any other time Disney is quick to take our $.......


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

ktb2002 said:


> Only 1?



good point!  one of each!  okay 2...


----------



## Just1Princess

ktb2002 said:


> UGH yikes!  Too bad they can't add the Jedi thing as an advance reservation or FP.



Why isn't Jedi training a reservation or fast pass? It is bothering me to plan the tar out of our vacation and still have to worry about this!!


----------



## ktb2002

Just1Princess said:


> Why isn't Jedi training a reservation or fast pass? It is bothering me to plan the tar out of our vacation and still have to worry about this!!




It would definitely be nice.  The cruise line has started doing advance booking for a couple of the free character meets.


----------



## Candycane83

HopperFan said:


> Well I guess after 5 negative posts they aren't letting any others through


I was wondering why there aren't any more! Lol


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> Well I guess after 5 negative posts they aren't letting any others through



Lol hey now mine wasn't negative, I was very polite in asking why it's showing up to book but not available


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

my son is too old for Jedi Training, but I would be mad about this too!


----------



## 123SA

*For the this show  --   Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away    --   I have 10:50 FP at Toy Story Mania.  Will I make it in time for the 11:30 show?   Is getting a good seat a priority?   (Sept 8th  - -so should be a low crowd day)  Thanks for your help.*


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Meh, just hire her an Uber.


I'm her Uber  and I'm back


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> I'm her Uber  and I'm back



Dang here I thought you come have drinks with me LOL!  And I'm glad you're back to keep us all in line!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I'm her Uber  and I'm back



Did she pay you in pokemon?  Tell her I got a Golbat today.  Yes, I am playing too LOL!!


----------



## yulilin3

123SA said:


> *For the this show  --   Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away    --   I have 10:50 FP at Toy Story Mania.  Will I make it in time for the 11:30 show?   Is getting a good seat a priority?   (Sept 8th  - -so should be a low crowd day)  Thanks for your help.*


No seat for this show, it's outside. You can walk up and watch it from the back no need to be super close. So, yes, you'll have time


----------



## ktb2002

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Did she pay you in pokemon?  Tell her I got a Golbat today.  Yes, I am playing too LOL!!



Ugh.... Don't even go there!  I have a feeling my son and Pokemon will drive me crazy


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Did she pay you in pokemon?  Tell her I got a Golbst today.  Yes, I am playing too LOL!!


 I got an Evie, an Abra and a Clefairy on my way over there (she was catching while I was driving)


----------



## 123SA

yulilin3 said:


> No seat for this show, it's outside. You can walk up and watch it from the back no need to be super close. So, yes, you'll have time



Great.  THanks!


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Quick question about the desert party.  On the Disney page describing the event they say there are "specialty drinks—including alcoholic beverage options."  Are the alcoholic beverages included in the $69 price tag?  Also, for anyone who has done this desert party, what are the actual alcoholic options?  Thanks for the help


----------



## yulilin3

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Quick question about the desert party.  On the Disney page describing the event they say there are "specialty drinks—including alcoholic beverage options."  Are the alcoholic beverages included in the $69 price tag?  Also, for anyone who has done this desert party, what are the actual alcoholic options?  Thanks for the help


yes, unlimited alcoholic drinks, here's the current menu (sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> yes, unlimited alcoholic drinks, here's the current menu (sorry for the blurry pic)


that swamp milk sounds nasty btw.  has anyone tried it?


----------



## ktb2002

bilnsheldodisney said:


> that swamp milk sounds nasty btw.  has anyone tried it?



It does sound bizarre buts it's free so I'm game!


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Thanks for the menu.   A couple of those sound pretty good!  Alcohol being included makes the $69 price tag easier to swallow!


----------



## Mchurchill96

Any time now, Disney! I really don't want to be waiting all night, and I don't want to miss out because I have to work tomorrow! Hoping for August 9th.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Thanks for the menu.   A couple of those sound pretty good!  Alcohol being included makes the $69 price tag easier to swallow!


no pun intended!! LOL


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Pretty sure this was asked once before here..?? But can strollers be brought into the launch Bay for this party? It would serve as a good place to sit and eat off from for my toddler. Also, I would assume a stroller can be parked in the children's area of the fireworks viewing?


----------



## yulilin3

No change on the HUB guys, sorry


----------



## PrncessA

disneymath said:


> So, we are under a severe thunderstorm warning and the rains have just started ... keep your fingers crossed that I don't have to add "power outage woes" to my dessert party booking adventure.



We are here tonight as well, I hope the rain holds out or passes fast. I am so excited about the dessert party and the fireworks.


----------



## HubbDave

Lol. I was busy all day and this thread grew a bit


----------



## HopperFan

ktb2002 said:


> Lol hey now mine wasn't negative, I was very polite in asking why it's showing up to book but not available



I stand corrected, no one was posting any positives about the event.


----------



## HopperFan

We did the SWW Dessert Parties and found the mixed drinks to be undrinkable.  Think there was just 2, maybe 3.

I'm all up for adventure but I was wishing for a beer.

Then we did the Rebel Hangar and the drinks in there and that bar were great ... but of course we were paying for them.

Now the Club Villain drinks were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Found myself treating myself to several.  (not the sangria but I don't usually like it anyway)

I will still try them (if I ever get my party booked) because I have hope.............. ... or a drink thing going on.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

HopperFan said:


> We did the SWW Dessert Parties and found the mixed drinks to be undrinkable.  Think there was just 2, maybe 3.
> 
> I'm all up for adventure but I was wishing for a beer.
> 
> Then we did the Rebel Hangar and the drinks in there and that bar were great ... but of course we were paying for them.
> 
> Now the Club Villain drinks were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Found myself treating myself to several.  (not the sangria but I don't usually like it anyway)
> 
> I will still try them (if I ever get my party booked) because I have hope..............



yeah - those club villian ones look awesome.


----------



## ktb2002

I've pretty much lost hope for today, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## HopperFan

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yeah - those club villian ones look awesome.



SO GOOD.  And they had several kinds of beer and pretty sure wine.  The entire event was awesome and worth every penny.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

HopperFan said:


> SO GOOD.  And they had several kinds of beer and pretty sure wine.  The entire event was awesome and worth every penny.



i would love it - couldn't talk the hubby and son into it, not that I have a choice at the moment.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

The dates show blue on the calendar through the first week of Jan now. Not available of course. But they were only blue through July before. Is there any chance they are planking to open THAT far?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> The dates show blue on the calendar through the first week of Jan now. Not available of course. But they were only blue through July before. Is there any chance they are planking to open THAT far?


I only see blue dates through Sept 5th...


----------



## ktb2002

I've also only got blue through Sept 5


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I only see blue dates through Sept 5th...


Hmm, I just looked again and on the mobile website they are blue through Jan 8, 2017.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Oh wait. Sorry that is for firework hours not the party. I forgot I changed pages. Sorry!

Although it's still exciting IF they actually announce soon Fireworks for sure through the end of the year!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Oh wait. Sorry that is for firework hours not the party. I forgot I changed pages. Sorry!
> 
> Although it's still exciting if they actually announce Fireworks for sure through the end of the year!!



Yeah... I did a double-take -- the fireworks are now scheduled through early Jan??? That's awesome! Are they scheduled every night? I'll go look...

EDIT: The dates are blue, but when you click on one it says "no hours available" or something like that.


----------



## Cluelyss

Corey127 said:


> For the dessert party, we are a party of 4. 2 adults, 1 four year old, and a baby. I know baby is free but do I book for 4 like a restaurant? Or for 3?


Pretty sure you need to book for 4, like an ADR. It will ask you the members of your party, so you shouldn't be charged for the baby. But there are a limited # of spots for this event and I would think they'd want actual headcount?


----------



## Tia1977

Saw this on FB, laughed so hard I snorted...

Inside The Magic captioned "Waiting for Disney to drop Stars Wars news and leaks"

My mind read "Waiting for August Dessert Parties to become available" 

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ao99GMA_460sa.gif


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yeah... I did a double-take -- the fireworks are now scheduled through early Jan??? That's awesome! Are they scheduled every night? I'll go look...
> 
> EDIT: The dates are blue, but when you click on one it says "no hours available" or something like that.



Yeah that's what I was trying to say. IF they officially announce them soonish it will be nice. Even the fireworks calendar has been grayed out past July so to me making them all blue is an improvement.


----------



## PrncessA

bilnsheldodisney said:


> that swamp milk sounds nasty btw.  has anyone tried it?


 It is nasty!  We got one to try and after we both tasted it, it went to the trash.  I didn't see anyone else drinking them either. 

We just got back from the dessert party, and it was fantastic. Moving it inside I think was a great idea, although they need to expand the space just a little. Tonight it seemed that the savory items were going faster than the dessert items. It was definitely worth the cost and we would do it again in a heartbeat. Bonus of course was the amazing Star Works fireworks at the end. We also met some great Disney fans which made for wonderful conversation.


----------



## asbyrneva

Thought I would ask on this thread
In the updated hours for August Late and early September they have the fireworks starting at 8:45 but fantasmic starts at 830.  Not even asking about getting out of F! in times to see them - can they really have the fireworks before fantasmic is even over?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Just a wonderment, is it possible that the times are loaded through 9/5 because they're going to have it every day for summer and through the Labor Day weekend, and then switch to just on the weekends after that? I swear I'm on like contigency plan G at this point, trying to make sure I put everything in a position that I can change days around if I need to.


----------



## lilkimmyk

Hi, I have a question about the alcoholic drinks.  DH and I just looked at the new menu and drink pics and he is not a fan of the mixed drink options (neither am I TBH but I'd try).  The old drinks looked great, that's how I convinced him to go since he's not a dessert guy.   Do they make made to order drinks too ( like a rum and coke etc.) or are we just limited to the four specialty drinks they provide?


----------



## frisbeego

SweetJulia23 said:


> Thanks! So you still had 40 minutes to ride before official open after that? Do you remember what time slot you got? I probably have to do this on my Epcot day and need to be out by 12.



Yes, we still had time to ride during morning EMH.  I think we rode TSM 4 times during EMH, then once more at 9 am.

We had our pick of the time slots.  

I can't stress this enough.  Get there early and go straight to JTA sign-ups.  The line swells quickly.  If you got in line 2 minutes after us, you probably waited a total of 30-40 minutes.


----------



## DVC4US

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Just a wonderment, is it possible that the times are loaded through 9/5 because they're going to have it every day for summer and through the Labor Day weekend, and then switch to just on the weekends after that? I swear I'm on like contigency plan G at this point, trying to make sure I put everything in a position that I can change days around if I need to.



No one really knows for sure what Disney will do with the fireworks but they have been really bad/slow about up dating the park hours and entertainment times.  They didn't post June until mid to late May and didn't post July until mid to late June.  



lilkimmyk said:


> Hi, I have a question about the alcoholic drinks.  DH and I just looked at the new menu and drink pics and he is not a fan of the mixed drink options (neither am I TBH but I'd try).  The old drinks looked great, that's how I convinced him to go since he's not a dessert guy.   Do they make made to order drinks too ( like a rum and coke etc.) or are we just limited to the four specialty drinks they provide?



I don't like the new drink menu either.  We went in June and I really liked all the drinks they had then.  Going again at the end of July and I am hoping they change these before we go.  They don't usually do other drinks but I have seen someone report that their DH grabbed a coke and had the bartender make him a rum and coke so I do think it might be possible.


----------



## yulilin3

asbyrneva said:


> Thought I would ask on this thread
> In the updated hours for August Late and early September they have the fireworks starting at 8:45 but fantasmic starts at 830.  Not even asking about getting out of F! in times to see them - can they really have the fireworks before fantasmic is even over?


I guess they can. I don't see SWaGS interfering with F! in any way . F! is loud enough to drown the fireworks and even if you hear some fireworks it shouldn't detract from the show. I guess we will need reports from people doing F! during SWaGS to be sure



NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Just a wonderment, is it possible that the times are loaded through 9/5 because they're going to have it every day for summer and through the Labor Day weekend, and then switch to just on the weekends after that? I swear I'm on like contigency plan G at this point, trying to make sure I put everything in a position that I can change days around if I need to.


Anything is possible. 


lilkimmyk said:


> Hi, I have a question about the alcoholic drinks.  DH and I just looked at the new menu and drink pics and he is not a fan of the mixed drink options (neither am I TBH but I'd try).  The old drinks looked great, that's how I convinced him to go since he's not a dessert guy.   Do they make made to order drinks too ( like a rum and coke etc.) or are we just limited to the four specialty drinks they provide?


There have been dissers reporting that they asked just for the alcohol. Hoping someone who has done that gives you a better answer


----------



## yulilin3

Good morning. Checked on the HUB and still no change. No hours for dessert party for August and no updates on the fireworks hours beyond Sept. 5th


----------



## glvsav37

yea, I called on the way into work this am for August. My heart stopped for a second b/c the CM said they opened booking yesterday and they were sold out for my date (8/4). I called right back and got another CM who said that the booking had not started yet. 

Thankfully, thanks to this thread, I figured the 1st CM had no idea what she was talking  about and gave it a second shot.


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> yea, I called on the way into work this am for August. My heart stopped for a second b/c the CM said they opened booking yesterday and they were sold out for my date (8/4). I called right back and got another CM who said that the booking had not started yet.
> 
> Thankfully, thanks to this thread, I figured the 1st CM had no idea what she was talking  about and gave it a second shot.


Disney's Phone Center Cast Member are like a box of chocolate...


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> Disney's Phone Center Cast Member are like a box of chocolate...


Or Bertie Bott's every flavour jelly beans


----------



## HopperFan

glvsav37 said:


> yea, I called on the way into work this am for August. My heart stopped for a second b/c the CM said they opened booking yesterday and they were sold out for my date (8/4). I called right back and got another CM who said that the booking had not started yet.
> 
> Thankfully, thanks to this thread, I figured the 1st CM had no idea what she was talking  about and gave it a second shot.



Well at least their phone CMs have not been impacted by the cuts and still maintaining their same level of service


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Well at least their phone CMs have not been impacted by the cuts and still maintaining their same level of service


----------



## RobOhhh

BOOKED FOR AUGUST 13TH!!!


----------



## lampshadehead

Heads up! I am on and buying right now!


----------



## DetroitAvant

Got mine for the end of August!


----------



## CJK

Nothing on Aug. 10th or 23rd yet.


----------



## ktb2002

CJK said:


> Nothing on Aug. 10th or 23rd yet.



My date still not open


----------



## CJK

ktb2002 said:


> My date still not open


Strange that they didn't release all dates at the same time.


----------



## JRoyster86

Nothing for August 12 yet... Come on Disney!


----------



## ktb2002

Wonder if it was a quick glitch cause I tested a date just listed above and not coming up for me


----------



## disneymath

ktb2002 said:


> Wonder if it was a quick glitch cause I tested a date just listed above and not coming up for me



Happy for those that got theirs, but hoping this is the case ...nothing for August 3 or 4.


----------



## yulilin3

it looks like a glitch. For those that booked was it online?


----------



## HopperFan

DetroitAvant said:


> Got mine for the end of August!



What date?  I can't get any dates I clicked in August to open.  I tried multiple computers and cleared the history ....

This is PATHETIC on their part.  Such a poor business model.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

My date still isn't showing the right times or allowing me to book Arrggghh.


----------



## lampshadehead

Just booked end of month. To test it, after getting my confirmation I tried again for 2 people same date, and it says no tables available. So weird.

Edit to add, I will stop now in case the traffic has something to do with it.


----------



## DetroitAvant

yulilin3 said:


> it looks like a glitch. For those that booked was it online?



Yes, online with a full credit card payment req'd.  I did end up with a reservation number and it's showing in my itinerary.  I just checked my date again and now it says no tables.  Not real sure what's going on.


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> What date?  I can't get any dates I clicked in August to open.  I tried multiple computers and cleared the history ....
> 
> This is PATHETIC on their part.  Such a poor business model.



Exact same scenario here


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HopperFan said:


> What date?  I can't get any dates I clicked in August to open.  I tried multiple computers and cleared the history ....
> 
> This is PATHETIC on their part.  Such a poor business model.


Same here for Aug 12 and Aug 19


----------



## yulilin3

DetroitAvant said:


> Yes, online with a full credit card payment req'd.  I did end up with a reservation number and it's showing in my itinerary.  I just checked my date again and now it says no tables.  Not real sure what's going on.


what time does your reservation say?


----------



## DetroitAvant

yulilin3 said:


> what time does your reservation say?



Exact same time as the fireworks that night.  I can send you a message with my exact date and time if you want, I prefer not to post publicly when we'll be out of town, sorry.


----------



## yulilin3

Guys, I think if you call you might be able to book through the phone lines...It's showing on one side of the HUB but not the regular one.


----------



## ktb2002

DetroitAvant said:


> Exact same time as the fireworks that night.  I can send you a message with my exact date and time if you want, I prefer not to post publicly when we'll be out of town, sorry.




Sounds like the time is still wrong, seriously thinking system glitched because it's not fixed


----------



## yulilin3

DetroitAvant said:


> Exact same time as the fireworks that night.  I can send you a message with my exact date and time if you want, I prefer not to post publicly when we'll be out of town, sorry.


I understand, it should be for 8:15pm or 7:30pm. Keep you conformation number safe, take a pic of it. Just in case


----------



## DetroitAvant

yulilin3 said:


> I understand, it should be for 8:15pm or 7:30pm. Keep you conformation number safe, take a pic of it. Just in case



Neither of those times.  Thanks for the advice, I got an e-mail confirmation with the reservation so I should be good on keeping it.


----------



## disneymath

HopperFan said:


> What date?  I can't get any dates I clicked in August to open.  I tried multiple computers and cleared the history ....
> 
> This is PATHETIC on their part.  Such a poor business model.



I think I'm at the point of writing a strongly worded letter to as many WDW execs as I can get email addresses for ... between this and the RoL disaster, enough already.


----------



## lampshadehead

My MDE reservations page says
*Time: * 8:45 PM


----------



## ktb2002

Just called, booking only open until end of July.


----------



## glvsav37

Ugh!!!!!  nothing 8/4 either....just called after I saw a few people with success and AGAIN nothing!!!! can't do it on line either.....GD Disney...get your #### together!!!!

I WANT TO GIVE YOU _(MORE)_ MONEY!!!!


----------



## CJK

Why oh why does this have to be so difficult??? Thanks to everyone for posting!!


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> Ugh!!!!!  nothing 8/4 either....just called after I saw a few people with success and AGAIN nothing!!!! can't do it on line either.....GD Disney...get your #### together!!!!
> 
> I WANT TO GIVE YOU _(MORE)_ MONEY!!!!



When we both get booked I'll get you a drink at the party


----------



## glvsav37

::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh

ughhhhh......so frustrating!!! this is the last last last thing I need to do before I can officially close the book on this vacation.....i mean its only 3 weeks away, why would that matter after I needed to do everything else (it feels like) 2 years ago.


----------



## yulilin3

lampshadehead said:


> My MDE reservations page says
> *Time: * 8:45 PM


that's fireworks time. Your dessert party will start at 7:30pm


----------



## lustergirl

Okay so I admit I am not that big of a star wars fan. But I did however watch the fireworks show on a youtube video and thought they were amazing. I am going 10/31-11/4. Does anyone know if they are going to be offered that late in the year? I was hoping to catch them one night.


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> ::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh::Refresh
> 
> ughhhhh......so frustrating!!! this is the last last last thing I need to do before I can officially close the book on this vacation.....i mean its only 3 weeks away, why would that matter after I needed to do everything else (it feels like) 2 years ago.




I just booked the trip Sunday, thankfully we only wanted 1 ADR which I snagged quickly and then this


----------



## GillianP1301

I got all excited this morning when I first opened this thread and then nothing.  Oh well.  I think we must be getting very close though! Surely at some point today we'll be booking (fingers crossed!)


----------



## disneymath

on with dvc rep, not available for her to book, explained what's gone on this morning, so she put me on hold to check with a supervisor ...


----------



## ktb2002

Wonder if the Disney IT guys is sitting here watching this thread drinking his coffee laughing at all of us


----------



## yulilin3

lustergirl said:


> Okay so I admit I am not that big of a star wars fan. But I did however watch the fireworks show on a youtube video and thought they were amazing. I am going 10/31-11/4. Does anyone know if they are going to be offered that late in the year? I was hoping to catch them one night.


They should continue on.


----------



## glvsav37

lustergirl said:


> Okay so I admit I am not that big of a star wars fan. But I did however watch the fireworks show on a youtube video and thought they were amazing. I am going 10/31-11/4. Does anyone know if they are going to be offered that late in the year? I was hoping to catch them one night.



at the rate they are currently going, you should know about it about 20 minutes before it is supposed to happen.

(sorry...just some frustrated sarcasm)


----------



## disneymath

disneymath said:


> on with dvc rep, not available for her to book, explained what's gone on this morning, so she put me on hold to check with a supervisor ...



And, they got nothing ... their system still says only through July 31 ... she also mentioned that it might be best to call the Dining Line directly since they get the updated info first.

Unfortunately, she can't transfer me to dining and I'm NOT paying international long distance charges to be on hold (personal pet peeve) ... so the website stalking shall continue.


----------



## ktb2002

disneymath said:


> And, they got nothing ... their system still says only through July 31 ... she also mentioned that it might be best to call the Dining Line directly since they get the updated info first.
> 
> Unfortunately, she can't transfer me to dining and I'm NOT paying international long distance charges to be on hold (personal pet peeve) ... so the website stalking shall continue.



Well to ease your mind dining is who I called and nada!


----------



## Tia1977

glvsav37 said:


> yea, I called on the way into work this am for August. My heart stopped for a second b/c the CM said they opened booking yesterday and they were sold out for my date (8/4). I called right back and got another CM who said that the booking had not started yet.
> 
> Thankfully, thanks to this thread, I figured the 1st CM had no idea what she was talking  about and gave it a second shot.



Holy Moly lol, my heart just stopped for a brief second too, bc that's my stalking date as well As silly as it sounds, I've never been as picky about getting a specific date for something as I am this dessert party. More time has gone into the structure for this particular night than any other party (including our MNSSHP coming up in Oct) or ADR I've ever stalked for. Like, it was the crux for us booking DD's surprise bday trip. She'd of course never know the difference if we don't get, but DH & I would probably slip into SW's depression lol...If we're both successful in our 8/4 endeavors, we'll be the family of 3 rocking matching SW's bday shirts (me & DD looking happy about it, DH rolling his eyes for "making him wear that silly thing")


----------



## glvsav37

Tia1977 said:


> Holy Moly lol, my heart just stopped for a brief second too, bc that's my stalking date as well As silly as it sounds, I've never been as picky about getting a specific date for something as I am this dessert party. More time has gone into the structure for this particular night than any other party (including our MNSSHP coming up in Oct) or ADR I've ever stalked for. Like, it was the crux for us booking DD's surprise bday trip. She'd of course never know the difference if we don't get, but DH & I would probably slip into SW's depression lol...If we're both successful in our 8/4 endeavors, we'll be the family of 3 rocking matching SW's bday shirts (me & DD looking happy about it, DH rolling his eyes for "making him wear that silly thing")



@Tia1977, sound good...we will have to grab @ktb2002 and have a drink together to share in the "joyous excitement*" of all of this.

*term used sarcastically

Happy early B-day to your DD. How old will she be? Mine is 10, i'm sure they would enjoy meeting each other.


----------



## ktb2002




----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> @Tia1977, sound good...we will have to grab @ktb2002 and have a drink together to share in the "joyous excitement*" of all of this.
> 
> *term used sarcastically



YES!!!!  Just not the nasty one lol


----------



## SweetJulia23

frisbeego said:


> Yes, we still had time to ride during morning EMH. I think we rode TSM 4 times during EMH, then once more at 9 am.
> 
> We had our pick of the time slots.
> 
> I can't stress this enough. Get there early and go straight to JTA sign-ups. The line swells quickly. If you got in line 2 minutes after us, you probably waited a total of 30-40 minutes.



Thanks so much for the info. I'm definitely not a morning person but I think I can manage to drag myself there early just once and if I can get a few rides on rock coaster then it's even better.   Did they let you in before 8 then hold you in another line before walking you over to sign ups or did you run right from the entrance?

 Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## francie57

Just got off the phone with Disney Dining and they have nothing for Aug.  I am looking for the 18th.  She said
they are only booking through July 31.  I explained what was going on and she said it definitely had to be a
glitch since they have nothing yet.  Should be soon according to her.  The waiting continues!!!


----------



## disneymath

@Tia1977 @glvsav37 @ktb2002 ... if this ever works out, we'll be there the same night, party of 8 who may or may not be wearing matching shirts  (depends on how much time we actually end up with between booking this and depature date).  Hope to see you all there!


----------



## ktb2002

disneymath said:


> @Tia1977 @glvsav37 @ktb2002 ... if this ever works out, we'll be there the same night, party of 8 who may or may not be wearing matching shirts  (depends on how much time we actually end up with between booking this and depature date).  Hope to see you all there!



It'll just be myself and a surly teenager so there will be no matching shirts for us.  Lol I'll be the short mom with the huge boy!


----------



## glvsav37

ktb2002 said:


> It'll just be myself and a surly teenager so there will be no matching shirts for us.  Lol I'll be the short mom with the huge boy!



Just 4 strange, sarcastic, funny accented New Yorkers here. Me, wife, daughter 10 and son 6


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> Just 4 strange, sarcastic, funny accented New Yorkers here. Me, wife, daughter 10 and son 6



Yay, I love strange, sarcastic, funny, people..... And while we don't think we have an accent I'm sure we'll sound like hicks.  My son is 14 and makes me look like I could be an extra in the wizard of oz.


----------



## disneymath

ktb2002 said:


> It'll just be myself and a surly teenager so there will be no matching shirts for us.  Lol I'll be the short mom with the huge boy!





glvsav37 said:


> Just 4 strange, sarcastic, funny accented New Yorkers here. Me, wife, daughter 10 and son 6



Well, we're Canadian, so we will probably have an accent too! 5 adults (grandparents, parents, and auntie me) and 3 boys (aged 9 and 7).


----------



## ktb2002

disneymath said:


> Well, we're Canadian, so we will probably have an accent too! 5 adults (grandparents, parents, and auntie me) and 3 boys (aged 9 and 7).



Ok so do you say "eh" a lot?  Lol we friended some Canadians before our last cruise and I found myself saying Eh quite a bit afterwards.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Well, I was convinced that this would officially open up while I was under our kitchen sink installing a new faucet, but nope!  I had time to do that for the very first time (with motion sensor and all!), and STILL nothing!


----------



## disneymath

ktb2002 said:


> Ok so do you say "eh" a lot?  Lol we friended some Canadians before our last cruise and I found myself saying Eh quite a bit afterwards.



I don't think so, but probably sometimes without even realizing it.  My family tends to use it more as a question when we haven't been paying complete attention instead of how it's stereotypically used.

For what it's worth, every time I come back from the States I find myself saying "y'all" a lot.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneymath said:


> I don't think so, but probably sometimes without even realizing it.  My family tends to use it more as a question when we haven't been paying complete attention instead of how it's stereotypically used.
> 
> For what it's worth, every time I come back from the States I find myself saying "y'all" a lot.


I'm originally from Quebec, and every time I come back from a visit I find myself swearing in French a lot... ...


----------



## ktb2002

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm originally from Quebec, and every time I come back from a visit I find myself swearing in French a lot... ...



My son would probably love to hang out with you and learn some French lol


----------



## yulilin3

Still nothing on the HUB, I'm going out in a little bit to check out the new Homecoming restaurant at Disney Springs and (ahem, under breath) play Pokemon GO 
Good luck everyone


----------



## ktb2002

Still not open yet but time has been changed on the 4th


----------



## BlueLion

Well, the correct time of 8:15 now shows up for my August date, but still no results available when I search. Baby steps...


----------



## dismom57

Arghhh times are finally right for September, cannot book.


----------



## Cynergy

Noticed that my date 8/27 now shows 7:30, which is correct for 8:45 fireworks. Alas, I cannot book yet though :sigh:


----------



## yulilin3

it's getting close...


----------



## francie57

The time for Aug. 18 has also changed. Hopefully soon!!
Nothing like having Disney keep us waiting and having to spend
our to time refreshing and waiting!!


----------



## Tia1977

Omg, so glad for you guys! If someone could report when available Ill be so grateful! Btwn a busy day in the office, and my office browser being outdated; it's like pulling teeth to get it pulled up. I noticed the time change too, and of course panicked again thinking the worst when I couldn't book lol.


----------



## francie57

Thankfully I am off for the summer and can keep checking.  Guess Disney thinks everyone has
the time to sit all day on the computer just waiting.  Even with the summer off I have things
I should be doing but as can be seen by the fact I am posting here and refreshing hoping the
dates will open I am not getting much done!!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Yup, the date I'm waiting for has its time correct now. We are getting close!!!


----------



## Mchurchill96

I work in home health, and I'm checking my phone when I get to and when I leave each of my patients' houses. It's becoming quite distracting while I'm supposed to be working!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

So should I book for 4 or 5 if I have a child under 3?


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Still nothing on the HUB, I'm going out in a little bit to check out the new Homecoming restaurant at Disney Springs and (ahem, under breath) play Pokemon GO
> Good luck everyone




I heard they have biscuits!!! Enjoy?
Just noticed they have changed time of party on 9/1 from 8:45 fireworks time to 7:30! But still can't book.


----------



## Corey127

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> So should I book for 4 or 5 if I have a child under 3?




I did a practice booking on a date in July and included the baby in the count but the total $ did not include the baby. If that makes sense. Then I just canceled out before putting In payment since I want an August date


----------



## disneymath

yulilin3 said:


> Still nothing on the HUB, I'm going out in a little bit to check out the new Homecoming restaurant at Disney Springs and (ahem, under breath) play Pokemon GO
> Good luck everyone



Let us know how Homecoming is, we are contemplating trying it this trip!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Corey127 said:


> I did a practice booking on a date in July and included the baby in the count but the total $ did not include the baby. If that makes sense. Then I just canceled out before putting In payment since I want an August date



Okay, great. Thanks !


----------



## jsbowl16

Im sorry if this has been discussed but I just saw this on the WDWInfo page and there is a link to it on the DIS message board main page. Is it true that there are now M&G and photo ops for people who pay for the Dessert Party? Is this basically VIP access to the Launch Bay and skipping lines for meeting the characters that are there or is this info wrong?

We planned a morning to do all of this but if we can do it during the Dessert Party it might free up a morning for us. Thanks for any info.
*
Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party

This dessert party will take place in Star Wars Launch Bay to give guests access to photo ops, characters, and exhibits, after which they will be led outside to a VIP viewing area for the fireworks.  Food will include themed cupcakes, cookies, brownies, a selection of savory snacks such as cheese, flatbreads, and dips.  There will be both alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages available.*


----------



## cornflkgrl

jsbowl16 said:


> Is it true that there are now M&G and photo ops for people who pay for the Dessert Party? Is this basically VIP access to the Launch Bay and skipping lines for meeting the characters that are there or is this info wrong?
> 
> *This dessert party will take place in Star Wars Launch Bay to give guests access to photo ops, characters, and exhibits.*




I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ktb2002

Is anyone else about sick of seeing woody?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> So should I book for 4 or 5 if I have a child under 3?



I have this booked for July 23rd and we booked for 5 but was not charged for the baby in our family (she's 2)


----------



## glvsav37

I'm pretty sure that the SW characters are in their regular spots and you can visit them while at the party. I'm not sure if they are letting regular park guests in to the M&G space while the party is going on. If so, you are rolling the dice on how long it would take to meet them. IMO, I say try and get the M&G done sometime during the day and then enjoy the party.


----------



## cinmell

ktb2002 said:


> Is anyone else about sick of seeing woody?



I am!


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> I heard they have biscuits!!! Enjoy?
> Just noticed they have changed time of party on 9/1 from 8:45 fireworks time to 7:30! But still can't book.





disneymath said:


> Let us know how Homecoming is, we are contemplating trying it this trip!


Homecoming is soooooo good. And we got to meet Art, he was walking around greeting guests.  Had the Jasper board,  fried chicken with mashed potatoes, biscuits.  Mac and cheese,  hush puppies and key lime pie.  The best meal we've had at Disney springs so far


jsbowl16 said:


> Im sorry if this has been discussed but I just saw this on the WDWInfo page and there is a link to it on the DIS message board main page. Is it true that there are now M&G and photo ops for people who pay for the Dessert Party? Is this basically VIP access to the Launch Bay and skipping lines for meeting the characters that are there or is this info wrong?
> 
> We planned a morning to do all of this but if we can do it during the Dessert Party it might free up a morning for us. Thanks for any info.
> *
> Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
> 
> This dessert party will take place in Star Wars Launch Bay to give guests access to photo ops, characters, and exhibits, after which they will be led outside to a VIP viewing area for the fireworks.  Food will include themed cupcakes, cookies, brownies, a selection of savory snacks such as cheese, flatbreads, and dips.  There will be both alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages available.*





cornflkgrl said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


No special meet and greet but both Kylo and chewie have very short lines at night


----------



## HopperFan

I left for five hours .... got LOTS done, but all Disney got done was change a time.  My, what a sweat they must have broken out in to............


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the SW characters are in their regular spots and you can visit them while at the party. I'm not sure if they are letting regular park guests in to the M&G space while the party is going on. If so, you are rolling the dice on how long it would take to meet them. IMO, I say try and get the M&G done sometime during the day and then enjoy the party.


Launch bay is open for everyone until park closing


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> No special meet and greet but both Kylo and chewie have very short lines at night



So if Launch Bay is still open (and I have been there) where do they fit a couple hundred people and desserts in to?


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> So if Launch Bay is still open (and I have been there) where do they fit a couple hundred people and desserts in to?


The roped off area is down by the kylo meet,  next to the bb8/Rey widowhood window
Edit to add: The food and drink and majority of tables are there and then they have scattered tables in the cantina area


----------



## HeadintheClouds

I was hoping to book this for August 14th but its sold out already!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HeadintheClouds said:


> I was hoping to book this for August 14th but its sold out already!


Think it just isn't bookable yet...


----------



## yulilin3

HeadintheClouds said:


> I was hoping to book this for August 14th but its sold out already!


It's not open for booking yet


----------



## glvsav37

HeadintheClouds said:


> I was hoping to book this for August 14th but its sold out already!


its not sold out...It hasn't been opened yet. A bunch of us are all waiting for August dates. Keep an eye here and you'll see when it opens.


----------



## yulilin3

For those playing pokemon go.  Disney springs has a lot of pokestops and 3 gyms


----------



## glvsav37

lol ...3 instant replies on the same comment...ya think we are all getting itchy  lol


----------



## HeadintheClouds

Oh thanks guys! I'll keep a look out. My mom is a huge Star Wars fan. Was hoping to book this as a surprise!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Does anybody know when the fireworks are going to end. They don't have anything on the schedule past Sept 5 yet.


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> For those playing pokemon go.  Disney springs has a lot of pokestops and 3 gyms



My son is all over watching the Pokemon posts lol..... He was excited he got a lure thingy


----------



## brehede1

Hi all,
Thanks you very much for the updates - I am late coming to this thread but I am keen to book the Dessert Party for August 1st.  It will be our first day at Disney and my DSs 12, 15 (& me & DH) are big Star Wars fans.  Can anyone advise what time in the day these things release normally - is it midnight EST?  I am in Ireland so that would be too early in the morning for me!  I sympathise with those who were on the Rumours of Light hunt in April - I enjoyed/endured that too!

Also, I have a couple of questions - will there be any tables in the Launch area, I know there are no chairs.  Also, does anyone know how hard it is to get a spot outside where a short person / 12 year old child can see reasonably!  I would hate to pay so much money and not see reasonably.  Happy to arrive early but I assume that may not help given it will be a free for all heading out after the desserts??

Thanks!
Deirdre


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> I left for five hours .... got LOTS done, but all Disney got done was change a time.  My, what a sweat they must have broken out in to............



I'm contemplating figuring how many times I've could have ridden FEA standby line opening day in the time it's taken them to fix this......


----------



## yulilin3

Elsaalltheway said:


> Does anybody know when the fireworks are going to end. They don't have anything on the schedule past Sept 5 yet.


They've been updating the schedule only a month at a time,  they should continue


----------



## yulilin3

brehede1 said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks you very much for the updates - I am late coming to this thread but I am keen to book the Dessert Party for August 1st.  It will be our first day at Disney and my DSs 12, 15 (& me & DH) are big Star Wars fans.  Can anyone advise what time in the day these things release normally - is it midnight EST?  I am in Ireland so that would be too early in the morning for me!  I sympathise with those who were on the Rumours of Light hunt in April - I enjoyed/endured that too!
> 
> Also, I have a couple of questions - will there be any tables in the Launch area, I know there are no chairs.  Also, does anyone know how hard it is to get a spot outside where a short person / 12 year old child can see reasonably!  I would hate to pay so much money and not see reasonably.  Happy to arrive early but I assume that may not help given it will be a free for all heading out after the desserts??
> 
> Thanks!
> Deirdre


It doesn't really have a set time for releasing,  it's happened at all times if the day and night
There are high bar tables at Launch bay,  no chairs. If you want a front of the rope spot leave about 20 minutes before the dessert party is about to end.  If the front is packed hang out in the back,  there tends to be more space and you'll have empty space in front as a buffer


----------



## brehede1

yulilin3 said:


> It doesn't really have a set time for releasing,  it's happened at all times if the day and night
> There are high bar tables at Launch bay,  no chairs. If you want a front of the rope spot leave about 20 minutes before the dessert party is about to end.  If the front is packed hang out in the back,  there tends to be more space and you'll have empty space in front as a buffer


Thanks! I'll have to keep watching.  I called twice today and was told different things!


----------



## yulilin3

OMG what the heck?!?! still nothing? I'm back home. Nothing new on the HUB


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> OMG what the heck?!?! still nothing? I'm back home. Nothing new on the HUB



Yea I've seriously kind of stepped away from the booking for now.  Sporadically checking at this point.


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> OMG what the heck?!?! still nothing? I'm back home. Nothing new on the HUB




Now wait a minute aren't you the one telling us to chill it's coming?!  I can't wait to go to Homecoming for Keylime pie and chicken!


----------



## yulilin3

DPB will be streaming SWaGS on Monday https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-spectacular-fireworks-july-18-at-920-p-m-et/
didn't they post this about a week ago? I think I'm losing my mind


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> DPB will be streaming SWaGS on Monday https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-spectacular-fireworks-july-18-at-920-p-m-et/
> didn't they post this about a week ago? I think I'm losing my mind



Yea but they also posted yesterday that the event was open to bookings


----------



## ktb2002

Wonder if my not so nice comment on that blog will make it through moderators......


----------



## glvsav37

Is that you Mrs B?...lol. 

I thought about posting the same, but being you have to log in and with my luck they will record my name and put me on some "Potty Mouthed Disney Blacklist"


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> *OMG what the heck?!?! still nothing? I'm back home. Nothing new on the HUB*





Lsdolphin said:


> Now wait a minute aren't you the one telling us to chill it's coming?!  I can't wait to go to Homecoming for Keylime pie and chicken!



Woah .......... this is a game changer when *our leader * is losing it.  Taking deep breaths.  
Hmmm, I believe my "ROL LOUNGE" self is saying it's time to 



ktb2002 said:


> Wonder if my not so nice comment on that blog will make it through moderators......



Mine did not ............


----------



## HopperFan

glvsav37 said:


> Is that you Mrs B?...lol.
> 
> I thought about posting the same, but being you have to log in and with my luck they will record my name and put me on some "Potty Mouthed Disney Blacklist"



I think it's call a "Magical File" .......... for real.


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> Is that you Mrs B?...lol.
> 
> I thought about posting the same, but being you have to log in and with my luck they will record my name and put me on some "Potty Mouthed Disney Blacklist"




Maybe


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

OMG - imagine my horror when I come home after not being able to check this all day to see people got bookings!!! I nearly lost it for a moment.  Calmed as I kept reading posts.  They really seem to enjoy messing with us - don't they???


----------



## ktb2002

Ummm lol yours was worse than mine?  I just wanted them to know my time so far is not so magical


----------



## RobOhhh

It's so weird -- when it "glitched" earlier this morning, I was able to make reservations for 8/13 for two separate groups (my family of five and my mom/stepdad). We have two separate confirmation numbers and emails to go with it, and I even called to verify with a CM that everything was in place. They did, indeed, see it and told me all was just fine and set to go. My credit card also shows the charge already, so it was definitely billed. 

I'm sorry things are still complicated and not working for the others here who want to go. I know it's frustrating! Safe to say this event has some ironing out that needs to be done!


----------



## cornflkgrl

HopperFan said:


> I think it's call a "Magical File" .......... for real.



Well that's not good.

Last time I called guest relations they told me they were opening a magic file.  I had no idea what that meant.  I was like, meh, whatever.  If it will get my question answered, great.

You mean I'm on some Disney naughty list!?


----------



## old feller

Where on the first post do we find out the new dates released for the Star Wars dessert party.   Watching for sept 15


----------



## ktb2002

old feller said:


> Where on the first post do we find out the new dates released for the Star Wars dessert party.   Watching for sept 15



When they release the next batch it only goes through sept 5 for now..... Prob be several weeks before sept 15 is available


----------



## RobOhhh

old feller said:


> Where on the first post do we find out the new dates released for the Star Wars dessert party.   Watching for sept 15



Dates have only been released through September 5th so far.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

RobOhhh said:


> It's so weird -- when it "glitched" earlier this morning, I was able to make reservations for 8/13 for two separate groups (my family of five and my mom/stepdad). We have two separate confirmation numbers and emails to go with it, and I even called to verify with a CM that everything was in place. They did, indeed, see it and told me all was just fine and set to go. My credit card also shows the charge already, so it was definitely billed.
> 
> I'm sorry things are still complicated and not working for the others here who want to go. I know it's frustrating! Safe to say this event has some ironing out that needs to be done!


I know its not your fault Robohhh, but I really don't like you at this moment.   I'm kidding - happy for you that you were able to book it.  For me, this is the Moby Dick of bookings.  Been asking about it since February...


----------



## ktb2002

They can magical file me all they want to as long as they pronounce my name right


----------



## old feller

ktb2002 said:


> When they release the next batch it only goes through sept 5 for now..... Prob be several weeks before sept 15 is available


But where do you check on the first post for updates ..thanks


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

ktb2002 said:


> They can magical file me all they want to as long as they pronounce my name right


after the way my sister-in-law behaved at Via Napoli the last time we were there, I would say I have a "magical file" for sure.  I was wondering if they were going to let us back in this time!!


----------



## ktb2002

old feller said:


> But where do you check on the first post for updates ..thanks



@yulilin3


----------



## cornflkgrl

RobOhhh said:


> It's so weird -- when it "glitched" earlier this morning, I was able to make reservations for 8/13 for two separate groups (my family of five and my mom/stepdad). We have two separate confirmation numbers and emails to go with it, and I even called to verify with a CM that everything was in place. They did, indeed, see it and told me all was just fine and set to go. My credit card also shows the charge already, so it was definitely billed.
> 
> I'm sorry things are still complicated and not working for the others here who want to go. I know it's frustrating! Safe to say this event has some ironing out that needs to be done!



So how do we know it was a glitch and they are not just sold out?


----------



## francie57

I called Disney Dining this morning after reading a few got reservations and my date did not come up.  The
girl told me they were only booking through the 31st of July.  I explained how some had booked and she said
it must have been a glitch because they only have through the 31st.  Said it should be coming soon.  I know
they are not reliable at times but I think she is right this time since every date I have tried in Aug. comes up
the same with no tables.  Cannot believe every show would be sold out.


----------



## ktb2002

cornflkgrl said:


> So how do we know it was a glitch and they are not just sold out?



Because booking never opened for them to be sold out.


----------



## disneymath

francie57 said:


> I called Disney Dining this morning after reading a few got reservations and my date did not come up.  The
> girl told me they were only booking through the 31st of July.  I explained how some had booked and she said
> it must have been a glitch because they only have through the 31st.  Said it should be coming soon.  I know
> they are not reliable at times but I think she is right this time since every date I have tried in Aug. comes up
> the same with no tables.  Cannot believe every show would be sold out.



This is also what the DVC CM told me this morning after checking with a supervisor.


----------



## disneymath

So, I held off all day, but sent a (fairly long) email to George Kalogridis just now.  He basically got the laundry list starting with Rivers of Light to FP+ Tiers at Epcot to complete lack of Dining Plan value to this Star Wars Dessert Party mess ...figured if I was gonna write, might as well hit all the highlights.  Kept it polite, but expressed my displeasure and concerns.  (Guess that means I might just get a magic file too.)


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

i was singing this in my head...and look there is a meme just for us


----------



## RobOhhh

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I know its not your fault Robohhh, but I really don't like you at this moment.   I'm kidding - happy for you that you were able to book it.  For me, this is the Moby Dick of bookings.  Been asking about it since February...



For you and me both!!! This is a BIG deal for our family, as well! It was the last piece of our reservation puzzle, and mission critical for us to book, more important that CRT or BBB or Akershus (and we have those all booked as well). We are huge Star Wars fans in this household!!! 

Maybe we will all cross paths with ya in 27 days or so.


----------



## ktb2002

disneymath said:


> So, I held off all day, but sent a (fairly long) email to George Kalogridis just now.  He basically got the laundry list starting with Rivers of Light to FP+ Tiers at Epcot to complete lack of Dining Plan value to this Star Wars Dessert Party mess ...figured if I was gonna write, might as well hit all the highlights.  Kept it polite, but expressed my displeasure and concerns.  (Guess that means I might just get a magic file too.)



Oh yay!  We can celebrate and toast our magical files together at the party!!!


----------



## HopperFan

cornflkgrl said:


> Well that's not good.
> 
> Last time I called guest relations they told me they were opening a magic file.  I had no idea what that meant.  I was like, meh, whatever.  If it will get my question answered, great.
> 
> You mean I'm on some Disney naughty list!?



 @cornflkgrl

Disney is pleased to tell you that you are a member of our exclusive Magic File Club.

Know we are listening to your concerns, and making notes.

We appreciate all your purchases, and making notes.

Glad you are filling your days with Hotel Nights, ADRs and FP+, and making notes.

We hope you are happy with any special pixie dust we sent your way to keep you happy, and making notes.

In the words of our wise Disney CM Roz, we are "watching, always watching."






*Yep, you've been magic filed!!!*


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

RobOhhh said:


> For you and me both!!! This is a BIG deal for our family, as well! It was the last piece of our reservation puzzle, and mission critical for us to book, more important that CRT or BBB or Akershus (and we have those all booked as well). We are huge Star Wars fans in this household!!!
> 
> Maybe we will all cross paths with ya in 27 days or so.


27 days is EXACTLY when I am trying to book it lol.  Hopefully we will see you there!!


----------



## ktb2002

@HopperFan are you drinking the Beetle Juice again?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

HopperFan said:


> @cornflkgrl
> 
> In the words of our wise Disney CM Roz, we are "watching, always watching."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, you've been magic filed!!!*


i love Roz!


----------



## cornflkgrl

HopperFan said:


> @cornflkgrl
> 
> We hope you are happy with any special* pixie dust *we sent your way to keep you happy, and making notes.
> 
> In the words of our wise Disney CM Roz, we are "watching, always watching."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, you've been magic filed!!!*



Well, I'd be cool with that if I'd gotten any special pixie dust.  Are they cutting so far back now that towel animals count as special pixie dust?  I keep imagining housekeeping making notes every time she came in the room.
Maybe it's because I just HAD to go asking about the autoflushers

I'm legitimately afraid to call back now to ask about anything.

Guess I'll just have to sit here autorefreshing all night hoping not to see Woody's face again.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Woah .......... this is a game changer when *our leader * is losing it.  Taking deep breaths.
> Hmmm, I believe my "ROL LOUNGE" self is saying it's time to


I really thought it would open...plus I have to do this all over again with the September people, and the October and November...



old feller said:


> Where on the first post do we find out the new dates released for the Star Wars dessert party.   Watching for sept 15


The dessert party has it's own post on the first page (post number 4). I haven't added the August dates yet cause they are not open yet.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I really thought it would open...plus I have to do this all over again with the September people, and the October and November...
> 
> 
> The dessert party has it's own post on the first page (post number 4). I haven't added the August dates yet cause they are not open yet.



Bit like being stuck in Groundhogs Day I bet!


----------



## glvsav37

there really should be a pop up window on this thread that opens as soon as you launch it and says "The August Dessert Party is Not Taking Reservations Yet."


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

By the way, I don't see Woody's face so am wondering what you guys are doing that I am not doing.


----------



## ktb2002

bilnsheldodisney said:


> By the way, I don't see Woody's face so am wondering what you guys are doing that I am not doing.



Did you punch his face off?


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Bit like being stuck in Groundhogs Day I bet!


Exactly
(insert month) hour for fireworks haven't been updated yet
(insert month) dessert party hasn't opened for booking
we don't know if they'll add a second Fantasmic! to (insert month)

I do it with love though. I seriously thought it would be open by now


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

ktb2002 said:


> Did you punch his face off?


no LMAO - but I might if I saw him as many times as I have seen this:

"No tables available around 6:45 PM to 9:45 PM on Wednesday, August 10, 2016.Select a different date or time, or change your party size, and search again."


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly
> (insert month) hour for fireworks haven't been updated yet
> (insert month) dessert party hasn't opened for booking
> we don't know if they'll add a second Fantasmic! to (insert month)
> 
> I do it with love though. I seriously thought it would be open by now


i have read this entire, and very long thread so I know that you do it with love.  You would have to or you would have gone crazy by now!!


----------



## Tia1977

yulilin3 said:


> I really thought it would open...plus I have to do this all over again with the September people, and the October and November...
> 
> 
> The dessert party has it's own post on the first page (post number 4). I haven't added the August dates yet cause they are not open yet.



We so appreciate all your efforts too! You rock!!! You deserve a DIS raise lol!!!

To all of those watching our August Dessert Party nightmare unfold, don't feel left out; your time is coming!  I agree this has turned into a SW's version of the ROL fiasco. I'd watch that board daily, glued for entertainment and pity on those poor souls. "So glad we're going in August" I thought..."no fiascos there" I thought  Safe to say, no matter what time of year, park, or event/attraction/ADR you're stalking; fiasco has indeed become part of the process Should _our _therapy board be started yet?


----------



## ktb2002

Tia1977 said:


> We so appreciate all your efforts too! You rock!!! You deserve a DIS raise lol!!!
> 
> To all of those watching our August Dessert Party nightmare unfold, don't feel left out; your time is coming!  I agree this has turned into a SW's version of the ROL fiasco. I'd watch that board daily, glued for entertainment and pity on those poor souls. "So glad we're going in August" I thought..."no fiascos there" I thought  Safe to say, no matter what time of year, park, or event/attraction/ADR you're stalking; fiasco has indeed become part of the process Should _our _therapy board be started yet?



Our therapy will be the drinks at the party..... Oh wait we still can't book said party


----------



## ktb2002

bilnsheldodisney said:


> no LMAO - but I might if I saw him as many times as I have seen this:
> 
> "No tables available around 6:45 PM to 9:45 PM on Wednesday, August 10, 2016.Select a different date or time, or change your party size, and search again."



I've seen woody enough today that I have no desire to meet him in the parks!  Maybe it's another plot to drive us crazy, they could at least switch characters on the refresh


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> We so appreciate all your efforts too! You rock!!! *You deserve a DIS raise* lol!!!
> 
> To all of those watching our August Dessert Party nightmare unfold, don't feel left out; your time is coming!  I agree this has turned into a SW's version of the ROL fiasco. I'd watch that board daily, glued for entertainment and pity on those poor souls. "So glad we're going in August" I thought..."no fiascos there" I thought  Safe to say, no matter what time of year, park, or event/attraction/ADR you're stalking; fiasco has indeed become part of the process Should _our _therapy board be started yet?


Wait, someone  is supposed to be paying? 
 Having done the Star Wars Weekends thread for 4 years I have plenty of experience with the waiting for info, dates, booking dates, release of fp...I do it for the love of Star Wars and I feel very fortunate to live so close to the Magic and I'm happy to help out in any way, plus I seriously love planning


----------



## Tia1977

ktb2002 said:


> Our therapy will be the drinks at the party..... Oh wait we still can't book said party



Bahaha...trust me! THIS momma is getting some drinks one way or another!!!  -Maybe we could hold our own dessert party if all else fails lol...liquor in water bottles and my terrible burnt cupcakes. Smuggle in our own rope to section  off (hey, DH is a cop, maybe his crime tape )


----------



## ktb2002

Tia1977 said:


> Bahaha...trust me! THIS momma is getting some drinks one way or another!!!  -Maybe we could hold our own dessert party if all else fails lol...liquor in water bottles and my terrible burnt cupcakes. Smuggle in our own rope to section  off (hey, DH is a cop, maybe his crime tape )



Guaranteed magical file as our souvenir!


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> Bahaha...trust me! THIS momma is getting some drinks one way or another!!!  -Maybe we could hold our own dessert party if all else fails lol...liquor in water bottles and my terrible burnt cupcakes. Smuggle in our own rope to section  off (hey, DH is a cop, maybe his crime tape )


that would be the funniest thing, gather everyone together and out of nowhere bring out a rope and just rope ourselves in


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

ktb2002 said:


> Did you punch his face off?





bilnsheldodisney said:


> no LMAO - but I might if I saw him as many times as I have seen this:
> 
> "No tables available around 6:45 PM to 9:45 PM on Wednesday, August 10, 2016.Select a different date or time, or change your party size, and search again."



I get that message if I use my iPAD. But if I use my iPhone I get Woody. Seems Woody shows up in the mobile version of the website.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> that would be the funniest thing, gather everyone together and out of nowhere bring out a rope and just rope ourselves in


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> I get that message if I use my iPAD. But if I use my iPhone I get Woody. Seems Woody shows up in the mobile version of the website.


that makes sense!  never go on my phone!


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> that would be the funniest thing, gather everyone together and out of nowhere bring out a rope and just rope ourselves in



@yulilin3 ya know ya wanna join us Aug 4!!!!!


----------



## BlueLion

yulilin3 said:


> Wait, someone  is supposed to be paying?
> Having done the Star Wars Weekends thread for 4 years I have plenty of experience with the waiting for info, dates, booking dates, release of fp...I do it for the love of Star Wars and I feel very fortunate to live so close to the Magic and I'm happy to help out in any way, plus I seriously love planning


Seriously, thank you SO much for all your extremely helpful sharing here. I am mostly lurking while stalking the August dessert parties, but have truly appreciated all the updates, info, pictures, statuses, etc.. And admired your patience with the inevitable repeat questions. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Karla07559

Is there a post dessert party report on here that is after the move to the launch bay?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Karla07559 said:


> Is there a post dessert party report on here that is after the move to the launch bay?



yes - start reading at page 456 for an update and pics.


----------



## yulilin3

Speaking of my love for Star Wars. If you guys are fans as well, Celebration Europe will be live streamed on the Star Wars channel on youtube starting on Friday. Here are details as well as a sneak peek of Rebels Season 3 (Ezra's hair  )


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> @yulilin3 ya know ya wanna join us Aug 4!!!!!


sounds fun  I might be able to go that day and meet all of you


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> sounds fun  I might be able to go that day and meet all of you



Yay!!  We'll be easy to spot!  Just look for the group surrounded by crime scene tape


----------



## Karla07559

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yes - start reading at page 456 for an update and pics.


Thank you I tried looking but definitely didn't look far enough back. And of course thank you @yulilin3 for putting it together and to your friend who took the bullet for us and went to the party. Lol


----------



## Tia1977

ktb2002 said:


> Yay!!  We'll be easy to spot!  Just look for the group surrounded by crime scene tape



Lol! I just pulled some out of the garage to pic (yeah, boredom set in after the 10th try of looking up to book). Apparently, I "have a big mouth on the internet" lol...well my excuse is... who _doesn't _lol!!! ) I'm supposed to be in time out for posting lol!!! But get this...at the end of my safety lecture (in which I reminded him the "force" protects this thread lol-he wasn't impressed...)...DH _STILL _
asked if you guys had any more info on when to book. See, I've slowly brainwashed him into the fold (one of us, one of us...)


----------



## yulilin3

Karla07559 said:


> Thank you I tried looking but definitely didn't look far enough back. And of course thank you @yulilin3 for putting it together and to your friend who took the bullet for us and went to the party. Lol


sacrifices must be made


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> Lol! I just pulled some out of the garage to pic (yeah, boredom set in after the 10th try of looking up to book). Apparently, I "have a big mouth on the internet" lol...well my excuse is... who _doesn't _lol!!! ) I'm supposed to be in time out for posting lol!!! But get this...at the end of my safety lecture (in which I reminded him the "force" protects this thread lol-he wasn't impressed...)...DH _STILL _
> asked if you guys had any more info on when to book. See, I've slowly brainwashed him into the fold (one of us, one of us...)


In the words of Emperor Palpatine...


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> In the words of Emperor Palpatine...


gahhhh - he is so creepy!!!


----------



## ktb2002

Tia1977 said:


> Lol! I just pulled some out of the garage to pic (yeah, boredom set in after the 10th try of looking up to book). Apparently, I "have a big mouth on the internet" lol...well my excuse is... who _doesn't _lol!!! ) I'm supposed to be in time out for posting lol!!! But get this...at the end of my safety lecture (in which I reminded him the "force" protects this thread lol-he wasn't impressed...)...DH _STILL _
> asked if you guys had any more info on when to book. See, I've slowly brainwashed him into the fold (one of us, one of us...)



Well since he's already not amused by us can you throw in some chalk too?  Might be a good idea to chalk our own sidewalks.....go big or go home!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> gahhhh - he is so creepy!!!


this might make you feel differently. I miss SWW soooo much


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> this might make you feel differently. I miss SWW soooo much


that is really hilarious.


----------



## Mchurchill96

Ugh. I'm nearly ready to give up. I can't keep up with hourly or more check ins on the Disney website, with a family and a job and all. And the day I decide to stay off the computer for a few hours will be the day people can start booking, and by the time I check the website, my day will have sold out.


----------



## kathyfog

Tia1977 said:


> We so appreciate all your efforts too! You rock!!! You deserve a DIS raise lol!!!
> 
> To all of those watching our August Dessert Party nightmare unfold, don't feel left out; your time is coming!  I agree this has turned into a SW's version of the ROL fiasco. I'd watch that board daily, glued for entertainment and pity on those poor souls. "So glad we're going in August" I thought..."no fiascos there" I thought  Safe to say, no matter what time of year, park, or event/attraction/ADR you're stalking; fiasco has indeed become part of the process Should _our _therapy board be started yet?





yulilin3 said:


> that would be the funniest thing, gather everyone together and out of nowhere bring out a rope and just rope ourselves in



   Just wanted to say you guys rock.  I almost keeled over when I read that 2 people were able to book desset party.  Low and behold, I tried to book and yup no availability.  Love the humor here, you are keeping me sane.


----------



## HubbDave

Book the Dessert Party...they said

It will be easy...they said

The last few days have been comical


----------



## ktb2002

HubbDave said:


> Book the Dessert Party...they said
> 
> It will be easy...they said
> 
> The last few days have been comical



Well the booking part probably will be easy, it's the whole waiting on Disney thing that isn't lol


----------



## ArielSRL

bilnsheldodisney said:


> after the way my sister-in-law behaved at Via Napoli the last time we were there, I would say I have a "magical file" for sure.  I was wondering if they were going to let us back in this time!!


I probably have a magical file somewhere, too. I emailed the exec office before my trip to complain about scheduling and I emailed them afterward to complain about standing water at SSR where I slipped and hit my knee.

@yulilin3 thinking we may need to hit up homecoming on our DS night next June. Yum!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> I really thought it would open...plus I have to do this all over again with the September people, and the October and November...
> .


And the June 2017 people....**raises hand**


----------



## ktb2002

ArielSRL said:


> And the June 2017 people....**raises hand**



Oohhhh you're in it for the long haul...... I'd be even more crazy by then


----------



## ArielSRL

ktb2002 said:


> Oohhhh you're in it for the long haul...... I'd be even more crazy by then


I know not to seriously look until like May 31st! Haha!


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> that would be the funniest thing, gather everyone together and out of nowhere bring out a rope and just rope ourselves in



Like a flash mob!!


----------



## glvsav37

yulilin3 said:


> sounds fun  I might be able to go that day and meet all of you



Yes..please do!!! that would be awesome. If it works out, that would be at least 4 Dis'ers (I think)


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> Yes..please do!!! that would be awesome. If it works out, that would be at least 4 Dis'ers (I think)



You, Tia, disneymath, and yours truly... So 4 for sure


----------



## disneymath

Seriously, so I decided to check one last time, since it's after midnight, and now Club Villian is back on the list?  Dessert party still not booksble of course. (Neither is CV, but just like SWGS, it's just there, waiting ...)

So, looked into it a bit more, only blue dates for CV are Fridays and Saturdays in Sept and Oct ... $129 per person, no child rate, two show times 5:15 and 8:30 ... Definitely not bookable (though it says you can do so up to 90 days in advance) ... apologies if this is old news.


----------



## Donnainnj

I can't stop thinking about this scene....


----------



## Lsdolphin

disneymath said:


> Seriously, so I decided to check one last time, since it's after midnight, and now Club Villian is back on the list?  Dessert party still not booksble of course. (Neither is CV, but just like SWGS, it's just there, waiting ...)
> 
> So, looked into it a bit more, only blue dates for CV are Fridays and Saturdays in Sept and Oct ... $129 per person, no child rate, two show times 5:15 and 8:30 ... Definitely not bookable (though it says you can do so up to 90 days in advance) ... apologies if this is old news.





OMG its not old news to me! I had heard they were having auditions for Club villain but I had not seen any confirmation from Disney that it was coming back.  I see that it is showing up for Sept. And Oct. But not allowing booking.  I wonder if it will open quietly tomorrow or just sit there like the dessert party to torture us for days!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Club Villain is now bookable! Just got mine. Now frickin open up the rest of September for the SW dessert party!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just booked Club Villain so now I guess I better see about booking a trip! Wasn't planning in returning for a while.  I guess I will book dessert party as well.


----------



## CJK

Happy for folks wanting to book Club Villain...........but can't believe how nicely Club Villain showed up and was able to book........while we still wait for the August dessert party! I'd laugh if I wasn't crying!


----------



## dismom57

Booked CV. It's all a plot to get more of my money. Loved CV, drinks, food, show. Did I say drinks !!  Worried now it is an airport/airplane day.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Cant believe I woke up and August is STILL not bookable!


----------



## Corey127

August Dessert Party... Is Disney F-ing with us? Lol


----------



## Tia1977

CJK said:


> Happy for folks wanting to book Club Villain...........but can't believe how nicely Club Villain showed up and was able to book........while we still wait for the August dessert party! I'd laugh if I wasn't crying!



I know?!?! Woke up early to book before having to get ready for work, I was really hoping.... I'm happy for those folks too, but a lil resentmentful 

If I come home later and it opened then sold out, I might be in danger of throwing my IPad out the window! Guess I'll put Disney's number in my phone and keep calling them, try and disguise the call as though I'm discussing work matters lol


----------



## Missyrose

We booked Club Villain for October, LOVED it when we went in February. I just can't believe Disney can open up September and October dates for that event at DHS but cannot figure out the SW dessert party. Sheesh!


----------



## jcemom

Anyone have a guess as to how long I need to allow for Launch Bay in my plan? It will be early September, so relatively low crowds. We only want to do the Chase Visa Meet, check out the Cantina / Jawas, and take a quick look around. We're not huge Star Wars fans (sorry lol). I can't quite figure out how the place is set up. Some reports talk about the meet line being not too bad, others say you have to wait in line just to get into the Launch Bay, then wait for the meet. I just would like to know what to expect / how it works. Thanks!


----------



## dtats




----------



## cinmell

Do they have the dessert party every night of the week or just certain nights?


----------



## cornflkgrl

Tia1977 said:


> "So glad we're going in August" I thought..."no fiascos there" I thought



I kept telling myself this for the first couple months after I booked.  After ROL fell through and Jungle Book opened to "meh" reviews (don't get me wrong I still want to see), I thought: hey, at least that new Frozen ride is opening and new Star Wars fireworks!!!  Plus the awesome cm I talked to on the phone told me to check back because she was sure they were going to extend hours at MK and she would follow up with me and she was opening a magic file 

I feel really gullible at this point...like IS there even going to be a dessert party in August?

Checked this morning and they changed the times in the booking (this morning it is saying 8:15 on mine) but it still isn't bookable


----------



## jsbowl16

I just booked the Star Wars Dessert Party for August 8. I was looking for the 10th but only certain nights are available right now. Maybe they are loading them as I was booking it.


----------



## cinmell

I was just able to book for August 13th over the phone. I saw August 1st and August 13 avail to book online then the 13th disappeared so I called.    At first the CM didn't see anything available then she checked again and voila!  I received a confirmation number and it appears in MDE with my reservations.   Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ferrentinos

Last week of August is bookable online - but not before the 21st.  I'm going to call!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Won't let me book for 9/1


----------



## DetroitAvant

My reservation from yesterday got updated to the new (correct) time, and I'm able to search that day and find it to book right now.


----------



## CJK

Nothing for early August yet?
ETA: Some dates work, but not the one I'm looking for!


----------



## Ferrentinos

CM I just spoke to said that they are having all sorts of issues with August and that the dates were just removed from her system - she said to call back again in a bit... so annoying!


----------



## Lsdolphin

So frustrating! I called and was told dessert party is not yet available for booking past July!


----------



## cornflkgrl

Can't get either of my dates 15th or 18th


----------



## Lsdolphin

I am seeing different dates available for August right now but nothing for Sept.


----------



## CJK

I'm clearly not an IT person, but I wonder how some dates in August are released but not others??


----------



## Lsdolphin

cornflkgrl said:


> Can't get either of my dates 15th or 18th



I am seeing availability for both your dates right now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CJK said:


> I'm clearly not an IT person, but I wonder how some dates in August are released but not others??



It's how they would load it into the system and change the setting ... so I don't think it is really an IT issue more a management/decision making issue


----------



## Cynergy

I was able to book for Sat 8/27 for my party of 3 at 730.


----------



## cornflkgrl

Got it!!  It went through.  Have no idea why or how.


----------



## CJK

Anyone book Aug. 10th?


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Finally got what I wanted by calling. Online still wouldn't let me do it!!!


----------



## cornflkgrl

Lsdolphin said:


> I am seeing availability for both your dates right now



Yeah it was showing availability but not going through with the booking.  Fun stuff.


----------



## UnderTheRialto

I got August 10th!!


----------



## ninafeliz

Yay, I booked for August 18th!  This has been ridiculous, but at least it's done.


----------



## CJK

Woohoo!! Got everything booked! The funny thing is, I'm not even booking for myself, but for some friends!!!!! Soo happy! Congrats to everyone who booked!! Thanks for helping make the wait so fun!!!


----------



## StacyElyse

After lurking on this thread for weeks I was finally able to book for August 11th. I was lucky enough to have it go through on the website. Thanks everyone for all of the information and updates! Glad to see I'm not alone in my obsessive planning!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Has anyone been able to get reservation for first week of Sept?


----------



## Mchurchill96

I'm trying for the 9th-really hoping it becomes available,  since other dates apparently are!


----------



## ktb2002

@glvsav37 @disneymath @Tia1977  I got the 4th


----------



## glvsav37

BOOKED!!!!!! 8/4


----------



## MarieLightning

Got the 7th of August booked for party of 2! (Of course it would end up that we'd have to book it on lousy airport wifi, so that was a fun 10 minutes...)

Leaving in just a little over three weeks and everything is finally complete


----------



## glvsav37

ktb2002 said:


> @glvsav37 @disneymath @Tia1977  I got the 4th




me too!!!!  Dis meet 8/4 is ON!!!!!!  lol


----------



## ktb2002

glvsav37 said:


> me too!!!!  Dis meet 8/4 is ON!!!!!!  lol



Hopefully the other 2 report in soon


----------



## Mchurchill96

Got August 9th! Hallelujah! If I didn't have to work, I'd put a little something "special " in my morning coffee!


----------



## ktb2002

Mchurchill96 said:


> Got August 9th! Hallelujah! If I didn't have to work, I'd put a little something "special " in my morning coffee!



Celebrate after work!!!!  Whoop!


----------



## Corey127

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> It will let me do the 23 but not 22. Anyone think 22 might be booked already?




I just booked the 22!

Also FYI for anyone booking with a child under 3...I put them on the reservation but was not charged for the baby.


----------



## francie57

Just booked Aug. 18 online!!  I called the Dining number earlier and she said nothing was available for the
entire week we were there!!  Just checked on the computer and the 18th came right up.  Seems Disney does
not know what they are doing.  At least it is done and I can now get things done and not spend so much
time on the computer


----------



## jsbowl16

I was able to book August 10th and cancel the 8th.


----------



## Ferrentinos

Booked via the phone for the 21st! Couldn't get the site to work for me.


----------



## francie57

I got my confirmation email and it is showing up on MDE so now I feel better!!
Good luck everyone still trying to book


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Me too. I got my day by calling. Site didn't work for me either.


Ferrentinos said:


> Booked via the phone for the 21st! Couldn't get the site to work for me.


----------



## HopperFan

BOOKED via online !!!!  


But ............ what am I going to do the rest of the day now that I got all I wanted ............


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> BOOKED via online !!!!
> 
> 
> But ............ what am I going to do the rest of the day now that I got all I wanted ............



There's always that ROL thread you mention


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Yay! I'm booked, I'm booked, woot, woot! 
8/30


----------



## ktb2002

I definitely think the system is still wonky, got mine online but I think it's going in and out.  Calling may be better at this point.  Good luck guys!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Corey127 said:


> August Dessert Party... Is Disney F-ing with us? Lol


yes, yes, a million times yes!!!


----------



## Disneynov2015

my reservation says 730.  Is that the time we can begin to enter the party or is that the time for fireworks?


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Disneynov2015 said:


> my reservation says 730.  Is that the time we can begin to enter the party or is that the time for fireworks?



The time the party starts!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

My date is currently 730 because it's an earlier fireworks night. Is there any possibility they change it to later ? I hope not so just making sure.


----------



## francie57

My suggestion is to try both.  I called and the girl said there was no availability for my date but
I then checked online and was able to book.


----------



## HopperFan

ktb2002 said:


> There's always that ROL thread you mention




Haha, I'm there  and being on TP Community board, lots more therapy can occur.

I think some Loungers will be booking Club Villain or SW as their Rumors of Light experience.

Jungle Book is supposed to be put out of it's misery after Labor Day but no sign or whispers of RUMORS.

But hey, very excited about the SW party - and in reality maybe I will actually get work done today that the stalking is over. 

I've done dessert party during SWW but never expected to do for this ...... but .....

- DS (adult & disabled) LOVES the dessert parties
- Having that reserved viewing space IS a big deal now that there is the projection show in a tight area
- Having the reserved area for him to not be crowded and panic in is priceless


----------



## ktb2002

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> My date is currently 730 because it's an earlier fireworks night. Is there any possibility they change it to later ? I hope not so just making sure.



Welllllllllll as proven here Disney does what Disney wants, when they want


----------



## ktb2002

HopperFan said:


> Haha, I'm there  and being on TP Community board, lots more therapy can occur.
> 
> I think some Loungers will be booking Club Villain or SW as their Rumors of Light experience.
> 
> Jungle Book is supposed to be put out of it's misery after Labor Day but no sign or whispers of RUMORS.
> 
> But hey, very excited about the SW party - and in reality maybe I will actually get work done today that the stalking is over.
> 
> I've done dessert party during SWW but never expected to do for this ...... but .....
> - DS (adult & disabled) LOVES the dessert parties
> - Having that reserved viewing space IS a big deal now that there is the projection show in a tight area
> - Having the reserved area for him to not be crowded and panic in is priceless



Absolutely!  I have an adult mentally disabled cousin and the things that bring him joy are priceless!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just booked 8/19... finally!!


----------



## Tia1977

ktb2002 said:


> @glvsav37 @disneymath @Tia1977  I got the 4th



You are just the sweetest! Thank you so much!!! Just got booked too


----------



## ktb2002

Tia1977 said:


> You are just the sweetest! Thank you so much!!! Just got booked too



@disneymath we're waiting on you!!!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

hooray - got 8/10...and 8/15 for our trip.  MIL is joining us 8/15 and offered to pay - who am I to deny her???can i get a woot woot???


----------



## glvsav37

ktb2002 said:


> Absolutely!  I have an adult mentally disabled cousin and the things that bring him joy are priceless!



lol..everyone has their reasons, but when people ask me why I pay that much to watch something most others do for free...I tell them that its still cheaper then bail. I don't have to be the one knocking out the guy who walks up at showtime and stands directly in front of me after i've been waiting and doing nothing for the hour before.

looking forward to this and i think it officially puts a big red bow on my trip planning.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

so excited for all my August buddies!!!


----------



## HopperFan

ktb2002 said:


> Absolutely!  I have an adult mentally disabled cousin and the things that bring him joy are priceless!



DS lives his whole life for WDW and all things Disney. We see smiles on his face at Disney that we NEVER EVER otherwise. Melts your heart.  The characters ... they are his friends to him.

It can be tricky at times so things like this allow him to fully experience the SW fireworks and I gladly pay for it.  Otherwise we would be sitting off over by 50's Prime and would miss most the projections.  One year CM saw him panicking in the crowd and took us over by LM to watch (no one was allowed over there at the time). It was a side angle but all by ourselves made it awesome.



glvsav37 said:


> lol..everyone has their reasons, but when people ask me why I pay that much to watch something most others do for free...I tell them that its still cheaper then bail. I don't have to be the one knocking out the guy who walks up at showtime and stands directly in front of me after i've been waiting and doing nothing for the hour before.
> 
> looking forward to this and i think it officially puts a big red bow on my trip planning.



That is a very good reason!!! and I can add that to my reason list as well.  I'm not imposing enough to knock them out but my mouth can surely throw a punch.

I think the key is - when others poo poo why folks would pay extra to Disney for stuff that is "free" like dessert parties, EMM etc --- there are many reasons folks are willing to pay that and it may be the only way some can really enjoy different attractions/entertainment.  No one is forced to pay, there are plenty I won't pay for .... but for those that do, we all have our reasons whether it be for a guest with special needs, avoid paying bail or a love for expensive desserts.  

FOR this party, it had little value with the old fireworks for me, but with the new ones AND projections which require a better location to enjoy, it's worth it.


----------



## ksinniger

Booked our family of 5 for 8/27.  And with that, planning for the trip that starts in 37 days is complete! 

Though now that I see Club Villain is back for September and October, I'm plotting a quick fall trip for that and food and wine.


----------



## CharleneR

Woo Hoo!  Just booked for August 15th.  I was freaking out at first because it wouldn't let me book for 4 guests saying no tables available.  DH and DS11 (and myself) are super excited. DS8 has no interest in Star Wars, but does like desserts so he'll still have fun .


----------



## yulilin3

jcemom said:


> Anyone have a guess as to how long I need to allow for Launch Bay in my plan? It will be early September, so relatively low crowds. We only want to do the Chase Visa Meet, check out the Cantina / Jawas, and take a quick look around. We're not huge Star Wars fans (sorry lol). I can't quite figure out how the place is set up. Some reports talk about the meet line being not too bad, others say you have to wait in line just to get into the Launch Bay, then wait for the meet. I just would like to know what to expect / how it works. Thanks!


<aybe around 30 minutes will  be enough. Remember the Disney Visa is from 11am until 4pm



cinmell said:


> Do they have the dessert party every night of the week or just certain nights?


every night



StacyElyse said:


> After lurking on this thread for weeks I was finally able to book for August 11th. I was lucky enough to have it go through on the website. Thanks everyone for all of the information and updates! Glad to see I'm not alone in my obsessive planning!






Disneynov2015 said:


> my reservation says 730.  Is that the time we can begin to enter the party or is that the time for fireworks?


The dessert party starts, officially, 75 minutes before fireworks. But they tend to open the area earlier. For example on Sunday they opened the area around 8:00pm for the 8:15pm party 9:30pm fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

Waking up to 5 new pages on this thread is always good news. Congrats to everyone who booked their dates.


----------



## GillianP1301

Hooray! Got my August date booked and with that, the final piece of my plan is in place and now I just wait every so impatiently for departure day!


----------



## Regan117

**waits impatiently for September to open up in probably a month**

Sigh.


----------



## disneymath

ktb2002 said:


> @glvsav37 @disneymath @Tia1977  I got the 4th


ME TOO!


----------



## disneymath

ktb2002 said:


> Hopefully the other 2 report in soon


I let myself sleep in today!  Next up, check email to see if a magic file has been started on me!


----------



## ktb2002

disneymath said:


> ME TOO!



YES!!!!  Party people are all booked!  Drinks at the party are on me  however ya gotta go get them yourselves


----------



## ktb2002

Regan117 said:


> **waits impatiently for September to open up in probably a month**
> 
> Sigh.



Gah!  Hopefully it won't be the fiasco this was!


----------



## TraceyL

Regan117 said:


> **waits impatiently for September to open up in probably a month**
> 
> Sigh.


I shall sigh and wait impatiently along with you....


----------



## Dolby1000

I am booked for Aug 6th!!!!   Now I know that not only will I get a great spot to watch them, won't have to wait for hours on end in the same spot to watch them, but get some goodies as well.

Very excited about this!!

Dolby1000


----------



## kjmollypup

Checked this morning right after 8, my date must not have loaded at that point. Checked again just now in the waiting room at the doctor, success! 8/15 here we come! DD7 is going to be soooo excited. DS5 is on the spectrum, and there is no way he could ever wait long enough to grab a good spot for the projections. I was going to pass up the fireworks entirely, but the kids are really getting into SW now and it warms my heart  so even though it's a huge treat, I am very excited to do this. Whatever your reasons, I'm excited for all of you booking today for August! I feel like I should be shouting in the waiting room but nobody else will understand. I will save my celebrating for later!


----------



## Cluelyss

Regan117 said:


> **waits impatiently for September to open up in probably a month**
> 
> Sigh.


And maybe October by Labor Day? Too hopeful?!?!


----------



## PSUTraveler

Regan117 said:


> **waits impatiently for September to open up in probably a month**
> 
> Sigh.


Same here! I've given up on Rumors but still holding out hope for this.


----------



## Princess Olivia

Dolby1000 said:


> I am booked for Aug 6th!!!!   Now I know that not only will I get a great spot to watch them, won't have to wait for hours on end in the same spot to watch them, but get some goodies as well.
> 
> Very excited about this!!
> 
> We are booked for August 6th too!! See you there!


----------



## Lulu27

brehede1 said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks you very much for the updates - I am late coming to this thread but I am keen to book the Dessert Party for August 1st.  It will be our first day at Disney and my DSs 12, 15 (& me & DH) are big Star Wars fans.  Can anyone advise what time in the day these things release normally - is it midnight EST?  I am in Ireland so that would be too early in the morning for me!  I sympathise with those who were on the Rumours of Light hunt in April - I enjoyed/endured that too!
> 
> Also, I have a couple of questions - will there be any tables in the Launch area, I know there are no chairs.  Also, does anyone know how hard it is to get a spot outside where a short person / 12 year old child can see reasonably!  I would hate to pay so much money and not see reasonably.  Happy to arrive early but I assume that may not help given it will be a free for all heading out after the desserts??
> 
> Thanks!
> Deirdre



Any luck Deirdre?


----------



## Princess Olivia

Cluelyss said:


> And maybe October by Labor Day? Too hopeful?!?!



I know I read in this thread somewhere about October. Are they going to expand the hours? It says 7:30 close but that can't be right. We will be in WDW for a day stop (excursion) off the Disney Magic when heading back to NYC. I'm hoping to end the day at HS.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Congratulations to all the successfully booked August party goers! 

We are hoping to go in October, but I have a question (asking opinions):

Do you think (since my luck I will be visiting realities when they start booking my October dates) that I would have better luck choosing a dessert night when there is NOT a Halloween party at MK? I was thinking if MK is open to all, maybe most people would go there to see those fireworks while they have a chance and go to HS on party nights. What do y'all think? Thanks!


----------



## 3rdshiftcm

Booked for the 7/31!! So excited!

Questions for those that have already been.

Do they keep the area in front of the kids section clear during the show?

Do they allow you to leave the Launch Bay area with alcohol?

One of the biggest reasons for us doing this(besides the free booze;p) is so DS9 can actually see the whole show.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I am patiently (for now) waiting for October 1. I really hope they open some of October when they open the rest of September.


----------



## WeCampDisney

Thanks to yulinin3 and all who have posted here. I have been watching this thread for 2 months or so. I was able get August 10th by phone this morning at 7:30 eastern time. So excited, thanks again to everyone, pixey dust all around.


----------



## yulilin3

Princess Olivia said:


> I know I read in this thread somewhere about October. Are they going to expand the hours? It says 7:30 close but that can't be right. We will be in WDW for a day stop (excursion) off the Disney Magic when heading back to NYC. I'm hoping to end the day at HS.


They have been updating park hours only a month in advance, the hours will likely change



AGoofykindagirl said:


> Congratulations to all the successfully booked August party goers!
> 
> We are hoping to go in October, but I have a question (asking opinions):
> 
> Do you think (since my luck I will be visiting realities when they start booking my October dates) that I would have better luck choosing a dessert night when there is NOT a Halloween party at MK? I was thinking if MK is open to all, maybe most people would go there to see those fireworks while they have a chance and go to HS on party nights. What do y'all think? Thanks!


Party nights at MK make the other parks a bit more crowded, so yes to your logic. 



3rdshiftcm said:


> Booked for the 7/31!! So excited!
> 
> Questions for those that have already been.
> 
> Do they keep the area in front of the kids section clear during the show?
> 
> Do they allow you to leave the Launch Bay area with alcohol?
> 
> One of the biggest reasons for us doing this(besides the free booze;p) is so DS9 can actually see the whole show.


The area directly in front of the roped off area is a walkway so the CM keep people moving along, they can't stand in front of you
I didn't see this personally, and hopefully someone who was there can answer on a first hand account. But I would think that you won't have a problem doing that. I was at Launch Bay during the dessert party on Sunday and I saw several people, outside the roped off area, walking around with a cup in their hand.


----------



## brehede1

Lulu27 said:


> Any luck Deirdre?


Yes, thanks! I just booked for Aug 1st. Really looking forward to it! I was busy at work and forgot to check for a few hours...


----------



## yulilin3

For those that just booked August and early Sept. remember you can join the Roll Call thread, updated by @soniam so you can see all other fellow Dissers that are going


----------



## JRoyster86

I was able to book August 12 for my party of two! I am beyond excited to have this finally be taken care of. 

Congratulations to everyone who has been waiting for so long!


----------



## moodyeeyore

Do you pay for the Star Wars Fireworks party and Club Villain when you make the reservation, or when you attend the event? 

Thank you!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I was going to say "now that the dessert party is booked, I don't know what to do with myself...", but then there's Club Villain only open Sep-Oct... and I am hoping for NOV!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

moodyeeyore said:


> Do you pay for the Star Wars Fireworks party and Club Villain when you make the reservation, or when you attend the event?
> 
> Thank you!!


Pay in full at time of booking and you have a 1 day cancellation policy, meaning you can cancel up to the day before your reservation and get a full refund



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was going to say "now that the dessert party is booked, I don't know what to do with myself...", but then there's Club Villain only open Sep-Oct... and I am hoping for NOV!!!!!!!


There's never a dull moment when planning Disney


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> They have been updating park hours only a month in advance, the hours will likely change
> 
> 
> Party nights at MK make the other parks a bit more crowded, so yes to your logic.
> 
> 
> The area directly in front of the roped off area is a walkway so the CM keep people moving along, they can't stand in front of you
> I didn't see this personally, and hopefully someone who was there can answer on a first hand account. But I would think that you won't have a problem doing that. I was at Launch Bay during the dessert party on Sunday and I saw several people, outside the roped off area, walking around with a cup in their hand.


When a party we attended was held indoors due to weather, we were able to leave with drinks no problem.


----------



## Roxyfire

MinnieMSue said:


> I am patiently (for now) waiting for October 1. I really hope they open some of October when they open the rest of September.



Same here, bright side is it gives me a little more time to decide which night and save up a bit more. I'm tempted to try Oct 1st since that's my birthday. That would probably be the best birthday party ever!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just wanted to thank @yulilin3 and everyone else here for all the great information in this thread

We leave today for our trip (roadtripping it down so don't get to Disney right away) and have the dessert party booked for Sat the 23rd and we are all really excited for it!

Congrats to all who were able to book August today!


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> just wanted to thank @yulilin3 and everyone else here for all the great information in this thread
> 
> We leave today for our trip (roadtripping it down so don't get to Disney right away) and have the dessert party booked for Sat the 23rd and we are all really excited for it!
> 
> Congrats to all who were able to book August today!


have an awesome trip


----------



## bizeemom4

I'm building the BEST DAY EVER. We have the EMM party in the morning and the Dessert party in the evening. Yasssssss.


----------



## Elliemay2

Hmmm what is Club Villian? Is it seasonal? We will be there in Dec.  Thanks!


----------



## TinkPirateMom

I can't find any availability for 2 on August 27th but I can book the surrounding days. Is it possible that date is sold out already or is the system still being wonky?


----------



## HubbDave

We were able to book 8 for August 18

I switched a dimmer ressie to a late lunch so I can snack a bunch at the party


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Hmmm what is Club Villian? Is it seasonal? We will be there in Dec.  Thanks!


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/club-villain/
there's another thread on this


TinkPirateMom said:


> I can't find any availability for 2 on August 27th but I can book the surrounding days. Is it possible that date is sold out already or is the system still being wonky?


I just checked and you can book for 1 but not for 2. It might be getting ready to sell out. I would try and book one and then another


----------



## TinkPirateMom

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/club-villain/
> there's another thread on this
> 
> I just checked and you can book for 1 but not for 2. It might be getting ready to sell out. I would try and book one and then another


Thanks! One is a child so it won't let me. I will try calling I guess.


----------



## TinkPirateMom

I checked one more time before calling and it popped up for 2 this time. I got it! Crazy system, though. Thanks for all the info and help here ​


----------



## Skywise

TheMaxRebo said:


> just wanted to thank @yulilin3 and everyone else here for all the great information in this thread
> 
> We leave today for our trip (roadtripping it down so don't get to Disney right away) and have the dessert party booked for Sat the 23rd and we are all really excited for it!
> 
> Congrats to all who were able to book August today!



A little travelling music for ya!


----------



## ktb2002

My son and I went shopping this morning and I almost fell over laughing at this one, and all I could think of was this thread!


----------



## gwynne

I was just able to book. Thanks everyone, and especially @yulilin3


----------



## chigirl

Got mine for 8/29 as a surprise for my dh for our 25th Anniversary!!!


----------



## HubbDave

gwynne said:


> I was just able to book. Thanks everyone, and especially @yulilin3


Hear hear!

Thanks everyone


----------



## UnderTheRialto

Has anyone seen a review of the new party location on a blog? I read the review here but want to send a summary to a friend. Thanks.


----------



## moodyeeyore

yulilin3 said:


> Pay in full at time of booking and you have a 1 day cancellation policy, meaning you can cancel up to the day before your reservation and get a full refund
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## yulilin3

UnderTheRialto said:


> Has anyone seen a review of the new party location on a blog? I read the review here but want to send a summary to a friend. Thanks.


http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/07/revie...gets-revamped-with-special-edition-treatment/


----------



## yulilin3

Also adding the review above to the first page post #4 for anyone interested


----------



## glvsav37

UGGHHHHH  When will they open booking for August...just do it already!!  Soooooo frustrating!!! 

(sorry....its so hard to just quit cold turkey like that. OK, I think I'm good now)


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

How early do you need to be there with this new set up?  TIA


----------



## DWeav

I JUST BOOKED AUGUST 31ST, 7:30 PM!!!!

ITSSSSSSSS  OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

39CINDERELLA said:


> How early do you need to be there with this new set up?  TIA


no need to be early anymore since the view is not in play. You can check in at 8pm for the 8:15pm party. They've been opening the dessert party earlier than 75 min. before fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

DWeav said:


> I JUST BOOKED AUGUST 31ST, 7:30 PM!!!!
> 
> ITSSSSSSSS  OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


glad you got your date booked


----------



## DVC4US

3rdshiftcm said:


> Booked for the 7/31!! So excited!
> 
> Questions for those that have already been.
> 
> Do they keep the area in front of the kids section clear during the show?
> 
> Do they allow you to leave the Launch Bay area with alcohol?
> 
> One of the biggest reasons for us doing this(besides the free booze;p) is so DS9 can actually see the whole show.



We are booked for 7/31 too!!  Me, DD and DD's boyfriend - they didn't get to go when we did it in June so very excited for them to see the fireworks.  They both love Star Wars.  Since I did the outside set-up I am excited to see the inside set-up.  Not really excited about the new drinks - hoping they might change those before we go but if not, oh well.


----------



## peanutmomma

3rdshiftcm said:


> Booked for the 7/31!! So excited!
> 
> One of the biggest reasons for us doing this(besides the free booze;p) is so DS9 can actually see the whole show.



We're there on the 31st as well - also with a DS9.


----------



## preemiemama

@yulilin3 we are going to try and watch from your spot in front of the GMR tonight. Would you say 9:10 would be safe, or too late? Trying to do some rides as well... Still no dessert party availability for today or Saturday.


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> @yulilin3 we are going to try and watch from your spot in front of the GMR tonight. Would you say 9:10 would be safe, or too late? Trying to do some rides as well... Still no dessert party availability for today or Saturday.


9:10 is fine.  Have fun and report back.


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> 9:10 is fine.  Have fun and report back.


Will do- thank you so much! We saw the fireworks part from Narcoose's last night. There were more than I expected to see!


----------



## dugthetalkingdog

Just booked for Sept. 1st party.  Had issues trying to book on-line and had to call CM to book for me.  Was able to select the day and time but for some reason
would not accept payment information.  CM stated that they were having issues with making reservations.  Excited to finally book.


----------



## emilymad

Well I booked.....  I am not even sure we are going to see the Stars Wars show but I feel like if we are it would be better with the dessert party.  I think I need DH to watch a video of the new show.  He is ambivalent about Star Wars and I am not sure the special effects are going to be enough to sway him.

Opinions welcome for those who don't love Star Wars....


----------



## Kewz1

I grew tired waiting to see if there is going to be a second Fantasmic! show so I chucked Fantasmic! altogether. Booked the dessert party instead because my guys LOVE Star Wars. We'll be there August 12. 

Looking forward to it!

Kristen


----------



## MinnieMSue

Roxyfire said:


> Same here, bright side is it gives me a little more time to decide which night and save up a bit more. I'm tempted to try Oct 1st since that's my birthday. That would probably be the best birthday party ever!



That is my daughter's birthday and the night we hope to attend!


----------



## UnderTheRialto

Can people report back on whether strollers are allowed in the Launch Bay and the viewing area? I'm not sure about my youngest staying awake...


----------



## yulilin3

emilymad said:


> Well I booked.....  I am not even sure we are going to see the Stars Wars show but I feel like if we are it would be better with the dessert party.  I think I need DH to watch a video of the new show.  He is ambivalent about Star Wars and I am not sure the special effects are going to be enough to sway him.
> 
> Opinions welcome for those who don't love Star Wars....


Do you have any interest in the show? I'm sure there are all levels of SW fandom represented in this thread but if you are not at all interested not sure if you'll enjoy it. Do you like Celebrate the Magic? fireworks? what's your level of SW love?


----------



## yulilin3

UnderTheRialto said:


> Can people report back on whether strollers are allowed in the Launch Bay and the viewing area? I'm not sure about my youngest staying awake...


Not inside Launch Bay. You can bring strollers into the viewing area


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Okay - so now what?  Feels strange not to be madly clicking for a ressie!!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Okay - so now what?  Feels strange not to be madly clicking for a ressie!!


you're going through Disney Planning Withdrawal or DPW 
What are your plans for your DHS day?


----------



## Skywise

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Okay - so now what?  Feels strange not to be madly clicking for a ressie!!



Yeah I know... my trip is over.  I've got a tiny trip planned for Christmas but I only need one ressie (and it's already blocked out for a Thursday in early November!!!!)


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Well we are a mostly go with the flow kinda family.  We will be at DW for 9 days so we are lucky that we can tour at our pace.  We did spring for the EMM for one day.  We only go once every 2 years and have only gotten to ride TSM twice, so we are psyched for that and Star tours as many times as we can cram into the morning.  We love the thrill rides too and my son is 14 so we can do fast pass and then single rider lines as much as we want on RNR andTOT.  May go back to the hotel in the afternoon, may not, depends how we feel.  Staying at Beach Club so its easy.  Early Dinners at SciFi and 50sPT scheduled.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Skywise said:


> Yeah I know... my trip is over.  I've got a tiny trip planned for Christmas but I only need one ressie (and it's already blocked out for a Thursday in early November!!!!)



I can't wait to do a Christmas trip.  Someday!!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Well we are a mostly go with the flow kinda family.  We will be at DW for 9 days so we are lucky that we can tour at our pace.  We did spring for the EMM for one day.  We only go once every 2 years and have only gotten to ride TSM twice, so we are psyched for that and Star tours as many times as we can cram into the morning.  We love the thrill rides too and my son is 14 so we can do fast pass and then single rider lines as much as we want on RNR andTOT.  May go back to the hotel in the afternoon, may not, depends how we feel.  Staying at Beach Club so its easy.  Early Dinners at SciFi and 50sPT scheduled.


I can't do TSMM more than 2 times in a row without my arm hurting like HE double hockey sticks  My daughter and I are very competitive and she always wins. 50s PT is one of my favorite restaurants at WDW. You're going to have an awesome trip


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I can't do TSMM more than 2 times in a row without my arm hurting like HE double hockey sticks  My daughter and I are very competitive and she always wins. 50s PT is one of my favorite restaurants at WDW. You're going to have an awesome trip



yeah, good point,  my arm is always tired after Buzz ride too.  I will never beat my hubby or son either but its so fun! I really can't wait - hope to see some of you guys on Aug 10 or Aug 15.


----------



## Skywise

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I can't wait to do a Christmas trip.  Someday!!



It's shaping up to be a one night (maybe two but currently one night) stay!  My family works retail so they can't take off anytime between Thanksgiving til a few days after Christmas so we NEVER get to do anything at Christmas time but I've talked one of them into doing something early November.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## emilymad

yulilin3 said:


> Do you have any interest in the show? I'm sure there are all levels of SW fandom represented in this thread but if you are not at all interested not sure if you'll enjoy it. Do you like Celebrate the Magic? fireworks? what's your level of SW love?



I love Star Wars.  DH not so much.  He likes Celebrate the Magic.  DH agreed to go and give a try once.    I am glad I booked the dessert party since not having to worry about a spot can only help!

Thanks for all the fun and planning in this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

emilymad said:


> I love Star Wars.  DH not so much.  He likes Celebrate the Magic.  DH agreed to go and give a try once.    I am glad I booked the dessert party since not having to worry about a spot can only help!
> 
> Thanks for all the fun and planning in this thread.


If he loves celebrate the magic he will love the show,  the projections are amazing coupled with all the other effects


----------



## preemiemama

FastPasser said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, but a reason for it being more difficult to get a rez might be that the number of guests able to attend has been drastically reduced. Depending on how things evolve, it may be be increased slightly in the future.


That would explain why on the 9th I could have gotten a reservation for the 16th, but in the 11th I could not get anything at all for this week.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, but a reason for it being more difficult to get a rez might be that the number of guests able to attend has been drastically reduced. Depending on how things evolve, it may be be increased slightly in the future.


Last report was 200 but I haven't seen anything posted by them lately. Do you know the number for the current set up?


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> 125


Source?


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## ktb2002

Wow on the 125, really glad I booked fast!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> WDW Park Event Ops.


Thanks,  that's the report I haven't seen in 2 weeks.  
That's a big cut.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Candycane83

Oh my! This would make us waiting for later dates even more vigilant (aka in need of therapy while waiting)


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Any guesses on when the later September dates will open?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

a month from now would follow the recent pattern.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Any guesses on when the later September dates will open?



I'm guessing it'll be the one day I'm unable to constantly check. I'll let you guys know when that'll be if you'll grab one for me. Lol


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> I'm guessing it'll be the one day I'm unable to constantly check. I'll let you guys know when that'll be if you'll grab one for me. Lol


that is exactly what happened to me yesterday lol.


----------



## ktb2002

never mind lol


----------



## preemiemama

In your spot now @yulilin3. Maybe a dozen others.


----------



## preemiemama

FastPasser said:


> 125


Thank you for letting us know this. I seriously thought I had gone nuts!


----------



## rteetz

I am waiting for January dates to open. I have a feeling it will be a while.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I am waiting for January dates to open. I have a feeling it will be a while.


get comfortable...


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> For those that just booked August and early Sept. remember you can join the Roll Call thread, updated by @soniam so you can see all other fellow Dissers that are going



The link is always in my sig too.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/si...all-2016-dates-released-through-july.3466905/



TheMaxRebo said:


> just wanted to thank @yulilin3 and everyone else here for all the great information in this thread
> 
> We leave today for our trip (roadtripping it down so don't get to Disney right away) and have the dessert party booked for Sat the 23rd and we are all really excited for it!
> 
> Congrats to all who were able to book August today!



Hope to see you at the Podcast Anniversary. We don't leave until Wednesday though.



rteetz said:


> I am waiting for January dates to open. I have a feeling it will be a while.



You have a while to wait. Maybe practice some Yoda meditation


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> WDW Park Event Ops.


Logged in and just saw the report. And max will always be 125


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Now I'm really nervous to get our reservations for mid Sept! I'm not good about checking early daily to see if it has opened. That's not many slots now and we only have 1 night for HS. This thread has made me so excited for the desert party. Before this thread I wouldn't have cared if I can't get reservations but now I may cry if I don't. Lol.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Now I'm really nervous to get our reservations for mid Sept! I'm not good about checking early daily to see if it has opened. That's not many slots now and we only have 1 night for HS. This thread has made me so excited for the desert party. Before this thread I wouldn't have cared if I can't get reservations but now I may cry if I don't. Lol.


make sure you're subscribed and that you get an email each time someone posts on here. When bookings open up this thread goes a little bananas, you'll know for sure


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Now I'm really nervous to get our reservations for mid Sept! I'm not good about checking early daily to see if it has opened. That's not many slots now and we only have 1 night for HS. This thread has made me so excited for the desert party. Before this thread I wouldn't have cared if I can't get reservations but now I may cry if I don't. Lol.


I felt the exact same way.  Check in here when you can its a fun, happy group.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> make sure you're subscribed and that you get an email each time someone posts on here. When bookings open up this thread goes a little bananas, you'll know for sure


a little bananas??


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Was it taped off?


 second best spot to watch if you don't have time to wait for a spot in front of Center Stage.
It's right in front of GMR, there's usually no one there and you can pretty much walk up to it and see all aspects of the show, just not the wideness of it.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> a little bananas??


trying not to scare the poster


----------



## ktb2002

Since I've only had a couple of days to plan I had no clue about the party until I found this thread!  Then it became a must do, not sure if the main draw for me was the food, the fireworks spot, or the alcohol.   Yulilin is my hero!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> trying not to scare the poster


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> trying not to scare the poster



If they've read the posts from the last 2 days and are still here I think it's safe we didn't scare them haha!


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Since I've only had a couple of days to plan I had no clue about the party until I found this thread!  Then it became a must do, not sure if the main draw for me was the food, the fireworks spot, or the alcohol.   Yulilin is my hero!


You're very kind


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

ktb2002 said:


> Since I've only had a couple of days to plan I had no clue about the party until I found this thread!  Then it became a must do, not sure if the main draw for me was the food, the fireworks spot, or the alcohol.   Yulilin is my hero!



she is pretty awesome isn't she?


----------



## ktb2002

She's extremely awesome both center stage and behind the scenes!


----------



## yulilin3

You both need to stop


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> make sure you're subscribed and that you get an email each time someone posts on here. When bookings open up this thread goes a little bananas, you'll know for sure


I am subscribed but sometimes it sends me emails for this thread and other times it does not. Seems very inconsistent. The other day when there was over 10 new pages of posts since I had last looked on here I freaked out a bit afraid I had missed out. 
I don't get why they stopped at Labor Day for bookings. Why go into Sept at all if not for the whole month?


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> second best spot to watch if you don't have time to wait for a spot in front of Center Stage.
> It's right in front of GMR, there's usually no one there and you can pretty much walk up to it and see all aspects of the show, just not the wideness of it.


This exactly. It was not restricted at all. In fact, some of the guys working the show were there as well. The one guy said it is like watching a movie from the front row- which is a good analogy. We were directly in front of the GMR entrance. I felt like we missed a bit of the fireworks off to the right side but overall it was an amazing show!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I am subscribed but sometimes it sends me emails for this thread and other times it does not. Seems very inconsistent. The other day when there was over 10 new pages of posts since I had last looked on here I freaked out a bit afraid I had missed out.
> I don't get why they stopped at Labor Day for bookings. Why go into Sept at all if not for the whole month?


Who knows,  they might be making a decision to only do it a couple of nights a week instead of every night,  but no one really knows.  They have been adding the schedule only about a month in advance


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> This exactly. It was not restricted at all. In fact, some of the guys working the show were there as well. The one guy said it is like watching a movie from the front row- which is a good analogy. We were directly in front of the GMR entrance. I felt like we missed a bit of the fireworks off to the right side but overall it was an amazing show!


I'm glad you liked it.  It's not ideal but if you only have a couple of minutes to get a spot it's  a good one,  in my opinion


----------



## Just1Princess

I agree with @DisneyKeepsUsYoung , why the odd booking? I can book Wishes dessert party for my Oct trip...or anything else for that matter,  but I'm struggling with planning my HS day because of Jedi Training and the Star Wars Fireworks and party. Ugh


----------



## ktb2002

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I am subscribed but sometimes it sends me emails for this thread and other times it does not. Seems very inconsistent. The other day when there was over 10 new pages of posts since I had last looked on here I freaked out a bit afraid I had missed out.
> I don't get why they stopped at Labor Day for bookings. Why go into Sept at all if not for the whole month?



I've found that if you get logged out you don't get emails.  I get logged out every time I clear my browser and I don't get emails in that time.


----------



## yulilin3

Just1Princess said:


> I agree with @DisneyKeepsUsYoung , why the odd booking? I can book Wishes dessert party for my Oct trip...or anything else for that matter,  but I'm struggling with planning my HS day because of Jedi Training and the Star Wars Fireworks and party. Ugh


It's been like this since January,  unfortunately.  I feel they are making decisions based on crowd levels on a monthly basis for DHS


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> I'm glad you liked it.  It's not ideal but if you only have a couple of minutes to get a spot it's  a good one,  in my opinion


Thank you so much for the advice. It is an awesome show. Now if we could just get out of this traffic jam and get back to the hotel...


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. It is an awesome show. Now if we could just get out of this traffic jam and get back to the hotel...


 that's a whole other adventure.  I usually just stay inside the park for about 20 minutes to let the crowds thin out.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> You have a while to wait. Maybe practice some Yoda meditation


Patience is key for young Jedi's I guess


----------



## Just1Princess

yulilin3 said:


> It's been like this since January,  unfortunately.  I feel they are making decisions based on crowd levels on a monthly basis for DHS



Thanks for keeping us updated. I'll just keep on swimming! 

Seriously,  knowing someone is on top of what's going on really helps! Even if we decide not to go to the party your info has helped a lot!


----------



## glvsav37

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yeah, good point,  my arm is always tired after Buzz ride too.  I will never beat my hubby or son either but its so fun! I really can't wait - hope to see some of you guys on Aug 10 or Aug 15.


we'll be there on the 10th too...but not staying for the SW party


----------



## bluezy

emilymad said:


> Well I booked.....  I am not even sure we are going to see the Stars Wars show but I feel like if we are it would be better with the dessert party.  I think I need DH to watch a video of the new show.  He is ambivalent about Star Wars and I am not sure the special effects are going to be enough to sway him.
> 
> Opinions welcome for those who don't love Star Wars....



I am not a Star Wars fan.  I've never watched *any* of the movies.  The thought of even trying to watch any one of the movies just about sends me over the deep end.  I truly have ZERO interest in them.  I can name and identify maybe 5 characters from the movies.  I can name (but not identify) a few more simply because I saw the movie ET a million times and there's a scene where Elliot is showing ET his Star Wars figurines and he says the names Boba Fett and Lando Calrissian (I had to Google those names so I spelled them correctly).  That being said, I saw the Star Wars show at DHS a few weeks ago and loved it.  Absolutely LOVED it!  I couldn't follow the story line in the show (I'm assuming there was one), but it didn't matter.  The projections were amazing.  The laser show/enhancements were amazing.  The fireworks, though not a huge part of the show, were amazing.  There were times that I felt completely immersed in what was being shown on the screen.  At one point I had to remind myself that the "spaceship" (I have no idea what the name of it is.  I'm sure there are people reading this right now who are screaming the name of it at their computers.) didn't really just fly over my head.  I also forgot that the characters weren't really shooting laser beams at me (well, I guess they sort of were...).  If this show is still happening the next time we're at Disney World, it will be a "must do" for me.    So, I'm definitely not a Star Wars movie fan but I am a HUGE fan of this show.


Oooohhh, Millenium Falcon....that's the space ship, right?  It just came to me.


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

Just got back to the resort, the desert party and show were phenomenal!!  No wait for Kylo and Chewie, storm troopers marching around the party, interacting with guests, and posing for pictures, special escort to the viewing area .. and the show itself ... it's hands down the best park nighttime show I've ever seen (never been to Disneyland though, I can only reference Disneyworld).  Bob Chapek - chairman of parks and resorts - was there tonight overseeing both the party and the show .. Perhaps that means there will be an answer soon to the erratic booking?


----------



## disneymath

@bluezy your post made day ... the boys in the family are fans, us girls not so much.  Reassuring to know that the show is still impressive to those who only know Star Wars casually.

In other news, my email earned me a phone call from the executive offices ... (they must've looked me up as I hadn't given a phone number in the actual email).   I missed the call, but will use the callback number that was left in the morning.  I'll mention the frustration that those of you looking to plan post Labour Day are continuing to experience.  (If I'm gonna end up with a magic file, might as well have it noted that I look out for fellow DISers too!)


----------



## Ferrentinos

Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff said:


> Just got back to the resort, the desert party and show were phenomenal!!  No wait for Kylo and Chewie, storm troopers marching around the party, interacting with guests, and posing for pictures, special escort to the viewing area .. and the show itself ... it's hands down the best park nighttime show I've ever seen (never been to Disneyland though, I can only reference Disneyworld).  Bob Chapek - chairman of parks and resorts - was there tonight overseeing both the party and the show .. Perhaps that means there will be an answer soon to the erratic booking?



Just wanted to double check - Chewie and Kylo were both meeting during the dessert party?  Are there other people in LB at the time or just restricted to the dessert party? I'm just trying to decide if we should just plan our meets during the party or another time while we are at DHS.  Thanks!


----------



## ktb2002

disneymath said:


> @bluezy your post made day ... the boys in the family are fans, us girls not so much.  Reassuring to know that the show is still impressive to those who only know Star Wars casually.
> 
> In other news, my email earned me a phone call from the executive offices ... (they must've looked me up as I hadn't given a phone number in the actual email).   I missed the call, but will use the callback number that was left in the morning.  I'll mention the frustration that those of you looking to plan post Labour Day are continuing to experience.  (If I'm gonna end up with a magic file, might as well have it noted that I look out for fellow DISers too!)



You're awesome!  If they want to compensate us for our time and trouble give them my name, if they mention magic files you've never heard of me!


----------



## mmafan

anyone watching the live stream from celebration Europe?????????


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mmafan said:


> anyone watching the live stream from celebration Europe?????????


OMG I forgot about this!! Thank you! 

Yesterday was such a sad and awful day for me on DIS -- pretty disillusioned -- that I considered not returning. But then I would have missed this!


----------



## jaz0308

I read somewhere that you can leave the dessert party at launch bay a few minutes early and head over to the viewing area yourself. I'm thinking about doing this so that my kids can sit in the children's section with DH and I right behind them at the rope.  Would doing this make sense?  What credentials do we receive to prove we are part of the dessert party?  Any idea what time try would start walking the group for the party on August 3?


----------



## Cynthiab

I have lunch reservations for my HS day at Sci Fi, but just saw a video of backlot express with he Star Wars themed food and Han Solo carbonite lunch containers. Has anyone eaten there recently?  Thoughts about switching out for maximum Star Wars awesomeness?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

glvsav37 said:


> we'll be there on the 10th too...but not staying for the SW party


I'll keep an eye out for the hockey mask.


----------



## MinnieMSue

jaz0308 said:


> I read somewhere that you can leave the dessert party at launch bay a few minutes early and head over to the viewing area yourself. I'm thinking about doing this so that my kids can sit in the children's section with DH and I right behind them at the rope.  Would doing this make sense?  What credentials do we receive to prove we are part of the dessert party?  Any idea what time try would start walking the group for the party on August 3?



I'm sure they still give you a wristband hat has a pull off part to turn in to get the Chewbacca stein. That will get you into the area.


----------



## emilymad

bluezy said:


> I am not a Star Wars fan.  I've never watched *any* of the movies.  The thought of even trying to watch any one of the movies just about sends me over the deep end.  I truly have ZERO interest in them.  I can name and identify maybe 5 characters from the movies.  I can name (but not identify) a few more simply because I saw the movie ET a million times and there's a scene where Elliot is showing ET his Star Wars figurines and he says the names Boba Fett and Lando Calrissian (I had to Google those names so I spelled them correctly).  That being said, I saw the Star Wars show at DHS a few weeks ago and loved it.  Absolutely LOVED it!  I couldn't follow the story line in the show (I'm assuming there was one), but it didn't matter.  The projections were amazing.  The laser show/enhancements were amazing.  The fireworks, though not a huge part of the show, were amazing.  There were times that I felt completely immersed in what was being shown on the screen.  At one point I had to remind myself that the "spaceship" (I have no idea what the name of it is.  I'm sure there are people reading this right now who are screaming the name of it at their computers.) didn't really just fly over my head.  I also forgot that the characters weren't really shooting laser beams at me (well, I guess they sort of were...).  If this show is still happening the next time we're at Disney World, it will be a "must do" for me.    So, I'm definitely not a Star Wars movie fan but I am a HUGE fan of this show.
> 
> 
> Oooohhh, Millenium Falcon....that's the space ship, right?  It just came to me.



Thank you for the wonderful input.  I am so glad you enjoyed it.  I made DH watch the 3 original movies before seeing the newest one and he is eh about all of it.  I grew up watching Star Wars on constant repeat.  So much so my brother's cat is even named Lando.    I am glad to see that Disney made a show that is truely enjoyable for all and I can't wait to see it for myself!


----------



## yulilin3

bluezy said:


> I am not a Star Wars fan.  I've never watched *any* of the movies.  The thought of even trying to watch any one of the movies just about sends me over the deep end.  I truly have ZERO interest in them.  I can name and identify maybe 5 characters from the movies.  I can name (but not identify) a few more simply because I saw the movie ET a million times and there's a scene where Elliot is showing ET his Star Wars figurines and he says the names Boba Fett and Lando Calrissian (I had to Google those names so I spelled them correctly).  That being said, I saw the Star Wars show at DHS a few weeks ago and loved it.  Absolutely LOVED it!  I couldn't follow the story line in the show (I'm assuming there was one), but it didn't matter.  The projections were amazing.  The laser show/enhancements were amazing.  The fireworks, though not a huge part of the show, were amazing.  There were times that I felt completely immersed in what was being shown on the screen.  At one point I had to remind myself that the "spaceship" (I have no idea what the name of it is.  I'm sure there are people reading this right now who are screaming the name of it at their computers.) didn't really just fly over my head.  I also forgot that the characters weren't really shooting laser beams at me (well, I guess they sort of were...).  If this show is still happening the next time we're at Disney World, it will be a "must do" for me.    So, I'm definitely not a Star Wars movie fan but I am a HUGE fan of this show.
> 
> 
> Oooohhh, Millenium Falcon....that's the space ship, right?  It just came to me.


Thank you for this review.  It's hard for me to say that everyone will enjoy this show because I'm a sw fan but knowing that it will appeal to non fans is important to everyone planning.  Glad you enjoyed it



Ferrentinos said:


> Just wanted to double check - Chewie and Kylo were both meeting during the dessert party?  Are there other people in LB at the time or just restricted to the dessert party? I'm just trying to decide if we should just plan our meets during the party or another time while we are at DHS.  Thanks!


Launch bay is open to everyone during the party,  wait times for both characters are minimal.  The jawas are also out in the cantina


jaz0308 said:


> I read somewhere that you can leave the dessert party at launch bay a few minutes early and head over to the viewing area yourself. I'm thinking about doing this so that my kids can sit in the children's section with DH and I right behind them at the rope.  Would doing this make sense?  What credentials do we receive to prove we are part of the dessert party?  Any idea what time try would start walking the group for the party on August 3?


You can leave the area whenever you want,  you will have a wristband that will identify you 




Cynthiab said:


> I have lunch reservations for my HS day at Sci Fi, but just saw a video of backlot express with he Star Wars themed food and Han Solo carbonite lunch containers. Has anyone eaten there recently?  Thoughts about switching out for maximum Star Wars awesomeness?


I wouldn't change plans.  The only food that has anything to do with sw are vader waffles. The other are only in name.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> anyone watching the live stream from celebration Europe?????????


Thanks

Here's the link of Celebration Europe Livestream
2:00 p.m. BST / 9:00 a.m. EDT / 6:00 a.m. PDT
ILM Presents: Star Wars Archeology

3:45 p.m. BST / 10:45 a.m. EDT / 7:45 a.m. PDT
Star Wars Show LIVE! – Rogue One Panel Preview

4:00 p.m. BST / 11:00 a.m. EDT / 8:00 a.m. PDT
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story

5:00 p.m. BST / 12:00 p.m. EDT / 9:00 a.m. PDT
Star Wars Show LIVE! – Rogue One Reaction


----------



## yulilin3

@Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff and @bluezy can I link both of your reviews to the first page?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OMG I forgot about this!! Thank you!
> 
> Yesterday was such a sad and awful day for me on DIS -- pretty disillusioned -- that I considered not returning. But then I would have missed this!


I repeat myself to not wander over to other threads. That has helped me from leaving the DIS


----------



## bluezy

yulilin3 said:


> @Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff and @bluezy can I link both of your reviews to the first page?



Yes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jaz0308 said:


> I read somewhere that you can leave the dessert party at launch bay a few minutes early and head over to the viewing area yourself. I'm thinking about doing this so that my kids can sit in the children's section with DH and I right behind them at the rope.  Would doing this make sense?  What credentials do we receive to prove we are part of the dessert party?  Any idea what time try would start walking the group for the party on August 3?



I was thinking of leaving a few minutes early to get our stroller (since I understand they aren't allowed in Launch Bay) and move over and secure a spot behind the kids rope and then let my wife and kids come out in the procession (thought it would be a chance to get a picture of the kids being led out by the storm troopers) - not sure if this would work though


----------



## yulilin3

Off Topic but important for those going to DHS and hunting for characters
Center Stage stars Goofy, Chip & Dale and Daisy & Donald are on the move, and are now greeting Guests at new locations.

Goofy, Chip & Dale are located on Commissary Lane across from Writer’s Stop, while Daisy & Donald are by the main entrance in front of Sid’s porch.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> No more pull tabs. Just walk up to the CM when you first enter the viewing area and tell them how many are in your party. It's the honor system. Yes, double dipping is possible, but it hasn't been an issue because some guests don't want one. It averages out.


Any word if there has been a discussion as to changing the Chewie Stein for maybe the Boba Fett stein?


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

Ferrentinos said:


> Just wanted to double check - Chewie and Kylo were both meeting during the dessert party?  Are there other people in LB at the time or just restricted to the dessert party? I'm just trying to decide if we should just plan our meets during the party or another time while we are at DHS.  Thanks!



Right, the dessert party is right next to the meet and greets and they encourage you to go out and explore the launch bay and the meets in between snacking.  The launch bay is still open to all guests but because everyone wants to get a good spot for the show, there is little to no wait for the meet and greets starting at about 8:45 (with the show being at 9:30).  Since we didn't have to line up to be escorted out until 9:15, there was plenty of time to enjoy everything (even trading with the Jawas)


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

yulilin3 said:


> @Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff and @bluezy can I link both of your reviews to the first page?



Sure thing!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Speaking of trading with the Jawas, I bought some cheap plastic Star Wars rings to trade - do you think they will be happy with those?  I don't really care about what we get in return, I was trying to think of something good they can give back out to other kids.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Speaking of trading with the Jawas, I bought some cheap plastic Star Wars rings to trade - do you think they will be happy with those?  I don't really care about what we get in return, I was trying to think of something good they can give back out to other kids.


that should be fine.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## MinnieMSue

FastPasser said:


> No more pull tabs. Just walk up to the CM when you first enter the viewing area and tell them how many are in your party. It's the honor system. Yes, double dipping is possible, but it hasn't been an issue because some guests don't want one. It averages out.



If I am lucky enough to book Oct 1 party we won't be taking the steins. We got 2 last time and gave one away and trying to decide what to do with the other one. Not really a fan of them.


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

jaz0308 said:


> I read somewhere that you can leave the dessert party at launch bay a few minutes early and head over to the viewing area yourself. I'm thinking about doing this so that my kids can sit in the children's section with DH and I right behind them at the rope.  Would doing this make sense?



Last night they had the children up front at the first rope section and then when they were sure there was enough room for all guests with wheelchairs they let the parents come up from behind the main area rope and stand behind their children, it all worked out really well.  I wouldn't want to miss that special escort to the viewing area if you don't have to!


----------



## Ferrentinos

Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff said:


> Right, the dessert party is right next to the meet and greets and they encourage you to go out and explore the launch bay and the meets in between snacking.  The launch bay is still open to all guests but because everyone wants to get a good spot for the show, there is little to no wait for the meet and greets starting at about 8:45 (with the show being at 9:30).  Since we didn't have to line up to be escorted out until 9:15, there was plenty of time to enjoy everything (even trading with the Jawas)



Awesome to know! Thank you!!!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> That would be great, and as you know, the Boba Fett steins were extremely popular during the SWWs, but I haven't heard any talk of switching. The Chewy steins don't seem to be as popular. Even the BB8 sippy cups would be fine.


The BB8 cup has been selling out and they have been restocking, but that would be cool too



MinnieMSue said:


> If I am lucky enough to book Oct 1 party we won't be taking the steins. We got 2 last time and gave one away and trying to decide what to do with the other one. Not really a fan of them.


You can always just give them away again. I'm sure it would create a magical moment for people


----------



## jaz0308

Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff said:


> Last night they had the children up front at the first rope section and then when they were sure there was enough room for all guests with wheelchairs they let the parents come up from behind the main area rope and stand behind their children, it all worked out really well.  I wouldn't want to miss that special escort to the viewing area if you don't have to!


That's interesting. Thanks for the info. I was a little concerned about having my kids sit up front and us a little further back since my little one may get a little nervous and prefer to come stand by us.  I didn't realize it was a special escort though so maybe we'll try it out.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

How long does the dessert party actually last? Trying to get an idea of how long you get from checkin and eating to the walk over to the fireworks viewing area. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

watching the livestream and getting way hyped for next years SW Celebration here, I can't believe I'm going!!


----------



## yulilin3

prettypatchesmsu said:


> How long does the dessert party actually last? Trying to get an idea of how long you get from checkin and eating to the walk over to the fireworks viewing area. Thanks!


It starts 75 minutes before the fireworks (really 90 minutes) and they walk you out 15 minutes before the fireworks


----------



## j2thomason

Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff said:


> Last night they had the children up front at the first rope section and then when they were sure there was enough room for all guests with wheelchairs they let the parents come up from behind the main area rope and stand behind their children, it all worked out really well.  I wouldn't want to miss that special escort to the viewing area if you don't have to!


Could you tell from the crowd at the party last night if it was still at 200 people or 125? We are booked on the 28th and I was just curious how crowded it felt to you.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Any new pictures of the fireworks area once the whole party has filled it up? To get an idea of the space.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

MinnieMSue said:


> If I am lucky enough to book Oct 1 party we won't be taking the steins. We got 2 last time and gave one away and trying to decide what to do with the other one. Not really a fan of them.



yeah we will be giving all but one of ours away - would be nice if they has a few choices so you could collect different ones.


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Any new pictures of the fireworks area once the whole party has filled it up? To get an idea of the space.


I could get pics on Sunday


----------



## yulilin3

Rogue One panel is about to start


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

FastPasser said:


> I can put your minds at ease that space is not an issue. Even when they bump the 125 number up a little and set up an additional roped off area for VIPs, which has been the case this week, it's still fine. You won't feel like a sardine.


where do they put the VIPs?  in front of the kids? lolz


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I repeat myself to not wander over to other threads. That has helped me from leaving the DIS


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Sorry if this questions has already been asked: But does anybody know when the Galactic Spectacular and Dessert Party officially ends? We will be there in October, but the park hours are only until 7:00, so I highly doubt it extends through then. If anybody has more info on this, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> Sorry if this questions has already been asked: But does anybody know when the Galactic Spectacular and Dessert Party officially ends? We will be there in October, but the park hours are only until 7:00, so I highly doubt it extends through then. If anybody has more info on this, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


They have been changing the schedules, adding the fireworks and dessert party on a monthly basis.


----------



## yulilin3

Tonight on ABC the will show Secrets of The Force Awakens and during the broadcast they will show a new Rogue One trailer


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

j2thomason said:


> Could you tell from the crowd at the party last night if it was still at 200 people or 125? We are booked on the 28th and I was just curious how crowded it felt to you.



It didn't seem like 200 people, my husband and I both agree it was closer to 125


----------



## yulilin3

Ok gang,  heading out for the rest of the day. If anyone is local or are at CityWalk this evening,  my son's band is playing on the mainstage starting at 6:30.


----------



## disneymath

ktb2002 said:


> You're awesome!  If they want to compensate us for our time and trouble give them my name, if they mention magic files you've never heard of me!



No mention of compensation, but also no mention of a magic file ... so I'm not complaining. 

The CM already knew I had been able to book the Star Wars party, but did offer to help with any other planning we might still have.  (This was a genuinely sincere offer, so I feel bad for the sarcasm, but we're two weeks out ... our plans were basically set months ago!  For the record, on the phone I just said, "thanks, but we're good to go".)

I did put a plug in for those of you waiting for the next round of bookings.  Apparently it's the convention staff that hosts the in park parties, so that is part of the reason that they are released later than dining ADRs, FP+, etc. ... they need to balance their regular duties with the special events.  So, I would expect the same sort of release timeline for the forseeable future (in my opinion).

The CM did say that George Kalogridis is very aware of the "dates and deadlines and planning" culture at WDW and the challenges it can cause compared to the more laid-back spontaneous atmosphere at DL (where George is from).

All in all, it was a positive phone call I would say.


----------



## cgattis

Apologies if this has already been posted--I've just got a couple of minutes!  Bookings are up through Labor Day!


----------



## Candycane83

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I am subscribed but sometimes it sends me emails for this thread and other times it does not. Seems very inconsistent. The other day when there was over 10 new pages of posts since I had last looked on here I freaked out a bit afraid I had missed out.
> I don't get why they stopped at Labor Day for bookings. Why go into Sept at all if not for the whole month?




I noticed they stopped at Labor Day for AK too... I wish they would release all


disneymath said:


> No mention of compensation, but also no mention of a magic file ... so I'm not complaining.
> 
> The CM already knew I had been able to book the Star Wars party, but did offer to help with any other planning we might still have.  (This was a genuinely sincere offer, so I feel bad for the sarcasm, but we're two weeks out ... our plans were basically set months ago!  For the record, on the phone I just said, "thanks, but we're good to go".)
> 
> I did put a plug in for those of you waiting for the next round of bookings.  Apparently it's the convention staff that hosts the in park parties, so that is part of the reason that they are released later than dining ADRs, FP+, etc. ... they need to balance their regular duties with the special events.  So, I would expect the same sort of release timeline for the forseeable future (in my opinion).
> 
> The CM did say that George Kalogridis is very aware of the "dates and deadlines and planning" culture at WDW and the challenges it can cause compared to the more laid-back spontaneous atmosphere at DL (where George is from).
> 
> All in all, it was a positive phone call I would say.


Thank you!!  really hope they start releasing further than a month out!


----------



## Roxyfire

MinnieMSue said:


> If I am lucky enough to book Oct 1 party we won't be taking the steins. We got 2 last time and gave one away and trying to decide what to do with the other one. Not really a fan of them.



Heh, if I don't end up booking, I know a certain 10 year old who would be very excited to get one


----------



## wdwnut61

Patiently waiting for November dates 

DD and I are huge SW fans and loved meeting Kylo Ren and Chewbacca in March.


----------



## minniemickeyfan

Can adults trade with the jawas? Or is it meant for the younger SW fans?


----------



## SleighBelle

@minniemickeyfan, yes adults can trade, too. For refernece, my adult friend traded a non-Disney pin (it was shiny so he was hoping they'd like it) and got back a pen. It was a nice pen, but it looked like it was from a workplace. Not terribly exciting. But still fun!

My son (age 12) traded on two differnt days. Once he got a really nice official Disney pin. The second time he traded, he just got a piece of a mini-droid. (The kind they sell at the store after Star Tours.)

So, be warned that you may not get anything terribly exciting, but it was fun! And all three times, the Jawa doing the trading was the one with the droid (C3PO?) leg.


----------



## minniemickeyfan

Thanks @SleighBelle.  Looks like I need to find some shiny items to trade!


----------



## JRoyster86

minniemickeyfan said:


> Thanks @SleighBelle.  Looks like I need to find some shiny items to trade!



I must admit, I am very much looking forward to trading with the Jawas! I will try and find some shiny little things at my annual pre-WDW Dollar Tree trip!


----------



## Klinger13

cgattis said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted--I've just got a couple of minutes!  Bookings are up through Labor Day!



Thanks for posting this update! Got our ressies for 8/25! My DD5 is not a fan of fireworks but after seeing the show on YouTube she wants to bring her headphones & see it.


----------



## cgattis

Klinger13 said:


> Thanks for posting this update! Got our ressies for 8/25! My DD5 is not a fan of fireworks but after seeing the show on YouTube she wants to bring her headphones & see it.


Glad I could help someone!  This thread is great!  @yulilin3 really helped me plan a great trip to our first (and ultimately only  ) SWW trip, so looking forward to having this as a little something until we get a greater SW presence.


----------



## preemiemama

Moved to BWV today and our room looks out over the pool. Guess what we just saw? All the fireworks and some of the fire/lasers from tonight's show!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Tonight on ABC the will show Secrets of The Force Awakens and during the broadcast they will show a new Rogue One trailer


Totally watched this! It was awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> Totally watched this! It was awesome!


I just got home,  I'm glad I recorded it.  Will watch tomorrow


----------



## ktb2002

JRoyster86 said:


> I must admit, I am very much looking forward to trading with the Jawas! I will try and find some shiny little things at my annual pre-WDW Dollar Tree trip!



I just found an 8 pack of nice shiny silver beaded necklaces for .50 at Walmart.  Gonna trade 1 with jawas then pixie dust to other kids interested in trading too.


----------



## CounselorX

I don't know if this has been pointed out already but I don't think it has since this must have happened within the past few hours. The website is now showing Fireworks times up to September 24th. Previously, times were only listed up until September 5th. This is great news for me


----------



## TraceyL

Yes I had an alert saying hours were extended on 24 Sep this morning - the first day of my trip.  Waiting patiently now for the rest of my trip.....


----------



## Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff

CounselorX said:


> I don't know if this has been pointed out already but I don't think it has since this must have happened within the past few hours. The website is now showing Fireworks times up to September 24th. Previously, times were only listed up until September 5th. This is great news for me



I guess the ceo of parks and resorts liked what he saw on Thursday!  This is great news!


----------



## lovethattink

SleighBelle said:


> @minniemickeyfan, yes adults can trade, too. For refernece, my adult friend traded a non-Disney pin (it was shiny so he was hoping they'd like it) and got back a pen. It was a nice pen, but it looked like it was from a workplace. Not terribly exciting. But still fun!
> 
> My son (age 12) traded on two differnt days. Once he got a really nice official Disney pin. The second time he traded, he just got a piece of a mini-droid. (The kind they sell at the store after Star Tours.)
> 
> So, be warned that you may not get anything terribly exciting, but it was fun! And all three times, the Jawa doing the trading was the one with the droid (C3PO?) leg.



My dh was talking to someone at Launch Bay a few months ago.  At that time,  no matter what was given in trade, the Jawas were only allowed to give droid parts out in exchange.  I wondered what they had done with the items from guests?


----------



## yulilin3

CounselorX said:


> I don't know if this has been pointed out already but I don't think it has since this must have happened within the past few hours. The website is now showing Fireworks times up to September 24th. Previously, times were only listed up until September 5th. This is great news for me


Thank you for the heads up
Edited to erase wrong info


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you for the heads up
> So it looks like after September 5th we're look at fireworks from Monday thru Friday and no fireworks Saturday or Sundays
> With this new format until September 16 the show will be at 8:45 then starting September 19th at 8:15


No weekends?! That's so strange...wouldn't it be busier during the weekend?


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you for the heads up
> So it looks like after September 5th we're look at fireworks from Monday thru Friday and no fireworks Saturday or Sundays
> With this new format until September 16 the show will be at 8:45 then starting September 19th at 8:15


I'm seeing fireworks 7 days/week, even added a Sat trip planning "not a reservation" note to my account.


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> I'm seeing fireworks 7 days/week, even added a Sat trip planning "not a reservation" note to my account.


Nevermind, I just saw them added, they weren't there this morning so I guess they were still adjusting. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Ok so disregard my previous post. Here's the schedule for Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular for September
Sept. 1st through the 16th at 8:45pm
Sept. 16th through the 24th 8:15pm
For those wondering here are Fantasmic! times for Sep
Sept. 1st through the 16th at 8:30pm
Sept 17th through the 30st at 8pm


----------



## MinnieMSue

Roxyfire said:


> Heh, if I don't end up booking, I know a certain 10 year old who would be very excited to get one



If you are in the park that night we would gladly give you one!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Ok so disregard my previous post. Here's the schedule for Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular for September
> Sept. 1st through the 16th at 8:45pm
> Sept. 16th through the 24th 8:15pm
> For those wondering here are Fantasmic! times for Sep
> Sept. 1st through the 16th at 8:30pm
> Sept 17th through the 30st at 8pm


Now if we could just get October......though I'd expect them to be similar to late Sept times for planning purposes?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Now if we could just get October......though I'd expect them to be similar to late Sept times for planning purposes?


close to it. It seems they have finally made the decision to update more than a month in advance so those making fp will have a better idea.


----------



## Mikeb1892

ktb2002 said:


> I just found an 8 pack of nice shiny silver beaded necklaces for .50 at Walmart.  Gonna trade 1 with jawas then pixie dust to other kids interested in trading too.



This is why I love the DIS. I'm ashamed to say I wouldn't have thought to bring extra items to give to kids who didn't have anything to trade. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## PSUTraveler

Thanks @CounselorX and @yulilin3! This was a great update to wake up to


----------



## luxlvr

Mikeb1892 said:


> This is why I love the DIS. I'm ashamed to say I wouldn't have thought to bring extra items to give to kids who didn't have anything to trade. Thank you for posting this.



This is the sweetest idea!  I'm going to do the same.  Thanks for spreading the love


----------



## Shroog

Why do they have to schedule the fireworks so close to Fantasmic, so that you can't do both?!?!  We missed F! on our first trip last year because of rain, and really wanted to see it this year.  And, now we really want to see the Star Wars fireworks too!!  Arghh!!


----------



## jlundeen

when we were there in April, they were trading all sorts of little junkie things....my 17 year old niece. Molly, had R2D2 ears on, and an R2D2 shirt, and the jawa wanted to trade a old lanyard for HER!   Her mother said yes, and the jawa took Molly over to one of those little alcoves and made her stand inside there, while the jawa guarded her.   Eventually,they traded the lanyard back and Molly was reunited with us....such fun.  Molly spent quite a bit of time trading stuff back and forth.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Shroog said:


> Why do they have to schedule the fireworks so close to Fantasmic, so that you can't do both?!?!  We missed F! on our first trip last year because of rain, and really wanted to see it this year.  And, now we really want to see the Star Wars fireworks too!!  Arghh!!



So you're telling me that you want to do both night activities and in order to do so you'll have to visit a park that is currently seeing decreased attendance twice? Hmmm... I can't po$$ibly imagine why Di$ney would do that. 

I sympathize with your frustration though.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> close to it. It seems they have finally made the decision to update more than a month in advance so those making fp will have a better idea.


it's not just the FP+s, its also dining reservations...I currently am holding on to a couple of Mickey/Minnie H&V dinners for different days, as I just don't know what the park hours will be for HS and AK in Nov/Dec.  I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

My Husband, 6 year-old daughter, and I did the dessert party last night, and it was so fun!  It was our first dessert party at Disney. We got to the check-in    a little before 8:00. We got our wrist bands right away and went into Launch Bay.  The party food was set up in the area behind Kylo Ren's meet.  There were also tables set up near Chewbacca's meet area and some in the outdoor area past the Cantina area.  It had been raining right before the party started, so no one was really out there.  

At 8:00, they opened the food area.  We tried a little of everything.  I really liked the flatbread with hummus or black bean dip.  I also had a R2D2 vanilla cupcake.  Okay, I had two.  And a Rice Krispie treat.  And little cake bites things.  My DD said a brownie with ice cream and chocolate space dust was her favorite.  She also liked her grape and watermelon sabers.  My DH said his five cocktails was his favorite.  I just tried a sip of each.

By the way, we didn't eat a real dinner last night knowing we were going to the party.  We ate some snacks in the room before returning to the park at 6:00 pm that evening.

We took a rr break at about 8:45 so we'd be ready for the fireworks.  We could have done meet and greets at this time, but we rope droped them that morning with just a handful of people, so we didn't do them at the party.  Lines seemed like they weren't too bad, but there were certainly more people than at rope drop.  

The roped off area for the food didn't feel too crowded, but every table in the food area and Chewbacca area was taken.  It felt "just right" crowd-wise to me.  

At 9:15, we walked to the area for the show. The show was delayed about 20 minutes due to rain, I guess.  They had the Chewbacca steins set up at the viewing location, so they handed those out during the delay.  There were also bottles of water.  DH finished his last cocktail in the viewing area, and DD and I had plenty of room to sit down on the pavement during the delay.  Many party people were sitting, and there was still an open gap behind us.  

They had the kids' area in front of the party viewing, but my DD was too timid to sit there without us.  We would have been one row of adults away from her.  She seemed to enjoy the show standing among the adults just fine.  The party viewing spot is pretty awesome, and we were glad we didn't have to fight the crowds to get it.

After the show, we let some people filter out before we tried to go anywhere.  We were there on EMH, so they had a 2nd Fantasmic.  We had thought we would go to it, but we really liked the Star Wars show, and we just didn't feel compelled to go see it.  We've seen it once before.  My DH and I decided to take turns riding Tower of Terror instead.  The park was peaceful after Fantasmic started, and we leisurely made our way to the exit to leave before Fantasmic let out.

Thanks for allowing me to ramble on. I know I had been looking for info, so I hope this was at least a little helpful.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

A question. I've got a Hollywood & Vine reservation at 6:20, but I really want to do the Star Wars dessert party. Will we have time/stomach room to enjoy the party or should I try to get an earlier reservation? If so, how early?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Mikeb1892 said:


> This is why I love the DIS. I'm ashamed to say I wouldn't have thought to bring extra items to give to kids who didn't have anything to trade. Thank you for posting this.


yes this is an excellent idea!!


----------



## yulilin3

MissouriPrincess said:


> My Husband, 6 year-old daughter, and I did the dessert party last night, and it was so fun!  It was our first dessert party at Disney. We got to the check-in    a little before 8:00. We got our wrist bands right away and went into Launch Bay.  The party food was set up in the area behind Kylo Ren's meet.  There were also tables set up near Chewbacca's meet area and some in the outdoor area past the Cantina area.  It had been raining right before the party started, so no one was really out there.
> 
> At 8:00, they opened the food area.  We tried a little of everything.  I really liked the flatbread with hummus or black bean dip.  I also had a R2D2 vanilla cupcake.  Okay, I had two.  And a Rice Krispie treat.  And little cake bites things.  My DD said a brownie with ice cream and chocolate space dust was her favorite.  She also liked her grape and watermelon sabers.  My DH said his five cocktails was his favorite.  I just tried a sip of each.
> 
> By the way, we didn't eat a real dinner last night knowing we were going to the party.  We ate some snacks in the room before returning to the park at 6:00 pm that evening.
> 
> We took a rr break at about 8:45 so we'd be ready for the fireworks.  We could have done meet and greets at this time, but we rope droped them that morning with just a handful of people, so we didn't do them at the party.  Lines seemed like they weren't too bad, but there were certainly more people than at rope drop.
> 
> The roped off area for the food didn't feel too crowded, but every table in the food area and Chewbacca area was taken.  It felt "just right" crowd-wise to me.
> 
> At 9:15, we walked to the area for the show. The show was delayed about 20 minutes due to rain, I guess.  They had the Chewbacca steins set up at the viewing location, so they handed those out during the delay.  There were also bottles of water.  DH finished his last cocktail in the viewing area, and DD and I had plenty of room to sit down on the pavement during the delay.  Many party people were sitting, and there was still an open gap behind us.
> 
> They had the kids' area in front of the party viewing, but my DD was too timid to sit there without us.  We would have been one row of adults away from her.  She seemed to enjoy the show standing among the adults just fine.  The party viewing spot is pretty awesome, and we were glad we didn't have to fight the crowds to get it.
> 
> After the show, we let some people filter out before we tried to go anywhere.  We were there on EMH, so they had a 2nd Fantasmic.  We had thought we would go to it, but we really liked the Star Wars show, and we just didn't feel compelled to go see it.  We've seen it once before.  My DH and I decided to take turns riding Tower of Terror instead.  The park was peaceful after Fantasmic started, and we leisurely made our way to the exit to leave before Fantasmic let out.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to ramble on. I know I had been looking for info, so I hope this was at least a little helpful.


Thanks for the review, would you mind if I link it on the first page?




NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> A question. I've got a Hollywood & Vine reservation at 6:20, but I really want to do the Star Wars dessert party. Will we have time/stomach room to enjoy the party or should I try to get an earlier reservation? If so, how early?


I think it's a bit close. I usually eat every 4 to 5 hours but that's a personal choice


----------



## Kelleydm

Wish Disney would get October scheduled but at least it's closer than it was yesterday!  I would love to do the desert party since I waited to long to book a Halloween party night!


----------



## wdwnut61

Mikeb1892 said:


> This is why I love the DIS. I'm ashamed to say I wouldn't have thought to bring extra items to give to kids who didn't have anything to trade. Thank you for posting this.



I wish I had brought something to trade in March then the Jawa wouldn't have tried to take my IPhone


----------



## yulilin3

I had a conversation with my daughter the other day:
Me: I have too many Star Wars shirt, I should get other shirts
Today we went to the grand opening of Uniqlo and guess what I bought?


----------



## Roxyfire

MinnieMSue said:


> If you are in the park that night we would gladly give you one!



It's our first night there and I'm just not sure if we should make plans for that evening, but I'm not sure if I would be able to convince my son to take it easy either!


----------



## yulilin3

Rebels Season 3 trailer.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I had a conversation with my daughter the other day:
> Me: I have too many Star Wars shirt, I should get other shirts
> Today we went to the grand opening of Uniqlo and guess what I bought?



Gonna go out on a limb that it was NOT an "other" shirt.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the review, would you mind if I link it on the first page?



Sure, you can link it.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

rteetz said:


> I am waiting for January dates to open. I have a feeling it will be a while.



Also waiting for January.  We have one day scheduled in HS, and our ADR window opens up in 9 days.  If the day I schedule us at HS doesn't end up having fireworks, I will be in serious need of therapy.  Planning parks and meals 180 days out and then not knowing anything about the special events until a few weeks before going does not make for joyful planning.


----------



## Rogue01

The schedule for this fireworks show stops in September. Will it end there or are they adding shows. DHS is only open past 7pm a couple nights a week past that date so does anyone know if these will be the only nights to view the show, if at all come October? How far in advance do they post new dates/times for the show? Thanks for any help you have.


----------



## Just1Princess

I guess I hadn't realized that you can't see SW fireworks and Fantasmic if there's only one F! show. We saw F! a couple of years ago,  it hasn't changed, right?


----------



## yulilin3

Rogue01 said:


> The schedule for this fireworks show stops in September. Will it end there or are they adding shows. DHS is only open past 7pm a couple nights a week past that date so does anyone know if these will be the only nights to view the show, if at all come October? How far in advance do they post new dates/times for the show? Thanks for any help you have.


They have been changing park hours and adding the fireworks only a month in advance. This week we saw them adding until mid September  so that's an improvement



Just1Princess said:


> I guess I hadn't realized that you can't see SW fireworks and Fantasmic if there's only one F! show. We saw F! a couple of years ago,  it hasn't changed, right?


Fantasmic hasn't changed


----------



## MinnieMSue

Roxyfire said:


> It's our first night there and I'm just not sure if we should make plans for that evening, but I'm not sure if I would be able to convince my son to take it easy either!



We are staying at Carribean beach any chance you are staying there?


----------



## Roxyfire

MinnieMSue said:


> We are staying at Carribean beach any chance you are staying there?



That was where we were booked but switched to CSR for free dining.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Roxyfire said:


> That was where we were booked but switched to CSR for free dining.



Figures! I tried to get CSR for a bounce back and it wasn't available so I had to book CBR lol


----------



## preemiemama

Did Launch Bay tonight- very cool! Traded with Jawas- 4th of July Madi Gras beads. Got a battery powered tea light candle and a pirate gem. It is only the one with the C3PO leg trading tonight as well. 

Loved the Chewie meet- he is great! Kylo Ren is almost too serious. It was a good time overall though.


----------



## denecarter

Pinfeathers & Golly Fluff said:


> Just got back to the resort, the desert party and show were phenomenal!!  No wait for Kylo and Chewie, storm troopers marching around the party, interacting with guests, and posing for pictures, special escort to the viewing area .. and the show itself ... it's hands down the best park nighttime show I've ever seen (never been to Disneyland though, I can only reference Disneyworld).  Bob Chapek - chairman of parks and resorts - was there tonight overseeing both the party and the show .. Perhaps that means there will be an answer soon to the erratic booking?



Also went Thursday night.  Saw the Disney suits and the Bob nametag... got home to Texas and looked him up.  Bob Chapek had been standing 5 ft to my right throughout the show.

Seemed more like 125 than 200... and I know it was sold out because I heard CMs telling people asking what was going on that it was.

Jawas... you may have to be more blunt than we were that you want to trade.  Swinging a shiny red Mardi Gras bead necklace around got no response.

DD28 said "they were fireworks" when I asked her what she thought... but she never wants to watch fireworks.   Isn't into them.  She did like the projections, but thought the fireworks themselves didn't serve the story enough.

It's now my fave "nighttime spectacular".  

DD28 is pregnant with my first grandchild and was really looking forward to the sweets.  We got a table right by the buffet table and we're the first folks to get the goodies.  We made a totally amateur mistake...* IMPORTANT NOTE:  A dessert party is a marathon, not a sprint!!!
*
We really wish we had started with exclusively savory items and had just a few of the sweets.  The smell of sweet things at Disney Springs the next day was gross.  Don't get me wrong... what we ate was very good, but we aren't really dessert eaters and we overdid the sugar.  We made a pact... whenever one of us thinks we want something sweet, the other will sing Darth Vader's Theme "dumb dumb dumb dumb da dumb dumb da dumb!"


----------



## CounselorX

If I purchase dessert party tickets and the show gets canceled due to weather, do they issue refunds?


----------



## yulilin3

CounselorX said:


> If I purchase dessert party tickets and the show gets canceled due to weather, do they issue refunds?


No,  you will only get a refund if you cancel at least one day before.  the show will get canceled if there's a thunderstorm or heavy lightning, it won't get canceled because of just rain.  The dessert party will happen regardless.


----------



## cmarsh31

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Also waiting for January.  We have one day scheduled in HS, and our ADR window opens up in 9 days.  If the day I schedule us at HS doesn't end up having fireworks, I will be in serious need of therapy.  Planning parks and meals 180 days out and then not knowing anything about the special events until a few weeks before going does not make for joyful planning.



I'm waiting for February. It's killing me. ADRs are in a month. I'm actually loosely planning two nights at HS so I can do both shows. One's a full HS day and the other is a hop from a quiet World Showcase (because with an 8yr old DD, I'm planning multiple chances to see FEA!) & pool day. I'll just book a F! package for the full day and hope for the best...


----------



## DWeav

I'm going to the Dessert Party on 8/31/2016, scheduled at 7:30 PM. How early should we arrive?


----------



## yulilin3

DWeav said:


> I'm going to the Dessert Party on 8/31/2016, scheduled at 7:30 PM. How early should we arrive?


the dessert party has been opening 15 min. ahead of schedule so get there around 7:15pm and you should be able to go right in


----------



## Tia1977

glvsav37 said:


> @Tia1977, sound good...we will have to grab @ktb2002 and have a drink together to share in the "joyous excitement*" of all of this.
> 
> *term used sarcastically
> 
> Happy early B-day to your DD. How old will she be? Mine is 10, i'm sure they would enjoy meeting each other.





ktb2002 said:


> YES!!!!  Just not the nasty one lol



THIS sounds like so much fun!!! In all the craziness of that day and so many pages to catch back up on, I overlooked these posts til now (lol). You guys are so sweet, heck-I might've even missed getting the tix if not for ktb2002 going out of her way (I just KNEW the stupid tix would open up while I was stuck at work).   My DD is turning 14, no doubt she'd love to meet yours! We have a TS dinner right before the party (trust me, NOT my own idea to waste valuable stomach room). Course it'll have no impact on my mission of the cocktails lol We plan on heading straight to Launch Bay sign in as soon as we get out of dinner. I'll PM you guys that am, it'd be another highlight of my day to meet some sweet DISers and toast to our joint obsession (and recovery from our party booking fiasco)


----------



## brnrss34

Probably no way to do 3 fast passes, Club Villian, and SW dessert party from 2pm on right? We aren't big HS fans so only would have 1 day to do it in.


----------



## hiroMYhero

brnrss34 said:


> Probably no way to do 3 fast passes, Club Villian, and SW dessert party from 2pm on right? We aren't big HS fans so only would have 1 day to do it in.


It's possible if you book your 1st FP for 1:15/1:30, 2nd FP for 2:30ish, and 3rd for 3:30 ish. Each FP has an hour return window so you'll be fine if you enter at 2:00p and head directly to FP #1. You'll complete your FPs prior to the early Club Villain show.


----------



## brnrss34

Thx


----------



## Roxyfire

MinnieMSue said:


> Figures! I tried to get CSR for a bounce back and it wasn't available so I had to book CBR lol



Oh how funny! Hopefully we have no trouble making reservations whenever they decide to open it up!


----------



## frisbeego

I'm contemplating a short trip in late October.  If the 8:15 fireworks time for late September carries over into October, would it be too much to do Club Villain and the dessert party in the same night?  It seems like you'd have to leave CV and go straight to the dessert party.  Or do I have the timing wrong?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

TraceyL said:


> Yes I had an alert saying hours were extended on 24 Sep this morning - the first day of my trip.  Waiting patiently now for the rest of my trip.....


Could I ask where you got an alert from and how? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> I'm contemplating a short trip in late October.  If the 8:15 fireworks time for late September carries over into October, would it be too much to do Club Villain and the dessert party in the same night?  It seems like you'd have to leave CV and go straight to the dessert party.  Or do I have the timing wrong?


Club villain is 2 hours and the dessert party would start at 7pm, so yeah,  straight over


----------



## suswa

Feeling a little out of control now but bought tickets for the dessert party Aug 30th. DH said pull the trigger, hope the adult beverages don't disappoint. Thank you for the links to the reviews they were very helpful!


----------



## subtchr

Shroog said:


> Why do they have to schedule the fireworks so close to Fantasmic, so that you can't do both?!?!  We missed F! on our first trip last year because of rain, and really wanted to see it this year.  And, now we really want to see the Star Wars fireworks too!!  Arghh!!



File this in the "for what it's worth" file. Yes, I know that CMs are notorious for telling people what they want to hear, don't have all the correct info, etc., etc.

I emailed wdw guest relations on Saturday morning, just to ask the question of why Fantasmic! and Star Wars fireworks now often start 15 minutes apart, instead of the 45 minutes it was for months, effectively precluding guests from seeing both shows on the same night. I have emailed before and always have received a call, usually a couple weeks after the email. Sometimes the response is satisfactory, sometimes not, but at least they have responded!

Well, I was driving Saturday afternoon, no more than 3 hours after I sent the email, when I received a call from a 407 number. I was shocked at the quick response, but the cm, Chris, was very friendly, and we chatted for a good 20 minutes.

Chris said (again, for what it's worth...) that the timing of the show schedule is a calculated decision. He said the first goal is safety, to avoid having people RUN from Fantasmic! to a prime spot for the fireworks. He said they had faced this problem, of large crowds rushing out of F!, creating a safety issue. 

He went on to say that the second goal is to optimize the experience for whichever show each guest chooses to watch on a given night. If a guest finds a good seat at F! or a good spot to watch the Star Wars show, he or she will enjoy that show to the fullest. 

Of course he admitted that they hope that guests come to DHS two different nights, once for each show!

I asked about the future schedule, and also River of Light, while I had him on the line, and he either didn't know or couldn't/wouldn't tell. It was an interesting call!


----------



## yulilin3

subtchr said:


> File this in the "for what it's worth" file. Yes, I know that CMs are notorious for telling people what they want to hear, don't have all the correct info, etc., etc.
> 
> I emailed wdw guest relations on Saturday morning, just to ask the question of why Fantasmic! and Star Wars fireworks now often start 15 minutes apart, instead of the 45 minutes it was for months, effectively precluding guests from seeing both shows on the same night. I have emailed before and always have received a call, usually a couple weeks after the email. Sometimes the response is satisfactory, sometimes not, but at least they have responded!
> 
> Well, I was driving Saturday afternoon, no more than 3 hours after I sent the email, when I received a call from a 407 number. I was shocked at the quick response, but the cm, Chris, was very friendly, and we chatted for a good 20 minutes.
> 
> Chris said (again, for what it's worth...) that the timing of the show schedule is a calculated decision. He said the first goal is safety, to avoid having people RUN from Fantasmic! to a prime spot for the fireworks. He said they had faced this problem, of large crowds rushing out of F!, creating a safety issue.
> 
> He went on to say that the second goal is to optimize the experience for whichever show each guest chooses to watch on a given night. If a guest finds a good seat at F! or a good spot to watch the Star Wars show, he or she will enjoy that show to the fullest.
> 
> Of course he admitted that they hope that guests come to DHS two different nights, once for each show!
> 
> I asked about the future schedule, and also River of Light, while I had him on the line, and he either didn't know or couldn't/wouldn't tell. It was an interesting call!


Makes sense to me
The amount of people that were leaving early from Fantasmic was disrupting the show for others. 
I would also add a third reason and that's that they don't have enough space for everyone to watch SWaGS so they want to split the crowd. 
Thanks for giving us the details of your call


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Sounds like possibly some people already were injured in the mad rush.  Actually, when described that way, it makes a lot of sense.  We saw Fantasmic twice, several years ago, and really have no desire to see it again.  Really, it would be nice for Disney to update this show.  The one in Disneyland (world of color or something like that) looks awesome in videos.  But we are really looking forward to seeing SW next month!!


----------



## BrittyRo

Awesome sauce about the Fireworks extension! Can't wait to see it our DHS day on Sept 24!! I guess we'll put Fantasmic on another night or miss it, (AGAIN) this trip


----------



## princessjilly

Has anyone been in HS the past few nights? On paper the fireworks are set to start at 9.30, but from seeing them from a distance, it's been around 9.45 every evening that they have actually started? Or is there part of the show that has low fireworks / no fireworks before it gets to the higher ones that we would have seen from OKW / Epcot.


----------



## yulilin3

princessjilly said:


> Has anyone been in HS the past few nights? On paper the fireworks are set to start at 9.30, but from seeing them from a distance, it's been around 9.45 every evening that they have actually started? Or is there part of the show that has low fireworks / no fireworks before it gets to the higher ones that we would have seen from OKW / Epcot.


The first 2 minutes maybe,  is without fireworks.  I know there was a storm that rolled in on Saturday that delayed illuminations,  that started at 9:45 that night I think,  maybe it delayed SWaGS as well?


----------



## yulilin3

Remember that tonight Disney parks Blog will be live streaming SWaGS starting at 9:20pm


----------



## princessjilly

yulilin3 said:


> The first 2 minutes maybe,  is without fireworks.  I know there was a storm that rolled in on Saturday that delayed illuminations,  that started at 9:45 that night I think,  maybe it delayed SWaGS as well?


Thanks, yeah we were at Epcot, thankfully under cover at the Rose and crown! It was 9.45 on Friday and Sunday also. Im at HS today so I'll ask at guest services.


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> The first 2 minutes maybe,  is without fireworks.  I know there was a storm that rolled in on Saturday that delayed illuminations,  that started at 9:45 that night I think,  maybe it delayed SWaGS as well?


This is exactly what happened on Saturday- we were in the park and they announced the delay. It was a wild storm!!!  F! Was cancelled and SWaGS was delayed. I believe that happened Friday as well since we saw them from our room that night well after 9:30. Last night they seemed to be on time as we saw them on our walk back to BWV from Epcot after Illuminations.


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> This is exactly what happened on Saturday- we were in the park and they announced the delay. It was a wild storm!!!  F! Was cancelled and SWaGS was delayed. I believe that happened Friday as well since we saw them from our room that night well after 9:30. Last night they seemed to be on time as we saw them on our walk back to BWV from Epcot after Illuminations.


I was at Epcot last night watching the Journey tribute band and Illuminations went of at 9pm


----------



## TraceyL

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Could I ask where you got an alert from and how? Thanks!



From a UK forum I am a member of


----------



## Gizmo1951

I am also waiting for the Nov SW FW dates


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> I was at Epcot last night watching the Journey tribute band and Illuminations went of at 9pm


Yes. Last night Illuminations was on time at 9, and we saw the fireworks from SWaGS on our walk back to Boardwalk at 9:30, so also on time.


----------



## Elliemay2

Hi!  We are a group of 3 families (total 14 people) going in Dec. For ADR's, I am able to do a rezzie for all 14 of us, but how can I grab this dessert party for all 14 if we are paying with 3 different cards????  I hope to do it online at one time.  Hopefully I will not have to call or book 3 different reservations.  I'm stalking the party and I would hate to get the first 2 families in and then find it is booked solid and not be able to get the last family in.  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## ktb2002

Elliemay2 said:


> Hi!  We are a group of 3 families (total 14 people) going in Dec. For ADR's, I am able to do a rezzie for all 14 of us, but how can I grab this dessert party for all 14 if we are paying with 3 different cards????  I hope to do it online at one time.  Hopefully I will not have to call or book 3 different reservations.  I'm stalking the party and I would hate to get the first 2 families in and then find it is booked solid and not be able to get the last family in.  Thanks a bunch!!!



Pretty sure it'll require 3 separate reservations, and in that case calling would be your best option.  Unless you put it all under 1 credit card and had the others pay you for their portion.


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Pretty sure it'll require 3 separate reservations, and in that case calling would be your best option.  Unless you put it all under 1 credit card and had the others pay you for their portion.


This is a good solution. Or you can just get all the CC numbers and do it online


----------



## Elliemay2

ktb2002 said:


> Pretty sure it'll require 3 separate reservations, and in that case calling would be your best option. Unless you put it all under 1 credit card and had the others pay you for their portion.





yulilin3 said:


> This is a good solution. Or you can just get all the CC numbers and do it online



Thank you both!  Seeing that they have downsized it to 125, I'm worried that I will have a hard time getting them.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Thank you both!  Seeing that they have downsized it to 125, I'm worried that I will have a hard time getting them.


I don't think a specific date would book up in an hour...the other thing you can do is have your laptop/pc and the phone. So you can book one through the computer one on the phone and then the third one through whichever one finishes first (it'll probably be the computer one)


----------



## lvloopingbag

Have I missed anything? How far out is the dessert party now available for booking? Is it through 9/5 as of now? Thanks!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

lvloopingbag said:


> Have I missed anything? How far out is the dessert party now available for booking? Is it through 9/5 as of now? Thanks!



Yep, 9/5!


----------



## yulilin3

lvloopingbag said:


> Have I missed anything? How far out is the dessert party now available for booking? Is it through 9/5 as of now? Thanks!


Remember that I always update page one with all new info


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think a specific date would book up in an hour...the other thing you can do is have your laptop/pc and the phone. So you can book one through the computer one on the phone and then the third one through whichever one finishes first (it'll probably be the computer one)


  Thank You!!!


----------



## Enna

So....I booked the dessert party for August 21, and that shows as being an 8:15 pm party.   The Disney website shows the fireworks starting at 8:45 pm.   The reviews mention being escorted to the viewing area about 15 minutes before the fireworks, which means the desert party would be 15 minutes?   How does the timing work for this in reality?   Thank you for any enlightenment you can offer!


----------



## yulilin3

Enna said:


> So....I booked the dessert party for August 21, and that shows as being an 8:15 pm party.   The Disney website shows the fireworks starting at 8:45 pm.   The reviews mention being escorted to the viewing area about 15 minutes before the fireworks, which means the desert party would be 15 minutes?   How does the timing work for this in reality?   Thank you for any enlightenment you can offer!


On August 21st the fireworks start at 9:30pm, the dessert party starts 75 minutes before, which is 8:15pm


----------



## Enna

yulilin3 said:


> On August 21st the fireworks start at 9:30pm, the dessert party starts 75 minutes before, which is 8:15pm


Thank you!  The WDW PDF is showing 8:45, but I just found the 9:30 time in MDE, and am relieved.   

What is the current procedure and recommendations for getting wristbands?  What time is best to arrive?  We're coming from dinner in EPCOT and want to get this right as it is a surprise for my son's 16th birthday!


----------



## yulilin3

Enna said:


> Thank you!  The WDW PDF is showing 8:45, but I just found the 9:30 time in MDE, and am relieved.
> 
> What is the current procedure and recommendations for getting wristbands?  What time is best to arrive?  We're coming from dinner in EPCOT and want to get this right as it is a surprise for my son's 16th birthday!


You go to the podium outside Launch Bay, the dessert party area has been opening 15 minutes before, so for your night, it should open around 8pm. Just go to the podium, they check your name off and put on your wristbands.


----------



## yulilin3

I thought that DPB did a great job trying to capture the show during the live stream.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I thought that DPB did a great job trying to capture the show during the live stream.


I've been trying so hard to wait and see it in person, but couldn't help myself. Looked amazing, and I'm sure it's so much better in the park!!


----------



## glvsav37

Elliemay2 said:


> Hi!  We are a group of 3 families (total 14 people) going in Dec. For ADR's, I am able to do a rezzie for all 14 of us, but how can I grab this dessert party for all 14 if we are paying with 3 different cards????  I hope to do it online at one time.  Hopefully I will not have to call or book 3 different reservations.  I'm stalking the party and I would hate to get the first 2 families in and then find it is booked solid and not be able to get the last family in.  Thanks a bunch!!!



if you are the reservation 'stalker' you could ask the other families for their MDE passwords—they can make simple ones while you are waiting for the party to open and then change them once everything is booked.

Anyway, their CC info should be stored in their profiles, so you won't actually need their whole CC number, just identify their main card.  

Open 3 tabs, and log into each family and knock out each at once. 

I assume you are fairly close to each other if you are traveling together, so they wouldn't mind giving you access to their MDE accounts for a short time.


----------



## Keyser

subtchr said:


> Chris said (again, for what it's worth...) that the timing of the show schedule is a calculated decision. He said the first goal is safety, to avoid having people RUN from Fantasmic! to a prime spot for the fireworks. He said they had faced this problem, of large crowds rushing out of F!, creating a safety issue.
> 
> He went on to say that the second goal is to optimize the experience for whichever show each guest chooses to watch on a given night. If a guest finds a good seat at F! or a good spot to watch the Star Wars show, he or she will enjoy that show to the fullest.
> 
> Of course he admitted that they hope that guests come to DHS two different nights, once for each show!


I was at DHS just over a week ago, with the "new" schedule.  So, take this for what it's worth from our experience.

The Fantasmic theater emptied out very quickly after the show.  Fantasmic ended at 9:25, the fireworks started at 9:30.  I'd guess that by 9:27, a good quarter of the people were already packing into the exits (we were getting to the exit at about this time - we used the secondary exit that dumps you out closer to Hollywood Blvd.).  At this point, we had that "can't move much or look around to see if your family is with you because you have to keep going with the flow of the crowd" feel for the next few minutes.  We were probably a third of the way down the walkway (everyone hurrying along) when the fireworks started going off.  THAT set everyone moving even faster - fortunately, the walkway opened up a bit or there would've been some serious crowd issues. 

We ended up getting to Hollywood Blvd. a couple of minutes into the show.  We went to the right, found a spot in the taped off area pretty easily, and were able to watch over half of the fireworks show (admittedly from farther back than ideal, but we were able to see the projections on the Chinese Theater and all the fireworks themselves, plus get a sense of some of the laser effects and such).  The DHS employees were waving their traffic control batons to keep much of the flow moving toward the exit, but there were definite issues with people being herded one way and trying to turn around backward to see the fireworks as they were told to keep moving (though it was fine if they just stepped inside the tape lines, etc.

That was the first week with the new schedule, so I imagine they will get the crowd issues handled better soon, but if their goal was to avoid the rush, they failed miserably.  If anything, having the fireworks go off right as most everyone is in the exit walkways seems like it makes any rushing/crowd problems worse, not better.  Given that everyone sped up once the fireworks started going off, I would think they will have injuries that way as well.

It's hard for me to see how this works out in practice unless they go to a model like MK with MSEP and Wishes (e.g. Fantasmic at 9, Fireworks at 10, maybe second Fantasmic at 11), but that'll be hard to do with the park not staying open as late.  Pretty much anything else is going to create a big "crowd rush" problem, unless they run them at the same time, and this would really hurt Fantasmic). 

Oh, our take on it was that we were very glad we chose Fantasmic over the Star Wars fireworks, but Fantasmic is by far our favorite show/event/activity/ride at any of the parks.  If I had time, though (i.e. if Disney had released the schedule early enough for me to actually plan our trip that way), though, I'd probably try to get to DHS two nights, so that I'd get the full experience of each (I'd certainly choose the Star Wars fireworks over the Jungle Book show).


----------



## yulilin3

@Keyser thanks for your observations.  I wonder if the new times for the end of August will work better.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

so if my dessert party starts at 8:30 I can actually get in at 815?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> so if my dessert party starts at 8:30 I can actually get in at 815?


that's been the case lately


----------



## Elliemay2

glvsav37 said:


> Open 3 tabs, and log into each family and knock out each at once.


Thank you!


----------



## weskbob

We (family of four) went on the second night of the new dessert party (7/11), so I'll give my slightly belated report.

We got to Launch Bay a little before 8:00, checked in and got our wristbands. We got in line for the Chewbacca M&G and, when we got out about 8:15, they were letting people into the dessert party area.

I was really impressed by the food offerings. The cookies and cupcakes (Darth Vader peanut butter-chocolate, R2-D2 vanilla and BB-8 lemon) were all very good. We were blown away by the flash frozen Nutella. They also had bread pudding, panna cotta, brownies, Mickey bars, etc.--more than enough to send you into a sugar coma. Personally I would have liked to see a few more savory options (the smoked pita and hummus was outstanding), but I guess it is a _dessert_ party, so that's a minor quibble. I can't imagine how they ever tried to do this outdoors in the Florida summer, so moving it into Launch Bay was definitely a smart move.

It was an open bar with four different drink offerings. They were all OK--nothing to write home about--but good by open bar standards. The bartender was friendly and would be happy to make you other drinks with what he had on hand. Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite, coffee, hot tea, iced tea, lemonade, jungle juice and water were also available.

There wasn't much extra in the way of theming--they just roped off an area of Launch Bay down the stairs from the Jawas. (Pro tip: if you take a picture with the Jawas, say "Utini!" instead of "cheese.") The bistro tables had candle holders with First Order emblems, but that was about it. They did have a couple of storm troopers patrolling the area periodically, but they didn't stop much and it wasn't really a M&G photo op.

At about 9:15, they started escorting everyone out to the reserved viewing area. They had a separate area up front for the kids, which was a great touch. The area for grown ups had a couple of trees toward the back, but nothing that really interfered with the viewing. It was just left of center, so you had a good view of the projections with the fireworks just off to the right a bit. (If you really want the best fireworks viewing, I did learn later that you don't have to wait for them to escort you out to the viewing area. You can leave a few minutes early on your own and get a front row seat if you want. Just have to show the cast members there your wrist band.)

My only real complaint actually came after we got home--the Chewbacca steins they give you at the party said not safe for dishwashers. So my wife put them in the sink to hand wash. But when she picked them up, all four were heavy and you could hear water sloshing around. Upon closer inspection, the seams around the top of the cup part are not very solid and allowed water to get inside Chewie's head. We were able to slowly drain it out, but I can't say I'd recommend using these to actually drink out of if you plan on washing them. I can't imagine the cups being what makes or breaks someone's decision on this party, but it was a bit of a letdown after what was otherwise a really solid event.

So the big question: is it worth it? I'm admittedly biased since I'm a Star Wars geek but, when you factor in the variety and quality of the offerings, I would say this is probably the best value of the various dessert parties and upcharge events that I've done. The desserts really were top notch (I can't emphasize enough to get the flash frozen Nutella) and there aren't many Disney events where you get an open bar. If you don't drink and/or don't have a sweet tooth, it might not be worth your money. But for all that you get with the party, plus not having to camp out for a fireworks spot, I would definitely recommend it.

Sorry I forgot to take any pictures in the dessert party itself, but here are a couple showing the view from the fireworks location.  And thanks to @yulilin3 for keeping this thread up and running to give the information to everyone who's been interested.


----------



## jaz0308

Question for those who have done dessert party or those in the know.  Would children be able to see from the main viewing area? I understand there's a section in front for children but honestly unless I'm right behind them I would prob spend the whole time keeping an eye on them and missing the show! Lol! Also my 6 year old may be a tiny bit apprehensive and would prob prefer to watch the show holding onto my hand.


----------



## weskbob

jaz0308 said:


> Question for those who have done dessert party or those in the know.  Would children be able to see from the main viewing area? I understand there's a section in front for children but honestly unless I'm right behind them I would prob spend the whole time keeping an eye on them and missing the show! Lol! Also my 6 year old may be a tiny bit apprehensive and would prob prefer to watch the show holding onto my hand.


The show is elevated enough that my kids said they didn't have any trouble seeing. If your child is apprehensive, you can actually leave the party a few minutes early and make your way over on your own. Then you should be able to either have the child in the front of the adult section with you or let them sit in the kid's section but with you standing right behind.


----------



## yulilin3

@weskbob  You are welcome. Thank you for the review and I LOVE your pics, especially the first one with Chewie and the fireworks. I'm so happy you had a great time
Do you mind if I link your review on the first page?


----------



## weskbob

yulilin3 said:


> @weskbob  You are welcome. Thank you for the review and I LOVE your pics, especially the first one with Chewie and the fireworks. I'm so happy you had a great time
> Do you mind if I link your review on the first page?


Feel free.  Sorry I didn't get any pictures from inside the party itself.


----------



## soniam

weskbob said:


> Feel free.  Sorry I didn't get any pictures from inside the party itself.



I'll try to get some Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I'll try to get some Friday.


Do or do not,  there is no try

See you Saturday


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I am hoping for dessert party in mid Sept and went through the process to confirm price and realized there is no way to pay with Disney gift cards online, can I pay with a gift card if I call in?


----------



## JeninTexas

@weskbob - thanks so much for your awesome pics of the show! I'm glad you enjoyed the party. We did it two weeks ago, and were also disappointed to get home and see the sticker on the Chewie steins saying that they are not dishwasher safe. However, I don't have time for hand washing anything, and have successfully been putting them in the dishwasher for over a week now. They hold up just fine.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

MommyinHonduras said:


> I am hoping for dessert party in mid Sept and went through the process to confirm price and realized there is no way to pay with Disney gift cards online, can I pay with a gift card if I call in?



Yes, you should be able to call in, and use them.


----------



## MommaBerd

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Yes, you should be able to call in, and use them.



Just make sure to SAVE those gift cards!  As I understand it, if you have to cancel, the money will be refunded to those same gift cards.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

So, I am sitting here wondering if the cheap plastic star wars rings I bought to trade with the Jawas are too cheap.  LOL.  How funny is that?


----------



## ktb2002

bilnsheldodisney said:


> So, I am sitting here wondering if the cheap plastic star wars rings I bought to trade with the Jawas are too cheap.  LOL.  How funny is that?



Lol pretty sure others will appreciate getting them vs some of the other stuff I'm sure they trade!  Watch some of the videos it's pretty funny.  My son was hesitant at first but after watching the videos decided to do it on our upcoming trip.


----------



## kbmartin

What happens if it rains and the show doesn't happen? With my luck, that's what would occur. I definitely wouldn't pay that much money for just the desserts, and I'm only able to go to HS one day.


----------



## yulilin3

kbmartin said:


> What happens if it rains and the show doesn't happen? With my luck, that's what would occur. I definitely wouldn't pay that much money for just the desserts, and I'm only able to go to HS one day.


The cancellation policy is one day.  You can cancel before the day of the event and get refunded,  If they cancel the day of you will not get refunded


----------



## KangaFan

kbmartin said:


> What happens if it rains and the show doesn't happen? With my luck, that's what would occur. I definitely wouldn't pay that much money for just the desserts, and I'm only able to go to HS one day.



I was also worried about this.  Not sure what their policy is, but I did notice that you can cancel 24 plus hours in advance for a full refund.  I'm planning to watch the weather and if it doesn't look good, cancel since it's a lot of $$$ for just desserts/drinks.


----------



## jaz0308

weskbob said:


> The show is elevated enough that my kids said they didn't have any trouble seeing. If your child is apprehensive, you can actually leave the party a few minutes early and make your way over on your own. Then you should be able to either have the child in the front of the adult section with you or let them sit in the kid's section but with you standing right behind.


Sounds good. Thank you


----------



## MissouriPrincess

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

I attached a few pictures from our  party. 

My six year old did not want to be in the children's section, so she stood by us.  She seemed to see most of it.  There's a lot going on.


----------



## Elliemay2

So Ready for December dates to be out!!!  ...I know, I have to wait a long while.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'll be at the part Friday night with @soniam !!  I'll be sure to report back


----------



## Lisa F

Elliemay2 said:


> So Ready for December dates to be out!!!  ...I know, I have to wait a long while.


I am hoping that after labor day they will have a better sense of what is going on and release at least through the end of the year.  Waiting for december too!


----------



## PabloMax

Any chance they change that 8:45 time for late August?  Really annoyed that it will overlap Fantasmic.


----------



## yulilin3

PabloMax said:


> Any chance they change that 8:45 time for late August?  Really annoyed that it will overlap Fantasmic.


Anything can happen but it's highly unlikely


----------



## chigirl

Im taking my husband to thisvon August 29th as a surprise...we are SW geeks, I decorated our yard for "The Force Awakens" vs. Christmas decor this year. In 2012 we did the VIP viewing of Fantasmic at DL and boy oh boy did the castmembers 100% treat us like VIPs. They waited on us hand and foot. My kids HATED it, they felt elitist, they said, and were uncomfortable...hubby, on the other hand, loved it! He is chatty and loves special treatment. He will love this!!! Im excited for the cocktails. Im curios about the Swamp Milk one...it has half and half. I want to be like The Dude from The Big Lebowski, with his White Russians!!!


----------



## Missyrose

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be at the part Friday night with @soniam !!  I'll be sure to report back



I'm there Friday night too!


----------



## michelepa

I'm p.o.ed about the overlaping of Fantasmic and Star Wars Fireworks in August as well.  

Also not happy that to really enjoy the Star Wars Fireworks fully you need to stake out a place very early in the small area recommended or pay top dollar for the dessert party.

 What is happening Disney?!?! Why are you making it so difficult for an average person to be able to go and enjoy the park with their family.  It has gotten too crazy.  After this trip I am done!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Missyrose said:


> I'm there Friday night too!



At the party?!  I think I've read your trip reports so I'll look for you.  I have red hair so I'm usually pretty easy to spot.


----------



## tnd

subtchr said:


> Of course he admitted that they hope that guests come to DHS two different nights, once for each show!



They got us! We are planning H&V dinner and Fantasmic one night and the Dessert Party a few nights later. After seeing the food pics in this thread, I am glad we are not going right after a big dinner.


----------



## Missyrose

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> At the party?!  I think I've read your trip reports so I'll look for you.  I have red hair so I'm usually pretty easy to spot.


Yes! We'll be at the dessert party. Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## Candycane83

tnd said:


> They got us! We are planning H&V dinner and Fantasmic one night and the Dessert Party a few nights later. After seeing the food pics in this thread, I am glad we are not going right after a big dinner.


We're planning to do the same thing for December-  F! Package one night and dessert party on our last night (fingers crossed).


----------



## may12th

If this has been asked I apologize. I looked back at the first page but didn't see it. How much time should I plan for Jedi Training. If we are planning to RD for sign-ups and get the 10:40 slot, what time should I have my two kids back for JT. Is the 10:40 the show time or the time the kids need to come back? I'm hoping to fit in a ride on Star Tours and maybe a fp for TSMM before we have to be back. I feel like that could be pushing it for a 9:00 RD, especially if they have to be back way before the 10:40 time. This is for a late October trip if that helps anything.


----------



## MonaMN

may12th said:


> If this has been asked I apologize. I looked back at the first page but didn't see it. How much time should I plan for Jedi Training. If we are planning to RD for sign-ups and get the 10:40 slot, what time should I have my two kids back for JT. Is the 10:40 the show time or the time the kids need to come back? I'm hoping to fit in a ride on Star Tours and maybe a fp for TSMM before we have to be back. I feel like that could be pushing it for a 9:00 RD, especially if they have to be back way before the 10:40 time. This is for a late October trip if that helps anything.


My understanding is that you need to report back so that they can start prepping the kids 30 minutes in advance - so you would need to plan for 40 minutes or so.

We haven't done it yet though - so someone correct me if I have that wrong!


----------



## wdwnut61

to everyone posting their reviews and pics. We are getting so excited come on November


----------



## laura428

DD10 and I went to the 7/17 party and it was amazing!  Incredible show, yummy food and drink, and surprising interactions with Storm Troopers, and even Jawas (they DANCED with DD!).   If you're hesitating about going, don't.  Totally worth it.


----------



## Karla07559

PabloMax said:


> Any chance they change that 8:45 time for late August?  Really annoyed that it will overlap Fantasmic.



So I'm not sure where maybe on this thread but I don't remember for sure but I read that someone had actually spoken to a CM about this time overlap and they basically said that the reason was to prevent people from leaving a show early and disturbing the show for others around them so they can make it to the other show. Apparently this was an issue with people leaving F! mid show to catch SW fireworks. Problem number two they were addressing was the danger of rushing crowds and potentially injuries that could be caused. Finally this CM did admit that they were hoping that people would visit HS on two nights to enjoy both shows. 

My trip isn't until December but after reading this a while back I'm planning on the assumption that SW fireworks will overlap on our nights there as well. So this meant some major edits to my planned nights. And as much as it hurts considering skipping one of the night time offerings.


----------



## Lisa F

Karla07559 said:


> So I'm not sure where maybe on this thread but I don't remember for sure but I read that someone had actually spoken to a CM about this time overlap and they basically said that the reason was to prevent people from leaving a show early and disturbing the show for others around them so they can make it to the other show. Apparently this was an issue with people leaving F! mid show to catch SW fireworks. Problem number two they were addressing was the danger of rushing crowds and potentially injuries that could be caused. Finally this CM did admit that they were hoping that people would visit HS on two nights to enjoy both shows.
> 
> My trip isn't until December but after reading this a while back I'm planning on the assumption that SW fireworks will overlap on our nights there as well. So this meant some major edits to my planned nights. And as much as it hurts considering skipping one of the night time offerings.


yes, I am going to have to make the decision between AK and SW myself.  But since I am a fireworks girl and the kiddo loves star wars.  Our other nights are all planned with F! dinner package, MVMCP, regular wishes and MSEP, Candlelight processional and a couple of nice signature dinners which would surely interfere with the earlier nighttime shows first week of december that we are not willing to give up (but will be seeing Illuminations and Wishes after - actually one is before MSEP/Wishes and the other is before a second illuminations).   I'm actually HOPING RoL doesn't get rolled out so I don't feel like I am missing out.


----------



## yulilin3

may12th said:


> If this has been asked I apologize. I looked back at the first page but didn't see it. How much time should I plan for Jedi Training. If we are planning to RD for sign-ups and get the 10:40 slot, what time should I have my two kids back for JT. Is the 10:40 the show time or the time the kids need to come back? I'm hoping to fit in a ride on Star Tours and maybe a fp for TSMM before we have to be back. I feel like that could be pushing it for a 9:00 RD, especially if they have to be back way before the 10:40 time. This is for a late October trip if that helps anything.


10:40 is the show time,  the show itself lasts for about 15 minutes and you do have to check in 30 minutes prior to show time
So jt check in at 10:10 until end of show around 10:55pm


----------



## Princess Michele

We will be at HS tonight to watch the Star Wars projection show and want to get a spot at the front of the tape near the reserved area. Has anyone been there recently and noticed what time people are starting to save their place? I know @yulilin3 got a spot around 7:40 for the 9:45 show previously but I have seen other reports which suggest a time around 8:30-8:45. 8:30 seems too late to me. Thanks.


----------



## Lisa F

@yulilin3 do you have any guesses about whether the every day schedule will continue through the end of the year? the rest of my plans are so set, thinking they will drop it back is stressing me out


----------



## yulilin3

Princess Michele said:


> We will be at HS tonight to watch the Star Wars projection show and want to get a spot at the front of the tape near the reserved area. Has anyone been there recently and noticed what time people are starting to save their place? I know @yulilin3 got a spot around 7:40 for the 9:45 show previously but I have seen other reports which suggest a time around 8:30-8:45. 8:30 seems too late to me. Thanks.


Just be close to the area around 8pm and check how it's  looking. 



Lisa F said:


> @yulilin3 do you have any guesses about whether the every day schedule will continue through the end of the year? the rest of my plans are so set, thinking they will drop it back is stressing me out


I really don't know.  I thought they would drop the nightly shows after September 5th. Sorry I know this is not the answer you're looking for


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Could someone who's been to the party please confirm for me if tsmm closes early for the fireworks? I know it did for the frozen fireworks, but hoping it doesn't for this. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Could someone who's been to the party please confirm for me if tsmm closes early for the fireworks? I know it did for the frozen fireworks, but hoping it doesn't for this. Thanks!


with the new launching pad there's no need for TSMM or GMR to close early anymore


----------



## preemiemama

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Could someone who's been to the party please confirm for me if tsmm closes early for the fireworks? I know it did for the frozen fireworks, but hoping it doesn't for this. Thanks!


I have not been to the party, but can confirm that TSMM does not close early. We rode it on 7/16 until about 9:45. We were able to see the end of the show as we walked out of the park (we had seen the whole show on 7/14 so our priority that night was rides).  The show was delayed that night, but we were riding TSMM as it started. Also on 7/14, DS 16 rode it and then joined us just after the show began.

Bottom line? TSMM does not close for SWaGS.


----------



## yulilin3

Just noticed that this is page 500  wow, that's crazy. And our year anniversary is coming in a month


----------



## supraman215

Only a few days left before I start scheduling fastpass+ and HS is borderline closed for most of September! I'm going from 9/24-9/30 they only show the star wars fireworks for 9/24, Also no Kylo Ren or Chewy at LB??!??! What's going on? Am I going to have to schedule all my fastpass+ before I know what's going on or is this the final schedule? Shouldn't they make all their changes no closer than 60 days in advance? So people can plan their fast passes?


----------



## yulilin3

supraman215 said:


> Only a few days left before I start scheduling fastpass+ and HS is borderline closed for most of September! I'm going from 9/24-9/30 they only show the star wars fireworks for 9/24, Also no Kylo Ren or Chewy at LB??!??! What's going on? Am I going to have to schedule all my fastpass+ before I know what's going on or is this the final schedule? Shouldn't they make all their changes no closer than 60 days in advance? So people can plan their fast passes?


Entertainment schedule is not out yet for Launch Bay, both meets will be available. As of now SWaGS show is scheduled through 24th but they should update that in the next couple of weeks. Assume that the show will be at 8:15pm or 8:30pm with the park closing at 8 to 8:30pm


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

supraman215 said:


> Only a few days left before I start scheduling fastpass+ and HS is borderline closed for most of September! I'm going from 9/24-9/30 they only show the star wars fireworks for 9/24, Also no Kylo Ren or Chewy at LB??!??! What's going on? Am I going to have to schedule all my fastpass+ before I know what's going on or is this the final schedule? Shouldn't they make all their changes no closer than 60 days in advance? So people can plan their fast passes?


There are not fastpasses for any characters at HS unfortunately. But everyone reports the waits stay reasonable for Chewie and Kylo Ren, especially early or late in the day.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

yulilin3 said:


> with the new launching pad there's no need for TSMM or GMR to close early anymore





preemiemama said:


> I have not been to the party, but can confirm that TSMM does not close early. We rode it on 7/16 until about 9:45. We were able to see the end of the show as we walked out of the park (we had seen the whole show on 7/14 so our priority that night was rides).  The show was delayed that night, but we were riding TSMM as it started. Also on 7/14, DS 16 rode it and then joined us just after the show began.
> 
> Bottom line? TSMM does not close for SWaGS.




Thank you both!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Not huge news but since it's been kinda slow on this thread here it is. They changed the capacity of the dessert party from 125 to 140 people


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> Not huge news but since it's been kinda slow on this thread here it is. They changed the capacity of the dessert party from 125 to 140 people



Do you know when they did that?  I scheduled a last minute trip and am trying to book for 8/18, 19, or 21 and there has been no change in the available spots.  There are 2 spots open for the 18th and of course I need 3.  Is the change so recent that it might not be reflected yet?  Thanks for all the info you've provided on this already!


----------



## yulilin3

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Do you know when they did that?  I scheduled a last minute trip and am trying to book for 8/18, 19, or 21 and there has been no change in the available spots.  There are 2 spots open for the 18th and of course I need 3.  Is the change so recent that it might not be reflected yet?  Thanks for all the info you've provided on this already!


They started the dessert party with 200 guests, as it moved inside Launch Bay they adjusted to 125, I'm assuming the figured they could fit 15 more people so they changed it to 140. The change is already in the system.
You could always book the 2 available and keep checking on the 3rd one. The cancellation policy is one day so many people wait until the day before to cancel


----------



## wmoon

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the information on this thread. 
Ds had a great time trading with the Jawas, he had a bag of shiny bits and bobs and a clothes peg to trade which went down well.
My Kylo Ren is intimidating... Very impressive.  We were also told off by the storm troopers for trying to take pictures of them. 
Our desert party is on the 25th. We did Fantasmic the other night and tried not to even look in the direction of the Star Wars stuff on leaving.


----------



## flea1267

Just need a gut check...and some advice..our next trip is planned for April 2018 (after son graduates from Fire Academy) - realistically do you think Star Wars Land will be done?  Just wondering what the experts here think?  I've tried googling and can't find any answers...just wondering what ya'll thought.  Thanks


----------



## rangerxenos

Any idea when the Star Wars dessert party will open for the rest of the year?  We're going in November.


----------



## yulilin3

rangerxenos said:


> Any idea when the Star Wars dessert party will open for the rest of the year?  We're going in November.


It's been opening up only a month and a half at a time. So for November. Maybe mid August?


----------



## yulilin3

flea1267 said:


> Just need a gut check...and some advice..our next trip is planned for April 2018 (after son graduates from Fire Academy) - realistically do you think Star Wars Land will be done?  Just wondering what the experts here think?  I've tried googling and can't find any answers...just wondering what ya'll thought.  Thanks


I doubt it.  I think earliest would be 2019


----------



## Skywise

Gotta post on the 500th page!

And get ready for Star Wars Weekends for next... oh yeah... 

Edit: HAH! Got the 10,000th post too!


----------



## Skywise

Actually just to kick in some wild rumor speculation...

Star Wars Christmas this year?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Gotta post on the 500th page!
> 
> And get ready for Star Wars Weekends for next... oh yeah...
> 
> Edit: HAH! Got the 10,000th post too!


Not funny


----------



## focusondisney

yulilin3 said:


> It's been opening up only a month and a half at a time. So for November. Maybe mid August?




Did you really mean to say mid August? It is near end of July, & dessert party is only booking til early September.  So I would think November won't show til late Sept at the very earliest.  We want middle of September & we're still waiting.


----------



## flea1267

So Yulilin3 you think 2019?  You're probably right....I didn't want to go in April 2018 if Star Wars Land would be ready in October 2018   I would wait but if it's 2019 then we'll do April 2018 and then just plan another trip for 2019, thanks for your gut check   I love my DISBoard friends!


----------



## yulilin3

focusondisney said:


> Did you really mean to say mid August? It is near end of July, & dessert party is only booking til early September.  So I would think November won't show til late Sept at the very earliest.  We want middle of September & we're still waiting.


I think that they might start opening more dates in advance. So for mid Sept. I think it will open maybe in a week or two.



flea1267 said:


> So Yulilin3 you think 2019?  You're probably right....I didn't want to go in April 2018 if Star Wars Land would be ready in October 2018   I would wait but if it's 2019 then we'll do April 2018 and then just plan another trip for 2019, thanks for your gut check   I love my DISBoard friends!


I wish it was sooner as well. But they still haven't even started clearing what was Streets of America. I believe they are concentrating on Toy Story Land first, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Iowamomof4

Skywise said:


> Actually just to kick in some wild rumor speculation...
> 
> Star Wars Christmas this year?



Dare I even hope they could change CV to something Star Wars for the Christmas season? Oh imagine the possibilities!! Glad I'm holding off on purchasing my MVMCP tickets, you just never know what Disney might decide to throw in at the last minute.


----------



## Skywise

Iowamomof4 said:


> Dare I even hope they could change CV to something Star Wars for the Christmas season? Oh imagine the possibilities!! Glad I'm holding off on purchasing my MVMCP tickets, you just never know what Disney might decide to throw in at the last minute.



There's been some gossip about doing something at HS to replace the loss of the Osborne Lights for the Christmas Season.  I could see a "Wookie life day" cross over of some sorts too.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Dessert party dates are blue for Sept through the 24th now!! Comes up as no table unavailable still but that means it's CLOSE!!!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Dessert party dates are blue for Sept through the 24th now!! Comes up as no table unavailable still but that means it's CLOSE!!!



Wahoo!!!!


----------



## Regan117

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Dessert party dates are blue for Sept through the 24th now!! Comes up as no table unavailable still but that means it's CLOSE!!!



I was just coming to post this! Woohoo!!


----------



## SBWB48

Very happy for those who are going on or before the 24th! Looks like it's close! 

We arrive the 23rd, but the date I'm looking for is the 26th...so close, yet so far! Just two days, yet it will probably be another few weeks at this rate!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Now we just have to wait for it to load.....which is better than it being sold out.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Now we just have to wait for it to load.....which is better than it being sold out.


But now I will be obsessively checking until I can book it. Lol! I hate being in my phone tons on the weekend. I'll just cross my fingers that it's there by morning.


----------



## PSUTraveler

I'm going away to a party this weekend, guess I'll end up being "that person" on the phone until I can book it 

Here's hoping it'll be all the way live tomorrow morning, looking for the 15th.


----------



## CounselorX

With the occupancy being 125 for the dessert party, is that 125 people or 125 "groups"? I'm guessing 125 people since 125 groups would be too big of a variable. I can't imagine how fast it must sell out...


----------



## pmaurer74

flea1267 said:


> Just need a gut check...and some advice..our next trip is planned for April 2018 (after son graduates from Fire Academy) - realistically do you think Star Wars Land will be done?  Just wondering what the experts here think?  I've tried googling and can't find any answers...just wondering what ya'll thought.  Thanks


I think 2018 for Toy Story land and 2020 for SW land.


----------



## yulilin3

CounselorX said:


> With the occupancy being 125 for the dessert party, is that 125 people or 125 "groups"? I'm guessing 125 people since 125 groups would be too big of a variable. I can't imagine how fast it must sell out...


The occupancy changed to 140, that's people not groups


----------



## PSUTraveler

CounselorX said:


> With the occupancy being 125 for the dessert party, is that 125 people or 125 "groups"? I'm guessing 125 people since 125 groups would be too big of a variable. I can't imagine how fast it must sell out...


This may be an issue once the word gets out, but maybe it's so new that it's flying under the radar? It still looks like it is finding space for 2 and 3 people in early September (the 4th and 5th)*

*Unless the site is acting up, which is always a possibility


----------



## yulilin3

Going out for half the day. Actually having a mini Dissers meet with @soniam  and @OhioStateBuckeye 
I hope the reservations open for you looking for dates in September. They rarely open on the weekends but hey, they got the times right on both the HUB and WDW site so who knows
Check in with you later this afternoon


----------



## WizD

I was just able to book for September 11th!  Can't wait!


----------



## yulilin3

Yep, dessert party available  to book through 9/24


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Wahoo! Got the 23rd!


----------



## PSUTraveler

Got the 15th! Happy dance!!


----------



## Sinders99

I was just able to book for Sep 9th!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## unbrelievable

WizD said:


> I was just able to book for September 11th!  Can't wait!



Whoo, thanks so much for the heads up! Was able to book Sept 11th too!


----------



## Regan117

Just booked for September 20th! Yay!


----------



## chinarider

I arrive on the 24th so not booking anything for that night ( cant risk possible flight delays etc)- so close yet so far.... will need to just keep waiting... just keep waiting....


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

chinarider said:


> I arrive on the 24th so not booking anything for that night ( cant risk possible flight delays etc)- so close yet so far.... will need to just keep waiting... just keep waiting....



IMHO a very smart decision. You'll get it when it opens!


----------



## GaryDis

WizD said:


> I was just able to book for September 11th!  Can't wait!


Just booked 9/24. So much for the "not on weekends" theory. Had to give up our 6:05 SciFi ADR, which is fine.


----------



## JRoyster86

What are the odds for DHS adding a second Fantasmic performance for any nights in August? I have been so focused on getting the Star Wars dessert party ADR, I haven't even bothered to think about what night we are going to see Fantasmic. 

I hope September opens up for everyone today!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Yippee! I got my reservations for the 12th!!! So excited! It wasn't open when I checked when I woke up and was about to head out for the day when I saw the email notification from this post saying it opened. So excited for this splurge!!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Yea booked for the 13th, ds will celebrate his 8th birthday


----------



## Candycane83

Hope they start updating more dates now! Happy for those who got their reservations for Sep!


----------



## brnrss34

I hope they finish Sept. soon so I can book. Congrats to those who got theirs.


----------



## jlundeen

Candycane83 said:


> Hope they start updating more dates now! Happy for those who got their reservations for Sep!


Yep, I'm waiting for early December, so we can finish planning that trip... Along with ROL of course


----------



## Regan117

GaryDis said:


> Just booked 9/24. So much for the "not on weekends" theory. Had to give up our 6:05 SciFi ADR, which is fine.



We had a 5:40 H&V I'm hoping I can keep. Not cancelling just yet - maybe I can get something a little earlier.


----------



## Candycane83

jlundeen said:


> Yep, I'm waiting for early December, so we can finish planning that trip... Along with ROL of course


My thoughts exactly! It's like you read my mind! Lol!


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> Just booked 9/24. So much for the "not on weekends" theory. Had to give up our 6:05 SciFi ADR, which is fine.


Right? ! ?  With disney you have to stay on your toes



Candycane83 said:


> Hope they start updating more dates now! Happy for those who got their reservations for Sep!


It looks like they are rolling them out faster which is good news


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> Right? ! ?  With disney you have to stay on your toes
> 
> 
> It looks like they are rolling them out faster which is good news


Woohoo! It is good news! Hope Disney keeps it up! cant wait!


----------



## Keyser

pmaurer74 said:


> I think 2018 for Toy Story land and 2020 for SW land.


I've also heard 2020 for the Star Wars land opening.


----------



## wilkeliza

Got the dessert party. For now that means trip is 100% planned.


----------



## PatMcDuck

And maybe early 2019 for DL version of SW land?  Looks like they are really moving fast out there.

I am waiting for October Dessert party dates, I am hoping they run it on the same nights as MNSSHP.


----------



## tlcdoula

Thank you for this thread. So much great info!!  I was able to get us a reservation for August 30 yesterday.


----------



## GaryDis

Regan117 said:


> We had a 5:40 H&V I'm hoping I can keep. Not cancelling just yet - maybe I can get something a little earlier.


The dessert party is scheduled for 7, so with our SciFi ADR less than an hour before, it makes sense that they required the cancellation. I don't know whether the cutoff for ADR conflicts is an hour or more, but my guess is they'll let you keep it. 

But you should be asking yourself whether you really want to. We were planning on cancelling the SciFi ADR anyway, I was just caught off guard when they required it because my mind set was still around the 8:30 time for the start of the fireworks. There's a lot of food and drink available at the dessert party. We still have an 11:30 ADR for 50s PT, and will either head back to our room or get a mid afternoon snack or both. It might be a good day for us to hit up Ample Hills.


----------



## rteetz

PatMcDuck said:


> And maybe early 2019 for DL version of SW land?  Looks like they are really moving fast out there.
> 
> I am waiting for October Dessert party dates, I am hoping they run it on the same nights as MNSSHP.


Disneyland is hoping for a Christmas 2018 opening


----------



## yulilin3

First post has been updated 
Also I'm going to DHS tonight and will get some pics of the outside roped off dessert area.


----------



## CounselorX

Got my reservation for September 6th


----------



## snowybelle

Excited!!! about the dessert party for the week I am going (Sept 18-23)...

Question: these can be canceled (before 24 hours?) right? I'm struggling with which night I'd like to attend, so I'm considering booking two dates so I don't miss out. I kind of want to see what AK nighttime hours look like since I will be staying at AKL before I commit to one or the other...

So for me it's either Monday, Sept 19th or Thursday, Sept 22nd. I will be solo. Anyone attending either of these parties?


----------



## yulilin3

snowybelle said:


> Excited!!! about the dessert party for the week I am going (Sept 18-23)...
> 
> Question: these can be canceled (before 24 hours?) right? I'm struggling with which night I'd like to attend, so I'm considering booking two dates so I don't miss out. I kind of want to see what AK nighttime hours look like since I will be staying at AKL before I commit to one or the other...
> 
> So for me it's either Monday, Sept 19th or Thursday, Sept 22nd. I will be solo. Anyone attending either of these parties?


Yeah, one day cancellation fee,  full refund


----------



## GaryDis

snowybelle said:


> Excited!!! about the dessert party for the week I am going (Sept 18-23)...
> 
> Question: these can be canceled (before 24 hours?) right? I'm struggling with which night I'd like to attend, so I'm considering booking two dates so I don't miss out. I kind of want to see what AK nighttime hours look like since I will be staying at AKL before I commit to one or the other...
> 
> So for me it's either Monday, Sept 19th or Thursday, Sept 22nd. I will be solo. Anyone attending either of these parties?


Just keep in mind that unlike ADRs, these must be paid in full when you book. So you'll have to pay for two on your credit card now, and won't get the refund until you cancel.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Finally opened for September 9th. Canceled my dinner ADR. Who eats a full meal before an ayce dessert party? Really. What a waste of tasty desserts that would be.


----------



## old feller

Thanks to this thread ..got our sept 15 Star Wars dessert party. Never booked anything like this before...have done dining...not a biggie but,is the built-in gratuity a normal thing ?


----------



## yulilin3

old feller said:


> Thanks to this thread ..got our sept 15 Star Wars dessert party. Never booked anything like this before...have done dining...not a biggie but,is the built-in gratuity a normal thing ?


Yes


----------



## yulilin3

Force Awaken Tsum Tsum finally arrived at DHS, if you didn't order them online


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Force Awaken Tsum Tsum finally arrived at DHS, if you didn't order them online


ohhhh...i bet they are so cute!!  did you get pics?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Need opinions. We're doing 2 days at HS. What would work better, 4:30 H&V then Star Wars dessert party at 7 or 4:30 H&V then 8:30 CV?


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> ohhhh...i bet they are so cute!!  did you get pics?


I didn't.  They have them on the disney store online.


----------



## Cluelyss

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Need opinions. We're doing 2 days at HS. What would work better, 4:30 H&V then Star Wars dessert party at 7 or 4:30 H&V then 8:30 CV?


Club Villain is a dinner, I definitely wouldn't eat a H&V a few hours before!


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

Tonight's the night - I'm having desserts and seeing the show! 

We saw Kylo and Chewbacca and traded with Jawas earlier today...rode Star Tours twice...and now I'm not so patiently waiting to enter the dessert party!


----------



## old feller

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> Tonight's the night - I'm having desserts and seeing the show!
> 
> We saw Kylo and Chewbacca and traded with Jawas earlier today...rode Star Tours twice...and now I'm not so patiently waiting to enter the dessert party!


May the force be with you


----------



## yulilin3

The dessert party just opened, again 15 minutes ahead of schedule


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

bilnsheldodisney said:


> ohhhh...i bet they are so cute!!  did you get pics?


We got a full set when they first showed up on disneystore online. Very cute!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

watching SW Rebels - its good!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Can someone give me a good idea of what Star Tours is like?  I have two family members who get motion sickness, and one member who is also a little afraid of the unknown.  We all like Star Wars, though.  Would this be a ride we should try or should we steer clear?  Thanks!


----------



## Regan117

GaryDis said:


> The dessert party is scheduled for 7, so with our SciFi ADR less than an hour before, it makes sense that they required the cancellation. I don't know whether the cutoff for ADR conflicts is an hour or more, but my guess is they'll let you keep it.
> 
> But you should be asking yourself whether you really want to. We were planning on cancelling the SciFi ADR anyway, I was just caught off guard when they required it because my mind set was still around the 8:30 time for the start of the fireworks. There's a lot of food and drink available at the dessert party. We still have an 11:30 ADR for 50s PT, and will either head back to our room or get a mid afternoon snack or both. It might be a good day for us to hit up Ample Hills.



It's an hour or less that they require you to cancel. I definitely want our dinner - it's the Halloween dine and the kids are looking forward to it. So I'm less worried about it being too much food than I am getting in and out on time for the dessert party 


Jadyreen1282 said:


> Finally opened for September 9th. Canceled my dinner ADR. Who eats a full meal before an ayce dessert party? Really. What a waste of tasty desserts that would be.



We do. Our kids are little and need real food before the sugar coma.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Can someone give me a good idea of what Star Tours is like?  I have two family members who get motion sickness, and one member who is also a little afraid of the unknown.  We all like Star Wars, though.  Would this be a ride we should try or should we steer clear?  Thanks!


Depending how bad their motion sickness is...they may be okay.  Its a large capacity craft - maybe like 20 seats?  So the craft moves around and the seats jiggle but its not like a roller coaster, or a closed in space like Mission Space. It has a large movie screen with a lot of movement - not scary at all in my opinion.  I really love it - if you are a Star Wars fan, you will too!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Depending how bad their motion sickness is...they may be okay.  Its a large capacity craft - maybe like 20 seats?  So the craft moves around and the seats jiggle but its not like a roller coaster, or a closed in space like Mission Space. It has a large movie screen with a lot of movement - not scary at all in my opinion.  I really love it - if you are a Star Wars fan, you will too!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Currently at the dessert party if anyone is around and wants to say hi


Side note -Chewie loved my "vote Chewbacca/Solo 2916" t-shirt


----------



## MommaBerd

bilnsheldodisney said:


> watching SW Rebels - its good!!!



SO good! I'm hooked and can't wait for Season 3!!!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> watching SW Rebels - its good!!!


Wait for the ending of season 2, amazing story line


Twilight Sparkle said:


> Can someone give me a good idea of what Star Tours is like?  I have two family members who get motion sickness, and one member who is also a little afraid of the unknown.  We all like Star Wars, though.  Would this be a ride we should try or should we steer clear?  Thanks!


I would recommend watching a video of the ride and the ride vehicle.  I agree,  if you love sw you will love this ride 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Currently at the dessert party if anyone is around and wants to say hi
> 
> 
> Side note -Chewie loved my "vote Chewbacca/Solo 2916" t-shirt


I'm holding a spot right behind the dessert party rope.  Wearing a Pinnochio/Ultron shirt


----------



## yulilin3

BTW: 9:07  and no one is inside the roped off area
Edit to add: party of 3 just entered. 9:10


----------



## GaryDis

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Can someone give me a good idea of what Star Tours is like?  I have two family members who get motion sickness, and one member who is also a little afraid of the unknown.  We all like Star Wars, though.  Would this be a ride we should try or should we steer clear?  Thanks!


This probably justifies a separate thread, and maybe even a search for prior Star Tours threads. It's a simulator ride, and the corners, especially the two back corners, have more motion than the center. It's never bothered me, but DH won't go on it anymore. The most common explanation for motivation n sickness is when the image being projected doesn't sync up in your brain with the motions you're feeling.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

GaryDis said:


> This probably justifies a separate thread, and maybe even a search for prior Star Tours threads. It's a simulator ride, and the corners, especially the two back corners, have more motion than the center. It's never bothered me, but DH won't go on it anymore. The most common explanation for motivation n sickness is when the image being projected doesn't sync up in your brain with the motions you're feeling.


I agree!  That said, one of our party got motion sickness on a lot of the rides (EE, RnR, SM) but was fine with Star Tours.  Depends a lot on the person, I guess!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Thanks, all.  I have the info I need now for Star Tours.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## yulilin3

The walkway leading straight toward gmr through Hollywood blvd remained a walkway until about 10 minutes prior to the show,  then the cm allowed papa top stand there
It didn't affect the front view of the dessert party at all I just want to give you guys a heads up if you're looking for last minute spots
I doubled checked and strollers are not allowed inside Launch Bay but are allowed inside the roped off area outside


----------



## Lights

Thanks to you guys, managed to book for a party of 7! Question... I seem to recall that they used to give out glow cubes with the drinks... Do they still do that?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> The walkway leading straight toward gmr through Hollywood blvd remained a walkway until about 10 minutes prior to the show,  then the cm allowed papa top stand there
> It didn't affect the front view of the dessert party at all I just want to give you guys a heads up if you're looking for last minute spots
> I doubled checked and strollers are not allowed inside Launch Bay but are allowed inside the roped off area outside



the storm passed?? wow!  excellent.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Lights said:


> Thanks to you guys, managed to book for a party of 7! Question... I seem to recall that they used to give out glow cubes with the drinks... Do they still do that?


don't know about the drinks - but your profile pic is so pretty!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> Thanks to you guys, managed to book for a party of 7! Question... I seem to recall that they used to give out glow cubes with the drinks... Do they still do that?


Not at the dessert party.  You can get millennium Falcon,  xwings or death star cubes from the lounge at Brown Derby
I should add that I haven't seen the Millennium Falcon one recently,  so not sure if it's not available anymore


----------



## SugarRush

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Wahoo! Got the 23rd!


See you there


----------



## Jennasis

Are crowds still sitting for the most part in front of the CHinese theatre for SWAGS?  When we were there in May it was so amazingly awesome...the whole crowd stayed seated for the whole show there in the middle of the street in front of the theatre/stage.


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> Are crowds still sitting for the most part in front of the CHinese theatre for SWAGS?  When we were there in May it was so amazingly awesome...the whole crowd stayed seated for the whole show there in the middle of the street in front of the theatre/stage.


No one is sitting. You can't really see all the screens if you are. And even inside the dessert party the CM tell people to stand up for the show


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

SugarRush said:


> See you there



Yaaay!!!! Please don't judge my double fisting of desserts.


----------



## Jennasis

yulilin3 said:


> No one is sitting. You can't really see all the screens if you are. And even inside the dessert party the CM tell people to stand up for the show


Ah phooey.  Must;ve been a quirky crowd that night LOL


----------



## yulilin3

Some pics from tonight
Launch Bay setup pretty much the same








Outside, this was at 8:05pm












Once the party goers were escorted inside the roped off area it filled up pretty quickly, all the way to the back where I was standing, I was right behind the rope








This CM is right at the back rope of the dessert area, so you can see the entire area filled up




My view before the show started




some pics of the show












I'm short, 5"2". It's not a horrible spot. I did hear some party goers say that they were behind the trees but still could see everything fine


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> Ah phooey.  Must;ve been a quirky crowd that night LOL


It's just a different kind of show, not just fireworks.


----------



## SugarRush

Thank you @yulilin3 great info


----------



## SugarRush

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Yaaay!!!! Please don't judge my double fisting of desserts.



I'm kinda hoping I turn into an octopus, pumpkin carriage style, right before the party, more hands that way


----------



## jaz0308

Do you think kids can see from inside the party area?  Or is it still too many adults standing in front of them?


----------



## SugarRush

jaz0308 said:


> Do you think kids can see from inside the party area?  Or is it still too many adults standing in front of them?


i thought there was a special area for kiddos???


----------



## jaz0308

SugarRush said:


> i thought there was a special area for kiddos???


Yes I did hear that but I'm just wondering if it's still hard for them to see? Looks like a lot of people in a small area! Lol!


----------



## jekjones1558

Looks like I will need to get dessert party tickets if my DH is going to be able to see projected images from a wheelchair or ECV.   I was hoping to avoid buying party tickets because he can't eat or drink most of what is offered.  <sigh>


----------



## Shroog

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Can someone give me a good idea of what Star Tours is like?  I have two family members who get motion sickness, and one member who is also a little afraid of the unknown.  We all like Star Wars, though.  Would this be a ride we should try or should we steer clear?  Thanks!



I am prone to motion sickness sometimes, and I got really sick on Star Tours last year.  I had to cover my face and not look at the screen, but it didn't help much, because I already felt so bad.  I will never ride that again.  Even the Magic Carpet ride part in Philharmagic gets me queasy too-but at least that's a very, very short part in that show.


----------



## yulilin3

jaz0308 said:


> Yes I did hear that but I'm just wondering if it's still hard for them to see? Looks like a lot of people in a small area! Lol!


There is a walkway in front of the kids area so that it acts like a buffer, they should see fine.  I did see some kids in the back,  maybe 10 years old and he basically had the same view I did.  I recommend taking advantage of the kids area.


----------



## yulilin3

jekjones1558 said:


> Looks like I will need to get dessert party tickets if my DH is going to be able to see projected images from a wheelchair or ECV.   I was hoping to avoid buying party tickets because he can't eat or drink most of what is offered.  <sigh>


In the pictures above you can see a lady in an ecv. That would be the best spot for a wheel chair since there is a walkway right in front.  It would basically be the same view as the dessert party,  the only difference would be that for this spot you would need to grab it really early


----------



## jekjones1558

yulilin3 said:


> In the pictures above you can see a lady in an ecv. That would be the best spot for a wheel chair since there is a walkway right in front.  It would basically be the same view as the dessert party,  the only difference would be that for this spot you would need to grab it really


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't notice it earlier. I guess we will hope for the best!  May the Force be with us!


----------



## Regan117

yulilin3 said:


> There is a walkway in front of the kids area so that it acts like a buffer, they should see fine.  I did see some kids in the back,  maybe 10 years old and he basically had the same view I did.  I recommend taking advantage of the kids area.



Good to hear this! My kids are 3, 3 and 4 and would not be able to see with adults in front of them.


----------



## figmentfan423

@yulilin3 we're leaving next weekend but won't hit UNI until the 16. Does your ds have a set schedule? We'd love to catch one of his shows, we'll clap extra loud for both him and all the help you've given us.


----------



## jaz0308

yulilin3 said:


> There is a walkway in front of the kids area so that it acts like a buffer, they should see fine.  I did see some kids in the back,  maybe 10 years old and he basically had the same view I did.  I recommend taking advantage of the kids area.



I will do that. Thank you


----------



## yulilin3

figmentfan423 said:


> @yulilin3 we're leaving next weekend but won't hit UNI until the 16. Does your ds have a set schedule? We'd love to catch one of his shows, we'll clap extra loud for both him and all the help you've given us.


 I'll ask him. I think he still doesn't have the schedule for that week,  but I'll let you know


----------



## old feller

yulilin3 said:


> Some pics from tonight
> Launch Bay setup pretty much the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask him. I think he still doesn't have the schedule for that week,  but I'll let you know
> 
> 
> 
> Is The lady in the electric vehicle sitting in the dessert party area ?  The post to the op about where to park her vehicle is confusing...thanks yulilin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside, this was at 8:05pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the party goers were escorted inside the roped off area it filled up pretty quickly, all the way to the back where I was standing, I was right behind the rope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This CM is right at the back rope of the dessert area, so you can see the entire area filled up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My view before the show started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics of the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm short, 5"2". It's not a horrible spot. I did hear some party goers say that they were behind the trees but still could see everything fine
Click to expand...


----------



## ITALIANNYC

So I have to be honest. I just watched the new Star wars fireworks show on youtube and I thought it was horrible. I recently went to HS in May and saw the old one, symphony in the stars, and wow it was the best show I have ever seen anywhere. It was a pure fireworks spectacular. After watching the youtube video of the new one I was so disappointed. They scaled back so much on the fireworks and made it more about the show on the screen.





   ( The one I saw )





 ( The new one they have now )

Its like night and day. Very disappointed with Disney on this. I assume they didn't wanna spend the money on all those fireworks. The new one takes away from what made the old one great. I just am glad I got to experience the old one. That was the best show they have ever done.

If you have never seen video of the show before the new one, you gotta check it out above


----------



## DVC4US

yulilin3 said:


> Not at the dessert party.  You can get millennium Falcon,  xwings or death star cubes from the lounge at Brown Derby
> I should add that I haven't seen the Millennium Falcon one recently,  so not sure if it's not available anymore



I got the Millennium Falcon on June 17th.  I will be there next Sat or Sun - will check to see what they have then.


----------



## DVC4US

ITALIANNYC said:


> So I have to be honest. I just watched the new Star wars fireworks show on youtube and I thought it was horrible. I recently went to HS in May and saw the old one, symphony in the stars, and wow it was the best show I have ever seen anywhere. It was a pure fireworks spectacular. After watching the youtube video of the new one I was so disappointed. They scaled back so much on the fireworks and made it more about the show on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The one I saw )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The new one they have now )
> 
> Its like night and day. Very disappointed with Disney on this. I assume they didn't wanna spend the money on all those fireworks. The new one takes away from what made the old one great. I just am glad I got to experience the old one. That was the best show they have ever done.
> 
> If you have never seen video of the show before the new one, you gotta check it out above



I have seen both too and while the old on was all fireworks and great the new one is more of a show with fireworks added for effect.  I think some of this has to do with moving the launch area for the fireworks and how they affect the animals at AK.  The old fireworks were awesome and I think more powerful.

The one thing I will say about the new show - I have seen several videos of it from different sources and none of them do it justice.  You really need to be there to get the full effects.


----------



## GaryDis

DVC4US said:


> I think some of this has to do with moving the launch area for the fireworks and how they affect the animals at AK.


Is the issue the extended hours at AK or the construction at DHS?  Or both?  I thought it was just the construction. I can't imagine that limiting the fireworks to one side of TGMR would affect what the animals at AK are hearing very much.


----------



## DVC4US

GaryDis said:


> Is the issue the extended hours at AK or the construction at DHS?  Or both?  I thought it was just the construction. I can't imagine that limiting the fireworks to one side of TGMR would affect what the animals at AK are hearing very much.



I'm not sure but I thought I read some where that this was a concern with the fireworks at HS and the new launch area - it is actually closer to AK now.  I know you can see and possibly hear the fireworks from HS when you are riding the Nighttime Safari ride at AK.  

I guess we don't really know and Disney will never say.


----------



## MommaBerd

bilnsheldodisney said:


> watching SW Rebels - its good!!!



SO good! I'm hooked and can't wait for Season 3!!!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

yulilin3 said:


> Not at the dessert party.  You can get millennium Falcon,  xwings or death star cubes from the lounge at Brown Derby
> I should add that I haven't seen the Millennium Falcon one recently,  so not sure if it's not available anymore


----------



## yulilin3

the lady is not in the dessert area, she's right next to it


----------



## yulilin3

ITALIANNYC said:


> So I have to be honest. I just watched the new Star wars fireworks show on youtube and I thought it was horrible. I recently went to HS in May and saw the old one, symphony in the stars, and wow it was the best show I have ever seen anywhere. It was a pure fireworks spectacular. After watching the youtube video of the new one I was so disappointed. They scaled back so much on the fireworks and made it more about the show on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The one I saw )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The new one they have now )
> 
> Its like night and day. Very disappointed with Disney on this. I assume they didn't wanna spend the money on all those fireworks. The new one takes away from what made the old one great. I just am glad I got to experience the old one. That was the best show they have ever done.
> 
> If you have never seen video of the show before the new one, you gotta check it out above


The old show was the best fireworks show on property, ever. IMHO. 
I don't categorize the new show as a fireworks show, it's more of a spectacular with many different elements. Like Illuminations or Fantasmic! 



GaryDis said:


> Is the issue the extended hours at AK or the construction at DHS?  Or both?  I thought it was just the construction. I can't imagine that limiting the fireworks to one side of TGMR would affect what the animals at AK are hearing very much.


The new launch area was necessary because of construction at DHS I don't think the issue is noise for the animals at AK since the old show was much stronger, I think that the change in fireworks is 1) to save some money and 2) because the launch area is outside of property and closer to roads that are harder to block every night. With Wishes they have to close backstage roads until the area can be cleared, in that case it only affects CM. At DHS they would have to close Osceola Pkwy and/or World Dr. and that would affect guests and CM alike if the fireworks were larger


----------



## preemiemama

I have not seen anyone post a picture of these- got them last week at Tatooine Traders.  Not sure if you can tell in the picture or not, but they light up.  The CM at the store said they were selling out as fast as they were getting them- I got mine at the register as soon as they were put out.  Please excuse the goofy hubby in the background- and my "I really need my reading glasses" look...it was the only picture I have of them!


----------



## yulilin3

They are super cute.  I bought them the first week of the new show and they sold out quickly. They are having a hard time keeping them in Stock
Here's a video I took back in June
https://www.facebook.com/yulady.rod....1406401066/10209896216987846/?type=3&theater


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

preemiemama said:


> I have not seen anyone post a picture of these- got them last week at Tatooine Traders.  Not sure if you can tell in the picture or not, but they light up.  The CM at the store said they were selling out as fast as they were getting them- I got mine at the register as soon as they were put out.  Please excuse the goofy hubby in the background- and my "I really need my reading glasses" look...it was the only picture I have of them!
> 
> View attachment 183659



really cute!!!


----------



## khane

Is it feasible for a family of 5 to eat at Hollywood & Vine with a 7:00 reservation and then get done in time to see the Star Wars: A Galactice Spectacular at 8:15.  I know we won't likely have great positioning but as long as we can see something.  This would be for Friday, 9/23.  I think my son would really like to see the Star Wars fireworks and the new character dining at Hollywood & Vine is something we haven't done before and are considering doing instead of Garden Grill (which is our long time favorite).  As of now, the Star Wars show will only be available on the Fri & Sat and then won't be showing anymore, so this would be our arrival day (flight lands at 12:35 pm)


----------



## yulilin3

khane said:


> Is it feasible for a family of 5 to eat at Hollywood & Vine with a 7:00 reservation and then get done in time to see the Star Wars: A Galactice Spectacular at 8:15.  I know we won't likely have great positioning but as long as we can see something.  This would be for Friday, 9/23.  I think my son would really like to see the Star Wars fireworks and the new character dining at Hollywood & Vine is something we haven't done before and are considering doing instead of Garden Grill (which is our long time favorite).  As of now, the Star Wars show will only be available on the Fri & Sat and then won't be showing anymore, so this would be our arrival day (flight lands at 12:35 pm)


The schedule will be released for the end of September probably in a week or two,  the show will continue on
I've never done the character meal at H&V other than during SWW, but it takes at about an hour for all the characters to come by


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

We will be at WDW 1/21 - 1/28.  My ADR opens up in a little over 12 hours, so I am trying to finalize which parks on what days.  What day of the week do you guess (I know nothing is certain) would be the safest bet for seeing SWaGS and hopefully having a dessert party?  I know I can't book the dessert party yet, but I want to TRY to avoid as much shuffling of parks and restaurant reservations as possible later on.

Edit:  It will not be possible for us to attend a park on 1/28.


----------



## petunia

Sorry, but without reading thru the 500 plus pages, is there a new star wars area/ride, we were there last summer (2015) and didnt notice?
Thanks!


----------



## Iowamomof4

petunia said:


> Sorry, but without reading thru the 500 plus pages, is there a new star wars area/ride, we were there last summer (2015) and didnt notice?
> Thanks!



@yulilin3 does a most excellent job of keeping page 1 up to date with all the latest Star Wars offerings at DHS!  Beginning with post 3 or so, you'll find everything you need to know. Star Wars Launch Bay is new since last summer, as is the new nighttime show. You'll find M&G's for Chewbacca and Kylo Ren in Launch Bay as well.


----------



## yulilin3

Twilight Sparkle said:


> We will be at WDW 1/21 - 1/28.  My ADR opens up in a little over 12 hours, so I am trying to finalize which parks on what days.  What day of the week do you guess (I know nothing is certain) would be the safest bet for seeing SWaGS and hopefully having a dessert party?  I know I can't book the dessert party yet, but I want to TRY to avoid as much shuffling of parks and restaurant reservations as possible later on.
> 
> Edit:  It will not be possible for us to attend a park on 1/28.


No real way of knowing,  but I'm hoping the show will continue on nightly


----------



## capegirl

We're at DHS right now. Hanging out until we check in for the dessert party. It's a beautiful night, and we are super excited!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

capegirl said:


> We're at DHS right now. Hanging out until we check in for the dessert party. It's a beautiful night, and we are super excited!!!!


Have soooo much fun


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

yulilin3 said:


> No real way of knowing,  but I'm hoping the show will continue on nightly



Thank you!  Me, too.


----------



## Candycane83

preemiemama said:


> I have not seen anyone post a picture of these- got them last week at Tatooine Traders.  Not sure if you can tell in the picture or not, but they light up.  The CM at the store said they were selling out as fast as they were getting them- I got mine at the register as soon as they were put out.  Please excuse the goofy hubby in the background- and my "I really need my reading glasses" look...it was the only picture I have of them!
> 
> View attachment 183659


Cute ears!! Thanks for sharing! I hope these are available in December!


----------



## capegirl

7:30...just had storm trooper encounter at check in!!


----------



## old feller

capegirl said:


> 7:30...just had storm trooper encounter at check in!!





capegirl said:


> 7:30...just had storm trooper encounter at check in!!



Get some pics please of the viewing area


----------



## DVC4US

old feller said:


> Get some pics please of the viewing area



@yulilin3 posted pictures of the viewing area on page 505 and there she has posted pictures on some other pages too just look back a few.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I know from reading through that the Jawas are still trading and that they like shiney things. Will they trade for small glow stick bracelets?


----------



## capegirl

BebopBaloo said:


> I know from reading through that the Jawas are still trading and that they like shiney things. Will they trade for small glow stick bracelets?



Yes, DGS traded glow rings, and necklaces with the Jawas tonight. People were trading all sorts of things, including an old cell phone charger!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Ok now that I have the dessert party booked, reworking my HS plan.  We will not go to the launchbay until the party and do our greets with Kylo and Chewy then as well as look around.  Is that wise or should we go sooner? We only have one day there and other that Fantasmic we wants to see and do as much as possible.  Also was planning for the latest jedi training but now might plan for one around 6pm.  Thoughts?


----------



## BebopBaloo

capegirl said:


> Yes, DGS traded glow rings, and necklaces with the Jawas tonight. People were trading all sorts of things, including an old cell phone charger!


Haha! That's great. Something about Jawas charging cell phones, amuses me


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> I'll ask him. I think he still doesn't have the schedule for that week,  but I'll let you know


Thank you


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule will be released for the end of September probably in a week or two,  the show will continue on
> I've never done the character meal at H&V other than during SWW, but it takes at about an hour for all the characters to come by


just for the last week of september or beyond?


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> just for the last week of september or beyond?


No one knows,  they been updating it for a month or a month and a half. 
The last update,  that happened this Saturday they added only 3  weeks. So who knows


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> Ok now that I have the dessert party booked, reworking my HS plan.  We will not go to the launchbay until the party and do our greets with Kylo and Chewy then as well as look around.  Is that wise or should we go sooner? We only have one day there and other that Fantasmic we wants to see and do as much as possible.  Also was planning for the latest jedi training but now might plan for one around 6pm.  Thoughts?


How much time you'll spend at launch bay depends on what you want to do there
If it's just the meet and greets then you would be done in 30 minutes but if you want to see the movie and walk around and read the info on the replicas then I would plan for an hour or a bit more
For JT training remember that we usually have our afternoon thunderstorms do it might be canceled. But the 6pm show should be good to do before the dessert party


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

ITALIANNYC said:


> So I have to be honest. I just watched the new Star wars fireworks show on youtube and I thought it was horrible. I recently went to HS in May and saw the old one, symphony in the stars, and wow it was the best show I have ever seen anywhere. It was a pure fireworks spectacular. After watching the youtube video of the new one I was so disappointed. They scaled back so much on the fireworks and made it more about the show on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The one I saw )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The new one they have now )
> 
> Its like night and day. Very disappointed with Disney on this. I assume they didn't wanna spend the money on all those fireworks. The new one takes away from what made the old one great. I just am glad I got to experience the old one. That was the best show they have ever done.
> 
> If you have never seen video of the show before the new one, you gotta check it out above



Thanks for posting theses, but I think I prefer the new one (we go in two weeks, so we'll see it in person then).  The new one seems like an actual show.  Just fireworks to me gets boring.  I lived in Pittsburgh for over 20 years, and they had a major firework company just north of the city.  So because of that, the cities fireworks were always unbelievable.  But since they were so common there, all other fireworks have become blah to me.


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> No one knows,  they been updating it for a month or a month and a half.
> The last update,  that happened this Saturday they added only 3  weeks. So who knows


well your guess is prob better than anyone's  Hoping they release it for December already though I know my wait is nothing like it has been for the poor August people!

ALSO hoping that the fact that it is every night during the slow September weeks bodes well for first week of December.


----------



## capegirl

Went to dessert party last night. Checked into Launch Bay at 7:30 pm. Lots of interaction with Jawas, and Storm troopers We had a great time at the dessert party, and we really enjoyed the food and drinks, especially the frozen Nutella.
The only thing missing were chairs at the tables. We knew there would be no seating, but after a long day at the parks, and considering we would also be standing for the fireworks, some chairs would have been nice. When we headed outside to the viewing area, the space reserved for individuals with wheelchairs/scooters was nearly full; we were in the row directly behind them. Unfortunatley there happened to be quite a few very tall people standing in wheelchair section, and we had to reposition ourselves several times to get a decent view. Myself and DD are petite, and my 9 year old DGS was not invited into the handicap section; the CMs only invited younger children to enter. There were also some sort of tall black metal towers positioned on the stage directly in front of us that partially obstructed some of the projections on the center of the building. While we had a decent view, it was not a perfect view. DD was a little disappointed with our location after noticing the hundreds of people standing in the viewing area in front of us, but I explained that if we were too close, we would not see all of the projections, etc.
We thought the show was good; it was a unique immersive Star Wars experience. We loved the dessert party, and I was happy to avoid staking out a spot a hour before the show, so it was all good. A big thank you to all the Disers here who were so helpful leading up to our dessert party night.


----------



## old feller

The tall people in front of you were with those folks in the wheelchairs I assume?


----------



## michelepa

capegirl said:


> Went to dessert party last night. Checked into Launch Bay at 7:30 pm. When we headed outside to the viewing area, the space reserved for individuals with wheelchairs/scooters was nearly full; we were in the row directly behind them. Unfortunatley there happened to be quite a few very tall people standing in wheelchair section, and we had to reposition ourselves several times to get a decent view. Myself and DD are petite, and my 9 year old DGS was not invited into the handicap section; the CMs only invited younger children to enter. There were also some sort of tall black metal towers positioned on the stage directly in front of us that partially obstructed some of the projections on the center of the building. While we had a decent view, it was not a perfect view. DD was a little disappointed with our location after noticing the hundreds of people standing in the viewing area in front of us, but I explained that if we were too close, we would not see all of the projections, etc.
> We thought the show was good; it was a unique immersive Star Wars experience. We loved the dessert party, and I was happy to avoid staking out a spot a hour before the show, so it was all good. A big thank you to all the Disers here who were so helpful leading up to our dessert party night.



This is dissappointing to hear regarding obstructions in party viewing area. From other dessert posters i was under the impression that the view was unobstructed by any buildings/towers. I also was under the impression that noone would be standing directly in front of the dessert party group. I thought there was a walkway then a roped area for party children in front of the roped area for party adults. Has that changed?  I'm basically paying this $$$$ so we can see everything.  It gauls me we have to pay more in the first place because Disney plans things without their guests in mind


----------



## Mousefan mom

We really considered this, but when I found out there was no seating, that put the end on it for me.  I just know how miserably tired one's legs feel after a day in the parks.


----------



## rangerxenos

capegirl said:


> Went to dessert party last night. Checked into Launch Bay at 7:30 pm. Lots of interaction with Jawas, and Storm troopers We had a great time at the dessert party, and we really enjoyed the food and drinks, especially the frozen Nutella.
> The only thing missing were chairs at the tables. We knew there would be no seating, but after a long day at the parks, and considering we would also be standing for the fireworks, some chairs would have been nice. When we headed outside to the viewing area, the space reserved for individuals with wheelchairs/scooters was nearly full; we were in the row directly behind them. Unfortunatley there happened to be quite a few very tall people standing in wheelchair section, and we had to reposition ourselves several times to get a decent view. Myself and DD are petite, and my 9 year old DGS was not invited into the handicap section; the CMs only invited younger children to enter. There were also some sort of tall black metal towers positioned on the stage directly in front of us that partially obstructed some of the projections on the center of the building. While we had a decent view, it was not a perfect view. DD was a little disappointed with our location after noticing the hundreds of people standing in the viewing area in front of us, but I explained that if we were too close, we would not see all of the projections, etc.
> We thought the show was good; it was a unique immersive Star Wars experience. We loved the dessert party, and I was happy to avoid staking out a spot a hour before the show, so it was all good. A big thank you to all the Disers here who were so helpful leading up to our dessert party night.



Ugh, I did not realize this was standing only, I may have to rethink this now.


----------



## Skywise

So uh...

http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/product/star-wars-rebels-interactive-adventure.do

Anyone done this yet?


----------



## colleen0928

capegirl said:


> Myself and DD are petite, and my 9 year old DGS was not invited into the handicap section; the CMs only invited younger children to enter.



Is this typical?  I thought there was a section specifically for kids up front?  We are booked for the dessert party and I  assumed all  kids could enter the "kids section", not that they would need to be invited in?

But if it is, in fact, an area primarily reserved for those in wheelchairs/ECVs maybe the number of kids allowed in is dependent on the space available.  

This has me second guessing our reservation.  I like desserts as much as the next girl but my primary goal was a good view for my kids...


----------



## Princess Michele

@yulilin3 I know it is  short  notice  but  I have an extra  paid reservation  for the Stars Wars dessert party tonight.  If you would like to attend  you are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## capegirl

michelepa said:


> This is dissappointing to hear regarding obstructions in party viewing area. From other dessert posters i was under the impression that the view was unobstructed by any buildings/towers. I also was under the impression that noone would be standing directly in front of the dessert party group. I thought there was a walkway then a roped area for party children in front of the roped area for party adults. Has that changed?  I'm basically paying this $$$$ so we can see everything.  It gauls me we have to pay more in the first place because Disney plans things without their guests in mind



There is indeed a roped walkway between the crowd and the dessert party viewing area. However, the roped walkway is in front of the designated wheelchair viewing area, and we were standing further back from roped walkway, behind the wheelchairs. As I said, we had difficulty positioning ourselves because there were some pretty tall individuals standing behind the wheelchairs. It was a very busy night at DHS, and there was a lot of activity in the roped walkway. The tall metal tower structures on the stage are not solid, you can see through them, but we thought they were
a little distracting with regards to the projections on the theatre. I would not want to discourage anyone from going to the dessert party, these were my personal and honest observations on the night we were there, your experience may be entirely different. We had a wonderful time at the party, and the show itself was very good.


----------



## capegirl

colleen0928 said:


> Is this typical?  I thought there was a section specifically for kids up front?  We are booked for the dessert party and I  assumed all  kids could enter the "kids section", not that they would need to be invited in?
> 
> But if it is, in fact, an area primarily reserved for those in wheelchairs/ECVs maybe the number of kids allowed in is dependent on the space available.
> 
> This has me second guessing our reservation.  I like desserts as much as the next girl but my primary goal was a good view for my kids...



I though it was for all kids too. My DGS is 9, and he was not allowed to go into the wheelchair area. Perhaps it depends on the CM.


----------



## yulilin3

michelepa said:


> This is dissappointing to hear regarding obstructions in party viewing area. From other dessert posters i was under the impression that the view was unobstructed by any buildings/towers. I also was under the impression that noone would be standing directly in front of the dessert party group. I thought there was a walkway then a roped area for party children in front of the roped area for party adults. Has that changed?  I'm basically paying this $$$$ so we can see everything.  It gauls me we have to pay more in the first place because Disney plans things without their guests in mind


The metal structures are part of the stage and they do block some of the view.  



colleen0928 said:


> Is this typical?  I thought there was a section specifically for kids up front?  We are booked for the dessert party and I  assumed all  kids could enter the "kids section", not that they would need to be invited in?
> 
> But if it is, in fact, an area primarily reserved for those in wheelchairs/ECVs maybe the number of kids allowed in is dependent on the space available.
> 
> This has me second guessing our reservation.  I like desserts as much as the next girl but my primary goal was a good view for my kids...


The area is wheel chair reserved,  I guess it depends on how many people have a w/c. It's the first time I've heard of them being filled worth a lot of w/c



Princess Michele said:


> @yulilin3 I know it is  short  notice  but  I have an extra  paid reservation  for the Stars Wars dessert party tonight.  If you would like to attend  you are more than welcome to join us.


That is very kind,  we are actually at Disney springs watching Star Trek, shhh don't tell,  and we're planning on going over to dhs for the show tonight.  I'll pm you


----------



## old feller

Do you really have to show an ID to get alcoholic drinks at the dessert party.....I'm 55 and I rather not carry a wallet to the parks


----------



## capegirl

rangerxenos said:


> Ugh, I did not realize this was standing only, I may have to rethink this now.



I would recommend resting up prior to the dessert party. We had been on our feet all day, and we were pretty tired. Following the fireworks we had the long trek back to the bus, so we were exhausted by the time we returned to our resort.


----------



## yulilin3

old feller said:


> Do you really have to show an ID to get alcoholic drinks at the dessert party.....I'm 55 and I rather not carry a wallet to the parks


Unless you look like an 18 year old  I've never been asked for i.d.


----------



## capegirl

old feller said:


> Do you really have to show an ID to get alcoholic drinks at the dessert party.....I'm 55 and I rather not carry a wallet to the parks



Last night, I was not asked for an ID, nor was my DD, but we did have IDs on us.  I would not take a chance, bring your ID...you never know.


----------



## capegirl

old feller said:


> The tall people in front of you were with those folks in the wheelchairs I assume?



Correct, they were with the wheelchair people.


----------



## yulilin3

capegirl said:


> Correct, they were with the wheelchair people.


That's not right.  They should've been behind the wheel chair not taking spots from kids


----------



## MissErikaRae

Really hope they extend the Fireworks/Desert Party by at least 1 week! We are going to DHS on 9/25


----------



## Missyrose

flea1267 said:


> Just need a gut check...and some advice..our next trip is planned for April 2018 (after son graduates from Fire Academy) - realistically do you think Star Wars Land will be done?  Just wondering what the experts here think?  I've tried googling and can't find any answers...just wondering what ya'll thought.  Thanks



Less than zero chance it's open at DHS. 



michelepa said:


> This is dissappointing to hear regarding obstructions in party viewing area. From other dessert posters i was under the impression that the view was unobstructed by any buildings/towers. I also was under the impression that noone would be standing directly in front of the dessert party group. I thought there was a walkway then a roped area for party children in front of the roped area for party adults. Has that changed?  I'm basically paying this $$$$ so we can see everything.  It gauls me we have to pay more in the first place because Disney plans things without their guests in mind



The metal towers are part of the stage in front of the Chinese Theater, there's not much Disney can do about that. Given that they're metal structures, they're actually pretty unobtrusive. And it's not something that is only in the view of the dessert party area, they're on both sides.



Mousefan mom said:


> We really considered this, but when I found out there was no seating, that put the end on it for me.  I just know how miserably tired one's legs feel after a day in the parks.



We just did the dessert party on Friday night (loved it, had a blast) and we ended up sitting on the carpeted floor in Launch Bay for a while, then grabbed a couple of benches over near the Frozen Nutella side of the room for about 20 minutes before heading out to the viewing area.


----------



## Iowamomof4

It's looking like we'll have to cut the dessert party for the sake of adding a couple nights (not a bad trade-off, imo!). If we want that coveted spot just in front of (or behind, depending on how you look at it) the taped-off walkway and right next to the dessert party ropes, how long before the fireworks should we plan to be there? I'm figuring we'll go get our own snacks at Sweet Spells and then sit and eat while we wait. We can have our own make-shift dessert party! <crying inside, but it'll be okay, right?>


----------



## Missyrose

Iowamomof4 said:


> It's looking like we'll have to cut the dessert party for the sake of adding a couple nights (not a bad trade-off, imo!). If we want that coveted spot just in front of (or behind, depending on how you look at it) the taped-off walkway and right next to the dessert party ropes, how long before the fireworks should we plan to be there? I'm figuring we'll go get our own snacks at Sweet Spells and then sit and eat while we wait. We can have our own make-shift dessert party! <crying inside, but it'll be okay, right?>


At 9:20, CMs come around and ask everyone who's sprawled out and seated to stand and move forward. It creates way more room than you'd realize. We headed for DHS soon after our arrival Thursday night and we got to the park at about 9:15, once everyone pushed forward, we had no problems getting a spot at the back of the section between the stage and the walkway in front of the preferred viewing area.


----------



## SBWB48

MissErikaRae said:


> Really hope they extend the Fireworks/Desert Party by at least 1 week! We are going to DHS on 9/25



Same! We are going 9/26, and it's so frustrating to only be able to sit and watch the rest of Sept being open to book...


----------



## CindyT

Thank you so much for the information in this thread. We are going to WDW in late September so I thought we were out of luck for this event. Happily I checked your post today and was able to book. Love this site and all of the helpful people!!


----------



## MouseEars4Ever

colleen0928 said:


> Is this typical?  I thought there was a section specifically for kids up front?  We are booked for the dessert party and I  assumed all  kids could enter the "kids section", not that they would need to be invited in?
> 
> But if it is, in fact, an area primarily reserved for those in wheelchairs/ECVs maybe the number of kids allowed in is dependent on the space available.
> 
> This has me second guessing our reservation.  I like desserts as much as the next girl but my primary goal was a good view for my kids...



We were there last week with our two kids and you indeed have to wait for a CM to invite the kids into the front area.  They wait to make sure that there is enough room to accommodate any wheelchairs/scooters first. If there is availabilty, they will then invite any children in to the area.  Since we weren't close to the front, an extremely nice family let me know that our kids could move up if they wanted to do so.

My ds said he could see the entire show from that spot.  The rest of us that were left in the back had difficulty seeing through some tree branches and tall heads.  I booked the party strictly for the viewing area.  Not sure I would book it again...


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> It's looking like we'll have to cut the dessert party for the sake of adding a couple nights (not a bad trade-off, imo!). If we want that coveted spot just in front of (or behind, depending on how you look at it) the taped-off walkway and right next to the dessert party ropes, how long before the fireworks should we plan to be there? I'm figuring we'll go get our own snacks at Sweet Spells and then sit and eat while we wait. We can have our own make-shift dessert party! <crying inside, but it'll be okay, right?>


On Saturday the entire front row of the taped area was full by 8:15pm


----------



## Klinger13

MouseEars4Ever said:


> The rest of us that were left in the back had difficulty seeing through some tree branches and tall heads.  I booked the party strictly for the viewing area.  Not sure I would book it again...


I'm really debating dropping our reservation for the dessert party. After seeing a few reviews/posts like yours and the latest pics of the reserved viewing area by @yulilin3 I'm really not sure about it. I know DD5 will not want to sit without us & it's a lot of $$ spent to still have to watch through obstacles. I'm glad people keep posting their experiences to help others decide on this!


----------



## yulilin3

Klinger13 said:


> I'm really debating dropping our reservation for the dessert party. After seeing a few reviews/posts like yours and the latest pics of the reserved viewing area by @yulilin3 I'm really not sure about it. I know DD5 will not want to sit without us & it's a lot of $$ spent to still have to watch through obstacles. I'm glad people keep posting their experiences to help others decide on this!


You can always get the same view by getting a spot at least an hour to an hour and a half before


----------



## yulilin3

Since I'm doing the dessert party tonight,  @Princess Michele   I'll make sure to grab pics and maybe video of the view from the location


----------



## colleen0928

MouseEars4Ever said:


> We were there last week with our two kids and you indeed have to wait for a CM to invite the kids into the front area.  They wait to make sure that there is enough room to accommodate any wheelchairs/scooters first. If there is availabilty, they will then invite any children in to the area.  Since we weren't close to the front, an extremely nice family let me know that our kids could move up if they wanted to do so.
> 
> My ds said he could see the entire show from that spot.  The rest of us that were left in the back had difficulty seeing through some tree branches and tall heads.  I booked the party strictly for the viewing area.  Not sure I would book it again...



Thank you for sharing your experience!  I was hoping for some better news, but forewarned is forearmed, I guess.  I am glad I read it here first, I would have been really disappointed to show up with my previous expectations and having spent almost $300 for my family to potentially be no better off.

My first inclination once I heard how limited good viewing spots were for this show was to just skip it...my family has never seen Fsntasmic and I thought it would probably be a lot easier to have a good experience with that show's set up(i.e. Seating) than jockeying for position in the heat trying to catch SWaGS.   Then I read about the dessert party and it seemed like a slam dunk, so I was ok switching plans when it became available.  

Looks like it is back to the drawing board for a pros/cons list.  Any more info people can share is much appreciated!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

@yulilin3 I'm bringing my children to the SW dessert party. Curious. If we want to be just behind the front roped off area (right behind where wheelchairs are) what time would you suggest we get there for fireworks that start at 8:45. We dont mind coming out far in advance to ensure our children can see, even more so our youngest who is 2. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> @yulilin3 I'm bringing my children to the SW dessert party. Curious. If we want to be just behind the front roped off area (right behind where wheelchairs are) what time would you suggest we get there for fireworks that start at 8:45. We dont mind coming out far in advance to ensure our children can see, even more so our youngest who is 2. Thanks!!


They walk the group out 15 minutes before so you can come out 30 to 20 minutes out


----------



## capegirl

yulilin3 said:


> That's not right.  They should've been behind the wheel chair not taking spots from kids



I had no idea about this. I did think it was a little strange that all of these additional adults were in that viewing area. I suppose the CM should have taken care of it, but the only concern last night seemed to be moving the 'littles' as she referred to the young children, into the wheelchair area, but she was aware that there were several children standing by the rope who were struggling to see. Here's the thing...from where I was standing, I only saw two children move into the wheelchair area, most of the children who were invited were too afraid to leave their parents because they were too young.


----------



## yulilin3

Update 9:15  in the roped off area, the first row by the rope is taken.  CM  just came by to say that  kids can go in the small reserved area.  
Rest of dessert party hasn't arrived yet


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

So are all these wheelchairs/scooters people who also paid for the dessert party, or is this used as a handicap viewing area first, and then filled in with people who attended the dessert party?


----------



## DVC4US

Klinger13 said:


> I'm really debating dropping our reservation for the dessert party. After seeing a few reviews/posts like yours and the latest pics of the reserved viewing area by @yulilin3 I'm really not sure about it. I know DD5 will not want to sit without us & it's a lot of $$ spent to still have to watch through obstacles. I'm glad people keep posting their experiences to help others decide on this!



Even if you are standing on the front row by the stage(non dessert party area) you will still have to look through some obstacles.  See @yulilin3 's pictures in post 10085 on page 505.  Pretty much anywhere you stand center stage you will have to look through palm trees and the metal towers for the screens for the stage show.  You will need to grab one of these spot about 1 1/2 to 2 hours before the show and the only thing you will alleviate is having someone taller than you stand in front of you.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

I have to say I just wish they'd release the December dates.  (It is so frustrating that they want us to book meals/ADR's 180 days out but can't quite manage to schedule fireworks/dessert parties/fireworks, etc.... that far in advance.  )  I get for stuff like the ROL stuff at AK where it's not been officially released but the SW Dessert Party and Illuminations dessert party.... c'mon that should be a no-brainer.    (Especially with no Osbourne Lights this year.... DHS needs the dessert party/fireworks schedule as some sort of anchor for the park hours.)


----------



## yulilin3

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> So are all these wheelchairs/scooters people who also paid for the dessert party, or is this used as a handicap viewing area first, and then filled in with people who attended the dessert party?


No the w/c are just party goers
Tonight there were 2 w/c and two standing adults. The rest were kids. 
I took pics and a short video,  one of the standing adults was in front of me,  so you guys can have an idea


----------



## kathyfog

So, parents with small children can't stand with the kids but people with a wheelchair/scooter can stay with their family?  Doesn't seem right


----------



## WizD

Well...now I'm a bit worried.  I'm super short, my sis is short, and we have a child in our party.  I'll wait for yulilin's video and a few more reports, but we may cancel if the view is blocked up front.


----------



## yulilin3

WizD said:


> Well...now I'm a bit worried.  I'm super short, my sis is short, and we have a child in our party.  I'll wait for yulilin's video and a few more reports, but we may cancel if the view is blocked up front.


I'm 5'2" and I had a great view tonight  apart from that one tall guy in front of me
The thing with this show is that you will not have a 100% unobstructed view. There are the rigging from the stage,  trees,  light posts
I still believe that,  if you don't want to wait for an hour or more for a front of the taped spot,  the dessert party is the best option.
Just by leaving the party 30 minutes before the fireworks instead of waiting for 15 minutes before,  you will have a better view.
I'll upload the pics and video tomorrow


----------



## CounselorX

So I am booked for 9/5. The party starts at 7:30 and the Star Wars show starts at 8:45. What is the latest that we should get to the party? I booked this mainly to get a somewhat good spot without having to stand in one spot for 60 to 90 minutes. However, we'd also rather not spend an hour and 15 minutes at the party. Would it be practical for us to arrive at the party at say, 8:00, or is it mandatory that we arrive at 7:30?


----------



## disneygrandma

It was my understanding that everyone at the dessert party was walked out as a group 15 mins before show time.  That seemed the fair way to do it so no one had a huge advantage over the others.  But now you're saying that people can come out on their own much earlier?  That doesn't seem right because people will start grabbing their spots earlier and earlier until pretty soon you won't even be able to eat anything at the dessert party unless you're OK with being the furthest back at the show.  Where's the value in that?

The same with ECV's.....those people will want to leave the dessert party early in order to get a front spot, or even a spot to see at all.  We'll have a group of 11 that will consist of 1 ECV and a Rollator (I can't stand for any amount of time) or a 2nd ECV, as well as 4 young/short grand children.  The remaining 5 of our group are taller, but I'm hoping we all will have a good view of the show.
We're going in October and I've been checking several times a day hoping that the fireworks show and dessert party would be extended.  After reading Josh's review on easywdw, it seemed like the dessert party was a sure thing for good viewing of the show.  Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Sorry if this has been asked an answered, I'm in a hurry this morning.  Our usual spot for Star Wars fireworks over the summer was next to Starbucks.  Will this work for the new incarnation of the SW show?


----------



## Missyrose

WizD said:


> Well...now I'm a bit worried.  I'm super short, my sis is short, and we have a child in our party.  I'll wait for yulilin's video and a few more reports, but we may cancel if the view is blocked up front.



I'm 5-3 and had no problems seeing from the dessert party area. I wasn't even up front, either. Things in the show aren't eye-level, they're projected upwards.



disneygrandma said:


> It was my understanding that everyone at the dessert party was walked out as a group 15 mins before show time.  That seemed the fair way to do it so no one had a huge advantage over the others.  But now you're saying that people can come out on their own much earlier?  That doesn't seem right because people will start grabbing their spots earlier and earlier until pretty soon you won't even be able to eat anything at the dessert party unless you're OK with being the furthest back at the show.  Where's the value in that?
> 
> The same with ECV's.....those people will want to leave the dessert party early in order to get a front spot, or even a spot to see at all.  We'll have a group of 11 that will consist of 1 ECV and a Rollator (I can't stand for any amount of time) or a 2nd ECV, as well as 4 young/short grand children.  The remaining 5 of our group are taller, but I'm hoping we all will have a good view of the show.
> We're going in October and I've been checking several times a day hoping that the fireworks show and dessert party would be extended.  After reading Josh's review on easywdw, it seemed like the dessert party was a sure thing for good viewing of the show.  Now I don't know what to do.



We headed out to the dessert part viewing area on our own at about 9:10 so my husband could set up his tripod/camera in front of the light post (so he wouldn't block anyone's view.) There wasn't anyone out there yet. I stood next to him (so about halfway back in the preferred viewing area and had no issues seeing. Like @yulilin3 said, there's no such thing as a completely unobstructed view for this show, but the preferred area is as close as you will get.



evilqueenmindy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked an answered, I'm in a hurry this morning.  Our usual spot for Star Wars fireworks over the summer was next to Starbucks.  Will this work for the new incarnation of the SW show?



Nope, you're going to want to be further up toward the Chinese Theater, otherwise the trees and projection towers will seriously hamper your view.


----------



## figmentfan423

yulilin3 said:


> Unless you look like an 18 year old  I've never been asked for i.d.


My ds was 18 on our last trip and a few jokers carded me. I always have it because you never know


----------



## LvsTnk

DD who is 27 got carded twice on Sunday night at the party and I have been carded and I'm 54 I would def bring ID.


----------



## missthatgator

old feller said:


> Do you really have to show an ID to get alcoholic drinks at the dessert party.....I'm 55 and I rather not carry a wallet to the parks



Like others have said, you really never know, depends on who's serving you. 90% of the time we don't get carded (I'm 30 and DH is 33), but we once even had a server at Boma who would't accept our Canadian driver's licences and demand to see our passports (which is the official policy on foreign driver's licences but I've never been asked for my passport any other time).


Edited to add that the SWW dessert party was in the 10% of times when we were asked for ID


----------



## yulilin3

CounselorX said:


> So I am booked for 9/5. The party starts at 7:30 and the Star Wars show starts at 8:45. What is the latest that we should get to the party? I booked this mainly to get a somewhat good spot without having to stand in one spot for 60 to 90 minutes. However, we'd also rather not spend an hour and 15 minutes at the party. Would it be practical for us to arrive at the party at say, 8:00, or is it mandatory that we arrive at 7:30?


The party has been starting 15 min. prior to when they tell you to be there. For your date they say it starts at 7:30pm, it will probably start at 7:15pm. The amount of time you spend inside the party is up to you. You can come and go as you please. 



disneygrandma said:


> It was my understanding that everyone at the dessert party was walked out as a group 15 mins before show time.  That seemed the fair way to do it so no one had a huge advantage over the others.  But now you're saying that people can come out on their own much earlier?  That doesn't seem right because people will start grabbing their spots earlier and earlier until pretty soon you won't even be able to eat anything at the dessert party unless you're OK with being the furthest back at the show.  Where's the value in that?
> 
> The same with ECV's.....those people will want to leave the dessert party early in order to get a front spot, or even a spot to see at all.  We'll have a group of 11 that will consist of 1 ECV and a Rollator (I can't stand for any amount of time) or a 2nd ECV, as well as 4 young/short grand children.  The remaining 5 of our group are taller, but I'm hoping we all will have a good view of the show.
> We're going in October and I've been checking several times a day hoping that the fireworks show and dessert party would be extended.  After reading Josh's review on easywdw, it seemed like the dessert party was a sure thing for good viewing of the show.  Now I don't know what to do.


You can leave the dessert party (launch Bay) area anytime you want to grab your spot at the viewing area. Wheel chairs and EVC have a roped off area in the front that they can use and by numerous accounts, the family members can use as well. I'm posting pics and a short video below to show last night's experience. 



evilqueenmindy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked an answered, I'm in a hurry this morning.  Our usual spot for Star Wars fireworks over the summer was next to Starbucks.  Will this work for the new incarnation of the SW show?


You won't see the fireworks or most of the projections from the Starbucks side of Hollywood Blvd.
First post has a couple of reviews, including Josh's review on where are the best places to see this show


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, here'a a very short video. I kept it short to not give too much away for those that don't want spoilers but also want to see how it looks like from the dessert party area. We arrived in this spot at 9:06pm for the 9:30pm fireworks. Had a clear view until everyone else got escorted out from the party and a wheel chair party had this very tall gentleman that stood in front of me. Even with that I had the clearest view of the whole show. I kept the camera eye level (like I've said I'm 5'2") Again, recording this show to show you the views is very difficult because it's so wide and that's why I moved the camera side to side so you can see how it looks when you are there.
<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...deos/10210219243023295/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## CJK

Thanks for the update, @yulilin3 Did you notice any changes in the dessert party itself from your last experience?


----------



## yulilin3

Pics from yesterday
8pm, front general seating taped off area is taken




9:10pm dessert party area, before everyone else came out, there were people already there. We managed to get a spot by the ropes








the empty space before everyone got there




My view before the tall man arrived 




My view after the tall man arrived




a couple of shots from the show


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks for the update, @yulilin3 Did you notice any changes in the dessert party itself from your last experience?


My last experience was when it was outside so I saw the changes in the offerings (flat bread replaced biscuits, brownie replaced darth maul eclair) and instead of 2 bar tender stands there's only one. But I didn't notice any huge lines for it. Other than that pretty much the same. Last night people were actually using the tables set up outside in the little courtyard, which surprised me. The cantina tables were also used.


----------



## yulilin3

Just a quick tip:
I see a lot of people that need a chair, you can go anywhere inside Launch Bay, or even outside if you choose, and take your food. In the game room of launch bay there are about 5 benches against walls that you could sit on if you really want to sit.


----------



## TyRy

yulilin3 said:


> My view before the tall man arrived



Question - is that general seating in front of the ropes for the dessert party?  Seems like it's almost ten deep before getting to the dessert party rope off....or am I totally misunderstanding?


----------



## yulilin3

TyRy said:


> Question - is that general seating in front of the ropes for the dessert party?  Seems like it's almost ten deep before getting to the dessert party rope off....or am I totally misunderstanding?


 there's a walkway between the dessert party viewing area and general seating, so it acts like a buffer. During the show CM keep this area clear and people have to keep walking, they cannot stand directly in front of the dessert party viewing area
In the pictures above you can see the walkway in the 8pm pic


----------



## old feller

yulilin3 said:


> Pics from yesterday
> 8pm, front general seating taped off area is taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:10pm dessert party area, before everyone else came out, there were people already there. We managed to get a spot by the ropes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the empty space before everyone got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My view before the tall man arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My view after the tall man arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of shots from the show


Seems not so well thought out as a whole.....also,like op said family members can stay with their wheelchair members but children cannot stand with their parents?????


----------



## Iowamomof4

old feller said:


> Seems not so well thought out as a whole.....also,like op said family members can stay with their wheelchair members but children cannot stand with their parents?????



Somehow I don't see this working out in the long run. I'm betting they eliminate the front section and just lump everyone back together again eventually.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Somehow I don't see this working out in the long run. I'm betting they eliminate the front section and just lump everyone back together again eventually.


They have always have and will always have a wheel chair section for the dessert party,  
I also think they'll have a general seating section for wheel chair as well,  it is definitely needed


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

old feller said:


> Seems not so well thought out as a whole.....also,like op said family members can stay with their wheelchair members but children cannot stand with their parents?????



Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've read, I believe there is only a handicapped section, not a kids section. If there is space available in that handicapped section kids are being afforded the opportunity to sit there for a better view.


----------



## old feller

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've read, I believe there is only a handicapped section, not a kids section. If there is space available in that handicapped section kids are being afforded the opportunity to sit there for a better view.


That makes more sense


----------



## yulilin3

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've read, I believe there is only a handicapped section, not a kids section. If there is space available in that handicapped section kids are being afforded the opportunity to sit there for a better view.


Wheel chair are given priority in the section.  From personal experience,  last night,  cm in the viewing area told families that kids could go in the section even before the 2 wheel chairs came out.  Maybe he knew how many were there. I cannot think of a night when the entire area is filed with wheel chairs.  It's a large area.  Last night it wasn't filed at all,  not even with kids.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> They have always have and will always have a wheel chair section for the dessert party,
> I also think they'll have a general seating section for wheel chair as well,  it is definitely needed



My apologies. I didn't realize there had always been a wheelchair section, though I guess that's what the shorter tables at the front were for before they changed things.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> My apologies. I didn't realize there had always been a wheelchair section, though I guess that's what the shorter tables at the front were for before they changed things.


Yes, they have to offer it.


----------



## jekjones1558

Thanks to those who have posted info regarding handicapped viewing at the dessert party.  I was ready to give up hope of my disabled DH being able to see the show!


----------



## rteetz

ITALIANNYC said:


> So I have to be honest. I just watched the new Star wars fireworks show on youtube and I thought it was horrible. I recently went to HS in May and saw the old one, symphony in the stars, and wow it was the best show I have ever seen anywhere. It was a pure fireworks spectacular. After watching the youtube video of the new one I was so disappointed. They scaled back so much on the fireworks and made it more about the show on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The one I saw )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The new one they have now )
> 
> Its like night and day. Very disappointed with Disney on this. I assume they didn't wanna spend the money on all those fireworks. The new one takes away from what made the old one great. I just am glad I got to experience the old one. That was the best show they have ever done.
> 
> If you have never seen video of the show before the new one, you gotta check it out above


The new show isn't sold as a fireworks show its sold as a spectacular with projections and fireworks, they tell you that from the get go. The launch site for the fireworks did move and is closer to AK which is not good for the animals at night. Disney also has 7.1 surround sound in this show which has never been done before.


----------



## nicolebridget22

We'll be at HS on 9/27...how am I to know if there will be Star Wars fireworks?  Also...the march of the Storm Troopers (or whatever it's called), when and where does this take place?  Sorry to sound like such a newb but, well, I don't know why this info isn't widely available?  DH is a Star Wars fan and I'd like to be able to plan for him to see these things.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## CJK

Do you still have to request a Mickey ice cream bar or are they now part of the buffet?


----------



## yulilin3

nicolebridget22 said:


> We'll be at HS on 9/27...how am I to know if there will be Star Wars fireworks?  Also...the march of the Storm Troopers (or whatever it's called), when and where does this take place?  Sorry to sound like such a newb but, well, I don't know why this info isn't widely available?  DH is a Star Wars fan and I'd like to be able to plan for him to see these things.  Thanks in advance!


They have been updating the data of the shows,  for your dates,  I expect the schedule to be or in the next couple of days
I keep the first page of this thread with all updated info, you can see information on the March there. It's basically Phasmaand First order troopers marching out, they do a short drill and go back in



CJK said:


> Do you still have to request a Mickey ice cream bar or are they now part of the buffet?


I forgot to check on that,  I did see people with mickey bars.  Maybe @Princess Michele knows


----------



## MouseEars4Ever

CJK said:


> Do you still have to request a Mickey ice cream bar or are they now part of the buffet?



Behind the table that has the Nutella dessert (which is delicious!), there is an ice cream cart that has the Mickey bars and another ice cream option.  I'm sorry to say I forgot what the other option was though...


----------



## LvsTnk

MouseEars4Ever said:


> Behind the table that has the Nutella dessert (which is delicious!), there is an ice cream cart that has the Mickey bars and another ice cream option.  I'm sorry to say I forgot what the other option was though...



It was a raspberry fruit bar the other night.


----------



## cseca

For the 9:30 show here's what we did:
7:30 checked in and get our wristbands
8:00 went to dessert area (there were already people in there so maybe they opened a couple minutes before we got there)
9:00 Walked over to roped area. They said that we keep our kids in the stroller in the general area.
They handed our Chewie steins and a plastic bag to hold them. And once the big group comes in, they prioritized the wheelchairs and scooters then they let us move the kids into the front area without the strollers. They made sure that our kids stayed in front of us. I think the crowd was small today. There weren't many kids in the front area.

Overall we thought it was pretty good. Although there was a really tall man holding a small child in the kids/wheelchair section who decided to stand up when the show started. Unfortunately I had to be the bad guy who asked him to please sit down since he pretty much covered our view of the Chinese theater.

Oh I forgot to add, during our dessert party portion we watched the lines for Chewie and Kylo went from 30min down to 5min. So we were able to run in and out of both character spots within about 7 mins... Total. Not sure if that's normal but we were glad to completely skipped the 30min wait prior.
Also just an interesting point to add, WDW Chewie and Kylo do not talk... We did a M&G at DL and both characters were "talking" . So we were quite surprised that the ones we met here did not "talk".


----------



## capegirl

I have the feeling that everyone's viewing experience will be somewhat different, and unpredictable from night to night.  You could get lucky and have a great view, *it will all depend on the situation within the wheelchair area. *I think the setting for the of the DHS fireworks contributed to the issues think Disney could make


yulilin3 said:


> I'm 5'2" and I had a great view tonight  apart from that one tall guy in front of me
> The thing with this show is that you will not have a 100% unobstructed view. There are the rigging from the stage,  trees,  light posts
> I still believe that,  if you don't want to wait for an hour or more for a front of the taped spot,  the dessert party is the best option.
> Just by leaving the party 30 minutes before the fireworks instead of waiting for 15 minutes before,  you will have a better view.
> I'll upload the pics and video tomorrow



I definitely think your viewing experience will depend on the situation in the wheelchair section.
I would have to agree that although there are issues with the view, it is still much better than than the alternative. I have had so many frustrating moments over the years trying to hold onto a spot for parades and fireworks, I
think it was money well spent to avoid the drama. We did not leave the party early, but on our night it would not have made a difference since we were able to stand directly behind the rope when we arrived. Our viewing issues revolved around those standing in the wheelchair section. 
I knew we could leave the dessert party early to claim a spot, but I have to point out that if you have any young Star Wars fans with you, being escorted to the viewing area by the Stormtroopers was one of the highlights of the evening for my 9 year old DGS; he is still taking about this moment when he was marching through the crowd behind the Stormtroopers holding his lightsaber, so this is something to consider.


----------



## yulilin3

capegirl said:


> I have the feeling that everyone's viewing experience will be somewhat different, and unpredictable from night to night.  You could get lucky and have a great view, *it will all depend on the situation within the wheelchair area. *I think the setting for the of the DHS fireworks contributed to the issues think Disney could make
> 
> 
> I definitely think your viewing experience will depend on the situation in the wheelchair section.
> I would have to agree that although there are issues with the view, it is still much better than than the alternative. I have had so many frustrating moments over the years trying to hold onto a spot for parades and fireworks, I
> think it was money well spent to avoid the drama. We did not leave the party early, but on our night it would not have made a difference since we were able to stand directly behind the rope when we arrived. Our viewing issues revolved around those standing in the wheelchair section.
> I knew we could leave the dessert party early to claim a spot, but I have to point out that if you have any young Star Wars fans with you, being escorted to the viewing area by the Stormtroopers was one of the highlights of the evening for my 9 year old DGS; he is still taking about this moment when he was marching through the crowd behind the Stormtroopers holding his lightsaber, so this is something to consider.


I couldn't agree more.
This projection show is very well done, has amazing effects and it's completely immersive, but DHS doesn't have the best facilities for it.
Unlike Celebrate the Magic at MK, there's no elevated, obstruction free building on where to project so there really isn't anywhere with a 100% obstruction free view, no matter how early you grab a spot.
The dessert party offers the luxury of not holding a spot for an hour and a half and still gives you a better viewing that most other areas


----------



## CJK

Do the Jedi Training Academy show times vary much? MDE is only showing show times through Aug. 13th. Should we expect the same show times for late August too? I compared show times for today, compared to the 13th of August and they appear to be identical.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Do the Jedi Training Academy show times vary much? MDE is only showing show times through Aug. 13th. Should we expect the same show times for late August too? I compared show times for today, compared to the 13th of August and they appear to be identical.


they should stay the same.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Curious about when the firework show is over. Do they take the party ropes down to disperse the crowd easier or do they stay up. I hate the surge of the rushing crowd after late shows and would love to be able to stay in the roped off section out of the crowd till it dispersed some. Is this possible? Probably silly to some but if so that increases the party "value" to me even if my view is less than perfect.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

capegirl said:


> I knew we could leave the dessert party early to claim a spot, but I have to point out that if you have any young Star Wars fans with you, being escorted to the viewing area by the Stormtroopers was one of the highlights of the evening for my 9 year old DGS; he is still taking about this moment when he was marching through the crowd behind the Stormtroopers holding his lightsaber, so this is something to consider.



Do you need to line up somewhere a bit early or be positioned somewhere in particular to be towards the front of the big group? I can't imagine being towards the back of a line 140 people long and having any idea who is leading it. The Stormtrooper leading "sounds" awesome but I can't help but wonder how the 100 people in the back "experience" the fact that there are Stormtroopers at the front.


----------



## EmmyKay

Where does the Jawa trading take place?  Inside the launch bay?  Do you have to wait on line for them or do they just wander around?


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Curious about when the firework show is over. Do they take the party ropes down to disperse the crowd easier or do they stay up. I hate the surge of the rushing crowd after late shows and would love to be able to stay in the roped off section out of the crowd till it dispersed some. Is this possible? Probably silly to some but if so that increases the party "value" to me even if my view is less than perfect.


Have not done this particular one yet, but have done other dessert parties in HS and we were able to remain inside the ropes while the crowd dispersed. It was actually quite nice!


----------



## may12th

CJK said:


> Do the Jedi Training Academy show times vary much? MDE is only showing show times through Aug. 13th. Should we expect the same show times for late August too? I compared show times for today, compared to the 13th of August and they appear to be identical.





We are going in October and I was wondering the same thing. Hoping that didn't mean they would not be doing Jedi Training during that time.


----------



## Cluelyss

EmmyKay said:


> Where does the Jawa trading take place?  Inside the launch bay?  Do you have to wait on line for them or do they just wander around?


Yes, inside Launch Bay. They just roam but often a small line or crowd will form around them.


----------



## Lisa F

Is there a bathroom in/near the Launch Bay?  My child is notorious for the ill-timed "i have to pee."  Or do I have to have the "I DON'T HAVE TO GO" "JUST TRY AND GET OUT WHATEVER IS IN THERE" battle before the dessert party?   He is on the spectrum and very literal - apparently "have to go" means "about to burst."  :-/  He is a lot more amenable to "trying even if I don't have to go" lately but... just trying to plan ahead


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Will Kylo Ren sign autographs??


----------



## LvsTnk

The bathroom is right at the entrance to launch bay and you can come and go as you please out of the party. My son has that problem as well and it worked well. 

Kylo did not sign nor did Chewie but Chewie has a special card he gives out sometimes.


----------



## TyRy

yulilin3 said:


> there's a walkway between the dessert party viewing area and general seating, so it acts like a buffer. During the show CM keep this area clear and people have to keep walking, they cannot stand directly in front of the dessert party viewing area
> In the pictures above you can see the walkway in the 8pm pic



Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Curious about when the firework show is over. Do they take the party ropes down to disperse the crowd easier or do they stay up. I hate the surge of the rushing crowd after late shows and would love to be able to stay in the roped off section out of the crowd till it dispersed some. Is this possible? Probably silly to some but if so that increases the party "value" to me even if my view is less than perfect.


They drop the back ropes but the front ropes stay up



EmmyKay said:


> Where does the Jawa trading take place?  Inside the launch bay?  Do you have to wait on line for them or do they just wander around?


They come out all day.  There's some videos on youtube if you want to see interactions



Lisa F said:


> Is there a bathroom in/near the Launch Bay?  My child is notorious for the ill-timed "i have to pee."  Or do I have to have the "I DON'T HAVE TO GO" "JUST TRY AND GET OUT WHATEVER IS IN THERE" battle before the dessert party?   He is on the spectrum and very literal - apparently "have to go" means "about to burst."  :-/  He is a lot more amenable to "trying even if I don't have to go" lately but... just trying to plan ahead


Right next door 



BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Will Kylo Ren sign autographs??


No, Chewie doesn't either


----------



## capegirl

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Do you need to line up somewhere a bit early or be positioned somewhere in particular to be towards the front of the big group? I can't imagine being towards the back of a line 140 people long and having any idea who is leading it. The Stormtrooper leading "sounds" awesome but I can't help but wonder how the 100 people in the back "experience" the fact that there are Stormtroopers at the front.



It will all depend on just how crowded the dessert party is on your night; expieriences will vary. We were at the beginning of the line of guests escorted by the Stormtroopers. We lined up near the area of the Kylo meet & greet. I kept checking with CMs as to when we would be escorted from Launch Bay to the viewing area. So yes, if you do not leave the party early, make sure you are at the front of the line to head out.


----------



## DVC4US

I have a reservation for the dessert party for 3 people on 8/1 that I am going to cancel.  It looks like this night is sold out so I thought I would post it here to see if anyone is looking for that night.  PM me if interested and we can hopefully coordinate.


----------



## figmentfan423

DVC4US said:


> I have a reservation for the dessert party for 3 people on 8/1 that I am going to cancel.  It looks like this night is sold out so I thought I would post it here to see if anyone is looking for that night.  PM me if interested and we can hopefully coordinate.


THNX and carp that's our Fantasmic(MM package) night and there's 4 of us. BTW why are you dropping it if you don't mind me asking


----------



## DVC4US

figmentfan423 said:


> THNX and carp that's our Fantasmic(MM package) night and there's 4 of us. BTW why are you dropping it if you don't mind me asking



Bummer!  I'm dropping it because I also have one on the 31st, which we are attending.  I booked both at the time because I didn't know which night would work for my daughter.  We did the dessert party in June(outside) but my youngest DD and her boyfriend were unable to attend - getting to take them on Sunday and I can't wait.


----------



## marsh0013

In your guys experience, do any spots open up at the dessert party closer to the date?  We just booked a last minute long weekend trip for my fiance's birthday Aug 19-22 and the night we need (Aug 20) is sold out, actually, all 3 nights we are there are sold out.  I'm checking constantly, hopefully I can catch a cancellation!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

marsh0013 said:


> In your guys experience, do any spots open up at the dessert party closer to the date?  We just booked a last minute long weekend trip for my fiance's birthday Aug 19-22 and the night we need (Aug 20) is sold out, actually, all 3 nights we are there are sold out.  I'm checking constantly, hopefully I can catch a cancellation!



I'm there the same weekend and am still looking for 1 spot for the 18th.  If I can get that, I will have 3 spots to cancel for the 20th.


----------



## yulilin3

marsh0013 said:


> In your guys experience, do any spots open up at the dessert party closer to the date?  We just booked a last minute long weekend trip for my fiance's birthday Aug 19-22 and the night we need (Aug 20) is sold out, actually, all 3 nights we are there are sold out.  I'm checking constantly, hopefully I can catch a cancellation!


it's harder now because the capacity of the party went down but with it having a 1 day cancellation policy you could get lucky. I haven't heard about a lot of people grabbing last minute reservations on this one, sorry. But keep checking, especially the days leading up to the date you want


----------



## marsh0013

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I'm there the same weekend and am still looking for 1 spot for the 18th.  If I can get that, I will have 3 spots to cancel for the 20th.





yulilin3 said:


> it's harder now because the capacity of the party went down but with it having a 1 day cancellation policy you could get lucky. I haven't heard about a lot of people grabbing last minute reservations on this one, sorry. But keep checking, especially the days leading up to the date you want



Thanks @Friendlyadvice2 I'll cross my fingers for you to get the 1 spot you need on the 18th.  And I'll just keep checking!


----------



## Vickie1016

Hi everyone!  First off - thank you to Yulilin3 for all of the info in this thread - it had helpful tremendously when planing our trip.  We just returned from 10 magical days & I wanted to report back and return the favor regarding some things from HS & Star Wars dessert party.  Our 2 HS days were 7/15 (Friday) and 7/17 (Sunday & dessert party night).  There are 3 in my immediate family but we were also traveling with another family of 4.

On 7/15 we had a PPO bkfst at Hollywood & Vine (DD10 stills loves this place and Jake...lol)  We arrived at the turnstiles by 7:30 as we wanted a specific time slot for Jedi Training.  There were lots of families at the turnstiles by 7:45 when we were let in to check in for the reservation.  We walked briskly (no running at all) directly to the Jedi Training sign up location & were the second family there.  We picked out slot then headed for bkfst (rode Toy Story standby 5 times that morning before our fast pass!!).  When we returned for Jedi Training, DD was given a bottle of water & sized for her robe.  She was "on the dots" closest to the rope.  Now - it was hot, heat index of 105.  I told her not to put the robe on until she was at the stage.  I stayed with her & DH went over to the location to secure a good spot to video tape the training.  DD fought Darth Vader.  Photopass took lots of cool pictures of the kids.  After the show, we took her directly into AC because she was so hot.  Please keep this in mind when picking your show times - the kids are in full sun the entire time wearing the robes.  

After Jedi Training we did other things around the park before we went to Launch Bay - really neat stuff inside!  Only waited about 20-25 minutes for Chewy (DD did not want to meet Kylo Ren). LOVED trading with the Jawas - bring shiny stuff!! We did stake out a spot for the stage show - again fully in the sun and hot!  But is was a really cool show.  Then we waited for the March of the First Order - we were right on the tape.  The Storm Troopers were amazing and come right up to the tape (it freaked out DD, but she held her ground...lol)  All in all a good HS day which we finished by watching Fantasmic show #1 with a fast pass.

On 7/17 HS had EMH so again we were at the turnstiles by 7:30 (all the way to the left, as they opened more lanes so DD was first through).  Again we walked briskly to the Jedi Training sign up and was the first family there.  We picked a later time slot (I think the 7:10 show).  Went to Launch Bay and again Chewy was about 20 minutes.  DD changed into a Rey costume this night for Jedi Training and the desert party (more on that in the next paragraph). Check in for training and the show did not change.  Big difference was the sun was not so hot!  

Now onto the dessert party.  Let me start by saying last two years we did attend the Frozen Dessert party. 

So we were told check in at the Launch Bay began at 8:00.  We got there at 7:30, checked in outside, got out bracelets and headed into see Chewy again (DD was fascinated by him - totally cool meet & greet).  At 8:00 we were let into the dessert party area.  High tables set up around the area, one bar location, one hot drink location, one dessert station that you can enter from both sides, one station where the frozen nutella was (OMG SO GOOD!!)  Storm troopers roamed the area and interacted with the kids.  DD was dressed as Rey and got a big interaction with them!  I liked the location being inside in the AC!  You had access to roam into the room where the Jawas were trading.

I have to say, I was not impressed with the drinks at all - way to sweet.  I was able to get a straight up Vodka, but it was not a great brand.  (At last year's Frozen dessert party, the drinks were much better and the quality of the liquor was better.)  We also were not big fans of the offerings this year compared to Frozen.  We did LOVE the nutella dessert and the addition of the pita and black bean dip was a positive.  We did not ask for or look for Mickey Bars because we all kept eating the nutella (basically the only things we ate along with the black bean dip). 

After reading on this tread about the new viewing area, we decided to leave the dessert area by 9:00 to get a spot at the ropes so DD can have an unobstructed view.  This worked out well and there were several others dads waiting there as well for their families.  At this party, there were no wheelchairs or scooters so that left that area open.  At no time did CM ask kids to come forward to stand in that space, it was left open the full show.  CM did have a table set up with waters for the party guests and a table with the Chewy steins (which we collected upon entering the party area).         

THE SHOW WAS AWESOME!  I wish we had another night planned to see it a second time.

Now the important question  - was it worth the price?  I'm on the fence about this one -  $70 a person, DD is now a "Disney Adult" so she is full price (but hardly ate anything and obviously no drinks), the desserts were just ok, specialty drinks were not drinkable.  BUT we did not have to wait 2 hours in the heat for a good viewing area.  I'm not so sure I would pay the $$ again for this - I think they can offer more (like they did with the Frozen Dessert party)  Maybe a spot for the stage show & march or a fastpass for the meet & greets.         

Sorry this is so long, but I wanted to give as many details as I could remember.  This thread has helped so much when I was planing our trip, I wanted to contribute our experience as well.

Happy planing and hope everyone has  magical vacations!!


----------



## yulilin3

@Vickie1016 thanks for the review.  Is it ok if i link it to the first page?


----------



## SweetJulia23

Vickie1016 said:


> On 7/15 we had a PPO bkfst at Hollywood & Vine (DD10 stills loves this place and Jake...lol) We arrived at the turnstiles by 7:30 as we wanted a specific time slot for Jedi Training. There were lots of families at the turnstiles by 7:45 when we were let in to check in for the reservation. We walked briskly (no running at all) directly to the Jedi Training sign up location & were the second family there. We picked out slot then headed for bkfst (rode Toy Story standby 5 times that morning before our fast pass!!).



Thanks for the detailed explanation! Can you tell me more about Jedi Training sign ups? Do they let you sign up before everyone else if you have a reservation for breakfast? What time was regular park opening?


----------



## Vickie1016

yulilin3 said:


> @Vickie1016 thanks for the review.  Is it ok if i link it to the first page?



Sure - I hope it helps other parents!


----------



## Vickie1016

SweetJulia23 said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation! Can you tell me more about Jedi Training sign ups? Do they let you sign up before everyone else if you have a reservation for breakfast? What time was regular park opening?



Park opening this day was 9:00 am, our reservation was for 8:00.  All bkfst reservations families were let in about 7:45-7:50.  There were lots of families, but not too many heading to the Jedi Training sign up area.  We walked directly to the sign up area as we knew where it was located (from all the great info on this thread!)  

On the EMH morning (8:00 am opening), we got to the gate about 7:30, they let everyone in about 7:45 but held people by the stage area.  We walked on the left side of the street to the sign up area, signed DD up for the show, then got into the holding area with the rest of the people.  (It took no longer then 5 minutes that morning to sign her up as we were the 1st or 2nd family there).   

Each child that wants to sign up for Jedi Training must be present at time of sign up.  They ask your child's first name and last initial, which show time you would like and then they ask your child several basic questions (like can you preform on a stage, can you follow directions...)  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cynergy

Vickie1016 said:


> Park opening this day was 9:00 am, our reservation was for 8:00. All bkfst reservations families were let in about 7:45-7:50. There were lots of families, but not too many heading to the Jedi Training sign up area. We walked directly to the sign up area as we knew where it was located (from all the great info on this thread!)



Hopefully they stick with this. We have PPO at H&V for our HS day. Our plan is to have my wife check us in for the meal while I sign DD up for JTA.


----------



## SweetJulia23

Vickie1016 said:


> Park opening this day was 9:00 am, our reservation was for 8:00. All bkfst reservations families were let in about 7:45-7:50. There were lots of families, but not too many heading to the Jedi Training sign up area. We walked directly to the sign up area as we knew where it was located (from all the great info on this thread!)
> 
> On the EMH morning (8:00 am opening), we got to the gate about 7:30, they let everyone in about 7:45 but held people by the stage area. We walked on the left side of the street to the sign up area, signed DD up for the show, then got into the holding area with the rest of the people. (It took no longer then 5 minutes that morning to sign her up as we were the 1st or 2nd family there).
> 
> Each child that wants to sign up for Jedi Training must be present at time of sign up. They ask your child's first name and last initial, which show time you would like and then they ask your child several basic questions (like can you preform on a stage, can you follow directions...)



Thank you!! It does help. We did Jedi Training last year just by getting there before regular open. They let us in about 30 min early then held us another 15 minutes. We all walked over as a clump and it was a little rough. It didn't seem like the sign ups were even available before that so I was confused as to whether you could just sign up ahead of time if you got in early. I wonder if they just change the procedure randomly.


----------



## yulilin3

A bit off topic. RunDisney just posted that their 5K runs will now give out medals (metal) not just medallions (rubber) I think this is awesome news, I know a lot of people that are let down by the rubber medallion. Can't wait to see next years designs for the Dark Side Races here


----------



## CJK

Is there Star Wars themed face painting in DHS? I remember seeing face painting stations by Toy Story Mania and maybe near Star Tours. Is there Star Wars themed face painting available? If so, does anyone know about pricing?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Is there Star Wars themed face painting in DHS? I remember seeing face painting stations by Toy Story Mania and maybe near Star Tours. Is there Star Wars themed face painting available? If so, does anyone know about pricing?


The only one is Darth Maul, I forget the prices but I think it's around $15


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> The only one is Darth Maul, I forget the prices but I think it's around $15


Thanks so much!! Do you think it's available at all face painting locations in the park or just close to Star Tours?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

capegirl said:


> I have the feeling that everyone's viewing experience will be somewhat different, and unpredictable from night to night.  You could get lucky and have a great view, *it will all depend on the situation within the wheelchair area. *I think the setting for the of the DHS fireworks contributed to the issues think Disney could make
> 
> 
> I definitely think your viewing experience will depend on the situation in the wheelchair section.
> I would have to agree that although there are issues with the view, it is still much better than than the alternative. I have had so many frustrating moments over the years trying to hold onto a spot for parades and fireworks, I
> think it was money well spent to avoid the drama. We did not leave the party early, but on our night it would not have made a difference since we were able to stand directly behind the rope when we arrived. Our viewing issues revolved around those standing in the wheelchair section.
> I knew we could leave the dessert party early to claim a spot, but I have to point out that if you have any young Star Wars fans with you, being escorted to the viewing area by the Stormtroopers was one of the highlights of the evening for my 9 year old DGS; he is still taking about this moment when he was marching through the crowd behind the Stormtroopers holding his lightsaber, so this is something to consider.



I can't believe that they let companions (tall ones!!) stnad in the wheelchair section. That boggles my mind.


----------



## cseca

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I can't believe that they let companions (tall ones!!) stnad in the wheelchair section. That boggles my mind.


From our experience, they will fill the far right side of the wheelchair/kids section (when you're facing the Chinese theatre) and then fill the rest with the kids. So if you enter the area early don't crowd too close to the right but stay around the middle of the roped area so you don't get stuck behind adults accompanying wheelchairs.
Keep an eye on how many scooters/wheelchairs were there at the dessert party and plan your spot accordingly.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks so much!! Do you think it's available at all face painting locations in the park or just close to Star Tours?


I think there's only one location for face painting at dhs, the one by tsmm. The one by st was taken away.  Unless they brought it back this week



bilnsheldodisney said:


> I can't believe that they let companions (tall ones!!) stnad in the wheelchair section. That boggles my mind.


I'm sure that some people in wheel chairs need assistance from family members,  maybe not in all cases but for some,  that's why they might be allowing family to join the person in the wheel chair


----------



## yulilin3

cseca said:


> From our experience, they will fill the far right side of the wheelchair/kids section (when you're facing the Chinese theatre) and then fill the rest with the kids. So if you enter the area early don't crowd too close to the right but stay around the middle of the roped area so you don't get stuck behind adults accompanying wheelchairs.
> Keep an eye on how many scooters/wheelchairs were there at the dessert party and plan your spot accordingly.


From my personal experience the wheel chair that wad in front of me was in the middle of the area with kids on either side. Looking around the party before hand is a good idea


----------



## cseca

yulilin3 said:


> From my personal experience the wheel chair that wad in front of me was in the middle of the area with kids on either side. Looking around the party before hand is a good idea


Oh in that case ask the CM who is in charge of the area. He/she will be able to tell you where to park with/without small children to avoid the adults


----------



## GaryDis

Vickie1016 said:


> I have to say, I was not impressed with the drinks at all - way to sweet. I was able to get a straight up Vodka, but it was not a great brand. (At last year's Frozen dessert party, the drinks were much better and the quality of the liquor was better.)


Thanks for the detailed review.  Did you happen to note which brands of liquor were available?  Any whiskies?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure that some people in wheel chairs need assistance from family members,  maybe not in all cases but for some,  that's why they might be allowing family to join the person in the wheel chair



You are absolutely right, of course, I didn't really think about that - how selfish of me.  DH just said to me - "well I would want to be with you if you were in a wheelchair." he is tall, and is overly kind about not going in front of others to block views - most people probably don't even think about it.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> You are absolutely right, of course, I didn't really think about that - how selfish of me.  DH just said to me - "well I would want to be with you if you were in a wheelchair." he is tall, and is overly kind about not going in front of others to block views - most people probably don't even think about it.


Not selfish at all,  initially I didn't think about that either.


----------



## j2thomason

I was at the party tonight and it really felt crowded. It was kind of hard to maneuver around to get your food. We took our food into the game room so we could has some space. I loved the nutella and the bread pudding, but the other desserts weren't very good. The viewing area was great, but I was very glad we left early to get a spot along the rope. I'm 5'2" and my daughter is 5'. If we had waited until the storm troopers escorted the whole group we wouldn't have been able to see. Even though the food was mediocre and we aren't drinkers, it was worth it to me to have a good view, have a few snacks and get a Chewy Stein.


----------



## yulilin3

j2thomason said:


> I was at the party tonight and it really felt crowded. It was kind of hard to maneuver around to get your food. We took our food into the game room so we could has some space. I loved the nutella and the bread pudding, but the other desserts weren't very good. The viewing area was great, but I was very glad we left early to get a spot along the rope. I'm 5'2" and my daughter is 5'. If we had waited until the storm troopers escorted the whole group we wouldn't have been able to see. Even though the food was mediocre and we aren't drinkers, it was worth it to me to have a good view, have a few snacks and get a Chewy Stein.


Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## Iowamomof4

j2thomason said:


> I was at the party tonight and it really felt crowded. It was kind of hard to maneuver around to get your food. We took our food into the game room so we could has some space. I loved the nutella and the bread pudding, but the other desserts weren't very good. The viewing area was great, but I was very glad we left early to get a spot along the rope. I'm 5'2" and my daughter is 5'. If we had waited until the storm troopers escorted the whole group we wouldn't have been able to see. Even though the food was mediocre and we aren't drinkers, it was worth it to me to have a good view, have a few snacks and get a Chewy Stein.



I assume that means you didn't care for the bread pudding? That and the frozen nutella are the two desserts that most interest me. I know it's likely that we won't get to do the dessert party, but I keep it in the back of my mind just in case we happen to come across an extra $350.


----------



## capegirl

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I can't believe that they let companions (tall ones!!) stnad in the wheelchair section. That boggles my mind.


As PPs mentioned, there are some people in wheelchairs who do need assistance, and this is understandable. I suspect the tall individuals by the wheelchairs were probably oblivious to what was going on behind them as they were caught up in the moment. It is what it is. Anyhow, the location of this show contributes to the viewing problems. Everyone is packed into a rather small piece of Disney real estate. This show must be a logistical nightmare to pull off at DHS.


----------



## BDFmom

j2thomason said:


> I was at the party tonight and it really felt crowded. It was kind of hard to maneuver around to get your food. We took our food into the game room so we could has some space. I loved the nutella and the bread pudding, but the other desserts weren't very good. The viewing area was great, but I was very glad we left early to get a spot along the rope. I'm 5'2" and my daughter is 5'. If we had waited until the storm troopers escorted the whole group we wouldn't have been able to see. Even though the food was mediocre and we aren't drinkers, it was worth it to me to have a good view, have a few snacks and get a Chewy Stein.


How many people would you estimate were at the party?


----------



## j2thomason

BDFmom said:


> How many people would you estimate were at the party?


It was hard to estimate how many people were there because everyone is wandering around a lot. It just seemed very crowded in the food area in my opinion.


----------



## j2thomason

Iowamomof4 said:


> I assume that means you didn't care for the bread pudding? That and the frozen nutella are the two desserts that most interest me. I know it's likely that we won't get to do the dessert party, but I keep it in the back of my mind just in case we happen to come across an extra $350.


I really did like the nutella and bread pudding. Those were the only two food items I really enjoyed.


----------



## Vickie1016

GaryDis said:


> Thanks for the detailed review.  Did you happen to note which brands of liquor were available?  Any whiskies?



To be honest I don't remember the brands.  I do remember there were 4 choices - Vodka, Rum and two others.


----------



## yulilin3

Party capacity went up, again. Now it's 160


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> Thanks for the detailed review.  Did you happen to note which brands of liquor were available?  Any whiskies?


picture courtesy of easywdw


----------



## jekjones1558

How about wine or beer?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> Party capacity went up, again. Now it's 160



I've been checking frequently for our dates with no additional spots noted for the alleged increase to 140 or now to 160.  When was this alleged increased made available to book as I've not seen it reflected?  Is it possible the additional spots have been made available in the system yet?


----------



## yulilin3

jekjones1558 said:


> How about wine or beer?


the dessert party has never offered wine or beer


----------



## jekjones1558

yulilin3 said:


> the dessert party has never offered wine or beer


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## yulilin3

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I've been checking frequently for our dates with no additional spots noted for the alleged increase to 140 or now to 160.  When was this alleged increased made available to book as I've not seen it reflected?  Is it possible the additional spots have been made available in the system yet?


I am not sure when. Special Events posts their calendar on Fridays only, so every Friday I check and that's how I've been able to see the increase of capacity. Not sure if it's already in the system or not. Sorry


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> I am not sure when. Special Events posts their calendar on Fridays only, so every Friday I check and that's how I've been able to see the increase of capacity. Not sure if it's already in the system or not. Sorry



Thanks @yulilin3.  I'm just trying to get an idea if any spots will open up for booking.  I'm confident it hasn't been reflected during the last 2 weeks as I've been checking extremely frequently and many of the dates I've been checking have had 1 spot open for many days and then were subsequently sold out.  I guess, I'll keep checking!


----------



## yulilin3

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Thanks @yulilin3.  I'm just trying to get an idea if any spots will open up for booking.  I'm confident it hasn't been reflected during the last 2 weeks as I've been checking extremely frequently and many of the dates I've been checking have had 1 spot open for many days and then were subsequently sold out.  I guess, I'll keep checking!


Are your dates the August 20th and beyond? I see that the party shows sold out until the 29th and after that there are spots open.
I wonder if they will increase capacity then and not before...the calendar just has the same capacity on all dates.
I hope something opens up for you


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> Are your dates the August 20th and beyond? I see that the party shows sold out until the 29th and after that there are spots open.
> I wonder if they will increase capacity then and not before...the calendar just has the same capacity on all dates.
> I hope something opens up for you



Yes, been looking for the range 8/18 to 8/21 and have been seeing the same thing you just mentioned which is why I was asking to see if you knew when the capacity increases occurred.  My guess is the same as yours; that capacity won't increase until a certain date, which unfortunately seems to be after my dates.  I only need one spot for a child on the 18th; I have 2 adults booked already.  Maybe I can wear the Luke "in training" costume and dress her as Yoda to smuggle her in on my back.


----------



## HopperFan

j2thomason said:


> I was at the party tonight and it *really felt crowded.* It was kind of hard to maneuver around to get your food. We took our food into the game room so we could has some space. I loved the nutella and the bread pudding, but the *other desserts weren't very good*. The viewing area was great, but I was very glad we left early to get a spot along the rope. I'm 5'2" and my daughter is 5'. *If we had waited until the storm troopers escorted the whole group we wouldn't have been able to see*. Even though the food was mediocre and we aren't drinkers, it was worth it to me to have a good view, have a few snacks and get a Chewy Stein.





yulilin3 said:


> *Party capacity went up, again. Now it's 160*



Hmmmm, now debating if I should just cancel this.  Was already not happy to hear Launch Bay was open during the party and now we add more bodies (and maybe more by time I go if they think they can handle it), and now I have to leave the party early so we can have a spot at viewing area that we can actually view from.  Traveling alone with DS who is disabled, was hoping this would be less stressful and less crowded.  I may be better off getting to a spot early with snacks and sitting tight rather than stress him out.  

Loved the SWW Dessert Party portion of their packages ....... sounds like this has strayed too far from that offering.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> Hmmmm, now debating if I should just cancel this.  Was already not happy to hear Launch Bay was open during the party and now we add more bodies (and maybe more by time I go if they think they can handle it), and now I have to leave the party early so we can have a spot at viewing area that we can actually view from.  Traveling alone with DS who is disabled, was hoping this would be less stressful and less crowded.  I may be better off getting to a spot early with snacks and sitting tight rather than stress him out.
> 
> Loved the SWW Dessert Party portion of their packages ....... sounds like this has strayed too far from that offering.


If you decide to cancel please post here so maybe someone looking for your specific date has a chance to grab your reservation


----------



## Victoriasmom98

ok, this may sound stupid, and the show may not even be running next May, but can someone do an overhead diagram showing the sections? I was there on the 12th and was able to grab a spot on the right general seating where the trees blocked the fireworks.


----------



## marsh0013

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yes, been looking for the range 8/18 to 8/21 and have been seeing the same thing you just mentioned which is why I was asking to see if you knew when the capacity increases occurred.  My guess is the same as yours; that capacity won't increase until a certain date, which unfortunately seems to be after my dates.  I only need one spot for a child on the 18th; I have 2 adults booked already.  Maybe I can wear the Luke "in training" costume and dress her as Yoda to smuggle her in on my back.



I was able to pick up 1 person each on Aug 19 and Aug 20 yesterday.  Our preferred date is Aug 20, but if I can get another 1 on Aug 19 instead of Aug 20, we may do that night, even though it's our arrival day.  I checked Aug 18 as I knew you were looking for that, but no go.  As I'm continuing to check, I'm checking Aug 18 for you as well.


----------



## DVC4US

Victoriasmom98 said:


> ok, this may sound stupid, and the show may not even be running next May, but can someone do an overhead diagram showing the sections? I was there on the 12th and was able to grab a spot on the right general seating where the trees blocked the fireworks.



I think @Robo has a map. Robo?


----------



## yulilin3

Victoriasmom98 said:


> ok, this may sound stupid, and the show may not even be running next May, but can someone do an overhead diagram showing the sections? I was there on the 12th and was able to grab a spot on the right general seating where the trees blocked the fireworks.


Basically anywhere in front of the 2 projection towers and before the taped walkway is good. If you are centered on Hollywood Blvd. better. If you go to far right (which is what I think happened in your case) the tress block the fireworks because the fireworks are off toward the right of GMR
Here's a good article
http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
some pics from it
So in front of the red line




and then where the red arrow is, so centered or just of to the left of Hollywood Blvd is better. Basically the closer you are to the dessert party roped off area the better


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

marsh0013 said:


> I was able to pick up 1 person each on Aug 19 and Aug 20 yesterday.  Our preferred date is Aug 20, but if I can get another 1 on Aug 19 instead of Aug 20, we may do that night, even though it's our arrival day.  I checked Aug 18 as I knew you were looking for that, but no go.  As I'm continuing to check, I'm checking Aug 18 for you as well.



Lol, I had been watching those spots for "1" on the 19th and 20th and saw they were gone.  Maybe you and I are the only one's looking for last minute reservations for those dates.  Thanks for checking for me, hopefully something will pop up for the 18th and then I'll let you know for the 20th.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

I hope they rope off a larger area with the party capacity increase. A big reason I booked this was to not feel like sardines packed in jostling for a spot. The last pics posted looked pretty crowded in the roped area with the current capacity.


----------



## nemofans

Is the fireworks show always at park closing?  I am trying to figure out what time it will be this fall and figure out when to do dinner ressies.  DH wants to dine at Blue Zoo & I'm trying to figure out how much time to take boat to Dolphin, eat, & take boat back to HS for the show.  The later the show the better, but right now Oct calendar shows 7:30pm park closing.  Of course the fireworks show isn't even listed yet for Oct.


----------



## yulilin3

nemofans said:


> Is the fireworks show always at park closing?  I am trying to figure out what time it will be this fall and figure out when to do dinner ressies.  DH wants to dine at Blue Zoo & I'm trying to figure out how much time to take boat to Dolphin, eat, & take boat back to HS for the show.  The later the show the better, but right now Oct calendar shows 7:30pm park closing.  Of course the fireworks show isn't even listed yet for Oct.


Sunset in October is around 7pm, so I assume the show will be around 7:30pm or 8pm, since they might extend the hours


----------



## nemofans

I'm not sure if 5:15 dinner ressies would get us back there in time.  How long would the boat trip take from Dolphin to HS?  8pm show would help though.


----------



## yulilin3

nemofans said:


> I'm not sure if 5:15 dinner ressies would get us back there in time.  How long would the boat trip take from Dolphin to HS?  8pm show would help though.


Boat ride is about 5 to 10 minutes. Walking would be about 10 minutes as well


----------



## yulilin3

DPB just did a short article about SWaGS. Don't understand why, it's not like it's not popular enough.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ctacular-lights-up-disneys-hollywood-studios/
Even they can't photograph the whole thing in one shot


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> picture courtesy of easywdw


Thanks. 

And I always that Solo was a hard, whiskey sorta guy.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Hmmm - I just realized I never got a Chewy Stein at the party on July 22nd. I wonder if anyone got one that party? Oh well, I made sure to get my monies worth in drinks. 

I really enjoyed the Dessert Party - I thought the desserts were good and it was nice to have some savory items too (cheese, olives, watermelon, grapes,tomatoes). 

This was my 2nd time seeing this fireworks show - the first time, we didn't realize you had to be in front of the towers to get a good view so we weren't impressed. Seeing it again from the crowded dessert party section, I still wasn't impressed. I'm not a huge Star Wars fan and while the projections are cool, I wanted more actual fireworks kind of like Wishes.


----------



## soniam

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Hmmm - I just realized I never got a Chewy Stein at the party on July 22nd. I wonder if anyone got one that party? Oh well, I made sure to get my monies worth in drinks.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Dessert Party - I thought the desserts were good and it was nice to have some savory items too (cheese, olives, watermelon, grapes,tomatoes).
> 
> This was my 2nd time seeing this fireworks show - the first time, we didn't realize you had to be in front of the towers to get a good view so we weren't impressed. Seeing it again from the crowded dessert party section, I still wasn't impressed. I'm not a huge Star Wars fan and while the projections are cool, I wanted more actual fireworks kind of like Wishes.



I saw them being handed out at the very back of the party. OhioStateBuckeye picked up hers. We didn't bother to get ours, because we already have 3 at home that we don't know what to do with. I am the blond, with the R2D2 hat, who followed you all weekend, or maybe you followed us


----------



## CluelessDisFan

question, is the star wars spectacular fireworks show still showing week of Aug 28?


----------



## Cluelyss

CluelessDisFan said:


> question, is the star wars spectacular fireworks show still showing week of Aug 28?


Yes. Scheduled through 9/24 right now.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

12 days until my SWDP!!!


----------



## j2thomason

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I hope they rope off a larger area with the party capacity increase. A big reason I booked this was to not feel like sardines packed in jostling for a spot. The last pics posted looked pretty crowded in the roped area with the current capacity.


There may have been more room in the back, but we were definitely packed like sardines at the front of the viewing section. I reached behind my back to get something out of my backpack and grabbed some woman's hand. She was practically on top of me. If they add more people to the party it won't feel any different than standing in the mob on Hollywood Blvd.....just my opinion.


----------



## GaryDis

j2thomason said:


> There may have been more room in the back, but we were definitely packed like sardines at the front of the viewing section. I reached behind my back to get something out of my backpack and grabbed some woman's hand. She was practically on top of me. If they add more people to the party it won't feel any different than standing in the mob on Hollywood Blvd.....just my opinion.


Perhaps this calls for sending feedback to Guest Relations. Otherwise they'll keep bumping the maximum number of tickets till they hit the fire code limit for the Launch Bay. 

Gone are the days where they did the DL Fantasmic! dessert party on the balcony of the art studio, with a limit of 15 people.


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> Perhaps this calls for sending feedback to Guest Relations. Otherwise they'll keep bumping the maximum number of tickets till they hit the fire code limit for the Launch Bay.
> 
> Gone are the days where they did the DL Fantasmic! dessert party on the balcony of the art studio, with a limit of 15 people.


I agree. If any of you had a less than positive dessert party, please email guest relations. That's the only way they will know what's going on. Unless you get a Disney Survey on the party.
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
From my personal experience I didn't feel packed, but I was by the front rope.


----------



## Missyrose

Also, if you feel packed, simply move back in the viewing area. It'll improve your view and give you plenty of space.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

j2thomason said:


> There may have been more room in the back, but we were definitely packed like sardines at the front of the viewing section. I reached behind my back to get something out of my backpack and grabbed some woman's hand. She was practically on top of me. If they add more people to the party it won't feel any different than standing in the mob on Hollywood Blvd.....just my opinion.


This is my concern. I had decided on the desert party when it had tables outside so guarunteed lots of elbow room as a convincing factor. Now that it's changed inside, I'm ok with that aspect but not so ok with being packed into a small space feeling like sardines. I have a month to decide if I want to cancel or not but comments like this are making it lose it's "worth the cost" appeal.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> This is my concern. I had decided on the desert party when it had tables outside so guarunteed lots of elbow room as a convincing factor. Now that it's changed inside, I'm ok with that aspect but not so ok with being packed into a small space feeling like sardines. I have a month to decide if I want to cancel or not but comments like this are making it lose it's "worth the cost" appeal.


Always good to make a pro and con list.
Remember that if you don't do the party you would need to grab a spot and hold it for at last an hour and a half if you want a good spot.


----------



## Cluelyss

I haven't done the new party yet, so cannot speak from experience, but I think of the roped off area as being similar to the FP area for Illuminations or the old Wishes area. Though crowded, it's still better than the crowds outside the area. Plus, you get desserts in A/C while you wait....not elbow to elbow with sweaty strangers in the street


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I agree. If any of you had a less than positive dessert party, please email guest relations. That's the only way they will know what's going on. Unless you get a Disney Survey on the party.
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> From my personal experience I didn't feel packed, but I was by the front rope.



Unfortunately, the survey I just got didn't allow for explanations. I would have liked to elaborate on the viewing area. I wish we had left earlier. Somehow, I think we even missed leaving with the Stormtroopers So, we were at the very back left, and we were mostly blocked by the trees. I know we will be going again in December and next summer, so I wasn't too mad. Plus, DS wasn't with us.


----------



## yulilin3

I think that if they moved the roped off area to the center of Hollywood Blvd it would be better, since you wouldn't have the trees blocking some viewing. Then have the walkway coming from Hollywood Blvd go left or right before the towers and people can grab spots on either side and behind the dessert viewing...


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I think that if they moved the roped off area to the center of Hollywood Blvd it would be better, since you wouldn't have the trees blocking some viewing. Then have the walkway coming from Hollywood Blvd go left or right before the towers and people can grab spots on either side and behind the dessert viewing...


if only they would listen to you!!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> if only they would listen to you!!


I make a great "stay at home" imagineer


----------



## preemiemama

soniam said:


> Unfortunately, the survey I just got didn't allow for explanations. I would have liked to elaborate on the viewing area. I wish we had left earlier. Somehow, I think we even missed leaving with the Stormtroopers So, we were at the very back left, and we were mostly blocked by the trees. I know we will be going again in December and next summer, so I wasn't too mad. Plus, DS wasn't with us.


I would encourage you to email them with feedback. I did with the number of people dropping overnight from 200 to 125- after waiting weeks to book it! The CM I spoke to said they were still fixing and tweaking and looking for feedback.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

soniam said:


> I saw them being handed out at the very back of the party. OhioStateBuckeye picked up hers. We didn't bother to get ours, because we already have 3 at home that we don't know what to do with. I am the blond, with the R2D2 hat, who followed you all weekend, or maybe you followed us



LOL We were on the same schedule it seemed. I never even saw where they were being handed out. Probably because I spent so much time at the bar.

I showed my husband the pictures I took and now he wants me to book the Dessert Party for our weekend away - hopefully in February 2017.


----------



## soniam

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> LOL We were on the same schedule it seemed. I never even saw where they were being handed out. Probably because I spent so much time at the bar.
> 
> I showed my husband the pictures I took and now he wants me to book the Dessert Party for our weekend away - hopefully in February 2017.



They handed them out in the back of the viewing area, not in Launch Bay.

I think we will book it next summer if it's available, since DS will be with us. However, I think we will skip it for our adult only trip in December.


----------



## brehede1

I have just changed our reservation for the dessert party from tomorrow (Monday 1st) to Sunday 8th, for four - just in case anyone was looking for reservations for Aug 1st!  I am still a bit torn - it is very expensive for us (from Ireland and dollar exchange rate bad for us at the moment), and my 2 teens won't be drinking and my husband doesn't like cocktails (I think I saw here that no beer or wine), so really doing it for the view.  The reviews seem a bit mixed regarding the view.....

Thanks v much to everyone for the information and reviews!!


----------



## Bronte

We plan to view the new fireworks iSunday August 14th
Does anyone have a sugestion for the best viewing area and time to start waiting ??
Thanks !!!


----------



## yulilin3

Bronte said:


> We plan to view the new fireworks iSunday August 14th
> Does anyone have a sugestion for the best viewing area and time to start waiting ??
> Thanks !!!


here's a great article. http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
Basically the best spots are after the 2 projection towers and before Center Stage





this red arrow marks the best spot





Now the only thing is that this show is very popular and there's only a small area to grab the best spots so you have to grab your spot about an hour and a half before the show.
If you are willing to wait make sure to be right on the taped off walkway
As long as yopu can see both side screens and the Chinese Theater you are fine. Don't go too much toward the right or you'll miss the fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

brehede1 said:


> I have just changed our reservation for the dessert party from tomorrow (Monday 1st) to Sunday 8th, for four - just in case anyone was looking for reservations for Aug 1st!  I am still a bit torn - it is very expensive for us (from Ireland and dollar exchange rate bad for us at the moment), and my 2 teens won't be drinking and my husband doesn't like cocktails (I think I saw here that no beer or wine), so really doing it for the view.  The reviews seem a bit mixed regarding the view.....
> 
> Thanks v much to everyone for the information and reviews!!


make sure to report back. Have fun


----------



## Missyrose

brehede1 said:


> The reviews seem a bit mixed regarding the view.....


One thing for people to keep in mind... You're not only paying for one of the better views of the show, you're also paying for the convenience of not having to wait for a long time to get a good view. There's no "perfect" view of this particular show. But the dessert party area is darn close and you aren't going to get much else like it arriving 15 minutes before showtime (like you do with the party).


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Missyrose said:


> One thing for people to keep in mind... You're not only paying for one of the better views of the show, you're also paying for the convenience of not having to wait for a long time to get a good view. There's no "perfect" view of this particular show. But the dessert party area is darn close and you aren't going to get much else like it arriving 15 minutes before showtime (like you do with the party).


This is the big reason I will likely keep our party reservation. I know we will be tired of the heat by the end of the day with no hotel break. So waiting inside in A/C will be much nicer. I know my family won't have the tolerance left to stake a spot long outside by evening.


----------



## old feller

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> This is the big reason I will likely keep our party reservation. I know we will be tired of the heat by the end of the day with no hotel break. So waiting inside in A/C will be much nicer. I know my family won't have the tolerance left to stake a spot long outside by evening.


Ditto


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

brehede1 said:


> I have just changed our reservation for the dessert party from tomorrow (Monday 1st) to Sunday 8th, for four - just in case anyone was looking for reservations for Aug 1st!  I am still a bit torn - it is very expensive for us (from Ireland and dollar exchange rate bad for us at the moment), and my 2 teens won't be drinking and my husband doesn't like cocktails (I think I saw here that no beer or wine), so really doing it for the view.  The reviews seem a bit mixed regarding the view.....
> 
> Thanks v much to everyone for the information and reviews!!



Wait, Sunday is the 7th, not the 8th.  I read this and thought I screwed up my plans!!


----------



## Klinger13

Missyrose said:


> One thing for people to keep in mind... You're not only paying for one of the better views of the show, you're also paying for the convenience of not having to wait for a long time to get a good view. There's no "perfect" view of this particular show. But the dessert party area is darn close and you aren't going to get much else like it arriving 15 minutes before showtime (like you do with the party).



This is ultimately why I rebooked it.  We had 8/25 reserved, cancelled it when I started questioning the view & value, and then luckily found an opening over the weekend for 3 on 8/28.  I realized my DH would NEVER go for staking out a spot an hour or so ahead of time but having booze, snacks, and being able to stroll out to the reserved area would be worth it in the end.


----------



## Nikki0401

Bronte said:


> We plan to view the new fireworks iSunday August 14th
> Does anyone have a sugestion for the best viewing area and time to start waiting ??
> Thanks !!!


 We will be there the same day, so excited to see this show!!


----------



## glvsav37

today is the 1st day of the Early Morning Magic at the studios. I'm wondering what the impact will be on the Jedi sign up? i.e. if they are letting those folks sign up before rope drop and/or what the line is like at rope drop with guests in the park already and some looking to sign up.

Full disclosure: I begrudgingly signed up for EMM for our studios day b/c it fell on one of those days and I don't want to get shut out, or stuck with a late Jedi time. (thanks Disney for making me make plans 6 months ago and then go and add this 2 weeks ago)

edit to add: I see there is thread started from someone there this AM about EMM. I asked the question over there. I'll post back here if they answer in case anyone else is wondering.


----------



## Amw1064

We were at Hollywood Studios last night and saw the show. We got to the area about 9:10. We had a great spot up towards the front and to the center. I am only 5 ft 4 and saw everything perfectly. We are not drinkers and I am rethinking spending the money on the dessert party. (Will post if I cancel). Not sure if we just got extremely lucky or what.


----------



## BlueLion

glvsav37 said:


> today is the 1st day of the Early Morning Magic at the studios. I'm wondering what the impact will be on the Jedi sign up? i.e. if they are letting those folks sign up before rope drop and/or what the line is like at rope drop with guests in the park already and some looking to sign up.
> 
> Full disclosure: I begrudgingly signed up for EMM for our studios day b/c it fell on one of those days and I don't want to get shut out, or stuck with a late Jedi time. (thanks Disney for making me make plans 6 months ago and then go and add this 2 weeks ago)
> 
> edit to add: I see there is thread started from someone there this AM about EMM. I asked the question over there. I'll post back here if they answer in case anyone else is wondering.


Thanks, I've been waiting to watch for updates on this as well. We have an 8:00 am PPO at H&V and are planning to sign up for JTA before that, so wondering if EMM will make any difference on that protocol. Or if it somehow makes sense for us to do EMM instead if we can still sign up for JTA easily.


----------



## yulilin3

Amw1064 said:


> We were at Hollywood Studios last night and saw the show. We got to the area about 9:10. We had a great spot up towards the front and to the center. I am only 5 ft 4 and saw everything perfectly. We are not drinkers and I am rethinking spending the money on the dessert party. (Will post if I cancel). Not sure if we just got extremely lucky or what.


did you notice if there was a walkway open coming down from Hollywood Blvd to Center stage?


----------



## Amw1064

There was walkway open on the Main Street heading towards the theater on the left side of the road between the roped off dessert party and the street.  Then another walkway open heading towards Launch Bay Area, ( so horizontal to the theater).  We were in front of that walkway directly in the center of the theater. Cold see everything perfect. Did we just get extremely lucky? It was at least 9:10 when we walked up. It was crowded but once they made everyone stand up it cleared out a bit and we moved over a touch.


----------



## yulilin3

Amw1064 said:


> There was walkway open on the Main Street heading towards the theater on the left side of the road between the roped off dessert party and the street.  Then another walkway open heading towards Launch Bay Area, ( so horizontal to the theater).  We were in front of that walkway directly in the center of the theater. Cold see everything perfect. Did we just get extremely lucky? It was at least 9:10 when we walked up. It was crowded but once they made everyone stand up it cleared out a bit and we moved over a touch.


Gotcha. So in front of the taped off walkway that moves from Launch Bay to Hyperion Theater.
I only asked because the walkway going down gets taken away about 15 minutes before the show so they can fit more people. And yes, once they ask everyone to stand up that makes more room.
I've seen many people come last minute and grab spots in that front area. I would say you were lucky not to have a tall person or a parent with kids on their shoulders in front of you


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to DHS this Thursday to meet up with some Dissers, I can try the last minute approach to the Center Stage area and I'll report back.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I've never been over to the GMR area. Can anyone describe a little better where that last-minute spot is? I know the GMR is in the Chinese Theater, and I know (at least from the map) there appears to be some sort of courtyard in front of the theater. Is that where you stand?


----------



## Amw1064

yulilin3 said:


> Gotcha. So in front of the taped off walkway that moves from Launch Bay to Hyperion Theater.
> I only asked because the walkway going down gets taken away about 15 minutes before the show so they can fit more people. And yes, once they ask everyone to stand up that makes more room.
> I've seen many people come last minute and grab spots in that front area. I would say you were lucky not to have a tall person or a parent with kids on their shoulders in front of you


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've never been over to the GMR area. Can anyone describe a little better where that last-minute spot is? I know the GMR is in the Chinese Theater, and I know (at least from the map) there appears to be some sort of courtyard in front of the theater. Is that where you stand?


Not the actual courtyard as that is roped off, but if you stand by the railings of Center Stage, toward the left you will see the fireworks and the projections.
You will miss the fireworks behind you unless you turn around.
Someone described it as sitting in the front row for a movie in a theater.
Let me try and find the pics I took from when I did it.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've never been over to the GMR area. Can anyone describe a little better where that last-minute spot is? I know the GMR is in the Chinese Theater, and I know (at least from the map) there appears to be some sort of courtyard in front of the theater. Is that where you stand?


found the pics
basically stand where that first stroller is 




you'll see the fireworks over on your right, 
















looking towards the left
























this pic looks familiar


----------



## Lisa F

Vickie1016 said:


> Park opening this day was 9:00 am, our reservation was for 8:00.  All bkfst reservations families were let in about 7:45-7:50.  There were lots of families, but not too many heading to the Jedi Training sign up area.  We walked directly to the sign up area as we knew where it was located (from all the great info on this thread!)
> 
> On the EMH morning (8:00 am opening), we got to the gate about 7:30, they let everyone in about 7:45 but held people by the stage area.  We walked on the left side of the street to the sign up area, signed DD up for the show, then got into the holding area with the rest of the people.  (It took no longer then 5 minutes that morning to sign her up as we were the 1st or 2nd family there).
> 
> Each child that wants to sign up for Jedi Training must be present at time of sign up.  They ask your child's first name and last initial, which show time you would like and then they ask your child several basic questions (like can you preform on a stage, can you follow directions...)
> 
> Hope this helps!



so would you say that EMH is a good strategy for stress free signing up for Jedi Training Academy? I planned our HS day to be on EMH even though that is a more crowded day for that reason.  I figure between doing Jedi Training Academy, having Sci Fi Dine in planned and 3 fastpasses that even if more crowded we can do the rest without a huge wait since it would really only leave shows.   So basically you were able to sign up before they even let you into the park and it did not impact your EMH touring at all?  I had figured I would give EMH over to jedi signup!


----------



## Lisa F

CJK said:


> Thanks so much!! Do you think it's available at all face painting locations in the park or just close to Star Tours?


When we were there for halloween my kiddo wanted his face painted so badly so we did a bit of crossover action. he was a cyborg jedi, lol.  He loves to get his face painted so sometimes we have to give up being purists  I think the face painting options were the same in every park.


----------



## jerseygal

yulilin3 said:


> found the pics
> basically stand where that first stroller is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll see the fireworks over on your right,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking towards the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic looks familiar


 BEAUTIFUL PICS!


----------



## yulilin3

jerseygal said:


> BEAUTIFUL PICS!


thank you. I really like this spot. There's usually not a lot of people there so you can move around.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> found the pics
> basically stand where that first stroller is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll see the fireworks over on your right,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking towards the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic looks familiar




I think I can visualize it now, and I'm sure it'll make sense once I'm there in person again. This might be our back-up plan.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think I can visualize it now, and I'm sure it'll make sense once I'm there in person again. This might be our back-up plan.  Thanks!


definitely a great last minute spot


----------



## Cluelyss

Lisa F said:


> so would you say that EMH is a good strategy for stress free signing up for Jedi Training Academy? I planned our HS day to be on EMH even though that is a more crowded day for that reason.  I figure between doing Jedi Training Academy, having Sci Fi Dine in planned and 3 fastpasses that even if more crowded we can do the rest without a huge wait since it would really only leave shows.   So basically you were able to sign up before they even let you into the park and it did not impact your EMH touring at all?  I had figured I would give EMH over to jedi signup!


EMM (Early Morning Magic) is different than EMH (Extra Magic Hours). EMM is a paid event, open to anyone; EMH is free to onsite guests. The previous posts were discussing EMM, so wanted to clarify which day you were asking about?

ETA: never mind....just read the whole post you were replying to....clearly you meant EMH


----------



## Lisa F

Cluelyss said:


> EMM (Early Morning Magic) is different than EMH (Extra Magic Hours). EMM is a paid event, open to anyone; EMH is free to onsite guests. The previous posts were discussing EMM, so wanted to clarify which day you were asking about?
> 
> ETA: never mind....just read the whole post you were replying to....clearly you meant EMH


yes, morning extra magic hours - which I just doublechecked and what the person I was asking was talking about as well.  Good to clarify though, with so much new stuff.  I mean the free for onsite guests early hours that often have an impact on crowds (at least predicted) for that day.


----------



## AnnaKat

Lisa F said:


> so would you say that EMH is a good strategy for stress free signing up for Jedi Training Academy? I planned our HS day to be on EMH even though that is a more crowded day for that reason.  I figure between doing Jedi Training Academy, having Sci Fi Dine in planned and 3 fastpasses that even if more crowded we can do the rest without a huge wait since it would really only leave shows.   So basically you were able to sign up before they even let you into the park and it did not impact your EMH touring at all?  I had figured I would give EMH over to jedi signup!



I would not put it past the Bean Counters to start charging for the Jedi Academy. 
This would eliminate the need for RP/ EMH strategizing whilst fattening up their bottom line.


----------



## yulilin3

Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
> I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
> and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...


I don't know about any of that stuff (the recognition stuff) but this is an awesome thread with very helpful, nice people! it is one of the very few I am subscribed to and ready everything on since I started following.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
> I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
> and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...


I cannot think of a more helpful thread full of kinder people. I think people tend to respond positively to YOUR kindness & helpfulness, and so the thread continues as such.


----------



## Nicole Ott

I was wondering if you get there early and they let in how do you get to sign up for Jedi training if they are holding you by the stage area.  I thought the sign up area was far back in the park.  I am confused


----------



## yulilin3

Nicole Ott said:


> I was wondering if you get there early and they let in how do you get to sign up for Jedi training if they are holding you by the stage area.  I thought the sign up area was far back in the park.  I am confused


I'm not sure how the current rope drop is and hopefully people who have done it recently can chime in. But you could stay on Hollywood and Vine st, as soon as they drop the rope just walk toward the sign up area.
If they don't let you go via Vine St. then stay on the left and walk toward the Boat (Min and Bills) and reach the sign in area that way


----------



## capegirl

Disney just emailed me a  Star Wars Dessert Party review to complete.
My number one complaint was the lack of seating, followed by our not so perfect view on the night we were there. IMHO everyone who has paid to attend should have a seat at the party, and a good view of the show. That said, I don't feel as though anyone attending the party should have to be concerned with leaving early to claim a spot, as the Stormtrooper escort out to the show is part of the overall expierience...just my two cents. I understand that the location is a challenge, but I think they need to continue to experiment with the logistics of the entire viewing area. The regular crowd in the large section in front of us could perhaps be reduced; it seemed as though the folks in last few rows of this section that backed up against the walkway had a good view. Perhaps with a few tweaks they could make the party more enjoyable. It is a great show, so I hope Disney is taking notes.


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to DHS this Thursday to meet up with some Dissers, I can try the last minute approach to the Center Stage area and I'll report back.




Woo hoo!  We fly down o dark early tomorrow!


----------



## Seltzer76

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
> I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
> and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...


Thank YOU for all that you do.  I purposely put links to your threads for the reasons you state above   I submitted a few articles to the Dis back in May/June...had no idea if they even wanted to use them or were considering any of them...was 100% surprised when a few weeks ago my "Duffy the Disney Bear" article appeared.  And now this SWW one (I think they are going in order of when I submitted them).  I think I wrote 2 more...


----------



## Iowamomof4

capegirl said:


> Disney just emailed me a  Star Wars Dessert Party review to complete.
> My number one complaint was the lack of seating, followed by our not so perfect view on the night we were there. IMHO everyone who has paid to attend should have a seat at the party, and a good view of the show. That said, I don't feel as though anyone attending the party should have to be concerned with leaving early to claim a spot, as the Stormtrooper escort out to the show is part of the overall expierience...just my two cents. I understand that the location is a challenge, but I think they need to continue to experiment with the logistics of the entire viewing area. The regular crowd in the large section in front of us could perhaps be reduced; it seemed as though the folks in last few rows of this section that backed up against the walkway had a good view. Perhaps with a few tweaks they could make the party more enjoyable. It is a great show, so I hope Disney is taking notes.



I'm glad you had an opportunity to provide feedback. Hopefully they take your thoughts to heart and make some positive changes!


----------



## yulilin3

Seltzer76 said:


> Thank YOU for all that you do.  I purposely put links to your threads for the reasons you state above   I submitted a few articles to the Dis back in May/June...had no idea if they even wanted to use them or were considering any of them...was 100% surprised when a few weeks ago my "Duffy the Disney Bear" article appeared.  And now this SWW one (I think they are going in order of when I submitted them).  I think I wrote 2 more...


thank you again for the shout out and the great memories


----------



## BlueLion

capegirl said:


> Disney just emailed me a  Star Wars Dessert Party review to complete.
> My number one complaint was the lack of seating, followed by our not so perfect view on the night we were there. IMHO everyone who has paid to attend should have a seat at the party, and a good view of the show. That said, I don't feel as though anyone attending the party should have to be concerned with leaving early to claim a spot, as the Stormtrooper escort out to the show is part of the overall expierience...just my two cents. I understand that the location is a challenge, but I think they need to continue to experiment with the logistics of the entire viewing area. The regular crowd in the large section in front of us could perhaps be reduced; it seemed as though the folks in last few rows of this section that backed up against the walkway had a good view. Perhaps with a few tweaks they could make the party more enjoyable. It is a great show, so I hope Disney is taking notes.


Good feedback, I'm hoping they can address at least some of it by the time we go later this month!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
> I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
> and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...





Pixie Dust ✨ said:


> I cannot think of a more helpful thread full of kinder people. I think people tend to respond positively to YOUR kindness & helpfulness, and so the thread continues as such.



Exactly what @Pixie Dust ✨ said! 

This (now along with the Rumors of Light thread) are my DIS happy places!!


----------



## Andrea Wright

This may have already been answered here, but I can't find it!

Any ideas on wait times for Kylo Ren and Chewy M&G? I'm trying to figure out how much time to devote to the Launch Bay.  I have a very interested 6 year old who will probably like roaming for a while, but we won't be watching any videos or playing any video games.  Is 1 hour enough time?


----------



## yulilin3

Andrea Wright said:


> This may have already been answered here, but I can't find it!
> 
> Any ideas on wait times for Kylo Ren and Chewy M&G? I'm trying to figure out how much time to devote to the Launch Bay.  I have a very interested 6 year old who will probably like roaming for a while, but we won't be watching any videos or playing any video games.  Is 1 hour enough time?


Minimal lines for both first thing in the morning or late in the evening
Their lines midday are usually 25 to 30 minutes
If you have the Disney Visa card there's a meet and greet with Kylo that has less of a wait, from 11am to 4pm, inside Launch Bay as well
To look at all the props it shouldn't take more than 20 minutes


----------



## Amw1064

Not sure why my post above didn't post my response but only the quote. Anyway, yes from Frozen theater to Launch Bay and at 9:20 there was still a walkway. I was sitting on the ground talking to my friends when they said "only 10 minutes until...." . So at 9:20 there was definitely still a wide walkway. About 9:25 is when they made us all stand up and we were able to move forward so I did not notice if walkway was still there. I had no kids on shoulders or iPads in front of us. I am 5'4 and my daughter is 5'3. We both could see everything. However there were some pretty short men in front of us (5'6ish) so we lucked out and they left about halfway through. I guess we just got lucky over all but I will take it since I normally can't see anything. Will have to think more about that dessert party. My daughter got her picture with a storm trooper last night so she was extremely happy and the Jawas traded some beads for a part of a droid so I guess a very successful evening.


----------



## yulilin3

Amw1064 said:


> Not sure why my post above didn't post my response but only the quote. Anyway, yes from Frozen theater to Launch Bay and at 9:20 there was still a walkway. I was sitting on the ground talking to my friends when they said "only 10 minutes until...." . So at 9:20 there was definitely still a wide walkway. About 9:25 is when they made us all stand up and we were able to move forward so I did not notice if walkway was still there. I had no kids on shoulders or iPads in front of us. I am 5'4 and my daughter is 5'3. We both could see everything. However there were some pretty short men in front of us (5'6ish) so we lucked out and they left about halfway through. I guess we just got lucky over all but I will take it since I normally can't see anything. Will have to think more about that dessert party. My daughter got her picture with a storm trooper last night so she was extremely happy and the Jawas traded some beads for a part of a droid so I guess a very successful evening.


That's great that you had such goods luck.  The walkway from launch bay to hyperion stays a walkway,  they allow people to stand in the walkway that comes straight from Hollywood blvd to center stage about 10 minutes before the show


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
> I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
> and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...



this is my favorite thread.  i watch the dis unplugged stuff and keep waiting for them to mention this thread.  they should.


----------



## Missyrose

Amw1064 said:


> There was walkway open on the Main Street heading towards the theater on the left side of the road between the roped off dessert party and the street.  Then another walkway open heading towards Launch Bay Area, ( so horizontal to the theater).  We were in front of that walkway directly in the center of the theater. Cold see everything perfect. Did we just get extremely lucky? It was at least 9:10 when we walked up. It was crowded but once they made everyone stand up it cleared out a bit and we moved over a touch.



This is literally what we did two Thursdays ago. At 9:15/9:20, the CMs have everyone in that section push forward to the stage and it left a ton of space at the back of that front section and we just walked across the walkway and slipped in.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Hi all, I am going to WDW in late October, so I have no idea which nights they will have the SW fireworks, and the Dessert party. But, I am hoping they schedule it soon so I can buy tickets.  With the new party, inside, they escort you out shortly before the event?  Do some people leave earlier to get a better spot?

I would not be concerned if it was just me and DH, but we will have DS with us in his WC.  Will he be able to see the show from his chair? I do not expect him to see perfectly, that is not my expectation, I just want him to enjoy it as much as possible.  Because of the WC, should we leave the party before the escort outside?  

Thanks all!  I have been reading back several pages, sorry if this question was asked and answered.


----------



## Missyrose

PatMcDuck said:


> Hi all, I am going to WDW in late October, so I have no idea which nights they will have the SW fireworks, and the Dessert party. But, I am hoping they schedule it soon so I can buy tickets.  With the new party, inside, they escort you out shortly before the event?  Do some people leave earlier to get a better spot?
> 
> I would not be concerned if it was just me and DH, but we will have DS with us in his WC.  Will he be able to see the show from his chair? I do not expect him to see perfectly, that is not my expectation, I just want him to enjoy it as much as possible.  Because of the WC, should we leave the party before the escort outside?
> 
> Thanks all!  I have been reading back several pages, sorry if this question was asked and answered.


They have a wheelchair section roped off at the front of the dessert party viewing area.


----------



## Elliemay2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Rumors of Light thread


  Is there a link to this Thread?  I feel left out.  LOL


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Elliemay2 said:


> Is there a link to this Thread?  I feel left out.  LOL


Yes!! Join!! 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/rumors-of-light-rol-discussion-thread.3486308/


----------



## Billabongi

So this was available to book in August right? It looks like it's completely sold out for August but wide open for September which seems odd to me, so just making sure this is right and not a booking problem. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dismomalita

Can you cancel these reservations and my when to avoid a penalty. I'm hoping to grab tickets for the 11thmof August. Sold out at this point. Is it worth stalking


----------



## Cluelyss

Dismomalita said:


> Can you cancel these reservations and my when to avoid a penalty. I'm hoping to grab tickets for the 11thmof August. Sold out at this point. Is it worth stalking


There is a 24 hour cancellation policy. Let the stalking commence


----------



## Cluelyss

Billabongi said:


> So this was available to book in August right? It looks like it's completely sold out for August but wide open for September which seems odd to me, so just making sure this is right and not a booking problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


September dates were only opened recently, which is likely why they are not all sold out yet. August opened a while ago.


----------



## yaya74

*How much time should I plan for Launch Bay if I want to take pictures with characters and trade with Jawa? *Will there be a long line if  I go there at 9am? Trying to figure out which JTA slot I should sign up. TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

yaya74 said:


> *How much time should I plan for Launch Bay if I want to take pictures with characters and trade with Jawa? *Will there be a long line if  I go there at 9am? Trying to figure out which JTA slot I should sign up. TIA!


In the morning around 30 to 40 minutes. in the after noon about an hour


----------



## Vickie1016

Lisa F said:


> so would you say that EMH is a good strategy for stress free signing up for Jedi Training Academy? I planned our HS day to be on EMH even though that is a more crowded day for that reason.  I figure between doing Jedi Training Academy, having Sci Fi Dine in planned and 3 fastpasses that even if more crowded we can do the rest without a huge wait since it would really only leave shows.   So basically you were able to sign up before they even let you into the park and it did not impact your EMH touring at all?  I had figured I would give EMH over to jedi signup!



For us it was quick.  We were able to sign up and then get back into the holding area with the rest of the EMH resort guests.  All EMH guests were let into the park about 7:45, we went to Jedi signup, which is past Hollywood & Vine, while the other guests were held near the stage area.  At 8:00 everyone was let past the stage area to go onto their desired locations.  

On a side note - DD10 only likes to ride Toy Story, so the other rides are a non factor for us and the crowds only affected us while awaiting to see the March of the First order and the Star Wars stage show (the exact names escapes me at the moment).

As others have posted, this is all subject to change.  This thread has helped so much in planing everything Star Wars, so if something changes, I think this is the place to read about it!!!


----------



## Vickie1016

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
> I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
> and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...



This thread, all the wonderful people who post and most importantly - for Yulilin3 - has helped me plan our HS days this past trip.  We were able to fit everything in (with an afternoon break one day!) Thanks for keeping us up to date with all things Star Wars !!!


----------



## yulilin3

Registrations for the SW Dark Side race are this coming Tuesday, August 9th 
AP holders can register right now! 
http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


----------



## TinkPirateMom

Does anyone here know if those participating in Early Morning Magic at HS are able to sign up for JTA as soon as they enter at 7:45 and if so does this negatively affect those not participating and entering at rope drop?


----------



## Jesskamb

We're going the last week of September and I'm going nuts waiting for the dates to open up! Is there any date to really start looking instead of my casual flip throughs or is it totally random when they release the info? Thanks everyone!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Registrations for the SW Dark Side race are this coming Tuesday, August 9th
> AP holders can register right now!
> http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


Really wish I could


----------



## Lisa F

Vickie1016 said:


> For us it was quick.  We were able to sign up and then get back into the holding area with the rest of the EMH resort guests.  All EMH guests were let into the park about 7:45, we went to Jedi signup, which is past Hollywood & Vine, while the other guests were held near the stage area.  At 8:00 everyone was let past the stage area to go onto their desired locations.
> 
> On a side note - DD10 only likes to ride Toy Story, so the other rides are a non factor for us and the crowds only affected us while awaiting to see the March of the First order and the Star Wars stage show (the exact names escapes me at the moment).
> 
> As others have posted, this is all subject to change.  This thread has helped so much in planing everything Star Wars, so if something changes, I think this is the place to read about it!!!


So basically you are saying (sorry to sound so dense, HS is my least favorite park (I know, I know!) and the one I always get lost in, so I am just trying to make sure I understand)... but basically there are two EMH entry points - at 7:45 they let you into the turnstiles but stop you at the stage area (not sure where that is?) and between 7:45 and 8am you were able to sign up and get back into the crowd at the stage area and head into the park? so the jedi training signup is somewhere between the turnstiles and the place where they stop you in HS until 8am happens and they let you sign up before the park opens?

thanks for the details


----------



## Billabongi

Billabongi said:


> So this was available to book in August right? It looks like it's completely sold out for August but wide open for September which seems odd to me, so just making sure this is right and not a booking problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Ah that makes sense, thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Jesskamb said:


> We're going the last week of September and I'm going nuts waiting for the dates to open up! Is there any date to really start looking instead of my casual flip throughs or is it totally random when they release the info? Thanks everyone!


It's been random. I suggest you subscribe to this thread and click on "receive emails" when anyone posts. When reservations opens the thread goes into hyperdrive  and you'll get a lot of notifications.


----------



## yulilin3

This has been brought up before, but the DPB just wrote a story about this experience. If anyone has $499 to spare and wants to do this, please come back and post your experiences
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/the-rebellion-needs-you/


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Registrations for the SW Dark Side race are this coming Tuesday, August 9th
> AP holders can register right now!
> http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/



Thanks for the reminder. I knew it was coming up soon.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> This has been brought up before, but the DPB just wrote a story about this experience. If anyone has $499 to spare and wants to do this, please come back and post your experiences
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/the-rebellion-needs-you/



i still think that this is a crazy amount of money.  if i win the lottery, I will check it out for you.


----------



## roselark

I bought tickets to the dessert party for DH and I and we are really looking forward to it. I am a little concerned, however, about my DH being able to stand that long. Is there anywhere we can go during the party to sit for a few minutes? Can we leave the party area then come back?


----------



## yulilin3

roselark said:


> I bought tickets to the dessert party for DH and I and we are really looking forward to it. I am a little concerned, however, about my DH being able to stand that long. Is there anywhere we can go during the party to sit for a few minutes? Can we leave the party area then come back?


you can come and go as you like. There are benches all around the Launch Bay area, especially inside the Game Room next to the Cantina. Have fun


----------



## Vickie1016

Lisa F said:


> So basically you are saying (sorry to sound so dense, HS is my least favorite park (I know, I know!) and the one I always get lost in, so I am just trying to make sure I understand)... but basically there are two EMH entry points - at 7:45 they let you into the turnstiles but stop you at the stage area (not sure where that is?) and between 7:45 and 8am you were able to sign up and get back into the crowd at the stage area and head into the park? so the jedi training signup is somewhere between the turnstiles and the place where they stop you in HS until 8am happens and they let you sign up before the park opens?
> 
> thanks for the details




At 7:45 (EMH 8:00 am opening) park goers we allowed into the park. We walked up Hollywood Blvd. to the first street you can make a left onto, which leads you to Hollywood & Vine and 50's Prime Time Cafe.  The sign up location was after 50's Prime Time next to a small store that I think sold Indiana Jones merchandise. 

If you have a map of HS, the left street off of Hollywood Blvd. is near #5 (Mickey's of Hollywood store) then the sign up was after #13 (50's Prime Time).  I hope that makes sense.     

We were the 1st or 2nd family there.  We were able to sign up then join the crowd of people that was gathering near Echo Lake and the center stage area (where the Sorcerer's Hat use to be) awaiting 8:00.   Now DD is 10 and was able to briskly walk to the sign up area and answer the questions quickly with no problem.  We also knew exactly which show we needed based on our plans for that day.           

This took place on 7/17, I'm not sure if this procedure was just for that day or if it is still taking place like this. Hope the description helps!


----------



## Lisa F

Vickie1016 said:


> At 7:45 (EMH 8:00 am opening) park goers we allowed into the park. We walked up Hollywood Blvd. to the first street you can make a left onto, which leads you to Hollywood & Vine and 50's Prime Time Cafe.  The sign up location was after 50's Prime Time next to a small store that I think sold Indiana Jones merchandise.
> 
> If you have a map of HS, the left street off of Hollywood Blvd. is near #5 (Mickey's of Hollywood store) then the sign up was after #13 (50's Prime Time).  I hope that makes sense.
> 
> We were the 1st or 2nd family there.  We were able to sign up then join the crowd of people that was gathering near Echo Lake and the center stage area (where the Sorcerer's Hat use to be) awaiting 8:00.   Now DD is 10 and was able to briskly walk to the sign up area and answer the questions quickly with no problem.  We also knew exactly which show we needed based on our plans for that day.
> 
> This took place on 7/17, I'm not sure if this procedure was just for that day or if it is still taking place like this. Hope the description helps!


Thank you, it does!  with the caveat that it might be different when I go but I can't imagine how it would be.  I was basically willing to blow the entire EMH on the signup if I had to just to get a good slot but now it sounds like I won't have to!  Thanks for taking the time to type that out and explain it!J

Also got out a map and checked it and also disney's site on where the signup is and it all makes sense


----------



## Vickie1016

Lisa F said:


> Thank you, it does!  with the caveat that it might be different when I go but I can't imagine how it would be.  I was basically willing to blow the entire EMH on the signup if I had to just to get a good slot but now it sounds like I won't have to!  Thanks for taking the time to type that out and explain it!



Hopefully others will post their experience as well as it gets closer to your arrival date.  Good luck with the sign up and have a magical trip!!


----------



## marsh0013

I have to give a big shout out to @Friendlyadvice2 for giving me a heads up that there were 3 spots available for the dessert party night that I needed (August 20).  Message was sent before 7pm and they were still there for me to book as I got home late this evening!!!!!  My fiance and I are beyond thrilled and so grateful.  We only needed 1 of them, as I already had 1 booked, so there are currently still 2 more available to book if anybody needs August 20.  We are so excited!  This thread and all of the wonderful people that participate in it are so wonderful, I can't express my appreciation enough!!!


----------



## Dolby1000

So, as I eagerly await this coming Saturday for my day at Disney Studios or whatever they are calling it now, I'm working from a house just off of Formosa Garden Parkway.  On a whim, I took a 5 minute walk last night to a bridge that gaps FL 429.  Standing on the bridge (there is a sidewalk, I was not on the street) I had a clear view of the SW Fireworks.  Way to far away to hear anything, but to see the Fireworks, even from a distance, was quite impressive.  Can't wait for Saturday!!!!

Dolby1000


----------



## squirrelsquad

I screwed up booking our AKL reservation (I didn't realize that not all Club Level rooms had savannah views) so now I banking on the Star Wars dessert party to do something special for my SO on this trip. Are there any thoughts/educated guesses on when dates for the first week of October may come out?


----------



## yulilin3

squirrelsquad said:


> I screwed up booking our AKL reservation (I didn't realize that not all Club Level rooms had savannah views) so now I banking on the Star Wars dessert party to do something special for my SO on this trip. Are there any thoughts/educated guesses on when dates for the first week of October may come out?


It's been pretty random so far. It has happened on a week day, in the morning, in the evening, on weekends. It's also been 3 weeks out, a month out, a month and a half out.
If the current trend continues, October dates should be out around mid to late August, and I just say this because the last update they did a full 2 months, including August and almost all of September, But no one really knows
Just subscribe to this thread and you will see it becoming very active when dessert party dates are open for booking


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I read 2 reviews and will search for more. Is the consensus that the dessert party is worth it? It is over $200 for my family.


----------



## j2thomason

roselark said:


> I bought tickets to the dessert party for DH and I and we are really looking forward to it. I am a little concerned, however, about my DH being able to stand that long. Is there anywhere we can go during the party to sit for a few minutes? Can we leave the party area then come back?


When my daughter and I were there last Thursday there were a couple of benches inside the roped off party area, but it was so crowded in there that we took our food into the game room where there are 4-5 more benches. Of course, if you sit at the benches, you won't have a table to place your food or drink on. I just put my drink on the floor by my feet and held my plate. We tried to sit as much as we could during the party because we knew we would be standing during the fireworks. It worked out pretty well for us.


----------



## yulilin3

disneymagicgirl said:


> I read 2 reviews and will search for more. Is the consensus that the dessert party is worth it? It is over $200 for my family.


First page under the dessert party post there are a couple of reviews. As to "is it worth it" is up to you and your family needs.
Most people have said they see it as worth it because it gives them an air conditioned place to relax, eat some food and drinks and they don't have to wait an hour or more for a decent spot for the show.
Others have said that they prefer to wait an hour or more in their spots and not spend that sort of money on dessert and drinks


----------



## jedipenguin

Long time lurker, finally decided to join. Thank you for all the info in this thread. I'll be attending the party on September 9th.


----------



## jaz0308

Tonight's our night!  At what time should we start walking from launch bay to the party area in order to get a spot right behind the wheelchair section?


----------



## yulilin3

jedipenguin said:


> Long time lurker, finally decided to join. Thank you for all the info in this thread. I'll be attending the party on September 9th.


 to our SW family


----------



## yulilin3

jaz0308 said:


> Tonight's our night!  At what time should we start walking from launch bay to the party area in order to get a spot right behind the wheelchair section?


around 9pm should be fine. Have fun  remember that the party has been opening up 15 minutes before the scheduled time. So it might open around 8pm


----------



## j2thomason

jaz0308 said:


> Tonight's our night!  At what time should we start walking from launch bay to the party area in order to get a spot right behind the wheelchair section?


My daughter and I went to the viewing area about 9:10 and got there just ahead of the storm trooper procession. We were able to grab a spot along the rope which was perfect for us because we are both short people and definitely not been able to see if we had followed the crowd with the storm troopers.


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

Will there be a dessert party beyond 9/24? I arrive on the 29th.


----------



## yulilin3

1DISNEYLVR said:


> Will there be a dessert party beyond 9/24? I arrive on the 29th.


there should be. They have been updating the calendar every month. I'm expecting the one including end of Sept. and Oct. to come out mid to late August


----------



## Billabongi

Is there any chance people cancel these or is it non refundable so once it's booked, it's booked?


----------



## yulilin3

Billabongi said:


> Is there any chance people cancel these or is it non refundable so once it's booked, it's booked?


cancellation policy is one day. So you can cancel up to the day before your dessert party.


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

yulilin3 said:


> there should be. They have been updating the calendar every month. I'm expecting the one including end of Sept. and Oct. to come out mid to late August


Thanks


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

Another question...when HS has evening EMH is the dessert party/fireworks show later?


----------



## yulilin3

1DISNEYLVR said:


> Another question...when HS has evening EMH is the dessert party/fireworks show later?


no, it's the same times posted.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

yulilin3 said:


> First page under the dessert party post there are a couple of reviews. As to "is it worth it" is up to you and your family needs.
> Most people have said they see it as worth it because it gives them an air conditioned place to relax, eat some food and drinks and they don't have to wait an hour or more for a decent spot for the show.
> Others have said that they prefer to wait an hour or more in their spots and not spend that sort of money on dessert and drinks




I was thinking it would be worth it but now seeing it is standing the whole time I am not so sure.


----------



## yulilin3

disneymagicgirl said:


> I was thinking it would be worth it but now seeing it is standing the whole time I am not so sure.


like others have said, there are no chairs in the dessert party but there are benches around Launch Bay and you could grab your food and take it there. But, ultimately it depends on what you are looking for


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

Thanks yulilin3 for all your info in this thread.

I know this question has been asked before .... but you can't blame a girl for trying...  Will the fireworks and dessert party be going on in December?   I've booked ADRs to cover things in case it doesn't happen but I'd love to know when I should be looking for these --- the Illuminations Dessert party is the same thing (although it shows it's not bookable yet.)

In all honesty I don't love how they're releasing things for December... half the hotels are fully booked so they know they'll have the crowds to support them ...  but they can't finalize their schedule or their park hours?   So not cool!


----------



## summerlvr

I'm currently planning a solo trip in September and have booked the dessert party for the 19th. Since I'm solo, if I grab some food and drinks and find a table, will I lose that table if I want to go get something else or are there plenty of tables for everyone?


----------



## yulilin3

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Thanks yulilin3 for all your info in this thread.
> 
> I know this question has been asked before .... but you can't blame a girl for trying...  Will the fireworks and dessert party be going on in December?   I've booked ADRs to cover things in case it doesn't happen but I'd love to know when I should be looking for these --- the Illuminations Dessert party is the same thing (although it shows it's not bookable yet.)
> 
> In all honesty I don't love how they're releasing things for December... half the hotels are fully booked so they know they'll have the crowds to support them ...  but they can't finalize their schedule or their park hours?   So not cool!


As with everything, no one knows for sure, but we can assume it will continue on. They have been very slow in releasing information this year, not just for this but for a lot of things. Just keep checking the thread and the WDW site



summerlvr said:


> I'm currently planning a solo trip in September and have booked the dessert party for the 19th. Since I'm solo, if I grab some food and drinks and find a table, will I lose that table if I want to go get something else or are there plenty of tables for everyone?


I've done the dessert solo but have made friends with people so we share a table, no point in one person having a table. If you have a bag or a hat or something like that you could leave it on the table and I'm sure no one will come and take the table from you.
The main bulk of the tables are inside the roped off area by the food and drinks but they also have scattered tables around Launch Bay and outside in the small courtyard. You are free to come and go


----------



## summerlvr

Thanks, I certainly have no problem sharing a table with others! Just wasn't sure if they are in short supply, especially with the increase from 125 to 140.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

One week until my SWDP!!  Anyone else going that night?  I will be sure to write a review when I get back.  Anyone have any specific questions they want me to investigate?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I realize I'm 9 months away from my visit to Walt Disney World, but does anyone have any idea if the Galactic Spectacular will still be running in April 2017?


----------



## 3boyscrazy

Anyone do early morning magic at HS? I am wondering if they are letting people sign up for Jedi training early before the park opens. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## yulilin3

Sleepless Knight said:


> I realize I'm 9 months away from my visit to Walt Disney World, but does anyone have any idea if the Galactic Spectacular will still be running in April 2017?


They should be going on but they're only updating a month to two months at a time



3boyscrazy said:


> Anyone do early morning magic at HS? I am wondering if they are letting people sign up for Jedi training early before the park opens. Any feedback is appreciated!


I believe a poster here is doing it , if I'm not mistaken.  We should hear about it soon
I'm going tomorrow and I'll ask the cm to see how it's going with the sign up


----------



## BlueLion

3boyscrazy said:


> Anyone do early morning magic at HS? I am wondering if they are letting people sign up for Jedi training early before the park opens. Any feedback is appreciated!



I just booked today for EMM on August 17th. Tried to get info on Jedi sign ups, but nada yet. Canceled my 8 am Hollywood & Vine reservation, so really hoping we can still do the early sign up. Will be sure to share info back here, especially if there are no other reports before then!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

yulilin3 said:


> They should be going on but they're only updating a month to two months at a time
> 
> 
> I believe a poster here is doing it , if I'm not mistaken.  We should hear about it soon
> I'm going tomorrow and I'll ask the cm to see how it's going with the sign up


Thank you.  Guess I'll keep monitoring it.


----------



## 3boyscrazy

BlueLion said:


> I just booked today for EMM on August 17th. Tried to get info on Jedi sign ups, but nada yet. Canceled my 8 am Hollywood & Vine reservation, so really hoping we can still do the early sign up. Will be sure to share info back here, especially if there are no other reports before then!


That's the same day I'm doing it! I guess at the very least we can expect to queue up for the line before the crowds come in.


----------



## Karla07559

Quick question, has there been any review on someone watching this show in the general viewing area that I can see of find somewhere? I've pretty much come to the point where it is between O'hana dinner (during holiday wishes) or this dessert party. And no matter how great it maybe in my mind it's just never going to pull me more than that dinner... However you are welcomed to try to convince me otherwise. 

So because I'm leaning towards Ohana that means the desert party is out but I might be able to squeeze in just the show if they follow the latest trend of starting it 15 min after they start Fantasmic meaning that in December hypothetically the SW show should start at 7:15. Which should give me enough time to watch it and make my way onto the bus to the poly for 8:40 pm dinner and 10:00 holiday wishes from either beach or restaurant. Of course this plan relies on a lot of speculation (if only Disney could release their schedule 6 months in advanced like they make us pick dinners in advance). But if it works my only option is general viewing so I need tips (I have time to invest that day and am willing to wait there for a decenct amount of time).


----------



## MommaBerd

@Karla07559 - Here is a review from a non-party perspective: 

http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

I'm no professional at Disney transportation, but it would make me nervous to leave DHS after the show and try to make it to the Poly by 8:40. Remember that EVERYONE will be leaving at the same time, so that will likely put a strain on the busses...


----------



## jerseygal

MommaBerd said:


> @Karla07559 - Here is a review from a non-party perspective:
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I'm no professional at Disney transportation, but it would make me nervous to leave DHS after the show and try to make it to the Poly by 8:40. Remember that EVERYONE will be leaving at the same time, so that will likely put a strain on the busses...


 THANKS for the informative link for those who do not attend the party! Curious, for the Boardwalk Inn or Villas, about how far from this spot is the walk? THANKS in advance!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Have you all seen this?!?!

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...interactive-adventure-coming-to-disney-parks/

*New ‘Star Wars Rebels Interactive Adventure’ coming to Disney Parks*

The price is a hefty $499.99 and includes:


(1) Empire Door Banner
(4) Empire Recruitment Posters
(1) Imperial Security Satchel
(1) Imperial Rank Bar
(1) Rebel Utility Blanket
(1) Medal of Bravery with box and fabric wrap
(1) Set of Rebel of Diversion Tattoos
(1) Rebel Data Card Lanyard
(1) Holocron
(1) Wayfinder set and Mission Briefing
(1) Imperial Security Cap
(1) Kanan’s Lightsaber
(1) Star Wars Rebel Journal


----------



## jaz0308

Karla07559 said:


> Quick question, has there been any review on someone watching this show in the general viewing area that I can see of find somewhere? I've pretty much come to the point where it is between O'hana dinner (during holiday wishes) or this dessert party. And no matter how great it maybe in my mind it's just never going to pull me more than that dinner... However you are welcomed to try to convince me otherwise.
> 
> So because I'm leaning towards Ohana that means the desert party is out but I might be able to squeeze in just the show if they follow the latest trend of starting it 15 min after they start Fantasmic meaning that in December hypothetically the SW show should start at 7:15. Which should give me enough time to watch it and make my way onto the bus to the poly for 8:40 pm dinner and 10:00 holiday wishes from either beach or restaurant. Of course this plan relies on a lot of speculation (if only Disney could release their schedule 6 months in advanced like they make us pick dinners in advance). But if it works my only option is general viewing so I need tips (I have time to invest that day and am willing to wait there for a decenct amount of time).


Just a heads up about transportation.  We saw the show last night. Park closed immediately after so wait to get on poly/gf bus was loooooooong! We waited about an hour just to get on the bus and then you need travel time.    I'm sure people who watched from further back were able to haul it to the bus quicker but then you compromise your view.


----------



## BlueLion

3boyscrazy said:


> That's the same day I'm doing it! I guess at the very least we can expect to queue up for the line before the crowds come in.


Oh nice!! Yes, that was my thought exactly. Since they are open to the people with early breakfast reservations (barring any changes), I can't see being blocked off from walking over that way if you're already in the park at 7:45. Guess we'll find out though!


----------



## yulilin3

Karla07559 said:


> Quick question, has there been any review on someone watching this show in the general viewing area that I can see of find somewhere? I've pretty much come to the point where it is between O'hana dinner (during holiday wishes) or this dessert party. And no matter how great it maybe in my mind it's just never going to pull me more than that dinner... However you are welcomed to try to convince me otherwise.
> 
> So because I'm leaning towards Ohana that means the desert party is out but I might be able to squeeze in just the show if they follow the latest trend of starting it 15 min after they start Fantasmic meaning that in December hypothetically the SW show should start at 7:15. Which should give me enough time to watch it and make my way onto the bus to the poly for 8:40 pm dinner and 10:00 holiday wishes from either beach or restaurant. Of course this plan relies on a lot of speculation (if only Disney could release their schedule 6 months in advanced like they make us pick dinners in advance). But if it works my only option is general viewing so I need tips (I have time to invest that day and am willing to wait there for a decenct amount of time).


Just remember that hours will probably change so keep that in mind. DHS is bound to be open until a little later than what is currently posted.
Best view would be before the taped off walkway that comes from Launch Bay towards the Hyperion. Try and stay towards the middle or middle left of Hollywood Blvd. Basically if you can see the Chinese Theater and the 2 additional projection screens on either side you are good. If you go to much toward the right you will miss the fireworks. 



jerseygal said:


> THANKS for the informative link for those who do not attend the party! Curious, for the Boardwalk Inn or Villas, about how far from this spot is the walk? THANKS in advance!


it's about a 10 to 15 minute walk to Boardwalk



jaz0308 said:


> Just a heads up about transportation.  We saw the show last night. Park closed immediately after so wait to get on poly/gf bus was loooooooong! We waited about an hour just to get on the bus and then you need travel time.    I'm sure people who watched from further back were able to haul it to the bus quicker but then you compromise your view.


Getting out has been a mess cause everyone is leaving at the same time. We usually just sit at a bench and stay for another 30 minutes while everyone leaves.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Getting out has been a mess cause everyone is leaving at the same time. We usually just sit at a bench and stay for another 30 minutes while everyone leaves.


Makes me glad that we're doing the party on an EMH night and staying onsite!


----------



## MissouriPrincess

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Makes me glad that we're doing the party on an EMH night and staying onsite!



We went on an EMH night, and we were able to ride TOT twice while waiting for things to clear out.  We also stayed in the roped off area for the party until we were able to easily leave without becoming part of the huge mass.  There was a 2nd Fantasmic that night, so many were heading that direction, too.  We had thought we would go to Fantasmic, but after Star Wars, we felt like we were satisfied with night shows for the evening, and we've only seen Fantasmic once.


----------



## jaz0308

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Makes me glad that we're doing the party on an EMH night and staying onsite!


That's exactly what I had wished I had done instead!


----------



## nemofans

I know it was talked about somewhere on here, but can't find it.

Disney Visa Star Wars meet & greet is at DHS?  I know there's one at Epcot, but not sure if there's a Star Wars one at DHS.
Thanks!

FORGET IT.  I found the info.  Yes m&g between 11-4 pm.


----------



## Andyman33

watched it on back to back nights right in front of the taped walkway...we got there about 10 minutes prior and had perfect spots...all those people sitting make for a whole lot more room when they stand up...and MANY people push way forward when they do that. we were on the edge of the tape and had no one within 15 feet of us as they all scrambled forward....not sure why either


----------



## yulilin3

Andyman33 said:


> watched it on back to back nights right in front of the taped walkway...we got there about 10 minutes prior and had perfect spots...all those people sitting make for a whole lot more room when they stand up...and MANY people push way forward when they do that. we were on the edge of the tape and had no one within 15 feet of us as they all scrambled forward....not sure why either


if I'm understanding you correctly. You were at the taped area in front of the walkway, so the area closer to the actual Center Stage. And when they asked everyone to stand up, everyone moved forward toward the stage and you just stayed back by the tape (the tape being behind you)


----------



## Andyman33

yulilin3 said:


> if I'm understanding you correctly. You were at the taped area in front of the walkway, so the area closer to the actual Center Stage. And when they asked everyone to stand up, everyone moved forward toward the stage and you just stayed back by the tape (the tape being behind you)



exactly that


----------



## Andyman33

and we've now seen it 4 times...only 2 times have they used the large pyro with the fire balls. first day they used it (we went to first dessert party of the new show) and then again on this sunday. however, saturday there was no fire pyro.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

If anybody is still stalking spots, they have either added more spots to the parties or the increased numbers that @yulilin3 has been mentioning have finally hit the system as there is a ton availability for mid August currently available.  I checked 8/18-8/21 and there at least 14 spots available each night; these were all showing as sold out for the last few weeks.  I was FINALLY able to secure the one additional spot I needed for 8/18

Edit:  I've checked the whole month of August and there are at least 14 spots open each night.  The majority of these were all sold out for weeks.  This must be the increase in spots finally hitting the system.


----------



## ambgoph

Is there a handicap viewing section for the fireworks show?  If so, where is it?  Thanks so much.


----------



## yulilin3

Andyman33 said:


> and we've now seen it 4 times...only 2 times have they used the large pyro with the fire balls. first day they used it (we went to first dessert party of the new show) and then again on this sunday. however, saturday there was no fire pyro.


was it windier the nights they didn't do the fire?



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> If anybody is still stalking spots, they have either added more spots to the parties or the increased numbers that @yulilin3 has been mentioning have finally hit the system as there is a ton availability for mid August currently available.  I checked 8/18-8/21 and there at least 14 spots available each night; these were all showing as sold out for the last few weeks.  I was FINALLY able to secure the one additional spot I needed for 8/18


Great news, thanks for checking and reporting


----------



## yulilin3

ambgoph said:


> Is there a handicap viewing section for the fireworks show?  If so, where is it?  Thanks so much.


not in the general viewing, only for people with dessert party.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> was it windier the nights they didn't do the fire?
> 
> 
> Great news, thanks for checking and reporting



I just edited my original post also, but I checked the whole month of August and there are at least 14 spots open each night.  These must be the increased numbers you've been mentioning finally hitting the system.


----------



## yulilin3

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I just edited my original post also, but I checked the whole month of August and there are at least 14 spots open each night.  These must be the increased numbers you've been mentioning finally hitting the system.


replying so that people coming in August get the notification. Spots have opened up  everyone!!


----------



## Karla07559

MommaBerd said:


> @Karla07559 - Here is a review from a non-party perspective:
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I'm no professional at Disney transportation, but it would make me nervous to leave DHS after the show and try to make it to the Poly by 8:40. Remember that EVERYONE will be leaving at the same time, so that will likely put a strain on the busses...





jaz0308 said:


> Just a heads up about transportation.  We saw the show last night. Park closed immediately after so wait to get on poly/gf bus was loooooooong! We waited about an hour just to get on the bus and then you need travel time.    I'm sure people who watched from further back were able to haul it to the bus quicker but then you compromise your view.



Thanks to both of you especially about the warning about transportation I guess I wasn't expecting it to be more than an hour if I was already at a park and not doing a transfer to get to a resort but I can definitely see how park closing would have a dramatic effect on that. Jaz since you were just there did you notice anyone taking uber rides from the park to their hotel and do you think this might be a good plan to try to cut time?



yulilin3 said:


> Just remember that hours will probably change so keep that in mind. DHS is bound to be open until a little later than what is currently posted.
> Best view would be before the taped off walkway that comes from Launch Bay towards the Hyperion. Try and stay towards the middle or middle left of Hollywood Blvd. Basically if you can see the Chinese Theater and the 2 additional projection screens on either side you are good. If you go to much toward the right you will miss the fireworks.


Thanks yulilin like I said a huge amount of this plan is up in the air until hours are finalized. Fantasmic hours are posted so I'm guesstimating SW and also park closing to be right after as this has been the trend. But nothing is a safe bet and that's why it's more of a plan I'm working on to have in my back pocket in case it works out but definitely I'm not banking on it.


----------



## marsh0013

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> If anybody is still stalking spots, they have either added more spots to the parties or the increased numbers that @yulilin3 has been mentioning have finally hit the system as there is a ton availability for mid August currently available.  I checked 8/18-8/21 and there at least 14 spots available each night; these were all showing as sold out for the last few weeks.  I was FINALLY able to secure the one additional spot I needed for 8/18
> 
> Edit:  I've checked the whole month of August and there are at least 14 spots open each night.  The majority of these were all sold out for weeks.  This must be the increase in spots finally hitting the system.



So happy you got what you needed!


----------



## BDFmom

I'm very happy for those that are now able to get tickets. At the same time it makes me sad that they keep increasing the attendance number. 

Oh well.... that seems to be the Disney trend. 

......still anxiously awaiting for late Nov/Dec


----------



## Mike D.

I am super excited.  I had decided to surprise my family with tickets to the dessert party on our first night (8/27), but was bummed to find out they were sold out.  I have been trying every day for a couple of weeks.  Today I was finally able to book it!  I didn't even know an increase in capacity was coming, so I am glad I lucked into it.  I wonder if this will make for a more crowded viewing area, or if they are going to grow the area a little?  Also, how elaborate/exciting is the stormtrooper escort to the viewing area?  With 2 kids (7 and 9) that are HUGE SW fans, would it be better to be part of the escort, or get there before the stormtroopers to get right behind the kids area?


----------



## yulilin3

Mike D. said:


> I am super excited.  I had decided to surprise my family with tickets to the dessert party on our first night (8/27), but was bummed to find out they were sold out.  I have been trying every day for a couple of weeks.  Today I was finally able to book it!  I didn't even know an increase in capacity was coming, so I am glad I lucked into it.  I wonder if this will make for a more crowded viewing area, or if they are going to grow the area a little?  Also, how elaborate/exciting is the stormtrooper escort to the viewing area?  With 2 kids (7 and 9) that are HUGE SW fans, would it be better to be part of the escort, or get there before the stormtroopers to get right behind the kids area?


2 stormtroopers lead the group to the dessert party,  that's about it.  They walk in front of the group and stand guard while everyone goes inside


----------



## Mike D.

yulilin3 said:


> 2 stormtroopers lead the group to the dessert party,  that's about it.  They walk in front of the group and stand guard while everyone goes inside



If that's it I would rather get there a little before everyone else and get a good spot.  I am assuming when you check in you do so with your magic bands, right?  And where do you get your chewie stein?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> replying so that people coming in August get the notification. Spots have opened up  everyone!!





BDFmom said:


> I'm very happy for those that are now able to get tickets. At the same time it makes me sad that they keep increasing the attendance number.


As someone attending the dessert party in Aug, I must admit that I'm not thrilled that they're adding more people... Especially given some of the recent reports about space. :-/


----------



## yulilin3

Mike D. said:


> If that's it I would rather get there a little before everyone else and get a good spot.  I am assuming when you check in you do so with your magic bands, right?  And where do you get your chewie stein?


You get it at the fireworks viewing area.  You can get it before the show or after


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As someone attending the dessert party in Aug, I must admit that I'm not thrilled that they're adding more people... Especially given some of the recent reports about space. :-/


Everyone going please remember to report back,  also if there's anything that you are unhappy or happy about there are managers at the parties,  it'll be better if you report directly to them rather than writing to Disney.


----------



## Klinger13

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As someone attending the dessert party in Aug, I must admit that I'm not thrilled that they're adding more people... Especially given some of the recent reports about space. :-/



I'm very interested in hearing reports from people attending after this latest increase. I too hope it's not a sardine can of a viewing area with the additional people.


----------



## yulilin3

Klinger13 said:


> I'm very interested in hearing reports from people attending after this latest increase. I too hope it's not a sardine can of a viewing area with the additional people.


I'm here right now.  I'll count how many tables are set up.  I know of 3 dissers that are doing the party tonight,  I'm sure they'll report back


----------



## Klinger13

yulilin3 said:


> I'm here right now.  I'll count how many tables are set up.  I know of 3 dissers that are doing the party tonight,  I'm sure they'll report back


@yulilin3 you totally rock!! Thanks for all you do on this thread!


----------



## yulilin3

Counted the tables
14 inside the roped area by the food
5 by the meet and greets
4  in the cantina
5 outside in the little courtyard


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> They should be going on but they're only updating a month to two months at a time
> 
> 
> I believe a poster here is doing it , if I'm not mistaken.  We should hear about it soon
> I'm going tomorrow and I'll ask the cm to see how it's going with the sign up




Yulilin, did you do the Early morning hours.  If so what did you think?


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> Yulilin, did you do the Early morning hours.  If so what did you think?


No I am not doing it,  I think someone else was going to do it from this group


----------



## BlueLion

yulilin3 said:


> No I am not doing it,  I think someone else was going to do it from this group


I have it booked for the 17th and will be sure to report back, though am eagerly watching for any feedback in the meantime!


----------



## yulilin3

Andyman33 said:


> exactly that


You're spot worked perfectly for last minute.
Basically grab a spot by the tape so that you're in front of the tape by center stage.  When they ask the people to stand up everyone moves forward,  just stay where you are so the walk way is directly behind you.  Great spot. Took a couple of pics and will post them tomorrow


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> You're spot worked perfectly for last minute.
> Basically grab a spot by the tape so that you're in front of the tape by center stage.  When they ask the people to stand up everyone moves forward,  just stay where you are so the walk way is directly behind you.  Great spot. Took a couple of pics and will post them tomorrow


Hmm, I wonder how long this secret will work. Or if by 1 month from now when I go, too many people will know this for it to work well. I know I don't want to stake out a spot for an hour but I'm wondering how likely this will work if I cancel the party. Good thing I have till the day before to decide!!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Heading out for Disney tomorrow, checking in Tuesday after a visit with my MIL.  Will try to check in with reports on dessert party and EMM while we are there - but if not, I will report when we get home. So excited!!


----------



## ktb2002

Quick Overview from tonight.  Not once did I feel crowded and in fact saw several areas of the party that were empty all night.  We walked outside with some other families around 9 pm and easily had spots along the front row behind handicap section.  Food and drinks were plentiful, and an amazing view for the fireworks.  My son who is rarely excited about anything said the party and fireworks were great!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Heading out for Disney tomorrow, checking in Tuesday after a visit with my MIL.  Will try to check in with reports on dessert party and EMM while we are there - but if not, I will report when we get home. So excited!!


have a great trip!!


----------



## yulilin3

So here's the spot. Sorry I only took 2 pics I was chatting with a friend that was visiting.
Basically the walkway that goes From Launch Bay to Hyperion Theater is behind me, I'm right by the tape. The dessert party is behind me as well.These wer taken at 9:20pm
Looking towards my left at the Hyperion




Looking towards my right




as you can see a lot of empty space. Keep in mind that it rained all day today, it stopped maybe around 6pm so maybe a lot of people left. I will give this spot another try and report back


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Quick Overview from tonight.  Not once did I feel crowded and in fact saw several areas of the party that were empty all night.  We walked outside with some other families around 9 pm and easily had spots along the front row behind handicap section.  Food and drinks were plentiful, and an amazing view for the fireworks.  My son who is rarely excited about anything said the party and fireworks were great!


I'm glad you guys enjoyed it. It was great talking to you.


----------



## chigirl

ktb2002 said:


> Quick Overview from tonight.  Not once did I feel crowded and in fact saw several areas of the party that were empty all night.  We walked outside with some other families around 9 pm and easily had spots along the front row behind handicap section.  Food and drinks were plentiful, and an amazing view for the fireworks.  My son who is rarely excited about anything said the party and fireworks were great!


Thats great!
Im going 8/30...I typically avoid fireworks because of the crowds after, but my husband and I are big SW fans. He likes stuff like this. Glad to hear it was a good event!


----------



## disneymath

Here's my review from tonight. As @ktb2002 said, the food and drink were plentiful and pretty much everything was tasty.  (My family may be in the minority here, but we found the drinks to actually be a bit on the strong side.). One of my nephews has a tree-nut allergy and he was treated very well.  (I had emailed Special Diets before we left, so they had an allergy friendly bag of treats for him and the chef also walked him and my brother-in-law through the food stations in order to point out any unsafe items.)

We didn't arrive to Launch Bay until just about 8:15 on the nose and the boys then wanted to do Jawa training so it was about 8:25 before we headed into the party area.  (Side Note:  The Jawas were very picky about what they wold trade for.  Make sure you bring items from home (we forgot ours) and I ended up having to give up a homemade popcap mickey pin (DCL FE gift) so the boys could make a trade happen.  We did get a nice SW pin in return though.)

Back to the party, it did feel a bit crowded at first, but once we got our bearings it seemed much less congested.  There were no free tables in the main section near the food/drink stations, and going to another area wasn't a good option for us either.  We ended up sitting on the stairs beside the Nutella station (they were roped off at the top).  A few other families shared the stairs with us, and more than one CM indicated we could be there, but towards the end of the party they took down the ropes and we were then asked to vacate the stiars for safety reasons.

We did not head out early, and instead opted for the Storm Trooper escort.  This was kind of a bust since we weren't right up front near the troopers (we tried our best) and there was already quite a few people in the viewing area when we arrived.  We eneded up about halfway between the front and back ropes.  I didn't notice if any kids were in the wheelchair access area up front tonight, but I know our boys weren't offered that option and there were other kids around (behind) us in the regular area.  The 9 year old was able to see alright, but my sister and I ended up having to hold the 7 year old twins so that they could. (Not fun since the area already felt pretty hot and muggy when we arrived.)

The show itself was very good.  The fireworks themselves were more impressive than I antiicpated.  Totally felt immersed in them.  The projections were cool, but are really not my thing.  My brother-in-law (huge SW fan) thought they were awesome.  Definitely a night-time show we would all see again.

That said, we would not do the dessert party again.  We don't regret doing it, but, for 8 people, it is a lot of money to spend to end up sitting on stairs and holding up a kid so he can see.


----------



## Mom2Elliot

disneymath said:


> Here's my review from tonight. As @ktb2002 said, the food and drink were plentiful and pretty much everything was tasty.  (My family may be in the minority here, but we found the drinks to actually be a bit on the strong side.). One of my nephews has a tree-nut allergy and he was treated very well.  (I had emailed Special Diets before we left, so they had an allergy friendly bag of treats for him and the chef also walked him and my brother-in-law through the food stations in order to point out any unsafe items.)
> 
> We didn't arrive to Launch Bay until just about 8:15 on the nose and the boys then wanted to do Jawa training so it was about 8:25 before we headed into the party area.  (Side Note:  The Jawas were very picky about what they wold trade for.  Make sure you bring items from home (we forgot ours) and I ended up having to give up a homemade popcap mickey pin (DCL FE gift) so the boys could make a trade happen.  We did get a nice SW pin in return though.)
> 
> Back to the party, it did feel a bit crowded at first, but once we got our bearings it seemed much less congested.  There were no free tables in the main section near the food/drink stations, and going to another area wasn't a good option for us either.  We ended up sitting on the stairs beside the Nutella station (they were roped off at the top).  A few other families shared the stairs with us, and more than one CM indicated we could be there, but towards the end of the party they took down the ropes and we were then asked to vacate the stiars for safety reasons.
> 
> We did not head out early, and instead opted for the Storm Trooper escort.  This was kind of a bust since we weren't right up front near the troopers (we tried our best) and there was already quite a few people in the viewing area when we arrived.  We eneded up about halfway between the front and back ropes.  I didn't notice if any kids were in the wheelchair access area up front tonight, but I know our boys weren't offered that option and there were other kids around (behind) us in the regular area.  The 9 year old was able to see alright, but my sister and I ended up having to hold the 7 year old twins so that they could. (Not fun since the area already felt pretty hot and muggy when we arrived.)
> 
> The show itself was very good.  The fireworks themselves were more impressive than I antiicpated.  Totally felt immersed in them.  The projections were cool, but are really not my thing.  My brother-in-law (huge SW fan) thought they were awesome.  Definitely a night-time show we would all see again.
> 
> That said, we would not do the dessert party again.  We don't regret doing it, but, for 8 people, it is a lot of money to spend to end up sitting on stairs and holding up a kid so he can see.



I was there last night too and feel similar.  We got there at 8:15 and had nowhere to put our stuff as every table was taken. It is hard juggling kids, food and drink with nowhere to put your stuff and little kids who just want to sit to eat.  I also felt a little crammed in trying o navigate getting the food. It cleared out after awhile. The food was ok, desserts were just so so for me, but I did appreciate the dips and cheese skewers. The drinks were strong! I had one and then then second was undrinkable it was so strong and I threw it away.  We were not near the front of the walk out, so that was just like being in a crowd of walking people, not exactly special feeling.  I had to hold my son who is 8 and 70lbs the entire show for him to see the projections. There was a guy holding an iPhone up recording the entire show that blocked some of our view. I didn't see any kids offered to go up front. Now I sound very negative, but the show itself was good, my kids enjoyed it.  Wouldn't recommend the dessert party without some changes to it - such as more tables, a bigger space, and some seating.


----------



## Mike D.

They have 3 weeks to add some seating before we get there.  Come on Disney!  Where/when do you pick up your Chewie stein?


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Elliot said:


> I was there last night too and feel similar.  We got there at 8:15 and had nowhere to put our stuff as every table was taken. It is hard juggling kids, food and drink with nowhere to put your stuff and little kids who just want to sit to eat.  I also felt a little crammed in trying o navigate getting the food. It cleared out after awhile. The food was ok, desserts were just so so for me, but I did appreciate the dips and cheese skewers. The drinks were strong! I had one and then then second was undrinkable it was so strong and I threw it away.  We were not near the front of the walk out, so that was just like being in a crowd of walking people, not exactly special feeling.  I had to hold my son who is 8 and 70lbs the entire show for him to see the projections. There was a guy holding an iPhone up recording the entire show that blocked some of our view. I didn't see any kids offered to go up front. Now I sound very negative, but the show itself was good, my kids enjoyed it.  Wouldn't recommend the dessert party without some changes to it - such as more tables, a bigger space, and some seating.


thanks for sharing your thoughts. I'm glad you enjoyed the show. Did you happen to notice thet there were table on the outside courtyard, right next to the cantina? I walked past at about 9pm and all tables there were empty. Also I'm not sure if all the tables in the Cantina area itself were taken. 
Make sure to write to Disney and let them know how you felt so they can make changes.



Mike D. said:


> They have 3 weeks to add some seating before we get there.  Come on Disney!  Where/when do you pick up your Chewie stein?


They won't add chairs cause there just isn't any space. You get the Steins when you get to the outdoor viewing area, you can pick them up first or after the show


----------



## ktb2002

They did allow kids into the front area once the wheelchairs were settled.  I did see the lady do and get some kids and bring them up to the section.


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> They did allow kids into the front area once the wheelchairs were settled.  I did see the lady do and get some kids and bring them up to the section.


I think that instead of waiting for an invitation for the kids to go up it's better just to ask the CM, once the wheel chairs are set, if kids can go up. It doesn't sound like there's an invitation done by CM
I think I saw 3 wheel chairs  last night, is that right?


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> I think that instead of waiting for an invitation for the kids to go up it's better just to ask the CM, once the wheel chairs are set, if kids can go up. It doesn't sound like there's an invitation done by CM
> I think I saw 3 wheel chairs  last night, is that right?



There were 3 or 4.  The wheelchairs went in first and took up the right side facing the front.  The kids were on the left.


----------



## yaya74

What happen when JTA is cancelled due to bad weather?


----------



## yulilin3

yaya74 said:


> What happen when JTA is cancelled due to bad weather?


I haven't heard any recent reports. But it's always been that when they cancel, the kids and 1 parent gets to meet Darth Vader on the upper deck o inside Star Tours


----------



## yulilin3

There's a new Build a Lightsaber station at MouseGears at Epcot. So that makes 4 different places in WDW where you can build your own lightsaber


----------



## yulilin3

Party capacity has changed once again. It went back down to 140. I think this will be the magic number


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

yulilin3 said:


> Party capacity has changed once again. It went back down to 140. I think this will be the magic number



How can they change it if more then that has already sold for a specific night?


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> How can they change it if more then that has already sold for a specific night?


not sure how that works. I feel that this is for future bookings after a specific dates. It seems to me that since someone reported spots opening up for August, maybe all the August dates are 160 and after it'll be back to 140? I really don't know


----------



## Andyman33

yulilin3 said:


> So here's the spot. Sorry I only took 2 pics I was chatting with a friend that was visiting.
> Basically the walkway that goes From Launch Bay to Hyperion Theater is behind me, I'm right by the tape. The dessert party is behind me as well.These wer taken at 9:20pm
> Looking towards my left at the Hyperion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking towards my right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see a lot of empty space. Keep in mind that it rained all day today, it stopped maybe around 6pm so maybe a lot of people left. I will give this spot another try and report back



i wont' be back until january but I expect you guys to save me a spot in "my spot" when I come then 

it definitely worked all 3 times we tried it -- granted I haven't had a stroller/kids along while using this spot so not sure about how well it will work to bring one of those -- but after everyone stands up there is MORE than enough room for many more people


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> not sure how that works. I feel that this is for future bookings after a specific dates. It seems to me that since someone reported spots opening up for August, maybe all the August dates are 160 and after it'll be back to 140? I really don't know


Always fun being experimented with...


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Always fun being experimented with...


 guinea pigs forever!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Like a mouse... er... rat trapped in a maze.


----------



## jlundeen

Iowamomof4 said:


> Like a mouse... er... rat trapped in a maze.


yep, cause they KNOW that we will ALWAYS go after the cheese...


----------



## jekjones1558

I have been stalking MDE and the Studios calendar for Galactic Spectacular times and Dessert Party reservations in October.  Should I be concerned that there is nothing on the calendar yet nor are there Party reservations available?  Last Party date as of now is Sep. 24.


----------



## nemofans

I have been watching that too.  I just think October hasn't been released yet.  I am hoping times will be the same as Sept. 24th.


----------



## Cluelyss

nemofans said:


> I have been watching that too.  I just think October hasn't been released yet.  I am hoping times will be the same as Sept. 24th.


October times and parties are expected to be released later this month. They've been updating the calendar 4-6 weeks in advance.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I am another October guest, and they have not extended park hours for studios or AK for Oct either.  Also CM guest blockout days not up for Oct. It is maddening.  But, First World Problems, so I will (try to) be patient.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I'm also watching for October. Hoping to do a party on Oct 12, because no Halloween party at MK may mean better chance for spot at party (more people going to MK on only open weekday evening). Will just keep watching this wonderful thread and trying the reservation page. Fingers crossed for all of us (& those waiting for later months than ours)!


----------



## yulilin3

For all of you going the first week of October. It seems that DHS will close at 6pm on Oct. 6th  Other than that, I'm hoping  we  get an updated calendar in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> For all of you going the first week of October. It seems that DHS will close at 6pm on Oct. 6th  Other than that, I'm hoping  we  get an updated calendar in a couple of weeks.


That just seems so early to close...hard to believe that they don't have enough interest in evening stuff.  Is that for a CM or other special event?  The hours before and after that date seem a bit later, but still only 7:30...


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> That just seems so early to close...hard to believe that they don't have enough interest in evening stuff.  Is that for a CM or other special event?  The hours before and after that date seem a bit later, but still only 7:30...


I'm trying to find out.  I know that the special cm party is at Mk this year,  but it does seem like a park buyout


----------



## squirrelsquad

yulilin3 said:


> For all of you going the first week of October. It seems that DHS will close at 6pm on Oct. 6th  Other than that, I'm hoping  we  get an updated calendar in a couple of weeks.



Well there goes all of my plans. I could maybe switch my second Epcot day to the 6th, but I doubt I will be able to get another FEA FP+. This really stinks.


----------



## yulilin3

squirrelsquad said:


> Well there goes all of my plans. I could maybe switch my second Epcot day to the 6th, but I doubt I will be able to get another FEA FP+. This really stinks.


I think Oct. 6th early closing time has been posted on the schedule for a while, has it not?


----------



## OhhBother

yulilin3 said:


> I think Oct. 6th early closing time has been posted on the schedule for a while, has it not?


That's what I was about to say. I've known about the 6 pm closing for awhile now -- knew before I planned my park days and certainly before FPs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hi all, we did the Dessert Party on Saturday, July 23rd and had an absolute blast.  One of the best parts was getting to see @yulilin3 right before the fireworks started and thank her in person for all she does with this thread.

Overall I thought the party was definitely worth it and would do it again! The food was all pretty good with the cupcakes and the frozen nuttella being some of the highlights.  Of the savory items I liked the black bean dip - the flat bread pieces were good but some were a bit salty.  They were also good about bringing out more as trays were getting low so never any waits for anything.

The drinks overall were pretty good - I even like the swamp milk one (had 2 of those) - though they were all a bit similar and on the fruity side.  I did also notice that there was a bin of Mickey ice cream bars and fruit bars that you could just take as well.   If they added back the coffee one they used to have or something just a little different I think that would be good - but really no complaints and they didn't skimp on the alcohol or anything.

The viewing area was great and really nice to not have to stake out a spot.  I left a few minutes before the march out (about 9:05) and got the stroller and went to the roped area and got a spot right at the rope of main area (there were a few people there before me but not many) and then my kids were able to be right in front of us so it worked out great.  Getting the Chewie Steins was a nice bonus, though would be nice if they had a couple of choices as we don't really need 5 of them.

I also interviewed by daughter after the event to get the thoughts of a 7-year old

_*Q: *Are you a fan of Star Wars?  Who are your favorite characters?_
*A: *Sort of - mostly like the newest movie [The Force Awakens].  Rey and Leia are my favorite characters.

_*Q: *What were your thoughts about the location for the dessert party, being inside the Launch Bay?  And where we had our food [note: the food/drinks were down by the exhibit with Rey and her speeder are, but we ate up in the Cantina area where the Jawas came by]_
*A:* I liked that it was in the Launch Bay - I liked that I got to take pictures of Chewbacca [note: we did the meet with Chewbacca right before the official party start time - my daughter didn't want to meet him though so was the "photographer"].  I liked where we ate as it was near the Disney Infinity set-up so I could play while you and Mommy were eating
_
*Q: *Did you like the food and drink offerings?_
*A:* I did like the food - but it was mostly dessert.  I wasn't crazy about the blue stuff but I liked the rocks on the BB-8 cupcake and also liked the rice krispy treat.

_*Q: *What did you think of the location for watching the fireworks show and how you got to march out to it, being led by storm troopers?_
*A: *I thought it was a good spot and liked how we got led out.  I liked that me and my brother had our own area to stand [the front roped off section for kids/wheelchairs]

_*Q:* What did you think of the firework show? _
*A: *I think it was good.  I liked how they had the projectors shown on the great movie ride outside.  I liked when they showed Rey

_*Q: *Any final thoughts?  Would you recommend this for other kids?  _
A: Yeah, especially [she then lists out all her friends that she knows are really into Star Wars].  I think you do need to like Star Wars at least a little bit but you don't have to be a super fan.


Here are a few pictures of our time there and then from the viewing area so you can see the view you get:
    

Hope this helps - happy to answer any questions as well!


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hi all, we did the Dessert Party on Saturday, July 23rd and had an absolute blast.  One of the best parts was getting to see @yulilin3 right before the fireworks started and thank her in person for all she does with this thread.
> 
> Overall I thought the party was definitely worth it and would do it again! The food was all pretty good with the cupcakes and the frozen nuttella being some of the highlights.  Of the savory items I liked the black bean dip - the flat bread pieces were good but some were a bit salty.  They were also good about bringing out more as trays were getting low so never any waits for anything.
> 
> The drinks overall were pretty good - I even like the swamp milk one (had 2 of those) - though they were all a bit similar and on the fruity side.  I did also notice that there was a bin of Mickey ice cream bars and fruit bars that you could just take as well.   If they added back the coffee one they used to have or something just a little different I think that would be good - but really no complaints and they didn't skimp on the alcohol or anything.
> 
> The viewing area was great and really nice to not have to stake out a spot.  I left a few minutes before the march out (about 9:05) and got the stroller and went to the roped area and got a spot right at the rope of main area (there were a few people there before me but not many) and then my kids were able to be right in front of us so it worked out great.  Getting the Chewie Steins was a nice bonus, though would be nice if they had a couple of choices as we don't really need 5 of them.
> 
> I also interviewed by daughter after the event to get the thoughts of a 7-year old
> 
> _*Q: *Are you a fan of Star Wars?  Who are your favorite characters?_
> *A: *Sort of - mostly like the newest movie [The Force Awakens].  Rey and Leia are my favorite characters.
> 
> _*Q: *What were your thoughts about the location for the dessert party, being inside the Launch Bay?  And where we had our food [note: the food/drinks were down by the exhibit with Rey and her speeder are, but we ate up in the Cantina area where the Jawas came by]_
> *A:* I liked that it was in the Launch Bay - I liked that I got to take pictures of Chewbacca [note: we did the meet with Chewbacca right before the official party start time - my daughter didn't want to meet him though so was the "photographer"].  I liked where we ate as it was near the Disney Infinity set-up so I could play while you and Mommy were eating
> _
> *Q: *Did you like the food and drink offerings?_
> *A:* I did like the food - but it was mostly dessert.  I wasn't crazy about the blue stuff but I liked the rocks on the BB-8 cupcake and also liked the rice krispy treat.
> 
> _*Q: *What did you think of the location for watching the fireworks show and how you got to march out to it, being led by storm troopers?_
> *A: *I thought it was a good spot and liked how we got led out.  I liked that me and my brother had our own area to stand [the front roped off section for kids/wheelchairs]
> 
> _*Q:* What did you think of the firework show? _
> *A: *I think it was good.  I liked how they had the projectors shown on the great movie ride outside.  I liked when they showed Rey
> 
> _*Q: *Any final thoughts?  Would you recommend this for other kids?  _
> A: Yeah, especially [she then lists out all her friends that she knows are really into Star Wars].  I think you do need to like Star Wars at least a little bit but you don't have to be a super fan.
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of our time there and then from the viewing area so you can see the view you get:
> View attachment 186440 View attachment 186438 View attachment 186441 View attachment 186439 View attachment 186437
> 
> Hope this helps - happy to answer any questions as well!


It was great meeting you and the family,  thanks for the review and a special thanks to your daughter cause now we have a review from a kids point of view 
Is it ok if I link this post to the first page?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> It was great meeting you and the family,  thanks for the review and a special thanks to your daughter cause now we have a review from a kids point of view
> Is it ok if I link this post to the first page?



absolutely!  And if there are other aspects of the event or even other Star Wars things in DHS you'd like her thoughts on, let me know (those were just the questions that came to my mind).  

Star Tours turned out to be one of her (and her brother's) favorite rides


----------



## squirrelsquad

yulilin3 said:


> I think Oct. 6th early closing time has been posted on the schedule for a while, has it not?



I thought it was an un-updated time, like the AK hours for October. Clearly my own mistake.


----------



## pmurph

We went to the dessert party on Sunday July 24. We have never done any dessert party at WDW. I'm on the fence about whether or not to recommend this one. It was pricey as I had to buy 6 tickets.
Prior to the party, we were able to get pictures with Kylo and Chewy (15 minute lines maybe), which was great, but anyone could do that, not just people who paid for the desserts.

If you are going for the desserts, well, I kept thinking how much dessert can one person eat? Enough to justify the cost? I love sweets, but I really wish there was a little something special for "party" goers. (A special meet and greet or something, I don't know) Having said that, the desserts were very nice. But again I'm not sure what makes it a "party" - there weren't even seats. We really didn't know what to do after we had our little plate of sweets so we headed outside of the launch bay and sat on the benches for a pretty long time.

We went back in prior to the lead in to our reserved fireworks area. Somehow (I'm not sure how) we ended up the furthest back in the reserved crowd - closest to the chewy stein giveaway tables. The view was decent, and I am 5'3 and I have kids that are just a bit shorter than me. But it wasn't terrible. I was just glad to be there and have a view at all.

As a side note, the fact that the CMs handed each one of us a small bottled water as we were paraded in to the reserved viewing area was a nice touch and very much appreciated.

I feel like I sounded negative in my review but in reality...We had a good time that night. And...Am I glad we did the dessert party? Yes, I would say so, but mainly for the fact that we didn't have to stand up in the middle of a crowd an hour or more early to get a decent view - 
The fireworks show was fantastic!!!


----------



## yulilin3

pmurph said:


> We went to the dessert party on Sunday July 24. We have never done any dessert party at WDW. I'm on the fence about whether or not to recommend this one. It was pricey as I had to buy 6 tickets.
> Prior to the party, we were able to get pictures with Kylo and Chewy (15 minute lines maybe), which was great, but anyone could do that, not just people who paid for the desserts.
> 
> If you are going for the desserts, well, I kept thinking how much dessert can one person eat? Enough to justify the cost? I love sweets, but I really wish there was a little something special for "party" goers. (A special meet and greet or something, I don't know) Having said that, the desserts were very nice. But again I'm not sure what makes it a "party" - there weren't even seats. We really didn't know what to do after we had our little plate of sweets so we headed outside of the launch bay and sat on the benches for a pretty long time.
> 
> We went back in prior to the lead in to our reserved fireworks area. Somehow (I'm not sure how) we ended up the furthest back in the reserved crowd - closest to the chewy stein giveaway tables. The view was decent, and I am 5'3 and I have kids that are just a bit shorter than me. But it wasn't terrible. I was just glad to be there and have a view at all.
> 
> As a side note, the fact that the CMs handed each one of us a small bottled water as we were paraded in to the reserved viewing area was a nice touch and very much appreciated.
> 
> I feel like I sounded negative in my review but in reality...We had a good time that night. And...Am I glad we did the dessert party? Yes, I would say so, but mainly for the fact that we didn't have to stand up in the middle of a crowd an hour or more early to get a decent view -
> The fireworks show was fantastic!!!


Thanks for the review,  do you mind if I link it to the first page?


----------



## pmurph

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the review,  do you mind if I link it to the first page?



Sure! Thanks for all the info provided on this page!


----------



## MommaBerd

@TheMaxRebo - Loved the review from your 7 yo! Very sweet...


----------



## chigirl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hi all, we did the Dessert Party on Saturday, July 23rd and had an absolute blast.  One of the best parts was getting to see @yulilin3 right before the fireworks started and thank her in person for all she does with this thread.
> 
> Overall I thought the party was definitely worth it and would do it again! The food was all pretty good with the cupcakes and the frozen nuttella being some of the highlights.  Of the savory items I liked the black bean dip - the flat bread pieces were good but some were a bit salty.  They were also good about bringing out more as trays were getting low so never any waits for anything.
> 
> The drinks overall were pretty good - I even like the swamp milk one (had 2 of those) - though they were all a bit similar and on the fruity side.  I did also notice that there was a bin of Mickey ice cream bars and fruit bars that you could just take as well.   If they added back the coffee one they used to have or something just a little different I think that would be good - but really no complaints and they didn't skimp on the alcohol or anything.
> 
> The viewing area was great and really nice to not have to stake out a spot.  I left a few minutes before the march out (about 9:05) and got the stroller and went to the roped area and got a spot right at the rope of main area (there were a few people there before me but not many) and then my kids were able to be right in front of us so it worked out great.  Getting the Chewie Steins was a nice bonus, though would be nice if they had a couple of choices as we don't really need 5 of them.
> 
> I also interviewed by daughter after the event to get the thoughts of a 7-year old
> 
> _*Q: *Are you a fan of Star Wars?  Who are your favorite characters?_
> *A: *Sort of - mostly like the newest movie [The Force Awakens].  Rey and Leia are my favorite characters.
> 
> _*Q: *What were your thoughts about the location for the dessert party, being inside the Launch Bay?  And where we had our food [note: the food/drinks were down by the exhibit with Rey and her speeder are, but we ate up in the Cantina area where the Jawas came by]_
> *A:* I liked that it was in the Launch Bay - I liked that I got to take pictures of Chewbacca [note: we did the meet with Chewbacca right before the official party start time - my daughter didn't want to meet him though so was the "photographer"].  I liked where we ate as it was near the Disney Infinity set-up so I could play while you and Mommy were eating
> _
> *Q: *Did you like the food and drink offerings?_
> *A:* I did like the food - but it was mostly dessert.  I wasn't crazy about the blue stuff but I liked the rocks on the BB-8 cupcake and also liked the rice krispy treat.
> 
> _*Q: *What did you think of the location for watching the fireworks show and how you got to march out to it, being led by storm troopers?_
> *A: *I thought it was a good spot and liked how we got led out.  I liked that me and my brother had our own area to stand [the front roped off section for kids/wheelchairs]
> 
> _*Q:* What did you think of the firework show? _
> *A: *I think it was good.  I liked how they had the projectors shown on the great movie ride outside.  I liked when they showed Rey
> 
> _*Q: *Any final thoughts?  Would you recommend this for other kids?  _
> A: Yeah, especially [she then lists out all her friends that she knows are really into Star Wars].  I think you do need to like Star Wars at least a little bit but you don't have to be a super fan.
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of our time there and then from the viewing area so you can see the view you get:
> View attachment 186440 View attachment 186438 View attachment 186441 View attachment 186439 View attachment 186437
> 
> Hope this helps - happy to answer any questions as well!


I love the interview! My 3 year old great-niece is a huge Rey fan, too...when we were making dirt n worms pudding as a snacktivity, she made one for her Rey action figure...lol. Looks like you had fun! I actually want to try the Swamp Milk!


----------



## Claudia1

Mom2Elliot said:


> Now I sound very negative, but the show itself was good, my kids enjoyed it. Wouldn't recommend the dessert party without some changes to it - such as more tables, a bigger space, and some seating.



We attended the Aug 2nd party and were not very impressed.   We had done the Wishes Dessert Party and loved the food, along with the seating area.   It was relaxed and quite enjoyable.   This party was crowded and we only had a table to use because a very nice young family invited us to join them.   The food area has several stations that were often blocked by other guests.  

Honestly, it was more of a "finger food" party.   The Nutella was truly outstanding but the rest was  just so-so.   Small plates, too.   At the MK party, they also had small plates but it was easy to go back for seconds.   This was too congested to enjoy it.  The spears with watermelon, tomatoes & mozzerella, and olives & cheese cubes were amateurish, IMHO.   For that price, the MK party was better.

We won't go back.


----------



## yulilin3

Claudia1 said:


> We attended the Aug 2nd party and were not very impressed.   We had done the Wishes Dessert Party and loved the food, along with the seating area.   It was relaxed and quite enjoyable.   This party was crowded and we only had a table to use because a very nice young family invited us to join them.   The food area has several stations that were often blocked by other guests.
> 
> Honestly, it was more of a "finger food" party.   The Nutella was truly outstanding but the rest was  just so-so.   Small plates, too.   At the MK party, they also had small plates but it was easy to go back for seconds.   This was too congested to enjoy it.  The spears with watermelon, tomatoes & mozzerella, and olives * cheese cubes were amateurish, IMHO.   For that price, the MK party was better.
> 
> We won't go back.


Is it ok if I link your review to the first page?


----------



## disneymath

Mom2Elliot said:


> I was there last night too and feel similar.  We got there at 8:15 and had nowhere to put our stuff as every table was taken. *It is hard juggling kids, food and drink with nowhere to put your stuff and little kids who just want to sit to eat.  I also felt a little crammed in trying o navigate getting the food.* It cleared out after awhile. The food was ok, desserts were just so so for me, but I did appreciate the dips and cheese skewers. The drinks were strong! I had one and then then second was undrinkable it was so strong and I threw it away.  We were not near the front of the walk out, so that was just like being in a crowd of walking people, not exactly special feeling.  I had to hold my son who is 8 and 70lbs the entire show for him to see the projections. There was a guy holding an iPhone up recording the entire show that blocked some of our view. I didn't see any kids offered to go up front. Now I sound very negative, but the show itself was good, my kids enjoyed it.  Wouldn't recommend the dessert party without some changes to it - such as more tables, a bigger space, and some seating.



I wanted to reply to this earlier, but haven't had a chance until now.  I couldn't agree more with the statements that I bolded.  As I mentioned earlier, we made it work, but I have to say we much preferred the assigned tables when we did the Wishes Dessert Party (a long time ago).

I had the "luck" of being right behind the guy who was holding the iPhone with arms outstretched straight above his head.   My brother-in-law was to this man's right, and was also videoing with an iPhone, but he kept his at eye-level so I don't think (and truly hope) he didn't block anyone's view.

@yulilin3 ... we did notice that there were some free tables (e.g. out in the courtyard and near the Jawa trading area) ... but it seemed like a "food transport disaster" waiting to happen all things considered (stairs, kids, long enough distance, lots of people).  Your idea about asking if kids could go up front instead of waiting for an invitation is probably the best option for those attending with younger kids, but honestly for the price each individual pays for the party, it shouldn't have to come down to people having to strategically plan (e.g. going out early, asking to sit in wheelchair area) how to get a good view.


----------



## disneymath

@Claudia1 ... I agree that the spears weren't all that imaginative, but we (kids and adults) enjoyed them.  It was nice to have options other than sweet desserts.


----------



## yulilin3

disneymath said:


> I wanted to reply to this earlier, but haven't had a chance until now.  I couldn't agree more with the statements that I bolded.  As I mentioned earlier, we made it work, but I have to say we much preferred the assigned tables when we did the Wishes Dessert Party (a long time ago).
> 
> I had the "luck" of being right behind the guy who was holding the iPhone with arms outstretched straight above his head.   My brother-in-law was to this man's right, and was also videoing with an iPhone, but he kept his at eye-level so I don't think (and truly hope) he didn't block anyone's view.
> 
> @yulilin3 ... we did notice that there were some free tables (e.g. out in the courtyard and near the Jawa trading area) ... but it seemed like a "food transport disaster" waiting to happen all things considered (stairs, kids, long enough distance, lots of people).  Your idea about asking if kids could go up front instead of waiting for an invitation is probably the best option for those attending with younger kids, but honestly for the price each individual pays for the party, it shouldn't have to come down to people having to strategically plan (e.g. going out early, asking to sit in wheelchair area) how to get a good view.


I feel if the Chinese theater was elevated,  like the castle,  it would solve a lot if viewing problems.


----------



## Candycane83

disneymath said:


> I wanted to reply to this earlier, but haven't had a chance until now.  I couldn't agree more with the statements that I bolded.  As I mentioned earlier, we made it work, but I have to say we much preferred the assigned tables when we did the Wishes Dessert Party (a long time ago).
> 
> I had the "luck" of being right behind the guy who was holding the iPhone with arms outstretched straight above his head.   My brother-in-law was to this man's right, and was also videoing with an iPhone, but he kept his at eye-level so I don't think (and truly hope) he didn't block anyone's view.
> 
> @yulilin3 ... we did notice that there were some free tables (e.g. out in the courtyard and near the Jawa trading area) ... but it seemed like a "food transport disaster" waiting to happen all things considered (stairs, kids, long enough distance, lots of people).  Your idea about asking if kids could go up front instead of waiting for an invitation is probably the best option for those attending with younger kids, but honestly for the price each individual pays for the party, it shouldn't have to come down to people having to strategically plan (e.g. going out early, asking to sit in wheelchair area) how to get a good view.




Glad you and @Claudia1 has posted these reviews. Honestly, this show is a little frustrating for me... Going for DS2's first trip and I doubt he can wait an hour to an hour and a half to watch this show. So it's either the dessert party or missing the show. Judging from the reviews, I sort of wish the dessert party were still outside, seems easier and looks like they had much more space then.


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> Glad you and @Claudia1 has posted these reviews. Honestly, this show is a little frustrating for me... Going for DS2's first trip and I doubt he can wait an hour to an hour and a half to watch this show. So it's either the dessert party or missing the show. Judging from the reviews, I sort of wish the dessert party were still outside, seems easier and looks like they had much more space then.


When the dessert party was outside it was good because the tables would give you a buffer and not having someone directly in front of you was great,  but it did take a lot more space.
I think Disney decided to move the party indoors to allow more space for general viewing and also an easier set up for them,  with a controlled environment .
I can see pros and cons for it being indoors,  but like I said,  this show, although impressive and immersive, it's not well suited for DHS, nothing they can do though,  since there's no other place where they could do it


----------



## Delilah1310

I'm waiting on November party dates, but was wondering if there was a pattern to the nights on the available calendar?
For example, every Sunday and Thursday or something like that?
We are going the week leading up to Thanksgiving, so I hope multiple nights are offered, but I was thinking if there was a typical night, or nights, when it typically is scheduled.
thanking in advance!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> I'm waiting on November party dates, but was wondering if there was a pattern to the nights on the available calendar?
> For example, every Sunday and Thursday or something like that?
> We are going the week leading up to Thanksgiving, so I hope multiple nights are offered, but I was thinking if there was a typical night, or nights, when it typically is scheduled.
> thanking in advance!


The new show along with the dessert party has been offered nightly since it debuted in June


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> When the dessert party was outside it was good because the tables would give you a buffer and not having someone directly in front of you was great,  but it did take a lot more space.
> I think Disney decided to move the party indoors to allow more space for general viewing and also an easier set up for them,  with a controlled environment .
> I can see pros and cons for it being indoors,  but like I said,  this show, although impressive and immersive, it's not well suited for DHS, nothing they can do though,  since there's no other place where they could do it




Very true, hard to please everyone  I'm still waiting for the dessert party as I do want to see the show. We just have to make sure we leave early enough to get a spot by the ropes


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> The new show along with the dessert party has been offered nightly since it debuted in June



oh, that makes it easy, then! 
HAHAHA!
thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> oh, that makes it easy, then!
> HAHAHA!
> thanks!


Doesn't mean that it'll continue this way but just keep an eye on this thread,  every time they update the calendar I update the first page


----------



## disneymath

Candycane83 said:


> Glad you and @Claudia1 has posted these reviews. Honestly, this show is a little frustrating for me... Going for DS2's first trip and I doubt he can wait an hour to an hour and a half to watch this show. So it's either the dessert party or missing the show. Judging from the reviews, I sort of wish the dessert party were still outside, seems easier and looks like they had much more space then.



The party moving inside LB (where the heat and/or rain are not factors, and where there are things for people to see/do) was actually the deciding factor for us.  Had it still been outside, we likely would have opted out.  As @yulilin3 said, unfortunately there are logistical challenges at DHS that even the dessert party can't address 100%.  Since you seem willing to go in with a game plan though, I would think you'll have a good experience.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I will most likely have to use a rollator walker. I will need to sit on the seat during fireworks. Do you think I will be allowed into the wheelchair area?  Also do you think my 12 yr old will be allowed in with me?  Also I hear a lot of talk about stairs at the party as well as crowds. Is it going to be very difficult for me to navigate around?  I planned on a drink or two but am thinking I might not be able to carry it and food to a table. I would need a table close to the food and then maybe I could just walk to get what I want without the walker. Just wanting opinions on how hard this is going to be. We plan to go October 1 for my daughter's 13th birthday. Oops I guess she wil not be 12 anymore the.


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMSue said:


> I will most likely have to use a rollator walker. I will need to sit on the seat during fireworks. Do you think I will be allowed into the wheelchair area?  Also do you think my 12 yr old will be allowed in with me?  Also I hear a lot of talk about stairs at the party as well as crowds. Is it going to be very difficult for me to navigate around?  I planned on a drink or two but am thinking I might not be able to carry it and food to a table. I would need a table close to the food and then maybe I could just walk to get what I want without the walker. Just wanting opinions on how hard this is going to be. We plan to go October 1 for my daughter's 13th birthday. Oops I guess she wil not be 12 anymore the.


Launch bay has a ramp and wheel chair accessible tables that are close to the food and drinks,  I think you'll be able to use them and the reserved outdoor section,  also your daughter will have no problem staying with you


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Candycane83 said:


> Judging from the reviews, I sort of wish the dessert party were still outside, seems easier and looks like they had much more space then.


Same here. We had to arrive early, but once we got a decent table at least we had a home base for the whole evening. And the viewing wasn't cramped. Really not happy with these changes from the reviews. To potentially have to trek to tables just to eat? Eesh.

I have this booked for 6 of us for my sister's boyfriend's first trip to WDW. Now I'm worried it'll be a logistical nightmare to both be able to eat together at a decent spot, and to see the show together from a good spot. Too expensive to have to worry about this!

I also have it booked for a second night BEFORE the six of us go, just for DS11 and I -- I guess now that'll be our dry run!!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same here. We had to arrive early, but once we got a decent table at least we had a home base for the whole evening. And the viewing wasn't cramped. Really not happy with these changes from the reviews. To potentially have to trek to tables just to eat? Eesh.
> 
> I have this booked for 6 of us for my sister's boyfriend's first trip to WDW. Now I'm worried it'll be a logistical nightmare to both be able to eat together at a decent spot, and to see the show together from a good spot. Too expensive to have to worry about this!
> 
> I also have it booked for a second night BEFORE the six of us go, just for DS11 and I -- I guess now that'll be our dry run!!!


the walk from the food to the farthest tables possible (the ones in the outside courtyard) is about the same distance as it was in the outdoor location. Also people tend to check in and then wait for the party to open; there are 5 tables outside the roped off area, right by the meet and greets that you can grab before the party opens, and they are right next to the 2 benches. When I meet with Dissers this past week I waited for them there, they got inside just before 8pm, met with me and just grabbed those tables while everyone else made a line just to get into the desserts area.


----------



## glvsav37

Hi all (and hi @yulilin3 ) 

Have not kept up with this tread bc we are at the world...but have a question. 

We have the early moring Magic planned for this week.  Mainly bc we have to sign our kids up for Jedi academy   

So question...are they allowing the EMM folks to sign up before the park open?


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> Hi all (and hi @yulilin3 )
> 
> Have not kept up with this tread bc we are at the world...but have a question.
> 
> We have the early moring Magic planned for this week.  Mainly bc we have to sign our kids up for Jedi academy
> 
> So question...are they allowing the EMM folks to sign up before the park open?


first I hope you are having a great time
Second: we've been waiting for your confirmation on this 
Y don't think anyone has been able to say if you can or not


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> the walk from the food to the farthest tables possible (the ones in the outside courtyard) is about the same distance as it was in the outdoor location. Also people tend to check in and then wait for the party to open; there are 5 tables outside the roped off area, right by the meet and greets that you can grab before the party opens, and they are right next to the 2 benches. When I meet with Dissers this past week I waited for them there, they got inside just before 8pm, met with me and just grabbed those tables while everyone else made a line just to get into the desserts area.


Thanks for this, @yulilin3!! Will give this a shot on Fri with DS!!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for this, @yulilin3!! Will give this a shot on Fri with DS!!


there are 2 ways to get in and out of the party, by the Kylo meet and by taking the stairs straight to the Cantina, they have that door open to go directly to the outside tables


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> (the ones in the outside courtyard)


I was hoping you could explain where these tables are located? Are they outside the Launch Bay altogether? I can't picture in my mind where there is a courtyard. TIA! 

ETA: You may have just answered my question in the post above mine! The outside tables are near the meet & greet exit?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I was hoping you could explain where these tables are located? Are they outside the Launch Bay altogether? I can't picture in my mind where there is a courtyard. TIA!
> 
> ETA: You may have just answered my question in the post above mine! The outside tables are near the meet & greet exit?


if you're familiar with the building, after you enter Launch Bay there's this small courtyard. They open the side Cantina door so people have easy access in and out


----------



## yulilin3

Side note on this courtyard, if you notice the change in color on the floor, they used to have the handprints of 5 of the 9 original 9 men from Walt Disney's animation. After they changed from Animation to Launch Bay they took them away, I hope not destroyed


----------



## Claudia1

yulilin3 said:


> Is it ok if I link your review to the first page?



Yep.


----------



## Claudia1

disneymath said:


> @Claudia1 ... I agree that the spears weren't all that imaginative, but we (kids and adults) enjoyed them.  It was nice to have options other than sweet desserts.



Yes, it was nice to have something not-so-sweet.   The Wishes Dessert Party had some cheese and crackers but it was predominately desserts.   This Dessert Party had less desserts and more finger foods, which made it look like less of a dessert party and more of a finger food party to me.


----------



## Sydnerella

yulilin3 said:


> first I hope you are having a great time
> Second: we've been waiting for your confirmation on this
> Y don't think anyone has been able to say if you can or not



Perhaps things have changed since then and this is why people are inquiring now, but when we went in February 2016 they were already signing kids up during Morning EMH and that is when we signed our kids up.


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> Perhaps things have changed since then and this is why people are inquiring now, but when we went in February 2016 they were already signing kids up during Morning EMH and that is when we signed our kids up.


the poster is asking specifically about EMM not EMH. They are still signing kids up during EMH.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

i will ask about jedi training when we are there Wed morning.  My dh is too old to do it so I am jedi clueless -  but I will get the info for you guys.  What do you want me to ask and where do I ask.


----------



## asbyrneva

Hi 
Wondering about Trading with the Jawa.  Do you think old CD's would work? -  Shiny and metallic
Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> i will ask about jedi training when we are there Wed morning.  My dh is too old to do it so I am jedi clueless -  but I will get the info for you guys.  What do you want me to ask and where do I ask.


thank you. Just find out if people can sign up for JT before everyone else is let inside the park. You can go to the sign up area, it's next to 50s Prime Time by the Indiana Jones store.



asbyrneva said:


> Hi
> Wondering about Trading with the Jawa.  Do you think old CD's would work? -  Shiny and metallic
> Thanks


It might work. Depending how picky the Jawa is that day. I would take a couple of different offerings


----------



## yulilin3

A Disser just shared this map of Launch Bay to better give you guys an idea where things are. The main entrance to LB is to the left of I


----------



## disneymath

Just received and completed a Disney Survey specifically about the dessert party and our experience, so apparently the higher ups are interested in guest feedback about it.

Heads up for anyone else who may get it, the only questions where you can type your own response are the first two (what did you like best and what did you like least) ... I think I covered all the major highs and lows, but was anticipating at least one more opportunity to share my thoughts, so didn't mention that we were happy with the way our tree nut allergy was handled or that it would be nice to have multiple stein options.


----------



## DLM22

We splurged on Early Morning Magic because our son is turning 9 next Monday and is Star Wars obsessed.  Thought having HS open extra early "Just for his birthday" would be a nice surprise.  Also, we're desperate to get him signed up for Jedi Academy, as last time we were there we waited in line for an hour before giving up.  If anyone can confirm if they'll let you sign up early for Training Academy, it would be appreciated.  If not, that's fine since we'll be there early to get in line anyway, but if they let people sign up at 7:45 and we're riding Star Tours 6 times in a row thinking it won't be until 9, I may cry.


----------



## MrInfinity

yulilin3 said:


> The new show along with the dessert party has been offered nightly since it debuted in June



So, with the Dessert Party, Launch Bay, etc going pretty much year round, is there any more of a sense of Star Wars Weekends in May/June?  For example... the Stormtroopers opening the park and being stationed around throughout the day... are these year-round now?  What about the opening parade?


----------



## hiroMYhero

glvsav37 said:


> Hi all (and hi @yulilin3 )
> 
> Have not kept up with this tread bc we are at the world...but have a question.
> 
> We have the early moring Magic planned for this week.  Mainly bc we have to sign our kids up for Jedi academy
> 
> So question...are they allowing the EMM folks to sign up before the park open?


A fellow DISer checked on this and yes, you can sign up the kids for JTA during EMM:


2 Dis Dorks said:


> I asked if it was possible to sign-up for Jedi Training. I was told it was. We had no interest but thought I would ask for those on the Boards.


http://www.disboards.com/threads/hollywood-emm-august-8.3534550/


----------



## DLM22

hiroMYhero said:


> A fellow DISer checked on this and yes, you can sign up the kids for JTA during EMM:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/hollywood-emm-august-8.3534550/



Sweet!!!  You just made my day.  Thanks!


----------



## BlueLion

DLM22 said:


> Sweet!!!  You just made my day.  Thanks!


Mine too! Thanks @yulilin3!

Edited, thanks @hiroMYhero! But thanks @yulilin3 for the Launch Bay map, that is also very helpful!


----------



## likesdisney

I've been looking almost daily anyway so no biggie, but was curious how soon before the dessert party for last week of October would be announced?  Any ideas?


----------



## Iowamomof4

likesdisney said:


> I've been looking almost daily anyway so no biggie, but was curious how soon before the dessert party for last week of October would be announced?  Any ideas?



Could be anytime from this week to mid-September before they release more information. They've been very slow to update fireworks schedules and dessert parties.  Subscribing to this thread is the best way to have the latest information.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> A Disser just shared this map of Launch Bay to better give you guys an idea where things are. The main entrance to LB is to the left of I


I apparently never noticed the court yard before. It's been awhile since I've been inside that building. Which is the area Sorcerer Mickey or Wreck it Ralph used to meet? Is it C & D?
Oh, and is that courtyard shaded? Seeing the picture makes it look not as bad as I was envisioning for distance.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> A Disser just shared this map of Launch Bay to better give you guys an idea where things are. The main entrance to LB is to the left of I



Where is the Visa M&G in this diagram?


----------



## yulilin3

MrInfinity said:


> So, with the Dessert Party, Launch Bay, etc going pretty much year round, is there any more of a sense of Star Wars Weekends in May/June?  For example... the Stormtroopers opening the park and being stationed around throughout the day... are these year-round now?  What about the opening parade?


I doubt SWW comes back, if it does it'll be aftrer they open SWLand since the reason they gave for not having SWW this year was lack of space.
The SW offerings that are on now, Phasma March, A Galaxy Far Far Away and A Galactic Spectacular show and Launch Bay should stay in place, I'm hoping at least until the opening of SWLand



likesdisney said:


> I've been looking almost daily anyway so no biggie, but was curious how soon before the dessert party for last week of October would be announced?  Any ideas?


Like others have said, it's been very random but for Oct. I'm hoping that by the beginning of Sept we should know



DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I apparently never noticed the court yard before. It's been awhile since I've been inside that building. Which is the area Sorcerer Mickey or Wreck it Ralph used to meet? Is it C & D?
> Oh, and is that courtyard shaded? Seeing the picture makes it look not as bad as I was envisioning for distance.


Right, C was Mickey D was whatever movie they were promoting at the time. The courtyard is out in the open, but since the dessert party is at night it's not bad. Some nights are muggier than others, and of course useless if it's raining. It's not far away from the food. Just take the stairs straight across the Cantina




Iowamomof4 said:


> Where is the Visa M&G in this diagram?


Between G and H, it's not pictured in the diagram


----------



## bizeemom4

We are headed to the party tonight. Hoping the yucky rain won't ruin our night. We did the early morning magic event this morning and had a great time!


----------



## lovethattink

MrInfinity said:


> So, with the Dessert Party, Launch Bay, etc going pretty much year round, is there any more of a sense of Star Wars Weekends in May/June?  For example... the Stormtroopers opening the park and being stationed around throughout the day... are these year-round now?  What about the opening parade?



SWW isn't happening this year, but Star Wars Celebration is! It's in April at the Orange County Convention Center. It's like SWW on steroids!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> SWW isn't happening this year, but Star Wars Celebration is! It's in April at the Orange County Convention Center. It's like SWW on steroids!


 and I got a 4 day pass. I still can't believe I'm going....sorry got super excited at the mention of Celebration


----------



## Roxyfire

I'm calling it now, they'll update the party schedule for Sept 25th and onward next Friday since my son and I will be at Six Flags all day that day. I think I'm going to have to train my mother to check the disney website for me


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


>



Wow, thanks so much for the great pictures!! I feel better prepared. Hopefully these courtyard tables aren't too popular so we can snag one. Thanks again for all you do!!!


----------



## bizeemom4

Here now. Lots of tables set up within the dessert party area.


----------



## yulilin3

bizeemom4 said:


> Here now. Lots of tables set up within the dessert party area.


Have fun,  looks like the rain might hold off for the show


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> and I got a 4 day pass. I still can't believe I'm going....sorry got super excited at the mention of Celebration



Yay!! We did too! Did you go to CV and CVI?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Yay!! We did too! Did you go to CV and CVI?


No, I'm a Celebration Virgin


----------



## SBWB48

I saw someone post a thread about this elsewhere, but figured it may be more appropriate here given all the folks that have booked parties and provided such helpful reviews! 

Are we able to book the dessert party using a Disney giftcard? The OP of a different thread stated that paying with a giftcard wasn't a payment option for him/her, so I was curious if anyone has had any issues doing so? Thanks!!


----------



## BlueLion

SBWB48 said:


> I saw someone post a thread about this elsewhere, but figured it may be more appropriate here given all the folks that have booked parties and provided such helpful reviews!
> 
> Are we able to book the dessert party using a Disney giftcard? The OP of a different thread stated that paying with a giftcard wasn't a payment option for him/her, so I was curious if anyone has had any issues doing so? Thanks!!


I also did not get gift cards as an option for payment on the dessert party.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I called in to book a party two weeks ago for Sept because Disney gift card was not an option booking online.  No problem paying with my gift card on the phone.


----------



## Tia1977

For anyone thinking about doing the dessert party, you won't be disappointed!!! We did it last week on 8/04. It's beyond a doubt our favorite "extra" we've ever done! We're going back twice within the next year, and I'm seriously thinking about doing the party again both times. The desserts, savory items, and drinks were all wonderful. For the price, I consider it a value. The grand finale was the amazing viewing area. The show itself is top notch, and it was meant to be seen from this vantage point. I was in awe. Not to mention the ease of a great view without having to claim your spot an hour or more beforehand. We even scored a bonus in being able to meet up with other sweet DISers. My personal recommendations:

-If possible, try and experience Launch Bay earlier in the day. This allowed us to solely focus on the dessert party. Which meant more time for food and drinks. If you do want to wander around, you won't have any distracting pressure.
-Show up a little before check in and hang out by the podium until they start passing out bands. This allowed us to get settled inside prior to the buffet area opening. (see below)
-There are some high tops at the bottom of the stairs right outside the buffet area. Aside from being close to the food/bar without the congestion of the buffet, they are right in front of some benches on the wall. We were able to claim two of the tables, and take turns going to the buffet/bar. We were then able to utilize one of the benches when we wanted to sit down.
-Arrive hungry. While we had dinner prior, we could have easily made the party offerings our "dinner" for the day.
-Try and head out to the reserved section about 30 minutes prior to the fireworks, or at least a couple minutes before the storm troopers lead everyone else out. If you start eating/drinking when the party buffet area opens, you still feel like you had plenty of party time. We were able to get spots along the front rope. Unless you're right behind the storm troopers, I see no benefit in waiting to be lead out by them. Plus, it was neat to already be there and see them march up.
-There are to go coffee cups/lids on the table with the punch. I used them for to go bar drinks to take with me outside (Btw, one cup will hold two drinks from the bar. Walk out double fisted and you have 4 drinks worth to sip on for the remainder of the night). If you're not a drinker, the cups would still work for holding desserts. There are bottled waters outside.
-The Cosmic Citrus Twist was my favorite. I'm typically not a fan of sweet mixed drinks. This one wasn't too sweet, and it was refreshing.
-It made our night being able to meet up with other DISers! I highly recommend reaching out to any you come across that will be there the same time. DH is typically weary of strangers, and he ended up more chatty than I was at times lol! And DD had a blast with some of the kids being close to her in age.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Tia1977 said:


> For anyone thinking about doing the dessert party, you won't be disappointed!!! We did it last week on 8/04. It's beyond a doubt our favorite "extra" we've ever done! We're going back twice within the next year, and I'm seriously thinking about doing the party again both times. The desserts, savory items, and drinks were all wonderful. For the price, I consider it a value. The grand finale was the amazing viewing area. The show itself is top notch, and it was meant to be seen from this vantage point. I was in awe. Not to mention the ease of a great view without having to claim your spot an hour or more beforehand. We even scored a bonus in being able to meet up with other sweet DISers. My personal recommendations:
> 
> -If possible, try and experience Launch Bay earlier in the day. This allowed us to solely focus on the dessert party. Which meant more time for food and drinks. If you do want to wander around, you won't have any distracting pressure.
> -Show up a little before check in and hang out by the podium until they start passing out bands. This allowed us to get settled inside prior to the buffet area opening. (see below)
> -There are some high tops at the bottom of the stairs right outside the buffet area. Aside from being close to the food/bar without the congestion of the buffet, they are right in front of some benches on the wall. We were able to claim two of the tables, and take turns going to the buffet/bar. We were then able to utilize one of the benches when we wanted to sit down.
> -Arrive hungry. While we had dinner prior, we could have easily made the party offerings our "dinner" for the day.
> -Try and head out to the reserved section about 30 minutes prior to the fireworks, or at least a couple minutes before the storm troopers lead everyone else out. If you start eating/drinking when the party buffet area opens, you still feel like you had plenty of party time. We were able to get spots along the front rope. Unless you're right behind the storm troopers, I see no benefit in waiting to be lead out by them. Plus, it was neat to already be there and see them march up.
> -There are to go coffee cups/lids on the table with the punch. I used them for to go bar drinks to take with me outside (Btw, one cup will hold two drinks from the bar. Walk out double fisted and you have 4 drinks worth to sip on for the remainder of the night). If you're not a drinker, the cups would still work for holding desserts. There are bottled waters outside.
> -The Cosmic Citrus Twist was my favorite. I'm typically not a fan of sweet mixed drinks. This one wasn't too sweet, and it was refreshing.
> -It made our night being able to meet up with other DISers! I highly recommend reaching out to any you come across that will be there the same time. DH is typically weary of strangers, and he ended up more chatty than I was at times lol! And DD had a blast with some of the kids being close to her in age.





Thank you so much for all of the tips.  So glad you all had a great time!


----------



## Diserella

disneymath said:


> Just received and completed a Disney Survey specifically about the dessert party and our experience, so apparently the higher ups are interested in guest feedback about it.
> 
> Heads up for anyone else who may get it, the only questions where you can type your own response are the first two (what did you like best and what did you like least) ... I think I covered all the major highs and lows, but was anticipating at least one more opportunity to share my thoughts, so didn't mention that we were happy with the way our tree nut allergy was handled or that it would be nice to have multiple stein options.



How did they handle the tree nut allergy?


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder that registration for the SW races at WDW opens today at noon, May the Force Be With You
http://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-wdw-half-marathon/


----------



## yulilin3

Tia1977 said:


> For anyone thinking about doing the dessert party, you won't be disappointed!!! We did it last week on 8/04. It's beyond a doubt our favorite "extra" we've ever done! We're going back twice within the next year, and I'm seriously thinking about doing the party again both times. The desserts, savory items, and drinks were all wonderful. For the price, I consider it a value. The grand finale was the amazing viewing area. The show itself is top notch, and it was meant to be seen from this vantage point. I was in awe. Not to mention the ease of a great view without having to claim your spot an hour or more beforehand. We even scored a bonus in being able to meet up with other sweet DISers. My personal recommendations:
> 
> -If possible, try and experience Launch Bay earlier in the day. This allowed us to solely focus on the dessert party. Which meant more time for food and drinks. If you do want to wander around, you won't have any distracting pressure.
> -Show up a little before check in and hang out by the podium until they start passing out bands. This allowed us to get settled inside prior to the buffet area opening. (see below)
> -There are some high tops at the bottom of the stairs right outside the buffet area. Aside from being close to the food/bar without the congestion of the buffet, they are right in front of some benches on the wall. We were able to claim two of the tables, and take turns going to the buffet/bar. We were then able to utilize one of the benches when we wanted to sit down.
> -Arrive hungry. While we had dinner prior, we could have easily made the party offerings our "dinner" for the day.
> -Try and head out to the reserved section about 30 minutes prior to the fireworks, or at least a couple minutes before the storm troopers lead everyone else out. If you start eating/drinking when the party buffet area opens, you still feel like you had plenty of party time. We were able to get spots along the front rope. Unless you're right behind the storm troopers, I see no benefit in waiting to be lead out by them. Plus, it was neat to already be there and see them march up.
> -There are to go coffee cups/lids on the table with the punch. I used them for to go bar drinks to take with me outside (Btw, one cup will hold two drinks from the bar. Walk out double fisted and you have 4 drinks worth to sip on for the remainder of the night). If you're not a drinker, the cups would still work for holding desserts. There are bottled waters outside.
> -The Cosmic Citrus Twist was my favorite. I'm typically not a fan of sweet mixed drinks. This one wasn't too sweet, and it was refreshing.
> -It made our night being able to meet up with other DISers! I highly recommend reaching out to any you come across that will be there the same time. DH is typically weary of strangers, and he ended up more chatty than I was at times lol! And DD had a blast with some of the kids being close to her in age.


it was great meeting you and your family and I'm so happy you had a great time. Great idea on the cups!!!


----------



## 3boyscrazy

Hi! I saw someone posted about the Early Morning Magic and they asked if kids could sign up for JTA early but I'm curious if anyone has actually done it. We go next week and it would be great to know if we can sign up at 7:45 and then go enjoy our two rides without stressing about going to get on the line before the crowds.


----------



## yulilin3

3boyscrazy said:


> Hi! I saw someone posted about the Early Morning Magic and they asked if kids could sign up for JTA early but I'm curious if anyone has actually done it. We go next week and it would be great to know if we can sign up at 7:45 and then go enjoy our two rides without stressing about going to get on the line before the crowds.


I know @glvsav37  is going this week and he'll report back but from other threads it looks like you can sign up for JT during EMM


----------



## Princesses and Pirates

Tia1977 said:


> For anyone thinking about doing the dessert party, you won't be disappointed!!! We did it last week on 8/04. It's beyond a doubt our favorite "extra" we've ever done! We're going back twice within the next year, and I'm seriously thinking about doing the party again both times. The desserts, savory items, and drinks were all wonderful. For the price, I consider it a value. The grand finale was the amazing viewing area. The show itself is top notch, and it was meant to be seen from this vantage point. I was in awe. Not to mention the ease of a great view without having to claim your spot an hour or more beforehand. We even scored a bonus in being able to meet up with other sweet DISers. My personal recommendations:
> 
> -If possible, try and experience Launch Bay earlier in the day. This allowed us to solely focus on the dessert party. Which meant more time for food and drinks. If you do want to wander around, you won't have any distracting pressure.
> -Show up a little before check in and hang out by the podium until they start passing out bands. This allowed us to get settled inside prior to the buffet area opening. (see below)
> -There are some high tops at the bottom of the stairs right outside the buffet area. Aside from being close to the food/bar without the congestion of the buffet, they are right in front of some benches on the wall. We were able to claim two of the tables, and take turns going to the buffet/bar. We were then able to utilize one of the benches when we wanted to sit down.
> -Arrive hungry. While we had dinner prior, we could have easily made the party offerings our "dinner" for the day.
> -Try and head out to the reserved section about 30 minutes prior to the fireworks, or at least a couple minutes before the storm troopers lead everyone else out. If you start eating/drinking when the party buffet area opens, you still feel like you had plenty of party time. We were able to get spots along the front rope. Unless you're right behind the storm troopers, I see no benefit in waiting to be lead out by them. Plus, it was neat to already be there and see them march up.
> -There are to go coffee cups/lids on the table with the punch. I used them for to go bar drinks to take with me outside (Btw, one cup will hold two drinks from the bar. Walk out double fisted and you have 4 drinks worth to sip on for the remainder of the night). If you're not a drinker, the cups would still work for holding desserts. There are bottled waters outside.
> -The Cosmic Citrus Twist was my favorite. I'm typically not a fan of sweet mixed drinks. This one wasn't too sweet, and it was refreshing.
> -It made our night being able to meet up with other DISers! I highly recommend reaching out to any you come across that will be there the same time. DH is typically weary of strangers, and he ended up more chatty than I was at times lol! And DD had a blast with some of the kids being close to her in age.



So glad to hear this! We are one of those in the August group that waited for the party reservations to open, missed it as it was full and then was able to book when they added openings and have been on the fence on keeping the party or not (eight of us - not cheap!).

But, we have several Star Wars fans and I really want a good view of the show......your post makes me feel better about keeping our reservations!

Thanks!


----------



## Libby6

Really appreciating the dessert party reviews. I've been on the fence about doing the dessert party- we're going in a month and it'll be just hubby and me.  He's a huge Star Wars geek and I think he'd really enjoy it, but 70 bucks a person seems like a lot.  Are the alcoholic drinks extra?


----------



## Cluelyss

Libby6 said:


> Really appreciating the dessert party reviews. I've been on the fence about doing the dessert party- we're going in a month and it'll be just hubby and me.  He's a huge Star Wars geek and I think he'd really enjoy it, but 70 bucks a person seems like a lot.  Are the alcoholic drinks extra?


Nope - unlimited drinks are included in the price.


----------



## Libby6

Cluelyss said:


> Nope - unlimited drinks are included in the price.



Thanks!  Did you think the party and view was worth it?


----------



## yulilin3

Libby6 said:


> Really appreciating the dessert party reviews. I've been on the fence about doing the dessert party- we're going in a month and it'll be just hubby and me.  He's a huge Star Wars geek and I think he'd really enjoy it, but 70 bucks a person seems like a lot.  Are the alcoholic drinks extra?


not sure if you've read page 1, post 4 has all the links to reviews


----------



## disneymath

Libby6 said:


> Really appreciating the dessert party reviews. I've been on the fence about doing the dessert party- we're going in a month and it'll be just hubby and me.  He's a huge Star Wars geek and I think he'd really enjoy it, but 70 bucks a person seems like a lot.  Are the alcoholic drinks extra?



My review from August 4th was more on the negative side, but my challenges were linked to having a larger group that included younger kids.  For two adults, I think you will have a great time.  The food and drinks are good and plentiful, it's typically easier to find / share a table if you're just a small group, and you would not need to head out to the viewing spot super early as the fireworks view is awesome if you're at least 5 feet tall (even from the middle of the viewing area).



Princesses and Pirates said:


> So glad to hear this! We are one of those in the August group that waited for the party reservations to open, missed it as it was full and then was able to book when they added openings and have been on the fence on keeping the party or not (eight of us - not cheap!).
> 
> But, we have several Star Wars fans and I really want a good view of the show......your post makes me feel better about keeping our reservations!
> 
> Thanks!



@Tia1977 gave some really good tips ... especially if you will have any younger kids in your group.  We went the same night as her family, but based on the way our day went, my group of 8 (including 3 kids) didn't do any of those things she mentioned and so there were some negatives that lowered our satisfaction of the whole experience.  It is a lot of money for 8 people, but if you go in with a game plan (and follow it), you should have a great time.


----------



## disneymath

Diserella said:


> How did they handle the tree nut allergy?



I noted the allergy when I made my reservation online, then a week or so before we left, I emailed Special Diets (specialdiets@disneyworld.com) with our ADR Confirmation Numbers and a specific description of his allergy.

They responded very promptly (same day) with detailed information about how allergies are handled at WDW.  A PDF of "tree nut friendly" foods offered at the various park and resort eateries was included, but they did stress that we should speak with a chef / manager at each location for other available options.  (This was great advice because the PDF implied he would have limited options, which was not the case.)  They did ask me to send more information about our dessert party reservation (data, time, party size, person with allergy and his needs), which seemed a bit repetitive, but better safe than sorry.

When we checked in to Launch Bay, the CM asked who the child with the allergy was and then kindly suggested our first priority should be to speak to the chef who was located by the frozen Nutella station.  (My nephew is actually not allergic to hazelnut, and eats Nutella, so going over to that station wasn't an issue for him.)

The Chef walked my brother-in-law and nephew (aged 7) through the regular offering stations, while another CM went backstage to get a bag full of individually packaged treats that were all tree nut free, included ingredient lists, and were kid friendly.  The bag included a marshmallow treat, a nut free brownie (a rare treat my nephew particularly enjoyed), some ginger cookies and some other things as well.  There were a lot of things in the bag and he was also able to eat many of the regular offerings (the pistachio dessert and the hummus were definitely off limits though).  He had so many options that most of the allergy-friendly treats were kept and consumed over the next few days.


----------



## Elliemay2

disneymath said:


> I noted the allergy when I made my reservation online, then a week or so before we left, I emailed Special Diets (specialdiets@disneyworld.com) with our ADR Confirmation Numbers and a specific description of his allergy.


I'm wondering if I should do this since I cannot have sugar....or very limited amounts of sugar.  We are a group of 14 and I am curious what I will actually be able to eat?

Thanks!


----------



## disneymath

Elliemay2 said:


> I'm wondering if I should do this since I cannot have sugar....or very limited amounts of sugar.  We are a group of 14 and I am curious what I will actually be able to eat?
> 
> Thanks!



I would definitely email special diets ... I'm assuming they have options for those with diabetes, so those items would also maybe work for you.

As for regular offerings, you would likely be okay with the savoury items (pita, hummus, black bean dip, white cheese and tomato skewers, cheddar cheese and olive skewers, watermelon skewers, mixed berries from the bread pudding area, etc.)  They also have two types of cookies which didn't seem overly sweet (one chocolate, one with a hint of lemon).


----------



## Elliemay2

disneymath said:


> I would definitely email special diets ... I'm assuming they have options for those with diabetes, so those items would also maybe work for you.
> 
> As for regular offerings, you would likely be okay with the savoury items (pita, hummus, black bean dip, white cheese and tomato skewers, cheddar cheese and olive skewers, watermelon skewers, mixed berries from the bread pudding area, etc.) They also have two types of cookies which didn't seem overly sweet (one chocolate, one with a hint of lemon).



Thank you.  I will do that!


----------



## Diserella

Thank you so much!


----------



## Henrybaby

Will the show go on in November?


----------



## yulilin3

Henrybaby said:


> Will the show go on in November?


The schedule is not out yet but they should go on.  When the schedule is updated I update the first page of this thread


----------



## glvsav37

How cool are these ears!!!  They light up!!


----------



## glvsav37

Ok. Yes. We did the EMM today and I can confirm that you can indeed sign up for Jedi as soon as you enter.  We got a prime 10:10 spot with no issues.  

Overall the event was fun. Only 60 families signed up.  We went right to star tours (of course) and rode it 1x. No one else in our transport.   We would have rode it more but we couldn't stay on even though no one else was there. Had to walk all the way around again.  So being we already had a few rides a few days earlier, we headed to TSMM.  There we were able to stay on and so we did it 3x.  

Then as we left 3 toy soldiers came out and we had a blast with them.  Met buzz and woody and were able to spend a lot of time there bc no one else was there.  

Breakfast was really goo too. But don't want to get too far off topic.  

Have a great photo I'll upload once I'm off star tours....again. Lol


----------



## TinkPirateMom

glvsav37 said:


> Ok. Yes. We did the EMM today and I can confirm that you can indeed sign up for Jedi as soon as you enter.  We got a prime 10:10 spot with no issues.
> 
> Overall the event was fun. Only 60 families signed up.  We went right to star tours (of course) and rode it 1x. No one else in our transport.   We would have rode it more but we couldn't stay on even though no one else was there. Had to walk all the way around again.  So being we already had a few rides a few days earlier, we headed to TSMM.  There we were able to stay on and so we did it 3x.
> 
> Then as we left 3 toy soldiers came out and we had a blast with them.  Met buzz and woody and were able to spend a lot of time there bc no one else was there.
> 
> Breakfast was really goo too. But don't want to get too far off topic.
> 
> Have a great photo I'll upload once I'm off star tours....again. Lol



Thanks for this info!!!


----------



## glvsav37

Star tours with no one on it this AM during  extra morning magic


----------



## antman

Impatiently waiting for October dates to open up for the dessert party.  Need to make my FPs in 10 days and it would be nice to be able to coordinate my schedule. I know, I'm not stating anything that others haven't already complained about.


----------



## 3boyscrazy

glvsav37 said:


> Ok. Yes. We did the EMM today and I can confirm that you can indeed sign up for Jedi as soon as you enter.  We got a prime 10:10 spot with no issues.
> 
> Overall the event was fun. Only 60 families signed up.  We went right to star tours (of course) and rode it 1x. No one else in our transport.   We would have rode it more but we couldn't stay on even though no one else was there. Had to walk all the way around again.  So being we already had a few rides a few days earlier, we headed to TSMM.  There we were able to stay on and so we did it 3x.
> 
> Then as we left 3 toy soldiers came out and we had a blast with them.  Met buzz and woody and were able to spend a lot of time there bc no one else was there.
> 
> Breakfast was really goo too. But don't want to get too far off topic.
> 
> Have a great photo I'll upload once I'm off star tours....again. Lol


Awesome- thanks so much for the report. We go next Wednesday and we are so excited. Those ears are fantastic- I have a feeling we will be purchasing a few of those for the Star Wars maniacs in our family.


----------



## beesly

Tia1977 said:


> There are to go coffee cups/lids on the table with the punch. I used them for to go bar drinks to take with me outside (Btw, one cup will hold two drinks from the bar. Walk out double fisted and you have 4 drinks worth to sip on for the remainder of the night). If you're not a drinker, the cups would still work for holding desserts. There are bottled waters outside.



Great tips! I will definitely remember this one.


----------



## Belleandtinker

antman said:


> Impatiently waiting for October dates to open up for the dessert party.  Need to make my FPs in 10 days and it would be nice to be able to coordinate my schedule. I know, I'm not stating anything that others haven't already complained about.




Our FP+ day is Sunday.  It would make my scheduling much easier.


----------



## Cluelyss

Belleandtinker said:


> Our FP+ day is Sunday.  It would make my scheduling much easier.


Monday for us.....

Throw us a bone Disney!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@glvsav37  love the picture, thanks for giving us Star Tours with an inversion!! 
Thanks for reporting back on EMM


----------



## Elliemay2

Where do you find Extra Morning Magic on the DW website?

EDITIED: Found it....and for 1 hour it would be over $300 for my fam.  I just hope that it isn't on our HS day so that we won't be competing with EMM folks for JTA sign ups.  We will be there Wed Dec 14th.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Where do you find Extra Morning Magic on the DW website?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/morning-magic/


----------



## cgattis

glvsav37 said:


> How cool are these ears!!!  They light up!!


Do they light up with the show, or do certain effects, or just on/off?  Where and how much?  And are they heavy?  Going next week for DD birthday and need to know if we need to find these!!  Thanks!!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Can someone confirm locations to build a lightsaber and price range from simple to the double.  Thanks!


----------



## Iowamomof4

MommyinHonduras said:


> Can someone confirm locations to build a lightsaber and price range from simple to the double.  Thanks!



I was just thinking about asking this question! I know there are a few places but I'm not sure which place is cheapest or what the options are.


----------



## glvsav37

cgattis said:


> Do they light up with the show, or do certain effects, or just on/off?  Where and how much?  And are they heavy?  Going next week for DD birthday and need to know if we need to find these!!  Thanks!!


They are at a small hat cart right outside the great movie ride....on the Indiana jones side.  The CM said they just came back in stock so they must be popular.  

As far as I can tell they just light up with a button. They do an animation effect with the laser shots.  I don't think they react with any shows.  

They are around $15 and not really heavy but I do know they are on bc I don't normally wear anything on my head. They are a plastic band with little teeth on them. 

Hope you can get them.  We are getting a good amount of looks and "cool ears". Lol


----------



## glvsav37

Elliemay2 said:


> Where do you find Extra Morning Magic on the DW website?
> 
> EDITIED: Found it....and for 1 hour it would be over $300 for my fam.  I just hope that it isn't on our HS day so that we won't be competing with EMM folks for JTA sign ups.  We will be there Wed Dec 14th.



I feel the same way but don't worry. There were only 60 families in the event. You can also do a pre park breakfast and sign up too.


----------



## yulilin3

cgattis said:


> Do they light up with the show, or do certain effects, or just on/off?  Where and how much?  And are they heavy?  Going next week for DD birthday and need to know if we need to find these!!  Thanks!!


here's a video I took when they first came out
https://www.facebook.com/yulady.rod....1406401066/10209896216987846/?type=3&theater


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> Can someone confirm locations to build a lightsaber and price range from simple to the double.  Thanks!


MK: Star Traders in Tomorrowland
DHS: Tatooine Traders
Epcot: MouseGears
DS Once Upon a Toy
I think the price for the single one is around $25. I'm going to Disney Springs ater and will check out the prices and report back


----------



## yulilin3

Build a lightsaber has a new station at Disney Springs West Side inside SW Galactic Outpost store. So now DS has  2 locations
Single blade $24.95
Single Deluxe $29.95
Double blade $39.95
Double deluxe $46.95
It's deluxe if it has the side ones like Kylo Ren


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

We bought those same Ears!  My daughter loves them!  Did EMM this morning too, and loved it, but we did not see the toy soldiers.  We were the only ones in our ST ride as well, and went round and round on TSMM trying to improve our scores.  Star Wars Dessert Party last night was great as well.  My daughter loved it.  Snacks, drinks, interaction with storm troopers, show was awesome.  Really magical.  I was envisioning the Chewy stein to be different though.  Both EMM's and the SW dessert party have been the highlights of the Disney part of the trip!!


----------



## yulilin3

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> We bought those same Ears!  My daughter loves them!  Did EMM this morning too, and loved it, but we did not see the toy soldiers.  We were the only ones in our ST ride as well, and went round and round on TSMM trying to improve our scores.  Star Wars Dessert Party last night was great as well.  My daughter loved it.  Snacks, drinks, interaction with storm troopers, show was awesome.  Really magical.  I was envisioning the Chewy stein to be different though.  Both EMM's and the SW dessert party have been the highlights of the Disney part of the trip!!


I'm so glad you had a great time


----------



## MommaBerd

So, I'm curious to know if anyone has actually taken home a "doggie bag" from the dessert party? In theory it sounds like a great idea (it was probably more practical when they had the biscuits), but in practice how has it worked?


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

I don't think they would supply a bag, but if you brought one, I don't think they would know or care if you put a cupcake in it in your purse for later.  We were encouraged to take out whatever we needed for the show, so we grabbed extra drinks before heading out.


----------



## Lisa F

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> I don't think they would supply a bag, but if you brought one, I don't think they would know or care if you put a cupcake in it in your purse for later.  We were encouraged to take out whatever we needed for the show, so we grabbed extra drinks before heading out.


sounds like I might want to grab my refillable mug to bring (if they are even running it when I go in December)


----------



## yulilin3

MommaBerd said:


> So, I'm curious to know if anyone has actually taken home a "doggie bag" from the dessert party? In theory it sounds like a great idea (it was probably more practical when they had the biscuits), but in practice how has it worked?


I've taken plastic containers to the dessert parties I've attended. I just grab what I want on their plates, take them back to my table and put them inside the containers. I agree that the biscuits were the best to take, but I don't mind if the Vader cupcake melts before I get home, it tastes the same even if it looks like Vader went a second time through the lava of Mustafar


----------



## MommaBerd

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> I don't think they would supply a bag, but if you brought one, I don't think they would know or care...



Yes, I would bring my own bag/container (for some reason that made me laugh!). Though...if all they are doing is tossing the food afterward anyway, you would think at the end of the party they actually WOULD hand out "to go" bags...


----------



## Kelleydm

Does anyone have the correct email address for guest services?  I know it was posted here several pages back but I can't seem to find it now!  The email address I received on the phone came back as undeliverable.  i know the schedules for October aren't solid yet and I would like to express my thoughts that.  I'm jut getting nervous now that I have ADR's and fast passes set.  The boys really want to see all the Star Wars stuff.  Thanks it's appreciated!


----------



## yulilin3

Kelleydm said:


> Does anyone have the correct email address for guest services?  I know it was posted here several pages back but I can't seem to find it now!  The email address I received on the phone came back as undeliverable.  i know the schedules for October aren't solid yet and I would like to express my thoughts that.  I'm jut getting nervous now that I have ADR's and fast passes set.  The boys really want to see all the Star Wars stuff.  Thanks it's appreciated!


wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars Force Awakens 3D collectors edition comes out in November http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-the-force-awakens-3d-collectors-edition-coming-this-fall


----------



## Kelleydm

yulilin3 said:


> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


Thanks yulilin......you are the best!


----------



## mateojr

Well I went to both of those (which is both the Star Wars Launch Bay and the Dessert party) I loved both! Loved the dancing at the Dessert party and I LOVED looking around at the Launch Bay


----------



## yulilin3

mateojr said:


> Well I went to both of those (which is both the Star Wars Launch Bay and the Dessert party) I loved both! Loved the dancing at the Dessert party and I LOVED looking around at the Launch Bay


there's no more dancing at the dessert party. Not since March maybe?


----------



## BlueLion

Quick check for opinions on a timing question, please... Next Wednesday we'll be attending the dessert party, and are planning on the 7:10 Jedi show beforehand. Is there likely to be enough time in between JTA and 8 pm party check-in to fit in our Launch Bay time? From other comments, it sounds like we can also cover some during the party. We definitely want to meet Kylo Ren and Chewbacca. How is the video game set up? Wondering if my 9 yo son will want extra time with that. And we'll have our 2.5 yo who, no doubt, will run us around the entire place several times within 15 minutes, unless he's conked out at that point in the day. 

Alternative would be to do the 6:40 JTA to give more time in between, or to try to fit in some Launch Bay time earlier in the day, and maybe just save Chewie/Kylo for evening when lines are hopefully shorter.

Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

BlueLion said:


> Quick check for opinions on a timing question, please... Next Wednesday we'll be attending the dessert party, and are planning on the 7:10 Jedi show beforehand. Is there likely to be enough time in between JTA and 8 pm party check-in to fit in our Launch Bay time? From other comments, it sounds like we can also cover some during the party. We definitely want to meet Kylo Ren and Chewbacca. How is the video game set up? Wondering if my 9 yo son will want extra time with that. And we'll have our 2.5 yo who, no doubt, will run us around the entire place several times within 15 minutes, unless he's conked out at that point in the day.
> 
> Alternative would be to do the 6:40 JTA to give more time in between, or to try to fit in some Launch Bay time earlier in the day, and maybe just save Chewie/Kylo for evening when lines are hopefully shorter.
> 
> Thanks!!


you will have enough time from JT to get to the party at 8pm. The 7:10pm show will be done by 7:30pm. Check in, get your wristbands and explore LB, if you don't want to cut it too close you could also do JT earlier. Remember to check the forecast that morning for the chance of rain, you might want to move JT to an earlier time depending on afternoon storms
The game room is just Disney Infinity and a couple of pads with SW Angry Birds.


----------



## pixarmom

yulilin3 said:


> there's no more dancing at the dessert party. Not since March maybe?



mateojr will be sad to hear that . . . although he pretty much dances anywhere.


----------



## mateojr

The night that I went there was a dance party and it was in February


----------



## yulilin3

mateojr said:


> The night that I went there was a dance party and it was in February


that was during the Adventure Happens Here party. They cut that in March I believe


----------



## mateojr

No it was a night where there was a dance party before the fireworks


----------



## jessicag13

I was at a dessert party at the end of January and they had the dance party- and at first thought the blasting music was obnoxious, but soon ended up becoming obsessed with dancing Stitch- and now that I'm thinking about booking another party for September, I'm sad Stitch won't be there to amuse me lol.
Seriously, Stitch doing Thriller turned out to be one of my favorite parts of a SW dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

mateojr said:


> No it was a night where there was a dance party before the fireworks


Right,  the dance party was called Adventure Happens Here party


----------



## BlueLion

yulilin3 said:


> you will have enough time from JT to get to the party at 8pm. The 7:10pm show will be done by 7:30pm. Check in, get your wristbands and explore LB, if you don't want to cut it too close you could also do JT earlier. Remember to check the forecast that morning for the chance of rain, you might want to move JT to an earlier time depending on afternoon storms
> The game room is just Disney Infinity and a couple of pads with SW Angry Birds.



Thanks so much, this is helpful! Good reminder on checking the weather.


----------



## berlykim22

About building the light sabers? does anyone have pictures of them?
are they nice ones, we have a bunch of crappy ones, so just curious, or should I just buy another crappy one before we go?


----------



## yulilin3

berlykim22 said:


> About building the light sabers? does anyone have pictures of them?
> are they nice ones, we have a bunch of crappy ones, so just curious, or should I just buy another crappy one before we go?


here's a great video. They are really good quality, in my opinion. They don't collapse all the way so keep that in mind




BYW this location is no longer open, for those wondering


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars Rogue One trailer...first impression of the first shot..."doesn't it look a bit like the concept art for SWLand?"


----------



## Blue32

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Rogue One trailer...first impression of the first shot..."doesn't it look a bit like the concept art for SWLand?"



Yep.....kind of thought the same thing!


----------



## yulilin3

Blue32 said:


> Yep.....kind of thought the same thing!


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I don't like to look at spoilers or theories so I'm not sure what planet that is.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, I may be completely wrong on this, maybe I've been staring to long at the concept art  :


----------



## elizabethswan

glvsav37 said:


> They are at a small hat cart right outside the great movie ride....on the Indiana jones side.  The CM said they just came back in stock so they must be popular.
> 
> As far as I can tell they just light up with a button. They do an animation effect with the laser shots.  I don't think they react with any shows.
> 
> They are around $15 and not really heavy but I do know they are on bc I don't normally wear anything on my head. They are a plastic band with little teeth on them.
> 
> Hope you can get them.  We are getting a good amount of looks and "cool ears". Lol



Just in case anyone is looking for them i was able to order the star wars light up ears on the disney shopping app. i wanted them for an upcoming  trip and this way i won't have to hunt them down and it applied my AP discount.


----------



## Pixie Dust ✨

berlykim22 said:


> About building the light sabers? does anyone have pictures of them?
> are they nice ones, we have a bunch of crappy ones, so just curious, or should I just buy another crappy one before we go?


They are very good quality, IMO. That means they are also reasonably heavy. I wouldn't expect a child to be able to carry one around all day. Now if it's for you, go for it.


----------



## LvsTnk

elizabethswan said:


> Just in case anyone is looking for them i was able to order the star wars light up ears on the disney shopping app. i wanted them for an upcoming  trip and this way i won't have to hunt them down and it applied my AP discount.



Good plan they were sold out the night we were looking for them.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

Well planning just got extra important for Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular...I'm expecting crowds at DHS to grow in the evenings now that we now that The Jungle Book show will end on Sept. 5th, with the MK parties starting at the end of the month and with no night time parade at MK for October, some people might look at DHS as a good night option.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Well planning just got extra important for Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular...I'm expecting crowds at DHS to grow in the evenings now that we now that The Jungle Book show will end on Sept. 5th, with the MK parties starting at the end of the month and with no night time parade at MK for October, some people might look at DHS as a good night option.



I _really_ hope ROL is up and running by the time we get there after Thanksgiving, for this exact reason.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> Well planning just got extra important for Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular...I'm expecting crowds at DHS to grow in the evenings now that we now that The Jungle Book show will end on Sept. 5th, with the MK parties starting at the end of the month and with no night time parade at MK for October, some people might look at DHS as a good night option.


How do we "know" that Jungle Book is for sure ending Sept 5?I've read conflicting reports about it. Did Disney officially announce that or something?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> How do we "know" that Jungle Book is for sure ending Sept 5?I've read conflicting reports about it. Did Disney officially announce that or something?


It was announced on the HUB


----------



## kristenabelle

yulilin3 said:


> Well planning just got extra important for Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular...I'm expecting crowds at DHS to grow in the evenings now that we now that The Jungle Book show will end on Sept. 5th, with the MK parties starting at the end of the month and with no night time parade at MK for October, some people might look at DHS as a good night option.



I know! Stalking and stalking this thread and the site, (im)patiently waiting. I don't mind changing up some of my plans, so the exact night doesn't matter to me. Still, enjoying the great party and getting a reserved section is way better than cramming into what could be a stuffed event come this Fall. My only hope is folks will still gravitate to Epcot for F&WF, making it a little less crazy. And there's still Wishes!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> It was announced on the HUB


Oh, bummer! I was really holding out hope for later AK hours to see the Tree of Life in the dark. 
I'll more than likely keep the desert party now though. Don't want to risk fighting the higher crowds with less night offerings.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Oh, bummer! I was really holding out hope for later AK hours to see the Tree of Life in the dark.
> I'll more than likely keep the desert party now though. Don't want to risk fighting the higher crowds with less night offerings.


They are keeping safari opened until park closing and tree of life will do an awakening.  Also both dance parties


----------



## emij

This thread is a wonderful resource!  Thank you everyone (especially yulilin3) for all the work here!  I have read a lot about building light sabers, but DH is hoping to build DROIDS... did this at DLR a few years ago, and wants to do it again.  Is this available anywhere at WDW?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Sydnerella

emij said:


> This thread is a wonderful resource!  Thank you everyone (especially yulilin3) for all the work here!  I have read a lot about building light sabers, but DH is hoping to build DROIDS... did this at DLR a few years ago, and wants to do it again.  Is this available anywhere at WDW?  Thanks so much.



Yes, you can build mini droids in Tatooine Traders where you exit Star Tours


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> Yes, you can build mini droids in Tatooine Traders where you exit Star Tours


also ar Once Upon a Toy at DS


----------



## yulilin3

last week of September has been updated on the schedule
SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm (25 through October  1st)
Fantasmic! at 8pm
Dessert Party not posted yet, might be posted tomorrow


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> last week of September has been updated on the schedule
> SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm (25 through October  1st)
> Fantasmic! at 8pm
> Dessert Party not posted yet, might be posted tomorrow



Woohoo! I've been waiting for the SWaGS schedule for October 1st. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> last week of September has been updated on the schedule
> SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm (25 through October  1st)
> Fantasmic! at 8pm
> Dessert Party not posted yet, might be posted tomorrow


UGH! So we are back to one week at a time......?!?!?!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> UGH! So we are back to one week at a time......?!?!?!


I really hope not.  I feel they are fixing all the schedules,  very,  very slowly


----------



## MissErikaRae

Are we thinking tomorrow is a good time to check to see when they've added the dessert party for those new dates?


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> last week of September has been updated on the schedule
> SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm (25 through October  1st)
> Fantasmic! at 8pm
> Dessert Party not posted yet, might be posted tomorrow



EDIT: Oops, read that wrong at first. So F! starts 15 minutes AFTER SWaGS? smh


----------



## yulilin3

MissErikaRae said:


> Are we thinking tomorrow is a good time to check to see when they've added the dessert party for those new dates?


I'm at home almost all day tomorrow so I'll check for sure. Last update we had they opened the dessert parties on a Saturday



Iowamomof4 said:


> EDIT: Oops, read that wrong at first. So F! starts 15 minutes AFTER SWaGS? smh


Now people are going to rush from SWaGS to try and make F!...


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I'm at home almost all day tomorrow so I'll check for sure. Last update we had they opened the dessert parties on a Saturday
> 
> 
> Now people are going to rush from SWaGS to try and make F!...



Should make it easier to get out of the park afterward though.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Should make it easier to get out of the park afterward though.


I'm thinking this is the main reason for the flip flop...


----------



## elizabethswan

Tia1977 said:


> For anyone thinking about doing the dessert party, you won't be disappointed!!! We did it last week on 8/04. It's beyond a doubt our favorite "extra" we've ever done! We're going back twice within the next year, and I'm seriously thinking about doing the party again both times. The desserts, savory items, and drinks were all wonderful. For the price, I consider it a value. The grand finale was the amazing viewing area. The show itself is top notch, and it was meant to be seen from this vantage point. I was in awe. Not to mention the ease of a great view without having to claim your spot an hour or more beforehand. We even scored a bonus in being able to meet up with other sweet DISers. My personal recommendations:
> 
> -If possible, try and experience Launch Bay earlier in the day. This allowed us to solely focus on the dessert party. Which meant more time for food and drinks. If you do want to wander around, you won't have any distracting pressure.
> -Show up a little before check in and hang out by the podium until they start passing out bands. This allowed us to get settled inside prior to the buffet area opening. (see below)
> -There are some high tops at the bottom of the stairs right outside the buffet area. Aside from being close to the food/bar without the congestion of the buffet, they are right in front of some benches on the wall. We were able to claim two of the tables, and take turns going to the buffet/bar. We were then able to utilize one of the benches when we wanted to sit down.
> -Arrive hungry. While we had dinner prior, we could have easily made the party offerings our "dinner" for the day.
> -Try and head out to the reserved section about 30 minutes prior to the fireworks, or at least a couple minutes before the storm troopers lead everyone else out. If you start eating/drinking when the party buffet area opens, you still feel like you had plenty of party time. We were able to get spots along the front rope. Unless you're right behind the storm troopers, I see no benefit in waiting to be lead out by them. Plus, it was neat to already be there and see them march up.
> -There are to go coffee cups/lids on the table with the punch. I used them for to go bar drinks to take with me outside (Btw, one cup will hold two drinks from the bar. Walk out double fisted and you have 4 drinks worth to sip on for the remainder of the night). If you're not a drinker, the cups would still work for holding desserts. There are bottled waters outside.
> -The Cosmic Citrus Twist was my favorite. I'm typically not a fan of sweet mixed drinks. This one wasn't too sweet, and it was refreshing.
> -It made our night being able to meet up with other DISers! I highly recommend reaching out to any you come across that will be there the same time. DH is typically weary of strangers, and he ended up more chatty than I was at times lol! And DD had a blast with some of the kids being close to her in age.


so, having booked club villain and mnsshp, this one was off my radar until i read your feedback! can you please tell me what sort of non desert food is offered? thanks for your helpful post : )


----------



## yulilin3

elizabethswan said:


> so, having booked club villain and mnsshp, this one was off my radar until i read your feedback! can you please tell me what sort of non desert food is offered? thanks for your helpful post : )


Just letting you knew the first page,  post number 4 has a lot of reviews,  the first with a lot of pictures


----------



## PatMcDuck

I do not think (many) people will try to run to Fantasmic after the SW fireworks, they know it has seating, likely full. They could even have CMs to prevent it.  The people stampeding after Fantasmic to see the fireworks on their way out,  felt it was fine to run for a standing spot in the street for SWaGS.  (and I understand that of course).  I was once witness to this rush and / I think this flip may work better, as there is not space for all the Fantasmic crowd in front of the theatre, in addition to the guests already waiting for SWaGS.


----------



## SBWB48

yulilin3 said:


> last week of September has been updated on the schedule
> SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm (25 through October  1st)
> Fantasmic! at 8pm
> Dessert Party not posted yet, might be posted tomorrow





beesly said:


> Woohoo! I've been waiting for the SWaGS schedule for October 1st. Thanks for the heads up!



This is the exact week we are going and have been waiting for, especially after nearly every week in September was released except ours! Fingers crossed for tomorrow like the last release!!


----------



## elizabethswan

yulilin3 said:


> Just letting you knew the first page,  post number 4 has a lot of reviews,  the first with a lot of pictures


thank you!


----------



## Tia1977

elizabethswan said:


> so, having booked club villain and mnsshp, this one was off my radar until i read your feedback! can you please tell me what sort of non desert food is offered? thanks for your helpful post : )



Sure! I might be missing something from memory, but they have flat bread crisps, black bean dip, red pepper hummus, mini skewers with cheese cubes and olives, provolone and cherry tomatoes, watermelon cubes, and green grapes. Along with how filling the desserts are, it's enough to leave feeling fat & happy  Add the open bar drinks and it's a complete package. All before you get a perfect view of the show without the push and shove of a street mob lol!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/08/star-wars-themed-days-returning-to.html?m=1
Star wars theme days at Legoland
Sept 10-11.  

So sad we arrive the 12!


----------



## Sydnerella

yulilin3 said:


> last week of September has been updated on the schedule
> SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm (25 through October  1st)
> Fantasmic! at 8pm
> Dessert Party not posted yet, might be posted tomorrow



Thanks for the update! Based on your best guess, the show start times here, and the time of year/sunset - what do you think that the start time would be for the SWGS show around Thursday, October 13th, our date?

My FP+ date opens at 6am my time tomorrow and we have one park day before a cruise and want to be at DHS but wouldn't choose that park with the 7pm close as it stands now....  So if they do not run the SWGS fireworks show we would probably hit Epcot... we don't want to see F! Again. Just a bummer that I won't know in time for my FP+ booking window to get best selections at either park. Grrr!


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> Thanks for the update! Based on your best guess, the show start times here, and the time of year/sunset - what do you think that the start time would be for the SWGS show around Thursday, October 13th, our date?
> 
> My FP+ date opens at 6am my time tomorrow and we have one park day before a cruise and want to be at DHS but wouldn't choose that park with the 7pm close as it stands now....  So if they do not run the SWGS fireworks show we would probably hit Epcot... we don't want to see F! Again. Just a bummer that I won't know in time for my FP+ booking window to get best selections at either park. Grrr!


I would guess that SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm. The calendar has F! at 7:30 pm they would have to switch the closing time of the park to 8pm. My best guess would be anywhere between 7:30pm and 8pm


----------



## yulilin3

It doesn't look like the dessert party booking for the last week of Sept. will open today. No changes on the HUB and we usually see the calendar change posted their first and then they update the sWDW site. I'll keep on the look out though


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> It doesn't look like the dessert party booking for the last week of Sept. will open today. No changes on the HUB and we usually see the calendar change posted their first and then they update the sWDW site. I'll keep on the look out though


They seem to be mincing information now! I really wish they would just release it! Seems so strange how information is being released now. I feel like they're running around like headless chickens at the background and randomly announcing stuff.


----------



## preemiemama

glvsav37 said:


> They are at a small hat cart right outside the great movie ride....on the Indiana jones side.  The CM said they just came back in stock so they must be popular.
> 
> As far as I can tell they just light up with a button. They do an animation effect with the laser shots.  I don't think they react with any shows.
> 
> They are around $15 and not really heavy but I do know they are on bc I don't normally wear anything on my head. They are a plastic band with little teeth on them.
> 
> Hope you can get them.  We are getting a good amount of looks and "cool ears". Lol





elizabethswan said:


> Just in case anyone is looking for them i was able to order the star wars light up ears on the disney shopping app. i wanted them for an upcoming  trip and this way i won't have to hunt them down and it applied my AP discount.



Found them inside Tatooine Traders in July also- the CM there said they were selling out in hours whenever they got a shipment.  Good to know they are also on the app!  They are not too heavy, but they are sturdy (if that makes sense).  I agree- I did not see any interaction with shows, but they do have a cool light up laser animation.  I can also tell you that they withstood a downpour without short-circuiting!  They had some random times where they would just turn on while they were drying out, but other than that were just fine after being wet.


----------



## SBWB48

My in-laws wanted to surprise us with the dessert party as an early birthday gift, so they booked the dessert party for us using their MDE account. Will this be an issue when we arrive to check in since it's not linked to our magic bands, but in our names (she created us as guests in her profile on MDE)? How does the check-in process work?

I wasn't sure if the dessert party worked like prepaid ADRs, and even then, with prepaid ADRs like CRT, is it required to be linked to your own MDE/magic band? With nornal ADRs, it seems like you just give them your name and party at check-in?


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope not.  I feel they are fixing all the schedules,  very,  very slowly


it sounds like they have made whatever big decisions were in the works.  I'm hoping the cutting of things elsewhere means the fireworks will continue to be nightly in december.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SBWB48 said:


> My in-laws wanted to surprise us with the dessert party as an early birthday gift, so they booked the dessert party for us using their MDE account. Will this be an issue when we arrive to check in since it's not linked to our magic bands, but in our names (she created us as guests in her profile on MDE)? How does the check-in process work?
> 
> I wasn't sure if the dessert party worked like prepaid ADRs, and even then, with prepaid ADRs like CRT, is it required to be linked to your own MDE/magic band? With nornal ADRs, it seems like you just give them your name and party at check-in?


Not everyone has MDE accounts as it isn't necessary for booking Dining or a Special Event. You'll just need to give them your names. Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> I would guess that SWaGS will be performed at 7:45pm. The calendar has F! at 7:30 pm they would have to switch the closing time of the park to 8pm. My best guess would be anywhere between 7:30pm and 8pm


again I know I am just asking for your best guess but do you think with F! at 7pm in December that they would do SWaGS as early as 6:45? sunset is at 5:30 but still it seems SO early!  or maybe they would extend park hours to 8pm like they did with AK (they gave it an extra hour from 5-6 from initial announcement).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lisa F said:


> again I know I am just asking for your best guess but do you think with F! at 7pm in December that they would do SWaGS as early as 6:45? sunset is at 5:30 but still it seems SO early!  or maybe they would extend park hours to 8pm like they did with AK (they gave it an extra hour from 5-6 from initial announcement).


In the past, Fant has been as early as 6:30p so they definitely could have SWaGS @ the 6:45 time.


----------



## Lisa F

hiroMYhero said:


> In the past, Fant has been as early as 6:30p so they definitely could have SWaGS @ the 6:45 time.


I guess it doesn't much matter. we are hoping to do the dessert party and have "dinner" planned for 3pm.  I think it should be enough time to get over there for the dessert party even if it starts at 5:30?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lisa F said:


> I guess it doesn't much matter. we are hoping to do the dessert party and have "dinner" planned for 3pm.  I think it should be enough time to get over there for the dessert party even if it starts at 5:30?


You'll have plenty of time if dinner is in the park. 

With a 7:00 Fant, it doesn't sound as if they will extend hours. It appears the plan is for a one Fant evening.


----------



## CJK

Eek! Some friends decided they wanted to book the dessert party for next week after all. I saw availability this morning, but now it's gone. Have people generally found cancellations at the last minute? Looking for Aug. 20th or 24th. Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Eek! Some friends decided they wanted to book the dessert party for next week after all. I saw availability this morning, but now it's gone. Have people generally found cancellations at the last minute? Looking for Aug. 20th or 24th. Thanks for any advice!!


all I can say is keep checking. With the cancellation policy being one day people might wait last minute to cancel


----------



## Dan Murphy

In keeping with the SW theme of this thread, Kenny Baker (R2-D2) has passed away. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3739091/R2-D2-dead-3ft-8in-actor-Kenny-Baker-83-portrayed-bleeping-Star-Wars-droid-passed-away.html


----------



## Lisa F

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll have plenty of time if dinner is in the park.
> 
> With a 7:00 Fant, it doesn't sound as if they will extend hours. It appears the plan is for a one Fant evening.


if it's one F! for the evening will fireworks be after then?

Sorry just trying to get a grasp. I am ok with that because it's what i've been working with all along (7pm F!)

Dinner is at Animal kingdom. May have to try to make it earlier but kind of hoping the schedule will be posted before i flinch.  We are staying at BWV with car, was hoping to drop car off at BWV before going to HS but can drive directly if I am short on time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lisa F said:


> will fireworks be after then?


It depends on when the park is scheduled to close. When Fant is scheduled for closing, it's the last event of the night. Last year, fireworks, Fant, and Osborne Lights scheduling had to be coordinated in December.


----------



## Lisa F

hiroMYhero said:


> It depends on when the park is scheduled to close. When Fant is scheduled for closing, it's the last event of the night. Last year, fireworks, Fant, and Osborne Lights scheduling had to be coordinated in December.


F! and closing are both at 7.


----------



## yulilin3

Dan Murphy said:


> In keeping with the SW theme of this thread, Kenny Baker (R2-D2) has passed away.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3739091/R2-D2-dead-3ft-8in-actor-Kenny-Baker-83-portrayed-bleeping-Star-Wars-droid-passed-away.html


very sayd news. My daughter and I were just talking about him yesterday. How we never got to meet him when he came to SWW


----------



## Cali Cat

For those of you looking for the dessert party at the end of September it's up on the website. But it's not letting you book yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Cali Cat said:


> For those of you looking for the dessert party at the end of September it's up on the website. But it's not letting you book yet.


thanks for the heads up!!
Here's the link everyone, last week of Sept up on the site but not open for booking yet
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


----------



## Iowamomof4

Lisa F said:


> F! and closing are both at 7.



The most recent change is that the last week of September has the SWaGS beginning 15 min prior to F! But this is the first time they've done it that way, so now it's hard to know what to predict for December. Will they still run the fireworks right before F! or will they switch it back around and have F! begin first, followed by the fireworks? If they do it that way, will the fireworks begin 15 minutes after F! or 30 minutes after? These are the questions we're all waiting to have answered.


----------



## Lisa F

Iowamomof4 said:


> The most recent change is that the last week of September has the SWaGS beginning 15 min prior to F! But this is the first time they've done it that way, so now it's hard to know what to predict for December. Will they still run the fireworks right before F! or will they switch it back around and have F! begin first, followed by the fireworks? If they do it that way, will the fireworks begin 15 minutes after F! or 30 minutes after? These are the questions we're all waiting to have answered.


just hoping they have it at all at this point


----------



## Iowamomof4

Lisa F said:


> just hoping they have it at all at this point


  I'm at the point where I can either laugh or get really angry or just cry. For now, I'm choosing to laugh. Disney's schedulers are really getting on my nerves though.


----------



## MissErikaRae

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the heads up!!
> Here's the link everyone, last week of Sept up on the site but not open for booking yet
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


Yeah I just tried to book and it says there is nothing available.


----------



## brnrss34

If it's showing up to book but not bookable yet. Do u think we will be able to book today?


----------



## mmafan

September is open and bookable................................................


----------



## BDFmom

mmafan said:


> September is open and bookable................................................


Now come on November / December!!! Specifically Dec 4th!


----------



## brnrss34

mmafan said:


> September is open and bookable................................................


 Could it be sold out already?


----------



## yulilin3

brnrss34 said:


> If it's showing up to book but not bookable yet. Do u think we will be able to book today?


Srangers things have happened. Last time they opened on a Saturday. It is very rare that they open on weekends, I would keep checking



mmafan said:


> September is open and bookable................................................


Sept. has been open for booking for a while until Sept. 24. They just posted the last week last night but it's not open for booking yet


----------



## yulilin3

brnrss34 said:


> Could it be sold out already?


no, it's not open yet


----------



## mmafan

yulilin3 said:


> Srangers things have happened. Last time they opened on a Saturday. It is very rare that they open on weekends, I would keep checking
> 
> 
> Sept. has been open for booking for a while until Sept. 24. They just posted the last week last night but it's not open for booking yet


ok I didn't read the entire page before...lol I just saw people talking abouit sept not open yet.......sorry for the false alarm......


----------



## brnrss34

yulilin3 said:


> no, it's not open yet


 The poster that said it was bookable had me nervous! I need the dessert party! I love StarWars!!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Yea I couldn't book anything he new times they opened. Hopefully it can be booked soon!


----------



## yulilin3

brnrss34 said:


> The poster that said it was bookable had me nervous! I need the dessert party! I love StarWars!!


 I love SW too...can you tell  Don't worry, I'll be at my house all day so I'll post as soon as I see it opening.


----------



## yulilin3

mmafan said:


> ok I didn't read the entire page before...lol I just saw people talking abouit sept not open yet.......sorry for the false alarm......


it's been a slow process of releasing dates. This last one update has only been for the last week in Sept. They updated the fireworks times on Friday and then last night they posted the dessert party but haven't opened them yet...


----------



## GaryDis

brnrss34 said:


> Could it be sold out already?


No. Opening the dates before the ability to reserve them is SOP.  And for the September dates that were opened a few weeks ago, it took several days after they became available before they sold out. It looks like a lot of demand judging from this thread, but remember the anxious people here aren't all looking for the same exact day.


----------



## mmafan

did anyone try calling?????


----------



## MissErikaRae

mmafan said:


> did anyone try calling?????


I was just about to ask the same. If I try to book it on the app it says to call... I'm not able to call right now otherwise I would.


----------



## yulilin3

calling now


----------



## yulilin3

MissErikaRae said:


> I was just about to ask the same. If I try to book it on the app it says to call... I'm not able to call right now otherwise I would.


you can't book through the app, it has to be on a computer or by phone


----------



## MissErikaRae

yulilin3 said:


> you can't book through the app, it has to be on a computer or by phone


Haha oh duh maybe that's why it said no times available.


----------



## Sydnerella

Here's hopin! This AM I booked our DHS FP+ for our single park day, before our cruise, October 13th.

Please, please, please add SWGS fireworks and a Dessert Party soon!!! Otherwise we could be stuck with Figment FPs at Epcot!


----------



## yulilin3

Phone CM said it's not showing available for her either. It's just not opened yet. I asked her what is the possibility of it opening today and she said: it may open today or tomorrow
The reasons I don't call


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> Here's hopin! This AM I booked our DHS FP+ for our single park day, before our cruise, October 13th.
> 
> Please, please, please add SWGS fireworks and a Dessert Party soon!!! Otherwise we could be stuck with Figment FPs at Epcot!


October should open in a couple of weeks...stay tuned


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

MissErikaRae said:


> Haha oh duh maybe that's why it said no times available.


Just FYI incase you need to book it mobile later you can book it on a phone if you open the site in your web browser. Once it opens that is.


----------



## ArielSRL

Elliemay2 said:


> Where do you find Extra Morning Magic on the DW website?
> 
> EDITIED: Found it....and for 1 hour it would be over $300 for my fam.  I just hope that it isn't on our HS day so that we won't be competing with EMM folks for JTA sign ups.  We will be there Wed Dec 14th.


Someone probably already answered this as I'm way behind reading this thread but I think the EMM at DHS is currently Mondays and Wednesdays.


----------



## DixieDelights

It's open for booking!  Just got 9/30!


----------



## yulilin3

DixieDelights said:


> It's open for booking!  Just got 9/30!


YAY!!! go get it!!!


----------



## brnrss34

Wahoo just got my Sept.29 reservation! Thx @yulilin3 for stalking with us!!


----------



## MissErikaRae

Woo just got ours 9/25!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Awesome!! Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## Red Scathach

So happy! Just booked the SW dessert party for 9/30!  So worried we were going to miss this one. Had to call to make the reservation as the website was being a little wonky. YAY!


----------



## Iowamomof4

As anxious as we all are to get the SW dessert party booked, I think I would be happy to not have to commit the money to it until around a month before we travel. It seems like the type of thing you have to "book now, decide later" but it's hard to tie up so much money when we're trying to get the trip paid off. Anyway, whenever it comes out for early December, we'll just have to make a decision then. I'm really happy for those of you who were wanting it at the end of September! Love this thread and all the people who make it so informative and helpful!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Just got for me and my daughter 10/1 for her 13th birthday!!!!


----------



## TraceyL

Booked for 9/28 - all by myself so please say hi (it's my birthday)


----------



## yulilin3

I've decided I'm going to do something I think most of you will find fun this coming week.  I'll make the announcement tomorrow morning,  I just want to give everyone a heads up.


----------



## SBWB48

yulilin3 said:


> I've decided I'm going to do something I think most of you will find fun this coming week.  I'll make the announcement tomorrow morning,  I just want to give everyone a heads up.



Anxiously awaiting!


----------



## MissErikaRae

TraceyL said:


> Booked for 9/28 - all by myself so please say hi (it's my birthday)


That's my birthday too!! We'll be at MK that day.


----------



## chapie1968

This will be our first time to the Parks since they started the Star Wars Fireworks show.

Do they have the show every night and what time?

Also, what is Launch Bay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

chapie1968 said:


> This will be our first time to the Parks since they started the Star Wars Fireworks show.
> 
> Do they have the show every night and what time?
> 
> Also, what is Launch Bay?


Merged you to the SW Thread. Yulilin3 has all the info in Post #1.


----------



## yulilin3

chapie1968 said:


> This will be our first time to the Parks since they started the Star Wars Fireworks show.
> 
> Do they have the show every night and what time?
> 
> Also, what is Launch Bay?


Yes,  first page has all updated info.  Schedule for SWaGS is out until October 1st, it's been updating very slowly
If after you read page one you still have questions let us know


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

quick review - more details to follow as I am still at Disney.  Dessert party was totally worth it IMHO.  We were there wed 8/10.  have done both wishes and illuminations and the food selection here is far better.  The bread pudding was AMAZE-balls!  We had about 175 people at our party and it was crowded but if you get there early, you will get a table.  Seemed like there were around 30 tables total plus the ones outside and in the cantina. Line for drinks got LONG - get 2 or 3 at a time to avoid a wait.  Do go out early - we did and easily got a front spot.  Met another nice dis family too! The show is so good!!  We are having a blast!!  we go back 2moro again with my mother in law - anyone else?  DS will be in BB8 ears!!


----------



## yulilin3

Good morning everyone, kids in Orange County are going back to school again, I now have a Sophomore 
First page is updated, if you guys didn't check in yesterday, the dessert party is now available to be booked until Oct. 1st.
The calendar has been updating every 2 weeks, this has happened with the last 3 updates, so I'll call it a trend


----------



## yulilin3

This week is a special one for this thread. Not sure if you guys have noticed but on Wednesday we will have our one year anniversary!
Not sure how many threads on the Dis have been allowed to stay open this long, but I'm glad that the thread has been helpful through this year of transition that Disney is having.
We have been through a lot. Since it's opening, prompted by many of you who private messaged me asking if I could open it after the announcement last year from D23 about SWLand. We were hopeful for SWW, then we got the sad news that no SWW would happen. Then the Force Awakens release party at DHS in December, Season of the Force, then no Seasons of the Force but Awaken The Force , many times guides changes, fireworks, shows, dessert parties...I have made long lasting friends through this SW over the years and I have met some incredible people...so here's to our "little" Star Wars family.

And then I got to thinking...I wanted to do something fun this week to commemorate this occasion.

So, starting today and for the next 7 days I'm doing a trivia contest.
Every day, at different times of the day (could be early morning, afternoon, late night) I will post one of my favorite Star Wars quotes followed by a trivia question that relates to Star Wars and Disney. The first person to quote the post and reply correctly will get a point. At the end of the week whoever has the most points wins a box filled with SW trinkets that I will send to you.

So as the Disney Parks Blog would say "wait for the first question soon..." (as in some time today)


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Lisa F

it's because this thread is both useful and drama free.  Thank you for helping all of us out especially with all of the changes!


----------



## Amw1064

I just cancelled a dessert reservation for 3 on Sunday, September 4 if anyone needs it.


----------



## Cynthiab

FastPasser said:


> For those going to the dessert party or to DHS, pay special attention to the home towns shown on the CM name tags. You may or may not recognize them.
> As this is only for DHS CMs, don't bother checking the two CM's name tags that check you in or hand out the Chewy steins, they're not DHS or Launch Bay CMs.


We noticed this too!  The CM had a lot of interesting facts about their hometowns.


----------



## MommaBerd

yulilin3 said:


> This week is a special one for this thread. Not sure if you guys have noticed but on Wednesday we will have our one year anniversary!
> 
> And then I got to thinking...I wanted to do something fun this week to commemorate this occasion.



@yulilin3 - you already go above and beyond as the owner/manager of this thread! And now, a contest?! You are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Cynthiab

Thank you all for all the info about the dessert party and JTA!!!!  We were at HS on Friday 8/10 and a fantastic day!!!   Some notes:  


We walked into the park right at opening at 9 and followed a CM with a sign for Jedi training. The line for Jedi training registration was already pretty long, but only took 15-20 min. 
The first available time was 12:10 when we got to the front. 
When we returned for check in at 12:10 (we did the 12:40 show) there were still sessions available. So if you don't want to rope drop, you may still have a chance 
The dessert party was VERY crowded. We got a table in the area where the jawas are stationed, but any time we needed another drink or dessert the main area seemed more and more crowded. 
Because we were somewhat removed, it was a little confusing about when we were leaving and from where. We did March out with the storm troopers. Thank goodness for the man in the red shirt and twinkly ears in front of me - the group was moving very fast and it was dark and crowded. I would not be surprised if someone got lost. 
We were not offered to move our kids to the front when we got there but right before the show, a CM walked through collecting small kids. My 6 year old went with him.  As it wasn't clear where they were going, I spent the first few minutes wondering why I just let my child go off with a stranger. My husband walked over to the wheelchair area, and he was there. After the show, he dashed over to the area to retrieve him. 
The best part of the day was my son got picked to be in the March of the first order. Captain Phasma is his favorite character, so he was over the moon. After marching and having front row seats to the show, we were whisked to the front of the line for Kylo Ren and Chewie and traded with a jawa. As Star Wars fans, it was a magical day!!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, here we go. Remember to reply to this post with the correct answer for it to be counted



“Your focus determines your reality” Qui Gon Jinn

1) Star Wars Weekends was (sniff) an event that brought Star Wars fans together at Disney’s MGM Studios, later to be Disney’s Hollywood Studios, from 1997 until 2015.  There were 3 years when the event didn’t take place during this time, what were those years?


----------



## k8Davies

Two quick questions, not that I've booked anything yet,  as I am wasting away waiting for Nov dates (I'm sure the dark side has a  hand in the calendar updates. )

Firstly can you take strollers in to the party (will have a DAS tag).

Secondly how late beforehand can you cancel the party?

As I want to go, but we're not sure how our little one is going to react to Fireworks. I have ear defenders and lots of hugs and I plan to go wishes early on in the trip for a test and do this near the end of the trip.

Although I'm not sure how far apart the test and the day should be, as I want to make sure I've got enough time to cancel if he decides that firework are definitely not his cup of tea.


----------



## yulilin3

k8Davies said:


> Two quick questions, not that I've booked anything yet,  as I am wasting away waiting for Nov dates (I'm sure the dark side has a  hand in the calendar updates. )
> 
> Firstly can you take strollers in to the party (will have a DAS tag).
> 
> Secondly how late beforehand can you cancel the party?
> 
> As I want to go, but we're not sure how our little one is going to react to Fireworks. I have ear defenders and lots of hugs and I plan to go wishes early on in the trip for a test and do this near the end of the trip.
> 
> Although I'm not sure how far apart the test and the day should be, as I want to make sure I've got enough time to cancel if he decides that firework are definitely not his cup of tea.


Strollers are not allowed, I'm not sure about the DAS carrying guests though, let's see if someone has better info on that. You can bring the stroller into the viewing area without a problem.
Cancellation policy is one day prior for a full refund


----------



## TraceyL

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here we go. Remember to reply to this post with the correct answer for it to be counted
> 
> 
> 
> “Your focus determines your reality” Qui Gon Jinn
> 
> 1) Star Wars Weekends was (sniff) an event that brought Star Wars fans together at Disney’s MGM Studios, later to be Disney’s Hollywood Studios, from 1997 until 2015.  There were 3 years when the event didn’t take place during this time, what were those years?



98 99 02


----------



## Cynergy

yulilin3 said:


> 1) Star Wars Weekends was (sniff) an event that brought Star Wars fans together at Disney’s MGM Studios, later to be Disney’s Hollywood Studios, from 1997 until 2015. There were 3 years when the event didn’t take place during this time, what were those years?



1998, 1999, 2002

ETA: Gah, beat by a nose.


----------



## yulilin3

TraceyL said:


> 98 99 02


ding,ding,ding
@TraceyL gets the first point...and here's a blast from the past


----------



## donac

bilnsheldodisney said:


> quick review - more details to follow as I am still at Disney.  Dessert party was totally worth it IMHO.  We were there wed 8/10.  have done both wishes and illuminations and the food selection here is far better.  The bread pudding was AMAZE-balls!  We had about 175 people at our party and it was crowded but if you get there early, you will get a table.  Seemed like there were around 30 tables total plus the ones outside and in the cantina. Line for drinks got LONG - get 2 or 3 at a time to avoid a wait.  Do go out early - we did and easily got a front spot.  Met another nice dis family too! The show is so good!!  We are having a blast!!  we go back 2moro again with my mother in law - anyone else?  DS will be in BB8 ears!!



Glad to hear that is was totally worth it.  My ds and dil are there in their honeymoon and doing it tonight.  It was a gift from his Godparents.


----------



## yulilin3

donac said:


> Glad to hear that is was totally worth it.  My ds and dil are there in their honeymoon and doing it tonight.  It was a gift from his Godparents.


I'm sure they'll enjoy it


----------



## yulilin3

k8Davies said:


> Two quick questions, not that I've booked anything yet,  as I am wasting away waiting for Nov dates (I'm sure the dark side has a  hand in the calendar updates. )
> 
> Firstly can you take strollers in to the party (will have a DAS tag).
> 
> Secondly how late beforehand can you cancel the party?
> 
> As I want to go, but we're not sure how our little one is going to react to Fireworks. I have ear defenders and lots of hugs and I plan to go wishes early on in the trip for a test and do this near the end of the trip.
> 
> Although I'm not sure how far apart the test and the day should be, as I want to make sure I've got enough time to cancel if he decides that firework are definitely not his cup of tea.


I asked around and with a DAS card they might let you in with the stroller just ask the CM at check in


----------



## dismom57

k8Davies said:


> Two quick questions, not that I've booked anything yet,  as I am wasting away waiting for Nov dates (I'm sure the dark side has a  hand in the calendar updates. )
> 
> Firstly can you take strollers in to the party (will have a DAS tag).
> 
> .



If it is tagged stroller as a wheelchair you should be fine, but this is different than a DAS status you need to ask for both.  It is a red tag for your stroller.  We take in a WC all the time (too big for stroller these days)


----------



## LoKiHB

yulilin3 said:


> Wow, a great shout out to our old Star Wars Weekends thread. Thank you so much. Not to get to whiny but our Star Wars thread has never seen any recognition from the Disboard people. Never was thread of the month or helpful thread of the week. Even though we have been open and everyone on here is always so helpful and positive. I have managed the SW thread for 4 years and never heard from any Dis management about it being so special or informative.
> I push that aside when I see people report back on a great trip or how they managed to book certain things. Like I've always said, I'm happy to help and pride myself and everyone here that our thread is able to be 517 pages long and not have any negative, snarky, sarcastic or rude people.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...e-trip-of-a-lifetime-2015-star-wars-weekends/
> and yes, I get teary eyed each time SWW comes up. Such great times...




Just watched the Stormtrooper opening from SWW 2015.  Really makes me miss it.  Our family will always be a Disney Family, but SWW 2013 will always be the trip that made us a Disney Family.


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Just watched the Stormtrooper opening from SWW 2015.  Really makes me miss it.  Our family will always be a Disney Family, but SWW 2013 will always be the trip that made us a Disney Family.


My daughter and I were looking at all of our sw autographs and remembering when we got them and all the awesome people we met


----------



## kjmollypup

bilnsheldodisney said:


> quick review - more details to follow as I am still at Disney.  Dessert party was totally worth it IMHO.  We were there wed 8/10.  have done both wishes and illuminations and the food selection here is far better.  The bread pudding was AMAZE-balls!  We had about 175 people at our party and it was crowded but if you get there early, you will get a table.  Seemed like there were around 30 tables total plus the ones outside and in the cantina. Line for drinks got LONG - get 2 or 3 at a time to avoid a wait.  Do go out early - we did and easily got a front spot.  Met another nice dis family too! The show is so good!!  We are having a blast!!  we go back 2moro again with my mother in law - anyone else?  DS will be in BB8 ears!!


We will be there tonight - five of us! I'll be looking for your son's BB8 ears! My daughter wants C3PO ears so badly. I bet my DS5 would love the BB8 ears. Thanks for the tips! Definitely heading out early, I'd love for my kids to be able to see and there's no way DS can be that far away from us if they collect kids for the wheelchair area.


----------



## erinch

We had a blast trading with Jawas we got a bunch of little things at the dollar store to try. A Star Wars sticker book was declined. A metallic slinky and a pinwheel were giant hits.


----------



## MemphisMickey

When and where do you pick up the Chewy stein?


----------



## yulilin3

MemphisMickey said:


> When and where do you pick up the Chewy stein?


They give them out at the viewing location.  So you can pick it up before the show or after


----------



## Diserella

If you have had to cancel a desert party reservation, how long did it take for the refund to credit back to your card?


----------



## Klinger13

Diserella said:


> If you have had to cancel a desert party reservation, how long did it take for the refund to credit back to your card?



My credit showed up after 4-5 days. I cancelled and rebooked...twice.  My cc company probably thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Cynister

We are visiting in October & I'm trying to 'predict' what days would have the dessert party if they extend it. Since I'm under 60 days, I have many of my plans already set except for this (thanks, Disney). With the newly released schedule updates that have been posted, if I see a day that the park closes at 7 & Fantasmic is listed at 7:30, does that mean there likely wouldn't be a party that night?


----------



## kbmartin

Hi there! I'll be at HS next week. My DH and I won't be attending the dessert party - for us, the value just isn't there (DH doesn't drink, I barely do, it doesn't seem like many people are loving the desserts, and I already have some favorite treats at HS that I'd much rather have), and we are trying to do a "budget" trip (if there is a such thing at WDW!). I know the party viewing area is truly the best, but we just can't justify the price. 

I've been following this thread for a while to figure out the best non-party viewing areas. I've seen the fabulous map that shows the red, green, and yellow. I know a while back, Yuilin had shown that some of the best seats were RIGHT NEXT to the dessert party viewing area. Is there still a place like that now that the party viewing area moved? If so, does anyone have a photo of it? A visual would be great. We're going to make sure to be there about 45 min. to an hour before the show. I really hope that nobody thinks I'm trying to "cheat the system" by doing this. If we could just pay for the viewing area, we would do it in a heartbeat.

One more question. This is our third August trip, and I know that rain can cancel a show. On a previous trip, we were rained out of Fantasmic twice.  If it's sprinkling or raining when the show is supposed to begin, do they immediately cancel or wait it out for a while? I'd like to hear from someone who experienced this if possible (not just speculation). I will be SO heartbroken if this happens as we don't have Park Hoppers this trip, and we only have one opportunity to see the show. 

Thanks for Yuilin for this fantastic thread. It's been very informative as I have been planning this trip!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Cynister said:


> We are visiting in October & I'm trying to 'predict' what days would have the dessert party if they extend it. Since I'm under 60 days, I have many of my plans already set except for this (thanks, Disney). With the newly released schedule updates that have been posted, if I see a day that the park closes at 7 & Fantasmic is listed at 7:30, does that mean there likely wouldn't be a party that night?


So far, the dessert party has been held every night along with the fireworks. We have no reason to think that will change.


----------



## k8Davies

dismom57 said:


> If it is tagged stroller as a wheelchair you should be fine, but this is different than a DAS status you need to ask for both. It is a red tag for your stroller. We take in a WC all the time (too big for stroller these days)



Thanks for the advice will definitely get that tag, he will have just turned 3 and I've just purchased the biggest stroller I can find with a huge hood to give him a safe space away from the crowds and when he feels overwhelmed. 

So I'm hoping if he's happy with our wishes Fireworks test, he can settle down with the ear defenders and enjoy the show. Although if he hates it and we have to go, we'll go, as long as I manage to get one of those fab cupcakes in, I won't be too upset.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> We are visiting in October & I'm trying to 'predict' what days would have the dessert party if they extend it. Since I'm under 60 days, I have many of my plans already set except for this (thanks, Disney). With the newly released schedule updates that have been posted, if I see a day that the park closes at 7 & Fantasmic is listed at 7:30, does that mean there likely wouldn't be a party that night?


like @Iowamomof4 said there has been a party and a show every night since June (the new one came on ) so that's unlikely to change. The hours might be updated or the show might happen at 7:15pm


----------



## yulilin3

kbmartin said:


> Hi there! I'll be at HS next week. My DH and I won't be attending the dessert party - for us, the value just isn't there (DH doesn't drink, I barely do, it doesn't seem like many people are loving the desserts, and I already have some favorite treats at HS that I'd much rather have), and we are trying to do a "budget" trip (if there is a such thing at WDW!). I know the party viewing area is truly the best, but we just can't justify the price.
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while to figure out the best non-party viewing areas. I've seen the fabulous map that shows the red, green, and yellow. I know a while back, Yuilin had shown that some of the best seats were RIGHT NEXT to the dessert party viewing area. Is there still a place like that now that the party viewing area moved? If so, does anyone have a photo of it? A visual would be great. We're going to make sure to be there about 45 min. to an hour before the show. I really hope that nobody thinks I'm trying to "cheat the system" by doing this. If we could just pay for the viewing area, we would do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> One more question. This is our third August trip, and I know that rain can cancel a show. On a previous trip, we were rained out of Fantasmic twice.  If it's sprinkling or raining when the show is supposed to begin, do they immediately cancel or wait it out for a while? I'd like to hear from someone who experienced this if possible (not just speculation). I will be SO heartbroken if this happens as we don't have Park Hoppers this trip, and we only have one opportunity to see the show.
> 
> Thanks for Yuilin for this fantastic thread. It's been very informative as I have been planning this trip!


viewing  location hasn't moved. The best spots are right along the taped walkway, be it the tape is directly in front of you (people walk in front of you) or you are directly in front of the tape (people walk behind you) the closer to the party viewing the better, don't go too much to your right or you will miss the fireworks
All the people sitting have the best spot. Or you can be in front of the tape closest to the right of this pic. Hyperion Theater in the distance




You can see the Brown Derby for reference. Anywhere along where the people are sitting is good




rain won't cancel the show, it would have to be lightning in the area for it to cancel or a very heavy downpour


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter and I were looking at all of our sw autographs and remembering when we got them and all the awesome people we met



@yulilin3 My son and I really miss this event as well as making hundreds of new friends, like yourself, while attending.


----------



## yulilin3

RedM94 said:


> @yulilin3 My son and I really miss this event as well as making hundreds of new friends, like yourself, while attending.


Hi!! How are you guys?


----------



## yulilin3

continuing with our trivia week. Here's question 2. Remember to quote this post with the correct answer

“In my experience there is no such thing as luck” Obi Wan Kenobi

2) What Star Wars celebrities name can be heard being said backwards in the Star Tours queue?


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> continuing with our trivia week. Here's question 2. Remember to quote this post with the correct answer
> 
> “In my experience there is no such thing as luck” Obi Wan Kenobi
> 
> 2) What Star Wars celebrities name can be heard being said backwards in the Star Tours queue?



Egroeg Sacul - George Lucas


----------



## yulilin3

beesly said:


> Egroeg Sacul - George Lucas


You are correct. One point for you
For those who are wondering, here's the audio, you can fast forward to minute 7:15 to hear it


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> You are correct. One point for you
> For those who are wondering, here's the audio, you can fast forward to minute 7:15 to hear it



I never knew that!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just completed a survey on the dessert party DS11 and I attended last Fri. I made sure to enter a lot of detail when they asked about most favorite and least favorite aspect of the party -- these were the only places (right at the start of the survey) where you could write freely. 

We're going back later in this trip as a party of 6, with my sister's boyfriend on his first WDW trip ever - and he's a big SW fan.  Glad we scouted out... we know exactly what to do -- we obviously made a BIG sacrifice, seeing it twice...   

MANY THANKS TO @yulilin3 AND OTHER DISers HERE for the preparation and awesome reviews. INCREDIBLY HELPFUL!!!!


----------



## Music City Mama

I haven't been on in a while -- not much to contribute these days, but something crossed my mind and I figured someone here would know. Yes, @yulilin3, I'm talking to you. 



yulilin3 said:


> along with more information on Star Wars land they will have a symphony orchestra announcing Star Wars in Concert for this year. If you love the music and it's anything like it was the last time they did it (maybe 3 or 4 years ago) it's awesome.



I can't really find anything about those concerts after that initial announcement.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I haven't been on in a while -- not much to contribute these days, but something crossed my mind and I figured someone here would know. Yes, @yulilin3, I'm talking to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really find anything about those concerts after that initial announcement.


it seemed to have virtually disappeared. The old site to sign up for info just links to the official SW site


----------



## Music City Mama

yulilin3 said:


> it seemed to have virtually disappeared. The old site to sign up for info just links to the official SW site



Well, that stinks.


----------



## RedM94

yulilin3 said:


> Hi!! How are you guys?



@yulilin3 We are doing great!  Hope all is well with you and your family.  We really missed SWW's this year, but the cancellation had a silver lining.   My son and I went to Universal and loved Hogwarts and Diagon Alley. 

Will be back at the World for food and wine, and also for MNSSHP.  Please tell Steph that Mason and I said hello.


----------



## vinotinto

Forgive me if this has been discussed...are there no plans to turn the Cantina into an actual cantina? Would love to get some beverages!


----------



## vinotinto

I was expecting the fireworks to be a little later in October. (I seem to remember the Frozen fireworks being later but I may be wrong). Anyway, we booked Club Villain (CV), and that will be 5:15 - 7:15. I'm assuming the Galactic Spectacular will be 7:45 pm in early October (same time as October 1st). That means that we'll have 30 minutes to leave CV and find a spot to view the fireworks. I don't think we'll luck out to get a spot by the rope. Any suggestions for OK viewing (doesn't have to be the best) further back? I'm 4'11'', my DS is 5'1 and my DD is 4'2, so we need a spot for shorties, LOL.

Edite: Never mind, I see the option with just a partial block.


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed...are there no plans to turn the Cantina into an actual cantina? Would love to get some beverages!


Star Wars land will have 2 signature dining experiences. That's all that's been said


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars land will have 2 signature dining experiences. That's all that's been said


From what I know/heard, the cantina will be a place to get drinks and what not but I am not sure whether it will just be a bar or if it will also be one of those signature dining experiences. I also expect to see a quick service option.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy 1 year anniversary Star Wars Thread 
For those keeping score our trivia contest is tied at 1, today's question will be posted later in the day.
For those that missed the announcement and details of the trivia contest  here's the post, there's time to join in the fun
http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-536#post-56288913


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> Happy 1 year anniversary Star Wars Thread
> For those keeping score our trivia contest is tied at 1, today's question will be posted later in the day.
> For those that missed the announcement and details of the trivia contest  here's the post, there's time to join in the fun
> http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-536#post-56288913



Happy Anniversary! What a wonderful thread to celebrate. I have a handful of threads I follow where everyone is helpful and respectful. Thanks Yulilin for making THIS thread one of them! May the Force continue to shine through this thread! 
Sarah


----------



## yulilin3

Time for question number 3


“I’ve got a bad feeling about this” basically everyone

3) What was the name of the show that ended most SWW days and what were the names of the 2 hosts?


----------



## Cynergy

yulilin3 said:


> Time for question number 3
> 
> 
> “I’ve got a bad feeling about this” basically everyone
> 
> 3) What was the name of the show that ended most SWW days and what were the names of the 2 hosts?



Hyperspace Hoopla. Snig and Oopla


----------



## yulilin3

Cynergy said:


> Hyperspace Hoopla. Snig and Oopla


Correct!!
You can still see both actors. Oopla is now an Arendelle historian and Snig is Marlin at Finding Nemo the Musical.
And because it's a day of celebration here's Hyperspace Hoopla from 2010


----------



## bcinohio

Would love to see this in December.  Has Disney said when it is going to end?


----------



## yulilin3

bcinohio said:


> Would love to see this in December.  Has Disney said when it is going to end?


By this, I'm assuming A Galactic Spectacular show? No they haven't. I don't see it ending anytime soon since they just built 2 towers for the projectors and it is very popular


----------



## Belleandtinker

Any update on possible October fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

Belleandtinker said:


> Any update on possible October fireworks?


Last update,  that included October first,  was last week.  I'm expecting the next update in 2 weeks if the trend continues


----------



## BlueLion

I think this has now already been confirmed, but letting everyone know we were able to sign up for Jedi Training this morning first thing at Early Morning Magic today. It didn't seem crowded at all, only saw one other family headed over, though I forget now if the first available show was 10:10 or 10:40. We were doing a later one, in fact I'm waiting with my son now for the next show. Then on to Launch Bay and the dessert party. Woo-hoo!


----------



## yulilin3

BlueLion said:


> I think this has now already been confirmed, but letting everyone know we were able to sign up for Jedi Training this morning first thing at Early Morning Magic today. It didn't seem crowded at all, only saw one other family headed over, though I forget now if the first available show was 10:10 or 10:40. We were doing a later one, in fact I'm waiting with my son now for the next show. Then on to Launch Bay and the dessert party. Woo-hoo!


Thanks,  have an awesome time


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone in Hollywood CA or visiting might have a Cantina to go to
http://scumandvillainycantina.com/


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone in Hollywood CA or visiting might have a Cantina to go to
> http://scumandvillainycantina.com/


now every time I get a notice that @yulilin3 posts I jump back here hoping it is news about the dessert party lol

I keep hoping they will have worked out the kinks and will open the schedule wide open for the remainder of the year lol


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> now every time I get a notice that @yulilin3 posts I jump back here hoping it is news about the dessert party lol
> 
> I keep hoping they will have worked out the kinks and will open the schedule wide open for the remainder of the year lol


that would be nice wouldn't it? It's been like this since December, next update should come in a week or two, fingers crossed


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> that would be nice wouldn't it? It's been like this since December, next update should come in a week or two, fingers crossed


for october though, lol.  I need december. bring it on, Disney.  WE WANT YOU TO TAKE (more of) OUR MONEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cynergy

In the home stretch, we leave for WDW a week from tomorrow and are at HS on Sat 9/27. For JTA which line do we need to be in to fight Vader? DD6 likes Rebels, but would probably be heartbroken if she got the 7th Sister.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynergy said:


> In the home stretch, we leave for WDW a week from tomorrow and are at HS on Sat 9/27. For JTA which line do we need to be in to fight Vader? DD6 likes Rebels, but would probably be heartbroken if she got the 7th Sister.


I haven't paid attention to JT lately, but about 2 months ago. The kids lined up on the right were fighting Vader. So at the Indy store facing the direction you are walking towards (ST) the kids on the right fight Vader. Not sure if they have changed how kids line up. Hopefully someone who has done it recently can  help


----------



## BlueLion

Cynergy said:


> In the home stretch, we leave for WDW a week from tomorrow and are at HS on Sat 9/27. For JTA which line do we need to be in to fight Vader? DD6 likes Rebels, but would probably be heartbroken if she got the 7th Sister.


We just did it last night and it was the line closer to the rope and lake that fought Vader. Closer to the wall fought seventh sister.


----------



## yulilin3

BlueLion said:


> We just did it last night and it was the line closer to the rope and lake that fought Vader. Closer to the wall fought seventh sister.


so walking over to ST the line on the right is Vader? just wanting to make sure they haven't changed it


----------



## Cynergy

BlueLion said:


> We just did it last night and it was the line closer to the rope and lake that fought Vader. Closer to the wall fought seventh sister.





yulilin3 said:


> so walking over to ST the line on the right is Vader? just wanting to make sure they haven't changed it



Thanks, I'll add a note to my touring plan that we need to keep to the rope/lake side which should be the line on the right.


----------



## yulilin3

New lightsaber experience coming "soon"?
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...-deflect-lasers-disneyland-walt-disney-world/


----------



## ksinniger

Cynergy said:


> we leave for WDW a week from tomorrow and are at HS on Sat 9/27



We leave the day after tomorrow, but will be at HS on the same day!  We'll be trying for one of the JT in the 2 o'clock hour, and doing the dessert party that night.


----------



## yulilin3

Time for question number 4


“So this is how liberty dies…with thunderous applause” Padme Amidala

4) What character, that only appears for 5 seconds in the movie Star Wars Phantom Menace, became a popular, meetable character during Star Wars Weekends?


----------



## BDFmom

Boba Fett


----------



## yulilin3

BDFmom said:


> Boba Fett


Nope


----------



## BDFmom

yulilin3 said:


> Nope


 I allowed to try again?

Greedo


----------



## yulilin3

BDFmom said:


> I allowed to try again?
> 
> Greedo


No, you can try again


----------



## BlueLion

yulilin3 said:


> so walking over to ST the line on the right is Vader? just wanting to make sure they haven't changed it


Yep, Vader group was the line on the right for the walk over.


----------



## Victoriasmom98

trivia   answer (I totally don't know)

*Qui-Gon Jinn*


----------



## yulilin3

Victoriasmom98 said:


> trivia   answer (I totally don't know)
> 
> *Qui-Gon Jinn*


No,  that would've been awesome to net Qui Gon.
Remember when answering to quote the question post


----------



## Cynergy

ksinniger said:


> We leave the day after tomorrow, but will be at HS on the same day!  We'll be trying for one of the JT in the 2 o'clock hour, and doing the dessert party that night.



We plan on doing an early JTA. We will be at the dessert party. My avatar is a tattoo on my right calf, so if you see it feel free to say hi.


----------



## BDFmom

My las


yulilin3 said:


> Time for question number 4
> 
> 
> “So this is how liberty dies…with thunderous applause” Padme Amidala
> 
> 4) What character, that only appears for 5 seconds in the movie Star Wars Phantom Menace, became a popular, meetable character during Star Wars Weekends?


My last try.....

Chopper


----------



## yulilin3

BDFmom said:


> My las
> 
> My last try.....
> 
> Chopper


No, the character is from Phantom Menace


----------



## Cynergy

yulilin3 said:


> 4) What character, that only appears for 5 seconds in the movie Star Wars Phantom Menace, became a popular, meetable character during Star Wars Weekends?



Aurra Sing


----------



## aebeauregard

yulilin3 said:


> Time for question number 4
> 
> 
> “So this is how liberty dies…with thunderous applause” Padme Amidala
> 
> 4) What character, that only appears for 5 seconds in the movie Star Wars Phantom Menace, became a popular, meetable character during Star Wars Weekends?


Aurra Sing


----------



## yulilin3

Cynergy said:


> Aurra Sing


Correct, you have 2 points now!!
Here she is in the movie




And here she is when we met her, she became one of my favorite characters


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

How early would you suggest staking out a spot for the stage show? My son has recently become obsessed with R2D2 and I just saw that he is in the show. So I'd really love to get a front row view for him or close to it. 
Could I get there around Noon for the 12:30 show or would it already be packed because of the Storm Trooper March at Noon? 
I had plans to catch the 11:20 Disney Junior show then grab the stroller and head that way right after but not sure if that's enough time.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> How early would you suggest staking out a spot for the stage show? My son has recently become obsessed with R2D2 and I just saw that he is in the show. So I'd really love to get a front row view for him or close to it.
> Could I get there around Noon for the 12:30 show or would it already be packed because of the Storm Trooper March at Noon?
> I had plans to catch the 11:20 Disney Junior show then grab the stroller and head that way right after but not sure if that's enough time.


people usually stay over from the march. Not sure if you'll have enough time from Disney Jr. to make it. The good news is that they show it a couple of times a day.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> people usually stay over from the march. Not sure if you'll have enough time from Disney Jr. to make it. The good news is that they show it a couple of times a day.


That's what I was afraid of once I saw the March was just before the show. How early before the March do you think I'd need to get there for front row? 
I may catch the 4:30 instead but that also has a March just beforehand so same time line should apply.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> That's what I was afraid of once I saw the March was just before the show. How early before the March do you think I'd need to get there for front row?
> I may catch the 4:30 instead but that also has a March just beforehand so same time line should apply.


15 minutes before should be fine


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> 15 minutes before should be fine


Thanks so much! With all the shows timing everything is much more complicated at HS than other parks trying to balance for everyone in our family.


----------



## chapie1968

We can't really justify almost $300 for dessert.  We aren't big character photo people as our kids are now older teens.

We are still considering it, but if we don't do the desert party where are the best viewing areas for the Star Wars Firework show


----------



## yulilin3

chapie1968 said:


> We can't really justify almost $300 for dessert.  We aren't big character photo people as our kids are now older teens.
> 
> We are still considering it, but if we don't do the desert party where are the best viewing areas for the Star Wars Firework show


Just a heads up, you don't need to do the dessert party to meet Chewbacca and Kylo Ren, they are available for meeting at Launch Bay all day.
The best spot will be along the taped walkway that goes from Launch Bay to the Hyperion Theater. Anywhere in front of Center Stage and towards the center and right.Try and be in front of the 2 projection towers as you need to see the entire Chinese theater and the screens on both sides to get the best views. Page one has an article by Josh that shows pics of the best area.


----------



## yulilin3

Trivia question 5. Remember to reply to this post with the correct answer to get a point

“That’s not how the Force works!” Han Solo

5)  Symphony in the Stars has had many changes throughout its run at Disney’s MGM/Hollywood Studios but, when was the first time this fireworks show was performed in the park? (Date and event please)


----------



## TraceyL

_*Symphony in the Stars*_, held its original debut during the "Last Tour to Endor" event in 2010.


yulilin3 said:


> Trivia question 5. Remember to reply to this post with the correct answer to get a point
> 
> “That’s not how the Force works!” Han Solo
> 
> 5)  Symphony in the Stars has had many changes throughout its run at Disney’s MGM/Hollywood Studios but, when was the first time this fireworks show was performed in the park? (Date and event please)



Star Tours Galactic Party" on May 19, 2011
Star Tours Galactic Party" on May 19, 2011


----------



## yulilin3

TraceyL said:


> _*Symphony in the Stars*_, held its original debut during the "Last Tour to Endor" event in 2010.
> 
> 
> Star Tours Galactic Party" on May 19, 2011
> Star Tours Galactic Party" on May 19, 2011


 copy/paste wiki 
what was the actual date?


----------



## TraceyL

yulilin3 said:


> copy/paste wiki
> what was the actual date?



Aug 14 my wedding anniversary


----------



## yulilin3

TraceyL said:


> Aug 14 my wedding anniversary


Yay!! you now have a total of 2 points, you are tied with @Cynergy

Here's the video of that very first, Star Wars a Symphony in the Stars from Last Tour to Endor Event


----------



## kathyfog

Sorry. I know this has been asked but I can't find it. Which spots at Jedi training is for darth Vader?  Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

kathyfog said:


> Sorry. I know this has been asked but I can't find it. Which spots at Jedi training is for darth Vader?  Thanks


the line closest to the lake is Vader, so, as you are walking toward JT the line on your right is Vader and the line on the left is Seventh Sister


----------



## yulilin3

2 questions left from our week of thread anniversary celebration. So far we have @beesly with one point and both, @Cynergy  and @TraceyL  with 2 points


”This is a new day…a new beginning” Ahsoka Tano

6) Downtown Disney, along with many stores around the country, hosted a special merchandise release event to promote Star Wars The Force Awakens in September of 2015. What was this event called?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> 2 questions left from our week of thread anniversary celebration. So far we have @beesly with one point and both, @Cynergy  and @TraceyL  with 2 points
> 
> 
> ”This is a new day…a new beginning” Ahsoka Tano
> 
> 6) Downtown Disney, along with many stores around the country, hosted a special merchandise release event to promote Star Wars The Force Awakens in September of 2015. What was this event called?


SW Force Friday on September 4

*This way you won't have a tie!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> SW Force Friday on September 4
> 
> *This way you won't have a tie!


correct. Now we have a 3 way tie 
Some pics from the merchandise event last year




they fed us and got us sugared up for midnight




they revealed SW window displays


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if you guys saw this, finally some demolition on Streets of America


----------



## nemofans

yulilin3 said:


> the line closest to the lake is Vader, so, as you are walking toward JT the line on your right is Vader and the line on the left is Seventh Sister


Is this for who the kids want to battle during JTA or for something else?


----------



## yulilin3

nemofans said:


> Is this for who the kids want to battle during JTA or for something else?


For Jedi Training (JT)


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Back home - doing a mountain of laundry!! The dessert party was a highlight of an awesome trip.  )  The entire Star Wars experience was great - can't wait to see what they do with Star Wars land.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Back home - doing a mountain of laundry!! The dessert party was a highlight of an awesome trip.  )  The entire Star Wars experience was great - can't wait to see what they do with Star Wars land.


Yay,  so happy you had an awesome time,  not happy about the laundry


----------



## Belle915

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Back home - doing a mountain of laundry!! The dessert party was a highlight of an awesome trip.  )  The entire Star Wars experience was great - can't wait to see what they do with Star Wars land.



Glad to hear the dessert party was great! We are doing it for the first time next month I can't wait!! about how many people attended the party you were at?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Belle915 said:


> Glad to hear the dessert party was great! We are doing it for the first time next month I can't wait!! about how many people attended the party you were at?


175


----------



## BlueLion

kathyfog said:


> Sorry. I know this has been asked but I can't find it. Which spots at Jedi training is for darth Vader?  Thanks



Thought this visual would be helpful for those who are unfamiliar with the entire setup, as I was going into it. There are two lines of blue circles that the kids sit on, one near the wall and one nearer the rope. As of Wednesday this week, the line nearer the rope fought Darth Vader.


----------



## Delilah1310

hi all. I have read recently that Kylo Ren is not quite the popular meet and greet these days.
my kiddo certainly would like to meet him, though.
Do you know if there are plans to discontinue this meet and greet and if so, who might replace him?

thanking in advance!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> hi all. I have read recently that Kylo Ren is not quite the popular meet and greet these days.
> my kiddo certainly would like to meet him, though.
> Do you know if there are plans to discontinue this meet and greet and if so, who might replace him?
> 
> thanking in advance!


No plans of replacing him,  he is not as popular as chewie but can be as long as 30 to 40 minutes around mid day


----------



## Delilah1310

thank @yulilin3! 
We were in DL last November and met Darth Vader with just a 5 minute wait late in the evening ... the Chewie line was still super long - guess people just like the good guys more. 

Do you have any plans to get out to DL in California? 
I think you would LOVE the Hyperspace Mountain - it's very well done!


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> thank @yulilin3!
> We were in DL last November and met Darth Vader with just a 5 minute wait late in the evening ... the Chewie line was still super long - guess people just like the good guys more.
> 
> Do you have any plans to get out to DL in California?
> I think you would LOVE the Hyperspace Mountain - it's very well done!


That's my dream,  to go to DL. Not in the cards for me for now


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I wish the meet and greet was with Darth Vader instead, only because my kids like him better and I've heard meeting kylo ren can be intense!


----------



## karly05

I've had no luck searching (and probably haven't done enough), but...

On Star Tours these days, is the first destination still always Jakku, or have they gone back to mixing it up? (Hoth is still my favorite.)


----------



## yulilin3

karly05 said:


> I've had no luck searching (and probably haven't done enough), but...
> 
> On Star Tours these days, is the first destination still always Jakku, or have they gone back to mixing it up? (Hoth is still my favorite.)


Still Jakku with the hologram still being BB8...I also wish they would put them in the rotation


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I wish the meet and greet was with Darth Vader instead, only because my kids like him better and I've heard meeting kylo ren can be intense!


I wish they would just build a third meet and greet room and we can have all 3


----------



## karly05

yulilin3 said:


> Still Jakku with the hologram still being BB8...I also wish they would put them in the rotation



Man, I thought that was only supposed to be for a few months! Well, I'm not back to WDW till next February, so hopefully they'll be back to the rotation by then. Thanks!


----------



## nemofans

BlueLion said:


> Thought this visual would be helpful for those who are unfamiliar with the entire setup, as I was going into it. There are two lines of blue circles that the kids sit on, one near the wall and one nearer the rope. As of Wednesday this week, the line nearer the rope fought Darth Vader.



Thank you!  This was perfect!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, here's the last question of our week long 1 year celebration...remember to reply to this post to get your points

“Do or do not, there is no try” Master Yoda

7) During the D23 announcement, in August of 2015, Imagineers said that there will be how many new attractions in Star Wars Land? And what will they be about?


----------



## Delilah1310

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I wish the meet and greet was with Darth Vader instead, only because my kids like him better and I've heard meeting kylo ren can be intense!



Darth Vader was plenty intense, believe me ... I'm standing like a good foot away from him ... just because!
We wanted to get a pic of him using the choke hold on hubby or kiddo, but the PhotoPass person said we couldn't do that.
It was all serious business with Vader!!


----------



## Cynergy

yulilin3 said:


> 7) During the D23 announcement, in August of 2015, Imagineers said that there will be how many new attractions in Star Wars Land? And what will they be about?



2 attractions, 1 will let you pilot the Millennium Falcon the other will be a dark ride putting the riders in the middle of a battle between the Resistance and the First Order.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynergy said:


> 2 attractions, 1 will let you pilot the Millennium Falcon the other will be a dark ride putting the riders in the middle of a battle between the Resistance and the First Order.


And we have a winner!!!
PM me you address and name so I can send you the Star Wars goodies this coming week. Thanks for playing

Here are some pics of the concept art and images for the 2 new attractions


----------



## roselark

I have been reading reports about how crowded the dessert parties have been recently. Is this just because they added spots in August? Any idea what the capacity will be in September?


----------



## BlueLion

I still need to type up a more complete review, but our party on August 17th did feel very crowded. We didn't get in until about 8:15 and it felt packed, with no tables available. From the posts here, it sounded like capacity was raised briefly, then lowered again for dates after August, so hopefully that will help some.


----------



## vettegirl

Are the dessert parties next month going to be inside or outside?


----------



## MinnieMSue

vettegirl said:


> Are the dessert parties next month going to be inside or outside?



Mine for Oct 1 says inside


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DS11 and I attended the party on 8/12, and a party of 6 of us attended the one on 8/19. The main party area that's roped off was very congested -- I included this in my survey feedback to WDW.

However, thanks to @yulilin3 and others on this thread, we felt quite well prepared. We staked out tables right up the stairs where the Jawas hang out and trade. Then we went downstairs to refill on drinks and desserts -- all very close. Plus, trading with Jawas and watching them interact with everyone was like dinner entertainment!! 

I do think there were too many people packed in there.

*SOME CHANGES FROM 8/12 to 8/19:*

--> FYI, on 8/19 they changed the time they brought partygoers out to the reserved fireworks section from 9:15 to 9:05. When I heard that, we headed out at 8:50 instead of 9:00. Payed off -- we got that prime spot.

--> If you faced the stage during the show, the far right portion of the reserved section had a walkway immediately to its right on 8/12. On 8/19, NOT THE CASE. Before the show they let people flood that whole area. Significantly worsened the view from especially the far right portion of the reserved section. We were pretty ok from our spot, but I'd say even more important to get out there EARLY if they keep that up. Bad change in our view.


----------



## BlueLion

Okay, here are my thoughts on the dessert party from 8/17. I attended with my husband, 9 yo son and 2.5 yo son.

This closed out our DHS day - we started with EMM (loved it), took an afternoon break, then came back for Jedi Training, meeting Kylo Ren and Chewie, and the party. I'd say the party worked out okay for us - not bad, but I think it could have been better. For one, we got there right at the scheduled check-in time of 8:15. I knew we could check in at 8:00, but we were delayed a few minutes from meeting Chewie and then a pit stop for the 2 yo. 

The party area was already very crowded, with no tables available. Luckily, my husband snagged a bench off to the side, right next to the bar - convenient for my husband and me. Unfortunately, it just wasn't a great setup for smaller kids, with only the limited high tables and a couple benches around. The outdoor area with tables and seating did seem very pleasant when we walked through, with a cool AC breeze, but we didn't make it that far after getting food and drinks. It felt like I was attending a cocktail party with a toddler - which I guess I was. Holding a plate and drink can be tricky enough when it's just me, but with kids in tow, forget about it. I also felt like we were behind schedule here, as the CM at check-in said we'd all walk over around 8:55, which seemed so early. I was planning on heading out just before the crowd to grab the stroller and get a good spot. But then the party area cleared out, so I thought we'd missed it, and we rushed over. Turns out we were some of the first ones there, so apparently party-goers got their food and drink then dispersed through Launch Bay after ~20-30 minutes. 

As for the food - my husband and I ended up eating more of the savory foods than desserts. The flatbread and dips were quite good. We all loved the nutella. 9 yo ate more of the desserts and seemed to like most of it - he gave the bread pudding a thumbs down, but not sure he's a bread pudding person. Husband enjoyed the cocktails and got his money's worth there. He especially loved when the awesome bartender made him a full-size to-go drink in one of the coffee cups. I felt like I barely had time to enjoy the drinks, but did try a couple. We both preferred the citrus drink to the one with rum.

Once we got to the viewing area, the first CM by the entry directed us to the front section with our stroller. There was one other stroller family there as well. Then a 2nd CM came up from the front and was suggesting we move the strollers as it was for wheelchairs. We let her know the other CM had just sent us here and she seemed mildly irritated, but let us stay. Wheelchairs and their companions (who stood) filled in the right end of the front section, while lots of kids and families filled in the left end, and everyone in this area stayed seated the whole time. I actually would have preferred to stand, but was kinda stuck by the time the show started, and was making sure my 2 yo was okay in his stroller anyway. I had a bunch of extra glow bracelets from an Amazon lightning deal where I got a lifetime supply, so passed them out to all the kids around us and those were fun. (Side note: the Jawas weren't interested in them.) I appreciated the waters outside, as others have also mentioned. And, of course, the show itself was amazing. 

My takeaway: the party was worth it for us and I don't regret it, but not sure I'd do something like this again with a 2 yo. I think it'd be great for two adults, or maybe with older kids. We were lucky cost-wise with one kid and one "infant," so that helped maximize the value for us. It was definitely great not to sit outside for an hour or more beforehand, and instead get some food, drinks and dessert. It just felt a little rushed and chaotic to me, but I think that was due more to the little kid than anything else. Happy to answer any questions if I can!


----------



## areno79

BlueLion said:


> Okay, here are my thoughts on the dessert party from 8/17. I attended with my husband, 9 yo son and 2.5 yo son.
> 
> This closed out our DHS day - we started with EMM (loved it), took an afternoon break, then came back for Jedi Training, meeting Kylo Ren and Chewie, and the party. I'd say the party worked out okay for us - not bad, but I think it could have been better. For one, we got there right at the scheduled check-in time of 8:15. I knew we could check in at 8:00, but we were delayed a few minutes from meeting Chewie and then a pit stop for the 2 yo.
> 
> The party area was already very crowded, with no tables available. Luckily, my husband snagged a bench off to the side, right next to the bar - convenient for my husband and me. Unfortunately, it just wasn't a great setup for smaller kids, with only the limited high tables and a couple benches around. The outdoor area with tables and seating did seem very pleasant when we walked through, with a cool AC breeze, but we didn't make it that far after getting food and drinks. It felt like I was attending a cocktail party with a toddler - which I guess I was. Holding a plate and drink can be tricky enough when it's just me, but with kids in tow, forget about it. I also felt like we were behind schedule here, as the CM at check-in said we'd all walk over around 8:55, which seemed so early. I was planning on heading out just before the crowd to grab the stroller and get a good spot. But then the party area cleared out, so I thought we'd missed it, and we rushed over. Turns out we were some of the first ones there, so apparently party-goers got their food and drink then dispersed through Launch Bay after ~20-30 minutes.
> 
> As for the food - my husband and I ended up eating more of the savory foods than desserts. The flatbread and dips were quite good. We all loved the nutella. 9 yo ate more of the desserts and seemed to like most of it - he gave the bread pudding a thumbs down, but not sure he's a bread pudding person. Husband enjoyed the cocktails and got his money's worth there. He especially loved when the awesome bartender made him a full-size to-go drink in one of the coffee cups. I felt like I barely had time to enjoy the drinks, but did try a couple. We both preferred the citrus drink to the one with rum.
> 
> Once we got to the viewing area, the first CM by the entry directed us to the front section with our stroller. There was one other stroller family there as well. Then a 2nd CM came up from the front and was suggesting we move the strollers as it was for wheelchairs. We let her know the other CM had just sent us here and she seemed mildly irritated, but let us stay. Wheelchairs and their companions (who stood) filled in the right end of the front section, while lots of kids and families filled in the left end, and everyone in this area stayed seated the whole time. I actually would have preferred to stand, but was kinda stuck by the time the show started, and was making sure my 2 yo was okay in his stroller anyway. I had a bunch of extra glow bracelets from an Amazon lightning deal where I got a lifetime supply, so passed them out to all the kids around us and those were fun. (Side note: the Jawas weren't interested in them.) I appreciated the waters outside, as others have also mentioned. And, of course, the show itself was amazing.
> 
> My takeaway: the party was worth it for us and I don't regret it, but not sure I'd do something like this again with a 2 yo. I think it'd be great for two adults, or maybe with older kids. We were lucky cost-wise with one kid and one "infant," so that helped maximize the value for us. It was definitely great not to sit outside for an hour or more beforehand, and instead get some food, drinks and dessert. It just felt a little rushed and chaotic to me, but I think that was due more to the little kid than anything else. Happy to answer any questions if I can!



Thanks for posting your review! I was on the fence about it, but it looks like something DH and I would enjoy since it's just the two of us.


----------



## yulilin3

vettegirl said:


> Are the dessert parties next month going to be inside or outside?


The dessert parties are all inside now. You go to Launch Bay for the eating portion of it and then they escort you out to the viewing area 25 minutes before the show


----------



## yulilin3

roselark said:


> I have been reading reports about how crowded the dessert parties have been recently. Is this just because they added spots in August? Any idea what the capacity will be in September?


They are still trying to figure out the magic number. It fluctuates between 150 to 175. Remember that you don't have to stay in the roped off area at Launch Bay, they have tables in the cantina and also outside. Also there are benches in the game room


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> DS11 and I attended the party on 8/12, and a party of 6 of us attended the one on 8/19. The main party area that's roped off was very congested -- I included this in my survey feedback to WDW.
> 
> However, thanks to @yulilin3 and others on this thread, we felt quite well prepared. We staked out tables right up the stairs where the Jawas hang out and trade. Then we went downstairs to refill on drinks and desserts -- all very close. Plus, trading with Jawas and watching them interact with everyone was like dinner entertainment!!
> 
> I do think there were too many people packed in there.
> 
> *SOME CHANGES FROM 8/12 to 8/19:*
> 
> --> FYI, on 8/19 they changed the time they brought partygoers out to the reserved fireworks section from 9:15 to 9:05. When I heard that, we headed out at 8:50 instead of 9:00. Payed off -- we got that prime spot.
> 
> --> If you faced the stage during the show, the far right portion of the reserved section had a walkway immediately to its right on 8/12. On 8/19, NOT THE CASE. Before the show they let people flood that whole area. Significantly worsened the view from especially the far right portion of the reserved section. We were pretty ok from our spot, but I'd say even more important to get out there EARLY if they keep that up. Bad change in our view.


They are playing the walkway on the right by ear, day to day. Some days it stays a walkway, some days they open it up last minute.  Is it ok if I link your review to the first post


BlueLion said:


> Okay, here are my thoughts on the dessert party from 8/17. I attended with my husband, 9 yo son and 2.5 yo son.
> 
> This closed out our DHS day - we started with EMM (loved it), took an afternoon break, then came back for Jedi Training, meeting Kylo Ren and Chewie, and the party. I'd say the party worked out okay for us - not bad, but I think it could have been better. For one, we got there right at the scheduled check-in time of 8:15. I knew we could check in at 8:00, but we were delayed a few minutes from meeting Chewie and then a pit stop for the 2 yo.
> 
> The party area was already very crowded, with no tables available. Luckily, my husband snagged a bench off to the side, right next to the bar - convenient for my husband and me. Unfortunately, it just wasn't a great setup for smaller kids, with only the limited high tables and a couple benches around. The outdoor area with tables and seating did seem very pleasant when we walked through, with a cool AC breeze, but we didn't make it that far after getting food and drinks. It felt like I was attending a cocktail party with a toddler - which I guess I was. Holding a plate and drink can be tricky enough when it's just me, but with kids in tow, forget about it. I also felt like we were behind schedule here, as the CM at check-in said we'd all walk over around 8:55, which seemed so early. I was planning on heading out just before the crowd to grab the stroller and get a good spot. But then the party area cleared out, so I thought we'd missed it, and we rushed over. Turns out we were some of the first ones there, so apparently party-goers got their food and drink then dispersed through Launch Bay after ~20-30 minutes.
> 
> As for the food - my husband and I ended up eating more of the savory foods than desserts. The flatbread and dips were quite good. We all loved the nutella. 9 yo ate more of the desserts and seemed to like most of it - he gave the bread pudding a thumbs down, but not sure he's a bread pudding person. Husband enjoyed the cocktails and got his money's worth there. He especially loved when the awesome bartender made him a full-size to-go drink in one of the coffee cups. I felt like I barely had time to enjoy the drinks, but did try a couple. We both preferred the citrus drink to the one with rum.
> 
> Once we got to the viewing area, the first CM by the entry directed us to the front section with our stroller. There was one other stroller family there as well. Then a 2nd CM came up from the front and was suggesting we move the strollers as it was for wheelchairs. We let her know the other CM had just sent us here and she seemed mildly irritated, but let us stay. Wheelchairs and their companions (who stood) filled in the right end of the front section, while lots of kids and families filled in the left end, and everyone in this area stayed seated the whole time. I actually would have preferred to stand, but was kinda stuck by the time the show started, and was making sure my 2 yo was okay in his stroller anyway. I had a bunch of extra glow bracelets from an Amazon lightning deal where I got a lifetime supply, so passed them out to all the kids around us and those were fun. (Side note: the Jawas weren't interested in them.) I appreciated the waters outside, as others have also mentioned. And, of course, the show itself was amazing.
> 
> My takeaway: the party was worth it for us and I don't regret it, but not sure I'd do something like this again with a 2 yo. I think it'd be great for two adults, or maybe with older kids. We were lucky cost-wise with one kid and one "infant," so that helped maximize the value for us. It was definitely great not to sit outside for an hour or more beforehand, and instead get some food, drinks and dessert. It just felt a little rushed and chaotic to me, but I think that was due more to the little kid than anything else. Happy to answer any questions if I can!


Thanks for the review, can I link it to the first post? I think that it would be great for them to use the game room as party of the dessert party set up. It's usually empty at night...maybe they will figure something out


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> They are playing the walkway on the right by ear, day to day. Some days it stays a walkway, some days they open it up last minute.  Is it ok if I link your review to the first post



Absolutely! 

I was guessing that... was telling DH that they were likely experimenting to see what worked best. I MUCH PREFERRED the walkway being there from the perspective of the reserved viewing area!! I hope I get another survey to fill out...


----------



## yulilin3

Well completely unrelated and I feel terrible that I don't remember  the name of the poster that wanted to know but,  my son is doing Frog Choir tomorrow at Islands is adventure


----------



## BlueLion

areno79 said:


> Thanks for posting your review! I was on the fence about it, but it looks like something DH and I would enjoy since it's just the two of us.


Great, yes! I think it'll be good for you if the basic premise is appealing.


----------



## BlueLion

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the review, can I link it to the first post? I think that it would be great for them to use the game room as party of the dessert party set up. It's usually empty at night...maybe they will figure something out



Sure! Yes, that would be good, perhaps with some tables/chairs that would be a little easier for kids and others who could use more of a seat. I'll be sure to include my feedback when I get my survey.


----------



## berlykim22

yulilin3 said:


> the line closest to the lake is Vader, so, as you are walking toward JT the line on your right is Vader and the line on the left is Seventh Sister



So this will be our first time for Jedi Training, so I just read this, so guess just clarifying, there are 2 lines to wait on to sign up?
I saw youtube videos but just thought it was luck of draw, I know my boys would rather bather Vader.

Thanks, always great tips here I wouldn't even realize.
Kim


----------



## yulilin3

berlykim22 said:


> So this will be our first time for Jedi Training, so I just read this, so guess just clarifying, there are 2 lines to wait on to sign up?
> I saw youtube videos but just thought it was luck of draw, I know my boys would rather bather Vader.
> 
> Thanks, always great tips here I wouldn't even realize.
> Kim


no, there's one line to sign up but then when you go back at your designated show time there will be 2 lines for kids to stand on. These 2 lines are the ones that separate. one going to fight Vader and the other the Seventh Sister. Someone posted a couple of pages back a picture of the line set up.


----------



## berlykim22

yulilin3 said:


> no, there's one line to sign up but then when you go back at your designated show time there will be 2 lines for kids to stand on. These 2 lines are the ones that separate. one going to fight Vader and the other the Seventh Sister. Someone posted a couple of pages back a picture of the line set up.



oh great, thanks so much, I will got back through posts now, thanks again


----------



## Candycane83

BlueLion said:


> Okay, here are my thoughts on the dessert party from 8/17. I attended with my husband, 9 yo son and 2.5 yo son.
> 
> This closed out our DHS day - we started with EMM (loved it), took an afternoon break, then came back for Jedi Training, meeting Kylo Ren and Chewie, and the party. I'd say the party worked out okay for us - not bad, but I think it could have been better. For one, we got there right at the scheduled check-in time of 8:15. I knew we could check in at 8:00, but we were delayed a few minutes from meeting Chewie and then a pit stop for the 2 yo.
> 
> The party area was already very crowded, with no tables available. Luckily, my husband snagged a bench off to the side, right next to the bar - convenient for my husband and me. Unfortunately, it just wasn't a great setup for smaller kids, with only the limited high tables and a couple benches around. The outdoor area with tables and seating did seem very pleasant when we walked through, with a cool AC breeze, but we didn't make it that far after getting food and drinks. It felt like I was attending a cocktail party with a toddler - which I guess I was. Holding a plate and drink can be tricky enough when it's just me, but with kids in tow, forget about it. I also felt like we were behind schedule here, as the CM at check-in said we'd all walk over around 8:55, which seemed so early. I was planning on heading out just before the crowd to grab the stroller and get a good spot. But then the party area cleared out, so I thought we'd missed it, and we rushed over. Turns out we were some of the first ones there, so apparently party-goers got their food and drink then dispersed through Launch Bay after ~20-30 minutes.
> 
> As for the food - my husband and I ended up eating more of the savory foods than desserts. The flatbread and dips were quite good. We all loved the nutella. 9 yo ate more of the desserts and seemed to like most of it - he gave the bread pudding a thumbs down, but not sure he's a bread pudding person. Husband enjoyed the cocktails and got his money's worth there. He especially loved when the awesome bartender made him a full-size to-go drink in one of the coffee cups. I felt like I barely had time to enjoy the drinks, but did try a couple. We both preferred the citrus drink to the one with rum.
> 
> Once we got to the viewing area, the first CM by the entry directed us to the front section with our stroller. There was one other stroller family there as well. Then a 2nd CM came up from the front and was suggesting we move the strollers as it was for wheelchairs. We let her know the other CM had just sent us here and she seemed mildly irritated, but let us stay. Wheelchairs and their companions (who stood) filled in the right end of the front section, while lots of kids and families filled in the left end, and everyone in this area stayed seated the whole time. I actually would have preferred to stand, but was kinda stuck by the time the show started, and was making sure my 2 yo was okay in his stroller anyway. I had a bunch of extra glow bracelets from an Amazon lightning deal where I got a lifetime supply, so passed them out to all the kids around us and those were fun. (Side note: the Jawas weren't interested in them.) I appreciated the waters outside, as others have also mentioned. And, of course, the show itself was amazing.
> 
> My takeaway: the party was worth it for us and I don't regret it, but not sure I'd do something like this again with a 2 yo. I think it'd be great for two adults, or maybe with older kids. We were lucky cost-wise with one kid and one "infant," so that helped maximize the value for us. It was definitely great not to sit outside for an hour or more beforehand, and instead get some food, drinks and dessert. It just felt a little rushed and chaotic to me, but I think that was due more to the little kid than anything else. Happy to answer any questions if I can!




Great review! Thanks for all the information! I am seriously considering this BECAUSE I have a 2 year old and do not want to wait an hour an d a half outside for a good spot. But your review does bring up the issues of how there's no seating and feeling rushed/ chaotic... Have to consider those too. how did you handle the stroller situation? I guess he sat in his stroller in front and you were behind him? I'm a little worried about how to handle this and was thinking of just carrying him?


----------



## BlueLion

Candycane83 said:


> Great review! Thanks for all the information! I am seriously considering this BECAUSE I have a 2 year old and do not want to wait an hour an d a half outside for a good spot. But your review does bring up the issues of how there's no seating and feeling rushed/ chaotic... Have to consider those too. how did you handle the stroller situation? I guess he sat in his stroller in front and you were behind him? I'm a little worried about how to handle this and was thinking of just carrying him?


Yes, given the alternative this is not a bad option. I'd recommend giving yourself extra time and getting there at the earliest possible check in. Even having one of the tall tables would have helped for setting down plates and drinks. 

Outside, he did stay in the stroller and I was right next to him with my husband sitting behind. Husband could only see the highest projections but was okay with that (I wouldn't have been). The stroller helps for keeping them in one place beforehand, but holding him would definitely allow for a better view for you. It looked like there was empty space in the back part of the reserved area. I wonder if hanging back there with the stroller until it starts, then taking him out and holding him could work well. There might be enough room that you get some space right in front of you and can see okay.

Good luck, I think you can make it work if you really want to do it!


----------



## Ariel on Land

So to clarify, as I was reading some earlier posts, are they not changing up the "adventures" on Star Tours anymore?  Is it now the same one every time?


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel on Land said:


> So to clarify, as I was reading some earlier posts, are they not changing up the "adventures" on Star Tours anymore?  Is it now the same one every time?


Only the first destination and the hologram message are fixed , the beginning and ending are still random


----------



## Ariel on Land

Great, Thanks for clarifying!  I wanted to make sure it was worth the second ride!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, here's the last question of our week long 1 year celebration...remember to reply to this post to get your points
> 
> “Do or do not, there is no try” Master Yoda
> 
> 7) During the D23 announcement, in August of 2015, Imagineers said that there will be how many new attractions in Star Wars Land? And what will they be about?


I can go even farther and give you the imagineering code names for the attractions


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I can go even farther and give you the imagineering code names for the attractions


that would be nice, but the game is over so you get no points


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Only the first destination and the hologram message are fixed , the beginning and ending are still random


Any word on when they'll go back to it all being randomized? We ended up getting almost exactly the same experience the 5 times we rode this trip.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Any word on when they'll go back to it all being randomized? We ended up getting almost exactly the same experience the 5 times we rode this trip.


no clue. I doubt we will get a new scene from Rogue One (although how cool would it be to get the beach scene?) so maybe they re waiting a year? I really don't know. I miss Hoth and Kashyyyk, and Admiral Ackbar


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> no clue. I doubt we will get a new scene from Rogue One (although how cool would it be to get the beach scene?) so maybe they re waiting a year? I really don't know. *I miss Hoth and Kashyyyk, and Admiral Ackbar*


*So do we!!!!*


----------



## Iowamomof4

I imagine it'll be back to normal by the time we go after Thanksgiving. I haven't been to Disney since my first trip last September, so hopefully I'll get a chance to see the new scene! Unfortunately, with my slight motion sickness issues, I can only handle Star Tours once or twice/day.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

We're attending the desert party in mid-September and am hoping it isn't too crowded as some have said. We did the Frozen desert party a few years ago and I found it fairly delightful. I have yet to see these fireworks (on our last trip they weren't scheduled) so I'm quite excited. It's interesting that the desert portion is inside however there should be no distractions then during the fireworks and a perfect viewing spot. The force will be with us on that night.


----------



## yulilin3

Cinemaxwell said:


> We're attending the desert party in mid-September and am hoping it isn't too crowded as some have said. We did the Frozen desert party a few years ago and I found it fairly delightful. I have yet to see these fireworks (on our last trip they weren't scheduled) so I'm quite excited. It's interesting that the desert portion is inside however there should be no distractions then during the fireworks and a perfect viewing spot. The force will be with us on that night.


Have fun, just try and check in early (20 minutes before your party time) and you should be fine.


----------



## suswa

We are going next Tuesday the 30th which now appears to be sold out (there were still tickets last night when I checked). Someone mentioned the Jawa were out and trading but in a different area, earlier in the thread. Is this area easily accessible from the food drink area? We area really looking forward to this event!


----------



## LCoulter

I haven't been keeping up with this thread so I don't know if the Star Wars dessert party dates are continually extended.  Will they likely extend to November?  

For those that attended, are you packed like sardines in the viewing area?  Years ago we did the Anna and Elsa dessert party and it was nice because you had some elbow room.


----------



## yulilin3

suswa said:


> We are going next Tuesday the 30th which now appears to be sold out (there were still tickets last night when I checked). Someone mentioned the Jawa were out and trading but in a different area, earlier in the thread. Is this area easily accessible from the food drink area? We area really looking forward to this event!


The Jawas trade all day long, they are inside Launch Bay in the Cantina area. The area is right next to the dessert party area.



LCoulter said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this thread so I don't know if the Star Wars dessert party dates are continually extended.  Will they likely extend to November?
> 
> For those that attended, are you packed like sardines in the viewing area?  Years ago we did the Anna and Elsa dessert party and it was nice because you had some elbow room.


It should extend to November, right now the schedule is only out until Oct. 1st. The first page, post 4 has all the links to everyone's reviews


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Delilah1310 said:


> hi all. I have read recently that Kylo Ren is not quite the popular meet and greet these days.
> my kiddo certainly would like to meet him, though.
> Do you know if there are plans to discontinue this meet and greet and if so, who might replace him?
> 
> thanking in advance!


Kylo had a 10 minute wait both days we were at DHS.  We actually went through his line 3 times as a group and once each individually!  I though he was AWESOME.  So totally in character in a scary way. He may not be the best for little kids but for older kids and adults he was one of my favorite character interactions ever. I think people are missing out.  He threw my son's BB8 ears across the room and got totally in his face and mine.  I thought it was hilarious.  Here are 2 pics.  You can actually see that my son (14) is a bit stressed out.  He loved it too...


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

karly05 said:


> I've had no luck searching (and probably haven't done enough), but...
> 
> On Star Tours these days, is the first destination still always Jakku, or have they gone back to mixing it up? (Hoth is still my favorite.)


4 times all Jakku - we were bummed!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I wish they would just build a third meet and greet room and we can have all 3


me too - surely Star Wars land will have lots more to choose from.  can't wait!


----------



## dismom57

We are attending the party on 5/9, have only managed rainy day parties in January.  I am a little worried about the reports of crowding and extra space "upstairs" because we are a wheelchair party.  In the past there were short tables, and in fact lots of tables for everyone.  Can anyone comment on accessibility?  And changing crowd levels?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Ok...here are my SW Dessert Party reviews.  We attended on 8/10 as a party of 3 and on 8/15 as a party of 5.  Forgive me, I know this will be long!

We absolutely LOVED it on both nights.  For a Star Wars fan, this is a must do.  On the first night, we didn't get there until 8:15.  We had a couple right behind us get engaged! So magical.  We had no trouble getting a table but they did fill quickly. One they second night, we checkid in about 7:50 since they were out there but when we got inside they told us it wouldn;t open until 8:30. We wandered around and I was chatting to one of th efun CMs in the area and he told me - "don't tell them I said this, but they start letting people in at 8 pm." And they did.  I really think that they need to do normal height tables and chairs but I have no idea how to cram it into that space.  It gets tight fast  - but it isn't sardine tight - more like a crowded bar.  You do still have room to maneuver, but not a lot.  I only saw 3 wheelchair height tables available and on our second night, all three were taken and I saw a woman with a scooter eating at a regular table.  My 82 year old MIL and FIL were both in wheelchairs and I was glad they got the lower tables. The higher tables are a really tough height for little ones.  My MIL shared her table with a family with a little girl and their table was a much better height for this adorable girl who must have been about 3. I asked on both nights and we were at capacity (175) both nights.  For some reason the second night felt much more crowded.  I counted around 30 tables - so that is not nearly enough to accomodate everyone.  Spread some Disney love and share your table if you can. The longest line was for the bar.  Having only one bartender is just plain crazy.  With only about an hour inside, there is no way you should have to wait 10 mins for a drink.  Get multiple drinks on your trips through the line.  The drinks were too sweet for me so I asked for and received plain vodka on the first night.  On the second night, the bartender said he wasn't allowed to do that.  So, I asked for a drink with just a little mixer and he gave me basically vodka on the rocks with a splash.  He had a cup out for tips which surprised me.  We don't really carry cash so we weren't prepared for that.  On the first night, there was no tipping and the bartender seemed much nicer.  The variety of food offerings at this party is far and above the Wishes or Illuminations party.  So much to chose from - and so many different options and flavors.  Can I just say the bread pudding is delicious. If you are a serious bread pudding fan, go for the underbelly because there are a lot of toppings on that bad boy.  It is served with a delicious vanilla sauce and fresh whipped cream in addition to vanilla ice cream.  The frozen nutella was also a highlight - the raspberry sauce OH MY!! The cupcakes were a challenge to get out of their wrappers, but our cupcake loving son was in heaven.  (Our server at Be Our Guest told us Disney cupcakes are meant to be eaten with a spoon so there you go - the wrappers are not meant to come off!) Keep an eye on your food - they clear the tables in a serious way.  I think this is also because there isn't really enough space for everyone. The Storm Troopers were so much fun - they circulated through the party several times and posed for pics with people.  They were better about it the second night - so I am sure it depends on the cast member.  We loved trading withe the jawas but found them to be pickey.  My son was turned away with no trade twice. He is older so it didn't really matter but we saw little kids being turned away, too.  I gave a Star Wars ring to a little kid to trade and they even refused that.  They also refused plastic gems the second time we tried to trade with them. Maybe something shinier?? They are super cute though - such fun to watch.     We left for the viewing at 9 pm on the first night and arrived to find a small line already formed.  Another disboard family was right in front of us (hi guys - never did get your names).  We got the front right corner when they let us in.  The wheelchair area was left empty this night until the wheelchair guests arrived - there seemed to be many wheelchair guests on this night and  I didn't see them let any little ones into the area.  On the second night when my MIL and FIL were in wheelchairs, we arrived at the viewing area about 9:10 and they had already let a bunch of children into the area. I think there were less wheelchairs on this night. More and more poeple seem to be going out eary so keep this in mind if you are looking for a front spot.  The show itself is just awe-inspiring in person.  To me, there seem to be as many fireworks in this show as there are in Illuminations.  On both nights the walkway in front was kept open and the one to the right was filled.  Also, If you are going back to the Beach Club/Yacht Club, Swan/Dolphin or Boardwalk, either walk or get a taxi.  We waited for a boat for over an hour the first night

I really think this party is worth the expense - it worked out so well for us.  Yes, there are some things that need to be tweaked, but overall, I give it very high marks.  I will be filling out both surveys we received.  Can't wait to go again.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

dismom57 said:


> We are attending the party on 5/9, have only managed rainy day parties in January.  I am a little worried about the reports of crowding and extra space "upstairs" because we are a wheelchair party.  In the past there were short tables, and in fact lots of tables for everyone.  Can anyone comment on accessibility?  And changing crowd levels?



We were there with 2 people in wheelchairs.  Getting into the dessert party area was no problem as there is a ramp to the left just as you come in.  The area with the tables/food would be hard for the wheelchair guest to navigate by themselves.  We got there early to get one of the accessible tables ( I think there were just 3) and brought food and drinks to the table for them.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> 4 times all Jakku - we were bummed!


The Jakku and BB8 are stilled fixed, meaning there's no rotation with the other options in those 2 points of the ride. The rest remains random
Great review...another one for the review post on page 1? is that ok if I link?


----------



## yulilin3

dismom57 said:


> We are attending the party on 5/9, have only managed rainy day parties in January.  I am a little worried about the reports of crowding and extra space "upstairs" because we are a wheelchair party.  In the past there were short tables, and in fact lots of tables for everyone.  Can anyone comment on accessibility?  And changing crowd levels?


from the roped off dessert area there is one side with stairs and the other one with a ramp, so you will not have a problem. There are short tables reserved for people with wheelchairs


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> The Jakku and BB8 are stilled fixed, meaning there's no rotation with the other options in those 2 points of the ride. The rest remains random
> Great review...another one for the review post on page 1? is that ok if I link?



we saw the exact same story all 4 times - I am sure of it.  dh agrees - and he almost never does that!! 

thanks - yes feel free to link it.  )


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Chewie was an awesome meet & greet too.  so cuddly!


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Chewie was an awesome meet & greet too.  so cuddly!View attachment 189290


Great picture.


----------



## GaryDis

So at the party, does it make sense to stake out a table while one person gets food for everyone?  Or take turns getting food?  Or should everyone just get food first and then find a table?

I don't mind sharing a table, but it makes no sense that they wouldn't have enough table space for everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> So at the party, does it make sense to stake out a table while one person gets food for everyone?  Or take turns getting food?  Or should everyone just get food first and then find a table?
> 
> I don't mind sharing a table, but it makes no sense that they wouldn't have enough table space for everyone.


This is what works best
They set up inside launch bay 1 hour before the party starts
If you check in early (30 minutes before the party) go inside launch bay and grab one of the tables that are on the outside of the roped off area.  There are tables by the Chewie meet, tables at the cantina area and tables in the small outdoor courtyard. (All these tables are outside the ropes,  they also have more tables inside the ropes which people tend to wait for instead of grabbing the ones outside)
Pick a table and then when they actually open the party you can take turns getting food and drinks


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

GaryDis said:


> So at the party, does it make sense to stake out a table while one person gets food for everyone?  Or take turns getting food?  Or should everyone just get food first and then find a table?
> 
> I don't mind sharing a table, but it makes no sense that they wouldn't have enough table space for everyone.



i agree totally - there should be enough tables.  I would say stake out a table.  hopefully you have something that you can put on there that is personal to "claim" it.  otherwise get some food on it so people know its being used.  take turns at first.  They are clearing the tables so efficiently they they may appear available.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Here is a pic to give you an idea of the table layout.  The food is served along the left wall.  the stairs lead up to the cantina.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## cgattis

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Chewie was an awesome meet & greet too.  so cuddly!View attachment 189290


Whoa!!  Your DH is almost as tall as Chewie!  I'll bet that got some attention from the big guy 

DD15 and I did the party Saturday night. Echo what others have said about the limited space, but we found an edge of a table to share.  The lighted tables outside were cool if we'd known they were there.  Desserts were just meh IMO (but cute for sure).The freeze-dried items were the highlight for DD.  I needed chocolate sauce for my bread pudding but was too lazy to worm my way back up there for it.  Drinks were delicious, and as others have said, CMs stressed to take items to go if we liked (but we were bagless).  The show was just amazing and I can't wait to take the whole family back in Nov.  Not sure if we'll repeat the party yet.


----------



## cgattis

FastPasser said:


> With the space that's been allocated inside the Launch Bay for the party by DHS management, there just isn't room to have tables for everyone. It's intentionally designed so that people get their food and drinks however many times they wish, then either mingle in the area or explore the Launch Bay.


If they had larger plates, so you could set your drink on your plate and eat with the other hand, that would work. Maybe they should put a long narrow ledge along that back/side wall, or out where the Jawas are, just to set your drink on.  I might bring my own bigger plate next time LOL


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

FastPasser said:


> With the space that's been allocated inside the Launch Bay for the party by DHS management, there just isn't room to have tables for everyone. It's intentionally designed so that people get their food and drinks however many times they wish, then either mingle in the area or explore the Launch Bay.
> 
> There's been no indication yet that it will change, as it appears that the majority of guests are ok with the existing arrangement at both the dessert area and the viewing area. Some people think that it's too tight and others say that it's adequate. I tend to agree with the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> That CM was playing with you in that they weren't supposed to tell you. The actual opening time is 15 minutes prior to the published opening time. It's done that way just in case the catering crew hasn't completed the dessert set up. If they run into a delay for some reason, they can always open at the published time and guests will think that it opened on time.
> 
> Also, the guest capacity has been 175 for August and is currently showing that it will stay at 175 until at least Sept 17th.



are you a CM FastPasser?  You sound very in-the-know!!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Okay, so here is my review....

The fireworks themselves were amazing!!! I arrived at the party around 7:25, which was 5 minutes before the start time and we were able to find a table right outside the dessert area. I tried the infamous bread pudding but actually didn't care for it. I like the frozen nutella. The brownie was okay, a tad dry...nothing special. My toddler loved the cheese cubes and watermelon! My two older children enjoyed their mickey bars and my husband loved two finger size desserts but I honestly can't say I know what they were.

During the party it was very crowded. Getting food to and from our table with 3 kids was very difficult. My 2 year old obviously couldn't reach the tabletop but seemed to do just fine standing next to us and having us hand him food. My two older kids 9 and 12 could reach the table no problem. I personally felt the space was much to crowded for the money spent. I have done the MK terrace dessert party a few years ago and that felt much less crowded then this experience. The storm troopers mulling around during the party were fun and did take a picture with my kids upon request which was nice.

We were done eating fairly quickly and headed out to the reserved area at 8pm for 8:45 fireworks. We were the first people there, but only by a few minutes, then it gradually started filling up. We got a spot right behind the rope for us and our kids. Our party had no handicapped so the whole front section was all kids. It worked well.

The staff outside was very friendly and chatty which was great, and my kids seemed to keep themselves busy waiting the full 45 min before the show that we arrived to the spot once they were handed their chewie steins. Just so you know the lines for Chewbacca during our party was about 10 min or less. So perhaps a good time to visit him or kylo.

Overall. I am glad we did it because the show was fantastic and we had great spots to view it. However, if I was among the many who were walked out following storm troopers I would have been unhappy with my spots. The roped in area seemed very full and had many stroller users like myself that took up space. IMHO it wasn't entirely worth the money, but we had fun and for us it was a one time thing. I wouldn't book it a second time.

I hope that they decrease the number of attendees (which I think they've already done for future shows) and perhaps find a different way to set it up thats less crowded around the food area. Also it would be nice to sit or at least have 1 large low table setup for smaller kids. It was a lot of standing for sure!


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I agree. The plates were way too small. Holding that and one drink meant you had to go drop it off at the table before going back for more. When you have kids it's hard to keep going back and forth filling plates for everyone while also having family members at your table to hold your spots.

I met a really nice couple tonight on the boat to DHS who said they were on the DISBoards. They were going to the fireworks tonight but decided against doing the party. I inquired if they were going when seeing their great star wars gear they were wearing. So if you are reading this, it was nice to meet you both!


----------



## GaryDis

FastPasser said:


> With the space that's been allocated inside the Launch Bay for the party by DHS management, there just isn't room to have tables for everyone. It's intentionally designed so that people get their food and drinks however many times they wish, then either mingle in the area or explore the Launch Bay.


Of course there's room for tables for everyone. All they have to do is reduce the number of everyones, back to the preceding 140. Why would anyone pay to explore the launch bay when they can do that at other times without paying extra?


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

bilnsheldodisney said:


> We loved trading withe the jawas but found them to be pickey.  My son was turned away with no trade twice. He is older so it didn't really matter but we saw little kids being turned away, too.  I gave a Star Wars ring to a little kid to trade and they even refused that.  They also refused plastic gems the second time we tried to trade with them. Maybe something shinier?? They are super cute though - such fun to watch.


Just a quick idea for JAWA trading that worked PERFECTLY for us... I bought a pack of different colored rings that light-up and flash. They LOVED them!! Danced around with them on, ran from guest to guest to show them the rings, took their own selfies using DD9's phone... it was HILARIOUS and a ton of fun!! Both DD9 and DS11 traded. 

We saw a few kids try to trade unsuccessfully (a sticker and something else), so we gave them some rings to trade as well. Didn't get old that night, at least!!


----------



## TraceyL

Slightly concerned that,  being solo, I won't be able to eat and drink with no table comfortably


----------



## Lsdolphin

TraceyL said:


> Slightly concerned that,  being solo, I won't be able to eat and drink with no table comfortably




You could bring a bag or something to put on a table to save it while you go and get your food.


----------



## cel_disney

These reviews are helpful as we hope to attend a party in October...If they want to keep the plates small to minimize folks from taking a large mounded plate of deserts, they could switch to the kind of plates that have the wine glass / stem holder -- and then also make sure they are using glasses wth stems...

The standing buffet is actually quite popular - 15 years ago I was married at an aquarium.  We had 150 guests but formal table seating (some was high tops!) for 80 and built in benches for another 35 or so.  We reserved tables for groups - so elderly had seats and then large groups of friends had a 'home base' table.     It worked very well (always had folks dancing and walking around the exhibits and they didn't all eat at the same time)....I guess I am sharing this because it says that the model of seating for 50-70% of your guests CAN work...I'm just not sure it's working at THIS event...


----------



## yulilin3

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Okay, so here is my review....
> 
> The fireworks themselves were amazing!!! I arrived at the party around 7:25, which was 5 minutes before the start time and we were able to find a table right outside the dessert area. I tried the infamous bread pudding but actually didn't care for it. I like the frozen nutella. The brownie was okay, a tad dry...nothing special. My toddler loved the cheese cubes and watermelon! My two older children enjoyed their mickey bars and my husband loved two finger size desserts but I honestly can't say I know what they were.
> 
> During the party it was very crowded. Getting food to and from our table with 3 kids was very difficult. My 2 year old obviously couldn't reach the tabletop but seemed to do just fine standing next to us and having us hand him food. My two older kids 9 and 12 could reach the table no problem. I personally felt the space was much to crowded for the money spent. I have done the MK terrace dessert party a few years ago and that felt much less crowded then this experience. The storm troopers mulling around during the party were fun and did take a picture with my kids upon request which was nice.
> 
> We were done eating fairly quickly and headed out to the reserved area at 8pm for 8:45 fireworks. We were the first people there, but only by a few minutes, then it gradually started filling up. We got a spot right behind the rope for us and our kids. Our party had no handicapped so the whole front section was all kids. It worked well.
> 
> The staff outside was very friendly and chatty which was great, and my kids seemed to keep themselves busy waiting the full 45 min before the show that we arrived to the spot once they were handed their chewie steins. Just so you know the lines for Chewbacca during our party was about 10 min or less. So perhaps a good time to visit him or kylo.
> 
> Overall. I am glad we did it because the show was fantastic and we had great spots to view it. However, if I was among the many who were walked out following storm troopers I would have been unhappy with my spots. The roped in area seemed very full and had many stroller users like myself that took up space. IMHO it wasn't entirely worth the money, but we had fun and for us it was a one time thing. I wouldn't book it a second time.
> 
> I hope that they decrease the number of attendees (which I think they've already done for future shows) and perhaps find a different way to set it up thats less crowded around the food area. Also it would be nice to sit or at least have 1 large low table setup for smaller kids. It was a lot of standing for sure!


thank you for the review, is it ok to link to the first page?


----------



## yulilin3

Last time I did the party, instead of using the plates they have I grabbed the bowls they have for the bread pudding/ice cream. You can load more things into the bowls (they are still small) and it won't matter if the cupcake gets knocked over since it's a bowl.
The only solution I see for making the party more comfortable is to expand the tables around it.
They have the space and the capability.
For example: Kylo Ren's line is never that long at the end of the night, how about taking some of the chains down from his switchback queue and putting more tables there, also using the game room.


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone going to the party in the future, remember if there are thing you see could use improving or you are upset over something opr even if you loved everything, ask a CM working the party to speak to a manager. They have a manager at each party and direct feedback is the best way to go. If you decided not to say anything during you can still email Disney about it. But there's nothing like explaining what you mean when there's a face to face and you can physically show the people directly responsible


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

yulilin3 said:


> thank you for the review, is it ok to link to the first page?



Absolutely!!


----------



## michelepa

FastPasser said:


> The original number was 125, and even then, there weren't enough tables set up for everyone.
> Given that it is 175, the solution is that there needs to be more space allocated. Never say never.



Since its so crowded you are likely going to have to share a table and I'm sure you could just ask the people you're sharing with if they'll hold your spot.


----------



## MommaBerd

I wonder if something like this would be helpful (and if you're going to F&W it could pull double duty!):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...ate+holder&dpPl=1&dpID=41T190G8TNL&ref=plSrch


----------



## yulilin3

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if something like this would be helpful (and if you're going to F&W it could pull double duty!):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...ate+holder&dpPl=1&dpID=41T190G8TNL&ref=plSrch


 they had them last year


----------



## old feller

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just a quick idea for JAWA trading that worked PERFECTLY for us... I bought a pack of different colored rings that light-up and flash. They LOVED them!! Danced around with them on, ran from guest to guest to show them the rings, took their own selfies using DD9's phone... it was HILARIOUS and a ton of fun!! Both DD9 and DS11 traded.
> 
> We saw a few kids try to trade unsuccessfully (a sticker and something else), so we gave them some rings to trade as well. Didn't get old that night, at least!!



Where did u find the rings....


----------



## MommaBerd

yulilin3 said:


> they had them last year



A souvenir AND a convenient way to manage food and drink at the dessert party!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if something like this would be helpful (and if you're going to F&W it could pull double duty!):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...ate+holder&dpPl=1&dpID=41T190G8TNL&ref=plSrch


these would work - love it!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> they had them last year



these are great!!


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> they had them last year



Are they given out for free, given out with a purchase of food and beverage, or sold separately, and if sold, how much?  We could probably pick up a couple at Epcot and bring them to the dessert party.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

So I am patiently stalking the ADR page everyday in hopes that November will open up soon.  But with that said I am getting a little nervous that this dessert party might not workout so well for us. We have two kids(5 and almost 1 at the time of our trip)  With out being able to take a stroller in or have some sort of chair to put my 1 year old in I just don't see how this will work with the crowds and watching him. Anyone have any input on this for me.  DH would love this and not having to stake out a viewing spot is amazing, but I just don't know anymore.


----------



## cgattis

MommaBerd said:


> A souvenir AND a convenient way to manage food and drink at the dessert party!





yulilin3 said:


> they had them last year


Oh man, please send this to the dessert party management!  This would be way better than the steins!!


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> Are they given out for free, given out with a purchase of food and beverage, or sold separately, and if sold, how much?  We could probably pick up a couple at Epcot and bring them to the dessert party.


I forgot how much they were but I don't think there were more than $10 



Wanna be Ariel said:


> So I am patiently stalking the ADR page everyday in hopes that November will open up soon.  But with that said I am getting a little nervous that this dessert party might not workout so well for us. We have two kids(5 and almost 1 at the time of our trip)  With out being able to take a stroller in or have some sort of chair to put my 1 year old in I just don't see how this will work with the crowds and watching him. Anyone have any input on this for me.  DH would love this and not having to stake out a viewing spot is amazing, but I just don't know anymore.


There are benches around the Chewie meet and greet and also more in the Game Room. If you get there early you can grab a table that's right next to 2 benches right outside the dessert party area. You guys can take turns going to get food while the other stays with the kids at the table.



cgattis said:


> Oh man, please send this to the dessert party management!  This would be way better than the steins!!


In the words of Steven Tyler (and without doing any hand gesture) "wait a minute, I love that idea"


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyland Paris is getting "Season of the Force" event http://www.dlptoday.com/2016/08/22/...firmed-for-early-2017-disneyland-paris-debut/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

old feller said:


> Where did u find the rings....


These aren't identical to the ones we had, but they're pretty close: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=rings+light+up


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Met the jawas today. They were fantastic! My son traded each one a light up ring and a metal tiny telescope. They ran around are showed all their friends the telescope and rings. My son got a pen and a sticker in return. 

Then my daughter traded with them a metal heart shaped lock from an old diary she had. The jawas took out a long magnet and was so excited that it stuck to the lock. He made a big deal out of it for at least 5 minutes. Then my daughter got a r2d2 like droid piece out of it.


----------



## TxTiggergal

We attended the dessert party this past Friday night and had an absolute blast! Food and drinks were great and just the overall atmosphere was so much fun. It was a highlight of our vacation. I would definitely book it again.


----------



## SweetJulia23

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Then my daughter got a r2d2 like droid piece out of it.



I wonder if it's a ploy to get you to buy the build a droid toys. "We can't leave with just one droid piece, we need to go buy a set of 3".


----------



## yulilin3

SweetJulia23 said:


> I wonder if it's a ploy to get you to buy the build a droid toys. "We can't leave with just one droid piece, we need to go buy a set of 3".


(insert sarcastic tone) Disney would NEVER do that


----------



## michelepa

yulilin3 said:


> they had them last year





cgattis said:


> Oh man, please send this to the dessert party management!  This would be way better than the steins!!



They would be great and I hate to be a hater but Disney does not want guests eating too much or drinking too much as that will effect their bottom line at these dessert buffets.  That's why small plates, one bartender and an expansion as to the number of guests. 

Indeed, you've paid for your food and drink up front so they already have all the money they are going to get from you. 

In contrast, Food and Wine is a la carte so Disney needs you to be able to keep walking and drinking and eating and buying and buying and buying. 

Sorry, Disney isn't thinking of the needs and convenience of their guests but how to eek out every dime from us.


----------



## yulilin3

michelepa said:


> They would be great and I hate to be a hater but Disney does not want guests eating too much or drinking too much as that will effect their bottom line at these dessert buffets.  That's why small plates, one bartender and an expansion as to the number of guests.
> 
> Indeed, you've paid for your food and drink up front so they already have all the money they are going to get from you.
> 
> In contrast, Food and Wine is a la carte so Disney needs you to be able to keep walking and drinking and eating and buying and buying and buying.
> 
> Sorry, Disney isn't thinking of the needs and convenience of their guests but how to eek out every dime from us.


I'm not sure how it operates but I don't think they keep all the food that is left over during the dessert parties, especially after being put out for everyone to grab. So I don't think they care if you eat a lot.  Maybe the small plates have to do with the set up. Small tables, small room to move around...I'm not sure. I really don't have an issue with the small plates since you can go again and again. I understand that with families with kids this might be more of a hassle.


----------



## kbmartin

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Met the jawas today. They were fantastic! My son traded each one a light up ring and a metal tiny telescope. They ran around are showed all their friends the telescope and rings. My son got a pen and a sticker in return.
> 
> Then my daughter traded with them a metal heart shaped lock from an old diary she had. The jawas took out a long magnet and was so excited that it stuck to the lock. He made a big deal out of it for at least 5 minutes. Then my daughter got a r2d2 like droid piece out of it.



OMG I think I met you yesterday on the boat! We totally talked about this! I'm glad that worked out for your kids!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Disneyland Paris is getting "Season of the Force" event http://www.dlptoday.com/2016/08/22/...firmed-for-early-2017-disneyland-paris-debut/


And Disneyland should be getting a similar projection show.


----------



## CounselorX

This might be a dumb question, but I've read a lot and watched several videos and it seems like the dessert party is in a different spot quite often, from being outside, in the Disney Jr building, Launch Bay, etc. We'll be there on September 7th. Where can I expect the dessert party to take place? I would way prefer inside/air conditioning with the option to go outside in the roped off area if we choose.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

kbmartin said:


> OMG I think I met you yesterday on the boat! We totally talked about this! I'm glad that worked out for your kids!



Yes!!! You did indeed meet me on the boat! I recognize you from your picture. It was great meeting and talking with you, as cozy as that boat ride was. Hope you guys had a great time! Perhaps we will run into you again. We are here for many more days....


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

CounselorX said:


> This might be a dumb question, but I've read a lot and watched several videos and it seems like the dessert party is in a different spot quite often, from being outside, in the Disney Jr building, Launch Bay, etc. We'll be there on September 7th. Where can I expect the dessert party to take place? I would way prefer inside/air conditioning with the option to go outside in the roped off area if we choose.



_Its inside the (air conditioned) Launch Bay now for the food portion - then out to a roped off area for the show._


----------



## Cluelyss

CounselorX said:


> This might be a dumb question, but I've read a lot and watched several videos and it seems like the dessert party is in a different spot quite often, from being outside, in the Disney Jr building, Launch Bay, etc. We'll be there on September 7th. Where can I expect the dessert party to take place? I would way prefer inside/air conditioning with the option to go outside in the roped off area if we choose.


The party is now being held inside Launch Bay. Previously it was outside (in the reserved viewing area) with Disney Jr being the rain location. Now the treats are served inside, then you move to the viewing area just before the fireworks.  They do have some outdoor tables at LB if you prefer.


----------



## CounselorX

bilnsheldodisney said:


> _Its inside the (air conditioned) Launch Bay now for the food portion - then out to a roped off area for the show._





Cluelyss said:


> The party is now being held inside Launch Bay. Previously it was outside (in the reserved viewing area) with Disney Jr being the rain location. Now the treats are served inside, then you move to the viewing area just before the fireworks.  They do have some outdoor tables at LB if you prefer.



Great. Thanks. That's what I thought but I watched too many videos that had me second guessing


----------



## BlueLion

yulilin3 said:


> Last time I did the party, instead of using the plates they have I grabbed the bowls they have for the bread pudding/ice cream. You can load more things into the bowls (they are still small) and it won't matter if the cupcake gets knocked over since it's a bowl.



This is exactly what we did!

The small plates fit with what I saw all around WDW at QS places - tiny paper plates that could barely hold the food on them. It was so extreme it was almost comical.

Re: Jawa trading -- we took a CD labeled "Death Star Plans - TOP SECRET!", an idea I'd read about here and my son liked. They took it and were quite excited, holding it up, tapping it on the counter, etc.. They didn't take the glow bracelet he tried later. We also saw them reject a bag of cheetos, which was kind of funny (no food).


----------



## yulilin3

BlueLion said:


> This is exactly what we did!
> 
> The small plates fit with what I saw all around WDW at QS places - tiny paper plates that could barely hold the food on them. It was so extreme it was almost comical.
> 
> Re: Jawa trading -- we took a CD labeled *"Death Star Plans - TOP SECRET!"*, an idea I'd read about here and my son liked. They took it and were quite excited, holding it up, tapping it on the counter, etc.. They didn't take the glow bracelet he tried later. We also saw them reject a bag of cheetos, which was kind of funny (no food).


That is too funny!!


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## cgattis

FastPasser said:


> They're not doing a good job at figuring out how much food they need because there's always a lot of food left over and you know what they have to do with it? I'm sure they'd rather have you stuff it in a cup, pocketbook etc, rather than having to deal with it afterwards
> 
> Using the small plates doesn't necessarily mean that people will eat less, it's just means more trips. But isn't that a good thing? Considering what you're doing, a little exorcise walking to the food tables between eating can't hurt.
> 
> I'm also wondering if they use tiny plates in an attempt to minimize how much food and plastic is thrown away. Disney has become very conscious about food waste. Guests are able to leave a lot more uneaten food on the bigger plates than on the smaller plates? At buffet events where the big plates are used, it's rack after rack of half eaten plates of food waiting to be scraped off into the trash.
> 
> 
> But Disney wants to get your money again and delivering a good experience is the way to do it. There are a good number of return guests, so they must be doing something right.
> 
> 
> I disagree with the first part, but agree with the second part.


My original point about the larger plates was just to have a way to hold my drink, not more food.  But yes, making multiple trips is a pain in such a cramped area.  And no, I don't need those extra 20 steps "of exercise" on top of the miles I walk in the parks.  And if I use 5 small plates versus one big plate, is that really saving waste??


----------



## yulilin3

cgattis said:


> My original point about the larger plates was just to have a way to hold my drink, not more food.  But yes, making multiple trips is a pain in such a cramped area.  And no, I don't need those extra 20 steps "of exercise" on top of the miles I walk in the parks.  And if I use 5 small plates versus one big plate, is that really saving waste??


I feel that the tiny plates are there because of the tiny tables, so if you are sharing a table with another party everyone will have space to put their plate on there


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I feel that the tiny plates are there because of the tiny tables,



Heh... I keep thinking of the "lil bits restaurant" skit in Rick and Morty whenever I read this.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Skywise said:


> Heh... I keep thinking of the "lil bits restaurant" skit in Rick and Morty whenever I read this.


 that bit is hilarious!


----------



## Embraer

Could somebody confirm when September became available on the basis it might be the same for the October dates as I'm up against my fastpass window and want to get on booking


----------



## thepicklebee

Isn't throwing away 5 little plates generating more waste than 1 big plate? You'd eat/not eat the same amount of food regardless.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

Embraer said:


> Could somebody confirm when September became available on the basis it might be the same for the October dates as I'm up against my fastpass window and want to get on booking


The first week of Sept. SWaGS hours became available July 17th


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Did my survey today.  Thought it was interesting that they asked specifically about the chewie stein.


----------



## cgattis

bilnsheldodisney said:


> Did my survey today.  Thought it was interesting that they asked specifically about the chewie stein.


Me too.  I wish I'd seen that drink-holder Food and Wine plate that @yulilin3 posted before I took mine--I'd have mentioned I'd rather have had that!! 

I have the full set of Geeky Tiki SW glasses, so I'm pretty underwhelmed by the plastic head.  Gave it to DS12 who we left at home this trip...LOL


----------



## TinkPirateMom

Fingers crossed the bad weather headed that way doesn't cancel the fireworks/party on Saturday!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

cgattis said:


> Me too.  I wish I'd seen that drink-holder Food and Wine plate that @yulilin3 posted before I took mine--I'd have mentioned I'd rather have had that!!
> 
> I have the full set of Geeky Tiki SW glasses, so I'm pretty underwhelmed by the plastic head.  Gave it to DS12 who we left at home this trip...LOL


 yeah I love chewie but I don't really care for the stein and we certainly don't need 6 of them!  Giving all but 2 away to relatives.  they must be thinking of changing it up if its in the survey.  thats good news!


----------



## MinnieMSue

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yeah I love chewie but I don't really care for the stein and we certainly don't need 6 of them!  Giving all but 2 away to relatives.  they must be thinking of changing it up if its in the survey.  thats good news!



We didn't like the steins at all from last party we attended - gave them away to friends when we got home. Going to just skip getting them this time (thought about giving them to kids in the park but that late it might be a hassle and maybe a bit weird to do that).


----------



## cel_disney

yulilin3 said:


> The first week of Sept. SWaGS hours became available July 17th



This is not happy!   Boo!

I tried looking back but does anyone know when the last update occurred that should be the '2 week' marker? 

I really want to be able to get a desert party reservation but we are going over super busy Columbus Day weekend so I know I need to be on top of it!


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> This is not happy!   Boo!
> 
> I tried looking back but does anyone know when the last update occurred that should be the '2 week' marker?
> 
> I really want to be able to get a desert party reservation but we are going over super busy Columbus Day weekend so I know I need to be on top of it!


They've been basically updating every two to three weeks.  So the later part of september was updated about 2 weeks ago,  if the trend continues,  October should update next week.


----------



## Cynergy

TinkPirateMom said:


> Fingers crossed the bad weather headed that way doesn't cancel the fireworks/party on Saturday!



Us too. Fly in tomorrow and will be at HS on Saturday. My Avatar is the tattoo I have on the back of my right calf, if anyone notices it feel free to say hello.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

bilnsheldodisney said:


> yeah I love chewie but I don't really care for the stein and we certainly don't need 6 of them!  Giving all but 2 away to relatives.  they must be thinking of changing it up if its in the survey.  thats good news!


Yeah. I filled out 2 surveys as we attended twice. Rated the stein pretty low. I'd prefer a pin or keychain or something. Something we could easily fit 6 of in a suitcase for one thing!!!

We did two things for the first time and *got a unique pin from each: Ferrytale Wishes and Sense of Africa*. Would much prefer that for the SW dessert party... and it's genius marketing... Draw people into pin collecting... 

Also *received these plastic F&W type plates for Ferrytale Wishes* to collect up our desserts. Helpful, plus a nice souvenir. Can't remember the cost of that party vs the SW party...??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cynergy said:


> Us too. Fly in tomorrow and will be at HS on Saturday. My Avatar is the tattoo I have on the back of my right calf, if anyone notices it feel free to say hello.


Cool!!


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Also *received these plastic F&W type plates for Ferrytale Wishes* to collect up our desserts. Helpful, plus a nice souvenir. Can't remember the cost of that party vs the SW party...??


Ferrytale Wishes is $99/adult and $69/child, so not "too" much more.


----------



## beesly

Is Jedi Training expected to continue past mid-September? My DD just asked to do it during our trip the first weekend in October, and when I looked into it on the WDW site I noticed that there are no times scheduled after 9/17.


----------



## yulilin3

beesly said:


> Is Jedi Training expected to continue past mid-September? My DD just asked to do it during our trip the first weekend in October, and when I looked into it on the WDW site I noticed that there are no times scheduled after 9/17.


Yes it is expected to continue


----------



## ebenmax

Will the Galactic Spectacular still be here during the Christmas season? Or is that yet to be determined? With the loss of MSEP in the MK, we are hoping to not lose another nighttime event.


----------



## yulilin3

ebenmax said:


> Will the Galactic Spectacular still be here during the Christmas season? Or is that yet to be determined? With the loss of MSEP in the MK, we are hoping to not lose another nighttime event.


it is expected to continue, they just build the infrastructure for the projectors, I don't think they would cancel the show that fast. But with Disney you never know


----------



## ChrissyLady

Regarding the Dessert Party... is it possible to take your snacks around the Launch Bay or do you have to eat in a designated area?  I love the idea of strolling with my snacks!  I understand that this is not probable due to messes and subsequent cleaning of the messes  Just checking!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

ChrissyLady said:


> Regarding the Dessert Party... is it possible to take your snacks around the Launch Bay or do you have to eat in a designated area?  I love the idea of strolling with my snacks!  I understand that this is not probable due to messes and subsequent cleaning of the messes  Just checking!


You can absolutely wander around with your snacks.


----------



## ChrissyLady

bilnsheldodisney said:


> You can absolutely wander around with your snacks.



I AM SO HAPPY TO HEAR THIS!!!  Thank you!


----------



## MamaKate

Question about Jedi Training.  Does the child have to be present to sign them up in the morning?

DH and I are going to HS by ourselves in the morning but our kids will be with us in the late afternoon through the night.

Will I be able to sign my DD up in the morning? Or does she need to be there?  Thanks


----------



## Cynergy

MamaKate said:


> Question about Jedi Training. Does the child have to be present to sign them up in the morning?



Yes the child needs to be there. They will ask them some questions like, How old are you?, can you follow directions?, etc...


----------



## MamaKate

Cynergy said:


> Yes the child needs to be there. They will ask them some questions like, How old are you?, can you follow directions?, etc...



Well phooey! Thanks for letting me know .


----------



## LoKiHB

Quick question.  We are heading down in October.  10/24 is our DHS day.  We have a 5 PM reservation at Mama Melrose (going to try and snag a Sci-Fi for the same time at the 45 day mark).  Park hours for that day show closing at 7.  If this is the case, what time would the fireworks be, and if there was a dessert party, what time would that start?  We've never been in October, so I'm unsure of the hours and what not.


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

Does anyone know what happens if the fireworks show get rained out?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> Does anyone know what happens if the fireworks show get rained out?


You'll still have the dessert party, so no refunds or voucher for another night, unfortunately.


----------



## disneymath

FastPasser said:


> I have no clue why they insist on using the tiny plates. To me, at least making available the bigger plates seems to be a no-brainer. Maybe there's a reason. Maybe someone needs to ask why.


Just catching up on this thread, so apologies if others have already answered. I would assume small plates are intentional to keep people from "wasting food" by taking a whole bunch at once and then not consuming it (either because they don't like it or get full).


----------



## Mom of Jack 2009

Cluelyss said:


> You'll still have the dessert party, so no refunds or voucher for another night, unfortunately.


Ugh.  I'll be there next week and with the storms brewing in the tropics I'm wondering if I need to cancel now and rebook once the outlook is more certain.


----------



## yulilin3

Mom of Jack 2009 said:


> Ugh.  I'll be there next week and with the storms brewing in the tropics I'm wondering if I need to cancel now and rebook once the outlook is more certain.


I would wait, these storm can be unpredictible. You have up to the day before to cancel for a full refund, so I would wait and check the day before and then make a decision


----------



## yulilin3

LoKiHB said:


> Quick question.  We are heading down in October.  10/24 is our DHS day.  We have a 5 PM reservation at Mama Melrose (going to try and snag a Sci-Fi for the same time at the 45 day mark).  Park hours for that day show closing at 7.  If this is the case, what time would the fireworks be, and if there was a dessert party, what time would that start?  We've never been in October, so I'm unsure of the hours and what not.


Hard  to say. I feel they will update the hours to an 8pm closing. If that's the case then SWaGS will probably be at 7:45pm with the dessert party being an hour and 15 minutes before that time.If they stick to 7pm closing the show will probably be at closing


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit



The lack of chairs and space isn't an issue for us. I figure there are ways to workaround these things, like getting there early to get a table. DH and I don't really need to sit, and DS is usually willing to sit on the ground or under the table I can see it being an issue for others though. My main issue is getting a good viewing spot, and I think that can be accomplished by leaving the party a little early. We would probably still do it even if they raised the price some. I still feel it's a better value than the Wishes party, and it's still a little cheaper.


----------



## mom2rtk

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit


 

You now, they do a more limited capacity dessert party at DCA for World of Color with seating at tables. We haven't done it, but it's getting rave reviews.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2rtk said:


> You now, they do a more limited capacity dessert party at DCA for World of Color with seating at tables. We haven't done it, but it's getting rave reviews.


Do you happen to know how much it is?  I'm wondering how much people value chairs, even if getting a reservation could be harder


----------



## mom2rtk

yulilin3 said:


> Do you happen to know how much it is?  I'm wondering how much people value chairs, even if getting a reservation could be harder


 
It's $79. Some high top tables in back, low top tables in front.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2rtk said:


> It's $79. Some high top tables in back, low top tables in front.


Thanks


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## GaryDis

I think I'd rather have a chair for the show. I'm likely to bring an inflatable cushion, though I expect we'll have to stand to see.

I don't want the quality or variety of food to go down, though I can live without the free booze. I care more about having a convenient place to eat than to actually be able to sit, so the tall tables are fine as long as we can get one (or half of one, since it's just the two of us). And I want to have a good view of the show, preferably without having to leave Launch Bay early, keeping in mind that I'm only 5'6". I'd be willing to pay a bit more plus have a cash bar for a better guarantee of a good view. 

Also, there's a good chance that the only thing we buy at F&W is a pair of those trays. And maybe something from the chocolate station.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## GaryDis

FastPasser said:


> Chairs would pretty much give everyone a decent view. But as the show is less than 15 minutes long, having to setup and


What I have in mind is the old DLR F! Chocolate Dessert Party in the DL Art Gallery (now the Dream Suite).  It had two rows of (not very comfortable) seats on the balcony, so you really could sit for the show. Of course, it was a longer show, a much different location, and a tiny crowd (15 people). I wish I had brought opera glasses, but otherwise it was well worth it.  

I don't think there's any building at DHS where they could do something similar on a suitable scale, but maybe with all the new construction...


----------



## msdsman

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit



Count me in please!


----------



## cel_disney

We don't NEED chairs at desert party - although having a place to rest ones legs/back for a bit is nice! We would also sit on the floor somewhere if there were room.  

I also think seating/good view of fireworks for a FW desert party is higher on my list - and I agree - not having to leave early to get it.   It's disappointing to hear that some don't get a good view after doing this, or that they leave launch bay 15-20 min early to secure the good view - leaving behind the drinks and deserts and weather protection!

The open bar is definitely an attractor for us - I would not want cash bar without a price adjustment.  If they went to a drink ticket system where they wanted to limit it to give everyone 3 drinks for the party or something instead of 'unlimited', I could cope with that.


----------



## GaryDis

cel_disney said:


> 3 drinks for the part


Now there's a money saving idea. Three drinks per person for a one hour party and they wouldn't have to spend a dime on fireworks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit


We'd go for it!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit



That would work for me.  I was swaying on my feet that day since we had been on the go since 7:15 am.  I would happily pay more for that situation.


----------



## MommaBerd

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit



Let me preface my answer by saying DH and I really enjoy Star Wars, but we are far from being super fans. The price point of this party is right on the cusp of being "too much" to take our whole family. If it went up even $5, I don't think it would be "worth it" to me. (It will be a surprise for everyone, so DH doesn't even know the cost right now.) When I compare it to Early Morning Magic, I really start questioning the value of it, even now. But, not everyone in our party would enjoy EMM, so that is a major factor against it and FOR SWaGS.


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit



Chairs would be nice, but I don't know exactly how much more I'd be willing to pay for them. I certainly wouldn't want the price increase to be enough for Disney to make up for cutting the number of attendees by 2/3. I'd be okay with just adding more tables for standing in the party area (of both high and low heights, so that there are more kid-friendly and ADA-compliant places to set down a plate and/or drink).


----------



## Missyrose

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit



All in on this idea. All in.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

bilnsheldodisney said:


> That would work for me.  I was swaying on my feet that day since we had been on the go since 7:15 am.  I would happily pay more for that situation.



For what its worth, we had to rent wheelchairs for my in-laws (they are 81 with health conditions that would not allow them to stand for long periods).  We paid $12 for each wheelchair.  Of course we used them all day...but I would happily pay $10 more for a guaranteed seat.


----------



## TinkPirateMom

I just cancelled my dessert party for tomorrow night for 1 adult and 1 child if anyone is looking for an opening. I'm not sure if that counts as 1 day notice for a refund but I hope so. My Dad unexpectedly is headed into heart surgery today so we had to push our trip back.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

TinkPirateMom said:


> I just cancelled my dessert party for tomorrow night for 1 adult and 1 child if anyone is looking for an opening. I'm not sure if that counts as 1 day notice for a refund but I hope so. My Dad unexpectedly is headed into heart surgery today so we had to push our trip back.


hope everything goes well for him!


----------



## yulilin3

TinkPirateMom said:


> I just cancelled my dessert party for tomorrow night for 1 adult and 1 child if anyone is looking for an opening. I'm not sure if that counts as 1 day notice for a refund but I hope so. My Dad unexpectedly is headed into heart surgery today so we had to push our trip back.


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit


I'd definitely like this better and I think it would work better for most families with little ones too.


----------



## Candycane83

TinkPirateMom said:


> I just cancelled my dessert party for tomorrow night for 1 adult and 1 child if anyone is looking for an opening. I'm not sure if that counts as 1 day notice for a refund but I hope so. My Dad unexpectedly is headed into heart surgery today so we had to push our trip back.


Hope the surgery goes well!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TinkPirateMom said:


> I just cancelled my dessert party for tomorrow night for 1 adult and 1 child if anyone is looking for an opening. I'm not sure if that counts as 1 day notice for a refund but I hope so. My Dad unexpectedly is headed into heart surgery today so we had to push our trip back.


Hope all goes well... good vibes to you!


----------



## LCoulter

For those of you that are viewing the fireworks without doing the dessert party, what are your experiences?  When and where did you stake out a position?


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We'd go for it!



Seconded!!!


----------



## beesly

beesly said:


> Is Jedi Training expected to continue past mid-September? My DD just asked to do it during our trip the first weekend in October, and when I looked into it on the WDW site I noticed that there are no times scheduled after 9/17.





yulilin3 said:


> Yes it is expected to continue



Thanks, yulilin! How quickly do the JT times usually fill up on an average day? Is it important to be there right at RD?


----------



## yulilin3

beesly said:


> Thanks, yulilin! How quickly do the JT times usually fill up on an average day? Is it important to be there right at RD?


It depends on the crowd level,  when it's very busy within the first hour,  in less busy days it fills up in about two or three.  If it's a priority I would be signing up in the first hour and you'll have more times to choose from


----------



## Avery's mom

yulilin3 said:


> Do you happen to know how much it is?  I'm wondering how much people value chairs, even if getting a reservation could be harder



We definitely valued the chairs at the WoC dessert party!  We paid the $79 for a party of 8 and would do it again in a heartbeat.  Not only did we have chairs, but we were served by very friendly CMs, rather than jockey for desserts at a buffet station.  This worked especially well for our kids in our group, who could sit and eat and we didn't have to juggle plates, cups and try to keep them out of harm's way with people milling about.  If they offered this option for the Star Wars dessert party, I would be all over it.


----------



## yulilin3

LCoulter said:


> For those of you that are viewing the fireworks without doing the dessert party, what are your experiences?  When and where did you stake out a position?


Page one under the fireworks tab is post with pics about the best place to watch
Make sure to be in front of the 2 projection towers and that you are able to see the Chinese theater and both screens on each side
For the best spot you must grab it at least an hour before. This is the spot right behind the tape that denotes the walkway.
There is also a good spot if you stand right in front of the tape that denotes the walkway and this one you can probably grab 30 minutes before. People have reported grabbing spots last minute and being able to see the show just fine but it depends how important the show will be to you.


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> It depends on the crowd level,  when it's very busy within the first hour,  in less busy days it fills up in about two or three.  If it's a priority I would be signing up in the first hour and you'll have more times to choose from



Thanks! That's what I thought I remembered reading, but I was hoping maybe it'd changed. We're planning to hop between Epcot and DHS on the first of our two park days, with the second half of the day at DHS. Looks like we'll need to sandwich our Epcot time between two visits to DHS that day. At least they're close to each other!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Avery's mom said:


> We definitely valued the chairs at the WoC dessert party!  We paid the $79 for a party of 8 and would do it again in a heartbeat.  Not only did we have chairs, but we were served by very friendly CMs, rather than jockey for desserts at a buffet station.  This worked especially well for our kids in our group, who could sit and eat and we didn't have to juggle plates, cups and try to keep them out of harm's way with people milling about.  If they offered this option for the Star Wars dessert party, I would be all over it.



That sounds so great!!


----------



## poohfriend77

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit


Chairs would definitely be nice! I would probably pay a bit more, maybe $79. The bigger issue for me  is that guests are once again crowded into a small area, where not everyone gets a good view. I've been reading reports where people leave the dessert party up to 45 minutes early to get a good spot in the reserved area. That's the biggest reason that I'm now on the fence on whether it's worth it for our Oct. trip, after being ready to throw my money at Disney to reserve this back in June.

Launch bay may be a better environment for the dessert party (and weather was a big factor outside), but I REALLY liked the idea of tables to spread out the crowd in the viewing area. Everyone could see, and everyone had a little breathing room. That's what made the party seem "worth it" to me, more so than desserts or drinks. I would pay more for that type of setup again. Paying to stand shoulder-to-shoulder in a crowd for up to an hour is significantly less appealing to me. 

Thanks to everyone posting reviews here! I've been following closely as I try to make up my mind (assuming Disney every releases dates for the rest of October!)


----------



## yulilin3

poohfriend77 said:


> Chairs would definitely be nice! I would probably pay a bit more, maybe $79. The bigger issue for me  is that guests are once again crowded into a small area, where not everyone gets a good view. I've been reading reports where people leave the dessert party up to 45 minutes early to get a good spot in the reserved area. That's the biggest reason that I'm now on the fence on whether it's worth it for our Oct. trip, after being ready to throw my money at Disney to reserve this back in June.
> 
> Launch bay may be a better environment for the dessert party (and weather was a big factor outside), but I REALLY liked the idea of tables to spread out the crowd in the viewing area. Everyone could see, and everyone had a little breathing room. That's what made the party seem "worth it" to me, more so than desserts or drinks. I would pay more for that type of setup again. Paying to stand shoulder-to-shoulder in a crowd for up to an hour is significantly less appealing to me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone posting reviews here! I've been following closely as I try to make up my mind (assuming Disney every releases dates for the rest of October!)


Lately reports is that the CM are leading people out 30 minutes before fireworks...I agree that the outdoor set up was more convenient, they just had to make more space for general viewing


----------



## cel_disney

Standing in reserved area outside for 30 minutes (or 45 if you go earlier) seems like a major conflict on value of the desert party.  I wish that the bar and maybe a smaller desert table existed outside...okay - atleast the bar!!  And still some thing to sit on for the 45 minute wait when you can't mill around - even if it's matts on the ground or picnic benches!


----------



## RAPstar

So since my CM friend got a surprise comp ticket from Disney to be used before the end of September, I'm sacrificing one of my HHN nights to come over and see the new Star Wars fireworks (and do Club Villain). I can't wait. Hopefully I have enough time after the 5:15 CV to grab a good spot for it!


----------



## RAPstar

cel_disney said:


> Standing in reserved area outside for 30 minutes (or 45 if you go earlier) seems like a major conflict on value of the desert party.  I wish that the bar and maybe a smaller desert table existed outside...okay - atleast the bar!!  And still some thing to sit on for the 45 minute wait when you can't mill around - even if it's matts on the ground or picnic benches!



That's definitely one plus I'll give to DLR. I'm not sure if it's all the restaurants, but if you book a Fantasmic dinner at Blue Bayou, you get a little cushion to sit on for the show. Of course that's probably more because there are no seats for their version, and with BB you get the section right at the front so you have to sit so everyone can see the show. But still, the cushions seemed to be a fairly inexpensive kind and it wasn't much cushion but it definitely helped some on the concrete.


----------



## yulilin3

RAPstar said:


> So since my CM friend got a surprise comp ticket from Disney to be used before the end of September, I'm sacrificing one of my HHN nights to come over and see the new Star Wars fireworks (and do Club Villain). I can't wait. Hopefully I have enough time after the 5:15 CV to grab a good spot for it!


Make sure to also take advantage of your friends 40% discount on merchandise if you're planning on buying something


----------



## yulilin3

RAPstar said:


> That's definitely one plus I'll give to DLR. I'm not sure if it's all the restaurants, but if you book a Fantasmic dinner at Blue Bayou, you get a little cushion to sit on for the show. Of course that's probably more because there are no seats for their version, and with BB you get the section right at the front so you have to sit so everyone can see the show. But still, the cushions seemed to be a fairly inexpensive kind and it wasn't much cushion but it definitely helped some on the concrete.


I can't sit on the floor, so that's not an option for me. Not sure they will ever have seating for the viewing portion of the party


----------



## RAPstar

yulilin3 said:


> Make sure to also take advantage of your friends 40% discount on merchandise if you're planning on buying something



Of course, that's like the main reason I keep him around, lol kidding.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I can't sit on the floor, so that's not an option for me. Not sure they will ever have seating for the viewing portion of the party



well I could sit but I might not ever get back up again.


----------



## Candycane83

Avery's mom said:


> We definitely valued the chairs at the WoC dessert party!  We paid the $79 for a party of 8 and would do it again in a heartbeat.  Not only did we have chairs, but we were served by very friendly CMs, rather than jockey for desserts at a buffet station.  This worked especially well for our kids in our group, who could sit and eat and we didn't have to juggle plates, cups and try to keep them out of harm's way with people milling about.  If they offered this option for the Star Wars dessert party, I would be all over it.


Loved WoC when I saw it! They didn't have this option when I went a few years ago but if we go again, I'm definitely all over this!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

bilnsheldodisney said:


> well I could sit but I might not ever get back up again.


I feel this way by the end of Disney days... after walking 10 miles...


----------



## kathyfog

BlueLion said:


> Thought this visual would be helpful for those who are unfamiliar with the entire setup, as I was going into it. There are two lines of blue circles that the kids sit on, one near the wall and one nearer the rope. As of Wednesday this week, the line nearer the rope fought Darth Vader.


    Thank you so much for this information. My daughter got in the line closest to the rope and she did fight Darth Vader. The picture was a big help. Thanks again


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

TinkPirateMom said:


> I just cancelled my dessert party for tomorrow night for 1 adult and 1 child if anyone is looking for an opening. I'm not sure if that counts as 1 day notice for a refund but I hope so. My Dad unexpectedly is headed into heart surgery today so we had to push our trip back.



Hope all is well. I know what it is like to worry about a parent in the hospital. I hope your Dad has a complete and speedy recovery. And please let your SW family here on the thread know how he is doing. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## mickeyworld

I am traveling with a friend in a wheelchair and another that will not be able to stand for long periods of time.  We love Star Wars and really look forward to the show.  Any advice to make this a wonderful night would be appreciated.


----------



## BlueLion

kathyfog said:


> Thank you so much for this information. My daughter got in the line closest to the rope and she did fight Darth Vader. The picture was a big help. Thanks again


Awesome! So glad it was helpful!


----------



## yulilin3

mickeyworld said:


> I am traveling with a friend in a wheelchair and another that will not be able to stand for long periods of time.  We love Star Wars and really look forward to the show.  Any advice to make this a wonderful night would be appreciated.


Unfortunately they don't have a dedicated wheel chair/general seating area. Best thing to do is get a spot early so that the tape from the walkway is directly in front of you, that way you will have a buffer in front of you.
Here's the walkway looking towards the Hyperion Theater, you want to be where the 2 red strollers are




Here's another perspective, you want to be where the lady in the ECV is, this is looking towards the Brown Derby




If all the front spot is taken the area where the red double stroller is, is another good spot. People will move forward in this front spot, when they do, DON'T MOVE FORWARD, stay so that the walkway tape is directly behind you and you will also have a bit of a buffer
Hope this helps


----------



## mickeyworld

We are considering the dessert party.  Is the spot they take you to just for us or ?  Again with wheelchair in mind... And the love of dessert parties!


----------



## yulilin3

mickeyworld said:


> We are considering the dessert party.  Is the spot they take you to just for us or ?  Again with wheelchair in mind... And the love of dessert parties!


Oh I see.  They gave a wheel chair area for the dessert party,  inside you'll have lower,  reserved tablesand outside reserved spots,  just for party goers.  After they have the wheelchairs and their parties in the spots any open space is left for kids to move up


----------



## SBWB48

We currently have tickets to two dessert parties (one was gifted to us and the other we booked ourselves beforehand). Trying to decide which party to keep, so I went to check and it looks like the party on Friday, 9/23 is sold out. We also have Monday, 9/26 booked. Friday would undoubtedly be the easier of the two to keep given the flow of our plans for that day, but now that it's a sold out party, I'm wondering if we should keep the Monday instead even though the party would start 30min earlier...  There is PM EMH so I'm sure that is one of the reasons the Friday party has sold out; that's also one of the reasons we chose Friday ourselves other than the fact that we planned to do EP in the morning and DHS in the evening. By moving it to Monday, we would be hopping from MK, so slightly less convenient, but not a sold out party just yet, and may not potentially. Any thoughts or advice on which day we should keep? 

What is the listed capacity for those parties? Is it still the 175 that has been the magic number as of late?


----------



## mickeyworld

Thanks....


----------



## disneymath

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to present a hypothetical scenario:
> How would you guys feel if they offered the dessert party with seating, raised the price but limited the number of guests allowed? So instead of the 175 that is now maybe it would go down to 60 so that the chairs can fit



Seating inside would be great, especially for parties with kids or people with limited mobility, and less people would definitely reduce the congestion. if they did this, I would want to know that the outside viewing area had been reduced to party-goers advantage (e.g. the back rope moved up instead of the side ropes in) before I would consider paying more for the party.  Needing to go out early to ensure a good view greatly diminishes the value of the party in my mind.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

SBWB48 said:


> We currently have tickets to two dessert parties (one was gifted to us and the other we booked ourselves beforehand). Trying to decide which party to keep, so I went to check and it looks like the party on Friday, 9/23 is sold out. We also have Monday, 9/26 booked. Friday would undoubtedly be the easier of the two to keep given the flow of our plans for that day, but now that it's a sold out party, I'm wondering if we should keep the Monday instead even though the party would start 30min earlier...  There is PM EMH so I'm sure that is one of the reasons the Friday party has sold out; that's also one of the reasons we chose Friday ourselves other than the fact that we planned to do EP in the morning and DHS in the evening. By moving it to Monday, we would be hopping from MK, so slightly less convenient, but not a sold out party just yet, and may not potentially. Any thoughts or advice on which day we should keep?
> 
> What is the listed capacity for those parties? Is it still the 175 that has been the magic number as of late?



Sadly I can't confirm capacity, but I'd say definitely go with what fits tour plan flow better, whichever is more convenient and less stressful, which sounds like Friday. More than likely the Monday party will sell it out too, so I wouldn't use that as a factor to decide. I'm sure you'll have great time! And how awesome that you got gifted one!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

SBWB48 said:


> We currently have tickets to two dessert parties (one was gifted to us and the other we booked ourselves beforehand). Trying to decide which party to keep, so I went to check and it looks like the party on Friday, 9/23 is sold out. We also have Monday, 9/26 booked. Friday would undoubtedly be the easier of the two to keep given the flow of our plans for that day, but now that it's a sold out party, I'm wondering if we should keep the Monday instead even though the party would start 30min earlier...  There is PM EMH so I'm sure that is one of the reasons the Friday party has sold out; that's also one of the reasons we chose Friday ourselves other than the fact that we planned to do EP in the morning and DHS in the evening. By moving it to Monday, we would be hopping from MK, so slightly less convenient, but not a sold out party just yet, and may not potentially. Any thoughts or advice on which day we should keep?
> 
> What is the listed capacity for those parties? Is it still the 175 that has been the magic number as of late?


175 is still capacity


----------



## numa05

Does anyone know if the Star Wars fireworks show will continue through mid October? It says "schedule unavailable" on My Disney Experience.


----------



## Number Six

Probably not going anywhere.

From the the first posts


> *THE WDW CALENDAR HAS ONLY BEEN UPDATING THE DATES ABOUT 45 DAYS OUT, EVERY 3 WEEKS OR SO*


----------



## yulilin3

Number Six said:


> Probably not going anywhere.
> 
> From the the first posts


Yay!!! someone that reads the first page


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> Yay!!! someone that reads the first page


I think we all intuitively know that it's a huge effort to keep the first post updated, so until we actually see it and read it, we just assume a thread with over 500 pages can't possibly have any timely info on page one. 

Thank you for all the work you put into making that assumption false.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

mickeyworld said:


> I am traveling with a friend in a wheelchair and another that will not be able to stand for long periods of time.  We love Star Wars and really look forward to the show.  Any advice to make this a wonderful night would be appreciated.



you might want to consider renting a chair for the one who can't stand for long periods.  That way she will have it for the end of the day and the SW show.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> 175 is still capacity



it really is too many.  even 150 would be better.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> it really is too many.  even 150 would be better.


 I agree, they need to figure out how to expand the area.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I agree, they need to figure out how to expand the area.



they could easily take some of Kylos queue area.  heck, they could take most of his queue area...


----------



## disneygrandma

I'm still waiting for Oct times.  Of course, we want the fireworks.  The dessert party though, just not sure yet.  At the old SW party during SWW, we liked being right there to watch all the action and have our desserts & drinks too.  With this dessert party being inside, I just don't understand why they can't have chairs available.  It sounds like it's very crowded, and now with people reporting that they go outside ahead of the storm trooper, it's seeming like that takes away the advantage of getting a good viewing spot if we stay behind for the food and drinks.

I don't know if I've read this or not.... if we have something with us to carry out the drinks and desserts, can we take them outside with us?  Once outside, are we allowed to go back in for more food and drinks?

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I'm still waiting for Oct times.  Of course, we want the fireworks.  The dessert party though, just not sure yet.  At the old SW party during SWW, we liked being right there to watch all the action and have our desserts & drinks too.  With this dessert party being inside, I just don't understand why they can't have chairs available.  It sounds like it's very crowded, and now with people reporting that they go outside ahead of the storm trooper, it's seeming like that takes away the advantage of getting a good viewing spot if we stay behind for the food and drinks.
> 
> I don't know if I've read this or not.... if we have something with us to carry out the drinks and desserts, can we take them outside with us?  Once outside, are we allowed to go back in for more food and drinks?
> 
> Thanks for all the info!


Yes you can take food and drinks outside and come and go
There's just not enough space for tables and chairs inside LB unless they severely cut the number


----------



## TraceyL

The more I'm reading the more I'm regretting booking.
I can see an hour of wandering around juggling a plate in one hand and a glass in the other. Then not being able to have a good view unless I leave early.
Sounding rather unappealing


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

TraceyL said:


> The more I'm reading the more I'm regretting booking.
> I can see an hour of wandering around juggling a plate in one hand and a glass in the other. Then not being able to have a good view unless I leave early.
> Sounding rather unappealing



yeah but the alternative is staking out a spot by the theatre an hour or 2 before the show - blech.  although i do think improvements could be made, I have zero regrets about buying these tickets.  if you get there on time, you should have no trouble getting a table.  and the food is really good.


----------



## yulilin3

TraceyL said:


> The more I'm reading the more I'm regretting booking.
> I can see an hour of wandering around juggling a plate in one hand and a glass in the other. Then not being able to have a good view unless I leave early.
> Sounding rather unappealing


The only thing I can tell you is to compare options. As far as the reviews we have seen here most are positive, with the one negative that it is crowded where the food area is.
Like @bilnsheldodisney said, if you get there 15 to 20 minutes before the party is supposed to start you will find a table with no problem. And then it's just a matter of getting the food, if you use the bowl style plates by the ice cream you can carry more food without tipping over.
As for the viewing spot, no one said that the view from the back of the dessert party area is bad, it's just if you want to have a buffer of emptiness in front of you you have to leave the party 30 min. before it's supposed to finish.
I'm not trying to sell you the party just giving you facts.
If you don't have the party then you can grab a spot early and wait it out. No problem in that.Again there have been reports of people grabbing spots on 15 minutes before the show and being fine, but that's a risk you will have to take


----------



## Cynister

Off topic but I know Yulady had reported on these first earlier in the year...

Are the food trucks in DHS really gone already?! I was planning on visiting those when I go in October! *argh* Disney, stop taking things away!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

When the stormtroopers escort to the viewing area do you have to go at that time? I would prefer to stay in the ac and eat and drink and then show up at the viewing area 5 minutes before show time. Part of the reason I booked was because I don't want to wait outside. Like a genuine procrastinator I wanna show up at the last minute and have an okay view. Lol. I know that means I'll be in the back with a very obstructed view since I'm 5'1, but we wouldn't leave early to get front space anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Off topic but I know Yulady had reported on these first earlier in the year...
> 
> Are the food trucks in DHS really gone already?! I was planning on visiting those when I go in October! *argh* Disney, stop taking things away!


They closed them down August 18th. The did not prove to be popular, basically the food was great but people didn't want to buy from the kiosk with no place to sit down in the shade




NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> When the stormtroopers escort to the viewing area do you have to go at that time? I would prefer to stay in the ac and eat and drink and then show up at the viewing area 5 minutes before show time. Part of the reason I booked was because I don't want to wait outside. Like a genuine procrastinator I wanna show up at the last minute and have an okay view. Lol. I know that means I'll be in the back with a very obstructed view since I'm 5'1, but we wouldn't leave early to get front space anyway.


We haven't had any reports on the situation in LB after the stormtroopers escort people out...maybe someone can pm me and let me know 
(I'll find out from a CM that works the event and report back)


----------



## yulilin3

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> When the stormtroopers escort to the viewing area do you have to go at that time? I would prefer to stay in the ac and eat and drink and then show up at the viewing area 5 minutes before show time. Part of the reason I booked was because I don't want to wait outside. Like a genuine procrastinator I wanna show up at the last minute and have an okay view. Lol. I know that means I'll be in the back with a very obstructed view since I'm 5'1, but we wouldn't leave early to get front space anyway.


got word back...as soon as Stormtroopers leave with guests the party they strike down the dessert area. You reservations is for an hour. So let's say today. The dessert party starts at 7:30pm, the Stormtroopers will march you out at 8pm, the show is at 8:45pm.
A few things to note:
1.- The dessert tends to start 15 minutes prior to the official start. Not guaranteed but it happens most nights
2.- We had one report of someone saying that the stormtroopers escorted everyone out  25 minutes before the show. No one else has reported back so we are waiting on a second party goer to confirm if this is true


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Thank you for the info! Your awesomeness continues onward!


----------



## MamaMeggie

I wonder if they will change back to having the desserts in the viewing area when it cools off? We are going in Feb, and I like the idea of having tables out there much better. We did the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party a couple of years ago and being able to watch the show from your table was great. I was planning on doing the Star Wars party for DS's birthday, but I'm wavering if it stays as is. And to answer your question about chairs, that really isn't a selling point for me in the current format - I wouldn't pay more just to have chairs.


----------



## yulilin3

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Thank you for the info! Your awesomeness continues onward!


You're welcome. You could always grab a last plate of desserts at drinks and sit down on the benches at LB and wait


MamaMeggie said:


> I wonder if they will change back to having the desserts in the viewing area when it cools off? We are going in Feb, and I like the idea of having tables out there much better. We did the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party a couple of years ago and being able to watch the show from your table was great. I was planning on doing the Star Wars party for DS's birthday, but I'm wavering if it stays as is. And to answer your question about chairs, that really isn't a selling point for me in the current format - I wouldn't pay more just to have chairs.


I'm  not sure if they would go back. The main reason for moving it inside was to have more room outside for general viewing. If they move the desserts back outside then that willoccupy a larger space


----------



## MamaMeggie

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure if they would go back. The main reason for moving it inside was to have more room outside for general viewing. If they move the desserts back outside then that willoccupy a larger space


Ah, ok. Thanks! I was thinking it was the heat and melting desserts, but that makes sense. Good thing I have a few months to go back and forth


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Cali Cat

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party starts at 7:30pm, the Stormtroopers will march you out at 8pm, the show is at 8:45pm.


Is that 8pm suppose to be 8:30 or do they really make you wait outside for 45 minutes? Am I just reading this wrong?


----------



## yulilin3

Cali Cat said:


> Is that 8pm suppose to be 8:30 or do they really make you wait outside for 45 minutes? Am I just reading this wrong?


Sorry,  yeah 8:30


----------



## yulilin3

so according to my calculations we should see an update in the calendar this week, not that it will happen but it has been the trend...so let's get ready for the October Jedis and Siths and all other intergalactic beings 
Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## spartankid34

What's the likelihood of cancelling the show due to rain? Have a reservation for Friday, and looking at the weather it says 60% chance of rain in the PM. I know I can cancel a day before without penalty, but do they cancel often?


----------



## yulilin3

spartankid34 said:


> What's the likelihood of cancelling the show due to rain? Have a reservation for Friday, and looking at the weather it says 60% chance of rain in the PM. I know I can cancel a day before without penalty, but do they cancel often?


Only if it's heavy rain and lightning


----------



## spartankid34

yulilin3 said:


> Only if it's heavy rain and lightning



Thanks for the response. Hoping if anything it's just a passing shower kind of day.


----------



## cel_disney

spartankid34 said:


> Thanks for the response. Hoping if anything it's just a passing shower kind of day.



Our family would bring a large umbrella  just incase ... We prefer the umbrella to the poncho for standing outside!  (Assuming no lightening!) Just a suggestion!


----------



## yulilin3

spartankid34 said:


> Thanks for the response. Hoping if anything it's just a passing shower kind of day.


The day before check the forecast.  Be sure to check the hourly chance as opposed to the entire day.  It may say "Friday 60%" but it could be 50% in the morning and then going down to 20% in the afternoon,  these storms are unpredictable


----------



## DisneyLove2015

I am having a hard time with planning for the Glactic Spactacular.  We have one night planned in DHS and we have Fantasmic dining package booked (On DDP).   My son wants to see the Star Wars fireworks show though.   We have another night at Epcot that we don't have a dining reservation for dinner.  If we wanted to hop from Epcot to DHS in time to see the fireworks (gettinf there 30-45 minutes or more to get great spots) what time would you suggest needing to leave Epcot by?  We could walk or take the boat, whichever is faster.   We would be in world showcase doing F&W snacks


----------



## planning42012

I'm sorry if this has already been answered in this thread, but I just saw that the Star Wars Stage Show and March of the First Order aren't scheduled for the week we are there at the end of September.  Is this ending or have they just not scheduled far enough out yet?  Thanks!


----------



## xthebowdenx

I wish they had more than one option for the souvenir. We already have two sets, but would like to book again in October if they offer. I would settle for a bb8 sipper just to have something different.


----------



## yulilin3

planning42012 said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been answered in this thread, but I just saw that the Star Wars Stage Show and March of the First Order aren't scheduled for the week we are there at the end of September.  Is this ending or have they just not scheduled far enough out yet?  Thanks!


entertainment is usually scheduled 3 weeks out, so as of right now they have it until Sept. 17th. It should continue on, I know the show had an over night rehearsal this past weekend so I don't think it's ending, but with Disney you never know


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyLove2015 said:


> I am having a hard time with planning for the Glactic Spactacular.  We have one night planned in DHS and we have Fantasmic dining package booked (On DDP).   My son wants to see the Star Wars fireworks show though.   We have another night at Epcot that we don't have a dining reservation for dinner.  If we wanted to hop from Epcot to DHS in time to see the fireworks (gettinf there 30-45 minutes or more to get great spots) what time would you suggest needing to leave Epcot by?  We could walk or take the boat, whichever is faster.   We would be in world showcase doing F&W snacks


Give yourself 30 minutes for the trip from International Gateway to DHS. If it's not too hot we usually walk it and it takes us 20 min. at a moderate pace, the boat takes about the same time, assuming it's there when you exit


----------



## dsdeleon

Hey guys, quick question about this ******** ticketed event and JTA. How bad will it be by the time we show up at 9AM and all those people are already in line? I searched and searched but need to leave for the park soon. I was eating breakfast at AKL and noticed this ticketed event for today, our planned day to do JTA. I am understandably upset as I have had 4 busy weeks of work and didn't stalk the boards for every single change that could ruin our plans. Strangers are trying to comfort me but it's not helping lol. I need actual feedback from anyone that knows or anyone who remembers someone coming on here with feedback. I am half tempted to change plans but man those FP+ were so perfect.


----------



## yulilin3

dsdeleon said:


> Hey guys, quick question about this ******** ticketed event and JTA. How bad will it be by the time we show up at 9AM and all those people are already in line? I searched and searched but need to leave for the park soon. I was eating breakfast at AKL and noticed this ticketed event for today, our planned day to do JTA. I am understandably upset as I have had 4 busy weeks of work and didn't stalk the boards for every single change that could ruin our plans. Strangers are trying to comfort me but it's not helping lol. I need actual feedback from anyone that knows or anyone who remembers someone coming on here with feedback. I am half tempted to change plans but man those FP+ were so perfect.


If you're talking about EMM people have reported back that it doesn't really have an impact on signing up for JT, just be at the park entrance early and head over to sign up straight away.


----------



## MommaBerd

dsdeleon said:


> Hey guys, quick question about this ******** ticketed event and JTA. How bad will it be by the time we show up at 9AM and all those people are already in line? I searched and searched but need to leave for the park soon. I was eating breakfast at AKL and noticed this ticketed event for today, our planned day to do JTA. I am understandably upset as I have had 4 busy weeks of work and didn't stalk the boards for every single change that could ruin our plans. Strangers are trying to comfort me but it's not helping lol. I need actual feedback from anyone that knows or anyone who remembers someone coming on here with feedback. I am half tempted to change plans but man those FP+ were so perfect.



I did a search on the thread and the last person who reported back on this said that on their particular EMM day, there were only 60 families attending EMM. So, the chance of JTA being full at rope drop is unlikely.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Missyrose

dsdeleon said:


> Hey guys, quick question about this ******** ticketed event and JTA. How bad will it be by the time we show up at 9AM and all those people are already in line? I searched and searched but need to leave for the park soon. I was eating breakfast at AKL and noticed this ticketed event for today, our planned day to do JTA. I am understandably upset as I have had 4 busy weeks of work and didn't stalk the boards for every single change that could ruin our plans. Strangers are trying to comfort me but it's not helping lol. I need actual feedback from anyone that knows or anyone who remembers someone coming on here with feedback. I am half tempted to change plans but man those FP+ were so perfect.


Early Morning Magic hasn't really affected JTA signups much at all. There's a very, very limited number of people at EMM and not all sign up for JTA. They're off doing rides when regular park guests are let in, so there hasn't been a huge JTA queue already formed or anything like that. The EMM get the first crack at the showtimes, but I've yet to see a single report of anything more than a handful of kids being signed up during EMM.

I know you think is' a "********" event, but the people who have done it seem to like it and the people who choose to skip it haven't seen much difference in the crowds in the park they're attending that day.


----------



## dsdeleon

OK thanks guys for the quick replies! We are going to do it. Doing the standard being in line 30-45 min early. Sorry for calling it ******** it is probably awesome for them and won't affect me. I was more like "What is this ********? I can't take 4 weeks off of Disney planning?!?" Its like a part time job lol.


----------



## yulilin3

dsdeleon said:


> OK thanks guys for the quick replies! We are going to do it. Doing the standard being in line 30-45 min early. Sorry for calling it ******** it is probably awesome for them and won't affect me. I was more like "What is this *******? I can't take 4 weeks off of Disney planning?!?" Its like a part time job lol.


good luck, I would try and get the earliest show possible, it looks like rain will be more permanent this afternoon


----------



## Lisa F

dsdeleon said:


> OK thanks guys for the quick replies! We are going to do it. Doing the standard being in line 30-45 min early. Sorry for calling it ******** it is probably awesome for them and won't affect me. I was more like "What is this ********? I can't take 4 weeks off of Disney planning?!?" Its like a part time job lol.


it can be kind of frustrating that there is once again something you can pay extra for.  But at the same time, if it's something I want to do I'm all like "DISNEY! TAKE MY MONEY!"  if not it seems like a ******** money grab, lol.


----------



## Lisa F

I just wanted to weigh in on the table thing, also so that i get notifications from this thread again.

As an adult I would not mind a cocktail party style event where you mingle with other guests and share tables.  But as a single mother traveling alone with her 8 year old, this makes things harder on me.  Not hard enough that I am leaning toward NOT booking but this is the reason I avoid QS as well.... having to stand in line for drinks and stand in line again for desserts dragging my kid with me while he is buzzing all around me and then balance his drink, my drink, and two plates of dessert is going to be a challenge... and then to have to fight for a table (since I have no one in my party who can reserve a table for me) makes it even more difficult... we are going to have to insert ourselves into someone else's good time after they have already been there.

Now a whole group of us from our planning thread are planning to go on the same night so that will help with that a bit... it is a group of wonderful DISers who are all excited about their trip so we'll be "expected" and kind of sort of "with" a larger party.  It will help in my personal scenario.  But to me it is a little bit problematic when Disney sets up these premium events so that guests feel they have to jostle to get their money's worth.  I will be bringing our resort refillable mugs so that we can have larger drinks (fewer trips to the bar) and lids on our beverages as well (my son is on the spectrum and has issues with knowing where his body is sometimes and I'd rather not be indirectly responsible for him walking with some weird colored drink and dousing someone with it).  So that should help.  I might also throw a couple of the larger paper plates from our DVC unit into the backpack as well, just to minimize trips.  Again if I were alone or with another adult no biggie but every trip to the buffet is another chance for disaster to happen with my somewhat klutzy kiddo.  Again I guess my feeling is that for the cost of the event that I should not have these worries.... long lines, whining about waiting, and having to drag my kid over multiple trips with open cups and tiny plates.  you don't have to do dinner size plates but a salad sized plate would be a good compromise. 

On the subject of chairs, I think if they cut the number in half to provide chairs a $10 per person bump would not cut it. that is a huge loss in revenue. They would have to double the price for half the people to make the same money.  Disney is not going to do that!

I just hope that by the time we get there it is not a matter of being in the party for 15 minutes before having to run out to the beat the crowds for a good viewing spot too.


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> I just wanted to weigh in on the table thing, also so that i get notifications from this thread again.
> 
> As an adult I would not mind a cocktail party style event where you mingle with other guests and share tables.  But as a single mother traveling alone with her 8 year old, this makes things harder on me.  Not hard enough that I am leaning toward NOT booking but this is the reason I avoid QS as well.... having to stand in line for drinks and stand in line again for desserts dragging my kid with me while he is buzzing all around me and then balance his drink, my drink, and two plates of dessert is going to be a challenge... and then to have to fight for a table (since I have no one in my party who can reserve a table for me) makes it even more difficult... we are going to have to insert ourselves into someone else's good time after they have already been there.
> 
> Now a whole group of us from our planning thread are planning to go on the same night so that will help with that a bit... it is a group of wonderful DISers who are all excited about their trip so we'll be "expected" and kind of sort of "with" a larger party.  It will help in my personal scenario.  But to me it is a little bit problematic when Disney sets up these premium events so that guests feel they have to jostle to get their money's worth.  I will be bringing our resort refillable mugs so that we can have larger drinks (fewer trips to the bar) and lids on our beverages as well (my son is on the spectrum and has issues with knowing where his body is sometimes and I'd rather not be indirectly responsible for him walking with some weird colored drink and dousing someone with it).  So that should help.  I might also throw a couple of the larger paper plates from our DVC unit into the backpack as well, just to minimize trips.  Again if I were alone or with another adult no biggie but every trip to the buffet is another chance for disaster to happen with my somewhat klutzy kiddo.  Again I guess my feeling is that for the cost of the event that I should not have these worries.... long lines, whining about waiting, and having to drag my kid over multiple trips with open cups and tiny plates.  you don't have to do dinner size plates but a salad sized plate would be a good compromise.
> 
> On the subject of chairs, I think if they cut the number in half to provide chairs a $10 per person bump would not cut it. that is a huge loss in revenue. They would have to double the price for half the people to make the same money.  Disney is not going to do that!
> 
> I just hope that by the time we get there it is not a matter of being in the party for 15 minutes before having to run out to the beat the crowds for a good viewing spot too.


all great points, and I encourage you to seek a manager at the party and share your views.Direct feedback is the most effective way for people in charge to know what guests are thinking. 
It's great when Dissers get together, I've met a lot of Dissers through the years, especially through Star Wars Weekends where we would beet every Saturday of the weekends, so much fun


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> all great points, and I encourage you to seek a manager at the party and share your views.Direct feedback is the most effective way for people in charge to know what guests are thinking.
> It's great when Dissers get together, I've met a lot of Dissers through the years, especially through Star Wars Weekends where we would beet every Saturday of the weekends, so much fun


I will if it is an issue when I am there. Right now I am waiting for December to open up. I still think it is better than the alternative of not having reserved seating though.  

I love meeting up with other disney fans too.  Back in the 90's/early 2000's when I lived in Maryland I remember meeting Deb Wills (allears.net mastermind) at a pin meet there.  She is very down to earth and charming for all of her internet fame and we ran into her at WDW every so often for a while and it felt like knowing a celebrity, lol.  But even non famous disney fans tend to be great people.  Maybe you can swing by and say hi too, the date we are all targeting is 12/3 (it's a saturday).  I know you sometimes make appearances, lol.


----------



## Candycane83

I want to ask... I know the capacity is 175 right now and there was talk of changing it back to 140. Are they keeping it at 175?


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> I want to ask... I know the capacity is 175 right now and there was talk of changing it back to 140. Are they keeping it at 175?


No word yet


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> No word yet


this is my cynical take on it.  Unless they get horrible guest feedback where people are nearly demanding their money back OR they can't sell out 175 tickets, they have no motivation at all to reduce the size of the party.


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> this is my cynical take on it.  Unless they get horrible guest feedback where people are nearly demanding their money back OR they can't sell out 175 tickets, they have no motivation at all to reduce the size of the party.


Yep


----------



## dsdeleon

Well just to give some feedback on EMM mornings. We arrived today pre RD, lined up down the road as close as possible and when we got there the lines were wrapped all the way around through Indian Jones and behind it. My poor 11 yo has already been rained out once so we were beyond disappointed to get a 12:40 time at the earliest. Never seen so many parents emotionally breaking down at once and they all said it was because of the paid early hour.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

dsdeleon said:


> Well just to give some feedback on EMM mornings. We arrived today pre RD, lined up down the road as close as possible and when we got there the lines were wrapped all the way around through Indian Jones and behind it. My poor 11 yo has already been rained out once so we were beyond disappointed to get a 12:40 time at the earliest. Never seen so many parents emotionally breaking down at once and they all said it was because of the paid early hour.


I am sorry you had such trouble!  When we did EMM, there were only about 25 families and there was no impact on the Jedi lines at all.  I guess there must have been a lot of people today?


----------



## Rash

Did the dessert party on Friday, 8/26.  Couple notes that may be helpful:

- They let us in at 7:15 pm (7:30 official start time, 8:45 show)
- We were told that the stormtroopers would lead us over at 8:20, so 25 minutes before the show. I confirmed that a couple times with different CMs.
- My family (4 of us) went out to the roped area at 8:15, but the CMs would not let us in. They had a mini conference and then told us to wait behind the taped area with the general crowd (so we weren't in the way) until the rest of the group came over. As soon as I saw the stormtroopers coming, we went back to the CMs and they let us in. I had read here that they would let you in if you got there early - that didn't happen for us. Don't know if it was just confused CMs or new policy.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lisa F said:


> it can be kind of frustrating that there is once again something you can pay extra for.  But at the same time, if it's something I want to do I'm all like "DISNEY! TAKE MY MONEY!"  if not it seems like a ******** money grab, lol.


Yup! Gotta' say that we loved EMM at MK.  I wasn't planning on booking it... last minute booking... and we loved it. Got a ton done, tasty breakfast, lovely.  Figured that with Aug crowds and heat, the more we could get done early the better!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lisa F said:


> this is my cynical take on it.  Unless they get horrible guest feedback where people are nearly demanding their money back OR they can't sell out 175 tickets, they have no motivation at all to reduce the size of the party.


I told them in my two guest surveys that if the kept the capacity at what they currently had it set, we would not do it again.  That's about as strong as I got in my feedback, though...


----------



## yulilin3

Rash said:


> Did the dessert party on Friday, 8/26.  Couple notes that may be helpful:
> 
> - They let us in at 7:15 pm (7:30 official start time, 8:45 show)
> - We were told that the stormtroopers would lead us over at 8:20, so 25 minutes before the show. I confirmed that a couple times with different CMs.
> - My family (4 of us) went out to the roped area at 8:15, but the CMs would not let us in. They had a mini conference and then told us to wait behind the taped area with the general crowd (so we weren't in the way) until the rest of the group came over. As soon as I saw the stormtroopers coming, we went back to the CMs and they let us in. I had read here that they would let you in if you got there early - that didn't happen for us. Don't know if it was just confused CMs or new policy.


we will have to wait for a second report to see if this is new policy. I hope you enjoyed the show


----------



## Rash

yulilin3 said:


> we will have to wait for a second report to see if this is new policy. I hope you enjoyed the show



We did-thanks! Although we much prefer the old show - those were the best fireworks I have ever seen anywhere.


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Was so looking forward to this dessert party (we have it reserved for tomorrow night). But they're calling for 80% chance of thunderstorms so thinking of cancelling.  I don't want to spend over $200 for just dessert - I mean how many desserts can one eat? My understanding is that they still hold the dessert party, right? And I assume there is no discount if they cancel the fireworks?
So, dissapointed! If fireworks reservation is for tomorrow when do I have to cancel by? 6:00 today?


----------



## Lisa F

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I told them in my two guest surveys that if the kept the capacity at what they currently had it set, we would not do it again.  That's about as strong as I got in my feedback, though...


that is probably as strong as anyone will really feel about it and my guess is if that they are fully booked they won't make changes based on a few people who won't do it more than once as most people probably would only do it one time anyway.  So i guess the rest of us should be planning on 175 now


----------



## Lisa F

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup! Gotta' say that we loved EMM at MK.  I wasn't planning on booking it... last minute booking... and we loved it. Got a ton done, tasty breakfast, lovely.  Figured that with Aug crowds and heat, the more we could get done early the better!!


the reviews have been great! kind of wish i could fit it in but I don't think i can, lol.


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Has anyone experienced going to the dessert party and having the fireworks cancelled?


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> we will have to wait for a second report to see if this is new policy. I hope you enjoyed the show


yes, it will be interesting to see if disney saw the writing on the wall about people leaving earlier and earlier or if it was a one time thing.  with disney you never can tell!


----------



## yulilin3

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Has anyone experienced going to the dessert party and having the fireworks cancelled?


I don't remember anyone reporting on that yet


----------



## Roxyfire

Lisa F said:


> yes, it will be interesting to see if disney saw the writing on the wall about people leaving earlier and earlier or if it was a one time thing.  with disney you never can tell!



It's an easy way to discourage it. One of the highlights for my kid would be to walk out with the stormtroopers. I'd hate to lose out on that just because some people just have to get a jump on everyone else.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Roxyfire said:


> It's an easy way to discourage it. One of the highlights for my kid would be to walk out with the stormtroopers. I'd hate to lose out on that just because some people just have to get a jump on everyone else.



the reason we went out early is that I am short and wanted to be near the front.  The storm trooper parade was cool to see but I imagine its much less cool if you are number 173, 174 and 175 in the line...


----------



## Candycane83

bilnsheldodisney said:


> the reason we went out early is that I am short and wanted to be near the front.  The storm trooper parade was cool to see but I imagine its much less cool if you are number 174, 174 and 175 in the line...


Totally agree with this. This is like the Wishes dessert party where you're assigned seating and not allowed to stand by the railing. If you get a seat by the railing, it's great, but if you get a seat with a blocked view, then not so great....


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> the reason we went out early is that I am short and wanted to be near the front.  The storm trooper parade was cool to see but I imagine its much less cool if you are number 174, 174 and 175 in the line...


yeah, if you're not at the front of the pack you pretty much lose the coolness of being escorted by the stormtroopers


----------



## Lisa F

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Has anyone experienced going to the dessert party and having the fireworks cancelled?


I will say that in my experience it takes a lot for disney to cancel a nighttime show.

I remember in 2014 lining up an hour early for the MSEP right outside the christmas shop. as usually happens we made friends with our neighbors. then in the distance we saw some lightning far away and our neighbors pulled up the radar.  Yup, we were going to get SLAMMED. We were just hoping the MSEP would happen before that.  So the parade kicks off but we are about mid route and are waiting.  Suddenly right as we can see the first float, it starts to POUR (we had purchased ponchos in the christmas shop in the meantime so we were prepared).  The costumes, the lights, everything was under a deluge. I couldn't believe it. There was lightning off in the distance but not really that close to use.  They finished the parade.  Now they probably have to either bring it in on one end of another but they didn't speed it up or anything.  They didn't cancel it due to the radar.  They got it in and the lightning never made it to where we were... the rain stopped and fireworks went off without a hitch.  I think unless you are under a storm with thunder and lightning (not just in the distance) the thing is going to go on.


----------



## Roxyfire

bilnsheldodisney said:


> the reason we went out early is that I am short and wanted to be near the front.  The storm trooper parade was cool to see but I imagine its much less cool if you are number 174, 174 and 175 in the line...



Hey I'm short too, but they have to do something to keep it under control. They probably don't want to have people camp out in there for most of the party either. 175 is probably too many people from what I've been reading, but I doubt they'll drop it down either.


----------



## yulilin3

Roxyfire said:


> Hey I'm short too, but they have to do something to keep it under control. They probably don't want to have people camp out in there for most of the party either. 175 is probably too many people from what I've been reading, but I doubt they'll drop it down either.


I don't see why it would matter if someone wants to wait outside early. The area outside is roped off from the beginning of the dessert party, they staff the outside viewing from the beginning so why would it matter. It's like if I go to MK and get as pot for the parade 3 hours before, why would they care.
When the entire party was outside some would get in line an hour before to get the best tables, this is the same thing.
The only solution I see is that they ask taller people to separate from their parties and stand in the back while kids and short people go in front, I don''t think that will ever happen.
Of course the obvious solution would be to cut the number of people but I don't see that happening either


----------



## Roxyfire

yulilin3 said:


> I don't see why it would matter if someone wants to wait outside early. The area outside is roped off from the beginning of the dessert party, they staff the outside viewing from the beginning so why would it matter. It's like if I go to MK and get as pot for the parade 3 hours before, why would they care.



I just feel like it's different if you're doing a party, it doesn't cost any extra to sit out on the pavement. But if it's "ok better get all our stuff and eat and then rush over before everyone else" it just adds another element that's all. Of course, if it's crowded that's another thing. I don't blame anyone for not wanting to stand behind a tall person, I don't want that either. But I also don't blame them for saying wait, either.  Just my opinion.


----------



## MonaMN

Given the mixed reviews, our current plan is to book the party for our last night, but see if we manage to make it there a different night and watch it... and then cancel.  Right now, it feels like a lot of money to still have to wait for a long time.  Seems like we could just camp out and go buy our own snacks for a fraction of the cost but about the same amount of time. We are not going until late November, so I will be monitoring the situation.


----------



## yulilin3

MonaMN said:


> Given the mixed reviews, our current plan is to book the party for our last night, but see if we manage to make it there a different night and watch it... and then cancel.  Right now, it feels like a lot of money to still have to wait for a long time.  Seems like we could just camp out and go buy our own snacks for a fraction of the cost but about the same amount of time. We are not going until late November, so I will be monitoring the situation.


this is a great strategy.


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> this is a great strategy.


what time do people start camping out for this thing?


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> what time do people start camping out for this thing?


at least an hour, although there has been some reports of getting good spots 15 minutes before, but if you don't want to risk it. At least an hour


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if you guys have seen this.


----------



## Missyrose

For those reading along, I'm short (5-3 on a good day), stood halfway back in the dessert party viewing area and had no issues seeing everything. My husband and I went out to the viewing area early so he could set up his camera's tripod in front of the lamp post, so he wouldn't block anyone's view. I stood next to him, the viewing area filled up around us and I had no issues seeing the projections or fireworks.


----------



## cel_disney

Very strange to read about the JTA line this morning.  I see that you got a later time - that makes sense to me because many signed up ahead of you (EMM but mostly PPO breakfast) and could see the weather forecast.  

But - did you also stand in a long line?   I would not have expected that the line would be much longer than a regular day - only that it would have opened up later (9am, not 8:45)


----------



## Lisa F

Missyrose said:


> For those reading along, I'm short (5-3 on a good day), stood halfway back in the dessert party viewing area and had no issues seeing everything. My husband and I went out to the viewing area early so he could set up his camera's tripod in front of the lamp post, so he wouldn't block anyone's view. I stood next to him, the viewing area filled up around us and I had no issues seeing the projections or fireworks.


thanks for the report. I had read that the allocated space is actually larger than needed so if you move toward the back of it (rather than the front) you won't have people directly in front of you. is this still the case? the issue would be proximity to a tall person and angle as no one is going to have a truly front row view for this.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen this.


so cool to see it this way!


----------



## Elliemay2

Lisa F said:


> I will say that in my experience it takes a lot for disney to cancel a nighttime show.



We were at the MNSSHP last year.  Our party day was a rainy day, but not too bad.  Once the party got going, rain picked up off and on.  I don't recall any lightening. The stage show was cancelled.  Finally, a modified version of the last stage show was shown about 30 minutes late.  So, it happens.  We still enjoyed it...we were at Disney!!!! 

The trick or treat lines were so long that my kids only did one.  We did one ride (HM) & one M&G (witch) and sat at Casey's the rest of the night.  My 5 year old slept there with my DH and older DS while DD and I went to the modified stage show.  We did have great viewing of the parade and the fireworks from our table at Casey's, but that was pretty much all we did at the party.  Don't get me wrong, we did enjoy it and are hoping to have a much better time at MVMCP this year and the Star wars dessert party!   The one thing I think we did wrong is start our day at MK early in the AM.  We stayed all day and through the end of the Halloween Party.   This year we are not going to MK before MVMCP.  We are going to Epcot for 3 quick fast passes, then to WCC for my son's 14th birthday before we go to the party.  Either way, Rain or Shine....we will be at DISNEY!


----------



## yulilin3

So got word back: you can't show up super early to the viewing location (by super early I mean an hour before) because they are setting up the tables with the water and the steins. We will have word later this week if there's a new policy that everyone has to wait for the stormtroopers, of course, if anyone is doing the party tonight or tomorrow we will have first hand accounts on that


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Rash said:


> Did the dessert party on Friday, 8/26.  Couple notes that may be helpful:
> 
> - They let us in at 7:15 pm (7:30 official start time, 8:45 show)
> - We were told that the stormtroopers would lead us over at 8:20, so 25 minutes before the show. I confirmed that a couple times with different CMs.
> - My family (4 of us) went out to the roped area at 8:15, but the CMs would not let us in. They had a mini conference and then told us to wait behind the taped area with the general crowd (so we weren't in the way) until the rest of the group came over. As soon as I saw the stormtroopers coming, we went back to the CMs and they let us in. I had read here that they would let you in if you got there early - that didn't happen for us. Don't know if it was just confused CMs or new policy.


If this is new policy to NOT let people go out early, I will be very excited. I want a good view and to be able to enjoy the deserts. My kids eat SLOW. Especially if they lead the group out 25 min early instead of 15. Wonder why they moved it sooner. Do you know what time the StormTroopers& crowd arrived at the roped area?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> If this is new policy to NOT let people go out early, I will be very excited. I want a good view and to be able to enjoy the deserts. My kids eat SLOW. Especially if they lead the group out 25 min early instead of 15. Wonder why they moved it sooner. Do you know what time the StormTroopers& crowd arrived at the roped area?


If they walk out 25 minutes before the show they arrive in 3 minutes, Launch Bay is very close.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> So got word back: you can't show up super early to the viewing location (by super early I mean an hour before) because they are setting up the tables with the water and the steins. We will have word later this week if there's a new policy that everyone has to wait for the stormtroopers, of course, if anyone is doing the party tonight or tomorrow we will have first hand accounts on that


I must admit that it would bug me if they make people wait.  Then I'd feel like I had to be on constant lookout during the party for when that line begins to form... would stress me out!  I liked knowing that if I just headed out early, the time I did spend in the party I could just enjoy and not worry about that.

8/12/16: The first time we did this, we arrived in the reserved viewing area around 9:00, on a night when they were going to bring people out at 9:15 for 9:30 fireworks -- tables/water/steins were already set up.
8/19/16: The second time we did this, we arrived in the reserved viewing area around 8:50, on a night when they were going to bring people out at 9:05 for 9:30 fireworks -- tables/water/steins were still being set up but they let us in anyway.
Both times we were able to get in the dessert party around 8pm.  By 8:50 we were MORE THAN DONE with desserts!!  Only so much you can eat!  Was easy to leave in time to get a good spot.  I really would NOT like this change.


----------



## Rash

yulilin3 said:


> So got word back: you can't show up super early to the viewing location (by super early I mean an hour before) because they are setting up the tables with the water and the steins.



Just to reiterate, I was there 5 minutes before the storm troopers got there with the group. 10 minutes max. I didn't notice if they were done setting up yet - perhaps they were running late that night and it was a one time occurrence.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

yulilin3 said:


> If they walk out 25 minutes before the show they arrive in 3 minutes, Launch Bay is very close.


I guess I was wondering more if they start trying to line people up 25 min before. Or if they are walking out the door 25 min before.
I don't see why I have to stand outside in the heat for 25 minutes if the space is guaranteed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I guess I was wondering more if they start trying to line people up 25 min before. Or if they are walking out the door 25 min before.


On 8/12 I made some notes about times... They said they were going to gather people to head over at 9:15 that night.  I was already out in the reserved viewing area, and they all arrived there at 9:20.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

FastPasser said:


> Actually they haven't moved it sooner. For example, for a 7:45 show, the party officially ends at the LB at 7:30, so they want everyone inside the viewing area by 7:30. In order to accomplish that, they're scheduled to leave the LB at 7:20, which is 25 minutes before the show. If they left any later, by the time they got to the viewing area, got their Chewy stein and water, got settled, it's time for the show. This party, in particular, is so closely timed and intense that PEO CMs don't like working it.


Everyone has said before that they didn't leave LB until 15 min prior to show time before. Now it's being reported as 25 min prior. That is 10 min earlier/less time in LB than previously.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser said:


> Actually they haven't moved it sooner. For example, for a 7:45 show, the party officially ends at the LB at 7:30, so they want everyone inside the viewing area by 7:30. In order to accomplish that, they're scheduled to leave the LB at 7:20, which is 25 minutes before the show. If they left any later, by the time they got to the viewing area, got their Chewy stein and water, got settled, it's time for the show. This party, in particular, is so closely timed and intense that PEO CMs don't like working it.


They HAVE moved the time they are walking people out to 10min sooner than they used to...



DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Everyone has said before that they didn't leave LB until 15 min prior to show time before. Now it's being reported as 25 min prior. That is 10 min earlier/less time in LB than previously.


Yes -- true.

As I've said in my reports, it was 15min prior to showtime on 8/12 and by 8/19 when we attended a second time it was 25min before showtime.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes -- true.
> 
> As I've said in my reports, it was 15min prior to showtime on 8/12 and by 8/19 when we attended a second time it was 25min before showtime.


Another poster also reported being led out 25 minutes before


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser said:


> I can't respond to what everyone has reported, but what I do know is that the pack has usually arrived at the viewing area about 15 minutes, give or take 5 minutes, before the show. Sometimes a little less depending on the punctuality of the Stormtroopers. You know how they can be. Yes you do lose 10 minutes, but your rez is for one hour, but that includes the time it takes to organize the move.


I think the point is that *they HAVE reduced the party time just recently by 10min per reports -- through a concerted effort/change -- not just a natural variance. *

Like I said...

On 8/12 I was specifically told at checkin that they would gather us at *9:15* for the 9:30 show.
On 8/19 I was specifically told at checkin that they would gather us at *9:05* for the 9:30 show.
*I asked why the change, and the CM said to allow people more time to pick up steins and settle in before the show. It was obviously a change they made consciously. *
I felt like we had plenty of time for desserts either way, personally.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I felt like we had plenty of time for desserts either way, personally


For just adults or older children I agree the time would be plenty either way. But I have a 2 & 4 year old that are super slow eaters that will not have a chair to sit in or table to focus. And one of us will have to be gopher going back for food/drinks while the other watches the kids. So I am bummed about loosing 10 min as it does effect the rushing feel to me. I don't want to spend $250 to feel rushed juggling food/drinks. I will likely be canceling now. I was on the fence already about keeping it.


----------



## BlueLion

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think the point is that *they HAVE reduced the party time just recently by 10min per reports -- through a concerted effort/change -- not just a natural variance. *
> 
> Like I said...
> 
> On 8/12 I was specifically told at checkin that they would gather us at *9:15* for the 9:30 show.
> On 8/19 I was specifically told at checkin that they would gather us at *9:05* for the 9:30 show.
> *I asked why the change, and the CM said to allow people more time to pick up steins and settle in before the show. It was obviously a change they made consciously. *
> I felt like we had plenty of time for desserts either way, personally.



And on 8/17 we were told at our 8:15 check in that we'd gather at 8:55 for a 9:30 show. I even confirmed it back because it seemed so early. This definitely added to our rushed feeling (along with a 2yo). We walked over on our own probably sometime around 9 and no one else was there. Would guess they arrived around 9:10 maybe?


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Do the changes in time leaving the party correspond to the increase in party tickets sold?  I'm not sure when that happened or if it correlates, but it would make sense that moving more people takes more time.

As others have said, I'm on the fence with this too based on reports.  I mean if I have to leave a party to be ahead of the crowd of 175 30 minutes before the show, do I just want to save the money, grab a snack and drink from HBD or wherever and sit on the ground for the extra 30 minutes to get a spot just as good?

I really don't know what to do, but truly appreciate everyone's take!


----------



## yulilin3

5DisneyNuts said:


> Do the changes in time leaving the party correspond to the increase in party tickets sold?  I'm not sure when that happened or if it correlates, but it would make sense that moving more people takes more time.
> 
> As others have said, I'm on the fence with this too based on reports.  I mean if I have to leave a party to be ahead of the crowd of 175 30 minutes before the show, do I just want to save the money, grab a snack and drink from HBD or wherever and sit on the ground for the extra 30 minutes to get a spot just as good?
> 
> I really don't know what to do, but truly appreciate everyone's take!


It is a hard decision.  And you have to put the value in what's important to you and your family. 
The leaving early was reported last week so it does not coincide with the 175 number


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Thank you so much yulilin!  Your information has been amazing and is soooo appreciated!


----------



## cel_disney

I saw a report in another thread that on the website today, EMM dates started showing up for October (on Saturdays!)...this was new today but not book able... Fingers crossed that means we will see updated hours and fireworks for October posted Soon!!


----------



## RAPstar

FastPasser said:


> Actually they haven't moved it sooner. For example, for a 7:45 show, the party officially ends at the LB at 7:30, so they want everyone inside the viewing area by 7:30. In order to accomplish that, they're scheduled to leave the LB at 7:20, which is 25 minutes before the show. If they left any later, by the time they got to the viewing area, got their Chewy stein and water, got settled, it's time for the show. This party, in particular, is so closely timed and intense that PEO CMs don't like working it.



PEO?


----------



## yulilin3

RAPstar said:


> PEO?


I could be wrong but I believe that's Private Events Operations


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> I saw a report in another thread that on the website today, EMM dates started showing up for October (on Saturdays!)...this was new today but not book able... Fingers crossed that means we will see updated hours and fireworks for October posted Soon!!


EMM just became bookable this morning, no change to the SWaGS calendar yet


----------



## yulilin3

review of SWaGS from Kristin Ford over on allears. BTW when she mentions "in front of the screens" I believe she's saying to be in front of the 2 projection towers http://land.allears.net/blogs/krist...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> For just adults or older children I agree the time would be plenty either way. But I have a 2 & 4 year old that are super slow eaters that will not have a chair to sit in or table to focus. And one of us will have to be gopher going back for food/drinks while the other watches the kids. So I am bummed about loosing 10 min as it does effect the rushing feel to me. I don't want to spend $250 to feel rushed juggling food/drinks. I will likely be canceling now. I was on the fence already about keeping it.


To be honest, with kids that age I wouldn't have done the dessert party. I'd have taken it as a great night for a sitter and DH and I would have gone!  A personal decision/preference of course!! I just don't think the standing tables are conducive to having really young kids -- not ideal, IMO.

We used to do the MK dessert party when the kids were younger, back when tables were reserved. They could sit after a long day, there was a ton of time, and we weren't SO CLOSE to the fireworks.

At 9 and 11 now, the LOVED the SW dessert party and had plenty of time to trade with Jawas, eat, then enjoy the show.

Hope you have an awesome time whatever you decide!!!


----------



## Lisa F

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> To be honest, with kids that age I wouldn't have done the dessert party. I'd have taken it as a great night for a sitter and DH and I would have gone!  A personal decision/preference of course!! I just don't think the standing tables are conducive to having really young kids -- not ideal, IMO.
> 
> We used to do the MK dessert party when the kids were younger, back when tables were reserved. They could sit after a long day, there was a ton of time, and we weren't SO CLOSE to the fireworks.
> 
> At 9 and 11 now, the LOVED the SW dessert party and had plenty of time to trade with Jawas, eat, then enjoy the show.
> 
> Hope you have an awesome time whatever you decide!!!


I have an 8 year old and am a single mom and it seems like it's shaping up to be a tough thing for me to have to handle, between how crowded it is at standing room only tables etc.  It is definitely less and less kid friendly the more they develop it and like a very crowded adult cocktail party instead.  That said, it has already been discussed with my kiddo and I will just plan how to make it easier for both of us.  Also a bunch of people from my planning happy dance thread will be there so it will help with the table saving.  but still... not as excited as I was.


----------



## Missyrose

Lisa F said:


> I have an 8 year old and am a single mom and it seems like it's shaping up to be a tough thing for me to have to handle, between how crowded it is at standing room only tables etc.  It is definitely less and less kid friendly the more they develop it and like a very crowded adult cocktail party instead.  That said, it has already been discussed with my kiddo and I will just plan how to make it easier for both of us.  Also a bunch of people from my planning happy dance thread will be there so it will help with the table saving.  but still... not as excited as I was.


It wasn't anything like an adult cocktail party. There were TONS of kids at mine. There were plenty of adults and kids sitting in Launch Bay, enjoying their snacks. Heck, until I snagged a bench, I sat on the floor. Still had tons of fun. I just don't want people to overthink things, it's a dessert party, not basic training.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lisa F said:


> I have an 8 year old and am a single mom and it seems like it's shaping up to be a tough thing for me to have to handle, between how crowded it is at standing room only tables etc.  It is definitely less and less kid friendly the more they develop it and like a very crowded adult cocktail party instead.  That said, it has already been discussed with my kiddo and I will just plan how to make it easier for both of us.  Also a bunch of people from my planning happy dance thread will be there so it will help with the table saving.  but still... not as excited as I was.


If your 8yo is anything like my 9yo I think you'll be totally fine!!! DD9 was the one chasing down Jawas to trade with, making multiple trips to the dessert table and back on her own, etc.

My personal take is that it's tougher for younger kids who can't even reach the table. 

In the 2 nights we just did the party, we only saw one party with stroller-aged kids. LOTS of kids ages 7-teens for sure. I'm sure that varies a ton -- just sharing what we saw.


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> I have an 8 year old and am a single mom and it seems like it's shaping up to be a tough thing for me to have to handle, between how crowded it is at standing room only tables etc.  It is definitely less and less kid friendly the more they develop it and like a very crowded adult cocktail party instead.  That said, it has already been discussed with my kiddo and I will just plan how to make it easier for both of us.  Also a bunch of people from my planning happy dance thread will be there so it will help with the table saving.  but still... not as excited as I was.


I think you mentioned that your son is in the spectrum and that is the biggest concern, but having friends around will help. Just go with the flow and don't go in hating it already. It's going to be fine


----------



## MommaBerd

One suggestion regarding younger kids and seating- could you bring a towel or *small* blanket and have a little floor picnic in a corner or against the wall somewhere? Or would that be too obtrusive to other guests?


----------



## yulilin3

MommaBerd said:


> One suggestion regarding younger kids and seating- could you bring a towel or *small* blanket and have a little floor picnic in a corner or against the wall somewhere? Or would that be too obtrusive to other guests?


There's room in the Celebration Gallery (B) and the Game Center (G) , also in the game center there are about 5 benches along the walls , also, if the weather is nice the courtyard is a great place, there's more open room, maybe not so much if the child tends to run around/away


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> I think you mentioned that your son is in the spectrum and that is the biggest concern, but having friends around will help. Just go with the flow and don't go in hating it already. It's going to be fine


@Lisa F I didn't realize this when I responded -- I agree with @yulilin3 that *especially* if you have some friends with you, you'll be totally fine! I also agree with @Missyrose that perhaps some of us (who, me?! ) sometimes overthink these things!  Hope you have an awesome time!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> @Lisa F I didn't realize this when I responded -- I agree with @yulilin3 that *especially* if you have some friends with you, you'll be totally fine! I also agree with @Missyrose that perhaps some of us (who, me?! ) sometimes overthink these things!  Hope you have an awesome time!


Wait,  what? !? Disney planners over think things? ! ?


----------



## Candycane83

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If your 8yo is anything like my 9yo I think you'll be totally fine!!! DD9 was the one chasing down Jawas to trade with, making multiple trips to the dessert table and back on her own, etc.
> 
> My personal take is that it's tougher for younger kids who can't even reach the table.
> 
> In the 2 nights we just did the party, we only saw one party with stroller-aged kids. LOTS of kids ages 7-teens for sure. I'm sure that varies a ton -- just sharing what we saw.


I'll be the one bringing my two year old to this  I'm still considering it because the alternative is to wait outside for at least an hour... But with all the reviews I'm a little hesitant now. (I'm still trying to picture how we will handle our two year old, most likely go early enough to snag a bench) Of course a lot of things can change but hopefully they will still let people out a little early, just my preference...


----------



## dsdeleon

cel_disney said:


> Very strange to read about the JTA line this morning.  I see that you got a later time - that makes sense to me because many signed up ahead of you (EMM but mostly PPO breakfast) and could see the weather forecast.
> 
> But - did you also stand in a long line?   I would not have expected that the line would be much longer than a regular day - only that it would have opened up later (9am, not 8:45)


The line took 20-25 minutes, much longer than I have experienced before when it was in the other location. One of the tables iPads were down and IT was trying to fix it so that also slowed things down. We cut our losses, opted for the 7:40 PM show and went back to AKL for the day. Nighttime JTA and the SW FWs were fun! I followed Joshes easywdw pics from my phone and we had a great view walking up about 10 minutes before showtime.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Candycane83 said:


> I'll be the one bringing my two year old to this  I'm still considering it because the alternative is to wait outside for at least an hour... But with all the reviews I'm a little hesitant now. (I'm still trying to picture how we will handle our two year old, most likely go early enough to snag a bench) Of course a lot of things can change but hopefully they will still let people out a little early, just my preference...


Enjoy!!    I think that arriving early is a great idea, especially if you're hoping to stake out a bench.   I also liked not feeling rushed this way... especially when we were a party of 6.  We grabbed a couple of tables near each other just up the stairs from the party, and made our first pass at desserts before the place filled up. Then it was all about enjoying the desserts and Jawa trading!  My sister and her boyfriend also had time to meet Kylo Ren (we had already done that, so just skipped and got more desserts!!).


----------



## myowntwofeet

I have gotten mixed responses on other boards, so I thought I would try here! I have H&V currently booked for two times and I'm trying to decide what to keep. I have a prepark at 845 and a regular breakfast at 1005.  My 6yo only request was to do jedi training. I have heard from some that if you have a PPO, you can go straight to jedi training and sign up on the way to your ADR. But some have said it's not allowed until rope drop. Just trying to figure out what would be the best way to try and get him in jedi training. Our DHS day is 9/24.


----------



## MamaMeggie

yulilin3 said:


> EMM just became bookable this morning, no change to the SWaGS calendar yet


Where do you book EMM? I haven't been able to find it on the website.


----------



## Missyrose

MamaMeggie said:


> Where do you book EMM? I haven't been able to find it on the website.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/morning-magic/


----------



## hiroMYhero

MamaMeggie said:


> Where do you book EMM? I haven't been able to find it on the website.


Here's the site:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic/


----------



## yulilin3

myowntwofeet said:


> I have gotten mixed responses on other boards, so I thought I would try here! I have H&V currently booked for two times and I'm trying to decide what to keep. I have a prepark at 845 and a regular breakfast at 1005.  My 6yo only request was to do jedi training. I have heard from some that if you have a PPO, you can go straight to jedi training and sign up on the way to your ADR. But some have said it's not allowed until rope drop. Just trying to figure out what would be the best way to try and get him in jedi training. Our DHS day is 9/24.


There have been reports of both scenarios happening. If you are set on doing the breakfast I would do the PPOone and try and sign up, and if they don't let you just come out and sign up when they open it. The dates in Set that you are coming are not the busiest so you could also keep the later breakfast and sign up before that. Both would work fine, in my opinion, and it's just up to you and your family how early you want to get up.


----------



## myowntwofeet

yulilin3 said:


> There have been reports of both scenarios happening. If you are set on doing the breakfast I would do the PPOone and try and sign up, and if they don't let you just come out and sign up when they open it. The dates in Set that you are coming are not the busiest so you could also keep the later breakfast and sign up before that. Both would work fine, in my opinion, and it's just up to you and your family how early you want to get up.


Thanks! We were going to get there at about 8 for rope drop at 9 anyway, and I'm just doing H&V Because it's the only TS in the park that we really wanted and I was hoping a PPO might help with JT. This stuff is so hard to figure out!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

yulilin3 said:


> EMM just became bookable this morning, no change to the SWaGS calendar yet


This is giving me hope for EMM in November.  Now come on SWaGS I need this to happen soon.  Booking FP's really stinks without having this info made sooner.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

I just looked at the calendar and they added dates through mid December for HS EMM, so Nov is open. Only on Sat. 


Wanna be Ariel said:


> This is giving me hope for EMM in November.  Now come on SWaGS I need this to happen soon.  Booking FP's really stinks without having this info made sooner.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Wanna be Ariel said:


> *This is giving me hope for EMM in November*.  Now come on SWaGS I need this to happen soon.  Booking FP's really stinks without having this info made sooner.



I might be misunderstanding your post, but EMM is bookable for November as of this morning.


----------



## Roxyfire

Lisa F said:


> I have an 8 year old and am a single mom and it seems like it's shaping up to be a tough thing for me to have to handle, between how crowded it is at standing room only tables etc.  It is definitely less and less kid friendly the more they develop it and like a very crowded adult cocktail party instead.  That said, it has already been discussed with my kiddo and I will just plan how to make it easier for both of us.  Also a bunch of people from my planning happy dance thread will be there so it will help with the table saving.  but still... not as excited as I was.



I'm in the same boat, currently when we go to brunch places I hold his plate and put things on it, then I get my own. Perhaps he will just have to carry his own plate this time, and I hope it doesn't land on some poor unsuspecting soul nearby!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> I just looked at the calendar and they added dates through mid December for HS EMM, so Nov is open. Only on Sat.


Sorry I was looking for MK  Not for HS. Never mind got excited for nothing.  I need my coffee


----------



## Avery's mom

For some reason, there is NO EMM the entire week I will be there.  There is a dead space on the calendar from Monday September 26th all the way until Saturday, October 8th!  This stinks!


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> I think you mentioned that your son is in the spectrum and that is the biggest concern, but having friends around will help. Just go with the flow and don't go in hating it already. It's going to be fine


he is very high functioning so he is not a disaster to take most places. my biggest issues with him at disney are waiting, so I do what I can to minimize that.  But he is also pretty klutzy.  Which is usually find at a TS and even at a buffet, we had a "milk went poom" and other full plate incidents in 2014 but disney dealt with it quickly.  I just mostly worry that with crowds and excitement and tall tables and open cups and me only having two hands that we will ruin someone else's good time with an ill timed spill.  If the whole thing were less crowded and a bit more laid back and spread out, I would worry less.  But I am going to just bring a covered cup for him that day (and myself too maybe, to help with not having enough hands) so that should hopefully help with that (we are doing the dining plan so will have the refillable mugs). The kid just wants all of the star wars desserts and to see the fireworks really   He can just sometimes have not much sense of his own body and I worry about him getting in other people's way while satisfying his need to move, so crowds give me the twitches a bit.  He is really pretty easy most of the time but certain things are harder so I try to stick with "easy" on vacation... which is what this was supposed to be.  But I think I just worry a lot too


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Roxyfire said:


> I'm in the same boat, currently when we go to brunch places I hold his plate and put things on it, then I get my own. Perhaps he will just have to carry his own plate this time, and I hope it doesn't land on some poor unsuspecting soul nearby!



We allowed our 7 year old daughter to go up to the buffet on her own several times while we kept a watchful eye from our table.  She really did do a great job of being polite and using the serving utensils to choose her food.  The area is small enough that you should be able to keep an eye on your child should you decide to allow them to get their own food.


----------



## Elliemay2

What would be the best party night?  We have two evenings at HS and would like to do the dessert party one of them and F! the other.
Current Plans:
Dec 13th- MK AM/ HS PM,  SciFi 4PM.
Dec 14th - HS all day, H&V 3:20PM, JTA signup.

Thanks!


----------



## Mintycake

I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned but with the new HS EMM hours being announced into December, I found out that it's happening on my HS day.  I have a PPO H&V breakfast booked, which we did specifically for Jedi Training sign up.  How has this affected JT?  I am nervous now that we won't get the time we want (we're shooting for late morning).


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> What would be the best party night?  We have two evenings at HS and would like to do the dessert party one of them and F! the other.
> Current Plans:
> Dec 13th- MK AM/ HS PM,  SciFi 4PM.
> Dec 14th - HS all day, H&V 3:20PM, JTA signup.
> 
> Thanks!


either day is fine. I would personally do it on your DHS day, then you can have a full SW day.


Mintycake said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned but with the new HS EMM hours being announced into December, I found out that it's happening on my HS day.  I have a PPO H&V breakfast booked, which we did specifically for Jedi Training sign up.  How has this affected JT?  I am nervous now that we won't get the time we want (we're shooting for late morning).


Most reports have been that EMM doesn't affect the JT sign up process, but there was one the past couple of days where the poster had about a 30 min. wait to sign up, first available time was 12:40, but this could've been caused by one of the ipads not working not because of EMM.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

OMG is HS EMM already sold out?  WTH


----------



## yulilin3

Wanna be Ariel said:


> OMG is HS EMM already sold out?  WTH


what date?
EDIT TO ADD: It looks like they closed down the bookings, cause every single date seems sold out and I don't think that's true


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

I was looking at Nov 19, but nothing is open for Oct/Nov/Dec is open either


----------



## yulilin3

Wanna be Ariel said:


> I was looking at Nov 19, but nothing is open for Oct/Nov/Dec is open either


you can call this number to see what they tell you *407-827-7350 *


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Okay looks they are back up


----------



## Elliemay2

I can find EMM for Fantasyland, but is there a link for HS?  Thanks!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Elliemay2 said:


> I can find EMM for Fantasyland, but is there a link for HS?  Thanks!


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/morning-magic/


----------



## Lisa F

Roxyfire said:


> I'm in the same boat, currently when we go to brunch places I hold his plate and put things on it, then I get my own. Perhaps he will just have to carry his own plate this time, and I hope it doesn't land on some poor unsuspecting soul nearby!


we are going to have to see how the buffets go, lol.  Should be an adventure to be sure!


----------



## MonaMN

Phew!  Thankful that the EMMs are only on Saturdays - I didn't want that interference with my plans for JTA... one of DD's biggest requests for this trip!


----------



## Delilah1310

where can I find some more reviews about the EMM at DHS?

we had planned on getting there at rope drop on a Saturday already. 
we are NOT doing JTA.
my family is kind of 'meh' about Toy Story.
they want to repeatedly ride Rock N Roller Coaster, Tower of Tower and Star Tours - that's about it. (i mean ... more, but those are the priorities)
we are planning for the fireworks party on a different night.

I don't know how much value there would for us to add on EMM.
Would having EMM on my "rope drop" day be an issue? would I already be behind the crowd, you know?

thanks in advance for any insight you can provide!


----------



## BlueLion

Delilah1310 said:


> where can I find some more reviews about the EMM at DHS?
> 
> we had planned on getting there at rope drop on a Saturday already.
> we are NOT doing JTA.
> my family is kind of 'meh' about Toy Story.
> they want to repeatedly ride Rock N Roller Coaster, Tower of Tower and Star Tours - that's about it. (i mean ... more, but those are the priorities)
> we are planning for the fireworks party on a different night.
> 
> I don't know how much value there would for us to add on EMM.
> Would having EMM on my "rope drop" day be an issue? would I already be behind the crowd, you know?
> 
> thanks in advance for any insight you can provide!




I included a review in my recent Just back musings (8/15-8/19) post.

Since you're "meh" on Toy Story, I don't know that you'd find much value in it since RNRC and TOT aren't part of EMM. Star Tours is, and there's breakfast, but that seems less worth it to me.

I don't expect you'll see an impact on RD as the crowd was quite small... maybe ~100 people or something? We had our RNRC and TOT fast passes for a little later, so ended up eating at 9. There were a decent number of other EMM folks eating then as well.


----------



## Kudmani

Candycane83 said:


> I'll be the one bringing my two year old to this  I'm still considering it because the alternative is to wait outside for at least an hour... But with all the reviews I'm a little hesitant now. (I'm still trying to picture how we will handle our two year old, most likely go early enough to snag a bench) Of course a lot of things can change but hopefully they will still let people out a little early, just my preference...



We attended with our kids (11, 8 & 2) a couple weeks ago and had a great time.  We arrived a little early for check-in and placed our things on a table & bench across from the Kylo/Chewbacca meets. It was easy to go around the corner to the food stations or send the kids up the stairs to the Cantina.  Much less congested than the main area and it allowed us to enjoy the party without worrying about our little one getting lost in a sea of people.


----------



## Candycane83

Kudmani said:


> We attended with our kids (11, 8 & 2) a couple weeks ago and had a great time.  We arrived a little early for check-in and placed our things on a table & bench across from the Kylo/Chewbacca meets. It was easy to go around the corner to the food stations or send the kids up the stairs to the Cantina.  Much less congested than the main area and it allowed us to enjoy the party without worrying about our little one getting lost in a sea of people.




That's great to hear!! Thanks so much for the tip! I probably need to figure out the layout of the land. Can't quite picture it yet since I've never been to Launch Bay.


----------



## Lisa F

Kudmani said:


> We attended with our kids (11, 8 & 2) a couple weeks ago and had a great time.  We arrived a little early for check-in and placed our things on a table & bench across from the Kylo/Chewbacca meets. It was easy to go around the corner to the food stations or send the kids up the stairs to the Cantina.  Much less congested than the main area and it allowed us to enjoy the party without worrying about our little one getting lost in a sea of people.


thanks for this tip. Is this technically part of the party or outside of the party confines?


----------



## Kudmani

Lisa F said:


> thanks for this tip. Is this technically part of the party or outside of the party confines?



It's part of the party, but more relaxed in terms of crowds from our standpoint.  It's right beside the main entrance to the food stations.  Since it was outside the main area, it allowed our party to reserve a bench/table before the event actually started.  After going back into the main area to get more food, it was always nice to return to our section and be able to move around.  Still lots of interaction with the Stormtroopers and quick access up the stairs to the Jawas.


----------



## yulilin3

Kudmani said:


> We attended with our kids (11, 8 & 2) a couple weeks ago and had a great time.  We arrived a little early for check-in and placed our things on a table & bench across from the Kylo/Chewbacca meets. It was easy to go around the corner to the food stations or send the kids up the stairs to the Cantina.  Much less congested than the main area and it allowed us to enjoy the party without worrying about our little one getting lost in a sea of people.





Candycane83 said:


> That's great to hear!! Thanks so much for the tip! I probably need to figure out the layout of the land. Can't quite picture it yet since I've never been to Launch Bay.





Lisa F said:


> thanks for this tip. Is this technically part of the party or outside of the party confines?







@Kudmani is talking about the areain between C,D,E. Several posters have talked about this. They set up the tables an hour before the party starts and in this area they have 3 to 4 tables, outside the roped off dessert party (black shaded one) so you can grab your table early and there are also 2 longer benches along the wall next to the tables.


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> @Kudmani is talking about the areain between C,D,E. Several posters have talked about this. They set up the tables an hour before the party starts and in this area they have 3 to 4 tables, outside the roped off dessert party (black shaded one) so you can grab your table early and there are also 2 longer benches along the wall next to the tables.


Thanks @yulilin3 as usual, you r the best


----------



## CJK

Do the courtyard tables generally fill up early? I was planning to get a table there....


----------



## Kudmani

yulilin3 said:


> @Kudmani is talking about the areain between C,D,E. Several posters have talked about this. They set up the tables an hour before the party starts and in this area they have 3 to 4 tables, outside the roped off dessert party (black shaded one) so you can grab your table early and there are also 2 longer benches along the wall next to the tables.



Thanks, @yulilin3!  You will also get all of the non-partygoers walking down the steps in this area and drooling over all of the treats on your plate and wishing they could join you.   Pretty low traffic at the time of the party, so not a big deal.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CJK said:


> Do the courtyard tables generally fill up early? I was planning to get a table there....


First night we did it, it had rained right before so everything out there was wet -- didn't see anyone out there.

Second time, we saw a few people out there, but that was probably the last area to fill up -- at least that night. To be honest, I don't think it's all that clear that people CAN go out there, so I don't think anyone ventured out until everything else seemed full!

Not sure this is typical though...?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Do the courtyard tables generally fill up early? I was planning to get a table there....


no, most people don't even know they are there. You can reach the courtyard by walking up the stars from the dessert party (when you get food and drinks) walk across the Cantina and they have an open door. If it's not raining I'm planning on going to DHS on Sunday and will get video of the set up, I think it will help


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> @Kudmani is talking about the areain between C,D,E. Several posters have talked about this. They set up the tables an hour before the party starts and in this area they have 3 to 4 tables, outside the roped off dessert party (black shaded one) so you can grab your table early and there are also 2 longer benches along the wall next to the tables.


@Candycane83 is right, you are the best.  it would be nice if our group can target this, we can get a little rowdy without being in the middle of all of the action.  Looks like the perfect spot.  <3 the DIS


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> @Candycane83 is right, you are the best.  it would be nice if our group can target this, we can get a little rowdy without being in the middle of all of the action.  Looks like the perfect spot.  <3 the DIS


when are you guys coming?


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> when are you guys coming?


12/3, we are waiting (impatiently) for the party to open up! and all assuming it will at some point!  We have a happy dance thread for our week and several people were interested in that night, we decided given the nature of the event it might be a nice time for a little meetup!

also if the great and wise @yulilin3 were to make an appearance she would be most welcome!


----------



## BlueLion

In case it's helpful at all, here's a photo of the party area taken from the Kylo Ren end, "D" on the map. You can see the non-alcoholic drinks on the left, and then most of the food was along that same wall, like where that light is on and I think where the people are standing.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's another review,first night without dessert party and then with dessert party. http://www.magicofmainstreet.com/star-wars-galactic-spectacular-dessert-party-review/
I asked the author of the post and he set up his tripod to be 5'10" high, for those wondering


----------



## pigletgirl

This has probably been asked before, but does anyone know if and/or when they'll extend the fireworks into November?


----------



## yulilin3

pigletgirl said:


> This has probably been asked before, but does anyone know if and/or when they'll extend the fireworks into November?


They've been updating very slowly, only a couple of weeks at a time, if the latest trend tend to be true we should have an update on October hours this week, November should come mid to end of September. First page has all updated info, fireworks schedule is on post #11


----------



## areno79

@yulilin3 Thanks for the map!! I haven't been to DHS since 2012, so I'm struggling figuring out the layout of the land. I'm part of the rowdy 12/3 DIS group


----------



## yulilin3

areno79 said:


> @yulilin3 Thanks for the map!! I haven't been to DHS since 2012, so I'm struggling figuring out the layout of the land. I'm part of the rowdy 12/3 DIS group


I'll get a proper video of LB and the dessert setup if it doesn't rain, on Sunday. I'm a visual person so videos have always helped me. Sounds like a fun meet on 12/3


----------



## yulilin3

found a pic of the area @Kudmani  talked about. It's dark and hard to see the benches but they are along the wall on the right
This is taken fcoming fro the celebration room, to my left is the ramp and to my right is the Cantina. Kylo meet straight ahead, you can also see the ropes that denote the dessert party. You can see the tables being set up outside the roped area


----------



## mickeyhereicome

Question about Jedi Training.  We have a PPO reservation at Hollywood and Vine for 8am on September 13th.  On crowd calendars it is predicting very low attendance.  Do you think I can arrive at rope drop and sign my boys up for JT or should I stick with the dining reservation to be ahead?  My boys have near done JT and really want to, but we are only going to H&V for JT.


----------



## yulilin3

mickeyhereicome said:


> Question about Jedi Training.  We have a PPO reservation at Hollywood and Vine for 8am on September 13th.  On crowd calendars it is predicting very low attendance.  Do you think I can arrive at rope drop and sign my boys up for JT or should I stick with the dining reservation to be ahead?  My boys have near done JT and really want to, but we are only going to H&V for JT.


If you don't want to have the H&V breakfast you will be fine arriving 30 minutes before rope drop and signing up.


----------



## Kelleydm

What does PPO reservation mean?  Sorry it's my Monday today so no very with it!


----------



## yulilin3

Kelleydm said:


> What does PPO reservation mean?  Sorry it's my Monday today so no very with it!


pre park opening reservations


----------



## cel_disney

mickeyhereicome said:


> Question about Jedi Training.  We have a PPO reservation at Hollywood and Vine for 8am on September 13th.  On crowd calendars it is predicting very low attendance.  Do you think I can arrive at rope drop and sign my boys up for JT or should I stick with the dining reservation to be ahead?  My boys have near done JT and really want to, but we are only going to H&V for JT.



As long as you don't NEED to be  in a specific show (first of the day or something), and you will be fine!   BUT - also realize that you will be saving money - but not much time.   You still need to be in line at 8:30 and you may still have a line for sign ups - so while it could mean you are done by 8:50 if they open early / it also could be 9:30.

We did walk up, not PPO and we were fine - but make sure you are okay with those things.


----------



## figment_jii

When Launch Bay debuted at Disneyland, the character meet and greet locations (Chewie, Darth Vader, and Boba Fett) had trading cards (for a lack of a better description).  The Chewie one had an Aurebesh De-Coder on the back (which was useful for reading some of the signage around Launch Bay) and the others were just informational.  They haven't gotten one for Kylo Ren.  Does DHS have these cards and if so, do the have one for Kylo Ren?


----------



## yulilin3

figment_jii said:


> When Launch Bay debuted at Disneyland, the character meet and greet locations (Chewie, Darth Vader, and Boba Fett) had trading cards (for a lack of a better description).  The Chewie one had an Aurebesh De-Coder on the back (which was useful for reading some of the signage around Launch Bay) and the others were just informational.  They haven't gotten one for Kylo Ren.  Does DHS have these cards and if so, do the have one for Kylo Ren?


They never had any cards here.


----------



## figment_jii

Okay, good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

figment_jii said:


> When Launch Bay debuted at Disneyland, the character meet and greet locations (Chewie, Darth Vader, and Boba Fett) had trading cards (for a lack of a better description).  The Chewie one had an Aurebesh De-Coder on the back (which was useful for reading some of the signage around Launch Bay) and the others were just informational.  They haven't gotten one for Kylo Ren.  Does DHS have these cards and if so, do the have one for Kylo Ren?





yulilin3 said:


> They never had any cards here.



This also must have been for a limited time at DL... when we visited and met Chewie they didn't have them.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

mickeyhereicome said:


> Question about Jedi Training.  We have a PPO reservation at Hollywood and Vine for 8am on September 13th.  On crowd calendars it is predicting very low attendance.  Do you think I can arrive at rope drop and sign my boys up for JT or should I stick with the dining reservation to be ahead?  My boys have near done JT and really want to, but we are only going to H&V for JT.



Hey will be be there same morning.  Have three to sign up.  I dropped our breakfast in favor of dessert party.  We plan to arrive by 8:15.


----------



## LvsTnk

figment_jii said:


> When Launch Bay debuted at Disneyland, the character meet and greet locations (Chewie, Darth Vader, and Boba Fett) had trading cards (for a lack of a better description).  The Chewie one had an Aurebesh De-Coder on the back (which was useful for reading some of the signage around Launch Bay) and the others were just informational.  They haven't gotten one for Kylo Ren.  Does DHS have these cards and if so, do the have one for Kylo Ren?



Our trip was the end of July and my son got that card from Chewie it was his birthday. They made a pretty big deal of it being special, so I am guessing they do hand them out occasionally. He carried it the whole trip and a couple people commented on it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Must be people cancelling for tomorrow nights party my friend tried to book last week and  said it was full but there is availability now.


----------



## Wsmagee

Any suggestions on the best time of day to meet Chewie without a long wait? We're first timers and going to be at DHS on 12.17 and he is a MUST for us!

Also, we plan to sign up for jedi training first thing...are the morning times or afternoon times preferrable? Or does it make a difference? This is my son's first time and 5th birthday surprise trip...is there anything we can do or say to make sure he is picked? Or is everyone who signs up "picked?"


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> Still Jakku with the hologram still being BB8...I also wish they would put them in the rotation



The last time I was at DL, was either late May or early June (right before my pass was blocked out) and amusingly, ST there HAS gone back to random! Still not managed to be the Rebel Spy.


----------



## cel_disney

Wsmagee said:


> Any suggestions on the best time of day to meet Chewie without a long wait? We're first timers and going to be at DHS on 12.17 and he is a MUST for us!
> 
> Also, we plan to sign up for jedi training first thing...are the morning times or afternoon times preferrable? Or does it make a difference? This is my son's first time and 5th birthday surprise trip...is there anything we can do or say to make sure he is picked? Or is everyone who signs up "picked?"



Everyone who signs up gets to wear a Jedi robe and be trained in the the art!   As for time of day - it's all about what works for your day.  When do you have FP, what do you want to do in the evening, and most importantly - the weather!!!

If this is important - the most crucial thing is the weather.   It is cancelled if it rains so avoid the rain hours. 

In the evening slot (s) - the light sabers are turned on and glow - this is a bonus feature for sure IF this time works for you and the weather!   Obviously with SW Fireworks this may force you to pick evening activities - I don't think JTA with lights trumps other evening plans.

Lastly - definitely get there early to participate in your choice!!


----------



## yulilin3

Wsmagee said:


> Any suggestions on the best time of day to meet Chewie without a long wait? We're first timers and going to be at DHS on 12.17 and he is a MUST for us!
> 
> Also, we plan to sign up for jedi training first thing...are the morning times or afternoon times preferrable? Or does it make a difference? This is my son's first time and 5th birthday surprise trip...is there anything we can do or say to make sure he is picked? Or is everyone who signs up "picked?"


Best time of day for the characters at LB would be in the morning or late at night.  The line is usually anywhere from 10 to 45 minutes
JT whatever fits beat for you but keep the weather in mind,  so I would look at the hourly forecast the day of,  so you don't get canceled. 


seigyoku said:


> The last time I was at DL, was either late May or early June (right before my pass was blocked out) and amusingly, ST there HAS gone back to random! Still not managed to be the Rebel Spy.


Going on Sunday if it's not raining,  I have a fp for st, and I'll ask if it's still fixed.  
I may have asked the cm one time if I could be the rebel spy and I  was.  It's not the same as getting it random though.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I may have asked the cm one time if I could be the rebel spy and I  was.  It's not the same as getting it random though.



my son has been rebel spy twice - once randomly 2 years ago and this past trip when we did EMM and it was just the 3 of us in the car.    oh and my hubby was "that guy" 2 years ago at MI Laugh floor.  he has a blast!


----------



## yulilin3

I set an alarm yesterday to be sure and grab a pic of the radar at the moment that SWaGS was going on. I heard (from my house) the booms of the fireworks so I'm pretty sure the show went on. I also know for a fact that they did Wishes at MK cause I saw a livestream of it. For those wondering about rain cancellations. It would be great if someone was there last night and could report back just to be sure. The storm was moving north-east so Disney (Lake Buena Vista) was about to get hit with the yellow part


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> my son has been rebel spy twice - once randomly 2 years ago and this past trip when we did EMM and it was just the 3 of us in the car.    oh and my hubby was "that guy" 2 years ago at MI Laugh floor.  he has a blast!


My daughter doesn't count me asking as me being the Rebel Spy 
We stalked Star Tours when it get down for refurb to be transformed into what it now is. We were there the first day they did soft opening, and on our very first flight in the brand new ST my daughter was the Rebel Spy. She's very proud of that.
I wish they had a free button to give out to every Rebel Spy, that would be super cool


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter doesn't count me asking as me being the Rebel Spy
> We stalked Star Tours when it get down for refurb to be transformed into what it now is. We were there the first day they did soft opening, and on our very first flight in the brand new ST my daughter was the Rebel Spy. She's very proud of that.
> I wish they had a free button to give out to every Rebel Spy, that would be super cool



they should!  hubby got a fun sticker that says "I was that guy" which I put in our vacation diary.


----------



## Elliemay2

We did ST last Oct.  This is the first I have heard of someone being a rebel spy.  Please elaborate....


----------



## HatboxHaint

Sorry if already been posted

Theme Park Tourist reporting that SWaGS is done Oct 1. Is this the general feeling on this thread????? Or has disney just not updated schedule yet???


----------



## yulilin3

HatboxHaint said:


> Sorry if already been posted
> 
> Theme Park Tourist reporting that SWaGS is done Oct 1. Is this the general feeling on this thread????? Or has disney just not updated schedule yet???


plenty of rumors about it not being nightly but nothing can be confirmed until it's on the HUB and/or reported on the Disney Parks Blog.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> We did ST last Oct.  This is the first I have heard of someone being a rebel spy.  Please elaborate....


the storyline on every ride is that C3PO gets stuck being our pilot, the first destination is either with Vader or droid that stops our transport because they are looking for a Rebel Spy, after scanning our passenger Vader or the Droid find the Rebel Spy and post his or her picture on the screen. It then becomes the mission to get the Rebel Spy safe to wherever he or she is going.
Basically a computer (and sometimes a CM) randomly pick someone on the ride to be the rebel spy. In this video you can see the Rebel spy at min 1:44


----------



## yulilin3

HatboxHaint said:


> Sorry if already been posted
> 
> Theme Park Tourist reporting that SWaGS is done Oct 1. Is this the general feeling on this thread????? Or has disney just not updated schedule yet???


just read the article you are refering to.
Entertainment schedule is usually out only 3 weeks in advance. So as of now we have a schedule out, only until Sept 24th for the Chewbacca meet, Kylo Ren meet, SW a Galaxy Far Far Away show, March of the first Order show. This also includes the Mickey Minnie meet, Disney Jr. meet...
The schedules for the SWaGS show along with the dessert party come out together, and sometimes a day apart. And have been only updating about a month to 45 days in advance.
Like I said, I wouldn't worry about it until officially announced as cancelled


----------



## Meeko5

For Star Tours - I read a tip here (or maybe it was touring plans?) to buckle quickly and then sit still and look straight ahead to help increase chances of being picked as the rebel spy as it helps with the photo for it.  I told my 6yo that and it totally worked! He was chosen and it made his day. Definitely worth a try


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> just read the article you are refering to.
> Entertainment schedule is usually out only 3 weeks in advance. So as of now we have a schedule out, only until Sept 24th for the Chewbacca meet, Kylo Ren meet, SW a Galaxy Far Far Away show, March of the first Order show. This also includes the Mickey Minnie meet, Disney Jr. meet...
> The schedules for the SWaGS show along with the dessert party come out together, and sometimes a day apart. And have been only updating about a month to 45 days in advance.
> Like I said, I wouldn't worry about it until officially announced as cancelled


I really can't see them cancelling it. It's a big draw for the studios right now and with RnRc going down for a refurb in October they need to have things there for people to do.


----------



## Lisa F

HatboxHaint said:


> Sorry if already been posted
> 
> Theme Park Tourist reporting that SWaGS is done Oct 1. Is this the general feeling on this thread????? Or has disney just not updated schedule yet???


here is the exact phrasing:

_
Over the summer, Disney’s Hollywood Studios premiered the new Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime show, and while reviews have generally been positive, many guests have complained throughout the summer that the show is really hard to see from anywhere other than right in front of the Great Movie Ride, and relies too much on projections rather than pyrotechnics.


However, no matter what your feelings are on the quality of Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular, it looks like Disney may be considering temporarily pulling this show for the fall season (and possibly beyond). According to the official park calendar, the final day that this show is scheduled to be performed will be October 1, 2016. And while it is possible that Disney might just need to update their calendar for the fall, the corresponding dessert party that goes along with this nightly experience is also not available for reservations beyond October 1st, lending credence to the idea that this show is indeed going to be going away for a little while while Disney either switches to a seasonal schedule or pulls it completely for a few weeks or months.

While it may be easy to jump to conclusions here and assume that this show has been completely cancelled, Disney has spent a significant amount of money not only in developing this show, but installing support infrastructure around the park for it as well, which is why we can’t imagine that Disney would cancel Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular outright. However,  a little break at least until the holidays or at least a switch to a seasonal schedule would make some sense, especially since we know that budget cuts are on the way. Perhaps this show will return this winter with new footage from Star Wars: Rogue One? _

Given the fact that Disney has been updating the schedule a couple of weeks before the month of the schedule for nearly a year now (right @yulilin3? i feel like I've seen you say before they have been doing this for the better part of the year) I don't think it means a thing that it's not updated past october yet. this has been their pattern.  Also his phrasing indicates COMPLETE conjecture based on nothing else than his read of the landscape as it is right now and not even taking into account what the past pattern has been.


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> In this video you can see the Rebel spy at min 1:44



Thank You!


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> just read the article you are refering to.
> Entertainment schedule is usually out only 3 weeks in advance. So as of now we have a schedule out, only until Sept 24th for the Chewbacca meet, Kylo Ren meet, SW a Galaxy Far Far Away show, March of the first Order show. This also includes the Mickey Minnie meet, Disney Jr. meet...
> The schedules for the SWaGS show along with the dessert party come out together, and sometimes a day apart. And have been only updating about a month to 45 days in advance.
> Like I said, I wouldn't worry about it until officially announced as cancelled


I don't understand why people make up rumors like this based on incomplete information.  If they are really interested in following you'd think they would know the historical data.


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> I don't understand why people make up rumors like this based on incomplete information.  If they are really interested in following you'd think they would know the historical data.


so people click on their site


----------



## HatboxHaint

yulilin3 said:


> so people click on their site



Hey... I clicked it....


----------



## yulilin3

HatboxHaint said:


> Hey... I clicked it....


I clicked too...but you made me


----------



## jedipenguin

Quick question... I'm going to the dessert party on a Friday with evening EMH. Does Launch Bay stay open during EMH? Also, are character meet & greets available during EMH (Olaf, Mickey & Minnie, etc)?


----------



## yulilin3

jedipenguin said:


> Quick question... I'm going to the dessert party on a Friday with evening EMH. Does Launch Bay stay open during EMH? Also, are character meet & greets available during EMH (Olaf, Mickey & Minnie, etc)?


LB and both SW characters will be available to meet during EMH
No other characters are available for evening EMH


----------



## jedipenguin

yulilin3 said:


> LB and both SW characters will be available to meet during EMH
> No other characters are available for evening EMH



Thank you!!


----------



## atykay

I've been lurking on this thread for
months now and have enjoyed everyone's feedback and info on things SW. We last went February 2015 before a lot of these things existed, so the info has been great! While patiently waiting for October Star Wars FW schedule to be released, y'all have convinced me to splurge on the dessert party. I'm a single mom of two boys (7 and 2) and we are all huge SW fans. Our DHS evening will be 10/2 (only 31 days away- who's counting?). Really hoping Disney releases info soon!


----------



## Missyrose

But they just did an overnight rehearsal of SWaGS, why would they do that if Disney was pulling it in a couple of weeks? I don't buy the rumor at all.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

If they were really worried about the sightless and wanting to re-do them, just bring back Symphony for a month or two. E-Z P-Z.


----------



## yulilin3

atykay said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for
> months now and have enjoyed everyone's feedback and info on things SW. We last went February 2015 before a lot of these things existed, so the info has been great! While patiently waiting for October Star Wars FW schedule to be released, y'all have convinced me to splurge on the dessert party. I'm a single mom of two boys (7 and 2) and we are all huge SW fans. Our DHS evening will be 10/2 (only 31 days away- who's counting?). Really hoping Disney releases info soon!


Welcome to our Star Wars Dis Family!!!



Missyrose said:


> But they just did an overnight rehearsal of SWaGS, why would they do that if Disney was pulling it in a couple of weeks? I don't buy the rumor at all.


[/QUOTE]
I didn't know about the overnight on SWaGS, I knew about the overnight on SWaGFFA. Yeah, it would be very strange for them to cancel after only 4 months and with it being as popular as it is


----------



## DebbieB

HatboxHaint said:


> Sorry if already been posted
> 
> Theme Park Tourist reporting that SWaGS is done Oct 1. Is this the general feeling on this thread????? Or has disney just not updated schedule yet???



I'm going October 22 to 29, I'll be really ticked.    Rumors that October is going to be more crowded than summer and they pull this?   Plus no word on Rivers of Light?


----------



## CounselorX

I think that article is ********. We waited up to the last minute for Disney to release the September schedule, so Disney is probably doing the same with October. They've just been slow to release schedules lately... doesn't mean they're cancelling the show.


----------



## DebbieB

CounselorX said:


> I think that article is ********. We waited up to the last minute for Disney to release the September schedule, so Disney is probably doing the same with October. They've just been slow to release schedules lately... doesn't mean they're cancelling the show.



I question why they have been slow to release schedules.   My guess is they don't want to commit.


----------



## Cluelyss

CounselorX said:


> I think that article is ********. We waited up to the last minute for Disney to release the September schedule, so Disney is probably doing the same with October. They've just been slow to release schedules lately... doesn't mean they're cancelling the show.


Exactly. The article is trying to stir the pot based on the posted info (which is all true - nothing in the calendar past 10/1!) but they are using that to create hype.


----------



## RAPstar

yulilin3 said:


> the storyline on every ride is that C3PO gets stuck being our pilot, the first destination is either with Vader or droid that stops our transport because they are looking for a Rebel Spy, after scanning our passenger Vader or the Droid find the Rebel Spy and post his or her picture on the screen. It then becomes the mission to get the Rebel Spy safe to wherever he or she is going.
> Basically a computer (and sometimes a CM) randomly pick someone on the ride to be the rebel spy. In this video you can see the Rebel spy at min 1:44



Mt friend used to/does work at Star Tours. While it is usually a kid that gets picked, he gave me some tips to try to get picked: I know for sure he said don't put on the 3-D glasses until you are told to. I also want to say he said not to wear a hat? I may be wrong about that. You want make sure your are sitting up straight and looking mostly forward so they can get a good pic/scan of your face. That's all I remember but I think that's mostly it.


----------



## Lisa F

DebbieB said:


> I question why they have been slow to release schedules.   My guess is they don't want to commit.


I think attendance has been unpredictable so you are right, they are not committing.  They committed to later hours and a lot of stuff for what turned out to be a slow summer.


----------



## GXIncognto

RAPstar said:


> Mt friend used to/does work at Star Tours. While it is usually a kid that gets picked, he gave me some tips to try to get picked: I know for sure he said don't put on the 3-D glasses until you are told to. I also want to say he said not to wear a hat? I may be wrong about that. You want make sure your are sitting up straight and looking mostly forward so they can get a good pic/scan of your face. That's all I remember but I think that's mostly it.



I've been the rebel spy twice in only 7 total rides on the new Star Tours and I was wearing a hat both times so I don't think that matters, but I did conform with the other advice given above.  Rode it 5 consecutive times at rope drop in DHS and was the spy on the 5th ride when the vehicles were starting to really fill up, and rode it twice on different days in Disneyland (selected the second ride).  The hat was a Disney cap both times (Disneyland 50th Anniversary at WDW and Port Orleans Riverside at DL) so that might matter, maybe they are less likely to pick you if you're wearing a Yankees cap or something.


----------



## HatboxHaint

CounselorX said:


> I think that article is ********. We waited up to the last minute for Disney to release the September schedule, so Disney is probably doing the same with October. They've just been slow to release schedules lately... doesn't mean they're cancelling the show.


OMG I hope so!


----------



## HatboxHaint

DebbieB said:


> I'm going October 22 to 29, I'll be really ticked.    Rumors that October is going to be more crowded than summer and they pull this?   Plus no word on Rivers of Light?



For REALS Debbie!


----------



## HatboxHaint

yulilin3 said:


> Welcome to our Star Wars Dis Family!!!


I didn't know about the overnight on SWaGS, I knew about the overnight on SWaGFFA. Yeah, it would be very strange for them to cancel after only 4 months and with it being as popular as it is[/QUOTE]

Their canceling JB show and it's pretty popular......


----------



## yulilin3

HatboxHaint said:


> I didn't know about the overnight on SWaGS, I knew about the overnight on SWaGFFA. Yeah, it would be very strange for them to cancel after only 4 months and with it being as popular as it is



Their canceling JB show and it's pretty popular......  [/QUOTE]
Jungle Book was not very popular, although I in particular didn't think it was as awful as most did


----------



## Missyrose

HatboxHaint said:


> I didn't know about the overnight on SWaGS, I knew about the overnight on SWaGFFA. Yeah, it would be very strange for them to cancel after only 4 months and with it being as popular as it is



Their canceling JB show and it's pretty popular......  [/QUOTE]
Jungle Book was neither popular nor good and deserved to die much quicker than it did.


----------



## Iowamomof4

HatboxHaint said:


> I didn't know about the overnight on SWaGS, I knew about the overnight on SWaGFFA. Yeah, it would be very strange for them to cancel after only 4 months and with it being as popular as it is



Their canceling JB show and it's pretty popular......  [/QUOTE]
My understanding is that the barges used in the JB show were on loan from Disneyland's Fantasmic! while it's being refurbished/revamped/whatever and they need the barges back as they prepare to open F! again in California.

That, AND JB was not at all well-received.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

It's also fairly expensive to keep AK open, but the numbers in-park aren't justifying it at this point as I understand it. The footprint of HS is much smaller, and the personnel needed to start herding people out once lines close/F! and fireworks are done is smaller.


----------



## cel_disney

I have a really hard time believing anything other than they plan to put HS and AK on a diet such that they are not open late 7 nights a week.   

It also makes sense to me that DHS is easier to close down - AK is so spread out that it must take many CMs to make sure there are no stow aways!!!

BUT - The weeks that RNR is refurbed, I would imagine super low attendance at DHS, so maybe even fewer nights those weeks too.


----------



## dburg30

DebbieB said:


> I'm going October 22 to 29, I'll be really ticked.    Rumors that October is going to be more crowded than summer and they pull this?   Plus no word on Rivers of Light?



Yea, I made DVC ressies at VWL before I really checked and saw about the construction haha.. When I considered switching back to AKL (home resort) all the sudden there were no rooms... I started looking and holy crap does it look like it's going to be packed, at least hotel wise.. We are going to be the week before you.


----------



## yulilin3

Some Rogue One toys and costumes are available for pre order. I'm getting the Jyn Erso Elite figure, got Rey last year and loved the design and weight of the action figure https://www.disneystore.com/rogue-one/mn/1031401/


----------



## Lisa F

> Iowamomof4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their canceling JB show and it's pretty popular......
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the barges used in the JB show were on loan from Disneyland's Fantasmic! while it's being refurbished/revamped/whatever and they need the barges back as they prepare to open F! again in California.
> 
> That, AND JB was not at all well-received.
Click to expand...

not just that but JB was never INTENDED to stick around very long.  it was intended to bridge the gap for the very busy summer season and the point at which RoL came online.  It is my understanding that performers have 6 month contracts so Disney's choice to cancel it when they did probably has more to do with contracts ending and not wanting to commit to another half year of it than anything else.  RoL will roll out to replace it, it is just a matter of when.  The star wars fireworks were designed to stay for the forseeable future at HS.

ALSO reduced hours in the winter does not mean no fireworks.  The sun sets at 5:30 in December.  Fireworks either 15 minutes before or 15 minutes after the 7pm closure/F! time would work just fine in that season. They don't have to keep the park open til 9 to pull off fireworks.


----------



## MamaMeggie

This is probably a stupid question, but - if HS is having late EMH hours, will the Star Wars fireworks be before the park closes for everyone or during EMH?


----------



## Cluelyss

MamaMeggie said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but - if HS is having late EMH hours, will the Star Wars fireworks be before the park closes for everyone or during EMH?


Before EMH. Or right at closing.


----------



## yulilin3

MamaMeggie said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but - if HS is having late EMH hours, will the Star Wars fireworks be before the park closes for everyone or during EMH?


It's for everyone.  Actually  people can stay in the park during  emh even if they are not staying at a disney resort,  they just can't ride anything


----------



## MamaMeggie

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

we have SWaGS show times for October
Fridays, Saturdays, Mondays and Wednesdays some dates at 7:45pm, some at 7:30pm some at 8pm


----------



## yulilin3

here you go:
October 1,3,5 7:45pm
October 7,8,10,12 7:30pm
October 14,15,17,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,31 at 8pm


----------



## yulilin3

Dessert party dates are not loaded for October yet, if it does what it has done before, the dates should be available tomorrow or Sunday. For planning purposes remember that the dessert party starts 1 hour and 15 minutes before the show


----------



## yulilin3

First page,  post 11 has been updated


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> Dessert party dates are not loaded for October yet, if it does what it has done before, the dates should be available tomorrow or Sunday. For planning purposes remember that the dessert party starts 1 hour and 15 minutes before the show


Ugh! It's just out of reach! Why do they have to tease us so?!


----------



## notrub98

Waiting impatiently for November.... which is likely to be a month long wait.


----------



## yulilin3

notrub98 said:


> Waiting impatiently for November.... which is likely to be a month long wait.


More than likely.


----------



## areno79

So do we think they'll wait until November 1 to come out with December dates? I hope they give us more than a month's notice!


----------



## yulilin3

areno79 said:


> So do we think they'll wait until November 1 to come out with December dates? I hope they give us more than a month's notice!


It's been the trend but who knows


----------



## Iowamomof4




----------



## atykay

yulilin3 said:


> here you go:
> October 1,3,5 7:45pm
> October 7,8,10,12 7:30pm
> October 14,15,17,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,31 at 8pm


OMG Noooooooooooo! The only day we could do this without moving a ton of stuff around is 10/2. I though for sure they'd do it that night since it's a MNSSHP party night. So, the only night entertainment (Fantasmic of course) would be Illuminations on 10/2? That's ridic


----------



## likesdisney

Just so I'm clear,  the dessert party should be up and available for booking tomorrow or this weekend?  How short of a period of time do I have to book it?   I'm looking for a Friday evening cause that works with my dining reservations I think.  If I have dinner reservations in Epcot at 6:15 (Monsieur Paul's)  I should still be able to make it do you think? Or is that leaving it too late?


----------



## CMNJ

yulilin3 said:


> here you go:
> October 1,3,5 7:45pm
> October 7,8,10,12 7:30pm
> October 14,15,17,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,31 at 8pm


So weird that the mid to late October time is 8 pm since as of right now the park is closing at 7.  Wonder if that was a mistake or if Disney plans to extend park hours. Do they ever really wait an hour after close to start a show?


----------



## yulilin3

atykay said:


> OMG Noooooooooooo! The only day we could do this without moving a ton of stuff around is 10/2. I though for sure they'd do it that night since it's a MNSSHP party night. So, the only night entertainment (Fantasmic of course) would be Illuminations on 10/2? That's ridic


That sucks,  I'm sorry



likesdisney said:


> Just so I'm clear,  the dessert party should be up and available for booking tomorrow or this weekend?  How short of a period of time do I have to book it?   I'm looking for a Friday evening cause that works with my dining reservations I think.  If I have dinner reservations in Epcot at 6:15 (Monsieur Paul's)  I should still be able to make it do you think? Or is that leaving it too late?


I think it's close,  I would try to move your dinner.  Tomorrow morning I'll check to see if dates are loaded and then it should open soon after.


----------



## yulilin3

CMNJ said:


> So weird that the mid to late October time is 8 pm since as of right now the park is closing at 7.  Wonder if that was a mistake or if Disney plans to extend park hours. Do they ever really wait an hour after close to start a show?


It's weird  they might extend park closing


----------



## areno79

yulilin3 said:


> It's been the trend but who knows


Bummer!


----------



## likesdisney

I'll be keeping my eyes peeled on the thread.  Very excited now.  I guess the worst thing that could happen is I buy myself a Darth Vader cupcake or two and have a coffee and watch the show without the dessert party.  But I'm really excited at the possibility it could happen for me this trip.


----------



## DebbieB

I'm looking at 10/28.   Park closing 8:00.   Fantasmic 7:30, Star Wars 8:00.


----------



## yulilin3

DebbieB said:


> I'm looking at 10/28.   Park closing 8:00.   Fantasmic 7:30, Star Wars 8:00.


I haven't kept up with the times,  so they updated the closing times?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I haven't kept up with the times,  so they updated the closing times?


For that night (10/28), it's also evening EMH until 10:00p.


----------



## CMNJ

DebbieB said:


> I'm looking at 10/28.   Park closing 8:00.   Fantasmic 7:30, Star Wars 8:00.





yulilin3 said:


> I haven't kept up with the times,  so they updated the closing times?


Sorry I was looking at 10/15, 10/17, 10/19, and 10/21
All dates park close is listed at 7 pm (with fantasmic supposed to be st 7:30pm) with EMH on 10/21 for 7-9
ETA I just went back and looked again. They have since updated park hours (I checked prior to my first post almost an hour ago) to 8 pm all those nights and extended AK to 8:30 as well

ETA (again) So it appears on non Star Wars fireworks nights DHS is still closing at 7 pm in Oct. I realized after I posted I didn't look at 10/16, 10/18, or 10/20. I looked and those dates haven't been changed from the 7 pm close.


----------



## CheriePenguin

yulilin3 said:


> here you go:
> October 1,3,5 7:45pm
> October 7,8,10,12 7:30pm
> October 14,15,17,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,31 at 8pm


Bummer!!!  our Studios day is 10/25, so I guess we'll be lucky to still get to ride Rockin Roller Coaster, but unlucky to have no fireworks.  The boys and I were probably going to stick to Fantasmic, since we can't do both, but my parents were going to see the fireworks and show.


----------



## Nhebron

Do the Captain Plasma March and the Galaxy far far away show happen every day?


----------



## yulilin3

CheriePenguin said:


> Bummer!!!  our Studios day is 10/25, so I guess we'll be lucky to still get to ride Rockin Roller Coaster, but unlucky to have no fireworks.  The boys and I were probably going to stick to Fantasmic, since we can't do both, but my parents were going to see the fireworks and show.


that sucks, but Fantasmic! is a great show


Nhebron said:


> Do the Captain Plasma March and the Galaxy far far away show happen every day?


We should have the entertainment schedule on Sunday, it should continue on daily, but with how things have been runnign lately you never know


----------



## yulilin3

no dessert party dates uploaded on the HUB's system yet. for October. I will keep checking all day


----------



## Olaf

When do they normally load new dates?   I mean what time of the day?


----------



## yulilin3

Olaf said:


> When do they normally load new dates?   I mean what time of the day?


they are not consistent at all, we have had them load at all times this year.


----------



## Belleandtinker

Waiting for the Dessert Party to be loaded too.

We have reservations at Cape May for an early dinner.  Still not sure if I want to pay extra for dessert, but how is the location?  If they do have the Star War Dessert Party for fireworks at 8 pm.  What time will be the party?


----------



## yulilin3

Belleandtinker said:


> Waiting for the Dessert Party to be loaded too.
> 
> We have reservations at Cape May for an early dinner.  Still not sure if I want to pay extra for dessert, but how is the location?  If they do have the Star War Dessert Party for fireworks at 8 pm.  What time will be the party?


the party starts 1 hour and 15 before the show. So if the show is at 8pm the party will start at 6:45pm
First page, post 4 has a lot of reviews from Dissers that have done the party


----------



## poohfriend77

Wow! I went to bed early because I wasn't feeling well last night, and I woke up to all kinds of news! Thanks for all the updates.

Luckily, I was planning our DHS day to be Oct. 22, so we're good there. DH really wants to see it, so I definitely would have had to shuffle plans to make it happen. Still on the fence about the dessert party. We're heading out to DD's softball tournament today, so I won't have a lot of time to stalk it (of course!). That may make the decision for me, lol. I had almost talked myself out of it, but knowing it will probably be available today, I'm just itching to book it.


----------



## yulilin3

poohfriend77 said:


> Wow! I went to bed early because I wasn't feeling well last night, and I woke up to all kinds of news! Thanks for all the updates.
> 
> Luckily, I was planning our DHS day to be Oct. 22, so we're good there. DH really wants to see it, so I definitely would have had to shuffle plans to make it happen. Still on the fence about the dessert party. We're heading out to DD's softball tournament today, so I won't have a lot of time to stalk it (of course!). That may make the decision for me, lol. I had almost talked myself out of it, but knowing it will probably be available today, I'm just itching to book it.


the Disney struggles  have a great day, good luck to your DD


----------



## cel_disney

I'm happy that this works with our planned schedule - or arrival day actually!  We will land around 10am, and have plans to be in DHS for 1pm or so!  We have a 2:15 ADR at Mama Melrose.  Figure that we will grab a snack after the flight, plan on a 'Sunday Dinner Style' meal in the afternoon and then the dessert party (6:30 I think for the 7:45 fireworks?).

Fingers crossed we can snag a ressie!  I'm stalking MDE and this thread!


----------



## yulilin3

still nothing updated on the dessert party


----------



## Mheato

Hi all, Do you think we have enough time to see the star wars fireworks at 7:45 and make it to the yachtsmen steakhouse by 8:55 for an ADR? or is that pushing it? trying to squeeze in the fireworks somewhere.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mheato said:


> Hi all, Do you think we have enough time to see the star wars fireworks at 7:45 and make it to the yachtsmen steakhouse by 8:55 for an ADR? or is that pushing it? trying to squeeze in the fireworks somewhere.


If you plan to walk from DHS to YC, you can easily get to your ADR. The boat will take much longer due to the end of the night crowd waiting in the loading line.


----------



## yulilin3

Mheato said:


> Hi all, Do you think we have enough time to see the star wars fireworks at 7:45 and make it to the yachtsmen steakhouse by 8:55 for an ADR? or is that pushing it? trying to squeeze in the fireworks somewhere.


you'll have time, the show last 12 minutes and from DHS you can boat or walk to the Yacht Club, walking would only take 20 minutes


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> If you plan to walk from DHS to YC, you can easily get to your ADR. The boat will take much longer due to the end of the night crowd waiting in the loading one.


jinx


----------



## Meeko5

Iowamomof4 said:


>



Triple this. UGH. I'll be sending an email to Disney to express my frustration with this. My ADRs are set, and now I can't see the SW show on the day I had planned. If I'm expected to have plans at 180 days they need to as well. Blah!


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> Triple this. UGH. I'll be sending an email to Disney to express my frustration with this. My ADRs are set, and now I can't see the SW show on the day I had planned. If I'm expected to have plans at 180 days they need to as well. Blah!


please let us know of the reply.


----------



## afan

Well nuts.  Should we assume (I hate that word, especially when it comes to disney) that it will continue to be these same week days for November.  I know no one knows.  My fp date is Monday and we were planning on Wed morning at DHS with Epcot that night unless ROL miraculously starts then we would do AK.  Thursday we were going to do MK with a skippers canteen ADR for lunch and DHS for the night to do star wars and the dessert party.  I don't want the potential for 2 ADR's for Thursday because we would want to do the dining package for ROL.  

I didn't actually think they wouldn't do the show each night.  Too much to guess because they don't want to give up a schedule too early.


----------



## yulilin3

afan said:


> Well nuts.  Should we assume (I hate that word, especially when it comes to disney) that it will continue to be these same week days for November.  I know no one knows.  My fp date is Monday and we were planning on Wed morning at DHS with Epcot that night unless ROL miraculously starts then we would do AK.  Thursday we were going to do MK with a skippers canteen ADR for lunch and DHS for the night to do star wars and the dessert party.  I don't want the potential for 2 ADR's for Thursday because we would want to do the dining package for ROL.
> 
> I didn't actually think they wouldn't do the show each night.  Too much to guess because they don't want to give up a schedule too early.


you're not going to like the answer: who knows...they had the EMM on some days in September and changed the days after, a lot of people upset about that. Now this, it stands to reason they would keep the same days of the week but it's anyone's guess. The only week I feel they would do the show every night is Thanksgiving week.


----------



## afan

yulilin3 said:


> you're not going to like the answer: who knows...they had the EMM on some days in September and changed the days after, a lot of people upset about that. Now this, it stands to reason they would keep the same days of the week but it's anyone's guess. The only week I feel they would do the show every night is Thanksgiving week.



Which makes no sense because if you look at the Nov/Dec discount thread on the resorts board people have had a difficult time finding anything for the first week of Nov making everyone think it'll be more crowded.  This tells me the opposite, whichs is confusing.  We're basically paying rack rate for Pop Nov 4-12, our TA was able to save us 44 bucks a couple weeks ago, but that's no where near the room only discount, and that's with the resort going under refurb while we are there.

We'll figure out if it's worth switching our days around like others will have to do, without actually having any info.  I just don't understand why they would still have fantasmic every night but not star wars, why not do one each night so they don't compete.  Or keep star wars every night and reduce fantasmic, I would think they cost about the same to run between everything.


----------



## yulilin3

afan said:


> Which makes no sense because if you look at the Nov/Dec discount thread on the resorts board people have had a difficult time finding anything for the first week of Nov making everyone think it'll be more crowded.  This tells me the opposite, whichs is confusing.  We're basically paying rack rate for Pop Nov 4-12, our TA was able to save us 44 bucks a couple weeks ago, but that's no where near the room only discount, and that's with the resort going under refurb while we are there.
> 
> We'll figure out if it's worth switching our days around like others will have to do, without actually having any info.  I just don't understand why they would still have fantasmic every night but not star wars, why not do one each night so they don't compete.  Or keep star wars every night and reduce fantasmic, I would think they cost about the same to run between everything.


I think there would be a lot of upset people if F! wasn't performed every night. It's "true Disney" whatever that means. I've heard a lot of people saying that SW is being shoved down guests throats. Of course most on this thread would disagree, but we are fans of SW and Disney so we are a bit biased on that.
In my opinion we need more SW, like, have Olaf meet over at Froway in Epcot and we can have another SW meet and greet in his place...but that's just me 
There were rumors that they would take SWaGS away all together for the month of October, I'm glad they didn't do that


----------



## disneyAndi14

I still don't see October open for the SW dessert party.  I keep checking in the dining area, would like to do it but I just don't understand why it isn't open for ADR a month away.


----------



## ShaSoPa

disneyAndi14 said:


> I still don't see October open for the SW dessert party.  I keep checking in the dining area, would like to do it but I just don't understand why it isn't open for ADR a month away.



I am with you!! I am so sick of checking all the time, at least the fireworks schedule is FINALLY out...hopefully the party dates will follow.


----------



## yulilin3

disneyAndi14 said:


> I still don't see October open for the SW dessert party.  I keep checking in the dining area, would like to do it but I just don't understand why it isn't open for ADR a month away.


The dates are not loaded up yet. It should come "soon"


----------



## kristenabelle

Now that they've loaded more dates for fireworks, at least we know they'll still have the party? I don't think they'd miss the opportunity to get $$ on a premium experience


----------



## _auroraborealis_

afan said:


> Which makes no sense because if you look at the Nov/Dec discount thread on the resorts board people have had a difficult time finding anything for the first week of Nov making everyone think it'll be more crowded.



The wild card is if more people are staying on-site, and they're expecting fewer people staying at non-Disney hotels that week. It could yet be less crowded on that basis.


----------



## momto3boys+aprincess

Ugh, a 4/7 chance I would be on the right day.... Nope we are scheduled on a Sun. And we have ADR's for 7 people, not an easy thing to change.


----------



## GaryDis

disneyAndi14 said:


> I still don't see October open for the SW dessert party.  I keep checking in the dining area, would like to do it but I just don't understand why it isn't open for ADR a month away.


That's the way their processes work. I don't know if it's a software constraint or an internal procedures constraint, but they'll typically have the showtimes appear on the website before the dessert parties.  For the bulk of September, I think it was just a couple of hours difference (fireworks announced overnight, parties available around 9 or 10 am). But I'm not surprised if it's a couple of days. 

Maybe management is still debating whether to increase or decrease the number of people to admit for the party.


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> That's the way their processes work. I don't know if it's a software constraint or an internal procedures constraint, but they'll typically have the showtimes appear on the website before the dessert parties.  For the bulk of September, I think it was just a couple of hours difference (fireworks announced overnight, parties available around 9 or 10 am). But I'm not surprised if it's a couple of days.
> 
> Maybe management is still debating whether to increase or decrease the number of people to admit for the party.


nothing yet on the HUB fot the party in October ..the number is staying at 175 until October 1st for capacity, so we'll see next Friday if that changes


----------



## afan

yulilin3 said:


> I think there would be a lot of upset people if F! wasn't performed every night. It's "true Disney" whatever that means. I've heard a lot of people saying that SW is being shoved down guests throats. Of course most on this thread would disagree, but we are fans of SW and Disney so we are a bit biased on that.
> In my opinion we need more SW, like, have Olaf meet over at Froway in Epcot and we can have another SW meet and greet in his place...but that's just me
> There were rumors that they would take SWaGS away all together for the month of October, I'm glad they didn't do that



I wasn't overly impressed with fantasmic and we're skipping it this trip.  I don't like Star Wars, but the show looks cool and my friend that I'm going with likes Star Wars, so I want to do the dessert party as a surprise.  Exciting for her and a way to do the fireworks without having to sit around waiting.  I don't think there's too much star wars, though I would rather it was in it's own park I could skip   I don't agree with it going into Disneyland as to me that's just not right as it's a bought IP, but things evolve and change.  I think Frozen was shoved down our throats far more than star wars, but for those of us that don't like it or are indifferent, it could be seen as a bit much.  As long as it's good entertainment and attractions it's ok.

We've decided to flip our days, easily got a new lunch adr for Wednesday.  We'll just end Wednesday at DHS and start Thursday there   Have to go on the 10th for RnR.  Now to look at EMH to see if we can use it.



_auroraborealis_ said:


> The wild card is if more people are staying on-site, and they're expecting fewer people staying at non-Disney hotels that week. It could yet be less crowded on that basis.



Maybe.  Some people think, especially with the deluxes, it may be conventions which wouldn't mean an increase in crowds either.  Though I think touring plans or someone did up the crowd calendar numbers a bit for that week.  It's also Jersey week along with Wine & Dine Half, the end of Food and Wine and Veterans Day, so there's a lot going on that week.


----------



## DetroitAvant

We did the dessert party on the 27th and were fairly pleased with it.  Kids had a great spot up front and the gal they had working that section was great with them.


----------



## likesdisney

Are the cupcakes in Hollywood Studios (the Star Wars ones that is) still the same as they were last year?  Or have there been any new ones/flavors?   I had the Darth Vader & Chewwie ones.  Didn't get the BB8 one.  Are there any other flavors now?  Or for that matter any different snack type stuff of Star Wars theme?


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> Are the cupcakes in Hollywood Studios (the Star Wars ones that is) still the same as they were last year?  Or have there been any new ones/flavors?   I had the Darth Vader & Chewwie ones.  Didn't get the BB8 one.  Are there any other flavors now?  Or for that matter any different snack type stuff of Star Wars theme?


The Chewie cupcake is gone but they still have Vader (peanut butter and chocolate) and BB8 (lemon with chocolate rocks) At Backlot Express they have Vader waffles and Min and Bills has Blue Milk (blue raspberry flavor) milkshake, There are also BB8 rice crispy treats


----------



## likesdisney

At least they still have Vader,  that was my favorite.  Hopefully will get a chance to try BB8 this time.  Plus if I get to the dessert party.


----------



## jerseygal

yulilin3 said:


> you'll have time, the show last 12 minutes and from DHS you can boat or walk to the Yacht Club, walking would only take 20 minutes


 WOW, 12 minutes, thanks for the info!


----------



## ArielSRL

This happened to us in May for our past June trip with the previous version (shows limited to several nights a week). Planning way ahead here but I wonder if or when they will switch back to every night, as we will be back in June 2017.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

afan said:


> Some people think, especially with the deluxes, it may be conventions which wouldn't mean an increase in crowds either.



I know that Gartner is mid-October, and that's filling Deluxes but isn't likely to completely blow up park attendance.


----------



## vinotinto

Well, I'm not sure we'll be able to see the SW show / fireworks. We have a Club Villain reservation for 5:15 at Sunset Blvd (near RnRC). It lasts 2 hours, and for some strange reason the SW fireworks is super early on Oct 8 (at 7:30), so by time we get out of the building we will have 5-10 minutes to make it to the SW fireworks.  What would be your strategy?


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> Well, I'm not sure we'll be able to see the SW show / fireworks. We have a Club Villain reservation for 5:15 at Sunset Blvd (near RnRC). It lasts 2 hours, and for some strange reason the SW fireworks is super early on Oct 8 (at 7:30), so by time we get out of the building we will have 5-10 minutes to make it to the SW fireworks.  What would be your strategy?


walk down Sunset Blvd, and head towards the Brown Derby , take the walkway that crosses the viewing area and see if there are any spots in front of Center Stage, if it's completely packed then head towards the Chinese Theater and hang right in front of it, , you'll get a good view of the main projections and fireworks, there's usually not a lot of people there so you can move around to improve the fireworks viewing. Good luck
BTW your username? are you from Venezuela by any chance?


----------



## yulilin3

Ok gang heading to AK for the rest of the night, gotta go enjoy the late nights since they are gone in 2 days. I just checked the HUB, no party dates have been posted for October (other than the Oct. 1st that's already there)


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> walk down Sunset Blvd, and head towards the Brown Derby , take the walkway that crosses the viewing area and see if there are any spots in front of Center Stage, if it's completely packed then head towards the Chinese Theater and hang right in front of it, , you'll get a good view of the main projections and fireworks, there's usually not a lot of people there so you can move around to improve the fireworks viewing. Good luck
> BTW your username? are you from Venezuela by any chance?


 thank you! I'm going to follow your directions exactly and report back. BTW, I'm a boricua that loves red wine!


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> thank you! I'm going to follow your directions exactly and report back. BTW, I'm a boricua that loves red wine!


Gotcha!! the nickname of the Venezuelan soccer team es la vinotinto


----------



## may12th

Ok. So no fireworks on our DHS night so I've got to figure out if I can eat at Via Napoli (party of 2) for our 6:30 ADR and then somehow get to DHS in time to watch the show. I'm going to keep trying for an earlier ADR but with F&W I'n hopeful. My other option is adding a park day and go on the 15th which our arrival day. We were not planning on going to a park since we have to get up so early to get on the road. 

What say the experts? Will we have time to make it with after eating at Via, or should I add the extra day? Also, how difficult is it to add the day once I get there?


----------



## Mineu

This has definitely upset our planning! We our HS night was Thursday 12/22. So, do we hold out hope this will end up being a party night or start trying to re-do our days? Of course, the reservations I currently have are not available on the days I would need to switch them to


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

Mineu said:


> This has definitely upset our planning! We our HS night was Thursday 12/22. So, do we hold out hope this will end up being a party night or start trying to re-do our days? Of course, the reservations I currently have are not available on the days I would need to switch them to



this must be so frustrating.  i would have been so mad if this happened when we went.  all that time scheduling and planning and then bam!  roadblock thrown by Disney.


----------



## Mineu

bilnsheldodisney said:


> this must be so frustrating.  i would have been so mad if this happened when we went.  all that time scheduling and planning and then bam!  roadblock thrown by Disney.



I came up with the bright idea to just buy park hoppers-but then I remembered that the reason why I didn't get them in the first place was because I was counting on spending the whole day/night in AK to see ROL which is also up in the air! I guess I can get them anyway and just park hop at night from AK to HS and then from HS to AK if ROL is announced-this will be a very confusing trip!!


----------



## Kelleydm

No fireworks on my DHS night either!  Beyond frustrating for us too since our ADR's are made for Thursday along with fastpass.  Tried changing the ADR....nothing's available for my party of nine.  We are going to have three disappointed boys when they find out.  I am hoping we can trade with the Jawas as an extra special event since I'm not sure I want to add an extra day so we can go another time.  We'll still have an amazing family reunion just not as much Star Wars as we thought.  I keep thinking Star Wars Land!


----------



## gumbypee

How do you know if there are Star Wars fireworks on a given night?  I only see current day on app


----------



## spartankid34

Just attended the dessert party last night, Friday 9/2 and it was great! I got most of my tips from this thread, so I wanted to thank everyone who contributed. We checked in for the party at 7pm and were told that it would start around 7:15. We grabbed a table next to the benches and had the best of both worlds, sitting and standing! The party opened up right at 7:15. We enjoyed many plates of desserts and appetizers, and doubled up on the alcoholic drinks each trip back up! We also took a to-go cup full of the yummy drinks outside for the show! We walked out at 8:15 just ahead of the crowd and enjoyed an amazing view from the front of the reserved area. So, again, thank you all for the tips!


----------



## Kelleydm

gumbypee said:


> How do you know if there are Star Wars fireworks on a given night?  I only see current day on app



I went to Disney site and looked for park hours during the week I am there.  They added the park closings and the firework times the days available.


----------



## gumbypee

Kelleydm said:


> I went to Disney site and looked for park hours during the week I am there.  They added the park closings and the firework times the days available.



Got it! Thanks!  Worked on site!


----------



## Kelleydm

gumbypee said:


> Got it! Thanks!  Worked on site!


----------



## wdwnut61

Happy to see October has been updated patiently waiting for November


----------



## katepass72

I see the Dessert party schedule has been updated for October but I've checked my date (and every other date) and nothing's available. Anyone on here get a reservation or are they technically not "open" or not taking them quite yet?


----------



## cel_disney

GaryDis said:


> Maybe management is still debating whether to increase or decrease





katepass72 said:


> I see the Dessert party schedule has been updated for October but I've checked my date (and every other date) and nothing's available. Anyone on here get a reservation or are they technically not "open" or not taking them quite yet?



Ohh!  That's a good step!  It seems that this step always occurs where you see the date as blue but no availability.


----------



## katepass72

cel_disney said:


> Ohh!  That's a good step!  It seems that this step always occurs where you see the date as blue but no availability.


Whew! I'll check again tomorrow/Monday - hopefully it will open up by then. Just glad to see it on the schedule!


----------



## yulilin3

katepass72 said:


> Whew! I'll check again tomorrow/Monday - hopefully it will open up by then. Just glad to see it on the schedule!


yeah, the dessert party dates are loaded up but unable to book, they should go live tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

Mineu said:


> This has definitely upset our planning! We our HS night was Thursday 12/22. So, do we hold out hope this will end up being a party night or start trying to re-do our days? Of course, the reservations I currently have are not available on the days I would need to switch them to


I honestly think that they will have the show every night for the last 3 weeks of December, the crowds start arriving around the 21st. I would hold on on rearranging things right now


----------



## yulilin3

Just another heads up before I go to bed. Dessert party dates for October are loaded just not bookable yet. They should become bookable tomorrow.


----------



## PatMcDuck

OMG thank you, I was freaking out, how could they all be sold out already??  I will check again tomorrow.


----------



## WDWRook

Thoughts on a build your own saber vs the already built?  I know the build your own partially retracts. Do they both make sounds when you swing them and touch something.


----------



## cel_disney

We have done the 3 different sabers..

1) prebuilt in package
2) build your own
3) the full size single piece Kylo Ren saber

The build your own are our least favorite by far.  The fact that they don't retract drives me BONKERS!!  These are usually broken in one way or another in a year.  I don't know why they keep getting more!!!

For lighting effects and sturdiness - the full piece ones sold at DHS have been great.  It was a pita to carry on the plane as it doesn't fit in luggage - but good for my 10 year old now!

The Mickey sabers that are already made and cost about $15 have also treated us well.  Everyone really likes that they retract and ours from 2013 still works!!!


----------



## disneygrandma

There are 3 nights that we are scheduled to be in the parks.  Luckily, the SW fireworks are all 3 of those nights.   However, I'm reserving 1 night for AK at night.  On 1 of the nights, we have a 5:40 ADR for Minnie's at H&V.  Fireworks are scheduled for 7:30, which would probably work.  EXCEPT we want to do the dessert party, and it is starting at 6:15 that night.  I don't believe it will let me book the dessert party so close to our dinner at H&V.  And I don't know if we would want to do both anyways back to back.

On the 3rd night, we have an 8:30 Club Villain booked.  On that night, fireworks are also at 7:30, but the dessert party is at 6:45.  F! is scheduled for 8:00, so I think we should be able to get thru the streets after the fireworks and get to Club Villain in time. 

We are a party of 11, so changing things that are already booked would be difficult.  What would you do?  Any suggestions?  I could see the party times tonight, but want to book something tomorrow morning.  What to do..........What to do.........?


----------



## disneygrandma

OH NO!!!!  I just checked the schedule again, and Disney has changed things since the last time I checked.   On our Club Villain night, they switched the times for the Fireworks and F!.  Now F! is at 7:30 and the fireworks are at 8:00.  Club Villain is at 8:30.   I'm worried that the crowds will still be exiting the F! stadium when the fireworks are over and we will be "swimming upstream" to get to Club Villain.  Club Villain is by RnR isn't it?


----------



## Olaf

Just checked.   Still not allowing booking.   Trying to decide if this is really worth it.   I'm going to be in a wheelchair, due to a recent knee replacement, accompanied by able-bodied adult son & husband.   Can this be booked and cancelled like regular ADRs?


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Olaf said:


> Just checked.   Still not allowing booking.   Trying to decide if this is really worth it.   I'm going to be in a wheelchair, due to a recent knee replacement, accompanied by able-bodied adult son & husband.   Can this be booked and cancelled like regular ADRs?


Yes it can be cancelled.


----------



## katepass72

Olaf said:


> Just checked.   Still not allowing booking.   Trying to decide if this is really worth it.   I'm going to be in a wheelchair, due to a recent knee replacement, accompanied by able-bodied adult son & husband.   Can this be booked and cancelled like regular ADRs?


I know it has to be prepaid but I'm thinking some of the other pre-pay dining events (Hoop Dee Doo, etc?) can be cancelled 24+ hrs prior?? I'm also checking this AM and no luck. Wonder what time of day these usually go "live"?


----------



## cel_disney

katepass72 said:


> I know it has to be prepaid but I'm thinking some of the other pre-pay dining events (Hoop Dee Doo, etc?) can be cancelled 24+ hrs prior?? I'm also checking this AM and no luck. Wonder what time of day these usually go "live"?



There is no set time - just depends on who is working what shift/when I think.


----------



## cel_disney

Olaf said:


> Just checked.   Still not allowing booking.   Trying to decide if this is really worth it.   I'm going to be in a wheelchair, due to a recent knee replacement, accompanied by able-bodied adult son & husband.   Can this be booked and cancelled like regular ADRs?



How soon after your knee replacement will you be traveling?  My dad had a double knee replacement and was able to tour Europe two months later without even a cane!  He was rocking and rolling 3 weeks after surgery (but he really pushed himself to do all of the Physical therapy and walking and fight thru the pain the first 3 weeks to make sure his muscles didn't deteriorate.).


----------



## cel_disney

disneygrandma said:


> OH NO!!!!  I just checked the schedule again, and Disney has changed things since the last time I checked.   On our Club Villain night, they switched the times for the Fireworks and F!.  Now F! is at 7:30 and the fireworks are at 8:00.  Club Villain is at 8:30.   I'm worried that the crowds will still be exiting the F! stadium when the fireworks are over and we will be "swimming upstream" to get to Club Villain.  Club Villain is by RnR isn't it?



We have done Club Villian and I don't think that it makes sense to do the dessert party and club Villian on the same night.  And - I would pick Club Villian (although the desserts are probably better at the dessert party, you don't want to be too full when you arrive for dinner!) -  it has Dinner/Drinks/Desserts AND Villians!  

First - I think if you are able to get a good spot on the H&V night - you should take it so you don't have to stress on Club Villian.

I would find a spot to watch the fireworks from that is similar to the ones Yulady suggests watching if you are coming FROM CV/F! So that you can make a quick break for it at 8:13 when it's over.   I think you will manage the salmon walk down there - definitely case out where you are going (the far wall past RNR fast pass entrance) ahead of time and tell your group to meet there if they get separated (or meet at the kid tables by RNR).


----------



## vinotinto

disneygrandma said:


> OH NO!!!!  I just checked the schedule again, and Disney has changed things since the last time I checked.   On our Club Villain night, they switched the times for the Fireworks and F!.  Now F! is at 7:30 and the fireworks are at 8:00.  Club Villain is at 8:30.   I'm worried that the crowds will still be exiting the F! stadium when the fireworks are over and we will be "swimming upstream" to get to Club Villain.  *Club Villain is by RnR isn't it?*


Yes, the entrance to the Sunset Theater building is to the right of the RnRC queau. I think you will be OK since F is before the fireworks. F should be ending around 7:50ish on your date. Most people will try to get out in the first 15 - 20 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> OH NO!!!!  I just checked the schedule again, and Disney has changed things since the last time I checked.   On our Club Villain night, they switched the times for the Fireworks and F!.  Now F! is at 7:30 and the fireworks are at 8:00.  Club Villain is at 8:30.   I'm worried that the crowds will still be exiting the F! stadium when the fireworks are over and we will be "swimming upstream" to get to Club Villain.  Club Villain is by RnR isn't it?


To get from Center Stage (SWaGS viewing area) to CLub Villain just heads toward Brown Derby and then stay as far to the left as possible while walking down Sunset Blvd, maybe cut through the stores (Sweet Spells, Reel Vogue) then cut through the Sunset Market so close to the quick services and you should be ok.



Olaf said:


> Just checked.   Still not allowing booking.   Trying to decide if this is really worth it.   I'm going to be in a wheelchair, due to a recent knee replacement, accompanied by able-bodied adult son & husband.   Can this be booked and cancelled like regular ADRs?


You pay in full when you book and it has a one day cancellation policy with full refund. 


katepass72 said:


> I know it has to be prepaid but I'm thinking some of the other pre-pay dining events (Hoop Dee Doo, etc?) can be cancelled 24+ hrs prior?? I'm also checking this AM and no luck. Wonder what time of day these usually go "live"?


It's pretty random.


----------



## WDWRook

Slightly off topic, any tips on decent quick service for dinner at HS?  Since we are doing the desert party, we are planning to not do a full sit down dinner.  Our last trip was H&V and SciFi.  We have 50s booked for lunch (considering dumping that and just doing QS both meals.


----------



## Sydnerella

yulilin3 said:


> we have SWaGS show times for October
> Fridays, Saturdays, Mondays and Wednesdays some dates at 7:45pm, some at 7:30pm some at 8pm





Mineu said:


> This has definitely upset our planning! We our HS night was Thursday 12/22. So, do we hold out hope this will end up being a party night or start trying to re-do our days? Of course, the reservations I currently have are not available on the days I would need to switch them to





bilnsheldodisney said:


> this must be so frustrating.  i would have been so mad if this happened when we went.  all that time scheduling and planning and then bam!  roadblock thrown by Disney.



I am so disappointed and mad at Disney schedulers right now. If you open a booking window which dictates your guests park days you should have your major entertainment for the period set. On October 13th we have one park day pre-cruise and I opted for DHS hoping to see the SWGS (we have seen F!) and of course booked our fastpasses at our 60 day window for this park. Had these dates been announced before my window we would either do MNSSHP - rides til midnight - or Epcot as they are open two hours later than DHS (we already have an Abbreviated day as our flight arrives at noon) Now we are stuck with the 7pm close and at best possibly seeing F! via waiting in a long line-up which was not of interest. And F! packages would waste our already short time for attractions.... grrrrr!

All resources here pointed to a repeat of September practices so we went with it. Now any hope I would have of switching to Epcot with good FP+ availability is gone.

We so wanted to see the show and do the dessert party - this was our chance and they are really bummin me out. Tops a miserable personal week to boot...

Any opinions on liklihood of added weekdays or in this time of low summer attendance and entertainment cuts is it most unlikely


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> I am so disappointed and mad at Disney schedulers right now. If you open a booking window which dictates your guests park days you should have your major entertainment for the period set. On October 13th we have one park day pre-cruise and I opted for DHS hoping to see the SWGS (we have seen F!) and of course booked our fastpasses at our 60 day window for this park. Had these dates been announced before my window we would either do MNSSHP - rides til midnight - or Epcot as they are open two hours later than DHS (we already have an Abbreviated day as our flight arrives at noon) Now we are stuck with the 7pm close and at best possibly seeing F! via waiting in a long line-up which was not of interest. And F! packages would waste our already short time for attractions.... grrrrr!
> 
> All resources here pointed to a repeat of September practices so we went with it. Now any hope I would have of switching to Epcot with good FP+ availability is gone.
> 
> We so wanted to see the show and do the dessert party - this was our chance and they are really bummin me out. Tops a miserable personal week to boot...
> 
> Any opinions on liklihood of added weekdays or in this time of low summer attendance and entertainment cuts is it most unlikely


I'm sorry you have had a bad week  hugs to you
I would say unlikely they add more shows in October. I would email Disney and basically tell them what you just told us, about booking your fp based on September hours and the fact that it would be hard to switch and get fp for Epcot now, maybe they can help you out.
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Slightly off topic, any tips on decent quick service for dinner at HS?  Since we are doing the desert party, we are planning to not do a full sit down dinner.  Our last trip was H&V and SciFi.  We have 50s booked for lunch (considering dumping that and just doing QS both meals.


QS at DHS are not great. I love the sandwiches from Starring Rolls and Starbucks. some of the food from Sunset Market is ok. Other than that, to me, it's pretty standard burgers, pizza...


----------



## Olaf

cel_disney said:


> How soon after your knee replacement will you be traveling?  My dad had a double knee replacement and was able to tour Europe two months later without even a cane!



My surgery was in March, but I'm having issues with post-op inflammation, that is not going away.   This despite my being very disciplined about physical therapy.   It's sill very fat and sore.   Doctor says it happens to a small minority of people, and I just got lucky.   

Thanks to everyone on the cancellation info.


----------



## Olaf

WDWRook said:


> Slightly off topic, any tips on decent quick service for dinner at HS? Since we are doing the desert party, we are planning to not do a full sit down dinner. Our last trip was H&V and SciFi. We have 50s booked for lunch (considering dumping that and just doing QS both meals.



I've never been thrilled with the quick service options at HS.  Have you done 50's before?   If not, I wouldn't miss that.   It's one of my favs.   I love the salmon there too.


----------



## yulilin3

Going out to brunch (Trails End) then MK and ending at DHS to take a video of the dessert party setting and outdoor viewing. Any other video or pictures you guys want me to get of SW things, that are not already posted?


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry you have had a bad week  hugs to you
> I would say unlikely they add more shows in October. I would email Disney and basically tell them what you just told us, about booking your fp based on September hours and the fact that it would be hard to switch and get fp for Epcot now, maybe they can help you out.
> wdw.guestcommunications@disneyworld.com


I agree! They may not do anything for you personally, but the more they hear from those of us upset by the lack of published hours after expecting us to plan so far in advance the better chance we will have for it to change. 

They have been postponing schedules and changing park hours for months and there are many of us who have been overly frustrated by our inability to plan things like the dessert party because we have plans in place that cannot be reasonably changed. 

Complaining on theses boards makes us feel better (and a lot of us sympathize!) but unless we take the case to Disney nothing will change.


----------



## GaryDis

Sydnerella said:


> Had these dates been announced before my window we would either do MNSSHP - rides til midnight - or Epcot as they are open two hours later than DHS (we already have an Abbreviated day as our flight arrives at noon) Now we are stuck with the 7pm close and at best possibly seeing F! via waiting in a long line-up which was not of interest. And F! packages would waste our already short time for attractions.... grrrrr!


What's stopping you from still doing the MNSSHP?  None are sold out as far as I know, and there's no penalty for canceling ADRs a day or more in advance.


----------



## msdsman

Oct dates are live!


----------



## ajh88

yulilin3 said:


> Going out to brunch (Trails End) then MK and ending at DHS to take a video of the dessert party setting and outdoor viewing. Any other video or pictures you guys want me to get of SW things, that are not already posted?



Nothing in particular - just wanted to say have fun and you're awesome!  Thank you for all you do to keep up on the ever changing SW offerings!


----------



## notrub98

Go get 'em October people!  Dates are open!


----------



## antman

Just booked for 10/21.  WOOT!


----------



## Olaf

Just booked for Halloween.   LOL!   I think we all must have hit the site at the same time.


----------



## ElizabethG

I just booked mine for mid-October!


----------



## yulilin3

Congrats to all October people!!
See you in a month November planners


----------



## ready2cmickeymouse

Thank you for posting about Oct dates. Was able to book Oct 17.


----------



## kristenabelle

I love this thread and everyone in it. Just booked 10/17!


----------



## DisnutDave

We just booked October 7th, YAY! I've got a very GOOD feeling about this....


----------



## Sydnerella

preemiemama said:


> I agree! They may not do anything for you personally, but the more they hear from those of us upset by the lack of published hours after expecting us to plan so far in advance the better chance we will have for it to change.
> 
> They have been postponing schedules and changing park hours for months and there are many of us who have been overly frustrated by our inability to plan things like the dessert party because we have plans in place that cannot be reasonably changed.
> 
> Complaining on theses boards makes us feel better (and a lot of us sympathize!) but unless we take the case to Disney nothing will change.



I did speak with guest services and they explained that it is likely they are scheduling them opposite of MNSSHP nights - I have not confirmed if this is the case or not. 

I also have to say that "I am satisfied with my care" based on the outcome of my call with guest services on the matter. They were kind and understanding, thank you Disney, I still love you! 



GaryDis said:


> What's stopping you from still doing the MNSSHP?  None are sold out as far as I know, and there's no penalty for canceling ADRs a day or more in advance.



We already purchased one-day park tickets.


----------



## ajh88

I was on the fence, but when I got that big blue button of availability, I did it.  We are dessert partying on Oct 19!  Hooray!


----------



## notrub98

Anyone deal with food allergies at the party?  I have a son with peanut and tree nut allergies.  He is not severe enough to worry about airborne, thankfully, so being "around" nuts is fine.  He is also fine with "made in the same factory".


----------



## yulilin3

notrub98 said:


> Anyone deal with food allergies at the party?  I have a son with peanut and tree nut allergies.  He is not severe enough to worry about airborne, thankfully, so being "around" nuts is fine.  He is also fine with "made in the same factory".


yes, they have a special box of goodies for allergies. You can put a note on the reservation if you want. But when you get to the party let them know about the allergy and the chef will come out, walk you through the available options and give you a box from backstage that are made in separate kitchens. I'll try and get a picture of the box tonight, and if I do I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## boomgoesthemickey

So glad I kept an open day of availability for our upcoming trip, got october 28th booked!!


----------



## DaisyNY

Do these parties sell out...waiting to hear on my daughter's vacation approval...would love to book this for Oct 29th. Just saw that is available...


----------



## notrub98

yulilin3 said:


> yes, they have a special box of goodies for allergies. You can put a note on the reservation if you want. But when you get to the party let them know about the allergy and the chef will come out, walk you through the available options and give you a box from backstage that are made in separate kitchens. I'll try and get a picture of the box tonight, and if I do I'll post it tomorrow.



Yuli- you're the best .


----------



## notrub98

DaisyNY said:


> Do these parties sell out...waiting to hear on my daughter's vacation approval...would love to book this for Oct 29th. Just saw that is available...



Yes, they all might.  Book now.  You can cancel and be refunded up to the day before!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

DaisyNY said:


> Do these parties sell out...waiting to hear on my daughter's vacation approval...would love to book this for Oct 29th. Just saw that is available...



Somtimes, but more importantly they are cancelable with a full refund. You can book now so it doesn't get sold out, and then cancel if you need to.


----------



## likesdisney

Got my reservation for dessert party.  Very excited,  got it for the night I was hoping for (28th Oct)   I have a reservation at Monsieur Paul's,  have moved it back to 530 so hope that will work out.  I will try arriving at Monsieur Paul's a bit earlier and maybe I can even get seated there a bit earlier.   If I was like 5 minutes late say just before 7 would I still be ok?


----------



## notrub98

On another note ... My 7 and almost 5 year old are driving my OCD-self bananas with their indecision about JTA.  One day it is "yes!  Let's do it!"  The next day is "No too scared!"  I don't think they understand the stress that they are causing me with not knowing if I should keep my PPO H&V just to sign up... And I am hoping for a desert party.  Too long of a day for both and I don't see the point of midday breaks.  Too hard and I'll be the solo adult on this trip - hubby went in December and isn't a Disney guy and asked to skip a year.  

First World Problems.


----------



## jlundeen

I just sent a letter to guest services...just adding my voice to the masses who are frustrated.  At this rate, our trip after Thanksgiving won't have hours and reservations released for another month.  GRRRRR.....


----------



## DaisyNY

Perfect...Just booked it and happy to know I can change it with a full refund! Thanks for the help!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I booked the dessert party under my husband's name for him and my son. I may go instead, I'm assuming like any other ADR it's not an issue. They took my money, after all, and my kid will be there.


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> I just sent a letter to guest services...just adding my voice to the masses who are frustrated.  At this rate, our trip after Thanksgiving won't have hours and reservations released for another month.  GRRRRR.....


Just had my letter "returned" as undeliverable....

here's the address I sent to...is there something not correct here?

wdw.guestcommunications@disneyworld.com


----------



## Mflowers92

Got my reservation for October 7th!  But now I am cancelling my backup plan dessert party of September 30th, so releasing for a party of 4!


----------



## Avery's mom

Add my name to the list of happy people who booked this morning!  I wanted October 3rd, and it was so frustrating to sit and wait....but I was thrilled to be up early this morning in California and see that it was bookable!  The past piece of the puzzle - thank goodness!


----------



## Pawpsicle

Avery's mom said:


> Add my name to the list of happy people who booked this morning!  I wanted October 3rd, and it was so frustrating to sit and wait....but I was thrilled to be up early this morning in California and see that it was bookable!  The past piece of the puzzle - thank goodness!



Woohoo Oct 3rd for us as well! I think that reserved area is going to be a HUGE advantage now that the show is only 4 days/week.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Just had my letter "returned" as undeliverable....
> 
> here's the address I sent to...is there something not correct here?
> 
> wdw.guestcommunications@disneyworld.com


oops, sorry, forgot a period: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## yulilin3

Pawpsicle said:


> Woohoo Oct 3rd for us as well! I think that reserved area is going to be a HUGE advantage now that the show is only 4 days/week.


I agree. The general viewing will be packed sooner now that it's not on every night


----------



## yulilin3

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I booked the dessert party under my husband's name for him and my son. I may go instead, I'm assuming like any other ADR it's not an issue. They took my money, after all, and my kid will be there.


Just tell the name it's under and it should be ok. Just take the card you used as form of payment, just in case


----------



## Mineu

Well, if they are scheduling these opposite of MNSSHP, I am going to assume the same will hold true for MVMCP nights. I guess it is best to go ahead and plan accordingly and start looking for new dining reservations...


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> Got my reservation for dessert party.  Very excited,  got it for the night I was hoping for (28th Oct)   I have a reservation at Monsieur Paul's,  have moved it back to 530 so hope that will work out.  I will try arriving at Monsieur Paul's a bit earlier and maybe I can even get seated there a bit earlier.   If I was like 5 minutes late say just before 7 would I still be ok?


You can come and go from the dessert party as much as you want, they won't penalize you for being late, you might not be able to find a table easily though. Remember that they have tables scattered around LB, not just the dessert party area.




notrub98 said:


> On another note ... My 7 and almost 5 year old are driving my OCD-self bananas with their indecision about JTA.  One day it is "yes!  Let's do it!"  The next day is "No too scared!"  I don't think they understand the stress that they are causing me with not knowing if I should keep my PPO H&V just to sign up... And I am hoping for a desert party.  Too long of a day for both and I don't see the point of midday breaks.  Too hard and I'll be the solo adult on this trip - hubby went in December and isn't a Disney guy and asked to skip a year.
> 
> First World Problems.


Kids are funny that way, and when I say funny I mean "make up your mind!! funny" The 5 year old might not understand but you can talk as honestly as possible with the 7 year old and explain things...I don't think a PPO is necessary to sign up though, it does save time but you can still find spots if you are there at rope drop


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> oops, sorry, forgot a period: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


Thanks, Yulilin3...that did it!


----------



## KangaFan

Finally booked for Oct 3rd!  Looks like it will be a busy night!


----------



## DetroitAvant

notrub98 said:


> On another note ... My 7 and almost 5 year old are driving my OCD-self bananas with their indecision about JTA.  One day it is "yes!  Let's do it!"  The next day is "No too scared!"  I don't think they understand the stress that they are causing me with not knowing if I should keep my PPO H&V just to sign up... And I am hoping for a desert party.  Too long of a day for both and I don't see the point of midday breaks.  Too hard and I'll be the solo adult on this trip - hubby went in December and isn't a Disney guy and asked to skip a year.
> 
> First World Problems.



My boys are the same age and had a blast.  We didn't tell them they'd be fighting anyone and they did just fine.  We originally had the H&V PPO and cancelled the night before and got there at rope drop instead.  I think we were within 6 people of the turnstiles and managed to be about 20th in the sign up line and still had our choice of sign-ups.  We picked the second time and still had time between the sign up and the second slot to do tower of terror (walk on), the great movie ride (walk on), and a fast pass for star tours (I know, but we originally had planned to leave in the afternoon to visit a water park).


----------



## cel_disney

Yay!!  We are booked for October 5th!  I can finally clean up our reservations for the week!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  October 7 for just me.  Hopefully some nice people will want to share a table with me.  

Thanks for the heads up!  This thread rocks!


----------



## Olaf

Somewhere in this thread I saw some tips for getting the most out of this experience.   Can anyone help?   Thank you.


----------



## kingken

does anyone know if there is calendar for Hollywood studios star wars night time show, cant seem to find one on website and heard that they will only be doing 4 shows per week in October so need to know if I have to change my day/reservations etc, thanks


----------



## Loopster

kingken said:


> does anyone know if there is calendar for Hollywood studios star wars night time show, cant seem to find one on website and heard that they will only be doing 4 shows per week in October so need to know if I have to change my day/reservations etc, thanks



Go to the first page of this thread and see post #11 
@yulilin3 keeps it updated on a regular basis.


----------



## jlundeen

Got this response to my email to guest services...they didn't say who they were forwarding to, but I'll post if I hear back from them...

*************************************
Dear Jeanne,

Thank you for contacting us regarding the Walt Disney World Resort.

After reviewing your comments, we believe another department within our company can best assist you. We have forwarded your message and you should hear from a member of our Disney Team within 7 days. You may contact us at 407-939-7838 if your concern requires assistance within the next 5 days.

We appreciate your patience and look forward to assisting you.

Sincerely,

Guest Experience Services
Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## Tia1977

I'm hoping to possibly enlist someone's help in opinion if they go on a MNSSHP night within the next couple of weeks and see the SW's fireworks without doing the dessert party. A bonus would be if they've done this before within the past couple of months when the fireworks have been every night, and prior to MNSSHP starting. We went in August and did the dessert party (so amazing btw, my fave "extra" of all time! ). Our view from the reserved section was really mind blowing (we were in the front along the rope)  And of course, with the advantage of none of this . I so hoped to do the party again when we're there 10/7-10/16. But, seeing as how we've sold our souls (and most vital organs ha) just to afford being down there 3 times within 12 months, my "extras" budget is depleted ... From all my OCD stalking, I've picked out a spot I want to try. While I've been prepared for having to secure that spot about an hour prior, and for the normal  of it; I'm now concerned that the double whammy of #1 not being every night #2 only on MNSSHP nights will affect our sanity in the timing and craziness of the spot I've had in mind....

-Will securing a spot an hour prior still allow for great timing? If not, when do you think we should?

-How is the crazy mob feel to the "best" spots now? The normal Disney fireworks/parade mob, or comparable to omg a special event 
-Is the best balance of good viewing/reduced  still along the back rope of the reserved section?
Sorry so long, and thank you guys!


----------



## afan

Mineu said:


> Well, if they are scheduling these opposite of MNSSHP, I am going to assume the same will hold true for MVMCP nights. I guess it is best to go ahead and plan accordingly and start looking for new dining reservations...



Looking at the parties in Oct, there are none on Wednesday's or Saturdays, which is two of the fireworks days.  I think it's more of a set schedule.  I'm flipping our days thinking they'll have it on Wednesday in November.  I'll keep both days ADR's until we know though.  I just want the Nov 9th or 10th and wish we knew for sure which days they would do for November.


----------



## MinnieMSue

jlundeen said:


> Got this response to my email to guest services...they didn't say who they were forwarding to, but I'll post if I hear back from them...
> 
> *************************************
> Dear Jeanne,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding the Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> After reviewing your comments, we believe another department within our company can best assist you. We have forwarded your message and you should hear from a member of our Disney Team within 7 days. You may contact us at 407-939-7838 if your concern requires assistance within the next 5 days.
> 
> We appreciate your patience and look forward to assisting you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Guest Experience Services
> Walt Disney World Resort



I just got the exact same email when I inquired about a possible Mama Melrose refurb issue. I am sure mine was sent to dining people. I got everything squared away for the trip and they threw this curveball. Well at least Star Wars is set for us (unless they throw another curveball). His has definitely been the hardest trip to plan ever.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWRook said:


> Slightly off topic, any tips on decent quick service for dinner at HS?  Since we are doing the desert party, we are planning to not do a full sit down dinner.  Our last trip was H&V and SciFi.  We have 50s booked for lunch (considering dumping that and just doing QS both meals.



We did the Brown Derby Lounge (outside, no ADRs) on our party night and it worked great - split some apps/snacks and some drinks.  Was relaxed and you can see the Star Wars stage show while you eat (not the best angle but not terrible)


----------



## peajay18

Booked our dessert party for Oct 19th - finally!


----------



## deide71

Arrrrghhh!  In typical Disney fashion the right hand does not know what the left is doing.  I tried to book my October party online, but it does not give you the option of paying with a gift card.  I called Disney and asked if I could pay with a gift card.  The rep on the phone insists I should be able to pay online with a gift card.  When I explain, again, that gift cards are not one of the payment options online she tells me that my gift card balance must not be adequate to pay for the whole thing (????).  For the third time I calmly explain that gift card payment is not even an option online, and I ask if I can book over the phone.  She checks and comes back on the line to tell me yes, you can pay with a gift card over the phone (hooray!!!) but then tells me that the October party dates are not in her system yet and she cannot book them.

Ummmm, yeah, need a little system work and staff training there.


----------



## MinnieMSue

deide71 said:


> Arrrrghhh!  In typical Disney fashion the right hand does not know what the left is doing.  I tried to book my October party online, but it does not give you the option of paying with a gift card.  I called Disney and asked if I could pay with a gift card.  The rep on the phone insists I should be able to pay online with a gift card.  When I explain, again, that gift cards are not one of the payment options online she tells me that my gift card balance must not be adequate to pay for the whole thing (????).  For the third time I calmly explain that gift card payment is not even an option online, and I ask if I can book over the phone.  She checks and comes back on the line to tell me yes, you can pay with a gift card over the phone (hooray!!!) but then tells me that the October party dates are not in her system yet and she cannot book them.
> 
> Ummmm, yeah, need a little system work and staff training there.



Ugh! Sorry about that. So frustrating isn't it?  I wish they gave gift card online option for booking things.


----------



## Tia1977

I have another question and this time it's a little , but I thought you guys might know best...The night we want to see the SW's fireworks, 10/8 (a Saturday F&W night btw). The fireworks are scheduled at 7:30, HS closes at 8 with Fantasmic , and Epcot closes at 10 with Illuminations. Do you think there's a chance in leaving HS after SW's fireworks to boat or walk to Epcot and catch Illuminations...without the stress of feeling "rushed"? We wouldn't drag or feet, but I also don't want to feel like we're speed jogging if walking, or nervous if we boat. I understand we won't get an ideal spot for Illuminations once there, and kinda crazy with F&W, but we won't be ready to stop the fun of the night so early at 8 (we're night owls & DD is 14). Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## likesdisney

Managed to switch things around and get a dinner reservation for 430 so that should give me some extra time to get to the dessert party.


----------



## jekjones1558

Tia1977 said:


> I have another question and this time it's a little , but I thought you guys might know best...The night we want to see the SW's fireworks, 10/8 (a Saturday F&W night btw). The fireworks are scheduled at 7:30, HS closes at 8 with Fantasmic , and Epcot closes at 10 with Illuminations. Do you think there's a chance in leaving HS after SW's fireworks to boat or walk to Epcot and catch Illuminations...without the stress of feeling "rushed"? We wouldn't drag or feet, but I also don't want to feel like we're speed jogging if walking, or nervous if we boat. I understand we won't get an ideal spot for Illuminations once there, and kinda crazy with F&W, but we won't be ready to stop the fun of the night so early at 8 (we're night owls & DD is 14). Any input would be much appreciated


Absolutely.  If you leave Studios at around 8:00, walk at a leisurely pace (takes about 40 - 45 at a regular walk rate), you should be able to get to Epcot by 9:00 easily.  You would even have time to wait for a boat.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Finally was able to get October 12!!! Marked reservation as need wheelchair accessible. Can't wait !

About it being opposite MNSSHP:
We are staying on property 10-10 to 10-14. 10-12 is the ONLY day for those 5 days without MNSSHP. But we have SW 10-10, 10-12, and 10-14. So I'm not sure what they mean about being opposite.

Like many others age said,  thank you Yuli for everything you do to make this thread so informative as well as friendly. I am very grateful!


----------



## Tia1977

jekjones1558 said:


> Absolutely.  If you leave Studios at around 8:00, walk at a leisurely pace (takes about 40 - 45 at a regular walk rate), you should be able to get to Epcot by 9:00 easily.  You would even have time to wait for a boat.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## preemiemama

MinnieMSue said:


> I just got the exact same email when I inquired about a possible Mama Melrose refurb issue. I am sure mine was sent to dining people. I got everything squared away for the trip and they threw this curveball. Well at least Star Wars is set for us (unless they throw another curveball). His has definitely been the hardest trip to plan ever.


I got a call a few days after I got the same response in June.  Like I said, they may do nothing but listen, but at least there is a written record of people being unhappy with this procedure...


----------



## jedipenguin

I'm leaving for WDW tomorrow!!  I'll be at the dessert party on Friday. I can't wait! Thank you @yulilin3 for all the great info!!


----------



## yulilin3

At DHS now,  they added more benches outside the dessert area,  got video and will post tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

jedipenguin said:


> I'm leaving for WDW tomorrow!!  I'll be at the dessert party on Friday. I can't wait! Thank you @yulilin3 for all the great info!!


Have a great trip


----------



## WDWRook

Are you allow to check into the party, get some treats, and walk around the launchpad with treats, drinks?  Then return to party area?  Also, what time should we line up to enter the party?


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Are you allow to check into the party, get some treats, and walk around the launchpad with treats, drinks?  Then return to party area?  Also, what time should we line up to enter the party?


Yes,  you're allowed to walk around Launch bay and come back to the party.  Technically the party starts one hour and fifteen minutes before the show but they usually open the area 15 minutes earlier.  Check in starts half an hour before the party


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Are you allow to check into the party, get some treats, and walk around the launchpad with treats, drinks?  Then return to party area?  Also, what time should we line up to enter the party?


Just to add,  you're allowed to walk around with food and drink but I just saw to people be told that they can't get in line for characters with food or drink


----------



## Disneygeek Amanda

Towards the end of the month,  SWAGS is going to start being done before Fantasmic. Does anyone have any idea if this will make it possible to see both shows in one night? I would accept missing the first few minutes of the show and being way in the back, but would they let people in after the show starts?


----------



## WDWRook

Great thanks. We may go see the Visa line for Kylo Ren. But otherwise looking to maximize time to allow a bit of milling around, and see the jawas again.


----------



## penguin29

If you are not attending the dessert party, what time should you arrive for fireworks?  What time does the fireworks show begin?  TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

They had technical difficulties tonight. The audio and projections didn't work and they totally sucked. The other thing that worked was the fireworks.  I feel bad for the dessert party people. It had been raining all afternoon but I doubt that the problem was rain


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

yulilin3 said:


> At DHS now,  they added more benches outside the dessert area,  got video and will post tomorrow.



Thank you!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> They had technical difficulties tonight. The audio and projections didn't work and they totally sucked. The other thing that worked was the fireworks.  I feel bad for the dessert party people. It had been raining all afternoon but I doubt that the problem was rain




I feel sorry for all the people who had only tonite to see the show.


----------



## yulilin3

Disneygeek Amanda said:


> Towards the end of the month,  SWAGS is going to start being done before Fantasmic. Does anyone have any idea if this will make it possible to see both shows in one night? I would accept missing the first few minutes of the show and being way in the back, but would they let people in after the show starts?


Fantasmic tend to be completely full before it starts but they might allow people inside just in standing oom only



penguin29 said:


> If you are not attending the dessert party, what time should you arrive for fireworks?  What time does the fireworks show begin?  TIA!


Page one post 11 has the fireworks show times. To grab a spot you need to  do it about an hour before the show on regular nights, maybe more when it's not performing every night since it will be more popular.


----------



## yulilin3

here's a bit of video I took from tonight's technical difficulties


----------



## PatMcDuck

Booked Dessert party Oct 28.  

It will be one time thing for us, first time seeing these fireworks (saw the prior version SW ones, loved them).  It is worth it, as DH has not been to Disney in a long time (he has never seen the magic bands for example).  Decided to skip MNSSHP and do this instead (did MNSSHP the last 3 years in a row).


----------



## yulilin3

I forgot who needed the info on allergy items at the dessert party, but here's the info. Make sure to make a note in your reservation about the allergy, once you check in ask to speak with the chef and they will walk you though the options that are available on the tables, depending on your allergy. They also have a separate kitchen in the back where they make goodies that are alelrgen free.
Here are the pics, they have enjoy life cookies,brownies, hershey bars and 3 cakes that they bake in a separate kitchen. These cakes are good for people with allergies to nuts, eggs, gluten, some contain milk some don't, here are the pics. The middle cake is carrot cake




separately wrapped fruit


----------



## MinnieMSue

Oh wow!  I feel bad for the dessert party people and anyone who won't have another chance to see it. Hope it doesn't happen our night. Unfortunately stuff like that can happen - just gotta hope it doesn't.


----------



## yulilin3

Duffy got a new outfit. Not sold separately


----------



## MommaBerd

Speaking of technical difficulties...Did y'all see the video of the firework that landed on the road? It was on a different night - but scary!



AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> DHS fireworks mishap.
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/star-wars-...-explodes-road-near-hollywood-studios-247591/


----------



## yulilin3

My computer is being ridiculously slow so the videos will have to come tomorrow. But here's my report:
They opened the dessert party area at 7:15pm (supposed to be 7:30pm) they had 6 tables set outside the roped off area by the meet and greets, not sure if this is the case now or if they were making up for the tables that could not be in the courtyard. It was the first night that I saw all the tables being used, even the ones in the Cantina, the area didn't look overly packed, you'll be able to judge for yourself once the videos are uploaded, not sure if people left because of the rain or all 175 were there. Here's a pic I took. Like I said videos will come tomorrow. Goodnight everyone


----------



## ktlm

yulilin3 said:


> Duffy got a new outfit. Not sold separately



UGH---  Well here comes another Duffy added to my Star Wars and  Duffy crazed DD's pile. She is going to go nuts over this one.  Her 2 favorite things together--I can hear her now "But, he goes with Darth Duffy.  I neeeeeeeeeed him"  I have to admit he is cute.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's an awesome CM we saw tonight inside Launch Bay


----------



## yulilin3

MommaBerd said:


> Speaking of technical difficulties...Did y'all see the video of the firework that landed on the road? It was on a different night - but scary!


and this is the reason, I think, we couldn't keep Symphony in the Stars. That fireworks show used way bigger fireworks that would need to close this street and the surrounding one. Also the reason we didn't have 4th of July fireworks and probably won't have NYE fireworks at DHS.


----------



## squeezle

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot who needed the info on allergy items at the dessert party, but here's the info. Make sure to make a note in your reservation about the allergy, once you check in ask to speak with the chef and they will walk you though the options that are available on the tables, depending on your allergy. They also have a separate kitchen in the back where they make goodies that are alelrgen free.
> Here are the pics, they have enjoy life cookies,brownies, hershey bars and 3 cakes that they bake in a separate kitchen. These cakes are good for people with allergies to nuts, eggs, gluten, some contain milk some don't, here are the pics. The middle cake is carrot cake
> separately wrapped fruit



Thank you for this information!  One question: On the item marked "no sugar added", do you know if they contained artificial sweeteners like splenda or something else?


----------



## yulilin3

squeezle said:


> Thank you for this information!  One question: On the item marked "no sugar added", do you know if they contained artificial sweeteners like splenda or something else?


I don't think they have any added sugar bit that would be something to ask the chef.  I seriously hope they are not using splenda.
Just to add if you are looking for an amazing vegan,  gluten, dairy, egg free bakery,  you have Erin McKenna at Disney springs.  Highly recommend it


----------



## squeezle

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they have any added sugar bit that would be something to ask the chef.  I seriously hope they are not using splenda.
> Just to add if you are looking for an amazing vegan, gluten, dairy, egg free bakery,  you have Erin McKenna at Disney springs.  Highly recommend it



Thanks!  Maybe I'll try to see if I can call someone and get an answer.  I have food allergies and would love to book this Dessert Party, but I don't want to end up with a basket of goodies I can't eat because they are full of artificial sweeteners.  I'd much rather have something sweetened with fruit or sugar.

Erin McKenna is definitely on my list of place to try.  Glad to hear the hearty recommendation!


----------



## yulilin3

squeezle said:


> Thanks!  Maybe I'll try to see if I can call someone and get an answer.  I have food allergies and would love to book this Dessert Party, but I don't want to end up with a basket of goodies I can't eat because they are full of artificial sweeteners.  I'd much rather have something sweetened with fruit or sugar.
> 
> Erin McKenna is definitely on my list of place to try.  Glad to hear the hearty recommendation!


My daughter has intolerance to gluten, eggs,  milk,  corn,  and of course no one should eat artificial sugar,  so we frequent Erin McKenna,  all their stuff is amazing.


----------



## squeezle

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter has intolerance to gluten, eggs,  milk,  corn,  and of course no one should eat artificial sugar,  so we frequent Erin McKenna,  all their stuff is amazing.



For me it's wheat, corn, peanuts, and lactose... it gets hard sometimes.  So I am always so thrilled when and if I can find delicious baked goodies. I've actually planned three nights at Disney Spring just so I can visit the bakery multiple times.


----------



## Tia1977

In revamping my DIS obsession getting ready for our next trip, I have to give you guys a huge shout out for the consistent level of sweetness on this thread! I come across some that contain a surprising amount of pointed sarcasm, even bickering back and forth  Not sure how love for the happiest place on earth leads to that behavior so quickly  When I see it, that's when a thread gets marked off my "safe place" list and I stop following. I can always count on reading in our SW's community to put a smile on my face and get my Disney  feeling back.


----------



## MommaBerd

yulilin3 said:


> and this is the reason, I think, we couldn't keep Symphony in the Stars. That fireworks show used way bigger fireworks that would need to close this street and the surrounding one. Also the reason we didn't have 4th of July fireworks and probably won't have NYE fireworks at DHS.



Very interesting...I wouldn't have even thought about that.


----------



## yulilin3

MommaBerd said:


> Very interesting...I wouldn't have even thought about that.


I could be completely wrong and I'm also sure it was about saving some money. But the new launch pad for fireworks is closer to streets, they would need to close Osceola Parkway and possibly World Drive just like they have to close the streets behind the MK every night for Wishes, very few guests are affected by the Wishes street closure because behuind MK is basically the CM parking lot and other CM areas, but CM do have to wait until they clear the street if the want to leave through Floridian Wat


----------



## vinotinto

squeezle said:


> Thanks!  Maybe I'll try to see if I can call someone and get an answer.


We won't be able to do the dessert party this trip, but I would love to hear what you find out, for future trips. They have to add a sweetener, otherwise the dessert would taste like bread. Would love to hear what sweeteners they use on the no sugar added desserts. I don't tolerate maltitol nor sorbitol at all (totally TMI, but they make me so gassy, I'm sure I can't be the only one). And I hate the taste of asparteme (equal - bleh!). I can only do Sucralose (Splenda), Erythritol (my favorite), and Stevia (when it's mixed with something else, on its own, the aftertaste is too strong).


----------



## yulilin3

alright, here are the videos. Fist one is the set up before the guest arrive. At min 1:22 you can see the outdoor courtyard that they use and they usually have tables out there but it was raining




Second video is the party with guests already. Notice the second entrance to the party  at 2:04 this one goes directly into the cantina area and the door that would lead you to the courtyard
Any questions ask away


----------



## squeezle

vinotinto said:


> We won't be able to do the dessert party this trip, but I would love to hear what you find out, for future trips. They have to add a sweetener, otherwise the dessert would taste like bread. Would love to hear what sweeteners they use on the no sugar added desserts. I don't tolerate maltitol nor sorbitol at all (totally TMI, but they make me so gassy, I'm sure I can't be the only one). And I hate the taste of asparteme (equal - bleh!). I can only do Sucralose (Splenda), Erythritol (my favorite), and Stevia (when it's mixed with something else, on its own, the aftertaste is too strong).



I sent an email last night to the Special Diets department, and I will post when I hear back form them. 

Stevia is the only artificial sweetener that I don't mind. For me sucralose & aspartame both trigger migraines, and I just try avoid other artificial sweeteners generally.


----------



## yulilin3

squeezle said:


> I sent an email last night to the Special Diets department, and I will post when I hear back form them.
> 
> Stevia is the only artificial sweetener that I don't mind. For me sucralose & aspartame both trigger migraines, and I just try avoid other artificial sweeteners generally.


my sister is a nutrition response tester and she says that sucralose and aspartame are the worst. Stevia and agave are the best, Erin McKenna mostly uses agave.


----------



## squeezle

vinotinto said:


> We won't be able to do the dessert party this trip, but I would love to hear what you find out, for future trips.



The message I got back was very general.  They said items and vendors change often so no specifics are available.  It was recommended (1) to talk to the chef at the event, and (2) to email Special Diets within 30 days of the event with your reservation number and dietary requirements so that they could be better accommodated. 

Based on this, I might cancel our reservation and hope for getting a good viewing spot elsewhere. I have a feeling I might be disappointed with my options and I don't want to spend the money for just a chocolate bar.


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> I think there would be a lot of upset people if F! wasn't performed every night. It's "true Disney" whatever that means. I've heard a lot of people saying that SW is being shoved down guests throats. Of course most on this thread would disagree, but we are fans of SW and Disney so we are a bit biased on that.
> In my opinion we need more SW, like, have Olaf meet over at Froway in Epcot and we can have another SW meet and greet in his place...but that's just me
> There were rumors that they would take SWaGS away all together for the month of October, I'm glad they didn't do that


IMO that wasn't even a rumor. it was a load of crap based on the opinion of someone who hasn't been paying attention at all.  That IS how rumors start though!


----------



## Lisa F

Sydnerella said:


> I am so disappointed and mad at Disney schedulers right now. If you open a booking window which dictates your guests park days you should have your major entertainment for the period set. On October 13th we have one park day pre-cruise and I opted for DHS hoping to see the SWGS (we have seen F!) and of course booked our fastpasses at our 60 day window for this park. Had these dates been announced before my window we would either do MNSSHP - rides til midnight - or Epcot as they are open two hours later than DHS (we already have an Abbreviated day as our flight arrives at noon) Now we are stuck with the 7pm close and at best possibly seeing F! via waiting in a long line-up which was not of interest. And F! packages would waste our already short time for attractions.... grrrrr!
> 
> All resources here pointed to a repeat of September practices so we went with it. Now any hope I would have of switching to Epcot with good FP+ availability is gone.
> 
> We so wanted to see the show and do the dessert party - this was our chance and they are really bummin me out. Tops a miserable personal week to boot...
> 
> Any opinions on liklihood of added weekdays or in this time of low summer attendance and entertainment cuts is it most unlikely


This is not meant to minimize your frustration at all but I have been following same day FP availability for my own plans in December and honestly except for 7DMT and FEA you should be able to get pretty much any FP+ you want even inside of your window.  There is tons of availability for good rides even later into the day same day.  

Personally I'd do MNSSHP and assume you'd be able to do 7DMT right at the end of the night (everyone says the lines clear out, even if it's posted 60 minutes it's like 10), FP+ a few good rides beforehand and do a lot of other rides in between.  Not what you had planned but you don't need to stay tied to DHS if it isn't the best thing for you.  MNSSHP is my favorite after hours event at MK.  I have been a few times and always end up not having to buy halloween candy to distribute at my house, lol.  At the end of the night they give you candy by the handfuls too just to not have to pack it up and put it away.  If I had ONE day in the fall that's what I'd be doing... though Epcot would be a close second with F&W festival  IMO either of these are far superior to DHS without fireworks.


----------



## jekjones1558

I have tried search with no success and am too lazy to read all 572 pages.  Are there any Photopass photographers at the Dessert Party?  TIA


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> my sister is a nutrition response tester and she says that sucralose and aspartame are the worst. Stevia and agave are the best, Erin McKenna mostly uses agave.


I used to use agave regularly until I learned that it has more fructose than high fructose corn syrup. 

This stuff is more complicated than people realize, and the answers may be different for different people.


----------



## yulilin3

jekjones1558 said:


> I have tried search with no success and am too lazy to read all 572 pages.  Are there any Photopass photographers at the Dessert Party?  TIA


No They only have photopass for kylo and chewie


----------



## jekjones1558

yulilin3 said:


> No They only have photopass for kylo and chewie


Kylo is only in the Chase Visa area?  But Chewie is for anyone?  Sorry.  I am not a SW person but my family members are.


----------



## yulilin3

jekjones1558 said:


> Kylo is only in the Chase Visa area?  But Chewie is for anyone?  Sorry.  I am not a SW person but my family members are.


Both characters can be met by everyone.  There's also a separate room for people with the disney visa card to meet kylo with a shortest line


----------



## jekjones1558

yulilin3 said:


> Both characters can be met by everyone.  There's also a separate room for people with the disney visa card to meet kylo with a shortest line


Thanks for the info.  I am grateful that so many on this thread are so patient and generous with their time.


----------



## yulilin3

jekjones1558 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am grateful that so many on this thread are so patient and generous with their time.


No problem,  ask away.  Also the first page has a lot of information that I constantly update


----------



## preemiemama

Lisa F said:


> This is not meant to minimize your frustration at all but I have been following same day FP availability for my own plans in December and honestly except for 7DMT and FEA you should be able to get pretty much any FP+ you want even inside of your window.  There is tons of availability for good rides even later into the day same day.
> 
> Personally I'd do MNSSHP and assume you'd be able to do 7DMT right at the end of the night (everyone says the lines clear out, even if it's posted 60 minutes it's like 10), FP+ a few good rides beforehand and do a lot of other rides in between.



We did well with 7DMT in July at the end of the night.  One night I even found a FP+ for the three of us for 9:30 PM.  It does clear out more at the end of the night- even if the posted waits look high.


----------



## vinotinto

squeezle said:


> The message I got back was very general.  They said items and vendors change often so no specifics are available.  It was recommended (1) to talk to the chef at the event, and (2) to email Special Diets wishing 30 days of the event with your reservation number and dietary requirements so that they could be better accommodated.
> 
> Based on this, I might cancel our reservation and hope for getting a good viewing spot elsewhere. I have a feeling I might be disappointed with my options and I don't want to spend the money for just a chocolate bar.


Thanks for reporting back. Would have liked to see a current ingredient list, but given that these but special events, I can see how they would switch around the providers and would not want guests to rely on the information provided at any point in time.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Is it for certain that if JT is cancelled due to rain you get a m&g with Vader?  Just trying to let the kids know ahead of time just in case.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Ok no SW Dessert party for Sunday nights. Great! Why not change my itinerary and for the 12th time and not to mention dining plans? I've got nothing else to do.  Seriously though, I've very disappointed as I had it all planned to do this for 12/11 which is also my husband's birthday so we were to do a brunch earlier that day and then do the dessert party. Alas, that probably won't be the case since the party is no longer available nightly in starting in October so I would think that would be the same for December as well. Now I don't know what the heck I'm going to do as all my dining and other reservations have been made.


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamer781 said:


> Ok no SW Dessert party for Sunday nights. Great! Why not change my itinerary and for the 12th time and not to mention dining plans? I've got nothing else to do.  Seriously though, I've very disappointed as I had it all planned to do this for 12/11 which is also my husband's birthday so we were to do a brunch earlier that day and then do the dessert party. Alas, that probably won't be the case since the party is no longer available nightly in starting in October so I would think that would be the same for December as well. Now I don't know what the heck I'm going to do as all my dining and other reservations have been made.


Nothing is for certain anymore,  so no one knows if they'll continue the same days or not.


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> Is it for certain that if JT is cancelled due to rain you get a m&g with Vader?  Just trying to let the kids know ahead of time just in case.


My son is at DHS right now and I asked him to go and check with the JT CM
They said it depends,  sometimes guests get to meet Vader but sometimes they give out fp for other attractions.  She said it's a decision made in the moment


----------



## disneydreamer781

Mineu said:


> Well, if they are scheduling these opposite of MNSSHP, I am going to assume the same will hold true for MVMCP nights. I guess it is best to go ahead and plan accordingly and start looking for new dining reservations...



Probably. Very frustrating though when you've planned your TS meals.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

Since hours/fireworks times/parties for early December haven't been released I'm still trying to fine tune my schedule for my December trip.  It appears that for October the days they're offering the SW dessert party are Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday.   Is that likely to continue into December?   For Pop Warner Week (since they usually close down DHS on the Wednesday night (Dec 7th) for their party) is it safe to assume that they won't run the SW dessert party?  Might they still run the fireworks that night?


----------



## dburg30

Well, at least one thing lined up for our vacation..  Dessert party booked on a night I had hoped for..


----------



## yulilin3

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Since hours/fireworks times/parties for early December haven't been released I'm still trying to fine tune my schedule for my December trip.  It appears that for October the days they're offering the SW dessert party are Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday.   Is that likely to continue into December?   For Pop Warner Week (since they usually close down DHS on the Wednesday night (Dec 7th) for their party) is it safe to assume that they won't run the SW dessert party?  Might they still run the fireworks that night?


No one knows if the same days will stay or if the will change or go back to nightly showing. That said I doubt they will have the show on Pop Warner night
EDIT TO ADD: Last year the Pop Warner party was at 8pm, so they could still do the show


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

yulilin3 said:


> No one knows if the same days will stay or if the will change or go back to nightly showing. That said I doubt they will have the show on Pop Warner night



Thanks.   My last two big variables for this trip are the SW and Illuminations dessert parties.    I hope they don't drag this out too long.


----------



## yulilin3

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Thanks.   My last two big variables for this trip are the SW and Illuminations dessert parties.    I hope they don't drag this out too long.


They've only been updating on a monthly basis, so for October they updated the calendar this past weekend.


----------



## disneymath

@notrub98 ... we were very happy with how my nephew's tree nut allergy was handled at the dessert party in early August.  I've copied oneof my posts from earlier in the thread below  in case it helps.



disneymath said:


> I noted the allergy when I made my reservation online, then a week or so before we left, I emailed Special Diets (specialdiets@disneyworld.com) with our ADR Confirmation Numbers and a specific description of his allergy.
> 
> They responded very promptly (same day) with detailed information about how allergies are handled at WDW.  A PDF of "tree nut friendly" foods offered at the various park and resort eateries was included, but they did stress that we should speak with a chef / manager at each location for other available options.  (This was great advice because the PDF implied he would have limited options, which was not the case.)  They did ask me to send more information about our dessert party reservation (data, time, party size, person with allergy and his needs), which seemed a bit repetitive, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> When we checked in to Launch Bay, the CM asked who the child with the allergy was and then kindly suggested our first priority should be to speak to the chef who was located by the frozen Nutella station.  (My nephew is actually not allergic to hazelnut, and eats Nutella, so going over to that station wasn't an issue for him.)
> 
> The Chef walked my brother-in-law and nephew (aged 7) through the regular offering stations, while another CM went backstage to get a bag full of individually packaged treats that were all tree nut free, included ingredient lists, and were kid friendly.  The bag included a marshmallow treat, a nut free brownie (a rare treat my nephew particularly enjoyed), some ginger cookies and some other things as well.  There were a lot of things in the bag and he was also able to eat many of the regular offerings (the pistachio dessert and the hummus were definitely off limits though).  He had so many options that most of the allergy-friendly treats were kept and consumed over the next few days.


----------



## atykay

Since the SWaGS schedule for October was released (and my planned date was not included) I'm now going to add a day to my tickets so we can see it on arrival night and forgo the dessert party (adding a day to my tickets saves me $20 from the cost of the dessert party I had planned so that's how I justified this lol). We will not be arriving at our resort until about 3pm and then heading directly to HS. Is an hour a sufficient amount of time for the Launch Bay to see both Kylo Ren & Chewie and maybe check out some of the memorabilia? 

Also, one of the perks for the dessert party was not having to worry about staking out a good spot for the show but now I have to. How early should one be out there? Hoped to catch the Frozen Sing a Long at 6:30 and then a QS dinner. Maybe we could get some food and sit and eat on the ground in a good spot? Hard to keep the 2 year old occupied in one spot but food helps. SWaGS is at 7:45.


----------



## yulilin3

atykay said:


> Since the SWaGS schedule for October was released (and my planned date was not included) I'm now going to add a day to my tickets so we can see it on arrival night and forgo the dessert party (adding a day to my tickets saves me $20 from the cost of the dessert party I had planned so that's how I justified this lol). We will not be arriving at our resort until about 3pm and then heading directly to HS. Is an hour a sufficient amount of time for the Launch Bay to see both Kylo Ren & Chewie and maybe check out some of the memorabilia?
> 
> Also, one of the perks for the dessert party was not having to worry about staking out a good spot for the show but now I have to. How early should one be out there? Hoped to catch the Frozen Sing a Long at 6:30 and then a QS dinner. SWaGS is at 7:45.


The show is very popular and now that it'll only be done on selected nights those nights will see larger crowds. So I would say grab a spot an hour before to make sure you get a good one.
LB: Chewie and Kylo's line stays pretty consistent, averaging around 20 min. each. The walk aound LB depends on how much you like to read  if you are just there to look at the replicas and props and move along maybe 15 minutes, if you want to read everything around 30 min.Remember page one has a write up on the best spot for SWaGS


----------



## TayjaDanger

I've been checking this thread every day for months waiting for October dates for the dessert party to open, then I go out of town and out of range overnight and of course that's when it opens! I was all panicked but I was able to book for 3 people on my second choice of days (and the first choice was just a day when they aren't having the show, oh well). But it does make me wonder if they opened it up to more people? I would have guessed that dissers alone would book it all up in the first few hours! 
I'm so excited! Now, except for booking FP+, our trip is all planned!


----------



## Lisa F

TayjaDanger said:


> I've been checking this thread every day for months waiting for October dates for the dessert party to open, then I go out of town and out of range overnight and of course that's when it opens! I was all panicked but I was able to book for 3 people on my second choice of days (and the first choice was just a day when they aren't having the show, oh well). But it does make me wonder if they opened it up to more people? I would have guessed that dissers alone would book it all up in the first few hours!
> I'm so excited! Now, except for booking FP+, our trip is all planned!


the capacity has been bumped up to 175. I believe it was only 125 when it first moved to launch bay and they bumped it up in increments.


----------



## MissMet

Anxiously awaiting Nov release dates. I have my ADR booked early on the night I'm hoping to go (Wed, Nov 2) but knowing my luck they'll change the days again and I'll have to change my ADRs again! Sigh.


----------



## ssdeverell

Sorry if I missed it, but do you think Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away and the March of the First Order will continue into October?  We will be there on the 8th and I do not see times available on the Disney website yet for either.  Thanks!


----------



## mgpan

So I'm seeing people add days to their tickets, change plans to adapt to the reduced offerings, capacity/crowding of pay more events has increased to make up for fewer nights of the show, etc.  This is exactly why WDW felt they could reduce the show to four nights, people change plans and go the extra mile, and WDW gets the cost savings and the extra $$$. The guests get the hassle of changing plans that are already too difficult to make in a timeframe WDW themselves refuses to play by.  We had planned to go on a night the MK closes early for a MNSSHP, now it's not being held that night.  I refuse to change may plans yet again after I've already done it three times for changes they've made to plans their timeframes made me make months ago.


----------



## HatboxHaint

Well, after much internal debate I have booked the Oct 7th party. Since it is a PM EHM night and the best/only night in my trip plan for SWaGS, I bit the blaster ray and handed my credits over to Disney. I didn't want to be crowded out and my kids have bad views or be a shoulder kid person. I'm pretty pumped right now to say the least.

This is towards the end of our trip and I know my feet will be burnt out....I read there are informal places to sit in the launch bay, like steps....is that correct?


----------



## kristie73

mgpan said:


> So I'm seeing people add days to their tickets, change plans to adapt to the reduced offerings, capacity/crowding of pay more events has increased to make up for fewer nights of the show, etc.  This is exactly why WDW felt they could reduce the show to four nights, people change plans and go the extra mile, and WDW gets the cost savings and the extra $$$. The guests get the hassle of changing plans that are already too difficult to make in a timeframe WDW themselves refuses to play by.  We had planned to go on a night the MK closes early for a MNSSHP, now it's not being held that night.  I refuse to change may plans yet again after I've already done it three times for changes they've made to plans their timeframes made me make months ago.



I'm freaking annoyed!  I don't want to rearrange my plans now, I had planned Hollywood on Oct 20 and now there is no Star Wars fireworks this night.  It's BS.  I'm not buying an extra ticket or a hopper, etc.  I can't rearrange parks because of ADRs and FastPasses.  It's f'ing BS.


----------



## yulilin3

ssdeverell said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but do you think Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away and the March of the First Order will continue into October?  We will be there on the 8th and I do not see times available on the Disney website yet for either.  Thanks!


The schedule is not out for any characters or the 2 day SW shows. As soon as they update I'll post here


HatboxHaint said:


> Well, after much internal debate I have booked the Oct 7th party. Since it is a PM EHM night and the best/only night in my trip plan for SWaGS, I bit the blaster ray and handed my credits over to Disney. I didn't want to be crowded out and my kids have bad views or be a shoulder kid person. I'm pretty pumped right now to say the least.
> 
> This is towards the end of our trip and I know my feet will be burnt out....I read there are informal places to sit in the launch bay, like steps....is that correct?


I took a video of the dessert set up, it's on page 1 post 4. You can see benches along some walls that you can use


----------



## yulilin3

mgpan said:


> So I'm seeing people add days to their tickets, change plans to adapt to the reduced offerings, capacity/crowding of pay more events has increased to make up for fewer nights of the show, etc.  This is exactly why WDW felt they could reduce the show to four nights, people change plans and go the extra mile, and WDW gets the cost savings and the extra $$$. The guests get the hassle of changing plans that are already too difficult to make in a timeframe WDW themselves refuses to play by.  We had planned to go on a night the MK closes early for a MNSSHP, now it's not being held that night.  I refuse to change may plans yet again after I've already done it three times for changes they've made to plans their timeframes made me make months ago.





kristie73 said:


> I'm freaking annoyed!  I don't want to rearrange my plans now, I had planned Hollywood on Oct 20 and now there is no Star Wars fireworks this night.  It's BS.  I'm not buying an extra ticket or a hopper, etc.  I can't rearrange parks because of ADRs and FastPasses.  It's f'ing BS.


I'm sorry and completely understand your frustration
Make sure to email Disney and let them know how you feel, it's the only way they will know what the guest is feeling
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## mgpan

Email sent.


----------



## pumpkinjl

I have tried to navigate this forum, but with over 574 links spanning over a year, I think I am more confused than when I started. My DH and DD *love *Star Wars. We are going to be in DW in November. Please tell me all of the Star Wars related things that we must do - we want to do them ALL!!

I know we will do Star Tours.

I wanted to do the fireworks, but they are not updated for November. Assuming that we do get to see the display, where is the best viewing area?

Also, what is the launch pad and how long do I need to budget time wise. (Is this located where you used to meet Scorer Mickey and other various characters?) We want to meet and greet and do any activities available.

What is the dessert party for? Is there a Star Wars show and fireworks? Are they separate?

Please forgive me all these questions, I just want to plan something extra special for DH and DD. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cluelyss

pumpkinjl said:


> I have tried to navigate this forum, but with over 574 links spanning over a year, I think I am more confused than when I started. My DH and DD *love *Star Wars. We are going to be in DW in November. Please tell me all of the Star Wars related things that we must do - we want to do them ALL!!
> 
> I know we will do Star Tours.
> 
> I wanted to do the fireworks, but they are not updated for November. Assuming that we do get to see the display, where is the best viewing area?
> 
> Also, what is the launch pad and how long do I need to budget time wise. (Is this located where you used to meet Scorer Mickey and other various characters?) We want to meet and greet and do any activities available.
> 
> What is the dessert party for? Is there a Star Wars show and fireworks? Are they separate?
> 
> Please forgive me all these questions, I just want to plan something extra special for DH and DD. Thank you in advance.


You best bet is to check the first post of this thread. All current info is nicely complied there by @yulilin3 who does an amazing job of keeping it all updated. When hours are updated for November, you will see it there. Please ask more questions if you can't find what you're looking for!


----------



## yulilin3

@pumpkinjl  I agree with @Cluelyss  after reading page one and if you have any additional questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## disneydreamer781

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Since hours/fireworks times/parties for early December haven't been released I'm still trying to fine tune my schedule for my December trip.  It appears that for October the days they're offering the SW dessert party are Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday.   Is that likely to continue into December?   For Pop Warner Week (since they usually close down DHS on the Wednesday night (Dec 7th) for their party) is it safe to assume that they won't run the SW dessert party?  Might they still run the fireworks that night?



Oh no! I didn't even think about PW! I could plan a tour of Europe quicker than a trip to WDW!


----------



## disneydreamer781

MissMet said:


> Anxiously awaiting Nov release dates. I have my ADR booked early on the night I'm hoping to go (Wed, Nov 2) but knowing my luck they'll change the days again and I'll have to change my ADRs again! Sigh.



I'm feeling your pain.


----------



## disneydreamer781

yulilin3 said:


> Nothing is for certain anymore,  so no one knows if they'll continue the same days or not.



 Here's hoping! I just don't understand why they can't have the SW dessert party on MK party nights? People that aren't doing the party can do this instead. I plan on doing both which I'm sure many people are.


----------



## pumpkinjl

Ok. I asked several questions earlier, but after pouring over page one I still have a few unanswered questions.

When we go to the launch pad and how long do I need to budget time wise. We want to meet and greet and do any activities available.

Is there anything extra special beside Star Tours, Launch Pad, and the nighttime show that I am missing? Thanks.


----------



## kristie73

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry and completely understand your frustration
> Make sure to email Disney and let them know how you feel, it's the only way they will know what the guest is feeling
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



I did send an email. 

We decided to flip flop our park days so we can do Star Wars fireworks on a night that it's showing.  We were able to switch up the FastPasses surprisingly and one ADR.  We couldn't get an ADR for Sci-Fi café, so I guess I will just keep checking for that one.


----------



## yulilin3

pumpkinjl said:


> Ok. I asked several questions earlier, but after pouring over page one I still have a few unanswered questions.
> 
> When we go to the launch pad and how long do I need to budget time wise. We want to meet and greet and do any activities available.
> 
> Is there anything extra special beside Star Tours, Launch Pad, and the nighttime show that I am missing? Thanks.



If you want to do everything at Launch Bay. watch the movie,  check out the replicas and do both meet and greets plan to be there for about an hour to an hour and 15 minutes

There are two day shows.  Star wars a galaxy far,  far away and the first order March.  Both happen several times in the day,  description of both shows us on page one
Also another 10 min.  movie Path of the Jedi at ABC Sound Studios, description on page one as well
And Jedi Training, description of the show and how to sign up on page 1 as well


----------



## pumpkinjl

yulilin3 said:


> If you want to do everything at Launch Bay. watch the movie,  check out the replicas and do both meet and greets plan to be there for about an hour to an hour and 15 minutes
> 
> There are two day shows.  Star wars a galaxy far,  far away and the first order March.  Both happen several times in the day,  description of both shows us on page one
> Also another 10 min.  movie Path of the Jedi at ABC Sound Studios, description on page one as well
> And Jedi Training, description of the show and how to sign up on page 1 as well



Ok, we plan to get there early to sign up for Jedi training. I was a little confused about the different day shows. I will go read about those. Thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## yulilin3

They finally updated the calendar for both Chewie and Kylo's meet and both day shows until October 1st. Same times for the shows as before


----------



## Momtwofour

yulilin3 said:


> Both characters can be met by everyone.  There's also a separate room for people with the disney visa card to meet kylo with a shortest line


Are the meet and greets for party guests only or is it mixed w all park guests?


----------



## yulilin3

Momtwofour said:


> Are the meet and greets for party guests only or is it mixed w all park guests?



Is for everyone.  At that time of the evening the lines are around 15 minutes long for each


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Hoping to book the dessert party in early November.  So to get the best spot in the viewing area I should leave 10-15 minutes before they lead everyone out to the viewing area?  Where is the viewing area and which spot in the area is the best?


----------



## asbyrneva

Hi Guys
Just wanted to give you a note about Launch bay trading with the Jawa.  I bought light up bouncy balls with Kylo on them at the bins at Target for $3.  It was so fun.  DS went to trade with the first jawa who saw the picture of Kylo and they looked very interested.  DS then pounded the ball and it lit up and the Jawas went nuts.  Waving and thumbs up and bouncing the ball back and forth to each other.  When he pulled out a second ball they "argued" about who would trade another droid part.  They even bounced them into each others trading bags.  I

 will say as usual Disney definitely knows how to suck another dollar.  So we got 2 droid bodies.  Of course you can't buy just the dome or legs so it off I went to build your own droid and paid for a whole droid.... and have extra bodies.


----------



## Number Six

My daughter traded a little BB-8 she made with her rainbow loom, the Jawa loved that.  I wasn't as creative but still successful with a CD labeled "Sandcrawler Parts List".  Told him (her?) I heard they were tough to maintain and I had found the CD in Mos Eisley.  We both got droid bodies.


----------



## GaryDis

asbyrneva said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wanted to give you a note about Launch bay trading with the Jawa.  I bought light up bouncy balls with Kylo on them at the bins at Target for $3.  It was so fun.  DS went to trade with the first jawa who saw the picture of Kylo and they looked very interested.  DS then pounded the ball and it lit up and the Jawas went nuts.  Waving and thumbs up and bouncing the ball back and forth to each other.  When he pulled out a second ball they "argued" about who would trade another droid part.  They even bounced them into each others trading bags.  I
> 
> will say as usual Disney definitely knows how to suck another dollar.  So we got 2 droid bodies.  Of course you can't buy just the dome or legs so it off I went to build your own droid and paid for a whole droid.... and have extra bodies.


Cool. I picked up a plain version of that sort of ball (for $2 at the New Bedford Buttonwood Park Zoo). I hope they like it without the picture.


----------



## yulilin3

limabeanmom2003 said:


> Hoping to book the dessert party in early November.  So to get the best spot in the viewing area I should leave 10-15 minutes before they lead everyone out to the viewing area?  Where is the viewing area and which spot in the area is the best?


On the first page, post 4 there are a lot of reviews, Most people have found leaving the party 25 to 30 minutes before the show to be helpful in securing a spot by the ropes. Once inside the area anywhere along the ropes and toward the center of Hollywood Blvd is best, but people have also said that if you go out  with the masses and  you go all the way to the back of the area it's a good view as well
If you have kids they load up the wheel chair reserved, front spots first and then any space left kids can go up there as well


----------



## megster1123

I just booked the dessert party for our October trip.  My 4 yo JUST got into all things SW so I have a lot of reading and catching up to do!


----------



## yulilin3

megster1123 said:


> I just booked the dessert party for our October trip.  My 4 yo JUST got into all things SW so I have a lot of reading and catching up to do!


that's awesome, your 4 yo has great taste in sagas  remember to check out page 1 first, there's a lot of info there


----------



## megster1123

I'm sorry if this was asked and answered, this thread is massive though.  On nights where HS has EMH in the evening, does JTA run during the EMH hours?


----------



## HatboxHaint

what's the difference between the movie in the launch bay and the SW movie playng in the other theater?


----------



## yulilin3

megster1123 said:


> I'm sorry if this was asked and answered, this thread is massive though.  On nights where HS has EMH in the evening, does JTA run during the EMH hours?


no JT during EMH last show is around 7 to 7:40 depending on closing times


HatboxHaint said:


> what's the difference between the movie in the launch bay and the SW movie playng in the other theater?


the LB movie is focused on the makers of the movies, tv shows and books, it's like them talking about their love of SW and how they use the different mediums to tell the SW stories.
Path of the Jedi is a condensed movie about SW through all 7 movies, so montage sort of things, it's good for people that have very little knowledge of the saga
Both last 10 minutes. I like them both but I'm a big fan


----------



## yulilin3

here are the official descriptions for each movie
LB theater 
Inside this stellar screening room, watch a stirring short film celebrating the Star Wars saga. Running continuously throughout the day, this 10-minute “behind-the-scenes” movie includes exclusive interviews with the directors, writers, producers and other key players responsible for bringing the Star Wars galaxy to life.


Path of the Jedi
This dramatic film compiles exhilarating _Star Wars_ movie moments to tell the tale of the Jedi Order’s fall and return.

For over a thousand generations, the Jedi Order protected the galaxy and brought peace to the Galactic Republic—with the help of a mysterious power called the Force. A young Jedi named Anakin Skywalker—secretly influenced by the scheming Darth Sidious—turned to the Dark Side of the Force and brought ruin to the Jedi. Anakin became the dreaded Darth Vader and Darth Sidious became the evil Emperor Palpatine.

_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi retells this epic saga and hints at what’s next! The _Star Wars_ story continues in the new movie, _Star Wars_: The Force Awakens—Luke, Leia and Han return along with a new cast of brave heroes and dastardly villains.


----------



## reneechivon

Hey y'all we are thinking about a disney vaca this year, when does the SW event end?

Renee


----------



## yulilin3

reneechivon said:


> Hey y'all we are thinking about a disney vaca this year, when does the SW event end?
> 
> Renee


There's no end date for what's being offered right now


----------



## totebagg

TayjaDanger said:


> I've been checking this thread every day for months waiting for October dates for the dessert party to open, then I go out of town and out of range overnight and of course that's when it opens! I was all panicked but I was able to book for 3 people on my second choice of days (and the first choice was just a day when they aren't having the show, oh well). But it does make me wonder if they opened it up to more people? I would have guessed that dissers alone would book it all up in the first few hours!
> I'm so excited! Now, except for booking FP+, our trip is all planned!


I am right there with you.  My 8yo DD is a huge SWs fan and has talked about this event for months.  With this being her birthday trip, I have been stalking this thread and the WDW website seems like forever looking for updates about the fireworks and party.
So we go out of town Sunday and Monday and I didn't check the DISboards until yesterday, when I saw how many pages were added to this thread I knew something must have happened.  I jumped over to Disney to see if there was any availability for the one night (10/7) I had left open for either SWaGS or ROL.  I really didn't have my hopes up but got super lucky and was able to get the party on 10/7 for the 3 of us!  I thought with this being the Friday of Columbus Day weekend and crowd predictions already high that I would have zero chance!  We had already told our DD that there was a good chance that the fireworks may not be happening, so we are going to keep this as a surprise and the dessert party is icing on the cake!  haha
A BIG thank you to @yulilin3 and all the others on here that have shared their thoughts, reviews, answered questions and most of all kept us up to date.


----------



## Veronique

1 ) Can people who did the fireworks with the Dessert party and with no dessert party can compare both? I have a reservation, but it's a lot of money for us.  I'm thinking securing a spot an hour early and buying some snacks might be a better choice for our family... but if it's really too crowded or bad view, etc. I might consider just biting the bullet. Any inputs?

2) My son only speaks french but would like to do Jedi training... any one experience this?


----------



## yulilin3

Veronique said:


> 1 ) Can people who did the fireworks with the Dessert party and with no dessert party can compare both? I have a reservation, but it's a lot of money for us.  I'm thinking securing a spot an hour early and buying some snacks might be a better choice for our family... but if it's really too crowded or bad view, etc. I might consider just biting the bullet. Any inputs?
> 
> 2) My son only speaks french but would like to do Jedi training... any one experience this?


1) you can get the same view as the dessert party by grabbing a spot early, depending on crowds an hour before should be ok
2) @hiroMYhero  you have any insight on this one?


----------



## Veronique

Thak you Yulilin


----------



## megster1123

totebagg said:


> I am right there with you.  My 8yo DD is a huge SWs fan and has talked about this event for months.  With this being her birthday trip, I have been stalking this thread and the WDW website seems like forever looking for updates about the fireworks and party.
> So we go out of town Sunday and Monday and I didn't check the DISboards until yesterday, when I saw how many pages were added to this thread I knew something must have happened.  I jumped over to Disney to see if there was any availability for the one night (10/7) I had left open for either SWaGS or ROL.  I really didn't have my hopes up but got super lucky and was able to get the party on 10/7 for the 3 of us!  I thought with this being the Friday of Columbus Day weekend and crowd predictions already high that I would have zero chance!  We had already told our DD that there was a good chance that the fireworks may not be happening, so we are going to keep this as a surprise and the dessert party is icing on the cake!  haha
> A BIG thank you to @yulilin3 and all the others on here that have shared their thoughts, reviews, answered questions and most of all kept us up to date.



You know, just last night I booked the party on 10/07 as well for the 4 of us and was surprised as well that it was available.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> 2) @hiroMYhero  you have any insight on this one?


2) At sign-ups, the parent should alert the CM to the language difference and be the translator.

Upon checking in for the session, alert the Operations CMs to the language difference and they will pass on the info to the onstage Padawans.

Also, it would be best to have the child watch YouTube videos of recent JT sessions so they can practice the lightsaber sequences during the training portion and the Vader/Sister interaction. That should get them prepared for their session even with the language difference.


----------



## Veronique

hiroMYhero said:


> 2) At sign-ups, the parent should alert the CM to the language difference and be the translator.
> 
> Upon checking in for the session, alert the Operations CMs to the language difference and they will pass on the info to the onstage Padawans.
> 
> Also, it would be best to have the child watch YouTube videos of recent JT sessions so they can practice the lightsaber sequences during the training portion and the Vader/Sister interaction. That should get them prepared for their session even with the language difference.



Thanks! Good idea!


----------



## ksinniger

We attended the 8/27 dessert party; we're a family of 5: me, DH, and 3 DDs (13, 9, and 8)  We were at DHS that entire day, from rope drop on.  We got to Launch Bay later than I wanted, so we could squeeze in a meet with Mickey and Minnie.  Probably right around the posted opening time, but 15 minutes after the party actually opened.  All of the tables in the main dessert area were taken; DH and I jumped into what I thought was a VERY slow moving drink line, while the kids grabbed food and went in search of a table.  This gave me a pretty sour first impression.  But, they found a table in the Cantina, right at the top of the stairs by the Nutella station, and right next to the game room.  There was a bench in the game room that remained open for quite a long time (I was surprised how long it stayed open, actually), but those of us set up at Cantina tables were just sitting on the floor against the walls, watching the Jawas and eating and drinking.  The kids ate their first round of treats, then started playing the video games.  Once DH and I got our first drinks (2 each) and first round of food, we sent them to meet Chewbacca (the wait was still posted as 30 minutes, but they were through in less than 1/2 that time), as we had done the VISA meet with Kylo earlier in the day.  Our spot turned out to be great -- we could see when the drink line was shortest, and DH would go grab 2 more drinks each time he noticed it going down.  We grabbed the to go cups and filled them with our drinks before heading out to the fireworks location.  I think I had 4 or 5 in me by the time we walked out.  

We were definitely towards the back of the group walking out, and at one point the line of people got broken up, and we weren't sure we were going through the right path, but a CM appeared out of no where and pointed us to the walkway we should use.  Because we were towards the back, we didn't have to wait too long for them to open the front area to kids.  The kids were all told to sit down and stay seated, except my oldest (13) was told she had to stand in the back of that section.  She wasn't happy -- her feet were aching and all she wanted was to sit at that point.  I'm guessing that the CM pegged her as being technically too old for the section (they opened it to kids 10 and under), and thought she was being nice by letting her stay with her sisters.  I didn't even try to get to the back of the area -- I stayed just to the left of the front space.  So, up against the front rope, but way over to the left of the viewing area.  I couldn't really see the left screen, but everything else was perfect, as I had that main walkway right in front of me as a buffer. 

I think the dessert party was worth it, but it wasn't as good a value as the early morning magic at MK (which we also did).  I think having to pay the adult price for our oldest hurt the overall value, since she obviously couldn't do any drinking (she doesn't even like the non-alcoholic stuff Disney has, just drinks water), but the kids definitely ate their share (we have at least 50 of those skewers at home now, since they went to town on the grapes).  I wasn't able to try everything, but what I did try was good, and some things (like the Nutella) were great.  Watching the jawas was fun, too.  And there were a few times when they weren't interacting with other families when they would come over and start interacting with those of us who were camped out in the room, which was fun.  We also had good interaction with Stormtroopers while there -- when I asked one if he was trying to steal my drink, I got an "Affirmative" which cracked the CM up.  Would I do it again?  Maybe, but there are enough other extras to try at Disney that it won't be on the top of the list for a while.

Oh - and Yullin - feel free to use any portion of this that you think is useful.


----------



## yulilin3

completely off topic
Has anyone else been having problems with this site? I thought it was because I have an old desktop so I've been using my daughter's laptop and it's still horrible. Slow to load, when I try and type it takes forever to show and the computer wants to kill the page and says that shockwave has to reload. It's really annoying


----------



## megster1123

ksinniger said:


> We attended the 8/27 dessert party; we're a family of 5: me, DH, and 3 DDs (13, 9, and 8)  We were at DHS that entire day, from rope drop on.  We got to Launch Bay later than I wanted, so we could squeeze in a meet with Mickey and Minnie.  Probably right around the posted opening time, but 15 minutes after the party actually opened.  All of the tables in the main dessert area were taken; DH and I jumped into what I thought was a VERY slow moving drink line, while the kids grabbed food and went in search of a table.  This gave me a pretty sour first impression.  But, they found a table in the Cantina, right at the top of the stairs by the Nutella station, and right next to the game room.  There was a bench in the game room that remained open for quite a long time (I was surprised how long it stayed open, actually), but those of us set up at Cantina tables were just sitting on the floor against the walls, watching the Jawas and eating and drinking.  The kids ate their first round of treats, then started playing the video games.  Once DH and I got our first drinks (2 each) and first round of food, we sent them to meet Chewbacca (the wait was still posted as 30 minutes, but they were through in less than 1/2 that time), as we had done the VISA meet with Kylo earlier in the day.  Our spot turned out to be great -- we could see when the drink line was shortest, and DH would go grab 2 more drinks each time he noticed it going down.  We grabbed the to go cups and filled them with our drinks before heading out to the fireworks location.  I think I had 4 or 5 in me by the time we walked out.
> 
> We were definitely towards the back of the group walking out, and at one point the line of people got broken up, and we weren't sure we were going through the right path, but a CM appeared out of no where and pointed us to the walkway we should use.  Because we were towards the back, we didn't have to wait too long for them to open the front area to kids.  The kids were all told to sit down and stay seated, except my oldest (13) was told she had to stand in the back of that section.  She wasn't happy -- her feet were aching and all she wanted was to sit at that point.  I'm guessing that the CM pegged her as being technically too old for the section (they opened it to kids 10 and under), and thought she was being nice by letting her stay with her sisters.  I didn't even try to get to the back of the area -- I stayed just to the left of the front space.  So, up against the front rope, but way over to the left of the viewing area.  I couldn't really see the left screen, but everything else was perfect, as I had that main walkway right in front of me as a buffer.
> 
> I think the dessert party was worth it, but it wasn't as good a value as the early morning magic at MK (which we also did).  I think having to pay the adult price for our oldest hurt the overall value, since she obviously couldn't do any drinking (she doesn't even like the non-alcoholic stuff Disney has, just drinks water), but the kids definitely ate their share (we have at least 50 of those skewers at home now, since they went to town on the grapes).  I wasn't able to try everything, but what I did try was good, and some things (like the Nutella) were great.  Watching the jawas was fun, too.  And there were a few times when they weren't interacting with other families when they would come over and start interacting with those of us who were camped out in the room, which was fun.  We also had good interaction with Stormtroopers while there -- when I asked one if he was trying to steal my drink, I got an "Affirmative" which cracked the CM up.  Would I do it again?  Maybe, but there are enough other extras to try at Disney that it won't be on the top of the list for a while.
> 
> Oh - and Yullin - feel free to use any portion of this that you think is useful.



So, question, are all of the kids directed to the kids area in the front?  Mine are only 4 & 5 and I would not be comfortable with them off on their own.  Did you see any families with little ones that were able to hang together?


----------



## megster1123

.


----------



## megster1123

yulilin3 said:


> completely off topic
> Has anyone else been having problems with this site? I thought it was because I have an old desktop so I've been using my daughter's laptop and it's still horrible. Slow to load, when I try and type it takes forever to show and the computer wants to kill the page and says that shockwave has to reload. It's really annoying



Mine is molasses slow right now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> completely off topic
> Has anyone else been having problems with this site? I thought it was because I have an old desktop so I've been using my daughter's laptop and it's still horrible. Slow to load, when I try and type it takes forever to show and the computer wants to kill the page and says that shockwave has to reload. It's really annoying


I was having the same issue earlier trying to post something about the F&W VIP Day announced today.  Annoying.


----------



## yulilin3

megster1123 said:


> Mine is molasses slow right now.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was having the same issue earlier trying to post something about the F&W VIP Day announced today.  Annoying.  [/QUOTE ]


Glad its not just me


----------



## Belle915

yulilin3 said:


> completely off topic
> Has anyone else been having problems with this site? I thought it was because I have an old desktop so I've been using my daughter's laptop and it's still horrible. Slow to load, when I try and type it takes forever to show and the computer wants to kill the page and says that shockwave has to reload. It's really annoying



On my desktop it has been super slow but my iPad it's been fine. Not sure what's up


----------



## MinnieMSue

megster1123 said:


> So, question, are all of the kids directed to the kids area in the front?  Mine are only 4 & 5 and I would not be comfortable with them off on their own.  Did you see any families with little ones that were able to hang together?



They would never make you separate from your children. You can keep them with you in the general viewing area


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> completely off topic
> Has anyone else been having problems with this site? I thought it was because I have an old desktop so I've been using my daughter's laptop and it's still horrible. Slow to load, when I try and type it takes forever to show and the computer wants to kill the page and says that shockwave has to reload. It's really annoying





Belle915 said:


> On my desktop it has been super slow but my iPad it's been fine. Not sure what's up



Same here - it was terrible on my laptop but has been fine on my iPhone.


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Glad its not just me


here too - keeps freezing and crashing. (pc)


----------



## rteetz

mgpan said:


> Email sent.


I suggest sending that email to the DHS VP as well.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> completely off topic
> Has anyone else been having problems with this site? I thought it was because I have an old desktop so I've been using my daughter's laptop and it's still horrible. Slow to load, when I try and type it takes forever to show and the computer wants to kill the page and says that shockwave has to reload. It's really annoying


I've heard that some have been having problems. Some fixes are cleaning the cache and cookies on your browser and such. I haven't had any problems on my Mac or my phone. 

There might be other fixes on the tech board.


----------



## rteetz

I have seen a few complaints about DHS going away from nightly fireworks in October. 

I see a couple things to note for this. 

1. Disney used to never run nightly fireworks. Disney would run them on weekends Or every other day and such. 

2. It's partly cost cutting. Less fireworks shows equal less costs.

3. It's a less busy time. DHS isn't a popular park right now.


----------



## GaryDis

rteetz said:


> Disney used to never run nightly fireworks. Disney would run them on weekends Or every other day and such.


I'll add that it wasn't easy to find out when until you got there and could get the schedule. I suppose you could have called, but believe it or not, there was no Web when WDW opened. 

On the flip side, you also didn't make ADRs (priority seating apback then) months in advance. So unless you had booked something like HDDR or weren't staying a full week, you could adjust your schedule on the fly.


----------



## CMNJ

rteetz said:


> I have seen a few complaints about DHS going away from nightly fireworks in October.
> 
> I see a couple things to note for this.
> 
> 1. Disney used to never run nightly fireworks. Disney would run them on weekends Or every other day and such.
> 
> 2. It's partly cost cutting. Less fireworks shows equal less costs.
> 
> 3. It's a less busy time. DHS isn't a popular park right now.


I think a lot the complaints are more about Disney's lack of advanced notice. ADRs open for booking 180 days in advance and FP 60 days for onsite guests yet Disney doesn't want to commit to park hours and/or special events such as Star Wars fireworks until well after that. People are mad that they made plans based on the assumption there would be nightly fireworks (as was scheduled through sept which is also a slow travel time) and now are scrambling to change their FP and or ADRs to allow them to see it now.


----------



## rteetz

CMNJ said:


> I think a lot the complaints are more about Disney's lack of advanced notice. ADRs open for booking 180 days in advance and FP 60 days for onsite guests yet Disney doesn't want to commit to park hours and/or special events such as Star Wars fireworks until well after that. People are mad that they made plans based on the assumption there would be nightly fireworks (as was scheduled through sept which is also a slow travel time) and now are scrambling to change their FP and or ADRs to allow them to see it now.


I get that but things always change. I plan with spreadsheets and everything just like most of us do. However if we stray from something on that plan or something comes out after the 60 day mark. I deal with it by changing our plans or saving that for next time. I don't freak out and get crazy upset. With how disney has been operating these days nothing surprises me and assumptions are never safe.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I have seen a few complaints about DHS going away from nightly fireworks in October.
> 
> I see a couple things to note for this.
> 
> 1. Disney used to never run nightly fireworks. Disney would run them on weekends Or every other day and such.
> 
> 2. It's partly cost cutting. Less fireworks shows equal less costs.
> 
> 3. It's a less busy time. DHS isn't a popular park right now.


I would think 3. on its own is a legitimate and compelling enough reason, personally.


----------



## CMNJ

rteetz said:


> I get that but things always change. I plan with spreadsheets and everything just like most of us do. However if we stray from something on that plan or something comes out after the 60 day mark. I deal with it by changing our plans or saving that for next time. I don't freak out and get crazy upset. With how disney has been operating these days nothing surprises me and assumptions are never safe.


I get that things change too. I just think Disney needs to change their system. If they can't commit to park hours/entertainment/etc 60 days out then adjust the FP Windows to line up with when they can commit.  Isn't one of the four "Disney Keys" courtesy? It isn't very courteous to ask onsite guests to make plans 180 and/or 60 days out but then have to completely rework them once they release final hours/entertainment schedules.  I personally always buy a park hopper (or AP) but others don't and have to completely switch park days if the evening entertainment isn't offered the day they had originally planned to visit which means redoing fast passes as well.  I also think the 180 days for dining is ridiculous. Disney needsto shorten all the booking windows and stop wasting our time.


----------



## CMNJ

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I would think 3. on its own is a legitimate and compelling enough reason, personally.


I agree it makes sense to make less fireworks/shows during slow times. I just think Disney needs to stop requiring so much advance planning if they can't commit to it. Stop asking guests to do commit to plans so far in advance when they can't themselves.


----------



## rteetz

CMNJ said:


> I get that things change too. I just think Disney needs to change their system. If they can't commit to park hours/entertainment/etc 60 days out then adjust the FP Windows to line up with when they can commit.  Isn't one of the four "Disney Keys" courtesy? It isn't very courteous to ask onsite guests to make plans 180 and/or 60 days out but then have to completely rework them once they release final hours/entertainment schedules.  I personally always buy a park hopper (or AP) but others don't and have to completely switch park days if the evening entertainment isn't offered the day they had originally planned to visit which means redoing fast passes as well.  I also think the 180 days for dining is ridiculous. Disney needsto shorten all the booking windows and stop wasting our time.


I don't think the FP window has anything to do with fireworks in their eyes. You also have to look at it from a larger standpoint. The integration of MyMagic+ was a major company project that involved executives all the way to Iger. Something like fireworks only goes as far as the WDW President. Iger doesn't care if they run fireworks every night a week or once a week. Disney has us hooked on planning. Restaurants are able to fill up 180 days in advance so why would they change that. Its all part of Disney's system to plan and keep you on property. I do agree with you that some of this is ridiculous, I am just trying to explain this from a more middle ground Point of view.


----------



## rteetz

CMNJ said:


> I agree it makes sense to make less fireworks/shows during slow times. I just think Disney needs to stop requiring so much advance planning if they can't commit to it. Stop asking guests to do commit to plans so far in advance when they can't themselves.


Sometimes they can't commit that far in advance due to business purposes. You don't know money situations 180 days in advance sometimes. It also could be a mandate from executives in Burbank to cut costs so WDW management see's this as a way of doing this. There are so many variables at play here.


----------



## CMNJ

rteetz said:


> Sometimes they can't commit that far in advance due to business purposes. You don't know money situations 180 days in advance sometimes. It also could be a mandate from executives in Burbank to cut costs so WDW management see's this as a way of doing this. There are so many variables at play here.



It's fine in my opinion they can't commit 180 days out. I don't really expect them to do so. However, I think the 180 day window for ADR is absurd and should be shortened. I do book some then but only because there are some popular ones I want that are often impossible to book later on without stalking MDE for cancellations. I really think part of the restaurant ADR hoarding problem results from this. Many people don't really know their plans that far in advance so they book lots of extra ADRs "just in case".  They then drop the extras after making FP or sometimes even closer to their trip when plans are finalized.  I'm not saying shortened the 180 days will eliminate the problem but I think it would certainly help.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CMNJ said:


> It's fine in my opinion they can't commit 180 days out. I don't really expect them to do so. However, I think the 180 day window for ADR is absurd and should be shortened. I do book some then but only because there are some popular ones I want that are often impossible to book later on without stalking MDE for cancellations. I really think part of the restaurant ADR hoarding problem results from this. Many people don't really know their plans that far in advance so they book lots of extra ADRs "just in case".  They then drop the extras after making FP or sometimes even closer to their trip when plans are finalized.  I'm not saying shortened the 180 days will eliminate the problem but I think it would certainly help.


I get what you're saying, but I remember when ADRs were 90 days out -- it really wasn't a ton better!! There are still so many unknowns at that point. Should they go to 60 days or 90 days? I've had significant things change recently 2 wks before a trip -- I don't think they should wait that long to open ADRs.

My issue has been with just how much uncertainty has increased recently. I've been planning 1-3 trips a year for almost 12yrs, and the last couple have been a tad ridiculous to keep up with!! I say this as someone who DOES want to see that new show if possible (RoL, anyone??), book that new special event IF it's available (club villain, Ferrytale wishes, etc.), etc.

I've always made my plans in large part so that we can do key things, and then be FLEXIBLE once we're there. Now I just have to be even MORE flexible during the planning stage, and just shrug it off if we find out last minute that something we were hoping to see isn't there that trip.

HOWEVER, I'm very cognizant of the fact that we have the luxury to just wait until NEXT trip... which won't be too terribly far away. I can imagine being much more annoyed if that wasn't the case.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> HOWEVER, I'm very cognizant of the fact that we have the luxury to just wait until NEXT trip... which won't be too terribly far away. I can imagine being much more annoyed if that wasn't the case.


I think thats a big thing here. Many of us here are huge disney fans and are able to go multiple times throughout our life, some even multiple times a year. If you are able to go more than once and know that I don't think its worth it to get worked up when you know you'll be back and can do it next time.


----------



## GaryDis

I have no objection to the great "Disney making us plan 180 days out is a travesty" discussion, and would even like to add my two bits, but I have to ask if we've wandered too far out of the galaxy for which this thread was created. 

Can't we at least talk about Shatner's cameo in the next SW movie?


----------



## Ndfor22349

Does any know if there will be Jedi training in October.  Our trip is the 8th to the 12, our son really enjoyed it at Disneyland


----------



## michelepa

So here is my review of the Star Wars dessert party from August 31st.

We checked in at the front of launch bay at 7:00 and got our wristbands.

I wish I'd seen Yullin's map of Launch Bay prior to the party because I had no idea where I was going but kept walking until we reached our destination.

DD didn't want to wait in line for Chewie for 20 minutes

then we saw the Jawas!!  I quickly unwrapped the glow blinking rings we'd brought to trade and those Jawas loved them and in turn loved DD. They danced around with the rings and with my daughter -one brought over the other so he could get  a ring (lucky I had 12!). We got alot of droid bodies and a glow bracelet.

We watched the jawas turn their noses up at some things and walk away leaving kids deflated.

We decided to sit on a bench just outside rope to party.  CM told one family party would not open until 7:30. Then 5 minutes later at 7:15 he allowed us in. We were the first ones so it was easy to get the lay of the land.

It's a narrow area bar on left wall coffee and then food table on long wall and nutella tucked in corner on right wall.

Not only are those dessert plates tiny they are black and match the black table cloth. I only found them because I was the only one at the table for a good couple minutes.

I got a plate of savory and plate of sweet. We had our choice of tables and picked the one closest to the Nutella so DD could see the Jawas.

There was no real line at the bar two or three people the entire time. I had three of the drinks all three were sweet but nice with the savory food.

DD really enjoyed the pita and hummus and Nutella as did I. All the food tasted fine.

I didnt take photos of the tables and set up since many have aleady been posted and nothing has changed.

It started to get busy when we were basically finished eating and a family stood with me while i finished my drink.

Loved the storm troopers walking around and they were happy to take photos.

Not sure what the deal was but it was a rainy night so maybe people just got there late.  It did seem too small a space and I absolutely thought it absurd that after spending that kind of money we didn't have seats. It was not relaxing like Wishes party last year. The only thing that was nice was we were there earlier than most and that made the party pleasant. There were tons of manager types walking around but I really didnt want to spend my time telling them my opinion but instead wanted the time with DD since it was just the two of us.

Also I have not received a survey.

Asked a CM when we'd be moving outside and she said because of rain they'd be leaving about 20 minutes before show so at 8:35.

DD was totally into Stars Wars by now and agreed to meet Chewie (5min) and Kylo (5) minutes.

We headed out in our rain ponchos  around 8:15.

There was some confusion as to how we should enter the roped area not sure why because a family was already positioned inside ropes all the way to the right but still plenty of rope room. Outside the rows to the right was some sort of group so I was glad we weren't near them.  CM was frustrated but I figured out how to enter myself.

Other CM was nice running over with two Chewie steins. I love Chewie but these are not my cup of tea.

No waters available you just needed to open your mouth as it was raining pretty good.

I guess due to the rain the storm tropppers did not bring out the guests but just a CM.

Another CM announced that kids under 8 could stand in handicapped area. There was only one wheel chair.

The show was good but a bit annoying to watch. If this show is staying they need to take out the palm trees and metal towers that obstruct complete viewing.

So I am glad we did dessert party simply and only because it gave us something to do rather than wait in the rain or hang out in a shop until we could run out to watch the show. I would never do it again.  Nor would I recommend it unless it was raining.

Standing to eat just is unappealing especially at that price and especially since we had a much much better experience at Wishes a year ago.  I've heard Wishes party has since gone down hill and you must line up an hour early to get a good seat. No thanks

I also do not need to see the Star Wars show again it was nice to see once but with all that crap in the way I'd rather sit and enjoy Fanstamic which, imo, doesn't have a bad view regardless of your seat

Also think it ridiculous that Disney decided to schedule these shows so you cannot see both in one night. Yes yes I've heard all about their altruistic reasons but in reality they want more people visiting the half closed park and this is their way to make it a two night park for some.

I was very relaxed being there with my 12 year old but saw parents with young children having a tough time at the party. I had to help one women put pita on her plate because she was holding a baby in one hand and plate in the other. People were surprised there was no seating which caused all kinds of problems for families with young kids. I was happy to leave the area and walk around the maze of Lauch Bay


----------



## pmaurer74

CMNJ said:


> It's fine in my opinion they can't commit 180 days out. I don't really expect them to do so. However, I think the 180 day window for ADR is absurd and should be shortened. I do book some then but only because there are some popular ones I want that are often impossible to book later on without stalking MDE for cancellations. I really think part of the restaurant ADR hoarding problem results from this. Many people don't really know their plans that far in advance so they book lots of extra ADRs "just in case".  They then drop the extras after making FP or sometimes even closer to their trip when plans are finalized.  I'm not saying shortened the 180 days will eliminate the problem but I think it would certainly help.


it is. It is tough to know which day to go to the parks when they do not have nightly shows... nightly.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I have seen a few complaints about DHS going away from nightly fireworks in October.
> 
> I see a couple things to note for this.
> 
> 1. Disney used to never run nightly fireworks. Disney would run them on weekends Or every other day and such.
> 
> 2. It's partly cost cutting. Less fireworks shows equal less costs.
> 
> 3. It's a less busy time. DHS isn't a popular park right now.


agree with 2 and 3
1. There used to be a nightly fireworks show from the day MGM Studios opened it ran nightly until 1998 when Fantasmic! came It was called Sorcery in the Sky



Ndfor22349 said:


> Does any know if there will be Jedi training in October.  Our trip is the 8th to the 12, our son really enjoyed it at Disneyland


Yes, it should keep running, the entertainment schedule is only out until Oct 1st



michelepa said:


> So here is my review of the Star Wars dessert party from August 31st.
> 
> We checked in at the front if launch bay at 7:00 and got our wristbands.
> 
> I wish I'd seen Yullin's map of Launch Bay prior to the party because I had no idea where I was going but kept walking until we reached our destination.
> 
> DD didn't want to wait in line for Chewie for 20 minutes
> 
> then we saw the Jawas!!  I quickly unwrapped the glow blinking rings we'd brought to trade and those Jawas loved them and in turn loved DD. They danced around with the rings and with my daughter -one brought over the other so he could get  a ring (lucky I had 12!). We got alot of droid bodies a glow bracelet.
> 
> We watched the jawas turn their noses up at some things and walk away leaving kids deflated.
> 
> We decided to sit on a bench just outside rope to party.  CM told one family party would not open until 7:30. Then 5 minutes later at 7:15 he allowed us in. We were the first ones so it was easy to get the lay of the land.
> 
> It's a narrow area bar on left wall coffee and then food table on long wall and nutella tucked in corner on right wall.
> 
> Not only are those dessert plates tiny they are black and match the black table cloth. I only found them because I was the only one at the table for a good couple minutes.
> 
> I got a plate of savory and plate of sweet. We had are choice of tables and picked the one closest to the Nutella so DD could see the Jawas.
> 
> There was no real line at the bar two or three people the entire time. I had three of the drinks all three were sweet but nice with the savory food.
> 
> DD really enjoyed the pita and hummus and Nutella as did I. All the food tasted fine.
> 
> I didnt take photos of the tables and set up since many have aleady been posted and nothing has changed.
> 
> It started to get busy when we were basically finished eating and a family stood with me while i finished my drink.
> 
> Loved the storm troopers walking around and they were happy to take photos.
> 
> Not sure what the deal was but it was a rainy night so maybe people just got there late.  It did seem too small a space and I absolutely tjought it absurd that sfter soending thst kind of money we didn't have seats. It was not relaxing like Wishes party last year. The only thing tgat was nice was we were there earlier than most snd thst made the party pleasant. There were tons of manager types walking around but I really didnt want to spend my time telling them my opinion but instead wanted the time with DD since it was just the two of us.
> 
> Also I have not received a survey.
> 
> Asked a CM when we'd be moving outside and she said because of rain they'd be leaving about 20 minutes before show so at 8:35.
> 
> DD was totally into Stars Wars by now and agreed to meet Chewie (5min) and Kylo (5) minutes.
> 
> We headed out in our rain ponchos  around 8:15.
> 
> There was some confusion as to how we should enter the roped area not sure why because a family was already positioned inside ropes all the way to the right but still plenty of rope room. Outside the rows to the right was some sort of group so I was glad we weren't near them.  CM was frustrated but I figured out how to enter myself.
> 
> Other CM was nice running over with two Chewie steins. I love Chewie but these are not my cup of tea.
> 
> No waters available you just needed to open your mouth as it was raining pretty good.
> 
> I guess due to the rain the storm tropppers did not bring out the guests but just a CM.
> 
> Another CM announced that kids under 8 could stand in handicapped area. There was only one wheel chair.
> 
> The show was good but a bit annoying to watch. If this show is staying they need to take out the palm trees and metal towers that obstruct complete viewing.
> 
> So I am glad we did dessert party simply and only because it gave us something to do rather than wait in the rain or hang out in a shop until we coukd run out to watch the show. I would never do it again.  Nor would I recommend it unless it was raining.
> 
> Standing to eat just is unappealing especially at that price and especially since we had a much much better experience at Wishes a year ago.  I've heard Wishes party has since gone down hill and you must line up an hour early to get a good seat. No thanks
> 
> I also do not need to see the Star Wars show again it was nice to see once but with all that crap in the way I'd rather sit and enjoy Fanstamic which, imo, doesn't have a bad view regardless if your seat
> 
> Also think it ridiculous that Disney decided to schedule these shows so you cannot see both in one night. Yes yes I've heard all about their altruistic reasons but in reality they want more people visiting the half closed park and this is their way to make it a two night park for some.
> 
> I was very relaxed being there with my 12 year old but saw parents with young children having a tough time at the party. I had to help one women put pita on her plate because she was holding a baby in one hand and plate in the other. People were surprised there was no seating which caused all kinds of problems for families with young kids. I was happy to leave the area and walk around the maze of Lauch Bay


Thanks for the review, make sure to add that to the survey once you get it, the good and the not so good


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

Just booked the dessert party for the only night that is scheduled to show the fireworks during our stay - October 24. I had to juggle some stuff around to do it, including canceling our Fantasmic package. Planning on doing Fantasmic the night before and showing up early to get seating rather than doing the dinner package. Really looking forward to seeing these fireworks! Mainly did the dessert party to avoid trying to get a spot super early.


----------



## jlundeen

CMNJ said:


> It's fine in my opinion they can't commit 180 days out. I don't really expect them to do so. However, I think the 180 day window for ADR is absurd and should be shortened. I do book some then but only because there are some popular ones I want that are often impossible to book later on without stalking MDE for cancellations. I really think part of the restaurant ADR hoarding problem results from this. Many people don't really know their plans that far in advance so they book lots of extra ADRs "just in case".  They then drop the extras after making FP or sometimes even closer to their trip when plans are finalized.  I'm not saying shortened the 180 days will eliminate the problem but I think it would certainly help.



Well, one of the results of the uncertainty with park hours and fireworks shows is that folks end up trying to plan for several different scenarios, and end up booking multiple ADRs - over different days and at different times.  When (if) hours and shows are finally scheduled, they cancel the ones that aren't needed.  I know I'm holding on to a couple of extras - and that three of the extras I have will be cancelled once they get their act together. 

I will use the Dis-ADR cancelation board to announce my releases, and I know they will be scooped up as soon as I cancel.  But from what I have read elsewhere, I know for sure that I'm a minor "hoarder" compared to some - when some folks announce that are cancelling ADRs, they have LOTS that they no longer need.

This adds to the frustration of planning a trip, especially for those families that only go occasionally.  Some of us have the ability to go more often, and rides/restaurants/shows, that can't be experienced in one trip, hopefully can be the next time.  People who are planning that once in a life time trip, or once every 5 years trip don't have that luxury.

Yes, Disney has always said hours, etc., were subject to change, but it seems to me that it used to be (old memories here!) that they usually changed for the better - hours were extended, stuff was added - not taken away 30 days before.  So many folks who have trips planned for October are now scrambling to try to rearrange hard to get ADRs and FPs - what advantage is there to staying on property  and being able to book FPs 60 days in advance if you have to try to change everything 3-4 weeks out from your trip.


----------



## may12th

rteetz said:


> I get that but things always change. I plan with spreadsheets and everything just like most of us do. However if we stray from something on that plan or something comes out after the 60 day mark. I deal with it by changing our plans or saving that for next time. I don't freak out and get crazy upset. With how disney has been operating these days nothing surprises me and assumptions are never safe.



I am one of those people that was feeling frustrated and my reason is because Disney is not something we can do every year and it will likely be around 5 years before we get back. So I have spent a bunch of time researching all that is available to plan knowing that by the time we get back Disney will be extremely different and this will be our only opportunity to do some of the things on our list. Having said that, I did a simple attitude check and realized that missing out on the fireworks will not ruin our whole trip and we are blessed to be able to go at all. It was just a bit of a shock when I had planned and then got thrown an unexpected twist. I've been worrying about Jedi Training not showing up as available and didn't even think about the fireworks not being an option on our day.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just to say that I was glad they made it hard or impossible to see both the SW fireworks and Fantasmic in same night.  (but, I also do not like Fantasmic).  I was waiting to see the prior version of the SW fireworks in early May.  We were standing near the intersection of Hollywood and Sunset, behind a small rope.  Suddenly, shortly before the fireworks were to begin, a stampede began down Sunset towards us, who had been waiting for about 30-45 minutes.  ACK.  It was the Fantasmic crowd rushing towards us to find a spot for the fireworks.  (I understand WHY, of course, heck they are right there in the park, it is even on their way out.) But we felt nervous and slightly annoyed, as we prioritized the fireworks over Fantasmic, and we were waiting patiently, and were we about to be crushed? (lol)  Fortunately the CMs steered most of the crowd behind us, into another area further down Hollywood Blvd., and that area became super packed from what we could see. 

And this was on a relatively uncrowded night, with the prior version of the fireworks, no projections like the new ones now.  I understand only having one night at the Studios park, and wanting to see both, but it is a problem unless the events were an hour or so apart, in my opinion, which Disney will not do, because both require darkness, and they want to close the park shortly after dark.


----------



## lampshadehead

Here's my comments on the dessert party I attended on the 29th with 4 other people that are all in the adult price range. It started to drizzle a bit but stopped in time for the show. We did ask if we could head out to the viewing area beforehand, but since I didn't scope it out ahead of time, we couldn't find it easily and just ended up waiting for the stormtroopers. No big deal, the area was crowded but the view was fine. 

Food was decent. The cupcakes, to me, were smaller versions of the cupcakes offered around the parks and food courts. So it was nice to be able to try them all at one time instead of using a precious quick serve dessert on them (I love the chocolate cake but feel bad picking that every time instead of trying a character cupcake or special looking treat!) The blue stuff in the cup was one of my favorites and also the frozen Nutella was good. The spicy bean dip with the pita bread was what I ate the most of. It was very good and also the cheese and olives were good. The rest of my party enjoyed tasting all the sweets and the cheeses, but once you are done, you are done. We were finished early and had time to hang around and take pictures. The swamp juice was the best adult drink, but maybe because I am partial to anything melon? The other drink tasted strong, and with the heat and exhaustion from the being there all day, I didn't think it would make me feel well to keep drinking it. Oh, and we did find a table even though we came in at 7:30pm, but I think that was just pure luck since it was the only one left. 

Show itself was great. The music is exciting and the lasers are cool. Although I felt that there were times they could have kept the lasers moving more to the music/show. It could have added that extra "oomph"? But that's just me nitpicking. The viewing area offered the best distance and centering. Its not right up front where you would need to crane your neck, and pretty much in the center with the least amount of trees and stuff in the way. 

Chewy steins, well, try fitting them in a crowded suitcase to go home . They did make a cute hotel room window decoration. 

Overall, glad we did it. Would I do it again? Only if paying for one or two people.   

Some of the treats:





One of the tables:





From viewing area:


----------



## Candycane83

Um... I don't know if I missed this but where is the viewing area as opposed to the dessert party? I know you get led outside but where is outside?


----------



## yulilin3

lampshadehead said:


> Here's my comments on the dessert party I attended on the 29th with 4 other people that are all in the adult price range. It started to drizzle a bit but stopped in time for the show. We did ask if we could head out to the viewing area beforehand, but since I didn't scope it out ahead of time, we couldn't find it easily and just ended up waiting for the stormtroopers. No big deal, the area was crowded but the view was fine.
> 
> Food was decent. The cupcakes, to me, were smaller versions of the cupcakes offered around the parks and food courts. So it was nice to be able to try them all at one time instead of using a precious quick serve dessert on them (I love the chocolate cake but feel bad picking that every time instead of trying a character cupcake or special looking treat!) The blue stuff in the cup was one of my favorites and also the frozen Nutella was good. The spicy bean dip with the pita bread was what I ate the most of. It was very good and also the cheese and olives were good. The rest of my party enjoyed tasting all the sweets and the cheeses, but once you are done, you are done. We were finished early and had time to hang around and take pictures. The swamp juice was the best adult drink, but maybe because I am partial to anything melon? The other drink tasted strong, and with the heat and exhaustion from the being there all day, I didn't think it would make me feel well to keep drinking it. Oh, and we did find a table even though we came in at 7:30pm, but I think that was just pure luck since it was the only one left.
> 
> Show itself was great. The music is exciting and the lasers are cool. Although I felt that there were times they could have kept the lasers moving more to the music/show. It could have added that extra "oomph"? But that's just me nitpicking. The viewing area offered the best distance and centering. Its not right up front where you would need to crane your neck, and pretty much in the center with the least amount of trees and stuff in the way.
> 
> Chewy steins, well, try fitting them in a crowded suitcase to go home . They did make a cute hotel room window decoration.
> 
> Overall, glad we did it. Would I do it again? Only if paying for one or two people.
> 
> Some of the treats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the tables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From viewing area:


thanks for the review and OMG the table design is new to me, that's so cool


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> Um... I don't know if I missed this but where is the viewing area as opposed to the dessert party? I know you get led outside but where is outside?


It's towards the left of Hollywood Blvd at Center Stage, right next to the big DHS illuminated sign, the dessert party is inside Launch Bay


----------



## lampshadehead

Candycane83 said:


> Um... I don't know if I missed this but where is the viewing area as opposed to the dessert party? I know you get led outside but where is outside?



This was to my left (I held the camera up high over the heads of the other people in viewing area):


----------



## Candycane83

lampshadehead said:


> This was to my left (I held the camera up high over the heads of the other people in viewing area):


Thanks! and thanks to @yulilin3 as well! Wow, that's a distance away from Launch bay!


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks! and thanks to @yulilin3 as well! Wow, that's a distance away from Launch bay!


not really that far, but I can walk around DHS ll day and not feel like anything is far  it's about a 2 minute walk


----------



## atykay

If SWaGS is at 7:45 and park closes at 8pm, what are the chances of getting into line at a ride before close? Assuming you have a great spot in front of the projectors? Possible to get to TSMM? What about RNR or Star Tours? Or what about Fantasmic at 8?


----------



## yulilin3

atykay said:


> If SWaGS is at 7:45 and park closes at 8pm, what are the chances of getting into line at a ride before close? Assuming you have a great spot in front of the projectors? Possible to get to TSMM? What about RNR or Star Tours? Or what about Fantasmic at 8?


You'll have 3 minutes to do that I'd the show starts on time.  It can be done If you fast walk to tsmm or st. RnRC will be to far away


----------



## jerseygal

yulilin3 said:


> You'll have 3 minutes to do that I'd the show starts on time.  It can be done If you fast walk to tsmm or st. RnRC will be to far away


Sounds HECTIC!


----------



## yulilin3

jerseygal said:


> Sounds HECTIC!


My daughter and I did it once, we were at Center Stage for the show and as soon as it was over fast walked to TSMM, the ride was a walk on


----------



## cel_disney

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter and I did it once, we were at Center Stage for the show and as soon as it was over fast walked to TSMM, the ride was a walk on



Just might have to try this!   Walking out with the entire fire works group will be slow anyway - might as well get one more ride in!


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> Just might have to try this!   Walking out with the entire fire works group will be slow anyway - might as well get one more ride in!


Yeah,  we never leave right away,  wet always hang around about 30 minutes. 
It's either 30 minutes sorting on a bench, people watching or 30 minutes stuck in traffic


----------



## MinnieMSue

jerseygal said:


> Sounds HECTIC!



But worth it. We hot footed it to TOT and were last riders of the night. (This was after the old Star Wars fireworks dessert party). We were afraid we wouldn't make it but they said if the gates are open you can go on in. It was so much fun. We were with a couple of guys that always try to get on the last elevator. We were practically alone in there. So much creapier!  Plus the crowds had thinned out when we left.


----------



## michelepa

megster1123 said:


> So, question, are all of the kids directed to the kids area in the front?  Mine are only 4 & 5 and I would not be comfortable with them off on their own.  Did you see any families with little ones that were able to hang together?



No that was not allowed.

There weren't many kids in that area our night and CM did offer area to kids 8 and under so the one mom with a little one had her son stand in the back of the handicap area while she was on the adult side of rope. There was noone in front of him so i guess he could see most of it.

But remember it's been reported that not every night do CM's offer kids the handicap area.


----------



## cel_disney

michelepa said:


> No that was not allowed.
> 
> There weren't many kids in that area our night and CM did offer area to kids 8 and under so the one mom with a little one had her son stand in the back of the handicap area while she was on the adult side of rope. There was noone in front of him so i guess he could see most of it.
> 
> But remember it's been reported that not every night do CM's offer kids the handicap area.



Ugh - I was counting on my kids 6 and 9 being able to sit alone in the kids area - 1) so they could sit 2) so they could see!  

I hope it's offered on our night! 

luckily for me - I have no concerns about my kids sitting in the kids area without me!   Even if it's just the 6 year old allowed in (my 9 year old is tall - almost my height - but he is still tired and Whiney!)


----------



## jerseygal

MinnieMSue said:


> But worth it. We hot footed it to TOT and were last riders of the night. (This was after the old Star Wars fireworks dessert party). We were afraid we wouldn't make it but they said if the gates are open you can go on in. It was so much fun. We were with a couple of guys that always try to get on the last elevator. We were practically alone in there. So much creapier!  Plus the crowds had thinned out when we left.


Yes, sounds CREEPY!


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> Ugh - I was counting on my kids 6 and 9 being able to sit alone in the kids area - 1) so they could sit 2) so they could see!
> 
> I hope it's offered on our night!
> 
> luckily for me - I have no concerns about my kids sitting in the kids area without me!   Even if it's just the 6 year old allowed in (my 9 year old is tall - almost my height - but he is still tired and Whiney!)


Even if the CM doesn't say anything just ask, sometimes the can forget about offering the space to kids. I'm sure both will be fine sitting there


----------



## cel_disney

yulilin3 said:


> Even if the CM doesn't say anything just ask, sometimes the can forget about offering the space to kids. I'm sure both will be fine sitting there



Thank you!  I know we will ALL enjoy the show much more if they are sitting and I am standing ALONE without them hanging on me!!!    I'm so tired of being hung on by the end of a Disney day!!


----------



## Tia1977

totebagg said:


> I am right there with you.  My 8yo DD is a huge SWs fan and has talked about this event for months.  With this being her birthday trip, I have been stalking this thread and the WDW website seems like forever looking for updates about the fireworks and party.
> So we go out of town Sunday and Monday and I didn't check the DISboards until yesterday, when I saw how many pages were added to this thread I knew something must have happened.  I jumped over to Disney to see if there was any availability for the one night (10/7) I had left open for either SWaGS or ROL.  I really didn't have my hopes up but got super lucky and was able to get the party on 10/7 for the 3 of us!  I thought with this being the Friday of Columbus Day weekend and crowd predictions already high that I would have zero chance!  We had already told our DD that there was a good chance that the fireworks may not be happening, so we are going to keep this as a surprise and the dessert party is icing on the cake!  haha
> A BIG thank you to @yulilin3 and all the others on here that have shared their thoughts, reviews, answered questions and most of all kept us up to date.



We'll be back the same time you guys are (cept won't be at HS the 7th), and reading your post made me smile  We were there for a shorter trip early August for our DD's bday (14yrs) Even though our party night was the day before her "real" bday, she loved it!!! (Even more than her Chef Mickey's bday dinner the night after). I was like you, I stalked for months and would've done anything (lol) to make the party happen-our efforts are so worth it  I hope you guys have a wonderful family bday trip!!! Sappy, yes...but this is why I love Disney so much...precious family memories


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

megster1123 said:


> So, question, are all of the kids directed to the kids area in the front?  Mine are only 4 & 5 and I would not be comfortable with them off on their own.  Did you see any families with little ones that were able to hang together?





michelepa said:


> No that was not allowed.
> 
> There weren't many kids in that area our night and CM did offer area to kids 8 and under so the one mom with a little one had her son stand in the back of the handicap area while she was on the adult side of rope. There was noone in front of him so i guess he could see most of it.
> 
> But remember it's been reported that not every night do CM's offer kids the handicap area.





cel_disney said:


> Ugh - I was counting on my kids 6 and 9 being able to sit alone in the kids area - 1) so they could sit 2) so they could see!
> 
> I hope it's offered on our night!
> 
> luckily for me - I have no concerns about my kids sitting in the kids area without me!   Even if it's just the 6 year old allowed in (my 9 year old is tall - almost my height - but he is still tired and Whiney!)



One night that we did the party kids were invited up -- the other night, they were not.

Related to this (though I know this is NOT what either poster above is aiming to do!!!)...

One of the times we did the party, there was a woman who had kids who looked about 8 or 9yo -- kids were invited up but she could not join.  They arrived late, and she elected to let them go in without her and she went back into the rest of the reserved area.  The kids seemed* TOTALLY fine* with that arrangement -- didn't seem worried *AT ALL* and weren't looking back for her *AT ALL*.  Despite that, I kept hearing her telling people behind us that her daughter was up there and was "really nervous" to be without her... could she maybe get in front of them.  A couple of people let her move up in front of them.  She kept that up until she was right behind us and one other party (we were right up at the rope).  NO WAY my sister or this other party were letting her in front of us after we headed out early to get those spots, when we could see for ourselves that the kids were not the least bit concerned, and when she could see her kids from where she was at that point! The kids were up there laughing and having a grand old time together, and yet she kept angling with people to let her in front of them.  I made sure that as soon as the show ended, she had a clear path to get straight to her kids before the crowds started moving around -- and still, the kids seemed totally unconcerned.  

To be honest, I'd keep my kids with me before I'd assume I should be able to stand directly in front of those who had gotten there early enough to snag those spots. But that's me...


----------



## disneydreamer781

Am I missing something? Where is it stated that the SW fireworks won't be nightly? I checked the schedule on the Disney site and they are scheduled nightly on there through December. The only thing that I see that isn't nightly is the dessert party.


----------



## Iowamomof4

disneydreamer781 said:


> Am I missing something? Where is it stated that the SW fireworks won't be nightly? I checked the schedule on the Disney site and they are scheduled nightly on there through December. The only thing that I see that isn't nightly is the dessert party.



If you click on individual days, it'll show no times available for the days there aren't fireworks. All dates look blue, but not all blue dates have fireworks scheduled.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Ok when I check the schedule it states that the fireworks are nightly but if I'm signed and and want to Show In My Plans, it doesn't show nightly. Weird?


----------



## disneydreamer781

Iowamomof4 said:


> If you click on individual days, it'll show no times available for the days there aren't fireworks. All dates look blue, but not all blue dates have fireworks scheduled.



Oh I see.


----------



## areno79

Grr, I keep not getting alerts from this thread. Love the recent reviews


----------



## famy27

megster1123 said:


> So, question, are all of the kids directed to the kids area in the front?  Mine are only 4 & 5 and I would not be comfortable with them off on their own.  Did you see any families with little ones that were able to hang together?



We just attended the party on Saturday. I have a four-year-old as well, and she had a tough time with the high tables in Launch Bay. She ended up sitting on the floor for most of the party. So, when we got the offer to have her sit in the front for the fireworks, we gladly took it. Our very nice CM, Shelly, assured us that DD could sit right with her. My older DD is 10, so she was not allowed in the roped off area. Little DD sat with Shelly throughout the show, and Shelly had her wait in the roped area until we came to get her after the show. DD was thrilled that she had a good view and got to sit "by herself" with the other kids.


----------



## totebagg

Tia1977 said:


> We'll be back the same time you guys are (cept won't be at HS the 7th), and reading your post made me smile  We were there for a shorter trip early August for our DD's bday (14yrs) Even though our party night was the day before her "real" bday, she loved it!!! (Even more than her Chef Mickey's bday dinner the night after). I was like you, I stalked for months and would've done anything (lol) to make the party happen-our efforts are so worth it  I hope you guys have a wonderful family bday trip!!! Sappy, yes...but this is why I love Disney so much...precious family memories


This is one of the reasons we love Disney so much too. The memories we make and just having time as a family. Glad your daughter had a great birthday and hope you guys have a fabulous upcoming trip. We can hardly wait!!


----------



## berlykim22

I am so disappointed that Galactic Spectacular Fireworks is not every night during our trip, think only 3 nights, and now I am trying to figure how to fit it in, if worse comes to worse, we may need to skip fantastic and go see fireworks show.
We have fantastic dining package on Wednesday, Does anyone know if we can still be seated if we go after fireworks show with our guaranteed seats?


----------



## MinnieMSue

berlykim22 said:


> I am so disappointed that Galactic Spectacular Fireworks is not every night during our trip, think only 3 nights, and now I am trying to figure how to fit it in, if worse comes to worse, we may need to skip fantastic and go see fireworks show.
> We have fantastic dining package on Wednesday, Does anyone know if we can still be seated if we go after fireworks show with our guaranteed seats?



They open the dining area to regular guests as it gets closer to showtime. Just depends on how busy the park is that day if there are any seats left in the theater.


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamer781 said:


> Oh I see.


The first page of this thread is always updated with dates and times, you can always check here


famy27 said:


> We just attended the party on Saturday. I have a four-year-old as well, and she had a tough time with the high tables in Launch Bay. She ended up sitting on the floor for most of the party. So, when we got the offer to have her sit in the front for the fireworks, we gladly took it. Our very nice CM, Shelly, assured us that DD could sit right with her. My older DD is 10, so she was not allowed in the roped off area. Little DD sat with Shelly throughout the show, and Shelly had her wait in the roped area until we came to get her after the show. DD was thrilled that she had a good view and got to sit "by herself" with the other kids.


that's so great that the CM did that, sounds like your DD got to be a grown up for a bit


----------



## yulilin3

anyone planning a trip to DLParis next year, here's the promo video of Seasons of the Force


----------



## Lisa F

I'm SO glad to see the reviews are still good on the dessert party. Have been following the reviews for the wishes dessert party during the halloween party and they are AWFUL. A real decline in quality of food and they have overcrowded the tables to the point that once people are sitting at them you can't get up from yours and move around.  At least the food is still good here and white crowded, the lack of chairs seems to leave enough room to move around. Hoping they don't somehow manage to screw it up between now and December.


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> I'm SO glad to see the reviews are still good on the dessert party. Have been following the reviews for the wishes dessert party during the halloween party and they are AWFUL. A real decline in quality of food and they have overcrowded the tables to the point that once people are sitting at them you can't get up from yours and move around.  At least the food is still good here and white crowded, the lack of chairs seems to leave enough room to move around. Hoping they don't somehow manage to screw it up between now and December.


it's the pros and cons of having tables. If the MK didn't have them they would have more room to move around. Also I think the MNSSHP dessert party takes to  much time


----------



## SweetJulia23

Do Kylo Ren and Chewie meet during evening EMH?


----------



## yulilin3

SweetJulia23 said:


> Do Kylo Ren and Chewie meet during evening EMH?


Yes, morning and evening emh


----------



## cel_disney

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> One night that we did the party kids were invited up -- the other night, they were not.
> 
> Related to this (though I know this is NOT what either poster above is aiming to do!!!)...
> 
> One of the times we did the party, there was a woman who had kids who looked about 8 or 9yo -- kids were invited up but she could not join.  They arrived late, and she elected to let them go in without her and she went back into the rest of the reserved area.  The kids seemed* TOTALLY fine* with that arrangement -- didn't seem worried *AT ALL* and weren't looking back for her *AT ALL*.  Despite that, I kept hearing her telling people behind us that her daughter was up there and was "really nervous" to be without her... could she maybe get in front of them.  A couple of people let her move up in front of them.  She kept that up until she was right behind us and one other party (we were right up at the rope).  NO WAY my sister or this other party were letting her in front of us after we headed out early to get those spots, when we could see for ourselves that the kids were not the least bit concerned, and when she could see her kids from where she was at that point! The kids were up there laughing and having a grand old time together, and yet she kept angling with people to let her in front of them.  I made sure that as soon as the show ended, she had a clear path to get straight to her kids before the crowds started moving around -- and still, the kids seemed totally unconcerned.
> 
> To be honest, I'd keep my kids with me before I'd assume I should be able to stand directly in front of those who had gotten there early enough to snag those spots. But that's me...



I am thankful that I am not compelled to be a helicopter parent in these situations (and that I have a sense of courtesy!).   I still have some moments of panic when it comes to my kids going into public bathrooms without an adult after the crazy guy who jumped from the ceiling at Logan, but that wouldn't translate here.

My daughter would be over the moon if as a bonus she was able to hang out next to a CM!  That would be an attraction of its own!


----------



## lampshadehead

Sorry off topic, but ugh looks like my photos have disappeared, all that is showing is "IMG". Not sure why, but if they were too big, I apologize!


----------



## famy27

yulilin3 said:


> it's the pros and cons of having tables. If the MK didn't have them they would have more room to move around. Also I think the MNSSHP dessert party takes to  much time



I would have given my right arm for tables and chairs at Launch Bay. Trying to hold a small child and eat dessert is no fun. I know they need the space, but they really need a better solution for families with little ones. I know we aren't the target market for this event, but they offer a kid price, so I think they should offer some type of kid accommodation. 

We did the party in March outside, and that was so much easier, as DD was able to sit in her stroller and hold her plate on her lap. It never occurred to me (although I suppose it should have) that she would have no way to sit or stand in LB. She and a few other kids ended up sitting on the floor almost under the tables, as there wasn't much room to walk around. One mom did hold her little guy (who was around 2) the whole time.


----------



## yulilin3

famy27 said:


> I would have given my right arm for tables and chairs at Launch Bay. Trying to hold a small child and eat dessert is no fun. I know they need the space, but they really need a better solution for families with little ones. I know we aren't the target market for this event, but they offer a kid price, so I think they should offer some type of kid accommodation.
> 
> We did the party in March outside, and that was so much easier, as DD was able to sit in her stroller and hold her plate on her lap. It never occurred to me (although I suppose it should have) that she would have no way to sit or stand in LB. She and a few other kids ended up sitting on the floor almost under the tables, as there wasn't much room to walk around. One mom did hold her little guy (who was around 2) the whole time.


It's a tough set up,  just not enough space for chairs at lb. If you go over to the cantina or game room there's more space to sit down and the entrance to the food table is close by


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

famy27 said:


> I would have given my right arm for tables and chairs at Launch Bay. Trying to hold a small child and eat dessert is no fun. I know they need the space, but they really need a better solution for families with little ones. I know we aren't the target market for this event, but they offer a kid price, so I think they should offer some type of kid accommodation.
> 
> We did the party in March outside, and that was so much easier, as DD was able to sit in her stroller and hold her plate on her lap. It never occurred to me (although I suppose it should have) that she would have no way to sit or stand in LB. She and a few other kids ended up sitting on the floor almost under the tables, as there wasn't much room to walk around. One mom did hold her little guy (who was around 2) the whole time.


I think that some events are just necessarily not as conducive to having young kids attend than others.  I have no idea where/how they'd manage tables and chairs in Launch Bay to accommodate everyone, without drastically reducing the number of people per party (with a corresponding price increase).  Then there's the time (aka COST) of setting up / taking down tables and chairs every night.

I will say that if I had really young kids, booked on Disney's site, AND DID NOT HAVE THIS THREAD AND DIS TO GIVE ME THE LOW DOWN, I could see being cranky with that setup once I got there.


----------



## famy27

Actually, I wouldn't even have needed chairs. Just a few more low tables. They had them for people in wheelchairs, but I didn't feel right trying to grab one of those, although I did see another family with small kids at one. If she could have reached a table, it would have been fine. 

Maybe I'll send a letter to Disney suggesting more low tables.


----------



## yulilin3

famy27 said:


> Actually, I wouldn't even have needed chairs. Just a few more low tables. They had them for people in wheelchairs, but I didn't feel right trying to grab one of those, although I did see another family with small kids at one. If she could have reached a table, it would have been fine.
> 
> Maybe I'll send a letter to Disney suggesting more low tables.


Also if you notice in the pictures the tables in the cantina area are lower,  there about 5 of them scattered there. 
For sure write to Disney and tell them both the good and not so good


----------



## famy27

yulilin3 said:


> Also if you notice in the pictures the tables in the cantina area are lower,  there about 5 of them scattered there.
> For sure write to Disney and tell them both the good and not so good



Thanks! Those were a little lower, but still not quite low enough for DD. She's a petite little thing! The wheelchair tables would be perfect for her and for the other little ones.

We definitely had a big group of small kids at our party. I'd say there were at least 12 kids in the roped off "under 8" area, plus a few more that were toddlers. If they could perhaps have the same number of wheelchair signs, and then a few signs for kids under 8, just like they did for the fireworks, that would be great.

We did really enjoy the party, even with the table issue (although don't get me started about paying adult price for a 10 year old who can't drink the alcohol )


----------



## flea1267

Random, question...we aren't going until next year, the week after Christmas - I know the crowds but just the last couple of days of the week of Christmas week then we'll be there the whole first week of January - anyway any word if they plan to keep the Star Wars fireworks going forward?


----------



## yulilin3

flea1267 said:


> Random, question...we aren't going until next year, the week after Christmas - I know the crowds but just the last couple of days of the week of Christmas week then we'll be there the whole first week of January - anyway any word if they plan to keep the Star Wars fireworks going forward?


no word on a closing date for anything that is being offered at DHS right now.


----------



## yulilin3

For those that were thinking of getting the tray and cup holder from Food and Wine, they are back
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...international-food-wine-festival-merchandise/


----------



## MinnieMSue

yulilin3 said:


> For those that were thinking of getting the tray and cup holder from Food and Wine, they are back
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...international-food-wine-festival-merchandise/



We are getting those because we will be at Epcot most of the day and then come to HS for the party. I think it will be very helpful.


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMSue said:


> We are getting those because we will be at Epcot most of the day and then come to HS for the party. I think it will be very helpful.


Make sure to report back in the usefulness of them


----------



## MinnieMSue

yulilin3 said:


> Make sure to report back in the usefulness of them



I will but it will be awhile as we don't go until Oct 1


----------



## ajenks22

CMNJ said:


> It's fine in my opinion they can't commit 180 days out. I don't really expect them to do so. However, I think the 180 day window for ADR is absurd and should be shortened. I do book some then but only because there are some popular ones I want that are often impossible to book later on without stalking MDE for cancellations. I really think part of the restaurant ADR hoarding problem results from this. Many people don't really know their plans that far in advance so they book lots of extra ADRs "just in case".  They then drop the extras after making FP or sometimes even closer to their trip when plans are finalized.  I'm not saying shortened the 180 days will eliminate the problem but I think it would certainly help.



Yes! Shortening the ADR and FP window when times/plans are still in flux would be great. There is no way they arrange staffing that far out, so even open the window? 180 days is a LONG time!


----------



## yulilin3

ILM released new behind the scenes f/x video for Force Awakens, what takes moore work making a Star Waars movie or a trip to Disney


----------



## HCinKC

Hello!  Oh my gosh, I've been away for ages and feel so out of touch. I've got a lot of catching up to do. Glad to "see" familiar "faces" around still.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Hello!  Oh my gosh, I've been away for ages and feel so out of touch. I've got a lot of catching up to do. Glad to "see" familiar "faces" around still.


Hi!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Saw this yesterday walking at Disney Springs. It's inside the Galactic Outpost store on the West Side


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Saw this yesterday walking at Disney Springs. It's inside the Galactic Outpost store on the West Side



We will definitely be hitting that store then in December. Finally, real SW pressed pennies. Now, if Universal can do some Harry Potter ones


----------



## aebeauregard

I just got back from our trip yesterday.  My husband and I went to the dessert party on Friday 9/9.  Here is a little review of our experience.

We got there about 5 mins late because we were situating our daughter with the babysitters.  Right once we got checked in we went to the line for the bar, it was about 7 people deep.  We both got two drinks once we got to the front. Then we went to find a table.  All the high tables right near the dessert party were taken, there were about 5 lower handicap tables in this area too but they were reserved.  Only 2 of them were taken.  We ended up getting a table in the Cantina area.  There were still a couple empty after we got one and there were about 6 empty tables outside too.  We then took turns getting food.

The Jawas and Storm Troopers were out throughout the party mingling.  As soon as I got my drinks I took a sip while carrying another and one stopped me and said "Slow it Down"  which was pretty funny.

The bread pudding with ice cream was both our favorites.  The other things I tried were pretty good but I could only take a bite or two.  I found it hard to eat that much sweet dessert and try to get my money's worth.  We each only had one trip to the dessert table and then decided to just focus on drinks.  Our favorite drink was the citrus vodka with watermelon lemonade...I can't remember the Star Wars name they gave it.

We only had about 15 mins left before they would take us outside once we got our first drinks and food and ate so we decided to ditch our table and get back in the bar line.  We grabbed a couple of the to go coffee cups and got two more drinks each and put them in the to go cups.  At this time they walked around and told us we had 10 more mins.  We decided to walk out early and they let us in the roped up area and gave us our Chewy Steins (I wish they gave you bags for these, we went to a gift shop after to help us carry them around during the evening).  Only about 2 other groups were out there with us.  We were right up to the rope.  Then we saw the rest of the party coming behind the Storm Troopers.  Unless you are right behind the Storm Troopers I think getting out a little ahead of the crowd is the way to go. 

There was a separate roped off area for wheelchair parties that attended the party in front of the main dessert party reserved spot.  I got the impression that that area is for wheel chairs and their family/friends but once they were all situated if there was room left they let kids take up the rest of this area.  I heard some parents tell there kids they couldn't go up there because they were worried about them getting lost once it was done and everyone was leaving, but they kept up the dessert party ropes for a couple minutes after so if you just tell your kid to stay put you should have no problem.  They won't get lost in a sea of people leaving the park. 

The firework show was great.  If you are a Star Wars fan you should really make a point to see it.  However even with the dessert party location and being first at the rope we still had obstructed views.  We couldn't seeing the projections to the right because of the palm trees in front of the theater.  I don't know if they got ride of the trees it would ruin the Chinese Theater vibe or what.  I love the show but I think my favorite night time show is still Wishes.  It is hard to compare the two because they are so different.   

After the show we just stood around a few extra minutes and grabbed some water bottles they provided.  Once the area cleared a bit we went on our way. 

I'm glad we tried the dessert party.  It was fun but I don't think we would do it again.  I felt rushed to eat and drink like I was trying to get my money's worth.  I certainly would never pay for an entire family to do it.  It was plenty expensive for two adults.  If you have the money though I guess why not. 

I have read on this page a trick for getting an ok viewing spot last minute is to hang around the walk way through the middle of the viewing area.  Most people were sitting in the designated viewing area while waiting and about 15 minutes before the show starts and they announce it's 15 minutes away the cast members start telling people to move up and fill in spaces so the area behind them suddenly becomes available.  I saw this in action and can tell you it looks like it worked.  You just have to watch your timing.


----------



## Meeko5

Just wanted to update that I got a call back after emailing Disney about changes to schedule under 60 days out for people, little notice for ending of MSEP, changes to fireworks schedule a month out, etc. 

The CM was nice enough but spent more time talking about how amazing the show is, how she is able to leave work to go catch nighttime entertainment, how she stumbled on the frozen fireworks one night. Literally just kept going on about it. Oh and how it's really not necessary to make ADRs at 180 days, if you're willing to "go with the flow". I just said well for those of us who DONT live in FL and can't "just go catch" shows whenever, or who are traveling with young kids, or don't like to "Wing it" at Disney that's not really feasible. She said of course I understand that, and I'll take this information into our meeting. We take guest comments very seriously and want to make it magical for everyone. 

Mmmkay. Thanks for a whole lot of nothing but trying to making me feel silly for ever being frustrated


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> Just wanted to update that I got a call back after emailing Disney about changes to schedule under 60 days out for people, little notice for ending of MSEP, changes to fireworks schedule a month out, etc.
> 
> The CM was nice enough but spent more time talking about how amazing the show is, how she is able to leave work to go catch nighttime entertainment, how she stumbled on the frozen fireworks one night. Literally just kept going on about it. Oh and how it's really not necessary to make ADRs at 180 days, if you're willing to "go with the flow". I just said well for those of us who DONT live in FL and can't "just go catch" shows whenever, or who are traveling with young kids, or don't like to "Wing it" at Disney that's not really feasible. She said of course I understand that, and I'll take this information into our meeting. We take guest comments very seriously and want to make it magical for everyone.
> 
> Mmmkay. Thanks for a whole lot of nothing but trying to making me feel silly for ever being frustrated


That sucks,  what a way to answer. 
At least your valid complaint will be recorded.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> We will definitely be hitting that store then in December. Finally, real SW pressed pennies. Now, if Universal can do some Harry Potter ones


Also no need to bring coins with you as this one takes credit cards


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> That sucks,  what a way to answer.
> At least your valid complaint will be recorded.



All I wanted anyway!!

Also now I want to live in Florida and be childless so I can pop in anytime I want


----------



## Iowamomof4

Meeko5 said:


> All I wanted anyway!!
> 
> Also now I want to live in Florida and be childless so I can pop in anytime I want



Gee, I was kind of under the impression that Disney World fancied itself a "destination vacation" rather than just a local amusement park. As a "destination vacation" they should be aware that many of their guests will most certainly NOT have the opportunity to just "pop in" anytime they want.


----------



## rteetz

Meeko5 said:


> Just wanted to update that I got a call back after emailing Disney about changes to schedule under 60 days out for people, little notice for ending of MSEP, changes to fireworks schedule a month out, etc.
> 
> The CM was nice enough but spent more time talking about how amazing the show is, how she is able to leave work to go catch nighttime entertainment, how she stumbled on the frozen fireworks one night. Literally just kept going on about it. Oh and how it's really not necessary to make ADRs at 180 days, if you're willing to "go with the flow". I just said well for those of us who DONT live in FL and can't "just go catch" shows whenever, or who are traveling with young kids, or don't like to "Wing it" at Disney that's not really feasible. She said of course I understand that, and I'll take this information into our meeting. We take guest comments very seriously and want to make it magical for everyone.
> 
> Mmmkay. Thanks for a whole lot of nothing but trying to making me feel silly for ever being frustrated


Typical Phone CM speak.


----------



## old feller

Can anyone direct me to a list or photos of what treats are being offered at STAGS dessert party


----------



## MommaBerd

yulilin3 said:


> Also no need to bring coins with you as this one takes credit cards



That kinda takes the fun out of it...or at least for my kids it would.


----------



## Cluelyss

old feller said:


> Can anyone direct me to a list or photos of what treats are being offered at STAGS dessert party


Tons of reviews with pictures linked on the first page.


----------



## HatboxHaint

old feller said:


> Can anyone direct me to a list or photos of what treats are being offered at STAGS dessert party



STAGS??? lol, is that like a ChipnDales fireworks show over in the seedy part of Orlando?


----------



## GaryDis

HatboxHaint said:


> STAGS??? lol, is that like a ChipnDales fireworks show over in the seedy part of Orlando?


If it is, I'm cancelling my SW dessert party plans and going there instead.


----------



## yulilin3

HatboxHaint said:


> STAGS??? lol, is that like a ChipnDales fireworks show over in the seedy part of Orlando?





GaryDis said:


> If it is, I'm cancelling my SW dessert party plans and going there instead.


Good Morning !!


----------



## FBandA

The Dessert party last night was amazing. If you are a Star Wars fan and you can afford the cost of the Party IMO you will not be disappointed. Thank you everyone for all the advice.


----------



## yulilin3

Great picture @FBandA


----------



## sanke

Is anybody going in costume to the dessert party on the 31st?


----------



## yulilin3

sanke said:


> Is anybody going in costume to the dessert party on the 31st?


Remember that only kids can wear costumes to the parks,  
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/parks/dress/


----------



## sanke

Oh, I was thinking of MNSSHP, and SWW, all the cool costumes! Darn.


----------



## yulilin3

sanke said:


> Oh, I was thinking of MNSSHP, and SWW, all the cool costumes! Darn.


you can always Disney Bound but can't wear full on costumes anymore. They do have special guidelines for MNSSHP for adults


----------



## limabeanmom2003

HatboxHaint said:


> STAGS??? lol, is that like a ChipnDales fireworks show over in the seedy part of Orlando?



I'm thinking of going stag to STAGS and saving some $$$!  DH and kids can find their own desserts!  Seriously, I wish they would add Nov dates!!


----------



## HatboxHaint

yulilin3 said:


> Good Morning !!



Those are the kinda fireworks you can't un-see... 


limabeanmom2003 said:


> I'm thinking of going stag to STAGS and saving some $$$!  DH and kids can find their own desserts!  Seriously, I wish they would add Nov dates!!



You may save $20-30, but you'll be left with a lifetime of regrets my friend....


----------



## jerseygal

yulilin3 said:


> For those that were thinking of getting the tray and cup holder from Food and Wine, they are back
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...international-food-wine-festival-merchandise/


 W purchased the tray last year and really came in handy, loved it. Packing it this year, came in so handy for food and drink!


----------



## sanke

An update on the costumes for Star Wars Dessert party, I chatted with Tate on the WDW site.  He said as long as your outfit meets the MNSSHP criteria, it would be fine for Hollywood Studios and the SWGS  My party will be excited!


----------



## yulilin3

sanke said:


> An update on the costumes for Star Wars Dessert party, I chatted with Tate on the WDW site.  He said as long as your outfit meets the MNSSHP criteria, it would be fine for Hollywood Studios and the SWGS  My party will be excited!


well since it is only specified that MNSSHP and MVMCP have separate guidelines I would think that the special rules only apply to those 2 events. If someone at Disney (through chat) told you it should be fine you can go ahead and try.


----------



## dismom57

On Sept 5, we saw a lot of Hot Topic Star Wars dresses and kids in costume, themed T-shirts etc.  FYI just filled in a survey for the party, rated the event and viewing area as excellent.  Did comment that more than one bartender is required and the indoor space was too small for the number of tickets sold.  In particular the access for ECV and WC guests was very difficult.  Luckily we were first in, and could access a spot.  I also suggested the Chewie stein could be retired, we did not pick ours up.  But the show was amazing.  It is on our must repeat list (the only other event on the list is Club Villain).


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

FBandA said:


> The Dessert party last night was amazing. If you are a Star Wars fan and you can afford the cost of the Party IMO you will not be disappointed. Thank you everyone for all the advice.
> View attachment 194032



I wonder if they will eventually cut these palm trees down.  The chinese theatre in LA does not have palm trees all over the front so its not an authenticity thing.  It didn't feel to me when I was there that they blocked the view as much as it looks like in this picture.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> I wonder if they will eventually cut these palm trees down.  The chinese theatre in LA does not have palm trees all over the front so its not an authenticity thing.  It didn't feel to me when I was there that they blocked the view as much as it looks like in this picture.


I feel that there's so much going on during the show that the trees hinder but don't ruin the view.  But I won't be angry if they cut them down


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

We saw the fireworks last night and loved the show. I am also SO glad we canceled the desert party! We walked through launch Bay during that time and My young kids would not have done well with the set up. And honestly with the heat I could not have eaten that much sugar. I barely finished my 1 Darth Vader cupcake at dinner from Back Lot Express. I had to share almost half of it with my daughter. It was not crowded at all in the main viewing area. The crowds were low all night. We were able to walk up 5 minutes before show time and find a spot just to the right of middle 2/3 of the way back in area in front of the walkway with tons of space around. We could have stood about anywhere. We loved the view since the side fireworks and the lit trees were right beside us so you felt surrounded by it all during the show. I felt bad for all the people that were staking spots an hour prior to the show since there was no need to. If this is how the crowds have been lately I can totally understand why Disney is cutting the show to not nightly. Thanks to everyone on this board for helping me plan to get all the Star Wars stuff in on our 1 HS day. 
Star tours was a walk on basically all day. Rode it 5 times at various time all no wait. Although bummed in 5 times we only saw 2 different shows. The others were exact repeats.
I would suggest to anyone wanting to trade with the Jawas not to wait till the end of the day. We did and both of them said they were out of stuff to trade. They interacted with us well, pretended to nicely take my son's R2 from him, and posed for pictures but sadly no trading.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> We saw the fireworks last night and loved the show. I am also SO glad we canceled the desert party! We walked through launch Bay during that time and My young kids would not have done well with the set up. And honestly with the heat I could not have eaten that much sugar. I barely finished my 1 Darth Vader cupcake at dinner from Back Lot Express. I had to share almost half of it with my daughter. It was not crowded at all in the main viewing area. The crowds were low all night. We were able to walk up 5 minutes before show time and find a spot just to the right of middle 2/3 of the way back in area in front of the walkway with tons of space around. We could have stood about anywhere. We loved the view since the side fireworks and the lit trees were right beside us so you felt surrounded by it all during the show. I felt bad for all the people that were staking spots an hour prior to the show since there was no need to. If this is how the crowds have been lately I can totally understand why Disney is cutting the show to not nightly. Thanks to everyone on this board for helping me plan to get all the Star Wars stuff in on our 1 HS day.
> Star tours was a walk on basically all day. Rode it 5 times at various time all no wait. Although bummed in 5 times we only saw 2 different shows. The others were exact repeats.
> I would suggest to anyone wanting to trade with the Jawas not to wait till the end of the day. We did and both of them said they were out of stuff to trade. They interacted with us well, pretended to nicely take my son's R2 from him, and posed for pictures but sadly no trading.


I'm so happy you had a great time. Crowds are at their lowest now so you came at a great time of year


----------



## Ariel on Land

I tried understanding the directions on the first page as to where to watch, but couldn't quite understand--- can anyone help me better get an idea where to watch the fireworks from?? We'll be there next week, so I'm hoping the crowds don't dramatically jump from this week!  Thanks!


----------



## laura428

flea1267 said:


> Random, question...we aren't going until next year, the week after Christmas - I know the crowds but just the last couple of days of the week of Christmas week then we'll be there the whole first week of January - anyway any word if they plan to keep the Star Wars fireworks going forward?



I'm in the same boat!  Looking at right after the New Year, and really hoping this is still going on then.  DD10 and I were there this Summer - saw the show (amazing) and went back to Launch Bay twice because it was just that cool.


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel on Land said:


> I tried understanding the directions on the first page as to where to watch, but couldn't quite understand--- can anyone help me better get an idea where to watch the fireworks from?? We'll be there next week, so I'm hoping the crowds don't dramatically jump from this week!  Thanks!


Basically anywhere in front of the two projection towers is ok. So center stage,  where you can see the Chinese theater and the two side screens


----------



## CheriePenguin

yulilin3 said:


> Saw this yesterday walking at Disney Springs. It's inside the Galactic Outpost store on the West Side


Thanks for posting this!  I'm excited to see new (and Star Wars) pressed pennies (and where to find them)!  Is it a pressed penny machine, or are they selling them in a case or something?  I thought the penny machines were generally 51 cents for a pressed penny.


----------



## areno79

This is probably a dumb question, but did they have the SW fireworks/dessert party last year in December?
I'm wondering if they'll do any special seasonal treats this December.


----------



## yulilin3

CheriePenguin said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I'm excited to see new (and Star Wars) pressed pennies (and where to find them)!  Is it a pressed penny machine, or are they selling them in a case or something?  I thought the penny machines were generally 51 cents for a pressed penny.


It's a pressed penny machine but you don't need coins to put in, works with a credit card


areno79 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but did they have the SW fireworks/dessert party last year in December?
> I'm wondering if they'll do any special seasonal treats this December.


Symphony in the Stars debuted at DHS December 18th, the dessert party started January 5th. I doubt they will do any seasonal treats during the SW party, the park does offer seasonal cupcakes and drinks


----------



## areno79

yulilin3 said:


> It's a pressed penny machine but you don't need coins to put in, works with a credit card
> 
> Symphony in the Stars debuted at DHS December 18th, the dessert party started January 5th. I doubt they will do any seasonal treats during the SW party, the park does offer seasonal cupcakes and drinks


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mgpan

yulilin3 said:


> It's a pressed penny machine but you don't need coins to put in, works with a credit card
> 
> Symphony in the Stars debuted at DHS December 18th, the dessert party started January 5th. I doubt they will do any seasonal treats during the SW party, the park does offer seasonal cupcakes and drinks



Pressed pennies are great inexpensive souvs!  Looking forward to adding these to the collection!


----------



## CheriePenguin

mgpan said:


> Pressed pennies are great inexpensive souvs!  Looking forward to adding these to the collection!


We love the pennies too, and they _are _inexpensive souvenirs, but looks like they've doubled the price on them ( from 51 cents up to $1 ) so not quite as inexpensive as they used to be.  I suppose the set of 8 for $5 isn't too bad - 62.5 cents each.  Still a must do if we can get to the West side of Disney Springs.


----------



## yulilin3

At Epcot right now for food and wine,  the plastic tray holder is $6.99


----------



## TraceyL

yulilin3 said:


> At Epcot right now for food and wine,  the plastic tray holder is $6.99


Think that might be a good investment fir me


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> At Epcot right now for food and wine,  the plastic tray holder is $6.99


Do they sell them at the kiosks?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Do they sell them at the kiosks?


I don't see them at the kiosks


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> At Epcot right now for food and wine,  the plastic tray holder is $6.99


Do they hold regular shaped cups or wine-style with a stem?


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Do they hold regular shaped cups or wine-style with a stem?


I would have to check,  I think both,  the wine glass would just go through but then it would stop,  nor sure if I'm explaining it right?


----------



## YodasMom

yulilin3 said:


> At Epcot right now for food and wine,  the plastic tray holder is $6.99



I just checked mine from last year....It was $5.95 in 2015 (mine still has the price tag on)!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

YodasMom said:


> I just checked mine from last year....It was $5.95 in 2015 (mine still has the price tag on)!


I think it's worth the price at $6.99 though. Useful while there plus a nice souvenir.


----------



## disneygrandma

The plastic tray holder.......I saw this mentioned before, but I don't remember seeing a picture of it.  Would someone please post a picture?  Also, where are they sold at?

Thanks so much!


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> The plastic tray holder.......I saw this mentioned before, but I don't remember seeing a picture of it.  Would someone please post a picture?  Also, where are they sold at?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Not at home but if you Google food and wine  plate holder you'll see it.  I think it's only sold at epcot for the festival.  There are other ones,  same purpose you can find at Amazon
With that I think the plastic tray discussion should come to an end or else we might get shut down,  unless it's star wars plastic tray


----------



## disneygrandma

Ok thanks.  I'd like a Star Wars tray!!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

yulilin3 said:


> Not at home but if you Google food and wine  plate holder you'll see it.  I think it's only sold at epcot for the festival.  There are other ones,  same purpose you can find at Amazon
> With that I think the plastic tray discussion should come to an end or else we might get shut down,  unless it's star wars plastic tray



Star Wars plastic tray instead of stein maybe? Lol. Sign me up!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneygrandma said:


> The plastic tray holder.......I saw this mentioned before, but I don't remember seeing a picture of it.  Would someone please post a picture?  Also, where are they sold at?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Here's the Food and Wine one from a couple of years ago, I think...

I would have loved a Star Wars one, though!  



Just found the pic with this year's merchandise... you can see it in the bottom left of this photo...


----------



## jlundeen

Last post about the plate/beverage tray...I just ordered these on Amazon, and they have all sorts of different types,  Too keep this about the Star Wars theme, we do plan to bring these along to use at the Star Wars dessert party...if we ever can get times available for our trip!  Will certainly be easier to balance food and drinks, and can bring along to the viewing!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016ETH6JI/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

EDITED TO ADD:  The other colors are available with PRIME but we wanted purple and have time before our trip...


----------



## nogreenworld

been away from the thread a bit, and have missed about 40 pages.  

can someone tell me when disney released the dates for october's SWDP?  we are going in november, so I know i'm going to have to start lurking hard and checking a lot (and hope they continue it).

thanks,
mick


----------



## Pawpsicle

nogreenworld said:


> been away from the thread a bit, and have missed about 40 pages.
> 
> can someone tell me when disney released the dates for october's SWDP?  we are going in november, so I know i'm going to have to start lurking hard and checking a lot (and hope they continue it).
> 
> thanks,
> mick


Oct 2-31 appeared on the schedule Sat, Sept 3rd and were bookable around 1030am on Sunday, Sept 4th.


----------



## nogreenworld

Pawpsicle said:


> Oct 2-31 appeared on the schedule Sat, Sept 3rd and were bookable around 1030am on Sunday, Sept 4th.



thanks!  it'd be really nice if they did it before october 1.  trying to make plans for park days during thanksgiving week.


----------



## simnia

We will be coming from Epcot to see the Galactic Spectacular (Wed, 10/26).  Is there a marked route from Epcot to walk to DHS or do we just hop on a boat at Intl Gateway? And would giving ourselves one hour to get from EP to DHS for a good viewing spot feasible?  Thanks!


----------



## Cynister

simnia said:


> We will be coming from Epcot to see the Galactic Spectacular (Wed, 10/26).  Is there a marked route from Epcot to walk to DHS or do we just hop on a boat at Intl Gateway? And would giving ourselves one hour to get from EP to DHS for a good viewing spot feasible?  Thanks!


Yes, very nice walk. We prefer it over the boat.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Yes, very nice walk. We prefer it over the boat.


We like the walk too, as long as it's not crazy hot  (like right now) we usually cut through the boardwalk pool and make the walk in about 15 minutes


----------



## toonaspie

Whew!  I thought I had missed out on buying tickets for the dessert party but the Dec dates havent shown up yet. 

My friend who is coming with me in Dec is a huge Star Wars (and sugar) junkie.  So this will be a must.  Neither of us will be fans of the table and seat situation but it will be better than having to find our ways through massive crowds to find a decent place for the fireworks when other people can direct that for us.  

I'm hoping that it's on one particular date based on how my trip is being planned out.  They wouldn't have these shows conflict with MVMCP nights, would they?


----------



## GaryDis

simnia said:


> We will be coming from Epcot to see the Galactic Spectacular (Wed, 10/26).  Is there a marked route from Epcot to walk to DHS or do we just hop on a boat at Intl Gateway? And would giving ourselves one hour to get from EP to DHS for a good viewing spot feasible?  Thanks!


You can see the route, and many other things, in the new "maps by Robo" sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Posted on the News & Rumors board: 



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Someone new coming to Launch Bay?
> 
> https://twitter.com/dcharacternews/status/776216549627572224



Who could it be??


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Posted on the News & Rumors board:
> 
> 
> 
> Who could it be??


Interesting. . .


----------



## Meeko5

Iowamomof4 said:


> Posted on the News & Rumors board:
> 
> 
> 
> Who could it be??



please oh please oh please be Rey. That would be so awesome!


----------



## MonaMN

Meeko5 said:


> please oh please oh please be Rey. That would be so awesome!


DD would be so excited!


----------



## rteetz

Meeko5 said:


> please oh please oh please be Rey. That would be so awesome!


That or possibly someone from Rogue One?


----------



## Meeko5

rteetz said:


> That or possibly someone from Rogue One?



that seems like a good possibility too. 

I'd also love a droid to go with the wookie and the jedi - can you imagine how long the lines would be for a R2D2 or BB8 M&G?!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Meaning no disrespect, but it would be nice if WDW could have SW heroes that are both men and women.
Having Rey to me is the same as having the princesses in the other parks.  Can't we have something besides SW villains for the boys?



Meeko5 said:


> please oh please oh please be Rey. That would be so awesome!





rteetz said:


> That or possibly someone from Rogue One?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

5DisneyNuts said:


> Meaning no disrespect, but it would be nice if WDW could have SW heroes that are both men and women.
> Having Rey to me is the same as having the princesses in the other parks.  *Can't we have something besides SW villains for the boys?*


Chewbacca?


----------



## Meeko5

5DisneyNuts said:


> Meaning no disrespect, but it would be nice if WDW could have SW heroes that are both men and women.
> Having Rey to me is the same as having the princesses in the other parks.  Can't we have something besides SW villains for the boys?



Except Rey isn't a princess - she's a BA Jedi and awesome role model. And my 7yo son loves her, so I'd say she's an appropriate meet for everyone.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

You're right! I also think that having a male "hero" represented would be good.. 

Not looking to have a discussion about this on this thread since it is an informational place and don't want to disrupt that.



Meeko5 said:


> Except Rey isn't a princess - she's a BA Jedi and awesome role model. And my 7yo son loves her, so I'd say she's an appropriate meet for everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

We need them all.  We need Rey and a Leia and Padme and Han Solo and Lando and R2D2 and BB8 and. ....is that too much to ask?


----------



## pmaurer74

Iowamomof4 said:


> Posted on the News & Rumors board:
> 
> 
> 
> Who could it be??


my girls would love a droid m&g, Rey or Captain Phasma.


----------



## famsen

Does the dessert party still take place if there is severe weather and the fireworks show gets cancelled?
I already purchased tickets for next week and getting concerned after the tropical weather that hit earlier this week.


----------



## toonaspie

5DisneyNuts said:


> Meaning no disrespect, but it would be nice if WDW could have SW heroes that are both men and women.
> Having Rey to me is the same as having the princesses in the other parks.  Can't we have something besides SW villains for the boys?



I dont think it's a matter of gender bias.  I think it has to do with hesitancy to have face characters based on live action films.  They can use Vader and Kylo Ren as long as theyre masked.  To me it would seem awkward to have face characters from live action media being played by people clearly not the actor/actress from their film.  I know exceptions are occasionally made like with Jack Sparrow.  I guess it's a matter of opinion whether this could work or not.


----------



## CandyCane31

Has anyone paid for the dessert party with a Disney GiftCard?


----------



## Cluelyss

famsen said:


> Does the dessert party still take place if there is severe weather and the fireworks show gets cancelled?
> I already purchased tickets for next week and getting concerned after the tropical weather that hit earlier this week.


It does, as the party takes place indoors. It takes a lot for them to cancel the fireworks - more often than not its just postponed.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

CandyCane31 said:


> Has anyone paid for the dessert party with a Disney GiftCard?



If you call in to dining you can pay for it over the phone with a Disney gift card or DVA.


----------



## yulilin3

toonaspie said:


> I dont think it's a matter of gender bias.  I think it has to do with hesitancy to have face characters based on live action films.  They can use Vader and Kylo Ren as long as theyre masked.  To me it would seem awkward to have face characters from live action media being played by people clearly not the actor/actress from their film.  I know exceptions are occasionally made like with Jack Sparrow.  I guess it's a matter of opinion whether this could work or not.


Face characters from live action movies are very tricky.  But we had some of them during star wars weekends. 
Luke,  Leia, Mace Windu
I'm not counting Queen Amidala, Ahsoka Tano, Zam Wessel, Aurra Sing,Shaak Tii,Darth Maul cause the face was converted with heavy makeup and other things
I think it would be very easy for them to have a Captain Phasma meet since they already have the costume and cm to play her
An R2D2 and BB8 meet would also be fairly simply.  Now if you add C3PO that would be a bit trickier


----------



## yulilin3

Meet and greets and both daytime shows schedules are out until October 8th. Same times


----------



## ktlm

So  Fantasmic starts 30 minutes after the Star Wars fireworks.  If I do the SW dessert package and if I had a dining pass from the Fantasmic dining package do you think there is any possible way to make it into Fantasmic from the dessert area in time- even if it is in the back?  We wanted to eat lunch at that restaurant anyway, so it is no big deal if we didn't make it to use our pass, but if it is a total impossibility I would rather do a regular ADR or give our pass away before we go to the dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

ktlm said:


> So  Fantasmic starts 30 minutes after the Star Wars fireworks.  If I do the SW dessert package and if I had a dining pass from the Fantasmic dining package do you think there is any possible way to make it into Fantasmic from the dessert area in time- even if it is in the back?  We wanted to eat lunch at that restaurant anyway, so it is no big deal if we didn't make it to use our pass, but if it is a total impossibility I would rather do a regular ADR or give our pass away before we go to the dessert party.


SWaGS lasts 12 minutes so you will have 18 minutes to make it to F! I have never done the package but have heard they open the reserved seating to general public before the show starts. You can try, they do have a standing room only section.


----------



## megster1123

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS lasts 12 minutes so you will have 18 minutes to make it to F! I have never done the package but have heard they open the reserved seating to general public before the show starts. You can try, they do have a standing room only section.



This never occurred to me that this would be an option.  On a "typical" night would it even be feasible to make it?


----------



## yulilin3

megster1123 said:


> This never occurred to me that this would be an option.  On a "typical" night would it even be feasible to make it?


I would say unlikely just because F! is so popular and it's a long walk, but you ca try it


----------



## megster1123

yulilin3 said:


> I would say unlikely just because F! is so popular and it's a long walk, but you ca try it



That's what I was thinking, it seemed like it would be a mad rush of people trying to get to the few seats in a very short amount of time.  In other words, not a fun experience.


----------



## yulilin3

megster1123 said:


> That's what I was thinking, it seemed like it would be a mad rush of people trying to get to the few seats in a very short amount of time.  In other words, not a fun experience.


Exactly.


----------



## disneymath

I'm not a big SW fan (haven't even watched the movies other than original trilogy when I was young), but I could actually get excited about meets with R2D2, BB8, and C3P0. Yoda would also be cool in my book.


----------



## Lisa F

Meeko5 said:


> Just wanted to update that I got a call back after emailing Disney about changes to schedule under 60 days out for people, little notice for ending of MSEP, changes to fireworks schedule a month out, etc.
> 
> The CM was nice enough but spent more time talking about how amazing the show is, how she is able to leave work to go catch nighttime entertainment, how she stumbled on the frozen fireworks one night. Literally just kept going on about it. Oh and how it's really not necessary to make ADRs at 180 days, if you're willing to "go with the flow". I just said well for those of us who DONT live in FL and can't "just go catch" shows whenever, or who are traveling with young kids, or don't like to "Wing it" at Disney that's not really feasible. She said of course I understand that, and I'll take this information into our meeting. We take guest comments very seriously and want to make it magical for everyone.
> 
> Mmmkay. Thanks for a whole lot of nothing but trying to making me feel silly for ever being frustrated


my call about MSEP was even more dismal. She was clearly stumbling over a script and she told me "let me tell you about all of the wonderful NEW things at the magic kingdom" and then listed one thing - Elena of Avalor.  Great, my son who won't go to a meal because it has princesses will be thrilled that the MSEP was replaced by a princess neither of us have ever heard of. I almost wrote another email about the abysmal customer response but then I decided it wasn't worth my time.


----------



## Lisa F

toonaspie said:


> I dont think it's a matter of gender bias.  I think it has to do with hesitancy to have face characters based on live action films.  They can use Vader and Kylo Ren as long as theyre masked.  To me it would seem awkward to have face characters from live action media being played by people clearly not the actor/actress from their film.  I know exceptions are occasionally made like with Jack Sparrow.  I guess it's a matter of opinion whether this could work or not.


I agree with you. and jack is so heavily costumed and wears so much makeup it seems to work, I think the ones they have look GREAT.  But let's face it, if it's not Harrison Ford, it ain't Han Solo.


----------



## Andyman33

yulilin3 said:


> Face characters from live action movies are very tricky.  But we had some of them during star wars weekends.
> Luke,  Leia, Mace Windu
> I'm not counting Queen Amidala, Ahsoka Tano, Zam Wessel, Aurra Sing,Shaak Tii,Darth Maul cause the face was converted with heavy makeup and other things
> I think it would be very easy for them to have a Captain Phasma meet since they already have the costume and cm to play her
> An R2D2 and BB8 meet would also be fairly simply.  Now if you add C3PO that would be a bit trickier



However could have Rey in her costume with mask and scarf and goggles....


----------



## yulilin3

Andyman33 said:


> However could have Rey in her costume with mask and scarf and goggles....


yeah, it would be fairly easy. Even without the mask. Most people, including kids, don't seem to mind if it's not the actress/actor. Rey is an amazing character, very well rounded, it would be amazing, I'm sure her line would be longer than any other meet and greet at WDW right now


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> An R2D2 and BB8 meet would also be fairly simply


R2D2, perhaps. But have you seen how much puppetry was involved in filming BB8?  Unlike R2D2, it wasn't done with an actor inside a suit. C3PO would be easier.


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> R2D2, perhaps. But have you seen how much puppetry was involved in filming BB8?  Unlike R2D2, it wasn't done with an actor inside a suit. C3PO would be easier.


I disagree, they could have a simple BB8 controlled by remote, just have him propped[ up and only his head moving, like they do with R2D2. C3PO requires someone wearing the suit plus  talking. When they did SWW they had the official C3PO actor doing it, the one doing the daily shows know doesn't have to talk and engage wiith guests since it's a recording
They had BB8, real size at the SW race earlier this year to meet and greet, that one had sounds and lights but his head didn't move, still a lot of people excited to meet him, so they do have him available


----------



## GaryDis

I guess if people will accept a BB8 that doesn't move like the one in the movie, that will work. 

DH bought the home robot version from Sphero when they first came out, and returned it, replacing it with a regular Sphero.  The BB8 moved ok, but it didn't have the same remote programmability of the regular Sphero.  It was also really tiny. A life size version of that would be expensive and difficult to keep running at the sort of frequency Disney needs for a regular M&G.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Just a short recap of out trip to HS on Sept 13th..  We signed up for Jedi training right at park opening.  I am not sure if it was due to the forecast or person in charge that morning but they gave everyone paperfast passes at sign up.  Several trainings including ours were rained out but in addition to the paper fastpass they did give us a special meet and great with Vader.  We were all soaking wet just from the walk over the training sign in to Star tours where they did the M&G.  We brought several items to trade with the Jawas and my kids were really looking forward to the interaction after putting in a lot of thought on items to trade.  We were told they would not be trading that day.  I asked a few other CMs and apparently there is only one Jawas that will still trade and he was off the day we were there.  It is very sad to hear and my kids were sad.  We had awesome meet and greats with Chewie and Kylo.  My husband and I dressed in Han and Leia shirts and my kids were dressed as Leia, Vader, a storm trooper and R2D2. Both characters reacted to our shirt characters and it was a lot of fun.  Chewie just loved my Leia daughter and it was really sweet.  We were signed up for the dessert party and by midday would have cancelled if that had been an option.  We went and the total guests was 74 for the night.  Very uncrowded.  We ate and enjoyed the time.  We were just waiting to see if the show would be cancelled.  Lots of lighting.  At 8:30 they called for the storm trooper march and we went out.  They storm troopers stopped and did not go outside, just a CM took us to the viewing spot.  About 30 of us made it there with our stiens.  The rain started again and the show was postponed so we left soaked. They did eventually put on the show about 10 pm but were were home and in bed by then.  On the 14th I caught the show from our resort and am sad we missed it.  We don't have hoppers so we will not have another chance to catch it this trip unless I add a day and go on our last night we have planned as a rest/resort day....and I am considering it!


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> I guess if people will accept a BB8 that doesn't move like the one in the movie, that will work.
> 
> DH bought the home robot version from Sphero when they first came out, and returned it, replacing it with a regular Sphero.  The BB8 moved ok, but it didn't have the same remote programmability of the regular Sphero.  It was also really tiny. A life size version of that would be expensive and difficult to keep running at the sort of frequency Disney needs for a regular M&G.


This is the one they had for the race (don't mind  my goofy, excited smile) he didn't move but had lights and his noises, If they can have a similar one where his head moved so that the person controlling him would just need to swivel his head and make noises when people talked to him, that would be cool. BB8 next to R2D2 would be super awesome


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just a short recap of out trip to HS on Sept 13th..  We signed up for Jedi training right at park opening.  I am not sure if it was due to the forecast or person in charge that morning but they gave everyone paperfast passes at sign up.  Several trainings including ours were rained out but in addition to the paper fastpass they did give us a special meet and great with Vader.  We were all soaking wet just from the walk over the training sign in to Star tours where they did the M&G.  We brought several items to trade with the Jawas and my kids were really looking forward to the interaction after putting in a lot of thought on items to trade.  We were told they would not be trading that day.  I asked a few other CMs and apparently there is only one Jawas that will still trade and he was off the day we were there.  It is very sad to hear and my kids were sad.  We had awesome meet and greats with Chewie and Kylo.  My husband and I dressed in Han and Leia shirts and my kids were dressed as Leia, Vader, a storm trooper and R2D2. Both characters reacted to our shirt characters and it was a lot of fun.  Chewie just loved my Leia daughter and it was really sweet.  We were signed up for the dessert party and by midday would have cancelled if that had been an option.  We went and the total guests was 74 for the night.  Very uncrowded.  We ate and enjoyed the time.  We were just waiting to see if the show would be cancelled.  Lots of lighting.  At 8:30 they called for the storm trooper march and we went out.  They storm troopers stopped and did not go outside, just a CM took us to the viewing spot.  About 30 of us made it there with our stiens.  The rain started again and the show was postponed so we left soaked. They did eventually put on the show about 10 pm but were were home and in bed by then.  On the 14th I caught the show from our resort and am sad we missed it.  We don't have hoppers so we will not have another chance to catch it this trip unless I add a day and go on our last night we have planned as a rest/resort day....and I am considering it!


that's too bad about the weather. I hope that you still had a good day at DHS, despite the rain


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not sure what Disney does with these but I don't understand why they don't have them out for everyone to enjoy all the time. This had no movement at all but makes for an awesome photo


----------



## beesly

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just a short recap of out trip to HS on Sept 13th..  We signed up for Jedi training right at park opening.  I am not sure if it was due to the forecast or person in charge that morning but they gave everyone paperfast passes at sign up.  Several trainings including ours were rained out but in addition to the paper fastpass they did give us a special meet and great with Vader.  We were all soaking wet just from the walk over the training sign in to Star tours where they did the M&G.  We brought several items to trade with the Jawas and my kids were really looking forward to the interaction after putting in a lot of thought on items to trade.  We were told they would not be trading that day.  I asked a few other CMs and apparently there is only one Jawas that will still trade and he was off the day we were there.  It is very sad to hear and my kids were sad.  We had awesome meet and greats with Chewie and Kylo.  My husband and I dressed in Han and Leia shirts and my kids were dressed as Leia, Vader, a storm trooper and R2D2. Both characters reacted to our shirt characters and it was a lot of fun.  Chewie just loved my Leia daughter and it was really sweet.  We were signed up for the dessert party and by midday would have cancelled if that had been an option.  We went and the total guests was 74 for the night.  Very uncrowded.  We ate and enjoyed the time.  We were just waiting to see if the show would be cancelled.  Lots of lighting.  At 8:30 they called for the storm trooper march and we went out.  They storm troopers stopped and did not go outside, just a CM took us to the viewing spot.  About 30 of us made it there with our stiens.  The rain started again and the show was postponed so we left soaked. They did eventually put on the show about 10 pm but were were home and in bed by then.  On the 14th I caught the show from our resort and am sad we missed it.  We don't have hoppers so we will not have another chance to catch it this trip unless I add a day and go on our last night we have planned as a rest/resort day....and I am considering it!



Sorry you missed so many SW experiences! Glad you had some good M&Gs, though!


----------



## CheriePenguin

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just a short recap of out trip to HS on Sept 13th... We brought several items to trade with the Jawas and my kids were really looking forward to the interaction after putting in a lot of thought on items to trade.  We were told they would not be trading that day.  I asked a few other CMs and apparently there is only one Jawas that will still trade and he was off the day we were there.  It is very sad to hear and my kids were sad.


I am so disappointed to hear this!    We were very much looking forward to trading with the Jawas.


----------



## yulilin3

CheriePenguin said:


> I am so disappointed to hear this!    We were very much looking forward to trading with the Jawas.


this was just an off day, it doesn't happen often. The friend of the trading Jawa could've been sick or had an emergency


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> (don't mind my goofy, excited smile)


It's a great smile and a great pic.


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> It's a great smile and a great pic.


thanks, I'm the character freak in the family, and if it's a Sw character, even better


----------



## babyruth

I love reading this thread. It reminds me how much my son loves Star Wars and the trials and tribulations of our last trip when he didn't get picked for Jedi Training. 
(you know back when you had to bring signs and jump up and down and beg them to pick you) So now I'm reading about all these new things at DHS and getting excited. I think I'm going to put my 2 year old in DSs little Jedi outfit with the clip in padawan braid. She's going to look adorable as a young Jedi! Am I understanding correctly that we won't know until about 45 days out what time the fireworks would be and if the dessert party will be offered?


----------



## yulilin3

babyruth said:


> I love reading this thread. It reminds me how much my son loves Star Wars and the trials and tribulations of our last trip when he didn't get picked for Jedi Training.
> (you know back when you had to bring signs and jump up and down and beg them to pick you) So now I'm reading about all these new things at DHS and getting excited. I think I'm going to put my 2 year old in DSs little Jedi outfit with the clip in padawan braid. She's going to look adorable as a young Jedi! Am I understanding correctly that we won't know until about 45 days out what time the fireworks would be and if the dessert party will be offered?


awww the "good old days" of JT I have a video of my son (he's 20 years old now) jumping up and down screaming "me,me,me"
As for schedule no one knows when they are coming out, we've had 45 days in advance, 30 days in advance a couple of weeks in advance...but as soon as they update them it is posted here and updated on the first page of this thread


----------



## Regan117

So if we are doing the dessert party and the fireworks are at 8:15 and we have an 8:25 dinner ADR at Hollywood and Vine, how late do you think we will be? Late enough that they wouldn't let us eat? I haven't seen these fireworks yet so I have no idea how long it'll take to get through the crowd to the restaurant. I already know we would be late, but just wondering how bad it will be...


----------



## megster1123

Regan117 said:


> So if we are doing the dessert party and the fireworks are at 8:15 and we have an 8:25 dinner ADR at Hollywood and Vine, how late do you think we will be? Late enough that they wouldn't let us eat? I haven't seen these fireworks yet so I have no idea how long it'll take to get through the crowd to the restaurant. I already know we would be late, but just wondering how bad it will be...



I've heard the fireworks are 12 minutes. So you'll already be late before they're even done. From there it's just navigate the masses and get to H&V. But even if it's 15 minutes after the fireworks that's pushing half an hour late for your ADR and they may not seat you.


----------



## dismom57

Regan117 said:


> So if we are doing the dessert party and the fireworks are at 8:15 and we have an 8:25 dinner ADR at Hollywood and Vine, how late do you think we will be? Late enough that they wouldn't let us eat? I haven't seen these fireworks yet so I have no idea how long it'll take to get through the crowd to the restaurant. I already know we would be late, but just wondering how bad it will be...


There is a lot of food, both savory and desserts, frozen nutella, various drinks etc.  I cannot imaging going straight to a buffet dinner, I would do only one (and of course dessert party would win).


----------



## Regan117

megster1123 said:


> I've heard the fireworks are 12 minutes. So you'll already be late before they're even done. From there it's just navigate the masses and get to H&V. But even if it's 15 minutes after the fireworks that's pushing half an hour late for your ADR and they may not seat you.



I definitely agree. I already knew that it would be 8:27 before the fireworks even ended. Was just wondering how long it could potentially wade through the masses. Probably gonna cancel the dessert party - kids really want to do the Halloween dine, and hubby and I have the dessert party reserved for the two of us later in the week as a backup. Thank you!!!


----------



## Regan117

dismom57 said:


> There is a lot of food, both savory and desserts, frozen nutella, various drinks etc.  I cannot imaging going straight to a buffet dinner, I would do only one (and of course dessert party would win).



We don't eat much at the dessert parties. Really we only do them for the fireworks viewing area. It's never a replacement for a meal for us


----------



## yulilin3

@Regan117  the fireworks are 12 minutes long,  from the dessert party area head toward Min and Bill (the boat) is less than 3 minutes to H&V


----------



## Regan117

yulilin3 said:


> @Regan117  the fireworks are 12 minutes long,  from the dessert party area head toward Min and Bill (the boat) is less than 3 minutes to H&V



Thank you! I'm going to try to make it work...half of my kids want to do the Halloween dine and the others want to do the SW show. If they don't seat us, I guess oh well lol. We will have to get food back at the hotel then. I'm also considering splitting up.


----------



## yulilin3

Regan117 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to try to make it work...half of my kids want to do the Halloween dine and the others want to do the SW show. If they don't seat us, I guess oh well lol. We will have to get food back at the hotel then. I'm also considering splitting up.


I think you'll be fine


----------



## jlundeen

Regan117 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to try to make it work...half of my kids want to do the Halloween dine and the others want to do the SW show. If they don't seat us, I guess oh well lol. We will have to get food back at the hotel then. I'm also considering splitting up.


Yes, maybe if the ones that really want to the H&V leave the fireworks a bit early with an adult, while they may not seat them until the rest show up, at least maybe they would check them in.


----------



## CandyCane31

Boo...just called Disney Dining to book for 9/22 party, CM said there was no availability for 3 adults/1 kid.   I guess I sat on the fence too long!


----------



## Regan117

jlundeen said:


> Yes, maybe if the ones that really want to the H&V leave the fireworks a bit early with an adult, while they may not seat them until the rest show up, at least maybe they would check them in.



I was thinking that. My husband and I will be in HS again on Saturday and can see the fireworks then. So I may leave with my daughter and head to the restaurant a bit before the fireworks are over just to be there.


----------



## beesly

CandyCane31 said:


> Boo...just called Disney Dining to book for 9/22 party, CM said there was no availability for 3 adults/1 kid.   I guess I sat on the fence too long!



Keep checking! There's a 1-day cancellation policy so there could be some openings next week.


----------



## CandyCane31

CandyCane31 said:


> Boo...just called Disney Dining to book for 9/22 party, CM said there was no availability for 3 adults/1 kid.   I guess I sat on the fence too long!


Ha, I got Tuesday instead. So I'll switch up my days! Nothing like last minute!!


----------



## Regan117

CandyCane31 said:


> Ha, I got Tuesday instead. So I'll switch up my days! Nothing like last minute!!



See you Tuesday!!!


----------



## 401Disney

Are strollers allowed in the launch bay for the dessert party?  
I feel like of silly for not looking into this before I booked the party for my wife my son and I.  
We will be at the party on 10/5!


----------



## yulilin3

401Disney said:


> Are strollers allowed in the launch bay for the dessert party?
> I feel like of silly for not looking into this before I booked the party for my wife my son and I.
> We will be at the party on 10/5!


Unfortunately no


----------



## yulilin3

At MNSSHP and so many people,  young and old in SW costumes,  especially Rey. So cool


----------



## Regan117

yulilin3 said:


> I think you'll be fine



Crisis somewhat averted! IPO added a note to the Hollywood & Vine ADR about us attending the SW dessert party letting them know we can be seated late. I'm still gonna hustle, but that at least gives me some peace of mine. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cluelyss

401Disney said:


> Are strollers allowed in the launch bay for the dessert party?
> I feel like of silly for not looking into this before I booked the party for my wife my son and I.
> We will be at the party on 10/5!


Piggy-back question....can we have them in the viewing area? Couldn't remember.....


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Piggy-back question....can we have them in the viewing area? Couldn't remember.....


I've seen strollers in there but haven't checked if they have the tag that designates them as disability


----------



## WDWRook

Just back. Party was very nice though we could have used more time for it. Kids had a long and fun experience wth the jawas. Treats were all good, and the setup,was great. Adult drinks were meh, and there was a long line for them. Fireworks show and location was great, very well organized. Our kids went up front and there was a CM who stayed with them and would not allow them to leave until a parent checked them out.   Definitely fun to do once. not sure we will do it next time.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

FWIW, Just re-watched the Force Awakening and take back what I said.  A character meet with Rey would be awesome for boys or girls.


----------



## yulilin3

5DisneyNuts said:


> FWIW, Just re-watched the Force Awakening and take back what I said.  A character meet with Rey would be awesome for boys or girls.


Rey is an awesome character,  strong,  independent, brave and loyal


----------



## Kudmani

Cluelyss said:


> Piggy-back question....can we have them in the viewing area? Couldn't remember.....



We kept our daughter in her stroller when we were there in August.


----------



## Meeko5

Someone on the lines (touring plans) chat report that trading with Jawas was stopped due to "issues" - they said they still came out and wandered but no trades were allowed. I hope this was a short term issue and not going to be the new rule. I was so looking forward to this with my boys...

Hoping someone is going soon and can report back!


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> Someone on the lines (touring plans) chat report that trading with Jawas was stopped due to "issues" - they said they still came out and wandered but no trades were allowed. I hope this was a short term issue and not going to be the new rule. I was so looking forward to this with my boys...
> 
> Hoping someone is going soon and can report back!


My daughter ia going to DHS today with her dad,  I'll ask her if she can check and ask cm to see if they are still doing it regularly


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter ia going to DHS today with her dad,  I'll ask her if she can check and ask cm to see if they are still doing it regularly



 you're the best!


----------



## yulilin3

First week of November is updated for SWaGS. It looks like the trend continues
November 2, 4, 5 at 8pm
Dessert party for the first week of November not uupdated yet


----------



## afan

yulilin3 said:


> First week of November is updated for SWaGS. It looks like the trend continues
> November 2, 4, 5 at 8pm
> Dessert party for the first week of November not uupdated yet



So close, I need the 9th.  But glad to see us switching our days so we would be there the evening of the 9th should work out.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I haven't seen any specific audition notices suggesting trying for a Rey-type. I think that casting might be a challenge because of the accent.


----------



## yulilin3

yeah I haven't seen any audition calls either. The accent wouldn't be that much of a problem, there's plenty of British people working at Disney, they could also be really good actresses. But I doubt it will be Rey.


----------



## WDWRook

Meeko5 said:


> Someone on the lines (touring plans) chat report that trading with Jawas was stopped due to "issues" - they said they still came out and wandered but no trades were allowed. I hope this was a short term issue and not going to be the new rule. I was so looking forward to this with my boys...
> 
> Hoping someone is going soon and can report back!


 
We were there on Thursday night and the Jawas were not trading.  We actually forgot to bring items to trade, but my daughter tried a little hair ribbon thing and we found out.  But, it seems the Jawas were more active and more involved in their encounters than when we saw them in the spring.


----------



## MommaBerd

Count me among those disappointed if the Jawas have stopped trading. I have been looking through dollar stores and clearance bins for little trinkets to trade. I haven't bought but a couple of items, but I was looking forward to introducing that experience to my boys who are borderline Star Wars fans.


----------



## jlundeen

MommaBerd said:


> Count me among those disappointed if the Jawas have stopped trading. I have been looking through dollar stores and clearance bins for little trinkets to trade. I haven't bought but a couple of items, but I was looking forward to introducing that experience to my boys who are borderline Star Wars fans.


Has it been confirmed that they have stopped permanently?  Any reasons given as to why?  Seems the change is rather abrupt...was there an incident?


----------



## MommaBerd

Nothing definitive and no information as to why - just reports of other DISers. I imagine we'll just have to wait and see if it's truly over.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I think I won't be too sad if they've stopped. It sounded like it was kind of hard to figure out which trinkets would work and which ones wouldn't. It'll be easier for us if we don't have to worry about finding and bringing just the right things. I feel bad for the kids who were turned away though.


----------



## yulilin3

My DD15 is at DHS and she's going to ask, I'll post back with whatever answer she is given.


----------



## MommaBerd

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think I won't be too sad if they've stopped. It sounded like it was kind of hard to figure out which trinkets would work and which ones wouldn't. It'll be easier for us if we don't have to worry about finding and bringing just the right things. I feel bad for the kids who were turned away though.



I think that's part of the fun of it! (And why I'm bringing multiple items.)


----------



## yulilin3

This is me completely speculating, but if they have done away with trading all together it might have been because people started complaining about the Jawas not accepting their items. If you notice Jawas are no where listed on the map, on the site or in the times guide. It's supposed to be a fun surprise for SW fans when they go to Launch Bay, the trading is part of their character, they look for stuff, they barter and trade. As such they don't take just anything, so they are being true to character. Same as Kylo Ren won't hug, high five, or show any affection.
I understand people ad kids in particular might be dispapointed by this but that's when you can explain what the character is doing, they are being true to the movies.
I think it would be wise to find trinkets, bring them, but don't hype the experience up, or explain that a trade may not happen


----------



## MommaBerd

I was thinking this very same thing...


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> This is me completely speculating, but if they have done away with trading all together it might have been because people started complaining about the Jawas not accepting their items. If you notice Jawas are no where listed on the map, on the site or in the times guide. It's supposed to be a fun surprise for SW fans when they go to Launch Bay, the trading is part of their character, they look for stuff, they barter and trade. As such they don't take just anything, so they are being true to character. Same as Kylo Ren won't hug, high five, or show any affection.
> I understand people ad kids in particular might be dispapointed by this but that's when you can explain what the character is doing, they are being true to the movies.
> I think it would be wise to find trinkets, bring them, but don't hype the experience up, or explain that a trade may not happen



Which would be SUCH a bummer - and I can see how non SW fans might be put off by it or confused. but ugh. I really hope they don't do away with it!


----------



## Loopster

Yes, trading with the Jawas was fun, but I actually enjoyed just watching them "play" with random things that guests had. One went up to a woman on an ECV and was so intrigued with it. The Jawa kept moving the controls and freaking out when the ECV moved. Another took a pair of sunglasses off someone's head and inspected them and did funny things with them. I could have watched them much longer than we did...they were really entertaining! So don't fret if the trading goes away...they are still worth a visit!


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> This is the one they had for the race (don't mind  my goofy, excited smile) he didn't move but had lights and his noises, If they can have a similar one where his head moved so that the person controlling him would just need to swivel his head and make noises when people talked to him, that would be cool. BB8 next to R2D2 would be super awesome



you look so happy! and you are on the ground!!  nicely done.


----------



## yulilin3

Got word back from my daughter who asked the CM that were with the Jawas. She said "The Jawas shipment of droid parts went astray and we don't know when they will return to us" so my daughter asked, do you kknow when they will have their droid parts back and the CM said. Not for the forseeable future


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure what Disney does with these but I don't understand why they don't have them out for everyone to enjoy all the time. This had no movement at all but makes for an awesome photo



this is an awesome pic!!!!  they should have him out for sure.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> Got word back from my daughter who asked the CM that were with the Jawas. She said "The Jawas shipment of droid parts went astray and we don't know when they will return to us" so my daughter asked, do you kknow when they will have their droid parts back and the CM said. Not for the forseeable future


Bummer...


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> Got word back from my daughter who asked the CM that were with the Jawas. She said "The Jawas shipment of droid parts went astray and we don't know when they will return to us" so my daughter asked, do you kknow when they will have their droid parts back and the CM said. Not for the forseeable future


Bummer for sure. Can't they go steal some from Tattooine traders?! 

#thanksobama


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> Bummer for sure. Can't they go steal some from Tattooine traders?!
> 
> #thanksobama


Wrong hashtag #thanksshanghai


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> Got word back from my daughter who asked the CM that were with the Jawas. She said "The Jawas shipment of droid parts went astray and we don't know when they will return to us" so my daughter asked, do you kknow when they will have their droid parts back and the CM said. Not for the forseeable future



How disappointing! Appreciate the info, though.


----------



## MommaBerd

yulilin3 said:


> Got word back from my daughter who asked the CM that were with the Jawas. She said "The Jawas shipment of droid parts went astray and we don't know when they will return to us" so my daughter asked, do you kknow when they will have their droid parts back and the CM said. Not for the forseeable future



Thanks for the intel - but obviously not what we were hoping for.


----------



## CJK

We did the dessert party tonight and absolutely LOVED it!!! We felt so prepared thanks to this thread and especially our fearless leader, @yulilin3!!! We arrived at 6:30pm and scoped out the place to decide where we wanted to get a table. We initially thought one of the tables outside of the dessert party area, but it didn't end up happening that way. We saw people getting turned away at 6:40pm, being told that the party wouldn't start until 7pm. However, it truly did open up at 6:45pm or so. I had read that the party would start early, so we were thankful to know to stay put. We immediately made sure we got our adult beverages first (more than one....lol), and then got a nice corner table in the dessert party area. Since we are 2 adults, we alternated getting food which never had a long line. We had fun chatting with other guests and enjoying the fun atmosphere. The frozen nutella was terrific, and I also enjoyed the Vader cupcakes. Otherwise, we're more savory people, so we ate the hummus, black bean dip, flat bread, cheese and olives. One terrific find was to put the watermelon skewers in the watermelon alcoholic drink (I forget the name). The actual watermelon soaked up the alcohol - delicious!! We overheard a cast member say that the Storm Troopers were going to march everyone out 30 minutes before the show. It was 35 minutes before the show, so we grabbed the to-go cups and each got 2 drinks before heading out to the viewing area. There were 2 other families there by the time we arrived, so we were pleased with our viewing location. We got our steins and water bottles and got in position for the show. Everyone else came 5 minutes later, and we felt very happy to have arrived before the big group. There were only 3 wheel chairs tonight, so lots of room for the kids who were all invited to sit in front. The show was spectacular!! It was our first time seeing it, so we wanted a good first experience. Dh was blown away!!!!! Honestly, I can't thank you all enough for all the tips. We felt so prepared and felt like we got so much out of the party. We likely won't do it again since it is so pricey, but we don't regret doing it once. Thank you!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I am so excited to go on Oct 28. I was looking to move it to another night this morning, but wow it is sold out most nights (except Oct 31) during our trip.  Glad I booked ASAP.  I have DS in a WC, and also wanted a good experience for DH (has not been to the parks in 7-8 years!).


----------



## Sydnerella

CJK said:


> We did the dessert party tonight and absolutely LOVED it!!! We felt so prepared thanks to this thread and especially our fearless leader, @yulilin3!!! We arrived at 6:30pm and scoped out the place to decide where we wanted to get a table. We initially thought one of the tables outside of the dessert party area, but it didn't end up happening that way. We saw people getting turned away at 6:40pm, being told that the party wouldn't start until 7pm. However, it truly did open up at 6:45pm or so. I had read that the party would start early, so we were thankful to know to stay put. We immediately made sure we got our adult beverages first (more than one....lol), and then got a nice corner table in the dessert party area. Since we are 2 adults, we alternated getting food which never had a long line. We had fun chatting with other guests and enjoying the fun atmosphere. The frozen nutella was terrific, and I also enjoyed the Vader cupcakes. Otherwise, we're more savory people, so we ate the hummus, black bean dip, flat bread, cheese and olives. One terrific find was to put the watermelon skewers in the watermelon alcoholic drink (I forget the name). The actual watermelon soaked up the alcohol - delicious!! We overheard a cast member say that the Storm Troopers were going to march everyone out 30 minutes before the show. It was 35 minutes before the show, so we grabbed the to-go cups and each got 2 drinks before heading out to the viewing area. There were 2 other families there by the time we arrived, so we were pleased with our viewing location. We got our steins and water bottles and got in position for the show. Everyone else came 5 minutes later, and we felt very happy to have arrived before the big group. There were only 3 wheel chairs tonight, so lots of room for the kids who were all invited to sit in front. The show was spectacular!! It was our first time seeing it, so we wanted a good first experience. Dh was blown away!!!!! Honestly, I can't thank you all enough for all the tips. We felt so prepared and felt like we got so much out of the party. We likely won't do it again since it is so pricey, but we don't regret doing it once. Thank you!!



Thanks for your detailed account! Makes me excited for our visit in October that we have inside scoop. I have a few questions:

If you arrived at 630, and stuck around as they turned others away at 640, where and how did you wait until it started? Is there a line and they scan your bands? or did you wait by the tables?

You said you got to-go cups, was that for the alcoholic drinks or something else? are they nearby the dispensers?

You also said you got refills before departing like it was super quick/no line. I was under the impression that the drink line was long, but perhaps by departure time it got shorter?

Are all of the adult beverages self serve in those dispensers or are there bartenders?

Thank you!


----------



## CJK

Sydnerella said:


> If you arrived at 630, and stuck around as they turned others away at 640, where and how did you wait until it started? Is there a line and they scan your bands? or did you wait by the tables?
> 
> You said you got to-go cups, was that for the alcoholic drinks or something else? are they nearby the dispensers?
> 
> You also said you got refills before departing like it was super quick/no line. I was under the impression that the drink line was long, but perhaps by departure time it got shorter?
> 
> Are all of the adult beverages self serve in those dispensers or are there bartenders?



There was no real line before the party opened. People were scattered near the entrance sitting on benches or standing around the tables just outside the party. At 6:45pm they suddenly started letting people in (no announcement was made). They don't scan your bands. We received lanyards to wear around our necks, so that's how we were identified as party goers at the entrance to the Launch Bay.

The to-go cups are for coffee/tea on a drinks table very close to the bar. There's a bunch of them sitting on the table. They couldn't quite hold 2 of the alcoholic drinks, but they worked great for walking quickly to the viewing area.

We NEVER waited in a line for the alcoholic drinks. We were the first ones to get drinks once the party opened. You don't get your own drinks - a lovely bartender is there to pour them for you. There are dispensers of all the drinks, but only the bartender pours them. Dh kept an eye on the bar, and dashed over when there wasn't a line. When we got our final drinks 35 minutes before the fireworks, there was not one person ahead of us in line. It really pays to keep an eye on lines for the bar. We did see lines throughout the party, but avoided them completely.

Hope this helps! Have a great time!!!


----------



## yulilin3

@CJK so great to hear you guys had an awesome time.  One quick question. You got lanyards?  Instead of wristbands at check in?  If you can could you post a picture.  Thanks


----------



## dani77

I'm so behind with my planning this year because of personal issues that I didn't really have time to follow this thread. Can someone tell me if there is a "guide" to the dessert party in any of these 588 postings? Like when to show up and how to make the most of it? I'm booked for sat october 15th and so excitied


----------



## yulilin3

dani77 said:


> I'm so behind with my planning this year because of personal issues that I didn't really have time to follow this thread. Can someone tell me if there is a "guide" to the dessert party in any of these 588 postings? Like when to show up and how to make the most of it? I'm booked for sat october 15th and so excitied


First page,  post 4 has details and a lot of reviews.  If after reading that you still have questions let us know


----------



## yulilin3

Another Disser sent me pics of the new lanyards, so now at check in, instead of wristvabds you get a lanyard


----------



## cel_disney

Interesting that it says 15 min prior to showtime yet they consistently go earlier than that from what I have read!! 

I think that we may split up for Oct 5.  DH and Kids follow Storm Troopers but be near front of line and me scoot out ahead and get a spot along the front.  I'm going to assume that atleast my daughter (age 6) can sit with the kids in front.   My 9 year old will be whiny about having to stand - fingers crossed that they offer him some sitting pixie dust too!  Not sure why the sitting age isn't a 'Disney child' age??


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> Interesting that it says 15 min prior to showtime yet they consistently go earlier than that from what I have read!!
> 
> I think that we may split up for Oct 5.  DH and Kids follow Storm Troopers but be near front of line and me scoot out ahead and get a spot along the front.  I'm going to assume that atleast my daughter (age 6) can sit with the kids in front.   My 9 year old will be whiny about having to stand - fingers crossed that they offer him some sitting pixie dust too!  Not sure why the sitting age isn't a 'Disney child' age??


The event coordinator and staff are supposed to have everything ready 15 minutes prior to the start of the event. So when they do their job right, as it often happens, the area is ready 15 minutes prior and they let the guest in. On the rare occasion that something happens then the event staff has those 15 minutes as a cushion to fix everything.
As for the viewing area I'm not sure if it's so much of an age and not a height thing. But I agree it should be kids Disney age of 9 that are allowed


----------



## totebagg

yulilin3 said:


> This is me completely speculating, but if they have done away with trading all together it might have been because people started complaining about the Jawas not accepting their items. If you notice Jawas are no where listed on the map, on the site or in the times guide. It's supposed to be a fun surprise for SW fans when they go to Launch Bay, the trading is part of their character, they look for stuff, they barter and trade. As such they don't take just anything, so they are being true to character. Same as Kylo Ren won't hug, high five, or show any affection.
> I understand people ad kids in particular might be dispapointed by this but that's when you can explain what the character is doing, they are being true to the movies.
> I think it would be wise to find trinkets, bring them, but don't hype the experience up, or explain that a trade may not happen


I completely agree with this and I love how characters are true to their personality.  I have seen Gaston as well as the stepsisters be snarky with guests including children, but this is their character's personality. We are big SWs fans and was looking forward to this.  We had purchased some little trinkets to take down, but had not told our DD as we wanted it to be a surprise.  I do hate that it had to be stopped but we still enjoy the interaction!


----------



## Cynister

Could you remind me, where is the recommended spot for best viewing in the dessert party area?


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Could you remind me, where is the recommended spot for best viewing in the dessert party area?


as much toward the center of Hollywood Blvd as you can. Basically the entire dessert party viewing is good but if you go too much to the left of it you will have some trees blocking the view. As long as you can see the Chinese Theater and the 2 projection screens on each side, you are good


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Jawas aren't reading anymore?  Yet again people ruin everything...I've seen grown women arguing over them trading with her.


----------



## yulilin3

CampbellzSoup said:


> Jawas aren't reading anymore?  Yet again people ruin everything...I've seen grown women arguing over them trading with her.


Yeah,  not trading for the foreseeable future


----------



## Sydnerella

CJK said:


> There was no real line before the party opened. People were scattered near the entrance sitting on benches or standing around the tables just outside the party. At 6:45pm they suddenly started letting people in (no announcement was made). They don't scan your bands. We received lanyards to wear around our necks, so that's how we were identified as party goers at the entrance to the Launch Bay.



When and where do you get the lanyards if they are what gains you entrance/access into the Dessert Party?  Are you referring to the entrance of the Launch Bay or of the party itself, and if so where is the party entrance point?



yulilin3 said:


> Another Disser sent me pics of the new lanyards, so now at check in, instead of wristvabds you get a lanyard



Where and how and when are you given the lanyard? How do they confirm your purchase?


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> When and where do you get the lanyards if they are what gains you entrance/access into the Dessert Party?  Are you referring to the entrance of the Launch Bay or of the party itself, and if so where is the party entrance point?
> 
> 
> 
> Where and how and when are you given the lanyard? How do they confirm your purchase?


You check in at the entrance to launch bay about 30 minutes before your party.  You give them your name,  they check the list and give you the lanyard.


----------



## Ariel on Land

We are wanting to head to DHS for the fireworks only tonight--- when should we be at the park?


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel on Land said:


> We are wanting to head to DHS for the fireworks only tonight--- when should we be at the park?


I would be at the park an hour and a half before the show and see how the crowds are looking


----------



## Ariel on Land

yulilin3 said:


> I would be at the park an hour and a half before the show and see how the crowds are looking



Great--- about when should we stake out a seat?


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel on Land said:


> Great--- about when should we stake out a seat?


my daughter was there last night and she got her spot by the taped walkway about an hour before the show. She said that an hour before the show the first line was taken, mostly by some wheelchairs, the entire area from the projection towers toward the walkway was packed about 45 minutes before the show


----------



## limabeanmom2003

When new dates open up for the galactic dessert party, is there a typical day of the week or time of day when the party dates show up for booking?


----------



## yulilin3

limabeanmom2003 said:


> When new dates open up for the galactic dessert party, is there a typical day of the week or time of day when the party dates show up for booking?


No,  it's been pretty random.  I'm expecting we will see the party dates go up tomorrow for the first week of November


----------



## punkin413

Just posting to say thank you for all this wonderful info and also to sub to this thread because we want to book the dessert party the week of January 8 (if it's offered) and I figured this would be one good way to get the head's up on that.


----------



## disneymath

I'm likely in the minority, but I'm not disappointed that the Jawas stopped trading.  Glad they are still there though.  Personally, I would prefer to see them randomly interacting with guests (e.g. being fascinated by an ECV as mentioned by a PP) in place of the whole trading thing.

As @yulilin3 mentioned, the Jawas aren't listed on the official entertainment guide, so I would imagine the "average guest" (Star Wars fan or not) is not prepared with "cool" trinkets to trade.  So when they get to Launch Bay and see the trading happening, they would try to participate using whatever they can find on hand.  With the Jawas frequently reported as being "picky" about the items they will trade (I experienced this personally in early August), I can see where guests could end up disappointed.  Thinking of those in particular who are not big Star Wars fans and so aren't familiar with how Jawas typically behave (and in turn aren't able to prepare their kids).

On the other hand, I also wonder if anyone who has spent money on items has been turned down for a Jawa trade?  I could see where guests would not like that.  Also, I wonder if the Jawas' handlers' noticed that the items being put up for trade were increasing in value (as people in the know tried to increase their odds of a successful trade)?  That might have been a red flag too.

I don't think most people intentionally tried to ruin this ... I think the unpredictability of it just doesn't really mesh with Disney's marketing and encouragement to "plan a personalized experience" down to the very smallest details if we so choose.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

disneymath said:


> I'm likely in the minority, but I'm not disappointed that the Jawas stopped trading.  Glad they are still there though.  Personally, I would prefer to see them randomly interacting with guests (e.g. being fascinated by an ECV as mentioned by a PP) in place of the whole trading thing.
> 
> As @yulilin3 mentioned, the Jawas aren't listed on the official entertainment guide, so I would imagine the "average guest" (Star Wars fan or not) is not prepared with "cool" trinkets to trade.  So when they get to Launch Bay and see the trading happening, they would try to participate using whatever they can find on hand.  With the Jawas frequently reported as being "picky" about the items they will trade (I experienced this personally in early August), I can see where guests could end up disappointed.  Thinking of those in particular who are not big Star Wars fans and so aren't familiar with how Jawas typically behave (and in turn aren't able to prepare their kids).
> 
> On the other hand, I also wonder if anyone who has spent money on items has been turned down for a Jawa trade?  I could see where guests would not like that.  Also, I wonder if the Jawas' handlers' noticed that the items being put up for trade were increasing in value (as people in the know tried to increase their odds of a successful trade)?  That might have been a red flag too.
> 
> I don't think most people intentionally tried to ruin this ... I think the unpredictability of it just doesn't really mesh with Disney's marketing and encouragement to "plan a personalized experience" down to the very smallest details if we so choose.



I agree with a lot of this. We had planned to trade with them but it was still a great time even without trading. They are great at being in character and they interacted with several people the short time we were there and they all seemed to still enjoy it.


----------



## Artax

Just back yesterday. Saw the SWAGS show on monday, park wasnt very busy at all. Basically walked up about 10min before the show on the LH side, could only see about the top half of the LH screen but everything else we had a perfect view, everyone in front of us were sitting the entire show so some of the kids just sat. We all agreed the show was awesome. The kids loved it, the adults loved it. Its really hard to compare it to the fireworks show we saw last year at the SWW desert party, I still to this day say that was the best fireworks show I have ever seen. But this new show just had so many elements all around. They were both great shows. They did a great job on it. 

Did get to see the phasma march up in the little taped off corner on the RH side just behind the ropes a nice CM pointed out to my son as we were waiting behind some people. small area about 3 foot wide. cleaning CM said, tell your dad you will have a better view if you go up in that little nook area by the rope. Nobody realized it was an area you could stand in.

Didnt get to see the stage show cause we wanted to get the kylo ren visa meet in and some of the kids were getting tired. 

Still disapointed about the cancellation of the SWW as we had fun the last 3 years, but definitely enjoyed some of the new star wars offerings. looking forward to the Star wars land for sure.


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> Just back yesterday. Saw the SWAGS show on monday, park wasnt very busy at all. Basically walked up about 10min before the show on the LH side, could only see about the top half of the LH screen but everything else we had a perfect view, everyone in front of us were sitting the entire show so some of the kids just sat. We all agreed the show was awesome. The kids loved it, the adults loved it. Its really hard to compare it to the fireworks show we saw last year at the SWW desert party, I still to this day say that was the best fireworks show I have ever seen. But this new show just had so many elements all around. They were both great shows. They did a great job on it.
> 
> Did get to see the phasma march up in the little taped off corner on the RH side just behind the ropes a nice CM pointed out to my son as we were waiting behind some people. small area about 3 foot wide. cleaning CM said, tell your dad you will have a better view if you go up in that little nook area by the rope. Nobody realized it was an area you could stand in.
> 
> Didnt get to see the stage show cause we wanted to get the kylo ren visa meet in and some of the kids were getting tired.
> 
> Still disapointed about the cancellation of the SWW as we had fun the last 3 years, but definitely enjoyed some of the new star wars offerings. looking forward to the Star wars land for sure.


I'm so happy you had a awesome time!! Nothing will ever compare to Symphony in the Stars


----------



## yulilin3

While obsessively refreshing the DHS page on the HUB to see if SWaGS updates I think I found the special event for the Premiere of Rogue One.
No details at all, it's just called Star Wars Galactic Nights. It's the calendar for December 17th from 8pm until 12am (midnight)
So I guess we need to stay tuned for that


----------



## bcinohio

We will be at the studios on Monday Dec 12th.  I was looking to see what time the Star wars show was and it says none the whole week we are there.  Are they getting rid of it before then or just haven't added the times yet?


----------



## yulilin3

bcinohio said:


> We will be at the studios on Monday Dec 12th.  I was looking to see what time the Star wars show was and it says none the whole week we are there.  Are they getting rid of it before then or just haven't added the times yet?


The schedule is only out until mid October, they have been updating the entertainment schedule very slowly


----------



## yulilin3

So it looks like we will have some sort of SW event on Dec. 17th. In anticipation of that I have compiled a couple of reviews, videos and details on what the event included, last year for Force Awakens. It's on post #3 on the first page


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> So it looks like we will have some sort of SW event on Dec. 17th. In anticipation of that I have compiled a couple of reviews, videos and details on what the event included, last year for Force Awakens. It's on post #3 on the first page



I thought the actual premiere of Rogue One would be December 16 with the first showings of the film being the night before. Did they do the Force Awakens event on opening night or that weekend?


----------



## Elliemay2

It would be great if it was the 16th and not the 17th, we are headed home the 17th.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I thought the actual premiere of Rogue One would be December 16 with the first showings of the film being the night before. Did they do the Force Awakens event on opening night or that weekend?


The Saturday date is strange.  Maybe they won't tie it to Rogue One but just a Star Wars party


----------



## Elliemay2

What was the price last year?


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> What was the price last year?


first page post 3 has info
from the FAQ on the Disney Parks Blog
Ticket prices reflect a variety of format options for the movie, including 2D ($94.99), 3D ($98.99) and 3D ETX ($99.99).


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> first page post 3 has info


  Thanks!  I did read those earlier.   Just didn't see the pricing.  I'm excited to find out more!
We may be willing to change things around to do this instead of the dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Thanks!  I did read those earlier.   Just didn't see the pricing.  I'm excited to find out more!
> We may be willing to change things around to do this instead of the dessert party.


the details are on the DPB post at the end where they have the FAQ
Iff it's similar to last year there will be the SWaGS show included. Def. a better value than just the dessert party


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> Iff it's similar to last year there will be the SWaGS show included. Def. a better value than just the dessert party


I already stalk this thread, but now I'm really going to be. LOL


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> I already stalk this thread, but now I'm really going to be. LOL


one more reason right? 
I didn't go to the event last year but had friends that did go and they enjoyed it. If it stays pretty similar I might go, would love to ride RnRC with Star Wars music


----------



## yulilin3

for those interested in Rogue One toys
http://www.toysrus.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=108277856


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> one more reason right?


 YES!!!! Exactly!


----------



## NMPensFan

Elliemay2 said:


> I already stalk this thread, but now I'm really going to be. LOL



Me too!!! We arrive of the 17th. This might be perfect


----------



## GaryDis

Did they do SWaGS tonight (Monday, 9/19)?  We missed the heavy downpours but saw some spectacular lightning walking from the Chocolate Emporium to CityWalk, so that will help me gauge what it takes to cancel the fireworks.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> first page post 3 has info
> from the FAQ on the Disney Parks Blog
> Ticket prices reflect a variety of format options for the movie, including 2D ($94.99), 3D ($98.99) and 3D ETX ($99.99).


The after hours party was included in that price, correct? Or did you need separate park admission, too?


----------



## Lisa F

CJK said:


> We did the dessert party tonight and absolutely LOVED it!!! We felt so prepared thanks to this thread and especially our fearless leader, @yulilin3!!! We arrived at 6:30pm and scoped out the place to decide where we wanted to get a table. We initially thought one of the tables outside of the dessert party area, but it didn't end up happening that way. We saw people getting turned away at 6:40pm, being told that the party wouldn't start until 7pm. However, it truly did open up at 6:45pm or so. I had read that the party would start early, so we were thankful to know to stay put. We immediately made sure we got our adult beverages first (more than one....lol), and then got a nice corner table in the dessert party area. Since we are 2 adults, we alternated getting food which never had a long line. We had fun chatting with other guests and enjoying the fun atmosphere. The frozen nutella was terrific, and I also enjoyed the Vader cupcakes. Otherwise, we're more savory people, so we ate the hummus, black bean dip, flat bread, cheese and olives. One terrific find was to put the watermelon skewers in the watermelon alcoholic drink (I forget the name). The actual watermelon soaked up the alcohol - delicious!! We overheard a cast member say that the Storm Troopers were going to march everyone out 30 minutes before the show. It was 35 minutes before the show, so we grabbed the to-go cups and each got 2 drinks before heading out to the viewing area. There were 2 other families there by the time we arrived, so we were pleased with our viewing location. We got our steins and water bottles and got in position for the show. Everyone else came 5 minutes later, and we felt very happy to have arrived before the big group. There were only 3 wheel chairs tonight, so lots of room for the kids who were all invited to sit in front. The show was spectacular!! It was our first time seeing it, so we wanted a good first experience. Dh was blown away!!!!! Honestly, I can't thank you all enough for all the tips. We felt so prepared and felt like we got so much out of the party. We likely won't do it again since it is so pricey, but we don't regret doing it once. Thank you!!


thanks so much for the review.  I am seriously tempted to bring my refillable mug and get however many drinks will fit in it the beginning of the night and not have to deal with the line more than once.  I might go for the watermelon one since I'm loving your tip on the skewers. Great to hear you had a great time!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> The after hours party was included in that price, correct? Or did you need separate park admission, too?


Yes it was included in the price


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> Did they do SWaGS tonight (Monday, 9/19)?  We missed the heavy downpours but saw some spectacular lightning walking from the Chocolate Emporium to CityWalk, so that will help me gauge what it takes to cancel the fireworks.


No clue, the thunder was pretty loud. Couldn't distinguish between thunder and fireworks from my house


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I don't pay attention for a few days, and am I to understand that 1) jawas stopped trading (BOOOOOO!!!!!) and 2) there is going to be a Rogue One event at WDW??


----------



## areno79

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't pay attention for a few days, and am I to understand that 1) jawas stopped trading (BOOOOOO!!!!!) and 2) there is going to be a Rogue One event at WDW??


In a nutshell, yes.


----------



## beesly

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't pay attention for a few days, and am I to understand that 1) jawas stopped trading (BOOOOOO!!!!!) and 2) there is going to be a Rogue One event at WDW??



That's the gist of it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

areno79 said:


> In a nutshell, yes.





beesly said:


> That's the gist of it.



I think that's such a shame about the Jawas!  It was so much fun -- glad we got to trade with them!!   Wish we could be there for a Dec Rogue One event... will live vicariously through anyone on here who attends!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't pay attention for a few days, and am I to understand that 1) jawas stopped trading (BOOOOOO!!!!!) and 2) there is going to be a Rogue One event at WDW??


1) for the time being
2) not 100% sure if it'll be Rogue One related but there will be a hard ticket event on Dec 17th from 8pm until midnight


----------



## Elliemay2

If its not Rogue One, do you think they will have a showing on the 15th or 16th?


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> If its not Rogue One, do you think they will have a showing on the 15th or 16th?


Rogue One premieres on the 16th (Friday) and if they continue the trend the first showing will be the 15th at 7pm all across the country


----------



## deltadisney

Is the SWGS show not a nightly event at HS now?


----------



## yulilin3

deltadisney said:


> Is the SWGS show not a nightly event at HS now?


Starting in October they cut it to 4 times a week. The first page has the updated schedule up to the first week of November


----------



## deltadisney

Ughh. Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> Rogue One premieres on the 16th (Friday) and if they continue the trend the first showing will be the 15th at 7pm all across the country


I wish they would do it like last year....we could make it work on the 15th or 16th, but we would have to move stuff around. We are suppose to start our drive home the morning of the 17th.  We would have to extend our stay for a day.  Do you think it is likely they will have something before the 17th?


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> I wish they would do it like last year....we could make it work on the 15th or 16th, but we would have to move stuff around. We are suppose to start our drive home the morning of the 17th.  We would have to extend our stay for a day.  Do you think it is likely they will have something before the 17th?


Not if they are set on this special event,  as it looks like they are


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't pay attention for a few days, and am I to understand that 1) jawas stopped trading (BOOOOOO!!!!!) and 2) there is going to be a Rogue One event at WDW??


Saw a post on Facebook that the jawas were trading yesterday.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Saw a post on Facebook that the jawas were trading yesterday.


Ohhh, interesting.  I think on going tomorrow to dhs, I'll make sure to ask


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Ohhh, interesting.  I think on going tomorrow to dhs, I'll make sure to ask


I wonder if it will just be "random" from now on?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I wonder if it will just be "random" from now on?


Internally,  Disney had been using the phrase "surprise and delight" a lot lately. 
I feel with the Jawas that's what they wanted,  but of course,  in the age of instant info,  numerous planning boards, surprises are harder to pull off
I would recommend that everyone going,  especially with kids, don't over plan for this experience.  Sure have some objects available but don't think of this as a given experience.  As I said before, the Jawas are not mentioned anywhere on times guides, websites or mde, they are there as an added surprise for those visiting Launch Bay


----------



## jlundeen

Cluelyss said:


> I wonder if it will just be "random" from now on?


Maybe it's up to the actors...maybe some have had a bad experience and don't want to do it anymore.

Ihope that's not the case, because  it would be so sad if a minority of nasty experience can ruin the overall experience for everyone.


----------



## Nohal

Was there last week and went to trade with Jawas on 2 separate days and they weren't trading either day.  CM told me they were waiting for a new shipment of droid parts.  I was disappointed as I'm sure lots of others were.


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> Not if they are set on this special event, as it looks like they are


Okay.  I've been discussing with our group and they would prefer to stay another night and do this instead of the dessert party.  Do you think that they will start offering this to purchase before our dates for the dessert party are offered (12/13 or 12/14)?  I would hate to not book the dessert party and then this new event sell out before we get tickets only to find that the dessert party sold out too....urgh more strategy planning.


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> Internally,  Disney had been using the phrase "surprise and delight" a lot lately.
> I feel with the Jawas that's what they wanted,  but of course,  in the age of instant info,  numerous planning boards, surprises are harder to pull off
> I would recommend that everyone going,  especially with kids, don't over plan for this experience.  Sure have some objects available but don't think of this as a given experience.  As I said before, the Jawas are not mentioned anywhere on times guides, websites or mde, they are there as an added surprise for those visiting Launch Bay


I will have a few things to trade but not say a thing to kiddo. if they are trading I will have something to pull out and he won't have any expectations.  This is probably the best way to handle it with most kids.


----------



## Meeko5

Lisa F said:


> I will have a few things to trade but not say a think to kiddo. if they are trading I will have something to pull out and he won't have any expectations.  This is probably the best way to handle it with most kids.



Same here! I'll be happy just to see them and interact, maybe snag a picture if I can. But trading would be awesome for my kids and I've stashed a few random things just in case.


----------



## Lisa F

Meeko5 said:


> Same here! I'll be happy just to see them and interact, maybe snag a picture if I can. But trading would be awesome for my kids and I've stashed a few random things just in case.


this is the kind of thing that especially for little kids could get built up into something that is bigger than it is. It is good that I, as the parent, have that information. But with that information I can make sure it remains a happy surprise if they are trading and it works out. 

I kind of wished I hadn't said anything bout the SWaGS dessert party before they announced it but it kind of looks like my saturday will be safe (fingers crossed).


----------



## Meeko5

Lisa F said:


> this is the kind of thing that especially for little kids could get built up into something that is bigger than it is. It is good that I, as the parent, have that information. But with that information I can make sure it remains a happy surprise if they are trading and it works out.
> 
> I kind of wished I hadn't said anything bout the SWaGS dessert party before they announced it but it kind of looks like my saturday will be safe (fingers crossed).



I hyped JTA last year before our first visit, then they announced its refurb during our dates and my 6yo was devastated. Learned my lesson that time!


----------



## Lisa F

Meeko5 said:


> I hyped JTA last year before our first visit, then they announced its refurb during our dates and my 6yo was devastated. Learned my lesson that time!


it is tough to involve them in the planning and get them all enthusiastic about things... I just always try to remind him to "be flexible" lol. but JTA would have been a heartbreaker.  He did it when we went in 2014 at 6, did it with his father on his last trip and is doing it again with me... but prob would not be devastated if we couldn't.  But I am still making the effort!


----------



## madchatter

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay.  I've been discussing with our group and they would prefer to stay another night and do this instead of the dessert party.  Do you think that they will start offering this to purchase before our dates for the dessert party are offered (12/13 or 12/14)?  I would hate to not book the dessert party and then this new event sell out before we get tickets only to find that the dessert party sold out too....urgh more strategy planning.




We arrive 12/17 and def want to do either the hard ticket event or at least the dessert party. Trouble is that nothing is announced about fireworks at all yet. I wonder if they would do regular fireworks schedule (assuming they have it) at 8 or so since its a Saturday and then again later during the event?


----------



## Nohal

I built the hype up in my own mind and was totally disappointed.  Fortunately only grown "kids" this trip.


----------



## Lisa F

Nohal said:


> I built the hype up in my own mind and was totally disappointed.  Fortunately only grown "kids" this trip.


it is a lot easier to tell a grown kid to suck up and deal and get over it than an 8 year old though lol.  I try to be a bit more gentle with him about stuff


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay.  I've been discussing with our group and they would prefer to stay another night and do this instead of the dessert party.  Do you think that they will start offering this to purchase before our dates for the dessert party are offered (12/13 or 12/14)?  I would hate to not book the dessert party and then this new event sell out before we get tickets only to find that the dessert party sold out too....urgh more strategy planning.





madchatter said:


> We arrive 12/17 and def want to do either the hard ticket event or at least the dessert party. Trouble is that nothing is announced about fireworks at all yet. I wonder if they would do regular fireworks schedule (assuming they have it) at 8 or so since its a Saturday and then again later during the event?


No clue on when they will announce either thing
Last year they announced the special force awakens event before the movie tickets went on sale.  I'm thinking  that if this will be tied in with the movie they will do the same
I doubt they will do SWaGS the same day,  twice.
With that being said for people going to  DHS on the 17th, don't expect SWaGS to be performed,  this is me just speculating


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> Last year they announced the special force awakens event before the movie tickets went on sale.


That would be great.  A quick internet search said that last years tickets went on sale Oct 19th.  So maybe this will be available before they announce our dessert party dates.
I can assume that it will be Nov before my dessert party dates are open, right? 12/13 or 12/14.  Sorry to keep bothering you.  Glad to be plotting a plan of action again though.  LOL


----------



## Mineu

So, if the movie is already out-what will this event entail? Trying to decide if I should try to move our flights up...


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> That would be great.  A quick internet search said that last years tickets went on sale Oct 19th.  So maybe this will be available before they announce our dessert party dates.
> I can assume that it will be Nov before my dessert party dates are open, right? 12/13 or 12/14.  Sorry to keep bothering you.  Glad to be plotting a plan of action again though.  LOL


Correct.  The movie tickets should go on sale soon , if they do what they did with force awakens.  If not,  movie tickets should go on sale around November 16th.



Mineu said:


> So, if the movie is already out-what will this event entail? Trying to decide if I should try to move our flights up...


I'm not sure,  it's called Star Wars Galactic Night.  So they could do characters meets,  dance party,  rock and roller coaster with Star wars music,  Galactic Spectacular. ..


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure, it's called Star Wars Galactic Night. So they could do characters meets, dance party, rock and roller coaster with Star wars music, Galactic Spectacular. ..


 I would hope it would still include a movie ticket too.??


----------



## Elliemay2

What is regular movie prices?..if all else fails we may just have to keep the dessert party and go to the movie only.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> I would hope it would still include a movie ticket too.??





Elliemay2 said:


> What is regular movie prices?..if all else fails we may just have to keep the dessert party and go to the movie only.


It would depend how they sell it.
Regular movie price is around $12 to $15


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> Regular movie price is around $12 to $15


Thank you!
Disney...and just like that plans change. HA!


----------



## Cluelyss

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay.  I've been discussing with our group and they would prefer to stay another night and do this instead of the dessert party.  Do you think that they will start offering this to purchase before our dates for the dessert party are offered (12/13 or 12/14)?  I would hate to not book the dessert party and then this new event sell out before we get tickets only to find that the dessert party sold out too....urgh more strategy planning.


Dessert party is refundable, so no harm booking that when it comes out, if it's prior to any info on the special event. Can't recall if last year's event had a cancellation policy? I don't *think* so??


----------



## Elliemay2

I went ahead and booked Dec 17th at the Disney Springs Best Western in case we end up going to the event.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-december.htm


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-december.htm


Yep,  reported this yesterday at 1pm. Page 1 post 3 will be dedicated to this event


----------



## WDWRook

Our review of the dessert party on 9/15.  It was fun and we truly enjoyed it.  We ate and drank the entire time.  However, we felt it was too short and a lot of money for what it entailed.  We didn't have time to wander around the launch bay and meet chewie or kylo ren.  Plus it's too hard to walk around carrying food/drinks and the kids' food/drinks.  We thought all the food was quite good and really enjoyed a couple of desserts immensely (nutella, blue stuff, bread pudding).  There was long lines for the alcoholic drinks.  It was a lot of standing.  We tried to sit as much as we could but were tired from the day.  Chairs would have made it way better.  Stormtroopers walked through the crowd and interacted with people and took photos.  We enjoyed them but you can see them throughout the day so this was nothing really new.  Would we do it again?  Nope.  The roped off area was quite crowded.  They did let kids under 8 yo come forward to watch the fireworks from the disability section.  It was a good thing because there was no way my 5yo would have been able to see -not sure my 10yo would have been able to see.  We really enjoyed the party and the fireworks show as we love Star Wars!  But this was a lot of money and we felt it wasn't a great value for us.


----------



## yulilin3

WDWRook said:


> Our review of the dessert party on 9/15.  It was fun and we truly enjoyed it.  We ate and drank the entire time.  However, we felt it was too short and a lot of money for what it entailed.  We didn't have time to wander around the launch bay and meet chewie or kylo ren.  Plus it's too hard to walk around carrying food/drinks and the kids' food/drinks.  We thought all the food was quite good and really enjoyed a couple of desserts immensely (nutella, blue stuff, bread pudding).  There was long lines for the alcoholic drinks.  It was a lot of standing.  We tried to sit as much as we could but were tired from the day.  Chairs would have made it way better.  Stormtroopers walked through the crowd and interacted with people and took photos.  We enjoyed them but you can see them throughout the day so this was nothing really new.  Would we do it again?  Nope.  The roped off area was quite crowded.  They did let kids under 8 yo come forward to watch the fireworks from the disability section.  It was a good thing because there was no way my 5yo would have been able to see -not sure my 10yo would have been able to see.  We really enjoyed the party and the fireworks show as we love Star Wars!  But this was a lot of money and we felt it wasn't a great value for us.


thanks for the review. Glad that despite feeling rushed you enjoyed what they had to offer


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Always love to hear about Star Wars well into the future... 

Twitter, @laughing_place..._ "Bob Iger met with Kathy Kennedy to talk about the Star Wars films that go beyond 2020 https://t.co/HbaTbdUZV5"_


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Always love to hear about Star Wars well into the future...
> 
> Twitter, @laughing_place..._ "Bob Iger met with Kathy Kennedy to talk about the Star Wars films that go beyond 2020 https://t.co/HbaTbdUZV5"_


that's  great news, they need to keep movies/tv/books coming.


----------



## yulilin3

Heading out to DHS/ I will ask about the Jawa situation. Also just checked on the Hub for SW Galactic Nights and they have taken the page that onlt mentioned the name, date and times, down. I Don't think it means that they are not doing it just that they didn't want it to be out in the first place
Anything else you guys want me to check at DHS let me know, I'll check the Dis periodically while I'm there


----------



## yulilin3

Live report:
Jawas: they are out and trading.  CM said they might traded when you're here,  they might not.  Again don't build the experience up,  just be prepared
Coin machine at the star wars store  (Legends of Hollywood) on sunset blvd.  I'll post the pic later
Stat Tours: talked to coordinator (white shirt) and he said st should go back to random in November,  at least that's what he was told.  No new scene from Rogue One is expected


----------



## Lynne G

Love live reporting Yulilin.  Thanks for all the updating you do.  Will be there in another week.  Hoping to see all the SW stuff, as was not there the last time we were in the world.


----------



## yulilin3

here's the pic of the coins


----------



## Harambe

Hello - first time on this thread.  Haven't been to WDW for a number of years, but I saw something about a SW dessert party, but could not find anything out about the fireworks that we are to see after the dessert party.  Apparently I've been under a rock!!!  You guys have it all going on!!  I don't understand, though, where I find out about when the fireworks are.  I called up the park hours for our stay and there is no nighttime shows listed at DHS other than Fantasmic.  I think I might do the dessert party, but I only have one evening planned at DHS now, but would of course switch things out if we can see the fireworks.  We are going to WDW Jan 4-13.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Harambe said:


> Hello - first time on this thread.  Haven't been to WDW for a number of years, but I saw something about a SW dessert party, but could not find anything out about the fireworks that we are to see after the dessert party.  Apparently I've been under a rock!!!  You guys have it all going on!!  I don't understand, though, where I find out about when the fireworks are.  I called up the park hours for our stay and there is no nighttime shows listed at DHS other than Fantasmic.  I think I might do the dessert party, but I only have one evening planned at DHS now, but would of course switch things out if we can see the fireworks.  We are going to WDW Jan 4-13.  Thanks!


Park hours haven't been extended to January yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Harambe said:


> Hello - first time on this thread.  Haven't been to WDW for a number of years, but I saw something about a SW dessert party, but could not find anything out about the fireworks that we are to see after the dessert party.  Apparently I've been under a rock!!!  You guys have it all going on!!  I don't understand, though, where I find out about when the fireworks are.  I called up the park hours for our stay and there is no nighttime shows listed at DHS other than Fantasmic.  I think I might do the dessert party, but I only have one evening planned at DHS now, but would of course switch things out if we can see the fireworks.  We are going to WDW Jan 4-13.  Thanks!


First of all welcome to our little star wars family.
The first page in this thread has all information updated,  I would recommend you read that first,  plenty of reviews and pictures.
Like @rteetz  said the schedule is only out until the first week of November.  It's been updating very slowly
After reading page one if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask
BTW I also miss Tapestry of Dreams


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> Live report:
> Jawas: they are out and trading.  CM said they might traded when you're here,  they might not.  Again don't build the experience up,  just be prepared
> Coin machine at the star wars store  (Legends of Hollywood) on sunset blvd.  I'll post the pic later
> Stat Tours: talked to coordinator (white shirt) and he said st should go back to random in November,  at least that's what he was told.  No new scene from Rogue One is expected



Thanks for reporting back on all that!


----------



## emij

This afternoon there were 3 jawas out, one who was able to trade, but I didn't end up bringing anything!  They  were a dancing and playing with everyone.


----------



## Roxyfire

I'm thinking of bringing along something small and interesting in my bag in case the the Jawas are doing trades. Is there anything they seem to prefer? I have one more weekend to get packed and prepared!


----------



## yulilin3

Roxyfire said:


> I'm thinking of bringing along something small and interesting in my bag in case the the Jawas are doing trades. Is there anything they seem to prefer? I have one more weekend to get packed and prepared!


light up balls seem to be a hit. Don't bring glow stick cause those fade, they will not take that. shiny rings, things that look like car parts (small obviously)


----------



## Roxyfire

yulilin3 said:


> light up balls seem to be a hit. Don't bring glow stick cause those fade, they will not take that. shiny rings, things that look like car parts (small obviously)



Thanks, I'll see what the dollar spot has this week!


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> BTW I also miss Tapestry of Dreams


me too!


----------



## La Belle

Where are these located? Must get them on my next trip!

Oops. Multi quote didn't work....I was talking about the pressed coins.


----------



## yulilin3

La Belle said:


> Where are these located? Must get them on my next trip!
> 
> Oops. Multi quote didn't work....I was talking about the pressed coins.


Legends of Hollywood store on Sunset Blvd. each one is 50 cents plus the penny. There's also an automated, credit card machine with 8 coins at Disney Springs West Side inside Galactic Outpost, this one only takes credit cards


----------



## MissMet

Some Nov dates are showing for the dessert party!!

So after checking EVERY morning, today three nights in November are FINALLY showing up on the calendar. However, when I go to book them they say there is no availability. I'm hoping this is because they're still updating the site, as I cannot imagine they all sold out in just a few hours???


----------



## yulilin3

MissMet said:


> Some Nov dates are showing!!
> 
> So after checking EVERY morning, today three nights in November are FINALLY showing up on the calendar. However, when I go to book them they say there is no availability. I'm hoping this is because they're still updating the site, as I cannot imagine they all sold out in just a few hours???


They posted the show's hours for the first week of November last Friday night but they just posted the dessert party, it hasn't gone live yet. It might happen today or for sure tomorrow


----------



## MissMet

yulilin3 said:


> They posted the show's hours for the first week of November last Friday night but they just posted the dessert party, it hasn't gone live yet. It might happen today or for sure tomorrow



Yay! Thanks. Thought I somehow missed out & it was sold out. I meant specifically the dessert party itself, as that's what I was checking daily.


----------



## yulilin3

MissMet said:


> Yay! Thanks. Thought I somehow missed out & it was sold out. I meant specifically the dessert party itself, as that's what I was checking daily.


no, not sold out yet, I've been checking all day, and when you mentioned it I saw that it was posted, so probably only has been opened for an hour


----------



## La Belle

yulilin3 said:


> Legends of Hollywood store on Sunset Blvd. each one is 50 cents plus the penny. There's also an automated, credit card machine with 8 coins at Disney Springs West Side inside Galactic Outpost, this one only takes credit cards



Thanks!


----------



## SugarRush

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY] 

We are going in


----------



## yulilin3

SugarRush said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]View attachment 196650
> 
> We are going in


Enjoy,  quick question,  does the lanyard have the date on them?


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Enjoy,  quick question,  does the lanyard have the date on them?



i bet they are eating Galactic Bread Pudding.  Soooo jealous!!!


----------



## SugarRush

yulilin3 said:


> Enjoy,  quick question,  does the lanyard have the date on them?


No they don't. Open to abuse id say


----------



## SugarRush

bilnsheldodisney said:


> i bet they are eating Galactic Bread Pudding.  Soooo jealous!!!


We are indeed


----------



## yulilin3

SugarRush said:


> No they don't. Open to abuse id say


They probably have different colors,  thank you


----------



## ChewieIsMyCoPilot

I have been stalking the dessert party reservations for the first week in November and they are finally showing up through Nov 5, but no reservations available. I checked this morning and those dates weren't even available. Did it already sellout?


----------



## yulilin3

ChewieIsMyCoPilot said:


> I have been stalking the dessert party reservations for the first week in November and they are finally showing up through Nov 5, but no reservations available. I checked this morning and those dates weren't even available. Did it already sellout?


No,  they posted the datess about an hour and a half ago but haven't opened them for booking. It could happen tonight,  if not tonight for sure tomorrow


----------



## ChewieIsMyCoPilot

yulilin3 said:


> No,  they posted the datess about an hour and a half ago but haven't opened them for booking. It could happen tonight,  if not tonight for sure tomorrow


Ah, thank you!!! I was afraid I had missed out!


----------



## yulilin3

ChewieIsMyCoPilot said:


> Ah, thank you!!! I was afraid I had missed out!


I don't expect it selling out in a day, but I would keep refreshing until the time you go to bed


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars A New Hope on TNT
Yes, I'm watching it with commercials
Yes,  I own the bluray and I'm still watching it with commercials 
MTFBWY


----------



## renes

The desert party dates in November are still showing no availability. Hopefully live sometime today.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

dates are up but can't book????  frustrating!  anyone try calling?


----------



## yulilin3

limabeanmom2003 said:


> dates are up but can't book????  frustrating!  anyone try calling?


there's no point in calling, they book using the same system


----------



## yulilin3

anyone else having problems actually getting into the WDW site on a laptop? I can get in through my phone but not the laptop.
Anyways heading out for the day, good luck to those hoping to book the dessert party for the first week of November


----------



## limabeanmom2003

First week of nov is open to book.


----------



## dres40

limabeanmom2003 said:


> First week of nov is open to book.




Great news! 
 I'm looking to book the next week.
Anyone have any guess when that week may be open to book?


----------



## renes

limabeanmom2003 said:


> First week of nov is open to book.



Booked Nov 4th.  We did it in July, anything changed since then?


----------



## limabeanmom2003

renes said:


> Booked Nov 4th.  We did it in July, anything changed since then?


We booked Nov 4th too.  This is our first time!


----------



## Harambe

Congrats on booking the dessert party!  Now, how does it work?  Since they have opened for the party, I am assuming those are the days that DHS will be showing the SW fireworks show?  Does it typically go on at the same time as Fantasmic?  THANKS!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars A New Hope on TNT
> Yes, I'm watching it with commercials
> Yes,  I own the bluray and I'm still watching it with commercials
> MTFBWY


We were doing the same at my parents' house! We do that quite often with SW, LotR, Hunger Games, Harry Potter....lol.


----------



## Cynister

Anyone there now know if they still have the SW ears that are the clear ears with the ships that light up?


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Anyone there now know if they still have the SW ears that are the clear ears with the ships that light up?


I'm here now and haven't seen them.  But after the show I'll look for them


----------



## yulilin3

Harambe said:


> Congrats on booking the dessert party!  Now, how does it work?  Since they have opened for the party, I am assuming those are the days that DHS will be showing the SW fireworks show?  Does it typically go on at the same time as Fantasmic?  THANKS!


You should check the fantasmic schedule on the site,  the times change depending on your dates.


----------



## yulilin3

renes said:


> Booked Nov 4th.  We did it in July, anything changed since then?


The party is now indoors,  not sure if that was the same in July.  First page has links to a lot of reviews,  you can see the dates that people posted


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Anyone there now know if they still have the SW ears that are the clear ears with the ships that light up?


Only could look inside mickey's of Hollywood since all the other stores were already closed when the show ended  and they weren't there but I did see a lot of people wearing them


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from dhs
It looks like they expanded the viewing area of the dessert party,  I didn't really see the crowds loaded in so can't say how full it was
There are now 2 walkways that go from launch bay to the hyperion theater,  arrived about the 45 minutes before the show and the area was pretty full,  all the way up to the projection towers
Since we were there with my 9 year old nephew and sister decided to go all the way to in front of gmr, again not a lot of people. Plenty of room and my sister enjoyed the view even if it was really close

Nothing like seeing someone watch this show for the first time.  My nephew had the biggest smile the whole time and even my sister enjoyed the show and she is not a star wars fan,  in her own words "I fell asleep during the movie with the big slug thing" ugh. She loved the show


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like they expanded the viewing area of the dessert party, I didn't really see the crowds loaded in so can't say how full it was


I didn't feel it was overly crowded, and was able to stay seated on the ground until the show started. I was right behind the light pole at the right end of the reserved area, and felt it was a great view, and a great way to end our vacation. 

But we must have missed the person collecting lanyards.  Or is it intended that we keep them?


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> Only could look inside mickey's of Hollywood since all the other stores were already closed when the show ended  and they weren't there but I did see a lot of people wearing them


Thanks for looking! If you or anyone else are around when the other stores are open I'd appreciate it if you could keep an eye out & let me know. Trying to get a costume together for when we go in a few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## soniam

Cynister said:


> Thanks for looking! If you or anyone else are around when the other stores are open I'd appreciate it if you could keep an eye out & let me know. Trying to get a costume together for when we go in a few weeks. Thanks!



The parks shopping app ways out of stock, but I don't know if that's true or not. In late July, Tatooine Traders was selling them. Good luck.


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> I didn't feel it was overly crowded, and was able to stay seated on the ground until the show started. I was right behind the light pole at the right end of the reserved area, and felt it was a great view, and a great way to end our vacation.
> 
> But we must have missed the person collecting lanyards.  Or is it intended that we keep them?


They are collecting the lanyards?


----------



## GaryDis

yulilin3 said:


> They are collecting the lanyards?


I assumed they would, as they seem quite durable and reusable.  Surely they wouldn't want people using them for repeat nights, and they seem too expensive for Disney to change the design each night. 

But judging from your response, my assumption was wrong. So yet another souvenir.


----------



## cgattis

GaryDis said:


> I assumed they would, as they seem quite durable and reusable.  Surely they wouldn't want people using them for repeat nights, and they seem too expensive for Disney to change the design each night.
> 
> But judging from your response, my assumption was wrong. So yet another souvenir.


We didn't get lanyards when we did the party in August.  Is this new?


----------



## GaryDis

cgattis said:


> We didn't get lanyards when we did the party in August.  Is this new?


I don't know, but how did they keep people out of the food area?  We found seats along the wall in large room outside the two character meets, where people attending the party were mixing with people who weren't. But there was a CM stationed at the entrance to the area where the food was being served, and he was certainly turning away people without lanyards. 

Likewise, when we marched out to the viewing area, some people without lanyards joined us (because it was an open route, convenient for getting to the other side of the park), but they checked lanyards again at the entrance to the reserved area, just before giving out the steins.


----------



## yulilin3

The lanyards are new,  first I heard of them wad about 3 weeks ago.  Before lanyards that had wristbands,  different  colors for each night. 
The lanyards don't appear to have the party date on them so I'm assuming they have different colors for each night.  I don't see them asking people to return the lanyards which is why I asked


----------



## yulilin3

GaryDis said:


> I assumed they would, as they seem quite durable and reusable.  Surely they wouldn't want people using them for repeat nights, and they seem too expensive for Disney to change the design each night.
> 
> But judging from your response, my assumption was wrong. So yet another souvenir.


when you said it I thought that it was what they were doing. They usually leave the guests keep the lanyard for all events that have them


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Thanks for looking! If you or anyone else are around when the other stores are open I'd appreciate it if you could keep an eye out & let me know. Trying to get a costume together for when we go in a few weeks. Thanks!


If I see them do you want me to buy one and hold it for you? or I could ship it?


----------



## CJK

We watched Fantasmic last night, and were seated in the dinner package section in center of theater. Fantasmic was at 8pm and the Star Wars fireworks were at 8:15pm. I had assumed that we wouldn't hear too much of the fireworks, but boy, was it ever a big distraction. Everyone all around me kept turning around and watching the fireworks. It really detracted from Fantasmic. I hope Disney doesn't continue the trend of having both shows happen simultaneously.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> We watched Fantasmic last night, and were seated in the dinner package section in center of theater. Fantasmic was at 8pm and the Star Wars fireworks were at 8:15pm. I had assumed that we wouldn't hear too much of the fireworks, but boy, was it ever a big distraction. Everyone all around me kept turning around and watching the fireworks. It really detracted from Fantasmic. I hope Disney doesn't continue the trend of having both shows happen simultaneously.


last night was the last night. Starting tonight SWaGS is at 7:45pm and Fantasmic! is at 8pm


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> last night was the last night. Starting tonight SWaGS is at 7:45pm and Fantasmic! is at 8pm


That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> last night was the last night. Starting tonight SWaGS is at 7:45pm and Fantasmic! is at 8pm


So, trying to plan an early Dec trip here.  Assuming that they change the posted park hours to close at 8, I'm ASSUMING that these time would hold for that first week in Dec also?  If not, do you think SWaGS would start at 6:45 and Fantasmic! at 7:00 with currently posted park closing of 7:00?  
*
If only we had a crystal ball - or Disney would get their act together and post hours and reservations times in advance for people to get plans done!*


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> So, trying to plan an early Dec trip here.  Assuming that they change the posted park hours to close at 8, I'm ASSUMING that these time would hold for that first week in Dec also?  If not, do you think SWaGS would start at 6:45 and Fantasmic! at 7:00 with currently posted park closing of 7:00?
> *
> If only we had a crystal ball - or Disney would get their act together and post hours and reservations times in advance for people to get plans done!*


I expect that first week in December to extend until at least 8pm. Then it'll probably be 7:45pm SWaGS and  8pm Fantasmic! I can't see them going back to having F! going off first and then SWaGS unless they are adding a second F!
At this point I would keep the night plans as flexible as possible


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> I expect that first week in December to extend until at least 8pm. Then it'll probably be 7:45pm SWaGS and  8pm Fantasmic! I can't see them going back to having F! going off first and then SWaGS unless they are adding a second F!
> At this point I would keep the night plans as flexible as possible



Well, we're  there the week after Thanksgiving, but it spans into Dec that week... so we're HOPING that they release hours for the rest of November, through Dec 3.  rather than through Thanksgiving week, and waiting to release our week later.   

And of course, the Friday night with EMHs is Dec 2...so we really ARE hoping for an 8 PM close with extra hours, rather than s 7PM close.


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> I expect that first week in December to extend until at least 8pm. Then it'll probably be 7:45pm SWaGS and  8pm Fantasmic! I can't see them going back to having F! going off first and then SWaGS unless they are adding a second F!
> At this point I would keep the night plans as flexible as possible


@Candycane83 @Talby and I can't remember exact names of everyone else


----------



## yulilin3

Here are some pictures I took from in front of GMR, as always it was pretty empty there. If you have the option and time to get s spot by the dessert party area, it is better there cause you can see the scope of the show, But if you need a very last minute spot and don't want to be crowded with other people this is a good alternative





















a view of the people just sitting on the floor, watching the show. It's a very chilled atmosphere there and you can appreciate the surround sound


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> Here are some pictures I took from in front of GMR, as always it was pretty empty there. If you have the option and time to get s spot by the dessert party area, it is better there cause you can see the scope of the show, But if you need a very last minute spot and don't want to be crowded with other people this is a good alternative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a view of the people just sitting on the floor, watching the show. It's a very chilled atmosphere there and you can appreciate the surround sound


Fabulous pics!! Can you confirm that the show is at 7:45pm tonight? We're thinking of going over last minute to check it out tonight and want to make sure we're on time! lol MDE calendar appears to be down. TIA!


----------



## rangerxenos

Question, I don't see any SW Fireworks listed past the first week of November.  I arrive on November 9th, and was planning on seeing the fireworks at least once while I was there, and hopefully doing the dessert party as well.  There's no chance they're planning on stopping them, is there?


----------



## yulilin3

rangerxenos said:


> Question, I don't see any SW Fireworks listed past the first week of November.  I arrive on November 9th, and was planning on seeing the fireworks at least once while I was there, and hopefully doing the dessert party as well.  There's no chance they're planning on stopping them, is there?


It's been updating very slowly,  first page has all update dates made to the calendar.  The first week of November was posted Last Saturday


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Fabulous pics!! Can you confirm that the show is at 7:45pm tonight? We're thinking of going over last minute to check it out tonight and want to make sure we're on time! lol MDE calendar appears to be down. TIA!


7:45pm. Have fun


----------



## rangerxenos

yulilin3 said:


> It's been updating very slowly,  first page has all update dates made to the calendar.  The first week of November was posted Last Saturday



So just because it's not there, doesn't mean they won't be doing them?


----------



## limabeanmom2003

ArielSRL said:


> We were doing the same at my parents' house! We do that quite often with SW, LotR, Hunger Games, Harry Potter....lol.





rangerxenos said:


> So just because it's not there, doesn't mean they won't be doing them?



Correct.  They have been adding the dates slowly.


----------



## Lisa F

rangerxenos said:


> So just because it's not there, doesn't mean they won't be doing them?


they have been updating about a month at a time a month in advance with the occasional one week update. the show is new... they will run it, just haven't announced when at this point.  it is not every day either so the schedule is not guaranteed, but it is safe to say that they will run it some days.


----------



## rangerxenos

limabeanmom2003 said:


> Correct.  They have been adding the dates slowly.



Thank you, I've been freaking out, the SW fireworks was one of the reasons I wanted to come down this November!


----------



## MissErikaRae

Here at the desert party. Went over to the viewing area and they said no one can come in before the official escort. Did they change that? I thought you could go in early if you wanted.


----------



## yulilin3

MissErikaRae said:


> Here at the desert party. Went over to the viewing area and they said no one can come in before the official escort. Did they change that? I thought you could go in early if you wanted.


Last night I saw people in there before the escort,  it might be too early


----------



## MissErikaRae

yulilin3 said:


> Last night I saw people in there before the escort,  it might be too early



Seems like I asked the wrong CM. Haha whoops!


----------



## CJK

Just watched SWAGS, in front of the dessert party area. Crowds were low tonight, so we were able to arrive 15 minutes before the show with time to spare to find a great viewing spot. Loved it even more the second time!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Just watched SWAGS, in front of the dessert party area. Crowds were low tonight, so we were able to arrive 15 minutes before the show with time to spare to find a great viewing spot. Loved it even more the second time!!!!


Awesome! !


----------



## yulilin3

Went to Disney Springs yesterday. Inside Once Upon a Toy store they have a make your tags machine














Also there's this new SW book, it's really cute




And for those who remember the original Star Tours, there's a Rex metal figure


----------



## lizzilou

We are going Feb 4-9 and the dessert party is a very high priority for my DH.  Assuming they will still be doing it, since its not posted yet, it will most likely be open for booking late Dec?  Any idea what time in Feb it would be at?

I'm feeling anxious that this party is going to screw with my perfecting planned and fretted over ADRs.


----------



## yulilin3

lizzilou said:


> We are going Feb 4-9 and the dessert party is a very high priority for my DH.  Assuming they will still be doing it, since its not posted yet, it will most likely be open for booking late Dec?  Any idea what time in Feb it would be at?
> 
> I'm feeling anxious that this party is going to screw with my perfecting planned and fretted over ADRs.


historically February fireworks show was at 7:45pm. If they continue with releasing the dates only a month in advance then it should be released end of December beginning of January


----------



## areno79

yulilin3 said:


> last night was the last night. Starting tonight SWaGS is at 7:45pm and Fantasmic! is at 8pm



So glad to hear they're changing it!! 



Lisa F said:


> @Candycane83 @Talby and I can't remember exact names of everyone else



I'm getting excited! Love seeing the new pics!


----------



## Lisa F

areno79 said:


> So glad to hear they're changing it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting excited! Love seeing the new pics!


sorry I forgot you (and everyone else). major brain fog right now!


----------



## Belle915

We just got back from our trip and we did the Dessert Party for the first time  This is actually our first ever dessert party in all the parks. I wanted to give my thoughts since you guys were so helpful in my planning!!

It was just my husband and I. We headed over to the launch bay area around 6:15 thinking we would just find a seat outside and wait till we started seeing people go in, well there were two CM outside giving out the lanyards already so we got ours and headed inside. We got a seat inside right outside the meet and greet areas and waited until the opened up (i'm sorry I didn't look at the time! everyone was pushing their way in and hurrying!) I was eye balling a table close the drink area off to the side and got it. I wanted to just walk around and take some pics but it got super crazy! people were almost running and pushing their way into the food and drink areas. I grabbed a couple of the tiny plates and loaded up what I could and tagged off with my husband so he could go get some stuff too. We tried to grab different things so we could just eat off each others plates without having to go back as often. The desserts were okay, nothing really blew me away. I liked the chocolate cupcake, the blue panna cotta stuff, and also the liquid nitro stuff (sorry I forget the name off hand!) the best. The savory items were very good too! I needed the savory items after all those sweets!!! I was most disappointed in the drinks. I thought they were way too sweet for my liking, and I like sweet stuff. I don't know if this is common or we just got a super sweet batch that night. 

The storm troopers walking around were very fun! That is a nice touch. I wish the Jawas were walking around in the same areas also. I did not see it for myself but i heard someone say they were trading, but I can't confirm. 

I loved the special viewing area for the fireworks!!! Everyone was so smushed in and we had a nice area to watch without feeling too crowded. We went out a few mins early so we could stake our spot. I'm glad we didn't march out with the storm troopers, it might have been fun if there was more or they made a bigger deal about them being marched out, but there was just 2 and no music was played or anything. We stood in the first far right behind the rope for the scooters. I thought they would let kids in there, but there wasn't any. I don't know if they just didn't make it known kids could go in there or they were stopping them. 

The fireworks were awesome! This was the first time we watched them. There is just so much going on it's hard to take in, we will have to go back! 

The chewie stein is a nice touch.....but big. We didn't really need two of them. I can't imagine being a family of 4 or 5 and lugging all those home!

Would we do this again, probably not. At least not any time soon. If we did another dessert party we would probably try out wishes or illuminations. It was fun and it was a nice extra for our anniversary trip. Loved the viewing spot. I didn't like how they had everyone shoved in that little area. I felt bad for the people who came in later and didn't even get a table in that room and had to find one outside the roped off area or sit on the floor. Everyone was very pushy also. It was like they needed to get to the desserts before they were gone, but they were clearly bringing more out. It was a little too hectic for my liking. 

If you are like desserts, sweet drinks, a star wars fan, and looking for a special viewing area for the fireworks- I saw try it  We did enjoy ourselves and had fun, it just wouldn't be a thing we would do every trip.


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> No clue on when they will announce either thing
> Last year they announced the special force awakens event before the movie tickets went on sale.


Hi! Has there been any updates on this? Thanks!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Hi! Has there been any updates on this? Thanks!!!


nope, no info at all


----------



## Lisa F

Belle915 said:


> We just got back from our trip and we did the Dessert Party for the first time  This is actually our first ever dessert party in all the parks. I wanted to give my thoughts since you guys were so helpful in my planning!!
> 
> It was just my husband and I. We headed over to the launch bay area around 6:15 thinking we would just find a seat outside and wait till we started seeing people go in, well there were two CM outside giving out the lanyards already so we got ours and headed inside. We got a seat inside right outside the meet and greet areas and waited until the opened up (i'm sorry I didn't look at the time! everyone was pushing their way in and hurrying!) I was eye balling a table close the drink area off to the side and got it. I wanted to just walk around and take some pics but it got super crazy! people were almost running and pushing their way into the food and drink areas. I grabbed a couple of the tiny plates and loaded up what I could and tagged off with my husband so he could go get some stuff too. We tried to grab different things so we could just eat off each others plates without having to go back as often. The desserts were okay, nothing really blew me away. I liked the chocolate cupcake, the blue panna cotta stuff, and also the liquid nitro stuff (sorry I forget the name off hand!) the best. The savory items were very good too! I needed the savory items after all those sweets!!! I was most disappointed in the drinks. I thought they were way too sweet for my liking, and I like sweet stuff. I don't know if this is common or we just got a super sweet batch that night.
> 
> The storm troopers walking around were very fun! That is a nice touch. I wish the Jawas were walking around in the same areas also. I did not see it for myself but i heard someone say they were trading, but I can't confirm.
> 
> I loved the special viewing area for the fireworks!!! Everyone was so smushed in and we had a nice area to watch without feeling too crowded. We went out a few mins early so we could stake our spot. I'm glad we didn't march out with the storm troopers, it might have been fun if there was more or they made a bigger deal about them being marched out, but there was just 2 and no music was played or anything. We stood in the first far right behind the rope for the scooters. I thought they would let kids in there, but there wasn't any. I don't know if they just didn't make it known kids could go in there or they were stopping them.
> 
> The fireworks were awesome! This was the first time we watched them. There is just so much going on it's hard to take in, we will have to go back!
> 
> The chewie stein is a nice touch.....but big. We didn't really need two of them. I can't imagine being a family of 4 or 5 and lugging all those home!
> 
> Would we do this again, probably not. At least not any time soon. If we did another dessert party we would probably try out wishes or illuminations. It was fun and it was a nice extra for our anniversary trip. Loved the viewing spot. I didn't like how they had everyone shoved in that little area. I felt bad for the people who came in later and didn't even get a table in that room and had to find one outside the roped off area or sit on the floor. Everyone was very pushy also. It was like they needed to get to the desserts before they were gone, but they were clearly bringing more out. It was a little too hectic for my liking.
> 
> If you are like desserts, sweet drinks, a star wars fan, and looking for a special viewing area for the fireworks- I saw try it  We did enjoy ourselves and had fun, it just wouldn't be a thing we would do every trip.



thanks for the review!  sounds like mostly worth it! I am not a huge sweets fan myself but I am thinking of shoving a few larger paper plates and my refillable mug into my backpack for this so that I can get more in one trip and avoid the craziness at the bar and buffet.  Did you try all of the drinks or just one? i'd probably just get 2-3 of one and put it in my mug and nurse it throughout the entire event.


----------



## yulilin3

Belle915 said:


> We just got back from our trip and we did the Dessert Party for the first time  This is actually our first ever dessert party in all the parks. I wanted to give my thoughts since you guys were so helpful in my planning!!
> 
> It was just my husband and I. We headed over to the launch bay area around 6:15 thinking we would just find a seat outside and wait till we started seeing people go in, well there were two CM outside giving out the lanyards already so we got ours and headed inside. We got a seat inside right outside the meet and greet areas and waited until the opened up (i'm sorry I didn't look at the time! everyone was pushing their way in and hurrying!) I was eye balling a table close the drink area off to the side and got it. I wanted to just walk around and take some pics but it got super crazy! people were almost running and pushing their way into the food and drink areas. I grabbed a couple of the tiny plates and loaded up what I could and tagged off with my husband so he could go get some stuff too. We tried to grab different things so we could just eat off each others plates without having to go back as often. The desserts were okay, nothing really blew me away. I liked the chocolate cupcake, the blue panna cotta stuff, and also the liquid nitro stuff (sorry I forget the name off hand!) the best. The savory items were very good too! I needed the savory items after all those sweets!!! I was most disappointed in the drinks. I thought they were way too sweet for my liking, and I like sweet stuff. I don't know if this is common or we just got a super sweet batch that night.
> 
> The storm troopers walking around were very fun! That is a nice touch. I wish the Jawas were walking around in the same areas also. I did not see it for myself but i heard someone say they were trading, but I can't confirm.
> 
> I loved the special viewing area for the fireworks!!! Everyone was so smushed in and we had a nice area to watch without feeling too crowded. We went out a few mins early so we could stake our spot. I'm glad we didn't march out with the storm troopers, it might have been fun if there was more or they made a bigger deal about them being marched out, but there was just 2 and no music was played or anything. We stood in the first far right behind the rope for the scooters. I thought they would let kids in there, but there wasn't any. I don't know if they just didn't make it known kids could go in there or they were stopping them.
> 
> The fireworks were awesome! This was the first time we watched them. There is just so much going on it's hard to take in, we will have to go back!
> 
> The chewie stein is a nice touch.....but big. We didn't really need two of them. I can't imagine being a family of 4 or 5 and lugging all those home!
> 
> Would we do this again, probably not. At least not any time soon. If we did another dessert party we would probably try out wishes or illuminations. It was fun and it was a nice extra for our anniversary trip. Loved the viewing spot. I didn't like how they had everyone shoved in that little area. I felt bad for the people who came in later and didn't even get a table in that room and had to find one outside the roped off area or sit on the floor. Everyone was very pushy also. It was like they needed to get to the desserts before they were gone, but they were clearly bringing more out. It was a little too hectic for my liking.
> 
> If you are like desserts, sweet drinks, a star wars fan, and looking for a special viewing area for the fireworks- I saw try it  We did enjoy ourselves and had fun, it just wouldn't be a thing we would do every trip.


thanks for the review


----------



## Belle915

Lisa F said:


> thanks for the review!  sounds like mostly worth it! I am not a huge sweets fan myself but I am thinking of shoving a few larger paper plates and my refillable mug into my backpack for this so that I can get more in one trip and avoid the craziness at the bar and buffet.  Did you try all of the drinks or just one? i'd probably just get 2-3 of one and put it in my mug and nurse it throughout the entire event.



The larger plates would help! We thought about bringing our food and wine tray but didn't feel like carting it around with us. We did try all the alcoholic drinks. Two of them I didn't mind so much- two I couldn't even do. They have coffee cups there we filled up with our drinks and took them outside with us  You could do the same thing with your refillable mug, it would hold more.


----------



## KangaFan

With all this rain and stormy weather--has anyone had the SW fireworks cancelled or postponed on their party night?  I'm looking at the forecast for ours on Monday (Oct 3) and so far it looks good, but I'm just wondering what Disney does if there's thunderstorms during the normal fireworks time.


----------



## yulilin3

KangaFan said:


> With all this rain and stormy weather--has anyone had the SW fireworks cancelled or postponed on their party night?  I'm looking at the forecast for ours on Monday (Oct 3) and so far it looks good, but I'm just wondering what Disney does if there's thunderstorms during the normal fireworks time.


I've been at the parks when it's been raining and with lightning in the distance and they still do the show. I'm guessing if there's lightning right on top of the park it might be cancelled. Remember that the party is non refundable but you do have to a day before to cancel for a full refund The dessert portion won't be cancelled since it's done indoors


----------



## megster1123

yulilin3 said:


> I've been at the parks when it's been raining and with lightning in the distance and they still do the show. I'm guessing if there's lightning right on top of the park it might be cancelled. Remember that the party is non refundable but you do have to a day before to cancel for a full refund The dessert portion won't be cancelled since it's done indoors



Is it a day before to cancel or 5? I thought my confirmation email said 5 prior.

Edit - never mind, this party is 1-day prior and the Wishes party is 5 days. Wonder why they're different?


----------



## yulilin3

megster1123 said:


> Is it a day before to cancel or 5? I thought my confirmation email said 5 prior.


no, just 1 day


----------



## NuJoy

KangaFan said:


> With all this rain and stormy weather--has anyone had the SW fireworks cancelled or postponed on their party night?  I'm looking at the forecast for ours on Monday (Oct 3) and so far it looks good, but I'm just wondering what Disney does if there's thunderstorms during the normal fireworks time.


They cancelled the fireworks on our party night last week.  Around the time we would have been escorted to the reserved section, CM's announced they would not be holding the space open due to rain; but anyone who wanted to watch the fireworks could just stand anywhere they could find.  They issued water and Chewie steins at the staircase on the way out.  My husband and I went to stand for the fireworks in front of the Chinese Theatre and only a few people were waiting.  Very shortly, the park announced the fireworks were cancelled.  Later, as we were waiting for a bus back to our resort, a couple told us they put their names on a list to be able to return another night to see the fireworks; but we were never informed of a list.  Someone later called my husband and left a message to reschedule a fireworks viewing or offer another alternative; but he hasn't been able to reach the representative due to her work days/hours.  He intends to speak with her tomorrow.  We will be back the last weekend of F&W and hope something can be accommodated at that time.


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> They cancelled the fireworks on our party night last week.  Around the time we would have been escorted to the reserved section, CM's announced they would not be holding the space open due to rain; but anyone who wanted to watch the fireworks could just stand anywhere they could find.  They issued water and Chewie steins at the staircase on the way out.  My husband and I went to stand for the fireworks in front of the Chinese Theatre and only a few people were waiting.  Very shortly, the park announced the fireworks were cancelled.  Later, as we were waiting for a bus back to our resort, a couple told us they put their names on a list to be able to return another night to see the fireworks; but we were never informed of a list.  Someone later called my husband and left a message to reschedule a fireworks viewing or offer another alternative; but he hasn't been able to reach the representative due to her work days/hours.  He intends to speak with her tomorrow.  We will be back the last weekend of F&W and hope something can be accommodated at that time.


how bad was the weather?


----------



## NuJoy

yulilin3 said:


> how bad was the weather?


When we were leaving the party, it was lightly raining and somewhat sporadic, which is why we decided to stay and watch the fireworks.  The fireworks were not cancelled until after the party and the party CM's instructions to stand anywhere for viewing suggest they believed the fireworks would still take place.  However, there must have been some lightning somewhere because no boats were running to the BoardWalk from HS.  Signs were posted redirecting guests to take a bus instead.  They do not run the boats when there is lightning reported in the area.


----------



## afan

Should I hope for the rest of November this weekend or next?


----------



## yulilin3

afan said:


> Should I hope for the rest of November this weekend or next?


I'm expecting to have some movement of the calendar this weekend,  how far will it go? I'm not sure but maybe until the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## afan

yulilin3 said:


> I'm expecting to have some movement of the calendar this weekend,  how far will it go? I'm not sure but maybe until the week before Thanksgiving.



I need the 9th so even if it's just a week more I'm good with that.


----------



## yulilin3

afan said:


> I need the 9th so even if it's just a week more I'm good with that.


Last update was 9/17th before that it was 9/2 so if the trend continues we should see one this weekend


----------



## Candycane83

yulilin3 said:


> I'm expecting to have some movement of the calendar this weekend,  how far will it go? I'm not sure but maybe until the week before Thanksgiving.


Hoping until the 1st week of Dec!


----------



## yulilin3

Candycane83 said:


> Hoping until the 1st week of Dec!


That would be a disney miracle


----------



## tstidm1

Have a question in relation to the Desert Party for folks. The Question is It something you book at 180 days out? Thinking about doing it either on Easter evening or the Saturday evening and want to see if I need to make that decision now or can wait until later. If so, What is the best way to book when it become available? By Phone or the website.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Have a question in relation to the Desert Party for folks. The Question is It something you book at 180 days out? Thinking about doing it either on Easter evening or the Saturday evening and want to see if I need to make that decision now or can wait until later. If so, What is the best way to book when it become available? By Phone or the website.


Seeing as it hasn't opened up more than maybe a month in advance no need to worry at 180 days.  When it does open it books fast on high season times, on lower season it doesn't sell out that fast.  Easiest way to book is online but you can also call


----------



## KangaFan

NuJoy said:


> They cancelled the fireworks on our party night last week.  Around the time we would have been escorted to the reserved section, CM's announced they would not be holding the space open due to rain; but anyone who wanted to watch the fireworks could just stand anywhere they could find.  They issued water and Chewie steins at the staircase on the way out.  My husband and I went to stand for the fireworks in front of the Chinese Theatre and only a few people were waiting.  Very shortly, the park announced the fireworks were cancelled.  Later, as we were waiting for a bus back to our resort, a couple told us they put their names on a list to be able to return another night to see the fireworks; but we were never informed of a list.  Someone later called my husband and left a message to reschedule a fireworks viewing or offer another alternative; but he hasn't been able to reach the representative due to her work days/hours.  He intends to speak with her tomorrow.  We will be back the last weekend of F&W and hope something can be accommodated at that time.



Thanks for posting this.  I wondered if they would offer some other form of compensation.  They are only offered on 1 of our park days so we wouldn't be able to re-schedule but since the major reason for attending is the reserved area, no one in our group wants to risk spending all that $$ for desserts/drinks.  At least this way, I can give the group all the intel the day before if we have to decide whether or not to cancel.  

Thanks!


----------



## KangaFan

yulilin3 said:


> I've been at the parks when it's been raining and with lightning in the distance and they still do the show. I'm guessing if there's lightning right on top of the park it might be cancelled. Remember that the party is non refundable but you do have to a day before to cancel for a full refund The dessert portion won't be cancelled since it's done indoors



That's what I was afraid of since most of our group is really doing this for the reserved viewing.  The other stuff was just a nice bonus but a bit pricey without the view.


----------



## TraceyL

I'm at the dessert party tonight.  I'm in my own so if you see me looking lost - please say hi


----------



## yulilin3

TraceyL said:


> I'm at the dessert party tonight.  I'm in my own so if you see me looking lost - please say hi


Have fun


----------



## yulilin3

Merchandise for Rogue One https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndise-coming-to-disney-parks-on-september-30/


----------



## madchatter

Everyone look into your crystal ball for a second!  Concerning the upcoming Xmas holidays...

ASSUMING they continue the fireworks show through the holidays
and ASSUMING they continue the current nightly schedule (4 nights a week)
and ASSUMING they have similar park hours to the weeks around Christmas as last year...

Do we think the fireworks would move back to around 11pm like last year?  Or would they try keep them earlier for some reason?

We're planning a 12/17-12/23 trip and it's been tough to even choose which day where.  We had to pull the trigger on dining a while back of course but I have enough flexibility to get us to HS on a firework evening if it seems like they'll probably be late-ish.

And with the high crowds at that time of year, we would probably opt for the dessert party if it were still an offering.  It might be worth it just for the designated viewing area alone if crowds are a 10+.

Prediction?

thanks...


----------



## yulilin3

madchatter said:


> Everyone look into your crystal ball for a second!  Concerning the upcoming Xmas holidays...
> 
> ASSUMING they continue the fireworks show through the holidays
> and ASSUMING they continue the current nightly schedule (4 nights a week)
> and ASSUMING they have similar park hours to the weeks around Christmas as last year...
> 
> Do we think the fireworks would move back to around 11pm like last year?  Or would they try keep them earlier for some reason?
> 
> We're planning a 12/17-12/23 trip and it's been tough to even choose which day where.  We had to pull the trigger on dining a while back of course but I have enough flexibility to get us to HS on a firework evening if it seems like they'll probably be late-ish.
> 
> And with the high crowds at that time of year, we would probably opt for the dessert party if it were still an offering.  It might be worth it just for the designated viewing area alone if crowds are a 10+.
> 
> Prediction?
> 
> thanks...








but...I'll play along
I expect SWaGS to start being performed nightly starting the week of Dec. 18th. 
I also expect hours to extend to at least 9pm. Since Fantasmic is already scheduled I expect SWaFS to be at 8:30pm or 9pm
Once the hours extend to 11pm (probably Dec. 23) we will see the addition of the second F! and then who knows at what time they will have SWaGS, probably 10pm

A lot of maybes and ifs


----------



## TraceyL

7-30 and we're still inside launch bay


----------



## madchatter

yulilin3 said:


> but...I'll play along
> I expect SWaGS to start being performed nightly starting the week of Dec. 18th.
> I also expect hours to extend to at least 9pm. Since Fantasmic is already scheduled I expect SWaFS to be at 8:30pm or 9pm
> Once the hours extend to 11pm (probably Dec. 23) we will see the addition of the second F! and then who knows at what time they will have SWaGS, probably 10pm
> 
> A lot of maybes and ifs


Ha ha...I definitely acknowledge the "futility probability" of out-guessing Disney.  Everything you said makes total sense.  I know that attendance year over year is down in 2016 but I assume the holidays will still be wall to wall.  My hopes are based on last year's hours and times as found on TP.com

HS moved to 11pm close on Friday 12/18 with F! at 7 and 9 with fireworks at 11pm.

I guess we all just do the best we can until all is revealed in due time...


----------



## yulilin3

TraceyL said:


> 7-30 and we're still inside launch bay


 I can hear thunder from my house. I hope it clears long enough for the show


----------



## dburg30

On a sold out night, how packed is it going to be?   Considering switching to a non sold out night..  Just not sure how many tickets they sell for this.


----------



## yulilin3

dburg30 said:


> On a sold out night, how packed is it going to be?   Considering switching to a non sold out night..  Just not sure how many tickets they sell for this.


Capacity is 185. You can read plenty of reviews on page one post four,  lots of people that have gone on sold out  nights


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Capacity is 185. You can read plenty of reviews on page one post four,  lots of people that have gone on sold out  nights



They increased it AGAIN?! I thought it was 170 or 175. Not that there's much difference between the two, but sheesh! I keep thinking about going for it, but hearing numbers like that doesn't give me confidence that we'll enjoy it.


----------



## punkin413

I realize I can probably go back and find this info somewhere, but I'm lazy and just prefer to ask here first.    Have they been offering the SW dessert party during the slower times?  We are going January 7-13 and I'm just wondering if I should prepare myself for the likelihood that it won't be offered at all.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> They increased it AGAIN?! I thought it was 170 or 175. Not that there's much difference between the two, but sheesh! I keep thinking about going for it, but hearing numbers like that doesn't give me confidence that we'll enjoy it.


Up by 10


----------



## yulilin3

punkin413 said:


> I realize I can probably go back and find this info somewhere, but I'm lazy and just prefer to ask here first.    Have they been offering the SW dessert party during the slower times?  We are going January 7-13 and I'm just wondering if I should prepare myself for the likelihood that it won't be offered at all.


First page has all info.
Yes,  they have been offering the party ever since SWaGS opened, but you should never expect anything until it's posted,  disney giveth and disney taketh away


----------



## dburg30

yulilin3 said:


> Capacity is 185. You can read plenty of reviews on page one post four,  lots of people that have gone on sold out  nights


Either didnt see specifically or just plain missed which reviews were on sold out nights.. Read some about very crowded..   Man, 185 people in that viewing area and food lines..   Have to really reconsider...   Ugh.. was looking forward to it also, now, not so much.


----------



## yulilin3

dburg30 said:


> Either didnt see specifically or just plain missed which reviews were on sold out nights.. Read some about very crowded..   Man, 185 people in that viewing area and food lines..   Have to really reconsider...   Ugh.. was looking forward to it also, now, not so much.


Almost all the reviews are from sold out nights since the party has sold out almost every night
It's a matter of priority and what you want to get our of the party. If you are at the entrance to the party early you will find a good table and the food line not crowded,  I'd you wait until the party has already opened you will find it harder to navigate.  I like the tables that are at the cantina area cause is not crowded there and it's close to go get more food and drink,  but that's me.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a list of stores and events happening tomorrow and some during the entire weekend for Force Friday Rogue One http://www.starwars.com/news/rogue-one-products-retailer-exclusives


----------



## Cynister

.


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> If I see them do you want me to buy one and hold it for you? or I could ship it?


If you see them, yes please let me know. Otherwise it looks like I'm figuring out how to make a jaws ear hat this weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> If you see them, yes please let me know. Otherwise it looks like I'm figuring out how to make a jaws ear hat this weekend.


I'm going to MK on Saturday (cause you know. I love crowds  ) But I might swing over to DHS after the morning stuff. If you want you can pm me your phone number and I can text you when I'm there and if I found them or not


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I missed a few days on here... not sure if this about Rogue One merchandise was posted yet:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndise-coming-to-disney-parks-on-september-30/


----------



## dburg30

Swapped from Saturday to Monday for the party.  Sure it may sell out, but I know there are at least 14 spots yet open, since that's the most allowed to book without having to call..   Really starting to think Saturday and Sunday may be chill around the Wilderness Lodge days..


----------



## KCMiller

So, we went to the party last week, and it was great, but I have a question - when we got there, we got our first round of food and drink, and were directed to a space up the stairs next to the Nutella station, where the Jawas were.  Which was fine, except it was a through way for people not attending the party, who kept stopping in groups to interact with the Jawas.  Nice for them, but weird for us - is this usual?  We decamped after a while, and found a table downstairs, but I was curious if this was the way it always is?  I noticed a few kids from the party who kept trying to get the Jawa's attention, but there were several groups of non-party goers who crowded around the Jawas, including a group of Japanese girls who monopolized them for quite a while, taking pictures, trading with them and enjoying them - the result was when the party kids finally got up to them, the Jawas had nothing left to trade.


----------



## Cluelyss

KCMiller said:


> So, we went to the party last week, and it was great, but I have a question - when we got there, we got our first round of food and drink, and were directed to a space up the stairs next to the Nutella station, where the Jawas were.  Which was fine, except it was a through way for people not attending the party, who kept stopping in groups to interact with the Jawas.  Nice for them, but weird for us - is this usual?  We decamped after a while, and found a table downstairs, but I was curious if this was the way it always is?  I noticed a few kids from the party who kept trying to get the Jawa's attention, but there were several groups of non-party goers who crowded around the Jawas, including a group of Japanese girls who monopolized them for quite a while, taking pictures, trading with them and enjoying them - the result was when the party kids finally got up to them, the Jawas had nothing left to trade.


The jawas are normally roaming in Launch Bay, they are not solely there for party-goers.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> The jawas are normally roaming in Launch Bay, they are not solely there for party-goers.


exactly.
There's just not enough space in the roped off dessert party area for all the tables, so they have scattered tables all around launch bay. I like being in the cantina cause it's always fun to see the Jawas interactions


----------



## yulilin3

Unrelated but related. If you are an Apholder, starting Saturday the merchandise discount goes up to 20%, just in time for my Rogue One purchases


----------



## KCMiller

yulilin3 said:


> exactly.
> There's just not enough space in the roped off dessert party area for all the tables, so they have scattered tables all around launch bay. I like being in the cantina cause it's always fun to see the Jawas interactions



So the space where we were wasn't solely for the party goers - that explains it.  We got a lot of weird looks from the folks traipsing by, I can tell you (of the 'where is the bar in here?' variety, mostly).


----------



## yulilin3

KCMiller said:


> So the space where we were wasn't solely for the party goers - that explains it.  We got a lot of weird looks from the folks traipsing by, I can tell you (of the 'where is the bar in here?' variety, mostly).


right, there are tables set up right in front of the entrances to the meet and greets, the Cantina area and the small courtyard outside where anyone can walk around


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> Unrelated but related. If you are an Apholder, starting Saturday the merchandise discount goes up to 20%, just in time for my Rogue One purchases


is that confirmed now?  I had seen the speculation earlier...


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> Unrelated but related. If you are an Apholder, starting Saturday the merchandise discount goes up to 20%, just in time for my Rogue One purchases



Is that a permanent change, or short-term?  We will be back in June, and that would be a nice perk to have...


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> is that confirmed now?  I had seen the speculation earlier...





preemiemama said:


> Is that a permanent change, or short-term?  We will be back in June, and that would be a nice perk to have...


It's confirmed. It's on the Hub under merchandise tab. No end date, I doubt that they will flip flop on this again


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> It's confirmed. It's on the Hub under merchandise tab. No end date, I doubt that they will flip flop on this again


Is it for all merchandise & all shops?


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Is it for all merchandise & all shops?


Disney operated stores. I think that movies, maybe music are exempt. Let me try and find the list,  it's on the ap site
EDIT: Here's the list
Discount does not apply to Walt Disney World Resort Operating Participant locations, including but not limited to: China, Japan and Morocco Pavilions at World Showcase in Epcot®, Arribas Brothers, Basin®, Basin White, Cirque du Soleil®, Curl® by Sammy Duvall, Ghirardelli® Ice Cream & Chocolate Shop, House of Blues®, The LEGO® Store, LittleMissMatched®, ORLANDO HARLEY-DAVIDSON®, Pop Gallery, Rainforest Cafe®, Rubio Balloon Arts, Sammy Duvall's Watersports Centre, Sosa Family Cigars, Something Silver®, Splitsville Luxury Lanes", Sunglass Icon®, Surrey Bike Rentals, T-REX, Wyland Galleries, The Disney Store, Disney's Character Premiere, Disney's Character Warehouse, Cast Connection and any other locations or kiosks that are not owned and operated by the owners of Walt Disney World Resort.


Discount is not valid on previous purchases or on purchases of ticket media, gift certificates, Disney Gift Cards, Park admission, Arcades, Disney Dollars, tobacco, alcohol, outdoor vending (e.g., in-Park balloon vendors, glow vendors), Add-a-Dollar (Wildlife Conservation Fund), postage stamps, rentals (e.g., strollers, ECV), personalization, Disney PhotoPass+, Disney PhotoPass® Online, Disney Store Online, framed Disney Dollars, Artist Sketch Program (original art), original or consignment art, newspapers/periodicals, videos, DVDs, CDs, sundries, pantry/prepared foods, digital/video/disposable cameras, film, consumer electronics, Titleist® and Cobra® golf equipment, National branded fragrances, treatments and cosmetics, Lladró, Armani, Hummel, Swarovski® Crystal, Walt Disney Classics Collection, select collectible originals, select specialty items, handmade items, special orders, purchase-with-purchase offers, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and The Pirates League packages, shipping or taxes, or on phone, email, online or mail order purchases. A valid Passholder ID and government-issued photo ID must be presented at time of purchase to receive discount. May not be combined with any other discount, offer, or promotion. Discount is for personal use only and may not be used to purchase merchandise with the intent to resell the merchandise.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> It's confirmed. It's on the Hub under merchandise tab. No end date, I doubt that they will flip flop on this again


Yippee....now I hope that they don't raise the cost of it too much!


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, I saw the SW fireworks last Saturday, and I have to say that it may just be the best night time show I've seen at Disney hands down. I mean its a really close tie between it and DLR's Fantasmic (sorry WDW, almost everything is better at DLR).


----------



## yulilin3

RAPstar said:


> Ok, I saw the SW fireworks last Saturday, and I have to say that it may just be the best night time show I've seen at Disney hands down. I mean its a really close tie between it and DLR's Fantasmic (sorry WDW, almost everything is better at DLR).


Some would call it "spectacular "


----------



## cgattis

yulilin3 said:


> Some would call it "spectacular "


I see what you did there.....


----------



## dburg30

Just curious, do they ever delay the show?  And if they do, do they allow you to stay at the 'party' part longer?


----------



## yulilin3

dburg30 said:


> Just curious, do they ever delay the show?  And if they do, do they allow you to stay at the 'party' part longer?


The show does get delayed because of weather.  I'm not sure if they leave the dessert setup after the hour is done.  Maybe someone who has done the party with a delay can answer


----------



## rteetz

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/09/march-of-first-order-changing-at.html?m=1


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2016/09/march-of-first-order-changing-at.html?m=1


thanks, just saw it posted on the HUB
For those that can't open the link
Captain Phasma and the First Order will now march from the park entrance, by Sid's and march down Hollywood Blvd to Centerstage. This change starts Sunday October 2nd


----------



## yulilin3

free shipping with any SW purchase https://www.disneystore.com/


----------



## pmaurer74

do you get plastic tickets like you get for the MVMCP? or are they linked to your magic band?


----------



## Cluelyss

pmaurer74 said:


> do you get plastic tickets like you get for the MVMCP? or are they linked to your magic band?


For the dessert party? No, it works like a dining reservation. But recently they started handing out lanyards.


----------



## pmaurer74

I have a question and I know since the dates and times are not out yet that this is speculation.... Assuming they keep the same schedule for December, we will be going to the SW dessert party on Wed. Dec. 21. Would the start time likely be 6:45pm? I have an O'hana ADR at 3:50pm. It has been 5 years since I have been to O'hana but wanted our group 13 to experience it. Is this plenty of time to have a relaxed dinner and make it back in time for the 6:45pm dessert party? I assume 3 hours is just right but I remember O'Hana taking forever to be seated but I was not sure since it was an early ADR if we would have that problem. Is it likely they will have the dessert party every night the week before Christmas or still the 4 times a week? I realize no one really knows just looking for guesses right now. The times "should" come out the first week of November right?


----------



## madchatter

pmaurer74 said:


> I have a question and I know since the dates and times are not out yet that this is speculation.... Assuming they keep the same schedule for December, we will be going to the SW dessert party on Wed. Dec. 21. Would the start time likely be 6:45pm? I have an O'hana ADR at 3:50pm. It has been 5 years since I have been to O'hana but wanted our group 13 to experience it. Is this plenty of time to have a relaxed dinner and make it back in time for the 6:45pm dessert party? I assume 3 hours is just right but I remember O'Hana taking forever to be seated but I was not sure since it was an early ADR if we would have that problem. Is it likely they will have the dessert party every night the week before Christmas or still the 4 times a week? I realize no one really knows just looking for guesses right now. The times "should" come out the first week of November right?





madchatter said:


> Everyone look into your crystal ball for a second!  Concerning the upcoming Xmas holidays...
> 
> ASSUMING they continue the fireworks show through the holidays
> and ASSUMING they continue the current nightly schedule (4 nights a week)
> and ASSUMING they have similar park hours to the weeks around Christmas as last year...
> 
> Do we think the fireworks would move back to around 11pm like last year?  Or would they try keep them earlier for some reason?
> 
> We're planning a 12/17-12/23 trip and it's been tough to even choose which day where.  We had to pull the trigger on dining a while back of course but I have enough flexibility to get us to HS on a firework evening if it seems like they'll probably be late-ish.
> 
> And with the high crowds at that time of year, we would probably opt for the dessert party if it were still an offering.  It might be worth it just for the designated viewing area alone if crowds are a 10+.
> 
> Prediction?
> 
> thanks...





yulilin3 said:


> but...I'll play along
> I expect SWaGS to start being performed nightly starting the week of Dec. 18th.
> I also expect hours to extend to at least 9pm. Since Fantasmic is already scheduled I expect SWaFS to be at 8:30pm or 9pm
> Once the hours extend to 11pm (probably Dec. 23) we will see the addition of the second F! and then who knows at what time they will have SWaGS, probably 10pm
> 
> A lot of maybes and ifs





madchatter said:


> Ha ha...I definitely acknowledge the "futility probability" of out-guessing Disney.  Everything you said makes total sense.  I know that attendance year over year is down in 2016 but I assume the holidays will still be wall to wall.  My hopes are based on last year's hours and times as found on TP.com
> 
> HS moved to 11pm close on Friday 12/18 with F! at 7 and 9 with fireworks at 11pm.
> 
> I guess we all just do the best we can until all is revealed in due time...


----------



## rangerxenos

afan said:


> I need the 9th so even if it's just a week more I'm good with that.



Still impatiently waiting here as well, that's the week I'm looking for.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Just wanted to note this is the 600th page! 

And, I received an email announcing the new Disney Visa card design:


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Just wanted to note this is the 600th page!
> 
> And, I received an email announcing the new Disney Visa card design:
> 
> View attachment 198197


O.M.G. now I'm torn,  cause I love my vader card but BB8 is so cute


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> O.M.G. now I'm torn,  cause I love my vader card but BB8 is so cute


Just order it and you can switch off when having a Dark Side day.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Just order it and you can switch off when having a Dark Side day.


Might do that.  I mean,  my kids didn't use to call me Darth Mom for nothing so I need to keep Vader around


----------



## jessicag13

hiroMYhero said:


> Just order it and you can switch off when having a Dark Side day.


CAN you switch, as long as the card numbers all stay the same? I've always wondered, since I got the Mickey and then immediately ordered the Vader as soon as it was available.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jessicag13 said:


> CAN you switch, as long as the card numbers all stay the same? I've always wondered, since I got the Mickey and then immediately ordered the Vader as soon as it was available.


In the past we were able to switch. Chase sent the wrong design at first and they didn't void out the card when we requested a replacement. 

Only 2 Rewards Redemption cards can be attached to one Visa account but I don't know if they limit the actual number of credit cards attached to the account.


----------



## ktlm

Well, there went $200 down the drain. Tonight was our night. Fireworks cancelled due to weather. So disappointed. As fas as the dessert part, in our opinion the fried Nutella was terrific, the margarita was good, and the hummus was good. None of us really cared for the other drinks or the other desserts. First time DH ever met a bread pudding he didn't like. Totally bummed. This was the thing I was looking forward to the most during the trip.


----------



## cgattis

ktlm said:


> Well, there went $200 down the drain. Tonight was our night. Fireworks cancelled due to weather. So disappointed. As fas as the dessert part, in our opinion the fried Nutella was terrific, the margarita was good, and the hummus was good. None of us really cared for the other drinks or the other desserts. First time DH ever met a bread pudding he didn't like. Totally bummed. This was the thing I was looking forward to the most during the trip.


Yeah, I normally snarf down ANY bread pudding, but all the candy and junk on that just made it blech.  Sorry you didn't get to see the show   I'd feel the same way.


----------



## Delilah1310

ktlm said:


> Well, there went $200 down the drain. Tonight was our night. Fireworks cancelled due to weather. So disappointed. As fas as the dessert part, in our opinion the fried Nutella was terrific, the margarita was good, and the hummus was good. None of us really cared for the other drinks or the other desserts. First time DH ever met a bread pudding he didn't like. Totally bummed. This was the thing I was looking forward to the most during the trip.



oh that stinks! so sorry! 

what's this about a margarita? I didn't realize ... or maybe the menu has been updated since I read about the drinks ... is this a true margarita? On the rocks, I'm guessing, not frozen?


----------



## DebbieB

More party reservations opened up for the last week of October yesterday.  We got one for 10/24.


----------



## ktlm

cgattis said:


> Yeah, I normally snarf down ANY bread pudding, but all the candy and junk on that just made it blech.  Sorry you didn't get to see the show   I'd feel the same way.




DH said it was the worst bread pudding he had ever had in his life. DD threw hers out too. I'm not a bread pudding fan, so I didn't try it. 



Delilah1310 said:


> oh that stinks! so sorry!
> 
> what's this about a margarita? I didn't realize ... or maybe the menu has been updated since I read about the drinks ... is this a true margarita? On the rocks, I'm guessing, not frozen?



Light speed margarita. It is basically a margarita on the rocks with blood orange added and it was really good! I should have had a second. I tried the vodka watermelon lemonade, but I found it too sweet (and my favorite WDW drink is the frozen grey goose slush).


----------



## GaryDis

I wouldn't call the bread pudding bad, but it wasn't worthwhile.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> O.M.G. now I'm torn,  cause I love my vader card but BB8 is so cute


I'm having the same dilemma....


----------



## yulilin3

ktlm said:


> Well, there went $200 down the drain. Tonight was our night. Fireworks cancelled due to weather. So disappointed. As fas as the dessert part, in our opinion the fried Nutella was terrific, the margarita was good, and the hummus was good. None of us really cared for the other drinks or the other desserts. First time DH ever met a bread pudding he didn't like. Totally bummed. This was the thing I was looking forward to the most during the trip.


I'm so sorry, that sucks.


----------



## MinnieMSue

ktlm said:


> Well, there went $200 down the drain. Tonight was our night. Fireworks cancelled due to weather. So disappointed. As fas as the dessert part, in our opinion the fried Nutella was terrific, the margarita was good, and the hummus was good. None of us really cared for the other drinks or the other desserts. First time DH ever met a bread pudding he didn't like. Totally bummed. This was the thing I was looking forward to the most during the trip.



We were there too. We enjoyed the party but when I saw how the storm was forming and expanding right over us I knew they would cancel the fireworks. We left at 8 and rode back to back on toy story without having to exit then headed to the busses. I really only had a couple of drinks. I liked how they had trays of pre poured drinks to hand out so you didn't necessarily have to head to the bar. I mainly ate the savory items and enjoyed them all. I did have the Nutella and that was yummy. My daughter sampled most of the desserts and had a Mickey bar. We had no problems getting what we wanted to eat - felt the crowd was easily manageable. We sat by the entrance and watched the poor girl constantly guard the party from people wanting to go in mainly to take photos of the bb8 on display. My daughter was so bummed that the fireworks were cancelled as it was her birthday. But you can't win them all.


----------



## yulilin3

I was told that they strike down the party as soon as the stormtroopers are supposed to lead you out.  If the show is delayed they ask everyone to exit the party area while they take everything out
You are allowed to stay inside launch bay if you want


----------



## McKelly

OK - I've been spot reading this thread hoping to find this info, but I have been unsuccessful.  So, I am probably going to ask questions that have been discussed - sorry.

So, it appears that the fireworks and dessert party don't run every night?  (weird)  Is there a pattern at all - M, W, F, Sat, etc. or are the days all over the place?  

And are they still not releasing dates until about a month out?


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

So if they cancel the fireworks do you get any money back?  It kinds seems crazy to spend all that money just for the desserts.


----------



## yulilin3

Wanna be Ariel said:


> So if they cancel the fireworks do you get any money back?  It kinds seems crazy to spend all that money just for the desserts.


It's not refundable and that's stated on the reservation.  What you can do is the day before check the forecast and you can cancel up to a day before and get a full refund


----------



## yulilin3

McKelly said:


> OK - I've been spot reading this thread hoping to find this info, but I have been unsuccessful.  So, I am probably going to ask questions that have been discussed - sorry.
> 
> So, it appears that the fireworks and dessert party don't run every night?  (weird)  Is there a pattern at all - M, W, F, Sat, etc. or are the days all over the place?
> 
> And are they still not releasing dates until about a month out?


Yes,  they've been very slow at releasing dates. October is the first month where they've gone to 4 times a week and the same days have carried to the first week of November.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

yulilin3 said:


> It's not refundable and that's stated on the reservation.  What you can do is the day before check the forecast and you can cancel up to a day before and get a full refund



Okay thank you that is what I thought.


----------



## boomgoesthemickey

Wanna be Ariel said:


> So if they cancel the fireworks do you get any money back?  It kinds seems crazy to spend all that money just for the desserts.


We're going on the last Friday in October and if the forecast does look like its going to get rained out you can be sure I'll be making my money back in tasty beverages


----------



## MommaBerd

MinnieMSue said:


> I liked how they had trays of pre poured drinks to hand out so you didn't necessarily have to head to the bar.



This is the first I've read of this...is this a new thing?


----------



## yulilin3

MommaBerd said:


> This is the first I've read of this...is this a new thing?


I'm surprised if no one is over seeing this,  since it's alcoholic beverages


----------



## NuJoy

MommaBerd said:


> This is the first I've read of this...is this a new thing?


On Sept. 19th, CM had 2 different cocktails on trays to grab as we walked in to the party area.  I was very concerned because I could taste no alcohol in them at all (my husband said he could taste alcohol slightly).  After that, I only went to the bartender and was not disappointed again.  I did not notice CM's with trays of drinks after the initial start of the party.


----------



## AmyA

We went to the dessert party on Friday (9/30) night and really liked it; I was worried that we would think it wasn't worth the cost but even my husband, who loves Disney but hates the price$,  said several times that it was awesome     and was glad I had booked it.

Overall we thought the food/desserts were OK (the sugar cookeies, cupcakes) to pretty good (panna cotta, hummus, red velvet brownie with ice cream...yummm). We were VERY thrilled to only have to wait about 10 minutes for the show to start once we were escorted out to the viewing area. It was so hot and humid that, IMO, the price of the party was almost worth it just for that. 

We LOVED the fireworks show!! Also can confirm that the Dessert Party staff was actively bringing the small kids who were willing to leave their parents up to the front of the viewing area. 

So glad we did this...and appreciate this thread so much because I would have never even thought of booking this without reading about it here!


----------



## TraceyL

yulilin3 said:


> I'm surprised if no one is over seeing this,  since it's alcoholic beverages



Yes - we had 2 CMs on Thursday with trays of pre poured drinksduring the early part of the party.  Made it easier during the initial rush.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Haven been on in a while, but now planning a Feb trip. A couple of questions:

1. We didn't the dessert party when it first started, once outside and once in the disney junior area. It that still the "bad weather" backup location? 

2. Has the menu changed at all?

3. What is the track record on fireworks cancellation? We did 2 parties because the fireworks were canceled first day and we were given tickets to a party later in the week as compensation.


----------



## toonaspie

If the schedule is consistent into December then this should work out perfectly for me.

I just need to ask: How much time do you think is there between the start of the party and when the fireworks show actually starts?  That could make or break if we do decide to do this.


----------



## DaisyDDuck

AmyA said:


> We went to the dessert party on Friday (9/30) night and really liked it; I was worried that we would think it wasn't worth the cost but even my husband, who loves Disney but hates the price$,  said several times that it was awesome     and was glad I had booked it.
> 
> Overall we thought the food/desserts were OK (the sugar cookeies, cupcakes) to pretty good (panna cotta, hummus, red velvet brownie with ice cream...yummm). We were VERY thrilled to only have to wait about 10 minutes for the show to start once we were escorted out to the viewing area. It was so hot and humid that, IMO, the price of the party was almost worth it just for that.
> 
> We LOVED the fireworks show!! Also can confirm that the Dessert Party staff was actively bringing the small kids who were willing to leave their parents up to the front of the viewing area.
> 
> So glad we did this...and appreciate this thread so much because I would have never even thought of booking this without reading about it here!



I agree that the thread sparks one's interest.


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> Haven been on in a while, but now planning a Feb trip. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. We didn't the dessert party when it first started, once outside and once in the disney junior area. It that still the "bad weather" backup location?
> 
> 2. Has the menu changed at all?
> 
> 3. What is the track record on fireworks cancellation? We did 2 parties because the fireworks were canceled first day and we were given tickets to a party later in the week as compensation.


1. The dessert party is now dime inside launch bay
2. Not really,  the took away the bus uits and added hummus and flat bread
3.the show is cancelled if the lightning in the area 



toonaspie said:


> If the schedule is consistent into December then this should work out perfectly for me.
> 
> I just need to ask: How much time do you think is there between the start of the party and when the fireworks show actually starts?  That could make or break if we do decide to do this.


The dessert party starts 75 minutes before the show


----------



## toonaspie

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party starts 75 minutes before the show



OK that's not bad.  I'll think we'll do it then.  It will be the ultimate Star Wars experience for my friend (yeah he's one of them fanboys).


----------



## yulilin3

toonaspie said:


> OK that's not bad.  I'll think we'll do it then.  It will be the ultimate Star Wars experience for my friend (yeah he's one of them fanboys).


Chanting "one of us, one of us! !"


----------



## Tiggerette

Any recent news on Jawa trading? 

I warned a few friends going down that the Jawa trading was becoming spotty, and not to expect it. If they wanted they could bring a shiny/glowy thing to trade, but there's no guarantee and Jawa don't like a queue. (After all they're scavengers, they don't have time for such things. Utinni! )


----------



## DizDaD7

Sorry if this is has already been asked & answered, but Does anyone know if Nov. 4th or 5th is going to be the last day to watch these fireworks, or do you think they'll be extended.?  *(If not already)

TIA Dizdad


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggerette said:


> Any recent news on Jawa trading?
> 
> I warned a few friends going down that the Jawa trading was becoming spotty, and not to expect it. If they wanted they could bring a shiny/glowy thing to trade, but there's no guarantee and Jawa don't like a queue. (After all they're scavengers, they don't have time for such things. Utinni! )


They are still trading but it's best to not easy that for sure,  just have then be prepared for a trade but not to expect it



DizDaD7 said:


> Sorry if this is has already been asked & answered, but Does anyone know if Nov. 4th or 5th is going to be the last day to watch these fireworks, or do you think they'll be extended.?  *(If not already)
> 
> TIA Dizdad


They have been updating the calendar slowly.  If you look at page one you can see the dates when they have updated the calendar
They should update the calendar soon


----------



## DizDaD7

yulilin3 said:


> They are still trading but it's best to not easy that for sure,  just have then be prepared for a trade but not to expect it
> 
> 
> They have been updating the calendar slowly.  If you look at page one you can see the dates when they have updated the calendar
> They should update the calendar soon



Thank you!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I was really hoping by now there would be some sort of dining experience (other than dessert party) tied to the Galactic Spectacular.


----------



## MinnieMSue

yulilin3 said:


> I'm surprised if no one is over seeing this,  since it's alcoholic beverages





MommaBerd said:


> This is the first I've read of this...is this a new thing?



They explained what the drinks were and that they had alcohol. I am guessing they only gave them if you definitely look old enough (sadly I do). They also had a tray of non alcoholic drinks too. My daughter helped herself to that. I bet it kept the lines at the bar down. I didn't have to even go to the bar since I liked whatever drink I had and revisited the man with it a few times.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUfan4444 said:


> I was really hoping by now there would be some sort of dining experience (other than dessert party) tied to the Galactic Spectacular.


I don't think we will see any type of dinning experience until SWLand is opened. Unless they bring the galactic breakfast back to Sci Fi


----------



## emij

Tiggerette said:


> Any recent news on Jawa trading?
> 
> I warned a few friends going down that the Jawa trading was becoming spotty, and not to expect it. If they wanted they could bring a shiny/glowy thing to trade, but there's no guarantee and Jawa don't like a queue. (After all they're scavengers, they don't have time for such things. Utinni! )



When we were there last week, there were 3 Jawas out - DD found one, says "Utini" to him, and he danced around each time she said it.  I figured that meant they weren't trading.  But then I saw their handler and I asked her - she said that ONE of the three was trading, and led us over to that one.  SO... just because one isn't trading, that doesn't mean that there is NO trading happening.  I'd be prepared and then verify if at first you don't have success.


----------



## Somnia

So the only day we can see this is Nov 2nd. We are staying at AKL and eating at Boma at 4:45, do you think it'd be worth it doing the Dessert party? I don't even know if we'll be able to make it over in time to enjoy it is why I ask. We're seeing the fireworks no matter what though since they're at 8PM which gives us time to eat and go to the Studios.


----------



## poohfriend77

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think we will see any type of dinning experience until SWLand is opened. Unless they bring the galactic breakfast back to Sci Fi



Oh, I wish they would! It was easily our top character dining experience ever (tied with one particularly great experience at 1900PF, anyway). DH has never been so happy to spend $50 on a waffle.


----------



## yulilin3

Somnia said:


> So the only day we can see this is Nov 2nd. We are staying at AKL and eating at Boma at 4:45, do you think it'd be worth it doing the Dessert party? I don't even know if we'll be able to make it over in time to enjoy it is why I ask. We're seeing the fireworks no matter what though since they're at 8PM which gives us time to eat and go to the Studios.


you will probably be full for the party but that's completely up to you and your family. A lot of people do the dessert party mainly for the guaranteed spot, with the food and drinks as an added bonus/ If you don't do the party and you want the same view you would need to get a spot an hour early


----------



## yulilin3

poohfriend77 said:


> Oh, I wish they would! It was easily our top character dining experience ever (tied with one particularly great experience at 1900PF, anyway). DH has never been so happy to spend $50 on a waffle.


It was awesome and the restaurant lends itself for SW so easily


----------



## Somnia

yulilin3 said:


> you will probably be full for the party but that's completely up to you and your family. A lot of people do the dessert party mainly for the guaranteed spot, with the food and drinks as an added bonus/ If you don't do the party and you want the same view you would need to get a spot an hour early



Ya I figured we'd probably we full which made me think it wouldn't be worth it for us. The spot would be nice also, but I figure we'll arrive between 7-7:15 so we should get a decent spot for the fireworks. Thanks for the information


----------



## nogreenworld

Given the prior schedule announcements, I was really hoping for the November update this weekend.  Honestly, I'm really surprised at how badly they are handling the scheduling of this event.  

I echo everyone else's sentiments that Disney wants you to plan out your restaurants half a year in advance and then your rides 60 days in advance, but they can't get their act together at nearly 30days out from our trip.  Knowing that this party is a key event, our fastpass and dining reservations would be secondary to it, but how can you plan for something you don't even know will happen?

I was pleased to see that in october they went m, w, f, s only because i had planned our HS day for a wednesday.  

So on I plow, refreshing the galactic party page every so often, like a hungry rat in a test cage.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Could you imagine if they turned all those "cars" at Sci-Fi into "speeders" from the Star Wars universe?


----------



## jlundeen

Iowamomof4 said:


> Could you imagine if they turned all those "cars" at Sci-Fi into "speeders" from the Star Wars universe?


and played scenes from the SW movies instead of those tired old 50's clips....that would be fun.  Maybe droids could serve the food...


----------



## yulilin3

nogreenworld said:


> Given the prior schedule announcements, I was really hoping for the November update this weekend.  Honestly, I'm really surprised at how badly they are handling the scheduling of this event.
> 
> I echo everyone else's sentiments that Disney wants you to plan out your restaurants half a year in advance and then your rides 60 days in advance, but they can't get their act together at nearly 30days out from our trip.  Knowing that this party is a key event, our fastpass and dining reservations would be secondary to it, but how can you plan for something you don't even know will happen?
> 
> I was pleased to see that in october they went m, w, f, s only because i had planned our HS day for a wednesday.
> 
> So on I plow, refreshing the galactic party page every so often, like a hungry rat in a test cage.


I was expecting an update this past weekend as well



Iowamomof4 said:


> Could you imagine if they turned all those "cars" at Sci-Fi into "speeders" from the Star Wars universe?


OMG best idea!! but then it couldn't go back to drive in theater for lunch and dinner


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I was expecting an update this past weekend as well
> 
> 
> OMG best idea!! *but then it couldn't go back to drive in theater for lunch and dinner*



I wouldn't mind.  I'm sure others would.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> and played scenes from the SW movies instead of those tired old 50's clips....that would be fun.  Maybe droids could serve the food...


during the SW breakfast that;s what happened. SW clips, droids did not serve breakfast thought


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I wouldn't mind.  I'm sure others would.


I know most people that have posted on this thread wouldn't mind. We would just need to use some Jedi mind tricks on the weak minded


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I know most people that have posted on this thread wouldn't mind. We would just need to use some Jedi mind tricks on the weak minded



*wave of hand* You don't want to see old sci-fi movie clips.
*wave of hand* You prefer Star Wars and agree that Episode I doesn't exist. You will go watch the movies now, beginning with Episode II and continuing through to Episode VII. You will camp out with the rest of us for the opening of Rogue One. Have a magical day!


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> *wave of hand* You don't want to see old sci-fi movie clips.
> *wave of hand* You prefer Star Wars and agree that Episode I doesn't exist. You will go watch the movies now, beginning with Episode II and continuing through to Episode VII. You will camp out with the rest of us for the opening of Rogue One. Have a magical day!


 I agree but would change Episode I for II. Cannot stand Attack of the Clones


----------



## iheartglaciers

nogreenworld said:


> Given the prior schedule announcements, I was really hoping for the November update this weekend.  Honestly, I'm really surprised at how badly they are handling the scheduling of this event.
> 
> I echo everyone else's sentiments that Disney wants you to plan out your restaurants half a year in advance and then your rides 60 days in advance, but they can't get their act together at nearly 30days out from our trip.  Knowing that this party is a key event, our fastpass and dining reservations would be secondary to it, but how can you plan for something you don't even know will happen?



I'm feeling the exact same way.  My 60 days is coming up and I'm having a hard time finalizing our planning because of this...


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Okay, I need the help of experts on the galactic spectacular show (whatever the nighttime show is) for a sort of dumb and unimportant, but very specific question. (Like most internet queries)

Saw the show last month with my nephew, looooved it.  But!  My nephew is totally Boba Fett obsessed, and was highly offended that he did not see his beloved bounty hunter/sarlacc snack in the projections.  (His mom triumphantly declared she saw him, only to be hissed at "THATS JENGO FETT".  What an embarrassment she is.)
Anyway, I said he probably WAS there, there was just so much going on, that we simply missed him.
So, that's my question, Does boba fett appear in any of the projections?  We watched a video of the show on YouTube, and I didn't notice.
My suggestion was that the kid just come around to the light side and like a character that WILL appear.  (I mean, you're not hiding Han Solo on a side building, amirite?)


----------



## yulilin3

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, I need the help of experts on the galactic spectacular show (whatever the nighttime show is) for a sort of dumb and unimportant, but very specific question. (Like most internet queries)
> 
> Saw the show last month with my nephew, looooved it.  But!  My nephew is totally Boba Fett obsessed, and was highly offended that he did not see his beloved bounty hunter/sarlacc snack in the projections.  (His mom triumphantly declared she saw him, only to be hissed at "THATS JENGO FETT".  What an embarrassment she is.)
> Anyway, I said he probably WAS there, there was just so much going on, that we simply missed him.
> So, that's my question, Does boba fett appear in any of the projections?  We watched a video of the show on YouTube, and I didn't notice.
> My suggestion was that the kid just come around to the light side and like a character that WILL appear.  (I mean, you're not hiding Han Solo on a side building, amirite?)


Now that I think about it,  I don't think I've seen Boba Fett in the show, he does appear on the stage show though .   Next time I watch I'll make sure to pay more attention.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Tiggerette said:


> Any recent news on Jawa trading?
> 
> I warned a few friends going down that the Jawa trading was becoming spotty, and not to expect it. If they wanted they could bring a shiny/glowy thing to trade, but there's no guarantee and Jawa don't like a queue. (After all they're scavengers, they don't have time for such things. Utinni! )



We did the dessert party tonight. There were three jawa in the room. My boys took a piece of gold and silver metallic crepe paper and fake gold coins. The jawa contemplated for a long time and then gave them a long string of Mardi Gras beads. They definitely weren't trading with everyone. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Henrybaby

yulilin3 said:


> *Fireworks
> THE WDW CALENDAR HAS ONLY BEEN UPDATING THE DATES VERY SLOWLY*​
> 
> *Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular: *Nightly starting June 17th at 9:45pm until July 2nd.
> *July *3rd on at 9:30pm schedule is out until July 31st (updated June 22)
> *August* 1st through 21st 9:30pm 22nd through 31st. 8:45pm
> *September *1st through 16th 8:45pm (Updated July 16th)
> 16th through the 24th 8:15pm
> 25th through October 1st 7:45pm
> *October * 1,3,5 7:45pm (updated 9/2)
> 7,8,10,12 7:30p
> 14,15,17,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,31 at 8pm
> *NOVEMBER *2,4,5 at 8pm (updated 9/17)
> 
> Tips on where the best spots are: http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/st...tips-and-review-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> _*Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular Review from a Non Star Wars Fan*_ http://disboards.com/threads/offici...rty-launch-bay.3439569/page-490#post-56111430
> 
> *Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular*: As the next generation of the current Star Wars-inspired fireworks show, this blockbuster nightly show, unprecedented in Disney’s Hollywood Studios history, will light up the sky with Star Wars-themed fireworks, lasers, light projections and other special effects combined with Star Wars-themed music and iconic characters and scenes from throughout the saga.
> 
> 
> Through these state-of-the-art special effects that project onto the nearby Chinese Theatre and other surrounding buildings, guests will gaze at the twin suns of Tatooine, push through a field of battle droids, navigate through an asteroid field, soar down the trench of the Death Star and deliver the final blow to destroy Starkiller Base. The show, which will unfold through a series of acts, will be punctuated by a tower of fire as well as powerful spotlight beams that create lightsabers in the sky_*.*_



Any thoughts on Disney continuing beyond November 5? I arrive the 6.


----------



## yulilin3

Henrybaby said:


> Any thoughts on Disney continuing beyond November 5? I arrive the 6.


The calendar will probably be updated in the next week.


----------



## brnrss34

We went to to dessert party 9/29. Got our lanyards, went inside and got bench seats to the left of dessert area. Grabbed a couple of drinks off the trays two cms where holding. No lines for desserts till a little later. We grabbed a couple Mickey bars  next to the Nutella, you have to ask for one.  10 mins before everyone was lead out we grabbed our spots behind wheelchair area. There were allot of wheelchair people, so I think that's why they didn't let any kids in that area. We still had an excellent view.  Got our water bottles and chewie steins. I thought it was a wonderful show. I think it was worth the price. Loved how they intergrate Darth Sidious using the force on us into the trees. Thanks for all the tips and tricks everyone.


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> The calendar will probably be updated in the next week.


fingers crossed they update through the end of the year.


----------



## cel_disney

Our show us up next!!  We will be flying to the stormy world on Wednesday Morning and hope to have a great afternoon and evening at DHS capped off by Star Wars / Dessert Party before checking into the Poly!

Fingers crossed that Matthew doesn't cause too much trouble for anyone's trips this week!


----------



## pumpkinjl

My MIL will be on an EVC. Is there a special area for these or will she have to park it? We want to do the dessert party and the show. Is there room in launch bay for her EVC? Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

pumpkinjl said:


> My MIL will be on an EVC. Is there a special area for these or will she have to park it? We want to do the dessert party and the show. Is there room in launch bay for her EVC? Thanks.


If you are doing the dessert party there's special tables for wheel chairs and also a viewing area.  
If you're not doing the party there's no reserved section for wheel chairs


----------



## Henrybaby

yulilin3 said:


> The calendar will probably be updated in the next week.


Thanks. So u think there'll be more dates?


----------



## yulilin3

Henrybaby said:


> Thanks. So u think there'll be more dates?


I can't say 100% but I'm pretty confident the show will continue.  They just built the infrastructure for it,  and it's very popular


----------



## beesly

ktlm said:


> Well, there went $200 down the drain. Tonight was our night. Fireworks cancelled due to weather. So disappointed. As fas as the dessert part, in our opinion the fried Nutella was terrific, the margarita was good, and the hummus was good. None of us really cared for the other drinks or the other desserts. First time DH ever met a bread pudding he didn't like. Totally bummed. This was the thing I was looking forward to the most during the trip.



So sorry! My DD and I threw on our ponchos after CV on Saturday and visited the Launch Bay. We saw lots of dessert party folks sitting on the floor waiting for the final determination on the SW show. I was expecting Sunday to be rainier than Saturday but it turned out to be the opposite!



Tiggerette said:


> Any recent news on Jawa trading?
> 
> I warned a few friends going down that the Jawa trading was becoming spotty, and not to expect it. If they wanted they could bring a shiny/glowy thing to trade, but there's no guarantee and Jawa don't like a queue. (After all they're scavengers, they don't have time for such things. Utinni! )



On Saturday night my DD attempted a trade, but the two Jawas that were out weren't trading. I told her this might happen, so she wasn't overly disappointed. She let one Jawa try on her flashing ring but then took it back and said she'd return with it in January to try again.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

So it sounds like Jawa trading is inconsistent, but they like shiny things and things that light up that aren't glow-sticks, yet?

I have a light-up yo-yo to try.


----------



## Henrybaby

yulilin3 said:


> I can't say 100% but I'm pretty confident the show will continue.  They just built the infrastructure for it,  and it's very popular


Thanks so much! Fingers crossed!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

yulilin3 said:


> Now that I think about it,  I don't think I've seen Boba Fett in the show, he does appear on the stage show though .   Next time I watch I'll make sure to pay more attention.


thanks!  Another pair of eyes on it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PatMcDuck

This is probably not helpful to most of you, but at Launch Bay in DL, Boba Fett is walking around (but no Jawas!)  We hung with him, as most guests were not interested when we were there.  I was like, omg omg Boba Fett!  LOL.  We took several photos with him....


----------



## seigyoku

PatMcDuck said:


> This is probably not helpful to most of you, but at Launch Bay in DL, Boba Fett is walking around (but no Jawas!)  We hung with him, as most guests were not interested when we were there.  I was like, omg omg Boba Fett!  LOL.  We took several photos with him....



Boba at DL was pretty entertaining, I had Filbert in his Jedi garb that day and Fett was like "I have no quarrel with you Jedi... yet..." He's pretty interactive!


----------



## DaisyNY

Do you receive the Chewie steins before you leave Launch Bay or after the fireworks? Sounds like leaving the party ten minutes early is the way to go to get a good viewing spot!


----------



## MinnieMSue

DaisyNY said:


> Do you receive the Chewie steins before you leave Launch Bay or after the fireworks? Sounds like leaving the party ten minutes early is the way to go to get a good viewing spot!



You get them when you go into the fireworks viewing area. (Except us last Saturday when it was pouring with lightening and they brought them into launch bay to handout. That was my clue they were probably going to end up cancelling the fireworks)


----------



## Lisa F

pmaurer74 said:


> fingers crossed they update through the end of the year.


from your mouth to Iger's ears


----------



## EveClark

Sorry if this has been discussed, I tried to keep up for a while but the past month has been crazy, so I haven't been on the boards...
If they do update the calendar this week, will the park hours change as well? We'll be there Dec 5 and right now it shows the park closing at 7:00 when last year at that time it closed at 8:30. I realize there are no Osborn Lights this year but I didn't know if they would still keep with the later hours this year as well.
Besides not knowing what shows will be playing, it's also really frustrating to not know if dinner reservations or FP+ will be too early or too late for what's going on. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

EveClark said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, I tried to keep up for a while but the past month has been crazy, so I haven't been on the boards...
> If they do update the calendar this week, will the park hours change as well? We'll be there Dec 5 and right now it shows the park closing at 7:00 when last year at that time it closed at 8:30. I realize there are no Osborn Lights this year but I didn't know if they would still keep with the later hours this year as well.
> Besides not knowing what shows will be playing, it's also really frustrating to not know if dinner reservations or FP+ will be too early or too late for what's going on.
> Thanks!


They might? October moved from 7 pm close to at least 8 pm on firework nights.


----------



## rangerxenos

Cluelyss said:


> They might? October moved from 7 pm close to at least 8 pm on firework nights.



I hope they do this for November.  The very end of the night is a great time to get on a few more rides before close!


----------



## DaisyNY

Thanks for all the help...will be sure to give any feedback after our Oct 29th party! Can't wait!


----------



## Tucker24

Is the Star Wars Stage show going on everyday at DHS?


----------



## yulilin3

Tucker24 said:


> Is the Star Wars Stage show going on everyday at DHS?


Yes,  every day.  Just as all entertainment schedules at DHS the calendar is slowly updating.  You can see the times of the shows on the first page


----------



## EveClark

Cluelyss said:


> They might? October moved from 7 pm close to at least 8 pm on firework nights.



Thank You! This helps a lot. I hope they release the new calendar soon!


----------



## MinnieMSue

I just got a phone call from guest relations and they completely refunded our rained out dessert party! (Oct1). I told them I didn't expect it because we enjoyed the food and drinks but she said that no she was refunding the total cost to my card!  So happy! Just sad we didn't get to see the show. 
Edited because there was an autocorrect error


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Not sure it's been posted here, so I thought I'd copy over from another thread where I posted it:

*Update October 7, 12:01p Eastern*: *Walt Disney World will be closing all of its theme parks at 5p today and they will remain closed until Saturday. They will all be closed on Friday. *Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon are closed all day today and tomorrow. The Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween parties scheduled for Thursday and Friday have also been cancelled.

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...affect-walt-disney-world-disney-cruise-lines/


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  every day.  Just as all entertainment schedules at DHS the calendar is slowly updating.  You can see the times of the shows on the first page



I know you are local too! Just wanted to say I hope you and your family are safe through this storm. Thanks for all you do on the DIS!


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I know you are local too! Just wanted to say I hope you and your family are safe through this storm. Thanks for all you do on the DIS!


Thank you so much,  freaking out a bit but trying to keep my mind busy  we have all the supplies so now we're just waiting


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you so much,  freaking out a bit but trying to keep my mind busy  we have all the supplies so now we're just waiting


Yeah, same boat in Winter Garden. Hoping everything is back to normal soon. Supposed to do dessert party next Wednesday!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you so much,  freaking out a bit but trying to keep my mind busy  we have all the supplies so now we're just waiting





Thinking of you and Sending prayers your way that you and your family stay safe during the storm!


----------



## soniam

@yulilin3  You guys stay safe
@hiroMYhero  Hope your family is OK.

Anyone else in Florida, we are thinking about you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Lisa F

stay safe everyone in florida! especially you dis members who make our planning so much better!


----------



## KangaFan

Enjoyed the party this past Monday night.  In case anyone was wondering--the Jawas will not take a spouse in trade--I tried.    Also--word is out about leaving the party 10 minutes early.  We did this and the only spots left in the front row were on the left side where the tree blocks the projections on to the left of the theatre.  Still a great show, but thought I'd pass that info along.


----------



## antman

my next trip to WDW is in 13 days.  I am taking my 8 year old and my buddy is taking his 7 year old.  we have Star Wars dessert party tix but both our kids are a little sketchy with fireworks.  I know somewhere along the line in this thread there was a discussion with some ear protection but I can't search all 605 pages to find it so I will ask you fine people for recommendations.  I think hearing the music with the fireworks is a big part of the show so any recommendations on ear protection that won't block out everything?


----------



## yulilin3

Quick Matthew update
We are all good, wind gusts woke me up around 2am and couldn't go back to sleep. Right now wind is gusting at around 65mph so not bad. There's a tree outside that might not make it but other than that we are ok. No loss of power, yet, a neighborhood that's 6 miles from us lost power last night so I'm feeling very lucky
Thanks to everyone for the positive thoughts, especially those who reached ut through pm


----------



## yulilin3

antman said:


> my next trip to WDW is in 13 days.  I am taking my 8 year old and my buddy is taking his 7 year old.  we have Star Wars dessert party tix but both our kids are a little sketchy with fireworks.  I know somewhere along the line in this thread there was a discussion with some ear protection but I can't search all 605 pages to find it so I will ask you fine people for recommendations.  I think hearing the music with the fireworks is a big part of the show so any recommendations on ear protection that won't block out everything?


I remember someone saying there's a difference between noise cancelling and other headphones. I can't remember the specifics so hopefully someone that knows will pop in


----------



## yulilin3

rumors from Disneyland. Kylo Ren will be replaced by Vader at the Launch Bay meet and greet. No word of any changes at DHS


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> rumors from Disneyland. Kylo Ren will be replaced by Vader at the Launch Bay meet and greet. No word of any changes at DHS


I wish they would put Vader back in the regular meet and greet and then Kylo Ren in the Disney visa meet and greet so they both aren't the same.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I hope Kylo stays at DHS for a few more months.  We want to meet him, but our trip isn't until Jan.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I wish they would put Vader back in the regular meet and greet and then Kylo Ren in the Disney visa meet and greet so they both aren't the same.


I don't think they would make a character exclusive to the disney card


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they would make a character exclusive to the disney card


I know but that would give more exclusivity to card holders. Why have the same characters meet right next to each other? Sure the Visa line might be shorter sometimes but that doesn't seem very exclusive. What do I know though.


----------



## Cynister

rteetz said:


> I know but that would give more exclusivity to card holders. Why have the same characters meet right next to each other? Sure the Visa line might be shorter sometimes but that doesn't seem very exclusive. What do I know though.


Although I understand the exclusivity thought Yulady is explaining I tend to agree with you, Rteetz. If you're going to have the same character about 25ft from one another & the non-exclusive line isn't ever really super long, what's the point of having the exclusive line for the same character? It would seem to me that that is a waste of money from Disney's side in paying all of the CMs in the exclusive area that are waiting around a lot of the time.


----------



## CMNJ

So since I know you guys are big Star Wars fans I thought I'd share my project today. Found some cool glow in the dark Star Wars fabric at Walmart so I used it to make home made mouse ears. Think they turned out pretty well. The storm trooper and Boba Fett look really cool in the dark. Now to convince my family to wear them to the Star Wars fireworks


----------



## afan

Another weekend of hoping the rest of Nov gets released so I can book the 2nd week.


----------



## MommaBerd

afan said:


> Another weekend of hoping the rest of Nov gets released so I can book the 2nd week.



Waiting with you - we are third week


----------



## yulilin3

did my daily checks and nothing  I'll be out for most of the day, if anyone sees any change in the schedule make sure to post it here


----------



## disneydreamer781

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 199730 View attachment 199731  So since I know you guys are big Star Wars fans I thought I'd share my project today. Found some cool glow in the dark Star Wars fabric at Walmart so I used it to make home made mouse ears. Think they turned out pretty well. The storm trooper and Boba Fett look really cool in the dark. Now to convince my family to wear them to the Star Wars fireworks



Cute idea! Since there isn't a Yoda or R2, I'd wear that Stormtrooper one.


----------



## cel_disney

We went to the Oct 5 desert party!  It was pouring so we were checked in at 6 for the 6:30 party.  They said it would open at 6:15 and I think it did.  They said they would be gathering to walking over at 7:25.  We are and drank plenty, and took some to go cups with us!  The frozen Nutella was awesome and my daughter was obsessed with the blue milk desert!  We were ready to leave at 7:10 or so...

I ended up walking over early with my DS while DH took DD to see Chewie and then get in the storm trooper March line. 

When we arrived early - we were the only ones from our party but there were SEVEREL from the rained out Saturday show.   A lot of confusion about when those folks would be able to enter the area (before or after tonight's guests).  They ended up letting us all in a few minutes before the storm troopers but it meant that many in the front row were not from tonight's party.    I did get front row.  They did allow kids (no age checked) to the front row.

The fireworks/show were delayed 15 minutes.  We loved them.   One thing we didn't love was that some of the kids in front had light sabers lit up and were waving them in our view and it was distracting (and ruined photos), but they were well behaved kids and obviously away from their parents  - just not aware of the distraction. 

Thanks for everyone's help on this thread!!


----------



## cel_disney

Help Please!!  We have JTA today at 2:10.  What row to fight Vader??    

We loved seventh sister last time but DD wants a change! 

Also - at sign ups this EMH morning - they gave everyone (I think) an anytime FP for everyone in our party!   They opened the gates at 8:00, we got thru at 8:03 and 8:07 (2 lines) and we were signed up by 8:30.   The earliest time available was 12:10.  It was a very long line!!   Lots of people here by 7:45 for EMH!


----------



## PlutosUnDr8d

antman said:


> my next trip to WDW is in 13 days.  I am taking my 8 year old and my buddy is taking his 7 year old.  we have Star Wars dessert party tix but both our kids are a little sketchy with fireworks.  I know somewhere along the line in this thread there was a discussion with some ear protection but I can't search all 605 pages to find it so I will ask you fine people for recommendations.  I think hearing the music with the fireworks is a big part of the show so any recommendations on ear protection that won't block out everything?


http://www.guitarcenter.com/Hearing-Protection.gc
We used something like these ear plugs for our son's first real concert (age 9 at the time). Lowers the dB but does not block the music. You can order them online on Amazon, or find them at any music store. 
If your child won't wear ear buds, you can also find over-the-ear protection at Walmart, Target, etc., in the camping or sporting goods section.  
Good luck, and hope you have a magical trip!


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> Help Please!!  We have JTA today at 2:10.  What row to fight Vader??
> 
> We loved seventh sister last time but DD wants a change!
> 
> Also - at sign ups this EMH morning - they gave everyone (I think) an anytime FP for everyone in our party!   They opened the gates at 8:00, we got thru at 8:03 and 8:07 (2 lines) and we were signed up by 8:30.   The earliest time available was 12:10.  It was a very long line!!   Lots of people here by 7:45 for EMH!


The cm switchthe location of the lining up.  Basically,  as you are facing the JT banner,  so in the direction you will walk to go to the jt stage,  the right line will go to vader the left will go to seventh sister


----------



## MommaBerd

PlutosUnDr8d said:


> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Hearing-Protection.gc
> We used something like these ear plugs for our son's first real concert (age 9 at the time). Lowers the dB but does not block the music. You can order them online on Amazon, or find them at any music store.
> If your child won't wear ear buds, you can also find over-the-ear protection at Walmart, Target, etc., in the camping or sporting goods section.
> Good luck, and hope you have a magical trip!



Do you mind saying which brand you used? The link went to a page with multiple products.


----------



## PlutosUnDr8d

MommaBerd said:


> Do you mind saying which brand you used? The link went to a page with multiple products.


Wasn't sure if I was allowed to recommend a product specifically. ; )

http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...742+8711017+8713720+8717547+3293173637&rt=rud 

We ended up using these youth-sized ear protection, but in blue, for the concert--I believe we bought them at Target. Good--he kept his hearing AND could appreciate the music. Hope this helps!


----------



## nogreenworld

this is ridiculous.  we are less than 30 days out for the first week of november, and still nothing.  we're going the week of the 17th, but still.  this is really poor planning on disney's part.  seems unlike them.


----------



## pmaurer74

nogreenworld said:


> this is ridiculous.  we are less than 30 days out for the first week of november, and still nothing.  we're going the week of the 17th, but still.  this is really poor planning on disney's part.  seems unlike them.


My trip in June was like this, waiting until the last minute to schedule anything because of so many schedule problems so it is very much like them this year. I have ADRs to release but I cannot until I know when/if ROL and SW dessert party will be.


----------



## pumpkinjl

pmaurer74 said:


> My trip in June was like this, waiting until the last minute to schedule anything because of so many schedule problems so it is very much like them this year. I have ADRs to release but I cannot until I know when/if ROL and SW dessert party will be.



Same.


----------



## MonaMN

I am thinking that dealing with the hurricane delayed things even more than usual.


----------



## jlundeen

pmaurer74 said:


> My trip in June was like this, waiting until the last minute to schedule anything because of so many schedule problems so it is very much like them this year. I have ADRs to release but I cannot until I know when/if ROL and SW dessert party will be.


Same here....


----------



## MommaBerd

MonaMN said:


> I am thinking that dealing with the hurricane delayed things even more than usual.



My thoughts as well...


----------



## Lisa F

MonaMN said:


> I am thinking that dealing with the hurricane delayed things even more than usual.


you are probably right about that, however the dates should have been released well before that even happened!

I am also wondering if a comprehensive hours update will be happening through the end of the year... the last update brought them to the beginning of the xmas season stuff and with RoL potentially rolling out maybe they are looking at big picture.  A december girl can hope


----------



## kaybee1476

yulilin3 said:


> The cm switchthe location of the lining up.  Basically,  as you are facing the JT banner,  so in the direction you will walk to go to the jt stage,  the right line will go to vader the left will go to seventh sister



So they don't get to fight both bad guys? My kids are really hoping to do JTA for the first time next month. Are you saying that you choose who they fight when you sign up or when they show up at their assigned time? My girls have no idea who Seventh Sister is, so they will definitely want to fight Vader.


----------



## Vikss

Im travelling on November 5th so its less than a month - Id settle for just updated park hours at this point


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

I am with everyone waiting for the November dates to show up.  This is crazy and when I do get down there I will be bringing this up to guest relations for sure.  They make you plan things 180 days out only to have to change things around at the last minute.  Then you are stuff because all the good FP's and ADR are long gone.


----------



## yulilin3

nogreenworld said:


> this is ridiculous.  we are less than 30 days out for the first week of november, and still nothing.  we're going the week of the 17th, but still.  this is really poor planning on disney's part.  seems unlike them.


Unfortunately it's been like this all year,  I doubt it has anything to do with the hurricane



kaybee1476 said:


> So they don't get to fight both bad guys? My kids are really hoping to do JTA for the first time next month. Are you saying that you choose who they fight when you sign up or when they show up at their assigned time? My girls have no idea who Seventh Sister is, so they will definitely want to fight Vader.


Actually you don't get to choose,  but if you follow the directions on the prior post they will fight Vader. 
For people that don't know how the line up works they just stand in a circle without knowing


----------



## MinnieMSue

I posted last week that they called and refunded our rained out fireworks party money even though we ate and drank at the party. Well today someone else called from Hollywood studios to check if we would be returning in the near future (no we won't be unfortunately). She wanted to refund my money. I thanked her and explained that someone had already done so and that I felt it was un-necessary but extremely nice. She thanked me for my honesty. I think I almost got a double refund!  I never would have let them do that because the tickets were non-refundable to begin with (but was happy they did refund without me even having to ask).


----------



## Elliemay2

Okay. Wed is my FP day.  There hasn't been any update in park hours.  Do you expect HS to close later than stated currently (7PM)?  We will be in HS the week of Dec 14th.
Also, If we want to FP TSMM, ToT, and ST and also sign up for JTA, what is the best strategy for that day. We have H&V at 3:20 and plan on booking the Dessert Party.
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMSue said:


> I posted last week that they called and refunded our rained out fireworks party money even though we ate and drank at the party. Well today someone else called from Hollywood studios to check if we would be returning in the near future (no we won't be unfortunately). She wanted to refund my money. I thanked her and explained that someone had already done so and that I felt it was un-necessary but extremely nice. She thanked me for my honesty. I think I almost got a double refund!  I never would have let them do that because the tickets were non-refundable to begin with (but was happy they did refund without me even having to ask).


wow, the lack of communications is reaching new levels.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay. Wed is my FP day.  There hasn't been any update in park hours.  Do you expect HS to close later than stated currently (7PM)?  We will be in HS the week of Dec 14th.
> Also, If we want to FP TSMM, ToT, and ST and also sign up for JTA, what is the best strategy for that day. We have H&V at 3:20 and plan on booking the Dessert Party.
> Thanks!


I would expect the hours to extend to 8pm.  For fp it's up too you and if you want to try and get a 4th fp. If you schedule your fp earlier in the day then you'll have a chance to grab a 4th one. JT as always just be at the park at rope drop and you'll be fine


----------



## Elliemay2

Thank you!


----------



## Elliemay2

Here is my issue.  I know that we want to FP TSMM (Tier1) and then Tot and ST (Tier2), but we can't RD RnRC because we are going to be doing JTA signups.  How close is RnRC to JTA signups? Would the wait be too long by the time we sign up and get to RnRC?  We are planning on being there at 8AM to wait on RD unless you think that is too early. Would it be better to FP RnRC and run to TSMM after JTA signups?  Thanks again!


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Here is my issue.  I know that we want to FP TSMM (Tier1) and then Tot and ST (Tier2), but we can't RD RnRC because we are going to be doing JTA signups.  How close is RnRC to JTA signups? Would the wait be too long by the time we sign up and get to RnRC?  We are planning on being there at 8AM to wait on RD unless you think that is too early. Would it be better to FP RnRC and run to TSMM after JTA signups?  Thanks again!


I've heard that they have been giving out  anytime fp when you sign up for JT, this had been going on for a while so you could use those for RnRC. I wouldn't rely on them 100% but it's been going on for a while. I think that if you're there at rope drop,  sign up for jt and then go to RnRC you should be fine. It's about a 5 minute walk


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

So looking forward to he party this Wednesday. Sure wish they would release November and December dates for those waiting. I'll write after the party to let you know how it went with 2 ECV's. Thanks for all the advice on this thread.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 and anyone in Orlando tomorrow: I lifted this off of FB regarding Ashley Eckstein and the new book Ahsoka and the Book Signing:
"Calling all @STARWARS fans in central FL! Tomorrow night at 7 PM @ek_johnston and I will be at the @barnesandnoble store on Colonial Dr. in Orlando to celebrate the official release of the new book AHSOKA!!!!!! We're going to do a Q&A and book signing! Come and join us!!!" #starwars #ahsokatano


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 and anyone in Orlando tomorrow: I lifted this off of FB regarding Ashley Eckstein and the new book Ahsoka and the Book Signing:
> "Calling all @STARWARS fans in central FL! Tomorrow night at 7 PM @ek_johnston and I will be at the @barnesandnoble store on Colonial Dr. in Orlando to celebrate the official release of the new book AHSOKA!!!!!! We're going to do a Q&A and book signing! Come and join us!!!" #starwars #ahsokatano


Thanks,  I saw that on her page,  I'm missing it cause it's stephanie's first varsity choir concert


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks,  I saw that on her page,  I'm missing it cause it's stephanie's first varsity choir concert


Good luck to Stephanie! Have fun!


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> Good luck to Stephanie! Have fun!


She's warned me to bring tissues cause they're doing a tribute song for the Pulse victims,  so I'm mentally prepared  she also found out that the choir will be doing candlelight processional on November 30th with Neil Patrick Harris,  so they're all excited


----------



## MonaMN

yulilin3 said:


> She's warned me to bring tissues cause they're doing a tribute song for the Pulse victims,  so I'm mentally prepared  she also found out that the choir will be doing candlelight processional on November 30th with Neil Patrick Harris,  so they're all excited


Phooey - I will miss it by one day (we are going to CP on 12/1).  How cool would it be to sing w/ NPH?!?


----------



## Drnifer

yulilin3 said:


> she also found out that the choir will be doing candlelight processional on November 30th with Neil Patrick Harris,  so they're all excited


I will be there that day! I'm so excited for this


----------



## yulilin3

Drnifer said:


> I will be there that day! I'm so excited for this


Yay,  I'll be in line early,  her choir is performing for the last 2 shows


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> I've heard that they have been giving out  anytime fp when you sign up for JT, this had been going on for a while so you could use those for RnRC. I wouldn't rely on them 100% but it's been going on for a while. I think that if you're there at rope drop,  sign up for jt and then go to RnRC you should be fine. It's about a 5 minute walk


 Thank you! Do they give only one, or have they been giving enough for everyone in a group. We are taking several kids to sign up and will have several with us that just missed the age as well.


----------



## Drnifer

yulilin3 said:


> Yay,  I'll be in line early,  her choir is performing for the last 2 shows



We're doing the second show. I bet you daughter is beyond excited! Tell her Congratulations and we can't wait to hear her choir.


----------



## vinotinto

Just got home after a short trip to WDW, which included Saturday, Oct 8 at DHS. Crazy trip with parks closed on Friday, Oct 7, but that's a story for another time...

I wanted to send profuse thanks to @yulilin3 and everyone else posting in this thread. We walked out of Club Villain at 7:15, with fireworks staring at 7:30. We walked straight to the front/left of the Chinese theater and had a good view. I think it's similar to the Wishes view from the tomorrow land bridge (a little close and a little to the side, but a great last minute spot). I'm short and it was much better than standing behind. We all loved the show/projection/fireworks. 

Launch Bay was a huge hit too. My DD wore her Rey costume (she was supposed to wear it for MNSSHP, but it was cancelled). Fun interaction with stormtroopers, jawa, and Chewbacca. I think it was our favorite day of the trip!


----------



## frybry02

Am I reading this correct? DHS is closing at 7:00 Thursday 10/13. Therefore there will not be the Star Wars spectacular that night.


----------



## pmaurer74

What time of day and what day of the week does the schedule usually come out? Would it be at 7am if it has bee scheduled? or can it be on any time on any day?


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Thank you! Do they give only one, or have they been giving enough for everyone in a group. We are taking several kids to sign up and will have several with us that just missed the age as well.


Enough for everyone in your party. It's something they've been doing lately just don't expect it as things can change




Drnifer said:


> We're doing the second show. I bet you daughter is beyond excited! Tell her Congratulations and we can't wait to hear her choir.


Thank you. I'll be the mom waiting in line ridiculously early to be able too get in. It's better when it's a not so popular narrator, but all the kids are excited it's NPH this year




vinotinto said:


> Just got home after a short trip to WDW, which included Saturday, Oct 8 at DHS. Crazy trip with parks closed on Friday, Oct 7, but that's a story for another time...
> 
> I wanted to send profuse thanks to @yulilin3 and everyone else posting in this thread. We walked out of Club Villain at 7:15, with fireworks staring at 7:30. We walked straight to the front/left of the Chinese theater and had a good view. I think it's similar to the Wishes view from the tomorrow land bridge (a little close and a little to the side, but a great last minute spot). I'm short and it was much better than standing behind. We all loved the show/projection/fireworks.
> 
> Launch Bay was a huge hit too. My DD wore her Rey costume (she was supposed to wear it for MNSSHP, but it was cancelled). Fun interaction with stormtroopers, jawa, and Chewbacca. I think it was our favorite day of the trip!


Glad to hear you had a good trip dispite the storm. We were at DHS that night too, watched it from in front of GMR by the stroller parking



frybry02 said:


> Am I reading this correct? DHS is closing at 7:00 Thursday 10/13. Therefore there will not be the Star Wars spectacular that night.


The current schedule only has the show happening Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday For the most up to date info check page number one



pmaurer74 said:


> What time of day and what day of the week does the schedule usually come out? Would it be at 7am if it has bee scheduled? or can it be on any time on any day?


It has been completely random. Some days early some days late, ut's been out on Monday, Thursday, Friday and even Saturday and Sunday, sorry


----------



## Cluelyss

I know there have been conflicting reports about people being allowed to enter the reserved area early. Those who have done the party recently, were you allowed in early, and if so, how early? Fireworks start at 8, so trying to figure out the best time to duck out of the party. Going with 2 kids on Saturday and want to be as close to them as possible. Plus, I'm a shorty! TIA!!


----------



## CMNJ

yulilin3 said:


> The current schedule only has the show happening Monday, Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday


Not to argue with you but I think you mean Friday not Sunday. We are going next week and I had been closely watching the October dates. It seems they are trying to run it opposite of MNSSHP nights to draw crowds away from MK or not detract from party ticket sales (with the exception of Fridays which is evening EMH at DHS anyway).


----------



## yulilin3

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 200506
> Not to argue with you but I think you mean Friday not Sunday. We are going next week and I had been closely watching the October dates. It seems they are trying to run it opposite of MNSSHP nights to draw crowds away from MK or not detract from party ticket sales (with the exception of Fridays which is evening EMH at DHS anyway).


you're right, I'll fix the previous post


----------



## ktlm

MinnieMSue said:


> . My daughter was so bummed that the fireworks were cancelled as it was her birthday. But you can't win them all.



So sorry your daughter didn't get to see them on her birthday!




ktlm said:


> Well, there went $200 down the drain. Tonight was our night. Fireworks cancelled due to weather. So disappointed. As far as the dessert part, in our opinion the fried Nutella was terrific, the margarita was good, and the hummus was good. None of us really cared for the other drinks or the other desserts. First time DH ever met a bread pudding he didn't like. Totally bummed. This was the thing I was looking forward to the most during the trip.



Thanks to quite possibly the nicest CM on the planet, we were able to get rainchecked to see fireworks last Wednesday night.  My DD was thrilled!  They were absolutely every bit as spectacular as I had imagined and a highlight of our trip.  I absolutely would take a risk on the dessert party again because having that spot (along with the freeze fried nutella and lightspeed margaritas)  was definitely worth it.


----------



## ktlm

Cluelyss said:


> I know there have been conflicting reports about people being allowed to enter the reserved area early. Those who have done the party recently, were you allowed in early, and if so, how early? Fireworks start at 8, so trying to figure out the best time to duck out of the party. Going with 2 kids on Saturday and want to be as close to them as possible. Plus, I'm a shorty! TIA!!



We went straight to the fireworks area for our rain check last Wednesday. When we got there, there was a couple that had walked over early that was unhappy that they were not being let in yet.  Right after we got there, there were a few other groups that walked over early and a couple of other rainchecked groups as well. You could tell who was who because the lanyard colors were different- ours was maroon and the Wednesday night was more purple.   It seemed like there may have been some CM discussion debate as to whether they were going to let everyone waiting in early, or make them wait until the Storm Troopers arrived with the others, but I did not hear exactly what was going on- I got the impression (which could be entirely wrong) that one of the CMs wanted to wait until the stormtroopers arrived and another wanted to let the early people in.  Ultimately they let the early people in a few minutes before the Storm Troopers arrived with the others.  I think it may just depend on who is working the area on any specific night.


----------



## Roxyfire

ktlm said:


> We went straight to the fireworks area for our rain check last Wednesday. When we got there, there was a couple that had walked over early that was unhappy that they were not being let in yet.  Right after we got there, there were a few other groups that walked over early and a couple of other rainchecked groups as well. You could tell who was who because the lanyard colors were different- ours was maroon and the Wednesday night was more purple.   It seemed like there may have been some CM discussion debate as to whether they were going to let everyone waiting in early, or make them wait until the Storm Troopers arrived with the others, but I did not hear exactly what was going on- I got the impression (which could be entirely wrong) that one of the CMs wanted to wait until the stormtroopers arrived and another wanted to let the early people in.  Ultimately they let the early people in a few minutes before the Storm Troopers arrived with the others.  I think it may just depend on who is working the area on any specific night.



I was there that night as well. We left the party a little early to hit the bathroom and I was afraid we'd miss the walk out so we went right over. We got there just a minute before the stormtroopers did and people were jockeying to get in. I thought it was nice they had given people the chance to see the show on another night. I hadn't thought about how they would handle a rain out but that makes sense if it fits into the plan somehow.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## ktlm

FastPasser said:


> Did everything work out as you had hoped?





ktlm said:


> Thanks to quite possibly the nicest CM on the planet, we were able to get rainchecked to see fireworks last Wednesday night.  My DD was thrilled!  They were absolutely every bit as spectacular as I had imagined and a highlight of our trip.  I absolutely would take a risk on the dessert party again because having that spot (along with the freeze fried nutella and lightspeed margaritas)  was definitely worth it.



They actually were missing our name on the rain check list, but they wrote our name down and let us in no problem. DD got her Chewie stein.  And as quoted above, it was absolutely fabulous and I am very thankful for the CM who helped us and gave us the raincheck option!


----------



## Elliemay2

Okay.  How does this look?  Did I get the party times correct for if they change closing to 8PM?  Thank you SO SO much for all of your help 

Arrive before Rope Drop 8AM
JTA Sign-ups (ROPE DROP)9AM-930AM
Rocking Roller Coaster (xtra FP from JTA?)10AM
QUICK SERVICE 10:30
Tower of Terror (FASTPASS)11AM
Toy story Midway Mania (FASTPASS)12PM
Star Tours (FASTPASS)1PM
Explore - Get more Fast passes?
H&V 3:20
Dessert Party 645
Leave for viewing area 20 minutes early
Fireworks/closing 8PM


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Sorry if I missed this somewhere in the thread, but why are they giving extra FP at JTA sign-ups?


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay.  How does this look?  Did I get the party times correct for if they change closing to 8PM?  Thank you SO SO much for all of your help
> 
> Arrive before Rope Drop 8AM
> JTA Sign-ups (ROPE DROP)9AM-930AM
> Rocking Roller Coaster (xtra FP from JTA?)10AM
> QUICK SERVICE 10:30
> Tower of Terror (FASTPASS)11AM
> Toy story Midway Mania (FASTPASS)12PM
> Star Tours (FASTPASS)1PM
> Explore - Get more Fast passes?
> H&V 3:20
> Dessert Party 645
> Leave for viewing area 20 minutes early
> Fireworks/closing 8PM


it looks good, the only thing now is wait for the show time


----------



## yulilin3

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Sorry if I missed this somewhere in the thread, but why are they giving extra FP at JTA sign-ups?


no explanation other than the wait to sign up can be anywhere from several minutes to half an hour or more on busier days. Like I said this is something that started a couple of months ago and they can take it away so don't expect to get a fp


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> no explanation other than the wait to sign up can be anywhere from several minutes to half an hour or more on busier days. Like I said this is something that started a couple of months ago and they can take it away so don't expect to get a fp


Thanks for explaining!


----------



## MinnieMSue

ktlm said:


> So sorry your daughter didn't get to see them on her birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to quite possibly the nicest CM on the planet, we were able to get rainchecked to see fireworks last Wednesday night.  My DD was thrilled!  They were absolutely every bit as spectacular as I had imagined and a highlight of our trip.  I absolutely would take a risk on the dessert party again because having that spot (along with the freeze fried nutella and lightspeed margaritas)  was definitely worth it.



So glad you got to see the show. We were really sad it was cancelled on our last night. We won't be back to Disney for a couple years (if I can stand it) to give my wallet a break. The rest of her birthday was great - the end of it was a very very wet bummer.


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> it looks good, the only thing now is wait for the show time


Thank you!!


----------



## CheriePenguin

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay.  How does this look?  Did I get the party times correct for if they change closing to 8PM?  Thank you SO SO much for all of your help
> 
> Arrive before Rope Drop 8AM
> JTA Sign-ups (ROPE DROP)9AM-930AM
> Rocking Roller Coaster (xtra FP from JTA?)10AM
> QUICK SERVICE 10:30
> Tower of Terror (FASTPASS)11AM
> Toy story Midway Mania (FASTPASS)12PM
> Star Tours (FASTPASS)1PM
> Explore - Get more Fast passes?
> H&V 3:20
> Dessert Party 645
> Leave for viewing area 20 minutes early
> Fireworks/closing 8PM


Wow!  That sounds SO close to our plan for Studios!  We'll be there 10/25, so unfortunately no FW, but our H&V is a Fantasmic package for Minnie's Seasonal Dine.


----------



## mil2297

For those close by there is a book signing  for the Ahsoka Tano book,Ashley will be there at Barnes and noble in colonial dr Orlando FL today at 7pm. another obe will be at Disney Springs this Friday at 4p
4pm


----------



## madchatter

Just spoke to a phone cast member (admittedly hit or miss with reliable info) about another matter and asked about schedule for fireworks. 

They said they had 'just asked for another guest and were Told it is now seasonal'. She didn't expect anything else for the rest of the year 'unless something changes'. 

I feel like they are wrong. At least I hope so. But just thought I'd report that Intel.


----------



## Elenadc

madchatter said:


> Just spoke to a phone cast member (admittedly hit or miss with reliable info) about another matter and asked about schedule for fireworks.
> 
> They said they had 'just asked for another guest and were Told it is now seasonal'. She didn't expect anything else for the rest of the year 'unless something changes'.
> 
> I feel like they are wrong. At least I hope so. But just thought I'd report that Intel.


Oh no! I really hope someone is just misinformed. We were hoping to do the dessert party in January on my birthday!


----------



## yulilin3

madchatter said:


> Just spoke to a phone cast member (admittedly hit or miss with reliable info) about another matter and asked about schedule for fireworks.
> 
> They said they had 'just asked for another guest and were Told it is now seasonal'. She didn't expect anything else for the rest of the year 'unless something changes'.
> 
> I feel like they are wrong. At least I hope so. But just thought I'd report that Intel.


unfortunately this is always a possibility, especially how things have been lately


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately this is always a possibility, especially how things have been lately


Even if it's seasonal I can't see how they wouldn't have it for the thanksgiving and Christmas crowds so it's definitely not done for the rest of the year.


----------



## punkin413

We are hoping for dessert party in January too.  I love Disney's logic:  You have to plan out your dining 6 months in advance, and your attraction plans 2 months in advance, but we have no clue if we're gonna offer something that may affect said planning until about a month in advance.

Makes sense....yes?

Also if they take this away I will likely skip HS all together in January.  Why bother??  There's only like 3 other attractions that are even worth worrying about right now in the entire park.


----------



## madchatter

rteetz said:


> Even if it's seasonal I can't see how they wouldn't have it for the thanksgiving and Christmas crowds so it's definitely not done for the rest of the year.



That's what I commented to the cast member. Why have it during the fall and then not during the busiest weeks of the year? Especially with DHS' current transitional condition with much of the park closed. 

She said that she'd pass along my concerns and maybe they would take it into consideration.


----------



## rteetz

madchatter said:


> That's what I commented to the cast member. Why have it during the fall and then not during the busiest weeks of the year? Especially with DHS' current transitional condition with much of the park closed.
> 
> She said that she'd pass along my concerns and maybe they would take it into consideration.


My guess is she has no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Even if it's seasonal I can't see how they wouldn't have it for the thanksgiving and Christmas crowds so it's definitely not done for the rest of the year.



Yeah, I can't imagine them taking something major away right before the busiest time of the year (cough, cough, MSEP, cough, cough). 

Still though, I tend to agree this is one misinformed cm. Not that I know anything, I've just learned a lot by reading your threads and these boards (as well as another site or two) like crazy. They just built the new launch site and DHS is in a pretty sorry state right now. PLUS Rogue One will be coming out here in a couple months so they'll want to keep up the marketing and excitement for that as well.


----------



## kaybee1476

Not to mention they have to be making good money on the dessert parties! MSEP didn't bring in revenue, but since they obviously don't have a problem getting people to spend a crazy amount of money for desserts and prime fireworks viewing, I can't imagine they'd put a stop to it.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

I've looked through the last several pages and I'm a little confused, have sign ups for JTA changed?  We have an 8:05 H&V breakfast on 10/22 and DS8 is so excited to do anything SW. He is also very excited to see the fireworks show but we are not doing the dessert party as the littles will likely crash and DH just isn't a fan (he also doesn't like F! or spending money at Disney so yay...) 
With a PPO breakfast, what is currently the best way to sign up for JTA?
Thanks!


----------



## pmaurer74

kaybee1476 said:


> Not to mention they have to be making good money on the dessert parties! MSEP didn't bring in revenue, but since they obviously don't have a problem getting people to spend a crazy amount of money for desserts and prime fireworks viewing, I can't imagine they'd put a stop to it.


I sure hope so, planning to buy 10 tickets for Dec. 21.... hear that Disney? Please keep it through the holidays! I think this is the ONLY thing my sister' family is really looking forward to.


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> I've heard that they have been giving out  anytime fp when you sign up for JT, this had been going on for a while so you could use those for RnRC. I wouldn't rely on them 100% but it's been going on for a while. I think that if you're there at rope drop,  sign up for jt and then go to RnRC you should be fine. It's about a 5 minute walk



that's cool. are they only good that day or are they good any day? and do they give them out even if you sign up during morning extra magic hours?

also while I am thinking about it (and unrelated) what time do people recommend you show up for EMH to be able to sign up and still take advantage of the full EMH?  I read a great report on this thread from someone who signed up between 7:45 and the 8AM time when they let people actually into the rides... 7:30 then?

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa F

madchatter said:


> Just spoke to a phone cast member (admittedly hit or miss with reliable info) about another matter and asked about schedule for fireworks.
> 
> They said they had 'just asked for another guest and were Told it is now seasonal'. She didn't expect anything else for the rest of the year 'unless something changes'.
> 
> I feel like they are wrong. At least I hope so. But just thought I'd report that Intel.


was that a phone CM?  they really don't know anything about anything... they barely know how to look up info that is right there in front of them, let alone having an inside line on what is going to happen in the future. 

if it DID go seasonal I would expect it to end after new year's eve and not right now.  Crowds are pretty decent right now and osborne lights are gone from HS.  This is how is brand new and they just put all of this money into developing it.


----------



## yulilin3

woodynjessiesmomma said:


> I've looked through the last several pages and I'm a little confused, have sign ups for JTA changed?  We have an 8:05 H&V breakfast on 10/22 and DS8 is so excited to do anything SW. He is also very excited to see the fireworks show but we are not doing the dessert party as the littles will likely crash and DH just isn't a fan (he also doesn't like F! or spending money at Disney so yay...)
> With a PPO breakfast, what is currently the best way to sign up for JTA?
> Thanks!


The PPO sign ups have been hit or miss for some. Some people report having no problem signing up even before their breakfast some people have said that they make you wait until the park is officially opened. The sign ups are at the Indiana Jones Store right next to 50s Prime Time, so it's very close to H&V



Lisa F said:


> that's cool. are they only good that day or are they good any day? and do they give them out even if you sign up during morning extra magic hours?
> 
> also while I am thinking about it (and unrelated) what time do people recommend you show up for EMH to be able to sign up and still take advantage of the full EMH?  I read a great report on this thread from someone who signed up between 7:45 and the 8AM time when they let people actually into the rides... 7:30 then?
> 
> Thanks!


I think they are for that day but I'm not completely sure
Again it has varied, but some have reported being able to sign up earlier than 8 EMH If you are going to EMH be in line around 7:30am


----------



## likesdisney

This possibly has been discussed and I've just missed seeing it here, but I'm just curious as I've read something about it online somewhere.   But I read something about Vader possibly returning to Launch Bay?   Thought the folks here would maybe know if it's true or just a rumor circulating out there.
PS-Just about 2 weeks till I'm at the dessert party.  Very excited.


----------



## yulilin3

likesdisney said:


> This possibly has been discussed and I've just missed seeing it here, but I'm just curious as I've read something about it online somewhere.   But I read something about Vader possibly returning to Launch Bay?   Thought the folks here would maybe know if it's true or just a rumor circulating out there.
> PS-Just about 2 weeks till I'm at the dessert party.  Very excited.


Those are rumors from Disneyland. No rumors of Vader returning to LB here in WDW


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks. I knew this thread could sort it out for me.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Those are rumors from Disneyland. No rumors of Vader returning to LB here in WDW



Oh.


----------



## MinnieMSue

FastPasser said:


> Also, whenever the show is in a weather delay, it's likely that the Chewy Steins will be handed out inside the Launch Bay and not at the viewing area. Don't leave the Launch Bay until you pick up your steins.



Yes! they did hand out the steins inside launch bay at the top of the stairs at our rained out night.


----------



## Cluelyss

I think I'm confusing myself....the tip to leave the dessert party 20 minutes early to get into the reserved area before the crowd...is that 20 minutes before the start of the fireworks, or 20 minutes before the end of the party? Fireworks are at 8:00 on our night, so do I want to head out at 7:40? When will the storm troopers walk us out? TIA!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I think I'm confusing myself....the tip to leave the dessert party 20 minutes early to get into the reserved area before the crowd...is that 20 minutes before the start of the fireworks, or 20 minutes before the end of the party? Fireworks are at 8:00 on our night, so do I want to head out at 7:40? When will the storm troopers walk us out? TIA!!!


Stormtroopers have been walking out 15 to 20  minutes before the show. So you would want to walk out a bit before that.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Stormtroopers have been walking out 15 to 20  minutes before the show. So you would want to walk out a bit before that.


Perfect - thank you!!!!


----------



## Elliemay2

Fastpass selection is done!   I have a few times that overlap with more of our group.  When would be the best time for JTA?

12/14
Arrive before Rope Drop 8AM
JTA Sign-ups (ROPE DROP)9AM-930AM
Rocking Roller Coaster (xtra FP from JTA?)10AM (1005 STEF)
QUICK SERVICE 10:30
Tower of Terror (FASTPASS)1045AM (1120 STEF)
Toy story Midway Mania (FASTPASS)1155AM (NONE STEF)
Star Tours (FASTPASS)105PM (130 STEF)
Explore - Get more Fast passes? JTA?
H&V 3:20
Dessert Party 645
Leave for viewing area 20 minutes early
Fireworks/closing 8PM

Thanks a ton again!


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Fastpass selection is done!   I have a few times that overlap with more of our group.  When would be the best time for JTA?
> 
> 12/14
> Arrive before Rope Drop 8AM
> JTA Sign-ups (ROPE DROP)9AM-930AM
> Rocking Roller Coaster (xtra FP from JTA?)10AM (1005 STEF)
> QUICK SERVICE 10:30
> Tower of Terror (FASTPASS)1045AM (1120 STEF)
> Toy story Midway Mania (FASTPASS)1155AM (NONE STEF)
> Star Tours (FASTPASS)105PM (130 STEF)
> Explore - Get more Fast passes? JTA?
> H&V 3:20
> Dessert Party 645
> Leave for viewing area 20 minutes early
> Fireworks/closing 8PM
> 
> Thanks a ton again!


Check the weather that morning, if it's not going to rain then you have more options
It looks like you could do the 1st show, or after your ST fp or after H&V


----------



## Elliemay2

Thank You!


----------



## pumpkinjl

I know there are instructions on how to fight Darth Vader. @yulilin3 Can you direct me to that?


----------



## AnnaKat

pmaurer74 said:


> I sure hope so, planning to buy 10 tickets for Dec. 21.... hear that Disney? Please keep it through the holidays! I think this is the ONLY thing my sister' family is really looking forward to.



I think the Bean Counters are looking for more ways to maximize profits! As such, it!s possible they decided to end the Star Wars Fireworks for the rest of the year, as the MVMCP starts the second week in Nov., and all rooms are booked onsite for the rest of 2916! ALSO, they could ALSO deliberately delay ROL for the very SAME reason!
THEN in late Nov./early Dec., they will announce Awaken Winter! 
WITH the Star Wars Fireworks , ROL, Tree of Life Projections, etc. 
promotions to get guests to fill up a SLOW(by comparison) January/early Feb.!
Disney no longer cares what guests want; the Almighty dollar rules! It!s profit! profit, profit!  
I refuse to get my hopes up for our Nov. Trip! I plan on Disney announcing AFTER our Trip, RIL & SW Fireworks FOR 2017!


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

AnnaKat said:


> I think the Bean Counters are looking for more ways to maximize profits! As such, it!s possible they decided to end the Star Wars Fireworks for the rest of the year, as the MVMCP starts the second week in Nov., and all rooms are booked onsite for the rest of 2916! ALSO, they could ALSO deliberately delay ROL for the very SAME reason!
> THEN in late Nov./early Dec., they will announce Awaken Winter!
> WITH the Star Wars Fireworks , ROL, Tree of Life Projections, etc.
> promotions to get guests to fill up a SLOW(by comparison) January/early Feb.!
> Disney no longer cares what guests want; the Almighty dollar rules! It!s profit! profit, profit!
> I refuse to get my hopes up for our Nov. Trip! I plan on Disney announcing AFTER our Trip, RIL & SW Fireworks FOR 2017!



The truth to this makes me sad.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Elliemay2 said:


> Fastpass selection is done!   I have a few times that overlap with more of our group.  When would be the best time for JTA?
> 
> 12/14
> Arrive before Rope Drop 8AM
> JTA Sign-ups (ROPE DROP)9AM-930AM
> Rocking Roller Coaster (xtra FP from JTA?)10AM (1005 STEF)
> QUICK SERVICE 10:30
> Tower of Terror (FASTPASS)1045AM (1120 STEF)
> Toy story Midway Mania (FASTPASS)1155AM (NONE STEF)
> Star Tours (FASTPASS)105PM (130 STEF)
> Explore - Get more Fast passes? JTA?
> H&V 3:20
> Dessert Party 645
> Leave for viewing area 20 minutes early
> Fireworks/closing 8PM
> 
> Thanks a ton again!



Just an FYI- We did Jedi sign-ups last Thursday. We were given a paper fast pass for five for anything in the park... good until October 31st. Everything was pretty much walk-on that day because the hurricane was coming. We ended up using it for TSM when we hopped back in for F! On Saturday.


----------



## yulilin3

pumpkinjl said:


> I know there are instructions on how to fight Darth Vader. @yulilin3 Can you direct me to that?


They have a banner that they carry at the front of the pack as they march toward the JT stage. Facing the direction you will walk toward, the right side goes to Vader the left goes to 7th Sister


----------



## Elliemay2

#1hoosierfan said:


> We were given a paper fast pass for five for anything in the park


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

New Rogue One poster and trailer is coming out tomorrow


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> New Rogue One poster and trailer is coming out tomorrow


I really wish they would announce what they may do for the opening week after the tease on the hub the other day.


----------



## teeveejunkee

Elliemay2 said:


> I really wish they would announce what they may do for the opening week after the tease on the hub the other day.


Me too!  Schedules are hanging in the balance here!!


----------



## Elliemay2

teeveejunkee said:


> Me too! Schedules are hanging in the balance here!!


Yes.  We are suppose to leave out the morning of the 17th, but I have a room booked at Disney Springs just in case we need to stay one more night to go to a special event.  This doesn't help in budgeting at all.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

At the party now.

I am with 2 people in ECV's. I got this to eliminate extra trips at Food and Wine. Works great for the party too!

A nice sized tray I picked up at EPCOT!


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> At the party now.
> 
> I am with 2 people in ECV's. I got this to eliminate extra trips at Food and Wine. Works great for the party too!View attachment 200835
> 
> A nice sized tray I picked up at EPCOT!


Have fun


----------



## rteetz

I've got a possibility as to why the fireworks have an end date. A rumor that just popped up is DHS is going to do a holiday fireworks show with the projections instead and Star Wars will return after the holidays...


----------



## Cluelyss

rteetz said:


> I've got a possibility as to why the fireworks have an end date. A rumor that just popped up is DHS is going to do a holiday fireworks show with the projections instead and Star Wars will return after the holidays...


Oooooh, that's interesting. Not that it will fill the gaping holiday hole at HS, but could be nice.....


----------



## Alice777

rteetz said:


> I've got a possibility as to why the fireworks have an end date. A rumor that just popped up is DHS is going to do a holiday fireworks show with the projections instead and Star Wars will return after the holidays...


So Star Wars fireworks will actually end on November 5th and nothing until the holidays?  Does this mean most likely they will keep 7pm closing hours after Novemer 5th?

So for those who'll be there 2nd week of November will not get any fireworks?


----------



## afan

Alice777 said:


> So Star Wars fireworks will actually end on November 5th and nothing until the holidays?  Does this mean most likely they will keep 7pm closing hours after Novemer 5th?
> 
> So for those who'll be there 2nd week of November will not get any fireworks?



Unless the DHS holidays start when MVMCP does on Nov. 7.  I wanted to do star wars nov. 9, so I just want to know what's going on so we can finalize stuff.


----------



## rteetz

Alice777 said:


> So Star Wars fireworks will actually end on November 5th and nothing until the holidays?  Does this mean most likely they will keep 7pm closing hours after Novemer 5th?
> 
> So for those who'll be there 2nd week of November will not get any fireworks?


No these would likely start right after the 5th. Osborne lights started in early November I believe.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

AGoofykindagirl said:


> At the party now.
> 
> I am with 2 people in ECV's. I got this to eliminate extra trips at Food and Wine. Works great for the party too!View attachment 200835
> 
> A nice sized tray I picked up at EPCOT!



Just a follow up: they have this tray at the 5&10 at DHS. I could see them on the top shelf as we were leaving. It was very handy when getting food for several people.


----------



## Elliemay2

rteetz said:


> I've got a possibility as to why the fireworks have an end date. A rumor that just popped up is DHS is going to do a holiday fireworks show with the projections instead and Star Wars will return after the holidays...


 why would they take the star wars theme away right before the movie comes out?


----------



## PatMcDuck

We have the dessert party booked in late October.  Question, and I do not mean this to sound rude.  I had planned on leaving the party early, to get a "good spot".  DS is in a WC, which is one reason I booked this in the first place.  But, because he is in a WC, does it really matter of we leave the party early or not?  We would still get him into the HC area, right? 

I still want to leave early, but sometimes I cannot get DH to co-operate with all my rush-rush internet theory behavior, lol. Thanks for the tray idea, we will have to park DS and take turns getting him and us snacks and drinks.  I may try and bring one from home, since we have the WC I can put it in the bag that hangs on the back.


----------



## rteetz

Elliemay2 said:


> why would they take the star wars theme away right before the movie comes out?


It's just a rumor.


----------



## yulilin3

PatMcDuck said:


> We have the dessert party booked in late October.  Question, and I do not mean this to sound rude.  I had planned on leaving the party early, to get a "good spot".  DS is in a WC, which is one reason I booked this in the first place.  But, because he is in a WC, does it really matter of we leave the party early or not?  We would still get him into the HC area, right?
> 
> I still want to leave early, but sometimes I cannot get DH to co-operate with all my rush-rush internet theory behavior, lol. Thanks for the tray idea, we will have to park DS and take turns getting him and us snacks and drinks.  I may try and bring one from home, since we have the WC I can put it in the bag that hangs on the back.


When there's a party with a wc they have priority to the reserved area,  no need to leave earlier you'll have that spot guaranteed,  how far left will depend on how many wc parties there are that night


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Just a follow up: they have this tray at the 5&10 at DHS. I could see them on the top shelf as we were leaving. It was very handy when getting food for several people.


Can't wait for your report


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> I've got a possibility as to why the fireworks have an end date. A rumor that just popped up is DHS is going to do a holiday fireworks show with the projections instead and Star Wars will return after the holidays...







rteetz said:


> No these would likely start right after the 5th. Osborne lights started in early November I believe.



...sniff...sniff...Okay, I'm going to hope that there will at least be SOMETHING. And a Christmas (or "Holiday") show would be fun...


----------



## yulilin3

Just to add another theory, they could go with separate event tickets, SW parties like MNSSHP and MVMCP, on selected nights, leave the park open from 7pm to midnight, have some attractions open, characters ad SWaGS.


----------



## yulilin3

BTW Rogue One trailer on GMA at 7:45am


----------



## yulilin3

so pumped


----------



## yulilin3

Something that has been mentioned by some pp but I just wanted to remind people. They have a rain check option for the parties. Basically if your party gets cancelled because of weather stay inside Launch Bay ad look for a CM with a clipboard and you can add your name to another night to enjoy the show from the viewing area. You will obviously not be able to go into the dessert party again but at least you'll have a viewing area


----------



## Meeko5

We built a Kylo Ren lightsaber last fall at Wattos Grotto - one section of the "light" tubing broke yesterday in an intense battle with my 2 and 7 year olds haha. 

What are the chances I can just buy the tube parts itself when we are back next month? My 7yo is devastated and I'd really like to not spring for a whole new lightsaber!


----------



## squeezle

vinotinto said:


> We won't be able to do the dessert party this trip, but I would love to hear what you find out, for future trips. They have to add a sweetener, otherwise the dessert would taste like bread. Would love to hear what sweeteners they use on the no sugar added desserts.





squeezle said:


> The message I got back was very general.  They said items and vendors change often so no specifics are available.  It was recommended (1) to talk to the chef at the event, and (2) to email Special Diets within 30 days of the event with your reservation number and dietary requirements so that they could be better accommodated.



UPDATE:  I did check back with Special Diets within the 30 window and they still could not give me any specific information about the ingredients (specifically artificial sweeteners) in the allergy offerings.  They said  I would need to talk to a chef at the event to get that information.  Based on this we canceled the party.  I understand this on some level, but it is disappointing.


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> We built a Kylo Ren lightsaber last fall at Wattos Grotto - one section of the "light" tubing broke yesterday in an intense battle with my 2 and 7 year olds haha.
> 
> What are the chances I can just buy the tube parts itself when we are back next month? My 7yo is devastated and I'd really like to not spring for a whole new lightsaber!


I'm not sure but I could ask for you. I think I'm going to DHS on Saturday so I can ask then


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure but I could ask for you. I think I'm going to DHS on Saturday so I can ask then



If you remember, that would be awesome! I was going to call the merchandise line and ask but figured they might not actually know something that specific...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Meeko5 said:


> If you remember, that would be awesome! I was going to call the merchandise line and ask but figured they might not actually know something that specific...


There was a recent thread regarding Disney's generous exchange policy regarding broken items. Posters, including me, shared that broken items were readily exchanged.

The exchange policy is based on Guest Recovery so it never hurts to explain the situation and ask if it can be replaced.

ETA: Magic Kingdom return policy?


----------



## Meeko5

hiroMYhero said:


> There was a recent thread regarding Disney's generous exchange policy regarding broken items. Posters, including me, shared that broken items were readily exchanged.
> 
> The exchange policy is based on Guest Recovery so it never hurts to explain the situation and ask if it can be replaced.
> 
> ETA: Magic Kingdom return policy?



Oh that's great to know - maybe I will bring the broken piece with us and see what they say. I figure a year of use with a toy is pretty good and I'd happily pay for the replacement part but if they want to swap it that would be amazing. I don't know that buying a replacement part is even feasible, I can't remember if they charge per piece or for the whole set up...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> Oh that's great to know - maybe I will bring the broken piece with us and see what they say. I figure a year of use with a toy is pretty good and I'd happily pay for the replacement part but if they want to swap it that would be amazing. I don't know that buying a replacement part is even feasible, I can't remember if they charge per piece or for the whole set up...
> 
> Thanks for the info!


they don't charge per piece. But if they are swapping deflated balloons I don't see why they wouldn't swap this


----------



## Meeko5

yulilin3 said:


> they don't charge per piece. But if they are swapping deflated balloons I don't see why they wouldn't swap this



Definitely worth a shot - I'll throw the broken piece in the backpack on our DHS day. Can't hurt to ask! Then DS can build a different lightsaber for his souvenir instead of rebuying this one


----------



## CheriePenguin

#1hoosierfan said:


> Just an FYI- We did Jedi sign-ups last Thursday. We were given a paper fast pass for five for anything in the park... good until October 31st. Everything was pretty much walk-on that day because the hurricane was coming. We ended up using it for TSM when we hopped back in for F! On Saturday.


Question:  Were all 5 of you in line for the Jedi Training when you received the FP for 5?


----------



## cel_disney

CheriePenguin said:


> Question:  Were all 5 of you in line for the Jedi Training when you received the FP for 5?



We got our FP hand out on Oct 9 (after hurricane) and only 2 of 4 of us were in line.  The party next to me had 2 of 6 in line.  FP were given for all members of the party.


----------



## nogreenworld

rteetz said:


> I've got a possibility as to why the fireworks have an end date. A rumor that just popped up is DHS is going to do a holiday fireworks show with the projections instead and Star Wars will return after the holidays...



to quote episode V luke (or episode III vader), "nnnnnnnooooooooooooooo!"


----------



## pumpkinjl

rteetz said:


> It's just a rumor.


 
If this is true, I, for one, will be ANGRY!!! The holidays is the only time we can go. I want to see Star Wars NOT holiday!!


----------



## nogreenworld

nogreenworld said:


> to quote episode V luke (or episode III vader), "nnnnnnnooooooooooooooo!"




IMO, osborne lights were awesome.  i know they had to let them go because they're getting rid of the back lot for star wars worldland, but a holiday fireworks show is not a substitute.  and when you have a very popular star wars themed attraction that fits with the theme of the park, that people are calling and asking about and paying ridiculous amounts of money extra to be a part of a party for, and a movie coming out next month, then maybe a holiday fireworks show isn't the way to go.


----------



## momof2halls

yulilin3 said:


> so pumped


Have you heard when tickets will go on presale?


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> Have you heard when tickets will go on presale?


No,  I check every day. Force Awakens went on sale 2 months prior


----------



## nogreenworld

yulilin3 said:


> No,  I heck every day. Force Awakens went on sale 2 months prior



yeah, but force awakens was an event between 10 and 30 years in the making, depending on how you look at it.  with disney's new one-a-year-star-wars-money-printing plan, i expect the fanfare will get less and less.  it'll be like the marvel movies.  somewhat anticipated, but not that huge


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Well here is a short review for the party of Wednesday October 12, 2016:

We were able to get our lanyards around 5:30. They actually started handing them out before that,  but I don't know the exact time.

We went inside Launch Bay about 5:45. They opened the party at straight up 6. The offerings have been mentioned plenty of times. I had my handy tray (see earlier post), after parking my 2 family members on ECV's, and started filling small plates for the 3 of us to share. Went to get water. A CM offered to get the alcoholic drinks for me and brought them to the table for me (Galactic Punch!). We tried just about everything except the hummus and enjoyed it very much. It was very crowded. A CM said they had over 200. I think (THINK- I did not ask) that some may have been from a Matthew cancellation. Again I don't know for sure. 
We went out with the Stormtroopers. The first guy in the WC section didn't move all the way to the right, but we were still able to see most of the screens. I crouched between Pop and Sis so the kiddos behind me would have a better chance to see as well.  As there were only 3 wheelchairs, they allowed children to come into the section. If you were there last night and your little one(s) moved up, well I have to say, they were all so well behaved I forgot they were even there! At ECV level, it wasn't bad except for people in the section past the walkway with children on their shoulders. (Cm's brought us our  Chewie's and water.). 
Am I glad I did it- definitely. Will I do it again- probably not, but I did enjoy it immensely. I'm just not earning much right now. This was an early Christmas gift to my family (& myself).  But if it fits in your budget, it is a great deal of fun and I recommend doing it.

Also I want to say to @FastPasser: I truly enjoyed meeting you! And thanks again!

@yulilin3, if you think this review is helpful, feel free to use it.


----------



## Pkltm

We attended on September 30th, the party was not too crowded but a cast member gave us a low table with a bench behind it as DF had broken her ankle getting of the ME. 

The food was pretty good, and the drinks were very strong. Our favorite was the black bean dip and the r2d2 cupcakes, although the smores pizza was pretty good too.

The viewing area was crowded and not being very tall it was hard to see the projections on the buildings. I did really enjoy the fireworks. I would do the party again!!


----------



## yulilin3

nogreenworld said:


> yeah, but force awakens was an event between 10 and 30 years in the making, depending on how you look at it.  with disney's new one-a-year-star-wars-money-printing plan, i expect the fanfare will get less and less.  it'll be like the marvel movies.  somewhat anticipated, but not that huge


I'm expecting tickets for Rogue One to go on sale a month before


----------



## MinnieMSue

Pkltm said:


> We attended on September 30th, the party was not too crowded but a cast member gave us a low table with a bench behind it as DF had broken her ankle getting of the ME.
> 
> The food was pretty good, and the drinks were very strong. Our favorite was the black bean dip and the r2d2 cupcakes, although the smores pizza was pretty good too.
> 
> The viewing area was crowded and not being very tall it was hard to see the projections on the buildings. I did really enjoy the fireworks. I would do the party again!!



OMG breaking an ankle getting off ME! That is a bad start to the trip. Glad you enjoyed the party. Good thing you didn't go the next night when we did since rained out.


----------



## AnnaKat

pumpkinjl said:


> If this is true, I, for one, will be ANGRY!!! The holidays is the only time we can go. I want to see Star Wars NOT holiday!!



My money is on NO Fireworks in HS --either Star Wars OR Holiday Ones!

WHY?!
The Bean Counters. Period. 

They ended the Star Wars Fireworks 
deliberately to 
start them up AGAIN in January,

ALONG WITH the River of Lights TO PROMOTE " Awaken Winter!
BOOK Your Einter Get AWAY NOW! 
We have discounted romms just waiting for Your Family! 
Book today to experience the
 ALL NEW " Awaken Winter! " 
FEATURING the stupendous River of Lights in Disney s Animal Kingdom, 
along with a mesmerizing Projector Show on the Tree of Life, incredible Nighttime Kilijanaro Safaris, experience the thrill of Everest @ night! Enjoy Special Musical Carnivale Performances, Acrobats, Dancers and more on Discovery Islad!

BOOK Your family's Dining Package NOW for the one-of-a-Kind 
Rivers of Light @ Animal Kingdom!
AND 
for the Spectacular Galactic Dessert Party @ The Studio's Launch Bay and celebrate
Your evening @ HS 
With the NEW Star Wars Fireworks Show,

NOW featuring mesmerizing scenes from Rogue One!


----------



## Pkltm

MinnieMSue said:


> OMG breaking an ankle getting off ME! That is a bad start to the trip. Glad you enjoyed the party. Good thing you didn't go the next night when we did since rained out.



That rain was bad! We were at Hoop Dee Doo that night, wasn't enough room for everyone undercover before they opened the doors! Many people were very wet and unhappy!


----------



## Alice777

I'm not sure if there's separate place to ask about Jawas trading...sorry if I'm posting at wrong place.

I thought I read somewhere Jawas will no longer be trading.  Is this true?

We'll be going in November and I don't know if I should take "stuff to trade" or not.

Thank you


----------



## Amw1064

Alice777 said:


> I'm not sure if there's separate place to ask about Jawas trading...sorry if I'm posting at wrong place.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere Jawas will no longer be trading.  Is this true?
> 
> We'll be going in November and I don't know if I should take "stuff to trade" or not.
> 
> Thank you



We were there last weekend and they were NOT trading.  They did lots of pictures though.  My daughter was bummed as she loves trading with them.


----------



## yulilin3

Alice777 said:


> I'm not sure if there's separate place to ask about Jawas trading...sorry if I'm posting at wrong place.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere Jawas will no longer be trading.  Is this true?
> 
> We'll be going in November and I don't know if I should take "stuff to trade" or not.
> 
> Thank you


Bring your trinkets,  they have been trading but there could be days when they are not.
Basically be prepared but don't expect  a trade,  it's supposed to be a surprised encounter


----------



## Alice777

@Amw1064 and @yulilin3, thank you.  Even if they don't trade, I hope we can get good pictures with them.  In April, we couldn't get them to take pictures with us.  Didn't know at that time, they stopped only for trading.


----------



## Princesca

Chip and Co is reporting rumored end of SW fireworks. Am behind on the forum... Is this confirmed? If so, I am going to be seriously pissed for my Nov trip.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Princesca said:


> Chip and Co is reporting rumored end of SW fireworks. Am behind on the forum... Is this confirmed? If so, I am going to be seriously pissed for my Nov trip.



I hope this isn't true!! I really want to see them in Dec!!


----------



## Scalemaster34

Princesca said:


> Chip and Co is reporting rumored end of SW fireworks. Am behind on the forum... Is this confirmed? If so, I am going to be seriously pissed for my Nov trip.



Don't think anyone knows....   It's not showing up as being scheduled after Nov 5th.  And originally it was suppose to end over the summer, so it's kinda been on an extended run anyway.

I expect that because of RoL not being ready they extended it, and with RoL expect to soon be in operation.. they don't want to pull any crowds away from it.

But to end it just before the movie release.....?


----------



## TAK

Princesca said:


> Chip and Co is reporting rumored end of SW fireworks. Am behind on the forum... Is this confirmed? If so, I am going to be seriously pissed for my Nov trip.





iheartglaciers said:


> I hope this isn't true!! I really want to see them in Dec!!



I just read the Chip and Co article -- just to clarify -- they're not reporting the rumored end, they're just wondering what all the rest of us are, and hoping it's not that. All they say is that they noticed there's no fireworks or parties scheduled past the first week of November, and they're hoping that doesn't mean they're ending them. So there's no new info.


----------



## AnnaKat

AnnaKat said:


> My money is on NO Fireworks in HS --either Star Wars OR Holiday Ones!
> 
> WHY?!
> The Bean Counters. Period.
> 
> They ended the Star Wars Fireworks
> deliberately to
> start them up AGAIN in January,
> 
> ALONG WITH the River of Lights TO PROMOTE " Awaken Winter!
> BOOK Your Einter Get AWAY NOW!
> We have discounted romms just waiting for Your Family!
> Book today to experience the
> ALL NEW " Awaken Winter! "
> FEATURING the stupendous River of Lights in Disney s Animal Kingdom,
> along with a mesmerizing Projector Show on the Tree of Life, incredible Nighttime Kilijanaro Safaris, experience the thrill of Everest @ night! Enjoy Special Musical Carnivale Performances, Acrobats, Dancers and more on Discovery Islad!
> 
> BOOK Your family's Dining Package NOW for the one-of-a-Kind
> Rivers of Light @ Animal Kingdom!
> AND
> for the Spectacular Galactic Dessert Party @ The Studio's Launch Bay and celebrate
> Your evening @ HS
> With the NEW Star Wars Fireworks Show,
> 
> NOW featuring mesmerizing scenes from Rogue One!





Princesca said:


> Chip and Co is reporting rumored end of SW fireworks. Am behind on the forum... Is this confirmed? If so, I am going to be seriously pissed for my Nov trip.



We will ALSO be disappointed, 
as our November 2016 Trip is 16 Days, and NO Star Wars Fireworks! Big Time bummmer


----------



## kaybee1476

yulilin3 said:


> Bring your trinkets,  they have been trading but there could be days when they are not.
> Basically be prepared but don't expect  a trade,  it's supposed to be a surprised encounter



I've read that they like shiny things, but what is the process of attempting a trade? Do we just approach one, hold out an item to trade, and ask if they're interested?


----------



## yulilin3

Princesca said:


> Chip and Co is reporting rumored end of SW fireworks. Am behind on the forum... Is this confirmed? If so, I am going to be seriously pissed for my Nov trip.


Nothing is confirmed,  if we don't see an update on the schedule this weekend then I'll be worried,  but it's all rumors right now


Scalemaster34 said:


> Don't think anyone knows....   It's not showing up as being scheduled after Nov 5th.  And originally it was suppose to end over the summer, so it's kinda been on an extended run anyway.
> 
> I expect that because of RoL not being ready they extended it, and with RoL expect to soon be in operation.. they don't want to pull any crowds away from it.
> 
> But to end it just before the movie release.....?


The new show started mid June it was not supposed to be just for the summer


----------



## disneydreamer781

I also wondering what is taking so long to update this schedule for fireworks and dessert party? To be honest, I'm having second thoughts about the dessert party since I'm thinking that since the Fireworks aren't every night this will be more crowded than usual. Also reading people not being able to see all the screens is a red flag for me. I'm very small and this worries me a bit. Now that there's a possibility of ROL, that's another thing to think about.  Does anyone know if the fireworks themselves are viewable from outside the park? Not the screens but the fireworks only. I wouldn't be too surprised if Disney held off on the SW fireworks myself with the possibility of ROL, and the beginning of MVMCP and other holiday events.


----------



## Distisso

TAK said:


> I just read the Chip and Co article -- just to clarify -- they're not reporting the rumored end, they're just wondering what all the rest of us are, and hoping it's not that. All they say is that they noticed there's no fireworks or parties scheduled past the first week of November, and they're hoping that doesn't mean they're ending them. So there's no new info.



And if you look at the "Disney Addicts" blog (which seems to be part of Chip and Co?) there's a 3-day old post about it where the author says she called WDW and a CM told her that it would definitely be added and that it's already scheduled for Thanksgiving on the employee calendars (meaning that it just needs to be updated on the WDW site). Take it with a grain of salt, but this is what I'm holding onto for the time being.


----------



## yulilin3

Distisso said:


> And if you look at the "Disney Addicts" blog (which seems to be part of Chip and Co?) there's a 3-day old post about it where the author says she called WDW and a CM told her that it would definitely be added and that it's already scheduled for Thanksgiving on the employee calendars (meaning that it just needs to be updated on the WDW site). Take it with a grain of salt, but this is what I'm holding onto for the time being.


Like I always say,  nothing is official until it's reported  on the disney parks blog or directly on the site
The show is not scheduled past November 5th on the Hub ( internal cast member site) so the cm that said that lied as well


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamer781 said:


> I also wondering what is taking so long to update this schedule for fireworks and dessert party? To be honest, I'm having second thoughts about the dessert party since I'm thinking that since the Fireworks aren't every night this will be more crowded than usual. Also reading people not being able to see all the screens is a red flag for me. I'm very small and this worries me a bit. Now that there's a possibility of ROL, that's another thing to think about.  Does anyone know if the fireworks themselves are viewable from outside the park? Not the screens but the fireworks only. I wouldn't be too surprised if Disney held off on the SW fireworks myself with the possibility of ROL, and the beginning of MVMCP and other holiday events.


They have been doing this with the schedule all year,  sometimes it's been just 2 weeks before the update
As to the show,  you can see the fireworks from outside the park but the firework element is not large and you will miss the show itself. 
If you don't want to do the party (guaranteed viewing area) then you should grab a spot at least am hour before


----------



## CheriePenguin

Do the Jawas at Studios actually speak some Jawaese?  I found a neat little dictionary of words, numbers, & phrases online.  Is that something they might respond well to, worth having the boys learn a few, or would they mostly only know and use "Utinni"?


----------



## yulilin3

CheriePenguin said:


> Do the Jawas at Studios actually speak some Jawaese?  I found a neat little dictionary of words, numbers, & phrases online.  Is that something they might respond well to, worth having the boys learn a few, or would they mostly only know and use "Utinni"?


They don't talk back bur get really excited when you say utini
Also tons of writtings in Aurebesh, if you want to have fun translating that,  all over launch bay. Cool stuff


----------



## CheriePenguin

yulilin3 said:


> They don't talk back bur get really excited when you say utini
> Also tons of writtings in Aurebesh, if you want to have fun translating that,  all over launch bay. Cool stuff


Thanks!  I'll check it out.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

cel_disney said:


> We got our FP hand out on Oct 9 (after hurricane) and only 2 of 4 of us were in line.  The party next to me had 2 of 6 in line.  FP were given for all members of the party.



There were only four is us total, but we were still give a FP for 5. Not sure why.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

kaybee1476 said:


> I've read that they like shiny things, but what is the process of attempting a trade? Do we just approach one, hold out an item to trade, and ask if they're interested?



We were there 10/3, and that is exactly what my boys did. One contemplated a long time, then did trade.


----------



## yulilin3

#1hoosierfan said:


> There were only four is us total, but we were still give a FP for 5. Not sure why.


One ticket for five?  That's how they come out


----------



## Distisso

yulilin3 said:


> Like I always say,  nothing is official until it's reported  on the disney parks blog or directly on the site
> The show is not scheduled past November 5th on the Hub ( internal cast member site) so the cm that said that lied as well



Could be! I was just pointing out that there is no consistent info, even from the same source. Nothing wrong with holding out hope!


----------



## Lisa F

nogreenworld said:


> IMO, osborne lights were awesome.  i know they had to let them go because they're getting rid of the back lot for star wars worldland, but a holiday fireworks show is not a substitute.  and when you have a very popular star wars themed attraction that fits with the theme of the park, that people are calling and asking about and paying ridiculous amounts of money extra to be a part of a party for, and a movie coming out next month, then maybe a holiday fireworks show isn't the way to go.


agree 110%


----------



## areno79

I feel like they're holding off on releasing more dates because they're adding something tied to Rogue One. They are going to spend a ton of $$$ marketing this movie so it makes sense to me to add something to the existing SWGS and maximize the marketing opps. But, that's just me!


----------



## CJK

Guys!!!! Did you see this link???? New night time show coming to DHS. http://www.ew.com/article/2016/10/1...m?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter


----------



## toonaspie

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/10/14/disneyworld-hollywood-studios-jingle-bell-bam

Aw man!  No wonder theyre not showing anymore future dates for SWaGs.  I'm pretty upset by this.    My friend is a huge Star Wars fan and he's gonna be pretty disappointed.  Besides they could have just kept the holiday show at MK.  This new show doesnt seem all that original or unique anyway.  It sounds like just a World of Color with fireworks instead of water.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Yuck, yuck, yuck!


----------



## CJK

I hope the Star Wars show will return in January??


----------



## missnikki411

I just saw the news. I am so upset. DH and I are HUGE SW fans since the womb and we couldn't wait to see the show


----------



## MonaMN

NOOOO!


----------



## kristinlee1114

Noooo!


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
It looks like no SWaGS from November 5th until January 1st


----------



## iheartglaciers

Sad :-(  But really hope they bring back the SW fireworks after the holidays.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bummer for people who have trips planned and really wanted to see the Star Wars show (again, hate how Disney wants you to plan your trip way out, 180 day ADRs, etc. but then change things up within a month like this) ... I will say that taken in a vacuum this new show does look pretty cool though


----------



## rangerxenos

missnikki411 said:


> I just saw the news. I am so upset. DH and I are HUGE SW fans since the womb and we couldn't wait to see the show



I am so upset right now.  This was one of the few things I REALLY wanted to see this trip, as I just missed them last December.  I'm hoping that they might continue them up to the 14th, as I could catch them a few days before, I arrive on the 9th.


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
> It looks like no SWaGS from November 5th until January 1st


My husband is going to be SO sad about this change in our December plans.  But thanks for sharing right away.


----------



## yulilin3

I just re read everything and it says that SWaGS is returning December 31st


----------



## Princesca

CJK said:


> Guys!!!! Did you see this link???? New night time show coming to DHS. http://www.ew.com/article/2016/10/1...m?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter



OMFG.

I am done. I'm just done. I dont want to see Christmas in mid November. I WANT to see Star Wars. For Disney to be making these changes a month before travel is ridiculous. On top of my Dinosaur FP being cancelled because it won't be up on time, and no indication of RoL for November, no msep... after this trip, I'm not going back for awhile.


----------



## Dugette

yulilin3 said:


> I just re read everything and it says that SWaGS is returning December 31st


Great, I only need to extend our stay another 18 days or so.  

Happy for those planning January trips, though.


----------



## areno79

Oh no!!! I talked up the SWGS to my DH so much it was one of the reasons he wanted to go. I am so disappointed by this, especially with Rogue One coming out. Bad call, Disney!!!


----------



## marylizcat

This is rather disappointing! We were looking forward to the Star Wars event. We are already booked for MMVCP at MK and the Holiday Dine at H&V, which is enough Christmassy stuff for November really. Star Wars would be much more exciting!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I just re read everything and it says that SWaGS is returning December 31st


I was kind of hoping I could see both but that won't happen. I arrive January 2nd. Oh well I still haven't seen Star Wars so I'll be happy with that. 

Looks like the I posted rumor was true as well.


----------



## punkin413

yulilin3 said:


> I just re read everything and it says that SWaGS is returning December 31st



Awesome!  Where did you see that it's for sure coming back?  We are hoping to see it week of 1/8.

P.S.  So sorry for all those wanting to see it in late November/December.  That really sucks.  No other way to say it.  Wish they'd make these announcements well in advance since they make us plan so far out.


----------



## MommaBerd

I'm glad that I DIDN'T talk this up with my fam (particularly DH); they'll never know what they missed. But PERSONALLY, I'm disappointed. And, if we do this new dessert party, it would be the first night...no reviews to rely on whether it's "worth it." Plus, I wonder how much it will be...


----------



## yulilin3

punkin413 said:


> Awesome!  Where did you see that it's for sure coming back?  We are hoping to see it week of 1/8.
> 
> P.S.  So sorry for all those wanting to see it in late November/December.  That really sucks.  No other way to say it.  Wish they'd make these announcements well in advance since they make us plan so far out.


It's on the HUB, the return of SWaGS they are using the show to ring in the New Year


----------



## kmrada

Devastated....We had just changed our ADR to make sure we could do the SWaGS Dessert Party.  Does Disney plan things this way just so I have to go back next year too?  Hmmm


----------



## rteetz

I completely understand people's frustration but it should be kind of expected. Disney has been very slow at updating calendars for the fireworks and DHS is missing holiday entertainment this year without the Osborne lights. This new show helps fill that void. I expect this show to be awesome.


----------



## Alice777

Is there any word on the Rock N Roller Coaster?  Will it be back as planned on 11/10?


----------



## rteetz

Alice777 said:


> Is there any word on the Rock N Roller Coaster?  Will it be back as planned on 11/10?


As far as we know yes.


----------



## punkin413

yulilin3 said:


> It's on the HUB, the return of SWaGS they are using the show to ring in the New Year



Awesome, thanks!

Quick question - we are planning out our fastpass choices now.  We aren't going to do an entire day at HS - only an afternoon and the SWaGS dessert party (hopefully).  But we do want to get FPs for our afternoon there because our boys will want to ride TSM for sure.  I have 2 afternoon/evenings that I can work this in - either Sunday 1/8 or Monday 1/9.  HS has evening EMH on 1/8.  Would it be a safe bet that of those 2 dates, the one with evening EMH would be the one most likely to have SWaGS??  I wouldn't care at this point except that I need to pick which day I'm going to be getting FPs at HS!  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

punkin413 said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Quick question - we are planning out our fastpass choices now.  We aren't going to do an entire day at HS - only an afternoon and the SWaGS dessert party (hopefully).  But we do want to get FPs for our afternoon there because our boys will want to ride TSM for sure.  I have 2 afternoon/evenings that I can work this in - either Sunday 1/8 or Monday 1/9.  HS has evening EMH on 1/8.  Would it be a safe bet that of those 2 dates, the one with evening EMH would be the one most likely to have SWaGS??  I wouldn't care at this point except that I need to pick which day I'm going to be getting FPs at HS!  Thanks.


I think that the entire week following New Years will see SWaGS.


----------



## yulilin3

For those interested I posted the dessert party times and show times for JB,JB on the DHS Holiday Party thread, they are on post number 7


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> It's on the HUB, the return of SWaGS they are using the show to ring in the New Year



Conjecture: Perhaps the break in Nov/Dec would leave time to update a few projections to include images from Rogue 1.  hmmm...


----------



## disneydreamer781

CJK said:


> Guys!!!! Did you see this link???? New night time show coming to DHS. http://www.ew.com/article/2016/10/1...m?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter



This explains no new dates for SW fireworks. Not sure how I feel about this as I wanted to see the SW show.


----------



## afan

Great so they're just going to leave us high and dry with no night show at all the first week of Nov. That's so rude.  

Guess I'll continue watching for rol news so I can find out that won't happen either at this rate.  

I'm so annoyed at how they have been late scheduling everything.


----------



## twoolle

kmrada said:


> Devastated....We had just changed our ADR to make sure we could do the SWaGS Dessert Party.  Does Disney plan things this way just so I have to go back next year too?  Hmmm



For sure!


----------



## nogreenworld

#1hoosierfan said:


> We were there 10/3, and that is exactly what my boys did. One contemplated a long time, then did trade.



anyone know how to say trade in jawa?


----------



## disneydreamer781

Well, it looks like I won't have to decide whether to do the dessert party or not. Disney may have made the decision for me. I already cancelled the MK Holiday dessert party in order to do the SW one. Not exactly happy about this.  The only reason I would even consider this is that they are doing it nightly so it's easier to fit in and since I cancelled one holiday party already...


----------



## Alice777

rteetz said:


> As far as we know yes.


Thank you.  Luckily we will arrive at WDW on 11/4 so we can catch at least one Star Wars fireworks and I had to rearrange my schedule so we can do Rock n Roll coaster on 11/11 before we leave on 11/12.


----------



## yulilin3

nogreenworld said:


> anyone know how to say trade in jawa?


The only Jawaese word I know is Utini, and that's to show surprise and content


----------



## MRC329

If you guys notice carefully at the Star Wars Launch there some Aurebesh writing that can be translated into English by some cast members. http://wdwfactoftheday.com/the-star-wars-writing-can-be-translated/


----------



## CheriePenguin

nogreenworld said:


> anyone know how to say trade in jawa?


I found a cool site with Jawaese!  I can't find the exact site I used now, but there are some that come up online and even a translater.

My list says :
"I want to trade" is   "Etee uwanna waa".
"Let's make a deal" is   "Yukusu kenza keena".
and
"utinni" means   "Wow!" or a battle cry or an alert to other Jawas.


----------



## yulilin3

MRC329 said:


> If you guys notice carefully at the Star Wars Launch there some Aurebesh writing that can be translated into English by some cast members. http://wdwfactoftheday.com/the-star-wars-writing-can-be-translated/


we took this on our phone and translated everything in Launch Bay one day. It's pretty fun


----------



## yulilin3

Both the dessert party post and the fireworks post on page 1 have been updated to reflect the show going into hiatus from November 6th until December 30th


----------



## jlundeen

Phooey...(feel free to substitute whatever word(s) you feel are appropriate.)  We've been planning our "After Thanksgiving" trip since last December.  And the Star Wars Dessert Party was going to be our final night's big ending.  I just can't find the words....


----------



## gumbypee

ok when is the last SW fireworks show?  and is there news if it is coming back after Christmas?  (Sorry, I cannot read 615 pages)


----------



## tonyhb12

afan said:


> Great so they're just going to leave us high and dry with no night show at all the first week of Nov. That's so rude.
> 
> Guess I'll continue watching for rol news so I can find out that won't happen either at this rate.
> 
> I'm so annoyed at how they have been late scheduling everything.



So if this is correct, am I right in assuming that I will not have nighttime event at HS over my trip from 11/7 to 11/14?  What's the point of HS anymore?


----------



## jlundeen

tonyhb12 said:


> So if this is correct, am I right in assuming that I will not have nighttime event at HS over my trip from 11/7 to 11/14?  What's the point of HS anymore?


We had planned to spend 3 half days/evenings in HS.  Now we're down to one 4 hour visit.  What a joke! (And not a very funny one!)


----------



## gtpoohbear

Has there been any more news about the rumored party @ DHS for the Rogue One release? A few different blogs posted a couple weeks ago about it possibly happening on 12/17, but I haven't heard anything since. I'm assuming that if the party does materialize, they would at least do the SW fireworks then? But with our FP day coming up next week, I'm about to run out of time to shuffle all our plans around for it.


----------



## yulilin3

gtpoohbear said:


> Has there been any more news about the rumored party @ DHS for the Rogue One release? A few different blogs posted a couple weeks ago about it possibly happening on 12/17, but I haven't heard anything since. I'm assuming that if the party does materialize, they would at least do the SW fireworks then? But with our FP day coming up next week, I'm about to run out of time to shuffle all our plans around for it.


no additional info. I have a dedicated post on page one for the event. The only thing we have is the date and time. The news of Star Wars Galactic Nights was first posted on this thread then all the other bloggers reported it


----------



## yulilin3

gumbypee said:


> ok when is the last SW fireworks show?  and is there news if it is coming back after Christmas?  (Sorry, I cannot read 615 pages)


page one has all updated info, no need to read through the thread. The SWaGS show will come back December 31st


----------



## toonaspie

gtpoohbear said:


> Has there been any more news about the rumored party @ DHS for the Rogue One release? A few different blogs posted a couple weeks ago about it possibly happening on 12/17, but I haven't heard anything since. I'm assuming that if the party does materialize, they would at least do the SW fireworks then? But with our FP day coming up next week, I'm about to run out of time to shuffle all our plans around for it.



Of course... the night we arrive in Orlando too late to do anything.  Arrrrgh!


----------



## gumbypee

yulilin3 said:


> page one has all updated info, no need to read through the thread. The SWaGS show will come back December 31st



oh fantastic!!  (I looked on page one but got confused)  benefit of being AP and living 90 minutes away!  Thank you so much


----------



## AnnaKat

Princesca said:


> OMFG.
> 
> I am done. I'm just done. I dont want to see Christmas in mid November. I WANT to see Star Wars. For Disney to be making these changes a month before travel is ridiculous. On top of my Dinosaur FP being cancelled because it won't be up on time, and no indication of RoL for November, no msep... after this trip, I'm not going back for awhile.



I know what you mean! 
We had nights set aside for the Star Wars Fireworks, & for the Launch Bay Dessert Party! 

Disney, IMO,
is deliberately delaying the debut of ROL for Jan. 2017,
SO they can promote an 
" ' Awaken Winter '/Book NOW!

promoting the Star Wars FW 
NOW INCL Special scenes from 
the NEW Rogue One!;

AND the phenomenally unique ROL!

together with a nighttime extravaganza @ Animal Kingdom, featuring Mezmerizing Projector Shows on AK's Iconic Tree of Life,
nighttime Kilimanjaro Safaris; Acrobatsancers/Musicians on Discovery Island, and more!

BOOK NOW
( we are fully booked for the Holidays from Nov. TO Jan ; 
PLUS we HAVE your Holiday $$$$$$; 

BUT we need to fill ( discounted) rooms in Jan., thru early Feb!

BOOK a NEW Trip for Jan./Feb.,
AND we will allow you to SEE the Star Wars FW on SELECTED nights! "


----------



## stinkpickle

gumbypee said:


> ok when is the last SW fireworks show?  and is there news if it is coming back after Christmas?  (Sorry, I cannot read 615 pages)


The last date shown is 11/5.


----------



## Elliemay2

Okay.  So does this mean there will be something else SW in the works?


yulilin3 said:


> no additional info. I have a dedicated post on page one for the event. The only thing we have is the date and time. The news of Star Wars Galactic Nights was first posted on this thread then all the other bloggers reported it


Do you think they will show the movie on the 16th before the rumored event?


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay.  So does this mean there will be something else SW in the works?
> 
> Do you think they will show the movie on the 16th before the rumored event?


The movie comes out on the 16th (I'm assuming first showing will be Thursday the 15th at 7pm how they've done will all major blockbusters) The event is called Star Wars Galactic Nights so it's not necessarily a tie in with the movie 
SWaGS will come back December 31st


----------



## Lisa F

rteetz said:


> I completely understand people's frustration but it should be kind of expected. Disney has been very slow at updating calendars for the fireworks and DHS is missing holiday entertainment this year without the Osborne lights. This new show helps fill that void. I expect this show to be awesome.


I hope you are right.  I'd been imagining some lame last minute attempt but I booked the dessert party anyway, it seems like it will be a nice, special experience for a very limited time and we'll just catch SWaGS on our next time around... which could be in years.  If not that, something else.  I was relieved when I brought up the rumor with kiddo this morning that he seemed even more excited about christmas than star wars. whew!


----------



## pumpkinjl

Thanks Disney. Looks like we will be going to Universal for an extra day now.


----------



## rteetz

pumpkinjl said:


> Thanks Disney. Looks like we will be going to Universal for an extra day now.


Because of a fireworks show?


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa F said:


> I hope you are right.  I'd been imagining some lame last minute attempt but I booked the dessert party anyway, it seems like it will be a nice, special experience for a very limited time and we'll just catch SWaGS on our next time around... which could be in years.  If not that, something else.  I was relieved when I brought up the rumor with kiddo this morning that he seemed even more excited about christmas than star wars. whew!


something that Disney does very well is entertainment, with only a couple of negatives (Jungle Book) they know how to deliver a good show. The dessert party seems to have a lot of improvements and I hope they trickle down to the SW dessert party once that comes back up


----------



## yulilin3

pumpkinjl said:


> Thanks Disney. Looks like we will be going to Universal for an extra day now.


Universal is awesome!! I hope you have a great time, check out How the Grinch Stole Christmas show if it's playing when you go, it's really good


----------



## Lisa F

yulilin3 said:


> something that Disney does very well is entertainment, with only a couple of negatives (Jungle Book) they know how to deliver a good show. The dessert party seems to have a lot of improvements and I hope they trickle down to the SW dessert party once that comes back up


the SWaGS show was a known good show and this is an unknown. Plus I am very sad over the loss of Osborne.  But I am still very excited to book this experience! can't wait for the reviews to start rolling in in a month!


----------



## rangerxenos

yulilin3 said:


> I just re read everything and it says that SWaGS is returning December 31st



That doesn't help those of us who are there in November.


----------



## AnnaKat

The Dessert Party for the HS Holiday Projected-onto-the-Chinese-Theater is $69 per Adult,
 WITH NO free gift like for the Osborne Lights Dessert Party!,
AND like for receiving the FREE Chewie Stein @ the Star Wars Dessert Party!

DVC Member Services checked for me,
AND it!s 69$--MVMCP Prices--with NO FREE gift!

This does NOT makeup for ditching the Star Wars FW 
until 2017 ( outside of New Year!s Eve which will likely SEE the Park closing due to reaching capacity!),

NOR for forever Cancelling the MSEP for ever!


----------



## rangerxenos

yulilin3 said:


> Both the dessert party post and the fireworks post on page 1 have been updated to reflect the show going into hiatus from November 6th until December 30th



I am so mad right now -- thanks a bunch, Disney.


----------



## 100acreHiker

Add me to the list of those disappointed by the news. Of course, any show is better than none, for sure, but we are Star Wars folks and I'm bringing family along and they're not Disney people and I know they were actually excited about Star Wars stuff. It really surprises me, with Rogue 1 coming out then, too. Oh well! We'll give the new show a try since we planned to be there for the night and hope for the best, but honestly, it all looks a bit cutesy.


----------



## yulilin3

AnnaKat said:


> The Dessert Party for the HS Holiday Projected-onto-the-Chinese-Theater is $69 per Adult,
> WITH NO free gift like for the Osborne Lights Dessert Party!,
> AND like for receiving the FREE Chewie Stein @ the Star Wars Dessert Party!
> 
> DVC Member Services checked for me,
> AND it!s 69$--MVMCP Prices--with NO FREE gift!
> 
> This does NOT makeup for ditching the Star Wars FW
> until 2017 ( outside of New Year!s Eve which will likely SEE the Park closing due to reaching capacity!),
> 
> NOR for forever Cancelling the MSEP for ever!


I have read your posts on this thread and truly understand your frustration.
I would recommend sending an email to Disney and let them know how you feel. It's all fine and well to blow off some steam but there's very little we can do here but to sympathize/ . Here's their email address
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## pumpkinjl

yulilin3 said:


> Universal is awesome!! I hope you have a great time, check out How the Grinch Stole Christmas show if it's playing when you go, it's really good



Thanks. I'm not sure if you are being sincere or snarky - feel like Disney stole Star Wars!! We are huge Star Wars fans and we had actually planned to stay an extra day just for the dessert party and SWaGS. We have never experienced either. I'm sure the Christmas show is awesome (in fact, since it's Disney I know it is), but I, like the other posters, was not looking for more Christmas at Thanksgiving. I am really disappointed. I just don't think the show will be worth the extra money for another park day. Especially when we could spend the day in Universal. Thank you for the awesome job that you do on keeping up the SW stuff. I appreciate your diligence to keep us all up to date!


----------



## yulilin3

pumpkinjl said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure if you are being sincere or snarky - feel like Disney stole Star Wars!! We are huge Star Wars fans and we had actually planned to stay an extra day just for the dessert party and SWaGS. We have never experienced either. I'm sure the Christmas show is awesome (in fact, since it's Disney I know it is), but I, like the other posters, was not looking for more Christmas at Thanksgiving. I am really disappointed. I just don't think the show will be worth the extra money for another park day. Especially when we could spend the day in Universal. Thank you for the awesome job that you do on keeping up the SW stuff. I appreciate your diligence to keep us all up to date!


Not at all snarky. I truly love Universal, my son works there too. It does suck that they gave so little time for a heads up. The osborne lights used to be turned on early November, last year it was November 6th so this is noot new.


----------



## AnnaKat

rangerxenos said:


> That doesn't help those of us who are there in November.



Ditto! AND we wanted SWaGS,
NOT " Cutesy " !

We left evenings open for SWaGS AND for ROL// 
YET I still booked the Dessert Party for the " Cutesy " Holiday -Themed Projector Show!


----------



## AnnaKat

yulilin3 said:


> I have read your posts on this thread and truly understand your frustration.
> I would recommend sending an email to Disney and let them know how you feel. It's all fine and well to blow off some steam but there's very little we can do here but to sympathize/ . Here's their email address
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



Thank you @yulilin3  And thank you @yulilin3 for starting this thread & how awesome your info is--maybe WHY I wanted to SE SWaGS so bad! You @yulilin3 truly go above & beyond in answering our questions, and keeping us all up -to -date and encouraged!
Thanks again @yulilin3 !


----------



## FabFourteenFamilyFun

I am sorry for all of you that are disappointed about Jingle Bell,Jingle Bam. I am very disappointed in Disney that they haven't been able to come up with a concrete November calendar! I planned this trip for November ESPECIALLY for Christmas so JBJB will be a great ending to my granddaughters 7th birthday and our last night of our Magical Christmas vacation! There are 14 of us and we will never be able to do this again


----------



## Lisa F

it is really too bad they can't alternate the shows and give people a choice.


----------



## JamieOak

Lisa F said:


> it is really too bad they can't alternate the shows and give people a choice.



That would be great, but would really screw up my plans because I would need 3 separate nights in HS to see each show.


----------



## tonyhb12

FabFourteenFamilyFun said:


> I am sorry for all of you that are disappointed about Jingle Bell,Jingle Bam. I am very disappointed in Disney that they haven't been able to come up with a concrete November calendar! I planned this trip for November ESPECIALLY for Christmas so JBJB will be a great ending to my granddaughters 7th birthday and our last night of our Magical Christmas vacation! There are 14 of us and we will never be able to do this again



The only thing that stinks is that they can't do a clean switch over from star wars to JBJB.  My week happens to fall when there is nothing.  I would gladly take either.  Yeah, it's a little early for christmas, but it's disney.  The idea being that it would be nice to have a nighttime option in a park that is rather void of options at this point in time due to Toy Story and Star Wars expansions.


----------



## AnnaKat

FabFourteenFamilyFun said:


> I am sorry for all of you that are disappointed about Jingle Bell,Jingle Bam. I am very disappointed in Disney that they haven't been able to come up with a concrete November calendar! I planned this trip for November ESPECIALLY for Christmas so JBJB will be a great ending to my granddaughters 7th birthday and our last night of our Magical Christmas vacation! There are 14 of us and we will never be able to do this again



Wishing you all a fantastic trip! 
The great thing about JBJB is the kids' appeal. 
We love Christmas in Nov. in WDW; 

you all have many, many quality magical Disney Christmas experiences to enjoy!

We're excited to attend our very 1st MVMCP this year, and we are blessed to have scored Holiday Dessert Party ADRs! 
Can!t wait to see the Fab Holiday Parade, also!

We are planning a 2017 & 2018 Trip during late Nov./early Dec., 
as Christmas @ WDW is the BEST!
even with the loss of the Osborne Lights( but hey! a 20-year run !)

Savor every minute of your upcoming wonderful multi/generation vacation !

I am sure your granddaughter will be talking about the wonderful time she had with her grandparents, for years to come!


----------



## FabFourteenFamilyFun

AnnaKat said:


> Wishing you all a fantastic trip!
> The great thing about JBJB is the kids' appeal.
> We love Christmas in Nov. in WDW;
> 
> you all have many, many quality magical Disney Christmas experiences to enjoy!
> 
> We're excited to attend our very 1st MVMCP this year, and we are blessed to have scored Holiday Dessert Party ADRs!
> Can!t wait to see the Fab Holiday Parade, also!
> 
> We are planning a 2017 & 2018 Trip during late Nov./early Dec.,
> as Christmas @ WDW is the BEST!
> even with the loss of the Osborne Lights( but hey! a 20-year run !)
> 
> Savor every minute of your upcoming wonderful multi/generation vacation !
> 
> I am sure your granddaughter will be talking about the wonderful time she had with her grandparents, for years to come!


Thanks so much! Daughter-in-law just finished typing our daily itinerary yesterday! I worked on it for 11 months! I have that JBJB will be at 6:45- has anyone heard differently?


----------



## Scalemaster34

yulilin3 said:


> Both the dessert party post and the fireworks post on page 1 have been updated to reflect the show going into hiatus from November 6th until December 30th



Yeah but Disney update their schedule page... now shows the Fireworks through the 12th of November... but not the dessert party.  But that's just to match up to when the all new Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Nighttime Spectacular starts.


----------



## yulilin3

Scalemaster34 said:


> Yeah but Disney update their schedule page... now shows the Fireworks through the 12th of November... but not the dessert party.  But that's just to match up to when the all new Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Nighttime Spectacular starts.


OMG this is great news
So we have SwaGS at November 7th and 9th at 6:45pm and November 11th and 12th at 8pm


----------



## rangerxenos

AnnaKat said:


> Ditto! AND we wanted SWaGS,
> NOT " Cutesy " !
> 
> We left evenings open for SWaGS AND for ROL//
> YET I still booked the Dessert Party for the " Cutesy " Holiday -Themed Projector Show!



Oh, no doubt I'll love the Christmas show, but I'm a HUGE Star Wars fan and I'm really disappointed.  

I'm actually saving myself some money, because I would have bought a ticket to the dessert party for the Star Wars fireworks, I won't for the Christmas ones.


----------



## Alice777

yulilin3 said:


> OMG this is great news
> So we have SwaGS at November 7th and 9th at 6:45pm and November 11th and 12th at 8pm


I guess it's time to play around with my ADRs again....for 100th time!  No wonder I'm getting white hair planning my WDW trip!  LOL!


----------



## rangerxenos

Scalemaster34 said:


> Yeah but Disney update their schedule page... now shows the Fireworks through the 12th of November... but not the dessert party.  But that's just to match up to when the all new Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Nighttime Spectacular starts.



Is this confirmed?!  Please, let it be true!


----------



## yulilin3

rangerxenos said:


> Is this confirmed?!  Please, let it be true!


It's on the HUB so it's confirmed November 7th and 9th at 6:45pm and November 11th and 12th at 8pm


----------



## yulilin3

First page post 11 has been updated again


----------



## Scalemaster34

Great for some... others who will be there the week the movie comes out, still would like to see the Star Wars version over the Christmas version... but some fireworks are better then none.  Might have to stand outside the park and watch the SwaGS on Dec 17th for the special paid event....

But yeah this doing ADR and FastPasses without Disney having hours set and entertainment set... is kinda frustrating.


----------



## J-Dog

pumpkinjl said:


> Thanks Disney. Looks like we will be going to Universal for an extra day now.



Yeah, I agree.  This sucks.  

We are going on December 7 to HS, and then are doing MVMCP on December 11.  So I wanted to see the Star Wars fireworks, not two Christmas shows.  We may think about doing an extra day at Universal and forgetting about doing HS at all this time around, since that Star Wars fireworks show was the only real draw I had to HS anyway.


----------



## saskdw

Lisa F said:


> it is really too bad they can't alternate the shows and give people a choice.



That would be great if they could. We'd like to see both shows.


----------



## J-Dog

Does anyone know if they will have a dessert party reservation available for the JBJB show?  The WDW website isn't showing anything.


----------



## tazleiten12

J-Dog said:


> Does anyone know if they will have a dessert party reservation available for the JBJB show?  The WDW website isn't showing anything.


You have to call.


----------



## pmaurer74

rangerxenos said:


> Oh, no doubt I'll love the Christmas show, but I'm a HUGE Star Wars fan and I'm really disappointed.
> 
> I'm actually saving myself some money, because I would have bought a ticket to the dessert party for the Star Wars fireworks, I won't for the Christmas ones.


me too.


----------



## afan

yulilin3 said:


> It's on the HUB so it's confirmed November 7th and 9th at 6:45pm and November 11th and 12th at 8pm



Now if they could do the dessert party.  And why couldn't they have extended this first instead of annoying everyone going that week.


----------



## wdwnut61

Guess we have to wait till our March trip to attend the SW dessert party


----------



## yulilin3

afan said:


> Now if they could do the dessert party.  And why couldn't they have extended this first instead of annoying everyone going that week.


I don't see any reason for them not doing the dessert party,  it's still a wait and see


----------



## IlovePumbaa

Scalemaster34 said:


> Great for some... others who will be there the week the movie comes out, still would like to see the Star Wars version over the Christmas version... but some fireworks are better then none.  Might have to stand outside the park and watch the SwaGS on Dec 17th for the special paid event....
> 
> But yeah this doing ADR and FastPasses without Disney having hours set and entertainment set... is kinda frustrating.





Isn't the special event on the 17th still just a rumour though? I just spoke with a CM to try to book for JBJB and couldn't (Dec 16), and asked if there was any news on the Rogue One rumours, and she knew nothing. Oh Yulilin please say you have heard something....anything for this Aussie desperate to get something SW for our visit. Lol


----------



## pumpkinjl

rteetz said:


> Because of a fireworks show?


Yes, we had planned an extra day because of the whole Fantasmic!/Star Wars overlap. We won't need the extra day now.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We have the 10-28 SWaGS dessert party booked, so that worked out ok.  My daughter is going in mid-November, she is bummed but glad she will at least get to see something (she is there the first week of Jingle Jam).  The new show honestly looks fun to me.  I would like to see it someday. But nothing quite compares with Star Wars.


----------



## Elliemay2

IlovePumbaa said:


> Isn't the special event on the 17th still just a rumour though? I just spoke with a CM to try to book for JBJB and couldn't (Dec 16), and asked if there was any news on the Rogue One rumours, and she knew nothing. Oh Yulilin please say you have heard something....anything for this Aussie desperate to get something SW for our visit. Lol


 I'm ready to hear more on this too!!!


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> I completely understand people's frustration but it should be kind of expected. Disney has been very slow at updating calendars for the fireworks and DHS is missing holiday entertainment this year without the Osborne lights. This new show helps fill that void. I expect this show to be awesome.



Yes but it's off by a few days....Osbornes usually starts on the Friday during NJ Teachers convention typically...This year that would've been the 11th or Veterans Day.

Our trip we sadly will be right in between both shows...Between the end of the SW show & the beginning of the Holiday show..How crummy...X's that w/ no word on ROL, and sprinkle in a few Refurbs. And just got word on the monorail supposedly being down  @  MCO Airport... Next you'll tell me, when we get to EPCOT, they'll run out of food .....Just j/k of course , but how much is enough already.


----------



## DizDaD7

tonyhb12 said:


> The only thing that stinks is that they can't do a clean switch over from star wars to JBJB.  My week happens to fall when there is nothing.  I would gladly take either.  Yeah, it's a little early for christmas, but it's disney.  The idea being that it would be nice to have a nighttime option in a park that is rather void of options at this point in time due to Toy Story and Star Wars expansions.



This^^^^  Exactly...


----------



## DizDaD7

yulilin3 said:


> OMG this is great news
> So we have SwaGS at November 7th and 9th at 6:45pm and November 11th and 12th at 8pm


***.....>Where is this news...Please tell me at least this part is true, & not rumor..


----------



## DizDaD7

Alice777 said:


> I guess it's time to play around with my ADRs again....for 100th time!  No wonder I'm getting white hair planning my WDW trip!  LOL!



This is the frustrating part...I got a few hard to get ADR's, timed them to certain days/Shows/Fworks etc...And to redo really throws a damper on the whole  Giddiness before the trip Feeling...


----------



## yulilin3

IlovePumbaa said:


> Isn't the special event on the 17th still just a rumour though? I just spoke with a CM to try to book for JBJB and couldn't (Dec 16), and asked if there was any news on the Rogue One rumours, and she knew nothing. Oh Yulilin please say you have heard something....anything for this Aussie desperate to get something SW for our visit. Lol


The event for the 17th still shows on the Hub but is not ready to give out to the public,  I check every day,  multiple times a day,  when I see something I let you guys know . If course things can change so it's never a fact until it's released to the public


DizDaD7 said:


> ***.....>Where is this news...Please tell me at least this part is true, & not rumor..


It's on the calendar


----------



## vinotinto

Alice777 said:


> I'm not sure if there's separate place to ask about Jawas trading...sorry if I'm posting at wrong place.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere Jawas will no longer be trading.  Is this true?
> 
> We'll be going in November and I don't know if I should take "stuff to trade" or not.
> 
> Thank you


My DD traded with the one jawa that was at Launch Bay on Oct 8. We brought some stuff. The jawa was very playful. One of the trinkets was tinsel that we turned into a bracelet. The jawa put it in my DD's head (like a crown - smart!). So, I would bring some small stuff that doesn't take up a lot of space in your bag, just in case.


----------



## rangerxenos

yulilin3 said:


> It's on the HUB so it's confirmed November 7th and 9th at 6:45pm and November 11th and 12th at 8pm



Yes!  Win/Win for me now (except for no SW Dessert Party), I'll get to see both the SW show and the new Christmas show.  I feel bad for my two friends who aren't arriving until the 13th, though, they're gonna miss the SW ones.


----------



## Tucker24

This is truly sad news. We had to skip it last year because it wAs on so late. And now a holiday show. We were really looking forward to it and I did hype it up to the family already. Definitely have to rethink a second day at HS


----------



## Princesca

yulilin3 said:


> It's on the HUB so it's confirmed November 7th and 9th at 6:45pm and November 11th and 12th at 8pm



HOOOOOOORAY!

Is there any word about why the change? We arrive 11/12 and I have scheduled plans in EPCOT that night including my FEA fp and a dinner res. I am nervous about overturning everything just to be told it's an oops.


----------



## yulilin3

Princesca said:


> HOOOOOOORAY!
> 
> Is there any word about why the change? We arrive 11/12 and I have scheduled plans in EPCOT that night including my FEA fp and a dinner res. I am nervous about overturning everything just to be told it's an oops.


Why the change to the holiday show? 
No official statement but it's to have something holiday related to offer at dhs


----------



## Princesca

yulilin3 said:


> Why the change to the holiday show?
> No official statement but it's to have something holiday related to offer at dhs



No the change of having more showings of SW. I thought it was ending on 11/9.


----------



## yulilin3

Princesca said:


> No the change of having more showings of SW. I thought it was ending on 11/9.


It was  scheduled until the 5th and yesterday they added the last four. I guess to not leave people without a night spectacular for that entire week
SWaGS is coming back Dec. 31st


----------



## AnnaKat

rangerxenos said:


> Yes!  Win/Win for me now (except for no SW Dessert Party), I'll get to see both the SW show and the new Christmas show.  I feel bad for my two friends who aren't arriving until the 13th, though, they're gonna miss the SW ones.



We arrive on November 13th also! Bummer! We had already changed our trip to arrive 1 day earlier as it was//to enjoy the last day/-/November 24th(Monday) //of the International Food & Wine Fest


----------



## DizDaD7

yulilin3 said:


> The event for the 17th still shows on the Hub but is not ready to give out to the public,  I check every day,  multiple times a day,  when I see something I let you guys know . If course things can change so it's never a fact until it's released to the public
> 
> It's on the calendar


thank you.

EDIT: On the regular WDW page?   I don't see it... Can ya throw me a link pleeze ?


----------



## JayLeeJay

I had a Star Wars Weekends sad moment today. We stopped in our local Barnes and Noble and they were having a Star Wars event to celebrate the new Star Wars: Ahsoka book. Both the author and Ashley Eckstein were there signing the book. We didn't have time to wait in the line but she was so nice to everyone she was meeting, as she always is. The event started at 2pm and at 4:30pm when we got there she was still so energetic. The line was also still long and it looked like they were going to stay until everyone in line had a chance to meet them. It made me sad that the meet and greets and shows with Star Wars actors are no more.

In addition to the book author and Ashley, they also had a bunch of Star Wars characters available for pictures - Darth Vader, Chewy, stormtroppers, Anakin, etc. Their costumes were really good! Chewy was so similar to Disney's but I think he had a cold because his voice was little off.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*PHEW ... I'm squared eye-ed now since i read the first 10 pages of this thread and then picked up again around the middle of Sept this year so i could get a feel for all things Star Wars related and now have a few questions. Totally aware that all the answers will be based on speculation but that's better than what i have now!*

*Current plan is to be in the Studios on Sat Jan 28 and the hours are presently set at 9 - 7 --- since that is the weekend of the ProBall Game i'm fully aware those might change. We are hoping to attend the dessert party to celebrate our son's 30th b-day. F! is set for 7 pm (the entire week in fact) if that is any indication of plans.*

*I've read that the Star Wars fireworks (yeah i don't know the short-form being used, shoot me  ) are starting up again New Year's Eve. Thoughts as to will they still be going on the end of January?*

*IF they are and there is a dessert party that night, any guesses as to times of both of those events? Trying to co-ordinate a meal at Sci-Fi with the 2 others in our party who won't be going (our pockets are only so deep!!) Figure we can do a later lunch but times for that are sparse.*

*Thanks for any help, colour me one very tired and confused mom*


----------



## yulilin3

DizDaD7 said:


> thank you.
> 
> EDIT: On the regular WDW page?   I don't see it... Can ya throw me a link pleeze ?


The Hub is an internal site,  can't be linked sorry


----------



## yulilin3

Donald - my hero said:


> *PHEW ... I'm squared eye-ed now since i read the first 10 pages of this thread and then picked up again around the middle of Sept this year so i could get a feel for all things Star Wars related and now have a few questions. Totally aware that all the answers will be based on speculation but that's better than what i have now!*
> 
> *Current plan is to be in the Studios on Sat Jan 28 and the hours are presently set at 9 - 7 --- since that is the weekend of the ProBall Game i'm fully aware those might change. We are hoping to attend the dessert party to celebrate our son's 30th b-day. F! is set for 7 pm (the entire week in fact) if that is any indication of plans.*
> 
> *I've read that the Star Wars fireworks (yeah i don't know the short-form being used, shoot me  ) are starting up again New Year's Eve. Thoughts as to will they still be going on the end of January?*
> 
> *IF they are and there is a dessert party that night, any guesses as to times of both of those events? Trying to co-ordinate a meal at Sci-Fi with the 2 others in our party who won't be going (our pockets are only so deep!!) Figure we can do a later lunch but times for that are sparse.*
> 
> *Thanks for any help, colour me one very tired and confused mom*



The show should continue but it might not be nightly.  Currently they are doing it 4 times a week.  The show,  Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular  or SWaGS is about 12 minutes long,  the closing times for the park might change but it if they stay at 7pm the show will probably be around 6:30. No way to know for sure though.  
You can subscribe to this thread,  I update page one when I get new information


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> The event for the 17th still shows on the Hub but is not ready to give out to the public,  I check every day,  multiple times a day,  when I see something I let you guys know . If course things can change so it's never a fact until it's released to the public
> 
> It's on the calendar


since it is rumored to be a 8-midnight event. Would it likely be like the villains party and not a dessert party? Just speculating here as I imagine I will not have much time to respond if I want tickets. This is the arrival date for my family and they are interested.But if I remember right they are expensive and non-refundable or transferable. I know alls peculation... just trying to be prepared.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> since it is rumored to be a 8-midnight event. Would it likely be like the villains party and not a dessert party? Just speculating here as I imagine I will not have much time to respond if I want tickets. This is the arrival date for my family and they are interested.But if I remember right they are expensive and non-refundable or transferable. I know alls peculation... just trying to be prepared.


If it's anything like last years event, its gonna be more like the halloween or Christmas parties. Star tours, rocking roller-coaster and tower will be opened. Some character meet and greets and the star wars fireworks.


----------



## dres40

Sorry , trying to keep up... are the dessert parties on Nov 7th, 9th and 11th already sold out?  I don't see any availability
 on My Disney experience.


----------



## Iowamomof4

dres40 said:


> Sorry , trying to keep up... are the dessert parties on Nov 7th, 9th and 11th already sold out?  I don't see any availability
> on My Disney experience.



Oh, I think they're just showing up blue now! They should be bookable in the next day or so.


----------



## wuzzle02

When booking these dessert parties, should a 2-year old be included in the "party size?"  I know I'm supposed to include her when making regular ADRs....but for something like this, would it charge me for her if I include her in my count?


----------



## dres40

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh, I think they're just showing up blue now! They should be bookable in the next day or so.


 Great news!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

wuzzle02 said:


> When booking these dessert parties, should a 2-year old be included in the "party size?"  I know I'm supposed to include her when making regular ADRs....but for something like this, would it charge me for her if I include her in my count?


I believe you count her and then they ask the ages to charge accordingly


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh, I think they're just showing up blue now! They should be bookable in the next day or so.


You are ready to take over the thread


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> You are ready to take over the thread



Never!  You are doing such a great job that we're all learning and can step in whenever you're gone for a bit.


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> If it's anything like last years event, its gonna be more like the halloween or Christmas parties. Star tours, rocking roller-coaster and tower will be opened. Some character meet and greets and the star wars fireworks.


Is there somewhere I can read about last year's event? What was it called and I can look it up. Thanks!
EDIT: I did find some links to the announcement of the event two years ago. Are there any reviews of the event?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Is there somewhere I can read about last year's event? What was it called and I can look it up. Thanks!
> EDIT: I did find some links to the announcement of the event two years ago. Are there any reviews of the event?


First page , post number 3. Like I said I'm not sure if it el be tied to Rogue One and include movie tickets


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> First page , post number 3. Like I said I'm not sure if it el be tied to Rogue One and include movie tickets


Thanks for keeping us SW fans posted, it has been a crazy year for sure.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Thanks for keeping us SW fans posted, it has been a crazy year for sure.


crazy is an understatement


----------



## Paul Walsh

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh, I think they're just showing up blue now! They should be bookable in the next day or so.


Has anyone booked the desert party for the 11th Nov? I was trying within an hour of the dates being available (turning blue) and it says no table available? Would they sell out THAT quick?


----------



## yulilin3

Was at DHS last night. Checked out the LB dessert party set up and they have added even more tables, since the capacity went up




I also love looking at the intricate details on the tables they put in the Cantina area, I thing these are the coolest




I had friends that were watching the show for the first time but they were also doing Club Villain so my daughter and I decided to grab the best spots for them. Got there at 6:15pm for the 8pm show and the front of the walkway was about full, Here's a pic while I was sitting down




While waiting I heard someone calling my name, and guess what? It was @Cluelyss  she was on her way to the dessert party. Really cool to finally meet you in person, hope you had a great time and can't wait for your review
Some pretty sunset pic




And my artsy pic of the night/ That's my daughter's head 




My friends liked the show but didn't like that the fireworks were off center. They did bring us some goodies from the CV party so we got to try the Maleficent cupcake and Queen Of Hearts cupcake


----------



## yulilin3

Paul Walsh said:


> Has anyone booked the desert party for the 11th Nov? I was trying within an hour of the dates being available (turning blue) and it says no table available? Would they sell out THAT quick?


They haven't opened for booking yet but keep checking. The dates appeared yesterday so they should update today or tomorrow for booking


----------



## Paul Walsh

yulilin3 said:


> They haven't opened for booking yet but keep checking. The dates appeared yesterday so they should update today or tomorrow for booking


Cool that's awesome! Was worried we'd missed out again! What with many big rides being down during our trip I was getting despondent


----------



## yulilin3

Will be out for most of the day. So for those checking
SWaGS has been scheduled to show Nov. 7,9,11,12
Dessert party shows up on the schedule as well but it has not been open for booking yet. So if you get the message "no tables available" it's just that they have not open. They should open today or tomorrow
Have a great Sunday everyoone


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

yulilin3 said:


> Will be out for most of the day. So for those checking
> SWaGS has been scheduled to show Nov. 7,9,10,11
> Dessert party shows up on the schedule as well but it has not been open for booking yet. So if you get the message "no tables available" it's just that they have not open. They should open today or tomorrow
> Have a great Sunday everyoone


It is actually for the Nov 7, 9, 11 and 12 and is NOW accessible and will accept the online booking.


----------



## markandjen

Just got booked for the 12th and have the 14th for JBJB dessert party.  The only thing that will screw up our evening plans more would be Rivers of Light Starting.


----------



## yulilin3

GoofysNCCrew said:


> It is actually for the Nov 7, 9, 11 and 12 and is NOW accessible and will accept the online booking.


You're right,  thanks.  Correcting the original post


----------



## mrocco90

Hi I just booked the nov 7th Starwars dessert party. We have a 415 reservation at Hollywood and vine and I read the desserts aren't very good there. I figure we eat dinner at Hollywood and vine and desserts at the Starwars party. 
Is the dessert party a good value? Last year we did the Osborne lights one and enjoyed it.


----------



## yulilin3

mrocco90 said:


> Hi I just booked the nov 7th Starwars dessert party. We have a 415 reservation at Hollywood and vine and I read the desserts aren't very good there. I figure we eat dinner at Hollywood and vine and desserts at the Starwars party.
> Is the dessert party a good value? Last year we did the Osborne lights one and enjoyed it.


They are good,  you can read several reviews from dissers on the first page


----------



## afan

Got the party for Nov 9!  Thank you yulilin3 for keeping this non star wars fan informed so I can surprise my star wars fan friend with the party.  Now if rol can happen while we're there...


----------



## angai379

I jus booked the 12 th as well!!


----------



## Paul Walsh

Thank you yulilin3 got our tickets for the 11th.... Pretty much thanks to you! We had already rang Disney about "no tables available" within an hour of the dates being released and they just told us "sorry they must all be sold out" I knew this probably wasn't the case and the only person who gave us hope was you!! Your advice was absolutely bang on! As you said... suddenly our date was available to actually book! If I'd followed Disney advice I would have given up. luckily I followed your advice and I'm forever in your debt.

Getting this booking for our last night became so important to me as I'd watched my plans slowly crumble, as more and more major rides closed during our trip.

Thanks for helping Us out.


----------



## yulilin3

Paul Walsh said:


> Thank you yulilin3 got our tickets for the 11th.... Pretty much thanks to you! We had already rang Disney about "no tables available" within an hour of the dates being released and they just told us "sorry they must all be sold out" I knew this probably wasn't the case and the only person who gave us hope was you!! Your advice was absolutely bang on! As you said... suddenly our date was available to actually book! If I'd followed Disney advice I would have given up. luckily I followed your advice and I'm forever in your debt.
> 
> Getting this booking for our last night became so important to me as I'd watched my plans slowly crumble, as more and more major rides closed during our trip.
> 
> Thanks for helping Us out.


I'm glad you got your reservation,  I'm sure you and your family will have an amazing time! !


----------



## likesdisney

When I check in for the dessert party, they scan the magic band for the reservation?  Or do I need to bring a paper copy of my reservation/booking that I got in the email?


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

likesdisney said:


> When I check in for the dessert party, they scan the magic band for the reservation?  Or do I need to bring a paper copy of my reservation/booking that I got in the email?


They will have your name on a list and give you lanyards to wear in.


----------



## SABeasley98

Does anyone know if they re-started the jawa trading at Launch Bay-or does it seem that it has been eliminated for good?


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

Is there washrooms in the Launch Bay?


----------



## pmaurer74

Eeyore's the Best said:


> Is there washrooms in the Launch Bay?


I don't remember any inside launch Bay but there are some right outside the entrance.


----------



## yulilin3

SABeasley98 said:


> Does anyone know if they re-started the jawa trading at Launch Bay-or does it seem that it has been eliminated for good?


It's hit or miss.  Bring your items to trade but don't expect a trade to occur.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## firstwdw

Anyone know what nights Star Wars fireworks will take place during April? Trying to plan park days so I can do ADR's and need that information. Week after Easter specifically?


----------



## Iowamomof4

firstwdw said:


> Anyone know what nights Star Wars fireworks will take place during April? Trying to plan park days so I can do ADR's and need that information. Week after Easter specifically?



No one knows yet, sorry. Unless things change, we won't know about April until sometime in March. SW fireworks have recently been showing on M, W, Fri, and Sat, fwiw.


----------



## firstwdw

Iowamomof4 said:


> No one knows yet, sorry. Unless things change, we won't know about April until sometime in March. SW fireworks have recently been showing on M, W, Fri, and Sat, fwiw.


Thank you! So frustrating to have to plan everything so far in advance but not have all the pieces of the puzzle! No idea what day to plan HS for!


----------



## yulilin3

capacity or the dessert party is at 200, it has been this way for the last 2 weeks, just an fyi


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks to @_auroraborealis_  here's her experience signing up for JT yesterday, it looks like they figured out parents are trying to get their kids to fight vader
http://disboards.com/threads/tell-m...-jedi-training-academy.3555166/#post-56634715


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I can't promise all of the Jedi Training CMs are doing it that way all day, but they did a straight "by height" order that ended up dividing the kids that way.

FWIW, my kid and a kid on the same bus over to HS were geeking out about getting to fight Seventh Sister. They both got Vader!


----------



## cel_disney

Interesting about this JTA change...we have done JTA twice this year and both times my kids wanted Vader and both times ended up with Seventh Sister.  

The first time they got 7S - they said it was cooler than they expected and it was okay - even good (DS was 9, DD 5).  This past trip (Oct 9th at JTA) - they were visually and verbally disappointed to get her again...I almost wish it was part of the sign up process to pick who you will fight so atleast I could prepare my kid and make a solid decision on our participation plans if she wasn't going to enjoy it.

In the other thread there were questions about whether  we would prefer Darth Maul.  I know I would and I know that my son would for sure (we had watched that during past SWW JTAs).  Maybe my daughter would prefer it too (atleast the second time - she thought fighting a girl was cool once but has no idea who 7S is - she does know Maul) - but I think most of all - they still want Vader!!    

A few more thoughts on JTA - 

- I think it's odd to put all tall kids in one line and short in another - having a variety allows you to line them up so everyone can be seen - short kids upfront (and how do they do the ewok joke if the tall kids are up top??)

- this show is definitely where I see Disney has worked hard to make sure they have a very diverse cast - all parts / names / rolls are gender neutral.   I LOVE THIS!!  And every roll has members from both genders and various ethnicities cast.  Again - LOVE THIS!  It's an excellent example of how to break down stereotypes!!

That being said - the performance we were in was an all female cast - So it was not gender diverse at all (just ethnically diverse)! I wished that they had atleast one speaking male Jedi in that cast rotation.  Not that I didn't think each female did a great job - but that it was hard to figure out who was talking and where to look as their voices were not different enough.   (Again - not knocking the actors in any given roll - just that more balance could improve the overall performance)


----------



## yulilin3

There are pros and cons to every situation
If kids can pick which villain they want to fight it'll probably go 80% Vader 10% 7th sister 10% couldn't care less. Thus having an additional problem when all the spots for Vader are filled you will have a disappointed kid. Of course they will be disappointed even if they didn't have a chance to pick but at least they would know that fighting Vader is not guaranteed
For them to do it by size they are trying to prevent injuries for those on stage. Bigger kids can be more aware of the ledge and even if they fall it wouldn't be a huge problem but it does prevent the parents from seeing the kids in the back if all of them are about the same size
I really think they should bring Darth Maul back. He is more recognizable and I'm sure it would go 60% Vader 30% Maul 10% couldn't care less
The other option would be to just fight Vader on stage like they did before but that would cut the capacity in half and I think that will make more people angry. Better to fight a SW villain than not to fight any at all because of capacity


----------



## BurleyGirl

I'm completely out of the loop on the new Star Wars Land.  If one wanted to wait to visit WDW until everything (Star Wars-themed) planned was completed/operational, when might that be? (I believe there will be two new rides?) Summer of 2017?  Summer of 2018?


----------



## yulilin3

BurleyGirl said:


> I'm completely out of the loop on the new Star Wars Land.  If one wanted to wait to visit WDW until everything (Star Wars-themed) planned was completed/operational, when might that be? (I believe there will be two new rides?) Summer of 2017?  Summer of 2018?


more like 2019 to 2020 Post #13 on page one has the video of the announcement done last year during D23


----------



## BurleyGirl

Oh, wow!  Thanks so much, yulilin3!


----------



## yulilin3

BurleyGirl said:


> Oh, wow!  Thanks so much, yulilin3!


@rteetz has an awesome thread over on the Rumors and News board with all the updates on construction. Basically right now the old Streets of America, Lights Motor Action area is completely demolished so construction can begin


----------



## BurleyGirl

yulilin3 said:


> @rteetz has an awesome thread over on the Rumors and News board with all the updates on construction. Basically right now the old Streets of America, Lights Motor Action area is completely demolished so construction can begin


Great!  I'll go check it out and stalk it!  Thank you!! (My DS was thinking about Disney for his graduation trip next year but he wants to do it when the Star Wars stuff is completed, as we can't afford Disney very often because we like to stay Deluxe and he also has his eye on the Contemporary, so it looks like we've got a couple of more years to save)


----------



## punkin413

yulilin3 said:


> There are pros and cons to every situation
> If kids can pick which villain they want to fight it'll probably go 80% Vader 10% 7th sister 10% couldn't care less. Thus having an additional problem when all the spots for Vader are filled you will have a disappointed kid. Of course they will be disappointed even if they didn't have a chance to pick but at least they would know that fighting Vader is not guaranteed
> For them to do it by size they are trying to prevent injuries for those on stage. Bigger kids can be more aware of the ledge and even if they fall it wouldn't be a huge problem but it does prevent the parents from seeing the kids in the back if all of them are about the same size
> I really think they should bring Darth Maul back. He is more recognizable and I'm sure it would go 60% Vader 30% Maul 10% couldn't care less
> The other option would be to just fight Vader on stage like they did before but that would cut the capacity in half and I think that will make more people angry. Better to fight a SW villain than not to fight any at all because of capacity



Even my very-new-to-Star-Wars 5-year-old knew who Darth Maul was last year when he fought him instead of Vader (although he was wanting to fight Vader because he was gonna tell him he had stinky feet....ha!  I think he was too scared of Darth Maul to tell him anything!).  He would have no clue who 7th Sister is.  Plus Darth Maul is pretty cool to look at up close!


----------



## Cluelyss

First let me just say how awesome it was to finally meet @yulilin3 in person!!! Sorry to fan girl you and sorry I couldn't chat longer as the family was on the run, but thank you soooo much for everything you do for us here!!!

Quick review from the dessert party. We checked in a little late (closer to 7?) and had no problem finding a table (maybe because we were late and people had already moved on to other areas of LB?). Everything we tried was delicious - my son must had eaten 20 fruit sabers - and hubby loved the cheese and olive sabers. DD and I preferred the sweets. 

I will agree with everyone that the mixed drinks were much too sweet, and usually I like sweet drinks. The margarita was the most drinkable. 

We left around 7:30 for the reserved area, and they were letting people in no problem - in fact, the front row was already full (with adults), which was a bummer since I have 2 kids and am short myself. But we had no trouble seeing from the 2nd row. And boy did that place fill up fast once everyone came out. It was actually more crowded in the reserved area than I expected, but still much better than the crowds outside!

As for the show, it was amazing. The view from the reserved area was perfect, though a bit off center, but we could see everything perfectly. Hubby said he preferred the old fireworks show, but I thought this one was phenomenal. 

Would I do it again? Absolutely, for the view alone. Though I'd like to see a different stein offered....not sure what we would do with 4 more Chewie mugs


----------



## Elliemay2

Okay.  I would assume that Rogue One tickets should go on sale any day.  Is there a link to purchase them for the theatre in Disney Springs?
Also, we were thinking of staying an extra day to do the event on the 17th, but we don't know enough information on it so we may just get tickets and go see the movie one night.
What are your thoughts on this plan?  Will there still be some star wars characters out and about or is that just for the ones who pay for the event to see?  Will the lines to see the movie when advance ticket purchase has been used still be hours long?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Okay.  I would assume that Rogue One tickets should go on sale any day.  Is there a link to purchase them for the theatre in Disney Springs?
> Also, we were thinking of staying an extra day to do the event on the 17th, but we don't know enough information on it so we may just get tickets and go see the movie one night.
> What are your thoughts on this plan?  Will there still be some star wars characters out and about or is that just for the ones who pay for the event to see?  Will the lines to see the movie when advance ticket purchase has been used still be hours long?  Thanks!


there's been no news on when the pre sale will start so now I'm thinking it'll be a month on advance, so November 16
Here's the link to AMC 24 at DS https://www.amctheatres.com/movie-t...h/amc-disney-springs-24-with-dine-in-theatres
Not sure what Disney will do if they don't do the special event
For Force Awakens my daughter and I went to the 7pm showing on Thursday (first showing) at the IMAX theater in Citywalk and we lined up hours before. For Rogue One we plan to go too a theater that has assigned seats so we don't have to wait hours. We will most likely go to Regal Cinemas at The Loop


----------



## moesy4

I have a really odd question...we are doing a ppo h&v specivic ally for jta sign ups. Our reservation is fairly late, I believe 8:40? First of all, are all the ppo folks let in at 8, regardless of reservation time?
Secondly, I read on amother thread that earlier this week, ppo people weRE not allowed to sign up pre breakfast. We are honestly fine risking the cancellation fee and just getting in line the morning of for jta...they really can't stop you from doing this, can they? I know they start sign ups a little early, so hoping we could do both regardless, but jta sign ups are the more important of the two.


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> For Rogue One we plan to go too a theater that has assigned seats so we don't have to wait hours. We will most likely go to Regal Cinemas at The Loop


As always, Thank You!  How close is Regal Cinemas to Disney Springs? Assigned seating is a great idea.  We are driving so we will have our own transportation.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> As always, Thank You!  How close is Regal Cinemas to Disney Springs? Assigned seating is a great idea.  We are driving so we will have our own transportation.


20 minutes away if your take osceola parkway or the 417,  both toll roads


----------



## Elliemay2

Thank You!  Will they show before opening day too, or is that just a Disney thing?


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Thank You!  Will they show before opening day too, or is that just a Disney thing?


That's a national release,  they've done that for all mega movies lately


----------



## yulilin3

moesy4 said:


> I have a really odd question...we are doing a ppo h&v specivic ally for jta sign ups. Our reservation is fairly late, I believe 8:40? First of all, are all the ppo folks let in at 8, regardless of reservation time?
> Secondly, I read on amother thread that earlier this week, ppo people weRE not allowed to sign up pre breakfast. We are honestly fine risking the cancellation fee and just getting in line the morning of for jta...they really can't stop you from doing this, can they? I know they start sign ups a little early, so hoping we could do both regardless, but jta sign ups are the more important of the two.


I'm not sure if all PPO are let in at 8am
They have changed how they allow sign ups for JT all year, sometimes they allow PPO to sign up before sometimes they don't. If you are fairly close to the front it shouldn't take more than 5 minutes


----------



## ELSA711

Can someone help me with identifying a few star wars items in DHS
Family are huge fans and we want to get the most out of it.
Definitely want to do Launch Bay with the hopes of meeting Kylo Ren and Chewie.  Star Tours is a must for the kids, not Mom and Dad 
What is Star Wars, Galaxy Far Far away?  is it in a sit down theater or like a movie?  Same with Star Wars Path of the Jedi?  Can someone clarify what and where they are.
Wish the kids would do Jedi Training but I have shy kids


----------



## yulilin3

ELSA711 said:


> Can someone help me with identifying a few star wars items in DHS
> Family are huge fans and we want to get the most out of it.
> Definitely want to do Launch Bay with the hopes of meeting Kylo Ren and Chewie.  Star Tours is a must for the kids, not Mom and Dad
> What is Star Wars, Galaxy Far Far away?  is it in a sit down theater or like a movie?  Same with Star Wars Path of the Jedi?  Can someone clarify what and where they are.
> Wish the kids would do Jedi Training but I have shy kids


SWGFFA is a show outside  at center stage. It lasts about 13 minutes and they are vignettes with some characters coming on stage for a brief moment. You can see the droids, chewbacca, boba fett, darth maul, kylo ren, darth vader, captain phasma. It's not the best show ever but if you are walking by you can stop and watch
Path of the Jedi is a 10 minute movie inside the ABC Sound Studio, between Frozen sing along and ST, it is like a good recap of all SW movies, pretty cool for a SW fan or someone looking for a nice place to sit and rest


----------



## yulilin3

new SW merchandise
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...products-coming-to-disney-parks-in-fall-2016/


----------



## ELSA711

yulilin3 said:


> SWGFFA is a show outside  at center stage. It lasts about 13 minutes and they are vignettes with some characters coming on stage for a brief moment. You can see the droids, chewbacca, boba fett, darth maul, kylo ren, darth vader, captain phasma. It's not the best show ever but if you are walking by you can stop and watch
> Path of the Jedi is a 10 minute movie inside the ABC Sound Studio, between Frozen sing along and ST, it is like a good recap of all SW movies, pretty cool for a SW fan or someone looking for a nice place to sit and rest


Thank You!! my boy is going to love seeing Boba Fett!


----------



## Koz

Can anyone recommend some sure-fire items the Jawas love to trade for?


----------



## yulilin3

Koz said:


> Can anyone recommend some sure-fire items the Jawas love to trade for?


anything that lights up (but not glow sticks) I've seen them accept beads, fake coins...they have been more picky lately so I'm not sure


----------



## _auroraborealis_

moesy4 said:


> Secondly, I read on amother thread that earlier this week, ppo people weRE not allowed to sign up pre breakfast. We are honestly fine risking the cancellation fee and just getting in line the morning of for jta...they really can't stop you from doing this, can they?



Based on where they were stopping people, yes, they could stop you.



Koz said:


> Can anyone recommend some sure-fire items the Jawas love to trade for?


The CM last night said jawas weren't trading 'right now.' That said, we had a jaw go nuts for a light up ball we had. It stole it and let my kid chase it. Then the jaw played with it for a while. It was pretty funny, even if the trade was "ball for hilarity."


----------



## dbldragon

We got our party reservations for the 11th.  It was quite a roller coaster ride of waiting for the SWAGS schedule, to the JBJB announcement, to the addition of the final week of SWAGS shows.

I had a question regarding timing of going from inside to outside.  We will have 5 kids in our group, so I would like to get one of the front viewing areas, so I don't have to be holding kids up or on shoulders during the show.  Is there a recommended way to snag one of those tables?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

dbldragon said:


> We got our party reservations for the 11th.  It was quite a roller coaster ride of waiting for the SWAGS schedule, to the JBJB announcement, to the addition of the final week of SWAGS shows.
> 
> I had a question regarding timing of going from inside to outside.  We will have 5 kids in our group, so I would like to get one of the front viewing areas, so I don't have to be holding kids up or on shoulders during the show.  Is there a recommended way to snag one of those tables?
> 
> Thanks!


there are no tables outside. You just have to leave 30 minutes before the show starts and go to the viewing area. The dessert party is inside Launch Bay


----------



## Cluelyss

Just read that HS reduced hours on 12/17, from an 8 pm closing to 7. Maybe to do with the rumored Rouge One event?


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## IlovePumbaa

FastPasser said:


> Ahhh, but it's a little more than a rumor, the event called "Star Wars Galactic Nights" has a page on THE HUB.




OMG OMG OMG, so if it is on The Hub, how long till it becomes a bookable event???


----------



## cel_disney

IlovePumbaa said:


> OMG OMG OMG, so if it is on The Hub, how long till it becomes a bookable event???



I think Yulady has been reporting it on the HUb for a month or so - the hours change is great news to help suggest it would be bookable soon.   She checks it regularly and report she here - expects it to be bookable in the next few weeks - likely just when tickets for the movie go onsale.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Ahhh, but it's a little more than a rumor, the event called "Star Wars Galactic Nights" has a page on THE HUB.


And on post #3 of page 1  we are all so ready for details. My DD and I decided to splurge and go for the JBJB dessert party and she told me if I wanted to go to this event by myself it was alright with her, isn't she sweet? I do need this to be under $100 for me to be able to doo this...FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## yulilin3

cel_disney said:


> I think Yulady has been reporting it on the HUb for a month or so - the hours change is great news to help suggest it would be bookable soon.   She checks it regularly and report she here - expects it to be bookable in the next few weeks - likely just when tickets for the movie go onsale.


Our friend FastPasser might be very helpful about this event as well (not tagging him for a reason)


----------



## yulilin3

IlovePumbaa said:


> OMG OMG OMG, so if it is on The Hub, how long till it becomes a bookable event???


Just checked, nothing additional posted pther than the name , so it could still be a while, or they can move fast and open it soon


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Fixed it.


my bad...I actually never give gender to dis posts...fixed mine as well


----------



## Cluelyss

FastPasser said:


> Ahhh, but it's a little more than a rumor, the event called "Star Wars Galactic Nights" has a page on THE HUB.


Yeah, but Rivers of Light was posted on the HUB for a while earlier this year, too 

Still, anxiously waiting....as this may be what gets DH to agree to a trip in December!!


----------



## teeveejunkee

So if/when the event on the 17th does go live, where is everyone expecting to see it?  Do you think it will be under dining reservations like the JBJB dessert party?  Or possibly through the AMC site like last year?  I realize we don't even know if this has any connection to the movie and everyone is guessing.  It's just fun to speculate.


----------



## Elliemay2

I wish they would release details before they release my JBJB dates so I can choose without a possible cancel.


----------



## teeveejunkee

Elliemay2 said:


> I wish they would release details before they release my JBJB dates so I can choose without a possible cancel.


Same here.  I have so much hanging in the balance waiting for this event to be announced, including a BOG reservation that I might have to cancel on the 17th.  This event would take priority.  That is our last night at WDW too.  Seems like a good way to end the trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Yeah, but Rivers of Light was posted on the HUB for a while earlier this year, too
> 
> Still, anxiously waiting....as this may be what gets DH to agree to a trip in December!!


so true...I think RoL traumatized us all


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

teeveejunkee said:


> So if/when the event on the 17th does go live, where is everyone expecting to see it?  Do you think it will be under dining reservations like the JBJB dessert party?  Or possibly through the AMC site like last year?  I realize we don't even know if this has any connection to the movie and everyone is guessing.  It's just fun to speculate.


If it's in connection with the movie it might be through AMC again



Elliemay2 said:


> I wish they would release details before they release my JBJB dates so I can choose without a possible cancel.


Are you choosing between the two or are you able to do both?


----------



## teeveejunkee

@yulilin3 Oh boy, more sites to stalk.  Yay!  ;-)


----------



## yulilin3

teeveejunkee said:


> @yulilin3 Oh boy, more sites to stalk.  Yay!  ;-)


I know I currently have 6 tabs open, all looking for information about SW...and Pandora to keep me pumped


----------



## yulilin3

googling Rogue One ticket presale, every day. This one showed up
https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWars/comments/584vj9/rogue_one_ticket_presale/


----------



## teeveejunkee

yulilin3 said:


> googling Rogue One ticket presale, every day. This one showed up
> https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWars/comments/584vj9/rogue_one_ticket_presale/


Great find!  That's the first bit of news I've seen.  Exciting!


----------



## yulilin3

teeveejunkee said:


> Great find!  That's the first bit of news I've seen.  Exciting!


And now I'm ready to cal AMC 24 when they open.


----------



## SABeasley98

About how long was the Star Wars show that is being replaced by Jingle Bell Jingle Bam?  I'm trying to guess how long JBJB might be and whether I can keep my 6:55pm reservation at Hollywood & Vine and still see the show?


----------



## yulilin3

SABeasley98 said:


> About how long was the Star Wars show that is being replaced by Jingle Bell Jingle Bam?  I'm trying to guess how long JBJB might be and whether I can keep my 6:55pm reservation at Hollywood & Vine and still see the show?


12 minutes


----------



## wuzzle02

Will I be allowed to keep my kids in the double-stroller while in the viewing area?  

Also, do you recommend our entire party enters the viewing area 30 minutes in advance?  Or would half of the party be able to hold spots for the whole group?


----------



## yulilin3

wuzzle02 said:


> Will I be allowed to keep my kids in the double-stroller while in the viewing area?
> 
> Also, do you recommend our entire party enters the viewing area 30 minutes in advance?  Or would half of the party be able to hold spots for the whole group?


I know they were allowed before but I'm not sure of the current situation
I would recommend everyone coming out together,  once the bulk of the party arrives it fills up really fast and night be hard to find the rest of you family
Hopefully someone with a stroller that has gone recently can answer


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I realize my question is based on something that is completely unknown, but I'm attempting to plan my ADRs 180 days in advance to increase my chances at getting the restaurants I want the most so here goes.  I understand that any answers are complete guesses.  

I'm running the Dark Side 1/2 Marathon next April as part of the Kessel Run Challenge since I'm running Light Side at Disneyland in February.  So for obvious reasons, this event is a must do for me assuming it returns.  

Based on what schedule I can see for the Galactic Spectacular, it appears to be running on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. Has it consistently held to this pattern?  I hope that it does since that works well for my current plans and they can be easily molded to fit those plans and not risk jeopardizing important ADRs.

Thanks again.


----------



## yulilin3

Sleepless Knight said:


> I realize my question is based on something that is completely unknown, but I'm attempting to plan my ADRs 180 days in advance to increase my chances at getting the restaurants I want the most so here goes.  I understand that any answers are complete guesses.
> 
> I'm running the Dark Side 1/2 Marathon next April as part of the Kessel Run Challenge since I'm running Light Side at Disneyland in February.  So for obvious reasons, this event is a must do for me assuming it returns.
> 
> Based on what schedule I can see for the Galactic Spectacular, it appears to be running on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. Has it consistently held to this pattern?  I hope that it does since that works well for my current plans and they can be easily molded to fit those plans and not risk jeopardizing important ADRs.
> 
> Thanks again.


Actually it had been running nightly since it opened in mid June until September. It went to 4 days a week this month. So it can go either way


----------



## Tasmen

Sleepless Knight said:


> I realize my question is based on something that is completely unknown, but I'm attempting to plan my ADRs 180 days in advance to increase my chances at getting the restaurants I want the most so here goes.  I understand that any answers are complete guesses.
> 
> I'm running the Dark Side 1/2 Marathon next April as part of the Kessel Run Challenge since I'm running Light Side at Disneyland in February.  So for obvious reasons, this event is a must do for me assuming it returns.
> 
> Based on what schedule I can see for the Galactic Spectacular, it appears to be running on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. Has it consistently held to this pattern?  I hope that it does since that works well for my current plans and they can be easily molded to fit those plans and not risk jeopardizing important ADRs.
> 
> Thanks again.



Right there in the same boat with you.  I have a tentative plan on when we want to do the fireworks if they happen.  I'm doing my whole plan around that unknown.  Here's to hoping it becomes known sooner rather than later so that we can adjust if necessary.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I think that if Disney is being rational, they're almost guaranteed to run the show every night during race weekend since it's (1) the week after Star Wars Celebration Orlando and (2) Dark Side 1/2 Marathon Weekend.  Since these 2 events in Orlando, one of them on Disney property are guaranteed to bring Star Wars fans to Orlando it makes perfect sense to do so.  

But I'm not exactly excited about them only running the event that Friday/Saturday on account of the races since I'd rather be trying to go to sleep for a race the next morning on account of me running the Dark Side Challenge.


----------



## Tasmen

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think that if Disney is being rational, they're almost guaranteed to run the show every night during race weekend since it's (1) the week after Star Wars Celebration Orlando and (2) Dark Side 1/2 Marathon Weekend.  Since these 2 events in Orlando, one of them on Disney property are guaranteed to bring Star Wars fans to Orlando it makes perfect sense to do so.
> 
> But I'm not exactly excited about them only running the event that Friday/Saturday on account of the races since I'd rather be trying to go to sleep for a race the next morning on account of me running the Dark Side Challenge.



The reasons you listed above are why I'm thinking we don't have to worry.  I'd be VERY surprised if we don't have fireworks during that time period. 

I also agree with you about the Friday/Saturday fireworks.  Ugh.  No thank you.  We have early nights planned both of those nights.  Right now, I'm hoping to the fireworks on our first night there (Thursday) and if that is not possible Sunday for after the half.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

If that's my only choice, I'll have to figure something out.  Granted I have a week after the race also in the parks, so I'm not too concerned, but I'm also trying to balance other things to do, including a day at Universal for Harry Potter and a hopeful evening at Animal Kingdom.  That said, as much as I love the Harry Potter story, I grew up on Star Wars.  I would never run a Harry Potter race "for fun" but Star Wars had me not only running, but signing up for the Rebel Challenge.  So if I had to skip something, I would skip Universal.  Which would probably make Disney happy.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> Just read that HS reduced hours on 12/17, from an 8 pm closing to 7. Maybe to do with the rumored Rouge One event?


So, Club Villain dates were extended, and there's an 8:00 seating on 12/17......?????


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So, Club Villain dates were extended, and there's an 8:00 seating on 12/17......?????


Funny things is, the Nov. Dec. Jan. dates don't even show up on the HUB yet 
It wouldn't be too hard to funnel people from Club Villain out of the park.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> If it's in connection with the movie it might be through AMC again
> 
> 
> Are you choosing between the two or are you able to do both?


Choosing between them. :/


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> Choosing between them. :/


Do you plan on going to the park during the day time? do you have hoppers?
You could watch the JBJB in the general viewing area and then do the special SWGN party


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> Do you plan on going to the park during the day time? do you have hoppers?
> You could watch the JBJB in the general viewing area and then do the special SWGN party


That is the plan if we do the special event.  
We do have hoppers through the 16th.  We are at CBR 11th - 16th and then the night of the 16th we are at BW in Disney Springs.  
We are planning on SWAGS (now JBJB) on the 13th. (Doing the party if not the event). If we do the event on the 17th, we will have to stay another night.
I have gone ahead and booked another night at BW in DS just in case, but since we are driving home and are a group of 3 families we all have to agree.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Funny things is, the Nov. Dec. Jan. dates don't even show up on the HUB yet
> It wouldn't be too hard to funnel people from Club Villain out of the park.


 I agree, just seems odd to me that they would hold the special event the same time they were holding another special event   Especially with the park scheduled to close at 7 now that night.  Of course, in true Disney fashion, they could always cancel the reservations for the later show once (if?) the other event is ever made public!


----------



## CallMeEeyore

Hello!  I am hoping for some advice about the SWaGS fireworks show.  We have only 3 days at Disney, 11/8-11/10 (and it is probably a one-time trip).  When I planned our park days, I had us at DHS on 11/8 and there were no fireworks shows planned for any days we were there.  Now they have added one the following night, 11/9.  We are not parade/show people, really, but I would like to see this. 

The problem is, we have our hard-to-get FEA FP+ from 5-6, and will already have park-hopped once from AK to EP that day.  I think if we are able to do our FP right at 5, we might be able to make it as DHS is not far from Epcot. But, I’m not sure if the hassle is worth it for a 15-minute show?  My kids are 6 and 10 so they may just be too tired.  I am really hoping to try to get FEA in with EMH the night before so we don't have to deal with that inconvenient FP+ time, but I want to have alternative plans.

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

CallMeEeyore said:


> Hello!  I am hoping for some advice about the SWaGS fireworks show.  We have only 3 days at Disney, 11/8-11/10 (and it is probably a one-time trip).  When I planned our park days, I had us at DHS on 11/8 and there were no fireworks shows planned for any days we were there.  Now they have added one the following night, 11/9.  We are not parade/show people, really, but I would like to see this.
> 
> The problem is, we have our hard-to-get FEA FP+ from 5-6, and will already have park-hopped once from AK to EP that day.  I think if we are able to do our FP right at 5, we might be able to make it as DHS is not far from Epcot. But, I’m not sure if the hassle is worth it for a 15-minute show?  My kids are 6 and 10 so they may just be too tired.  I am really hoping to try to get FEA in with EMH the night before so we don't have to deal with that inconvenient FP+ time, but I want to have alternative plans.
> 
> Thanks!


Only you know your family and how much they can do, let's say that you are at FEA at 4:55 for your fp. You will out of the ride around 5:20pm. Then I would recommend walking to International Gateway and taking the boat too DHS or if kids are in strollers and you want to walk, walk over too DHS, both should take about 20 minutes.  You will probably arrive at DHS around 6ish. SWaGS is at 6:45pm not sure how great of spots you'll be able to get
It's a lot of hassle but doable


----------



## CallMeEeyore

yulilin3 said:


> Only you know your family and how much they can do, let's say that you are at FEA at 4:55 for your fp. You will out of the ride around 5:20pm. Then I would recommend walking to International Gateway and taking the boat too DHS or if kids are in strollers and you want to walk, walk over too DHS, both should take about 20 minutes.  You will probably arrive at DHS around 6ish. SWaGS is at 6:45pm not sure how great of spots you'll be able to get
> It's a lot of hassle but doable



Thank you for the reply!  I realize we probably wouldn't get great spots, but I don't know that my family would want to stake out a spot for a long time, either.  I guess we will go with the flow and see how we feel that night.  Would hate to miss it if it is really amazing.


----------



## yulilin3

CallMeEeyore said:


> Thank you for the reply!  I realize we probably wouldn't get great spots, but I don't know that my family would want to stake out a spot for a long time, either.  I guess we will go with the flow and see how we feel that night.  Would hate to miss it if it is really amazing.


maybe you can do FEA on your EMH night, that would free up some time, Let us know how it works out


----------



## tonyhb12

I also was hoping for some advice.  I have an ADR at 50's prime time at 6:20pm.  SWaGS is scheduled for 8pm on our night.  If we arrived early to 50's prime time in hopes of getting sat right at 6:20, would this leave enough time to get out and get a good spot for SWaGS?  I was also considering that one of us could head out into the viewing area early and skip dessert.  What does everybody think about timing and ability to get a good viewing location?


----------



## yulilin3

tonyhb12 said:


> I also was hoping for some advice.  I have an ADR at 50's prime time at 6:20pm.  SWaGS is scheduled for 8pm on our night.  If we arrived early to 50's prime time in hopes of getting sat right at 6:20, would this leave enough time to get out and get a good spot for SWaGS?  I was also considering that one of us could head out into the viewing area early and skip dessert.  What does everybody think about timing and ability to get a good viewing location?


the best spots are taken about an hour and a half before the show. You can show up and wait for everyone to move forward in the front viewing and then just hang back by the tape that marks the walkway. I think you should be fine if you are seated by 6:20pm


----------



## tonyhb12

yulilin3 said:


> the best spots are taken about an hour and a half before the show. You can show up and wait for everyone to move forward in the front viewing and then just hang back by the tape that marks the walkway. I think you should be fine if you are seated by 6:20pm



Thanks.  I'm going to try to move the ADR up a bit if possible.  I missed my Touring Plans alert last night.  Where would the tape that marks the walkway be?


----------



## yulilin3

@tonyhb12  to give you a visual
Here's the walkway, you can see the Hyperion Theater in the distance, the chinese theater is on the right. These are the best spots, where the red strollers are




in front of this walkway is a second viewing spot. In this next picture the second viewing spot is right in front of the walkway, chinese theater is behind me in this one. Best spot, along the tape. where the family is sitting on the ground and that other red stroller




Now what happens is that about 15 minutes before the show the CM asks everyone to stand up and move forward, that's your chance to grab a spot along the tape and DON'T MOVE FORWARD, they do this to have more space for people looking for a last minute spot


----------



## yulilin3

tonyhb12 said:


> Thanks.  I'm going to try to move the ADR up a bit if possible.  I missed my Touring Plans alert last night.  Where would the tape that marks the walkway be?


I used my Jedi Mind Tricks and sensed you were going to ask that  answer in the post above


----------



## tonyhb12

yulilin3 said:


> I used my Jedi Mind Tricks and sensed you were going to ask that  answer in the post above



LoL.  That's funny.  Thanks for the help and visuals.


----------



## Andyman33

we should call that trick the Andyman trick since I'm the one that alerted everyone to it 
can't wait to come back to the world.  we had a couple of back to back trips but now no trip until january - hopefully SW show will be back by then :0


----------



## sammydent

This is showing up on Disney Dining website...

*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be closed due to seasonal holiday entertainment from November 14 through December 31, 2016. Please check back later for updates. In the meantime, enjoy these other Star Wars experiences.*

So does that mean no SWaGS dessert party on New Year's Eve??  I though SW was returning on NYE. So confused.


----------



## yulilin3

sammydent said:


> This is showing up on Disney Dining website...
> 
> *Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be closed due to seasonal holiday entertainment from November 14 through December 31, 2016. Please check back later for updates. In the meantime, enjoy these other Star Wars experiences.*
> 
> So does that mean no SWaGS dessert party on New Year's Eve??  I though SW was returning on NYE. So confused.


Everything that I have read indicates that SWaGS will return on NYE to ring in the new year. I'm not sure if there will be a dessert party that night but the show itself should return Dec. 31st


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> My sense is that the dessert party will resume when regularly scheduled performances of SWaGS resume. My guess is that with everything else going on, there will likely be no SW dessert party on NYE to accompany the SWaGS performance.


I agree with this. They will probably want 't to give more space for the show
Now will there be a desert party for Jingle Bell Jingle Bam?


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## sammydent

FastPasser said:


> As the JBJB show is scheduled through Dec 31, if we take the announcement below literally, then yes, there will be a dessert party on the 31st.
> 
> _*"More holiday cheer is in store for Guests who book a new dessert party that will be offered nightly during the show’s run. Beginning one hour before each performance of Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!"*_


Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Vikss

FastPasser said:


> As the JBJB show is scheduled through Dec 31, if we take the announcement below literally, then yes, there will be a dessert party on the 31st.
> 
> _*"More holiday cheer is in store for Guests who book a new dessert party that will be offered nightly during the show’s run. Beginning one hour before each performance of Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!"*_



Than again we already know there are exceptions to this - no dessert party on November 16th/17th but the show is still running.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Just posted this on another thread but wanted to share here too in reference to JTA sign ups and PPO breakfasts:

We just signed up. We had 8:10 at H&V for the littles. We got to HS just before 8am. When we checked in DS8 asked about JTA and we were directed to the sign ups. 2 people in front of us. We got the 10 (10:10?) show (arrive at 9:40). We also got 2 FPs good for 5 people for our group of 6. We are now eating breakfast and not stressed about sign ups, just all the noise 

ETA: ODS did end up on the line on the right of the CM and did fight Vader. They lined kids up shortest to tallest in BOTH rows so height wise there was an equal chance. I wasn't with him when they arrived so I'm not sure how he got the right line yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Well just answering a question about Fantasmic! on another thread I found something interesting...F! is not schedule to play on April 13,14,15...guess when is Star Wars Celebration next year? 13th through the 16th...interesting, yes?
The park is closing at 8pm every night of April, but those 3 days it's closing at 7pm
Maybe that's why they are calling the event that's supposed to happen Dec. 17th Star Wars Galactic Nights
I am clearly bored and love conspiracy theories and rumors


----------



## yulilin3

I'm not sure if this has been confirmed here, this is DisneyLAND news. Vader has indeed returned to Launch Bay for meet and greets...we will see what happens here


----------



## Delilah1310

man ... I was out of town last week and just now discovered  the show/dessert party is not happening during our Thanksgiving week trip.
I kept two evenings without plans in hopes that the show would be on at least one of them.
But the good news, we now have two free nights for random, spontaneous fun ... not that pre-planned, well-organized fun! 

Any recommendation on night time activities to check out at HS, EP or Disney Springs? (we have the MK nighttime well in hand)
thnx in advance!


----------



## iceternal

I was there for the October 15th show. It started late and the ending was very disappointing . There is supposed to be a beam of blue light coming out at the top butt nothing happened. I was sure something was off and indeed ... I watched the show on YouTube and there is a beam indeed . It was my one and only occasion to watch the show. Very sad ...


----------



## yulilin3

iceternal said:


> I was there for the October 15th show. It started late and the ending was very disappointing . There is supposed to be a beam of blue light coming out at the top butt nothing happened. I was sure something was off and indeed ... I watched the show on YouTube and there is a beam indeed . It was my one and only occasion to watch the show. Very sad ...


I was there that same night, yeah the beam didn't go off


----------



## iceternal

yulilin3 said:


> I was there that same night, yeah the beam didn't go off



Sometimes I hate Disney ...

I know it's just a detail from the whole show but the show meant a lot to me as a Star Wars fan.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I was there that same night, yeah the beam didn't go off


We noticed that as well.


----------



## yulilin3

iceternal said:


> Sometimes I hate Disney ...
> 
> I know it's just a detail from the whole show but the show meant a lot to me as a Star Wars fan.


Things happen, I'm sure it wasn't intentionally turned off


----------



## iceternal

yulilin3 said:


> Things happen, I'm sure it wasn't intentionally turned off



Of course but it doesn't take away from the fact that Disney screwed up the climax of a show I will never get to see again in my life.


----------



## yulilin3

iceternal said:


> Of course but it doesn't take away from the fact that Disney screwed up the climax of a show I will never get to see again in my life.


That's what I'm saying,  it probably wasn't on purpose


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> I was there too. I dropped off the dessert party guests at the viewing area, walked away, but I didn't hear the start of the show when I should have. What I did hear as I was leaving to go home was an announcement. Hmm, why is that lady making an announcement, something's not right, and it wasn't. I guess they had some technical difficulties, tried to fix them, but didn't get it quite right.


what Jeff said was that Frozen Sing Along had started late and they had to wait for that show to be over since some of the effects go off on top of the Hyperion


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

I was at DHS but was streaming Fantasmic! so didn't watch SwaGS, a couple of things now that I have thee experience
* There's very little chance of seeing both shows if F! is scheduled 30 minutes before SWaGS unless you get out of the theater really fast
* SWaGS from Hollywood Blvd, behind the projection tower gives you a very limited view, I saw a lot of people watching, and some just left cause it"s underwhelming from that vantage point
* If you just want to see the fireworks portion of SWaGS the walkway on the left heading out of Fantasmic gives you an unobstructed view, but if you are watching from that point go to the left or right, a lot of people were just trying to leave and entire families were in the middle watching. Like I've said before, fireworks are a very small part of SWaGS so don't expect fireworks to go off all the time, there are moments of nothing
* I really don't understand why people leave before shows end at Disney. I understand people wanting to beat the crowds or trying to go do something else but if you are investing time to see Fantasmic plan on watching then whole thing, it is very rude when people get up just as the show is about to end. I saw this happen during Fantasmic and also, I grabbed a bench by Hollywood and Vine and people were leaving from watching before it ended. But that's jts me. I would rather sit on a bench for 30 minutes and wait until the crowds die down and then head out. 
*Bus lines and traffic getting out of the park is pretty crazy, again wait it out, or if you are leaving after F! take advantage.


----------



## Shellee999

Thank you @yulilin3 for all the great information in this thread!

I have 2 questions. For a 6:45 night, if we left directly after this was over, around what time do you think we'd expect to get to the Polynesian or Grand Floridian? Also, I know along the way I read a post that referred to where a decent spot to go to would be if you can't get there an hour early. I just can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## pmaurer74

so if club villain is now at HS Fridays and Saturdays Dec. 16 and 17 there cannot be a SW event the right?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> so if club villain is now at HS Fridays and Saturdays Dec. 16 and 17 there cannot be a SW event the right?


The sw event should still happen on the 17th. Thwy will just  escort club villain guests straight to the exit


----------



## yulilin3

Shellee999 said:


> Thank you @yulilin3 for all the great information in this thread!
> 
> I have 2 questions. For a 6:45 night, if we left directly after this was over, around what time do you think we'd expect to get to the Polynesian or Grand Floridian? Also, I know along the way I read a post that referred to where a decent spot to go to would be if you can't get there an hour early. I just can't find it. Thanks!


It's hard to say but just plan on about 45 minutes to an hour
I'm out of the house but as soon as I get back home I'll post the spots for last minute arrival with pictures


----------



## yulilin3

Shellee999 said:


> Thank you @yulilin3 for all the great information in this thread!
> 
> I have 2 questions. For a 6:45 night, if we left directly after this was over, around what time do you think we'd expect to get to the Polynesian or Grand Floridian? Also, I know along the way I read a post that referred to where a decent spot to go to would be if you can't get there an hour early. I just can't find it. Thanks!


here's the post
http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-624#post-56646942
You can also watch from right in front of the Chinese Theater, there is usually no one there, it is sort of like watching a movie from the front seats. You will miss the side screen but you will see everything else, just really up close
a couple of pics from that spot


----------



## yulilin3

In honor of page 626 on this thread


----------



## Shellee999

yulilin3 said:


> It's hard to say but just plan on about 45 minutes to an hour
> I'm out of the house but as soon as I get back home I'll post the spots for last minute arrival with pictures





yulilin3 said:


> here's the post
> http://disboards.com/threads/offici...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-624#post-56646942
> You can also watch from right in front of the Chinese Theater, there is usually no one there, it is sort of like watching a movie from the front seats. You will miss the side screen but you will see everything else, just really up close
> a couple of pics from that spot



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## yulilin3

This is why it's important to heed the safety and health warnings
http://www.local10.com/news/report-man-dies-after-riding-walt-disney-worlds-star-tours


----------



## rteetz

Rumor has it that we might see some changes to the star wars fireworks show when it comes back in January.


----------



## Donald - my hero

yulilin3 said:


> This is why it's important to heed the safety and health warnings
> http://www.local10.com/news/report-man-dies-after-riding-walt-disney-worlds-star-tours


*That is beyond sad *


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Rumor has it that we might see some changes to the star wars fireworks show when it comes back in January.


I hope they are good changes


----------



## tstidm1

In my opinion, I think they will be remove some scenes and put in some Rogue One scenes into the Projection on the Chinese Theater.


----------



## yulilin3

Off topic a bit. A droid organization here in Orlando decided to build an droid to honor the victims of the Pulse shooting and they made these patches to raise money, I think this is a great idea. Not asking you guys for money or anything cause I know that's not allowed here, I just wanted to share the design


----------



## Donald - my hero

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic a bit. A droid organization here in Orlando decided to build an droid to honor the victims of the Pulse shooting and they made these patches to raise money, I think this is a great idea. Not asking you guys for money or anything cause I know that's not allowed here, I just wanted to share the design


*Wanting to avoid trouble myself but can i say .... I NEED ONE ... i know a very special ally who would really love one of these --I solved the problem myself, Google is my friend *


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

Do we know if the Star Wars, Galaxy Far, Far Away show and the March of the First Order will be continuing past November 12th? That is the latest date Disney is showing for them on MDE. My kids are already sad that the fireworks have been replaced (although they are excited about the Christmas show) so I am really hoping they will continue.


----------



## yulilin3

CaraMiaBelle said:


> Do we know if the Star Wars, Galaxy Far, Far Away show and the March of the First Order will be continuing past November 12th? That is the latest date Disney is showing for them on MDE. My kids are already sad that the fireworks have been replaced (although they are excited about the Christmas show) so I am really hoping they will continue.


They have been updating one  week at a time, they update on the weekends so usually Friday through Sunday you will se the change


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

yulilin3 said:


> They have been updating one  week at a time, they update on the weekends so usually Friday through Sunday you will se the change


Ah, there is hope then yet. Guess I will have to be patient and wait another week, or maybe 2 since I'm going on a Saturday, to find out. They sure aren't giving us much notice on anything these days. Thank you so much for responding yulilin! I'm so excited to finally see all the Star Wars stuff I've been stalking on this thread so I want to make sure I allow enough time!  Lol!


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

One more question, how long have wait times been for Kylo Ren/Chewbacca/Jawa, first thing in the morning versus later in the day? Just trying to decide whether to run there first or to TSMM.


----------



## yulilin3

CaraMiaBelle said:


> One more question, how long have wait times been for Kylo Ren/Chewbacca/Jawa, first thing in the morning versus later in the day? Just trying to decide whether to run there first or to TSMM.


Early and late in the day the lines are short, around 10 to 20 minutes.  Jawas don't have a line to take a pic they are just roaming inside the cantina area
If you are coming during the holidays the lines will be a bit longer


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic a bit. A droid organization here in Orlando decided to build an droid to honor the victims of the Pulse shooting and they made these patches to raise money, I think this is a great idea. Not asking you guys for money or anything cause I know that's not allowed here, I just wanted to share the design




Found it no problem they have patches and stickers as well....


----------



## IlovePumbaa

Any new information on the rumoured Dec 17th event? I am trying so hard to be patient. Lol


----------



## pmaurer74

IlovePumbaa said:


> Any new information on the rumoured Dec 17th event? I am trying so hard to be patient. Lol


me too... impatiently waiting


----------



## yulilin3

IlovePumbaa said:


> Any new information on the rumoured Dec 17th event? I am trying so hard to be patient. Lol


nothing new, sorry


----------



## yulilin3

Unrelated but I know some of you were wondering about Jingle Bell Jingle BAM for Dec 17th. The dessert party dates and times have been loaded up but are not available to book yet and there will be a party at 5:45pm with the show at 6:45pm.
Still nothing on Galactic Nights


----------



## asamklove

We are headed to WDW in mid/late Jan 2017. We will be there for 4 full park days, 2 half-days. My kids are 7 & 5 and love Star Wars. They are happy to forgo princesses and other characters to pack as much Star Wars stuff as they can (multiple times, if its fun!
Any SW fans out there with a complete laundry list of everything Star Wars? Parades, Meet & Greets, Rides, etc. 
Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

asamklove said:


> We are headed to WDW in mid/late Jan 2017. We will be there for 4 full park days, 2 half-days. My kids are 7 & 5 and love Star Wars. They are happy to forgo princesses and other characters to pack as much Star Wars stuff as they can (multiple times, if its fun!
> Any SW fans out there with a complete laundry list of everything Star Wars? Parades, Meet & Greets, Rides, etc.
> Thanks


Merged you to @yulilin3's SW thread. Please read the first few posts of this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

asamklove said:


> We are headed to WDW in mid/late Jan 2017. We will be there for 4 full park days, 2 half-days. My kids are 7 & 5 and love Star Wars. They are happy to forgo princesses and other characters to pack as much Star Wars stuff as they can (multiple times, if its fun!
> Any SW fans out there with a complete laundry list of everything Star Wars? Parades, Meet & Greets, Rides, etc.
> Thanks


Hi;
Star Tours is the only Sw "ride"
Launch Bay has a 10 min. movie with the directors, producers of everything SW,they share their experiences with the franchise and how it has evolved.
Also inside LB you can meet Chewbacca and Kylo Ren, there are plenty of replicas and some props from all the movies, plus the Jawas hanging out in the Cantina area.
March of the First Order is done down Hollywood Blvd and ends at Center Stage. Capt. Phasma shows how the first order trains, it's about a 10 minute demonstration
Also at Centerstage is the SW a Galaxy Far Far Away show, short vignettes with some SW characters making an appearance, this show is about 12 minutes
At ABC Sound Studio they do the Path of a Jedi movie, 10 minutes long, it's a recap of all 7 SW films
Jedi Training is done at the ST stage. Kids 4 to 12 are invited to sign up early in the morning to be able to fight against 2 SW villains
Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular is on hiatus right now but should come back Dec. 31st. It's a projection,laser, fire,smoke and fireworks "spectacular" show
Now you may not see anything posted on the WDW site, they have been very slow to release info, but all of this should still be going on when you come
Description of all of this is on page one, if after reading that you still have questions please fell free to ask


----------



## yulilin3

SWaGS dessert party is showing up blue for Dec/ 31st at 10:45pm, so the actual show will indeed be at midnight.
It's not open for booking yet, but should open very soon


----------



## asamklove

yulilin3 said:


> Hi;
> Star Tours is the only Sw "ride"
> Launch Bay has a 10 min. movie with the directors, producers of everything SW,they share their experiences with the franchise and how it has evolved.
> Also inside LB you can meet Chewbacca and Kylo Ren, there are plenty of replicas and some props from all the movies, plus the Jawas hanging out in the Cantina area.
> March of the First Order is done down Hollywood Blvd and ends at Center Stage. Capt. Phasma shows how the first order trains, it's about a 10 minute demonstration
> Also at Centerstage is the SW a Galaxy Far Far Away show, short vignettes with some SW characters making an appearance, this show is about 12 minutes
> At ABC Sound Studio they do the Path of a Jedi movie, 10 minutes long, it's a recap of all 7 SW films
> Jedi Training is done at the ST stage. Kids 4 to 12 are invited to sign up early in the morning to be able to fight against 2 SW villains
> Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular is on hiatus right now but should come back Dec. 31st. It's a projection,laser, fire,smoke and fireworks "spectacular" show
> Now you may not see anything posted on the WDW site, they have been very slow to release info, but all of this should still be going on when you come
> Description of all of this is on page one, if after reading that you still have questions please fell free to ask



Wow!! Thank you, thank you!!! I'm the trip organizer for y family & the least Star Wars knowledgeable, so I kind of didn't know where to start. This all sounds so up their alleys & I can't wait to share these activities with the kids & hubby!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS dessert party is showing up blue for Dec/ 31st at 10:45pm, so the actual show will indeed be at midnight.
> It's not open for booking yet, but should open very soon


I'm hoping this means January will open soon after. I'd like to book this that first week in January.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure how reliable but this site says tickets to Rogue One go on sale Nov. 7th
http://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/2016...tory-tickets-to-go-on-sale-on-november-7.html
And for those who love to enter sweepstakes here's on
http://www.imax.com/news/join-rebellion-rogue-one-imax-sweepstakes
And for those who have time in their hands and want too translate this, here's the full image


----------



## MommaBerd

yulilin3 said:


> And for those who have time in their hands and want too translate this, here's the full image



 I am sure that there are some out there in the fandom who are diligently working on this!


----------



## yulilin3

MommaBerd said:


> I am sure that there are some out there in the fandom who are diligently working on this!


I will not confirm or deny that I printed the Aurebesh alphabet


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> I have enough challenges with the English alphabet, so I must pass.


I still think that CM at Launch Bay should have the Aurebesh alphabet printed out and engage the guests into translating the many phrases in there, it's quite fun


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I still think that CM at Launch Bay should have the Aurebesh alphabet printed out and engage the guests into translating the many phrases in there, it's quite fun


That would be a great idea!!!


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Scalemaster34

yulilin3 said:


> Unrelated but I know some of you were wondering about Jingle Bell Jingle BAM for Dec 17th. The dessert party dates and times have been loaded up but are not available to book yet and there will be a party at 5:45pm with the show at 6:45pm.
> Still nothing on Galactic Nights


----------



## sammydent

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS dessert party is showing up blue for Dec/ 31st at 10:45pm, so the actual show will indeed be at midnight.
> It's not open for booking yet, but should open very soon


When events go blue, how soon are they usually available for booking online?


----------



## yulilin3

sammydent said:


> When events go blue, how soon are they usually available for booking online?


it could be hours or days


----------



## sammydent

yulilin3 said:


> it could be hours or days


It's showing blue on the website but it's saying no times are available. Has anyone had success booking this?? Is it already sold out?


----------



## Koz

I know that the Jawa's don't sign autographs but will they pose for a photo? Or, in the alternative, do you need to just try and grab a photo as they are walking by?


----------



## yulilin3

sammydent said:


> It's showing blue on the website but it's saying no times are available. Has anyone had success booking this?? Is it already sold out?


For Dec. 31st? It hasn't opened yet



Koz said:


> I know that the Jawa's don't sign autographs but will they pose for a photo? Or, in the alternative, do you need to just try and grab a photo as they are walking by?


There is usually one Jawa trading and one posing for pictures


----------



## sammydent

yulilin3 said:


> For Dec. 31st? It hasn't opened yet
> Yes. It will let me click on Dec. 31 and shows 10:45 but says there are no spots available. Ugh
> 
> There is usually one Jawa trading and one posing for pictures


----------



## sammydent

Yes it will let me click on Dec. 31 and shows 10:45 as a time slot but then when I click on that it says no spots are available.


----------



## Koz

yulilin3 said:


> For Dec. 31st? It hasn't opened yet
> 
> 
> There is usually one Jawa trading and one posing for pictures



Great, thank you.


----------



## Cluelyss

sammydent said:


> Yes it will let me click on Dec. 31 and shows 10:45 as a time slot but then when I click on that it says no spots are available.


It's not opened for booking yet.


----------



## sammydent

Cluelyss said:


> It's not opened for booking yet.


That's good news because I just got off the phone with Disney reservations and she told me it was all booked. Thanks so much for your help and your information!  I'll keep my eyes open for when the reservations actually open up.


----------



## yulilin3

sammydent said:


> That's good news because I just got off the phone with Disney reservations and she told me it was all booked. Thanks so much for your help and your information!  I'll keep my eyes open for when the reservations actually open up.


no point calling, it will just get you frustrated


----------



## sammydent

yulilin3 said:


> no point calling, it will just get you frustrated


Once again, you are correct!! I was SO disappointed.


----------



## gshumaker

yulilin3 said:


> And for those who have time in their hands and want too translate this, here's the full image



the Podcast Star Wars 7x7 (sw*7x7*.com) did a show today on these displays today

*Episode 846 - Decoded! Rouge One Hidden Messages in IMAX Standees, Revealed - Oct 27, 2016

https://player.fm/series/star-wars-...one-hidden-messages-in-imax-standees-revealed*


----------



## conniehar90

So, the website says that the dessert party is closed for seasonal entertainment through Dec 31st.  But, this group thinks it will be open on the 31st?  So hoping!!


----------



## yulilin3

conniehar90 said:


> So, the website says that the dessert party is closed for seasonal entertainment through Dec 31st.  But, this group thinks it will be open on the 31st?  So hoping!!


It's blue right now, it shows the party will be at 10:45pm with the show at 12 to ring in the New Year. The JBJB just opened up so this one might open very soon


----------



## ArielSRL

Koz said:


> I know that the Jawa's don't sign autographs but will they pose for a photo? Or, in the alternative, do you need to just try and grab a photo as they are walking by?


One posed for us in June.


----------



## sammydent

I suppose it's just too much to ask for this to open while I'm at lunch. The waiting! Too stressful!! Lol.


----------



## yulilin3

sammydent said:


> I suppose it's just too much to ask for this to open while I'm at lunch. The waiting! Too stressful!! Lol.


I understand your pain. On NYE this would be an amazing get. No worries on grabbing a spot probably 2 to 3 hours early. I hope it opens soon for all of you trying


----------



## saskdw

With the Jingle Bam Dessert Party now booked for Dec. 15th now waiting for the Dec. 17th Rogue One event to drop!! Also planning on getting tickets to Rogue One Dec. 16th at AMC Disney Springs!!

Lots of stalking the Internet these last couple weeks!!


----------



## yulilin3

saskdw said:


> With the Jingle Bam Dessert Party now booked for Dec. 15th now waiting for the Dec. 17th Rogue One event to drop!! Also planning on getting tickets to Rogue One Dec. 16th at AMC Disney Springs!!
> 
> Lots of stalking the Internet these last couple weeks!!


for real. Remember that Rogue One might debut Thursday night at 7pm as all major movies have done, in case Thursday works better


----------



## gtpoohbear

I know this is pure speculation at this point, as the Rogue One event hasn't been officially announced yet... but assuming it DOES happen, I was wondering if there was a precedent set by last year's party as far as entry time. I know with MNSSHP and MVMCP you can enter the park at 4pm with a party ticket, even though it doesn't actually start until 7pm. Did they do something similar with the Star Wars party last year? I'm not sure it will be worth the cost for only 4 hours in the park, but if we could get in a couple hours earlier and do a few rides first, that might be enough to tip the scales.


----------



## yulilin3

gtpoohbear said:


> I know this is pure speculation at this point, as the Rogue One event hasn't been officially announced yet... but assuming it DOES happen, I was wondering if there was a precedent set by last year's party as far as entry time. I know with MNSSHP and MVMCP you can enter the park at 4pm with a party ticket, even though it doesn't actually start until 7pm. Did they do something similar with the Star Wars party last year? I'm not sure it will be worth the cost for only 4 hours in the park, but if we could get in a couple hours earlier and do a few rides first, that might be enough to tip the scales.


last year they did it the same day the movie came out, so people went to see the movie and then went to DHS so no one arrived early. I also don't think that you were allowed early as they did a hard close of the park. I think the park closed at 7pm or 8pm with movie goers expected to arrive around 9ish
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/star-wars-the-force-awakens-opening-night-event-faqs/


----------



## yulilin3

This years event is supposed to start at 8pm, they recently changed the operating hours for DHS for that day, from 8pm to 7pm, so I think they are doing a hard close again


----------



## saskdw

yulilin3 said:


> for real. Remember that Rogue One might debut Thursday night at 7pm as all major movies have done, in case Thursday works better



We already have the JBJB party on the thursday so we'll stick with trying to get tickets for friday.


----------



## yulilin3

well DHS just updated hours for December and closing time for the 17th just moved back to 8pm.  Not looking good for the SW event


----------



## saskdw

yulilin3 said:


> well DHS just updated hours for December and closing time for the 17th just moved back to 8pm.  Not looking good for the SW event



I saw that. 

Really surprising that Disney wouldn't want to cash in on this.


----------



## yulilin3

saskdw said:


> I saw that.
> 
> Really surprising that Disney wouldn't want to cash in on this.


very strange, especially after the last update when the changed all the times to 8pm but left that Saturday at 7pm


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> very strange, especially after the last update when the changed all the times to 8pm but left that Saturday at 7pm


Maybe an error (not that THAT ever happens!)? JBJJ still at 6:45 that night.....


----------



## punkin413

I know this has been asked before and I tried to go back and find it, but I can't....so please forgive me.  When the SWaGS dessert party isn't offered every night, is there a typical schedule they follow?  As in do they typically offer it on certain nights?  We will be there 1/7-1/13.  There is PM EMH at HS on Sunday night (1/8).  I was thinking this might be our best bet to plan an HS night because I would think they'd probably offer it on a PM EMH night, but now I'm re-thinking it because rumor is the castle lights will still be up that night (for the marathon runners that weekend) and I may want to go over to MK that night.  Just looking for a little insight.....so wish they'd release this info before we have to make fastpass selections!  Thanks!


----------



## sammydent

yulilin3 said:


> It's blue right now, it shows the party will be at 10:45pm with the show at 12 to ring in the New Year. The JBJB just opened up so this one might open very soon




Anyone able to book NYE SW dessert party yet??  Is it still not open yet?


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I saw the original version of the SW fireworks in April and I'm planning to see the new version on Wednesday night.  I checked the info at the beginning of the thread, but I can't find if it is mentioned anywhere how long the new show runs for.

Wednesday is my arrival day and I'm not going to be getting into the parks until 6:30-7.  I'm wondering if I will have time to make a quick hop to Epcot for a Grand Marnier Slushy before 9.


----------



## yulilin3

punkin413 said:


> I know this has been asked before and I tried to go back and find it, but I can't....so please forgive me.  When the SWaGS dessert party isn't offered every night, is there a typical schedule they follow?  As in do they typically offer it on certain nights?  We will be there 1/7-1/13.  There is PM EMH at HS on Sunday night (1/8).  I was thinking this might be our best bet to plan an HS night because I would think they'd probably offer it on a PM EMH night, but now I'm re-thinking it because rumor is the castle lights will still be up that night (for the marathon runners that weekend) and I may want to go over to MK that night.  Just looking for a little insight.....so wish they'd release this info before we have to make fastpass selections!  Thanks!


They have done it Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday since October, before that it was done nightly



sammydent said:


> Anyone able to book NYE SW dessert party yet??  Is it still not open yet?


Not open yet



HockeyMomNH said:


> I saw the original version of the SW fireworks in April and I'm planning to see the new version on Wednesday night.  I checked the info at the beginning of the thread, but I can't find if it is mentioned anywhere how long the new show runs for.
> 
> Wednesday is my arrival day and I'm not going to be getting into the parks until 6:30-7.  I'm wondering if I will have time to make a quick hop to Epcot for a Grand Marnier Slushy before 9.


The show is 12 minutes long


----------



## punkin413

yulilin3 said:


> They have done it Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday since October, before that it was done nightly



Thanks!  Any idea if they coorindate PM EMH with when they offer the dessert party?


----------



## PatMcDuck

SWaG report, Friday October 28th.  Great weather, seemed like a pretty large group to me, but it was my first time.  There were MANY WC and disabled in the group, including us with DS in his chair.  The entire WC section was WC folks, I do not think they allowed any kids from the rest of the party move up, at least they did not on our end.  

The view from the WC section is truly great.  My son could see so that made it worth it.  (but will not pay again for it).  We do not drink alcohol, so the price is really too high for water/soft drinks and dessert.  But, NO regrets, it was great.  Traded with the Jawas, and they both paid my son much attention (and he is non-verbal like them, lol).  They were trading for most of the time.


----------



## Shellee999

I've seen so many "Can I make it to..." questions whole following this thread, but don't recall the one I'm about to ask. I apologize if it has come up. If there's a 7:00 Fantasmic!, will I be able to get a last minute spot for 8:00 SWaGS?


----------



## CJK

I'm hoping someone could share the details of the paper fast passes people are getting when they sign their children up for Jedi Training. Does this always occur, or is it random? Also, is it for tier 1 attractions? Thank you!!


----------



## yulilin3

Shellee999 said:


> I've seen so many "Can I make it to..." questions whole following this thread, but don't recall the one I'm about to ask. I apologize if it has come up. If there's a 7:00 Fantasmic!, will I be able to get a last minute spot for 8:00 SWaGS?


You will be able to make it to centerstage, as to a good last minute spot that's the thing, you could or you couldn't



CJK said:


> I'm hoping someone could share the details of the paper fast passes people are getting when they sign their children up for Jedi Training. Does this always occur, or is it random? Also, is it for tier 1 attractions? Thank you!!


I'm hoping someone with first hand account will come but from what I've read. They have been giving them out consistently for the past 3 months. But never expect to get them, they could drop this practice at any time. They are good for everyone in your party, your entire party doesn't need to be there just let them know how many, and it's good for any attraction at DHS


----------



## RachaelA

CJK said:


> I'm hoping someone could share the details of the paper fast passes people are getting when they sign their children up for Jedi Training. Does this always occur, or is it random? Also, is it for tier 1 attractions? Thank you!!


It's good on everything. used it on toy story last night.


----------



## wvujeb

Are the paper fastpasses given for Jedi Training good that day only or are the good later that week? I thought I read that someone used theirs a few days later. We are going to HS next Monday and Friday. We are planning to do Jedi Training on Monday, but I'd rather use the FP on Friday when, hopefully, RnR is open again. We have FP+ for Toy Story both days already.


----------



## yulilin3

So at least the show is on the schedule now for Dec. 31st. Dessert party has not open for booking yet
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2016-12-31/#timeofday=allday


----------



## RachaelA

wvujeb said:


> Are the paper fastpasses given for Jedi Training good that day only or are the good later that week? I thought I read that someone used theirs a few days later. We are going to HS next Monday and Friday. We are planning to do Jedi Training on Monday, but I'd rather use the FP on Friday when, hopefully, RnR is open again. We have FP+ for Toy Story both days already.


The end of the month. Just like rider swap


----------



## RachaelA

JTA sign up was open for PPO ADRs today. At 9:40 the line for sign up was still open but suuuuuuuper long.


----------



## Cluelyss

I know you will post any updates for the 12/17 "rumored event" here if/when you see them....but is it even still showing on the HUB? Should we hold out hope?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I know you will post any updates for the 12/17 "rumored event" here if/when you see them....but is it even still showing on the HUB? Should we hold out hope?


The event's name is showing up but that's about it.


----------



## teeveejunkee

@yulilin3 Have you ever seen this situation before where something shows up on the HUB with a date and time and then just the name remains?  I'm curious if this is the "norm", if there is such a thing, or unprecedented.


----------



## yulilin3

teeveejunkee said:


> @yulilin3 Have you ever seen this situation before where something shows up on the HUB with a date and time and then just the name remains?  I'm curious if this is the "norm", if there is such a thing, or unprecedented.


I haven't seen it before.


----------



## teeveejunkee

yulilin3 said:


> I haven't seen it before.


I was afraid you were going to say that.


----------



## jen23il

Can anyone help me?  Looking the go to DHS on Nov 12th and it looks like they will have the SWaGS that night but when I go to try to get dessert party it says:

_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be closed due to seasonal holiday entertainment from November 14 through December 31, 2016. Please check back later for updates. In the meantime, enjoy these other _Star Wars_ experiences.

I've selected the 12th but that's what I get and yet I saw others on this thread had purchased the DP.  What's up?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jen23il said:


> Can anyone help me?  Looking the go to DHS on Nov 12th and it looks like they will have the SWaGS that night but when I go to try to get dessert party it says:
> 
> _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be closed due to seasonal holiday entertainment from November 14 through December 31, 2016. Please check back later for updates. In the meantime, enjoy these other _Star Wars_ experiences.
> 
> I've selected the 12th but that's what I get and yet I saw others on this thread had purchased the DP.  What's up?



I get a response that there aren't any spots available for booking on the 12th when searching.  It's likely been sold out for awhile.


----------



## yulilin3

jen23il said:


> Can anyone help me?  Looking the go to DHS on Nov 12th and it looks like they will have the SWaGS that night but when I go to try to get dessert party it says:
> 
> _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be closed due to seasonal holiday entertainment from November 14 through December 31, 2016. Please check back later for updates. In the meantime, enjoy these other _Star Wars_ experiences.
> 
> I've selected the 12th but that's what I get and yet I saw others on this thread had purchased the DP.  What's up?


there's a tab on the right where you check availability but like @KAT4DISNEY  said it's been sold out for a while


----------



## yulilin3

teeveejunkee said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that.


and they could still do it. 
The day that this event popped up it had a date and time (what's posted on page one) I posted it here and later that day I think it was wdwmagic that also posted it. 2 days later Disney took the date and time away but left the placeholder for it. So if it's completely cancelled I would think they would get rid of the placeholder.
The other possibility is that the name of this event will be used at a further time, like during net years SW Celebration, like I posted here there are 3 days in April that don't have a F! show posted and the park is closing earlier, those 3 days are the same as when SW Celebration will happen here in Orlando. (April 13th through 15th)
I would still wait for the announcement on Rogue One tickets and see if it'll be tied to that or not.


----------



## SABeasley98

Looking for opinions on a PPO dining reservation vs. showing up 30 min before opening to sign up for Jedi Training.  We have a PPO rez for H&V.  My kids don't care anything about the Disney Jr characters so we would only be doing the breakfast in order to sign up early for Jedi Training.  I know no one can say for sure but just looking for opinions because I can't decide what to do


----------



## yulilin3

SABeasley98 said:


> Looking for opinions on a PPO dining reservation vs. showing up 30 min before opening to sign up for Jedi Training.  We have a PPO rez for H&V.  My kids don't care anything about the Disney Jr characters so we would only be doing the breakfast in order to sign up early for Jedi Training.  I know no one can say for sure but just looking for opinions because I can't decide what to do


My personal opinion.  Save the money or spend it on something else.  Being early at rope drop and knowing where to go will put you at an advantage anyways.


----------



## ArielSRL

SABeasley98 said:


> Looking for opinions on a PPO dining reservation vs. showing up 30 min before opening to sign up for Jedi Training.  We have a PPO rez for H&V.  My kids don't care anything about the Disney Jr characters so we would only be doing the breakfast in order to sign up early for Jedi Training.  I know no one can say for sure but just looking for opinions because I can't decide what to do


We are doing the PPO in June 2017 (as long as everything still works as is) bc when we went this June, we arrived at 8:20ish, got let in around 8:30ish and still waited until 9:10 in line in the sun. I don't know that my experience is normal but I don't want a repeat of that. My 4 yr old and I both got really hot and bored waiting that long.

ETA: my boys do like the characters. They aren't their faves but they did enjoy the visits this past trip when we did lunch. Food wasn't anything to write home about, though.


----------



## conniehar90

I am so nervous about the Dec 31st dessert party.  How quickly do you think it will sell out once it is opened?  How often do I need to check? I checked this morning but then forgot about it all day at work!


----------



## yulilin3

conniehar90 said:


> I am so nervous about the Dec 31st dessert party.  How quickly do you think it will sell out once it is opened?  How often do I need to check? I checked this morning but then forgot about it all day at work!


it'll fill up fast, maybe in 2 or 3 days. I don't think Disney will advertise it on the Disney Parks Blog so that should help you. I would check early, noon and night


----------



## conniehar90

Thanks yullin3 - I was worried it would be in hours.  I can deal with a day or two.


----------



## CJK

Now that the March of the First Order marches up Hollywood Blvd. where so you suggest we stand to watch? How early would we need to arrive?


----------



## sammydent

yulilin3 said:


> So at least the show is on the schedule now for Dec. 31st. Dessert party has not open for booking yet
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/hollywood-studios/2016-12-31/#timeofday=allday


IT'S OPEN!!!!! I just booked it!!


----------



## sammydent

conniehar90 said:


> I am so nervous about the Dec 31st dessert party.  How quickly do you think it will sell out once it is opened?  How often do I need to check? I checked this morning but then forgot about it all day at work!


It's open!!


----------



## yulilin3

conniehar90 said:


> Thanks yullin3 - I was worried it would be in hours.  I can deal with a day or two.


It's open


----------



## yulilin3

@conniehar90 let us know if you got it


----------



## yulilin3

I'm on pins and needles wanting to know if @conniehar90 got the ressie


----------



## conniehar90

I got it!  Thanks all!  We have a party of 8 so I was nervous!


----------



## yulilin3

conniehar90 said:


> I got it!  Thanks all!  We have a party of 8 so I was nervous!


I can now go to bed in peace. I'm so happy you got it


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

How did I miss the dessert party for 11/12.  OMG I was so wrapped up in JBJB that I so missed it.  Well if anyone has 2 to cancel let me know.  Otherwise I guess my DH and DS will just brave the last night crowds


----------



## yulilin3

This is a game changer and we might end up watching Rogue One at DS http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-disney-springs-24-to-allow-guests-to-pre-select-their-seats/


----------



## Elliemay2

yulilin3 said:


> This is a game changer and we might end up watching Rogue One at DS http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-disney-springs-24-to-allow-guests-to-pre-select-their-seats/


How exciting!  We will be staying at DS our last night.  I hope this work out!  I hope they go on sale soon!!!!!   Thanks @yulilin3!!!


----------



## Elliemay2

We have a ChefM. ADR at 645 on Dec 16th.  What times would the movie be playing probably and would we have time to get there.   We are in MK until our ADR so it would have to be after.  Also, does Disney transfer luggage to DS or will we have to go back to CBR and take it to DS?  Trying to get our timing situated to make this movie.


----------



## yulilin3

Elliemay2 said:


> We have a ChefM. ADR at 645 on Dec 16th.  What times would the movie be playing probably and would we have time to get there.   We are in MK until our ADR so it would have to be after.  Also, does Disney transfer luggage to DS or will we have to go back to CBR and take it to DS?  Trying to get our timing situated to make this movie.


It'll probably premiere on the 15th at 7pm then on the 16th will play starting around 11am. Not sure aboout the luggage


----------



## saskdw

yulilin3 said:


> This is a game changer and we might end up watching Rogue One at DS http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-disney-springs-24-to-allow-guests-to-pre-select-their-seats/



In this day and age I'm not sure why all theaters aren't reserved seating. Our plan all along has been to try for seats at the Dine-in theater for the 16th. I won't go to a movie unless I can get reserved seating.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> This is a game changer and we might end up watching Rogue One at DS http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-disney-springs-24-to-allow-guests-to-pre-select-their-seats/


Are we still expecting tickets to go on sale 11/7?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Are we still expecting tickets to go on sale 11/7?


Not sure,  some bloggers said that Nov 7th wad the date for a special event,  I don't remember where . I check everyday


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sorry if it's been mentioned but will the Star Wars fireworks be back in January after the Christmas ones are done with?


----------



## Cluelyss

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry if it's been mentioned but will the Star Wars fireworks be back in January after the Christmas ones are done with?


They are scheduled for NYE. Nothing beyond that yet, but they are expected to continue.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

So what are my chances of picking up just 1 ticket for the dessert party on 11/12 at this point?  I know people cancel all the time.  But we are like 7 days out.  Has anyone had any luck?  1 popped up a few days ago and I grab it for my DH, but trying to get 1 for my DS.  Kinda freaking out.  Someone tell me there is hope


----------



## yulilin3

Wanna be Ariel said:


> So what are my chances of picking up just 1 ticket for the dessert party on 11/12 at this point?  I know people cancel all the time.  But we are like 7 days out.  Has anyone had any luck?  1 popped up a few days ago and I grab it for my DH, but trying to get 1 for my DS.  Kinda freaking out.  Someone tell me there is hope


there's always hope just keep checking


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## pmaurer74

Target had a bunch of SW costumes on clearance for $3-4! I bought some for my girls hoping there was going to be a SW event on Dec. 17. If there is not are they allowed to wear Rey costumes for Jedi Training academy or are they not allowed?


----------



## Cali Cat

pmaurer74 said:


> Target had a bunch of SW costumes on clearance for $3-4! I bought some for my girls hoping there was going to be a SW event on Dec. 17. If there is not are they allowed to wear Rey costumes for Jedi Training academy or are they not allowed?


Anyone under 12 can wear a costume anywhere on Disney property. My DD is always wearing a costume when we are there. I have cute pictures of her dressed as Leia during JT. She's also been Jedi Elsa and a Jedi Mermaid.


----------



## Babs1975

I read a few pages back about Jawas trading...
Wait...I thought they WEREN'T trading anymore??? Or has this changed?


----------



## yulilin3

Babs1975 said:


> I read a few pages back about Jawas trading...
> Wait...I thought they WEREN'T trading anymore??? Or has this changed?


It's not a guaranteed thing. Basically bring objects to trade with you just in case they are trading.


----------



## Jennmarie13

Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone


----------



## DatFan

Jennmarie13 said:


> Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone



Same here.  Several times a day!


----------



## GlendaO

yulilin3 said:


> It's not a guaranteed thing. Basically bring objects to trade with you just in case they are trading.



Any recommendations on what sorts of things to trade?


----------



## yulilin3

GlendaO said:


> Any recommendations on what sorts of things to trade?


Anything shiny,  light up balls or jewellery. 
They won't take glow Sticks or glow products that fade


----------



## GlendaO

yulilin3 said:


> Anything shiny,  light up balls or jewellery.
> They won't take glow Sticks or glow products that fade



Thank you!


----------



## DaisyNY

First thanks for all the suggestions on this discussion! We attended on Oct 29th and had a great time! We have never attended a dessert party in the past. Didn't think it was worth the extra $$$$... that said, I felt this was worth the price for us! Had great character interactions with storm troopers and jawas...jumped on line for Chewbacca with no wait. Enjoyed drinks (first round were strong, and asked for a lighter version the second time around) and mostly savory items, loved the nutella and bread pudding. Left the party around 7:30 to get spot in reserved area...great view and loved the fireworks and show. They did start letting people in earlier than 6:45 pm... we checked in around 6:20 and entered the party from the movie in Launch Bay around 6:30 and many tables were already full. Again thanks for all the tips!


----------



## MommyBG

Jennmarie13 said:


> Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone



Yes! Multiple times a day!


----------



## tink too

Jennmarie13 said:


> Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone





DatFan said:


> Same here.  Several times a day!





MommyBG said:


> Yes! Multiple times a day!



Same here!  Glad that we'll be able to see JBJB in December, but really hoping that we can see SWaGS before we go home in January.


----------



## frisbeego

Jennmarie13 said:


> Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone




Not me!    I just follow this thread and mooch off the hard work that you and others do.


----------



## yulilin3

Jennmarie13 said:


> Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone





DatFan said:


> Same here.  Several times a day!





MommyBG said:


> Yes! Multiple times a day!





tink too said:


> Same here!  Glad that we'll be able to see JBJB in December, but really hoping that we can see SWaGS before we go home in January.


----------



## punkin413

Jennmarie13 said:


> Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone



Me!  Well, not the first week but the second.  Hoping for January 8th or 9th for the dessert party.  Do they usually open booking for a week at a time or more like a month at a time?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Waiting for 1/23  dessert party to open.  Fast pass selection is in a couple of weeks. It would be so nice to know if there will be a party before I book FPs.  Has the max attendance for the party remained at 200 lately?  If so, how crowded does it feel?  Thanks!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Just thought I'd share my experience from today.  We arrived at DHS around 8am and were 2nd at turnstile.  They started letting people in the park around 8:35am.  We went straight to JTA sign ups and were about 20 people back.  The whole thing took less than 5 minutes.  We had our choice of time slots.  We heard by about 9:45 all slots were full.  My kids both fought Vader.  I used the tips other people have shared, and had them stay in the right side line.  Worked to perfection!  Also, the Jawas were trading today!  I had brought shiny bell bracelets from the dollar store, which they really loved!


----------



## MommaBerd

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Just thought I'd share my experience from today.  We arrived at DHS around 8am and were 2nd at turnstile.  They started letting people in the park around 8:35am.  We went straight to JTA sign ups and were about 20 people back.  The whole thing took less than 5 minutes.  We had our choice of time slots.  We heard by about 9:45 all slots were full.  My kids both fought Vader.  I used the tips other people have shared, and had them stay in the right side line.  Worked to perfection!  Also, the Jawas were trading today!  I had brought shiny bell bracelets from the dollar store, which they really loved!



Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## Cluelyss

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Waiting for 1/23  dessert party to open.  Fast pass selection is in a couple of weeks. It would be so nice to know if there will be a party before I book FPs.  Has the max attendance for the party remained at 200 lately?  If so, how crowded does it feel?  Thanks!


It didn't feel crowded inside launch bay - we had no trouble finding a table showing up late, and there was never a line for food. But once everyone was in the reserved viewing area, we were elbow to elbow. No more so than those outside the viewing area, but I paid to not have to deal with that! Of course, I also spent the hour before the show enjoying drinks and desserts, not holding a spot on the street, so still worth it in my opinion!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cluelyss said:


> It didn't feel crowded inside launch bay - we had no trouble finding a table showing up late, and there was never a line for food. But once everyone was in the reserved viewing area, we were elbow to elbow. No more so than those outside the viewing area, but I paid to not have to deal with that! Of course, I also spent the hour before the show enjoying drinks and desserts, not holding a spot on the street, so still worth it in my opinion!



Thank you very much, Cluelyss.  Your feedback helps.


----------



## rymahoney

Any chance of Vader replacing Kylo Ren in near future for M&G? Heading to Disney end of month till 12/8. Thnx


----------



## soniam

rymahoney said:


> Any chance of Vader replacing Kylo Ren in near future for M&G? Heading to Disney end of month till 12/8. Thnx



Nope


----------



## Cluelyss

rymahoney said:


> Any chance of Vader replacing Kylo Ren in near future for M&G? Heading to Disney end of month till 12/8. Thnx


Unlikely. Vader used to be at the M&G; Kylo Ren replaced him earlier this year.


----------



## Skywise

Are they still selling the star wars drinks with glow cubes at the Brown Derby lounge?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

This may be a duplication of info. If so I apologize. I discovered that MouseGears at EPCOT has a build a lightsaber station. I don't recall anyone mentioning it before and don't know if it's new, but I spotted it while waiting to check out this morning. I knew about DHS and Disney Springs, just not this one.


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> This may be a duplication of info. If so I apologize. I discovered that MouseGears at EPCOT has a build a lightsaber station. I don't recall anyone mentioning it before and don't know if it's new, but I spotted it while waiting to check out this morning. I knew about DHS and Disney Springs, just not this one.


and there's one at MK in Tomorrowland as well. No excuse not to get your lightsaber


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Exactly. There was nobody at MouseGears for at least the 8 minutes I was in line, but 1 person started building one as I finished checking out.
Guess I need to go to AK and see if one of the shops there has one too.


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Exactly. There was nobody at MouseGears for at least the 8 minutes I was in line, but 1 person started building one as I finished checking out.
> Guess I need to go to AK and see if one of the shops there has one too.


If you see it let me know. As far as I know there aree no stations at AK


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rymahoney said:


> Any chance of Vader replacing Kylo Ren in near future for M&G? Heading to Disney end of month till 12/8. Thnx


Disney_land_ in Anaheim, California is bringing back Darth Vader in the next couple of days.  I have friends going to WDW soon and they're hoping for Vader based on the Disneyland confirmation.  I presume they'll tell me when they get back.


----------



## yulilin3

Sleepless Knight said:


> Disney_land_ in Anaheim, California is bringing back Darth Vader in the next couple of days.  I have friends going to WDW soon and they're hoping for Vader based on the Disneyland confirmation.  I presume they'll tell me when they get back.


I believe vader is already meeting at DL. No rumors of vader meeting here though


----------



## soniam

Skywise said:


> Are they still selling the star wars drinks with glow cubes at the Brown Derby lounge?



They were in late July.


----------



## yulilin3

another rumor about Rogue One tickets
http://screenrant.com/star-wars-rogue-one-tickets-preorder/


----------



## saskdw

yulilin3 said:


> another rumor about Rogue One tickets
> http://screenrant.com/star-wars-rogue-one-tickets-preorder/



That website is just click bate. They don't have any real inside info.


----------



## yulilin3

saskdw said:


> That website is just click bate. They don't have any real inside info.


that's why I said rumor


----------



## Skywise

soniam said:


> They were in late July.



GLO-CUBE!!!!


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> I believe vader is already meeting at DL. No rumors of vader meeting here though



Confirmed. Met Vader yesterday at Disneyland.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> GLO-CUBE!!!!


At dhs right now.  No star wars glow cubes


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> At dhs right now.  No star wars glow cubes




Are they still serving the star wars drinks at all at Brown Derby Lounge?
(and with Rogue One coming out and is all about the Death Star... wouldn't you think they'd have restorcked?!)


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Are they still serving the star wars drinks at all at Brown Derby Lounge?
> (and with Rogue One coming out and is all about the Death Star... wouldn't you think they'd have restorcked?!)


No,  just regular drinks


----------



## afan

@yulilin3 Thank you!  We just did the dessert party and show and it was awesome.  That's coming from a non star wars fan that didn't understand anything  My star wars fan friend loved it all.


----------



## yulilin3

afan said:


> @yulilin3 Thank you!  We just did the dessert party and show and it was awesome.  That's coming from a non star wars fan that didn't understand anything  My star wars fan friend loved it all.


I'm glad you enjoyed it even without knowing.  Could you explain your level of sw knowledge and why you liked the show?  I think it might be helpful to others


----------



## figment_jii

I'll probably re-post this as part of longer trip report, but my family and I went to the Star Wars dessert party in mid-October and generally enjoyed it.

*Star Wars Dessert Party*, Disney's Hollywood Studios (Dessert)
My family had never seen the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular before, so we decided to splurge and go to the dessert party which included reserved viewing for the fireworks show.  Overall, the dessert party was fun with a nice selection of treats.  There weren't very many savory items, so it's definitely a _dessert_ party.  We showed up a little before the stated check-in time and picked up our credentials at the entrance to Launch Bay.  The CMs tried to explain where we were supposed to go for the party, but having very little familiarity with the Launch Bay layout, it was a bit confusing...we almost ended up in the line for the movie!





_Buffet Set-Up_ - We found the buffet area towards the end of the Launch Bay.  They had roped off the area where the stations were set-up and CMs were just waiting for the party to start.  There was one buffet table in the middle, but both sides had the same items.  The drinks and bar were on the far end from the stairs where we entered.  The Nutella station was closest to the stairs and it was fun to watch the chef pour the liquid nitrogen into the container (lots of dry fog for a moment).





There weren't a lot of tables within the buffet area that we could see.  There appeared to be two heights for the table; tall and medium (none were so low that you'd want chairs).  We found a table right across from the main buffet table, which was very convenient because we could see when things were being replenished and we were centrally located to everything.  The CMs did a very good job keeping the buffet stocked and nothing seemed to run out before the event ended.  For the most part, the desserts were okay to good, with the Freeze-Dried Nutella being the one stand-out.

_Darth Vader Chocolate Peanut Butter Cupcakes_ - The cupcake was okay, but the Vader was made of pure chocolate!





_R2-D2_ - Again, the cupcake was okay, but the white chocolate R2-D2 was cute. 





_BB-8 Lemon Cupcakes_ - This time, the cupcake featured BB-8!









_Stormtrooper and Darth Vader Cookies_ - Well themed to the party, but pretty generic tasting.





_Blue Milk Panna Cotta_ - The pearls on top were fun to eat, but the color was a little weird.  





_Petit Fours_ - There were three types of mini-cakes/bites.  The mini chocolate cake was our favorite.





_Rice Crispie Treats_





_Freeze-Dried Nutella Mousse_ - This was, by far, the best dessert at the party!  It was a nutella mousse that they quickly freeze dry and then pour chocolate or raspberry sauce over it.  It's best when it's still frozen, so eat it fast (the mousse still tasted good when it had thawed, but the fun is the crunch).  It was so good!





_Ice Cream and Berries_





_Grape "Sabers"_





_Watermelon "Sabers"_ - The watermelon was surprisingly sweet!





_Cheese and Tomato "Sabers"_ - There were only two savory items on the buffet.  These were like a mini-caprese, but without the dressing.  They were okay.





_Cheese and Olive "Sabers"_ - The olives were a nice counter-point to all the sweets.  





_Darth Maul Brownie_





_Plates_ - All of the yummies piled on one plate!





_Fireworks_ - A little before the fireworks are slated to start, they gather everyone up and escort them to the viewing area.  Guests were able to leave early and go over there themselves if they wanted.  Each guest was given a plastic credential that was needed to enter the viewing area.  That's also where they were handing out the Chewie Steins and small bottles of water.  We headed out a little early and it was very easy to find the viewing area.  The view was great!


----------



## Luna81

I really hope to be able to do the desert party for my husband. Our trip isn't until May though. So fingers crossed.


----------



## afan

yulilin3 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it even without knowing.  Could you explain your level of sw knowledge and why you liked the show?  I think it might be helpful to others



I saw the movies when I was little back in the early to mid 80s but really only remember the ewoks from them. I know who the characters are, luke, yoda, cp30 etc but don't understand who is on what side or what they are fighting over.  I know jar jar binks is bad for some reason and think bb8 is cute. The middle three movies were not received well but Hayden Christensen is in them ☺  

The show was so good because they combine the fireworks and image projections with other effects that I don't think are used much if at all in other shows.  I don't want to give it all away.  It was by far better than holiday wishes.  It integrated the movie and music together well using scenes from a lot of the movies as I recognized stuff from the first three, the middle three and the most recent.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Went looking for this thread and found it on Page 4?  Can't have that!  
Almost time for JBJB!

Off to search to see if we can do Fantasmic which begins the same time JBJB ends and the fastest route.


----------



## Shellee999

I've been following this thread forever, but now I can't find the post that has the pics showing wear to wait for a spot. Maybe I'm in a morning fog, but can someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## yulilin3

Shellee999 said:


> I've been following this thread forever, but now I can't find the post that has the pics showing wear to wait for a spot. Maybe I'm in a morning fog, but can someone please point me in the right direction?


First page post 11


----------



## mlktwins

yulilin3 said:


> @tonyhb12  to give you a visual
> Here's the walkway, you can see the Hyperion Theater in the distance, the chinese theater is on the right. These are the best spots, where the red strollers are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in front of this walkway is a second viewing spot. In this next picture the second viewing spot is right in front of the walkway, chinese theater is behind me in this one. Best spot, along the tape. where the family is sitting on the ground and that other red stroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what happens is that about 15 minutes before the show the CM asks everyone to stand up and move forward, that's your chance to grab a spot along the tape and DON'T MOVE FORWARD, they do this to have more space for people looking for a last minute spot



Here at DHS NOW.  do we want tobe in theae spots on the tape 15 minutes before the show or do we hang back and move to those spots and no further???  thanks so much!


----------



## Andyman33

Either. Just stay close to that tape if you are there earlier even if they encourage you to move forward. Or if there is no room initially there usually will be when everyone pushes forward



mlktwins said:


> Here at DHS NOW.  do we want tobe in theae spots on the tape 15 minutes before the show or do we hang back and move to those spots and no further???  thanks so much!


----------



## mlktwins

Andyman33 said:


> Either. Just stay close to that tape if you are there earlier even if they encourage you to move forward. Or if there is no room initially there usually will be when everyone pushes forward



Thanks so much!  Our whole reason for  being in this park today is to see this show !!!


----------



## yulilin3

mlktwins said:


> Thanks so much!  Our whole reason for  being in this park today is to see this show !!!


Hoping you had a great view.


----------



## Andyman33

Agree. Was wondering how it went for ya


----------



## Shellee999

Thank you! We decided trying to do the last minute spot thing was not what we wanted to do with a stroller in tow, but I'd love to know how it worked out for @mlktwins. I would say I never saw room open up in the group in front of me, but maybe in my section.

DH got to the area ahead of me. I screenshot the tips, but he didn't quite understand. There was one group in a section in front of us, then a walkway, and then we had front row of next section. That was getting there about an hour ahead of time. The section in front of us was at least halfway full at that point, so idk how early those people got there. He missed the part about going more to the left side, so the fireworks were hidden by the tree, but that honestly wasn't a big deal. We could see the projections very well and I loved it! Thanks for this thread @yulilin3 !


----------



## yulilin3

Going to the taping of the holiday show today at DHS. I'm hoping it's SW related since it seems they are filming on the centerstage stage


----------



## limabeanmom2003

My family attended the Star Wars dessert party on Friday nov 4h.  This was our very first dessert party at WDW.  I was hesitant to book because of the cost but I wanted to give it a try.  We arrived about 15 early and got our lanyards and went inside to wait by the entrance.  When they opened the party, two cast members were standing to greet us with trays of alcoholic drinks.  They did card anyone who looked to be under 21 or around 21.  Drinks were delicious!   We got a table near the dessert tables and headed for the food.  Everything was so delicious!!  The fellow party goers were friendly and having a good time. My favorite food was the Nutella mouse frozen in liquid nitrogen.  The cast member making it was very friendly and chatted a bit with us.  We had so much to eat and drink!  Well worth the price. I didn't care about getting to the viewing area early so we just followed the line heading out at 7:45.  We were in the back of the roped off area but had a great view.  Our youngest sat up front with the other kids.  The cast member sought out all the kids to take them there. Because of the info in this thread I knew ahead of time that the cast member would take good care of the kids!We got our chewie steins and enjoyed the show.  I personally prefer the frozen summer fireworks from 2015 over this show but it was still a good show.  The price of the party ticket was worth it to have all those yummy treats, alcohol and a great viewing spot held for you to walk up to 10 minutes before the show starts.  We will definitely do another dessert party again!


----------



## Babs1975

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Just thought I'd share my experience from today.  We arrived at DHS around 8am and were 2nd at turnstile.  They started letting people in the park around 8:35am.  We went straight to JTA sign ups and were about 20 people back.  The whole thing took less than 5 minutes.  We had our choice of time slots.  We heard by about 9:45 all slots were full.  My kids both fought Vader.  I used the tips other people have shared, and had them stay in the right side line.  Worked to perfection!  Also, the Jawas were trading today!  I had brought shiny bell bracelets from the dollar store, which they really loved!


Can someone explain this "staying in the right side line"? I thought the CM'S put kids in a line and they have to stay there? We have done JTA several times before, but when it was only Vader. What are the tips for a better shot and getting Vader or is it by height?


----------



## Luna81

So with our May trip, when do you estimate the party will open if they do have it? To try to get tickets for the desert Party?


----------



## yulilin3

Babs1975 said:


> Can someone explain this "staying in the right side line"? I thought the CM'S put kids in a line and they have to stay there? We have done JTA several times before, but when it was only Vader. What are the tips for a better shot and getting Vader or is it by height?


when you go to the sign up area for your ahowtime you will see circles on the floor, basically the right line of circles fights Vader, the left 7th Sister. The front of the line will have a JT banner that a CM carries, so just look in the direction the kids will walk towards the JT stage, that;s the front, the right side will fight Vader, so have the kids stand on one of those spots



Luna81 said:


> So with our May trip, when do you estimate the party will open if they do have it? To try to get tickets for the desert Party?


If they continue to do it as slow as they have only a month before


----------



## mlktwins

Shellee999 said:


> Thank you! We decided trying to do the last minute spot thing was not what we wanted to do with a stroller in tow, but I'd love to know how it worked out for @mlktwins. I would say I never saw room open up in the group in front of me, but maybe in my section.
> 
> DH got to the area ahead of me. I screenshot the tips, but he didn't quite understand. There was one group in a section in front of us, then a walkway, and then we had front row of next section. That was getting there about an hour ahead of time. The section in front of us was at least halfway full at that point, so idk how early those people got there. He missed the part about going more to the left side, so the fireworks were hidden by the tree, but that honestly wasn't a big deal. We could see the projections very well and I loved it! Thanks for this thread @yulilin3 !



Hi there!  It ended up working great!  We got there about 6:15 for the 8 show.  There were already people about 3 deep when we showed up.  They did not move anyone forward for this show and kept the walkway open.  We didn't have any problems with our view.  My boys are 11 and could see everything.  AMAZING show!  Thanks so much for help!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Would it be helpful if instead of pictures I took a little video and explained the standing room areas for the show?


----------



## TinkerTerry

Yes please


----------



## yulilin3

TinkerTerry said:


> Yes please


I'll do it tonight since I'll be streaming the first JBJB and it'll be the same setup


----------



## sarah-jane

Jennmarie13 said:


> Who else is frantically stalking the DHS entertainment schedule for the first week of January? I just need to know I'm not alone


Yes!  You are not alone.  looking for Jan 6-18 but nothing yet...


----------



## HCinKC

Thought I'd pop in and give a holiday shopping tidbit...if anyone is looking for Sphero BB8, Amazon will have them for $99 on Black Friday. I don't know if it will be a lightning deal/limited quantity/all day thing, but I wanted to share. We still won't get it, but that new wristband had me thinking about it. They also have a new big size BB at Target. He isn't remote control, but he lights up and makes sounds. YDS is in love.


----------



## pmaurer74

S0, since we are within 30 days now, is it safe to scratch off the possible SW event for 12-17 at HS?


----------



## rteetz

pmaurer74 said:


> S0, since we are within 30 days now, is it safe to scratch off the possible SW event for 12-17 at HS?


Yes I've heard the rogue one event was cancelled


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> S0, since we are within 30 days now, is it safe to scratch off the possible SW event for 12-17 at HS?


The event still has a placeholder on the HUB with the name and the duration and location but no date.
Since they are likely going to announce when tickets will go on sale for Rogue One next Thursday I would wait until then to lose hope for this happening Dec. 17. but it's not looking good


----------



## Andyman33

and still no dessert party for january yet


----------



## DatFan

Andyman33 said:


> and still no dessert party for january yet



Ditto. Anyone have any input on possibly when Jan dates will be announced?


----------



## yulilin3

DatFan said:


> Ditto. Anyone have any input on possibly when Jan dates will be announced?


if the trend continues it'll be a month before, so by the beginning of next month we should have times


----------



## yulilin3

New look at SWLand. It was also announced that we will get a new scene for ST from Episode 8




larger version here http://parksandresorts.wdpromedia.c...date_ET_GPRO_NIGI_ERTI_NIGI_GENA_TODD_(1).jpg


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars a Galaxy Far Far Away is going under refurb from Nov 29th through Dec 7th. Not sure what they are doing to it, hopefully making it better


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars a Galaxy Far Far Away is going under refurb from Nov 29th through Dec 7th. Not sure what they are doing to it, hopefully making it better


Which thing is that? That's not Phasma's march, right? That's the stage show?


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Which thing is that? That's not Phasma's march, right? That's the stage show?


right the stage show where they show clips on the screen and a character comes out for like 20 seconds.
Phasma's March is still going on, that's the March of the First Order


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

My neice is going to Orlandoo in April for the SW Celebration. Will there be special events at Disney?  If this has already been discussed let me know and I will look back.


----------



## yulilin3

bilnsheldodisney said:


> My neice is going to Orlandoo in April for the SW Celebration. Will there be special events at Disney?  If this has already been discussed let me know and I will look back.


Nothing has been announced this far out


----------



## bilnsheldodisney

yulilin3 said:


> Nothing has been announced this far out


any speculation?


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars a Galaxy Far Far Away is going under refurb from Nov 29th through Dec 7th. Not sure what they are doing to it, hopefully making it better


Just to add to this. The stage at Centerstage is being taken down and a new stage will be installed, the show has overmight rehearsals during the down days. I'm hoping the new stage has better rig systems for the night projection shows


----------



## momof2halls

@yulilin3 any guesses when Rogue one tickets will go on sale?  My boys are about to go crazy for them.


----------



## yulilin3

momof2halls said:


> @yulilin3 any guesses when Rogue one tickets will go on sale?  My boys are about to go crazy for them.


Tonight there's a Thanksgiving special on ABC that was filmed here in wdw, during the broadcast they are showing a sneak peek at Rogue One. Rumor is that's when they'll announce ticket sales


----------



## soniam

One of our local theaters said Rogue One tickets would go on sale Sunday night, midnight EST. I don't know if that's when everyone else is selling or not.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

soniam said:


> One of our local theaters said Rogue One tickets would go on sale Sunday night, midnight EST. I don't know if that's when everyone else is selling or not.



I just got an email from our theater saying tickets go on sale Monday, 11/28.


----------



## FeliciaL

We did PPO H&V on Wednesday am.  Signed both boys up for JTA prior to breakfast and received one paper Anytime FP good for 5 people. Both boys fought Vader.  They both sat in the 'front row' at the hut where they put on their robes and were given instruction. We had the Memory Maker.  Photos of them fighting are excellent.


----------



## soniam

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just got an email from our theater saying tickets go on sale Monday, 11/28.



I think it's midnight EST Sunday->Monday. So, both are sort of right. For me in CST, it ends up being 11pm Sunday. Two of our theaters are quoting this time now, including Alamo Drafthouse.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

soniam said:


> I think it's midnight EST Sunday->Monday. So, both are sort of right. For me in CST, it ends up being 11pm Sunday. Two of our theaters are quoting this time now, including Alamo Drafthouse.



Ah - when you said midnight Sunday I'd have thought that was just a minute after Saturday ended.  I was looking for a time on the theaters email but all it said was Monday so I would think that would be midnight.


----------



## henry72

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just got an email from our theater saying tickets go on sale Monday, 11/28.



Excited to have a date for the tickets to go on sale. We leave tomorrow for WDW so I am going to have to remember to buy the tickets Monday when we get up. (Doubt we will be up at 12 am.) 

BTW, we will be at DHS on 11/28 so if anyone is there be  sees two people Disney Bounding as Leia and Han Solo that would be my husband and I.


----------



## angryduck71

If the fireworks are at 9:45… what time does the dessert party start?  I am trying to find an actual start time and haven't really found one so far.  I see that sometimes you can get in 15 minutes earlier than the official start but I can't find when the official start usually is...


----------



## yulilin3

angryduck71 said:


> If the fireworks are at 9:45… what time does the dessert party start?  I am trying to find an actual start time and haven't really found one so far.  I see that sometimes you can get in 15 minutes earlier than the official start but I can't find when the official start usually is...


The party officially starts an hour and fifteen minutes before the show but the unofficial time is 15 minutes before that,  that cast gives themselves 15 minutes buffer in case something goes wrong . So unofficially it's an hour and a half before the show


----------



## LSUfan4444

Got most of my ADRs for May and now the long wait for the dessert party and Rivers of Light dining package begins


----------



## saskdw

Rogue One tickets seem to be on sale at every theatre in the US except AMC Disney Springs.

Very frustrated right now!!!


----------



## nuzmom

Has anyone been able to buy tickets to opening night at AMC theater at Disney Springs?
I had other theaters available, but not the AMC at Disney Springs - why?


----------



## davidl81

Same boat here nuzmom, no idea what's going on.


----------



## saskdw

Finally got through and had seats, but AMC website won't take my Canadian postal code with CC info. Guess Canadians can't get advanced tickets.


----------



## nuzmom

Wow - sorry to hear that saskdw. Hope that changes and you get through.

I finally got through on AMC's website. It was WELL past midnight, probably more like 12:30am. But, we have our tickets for Dec 15th.


----------



## saskdw

nuzmom said:


> Wow - sorry to hear that saskdw. Hope that changes and you get through.
> 
> I finally got through on AMC's website. It was WELL past midnight, probably more like 12:30am. But, we have our tickets for Dec 15th.



It won't change. The form doesn't allow you to type in a Canadian postal code which is a combination of letters and numbers with a space. It wants a 5 digit zip code. I tried a random zip code but that didn't work. Maybe Fandango website will work if they ever load the times before its sold out.


----------



## yulilin3

saskdw said:


> It won't change. The form doesn't allow you to type in a Canadian postal code which is a combination of letters and numbers with a space. It wants a 5 digit zip code. I tried a random zip code but that didn't work. Maybe Fandango website will work if they ever load the times before its sold out.


that sucks I'm sorry


----------



## yulilin3

Got mine just now, also for Thursday 15th. But we are going to see it  at The Loop, closer to my house and I like the seats better than Disney Springs AMC


----------



## saskdw

yulilin3 said:


> that sucks I'm sorry



Yeah, I called the AMC help line and they said I was out of luck too. It's the way the system is designed and they can't take orders over the phone.


----------



## CJK

saskdw said:


> Yeah, I called the AMC help line and they said I was out of luck too. It's the way the system is designed and they can't take orders over the phone.


Did you try booking AMC theatre through Fandango? When we book the AMC dine-in theatre, we can book through Fandango.... We are Canadian, and the Fandango site DOES accept postal codes. Good luck!


----------



## saskdw

CJK said:


> Did you try booking AMC theatre through Fandango? When we book the AMC dine-in theatre, we can book through Fandango.... We are Canadian, and the Fandango site DOES accept postal codes. Good luck!



The Disney Springs theatre showing wasn't available on Fandango last night I'll try this morning. Thanks.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## saskdw

CJK said:


> Did you try booking AMC theatre through Fandango? When we book the AMC dine-in theatre, we can book through Fandango.... We are Canadian, and the Fandango site DOES accept postal codes. Good luck!



Fandango worked!! Only thing left for the show we wanted was the front row of the Dine-In theatre. I don't remember how bad those seats are in that theatre, but at least were going.


----------



## CJK

saskdw said:


> Fandango worked!! Only thing left for the show we wanted was the front row of the Dine-In theatre. I don't remember how bad those seats are in that theatre, but at least were going.


Yay, I'm so glad!!! We usually pick the 3rd row for seating in the dine-in theatre. The screens are smaller, so it shouldn't be too bad being in the front row. Plus, your seat reclines. Enjoy the show!!!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

FastPasser said:


> Most times, Disney movies premier aboard the Disney Cruise Line ships at the same that they premier on land. I don't see why this wouldn't be the case with Rogue One. Guess where I'll be on Dec 16th?


I'll be on land when Rogue One premiers but I'll be in your boat (literally) when Pirates opens next May..sailing back from the Caribbean.


----------



## momof2halls

I was online and ready to book when the clock stuck 11pm for us and the Cinemark website was horrible. Ended up booking at 1108pm via Fandango but had to settle for Friday night, its crazy to me how fast the theater seats booked up.


----------



## rteetz

I decided to go 3D this time. 7:30 Thursday showing at my local theater. Can't wait!


----------



## texasgingerbread

Sorry I am just jumping on here because you are the SW experts.  HS has changed a ton since I was last at WDW (2015).  We were there for May the 4th and did both character meals.  Loved!  I have two boys.  We are coming for ONE DAY pre cruise and I want to try and fit in all SW.  I saw the Disney Visa Kylo Ren meet n greet (we met Chewy and Kylo at DL this year but I know they'll want to do again).  So my question is of the things I see on the website what would be your priority?  We'll probably skip Jedi Training since we've done and might start our morning at MK.  So things I'm considering:
- March of the First Order
- Star Wars, A Galaxy Far Far Away
- Star Wars, A Galactic Spectacular (is this rumored to return and if so it is possible to do this AND Fantasmic or do I have to choose?)
- We will be riding Star Tours minimum of 3 times.  They love it.  And this year at DL we saw 3 different movies.

Anything else I'm missing?  It's so different than last time!


----------



## yulilin3

texasgingerbread said:


> Sorry I am just jumping on here because you are the SW experts.  HS has changed a ton since I was last at WDW (2015).  We were there for May the 4th and did both character meals.  Loved!  I have two boys.  We are coming for ONE DAY pre cruise and I want to try and fit in all SW.  I saw the Disney Visa Kylo Ren meet n greet (we met Chewy and Kylo at DL this year but I know they'll want to do again).  So my question is of the things I see on the website what would be your priority?  We'll probably skip Jedi Training since we've done and might start our morning at MK.  So things I'm considering:
> - March of the First Order
> - Star Wars, A Galaxy Far Far Away
> - Star Wars, A Galactic Spectacular (is this rumored to return and if so it is possible to do this AND Fantasmic or do I have to choose?)
> - We will be riding Star Tours minimum of 3 times.  They love it.  And this year at DL we saw 3 different movies.
> 
> Anything else I'm missing?  It's so different than last time!


Also Launch Bay it has a 10 minute movie (that you can choose to bypass) with the creators of everything SW, inside Launch Bay there are props and replicas along with both Chewie and Kylo meet and greet
SWaGS will return in January we just don'r know if it'll be nightly or selected nights, that's the projection/laser/fireworks show
Both SWaGFFA and March is something you don't need to arrive early for.


----------



## texasgingerbread

PS - I assume there is no star wars character meals yet?


----------



## yulilin3

texasgingerbread said:


> PS - I assume there is no star wars character meals yet?


Nope and we probably won't see any until,  hopefully,  when they open swland


----------



## NMPensFan

Looking for some info about the Disney springs theaters anyone can help. We booked a regular showing for rogue one in auditorium 2 because 3D makes me sick. Does anyone know how the seats are compared to the recliners in the dine in theaters? I read they are reserved seats but how are the actual seats? Regular theater seats or better? And can we take cocktails into the theater, or is this only for the dine in?
Thanks.


----------



## Beccybooboo

[QUOTE="yulilin3, post: 56799439, member: 167146"
SWaGS will return in January we just don'r know if it'll be nightly or selected nights, that's the projection/laser/fireworks show

Very excited for this info. Would be amazing if we get to see this on our upcoming trip we are also big star wars fans will be there until almost the end of jan so this is good news. I am secretly hoping for the dessert party but I am happy with anything star wars. Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

NMPensFan said:


> Looking for some info about the Disney springs theaters anyone can help. We booked a regular showing for rogue one in auditorium 2 because 3D makes me sick. Does anyone know how the seats are compared to the recliners in the dine in theaters? I read they are reserved seats but how are the actual seats? Regular theater seats or better? And can we take cocktails into the theater, or is this only for the dine in?
> Thanks.


They are good, leather, theater seats.  can bring drinks inside


----------



## Kebby

Do we have a sense when we will know the january schedule? I am trying to decide between keeping our JBJB dessert party reservation for Dec 31, or changing our HS day to the thurdsay in hopes of seeing the star wars show


----------



## yulilin3

Kebby said:


> Do we have a sense when we will know the january schedule? I am trying to decide between keeping our JBJB dessert party reservation for Dec 31, or changing our HS day to the thurdsay in hopes of seeing the star wars show


you'll get both shows on the 31st


----------



## Kebby

yulilin3 said:


> you'll get both shows on the 31st


For sure! Trouble is that we are arriving on dec 30 after a super early am flight with two kids. I'm not sure they could manage staying up to midnight on the 30th to see the mk fireworks after getting up at 3 am, and then staying up until 1 am again the next night. Was planning on an early night the 30th, then doing the dessert party and then back to poly club level for nye fireworks so they can just walk back to our room and jump into bed


----------



## yulilin3

Kebby said:


> For sure! Trouble is that we are arriving on dec 30 after a super early am flight with two kids. I'm not sure they could manage staying up to midnight on the 30th to see the mk fireworks after getting up at 3 am, and then staying up until 1 am again the next night. Was planning on an early night the 30th, then doing the dessert party and then back to poly club level for nye fireworks so they can just walk back to our room and jump into bed


gotcha. They should update the calendar for January any day now. They have been updating only a month in advance


----------



## NMPensFan

yulilin3 said:


> They are good, leather, theater seats.  can bring drinks inside


Thanks!


----------



## Marc A.

Hoping the calendar opens up soon.  Looking for the first week in January for a surprise for our kids!!!


----------



## yulilin3

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ream-new-rogue-one-a-star-wars-story-footage/


----------



## rteetz

The banner above the launch bay sign has been changed to the Death Star. Some props from Rogue one were added inside launch bay.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> The banner above the launch bay sign has been changed to the Death Star. Some props from Rogue one were added inside launch bay.


Yay,  I'm going Saturday to check it out


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-death-star-during-special-after-hours-event/
OMG I hope I make the meet


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-death-star-during-special-after-hours-event/
> OMG I hope I make the meet



Me too! I was walking back to my office when I saw the notification and started running but the lock on my door sticks and I couldn't get in very quickly. I'm afraid those few moments have hurt our chances. 

Fingers crossed you guys make!


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Me too! I was walking back to my office when I saw the notification and started running but the lock on my door sticks and I couldn't get in very quickly. I'm afraid those few moments have hurt our chances.
> 
> Fingers crossed you guys make!


Please let me know if you get an email, the blog closed it already. I'm so anxious now
I don't even know if Stephanie would be able to come with me cause her Varsity Choir so singing at Give Kids the World until 8pm, but it does say "after park closes"


----------



## rteetz

Reports say Vader was back at Launch Bay yesterday. No word of this was permanent or not.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Reports say Vader was back at Launch Bay yesterday. No word of this was permanent or not.


I was just talking to my DD last night about this and told her that they should bring Vader back because he's more popular and because of Rogue One.


----------



## lovethattink

Glad to see Vader back!

After Disney said there wasn't enough room for SWW at DHS with construction, we've always wondered why not Epcot and turn Spaceship Earth into the Death Star. In fact, EVERY time we exit the park, dh says there's Disney's missed opportunity for the Death Star.

Hope we registered in time for the event! If not, I look forward to reading everyone's reports!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Glad to see Vader back!
> 
> After Disney said there wasn't enough room for SWW at DHS with construction, we've always wondered why not Epcot and turn Spaceship Earth into the Death Star. In fact, EVERY time we exit the park, dh says there's Disney's missed opportunity for the Death Star.
> 
> Hope we registered in time for the event! If not, I look forward to reading everyone's reports!


I'm on pins and needles, MTFBWY


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I'm on pins and needles, MTFBWY



Always. MTFBWY.

How often are you refreshing email? LOL.

Refresh.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I was just talking to my DD last night about this and told her that they should bring Vader back because he's more popular and because of Rogue One.





lovethattink said:


> Glad to see Vader back!
> 
> After Disney said there wasn't enough room for SWW at DHS with construction, we've always wondered why not Epcot and turn Spaceship Earth into the Death Star. In fact, EVERY time we exit the park, dh says there's Disney's missed opportunity for the Death Star.
> 
> Hope we registered in time for the event! If not, I look forward to reading everyone's reports!



Okay just heard that Vader was only back yesterday for the launch bay anniversary. He will be back in February full time though.


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> Okay just heard that Vader was only back yesterday for the launch bay anniversary. He will be back in February full time though.


Yay!!!


----------



## cmarsh31

rteetz said:


> Okay just heard that Vader was only back yesterday for the launch bay anniversary. He will be back in February full time though.



Now if only we could get a calendar update for January (and then February) so I can figure out if we're doing the dessert party!


----------



## yulilin3

cmarsh31 said:


> Now if only we could get a calendar update for January (and then February) so I can figure out if we're doing the dessert party!


Right now the schedule is up to date until Dec. 24th. So worst case scenario they continue updating on a weekly basis, we should have first week of January in 2 weeks
But for SWaGS when they update they usually post an entire month


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Just read that Disney Parks Blog will live stream the Death Star Event Monday Dec 5 at 10:25pm EST. I'm sorry, I can't get the link to work.


----------



## yulilin3

I got into the meetup!!!!
So excited


----------



## teeveejunkee

yulilin3 said:


> I got into the meetup!!!!
> So excited


Yay!  Congratulations!


----------



## yulilin3

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Just read that Disney Parks Blog will live stream the Death Star Event Monday Dec 5 at 10:25pm EST. I'm sorry, I can't get the link to work.


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-star-wars-death-star-on-dec-5-at-1025-p-m/


----------



## yulilin3

@JayLeeJay  have you checked yet?


----------



## Luna81

cmarsh31 said:


> Now if only we could get a calendar update for January (and then February) so I can figure out if we're doing the dessert party!


Or May  haha. I know not any time soon. But really want to surprise the husband and kiddo with this.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> @JayLeeJay  have you checked yet?



I made it in, too! Lewis and I are so excited. I can't wait to wear this shirt: https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/182270-empire-center-orange

I've had it for two years and it has never been more appropriate.

I probably checked my email about every 2 minutes after it filled and of course the confirmation came while I was driving home. I checked my email as soon as I got home and I was so excited I dropped my phone. My phone is fine but I will be looking for a new case now. Oops.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I made it in, too! Lewis and I are so excited. I can't wait to wear this shirt: https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/182270-empire-center-orange
> 
> I've had it for two years and it has never been more appropriate.
> 
> I probably checked my email about every 2 minutes after it filled and of course the confirmation came while I was driving home. I checked my email as soon as I got home and I was so excited I dropped my phone. My phone is fine but I will be looking for a new case now. Oops.


Yay!!!! awesome
That shirt is PERFECT


----------



## yulilin3

I actually bought this one from Tee Fury cyber Monday but I doubt it will arrive on time. I'll be wearing the Rogue One Force for Change shirt


----------



## cmarsh31

Luna81 said:


> Or May  haha. I know not any time soon. But really want to surprise the husband and kiddo with this.



With the new Art & Music Festival in Epcot for the first part of our trip, I'm juggling night plans (moving our Illuminations night bc now we're going to a special dessert party though our travel agency) so I have three nights as options for SW - four if ROL never figures itself out!


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> I actually bought this one from Tee Fury cyber Monday but I doubt it will arrive on time. I'll be wearing the Rogue One Force for Change shirt



I love the Tee Fury shirt! I am always looking for disney crossover shirts but seem to forget about Tee Fury.

I called Lewis to tell him about this while I was submitting my entry. He finished his about 1 minute after I did. His entry didn't make it in so I think I barely made it. He had hoped to have an extra spot to take his cousin who just moved to Tampa. Guess we'll just have to treat him to something later.


----------



## teeveejunkee

Just out of curiosity, how do you guys find out about these special sign ups through DPB so quickly?  Do you have some sort of alert on your phone?  I've tried to figure out how to set an alert and I'm apparently not savvy enough.  LOL


----------



## rteetz

teeveejunkee said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you guys find out about these special sign ups through DPB so quickly?  Do you have some sort of alert on your phone?  I've tried to figure out how to set an alert and I'm apparently not savvy enough.  LOL


For me I just find them as they are posted. I'm going through Disney websites constantly and on twitter and Facebook finding news. It's just what I do. I don't think you can set an alert you just have to be there at the right time.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> For me I just find them as they are posted. I'm going through Disney websites constantly and on twitter and Facebook finding news. It's just what I do. I don't think you can set an alert you just have to be there at the right time.


same, stuck in front of a computer all day, refresh,refresh


----------



## lizzilou

I need them to open up dessert party dates for Feb already!  I'm almost 60 days away and I'm getting anxious.


----------



## yulilin3

lizzilou said:


> I need them to open up dessert party dates for Feb already!  I'm almost 60 days away and I'm getting anxious.


It will be a while still.


----------



## EveClark

I was reading over the DPB announcement again and saw that it said this...
"On December 5, 2016, we are celebrating _Star Wars_ at Disney’s Hollywood Studios as well as the upcoming film _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_with an invite-only meet-up that’ll feature Spaceship Earth magically transforming into the Death Star."
Does anyone know what will be going on during the day at DHS? By chance, that's our DHS day and I'm trying to figure out if I need to switch around any plans I have. 
I know the Spaceship Earth portion is after hours and a separate ticket for the show at Epcot, but the wording of this has me a bit confused. It sounds to me like there will be something else during the day at DHS. Do you think it'll be something new or are they referencing the updates they've made to Launch Bay?
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

EveClark said:


> I was reading over the DPB announcement again and saw that it said this...
> "On December 5, 2016, we are celebrating _Star Wars_ at Disney’s Hollywood Studios as well as the upcoming film _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_with an invite-only meet-up that’ll feature Spaceship Earth magically transforming into the Death Star."
> Does anyone know what will be going on during the day at DHS? By chance, that's our DHS day and I'm trying to figure out if I need to switch around any plans I have.
> I know the Spaceship Earth portion is after hours and a separate ticket for the show at Epcot, but the wording of this has me a bit confused. It sounds to me like there will be something else during the day at DHS. Do you think it'll be something new or are they referencing the updates they've made to Launch Bay?
> Thanks!


I saw this too. No idea what it would be, it does sound like they are going to announce something new though.
If anything special and if you happen to take pictures please post them here


----------



## EveClark

yulilin3 said:


> I saw this too. No idea what it would be, it does sound like they are going to announce something new though.
> If anything special and if you happen to take pictures please post them here



Will do!


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> I'm going to try to crash it.


Like a Boss!!!


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## soniam

rteetz is reporting on the rumors board that Star Tours will be randomized again starting 12/18, with Jakku as one of the random scenes. Finally

http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2016.3472046/page-763#post-56818679


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> rteetz is reporting on the rumors board that Star Tours will be randomized again starting 12/18, with Jakku as one of the random scenes. Finally
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2016.3472046/page-763#post-56818679


Yes finally! ! I wanna go to Kashyyyk again


----------



## pmaurer74

soniam said:


> rteetz is reporting on the rumors board that Star Tours will be randomized again starting 12/18, with Jakku as one of the random scenes. Finally
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2016.3472046/page-763#post-56818679


how many are there?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> how many are there?


Opening
Vader or Droid
First destination
Jakku, Kashyyyk,  Tattooine, Hoth
Transmission
BB8, Leia, Ackbar, Yoda
Final scene
Naboo, Battle over Courscant, Battle over Death Star


----------



## toonaspie

soniam said:


> rteetz is reporting on the rumors board that Star Tours will be randomized again starting 12/18, with Jakku as one of the random scenes. Finally
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2016.3472046/page-763#post-56818679



I wasn't even aware that they stopped doing this.

Thankfully this will be during my trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Got pictures of all the new Rogue One replicas at Launch Bay,  they switched the last gallery to Rogue One.  Will post them tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

Rogue One added to Launch Bay
down with the First Order banner, up with the Death Star













Make it a weapon...no make it a super weapon
















































And new art in the art gallery


----------



## seigyoku

soniam said:


> rteetz is reporting on the rumors board that Star Tours will be randomized again starting 12/18, with Jakku as one of the random scenes. Finally
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2016.3472046/page-763#post-56818679



Wow, can't believe they kept it up that long! Both DLR and TDR went random months ago!

And I'm still not the Rebel Spy. I'm sure I made some of the CMs at TDL a little confused being the crazy gaiijin who limped through the ST cue over and over again at park close...


----------



## yulilin3

disregard


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars Fireworks Added Through Conclusion of 2016  

???


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Star Wars Fireworks Added Through Conclusion of 2016
> 
> ???


That was the disregard above
It showed for about 5 minutes but they took it out
Starting Dec 16th
Once I see it back I'll post again,  I guess


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> That was disregard above
> It showed for about 5 minutes but they took it out
> Starting Dec 16th
> Once I see it back I'll post again,  I guess


Maybe, they are announcing it during the event tonight?


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Maybe, they are announcing it during the event tonight?


That's exactly what I thought.  I just checked again and the times are still gone.  I'm actually on my way to epcot now


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> That's exactly what I thought.  I just checked again and the times are still gone.  I'm actually on my way to epcot now


Well you will find out first hand I guess.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Well you will find out first hand I guess.


they are live streaming it,  so I'm sure we will all find out together.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> they are live streaming it,  so I'm sure we will all find out together.


Yep, I will be watching. Iger is in WDW. He was at Jingle Bell Jingle Bam just a little bit ago. I wonder if they will then be driving him over to Epcot.


----------



## pangyal

I'm so excited for you guys getting in! If anyone deserves it...

Me, I have to settle for finally finding the gingerbread Millenium Falcon kit this year, lol.

I'll be refreshing this thread to see how awesome a time you had !


----------



## pmaurer74

rteetz said:


> Star Wars Fireworks Added Through Conclusion of 2016
> 
> ???


I hope this is true! Would they have a dessert party with JBJB having dessert parties?


----------



## yulilin3

Checked in,  we got badges,  lemonade,  water, popcorn. Aand a t shirt@JayLeeJay  fiance and my daughter got picked to be extras for a dpb  segment. 
Tons of management around


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Checked in,  we got badges,  lemonade,  water, popcorn. @JayLeeJay  fiance and my daughter got picked to be extras for a dpb  segment.
> Tons of management around



No, I'm not jealous


----------



## LKHailey

I'm hearing this about SW:AGS in several places. We're planning to be in HS on the 16th already ... 

Am I being a little obsessive by refreshing the HS page over and over and over ... ??


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Tons of management around


Bob was at JBJB then Drone show, will he show up here next?


----------



## yulilin3

LKHailey said:


> I'm hearing this about SW:AGS in several places. We're planning to be in HS on the 16th already ...
> 
> Am I being a little obsessive by refreshing the HS page over and over and over ... ??


Watch the live stream,  they might announce there


----------



## LKHailey

OK, the hours for the 16th just changed from 9 to 8, and EMH to 10 to 9 to 10:30 with EMH to 12:30!!!


----------



## LKHailey

Where is the live stream?

Derp ... nevermind. Google is my friend.

((I really should be packing ... 2 more days!!))


----------



## soniam

LKHailey said:


> Where is the live stream?



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rm-into-star-wars-death-star-at-1025-p-m-est/


----------



## yulilin3

We are right in front of the stage,  sw music full blast, I'm a happy camper


----------



## ArielSRL

I saw the adding of the SW fireworks for the last two weeks of Dec on FB and was coming here to check the situation (not that it affects me...lol). Hmmmm, guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## HopperFan

Another big upsell - am sure this will go well:

"A new _Star Wars_ Guided Tour is also in the works for the ultimate _Star Wars_ fan visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios. This *seven-hour guided tour will be led by a Star Wars “all-in-the-know” tour guide* that will include: a journey on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue; an opportunity to participate in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple (for guests age 4-12); a guided exploration of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, dinner at a quick-service restaurant featuring _Star Wars_-themed items; the _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party; fireworks viewing and more. "

Here are the offerings they announced so far - 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tions-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-offerings/


----------



## rteetz

Finally a live stream with announcements. However I was not impressed by the death star projections...


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> We are right in front of the stage,  sw music full blast, I'm a happy camper



You there?  If so did they give out any "swag"?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HopperFan said:


> Another big upsell - am sure this will go well:
> 
> "A new _Star Wars_ Guided Tour is also in the works for the ultimate _Star Wars_ fan visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios. This *seven-hour guided tour will be led by a Star Wars “all-in-the-know” tour guide* that will include: a journey on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue; an opportunity to participate in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple (for guests age 4-12); a guided exploration of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, dinner at a quick-service restaurant featuring _Star Wars_-themed items; the _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party; fireworks viewing and more. "
> 
> Here are the offerings they announced so far -
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tions-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-offerings/



The 7 hours caught my attention.  For SWW, sure, that could have been done.  For the normal offerings at DHS?  Hmmmm......


----------



## soniam

HopperFan said:


> ...
> dinner at a quick-service restaurant featuring _Star Wars_-themed items
> ...



This sounds like a not-as-good version of the Star Wars Weekends VIP package. I bet the QS is Backlot Express We want a real Star Wars-themed table service meal!


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> Finally a live stream with announcements. However I was not impressed by the death star projections...



Maybe it was clearer in person?

The video at the very end of the broadcast was quite clear, but I think it was pre-recorded because there were no heads at the stage.



HopperFan said:


> You there?  If so did they give out any "swag"?



Saw swag and snacks on fb posts. I'm jealous!


----------



## lovethattink

soniam said:


> This sounds like a not-as-good version of the Star Wars Weekends VIP package. I bet the QS is Backlot Express We want a real Star Wars-themed table service meal!



Agree. Sci-Fi Dine In would be much better than QS!


----------



## hiroMYhero

The Death Star photos on Instagram are a lot clearer, more vivid than what was livestreamed.


----------



## DisneyDreamingInMI

Will the Star Wars Dessert Paty be offered in early February 2017?  If so, any idea when tickets can be purchased?  

I read this note on the website when I tried to purchase tickets - "_Star Wars: _A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will return on December 31, 2016 for New Year’s Eve and will reopen in 2017. Please check back later for updates. In the meantime, enjoy these other _Star Wars_ experiences."


----------



## HopperFan

soniam said:


> This sounds like a not-as-good version of the Star Wars Weekends VIP package. I bet the QS is Backlot Express We want a real Star Wars-themed table service meal!





lovethattink said:


> Agree. Sci-Fi Dine In would be much better than QS!



Now last SWW, we booked at Rebel Hangar which was Backlot Express the entire right side of the restaurant.  The decor was awesome!!  Staff said much was borrowed from collectors.  We had some good themed food, great character interaction and honestly one of the best things we did all week.  

I know, especially based on that, a SWW restaurant, menu, characters etc would be a huge plus! to the park.  

I love Sci Fi - I don't want to see it changed.  I would rather they have a room at Backlot specific for the Tour, with decorations like Rebel Hangar was.


----------



## HopperFan

lovethattink said:


> Saw swag and snacks on fb posts. I'm jealous!



Saw the desserts ... just didn't know if those chosen walked away with anything special.


----------



## lovethattink

HopperFan said:


> Now last SWW, we booked at Rebel Hangar which was Backlot Express the entire right side of the restaurant.  The decor was awesome!!  Staff said much was borrowed from collectors.  We had some good themed food, great character interaction and honestly one of the best things we did all week.
> 
> I know, especially based on that, a SWW restaurant, menu, characters etc would be a huge plus! to the park.
> 
> I love Sci Fi - I don't want to see it changed.  I would rather they have a room at Backlot specific for the Tour, with decorations like Rebel Hangar was.



I totally forgot about the Rebel Hangar! It would be great if they themed it again in décor and food and characters!


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back home
Mini report: arrived and got credentials, met up with @JayLeeJay and fiance who where talking to one of the Disney media people, her fiance and my daughter, along with others got picked to do a segment for the DPB that should come out in a couple of days.
Were let into the holding area and got popcorn and water/lemonade and a t-shirt. Then they let us in, we got spots pretty close to the stage.
You all saw the actual live feed, and know all he things that were announced.
At the end they had vanilla cupcakes topped with salted caramel icing and a stormtrooper cookie.
The projection was very cool and the firing sequence was awesome, big surprise to have Mads Mikklesen there and watching the trailer on the big screen with Spaceship Earth in the background was pretty neat
Here are my pics

































and now to update page 1


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back home
> Mini report: arrived and got credentials, met up with @JayLeeJay and fiance who where talking to one of the Disney media people, her fiance and my daughter, along with others got picked to do a segment for the DPB that should come out in a couple of days.
> Were let into the holding area and got popcorn and water/lemonade and a t-shirt. Then they let us in, we got spots pretty close to the stage.
> You all saw the actual live feed, and know all he things that were announced.
> At the end they had vanilla cupcakes topped with salted caramel icing and a stormtrooper cookie.
> The projection was very cool and the firing sequence was awesome, big surprise to have Mads Mikklesen there and watching the trailer on the big screen with Spaceship Earth in the background was pretty neat
> Here are my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now to update page 1


I would imagine the projection was better in person? It did not come across that impressive on video.


----------



## Mineu

I just read somewhere that they will bring back the fireworks show on 12/16-did anyone else hear this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mineu said:


> I just read somewhere that they will bring back the fireworks show on 12/16-did anyone else hear this?


Yes. Yulilin is updating the first Post of this thread!


----------



## rteetz

Mineu said:


> I just read somewhere that they will bring back the fireworks show on 12/16-did anyone else hear this?


Yes, it was announced during the event tonight.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I would imagine the projection was better in person? It did not come across that impressive on video.


It was really cool. Driving out I wished I could've stopped because you could see it in the distance and it seemed like it was just floating.



hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Yulilin is updating the first Post of this thread!


updated to include the new troopers to SWaGFFA show, the new dates for SWaGS and the new ultimate tour


----------



## Mineu

This is great news-I was so sorry it wasn't being shown during our trip!!! I wonder how the timing will work with the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam show?


----------



## yulilin3

Mineu said:


> This is great news-I was so sorry it wasn't being shown during our trip!!! I wonder how the timing will work with the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam show?


they don't interfere. You are getting 2 shows at centerstage and then F! First post is updated with times


----------



## yulilin3

The new AWR troopers are amazing in person. 
time for bed to dream of a galaxy far, far away


----------



## seigyoku

I have a terrible temptation to blow money on the tour. 
Mostly to see how they can fill seven hours.
And to quietly snark when some factoid is wrong.
And to make a case that my turtle is between the ages of 4-12 and has his own lightsaber and should be allow to do JTA. He is very obedient!


----------



## pmaurer74

I just changed all my families FP+ from MK to HS for Dec. 17 to watch the show. This was one of the only things they were looking forward too. They have never been to WDW. Still wishing for a dessert party but looks like that will not happen. Will the Death Star projection be just for last night or will it continue for awhile?


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> I just changed all my families FP+ from MK to HS for Dec. 17 to watch the show. This was one of the only things they were looking forward too. They have never been to WDW. Still wishing for a dessert party but looks like that will not happen. Will the Death Star projection be just for last night or will it continue for awhile?


It was announced as just one night only, but I guess you could keep an eye out in case they do it again on the 16th


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyDreamingInMI said:


> Will the Star Wars Dessert Paty be offered in early February 2017?  If so, any idea when tickets can be purchased?
> 
> I read this note on the website when I tried to purchase tickets - "_Star Wars: _A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will return on December 31, 2016 for New Year’s Eve and will reopen in 2017. Please check back later for updates. In the meantime, enjoy these other _Star Wars_ experiences."


Yes there will be SWaGS dessert part for Feb. They have been slow to announce , usually only a month to 3 weeks in advance. Keep on eye on this thread, if you can subscribe, and you'll see a lot of notifications when things open up for booking


----------



## tstidm1

Saw some video from the event. It felt emotionally hollow to me because during all I could think about was that yesterday was Walt Disney's Birthday. If they do something at DHS for Episode VIII, I hope they don't do this on Walt's Birthday. 

I do have a question about the new Star Wars tour though. Does anyone know about how far out they are booking the tour? Is it the normal six months out or just a couple of months for a test?


----------



## yulilin3

So , the SW Ultimate Tour
First off the 7 hours. I see people asking how can they fill it, also, yes most of these are free things so it will be hard to put value to them


A Star Wars “all-in-the-know” tour guide ok, he/she will probably escort you from place to place, I really want someone to test on the "know it all" part  VALUE: obviously can't compare to the full on VIP CM ($400-$600 an hour for a large group) this person will make sure you get where you are going, get into the things that are promised and apparently tell you a lot of SW facts while he/she is on the job. I doubt he/she will be with you for 7 hours straight


Priority boarding for Star Tours – The Adventures Continue: regular fp line probably VALUE: whatever value you put on a fp, it does release a fp from your regular plans, so...


Encounter two Star Wars characters (Chewbacca and Kylo Ren) at Star Wars Launch Bay no wait for either character VALUE: whatever you value time, lines for them can be anywhere from non existent to about 30 minutes depending on time of year/day


An in-depth, insider’s tour around Star Wars Launch Bay: Again here come the facts, not that they are not there for you to read, VALUE: very little, IMHO, the only true real props say they are on loan from Lucas, all the rest are replicas, and like I said, everything there is available to read. Unless there's some secret behind the scenes something...


Screening of “Star Wars: Path of the Jedi”: Super easy show to get into, I do watch it often as it gives you that warm, Star Warsie feels VAALUE: very little IMHO


Enjoy Star Wars-themed menu items during dinner at Backlot Express.: So are they making new items availablle or will it be the same Imperial buurger and sald. VALUE: let's goo with an Imperial Burger, a drink and a BB8 cupcake $13.49+$3.29+$5.99= $22.77 per person plus tax


A spot in the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party, which includes themed sweets and specialty beverages, as well as reserved viewing for the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular fireworks show: And this is where the fun begins. First off, we all know how hard some of these dessert party dates are to book, some sell out in a day, some stay open a long time. By getting this package you are guaranteed a spot even if the party is sold out. VALUE: $69 per person


Younglings ages 4-12 on the guided tour package can also train in the way of The Force in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple: a free sign up but you do need to be there early in the morning to get the spot you want. VALUE: whatever you put on sleep and peace of mind that your kid will get into JT.

So, here's the money breakdown
LUNCH: rounding it out to $25
SWaGS dessert  $69
The difference is $31 that you can put on all the non quantifiable values.

From this tour we can also be sure that SWaGS will play at least on Mondays and Saturdays


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Saw some video from the event. It felt emotionally hollow to me because during all I could think about was that yesterday was Walt Disney's Birthday. If they do something at DHS for Episode VIII, I hope they don't do this on Walt's Birthday.
> 
> I do have a question about the new Star Wars tour though. Does anyone know about how far out they are booking the tour? Is it the normal six months out or just a couple of months for a test?


I was there yesterday and before the DPB went live there was mention of Walt's birthday, but I get what you mean
We won't know how far the tour will be booking until they open it up


----------



## yulilin3

OFF TOPIC: The DPB team did say there was one more meetup this year coming very soon (obviously) I'm wondering if it's a RoL preview


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

What was announced yesterday

*Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away:* AWR (Advanced Weapons Research) Troopers from the film _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_ will debut December 16 in a new scene in the existing _Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away daytime show*.* AWR Troopers are encased in specialized Stormtrooper armor with a dark, ominous gleam.
*Star Wars Launch Bay:* This location was recently updated with new props from _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_. Making-of footage was also added to the attraction’s “Meet the Makers” film.
*Star Tours - The Adventures Continue:* Voyage changes are coming starting in mid-December, switching back to randomized beginnings (instead of starting each journey on the planet of Jakku) and final destinations. And remember, Bob Chapek recently shared that new scenes from “_Star Wars_: Episode VIII” will be added to Star Tours in the coming year.
*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular: *This spectacular show will return nightly beginning December 16 in celebration of the theatrical release of Rogue One: A _Star Wars_ Story, joining Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! through December 31, before continuing into 2017.
*Star Wars Guided Tour:* Beginning in 2017, an all-new _Star Wars_ guided tour will take Guests on a seven-hour immersion in all the park’s current _Star Wars_ experiences. Led by a _Star Wars_ “all-in-the-know” tour guide, Guests will blast off on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue, encounter two _Star Wars_ characters (Chewbacca and Kylo Ren) at _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, get an in-depth, insider’s tour around Launch Bay, screen_ “Star Wars: _Path of the Jedi_”_ and enjoy _Star Wars_-themed menu items at Backlot Express. The finale of this unforgettable day includes themed sweets and specialty beverages at _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party, which also includes reserved viewing for the show. Priced at $129 per person, tours begin January 2 and will be offered on Mondays and Saturdays throughout 2017. Reservations for January tours can be made soon.


----------



## yulilin3

Booking for the Ultimate Star Wars Tour open up Dec. 16th


----------



## cvjpirate

Not seen this posted yet but MDE has price at $129.00.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Not seen this posted yet but MDE has price at $129.00.


full info on post 3, price breakdown a couple of post above, on this page


----------



## yulilin3

Some additional info
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-guided-tour/


Seeing stars during a screening of the movie, _Star Wars: Path of the Jedi_
*Kylo Ren-dered speechless while witnessing 2 live stage shows—Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Awayand March of the First Order—from a reserved viewing area*
Enrolling younglings ages 4 through 12 in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
Launching into hyperspace aboard a Starspeeder 1000 on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
Sinking your jawas into a _Star Wars_-inspired dinner at Backlot Express
Joining forces with new friends at a Chewbacca and Kylo Ren Character Greeting
Orbiting around saga-centric exhibits featuring replica props, models, concept art and artifacts at _Star Wars_ Launch Bay
Chewy-ing on inter-stellar sweets at _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
Experiencing a reserved viewing of the obi-wan and only _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks event
*Restoring freedom to your galaxy and taking a personalized souvenir of your tour home with you to commemorate your adv*entures

Please keep in mind that this is an indoor and outdoor tour, so be sure to check the weather forecast and dress appropriately, including comfortable shoes, as there will be periods of walking and standing.
Guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult.
Tour itinerary, content, duration and availability are subject to change without notice.
Tour dates and times vary so please check the calendar or call (407) 939-8687 for more information or to make a reservation.
Please check in next to The Great Movie Ride inside the park 15 minutes prior to the start of your tour. You will forfeit the entire price of your tour if you no-show or cancel within 2 days of your reservation.
Separate admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios is required.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'll just say it.  Tour sounds super lame.  Maybe if I had kids who wanted to do the training.   As a party of adults there is nothing in that benefit.  Nothing exclusive in the tour.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll just say it.  Tour sounds super lame.  Maybe if I had kids who wanted to do the training.   As a party of adults there is nothing in that benefit.  Nothing exclusive in the tour.


Def. not for people that have already done the dessert party or don't want to do it , but as usual, it is a choice tour and not neccessary to do all these things


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> OFF TOPIC: The DPB team did say there was one more meetup this year coming very soon (obviously) I'm wondering if it's a RoL preview


I was thinking it would be Star Wars fireworks instead. According to a press release today RoL has been given the 2017 date.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I was thinking it would be Star Wars fireworks instead. According to a press release today RoL has been given the 2017 date.


wow, Summer 2017, why the heck have cm previews then?
oops read that wrong, it just says 2017, so there could still be a DPB meetup for that


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> wow, Summer 2017, why the heck have cm previews then?


Not Summer 2017 just 2017. So it could be January 2017 - December 2017. They aren't going to announce until they are absolutely sure of course. Because they are having previews I would imagine its going to be in the earlier part of 2017 rather than the later.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> So , the SW Ultimate Tour
> First off the 7 hours. I see people asking how can they fill it, also, yes most of these are free things so it will be hard to put value to them
> 
> 
> A Star Wars “all-in-the-know” tour guide ok, he/she will probably escort you from place to place, I really want someone to test on the "know it all" part  VALUE: obviously can't compare to the full on VIP CM ($400-$600 an hour for a large group) this person will make sure you get where you are going, get into the things that are promised and apparently tell you a lot of SW facts while he/she is on the job. I doubt he/she will be with you for 7 hours straight
> 
> 
> Priority boarding for Star Tours – The Adventures Continue: regular fp line probably VALUE: whatever value you put on a fp, it does release a fp from your regular plans, so...
> 
> 
> Encounter two Star Wars characters (Chewbacca and Kylo Ren) at Star Wars Launch Bay no wait for either character VALUE: whatever you value time, lines for them can be anywhere from non existent to about 30 minutes depending on time of year/day
> 
> 
> An in-depth, insider’s tour around Star Wars Launch Bay: Again here come the facts, not that they are not there for you to read, VALUE: very little, IMHO, the only true real props say they are on loan from Lucas, all the rest are replicas, and like I said, everything there is available to read. Unless there's some secret behind the scenes something...
> 
> 
> Screening of “Star Wars: Path of the Jedi”: Super easy show to get into, I do watch it often as it gives you that warm, Star Warsie feels VAALUE: very little IMHO
> 
> 
> Enjoy Star Wars-themed menu items during dinner at Backlot Express.: So are they making new items availablle or will it be the same Imperial buurger and sald. VALUE: let's goo with an Imperial Burger, a drink and a BB8 cupcake $13.49+$3.29+$5.99= $22.77 per person plus tax
> 
> 
> A spot in the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party, which includes themed sweets and specialty beverages, as well as reserved viewing for the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular fireworks show: And this is where the fun begins. First off, we all know how hard some of these dessert party dates are to book, some sell out in a day, some stay open a long time. By getting this package you are guaranteed a spot even if the party is sold out. VALUE: $69 per person
> 
> 
> Younglings ages 4-12 on the guided tour package can also train in the way of The Force in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple: a free sign up but you do need to be there early in the morning to get the spot you want. VALUE: whatever you put on sleep and peace of mind that your kid will get into JT.
> 
> So, here's the money breakdown
> LUNCH: rounding it out to $25
> SWaGS dessert  $69
> The difference is $31 that you can put on all the non quantifiable values.
> 
> From this tour we can also be sure that SWaGS will play at least on Mondays and Saturdays


I can totally see this being a value for someone who hasn't already done all/most of this stuff. I was having a hard time imagining how they could stretch this to 7hrs, but I guess they can!


----------



## yulilin3

Rogue One merchandise including new nametags and AP exclusive ones and MB2
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/12/gorogue-with-new-rogue-one-products-coming-to-disney-parks-in-december-2016/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can totally see this being a value for someone who hasn't already done all/most of this stuff. I was having a hard time imagining how they could stretch this to 7hrs, but I guess they can!



My bet is that it's "technically" 7 hours, but functionally much shorter. One could show up in the morning, do a few attractions at rope drop, then do "tour related things" for a few hours until the Dessert Party. If I had to guess, the tour of launch bay, the associated meet and greets, and star tours is the only time you'd get interaction with tour guide.


----------



## yulilin3

Roxyfire said:


> My bet is that it's "technically" 7 hours, but functionally much shorter. One could show up in the morning, do a few attractions at rope drop, then do "tour related things" for a few hours until the Dessert Party. If I had to guess, the tour of launch bay, the associated meet and greets, and star tours is the only time you'd get interaction with tour guide.


and for lunch


----------



## tstidm1

Upon a second look, the tour doesn't look like a good value. Personally, I would do a two day park hopper with the focus on doing the Desert party over one day and this tour. I am also contemplating doing the Backstage Magic tour because it's a neat theme park fan experience.


----------



## DisneyDreamingInMI

yulilin3 said:


> Yes there will be SWaGS dessert part for Feb. They have been slow to announce , usually only a month to 3 weeks in advance. Keep on eye on this thread, if you can subscribe, and you'll see a lot of notifications when things open up for booking



Thanks for the info...I appreciate your help!  I'll keep an eye on this thread for updates!


----------



## rteetz

Same person that said Darth Vader would return in February now says things have changed and he is hearing Vader will not return at all...


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> Same person that said Darth Vader would return in February now says things have changed and he is hearing Vader will not return at all...


Dislike!


----------



## Scalemaster34

pmaurer74 said:


> I just changed all my families FP+ from MK to HS for Dec. 17 to watch the show. This was one of the only things they were looking forward too. They have never been to WDW. Still wishing for a dessert party but looks like that will not happen. Will the Death Star projection be just for last night or will it continue for awhile?




Did the same thing...  17th was originally a DHS plan for us, but then now Star Wars Fireworks, we changed and rebooked at MK.  Now we have changed again back to the evening at DHS.  

Didn't think we would get FP+, but wasn't an issue at all... plenty of availability.


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be there on the 17th as well. Watching both projection shows


----------



## LSUfan4444

yulilin3 said:


> and for lunch



yeah, lunch adds to the perceived value, but much like I think the new monorail stroll its more perceived than actual.

Having kids who may want to do Jedi Training makes it more enticing but a 7 hour commitment and reduced dining options is a deal breaker. I'd rather just pay $30 for a reserved spot in JTA then pay for the Dessert party and be free the rest of my day to tour the parks and eat how and where I prefer.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUfan4444 said:


> yeah, lunch adds to the perceived value, but much like I think the new monorail stroll its more perceived than actual.
> 
> Having kids who may want to do Jedi Training makes it more enticing but a 7 hour commitment and reduced dining options is a deal breaker. I'd rather just pay $30 for a reserved spot in JTA then pay for the Dessert party and be free the rest of my day to tour the parks and eat how and where I prefer.


I was saying that at lunch you would have interaction with the tour guide


----------



## CoachT

Im sure this has been beat over the head but, since they have added back the star wars fireworks show, where are some areas we should stand to get a decent view of the show? Also what time should we get there if it starts at 1030.  We will be there the 16th first time to Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

CoachT said:


> Im sure this has been beat over the head but, since they have added back the star wars fireworks show, where are some areas we should stand to get a decent view of the show? Also what time should we get there if it starts at 1030.  We will be there the 16th first time to Disney.


post 11 from page 1 has this information
Since it's the first day back I would say at least an hour before if you want the prime spots, the good thing is that the area reserved for the dessert party will be available until Dec. 30th so it should be easier to get a spot.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

LSUfan4444 said:


> yeah, lunch adds to the perceived value, but much like I think the new monorail stroll its more perceived than actual.
> 
> Having kids who may want to do Jedi Training makes it more enticing but a 7 hour commitment and reduced dining options is a deal breaker. I'd rather just pay $30 for a reserved spot in JTA then pay for the Dessert party and be free the rest of my day to tour the parks and eat how and where I prefer.


I think the monorail event has MUCH more value than this. If you add up the cost if you were to purchase the food separately it far exceeds the coast of the event, and you get private wishes viewing in a small group (25) which can't be bought except as part of a massively expensive event like a wedding.  Not the case here, plus it burns seven hours of time. i can do everything included on my own, and with more free time.


----------



## Elliemay2

Okay.  So we are 2 days from leaving and changes are still happening.  We were sad that SWAGS left us, but we went forward with the JB Dessert party in its place.  Now that SWAGS is returning on our last park day, a day that was going to end at 645 at Chef Mickey's will now be extended for us to hop over to watch SWAGS after dinner ending our trip with a Star Wars bang.   Also with the announcement that ROL will not happen on our trip, we are keeping a 1900PF reservation for our Animal Kingdom evening since we will probably be done with the park early.


----------



## Dugette

Just signed up for Jedi Training before our PPO H&V. Instead of FP for party of 5, as I had read, they gave us individual FP for each person in our party (of 6). Good for any DHS ride, no exclusions, until the end of the month.


----------



## Dugette

Dugette said:


> Just signed up for Jedi Training before our PPO H&V. Instead of FP for party of 5, as I had read, they gave us individual FP for each person in our party (of 6). Good for any DHS ride, no exclusions, until the end of the month.


ETA: I think it was a fluke. Met up with another DIS-er who signed up at park open today and got the 5-person FP that excludes Toy Story Mania. Maybe they were out of those when I got there so early? Guess we were lucky!


----------



## yulilin3

Has anyone called for the SW tour? I was just looking around the page and while it did say that the tours would start next year, when you go to the page the calendar and time is set at 1pm for December. Just thought that was interesting
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-guided-tour/


----------



## Tmarmac

Interesting!  Maybe that is the time the tour will meet at 1 pm.  The tour starts Jan 2nd per the call line and the blog, but they aren't booking yet.  We have never been to WDW and are considering it for Jan 2nd.


----------



## Lee Matthews

As a die hard Star Wars fan, I don't see the value in the tour. I don't think I could be told anything I don't know already. It also limits you food wise. 

Maybe once Star Wars land and was given a tour from a native of the planet, then I would maybe consider it but by then, launch day will have probably closed


----------



## yulilin3

Lee Matthews said:


> As a die hard Star Wars fan, I don't see the value in the tour. I don't think I could be told anything I don't know already. It also limits you food wise.
> 
> Maybe once Star Wars land and was given a tour from a native of the planet, then I would maybe consider it but by then, launch day will have probably closed


I see the value in it only if you were already planning on doing the dessert party. The $31 difference would be the time you save while waiting in line, if you have a kid interested in JT then that would be a big help as well


----------



## Tmarmac

yulilin3 said:


> I see the value in it only if you were already planning on doing the dessert party. The $31 difference would be the time you save while waiting in line, if you have a kid interested in JT then that would be a big help as well


We have two kids and I would like to do the dessert party so it may be worth it for us, especially as Jan 2 is still going to have a lot of the Christmas crowds.  But I agree that there isn't a lot on the tour that you can't do on your own already.


----------



## LSUfan4444

What's the current schedule for the March of the First Order?


----------



## yulilin3

LSUfan4444 said:


> What's the current schedule for the March of the First Order?


10:00AM, 11:00AM, 12:00PM, 2:00PM, 3:00PM, 4:00PM


----------



## wsssup

yulilin3 said:


> Has anyone called for the SW tour? I was just looking around the page and while it did say that the tours would start next year, when you go to the page the calendar and time is set at 1pm for December. Just thought that was interesting
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-guided-tour/



We asked about the tour when we booked our after hours tickets. Nothing on system yet stating when booking or tour dates start.


----------



## CJK

I'm surprised the fireworks schedule isn't out for January yet!! Makes it so hard to plan.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I'm surprised the fireworks schedule isn't out for January yet!! Makes it so hard to plan.


Entertainment schedule for the first week of January comes out on Sunday so I'm hoping they have it then


----------



## toonaspie

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ks-spectaculars-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Disney is seriously killing me with its last minute changes!  I may have to change my fastpasses now depending on how long the SWaGs show is.  Anyone?


----------



## yulilin3

toonaspie said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ks-spectaculars-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> Disney is seriously killing me with its last minute changes!  I may have to change my fastpasses now depending on how long the SWaGs show is.  Anyone?


they added SWaGS on Monday, and was posted on this thread that same day
The show is 12 minutes long


----------



## JayLeeJay

I know this is about 5 days late, but Lewis and I had such a great time with @yulilin3 and her daughter on Monday night at the Disney Parks Blog meet-up! I watched some videos of the event and I don't think they showed just how cool it was with the intro video and everything. The cupcakes (especially the icing) were also delicious! I hope Stephanie did well on her test on Tuesday!

Also, @yulilin3, we had to cancel our dessert party so I can't follow through with that gingerbread drink promise. We will still be around WDW on Saturday, though - say hi if you see us.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> I know this is about 5 days late, but Lewis and I had such a great time with @yulilin3 and her daughter on Monday night at the Disney Parks Blog meet-up! I watched some videos of the event and I don't think they showed just how cool it was with the intro video and everything. The cupcakes (especially the icing) were also delicious! I hope Stephanie did well on her test on Tuesday!
> 
> Also, @yulilin3, we had to cancel our dessert party so I can't follow through with that gingerbread drink promise. We will still be around WDW on Saturday, though - say hi if you see us.


It was a night long remembered 
She thinks she did well the teacher hasn't posted grades and is driving her crazy. 
Hope you have a great day. The temps today seem to be amazing for playing at the parks


----------



## Jennmarie13

yulilin3 said:


> Entertainment schedule for the first week of January comes out on Sunday so I'm hoping they have it then



Where will this be posted? Besides here of course


----------



## yulilin3

Jennmarie13 said:


> Where will this be posted? Besides here of course


On the wdw site. Go to dhs then entertainment and click on the swags tab and check your dates


----------



## pixarmom

Disney website is showing a Star Wars dessert party on Dec. 31 at 10:45pm, but it's already showing no availability for two.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/

Does that mean it sold out already, or maybe it's just not loaded yet?


----------



## yulilin3

pixarmom said:


> Disney website is showing a Star Wars dessert party on Dec. 31 at 10:45pm, but it's already showing no availability for two.  Also
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/
> 
> Does that mean it sold out already, or maybe it's just not loaded yet?


The party on the 31st was posted ago,  it's sold out


----------



## schrammalot

So, from what I'm getting is that there's nothing included in the tour that you couldn't go do yourself?


----------



## yulilin3

schrammalot said:


> So, from what I'm getting is that there's nothing included in the tour that you couldn't go do yourself?


Exactly,  it's basically just saving time on the meet and greets, saving a fp and saving time in the morning if you are interested in jt.


----------



## schrammalot

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly,  it's basically just saving time on the meet and greets, saving a fp and saving time in the morning if you are interested in jt.


Yeah, not going to do it. We don't have kids, so JTA is out of the question.


----------



## yulilin3

schrammalot said:


> Yeah, not going to do it. We don't have kids, so JTA is out of the question.


Like I've said,  I only see the value if you were already planning on doing the dessert party,  then the difference is $31 which you could put into the saving time,  by doing the package without jt I think you could save about 20 minutes to an hour depending on the lines for both characters,  you are also gaining a fp so there the time you would save on that.


----------



## yulilin3

Well, entertainment schedule came out for the first week of January and none of the character meet and greets (including non sw characters) , none of the SW shows are included, so the wait continues. 
I will keep checking every day.Just so you know this is not the first time that they have been particularly late to release, so don't panic, we will have SWaGS in January


----------



## Jennmarie13

yulilin3 said:


> Well, entertainment schedule came out for the first week of January and none of the character meet and greets (including non sw characters) , none of the SW shows are included, so the wait continues.
> I will keep checking every day.Just so you know this is not the first time that they have been particularly late to release, so don't panic, we will have SWaGS in January


Thanks for the update, albeit not the one any of us were hoping for.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-story-meet-up-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
@JayLeeJay


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-story-meet-up-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
> @JayLeeJay



I don't know what time that was posted on the Blog, but seems to have filled to capacity pretty quickly!


----------



## yulilin3

It took about 5 minutes :O


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-story-meet-up-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
> @JayLeeJay



Saw it and signed up soon after it was available (yay for early lunch breaks!). Fingers crossed but I actually felt more confident about the last one. The timing might be a bit challenging coming from Tampa but if we get in we will make it work since we can't see the movie this weekend.

Did you sign up or do you already have plans for it that night? Or both?


----------



## yulilin3

Stephanie has her Christmas concert that night so we had bought tickets for after, watching the movie at 10:20
Good luck


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Stephanie has her Christmas concert that night so we had bought tickets for after, watching the movie at 10:20
> Good luck



She has such a busy schedule! I didn't win but Lewis did so we will be going. Hadn't planned on seeing it Thursday because its a ~school night~ but looks like it was meant to be!

Guess we'll have to keep waiting for a ROL meet-up. I really didn't think they would do a meet up for this movie but I'm glad they are. I'm going to wear my shirt from the Death Star event!


----------



## CJK

Looks like the Star Wars fireworks schedule is released for January! I'm seeing 6:30pm in early January.....

ETA: I'm seeing the show listed at 6:30pm from Jan. 1st to Jan. 7th. Nothing beyond that date yet.


----------



## bookbabe626

How long is the SWGS fireworks show?  Under 30 minutes?


----------



## Cluelyss

bookbabe626 said:


> How long is the SWGS fireworks show?  Under 30 minutes?


Yes. 12 IIRC


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> She has such a busy schedule! I didn't win but Lewis did so we will be going. Hadn't planned on seeing it Thursday because its a ~school night~ but looks like it was meant to be!
> 
> Guess we'll have to keep waiting for a ROL meet-up. I really didn't think they would do a meet up for this movie but I'm glad they are. I'm going to wear my shirt from the Death Star event!


That's awesome,  have fun.  I wonder if they'll do a cool giveaway


----------



## DatFan

CJK said:


> Looks like the Star Wars fireworks schedule is released for January! I'm seeing 6:30pm in early January.....
> 
> ETA: I'm seeing the show listed at 6:30pm from Jan. 1st to Jan. 7th. Nothing beyond that date yet.



Finally! We've been crossing our fingers for our Jan 2nd trip.


----------



## texasgingerbread

So for the Dessert Party & reserved seat for Fireworks...approximately when are these dates posted?  I'm going in June but it's obviously not on there yet.  so no 180 days?  TIA.


----------



## Myke

Still hanging out for dates past Jan and the Dessert Party or Tour going live, but would a 6:30pm start for the fireworks mean the dessert party would likely start at 5:30pm with check-in at 5:00pm? Seems a bit early, but I guess the park closes after Fantasmic...


----------



## yulilin3

texasgingerbread said:


> So for the Dessert Party & reserved seat for Fireworks...approximately when are these dates posted?  I'm going in June but it's obviously not on there yet.  so no 180 days?  TIA.


Only about a month or less has been the trend.



Myke said:


> Still hanging out for dates past Jan and the Dessert Party or Tour going live, but would a 6:30pm start for the fireworks mean the dessert party would likely start at 5:30pm with check-in at 5:00pm? Seems a bit early, but I guess the park closes after Fantasmic...


The SW party is 1 hour and 15 minutes with them usually opening 15 minutes before that, so a total of an hour and a half
The extra 15 minutes is time that the CM have in case yhings don't get set up as smoothly as usual
So for SWaGS show at 6:30pm the dessert party will officially open at 5:15pm and unofficially at 5pm.


----------



## Jennmarie13

Question: we are scheduled to be in DHS on January 6th, but will probably have to return for an evening on Sunday the 8th since we want to do both Star Wars Fireworks and Fantasmic. We are booked for the Fantasmic dining package on the 6th. Anyone know if we can use that benefit for Fantasmic seating on the 8th instead of the 6th if we decide to do Star Wars Friday? Is it transferable? If not, is there any way we'd make it to Fantasmic after the SW fireworks or will our VIP seats be released by then? 

And I know none of you actually know, but how long do you think we'll have to wait for the Star Wars schedule for Sunday the 8th? If the show stays at 6:30, would you plan to eat after? Assuming there is table availability (which there isn't right now), can you make reservations for 6:45 on a night the park closes at 7?


----------



## CMNJ

Jennmarie13 said:


> Question: we are scheduled to be in DHS on January 6th, but will probably have to return for an evening on Sunday the 8th since we want to do both Star Wars Fireworks and Fantasmic. We are booked for the Fantasmic dining package on the 6th. Anyone know if we can use that benefit for Fantasmic seating on the 8th instead of the 6th if we decide to do Star Wars Friday? Is it transferable? If not, is there any way we'd make it to Fantasmic after the SW fireworks or will our VIP seats be released by then?
> 
> And I know none of you actually know, but how long do you think we'll have to wait for the Star Wars schedule for Sunday the 8th? If the show stays at 6:30, would you plan to eat after? Assuming there is table availability (which there isn't right now), can you make reservations for 6:45 on a night the park closes at 7?


Just in case you didn't know it is possible the Star Wars show may not run every night in Jan. Back in October it was not running every night and if I recall correctly Sun was one of the off nights. Since Jan is a slower month I wouldn't be surprised if they go back to only having it 4 nights a week like they did in the fall vs a nightly run.
I don't believe you can use the fantasmic seating on a different night either.


----------



## Marc A.

CMNJ said:


> Just in case you didn't know it is possible the Star Wars show may not run every night in Jan. Back in October it was not running every night and if I recall correctly Sun was one of the off nights. Since Jan is a slower month I wouldn't be surprised if they go back to only having it 4 nights a week like they did in the fall vs a nightly run.
> I don't believe you can use the fantasmic seating on a different night either.


what nights were they running the show (4 nights) when it was slower???


----------



## CMNJ

IIRC it was Mon, Wed, Fri, and Sat-I'm sure @yulilin3 will know if I am wrong


----------



## DatFan

CMNJ said:


> IIRC it was Mon, Wed, Fri, and Sat-I'm sure @yulilin3 will know if I am wrong


What is IIRC?


----------



## beesly

DatFan said:


> What is IIRC?



If I remember/recall correctly.

Edited to add: Here's a list of common abbreviations.


----------



## Missyrose

CMNJ said:


> IIRC it was Mon, Wed, Fri, and Sat-I'm sure @yulilin3 will know if I am wrong


These days are correct.


----------



## yulilin3

Out of the house running errands but remember that the first page has all updated info on everything and the days they updated calendars


----------



## DatFan

beesly said:


> If I remember/recall correctly.
> 
> Edited to add: Here's a list of common abbreviations.


Thank you


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> That's awesome,  have fun.  I wonder if they'll do a cool giveaway



It would be awesome if they did! We are in line for the meetup. Not too many people here yet, but everyone is in good spirits! So ready for this.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> It would be awesome if they did! We are on line for the meetup. Not too many people here yet, but everyone is in good spirits! So ready for this.


so excited for you guys!!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Just checked in for the meet up. Met some great people in line. Not too many people dressed up (except for Lewis!) They are giving out the same shirt as with the Death Star meetup. We get to pick our seat which is really nice. They have a really great set up for it, too.  Everything has been very easy. They gave us coupons for soda and popcorn but we stopped in Wolfgang Puck since somewhere in all the excitement I forgot to eat lunch.


----------



## DatFan

Just noticed the SW Spectacular dessert party just popped up on the Jan calendar and parts of Feb calendar. When I try to book for Thur Jan 5th for our party of 4 it says 'no tables available'. I've been checking several times a day and find it hard to believe this event is sold out already?? Anyone have any insight? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Just checked in for the meet up. Met some great people in line. Not too many people dressed up (except for Lewis!) They are giving out the same shirt as with the Death Star meetup. We get to pick our seat which is really nice. They have a really great set up for it, too.  Everything has been very easy. They gave us coupons for soda and popcorn but we stopped in Wolfgang Puck since somewhere in all the excitement I forgot to eat lunch.


did you see the 501st outside?


----------



## yulilin3

DatFan said:


> Just noticed the SW Spectacular dessert party just popped up on the Jan calendar and parts of Feb calendar. When I try to book for Thur Jan 5th for our party of 4 it says 'no tables available'. I've been checking several times a day and find it hard to believe this event is sold out already?? Anyone have any insight? Thanks in advance!


not open for booking yet


----------



## yulilin3

From the HUB
There seems to be some discrepancy, it shows the dessert party at 6:30pm but that's the time for the show
At the moment it's showing as playing everyday in January at 6:30pm
February the show looks like it will be at 6:30pm for the following days
1st through 8th
10th through the 19th
21st and 22nd
24th and 25th
The schedule seems to be out until Feb 25th, so by the looks of it, it seems that there will not be a show Feb 9th, 20th and 23rd, very odd.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> did you see the 501st outside?



Lewis got a bunch of photos with some awesome characters outside. His favorite so far has been R2D2 and the group of Jedi. Tried to post pictures but too big from my phone. We keep running out of Wolfgang pucks every time we see a new character show up. Good thing we have a friend with us to watch our stuff. There is a consistent crowd but not too bad. There was one person dressed up who was not affiliated with Disney taking pictures but everyone else has been great.


----------



## Myke

yulilin3 said:


> not open for booking yet



How can you tell whether / when it's open for booking? Keen not to miss out either!


----------



## yulilin3

Myke said:


> How can you tell whether / when it's open for booking? Keen not to miss out either!


cause it just came out today (even on very busy seasons it never sells out for an entire month that fast)  and the times are probably not correct. Either the time for the show is 6:30pm or the dessert party is at 6:30pm and the show will be at 7:45pm which means DHS hours will need to change


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> From the HUB
> There seems to be some discrepancy, it shows the dessert party at 6:30pm but that's the time for the show
> At the moment it's showing as playing everyday in January at 6:30pm
> February the show looks like it will be at 6:30pm for the following days
> 1st through 8th
> 10th through the 19th
> 21st and 22nd
> 24th and 25th
> The schedule seems to be out until Feb 25th, so by the looks of it, it seems that there will not be a show Feb 9th, 20th and 23rd, very odd.



*banghead* Time to revise our plans. Had left open Monday 2/20 (President's Day - figured it would be a busy day so we'd do a party to avoid the crowds), with a 5pm Via Napoli dinner, to go. We have MM F! for the 21st bc in general we don't do well with food at HS, so I figured we'd suck it up and good enough... So now, we wait it out until we can actually book the party for the 21st, then drop the MM F! and I guess deal with the crowds/chance a late day F! FP on President's Day. Sigh... or leave the 21st as is, and book it for the 25th, our last night.


----------



## RhettsMom

DatFan said:


> Just noticed the SW Spectacular dessert party just popped up on the Jan calendar and parts of Feb calendar. When I try to book for Thur Jan 5th for our party of 4 it says 'no tables available'. I've been checking several times a day and find it hard to believe this event is sold out already?? Anyone have any insight? Thanks in advance!



I noticed the Jan/Feb dates at 3:45 Central time and couldn't book online, so I called just to see if they could access the system.  The CM told em they were all sold out. I made sure to let her know I had been checking every 15 minutes for days and there was no way they sold out the entire month of Jan and Feb already.  I will keep checking!  As we all know, CM's aren't always in the know!


----------



## yulilin3

RhettsMom said:


> I noticed the Jan/Feb dates at 3:45 Central time and couldn't book online, so I called just to see if they could access the system.  The CM told em they were all sold out. I made sure to let her know I had been checking every 15 minutes for days and there was no way they sold out the entire month of Jan and Feb already.  I will keep checking!  As we all know, CM's aren't always in the know!


It's not sold out,  it happens each and every time.


----------



## Marc A.

yulilin3 said:


> It's not sold out,  it happens each and every time.


So what are you saying????


----------



## Myke

yulilin3 said:


> cause it just came out today (even on very busy seasons it never sells out for an entire month that fast)  and the times are probably not correct. Either the time for the show is 6:30pm or the dessert party is at 6:30pm and the show will be at 7:45pm which means DHS hours will need to change



The times have now changed to 6.15pm but is still showing as 'No tables available'. 

Yulilin3, in your experience how long does it take for them to go from listed to bookable?


----------



## Cluelyss

Marc A. said:


> So what are you saying????


That they simply aren't open for booking yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

Myke said:


> The times have now changed to 6.15pm but is still showing as 'No tables available'.
> 
> Yulilin3, in your experience how long does it take for them to go from listed to bookable?


Sometimes it's hours, sometimes days. Keep your eyes on this thread, someone will post here as soon as they are bookable.


----------



## yulilin3

Rogue One is an amazing,  beautiful,  gut wrenching,  brilliant movie. You know what ia going to happen in the end but you still are on the edge of your seat,  I don't think I took a full breath during the last 45 minutes of it.


----------



## cmarsh31

Up at 7, starting my obsessive checking to see if the dessert party is bookable! Good thing I only work from 9:45-10:30 today so I can check all day long! AHHH!


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is interested in booking the Star Wars Guided Tour give this number a call: 407 939-7529 

Here's the info from the HUB which just popped up today

Experience the epic _Star Wars_ saga and all the _Star Wars_ adventures Disney’s Hollywood Studios has to offer with the all-new _Star Wars_ Guided Tour.  This seven-hour guided tour allows Guests to experience all the _Star Wars_ offerings with a “all-in-the-know” tour guide to transport you to that galaxy far, far away.

Guests are met in front of The Great Movie Ride inside the park to start their adventure and escorted through the below _Star Wars_ experiences.


Star Wars: Path of the Jedi film
Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away stage show and March of the First Order from a reserved viewing area
Guests ages 4-12 participate in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
Expedited entry on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
Quick and casual Star Wars-themed eats at Backlot Express
Explore Star Wars Launch Bay through an up-close look and guided tour of replica props, models, concept art and artifacts and meet two Star Wars characters – Chewbacca and Kylo Ren
Includes Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party with out-of-this-world themed desserts and specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages.
Reserved viewing for the nighttime spectacular Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular
Take home a piece of the saga with a personalized name badge

Information that is imperative to be collected upon booking and noted in the reservation:


All guests names – Important for Name Badge
Guest’s allegiance – First Order (Dark Side) or Resistance (Light Side) – Important for Name Badge
Children and Junior ages – Important for Jedi Training
Guest Allergies – There is dinner and a dessert party included with the tour.  Allergies and dietary requests can be better accommodated if known in advance

The calendar reflects that the tour will be Monday and Saturday and the tour starts at 1pm and the calendar is out until Feb 25th
You must pay in full at time of booking and it has a 2 day cancellaation policy
If any manages to book please remember to post it here


----------



## yulilin3

A friend of mine just booked the tour so it is def. open for booking and for those doing the math you can add $8 for the price of the nametag


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine just booked the tour so it is def. open for booking and for those doing the math you can add $8 for the price of the nametag



Woohoo - hoping that means the dessert party will be soon. Would be amazing if I could book it before I do FPs on Tuesday!


----------



## AlisaMom

We just booked Star Wars Guided Tour for January,7 ($129 total with tax, no AP discounts)


----------



## prescea

I just booked the dessert party for January 17th! Go check if you were waiting!


----------



## jessicag13

for anyone who didn't get it already, Amazon is having a sale on the Sphero with Force Band for $139.99.
https://smile.amazon.com/Sphero-Star-Controlled-Robot-Force/dp/B01KX211LQ
once again, really tempted, but already spent my christmas fund...


----------



## yulilin3

Ok so it looks like DHS hours will be extended since they have started booking the dessert party at 6:15pm
Again it looks like dates are open through Feb 25th with no dessert party on the /20 and 2/23 (again, weird)
With this we can estimate that the actual show will be at 7:30pm
I will update page 1


----------



## cmarsh31

Got mine for 2/25!


----------



## yulilin3

cmarsh31 said:


> Got mine for 2/25!


Did the price stay the same? I believe the NYE SW dessert party is $10 more. Is it still $69?


----------



## LSUfan4444

yulilin3 said:


> Rogue One is an amazing,  beautiful,  gut wrenching,  brilliant movie. You know what ia going to happen in the end but you still are on the edge of your seat,  I don't think I took a full breath during the last 45 minutes of it.


I'll wait a little longer before discussing the details here but will agree that is by far my favorite since RotJ.


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> Did the price stay the same? I believe the NYE SW dessert party is $10 more. Is it still $69?



It didn't give me a price per person when I booked (and now all I'm getting is Stitch) - glad I've got the email confirmation already! - but it was $249 total for 3 adults & 1 kid (assuming my 11-year-old was charged as an adult even though he won't get the adult beverages).


----------



## rdominy

just booked the dessert pet for 1/1 for two adults and two kids!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Anxiously awaiting when I can book in May.


----------



## yulilin3

@The Sunrise Student  is at DHS right now and they didn't receive the new, Rogue One 2.0 MB or the new nametags  they had to order using the app


----------



## Marc A.

Just booked for 1/5, 4 adults (yikes!!)  DD 12 and DS 10 (hardly adults)


----------



## DatFan

Also just booked Dessert Party Thur Jan 5th for 2 adults and 2 kids. This thread is awesome!


----------



## Marc A.

Come to think of it....any AP or DVC discounts for the dessert party???


----------



## yulilin3

Marc A. said:


> Come to think of it....any AP or DVC discounts for the dessert party???


unfortunately no


----------



## amthomann

Anyone know what January Fantasmic times will look like with the apparent schedule change?


----------



## yulilin3

amthomann said:


> Anyone know what January Fantasmic times will look like with the apparent schedule change?


they will more than likely stay at 7pm because they have already sold dinning packages for that and they very rarely change on such short notice, I'm expecting park closing hours to change to probably 7:30pm or 8pm


----------



## yulilin3

I reported on this calendar change about 1 month ago, but here's another heads up. If you are coming for SW Celebration in April, DHS might be putting on a special after hours event 4/14. Only day that DHS closes at 7pm (all other days they close at 8pm) and there is no Fantasmic that night


----------



## Mutant

Whooo-hooo! Just booked the dessert party for 1/22! You guys rock at letting us lurkers know when things open up! 

Interesting though, the park schedule still doesn't show the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular happening that day.


----------



## Mutant

cmarsh31 said:


> it was $249 total for 3 adults & 1 kid (assuming my 11-year-old was charged as an adult even though he won't get the adult beverages).



I just booked for 4 adults & it was $279, so it looks like you did get a discount for the 11 year old.


----------



## yulilin3

Mutant said:


> Whooo-hooo! Just booked the dessert party for 1/22! You guys rock at letting us lurkers know when things open up!
> 
> Interesting though, the park schedule still doesn't show the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular happening that day.


I know, it's a mess. But I'm hoping they fix it today. Once people book the dessert party that time is pretty much set


----------



## Iowamomof4

Quoted the wrong post by mistake!

How does it (Rogue One) compare to The Force Awakens as far as the kid factor? I mean, I'm trying to decide if we can all go together or if I should preview it first. How bloody is it? I'm sure it's violent, I keep hearing "it's a war movie" and all, so I get that. I had no problems with my kids seeing TFA, so I guess I'm just wondering how this compares for anyone who has seen it yet. Thanks!

EDIT: Another question I have is are there any jump-scares? Like the one in TFA when the animal on Han's ship suddenly appears through the door. You don't have to say where they appear, just whether there are any. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Quoted the wrong post by mistake!
> 
> How does it (Rogue One) compare to The Force Awakens as far as the kid factor? I mean, I'm trying to decide if we can all go together or if I should preview it first. How bloody is it? I'm sure it's violent, I keep hearing "it's a war movie" and all, so I get that. I had no problems with my kids seeing TFA, so I guess I'm just wondering how this compares for anyone who has seen it yet. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Another question I have is are there any jump-scares? Like the one in TFA when the animal on Han's ship suddenly appears through the door. You don't have to say where they appear, just whether there are any. Thanks!


Jump scares: I don't recall any but there are A LOT of loud explosions through out
I would say if you have kids that get easily attached to characters during a film, this one will be very, very tough. I usually don't get emotional during movies and I knew what was going to happen but I still got chocked up, a lot
If you are not sure, I would watch it without the kids first, you know your kids best. I have taken my 7 and 9 year old nephews to watch Force Awakens, I am not taking them to watch this one, but it's a personal choice.
And as for bloody, it's not bloody (as in blood pouring out of you)


----------



## goingthedistance

January 4 timing must not be correct at this point.  Park closes at 7 with Fantasmic at 7.  MDE has Star Wars fireworks at 6:30 and says the dessert party is at 6:15.  Something does not look right.


----------



## tstidm1

Have a question for you. Do you need to have a Park Ticket at the time you book the Dessert Party? I'm still debating whether to get a one or two day ticket, but still want to figure out if I can book the party first and then get the Theme Park ticket when I get there.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Have a question for you. Do you need to have a Park Ticket at the time you book the Dessert Party? I'm still debating whether to get a one or two day ticket, but still want to figure out if I can book the party first and then get the Theme Park ticket when I get there.


that's a good question, I would think  you don't need a ticket when you book, you need one on the day of your party


----------



## yulilin3

goingthedistance said:


> January 4 timing must not be correct at this point.  Park closes at 7 with Fantasmic at 7.  MDE has Star Wars fireworks at 6:30 and says the dessert party is at 6:15.  Something does not look right.


that's what I've been saying in the last 2 pages, park hours should update soon, with the dessert party at 6:15pm the show will be at 7:30pm


----------



## JayLeeJay

We had a great time at the meet up for the movie. Check in was easy, picking seats was easy, people were happy and friendly, characters were AMAZING (and the couple next to us at Wolfgang Pucks gave us their desserts from their dining plan since they weren't going to use them). It was awesome seeing @yulilin3 daughter Stephanie and Lewis on the big screen during the Disney Parks Blog recap video from the the Death Star event! My pictures are still too big to post but you can check out Lewis on the parks blog twitter https://twitter.com/DisneyParks/status/809584601308037120 
He is the one with Yoda on his back. I don't think I have ever seen him so excited. 

The movie was amazing! Even when I knew what was going to happen it still kept me fully invested. I loved the characters and K-2 was so great! I also loved the little connections to the original movies. It has been a long time since I've seen a movie in a theater with a group of true fans and I loved hearing every one react.

Not sure if it was mentioned or not, but Disney should be handing out Rogue One buttons at Launch Bay today, too.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> We had a great time at the meet up for the movie. Check in was easy, picking seats was easy, people were happy and friendly, characters were AMAZING (and the couple next to us at Wolfgang Pucks gave us their desserts from their dining plan since they weren't going to use them). It was awesome seeing @yulilin3 daughter Stephanie and Lewis on the big screen during the Disney Parks Blog recap video from the the Death Star event! My pictures are still too big to post but you can check out Lewis on the parks blog twitter https://twitter.com/DisneyParks/status/809584601308037120
> He is the one with Yoda on his back. I don't think I have ever seen him so excited.
> 
> The movie was amazing! Even when I knew what was going to happen it still kept me fully invested. I loved the characters and K-2 was so great! I also loved the little connections to the original movies. It has been a long time since I've seen a movie in a theater with a group of true fans and I loved hearing every one react.
> 
> Not sure if it was mentioned or not, but Disney should be handing out Rogue One buttons at Launch Bay today, too.


Lewis is a twitter personality now  I'm so happy you guys had a great time, plus free desserts


----------



## beesly

tstidm1 said:


> Have a question for you. Do you need to have a Park Ticket at the time you book the Dessert Party? I'm still debating whether to get a one or two day ticket, but still want to figure out if I can book the party first and then get the Theme Park ticket when I get there.





yulilin3 said:


> that's a good question, I would think  you don't need a ticket when you book, you need one on the day of your party



Agreed, I don't think MDE requires a park ticket to book the dessert party. You don't need tickets to make any other in-park dining reservations. I know this is a little different, but I made a CRT ADR months before every member of my party had purchased their park tickets.


----------



## Marc A.

Mutant said:


> I just booked for 4 adults & it was $279, so it looks like you did get a discount for the 11 year old.


wait, was your one child the 11 yr old???  They counted him/her as a child or adult???
If they didn't count him/her as an adult then I will call and get a reduction for my 10 yr old......


----------



## yulilin3

Marc A. said:


> wait, was your one child the 11 yr old???  They counted him/her as a child or adult???
> If they didn't count him/her as an adult then I will call and get a reduction for my 10 yr old......


the only way to get child price is to say that they are 9 or under when booking


----------



## Marc A.

yulilin3 said:


> the only way to get child price is to say that they are 9 or under when booking


not sure that will work when they have his age already on MDE, etc...


----------



## yulilin3

Marc A. said:


> not sure that will work when they have his age already on MDE, etc...


exactly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH i keep getting the message "We were unable to check for available tables at this time.A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later."*
*I've been trying since the dates opened up, will i have luck calling to book this?*


----------



## yulilin3

Donald - my hero said:


> *URGH i keep getting the message "We were unable to check for available tables at this time.A problem occurred while looking for availability. Please try again later."*
> *I've been trying since the dates opened up, will i have luck calling to book this?*


what date are you looking for?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Just booked the dessert party for 1/23 for 3 people!  Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

yulilin3 said:


> what date are you looking for?


*January 28th for 6 of us .. but it doesn't matter what number i search for i get the same message *


----------



## Cluelyss

tstidm1 said:


> Have a question for you. Do you need to have a Park Ticket at the time you book the Dessert Party? I'm still debating whether to get a one or two day ticket, but still want to figure out if I can book the party first and then get the Theme Park ticket when I get there.


No, you don't need a park ticket. Even if you had tickets linked to your account, they are not assigned to specific dates, so the system would have no way of knowing what date the tickets will be used anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

Donald - my hero said:


> *January 28th for 6 of us .. but it doesn't matter what number i search for i get the same message *


I see that. It's the only date showing that message. I would call 407 WDW DINE


----------



## texasgingerbread

I hope the tour is popular and more days of the week open up.  I need a Friday!  Thanks for info.


----------



## JSS001

Thanks for the updates! We've been anxiously awaiting Jan dates for months now, and I had convinced myself that SWAGS would not be occurring on the day we are scheduled for DHS. Lo and behold it is, and I booked the dessert party! Thurs Jan 26, for 2 adults and my 5 yo son. We also have an 8:15 AM H&V reservation, so we can make sure to get him signed up for JTA! He does keep talking about how sad it is that there's no Jedi training classes for mommies .....


----------



## cmarsh31

Marc A. said:


> wait, was your one child the 11 yr old???  They counted him/her as a child or adult???
> If they didn't count him/her as an adult then I will call and get a reduction for my 10 yr old......



No, I definitely paid for DH & I, plus DS (11) as adults, and DD (8) as a child. Works out to the $69/three and $39/one. This is the only time I mind paying for DS (11) as an adult, because clearly alcohol is a factor in the adult price. For TS meals, he orders adult meals anyway, so it's irrelevant for us. However - this party is *his* thing. He doesn't like thrill rides, etc - so getting to do special shows and unlimited desserts is a treat for him!


----------



## yulilin3

cmarsh31 said:


> No, I definitely paid for DH & I, plus DS (11) as adults, and DD (8) as a child. Works out to the $69/three and $39/one. This is the only time I mind paying for DS (11) as an adult, because clearly alcohol is a factor in the adult price. For TS meals, he orders adult meals anyway, so it's irrelevant for us. However - this party is *his* thing. He doesn't like thrill rides, etc - so getting to do special shows and unlimited desserts is a treat for him!


In your original post you said that you paid for 4 adults and that's where the confusion was. I'm sure he will love it


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> In your original post you said that you paid for 4 adults and that's where the confusion was. I'm sure he will love it


 I said 3 adults assuming my 11 year old was an adult and a child. 

Thanks for keeping us so up-to-date on all these details! I never would have checked this morning without your info!


----------



## Donald - my hero

yulilin3 said:


> I see that. It's the only date showing that message. I would call 407 WDW DINE


*I'm beyond frustrated now --- over 30 minutes on the phone with a CM who clearly had no idea what i was talking about... finally had her searching for the right thing and her first comment was "oh that date is sold out already" I read the message that appears when you try to book something that is sold out "no tables available" and that the message we're seeing is different (she confirmed that's what she is seeing as well) Ok, then perhaps it's a special event? No, she isn't showing that and has no idea -- put me on hold "he**" the music was caught in a Small World loop, shoot me now!--- *

*Her final answer? "You should keep checking everyday right up till you're here it might open up" about as helpful as the suggestion to have only our son go since it's to celebrate his 30th.  When i asked how that would be possible if i can't even book for one i swear i heard her shrug!*


----------



## LSUfan4444

Iowamomof4 said:


> How does it (Rogue One) compare to The Force Awakens as far as the kid factor?



We brought our 7 year old and she loved it, but there are some scenes that some parents would think were definitely a bit rough.


----------



## Mutant

cmarsh31 said:


> I said 3 adults assuming my 11 year old was an adult and a child.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us so up-to-date on all these details! I never would have checked this morning without your info!


My bad here...I assumed the 11-year-old was the child PLUS 3 other adults. I didn't think 2 kids (one charged as an adult) and 2 adults. Sorry for causing confusion all around.


----------



## cmarsh31

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm beyond frustrated now --- over 30 minutes on the phone with a CM who clearly had no idea what i was talking about... finally had her searching for the right thing and her first comment was "oh that date is sold out already" I read the message that appears when you try to book something that is sold out "no tables available" and that the message we're seeing is different (she confirmed that's what she is seeing as well) Ok, then perhaps it's a special event? No, she isn't showing that and has no idea -- put me on hold "he**" the music was caught in a Small World loop, shoot me now!--- *
> 
> *Her final answer? "You should keep checking everyday right up till you're here it might open up" about as helpful as the suggestion to have only our son go since it's to celebrate his 30th.  When i asked how that would be possible if i can't even book for one i swear i heard her shrug!*



Last time I was on hold I had It's a Small World too! It's like some special hold-torture! I hope something sorts out in the next day or so for you!


----------



## cmarsh31

Mutant said:


> My bad here...I assumed the 11-year-old was the child PLUS 3 other adults. I didn't think 2 kids (one charged as an adult) and 2 adults. Sorry for causing confusion all around.



Definitely no big deal! Everything was posted so fast in the excitement of the moment of ACTUALLY getting what I needed before I had to do FPs! Sorry for the unclear post!


----------



## yulilin3

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm beyond frustrated now --- over 30 minutes on the phone with a CM who clearly had no idea what i was talking about... finally had her searching for the right thing and her first comment was "oh that date is sold out already" I read the message that appears when you try to book something that is sold out "no tables available" and that the message we're seeing is different (she confirmed that's what she is seeing as well) Ok, then perhaps it's a special event? No, she isn't showing that and has no idea -- put me on hold "he**" the music was caught in a Small World loop, shoot me now!--- *
> 
> *Her final answer? "You should keep checking everyday right up till you're here it might open up" about as helpful as the suggestion to have only our son go since it's to celebrate his 30th.  When i asked how that would be possible if i can't even book for one i swear i heard her shrug!*


it is very strange that a particular date is having problems. I'm sorry


----------



## yulilin3

And DHS calendar parks hours have changed. Closing at 8pm with SWaGS at 7:45pm


----------



## yulilin3

Post 11 on page one has been updated
For those wondering, with F! being at 7pm and SWaGS being at 7:45pm the questions is can I do both? the answer is that it will be very hard to find a good spot and you will likely have 3 thousand people trying to do the same.


----------



## lizzilou

This post rocks!  I booked for 4 on 2/4.  I've been waiting and waiting!  My DH is so happy!  Now I need to fix my FP for that day.  I thought it would be later.  The party is at 6:15.


----------



## Accident

Sorry if this has been asked already but I just noticed that NYE star wars fireworks have a NYE enhancement on them.   Does anyone have any info on how it's different.

Trying to decide where I want to be to film the nye fireworks.


----------



## frisbeego

If SWaGS is at 7:45 and lasts 12 minutes, I assume that it would be easy to make it to Club Villain by 8:15.  Right?


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> If SWaGS is at 7:45 and lasts 12 minutes, I assume that it would be easy to make it to Club Villain by 8:15.  Right?


yes


----------



## yulilin3

Accident said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but I just noticed that NYE star wars fireworks have a NYE enhancement on them.   Does anyone have any info on how it's different.
> 
> Trying to decide where I want to be to film the nye fireworks.


Not sure where you are seeing "NYE enhancements" that I know of the show will be the same


----------



## Accident

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure where you are seeing "NYE enhancements" that I know of the show will be the same



I went back to the website, it's a NYE version of the desert party that I saw, not the show...   Sorry for my distraction.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I reported on this calendar change about 1 month ago, but here's another heads up. If you are coming for SW Celebration in April, DHS might be putting on a special after hours event 4/14. Only day that DHS closes at 7pm (all other days they close at 8pm) and there is no Fantasmic that night



That's the date of the 501st dinner. Guess we'll miss whatever it is.


----------



## Myke

Thanks everyone, managed to book on our preferred date in January. Thought about the tour, but for essentially only the easier Jedi Training enrolment it's a pretty big uncharge. Happy to try our luck on that separately.

Glad everyone enjoyed Rogue One. Saw it a few days ago here in Australia, I liked it better than the last one.

Now, to figure out whether or not the Wishes dessert party is worth it lol...


----------



## yulilin3

My friend @The Sunrise Student  finally got the new MB, here are pics


----------



## texasgingerbread

Myke said:


> Now, to figure out whether or not the Wishes dessert party is worth it lol...



If you don't like to grab a seat early or stand with the masses shoulder to shoulder it's worth every penny.

If you don't mind grabbing food, sitting down to get your spot, and won't be upset as people squeeze in until and even during the show then you'll be fine.  If this will upset you, buy the dessert party.


----------



## Tiggerette

lovethattink said:


> That's the date of the 501st dinner. Guess we'll miss whatever it is.



Although, depending on the nature of the event one might be able to do the dinner, then uber/taxi to DHS. For example, if it's extra hours then it's simply come as you please event, rather than specific timed event. Also, so many folks weren't able to get tickets to the 501st dinner, this could be a really nice treat for fans that want to do something together without having to reserve a restaurant/bar/etc.


----------



## rteetz

Booked January 9th dessert party for 3!


----------



## carolrie

I wasn't lucky enough to get a star wars tour today. The CM said they were sold out in two hours.  I did get a dessert party for the 3rd though.  After reading through this board it looks like this is the best plan.

6:15 Dessert Party

Arrive at least by 6 (maybe 5:30?)
Leave for the fireworks at 7 for a 7:45 show?  

It seemed people were leaving about 45 minutes before the fireworks to get the best spots.  Does this seem like a good plan?


----------



## yulilin3

carolrie said:


> I wasn't lucky enough to get a star wars tour today. The CM said they were sold out in two hours.  I did get a dessert party for the 3rd though.  After reading through this board it looks like this is the best plan.
> 
> 6:15 Dessert Party
> 
> Arrive at least by 6 (maybe 5:30?)
> Leave for the fireworks at 7 for a 7:45 show?
> 
> It seemed people were leaving about 45 minutes before the fireworks to get the best spots.  Does this seem like a good plan?


I think leaving at 7pm is a bit extreme, you could leave at 7:15pm for a spot at the front rope, also a lot of people have been enjoying the JBJB party until the end and just hanging all the way back at the viewing location with great results, since people tend to try and move forward


----------



## yulilin3

Star Tours finally went back to random trips yesterday. I'm going today and will ride it 2 times. Also checking out the addition to the Galaxy Far Far Away show


----------



## tstidm1

Lots of folks aren't able to attend the 501st Legion dinner because it's for members only. I hope they do it, but doubt they do because they need all of the capacity and public hours they can get. If they were smart, they would announce this right after New Years for folks to book. They will probably do it like two weeks before for Celebration hard ticket event.


----------



## mil2297

yulilin3 said:


> Jump scares: I don't recall any but there are A LOT of loud explosions through out
> I would say if you have kids that get easily attached to characters during a film, this one will be very, very tough. I usually don't get emotional during movies and I knew what was going to happen but I still got chocked up, a lot
> If you are not sure, I would watch it without the kids first, you know your kids best. I have taken my 7 and 9 year old nephews to watch Force Awakens, I am not taking them to watch this one, but it's a personal choice."
> 
> I agree  this is not anywhere near your typical Star wars movie.  I made the mistake to take my 6 year of thinking is Star wars and he has seen all of them , clone wars series and rebels and loves them.  Big Mistake.  Very dark movie.  If they are starting to go this route which I read Episode 8 is much darker then 7, I will have to screen them for my kids.  By the way I did not like the movie and I am a huge Star Wars fan


----------



## yulilin3

Guys there's a vader tie fighter bubble machine for sale 

I'll upload pictures tonight


----------



## yulilin3

Don't know how new this is but when you enter star tours using fp the last droid that is scanning you has a board behind him and you can see your name and where you're from


----------



## yulilin3

here are the pics of the bubble machine, also rode ST twice and got Tattooine both times  but at least the holograms and endings were different 
BTW the bubble tie fighter has lights and makes noise


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Guys there's a vader tie fighter bubble machine for sale
> 
> I'll upload pictures tonight



Where are they selling this?


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Where are they selling this?


I saw them at the rolling cart next to the jt stage,  didn't really look anywhere else but a lot of kids had them


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Oh my nephew needs a TIE fighter bubble blower.  He may not know it yet, but he does.


----------



## soniam

evilqueenmindy said:


> Oh my nephew needs a TIE fighter bubble blower.  He may not know it yet, but he does.



I was thinking of getting one for DS. He's not coming on this trip after xmas with us. I guess I am feeling a little guilty I think he's going to end up making out like a bandit on the souvenirs this time


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Don't know how new this is but when you enter star tours using fp the last droid that is scanning you has a board behind him and you can see your name and where you're from


here's the pic, a CM told me that there's a way to upload a picture to your MDE and then your pic would also show on screen. I don't even know if that is possible, does anyone know?
I was suing my DD mb, so I'm Stephanie from Orlando


----------



## Cynister

yulilin3 said:


> My friend @The Sunrise Student  finally got the new MB, here are pics


Any lights or sounds?


----------



## Luna81

I know we have a while until we can book the dessert party (May) but trying to budget. How difficult in May will it be to get my daughter in Jedi training? Really not sure it's worth the extra $200 from just the dessert party to do the tour. This stuff is hard man. 

And as for the movie. My husband is in the 501st so they went opening night. The kiddo is six and he said he is skipping taking her in the theater. As he think she will be sensitive over the ending. 

I'm jealous that I can't see it yet. Still dealing with some post concussion issues. Fun times.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynister said:


> Any lights or sounds?


Nope


----------



## yulilin3

Luna81 said:


> I know we have a while until we can book the dessert party (May) but trying to budget. How difficult in May will it be to get my daughter in Jedi training? Really not sure it's worth the extra $200 from just the dessert party to do the tour. This stuff is hard man.
> 
> And as for the movie. My husband is in the 501st so they went opening night. The kiddo is six and he said he is skipping taking her in the theater. As he think she will be sensitive over the ending.
> 
> I'm jealous that I can't see it yet. Still dealing with some post concussion issues. Fun times.


Basically if you are there before drop rope you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Luna81

yulilin3 said:


> Basically if you are there before drop rope you shouldn't have a problem


Thanks. That's the plan. But I also may not mention to her that it's a possibility just in case. Is it May yet?


----------



## yulilin3

I spy with my little eye my daughter and @JayLeeJay 's fiance




And I spy with my little eye @JayLeeJay  and fiance  I love the "oh a shirt" In your head, same shirt from the other night


----------



## Johndubbya

evilqueenmindy said:


> Oh my nephew needs a TIE fighter bubble blower.  He may not know it yet, but he does.



I can just see the wife and I arguing about this about our nephews.... A little context my wife and I got into a heated discussion about the despicable me fart gun last year.  I won that argument


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> I spy with my little eye my daughter and @JayLeeJay 's fiance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I spy with my little eye @JayLeeJay  and fiance  I love the "oh a shirt" In your head, same shirt from the other night



Exactly my thoughts! They asked me to look excited... while giving me a shirt I was wearing. I mean, I was excited, but probably more so the first time. I wrapped up the 2nd shirt for a friend's christmas gift so the excitement should keep spreading.

That first video you posted was the one shown on the movie screen before Rogue One began. Lewis has started telling everyone he is now a movie star because of it.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Sort of off topic but this is a Star Wars  thread so I will ask it here.

I heard a rumor that's George Lucas was going to attend HDDMR this past Sunday.  Has anyone heard anything about this?  I know it's a very strange rumor but the source seems credible to me.


----------



## yulilin3

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Sort of off topic but this is a Star Wars  thread so I will ask it here.
> 
> I heard a rumor that's George Lucas was going to attend HDDMR this past Sunday.  Has anyone heard anything about this?  I know it's a very strange rumor but the source seems credible to me.


What's HDDMR?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Hoop Dee doo musical revue.  Like I said, its very strange and seems a little far-fetched but I thought I would ask.


----------



## rteetz

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Hoop Dee doo musical revue.  Like I said, its very strange and seems a little far-fetched but I thought I would ask.


George does visit the parks so I wouldn't find it that far fetched.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> George does visit the parks so I wouldn't find it that far fetched.


Yeah,  totally possible.  He stays at akl when he comes


----------



## Myke

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  totally possible.  He stays at akl when he comes



Wow. Staying there next month, I would probably have a real hard time not freaking out with joy if I spotted him.


----------



## tstidm1

Actually, the possible Star Wars Celebration may be 4/15 and not 4/14. There was a change on this a month ago. Here's the link to the updated Travel Agent Calendar saying DHS is open only until 7 PM on 4/15: https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Apr.pdf. Something to watch for those who are going to be at WDW on Peak Easter.


----------



## Jonesloonybin

I was able to book three adults (one of those "adults" is our 13yr old daughter) for the Dessert Party on 1/31!  This will be our first time!!  Very excited!!
It cost us $207.


----------



## yulilin3

I did the Tiana's dessert social yesterday and saw a familiar character attendant that worked SWW, he recognized us as well, he loved my DD Sabine cosplay and he was in charge of the Chipwoks. We got to talking about how much we miss SWW, and told me that there were plans to have Finn and Rey in the SWaGFFA show but LucasFilm said no, that they did not want any face characters at Disney. So at least that solves one mystery as to why we don't have the face characters anymore.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I did the Tiana's dessert social yesterday and saw a familiar character attendant that worked SWW, he recognized us as well, he loved my DD Sabine cosplay and he was in charge of the Chipwoks. We got to talking about how much we miss SWW, and told me that there were plans to have Finn and Rey in the SWaGFFA show but LucasFilm said no, that they did not want any face characters at Disney. So at least that solves one mystery as to why we don't have the face characters anymore.


It's also why we don't see Jedi Mickey and characters like that anymore. From what I've heard Kathleen Kennedy did not like that.


----------



## yulilin3

Merry Christmas, Feliz Navidad everyone


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Me again, trying to get the one and only day that is glitchy in January. I check multiple times a day to get the site to show anything other than the message *
**
*I've called several times and spent a lot of time stuck in a music on hold shoot-me-now loop that constantly starts at IASW. The answer I'm getting, without fail, is that date is completely sold out and when i tell the CM that the message does NOT say "No tables available" they tell me that I'm not reading the message properly Any idea that could explain this happening? Possible that it's blacked out for the general public and is on the site in error?*

*If i can't get this reservation any thoughts on when i should herd my family to a decent place to watch the fireworks and where the best spot might be? So frustrated with this whole thing right now since it was to be our gift to our son for his 30th and i'll need to come up with an alternative now *


----------



## yulilin3

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me again, trying to get the one and only day that is glitchy in January. I check multiple times a day to get the site to show anything other than the message *
> *View attachment 211786*
> *I've called several times and spent a lot of time stuck in a music on hold shoot-me-now loop that constantly starts at IASW. The answer I'm getting, without fail, is that date is completely sold out and when i tell the CM that the message does NOT say "No tables available" they tell me that I'm not reading the message properly Any idea that could explain this happening? Possible that it's blacked out for the general public and is on the site in error?*
> 
> *If i can't get this reservation any thoughts on when i should herd my family to a decent place to watch the fireworks and where the best spot might be? So frustrated with this whole thing right now since it was to be our gift to our son for his 30th and i'll need to come up with an alternative now *


There's nothing to suggest that that day is blocked off, not sure what is happening, sorry
As for a spot without the party check post 9 on the first page. You will need to get it at least an hour and a half before the show. Some people have been lucky in finding a spot once everyone gets up and moves forward only minutes before the show but I'm not sure if you want to do that


----------



## mouseearstx

Does anyone know if the Jawas are trading these days? We go next week and I was wondering if I should find some trinkets to bring for the kids. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

mouseearstx said:


> Does anyone know if the Jawas are trading these days? We go next week and I was wondering if I should find some trinkets to bring for the kids. Thanks!



Yes, they are still trading (we were just there 12/16-12/21)!


----------



## yulilin3

mouseearstx said:


> Does anyone know if the Jawas are trading these days? We go next week and I was wondering if I should find some trinkets to bring for the kids. Thanks!


it's not a guaranteed experience, so bring your trinkets but be prepared for them not to. They have been trading for the last couple of months


----------



## McMonsters

So glad I stumbled on this thread!!! We love Star Wars!!!! Well, I've brainwashed the kids, 7,5 and 2 but the husband tolerates it.  I've been wanting to see the new SW fireworks but they have been late on our last few trips.  We did see the original ones but not with the new projections.  I usually travel solo with the kids since hubs is either training or deployed.  We are going next month for my daughters birthday and I was able to book the dessert party!!!  Will I be able to navigate everything with a stroller and the kids by myself or is this something we should wait to do with another adult?


----------



## yulilin3

McMonsters said:


> So glad I stumbled on this thread!!! We love Star Wars!!!! Well, I've brainwashed the kids, 7,5 and 2 but the husband tolerates it.  I've been wanting to see the new SW fireworks but they have been late on our last few trips.  We did see the original ones but not with the new projections.  I usually travel solo with the kids since hubs is either training or deployed.  We are going next month for my daughters birthday and I was able to book the dessert party!!!  Will I be able to navigate everything with a stroller and the kids by myself or is this something we should wait to do with another adult?


stroller are not allowed inside Launch Bay, so for the dessert party portion you will not have the stroller. Depending on how your kids are you could leave the 7 year old holding the table while you get the food with the other 2 kids. I would encourage you to read page one, under the dessert party post there are a lot of reviews and pictures and videos so you can judge for yourself and see if you will be able to navigate with the kids


----------



## DizDaD7

mouseearstx said:


> Does anyone know if the Jawas are trading these days? We go next week and I was wondering if I should find some trinkets to bring for the kids. Thanks!





DisneyWishes14 said:


> Yes, they are still trading (we were just there 12/16-12/21)!





yulilin3 said:


> it's not a guaranteed experience, so bring your trinkets but be prepared for them not to. They have been trading for the last couple of months



I read about this back in Sept. and Oct. prior to our trip during Jersey week...Didn't specifically bring anything to trade, because I forgot about it, but interesting enough is when we were entering that room that they hang around in ( with the artifacts & stuff ) I happened to be checking my next FP's & one of them took my phone...It was quite comical, because they pretended to not know what it was and kept hitting the screen and stuff.  Best part was they ended up taking selfies...Pretty funny.
Only thing is I have no idea how to attempt to even get those pictures from my phone to upload here?


----------



## yulilin3

DizDaD7 said:


> I read about this back in Sept. and Oct. prior to our trip during Jersey week...Didn't specifically bring anything to trade, because I forgot about it, but interesting enough is when we were entering that room that they hang around in ( with the artifacts & stuff ) I happened to be checking my next FP's & one of them took my phone...It was quite comical, because they pretended to not know what it was and kept hitting the screen and stuff.  Best part was they ended up taking selfies...Pretty funny.
> Only thing is I have no idea how to attempt to even get those pictures from my phone to upload here?


you can try two ways
1.- start a reply and hit the "upload a file" on the bottom right. I usually don't do it this way because it always says that my file is too large
2.- If you uploaded the picture to your facebook, you can easily copy/paste it here. This is how I post pictures now


----------



## McMonsters

yulilin3 said:


> stroller are not allowed inside Launch Bay, so for the dessert party portion you will not have the stroller. Depending on how your kids are you could leave the 7 year old holding the table while you get the food with the other 2 kids. I would encourage you to read page one, under the dessert party post there are a lot of reviews and pictures and videos so you can judge for yourself and see if you will be able to navigate with the kids



Yeah thats a no go, 2 of the 3 kids have life threatening food allergies so leaving them is out of the question.  On the other hand when we have done the Wishes dessert party the CM usually brings us a safe plate of food from the back so we never visit the line.  

Even more importantly, hows the bathroom access?  Im guessing the party uses the ones to the left of LB what about the viewing area?   # small kids, you gotta know where all the bathrooms are located


----------



## yulilin3

McMonsters said:


> Yeah thats a no go, 2 of the 3 kids have life threatening food allergies so leaving them is out of the question.  On the other hand when we have done the Wishes dessert party the CM usually brings us a safe plate of food from the back so we never visit the line.
> 
> Even more importantly, hows the bathroom access?  Im guessing the party uses the ones to the left of LB what about the viewing area?   # small kids, you gotta know where all the bathrooms are located


if your children have allergies you can ask to speak to the chef and they will bring you all the safe items.
Yes, bathrooms are outside to the left of Launch Bay and also to the left of the viewing area, behind the Hyperion Theater


----------



## McMonsters

yulilin3 said:


> if your children have allergies you can ask to speak to the chef and they will bring you all the safe items.
> Yes, bathrooms are outside to the left of Launch Bay and also to the left of the viewing area, behind the Hyperion Theater


We are pros at Disney food, they are amazing with our allergies!  We usually speak with Special Diets before hand and everything is ready to go as soon as we arrive.  I went ahead and cancelled our reservation, there is no way I'll be able to juggle the kids and enjoy myself without something to contain the 2 year old.  Maybe we can find a spot early to watch it.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Sad day for Star Wars fans everywhere

http://people.com/movies/carrie-fisher-dies/


Iconic _Star Wars_ Actress Carrie Fisher Dies at 60: 'She Was Loved by the World and She Will Be Missed Profoundly'


----------



## wdwnut61

DD and I are heart broken such a loss. Our hearts go out to her family.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hey Gang,

I will be back at WDW in 17 days for a 4 day quicky for my birthday... Hubby and I happened to get a hold of reservations for the Star Wars Tour and Desert Party thing for Monday Jan 16th. I was told that they would e-mail me prior to the event... I was wondering if anyone else get their e-mails yet who booked, and how close to your reservations date did you get your e-mail.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

This was an interview done with the CO of the 501st Florida Garrison (Brandon) (and someone from the Rebel Legion in Florida)... I don't know how he made it through with out breaking down... I know I couldn't have done it...


----------



## stormer

We are going down in February for President's week. I noticed the travel agent calendar says that the Star Wars Fireworks are offered almost the entire month of February, except for Monday, Feb. 20 and Thursday, Feb. 23.  We love the fireworks, but those are the only two nights we would have been able to watch them. Does anyone know why they are not listed for those nights or if there is any chance it will be added one of those nights?


----------



## yulilin3

stormer said:


> We are going down in February for President's week. I noticed the travel agent calendar says that the Star Wars Fireworks are offered almost the entire month of February, except for Monday, Feb. 20 and Thursday, Feb. 23.  We love the fireworks, but those are the only two nights we would have been able to watch them. Does anyone know why they are not listed for those nights or if there is any chance it will be added one of those nights?


No clue why those 2 nights the show is dark


----------



## stormer

yulilin3 said:


> No clue why those 2 nights the show is dark



Thanks.  Hoping it changes.


----------



## yulilin3

stormer said:


> Thanks.  Hoping it changes.


Both those days the park is closing at 7pm rather than the regular 8pm, I doubt that it will change


----------



## Marc A.

We have a dessert party set for next week.
Wasn't clear, are those funky alcoholic drinks included???
Do they have beer?


----------



## wink13

Marc A. said:


> We have a dessert party set for next week.
> Wasn't clear, are those funky alcoholic drinks included???
> Do they have beer?


Yes the funky alcohol drinks are included but no beer.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wink13 said:


> Yes the funky alcohol drinks are included but no beer.



They had beer at the Jingle Bam dessert party so maybe they'll have it at the SW dessert party now too.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Both those days the park is closing at 7pm rather than the regular 8pm, I doubt that it will change


Maybe someone has the park rented out those nights?


----------



## tiggerrr

stormer said:


> Thanks.  Hoping it changes.



I'm afraid it won't change.  The park is rented for both those nights for a private corporate party.


----------



## stormer

tiggerrr said:


> I'm afraid it won't change.  The park is rented for both those nights for a private corporate party.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## yulilin3

Lots to look forward in 2017, Celebration comes to Orlando (and I got 4 day tickets to it  ) and Episode 8  May the Force be With Us in 2017


----------



## SleighBelle

yulilin3 said:


> Lots to look forward in 2017, Celebration comes to Orlando (and I got 4 day tickets to it  ) and Episode 8  May the Force be With Us in 2017



Thank you for all of your tips, advice and knowledge, you definitely made 2016 better for my kids and me!


----------



## toonaspie

Awesome!

So @yulinlin3...will you be taking part in one of those Star Wars Guided Tours that are starting tomorrow?  My Disney trip last month got cancelled but if we do try and go back this summer, there's a higher probability now of us doing this tour.  We would love all the feedback on this that we can get.


----------



## yulilin3

toonaspie said:


> Awesome!
> 
> So @yulinlin3...will you be taking part in one of those Star Wars Guided Tours that are starting tomorrow?  My Disney trip last month got cancelled but if we do try and go back this summer, there's a higher probability now of us doing this tour.  We would love all the feedback on this that we can get.


I'm not doing it but @The Sunrise Student  is and I'm sure she'll report back


----------



## The Sunrise Student

toonaspie said:


> Awesome!
> So @yulinlin3...will you be taking part in one of those Star Wars Guided Tours that are starting tomorrow?  My Disney trip last month got cancelled but if we do try and go back this summer, there's a higher probability now of us doing this tour.  We would love all the feedback on this that we can get.





yulilin3 said:


> I'm not doing it but @The Sunrise Student  is and I'm sure she'll report back



Hey there... in 13 days Hubby and I will be doing the tour... I'll take pictures and let everyone know how it went 

I will say I am a little worried, the tours never show up on your MDE app, which I hate, and I still haven't gotten and e-mail yet about the tour that they promised me when i booked it. I am probably going to call later today and see what the deal is if I don't get it by then.


----------



## WhitneyMB

Anyone have any insight on when they will release the reservations for the SW dessert party for the first week of March? I assume it won't be run every day, so I have all my other ADRs and Fastpasses locked down and I'm just waiting on this.


----------



## yulilin3

WhitneyMB said:


> Anyone have any insight on when they will release the reservations for the SW dessert party for the first week of March? I assume it won't be run every day, so I have all my other ADRs and Fastpasses locked down and I'm just waiting on this.


it should be released by the end of January


----------



## Ferrentinos

Planning ahead for our summer trip - do you think that it will be nightly once the summer crowds come in? I want to make sure that I change things around now while ADR's are still plentiful then trying to do it in April or May!


----------



## yulilin3

Ferrentinos said:


> Planning ahead for our summer trip - do you think that it will be nightly once the summer crowds come in? I want to make sure that I change things around now while ADR's are still plentiful then trying to do it in April or May!


they have them nightly until almost the end of February, I would think it will be nightly for the summer months


----------



## ILovePixieDust

For the Star Wars Guided Tour, does anyone know if there is a child's price or is it $129 regardless of age? Also, does anyone know how many others will be on the tour with you?


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ILovePixieDust said:


> For the Star Wars Guided Tour, does anyone know if there is a child's price or is it $129 regardless of age? Also, does anyone know how many others will be on the tour with you?



I just called 407-939-7529 which is the tours and special items line (basically a lot of the up-charge items). I found out two things... one they don't send out a confirmation e-mail like I was originally lead to believe, two my confirmation number did bring up my tour and we are all set. We check in at the Chinese theater at 12:30.

The last thing I found out is the price of the tour is the same for everyone 3 and up! I guess they figure the younglings can do the Jedi Training Academy stuff and the adults can drink for their money.

In addition as of right now the Tour is only being offered through February and they haven't heard if they are going to offer it past that, this is a trail type thing.

UPDATE: Oh something interesting that just dawned on me, the CM told me closed toe and heel shoes only, not sure if that is standard thing or if there is some behind the scenes areas we might walk through?


----------



## Indecisive

The Sunrise Student said:


> In addition as of right now the Tour is only being offered through February and they haven't heard if they are going to offer it past that, this is a trail type thing.
> UPDATE: Oh something interesting that just dawned on me, the CM told me closed toe and heel shoes only, not sure if that is standard thing or if there is some behind the scenes areas we might walk through?



Thank you for the info! I am interested in booking this for the first week of May, so I keep checking to see if they are opening reservations. I don't want to miss the boat! I can't wait to hear what you think of the tour! Also, FYI, my family is signed up for the VIP Ultimate Thrills Tour and they also told us to wear closed toe shoes. I wonder if it is just that they want everyone walking at a brisk pace and they don't want people tripping over their flip flops, etc. LOL!


----------



## texasgingerbread

The Sunrise Student said:


> I just called 407-939-7529 which is the tours and special items line (basically a lot of the up-charge items). I found out two things... one they don't send out a confirmation e-mail like I was originally lead to believe, two my confirmation number did bring up my tour and we are all set. We check in at the Chinese theater at 12:30.
> 
> The last thing I found out is the price of the tour is the same for everyone 3 and up! I guess they figure the younglings can do the Jedi Training Academy stuff and the adults can drink for their money.
> 
> In addition as of right now the Tour is only being offered through February and they haven't heard if they are going to offer it past that, this is a trail type thing.
> 
> UPDATE: Oh something interesting that just dawned on me, the CM told me closed toe and heel shoes only, not sure if that is standard thing or if there is some behind the scenes areas we might walk through?



Thanks!!  I am going in June with a group and 14 of us are wanting to do this tour.  will you report back?  I'm curious how many people can go together.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Indecisive said:


> Thank you for the info! I am interested in booking this for the first week of May, so I keep checking to see if they are opening reservations. I don't want to miss the boat! I can't wait to hear what you think of the tour! Also, FYI, my family is signed up for the VIP Ultimate Thrills Tour and they also told us to wear closed toe shoes. I wonder if it is just that they want everyone walking at a brisk pace and they don't want people tripping over their flip flops, etc. LOL!



VIP Ultimate Thrills Tour - hmmmm do tell? I have another trip coming in April along with SWC, might be interested in booking that.

Shoes - I wondered if that was a canned info thing that they tell everyone.




texasgingerbread said:


> Thanks!!  I am going in June with a group and 14 of us are wanting to do this tour.  will you report back?  I'm curious how many people can go together.




I will be sure to give a report of the Star Wars Guided Tour  We'll have to keep track and see if they continue to do it... so far the CM said just through February...  this one is in it's trail phase he said.


----------



## Eddie512

I'm sure my questions are answered somewhere in these 650+ pages, so sorry for the re-run questions!! Re: the dessert/fireworks/laser show
1. What happens if it rains?
2. Do we get special access to Chewy and Kylo? or just wait in line with all park visitors??


----------



## yulilin3

Eddie512 said:


> I'm sure my questions are answered somewhere in these 650+ pages, so sorry for the re-run questions!! Re: the dessert/fireworks/laser show
> 1. What happens if it rains?
> 2. Do we get special access to Chewy and Kylo? or just wait in line with all park visitors??


1. Party is inside Launch Bay so you will still have that, the show doesn't get cancelled unless heavy rain/thunderstorms. They will not refund unless you cancel within the policy (1 day prior)
2. No special access but during the evening both character meet lines are very short


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> 1. Party is inside Launch Bay so you will still have that, the show doesn't get cancelled unless heavy rain/thunderstorms. They will not refund unless you cancel within the policy (1 day prior)
> 2. No special access but during the evening both character meet lines are very short




No special access for characters? Are you serious!? I know the lines are generally not long, but gesh!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> No special access for characters? Are you serious!? I know the lines are generally not long, but gesh!


no because Launch Bay is open for everyone during the dessert party and they can't create a separate line just for party goers. Believe me the wait is less than 10 minutes most days


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> no because Launch Bay is open for everyone during the dessert party and they can't create a separate line just for party goers. Believe me the wait is less than 10 minutes most days



Is there a schedule yet for this tour?


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> Is there a schedule yet for this tour?


nope


----------



## Indecisive

The Sunrise Student said:


> VIP Ultimate Thrills Tour - hmmmm do tell? I have another trip coming in April along with SWC, might be interested in booking that.



Info about the tour can be found at this link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/vip-tour-services/

Basically, it is a tour that gets you onto the biggest "thrill" attractions at MK and DHS, plus Soarin and lunch at Sunshine Seasons. There is a thread here on the Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies board that you can find by searching which discusses the fact that the tour used to be better because it included 2 rides at AK rather than 1 ride at EPCOT, and it included a signature lunch at Brown Derby rather than quick services at Sunshine Seasons. They made these downgrades and did not reduce the price.

I haven't been on this tour before and I am annoyed they made the tour less valuable; yet, I booked it anyway because we have limited time at WDW and I want to make the most of it.

If you do Google searches for reviews of the tour, just beware because most of them probably are from before they made the changes to the itinerary.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Indecisive said:


> Info about the tour can be found at this link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/vip-tour-services/
> 
> Basically, it is a tour that gets you onto the biggest "thrill" attractions at MK and DHS, plus Soarin and lunch at Sunshine Seasons. There is a thread here on the Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies board that you can find by searching which discusses the fact that the tour used to be better because it included 2 rides at AK rather than 1 ride at EPCOT, and it included a signature lunch at Brown Derby rather than quick services at Sunshine Seasons. They made these downgrades and did not reduce the price.
> 
> I haven't been on this tour before and I am annoyed they made the tour less valuable; yet, I booked it anyway because we have limited time at WDW and I want to make the most of it.
> 
> If you do Google searches for reviews of the tour, just beware because most of them probably are from before they made the changes to the itinerary.



Wow now if it had been the original tour, I might have jumped on this in a heart beat, especially with time constants, and the simple fact that my husband and I eat at the Brown Derby almost every trip we go to WDW.

Now I will wait and read reviews and see what you have to say about your experience.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> nope



WOW, surprised someone hasn't put something out here as a make shift what they did while on tour. I will be sure to make note of stuff when we go and added it to my review.


----------



## wsssup

Have Star Wars Tour booked for 14th Of Jan. When we called well before the 2nd of Jan start all dates were booked out. Lucky to get the 14th. 
When my wife called the CM asked are we light side or Dark Side? Dark Side of course, hoping this will mean something through the tour. 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## crazylady

ILovePixieDust said:


> For the Star Wars Guided Tour, does anyone know if there is a child's price or is it $129 regardless of age? Also, does anyone know how many others will be on the tour with you?



The CM I spoke with told me there are 40 slots per tour.



wsssup said:


> Have Star Wars Tour booked for 14th Of Jan. When we called well before the 2nd of Jan start all dates were booked out. Lucky to get the 14th.
> When my wife called the CM asked are we light side or Dark Side? Dark Side of course, hoping this will mean something through the tour.
> Looking forward to it.



I don't think it is any big deal.   I believe your nametag is decorated as light side or dark side.


----------



## notrub98

Anyone know what's up with 1/28 and why it can't be booked?  It doesn't show up as no tables available.  Just that it can't be booked.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

notrub98 said:


> Anyone know what's up with 1/28 and why it can't be booked?  It doesn't show up as no tables available.  Just that it can't be booked.



I have no idea for sure, of course, but I wonder if it is somehow related to ProBowl?  Isn't the game on the 29th?  I wonder if something is going on at DHS the night before?


----------



## yulilin3

notrub98 said:


> Anyone know what's up with 1/28 and why it can't be booked?  It doesn't show up as no tables available.  Just that it can't be booked.


still a mystery.


----------



## yulilin3

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I have no idea for sure, of course, but I wonder if it is somehow related to ProBowl?  Isn't the game on the 29th?  I wonder if something is going on at DHS the night before?


there's nothing on the internal event schedule for the pro bowl at DHS. There's a private company party but they are using Sunset Showcase, watching F! then have ToT and RnRC after park hours


----------



## cindyfan

When do they update the schedule/times for the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Fireworks?  There are no days or times scheduled past Feb 25th.  We will be at WDW the first week of March.  Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

cindyfan said:


> When do they update the schedule/times for the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Fireworks?  There are no days or times scheduled past Feb 25th.  We will be at WDW the first week of March.  Thanks


It's been only a month or so in advance
First page, post 11 has when they have updated so you can have an idea


----------



## The Sunrise Student

crazylady said:


> The CM I spoke with told me there are 40 slots per tour.



I wonder how many in total they will have for the desert party, cause I am sure we will be mixed in with people that have purchased that too...


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I wonder how many in total they will have for the desert party, cause I am sure we will be mixed in with people that have purchased that too...


current capacity for the dessert party is 200 but they have been known to sell a bit more, with the sw tour people I'm sure it'll be now like 250, if 40 is the capacity for the tour


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> current capacity for the dessert party is 200 but they have been known to sell a bit more, with the sw tour people I'm sure it'll be now like 250, if 40 is the capacity for the tour



WOW, IF they are still holding that desert party in that one room they were before that's A LOT of people in that amount of space!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> WOW, IF they are still holding that desert party in that one room they were before that's A LOT of people in that amount of space!!!!


yes, it's been 200 to 250 for the past 2 months (not counting December)


----------



## obx_mama

Hooray for this thread!  We just found out we'll be able to make it back this year after what feels like forever!!  I read a lot about the dessert party, but haven't decided if we can swing the cost.  If we choose to skip the party, where would you recommend we go to get the best view for the Galactic Spectauclar viewing and what time?  We'll be there 1/27-1/29.  TIA!!  We are so excited!!


----------



## yulilin3

obx_mama said:


> Hooray for this thread!  We just found out we'll be able to make it back this year after what feels like forever!!  I read a lot about the dessert party, but haven't decided if we can swing the cost.  If we choose to skip the party, where would you recommend we go to get the best view for the Galactic Spectauclar viewing and what time?  We'll be there 1/27-1/29.  TIA!!  We are so excited!!


Page one post 11 had the details with pictures


----------



## obx_mama

yulilin3 said:


> Page one post 11 had the details with pictures


Perfect! My overexcited eyes scrolled right over that part of your post earlier!


----------



## yulilin3

At DHS now,  the area where the infinity and angry birds game were is behind walls,  asked around but no one can tell me what they are doing.  I asked if it was a Vader meet and they said they couldn't say


----------



## Marc A.

Heading to the dessert party in minutes...any last minute tips???


----------



## yulilin3

Marc A. said:


> Heading to the dessert party in minutes...any last minute tips???


Have fun and eat lots of sweets!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Just saw the movie inside launch bay,  great update,  focused now on Rogue One and rebels


----------



## Donald - my hero

notrub98 said:


> Anyone know what's up with 1/28 and why it can't be booked?  It doesn't show up as no tables available.  Just that it can't be booked.





Twilight Sparkle said:


> I have no idea for sure, of course, but I wonder if it is somehow related to ProBowl?  Isn't the game on the 29th?  I wonder if something is going on at DHS the night before?





yulilin3 said:


> still a mystery.





yulilin3 said:


> there's nothing on the internal event schedule for the pro bowl at DHS. There's a private company party but they are using Sunset Showcase, watching F! then have ToT and RnRC after park hours


*This was the past piece of the puzzle for our family trip with the idea it would be our son's 30th b-day gift. I was on a greyhound when the dates released and was frantically hitting refresh on the Kindle to no avail. Called once i got home and was told "oh it must be sold out, they release those dates months in advance you should plan sooner" UHM NOPE. I've called numerous times, spoken to several CM, been transferred to a whole host of different departments and only once did i get an answer that bordered on reasonable. That answer? "I have no idea why it's not letting us book a spot, I can't see any bookings, not one spot is sold." I questioned if it might be a hard-ticketed event related to the ProBowl events and was told that it isn't showing anywhere as blocked off to the public. Without fail, every other CM has told me that it is sold out.*

*I've given up trying to book it and stopped  calling because i'm tired of trying to explain that the message that shows for that date is NOT there are no tables, meaning that it is booked solid, but that it says "We were unable to check for available tables at this time." Couple that with getting stuck in the perpetual loop of Disney's version of that hot-place "IASW on hold" more than once and I'm on the hunt for something else special.*


----------



## Marc A.

Our family just got back to our resort from the party.
My thoughts are as follows:

- food/dessert selection was mediocre. There was plenty to go around but nothing out of this world
- Stormtroopers never really stopped, just breezed by twice during the party..same experience as if you just went to launch bay.
- alcohol..drinks were pretty good/tasty but how many drinks can you actually enjoy in about an hour or so?
- fireworks show was awesome and the roped off viewing area helped a great deal.
- Kylo Ren line was 10 minutes the whole time...good experience..he's intimidating 
- Chewbacca line got down to 20 minutes but we didn't want to risk missing the stormtroopers....that was a mistake. 
- chewbacca steins...meh...we now have 4 of them. 
- The space handled the amount of people pretty well 

Overall I would say for the price it wasn't worth it.  Again, the show itself rocked and the viewing area was great but the price tag is too high for a family of 4 (10 and 12 year old).


----------



## atir2002

Question about the disabled viewing area. We are attending the dessert party in February with our kiddo, who will have a stroller as wheelchair pass. We've used the tag in the past and understand that we can take the stroller wherever wheelchairs can go. With the reserved viewing area, is it still open only to dessert party guests or can any disabled guest at HS view the show from this area? Just trying to decide what time we should make our way out from the party. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

atir2002 said:


> Question about the disabled viewing area. We are attending the dessert party in February with our kiddo, who will have a stroller as wheelchair pass. We've used the tag in the past and understand that we can take the stroller wherever wheelchairs can go. With the reserved viewing area, is it still open only to dessert party guests or can any disabled guest at HS view the show from this area? Just trying to decide what time we should make our way out from the party. Thanks!


The wheel chair viewing is only for people who have the dessert party


----------



## cpdisney

I'm a little confused on the new 7 hour Star Wars tour info.  Has anyone taken the tour yet? I can't seem to find any reports.  Also, I'm interested in booking one for my May trip and don't know if its offered in the spring.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## nat8199

WhitneyMB said:


> Anyone have any insight on when they will release the reservations for the SW dessert party for the first week of March? I assume it won't be run every day, so I have all my other ADRs and Fastpasses locked down and I'm just waiting on this.



Can I ask how you knew which nights to make your other ADRs for?  We will also be going the first week of match, though not until next year, and I would love to book the desert party for my family.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Our plans for May are kind of limited so I'm hoping they'll be held on Saturday (and hope to book the dessert party).  I COULD switch it to a FRiday earlier in our trip but really hoping I don't have to.


----------



## yulilin3

cpdisney said:


> I'm a little confused on the new 7 hour Star Wars tour info.  Has anyone taken the tour yet? I can't seem to find any reports.  Also, I'm interested in booking one for my May trip and don't know if its offered in the spring.  Thanks for your help.


no reports yet but @The Sunrise Student is doing the tour this coming week/weekend and she promised to report back. As of right now it is only offered through Feb 25th Mondays and Saturdays starting at 1pm


----------



## wsssup

We are the 14th Jan. If no one has reported by then will be happy to post a quick review.


----------



## yulilin3

wsssup said:


> We are the 14th Jan. If no one has reported by then will be happy to post a quick review.


please do. I know it takes time but as many details as you can to help everyone else plan


----------



## notrub98

The ever-elusive 1/28 dessert party is now available to book.  They must have figured out the glitch as I just booked it online!


----------



## yulilin3

notrub98 said:


> The ever-elusive 1/28 dessert party is now available to book.  They must have figured out the glitch as I just booked it online!


@Donald - my hero  go get it!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

yulilin3 said:


> @Donald - my hero  go get it!!


*AAKKKKk wouldn't you know it, we had given up hope and decided to move what was  essentially breakfast at Sci-Fi (11:15) to a more "meal-like time" and i was stalking to move it to a time we could at least SEE the fireworks. Now the only times are 3:15 and 8:25.... kid who this is for says, "go for it, dad always wants dessert first anyway" but another kid is at work and not terribly interested in anything Star Wars related so i can't get an answer to "do you want to join us or not?"*

*Cross your fingers that it stays open until 10 pm! *

*Thanks for the heads up @yulilin3 , i had stopped looking at the silly thing cause it just hurt my heart!*


----------



## yulilin3

Donald - my hero said:


> *AAKKKKk wouldn't you know it, we had given up hope and decided to move what was  essentially breakfast at Sci-Fi (11:15) to a more "meal-like time" and i was stalking to move it to a time we could at least SEE the fireworks. Now the only times are 3:15 and 8:25.... kid who this is for says, "go for it, dad always wants dessert first anyway" but another kid is at work and not terribly interested in anything Star Wars related so i can't get an answer to "do you want to join us or not?"*
> 
> *Cross your fingers that it stays open until 10 pm! *
> 
> *Thanks for the heads up @yulilin3 , i had stopped looking at the silly thing cause it just hurt my heart!*


I'm sure it'll be open.  May the force be with you


----------



## snowybelle

Attended the dessert party last night 1/7.

Overall an enjoyable experience, but the crowds for SWaGS were so low that I kind of regretted spending the money for a view that would have been easy to get just walking up at the last minute. However, no way to predict the crowds, and the weather yesterday ended up taking a surprising and sudden plunge in temperature so who knows?

When we checked in we were given hand warmers which ended up being very useful. Dessert party didn't feel overly cramped or crowded, not sure whether it was sold out. My husband and I both liked the food offerings -- the flat bread and black bean dip were very yummy and we were both grateful for something savory. Tried most (not all) of the desserts and the standouts were definitely the warm bread pudding (my fave by far!!!!), the freeze-dried nutella truffle (husband's fave), and the chocolate peanut butter Darth Vader cupcake.

DH tried a couple of the specialty drinks -- he said they were fine but nothing to write home about. I wasn't drinking last night, but I was SO grateful for the hot tea with honey on a cold night. I took that out to sip on while watching the show.

Viewing area was fine. Honestly I would've liked to have been a bit closer. I do enjoy SWaGS and this was my second time seeing it. It was DH's first time and I think he liked it because he is a big Star Wars fan, but we had both seen the Symphony in the Stars fireworks show last January and honestly we both vastly preferred that fireworks-focused show over the projection-heavy SWaGS.

Glad we did it once. It was well-organized and a welcome retreat from the cold weather. This is the third Disney dessert party I've done, and I do think it was well-run and well-themed. But definitely a "one and done" for me.


----------



## danikoski

snowybelle said:


> Attended the dessert party last night 1/7.
> 
> Overall an enjoyable experience, but the crowds for SWaGS were so low that I kind of regretted spending the money for a view that would have been easy to get just walking up at the last minute. However, no way to predict the crowds, and the weather yesterday ended up taking a surprising and sudden plunge in temperature so who knows?
> 
> When we checked in we were given hand warmers which ended up being very useful. Dessert party didn't feel overly cramped or crowded, not sure whether it was sold out. My husband and I both liked the food offerings -- the flat bread and black bean dip were very yummy and we were both grateful for something savory. Tried most (not all) of the desserts and the standouts were definitely the warm bread pudding (my fave by far!!!!), the freeze-dried nutella truffle (husband's fave), and the chocolate peanut butter Darth Vader cupcake.
> 
> DH tried a couple of the specialty drinks -- he said they were fine but nothing to write home about. I wasn't drinking last night, but I was SO grateful for the hot tea with honey on a cold night. I took that out to sip on while watching the show.
> 
> Viewing area was fine. Honestly I would've liked to have been a bit closer. I do enjoy SWaGS and this was my second time seeing it. It was DH's first time and I think he liked it because he is a big Star Wars fan, but we had both seen the Symphony in the Stars fireworks show last January and honestly we both vastly preferred that fireworks-focused show over the projection-heavy SWaGS.
> 
> Glad we did it once. It was well-organized and a welcome retreat from the cold weather. This is the third Disney dessert party I've done, and I think do it was well-run and well-themed. But definitely a "one and done" for me.



Thanks for the review...I was just debating about ditching my mom when we are down there in February and doing the dessert party...She's not a Star Wars fan... However, I may just go watch the fireworks and not pay for the dessert party...We are going to tea at GF late afternoon that day and the next day we are going to the MK Fireworks dessert party, so I think I'll save my money on the SW dessert party and buy more Mickey bars and souvenirs


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOOT! Successfully booked the dessert party for son & his wife, hubby and myself & moved dinner till 8:20 (after confirming that yes we will get served even though the park closes at 8) Daughter and her wife decided not to join us for the dessert party because they don't care about Star Wars  (that's ok, we still love them  )*

*Thanks for all your help in making this work out!*


----------



## DisneyNutMary

My DH is a huge Star Wars fan....his email address even has R2D2 in it, so I was looking at info about the Galactic dessert party when I stumbled upon this thread, and saw that there is a 7 hour tour.  This could be an awesome surprise for him. Does anyone know if they are taking bookings for late feb/early march at this time? The Disney website isn't much help, and there not much other info available right now. For $120pp I want to be sure this is right for us (our first kid free trip in 23 years) but I don't want to get shut out by waiting too long.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyNutMary said:


> My DH is a huge Star Wars fan....his email address even has R2D2 in it, so I was looking at info about the Galactic dessert party when I stumbled upon this thread, and saw that there is a 7 hour tour.  This could be an awesome surprise for him. Does anyone know if they are taking bookings for late feb/early march at this time? The Disney website isn't much help, and there not much other info available right now. For $120pp I want to be sure this is right for us (our first kid free trip in 23 years) but I don't want to get shut out by waiting too long.


At the moment is only being scheduled until Feb 25th and only Mondays and Saturdays.  Some dissers are doing this tour on Saturday and will give us a report on it


----------



## DatFan

Attended this past Thur and thought it was good. The interaction and desserts/beverages were pretty awesome. However, Maybe we are accustomed to Wishes Dessert party where seats are offered and maybe we feel a little more pampered or 'special'.... but the viewing area should have some sort of chairs? Maybe closer? We found ourselves still dealing with others cutting in front of us at the last minute AND struggling for my 10 yr old daughter to have a decent view surrounded by vertically gifted adults. For the price the view should be better for all.. even for the kids. IMO.  That said I'm glad we experienced it. The actual show is AWESOME! Next time we save the money and grab an earlier seat.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

DatFan said:


> Attended this past Thur and thought it was good. The interaction and desserts/beverages were pretty awesome. However, Maybe we are accustomed to Wishes Dessert party where seats are offered and maybe we feel a little more pampered or 'special'.... but the viewing area should have some sort of chairs? Maybe closer? We found ourselves still dealing with others cutting in front of us at the last minute AND struggling for my 10 yr old daughter to have a decent view surrounded by vertically gifted adults. For the price the view should be better for all.. even for the kids. IMO.  That said I'm glad we experienced it. The actual show is AWESOME! Next time we save the money and grab an earlier seat.



Even when they held the desert party for the SW fireworks during SWW, all we got were tables to stand at, there were no seats then either. (this was pre launchbay days) I think that is because of the location. In fact, the same holds true for EPCOT desert party and fireworks, no seats either, just tables... I would love to spoil myself sometimes with an MK desert party, haven't done that yet.


----------



## rteetz

Excited! Will be doing the dessert party tonight!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Excited! Will be doing the dessert party tonight!


Yay!! have fun, have a Vader cupcake for me


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Wish I had known, I could have been there to harass and annoy you. JK, might have been able to add a little pixie dust.


Have you had a chance to see the sw tour people during the dessert party?  We've heard the tour is limited to 40, so that ups the dessert party to about 250, right?


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

Live blog from the tour http://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2017/01/09/star-wars-tour-live-blog/


----------



## cvjpirate

Tour looks interesting, if they still offer it when I go in May I'll give it a shot.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I am becoming very impatient for the dessert party to update. I am looking to book for Feb 28th and we are just over a month out! I am a planner and it makes me uneasy not to have everything in a row by now. I am already packing my supply box, replacing meds in the first aid box ect. I SHOULD have everything booked by now!


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> I am becoming very impatient for the dessert party to update. I am looking to book for Feb 28th and we are just over a month out! I am a planner and it makes me uneasy not to have everything in a row by now. I am already packing my supply box, replacing meds in the first aid box ect. I SHOULD have everything booked by now!


This has been opening up only a month and in some cases, 3 weeks in advance


----------



## schrammalot

Fireworks party booked for Jan. 24th. ALL OF THE CUPCAKES (and liquor).


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> This has been opening up only a month and in some cases, 3 weeks in advance


I know the planner in me is just like  waiting!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

eeyoreandtink said:


> I know the planner in me is just like  waiting!



I totally get that, the new habit of Disney to announce things later and later, and finalize things later and later is wearing thin on me too!


----------



## pmaurer74

F! at 7pm and SWAGS at 7:45pm is this doable?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

pmaurer74 said:


> F! at 7pm and SWAGS at 7:45pm is this doable?


I would think not if you want to actually see end of F! and the projections for SWAGS. F! lets out about 7:25 ish, by the time you get out of the theater and head towards the viewing area its unlikely unless crowds are really light that you will be able to get close enough for a decent view.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> F! at 7pm and SWAGS at 7:45pm is this doable?


The only way is that you sit toward the top of your section,  leave as soon as the show is over and don't mind watching swags from very close.  There's always plenty of room right in front of gmr but it's like watching a movie from the front seats,  not ideal for the wide scope of this show


----------



## d-train

Impatiently waiting too...


----------



## yulilin3

Haven't read this yet https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...?campaignid=61928296&iusercampaignid=95789473


----------



## yulilin3

And there's Star Wars Galactic nights,  i need MONEY! !!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> Haven't read this yet https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...?campaignid=61928296&iusercampaignid=95789473


FYI, Just checked on booking this. There is a passholder discount. It's $119 for passholders.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> And there's Star Wars Galactic nights,  i need MONEY! !!


Tell me about it. I don't think its going to happen for us a month after a week long trip!


----------



## brnrss34

yulilin3 said:


> And there's Star Wars Galactic nights,  i need MONEY! !!


 Why can't this be in September!!


----------



## BlueFairy

On sale Now *Star Wars: Galactic Nights*, $129 adult, $124 kids.
4/14/17 7p-12a at DHS.

Was this announced ahead of time?


----------



## yulilin3

BlueFairy said:


> On sale Now *Star Wars: Galactic Nights*, $129 adult, $124 kids.
> 4/14/17 7p-12a at DHS.
> 
> Was this announced ahead of time?


Nope, it's so everyone coming to Celebration can go.  Like Last Tour to Endor.


----------



## yulilin3

brnrss34 said:


> Why can't this be in September!!


Coinciding with Celebration


----------



## AngiTN

Oh my word, would we love that new SW night. Why, oh why not have it closer to the dates for the Dark Side Marathon? We'll be down for that but not as early as the 14th. Don't they realize how many coming to it would want to do this special night too?


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Coinciding with Celebration


Celebration?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Celebration?


Star Wars celebration,  this year is here in Orlando that weekend in April


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars celebration,  this year is here in Orlando that weekend in April


Ah, ok. Bummer it's a weekend before the Dark Side. We just can't swing a full week then. We have to be home the weekend before


----------



## The Sunrise Student

It's Official...

http://www.starwars.com/news/woody-harrelson-signs-on-for-young-han-solo-film


----------



## The Sunrise Student

The SW:GN Party, should I or Shouldn't I?!?!

We are coming to Celebration, and we are going to Disney before it.... Hmmmmm

UPDATE: we are going.... just bought our tickets.


----------



## angai379

I trusted in the force. Signed up for galactic nights..Super excited!! I hope to see lots of you there.


----------



## tstidm1

I'm buying tickets tonight and will mention an interesting tidbit that isn't on the website in the Celebration thread. Really excited to be in DHS without as much Easter weekend crowds.


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> Haven't read this yet https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...?campaignid=61928296&iusercampaignid=95789473



Even though we already had plans with our costuming club that night, we still bought tickets. I think we'll take a look at the schedule when it gets closer to know when we'll arrive to the party. I think our strategy is that we'll have already done the rides on other park days, so we can just take time to soak in the party atmosphere and take pictures with the backdrops and characters.  (hehehehe…. DH and I always get a kick when we're taking pictures with folks in costume not in our costuming clubs.)

We're also not going to plan to do the dessert party during our Celebration trip to try to balance out the costs a teensy bit. We have (in theory) two nights to see the "fireworks show" so I'm not overly concerned about getting_ the best_ viewing location.

Thanks again for posting. Hope to see some of y'all there!


PS: Anyone wonder why it's called Galactic Night*s*? Anyone suspect another night is on the way?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Tiggerette said:


> Even though we already had plans with our costuming club that night, we still bought tickets. I think we'll take a look at the schedule when it gets closer to know when we'll arrive to the party. I think our strategy is that we'll have already done the rides on other park days, so we can just take time to soak in the party atmosphere and take pictures with the backdrops and characters.  (hehehehe…. DH and I always get a kick when we're taking pictures with folks in costume not in our costuming clubs.)
> 
> We're also not going to plan to do the dessert party during our Celebration trip to try to balance out the costs a teensy bit. We have (in theory) two nights to see the "fireworks show" so I'm not overly concerned about getting_ the best_ viewing location.
> 
> Thanks again for posting. Hope to see some of y'all there!
> 
> 
> PS: Anyone wonder why it's called Galactic Night*s*? Anyone suspect another night is on the way?


It would be really nice, given that this is an AP year for us. We would definitely squeeze out another trip for this.


----------



## tstidm1

I think we may see another night around Half Marathon the following weekend and possibly May 4th or 5th (Star Wars and Sith Days). Let's see if this sells out first before we speculate more on additional nights.


----------



## KayKayJS

We bought tickets. I think it's gonna sell out. 

Question for those who dress up: It seems the costume guidelines match the halloween party. Are we good to bring lightsabers?


----------



## yulilin3

It was suppose to be the night after Rogue One came out and for some reason they cancelled it. 
I wonder how long until it sells out,  pretty broke right now but I really want to go.  My daughter even told me that she doesn't need to go,  so I can buy the ticket


----------



## cvjpirate

If I lived closer I would be all over the event.


----------



## Cluelyss

eeyoreandtink said:


> Tell me about it. I don't think its going to happen for us a month after a week long trip!


We get home 10 days before this....don't think I can talk the hubby into another trip quite that soon! Lol! Sure hope they do more of these....


----------



## HopperFan

Tiggerette said:


> *PS: Anyone wonder why it's called Galactic Nights? Anyone suspect another night is on the way?*



They also called it a "debut" which would most certainly imply more than one.
I wouldn't use that term for one night annually, that would be inaugural.
DS suggested since it was on Friday, maybe a sell out would create another on Saturday.

When they stopped SWW, understandable due to the construction and reduced space to work in,
DS & I both said we thought a version would be back at some point, as a ticketed (pay) event.

Maybe this is practice run?


----------



## nancipants

I thought about buying tickets, but there's no way I want to go to Hollywood Studios after attending the convention all day.


----------



## yulilin3

So I just got back home and checked the HUB
Here's what I found

On April 14, from 7:00pm - Midnight, Star Wars fans will be able to experience an all-new Hollywood-inspired special event at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Star Wars: Galactic Nights. Tickets are extremely limited and cost $129 for adults and $124 for children ages 9 and under. Guests are able to book now by visiting DisneyWorld.com.  


Star Wars Galactic Nights includes:


*Seize the Saga Interactive Scavenger Hunt* – Event Guests are challenged to collect Star Wars themed pieces at the photo backdrops throughout the park, revealing a surprise when all items have been collected.
*Rebel Base Activities* - The Rebel Base will serve as the event hub with multiple events, hosted shows, Star Wars dance parties and more taking place in the center of the park.
*“Inside the Saga: Celebrity Chat Show”* – Guests can catch a celebrity chat show in Epic Theater to learn more about the making of Star Wars films.
*Star Wars photo opportunities* – Guests can don their Star Wars finest and enjoy iconic Star Wars backdrops, including Han Solo cast in Carbonite, Jabba the Hutt’s Palace, the Hoth Wampa Cave and more
*Galactic Nights Stars in Cars Motorcade* – This procession will welcome in Star Wars celebrities down Hollywood Blvd.
*Imperial March & March of the First Order* – Darth Vader will lead a battalion of Stormtroopers on a dramatic march down Hollywood Blvd to the Event Stage. Captain Phasma will also lead a unit of First Order Stormtroopers through the park, pausing to give a demonstration of power and strength.
*“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away”* – Guest are able to watch high-energy clips of the best moments from the film saga juxtaposed with character moments on stage, featuring Chewbacca, Darth Vader, Kylo Ren and more.
“*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular” *– The skies will come alive with the power of the Force, as the park’s popular Star Wars-themed nighttime spectacular lights up the night
Other popular attractions will be open, including Star Wars Launch Bay. Additional offerings will include the chance to experience Star Tours-The Adventures Continue attraction, AWR Trooper sightings, roaming droids, Star Wars-themed Food & Beverage, special merchandise and much more.


Frequently Asked Questions

*Will this event be recurring?*
Yes. Star Wars Galactic Nights will return for select dates and we look forward to sharing more information in the future.

*How is this different from Star Wars Weekends, which was included with admission?*
Star Wars Galactic Nights is a ticketed event with a limited capacity, allowing event Guests the opportunity for a more intimate experience with new and favorite Star Wars offerings.

*Is Disney’s Hollywood Studios closed during this event?*
Yes. This is an exclusive hard-ticket event, available to Guests with a purchased event ticket.


----------



## Tiggerette

KayKayJS said:


> We bought tickets. I think it's gonna sell out.
> 
> Question for those who dress up: It seems the costume guidelines match the halloween party. Are we good to bring lightsabers?



Some lightsabers have intricate wiring, but I would hope that simply turning it on to show security that it's a light-device would would be okay. Personally, I would LOVE to see a bunch of lightsabers making a rainbow tribute.


----------



## RMColosimo

I am going to be in Orlando for a convention in Feb, and a vendor is taking a bunch of us to the Dessert Party.  That's the only way I could ever afford it in all honesty.


----------



## KayKayJS

Tiggerette said:


> Some lightsabers have intricate wiring, but I would hope that simply turning it on to show security that it's a light-device would would be okay. Personally, I would LOVE to see a bunch of lightsabers making a rainbow tribute.



Thanks! My fiance wants to order some ultra sabers but I'm thinking the hasbro force FX or ultimate FX would be better as the Force FX are sold inside the park. Think we are going as sith.  I wouldn't be surprised if a tribute is organized!


----------



## ama_george

When I go in March, Fantasmic is scheduled for 8:30, with the park closing at 8. What time do you think SWGS will be if you had to guess? We would really like to do the dessert party. Will there be time for all of it?


----------



## AThrillingChase

I have been sooo MIA from this thread since the summer. It was a mess of buying a condo, renovations (still not done!), work blowing up, and two rundisney race trips - it was all I could do to stay on top of the race threads! But now with the marathon over (officially a marathoner!) I can finally focus on planning my dark side trip!



Tiggerette said:


> PS: Anyone wonder why it's called Galactic Night*s*? Anyone suspect another night is on the way?





yulilin3 said:


> *Will this event be recurring?*
> Yes. Star Wars Galactic Nights will return for select dates and we look forward to sharing more information in the future.



I am completely unsure of what to do here. We are arriving on the 14th for Celebration, then doing Universal for 2 days for Harry Potter (1st time) and then moving to disney on the night of the 18th through Monday the 24th for the challenge races. We have tickets taken care of with AP's for disney. But, hotel for celebration, universal, and disney + Universal tickets is killing the budget. I'd love to do this event, but, it means almost $50 in uber fees going back and forth to attend it since we won't be on disney property that night. You know, on top of the $250 for two tickets. If they are going to do it any other night...

I'm just afraid this will sell out before they announce other nights  ...and then they will say the other nights occur in...May. haha.


----------



## BigredNole

I just saw that DHS is having an evening special ticket Star Wars event on April 14th. It is from 7PM-midnight for the 40th anniversary of Star Wars. This is one separate ticket event I would pay for, but it looks like it is a 1 time thing.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> I have been sooo MIA from this thread since the summer. It was a mess of buying a condo, renovations (still not done!), work blowing up, and two rundisney race trips - it was all I could do to stay on top of the race threads! But now with the marathon over (officially a marathoner!) I can finally focus on planning my dark side trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely unsure of what to do here. We are arriving on the 14th for Celebration, then doing Universal for 2 days for Harry Potter (1st time) and then moving to disney on the night of the 18th through Monday the 24th for the challenge races. We have tickets taken care of with AP's for disney. But, hotel for celebration, universal, and disney + Universal tickets is killing the budget. I'd love to do this event, but, it means almost $50 in uber fees going back and forth to attend it since we won't be on disney property that night. You know, on top of the $250 for two tickets. If they are going to do it any other night...
> 
> I'm just afraid this will sell out before they announce other nights  ...and then they will say the other nights occur in...May. haha.


welcome back!!
My gut is that they might do it May 4th and then Opening night for Episode VIII. But obviously not confirmed.


----------



## yulilin3

ama_george said:


> When I go in March, Fantasmic is scheduled for 8:30, with the park closing at 8. What time do you think SWGS will be if you had to guess? We would really like to do the dessert party. Will there be time for all of it?


I would think SWaGS will be at 8pm. If there is only one F! not sure you could do both


----------



## yulilin3

being discussed on the SWW thread. It is not a one time thing


----------



## Number Six

nm


----------



## yulilin3

So the Galactic Nights event suggests that Boba Fett will be meeting inside Launch Bay and also Vader
Since they are doing something to the old game room, I thought it would be Vader for sure, but maybe it's a permanent meet for Boba Fett?


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> So the Galactic Nights event suggests that Boba Fett will be meeting inside Launch Bay and also Vader
> Since they are doing something to the old game room, I thought it would be Vader for sure, but maybe it's a permanent meet for Boba Fett?



That would be awesome. At this point, I am like anyone but Kylo. I wold vaguely even consider Jar Jar Binks, before I blew my head off


----------



## yulilin3

SWGN (Star Wars Galactic Nights) information and link to book has been added to first page post #3


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> That would be awesome. At this point, I am like anyone but Kylo. I wold vaguely even consider Jar Jar Binks, before I blew my head off


  I think Kylo is staying just because of Episode VIII. So we will have 3 permanent meet and greets inside Launch Bay


----------



## yulilin3

There's a lot of information in the WDW description:

_Come face-to-face with popular figures from the Star WarsSaga… and some you may be seeing for the very first time.

From famous heroes to infamous villains—and perhaps even an iconic droid or 2—keep your eyes peeled for many of your favorites. You may even spot an all-new Character never before seen in the Disney theme parks!_
 Never before seen at Disney Parks.....?
_
During Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular, you’ll see and hear and feel the music, magic and characters from the Saga as they light up the night with memorable Star Wars moments—complete with state-of-the-art projection effects, lasers, pyrotechnics and more.

Plus, before you’re thrust into the middle of the action starring the Skywalker family, keep your attention glued to the main stage for a special interactive pre-show—exclusive to the event!_
 Interactive preshow?

And all the stuff going on at Star Tours. Stormtroopers patrolling the loading area, Ewoks actually in their village...


----------



## seigyoku

BF got the email from Celebration early this morning and got us tickets a little before the blog post went up. He was really funny though. "Does this mean we won't be going to Celebration itself on the 14th?" No silly! Though clearly Andi and Peter of the SWS aren't going to be getting any sleep from the 14th to the 15th...

We popped over to DLR last week because I needed my holiday fix and Filbert the Trekin' Turtle needed to meet the two new Princesses, but of course, stopped over to check the SW stuff. I wouldn't be shocked if they follow the DL example and have Boba Fett in the cantina. He is never scheduled but I've seen him at least once a day every time I've gone since Launch Bay opened. The video game area is now Lego TFA and still some iPads with Angry Birds. You'd think they'd toss in Galaxy of Heroes or something.


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> There's a lot of information in the WDW description:
> 
> _During Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular, you’ll see and hear and feel the music, magic and characters from the Saga as they light up the night with memorable Star Wars moments—complete with state-of-the-art projection effects, lasers, pyrotechnics and more.
> 
> Plus, before you’re thrust into the middle of the action starring the Skywalker family, keep your attention glued to the main stage for a special interactive pre-show—exclusive to the event!_
> Interactive preshow?



 What I seriously think is that there will be an appearance by the Actors who are going to be in the Parade.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> What I seriously think is that there will be an appearance by the Actors who are going to be in the Parade.


yes, just like SWW. Wait, why can't we have SWW again?? not that I'm bitter or anything


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> yes, just like SWW. Wait, why can't we have SWW again?? not that I'm bitter or anything



My description this morning was "hard ticket SWW for five hours, minus face and disney characters, plus scavenger hunt and Andi."

*rubs hands together* Will Pablo be there hmm, I owe him like five drinks or something at this point. And if Matt Martin isn't there I will be shocked since he's as much a Disney Parks geek as a Star Wars one. And yes, I am fangirling over the Story Group and Andi and not the actors because I am That Person.


----------



## Slapshot1188

yulilin3 said:


> There's a lot of information in the WDW description:
> 
> _Come face-to-face with popular figures from the Star WarsSaga… and some you may be seeing for the very first time.
> 
> From famous heroes to infamous villains—and perhaps even an iconic droid or 2—keep your eyes peeled for many of your favorites. You may even spot an all-new Character never before seen in the Disney theme parks!_
> Never before seen at Disney Parks.....?
> _
> During Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular, you’ll see and hear and feel the music, magic and characters from the Saga as they light up the night with memorable Star Wars moments—complete with state-of-the-art projection effects, lasers, pyrotechnics and more.
> 
> Plus, before you’re thrust into the middle of the action starring the Skywalker family, keep your attention glued to the main stage for a special interactive pre-show—exclusive to the event!_
> Interactive preshow?
> 
> And all the stuff going on at Star Tours. Stormtroopers patrolling the loading area, Ewoks actually in their village...



To me it seems they took SW weekends... cut it down to a "party" that runs a few hours.. and want to charge you $130 per person for it.
I'm sure there will be a few extras, but when I compare it to the annual SWW (cancelled now) I just get sad.


----------



## dnllmz

yulilin3 said:


> So I just got back home and checked the HUB
> Here's what I found
> 
> On April 14, from 7:00pm - Midnight, Star Wars fans will be able to experience an all-new Hollywood-inspired special event at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Star Wars: Galactic Nights. Tickets are extremely limited and cost $129 for adults and $124 for children ages 9 and under. Guests are able to book now by visiting DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> 
> Star Wars Galactic Nights includes:
> 
> 
> *Seize the Saga Interactive Scavenger Hunt* – Event Guests are challenged to collect Star Wars themed pieces at the photo backdrops throughout the park, revealing a surprise when all items have been collected.
> *Rebel Base Activities* - The Rebel Base will serve as the event hub with multiple events, hosted shows, Star Wars dance parties and more taking place in the center of the park.
> *“Inside the Saga: Celebrity Chat Show”* – Guests can catch a celebrity chat show in Epic Theater to learn more about the making of Star Wars films.
> *Star Wars photo opportunities* – Guests can don their Star Wars finest and enjoy iconic Star Wars backdrops, including Han Solo cast in Carbonite, Jabba the Hutt’s Palace, the Hoth Wampa Cave and more
> *Galactic Nights Stars in Cars Motorcade* – This procession will welcome in Star Wars celebrities down Hollywood Blvd.
> *Imperial March & March of the First Order* – Darth Vader will lead a battalion of Stormtroopers on a dramatic march down Hollywood Blvd to the Event Stage. Captain Phasma will also lead a unit of First Order Stormtroopers through the park, pausing to give a demonstration of power and strength.
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away”* – Guest are able to watch high-energy clips of the best moments from the film saga juxtaposed with character moments on stage, featuring Chewbacca, Darth Vader, Kylo Ren and more.
> “*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular” *– The skies will come alive with the power of the Force, as the park’s popular Star Wars-themed nighttime spectacular lights up the night
> Other popular attractions will be open, including Star Wars Launch Bay. Additional offerings will include the chance to experience Star Tours-The Adventures Continue attraction, AWR Trooper sightings, roaming droids, Star Wars-themed Food & Beverage, special merchandise and much more.
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> *Will this event be recurring?*
> Yes. Star Wars Galactic Nights will return for select dates and we look forward to sharing more information in the future.
> 
> *How is this different from Star Wars Weekends, which was included with admission?*
> Star Wars Galactic Nights is a ticketed event with a limited capacity, allowing event Guests the opportunity for a more intimate experience with new and favorite Star Wars offerings.
> 
> *Is Disney’s Hollywood Studios closed during this event?*
> Yes. This is an exclusive hard-ticket event, available to Guests with a purchased event ticket.



Wow this sounds amazing. Definitely something we'd think about going to if we had the $.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## baloo's girl

On the Star Wars Galatic Nights party on April 14th, do you think they'll let us into the park early, like they do at MK for MNSSHP and MVMCP?


----------



## rteetz

Okay so we did the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party on Monday. It did not go as expected...

We were at Epcot for a bit and went to meet Joy and Sadness. Well the line was much longer than it looked. I am not complaining because the characters spend an awesome amount of time with guests however it screwed up our schedule. We got to the express bus transportation stop at 6:30, literally just missed the bus probably by seconds. So here we wait. 6:45 the DHS bus arrives. They won't put us on that bus until 7. The bus is there and waiting but they won't take us until the scheduled time. That kind of ticked me off. Nobody else showed up to go on the bus. We get to DHS and then head over to Launch Bay where they were taking down the check in booth, I rush up and ask if we can still check in. The CM Linda said sure and just gave us our lanyards without checking our name since we are so late. She told us we had about 10-15 minutes left to eat. I said okay thats fine. 

We go in as most are starting to finish up and head out. Dessert were still plentiful, I had some cupcakes and the weird frozen nitrogen thing they make. I also had some watermelon lemonade. Linda then came back with a manager and told the manager we arrived late. We said we had some bus issues. The manager then apologized and took our name because she said she would give us a partial refund. We really appreciated that and then Linda and her went off to get us some to go boxes to take desserts with us. Linda told us she would escort us over to the viewing area herself since everyone else was pretty much gone. 

They brought out three bags with three boxes stuffed to the brim with desserts! Linda then escorted us over and we ended up in the front row since my grandma was in an ECV.  We couldn't thank Linda enough and I reached out on Twitter to WDWToday to make sure she gets our compliments. 

While it wasn't making full use of the Dessert Party the CMs made it great. I would do it again but make sure we were at DHS at least 30 minutes before check in starts next time.


----------



## danikoski

I am surprised this doesn't include the desert party or some free food or drink like at MVMCP or MNSSHP. Interestingly, I believe the 7 hour tour costs the same, and does include the desert party.



yulilin3 said:


> So I just got back home and checked the HUB
> Here's what I found
> 
> On April 14, from 7:00pm - Midnight, Star Wars fans will be able to experience an all-new Hollywood-inspired special event at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Star Wars: Galactic Nights. Tickets are extremely limited and cost $129 for adults and $124 for children ages 9 and under. Guests are able to book now by visiting DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> 
> Star Wars Galactic Nights includes:
> 
> 
> *Seize the Saga Interactive Scavenger Hunt* – Event Guests are challenged to collect Star Wars themed pieces at the photo backdrops throughout the park, revealing a surprise when all items have been collected.
> *Rebel Base Activities* - The Rebel Base will serve as the event hub with multiple events, hosted shows, Star Wars dance parties and more taking place in the center of the park.
> *“Inside the Saga: Celebrity Chat Show”* – Guests can catch a celebrity chat show in Epic Theater to learn more about the making of Star Wars films.
> *Star Wars photo opportunities* – Guests can don their Star Wars finest and enjoy iconic Star Wars backdrops, including Han Solo cast in Carbonite, Jabba the Hutt’s Palace, the Hoth Wampa Cave and more
> *Galactic Nights Stars in Cars Motorcade* – This procession will welcome in Star Wars celebrities down Hollywood Blvd.
> *Imperial March & March of the First Order* – Darth Vader will lead a battalion of Stormtroopers on a dramatic march down Hollywood Blvd to the Event Stage. Captain Phasma will also lead a unit of First Order Stormtroopers through the park, pausing to give a demonstration of power and strength.
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away”* – Guest are able to watch high-energy clips of the best moments from the film saga juxtaposed with character moments on stage, featuring Chewbacca, Darth Vader, Kylo Ren and more.
> “*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular” *– The skies will come alive with the power of the Force, as the park’s popular Star Wars-themed nighttime spectacular lights up the night
> Other popular attractions will be open, including Star Wars Launch Bay. Additional offerings will include the chance to experience Star Tours-The Adventures Continue attraction, AWR Trooper sightings, roaming droids, Star Wars-themed Food & Beverage, special merchandise and much more.
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> *Will this event be recurring?*
> Yes. Star Wars Galactic Nights will return for select dates and we look forward to sharing more information in the future.
> 
> *How is this different from Star Wars Weekends, which was included with admission?*
> Star Wars Galactic Nights is a ticketed event with a limited capacity, allowing event Guests the opportunity for a more intimate experience with new and favorite Star Wars offerings.
> 
> *Is Disney’s Hollywood Studios closed during this event?*
> Yes. This is an exclusive hard-ticket event, available to Guests with a purchased event ticket.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Didn't you unexpectedly get a good chunk of it today? And you'll be able to do it again in April. Problem solved, what a coincidence.


 that's festival of the arts food money 
will you be at Epcot today?? Thanks again


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Okay so we did the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party on Monday. It did not go as expected...
> 
> We were at Epcot for a bit and went to meet Joy and Sadness. Well the line was much longer than it looked. I am not complaining because the characters spend an awesome amount of time with guests however it screwed up our schedule. We got to the express bus transportation stop at 6:30, literally just missed the bus probably by seconds. So here we wait. 6:45 the DHS bus arrives. They won't put us on that bus until 7. The bus is there and waiting but they won't take us until the scheduled time. That kind of ticked me off. Nobody else showed up to go on the bus. We get to DHS and then head over to Launch Bay where they were taking down the check in booth, I rush up and ask if we can still check in. The CM Linda said sure and just gave us our lanyards without checking our name since we are so late. She told us we had about 10-15 minutes left to eat. I said okay thats fine.
> 
> We go in as most are starting to finish up and head out. Dessert were still plentiful, I had some cupcakes and the weird frozen nitrogen thing they make. I also had some watermelon lemonade. Linda then came back with a manager and told the manager we arrived late. We said we had some bus issues. The manager then apologized and took our name because she said she would give us a partial refund. We really appreciated that and then Linda and her went off to get us some to go boxes to take desserts with us. Linda told us she would escort us over to the viewing area herself since everyone else was pretty much gone.
> 
> They brought out three bags with three boxes stuffed to the brim with desserts! Linda then escorted us over and we ended up in the front row since my grandma was in an ECV.  We couldn't thank Linda enough and I reached out on Twitter to WDWToday to make sure she gets our compliments.
> 
> While it wasn't making full use of the Dessert Party the CMs made it great. I would do it again but make sure we were at DHS at least 30 minutes before check in starts next time.


That's is amazing,  thanks for sharing.


----------



## tstidm1

danikoski said:


> I am surprised this doesn't include the desert party or some free food or drink like at MVMCP or MNSSHP. Interestingly, I believe the 7 hour tour costs the same, and does include the desert party.



I'm actually not surprised on this because this is a party during a Peak time. They're thinking they will make more money from folks who are arriving from the Convention Center and Celebration. Maybe, that is a surprise they will do when people get there.


----------



## yulilin3

danikoski said:


> I am surprised this doesn't include the desert party or some free food or drink like at MVMCP or MNSSHP. Interestingly, I believe the 7 hour tour costs the same, and does include the desert party.


They did a similar event years ago,  also when Celebration was held here in Orlando and to mark the Star Tours change , it was called Last Tour to Endor, no food included either.


----------



## yulilin3

baloo's girl said:


> On the Star Wars Galatic Nights party on April 14th, do you think they'll let us into the park early, like they do at MK for MNSSHP and MVMCP?


I wouldn't be surprised if they do. The park closes at 7pm that night so it would make more sense to wristband/lanyard all SWGN attendees and check just like during the parties. Not sure if TSMM will have an early closing to avoid having people get in line at 6:59pm.  Details won't come out until much later


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I know a lot of our 501st Garrison that is going to SWC Orlando is also going to SW:GN! As a matter of fact there are a bunch of 501st buzzing about the event so I am sure there will be tons more... and we are all inquiring to what level of costume we will be allowed to wear during the SW:GN event... Obviously non masked, but that does mean that if we are allowed there are gonna be some really cool costumes walking around the parks.

Stay Tuned, I'll keep you posted....


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know a lot of our 501st Garrison that is going to SWC Orlando is also going to SW:GN! As a matter of fact there are a bunch of 501st buzzing about the event so I am sure there will be tons more... and we are all inquiring to what level of costume we will be allowed to wear during the SW:GN event... Obviously non masked, but that does mean that if we are allowed there are gonna be some really cool costumes walking around the parks.
> 
> Stay Tuned, I'll keep you posted....


I want to take a pic with Mara Jade (no gun in the holster of course)


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I want to take a pic with Mara Jade (no gun in the holster of course)



At Celebration people are more than happy to pose for pictures.  There are so many amazing costumes.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> At Celebration people are more than happy to pose for pictures.  There are so many amazing costumes.


 I was talking to that specific Mara Jade  @The Sunrise Student  could totally bring her MJ to the party


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I want to take a pic with Mara Jade (no gun in the holster of course)



While at Celebration you will have to come find me, I will be wearing several costumes throughout the convention


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> I was talking to that specific Mara Jade  @The Sunrise Student  could totally bring her MJ to the party



Right now Hubby and I are in debate mode as to what we can bring to the party, Officers and Mara Jade are part of our debate  We'll have to see if we are allowed to bring that high of a quality costume in... Disney's concern is always that we will be mistaken as CMs.


----------



## Tiggerette

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know a lot of our 501st Garrison that is going to SWC Orlando is also going to SW:GN! As a matter of fact there are a bunch of 501st buzzing about the event so I am sure there will be tons more... and we are all inquiring to what level of costume we will be allowed to wear during the SW:GN event... Obviously non masked, but that does mean that if we are allowed there are gonna be some really cool costumes walking around the parks.
> 
> Stay Tuned, I'll keep you posted....



Yep, I was wondering if face paint (aka Twi'lek alien) would be acceptable since you could see the face. Does anyone have insights from the Halloween parties about face paint?

Another example: (not-too-scary) Zombie Stormtroopers.... if the face is easily visible, but has minor prosthetics like pieces of moss or face paint. Has anyone seen (not-too-scary) Zombies during the Halloween parties?


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they do. The park closes at 7pm that night so it would make more sense to wristband/lanyard all SWGN attendees and check just like during the parties. Not sure if TSMM will have an early closing to avoid having people get in line at 6:59pm.  Details won't come out until much later



I called Disney Tickets on this question yesterday. Your Galactic Nights ticket will get you into DHS at 5 PM that evening. I also mentioned this in the Celebration thread post about this yesterday. I think they want to avoid the Villains event isuses, so it may be much smaller amount of tickets than for MVMCP or MNSSHP.


----------



## Tiggerette

The Sunrise Student said:


> Right now Hubby and I are in debate mode as to what we can bring to the party, Officers and Mara Jade are part of our debate  We'll have to see if we are allowed to bring that high of a quality costume in... Disney's concern is always that we will be mistaken as CMs.



I saw replica-type costumes at the Halloween party this year. There was a gorgeous Cinderella in blue ball gown, and just lovely Belle in the yellow ball gown. There were also a few Princes in their finery. My personal favourites were the high quality costumes with a unique twist... I think I saw a ball gown lit up with fairy lights (LEDs), and a few clever mash-ups. I really enjoyed the creativity of those.

There's also the rule about not being allowed to take photos with other guests, though I assume if they're your "friends" that you're "meeting up with" at the park, you could all get a photopass taken together as a group. I definitely hear you about the high-quality costumes, but I think in this instance, since Disney is calling out the various rules for costume, that you're okay with your officer or Mara Jade for example. I think it might be more difficult not to be "in-character" like we usually are at our costuming troops. In this instance (the DHS party) we're not "on" like at troops, we're just a part of the party. (It'll be sooooo neat and kinda wierd in that way.)


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> I called Disney Tickets on this question yesterday. Your Galactic Nights ticket will get you into DHS at 5 PM that evening. I also mentioned this in the Celebration thread post about this yesterday. I think they want to avoid the Villains event isuses, so it may be much smaller amount of tickets than for MVMCP or MNSSHP.


thanks I will add this information to the first page


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Tiggerette said:


> I saw replica-type costumes at the Halloween party this year. There was a gorgeous Cinderella in blue ball gown, and just lovely Belle in the yellow ball gown. There were also a few Princes in their finery. My personal favourites were the high quality costumes with a unique twist... I think I saw a ball gown lit up with fairy lights (LEDs), and a few clever mash-ups. I really enjoyed the creativity of those.
> 
> There's also the rule about not being allowed to take photos with other guests, though I assume if they're your "friends" that you're "meeting up with" at the park, you could all get a photopass taken together as a group. I definitely hear you about the high-quality costumes, but I think in this instance, since Disney is calling out the various rules for costume, that you're okay with your officer or Mara Jade for example. I think it might be more difficult not to be "in-character" like we usually are at our costuming troops. In this instance (the DHS party) we're not "on" like at troops, we're just a part of the party. (It'll be sooooo neat and kinda wierd in that way.)



Disney holds 501st Legion and Rebel Legion to a bit of a different standard than someone whom is not with the organization... both these organizations have been working with Disney for years.... so it gets kinda tricky.... we like to make sure we keep that relationship in good condition, and hold ourselves a little more accountable.


----------



## AThrillingChase

The Sunrise Student said:


> I know a lot of our 501st Garrison that is going to SWC Orlando is also going to SW:GN! As a matter of fact there are a bunch of 501st buzzing about the event so I am sure there will be tons more... and we are all inquiring to what level of costume we will be allowed to wear during the SW:GN event... Obviously non masked, but that does mean that if we are allowed there are gonna be some really cool costumes walking around the parks.
> 
> Stay Tuned, I'll keep you posted....



This really makes me want to go now...aaah I am waffling! I have everything put in I just have to hit purchase.


----------



## JayLeeJay

The event sounds awesome but I am so hesitant to book something that is nonrefundable. Our plans change so much that I really hate being locked into something.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> The event sounds awesome but I am so hesitant to book something that is nonrefundable. Our plans change so much that I really hate being locked into something.


I know what you mean.  The non transferable is a problem.  I'm basically in saving mode right now,  hoping it doesn't sell out


----------



## yulilin3

Do 


AThrillingChase said:


> This really makes me want to go now...aaah I am waffling! I have everything put in I just have to hit purchase.


Do it, do it, do it!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Do
> 
> Do it, do it, do it!!!



Lol the pressure. I'm still staring at it trying to work out my budget. It isn't going well!!

I am figuring that worst case, if my brother can't make it, they will let me bring someone else. Even if that means a stranger I pick up at Celebration   Maybe we can organize some kind of carpool from Celebration over that night...crap. See what I did there. I assumed a purchase already.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> Lol the pressure. I'm still staring at it trying to work out my budget. It isn't going well!!
> 
> I am figuring that worst case, if my brother can't make it, they will let me bring someone else. Even if that means a stranger I pick up at Celebration   Maybe we can organize some kind of carpool from Celebration over that night...crap. See what I did there. I assumed a purchase already.


Are you staying by the convention center?


----------



## disprincess2213

Hey guys!! DH just booked SW Firework party as a surprise and I am beyond excited!! QUick question for you all who have been there recently.  I am wondering about alcohol.  Are the alcoholic beverages pre made or does a bartender make them?  I cant remember where but I saw a review where they had the actual bottles of liquor out (not self serve but with a bartender)...a vodka, a rum, etc....the reason why I ask is bc DH pretty much only drinks rum and cokes and I know that they have diet coke in cans and was hoping there was a chance they may make him one if the drinks have rum in them?  How are the adult beverages there?  Can you take one to go when watching the fireworks?  THanks to anyone who can answer!!


----------



## mckennarose

We're looking ahead to doing this in May and I'm beyond excited!   I got some Disney gift cards as a present and was wondering if I can use them for the dessert party?  I'm guessing if so, then I would probably be able to put the card number in when I actually order the party on MDE.  They usually allow one gift card to be used for things (like memory maker) so Im hoping it's the same.  I can transfer the balances onto one card and use that. 
Does anyone have experience paying for the dessert party with a Disney gift card?


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Are you staying by the convention center?



We are...I think! I booked a convention hotel way back when they still had some. Wyndham I think



mckennarose said:


> We're looking ahead to doing this in May and I'm beyond excited!   I got some Disney gift cards as a present and was wondering if I can use them for the dessert party?  I'm guessing if so, then I would probably be able to put the card number in when I actually order the party on MDE.  They usually allow one gift card to be used for things (like memory maker) so Im hoping it's the same.  I can transfer the balances onto one card and use that.
> Does anyone have experience paying for the dessert party with a Disney gift card?



Sure can - in the add payment field there is a section just for gift cards!


----------



## mckennarose

AThrillingChase said:


> We are...I think! I booked a convention hotel way back when they still had some. Wyndham I think
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can - in the add payment field there is a section just for gift cards!


Great, thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> We are...I think! I booked a convention hotel way back when they still had some. Wyndham I think
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can - in the add payment field there is a section just for gift cards!


I'm sure you'll find someone to share a cab or uber


----------



## lovethattink

The Sunrise Student said:


> Disney holds 501st Legion and Rebel Legion to a bit of a different standard than someone whom is not with the organization... both these organizations have been working with Disney for years.... so it gets kinda tricky.... we like to make sure we keep that relationship in good condition, and hold ourselves a little more accountable.



Dh was curious what would be allowed. 

MJ  is noncannon  now, maybe different rules for her even though she's approved?


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser said:


> It helps that a very high ranking WDW CM is a member of the 501.


Oh, that helps to explain everything. Cool!!

And I also want to add, especially to this thread:
 @yulilin3!!!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> You're welcome, nice to see you. Happy birthday!!!





hiroMYhero said:


> Oh, that helps to explain everything. Cool!!
> 
> And I also want to add, especially to this thread:
> @yulilin3!!!


Thank you so much.  Awww my home thread,  just like DHS is my home Park.  I love you all,  even those that troll


----------



## AThrillingChase

hiroMYhero said:


> Oh, that helps to explain everything. Cool!!
> 
> And I also want to add, especially to this thread:
> @yulilin3!!!



aaah happy bday!


----------



## preemiemama

Yes!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## wdwnut61

*Happy Birthday *


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> aaah happy bday!





preemiemama said:


> Yes!  Happy Birthday!





wdwnut61 said:


> *Happy Birthday *


Thank you so much. Just got back home and probably had one of the best safaris at AK I've ever had. So many animals, the hyenas were walking around. cheetahs up close and moving, lion/lioness napping side by side, baby Stella with her momma (elephants), mandrill monkeys playing around, giraffes right next to the truck...it was truly magical


----------



## beesly

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you so much. Just got back home and probably had one of the best safaris at AK I've ever had. So many animals, the hyenas were walking around. cheetahs up close and moving, lion/lioness napping side by side, baby Stella with her momma (elephants, mandrill monkeys playing around, giraffes right next to the truck...it was truly magical



Sounds like an excellent way to spend a birthday evening. Many happy returns!


----------



## LvsTnk

Happy Birthday!


----------



## yulilin3

OMG!!! My son just came back from work, handed me an envelope and said Happy Birthday...guess who has two thumbs, is celebrating a birthday and is going to Galactic Nights?????
This super lucky girl


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Good things happen to good people.
> 
> Between going to the SW Celebration and Galactic Nights, we'll need a surgeon afterwards to remove the smile off your face.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, I'll be at GN.


So much star wars condensed in one long weekend,  aaaaaaahhhhhhh
It'll be fun to see you,  we can have a dis meet for sure. 
I seriously cannot stop smiling


----------



## soniam

Happy Birthday! And congratulations on going to Celebration and Galactic Nights! I am envious. I wish I could have swung a Celebration trip, but we are already doing a lot of trips this year.


----------



## ArielSRL

@yulilin3!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> OMG!!! My son just came back from work, handed me an envelope and said Happy Birthday...guess who has two thumbs, is celebrating a birthday and is going to Galactic Nights?????
> This super lucky girl



That is amazing, what a sweet son!

Btw, the peer pressure worked so I will see you there


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> OMG!!! My son just came back from work, handed me an envelope and said Happy Birthday...guess who has two thumbs, is celebrating a birthday and is going to Galactic Nights?????
> This super lucky girl



Happy birthday and you have great kids!


----------



## frisbeego

Any guesses as to how they'll handle Jedi Training during Galactic Nights?  Would it be the same as any other day?


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Any guesses as to how they'll handle Jedi Training during Galactic Nights?  Would it be the same as any other day?


I didn't even notice they were doing JT during Galactic Nights, I have no clue how the sign up would be


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> OMG!!! My son just came back from work, handed me an envelope and said Happy Birthday...guess who has two thumbs, is celebrating a birthday and is going to Galactic Nights?????
> This super lucky girl



Your son rocks! Best bday present ever! Will be a exciting weekend!


----------



## wdwnut61

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you so much. Just got back home and probably had one of the best safaris at AK I've ever had. So many animals, the hyenas were walking around. cheetahs up close and moving, lion/lioness napping side by side, baby Stella with her momma (elephants), mandrill monkeys playing around, giraffes right next to the truck...it was truly magical



That's wonderful what a great way to spend your birthday


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovethattink said:


> Dh was curious what would be allowed.
> 
> MJ  is noncannon  now, maybe different rules for her even though she's approved?




For Mara I think the cloak versions might pose issues (I have 4 different ways I can wear that costume)... MJ is the easy one for me to bring... it would be our officers and other costumes that might pose a problem, anything that CMs might wear as well and could confuse us as Disney Cast Members... MJ will never show up at the parks so she is safer than most for me to wear.


----------



## tstidm1

The Sunrise Student said:


> For Mara I think the cloak versions might pose issues (I have 4 different ways I can wear that costume)... MJ is the easy one for me to bring... it would be our officers and other costumes that might pose a problem, anything that CMs might wear as well and could confuse us as Disney Cast Members... MJ will never show up at the parks so she is safer than most for me to wear.



That is an excellent question and one I'm not sure how that would work for Stormtroopers. I wouldn't be surprised if Senior Florida Garrison or even at the 501st International level is looking into this with Disney. Not everyone in the 501st can get into the Banquet that evening.


----------



## KayKayJS

Assuming robes with hoods and lightsabers are ok... but hope to get more clarification before the event..


----------



## Jennifer81

Good morning. We are trying to book the dessert party for the end of March, I've been checking everyday. Well this morning i checked, and it finally allowed me to pick a date, but there were no tables available  
I checked other March dates to see if my date had just sold out, but same thing. Anyone experience this while trying to book? Thanks!


----------



## beesly

Jennifer81 said:


> Good morning. We are trying to book the dessert party for the end of March, I've been checking everyday. Well this morning i checked, and it finally allowed me to pick a date, but there were no tables available
> I checked other March dates to see if my date had just sold out, but same thing. Anyone experience this while trying to book? Thanks!



This is what happens every time new dates appear. They are unavailable at first, but could open up at any time now. I'd check again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## cvjpirate

Jennifer81 said:


> Good morning. We are trying to book the dessert party for the end of March, I've been checking everyday. Well this morning i checked, and it finally allowed me to pick a date, but there were no tables available
> I checked other March dates to see if my date had just sold out, but same thing. Anyone experience this while trying to book? Thanks!



I would keep checking back, I assume they are about to released the dates for booking. They just released the SW Tour dates for booking in March as well.


----------



## yulilin3

Jennifer81 said:


> Good morning. We are trying to book the dessert party for the end of March, I've been checking everyday. Well this morning i checked, and it finally allowed me to pick a date, but there were no tables available
> I checked other March dates to see if my date had just sold out, but same thing. Anyone experience this while trying to book? Thanks!


first thanks for the heads up, second, that means they haven't released the dates yet. They should to day or tomorrow, sometimes when they have done this on a Friday the dates open up on the Monday so keep checking


----------



## Jennifer81

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## yulilin3

Quick look and it seems we will have SWaGS every day, schedule is out until March 31st
Dessert party times:
Feb 25th through March 4th at 6:30pm
March 5th through March 11th at 6:45pm
March 12th through March 31st at 7:45pm
Dessert party is an hour and 15 minutes before SWaGS show


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> Quick look and it seems we will have SWaGS every day, schedule is out until March 31st
> Dessert party times:
> Feb 29 through March 4th at 6:30pm
> March 5th through March 11th at 6:45pm
> March 12th through March 31st at 7:45pm
> Dessert party is an hour and 15 minutes before SWaGS show


What about the 27th and 28th? We are looking for Feb 27th and right now it shows a time of 6:30 but won't allow for booking.


----------



## Jennifer81

We just called Disney dining to see if we could maybe book through them. They are telling us that our date is sold out. Could this be right?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Jennifer81 said:


> We just called Disney dining to see if we could maybe book through them. They are telling us that our date is sold out. Could this be right?


It  isn't. This happens every time they release dates.


----------



## Jennifer81

eeyoreandtink said:


> It  isn't. This happens every time they release dates.


That's what I figured. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> What about the 27th and 28th? We are looking for Feb 27th and right now it shows a time of 6:30 but won't allow for booking.


fixing it, not a leap year


----------



## yulilin3

Here you go:
Quick look and it seems we will have SWaGS every day, schedule is out until March 31st
Dessert party times:
Feb 25th through March 4th at 6:30pm. SWaGS at 7:45pm
March 5th through March 11th at 6:45pm. SWaGS at 8pm
March 12th through March 31st at 7:45pm . SWaGS at 9pm
Dessert party is an hour and 15 minutes before SWaGS show


----------



## Tiggerette

tstidm1 said:


> That is an excellent question and one I'm not sure how that would work for Stormtroopers. I wouldn't be surprised if Senior Florida Garrison or even at the 501st International level is looking into this with Disney. Not everyone in the 501st can get into the Banquet that evening.



Following the thread at the Legion forums for any updates from LEC or Florida GCO, etc. However, I think the adult-mask discussion is also apt here, because people can purchase (or make) stormtrooper and other masked halloween-type costumes. For example, there's lots of folks that love Mandolorians, who are helmeted characters. I think it's pretty safe to say that one could costume as a trooper or bounty-hunter _sans_ helmet. I also know folks that wouldn't' dream of wearing one without the other, but this is a different type of event.... and as mentioned, it's open to lots more people than the proportionally fewer number that are in movie-quality costuming clubs.

I think that's why I love mash-ups for these types of events. It's obvious the costumer isn't a cast member, and I really enjoy the creativity and artistry that goes into making a well-designed mash-up. That said, I acknowledge and affirm the folks that hate mash-ups.... and can't stand the sight of them. I'm tickled by that, honestly. Just like planning a Disney day, there's multitudinous manners to enjoy your fandom. 

I think my husband is planning to bring his zombie trooper, so he can shamble with some other friends in their zombie outfits at Celebration. I'm thinking of being Zombie Luminara from Rebels to join them. I know we can wear them at Celebration, but it's possible that 1) even no-blood-not-gorey zombie armour will be allowed in DHS and 2) scorched-looking face paint may qualify as a mask, which would also preclude any shambling at DHS. 

*Lastly, shall we make a community thread to chat about this event specifically,* and potentially meet up at some point in the night for a big group photo and bigger *group hug with Yulilin*?


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggerette said:


> Following the thread at the Legion forums for any updates from LEC or Florida GCO, etc. However, I think the adult-mask discussion is also apt here, because people can purchase (or make) stormtrooper and other masked halloween-type costumes. For example, there's lots of folks that love Mandolorians, who are helmeted characters. I think it's pretty safe to say that one could costume as a trooper or bounty-hunter _sans_ helmet. I also know folks that wouldn't' dream of wearing one without the other, but this is a different type of event.... and as mentioned, it's open to lots more people than the proportionally fewer number that are in movie-quality costuming clubs.
> 
> I think that's why I love mash-ups for these types of events. It's obvious the costumer isn't a cast member, and I really enjoy the creativity and artistry that goes into making a well-designed mash-up. That said, I acknowledge and affirm the folks that hate mash-ups.... and can't stand the sight of them. I'm tickled by that, honestly. Just like planning a Disney day, there's multitudinous manners to enjoy your fandom.
> 
> I think my husband is planning to bring his zombie trooper, so he can shamble with some other friends in their zombie outfits at Celebration. I'm thinking of being Zombie Luminara from Rebels to join them. I know we can wear them at Celebration, but it's possible that 1) even no-blood-not-gorey zombie armour will be allowed in DHS and 2) scorched-looking face paint may qualify as a mask, which would also preclude any shambling at DHS.
> 
> *Lastly, shall we make a community thread to chat about this event specifically,* and potentially meet up at some point in the night for a big group photo and bigger *group hug with Yulilin*?


@tstidm1  has a thread on SW Celebration, maybe we can discuss Celebration/SWGN there. But also keep a discussion here for those that are only coming to SWGN
http://disboards.com/threads/a-disers-guide-to-star-wars-celebration.3509321/
We should try and meet at some point


----------



## The Sunrise Student

tstidm1 said:


> That is an excellent question and one I'm not sure how that would work for Stormtroopers. I wouldn't be surprised if Senior Florida Garrison or even at the 501st International level is looking into this with Disney. Not everyone in the 501st can get into the Banquet that evening.



A HUGE number of 501st have already been chatting this up, we kinda already know the rules... been doing this for a while now with SWW.... 

None of the masked characters would fly... just like anyone else.
Same with cloaks/capes... hence why I have to worry about Mara Jade's Cloak that I wear.

And we are absolutely not allowed to pose for pictures, like say CM Disney Characters do.... now friends taking pictures, and a group with Photo pass, no problem.


----------



## obx_mama

yulilin3 said:


> OMG!!! My son just came back from work, handed me an envelope and said Happy Birthday...guess who has two thumbs, is celebrating a birthday and is going to Galactic Nights?????
> This super lucky girl


What a great surprise!!!  You do so much here to keep everyone informed of all things SW related, you deserve to go!  Plus, we know we'll get a good review when you are back!  

Happy birthday, a day late!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> A HUGE number of 501st have already been chatting this up, we kinda already know the rules... been doing this for a while now with SWW....
> 
> None of the masked characters would fly... just like anyone else.
> Same with cloaks/capes... hence why I have to worry about Mara Jade's Cloak that I wear.
> 
> And we are absolutely not allowed to pose for pictures, like say CM Disney Characters do.... now friends taking pictures, and a group with Photo pass, no problem.


Disney "rules" ar always tricky. I remember everyone stressing over MNSSHP costumes and when I went I saw a whole lotta rule breaking.
Would you be comfortable wearing the MJ outfit and if by any chance they don't want you to wear the cape, then just store it or we can put it in my car? 
Mask are a definite no-no


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Disney "rules" ar always tricky. I remember everyone stressing over MNSSHP costumes and when I went I saw a whole lotta rule breaking.
> Would you be comfortable wearing the MJ outfit and if by any chance they don't want you to wear the cape, then just store it or we can put it in my car?
> Mask are a definite no-no



***We will have our car, driving down with all our costumes and gear***

Huge debate going on now for me when it comes to hair... See I went back to my kinda natural hair color with highlights for the wedding... despite the fact that I look ok as a red head I really am blonde/ash-blonde... IF I start dying my hair red again, I would be alright wearing Mara to the parks, even without the cape....  just really need to tone my thighs that jumps suit is something else...  BUT if I am still in blonde mode and have to keep sporting a wig for the red, I will not... Hard to do stuff in a wig... especially long haired one.

Check out my cosplay page where a copy of my 501st submission photos are for Mara and you will see three of the 4 variations, two of which are no capes.


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> ***We will have our car, driving down with all our costumes and gear***
> 
> Huge debate going on now for me when it comes to hair... See I went back to my kinda natural hair color with highlights for the wedding... despite the fact that I look ok as a red head I really am blonde/ash-blonde... IF I start dying my hair red again, I would be alright wearing Mara to the parks, even without the cape....  just really need to tone my thighs that jumps suit is something else...  BUT if I am still in blonde mode and have to keep sporting a wing for the red, I will not... Hard to do stuff in a wig... especially long haired one.
> 
> Check out my cosplay page where a copy of my 501st submission photos are for Mara and you will see three of the 4 variations, two of which are no capes.


Gotcha. I would wear what you feel more comfortable then. Whatever it is I know it'll be cool


----------



## senadler

It looks like they are adding the tour on Wednesday in March as well as Monday and Saturday. Times were loaded this morning, but like the desert party there is no availability yet.


----------



## yulilin3

senadler said:


> It looks like they are adding the tour on Wednesday in March as well as Monday and Saturday. Times were loaded this morning, but like the desert party there is no availability yet.


thanks for the heads up.
Wow I'm liking this release of info "early"
Actually some dates for Jan opened up as well.


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars Tour
Jan added 25th
Feb added all Wednesdays dates and swapped 20th for the 21st
March added Monday, Wednesday and Saturday with time change from 1pm to 2pm starting to March 13th


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Gotcha. I would wear what you feel more comfortable then. Whatever it is I know it'll be cool



@yulilin3 You are gonna see a lot of me in costume.... you are still going to all 4 days of Celebration, right?

Actually IF any of you are going to Celebration too, be sure to say  I would love to meet you!


----------



## yulilin3

The Sunrise Student said:


> @yulilin3 You are gonna see a lot of me in costume.... you are still going to all 4 days of Celebration, right?
> 
> Actually IF any of you are going to Celebration too, be sure to say  I would love to meet you!


yes ma'am, all 4 days. Steph will come on Saturday if she doesn't have Shrek rehearsals . She wants to cosplay as Dr. Aphra but I don't think she'll  have time to  make it though


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> yes ma'am, all 4 days. Steph will come on Saturday if she doesn't have Shrek rehearsals . She wants to cosplay as Dr. Aphra but I don't think she'll  have time to  make it though



Very awesome....


----------



## AThrillingChase

The Sunrise Student said:


> A HUGE number of 501st have already been chatting this up, we kinda already know the rules... been doing this for a while now with SWW....
> 
> None of the masked characters would fly... just like anyone else.
> Same with cloaks/capes... hence why I have to worry about Mara Jade's Cloak that I wear.
> 
> And we are absolutely not allowed to pose for pictures, like say CM Disney Characters do.... now friends taking pictures, and a group with Photo pass, no problem.



I assume it's like the Halloween parties. Just don't allow a line to form and we can all say oh we've known her for years 

I am going to wear my Rey costume from the dark side 10k. I made most of it, but, definitely not movie quality as some aspects were done for running. I will have it with me for the races the next weekend anyways!

ETA - just realized I can buy some super comfy Rey boots for it!


----------



## wsssup

Star wars tour all set for tomorrow. Will write a report with as much info as i can muster up.


----------



## WhitneyMB

yulilin3 said:


> Quick look and it seems we will have SWaGS every day, schedule is out until March 31st
> Dessert party times:
> Feb 25th through March 4th at 6:30pm
> March 5th through March 11th at 6:45pm
> March 12th through March 31st at 7:45pm
> Dessert party is an hour and 15 minutes before SWaGS show



I have been waiting to book on either March 3rd or 4th but it won't let me online. It shows no availability  Anyone having luck booking by phone for the March dates? Or is everyone being told it is sold out (by untrained cast members)? 
I was so exciting when it finally appeared online! It's frustrating that it's still not working.


----------



## cvjpirate

WhitneyMB said:


> I have been waiting to book on either March 3rd or 4th but it won't let me online. It shows no availability  Anyone having luck booking by phone for the March dates? Or is everyone being told it is sold out (by untrained cast members)?
> I was so exciting when it finally appeared online! It's frustrating that it's still not working.



Keep trying, they just released the dates for March today. It might not let you book till tomorrow, just keep checking.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> OMG!!! My son just came back from work, handed me an envelope and said Happy Birthday...guess who has two thumbs, is celebrating a birthday and is going to Galactic Nights?????
> This super lucky girl



Happy Belated Birthday! I am so happy about your surprise. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures. Thanks for all you do he's.


----------



## yulilin3

WhitneyMB said:


> I have been waiting to book on either March 3rd or 4th but it won't let me online. It shows no availability  Anyone having luck booking by phone for the March dates? Or is everyone being told it is sold out (by untrained cast members)?
> I was so exciting when it finally appeared online! It's frustrating that it's still not working.


It's taken anywhere from hours to days,  I know that doesn't help the frustration.


----------



## maw

yulilin3 said:


> Quick look and it seems we will have SWaGS every day, schedule is out until March 31st
> Dessert party times:
> Feb 25th through March 4th at 6:30pm
> March 5th through March 11th at 6:45pm
> March 12th through March 31st at 7:45pm
> Dessert party is an hour and 15 minutes before SWaGS show


Yay - that means April is next! Dear Disney, why do you make it so hard to plan this stuff?

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AKK how did my trip creep up so quickly! (my ticker is way off --- don't know how but we leave Monday!)  Just realized i haven't contacted Special Diets about the dessert party yet -- any suggestions as to where i might find some very recent pictures of the food offerings so I can get a feel for what i might be able to eat without causing too much of a scene?*


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Tour
> Jan added 25th
> Feb added all Wednesdays dates and swapped 20th for the 21st
> March added Monday, Wednesday and Saturday with time change from 1pm to 2pm starting to March 13th



GAAAAHHHH the 20th is the date I wanted. I moved everything around when the 20th wasn't available and now have the party booked for the 25th. Guess I'm just happy they didn't swap out the 25th!


----------



## DisneyNutMary

I'm excitedly awaiting reviews of today's tour.
I'm trying to decide on a tour Wed 3/1 or just the dessert party 2/28. I'm glad the dates were finally updated, I was starting to get antsy to get my planning done.


----------



## lovethattink

If you are at DHS today,  you may notice the presence of fans Disney bounding or dressing dapper. Some fans have organized a Carrie Fisher/Debbie Reynolds tribute for today.


----------



## maw

lovethattink said:


> If you are at DHS today,  you may notice the presence of fans Disney bounding or dressing dapper. Some fans have organized a Carrie Fisher/Debbie Reynolds tribute for today.


Oh that's cool!


----------



## lovethattink

6:30pm is the lightsaber/umbrella vigil.


----------



## ama_george

How quickly does the dessert party usually fill up? We are looking at March 19th. I would rather wait to pay for it next month budget wise but to be safe do I need to go ahead and book?


----------



## wsssup

About to check in to tour. Yes it is very busy today.  Good day to do the tour . Lots of 501st here and a few dapper people.


----------



## senadler

Just booked the guided tour for March 27th so they are loaded.


----------



## wsssup

About 30 people in tour. Have been told 1:20 to 1:30 pm start. Already looks a bit unorganised off the bat.
Check in is on left of Great movie ride .


----------



## lovethattink

wsssup said:


> About 30 people in tour. Have been told 1:20 to 1:30 pm start. Already looks a bit unorganised off the bat.
> Check in is on left of Great movie ride .



It's my understanding the tour is run by GS cm not the VIP touring cm. Not that that's bad or anything. Just an fyi.


----------



## minniebeth

Donald - my hero said:


> *AKK how did my trip creep up so quickly! (my ticker is way off --- don't know how but we leave Monday!)  Just realized i haven't contacted Special Diets about the dessert party yet -- any suggestions as to where i might find some very recent pictures of the food offerings so I can get a feel for what i might be able to eat without causing too much of a scene?*



We just recently attended the Dessert Party with my DD who has food allergies and did not contact Special Diets beforehand. 
When we checked in, they told us to talk to any of the servers (multiple people in and around the food area). They were wonderful, and brought a chef out within minutes to bring my DD through the line as to what was ok. The chef also provided her with some alternatives. As usual, Disney went above and beyond. I was very impressed. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

yulilin3 said:


> welcome back!!
> My gut is that they might do it May 4th and then Opening night for Episode VIII. But obviously not confirmed.



Yikes!  I really hope it's May 4th and not Fri May 5th (since the April one is Fri) or we will not get to see SW fireworks due to Disney last minute scheduling for a 2nd year in a row (we would not be able to do a hard ticket event for multiple reasons).


----------



## Peepster

Sorry to veer off here, but need your experts advice please, as I royally goofed up.  Have been waiting for our date to open for SW Dessert party and checking back every day on MDE.  Kept telling me March 1 n/a yet. (Moral:  don't trust MDE) Finally called today in frustration to find out the date (as all of you know) has been available and is full. Is it worth checking back for cancellations to see if we can still get in?  There are 4 of us and this is special trip for little guy so don't want to tell him if there is no chance.  I've been before and we felt it's the best dessert party on property, but he has not been. 
Appreciate opinions...not on my stupidity.  Am well-versed on that.


----------



## cvjpirate

Peepster said:


> Sorry to veer off here, but need your experts advice please, as I royally goofed up.  Have been waiting for our date to open for SW Dessert party and checking back every day on MDE.  Kept telling me March 1 n/a yet. (Moral:  don't trust MDE) Finally called today in frustration to find out the date (as all of you know) has been available and is full. Is it worth checking back for cancellations to see if we can still get in?  There are 4 of us and this is special trip for little guy so don't want to tell him if there is no chance.  I've been before and we felt it's the best dessert party on property, but he has not been.
> Appreciate opinions...not on my stupidity.  Am well-versed on that.



You should always keep an eye out to see if anyone cancels. Lots of people over book till things get closer and they start cancelling all kinds of reservations so they are no charged.


----------



## yulilin3

Peepster said:


> Sorry to veer off here, but need your experts advice please, as I royally goofed up.  Have been waiting for our date to open for SW Dessert party and checking back every day on MDE.  Kept telling me March 1 n/a yet. (Moral:  don't trust MDE) Finally called today in frustration to find out the date (as all of you know) has been available and is full. Is it worth checking back for cancellations to see if we can still get in?  There are 4 of us and this is special trip for little guy so don't want to tell him if there is no chance.  I've been before and we felt it's the best dessert party on property, but he has not been.
> Appreciate opinions...not on my stupidity.  Am well-versed on that.


It's not sold out,  it hasn't opened for booking yet


----------



## Peepster

yulilin3 said:


> It's not sold out,  it hasn't opened for booking yet



Oh, now I am confused. See, that's what I thought until I called and then was told it was completely booked.  Will try calling again.


----------



## Missyrose

Peepster said:


> Oh, now I am confused. See, that's what I thought until I called and then was told it was completely booked.  Will try calling again.


The call-center CMs see the same result we do, although they don't know enough to know that the same "tables are unavailable" result is the same when the reservations haven't been fully loaded as well as when things are sold out. Believe me when I say this thread will light up like a Christmas tree when March reservations come available.


----------



## Peepster

Missyrose said:


> The call-center CMs see the same result we do, although they don't know enough to know that the same "tables are unavailable" result is the same when the reservations haven't been fully loaded as well as when things are sold out. Believe me when I say this thread will light up like a Christmas tree when March reservations come available.



I shall hold hope in my heart!  Disney Dining said they really didn't know....
Thanks.
Hey, I noticed when I called in they referred to CM's as "agents" now?  When the heck did that start?  Guess I'm really, really old.


----------



## heazer

Agreed.  You don't even need to hope.  I've been stalking multiple times a day, and the last few days of Feb/all of March just got added to the schedule but aren't bookable yet.  Earlier veterans posted that typically it can take a day to open up once posted, but since this round of dates was posted on a Friday that we may not see anything bookable until Monday.


----------



## beesly

Peepster said:


> Oh, now I am confused. See, that's what I thought until I called and then was told it was completely booked.  Will try calling again.



Calling again won't help if it hasn't opened. The phone CMs will continue to tell you the event is sold out when it  isn't. Keep checking here and on the WDW site.


----------



## wsssup

Well so far so good i have to say.

Backlot express is your dinner location. You will pre select what you want so its all ready for you.

Tour guides have been good. You get a little ear piece to carry around so you will hear your guides easy enough.

Highlight so far has been march of the first order. You will march down the street right behind them all the way to the stage. Viewing areas for these are great.

Our daughter did jedi training which was another great option.
If you dont have kids doing it you will be taken off to ride great movie ride and catch the end of jedi training.

Star tours is private ship. You will go through a cool different walkway.

We are just finishing dinner now. And off to launch bay which will be followed by meet and greets.

More to come.


----------



## WhitneyMB

Peepster said:


> Have been waiting for our date to open for SW Dessert party and checking back every day on MDE.  Kept telling me March 1 n/a yet. (Moral:  don't trust MDE) Finally called today in frustration to find out the date (as all of you know) has been available and is full. Is it worth checking back for cancellations to see if we can still get in?  There are 4 of us and this is special trip for little guy so don't want to tell him if there is no chance.  I've been before and we felt it's the best dessert party on property, but he has not been.



Try again online! After trying about 50 times over the past two days to book March 3, it just worked five minutes ago! Yay!! Success  Just keep trying! I think they just opened them up.


----------



## Missyrose

The whole month of March is open! (@Peepster)


----------



## kpolumbo

I just booked mine (Galactic Dessert Party) for 03/27, thanks @Missyrose ! I may cancel and book the tour instead though, pending @wsssup 's full review. We are huge Star Wars fans, and going at a crowded time of year, and planned on doing everything included in the tour anyway, so this may make a lot of sense for us. Especially since we could avoid the rope drop dash and wait for JTA sign ups, and use our FP's leisurely in the morning for ToT and TSM.


----------



## wsssup

Desert party done. Waiting for fireworks now. Excellent viewing. 

Access to Kylo ren and chewbacca are through desert party time. You do not have to wait. You will be sent to front of the line so it is quick.

Overall if you love star wars i think it is worth the price for the tour. It doesnt feel like it drags on at all which was a suprise.

To me its worth it as a once off. Some may not enjoy it but you wont know unless you try.

Nice meeting other people in the group who were all friendly as well.

A thumbs up for me for the tour.

Chewbacca stein is given at the end.
Special nametag and lanyard given at start of tour which i didnt mention.


----------



## Cluelyss

ama_george said:


> How quickly does the dessert party usually fill up? We are looking at March 19th. I would rather wait to pay for it next month budget wise but to be safe do I need to go ahead and book?


Some dates definitely fill faster than others.  Capacity is only 250 (or is it back to 200?).  I wouldn't wait if it's something you really want to do  and only have one night as an option.


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> Some dates definitely fill faster than others.  Capacity is only 250 (or is it back to 200?).  I wouldn't wait if it's something you really want to do  and only have one night as an option.



I can't find anything in March now. Maybe it's just a glitch, because I could book many days in March earlier.


----------



## lovethattink

Very nice Lightsaber/Umbrella Vigil for Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## DisneyNutMary

I was finally able to book Feb 28 for the dessert party. I tried about a dozen times this morning (the definition of insanity is....) then I decided to take a break and wait for someone to report a successful booking here. 
I decided in the dessert party and not the tour because my husband, though he lives Star Wars, has become a bit crotchety since turning 60, and seven hours is bound to make him cranky. I'm pretty excited for the dessert party though. I love desserts and I love fireworks, so it's the perfect combination.


----------



## ama_george

Cluelyss said:


> Some dates definitely fill faster than others.  Capacity is only 250 (or is it back to 200?).  I wouldn't wait if it's something you really want to do  and only have one night as an option.


I did it! I am so excited! I'm not even a SW fan but the rest of my party is and I can't wait to see their faces! My five year old nephew LOVES SW and he's seen the video of the show at HS and I can't wait to share this with him!


----------



## Peepster

Missyrose said:


> The whole month of March is open! (@Peepster)



YES!!!!  We got it!  I was just ready to call it a night and thought I should check once more!

Thank you, Missyrose and everyone else!


----------



## ILovePixieDust

wsssup said:


> Desert party done. Waiting for fireworks now. Excellent viewing.
> 
> Access to Kylo ren and chewbacca are through desert party time. You do not have to wait. You will be sent to front of the line so it is quick.
> 
> Overall if you love star wars i think it is worth the price for the tour. It doesnt feel like it drags on at all which was a suprise.
> 
> To me its worth it as a once off.



Thank you for sharing your experiences!

Is the viewing area same as everyone else who went to just dessert party?

Also, have you done all the activities on your own before? How does it compare? 

I'm really struggling with the cost as most of it seems doable on your own and the tour has someone guide you through it which takes away that aspect of needing to plan. Just wondering if it's "worth" it though I know that's subjective.


----------



## lovethattink




----------



## wsssup

ILovePixieDust said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences!
> 
> Is the viewing area same as everyone else who went to just dessert party?
> 
> Also, have you done all the activities on your own before? How does it compare?
> 
> I'm really struggling with the cost as most of it seems doable on your own and the tour has someone guide you through it which takes away that aspect of needing to plan. Just wondering if it's "worth" it though I know that's subjective.



Howdy,
Im not sure if it is the normal desert party viewing area. The viewing area was right in front of the left side pilar if that makes sense. It kinda felt a little empty, we were right up the front of the roped off section. In front was the wheelchair section which was completely empty so most of the kids were in this section.
The desert party itself felt pretty cramped, more cramped than the viewing section.


We had done most the activities, although not all.
Path of the Jedi and the Launch bay short movie, the front 2 rows are reserved for the tour.
Meeting Kylo Ren through the tour felt Longer. I dont know if they tell the handlers tour group people are coming in, but it was a twice as long and more in depth meet than the day before when we met him and it was in and out. This felt like a good 3 minutes of ....Kylo Ren being Kylo Ren..... he didnt like my Wifes BB8 Plush backpack hahaha.

March of the first Order was awesome. This was the highlight for me..... without ruining it, you will be bloody close to the Stormtroopers, closer than other parade followers.
The tour group people are quick to remove anyone trying to enter in to the tour group section while you march. Which is fair enough as you are paying for a premium experience.

I was the same, and it is going to be subjective. I was more do i really want to listen to someone talk for 7 hours about stuff i already know and am i going to be able to handle 7 hours.

It went pretty quick and you wont notice the time. Plus i was surprised with the information given, it was interesting and not over the top constantly in your face. The earpiece's were fantastic and not bothersome so it was easy to hear all the time.

We really did it as well we are from Australia and we aint coming back anytime soon, plus we love star wars so we had to do it.
To not have to worry about Jedi sign up was a plus, and we wanted to do the desert party as well so it was as you say, easy to not worry about planning.

Yes you can do it all on your own, but this felt stress free, with viewing points right up front with no one in your way blocking your view.
Plus with the big Star wars tour card on your lanyard stands out and i was suprised how many people asked what the star wars tour was throughout the day.

I hope my info throughout the day will help make it easier to decide on whether or not to take the plunge, yes its a fair chunk of money, and this is coming from someone who thought it was not going to be worth it..... It is worth it 100%.

There are a few surprises in there I have not mentioned, don't want to ruin too much for everyone or anyone doing the tour very soon.
May the Force be with your decision...... and its more fun on The DarkSide


----------



## ILovePixieDust

wsssup said:


> Howdy,
> Im not sure if it is the normal desert party viewing area. The viewing area was right in front of the left side pilar if that makes sense. It kinda felt a little empty, we were right up the front of the roped off section. In front was the wheelchair section which was completely empty so most of the kids were in this section.
> The desert party itself felt pretty cramped, more cramped than the viewing section.
> 
> 
> We had done most the activities, although not all.
> Path of the Jedi and the Launch bay short movie, the front 2 rows are reserved for the tour.
> Meeting Kylo Ren through the tour felt Longer. I dont know if they tell the handlers tour group people are coming in, but it was a twice as long and more in depth meet than the day before when we met him and it was in and out. This felt like a good 3 minutes of ....Kylo Ren being Kylo Ren..... he didnt like my Wifes BB8 Plush backpack hahaha.
> 
> March of the first Order was awesome. This was the highlight for me..... without ruining it, you will be bloody close to the Stormtroopers, closer than other parade followers.
> The tour group people are quick to remove anyone trying to enter in to the tour group section while you march. Which is fair enough as you are paying for a premium experience.
> 
> I was the same, and it is going to be subjective. I was more do i really want to listen to someone talk for 7 hours about stuff i already know and am i going to be able to handle 7 hours.
> 
> It went pretty quick and you wont notice the time. Plus i was surprised with the information given, it was interesting and not over the top constantly in your face. The earpiece's were fantastic and not bothersome so it was easy to hear all the time.
> 
> We really did it as well we are from Australia and we aint coming back anytime soon, plus we love star wars so we had to do it.
> To not have to worry about Jedi sign up was a plus, and we wanted to do the desert party as well so it was as you say, easy to not worry about planning.
> 
> Yes you can do it all on your own, but this felt stress free, with viewing points right up front with no one in your way blocking your view.
> Plus with the big Star wars tour card on your lanyard stands out and i was suprised how many people asked what the star wars tour was throughout the day.
> 
> I hope my info throughout the day will help make it easier to decide on whether or not to take the plunge, yes its a fair chunk of money, and this is coming from someone who thought it was not going to be worth it..... It is worth it 100%.
> 
> There are a few surprises in there I have not mentioned, don't want to ruin too much for everyone or anyone doing the tour very soon.
> May the Force be with your decision...... and its more fun on The DarkSide



THANK YOU so much for your reply! I know you are still on your holiday and really appreciate that you have taken the time to share your experiences. You are definitely helping to tip the scales for us.....to the Dark Side!


----------



## kpolumbo

wsssup said:


> Howdy,
> Im not sure if it is the normal desert party viewing area. The viewing area was right in front of the left side pilar if that makes sense. It kinda felt a little empty, we were right up the front of the roped off section. In front was the wheelchair section which was completely empty so most of the kids were in this section.
> The desert party itself felt pretty cramped, more cramped than the viewing section.
> 
> 
> We had done most the activities, although not all.
> Path of the Jedi and the Launch bay short movie, the front 2 rows are reserved for the tour.
> Meeting Kylo Ren through the tour felt Longer. I dont know if they tell the handlers tour group people are coming in, but it was a twice as long and more in depth meet than the day before when we met him and it was in and out. This felt like a good 3 minutes of ....Kylo Ren being Kylo Ren..... he didnt like my Wifes BB8 Plush backpack hahaha.
> 
> March of the first Order was awesome. This was the highlight for me..... without ruining it, you will be bloody close to the Stormtroopers, closer than other parade followers.
> The tour group people are quick to remove anyone trying to enter in to the tour group section while you march. Which is fair enough as you are paying for a premium experience.
> 
> I was the same, and it is going to be subjective. I was more do i really want to listen to someone talk for 7 hours about stuff i already know and am i going to be able to handle 7 hours.
> 
> It went pretty quick and you wont notice the time. Plus i was surprised with the information given, it was interesting and not over the top constantly in your face. The earpiece's were fantastic and not bothersome so it was easy to hear all the time.
> 
> We really did it as well we are from Australia and we aint coming back anytime soon, plus we love star wars so we had to do it.
> To not have to worry about Jedi sign up was a plus, and we wanted to do the desert party as well so it was as you say, easy to not worry about planning.
> 
> Yes you can do it all on your own, but this felt stress free, with viewing points right up front with no one in your way blocking your view.
> Plus with the big Star wars tour card on your lanyard stands out and i was suprised how many people asked what the star wars tour was throughout the day.
> 
> I hope my info throughout the day will help make it easier to decide on whether or not to take the plunge, yes its a fair chunk of money, and this is coming from someone who thought it was not going to be worth it..... It is worth it 100%.
> 
> There are a few surprises in there I have not mentioned, don't want to ruin too much for everyone or anyone doing the tour very soon.
> May the Force be with your decision...... and its more fun on The DarkSide



What time was the JTA that your star wars tour group did? I'm looking at mapping out a day in case I don't do the tour and want to make sure I don't have in mind the JTA time that's going to be reserved for the tour people only.

Also, does anyone know about how many minutes I can expect to wait in line to sign up for JTA if I am there at rope drop and head straight to the sign ups from there? Going 03/27, which should be a pretty busy day. Thanks!


----------



## wsssup

ILovePixieDust said:


> THANK YOU so much for your reply! I know you are still on your holiday and really appreciate that you have taken the time to share your experiences. You are definitely helping to tip the scales for us.....to the Dark Side!


No probs at all.


----------



## wsssup

kpolumbo said:


> What time was the JTA that your star wars tour group did? I'm looking at mapping out a day in case I don't do the tour and want to make sure I don't have in mind the JTA time that's going to be reserved for the tour people only.
> 
> Also, does anyone know about how many minutes I can expect to wait in line to sign up for JTA if I am there at rope drop and head straight to the sign ups from there? Going 03/27, which should be a pretty busy day. Thanks!



It was around 2:30.


----------



## kpolumbo

wsssup said:


> It was around 2:30.


 Thank you!


----------



## wsssup

A few pics from the Tour.





Check in Counter. Left side of Great Movie Ride. They put up a check in sign which you cant miss. They were setting up around 12:30pm.






While waiting to check in, straight to the left all the Star wars Characters were coming back from the show, great spot to grab some pics as no one is there.
Stormtrooper saw my backpack and gave me the Nod and point.






Boba got Close.






Ummmm very Close. He liked my Australian Accent, reminded him of Home. Well close to home in Kiwi Land.






Pre select your food at check in. This has to be the let down of the tour for me. Im sorry but the food is disgusting.






Stormtrooper Backpack ready to roll.






Awesome Wife and Daughter Ready to Roll.






These guys were ready to Roll as well.






Getting ready for Jedi Training.











Quick Rest Break






Some popcorn before the March. Gotta refuel those legs.
Time to March



















Getting Ready for the Next Show









Front row, clear and perfect view.






And View of Area we were in. The tour group left the desert party around 7:15 and were the first in the viewing area.

Wow that only took a few hours on Pop Century's awesome internet, hahaha.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## tstidm1

Does anyone know whether SWAGS will run the whole week of Easter yet? Still debating between a day ticket on Easter Sunday 4/17 and Galactic Nights. If it's not going to be every night, I would go with Galactic nights.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> Does anyone know whether SWAGS will run the whole week of Easter yet? Still debating between a day ticket on Easter Sunday 4/17 and Galactic Nights. If it's not going to be every night, I would go with Galactic nights.


hard to say. Obviously the day of Galactic Nights it's not showing for day guests, not even Fantasmic! but as we now have dates until March 31st and it's on every night I would think it would continue on every night


----------



## yulilin3

@wsssup  thank you so much for the review and the pictures, it seems you all had fun and I agree with you, DHS is my favorite park but the food choices are not the best


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## shilps

For the folks trying to book the dessert party in March, I was just able to book mine for the last week of March. All the dates that week were open to book.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> @wsssup  thank you so much for the review and the pictures, it seems you all had fun and I agree with you, DHS is my favorite park but the food choices are not the best



Aww I remember really liking the galactic salad! I actually didnt realize they still had it. But I'm still baffled they ditched rebel hanger. It was always packed. And not like it was hurting anything!


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> Aww I remember really liking the galactic salad! I actually didnt realize they still had it. But I'm still baffled they ditched rebel hanger. It was always packed. And not like it was hurting anything!



The Rebel Hangar was the best!


----------



## AThrillingChase

lovethattink said:


> The Rebel Hangar was the best!



Ok who wants to start a coordinated email blast. Lol


----------



## lovethattink

AThrillingChase said:


> Ok who wants to start a coordinated email blast. Lol



I'd just be happy if they brought back the galactic fries.


----------



## wsssup

Just crying looking at all the goodness galactic nights will have when we are back home in a land far far far away.


----------



## Beccybooboo

yulilin3 said:


> @wsssup  thank you so much for the review and the pictures, it seems you all had fun and I agree with you, DHS is my favorite park but the food choices are not the best



He did an awesome job, as do you yulilin with all your info for us star wars fans. 

We all had a wonderful time it was worth every penny. 

Thought I might add those star wars ears really hurt the head when you wear them for 10 hours straight but had to do it. They are so cool.



wsssup said:


> Just crying looking at all the goodness galactic nights will have when we are back home in a land far far far away.



Like I said when can always stay and not go home ..its only a couple more months


----------



## Kamy04

Thanks for the info.

I am really interested in booking this Tour for DH and DS (6) in May.  

Does anyone know what happens if it is raining during the planned JTA time?  Do you think they would just skip it or try a different time?  That is a huge reason for booking the tour for us.  (Though he might have already done it by then)

Of course I don't know whst DS2 (2) and I will do that whole time!  Lol.


----------



## yulilin3

My friend @The Sunrise Student  is at DHS and did the tour today with her husband. She has been messaging me all day but I was out, so here are all of her messages, I'm sure she will have a recap or final thoughts when she gets back home from vacation
These are her messages and pics, the times are the times she messaged me and not necessarily the times she did each thing:

12:49pm 

They give you badges with your name,  the pins badges good guys or bad with your name...  And listening devices

















1:35pm 
1st stop Star Wars Path of The Jedi film
1:53 
While kids go to Jedi training academy,  adults go do great movie ride
2:26
The viewing area for Jedi training academy show SUCKS,  direct sunlight...
3:08
Now headed to Star Tours...  This tour guide gives some history of SW and DHS.
We got a star tours car to ourselves,  and ended up walking through some wild route to get there
4:23
We had a popcorn and water break... Then we marched behind the 1st Order / Captain Phasma

We then were escorted to a good viewing spot for the March of the First Order...

Now we are getting more history while waiting for Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away

ME: At this point I asked what type of facts they were giving out, she replied:

How Lucas and Disney hooked up...

The Star Tours back ground

How those things came about

like I didn't know Pixar was owned by Lucas,  the sold to Steve Jobs,  the sold to Disney

4:53
We are now we are at backlot for dinner...

We get 30 minutes to eat

We are seated by Planet locations that are on our badges, so we are at Hoth

There is no decorations






5:51
We are touring Launch Bay, looking at some of the lit up art work

And now going to film...

Then we will tour more of launch Bay... And going straight to desert party from there... No free time at all during this tour, it is 7 hours locked into following
6:13
We do NOT get time to see the characters except during the desert party

At 720 they will gather us for putting us into viewing atea

However lanyards are a kinda FP
I would warn people that this tour is a TON of standing,  a lot of waiting for people then rushing through things...
6:47
They are jumping us right to front of line for pictures
6:59
And we got through really quick
7:35
They gave us a free Chewie stein

And they took us to the viewing area first, but we will get the rest soon
8:13
BUT I will say that it was cool, but not sure it was worth it for me, people whom have done all the SW things currently in DHS would be disappointed

For some one like you and I who know a lot of SW and Disney related things we could give the tour

We did have a few CM star struck by us being in 501st

Our tour guides were really awesome and super nice


----------



## yulilin3

Kamy04 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I am really interested in booking this Tour for DH and DS (6) in May.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens if it is raining during the planned JTA time?  Do you think they would just skip it or try a different time?  That is a huge reason for booking the tour for us.  (Though he might have already done it by then)
> 
> Of course I don't know whst DS2 (2) and I will do that whole time!  Lol.


By what it sounds like the times are pretty much set. If it rains I'm not sure the tour will allow to do JT at another time


----------



## ILovePixieDust

We've just booked the tour for March. Never been to Hollywood studios and kids are huge Star Wars fans. Am excited and nervous about this tour. I hope it will be worth it!!!


----------



## ama_george

Me again! I have so many questions!

During the dessert party, is there time to explore the Launch Bay? I thought I read that somewhere. I am wondering if we need to have time earlier in the day to explore or if we will have time during the party to look around/meet characters.


----------



## frisbeego

ama_george said:


> Me again! I have so many questions!
> 
> During the dessert party, is there time to explore the Launch Bay? I thought I read that somewhere. I am wondering if we need to have time earlier in the day to explore or if we will have time during the party to look around/meet characters.



In my experience, there is time to enjoy the dessert party plus look around or meet characters, but not all 3.  YMMV, and it depends on factors such as how much you eat or how long the character lines are.  

Nervous about the availability of tables, we were there right when it opened.  We needn't have worried.  There were plenty of tables.  Unless you can eat for 45 minutes straight, you can arrive later or take some of that time to enjoy Launch Bay.  All of the food was plentiful through the time the storm troopers led you to the show.  In hindsight, I would not have arrived at the dessert party the moment it opened.


----------



## kabbie

Dessert Party question - When the fireworks occur at 7:45pm and the party starts at 6:30pm, what time should we check in at Launch Bay and what time should we go to the viewing area (if we go earlier than w/ the stormtroopers)? 

Thanks!


----------



## cakebaker

kabbie said:


> Dessert Party question - When the fireworks occur at 7:45pm and the party starts at 6:30pm, what time should we check in at Launch Bay and what time should we go to the viewing area (if we go earlier than w/ the stormtroopers)?
> 
> Thanks!



We did this last Thursday. We checked in about 30 minutes before the start and could have easily checked in later. We had more than enough time to eat and explore ( actually got a little bored waiting around) and did not leave until escorted by the storm troopers. We were right at the roped off handicap/child area. There was no need for us to leave before we were escorted- it was fun being walked over by them and made the trip through the crowd much easier.


----------



## FastPasser

kabbie said:


> When the fireworks occur at 7:45pm and the party starts at 6:30pm, what time should we check in at Launch Bay


For a 6:30 party, check-in begins by 5:45, I suggest being checked in and in line around 6:15. The advertised party start time is 6:30, but guests are allowed in at 6:15. On the days when there is a SW tour, those guests are allowed in first.



kabbie said:


> what time should we go to the viewing area


The Stormtrooper escort to the viewing area is scheduled for 7:25. If you decide to leave early, just leave before that. 
If you don't leave early but want to be towards the front of the viewing area, try to be towards the front of the escort line because you enter the viewing area in that order.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hi Dizzers,

Looks like @yulilin3 gave you the highlights for the Star Wars Guided Tour...

For those whom do not know the relationship between Lucas Films and Disney it is a fun history lesson, because this relationship started long before the purchase of Lucas Films.

However I will tell you I probably should have skipped this tour, I could have given it myself... the only area that was new to me was when they walked us into Star Tours and we stood on a balcony above the queuing area... and they told us about the original Captain Rex robot pilot and how he is cannon now. The relation ship between Lucas Films and Pixar was a new fun fact I didn't know but nothing I couldn't have learned on Wiki.

IF you have visited all the SW areas in DHS, then you have actually done all aspects of the tour. The only perks are, the free Chewie Stein, the badges with your name in aurbesh that yulilin already posted my pictures of, and the good viewing area for the fireworks. Food at Backlot was the same offerings you can get by walking up to the counter, and there was nothing special about the area we sat in... The desert party we entered first and our orange lanyards got us front of the line to see Chewie and Kylo, but those lines really were never too long... all and all, if you never have done the desert party, that might be a fun thing... but a real Disney Star Wars pro would find the tour a waste of time because there really isn't a lot of new stuff that would justify the cost.


----------



## yulilin3

Thanks @The Sunrise Student  so if there are people that:
*Are thinking of doing the dessert party
*Have not done A Galaxy Far Far Away, March of the First Order...
* Want their kids to do JT
*Don't mind spending 7 hours on all Star Wars stuff
then recommend it?

If there are people that:
*Want to do the dessert party
* could take it or leave it if they do the other SW stuff
don't do it?

The price point is pretty much the same if you do the dessert party, plan on getting quick service lunch and buy the nametag


----------



## mommyrants

Peepster said:


> I shall hold hope in my heart!  Disney Dining said they really didn't know....
> Thanks.
> Hey, I noticed when I called in they referred to CM's as "agents" now?  When the heck did that start?  Guess I'm really, really old.


It is available now. All of March is, and I am sure it wasn't on Sunday. The real question - when will April open up?


----------



## ILovePixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks @The Sunrise Student  so if there are people that:
> *Are thinking of doing the dessert party
> *Have not done A Galaxy Far Far Away, March of the First Order...
> * Want their kids to do JT
> *Don't mind spending 7 hours on all Star Wars stuff
> then recommend it?
> 
> If there are people that:
> *Want to do the dessert party
> * could take it or leave it if they do the other SW stuff
> don't do it?
> 
> The price point is pretty much the same if you do the dessert party, plan on getting quick service lunch and buy the nametag


 
We were going to do Hollywood and Vine PPO breakfast just to do Jedi Training for our kids (and none of us had any desire to breakfast with the Disney Jr. characters) and we were considering the Dessert party too. And so when we added up the prices of those two things it was already at $322. So at $516 for our family of 4 for the tour, it was $194 more to have someone else plan out the day for us and lead us to different areas at the right time and get a special star wars experience.  Hopefully it will be worth it!


----------



## cvjpirate

Question about the SW tour and Dessert party. I have two people that would like to do the tour but only one wants to do the dessert party. I assume I can meet up with my party during the dessert party and the viewing area for the fireworks or do they keep the two groups separated at the fireworks?


----------



## rteetz

cvjpirate said:


> Question about the SW tour and Dessert party. I have two people that would like to do the tour but only one wants to do the dessert party. I assume I can meet up with my party during the dessert party and the viewing area for the fireworks or do they keep the two groups separated at the fireworks?


I would imagine you could meet up and be together during the party. I didn't notice any separation of the groups.


----------



## cvjpirate

rteetz said:


> I would imagine you could meet up and be together during the party. I didn't notice any separation of the groups.



That is what I would think, but figure I would check to be sure. Thank You.


----------



## kpolumbo

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks @The Sunrise Student  so if there are people that:
> *Are thinking of doing the dessert party
> *Have not done A Galaxy Far Far Away, March of the First Order...
> * Want their kids to do JT
> *Don't mind spending 7 hours on all Star Wars stuff
> then recommend it?
> 
> If there are people that:
> *Want to do the dessert party
> * could take it or leave it if they do the other SW stuff
> don't do it?
> 
> The price point is pretty much the same if you do the dessert party, plan on getting quick service lunch and buy the nametag



We thought about that as we currently have the dessert party reserved.... but the price for the tour for us (family of 5 - 2 adults/3 kids) was SO much more than the dessert party. The dessert party has separate price points for adults and kids (since the adult tickets include alcoholic beverages), whereas the tour is one set price for everyone, which with 3 kids it made it pretty pricey! The dessert party included tax too, which I don't think the tour did. We have the dessert party reserved for $255 I think, and the tour would be about $650 for us... so almost $400 more! It does come with dinner (just a QS) but you'd still need to factor in some money for lunch too. We're learning towards just doing the dessert party and rope dropping JTA sign ups.


----------



## yulilin3

kpolumbo said:


> We thought about that as we currently have the dessert party reserved.... but the price for the tour for us (family of 6 - 2 adults/3 kids) was SO much more than the dessert party. The dessert party has separate price points for adults and kids (since the adult tickets include alcoholic beverages), whereas the tour is one set price for everyone, which with 3 kids it made it pretty pricey! The dessert party included tax too, which I don't think the tour did. We have the dessert party reserved for $255 I think, and the tour would be about $650 for us... so almost $400 more! It does come with dinner (just a QS) but you'd still need to factor in some money for lunch too. We're learning towards just doing the dessert party and rope dropping JTA sign ups.


Makes sense


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## texasgingerbread

So with an 8:30 close what time would Dessert Party and SWAGS be?  I'm there June 9.  Do I have time to park hop and see Wishes if Wishes is at 10?


----------



## rteetz

texasgingerbread said:


> So with an 8:30 close what time would Dessert Party and SWAGS be?  I'm there June 9.  Do I have time to park hop and see Wishes if Wishes is at 10?


What time are the fireworks? Are they at the normal 7:45PM? Dessert party opens at 6:30PM for the 7:45 fireworks. You should have time for Wishes then.


----------



## texasgingerbread

rteetz said:


> What time are the fireworks? Are they at the normal 7:45PM? Dessert party opens at 6:30PM for the 7:45 fireworks. You should have time for Wishes then.



Okay I just went and checked.  Right now nothing is listed.  It's grayed out.  So then I looked up historical hours and am thinking it might change...looks like historically last year second week of June on a Friday night the hours were adjusted to 10pm and EMH went from 10pm - midnight.  Fantasmic was at 9 and Fireworks were at 9:45.  Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## rteetz

texasgingerbread said:


> Okay I just went and checked.  Right now nothing is listed.  It's grayed out.  So then I looked up historical hours and am thinking it might change...looks like historically last year second week of June on a Friday night the hours were adjusted to 10pm and EMH went from 10pm - midnight.  Fantasmic was at 9 and Fireworks were at 9:45.  Hmmmmmmm....


Yeah you probably won't know until it gets closer. My guess right now is hours in June will be later so it might not be an option to see both in one night. Just keep checking hours.


----------



## yulilin3

texasgingerbread said:


> So with an 8:30 close what time would Dessert Party and SWAGS be?  I'm there June 9.  Do I have time to park hop and see Wishes if Wishes is at 10?


with sun setting after 8pm the SWaGS will probably be around 8:30pm, closing hours are likely to change


----------



## The Sunrise Student

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks @The Sunrise Student  so if there are people that:
> *Are thinking of doing the dessert party
> *Have not done A Galaxy Far Far Away, March of the First Order...
> * Want their kids to do JT
> *Don't mind spending 7 hours on all Star Wars stuff
> then recommend it?
> 
> If there are people that:
> *Want to do the dessert party
> * could take it or leave it if they do the other SW stuff
> don't do it?
> 
> The price point is pretty much the same if you do the dessert party, plan on getting quick service lunch and buy the nametag



EXACTLY! for some it might be a great thing, especially if you haven't done any of these things before, than it is worth it... but if you have already exhausted all SW items in DHS, then not so much.


----------



## Tiggerette

Just received our Galactic Night "admission tickets" by mail. They are plastic cards with an image on one side, and on the back it shows the ticket ID number with no associated name and the name of the party, Galactic Nights. 

Since I've never done a hard-ticket event before:
- Is this what is normally seen for the Halloween/Christmas parties? 
- Does one associate the card with their My Disney Experience?  
- Are the plastic cards "tickets" already hardcoded with a name on them?


----------



## frisbeego

Tiggerette said:


> Just received our Galactic Night "admission tickets" by mail. They are plastic cards with an image on one side, and on the back it shows the ticket ID number with no associated name and the name of the party, Galactic Nights.
> 
> Since I've never done a hard-ticket event before:
> - Is this what is normally seen for the Halloween/Christmas parties?
> - Does one associate the card with their My Disney Experience?
> - Are the plastic cards "tickets" already hardcoded with a name on them?



I'm no help with your questions, but you just made me excited to get home tonight!


----------



## p44nmun

tstidm1 said:


> Does anyone know whether SWAGS will run the whole week of Easter yet? Still debating between a day ticket on Easter Sunday 4/17 and Galactic Nights. If it's not going to be every night, I would go with Galactic nights.


I am debating about the exact same thing! We will be there 4/13 through 4/19, and I'm wondering if we should do the big night party the 14th or just the dessert party during our stay, but I'd love to know what nights dessert party/fireworks will be! Wonder when april will be available to see and book online. Oh the waiting.....


----------



## beesly

I just saw this post on the Restaurants board stating that Disney cancelled someone's dessert party reservations for 1/29, possibly because of another event going on that night. @yulilin3 - any idea what that might be?


----------



## Cluelyss

Tiggerette said:


> Just received our Galactic Night "admission tickets" by mail. They are plastic cards with an image on one side, and on the back it shows the ticket ID number with no associated name and the name of the party, Galactic Nights.
> 
> Since I've never done a hard-ticket event before:
> - Is this what is normally seen for the Halloween/Christmas parties?
> - Does one associate the card with their My Disney Experience?
> - Are the plastic cards "tickets" already hardcoded with a name on them?


Yes, that's how the party tickets come. If you were logged into MDX when you purchased the tickets, they are likely already associated to the members of your party. If not, I image you could link them via the barcode (at least that's how MNSSHP/MVMCP tickets work).


----------



## senadler

For anyone that has booked the tour, do they send you any kind of confirmation?  They did give me a confirmation number when I booked, but I did not get an email and don't see it in my MDE.  I wasn't sure if I should have received anything.


----------



## texasgingerbread

I'm only going to have a half day in HS and am hoping for EMH from 10pm to midnight on my date.  Anyhow right now on the schedule (which doesn't go far) Path of the Jedi runs all day, March of the First Order runs currently every hour on the hour...last show 4:00pm, and A Galaxy Far, Far Away currently runs every hour on the half hour...last show 5:30pm.  Do you think this will be the same in June?  Do I need to be at any of these early?  Is there a place to look at this historically?  Sorry for all the posts and questions.  I appreciate everyone's help as I try to plan.


----------



## yulilin3

beesly said:


> I just saw this post on the Restaurants board stating that Disney cancelled someone's dessert party reservations for 1/29, possibly because of another event going on that night. @yulilin3 - any idea what that might be?


Sadly I no longer have access to the HUB, hopefully someone else will be able to check and lest us know



texasgingerbread said:


> I'm only going to have a half day in HS and am hoping for EMH from 10pm to midnight on my date.  Anyhow right now on the schedule (which doesn't go far) Path of the Jedi runs all day, March of the First Order runs currently every hour on the hour...last show 4:00pm, and A Galaxy Far, Far Away currently runs every hour on the half hour...last show 5:30pm.  Do you think this will be the same in June?  Do I need to be at any of these early?  Is there a place to look at this historically?  Sorry for all the posts and questions.  I appreciate everyone's help as I try to plan.


These shows haven't really had a change in schedule at all, you should be ok


----------



## Loopster

yulilin3 said:


> Sadly I no longer have access to the HUB, hopefully someone else will be able to check and lest us know



This just made me gasp out loud!


----------



## cvjpirate

Loopster said:


> This just made me gasp out loud!


Good I wasn't the only one.


----------



## yulilin3

It's fine, we still have some helpful folks that want to remain nameless that can help. If they don't want to remain nameless that's fine too and we can ask directly


----------



## yulilin3

beesly said:


> I just saw this post on the Restaurants board stating that Disney cancelled someone's dessert party reservations for 1/29, possibly because of another event going on that night. @yulilin3 - any idea what that might be?


got word back, it looks like a regular dessert party day but it is Pro Bowl weekend so they might have added a special event for that including the dessert party


----------



## yulilin3

senadler said:


> For anyone that has booked the tour, do they send you any kind of confirmation?  They did give me a confirmation number when I booked, but I did not get an email and don't see it in my MDE.  I wasn't sure if I should have received anything.


Got an email and can see it under "my tickets" on the website


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> Sadly I no longer have access to the HUB, hopefully someone else will be able to check and lest us know



*Vader ep3* Nooooooo!   

Thank you for all your efforts and communications. You're still OUR hub!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> She knows people in low places inside WDW, so I suspect not too much will change.


Wouldn't have it any other way



Tiggerette said:


> *Vader ep3* Nooooooo!
> 
> Thank you for all your efforts and communications. You're still OUR hub!


You made me smile,  very sweet


----------



## kabbie

Has anyone had luck calling Disney Dining and moving an existing Dessert Party reservation from one date to another? Or do they make you cancel and rebook?


----------



## yulilin3

kabbie said:


> Has anyone had luck calling Disney Dining and moving an existing Dessert Party reservation from one date to another? Or do they make you cancel and rebook?


I've moved reservations by calling, not a problem


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> got word back, it looks like a regular dessert party day but it is Pro Bowl weekend so they might have added a special event for that including the dessert party


But that day IS the day of the ProBowl so folks there for that event will be off property at the game, players, families, dignitaries, etc. It would make sense if they cancelled the Saturday event for a ProBowl related event but not Sunday's.


----------



## frisbeego

kabbie said:


> Has anyone had luck calling Disney Dining and moving an existing Dessert Party reservation from one date to another? Or do they make you cancel and rebook?



Same experience as yulilin3.  In December, I moved my Friday dessert party reservation to Wednesday by calling.  On the same call, I wanted to add 2 people to my Club Villain reservation.  For that, I had to book a new reservation (and pay for all 4 people) and cancel the initial reservation (and wait for the refund for the first 2).


----------



## ILovePixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> Got an email and can see it under "my tickets" on the website


 
I didnt get an email for the Star Wars Guied tour and it doesn't show up under"My tickets" either. Hmmmmm......?
When I booked and asked bout a email they said I wouldnt get one and I thought I read a post from another poster that they would not be sending email confirmations?

I did need to call back and let them know we wanted to be on the Dark Side and they were able to pull up my reservation using the confirmation number without a problem. But an email would be nice for peace of mind!


----------



## yulilin3

ILovePixieDust said:


> I didnt get an email for the Star Wars Guied tour and it doesn't show up under"My tickets" either. Hmmmmm......?
> When I booked and asked bout a email they said I wouldnt get one and I thought I read a post from another poster that they would not be sending email confirmations?
> 
> I did need to call back and let them know we wanted to be on the Dark Side and they were able to pull up my reservation using the confirmation number without a problem. But an email would be nice for peace of mind!


I'm sorry,  I miss read the post,  I was talking Galactic nights not the tour


----------



## halfmonkey

Hoping someone can help me with my question about the Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party. We're going to WDW for the first time in a couple of months and I came across this thread and didn't realize at first that the Galactic Speculator and the Galactic Nights were two different things. So after figuring out that the Galactic Spectacular occurs nightly and is a fireworks show, I was fired up because we love us some Star Wars.

So I'm planning on booking the dessert party for 6 of us and my questions is, I'd like to record the show on my camcorder using a tripod. For the area that we will be viewing the show in, is there ample room for me to set up a tripod or is it close to some planters or something where I can put it in the planter so it's not necessarily in anyone's way?


----------



## ILovePixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry,  I miss read the post,  I was talking Galactic nights not the tour


 
Thank you for clarifying! I thought I might have missed something!


----------



## yulilin3

halfmonkey said:


> Hoping someone can help me with my question about the Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party. We're going to WDW for the first time in a couple of months and I came across this thread and didn't realize at first that the Galactic Speculator and the Galactic Nights were two different things. So after figuring out that the Galactic Spectacular occurs nightly and is a fireworks show, I was fired up because we love us some Star Wars.
> 
> So I'm planning on booking the dessert party for 6 of us and my questions is, I'd like to record the show on my camcorder using a tripod. For the area that we will be viewing the show in, is there ample room for me to set up a tripod or is it close to some planters or something where I can put it in the planter so it's not necessarily in anyone's way?


It's an open area,  i would recommend setting it up toward the back of the viewing area, if you read page one there's a post all about Galactic Spectacular and all about the dessert party


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Tiggerette said:


> *Vader ep3* Nooooooo!
> 
> Thank you for all your efforts and communications. You're still OUR hub!





And ditto to that sentiment!


----------



## Missyrose

yulilin3 said:


> got word back, it looks like a regular dessert party day but it is Pro Bowl weekend so they might have added a special event for that including the dessert party



What @AngiTN said, there's almost no chance that Disney would have a Pro Bowl private event that directly competed with the 8 p.m. game on Jan. 29.


----------



## rimomma66

Hi all!!
So excited- we got our tix for the SW Galactic Night party on 4/14 in the mail yesterday!  I am wondering if they will be similar to the MVMCP and MNSSHP tix and let you in the park at 4 or an earlier time.  Anyone have any ideas if they will?  Thanks!!


----------



## frisbeego

rimomma66 said:


> Hi all!!
> So excited- we got our tix for the SW Galactic Night party on 4/14 in the mail yesterday!  I am wondering if they will be similar to the MVMCP and MNSSHP tix and let you in the park at 4 or an earlier time.  Anyone have any ideas if they will?  Thanks!!



From the first page of this thread, "Reported by @tstidm1 You will be allowed into DHS after 5pm with this event ticket"


----------



## yulilin3

rimomma66 said:


> Hi all!!
> So excited- we got our tix for the SW Galactic Night party on 4/14 in the mail yesterday!  I am wondering if they will be similar to the MVMCP and MNSSHP tix and let you in the park at 4 or an earlier time.  Anyone have any ideas if they will?  Thanks!!


someone commented that they called and were told you can come in at 5pm


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> From the first page of this thread, "Reported by @tstidm1 You will be allowed into DHS after 5pm with this event ticket"


jinx


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars Episode VIII The Last Jedi...what do you guys think?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

DH and I were just discussing if Luke was the last or was there others laying low waiting to unite.  They have already used Return of the Jedi. Wish they would be creative.  Pretty boring and predictable movie title.


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> DH and I were just discussing if Luke was the last or was there others laying low waiting to unite.  They have already used Return of the Jedi. Wish they would be creative.  Pretty boring and predictable movie title.


I also agree with the lack of imagination but maybe it won't be Luke...


----------



## HCinKC

Well, "Jedi" could be singular or plural, so I suppose we can't assume...


----------



## Tiggerette

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Episode VIII The Last Jedi...what do you guys think?



I think James Corden with Meryl Streep could sing a "Into the Woods" Sondheim reprise,_ Into the Force_:

"It's the laaaaaaaaast Jedi, it's the laaaaaaaaast (k)night. Maybe it's Luuuuke or maybe it's about the Kniiiiights of Ren. I bet they use the Force. Of course they use the Force. Regardless of the Force,.... It's the laaaaaast movie, we'll see Caaaaaarrie in. I couldn't be saaadder thinkin', how I miss that Skywaaaaalker twin."


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

We were at the dessert party tonight and had a great time!  The projection show was wonderful (lots of sadness during the Leia scenes, though - such a loss!), but was it possible some of the fireworks were not set off tonight due to winds?  There were fireworks at the beginning of the show tonight but not any the rest of the show - just smoke, projections, and lasers.  Is that how it usually is?  Because there were a few times throughout the show where I anticipated more fireworks but I was wrong.  We were very happy with the viewing area and the party in general.  That frozen nutella thing is awesome!  Other favorites from our group were the savories ( especially the sea salt flat bread with red pepper hummus and black bean sriracha dip and the tomato cheese sabers), the cherry pistachio bites, citrus financiers, tiny choc. cake, Vader cupcake, bread pudding, and galactic punch.  DH also liked the swamp milk, but I thought it was weird.  The watermelon lemonade vodka drink was okay at first but quickly became too sweet.  The punch was perfect.  The only thing we really, really missed were chairs or stools.  Still, if they still have this on our next visit, we'll do it again because it was a fun way to end our day.  Oh, yeah, almost forgot.  We waited to go out with the storm troopers.  That was pretty fun, and we still had a great view of the show.  We were fairly close to the troopers on the way over, though.  Also, the wheelchair area was not at all full, so they allowed kids 12 and under to move up to that area to see the show.   Yulilin, do you know any of the party staff?  We loved the CM named Nicole who was working the Nutella station.  She was an absolute joy to talk to and our daughter, who does not warm up easily to strangers, adored her.  Actually, all of the CMs working the party tonight were some of the best we've encountered so far, but Nicole made a big impression.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

Twilight Sparkle said:


> We were at the dessert party tonight and had a great time!  The projection show was wonderful (lots of sadness during the Leia scenes, though - such a loss!), but was it possible some of the fireworks were not set off tonight due to winds?  There were fireworks at the beginning of the show tonight but not any the rest of the show - just smoke, projections, and lasers.  Is that how it usually is?  Because there were a few times throughout the show where I anticipated more fireworks but I was wrong.  We were very happy with the viewing area and the party in general.  That frozen nutella thing is awesome!  Other favorites from our group were the savories ( especially the sea salt flat bread with red pepper hummus and black bean sriracha dip and the tomato cheese sabers), the cherry pistachio bites, citrus financiers, tiny choc. cake, Vader cupcake, bread pudding, and galactic punch.  DH also liked the swamp milk, but I thought it was weird.  The watermelon lemonade vodka drink was okay at first but quickly became too sweet.  The punch was perfect.  The only thing we really, really missed were chairs or stools.  Still, if they still have this on our next visit, we'll do it again because it was a fun way to end our day.  Oh, yeah, almost forgot.  We waited to go out with the storm troopers.  That was pretty fun, and we still had a great view of the show.  We were fairly close to the troopers on the way over, though.  Also, the wheelchair area was not at all full, so they allowed kids 12 and under to move up to that area to see the show.   Yulin, do you know any of the party staff?  We loved the CM named Nicole who was working the Nutella station.  She was an absolute joy to talk to and our daughter, who does not warm up easily to strangers, adored her.  Actually, all of the CMs working the party tonight were some of the best we've encountered so far, but Nicole made a big impression.


Thanks for the report. Yes, I imagine the rest of the fireworks didn't go off due to the high wind, there are fireworks through out the show and at the end for the big finally.
For CM recognition please email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and if you have twitter at @WdwToday they are sure to receive he messages, I'm sure @FastPasser will deliver the message right away to Nicole but when you send the message management will get it as well


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Good idea, and while you're at it, send one about me, just make something up.


yes, yes, yes... wait, but I don't think management would know who fastpasser is? I can only imagine their faces, they will probably have a morning meeting about this to try and figure it out


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## jk and ek

just booked our dessert party for feb 4th! i do wish there was a non-drinking adult ticket option. i'm pregnant so i couldn't drink even if i wanted to.

anyway, we're still looking forward to it!


----------



## texasgingerbread

jk and ek said:


> i do wish there was a non-drinking adult ticket option.!



Me too!!  I don't want to pay for this when I'm not using it.  Oh well.  Still happy this is offered.


----------



## soniam

jk and ek said:


> just booked our dessert party for feb 4th! i do wish there was a non-drinking adult ticket option. i'm pregnant so i couldn't drink even if i wanted to.
> 
> anyway, we're still looking forward to it!





texasgingerbread said:


> Me too!!  I don't want to pay for this when I'm not using it.  Oh well.  Still happy this is offered.



It's still $10 cheaper than the Wishes dessert party, which does not include alcohol. The standing room only Wishes party is $10 cheaper than Star Wars and doesn't include alcohol either. So, I think comparatively, the Star Wars price is a pretty good value, even if you ignore the alcohol.


----------



## texasgingerbread

soniam said:


> It's still $10 cheaper than the Wishes dessert party, which does not include alcohol. The standing room only Wishes party is $10 cheaper than Star Wars and doesn't include alcohol either. So, I think comparatively, the Star Wars price is a pretty good value, even if you ignore the alcohol.



Good point!


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> It's still $10 cheaper than the Wishes dessert party, which does not include alcohol. The standing room only Wishes party is $10 cheaper than Star Wars and doesn't include alcohol either. So, I think comparatively, the Star Wars price is a pretty good value, even if you ignore the alcohol.


Plus it's Star Wars!!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Plus it's Star Wars!!



Well, I was trying not to be too biased, as I am planning for our 3rd time to do the party this summer


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars Episode VIII The Last Jedi...what do you guys think?



I found the title interesting.  But my dh was not happy. He's such a fan of noncannon books. He said it's difficult to change his mind set from all he's read. While he loved Episode VII, he couldn't help but think no, that's wrong about things,  especially characters and their story.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Well, I was trying not to be too biased, as I am planning for our 3rd time to do the party this summer


But we are allowed to be biased on this thread though, right? or else I'm leaving and going to Tosche Station to get those power converters


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> But we are allowed to be biased on this thread though, right? or else I'm leaving and going to Tosche Station to get those power converters


@yulilin3 , you can waste time with your friends when your chores are done...


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

TheFloatingBear said:


> @yulilin3 , you can waste time with your friends when your chores are done...


And this is why I love the people on this thread


----------



## p44nmun

Will someone be able to shout from the rooftops (or alert all on this thread) when april reservations open? Although I am having fun stalking the dining site everyday, sometimes I forget


----------



## yulilin3

p44nmun said:


> Will someone be able to shout from the rooftops (or alert all on this thread) when april reservations open? Although I am having fun stalking the dining site everyday, sometimes I forget


If you subscribe to this thread you will get notifications when people post. Usually when things open up for booking we can go pretty easily through a page or two of people saying they booked so you will get a heads up


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FastPasser said:


> I'm not Yulilin, but I do know the entire staff. I'll pass your thoughts along to Nicole. Thanks for the kind words. The event staff is global, so you may see Nicole at another park.



Thank you so much!  Do you work the events, too?  Were you there Monday night?  If so, you guys were the best!!!!  



yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for the report. Yes, I imagine the rest of the fireworks didn't go off due to the high wind, there are fireworks through out the show and at the end for the big finally.
> For CM recognition please email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and if you have twitter at @WdwToday they are sure to receive he messages, I'm sure @FastPasser will deliver the message right away to Nicole but when you send the message management will get it as well



Thank you for the reply.  Bummed the show wasn't what it was supposed to be, but I know it's not their fault.  Weather happens.  Oh, well.  At least we still had fun.  I will definitely send in an email for Nicole and the whole crew.  Thanks for the email address, and thank you so much for running this thread.  It really helped us plan a memorable trip.  Gotta sign off now.  Epcot today!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

p44nmun said:


> Will someone be able to shout from the rooftops (or alert all on this thread) when april reservations open? Although I am having fun stalking the dining site everyday, sometimes I forget





yulilin3 said:


> If you subscribe to this thread you will get notifications when people post. Usually when things open up for booking we can go pretty easily through a page or two of people saying they booked so you will get a heads up



I'm waiting for May and July.  Love these Dessert Parties.  This one sounds awesome!  I'm doing the Wishes with the Plaza Garden view for the first time.  We used to do the Terrace one, but once they stopped assigned seating the value plummeted for us.

The Frozen Dessert Party a few years ago was AWESOME!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

yulilin3 said:


> And this is why I love the people on this thread



Ha! However instead of the harvest, by chores I mean investigate doughnut sundaes and hash brown dogs for those of us who are in a galaxy far far away...


----------



## yulilin3

Hi guys I'm signed up to volunteer during the SW half marathon weekend. I'll be doing the Expo Thursday morning and kid races Saturday morning


----------



## laura428

p44nmun said:


> Will someone be able to shout from the rooftops (or alert all on this thread) when april reservations open? Although I am having fun stalking the dining site everyday, sometimes I forget



You and me both!  We're headed down the first week of April and, after seeing it with DD11 last Summer, I really want to be sure to get spots for the whole family this time.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Hi guys I'm signed up to volunteer during the SW half marathon weekend. I'll be doing the Expo Thursday morning and kid races Saturday morning


Awesome! Volunteers help make the events what they are. Wish I could do darkside.


----------



## MamaMeggie

We are headed down in less than 2 weeks and Jedi training is a big priority for our HS day, which is a Monday. Has anyone recently returned that did Jedi training? I have a PPO breakfast booked at H&V, but since my kids are a bit beyond Disney Jr I'd rather go ahead and cancel if y'all think signing up won't be a problem. Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> That's great, but watch out, you risk catching the CM bug.
> Seriously though, it fills hard to fill positions and volunteers get something in return for their efforts. Normally I'd say, see you there, but I'm not a morning person.


I have volunteered before and I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck clearly needs her head examined ... the day has finally arrived to actually go to the dessert party and i can't fall asleep ... in the style of that old commercial "We're too excited to sleep" I think hubby and I are more thrilled to be doing this than the 30 yr B-Day boy is *

*Thanks again for helping me plan this, I'll let you know how the special diet peeps treat me !*


----------



## yulilin3

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck clearly needs her head examined ... the day has finally arrived to actually go to the dessert party and i can't fall asleep ... in the style of that old commercial "We're too excited to sleep" I think hubby and I are more thrilled to be doing this than the 30 yr B-Day boy is *
> 
> *Thanks again for helping me plan this, I'll let you know how the special diet peeps treat me !*


Have a wonderful day and happy birthday to the birthday boy.


----------



## Golden Rose

We are getting to share a VIP tour with some friends (we are covering a DVC Grand Villa for 5 nights, they are paying for a VIP tour for the group), and have decided to use part of our time to have 3 of the kids in the group do Jedi Training.   We already have spots reserved for the 3 kids who want to do it (the other two kids in our group both refuse to do it.)  We are super excited, as this is likely the only way any of these kids will ever get to participate in this.  Does a parent stay with the kids the whole time?  Or are the kids actually whisked away for some amount of training where parents cannot go?  We're trying to plan the best use of our time with our "plaid" while some of the kids learn to be proper Padawans.

We are actually planning to make two trips this year - one for Spring Break, one in the summer.  The trip for Spring Break is with friends, some of whom really don't care much about Star Wars.  (We don't get it, but we love them anyway!)  They are humoring us by letting some of the kids do Jedi Training (see above), and are willing to do Star Tours and Launch Bay.   Should we push them to come back either that night or another night for the Star Wars Nighttime Spectacular?  Should we get the Dessert Party?  Should we wait until June, when we'll be traveling alone and won't have to worry about friends who may be Star Warsed out?  (Will it still be running then?)  Is it a cool enough show that non Star Wars geeks would still enjoy it?

How loud does it get?  We have group members with sensory issues.  They can handle Illuminations finally, but prefer most fireworks from a distance.  Does the Dessert Party make it significantly easier to see?  Also, my mom can't stand for long, and usually has to find benches all the time or have a ECV to handle WDW.  Would she be able to find a place to sit, either with or without the dessert party?  Or should she just plan on the ECV if she joins us?


----------



## yulilin3

Golden Rose said:


> We are getting to share a VIP tour with some friends (we are covering a DVC Grand Villa for 5 nights, they are paying for a VIP tour for the group), and have decided to use part of our time to have 3 of the kids in the group do Jedi Training.   We already have spots reserved for the 3 kids who want to do it (the other two kids in our group both refuse to do it.)  We are super excited, as this is likely the only way any of these kids will ever get to participate in this.  Does a parent stay with the kids the whole time?  Or are the kids actually whisked away for some amount of training where parents cannot go?  We're trying to plan the best use of our time with our "plaid" while some of the kids learn to be proper Padawans.
> 
> We are actually planning to make two trips this year - one for Spring Break, one in the summer.  The trip for Spring Break is with friends, some of whom really don't care much about Star Wars.  (We don't get it, but we love them anyway!)  They are humoring us by letting some of the kids do Jedi Training (see above), and are willing to do Star Tours and Launch Bay.   Should we push them to come back either that night or another night for the Star Wars Nighttime Spectacular?  Should we get the Dessert Party?  Should we wait until June, when we'll be traveling alone and won't have to worry about friends who may be Star Warsed out?  (Will it still be running then?)  Is it a cool enough show that non Star Wars geeks would still enjoy it?
> 
> How loud does it get?  We have group members with sensory issues.  They can handle Illuminations finally, but prefer most fireworks from a distance.  Does the Dessert Party make it significantly easier to see?  Also, my mom can't stand for long, and usually has to find benches all the time or have a ECV to handle WDW.  Would she be able to find a place to sit, either with or without the dessert party?  Or should she just plan on the ECV if she joins us?


Jedi Training: at least one person has to stay with the padawans, this person will follow the padawans from where they get their robes (Indiana Jones gift shop) to the JT stage by ST and watch the show, there will be no time when the padawans are out of reach or sight from the adult.
Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular: on the first page, post 11 there's a link to a review from a non SW fan, maybe that can help? The show seems pretty permanent, for now, but with Disney you never know when they will change things.
Fireworks: If they can handle Illuminations they'll handle this one. The dessert party gives you a guaranteed viewing spot without having to wait for an hour or more. No places to sit other than the floor so I would recommend getting a wheelchair. Inside Launch Bay there are some benches but the dessert party itself doesn't offer any seating . For people in wheelchairs they have the first part of the reserved viewing area roped off.


----------



## Trish0025

So...along those lines above...would you recommend the dessert party as a way to guarantee a good viewing spot for our youngish children? The only nights we could do this would be Friday or Saturday so it'll be more crowded. I'm worried about the extra cost...but also HATE the idea of standing in a huge crowd for an hour and still having our view blocked. We're a short family. DH and I are not that big on desserts...the kids would love it though.


----------



## pbb322

Hi everyone!  I've been off the boards for a while since we did not have a trip planned to WDW since last Jan (we went to Disneyland in August and on a cruise over NYE).  But I finally convinced DH after 3 Disney trips in one year to buy into DVC so now we will be back the first week of June!  I have a lot to catch up on... We loved the dessert party in Jan. so we will want to do that again in June for sure.  I like the idea that it is in Launch Bay now, when we went in Jan it was just at the reserved spot outside.  @yulilin3 I hope we can meet up again this time! PS, Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been off the boards for a while since we did not have a trip planned to WDW since last Jan (we went to Disneyland in August and on a cruise over NYE).  But I finally convinced DH after 3 Disney trips in one year to buy into DVC so now we will be back the first week of June!  I have a lot to catch up on... We loved the dessert party in Jan. so we will want to do that again in June for sure.  I like the idea that it is in Launch Bay now, when we went in Jan it was just at the reserved spot outside.  @yulilin3 I hope we can meet up again this time! PS, Happy belated Birthday!


thank you!!


----------



## yulilin3

Trish0025 said:


> So...along those lines above...would you recommend the dessert party as a way to guarantee a good viewing spot for our youngish children? The only nights we could do this would be Friday or Saturday so it'll be more crowded. I'm worried about the extra cost...but also HATE the idea of standing in a huge crowd for an hour and still having our view blocked. We're a short family. DH and I are not that big on desserts...the kids would love it though.


The dessert party guarantees you a spot to view the show, not a guaranteed, blockage free, viewing. There's always a tall person that can be in front of you.Having said that if the wheelchair reserved area is not completely filled they allow kids to go up front. You can also hand back, as everyone tends to move forward leaving the back empty-ish . Page one has reviews from those that have done the dessert party


----------



## ArielSRL

pbb322 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been off the boards for a while since we did not have a trip planned to WDW since last Jan (we went to Disneyland in August and on a cruise over NYE).  But I finally convinced DH after 3 Disney trips in one year to buy into DVC so now we will be back the first week of June!  I have a lot to catch up on... We loved the dessert party in Jan. so we will want to do that again in June for sure.  I like the idea that it is in Launch Bay now, when we went in Jan it was just at the reserved spot outside.  @yulilin3 I hope we can meet up again this time! PS, Happy belated Birthday!


DVC...how exciting! I've wanted to buy in for many, many years, even before I was married and had kids. Hoping to hook my DH in June as he hasn't been in 35 years! In any case, we will be there first week of June as well, and hope to book the dessert party!


----------



## Rachel Polkowska

hi! We are going May 2017 and I was wondering if anyone knows if they intend to extend the party into May? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rachel Polkowska said:


> hi! We are going May 2017 and I was wondering if anyone knows if they intend to extend the party into May? Thanks!


Rachel, Merged you to the SW thread where Dessert Party booking extensions are noted as soon as they appear.


----------



## Rachel Polkowska

hiroMYhero said:


> Rachel, Merged you to the SW thread where Dessert Party booking extensions are noted as soon as they appear.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## yulilin3

Rachel Polkowska said:


> hi! We are going May 2017 and I was wondering if anyone knows if they intend to extend the party into May? Thanks!


Make sure to subscribe to this thread, you will see a lot of notifications each time the dessert party bookings open up. As od now they are only releasing dates a month or so at a time. First page has details on everything


----------



## AThrillingChase

ArielSRL said:


> DVC...how exciting! I've wanted to buy in for many, many years, even before I was married and had kids. Hoping to hook my DH in June as he hasn't been in 35 years! In any case, we will be there first week of June as well, and hope to book the dessert party!



I keep going back and forth - mostly because I would like to wait until I get my end of year bonus to buy dvc, but, I am doing wine and dine in Nov and marathon weekend in Jan. So paying for hotels and then buying dvc right after just feels wrong! Plus, points for dark side in April are so high!


----------



## ArielSRL

AThrillingChase said:


> I keep going back and forth - mostly because I would like to wait until I get my end of year bonus to buy dvc, but, I am doing wine and dine in Nov and marathon weekend in Jan. So paying for hotels and then buying dvc right after just feels wrong! Plus, points for dark side in April are so high!


For me, I am willing to start with a small contract and go every other year, just to get the hubby on board. Then add on, after he gets hooked...lol.


----------



## eastendlights

Can someone please briefly explain the changes that have been made to the dessert party since it first opened? We went at the beginning of March last year and enjoyed it immensely-we were first in line and got a table right up front-heaven!! We will be going again in March. I understand that the dessert party itself is now inside and then everyone goes outside for the fireworks. Do you line up to go out? Do they make an announcement? Is the viewing area the same as the original location? Thanks!


----------



## soniam

eastendlights said:


> Can someone please briefly explain the changes that have been made to the dessert party since it first opened? We went at the beginning of March last year and enjoyed it immensely-we were first in line and got a table right up front-heaven!! We will be going again in March. I understand that the dessert party itself is now inside and then everyone goes outside for the fireworks. Do you line up to go out? Do they make an announcement? Is the viewing area the same as the original location? Thanks!



Check the first page of the thread. Yulilin keeps it very up-to-date. It looks like most of the info is there. Also, not only has the dessert party changed, but the show has too. It's more of a projection show versus fireworks. We did March and July of last year, so we have experienced both shows and dessert parties.


----------



## texasgingerbread

I would love advice on getting the Star Wars stuff done in one afternoon as well as my fav shows and rides.  Am wondering if you would ditch the shows/rides and do the 7 hour tour (but looks like this starts at 12:30?) or stick with what I have.  This is my touring plan - used the app to tweak.  Not sure how I feel about it and I'm not an expert.  

I am spending the morning in MK and will use the express bus to jump to HS hopefully by 12:30. Looks like the bus departs on the 20/40.  I'm in the parks on Friday, June 9 which is a level 8 crowd day.

1:30 Great Movie Ride (only because I've never done this and skipped it every time we've gone...also kids haven't done...another note...the express bus drops all the way back at RnR Courtyard) 
2:30 A Galaxy Far, Far Away
3:00 March of the First Order
3:20 FP TSMM
4:00 Indiana Jones
4:30 Star Tours
5:00 Path of the Jedi
4:55 FP Tower of Terror
5:30 FP RnR
Time?  Galactic Dessert Party (my plan is to meet Chewy and Kylo Ren? during the party but I do have a Disney Visa I could use another time in the day to knock out one??)

So....can't decide on whether to do the 7 hour tour (which would add Jedi Training - I have two 8 years olds - but they've done this at DL and fought Vader) or to stick to my plan.  Thoughts on realistic expectations?  Yes no breaks or food in there.  Hopefully grab on the run and eat during shows.  I only have 1 day in the parks pre-DCL.  Is it too insane or doable?


----------



## Roxyfire

texasgingerbread said:


> 1:30 Great Movie Ride (only because I've never done this and skipped it every time we've gone...also kids haven't done...another note...the express bus drops all the way back at RnR Courtyard)
> 2:30 A Galaxy Far, Far Away
> 3:00 March of the First Order
> 3:20 FP TSMM
> 4:00 Indiana Jones
> 4:30 Star Tours
> 5:00 Path of the Jedi
> 4:55 FP Tower of Terror
> 5:30 FP RnR
> Time? Galactic Dessert Party (my plan is to meet Chewy and Kylo Ren? during the party but I do have a Disney Visa I could use another time in the day to knock out one??)



So first thought is, you'll only be able to FP either Toy Story OR Rock N Rollercoaster, not both. The wait could be manageable with the third track open. Also the Path of the Jedi film is a recap of sorts of all the movies so you could probably skip that, unless you want to get off your feet/into AC for a few minutes. The stage show is really in the blazing hot sun so I'm not sure how you'll feel about that around that time. If it were me, I would start with a RNR FP (maybe make it where you'd make it there halfway through the window) and then ToT fastpass right after.  Then work your way back to Star Tours, which you can also FP. You could fit GMR in there as maybe a 4th FP or do standby if the wait time isn't too bad. I think we waited like 20 minutes at 4-4:30ish and it wasn't too bad at all. I just got tired of seeing the intro movie over and over again. That's where the bottleneck seemed to be.

They very reliably start the party a little early so you can find a spot and get your food while others are only beginning to walk over. We were able to meet Chewy and Kylo with low waits and disney visa during the party. Once we got done eating we just went into the line and it was short.


----------



## texasgingerbread

Roxyfire said:


> So first thought is, you'll only be able to FP either Toy Story OR Rock N Rollercoaster, not both. The wait could be manageable with the third track open. Also the Path of the Jedi film is a recap of sorts of all the movies so you could probably skip that, unless you want to get off your feet/into AC for a few minutes. The stage show is really in the blazing hot sun so I'm not sure how you'll feel about that around that time. If it were me, I would start with a RNR FP (maybe make it where you'd make it there halfway through the window) and then ToT fastpass right after.  Then work your way back to Star Tours, which you can also FP. You could fit GMR in there as maybe a 4th FP or do standby if the wait time isn't too bad. I think we waited like 20 minutes at 4-4:30ish and it wasn't too bad at all. I just got tired of seeing the intro movie over and over again. That's where the bottleneck seemed to be.
> 
> They very reliably start the party a little early so you can find a spot and get your food while others are only beginning to walk over. We were able to meet Chewy and Kylo with low waits and disney visa during the party. Once we got done eating we just went into the line and it was short.


Thank you!  I forgot about the tiers.  All good suggestions.


----------



## MamaMeggie

Has anyone had any luck booking the dessert party just a few days before due to cancellations? I've been waffling about booking and now there are no spots for our HS night.


----------



## texasgingerbread

MamaMeggie said:


> Has anyone had any luck booking the dessert party just a few days before due to cancellations? I've been waffling about booking and now there are no spots for our HS night.



You could try the cancelled adr thread for your month as well, and find your faceb00k month and join that group because people will cancel there too and post about it.  Here's the disboards one http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-reservations.180/


----------



## MamaMeggie

texasgingerbread said:


> You could try the cancelled adr thread for your month as well, and find your faceb00k month and join that group because people will cancel there too and post about it.  Here's the disboards one http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-reservations.180/


Good suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Indecisive

I am debating about whether or not to sign my family up for the Star Wars Guided Tour, if it is still offered in early May. It will be me, DH, DS10, DS7, and grandma. We will only have 2 WDW days on this trip. The first day, we are doing the Ultimate Thrills Tour (which covers MK, Soarin, and DHS thrill rides), which will take up most of the day and we will conclude that day at MK. The second day, my general thought is to do AK in the morning since it has morning EMH and we will not have hit it on our prior day, and then go over to DHS to check out some of the Star Wars shows/ character meet and greets, Galactic Spectacular, etc. I realize that most of the Star Wars stuff could be achieved on our own, but one advantage to the tour would be the ability to do Jedi Training. My older son did it once, three years ago, but my younger son has not done it. Both kids have said they would like to do it if possible; however, it is not absolutely essential. In all likelihood, we will not be back to WDW for at least several years, so this may be their last opportunity to do it while they are the right ages. I understand that for folks that might be interested in the dessert party (which I would be interested in doing), the Tour is a decent value since it includes that and dinner. The extra $ might just be worthwhile to get JTA without having to be at DHS at RD. With the exception of Star Tours and my one son's JTA experience 3 years ago, we have not done the other things on the Tour. But I worry about whether this 7 hour tour will be boring for my boys? I think I read earlier in this thread that it involves a fair amount of standing/walking? I am not so worried about the 7 hours of the Ultimate Thrills Tour, since it will be ride after ride, but the Star Wars Tour concerns me a bit in terms of standing / waiting around, listening to people talk about "interesting facts," etc.

Does anyone have any experiences having kids on the Star Wars Tour? (I think the reviews I have seen have all been adults). Or, if not, can anyone comment on what they observed in terms of other people's kids on the tour? (i.e., did they seem to enjoy it, get bored, etc)?

I would appreciate any thoughts! Thank you!


----------



## lllGurulll

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask in but do we have any information on when Star Wars land will be completed?  I've been searching the net and it sounds like 2019-2020 but nothing really concrete.  With Avatar supposedly opening this summer, I was curious if that could mean SWL next summer 2018.


----------



## ArielSRL

lllGurulll said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask in but do we have any information on when Star Wars land will be completed?  I've been searching the net and it sounds like 2019-2020 but nothing really concrete.  With Avatar supposedly opening this summer, I was curious if that could mean SWL next summer 2018.


From what I have read, Toy Story Land is first and the guess on that is 2019. I think the guess for SWL is 2020 or maybe later?


----------



## lllGurulll

ArielSRL said:


> From what I have read, Toy Story Land is first and the guess on that is 2019. I think the guess for SWL is 2020 or maybe later?


Well, if thats the case, looks like I will only be visiting with one of my four kids.  Three of them will have "aged out" interest wise by then.  My two oldest have already said they really don't want to go back at this point anyway.  heh


----------



## AThrillingChase

lllGurulll said:


> Well, if thats the case, looks like I will only be visiting with one of my four kids.  Three of them will have "aged out" interest wise by then.  My two oldest have already said they really don't want to go back at this point anyway.  heh



Don't worry. They will age back in when they hit 21


----------



## cvjpirate

With the release of Avator opening May 27th, they are reporting the date for Star Wars Land is 2019.


----------



## yulilin3

Indecisive said:


> I am debating about whether or not to sign my family up for the Star Wars Guided Tour, if it is still offered in early May. It will be me, DH, DS10, DS7, and grandma. We will only have 2 WDW days on this trip. The first day, we are doing the Ultimate Thrills Tour (which covers MK, Soarin, and DHS thrill rides), which will take up most of the day and we will conclude that day at MK. The second day, my general thought is to do AK in the morning since it has morning EMH and we will not have hit it on our prior day, and then go over to DHS to check out some of the Star Wars shows/ character meet and greets, Galactic Spectacular, etc. I realize that most of the Star Wars stuff could be achieved on our own, but one advantage to the tour would be the ability to do Jedi Training. My older son did it once, three years ago, but my younger son has not done it. Both kids have said they would like to do it if possible; however, it is not absolutely essential. In all likelihood, we will not be back to WDW for at least several years, so this may be their last opportunity to do it while they are the right ages. I understand that for folks that might be interested in the dessert party (which I would be interested in doing), the Tour is a decent value since it includes that and dinner. The extra $ might just be worthwhile to get JTA without having to be at DHS at RD. With the exception of Star Tours and my one son's JTA experience 3 years ago, we have not done the other things on the Tour. But I worry about whether this 7 hour tour will be boring for my boys? I think I read earlier in this thread that it involves a fair amount of standing/walking? I am not so worried about the 7 hours of the Ultimate Thrills Tour, since it will be ride after ride, but the Star Wars Tour concerns me a bit in terms of standing / waiting around, listening to people talk about "interesting facts," etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiences having kids on the Star Wars Tour? (I think the reviews I have seen have all been adults). Or, if not, can anyone comment on what they observed in terms of other people's kids on the tour? (i.e., did they seem to enjoy it, get bored, etc)?
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts! Thank you!


you know your kids best, so each kid's reaction to this tour might be different, if you and your kids want to do everything SW related at DHS (as I see from your post there are a couple of things you want to do) then it's a good deal.
The standing and waiting is the same standing and waiting you would do to see the 2 centerstage shows and check in for the dessert party and wait for SWaGS.
I know I'm not much help but I know kids that would be completely entertained by this and also kids that would be bored with it


----------



## yulilin3

Hi everyone, especially the long time followers of this thread, I am not dead and did not fall of the edge of the Earth, to be completely honest I've not been in the "check the Dis everyday" mood. I continue to check the WDW site for update to calendars and I see the news about SWLand opening in 2019 made it here, thanks @cvjpirate , I can tell you from different vantage view points I have not seen any vertical construction on SWLand but hey, if they say 2019, I'm onboard,


----------



## freewill

yulilin3 said:


> Hi everyone, especially the long time followers of this thread, I am not dead and did not fall of the edge of the Earth, to be completely honest I've not been in the "check the Dis everyday" mood. I continue to check the WDW site for update to calendars and I see the news about SWLand opening in 2019 made it here, thanks @cvjpirate , I can tell you from different vantage view points I have not seen any vertical construction on SWLand but hey, if they say 2019, I'm onboard,


Glad you are well and haven't fallen into space!


----------



## Luna81

I'm struggling with the tour too. We have a six year old daughter. But she and my husband are pretty big Star Wars fans and looking at HS that's about all we will be doing there. Hmmm. Decisions. Either way I want to do the dessert party.


----------



## cvjpirate

My two cents far as kids and the tour. Like others said, you know your kids better than anyone so if you think they will enjoy it, I say go for it. If it was me, (my kids are no longer kids) I would do the tour but use the morning as a pool resort time, then show up for the tour that way the kids have that morning break from park stuff and are ready to enjoy the tour.


----------



## Indecisive

yulilin3 said:


> you know your kids best, so each kid's reaction to this tour might be different, if you and your kids want to do everything SW related at DHS (as I see from your post there are a couple of things you want to do) then it's a good deal.
> The standing and waiting is the same standing and waiting you would do to see the 2 centerstage shows and check in for the dessert party and wait for SWaGS.



Thank you to Yulilin3 and others for your thoughts about kids on the tour. That is a good point that the standing/waiting would be the same whether we would be self-touring or on the guided tour. To cvjpirate, that would be a good idea to have a relaxed resort morning before the tour; however, I don't think I could make that work because we only have 2 park days at WDW and would miss AK altogether if we do that. At a minimum, I do have an ADR for lunch on that day. Maybe a nice relaxing meal will serve as an adequate break.


----------



## Luna81

cvjpirate said:


> My two cents far as kids and the tour. Like others said, you know your kids better than anyone so if you think they will enjoy it, I say go for it. If it was me, (my kids are no longer kids) I would do the tour but use the morning as a pool resort time, then show up for the tour that way the kids have that morning break from park stuff and are ready to enjoy the tour.


This is what I'm thinking. If we don't do the tour we need to be there for park opening to try to get into Jedi training. Hmmm. 

We plan on Monday for HS. But will have driven two days to arrive on Sunday. Be nice to sleep in a bit.


----------



## cvjpirate

Indecisive said:


> Thank you to Yulilin3 and others for your thoughts about kids on the tour. That is a good point that the standing/waiting would be the same whether we would be self-touring or on the guided tour. To cvjpirate, that would be a good idea to have a relaxed resort morning before the tour; however, I don't think I could make that work because we only have 2 park days at WDW and would miss AK altogether if we do that. At a minimum, I do have an ADR for lunch on that day. Maybe a nice relaxing meal will serve as an adequate break.



My plan is to be at HS for park opening but do like you said, take a long relaxing lunch break before doing the tour. I feel that lunch break will break the day up and give me a chance to recharge my old batteries for the tour.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Hi everyone, especially the long time followers of this thread, I am not dead and did not fall of the edge of the Earth, to be completely honest I've not been in the "check the Dis everyday" mood. I continue to check the WDW site for update to calendars and I see the news about SWLand opening in 2019 made it here, thanks @cvjpirate , I can tell you from different vantage view points I have not seen any vertical construction on SWLand but hey, if they say 2019, I'm onboard,


Correct, nothing vertical quite yet but foundations are being poured.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Correct, nothing vertical quite yet but foundations are being poured.


each time I drive by the entrance I want too stop the car, get on the roof and take pictures


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> each time I drive by the entrance I want too stop the car, get on the roof and take pictures


Hey if you're willing to volunteer 

I have recent aerials of the site from about a week ago on the rumors and news board.


----------



## kmrobins03

subscribing to this thread. I hope they release some dates end April-early May!


----------



## cvjpirate

kmrobins03 said:


> subscribing to this thread. I hope they release some dates end April-early May!



I'm with you, looking for May dates as well. Looks like we got about another month to month and half wait.


----------



## Kamy04

I am looking for May, too.  What is frustrating is I may have to choose my FP before they release tour stuff.  Our entire vacation changes depending on the tour!   Argh.


----------



## cvjpirate

Kamy04 said:


> I am looking for May, too.  What is frustrating is I may have to choose my FP before they release tour stuff.  Our entire vacation changes depending on the tour!   Argh.



Yea I feel your pain. Had this same issue last year when I went trying to guess when they would have the fireworks show and dessert party and I picked wrong. I felt sorry for the young lady that had to read my email to Disney, I was nice, but they knew how upset I was over how they want you to plan everything so far in advance yet hold off releasing information about the Tours, Dessert parties and stuff.


----------



## tstidm1

For those who may not have heard, Andi Gutierrez and Anthony Carboni from the Star Wars Show are going to be hosting the events at Star Wars Galactic Nights. I'm glad to have professional hosts hosting events at that event.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> For those who may not have heard, Andi Gutierrez and Anthony Carboni from the Star Wars Show are going to be hosting the events at Star Wars Galactic Nights. I'm glad to have professional hosts hosting events at that event.


They are cool but I would've liked James Arnold Taylor for the SWW nostalgia feels


----------



## Liz Franke

Hi, my husband and I are going to be the April 14th  *Star Wars: Galactic Nights*. I am a bit lost at what we should do outside of the party. 

We arrive late Thursday night around 10pm. So we will go straight to the hotel and crash. My husband has pretty bad rheumatoid arthritis and pressure from the airplane will make him pretty useless Friday morning. So we will likely eat and hit the pool and then go to the party. 

I read that the Not-So-Scary Halloween party would let folks in as early as 4pm, and I am hoping that is the case for Galactic Nights. Anyone know is that is the case?

But we are there all day Friday and fly out at 10pm. Going to the park for one morning for the full $125 ticket isn't something I want to do. I am thinking eat at a character breakfast - possibly Ohana since I've heard good things. And then head to Disney Springs.

Any ideas of what to do at Disney Springs or something completely different?


----------



## frisbeego

Liz Franke said:


> I read that the Not-So-Scary Halloween party would let folks in as early as 4pm, and I am hoping that is the case for Galactic Nights. Anyone know is that is the case?



Per the 1st page of this thread, "Reported by @tstidm1 You will be allowed into DHS after 5pm with this event ticket."


----------



## laura428

Liz Franke said:


> Hi, my husband and I are going to be the April 14th  *Star Wars: Galactic Nights*. I am a bit lost at what we should do outside of the party.



Wait - did I miss something?  When I try to book it still shows nothing past March.  Do you actually have tickets for 4/14?


----------



## AThrillingChase

laura428 said:


> Wait - did I miss something?  When I try to book it still shows nothing past March.  Do you actually have tickets for 4/14?



I think you might be confusing this with the dessert party - she was referencing a ticketed after hours event. So youre still good!


----------



## seigyoku

Something seems to have gone awry when the other thread got merged in, because I haven't gotten a notification for this thread since!



tstidm1 said:


> For those who may not have heard, Andi Gutierrez and Anthony Carboni from the Star Wars Show are going to be hosting the events at Star Wars Galactic Nights. I'm glad to have professional hosts hosting events at that event.



I will totally be wearing the shirt I _might_ have gotten from the most awesome Andi as a thank you gift. (It's such a cool shirt guys!)


----------



## laura428

AThrillingChase said:


> I think you might be confusing this with the dessert party - she was referencing a ticketed after hours event. So youre still good!



Phew!  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## AThrillingChase

laura428 said:


> Phew!  Thanks for clearing that up.



Have fun! I loved the dessert party


----------



## CJN

It looks like they've added dates on the calendar for the dessert party up to April 8th but not actually taking reservations yet. I sure wish they'd get them extended through the whole month of April soon.


----------



## cvjpirate

CJN said:


> It looks like they've added dates on the calendar for the dessert party up to April 8th but not actually taking reservations yet. I sure wish they'd get them extended through the whole month of April soon.



Same for the tour, shouldn't be long before they add rest of the month.


----------



## Luna81

Do dates for the tours open the same time as the dessert party? Should I grab the dessert party first and then cancel if I can grab a tour?


----------



## lizzilou

We went to the Star Wars dessert party for the first time on 2/4.  It was really great.  I'm so glad we decided to do it.  The food was really good and so were the drinks!

We also signed my boys up for Jedi Training on 2/7 and did not get any FP for standing in line.  They did let us in before 9am though and I think we were done and signed up by 8:50am.


----------



## cvjpirate

Luna81 said:


> Do dates for the tours open the same time as the dessert party? Should I grab the dessert party first and then cancel if I can grab a tour?



Looks to me that they release both at same time but the tour looks like you can book it now for those april dates, but note I did not call to be sure as my dates are in May. So I would call.


----------



## Luna81

cvjpirate said:


> Looks to me that they release both at same time but the tour looks like you can book it now for those april dates, but note I did not call to be sure as my dates are in May. So I would call.


My dates are May as well. Just trying to prepare. This is all sneaking up on me!


----------



## cvjpirate

Luna81 said:


> My dates are May as well. Just trying to prepare. This is all sneaking up on me!



I have been checking the SW tour so far I've been able to get them up to the day before so doesn't look like they are selling out. So I think we are safe. But I will not take any chances, soon as I fine they have been released for my dates (May 13th) I will be on the phone.


----------



## Luna81

cvjpirate said:


> I have been checking the SW tour so far I've been able to get them up to the day before so doesn't look like they are selling out. So I think we are safe. But I will not take any chances, soon as I fine they have been released for my dates (May 13th) I will be on the phone.


Awesome. Fingers crossed. Our Park days are 7-12th.


----------



## cvjpirate

Luna81 said:


> Awesome. Fingers crossed. Our Park days are 7-12th.



Mine are 6-13th, trying for the 13th for the SW tour. I think we both will be ok and be able to get them, give it about another month. I am checking twice (or more a day).


----------



## crazylady

CJN said:


> It looks like they've added dates on the calendar for the dessert party up to April 8th but not actually taking reservations yet. I sure wish they'd get them extended through the whole month of April soon.



I really hate the IT system!


----------



## MamaKate

Question about the dessert party 

Is it refundable?  I'm on the fence about doing the dessert party or just try and save our seats.  If I book the dessert party and then change my mind, is it refundable?


----------



## cvjpirate

MamaKate said:


> Question about the dessert party
> 
> Is it refundable?  I'm on the fence about doing the dessert party or just try and save our seats.  If I book the dessert party and then change my mind, is it refundable?



It is refundable, I believe you have to cancel within 24 hours. Could be 48.


----------



## MamaKate

cvjpirate said:


> It is refundable, I believe you have to cancel within 24 hours. Could be 48.



Thanks! That's good to know.  I'm going to book then .


----------



## cvjpirate

Just my 2 cents, I think the SW Dessert Party is a must do.


----------



## MamaKate

OK. So I just booked it because I'd rather be safe and have it, then it sells out .

I think we'll end up keeping it because we are a Star Wars loving family and I least I know we'll have a spot .  Plus we do drink so there is value in that .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally reporting in on our Dessert Party Jan 28th (you know, the one i had trouble booking!) I ended up with a sinus infection which blossomed into the flu before we came home and have only just started to kick around.*

*We all had a blast, the b-day boy (30) was in 7th heaven and took more pictures than most sane people *should*. We eventually convinced him to see Chewy and he made like it was no big deal but when he posted the picture on FB when he got home it was one of the ONLY ones that got a caption ... "YEEEEESSSSS" I wasn't able to convince anyone to leave the building until after the escort and we were the very last to enter the fireworks area (almost got lost because the force was not very strong with one of the CM's light saber ) They were handing out hand warmers which were a welcome addition! There was maybe one person in the handicap section and they never opened it up for anyone else that i noticed. It was extremely windy so several of the laser effects just "blew away" and there was some sort of rather large screen blocking one of the speakers on the left side so most of those images were also impossible to see ???*

*The food was amazing for everyone else. The chef did go out of her way to find things that i could safely eat (read that as she went to the Brown Derby to get me some buns and vegan butter) ... i had some cheese, olives, a couple of the plain cookies and luckily could have that awesome frozen nutella delight! They sent me on my way with 3 cans of pop since i couldn't have any alcohol and they felt badly that i spend 70 to keep my kid happy *

*Would we do it again? Probably not but that's strictly based on the cost and not being able to drink! The entire experience was pretty special, thanks for the help to make it happen*


----------



## Liz Franke

frisbeego said:


> Per the 1st page of this thread, "Reported by @tstidm1 You will be allowed into DHS after 5pm with this event ticket."


Thank you. I


frisbeego said:


> Per the 1st page of this thread, "Reported by @tstidm1 You will be allowed into DHS after 5pm with this event ticket."


Thanks!!


----------



## laura428

CJN said:


> It looks like they've added dates on the calendar for the dessert party up to April 8th but not actually taking reservations yet. I sure wish they'd get them extended through the whole month of April soon.



I so hope that's true.  I've had that page open for a few weeks now, waiting to book, just refreshing to see if it's open yet.  So I did tonight to find our week open but not available - ARGH!  I'll check back tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------



## HCinKC

lllGurulll said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask in but do we have any information on when Star Wars land will be completed?  I've been searching the net and it sounds like 2019-2020 but nothing really concrete.  With Avatar supposedly opening this summer, I was curious if that could mean SWL next summer 2018.


It is supposed to be 2019 for both coasts. It's being reported (i heard it on an NPR news update), so there is hope that it will happen then. There's a thread about DHS construction on the Rumors board if you want to keep up with things.


----------



## texasgingerbread

MamaKate said:


> Question about the dessert party
> 
> Is it refundable?  I'm on the fence about doing the dessert party or just try and save our seats.  If I book the dessert party and then change my mind, is it refundable?



I don't know about this specific dessert party cancellation but Wishes Fireworks party is 5 days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

MamaKate said:


> Question about the dessert party
> 
> Is it refundable?  I'm on the fence about doing the dessert party or just try and save our seats.  If I book the dessert party and then change my mind, is it refundable?


*Yes it's refundable, just dug thru my email to find this for you*
**


----------



## Missyrose

lllGurulll said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask in but do we have any information on when Star Wars land will be completed?  I've been searching the net and it sounds like 2019-2020 but nothing really concrete.  With Avatar supposedly opening this summer, I was curious if that could mean SWL next summer 2018.


Disney Chairman Bob Iger announced on the earnings call this week that Star Wars Land will open on both coasts in 2019.


----------



## laura428

First week of April is up and bookable!  Just reserved our spots for Thursday, April 6th.  Woohoo!!!!


----------



## maw

laura428 said:


> First week of April is up and bookable!  Just reserved our spots for Thursday, April 6th.  Woohoo!!!!


Yay - now come on rest of the month!!!


----------



## p44nmun

maw said:


> Yay - now come on rest of the month!!!


Waiting patiently for the 17th of April....I mean obsessively checking every hour!


----------



## cvjpirate

p44nmun said:


> Waiting patiently for the 17th of April....I mean obsessively checking every hour!



Makes me feel better only checking twice a day.


----------



## Luna81

At least your month is staring to open. Haha. Waiting on May


----------



## maw

Luna81 said:


> At least your month is staring to open. Haha. Waiting on May


April is taking for. ever. Really. Haha! Good luck with May!


----------



## Flounder89

Waiting for May 8^^


----------



## Luna81

Flounder89 said:


> Waiting for May 8^^


That's the day we are wanting too. Though I want to do the tour I think too.


----------



## Kamy04

We are looking for the tour on May 6th...we will all be there so close, lol.


----------



## FastPasser

Full disclosure, I have never been a guest at the dessert party, but I have attended countless times.

I'm sensing that some of you may be needlessly stressing out about being able to get a rez for the SW dessert party. Attending the dessert party is not the end all for having a great SWaGS experience. You can have a great time without attending the party, the vast majority of guests that are there for the show do just that every night.

If you arrive at the Center Stage area at the same time you would have arrived at the dessert party, pick up whatever food and drinks you like, I guarantee that you'll get a great spot. And in many cases, just as good as the VIP viewing area, you'll be just fine. You'll save a ton of money and IMO, it can be more fun. And depending on how busy the park is, you may not have to arrive that early.


----------



## crazylady

laura428 said:


> First week of April is up and bookable!  Just reserved our spots for Thursday, April 6th.  Woohoo!!!!



Thanks.  We got ours too!


----------



## p44nmun

FastPasser said:


> Full disclosure, I have never been a guest at the dessert party, but I have attended countless times.
> 
> I'm sensing that some of you may be needlessly stressing out about being able to get a rez for the SW dessert party. Attending the dessert party is not the end all for having a great SWaGS experience. You can have a great time without attending the party, the vast majority of guests that are there for the show do just that every night.
> 
> If you arrive at the Center Stage area at the same time you would have arrived at the dessert party, pick up whatever food and drinks you like, I guarantee that you'll get a great spot. And in many cases, just as good as the VIP viewing area, you'll be just fine. You'll save a ton of money and IMO, it can be more fun. And depending on how busy the park is, you may not have to arrive that early.


Not stressing out, just excited, I guess. We've never done a dessert party anywhere before but have been to disney disneyworld quite a few times, so I was just looking for something different and fun to do to surprise the family. 
And I'm a push over for "complementary items" like the "free" Chewbacca stein that comes with it☺


----------



## Luna81

For us we had a really horrible 2016. I fell on a run and got a concussion. I am still having post concussion syndrome (I actually am not sure how many rides I'll get to do at Disney). My husband and daughter were very supportive. I want to do something extra for them.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Luna81 said:


> For us we had a really horrible 2016. I fell on a run and got a concussion. I am still having post concussion syndrome (I actually am not sure how many rides I'll get to do at Disney). My husband and daughter were very supportive. I want to do something extra for them.


How awful -- hope you're all the way better very soon!  Falling on a run... scary...


----------



## Luna81

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> How awful -- hope you're all the way better very soon!  Falling on a run... scary...


Thanks! It was last April. Was super scary. I broke my nose too. I have good days then bad ones. I had no idea concussions could be like this. I'm a lot better than I was. I couldn't drive or work more than four hours a day for the first three months. 

They claim most post concussion issues should be gone within the first year. So here is hoping !


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Luna81 said:


> Thanks! It was last April. Was super scary. I broke my nose too. I have good days then bad ones. I had no idea concussions could be like this. I'm a lot better than I was. I couldn't drive or work more than four hours a day for the first three months.
> 
> They claim most post concussion issues should be gone within the first year. So here is hoping !


Goodness! Lots of    to you!!


----------



## CJN

FastPasser said:


> Full disclosure, I have never been a guest at the dessert party, but I have attended countless times.
> 
> I'm sensing that some of you may be needlessly stressing out about being able to get a rez for the SW dessert party. Attending the dessert party is not the end all for having a great SWaGS experience. You can have a great time without attending the party, the vast majority of guests that are there for the show do just that every night.
> 
> If you arrive at the Center Stage area at the same time you would have arrived at the dessert party, pick up whatever food and drinks you like, I guarantee that you'll get a great spot. And in many cases, just as good as the VIP viewing area, you'll be just fine. You'll save a ton of money and IMO, it can be more fun. And depending on how busy the park is, you may not have to arrive that early.



I appreciate the advice, I really do. However, I travel with one of those guys who thinks I can hold a spot for him while he and the rest of the family join me at the last minute. I hate that (as do the other people around me who have been politely waiting). But if I tell him he's going to an event with food and drink, he's all in and that keeps all of us happy


----------



## FastPasser

p44nmun said:


> Not stressing out, just excited, I guess. We've never done a dessert party anywhere before but have been to disney world quite a few times, so I was just looking for something different and fun to do to surprise the family


That's great. Hopefully it'll meet your expectations. 


CJN said:


> I appreciate the advice


That's plan B and mainly for those who haven't been able to get a rez or who can't justify the expense.


CJN said:


> I travel with one of those guys who thinks I can hold a spot for him while he and the rest of the family join me at the last minute. I hate that* (as do* *the other people around me who have been politely waiting)*


If you only knew what occasionally happens, maybe you already do. 
If an audience control CM somehow gets involved, it puts them in a no win situation as one of the parties will not be happy with the result and they will some times get nasty with the CM. Been there, done that.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been answered in the 676 pages. If the park closes at 8:30 is that what time the show is? Right now TP has May hours  as the park closing at 8:30, F! at 9-what time does that make the SWaGS?

We are not going to try to do both shows on the same night, but I do need to know about what time I should make our dinner ADR.

TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been answered in the 676 pages. If the park closes at 8:30 is that what time the show is? Right now TP has May hours  as the park closing at 8:30, F! at 9-what time does that make the SWaGS?
> 
> We are not going to try to do both shows on the same night, but I do need to know about what time I should make our dinner ADR.
> 
> TIA!


If the closing times stays as is, SWaGS will probably be at 8:30pm, Disney has scheduled SWaGS and F! so people have to make the choice between one or the other, there isn't enough room in the prime viewing area for everyone so they want to split the crowds. But hours might change so keep checking the schedule. I keep the first page updated so you don't have to dig through the entire thread


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yulilin3 said:


> If the closing times stays as is, SWaGS will probably be at 8:30pm, Disney has scheduled SWaGS and F! so people have to make the choice between one or the other, there isn't enough room in the prime viewing area for everyone so they want to split the crowds. But hours might change so keep checking the schedule. I keep the first page updated so you don't have to dig through the entire thread



Thank you @yulilin3 

For the first time maybe ever my planning is actually revolving around the night time entertainment. We are lucky to be there the week that the new MK fireworks HEA will be introduced, so I want to see Wishes one last time and of course see the new show. ROL is finally a reality so I need a night there. F! is a must do for us as will seeing SWaGS for a first time and we will not try and cram those in the same night so 2 nights there. AND if DAH at MK is scheduled for May (fingers crossed), we will be doing that.

I'm so excited for May!!!


----------



## JackieT1182

Just posting an update from our trip last week! 

We had a PPO breakfast at 8:05 AM on 2/7 - we were let in around 7:45 AM and we were able to sign up for Jedi Training before breakfast (no FP were handed out). 

We also did the dessert party on 2/6, and it was awesome! I'm not sure how many people attended, but it didn't feel crowded at all. When we went outside to view the fireworks, I had plenty of space around me and didn't feel like a sardine. I would definitely do this dessert party again (I had done the Wishes dessert party before - not sure I'd do that one again). My husband said the Star Wars fireworks was his favorite fireworks show!

One thing I wanted to mention, just because it's something I wasn't aware of ahead of time (other people may already be aware though; maybe I didn't research enough!) - we did the dessert party on a Monday, which is when the Star Wars guided tours take place (this I was aware of, but I didn't sign up for it because I thought 7 hours was too long and we were on the dining plan so the free meal wouldn't benefit us). The guests doing the guided tour were let in about 10-15 minutes before everyone else, so they were all at their tables eating their desserts before we could enter the dessert area- this really wasn't a big deal, but I just wanted to mention it in case some people were curious about the benefits of the guided tour. Also, those guests have front of the line access for all the events during the dessert party, so when we were waiting in line to meet Chewbacca and Kylo Ren, a group from the guided tour inevitably came to the line each time it was someone's turn to go through the doors - this was somewhat annoying because our wait time basically doubled, but overall it wasn't a huge deal either.

Overall, our family had a wonderful time, and I hope they continue to offer this!


----------



## Sdolores

Star Wars question:  I have noticed that the Star Wars nighttime show is missing from the schedule in April on certain days.  Does it run nightly?


----------



## yulilin3

Sdolores said:


> Star Wars question:  I have noticed that the Star Wars nighttime show is missing from the schedule in April on certain days.  Does it run nightly?


the schedule is only out until April 8th, they update only a couple of weeks to a month at a time


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars the Last Jedi panel announced for Friday , April 14th during Celebration for those of you coming to that.


----------



## AThrillingChase

A little speculation for us all...but I was able to start making my FP+ today. I made one for the hour before Galactic Nights starts and noticed that RnRC was not available past noon. As someone really really hoping that they do the SW layover onto it for the event - my mind immediately went to "maybe they are closing it early to get it switched over"

Also - I am trying to get my running costumes together for Dark Side. I have the perfect shade of blue running tights for a Han costume. Does anyone have any ideas for putting stripes down the side??


----------



## frisbeego

AThrillingChase said:


> A little speculation for us all...but I was able to start making my FP+ today. I made one for the hour before Galactic Nights starts and noticed that RnRC was not available past noon. As someone really really hoping that they do the SW layover onto it for the event - my mind immediately went to "maybe they are closing it early to get it switched over"



I can't explain why there are no FP+ available that day past noon.  However, on the Galactic Nights page that describes "Attractions Available All Night Long," RnR is not listed.  Of course, it also says, "all attractions are subject to change without notice," so who knows what that might mean.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Yeah that was also a strange occurence because it is usually open for parties. I am hoping it was done on purpose because they were looking into it, or it is a surpise to attendees. So to speak.


----------



## yulilin3

AThrillingChase said:


> A little speculation for us all...but I was able to start making my FP+ today. I made one for the hour before Galactic Nights starts and noticed that RnRC was not available past noon. As someone really really hoping that they do the SW layover onto it for the event - my mind immediately went to "maybe they are closing it early to get it switched over"
> 
> Also - I am trying to get my running costumes together for Dark Side. I have the perfect shade of blue running tights for a Han costume. Does anyone have any ideas for putting stripes down the side??


For the stripes , if yout don't want them permanent how about just duct tape?  I think it would do the job


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*Has this been posted yet?? Meet with BB-8??*

@disneyparks (twitter): Beginning this spring, you'll have the chance to meet BB-8 in #StarWars Launch Bay at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!… https://t.co/UTxYibKBgJ

-------------------------
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sts-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-spring/

Thu, February 16, 2017
*BB-8 To Greet Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios This Spring*

by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Editorial Content Manager, Walt Disney World Resort

Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will have more _Star Wars_ fun to look forward to this spring when BB-8, the loyal droid from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, begins character greetings at the park’s _Star Wars_ Launch Bay.

BB-8 will appear in addition to Kylo Ren and Chewbacca, two characters from the _Star Wars_galaxy who guests regularly encounter at _Star Wars_ Launch Bay. In addition to character greetings, the location also offers guests the chance to explore galleries full of treasured memorabilia and authentic replicas of large-scale _Star Wars_ artifacts, including some from the latest film in the franchise, _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_.

_Star Wars_ Launch Bay is just one experience that has debuted at Disney’s Hollywood Studios to the delight of _Star Wars_ fans over the past two years: “_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” daytime show features characters from around the _Star Wars_ galaxy; while the guest-favorite “_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular” nighttime spectacular lights up the park each night. Guests age 4-12 can also become Jedi recruits and put their skills to the test in an unforgettable battle against villains like Darth Vader or the Seventh Sister Inquisitor. And just a few months ago, the park’s Star Tours – The Adventures Continueattraction began offering guests randomized destinations, making different planetary destinations possible for every galactic journey.

Keep your eye on the Disney Parks Blog for more information on BB-8’s grand debut in the coming weeks.


----------



## yulilin3

I was coming to post this, I guess that's what they are building in the former game room


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Has this been posted yet?? Meet with BB-8??*
> 
> @disneyparks (twitter): Beginning this spring, you'll have the chance to meet BB-8 in #StarWars Launch Bay at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!… https://t.co/UTxYibKBgJ
> 
> -------------------------
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sts-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-spring/
> 
> Thu, February 16, 2017
> *BB-8 To Greet Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios This Spring*
> 
> by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Editorial Content Manager, Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will have more _Star Wars_ fun to look forward to this spring when BB-8, the loyal droid from _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_, begins character greetings at the park’s _Star Wars_ Launch Bay.
> 
> BB-8 will appear in addition to Kylo Ren and Chewbacca, two characters from the _Star Wars_galaxy who guests regularly encounter at _Star Wars_ Launch Bay. In addition to character greetings, the location also offers guests the chance to explore galleries full of treasured memorabilia and authentic replicas of large-scale _Star Wars_ artifacts, including some from the latest film in the franchise, _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_.
> 
> _Star Wars_ Launch Bay is just one experience that has debuted at Disney’s Hollywood Studios to the delight of _Star Wars_ fans over the past two years: “_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” daytime show features characters from around the _Star Wars_ galaxy; while the guest-favorite “_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular” nighttime spectacular lights up the park each night. Guests age 4-12 can also become Jedi recruits and put their skills to the test in an unforgettable battle against villains like Darth Vader or the Seventh Sister Inquisitor. And just a few months ago, the park’s Star Tours – The Adventures Continueattraction began offering guests randomized destinations, making different planetary destinations possible for every galactic journey.
> 
> Keep your eye on the Disney Parks Blog for more information on BB-8’s grand debut in the coming weeks.



I hope it's an actual droid and not just a 3d statue like thing. Although, I would probably still stand in line for a stationary thing


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I hope it's an actual droid and not just a 3d statue like thing. Although, I would probably still stand in line for a stationary thing


Not like the movement would come on a picture,  a la hp. But imagine how epic would a BB8 and R2D2 meet would be,  even if it was just a statue form


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Not like the movement would come on a picture,  a la hp. But imagine how epic would a BB8 and R2D2 meet would be,  even if it was just a statue form


I doubt it will just be a statue. There was a BB-8 and R2-D2 droids at "The Force Awakens" premier event at DHS doing meet and greets and photo ops. I was their bodyguard. R2-D2 was misbehaving and had to be pulled aside for a stern talking to by his handler. BB-8 behaved. I've run into R2 backstage.


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> For the stripes , if yout don't want them permanent how about just duct tape?  I think it would do the job



I think this is my back up plan - just a pain to make all those pieces! Someone also suggested buying a pair of costume pants, cutting off the stripe, and using temp fabric tape to put it on. If only some genius made Han striped tape I would be golden!



soniam said:


> I hope it's an actual droid and not just a 3d statue like thing. Although, I would probably still stand in line for a stationary thing



At Dark Side races last year he was just a statue. I got a great pic, but, kinda womp womp.


----------



## JennLTX

So, here's my conundrum:  we'll be visiting from June 3 - 10, and in a perfect world, we'd book the Guided Tour on Wednesday the 7th, dovetailing beautifully with my other plans.  If the tour is either no longer offered at all or no longer available on Wednesdays, I've got an entirely different set of plans.  So, Disboard hive mind, what do we think the current Monday - Wednesday - Saturday offering will maybe look like this summer?  More days?  Fewer?  Different days?  Understand, I'm not asking for a definite answer here, and I actually have both contingencies covered in terms of ADRs, but would love input from what is clearly a very knowledgeable group!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

I am way too excited about the BB-8 meet!


----------



## seigyoku

Well, don't know what the case will be with BB-8, but at Shanghai and HK they have R2. Shanghai he was basically still and sometimes a Mandarin speaking C3-PO (WHO YOU COULD NOT TOUCH as I was yelled at even though I hadn't even gone near him) would appear. At HK however, R2 was an extremely active little guy! So there is hope!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> I doubt it will just be a statue. There was a BB-8 and R2-D2 droids at "The Force Awakens" premier event at DHS doing meet and greets and photo ops. I was their bodyguard. R2-D2 was misbehaving and had to be pulled aside for a stern talking to by his handler. BB-8 behaved. I've run into R2 backstage.


I find it hard to believe that R2 was misbehaving, are you sure it wasn't BB8, and if R2 was behaving strangely it would most likely be in an attempt to save everyones lives as he usually does 



JennLTX said:


> So, here's my conundrum:  we'll be visiting from June 3 - 10, and in a perfect world, we'd book the Guided Tour on Wednesday the 7th, dovetailing beautifully with my other plans.  If the tour is either no longer offered at all or no longer available on Wednesdays, I've got an entirely different set of plans.  So, Disboard hive mind, what do we think the current Monday - Wednesday - Saturday offering will maybe look like this summer?  More days?  Fewer?  Different days?  Understand, I'm not asking for a definite answer here, and I actually have both contingencies covered in terms of ADRs, but would love input from what is clearly a very knowledgeable group!!!


----------



## JennLTX

Got it.


----------



## cvjpirate

Do we think BB8 will be part of the SW tour?


----------



## ashmac8

yulilin3 said:


> the schedule is only out until April 8th, they update only a couple of weeks to a month at a time



Two questions...
ABout how far in advance?  When could I expect to see times for late June?

Secondly we did the dessert party last time which was nice but a bit pricey to repeat without seats.  This is especially true because our child is a 'Disney adult'. How much time do we need to allow to stake out a decent spot?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FastPasser

seigyoku said:


> At HK however, R2 was an extremely active little guy! So there is hope!


The R2s that have appeared at DHS have been pretty much what you see in the movies.



yulilin3 said:


> I find it hard to believe that R2 was misbehaving, are you sure it wasn't BB8, and if R2 was behaving strangely it would most likely be in an attempt to save everyones lives as he usually does


Oh, it was R2 alright. He'd been doing meet and greets for a while and was being impatient. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Do we think BB8 will be part of the SW tour?


Yes I do 


ashmac8 said:


> Two questions...
> ABout how far in advance?  When could I expect to see times for late June?
> 
> Secondly we did the dessert party last time which was nice but a bit pricey to repeat without seats.  This is especially true because our child is a 'Disney adult'. How much time do we need to allow to stake out a decent spot?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you look at post 11 on the first page you can see when they updated the calendar for  SWaGS and the dessert party. It's been anywhere from 2 months in advance to 3 weeks in advance
For the Best viewing spot for the show I would say an hour and a half before


----------



## cvjpirate

I asked the Blog if BB8 would be part of the tour, this is the answer I got; 

Will BB 8 be part of the Star Wars Tour?

Clarence Jones on February 17, 2017 at 9:20 am

From what I understand, the Star Wars Tour does visit Star Wars Launch Bay for character greetings. (Although all entertainment is subject to change).

Jennifer Fickley-Baker on February 17, 2017 at 10:17 am


----------



## ashmac8

yulilin3 said:


> Yes I do
> 
> If you look at post 11 on the first page you can see when they updated the calendar for  SWaGS and the dessert party. It's been anywhere from 2 months in advance to 3 weeks in advance
> For the Best viewing spot for the show I would say an hour and a half before



Thanks. Here's hoping it's nightly. I already moved a bunch of stuff around to catch rivers of light at AK. 1.5 hours is a lot of wasted time. Might have to talk my husband into booking the party again. Will keep an eye on this thread and of course the Disney page to stalk release date/time. 

Appreciate the help


----------



## texasgingerbread

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Has this been posted yet?? Meet with BB-8??*
> 
> @disneyparks (twitter): Beginning this spring, you'll have the chance to meet BB-8 in #StarWars Launch Bay at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!… https://t.co/UTxYibKBgJ
> 
> -------------------------
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sts-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-spring/
> 
> Thu, February 16, 2017
> *BB-8 To Greet Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios This Spring*




Greatness!  I hope he's still there in June!


----------



## yulilin3

Just got an email from WDW about SW Galactic Nights and it says:
"The official debut of BB8
Catch BB8 at Star Wars Launch Bay as he makes his character greeting debut"
So by the wording it seems he will start meeting during this event of April 14th


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Just got an email from WDW about SW Galactic Nights and it says:
> "The official debut of BB8
> Catch BB8 at Star Wars Launch Bay as he makes his character greeting debut"
> So by the wording it seems he will start meeting during this event of April 14th


Yes that is when he is supposed to debut.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

For those wondering if the last Jedi is singular or plural, marketing in Spanish here in Honduras might give that answer.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> So by the wording it seems he will start meeting during this event of April 14th


And also by the same wording, I'm taking it to infer that it's not a statue, and that it will be an interactive experience. I don't think they would use the word "greeting" if it didn't react to guests. I fully expect it to be a fully operational BB-8. After all, it does exist, we've seen it. And if it is, it's going to be a popular M&G.


----------



## frisbeego

FastPasser said:


> And also by the same wording, I'm taking it to infer that it's not a statue, and that it will be an interactive experience. I don't think they would use the word "greeting" if it didn't react to guests. I fully expect it to be a fully operational BB-8. After all, it does exist, we've seen it. And if it is, *it's going to be a popular M&G*.



I agree.  I'm excited that we'll be there when he debuts, but at the same time, I wouldn't have minded if he debuted a couple days earlier so the bloggers and locals would have already seen him.  I wonder  how long the lines will get that first night.  I also wonder how many tickets they're selling for Galactic Nights.


----------



## maw

It might be wishful thinking, but the calendar for April dessert parties just changed. I can click on 4/23 now - but it's saying no times available. Hopefully soon - this is the last reservation I need for our trip!


----------



## cvjpirate

maw said:


> It might be wishful thinking, but the calendar for April dessert parties just changed. I can click on 4/23 now - but it's saying no times available. Hopefully soon - this is the last reservation I need for our trip!



Sometimes it takes 24 hours for it complete the system so you can book.


----------



## maw

cvjpirate said:


> Sometimes it takes 24 hours for it complete the system so you can book.


Oh good - I'm going to sit and hit refresh for the next day! I have to do fastpass any way tomorrow 

I was just excited that the calendar changed . . . finally!


----------



## cvjpirate

maw said:


> Oh good - I'm going to sit and hit refresh for the next day! I have to do fastpass any way tomorrow
> 
> I was just excited that the calendar changed . . . finally!



I am as well, but sad to say still waiting on May to open up.


----------



## FastPasser

maw said:


> Oh good - I'm going to sit and hit refresh for the next day!


If you're wondering whether or not there will be a SW dessert party, don't. If SWaGS is scheduled, so will a dessert party, trust me.


----------



## maw

FastPasser said:


> If you're wondering whether or not there will be a SW dessert party, don't. If SWaGS is scheduled, so will a dessert party, trust me.


I figured there would be one, I just want it to post so I can be done planning the trip! It's Star Wars Darkside weekend - so I figured there will be something!


----------



## CJN

maw said:


> I figured there would be one, I just want it to post so I can be done planning the trip! It's Star Wars Darkside weekend - so I figured there will be something!



I'm the same way. I always figured there would be a party on the night I want but am so ready to get the booking done and get it checked off the list.


----------



## Novinha

Star Wars Dessert party tickets are now available for April!  I just got mine for April 24!!!!!  So excited.  Although 2 people were showing no availability but a party of 3 was, so we included an infant.  But we got it!  That will be perfect to go along with the Star Wars Half Marathon from the previous day!


----------



## chiisai

Novinha said:


> Star Wars Dessert party tickets are now available for April!  I just got mine for April 24!!!!!  So excited.  Although 2 people were showing no availability but a party of 3 was, so we included an infant.  But we got it!  That will be perfect to go along with the Star Wars Half Marathon from the previous day!



Thanks!  Could not find availability for 4 on the 11th or 12th, but ended up rearranging things for the 8th.


----------



## maw

Novinha said:


> Star Wars Dessert party tickets are now available for April!  I just got mine for April 24!!!!!  So excited.  Although 2 people were showing no availability but a party of 3 was, so we included an infant.  But we got it!  That will be perfect to go along with the Star Wars Half Marathon from the previous day!


FastPass and dessert party booked - now I can stop stalking the site! We are going the night of the half


----------



## yulilin3

Page 1 post 11 updated. SWaGS nightly through April 30th as of today


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Booked my dessert party for the evening after the Dark Side Half.  I hope to "upgrade" it to the guided tour, but until such time as that becomes available, I know that I have the dessert party.


----------



## jk and ek

oh i'm so jealous of the BB8 meet!!!

we went to the dessert party on 02/04. we showed up ~15 minutes before official start time and it already felt like a madhouse inside. not a big deal, but i was surprised by how many people there were! my only real complaint was that i was using a wheelchair that evening due to some pregnancy related issues (this trip was booked well before i became pregnant) and all the wheelchair accessible (aka low) tables were already fully camped out by people who did not have accessibility issues and none seemed interested in moving. it ended up okay because by the time we'd gathered our snacks, one of the low tables had been cleared off so we were able to hang out there. i absolutely could not have done the party without the wheelchair/somewhere to sit, though....so while i felt extremely awkward i was glad i had it!

the food selection was so much better than other WDW parties we've attended in the past. the savory options were so very much appreciated! i obviously didn't have any alcohol, but my SO had one drink and said it was good (and strong). the sweets all seemed much more handmade/crafted than other dessert party faire....which was a good thing. 

after our snacks, we wandered around the launch bay and met chewbacca with essentially no wait. we then encountered a jawa who made a trade with our 3 (now 4 a week later!) year old.....it was VERY fun/funny. 

we decided to go to the viewing area a little early so that we weren't arriving last minute and being put in the front with the wheelchair...it just seemed rude? i just felt very self-conscious about it. on the way, we ran into a couple of storm troopers who interacted with our kiddo....which he LOVED. got to the viewing section and the attendants there were SO incredibly nice and helpful. they got us situated, brought us bottles of water and our chewy steins. kiddo sat on my lap while husband sat on the ground next to me.

show was great/fun. glad we'd remembered to bring sound dampening headphones for the kiddo....it was the first fireworks displayed he actually enjoyed ever.

husband who has been very unimpressed by dessert parties in the past and had to be talked into this one (he's fine with star wars but not a superfan or anything) ended up having a great time and said it was 100% worth it and has even recommended it to friends who are visiting WDW later this year.


----------



## FastPasser

jk and ek said:


> we showed up ~15 minutes before official start time and it already felt like a madhouse inside. not a big deal, but i was surprised by how many people there were!


This may explain why. Unless there is a catering or equipment issue, the party always begins 15 minutes before the advertised time. And if there was a SW tour that day, those up to 40 guests are allowed in before that. 

As for the low table issue, they're specifically for guests in a WC or ECV. For anyone attending in the future who runs into the same issue, mention it to a CM so that they can remedy it.


----------



## goofy4tink

My CM dd texted me last night to share a guest experience with me. I immediately thought of this thread and the experienced folks on it. So, had to share with you all.  Dd was working JTA sign-ups around 3pm. A woman walked up and asked if they were full. Yes, dd answered (wanted to add that it was 3:00, what do you expect!!))). So, the woman asks how to sign up...dd tells her that you have to get there super early in the day. The woman says 'Well, we're passholders and we never get here until the afternoon! Does that mean we can't do it?'  Dd explained that they fill up by 10am, on most mornings.  The guest's response? 'So, because we're not stupid, and we don't come to the park until later, we can't do it??!! Just add that to the list of things that passholders can't do.'
Man....I know that my dd realizes that not everyone knows, prior to arriving, how it works. But, she sure does appreciate the guests that come to threads like this and figure it out...rather than yelling at her because they didn't do any research!!!
So, thanks for all that info you're handing out here!!!!  The CMs do appreciate a well informed guest!


----------



## yulilin3

goofy4tink said:


> My CM dd texted me last night to share a guest experience with me. I immediately thought of this thread and the experienced folks on it. So, had to share with you all.  Dd was working JTA sign-ups around 3pm. A woman walked up and asked if they were full. Yes, dd answered (wanted to add that it was 3:00, what do you expect!!))). So, the woman asks how to sign up...dd tells her that you have to get there super early in the day. The woman says 'Well, we're passholders and we never get here until the afternoon! Does that mean we can't do it?'  Dd explained that they fill up by 10am, on most mornings.  The guest's response? 'So, because we're not stupid, and we don't come to the park until later, we can't do it??!! Just add that to the list of things that passholders can't do.'
> Man....I know that my dd realizes that not everyone knows, prior to arriving, how it works. But, she sure does appreciate the guests that come to threads like this and figure it out...rather than yelling at her because they didn't do any research!!!
> So, thanks for all that info you're handing out here!!!!  The CMs do appreciate a well informed guest!


and guests like this one give other Apholders a bad rap. I'm sure your DD has tons of stories like this one, hopefully she also has happy stories to balance it out


----------



## goofy4tink

yulilin3 said:


> and guests like this one give other Apholders a bad rap. I'm sure your DD has tons of stories like this one, hopefully she also has happy stories to balance it out


Oh, she does! She loves her job. She's met some terrific guests. But she loves sharing the 'bad' stories with me. We've seen such horrible guest behaviour when we were guests that it amazes her to see it from a CM point of view!!
I figure it was a local AP holder. She (the guest) evidently mentioned they couldn't get FPs like regular guests! Well, I believe it's 30 days out if you don't have a resort reservation, right? Silly woman.


----------



## leiaorgana

I have a couple of questions regarding the reserved viewing area for the SW guided tour. I've read a couple of reviews of the tour but none of them seem to answer the questions I have so I was hoping you guys could help me please 

Is the reserved area roped off all day for the stage shows or just for the particular show that the tour are watching? And is it the same time show that they watch every time that the tour is on e.g. it's always the 3:30pm SWAGFFA? (I don't think that's the exact time but I'm just using it as an example). 

Asking because from the photos I've seen of the tour the reserved area seems to be the exact place we stood for both shows last year for free and we want to plan around it because unfortunately our full DHS is a Saturday as we were hoping to do EMM there but they don't seem to be doing it now and we can't change days.


----------



## yulilin3

leiaorgana said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding the reserved viewing area for the SW guided tour. I've read a couple of reviews of the tour but none of them seem to answer the questions I have so I was hoping you guys could help me please
> 
> Is the reserved area roped off all day for the stage shows or just for the particular show that the tour are watching? And is it the same time show that they watch every time that the tour is on e.g. it's always the 3:30pm SWAGFFA? (I don't think that's the exact time but I'm just using it as an example).
> 
> Asking because from the photos I've seen of the tour the reserved area seems to be the exact place we stood for both shows last year for free and we want to plan around it because unfortunately our full DHS is a Saturday as we were hoping to do EMM there but they don't seem to be doing it now and we can't change days.


There's a set schedule to do things on the tour but I'm not sure exactly at what time they do them


----------



## KornBred

I have looked into dessert parties before as my wife loves the fireworks shows but based on reviews and prices I always decided against it. Since we are going back to DHS for the first time in 13 years, I decided to look into the Star Wars one as I am a huge SW fanatic. Thanks to the reviews posted on this thread I decided to book one for March 12th. Thanks guys for the reviews & info. I am looking forward to this & my wife is trilled we are finally doing a dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

KornBred said:


> I have looked into dessert parties before as my wife loves the fireworks shows but based on reviews and prices I always decided against it. Since we are going back to DHS for the first time in 13 years, I decided to look into the Star Wars one as I am a huge SW fanatic. Thanks to the reviews posted on this thread I decided to book one for March 12th. Thanks guys for the reviews & info. I am looking forward to this & my wife is trilled we are finally doing a dessert party.


I'm sure you will enjoy it


----------



## vinotinto

goofy4tink said:


> My CM dd texted me last night to share a guest experience with me. I immediately thought of this thread and the experienced folks on it. So, had to share with you all.  Dd was working JTA sign-ups around 3pm. A woman walked up and asked if they were full. Yes, dd answered (wanted to add that it was 3:00, what do you expect!!))). So, the woman asks how to sign up...dd tells her that you have to get there super early in the day. The woman says 'Well, we're passholders and we never get here until the afternoon! Does that mean we can't do it?'  Dd explained that they fill up by 10am, on most mornings.  The guest's response? 'So, because we're not stupid, and we don't come to the park until later, we can't do it??!! Just add that to the list of things that passholders can't do.'
> Man....I know that my dd realizes that not everyone knows, prior to arriving, how it works. But, she sure does appreciate the guests that come to threads like this and figure it out...rather than yelling at her because they didn't do any research!!!
> So, thanks for all that info you're handing out here!!!!  The CMs do appreciate a well informed guest!


I guess they have not heard of first-come, first-serve. If all 200 spots are full by 10:00 am, there isn't anything the CM can do except recommend an arrival prior to that time.  Geez.


----------



## Roxyfire

goofy4tink said:


> The woman says 'Well, we're passholders and we never get here until the afternoon! Does that mean we can't do it?' Dd explained that they fill up by 10am, on most mornings. The guest's response? 'So, because we're not stupid, and we don't come to the park until later, we can't do it??!! Just add that to the list of things that passholders can't do.'



Gotta love this attitude. Rather than thank your daughter for her insight, she says everyone else is unintelligent. Definitely makes me thankful for all the CMs who are helpful and the people on this thread who want to help us get these experiences lined up.


----------



## FirstDown

Do people on the Star Wars Tour get let in to the dessert party first, or is everyone let in at the same time?


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> Just got an email from WDW about SW Galactic Nights and it says:
> "The official debut of BB8
> Catch BB8 at Star Wars Launch Bay as he makes his character greeting debut"
> So by the wording it seems he will start meeting during this event of April 14th



Money's tight so I haven't bought Galactic Night ticket. This would be awesome to see especially if it's interactive or moves around and makes noise at least. One of the mysteries in Star Wars is how BB-8 and Rey talk when Rey is from a world without a ton of Droids.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

tstidm1 said:


> Money's tight so I haven't bought Galactic Night ticket. This would be awesome to see especially if it's interactive or moves around and makes noise at least. One of the mysteries in Star Wars is how BB-8 and Rey talk when Rey is from a world without a ton of Droids.


The audio commentary explains that Rey is very resourceful, intelligent and picked up droid speak as one of many survival skills during her time on Jakku.  

In case anyone is interested, the guided tour is now available to book in April.  I booked mine for the 24th today.  I already planned on doing the dessert party and figured that the guided tour offers substantially more for not much more than just the dessert party.


----------



## Luna81

Sleepless Knight said:


> The audio commentary explains that Rey is very resourceful, intelligent and picked up droid speak as one of many survival skills during her time on Jakku.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the guided tour is now available to book in April.  I booked mine for the 24th today.  I already planned on doing the dessert party and figured that the guided tour offers substantially more for not much more than just the dessert party.


Yay! I can't wait for the guided tour to open for May. I feel like it's going to be worth it to just get to sleep in on that day and not worry about rushing for Jedi training (also had planned to do dessert party anyway). We are driving from Minnesota. So the rest that first day will be nice.


----------



## Trip planner

I am patiently waiting for the June dates to open for the tour, or dessert party. We try to do something new every WDW trip and given my two huge SW fans in my house, I think this is perfect!


----------



## Johndubbya

I am so geeked out for Monday for all the Star Wars stuff at Hollywood Studios...  I must get my photo taken with Chewie


----------



## wdwnut61

Chewy gives the best hugs


----------



## Johndubbya

wdwnut61 said:


> View attachment 221893
> Chewy gives the best hugs


I am counting on it...


----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## jlundeen

goofy4tink said:


> Oh, she does! She loves her job. She's met some terrific guests. But she loves sharing the 'bad' stories with me. We've seen such horrible guest behaviour when we were guests that it amazes her to see it from a CM point of view!!
> I figure it was a local AP holder. She (the guest) evidently mentioned they couldn't get FPs like regular guests! Well, I believe it's 30 days out if you don't have a resort reservation, right? Silly woman.


Well, while I know that there are lots of benefits for buying the AP, it  does NOT mean you get to just waltz in and do whatever you want with no planning ahead. If that's what you want to do, I think you need to just rent out the whole park for the evening...   

ETA:  I've one AP holder who is VERY appreciative to CMs...I could NOT do what they do, even as much as I love all things Disney.   CMs Rock!!


----------



## Valentina8623

I have a few questions. I reserved the Star Wars dessert party for April 19th. It says my reservation is for 7:45pm but the show isn't until 9pm that day. Does that mean we will be inside the dessert party for over an hour? What all is there to do for that long? Do I need to be there before 7:45 or can I get there right at that time? Also, I have a FP+ for TOT at 7:15 will I be able to ride that and make it in time to check into the dessert party? Thanks for anyone that can help answer my questions.


----------



## yulilin3

Valentina8623 said:


> I have a few questions. I reserved the Star Wars dessert party for April 19th. It says my reservation is for 7:45pm but the show isn't until 9pm that day. Does that mean we will be inside the dessert party for over an hour? What all is there to do for that long? Do I need to be there before 7:45 or can I get there right at that time? Also, I have a FP+ for TOT at 7:15 will I be able to ride that and make it in time to check into the dessert party? Thanks for anyone that can help answer my questions.


actually the dessert party area is set to be ready and more often than not, opens 15 minutes before the scheduled time, so 7:30pm would be your time, while there's no need to be there that early some people like to be there to grab a table and take their time eating, others enjoy the dessert and do Launch Bay meet and greets. They do walk you outside for the SWaGS viewing area 15 to 20 minutes before the show, so in reality you only get 1 hour to an hour and 15 at the actual dessert party area.


----------



## goofy4tink

jlundeen said:


> Well, while I know that there are lots of benefits for buying the AP, it  does NOT mean you get to just waltz in and do whatever you want with no planning ahead. If that's what you want to do, I think you need to just rent out the whole park for the evening...
> 
> ETA:  I've one AP holder who is VERY appreciative to CMs...I could NOT do what they do, even as much as I love all things Disney.   CMs Rock!!


I know, right?? Some people!  But, I thank you for being so appreciative of CMs. We've always tried to be courteous and pleasant...now with dd on the other side, it takes on all new meaning. But, she has met some wonderful guests while working Jedi Training!!!!


----------



## FastPasser

jlundeen said:


> I've one AP holder who is VERY appreciative to CMs...I could NOT do what they do,


Sure you could. I say this over and over, the reality does not match the perception. Yes, once in a while it does, but it's rare.


----------



## rimomma66

I saw that Jedi Training is going to be open during the Galactic Nights event. Jedi Training is the only reason I would need a second day at DHS. I wonder how the kids will sign up- will it be like it is in the AM or different since it's a night event.  Anyone have any idea or info? 
Thanks!


----------



## Miskey

Can someone please post a link (or a page number!) to a review of the Star Wars Guided Tour written by someone who attended? I would be very appreciative!


----------



## Indecisive

Here is one! http://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2017/01/09/star-wars-tour-live-blog/


----------



## tstidm1

Am thinking about doing Two spectaculars in one night possibly on Easter. One of them is Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular at 9 PM. To help speed my way to Magic Kingdom for a 10 PM Wishes, Where should I position myself? Should I position myself to get the best view of the projections or right by the exit? It's tight timewise, but would rather do two days at WDW than one day and Galactic Spectacular.


----------



## goofy4tink

rimomma66 said:


> I saw that Jedi Training is going to be open during the Galactic Nights event. Jedi Training is the only reason I would need a second day at DHS. I wonder how the kids will sign up- will it be like it is in the AM or different since it's a night event.  Anyone have any idea or info?
> Thanks!


I've asked my dd....not sure she will know. Seems the CMs get the info late. Will let you know if she knows anything.


----------



## yulilin3

Some additional description on the BB8 meet:

"Guests visiting the Launch Bay will find themselves inside an access corridor, leading into a docking bay where BB-8 awaits their arrival aboard a Resistance freighter. The lovable droid monitors the security cameras, scanning the arriving Guests for clearance as they pose for documentation."


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Some additional description on the BB8 meet:
> 
> "Guests visiting the Launch Bay will find themselves inside an access corridor, leading into a docking bay where BB-8 awaits their arrival aboard a Resistance freighter. The lovable droid monitors the security cameras, scanning the arriving Guests for clearance as they pose for documentation."


So not a moving drioid but the head will move is what I'm getting it of that.


----------



## Skywise

Any gossip/rumors about DHS doing anything for may the 4th?


----------



## Suzanne74

FastPasser said:


> This may explain why. Unless there is a catering or equipment issue, the party always begins 15 minutes before the advertised time. *And if there was a SW tour that day, those up to 40 guests are allowed in before that. *
> 
> As for the low table issue, they're specifically for guests in a WC or ECV. For anyone attending in the future who runs into the same issue, mention it to a CM so that they can remedy it.



How can you find out if there is a tour the day you are set to go?  We are going to a dessert party in late March.  And those 40 are included in the total numbers, correct?  So isn't like some days have 40 more people than other days.


----------



## yulilin3

Suzanne74 said:


> How can you find out if there is a tour the day you are set to go?  We are going to a dessert party in late March.  And those 40 are included in the total numbers, correct?  So isn't like some days have 40 more people than other days.


The tour is Monday, Wednesday and Saturdays. Regularly is about 200 people with the tour it's 240


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Suzanne74

yulilin3 said:


> The tour is Monday, Wednesday and Saturdays. Regularly is about 200 people with the tour it's 240



Okay thanks.  We are going on a Tuesday night but I just checked and there is no more availability so my guess is that the party sold out regardless.  We are going at the end of March so I know it gets pretty busy.


----------



## FastPasser

Suzanne74 said:


> We are going on a Tuesday night but I just checked and there is no more availability so my guess is that the party sold out regardless.


Not necessarily, persistence pays off sometimes, I'd keep checking.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Hmm, we are going next wed (mar8th).  We did this last summer and getting a table was impossible.  It was fun, but very crowded.  My plan was to arrive very early, and snag a table, but since the tour people get in first that will likely not work.  There is still availability Tues and Thurs so I might change things around and go then.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Suzanne74

FastPasser said:


> Not necessarily, persistence pays off sometimes, I'd keep checking.



Sorry, I meant we already have tickets but I think it will be at capacity


----------



## Cup-of-Tea

Question for you guys - the star wars guided tours - would you book them with  a 9yo? my son is a fan, but this is a 7 hour tour - I wonder if kids last through them. The star wars trivia might be above and beyond him...


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Lol, I'll be wearing my Pats gear during my whole vacation!  Our time in Disney is limited, and I'm not 100% sure we arrive early enough Tuesday to make it.  Thursday is an option still though, but we are doing DAH, and I want to be there on time to maximize our "empty park" time.  Decisions, decisions.....have they added more tables since last August?  Was it 250 then too?  It seemed like more than 200 people there.  It was packed.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## forsberg21

What will crowds be like on Galactic Night April 14? How do "limited tickets"  events compare to a peak day at DHS?  What should we expect for wait times at Toy Story Mania for example?  I am excited yet hesitant to spend the $ on this event.


----------



## 626 Fan

I've also been wondering what the numbers will look like for Galactic Nights--I've already got my ticket! I'm also hoping either the Celebration people or Disney will arrange transportation between the convention center and DHS that evening, since they seem to want to draw people out there.


----------



## Euby

I was hoping to be able to do the desert party, but I have an ADR for 50's at 7pm, so I doubt I can do that and be at the DP by 7:45.  Is it possible to show up a little late?  If not, I'll have to skip the DP.  I'm going to using an ECV this trip.  Is there a designated area to watch the SWGS for those in wheelchairs and ECVs?  Where is it?  I couldn't find one on the "disabilities" map.


----------



## yulilin3

I doubt there will be transportation available by disney from the convention center,  but I'm sure plenty of people will be going from there and you can find new friends to split am uber or cab. 
As for number of tickets sold I'm not sure,  I expect wait times for regular attractions to be low since most will be doing the party exclusive stuff


----------



## neitzelt

My family and I have a trip planned this coming December.  We just happen to be there when The Last Jedi will open in theaters.  For those who were at WDW for the opening of Rogue One or The Force Awakens, what did the parks have planned?  Was there an opening event at the Studios?  Did the AMC at Disney Springs have more showings than a normal movie?  I know getting opening night tickets will probably be impossible, but, do you think Friday morning tickets will be hard to get?  Just trying to mentally think out my days while we are there this coming December.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## LvsTnk

neitzelt said:


> My family and I have a trip planned this coming December.  We just happen to be there when The Last Jedi will open in theaters.  For those who were at WDW for the opening of Rogue One or The Force Awakens, what did the parks have planned?  Was there an opening event at the Studios?  Did the AMC at Disney Springs have more showings than a normal movie?  I know getting opening night tickets will probably be impossible, but, do you think Friday morning tickets will be hard to get?  Just trying to mentally think out my days while we are there this coming December.  Thanks!!!!


We did get pins upon entering the park for Force Awakens.


----------



## neitzelt

LvsTnk said:


> We did get pins upon entering the park for Force Awakens.


That is cool!  Thanks!


----------



## mbvisitor

Another December question...do you think the Star Wars Tour will be offered  during the Christmas and New Years week when it's super busy and JBJB is the night time show?


----------



## Euby

Euby said:


> I was hoping to be able to do the desert party, but I have an ADR for 50's at 7pm, so I doubt I can do that and be at the DP by 7:45.  Is it possible to show up a little late?  If not, I'll have to skip the DP.  I'm going to using an ECV this trip.  Is there a designated area to watch the SWGS for those in wheelchairs and ECVs?  Where is it?  I couldn't find one on the "disabilities" map.



I think this may have gotten lost in the conversation.  Can anyone help?


----------



## soniam

Euby said:


> I think this may have gotten lost in the conversation.  Can anyone help?



You can always show up as late as you want; however, at some point, they will take the food away. There's a section roped off in front of the dessert party viewing area for ECVs and wheelchairs.

EDIT: I don't know if they stop giving out the credentials at some point though. I think they give them out through the dessert portion, but I don't know if they will still give them out just before the show starts. However, 7:45 start means the show probably starts at 9pm, so as long as you made it to Launch Bay by 8:30 or 8:45 you should be OK. You have to have the credentials to get into the viewing area. You are also welcome to take food and drink out of Launch Bay to the viewing area, but they don't provide any containers to do that with. Just bring a plastic ziploc box if you plan to do that.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> The food is taken away as soon as the venue is cleared of all guests which is usually at the advertised end time of the party. No one will be allowed in after that. The party is technically over. But hold on, if someone arrives at the very end and the food is in the process of being removed, the staff will bend over backwards to do whatever they can to salvage at least some of the experience for you. And once you've grabbed as much food as as you can carry, someone will escort you to the viewing area. But try not to put yourself in that predicament.


Yeah I can verify this I had this experience. We had bus issues getting to DHS and got there pretty late. They really did a great job and we had three to go boxes overflowing with desserts.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## Euby

Thanks for the response!  You have put my mind at ease.  Still going to try and get an earlier ADR, but will book the DP in the morning when I get home from work.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

Euby said:


> Thanks for the response! You have put my mind at ease. Still going to try and get an earlier ADR, but will book the DP in the morning when I get home from work.



To be honest I recommend doing a late lunch if you can and skipping dinner.  There's so much food at the dessert party.  Last year we had dinner and then went and I was already too full to enjoy the desserts.  I've got a new game plan for this year.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Euby said:


> I was hoping to be able to do the desert party, but I have an ADR for 50's at 7pm, so I doubt I can do that and be at the DP by 7:45.  Is it possible to show up a little late?  If not, I'll have to skip the DP.  I'm going to using an ECV this trip.  Is there a designated area to watch the SWGS for those in wheelchairs and ECVs?  Where is it?  I couldn't find one on the "disabilities" map.



If your ECV question is about a designated area WITHOUT the dessert party, the answer is no. The designated area is part of the dessert party area only. 
I would try for an earlier  meal, as you may not get into your ADR on time but closer to 7:15-7:30. Could take long enough you miss everything (including the show). Hope this helps.


----------



## pammydw

scrappingbuckeye said:


> To be honest I recommend doing a late lunch if you can and skipping dinner.  There's so much food at the dessert party.  Last year we had dinner and then went and I was already too full to enjoy the desserts.  I've got a new game plan for this year.



First, let me say "hello" from NE Ohio.  Your name and description made me chuckle!  If you're willing to tell, I would love to hear your game plan.  I am new to this thread, and just do not have enough time to read all 681 pages, so bear with me if you will!  
  We are going this December, and I would LoVE to surprise my DH and DD12 (13 at the time of our visit) with this Dessert Party!  The love them some SW!  
  Can you tell me when tickets normally go on sale?  Will they still be doing this in November? ( our trip dates are November 29-December 3.  Not nearly long enough, but we are pulling the DD from school so...).  We plan to go directly to HS upon arriving, and this would just be so much fun to surprise them with!  I love the idea of a mid afternoon lunch at 50's, and then the Dessert party!  Plus that would give us an extra DDP credit to maybe go to Le Cellier (my fav!). 
   I am going to go back in to this thread, but I would appreciate any info, or direction in this thread, to get any info possible! 
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

pammydw said:


> First, let me say "hello" from NE Ohio.  Your name and description made me chuckle!  If you're willing to tell, I would love to hear your game plan.  I am new to this thread, and just do not have enough time to read all 681 pages, so bear with me if you will!
> We are going this December, and I would LoVE to surprise my DH and DD12 (13 at the time of our visit) with this Dessert Party!  The love them some SW!
> Can you tell me when tickets normally go on sale?  Will they still be doing this in November? ( our trip dates are November 29-December 3.  Not nearly long enough, but we are pulling the DD from school so...).  We plan to go directly to HS upon arriving, and this would just be so much fun to surprise them with!  I love the idea of a mid afternoon lunch at 50's, and then the Dessert party!  Plus that would give us an extra DDP credit to maybe go to Le Cellier (my fav!).
> I am going to go back in to this thread, but I would appreciate any info, or direction in this thread, to get any info possible!
> Thanks in advance!


Another NE Ohioan here! 

Dessert party dates have been released 6-ish weeks out for the last year or so, so you have a bit to wait for Nov/Dec. Additionally, last holiday season HS introduced a new holiday show (Jingle Bell Jingle BAM) which replaced the Star Wars fireworks for a while, then they were both run for a while. No telling what may happen this year, as JBJB was not particularly well received, and the release of the new movie may put focus back on SW this year, but just something to be aware of. They had a dessert party for JBJB, so there was not one for SW, even on those nights that had both shows.


----------



## pammydw

Cluelyss said:


> Another NE Ohioan here!
> 
> Dessert party dates have been released 6-ish weeks out for the last year or so, so you have a bit to wait for Nov/Dec. Additionally, last holiday season HS introduced a new holiday show (Jingle Bell Jingle BAM) which replaced the Star Wars fireworks for a while, then they were both run for a while. No telling what may happen this year, as JBJB was not particularly well received, and the release of the new movie may put focus back on SW this year, but just something to be aware of. They had a dessert party for JBJB, so there was not one for SW, even on those nights that had both shows.



Well, hello there neighbor!  Thanks for the info.  Just another reminder to put in my phone  lol! 
Our DD and I were there last year for JBJB, and as much as we love PAL, she had no interest in seeing the show.  I was wondering about a holiday show taking place of the SWDP, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that we luck out that Disney keeps it!  Maybe I'll email them... I know I saw an email on here in another thread with that sort if email address.  I should have saved it...


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Ok, to clarify:  Seasons of the Force is DL only, right?  There is no Hyperspace Mountain in Orlando, just DL and Paris?


----------



## yulilin3

pammydw said:


> First, let me say "hello" from NE Ohio.  Your name and description made me chuckle!  If you're willing to tell, I would love to hear your game plan.  I am new to this thread, and just do not have enough time to read all 681 pages, so bear with me if you will!
> We are going this December, and I would LoVE to surprise my DH and DD12 (13 at the time of our visit) with this Dessert Party!  The love them some SW!
> Can you tell me when tickets normally go on sale?  Will they still be doing this in November? ( our trip dates are November 29-December 3.  Not nearly long enough, but we are pulling the DD from school so...).  We plan to go directly to HS upon arriving, and this would just be so much fun to surprise them with!  I love the idea of a mid afternoon lunch at 50's, and then the Dessert party!  Plus that would give us an extra DDP credit to maybe go to Le Cellier (my fav!).
> I am going to go back in to this thread, but I would appreciate any info, or direction in this thread, to get any info possible!
> Thanks in advance!


No need to read the whole thread,  page one is updated by subject and there are links to reviews  and pictures


----------



## steviethegreat

So, hypothetically, in six weeks, it'll open up for the first week of May for the dessert party? So March 26thish, that should be online?


----------



## forsberg21

Is anyone planning to attend the April 14 Star Wars Galactic Nights special event?  I'm trying to differentiate this from a tour and really determine which (tour or special event) presents more value to our family.


----------



## tstidm1

forsberg21 said:


> Is anyone planning to attend the April 14 Star Wars Galactic Nights special event?  I'm trying to differentiate this from a tour and really determine which (tour or special event) presents more value to our family.



THe Galactic Nights event is going to have events that the tour won't do. Tour is only during Regular Theme Park hours. What the different events are:

-Talk show with some folks from the Movies/TV Shows (TBA).
-Special Parade with Guests from the Star Wars Movies.
-Debut of BB-8 as a character.
-Special Scavenger Hunt.

Here's the full information on it: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-nights/. If you are a big Star Wars fan, I would say give a day of Star Wars Celebration a shot over this event. If you are more a casual Star Wars fan or don't have time to take away from the WDW trip, then I would do this event. (Note: I am the person running the Star Wars Celebration thread, so I am biased on this from a certain point of view.


----------



## muenginerd

tstidm1 said:


> THe Galactic Nights event is going to have events that the tour won't do. Tour is only during Regular Theme Park hours. What the different events are:
> 
> -Talk show with some folks from the Movies/TV Shows (TBA).
> -Special Parade with Guests from the Star Wars Movies.
> -Debut of BB-8 as a character.
> -Special Scavenger Hunt.
> 
> Here's the full information on it: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-nights/. If you are a big Star Wars fan, I would say give a day of Star Wars Celebration a shot over this event. If you are more a casual Star Wars fan or don't have time to take away from the WDW trip, then I would do this event. (Note: I am the person running the Star Wars Celebration thread, so I am biased on this from a certain point of view.



Can you post the link to the Star Wars Celebration thread.  My girlfriend and her husband are headed down for Celebration.  She would love to follow the thread.


----------



## yulilin3

muenginerd said:


> Can you post the link to the Star Wars Celebration thread.  My girlfriend and her husband are headed down for Celebration.  She would love to follow the thread.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-disers-guide-to-star-wars-celebration.3509321/


----------



## yulilin3

steviethegreat said:


> So, hypothetically, in six weeks, it'll open up for the first week of May for the dessert party? So March 26thish, that should be online?


yes, keep following this thread, it gets very active once dates open up. They (Disney) has been getting better at releasing dates this year so far.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

pammydw said:


> First, let me say "hello" from NE Ohio. Your name and description made me chuckle! If you're willing to tell, I would love to hear your game plan. I am new to this thread, and just do not have enough time to read all 681 pages, so bear with me if you will!
> We are going this December, and I would LoVE to surprise my DH and DD12 (13 at the time of our visit) with this Dessert Party! The love them some SW!
> Can you tell me when tickets normally go on sale? Will they still be doing this in November? ( our trip dates are November 29-December 3. Not nearly long enough, but we are pulling the DD from school so...). We plan to go directly to HS upon arriving, and this would just be so much fun to surprise them with! I love the idea of a mid afternoon lunch at 50's, and then the Dessert party! Plus that would give us an extra DDP credit to maybe go to Le Cellier (my fav!).
> I am going to go back in to this thread, but I would appreciate any info, or direction in this thread, to get any info possible!
> Thanks in advance!



Ironically I live in Michigan if you can believe that - I always have to tell people I'm from Ohio : )  Needless to say we're a bit out of our element up here with our OSU clothing. 

Anyway yes we have a late lunch at Sci Fi this year (we go in April).  Lunch is at 1:40, that way we should be hungry for desserts and snacks at the dessert party.  There is cheese and crackers and other stuff in addition to the desserts so it's a better game plan for us to have not eaten right before.  Personally we don't get to the park until at least 11:00.  We've been to HS quite a few times so we only need an afternoon/evening to accomplish everything we want to do.  That will of course change when Toy Story and Star Wars lands open up.  The dessert party is worth it for me just to not hear my hubby complain about the mass of people.  Let me know if you any other questions, hopefully they are still running the Star Wars show when you go.  I'd be shocked if they weren't since there's a new movie this year in Dec.  Rogue One was a different animal than Episode VIII will be.

Edited to add - that's a great week to go, we did that back before my kids were in high school.  Now it's too hard to miss any school.


----------



## cooperams

Can someone clarify what the reserved viewing area is like?  Do you have as much room as you do for the Plaza Garden viewing for MK dessert party?  Also curious about the front area being reserved for children? We have 3 girls (10, 8, and 6)...is it better for them to be in that area while my wife and I stand back in the pack?  Or will they see just fine in the "adult" section? Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

cooperams said:


> Can someone clarify what the reserved viewing area is like?  Do you have as much room as you do for the Plaza Garden viewing for MK dessert party?  Also curious about the front area being reserved for children? We have 3 girls (10, 8, and 6)...is it better for them to be in that area while my wife and I stand back in the pack?  Or will they see just fine in the "adult" section? Any feedback is appreciated.
> Thanks!


plenty of pictures on page one in the dessert party and fireworks posts
You don't have a ton of space but if you move all the way back of the reserved viewing area there is more breathing room since people tend to move forward. The area all the way in the front is reserved for wheelchairs and ecv, if there is space left they allow kids to join.


----------



## pammydw

yulilin3 said:


> No need to read the whole thread,  page one is updated by subject and there are links to reviews  and pictures[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did go to the first page after I typed that message.  Let me just say Thank You for all the time and effort you put forth to provide all thus information!  Now I just have to wait to see if we get to experience the dessert party!


----------



## pammydw

scrappingbuckeye said:


> Ironically I live in Michigan if you can believe that - I always have to tell people I'm from Ohio : )  Needless to say we're a bit out of our element up here with our OSU clothing.
> 
> Anyway yes we have a late lunch at Sci Fi this year (we go in April).  Lunch is at 1:40, that way we should be hungry for desserts and snacks at the dessert party.  There is cheese and crackers and other stuff in addition to the desserts so it's a better game plan for us to have not eaten right before.  Personally we don't get to the park until at least 11:00.  We've been to HS quite a few times so we only need an afternoon/evening to accomplish everything we want to do.  That will of course change when Toy Story and Star Wars lands open up.  The dessert party is worth it for me just to not hear my hubby complain about the mass of people.  Let me know if you any other questions, hopefully they are still running the Star Wars show when you go.  I'd be shocked if they weren't since there's a new movie this year in Dec.  Rogue One was a different animal than Episode VIII will be.
> 
> Edited to add - that's a great week to go, we did that back before my kids were in high school.  Now it's too hard to miss any school.



Haha!  Scarlet and Grey are not such safe colors to wear up where you are! Thank you so much for all the information about the party.  HS is the same kind if park for us too, and we can't wait for Toy Story and Star Wars lands to open.  We've actually have never even been in HS at night!  We always go in the morning and leave by the late afternoon, which is another reason why I would LoVE for us to do the dessert party!
   We usually go in October for our daughters birthday, but just our DD and I went in December (she performed in Disney Springs with her theater troupe) and when we got home and raved about the weather, the holiday decor, MVMCP, my husband couldn't stand that he missed it all so we're going back.  It's a great time to go!


----------



## Euby

scrappingbuckeye said:


> To be honest I recommend doing a late lunch if you can and skipping dinner.  There's so much food at the dessert party.  Last year we had dinner and then went and I was already too full to enjoy the desserts.  I've got a new game plan for this year.



This is actually what I ended up doing.  Initially, I couldn't book the DP because my ADR time for 50's overlapped with it.  So I switched my 50's ADR to another night, leaving me just a late lunch on the day of the SWAGS DP.


----------



## yulilin3

@FastPasser are you at DHS tomorrow night? I'll be streaming SwaGS, maybe have my DD16 and 2 of her friends with me.


----------



## rteetz

@yulilin3 nice job on the article!


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> No, I will miss you by a few days. Tuesdays are my most common SWaGS night.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> @yulilin3 nice job on the article!


OMG I hadn't even noticed, I turned this in so long ago  thank you


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser said:


> Ok, spill the beans, what article?


Current Star Wars Offerings vs Star Wars Weekends at Walt Disney World


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## LvsTnk

rteetz said:


> @yulilin3 nice job on the article!


Totally agree!!


----------



## Ferrentinos

@yulilin3 great article!

just hanging out and following along as we wait for our June date to open up - love the SW dessert party so I look forward to treating ourselves to that again this summer!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

tstidm1 said:


> THe Galactic Nights event is going to have events that the tour won't do. Tour is only during Regular Theme Park hours. What the different events are:
> 
> -Talk show with some folks from the Movies/TV Shows (TBA).
> -Special Parade with Guests from the Star Wars Movies.
> -Debut of BB-8 as a character.
> -Special Scavenger Hunt.
> 
> Here's the full information on it: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-nights/. If you are a big Star Wars fan, I would say give a day of Star Wars Celebration a shot over this event. If you are more a casual Star Wars fan or don't have time to take away from the WDW trip, then I would do this event. (Note: I am the person running the Star Wars Celebration thread, so I am biased on this from a certain point of view.



Or just be like the psycho star wars fan i am and go to celebration friday and then head over to the parks for this! That is what me and a ton of my friends are doing! All my star wars podcasting buddies and I will be at Galactic Nights!


----------



## frisbeego

Galactic Nights will be my first time attending the premiere of a Disney event.  Usually, I first have the benefit of reading others' experiences online.

So, what is Disney's typical protocol for providing details for the event?  Will Disney give more info (e.g., the names and times of speakers, how JTA will work, etc.) in advance?  Or, do we grab a park map that night and quickly plan a strategy?

I'm slightly concerned that 5 hours isn't much time if you spend a chunk of time on the fireworks show and a chunk of time waiting for BB-8.  (And, it's Friday afternoon, and I'd rather think about Disney than work.)


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Galactic Nights will be my first time attending the premiere of a Disney event.  Usually, I first have the benefit of reading others' experiences online.
> 
> So, what is Disney's typical protocol for providing details for the event?  Will Disney give more info (e.g., the names and times of speakers, how JTA will work, etc.) in advance?  Or, do we grab a park map that night and quickly plan a strategy?
> 
> I'm slightly concerned that 5 hours isn't much time if you spend a chunk of time on the fireworks show and a chunk of time waiting for BB-8.  (And, it's Friday afternoon, and I'd rather think about Disney than work.)


I am not expecting a ton of details before the event. 
As always I would prioritize what you want to do
For me personally I will bypass BB8 since I'll be able to meet him another day, also not too worried about grabbing a great spot for SWaGS, I plan on watching it from right in front of GMR
For me the priorities are RnRC (if it's opened, I hope for thee SW soundtrack), Galactic Stars in Cars motorcade and the talk show.
I am worried that the motorcade will happen first and people will be already lining up for thee talk show at the Indy theater but I would rather watch the motorcade and try and find a last minute seat at the theater.
Other than that just taking in the atmosphere and characters walking around
Hopefully some CM friend will have some access to information ahead of time and post it here (please and thank you)


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> For me personally I will bypass BB8 since I'll be able to meet him another day,



Thanks!  I hope others follow your lead on BB-8.  Unfortunately, we're going down just for Easter weekend and won't be back for a while.  We might be able to squeeze in a quick visit to DHS on our last day, so I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> also not too worried about grabbing a great spot for SWaGS, I plan on watching it from right in front of GMR



My husband still talks about watching from this spot last summer.  I know you don't get the entire scope of the show- and miss some of the fireworks- but it felt a bit like our own personal spot.  Very cool.


----------



## cvjpirate

Great article Yulilin3. My thinking is they will not bring back SW weekend but maybe this Galactic Nights is a test to see about doing more hard ticket events around Star Wars.


----------



## FastPasser

.


----------



## cvjpirate

FastPasser said:


> Disney has officially said: "Star Wars Galactic Nights will return for select dates and we look forward to sharing more information in the future."


And if I am able to go, Disney will get my money.


----------



## cmarsh31

tstidm1 said:


> Am thinking about doing Two spectaculars in one night possibly on Easter. One of them is Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular at 9 PM. To help speed my way to Magic Kingdom for a 10 PM Wishes, Where should I position myself? Should I position myself to get the best view of the projections or right by the exit? It's tight timewise, but would rather do two days at WDW than one day and Galactic Spectacular.



We did this the other night (2/25), but it was a 7:15 SWaGS and 9pm Wishes. Express bus rocks for this! HS closed at 8, last bus to MK was 8:20, no problem getting to the bus after the show. Then we were at MK by about 8:40 (rode the People Mover and walked all the way to Fantasyland before Wishes started). Not suer how it would work with a 9 & 10pm but you might make it. Not having to go through security at MK makes all the difference.



cooperams said:


> Can someone clarify what the reserved viewing area is like?  Do you have as much room as you do for the Plaza Garden viewing for MK dessert party?  Also curious about the front area being reserved for children? We have 3 girls (10, 8, and 6)...is it better for them to be in that area while my wife and I stand back in the pack?  Or will they see just fine in the "adult" section? Any feedback is appreciated.
> Thanks!



We had a ton of space - stood to the left of the wheelchair/kids space. There was only one ECV in the entire area, so the girls (8, 6, & 4) hung out right next to us but in the section with no one in front of them - it was good bc my DD(8) got a bit scared and was able to easily come out to us. If it was farther away, there's no way she would have left us. My DS(11) is adult-sized, so he just stood with us.


----------



## tstidm1

For those who are doing Costumes for Galactic Nights on April 14th, WDW today confirmed that Costumes will be allowed into the event as long as you aren't wearing a mask. This is for all ages and not just for kids. Don't know if this matches MNSSHP rules for adults. I thought that they made costumes only for Kids at MNSSHP last year, but I don't pay attention because Fall is a no go time at WDW due to fannish things.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> For those who are doing Costumes for Galactic Nights on April 14th, WDW today confirmed that Costumes will be allowed into the event as long as you aren't wearing a mask. This is for all ages and not just for kids. Don't know if this matches MNSSHP rules for adults. I thought that they made costumes only for Kids at MNSSHP last year, but I don't pay attention because Fall is a no go time at WDW due to fannish things.


pretty much same guidelines At MNSSHP was no masks or capes/dresses that reached the floor and dragged


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...star-wars-galactic-nights-happening-april-14/
First, Vanessa Marshall, the voice of Hera Syndulla from _Star Wars Rebels_, will serve as host of “Inside the Saga: Celebrity Chat Show” and take you behind the scenes of the latest installment to the _Star Wars_ franchise, _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_. This event-exclusive offering will take place multiple times throughout the event in the Epic Theater. You also won’t want to miss the Inside the Saga pre-show, featuring _Star Wars Show_ hosts, Andi Gutierrez and Anthony Carboni.

Guests of all ages can explore Disney’s Hollywood Studios in the *Seize the Saga Interactive Scavenger Hunt*, searching for unique _Star Wars_ photo backdrops. Guests will step into immersive and iconic scenes from the films, including a newly created backdrop from _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_, and receive a themed piece representing each of the eight _Star Wars_ films. These pieces will come together to form a one of a kind event keepsake.

And as previously announced, the event will mark the debut appearance of BB-8 at _Star Wars_ Launch Bay.

Park access and activities will be limited to _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights event ticket holders only. Here’s a look at other event offerings:


*Rebel Base Activities* – The Rebel Base will serve as the event hub with multiple events, hosted shows, _Star Wars_ dance parties and more taking place in the center of the park.
*Can’t miss Star Wars photo ops* – Don your _Star Wars_ finest (see costume guidelines here) and enjoy iconic _Star Wars_ backdrops, including the debut appearance of BB-8, Han Solo cast in carbonite, Jabba the Hutt’s Palace, the Hoth Wampa Cave and more.
*Galactic Nights Stars in Cars Motorcade* – This procession will welcome in _Star Wars_ celebrities down Hollywood Blvd.
*Imperial March & March of the First Order* – Get your cameras ready for the arrival of the dark side. Darth Vader will lead a battalion of stormtroopers on a dramatic march down Hollywood Blvd to the Event Stage. Captain Phasma will also lead a unit of First Order stormtroopers through the park, pausing to give a demonstration of power and strength.
*“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away”* – Watch high-energy clips of the best moments from the film saga juxtaposed with character moments on stage, featuring Chewbacca, Darth Vader, Kylo Ren and more.
*“Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular”* – The skies will come alive with the power of the Force, as the park’s popular _Star Wars_-themed nighttime spectacular lights up the night.
*Show Your Star Wars Spirit* – Come dressed as your favorite character and celebrate 40 years of Star Wars milestones.
Other popular attractions will be open, including _Star Wars_ Launch Bay. Additional offerings will include the chance to experience Star Tours-The Adventures Continue attraction, AWR Trooper sightings, roaming droids, _Star Wars_-themed F&B, special merchandise and much more.

The event will be held at the park from 7 p.m.-midnight. The _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights ticket costs $129 plus tax for adults and $124 plus tax for children ages 9 and under. Tickets to the _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights event is separate from admission to _Star Wars_ Celebration at the Orange County Convention Center, April 13-16, 2017. Click here for info on that event. Disney Vacation Club and Passholder discount available. *Tickets are extremely limited, so click here or call 407-827-7036 for more information or to book now.*


----------



## rteetz

Has this been mentioned? No Star Wars Celebration in 2018. 

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...-until-2019-skipping-2018#BkdPjPZAjhkMgpxq.99


----------



## tstidm1

rteetz said:


> Has this been mentioned? No Star Wars Celebration in 2018.
> 
> http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...-until-2019-skipping-2018#BkdPjPZAjhkMgpxq.99



I was going to wait until after Celebration to mention anything on it because it mentions no location or date yet. It is interesting they're skipping a year, but not unprecedented though. Surprised we are getting an Asian Celebration in 2018 because Japan had one in 2008 and it's their 40th of Star Wars next year.


----------



## mckennarose

Ok, freaking out a little and hoping someone knows what's going on!

I've been stalking the dessert party, waiting for dates in May.  Checked today, May dates are not showing open, BUT there are dates highlighted in blue the week that we are there.  Is there something going on that week that I missed?  Should I be concerned?  

This is what I see:


----------



## Indecisive

mckennarose said:


> Ok, freaking out a little and hoping someone knows what's going on!
> 
> I've been stalking the dessert party, waiting for dates in May.  Checked today, May dates are not showing open, BUT there are dates highlighted in blue the week that we are there.  Is there something going on that week that I missed?  Should I be concerned?
> 
> This is what I see:
> 
> 
> View attachment 224470



I am pretty sure you are simply logged into MDE and they are just highlighting the dates of your on-site reservation! I just logged on and checked May and am seeing different dates highlighted in blue, matched to my own ressie.


----------



## Malia78

mckennarose said:


> BUT there are dates highlighted in blue the week that we are there.



MDE just highlights the days of your room reservations--unique to each person.


----------



## mckennarose

LOL!  Thank you!!  
It seems my daughter linked us to her reservation last night!   We are offsite starting May 13th and it didn't even dawn on me that she linked us.  I just checked with her when the onsite stay starts, and yep.... May 15th is check in at BLT.  
You would think this was my first visit!  LOL!!


----------



## GatorBlues

We recently attended Magic Kingdom After Hours and it was fantastic thanks to the small crowds.  Does anyone know if Disney will similarly be limiting the number of tickets sold for Galactic Nights?

Also, does anyone know if the boats to the Swan and Beach Club be running at midnight when the special park hours end?


----------



## mom2rtk

GatorBlues said:


> We recently attended Magic Kingdom After Hours and it was fantastic thanks to the small crowds.  Does anyone know if Disney will similarly be limiting the number of tickets sold for Galactic Nights?




I doubt it. Disney has a history of overselling these special hard ticket parties (Think Villains Unleashed). Hopefully they learned their lesson, but I certainly wouldn't count on it being anywhere as low as Disney After Hours.


----------



## SunTravels

I did the tour on Wednesday with my DH, DS (5.5), DD (4).

Here are my thoughts on it:
- i felt like it could have been an hour or 2 less - quite a bit of waiting 
- the snack, dinner and dessert party were too close together, I would move dinner to a later lunch and maybe remove the popcorn snack all together so we were not full for dessert (I did order the salad because of this, but it would have been nice to pace it out more)
- it was totally worth it for the Jedi training and fireworks for the kids. I do not think it is worth it for just adults, you could do the whole thing by yourself in 2 hours and then just book the dessert party. They did give some fun star wars facts, but it was a huge time commitment and I really didn't see the value if you didn't do the jedi training - but that is my 2 cents, other will disagree (I am not a super fan, so I was doing it for the kids and my husband)
- the dessert party did not feel crowded at all, there were plenty of tables for everyone. We got there so early I felt we had too much time to kill after we ate and saw the characters.  
- the 3 that did the tour were great and made us feel special and taken care of. Having places to watch all the shows and not need to fight a crowd was pretty cool. Since we were the first row my kids could sit in their strollers when needed to watch shows and fireworks, so that was a huge plus with all the walking and standing on this tour.

I knew going in this was a 1 and done for us, and overall we enjoyed it. The look on our son's face during the whole day was priceless.  If you have questions, I am happy to help.


----------



## Indecisive

SunTravels said:


> I did the tour on Wednesday with my DH, DS (5.5), DD (4).
> 
> - it was totally worth it for the Jedi training and fireworks for the kids. I do not think it is worth it for just adults, you could do the whole thing by yourself in 2 hours and then just book the dessert party. They did give some fun star wars facts, but it was a huge time commitment and I really didn't see the value if you didn't do the jedi training - but that is my 2 cents, other will disagree (I am not a super fan, so I was doing it for the kids and my husband)



This is SO helpful, @SunTravels! Thank you! I have been debating doing this with my kids, DS10 and DS7, largely because of the long time commitment and waiting. It sounds like, despite those negatives, your kids still enjoyed it overall, which is encouraging. With the Jedi Training, I am curious whether your kids fought the Seventh Sister or Vader? I know someone above said that the Tour kids did not get any kind of preference and that most of the kids on his tour got the Seventh Sister. I think it would be nice since the Tour is paying a premium if the kids got to fight Vader! (Mine are fairly enthusiastic Star Wars fans, but still have no idea who the Seventh Sister is. She seems pretty obscure to me!).

Anyway, I think that is my only question right now. Thank you again SO much for sharing your experience!


----------



## SunTravels

Indecisive said:


> This is SO helpful, @SunTravels! Thank you! I have been debating doing this with my kids, DS10 and DS7, largely because of the long time commitment and waiting. It sounds like, despite those negatives, your kids still enjoyed it overall, which is encouraging. With the Jedi Training, I am curious whether your kids fought the Seventh Sister or Vader? I know someone above said that the Tour kids did not get any kind of preference and that most of the kids on his tour got the Seventh Sister. I think it would be nice since the Tour is paying a premium if the kids got to fight Vader! (Mine are fairly enthusiastic Star Wars fans, but still have no idea who the Seventh Sister is. She seems pretty obscure to me!).
> 
> Anyway, I think that is my only question right now. Thank you again SO much for sharing your experience!



All but 2 on the tour fought Darth Vadar (there were a lot of kids on the tour). My son was so happy to fight Vadar, I totally agree it would have been a bummer to pay that much and not get to fight him (but I did tell my son that he may not get to beforehand so he would not be too bummed).  They check in the tour first and filled the first line (for Vadar) with the tour kids. I would say don't be shy and ask. Everyone running the tour and working the attractions really tried to accommodate any request.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

The Seventh Sister is from the Disney XD animated series Star Wars Rebels.  As a huge Star Wars fan who watches the show and thus knows who she is, I would definitely say she is an obscure character.  I define any character that does not have substantial screen time in the movies as obscure.  Doesn't mean that an obscure character is a bad character, but just obscure.  And I would encourage people to inform Disney that replacing the Seventh Sister with a movie character is better for everyone.  I have many good friends that are huge Star Wars fans who will give me a blank stare if I ask them who the Seventh Sister is.


----------



## bluefunnel

SunTravels said:


> I did the tour on Wednesday with my DH, DS (5.5), DD (4).
> 
> Here are my thoughts on itShortened for quote reasons)



Thanks for this. I've been sort of on the fence about doing the tour or just the dessert party. We can't really take advantage of Jedi training(no kids) and we like to eat dinner early(usually around 4-5) so I'm definitely going for just the dessert party.

Now, if only they would drop it for May...


----------



## yulilin3

I agree about the 7th Sister. I think Disney is trying to tie in the storyline of the Trials of the Temple with that one episode on Rebels. Synergy and all, but I think they could do the same storyline using Darth Maul.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

This is where synergy doesn't quite work.  

If you don't know who the character is, it just isn't as exciting.  If you really wanted to fight Vader, but instead got to fight Maul, at least you got to fight Darth Maul.  His appearance in his one movie remains epic almost 20 years later.  But if you wanted to fight Vader and instead fought a random "nobody" while others got to fight Darth Vader, it leaves both parents and padawans feeling disappointed.  And the way to fix it is really simple.  Just use a movie character that people know.  

And to make matters worse, the 7th Sister isn't even on the show anymore.


----------



## SunTravels

And the other part of fighting the seventh sister I thought was odd was that they fought her on the ground while the Darth Vadar kids got to fight on the stage, it just seemed to me like those kids got jipped all around. I am sure it's done this way to save time, but for the hoopla to register for this show, I thought the experience was uneven depending on who they fought.


----------



## yulilin3

SunTravels said:


> And the other part of fighting the seventh sister I thought was odd was that they fought her on the ground while the Darth Vadar kids got to fight on the stage, it just seemed to me like those kids got jipped all around. I am sure it's done this way to save time, but for the hoopla to register for this show, I thought the experience was uneven depending on who they fought.


it used to only be Vader on stage, but they decided to double the capacity so more kids could sign up. They just need to change the character back to Darth Maul


----------



## Tiggerette

Sleepless Knight said:


> And to make matters worse, the 7th Sister isn't even on the show anymore.



Spoilers!!  Just Kidding. 

When I saw the Trials show, I thought perhaps the 7th Sister was a way to have greater gender balance, as well as promote the Rebels show. There are more options now, but past canon material offered a dearth of strong female characters. Perhaps a helmeted "bad gal" character is easier to cast than Ventress, who was also a formidable dark side opponent? Perhaps Clone Wars (Cartoon Network) is a complicating factor; I don't know.

I certainly understand the reasonable desire to "battle" an iconic, or at least very well-known character. Personally, I would hope that there continues to be parity for female representation. I know some little girls I've chatted with have told me they get tired of boys telling them Star Wars is for boys. (my pet peeve: retail outlets selling birthday cards with Vader on it for boys, etc.) Casting women in leadership/ battle roles helps to demonstrate how fandom is for everyone.


Back to thread:  I'm planning my outfit for Galactic Night, and thinking of being green. *Any thoughts whether green face paint would be considered a mask? *Has anyone seen a green-faced costume at Halloween?


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggerette said:


> Spoilers!!  Just Kidding.
> 
> When I saw the Trials show, I thought perhaps the 7th Sister was a way to have greater gender balance, as well as promote the Rebels show. There are more options now, but past canon material offered a dearth of strong female characters. Perhaps a helmeted "bad gal" character is easier to cast than Ventress, who was also a formidable dark side opponent? Perhaps Clone Wars (Cartoon Network) is a complicating factor; I don't know.
> 
> I certainly understand the reasonable desire to "battle" an iconic, or at least very well-known character. Personally, I would hope that there continues to be parity for female representation. I know some little girls I've chatted with have told me they get tired of boys telling them Star Wars is for boys. (my pet peeve: retail outlets selling birthday cards with Vader on it for boys, etc.) Casting women in leadership/ battle roles helps to demonstrate how fandom is for everyone.
> 
> 
> Back to thread:  I'm planning my outfit for Galactic Night, and thinking of being green. *Any thoughts whether green face paint would be considered a mask? *Has anyone seen a green-faced costume at Halloween?


Great point. I have a feeling that most would rather fight a more recognizable character because they are recognizable, plus how cool to say you beat Vader or Maul as a "girl" I think in general. The whole boy/girl argument is old and outdated, I see a lot of people complain when there's a new princess meet because they say "something for the girls again and nothing for the boys" Def. a discussion worth having. Star Wars has always been a forward thinking franchise, since the first movie and our self rescuing Princess Leia. 
As to the outfit, I think green face paint is fine because it's not blocking your face.


----------



## texasgingerbread

Sleepless Knight said:


> This is where synergy doesn't quite work.
> 
> If you don't know who the character is, it just isn't as exciting.  If you really wanted to fight Vader, but instead got to fight Maul, at least you got to fight Darth Maul.  His appearance in his one movie remains epic almost 20 years later.  But if you wanted to fight Vader and instead fought a random "nobody" while others got to fight Darth Vader, it leaves both parents and padawans feeling disappointed.  And the way to fix it is really simple.  Just use a movie character that people know.
> 
> And to make matters worse, the 7th Sister isn't even on the show anymore.



Totally agree.  My boys did this actually at Disneyland and were set to fight SS then half way down the line Vader and SS switched places and were able to fight Vader.  We were so elated!!


----------



## Jaclyn Scarborough

Apologies if this is slightly off the current topic, but I think this would be the best thread to post. I used to be a member of DIS back in 2008 so I have so much to catch up on! 

I was wondering if it was known when the dates for the Star Wars Dessert parties are released - when we could book them. Right now, the dates listed are till the end of April. Do they just release them only 30-60 days out, or is the Dessert party no longer available?

Any help on this topic would be appreciated! I checked the site, allears, etc and I can't find it anywhere when you could search for a ressie. THANKS!


----------



## Luna81

Jaclyn Scarborough said:


> Apologies if this is slightly off the current topic, but I think this would be the best thread to post. I used to be a member of DIS back in 2008 so I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> I was wondering if it was known when the dates for the Star Wars Dessert parties are released - when we could book them. Right now, the dates listed are till the end of April. Do they just release them only 30-60 days out, or is the Dessert party no longer available?
> 
> Any help on this topic would be appreciated! I checked the site, allears, etc and I can't find it anywhere when you could search for a ressie. THANKS!



Check the first page of this thread. There is a list updated there of when the dates were updated. But yes. 30-60 days. I'm waiting on May!


----------



## Jaclyn Scarborough

Luna81 said:


> Check the first page of this thread. There is a list updated there of when the dates were updated. But yes. 30-60 days. I'm waiting on May!



Apologies, I found it under the Fireworks schedule a few posts down from the Dessert party info. Could I assume that the Dessert Party reservations can be made on these dates too? Thanks for your help! It looks like I should check June 22.


----------



## Luna81

Jaclyn Scarborough said:


> Apologies, I found it under the Fireworks schedule a few posts down from the Dessert party info. Could I assume that the Dessert Party reservations can be made on these dates too? Thanks for your help! It looks like I should check June 22.



I believe that the party is usually released at that same time? Also stay subscribed to this thread. People will update here when they see dates open.


----------



## yulilin3

Jaclyn Scarborough said:


> Apologies, I found it under the Fireworks schedule a few posts down from the Dessert party info. Could I assume that the Dessert Party reservations can be made on these dates too? Thanks for your help! It looks like I should check June 22.


They usually update both fireworks and dessert party times at the same time but the party might be available to book a couple of hours after date release or day after.


----------



## yulilin3

Someone shot this at Hong Kong, for you guys to have an idea of how BB8 will look like when he starts his meet and greets here
https://www.facebook.com/chris.iannuzzi/videos/vb.567690375/10154757058060376/?type=2&theater


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> Someone shot this at Hong Kong, for you guys to have an idea of how BB8 will look like when he starts his meet and greets here
> https://www.facebook.com/chris.iannuzzi/videos/vb.567690375/10154757058060376/?type=2&theater



Thanks for posting.  I wonder how picture poses will go.  I assume they don't want you to get too close and/or touch him.


----------



## rteetz

AT-ATs confirmed for SWL

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> AT-ATs confirmed for SWL
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/


Saw this on FB earlier... love it!


----------



## tstidm1

rteetz said:


> AT-ATs confirmed for SWL
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/



I wonder if they're going to have space for the Millenium Falcon model with a couple AT-Ats in the land along with it.


----------



## rteetz

tstidm1 said:


> I wonder if they're going to have space for the Millenium Falcon model with a couple AT-Ats in the land along with it.


The AT-ATs are inside the battle ride. The falcon will be stationed outside in the land.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Hi,  I have read the first page with the dates for the fireworks.  I do not see dates for early June does this mean no fireworks?  Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Hi,  I have read the first page with the dates for the fireworks.  I do not see dates for early June does this mean no fireworks?  Thanks


as you can see on the first page, they release dates only about a month and a half in advance. We should have the show for the foreseeable future


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Thanks Yulilin,  must be the daylight savings time syndrome.  When I first read the page all I saw was the dates for June 22 thru July 3rd.  So my eyes strolled down the list and didn't see any dates for may or early June.  Now when I read it I can see the "updated date" after.  So the dates I was looking at was from last summer.  When will I be less tired?  LOL!


----------



## cvjpirate

For those waiting on May for SW dessert party, looks like they are releasing the dates. Right now it says no tables available, but that is normal when they released new times, should be ready for booking tomorrow.


----------



## Luna81

Oh yay! We are going to grab the party but try to do the tour. How soon after is the tour released?


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> For those waiting on May for SW dessert party, looks like they are releasing the dates. Right now it says no tables available, but that is normal when they released new times, should be ready for booking tomorrow.


thanks for the heads up again  I'll update page one


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the heads up again  I'll update page one



Nothing on calendar for the Fireworks as of this moment, I assume if they have Dessert Party scheduled they will have the Fireworks as well.


----------



## cvjpirate

May 5th and 6th are blank, so looks like those two dates might not have the dessert party in May.


----------



## yulilin3

I'll give it a day and update tomorrow to see if the finish loading everything up, thanks again


----------



## cvjpirate

Luna81 said:


> Oh yay! We are going to grab the party but try to do the tour. How soon after is the tour released?



Right now the tour is not giving any times. I assume tomorrow it should open up. I will be calling 1st thing in the morning myself as I am trying to grab the tour for the 13th.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Right now the tour is not giving any times. I assume tomorrow it should open up. I will be calling 1st thing in the morning myself as I am trying to grab the tour for the 13th.


MTFBWY


----------



## Luna81

cvjpirate said:


> Right now the tour is not giving any times. I assume tomorrow it should open up. I will be calling 1st thing in the morning myself as I am trying to grab the tour for the 13th.


I'm aiming for the 8th. Is at 7 am eastern that the phones open?


----------



## cvjpirate

Luna81 said:


> I'm aiming for the 8th. Is at 7 am eastern that the phones open?



Yes it opens at 7am. 



yulilin3 said:


> MTFBWY



Thought they had them on Saturday as well.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Hello!  Thank you for the heads-up!  So, I have been lurking trying to get a date in May, and the month wasn't showing up as bookable for the longest time.  Now it does, but you're right.  Says no tables available, which is so difficult to believe.  For those with a lot more experience (clearly not I!), when do you think I should check again?  The entire month isn't booked is it?  Sheesh!


----------



## yulilin3

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Hello!  Thank you for the heads-up!  So, I have been lurking trying to get a date in May, and the month wasn't showing up as bookable for the longest time.  Now it does, but you're right.  Says no tables available, which is so difficult to believe.  For those with a lot more experience (clearly not I!), when do you think I should check again?  The entire month isn't booked is it?  Sheesh!


If it doesn't open tonight it probably will open tomorrow


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

yulilin3 said:


> If it doesn't open tonight it probably will open tomorrow


Thank you Yulilin3!  You are a wealth of knowledge!  
It has been a long time since we have been to Disney and was wondering if anyone could provide me with some information on the process of signing my kids up for the Jedi Academy (is that the correct name?).  I have my FPs booked for the morning but didn't factor in that my kids may want to do the Jedi activity.  What time should we be there (and where) to sign up for it?  I welcome any advice on the most efficient way to plan the morning.

Thanks again!


----------



## steviethegreat

:/ I'm sure call center people don't have a lot of information, but whoever I spoke with said that they're not having the parties after April. I'm not sure if he meant at all or he just didn't have reservations available. I'll be setting an alarm to try to grab a reservation for May tomorrow, just in case.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

steviethegreat said:


> :/ I'm sure call center people don't have a lot of information, but whoever I spoke with said that they're not having the parties after April. I'm not sure if he meant at all or he just didn't have reservations available. I'll be setting an alarm to try to grab a reservation for May tomorrow, just in case.


Is 7 am EST the Disney magical hour?


----------



## steviethegreat

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Is 7 am EST the Disney magical hour?



That's just what I've heard others say.


----------



## yulilin3

steviethegreat said:


> :/ I'm sure call center people don't have a lot of information, but whoever I spoke with said that they're not having the parties after April. I'm not sure if he meant at all or he just didn't have reservations available. I'll be setting an alarm to try to grab a reservation for May tomorrow, just in case.


They say that because they don't see the dates published after April. The May dates are there but not bookable yet


----------



## yulilin3

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Thank you Yulilin3!  You are a wealth of knowledge!
> It has been a long time since we have been to Disney and was wondering if anyone could provide me with some information on the process of signing my kids up for the Jedi Academy (is that the correct name?).  I have my FPs booked for the morning but didn't factor in that my kids may want to do the Jedi activity.  What time should we be there (and where) to sign up for it?  I welcome any advice on the most efficient way to plan the morning.
> 
> Thanks again!


You have to be at the park for rope drop and go straight to the sign up area, it's next to 50s Prime Time. Th earlier you get there the more choices of showtimes you will have.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Ok.  Thanks!

Any idea how many spots there are for the Jedi Training Academy and how many shows they have each day?

Also, how many spots are available for the SW dessert party? Wondering how difficult it is going to be to get a spot.


----------



## yulilin3

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Ok.  Thanks!
> 
> Any idea how many spots there are for the Jedi Training Academy and how many shows they have each day?
> 
> Also, how many spots are available for the SW dessert party? Wondering how difficult it is going to be to get a spot.


I believe JT has 30 spots per show they do the show about 10 times a day depending on the day,you can see the schedule on the wdw site or app
The dessert party takes 200 people per night,  I  wouldn't wait too long before booking


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Thanks!  I won't wait, just wondering how difficult it will be.  For example, there are some April spots still available.  Hopefully it won't sell out too fast for May.  I sense that this is an experience that once it sells out, it will be near impossible to get a spot because it's pre-paid, correct?


----------



## Luna81

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Thanks!  I won't wait, just wondering how difficult it will be.  For example, there are some April spots still available.  Hopefully it won't sell out too fast for May.  I sense that this is an experience that once it sells out, it will be near impossible to get a spot because it's pre-paid, correct?


For some reason I thought it had either a 24 or 48 hour cancellation policy ?


----------



## yulilin3

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Thanks!  I won't wait, just wondering how difficult it will be.  For example, there are some April spots still available.  Hopefully it won't sell out too fast for May.  I sense that this is an experience that once it sells out, it will be near impossible to get a spot because it's pre-paid, correct?


Yes you pre pay at moment of booking. 2 day cancellation policy


----------



## steviethegreat

So, I called at 7am. The dates still aren't open. I tried for my whole week. :/ I can't find any availability in May at all, so my guess is that the dates still haven't dropped. Will they drop later in the day or is it if they're not out at 7am today then you have to wait until Sunday?


----------



## Indecisive

It's 7:13am on Saturday. I just spoke with a Disney agent, who was not able to find a galactic dessert party available for booking on May 1. The guided tour is also not showing as available that day on the website. They seem to be not ready yet for May bookings.


----------



## steviethegreat

Good to know. I'll try again tomorrow, I guess. I mean, I'll keep checking the website constantly, because I can't help it, but I'll try calling tomorrow morning and then Monday morning.


----------



## laughablyr

I was just able to book the dessert party for May 4 through the website.  It looks like other May dates are also now available.


----------



## steviethegreat

Yep! I just booked mine, too! May 4th!


----------



## johnsgrl

laughablyr said:


> I was just able to book the dessert party for May 4 through the website. It looks like other May dates are also now available.





steviethegreat said:


> Yep! I just booked mine, too! May 4th!



Haha, me too for May 4th!


----------



## Indecisive

laughablyr said:


> I was just able to book the dessert party for May 4 through the website.  It looks like other May dates are also now available.



Thank you! I was just able to book the Dessert Part my also, for May 1. How odd that I couldn't do it an hour ago. I am also a little annoyed because what I really want is the tour, but I just called again (8:20am) and it is not available yet. Ugggh!


----------



## McKelly

If I book the Dessert Party, is there enough time to tour Launch Bay and do meet and greets with Chewbacca and Kylo Ren?  Or should we tour Launch Bay during the day and just come back for desserts and the viewing area later?


----------



## csmom

Just booked dessert party on the website for May 10.


----------



## steviethegreat

Just keep calling and checking, I guess. I was GOING to go to sleep and I checked one last time and boom. There it was. Maybe they're slowly adding things.


----------



## Luna81

Grabbed the party for the 8th. Now to wait for the tour to open up. And cancel the party if I get the tour. Thanks all!


----------



## yulilin3

As the manager of this thread and all the Star Wars Weekends threads that came before it this is groundhog day for me. Every time dates are posted everyone panics because they say they are sold out, they call the reservation line and CM say it's sold out and then a couple of hours later they open, it's pretty funny.
Glad everyone is getting their reservations
For those looking for the SWaGS times they have NOT updated the May calendar yet, but they are selling the dessert party which means they will have them. It looks like May 5th and 6th there's no dessert party, not sure if we will have the show those nights


----------



## yulilin3

McKelly said:


> If I book the Dessert Party, is there enough time to tour Launch Bay and do meet and greets with Chewbacca and Kylo Ren?  Or should we tour Launch Bay during the day and just come back for desserts and the viewing area later?


Depends on crowd levels. For example I have been seeing Chewbacca's line be 40 minutes long all this week, I say if meeting the characters is important try and do it earlier in the day so you don't cut into your dessert party experience


----------



## magpomom

Thanks for the updates on May times being open. I just booked 5/27, which is a Saturday, and then realized after the fact that that will probably be a tour day. How would a tour day impact the dessert party crowd? Does the extra 40 make much of a difference? Is it better to reschedule for a non tour day?


----------



## yulilin3

magpomom said:


> Thanks for the updates on May times being open. I just booked 5/27, which is a Saturday, and then realized after the fact that that will probably be a tour day. How would a tour day impact the dessert party crowd? Does the extra 40 make much of a difference? Is it better to reschedule for a non tour day?


It has been reported that the area takes 240 people wth no problem. The tour people go in first into the dessert party (I think it's 15 minutes prior) and then everyone else. As long as you are there 15 minutes before the party is scheduled to start you'll be fine


----------



## Luna81

yulilin3 said:


> As the manager of this thread and all the Star Wars Weekends threads that came before it this is groundhog day for me. Every time dates are posted everyone panics because they say they are sold out, they call the reservation line and CM say it's sold out and then a couple of hours later they open, it's pretty funny.
> Glad everyone is getting their reservations
> For those looking for the SWaGS times they have NOT updated the May calendar yet, but they are selling the dessert party which means they will have them. It looks like May 5th and 6th there's no dessert party, not sure if we will have the show those nights


It's like I intellectually know it'll be fine. But can't help but worry. Hah


----------



## yulilin3

Luna81 said:


> It's like I intellectually know it'll be fine. But can't help but worry. Hah


doesn't help when phone CM tell you that it's not happening


----------



## truetink

Does anyone know why Star Wars Dessert Party is open every day in May except for 2 (the 5th and 6th)?


----------



## davkata

If they are allowing booking for the dessert party in May, why isn't the site showing the fireworks times for those days?  If the dessert party is at 8:15 what time will the fireworks be?  Fantasmic is currently scheduled for 9...


----------



## mckennarose

Just booked the dessert party for May 18th!  So excited!


----------



## yulilin3

truetink said:


> Does anyone know why Star Wars Dessert Party is open every day in May except for 2 (the 5th and 6th)?


No clue


davkata said:


> If they are allowing booking for the dessert party in May, why isn't the site showing the fireworks times for those days?  If the dessert party is at 8:15 what time will the fireworks be?  Fantasmic is currently scheduled for 9...


The show is an hour and 15 minutes after the start of the dessert  party.  The hours for the show should load up in the next couple of days


----------



## davkata

yulilin3 said:


> No clue
> 
> The show is an hour and 15 minutes after the start of the dessert  party.  The hours for the show should load up in the next couple of days


Thanks!


----------



## bluefunnel

truetink said:


> Does anyone know why Star Wars Dessert Party is open every day in May except for 2 (the 5th and 6th)?



I was was wondering that as well, May 6th was my planned Hollywood studios day.


----------



## ArielSRL

I've been on this thread a long time, so I promise @yulilin3 that in about a month, when it is FINALLY time for me to book our June dessert party, I won't freak out when they first show up and say nothing is available!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

truetink said:


> Does anyone know why Star Wars Dessert Party is open every day in May except for 2 (the 5th and 6th)?



A while back when people started talking about the Galatic evening hard ticket event they're having (had?). Someone mentioned that there were possibly more coming. May 4 th is the obvious date but May 5th and 6th are the Fri and Sat right after it. At the time I was very nervous that my family is going to get shut out of Star Wars fireworks again (last year it was changing the schedule to only 4 days a week at the last minute). Our DHS day is the 5th. I'm really hoping this isn't a clue that there's some hard ticket event coming.


----------



## BobDes

I just booked May 7th!!! So excited! Big Star Wars fan!!!!!


----------



## JennLTX

ArielSRL said:


> I've been on this thread a long time, so I promise @yulilin3 that in about a month, when it is FINALLY time for me to book our June dessert party, I won't freak out when they first show up and say nothing is available!


And I will join you in that same promise!!!


----------



## yulilin3

May SWaGS times are up and INCLUDE 5th and 6th so they might be doing a special sell out of the dessert party or simply not offering at all those 2 days
SWaGS is at 9:30pm for the month of May
EDIT TO ADD: Page 1 Post 11 updated. I also remember a date in Feb that was closed off for dessert party and opened up only a week before, so something to consider for May 5th and 6th


----------



## snowdrift7

May 11th for me! Thx everyone for letting us know. I'm now going to cancel Wishes party. This party sounds like it will be a blast!


----------



## FastPasser

snowdrift7 said:


> I'm now going to cancel Wishes party. This party sounds like it will be a blast!


Just be aware that unlike the Wishes dessert party, chairs are not provided at the dessert location. It's specifically intended to be a mix and mingle event.

Edited to add that some people are caught off guard by this and become upset with you know who.


----------



## ama_george

I know it says this in the description but I just want to confirm: the StormTroopers lead the SWaGS guests out every night? Doing this as a surprise tomorrow night for my five year old nephew and he's going to love it but the STs were the selling point!


----------



## soniam

JennLTX said:


> And I will join you in that same promise!!!



I promise too, but for August


----------



## yulilin3

ama_george said:


> I know it says this in the description but I just want to confirm: the StormTroopers lead the SWaGS guests out every night? Doing this as a surprise tomorrow night for my five year old nephew and he's going to love it but the STs were the selling point!


yes, they walk in front leading the group to the viewing area


----------



## yulilin3

I'm writing the names down of all who promise not to freak out in the future...


----------



## FastPasser

ama_george said:


> Doing this as a surprise tomorrow night for my five year old nephew


I suggest that when you see other party guests begin to gather at the bottom of the stairs that lead to the exit, join them. This will insure that your nephew will have a good view of the Stormtroopers during the march to the viewing area. If you wait too long to line up, with up to 200 people in line, you may not be able see the Stormtroopers.

Another benefit is that you'll also be among the first to enter the viewing area, so your viewing spot will be towards the front. I also wouldn't pause to pick up your Chewy mugs as you enter the area. Get your spots first and then return to get the mugs. I guarantee that they won't run out.


----------



## dismom57

ama_george said:


> I know it says this in the description but I just want to confirm: the StormTroopers lead the SWaGS guests out every night? Doing this as a surprise tomorrow night for my five year old nephew and he's going to love it but the STs were the selling point!



Depending on the number of littles, they let them follow directly behind the storm troopers.  You might try asking.  Bonus if they have a light saber.


----------



## FastPasser

dismom57 said:


> Depending on the number of littles, they let them follow directly behind the storm troopers.


They've added a new component to the march that goes directly behind the Stormtroopers. I'm not going to divulge what it is so as to not spoil the surprise.


----------



## dismom57

FastPasser said:


> They've added a new component to the march that goes directly behind the Stormtroopers. I'm not going to divulge what it is so as to not spoil the surprise.


...... patiently waiting not until May 3.


----------



## Kamy04

Ugh these grayed out days are bad news for us.  May 6th was/is supposed to be our Guided Tour day for DS1 and DH :-(. All our Fastpasses and plans revolve around it.  Disney is really making this hard.  My DH is never going to go back after how messed up the planning process is.

I guess we will see what our TA says tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Kamy04 said:


> Ugh these grayed out days are bad news for us.  May 6th was/is supposed to be our Guided Tour day for DS1 and DH :-(. All our Fastpasses and plans revolve around it.  Disney is really making this hard.  My DH is never going to go back after how messed up the planning process is.
> 
> I guess we will see what our TA says tomorrow.



I hear you. I hope it works out ok for you and they add those dates in. I originally wanted the dessert party May 5th as a Mother's Day gift but our plans changed a little so I was on the fence about it anyway. I will, however, be sending guest relations an email if this turns out to be a hard ticket event that prevents us from seeing fireworks. I'm hopeful it's not since they officially extended the park hours and have fireworks on the schedule.

I get that they need flexibility to add new things and they aren't going to be able to schedule things 180 days out (although I wish they would bring the ADR process in line with that reality) but I wish they would announce these things 60+ days out. Being able to book FPs is supposed to be a benefit for on site guests but it's not a good one when it prevents you from doing and seeing things you want. It's a pain (but not impossible) to change ADRs last minute, but to have hard to get FPs on top of that is frustrating.  They have Illuminations, Fanstasmic, and Wishes on the schedule way out, I don't understand why they won't do the same with the Star Wars fireworks.


----------



## lchuck

Any word they might switch to a new mug for the party this summer?  They've been running the Chewy one for over a year now and I would imagine some people are starting to get quite a few of these now.


----------



## FastPasser

lchuck said:


> Any word they might switch to a new mug for the party this summer?  They've been running the Chewy one for over a year now and I would imagine some people are starting to get quite a few of these now.


You're not the first to ask and you're right, some repeat party goers don't bother taking them. No word yet on switching to something else.


----------



## Luna81

I'm going to be annoying. But does anyone know how soon after the dessert party release do they release days for the tour? I keep checking but it still says no availability. 

I really want to do this for my husband. So fingers crossed!


----------



## CJN

FastPasser said:


> I suggest that when you see other party guests begin to gather at the bottom of the stairs that lead to the exit, join them. This will insure that your nephew will have a good view of the Stormtroopers during the march to the viewing area. If you wait too long to line up, with up to 200 people in line, you may not be able see the Stormtroopers.
> .



How do they handle the march part for guests in wheelchairs or ECVs? Any differently or will we just simply go out with everyone else?


----------



## angryduck71

So, I have quite a bit of money saved with Disney Rewards and Disney gift cards I bought at a discount at Target.  I booked party online for May 26 (YAY!), but it would only allow for a credit card and neither my rewards nor gift cards seemed to be able to be entered.  I worried, so I booked it.  Then, I called.  The first CM was incredibly rude (NEVER has this happened to me before!).  I actually hung up and called again.  The second one was nice, but didn't know what to do.  She kept emailing her supervisor.  She then said the party was sold out (I doubt it and will look myself again online) and that the only thing I could do was "switch out" my credit card for my gift cards/redemption cards AT the party.  Hmmmm....  Anyway, I probably can spend them all on my next couple of trips or close to it, so I'm not that worried about it, but kind of bums me out!


----------



## mckennarose

angryduck71 said:


> So, I have quite a bit of money saved with Disney Rewards and Disney gift cards I bought at a discount at Target.  I booked party online for May 26 (YAY!), but it would only allow for a credit card and neither my rewards nor gift cards seemed to be able to be entered.  I worried, so I booked it.  Then, I called.  The first CM was incredibly rude (NEVER has this happened to me before!).  I actually hung up and called again.  The second one was nice, but didn't know what to do.  She kept emailing her supervisor.  She then said the party was sold out (I doubt it and will look myself again online) and that the only thing I could do was "switch out" my credit card for my gift cards/redemption cards AT the party.  Hmmmm....  Anyway, I probably can spend them all on my next couple of trips or close to it, so I'm not that worried about it, but kind of bums me out!


When I went to book for May 18th yesterday, I tried online but encountered the same problem with not being able to use my gift card.  The only two options showing were my credit card linked to my account or another credit card.  I wound up calling and booking so I could use my gift card.


----------



## angryduck71

mckennarose said:


> When I went to book for May 18th yesterday, I tried online but encountered the same problem with not being able to use my gift card.  The only two options showing were my credit card linked to my account or another credit card.  I wound up calling and booking so I could use my gift card.



When I tried to call, they said it was sold out and not possible.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

angryduck71 said:


> When I tried to call, they said it was sold out and not possible.


So, I just checked the 26th and it is available.  I would call them, tell them it is available and if that CM can't figure it out, ask to speak to a supervisor.  They have to be able to book it!  Then book it on the phone with your gift cards.  Once you get the confirmation for that, cancel your other reservation.  A supervisor should be able to do all of that for you, and I wouldn't  hang up until you're happy that it's been taken care of, and you have received all of your confirmation and cancellation emails.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

CJN said:


> How do they handle the march part for guests in wheelchairs or ECVs? Any differently or will we just simply go out with everyone else?



I attended the party with 2 people in ECV's. They wanted to hang back from the bulk of the crowd, so we were at the tail end of the "march". For me, I thought it was still fun (& there were still about 10-15 people behind us). There was only 1 other ECV that night, so plenty of room in the wheelchair section. CM's brought us bottles of water and our Chewie mugs. Inc you have any other questions, feel free to ask.
Hope you have a great time!


----------



## CJN

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I attended the party with 2 people in ECV's. They wanted to hang back from the bulk of the crowd, so we were at the tail end of the "march". For me, I thought it was still fun (& there were still about 10-15 people behind us). There was only 1 other ECV that night, so plenty of room in the wheelchair section. CM's brought us bottles of water and our Chewie mugs. Inc you have any other questions, feel free to ask.
> Hope you have a great time!



Thanks for your answer. And, yes, one more question, if you don't mind. I keep reading about how crowded the party area can be and am curious how easy it is to get an ECV around inside with all the other guests. I've wondered if I should park it outside and just use my cane during the party part. But that doesn't make me feel very secure and I definitely need a place to sit. So did your friends find to hard to maneuver around?


----------



## 12jdc

Nice tips on not stopping for a Chewy mug and having the littles march behind the STs


----------



## eastendlights

Just wanted to mention that thanks to the Star Wars dessert party, my daughter and I got to meet John Stamos. He was in the roped off section for party attendees and we went out early to get good spots and my daughter recognized him. I asked him nicely if he would mind taking a pic with her and he said he was happy to and after I took a few pics he asked for my phone and took some selfies with her! She was on the moon as she was always a huge Full House fan. It was an awesome night!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

So, if I want to see the fireworks, I pretty much have to skip Fantasmic, right?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

CJN said:


> Thanks for your answer. And, yes, one more question, if you don't mind. I keep reading about how crowded the party area can be and am curious how easy it is to get an ECV around inside with all the other guests. I've wondered if I should park it outside and just use my cane during the party part. But that doesn't make me feel very secure and I definitely need a place to sit. So did your friends find to hard to maneuver around?


It was a little tight in the party, but we were there early and among the first in (this was before the tours started). They had a chance to turns their. ECV's around so they were pointing outward at one of the low tables. We went during Food and Wine and I had bought a tray to use for it, so I did the maneuvering and brought goodies back on the tray. My sister did leave her ECV at the table to see what she would like; Pop has a harder time walking with a lot of people (even though it didn't seem too crowded), so he stayed put at the table. If you are alone and unsteady, I would park at the table and use your cane from there. You have a bonus of having an actual seat! And if you are alone, don't hesitate to ask a cast member if you need a little help- the CM's are wonderful (one even brought drinks for our table so I could start eating!) The tray was more for me to not have to make 3 trips like I had previous years at Food and Wine. Works like a charm.
Any other questions (clarifications) don't hesitate to ask. Hope this helps!


----------



## angryduck71

MyPrince&Princess said:


> So, I just checked the 26th and it is available.  I would call them, tell them it is available and if that CM can't figure it out, ask to speak to a supervisor.  They have to be able to book it!  Then book it on the phone with your gift cards.  Once you get the confirmation for that, cancel your other reservation.  A supervisor should be able to do all of that for you, and I wouldn't  hang up until you're happy that it's been taken care of, and you have received all of your confirmation and cancellation emails.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Thanks!  I called AGAIN (4th time) this morning and this time, they were able to book by phone and after I got reservation linked, I canceled the other.  Thanks for letting me vent and for all the help!


----------



## Indecisive

Update as of 9:48am EST on 3/20:  The Star Wars Guided Tours for May are showing on the website; however, I called Disney and the CM said that it is not loaded on her end for booking yet, but should be within the next day. She was very apologetic and seemed fully aware that it is confusing to have the dates/times loaded online before they are available for booking on her end.


----------



## cvjpirate

Indecisive said:


> Update as of 9:48am EST on 3/20:  The Star Wars Guided Tours for May are showing on the website; however, I called Disney and the CM said that it is not loaded on her end for booking yet, but should be within the next day. She was very apologetic and seemed fully aware that it is confusing to have the dates/times loaded online before they are available for booking on her end.



Had same response from my CM. Said it could be later today or tomorrow before they would be able to book them.


----------



## maalca23

yulilin3 said:


> *STAR WARS ULTIMATE TOUR*
> The seven-hour tour includes:
> 
> 
> Seeing stars during a screening of the movie, _Star Wars: Path of the Jedi_
> Kylo Ren-dered speechless while witnessing 2 live stage shows—_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Awayand March of the First Order—from a reserved viewing area
> Enrolling younglings ages 4 through 12 in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
> Launching into hyperspace aboard a Starspeeder 1000 on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
> Sinking your jawas into a _Star Wars_-inspired dinner at Backlot Express
> Joining forces with new friends at a Chewbacca and Kylo Ren Character Greeting
> Orbiting around saga-centric exhibits featuring replica props, models, concept art and artifacts at _Star Wars_ Launch Bay
> Chewy-ing on inter-stellar sweets at _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
> Experiencing a reserved viewing of the obi-wan and only _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks event
> Restoring freedom to your galaxy and taking a personalized souvenir of your tour home with you to commemorate your adventures
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind that this is an indoor and outdoor tour, so be sure to check the weather forecast and dress appropriately, including comfortable shoes, as there will be periods of walking and standing.
> Guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult.
> Tour itinerary, content, duration and availability are subject to change without notice.
> Tour dates and times vary so please check the calendar or call (407) 939-8687 for more information or to make a reservation.
> Please check in next to The Great Movie Ride inside the park 15 minutes prior to the start of your tour. You will forfeit the entire price of your tour if you no-show or cancel within 2 days of your reservation.
> Separate admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios is required.
> 
> Priced at $129 per person, tours begin Jan. 2 2017 and will be offered on Mondays and Saturdays throughout 2017. Call 4079397529
> EDIT TO ADD MORE DATES:
> 
> Jan added 25th
> Feb added all Wednesdays dates and swapped 20th for the 21st
> March added Monday, Wednesday and Saturday with time change from 1pm to 2pm starting to March 13th
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-guided-tour/
> *
> STAR WARS GALACTIC NIGHTS*
> _Star Wars_ Galactic Nights includes:
> 
> 
> *Seize the Saga Interactive Scavenger Hunt* – Event Guests are challenged to collect _Star Wars_ themed pieces at the photo backdrops throughout the park, revealing a surprise when all items have been collected.
> *Rebel Base Activities* - The Rebel Base will serve as the event hub with multiple events, hosted shows, _Star Wars_ dance parties and more taking place in the center of the park.
> *“Inside the Saga: Celebrity Chat Show”* – Guests can catch a celebrity chat show in Epic Theater to learn more about the making of _Star Wars_ films.
> *Star Wars photo opportunities* – Guests can don their _Star Wars_ finest and enjoy iconic _Star Wars_ backdrops, including Han Solo cast in Carbonite, Jabba the Hutt’s Palace, the Hoth Wampa Cave and more.
> *Galactic Nights Stars in Cars Motorcade* – This procession will welcome in Star Wars celebrities down Hollywood Blvd.
> *Imperial March & March of the First Order* – Darth Vader will lead a battalion of Stormtroopers on a dramatic march down Hollywood Blvd to the Event Stage. Captain Phasma will also lead a unit of First Order Stormtroopers through the park, pausing to give a demonstration of power and strength.
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away”* – Guests are able to watch high-energy clips of the best moments from the film saga juxtaposed with character moments on stage, featuring Chewbacca, Darth Vader, Kylo Ren and more.
> “*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular” *– The skies will come alive with the power of the Force, as the park’s popular _Star Wars_-themed nighttime spectacular lights up the night.
> Other popular attractions will be open, including Star Wars Launch Bay. Additional offerings will include the chance to experience Star Tours-The Adventures Continue attraction, AWR Trooper sightings, roaming droids, _Star Wars_-themed Food & Beverage, special merchandise and much more.
> On April 14, from 7:00pm - Midnight, _Star Wars_ fans will be able to experience an all-new Hollywood-inspired special event at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights. Tickets are extremely limited and cost $129 for adults and $124 for children ages 9 and under. DVC and AP discounts are available
> Reported by  @tstidm1  You will be allowed into DHS after 5pm with this event ticket
> Book here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...gnid=95789473#/drawer=drawerPartyDatesDetails


 My daughter and I are very interested in getting tickets to the STAR Wars Guided Tour.  we are traveling May 15 - May 21.  My question is when can we anticipate the dates for May being released?  I know I need to call as soon as they are released in hopes of getting tickets, so trying to figure out when that might be.  Thank you.


----------



## cvjpirate

maalca23 said:


> My daughter and I are very interested in getting tickets to the STAR Wars Guided Tour.  we are traveling May 15 - May 21.  My question is when can we anticipate the dates for May being released?  I know I need to call as soon as they are released in hopes of getting tickets, so trying to figure out when that might be.  Thank you.



Looks like they have released the dates online, but as of 10am you couldn't book it yet. I was told by the CM that took my call this morning they should be able to book this tour later today or tomorrow.


----------



## CJN

AGoofykindagirl said:


> It was a little tight in the party, but we were there early and among the first in (this was before the tours started). They had a chance to turns their. ECV's around so they were pointing outward at one of the low tables. We went during Food and Wine and I had bought a tray to use for it, so I did the maneuvering and brought goodies back on the tray. My sister did leave her ECV at the table to see what she would like; Pop has a harder time walking with a lot of people (even though it didn't seem too crowded), so he stayed put at the table. If you are alone and unsteady, I would park at the table and use your cane from there. You have a bonus of having an actual seat! And if you are alone, don't hesitate to ask a cast member if you need a little help- the CM's are wonderful (one even brought drinks for our table so I could start eating!) The tray was more for me to not have to make 3 trips like I had previous years at Food and Wine. Works like a charm.
> Any other questions (clarifications) don't hesitate to ask. Hope this helps!



Just the perfect kind of info I was looking for. Thank you! I'll be with helpful family members so I'm good in that area but it really takes the stress off to know what to expect. And I love the tip about having a tray. Since we'll be there for Flower & Garden, a tray will come in mighty handy multiple times.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

CJN said:


> Just the perfect kind of info I was looking for. Thank you! I'll be with helpful family members so I'm good in that area but it really takes the stress off to know what to expect. And I love the tip about having a tray. Since we'll be there for Flower & Garden, a tray will come in mighty handy multiple times.



So glad to be able to help someone. Again, if you have any other questions, I'll help if I can. Have a great stay!


----------



## Luna81

Tour still not in their system. Boo. Haha. On lunch break. I'll have to try again after work.


----------



## cvjpirate

Luna81 said:


> Tour still not in their system. Boo. Haha. On lunch break. I'll have to try again after work.



I'll be trying after work myself.


----------



## maalca23

cvjpirate said:


> Had same response from my CM. Said it could be later today or tomorrow before they would be able to book them.


Thank you both for this information.


cvjpirate said:


> Looks like they have released the dates online, but as of 10am you couldn't book it yet. I was told by the CM that took my call this morning they should be able to book this tour later today or tomorrow.


Thank you!  I will definitely call today!


----------



## maalca23

cvjpirate said:


> Looks like they have released the dates online, but as of 10am you couldn't book it yet. I was told by the CM that took my call this morning they should be able to book this tour later today or tomorrow.


Called right after this post.  Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday Guided SW Tours booked week of 15 May.  Sooooo bummed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

maalca23 said:


> Called right after this post.  Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday Guided SW Tours booked week of 15 May.  Sooooo bummed.



It's not uncommon for some CM's to say they are already booked when they aren't even loaded into the system yet.  I'd keep a watch here and check back again later.


----------



## cpdisney

I think I read on this thread a report on the Star Wars tour that said since they didn't have a child in JTA they were given access to GMR instead. Is that correct? I'm planning my FP for prior to the tour and don't want to waste one on GMR if I don't have to. Thanks


----------



## Luna81

maalca23 said:


> Called right after this post.  Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday Guided SW Tours booked week of 15 May.  Sooooo bummed.


I called a little while ago and they just said they weren't in the system yet.


----------



## cvjpirate

maalca23 said:


> Called right after this post.  Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday Guided SW Tours booked week of 15 May.  Sooooo bummed.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's not uncommon for some CM's to say they are already booked when they aren't even loaded into the system yet.  I'd keep a watch here and check back again later.



The tours are not booked as of 1. they have not released them for the CM's to book them as of noon eastern time 03/20/2017. The CM's that are unsure what they are doing don't understand how the system works and use that they are all booked as their fall back answer. CM's, like the one I had this morning, know how to look into the system and see that none have been booked for the month of May and are just waiting for the powers that be to release it in the system. Should be any time now, I would keep eye on this board.


----------



## Indecisive

Weirdly, the longer I sit here and wait for the Tour to open up, the more I feel content to just stick with the Dessert Party, which I already booked. I am not sure I can really justify the huge cost difference times 5 people just to add Jedi Training (since we will be elsewhere in the morning and will miss it without the Tour) and just a few minor enhancements to the things we can easily do on our own or at the Dessert Party. I am still wavering, but I think I mainly want to do the Tour out of FOMO ("fear of missing out"). If they had opened these up for booking at the same time, I definitely would have booked the Tour, but now that I have the Dessert Party in hand, I am starting to think I might not actually need "more." Hmmm . . . .


----------



## Luna81

Indecisive said:


> Weirdly, the longer I sit here and wait for the Tour to open up, the more I feel content to just stick with the Dessert Party, which I already booked. I am not sure I can really justify the huge cost difference times 5 people just to add Jedi Training (since we will be elsewhere in the morning and will miss it without the Tour) and just a few minor enhancements to the things we can easily do on our own or at the Dessert Party. I am still wavering, but I think I mainly want to do the Tour out of FOMO ("fear of missing out"). If they had opened these up for booking at the same time, I definitely would have booked the Tour, but now that I have the Dessert Party in hand, I am starting to think I might not actually need "more." Hmmm . . . .



I think that's legit. For me I am wanting to do it as a thank you to my Star Wars obsessed husband for taking care of me last year and dealing with a lot after my accident. But if we only do the party it'll be fine too. I just want to make his day.


----------



## maalca23

cvjpirate said:


> The tours are not booked as of 1. they have not released them for the CM's to book them as of noon eastern time 03/20/2017. The CM's that are unsure what they are doing don't understand how the system works and use that they are all booked as their fall back answer. CM's, like the one I had this morning, know how to look into the system and see that none have been booked for the month of May and are just waiting for the powers that be to release it in the system. Should be any time now, I would keep eye on this board.


Thanks.  We will keep trying.  We aren't do it for the Jedi Training (we are too old they tell us), but Just to do something really special that is new since out last visit in 2012 before she started college.  I think I will just call every day.  The system does say it's available, so all I can do it keep trying I guess..


----------



## Kamy04

My TA said nothing bookable yet this morning.

BUT no times for Saturday, May 6th on the website :-(  Thanks for messing all my plans up Disney.  Now I don't know what to do with all my FP and ADRs booked.


----------



## Luna81

Didn't have time to hold on the phone before work today. Will have to try at lunch to see if they're open yet.


----------



## ladybugmom

The Star Wars Tour is now in the system for May! I just booked the tour for a client of mine on May 31st!! Also it told me that the wait time was 45 minutes + and I only held for about 10 minutes! Called right at 7 am!


----------



## Luna81

Got May 8. Sooo excited. Thanks all!


----------



## Indecisive

Indecisive said:


> Weirdly, the longer I sit here and wait for the Tour to open up, the more I feel content to just stick with the Dessert Party, which I already booked. I am not sure I can really justify the huge cost difference . . . .  I am still wavering, but I think I mainly want to do the Tour out of FOMO ("fear of missing out").



FOMO, you are so powerful! Booked the guided tour this morning!


----------



## maalca23

Doing the Happy dance!  Call this morning and got our tickets for 18 May for the Star Wars guided tour!  So they we showing available yesterday for the week of 15 May, but the CMs could not book.  Today they can!  Not sure if it works for all of May, but it worked for the week of 15 - 22 May!


----------



## cvjpirate

Was able to book the SW Tour this morning for May 13th! Thank you everyone.


----------



## maalca23

maalca23 said:


> Thanks.  We will keep trying.  We aren't do it for the Jedi Training (we are too old they tell us), but Just to do something really special that is new since out last visit in 2012 before she started college.  I think I will just call every day.  The system does say it's available, so all I can do it keep trying I guess..


Happy Dance!  Successfully booked 2 tickets for May 17th!  Yippee!


----------



## ama_george

FastPasser said:


> I suggest that when you see other party guests begin to gather at the bottom of the stairs that lead to the exit, join them. This will insure that your nephew will have a good view of the Stormtroopers during the march to the viewing area. If you wait too long to line up, with up to 200 people in line, you may not be able see the Stormtroopers.
> 
> Another benefit is that you'll also be among the first to enter the viewing area, so your viewing spot will be towards the front. I also wouldn't pause to pick up your Chewy mugs as you enter the area. Get your spots first and then return to get the mugs. I guarantee that they won't run out.



Thank you for this tip! It worked out so perfectly. We were close and he loved it!


----------



## nandc619

Are they still allowing people with ppo breakfast at Hollywood & Vine to sign up for the Jedi Training before their reservations? I've read some conflicting info, and some of it seems to be outdated. We currently have an 8:10am breakfast solely for the purpose of booking JT before we eat, and I'm trying to decide if we should keep it. Thanks!


----------



## Luna81

So... Tour people. First Order or Alliance?


----------



## cvjpirate

Dark Side/First Order


----------



## Luna81

That's what I went with too. My husband is a member of the 501st and so far just has an Imperial Officer uniform. I figured he'd want to go Dark Side. Haha. My daughter might be a little crabby though


----------



## FastPasser

ama_george said:


> Thank you for this tip! It worked out so perfectly. We were close and he loved it!


Glad to hear it. Always nice to hear follow up.

In a previous post, I posted:
_"They've added a new component to the march that goes directly behind the Stormtroopers. I'm not going to divulge what it is so as to not spoil the surprise."_ 
I'm curious if you noticed what it was?


----------



## SunTravels

cpdisney said:


> I think I read on this thread a report on the Star Wars tour that said since they didn't have a child in JTA they were given access to GMR instead. Is that correct? I'm planning my FP for prior to the tour and don't want to waste one on GMR if I don't have to. Thanks



Yes you go to GMR while the kids are getting ready for training.  Then meet back up with the group to watch the training.


----------



## cvjpirate

So, I have a thought why May 5th and 6th are grayed out, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 comes out May 5th, they may have an event or hard ticket thing going on for that. I have nothing to back this up other than fact movie comes out May 5th.


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> So, I have a thought why May 5th and 6th are grayed out, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 comes out May 5th, they may have an event or hard ticket thing going on for that. I have nothing to back this up other than fact movie comes out May 5th.


They are casting for Star Lord so it is possible


----------



## Bronxgirl

I just booked my reservation for the dessert Party on May 18th.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Luna81 said:


> So... Tour people. First Order or Alliance?


Much to Kylo Ren's chagrin when I met him at Disneyland, I feel the pull of the Light.


----------



## AThrillingChase

pammydw said:


> First, let me say "hello" from NE Ohio.  Your name and description made me chuckle!  If you're willing to tell, I would love to hear your game plan.  I am new to this thread, and just do not have enough time to read all 681 pages, so bear with me if you will!
> We are going this December, and I would LoVE to surprise my DH and DD12 (13 at the time of our visit) with this Dessert Party!  The love them some SW!
> Can you tell me when tickets normally go on sale?  Will they still be doing this in November? ( our trip dates are November 29-December 3.  Not nearly long enough, but we are pulling the DD from school so...).  We plan to go directly to HS upon arriving, and this would just be so much fun to surprise them with!  I love the idea of a mid afternoon lunch at 50's, and then the Dessert party!  Plus that would give us an extra DDP credit to maybe go to Le Cellier (my fav!).
> I am going to go back in to this thread, but I would appreciate any info, or direction in this thread, to get any info possible!
> Thanks in advance!





Cluelyss said:


> Another NE Ohioan here!
> 
> Dessert party dates have been released 6-ish weeks out for the last year or so, so you have a bit to wait for Nov/Dec. Additionally, last holiday season HS introduced a new holiday show (Jingle Bell Jingle BAM) which replaced the Star Wars fireworks for a while, then they were both run for a while. No telling what may happen this year, as JBJB was not particularly well received, and the release of the new movie may put focus back on SW this year, but just something to be aware of. They had a dessert party for JBJB, so there was not one for SW, even on those nights that had both shows.



Oh hello, Ohioans!



Sleepless Knight said:


> Much to Kylo Ren's chagrin when I met him at Disneyland, I feel the pull of the Light.



Not me! I got the line about joining the dark side and was all, where do I sign? He did seem a little surprised lol. Though not very impressed by my tiny keychain Kylo lightsaber...


----------



## JennLTX

AThrillingChase said:


> Not me! I got the line about joining the dark side and was all, where do I sign? He did seem a little surprised lol. Though not very impressed by my tiny keychain Kylo lightsaber...


DS and I discovered he really doesn't like it when you call him Ben.


----------



## BobDes

Luna81 said:


> That's what I went with too. My husband is a member of the 501st and so far just has an Imperial Officer uniform. I figured he'd want to go Dark Side. Haha. My daughter might be a little crabby though


  That is GREAT! I have been a member of the 501st for over 12 years!


----------



## Luna81

BobDes said:


> That is GREAT! I have been a member of the 501st for over 12 years!


He just joined last year.


----------



## kcchief

Im considering the Star Wars desert party for my family of four(two younger children). I was hoping to get some feedback from anyone who has done this. Was it worth it? Was the viewing location good? Are there actual seats in the viewing location? I appreciate any and all opinions on this. Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kcchief said:


> Im considering the Star Wars desert party for my family of four(two younger children). I was hoping to get some feedback from anyone who has done this. Was it worth it? Was the viewing location good? Are there actual seats in the viewing location? I appreciate any and all opinions on this. Thank you.


Will Merge you to the main SW thread where reviews are posted.

Party reviews in Post #4.
Dessert Parties Reviews


----------



## Cluelyss

Tons of reviews in post 4, as hiro mentioned. There are no seats in the viewing area (or the dessert area), but having 2 littles myself, it's definitely worth it. You're going to spend the time waiting anyway, might as well enjoy desserts while you do it! Mine would never sit still on the ground for an hour! The kids are usually invited into the wheelchair viewing area for a front row spot, but if you prefer not to be separated, simply head to the viewing area about 15 minutes early for a spot right at the ropes. You can also take strollers into the viewing area to use as a seat, if wanted.


----------



## yulilin3

for some reason I stopped getting notifications on the thread  Glad everyone got their tours booked. Remember to come back if you can and give us a review on it, and if you have done the dessert party in the past, let us know if upgrading to the tour was "worth it" or not to you
Celebration is just 3 weeks away


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> for some reason I stopped getting notifications on the thread  Glad everyone got their tours booked. Remember to come back if you can and give us a review on it, and if you have done the dessert party in the past, let us know if upgrading to the tour was "worth it" or not to you
> Celebration is just 3 weeks away



I am always losing the notifications on the thread. Think if I stay away to long it thinks I don't want to know about them or something.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cvjpirate said:


> I am always losing the notifications on the thread. Think if I stay away to long it thinks I don't want to know about them or something.


I've found that to be true, too.

If you at least check the thread, your notifications continue. Odd that would happen for @yulilin3 because she was just on a couple of days ago. I've had to reset cookies because my emojis show as a code... this has happened to others, too.


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> I've found that to be true, too.
> 
> If you at least check the thread, your notifications continue. Odd that would happen for @yulilin3 because she was just on a couple of days ago. I've had to reset cookies because my emojis show as a code... this has happened to others, too.


I did not get a notification for your post, and I'm watching the thread with emails included. I got the email but not the page notification


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> I did not get a notification for your post, and I'm watching the thread with emails included. I got the email but not the page notification


I wonder if resetting your Alert Preferences will restart notices.

I receive email notifications for PMs but not for thread posts and haven't searched to find where to turn them off.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> for some reason I stopped getting notifications on the thread  Glad everyone got their tours booked. Remember to come back if you can and give us a review on it, and if you have done the dessert party in the past, let us know if upgrading to the tour was "worth it" or not to you
> Celebration is just 3 weeks away





cvjpirate said:


> I am always losing the notifications on the thread. Think if I stay away to long it thinks I don't want to know about them or something.





hiroMYhero said:


> I've found that to be true, too.
> 
> If you at least check the thread, your notifications continue. Odd that would happen for @yulilin3 because she was just on a couple of days ago. I've had to reset cookies because my emojis show as a code... this has happened to others, too.



You can also go to the forum that contains the this thread and select "Mark Forums Read" underneath the Forum link at the top left. Then you can just mark that particular thread or all as read. The notices should show up again then.


----------



## ArielSRL

@yulilin3 just checking my timing...if in June, everything mimics May, we can check in/get our dessert party lanyards around 7:45, go into party around 8, yes?

We will be doing Epcot and a midday break earlier, so just figuring when I absolutely need to be at DHS and if earlier, what attractions we can check out beforehand (we will have another full day later in the week).

Storm troopers lead party guests out 15 min ahead of show? So was the suggestion to go out about 25-30 min before the show to get a spot close to the front of the reserved section? Or am I remembering wrong?

TIA!


----------



## Luna81

Those who have done the tour, did you have any time for souvenir shopping? Or should we get there before the tour to do that?


----------



## tstidm1

Just called Disney on this because I wanted a Galactic Nights ticket. They sold out earlier yesterday. That means I'm doing the 501st bash instead. For those going, Give us tons of great reports of the event.


----------



## Stitch813

Does anyone know how far in advance you can book the Star Wars dessert party?  Saw they only go out to May 31 right now....nothing available for June and after.  Will be going in September so will the dates not be available til about two months out or so?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Stitch813 said:


> Does anyone know how far in advance you can book the Star Wars dessert party?  Saw they only go out to May 31 right now....nothing available for June and after.  Will be going in September so will the dates not be available til about two months out or so?  Thanks!


you can see the historical opening for booking dates on page one post 11, it's usually about a month and a half before


----------



## Stitch813

yulilin3 said:


> you can see the historical opening for booking dates on page one post 11, it's usually about a month and a half before



Thank you!


----------



## ashmac8

I did a mock booking today for a a random May date so that I could be prepared when my dates are released (we go last week in June).  Am I able to pay with my disney vacation account over the phone?  Online it appeared to be credit card only but I have some funds in my DVA I'd like to use if possible.  It doesn't appear this is an option if I make the booking online.


----------



## bluefunnel

ashmac8 said:


> I did a mock booking today for a a random May date so that I could be prepared when my dates are released (we go last week in June).  Am I able to pay with my disney vacation account over the phone?  Online it appeared to be credit card only but I have some funds in my DVA I'd like to use if possible.  It doesn't appear this is an option if I make the booking online.



I don't know if they still do it but they previously had an option on the DVA page to use it to make a reservation. They pretty much treated it like a Disney gift card which you can use online.


----------



## ashmac8

bluefunnel said:


> I don't know if they still do it but they previously had an option on the DVA page to use it to make a reservation. They pretty much treated it like a Disney gift card which you can use online.



Thanks so much for jogging my memory.  Of course I have to use it like a gift card.  Luckily I have that account # memorized.  Thanks very much for your help .


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

I'm sorry if this has been previously asked. I'm not really seeing it on the first page. Does anyone know what time the Star Wars fireworks will be nightly from May 26 to May 31?

*Edit: Nevermind..I found it. *


----------



## Kamy04

The Guided Tour opened for May 6th!!!!!  Yeeeessss!  Our plans aren't ruined!

DH and DS(6) are booked!


----------



## HHMcG

I feel like I should know this but....  I searched and have read a good chunk of the 600+ pages.

*Do any of the SW characters sign autographs?*

I've been looking for an appropriate book for my kids to bring to get their autos and I realized, I don't even know if they sign.


----------



## yulilin3

Kamy04 said:


> The Guided Tour opened for May 6th!!!!!  Yeeeessss!  Our plans aren't ruined!
> 
> DH and DS(6) are booked!


Great news, along with the dessert party as well.



HHMcG said:


> I feel like I should know this but....  I searched and have read a good chunk of the 600+ pages.
> 
> *Do any of the SW characters sign autographs?*
> 
> I've been looking for an appropriate book for my kids to bring to get their autos and I realized, I don't even know if they sign.


They do not


----------



## yulilin3

Yesterday night entertainment had the first overnight rehearsal for Galactic Nights, it's so close, can't wait...pssst @FastPasser  any info on schedule yet?


----------



## JoJoGirl

Hooray!  I just lucked out and snagged a booking for the dessert party on April 23!  So excited!!!


----------



## AThrillingChase

yulilin3 said:


> Yesterday night entertainment had the first overnight rehearsal for Galactic Nights, it's so close, can't wait...pssst @FastPasser  any info on schedule yet?



And was RnRc running a little differently? *maniacal laugh


----------



## Kamy04

If the website says the Tour is at 2:45, is that the check in time?  Or is that when it starts and you check in earlier?


----------



## yulilin3

Kamy04 said:


> If the website says the Tour is at 2:45, is that the check in time?  Or is that when it starts and you check in earlier?


Check in time is 2:30


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Yesterday night entertainment had the first overnight rehearsal for Galactic Nights, it's so close, can't wait...pssst @FastPasser  any info on schedule yet?


Are you referring to the rehearsal schedule? Looks like they're taking place late night at the Epic Stunt Theater and Sunset Showcase.


----------



## mil2297

I have a question about Star Wars Celebration.  If someone can private message me  that has gone to any please???  This is my first one and is confusing.  For the panels is it going to be like Star Wars Weekends where you had to get in line like at 5 am to get tickets to meet the stars?  Or if this is not the forum for that I am sorry in advance.  Can anyone direct me to a forum like this where I can find more info


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Are you referring to the rehearsal schedule? Looks like they're taking place late night at the Epic Stunt Theater and Sunset Showcase.


I was referring to schedule for that night but interesting about Sunset Showcase, might w have a show there? or maybe they were just using the area to rehearse?




mil2297 said:


> I have a question about Star Wars Celebration.  If someone can private message me  that has gone to any please???  This is my first one and is confusing.  For the panels is it going to be like Star Wars Weekends where you had to get in line like at 5 am to get tickets to meet the stars?  Or if this is not the forum for that I am sorry in advance.  Can anyone direct me to a forum like this where I can find more info


Here's the link to the thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...ars-celebration.3509321/page-14#post-57357774
First page on that has the information. To meet the stars you have to buy separate autograph or picture tickets, you can see those here: https://www.starwarsauthentics.com/...d=21480&query=&sort=title_asc&pgmode1=catpage


----------



## yulilin3

Force for Change items have been announced
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ars-the-last-jedi-products-from-disney-parks/


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> I was referring to schedule for that night


I don't see anything with times yet. 


yulilin3 said:


> or maybe they were just using the area to rehearse?


Probably this, but it's such a great space, it should be utilized  for something. It's scheduled to be used a lot in the coming weeks. Maybe I can poke my head in and get a sneak peek at what's going on.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> I don't see anything with times yet.
> Probably this, but it's such a great space, it should be utilized  for something. It's scheduled to be used a lot in the coming weeks. Maybe I can poke my head in and get a sneak peek at what's going on.


poke, poke away


----------



## erc

HS does a really good job with Star Wars even though Star Wars land is a couple of years away.  I really hope there is a Mos Eisley Cantina, with an animatronic Cantina Band. I'm thinking of investing in plastic lightsaber manufacturers because I have never seen so many little Jedi younglings walking around with lightsabers followed by parents apologizing for minor lightsaber contact.

I would say if you haven't stayed for the Galactic Spectacular, you are missing out on quite a show.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this has been reported. The Infinity games that used to be at Launch Bay were moved to the exit area of Path of the Jedi (old Sounds Dangerous theater)


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this has been reported. The Infinity games that used to be at Launch Bay were moved to the exit area of Path of the Jedi (old Sounds Dangerous theater)



My son will be very, very happy with this news.


----------



## yulilin3

Just called to ask about a schedule for Galactic Nights, here's the little information I got"
You can go on at 5pm with your GN party ticket (already knew that)
SWaGS will be at 11:45pm
SwaGFFA 7:5pm, 8:50pm, 10:50pm
March of 1st Order 8:30pm and 10:30pm
no times for the show at Indiana Jones or the motorcade


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Just called to ask about a schedule for Galactic Nights, here's the little information I got"


Oh those times? I thought those were out there already. Check your email.

Just kidding, I checked yesterday when you asked and I didn't see any times then.


----------



## 626 Fan

I've never attended a "hard ticket" event before, but I am going to Galactic Nights. My resort stay ends a few days before the party, but the ticket is showing in my MDE account. Can I use my magicband to get in? Should I bring it for photopass photos? The description mentions several backdrops and unique characters, so I would assume there would be photopass photographers to capture those moments, right?


----------



## yulilin3

626 Fan said:


> I've never attended a "hard ticket" event before, but I am going to Galactic Nights. My resort stay ends a few days before the party, but the ticket is showing in my MDE account. Can I use my magicband to get in? Should I bring it for photopass photos? The description mentions several backdrops and unique characters, so I would assume there would be photopass photographers to capture those moments, right?


Always have your mb while at Disney,  not sure if there will be photopass photographers


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Oh those times? I thought those were out there already. Check your email.
> 
> Just kidding, I checked yesterday when you asked and I didn't see any times then.


thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Additional times for JT during GN

     Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple (7:45pm; 8:45pm; 9:45pm; 10:45pm)
No idea when you can book your time but I would go to sign up as soon as you get there, remember you can enter at 5pm with your party ticket
patiently awaiting times for the Star Wars show at the Indy stage and the motorcade


----------



## FastPasser

626 Fan said:


> Can I use my magicband to get in?


Guests will need an event credential, which can be picked up at the Main Entrance, Muppets Courtyard, the Hollywood Hills marquee, outside the Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular theater entrance, and Ticket Central after 7:45 p.m.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Guests will need an event credential, which can be picked up at the Main Entrance, Muppets Courtyard, the Hollywood Hills marquee, outside the Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular theater entrance, and Ticket Central after 7:45 p.m.


7:45?


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> 7:45?


Yup, below is the full statement.

_The party begins with an early mix-in for event Guests at 5 p.m. Event Guests will be wearing an event credential, which can be picked up at the Main Entrance, Muppets Courtyard, the Hollywood Hills marquee, outside the Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular theater entrance, and Ticket Central after 7:45 p.m._


----------



## yulilin3

That doesn't make sense since the party starts at 7pm.  Maybe they meant it can be picked up until 7:45?


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> That doesn't make sense since the party starts at 7pm.  Maybe they meant it can be picked up until 7:45?


I think it's correct, and I don't know for certain if that's the case here, but what I've seen in the past is that after almost all of the guests have picked up their credentials, they'll close the other pick-up locations and establish one central location where the late arrivals will still be able to pick up their credentials.


----------



## tstidm1

Want to do both Fantasmic and SWAGS on Easter Sunday. How early would I need to be in front of the Chinese theater to see projections? Could I arrive straight from Fantasmic (8:50 PM about by parking myself by exit) and still get a good view in front of the Chinese? Missed out on Galactic Nights, so Sunday is my full night there and want to see SWAGS.


----------



## preemiemama

tstidm1 said:


> Want to do both Fantasmic and SWAGS on Easter Sunday. How early would I need to be in front of the Chinese theater to see projections? Could I arrive straight from Fantasmic (8:50 PM about by parking myself by exit) and still get a good view in front of the Chinese? Missed out on Galactic Nights, so Sunday is my full night there and want to see SWAGS.


I can't tell you about traveling between Fanstasmic and the Chinese Theater, but when we were there in July, my DH and DS rode TSMM until just about show time.  They were coming up the stairs from Pixar Place just as the show started and had no issue finding a spot.  It was the three of us, a couple of Disney Execs with what appeared to be sound engineers, and maybe 3-4 other people.  The view of the fireworks is limited, but the projections are awesome from there.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Luna81 said:


> Those who have done the tour, did you have any time for souvenir shopping? Or should we get there before the tour to do that?



The tour doesn't have breaks apart from toilet breaks. I would get their earlier to do your shopping.


----------



## Luna81

Beccybooboo said:


> The tour doesn't have breaks apart from toilet breaks. I would get their earlier to do your shopping.


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## mbvisitor

oopsie


----------



## mbvisitor

mbvisitor said:


> Another December question...do you think the Star Wars Tour will be offered  during the Christmas and New Years week when it's super busy and JBJB is the night time show?



Giving my question a bump...anyone have any guesses or insight?


----------



## yulilin3

mbvisitor said:


> Giving my question a bump...anyone have any guesses or insight?


My guess is not during the weeks of Christmas and new years


----------



## Beccybooboo

Luna81 said:


> Good to know. Thank you!



Your welcome enjoy the tour.


----------



## KathyTN

We have tickets to the dessert party. 
Should we also go to Launch Bay separately?  Or will we fully experience  Launch Bay while at the dessert party?


----------



## texasgingerbread

Looks like HS is open until 9:30 in May of this year. I looked at historical hours last year and it wasn't a trend.  Think June will continue this?


----------



## FastPasser

KathyTN said:


> We have tickets to the dessert party.
> Should we also go to Launch Bay separately?  Or will we fully experience  Launch Bay while at the dessert party?


At check-in, it's explained to party goers that the party is a mix and mingle affair and are encouraged to experience the Launch Bay during the party. There's a directory and floor plan on the back of the credentials showing what's available. There's not much to see and do in the actual party area. Grab some food, go explore, repeat as many times as needed.


----------



## soniam

FastPasser said:


> At check-in, it's explained to party goers that the party is a mix and mingle affair and are encouraged to experience the Launch Bay during the party. There's a directory and floor plan on the back of the credentials showing what's available. There's not much to see and do in the actual party area. Grab some food, go explore, repeat as many times as needed.



However, if you are a big fan and will spend a lot of time in Launch Bay, then it might be better to do it separately. We found we didn't have much time to look around after getting food and talking with people we knew. Luckily, we had done it before.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> However, if you are a big fan and will spend a lot of time in Launch Bay, then it might be better to do it separately. We found we didn't have much time to look around after getting food and talking with people we knew. Luckily, we had done it before.


I agree with this, depends on your level of interest in Launch Bay artifacts. There's a lot of information to read with each replica and prop and also if you want to meet both characters. If you just want to take a quick look ad not read at all then you can do it during the party.
I also like to talk to fellow SW fans and the dessert party is conducive to that


----------



## FastPasser

soniam said:


> However, if you are a big fan and will spend a lot of time in Launch Bay, then it might be better to do it separately.


Some are going to be confused by this, but I've never done the entire Launch Bay. If you're not attending the party, about how much time should the causal SW fan allow to do the Launch Bay. And if you're a serious fan, how much time could you spend there?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser said:


> Some are going to be confused by this, but I've never done the entire Launch Bay. If you're not attending the party, about how much time should the causal SW fan allow to do the Launch Bay. And if you're a serious fan, how much time could you spend there?


I would say a casual fan that skips the movie and is only there for a couple of pictures of props should be done in 10 minutes.
Doing everything in Launch Bay, including the movie, both character meets (soon to be and I predict BB8 to be very popular) but just counting the current 2, and reading all the info on the replicas and props could easily take over an hour  depending on character wait times.
Just reading all the prop and replicas info can take about 30 minutes


----------



## BuckeyeBama

We have watched the SW fireworks many times. We have never tried this party and are considering it for one of our trips this year. Question - is there another FP+ viewing area for the fireworks show, or is the one associated with the party the only reserved area?


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> for some reason I stopped getting notifications on the thread



Every time there is a mod thread merge I lose notifications. 

Thanks for getting those SWGN times yulilin!


----------



## yulilin3

seigyoku said:


> Every time there is a mod thread merge I lose notifications.
> 
> Thanks for getting those SWGN times yulilin!


first page post 3 is updated, impatiently waiting on motorcade and SW celebrity talk show times


----------



## soniam

BuckeyeBama said:


> We have watched the SW fireworks many times. We have never tried this party and are considering it for one of our trips this year. Question - is there another FP+ viewing area for the fireworks show, or is the one associated with the party the only reserved area?



That's the only reserved area, no FP+ viewing.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

soniam said:


> That's the only reserved area, no FP+ viewing.


Thank you.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Surprising my wife with the party booking for our May trip. We have never done a dessert party, so I hope that she likes it. If nothing else, the viewing area for the fireworks looks good.

I looked at pictures of the food offerings on-line. We are light eaters. Is there enough to use this to account for dinner and dessert?


----------



## yulilin3

BuckeyeBama said:


> Surprising my wife with the party booking for our May trip. We have never done a dessert party, so I hope that she likes it. If nothing else, the viewing area for the fireworks looks good.
> 
> I looked at pictures of the food offerings on-line. We are light eaters. Is there enough to use this to account for dinner and dessert?


I am a light dinner eater so I found the items more than enough. I could also fill up on bread at every meal and be happy


----------



## MissouriPrincess

BuckeyeBama said:


> Surprising my wife with the party booking for our May trip. We have never done a dessert party, so I hope that she likes it. If nothing else, the viewing area for the fireworks looks good.
> 
> I looked at pictures of the food offerings on-line. We are light eaters. Is there enough to use this to account for dinner and dessert?



On the day we did the party, we ate a late lunch and had the party food for dinner.  It was enough for us.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

I'm sorry if this isn't the correct place to ask this and if it has been answered before.

Is it true that WDW post times for the Star wars Galactic Spectacular only a month or so in advance? I am going in August and I cant decide if I should spend a half day at night in HS. I would only do it if I can see the star wars fireworks show. Should I assume that there will be a show in august or no?


----------



## yulilin3

Miss Frankie J said:


> I'm sorry if this isn't the correct place to ask this and if it has been answered before.
> 
> Is it true that WDW post times for the Star wars Galactic Spectacular only a month or so in advance? I am going in August and I cant decide if I should spend a half day at night in HS. I would only do it if I can see the star wars fireworks show. Should I assume that there will be a show in august or no?


yes, they only update about a month and a half in advance, page 1 post 11 has the historical dates when they've updated
yes you can assume there will be SWaGS show in August


----------



## Miss Frankie J

yulilin3 said:


> yes, they only update about a month and a half in advance, page 1 post 11 has the historical dates when they've updated
> yes you can assume there will be SWaGS show in August



Thank you! I have time set aside for it I just need to set some plans in stone. this is helpful!


----------



## Skywise

Any may the 4th rumors of DHS doing anything special?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Any may the 4th rumors of DHS doing anything special?


nope. I'm assuming the pins and shirts and that's about it


----------



## Newcastle

Hoping for some help here…I have been waiting to book the dessert party but my travel dates are not until July.  I have been checking fairly regularly and it was only showing availability until the end of May (I think).  I checked this evening and July is now unblocked but for every date I checked, I received notification that "No tables available around 6:45 PM to 9:45 PM".  Is it possible that everything is already booked?


----------



## Luna81

Newcastle said:


> Hoping for some help here…I have been waiting to book the dessert party but my travel dates are not until July.  I have been checking fairly regularly and it was only showing availability until the end of May (I think).  I checked this evening and July is now unblocked but for every date I checked, I received notification that "No tables available around 6:45 PM to 9:45 PM".  Is it possible that everything is already booked?


Usually once the days show it takes a few hours or a day for them to actually open for booking. Keep checking!


----------



## JennLTX

Guided Tour just opened for the day I'd hoped.  I'm on hold right now, recording says it's 90 minutes.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## ArielSRL

As promised, @yulilin3, I will not be freaking out that dates are showing up on the calendar, yet are not bookable. I know that it will be bookable within the next day or so! But I'm a little surprised they are already showing up. Figured we had about 10 or so more days to wait!


----------



## JennLTX

ArielSRL said:


> As promised, @yulilin3, I will not be freaking out that dates are showing up on the calendar, yet are not bookable. I know that it will be bookable within the next day or so! But I'm a little surprised they are already showing up. Figured we had about 10 or so more days to wait!


SOB.  i have revoked my promise.  I am not worthy.

I am still on hold.


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> SOB.  i have revoked my promise.  I am not worthy.
> 
> I am still on hold.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I was not expecting July to be loaded already! Let the stalking begin...


----------



## JennLTX

ArielSRL said:


>


You know, I thought I LIKED you....


----------



## Roxyfire

Oh wow, guess I can finish off my list tomorrow with the dessert party tickets. I was halfway considering doing the guided tour but I'm not sure it's the best use of money for us.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> As promised, @yulilin3, I will not be freaking out that dates are showing up on the calendar, yet are not bookable. I know that it will be bookable within the next day or so! But I'm a little surprised they are already showing up. Figured we had about 10 or so more days to wait!





JennLTX said:


> SOB.  i have revoked my promise.  I am not worthy.
> 
> I am still on hold.


You guys are too funny! !


----------



## texasgingerbread

Yay!  Dessert Party dates loaded for June.  Just waiting to book now.   Thanks for update.


----------



## yulilin3

Wow, I'm impressed,  all the way up to July 31st.


----------



## MaryAnne220

....I'm getting tired of hold music...1 hour 25 min......so far!!!!  Tour for my daughters birthday!


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> You know, I thought I LIKED you....


Awww, c'mon...I still like you!


----------



## ArielSRL

Roxyfire said:


> Oh wow, guess I can finish off my list tomorrow with the dessert party tickets. I was halfway considering doing the guided tour but I'm not sure it's the best use of money for us.


Agreed on finishing off the list!


----------



## JennLTX

Just told by CM that dates and times are live, but reservations will not go live until FP time tomorrow morning.


----------



## Newcastle

Luna81 said:


> Usually once the days show it takes a few hours or a day for them to actually open for booking. Keep checking!


Thanks Luna81!! I will definitely keep checking


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> Just told by CM that dates and times are live, but reservations will not go live until FP time tomorrow morning.


Thanks for doing the dirty work!


----------



## yulilin3

Page 1 Post 11 is all updated with SWaGS times through July 31st at 9:30pm


----------



## Ferrentinos

Still no June dessert party bookable yet for me - date is still blue - maybe 7am instead??? I'll be stalking...


----------



## scottishgirl1

I just called to try and book the tour for July and the message said wait time was 2 hours!!! I hung up!


----------



## McKelly

Can't book the dessert party on line yet either.


----------



## yulilin3

The dessert party booking should open up during the day today, no need to call for that.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I'll still be waiting for September for a long while, but I'm very excited for everyone!!!    I hope it becomes bookable online soon for all of you.

I'm also super excited that they did till July!!!


----------



## Ferrentinos

Just was able to book the dessert party for June 27


----------



## Hej2222

Desert party is now bookable online through end of July. Just booked mine for June!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Yay, got my dessert party for July 14th! Pleasant surprise to have this booked already, yet still waiting on ROL dining.....


----------



## 123SA

I'm looking for Aug 28th, which has not yet been released.  I'm wondering if the dessert parties sell out?  Do I need to be obsessively checking multiple times per day to see if it has opened or is the slightly less obsessive daily check sufficient?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## LisaCM614

So excited!  Just booked the 4th of July dessert party!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Hej2222 said:


> Desert party is now bookable online through end of July. Just booked mine for June!



Phone was down for awhile so I kept refreshing my page and was able to book for July.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yay, got my dessert party for July 14th! Pleasant surprise to have this booked already, yet still waiting on ROL dining.....



Call them.  While on hold the dessert party went live online but not the ROL.  When I finally got through I was able to get Tusker breakfast in July but not Tiffin's.  No times were available so I went with breakfast while I could.


----------



## lelafuehrer

Booked the Dessert party for June 6th for 14!!!  Yay!!


----------



## JennLTX

Just hung up with CM and Guided Tour still isn't live.

Note to yulilin3 and ArielSRL:  I AM NOT FREAKING OUT.


----------



## ArielSRL

123SA said:


> I'm looking for Aug 28th, which has not yet been released.  I'm wondering if the dessert parties sell out?  Do I need to be obsessively checking multiple times per day to see if it has opened or is the slightly less obsessive daily check sufficient?  Thanks for your help.


You don't even need to check that often. Actually just check this thread and you'll know! Someone will post!


----------



## ArielSRL

Finally, finally, finally, it was my turn to book the dessert party! For our very first dessert party, my family of 4 is booked for Monday, June 5th!

ETA: we are getting really bad weather here in GA so I'm glad I was able to get it done before any power or internet outages!


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> Just hung up with CM and Guided Tour still isn't live.
> 
> Note to yulilin3 and ArielSRL:  I AM NOT FREAKING OUT.


Yeh, it seems like it hasn't been coming online as early as the parties. Sorry!

And yay to not freaking out!


----------



## scottishgirl1

I got tour booked for 1st July! Very excited especially as I thought i would be waiting weeks yet for July dates


----------



## JennLTX

scottishgirl1 said:


> I got tour booked for 1st July! Very excited especially as I thought i would be waiting weeks yet for July dates


You got the tour booked???  Just now?


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> Just hung up with CM and Guided Tour still isn't live.
> 
> Note to yulilin3 and ArielSRL:  I AM NOT FREAKING OUT.


Somebody on the FB group said they booked the tour?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

ArielSRL said:


> Finally, finally, finally, it was my turn to book the dessert party! For our very first dessert party, my family of 4 is booked for Monday, June 5th!
> 
> ETA: we are getting really bad weather here in GA so I'm glad I was able to get it done before any power or internet outages!



Glad you got your day.  Hope the weather does not get too bad. Stay safe!


----------



## JennLTX

DONE!!!  Booked the Tour for June 7.  CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## yulilin3

So happy for all of you. . . And very minimal freaking out,  nice! ! !


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> So happy for all of you. . . And very minimal freaking out,  nice! ! !


That was entirely your calming presence and advance warnings.  You're the best!


----------



## DLmama

I booked the dessert party for June 20!    Thanks to all on this thread for the heads up!  I wasn't expecting it to become available until closer to mid-month.


----------



## fanoftigger

lelafuehrer said:


> Booked the Dessert party for June 6th for 14!!!  Yay!!


Our little party of 3 is booked for the same night!


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> You don't even need to check that often. Actually just check this thread and you'll know! Someone will post!


Just to add to this - they DO sell out. Not within minutes of going live, but don't delay booking if there's only one date that turns with your schedule.


----------



## LvsTnk

Booked for the 6th of July! I was so consumed waiting for ROL dining that almost forgot about this glad I checked this page. Thanks everyone for posting


----------



## DWFamilyof6

Trying to predict when the Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular will be in our Oct. trip.  Looking at Wed., 10/11 or Fri., 10/13...  2016 had it both of these nights.  Would that be the trend, to look at last years schedule for that week?


----------



## yulilin3

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Trying to predict when the Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular will be in our Oct. trip.  Looking at Wed., 10/11 or Fri., 10/13...  2016 had it both of these nights.  Would that be the trend, to look at last years schedule for that week?


Start checking mid august


----------



## Dikran

Anybody know if anything is going on for May The 4th this year?


----------



## yulilin3

Dikran said:


> Anybody know if anything is going on for May The 4th this year?


Not expecting anything other than pins and shirts


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3, when we were there on May 4, 2015, they allowed the parents to participate in Jedi Training.  Is that still a thing?


----------



## ashmac8

all set for June 29th dessert party.  My husband and I did it last July and I am very excited that my son will be able to enjoy it with us this go round.  Thanks all for this super informative thread


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> yulilin3, when we were there on May 4, 2015, they allowed the parents to participate in Jedi Training.  Is that still a thing?


I doubt that will happen again but you never know. 2015 was also the last year of SWW


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt that will happen again but you never know. 2015 was also the last year of SWW


I know.  We were able to tack on the Star Wars Breakfast at Sci Fi on our last day. Food was excellent, characters were autographing, and I got a big character high five when the table next to us asked aloud who that weird character was, and I said "That's Greedo!  And Han shot first!"  Greedo approved.


----------



## lchuck

Thanks for the heads up everyone, I just booked the 6/20 dessert party!


----------



## wmoon

Hi
Just jumped in and booked the Star Wars Guided tour for July.

My ds is 10, can he just decide on the day if he swants to take part in Jedi Training as part of the tour or do I need to ask about this in advance.

Thanks


----------



## JennLTX

wmoon said:


> Hi
> Just jumped in and booked the Star Wars Guided tour for July.
> 
> My ds is 10, can he just decide on the day if he swants to take part in Jedi Training as part of the tour or do I need to ask about this in advance.
> 
> Thanks


I'd say go ahead and have them reserve a spot for him.  He can change his mind and not take the spot (they ALWAYS have stand-bys), but if he changes his mind and they DON'T have a spot, that's a no good very bad day right there.


----------



## wmoon

JennLTX said:


> I'd say go ahead and have them reserve a spot for him.  He can change his mind and not take the spot (they ALWAYS have stand-bys), but if he changes his mind and they DON'T have a spot, that's a no good very bad day right there.



Thanks. Just when we get there to sign in for the tour or do we still need to be there at silly o'clock to sign him up?


----------



## JennLTX

wmoon said:


> Thanks. Just when we get there to sign in for the tour or do we still need to be there at silly o'clock to sign him up?


They should have asked if you had any Younglings when you signed up for the Tour.  If not, call them back.  It's included with the Tour so no, no need to do the Rope Drop Dash.  

ETA Disney yells at you if you run to the line.  Or, uh, I, um, HEARD that...


----------



## wmoon

JennLTX said:


> They should have asked if you had any Younglings when you signed up for the Tour.  If not, call them back.  It's included with the Tour so no, no need to do the Rope Drop Dash.
> 
> ETA Disney yells at you if you run to the line.  Or, uh, I, um, HEARD that...



She did ask his age but didn't mention Jedi Training.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes! Booked the dessert party for my wife & I on June 5th


----------



## markandjen

I booked today she did know my son's age and said he could do Jedi Training. She didn't ask if he wanted to.  I would assume they just prepare for all of the kids of the appropriate age are given a slot and if any don't use it, they fill the slot with a stand by.


----------



## markandjen

MustangMike said:


> Yes! Booked the dessert party for my wife & I on June 5th


My wife son and I will be on the tour with you.  We are really excited for it.


----------



## Golden Rose

I just booked the Dessert party for June, too!  Thank you so much for the heads up!   I missed the chance to book it for our last trip, and I'm so excited we got it for this one.  We've still never seen the Star Wars Spectacular, so this will be perfect.


----------



## RigatoniFeline

I almost fell over when I saw July dates today. I am (not so patiently) waiting for August.


----------



## crazylady

We did the Star Wars Guided Tour on 4/2.  Our group consisted of 2 big star wars fans (the dad's), 4 boys ages 7-13 and two indifferent mom's.

Overall, we didn't think it was worth it but some of our thoughts were:

The ear buds they gave us were not quite the right shape or size or something.  I would recommend bringing your own set
It is great to be able to skip the lines but really the only lines we skipped were for Star Tours and the characters.
We loved not having to do the early morning Rush for JTA
The talking parts of the tour were boring for our kids.  If not for the JTA sigh ups, I wouldn't recommend the tour for kids at all.
There is alot of standing/walking/back tracking on the tour.  The tour is just kind of unorganized.  I don't know if it is normal or not but our group went to the Launch Bay 3 seperate times.  It seems like you could reorganize things and cut an hour or even two off of the tour.  Chairs somewhere along the way would have been much appreciated.
We thought dinner was too close to the dessert party.
But the dessert party was great.  The staff was all really nice and the bartender had a heavy pour .  The reserved seating for the fireworks was perfect.
Would I recommend the tour?  Probably not unless it was a mega fan and even then I would have some reservations.  You lose so much park time doing the tour, I would only recommend it to someone who has multiple HS days planned.

We would do the dessert party again for a special occasion.


----------



## yulilin3

@crazylady  thanks for the review


----------



## yulilin3

News to me: the sw glow cubes are available at backlot express,  you can buy them on their own no need to buy a drink.
Millennium Falcon,  death star  and xwing glow clip,  each $4.29


----------



## Luna81

Uh oh. Now I'm worried about the tour with my six year old.


----------



## yulilin3

Asking around about Galactic nights,  only things I've been able to find
People interested in doing JT should go to the sign up area as soon as they come in (5pm if possible) they will try and have the table set up for the gn event around 5. 
Backlot express will be open until 11:30pm
Rock n roller coaster: cm cannot confirm or deny it'll be open with sw music,  hint,  hint, it'll be open with sw music
Same cm said that he was told only 9000 tickets were sold.  If true that is amazing!


----------



## Indecisive

crazylady said:


> We loved not having to do the early morning Rush for JTA
> The talking parts of the tour were boring for our kids.  If not for the JTA sigh ups, I wouldn't recommend the tour for kids at all.
> But the dessert party was great.  The staff was all really nice and the bartender had a heavy pour .  The reserved seating for the fireworks was perfect.




This is all so helpful. Thank you! I currently have been trying to decide between the dessert party and the tour for my family, which includes a 10yo and a 7yo. The JTA and skip-the-line for characters would be great (especially, I assume, once BB8 starts having appearances), but it seems that the Tour overall might be kind of a drag for them. Such a conundrum!


----------



## lchuck

Does anyone have current advice/thoughts on the best way to sign up for JTA in the morning?  Is there an advantage to an early H&V reservation?  We were near the front of the line last year, but by the time we got through the signup process, we were still a long way back for all of the popular ride lines and I would like to avoid that this year if possible.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## yulilin3

Indecisive said:


> This is all so helpful. Thank you! I currently have been trying to decide between the dessert party and the tour for my family, which includes a 10yo and a 7yo. The JTA and skip-the-line for characters would be great (especially, I assume, once BB8 starts having appearances), but it seems that the Tour overall might be kind of a drag for them. Such a conundrum!


BB8 opens next Friday,  I bet his line will be the looney of the 3 at Launch bay.  Maybe averaging 30 minutes steady throughout the day


----------



## Amw1064

yulilin3 said:


> BB8 opens next Friday,  I bet his line will be the looney of the 3 at Launch bay.  Maybe averaging 30 minutes steady throughout the day


Can't wait to meet BB8.  Unfortunately we can't get there until the end of the month.


----------



## iona

LisaCM614 said:


> So excited!  Just booked the 4th of July dessert party!



Me too, which leads to a question - will they do anything different that day?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

lchuck said:


> Does anyone have current advice/thoughts on the best way to sign up for JTA in the morning?  Is there an advantage to an early H&V reservation?  We were near the front of the line last year, but by the time we got through the signup process, we were still a long way back for all of the popular ride lines and I would like to avoid that this year if possible.  Thanks for any advice!


We haven't done this yet but plan to in Aug. PPO AFT at H&V people can sign up for Jedi training at 8:00 before going ion to eat


----------



## crazylady

Luna81 said:


> Uh oh. Now I'm worried about the tour with my six year old.





Indecisive said:


> This is all so helpful. Thank you! I currently have been trying to decide between the dessert party and the tour for my family, which includes a 10yo and a 7yo. The JTA and skip-the-line for characters would be great (especially, I assume, once BB8 starts having appearances), but it seems that the Tour overall might be kind of a drag for them. Such a conundrum!



Your kids might be fine.  Ours were fine but I just could tell they would have been been happier doing alot of other things (for alot less ).  We did prep them ahead of time that we would be on someone else's schedule that day and they needed to be patient. As a little more info to compare to your kids, our kids have seen all of the movies and consider themselves fans but they're not diehard fans.


----------



## ArielSRL

MustangMike said:


> Yes! Booked the dessert party for my wife & I on June 5th


My family of 4 will be at the party on the 5th as well.


----------



## FastPasser

[QUOTE="yulilin3, post: 57399009, member: 167146"
Same cm said that he was told only 9000 tickets were sold.  If true that is amazing![/QUOTE]Sounds about right. IIRC the SW event for the Force Awakens debut was in that vicinity. That was a fun event and I expect Galactic Nights to be even better.


----------



## ArielSRL

lchuck said:


> Does anyone have current advice/thoughts on the best way to sign up for JTA in the morning?  Is there an advantage to an early H&V reservation?  We were near the front of the line last year, but by the time we got through the signup process, we were still a long way back for all of the popular ride lines and I would like to avoid that this year if possible.  Thanks for any advice!


We are doing the PPO ADR at H&V at 8:15 and hoping to sign up before. But we don't plan on getting to anything around rope drop time. I'm planning to sign up for the first time slot at 9:40 requiring us to check in at 9:10, so we can do it at the coolest part of the day and get it done with. 

If you wanted to get to rides before the lines start getting long, you would probably need to get the earliest ressie and rush through the meal.


----------



## wmoon

crazylady said:


> Your kids might be fine.  Ours were fine but I just could tell they would have been been happier doing alot of other things (for alot less ).  We did prep them ahead of time that we would be on someone else's schedule that day and they needed to be patient. As a little more info to compare to your kids, our kids have seen all of the movies and consider themselves fans but they're not diehard fans.



Thanks for your review and advice I will prep my 10 year old in advance.  With regard to Jedi training how did that work with your kids getting slots?  Did you need to do anything in advance or did they sign them up on arrival for the tour?


----------



## yulilin3

iona said:


> Me too, which leads to a question - will they do anything different that day?


July 4th last year they did SWaGS. They used to do July 4th fireworks but last year was the first time they didn't



FastPasser said:


> [QUOTE="yulilin3, post: 57399009, member: 167146"
> Same cm said that he was told only 9000 tickets were sold.  If true that is amazing!


Sounds about right. IIRC the SW event for the Force Awakens debut was in that vicinity. That was a fun event and I expect Galactic Nights to be even better.[/QUOTE]
I am SO  EXCITED!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Launch Bay doors for BB8 meet add greet


----------



## FoxC63

Regarding Jedi Training - Is Disney really stiff on the age thing?  My son will be 14 at time of travel, he has ADHD/Autism.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Launch Bay doors for BB8 meet and greet



That should keep the little guy in there.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Regarding Jedi Training - Is Disney really stiff on the age thing?  My son will be 14 at time of travel, he has ADHD/Autism.


You can always ask, the worst they can say is no. 



FastPasser said:


> That should keep the little guy in there.


One of the CM opened the door and I looked inside and got so excited. Just saw all white and I think some stairs? ahhhh can't wait


----------



## FoxC63

@yulilin3  are you going to attend MNSSHP or be at the parks Oct 27 - Oct 31?  We'll be there then.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> @yulilin3  are you going to attend MNSSHP or be at the parks Oct 27 - Oct 31?  We'll be there then.


I'll be around for sure, probably not MNSSHP, if I go to the party I tend to go to the earlier dates when it's cheaper


----------



## frisbeego

yulilin3 said:


> People interested in doing JT should go to the sign up area as soon as they come in (5pm if possible) they will try and have the table set up for the gn event around 5.



Thank you for all of your investigative work, but particularly this one.  I was concerned that they'd start sign-ups even earlier in the day before we arrived to DHS.

Will Disney publish any of this info in advance somewhere?


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Thank you for all of your investigative work, but particularly this one.  I was concerned that they'd start sign-ups even earlier in the day before we arrived to DHS.
> 
> Will Disney publish any of this info in advance somewhere?


every CM I talked today, including a coordinator friend inside Launch Bay, said that we should see a schedule before next Friday, emphasis on should


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Launch Bay doors for BB8 meet add greet


I am a 50 year old woman.  I have a steady job, a house, and a child.  Did all this adulting stop me from squealing like a little kid when I saw these pics?

No.  No, it did not.

CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

JennLTX said:


> I am a 50 year old woman.  I have a steady job, a house, and a child.  Did all this adulting stop me from squealing like a little kid when I saw these pics?
> 
> No.  No, it did not.
> 
> CAN'T. WAIT.


You're not the only adult extremely excited to get a picture with BB-8.  Mine is coming after the Dark Side Half Marathon.  And since I ran the Light Side Challenge out in Disneyland, I will be wearing the BB-8 10K medal from Disneyland and the Kessel Run medal for finishing the Star Wars Half on each coast.


----------



## soniam

LvsTnk said:


> Booked for the 6th of July! I was so consumed waiting for ROL dining that almost forgot about this glad I checked this page. Thanks everyone for posting



I know. Luckily, I got my ROL stuff today. Still waiting on August for this though.


----------



## LvsTnk

soniam said:


> I know. Luckily, I got my ROL stuff today. Still waiting on August for this though.


It def won't be as crazy as getting that ROL has been I hope!


----------



## soniam

LvsTnk said:


> It def won't be as crazy as getting that ROL has been I hope!



Me too. I have been stalking that darn thing off and on for over a year Luckily, DH and I have done the dessert party before, but DS hasn't seen the new show yet. I haven't told him about BB8 at Launch Bay yet. He loves BB8. Plus, we are doing a cruise after, and they will have just converted a bunch of the kids club on Fantasy to Star Wars. I think he will be pretty pleased.


----------



## crazylady

wmoon said:


> Thanks for your review and advice I will prep my 10 year old in advance.  With regard to Jedi training how did that work with your kids getting slots?  Did you need to do anything in advance or did they sign them up on arrival for the tour?


 
When you sign up for the tour they ask the kids ages.  At the start of the tour they asked if the kids wanted to do Jedi Training academy and signed them up for us.  There were 15 "Vader" spots and they filled those spots with kids from our tour.  If there had been more than 15 kids in the tour, some of the kids would have fought the other villain.


----------



## Cumbley

yulilin3 said:


> Asking around about Galactic nights,  only things I've been able to find
> People interested in doing JT should go to the sign up area as soon as they come in (5pm if possible) they will try and have the table set up for the gn event around 5.
> Backlot express will be open until 11:30pm
> Rock n roller coaster: cm cannot confirm or deny it'll be open with sw music,  hint,  hint, it'll be open with sw music
> Same cm said that he was told only 9000 tickets were sold.  If true that is amazing!



So excited for this event!


----------



## nas1861

I have been a lurker for years and the amazing people on these boards have helped me plan many wonderful vacations.  I am currently planning another trip in July and am very frustrated.  i was hoping the amazing people could work their magic and help calm me down.  I called yesterday at 7:10 am and it was an 11 min wait.  I was trying to book the Star Wars Guided Tour and was told that it wasn't available for booking yet.  The CM said it was definitely not sold out but the inventory was not available for booking yet, try again tomorrow.  The CM said it shows up on the internet a few days before it is available for booking.  So this morning, at 7:01 am, I called again.  2 hour wait! Hung up and called back, disconnected.  Tried again 2 hour wait.  Tried again, disconnected.  Tried again and it was a 1 hour wait.  I thought I had enough time before I had to leave for work to wait.  It turned out to be a 45 min wait instead.  That CM told me it was all booked for my date.  I said, that can’t be, yesterday it was not bookable and 24 hours later it is sold out?  So she tried “another way”.  Oh yes, I see that it is not booked up there is only 1 party of 3 booked but there is a glitch and I can’t book it, call back later. 


So my question is, how many slots are on the tour?  What are the chances that it will be booked up before I have a chance to call back?  Should I try again later this afternoon or tonight or wait until tomorrow?  There is plenty of dinning available for my week and I had no problems with any of the other reservations.  This is the last piece before fastpasses.  I really hope that it doesn’t sell out before I can call back.


----------



## JennLTX

crazylady said:


> When you sign up for the tour they ask the kids ages.  At the start of the tour they asked if the kids wanted to do Jedi Training academy and signed them up for us.  There were 15 "Vader" spots and they filled those spots with kids from our tour.  If there had been more than 15 kids in the tour, some of the kids would have fought the other villain.


THAT information is deeply appreciated!  DS has fought Vader twice, last year wanted to fight the Seventh Sister and did, but for this, his last training session before he ages out, he really wants to fight Vader once more.

I'm going to TRY not to cry...


----------



## lomillerin

We will be there in June. 
What Star Wars attractions will be happening?
Fireworks?
March of the?
Special tour?
Meet and greets?

I am having difficulty figuring g out what is happening in June.


----------



## Luna81

nas1861 said:


> I have been a lurker for years and the amazing people on these boards have helped me plan many wonderful vacations.  I am currently planning another trip in July and am very frustrated.  i was hoping the amazing people could work their magic and help calm me down.  I called yesterday at 7:10 am and it was an 11 min wait.  I was trying to book the Star Wars Guided Tour and was told that it wasn't available for booking yet.  The CM said it was definitely not sold out but the inventory was not available for booking yet, try again tomorrow.  The CM said it shows up on the internet a few days before it is available for booking.  So this morning, at 7:01 am, I called again.  2 hour wait! Hung up and called back, disconnected.  Tried again 2 hour wait.  Tried again, disconnected.  Tried again and it was a 1 hour wait.  I thought I had enough time before I had to leave for work to wait.  It turned out to be a 45 min wait instead.  That CM told me it was all booked for my date.  I said, that can’t be, yesterday it was not bookable and 24 hours later it is sold out?  So she tried “another way”.  Oh yes, I see that it is not booked up there is only 1 party of 3 booked but there is a glitch and I can’t book it, call back later.
> 
> 
> So my question is, how many slots are on the tour?  What are the chances that it will be booked up before I have a chance to call back?  Should I try again later this afternoon or tonight or wait until tomorrow?  There is plenty of dinning available for my week and I had no problems with any of the other reservations.  This is the last piece before fastpasses.  I really hope that it doesn’t sell out before I can call back.


I believe it's 40 spots. No advice on the rest. I was obsessive and kept calling.


----------



## BrianL

All of the usual stuff should be running in June, even if they have not released the schedules yet.


Star Wars: A Galaxy Far Far Away - Show on the main stage a few times a day
March of the First Order - A mini-parade of Stormtroopers - I think this is a few times a day too - If you miss the parade though a couple of troopers sometimes just walk around and hassle suspected rebels.
Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular - Fireworks/Projection show at night - there is also a desert party for this I believe
Jedi Training Academy - Several shows daily on the stage near Star Tours - kids can sign up to participate
Meet Kylo Ren and Meet Chewbacca - In the Star Wars Launch Bay - they are separate lines

Disney just hasn't been releasing schedules that early lately. All of this is sure to be happening in June.


----------



## yulilin3

nas1861 said:


> I have been a lurker for years and the amazing people on these boards have helped me plan many wonderful vacations.  I am currently planning another trip in July and am very frustrated.  i was hoping the amazing people could work their magic and help calm me down.  I called yesterday at 7:10 am and it was an 11 min wait.  I was trying to book the Star Wars Guided Tour and was told that it wasn't available for booking yet.  The CM said it was definitely not sold out but the inventory was not available for booking yet, try again tomorrow.  The CM said it shows up on the internet a few days before it is available for booking.  So this morning, at 7:01 am, I called again.  2 hour wait! Hung up and called back, disconnected.  Tried again 2 hour wait.  Tried again, disconnected.  Tried again and it was a 1 hour wait.  I thought I had enough time before I had to leave for work to wait.  It turned out to be a 45 min wait instead.  That CM told me it was all booked for my date.  I said, that can’t be, yesterday it was not bookable and 24 hours later it is sold out?  So she tried “another way”.  Oh yes, I see that it is not booked up there is only 1 party of 3 booked but there is a glitch and I can’t book it, call back later.
> 
> 
> So my question is, how many slots are on the tour?  What are the chances that it will be booked up before I have a chance to call back?  Should I try again later this afternoon or tonight or wait until tomorrow?  There is plenty of dinning available for my week and I had no problems with any of the other reservations.  This is the last piece before fastpasses.  I really hope that it doesn’t sell out before I can call back.


Each tour takes 40 people.  I would write an email to wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and explain your entire ordeal.  Maybe they'll be able to help you,  I would also call later and try and book again


----------



## Hootch

Tour

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-guided-tour/

Launch Bay for meet and greets and props.

Jedi Knight training

Star Tours is worth riding a few times to see the different scenes.


----------



## 1st*toright

I have been checking on the June dates for the dessert party for weeks, but hadn't been following this thread.  I was so excited when I did my daily check on Wednesday morning and was able to book for my date!  Its a surprise for DH and my teenager - they will have some daddy/daughter time while the LO and I head back to the resort.  I was thinking about the tour - appreciate the candid review - and I think the dessert party will be enough for them.  Our teen is too old for Jedi training, our LO is too young, so the only big advantage seems moot.  My girls were R2D2 and C3PO for Halloween - they might even wear their costumes on our HS day...  (they are modified, comfy versions, not crazy robot suits, so would be ok in the heat).


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Indecisive said:


> This is all so helpful. Thank you! I currently have been trying to decide between the dessert party and the tour for my family, which includes a 10yo and a 7yo. The JTA and skip-the-line for characters would be great (especially, I assume, once BB8 starts having appearances), but it seems that the Tour overall might be kind of a drag for them. Such a conundrum!



We just did the tour in March. Family of 4 with two boys aged 7 and 9. My boys LOVED the tour. They wanted to do it again on our second HS day! I was surprised because some of the talking I didn't find as interesting but my boys really enjoyed it. Not having to worry about JTA sign up was a bonus and they got to fight Vader. When I asked if they would the tour guide said that there was no way they could guarantee it but it did work out. Dessert party was fun although having some chairs by that time would have been nice. I think they should also include more rides on Star Tours instead of just the one. My kids are huge Star Wars fans (they even love Episodes 1-3 ) and we're really glad we did it.

ETA: To make the most of our day there we rope dropped RnR and fast passed ToT, Star Tours and TSMM before the tour. Kids also wanted to design their own light sabers but otherwise we likely could have also done the Great Movie Ride before lunch too.


----------



## maalca23

Luna81 said:


> So... Tour people. First Order or Alliance?


Alliance May 17th!


----------



## Indecisive

ILovePixieDust said:


> We just did the tour in March. Family of 4 with two boys aged 7 and 9. My boys LOVED the tour. They wanted to do it again on our second HS day!



Thank you for sharing this. This is another good data point to have, although it does make the decision more difficult about whether to do just the dessert party or also the tour! Glad your boys enjoyed it!


----------



## champ1380

Do the Star Wars Dessert parties sell out, and if so, how quickly. We are going in mid/late August so nothing has been released yet


----------



## cvjpirate

champ1380 said:


> Do the Star Wars Dessert parties sell out, and if so, how quickly. We are going in mid/late August so nothing has been released yet



I have seen people being able to book the Dessert party day of but have search for others and the date was fully booked.


----------



## Eddie512

I can't decide between seeing Fantasmic! Vs. the Star Wars fireworks dessert party. Ugh! Never seen either and we don't get to go to WDW that often. One of the main reasons I'm having trouble justifying the party price is that there's no chairs to sit in!  I know we will be so tired by 8pm in July! Is it possible to sit somewhere else so you're not standing the whole time??


----------



## Roxyfire

Eddie512 said:


> I can't decide between seeing Fantasmic! Vs. the Star Wars fireworks dessert party. Ugh! Never seen either and we don't get to go to WDW that often. One of the main reasons I'm having trouble justifying the party price is that there's no chairs to sit in!  I know we will be so tired by 8pm in July! Is it possible to sit somewhere else so you're not standing the whole time??



In October, there were benches lining the wall, on the right, as you approach the party. They CMs are stationed just right there, with 2 tall top tables in front of the benches. If you get there early you can grab that area. But trade off is you'll be a little further from food/drinks.


----------



## FastPasser

Eddie512 said:


> One of the main reasons I'm having trouble justifying the party price is that there's no chairs to sit in!


You're not alone, that's the most often heard complaint at both the SW and Illuminations dessert parties.


Roxyfire said:


> In October, there were benches lining the wall, on the right, as you approach the party.


Still there. One issue with the benches is that the tables are too high for the benches. The other issue is that on days when the tour takes place, those 40 guests are allowed in before non-tour guests, so there may be just a few spots left. It's luck of the draw.


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser said:


> You're not alone, that's the most often heard complaint at both the SW and Illuminations dessert parties.
> Still there. One issue with the benches is that the tables are too high for the benches. The other issue is that on days when the tour takes place, those 40 guests are allowed in before non-tour guests, so there may be just a few spots left. It's luck of the draw.



That is true, it didn't bother me much though. Others might feel differently, that's true.


----------



## Darth Insidious

http://www.officialstarwarscostumes...mes/complete-standard-darth-maul-kids-costume

Does anyone know if they would let my 7 year old wear this mask at Galactic Nights? The CM I talked to gave me conflicting information. Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Darth Insidious said:


> http://www.officialstarwarscostumes...mes/complete-standard-darth-maul-kids-costume
> 
> Does anyone know if they would let my 7 year old wear this mask at Galactic Nights? The CM I talked to gave me conflicting information. Thank you!


He will be fine. Just don't  wear the mask when going  through the tapstiles.  I have seen plenty of Vaders, Phasmas, Kylos, Stormtroopers wearing their masks inside DHS


----------



## wmoon

crazylady said:


> When you sign up for the tour they ask the kids ages.  At the start of the tour they asked if the kids wanted to do Jedi Training academy and signed them up for us.  There were 15 "Vader" spots and they filled those spots with kids from our tour.  If there had been more than 15 kids in the tour, some of the kids would have fought the other villain.



Thanks so much for your reply.  I think Ds will be happy with either villan but would slightly prefer Vader.


----------



## wmoon

ILovePixieDust said:


> We just did the tour in March. Family of 4 with two boys aged 7 and 9. My boys LOVED the tour. They wanted to do it again on our second HS day! I was surprised because some of the talking I didn't find as interesting but my boys really enjoyed it. Not having to worry about JTA sign up was a bonus and they got to fight Vader. When I asked if they would the tour guide said that there was no way they could guarantee it but it did work out. Dessert party was fun although having some chairs by that time would have been nice. I think they should also include more rides on Star Tours instead of just the one. My kids are huge Star Wars fans (they even love Episodes 1-3 ) and we're really glad we did it.
> 
> ETA: To make the most of our day there we rope dropped RnR and fast passed ToT, Star Tours and TSMM before the tour. Kids also wanted to design their own light sabers but otherwise we likely could have also done the Great Movie Ride before lunch too.


 Great to read another review.  We wouldn't go for rope drop but I do plan to FP Tower of Terror and Toy Story Mania before the tour starts.


----------



## JennLTX

wmoon said:


> Great to read another review.  We wouldn't go for rope drop but I do plan to FP Tower of Terror and Toy Story Mania before the tour starts.


That's exactly what we're doing.  I've designated it as a "sleeping in" day.  As much as we ever "sleep in" at Disney, that is!


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser said:


> Still there. One issue with the benches is that the tables are too high for the benches. The other issue is that on days when the tour takes place, those 40 guests are allowed in before non-tour guests, so there may be just a few spots left. It's luck of the draw.


With two kids, I'm hoping we can get some seats on the benches but we booked on a tour day, I believe (a Monday) but our other option was Saturday and I think that's a tour day, too. Oh well, we will figure it out when we get there. I have it in our plans to actually be at Launch Bay early to meet the characters so we should be able to get into the party right when they let regular desert party guests in, so maybe we will get lucky.


----------



## AMC3boys

We're going on Aug 22nd.  We currently have Fantasmic Dining package booked, but my boys have seen that 3 times and would probably enjoy the Star Wars Dessert package. The problem is, my boys will be 8,10,11 be the time we go so two are "adults".  My middle guy eats very little.


----------



## lovethattink

AMC3boys said:


> We're going on Aug 22nd.  We currently have Fantasmic Dining package booked, but my boys have seen that 3 times and would probably enjoy the Star Wars Dessert package. The problem is, my boys will be 8,10,11 be the time we go so two are "adults".  My middle guy eats very little.



The price jump to adult is big. I don't think it's possible anyway for anyone to eat their money's worth at the dessert party. Instead focus on paying for the experience. Is the experience worth it to you?


----------



## SunTravels

JennLTX said:


> That's exactly what we're doing.  I've designated it as a "sleeping in" day.  As much as we ever "sleep in" at Disney, that is!



This is exactly what we did. We got to the park at 11 for our TOT FP, then 12 was our toy story FP, we packed a lunch and ate it in front of the GMR until it was time to check in. Worked out perfect.


----------



## Luna81

I think we are going to chill at the hotel before hand and try to get to HS around noon. We had a reservation for the new Bon voyage breakfast at 10. But I think it'd all be too much. We will have just gotten in the day before after driving over a couple days.


----------



## MrsIncredible1974

I got very excited earlier when I saw that tour bookings had been made for July as the first possible day DH and DD2 could do the tour would be the 31st July.
90 minutes in the queue but it's not yet available for booking :-/
Ah well, I'll try again in a few day as this will be the icing on the (star wars cup-) cake for their trip.


----------



## Darth Insidious

yulilin3 said:


> He will be fine. Just don't  wear the mask when going  through the tapstiles.  I have seen plenty of Vaders, Phasmas, Kylos, Stormtroopers wearing their masks inside DHS



Thank you!


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> The price jump to adult is big. I don't think it's possible anyway for anyone to eat their money's worth at the dessert party. Instead focus on paying for the experience. Is the experience worth it to you?



You might be able to drink your money's worth thoughI know I have tried


----------



## lchuck

Does anyone know if either the tour or the dessert party offers a discount for AP or Disney Visa holders?  I booked the dessert party online and didn't think about it until after booking.  Also, does anyone know what the souvenir is for the tour?  I'm really trying to justify switching from the party to the tour as a surprise for my wife and boys (all Star Wars fanatics) but it's a lot of money for the 4 of us and I'm not quite there yet.  Thanks!


----------



## crazylady

lchuck said:


> Does anyone know if either the tour or the dessert party offers a discount for AP or Disney Visa holders?  I booked the dessert party online and didn't think about it until after booking.  Also, does anyone know what the souvenir is for the tour?  I'm really trying to justify switching from the party to the tour as a surprise for my wife and boys (all Star Wars fanatics) but it's a lot of money for the 4 of us and I'm not quite there yet.  Thanks!



It is a plastic Chewbacca glass.  Sounds cool but realistically, how often will I drink out of Chewie's head?


----------



## lchuck

One other question about the tour, has anyone here posted a review for it?  I didn't see any review links in the OP specifically for the tour and I've been reading through the pages of threads since it started, but there's a LOT of them and I may have missed something.  I did find @yulilin3 breakdown on the pricing, so now I'm leaning toward doing the tour, since the upcharge basically amounts to $30-$40.  Thanks again for all of the help!


----------



## FastPasser

Chewbacca stein


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FastPasser said:


> Chewbacca stein



That's just creepy. My wife and I will probably give our away to a few kids in the park when we are there in May.


----------



## yulilin3

The most recent one is here


crazylady said:


> We did the Star Wars Guided Tour on 4/2.  Our group consisted of 2 big star wars fans (the dad's), 4 boys ages 7-13 and two indifferent mom's.
> 
> Overall, we didn't think it was worth it but some of our thoughts were:
> 
> The ear buds they gave us were not quite the right shape or size or something.  I would recommend bringing your own set
> It is great to be able to skip the lines but really the only lines we skipped were for Star Tours and the characters.
> We loved not having to do the early morning Rush for JTA
> The talking parts of the tour were boring for our kids.  If not for the JTA sigh ups, I wouldn't recommend the tour for kids at all.
> There is alot of standing/walking/back tracking on the tour.  The tour is just kind of unorganized.  I don't know if it is normal or not but our group went to the Launch Bay 3 seperate times.  It seems like you could reorganize things and cut an hour or even two off of the tour.  Chairs somewhere along the way would have been much appreciated.
> We thought dinner was too close to the dessert party.
> But the dessert party was great.  The staff was all really nice and the bartender had a heavy pour .  The reserved seating for the fireworks was perfect.
> Would I recommend the tour?  Probably not unless it was a mega fan and even then I would have some reservations.  You lose so much park time doing the tour, I would only recommend it to someone who has multiple HS days planned.
> 
> We would do the dessert party again for a special occasion.





lchuck said:


> One other question about the tour, has anyone here posted a review for it?  I didn't see any review links in the OP specifically for the tour and I've been reading through the pages of threads since it started, but there's a LOT of them and I may have missed something.  I did find @yulilin3 breakdown on the pricing, so now I'm leaning toward doing the tour, since the upcharge basically amounts to $30-$40.  Thanks again for all of the help!



I think in this thread there are about 3 more but can't find them right now
Here are some from other sites
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/02/04/sat6_starwarsguidedtour/
http://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2017/02/01/star-wars-guided-tour-recap-review/
https://geekdad.com/2017/02/star-wars-tour-hollywood-studios/
I know that @The Sunrise Student  did it and she posted about her experience, said that she will skip it next time as it was her and her husband and they had already done pretty much everything on the tour and only learned a couple of new facts during it.


----------



## lovethattink

BB-8 Is at Launch Bay today!


----------



## maw

Ahhhhhh!!! so cool!


----------



## JennLTX

lovethattink said:


> BB-8 Is at Launch Bay today!


SSSSQQQQUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Here is a look at BB-8

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/851190934788354048


----------



## mathdisney

BuckeyeBama said:


> That's just creepy. My wife and I will probably give our away to a few kids in the park when we are there in May.


Sounds like a lovely idea!  I imagine you will make a couple of little kids very happy.  I think I shall copy your idea and do the same in July.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am more excited than my kids for our July trip and BB8! 
It wont be quite as nerdy as when I met Chewy, but close.


----------



## Cluelyss

lchuck said:


> Does anyone know if either the tour or the dessert party offers a discount for AP or Disney Visa holders?  I booked the dessert party online and didn't think about it until after booking.  Also, does anyone know what the souvenir is for the tour?  I'm really trying to justify switching from the party to the tour as a surprise for my wife and boys (all Star Wars fanatics) but it's a lot of money for the 4 of us and I'm not quite there yet.  Thanks!


I don't know about the tour, but no discount on the dessert party.


----------



## tstidm1

Is BB-8 replacing Chewie or Kylo Ren or an additional one? Curious on this because more to see at DHS is great.


----------



## Cluelyss

tstidm1 said:


> Is BB-8 replacing Chewie or Kylo Ren or an additional one? Curious on this because more to see at DHS is great.


Nope, it's an additional M&G.


----------



## jlundeen

Hello everyone, it's been awhile since I checked in on this site.

We're planning a trip for fall and want to include the dessert party.

Hopefully it won't be replaced again during our dates by something like it was last year with the jingle bell jingle bam party.

Question for all you regulars. Do the Jawas in launch bay still trade for shiny little trinket items? Or has that completely gone away now. I remember last fall it was that some did and some didn't, but it wasn't a regular event. Any news on that front?


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Hello everyone, it's been awhile since I checked in on this site.
> 
> We're planning a trip for fall and want to include the dessert party.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be replaced again during our dates by something like it was last year with the jingle bell jingle bam party.
> 
> Question for all you regulars. Do the Jawas in launch bay still trade for shiny little trinket items? Or has that completely gone away now. I remember last fall it was that some did and some didn't, but it wasn't a regular event. Any news on that front?


They still trade but still at the discretion of the jawa, they may or may not want to trade with you


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> They still trade but still at the discretion of the jawa, they may or may not want to trade with you


Thanks, we're really looking forward to coming back.


----------



## JennLTX

Cluelyss said:


> I don't know about the tour, but no discount on the dessert party.


No to the Tour, too, for Disney Visa, AP, and DVC.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


>


I just squealed.  Everyone is staring at me.


----------



## lchuck

Well that figures, I finally make up my mind to do the tour and call to book it and there's no availability during the days I'm there.  If anyone is going to cancel their tour between 6/16-6/25, please give me a heads up and I'll take it.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

lchuck said:


> Well that figures, I finally make up my mind to do the tour and call to book it and there's no availability during the days I'm there.  If anyone is going to cancel their tour between 6/16-6/25, please give me a heads up and I'll take it.  Thanks!


That sucks,  is there availability for the dessert party?


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> That sucks,  is there availability for the dessert party?


Yes, I had already booked that as soon as it opened, so I'm not too concerned about it.  Still hoping to grab a tour if one opens up.


----------



## nas1861

When I called Friday, the June and July tour dates hadn't opened up yet for booking.  June was open for a day and a half and then it closed again due to some glitch in the system.  You should ask a follow up if the dates were sold out or if they were open for booking yet.


----------



## lchuck

nas1861 said:


> When I called Friday, the June and July tour dates hadn't opened up yet for booking.  June was open for a day and a half and then it closed again due to some glitch in the system.  You should ask a follow up if the dates were sold out or if they were open for booking yet.


I kind of wondered if they were actually booked or not yet available.  I had seen on this thread they were open for booking, but I wasn't following closely enough to see if anyone actually booked or what the result was.  I know it's possible they could be booked, since there's only 40 spots per tour, but I had the CM check all possible dates for our trip and the answer was the same.  I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## KayKayJS

Anyone else getting excited for Galactic Nights! 4 more days


----------



## MiracleCream

Fireworks party

I was hoping for advice about my special needs son. He may be in a stroller designated as wheelchair. Should I keep him with us in general area or kids area or even wheelchair area? He's only five but big as a ten year old. Am I better off trying to chance it and let him be without a stroller? He's unable to wait too long in one place unless he can hide in his stroller from being overstimulated. Would the stroller be able to be wheeled through the party without bothering people or being in the way?


----------



## yulilin3

MiracleCream said:


> Fireworks party
> 
> I was hoping for advice about my special needs son. He may be in a stroller designated as wheelchair. Should I keep him with us in general area or kids area or even wheelchair area? He's only five but big as a ten year old. Am I better off trying to chance it and let him be without a stroller? He's unable to wait too long in one place unless he can hide in his stroller from being overstimulated. Would the stroller be able to be wheeled through the party without bothering people or being in the way?


You will have no problem bringing the stroller into launch bay for the party and you can stay with him in the designated wheelchair area during the fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

KayKayJS said:


> Anyone else getting excited for Galactic Nights! 4 more days


Yes super excited


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Yes super excited


PICS!!!  PICS!!!   PICS!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Good Morning America has teased that tomorrow, Tuesday, during the show there will be a special announcement "40 years in the making", as if I wasn't already hyped for Star Wars Celebration and Galactic Nights


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> Good Morning America has teased that tomorrow, Tuesday, during the show there will be a special announcement "40 years in the making", as if I wasn't already hyped for Star Wars Celebration and Galactic Nights



Beat me to the punch, just saw this and was coming to post.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Good Morning America has teased that tomorrow, Tuesday, during the show there will be a special announcement "40 years in the making", as if I wasn't already hyped for Star Wars Celebration and Galactic Nights


What in the world could it be?  Seriously, they've got movies, theme parks, what could possibly be next?


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> What in the world could it be?  Seriously, they've got movies, theme parks, what could possibly be next?


it will be announced by Mark Hamill and Daisy Ridley so I'm imagining it will be movie related...everyone is expecting the trailer for Last Jedi on Friday during the panel at Celebration, maybe is the announcement that it's coming Friday, the whole "40 years in the making" is what is intriguing to me


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> it will be announced by Mark Hamill and Daisy Ridley so I'm imagining it will be movie related...everyone is expecting the trailer for Last Jedi on Friday during the panel at Celebration, maybe is the announcement that it's coming Friday, the whole "40 years in the making" is what is intriguing to me


It's official.  Their marketing department is run by sadists who take joy in watching the fans freak out.
::: commences freaking out :::


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> it will be announced by Mark Hamill and Daisy Ridley so I'm imagining it will be movie related...everyone is expecting the trailer for Last Jedi on Friday during the panel at Celebration, maybe is the announcement that it's coming Friday, the whole "40 years in the making" is what is intriguing to me


I was a child when the Star Wars trilogy was released, but I tell my boys all the time there has never been a better time than now to be a Star Wars fan!  It amazes me the way that it has made the leap into mainstream popularity and I just hope that when it runs its course that it does so by going out on top and not in a tailspin dive.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Ive got dessert party tickets for May and curious if that would be a good time to meet BB8?

W're Premier Disney Visa holders and planned on using the card to meet Chewie but wasn't sure if the card would work for BB8 as well?


----------



## yulilin3

LSUfan4444 said:


> Ive got dessert party tickets for May and curious if that would be a good time to meet BB8?
> 
> W're Premier Disney Visa holders and planned on using the card to meet Chewie but wasn't sure if the card would work for BB8 as well?


Disney Chase will get you a meet with Kylo from 11am to 4pm, not Chewie. I would try and do BB8 and Chewie before the party. Yesterday his line was at about 20 to 30 minutes without any advertisement, he wasn't on the times guide or MDE. Once they put him on he will be very popular


----------



## yulilin3

Announcement on GMA was Force for Change prizes. https://www.omaze.com/experiences/Star-Wars-40th?ref=StarWars


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Announcement on GMA was Force for Change prizes. https://www.omaze.com/experiences/Star-Wars-40th?ref=StarWars


Does anyone have $50,000 I can borrow?


----------



## LKMAMA

I have been stalking the MDE website looking for Dessert Party dates in September.  Does anyone have any clue how far in advance Disney will open up those dates (so I can stop obsessively checking the site) ?  This is the last thing that I really need/want to book for our trip, other than our Fastpass selections.....


----------



## yulilin3

LKMAMA said:


> I have been stalking the MDE website looking for Dessert Party dates in September.  Does anyone have any clue how far in advance Disney will open up those dates (so I can stop obsessively checking the site) ?  This is the last thing that I really need/want to book for our trip, other than our Fastpass selections.....


page one post 11 will show you how often they have been updating the calendar. The last update came about a week ago and opened until July 31st


----------



## dismom57

LKMAMA said:


> I have been stalking the MDE website looking for Dessert Party dates in September.  Does anyone have any clue how far in advance Disney will open up those dates (so I can stop obsessively checking the site) ?  This is the last thing that I really need/want to book for our trip, other than our Fastpass selections.....



Join the very large club  .  It was about six weeks for May, but I feel they are releasing them sooner for the summer.  I watch this thread, there will be a lot of action when they are released.


----------



## ssdeverell

Has anyone had success in trading with a Jawa lately?  I looked back a few pages and didn't see an answer.


----------



## lchuck

I just tried to call on the tour again and was told they are doing some "Magical Updates updates to the system".  I don't call in often, so is this normal, are things down, or are new dates being loaded into the system...any insight?  Also, since the desert parties are definitely loaded and bookable, are the tours actually sold out or just not bookable yet for June?  I know, I know, lots of questions and impatience!   My 60 days is coming up next Monday and I just want to have a plan in place so I have some idea of what to FP or not.  Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## yulilin3

ssdeverell said:


> Has anyone had success in trading with a Jawa lately?  I looked back a few pages and didn't see an answer.


they are trading but it's completely up to the Jawas to do so.



lchuck said:


> I just tried to call on the tour again and was told they are doing some "Magical Updates updates to the system".  I don't call in often, so is this normal, are things down, or are new dates being loaded into the system...any insight?  Also, since the desert parties are definitely loaded and bookable, are the tours actually sold out or just not bookable yet for June?  I know, I know, lots of questions and impatience!   My 60 days is coming up next Monday and I just want to have a plan in place so I have some idea of what to FP or not.  Thanks for all of your help!


I would keep calling, I called about a month ago for the Caring for Giants tour and after waiting on the phone for 45 minutes got the same "magical updates to the system" spiel


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> I would keep calling, I called about a month ago for the Caring for Giants tour and after waiting on the phone for 45 minutes got the same "magical updates to the system" spiel


We're doing that this trip!!!  BABY ELEPHANT!!!


----------



## ssdeverell

yulilin3 said:


> they are trading but it's completely up to the Jawas to do so.



Yes, we didn't have any luck last time, so we wanted to try again.  Thanks!


----------



## nas1861

lchuck said:


> I just tried to call on the tour again and was told they are doing some "Magical Updates updates to the system".  I don't call in often, so is this normal, are things down, or are new dates being loaded into the system...any insight?  Also, since the desert parties are definitely loaded and bookable, are the tours actually sold out or just not bookable yet for June?  I know, I know, lots of questions and impatience!   My 60 days is coming up next Monday and I just want to have a plan in place so I have some idea of what to FP or not.  Thanks for all of your help!



Thank you for the update!  I was giving it another day or two before I called.  I'm looking for July but they told me June has to load first.


----------



## rteetz

Has it been noted Mark Daniel will host Galactic Nights?


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Has it been noted Mark Daniel will host Galactic Nights?


not it hasn't. He is hosting all the pre show fun before the big panels at Celebration with DJ Elliot.
Vanessa Marshall is hosting the talk show at the Indy stage


----------



## lchuck

Just called on the tours for June again and this time the CM confirmed they have not yet been loaded into the system.  She thought in the next couple of days, but I'm pretty sure they always say that, so I'll keep trying. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

For people coming to Galactic Nights,  magic shots will include K2SO, Stormtroopers and Vader


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> For people coming to Galactic Nights,  magic shots will include K2SO, Stormtroopers and Vader


Any chance of any of those magic shots being offered after Galactic Nights?  That would be something they could definitely add to the tour if they were looking to put some cheap and easy bonuses on there!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

So jealous of Galactic Nights goers-but I will be so happy to see the videos and pics!

DH has told me more than once that my planning on our upcoming trip stinks- too late for Galactic Nights and too early for Pandora and Volcano Bay. 

Oh well, I will live vicariously through the Dis and youtube....and there's always next trip!


----------



## Dikran

Can anyone confirm if the tour has 20 or 40 spots? We keep getting conflicting info from CMs...


----------



## cvjpirate

Mom2Stitch said:


> So jealous of Galactic Nights goers-but I will be so happy to see the videos and pics!
> 
> DH has told me more than once that my planning on our upcoming trip stinks- too late for Galactic Nights and too early for Pandora and Volcano Bay.
> 
> Oh well, I will live vicariously through the Dis and youtube....and there's always next trip!



Feels your pain but I have no one to blame but myself, to late for Galactic NIght's and too early for Pandora. That's ok, I will be there for SW Land opening.


----------



## cvjpirate

Dikran said:


> Can anyone confirm if the tour has 20 or 40 spots? We keep getting conflicting info from CMs...



I can't say for sure but only number I have seen for the tour on the boards and chat rooms was 40.


----------



## Wood Nymph

ssdeverell said:


> Has anyone had success in trading with a Jawa lately?  I looked back a few pages and didn't see an answer.


Yes, I was able to trade with a Jawa last month. There were two Jawas in the room and I approached the one who had a pouch around their waist. I had brought some buttons that looked like coins and a pearl, and a little triangle metal tag I had found. The Jawa carefully inspected each item and then offered to trade a R2D2 Lego body for all four pieces. It was lots of fun.


----------



## yulilin3

From the start it's been 40 unless they downsized it


----------



## cvjpirate

Am I the only one when talking about the Star Wars movies feel like I'm in an Albert and Costello skit like who's on first?


----------



## frisbeego

Anxiously awaiting Galactic Nights.  Parsing the little info from Disney.  Is it possible that Boba Fett and Darth Vader will be taking turns in the Cantina, based on this?   "Visit the Cantina at this popular Disney’s Hollywood Studios destination for a chance to interact with the most notorious bounty hunter in the galaxy, Boba Fett—and possibly even Darth Vader himself!"


----------



## LSUfan4444

yulilin3 said:


> Disney Chase will get you a meet with Kylo from 11am to 4pm, not Chewie. I would try and do BB8 and Chewie before the party. Yesterday his line was at about 20 to 30 minutes without any advertisement, he wasn't on the times guide or MDE. Once they put him on he will be very popular



Sorry, I knew about Kylo Ren and not Chewie, my bad.

Do you know if they meet continuous or if he takes breaks?  Our arrival day our first FP+ is Star Tour from 5:45 - 6:45. Im trying to see what time we need to be standing in line to make sure we at least catch the back end of our Star Tour FP+ window.

If we are in Launch Bay getting in line for BB8 only, would 5:30 do it you think or will we have to wait to see what the wait times are once he is posted?  What does Chewie get up to in the evening?


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Anxiously awaiting Galactic Nights.  Parsing the little info from Disney.  Is it possible that Boba Fett and Darth Vader will be taking turns in the Cantina, based on this?   "Visit the Cantina at this popular Disney’s Hollywood Studios destination for a chance to interact with the most notorious bounty hunter in the galaxy, Boba Fett—and possibly even Darth Vader himself!"


Very likely , or both might be meeting,  they will have the entire floor where they usually have the dessert party empty



LSUfan4444 said:


> Sorry, I knew about Kylo Ren and not Chewie, my bad.
> 
> Do you know if they meet continuous or if he takes breaks?  Our arrival day our first FP+ is Star Tour from 5:45 - 6:45. Im trying to see what time we need to be standing in line to make sure we at least catch the back end of our Star Tour FP+ window.
> 
> If we are in Launch Bay getting in line for BB8 only, would 5:30 do it you think or will we have to wait to see what the wait times are once he is posted?  What does Chewie get up to in the evening?


They meet continuously with multiple "friends"
In the evening I've seen Chewie's line go to 15 minutes in the evenings


----------



## yulilin3

frisbeego said:


> Anxiously awaiting Galactic Nights.  Parsing the little info from Disney.  Is it possible that Boba Fett and Darth Vader will be taking turns in the Cantina, based on this?   "Visit the Cantina at this popular Disney’s Hollywood Studios destination for a chance to interact with the most notorious bounty hunter in the galaxy, Boba Fett—and possibly even Darth Vader himself!"


Very likely , or both might be meeting,  they will have the entire floor where they usually have the dessert party empty



LSUfan4444 said:


> Sorry, I knew about Kylo Ren and not Chewie, my bad.
> 
> Do you know if they meet continuous or if he takes breaks?  Our arrival day our first FP+ is Star Tour from 5:45 - 6:45. Im trying to see what time we need to be standing in line to make sure we at least catch the back end of our Star Tour FP+ window.
> 
> If we are in Launch Bay getting in line for BB8 only, would 5:30 do it you think or will we have to wait to see what the wait times are once he is posted?  What does Chewie get up to in the evening?


They meet continuously with multiple "friends"
In the evening I've seen Chewie's line go to 15 minutes in the evenings


----------



## LSUfan4444

yulilin3 said:


> In the evening I've seen Chewie's line go to 15 minutes in the evenings



Thanks...for now I am going to plan on an hour then for BB8 and adjust accordingly as more info comes out once he is listed on the times guide.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

New review of the dessert party on the main page, seemed like a pretty good review and overall description of the party.  We are looking forward to the September dates opening so we can book this for the 1st time.  In the review it says they were given a bracelet, so do you not get the lanyards anymore?  If so, that's kind of a bummer as they looked cool and we loved ours from the MNSSHP dessert party last year.


----------



## WLodgeLizard

Is there a way to contact the tour guides directly?  I've got what I think are pretty unique questions.

Our DS18 has special needs.  He is in a wheelchair and is tube-fed.  When we visit the parks, we usually make several trips to the First Aid center to use the beds to give him a break from his chair and change him.  

There will be 4 of visiting in May (DH, DW, DS18, DS12).  There were only 3 spots available for the tour.  We also booked 1 for the dessert party.  The person on the phone was thinking that DW could just join us later for the dessert party.

I'm wondering if the tour guides would allow my wife and I to swap out during the tour.  For example, our DS18 would not be able to do Star Tours or Jedi Training, but our DS12 would be interested.  Do you think they would allow me to swap out with my wife so I can take DS18 to First Aid and my wife would swap in to the tour to stay with our DS12.    Would my wife be able to join us for things like the dinner, since DS18 does not eat by mouth?

I'm thinking that questions like this could only be answered by the tour guides themselves, but could be wrong.

Thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

WLodgeLizard said:


> Is there a way to contact the tour guides directly?  I've got what I think are pretty unique questions.
> 
> Our DS18 has special needs.  He is in a wheelchair and is tube-fed.  When we visit the parks, we usually make several trips to the First Aid center to use the beds to give him a break from his chair and change him.
> 
> There will be 4 of visiting in May (DH, DW, DS18, DS12).  There were only 3 spots available for the tour.  We also booked 1 for the dessert party.  The person on the phone was thinking that DW could just join us later for the dessert party.
> 
> I'm wondering if the tour guides would allow my wife and I to swap out during the tour.  For example, our DS18 would not be able to do Star Tours or Jedi Training, but our DS12 would be interested.  Do you think they would allow me to swap out with my wife so I can take DS18 to First Aid and my wife would swap in to the tour to stay with our DS12.    Would my wife be able to join us for things like the dinner, since DS18 does not eat by mouth?
> 
> I'm thinking that questions like this could only be answered by the tour guides themselves, but could be wrong.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would message wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com explain the situation and your question and they will call you.


----------



## yulilin3

4am and about to head out to Star Wars Heaven,  AKA, Starr Wars Celebration,  for the next 4 days. MTFBWMe


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> 4am and about to head out to Star Wars Heaven,  AKA, Starr Wars Celebration,  for the next 4 days. MTFBWMe


Keep an eye out for a heavily burdened Jawa.  You'll know what I mean when you see it.  And have a FANTASTIC time for all of us who can't make it!!!


----------



## ethanwa

I scored a ticket to Galactic Nights! SWEET!


----------



## rteetz

All sorts of Merchandise previews!



rteetz said:


> Star Wars merchandise for The Last Jedi and Star Wars Land teased but not revealed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852647290603012097
> 
> Her Universe
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...a-party-apparel-walt-disney-world-disneyland/
> 
> Exclusive Driod Factory button at SWCO
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852647521511931904
> 
> New Women's merchandise coming to Disney Parks
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852644150944165888
> 
> Other Merchandise coming to Disney Parks
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852643829740171265
> 
> Plush Ewoks coming to Disney Parks
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852643544250667008
> 
> Driod Factory
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852642917810397185
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852642491518119937
> 
> Disney Cruise Line
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852641848753610754
> 
> May the 4th
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852641637524275200
> 
> Star Wars Darkside half merch
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852641072513732613
> 
> Galactic Nights Merchandise
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852640703742173185
> 
> D-Tech phone cases
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852640218092109824
> 
> Pins
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852639656105652225
> 
> Name tags
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852639347081969666
> 
> Buildable lightsabers
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852639145692459008
> 
> 40th Pins
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852638333339672577
> 
> 40th merchandise
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852637752210456579
> 
> Last Jedi
> 
> https://twitter.com/insidethemagic/status/852637145214877697


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> 4am and about to head out to Star Wars Heaven,  AKA, Starr Wars Celebration,  for the next 4 days. MTFBWMe



Have an amazing time! So jealous but so excited for everyone who can attend Celebration and Galactic Nights. I expect pictures everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

@rteetz  beat me to it but here are my pictures anyways
starting tomorrow these will be available




The droid factory expands to protocol droids




May the 4th merchandise








I love the Millennium Falcon pin that can stand


----------



## yulilin3

What an amazing day. Got to see panels with Dave Filoni and Pablo Hidalgo, Ian McDiarmid, got to say hello to Ashley Eckstein and Andy and Anthony from the Star Wars sgow...Star Wars really ahs the best fans ever. Super tired and excited for day 2.
And BTW @FastPasser  I saw Linda Skywalker so it really felt like SWW


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> What an amazing day. Got to see panels with Dave Filoni and Pablo Hidalgo, Ian McDiarmid, got to say hello to Ashley Eckstein and Andy and Anthony from the Star Wars sgow...Star Wars really ahs the best fans ever. Super tired and excited for day 2.
> And BTW @FastPasser  I saw Linda Skywalker so it really felt like SWW


So awesome! I loved watching everything online! You guys that get to be there are so lucky.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Rian Johnson surprised fans 

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/852724959331987457


----------



## Beccybooboo

Thanks for sharing the video. Love the her universe new line. It was cool to hear about where it all began.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> And BTW @FastPasser  I saw Linda Skywalker so it really felt like SWW


Thanks, YAY!, long live Mrs. Skywalker!!!

Do me a favor, will you be on the lookout for a 30" high CP30. I need to round out my collection.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


>


Chills.  Goosebumps.  ALL THE FEELINGS.


----------



## Tiggerette

Hey everybody! My event at Celebration went great today! DH and I are going to Galactic Nights tonight in our Sith Cheerleader outfits. 

If you see us, please say HI! (I'll likely have a red rose and pompom ribbons in my hair. Sort of 1940s + cheerleader style mashup.)

Whether at Celebration or DHS, May the Force be with your Galactic Experience!


----------



## SleighBelle

@yulilin3 will you be at Galactic Nights tonight? If so, I would to find you to say "Thank you!" for all of your tips/advice.


----------



## mesaboy2

I may or may not have seen a SW bigwig on property in the last hour, wouldn't be stunned if that one and/or others made an appearance tonight.


----------



## soniam

mesaboy2 said:


> I may or may not have seen a SW bigwig on property in the last hour, wouldn't be stunned if that one and/or others made an appearance tonight.



So jealous that I can't be there


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> So jealous that I can't be there



Unfortunately not attending myself, but I'll settle for that particular sighting.


----------



## rteetz

mesaboy2 said:


> I may or may not have seen a SW bigwig on property in the last hour, wouldn't be stunned if that one and/or others made an appearance tonight.


Jealous!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I read on another site that the event was not overcrowded at all and saw a few pics...really want to hear and see more! They also said that there were going to be additional dates released? Anyone else hear that?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yulilin3 said:


> @rteetz  beat me to it but here are my pictures anyways
> starting tomorrow these will be available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The droid factory expands to protocol droids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the 4th merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Millennium Falcon pin that can stand



Probably a silly question-what are the chances any of that May 4th stuff will still be around on May 8th?


----------



## Indecisive

The video on the Disney Parks Blog of the BB8 meet and greet shows families taking selfies with BB8. Does this mean there is not a Photopass Photographer? Is there a photographer for Chewie and Kylo?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...greeting-guests-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Indecisive said:


> The video on the Disney Parks Blog of the BB8 meet and greet shows families taking selfies with BB8. Does this mean there is not a Photopass Photographer? Is there a photographer for Chewie and Kylo?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...greeting-guests-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I can't say for sure about BB8 since I haven't been there for him yet, but I do know that Chewie and Kylo have photographers.


----------



## murmer

There was a photopass photographer last night when we met B.B.  I think they will have one with him.


----------



## Indecisive

murmer said:


> There was a photopass photographer last night when we met B.B.  I think they will have one with him.



Oh good! We aren't talented or experienced group-selfie takers! We might be in there all day, holding up the line, if left to take our own pics!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tiggerette

Hey DISers! Galactic Nights was a lot of fun. They sold just the right amount of tickets, and I hope they don't increase whatever that magic number is. Here's a few notes I found along the way:
- Dance party had a good DJ. Fun dance mashup mixes.
- Photo spots with Star Wars sets can have long lines but they move quickly. 
- Stickers that combine on the back of the lanyard have special magic surprise for the end of the night.
- I didn't notice anything different on the final "fireworks" show.
- BB8 is interactive and very sweet. You can stand very close to BB8 for the photo pass picture.
- The motorcade was nothing like Star Wars weekends; it was literally just celebs in cars... no parade of troopers. However, it is always a privilege and a treat to see Peter Mayhew (such an awesome person!), Ray Park, Anthony Daniels, Warwick Davis, and Vanessa (voice of Hera).
- GN Merchandise was minimal, such as few t-shirt designs, mugs and pin. 
- I heard Rickn'roller coaster had a Star Wars overlay, but we didn't do the coaster.
- Friends went to one of the celeb-interview panels in Stunt Spectacular building, and said they enjoyed it.
- Wait lines were appreciably less. I'm sorry I don't have specifics, but under 30min and frequently 10-15 min. (Again, let's hope future GN tickets are similar.)
- Getting in at 5pm was helpful to walk around the parks to do non-GN stuff. Sticker distribution started between 6-6:30 depending on the photo location. 
- They are understandably vigilant about the credentials. When thinking about your costume, bring extra safety pins for your dinner plate sized lanyard. (Seriously y'all, it's freaking huge.)
- They were not giving out Mickey bars/snacks like other night events. Gertie was open and I had ice cream. (Dinner of champions!  Although, later that night I was prepared to pay for my first Mickey Bar, and the CMs at the stand said no-way it's your birthday! So we all sang Happy Birthday together. It was fun. 
- Getting to the cost per value question.... that's always subjective. I suppose I'll say if this is your only DHS night AND you're a Star Wars fan, then yes it's good. If you're "meh" about SW then there may not be enough special activities unique to the night to make it "worthwhile." (Photo sets, dance party, panels, motorcade and so on.) Again, "worthwhile" is extremely subjective.

I'm heading back to Celebration for the cantina bash tonight. Hopefully, I'll be in a tiki dress (deconstructed SHAG tiki shirt) Come say hi if you find me in the sea of geeks! If you have question about DHS GN- quote part of my post so I see the reply.


----------



## wilkeliza

Galactic nights was awesome and never felt over crowded. Signs kept saying hour waits for BB8 but everyone said it was a lie and only 20. I met him at Celebration so had no problem skipping. I had no problem getting photos of just the characters (I didn't want one with me and most of them) and my geeky little heart exploded at the sheer number of droids who were in the Animation Court Yard. Special shout out to the awesome builders who volunteered their time to bring their droids out.

Only bad note I had was some of the attendees. Lots of irrate guests being nasty to each other. One guy started a shouting match because a family and couple next to him both refused to let him squeeze in for the motorcade. I totally agreed with the people who showed up and waited. Based on the fact he was yelling at only 1 and not all 6 I think something else was at play. I almost went and got security but the guy finally left. Also lots of parents showing up last minute and grumbling about us adults who waited for an hour. On top of that even though I found the even pretty well managed people were cursing loudly over 3 feet discrepancies or being told they were at an exit instead of an entrance. Also lots of people trying to stay who didn't buy but CMs handled it superbly and it is the first time I saw security walking up and down and escorting people out who refused to leave.


----------



## wilkeliza

The poster we all got.


----------



## wilkeliza

Massive K2SO


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Thanks to everyone sharing, keep them coming!!


----------



## JennLTX

This is all so great!  Thanks to all of you for posting!!!!


----------



## lchuck

Update for those watching for June (and later) tours...I received a call from a CM this morning and was told they are in the process of "retooling" the tour which is why June dates haven't been released yet.  I couldn't get more info than that, but it sounded like they will still be offering a tour, it may just be different from the current version.  She was hopeful that more information will be released soon, but no specific timeline was available.  FYI, I received the call because I had sent an email asking about when dates would be available.  She did say that emailing was much more effective than calling for availability because the phone calls are taken by people who can do little more than check availability whereas emails are checked by those who have slightly more info available to them.  

On another note, is "Galactic Nights" something they will be offering in the future or was it a one time deal?  Some of what was written made it sound like it could be a multi-time event, but I would imagine it wouldn't involve the celebs portion, as those people were just in town for Celebration.


----------



## JennLTX

lchuck said:


> Update for those watching for June (and later) tours...I received a call from a CM this morning and was told they are in the process of "retooling" the tour which is why June dates haven't been released yet.  I couldn't get more info than that, but it sounded like they will still be offering a tour, it may just be different from the current version.  She was hopeful that more information will be released soon, but no specific timeline was available.  FYI, I received the call because I had sent an email asking about when dates would be available.  She did say that emailing was much more effective than calling for availability because the phone calls are taken by people who can do little more than check availability whereas emails are checked by those who have slightly more info available to them.
> 
> On another note, is "Galactic Nights" something they will be offering in the future or was it a one time deal?  Some of what was written made it sound like it could be a multi-time event, but I would imagine it wouldn't involve the celebs portion, as those people were just in town for Celebration.


I'm confused.  I have the tour booked on June 7.


----------



## lchuck

JennLTX said:


> I'm confused.  I have the tour booked on June 7.


I'm just going with what I was told, but I know several people mentioned that those who had booked already in June had done so through a fluke in the system.  I have no idea what that means for your tour based on what I was told, but I guess we'll find out sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DisneyBK

For what it is worth.  I had been checking Disneyworld.com to see when July was available to book.  I called the day I saw it and have called every day since for maybe 10 days now.  Each time I have called, they have said almost the exact same thing: The system shows it is available for June and July but the dates have not been "released yet".  On a couple of the calls, the operator did indicate that some people were allowed to book "accidentally".  i.e. (my interpretation) The dates were released for a short period of time but then made unavailable shortly thereafter - which is consistent to what lchuck said above.


----------



## JennLTX

DisneyBK said:


> For what it is worth.  I had been checking Disneyworld.com to see when July was available to book.  I called the day I saw it and have called every day since for maybe 10 days now.  Each time I have called, they have said almost the exact same thing: The system shows it is available for June and July but the dates have not been "released yet".  On a couple of the calls, the operator did indicate that some people were allowed to book "accidentally".  i.e. (my interpretation) The dates were released for a short period of time but then made unavailable shortly thereafter - which is consistent to what lchuck said above.


I've emailed DSS since they got the reservation for me, to see what they have to say.  And Disney does have my money for the tour!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

lchuck said:


> Update for those watching for June (and later) tours...I received a call from a CM this morning and was told they are in the process of "retooling" the tour which is why June dates haven't been released yet.  I couldn't get more info than that, but it sounded like they will still be offering a tour, it may just be different from the current version.  She was hopeful that more information will be released soon, but no specific timeline was available.  FYI, I received the call because I had sent an email asking about when dates would be available.  She did say that emailing was much more effective than calling for availability because the phone calls are taken by people who can do little more than check availability whereas emails are checked by those who have slightly more info available to them.
> 
> On another note, is "Galactic Nights" something they will be offering in the future or was it a one time deal?  Some of what was written made it sound like it could be a multi-time event, but I would imagine it wouldn't involve the celebs portion, as those people were just in town for Celebration.



Having been there all I can say is they spent way way way too much on signage and other stuff for it to be a 1 time thing. All CMs I spoke with hintes heavily on it being done again.


----------



## JennLTX

wilkeliza said:


> Having been there all I can say is they spent way way way too much on signage and other stuff for it to be a 1 time thing. All CMs I spoke with hintes heavily on it being done again.


I think some time between June 3 and June 10 would be an outstanding choice.


----------



## baloo's girl

We went last night and had a blast. It never felt too crowded. I wish the stars in cars parade has some characters walking, like some storm troopers or such. It was literally just a few convertibles with some stars. Maybe 10 cars total? 

The rockin roller coaster was awesome. They had Galactic nights posters in the inside que. Then the ride itself played Star Wars music. Stars were projected and the rest of the space was in the dark. A little like space mountain, if you will. It was so cool. Ride waits were minimal, 10 minutes at most? 

Kids got to meet a jawa near gift shops/trader store near Star Tours. Jawa was willing to trade,  but we didn't bring anything with us. Storm troopers were near boarding area of Star Tours, looking for rebel spies. 

Overall, a fun evening. It was our only Hollywood Studios day on this trip, so it hit all the marks  for us. My kids said it was the best night of their lives.


----------



## FastPasser

wilkeliza said:


> All CMs I spoke with hintes heavily on it being done again.


No hinting required because Disney has said it on the Disney Parks Blog.

_"Star Wars Galactic Nights will return for select dates and we look forward to sharing more information in the future.
Jennifer Fickley-Baker on January 13, 2017 at 10:27 am"_


----------



## JennLTX

JennLTX said:


> I've emailed DSS since they got the reservation for me, to see what they have to say.  And Disney does have my money for the tour!!!


Just spoke with Kevin at DSS, and he first confirmed our tour is solid, then said he hadn't heard anything about it being reformatted.  He also said he's booked it for other CL guests recently.  Not sure what's going on with all that!!!


----------



## Dikran

JennLTX said:


> I think some time between June 3 and June 10 would be an outstanding choice.



 May 4th would be even more outstanding


----------



## leiaorgana

Its just been announced that the planet they're adding to Star Tours is Crait from The Last Jedi! I can't wait!


----------



## JennLTX

leiaorgana said:


> Its just been announced that the planet they're adding to Star Tours is Crait from The Last Jedi! I can't wait!


AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

Dikran said:


> May 4th would be even more outstanding



I would say May 4th is solid. They already released May 4th merch photos for the parks at Celebrations.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...heir-collaboration-on-star-wars-themed-lands/


----------



## rteetz

Droids will be around the land, people/character/actors will be on rooftops and all around the land. Total immersion. If you are a bad Falcon pilot that will have an affect on your ride experience. 

From laughing place...

"The Star Wars Lands take place on a planet that houses a spaceport that has fallen by the wasteside. It is now home to smugglers, bounty hunters, and other types of scoundrels."

New characters throughout the land.

"Food will be cooked using a converted pod racer engine. Blue Milk of course."

"You will be able to assist the Resitence, support the First Order, or take a job from a bounty hunter. The storytelling will happen around you."

"You and your flight crew will control the Millenium Falcon. You won't just ride it. Each person will have a different role."

"Choices will matter. It will not be the same experience for everyone."

"The First Order vs. The Resistence attraction is described as the most epic attraction ever built at Disney."

"Disney has developed a new technology that brings realistic lightsabers into the real world."

"They will be sharing more info about the stories and characters of Star Wars Land at the D23 Expo in July."


----------



## yulilin3

hello everyone. I am going to start with the Disney/SW panel that I just came from while everything is still fresh in my mind
The room was filled to capacity with excited Disney and SW fans.Imagineers and Pablo Hidalgo and Doug Chiang from LucasFilm
SWLand will be a complete immersive land that has been there for thousands of years but we will now be allowed to visit, Pablo went as far as saying that they have pinpointed the spot on the SW Universe map where it is, sort of on the outskirts, once this place was a striving land point but after lightspeed became a thing most people just skip it and this has created a great opportunity for people and creatures who do not want to be found, to settle in.
Different species of creatures and droids and people will live in it, some familiar and some brand new.
They showed us a fight scene similar to the Indy/Marion scene of fighting that will take place in this new place, just while people are walking, these fights will happen, there was mention of roofs and ladders...
The Millennium Falcon ride was described by the show creator as something original. You and your crew will pilot it and you will control how bumpy of a ride it will be, basically said that if you want to crash it a couple of times is up to you, in the end you will reach your destination but because of how you treat the ship you might have to answer to someone once off the ride, he even said, you might be followed after that (???) we were all very intrigued
We all left feeling pretty excited, they reiterated the opening for 2019.

On another note and it has already been posted here the new destination for Star Tours will be   Crait and Anthony Daniel is going to record his part next week


----------



## yulilin3

Galactic Nights report
Arrived at 5pm and was excited to see banners outside DHS. CM seemed genuinely happy, I was given my lanyard and map and got there just in time to see the red carpet being rolled out








BTW that's CM Jeff one of the BEST CM EVER!!! if you are waiting for SWaGS and he's there for crowd control you are in for a treat
Anyways, got together with some friends and decided to go check Launch Bay since I hadn't had the chance to meet BB8 I was curious to see how long a wait. Well once inside the line said 10 minutes just because they were not allowing anyone other that party guests meet him by 5:30pm, it was really more like 5 minutes, and yes I had a full conversation with him and got my pic. There are photopass photographers inside for those asking




Animation courtyard got some cool 40th anniversary posters








grabbed a spot for the motorcade by 6pm because honestly I was exhausted from 2 full days of Celebration, and it was a nice,cool night. The motorcade was fun but they could have at least had the stormtroopers and the other characters walking.
After went straight to the talk show and this was my letdown of the night. For a couple of reasons, 1, it wasn't even half full, I'm not sure people knew what it was about so there wasn't that excited energy. 2, Vanessa Marshall is an amazing voice actor but she was pretty boring as a host, it just felt very rehearsed and tense. 3, when they introduced John Knoll only a handful of people got excited, I'm not sure they even knew who he was, hello!! only chief creative officer and visual designer at ILM, one of the writers of Rogue One. Of course Allan Tudyk got a great applause.
RocknRollercoaster was super fun, 10 minute wait
Star Tours topped at 15 minute wait
TSMM and all the other attractions were walk ons
Got my Hoth picture




loved all the droids at Animation courtyard
Heard that Rey was in the SWaGFFA show and saw her, spot on, very convincing. After the show I talked with the creator of the show and SWaGS and asked if Rey would be a permanent addition and he did not confirm or deny 
Loved the neat trick with the lanyards
The goal was to go to each picture background and they gave you a sticker that you would stick to your lanyard, 6 in total. It formed this image




At the end of the night right before SWaGS, Mark Daniel asked us all to take off our lanyards and lift them up in the air and use the force, of course music and lights started happening. They turned on black light and this is what we saw




it was really cool seeing all the badges with that same message up in the air
The night never felt crowded, I did not eat during the party so not sure how lines for food where.
For those asking there was confirmation from Disney Parks Blog that this will be a reaccurring party, I'm expecting the next one to be at the release of The Last Jedi


----------



## yulilin3

full SWLand panel


----------



## Dikran

rteetz said:


> Droids will be around the land, people/character/actors will be on rooftops and all around the land. Total immersion. If you are a bad Falcon pilot that will have an affect on your ride experience.
> 
> From laughing place...
> 
> "The Star Wars Lands take place on a planet that houses a spaceport that has fallen by the wasteside. It is now home to smugglers, bounty hunters, and other types of scoundrels."
> 
> New characters throughout the land.
> 
> "Food will be cooked using a converted pod racer engine. Blue Milk of course."
> 
> "You will be able to assist the Resitence, support the First Order, or take a job from a bounty hunter. The storytelling will happen around you."
> 
> "You and your flight crew will control the Millenium Falcon. You won't just ride it. Each person will have a different role."
> 
> "Choices will matter. It will not be the same experience for everyone."
> 
> "The First Order vs. The Resistence attraction is described as the most epic attraction ever built at Disney."
> 
> "Disney has developed a new technology that brings realistic lightsabers into the real world."
> 
> "They will be sharing more info about the stories and characters of Star Wars Land at the D23 Expo in July."



This sounds so much like how Westworld would have started...


----------



## yulilin3

Last day of Celebration and not ready or looking forward to get back to the real world


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Last day of Celebration and not ready or looking forward to get back to the real world


Real world is highly overrated.    Thank you SO MUCH for the pics and report!!!!


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> Choices will matter. It will not be the same experience for everyone."


I just posted this another thread but I'll share it here also. Was wondering if they will be using your magic band to track your choices so they could customize your experience that way. A cm could see you have been supporting the first order and interact with you accordingly.


----------



## TygerHawks

That panel was amazing, thanks for posting it!  The way they talk about immersion, I imagine we will see this world at least mentioned in one of the movies, and probably expanded on in books, comics, and games.  That would really add to the "realness" of the world.  

I saw another site post "somehow they will keep up with what you do" which I thought was ridiculous, as they have been playing around with MagicBand technology quite a bit.  Though, I imagine it will be an addition to Magic Band version 3 or 4.  The idea of being treated differently, or bar patrons telling you how you are a crap pilot, or Chewie yelling at you because you wrecked his ship....can't wait!!!   And the ride that puts you in the middle of a battle?  Probably a combination of screens and real life props?  At least, that is what I am guessing those AT-ATs are for...can't wait to see more details!  Wonder if they will move....  

14 acres, totally immersive, random fights breaking out.....  I only have 1 fear, what impact will shoulder to shoulder crowds have on the land?


----------



## TygerHawks

With both lands..er..planets opening in 2019, which would be the best park to see it first?  Which one do you think would be the busiest?  Wonder how DL will handle the, what we assume to be MagicBand features, as well as Fastpasses.  I assume tiering will be in full effect at World.  Will be interesting to see how the two parks handle the opening.


----------



## rteetz

TygerHawks said:


> With both lands..er..planets opening in 2019, which would be the best park to see it first?  Which one do you think would be the busiest?  Wonder how DL will handle the, what we assume to be MagicBand features, as well as Fastpasses.  I assume tiering will be in full effect at World.  Will be interesting to see how the two parks handle the opening.


DL's is supposed to open first. Both lands will be basically the same though.


----------



## Sbunit81

I'm sorry if this has been addressed possibly numerous times before (This thread is just too long to catch up on).  I'm starting to plan my family's december trip and we'd like to attend this dessert party.  However in my research I'm noticing that there aren't any times listed for this nighttime show for the preceding months prior to December.  Is this show running on a limited basis?  Can we expect Jingle Bell Jingle Bam to run again in December?  I'm sorry I'm just very confused (I've also noticed the same thing with ROL but I realize this is not the appropriate thread to ask this in).  Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## soniam

Sbunit81 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been addressed possibly numerous times before (This thread is just too long to catch up on).  I'm starting to plan my family's december trip and we'd like to attend this dessert party.  However in my research I'm noticing that there aren't any times listed for this nighttime show for the preceding months prior to December.  Is this show running on a limited basis?  Can we expect Jingle Bell Jingle Bam to run again in December?  I'm sorry I'm just very confused (I've also noticed the same thing with ROL but I realize this is not the appropriate thread to ask this in).  Thanks in advance for the help



Times are not accurate that far out. They are releasing the schedule much closer to the actual date. I don't know if anyone knows about Jingle Bell Jingle Bam yet. ROL has not really been released beyond September.


----------



## yulilin3

Let the Celebration withdrawals begin.


----------



## soniam

We are watching SW Episode, and Maul shows up for the first time. My son, 11, just said "Where does Maul live? At Macy's?". Ah, out of the mouths of babes


----------



## KayKayJS

I'll have to be the dissenting voice to say that we didn't find Galactic Nights to be worth the money. We had a good time but I did not feel it was at all worth it. The Christmas/Halloween parties offer more (to us) for less $. We also had a lot of issues with CMs generally being clueless about the event. We love the Christmas/Halloween parties, we love Club Villain, etc, but this one was overpriced to us. $79 would've been a better price point, unless they add in a better parade/motorcade and some sort of free snacks to try and up the value.


----------



## wilkeliza

yulilin3 said:


> Let the Celebration withdrawals begin.



Did you leave with the con crud as well?


----------



## skaarupjac

Just got off the phone with Disney re:  the guided tour.  Apparently, you can see the dates, but availability has not been released yet.  I thought that I read somewhere on the boards that once dates are seen, it's only a few days before they are released?  Can someone verify, please?

Thank You!!


----------



## yulilin3

wilkeliza said:


> Did you leave with the con crud as well?


I spent the entire day watching the star wars dot com live streams.  



skaarupjac said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney re:  the guided tour.  Apparently, you can see the dates, but availability has not been released yet.  I thought that I read somewhere on the boards that once dates are seen, it's only a few days before they are released?  Can someone verify, please?
> 
> Thank You!!


Yes,  usually a day


----------



## rteetz




----------



## lchuck

June tours are open as of this morning!  Just booked mine for 6/17.  Good luck all to others who were waiting patiently!


----------



## JennLTX

lchuck said:


> June tours are open as of this morning!  Just booked mine for 6/17.  Good luck all to others who were waiting patiently!


I feel SO much better hearing this, despite all the reassurances I got from the various CMs I spoke to about my 6/7 tour.  WHEW!


----------



## frisbeego

KayKayJS said:


> I'll have to be the dissenting voice to say that we didn't find Galactic Nights to be worth the money. We had a good time but I did not feel it was at all worth it. The Christmas/Halloween parties offer more (to us) for less $. We also had a lot of issues with CMs generally being clueless about the event. We love the Christmas/Halloween parties, we love Club Villain, etc, but this one was overpriced to us. $79 would've been a better price point, unless they add in a better parade/motorcade and some sort of free snacks to try and up the value.



Just so you don't feel alone... I pretty much agree.  I was left wanting a little bit more.  I had fun, but didn't feel it was worth the price.  But, my 8 yo son loved it, and he wasn't into anything related to the celebrities.  So, I would probably do it again.


----------



## yulilin3

I think it would've helped a lot if actual characters would have been in the motorcade. I wasn't expecting the same scale as SWW since all those characters were mostly 501st and Rebel Legion members but they could have had the characters that show up during A Galaxy Far Far Away.


----------



## TygerHawks

Which is odd since 501st, Rebel Legion, and the Mercs were out in force that evening.  Wouldn't have taken much to fill out the motorcade at all, or have people roaming.


----------



## yulilin3

Got a survey on Galactic Nights. Extremely detailed question in every category, from arrival, to red carpet, characters, celebrities.
Questions that stuck out:
How likely are you to attend another GN if it wasn't during Celebration?
Would you pay an additional fee for an exclusive lounge area?
How important is themed food during GN?
Would you pay an additional fee for SW experience makeover?
Did you ever attend SWW?
Did you attend the AMC Force Awakens premiere?
The showed a list of franchises, Marvel, DC, Star Trek. SW, Dr. Who and wanted to rate how much I like/dislike


----------



## yulilin3

TygerHawks said:


> Which is odd since 501st, Rebel Legion, and the Mercs were out in force that evening.  Wouldn't have taken much to fill out the motorcade at all, or have people roaming.


I think they can't have the same numbers as during SWW because it's at night and they have to set up backstage and also I think, may be wrong, that the backstage area where they used to set up has changed and there's just not enough space.
They can't have non Disney CM roaming just because of things that can happen, during SWW they would go backstaage in  regular clothes, change there, march that would lead backstage again, change back and then if they had a ticket or wanted to use the ticket that Disney gave them for volunteering they could use it to enter the park
But at least the handful of SW characters that they have during the show could've been used


----------



## yulilin3

Audition call for Rey, audition date is next month but the call says that they should be ready to work in the next 30 days


----------



## WLodgeLizard

yulilin3 said:


> I would message wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com explain the situation and your question and they will call you.



Thanks for the tip on this.  I contacted them and am so glad I did.  They are going to allow my wife to join our tour so that we can swap out easily.   

FYI, they gave me a detailed itinerary of the tour.  

1:35pm - 1:55pm Check-in available at the Great Movie Ride Courtyard
2:00pm                          Advertised start time
1:45pm- 2:00pm  Hand out whisper units/start organizing guests
2:00pm - 2:15pm Introduction
2:15pm - 2:20pm Walk to Path of the Jedi
2:20pm - 2:50pm Path of the Jedi
2:50pm - 2:55pm Walk to Star Tours
3:00pm-3:25pm   Star Tours
3:25pm-3:35pm   Walk to Sids Gate
3:30pm ? 4:00pm History/Popcorn
4:00pm ? 4:10pm Walk with Stormtroopers
4:10 pm - 4:30pm        Restroom Break at reserved viewing area
4:30pm - 4:45pm Star Wars Stage Show
4:45pm ? 4:55pm Walk to Dinner
5:00pm - 5:30pm Dinner at Backlot Express
5:30pm-5:40pm   Walk to Jedi Training
5:40pm - 6:05pm Jedi Training check-in
6:10pm - 6:30pm Jedi Training show
6:30pm - 6:40pm Restroom Break
6:40pm - 6:50pm Walk to Launch Bay
6:50pm - 7:30pm Launch Bay's Meet the Maker and gallery tour
7:30pm - 8:30pm Dessert Party and character encounters
8:30pm-8:35pm   Escorted to Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular
9:00pm - 9:15pm Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular
9:15pm                          Depart


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Audition call for Rey, audition date is next month but the call says that they should be ready to work in the next 30 days


And C3PO


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> And C3PO


well yeah, but 3PO has been in the show since the beginning


----------



## yulilin3

WLodgeLizard said:


> Thanks for the tip on this.  I contacted them and am so glad I did.  They are going to allow my wife to join our tour so that we can swap out easily.
> 
> FYI, they gave me a detailed itinerary of the tour.
> 
> 1:35pm - 1:55pm Check-in available at the Great Movie Ride Courtyard
> 2:00pm                          Advertised start time
> 1:45pm- 2:00pm  Hand out whisper units/start organizing guests
> 2:00pm - 2:15pm Introduction
> 2:15pm - 2:20pm Walk to Path of the Jedi
> 2:20pm - 2:50pm Path of the Jedi
> 2:50pm - 2:55pm Walk to Star Tours
> 3:00pm-3:25pm   Star Tours
> 3:25pm-3:35pm   Walk to Sids Gate
> 3:30pm ? 4:00pm History/Popcorn
> 4:00pm ? 4:10pm Walk with Stormtroopers
> 4:10 pm - 4:30pm        Restroom Break at reserved viewing area
> 4:30pm - 4:45pm Star Wars Stage Show
> 4:45pm ? 4:55pm Walk to Dinner
> 5:00pm - 5:30pm Dinner at Backlot Express
> 5:30pm-5:40pm   Walk to Jedi Training
> 5:40pm - 6:05pm Jedi Training check-in
> 6:10pm - 6:30pm Jedi Training show
> 6:30pm - 6:40pm Restroom Break
> 6:40pm - 6:50pm Walk to Launch Bay
> 6:50pm - 7:30pm Launch Bay's Meet the Maker and gallery tour
> 7:30pm - 8:30pm Dessert Party and character encounters
> 8:30pm-8:35pm   Escorted to Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular
> 9:00pm - 9:15pm Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular
> 9:15pm                          Depart


do you mind if I link the itinerary to the first page?


----------



## WLodgeLizard

yulilin3 said:


> do you mind if I link the itinerary to the first page?



sure thing!


----------



## skaarupjac

Called back this evening, and was able to book the tour for July 3rd!!  SO excited-best 20th Anniversary present ever


----------



## tstidm1

When I was in town for Celebration, I was at DHS on Sunday the 16th. Few quick thoughts about DHS. I think Star Wars Land is going to be around Fall 2019 for DHS. They haven't even torn down everything yet. Saw Galactic Spectacular and I was blown away. If you haven't seen it, go see it. It seems like it has been updated with a Carrie Fisher tribute and Rogue One. It must have debuted very recently. It is something that Star Wars fans should get there 45 minutes early to be in front of the stage at Chinese Theater. 

BB-8 is so cute and amazing during the Meet and Greet. The Darth Chicken and Waffles was mediocre especially the Waffles. Chicken Tenders were actually quite moist and flavorful for Nuggets. So can't wait to see the Full land in a couple of years.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> When I was in town for Celebration, I was at DHS on Sunday the 16th. Few quick thoughts about DHS. I think Star Wars Land is going to be around Fall 2019 for DHS. They haven't even torn down everything yet. Saw Galactic Spectacular and I was blown away. If you haven't seen it, go see it. It seems like it has been updated with a Carrie Fisher tribute and Rogue One. It must have debuted very recently. It is something that Star Wars fans should get there 45 minutes early to be in front of the stage at Chinese Theater.
> 
> BB-8 is so cute and amazing during the Meet and Greet. The Darth Chicken and Waffles was mediocre especially the Waffles. Chicken Tenders were actually quite moist and flavorful for Nuggets. So can't wait to see the Full land in a couple of years.


I noticed the switch from Hoth to Scarif for Rogue One but the rest of the show was the same during Galactic Nights. Glad you enjoyed the show


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Hi guys! Excited to be back on this thread for our upcoming October trip.   We did the Dessert Party in January of 2016, not too long after it debuted. We LOVED it...one of the highlights of the trip for sure. Although there was a crazy cold snap that trip (mornings and evenings were in the low 30s!), so thank goodness they had heaters set up all over the party area). From what I've read, it sounds like the main difference between the party then and the party now is that it has been moved to the Launch Bay. Other than that, nothing major has changed, correct?  

Also, it looks as though October dates have not opened up yet for the Dessert Party. Is there any indication as to when they will? And when that happens, what are the likely days of the week that it will be offered? Any thoughts?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Hi guys! Excited to be back on this thread for our upcoming October trip.   We did the Dessert Party in January of 2016, not too long after it debuted. We LOVED it...one of the highlights of the trip for sure. Although there was a crazy cold snap that trip (mornings and evenings were in the low 30s!), so thank goodness they had heaters set up all over the party area). From what I've read, it sounds like the main difference between the party then and the party now is that it has been moved to the Launch Bay. Other than that, nothing major has changed, correct?
> 
> Also, it looks as though October dates have not opened up yet for the Dessert Party. Is there any indication as to when they will? And when that happens, what are the likely days of the week that it will be offered? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much!


First page post 11 has the historical schedule released,  lately is been about 2 months in advance.  Welcome back


----------



## nas1861

Just booked tour for July 17!    Thanks to those who posted June & July were open for booking.  This was the last piece until fastpass day.


----------



## hopey1kenobi

Any idea is the Disney Chase tour discount (15%) is available for the SW Tour? It's not listed in the "Perks" guide, but several restaurants that have the 10% Disney Chase discount aren't listed either. I'm curious. We're going Halloween week & will do the tour regardless of the discount, but it would be nice all the same.

(sorry if this has been discussed previously. I searched the thread & didn't find anything.)


----------



## JennLTX

hopey1kenobi said:


> Any idea is the Disney Chase tour discount (15%) is available for the SW Tour? It's not listed in the "Perks" guide, but several restaurants that have the 10% Disney Chase discount aren't listed either. I'm curious. We're going Halloween week & will do the tour regardless of the discount, but it would be nice all the same.
> 
> (sorry if this has been discussed previously. I searched the thread & didn't find anything.)


The discounts are not strong with this one.    Nothing for Visa, AP, or DVC.


----------



## angryduck71

I went to Celebration and Galactic Nights.  I'm going to write a trip report I think about it so I won't go into detail here, but let me say, I wish I had another week to do it all (but I would have been one sleep-deprived crazy person!).


----------



## 123SA

I can see the dates for the dessert party for August, but I get no table available.    I'mnot panicking yet.  Is it safe to assume it hasn't actually opened yet?


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> I can see the dates for the dessert party for August, but I get no table available.    I'mnot panicking yet.  Is it safe to assume it hasn't actually opened yet?


Correct. They will show as "available" a day or 2 before they are actually released, so must be soon. Impressive, as June and July were just released 2 weeks ago!


----------



## GillianP1301

Excited to see the update that August may release soon. Will the Tour dates open up at the same time as the Dessert Party dates do?


----------



## nas1861

GillianP1301 said:


> Excited to see the update that August may release soon. Will the Tour dates open up at the same time as the Dessert Party dates do?


  They did not for July.  The tour just opened up yesterday or the day before but the dessert party opened up a few weeks ago.


----------



## yulilin3

Wow truly surprised about the release of all of August.


----------



## 123SA

I just booked dessert party for Aug 28th!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Wow!  I'm looking for September and I thought I kind of knew the release schedule but now, who knows!!!  Awesome about August, but I guess I'm going to be checking a lot now for September.


----------



## dismom57

yulilin3 said:


> Wow truly surprised about the release of all of August.



September dates are also there, not for booking yet  , but again wow.  ok not so wow, not showing now (which makes sense)


----------



## MrsIncredible1974

nas1861 said:


> Just booked tour for July 17!    Thanks to those who posted June & July were open for booking.  This was the last piece until fastpass day.




Me too! Managed to book 2 places for DH and DD2 for 31st July - this is them at me right now!


----------



## wenpop

waiting on September also... saving money now...


----------



## wenpop

So Aug 31 available time is 8:15 but the fireworks start at 9:00, so does that mean the party is only 45 minutes??


----------



## ErinInCT

Star Wars Fireworks are at 9:30pm when I will be at Disney (mid June).  How early do I have to get there for a good view?  We will be at EPCOT FW for dinner and planned to go thru International Gateway down to get a boat at BC or BW over to HS.  How much time should we allow if we want to get a good spot to see the show?  Thx


----------



## yulilin3

wenpop said:


> So Aug 31 available time is 8:15 but the fireworks start at 9:00, so does that mean the party is only 45 minutes??


That is very strange and I assume there must be a mistake in one of the 2 times. @FastPasser  would you have any insight on this?



ErinInCT said:


> Star Wars Fireworks are at 9:30pm when I will be at Disney (mid June).  How early do I have to get there for a good view?  We will be at EPCOT FW for dinner and planned to go thru International Gateway down to get a boat at BC or BW over to HS.  How much time should we allow if we want to get a good spot to see the show?  Thx


For the best spot you have to be there at least an hour and a half. I know some people have managed to get there later and got a spot but this show has very limited "best spots" options. Allow at least 30 minutes from Epcot to DHS if walking or 45 minutes if getting the boat


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> FastPasser would you have any insight on this?


Why yes I do. The internal August calendar for the party has not been updated yet, it's blank. When it updates, it should show the dessert party starting at 7:45, which btw, is what it is now.

ETA, that's assuming that the show is in fact at 9. If it changes to 9:30, the party begins at 8:15. The difference between the 2 has been, and currently is, an hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## wolf29

We are booked for August 17th!


----------



## soniam

Got my August date booked. This will be our 3rd time


----------



## heidica

WooHoo! Booked our dessert party for August 9th. This will be our first time seeing both the show and going to the dessert party. So excited.


----------



## hbr930

I finally got to book our guided tour for June 3!  I had been calling nonstop...so glad we have a spot secured!
Question...it starts at 3.  The park is supposed to close at 9:30.  The posted itinerary had it still as a 7 hour tour starting at 2.  Does this mean the park will be open an extra hour this day but it's just not posted yet, or is the tour shorter on Saturdays?


----------



## bluefunnel

hbr930 said:


> I finally got to book our guided tour for June 3!  I had been calling nonstop...so glad we have a spot secured!
> Question...it starts at 3.  The park is supposed to close at 9:30.  The posted itinerary had it still as a 7 hour tour starting at 2.  Does this mean the park will be open an extra hour this day but it's just not posted yet, or is the tour shorter on Saturdays?



I believe the tour is starting later because the fireworks are being scheduled later as the summer nights become longer. It should still be the same amount of time.


----------



## RavenclawNP

Finally gave in and booked the dessert party as a surprise for my family.  So excited!  We leave in 11 days!


----------



## clairebearnmnr

How aggressive do I need to get about scheduling the Dessert Party reservation next year in December (2nd week).  Looks like typically they announce about 2 months in advanced but in the past when we have tried to do the Dessert Party, by the time I find about it they are all booked.  Any tips on this particular party?


----------



## yulilin3

clairebearnmnr said:


> How aggressive do I need to get about scheduling the Dessert Party reservation next year in December (2nd week).  Looks like typically they announce about 2 months in advanced but in the past when we have tried to do the Dessert Party, by the time I find about it they are all booked.  Any tips on this particular party?


Depends on the time of year,  it usually doesn't book up super fast but it's always better to book early you can always cancel and get full refund if you do so with at least 1 day before the party


----------



## Cbrtls5

I'm so excited. I just booked this for my family as a surprise!  We've never done a dessert party before. My husband is a true SW obsessed fan so I hope he loves it


----------



## dismom57

Cbrtls5 said:


> I'm so excited. I just booked this for my family as a surprise!  We've never done a dessert party before. My husband is a true SW obsessed fan so I hope he loves it



Truly this is our favourite dessert party, includes both sweet and savory foods, adult beverages, storm troopers circulate, you are in the display areas, can move to Cantina etc.  The meet and greets are right there.  The viewing area is perfect, and well if these are your first Chewie steins it will be a treat.


----------



## ArielSRL

hbr930 said:


> I finally got to book our guided tour for June 3!  I had been calling nonstop...so glad we have a spot secured!
> Question...it starts at 3.  The park is supposed to close at 9:30.  The posted itinerary had it still as a 7 hour tour starting at 2.  Does this mean the park will be open an extra hour this day but it's just not posted yet, or is the tour shorter on Saturdays?


Ohhhh....I'm hoping this means an even later extension of DHS hours in June....


----------



## NYEmomma

We're going to be visiting November 10-13... DH is SO into Star Wars (and it's our anniversary trip) that I'm trying to plan our park days -- and thus, ADRs -- based on when the fireworks/Dessert Party is going to be. I know historically, the dessert party isn't available to be booked until about 2 months out. I'm ENTIRELY too neurotic to not plan any ADR's until September!! Lol. Any tips or advice about how I should plan around this??


----------



## Roxyfire

NYEmomma said:


> We're going to be visiting November 10-13... DH is SO into Star Wars (and it's our anniversary trip) that I'm trying to plan our park days -- and thus, ADRs -- based on when the fireworks/Dessert Party is going to be. I know historically, the dessert party isn't available to be booked until about 2 months out. I'm ENTIRELY too neurotic to not plan any ADR's until September!! Lol. Any tips or advice about how I should plan around this??



Pick a night which you want to do the fireworks. If you know you want to eat at hollywood studios, pick a late lunch/early dinner, then have desserts/snacks at the party. For last October, we ate at around 3:30 pm (waited a while to be seated for our 50s Prime Time reservation) and that worked out perfectly. My son eats like a bird so we shared an entree, he got a root beer float, and I got a cocktail and dessert to go with it. I was hungry enough by party time at 6:30ish but not overly so.


----------



## CJN

yulilin3 said:


> Got a survey on Galactic Nights. Extremely detailed question in every category, from arrival, to red carpet, characters, celebrities.
> Questions that stuck out:
> The showed a list of franchises, Marvel, DC, Star Trek. SW, Dr. Who and wanted to rate how much I like/dislike



Oh, please Star Trek! Please Star Trek! Please Star Trek! Or Dr. Who. Or Lord of the Rings.

(Yes, I know this is a SW thread. My apologies )


----------



## NYEmomma

Roxyfire said:


> Pick a night which you want to do the fireworks. If you know you want to eat at hollywood studios, pick a late lunch/early dinner, then have desserts/snacks at the party. For last October, we ate at around 3:30 pm (waited a while to be seated for our 50s Prime Time reservation) and that worked out perfectly. My son eats like a bird so we shared an entree, he got a root beer float, and I got a cocktail and dessert to go with it. I was hungry enough by party time at 6:30ish but not overly so.



When will I know which nights will have fireworks? November hours don't appear to be released yet - will the fireworks/show schedule be released at the same time? The thing that makes it difficult for me is that we're only going to be there for 4 days/3 nights (kid-free trip.... grandma and grandpa aren't willing to take my *princesses* any longer than that, lol) so I don't have quite the flexibility in planning that people who are there for a week do. I'm willing to basically plan this entire trip around which night is going to have the SW fireworks... but I'm panicking a little at the prospect of not knowing what night that is going to be (and thus not being able to plan ANYTHING) until 2 months prior to leaving.


----------



## Roxyfire

NYEmomma said:


> When will I know which nights will have fireworks? November hours don't appear to be released yet - will the fireworks/show schedule be released at the same time? The thing that makes it difficult for me is that we're only going to be there for 4 days/3 nights (kid-free trip.... grandma and grandpa aren't willing to take my *princesses* any longer than that, lol) so I don't have quite the flexibility in planning that people who are there for a week do. I'm willing to basically plan this entire trip around which night is going to have the SW fireworks... but I'm panicking a little at the prospect of not knowing what night that is going to be (and thus not being able to plan ANYTHING) until 2 months prior to leaving.



Oh sorry yeah, that would be troublesome. I'm forgetting that in the fall they weren't every night. I would use last year's dates as a rough guide. If they end up being every night then you win by default. If not, be willing to switch things around, I guess? I think most people are in the same boat. 180 days is such a huge farce anyway, people move their reservations around all the time. By 60 days out you will likely have a better idea. Also they're posting the dessert party dates a lot sooner than they have been, so there's that. I'm there for 3 or 4 nights in October so I grabbed some random things, knowing that I'll probably change my mind a million times. It will work out though, if the Dessert Party is a priority it will happen for you!


----------



## NYEmomma

Roxyfire said:


> Oh sorry yeah, that would be troublesome. I'm forgetting that in the fall they weren't every night. I would use last year's dates as a rough guide. If they end up being every night then you win by default. If not, be willing to switch things around, I guess? I think most people are in the same boat. 180 days is such a huge farce anyway, people move their reservations around all the time. By 60 days out you will likely have a better idea. Also they're posting the dessert party dates a lot sooner than they have been, so there's that. I'm there for 3 or 4 nights in October so I grabbed some random things, knowing that I'll probably change my mind a million times. It will work out though, if the Dessert Party is a priority it will happen for you!



That's a good idea to look at past hours. We're going Friday through Monday... Sunday is MVMCP so I'm planning on that being our MK day since the crowds will be lower. I've tried looking up previous hours/fireworks dates and haven't had much luck. The one that I found that listed it didn't have SW Spectacular at all our dates so that's a bit concerning, lol.


----------



## Roxyfire

NYEmomma said:


> That's a good idea to look at past hours. We're going Friday through Monday... Sunday is MVMCP so I'm planning on that being our MK day since the crowds will be lower. I've tried looking up previous hours/fireworks dates and haven't had much luck. The one that I found that listed it didn't have SW Spectacular at all our dates so that's a bit concerning, lol.



I use Kenny the Pirate's site this year and to refresh my memory from last year. He has them noted with "fireworks" but I can't recall when the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam started.


----------



## NYEmomma

Roxyfire said:


> I use Kenny the Pirate's site this year and to refresh my memory from last year. He has them noted with "fireworks" but I can't recall when the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam started.



His was one of the sites I looked at.  I wasn't sure on the "fireworks" designation either!


----------



## yulilin3

@NYEmomma I'm am pretty sure that we will have SWaGS every day in November. Episode VIII The Last Jedi comes out in December and they will want to hype it up as much as possible. If it's not every night you can be sure that it'll be performed on Saturday. 
First page of this thread, post 11 has the historical calendar of the show if you need references


----------



## wenpop

waiting for September.....


----------



## qbmillar

wenpop said:


> waiting for September.....



Same!!


----------



## AMC3boys

We  booked the Dessert Party for Aug 22nd!  I hope it's worth it.  Two of my three boys are "adults" even though they are only 10 and 11.  At least my 8 year old was  a little less expensive.


----------



## HydroGuy

An interesting story in this week's issue of Businessweek talks about Pandora - World of Avatar, Harry Potter' Wizarding World at Univeral, and Star Wars Land:



HydroGuy said:


> Here is a link to the very interesting article behind the Businessweek cover linked by @rteetz :
> 
> How Disney Transforms Films Into a Theme Park Empire
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Actually there were two articles. Here is the bigger one: Disney’s Intergalactic Theme Park Quest to Beat Harry Potter


----------



## yulilin3

HydroGuy said:


> An interesting story in this week's issue of Businessweek talks about Pandora - World of Avatar, Harry Potter' Wizarding World at Univeral, and Star Wars Land:


Wizarding World of Harry Potter was the best thing to happen to Disney, IMO, it kicked butt and Disney had been honing it in, on autopilot for a while. Now they are stepping up to the plate again, ready to battle 
I was in the room during the SWLand panel at SW Celebration and the excitement was palpable. The Imagineers and LucasFilm people seemed genuinely proud and optimistic about the new land and the immersive aspect of it. I can't wait


----------



## cvjpirate

Question for anyone that has done the SW tour since BB8 meet has come out; are you getting front of line for the BB8 meet like the others?


----------



## HydroGuy

yulilin3 said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter was the best thing to happen to Disney, IMO, it kicked butt and Disney had been honing it in, on autopilot for a while. Now they are stepping up to the plate again, ready to battle
> I was in the room during the SWLand panel at SW Celebration and the excitement was palpable. The Imagineers and LucasFilm people seemed genuinely proud and optimistic about the new land and the immersive aspect of it. I can't wait


You may be right, but I think the expense Disney incurred to implement MDE approached $2 Billion. That took a lot of resources away from building theme park rides. I guess I am saying that maybe Disney was not on autopilot but was investing in IT infrastructure that was hard for the typical guest to see.


----------



## yulilin3

2019 gearing up to be a huge year for SW fans, Celebration, SWLand and now

The Walt Disney Company and Lucasfilm announced today that _Star Wars_: Episode IX is now set for release on May 24, 2019. Directed by Colin Trevorrow, the film will close out the third _Star Wars _trilogy.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> 2019 gearing up to be a huge year for SW fans, Celebration, SWLand and now
> 
> The Walt Disney Company and Lucasfilm announced today that _Star Wars_: Episode IX is now set for release on May 24, 2019. Directed by Colin Trevorrow, the film will close out the third _Star Wars _trilogy.


Do you think there is any way Disney will try to open SWLand around the same time frame? We will back June 2019 but I wasn't figuring on it being open by then.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> Do you think there is any way Disney will try to open SWLand around the same time frame? We will back June 2019 but I wasn't figuring on it being open by then.


that would be really early, also movies change opening dates all the time, no real way of knowing


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> that would be really early, also movies change opening dates all the time, no real way of knowing


That's kind of what I figured. We will get APs and book our 2019 and 2020 trips so we can use APs for both trips. So I figure if it opens later in 2019, we could come down for a weekend and check it out. Really hoping for some AP previews...


----------



## cvjpirate

I would assume they will try to have SW Land open by summer of 2019 but wouldn't expect them to announce a date like that any time soon.


----------



## grumpy28

Hi! My family will be at the dessert party in early May. My DH is a type 1 diabetic. He needs to avoid sugar and can have limited carbs. Will there be anything he can eat? TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

grumpy28 said:


> Hi! My family will be at the dessert party in early May. My DH is a type 1 diabetic. He needs to avoid sugar and can have limited carbs. Will there be anything he can eat? TIA!


I know there are special items for people with gluten, dairy, nut allergies but not sure about type 1 diabetes, tbh, I'm not familiar with it. Best thing is to email them at
Special.Diets@disneyworld.com


----------



## grumpy28

yulilin3 said:


> I know there are special items for people with gluten, dairy, nut allergies but not sure about type 1 diabetes, tbh, I'm not familiar with it. Best thing is to email them at
> Special.Diets@disneyworld.com



Ok, thanks for the address!


----------



## soniam

grumpy28 said:


> Hi! My family will be at the dessert party in early May. My DH is a type 1 diabetic. He needs to avoid sugar and can have limited carbs. Will there be anything he can eat? TIA!



Possibly the dips, ie hummus and black bean. Olive & cheese and tomato & cheese swords. Most other things were bready, so it depends how much bread he is allowed. They have some crackers and crostini things too. I would try calling though. I can't remember if they had veggies for the dip, possibly. I don't remember if they had fruit. Not much in the way of good protein though.


----------



## grumpy28

soniam said:


> Possibly the dips, ie hummus and black bean. Olive & cheese and tomato & cheese swords. Most other things were bready, so it depends how much bread he is allowed. They have some crackers and crostini things too. I would try calling though. I can't remember if they had veggies for the dip, possibly. I don't remember if they had fruit. Not much in the way of good protein though.



Thanks for this info!


----------



## Shellbells

We're going in December and the SW dessert party is my #1 choice for an "extra". Any chance it will be going on them or will be have to do the Jingle dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

Shellbells said:


> We're going in December and the SW dessert party is my #1 choice for an "extra". Any chance it will be going on them or will be have to do the Jingle dessert party?


Last year when they had both shows going on on the same nights they did the jingle bells dessert party and no sw party,  but who knows what will happen this year


----------



## Shellbells

Thank you, that's what I was worried about. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## WestieCrazy

soniam said:


> Possibly the dips, ie hummus and black bean. Olive & cheese and tomato & cheese swords. Most other things were bready, so it depends how much bread he is allowed. They have some crackers and crostini things too. I would try calling though. I can't remember if they had veggies for the dip, possibly. I don't remember if they had fruit. Not much in the way of good protein though.



Yes, there is a big tray of pita bread to dip in the hummus and black bean dip.  No fresh fruit when we were there 2 weeks ago.  Also to drink were things like lemonade and soda, but I think there was diet soda.  The dessert party was a lot of fun, but there is a great deal of sugar, would be nice if they did have carrot & celery sticks, pepperoni.  Here's a picture of the amount of non-sugar food:


----------



## WestieCrazy

The black bean dip was delicious, though.  For my 12 yr old son, who loves dessert, the black bean dip was his favorite food of the night! 

I do agree with a previous reply - call before you go and see if they can accommodate your husband.  At every sit-down meal we had, the first thing the wait-staff asked was if there were any food allergies or concerns.  So, to me Disney seems to be pretty aware and willing to work with dietary needs.  Have fun!


----------



## pooh'smate

WestieCrazy said:


> The black bean dip was delicious, though.  For my 12 yr old son, who loves dessert, the black bean dip was his favorite food of the night!



My dd (11) loved the black bean dip and she too has a sweet tooth. If I could ever find the recipe for it I would make her day.


----------



## Elliemay2

Shellbells said:


> We're going in December and the SW dessert party is my #1 choice for an "extra". Any chance it will be going on them or will be have to do the Jingle dessert party?


We went in Dec and they switched from SW to the Jingle party right before we booked it.  We were hoping for SW, but it didn't happen.  Still had a blast though!


----------



## grumpy28

WestieCrazy said:


> The black bean dip was delicious, though.  For my 12 yr old son, who loves dessert, the black bean dip was his favorite food of the night!
> 
> I do agree with a previous reply - call before you go and see if they can accommodate your husband.  At every sit-down meal we had, the first thing the wait-staff asked was if there were any food allergies or concerns.  So, to me Disney seems to be pretty aware and willing to work with dietary needs.  Have fun!



This and your previous post are very helpful! Thank you! Love to see the pics, to get a visual of what DH can eat. Its a shame there aren't a few more non sugary/carby  options. DH will enjoy the few things he can eat though. And I will eat extra dessert for him!


----------



## soniam

grumpy28 said:


> This and your previous post are very helpful! Thank you! Love to see the pics, to get a visual of what DH can eat. Its a shame there aren't a few more non sugary/carby  options. DH will enjoy the few things he can eat though. And I will eat extra dessert for him!



As a bonafide sugar and carb addict, I try to eat very few sugar and carbs at home. It's really hard at these things. Even just adding some vegetables for the dips and fruit would make a huge difference. I wouldn't mind something meaty too


----------



## mspoppins14

Does anyone know when the May the 4th merch would sell out by?  Was planning on RD at MK then hopping to HS around noon but don't want to miss out.


----------



## yulilin3

mspoppins14 said:


> Does anyone know when the May the 4th merch would sell out by?  Was planning on RD at MK then hopping to HS around noon but don't want to miss out.


it shouldn't sell out that fast unless they made very little. But if you truly don't want to miss out I would rope drop DHS


----------



## WestieCrazy

pooh'smate said:


> My dd (11) loved the black bean dip and she too has a sweet tooth. If I could ever find the recipe for it I would make her day.



Believe me, when we came home I searched for recipes for black bean dip!  I made one, and it was pretty good, but it wasn't the same.  I guess we need another trip back to Disney...


----------



## WestieCrazy

grumpy28 said:


> This and your previous post are very helpful! Thank you! Love to see the pics, to get a visual of what DH can eat. Its a shame there aren't a few more non sugary/carby  options. DH will enjoy the few things he can eat though. And I will eat extra dessert for him!



You're welcome!  You will definitely be able to eat extra dessert, there's so much!  The dessert party was a lot of fun - and the fireworks are amazing!


----------



## pooh'smate

WestieCrazy said:


> Believe me, when we came home I searched for recipes for black bean dip!  I made one, and it was pretty good, but it wasn't the same.  I guess we need another trip back to Disney...



I tried that too, she tried and said it wasn't the same and wouldn't eat it lol. She made me promise we would go back the next time we go to Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

Well I am now in the search for the 40th Anniversary mb. I was at MK yesterday and even though the app said they had some it was not true. So today I am headed to DHS (it shows availability) fingers crossed


----------



## SarahSnow

yulilin3 said:


> Well I am now in the search for the 40th Anniversary mb. I was at MK yesterday and even though the app said they had some it was not true. So today I am headed to DHS (it shows availability) fingers crossed



I was able to buy the 40th Anniversary mb via the Shop Disney app yesterday.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Well I am now in the search for the 40th Anniversary mb. I was at MK yesterday and even though the app said they had some it was not true. So today I am headed to DHS (it shows availability) fingers crossed


Let me know! I want to try to find one when it down there in about a month if they still have them then. I'm not going to DHS tho....


----------



## yulilin3

SarahSnow said:


> I was able to buy the 40th Anniversary mb via the Shop Disney app yesterday.


I just doesn't want to pay for shipping since I live here in Orlando



rteetz said:


> Let me know! I want to try to find one when it down there in about a month if they still have them then. I'm not going to DHS tho....


I found it at Mickey's of Hollywood,  they were unavailable at mk.


----------



## yulilin3

So pretty


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I just doesn't want to pay for shipping since I live here in Orlando
> 
> 
> I found it at Mickey's of Hollywood,  they were unavailable at mk.


Ok I might just have to buy it on the app.


----------



## preemiemama

If you buy it through the parks app, how does it get linked to your account?  (I am in NC so not getting to the parks until our trip in July!)  Also, thoughts on how long it will be available?


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> If you buy it through the parks app, how does it get linked to your account?  (I am in NC so not getting to the parks until our trip in July!)  Also, thoughts on how long it will be available?


You link it yourself through MDE.


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> If you buy it through the parks app, how does it get linked to your account?  (I am in NC so not getting to the parks until our trip in July!)  Also, thoughts on how long it will be available?


I asked about availability,  it's a limited release so after they sell out it's their choice to make more or not
When you buy the mb you just have to input the code in the back of the mb and link it on mde


----------



## preemiemama

DH likes it, but he's also a Grumpy fan (which they also released in black!).  Not sure which one we will get yet.  I am torn between this and holding out for a Pirates one (to coincide with the release?). Decisions, right?


----------



## yulilin3

I asked yesterday about May 4th and got the same answers over and over " nothing planned but you never know " So, of course I'll be at DHS at rope drop on Thursday 
Unrelated I asked about the Starlord/Baby Groot meet at One Man's Dream and the CM said "unofficially starts on Friday"


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> So pretty


VERY cool, but can we all agree Mark Hamill NEVER looked like that?


----------



## HCinKC

JennLTX said:


> VERY cool, but can we all agree Mark Hamill NEVER looked like that?


What? I think he is looks exactly like He-Man come to life.


----------



## JennLTX

HCinKC said:


> What? I think he is looks exactly like He-Man come to life.


He-Man ASPIRED to be as cool as Mark Hamill.


----------



## Kamy04

We will be at Hs on May 4th, too!  Just happened that way, but it will be fun to see if anyhing happens.  Expecting nothing.  We hsve an 8:05 adr to sign ds up for jta!  Hope it isn't nutso.


----------



## JennLTX

Kamy04 said:


> We will be at Hs on May 4th, too!  Just happened that way, but it will be fun to see if anyhing happens.  Expecting nothing.  We hsve an 8:05 adr to sign ds up for jta!  Hope it isn't nutso.


I have no idea if they're still doing it, but when we were there on May 4th two years ago, one parent was allowed to train with his/her child.  I didn't because it was just the two of us and there was nowhere safe for my bag... plus I had a horror of getting carried away and having to be dragged off the stage...


----------



## Kamy04

Omg my husband woukd LOVE that!  The 2yo woukd have a fit, though!  Lol


----------



## yulilin3

unfortunately I doubt Parent/kid JT is coming back ever. From what I heard it was a nightmare for CM. But who knows, maybe when they open SWLand they can have something for adults


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately I doubt Parent/kid JT is coming back ever. From what I heard it was a nightmare for CM. But who knows, maybe when they open SWLand they can have something for adults


That's a shame, but I do recall a dad behaving VERY badly in my kiddo's class, so I don't blame them.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately I doubt Parent/kid JT is coming back ever. From what I heard it was a nightmare for CM. But who knows, maybe when they open SWLand they can have something for adults


Yeah I don't think that we will see that either. With Star Wars land I am not sure that would fit the environment to have that. If Jedi training stays with SWL I think it will be changed to fit the theme of that land.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don't think that we will see that either. With Star Wars land I am not sure that would fit the environment to have that. If Jedi training stays with SWL I think it will be changed to fit the theme of that land.


As we were sweltering in the waiting area before last year's class, I got to chatting with one of the CMs who said they're building a "temple" in SWL that's actually indoors.  No idea if he's right, but it sure sounded like a great idea to me!


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> As we were sweltering in the waiting area before last year's class, I got to chatting with one of the CMs who said they're building a "temple" in SWL that's actually indoors.  No idea if he's right, but it sure sounded like a great idea to me!


I've heard mumblings of that as well but looking at concept art and such I'm not sure where that would be.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> I've heard mumblings of that as well but looking at concept art and such I'm not sure where that would be.


Agreed.  That said, it won't matter because my little Padawan is about to age out of training and that makes me really really sad...


----------



## LAS2012

We have the dessert party booked for May 30th.  Two adults with DS10 and DD5.  Can we expect to accomplish the meet and greets during the party time, or should be try to get those completed in advance of the party?  We really want to ensure we get to participate in the meet and greets, but I also would hate to burn up park time earlier in the day if that is unnecessary.  Any suggestions on how to prioritize our time that day and evening from the been-there-done-that crew?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## rteetz

Heads up! May 4th movie marathon on TBS 

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/star-wars-tbs-air-six-200843766.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma


----------



## Roxyfire

LAS2012 said:


> We have the dessert party booked for May 30th.  Two adults with DS10 and DD5.  Can we expect to accomplish the meet and greets during the party time, or should be try to get those completed in advance of the party?  We really want to ensure we get to participate in the meet and greets, but I also would hate to burn up park time earlier in the day if that is unnecessary.  Any suggestions on how to prioritize our time that day and evening from the been-there-done-that crew?  Thanks for any advice!



The waits were short when we were there in october, plus the entrance to kylo/chewy was right near the party. I'd imagine the bb8 one is going to be in much more demand so if you have some downtime before the party starts, you could try then.


----------



## yulilin3

LAS2012 said:


> We have the dessert party booked for May 30th.  Two adults with DS10 and DD5.  Can we expect to accomplish the meet and greets during the party time, or should be try to get those completed in advance of the party?  We really want to ensure we get to participate in the meet and greets, but I also would hate to burn up park time earlier in the day if that is unnecessary.  Any suggestions on how to prioritize our time that day and evening from the been-there-done-that crew?  Thanks for any advice!


If meeting the characters is high on your priority list I would meet them earlier. Morning time is a good time to meet then with minimal wait.  
When I book dessert parties I like to enjoy them anne not be rushing to do something else


----------



## lovethattink

May the 4th be with you!

Looks like at some point today the 3 moderators of TPAS will be at DHS. Not sure if at the same time or not.

I'll be wearing a ridiculously big, wide brimmed hat since I'm not suppose to be out in the sun for a year and a Vader shirt.


----------



## yulilin3

May the 4th be With You!!


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> May the 4th be with you!
> 
> Looks like at some point today the 3 moderators of TPAS will be at DHS. Not sure if at the same time or not.
> 
> I'll be wearing a ridiculously big, wide brimmed hat since I'm not suppose to be out in the sun for a year and a Vader shirt.


It looks like I'll be there around 4ish. I'll pm you on fb to see if you are still around. @hiroMYhero  I'll text you when I get there


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like I'll be there around 4ish. I'll pm you on fb to see if you are still around. @hiroMYhero  I'll text you when I get there



I think we're only staying til noon. My husband has a 501st troop at a library late this afternoon.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I think we're only staying til noon. My husband has a 501st troop at a library late this afternoon.


Gotcha, have fun


----------



## BaseballMoM2007

What are the chances at a star wars character meal coming back like they used to have at star wars weekend?


----------



## yulilin3

BaseballMoM2007 said:


> What are the chances at a star wars character meal coming back like they used to have at star wars weekend?


Disney/Star Wars Character meals? slim to none. Kathleen Kennedy didn't want the characters from SW to do Disney crossovers. Now a SW character meal could still happen


----------



## BaseballMoM2007

yulilin3 said:


> Disney/Star Wars Character meals? slim to none. Kathleen Kennedy didn't want the characters from SW to do Disney crossovers. Now a SW character meal could still happen



Either would be good. I would probably prefer the Disney characters in the sw costumes but I think DS would like the regular ones.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like I'll be there around 4ish. I'll pm you on fb to see if you are still around. @hiroMYhero  I'll text you when I get there





lovethattink said:


> I think we're only staying til noon. My husband has a 501st troop at a library late this afternoon.


We hope to get there before noon. Will text and hopefully see both of you today!


----------



## rteetz

Special Princess Leia/R2D2 Magicband. 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-released-for-may-the-4th-star-wars-day-2017/

It just might be calling my name...


----------



## Ahuck06

Is there a special schedule for SW fireworks at DHS? We're not going til sept and I couldn't pull up a schedule of events that far out. Is it a nightly show like MK? Im not a SW fanatic **gasp** I know, I know, buuuut my husband is, I think this would be a nice break for him from all the princesses he'll be around for 10 days  (including our 2 daughters)


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Special Princess Leia/R2D2 Magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-released-for-may-the-4th-star-wars-day-2017/
> 
> It just might be calling my name...



I need to replace my Rey MB 1.0. However, I don't like that this one is white. I think it would get dirty looking fast. I think I will hold out.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I need to replace my Rey MB 1.0. However, I don't like that this one is white. I think it would get dirty looking fast. I think I will hold out.


Hold out I did not....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I need to replace my Rey MB 1.0. However, I don't like that this one is white. I think it would get dirty looking fast. I think I will hold out.


I'd love somewhat of a Leia/Carrie tribute band... maybe I'll make that on my own online...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd love somewhat of a Leia/Carrie tribute band... maybe I'll make that on my own online...


This is a tribute band. Leia and Kenny Baker (R2) both passed last year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> This is a tribute band. Leia and Kenny Baker (R2) both passed last year.


It doesn't have that feel for me, I guess. And as @soniam said, I can't see getting white.


----------



## Emtgirljen

rteetz said:


> Hold out I did not....



I didn't either. I'm weak, I tell you. Weak!


----------



## Roxyfire

soniam said:


> I need to replace my Rey MB 1.0. However, I don't like that this one is white. I think it would get dirty looking fast. I think I will hold out.



I don't think the white will be too bad. My apple watch band is white also and I just clean it with makeup brush cleaner.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm home already. It was very hot out there.  Hydrate my friends! 

I didn't see any shirts for the 5th. Did I miss them?

Dh and ds bought 4th t-shirts and a water bottle. I got the $19.99 purchase with purchase Mickey backpack.


----------



## bluefunnel

lovethattink said:


> I'm home already. It was very hot out there.  Hydrate my friends!
> 
> I didn't see any shirts for the 5th. Did I miss them?
> 
> Dh and ds bought 4th t-shirts and a water bottle. I got the $19.99 purchase with purchase Mickey backpack.



I think they are going with just the one shirt this year since it has the dual theme.

Today was going to be an off day so we just popped in for a couple of hours to shop for the new stuff.  I love the new band, got the bottle, the shirt and the pins as well.



soniam said:


> I need to replace my Rey MB 1.0. However, I don't like that this one is white. I think it would get dirty looking fast. I think I will hold out.



There's also a black 40th anniversary band. I don't think I saw it at HS but yesterday it was on a table in Tomorrowland(Merchant of Venus, I think).


----------



## rteetz

bluefunnel said:


> There's also a black 40th anniversary band. I don't think I saw it at HS but yesterday it was on a table in Tomorrowland(Merchant of Venus, I think).


It is also on the shop Disney parks app.


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> It is also on the shop Disney parks app.



Did you also break down and get that one two?

The Leia one looks nice.


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> Did you also break down and get that one two?
> 
> The Leia one looks nice.


No just the Leia/R2 one.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

I got one of the hats I can't find much information on them anywhere


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately I doubt Parent/kid JT is coming back ever. From what I heard it was a nightmare for CM. But who knows, maybe when they open SWLand they can have something for adults


 
and teens!


----------



## FoxC63

JennLTX said:


> Agreed.  That said, it won't matter because my little Padawan is about to age out of training and that makes me really really sad...



Exactly!  Disney needs to add things for teens!


----------



## yulilin3

Ahuck06 said:


> Is there a special schedule for SW fireworks at DHS? We're not going til sept and I couldn't pull up a schedule of events that far out. Is it a nightly show like MK? Im not a SW fanatic **gasp** I know, I know, buuuut my husband is, I think this would be a nice break for him from all the princesses he'll be around for 10 days  (including our 2 daughters)


The schedule is kept updated on page 1 post 11, right now it's out until the end of August, should update in a month or so.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Exactly!  Disney needs to add things for teens!


I'm a teen and think there I should plenty for me to do.


----------



## FoxC63

Woot!  15 pages and all caught up and get this ... I have NO questions!  hehehe!

Well just one, did you guys get a chance to meet up @yulilin3  and @hiroMYhero  ?  That sounds like fun!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Woot!  15 pages and all caught up and get this ... I have NO questions!  hehehe!
> 
> Well just one, did you guys get a chance to meet up @yulilin3  and @hiroMYhero  ?  That sounds like fun!


nope, timing did not work out. We have been together but not the three of us at the same time


----------



## yulilin3

Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging, but I know some of you like to stay informed with my son's shenanigans in the Orlando entertainment business. Today he started as part of the Ragtime Gals pre show for  the Jimmy Fallon ride at Universal. So if you are coming to Orlando and visiting Universal you might see him here, or at Frog Choir or he can be the stage assistant at Diagon Alley .Here he is rocking the ukelele.


----------



## FoxC63

Well that's a bummer!  I made plans to met up with @Cluelyss in October and she ditched me.  So for next year we have an "understanding" if one of us backs out they have to have their picture taken while upside-down WITH a character!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Well that's a bummer!  I made plans to met up with @Cluelyss in October and she ditched me.  So for next year we have an "understanding" if one of us backs out they have to have their picture taken while upside-down WITH a character!


If I hadn't been stuck waiting for FoP for an hour and a half I would've made it. There's always next time right


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging, but I know some of you like to stay informed with my son's shenanigans in the Orlando entertainment business. Today he started as part of the Ragtime Gals pre show for  the Jimmy Fallon ride at Universal. So if you are coming to Orlando and visiting Universal you might see him here, or at Frog Choir or he can be the stage assistant at Diagon Alley .Here he is rocking the ukelele.



hola guapo!!! - your son is handsome!


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging, but I know some of you like to stay informed with my son's shenanigans in the Orlando entertainment business. Today he started as part of the Ragtime Gals pre show for  the Jimmy Fallon ride at Universal. So if you are coming to Orlando and visiting Universal you might see him here, or at Frog Choir or he can be the stage assistant at Diagon Alley .Here he is rocking the ukelele.


THAT. IS. AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging, but I know some of you like to stay informed with my son's shenanigans in the Orlando entertainment business. Today he started as part of the Ragtime Gals pre show for  the Jimmy Fallon ride at Universal. So if you are coming to Orlando and visiting Universal you might see him here, or at Frog Choir or he can be the stage assistant at Diagon Alley .Here he is rocking the ukelele.



That's awesome! Tell him congratulations. I really hope DS and I get to see him when we come Memorial Day weekend. If not then, then maybe late July when we all will be down.


----------



## anricat

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging, but I know some of you like to stay informed with my son's shenanigans in the Orlando entertainment business. Today he started as part of the Ragtime Gals pre show for  the Jimmy Fallon ride at Universal. So if you are coming to Orlando and visiting Universal you might see him here, or at Frog Choir or he can be the stage assistant at Diagon Alley .Here he is rocking the ukelele.



How exciting for him! I love it! 

We have our very first trip to Universal planned at the end of the month and I'm sooooo excited. My DD (age 8) doesn't know. I nearly spill the beans every darn day.


----------



## FastPasser

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging


Forgiven, great stuff.


----------



## yulilin3

Cause I'm feeling nostalgic and facebook keeps reminding me of all the SWW posts that I did over the years during this time period 
Watch what happened off stage during Hyperspace Hoopla


----------



## goofy4tink

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging, but I know some of you like to stay informed with my son's shenanigans in the Orlando entertainment business. Today he started as part of the Ragtime Gals pre show for  the Jimmy Fallon ride at Universal. So if you are coming to Orlando and visiting Universal you might see him here, or at Frog Choir or he can be the stage assistant at Diagon Alley .Here he is rocking the ukelele.


That is so terrific!!!!  Maybe my dopey dd will get hired over there in the near future!!! She would love to be in entertainment, but knows that her height is always going to be an issue!!! Well, unless she wants to hang out with Scooby Doo....been there, done that!!!


----------



## Kamy04

DH and DS6 are doing the Star Wars Tour today!  It is killing me not being there (even though I have never seen Sw lol). TOld DH to take tons of pics, but I bet he won't .


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> Off topic and please forgive my momma bragging, but I know some of you like to stay informed with my son's shenanigans in the Orlando entertainment business. Today he started as part of the Ragtime Gals pre show for  the Jimmy Fallon ride at Universal. So if you are coming to Orlando and visiting Universal you might see him here, or at Frog Choir or he can be the stage assistant at Diagon Alley .Here he is rocking the ukelele.


That is so awesome! We had the lucky timing to see the Ragtime Gals on our last trip but I can't remember if he was one of the ones out or not. I'm going to keep an eye out when we are back in a few weeks.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> That is so awesome! We had the lucky timing to see the Ragtime Gals on our last trip but I can't remember if he was one of the ones out or not. I'm going to keep an eye out when we are back in a few weeks.


His first day was Friday


----------



## leiaorgana

So after much deliberation (arguing ha!) and the recent Sci-Fi menu changes we've decided to cancel our reservation there and do the Star Wars Dessert Party again this year! We'll be there on the 20th June  I'm actually really excited for it because it's something we weren't originally planning on doing again this year and I'm quite interested to see how it works in the Launch Bay because when we did the dessert party last June it was one of the last few they did outside before it moved. Looks like I've got a lot of reading up to do about it now! Do you still get the lanyard when you check in?


----------



## yulilin3

leiaorgana said:


> So after much deliberation (arguing ha!) and the recent Sci-Fi menu changes we've decided to cancel our reservation there and do the Star Wars Dessert Party again this year! We'll be there on the 20th June  I'm actually really excited for it because it's something we weren't originally planning on doing again this year and I'm quite interested to see how it works in the Launch Bay because when we did the dessert party last June it was one of the last few they did outside before it moved. Looks like I've got a lot of reading up to do about it now! Do you still get the lanyard when you check in?


yes the lanyard is still there. I hope you have an awesome time


----------



## leiaorgana

yulilin3 said:


> yes the lanyard is still there. I hope you have an awesome time



Yay! We only got wristbands when we did it last time so I was hoping they were still doing the lanyards  & thank you! I'm sure we will


----------



## Skywise

What changed on the sci-fi menu?  I've been looking on the boards and at the menu but I can't recall exactly what might have changed.


----------



## leiaorgana

Skywise said:


> What changed on the sci-fi menu?  I've been looking on the boards and at the menu but I can't recall exactly what might have changed.



They took the Vegetarian Shepherd's Pie off the menu, which is the only thing several members of my family will eat there, and they changed what comes with the steak now so I'm not too keen on that and they took away my favourite starter too  From what I can tell they've just added a load of different burgers and salads to the mains and boneless wings to the starters.


----------



## Roxyfire

Skywise said:


> What changed on the sci-fi menu?  I've been looking on the boards and at the menu but I can't recall exactly what might have changed.



The removed the salmon blt and chicken sandwich and added some salads.


----------



## MrBigBen

If fan here, gf as well and even our 3 yr old loves SW. Were going in a few weeks to WDW just for a few days and I have a day blocked off and planned for HS. We would all love the dessert party but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger back of the price, would be close to $275 CAD for us three and it seems crazy for (realistically) a couple cupcakes and a drink with priority standing room. 

If it had a meal? Or a buffet... am I wrong?


----------



## Roxyfire

MrBigBen said:


> If fan here, gf as well and even our 3 yr old loves SW. Were going in a few weeks to WDW just for a few days and I have a day blocked off and planned for HS. We would all love the dessert party but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger back of the price, would be close to $275 CAD for us three and it seems crazy for (realistically) a couple cupcakes and a drink with priority standing room.
> 
> If it had a meal? Or a buffet... am I wrong?



I think with the exchange rate that makes it a tough sell. It is more than "just a couple of cupcakes" but not a full meal either. If you're willing to stake out a spot ahead of time and let your gf and the 3 year old do something else while you wait, that's probably a better plan. If you're not picky about standing in a less than ideal spot, even better.


----------



## yulilin3

MrBigBen said:


> If fan here, gf as well and even our 3 yr old loves SW. Were going in a few weeks to WDW just for a few days and I have a day blocked off and planned for HS. We would all love the dessert party but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger back of the price, would be close to $275 CAD for us three and it seems crazy for (realistically) a couple cupcakes and a drink with priority standing room.
> 
> If it had a meal? Or a buffet... am I wrong?


you basically pay for peace of mind.
You have a designated, good viewing location.
You get desserts and savory items, along with alcoholic and non alcoholic beverages, inside an air conditioned area themed to Star Wars and with SW music
I have done the dessert party a couple of times and it's worth it in the sense that I don't have to grab a spot an hour and a half early. Especially in the summer months it's brutal
Now people have come on here to say that they have managed to grab a last minute spot that wasn't bad but I just don't like squeezing in last minute, I feel bad for the people that have waited an hour (just my opinion)


----------



## texasgingerbread

leiaorgana said:


> Yay! We only got wristbands when we did it last time so I was hoping they were still doing the lanyards  & thank you! I'm sure we will



Does anyone have a picture of the lanyard?  I was just about to buy lanyards for my children for our Disney cruise but we're doing this pre-cruise so this might work for them.


----------



## BobaFettuciniAlfredo

We're arriving at WDW on 12/16 and want to see Ep. VIII at the AMC in DS. Any rumors on what DS or the parks are doing for the release? Sorry if I missed it in previous posts. Tried combing through the thread, but it's daunting. I kept getting side tracked by other info. When I found a SW quiz about naming SW characters around page 200, I gave up and decided to just ask!


----------



## yulilin3

BobaFettuciniAlfredo said:


> We're arriving at WDW on 12/16 and want to see Ep. VIII at the AMC in DS. Any rumors on what DS or the parks are doing for the release? Sorry if I missed it in previous posts. Tried combing through the thread, but it's daunting. I kept getting side tracked by other info. When I found a SW quiz about naming SW characters around page 200, I gave up and decided to just ask!


Any confirmed information will be on page 1. If it's not there,  there's nothing confirmed
So,  Nothing has been announced but I think we can expect Galactic Nights party for the opening weekend,  maybe on that Friday.
Btw love your username


----------



## Abigail Broughton

yulilin3 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> This page will talk specifically about Star Wars Launch Bay  and any other SW offerings they will have at DHS. Also feel free to share your love of SW
> 
> A little background on myself: Hi my name is Yulady (You-Lady), I'm a 42 year old mom of 2 teenagers and I love Star Wars. I'm an Orlando resident and an AP holder for the past 16 years.
> 
> I post as objective as I can, I don’t usually answer the question “is it worth it”, that’s a subjective question but I will always give you my views on everything SW and my personal experiences with the event. I post everything as a rumor (even if it comes from very reliable inside sources) until Disney announces either thru their Parks Blog or directly on the WDW site.





yulilin3 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> This page will talk specifically about Star Wars Launch Bay  and any other SW offerings they will have at DHS. Also feel free to share your love of SW
> 
> A little background on myself: Hi my name is Yulady (You-Lady), I'm a 42 year old mom of 2 teenagers and I love Star Wars. I'm an Orlando resident and an AP holder for the past 16 years.
> 
> I post as objective as I can, I don’t usually answer the question “is it worth it”, that’s a subjective question but I will always give you my views on everything SW and my personal experiences with the event. I post everything as a rumor (even if it comes from very reliable inside sources) until Disney announces either thru their Parks Blog or directly on the WDW site.


Thank you for your help. I cant imagine life living next to Disneyworld! I am a blessed mom of 2 46 with a 15 and 6 year old and a love for everything Disney. We live in New England which I love except living so far from the magic. We are so excited to arrive for only our 3rd trip in September staying at th YC for 9 nights and our first night at POR in a royal room. I cant stop thinking and planning. I have not been to HS for the Star Wars show. Can you just walk in for the event and see it or do you recommend the dessert party? I am looking every morning for the release dates. Do you ever stay on property and if so do you have a favorite resort. I am a stay at home mom and I always dreamed what life would be like to head out to Magic Kingdom anytime I wanted with my kids if we lived so close as you do. Do you still LOVE going? I also have an 830 Crystal Palace reservation but am now worried I wont get that early arrival amazing photos on Main Street with the new early arrival of letting everyone in 1 hr before rope drop. Any suggestions?


----------



## yulilin3

Abigail Broughton said:


> Thank you for your help. I cant imagine life living next to Disneyworld! I am a blessed mom of 2 46 with a 15 and 6 year old and a love for everything Disney. We live in New England which I love except living so far from the magic. We are so excited to arrive for only our 3rd trip in September staying at th YC for 9 nights and our first night at POR in a royal room. I cant stop thinking and planning. I have not been to HS for the Star Wars show. Can you just walk in for the event and see it or do you recommend the dessert party? I am looking every morning for the release dates. Do you ever stay on property and if so do you have a favorite resort. I am a stay at home mom and I always dreamed what life would be like to head out to Magic Kingdom anytime I wanted with my kids if we lived so close as you do. Do you still LOVE going? I also have an 830 Crystal Palace reservation but am now worried I wont get that early arrival amazing photos on Main Street with the new early arrival of letting everyone in 1 hr before rope drop. Any suggestions?


welcome to our SW family
You cannot show up 30 minutes before the show and expect a good spot. If you read page one there are reviews and reports on where the best spot is and how early to get there (at least an hour and a half) for that reason I recommend the dessert party if you have the means, again reviews on the dessert party are on page 1.
I have stayed on property a couple of times, I love AKL and POR
You can get to MK early, be at the entrance no later than 7:30am and you will get photos of an empty-ish Main Street, if your main purpose for having an early Crystal Palace breakfast is for empty MS pictures then I would drop it, but if you enjoy the characters and the food then keep it
Any other SW related questions feel free to ask
Oh, and no, after 18 years with an annual pass, going multiple times a week, I am not tired of it and I love going


----------



## Abigail Broughton

yulilin3 said:


> welcome to our SW family
> You cannot show up 30 minutes before the show and expect a good spot. If you read page one there are reviews and reports on where the best spot is and how early to get there (at least an hour and a half) for that reason I recommend the dessert party if you have the means, again reviews on the dessert party are on page 1.
> I have stayed on property a couple of times, I love AKL and POR
> You can get to MK early, be at the entrance no later than 7:30am and you will get photos of an empty-ish Main Street, if your main purpose for having an early Crystal Palace breakfast is for empty MS pictures then I would drop it, but if you enjoy the characters and the food then keep it
> Any other SW related questions feel free to ask
> Oh, and no, after 18 years with an annual pass, going multiple times a week, I am not tired of it and I love going


Thank you! I am completely jealous. I cant imagine what that is like. Wonderful im sure. Since you offered your Disney knowledge... Have you been to California Grille for fireworks and dinning and do you have a favorite spot to watch MK parade and fireworks in the park? I was going to sit myself on a curb on Main Street about 2hrs prior. Any suggestions?


----------



## yulilin3

Abigail Broughton said:


> Thank you! I am completely jealous. I cant imagine what that is like. Wonderful im sure. Since you offered your Disney knowledge... Have you been to California Grille for fireworks and dinning and do you have a favorite spot to watch MK parade and fireworks in the park? I was going to sit myself on a curb on Main Street about 2hrs prior. Any suggestions?


we concentrate on SW on this thread. But I'll answer your questions, in the future you can use the search button on the top to look for specific topics on the boards
I have not been to California Grill, way out of my budget
MK Parade: I like watching from just outside Country Bears, there's a wooden, slightly raised platform that offers shade. If not from right in front of the Barbershop, depending on time of year you'll be fine getting a spot an hour before or less
Fireworks: the new show will require you watch from the front of the castle, so anywhere in the hub and Main street where you have a clear view of the castle


----------



## angai379

For all the Her Universe fans there's a new t-shirt out that I love!! I'm guessing for Mother's Day.  Padme and Leila.


----------



## Stitch813

When do they usually announce the dessert party dates?  The dates are available through August....I'm going in September


----------



## yulilin3

Stitch813 said:


> When do they usually announce the dessert party dates?  The dates are available through August....I'm going in September


lately they've been updating about 2 months ahead of time. You can see the trend of release on page one post 11


----------



## klmall

Warning: A negative review of the show and mucho complaining .

We attended the party on 4/29 and while we enjoyed the food and drinks we found the reserved fireworks viewing area a mess. According to the CMs the 'star troopers were running late' which caused everyone to be rushed out to the reserved viewing area quite late. Then several people in the party group just ran to the front of the viewing area and blocked viewing for many others including my husband on his ECV. 

Warning: Sorry for the complaining that follows here. And typical of almost all parade viewing type situations nowadays, a couple people insisted on placing their children on shoulders blocking views for many. When the couple in front of us placed their loud, screaming 3 or 4 year old on dad's shoulders WITH HIS extended Star Wars lightsaber waving around it really made viewing the show almost impossible and didn't quiet him. His mother also insisted on holding her small phone up above us to film the whole show. She loudly proclaimed "well at least we can watch the show later at home". Well, please invite us too since we could barely see it. 

But I think most disappointing of all was the show/fireworks itself. It was very hard to view the scenes on the buildings and we felt that the fireworks weren't coordinated well with the show itself; they seemed just incidental. I'm surprised people haven't really commented on this. We felt that the buildings aren't well suited for this and the palm trees truly blocked viewing on the left side. Couldn't Disney just invest in a couple huge retractable screens that would roll down for better viewing and maybe move those palm trees?

This was the only special experience selected for our trip and we only go every three years so I know I probably had unrealistic expectations. I'm over it now (DH isn't at all!) and I did manage to get a few decent shots with my zoom dSLR lens. We liked the excellent food and CM interaction during the dessert party itself. The frozen nutella treats were scrumptious and DH and DS enjoyed the margaritas.

Would I go again? Maybe solo but then the food part would be wasted on me since I hardly ate and didn't drink (maybe that would have improved my experience....(LOL).

I'm sure our experience wasn't typical so others should try for themselves.

Thanks for reading my rant and rave............


----------



## soniam

klmall said:


> Warning: A negative review of the show and mucho complaining .
> 
> We attended the party on 4/29 and while we enjoyed the food and drinks we found the reserved fireworks viewing area a mess. According to the CMs the 'star troopers were running late' which caused everyone to be rushed out to the reserved viewing area quite late. Then several people in the party group just ran to the front of the viewing area and blocked viewing for many others including my husband on his ECV.
> 
> Warning: Sorry for the complaining that follows here. And typical of almost all parade viewing type situations nowadays, a couple people insisted on placing their children on shoulders blocking views for many. When the couple in front of us placed their loud, screaming 3 or 4 year old on dad's shoulders WITH HIS extended Star Wars lightsaber waving around it really made viewing the show almost impossible and didn't quiet him. His mother also insisted on holding her small phone up above us to film the whole show. She loudly proclaimed "well at least we can watch the show later at home". Well, please invite us too since we could barely see it.
> 
> But I think most disappointing of all was the show/fireworks itself. It was very hard to view the scenes on the buildings and we felt that the fireworks weren't coordinated well with the show itself; they seemed just incidental. I'm surprised people haven't really commented on this. We felt that the buildings aren't well suited for this and the palm trees truly blocked viewing on the left side. Couldn't Disney just invest in a couple huge retractable screens that would roll down for better viewing and maybe move those palm trees?
> 
> This was the only special experience selected for our trip and we only go every three years so I know I probably had unrealistic expectations. I'm over it now (DH isn't at all!) and I did manage to get a few decent shots with my zoom dSLR lens. We liked the excellent food and CM interaction during the dessert party itself. The frozen nutella treats were scrumptious and DH and DS enjoyed the margaritas.
> 
> Would I go again? Maybe solo but then the food part would be wasted on me since I hardly ate and didn't drink (maybe that would have improved my experience....(LOL).
> 
> I'm sure our experience wasn't typical so others should try for themselves.
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant and rave............



I am sorry that your experience was so bad. I know how that can be. Our second time to do the party wasn't the best, because we got out late after missing the storm troopers I think people have complained about the show, but that was really early on. This is now the 2nd or 3rd iteration, depending upon if you count the Star Wars Weekends show. It's not as good as the original, but there is no way they will go back to the original show. The current fireworks are causing fire issues and disturbing the animals at AK, so the original show, which had way more fireworks, would be even worse. I think they might get rid of the fireworks entirely, since they are are having fire issues now.

I thought they had a dedicated ECV area at the front. They used to. Maybe they don't do it every night. It's hard to get a good view of this show. They only time I have had a good view was at our first party for the original show since we were right in front and also for Jingle Bell Jingle Bam during a rainstorm, everyone had left and we were at the back of the non-party viewing area. I may be rude, but I don't feel bad at all asking people to put the phones and kids down. Doesn't mean they will do it though.


----------



## yulilin3

klmall said:


> Warning: A negative review of the show and mucho complaining .
> 
> We attended the party on 4/29 and while we enjoyed the food and drinks we found the reserved fireworks viewing area a mess. According to the CMs the 'star troopers were running late' which caused everyone to be rushed out to the reserved viewing area quite late. Then several people in the party group just ran to the front of the viewing area and blocked viewing for many others including my husband on his ECV.
> 
> Warning: Sorry for the complaining that follows here. And typical of almost all parade viewing type situations nowadays, a couple people insisted on placing their children on shoulders blocking views for many. When the couple in front of us placed their loud, screaming 3 or 4 year old on dad's shoulders WITH HIS extended Star Wars lightsaber waving around it really made viewing the show almost impossible and didn't quiet him. His mother also insisted on holding her small phone up above us to film the whole show. She loudly proclaimed "well at least we can watch the show later at home". Well, please invite us too since we could barely see it.
> 
> But I think most disappointing of all was the show/fireworks itself. It was very hard to view the scenes on the buildings and we felt that the fireworks weren't coordinated well with the show itself; they seemed just incidental. I'm surprised people haven't really commented on this. We felt that the buildings aren't well suited for this and the palm trees truly blocked viewing on the left side. Couldn't Disney just invest in a couple huge retractable screens that would roll down for better viewing and maybe move those palm trees?
> 
> This was the only special experience selected for our trip and we only go every three years so I know I probably had unrealistic expectations. I'm over it now (DH isn't at all!) and I did manage to get a few decent shots with my zoom dSLR lens. We liked the excellent food and CM interaction during the dessert party itself. The frozen nutella treats were scrumptious and DH and DS enjoyed the margaritas.
> 
> Would I go again? Maybe solo but then the food part would be wasted on me since I hardly ate and didn't drink (maybe that would have improved my experience....(LOL).
> 
> I'm sure our experience wasn't typical so others should try for themselves.
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant and rave............


no need to apologize about a negative review. We invite everyone's points of view and it helps others make a decision. I'll go in order of your comments
Stormtroopers running late might have been a CM not feeling well or any other sort of emergency
Wasn't there a reserved ecv w/c area for you?
Unfortunately there's very little Disney can do about rude guests, the shoving, kids on shoulders, devices in the air is a growing problem,
SWaGS is NOT a fireworks show and this has been explained over and over on this thread, also page one has tons of reviews from people, guests coming in and expecting a fireworks show are sure to be disappointed. The hub area of DHS is not suited for this kind of show and the palm trees and stage rigging is a problem, there's just no where else to put this show in the park. I like to watch from in behind  the stage, right in front of GMR, you are able to see the projections much better but lose the wideness of the show.
I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the show


----------



## jlundeen

klmall said:


> Warning: A negative review of the show and mucho complaining .
> 
> We attended the party on 4/29 and while we enjoyed the food and drinks we found the reserved fireworks viewing area a mess. According to the CMs the 'star troopers were running late' which caused everyone to be rushed out to the reserved viewing area quite late. Then several people in the party group just ran to the front of the viewing area and blocked viewing for many others including my husband on his ECV.
> 
> Warning: Sorry for the complaining that follows here. And typical of almost all parade viewing type situations nowadays, a couple people insisted on placing their children on shoulders blocking views for many. When the couple in front of us placed their loud, screaming 3 or 4 year old on dad's shoulders WITH HIS extended Star Wars lightsaber waving around it really made viewing the show almost impossible and didn't quiet him. His mother also insisted on holding her small phone up above us to film the whole show. She loudly proclaimed "well at least we can watch the show later at home". Well, please invite us too since we could barely see it.
> 
> But I think most disappointing of all was the show/fireworks itself. It was very hard to view the scenes on the buildings and we felt that the fireworks weren't coordinated well with the show itself; they seemed just incidental. I'm surprised people haven't really commented on this. We felt that the buildings aren't well suited for this and the palm trees truly blocked viewing on the left side. Couldn't Disney just invest in a couple huge retractable screens that would roll down for better viewing and maybe move those palm trees?
> 
> This was the only special experience selected for our trip and we only go every three years so I know I probably had unrealistic expectations. I'm over it now (DH isn't at all!) and I did manage to get a few decent shots with my zoom dSLR lens. We liked the excellent food and CM interaction during the dessert party itself. The frozen nutella treats were scrumptious and DH and DS enjoyed the margaritas.
> 
> Would I go again? Maybe solo but then the food part would be wasted on me since I hardly ate and didn't drink (maybe that would have improved my experience....(LOL).
> 
> I'm sure our experience wasn't typical so others should try for themselves.
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant and rave............


We had a similar experience with JingleBAM show last Dec...only it was the family members of the people in the wheel chair space that blocked the view.  We've since been told that the best viewing for the reserved area is actually in the very back, and everyone pushes forward when the show starts.  We'll try this when (IF) we can see it this fall.  

In the meantime, there is nothing wrong with dropping a note to Guest Relations folks telling them about your experience.  Perhaps if enough people complain about the shoulder kids, the CMs will be asked to say something to them.  We can all hope!!


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I thought they had a dedicated ECV area at the front. They used to


They did in January. My grandma and I used it.


----------



## HCinKC

klmall said:


> Warning: A negative review of the show and mucho complaining .
> 
> We attended the party on 4/29 and while we enjoyed the food and drinks we found the reserved fireworks viewing area a mess. According to the CMs the 'star troopers were running late' which caused everyone to be rushed out to the reserved viewing area quite late. Then several people in the party group just ran to the front of the viewing area and blocked viewing for many others including my husband on his ECV.
> 
> Warning: Sorry for the complaining that follows here. And typical of almost all parade viewing type situations nowadays, a couple people insisted on placing their children on shoulders blocking views for many. When the couple in front of us placed their loud, screaming 3 or 4 year old on dad's shoulders WITH HIS extended Star Wars lightsaber waving around it really made viewing the show almost impossible and didn't quiet him. His mother also insisted on holding her small phone up above us to film the whole show. She loudly proclaimed "well at least we can watch the show later at home". Well, please invite us too since we could barely see it.
> 
> But I think most disappointing of all was the show/fireworks itself. It was very hard to view the scenes on the buildings and we felt that the fireworks weren't coordinated well with the show itself; they seemed just incidental. I'm surprised people haven't really commented on this. We felt that the buildings aren't well suited for this and the palm trees truly blocked viewing on the left side. Couldn't Disney just invest in a couple huge retractable screens that would roll down for better viewing and maybe move those palm trees?
> 
> This was the only special experience selected for our trip and we only go every three years so I know I probably had unrealistic expectations. I'm over it now (DH isn't at all!) and I did manage to get a few decent shots with my zoom dSLR lens. We liked the excellent food and CM interaction during the dessert party itself. The frozen nutella treats were scrumptious and DH and DS enjoyed the margaritas.
> 
> Would I go again? Maybe solo but then the food part would be wasted on me since I hardly ate and didn't drink (maybe that would have improved my experience....(LOL).
> 
> I'm sure our experience wasn't typical so others should try for themselves.
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant and rave............


I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience! It's even more difficult to reconcile it when it costs so much.

I agree about kids. If you are going to do that, you need to move to the back. I have kids, so it's not like I don't have perspective on this. I just also happen to know that we are not the only four people in any given environment. *eye roll*

DH and I have been going to more concerts lately, and the phones in the air thing is a huge problem across all venues. More and more performers aren't allowing them, but plenty still do, and obviously Disney can't outlaw phones altogether. I know not everyone is comfortable speaking up, but I am so over it. I have no issues telling someone that I cannot see. I am polite but firm. They don't have any problem totally disregarding their surroundings, so I have no problem telling them how that is affecting the rest of us. For whatever reason, most people seem shocked (and sometimes embarrassed) that they were interfering with others' enjoyment. I've never had anyone respond poorly, but if I did, I wouldn't hesitate to find someone with "authority".


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience! It's even more difficult to reconcile it when it costs so much.
> 
> I agree about kids. If you are going to do that, you need to move to the back. I have kids, so it's not like I don't have perspective on this. I just also happen to know that we are not the only four people in any given environment. *eye roll*
> 
> DH and I have been going to more concerts lately, and the phones in the air thing is a huge problem across all venues. More and more performers aren't allowing them, but plenty still do, and obviously Disney can't outlaw phones altogether. I know not everyone is comfortable speaking up, but I am so over it. I have no issues telling someone that I cannot see. I am polite but firm. They don't have any problem totally disregarding their surroundings, so I have no problem telling them how that is affecting the rest of us. For whatever reason, most people seem shocked (and sometimes embarrassed) that they were interfering with others' enjoyment. I've never had anyone respond poorly, but if I did, I wouldn't hesitate to find someone with "authority".


I work with streaming 4 times a week at the parks and I leave mine at eye level and it works just fine, people do not need to lift up their arms and I don't get why they do. I have also been firm but polite when asking people to put down their phones at eye level.


----------



## thecapells

Looks like the Tour times now start at 3PM.
Does anyone know the new schedule of events for the tour?
Is the BB-8 Meet and Greet included now?


----------



## yulilin3

thecapells said:


> Looks like the Tour times now start at 3PM.
> Does anyone know the new schedule of events for the tour?
> Is the BB-8 Meet and Greet included now?


Schedule is posted on page one, no one has reported back about bb8


----------



## thecapells

yulilin3 said:


> Schedule is posted on page one, no one has reported back about bb8



The schedule is posted for tours starting at 2PM.
The summer tours are scheduled to start at 3PM.
So I was wondering if anyone knew what changes they were making in order to slide the start time back an hour.


----------



## JennLTX

thecapells said:


> The schedule is posted for tours starting at 2PM.
> The summer tours are scheduled to start at 3PM.
> So I was wondering if anyone knew what changes they were making in order to slide the start time back an hour.


The projection show time changes.


----------



## yulilin3

thecapells said:


> The schedule is posted for tours starting at 2PM.
> The summer tours are scheduled to start at 3PM.
> So I was wondering if anyone knew what changes they were making in order to slide the start time back an hour.


It all just slides down an hour


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> It all just slides down an hour


Actually, I like to think that they rush the Dessert Party and make everyone do shots.


----------



## Abigail Broughton

yulilin3 said:


> we concentrate on SW on this thread. But I'll answer your questions, in the future you can use the search button on the top to look for specific topics on the boards
> I have not been to California Grill, way out of my budget
> MK Parade: I like watching from just outside Country Bears, there's a wooden, slightly raised platform that offers shade. If not from right in front of the Barbershop, depending on time of year you'll be fine getting a spot an hour before or less
> Fireworks: the new show will require you watch from the front of the castle, so anywhere in the hub and Main street where you have a clear view of the castle


I know I should only speak SW but I dont know how to make a live reply. I just watched Happily Ever After streaming live on Disney blog from my home in Massachusetts. It was amazing! My family and I cant wait to see it on Main Street in September. I look forward to opinions. My 7 year old daughter was sad she didnt see Belle but we probably missed her.


----------



## wenpop

I am hoping for some good desserts, a few nice drinks, something fun to end the night at Hollywood Studios... Price is high, but a good vacation is not cheap... Can't wait for September.....


----------



## Kamy04

Dh and ds6 did the tour last week.  They met bb8, but did not get the priority access (or whatever it is) like you do for Chewy and Kylo.  I think they waited in the regular line when you had time to explore.


----------



## dismom57

I have had CM's "slightly" adjust the tape lines when our WC party was faced with kids on shoulders in front.  All the CM's at the party are excellent there is only so much you can hope for (and they can deal with).   I have given up waiting on September, booked August 28 (3 pro's and a geeky newbie).  Living in hope (faint as it is) that Club Villain might return on weekends.


----------



## FoxC63

dismom57 said:


> I have had CM's "slightly" adjust the tape lines when our WC party was faced with kids on shoulders in front.  All the CM's at the party are excellent there is only so much you can hope for (and they can deal with).   I have given up waiting on September, booked August 28 (3 pro's and a geeky newbie).  Living in hope (faint as it is) that Club Villain might return on weekends.



Hi!  I created a thread just for late August & early September Halloween party goers, here's the link: 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587125

Yes @yulilin3 I know this is the SW thread


----------



## waydownunder

The dates are up for Sept but ive tried every day for the month and saying no tables available. The dates were not up yesterday when I checked.  Please tell me I haven't missed out, it is the one and only thing my hubby especially wanted to do.


----------



## dismom57

waydownunder said:


> The dates are up for Sept but ive tried every day for the month and saying no tables available. The dates were not up yesterday when I checked. Please tell me I haven't missed out, it is the one and only thing my hubby especially wanted to do.



You are right on time, once you can see the dates the reservations should be loaded in a day or two.  Keep on stalking


----------



## stink

dismom57 said:


> You are right on time, once you can see the dates the reservations should be loaded in a day or two.  Keep on stalking



Yes, tried a few minutes ago to book and keep getting no times available for our week in September. C'mon, Disney open up the booking window !


----------



## yulilin3

September SWaGS dessert party dates are open for booking. Go get 'em
Post 11 on page 1 has been updated with the new showtimes: *September* 1st through 16th at 9pm 17th through 30th 8:30pm (updated May 15th)


----------



## olivasmommy

yulilin3 said:


> September SWaGS dessert party dates are open for booking. Go get 'em
> Post 11 on page 1 has been updated with the new showtimes: *September* 1st through 16th at 9pm 17th through 30th 8:30pm (updated May 15th)


Does this include the tour?


----------



## GoofyPrincess

dismom57 said:


> You are right on time, once you can see the dates the reservations should be loaded in a day or two.  Keep on stalking


Just booked for Sept. 4. They must have opened it - I couldn't book it an hour ago!


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

soniam said:


> I am sorry that your experience was so bad. I know how that can be. Our second time to do the party wasn't the best, because we got out late after missing the storm troopers I think people have complained about the show, but that was really early on. This is now the 2nd or 3rd iteration, depending upon if you count the Star Wars Weekends show. It's not as good as the original, but there is no way they will go back to the original show. The current fireworks are causing fire issues and disturbing the animals at AK, so the original show, which had way more fireworks, would be even worse. I think they might get rid of the fireworks entirely, since they are are having fire issues now.



Oh! I didn't know that the show had changed since it originally came out. (That's what I get for skimming and not reading properly, lol.) We attended one of the parties in Sept of 2013, so not long after it debuted. We absolutely loved the fireworks (my husband cried, lol). Bummed to hear that they have been scaled back, but at least I know what to expect going into it, and I'm sure we will have a blast!!


----------



## yulilin3

olivasmommy said:


> Does this include the tour?


tour dates don't appear to be available yet


----------



## yulilin3

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Oh! I didn't know that the show had changed since it originally came out. (That's what I get for skimming and not reading properly, lol.) We attended one of the parties in Sept of 2013, so not long after it debuted. We absolutely loved the fireworks (my husband cried, lol). Bummed to hear that they have been scaled back, but at least I know what to expect going into it, and I'm sure we will have a blast!!


the fireworks show was called Symphony in the stars a galactic spectacular, this was a pure fireworks show, people have said best fireworks show on property. This new show, Star Wars  A Galactic Spectacular started in June of last year and combines projections, lasers, fire and sound effects with fireworks. Page 1 has all updated info if you don't want to read all 700+ pages


----------



## Abigail Broughton

yulilin3 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> This page will talk specifically about Star Wars Launch Bay  and any other SW offerings they will have at DHS. Also feel free to share your love of SW
> 
> A little background on myself: Hi my name is Yulady (You-Lady), I'm a 42 year old mom of 2 teenagers and I love Star Wars. I'm an Orlando resident and an AP holder for the past 16 years.
> 
> I post as objective as I can, I don’t usually answer the question “is it worth it”, that’s a subjective question but I will always give you my views on everything SW and my personal experiences with the event. I post everything as a rumor (even if it comes from very reliable inside sources) until Disney announces either thru their Parks Blog or directly on the WDW site.


September Star Wars dessert dates have been released!


----------



## Abigail Broughton

September dates are now open for Star Wars dessert party!


----------



## yulilin3

Abigail Broughton said:


> September Star Wars dessert dates have been released!


look a couple of posts above yours


----------



## Rusty2rules

Booked for Sept. 24th!!


----------



## KStash

Thanks for the heads up!  Just booked, I'm super excited.

For those who have gone before, is it easy to move in and out of the party area?  If I want to grab a snack and then go look around launch bay?


----------



## yulilin3

KStash said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  Just booked, I'm super excited.
> 
> For those who have gone before, is it easy to move in and out of the party area?  If I want to grab a snack and then go look around launch bay?


reviews and videos are on page one


----------



## Abigail Broughton

yulilin3 said:


> look a couple of posts above yours


Ha ha! Im old and new at this. How to I get updated? I didnt see this. Thank you.


----------



## Stitch813

MNSSHP....booked!  Now Star Wars dessert party finally booked for Sep 18th!!!!!! 

DONE!!!   (well still have fastpasses to do but these were more important LOL)


----------



## GillianP1301

Tour dates are showing on the calendar for August. On hold now to try and book. I'm 10 minutes into a 45+ minute wait.


----------



## jlundeen

Glad for all you September folks!  There is hope that last week of Oct and first week of Nov won't be TOO much longer!


----------



## GillianP1301

I'm booked for the tour! I've booked Aug 30th and tour start time is 2:30 and fireworks at 9:00 that day. I also notice that other summer dates are 6.5 hours long and not the 7 hours in the Spring or am I missing something?


----------



## brnrss34

Booked again this year for dessert party Sept.25!!


----------



## Rusty2rules

brnrss34 said:


> Booked again this year for dessert party Sept.25!!



You should move it up a day so we can go together on the 24th.   I'd offer to move mine back but we're going to the Happily Ever After fireworks show the 25th.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rusty2rules

I have a question about this party. Do they not serve pop (Coke, Pepsi, etc.) at this? I thought I read somewhere that they don't. If that's true, can you bring your own in?   Also, does anybody have any idea of roughly how many people they allow into this party?


----------



## cvjpirate

Rusty2rules said:


> I have a question about this party. Do they not serve pop (Coke, Pepsi, etc.) at this? I thought I read somewhere that they don't. If that's true, can you bring your own in?   Also, does anybody have any idea of roughly how many people they allow into this party?



I was just there this past Saturday and they had Coke, Diet Coke and Sprite at the party (in cans)


----------



## brnrss34

Rusty2rules said:


> You should move it up a day so we can go together on the 24th.   I'd offer to move mine back but we're going to the Happily Ever After fireworks show the 25th.  Enjoy!


  Ok you twisted my arm I changed my date to the 24th. See you there I was wavering on the date anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

Rusty2rules said:


> I have a question about this party. Do they not serve pop (Coke, Pepsi, etc.) at this? I thought I read somewhere that they don't. If that's true, can you bring your own in?   Also, does anybody have any idea of roughly how many people they allow into this party?


200 to 240


----------



## Rusty2rules

brnrss34 said:


> Ok you twisted my arm I changed my date to the 24th. See you there I was wavering on the date anyway.



Seriously? That's awesome!! @Daniela Rose over on the https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...mber-2017-thread.3604063/page-2#post-57595614 thread is going to be there the same night, too. We'll all have to get together and have a drink!  We'll have our own little DIS boards get together.    I can't wait!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I just booked our SW Dessert Party!!!   So excited!  I've been stalking this forever it seems!  My husband and I are really looking forward to this one.  We did the MK Hallowishes Dessert Party last year and had fun.  But I think this one is going to be fantastic!  We have seen the fireworks before at HS, so this will be nice to not have to stake out a spot.  Plus the desserts and the adult beverages makes this so much more appealing than the MK one.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Ok, I've searched this thread and even further confused myself.  So could someone be kind enough to do the math and tell me what time we should be there to be among the first to checkin for the dessert party?  I see that they let you in early, but I'm so confused.  Thanks!!

Our party time on the reservation is 7:45pm and fireworks at 9pm.  What time can we checkin?


----------



## yulilin3

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, I've searched this thread and even further confused myself.  So could someone be kind enough to do the math and tell me what time we should be there to be among the first to checkin for the dessert party?  I see that they let you in early, but I'm so confused.  Thanks!!
> 
> Our party time on the reservation is 7:45pm and fireworks at 9pm.  What time can we checkin?


You can check in at 7pm. The let you in approx 15 minutes before the scheduled time. So for a 7:45pm dessert party they will let you in at 7:30pm


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

yulilin3 said:


> You can check in at 7pm. The let you in approx 15 minutes before the scheduled time. So for a 7:45pm dessert party they will let you in at 7:30pm


Thanks so much!  My brain just couldn't figure it out and do the math today, too much adrenaline from booking I think!  haha!


----------



## waydownunder

dismom57 said:


> You are right on time, once you can see the dates the reservations should be loaded in a day or two.  Keep on stalking


You were right I just booked for 12th Sept.


----------



## stink

WOOT WOOT, was able to book Desert Party around 10:45 AM this morning from work. I am guessing they opened booking at 7 AM.  I checked prior to 7 AM at home and could not book. 

Hope everyone got their desired dates !!!


----------



## NYEmomma

jlundeen said:


> Glad for all you September folks!  There is hope that last week of Oct and first week of Nov won't be TOO much longer!



I'm with you! Patiently, patiently, paaaaaaatttiiiiooonnnnnnatly waiting for November to come around.


----------



## LSUfan4444

DD is ready for our trip in 2 days...I won't say she is "over" the princesses but I can say she is MOST excited about meeting BB-8, Baby Groot and Chewie again


"Truly wonderful the mind of a child is."

-Yoda (Episode II: Attack of the Clones)


----------



## JennLTX

LSUfan4444 said:


> DD is ready for our trip in 2 days...I won't say she is "over" the princesses but I can say she is MOST excited about meeting BB-8, Baby Groot and Chewie again
> 
> 
> "Truly wonderful the mind of a child is."
> 
> -Yoda (Episode II: Attack of the Clones)


Rey is a far better role model.  I approve.  

ETA did NOT mean to diss the princesses (I love Merida and Rapunzel).  I just think Rey is the bomb diggity.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUfan4444 said:


> DD is ready for our trip in 2 days...I won't say she is "over" the princesses but I can say she is MOST excited about meeting BB-8, Baby Groot and Chewie again
> 
> 
> "Truly wonderful the mind of a child is."
> 
> -Yoda (Episode II: Attack of the Clones)


That's awesome, she can be into both without a problem


----------



## mckinsey

So, we're booked at Disney (POR) the week that the new Star Wars movie premieres. I'm hoping Disney does something special again for the premiere. If they do, does anyone have any ideas about how far ahead plans would be announced? This trip is a surprise for my DH, a huge SW fan!


----------



## yulilin3

mckinsey said:


> So, we're booked at Disney (POR) the week that the new Star Wars movie premieres. I'm hoping Disney does something special again for the premiere. If they do, does anyone have any ideas about how far ahead plans would be announced? This trip is a surprise for my DH, a huge SW fan!


I am expecting they will do Galactic Nights (you can see the map and details on page one) depending on when SW VIII tickets go on sale I would expect they announce the tickets for the party as well. If it's like SW VII that was 2 months in advance


----------



## wenpop

Just booked for Sept 13th, 7:45 party, 9:00 showtime...... All  my plans are coming together.....


----------



## mckennarose

Just did the dessert party tonight and my family agreed that it was probably the best money we spent in Disney and well worth it! (And Disney gets plenty of our money over the years!). All the reservation-stalking paid off and I'm thankful for this thread and reading the experiences and wisdom from others who have done it.
It really was a great experience!  I would do it again.


----------



## wenpop

Any new pictures of the desserts? How was the drinks??


----------



## yulilin3

wenpop said:


> Any new pictures of the desserts? How was the drinks??


page  1 post 4 is dedicated to the party, reviews, pictures, videos


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My wife and I did this party on Tuesday and had a great time even though my wife is not a Star Wars fan. We enjoyed 2 of the 4 alcoholic beverages (swamp milk was nasty ). No wait for any of the characters. Food was tasty, but we didn't eat much. Viewing area for the fireworks show was perfect. We will do this again with our boys.


----------



## mckennarose

wenpop said:


> Any new pictures of the desserts? How was the drinks??


Everything looked the same as the pictures and videos of the party that I've seen.  
The Galactic Punch was my favorite, but I did try all the drinks, even the swamp milk, which I didn't think was terrible.  I don't know if it was our bartender or not, but the drinks were strong!  The drinks the cm's greeted us with at the entrance of the party weren't nearly as strong as the ones the bartender was mixing. 
The storm troopers came by a few times to keep everyone in line and the Jawa were trading, but pretty sparingly.  They didn't want anything we had, even though one helped him/herself to a look inside my bag.  The only thing semi interesting he/she found in my bag was a pair of unused, sealed chopsticks from Epcot the previous day.  He/she started banging on the tables with them.


----------



## ErinInCT

I am debating booking this but there is a possibility one of the people in our group might not be able to make it.  Can I book it and then cancel that one person for a refund?


----------



## soniam

ErinInCT said:


> I am debating booking this but there is a possibility one of the people in our group might not be able to make it.  Can I book it and then cancel that one person for a refund?



Yes, you can. There's a 1 day cancellation.


----------



## Mopedmom1

soniam said:


> Yes, you can. There's a 1 day cancellation.


Double check that one day cancelation.  I just booked the HEA dessert party for June and it's a FIVE day cancel policy.


----------



## yulilin3

Mopedmom1 said:


> Double check that one day cancelation.  I just booked the HEA dessert party for June and it's a FIVE day cancel policy.


SWaGS dessert party is still 1 day, always has. MK has always been 5 days


----------



## soniam

Mopedmom1 said:


> Double check that one day cancelation.  I just booked the HEA dessert party for June and it's a FIVE day cancel policy.



I looked at the email for my dessert party reservation to make sure


----------



## Rusty2rules

BuckeyeBama said:


> No wait for any of the characters.



What characters are there?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wondering about the BB-8 M&G... WDW site only shows times through Jun 10... should be expect any end date or are they just not updating too far ahead?


----------



## yulilin3

Rusty2rules said:


> What characters are there?


There are 3 characters available for meet and greet inside Launch Bay, Chewbacca, Kylo Ren and BB8, they are not part of the dessert party but some people choose to met them during the paarty because the wait times are shorter in the evening



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wondering about the BB-8 M&G... WDW site only shows times through Jun 10... should be expect any end date or are they just not updating too far ahead?


SW characters schedules are only out 3 weeks in advance. I am pretty sure BB8 is here to stay for a long time


----------



## mckinsey

We're going to be in WDW the week of the new Star Wars movie premiere, as I mentioned in an ealier question. Now, I have another: if given the opportunity, would you attend both the events for the new movie AND (on a different night) the SW dessert party, or would you skip the dessert party? As you can probably tell, I'm a bit OCD when it comes to planning. Thanks!


----------



## lchuck

A quick question for anyone who has done the tour.  I saw someone mentioned earbuds are used to hear some of what the tour guide is saying.  How important are those and would regular headphones work, since my kids find that earbuds don't stay in their ears very well?  Thanks for any advice on this!


----------



## yulilin3

mckinsey said:


> We're going to be in WDW the week of the new Star Wars movie premiere, as I mentioned in an ealier question. Now, I have another: if given the opportunity, would you attend both the events for the new movie AND (on a different night) the SW dessert party, or would you skip the dessert party? As you can probably tell, I'm a bit OCD when it comes to planning. Thanks!


 if you want to watch the show twice then it's a good option


----------



## mckinsey

yulilin3 said:


> if you want to watch the show twice then it's a good option


So it would basically be the same show each time. Thanks, that's what I needed to know!


----------



## yulilin3

mckinsey said:


> So it would basically be the same show each time. Thanks, that's what I needed to know!


Unless they come out with a new show just for that event which I doubt


----------



## texasgingerbread

BuckeyeBama said:


> No wait for any of the characters. F



Dd you see BB8 too?  Have time for all 3?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

texasgingerbread said:


> Dd you see BB8 too?  Have time for all 3?


We saw all 3 within 15 minutes.


----------



## texasgingerbread

BuckeyeBama said:


> We saw all 3 within 15 minutes.



Wow that's amazing!!


----------



## jods

BuckeyeBama said:


> We saw all 3 within 15 minutes.


That's awesome!   I caved and booked the party for our august trip.  I'm so excited.   I'm still on the fence though because of the price.  I will wait to tell dh, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

texasgingerbread said:


> Wow that's amazing!!


I'm just going to say that wait times in the evenings for the characters are short but if meeting the characters is a priority I would try and meet them early and not risk something happening


----------



## mckennarose

texasgingerbread said:


> Dd you see BB8 too?  Have time for all 3?


We saw all 3 in about 30 minutes before our dessert party last Thursday.  BB8 had the longest line the night we were there.


----------



## JennLTX

I just looked at the schedule for the Tour, and it looks like the character M&Gs are only during the Dessert Party portion of the day; is that correct?


----------



## cvjpirate

JennLTX said:


> I just looked at the schedule for the Tour, and it looks like the character M&Gs are only during the Dessert Party portion of the day; is that correct?



That is true, you get front of the line but please note, BB8 isn't part of that even for the Tour.


----------



## JennLTX

cvjpirate said:


> That is true, you get front of the line but please note, BB8 isn't part of that even for the Tour.


THAT'S important information!  Thank you VERY much!!!


----------



## FoxC63

jods said:


> That's awesome!   I caved and booked the party for our august trip.  I'm so excited.   I'm still on the fence though because of the price.  I will wait to tell dh, lol.



Make it a "surprise"


----------



## 123SA

I have the dessert party booked for Aug 28th.  Should we plan to see the characters during the party or earlier in the day?  THanks!


----------



## cvjpirate

123SA said:


> I have the dessert party booked for Aug 28th.  Should we plan to see the characters during the party or earlier in the day?  THanks!



I would try to sneak in and see them before the party if wait times are not to bad. That way your not taking time away from those wonderful desserts.


----------



## Trip planner

cvjpirate said:


> That is true, you get front of the line but please note, BB8 isn't part of that even for the Tour.


Oh no! My kids are looking forward to meeting BB8 and 7 hours for the tour is already a long time to spend at DHS (it will be even longer since we will try to ride TSM and ToT before the tour)


----------



## JennLTX

Trip planner said:


> Oh no! My kids are looking forward to meeting BB8 and 7 hours for the tour is already a long time to spend at DHS (it will be even longer since we will try to ride TSM and ToT before the tour)


That's exactly what we're doing!!!  I guess we'll plan to squeeze in BB8 between those rides, and meet Star Lord and Groot the night before.


----------



## mckennarose

cvjpirate said:


> I would try to sneak in and see them before the party if wait times are not to bad. That way your not taking time away from those wonderful desserts.


Agreed!
They put the check-in stand out around 7:30 the night we were there so there was time between check in and the start of the party.  We went inside and hung out until the party opened.  That was when we had the most fun with the jawas!


----------



## cvjpirate

Trip planner said:


> Oh no! My kids are looking forward to meeting BB8 and 7 hours for the tour is already a long time to spend at DHS (it will be even longer since we will try to ride TSM and ToT before the tour)



I agree, but I was able to see BB8 before the tour started, only had about a 10 min wait.


----------



## cooperams

How much of a disadvantage is it booking the dessert party on a day there is a tour?  I thought I read somewhere tour participants are allowed in to the party first.  Is it worth changing to a party on a non-tour date?


----------



## bluefunnel

cooperams said:


> How much of a disadvantage is it booking the dessert party on a day there is a tour?  I thought I read somewhere tour participants are allowed in to the party first.  Is it worth changing to a party on a non-tour date?



When we did ours, tour people got in about 15 minutes before we did but that was still technically before we were scheduled to start. You may not get the table you want since they get first dibs(I had to climb stairs both ways to get seconds but I had some lovely Jawa company). Also the drink line has already started but it doesn't really change the food options/availability. The tour does not effect the fireworks view placement.

Just a side note because I noticed a couple of people doing this without even noticing and the handler had to talk to them.. If you get a drink at the party and want a picture with the Jawas, you need to move your drink out of the area that you will be taking your picture before they can proceed.


----------



## NuJoy

cooperams said:


> How much of a disadvantage is it booking the dessert party on a day there is a tour?  I thought I read somewhere tour participants are allowed in to the party first.  Is it worth changing to a party on a non-tour date?



I personally will never go again on a night they allow the guided tour in 15 minutes prior.  I responded on another post about my experience the first of this month:

We were first in line for our party time; but was told by the CM that we were "general admission" and this special group gets first access. We watched swarms of parents with their kids literally take over the main party room. All that was left when we entered were crotch-level tables. We stood next to a mother who spent the evening literally on her knees trying to pacify 2 small crying children in a double stroller. Also, whenever I wanted to go to the bar for a drink, I would have to dodge guides playing light sabers with the kids in the tour group. YMMV.


----------



## poodledogs55

NuJoy said:


> I personally will never go again on a night they allow the guided tour in 15 minutes prior.  I responded on another post about my experience the first of this month:
> 
> We were first in line for our party time; but was told by the CM that we were "general admission" and this special group gets first access. We watched swarms of parents with their kids literally take over the main party room. All that was left when we entered were crotch-level tables. We stood next to a mother who spent the evening literally on her knees trying to pacify 2 small crying children in a double stroller. Also, whenever I wanted to go to the bar for a drink, I would have to dodge guides playing light sabers with the kids in the tour group. YMMV.



I've booked the 9/22 dessert party. How can I find out if there is a tour that day? I can technically move that day if need be, just would prefer not to. Thanks!


----------



## NuJoy

poodledogs55 said:


> I've booked the 9/22 dessert party. How can I find out if there is a tour that day? I can technically move that day if need be, just would prefer not to. Thanks!


I went back to the first page of this thread yesterday and saw 2017 tours are on Monday and Saturday.


----------



## JennLTX

NuJoy said:


> I went back to the first page of this thread yesterday and saw 2017 tours are on Monday and Saturday.


They're also on Wednesdays.


----------



## NuJoy

JennLTX said:


> They're also on Wednesdays.


Dang...good to know.  Thank you!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Dang.  We've booked our DP for a Saturday, so I guess we will just hope for the best as it was the best day for our plans.


----------



## SBWB48

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Dang.  We've booked our DP for a Saturday, so I guess we will just hope for the best as it was the best day for our plans.



We're booked for a DP on a Saturday as well...I wonder how full these tours have been?  We could move to Friday technically, but Saturday would work better...


----------



## ArielSRL

cooperams said:


> How much of a disadvantage is it booking the dessert party on a day there is a tour?  I thought I read somewhere tour participants are allowed in to the party first.  Is it worth changing to a party on a non-tour date?





bluefunnel said:


> When we did ours, tour people got in about 15 minutes before we did but that was still technically before we were scheduled to start. You may not get the table you want since they get first dibs(I had to climb stairs both ways to get seconds but I had some lovely Jawa company). Also the drink line has already started but it doesn't really change the food options/availability. The tour does not effect the fireworks view placement.
> 
> Just a side note because I noticed a couple of people doing this without even noticing and the handler had to talk to them.. If you get a drink at the party and want a picture with the Jawas, you need to move your drink out of the area that you will be taking your picture before they can proceed.





NuJoy said:


> I personally will never go again on a night they allow the guided tour in 15 minutes prior.  I responded on another post about my experience the first of this month:
> 
> We were first in line for our party time; but was told by the CM that we were "general admission" and this special group gets first access. We watched swarms of parents with their kids literally take over the main party room. All that was left when we entered were crotch-level tables. We stood next to a mother who spent the evening literally on her knees trying to pacify 2 small crying children in a double stroller. Also, whenever I wanted to go to the bar for a drink, I would have to dodge guides playing light sabers with the kids in the tour group. YMMV.


I would have preferred to do it on a non tour day but I only had tour days as my DHS nights. I chose Monday over Saturday as I'm hoping less people do the tour on a Monday than on a Saturday but that's totally a guess and could be wrong.


----------



## cvjpirate

When I did the tour on May 13th, it had 40 people, so fully booked.


----------



## NuJoy

ArielSRL said:


> I would have preferred to do it on a non tour day but I only had tour days as my DHS nights. I chose Monday over Saturday as I'm hoping less people do the tour on a Monday than on a Saturday but that's totally a guess and could be wrong.


If it helps to speculate, we did go on a Saturday.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

My 21 year old who loves Star Wars is going to be thrilled with his surprise. I was just able to get 2 spots for the dessert party on Friday May 26th. I've been trying for months. 
I'm not a huge Star Wars fan but he is so now I'll get to do this for the 3rd time - what's funny is after the first time, I said I did it once and was done. 2nd time was with my husband who loved it and now with my son.  

Never say one and done.........


----------



## soniam

The website makes it seem like there's a tour on Friday, 8/4. Does that seem right? Maybe the dates on the website are not accurate. I don't think the time is. We booked the dessert party for that Friday.


----------



## soniam

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My 21 year old who loves Star Wars is going to be thrilled with his surprise. I was just able to get 2 spots for the dessert party on Friday May 26th. I've been trying for months.
> I'm not a huge Star Wars fan but he is so now I'll get to do this for the 3rd time - what's funny is after the first time, I said I did it once and was done. 2nd time was with my husband who loved it and now with my son.
> 
> Never say one and done.........



We are doing it for the 3rd time too First time was the old show with all of us. Second time was the new show and just DH and I. This time DS will get to see the new show.

EDIT: The second time we did it was when we met you We were Rachel (OhioStateBuckeye) and Brian.


----------



## crazylady

lchuck said:


> A quick question for anyone who has done the tour.  I saw someone mentioned earbuds are used to hear some of what the tour guide is saying.  How important are those and would regular headphones work, since my kids find that earbuds don't stay in their ears very well?  Thanks for any advice on this!



I think regular head phones would be fine.  I would even bring regular earbuds for you.  I found their earbuds very uncomfortable.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

soniam said:


> The website makes it seem like there's a tour on Friday, 8/4. Does that seem right? Maybe the dates on the website are not accurate. I don't think the time is. We booked the dessert party for that Friday.



It gives a 3:00 time for Friday July 14th, we have the dessert party reserved, now I'm nervous about the tour reports....


----------



## soniam

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> It gives a 3:00 time for Friday July 14th, we have the dessert party reserved, now I'm nervous about the tour reports....



I don't think the tour starts that late does it? I am curious if it really is on Fridays.


----------



## bluefunnel

soniam said:


> We are doing it for the 3rd time too First time was the old show with all of us. Second time was the new show and just DH and I. This time DS will get to see the new show.
> 
> EDIT: The second time we did it was when we met you We were Rachel (OhioStateBuckeye) and Brian.



That's a lot of Chewie steins. We have 6 and are out of space for them.


----------



## FastPasser.

bluefunnel said:


> That's a lot of Chewie steins. We have 6 and are out of space for them.


Ebay


----------



## lchuck

soniam said:


> I don't think the tour starts that late does it? I am curious if it really is on Fridays.


The tour I booked for June 17 (Saturday) starts at 3pm.  I'm not sure if it's because of a later fireworks start time or what, but they specifically said 3pm on both the website and on the phone when I booked it.


----------



## soniam

bluefunnel said:


> That's a lot of Chewie steins. We have 6 and are out of space for them.



We quit picking them up after the first one. 3 was enough



lchuck said:


> The tour I booked for June 17 (Saturday) starts at 3pm.  I'm not sure if it's because of a later fireworks start time or what, but they specifically said 3pm on both the website and on the phone when I booked it.



Well, they may be offering the tour on other days then, unless the website is wonky, which never happens


----------



## Roxyfire

soniam said:


> We quit picking them up after the first one. 3 was enough



I end up giving them as gifts to friends/family who like star wars.  I can't see having more than one sitting around the house. They're fun, but kinda oddly shaped, not super conducive for using as an actual cup. Not bad for munching on small crackers or candies. I wish they'd have the Boba Fett one out there soon, just to get a matching set of sorts.


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> I end up giving them as gifts to friends/family who like star wars.  I can't see having more than one sitting around the house. They're fun, but kinda oddly shaped, not super conducive for using as an actual cup. Not bad for munching on small crackers or candies. I wish they'd have the Boba Fett one out there soon, just to get a matching set of sorts.


I'd love to see a Darth Vader one.  Even R2D2 would be good...why just Chewie?  It's been about a year now, hasn't it, with just one mug choice?


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> I'd love to see a Darth Vader one.  Even R2D2 would be good...why just Chewie?  It's been about a year now, hasn't it, with just one mug choice?



Oh totally, I just know they also sell the Boba Fett steins at the various quick service outlets. So it wouldn't be a new run, just an additional option


----------



## FoxC63

bluefunnel said:


> That's a lot of Chewie steins. We have 6 and are out of space for them.



Star Wars Birthday Party or Star Wars Movie Party with friends!  Let the kids take them home filled up when they're ready to leave.    Would love an invite!


----------



## dismom57

123SA said:


> I have the dessert party booked for Aug 28th.  Should we plan to see the characters during the party or earlier in the day?  THanks!



See you there, in passing anyway.


----------



## Roxyfire

FoxC63 said:


> Star Wars Birthday Party or Star Wars Movie Party with friends!  Let the kids take them home filled up when they're ready to leave.    Would love an invite!



That's an even better idea! My son has friends who are brothers close in age. I'll stash ones we get this time in the back of the cupboard so he can give those to his friends after summer is over. Can you say star wars marathon + sugar rush?!


----------



## JennLTX

Somewhere in this thread, I believe Jedi Master yulilin3 had advice about when to line up for the march to the viewing area at the end of the Dessert Party if you weren't going to leave early to get a good spot.  I doubt DS is going to want to miss being escorted by Stormtroopers, so do you mind repeating your suggestion?


----------



## cvjpirate

JennLTX said:


> Somewhere in this thread, I believe Jedi Master yulilin3 had advice about when to line up for the march to the viewing area at the end of the Dessert Party if you weren't going to leave early to get a good spot.  I doubt DS is going to want to miss being escorted by Stormtroopers, so do you mind repeating your suggestion?



Have you looked at page one? Yulilin uselessly has that information posted there.


----------



## JennLTX

cvjpirate said:


> Have you looked at page one? Yulilin uselessly has that information posted there.


I did, and she's got the excellent advice about leaving early to get the spot.  It may not have been her, but I spent a good 20 minutes looking for it, and now I'm wondering if I just dreamed it...  

PS, I'm hoping "uselessly" was a funky autocorrect from "usually"?


----------



## cvjpirate

JennLTX said:


> I did, and she's got the excellent advice about leaving early to get the spot.  It may not have been her, but I spent a good 20 minutes looking for it, and now I'm wondering if I just dreamed it...
> 
> PS, I'm hoping "uselessly" was a funky autocorrect from "usually"?


lol yes, 

Wish I could help with the time to line up, the Storm Troopers were late when I did the dessert party and I kind of got lost in the desserts. I would think about 20 minutes before fireworks time.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> It may not have been her, but I spent a good 20 minutes looking for it, and now I'm wondering if I just dreamed it.


No, you did not dream it. If you call me Jedi Master Fastpasser, I'll look it up and post the link.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> No, you did not dream it. If you call me Jedi Master Fastpasser, I'll look it up and post the link.


Help me, Jedi Master FastPasser, you're my only hope!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Somewhere in this thread, I believe Jedi Master yulilin3 had advice about when to line up for the march to the viewing area at the end of the Dessert Party if you weren't going to leave early to get a good spot.  I doubt DS is going to want to miss being escorted by Stormtroopers, so do you mind repeating your suggestion?


Hi!!
Ok actually the one with the best advice on this is Jedi Master @FastPasser.


----------



## yulilin3

BTW Happy 40th Anniversary of Star Wars, here are 2 of my favorite pictures from Star Wars Weekends, I can't look at my albums without getting teary eyed


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

yulilin3 said:


> BTW Happy 40th Anniversary of Star Wars, here are 2 of my favorite pictures from Star Wars Weekends, I can't look at my albums without getting teary eyed



Man, wish I could get that photo op!!


----------



## JennLTX

OMG, the spray painting with Sabine pic is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

It's just as easy for me to repeat what I posted than to search for it.

At a certain point the event guides, could be me, will go around the room informing guests that they'll be leaving shortly for the viewing area. Get to the stairway area ASAP. That will insure that you'll be towards the front of the Stormtrooper escorted March to the viewing area and as you'll enter first as well, you'll be able to get a prime spot. I also suggest that you don't pick up your Chewbacca steins when you enter, stake out your spots first, then pick up your steins.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> It's just as easy for me to repeat what I posted than to search for it.
> 
> At a certain point the event guides, could be me, will go around the room informing guests that they'll be leaving shortly for the viewing area. Get to the stairway area ASAP. That will insure that you'll be towards the front of the Stormtrooper escorted March to the viewing area and as you'll enter first as well, you'll be able to get a prime spot. I also suggest that you don't pick up your Chewbacca steins when you enter, stake out your spots first, then pick up your steins.


Any chance you'll be there June 7?  We're doing the tour that day and I'd LOVE to say hello!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> OMG, the spray painting with Sabine pic is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


she made that cosplay herself, I only did the holster belt


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> here are 2 of my favorite pictures from Star Wars Weekends, I can't look at my albums without getting teary eyed


Great pics, those were fun times. As disappointed as your were when you heard that they cancelled SWW, so were many CMs. Many, me, volunteered to work them because they were fans and enjoyed it. No matter how good SWL is, unless they have a version of SWW, I don't think they'll be able to duplicate the energy and ambiance of SWW.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Great pics, those were fun times. As disappointed as your were when you heard that they cancelled SWW, so were many CMs. Many, me, volunteered to work them because they were fans and enjoyed it. No matter how good SWL is, unless they have a version of SWW, I don't think they'll be able to duplicate the energy and ambiance of SWW.


I totally agree. I really hope they figure a way to bring it back


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> she made that cosplay herself, I only did the holster belt


ARE YOU SERIOUS????????  Holy crap!!!  That's amazing, and your holster belt is AWESOME!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> Any chance you'll be there June 7?  We're doing the tour that day and I'd LOVE to say hello!!!!


My schedule for that week is not out yet, but that is one of my work days. It's also a standard assignment, so yes, there is a good chance.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS????????  Holy crap!!!  That's amazing, and your holster belt is AWESOME!!!


 youtube was our friend


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> My schedule for that week is not out yet, but that is one of my work days. It's also a standard assignment, so yes, there is a good chance.


NEAT!  Are you willing to provide clues as to your identity?


----------



## mckennarose

When we did the party last week, we made our way over to the steps by the Kylo Ren and Chewie greeting spots approx. 15-ish minutes before fireworks time and waited for the Storm Troopers.  They took us out only about 10 minutes (I think maybe less) before the fireworks started.  I don't know if that was the norm or not, but a lot of people from the party lined up there and it seemed to take a while for the Storm Troopers to come.


----------



## HopperFan

yulilin3 said:


> BTW *Happy 40th Anniversary of Star Wars*, here are 2 of my favorite pictures from Star Wars Weekends, I can't look at my albums without getting teary eyed.




I know where I was 40 years ago tonight!  Opening night for Star Wars!!  

Back when you had to go to the theater and buy a ticket and couldn't reserve a seat.  First time I ever went so early and then stand in a long line outside to make sure we got a good seat.   

We only made it to SWW a few years but they are some great memories.


----------



## FastPasser.

mckennarose said:


> They took us out only about 10 minutes (I think maybe less) before the fireworks started. I don't know if that was the norm or not, but a lot of people from the party lined up there and it seemed to take a while for the Storm Troopers to come.


That sounds about right. The Stormtroopers will usually leave by 10 minutes before SWaGS. CMs start alerting guests about 20 minutes before the show, but some people knowing the routine get to the stairs before being alerted. 

For those wanting to be at the very front of the Stormtrooper march, keep an eye on the area in front of the stairs and if people are beginning to congregate, join them.


----------



## Trip planner

FastPasser. said:


> It's just as easy for me to repeat what I posted than to search for it.
> 
> At a certain point the event guides, could be me, will go around the room informing guests that they'll be leaving shortly for the viewing area. Get to the stairway area ASAP. That will insure that you'll be towards the front of the Stormtrooper escorted March to the viewing area and as you'll enter first as well, you'll be able to get a prime spot. I also suggest that you don't pick up your Chewbacca steins when you enter, stake out your spots first, then pick up your steins.


Are any of the spots in the viewing area really that bad? I though the entire point of the reserved viewing area was to guarantee a good view without having to stake out a spot early on. We would like to relax and enjoy the dessert party.


----------



## JennLTX

Trip planner said:


> Are any of the spots in the viewing area really that bad? I though the entire point of the reserved viewing area was to guarantee a good view without having to stake out a spot early on. We would like to relax and enjoy the dessert party.


It's not that I'm worried about a "bad" spot.  It's just that DS is kid-sized, I'm fairly tall, and I'd like to get us positioned so he can see and I'm not blocking anyone.


----------



## jlundeen

Trip planner said:


> Are any of the spots in the viewing area really that bad? I though the entire point of the reserved viewing area was to guarantee a good view without having to stake out a spot early on. We would like to relax and enjoy the dessert party.


It was our experience last Christmas, that the front spots, (right behind the wheelchair area) are probably the worst - not only wheelchairs are using that roped off area, but their entire traveling party can be there too, which means, at least for us, that lots of very tall folks can stand right in front of you, and you see mostly backs and shoulders instead of the projections.  Many believe that towards the back  of the reserved area is better, and that will be our strategy this year!


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> It was our experience last Christmas, that the front spots, (right behind the wheelchair area) are probably the worst - not only wheelchairs are using that roped off area, but their entire traveling party can be there too, which means, at least for us, that lots of very tall folks can stand right in front of you!


As you experienced, that can certainly be the case on some nights. It all depends on how many people with scooters are at the party on any given night and how many tall people are in their party. I feel that your odds, if you're on the short side, is to be along the front as usually, I repeat, usually, there is not a wall of tall people standing across the entire scooter area.





jlundeen said:


> Many believe that towards the back of the reserved area is better, and that will be our strategy this year!


It's a viable alternative and some people prefer it.


----------



## yulilin3

IMHO the spot right behind the wheelchair area has been great for us. But yeah, if someone in the wheelchair party is particularly tall it doesn't work
The back area is great also because people tend to move forward leaving a gap in front of you.
The more centered  you are the better


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

So we are going to attempt to catch the Galaxy Far Far Away show after our lunch at 50s, 12:30 show. (Friday July 14th, lunch at 11:00)
Any secret spots to get a decent view? 

Also, thanks for all the party tips. Hopefully DS5 will be able to see over the heads, as we are attending that evening.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> So we are going to attempt to catch the Galaxy Far Far Away show after our lunch at 50s, 12:30 show. (Friday July 14th, lunch at 11:00)
> Any secret spots to get a decent view?
> 
> Also, thanks for all the party tips. Hopefully DS5 will be able to see over the heads, as we are attending that evening.


That and March of First Order are such hard shows to watch in Summer just because of the heat.
No real secret spot, best view is front, by the ropes and center. But again taking the heat into account you might want to take advantage of the ledge toward the right of the stage. This ledge will offer a slightly elevated view and has shade. Now I have seen CM ask people to step down from the ledge and I've also seen CM not care if you were standing on it so you never know


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> IMHO the spot right behind the wheelchair area has been great for us.


Same here!


----------



## NuJoy

Dis is reporting a new projection show called "Disney Movie Magic" secretly debuted last night on the Chinese Theatre prior to SWaGs.  Does this mean one would miss the show by booking the dessert party or is the new show to be included with the dessert party and have special viewing area for both?


----------



## rteetz

NuJoy said:


> Dis is reporting a new projection show called "Disney Movie Magic" secretly debuted last night on the Chinese Theatre prior to SWaGs.  Does this mean one would miss the show by booking the dessert party or is the new show to be included with the dessert party and have special viewing area for both?


----------



## scottishgirl1

NuJoy said:


> Dis is reporting a new projection show called "Disney Movie Magic" secretly debuted last night on the Chinese Theatre prior to SWaGs.  Does this mean one would miss the show by booking the dessert party or is the new show to be included with the dessert party and have special viewing area for both?


 I would love to know the answer to this as well. Doing the Star Wars tour one night we are there and the Pixar and Fantasmic on the 2nd night so not sure how to see the new show at the moment!!


----------



## yulilin3

If you're doing the dessert party you can leave early and go to the viewing spot. You will not be led by the stormtroopers early


----------



## scottishgirl1

Thanks, it would be a pity to miss the stormtooper part but better than missing the show. The tour would still allow plenty of dessert party time hopefully even if we are heading out early.


----------



## NuJoy

yulilin3 said:


> If you're doing the dessert party you can leave early and go to the viewing spot. You will not be led by the stormtroopers early


Thank you for this information.  Husband and my view are that if we were at the party drinking and having a good time, we wouldn't want to cut it short for what I saw in the video.  If we were finished up and just waiting anyway, we might.  Part of the magic of the party is being VIP led out though.


----------



## ArielSRL

We are you doing the dessert party on Monday 6/5. @FastPasser. is it possible you'll be there that night? 

We were already planning to walk out early as I have 2 littles, but we will try to get out early enough for the new show, if it is scheduled that night. Does anyone know? I guess we would need to get out by 9? Should we head out by 8:50?

TIA!


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> We are you doing the dessert party on Monday 6/5. FastPasser is it possible you'll be there that night?


It is possible, but I don't know my schedule yet.


ArielSRL said:


> We were already planning to walk out early as I have 2 littles, but we will try to get out early enough for the new show, if it is scheduled that night. Does anyone know?


Although “Disney Movie Magic” is being shown at DHS, it appears to be in test or preview mode. It hasn't been announced by Disney and it's also not shown on this weeks Times Guide. I haven't been able to find anything internally either. I guess we'll have to assume that it will be shown at 9:00.


ArielSRL said:


> I guess we would need to get out by 9? Should we head out by 8:50?


That should work, but the Stormtrooper march to the viewing area is kinda cool too if you're up front and can see them.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> It is possible, but I don't know my schedule yet.
> Although “Disney Movie Magic” is being shown at DHS, it appears to be in test or preview mode. It hasn't been announced by Disney and it's also not shown on this weeks Times Guide. I haven't been able to find anything internally either. I guess we'll have to assume that it will be shown at 9:00.
> That should work, but the Stormtrooper march to the viewing area is kinda cool too if you're up front and can see them.


Thank you! I'll just keep watch about the new show and we will decide what to do when there.


----------



## yulilin3

I posted this over on the Disney Movie Magic thread
I was there last night, went to Guest Relations to ask if the show would be performed and he said nothing official but it's supposed to...still not on the schedule or on the CM tell-a-cast (their internal times guide)
An announcement came on at 8:45pm announcing that the show would be at 9pm...
For the interest of this thread: about 50 people came out early from the dessert party to watch DMM, they were all sitting on the ground and did not need to stand up to see the show which was nice for them...but this is without the new show being advertised, without showing on the times guide. So keep that in mind if you want to watch both shows.


----------



## PghDisneyDarling

I just received a call from Hollywood Studios Dining to say that our reservation for the Star Wars fireworks dessert party in August has changed times to begin at 7:45 PM.

I'm assuming this is to accommodate for the new Disney Movie Magic show, but does anyone have any other info on that? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

I believe one other poster here has received a similar email no explanation was given


PghDisneyDarling said:


> I just received a call from Hollywood Studios Dining to say that our reservation for the Star Wars fireworks dessert party in August has changed times to begin at 7:45 PM.
> 
> I'm assuming this is to accommodate for the new Disney Movie Magic show, but does anyone have any other info on that? Thanks!


----------



## dismom57

PghDisneyDarling said:


> I just received a call from Hollywood Studios Dining to say that our reservation for the Star Wars fireworks dessert party in August has changed times to begin at 7:45 PM.



I got the same call for August 28, 30 minutes earlier.  It would put fireworks at 9:15pm.  Seems it would make sense for the new show.


----------



## FastPasser.

PghDisneyDarling said:


> I just received a call from Hollywood Studios Dining to say that our reservation for the Star Wars fireworks dessert party in August has changed times to begin at 7:45 PM. I'm assuming this is to accommodate for the new Disney Movie Magic show


I don't believe so. The published start of the party changes from 8:15 to 7:45 beginning on 8/20, but the differential between the start of the party and the start of SWaGS remains the same at 75 minutes. If the "Disney Movie Magic" show starts 30 minutes before SWaGS, nothing really changes.


dismom57 said:


> It would put fireworks at 9:15pm.


The current schedule is showing 9:00, which is what it should be for a party start time of 7:45.


----------



## ArielSRL

PghDisneyDarling said:


> I just received a call from Hollywood Studios Dining to say that our reservation for the Star Wars fireworks dessert party in August has changed times to begin at 7:45 PM.
> 
> I'm assuming this is to accommodate for the new Disney Movie Magic show, but does anyone have any other info on that? Thanks!


I posted on this thread or the new show thread that I had read in about it happening from a FB group.


----------



## Skywise

Got the call this afternoon for August - So the DMM happens before the fireworks?  I wonder if they'll escort the party out to see both shows?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Got the call this afternoon for August - So the DMM happens before the fireworks?  I wonder if they'll escort the party out to see both shows?


It started Friday DMM is at 9pm with SWaGS at 9:30pm. I was there Sunday night and the dessert party was not escorted out until 9:20pm, but about 50 people came out early to watch DMM


----------



## FastPasser.

Skywise said:


> I wonder if they'll escort the party out to see both shows?


I didn't get the memo if they are. According to the current schedule, the total duration of the dessert party hasn't changed, so if they did escort party guests to the viewing area to watch the new show, it would mean that the party would be be shortened significantly, it isn't that long to begin with. And unless they change the show time, there's a 20 minute wait between the end of the new show and the start of SWaGS.


----------



## Ferrentinos

FastPasser. said:


> I didn't get the memo if they are. According to the current schedule, the total duration of the dessert party hasn't changed, so if they did escort party guests to the viewing area to watch the new show, it would mean that the party would be be shortened significantly, it isn't that long to begin with. And unless they change the show time, there's a 20 minute wait between the end of the new show and the start of SWaGS.



Could a dessert party-goer exit the party to see DMM and then go back in to get another treat/drink before SWaGS starts? I know the locations aren't exactly close, but would there be enough time in those 20 minutes?


----------



## NuJoy

Ferrentinos said:


> Could a dessert party-goer exit the party to see DMM and then go back in to get another treat/drink before SWaGS starts? I know the locations aren't exactly close, but would there be enough time in those 20 minutes?


I would think this would be difficult because of the crowds gathered for the show.  We were nearly last in line being led out by CM's at one of the parties we attended and our group became separated from the main body of party-goers.  The CM had to yell constantly to make way for us.  It was very congested even with an escort.


----------



## Ferrentinos

NuJoy said:


> I would think this would be difficult because of the crowds gathered for the show.  We were nearly last in line being led out by CM's at one of the parties we attended and our group became separated from the main body of party-goers.  The CM had to yell constantly to make way for us.  It was very congested even with an escort.



That makes total sense.


----------



## yulilin3

Ferrentinos said:


> Could a dessert party-goer exit the party to see DMM and then go back in to get another treat/drink before SWaGS starts? I know the locations aren't exactly close, but would there be enough time in those 20 minutes?


You could always grab a cup and fill it with some treats and grab another cup with drinks and take them out to watch DMM


----------



## FastPasser.

Ferrentinos said:


> Could a dessert party-goer exit the party to see DMM and then go back in to get another treat/drink before SWaGS starts? I know the locations aren't exactly close, but would there be enough time in those 20 minutes?


The problem is that you'd have to get back to the party venue before they take away the food and beverages. They begin the process as soon as the last guest clears the venue. So you don't actually have 20 minutes because the venue is usually, and varies somewhat, closed by about 10 minutes before the show. You'll have to load up when you initially leave. Bring a to-go container.


----------



## Ferrentinos

yulilin3 said:


> You could always grab a cup and fill it with some treats and grab another cup with drinks and take them out to watch DMM





FastPasser. said:


> The problem is that you'd have to get back to the party venue before they take away the food and beverages. They begin the process as soon as the last guest clears the venue. So you don't actually have 20 minutes because the venue is usually, and varies somewhat, closed by about 10 minutes before the show. You'll have to load up when you initially leave. Bring a to-go container.



That makes total sense to me - To-Go container it is!


----------



## Skywise

FastPasser. said:


> You'll have to load up when you initially leave. Bring a to-go container.



Isn't that the Chewy mug?


----------



## FastPasser.

Skywise said:


> Isn't that the Chewy mug?


Good thought, but they are handed out at the viewing area. I wonder if that's just a coincidence?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Apropos of absolutely nothing, I miss SWW. 

OK. That's it.


----------



## morrison2951

FastPasser. said:


> Great pics, those were fun times. As disappointed as your were when you heard that they cancelled SWW, so were many CMs. Many, me, volunteered to work them because they were fans and enjoyed it. No matter how good SWL is, unless they have a version of SWW, I don't think they'll be able to duplicate the energy and ambiance of SWW.



Yep.  I attended the very first SWW as well as the very last one in 2015-  not to mention a few in between as well.  

For Father's Day last year, my wife matted and framed my SWW pins and I look at them basically every single day on the wall.


----------



## morrison2951

Roxyfire said:


> Oh totally, I just know they also sell the Boba Fett steins at the various quick service outlets. So it wouldn't be a new run, just an additional option



The Fett stein is awesome.


----------



## rteetz

Just an FYI, Star Wars land is vertical!


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Re:  dessert parties on tour days... We have a dessert party on Mon Aug 21 ( a tour day, apparently), and I'd rather not move it because that messes up the rest of our plans.   Is the problem that there are twice as many guests in the same area?  It sounds like 40 for the tour + 40-50 for the dessert party.  Am I understanding correctly?


----------



## yulilin3

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Re:  dessert parties on tour days... We have a dessert party on Mon Aug 21 ( a tour day, apparently), and I'd rather not move it because that messes up the rest of our plans.   Is the problem that there are twice as many guests in the same area?  It sounds like 40 for the tour + 40-50 for the dessert party.  Am I understanding correctly?


No. The dessert party is 200 plus the tour is 40 to 50. So a total of 250


----------



## jods

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Re:  dessert parties on tour days... We have a dessert party on Mon Aug 21 ( a tour day, apparently), and I'd rather not move it because that messes up the rest of our plans.   Is the problem that there are twice as many guests in the same area?  It sounds like 40 for the tour + 40-50 for the dessert party.  Am I understanding correctly?


We have tickets the 18th and I'm thinking of switching to the 21st ot 22nd.  The 22nd is my only park day that there is no tour and it's our last night. We usually end at MK so I have a lot to think about.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> No. The dessert party is 200 plus the tour is 40 to 50. So a total of 250


It's 200 total.


----------



## jods

So it's the same amount of people regardless of whether not there is a tour?  Is there any disadvantage going on a tour day?  One of the posts I read about the tour and dessert party scared me.  Thanks.


----------



## FastPasser.

jods said:


> So it's the same amount of people regardless of whether not there is a tour?


That's correct.


jods said:


> Is there any disadvantage going on a tour day?


Some might say there is. The tour guests are allowed into the party area before the other guests and get to choose tables first.


jods said:


> One of the posts I read about the tour and dessert party scared me.


How so?


----------



## jods

FastPasser. said:


> That's correct.
> Some might say there is. The tour guests are allowed into the party area before the other guests and get to choose tables first.
> How so?


Thanks for the info.  The review I read mentioned how they were waiting to get in and the tour people went in ahead amd grabbed all the tables.  It made it sound like a zoo and packed because of it.   I guess I have to decide it its worth it.  I really don't want to change my days around.   Is there a lot of tables?  I would hate to wait and have everyone get in first and not find a place.


----------



## FastPasser.

jods said:


> The review I read mentioned how they were waiting to get in and the tour people went in ahead and grabbed all the tables.  It made it sound like a zoo and packed because of it.


Concentrated, yes, packed, I don't think so. It's designed, and actually spieled to guests at check-in, that it's a mix and mingle affair and suggests that guests should interact with other guests or explore the Launch Bay during the party. 


jods said:


> Is there a lot of tables? I would hate to wait and have everyone get in first and not find a place.


Not a lot, but there is an adequate number of tables, some of which are not in the actual party area.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Thank you for responding!  I guess we'll just have to deal, then.  I don't feel like re-arranging 2 days of the trip just for the first choice of tables, especially since there aren't any chairs anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> It's 200 total.


Oh, they scaled it back?


----------



## jods

FastPasser. said:


> Concentrated, yes, packed, I don't think so. It's designed, and actually spieled to guests at check-in, that it's a mix and mingle affair and suggests that guests should interact with other guests or explore the Launch Bay during the party.
> Not a lot, but there is an adequate number of tables, some of which are not in the actual party area.



Thanks for the info.  I'm going to go ahead and keep it.  My kids will probably want to walk around launch bay anyway since the partyy is the first time we will be in HS this trip.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Oh, they scaled it back?


200 guests is a good number for the two locations, and what are you doing still up at 2:19am?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> 200 guests is a good number for the two locations, and what are you doing still up at 2:19am?


I was sick all night  
Thanks for the number update


----------



## NuJoy

The CM at the party we went to that was on a tour night said they get lots of complaints and a lady waiting near us for the party to open was very unhappy to find out another whole group was going to get first access.  One pays a LOT for this party and to be told you are the "general admission" group to a party that has already started just does not lend itself to good vibes.


----------



## McKelly

What nights are the tours?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I was sick all night


Get well.


NuJoy said:


> The CM at the party we went to that was on a tour night said they get lots of complaints and a lady waiting near us for the party to open was very unhappy to find out another whole group was going to get first access.  One pays a LOT for this party and to be told you are the "general admission" group to a party that has already started just does not lend itself to good vibes.


Understandable, I'm baffled as to why they do it. The tours are separate from the party and are handled by DHS, they call the shots regarding stuff like that, let them know what you think.


McKelly said:


> What nights are the tours?


Mon, Wed, Fri & Sat.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

FastPasser. said:


> Understandable, I'm baffled as to why they do it. The tours are separate from the party and are handled by DHS, they call the shots regarding stuff like that, let them know what you think.
> Mon, Wed, Fri & Sat.



A wealth of information as always.  Thank you for your contributions here!!


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> The CM at the party we went to that was on a tour night said they get lots of complaints and a lady waiting near us for the party to open was very unhappy to find out another whole group was going to get first access.  One pays a LOT for this party and to be told you are the "general admission" group to a party that has already started just does not lend itself to good vibes.


Make sure to email with your thoughts
Wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> A wealth of information as always.  Thank you for your contributions here!!


He's our secret weapon


----------



## NuJoy

FastPasser. said:


> Understandable, I'm baffled as to why they do it. The tours are separate from the party and are handled by DHS, they call the shots regarding stuff like that, let them know what you think.





yulilin3 said:


> Make sure to email with your thoughts
> Wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


Trust me, we did.  Disney handled our complaint and feedback to our satisfaction.  We booked 7 special events during a 9-day stay.  This was the only disappointment we had.  Again, we would absolutely book the party in the future...I think it's probably the best one...however, just not on a tour night.  Seems a lot of people are blind-sided and I personally would have liked to have been more informed when we booked it.  Just knowing a tour will coincide on your party night does not prepare you for how you will feel in real time.

I personally feel that if indeed the VIP tour is VIP, then give them their own special section, even early accesses is ok.  Alternately, if this is the last event of the tour, simply have the guides say, it's been great, the tour ends here, enjoy the party and fireworks...then let them enter alongside all the other guests who also paid heavily for this special event.


----------



## SBWB48

NuJoy said:


> Trust me, we did.  Disney handled our complaint and feedback to our satisfaction.  We booked 7 special events during a 9-day stay.  This was the only disappointment we had.  Again, we would absolutely book the party in the future...I think it's probably the best one...however, just not on a tour night.  Seems a lot of people are blind-sided and I personally would have liked to have been more informed when we booked it.  Just knowing a tour will coincide on your party night does not prepare you for how you will feel in real time.
> 
> I personally feel that if indeed the VIP tour is VIP, then give them their own special section, even early accesses is ok.  Alternately, if this is the last event of the tour, simply have the guides say, it's been great, the tour ends here, enjoy the party and fireworks...then let them enter alongside all the other guests who also paid heavily for this special event.



I just e-mailed Disney to express concerns about our party coinciding with a tour night and while I don't expect them to do anything about it since we aren't going until August, I want to have this in my email such that if we go in August (rearranging our plans is a bit of a hassle at this point since tour nights are on so many days during the week), and have a similar experience, I will take their response, which I'm guessing will try to reassure that "we will have a magical experience nonetheless and won't be impacted", to Guests Relations that it couldn't have been the exact opposite of what I was told despite expressing concerns early on since Disney seemingly has a habit of simply only reacting and not necessarily preventing...

Though, out of curiosity, how did they handle your complaint and feedback?


----------



## sunflowerblooms

SBWB48 said:


> I just e-mailed Disney to express concerns about our party coinciding with a tour night and while I don't expect them to do anything about it since we aren't going until August, I want to have this in my email such that if we go in August (rearranging our plans is a bit of a hassle at this point since tour nights are on so many days during the week), and have a similar experience, I will take their response, which I'm guessing will try to reassure that "we will have a magical experience nonetheless and won't be impacted", to Guests Relations that it couldn't have been the exact opposite of what I was told despite expressing concerns early on since Disney seemingly has a habit of simply only reacting and not necessarily preventing...
> 
> Though, out of curiosity, how did they handle your complaint and feedback?



We also have reservations in August on a tour day. It's my DDs birthday celebration so changing the day is not an option for us. I will also email my concerns since we are paying (for us) a good deal of money to celebrate in style at HS.  Now that I know the tour gets in early we'll at least be aware that folks will be there before us but I agree with the other comments that there is no reason for them to given preferential treatment to one group of paying guests over another group of paying quests. If they want to give them VIP treatment then fine but don't give others a less than enjoyable experience to accommodate the "VIPs". Either make it equal access or give the VIPs their own space somewhere else. I'll post the response if I get one.


----------



## NuJoy

SBWB48 said:


> Though, out of curiosity, how did they handle your complaint and feedback?


Respectfully and monetarily.


----------



## SBWB48

NuJoy said:


> Respectfully and monetarily.


Glad to hear  hoping they make changes, though unlikely.  I would much rather have a good experience than have to complain afterwards...


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Make sure to email with your thoughts


If there is enough push back, maybe they'll review the process and discover that in an attempt to enhance 20% of the guest's experience, they've devalued, albeit minor, the remaining 80% of the guest's experience.

Early admission by tour guests is not an issue for everyone because if you're a grab and go and check out the Launch Bay type person, or if you're a social butterfly like Yuliln 3, and table hop for the entire party, you don't need a table. If not, a non tour day is your best bet.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> You could always grab a cup and fill it with some treats and grab another cup with drinks and take them out to watch DMM


Wait, we can grab a roadie???  I don't really care about the projection show, but if I can take a to-go beverage along behind the Stormtroopers, that would be lovely.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Wait, we can grab a roadie???  I don't really care about the projection show, but if I can take a to-go beverage along behind the Stormtroopers, that would be lovely.


Yes no problem. I have also brought a plastic container and taken a few treats back to the house for the next day


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Yes no problem. I have also brought a plastic container and taken a few treats back to the house for the next day



Just be sure to put the to go treats on a plate and then into your plastic container. Health code reasons.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Just be sure to put the to go treats on a plate and then into your plastic container. Health code reasons.


 right, don't go up to the food table with your large Tupperware container


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> right, don't go up to the food table with your large Tupperware container


Good grief, Disney and their stupid rules...  

Just, you know, asking for a friend: we ARE saying that beverages of the adult nature can be taken out, correct?


----------



## soniam

JennLTX said:


> Good grief, Disney and their stupid rules...
> 
> Just, you know, asking for a friend: we ARE saying that beverages of the adult nature can be taken out, correct?



Yes! Ask me how I know about this and the giant tupperware rule


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Good grief, Disney and their stupid rules...
> 
> Just, you know, asking for a friend: we ARE saying that beverages of the adult nature can be taken out, correct?


Last time I did the party, yes. And remember you have 2 hands  
Let's just ask master Jedi @FastPasser.  just in case


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Last time I did the party, yes. And remember you have 2 hands


I knew I liked you for good reasons.  



yulilin3 said:


> Let's just ask master Jedi @FastPasser.  just in case


Help us, Jedi Master FastPasser!  What ARE the rules about removing beverages from the Mos Eisley Cantina?


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> What ARE the rules about removing beverages from the Mos Eisley Cantina?


No glass in the parks, so no drinking out of the Rum bottle as you follow the Stormtroopers.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> No glass in the parks, so no drinking out of the Rum bottle as you follow the Stormtroopers.


Okay, now Disney is being COMPLETELY unreasonable.


----------



## NuJoy

FastPasser. said:


> If there is enough push back, maybe they'll review the process and discover that in an attempt to enhance 20% of the guest's experience, they've devalued, *albeit mino*r, the remaining 80% of the guest's experience.
> 
> Early admission by tour guests is not an issue for everyone because if you're a grab and go and check out the Launch Bay type person, or if you're a social butterfly like Yuliln 3, and table hop for the entire party, you don't need a table. If not, a non tour day is your best bet.


I value your perspective as a CM; but as a paying guest, I do find it unethical, and therefore no minor thing, that Disney sells this event as exclusive to those paying the $69.00 and then show up to discover that no, not only do I not have exclusive access, I have inferior access.


----------



## FastPasser.

NuJoy said:


> not only do I not have exclusive access, I have inferior access.


We can agree to disagree on whether or not it's a minor issue, but I certainly understand why you feel the way you do.

Now knowing what you know, if you had no choice but to attend on a tour day, would you skip it?


----------



## NuJoy

FastPasser. said:


> Now knowing what you know, if you had no choice but to attend on a tour day, would you skip it?


I will never attend on a tour day under any circumstance knowing what I now know.


----------



## cvjpirate

I have not gone as to this event since the tour started other than with the tour group. I do not think it would stop me from booking the dessert party on a tour night. I do not see me doing the tour again. maybe once SW Land opens, as I assume some of the things for it will change.


----------



## FastPasser.

cvjpirate said:


> maybe once SW Land opens, as I assume some of the things for it will change.


Big time changes. I assume that SWaGs will be replaced by a suitable "Hollywood Adventure" show, and they'll be no reason to have the Launch Bay where it is. Maybe they'll return to a true fireworks show with fewer, or better yet, no projections. And if that happens, the dessert party will be able to return to where it should be, Center Stage. Whoa, I'm way  .


----------



## cvjpirate

FastPasser. said:


> Big time changes. I assume that SWaGs will be replaced by a suitable "Hollywood Adventure" show, and they'll be no reason to have the Launch Bay where it is. Maybe they'll return to a true fireworks show with fewer, or better yet, no projections. And if that happens, the dessert party will be able to return to where it should be, Center Stage. Whoa, I'm way  .



I see tons of changes once the SW Land opens. Yes I don't see Launch Bay staying Star Wars themed once the Land opens. I don't see Disney doing away with the projections, they seem to be double downing on them. Not complaining, just what I see.


----------



## soniam

cvjpirate said:


> I see tons of changes once the SW Land opens. Yes I don't see Launch Bay staying Star Wars themed once the Land opens. I don't see Disney doing away with the projections, they seem to be double downing on them. Not complaining, just what I see.



Also, I thought the fireworks were disturbing the animals at AK, so I too thought projections were here to stay.


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

Just to add a bit to doing the party on a tour night... I can only speak to what transpired on the evening I attended with a tour group.

First, you get hit with the yeah you paid for what you thought was exclusive access to a special event party but surprise you aren't so special.  Even though we were the first to arrive at the event area, the CM with a look of don't blame me informs us there is another group coming and whatever time they get here you have to give them a 15 minute head start.  You are now second tier to them.  The CM told us it was out of his control, he didn't like it and it was out of the event managers control.  No mention of that in the online signup.


When the tour group arrived they parted the seas and the group went in and instantly they took on the persona that the party was for them and that somehow we were allowed to come join them later.  Much like fastpass would work at such an event you get to fight for lesser spaces as if we were standby.  By the time we entered not only were all the tables gone, but many of the tour group were back in line ahead of us for seconds and thirds.


The children in the tour were now filled with sugar and armed with light sabers in a free for all space.  So careful how you carry those drinks or that plate of desserts back to whatever space you can find because the higher tables are gone and only a few wheelchair accessible height tables remained if you were lucky enough to get one of those.


On the evening we attended there was pretty much no interaction with the storm troopers whereas when we attended this same party before with no tour there was considerable interaction.


Most of the tour group on the evening we attended did not wander out and filled the main party area for the majority of the evening.

I get the hard ticket perks of paying for exclusive areas and events.  This however didn't quite fit the expectation setup by the advertising.  At no other dessert party that I'm aware of (and I have attended all I know of) do you have to wait unexpectedly while some other group gets first dibs.  You may have better luck.  Maybe the tour group the night you are there doesn't take on the persona they did when we attended, but I would be more surprised if they didn't.  Dollar for dollar who pays more for the dessert party?  By every calculation I can try to glean from the figures the dessert party only guest are the ones with the higher contribution.  Bet they wouldn't sell that tour package without the dessert party for $52.  My point is not to run down the tour, by all means if that's your thing do it.  The problem is in VIP guest experience management.  The tour should either have a separate reserved area or just let everyone in at the same time. 

I made my experience known to guest services.  Guest services responded with compensation and the promise to forward my concerns and experience.  I will not book again on a tour night nor do schedule alterations and dodging to avoid it.


----------



## FoxC63

Wow!  @GoofysNCCrew thanks for the fair warning.


----------



## JennLTX

So now I'm feeling guilty about doing the Tour on Wednesday....


----------



## soniam

JennLTX said:


> So now I'm feeling guilty about doing the Tour on Wednesday....



You shouldn't feel guilty. Everyone has as much right as you to choose to do the tour or not, assuming it's available when they decide. It's not the fault of the attendees about the way it's organized.


----------



## soniam

GoofysNCCrew said:


> Just to add a bit to doing the party on a tour night... I can only speak to what transpired on the evening I attended with a tour group.
> 
> First, you get hit with the yeah you paid for what you thought was exclusive access to a special event party but surprise you aren't so special.  Even though we were the first to arrive at the event area, the CM with a look of don't blame me informs us there is another group coming and whatever time they get here you have to give them a 15 minute head start.  You are now second tier to them.  The CM told us it was out of his control, he didn't like it and it was out of the event managers control.  No mention of that in the online signup.
> 
> 
> When the tour group arrived they parted the seas and the group went in and instantly they took on the persona that the party was for them and that somehow we were allowed to come join them later.  Much like fastpass would work at such an event you get to fight for lesser spaces as if we were standby.  By the time we entered not only were all the tables gone, but many of the tour group were back in line ahead of us for seconds and thirds.
> 
> 
> The children in the tour were now filled with sugar and armed with light sabers in a free for all space.  So careful how you carry those drinks or that plate of desserts back to whatever space you can find because the higher tables are gone and only a few wheelchair accessible height tables remained if you were lucky enough to get one of those.
> 
> 
> On the evening we attended there was pretty much no interaction with the storm troopers whereas when we attended this same party before with no tour there was considerable interaction.
> 
> 
> Most of the tour group on the evening we attended did not wander out and filled the main party area for the majority of the evening.
> I get the hard ticket perks of paying for exclusive areas and events.  This however didn't quite fit the expectation setup by the advertising.  At no other dessert party that I'm aware of (and I have attended all I know of) do you have to wait unexpectedly while some other group gets first dibs.  You may have better luck.  Maybe the tour group the night you are there doesn't take on the persona they did when we attended, but I would be more surprised if they didn't.  Dollar for dollar who pays more for the dessert party?  By every calculation I can try to glean from the figures the dessert party only guest are the ones with the higher contribution.  Bet they wouldn't sell that tour package without the dessert party for $52.  My point is not to run down the tour, by all means if that's your thing do it.  The problem is in VIP guest experience management.  The tour should either have a separate reserved area or just let everyone in at the same time.
> 
> I made my experience known to guest services.  Guest services responded with compensation and the promise to forward my concerns and experience.  I will not book again on a tour night nor do schedule alterations and dodging to avoid it.



Does everyone have the same access to the viewing area? Or are the tour participants allowed into the viewing area before the rest of the party guests?


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

soniam said:


> Does everyone have the same access to the viewing area? Or are the tour participants allowed into the viewing area before the rest of the party guests?



The tour group on the night we attended was called together first and led to the front of the line to go out.  So in our case, yes they had first access there as well.  There is plenty of great viewing spots in the area and I personally think it is better to stand back a little because the show is so "wide".  Different people may have different viewpoints on that though.


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

JennLTX said:


> So now I'm feeling guilty about doing the Tour on Wednesday....



Don't feel guilty just thank the SWaGS only guest for throwing you guys such a great party!  Just kidding, as was said before it's not your fault for the setup.


----------



## soniam

GoofysNCCrew said:


> The tour group on the night we attended was called together first and led to the front of the line to go out.  So in our case, yes they had first access there as well.  There is plenty of great viewing spots in the area and I personally think it is better to stand back a little because the show is so "wide".  Different people may have different viewpoints on that though.



We have done this party before, but we left too late and our view was blocked by trees. We are mainly doing this so that our son can see the show. He hasn't seen the new show yet. If you left early, would you be allowed into the viewing area ahead of the tour group?

Having somewhere to set our plates and cups would be nice. Were all of the tables taken by the tour group? We don't mind sharing a table with several people, but I imagine the tour group might not like sharing. I think I remember some walls around that maybe we could set stuff on. There used to be tables outside in a little courtyard that no one really wants. Did they still have those?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PghDisneyDarling

So I had no clue that tours were allowed into the party earlier than just party guests, and they are also allowed first choice at spots in the viewing area? This is making me think about just saving our money and cancelling. 

Is there any way the extra $100 for the tour is worth it just to have that preferred access to the party? The only thing that we would enjoy during the tour would be riding Star Tours, and we already are planning a FP for that. My boyfriend is not a character meeting person, and 5 hours of a tour just to be carted around HS does not sound fun to me. I feel like that would just eat up our day. 

Is a tour group being there first really that bad? As long as I can get a few drinks, try all of the snacks, and have a good view of the fireworks, I think I would be okay, but I also would hate to feel second to another group of people when this is our "special thing" for this trip.

Anyone have a good experience on a tour day that they could share?


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

soniam said:


> We have done this party before, but we left too late and our view was blocked by trees. We are mainly doing this so that our son can see the show. He hasn't seen the new show yet. If you left early, would you be allowed into the viewing area ahead of the tour group?
> 
> Having somewhere to set our plates and cups would be nice. Were all of the tables taken by the tour group? We don't mind sharing a table with several people, but I imagine the tour group might not like sharing. I think I remember some walls around that maybe we could set stuff on. There used to be tables outside in a little courtyard that no one really wants. Did they still have those?
> 
> Thanks for the info.



I didn't walk the entire area so I can't tell you about outlying tables or areas.  I can tell you only a couple of low tables were available in the main area (close to the bar and food) for guests of the party only, so they went quickly.  On the night we were there, you wouldn't have been able to share a table with the tour group people because there was just no space at them.  You also wouldn't have wanted to because there were lots of tanked up little Jedis practicing their newly acquired skills running among and underneath the tables.  In addition the way the tour groups guides were stationed gave off the impression you weren't supposed to mingle into their group.  So as I said in my original post, it was kinda like being standby at the event and you get to fight for what is left.

As to leaving early and being allowed into the viewing area, I can't answer that.  On a non-tour night you definitely can.  But since we were held up from entering the party until the tour was in and settled, you may not be allowed in the viewing area until after their group.


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

PghDisneyDarling said:


> So I had no clue that tours were allowed into the party earlier than just party guests, and they are also allowed first choice at spots in the viewing area? This is making me think about just saving our money and cancelling.
> 
> Is there any way the extra $100 for the tour is worth it just to have that preferred access to the party? The only thing that we would enjoy during the tour would be riding Star Tours, and we already are planning a FP for that. My boyfriend is not a character meeting person, and 5 hours of a tour just to be carted around HS does not sound fun to me. I feel like that would just eat up our day.
> 
> Is a tour group being there first really that bad? As long as I can get a few drinks, try all of the snacks, and have a good view of the fireworks, I think I would be okay, but I also would hate to feel second to another group of people when this is our "special thing" for this trip.
> 
> Anyone have a good experience on a tour day that they could share?



I will try to answer this the best I can because what you are looking for may be different than what my expectations were. 

Will you be able to "get a few drinks, try all of the snacks, and have a good view of the fireworks"   yes.

Will the party be worth the $69. + tax price tag the same price tag you pay on a non-tour night.  IMHO ...no.

Will you feel exclusive... marginally if at all, again IMHO.  

I'm not sure if that answers your questions, eases your mind or is just more food for thought.  In this case, the viewpoint of the guest is the one that matters the most.  I believe that viewpoint has been misjudged by the manager(s) who made the decision to allow the tour early entry.  It may not sound like a big deal, but to the guest experiencing it on a hard ticket event it can be.  The opinions I would value the most are guests who have experienced it both ways.  So, perhaps others who have can weigh in.


----------



## lchuck

JennLTX said:


> So now I'm feeling guilty about doing the Tour on Wednesday....


I'll echo what others have said, definitely don't feel guilty!  I'm looking forward to hearing about your tour experience as we're scheduled to do that 2 weeks from tomorrow and I'm pretty excited for it.


----------



## iona

PghDisneyDarling said:


> So I had no clue that tours were allowed into the party earlier than just party guests, and they are also allowed first choice at spots in the viewing area? This is making me think about just saving our money and cancelling.
> 
> Is there any way the extra $100 for the tour is worth it just to have that preferred access to the party? The only thing that we would enjoy during the tour would be riding Star Tours, and we already are planning a FP for that. My boyfriend is not a character meeting person, and 5 hours of a tour just to be carted around HS does not sound fun to me. I feel like that would just eat up our day.
> 
> Is a tour group being there first really that bad? As long as I can get a few drinks, try all of the snacks, and have a good view of the fireworks, I think I would be okay, but I also would hate to feel second to another group of people when this is our "special thing" for this trip.
> 
> Anyone have a good experience on a tour day that they could share?



Don't forget that the tour isn't on every day. If it fits in your plans the easiest way to alleviate your concerns might be to book on a non-tour day.


----------



## HCinKC

JennLTX said:


> So now I'm feeling guilty about doing the Tour on Wednesday....


You shouldn't feel guilty! Obviously, part of the set up is out of attendees control. But you can control how you treat other people. It sounds like some of the bad experiences are due in part to poorly behaved guests. Those people would act that way regardless of priority entry. I know it's Disney, fun, a party, etc, but I can't imagine letting my kids run around an eating area having light saber fights. I am also the kind of person who tries to free up a table (or in a mingling case, at least part of a table) when I am finished eating. Sounds to me like courteous tour guests would make a difference on these nights.


----------



## jods

GoofysNCCrew said:


> I will try to answer this the best I can because what you are looking for may be different than what my expectations were.
> 
> Will you be able to "get a few drinks, try all of the snacks, and have a good view of the fireworks"   yes.
> 
> Will the party be worth the $69. + tax price tag the same price tag you pay on a non-tour night.  IMHO ...no.
> 
> Will you feel exclusive... marginally if at all, again IMHO.
> 
> I'm not sure if that answers your questions, eases your mind or is just more food for thought.  In this case, the viewpoint of the guest is the one that matters the most.  I believe that viewpoint has been misjudged by the manager(s) who made the decision to allow the tour early entry.  It may not sound like a big deal, but to the guest experiencing it on a hard ticket event it can be.  The opinions I would value the most are guests who have experienced it both ways.  So, perhaps others who have can weigh in.



This definitely is food for thought for me.  I'm doing it for a good spot to see fireworks but also as something special for my sons.  I want them to feel like it's something special.  If they're not going to get that feeling it may not be worth it to me.  A non tour day doesn't fit my schedule either.


----------



## yulilin3

jods said:


> This definitely is food for thought for me.  I'm doing it for a good spot to see fireworks but also as something special for my sons.  I want them to feel like it's something special.  If they're not going to get that feeling it may not be worth it to me.  A non tour day doesn't fit my schedule either.


the way each person feels is personal.
This discussion on the tour people with the dessert party people reminds me of an episode of Modern Family where they go to Vegas and Jay gets the Excelsior package and starts feeling like he is a true VIP but then finds out there's an Excelsior Plus and one above that one, then he doesn't feel quite so special.
The dessert party in itself is quite special, you are in a roped off area, visible to everyone else, the desserts and drinks can be seen by everyone but not everyone will get to partake so it is exclusive to those attending, the fact that the tour people go in first shouldn't really take away from your party, there will still be a table and drinks and desserts for you.
But to each they're own, so do what feels best for you and your family


----------



## NuJoy

HCinKC said:


> I know it's Disney, fun, a party, etc, but I can't imagine letting my kids run around an eating area having light saber fights.


When I went to get drinks, it was the VIP guides that were playing light sabers with the kids.  I get the feeling the guides have a hand in how the guests act as well as perpetrating the idea that everything is set up for them.  Not necessarily the guests' fault for believing, and therefore, acting that way.


----------



## jods

yulilin3 said:


> the way each person feels is personal.
> This discussion on the tour people with the dessert party people reminds me of an episode of Modern Family where they go to Vegas and Jay gets the Excelsior package and starts feeling like he is a true VIP but then finds out there's an Excelsior Plus and one above that one, then he doesn't feel quite so special.
> The dessert party in itself is quite special, you are in a roped off area, visible to everyone else, the desserts and drinks can be seen by everyone but not everyone will get to partake so it is exclusive to those attending, the fact that the tour people go in first shouldn't really take away from your party, there will still be a table and drinks and desserts for you.
> But to each they're own, so do what feels best for you and your family


 
I get that it is still something special but after paying a lot I dont want my kids to get upset that we're waiting to go in and they can't until a large group does first and then the same thing happens with fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

jods said:


> I get that it is still something special but after paying a lot I dont want my kids to get upset that we're waiting to go in and they can't until a large group does first and then the same thing happens with fireworks.


ok, but do they get upset when you are in a standby line and fp people whiz by you and ride first?
You can simply explain to them that you just have to wait 10 more minutes or maybe go meet the Jawas or another SW character while you wait


----------



## jods

yulilin3 said:


> ok, but do they get upset when you are in a standby line and fp people whiz by you and ride first?
> You can simply explain to them that you just have to wait 10 more minutes or maybe go meet the Jawas or another SW character while you wait



No, they don't.    I'm paying extra for this (a lot imo) and I think that's the difference to me.  I don't necessarily agree with how it's handled by disney either,  but it is what it is.  I think disney should have this info on their site.  I'm glad I have a heads up so I can make an informed decision. I would be upset if it happened and I had no idea.    I don't want my kids to have a lesser experience because the tour is there.   I'm sure they will have fun but I don't known if it's worth the 300 on a tour date.  If I decide it's not I will cancel.  This was going to be a surprise for them so they don't even know about it.


----------



## yulilin3

jods said:


> No, they don't.    I'm paying extra for this (a lot imo) and I think that's the difference to me.  I don't necessarily agree with how it's handled by disney either,  but it is what it is.  I think disney should have this info on their site.  I'm glad I have a heads up so I can make an informed decision. I would be upset if it happened and I had no idea.    I don't want my kids to have a lesser experience because the tour is there.   I'm sure they will have fun but I don't known if it's worth the 300 on a tour date.  If I decide it's not I will cancel.  This was going to be a surprise for them so they don't even know about it.


Again a personal decision and you do have the upper hand on this since you are informed. Disney should change how this is done but like you said, at the moment, it is what it is.
I think my point is that you won't have a lesser experience, you will enjoy the same things as if the tour wasn't there. It's all in the attitude you bring into it. 
You will have guests, be it on the VIP tour or not, behaving badly, it happens every where but it's your choice on how to react to it.


----------



## NuJoy

yulilin3 said:


> ok, but do they get upset when you are in a standby line and fp people whiz by you and ride first?
> You can simply explain to them that you just have to wait 10 more minutes or maybe go meet the Jawas or another SW character while you wait


I'd be upset if I paid extra for the exclusiveness of fast pass just to then show up and be told that not only do I not have exclusive access, I have to wait while another group gets 15 minutes head start to the first and best, which is what is happening in the party situation.  I totally get why I can't be with the fast pass group if I have not secured access to that line as a stand-by guest.  We are talking bait-and-switch; and _that_ is the issue.


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> I'd be upset if I paid extra for the exclusiveness of fast pass just to then show up and be told that not only do I not have exclusive access, I have to wait while another group gets 15 minutes head start to the first and best, which is what is happening in the party situation.  I totally get why I can't be with the fast pass group if I have not secured access to that line as a stand-by guest.  We are talking bait-and-switch; and _that_ is the issue.


I really do get that.
My point is that, depending on your reaction to the situation you can either have a great time regardless, because they are not limiting your food drink intake or your viewing area since everyone fits inside of it, or become so upset that the party now has no value to you.
Again, Disney should organize this better and people that have dome the party during the VIP tour and felt "less than" should write them an email.
But now knowing what you know you can make an informed decision.
If you feel that having the VIP tour go in before you will negatively impact your experience, to the point where you feel less valued than go ahead and cancel, that's fine
EDIT TO ADD: Disney is still delivering what they promised, certain amount of time in the dessert party plus a reserved viewing area


----------



## jods

NuJoy said:


> I'd be upset if I paid extra for the exclusiveness of fast pass just to then show up and be told that not only do I not have exclusive access, I have to wait while another group gets 15 minutes head start to the first and best, which is what is happening in the party situation.  I totally get why I can't be with the fast pass group if I have not secured access to that line as a stand-by guest.  We are talking bait-and-switch; and _that_ is the issue.



You said it so much better then I did.  I think that's the part that's off putting to me.  Its not the guests behaving badly, you can get that anywhere anytime.  Its not really an exclusive event if you are secondary to the VIP tour, which it appears to be since you have to wait for them to enter and then exit to get their fireworks spot.  I'm not concerned about getting drinks, desserts or a table.  It's the having to wait for others.  I'm curious to hear from others who attended on a tour day.   That will help me decide.


----------



## NuJoy

yulilin3 said:


> EDIT TO ADD: Disney is still delivering what they promised, certain amount of time in the dessert party plus a reserved viewing area


By not disclosing the terms of a VIP tour's access to the party at the point of sale, Disney is luring guests to pay full price for an exclusive event that is not exclusive nor equal to what was advertised.


----------



## NuJoy

_However_, if we had not been first in line to the party and privy to first hand comments and procedure as the VIP tour entered; say if we had arrived late to the party, we probably wouldn't have known or felt the difference of the tour being there.  We probably would have been like, Whoa, we should have gotten here earlier; that is, until we were put behind the tour to enter the viewing area.


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> By not disclosing the terms of a VIP tour's access to the party at the point of sale, Disney is luring guests to pay full price for an exclusive event that is not exclusive nor equal to what was advertised.


yeah I think we are going to have to agree to disagree on this point.
From the dessert party page on WDW:
*The Dessert Party You’re Looking For!*
Enjoy an out-of-this-world selection of desserts and specialty drinks—including alcoholic beverage options. Nibble on Darth Vader cupcakes as you take in an up-close view of the enthralling _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular fireworks show.

To remember the very unique evening for a long time (in a galaxy not so far, far away), you'll receive a souvenir stein featuring one of the most beloved _Star Wars_ characters, Chewbacca.

The Force is strong with this one!
*Know Before You Go*
Please review this important information about this dining event.


Check-in takes place in front of Star Wars Launch Bay, located in the Animation Courtyard.
Dessert is served inside Star Wars Launch Bay. Guests will then be escorted to an outdoor VIP viewing section 15 minutes prior to the start of the show.
Seating is not available. Wheelchairs and ECVs can be accommodated.
Guests must be 21 years of age or older to consume alcoholic beverages. A valid form of government identification will be required to verify your age.
Disney dining plan entitlements may not be redeemed for this event.
Discounts or promotions are not valid for this event.
Entertainment is subject to change or cancellation without notice.

First of all if you want to get technical: no where on this page does it say the word "exclusive event" even though it is exclusive to those paying since non paying people cannot attend. Again they are delivering on every single point advertised. I don't see any false advertisement or luring of guests...you decide if you want to do the party, the VIP tour or just grab a spot with the same prime viewing 2 hours in advance and wait out in the sun and heat


----------



## NuJoy

By technical, you mean legalistic.  It's not about what Disney included in the advertisement.  It's about what they excluded.


----------



## jlundeen

Using the FP vs Standby example, remember that the Tour group also gets to ride the Star Tours ride, and, (since I haven't taken the tour myself, I'm only guessing here), they in all likelihood get to go in ahead of the FP line up.  It's the value that the tour delivers...like an express FP to rides, shows, and apparently the dessert party.  If you can't do the dessert party and feel you are getting the value out of it while the tour group is there, you have the option of scheduling it for a night without the tour group.  It may or may not work out for each person, but it is still an option for many.

EDITED TO ADD:  Isn't this the way all the VIP tours work...you pay a lot more, and get 1st in line on the attractions?


----------



## sunflowerblooms

yulilin3 said:


> If you feel that having the VIP tour go in before you will negatively impact your experience, to the point where you feel less valued than go ahead and cancel, that's fine



That's great.
But I actually don't want to cancel. What I want to for Disney to solve this issue. It's not that I am planning on having a temper tantrum when I see people enter the dessert party ahead of me or head out to the fireworks viewing area ahead of me. I plan on enjoying the party. I booked the dessert party to celebrate my DDs Birthday on her actual birthday. This is the birthday splurge. And as I read the description" Guests will then be escorted to an outdoor VIP viewing section 15 minutes prior to the start of the show." it does not say on tour nights the tour will be escorted prior to the dessert party guests.  It's a simple fix - end the tour at the dessert party entrance and everyone enters together. There done. Problem solved. I have already emailed Disney with my concerns. I have yet to hear back.


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> By technical, you mean legalistic.  It's not about what Disney included in the advertisement.  It's about what they excluded.


no by technically I meant technically, actually literally, you are getting everything they offer.


----------



## yulilin3

sunflowerblooms said:


> That's great.
> But I actually don't want to cancel. What I want to for Disney to solve this issue. It's not that I am planning on having a temper tantrum when I see people enter the dessert party ahead of me or head out to the fireworks viewing area ahead of me. I plan on enjoying the party. I booked the dessert party to celebrate my DDs Birthday on her actual birthday. This is the birthday splurge. And as I read the description" Guests will then be escorted to an outdoor VIP viewing section 15 minutes prior to the start of the show." it does not say on tour nights the tour will be escorted prior to the dessert party guests.  It's a simple fix - end the tour at the dessert party entrance and everyone enters together. There done. Problem solved. I have already emailed Disney with my concerns. I have yet to hear back.


please let us know when you do.
I am sure you and your family will have a blast at the party.


----------



## cvjpirate

I did the tour in may, they did not escort us to the viewing area before the others in the dessert party. I am unsure if that should have happen or not, just know it did not happen when I was there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jlundeen said:


> Using the FP vs Standby example, remember that the Tour group also gets to ride the Star Tours ride, and, (since I haven't taken the tour myself, I'm only guessing here), they in all likelihood get to go in ahead of the FP line up.  It's the value that the tour delivers...like an express FP to rides, shows, and apparently the dessert party.  If you can't do the dessert party and feel you are getting the value out of it while the tour group is there, you have the option of scheduling it for a night without the tour group.  It may or may not work out for each person, but it is still an option for many.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  Isn't this the way all the VIP tours work...you pay a lot more, and get 1st in line on the attractions?



Yes, attractions and such.

I'm trying to think of an exception but anything that I've been on that later combined with others it tended to be a "well, here we are - go have fun just like everyone else that you're joining!".  Personally I do think this is an odd operational decision.


----------



## jlundeen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, attractions and such.
> 
> I'm trying to think of an exception but anything that I've been on that later combined with others it tended to be a "well, here we are - go have fun just like everyone else that you're joining!".  Personally I do think this is an odd operational decision.


Yeah, I agree and also agree that the tour should probably end at the entrance of the dessert party....I also agree that people will behave the way they behave - most are respectful of others, but alas, there sometimes seems to be some that are not...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Honestly, if I paid for the dessert party and then was held aside as others got preferential access to the area that I didn't know anyone but the regular dessert party-goers had access to, I'd be annoyed.

Disney isn't _technically_ promising that, but *I don't think they're giving a clear picture of what to expect from the viewing area either*.

Perhaps if on their site under the dessert party they also included the link to "further upgrade the experience" and link to the tour, or even something saying that the reserved area was *shared* between two groups, that would be more direct -- and more accurate.  It might prevent people from feeling like they were misled somehow.


----------



## FastPasser.

Wow, this discussion has certainly taken a strange turn.

I have not been at the party in over a month, but my last time there, once the tour group entered, they were no longer a group. There were no tour guides in the party area and they did not enter the viewing area as a group before everyone else. Has it changed since then, according to GoofysNCCrew, it was different on the night they attended.

Is there a difference on a *non* tour night, if you enter after the 40th person as compared to entering *after *the 40 person tour group? Most guests check in after the party officially begins, so most guests are not aware of what has transpired before they check in. They have no clue whether or not a tour group has entered first as opposed to the same number of regular guests entering first.

I'll be there Monday night and as it turns out, one of the Disers who has posted on this thread will be there as well, so we'll get feedback from two very different vantage points.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> Is there a difference on a *non* tour night, if you enter after the 40th person as compared to entering *after *the 40 person tour group?


I get what you're saying, but here's my 2 cents.  When I did this party -- before the tour existed -- I made sure to be at the front of the line to get into the reserved area.  That mattered to me.  I don't book dessert parties for the desserts... I book them for the viewing area.

*So if I got there, did that, and found that instead of being 1st in line I was 41st in line, YEAH -- I'd be annoyed.*

Does that make sense?

I "don't have a dog in this fight" at this point...!!  I've done the party and don't intend to do it again.  Just sharing my 2 cents.


----------



## FoxC63

We'll be in HS on Friday, Oct. 27th and I'm hoping to pick up Star Wars outfits for Duffy and ShellieMay 17" bears where is the best place to pick these up?  Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So if I got there, did that, and found that instead of being 1st in line I was 41st in line, YEAH -- I'd be annoyed. Does that make sense?


It absolutely does make sense. The first 40 people in line on tour nights will be affected more so than the others because it was important to them that they got in first. I'd be ticked if I was one of them.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> We'll be in HS on Friday, Oct. 27th and I'm hoping to pick up Star Wars outfits for Duffy and ShellieMay 17" bears where is the best place to pick these up?  Thanks!


Sporadic sightings at Micke's of Hollywood, The Emporium  MouseGears


----------



## FoxC63

Thank you!   "*But I was going into Tosche Station to pick up some power converters!"*


----------



## FoxC63

Really excited to meet the Star Wars Characters at HS too!  Which ones have the best interactions?  Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## jods

FastPasser. said:


> Wow, this discussion has certainly taken a strange turn.
> 
> I have not been at the party in over a month, but my last time there, once the tour group entered, they were no longer a group. There were no tour guides in the party area and they did not enter the viewing area as a group before everyone else. Has it changed since then, according to GoofysNCCrew, it was different on the night they attended.
> 
> Is there a difference on a *non* tour night, if you enter after the 40th person as compared to entering *after *the 40 person tour group? Most guests check in after the party officially begins, so most guests are not aware of what has transpired before they check in. They have no clue whether or not a tour group has entered first as opposed to the same number of regular guests entering first.
> 
> I'll be there Monday night and as it turns out, one of the Disers who has posted on this thread will be there as well, so we'll get feedback from two very different vantage points.




I'm interested to see what pans out monday night.   I booked another party on a non tour day and will cancel one.  My original party fits my schedule much better due to adrs (ohanas and CM will have to be changed).  I did read 2 reviews of the tour and they both said they were escorted to fireworks 1st.   Not sure if there was a change at some point.

Goofyncrew, when did you attend?


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

Wow, lots of responses since I was on including the usual apologist viewpoints.  I will try to answer as many as I can.

I went in early May.  The tour guides definitely went into the party with the group and the tour group did for the most part stay together.  The tour guides on that evening mingled with and entertained tour group attendees utilizing most of the main room for the majority of the entire event.  When it was time to line up to go out to the show the tour guides called their group together at the front of the line and they were first behind the storm troopers.

I do want to make something crystal clear.  I have been to this party twice before without the tour group being there.  It wasn't my "feelings" that got hurt.  It wasn't "my attitude" about what was happening. There was a quantatative difference for me in the parties.  I had been to a great Dining With An Imagineer lunch earlier that day with a terrific Imagineer.  I was in the early part of my vacation and I was in a great mood even before all the cocktails.  I didn't fly off the handle or have instant envy that someone had a more exclusive "package" than me.  There are measurable differences in the experiences if you have reasonable expectations based on prior experiences of this or other dessert party events and the advertising.  While they may have fulfilled a literal reading of the promotion material there also is a term in the law about implied benefits and common practices. I could go on and on about that.  There can be differences one would not reasonably expect such as if your big thing was to get there early enough to have a table not far from the food and drink. Maybe it was to be right behind the Storm Troopers as you are led out.  Neither of those would have been possible on the night I attended.

My viewpoint comes from this background...I work hard for my vacation money, it's not a gift.  I don't get an employee or friend discount, comp. tickets, blogger discount or any other discount for this type of event.  I'm not local or a CM.  I am a DVC member with a higher than the average number of points and an Annual Passholder (but you will never hear me say those to expect more or specialized treatment).  I am not a chronic complainer nor a whiner.  Most things roll off my back and in fact one of my jobs is to be the go to level headed guy to sort out the disputes fairly.  I sat on this a week before contacting guest services to be absolutely sure there was no emotion, anger, envy or pettiness involved.  I felt strongly the policy should be changed or at least guests should be advised ahead of time. If it doesn't effect your experience as some have tried to say, then what's the big deal about changing it? 

From a logical monetary aspect the Tour cost is $121.12 for a 7 hour tour including guides, 2 reserved show viewings, lunch amongst other offerings and the Dessert Party is $69. a $52 dollar difference.  So why does the Tour need 15 additional minutes of the party, priority access and space?


----------



## sjs314

GoofysNCCrew said:


> Wow, lots of responses since I was on including the usual apologist viewpoints.  I will try to answer as many as I can.
> 
> I went in early May.  The tour guides definitely went into the party with the group and the tour group did for the most part stay together.  The tour guides on that evening mingled with and entertained tour group attendees utilizing most of the main room for the majority of the entire event.  When it was time to line up to go out to the show the tour guides called their group together at the front of the line and they were first behind the storm troopers.
> 
> I do want to make something crystal clear.  I have been to this party twice before without the tour group being there.  It wasn't my "feelings" that got hurt.  It wasn't "my attitude" about what was happening. There was a quantatative difference for me in the parties.  I had been to a great Dining With An Imagineer lunch earlier that day with a terrific Imagineer.  I was in the early part of my vacation and I was in a great mood even before all the cocktails.  I didn't fly off the handle or have instant envy that someone had a more exclusive "package" than me.  There are measurable differences in the experiences if you have reasonable expectations based on prior experiences of this or other dessert party events and the advertising.  While they may have fulfilled a literal reading of the promotion material there also is a term in the law about implied benefits and common practices. I could go on and on about that.  There can be differences one would not reasonably expect such as if your big thing was to get there early enough to have a table not far from the food and drink. Maybe it was to be right behind the Storm Troopers as you are led out.  Neither of those would have been possible on the night I attended.
> 
> My viewpoint comes from this background...I work hard for my vacation money, it's not a gift.  I don't get an employee or friend discount, comp. tickets, blogger discount or any other discount for this type of event.  I'm not local or a CM.  I am a DVC member with a higher than the average number of points and an Annual Passholder (but you will never hear me say those to expect more or specialized treatment).  I am not a chronic complainer nor a whiner.  Most things roll off my back and in fact one of my jobs is to be the go to level headed guy to sort out the disputes fairly.  I sat on this a week before contacting guest services to be absolutely sure there was no emotion, anger, envy or pettiness involved.  I felt strongly the policy should be changed or at least guests should be advised ahead of time. If it doesn't effect your experience as some have tried to say, then what's the big deal about changing it?
> 
> From a logical monetary aspect the Tour cost is $121.12 for a 7 hour tour including guides, 2 reserved show viewings, lunch amongst other offerings and the Dessert Party is $69. a $52 dollar difference.  So why does the Tour need 15 additional minutes of the party, priority access and space?


Reading this is disheartening, it truly seems as if Disney is doing an injustice here. Guests who have paid exclusively for the Dessert party should be given first priority and the VIP Tour group should follow as the Dessert Party is just one of the perks of many they receive for the money paid.
In reality it seems Disney is looking at the more money spent (Tour) vs (Party) less and the title of VIP guests are more important...... money talks 
All guests are important not just a privileged few!


----------



## yulilin3

I urge everyone who has had a bad experience with the VIP group and dessert party procedures to to email Disney and let them know
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
you can all come here to vent and share opinions but there is very little that can be accomplished so please email.
I still think that being informed (as all of you are since you are on these boards) will give you a leg up and I also still think that the attitude you put into your visit and your experiences will give you a more enjoyable time.


----------



## wmoon

Hi

We are doing the Star Wars tour in July.  I was wondering if as part of this you meet Kylo Ren, Chewy and BB8 or is it up to you to do it during the party time.

I'd just like to know so I can plan it into our schedule for another day if its during the party time.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## yulilin3

wmoon said:


> Hi
> 
> We are doing the Star Wars tour in July.  I was wondering if as part of this you meet Kylo Ren, Chewy and BB8 or is it up to you to do it during the party time.
> 
> I'd just like to know so I can plan it into our schedule for another day if its during the party time.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Kylo and Chewie meets are included, not BB8


----------



## jods

wmoon said:


> Hi
> 
> We are doing the Star Wars tour in July.  I was wondering if as part of this you meet Kylo Ren, Chewy and BB8 or is it up to you to do it during the party time.
> 
> I'd just like to know so I can plan it into our schedule for another day if its during the party time.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


 Chewy and kylo are included in the tour.   Bb8 is not.  The dessert party doesnt include any.


----------



## LvsTnk

Thanks everyone for posting their experiences.

I don't have our party booked on a tour night but would really need to do a little more planning and prep if it were as my son uses a wheelchair and has special needs so I would need to explain the set up or just give him a heads up on what's going to happen. It would def make him pretty nervous with the light saber fighting going on while he was trying to drink and eat. If a table isn't available I would maybe need to bring a little tray or something to help him eat. We didn't have this experience at all the last time we attended. Just a little more planning so grateful we have this info.


----------



## yulilin3

LvsTnk said:


> Thanks everyone for posting their experiences.
> 
> I don't have our party booked on a tour night but would really need to do a little more planning and prep if it were as my son uses a wheelchair and has special needs so I would need to explain the set up or just give him a heads up on what's going to happen. It would def make him pretty nervous with the light saber fighting going on while he was trying to drink and eat. If a table isn't available I would maybe need to bring a little tray or something to help him eat. We didn't have this experience at all the last time we attended. Just a little more planning so grateful we have this info.


they still have reserved w/c accessible tables.


----------



## wmoon

yulilin3 said:


> Kylo and Chewie meets are included, not BB8





jods said:


> Chewy and kylo are included in the tour.   Bb8 is not.  The dessert party doesnt include any.



Thank you both I will sort a time another day for the BB8 meet.


----------



## bmahokie

I have the dessert party booked for Tuesday the 13th.  I think that is a non-tour day, but really don't want to get into that discussion now!  My question is this:  Does the new projection show start 30 minutes before the Star Wars projection show is scheduled to start?  And it is my understanding that if one leaves the dessert party for the new movie projection show one can't really get back into the dessert party, correct?  And do they make any sort of announcement at the dessert party that the movie projection show is about to start?  Or would I just have to "know that" and leave early on my own?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## LvsTnk

yulilin3 said:


> they still have reserved w/c accessible tables.


In one of the posts it said that there were only a few low top tables and all of those were gone. I am hoping that one would be left for him last time they did have a reserved sign on them but at this point who knows, again I think it's better not to count on it.


----------



## FastPasser

bmahokie said:


> it is my understanding that if one leaves the dessert party for the new movie projection show one can't really get back into the dessert party
> 
> do they make any sort of announcement at the dessert party that the movie projection show is about to start?  Or would I just have to "know that" and leave early on my own?


It's not that you can't get back in, it's that by the time you make it back, they party venue may or may not be closed. You can always try though.

The projection show is fairly new, so I don't know if anyone on here has done the party since it started. This is just a guess, but I don't think they would announce it as it might take away from the dessert party.

We'll be able to definitely answer this and a few other questions tomorrow night, stay tuned.


----------



## FastPasser

LvsTnk said:


> In one of the posts it said that there were only a few low top tables and all of those were gone.


There are three or four reserved Low Boy tables, but if they are all taken, every effort will be made to get an additional table if there is a table available. Ask one of the servers for assistance. Try to be towards the front of the line to enter the party area.


----------



## NuJoy

LvsTnk said:


> In one of the posts it said that there were only a few low top tables and all of those were gone. I am hoping that one would be left for him last time they did have a reserved sign on them but at this point who knows, again I think it's better not to count on it.


On the tour night I was there, all the high top tables inside the main party room were taken, leaving only low top tables and several of those were reserved for wheelchair access.  The party CM was sure to tell us not to take the reserved tables.  I think you can reasonably expect to be appropriately accommodated.


----------



## FastPasser

NuJoy said:


> and several of those were reserved for wheelchair access.


All of the low tables are supposed to be reserved for those in a ECV/WC, but sometimes guests with small kids take them even though there is reserved placard on the table.


----------



## NuJoy

FastPasser said:


> All of the low tables are supposed to be reserved for those in a ECV/WC, but sometimes guests with small kids take them even though there is reserved placard on the table.


Yes, that had been my experience at the other parties; but on the tour night, there were strangely very few high top tables.  I had never seen the room so filled with low tops.  I actually made a comment about that when I saw all the high tops taken by the tour, which prompted the CM to be specific about the reserved tables.


----------



## FastPasser.

NuJoy said:


> Yes, that had been my experience at the other parties; but on the tour night, there were strangely very few night top tables.  I had never seen the room so filled with low tops.


That's very odd. All of the equipment for the party is removed and stored backstage, sounds like someone took some tables that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Disney & ME

Thank you to everyone for their updates and information. I look forward to an update from tonight's event as well. I am excited about this event and have this penciled in for my trip in October (if they ever announce it for October), and will probably avoid a tour group night based on these reports.


----------



## dismom57

FastPasser said:


> There are three or four reserved Low Boy tables, but if they are all taken, every effort will be made to get an additional table if there is a table available. Ask one of the servers for assistance. Try to be towards the front of the line to enter the party area.



We also need a WC table, and do arrive early.  This is how we first learned of the sorry you have to wait 15 minutes while these guests enter first.  Prior to the tour all guests were often allowed in a bit early.  The Low Boy tables are not in the most accessible of locations, and we need to plan our approach carefully.  Thankfully they are also not in the most desirable locations, and seem to be over looked by the tour group (so far).  We are again going on a tour day in August, hoping things go smoothly.


----------



## SaharanTea

Apologies if this was already covered, but is the center stage gone?  I saw an article saying it's expected back on June 16th, but I've seen no discussion of it.


----------



## thecapells

Has it been confirmed by a recent tour-goer that BB-8 is *not *part of the Tour and that we should make special plans to see him another time?
And if you leave the party to watch the new Movie projection show, can you still access the reserved viewing area for the Star Wars Fireworks?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

At the party we attended (about 2 weeks ago) my wife and I arrived 15 minutes after the party started. It was a Tuesday night, so no tour. All of the tables were occupied already, so if you want a "prime" location table you will need to be in line when it opens. We asked that they open the doors to the outside tables, which they did, and we used one of them. Not sure why we should have had to ask - anyone with eyes could see groups of guests walking around juggling plates and no free tables to place them upon. But from that point forward our party went great. 

IMO, if you can get a table at this party you can enjoy everything that it has to offer. We sampled everything at last once, but how many sweet desserts can a person eat?

Oh yeah - if you like the adult beverages, bring in a larger cup with a lid. Order drinks, find out which you prefer, then start ordering that specific drink and transferring the small drinks to the larger cup - repeat until large cup is filled. Refill just before you head out to the fireworks show. My wife and I both got our money's worth just on cocktails that night.


----------



## yulilin3

SaharanTea said:


> Apologies if this was already covered, but is the center stage gone?  I saw an article saying it's expected back on June 16th, but I've seen no discussion of it.


First I've heard of that. Maybe @FastPasser.  could keep his eyes open for us tonight



thecapells said:


> Has it been confirmed by a recent tour-goer that BB-8 is *not *part of the Tour and that we should make special plans to see him another time?
> And if you leave the party to watch the new Movie projection show, can you still access the reserved viewing area for the Star Wars Fireworks?


You can leave the party early and enter the reserved viewing and watch both from the same spot
The latest I've read is that BB8 is NOT part of the tour, but we have someone going tonight that can double check for us and report back


----------



## FastPasser.

dismom57 said:


> Prior to the tour all guests were often allowed in a bit early.


This is a secret, so don't tell anyone, but 99.9% of the time, the venue opens 15 minutes before the published start time. The venue will open at the posted time only if there's an issue with the set-up. In that case, they take advantage of the full time. However, on tour nights, the tour guests will still enter first. Tour group or no tour group, the low tables are not supposed to be used by anyone not in a ECV or WC unless everyone has checked in so that it is known that they will not be needed for that purpose


yulilin3 said:


> First I've heard of that. Maybe Maybe FastPasser could keep his eyes open for us tonight


I haven't heard anything about it either. Weren't you just there?


----------



## SaharanTea

yulilin3 said:


> First I've heard of that. Maybe @FastPasser.  could keep his eyes open for us tonight





FastPasser. said:


> I haven't heard anything about it either. Weren't you just there?



Here's the article on the center stage at DHS being gone:  http://thekingdominsider.com/star-wars-stage-show-removed-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## yulilin3

QUOTE="FastPasser., post: 57694808, member: 600555"]This is a secret, so don't tell anyone, but 99.9% of the time, the venue opens 15 minutes before the published start time. The venue will open at the posted time only if there's an issue with the set-up. In that case, they take advantage of the full time. However, on tour nights, the tour guests will still enter first. Tour group or no tour group, the low tables are not supposed to be used by anyone not in a ECV or WC unless everyone has checked in so that it is known that they will not be needed for that purpose
I haven't heard anything about it either. Weren't you just there?[/QUOTE]
I  haven't been  dhs since  last Sunday


----------



## SaharanTea

yulilin3 said:


> I  haven't been  dhs since  last Sunday



To further fuel this story, A Galaxy Far, Far Away stage show is showing up unavailable on Disney World's website from now to the foreseeable future.


----------



## FastPasser.

Look at what I just found.
Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away will be dark through June 15, returning on June 16. When it returns, it will use new mobile performance stages for the performance of the show. The stages will be put in place each morning and removed from the park after the final performance of Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away each evening. This will allow more space for guests to view both projection shows.

ETA, that is official.


----------



## SaharanTea

FastPasser. said:


> Look at what I just found.
> Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away will be dark through June 15, returning on June 16. When it returns, it will use new mobile performance stages for the performance of the show. The stages will be put in place each morning and removed from the park after the final performance of Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away each evening. This will allow more space for guests to view both projection shows.
> 
> ETA, that is official.



Thanks again, FastPasser (and yulilin3 for chiming in).  That sounds like a good idea on their part.


----------



## FastPasser.

SaharanTea said:


> That sounds like a good idea on their part.


It's a great idea. 
It would be nice now that they have more space, that they return the desert party to where it belongs. It wouldn't require much more space than they currently use for the viewing area.


----------



## FastPasser.

Another thing to look out for tonight, which reminds me, I'm outta here.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Look at what I just found.
> Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away will be dark through June 15, returning on June 16. When it returns, it will use new mobile performance stages for the performance of the show. The stages will be put in place each morning and removed from the park after the final performance of Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away each evening. This will allow more space for guests to view both projection shows.
> 
> ETA, that is official.


OMG remember what that manager told me last year around this same time period? She told me this would happen, she was expecting this in place for last Fall. She also mentioned the dessert party viewing would move to the top of center stage area...


----------



## cvjpirate

thecapells said:


> Has it been confirmed by a recent tour-goer that BB-8 is *not *part of the Tour and that we should make special plans to see him another time?
> And if you leave the party to watch the new Movie projection show, can you still access the reserved viewing area for the Star Wars Fireworks?



I did the tour on May 13th, BB8 was not part of the tour, I was able to see BB8 during the day with a 10 min wait time. They didn't have the new show but I left the party early and was able to get into viewing area without issue.


----------



## soniam

FastPasser. said:


> It's a great idea.
> It would be nice now that they have more space, that they return the desert party to where it belongs. It wouldn't require much more space than they currently use for the viewing area.



I really liked when the actual dessert party was at tables outside and you just viewed from your table. Although, the AC in Launch Bay is nice too


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

soniam said:


> I really liked when the actual dessert party was at tables outside and you just viewed from your table. Although, the AC in Launch Bay is nice too



That is what it was like when we did it a couple of times and made so much sense IMO.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> OMG remember what that manager told me last year around this same time period? She told me this would happen, she was expecting this in place for last Fall. She also mentioned the dessert party viewing would move to the top of center stage area...


----------



## FastPasser.

Ok, here goes. I can only report what transpired tonight and is not an assessment of what some people have experienced in the past or will experience in the future. This is what took place tonight only.

There were 39 tour guests with the the total number of guests being slightly over 200, as a few walk-up guests were accepted.

When I entered the party area at about 30 minutes before leaving for the viewing area, there were no tour guides in the venue and I didn't see any after that. Were the tour guests escorted to the viewing area by the tour guides before I arrived? If they were, it wasn't all of them as many remained behind.

Tour guests did not get any preferential treatment as far as the the Stormtrooper march is concerned. I was behind the the "Honorary Guide Family" who were directly behind the Stormtroopers.

The Tour guests that were in the Stormtrooper march to the viewing area did not enter the viewing area ahead of the regular guests. They lined up for the march along with everyone else.

There was no announcement regarding the start of the new projection show.

They have switched to mostly low tables.

The stage at Center Stage is gone.

If there were any bad feelings regarding the tour group entering the party area before the regular guests, they kept it to themselves. It's also important to remember that things can and do vary from night to night, so take what I've posted with a grain of salt. It's only a snap shot. Will it be different tomorrow or the day after, possibly. I won't be there for a least another week so I can't comment on the consistency from day to day, I just know that things do change.

Side Note: The Diser who has posted on this thread and attended tonight was, for some unknown reason, the recipient of a Magical Moment. I'm guessing she wasn't able to see what was going on behind where she and her family were during the march, which was directly behind the Stormtroopers.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Ok, here goes. I can only report what transpired tonight and is not an assessment of what some people have experienced in the past or will experience in the future. This is what took place tonight only.
> 
> There were 39 tour guests with the the total number of guests being slightly over 200, as a few walk-up guests were accepted.
> 
> When I entered the party area at about 30 minutes before leaving for the viewing area, there were no tour guides in the venue and I didn't see any after that. Were the tour guests escorted to the viewing area by the tour guides before I arrived? If they were, it wasn't all of them as many remained behind.
> 
> Tour guests did not get any preferential treatment as far as the the Stormtrooper march is concerned. I was behind the the "Honorary Guide Family" who were directly behind the Stormtroopers.
> 
> The Tour guests that were in the Stormtrooper march to the viewing area did not enter the viewing area ahead of the regular guests. They lined up for the march along with everyone else.
> 
> There was no announcement regarding the start of the new projection show.
> 
> They have switched to mostly low tables.
> 
> The stage at Center Stage is gone.
> 
> If there were any bad feelings regarding the tour group entering the party area before the regular guests, they kept it to themselves. It's also important to remember that things can and do vary from night to night, so take what I've posted with a grain of salt. It's only a snap shot. Will it be different tomorrow or the day after, possibly. I won't be there for a least another week so I can't comment on the consistency from day to day, I just know that things do change.
> 
> Side Note: The Diser who has posted on this thread and attended tonight was, for some unknown reason, the recipient of a* Magical Moment*. I'm guessing she wasn't able to see what was going on behind where she and her family were during the march, which was *directly behind the Stormtroopers*.



Thanks for your report, FastPasser.  It seems that they have dealt with many of the issues that some folks have had with mix of Tour and Party Guests.  Glad everyone had a good time, and really looking forward to hearing our local Diser's report - how exciting for them!  And what a wonderful _coincidence! _


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I just wanted to chime in on the reported issues.
I sent an email last week, I was concerned as well since this was picked by my DD15 specifically for her Sweet 16 choice, because among other things, the thought of being escorted by stormtroppers sold her. 
I didn't want to invest the $$ to feel less important since a tour is on our night.
I received a phone call yesterday from a wonderful CM, we actually spoke for 20 minutes. She even got on to this thread to read reports. She reassured me that they were making sure all were treated equally, and echoed everything FastPasser has been reporting.
I feel a lot better about going now, and she even offered me a few tips.
@FastPasser. thanks for always having fantastic info for us here at the Dis!! We will be there Friday July 14th, maybe we will see you!


----------



## Chavaleh

Thank you for the report. This is all making me feel better. We booked a party for June 16th which I believe is a tour day. Hopefully it will be a non-issue! It's our first 'special' WDW activity and we're all looking forward to it so much. The husband is a huge Star Wars fan (he sometimes takes notes in meetings at work in Aurebesh).


----------



## NuJoy

yulilin3 said:


> She also mentioned the dessert party viewing would move to the top of center stage area...


What does this mean?  Is this a better set up?


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> What does this mean?  Is this a better set up?


do you remember when the Hat was there and there was a pin store? you have to go up some steps and that is Center Stage without the stage. So it would be in the middle and elevated. Again this was a conversation I had with a manager last year, actually right before the switch from the fireworks show to SWaGS show. She was expecting this to have taken effect last fall. So at least one of the things were true, about the moveable stage.


----------



## NuJoy

yulilin3 said:


> do you remember when the Hat was there and there was a pin store? you have to go up some steps and that is Center Stage without the stage. So it would be in the middle and elevated. Again this was a conversation I had with a manager last year, actually right before the switch from the fireworks show to SWaGS show. She was expecting this to have taken effect last fall. So at least one of the things were true, about the moveable stage.


Thanks.  I was thinking you meant a raised center stage was rumoring to be reinstated for the party.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> do you remember when the Hat was there and there was a pin store? you have to go up some steps and that is Center Stage without the stage. So it would be in the middle and elevated. Again this was a conversation I had with a manager last year, actually right before the switch from the fireworks show to SWaGS show. She was expecting this to have taken effect last fall. So at least one of the things were true, about the moveable stage.


That would be a nice improvement, but do you think it's maybe TOO close to see the projections on all the buildings?


----------



## AliceNDinah

Hi, how do you get picked for the "Honorary Guide Family"?  My husband and little boy are going in August, that would be a cool experience for them!!  They are huge Star Wars fans and can't wait for this.


----------



## FastPasser.

AliceNDinah said:


> how do you get picked for the "Honorary Guide Family"?


Sorry, but there's nothing you can do to be selected. It's a random selection, most times, made during the check-in process by the CMs at the check-in podium. Usually they look for a family with a couple of younger kids. The kids are given Light Sabers to carry while they help the Stormtroopers lead the group to the viewing area. The family is given a certificate to commemorate the occasion and are announced to the rest of the group before leaving for the viewing area. It's just a fun surprise for an unsuspecting family.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Again this was a conversation I had with a manager last year, actually right before the switch from the fireworks show to SWaGS show. She was expecting this to have taken effect last fall. So at least one of the things were true, about the movable stage.


The discussion of how they would handle the show at the center stage area went round and round. There were several rumored concepts until they settled on the stage that was just removed. But the stage concept AFIK was always supposed to be temporary until they came up with a more permanent method. And even this latest method will be temporary because I'm sure that once SWL opens, all the SW stuff currently going on will end.


----------



## AliceNDinah

Regarding the Honorary Guide Family post, thank you FastPasser for your words of wisdom, they are appreciated.  Sounds like alot of fun for the family!


----------



## FastPasser.

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> She reassured me that they were making sure all were treated equally


If they are sincere, then I would like to see the policy of allowing tour guests to enter first cancelled. I'm trying to come up with a reason as to why they do it, but can't


TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We will be there Friday July 14th, maybe we will see you!


Or maybe you'll luck out and won't.


----------



## cvjpirate

I think the 15 minutes early they allow the tour into the party is so they can enjoy the same amount of time as people doing the dessert party only as the tour group does it meets during the dessert party time. Thinking that the tour group going to do the meets would open up tables and what not for the regular dessert party goers. This is not a pro or con for the tour going into the party 1st, just what I believe Disney had in mind.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FastPasser. said:


> If they are sincere, then I would like to see the policy of allowing tour guests to enter first cancelled. I'm trying to come up with a reason as to why they do it, but can't
> Or maybe you'll luck out and won't.



Yeah I was questioning this. The only thing she offered me was that they usually open earlier than listed, (which you mentioned recently as well) so we should show up earlier to get a table. She kept telling me she was forwarding all of this on and working with someone. (It wasn't the greatest connection, so I couldn't catch all of what she said at first)

The only thing she said about the stormtroopers was that sometimes they allow someone with something special to celebrate, like beating breast cancer etc, to be first-? Had me wondering if people were confused as to why some were being allowed first, that it wasn't the tours, but actually people being picked etc. Just my thoughts anyway...

Anyhoo, she seemed to sincerely want to know what was being said and getting to the bottom of it, but maybe it was to pacify me. Either way, I am sure we will have a great time regardless. We have a few other surprises for my DD's sweet 16, so if this is disappointing, we have chances to rectify it with other experiences.


----------



## NuJoy

cvjpirate said:


> I think the 15 minutes early they allow the tour into the party is so they can enjoy the same amount of time as people doing the dessert party only as the tour group does it meets during the dessert party time. Thinking that the tour group going to do the meets would open up tables and what not for the regular dessert party goers. This is not a pro or con for the tour going into the party 1st, just what I believe Disney had in mind.


Was that the procedure when you did the tour?  Being first in line for the party, I got the first closest table in the main dining room I could and never saw the front tables clear out the whole evening until it was time to line up.  Maybe some did; but a great number did not, due to the guides staying in the party area, probably.  I didn't see any difference in how people normally come and go to meet characters during the party than on a non-tour night.  Seems like a lot of inconsistencies in how the tour nights are actually operated.


----------



## sydneymorganmom

FastPasser. said:


> Look at what I just found.
> Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away will be dark through June 15, returning on June 16. When it returns, it will use new mobile performance stages for the performance of the show. The stages will be put in place each morning and removed from the park after the final performance of Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away each evening. This will allow more space for guests to view both projection shows.
> 
> ETA, that is official.



Any word on if they will still do the March or anything even though there is no stage until 6/16?  Going to HS this Friday and was really looking forward to the show but if I can't see it, I'd at least like to see the March!


----------



## cvjpirate

NuJoy said:


> Was that the procedure when you did the tour?  Being first in line for the party, I got the first closest table in the main dining room I could and never saw the front tables clear out the whole evening until it was time to line up.  Maybe some did; but a great number did not, due to the guides staying in the party area, probably.  I didn't see any difference in how people normally come and go to meet characters during the party than on a non-tour night.  Seems like a lot of inconsistencies in how the tour nights are actually operated.



I got table next to the bar. By the time the Dessert party goers came in the tour guilds were gone. Shortly after they came in me and my party went to do the meets, which took about 15 mins to do both. BB8 was not part of the tour so I did that meet before the tour started. Shortly after doing the meets me and my party went and wondered around the Launch Bay. Never heard them tell us to line up to head over to the viewing area so we ended up being last in line to head over.


----------



## NuJoy

It's my understanding all party guests, tour or non-tour, use the party time to do meet and greets if they choose (we do not).


----------



## NuJoy

cvjpirate said:


> I got table next to the bar.


BTW, that's my favorite spot


----------



## cvjpirate

NuJoy said:


> It's my understanding all party guest, tour or non-tour, use the party time to do meet and greets if they choose (we do not).


This is true, but the tour they advertise you get to do the meet and greets. Disney has it set up during the dessert party time.


----------



## NuJoy

So interesting.  You do still get front of line access to the characters by wearing your lanyard even if you are not escorted by a guide or am I misunderstanding the procedure completely?  Also, did you break away from the guides to meet BB8 before the party or does the tour give free time to do that then meet back up?


----------



## NuJoy

cvjpirate said:


> BB8 was not part of the tour so I did that meet before the tour started


NVMD about BB8...I misread what you said earlier.


----------



## cvjpirate

NuJoy said:


> So interesting.  You do still get front of line access to the characters by wearing your lanyard even if you are not escorted by a guide or am I misunderstanding the procedure completely?  Also, did you break away from the guides to meet BB8 before the party or does the tour give free time to do that then meet back up?



You get front of the line access with the characters (other than BB8) wearing your lanyard. The guides do not stay for the party, that is when they leave. I did the BB8 meet in the morning when I was doing other things that was not included with the tour.


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

Glad to hear FastPasser saw some changes from what I witnessed.  I hope those parts are holding true for every tour night.  I don't know what brought about the changes that you noted but I'm glad to hear them.  This was a great dessert party and I was hopeful corrective changes would be made.  I feel better for making my impressions known to Disney customer services and perhaps it was the numerous feedback from guests that prompted some change.  One, not having the tour guides actually inside the party like they were on the night I attended sounds like it was helpful.  I was pleased to hear the guides were not in the party (at least when you arrived, hopefully they never entered) and that the guides didn't call the group back together as they did to form the line behind the Stormtroopers.  Both pluses. 

Still hopeful they will address the early entry issue.  I agree of course as I have said before, there is no need to hold everyone back while letting the tour into the party 15 minutes early.  They could do like they do on nontour nights.  When the party is ready allow early arrivers to enter the party.  Since the tour arrives early they would be in that group.  They would still get in before the bulk of the people arrived, have the same amount of time they were going to have anyway and everyone remains happy.  I'm not surprised FastPasser didn't witness disgruntlement over tour group early entry, you wouldn't have on the evening I attended either. I certainly wasn't wearing it on my sleeve and I didn't see the other people I heard making comments about it at the start of the party I attended continuing to act disgruntled.  All the negative feedback that evening seemed to be shared with the initial entrance CM and wasn't escalated.


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I just wanted to chime in on the reported issues.
> I sent an email last week, I was concerned as well since this was picked by my DD15 specifically for her Sweet 16 choice, because among other things, the thought of being escorted by stormtroppers sold her.
> I didn't want to invest the $$ to feel less important since a tour is on our night.
> I received a phone call yesterday from a wonderful CM, we actually spoke for 20 minutes. She even got on to this thread to read reports. She reassured me that they were making sure all were treated equally, and echoed everything FastPasser has been reporting.
> I feel a lot better about going now, and she even offered me a few tips.
> @FastPasser. thanks for always having fantastic info for us here at the Dis!! We will be there Friday July 14th, maybe we will see you!



What, really?  What tips?


----------



## FastPasser.

GoofysNCCrew said:


> I feel better for making my impressions known to Disney customer services


As you should be.


GoofysNCCrew said:


> perhaps it was the numerous feedback from guests that prompted some change.


I'm very glad that you and others cared enough to let Disney know how you felt. That has to continue.

It's rare that I do any event twice in one week, but I'm very curious and decided to be there this Saturday night. I'm crossing my fingers that what I witnessed last night will be repeated.


----------



## LvsTnk

Thank you @FastPasser.  so appreciative of all you do!

I feel much better having read all of this and excited to attend again in a few weeks.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> What, really?  What tips?


Well, the only "tips" related to SW dessert party was the arriving 15 minutes early, which I have already read, and it may not help, and then she said not to go to the front of the viewing nor the far back, but to the side about mid way, opposite of side with trees-I took brief notes, lol, but I'm in bed so I don't have the exact words now. We talked about more than the SW dessert party, so she was giving me tips on other things I have planned as well. Very fun conversation. 

I am curious if others who emailed their concerns got any feedback as well?? I was surprised I got a call and not just an emailed response...


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well, the only "tips" related to SW dessert party was the arriving 15 minutes early, which I have already read, and it may not help, and then she said not to go to the front of the viewing nor the far back, but to the side about mid way, opposite of side with trees-I took brief notes, lol, but I'm in bed so I don't have the exact words now. We talked about more than the SW dessert party, so she was giving me tips on other things I have planned as well. Very fun conversation.
> 
> I am curious if others who emailed their concerns got any feedback as well?? I was surprised I got a call and not just an emailed response...



Go to sleep!  We'll all chat tomorrow!


----------



## sunflowerblooms

Thank you FastPasser for the update. This is welcome news. 

I did write Disney a very nicely worded email outlining my concerns regarding the tour groups and the dessert party and I have not heard back.  But it sounds Disney was listening and they are making some changes.  Looking forward to our party in August.


----------



## Roxyfire

I wanted to do a little mini-report of our party experiences on a non-tour night. Because we had done one before, I didn't feel the need to check in early. Instead we walked over after finishing up a RnRC fastpass. We got to the party maybe around 5 minutes after the posted time. The crowd was still pretty light but most of the tables in the main area by the food were taken up, including the ones by the bench. 

We ended up choosing the Jawas' area and that worked out really nicely as we got to watch a lot of fun interactions. We were the first ones up there so I asked the CM and he said that was a party area as well. The food was still nearby and it was full of shorter tables, too. It's probably not an ideal location for someone with a wheelchair in their party, but it's great for a family. 

There's really plenty of time to get food, drinks, refills, and meet the characters before you're walked out. I did see some people leave early but I wasn't worried about getting "the best" spot out there so we walked over just behind the special family of the day. It is rather important to be near the stairs if you want to be close to the front. Otherwise you won't really see them all that well.   

There was plenty of room in the viewing area, maybe the event was not sold out. The CMs did not offer to let the children sit up front, and there was only 1 or 2 small groups in the handicapped viewing area. Eventually my son just snuck up there anyway and stood near other kids who were supposed to be up there. I don't think they were really concerned about it as the show went on, they had to keep the path clear and eventually take down the ropes. Overall still a great experience, food was good once again, drinks were fine, and the show was amazing as usual.


----------



## FastPasser.

Roxyfire said:


> most of the tables in the main area by the food were taken up, including the ones by the bench.


Nice report, it reminds me that I forgot to mention that because they've switched to mostly shorter tables, the tables along where the benches are located in effect have seating.


Roxyfire said:


> We ended up choosing the Jawas' area and that worked out really nicely as we got to watch a lot of fun interactions.


IMO, that area is the best area because of the Jawas. It's also not like being in a black hole, which is how I describe the main party area.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Nice report, it reminds me that I forgot to mention that because they've switched to mostly shorter tables, the tables along where the benches are located in effect have seating.
> IMO, that area is the best area because of the Jawas. It's also not like being in a black hole, which is how I describe the main party area.


getting back to the nights when there is a tour, couldn't you technically get there early and grab the tables outside the roped off area? with the benches along the wall, even if you are not with the tour? I haven't seen the dessert setup in a while and I'm not sure if it's the same as before.


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> IMO, that area is the best area because of the Jawas. It's also not like being in a black hole, which is how I describe the main party area.



I'll agree with that description, it's very busy so with all the people squeezing in and around, it's great if you want to get a lot of food for multiple kids/family members but honestly I can't see standing there comfortably. I'm a little uneasy about that many people packed into a small space.

On the other hand, the jawas area can get backed up due to the bb8 meet but the CMs do a good job getting people inside the queue. Also it's a great way to keep an eye on the line so you can get in there while you have time. I watched the wait time go from 30 minutes and full of people to basically walk on but posted at 10 minute wait.


----------



## NuJoy

FastPasser. said:


> IMO, that area is the best area because of the Jawas. It's also not like being in a black hole, which is how I describe the main party area.


For the non-Star Wars fan, the black hole has a light at the end of its tunnel and someone, not saying who, likes to keep their focus there.  It's the cocktail tower.


----------



## dismom57

yulilin3 said:


> getting back to the nights when there is a tour, couldn't you technically get there early and grab the tables outside the roped off area? with the benches along the wall, even if you are not with the tour? I haven't seen the dessert setup in a while and I'm not sure if it's the same as before.



We have been a number of times, last in May.  The tables outside the rope were all tall (we are WC party), but yes savvy guests did stay there.  The tour group seemed to enter from the other end of the setup (away from bar and near nutella).  We had to wait until they had been in for their fifteen minutes until the ropes near the characters were dropped.  Orange trimmed lanyards versus just black.  That seemed a little sad for us waiting (we were not alone, there were many ordinary guests there).  Previously we have all been let in once servers were happy with set up.  The  CM actually said we had to wait until the tour had their first food and drink.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> getting back to the nights when there is a tour, couldn't you technically get there early and grab the tables outside the roped off area? with the benches along the wall, even if you are not with the tour?


Good observation, and I'm guessing it is doable. I'm never in there around the time it opens because Disney has this silly policy of insisting that I do my job, which is outside the Launch Bay, so I'm not able to comment on what happens inside just before opening time, but dismom57 can.


dismom57 said:


> The tables outside the rope were all tall (we are WC party), but yes savvy guests did stay there.


There were lower tables there the other night so you had pretty good seating on one side of the table. What I don't know is, is it set up that way every night.


Roxyfire said:


> On the other hand, the Jawas area can get backed up due to the bb8 meet but the CMs do a good job getting people inside the queue. Also it's a great way to keep an eye on the line so you can get in there while you have time. I watched the wait time go from 30 minutes and full of people to basically walk on but posted at 10 minute wait.


That's true, but I'd still opt for that area.





NuJoy said:


> For the non-Star Wars fan, the black hole has a light at the end of its tunnel and someone, not saying who, likes to keep their focus there.  It's the cocktail tower.


Too funny. We all have our priorities.


----------



## Senk

We did the dessert party Tuesday night. We got there about 15 mins early and were picked to be the family of the night. Since we were early we went to meet BB8. Then DS had to go to the restroom so we left and when we came back the doors had opened. We found a table tried a bunch of stuff and had some drinks. Sweets loving DD was all about the red pepper hummus surprisingly. We then went to meet the other characters and they had little to no lines. We got additional drinks before the lead out with the Storm Troopers which was fun. There were maybe 5 groups already in the roped off area.  All of the kids got to sit in the front so they had a good view. I can see how adults may not have a great view if you are not near the front of the group though.

Overall I'm super happy with the decison to splurge on the party. Of course being picked as the family of the night made us feel special and made it exciting for the kids. There was no tour group last night.  The bar tender poured strong. For Star Wars fans the show was great. Really impressed with it.


----------



## FastPasser.

Senk said:


> were picked to be the family of the night. Of course being picked as the family of the night made us feel special and made it exciting for the kids.


The odds of being selected are about 1 out of 60, I'd say that's special. 


Senk said:


> The bar tender poured strong


Seems to be a common sentiment.


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

Interesting to read through some of the recent reviews about table placements and on tour nights where the tour enters the party, etc.  The one consistent pattern seems to be some inconsistencies.  Be prepared for variables, most minor I hope on the night you go.  Does anyone know how often tour guides are rotated or party CMs?   Just curious if there is some latitude in some of the practices.


----------



## FastPasser.

GoofysNCCrew said:


> The one consistent pattern seems to be some inconsistencies.


Very true.


GoofysNCCrew said:


> Does anyone know how often tour guides are rotated or party CMs? Just curious if there is some latitude in some of the practices.


I can't address the tour guides question, but I can certainly address the party CM question. 

The department that puts on the parties is called Park Event Operations, aka PEO. They set up the venue, supply and serve the food & drinks and provide 3 CMs that while wearing Launch Bay costumes are not Launch Bay or DHS CMs. The 3 CMs check in guests, provide the Chewy steins, and facilitate the move to the viewing area. Most of the PEO event staff is different every night.


----------



## JennLTX

Guided Tour Report here!

We were there on Wednesday, June 7.  I admit right off the bat I tried to get out of it because it was, again, pouring rain.  No could do, so we soldiered on, and I'm SO glad because the rain cleared up shortly after the tour began.  I'm wondering, though, if the weather DID affect the tour because it was somewhat different than described by other guests on this thread.

Order of events was (and I think I've got a couple of them mixed up):

Path of the Jedi
Darth Vader Meet & Greet (and he was GOOD; our pictures are HILARIOUS)
March with the First Order (this was pretty awesome)
Meet the Makers
Dinner
Jedi Training Academy
Star Tours
Dessert Party
I also admit at that point the rain had just plain gotten to me, and I started off the tour in a pretty grumpy state of mind.  I feel WILDLY guilty because it ended up being a super time, and I did apologize to Josh, one of our two guides (the other was Freddy), and he couldn't have been nicer or more understanding about it.  They both did a FANTASTIC job, and I'll be following up with an email to Guest Services about how much we enjoyed our afternoon / evening.

In conclusion, HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Guided Tour Report here!
> 
> We were there on Wednesday, June 7.  I admit right off the bat I tried to get out of it because it was, again, pouring rain.  No could do, so we soldiered on, and I'm SO glad because the rain cleared up shortly after the tour began.  I'm wondering, though, if the weather DID affect the tour because it was somewhat different than described by other guests on this thread.
> 
> Order of events was (and I think I've got a couple of them mixed up):
> 
> Path of the Jedi
> Darth Vader Meet & Greet (and he was GOOD; our pictures are HILARIOUS)
> March with the First Order (this was pretty awesome)
> Meet the Makers
> Dinner
> Jedi Training Academy
> Star Tours
> Dessert Party
> I also admit at that point the rain had just plain gotten to me, and I started off the tour in a pretty grumpy state of mind.  I feel WILDLY guilty because it ended up being a super time, and I did apologize to Josh, one of our two guides (the other was Freddy), and he couldn't have been nicer or more understanding about it.  They both did a FANTASTIC job, and I'll be following up with an email to Guest Services about how much we enjoyed our afternoon / evening.
> 
> In conclusion, HIGHLY recommend.


so you met Vader but not Kylo Ren or Chewbacca?


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> so you met Vader but not Kylo Ren or Chewbacca?


Kylo Ren and Chewbacca were available during the Dessert Party and our badges gave us priority access, but there wasn't a line for them, really.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Kylo Ren and Chewbacca were available during the Dessert Party and our badges gave us priority access, but there wasn't a line for them, really.


I wonder if Vader was put in as a substitute for SWaGFFA being down. 
I admit I haven't kept up with the current reports on the tour lately


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if Vader was put in as a substitute for SWaGFFA being down.
> I admit I haven't kept up with the current reports on the tour lately


I assume that was it, and if so, it was a GREAT substitution.  Everyone was going on and on about how much they loved it.


----------



## wmoon

JennLTX said:


> Guided Tour Report here!
> 
> We were there on Wednesday, June 7.  I admit right off the bat I tried to get out of it because it was, again, pouring rain.  No could do, so we soldiered on, and I'm SO glad because the rain cleared up shortly after the tour began.  I'm wondering, though, if the weather DID affect the tour because it was somewhat different than described by other guests on this thread.
> 
> Order of events was (and I think I've got a couple of them mixed up):
> 
> Path of the Jedi
> Darth Vader Meet & Greet (and he was GOOD; our pictures are HILARIOUS)
> March with the First Order (this was pretty awesome)
> Meet the Makers
> Dinner
> Jedi Training Academy
> Star Tours
> Dessert Party
> I also admit at that point the rain had just plain gotten to me, and I started off the tour in a pretty grumpy state of mind.  I feel WILDLY guilty because it ended up being a super time, and I did apologize to Josh, one of our two guides (the other was Freddy), and he couldn't have been nicer or more understanding about it.  They both did a FANTASTIC job, and I'll be following up with an email to Guest Services about how much we enjoyed our afternoon / evening.
> 
> In conclusion, HIGHLY recommend.



Thanks for reporting back.  So glad you enjoyed it and that the weather did not spoil it.  I am looking forward to our tour next month.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if Vader was put in as a substitute for SWaGFFA being down.


Probably, and Boba Fett made an appearance during the week as well.

*LAST NIGHT'S PARTY*
At last night's dessert party, everything was pretty much the same as Monday's party, except that there were mostly high tables instead of low tables in front of the benches along the wall. 

With the exception of being allowed in before non-tour guests, the tour group did not get preferential treatment at the dessert party, the Stormtrooper escort or at the viewing area. 

Based on being there for two parties this week, and as has been posted previously, if it's important to you that you get in first, and if you feel that your experience will be devalued by not being able to enter first, tour nights are not for you. 

If you aren't planning to enter first and don't care whether or not you get in after the 40 people in the tour group or if you get in after 40 regular party guests, you'll be fine with a tour night party.

As for the behavior of the adults and kids at the party, after having been there for dozens of parties, I haven't found it to be any better or worse than at any other WDW event where adults and children are present. Kids will be kids. If anyone has any concerns, they may want to read a few reviews.

In general, I found very little difference between the two parties this past week and the previous parties that I was present at. Like other events, some parties are better than others and your experience may be different.


----------



## cvjpirate

JennLTX said:


> Guided Tour Report here!
> 
> We were there on Wednesday, June 7.  I admit right off the bat I tried to get out of it because it was, again, pouring rain.  No could do, so we soldiered on, and I'm SO glad because the rain cleared up shortly after the tour began.  I'm wondering, though, if the weather DID affect the tour because it was somewhat different than described by other guests on this thread.
> 
> Order of events was (and I think I've got a couple of them mixed up):
> 
> Path of the Jedi
> Darth Vader Meet & Greet (and he was GOOD; our pictures are HILARIOUS)
> March with the First Order (this was pretty awesome)
> Meet the Makers
> Dinner
> Jedi Training Academy
> Star Tours
> Dessert Party
> I also admit at that point the rain had just plain gotten to me, and I started off the tour in a pretty grumpy state of mind.  I feel WILDLY guilty because it ended up being a super time, and I did apologize to Josh, one of our two guides (the other was Freddy), and he couldn't have been nicer or more understanding about it.  They both did a FANTASTIC job, and I'll be following up with an email to Guest Services about how much we enjoyed our afternoon / evening.
> 
> In conclusion, HIGHLY recommend.



Glad to hear they did the meet with Darth Vader for you guys. When I was there in May it rained just before the tour started so we missed all outside activities and they seem to not have a plan on what to do with us during the times we were scheduled to be outside.


----------



## lchuck

I just saw a report that the stage show won't be back until 6/18. Since our tour is 6/17 should I expect a M&G substituted for the show?  For those who have been on a tour in the past month, what's the the group size been like? Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

lchuck said:


> what's the the group size been like?


The max number is 40 guests and it's usually sold out or very close to being sold out.


----------



## Rusty2rules

JennLTX said:


> Kylo Ren and Chewbacca were available during the Dessert Party and our badges gave us priority access, but there wasn't a line for them, really.



I just want to clarify something. If you do the dessert party but *not* as part of the tour, do you get priority access to Kylo Ren and Chewbacca? And just to be clear, all of the characters are available for M&G during the dessert party, correct?


----------



## Roxyfire

Rusty2rules said:


> I just want to clarify something. If you do the dessert party but *not* as part of the tour, do you get priority access to Kylo Ren and Chewbacca? And just to be clear, all of the characters are available for M&G during the dessert party, correct?



You do not. However, the wait times become rather low as the evening goes on, even for bb8. You're right by the M&G areas for all three so you can keep an eye on the lines and wait times very easily. In my experience, there's plenty of time to meet all three as long as you get there at the designated start time.


----------



## Rusty2rules

Roxyfire said:


> You do not. However, the wait times become rather low as the evening goes on, even for bb8. You're right by the M&G areas for all three so you can keep an eye on the lines and wait times very easily. In my experience, there's plenty of time to meet all three as long as you get there at the designated start time.



Thank you for that! So, in your opinion, there's probably no reason to go to Launch Bay earlier in the day for a meet and greet with these characters? Just wait for the desert party and do it then?


----------



## Roxyfire

Rusty2rules said:


> Thank you for that! So, in your opinion, there's probably no reason to go to Launch Bay earlier in the day for a meet and greet with these characters? Just wait for the desert party and do it then?



That's really up to you. If you have the time and/or want to get out of the heat for a few minutes, you could spend some time watching the movie, looking at the props, and spending time with the Jawas. We did this on a separate day but you certainly could do this just before the party then duck outside to check in.


----------



## FastPasser.

Roxyfire said:


> We did this on a separate day but you certainly could do this just before the party then duck outside to check in.


Because check in for an 8:15 party begins no later than 7:15pm, and usually by 7pm, you can check in before you go into the Launch Bay, do the M&Gs and then go directly to the party area to wait for it to open.


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> Because check in for an 8:15 party begins no later than 7:15pm, and usually by 7pm, you can check in before you go into the Launch Bay, do the M&Gs and then go directly to the party area to wait for it to open.



Even better


----------



## maux

Does anyone know when they will open reservations for October? I keep checking every day. Want to go for my birthday.


----------



## yulilin3

maux said:


> Does anyone know when they will open reservations for October? I keep checking every day. Want to go for my birthday.


if they follow the latest trend it should be this next week


----------



## leiaorgana

I see the show times for the SWAGFFA stage show have now been removed for the entirety June and the calendar has nothing showing for the next month either. I'm guessing the rumoured delay with the new mobile stage is going to take longer then they originally planned? 

The calendar was definitely showing times for the 20th June the other day when I checked the schedule but now there's nothing there. Kinda bummed because that was the only day we were able to fit it in. Fingers crossed they get it sorted sooner.


----------



## Cynergy

Hello fellow Star Wars fans. DW has approved another trip to the world so I am back to start planning. We did the dessert party last trip and I am thinking of doing the tour this trip, assuming they still offer it in November. It's a bit pricy, but not having to rush at rope drop to sign up for JTA and marching with the troopers should make it an easy upsell to the boss over just doing the dessert party again.


----------



## rynrbrts

Cynergy said:


> Hello fellow Star Wars fans. DW has approved another trip to the world so I am back to start planning. We did the dessert party last trip and I am thinking of doing the tour this trip, assuming they still offer it in November. It's a bit pricy, but not having to rush at rope drop to sign up for JTA and marching with the troopers should make it an easy upsell to the boss over just doing the dessert party again.




We're also going in November! Do you know how far up until in NOvember they still do the dessert party?

We don't arrive until the 12th and i know the Christmas Dessert parties start around then


----------



## yulilin3

Just left dhs and asked if you could watch the projection shows from the elevated center stage location now that the stage is not there.  Was told that the area is now reserved for wheel chairs and their parties


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Just left dhs and asked if you could watch the projection shows from the elevated center stage location now that the stage is not there.  Was told that the area is now reserved for wheel chairs and their parties


Because that area is so close to the theater, plus the foliage obstructing the view, only about half of that raised area has a good view of all 3 projection screens. But that's good use of the space.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Because that area is so close to the theater, plus the foliage obstructing the view, only about half of that raised area has a good view of all 3 projection screens. But that's good use of the space.


I'm happy they finally have a spot for wheel chairs


----------



## dismom57

yulilin3 said:


> I'm happy they finally have a spot for wheel chairs



Basically I no longer have that as my excuse for the dessert party (but I love  the party and will continue to go).  So glad the need was recognized, I have totally given up on the MK fireworks.


----------



## Cshel85

My husband is a Star Wars Fanatic and was thinking of doing this for my family during our visit.  My question is it worth the money?

thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Cshel85 said:


> My husband is a Star Wars Fanatic and was thinking of doing this for my family during our visit.  My question is it worth the money?
> 
> thanks


page 1 post #4 has a lot of reviews plus videos and pics.
Is it worth it? that's a personal decision, some say yes and some no.
Benefits:
cool SW dessert themed party, indoors a/c, SW music playing
Includes both non alcoholic and alcoholic drinks plus savory items
Reserved spot to view the show, no need to wait 1.5 hours or more for a good spot (which is what you need to do if you don't do the party)

The only bad thing is the price tag IMHO


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> The only bad thing is the price tag IMHO


Dodged that bullet, I thought you were going to say that you might have to put up with Fastpasser.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Dodged that bullet, I thought you were going to say that you might have to put up with Fastpasser.


I count that as a plus


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I count that as a plus


Thanks, must be that new math.


----------



## NuJoy

Cshel85 said:


> My husband is a Star Wars Fanatic and was thinking of doing this for my family during our visit.  My question is it worth the money?
> 
> thanks


This makes any dessert party worth it to me:
- A *high* value placed on an exclusive viewing area of a night time show that provides no wait, minimal  
   crowding, and excellent view;
- A belief I will probably get my money's worth out of the food/alcohol consumption alone;
- An easy exit back to my Epcot resort after the party;
- Only paying for two, (DH & I)
- Value the theming

What would push it over the top in value for the SWaGS Dessert Party:
 - If I or my husband were a Star Wars fanatic


----------



## dismom57

NuJoy said:


> What would push it over the top in value for the SWaGS Dessert Party:
> - If I or my husband were a Star Wars fanatic



You failed to mention the stylish Chewbacca mugs everyone is offered.


----------



## pbb322

Hi my favorite DIS friends!  I've been keeping up, but quiet.  I wanted to share the incredible moment we had in Launch Bay last week though.  Our HS day was Wed. June 7, and day 4 of our trip.  Kids were a bit tired, and it was pouring rain.  We signed up for an early Jedi training and it was cancelled.  Kids were sad and did not even want to stay for the Darth M&G, they just wanted to get out of the rain, so we went back to the hotel at noon.  We came back about 4 to much better weather.  As we walked in, a security CM noticed my daughter's 5th birthday button and gave her this inexpensive plastic Elsa trinket (like something that probably cost 25 cents at a party store).  She LOVED it because it was glittery and Elsa.  Fast forward - about 7 pm we went to Launch Bay (great time to go, we saw all three characters in less than 45 mins).  As we were leaving, passing the Jawas, DD noticed she had dropped her Elsa trinket at some point.  She was so tired it was the moment she hit the wall.  She just sat down in the floor, sobbing.  Not throwing a fit, but sobbing. A Jawa came over and bent down to check on her, I told the Jawa what happened.  The Jawa gave DD a huge hug and motioned to her to stay there.  She went and riffled through the other 2 Jawas bags to try and find something, but they did not have anything nice left.  She then came back and motioned for me to stay a bit longer.  I saw her go pull a CM from the check in for the dessert party away.  A few minutes later, the cast member and the Jawa returned with the manager from the dessert party, and the manager gave DD a certificate to get a nice Elsa pin in the gift store near the entrance. It made my DD's entire trip.  She is still talking about how nice the Jawa was to her.  She even went back to the room that night and drew a picture for the Jawa and asked the front desk to send it to the Jawas.  My budding SW fangirl now thinks they are the most awesome people ever!


----------



## NuJoy

dismom57 said:


> You failed to mention the stylish Chewbacca mugs everyone is offered.


Oh, you mean those things I sneak cans of Diet Coke out of the party in?


----------



## yulilin3

pbb322 said:


> Hi my favorite DIS friends!  I've been keeping up, but quiet.  I wanted to share the incredible moment we had in Launch Bay last week though.  Our HS day was Wed. June 7, and day 4 of our trip.  Kids were a bit tired, and it was pouring rain.  We signed up for an early Jedi training and it was cancelled.  Kids were sad and did not even want to stay for the Darth M&G, they just wanted to get out of the rain, so we went back to the hotel at noon.  We came back about 4 to much better weather.  As we walked in, a security CM noticed my daughter's 5th birthday button and gave her this inexpensive plastic Elsa trinket (like something that probably cost 25 cents at a party store).  She LOVED it because it was glittery and Elsa.  Fast forward - about 7 pm we went to Launch Bay (great time to go, we saw all three characters in less than 45 mins).  As we were leaving, passing the Jawas, DD noticed she had dropped her Elsa trinket at some point.  She was so tired it was the moment she hit the wall.  She just sat down in the floor, sobbing.  Not throwing a fit, but sobbing. A Jawa came over and bent down to check on her, I told the Jawa what happened.  The Jawa gave DD a huge hug and motioned to her to stay there.  She went and riffled through the other 2 Jawas bags to try and find something, but they did not have anything nice left.  She then came back and motioned for me to stay a bit longer.  I saw her go pull a CM from the check in for the dessert party away.  A few minutes later, the cast member and the Jawa returned with the manager from the dessert party, and the manager gave DD a certificate to get a nice Elsa pin in the gift store near the entrance. It made my DD's entire trip.  She is still talking about how nice the Jawa was to her.  She even went back to the room that night and drew a picture for the Jawa and asked the front desk to send it to the Jawas.  My budding SW fangirl now thinks they are the most awesome people ever!


thank you for sharing your amazing story


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

@pbb322 What an awesome story!! Made me tear up a bit. <3


----------



## Cynergy

rynrbrts said:


> We're also going in November! Do you know how far up until in NOvember they still do the dessert party?
> 
> We don't arrive until the 12th and i know the Christmas Dessert parties start around then



The Christmas dessert party's are at MK on Christmas Party nights, so it shouldn't interfere with the SW party at HS. I haven't been actively following how the parties have been since we went last August, but @yulilin3 or some of the regulars in the thread should be able to provide a better answer.


----------



## bethbuchall

I'm trying to decide if I want to do this dessert party on September 2nd. Neither of us are super Star Wars fans but do want to see the show. (I've actually only seen the original three episodes.)

How difficult would it be to see the show (how early would we have to find a spot) at that time of year without the dessert party?
We're already planning dessert part in the MK and for IllumiNations in that week. Would it be overkill to add in a third?

My main reason for wanting to do the party is to not have to fight a huge crowd for a good viewing location. So, would the length of the necessary wait be about the same as the length of the dessert party? Are the worst views from the dessert party still good?

This last part is a little silly from a woman "old enough to know better" but I'm scared of Darth Vader, Kylo Ren, and the Storm Troopers. Are there Storm Troopers all over the whole party or do they just come when it's time to lead the crowd out?

And somewhat non-related to the thread...should I watch the other episodes before seeing this show?


----------



## yulilin3

bethbuchall said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to do this dessert party on September 2nd. Neither of us are super Star Wars fans but do want to see the show. (I've actually only seen the original three episodes.)
> 
> 1.How difficult would it be to see the show (how early would we have to find a spot) at that time of year without the dessert party?
> 2.We're already planning dessert part in the MK and for IllumiNations in that week. Would it be overkill to add in a third?
> 
> 3.My main reason for wanting to do the party is to not have to fight a huge crowd for a good viewing location. So, would the length of the necessary wait be about the same as the length of the dessert party? Are the worst views from the dessert party still good?
> 
> 4.This last part is a little silly from a woman "old enough to know better" but I'm scared of Darth Vader, Kylo Ren, and the Storm Troopers. Are there Storm Troopers all over the whole party or do they just come when it's time to lead the crowd out?
> 
> 5.And somewhat non-related to the thread...should I watch the other episodes before seeing this show?


1. I always get a spot about an hour and a half before the show. The spot I get is right by the taped walkway (you can see pictures of this on page one from Josh's review) Now some have had luck arriving closer to showtime but I hate to wiggle myself into a spot so I just grab mine early
2. more dessert parties are NEVER overkill 
3. Same time you would spend outdoors with nothing to do but wait would be spent eating and drinking in an a/c area. The entire reserved area offers a great to pretty decent view
4. Stormtroopers walk around the Launch Bay area where the party is held, they also walk around the area outside where everyone is waiting so you will encounter them either way
5. Being as you are in a SW filled with SW nerds, freaks, fans, I would say YES, watch them all


----------



## NuJoy

bethbuchall said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to do this dessert party on September 2nd. Neither of us are super Star Wars fans but do want to see the show. (I've actually only seen the original three episodes.)
> 
> How difficult would it be to see the show (how early would we have to find a spot) at that time of year without the dessert party?
> We're already planning dessert part in the MK and for IllumiNations in that week. Would it be overkill to add in a third?
> 
> My main reason for wanting to do the party is to not have to fight a huge crowd for a good viewing location. So, would the length of the necessary wait be about the same as the length of the dessert party? Are the worst views from the dessert party still good?
> 
> This last part is a little silly from a woman "old enough to know better" but I'm scared of Darth Vader, Kylo Ren, and the Storm Troopers. Are there Storm Troopers all over the whole party or do they just come when it's time to lead the crowd out?
> 
> And somewhat non-related to the thread...should I watch the other episodes before seeing this show?



My perspective of this dessert party is of one who does not see what the big deal is about Star Wars.  I saw the first movie in the theater as a child and I've seen a few others here and there.  Not much over time has persuaded me that the general premise is that it's about war...in the stars.  So...meh.

Like you, I still want to see the show and have staked out a good spot for about an hour prior to watch it without too much stress.  It wasn't until I read rave reviews that the dessert party peaked my interest and decided to give it a try.  I don't leave the party to meet characters.  A couple storm troopers do mingle around during the party; but I just ignore them.  I actually just really like the desserts and cocktails and being a spectator in the midst of the party environment.  I really love being escorted to an exclusive viewing area.  We've stood in the back every time and still have been very pleased with our view.  It is so nice to spend the hour in such a fun way as opposed to the alternative.

We, too, have booked the HEA dessert party as well as the Frozen Illuminations party for our next trip along with Star Wars again.  Cost aside, I can't think of a more pleasurable way to experience these shows. 

Side note- we are only doing the HEA dessert party to see the new show one time in all its glory the way it is meant to be viewed in front of the castle.  After that, I can't ever see justifying that much money spent on a party that does not serve alcohol.  I'm sure we'll station ourselves back to viewing the fireworks at the TotW Lounge and elsewhere dining and special events include it.


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> My perspective of this dessert party is of one who does not see what the big deal is about Star Wars. I saw the first movie in the theater as a child and I've seen a few others here and there. Not much over time has persuaded me that the general premise is that it's about war...in the stars. So...meh.


----------



## Lights

I was looking at the December hours for my dates and saw that on December 16 Hollywood Studios closes at 6, while all other days they close at 8. Now, I know that those ours will most likely change from now, but is it possible that they could do an event for The Last Jedi on that day, or if they do, they will most definitely do it on the 15th, the actual release date? I know anything could be possible but wanted to know what you guys thought. I'm going with my brother and we're huge Star Wars fans, so we're crossing our fingers there will be something exciting!


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> I was looking at the December hours for my dates and saw that on December 16 Hollywood Studios closes at 6, while all other days they close at 8. Now, I know that those ours will most likely change from now, but is it possible that they could do an event for The Last Jedi on that day, or if they do, they will most definitely do it on the 15th, the actual release date? I know anything could be possible but wanted to know what you guys thought. I'm going with my brother and we're huge Star Wars fans, so we're crossing our fingers there will be something exciting!


Very likely it'll be Galactic Nights.


----------



## roopster

I've signed up for the dessert party in September with my wife and 8 year old daughter who is turning into a big Star Wars fan.
It is on a tour day, and After reading this thread I'm wondering if it would be better value to do the tour for my daughter and I, and we both meet my wife at the dessert party (she would take my almost 4 year old son around along with her parents - he also loves Star Wars but is going to be too young for Jedi training...)
I've booked an early morning breakfast reservation to be able to get to the Jedi training sign up - would that money be better put towards the tour?
Of course, it all depends if Disney would let me pay the difference to do the tour anyway...
Would appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## dismom57

roopster said:


> Of course, it all depends if Disney would let me pay the difference to do the tour anyway...
> Would appreciate your thoughts!


Given the cancellation policy (1 day) for the dessert party if there is room in the tour I would certainly do that.  You are essentially just paying the difference.  I thought about doing that but with no Jedi training kids, we will just do the tour attractions, minus the expert commentary.  Removes the stress of lining up for a spot, your spots are reserved.


----------



## yulilin3

roopster said:


> I've signed up for the dessert party in September with my wife and 8 year old daughter who is turning into a big Star Wars fan.
> It is on a tour day, and After reading this thread I'm wondering if it would be better value to do the tour for my daughter and I, and we both meet my wife at the dessert party (she would take my almost 4 year old son around along with her parents - he also loves Star Wars but is going to be too young for Jedi training...)
> *I've booked an early morning breakfast reservation to be able to get to the Jedi training sign up - would that money be better put towards the tour?*
> Of course, it all depends if Disney would let me pay the difference to do the tour anyway...
> Would appreciate your thoughts!


It's all in the math and how much you really want to eat at H&V because of the characters or because of easier access to sign up for JT
For a SW fan that has not seen any of the SW offerings at DHS I would do the tour.


----------



## bmahokie

Just wanted to give a very positive vote for the Dessert Party.  The options were MUCH more varied that the HEA dessert party - my family enjoyed the fruit and savory options as much as the desserts!  The drinks were plentiful, and the kids got to meet three of their favorite Star Wars characters in a total elapsed time of about 15 minutes.  And it felt special being led to the viewing area by the Stormtroopers.  While it is a little pricey, our family really enjoyed the overall experience very, very much.  And we're not really huge SW fans.


----------



## Lights

yulilin3 said:


> Very likely it'll be Galactic Nights.



Excellent! Hoping that's the case. Will definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> Ok, here goes. I can only report what transpired tonight and is not an assessment of what some people have experienced in the past or will experience in the future. This is what took place tonight only.
> 
> There were 39 tour guests with the the total number of guests being slightly over 200, as a few walk-up guests were accepted.
> 
> When I entered the party area at about 30 minutes before leaving for the viewing area, there were no tour guides in the venue and I didn't see any after that. Were the tour guests escorted to the viewing area by the tour guides before I arrived? If they were, it wasn't all of them as many remained behind.
> 
> Tour guests did not get any preferential treatment as far as the the Stormtrooper march is concerned. I was behind the the "Honorary Guide Family" who were directly behind the Stormtroopers.
> 
> The Tour guests that were in the Stormtrooper march to the viewing area did not enter the viewing area ahead of the regular guests. They lined up for the march along with everyone else.
> 
> There was no announcement regarding the start of the new projection show.
> 
> They have switched to mostly low tables.
> 
> The stage at Center Stage is gone.
> 
> If there were any bad feelings regarding the tour group entering the party area before the regular guests, they kept it to themselves. It's also important to remember that things can and do vary from night to night, so take what I've posted with a grain of salt. It's only a snap shot. Will it be different tomorrow or the day after, possibly. I won't be there for a least another week so I can't comment on the consistency from day to day, I just know that things do change.
> 
> Side Note: The Diser who has posted on this thread and attended tonight was, for some unknown reason, the recipient of a Magical Moment. I'm guessing she wasn't able to see what was going on behind where she and her family were during the march, which was directly behind the Stormtroopers.


So, friends I am the Diser that was there on June 5th. I am 5 pages behind the thread so I may be bringing up old subject matter, but figured I would go ahead and reply to @FastPasser. since he was talking about the same night. I'll preface this by saying I was a tad worried about doing it on a tour night but my two choices were both tour nights so I just accepted it and figured we would make the best of it.

First off, I think we arrived semi-early but not really really early. We definitely were not one of the first ones checking in. We got to the area fairly early but had to do a little bit of shopping and bathroom breaking first. When we checked in, we got to meet our resident CM Fastpasser and it was a wonderful meeting. He is a great CM and we made sure to send a tweet about him to WDWToday. We did, coincidentally , receive a Magical Moment where we (aka my boys with borrowed lightsabers) got to lead the Storm Troopers out to the viewing area. This was such an amazing, magical opportunity for my boys! We are very appreciative.

Back to the party. When we went down to the party area there were definitely people already there. I'm assuming most were the tour group but we did not get stopped entering so maybe we weren't as early as I thought and it was some regular guests as well. In any case, we very easily found a low top table (worked best for us with our two young boys) that was not reserved. I did hear people mention they couldn't get a table but I think that was a little bit later on. There were lines for both food and alcohol in the beginning but I expected that, tour or not.

The party was a little awkward for us because we wanted to meet the characters but we did not want to give up our table. So we had to take turns. BTW, the lines for the characters were longer than I had heard they usually are during the party. At least in the beginning. My DH took our youngest to meet Chewie and he had a meltdown right before it was their turn so they left the line. I believe if we had all been in the line, maybe he could've been subdued long enough for the visit. My DH met Kylo Ren by himself. I didn't really care for that meet. We did it last year and I think the character is a whiny brat in the movies, so I didn't mind missing it. I took the boys to meet BB-8 near the end of the party. The listed wait was 10 minutes. It was rough by myself bc my youngest doesn't do that great in lines and after 10 minutes, we were not at the front of the line and I had no idea how much longer it was going to be, plus we needed to be back to lead out the Storm Troopers, so we left the line. #CharacterMeetFail Oh well.

As far as the treats, my DH isn't a huge fan and it was just very hot plus we had had an early dinner at Backlot Express, so none of us were very hungry. I did make sure to try everything I wanted to and the lines definitely went down as the evening progressed. The drinks were very sweet but the bartender had a heavy pour so it was easy to get your monies worth that way if you are so inclined, especially drinks at Disney prices. 

We didn't notice any lightsaber fighting - though guests had lightsabers, nor any tour guides inside the party. The Storm Troopers marched through the party several times, even stopping for guest interactions. And as far as tour guests, I didn't notice anything different about anybody there so I didn't know who was who as far as tour guest or dessert party only guest.

We enjoyed the party but I think it would have been better if my DH and I had been without our children or if our children had been older. They spent the party coloring and playing on my iPhone. They had a few desserts but that's about it.

When it was time to be led out we were met by FastPasser and I assume his supervisor who had also talked with us when we checked in. They lent my boys the lightsabers and we got to go to the top of the stairs to be the first of the group to walk out. Again, such an amazing opportunity and we are incredibly thankful!

The tour guests were up there looking for their guide but there were no guides there and the party CMs directed them to join the regular dessert party guests at the bottom of the stairs. They did not, as far as I saw, get led out earlier nor get preferential treatment in the viewing area. The supervisor then announced us as the Magical Family and off we went, leading the Storm Troopers and all the guests out to the viewing area. Once there, we got a spot very close to the rope, though not right up against it as there were some guests already there who had obviously walked out early. It was a great view though with plenty of room. They handed out the steins and waters to anyone that wanted them in the area. The show was wonderful, though I still prefer the original. My DH was very impressed. My boys fell asleep in the stroller...lol.

As far as the other earlier projection show, I do not know if they showed it that night or not. I did not pick up a times guide that day and they never made an announcement about it within the party.

I think I have covered most everything but if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> As you should be.
> I'm very glad that you and others cared enough to let Disney know how you felt. That has to continue.
> 
> It's rare that I do any event twice in one week, but I'm very curious and decided to be there this Saturday night. I'm crossing my fingers that what I witnessed last night will be repeated.


I wish I had known you were there Saturday night. We would have stopped by to say hello. We were at DHS earlier that day - my oldest did JTA and it was great - and then we came back after our break for dinner and to see Fantasmic.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

@ArielSRL , how fun that you got to meet Fastpasser when you attended the party.  He and Yulilin3 have always been so helpful on these boards that I would be thrilled to meet either or both in person one day!

We also found it difficult to do the meet and greets w/o giving up the table when we attended.  It seemed like the demand for tables was greater than the supply, but maybe not.  Anyway, we decided to split up to do the greets, too.  If we do this party again, I will have to come up with a better plan because it's more fun to do the meet and greets as a family.  

Glad your boys got to lead out the group with the storm troopers.  That's fun!


----------



## ArielSRL

Cynergy said:


> The Christmas dessert party's are at MK on Christmas Party nights, so it shouldn't interfere with the SW party at HS. I haven't been actively following how the parties have been since we went last August, but @yulilin3 or some of the regulars in the thread should be able to provide a better answer.


Actually they had a Christmas projection show at DHS last year called Jingle Jam Jingle Bam or something similar. It started in mid-November and there was a dessert party for it. They did not do the SW show for some time while it was running though at one point they brought it back and they did both but I'm assuming only the JBJB party.


----------



## ArielSRL

Twilight Sparkle said:


> @ArielSRL , how fun that you got to meet Fastpasser when you attended the party.  He and Yulilin3 have always been so helpful on these boards that I would be thrilled to meet either or both in person one day!
> 
> We also found it difficult to do the meet and greets w/o giving up the table when we attended.  It seemed like the demand for tables was greater than the supply, but maybe not.  Anyway, we decided to split up to do the greets, too.  If we do this party again, I will have to come up with a better plan because it's more fun to do the meet and greets as a family.
> 
> Glad your boys got to lead out the group with the storm troopers.  That's fun!


I have yet to meet @yulilin3 but I am hoping one day...  Yes, it was wonderful to meet @FastPasser. He was very attentive to us and went out of his way to make our trip even more magical on a couple occasions.

I'm glad I am not the only one as far as the meet & greets. I hadn't heard of anyone else having the same experience. Maybe others did the meets before the party or after they had their fill of desserts and didn't mind giving up their table. For us, with the littles, it was easier to keep the table as a home base for them since we did not have their stroller inside.

And yes, my boys really enjoyed their role of leading out the Storm Troopers and guests. A once in a lifetime opportunity, I'm sure!


----------



## Roxyfire

Twilight Sparkle said:


> We also found it difficult to do the meet and greets w/o giving up the table when we attended. It seemed like the demand for tables was greater than the supply, but maybe not. Anyway, we decided to split up to do the greets, too. If we do this party again, I will have to come up with a better plan because it's more fun to do the meet and greets as a family.



Yeah I would wait until you're basically done with the table. If you get there early and get all the food you want, then spend that last part of the party refreshing your drinks and meeting characters. We left our table behind and sat near the line for the chewie meet and greet while waiting for the stormtroopers to escort us out.


----------



## Felicis

We have decided that we def want to do the SW dessert party. I had been looking at all of them, but this one sounds the most fun, on top of the standard food and view. We are all SW fans including DD, so it really is a no brainer. Now I need them to release October times! 

How do you know when it is a tour day, are they on set days of the week? I don't think we will do the tour, it didn't appeal like the dessert party. Although DD does want to do Jedi training.


----------



## FastPasser.

Great meeting you, ArielSRL, and your family. The boys are hoot and I want your hubby's job. Your review regarding the party environment is what I observed as well.



ArielSRL said:


> I wish I had known you were there Saturday night. We would have stopped by to say hello.


I was curious to see if what took place on the night we were there was a fluke, it wasn't. I've also been there since, and it was the same as well.



ArielSRL said:


> we came back after our break for dinner and to see Fantasmic.


We probably crossed paths as I had to cut across the Fantasmic crowd as it was leaving the park in order for me to leave as well.


Twilight Sparkle said:


> @ArielSRLhow fun that you got to meet Fastpasser when you attended the party.


And the opposite is always true as well.


----------



## Cbrtls5

We attended the SW party a week ago. We didn't know what to expect and it was on a your day

It seemed to be packed!  People everywhere. We had a low top table next to a high table and the lady next to us reported that its not usually this crowded. The lines were long and it was tricky initially to get through the area. When we were led to fireworks, the tour group was mixed in with everyone, there was no preferential treatment for the show 

We did have fun and enjoy ourselves but it was incredibly busy!


----------



## scottishgirl1

Hi, I just wondered if anyone had been on the Guided tour on a day without the stage show. We are booked on the tour on 1st July and apparently due to mobile stage issues the show is not returning until 2nd July. Just trying to decide whether to  cancel tour and just go for dessert party instead. Too late at this point for me to change tour to another day as too much else planned in!


----------



## yulilin3

scottishgirl1 said:


> Hi, I just wondered if anyone had been on the Guided tour on a day without the stage show. We are booked on the tour on 1st July and apparently due to mobile stage issues the show is not returning until 2nd July. Just trying to decide whether to  cancel tour and just go for dessert party instead. Too late at this point for me to change tour to another day as too much else planned in!


They are doing a private Darth Vader meet and greet to make up for the lack of the SWaGFFA show. Also, weather permitting some characters from that show come out to meet and greet. I saw the Death Troopers and Boba Fett yesterday


----------



## scottishgirl1

yulilin3 said:


> They are doing a private Darth Vader meet and greet to make up for the lack of the SWaGFFA show. Also, weather permitting some characters from that show come out to meet and greet. I saw the Death Troopers and Boba Fett yesterday



Thanks for the quick reply!! That doesnt sound too bad then, will probably just stick with tour. We are back in studios on 6th July later in day but are booked in for the whole Pixar/Fantasmic show deal then. Will try to catch stage show that day if possible


----------



## FastPasser.

Cbrtls5 said:


> It seemed to be packed! People everywhere. We had a low top table next to a high table and the lady next to us reported that its not usually this crowded.


Actually it's usually crowded. The party has a cap on the  number of attendees and I have yet to be there when it hasn't been near or at that max number. That lady's comment not withstanding, I'm thinking that what you experienced was pretty much normal.

How crowded it appears will vary from night to night depending on how many guests remain in the venue and how many leave the area to explore the Launch Bay. Some of that will also be due to how many day guests are roaming around just outside the party area. To me, it always seems busy.


----------



## Cluelyss

After 4 years, I finally have a kid interested in Jedi Training!! Sign ups are open during EMH, correct? And please refresh my memory which side we line up on to fight Vader? TIA!!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> After 4 years, I finally have a kid interested in Jedi Training!! Sign ups are open during EMH, correct? And please refresh my memory which side we line up on to fight Vader? TIA!!


Yay!!
Yes opened during EMH
As they walk toward the stage the right side will go up to Vader and left will go to 7th Sister.


----------



## ministrychick77

Hi everyone! I have a question about the 7 hour tour. I've read conflicting reports and now I'm confused. At the end of the tour, do you get the Chewbacca stein or is it just the dessert party group?


----------



## FastPasser.

ministrychick77 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question about the 7 hour tour. I've read conflicting reports and now I'm confused. At the end of the tour, do you get the Chewbacca stein or is it just the dessert party group?


Everyone attending the party receives the souvenir item when they enter the viewing area. Unless you're attending within the next couple of nights, it will not be a Chewbacca stein. It's days are numbered, literally. If you attended a certain party last week, you would have received Chewy's replacement during a test run.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Everyone attending the party receives the souvenir item when they enter the viewing area. Unless you're attending within the next couple of nights, it will not be a Chewbacca stein. It's days are numbered, literally. If you attended a certain party last week, you would have received Chewy's replacement during a test run.


that is breaking news to us  thanks for sharing. These ones are not selling as well I guess


----------



## FastPasser.

Still hoping that they change their minds because they presented several logistical and handling issues during the test run. They're so much larger than the steins and had to be assembled. I'd go with either BB8 or Boba Fett.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Still hoping that they change their minds because they presented several logistical and handling issues during the test run. They're so much larger than the steins and had to be assembled. I'd go with either BB8 or Boba Fett.


and that's why they are not selling as well as the BB8 and Boba steins


----------



## preemiemama

Is that for sale in the parks as well?  With popcorn?  My DH just saw it and decided he wants one next week...


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Wow,  we were looking forward to the Chewy steins!  My husband's going to be disappointed.  I do not care much for the tie fighter popcorn bucket.  It looks so huge!  How are we going to get two of those suckers home with us???  I'd rather have a different stein instead.


----------



## Trip planner

FastPasser. said:


> Everyone attending the party receives the souvenir item when they enter the viewing area. Unless you're attending within the next couple of nights, it will not be a Chewbacca stein. It's days are numbered, literally. If you attended a certain party last week, you would have received Chewy's replacement during a test run.


Oh no! We are going next week Wednesday! We would need to get 4 of those home . My kid were really looking forward to chewie


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## FastPasser.

preemiemama said:


> Is that for sale in the parks as well?  With popcorn?


AFAIK it is.


prettypatchesmsu said:


> How are we going to get two of those suckers home with us?


I'm sure Disney will be glad sell you a nice SW suitcase.


NuJoy said:


> I think I'll politely refuse an enormous popcorn flying thing (if my husband will let me).  BB8 would be nice though.


I hope they come to their senses and switch to something smaller.


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> Still hoping that they change their minds because they presented several logistical and handling issues during the test run. They're so much larger than the steins and had to be assembled. I'd go with either BB8 or Boba Fett.



What if they gave a choice between chewie, boba fett, or bb8? I know that would slow things down a bit but it still might work. My son mentioned he wanted the bb8 sipper but we totally forgot by the time the party started. I bet there's a decent amount of kids who would love to add him to their collection!


----------



## Cluelyss

preemiemama said:


> Is that for sale in the parks as well?  With popcorn?  My DH just saw it and decided he wants one next week...


Yes, we picked one up last December. It is HUGE though!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Yay!!
> Yes opened during EMH
> As they walk toward the stage the right side will go up to Vader and left will go to 7th Sister.


Thank you!!


----------



## FastPasser.

Roxyfire said:


> What if they gave a choice between chewie, boba fett, or bb8?


That would be great for guests, but what it would take behind the scenes to facilitate that tells me that it will not happen.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FastPasser. said:


> Still hoping that they change their minds because they presented several logistical and handling issues during the test run. They're so much larger than the steins and had to be assembled. I'd go with either BB8 or Boba Fett.


 We have the Chewy ones from the last party we attended, so I'm glad there will be something new. However, the Chewy ones are already taking up so much space in my cabinets...I can't imagine something twice the size. Wah!  Another vote for BB8 here!!!!!


----------



## soniam

FastPasser. said:


> Still hoping that they change their minds because they presented several logistical and handling issues during the test run. They're so much larger than the steins and had to be assembled. I'd go with either BB8 or Boba Fett.



BB8 or Boba Fett would be great.


----------



## cvjpirate

I need more Tie Fighters in my life.


----------



## alicat130

FastPasser. said:


> Everyone attending the party receives the souvenir item when they enter the viewing area. Unless you're attending within the next couple of nights, it will not be a Chewbacca stein. It's days are numbered, literally. If you attended a certain party last week, you would have received Chewy's replacement during a test run.



Any idea how numbered? We're attending Friday night.


----------



## FastPasser.

alicat130 said:


> Any idea how numbered? We're attending Friday night.


Unless they find another stash somewhere, and no one takes any, they will run out this weekend. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FastPasser. said:


> Still hoping that they change their minds because they presented several logistical and handling issues during the test run. They're so much larger than the steins and had to be assembled. I'd go with either BB8 or Boba Fett.



Fingers crossed for Boba Fett! I already have a Chewie and BB-8. The tie fighter buckets are probably too big to take home both (for me and my sister)! Maybe if we see a cute kid in a Star Wars costume we'll regift the extra one (after checking with their parents of course). 

But we're not going until September, so we'll see what becomes available then. Years ago I remember seeing a Darth Vader and/or Stormtrooper stein in a similar design as Chewie; I'd be ok with either of those too.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> Everyone attending the party receives the souvenir item when they enter the viewing area. Unless you're attending within the next couple of nights, it will not be a Chewbacca stein. It's days are numbered, literally. If you attended a certain party last week, you would have received Chewy's replacement during a test run.


You are kidding me? I would've loved this!


----------



## alicat130

FastPasser. said:


> Unless they find another stash somewhere, and no one takes any, they will run out this weekend. I think you'll be fine.



Okay, thank you! We're looking forward to the steins and the popcorn buckets look large to try and get home.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I, too, wish they would switch to BB8.  I don't mind that they are offering something different, but an awkwardly shaped container isn't something we'd be excited about.  We drive, so getting them home wouldn't be the problem.  Stashing it somewhere once we are home would be a big problem.  We'd probably just pass them along to some of our friends who collect SW memorabilia.  BB8, I would hold on to, though.


----------



## FastPasser.

That didn't take long. The text has changed on MDE from specifying the Chewy stein (left screen shot) to a more generic description in the screen shot on the right. However they forget to update the text in upper portion


----------



## Felicis

The bucket is pretty cool, but getting 3 of them home in luggage to NZ? Yeah, I am already thinking our bags will struggle with all the things I want to buy!


----------



## frostymom

So 737 plus pages...can someone please give me a run down of this party?  We have 510 BOG reservations in MK, is this too close to make the 745 party?  thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

frostymom said:


> So 737 plus pages...can someone please give me a run down of this party?  We have 510 BOG reservations in MK, is this too close to make the 745 party?  thanks!


no need to read all pages. The info you need is on page one along with dissers reviews


----------



## cvjpirate

frostymom said:


> So 737 plus pages...can someone please give me a run down of this party?  We have 510 BOG reservations in MK, is this too close to make the 745 party?  thanks!



All the information you could want about the party is on page 1. I wouldn't even try to make it from BOG in MK to the 745 Party.


----------



## frostymom

cvjpirate said:


> All the information you could want about the party is on page 1. I wouldn't even try to make it from BOG in MK to the 745 Party.


seems there are just too many things to do!  thanks for advice.


----------



## yulilin3

frostymom said:


> seems there are just too many things to do!  thanks for advice.


After reading page one any questions you have feel free to ask


----------



## waydownunder

Felicis said:


> The bucket is pretty cool, but getting 3 of them home in luggage to NZ? Yeah, I am already thinking our bags will struggle with all the things I want to buy!



I agree with you.  We too are coming from NZ and these will definitely take up to much shopping space and I have already budgeted $$$  for excess baggage. We will probably just keep one to bring home.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Oh my goooooosssssh. Where are the October dates for the dessert party?! I'm sooooo over checking every day, lol.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Oh my goooooosssssh. Where are the October dates for the dessert party?! I'm sooooo over checking every day, lol.


Most likely every night. That's the way it is for September and October is busier, so more things are scheduled.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lesley Wake said:


> Most likely every night. That's the way it is for September and October is busier, so more things are scheduled.


This doesn't mean that it will be the same this Oct, but last Oct, it was Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> This doesn't mean that it will be the same this Oct, but last Oct, it was Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat.


Is that for the Tour or the stand-alone dessert party?   Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Is that for the Tour or the stand-alone dessert party?


The Tour didn't exist last Oct. Except for last Dec, the dessert party takes place whenever SWaGS is shown.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> The Tour didn't exist last Oct. Except for last Dec, the dessert party takes place whenever SWaGS is shown.


Thanks!


----------



## Lights

I love that Tie Fighter popcorn bucket, I think it's a good replacement because I've always wanted it but worried about space, but someone on here told me that the wings can be removed, so at least there's that. At this point I'm just excited that there will be something else. 

I know last December they did the Jingle Bam dessert party and did the SW Spectacular too afterwards, but I can't seem to remember if they offered the SW dessert party too on some nights?


----------



## Meeko5

Lights said:


> I love that Tie Fighter popcorn bucket, I think it's a good replacement because I've always wanted it but worried about space, but someone on here told me that the wings can be removed, so at least there's that. At this point I'm just excited that there will be something else.
> 
> I know last December they did the Jingle Bam dessert party and did the SW Spectacular too afterwards, but I can't seem to remember if they offered the SW dessert party too on some nights?



We were there last nov/dec and there was no SW fireworks. Only the jingle bam show and dessert party for that. I'd love to see the SW show this December, can we make that happen please


----------



## FastPasser.

Lights said:


> but someone on here told me that the wings can be removed, so at least there's that.


Yes, they can be removed very easily, too easily.


Lights said:


> I know last December they did the Jingle Bam dessert party and did the SW Spectacular too afterwards, but I can't seem to remember if they offered the SW dessert party too on some nights?


The SW dessert party was not offered except on Dec 31. The Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM dessert party was offered up until Dec 30th. SWaGS was brought back on Dec 16th.


Meeko5 said:


> We were there last nov/dec and there was no SW fireworks.


You were probably gone when SWaGS returned.


----------



## Meeko5

You're right, I forgot they brought it back before NYE. My bad! of course this trip is 12/10-12/16 so I'll miss it this year if they bring it back then too. Wahhhhh.


----------



## Lights

Meeko5 said:


> We were there last nov/dec and there was no SW fireworks. Only the jingle bam show and dessert party for that. I'd love to see the SW show this December, can we make that happen please


 
I thought that I read somewhere that last year they did plan of just doing Jingle Bam, but after a few days or weeks they started doing both shows. Just need to know if they offered some days the SW dessert parties.

And I want to make it happen too! I'm going in December as well and really, really want to see the show again.


----------



## Lights

FastPasser. said:


> The SW dessert party was not offered except on Dec 31. The Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM dessert party was offered up until Dec 30th. SWaGS was brought back on Dec 16th.



Ah! So sad. I hope they consider this arrangement of doing both shows each night at least if they do bring back Jingle Bam, because if I can't do the dessert party, I hope to at least see the show. I loved it last September.


----------



## FastPasser.

Meeko5 said:


> I'd love to see the SW show this December, can we make that happen please


In my opinion, and it's just an opinion based on nothing official or anything said around the water cooler. Based on the lukewarm reception that the JBJB show received, I believe that they may want to redeem their reputation and come up with a show that will stand on it's own. If that happens, big if, they may not need to show SWaGS in order to attract guests to the park. It's very expensive to perform both shows.


----------



## jlundeen

Lights said:


> I thought that I read somewhere that last year they did plan of just doing Jingle Bam, but after a few days or weeks they started doing both shows. Just need to know if they offered some days the SW dessert parties.
> 
> And I want to make it happen too! I'm going in December as well and really, really want to see the show again.


We were there the week after Thanksgiving, and only JBJB was offered - personally, I'm thinking that if they offered a choice of JBJB on some nights, and SW on other nights, that JBJB would not get many attendees...food was great, party location (Chinese Theater Courtyard) was outstanding, but the show...meh.  I certainly would NOT pay to see that show again.  

This year, we're going over Halloween week, and between SW Dessert Party, new MK Fireworks Dessert Party, and ROL Dining, we'll be busy most nights. We wanted to do the Illuminations Dessert Party, but that has now been transformed into a Frozen Dessert Party, that we have no interest in - so, yay...saved some money there!  

Wish they would open up the MK and SW parties for reservations during our week!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

FastPasser. said:


> In my opinion, and it's just an opinion based on nothing official or anything said around the water cooler. Based on the lukewarm reception that the JBJB show received, I believe that they may want to redeem their reputation and come up with a show that will stand on it's own. If that happens, big if, they may not need to show SWaGS in order to attract guests to the park. It's very expensive to perform both shows.


JBJB was a (poor) attempt to have a holiday offering in HS after the Osborn Lights went away. My hope is that they'll just capitalize on the release of the new SW movie in December and forego any holiday show this year.....


----------



## FastPasser.

Cluelyss said:


> My hope is that they'll just capitalize on the release of the new SW movie in December and forego any holiday show this year.....


Possible, but gut feel tells me that they'll do both as there was a SW movie released last Dec as well.

I also agree with Yulilin3 that a second installment of Galactic Nights is likely on Dec 16th which will feature SWaGS.

ETA, added date


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yes, I figure that is why the early close on the 16th as well.  I do hope they do SWaGS other nights in December, though - we really want to see it, and are hoping to even do the tour.


----------



## thecapells

So if you do the tour, the only time available for Launch Bay and to interact with the chars is during the party?
We are booked in August and I'm trying to figure out if we should go to Launch Bay and BB-8 earlier in the day before the tour starts.


----------



## cvjpirate

thecapells said:


> So if you do the tour, the only time available for Launch Bay and to interact with the chars is during the party?
> We are booked in August and I'm trying to figure out if we should go to Launch Bay and BB-8 earlier in the day before the tour starts.



Yes, during the tour the time they have scheduled for you to meet the characters is during the party. There was little to no wait when I did this in May but I did the BB8 meet in the morning.


----------



## thecapells

Is there a Launch Bay Tour before the dessert party or is that also on your own during the party?


----------



## cvjpirate

thecapells said:


> Is there a Launch Bay Tour before the dessert party or is that also on your own during the party?



We did the movie during the tour, they did a little info in Launch Bay but we didn't really do a tour of Launch Bay.


----------



## thecapells

Okay, so we should probably hit Launch Bay earlier in the day.
Where in Launch bay is BB-8?
Does anyone have an updated map?
I've been looking at the one on the first page of this thread but that's pre-BB-8.


----------



## yulilin3

thecapells said:


> Okay, so we should probably hit Launch Bay earlier in the day.
> Where in Launch bay is BB-8?
> Does anyone have an updated map?
> I've been looking at the one on the first page of this thread but that's pre-BB-8.


It's the old infinity game room, so G on the map on page 1


----------



## thecapells

yulilin3 said:


> It's the old infinity game room, so G on the map on page 1



Thanks yulilin3!
And is the following exerpt page 1 still happening:* 6:50pm - 7:30pm Launch Bay's Meet the Maker and gallery tour*
It sounds like people were saying there's no more gallery tour on the Star Wars Tour and that has merged with the dessert party portion of the tour.


----------



## yulilin3

thecapells said:


> Thanks yulilin3!
> And is the following exerpt page 1 still happening:* 6:50pm - 7:30pm Launch Bay's Meet the Maker and gallery tour*
> It sounds like people were saying there's no more gallery tour on the Star Wars Tour and that has merged with the dessert party portion of the tour.


My friends did the tour this past Saturday and they got to watch the movie ( meet the makers) and got the launch bay tour (actually told me something i did not know that's inside launch bay)


----------



## thecapells

yulilin3 said:


> My friends did the tour this past Saturday and they got to watch the movie ( meet the makers) and got the launch bay tour (actually told me something i did not know that's inside launch bay)



That's what I was hoping!!
And was that separate from the dessert party timeframe?  That is, earlier in the day?


----------



## maryj11

I have not read through the whole thread because it is so many pages but wanted to know if the fireworks have changed since last year? We seen them last year and thought they were awesome. I have read they were changing some things a few months back. Have they changed and what is different if so?


----------



## yulilin3

thecapells said:


> That's what I was hoping!!
> And was that separate from the dessert party timeframe?  That is, earlier in the day?


Yes earlier in the tour before the party


maryj11 said:


> I have not read through the whole thread because it is so many pages but wanted to know if the fireworks have changed since last year? We seen them last year and thought they were awesome. I have read they were changing some things a few months back. Have they changed and what is different if so?


They took away some fireworks and added a lot more fire effects, they also added a scene from Rogue One replacing the Hoth scene,   that's about it


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

Ok, so I have planned much of my entire week (Thanksgiving) around the fireworks/dessert party, and now am reading that they don't do it in November/December. Is that true, or will Thanksgiving week be different because it's so crowded?

Help!  I'm wondering if I need to revamp my days and ADRs that I worked around getting my Star Wars loving family the prime fireworks experience.


----------



## Three cats

PrincessHanasMom said:


> Ok, so I have planned much of my entire week (Thanksgiving) around the fireworks/dessert party, and now am reading that they don't do it in November/December. Is that true, or will Thanksgiving week be different because it's so crowded?
> 
> Help!  I'm wondering if I need to revamp my days and ADRs that I worked around getting my Star Wars loving family the prime fireworks experience.


I'm anxious to know too for the 1st week in December. I should probably start working on Plan B just in case!


----------



## Meeko5

PrincessHanasMom said:


> Ok, so I have planned much of my entire week (Thanksgiving) around the fireworks/dessert party, and now am reading that they don't do it in November/December. Is that true, or will Thanksgiving week be different because it's so crowded?
> 
> Help!  I'm wondering if I need to revamp my days and ADRs that I worked around getting my Star Wars loving family the prime fireworks experience.



We were there week after thanksgiving last year and the dessert parties were for the jingle bam show...we probably won't know for sure for some time yet so I'd probably make some back up ADRs now just in case!


----------



## FastPasser.

PrincessHanasMom said:


> I have planned much of my entire week (Thanksgiving) around the fireworks/dessert party, and now am reading that they don't do it in November/December. Is that true


The last SW dessert party took place on Nov 12th. It was replaced by the Jingle Bell, Jingle Bam party. But that was last year and doesn't necessarily mean that it will be the same this year.


----------



## yulilin3

I would plan for either situation
I'm thinking they might run both shows and actually do both dessert parties.  But we won't be sure until probably early September


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I'm thinking they might run both shows and actually *do both dessert parties*.


Very interesting. I'm up for that. That would be something. It would mean a costume change.


----------



## SaharanTea

I read a report from last Friday that the portable stage is down, and the Galaxy Far, Far Away stage show is off for now.  I've also read some of the characters are walking around that area for interactions in the interim.

I see no times on Disney's website at the moment.  Any confirmation on this?


----------



## FastPasser.

SaharanTea said:


> I read a report from last Friday that the portable stage is down


Actually it was a temporary stage and it is gone.


SaharanTea said:


> and the Galaxy Far, Far Away stage show is off for now.


Correct


SaharanTea said:


> I've also read some of the characters are walking around that area for interactions in the interim.


Correct


SaharanTea said:


> I see no times on Disney's website at the moment.  Any confirmation on this?


If you click on July 2nd, times do appear, but disappear again on the 16th. Take those times and dates with a grain of salt.


----------



## SaharanTea

FastPasser. said:


> Actually it was a temporary stage and it is gone.



The story went that it was a portable thing that they'd set up and tear down/move each day.  Was that not the case?  Ole easywdw suggested they were having some problem with the new stage.

As always, thanks for the reply, FP!


----------



## FastPasser.

SaharanTea said:


> The story went that it was a portable thing that they'd set up and tear down/move each day.  Was that not the case?  Ole easywdw suggested they were having some problem with the new stage.


Ole Josh at EasyWDW is right most of the time, but not always. That appears to be describing the new setup. The stage that was there and has been removed was very large and was by no means meant to be portable or moveable as unit. As originally announced by Disney, when "A Galaxy Far, Far Away" returns, it will use new mobile performance stages for the performance of the show. The stages will be put in place each morning and removed from the park after the final performance each evening. I don't know if the delay is due to issues with the new mobile stages or with the production of the show.


----------



## Eddie512

Does the stage thing affect or change anything re: the Star Wars dessert party?  I just booked it for July 6th!


----------



## FastPasser.

Eddie512 said:


> Does the stage thing affect or change anything re: the Star Wars dessert party?


Nope


----------



## Eddie512

Thanks FastPasser!! This is only our 2nd visit to Disney (with our kids aged 8,10,14). For people who haven't seen either, would you recommend the Star Wars party over Fantasmic?


----------



## FastPasser.

Eddie512 said:


> For people who haven't seen either, would you recommend the Star Wars party over Fantasmic?


Just want to point out that the party is not the only way to see the SW show. You can watch the show without attending the dessert party. The party does get you into SWaGS VIP viewing area. Touring the Launch Bay and the 3 meet & greets are available to everyone.

But that doesn't answer your question, and here's a non-answer. For the members of your family that are predominately classic Disney fans, Fantasmic is probably best. For those that are into Star Wars, then SWaGS or the SW dessert party would probably be better.


----------



## BostonianToro

So we are going in the end of August, does anyone have any idea if the Galaxy Far Far Away show and the March of the First Order will be back by then? I don't see any times available for either of these shows. and just reading above, it looks like the stages are changing/ have changed?


----------



## Eddie512

Trading with the jawas: what sort of trinkets do they like?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Ole Josh at EasyWDW is right most of the time, but not always. That appears to be describing the new setup. The stage that was there and has been removed was very large and was by no means meant to be portable or moveable as unit. As originally announced by Disney, when "A Galaxy Far, Far Away" returns, it will use new mobile performance stages for the performance of the show. The stages will be put in place each morning and removed from the park after the final performance each evening. I don't know if the delay is due to issues with the new mobile stages or with the production of the show.


I have heard it's due to the mobile stages and that the issue seems to be larger than originally thought so the old stages might be here to stay until further notice.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I have heard it's due to the mobile stages and that the issue seems to be larger than originally thought so the old stages might be here to stay until further notice.


If that's case, what's up with the show showing up on the schedule for two weeks?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> If that's case, what's up with the show showing up on the schedule for two weeks?


I've heard they'll be putting the old stages back to do the show.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I've heard they'll be putting the old stages back to do the show.


Why the long wait and why for only two weeks?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Why the long wait and why for only two weeks?


No idea.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> No idea.


Makes 2 of us, time to snoop around.


----------



## Roxyfire

Eddie512 said:


> Trading with the jawas: what sort of trinkets do they like?



Shiny things. I took a little finger led light and they absolutely loved them. But they didn't care for the light up bracelet I brought. I felt bad for the little girl with primarily junky things, they turned her away and the dad kept pressing. I tried telling him to bring something shiny but the dad wouldn't listen.

Edited to add: this is the exact set I bought.


----------



## rteetz

Some exciting news for y'all. 

There are some new effects coming to the fireworks show. Some have already happened. 

More flame effects were added to the left and right of TGMR facade. 

New laser programming, and soundbites are coming. 

They have minimized their usage of high level pyro going for lower level stuff instead.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> Some exciting news for y'all.
> 
> There are some new effects coming to the fireworks show. Some have already happened.
> 
> More flame effects were added to the left and right of TGMR facade.
> 
> New laser programming, and soundbites are coming.
> 
> They have minimized their usage of high level pyro going for lower level stuff instead.



Any more details on the pyro?  Is it the same amount just lower altitude, or is it smaller/less stuff overall?  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Some exciting news for y'all.
> 
> There are some new effects coming to the fireworks show. Some have already happened.
> 
> More flame effects were added to the left and right of TGMR facade.
> 
> New laser programming, and soundbites are coming.
> 
> They have minimized their usage of high level pyro going for lower level stuff instead.


For sure noticed more flames already being done.  
Thanks for the update


----------



## yulilin3

SaharanTea said:


> Any more details on the pyro?  Is it the same amount just lower altitude, or is it smaller/less stuff overall?  Thanks.


I watched the show Saturday and if you saw the show before you would notice less fireworks but still some overall. 
The flame effects make a good substitute
Dhs was having problems with the higher ones causing fires almost every night


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> Any more details on the pyro?  Is it the same amount just lower altitude, or is it smaller/less stuff overall?  Thanks.


Same amount I believe just lower levels.


----------



## SaharanTea

yulilin3 said:


> I watched the show Saturday and if you saw the show before you would notice less fireworks but still some overall.
> The flame effects make a good substitute
> Dhs was having problems with the higher ones causing fires almost every night





rteetz said:


> Same amount I believe just lower levels.



Slightly conflicting accounts.  

Thanks for the replies.  Almost to the three week mark until our next trip so I can judge for myself.


----------



## FastPasser.

I haven't bothered to watch it lately, so I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I watched it a few times when it was new, but now, I get behind the Stormtroopers, hold up the light saber, and we're off. Wait until everyone gets into the viewing area, tie up some loose ends and it's a mad dash for the time clock. Maybe I should watch it again.


----------



## FastPasser.

alicat130 said:


> Any idea how numbered? We're attending Friday night.


Did you get a Chewy mug?


----------



## Mom2DisneyTwincesses

Hello to all  I am super thrilled to announce my family's WDW vacation this December. Among my family are 3 Star Wars fanatics. I have been waiting very patiently for more Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party release dates. As I continue to read blogs & forums... I fear, that during our Christmas vacation this dessert party will be replaced with some Jingle Jangle something another. With this being a top must for my family... I am very concerned. Can someone please tell me if the Star Wars dessert party will be available during December, or will it be replaced?


----------



## pmaurer74

Mom2DisneyTwincesses said:


> Hello to all  I am super thrilled to announce my family's WDW vacation this December. Among my family are 3 Star Wars fanatics. I have been waiting very patiently for more Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party release dates. As I continue to read blogs & forums... I fear, that during our Christmas vacation this dessert party will be replaced with some Jingle Jangle something another. With this being a top must for my family... I am very concerned. Can someone please tell me if the Star Wars dessert party will be available during December, or will it be replaced?


last year it was replaced with a JBJB dessert party... I was bummed.


----------



## Mom2DisneyTwincesses

pmaurer74 said:


> last year it was replaced with a JBJB dessert party... I was bummed.


Oh NO! That's what I am afraid will happen this year as well. I will definitely be bummed, especially since I have already bought my twin daughters adorable "Rule the Galaxy" outfits just for this dessert party


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2DisneyTwincesses said:


> Hello to all  I am super thrilled to announce my family's WDW vacation this December. Among my family are 3 Star Wars fanatics. I have been waiting very patiently for more Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party release dates. As I continue to read blogs & forums... I fear, that during our Christmas vacation this dessert party will be replaced with some Jingle Jangle something another. With this being a top must for my family... I am very concerned. Can someone please tell me if the Star Wars dessert party will be available during December, or will it be replaced?


last year it was replaced early in the holiday season but by Dec. 16 it had returned. Some say because JBJB wasn't well received and others say it was to plug Rogue One. With Episode VIII coming out in December I am almost 100% sure that there will be SWaGS during December


----------



## Mom2DisneyTwincesses

yulilin3 said:


> last year it was replaced early in the holiday season but by Dec. 16 it had returned. Some say because JBJB wasn't well received and others say it was to plug Rogue One. With Episode VIII coming out in December I am almost 100% sure that there will be SWaGS during December


That gives me some hope  Thank you! I did read several reviews, that made me feel as if the JBJB party wasn't that successful. So maybe (keeping fingers crossed) Disney will keep Star Wars dessert party, due to high demand.


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2DisneyTwincesses said:


> That gives me some hope  Thank you! I did read several reviews, that made me feel as if the JBJB party wasn't that successful. So maybe (keeping fingers crossed) Disney will keep Star Wars dessert party, due to high demand.


Peresonally I liked JBJB, it did lag in one section and I am sure if they bring it back it will be better.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Peresonally I liked JBJB, it did lag in one section and I am sure if they bring it back it will be better.



I agree, but I didn't feel it was dessert party worthy. Well, at least not as party worthy as Star Wars


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I agree, but I didn't feel it was dessert party worthy. Well, at least not as party worthy as Star Wars


but that gingerbread cocktail though


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> but that gingerbread cocktail though


I thought that the party location, food and beverages were wonderful - but was very unimpressed by the show.  

Of course there was also the fact that we had planned our trip for months, and getting the Star Wars dessert party was the final thing left to plan.  At the last minute, rather than open up reservations, they ripped it away from us and substituted something that, even from the description, seemed underwhelming for us.  If we had known earlier, perhaps it would not have been such a let down.  We only decided to do it because some folks said they liked it.  

But the party itself was great!!!


----------



## leiaorgana

We got the Chewie steins on Tuesday. Ended up giving them to some kids on the way out because we got some last year. They were ecstatic when we gave them to them!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> but that gingerbread cocktail though



I didn't get one of those. That would have been good. I love gingerbread. I love Disney at xmas time


----------



## FastPasser.

Mom2DisneyTwincesses said:


> I did read several reviews, that made me feel as if the JBJB party wasn't that successful.


Those may have been reviews about the JBJB show and not the party. It was the tail wagging the dog situation where although the show didn't get rave reviews, the party did and and sold out just about every night. If there is a Christmas projection show at center stage, I can just about guarantee that there will be a dessert party.


Mom2DisneyTwincesses said:


> So maybe Disney will keep Star Wars dessert party, due to high demand.


There was high demand for the JBJB party as well and it was more expensive. Judging by the feedback at both parties, I'd have to say that the JBJB party was the more popular party. It also appealed to a broader demographics than the SW party. They didn't lose anything replacing the SW dessert party with the JBJB party.


----------



## Dolby1000

Saw the show last August, last March and again last night (so I love Star wars).  They definitely have changed the fireworks.  Last year, and even into last March, late in the show they launched these very spherical shells that changed colors in a swirling motion, from red to blue to green, all while keeping the spherical shape.  One of the most impressive fireworks I've ever seen.
They were not used last night.  Most of the sky effects were flames and fireworks that just shot straight up, there were not a lot of what you might call the classic type.  Just some of those at the opening and the close, and what they had was nothing special.
Still and enjoyable show, but I found the lack of the fireworks from previous shows disturbing.

Dolby1000


----------



## yulilin3

Star wars fans in New York or the surrounding area
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Star wars fans in New York or the surrounding area
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Um, jealous of New Yorkers! This sounds awesome.


----------



## seigyoku

yulilin3 said:


> Star wars fans in New York or the surrounding area
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



Moving back to NYC next month but they aren't doing THE BEST SCORE. Which is RotS. Sorry, it is. You can hate the movie but oh man it is Williams at his pinnacle. *swoon*


----------



## Mom2DisneyTwincesses

FastPasser. said:


> Those may have been reviews about the JBJB show and not the party. It was the tail wagging the dog situation where although the show didn't get rave reviews, the party did and and sold out just about every night. If there is a Christmas projection show at center stage, I can just about guarantee that there will be a dessert party.
> There was high demand for the JBJB party as well and it was more expensive. Judging by the feedback at both parties, I'd have to say that the JBJB party was the more popular party. It also appealed to a broader demographics than the SW party. They didn't lose anything replacing the SW dessert party with the JBJB party.




I personally love Christmas & dessert parties, so for myself the JBJB sounds great! I think we have decided to try the JBJB party, if the SW party isn't available. We will just have to do the SW party on another vacation


----------



## MouseOfCards

Dolby1000 said:


> Saw the show last August, last March and again last night (so I love Star wars).  They definitely have changed the fireworks.  Last year, and even into last March, late in the show they launched these very spherical shells that changed colors in a swirling motion, from red to blue to green, all while keeping the spherical shape.  One of the most impressive fireworks I've ever seen.
> They were not used last night.  Most of the sky effects were flames and fireworks that just shot straight up, there were not a lot of what you might call the classic type.  Just some of those at the opening and the close, and what they had was nothing special.
> Still and enjoyable show, but *I found the lack of the fireworks from previous shows disturbing*.
> 
> Dolby1000


Saw what you did there. Hehe. Nice job!


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Headed down next week, where's a good place to stand/sit & watch the fireworks & get a good view of the projections. Party of 10, not doing dessert party.
TIA


----------



## yulilin3

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Headed down next week, where's a good place to stand/sit & watch the fireworks & get a good view of the projections. Party of 10, not doing dessert party.
> TIA


On page one there's a link to abb article by Josh that shows you the best spot


----------



## rteetz

Old stages have started going back up.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Old stages have started going back up.


I think the phrase "counting your chickens before they hatch" applies here. Did they not know that there were issues before the removal of the stage? Sometimes I just have to wonder.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> I think the phrase "counting your chickens before they hatch" applies here. Did they not know that there were issues before the removal of the stage? Sometimes I just have to wonder.


This is Disney after all.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Old stages have started going back up.


Ugh, I'm glad I got a picture without the stage the other day. 
I'll be there today,  and get some pics of the stage going up again


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Ugh, I'm glad I got a picture without the stage the other day.


I wouldn't be surprised if it'll be removed again in the not too distant future.


----------



## JayLeeJay

FastPasser. said:


> Everyone attending the party receives the souvenir item when they enter the viewing area. Unless you're attending within the next couple of nights, it will not be a Chewbacca stein. It's days are numbered, literally. If you attended a certain party last week, you would have received Chewy's replacement during a test run.


A few days/pages behind, but I'm pretty sure my husband (as of 1 week now - woohoo!!) picked this up at the character warehouse a little while ago for a few dollars. He loves it but it was a pain to get home, and we only had to drive. We didn't realize the sides could come off and be reattached I think I would still prefer this over the Chewie stein though - Chewie's face and eyes look weird on the stein and it kind of creeps me out.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> A few days/pages behind, but I'm pretty sure my husband (as of 1 week now - woohoo!!) picked this up at the character warehouse a little while ago for a few dollars. He loves it but it was a pain to get home, and we only had to drive. We didn't realize the sides could come off and be reattached I think I would still prefer this over the Chewie stein though - Chewie's face and eyes look weird on the stein and it kind of creeps me out.


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## greg9x

So, against my better money saving judgement.. I booked the Star Wars Tour for me and my son in August.  Is the confirmation # they give you at booking the only proof you are enrolled in the tour ?  I know it won't show up on MDE... but do they send an email or regular mail letter with your reservation ?   I don't want to show up and hear "We don't have you listed for the tour..."


----------



## Lesley Wake

JayLeeJay said:


> I think I would still prefer this over the Chewie stein though - Chewie's face and eyes look weird on the stein and it kind of creeps me out.



I agree the Chewie cup has a creepiness factor. Because you open up the lid, it is like you are drinking his brains! Always reminds me of the Indiana Jones and Temple of Doom monkey brain feast scene!!!


----------



## MrsIncredible1974

Apologies, just to confirm - which  characters do visitors on the tour meet? Is it Kylo Ren, Chewbacca and BB8or do we need to schedule time in to meet and great outside of the tour? Visiting 30 July 2017.
TIA x


----------



## yulilin3

MrsIncredible1974 said:


> Apologies, just to confirm - which  characters do visitors on the tour meet? Is it Kylo Ren, Chewbacca and BB8or do we need to schedule time in to meet and great outside of the tour? Visiting 30 July 2017.
> TIA x



With the tour it's Chewbacca and Kylo


----------



## MrsIncredible1974

yulilin3 said:


> With the tour it's Chewbacca and Kylo



Thank you x
I really want to maximise the experience for my SW mad DH and DD2


----------



## roopster

greg9x said:


> So, against my better money saving judgement.. I booked the Star Wars Tour for me and my son in August.  Is the confirmation # they give you at booking the only proof you are enrolled in the tour ?  I know it won't show up on MDE... but do they send an email or regular mail letter with your reservation ?   I don't want to show up and hear "We don't have you listed for the tour..."


I called and was told that the number is all you need and no email or other confirmation would be sent (which I still find strange). They suggested adding it as a note in MDE so that it shows up in your calendar/ planner.


----------



## SaharanTea

JayLeeJay said:


> A few days/pages behind, but I'm pretty sure my husband (as of 1 week now - woohoo!!) picked this up at the character warehouse a little while ago for a few dollars. He loves it but it was a pain to get home, and we only had to drive. We didn't realize the sides could come off and be reattached I think I would still prefer this over the Chewie stein though - Chewie's face and eyes look weird on the stein and it kind of creeps me out.



I didn't realize they would sell these at Character Warehouse.  Do they sell any of the in-park collectible mugs by chance?


----------



## Cynergy

Added an X-wing to my Star Wars tattoo sleeve that I've been working on this year. 
Thought you guys would appreciate it.


----------



## alicat130

FastPasser. said:


> Did you get a Chewy mug?



We did! Thank you!


----------



## Chavaleh

We just got back from our WDW trip and I thought I'd drop a report here of our experiences at the party on Friday June 16th. I'm glad we did it but we won't do it again. We got there early and hung out with the Jawas until a line started to form at the staircase there at which point we got in line (tour group was already in). After a while in line talking to a nice family behind us another family at the beginning of the line started having an agitated discussion with a CM and we realized they'd been letting people in through the main room while we were all standing there. The father of the family was clearly a bit irked because of the lack of communication. The treats were all ok, frozen nutella was excellent but most of the other stuff was meh, not terribly exciting. I thought perhaps this was just the nature of dessert parties but we went to the HEA party on our last day and the treats there were much better. Husband and I had three of the adult beverages but the only one that was drinkable was the margarita, the others were totally unbalanced. The area around the food was incredibly crowded and because there were mostly high tables most of the little kids had trouble using them. People eventually ended up sitting on the floor along the wall which to me seems ridiculous for a party that costs as much as this one does. I don't understand why they can't provide seating. The actual show was great. We loved it and thought it was well done. We also had some good chats with fellow party goers.


----------



## FastPasser.

Chavaleh said:


> to me seems ridiculous for a party that costs as much as this one does. I don't understand why they can't provide seating.


You partially answered your own question. You thought it was crowded, and I agree, where would they put chairs if that's all the room that's been allotted for the party? Also, I guarantee that if chairs were provided, the cost would be higher.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> You partially answered your own question. You thought it was crowded, and I agree, where would they put chairs if that's all the room that's been allotted for the party? Also, I guarantee that if chairs were provided, the cost would be higher.



It would not only cost more but have less availability. 
I doubt there will ever be chairs inside launch bay,  it's a fire hazard.  If they moved it back outside it would be easier


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> It would not only cost more but have less availability.


And that's exactly what's happened with the new Frozen party at Epcot. Instead of 250, only 135 guests.





yulilin3 said:


> I doubt there will ever be chairs inside launch bay, it's a fire hazard.


It's not going to happen.





yulilin3 said:


> If they moved it back outside it would be easier


Unless they held it where the JBJB party was held, in the GMR courtyard, that's not going to happen either, especially with the ridiculous stage back in place.


----------



## Chavaleh

Yes, I think they should either move it to a more suitable location (for the crowd) or cut back on the number of people it can take.


----------



## FastPasser.

Chavaleh said:


> Yes, I think they should either move it to a more suitable location (for the crowd)


Unlikely because alternate venues are in short supply.


Chavaleh said:


> or cut back on the number of people it can take.


The venue can take it, so there won't be a downsizing. In fact the party has been larger. The party is not designed to have everyone inside the food area at the same time. There are only so many tables setup in the room, so that limits how crowded it can become. As long as it remains popular, I don't envision any significant changes.


----------



## Chavaleh

Totally get that they are going to continue squeezing as much profit out of the event as they can, I was just stating that they've squeezed too hard for my Star Wars fanatic husband and it just wasn't as enjoyable as we were hoping it would be. Maybe once the new Star Wars land is open they'll have room for a new venue and we will give it another chance.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> And that's exactly what's happened with the new Frozen party at Epcot. Instead of 250, only 135 guests.It's not going to happen.Unless they held it where the JBJB party was held, in the GMR courtyard, that's not going to happen either, especially with the ridiculous stage back in place.


They now have seats for the dessert party formerly known as Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party??????  We did that party on June 9 and wound up sitting on the ground.  (Full disclosure; we sat on the floor at the Star Wars Dessert Party, too.)

I'm just glad we went when we did, seats or no.  DS was perfectly happy to attend the Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party.  If I'd told him we were going to the Frozen Sparkling Dessert Party, his wee tiny head would have exploded.


----------



## FastPasser.

Chavaleh said:


> Totally get that they are going to continue squeezing as much profit out of the event as they can


Yup, it's business.


Chavaleh said:


> they've squeezed too hard for my Star Wars fanatic husband and it just wasn't as enjoyable as we were hoping it would be.


Totally understandable, and I know that you're not alone in that sentiment.


Chavaleh said:


> Maybe once the new Star Wars land is open they'll have room for a new venue and we will give it another chance.


Once SW Land is open, it's very likely that this show and dessert party will cease to exist. It'll have run it's course by then. If there is a generic show that replaces the current show, they'll probably have a dessert party to go along with that theme.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> We did that party on June 9 and wound up sitting on the ground.


Lucky you, you missed me by one day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Chavaleh said:


> Yes, I think they should either move it to a more suitable location (for the crowd) or cut back on the number of people it can take.


Agree -- I'd pay more if they cut the crowd size for it. In its current incarnation, we're not doing it again. 

I'm glad that we had ALSO done it back when the entire party was outside -- a WAY BETTER experience, IMO.


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree -- I'd pay more if they cut the crowd size for it. In its current incarnation, we're not doing it again.
> 
> I'm glad that we had ALSO done it back when the entire party was outside -- a WAY BETTER experience, IMO.


Yes we liked it outside too...the original with tall tables in the space where everyone stands for the show...but the sit down tables in the GMR courtyard was really nice too.  Maybe if it's a generic show, that would work.

Any idea what launch bay with morph into once Star Wars Land opens?  We always enjoyed it when it was a shop with animators, etc.  In fact, I remember when it was a working studio, and you could walk through and watch the animators working.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

We attended the party last Friday night.  I'm glad we did it, but we probably won't do it again, for many of the reasons that previous posters have stated.  Here's a thumbnail review:

Pros:

enthusiastic, courteous cast members (special kudos to the clean-up crew - they were so efficient at quickly clearing tables)
the bar...I'm ashamed to admit how many Cosmic Citrus Twists I had.  :/
the selection of savory items and desserts was *much* better than the HEA party we had attended earlier in the week
it was fun to watch the interaction of the Stormtroopers and Jawas with the guests
the opportunity to meet the characters was great - we literally had one person in front of us to meet BB8
walking out with the Stormtroopers was, in theory, quite cool*     (*see below)
the viewing area was nicely situated
the Chewie stein is a cute souvenir (we wouldn't really use them, so we gave ours to some lightsaber-toting kiddos while leaving the park)
the fireworks and show were fun and action-packed - we loved the laser and fire effects
Cons:

I found the lack of tables disturbing...the price is significant enough that I should not have had to sit on the floor (I can deal with not having a chair, but a flat surface to hold a plate/drink is kind of a necessity, ya know?)
way, way, WAY too crowded for my taste - I can't believe that they used to fit *more *people 
having to wait for the tour group (but thanks to the DIS I knew about this ahead of time...others waiting were quite unhappy)
*as far as walking out with the Stormtroopers:  I was not prepared for the amount of jostling/jockying that took place twenty minutes ahead of time to get a position by the stairs.  We noticed a crowd gathering, so we went to stand at the foot of the stairs.  There are three "bays" to the staircase, and a very nice (and patient) CM directed us to line up at the _bottom _of two of the bays (the third bay was kept open for people to pass through.  However, I was not prepared for the brigade of stroller-pushing people starting to sidle up at the *top *of the stairs on the landing.  (I'm not sure if they were directed to go there by the CMs (because of their strollers) or if they had just taken it upon themselves to circumvent the line.)  As soon as the Stormtroopers arrived, those of us who had been waiting at the bottom of the stairs had to climb the stairs to get behind the Troopers.  But most of the stroller brigade was able to slide in front of us (there were probably 15-20 people in that group) while we were climbing the stairs.  So, most of the people who ended up right behind the Troopers were those people who had slimed up at the last minute.  There was one particularly aggressive woman who had ended up right behind me who was using her (not empty) stroller as a battering ram.  (She and I had a talk.)  One of the primary reasons I booked this party was to avoid the "drama" of getting/defending a good spot for the fireworks, but I still found myself having to (theoretically) "fight" for a spot, and I had my ankle clipped as a bonus.  
Overall, I'm glad we did it once, but it's not on the do-again list.


----------



## dismom57

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> We attended the party last Friday night. I'm glad we did it, but we probably won't do it again, for many of the reasons that previous posters have stated. Here's a thumbnail review:



Thank you for the words of wisdom, I have been known to enjoy a Galactic Punch or two.  We are a WC party and this confirms my instincts to go out early to the viewing location.  I take my little to go cup and leave before the Imperial hordes.  The CM's manning the tape are always nice to spend time with.

Thinking our next visit in September will not be on a tour day.  I did send a note to GS, voting on equal access and a different character mug.


----------



## Chavaleh

We tried to leave for the spot early and they wouldn't  let us.


----------



## FoxC63

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> We attended the party last Friday night.  I'm glad we did it, but we probably won't do it again, for many of the reasons that previous posters have stated.  Here's a thumbnail review:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> enthusiastic, courteous cast members (special kudos to the clean-up crew - they were so efficient at quickly clearing tables)
> the bar...I'm ashamed to admit how many Cosmic Citrus Twists I had.  :/
> the selection of savory items and desserts was *much* better than the HEA party we had attended earlier in the week
> it was fun to watch the interaction of the Stormtroopers and Jawas with the guests
> the opportunity to meet the characters was great - we literally had one person in front of us to meet BB8
> walking out with the Stormtroopers was, in theory, quite cool*     (*see below)
> the viewing area was nicely situated
> the Chewie stein is a cute souvenir (we wouldn't really use them, so we gave ours to some lightsaber-toting kiddos while leaving the park)
> the fireworks and show were fun and action-packed - we loved the laser and fire effects
> Cons:
> 
> I found the lack of tables disturbing...the price is significant enough that I should not have had to sit on the floor (I can deal with not having a chair, but a flat surface to hold a plate/drink is kind of a necessity, ya know?)
> way, way, WAY too crowded for my taste - I can't believe that they used to fit *more *people
> having to wait for the tour group (but thanks to the DIS I knew about this ahead of time...others waiting were quite unhappy)
> *as far as walking out with the Stormtroopers:  I was not prepared for the amount of jostling/jockying that took place twenty minutes ahead of time to get a position by the stairs.  We noticed a crowd gathering, so we went to stand at the foot of the stairs.  There are three "bays" to the staircase, and a very nice (and patient) CM directed us to line up at the _bottom _of two of the bays (the third bay was kept open for people to pass through.  However, I was not prepared for the brigade of stroller-pushing people starting to sidle up at the *top *of the stairs on the landing.  (I'm not sure if they were directed to go there by the CMs (because of their strollers) or if they had just taken it upon themselves to circumvent the line.)  As soon as the Stormtroopers arrived, those of us who had been waiting at the bottom of the stairs had to climb the stairs to get behind the Troopers.  But most of the stroller brigade was able to slide in front of us (there were probably 15-20 people in that group) while we were climbing the stairs.  So, most of the people who ended up right behind the Troopers were those people who had slimed up at the last minute.  There was one particularly aggressive woman who had ended up right behind me who was using her (not empty) stroller as a battering ram.  (She and I had a talk.)  One of the primary reasons I booked this party was to avoid the "drama" of getting/defending a good spot for the fireworks, but I still found myself having to (theoretically) "fight" for a spot, and I had my ankle clipped as a bonus.
> Overall, I'm glad we did it once, but it's not on the do-again list.



WOW!!!  This is very helpful and informative - Thank You!


----------



## FoxC63

Chavaleh said:


> We tried to leave for the spot early and they wouldn't  let us.



 This is the first time I've ever read this happening.  Yikes!


----------



## Chavaleh

FoxC63 said:


> This is the first time I've ever read this happening.  Yikes!



We didn't press the issue but we were turned around and told we had to wait for the escort at the bottom of the stairs.  Husband mentioned wanting to see the new projection show and the guy made a joke about how if we'd been on the GMR we'd seen it all already or something.  *shrug*


----------



## leiaorgana

Chavaleh said:


> We tried to leave for the spot early and they wouldn't  let us.



That's strange. We left the party about 8:45pm last Tuesday and nobody said anything to us. We went out through the Cantina area and went straight to the reserved area so we could watch the new show and be the first ones there.


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> We attended the party last Friday night.  I'm glad we did it, but we probably won't do it again, for many of the reasons that previous posters have stated.  Here's a thumbnail review:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> enthusiastic, courteous cast members (special kudos to the clean-up crew - they were so efficient at quickly clearing tables)
> the bar...I'm ashamed to admit how many Cosmic Citrus Twists I had.  :/
> the selection of savory items and desserts was *much* better than the HEA party we had attended earlier in the week
> it was fun to watch the interaction of the Stormtroopers and Jawas with the guests
> the opportunity to meet the characters was great - we literally had one person in front of us to meet BB8
> walking out with the Stormtroopers was, in theory, quite cool*     (*see below)
> the viewing area was nicely situated
> the Chewie stein is a cute souvenir (we wouldn't really use them, so we gave ours to some lightsaber-toting kiddos while leaving the park)
> the fireworks and show were fun and action-packed - we loved the laser and fire effects
> Cons:
> 
> I found the lack of tables disturbing...the price is significant enough that I should not have had to sit on the floor (I can deal with not having a chair, but a flat surface to hold a plate/drink is kind of a necessity, ya know?)
> way, way, WAY too crowded for my taste - I can't believe that they used to fit *more *people
> having to wait for the tour group (but thanks to the DIS I knew about this ahead of time...others waiting were quite unhappy)
> *as far as walking out with the Stormtroopers:  I was not prepared for the amount of jostling/jockying that took place twenty minutes ahead of time to get a position by the stairs.  We noticed a crowd gathering, so we went to stand at the foot of the stairs.  There are three "bays" to the staircase, and a very nice (and patient) CM directed us to line up at the _bottom _of two of the bays (the third bay was kept open for people to pass through.  However, I was not prepared for the brigade of stroller-pushing people starting to sidle up at the *top *of the stairs on the landing.  (I'm not sure if they were directed to go there by the CMs (because of their strollers) or if they had just taken it upon themselves to circumvent the line.)  As soon as the Stormtroopers arrived, those of us who had been waiting at the bottom of the stairs had to climb the stairs to get behind the Troopers.  But most of the stroller brigade was able to slide in front of us (there were probably 15-20 people in that group) while we were climbing the stairs.  So, most of the people who ended up right behind the Troopers were those people who had slimed up at the last minute.  There was one particularly aggressive woman who had ended up right behind me who was using her (not empty) stroller as a battering ram.  (She and I had a talk.)  One of the primary reasons I booked this party was to avoid the "drama" of getting/defending a good spot for the fireworks, but I still found myself having to (theoretically) "fight" for a spot, and I had my ankle clipped as a bonus.
> Overall, I'm glad we did it once, but it's not on the do-again list.


...and while a few things were changed since the evening we attended the party on a tour night, not enough in my opinion has changed to make me return on a tour night. 

Positive Changes:

No reports lately of the tour guides entering the party area. This one change seems to be extremely helpful in keeping the tour group from having a herd mentality.
Again related to the tour guides, no one calling the tour group together to line up first behind the stormtroopers. (The tour guides did this on the evening we attended)
Negatives remaining on the night of the tour:

The size of the crowd at the party increases as the number of attendees is increased by 40 people (FastPasser provided figure)
Continuing the practice of allowing the tour group to enter 15 minutes early. I know that doesn't effect everyone, but it effects a significant number and creates ill feelings from unaware guest right away. This practice should also be disclosed to guest booking on tour days. I have heard rationalization of why it is done, but having been there, the rationalization doesn't hold water by my and other guests observations.
Lack of tables, but this again relates to the tour group getting in early, getting first and best access, and increasing capacity on those nights.
My opinion remains, this is a great dessert party that I would repeat, but only on nontour days. I think tour days should be priced lower for party only guest. If my only option was to attend on a tour day, I would pass.


----------



## Felicis

GoofysNCCrew said:


> My opinion remains, this is a great dessert party that I would repeat, but only on nontour days. I think tour days should be priced lower for party only guest. If my only option was to attend on a tour day, I would pass.



how do you know if a party will have a tour?


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> done it back when the entire party was outside -- a WAY BETTER experience, IMO.


By moving it indoors, it removed the weather cancelling the party issue and they were able to justify a higher price. I liked it much better when it was at Center Stage.


jlundeen said:


> We always enjoyed it when it was a shop with animators, etc.  In fact, I remember when it was a working studio, and you could walk through and watch the animators working.


It was a working animation studio, but it was tiny in comparison the the studio in CA and most of the work was for projects being done in CA. It wasn't that efficient. It was there mainly as an attraction. When the industry converted to Computer Animation, that studio no longer accurately represented the profession.


Ariel Wanna-be said:


> enthusiastic, courteous cast members


I must agree with this statement. I know, you're shocked.


Ariel Wanna-be said:


> special kudos to the clean-up crew - they were so efficient at quickly clearing tables


That's what they do, always very efficient. Wondering how you watched them because you should have left the area by then.


Ariel Wanna-be said:


> the price is significant enough that I should not have had to sit on the floor


Disney would disagree.


Ariel Wanna-be said:


> way, way, WAY too crowded for my taste - I can't believe that they used to fit *more *people


It didn't last long.


Ariel Wanna-be said:


> having to wait for the tour group


Agreed


Ariel Wanna-be said:


> I was not prepared for the brigade of stroller-pushing people starting to sidle up at the *top *of the stairs on the landing. (I'm not sure if they were directed to go there by the CMs (because of their strollers) or if they had just taken it upon themselves to circumvent the line.)


I don't understand because the policy has been that unless it's a sleeping child in the stroller or if they have a DAS tag, no strollers. They're supposed to be parked outside and retrived when they exit.


Chavaleh said:


> We tried to leave for the spot early and they wouldn't let us.


How did they prevent you from leaving?


Chavaleh said:


> We didn't press the issue but we were turned around and told we had to wait for the escort at the bottom of the stairs.  Husband mentioned wanting to see the new projection show and the guy made a joke about how if we'd been on the GMR we'd seen it all already or something.  *shrug*


That CM was misinformed and wrong. A problem is split responsibility. There are only three CMs working the party, the rest are Launch Bay CMs and have little to do with the actual party. The three party CMs are outside at the check-in podium and only come inside towards the end of the party in order to facilitate the escort to the viewing area.


leiaorgana said:


> That's strange. We left the party about 8:45pm last Tuesday and nobody said anything to us.


That's what's supposed to happen.


GoofysNCCrew said:


> No reports lately of the tour guides entering the party area. no one calling the tour group together to line up first behind the stormtroopers. (The tour guides did this on the evening we attended)


That was a very short lived experiment, lucky you.


GoofysNCCrew said:


> The size of the crowd at the party increases as the number of attendees is increased by 40 people (FastPasser provided figure)


I'd have to go back and check, but I believe, hope, what I said was that the overall size of the party remains the same whether there is a tour or not.


GoofysNCCrew said:


> Continuing the practice of allowing the tour group to enter 15 minutes early.
> the rationalization doesn't hold water by my and other guests observations.


Agreed, there's no reason for it. Hopefully the negative feedback will change the process.


Felicis said:


> how do you know if a party will have a tour?


Mon, Wed, Fri & Sat.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

FastPasser. said:


> I must agree with this statement. I know, you're shocked.
> 
> That's what they do, always very efficient. Wondering how you watched them because you should have left the area by then.
> Maybe "clean-up" crew isn't the proper term...I was referring to the circulating CMs that went from table to table and cleaned up empty plates, cups, etc.
> Disney would disagree.
> Disney and I disagree on a lot of things these days.  :/
> It didn't last long.
> I'm grateful.
> Agreed
> 
> I don't understand because the policy has been that unless it's a sleeping child in the stroller or if they have a DAS tag, no strollers. They're supposed to be parked outside and retrived when they exit.
> I'm not sure about the other strollers, but the one that clipped my ankle definitely had an awake child inside.  There were probably 3 or 4 strollers and 15-20 people with them.  Or maybe the stroller-less people weren't actually _with _the stroller people, maybe they were just up there to get a jump on everyone.


----------



## FastPasser.

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> Maybe "clean-up" crew isn't the proper term...I was referring to the circulating CMs that went from table to table and cleaned up empty plates, cups, etc


Ahh, the catering crew, they work very hard, I couldn't do it. 

It's probably more than anyone wants to know, but the team that puts on the dessert parties at all the parks except MK, is made up of three elements. It starts with the Bus-men who set up the venue, the catering CMs who are responsible for the F&B and the flunky CMs who don't work hard at all, the three Event Guides. They check in and later schmooze with guests. Except for the equipment, everything else, including all the CMs are based out of Epcot.


Ariel Wanna-be said:


> I'm not sure about the other strollers, but the one that clipped my ankle definitely had an awake child inside. There were probably 3 or 4 strollers and 15-20 people with them. Or maybe the stroller-less people weren't actually _with _the stroller people, maybe they were just up there to get a jump on everyone.


Whoever the leader for the party was that night, it sounds like they weren't on top of things. It's always different depending on who's in charge.


----------



## jlundeen

So, I have seen repeatedly that party dates are not opened until only 2 months or so out.  Hoping that October dates (and maybe November) gets released very soon!!!  This waiting until the last minute to finalize plans is so over-rated!


----------



## Disney & ME

So the tours are really now four nights a week? Originally I thought it was posted that they were on Monday and Saturday. Now it seems that they are Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday? Not many days left to do the party without the tour groups around.


----------



## Disney & ME

jlundeen said:


> So, I have seen repeatedly that party dates are not opened until only 2 months or so out.  Hoping that October dates (and maybe November) gets released very soon!!!  This waiting until the last minute to finalize plans is so over-rated!



I totally agree! I am waiting to see if this event and the Highway in the Sky Dine Around will be offered in October. I am also waiting for F&W events to be announced. It is frustrating to be told to book dining 180 days out but then not have the dining options available. I am a wicked planner and this is really disrupting my process!


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney & ME said:


> Not many days left to do the party without the tour groups around.


If they'd discontinue the early entrance by the tour group, they'd be no difference between them and regular guests. Keep writing those letters requesting that they get in line with everyone else.


----------



## yulilin3

SWaGS is showing times for October 1 through 14th at 8:30pm 15th through 31st at 8pm. The dessert party should be released very soon


----------



## Lesley Wake

FastPasser. said:


> If they'd discontinue the early entrance by the tour group, they'd be no difference between them and regular guests. Keep writing those letters requesting that they get in line with everyone else.


Email written and sent off! Normally I don't write pre-complaints but if it helps change an annoying policy I will do it! 

We are going in Sept on a Friday. No other day worked out for us that wouldn't be a tour day (especially with Rivers of Light not showing Tues/Thurs). I've already prepared myself that I probably won't get a table, at least not inside the food area, but if I hear the tours stop early entry I may show up earlier to get in line!


----------



## Vickie1016

Hi all - haven't posted much, but I have been reading along as our trip is fast approaching!!  Thanks to everyone who has been posting reviews (and concerns) about the dessert party.    to yulilin3 & fastpasser for your knowledge - greatly appreciated & it helped with the planning of our HS park days!

My family (and extended family) attended the dessert party last summer & I was on the fence about booking it again this year.  But the thought of having to find a place early (in the heat & humidity) to watch the show made us decide to book again this year (the frozen nutella helped too...) I'll be sure to write a review when we return.

I am disappointed to learn that the tour group guests are allowed in earlier then the dessert party guests (we are booked for a Friday).  I agree with others that the party should be opened to every paying guest at the same time.  

Have a great summer everyone!  Happy planning!


----------



## dismom57

Disney & ME said:


> So the tours are really now four nights a week? Originally I thought it was posted that they were on Monday and Saturday. Now it seems that they are Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday? Not many days left to do the party without the tour groups around.



Oh darn I thought it was only Monday and Saturday.  There goes my September Friday.


----------



## yulilin3

I just wanted to remind people that for the dessert party they place tables outside the general dessert/drink area. They actually have several right next to the benches lining the wall right across from the Chewbacca meet.If you are there early you can grab one of those tables even before they let you in and you will have a bench available. You wouldn't need to worry about the tour people since you will already have a table, of course they will still get first picks at the food and drinks but those are plentiful and don't run out


----------



## Lesley Wake

yulilin3 said:


> I just wanted to remind people that for the dessert party they place tables outside the general dessert/drink area. They actually have several right next to the benches lining the wall right across from the Chewbacca meet.If you are there early you can grab one of those tables even before they let you in and you will have a bench available. You wouldn't need to worry about the tour people since you will already have a table, of course they will still get first picks at the food and drinks but those are plentiful and don't run out


Yes, I'm thinking about doing this, then alternating my sister and myself to go in and grab food. I'm sure we will appreciate the benches. 

How far away are the benches from the party?


----------



## yulilin3

Lesley Wake said:


> Yes, I'm thinking about doing this, then alternating my sister and myself to go in and grab food. I'm sure we will appreciate the benches.
> 
> How far away are the benches from the party?


Like 5 steps,  on page one on the dessert party post (#4) there is a video of the set up


----------



## Lesley Wake

yulilin3 said:


> Like 5 steps,  on page one on the dessert party post (#4) there is a video of the set up


Awesome thanks! That is so helpful!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Old stages have started going back up.


Star Wars:  A Galaxy Far, Far Away returns to Center Stage today, June 28. Rey will officially join the lineup, appearing on stage alongside BB-8.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Star Wars:  A Galaxy Far, Far Away returns to Center Stage today, June 28. Rey will officially join the lineup, appearing on stage alongside BB-8.


OMG!!! Rey, finally. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Vickie1016

yulilin3 said:


> I just wanted to remind people that for the dessert party they place tables outside the general dessert/drink area. They actually have several right next to the benches lining the wall right across from the Chewbacca meet.If you are there early you can grab one of those tables even before they let you in and you will have a bench available. You wouldn't need to worry about the tour people since you will already have a table, of course they will still get first picks at the food and drinks but those are plentiful and don't run out



Good to know - thanks!


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> I just wanted to remind people that for the dessert party they place tables outside the general dessert/drink area. They actually have several right next to the benches lining the wall right across from the Chewbacca meet.*If you are there early you can grab one of those tables even before they let you in and you will have a bench available. You wouldn't need to worry about the tour people since you will already have a table,* of course they will still get first picks at the food and drinks but those are plentiful and don't run out



So, just to clarify the logistics of this....if you come into the launch bay from the other entrance rather than line up for the Dessert party, as a way to snag one of those benches, how do you get checked in, and get the credentials for the party?  I'm assuming you send folks one at a time to the check-in while the other(s) stays at the benches?    Guess I'm just a bit confused about details....


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Lucky you, you missed me by one day.


NOT lucky!  Would have loved to meet you in person!!!


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> You get there early, sign-in at the podium outside, come in the regular entryway, go down the stairs.  There you will find a wall-length bench.  There are tall tables there set up for the party as well, situated away from the bench.  You won't actually be able to sit and eat at them unless there is a way to pull them toward the benches.  Even then, you would be constantly reaching up high to place your drink/plate.  The table top would be higher than your head, I think if you were sitting on the bench.


exactly. Not like a regular table and chair, but you can sit with a plate in your hands and eat.
@jlundeen  make sure to watch the video on page 1 post number 4 and you will see the benches and tables I'm talking about


----------



## mommajo143

dismom57 said:


> Oh darn I thought it was only Monday and Saturday.  There goes my September Friday.


Can anyone confirm tours are 4x a week?


----------



## yulilin3

mommajo143 said:


> Can anyone confirm tours are 4x a week?


Yes,  you can see it on the disney website under the sw tour


----------



## FoxC63

Did anyone notice this:
"Imperial Advanced Weapons Research Troopers appeared from time to time in front of the Chinese Theater and posed for photos with guests (albeit without Disney PhotoPass Photographers) this week June 27-July 2, 2017"


Link:  https://www.mouseplanet.com/11813/Walt_Disney_World_Resort_Update_for_June_27__July_2_2017


----------



## FastPasser.

mommajo143 said:


> Can anyone confirm tours are 4x a week?





FastPasser. said:


> Mon, Wed, Fri & Sat.


Oh no, I've been relegated to chopped liver? Just kidding, the tour days were buried in a long post and you probably didn't notice it. Trust me on this, it's confirmed.

The start time does change starting in late Aug to 2:30 then to 2:00 in late Sept.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Did anyone notice this:
> "Imperial Advanced Weapons Research Troopers appeared from time to time in front of the Chinese Theater and posed for photos with guests (albeit without Disney PhotoPass Photographers) this week June 27-July 2, 2017"
> View attachment 247709
> 
> Link:  https://www.mouseplanet.com/11813/Walt_Disney_World_Resort_Update_for_June_27__July_2_2017


some characters from SWaGFFA have been meeting while the show was on hiatus. Now that it is back on I don't think these characters will be out walking around, but I hope the do...another character that was out was Boba Fett


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> some characters from SWaGFFA have been meeting while the show was on hiatus. Now that it is back on I don't think these characters will be out walking around, but I hope the do...another character that was out was *Boba Fett*



This is not good news!  Aren't you suppose to lift our spirits?! 
I so want to meet Boba Fett!  Maybe you can ask a friend of yours to make this happen, I'm sure all of us here would be grateful!!!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> This is not good news!  Aren't you suppose to lift our spirits?!
> I so want to meet Boba Fett!  Maybe you can ask a friend of yours to make this happen, I'm sure all of us here would be grateful!!!


I wish I could make that happen


----------



## DLmama

We attended the party on Tue., June 20th.  I can't remember exactly when we arrived, but it was after the line had been let in, so we ended up grabbing a table against the wall near the jawas, outside of the actual party area.  It was right across from the stairs where the nutella station was set up.  We loved the Galactic Punch!  I think the only desserts that really stood out for me were the nutella and the Darth Vader cupcake.  The others were ok, but nothing special.  I did like the pita bread with hummus.  It was nice having a savory option with all the sweet.  We had done the meet & greets earlier in the day with Kylo, Chewbacca & BB-8, so didn't need to do them during the party.  It was fun following the storm troopers out to the viewing area, but there was more of a jam of people getting out of Launch Bay than I expected.  We had a great view right behind the rope for the handicap area.  We received the Chewie steins and I ended up giving mine to a nice lady in the gift shop later that night when she asked where we bought them because she wanted to go get one.  I'm glad we did the party, but I don't know that I feel the need to do it again.


----------



## leiaorgana

DLmama said:


> We attended the party on Tue., June 20th.  I can't remember exactly when we arrived, but it was after the line had been let in, so we ended up grabbing a table against the wall near the jawas, outside of the actual party area.  It was right across from the stairs where the nutella station was set up.  We loved the Galactic Punch!  I think the only desserts that really stood out for me were the nutella and the Darth Vader cupcake.  The others were ok, but nothing special.  I did like the pita bread with hummus.  It was nice having a savory option with all the sweet.  We had done the meet & greets earlier in the day with Kylo, Chewbacca & BB-8, so didn't need to do them during the party.  It was fun following the storm troopers out to the viewing area, but there was more of a jam of people getting out of Launch Bay than I expected.  We had a great view right behind the rope for the handicap area.  We received the Chewie steins and I ended up giving mine to a nice lady in the gift shop later that night when she asked where we bought them because she wanted to go get one.  I'm glad we did the party, but I don't know that I feel the need to do it again.



You were at the party the same night we were. Glad we left early then and didn't wait for the Stormtroopers if people were jostling. We were also at the ropes behind the disabled section in the far right corner if you're looking at the Chinese Theatre. Had the perfect view from there with no one in front of us at all.


----------



## Felicis

Does anything know what the gluten free options at this party are like? DD is a celiac.


----------



## HCinKC

There are. I k now Yuli has posted about them before. Did you check the first few posts with all of her party info and pics?


----------



## yulilin3

Felicis said:


> Does anything know what the gluten free options at this party are like? DD is a celiac.


They do offer special options. These are pics from the Osborne dessert party but the offerings are pretty much the same, just ask to speak to the chef when you walk into the party and they will go through what is generally offered












you can ask for as many as you want


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> just ask to speak to the chef when you walk into the party and they will go through what is generally offered you can ask for as many as you want


Guests with food allergies should specify what they are when they book the party so that it appears on the reservation sheet at check-in. This also gives the Chef a heads-up ahead of time.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Guests with food allergies should specify what they are when they book the party so that it appears on the reservation sheet at check-in. This also gives the Chef a heads-up ahead of time.


and that


----------



## Lesley Wake

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...h-a-new-show-character-and-fireworks-effects/

So was the actual firework show changed for Rogue One? Did anyone notice this or was it subtle enough that people couldn't tell?


----------



## yulilin3

Lesley Wake said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...h-a-new-show-character-and-fireworks-effects/
> 
> So was the actual firework show changed for Rogue One? Did anyone notice this or was it subtle enough that people couldn't tell?


They changed the Hoth scene to Rogue One and now some characters appear in the projections, that's about it


----------



## Felicis

Thanks @yulilin3, great to see the sort of option there are. Yep, I always specify and will for this - if it ever opens!!! :dramallama:


----------



## yulilin3

Felicis said:


> Thanks @yulilin3, great to see the sort of option there are. Yep, I always specify and will for this - if it ever opens!!! :dramallama:


patience my young padawan


----------



## ministrychick77

Do we have any idea if this will be going on after the new year? I would like to think so with Episode 8 coming out mid December.. I could understand it possibly not going on during the holidays, but hope they start it back up after the 1st..


----------



## yulilin3

ministrychick77 said:


> Do we have any idea if this will be going on after the new year? I would like to think so with Episode 8 coming out mid December.. I could understand it possibly not going on during the holidays, but hope they start it back up after the 1st..


I'm sure it'll keep going until opening of swland


----------



## AngiTN

I hate to be one of "those people" but I'm afraid I can't come up with the proper search terms. I think having the word Tour in it returns too much because of the ride. I wondered what the thoughts are about the Star Wars Guided Tour in general. Especially if you aren't going to be using it for Jedi Training. It seems like, getting lunch and the dessert party, there is some value in it. We've never eaten at Backlot Express though, other than when it was the special menu during Star Wars Days so no clue if it's worth eating there or not. We aren't the biggest QS fans out there. Anyway, been considering doing it but can't decide it we'd get enough out of it for just DH and I


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> I hate to be one of "those people" but I'm afraid I can't come up with the proper search terms. I think having the word Tour in it returns too much because of the ride. I wondered what the thoughts are about the Star Wars Guided Tour in general. Especially if you aren't going to be using it for Jedi Training. It seems like, getting lunch and the dessert party, there is some value in it. We've never eaten at Backlot Express though, other than when it was the special menu during Star Wars Days so no clue if it's worth eating there or not. We aren't the biggest QS fans out there. Anyway, been considering doing it but can't decide it we'd get enough out of it for just DH and I


I haven't done it personally but have had 2 close friends do it and got a thumbs up and thumbs down from each
Thumbs up group: Huge SW and DHS fans, they actually worked at the park and did this as an anniversary celebration extra. They said they actually learned something new. They loved all aspects of it and didn't get bored (2 adults, no kids) they did get the Vader meet and greet since this was while the SWaGFFA show was not running
Thumbs down group: Again huge SW fans, members of the 501st. Only learned a couple of new things but thought there was a lot of waiting around and didn't see the value of the things offered other than the dessert party.

I am also not a fan of DHS QS in general, but if you are going with the math alone add the cost of a QS meal at Backlot Express, cost of dessert party and cost of the SW nametag. Since you won't be partaking in the JT you will get to go to GMR with no wait as well as ST, so you could free up 2 fp for earlier in the day (not sure iif that would matter to you since you are a regular park goer)


----------



## cvjpirate

AngiTN said:


> I hate to be one of "those people" but I'm afraid I can't come up with the proper search terms. I think having the word Tour in it returns too much because of the ride. I wondered what the thoughts are about the Star Wars Guided Tour in general. Especially if you aren't going to be using it for Jedi Training. It seems like, getting lunch and the dessert party, there is some value in it. We've never eaten at Backlot Express though, other than when it was the special menu during Star Wars Days so no clue if it's worth eating there or not. We aren't the biggest QS fans out there. Anyway, been considering doing it but can't decide it we'd get enough out of it for just DH and I



I did the tour without taking advantage of Jedi Training. It rained for me on my tour day so the outside shows were canceled. I enjoyed the tour but with it raining and losing the chance to view any of the outside shows kind of felt like I didn't get my money's worth. I hear about people doing the GMR ride but we didn't. We did Toy Story as a makeup for missing the outside shows. Did I enjoy it, yes, do I feel like I got my money's worth, no. Would I do it again, not in the format that it is now. I would just book the dessert party and do everything else on my own.


----------



## AngiTN

Thank you. Good info.


----------



## crazylady

AngiTN said:


> I hate to be one of "those people" but I'm afraid I can't come up with the proper search terms. I think having the word Tour in it returns too much because of the ride. I wondered what the thoughts are about the Star Wars Guided Tour in general. Especially if you aren't going to be using it for Jedi Training. It seems like, getting lunch and the dessert party, there is some value in it. We've never eaten at Backlot Express though, other than when it was the special menu during Star Wars Days so no clue if it's worth eating there or not. We aren't the biggest QS fans out there. Anyway, been considering doing it but can't decide it we'd get enough out of it for just DH and I



I'd put us in the thumbs down category.  Overall, there is alot of standing around.  Most of the stuff we did on the tour didn't have long lines so we didn't feel like we got a big benefit from skipping the lines.  If you search my name, there is a longer review from a few months ago.


----------



## FoxC63

I'm not sure if this has been reported:
Rey Joins ‘_Star Wars:_ A Galaxy Far, Far Away’ at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
“_Star Wars_: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” celebrates our love of all things _Star Wars_ with unforgettable memories from the entire galactic saga. Now, Rey has officially joined the lineup, appearing on stage alongside lovable Resistance droid BB-8 and clenching a lightsaber in her outstretched arm, just as she did at the conclusion of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. Link:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xy-far-far-away-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

EDIT:  Looks like I arrived late to the party!


----------



## AngiTN

cvjpirate said:


> I did the tour without taking advantage of Jedi Training. It rained for me on my tour day so the outside shows were canceled. I enjoyed the tour but with it raining and losing the chance to view any of the outside shows kind of felt like I didn't get my money's worth. I hear about people doing the GMR ride but we didn't. We did Toy Story as a makeup for missing the outside shows. Did I enjoy it, yes, do I feel like I got my money's worth, no. Would I do it again, not in the format that it is now.* I would just book the dessert party and do everything else on my own*.


This was an option I am looking at. We've done it many times and know we love it. We've even done it since it's been moved to the Launch Bay so we are aware of all that too. The one thing I was unsure of was by the time I did that, and bought lunch that day, I'd have paid for the event. So that's what made me wonder if maybe we'd try this for something different.


----------



## cvjpirate

AngiTN said:


> This was an option I am looking at. We've done it many times and know we love it. We've even done it since it's been moved to the Launch Bay so we are aware of all that too. The one thing I was unsure of was by the time I did that, and bought lunch that day, I'd have paid for the event. So that's what made me wonder if maybe we'd try this for something different.



That was what I was thinking when I booked it in May. I think if it had not rained, and end up missing stuff that I could have done that morning and held off doing b/c it was part of the tour I would have felt better about it.


----------



## AngiTN

cvjpirate said:


> That was what I was thinking when I booked it in May. I think if it had not rained, and end up missing stuff that I could have done that morning and held off doing b/c it was part of the tour I would have felt better about it.


Yeah, rain would be a big bummer without a doubt. It hadn't even occurred to me and it should have. We even had to do one of our first dessert parties indoors in the Dis Jr show area because it was pouring during the dessert party and they were still having them outside. Thankfully it stopped for fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

If I was planning on eating lunch at DHS and doing the dessert party and wanted to do everything SW in one day I would do the tour
Lunch: rounds up to $20
Dessert  $69
SW nametag: $12
=$101
Tour is $128 with tax, a difference of $27, I would be ok with that for not having to line up for Chewie, Kylo, ST and GMR, plus not having to stress for a spot for the 2 outdoor shows, and those $28 can go toward the popcorn and bottled water they give you 
But I am a HUGE SW fan


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> If I was planning on eating lunch at DHS and doing the dessert party and wanted to do everything SW in one day I would do the tour
> Lunch: rounds up to $20
> Dessert  $69
> SW nametag: $12
> =$101
> Tour is $128 with tax, a difference of $27, I would be ok with that for not having to line up for Chewie, Kylo, ST and GMR, plus not having to stress for a spot for the 2 outdoor shows, and those $28 can go toward the popcorn and bottled water they give you
> But I am a HUGE SW fan



Agreed, I forgot I didn't get any popcorn either. All well, too late now.


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> If I was planning on eating lunch at DHS and doing the dessert party and wanted to do everything SW in one day I would do the tour
> Lunch: rounds up to $20
> Dessert  $69
> SW nametag: $12
> =$101
> Tour is $128 with tax, a difference of $27, I would be ok with that for not having to line up for Chewie, Kylo, ST and GMR, plus not having to stress for a spot for the 2 outdoor shows, and those $28 can go toward the popcorn and bottled water they give you
> But I am a HUGE SW fan


Guess no AP discount?


----------



## mommajo143

AngiTN said:


> Guess no AP discount?


we called and were going to book the tour - DH, DS10 & DS6 and of course myself.  I was quoted $516 and the lady said no Disney Visa tour discount because it is a VIP tour; i would _assume _that means no AP discount.  of course we passed on the tour - i must have done my math wrong because i was thinking the cost (with a visa discount) would be closer to $400 not over over 5.


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Guess no AP discount?


No ap discount


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

So, since EMM doesn't work for our dates in October and DH is a big Star Wars fan I'm considering the dessert party as our splurge-y activity instead. Questions for folks in the know:

1. Are the crowds at late October dessert parties as bad as they are in peak summer/holiday times?
2. Have they moved on from the Chewy stein? DS would love a BB8 sippy or even the tie-fighter popcorn bucket could be repurposed in his play area. Hold legos or something. 
3. Do they offer any non-cocktail drinks, like beer or wine? Or even just club soda as a mixer with one of the alcohol options? Sugary drinks packed on top of sugary desserts just seems like a recipe for a headache later. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Lesley Wake said:


> Email written and sent off! Normally I don't write pre-complaints but if it helps change an annoying policy I will do it!
> 
> We are going in Sept on a Friday. No other day worked out for us that wouldn't be a tour day (especially with Rivers of Light not showing Tues/Thurs). I've already prepared myself that I probably won't get a table, at least not inside the food area, but if I hear the tours stop early entry I may show up earlier to get in line!


I heard back from Disney yesterday (first the guy apologized when he realized I was in California and he called at 7:30am on July 4th!); guest services just wanted to let me know they heard my complaint and forwarded it onto leadership. He said the main way things get changed at Disney are when guests voice concerns, so I'd recommend anyone else worried or annoyed by the tour getting priority access to the dessert party to also send them an email (any maybe silence your phone on a holiday morning...)

Funny thing is, it may not even affect us that much. It's just me and my sister and we are doing it on a Friday, after having been at parks since the previous Sunday, so am expecting we will be pretty tired. So we may end up just trying to find a bench to sit on and balance our plates on our laps while keeping the drinks on the seat between us! That way we could rest our very sore feet!


----------



## yulilin3

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> So, since EMM doesn't work for our dates in October and DH is a big Star Wars fan I'm considering the dessert party as our splurge-y activity instead. Questions for folks in the know:
> 
> 1. Are the crowds at late October dessert parties as bad as they are in peak summer/holiday times?
> 2. Have they moved on from the Chewy stein? DS would love a BB8 sippy or even the tie-fighter popcorn bucket could be repurposed in his play area. Hold legos or something.
> 3. Do they offer any non-cocktail drinks, like beer or wine? Or even just club soda as a mixer with one of the alcohol options? Sugary drinks packed on top of sugary desserts just seems like a recipe for a headache later.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Late October is crowded but not as much as Summer/holidays.
2. I am not sure about this one
3. No wine or beer that I've known of, maybe someone who has done it recently can chime in but I feel if a change would have been made we would've heard about it


----------



## lchuck

So, just a difference of opinion I guess, but I went ahead and wrote an email thanking Disney for the wonderful VIP service and letting them know I think the early entry into the dessert party is a very nice feature of the Star Wars Guided Tour.  For those of you who enjoyed this tour perk, I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

yulilin3 said:


> 1. Late October is crowded but not as much as Summer/holidays.
> 2. I am not sure about this one
> 3. No wine or beer that I've known of, maybe someone who has done it recently can chime in but I feel if a change would have been made we would've heard about it


Thanks! And I forgot one last thing - is the pistachio cherry dessert still offered?


----------



## FastPasser.

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Are the crowds at late October dessert parties as bad as they are in peak summer/holiday times?


Attendance at the party has been the same throughout the year.


ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Have they moved on from the Chewy stein? DS would love a BB8 sippy or even the tie-fighter popcorn bucket could be repurposed in his play area.


Unless they've discovered an unknown stash of Chewy steins, they had to switch over to the Tie Fighter popcorn bucket. But I don't know for certain if it's been implemented as I haven't been there since they said that they were switching. I may be there Sunday night, if I am, I'll have a definitive answer.


yulilin3 said:


> No wine or beer that I've known of, maybe someone who has done it recently can chime in but I feel if a change would have been made we would've heard about it


I don't pay that much attention to the F&B offerings, but I believe you're correct.

*Edited to add that I will be there Sunday night.*


----------



## AngiTN

lchuck said:


> So, just a difference of opinion I guess, but I went ahead and wrote an email thanking Disney for the wonderful VIP service and letting them know I think the early entry into the dessert party is a very nice feature of the Star Wars Guided Tour.  For those of you who enjoyed this tour perk, I encourage you to do the same.


I was actually kinda thinking the same thing. I mean, we are considering the tour and having a few extra minutes in the dessert party was sort of a perk I was looking forward to getting. We do pay more. Not for the party specifically but as a whole and it doesn't seem so out of the ordinary to get a few extra minutes in the venue, does it? I haven't read back to figure out exactly what the complaint is from those who aren't on the tour. Just that they don't get early access? What is the exact gripe about that? What am I missing?


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

NuJoy said:


> Proportionately, not even close.  The main gripe is Disney's failure to disclose another group has first and best access to a party they advertised as exclusive to the non-tour guests...all the while charging them an exclusive rate.  The non-tour guests arrive only to be told they are "general admission".



I'm pretty much just a lurker here but I have to agree with NuJoy.  Tour participants do receive a full line-up of benefits for their overall tour experience.  The dessert party with special viewing area access is just one part of it.  There really is no reason for tour participants to be allowed early entry ahead of regular party guests or to receive any special treatment during.  Disney doesn't advertise it with early access, just that the party is included.  If you arrive after entry begins, it really wouldn't affect you, but for anyone standing there waiting it would be a little off-putting.

 From the WDW website:

Chewy-ing on inter-stellar sweets at _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party
Experiencing a reserved viewing of the obi-wan and only _Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks event


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> So, out of all the VIP experiences of your tour, you placed an extra high value on just the portion you knew you were getting an unfair advantage on...enough to specifically call it out to Disney.  Yep, that represents the mentality of the tour group on our most recent party night.


NuJoy it is ok to have a difference of opinion, I cannot recall but I truly hope you sent Disney an email of how you felt about the tour group having earlier access to the dessert party, that's the only way to get your feelings heard with them, if other posters feel that they had a great time and enjoyed the extra perk they are allowed to also write an email and thank them for their service.
I have always prided myself that this particular thread and all the previous Star Wars Weekends threads that came before this one were filled with posters that were kind, respectful and could listen to one another, exchange different opinions without getting nasty or name calling or belittling.
So lets not become one of the other numerous threads on these boards and be civil and adult-like


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

NuJoy said:


> So, out of all the VIP experiences of your tour, you placed an extra high value on just the portion you knew you were getting an unfair advantage on...enough to specifically call it out to Disney.  Yep, that represents the mentality of the tour group on our most recent party night.


Sharing my 2 cents...


If I did the tour, I would very highly prize a chance to get into the reserved area first -- absolutely!!  That's the main reason why we do the dessert party -- the fireworks/show view.
If I did only the dessert party, I would have been REALLY ANNOYED that others got in that section first IF I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT IT AHEAD OF TIME.
*My feeling is that it is a fair perk to give tour-goers, but there should be FULL DISCLOSURE to those doing only the dessert party.*  I would only choose to do the dessert party on a NON-TOUR evening, personally.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> Right. When I saw the blatant bragging and insensitivity of previous post, I felt it needed to be addressed.


But you see, I don't see it that way, and knowing the poster from previous posts on several other threads I am sure it wasn't written that way either. The poster just appreciated the extra perk and is writing Disney to tell them about it. Now you taking the post and feeling like it was bragging and insensitive is your prerogative.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## frisbeego

NuJoy said:


> a party they advertised as exclusive to the non-tour guests".



Where did Disney advertise this?


----------



## AngiTN

NuJoy said:


> This poster has been following this thread and *his post just throws salt in a wound.  That's simply insensitive.*


Could you maybe have taken it a bit too personal? They posted an opinion that was different than yours but it was not throwing salt in the wound or being insensitive at all. I think if you were to step back and view it from neutral ground you might be able to see that but you are a bit close too this because you are really bothered by this so you took the difference of opinion as an affront and I just don't think it was intended that way at all.


----------



## lchuck

NuJoy said:


> This poster has been following this thread and his post just throws salt in a wound.  That's simply insensitive.


I have been following this thread since the day it was created and replaced the previous Star Wars Weekend thread.  It was originally created to provide information for the 2016 Star Wars Weekend, which never happened, but since Disney decided to offer additional Star Wars experiences throughout Hollywood Studios, I have found this thread to be a wonderful source of information.  No posts I have made in this thread were done with any thought of malice and I have made it a point to read each and every post throughout the past couple of years, so I can stay informed on all matters in this area.  I recently returned from my vacation and this was just my way of providing a counterpoint to the point others have made throughout the past couple of months.  I know a number of people have used this thread as a way of knowing when the tour dates opened up and I thought this might provide some additional information that would make a decision to go with or not go with the tour easier.  I myself was looking for opinions like these just 3-4 months ago when I was investigating the tour.  I take offense at your insinuation and await your apology.


----------



## AngiTN

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sharing my 2 cents...
> 
> 
> If I did the tour, I would very highly prize a chance to get into the reserved area first -- absolutely!!  That's the main reason why we do the dessert party -- the fireworks/show view.
> If I did only the dessert party, I would have been REALLY ANNOYED that others got in that section first IF I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT IT AHEAD OF TIME.
> *My feeling is that it is a fair perk to give tour-goers, but there should be FULL DISCLOSURE to those doing only the dessert party.*  I would only choose to do the dessert party on a NON-TOUR evening, personally.


This makes perfect sense. And I agree with both bullet points. It all boils down to disclosure, really.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> In the practice of taking money for an event no one else can attend unless they pay for it.  It is a common, natural assumption, and therefore a legal point, that price factors in the perception of exclusivity when advertising.  The quibble isn't over if tour guest should be allowed in; but whether Disney advertised another group would have first and best access to the party at the point of sale to non-tour guests.


Agree with you 100%. Disney should let dessert party goers know that on Tour days the tour group will have 1st access, but that they will not cut into the regular dessert party times. This should be disclosed on the dessert party page, again, I don't remember if you did or not, I hope you contacted Disney about this. The more guest feedback they have the better they will be able to serve


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## yulilin3

@NuJoy  Lesley Wake posted before kchuck did, and she talked about guest relations contacting her back after she emailed them about this issue... kchuck's post was in response to that one so he/she did not rehash the subject


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## Disney_traveler

As someone considering the dessert party (and neutral)
I appreciate both posts about the tour getting early access. I don't see it as pouring salt in a wound, just offering a counter point. It would be no different than someone posting on a thread how Mission Space makes them sick and it's horrible and to not ride it and then someone else saying they never get sick and it's the best thrill and be everyone should try it. 
I feel more informed because of BOTH sides.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Do you get lanyards or wristbands for the SW Dessert party?  I've wondered this, we loved our MNSSHP Dessert Party lanyards for souvenirs last year.


----------



## FastPasser.

I'd like to reiterate that 99% of the time, everyone gets in at least 15 minutes early so nothing in that regard is taken away on tour nights.

The majority of guests will not be impacted if they attend on a tour night. That's because most people think that the party begins at the advertised posted time, but it doesn't. 99% of the time, all guests are allowed in at least 15 minutes early. That means that by the time most people check in, the more desirable tables are gone whether it's a tour group night or not. It's those that get in line super early who will be impacted by the tour group being allowed in earlier. Instead of being first in line, they become 41st. After that, it doesn't much matter.

Did I confuse everyone? Good, mission accomplished. Yell at me on Sunday night.


----------



## AngiTN

Disney_traveler said:


> As someone considering the dessert party (and neutral)
> I appreciate both posts about the tour getting early access. I don't see it as pouring salt in a wound, just offering a counter point. It would be no different than someone posting on a thread how Mission Space makes them sick and it's horrible and to not ride it and then someone else saying they never get sick and it's the best thrill and be everyone should try it.
> I feel more informed because of BOTH sides.


Thank you. This is where I was coming from too. I was trying to see both sides also and trying to be better informed (the exact purpose of DisBoards) as someone considering this event
I appreciate the posts on both sides


----------



## FastPasser.

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Do you get lanyards or wristbands for the SW Dessert party?  I've wondered this, we loved our MNSSHP Dessert Party lanyards for souvenirs last year.


Yes, you'll receive a very exclusive, very sought after, lanyard made of the highest quality plastic.


----------



## lchuck

AngiTN said:


> Thank you. This is where I was coming from too. I was trying to see both sides also and trying to be better informed (the exact purpose of DisBoards) as someone considering this event
> I appreciate the posts on both sides


Angi, I know you were soliciting opinions on the tour a few pages back and I didn't get a chance to respond.  We did the tour on a Saturday in June and the family really enjoyed it.  We are a family of 4, with 9 and 6 year old boys who love Star Wars.  We have done all of the activities at HS several times, so nothing on the tour was new to us, but the guides did a very nice job of adding value to all of the activities.  My 9 year old especially enjoyed walking with the guide and discussing his love for all things Star Wars with her.  The 6 year old did have issues with the earpiece provided because of his size, but they were able to replace it with standard headphones.  My kids aren't fond of earbuds, but the whisper devices appeared to support a standard headphone plug, so you would be able to use your own if you preferred.  Our tour was during the time when the stage show was not going on, so it was replaced with a M&G featuring Darth Vader.  Also, we felt like they did a fantastic job with "unscheduled" interactions, as we ran into Boba Fett while waiting around for the sign up process and then encountered storm troopers at several points throughout the tour.  Dinner at Backlot was great, with the reserved seating and the fact that our meals were delivered to us (who doesn't enjoy that?).  Our favorite interaction was the storm troopers showing up during dinner and they spent considerable time making the rounds to each table and seemingly having a good interaction with anyone who was willing to play along.  My 6 year old, who has a mischievous streak in him, decided to point out the door and say to the troopers, "The Rebels went that way!".  The troopers took a few steps, then turned around and said "Wait, I'm going to need to see your identification".  He got a real kick out of that and it has been his favorite story to tell from the entire trip.  The only area where I felt like they could do something different would be on Star Tours.  They take you through the handicapped entrance and spend time explaining portions of the ride and it's creation to you, then you ride it, but it would have been nice to have them present up a "bonus" ride after the 1st one, where we could just stay seated and ride it all over again with different scenes being guaranteed.  We rode it 7 times throughout our vacation and we got the Coruscant scene every darn time!  During our tour we did encounter one issue, and that was Jedi Training getting rained out about 30 seconds into it.  The guides did a WONDERFUL job of touching base with all parties involved during the dessert party and made sure everyone was happy with their resolution.  In our case, since we did the tour early in the trip, we had another planned HS day and they just pre-signed up the kids for JT at the time we chose, so no rope drop dash was necessary.  All in all, it was not something I would do every time I go, but it WAS something I would recommend to anyone who has a love of Star Wars like our family does.  I hope this helps anyone thinking about signing up for the tour.


----------



## AngiTN

lchuck said:


> Angi, I know you were soliciting opinions on the tour a few pages back and I didn't get a chance to respond.  We did the tour on a Saturday in June and the family really enjoyed it.  We are a family of 4, with 9 and 6 year old boys who love Star Wars.  We have done all of the activities at HS several times, so nothing on the tour was new to us, but the guides did a very nice job of adding value to all of the activities.  My 9 year old especially enjoyed walking with the guide and discussing his love for all things Star Wars with her.  The 6 year old did have issues with the earpiece provided because of his size, but they were able to replace it with standard headphones.  My kids aren't fond of earbuds, but the whisper devices appeared to support a standard headphone plug, so you would be able to use your own if you preferred.  Our tour was during the time when the stage show was not going on, so it was replaced with a M&G featuring Darth Vader.  Also, we felt like they did a fantastic job with "unscheduled" interactions, as we ran into Boba Fett while waiting around for the sign up process and then encountered storm troopers at several points throughout the tour.  Dinner at Backlot was great, with the reserved seating and the fact that our meals were delivered to us (who doesn't enjoy that?).  Our favorite interaction was the storm troopers showing up during dinner and they spent considerable time making the rounds to each table and seemingly having a good interaction with anyone who was willing to play along.  My 6 year old, who has a mischievous streak in him, decided to point out the door and say to the troopers, "The Rebels went that way!".  The troopers took a few steps, then turned around and said "Wait, I'm going to need to see your identification".  He got a real kick out of that and it has been his favorite story to tell from the entire trip.  The only area where I felt like they could do something different would be on Star Tours.  They take you through the handicapped entrance and spend time explaining portions of the ride and it's creation to you, then you ride it, but it would have been nice to have them present up a "bonus" ride after the 1st one, where we could just stay seated and ride it all over again with different scenes being guaranteed.  We rode it 7 times throughout our vacation and we got the Coruscant scene every darn time!  During our tour we did encounter one issue, and that was Jedi Training getting rained out about 30 seconds into it.  The guides did a WONDERFUL job of touching base with all parties involved during the dessert party and made sure everyone was happy with their resolution.  In our case, since we did the tour early in the trip, we had another planned HS day and they just pre-signed up the kids for JT at the time we chose, so no rope drop dash was necessary.  All in all, it was not something I would do every time I go, but it WAS something I would recommend to anyone who has a love of Star Wars like our family does.  I hope this helps anyone thinking about signing up for the tour.


Thanks you! Great info. I'm still heavily considering this. Also toying with repeating Savor the Savanna at AK again (my treat I did last year on my birthday) or doing Wild Africa Trek instead. We won't do both SW Tour and an AK Tour so I have to decide on one. I think AK may win out simply because I know DGD would love the SW Tour too, and we'd get to do the JTA portion if we did it on one of her trips.


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> As moderator, I respect this is your judgment and accept it as the final say on the matter.


This has nothing with being a moderator,  I just stated the facts of the previous posts. 
There's no final say in any of this at all


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FastPasser. said:


> Yes, you'll receive a very exclusive, very sought after, lanyard made of the highest quality plastic.



Haha!  Thank you, I look forward to treasuring it with my other _Preciouses _


----------



## Roxyfire

I think the tour group vs non tour group thing might seem a little worse just because of the perception. In reality there's plenty of time to enjoy all the food and tables are scattered throughout the area. It would be difficult to manage if you're one parent with one or multiple small children to watch. But even grade school age children are capable of holding the table whilst you grab them more goodies. If my son can wait patiently at the table, not running off to see the jawas or bb8, anyone's can  
It's hard to let things roll off but remember it's food, drinks, and fun! It's all folks who appreciate and enjoy the Star Wars Universe on some level, one big happy family!


----------



## Skywise

Sniff...  I still miss the glow-cubes though.  

Actually just saw that they're back at the Backlot Express as of April - Are they still there - I'm heading out there at the end of August.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Sniff...  I still miss the glow-cubes though.
> 
> Actually just saw that they're back at the Backlot Express as of April - Are they still there - I'm heading out there at the end of August.


still there


----------



## frisbeego

NuJoy said:


> In the practice of taking money for an event no one else can attend unless they pay for it.  It is a common, natural assumption, and therefore a legal point, that price factors in the perception of exclusivity when advertising.  The quibble isn't over if tour guest should be allowed in; but whether Disney advertised another group would have first and best access to the party at the point of sale to non-tour guests.



That's a lot of words, but does nothing to prove your unsupported claim that it is a "party they advertised as exclusive to the non-tour guests."

In fact, @yulilin3 already posted that Disney is delivering on every single point that it advertised.



yulilin3 said:


> First of all if you want to get technical: no where on this page does it say the word "exclusive event" even though it is exclusive to those paying since non paying people cannot attend. Again they are delivering on every single point advertised. I don't see any false advertisement or luring of guests...you decide if you want to do the party, the VIP tour or just grab a spot with the same prime viewing 2 hours in advance and wait out in the sun and heat


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> still there


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## ministrychick77

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone that has posted info on both the tour & dessert party! Since as of now we don't know if the tour will be going in January when I'm there, I'm getting more info on the dessert party ( since I've been told it will more than likely be going when I'm there) and seeing if that would work for us. 
Thanks everyone! The more info the better!


----------



## FastPasser.

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Haha!  Thank you, I look forward to treasuring it with my other _Preciouses _


And as they change the color from night to night, you may want to collect the entire set. 


Skywise said:


> Sniff...  I still miss the glow-cubes though.


That's why they were discontinued, too many of them went missing every night. Guests thought they were souvenirs and helped themselves.


----------



## sunset7132

Lights said:


> I was looking at the December hours for my dates and saw that on December 16 Hollywood Studios closes at 6, while all other days they close at 8. Now, I know that those ours will most likely change from now, but is it possible that they could do an event for The Last Jedi on that day, or if they do, they will most definitely do it on the 15th, the actual release date? I know anything could be possible but wanted to know what you guys thought. I'm going with my brother and we're huge Star Wars fans, so we're crossing our fingers there will be something exciting!


i do not think they will have star wars dessert party in december, last year they switched it to a jingle bam holiday dessert party in december


----------



## yulilin3

sunset7132 said:


> i do not think they will have star wars dessert party in december, last year they switched it to a jingle bam holiday dessert party in december


it is very likely that they have the SWaGS show during Dec. also likely that they will have the dessert party to go with it, they might be able to do both the JBJB and SWaGS dessert parties. The day that this poster is referring to will probably be the day they do SW Galactic Nights to celebrate the opening of The Last Jedi, in that case, that specific night they will close the park at 6pm for everyone without a party ticket


----------



## FastPasser.

sunset7132 said:


> i do not think they will have star wars dessert party in december,


The replacement party in the GMR courtyard was a big hit, however, the JBJB show, not so much, so that has to be worked out.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> The replacement party in the GMR courtyard was a big hit, however, the JBJB show, not so much, so that has to be worked out.


Do you really think JBJB will return?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> they might be able to do both the JBJB and SWaGS dessert parties.


That would be great for everyone and in a perfect unified WDW, that's what they would do. But it's not. There are silly things going on that might prevent this from being possible. So ridiculous.


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> Do you really think JBJB will return?


Nothing official, but DHS will have to have something for the Christmas season. I'm guessing and hoping for a much improved version of the JBJB show.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> That would be great for everyone and in a perfect unified WDW, that's what they would do. But it's not. There are silly things going on that might prevent this from being possible. So ridiculous.


I hope they figure it out. I am at least coonfident that they can do both shows like they did in December


----------



## monica9

Will they have the Star Wars Fireworks in Dec 2017?


----------



## yulilin3

monica9 said:


> Will they have the Star Wars Fireworks in Dec 2017?


I would say yes, almost 100% sure of it, they want to plug and hype up the movie as much as possible


----------



## monica9

yulilin3 said:


> I would say yes, almost 100% sure of it, they want to plug and hype up the movie as much as possible


oh great. No idea what to do now. I have already planned on a fantasmic/dinner package and planned out our ADR's for other parks throughout our week and we are only going to HS one night. Will they have them the same night as fantasmic?


----------



## yulilin3

monica9 said:


> oh great. No idea what to do now. I have already planned on a fantasmic/dinner package and planned out our ADR's for other parks throughout our week and we are only going to HS one night. Will they have them the same night as fantasmic?


yes they should have both shows on the same night like they do now but depending on timing it is basically impossible to watch and enjoy both on the same night


----------



## monica9

yulilin3 said:


> yes they should have both shows on the same night like they do now but depending on timing it is basically impossible to watch and enjoy both on the same night


Ok. We'd definitely pick star wars if we needed to pick.


----------



## sunset7132

FastPasser. said:


> The replacement party in the GMR courtyard was a big hit, however, the JBJB show, not so much, so that has to be worked out.


i heard it wasnt great but i also read that its comingback


----------



## sunset7132

AngiTN said:


> Do you really think JBJB will return?


i read it in one of my emails i subscribe to


----------



## FastPasser.

sunset7132 said:


> i heard it wasnt great but i also read that its comingback


Was that from Disney? All signs indicate that there will be a show, just don't know in what form and if they'll call it JBJB.


sunset7132 said:


> i read it in one of my emails i subscribe to


From Disney?


----------



## Bashara

We are traveling to WDW in January 2018 for the first time and would really like to do the Star Wars tour. When would you be able to book to do this? I don't want to have to ring repeatedly just in case as we are in Australia and calling overseas adds up. There's no way to book the tour online is there? You also have to ring to book Fantasmic and Pixar as a meal package together right? Would they be available to book both the Star Wars tour and the fantasmic pixar package at the same time? Or will they open availability for these two things some time apart?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## yulilin3

Bashara said:


> We are traveling to WDW in January 2018 for the first time and would really like to do the Star Wars tour. When would you be able to book to do this? I don't want to have to ring repeatedly just in case as we are in Australia and calling overseas adds up. There's no way to book the tour online is there? You also have to ring to book Fantasmic and Pixar as a meal package together right? Would they be available to book both the Star Wars tour and the fantasmic pixar package at the same time? Or will they open availability for these two things some time apart?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


My suggestion would be to subscribe to this thread so you get notifications
Each time the dessert party or tours opens for booking we get a lot of comments
For January it will probably open 2 months before


----------



## yulilin3

Squealed a bit coming through  the main entrance to DHS  and seeing an AT-AT taking shape


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Squealed a bit coming through  the main entrance to DHS  and seeing an AT-AT taking shape


You're going to be impossible to live with for the next two years. I can see Disney getting a restraining order when things really start to take shape.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## cvjpirate

NuJoy said:


> I know this is said in jest; but I'm increasingly wondering about the heightened hysteria that in my mind is predictable upon opening of star wars land.  I've never had anything excite me to that extent in my life so I just can't understand it.  My mind keeps going back to stories of the fear my mama said she had when she witnessed the Elvis hysteria with all the people crying and losing control of themselves.  Is the star wars excitement something that really is going to surpass anything seen at Disney before or do most people have a controllable amusement for it and nothing more.



Like to think I have a controllable amusement for it but with me looking everyday for any bit of info about it, I am scared I will fall into the losing control group,  (is it 2019 yet?)


----------



## Gophers

NuJoy said:


> I know this is said in jest; but I'm increasingly wondering about the heightened hysteria that in my mind is predictable upon opening of star wars land.  I've never had anything excite me to that extent in my life so I just can't understand it.  My mind keeps going back to stories of the fear my mama said she had when she witnessed the Elvis hysteria with all the people crying and losing control of themselves.  Is the star wars excitement something that really is going to surpass anything seen at Disney before or do most people have a controllable amusement for it and nothing more.


It's going to be the Beatles, Elvis and the iPhone craze all in one
Seriously it will be Disneys biggest opening ever and I can't wait!


----------



## FastPasser.

NuJoy said:


> Is the star wars excitement something that really is going to surpass anything seen at Disney before or do most people have a controllable amusement for it and nothing more.


Yes to the first part and I think yes to the second part.


----------



## FastPasser.

cvjpirate said:


> but with me looking everyday for any bit of info about it


Lucky for you there is Yulilin3, who will keep you up to the minute with any SWL developments and another person, who shall remain nameless, who's an insider. 


cvjpirate said:


> I am scared I will fall into the losing control group


I do interventions on the side.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> You're going to be impossible to live with for the next two years. I can see Disney getting a restraining order when things really start to take shape.


I really will be  but if disney didn't get a restraining order during sww I think I'm fine.


----------



## sunset7132

FastPasser. said:


> Was that from Disney? All signs indicate that there will be a show, just don't know in what form and if they'll call it JBJB.
> From Disney?


it was one of my reliable sources i cant remember now if i find it ill post it


----------



## yulilin3

NuJoy said:


> I know this is said in jest; but I'm increasingly wondering about the heightened hysteria that in my mind is predictable upon opening of star wars land.  I've never had anything excite me to that extent in my life so I just can't understand it.  My mind keeps going back to stories of the fear my mama said she had when she witnessed the Elvis hysteria with all the people crying and losing control of themselves.  Is the star wars excitement something that really is going to surpass anything seen at Disney before or do most people have a controllable amusement for it and nothing more.


All different levels of fandom. There will be the star wars fan excited but not going to wait hours or days in line for the opening and the ones that will camp out,  host movie watching marathons in line,  bake chewie cookie,  do sw trivia with random strangers, and also fans in between
For planning purposes I will not disclose what side of the sw fandom spectrum I am 
Fyi the earliest I ever got to dhs during sww was 2:30am, and there were about  200 people already in line so...
The fact that disney is preparing the roads and parking lots in and around dhs Sitka give you an indication of how seriously they are taking the fandom., and it'll still not be enough


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Lucky for you there is Yulilin3, who will keep you up to the minute with any SWL developments and another person, who shall remain nameless, who's an insider.
> I do interventions on the side.


I picture you in a side booth,  like Lucy "sw interventions for 5c"


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Like to think I have a controllable amusement for it but with me looking everyday for any bit of info about it, I am scared I will fall into the losing control group,  (is it 2019 yet?)


In our mind we play it cool right?


----------



## cvjpirate

FastPasser. said:


> Lucky for you there is Yulilin3, who will keep you up to the minute with any SWL developments and another person, who shall remain nameless, who's an insider.
> 
> Yes thank goodness for both of them, along with a few others doing construction updates and what not
> 
> I do interventions on the side.



Think I am too far gone but I may have to take you up on it.  



yulilin3 said:


> In our mind we play it cool right?



 Very cool  is it december yet?


----------



## jlundeen

NuJoy said:


> I know this is said in jest; but I'm increasingly wondering about the heightened hysteria that in my mind is predictable upon opening of star wars land.  I've never had anything excite me to that extent in my life so I just can't understand it.  My mind keeps going back to stories of the fear my mama said she had when she witnessed the Elvis hysteria with all the people crying and losing control of themselves.  Is the star wars excitement something that really is going to surpass anything seen at Disney before or do most people have a controllable amusement for it and nothing more.


Well, personally (and remember that I'm old and sometimes grumpy), I hope it doesn't open until late in 2019 (I know, I'm in the minority here!! ), as my daughter and son-in-law want us all to go on a trip for their then-to-be almost 5 yo son's first time.  While I'm really looking forward to Star Wars opening, I even more excited about a trip with them, and I know the crowds for SW will be massive.  

Sorry...we're all coming from a different perspective, I guess.  I certainly plan to do a SW trip later on, though!!!


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> All different levels of fandom. There will be the star wars fan excited but not going to wait hours or days in line for the opening and the ones that will camp out,  host movie watching marathons in line,  bake chewie cookie,  do sw trivia with random strangers, and also fans in between
> For planning purposes I will not disclose what side of the sw fandom spectrum I am
> Fyi the earliest I ever got to dhs during sww was 2:30am, and there were about  200 people already in line so...
> The fact that disney is preparing the roads and parking lots in and around dhs Sitka give you an indication of how seriously they are taking the fandom., and it'll still not be enough



Right! Just think of how crazy we all were for autograph camping during SWW. That will pale in comparison,  I'm sure!

SWC 2017 reached the highest convention attendance. I can just imagine attendance for Star Wars Land.

They should have "just" made a whole Star Wars park.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm a fairly big fan, though I'll fully admit that Star Wars is behind LotR for me. I'd put SW above HP though. But my family doesn't do very well with crowds. We will be doing a full park trip next in June 2019 (mostly resort only in 2018) and I've heard SWL won't be open by then. What I really hope happens is AP previews after our June trip bc we will have them by then. And then we will be back for another full park trip in June 2020 and will hope that the craziness has died down somewhat.


----------



## seigyoku

After the disaster of the overnights for SWC this year, I am never getting my BF to do a line like that again. Heck, he's like "I will send you and a friend to SWC, not going back," and at this point is counting out conventions period for "oh another 17 years." (The last part is more in jest since he went to an anime convention with me and my brother about 17 years ago.)

So to him he's like, Star Wars at Disney Parks - we can go in 2020? And I'm like AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA NO FOOL. I am now Disney's dream idiot, who will fork over whatever price they want to charge (a la what they did for the Guardians opening at DCA) to get into the Star Wars area at DL before opening and the lines of death, and the eventual wear and tear they will cause. I should actually just open a Star Wars 2019 saving account now!


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I think DH would happily pay for the plaid vest experience if it meant avoiding some of the sure-to-be horrible crowds at Star Wars land. I just hope they realize that they'll need a lot of capacity on the walkways, etc. I've heard the ones at Pandora feel really congested.


----------



## yulilin3

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I think DH would happily pay for the plaid vest experience if it meant avoiding some of the sure-to-be horrible crowds at Star Wars land. I just hope they realize that they'll need a lot of capacity on the walkways, etc. I've heard the ones at Pandora feel really congested.


I was at Pandora opening day and weekend and they limited the people going into the land so to me it didn't feel congested at all. When you have been to Epcot on NYE and you walk around the countries that is congested 
I see SWLand being limited as well, and this will not only be for opening weekend but probably for a good month if not more. It won't matter how wide they make the walkways it will be crowded so they need to control the crowd.
Many have speculated that entry into SWLand for the first month or so will be an additional charge, now I don't know if that will be the case or not but I can see Disney doing it, to control the amount of people coming not only into SWLand but DHS.
Being that it is a small park it will hit capacity very quickly with the bulk going to SWLand


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I was at Pandora opening day and weekend and they limited the people going into the land so to me it didn't feel congested at all. When you have been to Epcot on NYE and you walk around the countries that is congested
> I see SWLand being limited as well, and this will not only be for opening weekend but probably for a good month if not more. It won't matter how wide they make the walkways it will be crowded so they need to control the crowd.
> Many have speculated that entry into SWLand for the first month or so will be an additional charge, now I don't know if that will be the case or not but I can see Disney doing it, to control the amount of people coming not only into SWLand but DHS.
> Being that it is a small park it will hit capacity very quickly with the bulk going to SWLand



An extra charge! I hope not!


----------



## FastPasser.

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I just hope they realize that they'll need a lot of capacity on the walkways, etc.


The capacity of the walkways will not be the determining factor, it's the capacity of the land. The SWL opening will not be Disney's first rodeo regarding crowd control. There was the New Fantasyland, Pandora and the future ToystoryLand. Working mainly in crowd control, I can tell you that crowd management is a big part of any event planning. 

Crowd control will probably be handled similar to the Pandora opening. Only so many people will be allowed in, with the rest waiting in line until someone exits. It'll remain that way until the crowd level reaches the point where admissions don't exceed the capacity of the land.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> The capacity of the walkways will not be the determining factor, it's the capacity of the land. The SWL opening will not be Disney's first rodeo regarding crowd control. There was the New Fantasyland, Pandora and the future ToystoryLand. Working mainly in crowd control, I can tell you that crowd management is a big part of any event planning.
> 
> Crowd control will probably be handled similar to the Pandora opening. Only so many people will be allowed in, with the rest waiting in line until someone exits. It'll remain that way until the crowd level reaches the point where admissions don't exceed the capacity of the land.


I think I'm most interested in how they will deal with people camping out...
will they allow it? my guess is no
if they do allow it how early can people come?
you KNOW that people will be willing to camp out for days if they are allowed.
I feel that some sort of lottery will be implemented.
I have visions of 45k people lining up for SWLand and the park will be at capacity before it opens...I can't wait 
(pure speculation btw)


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> I think I'm most interested in how they will deal with people camping out...
> will they allow it? my guess is no
> if they do allow it how early can people come?
> you KNOW that people will be willing to camp out for days if they are allowed.
> I feel that some sort of lottery will be implemented.
> I have visions of 45k people lining up for SWLand and the park will be at capacity before it opens...I can't wait
> (pure speculation btw)



Pure speculation, but more than likely a glance at reality.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> will they allow it? my guess is no


That would be my guess as well. I will no longer be a CM by then, so I won't see what happens.


----------



## FastPasser.

SW TIE fighters for everyone.

The switch from the Chewbacca steins to the TIE fighters popcorn holder as the souvenir gift did take place as expected. Looks like they are being well received.

For those who have previously attended the SW dessert party and plan to do so again, you'll notice that the TIE fighters are handed out inside the Launch Bay during the Storm Trooper escort just before guests exit the building. The Chewy steins were handed out at the viewing area. This is necessary because the TIE fighters take up so much space, which is not available at the viewing area. The complimentary water hand out has also moved indoors to the Launch Bay.

The Tie fighters will be the souvenir gift until the JBJB show returns as the SW dessert party will be suspended at that time until the new year. Sorry Yulilin3, looks like there will not be two dessert parties.
Edited last sentence & grammar change.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> SW TIE fighters for everyone.
> 
> The switch from the Chewbacca steins to the TIE fighters popcorn holder as the souvenir gift did take place as expected. Looks like they are being well received.
> 
> For those who have previously attended the SW dessert party and plan to do so again, you'll notice that the TIE fighters are handed out inside the Launch Bay during the Storm Trooper escort just before guests exit the building. The Chewy steins were handed out at the viewing area. This is necessary because the TIE fighters take up so much space, which is not available at the viewing area. The complimentary water hand out has also moved indoors to the Launch Bay.
> 
> But the Tie fighters will be the souvenir gift only until the JBJB show returns as the SW dessert party will be suspended at that time until the new year. Sorry Yulilin3, looks like there will not be two dessert parties. At that time the dessert party souvenir item will change again, no clue what it will be.


I'm glad our trip is around Halloween instead of in Nov/Dec this year...once was more than enough for the JBJB show.  But the dinner was great -  I don't remember there being a souvenir item handed out last year, though....

Sure hope the Oct, early Nov, times are opened soon.

Thanks for the info, FastPasser!  Your are a treasure!


----------



## Mom2DisneyTwincesses

jlundeen said:


> I'm glad our trip is around Halloween instead of in Nov/Dec this year...once was more than enough for the JBJB show.  But the dinner was great -  I don't remember there being a souvenir item handed out last year, though....
> 
> Sure hope the Oct, early Nov, times are opened soon.
> 
> Thanks for the info, FastPasser!  Your are a treasure!



I have never been to the JBJB dessert party. This year will be my first time to experience the holiday show. However, I have been trying to read as much as possible about the event, so I know what to expect. I believe I read, that they hand out 3D holographic glasses, that show cute snowman when looking through them. Not sure, but that might have been the souvenir they handed out. Personally I was devastated when I found this out, since my original plan was to attend the SW dessert party


----------



## Cynergy

After consulting the Google, it looks like JBJB started on Mon 11/14 last year, so I am holding out hope that our HS day on Sat 11/11 this year will still have the tour or at least the SW dessert party.


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> once was more than enough for the JBJB show. But the dinner was great -  I don't remember there being a souvenir item handed out last year, though....Thanks for the info, FastPasser!  Your are a treasure!


The JBJB show received too many less than stellar reviews, so I find it hard to believe that they would just repeat it. You're right, there really was no souvenir, but we did hand out Mickey-Vision glasses at check-in and a Gingerbread Man cookie when guests exited the party area. I ate too many of those, backstage of course. Thanks for the kind words.



Mom2DisneyTwincesses said:


> I believe I read, that they hand out 3D holographic glasses, that show cute snowman when looking through them. Not sure, but that might have been the souvenir they handed out.


There were 3 or 4 different versions and are customarily handed out at dessert parties to enhance the guest experience.


----------



## FastPasser.

Cynergy said:


> it looks like JBJB started on Mon 11/14 last year, so I am holding out hope that our HS day on Sat 11/11 this year will still have the tour or at least the SW dessert party.


If, and it's a big if, they repeat what they did last year, the last SW dessert party would fall on the 11th.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> SW TIE fighters for everyone.
> 
> The switch from the Chewbacca steins to the TIE fighters popcorn holder as the souvenir gift did take place as expected. Looks like they are being well received.
> 
> For those who have previously attended the SW dessert party and plan to do so again, you'll notice that the TIE fighters are handed out inside the Launch Bay during the Storm Trooper escort just before guests exit the building. The Chewy steins were handed out at the viewing area. This is necessary because the TIE fighters take up so much space, which is not available at the viewing area. The complimentary water hand out has also moved indoors to the Launch Bay.
> 
> But the Tie fighters will be the souvenir gift only until the JBJB show returns as the SW dessert party will be suspended at that time until the new year. Sorry Yulilin3, looks like there will not be two dessert parties. At that time the dessert party souvenir item will change again, no clue what it will be.


thanks for the heads up on the party. Any additional word if both shows will run on the same nights?


----------



## jlundeen

Mom2DisneyTwincesses said:


> I have never been to the JBJB dessert party. This year will be my first time to experience the holiday show. However, I have been trying to read as much as possible about the event, so I know what to expect. I believe I read, that they hand out 3D holographic glasses, that show cute snowman when looking through them. Not sure, but that might have been the souvenir they handed out. Personally I was devastated when I found this out, since my original plan was to attend the SW dessert party


Oh, yeah...not really a great handout...cardboard...didn't do anything really.  We tossed them right away.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Oh, yeah...not really a great handout...cardboard...didn't do anything really.  We tossed them right away.


we keep ours. We have a collection from Disney now.
The original ones with the MGM Studios logo from Osborne lights, then the ones handed during the last couple of years of Osborne lights then the ones from the JBJB party last year. We put them in the backpack and take them everywhere during the holiday season. It's fun to use for Christmas lights and also all the fireworks


----------



## Lynne G

I hope both.  Maybe could care less about the holiday one, but my family would certainly do the SW one.  Not going to the week before and after Christmas though.  And also patiently waiting for beginning of October.  Last year, hurricane cancelled it, and could not reschedule.  So, would really like to see it this year.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Does that mean the show is replaced with JBJB as well?  Or do they run both, but just not the dessert party for SW?  We were really hoping to do this in December


----------



## yulilin3

Lynne G said:


> I hope both.  Maybe could care less about the holiday one, but my family would certainly do the SW one.  Not going to the week before and after Christmas though.  And also patiently waiting for beginning of October.  Last year, hurricane cancelled it, and could not reschedule.  So, would really like to see it this year.


the show is already on the schedule for October, no dessert party booking so far though


----------



## yulilin3

CanadianKrista said:


> Does that mean the show is replaced with JBJB as well?  Or do they run both, but just not the dessert party for SW?  We were really hoping to do this in December


No clue.
Last year the replaced SWaGS for JBJB in November but by mid December they brought SWaGS back and had both shows going on.
This year I expect they continue running SWaGS just because Episode VIII is coming out and they want to hype that up.


----------



## chavo1

The major difference between last year and this year is that there wasn't a new SW trilogy movie coming out last year.  There's no way to know what Disney marketing will be up to this far out. I'm keeping hope alive for some form of SW dessert party during our trip in December.


----------



## yulilin3

chavo1 said:


> The major difference between last year and this year is that there wasn't a new SW trilogy movie coming out last year.  There's no way to know what Disney marketing will be up to this far out. I'm keeping hope alive for some form of SW dessert party during our trip in December.


 and btw love your username


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> Many have speculated that entry into SWLand for the first month or so will be an additional charge, now I don't know if that will be the case or not but I can see Disney doing it, to control the amount of people coming not only into SWLand but DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovethattink said:
> 
> 
> 
> An extra charge! I hope not!
Click to expand...

Oh no! I hope not, too. Mainly because I feel like they might not stop charging extra if people are willing to pay it. Plus, it's disappointing since people already pay quite a bit to enter the park in the first place. Have they ever charged like that before? Not events, but to enter a land?


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Oh no! I hope not, too. Mainly because I feel like they might not stop charging extra if people are willing to pay it. Plus, it's disappointing since people already pay quite a bit to enter the park in the first place. Have they ever charged like that before? Not events, but to enter a land?


they have not.
I am just throwing out ideas of what might happen.
They are going to need some serious way to control the crowds


----------



## cvjpirate

Maybe in order to get into SWL you have to stay in a Disney Resort with AP preview days before opening like they for Pandora. Then maybe do a Galactic nights (hard ticket) in the evening?


----------



## mom2rtk

yulilin3 said:


> I was at Pandora opening day and weekend and they limited the people going into the land so to me it didn't feel congested at all. When you have been to Epcot on NYE and you walk around the countries that is congested
> I see SWLand being limited as well, and this will not only be for opening weekend but probably for a good month if not more. It won't matter how wide they make the walkways it will be crowded so they need to control the crowd.
> Many have speculated that entry into SWLand for the first month or so will be an additional charge, now I don't know if that will be the case or not but I can see Disney doing it, to control the amount of people coming not only into SWLand but DHS.
> Being that it is a small park it will hit capacity very quickly with the bulk going to SWLand


I'm pretty cynical on most things Disney and not even I think they would charge extra for entrance to SWL. Although that possibility did make the rounds as a convincing April Fool's joke this year!

That said, I think they'll play hardball with ticket and resort prices once it opens. Maybe add more blackout dates on APs?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Any additional word if both shows will run on the same nights?


Haven't heard anything.


----------



## yulilin3

mom2rtk said:


> I'm pretty cynical on most things Disney and not even I think they would charge extra for entrance to SWL. Although that possibility did make the rounds as a convincing April Fool's joke this year!
> 
> That said, I think they'll play hardball with ticket and resort prices once it opens. Maybe add more blackout dates on APs?


ap and CM blackouts are a real possibility


----------



## FastPasser.

chavo1 said:


> I'm keeping hope alive for some form of SW dessert party during our trip in December.





FastPasser. said:


> Sorry Yulilin3, looks like there will not be two dessert parties.


It appears that the JBJB dessert party will be the only dessert party in Dec with the SW dessert party returning in Jan.


----------



## Disney Bear

Been keeping an eye on the Star Wars Dessert party reservations, if they don't run them in Nov/Dec and instead have a JBJB dessert party, I will be very disappointed but still want to book it.  Can anyone advise on the link to check when the reservations will be open?  I've searched Jingle Bell Jingle Bam and found nothing.
Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Bear said:


> Been keeping an eye on the Star Wars Dessert party reservations, if they don't run them in Nov/Dec and instead have a JBJB dessert party, I will be very disappointed but still want to book it.  Can anyone advise on the link to check when the reservations will be open?  I've searched Jingle Bell Jingle Bam and found nothing.
> Thanks


there is no link available for JBJJB , if there is a dessert party it will be in the dinning option of the WDW DHS tab site


----------



## Disney Bear

yulilin3 said:


> there is no link available for JBJJB , if there is a dessert party it will be in the dinning option of the WDW DHS tab site


thanks - I'll adjust my daily search to the DHS tab site.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Bear said:


> thanks - I'll adjust my daily search to the DHS tab site.


it'll be here and won't open up until probably late August
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/


----------



## Disney Bear

yulilin3 said:


> it'll be here and won't open up until probably late August
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/



Perfect - thanks


----------



## ministrychick77

Does anyone know about when they might announce what might be coming back after the holidays? I'm holding out hope for either the dessert party or the tour marathon week.


----------



## yulilin3

ministrychick77 said:


> Does anyone know about when they might announce what might be coming back after the holidays? I'm holding out hope for either the dessert party or the tour marathon week.


no clue on when they will announce but the JBJB ran until Dec. 31st this past holiday season. I would expect the SWaGS dessert party will be back Jan 1st


----------



## Chaitali

@ministrychick77 I'm holding on to hope for this dessert party for the week after the marathon too.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## FastPasser.

ministrychick77 said:


> I'm holding out hope for either the dessert party or the tour marathon week.





Chaitali said:


> I'm holding on to hope for this dessert party for the week after the marathon too.  Fingers crossed!


No hoping necessary, because of what's in the works for the 2018 SW dessert party, and no I can't tell you what it is, I have every reason to believe that it will resume in 2018.


----------



## cvjpirate

FastPasser. said:


> No hoping necessary, because of what's in the works for the 2018 SW dessert party, and no I can't tell you what it is, I have every reason to believe that it will resume in 2018.



Don't have to give us any information, just that they will have it and that we can book it is all we need.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FastPasser. said:


> No hoping necessary, because of what's in the works for the 2018 SW dessert party, and no I can't tell you what it is, I have every reason to believe that it will resume in 2018.



Noooooo!  We had just about made up our minds to try the FEA dessert party instead of going back to SW.  Now you're telling me something new is coming to the SW party?  Should the new whatever-it-is be ready by the end of January?


----------



## FastPasser.

cvjpirate said:


> Don't have to give us any information, just that they will have it and that we can book it is all we need.


Considering how popular SWaGS has been and the fact the the dessert party has been held every night SWaGS is performed and has sold out every time, I can almost guarantee that it's not going anywhere.


Twilight Sparkle said:


> Noooooo!  We had just about made up our minds to try the FEA dessert party instead of going back to SW.  Now you're telling me something new is coming to the SW party?  Should the new whatever-it-is be ready by the end of January?


It's a very minor change, not really something new, and not something you should change your plans for.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FastPasser. said:


> Considering how popular SWaGS has been and the fact the the dessert party has been held every night SWaGS is performed and has sold out every time, I can almost guarantee that it's not going anywhere.
> It's a very minor change, not really something new, and not something you should change your plans for.



Whew!  Thank you for this info.  You're the best!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> It's a very minor change, not really something new, and not something you should change your plans for.


alright everyone it is time to place your bets on what it is...
I'm going to guess the dessert party is moving to Sunset Showcase so that people can have chairs
(just for fun, no insider info here, I'm just bored right now )


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

yulilin3 said:


> alright everyone it is time to place your bets on what it is...
> I'm going to guess the dessert party is moving to Sunset Showcase so that people can have chairs
> (just for fun, no insider info here, I'm just bored right now )



My initial thought was chairs or BB8 souvenir.  If they bring K2SO to the party, I'll have to change our plans.  I LOVE that droid.


----------



## yulilin3

Twilight Sparkle said:


> My initial thought was chairs or BB8 souvenir.  If they bring K2SO to the party, I'll have to change our plans.  I LOVE that droid.


K2 would be epic


----------



## cvjpirate

yulilin3 said:


> alright everyone it is time to place your bets on what it is...
> I'm going to guess the dessert party is moving to Sunset Showcase so that people can have chairs
> (just for fun, no insider info here, I'm just bored right now )





FastPasser. said:


> It's a very minor change, not really something new, and not something you should change your plans for.



Very Minor change, glow cubs are back


----------



## Cynergy

Twilight Sparkle said:


> My initial thought was chairs or BB8 souvenir.  If they bring K2SO to the party, I'll have to change our plans.  I LOVE that droid.





yulilin3 said:


> K2 would be epic



Would love this. K2 is the next piece of my Star Wars tattoo sleeve


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

NuJoy said:


> I'm going with no more guided tours.



I'm liking your post with a qualifier.  I would be sad for those who want to do the tour if they completely got rid of it, but I am firmly in the camp of no early entrance for tours.


----------



## ministrychick77

I'm guessing a new souvenir. Possibly something smaller than the steins or popcorn buckets due to complaints from people? Maybe something exclusive to the party or tour? 
(And yes, I'm hoping the tour comes back)


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> I think I'm most interested in how they will deal with people camping out...
> will they allow it? my guess is no
> if they do allow it how early can people come?
> you KNOW that people will be willing to camp out for days if they are allowed.
> I feel that some sort of lottery will be implemented.
> I have visions of 45k people lining up for SWLand and the park will be at capacity before it opens...I can't wait
> (pure speculation btw)



My question is when you have to "go" where can you?  My bladder is the size of a pea


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> alright everyone it is time to place your bets on what it is...
> I'm going to guess the dessert party is moving to Sunset Showcase so that people can have chairs
> (just for fun, no insider info here, I'm just bored right now )


I would love this!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> My question is when you have to "go" where can you?  My bladder is the size of a pea


well when we used to camp out for SWW we used the restroom that is outside of the DHS gates


----------



## FastPasser.

cvjpirate said:


> Very Minor change, glow cubs are back


That's not it, but in terms of scope, it's more in that range. Seriously, it's minor. All I know is that it's in the works, but it's unknown what it will be.


NuJoy said:


> I'm going with no more guided tours.


Nope, too popular.


ministrychick77 said:


> I'm guessing a new souvenir. Possibly something smaller than the steins or popcorn buckets due to complaints from people? Maybe something exclusive to the party or tour?


Great idea, is that something you'd like to see?


NuJoy said:


> Not saying it because I'm for or against.  It's the only thing I could think of that might fit FastPasser's "very minor change, not really something new, and not something you should change your plans for" to describe just the party.  My very first thought was price increase.  Dang hope that's not it.


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to guess the dessert party is moving to Sunset Showcase so that people can have chairs


That would be nice, but the Sunset Showcase is being used quite a bit for private and special events. In fact there is one tomorrow night. 

Also, what very few people are aware of is that there is a modified and abbreviated version of Club Villains offered as a special event. It takes place from time to time. That's why the sets and decor were not removed even though CV ended it's run for day guests.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## FastPasser.

NuJoy said:


> 2nd guess:  an exclusive pin


I like that idea, but no. It would make things so much easier. You wouldn't believe the labor and time involved retrieving, unpacking, bagging and distributing 200 TIE fighters every night. And guess who supplies the labor?


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## FastPasser.

NuJoy said:


> Poor poor FastPasser I appreciate you very much


No, no, no, we don't mind doing it, it's all good, we get paid to do it. For those who have been to a party, you may have noticed that the CMs checking you in actually seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> well when we used to camp out for SWW we used the restroom that is outside of the DHS gates



Oh!  Excellent!  I didn't know they would be open


----------



## ministrychick77

FastPasser. said:


> Great idea, is that something you'd like to see?


Yes. I mean, the steins and the popcorn buckets look nice, but with the amount we're paying it would be nice to get something exclusive. Maybe a pin,a small figure, a lanyard, hell.. Maybe a special meet & greet? 
Something simple..


----------



## FastPasser.

ministrychick77 said:


> it would be nice to get something exclusive.


Disney agrees, it will be.


----------



## McKelly

Are they escorting people out at 9pm now for the Disney Movie Magic?


----------



## FastPasser.

McKelly said:


> Are they escorting people out at 9pm now for the Disney Movie Magic?


Nope, and it's not mentioned at the party. IMO, it's not worth leaving the party early for the show.

Forgot to mention that because the souvenir gift is handed out at the Launch Bay just before attendees leave the building, if you leave the party too early, you might miss out on the souvenir gift.


----------



## McKelly

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, and it's not mentioned at the party. IMO, it's not worth leaving the party early for the show.



Good to know - thanks.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So if SWaGS doesn't run in December, does that mean the tour also doesn't run?  Or do they replace the dessert party with the JBJB one?  Or heavily discount the tour? We had kinda hoped to do the tour for the full Star Wars experience and less hassle trying to get the kids into the Trials, but with no SWaGS, no tour?


----------



## yulilin3

CanadianKrista said:


> So if SWaGS doesn't run in December, does that mean the tour also doesn't run?  Or do they replace the dessert party with the JBJB one?  Or heavily discount the tour? We had kinda hoped to do the tour for the full Star Wars experience and less hassle trying to get the kids into the Trials, but with no SWaGS, no tour?


all good questions
I am not sure about the tour. The big value of the tour is the dessert party and reserved viewing area, not sure if they can still do SW tour and incorporate JBJB, it doesn't mesh at all. But the tour does bring a lot of money in so who knows


----------



## cvjpirate

Do you think they would do one dessert party but have two shows, one for JBJB and the other for SWaGS? Didn't they end up doing that last year?


----------



## yulilin3

cvjpirate said:


> Do you think they would do one dessert party but have two shows, one for JBJB and the other for SWaGS? Didn't they end up doing that last year?


yes they did both shows in December but only one dessert party, the JBJB one.
What I don't remember was if they opened up the reserved area from JBJB to fit everone for SWaGS, I think they took the ropes down after JBJB


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> What I don't remember was if they opened up the reserved area from JBJB to fit everone for SWaGS, I think they took the ropes down after JBJB


SWaGS was at 6:15, so I can't imagine that the JBJB viewing area ropes would be up that early as they wouldn't need them for a couple of hours.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS was at 6:15, so I can't imagine that the JBJB viewing area ropes would be up that early as they wouldn't need them for a couple of hours.


I just figured out why I couldn't remember, I wad blocked out for the last 2 weeks of December,  but at the beginning swags dis come after jbjb


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> but at the beginning swags dis come after jbjb


Here's what the WayBack machine, aka The HUB's calendar is showing. Amazed at how long they keep the old calendars.
11/12 SWaGS stops 
11/14 JBJB starts
12/16 & 12/17 SWaGS returns with performances after JBJB
12/18 through 12/30 SWaGS performances at 6:15, before JBJB
12/31 midnight performance


----------



## FastPasser.

Just wanted to point that as usual, Yulilin3's memory is correct. On the two nights preceeding her blockout period, you'll notice that the SW show was after JBJB. When it switched to before the SW show for the remainder of the year, she was on the outside looking in.


----------



## yulilin3

The question is will they do SWaGS before or after JBJB
My thought process: Do JBJB first to offer the Christmas feel at an early time for families with small children. Then do SWaGS to end the night...only time will tell if they even do both shows though


----------



## FastPasser.

Very interesting. 
If it's the exact same JBJB show, there's some justification in switching the sequence as the party went over better than the show. So end the night on a high note. Something tells me that it's too drastic a departure from the norm. You know Disney, play it safe.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> That would be nice, but the Sunset Showcase is being used quite a bit for private and special events. In fact there is one tomorrow night.
> 
> Also, what very few people are aware of is that there is a modified and abbreviated version of Club Villains offered as a special event. It takes place from time to time. That's why the sets and decor were not removed even though CV ended it's run for day guests.


Private events I understand but how does one find out about special events. Or are those private also?


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> No hoping necessary, *because of what's in the works for the 2018 SW dessert party, and no I can't tell you what it is,* I have every reason to believe that it will resume in 2018.


And this change won't happen till 2018?


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> And this change won't happen till 2018?


Correct, but as previously posted, it's minor and unless you've done the party in the past, it won't be noticeable.


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> Private events I understand but how does one find out about special events. Or are those private also?


I guess they're all private events, but the dessert parties, Club Villain, stuff like that, I would categorize as special events. A group, corporation, etc that books an event closed to the public would be a private event.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> I guess they're all private events, but the dessert parties, Club Villain, stuff like that, I would categorize as special events. A group, corporation, etc that books an event closed to the public would be a private event.


Right, what I mean is you mention special events in the Sunset Showcase, including a mini version of CV that was still being held. Are those events being held in Sunset Showcase private events that a group or corporation has to schedule or are they private events like dessert parties that anyone can book, if you know where to find them?


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> Right, what I mean is you mention special events in the Sunset Showcase, including a mini version of CV that was still being held. Are those events being held in Sunset Showcase private events that a group or corporation has to schedule or are they private events like dessert parties that anyone can book, if you know where to find them?


That would be a private event. You'd have to be a part of the group in order to attend. Doing one tonight.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> That would be a private event. You'd have to be a part of the group in order to attend. Doing one tonight.


Ok, that's what I was thinking. Making sure I wasn't missing out on something. Disappointing to learn CV is no more for the general public. We went to a few and sure enjoyed it


----------



## dismom57

AngiTN said:


> Disappointing to learn CV is no more for the general public. We went to a few and sure enjoyed it



Still wishing and hoping for a CV announcement.  Faint hope perhaps, have also been twice and loved it.  Sadly just a lowly member of the general public.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> That would be nice, but the Sunset Showcase is being used quite a bit for private and special events. In fact there is one tomorrow night.
> 
> Also, what very few people are aware of is that there is a modified and abbreviated version of Club Villains offered as a special event. It takes place from time to time. That's why the sets and decor were not removed even though *CV ended it's run for day guests*.





dismom57 said:


> Still wishing and hoping for a CV announcement.  Faint hope perhaps, have also been twice and loved it.  Sadly just a lowly member of the general public.


Fastpasser had posted the above, in relation to one of the guesses about the Dessert Party 2018 addition being a move to Sunset Showcase
So I guess CV is done for sure


----------



## FoxC63

AngiTN said:


> So I guess CV is done for sure



 You just broke my heart! 
I think I'll just pretend I didn't read your post! 

Come on Tink !!! Make CV happen for 2017!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> So I guess CV is done for sure


Hoping Yulilin3 doesn't mind, but I hate loose ends. So just to wrap things up on this thread regarding CV.

Not so fast on it's demise, nothing official yet. Rumors abound about it's future, but to back track for a second, although reviews were great from those who attended, attendance was not always what it needed to be. I can recall some nights when it was 1/3 sold out for both events. Because of the layout, it was difficult to tell. And what the posts on the forums didn't discuss was that there were a few legit criticisms.

The three I heard most often after the shows were the high price, the fact that you needed DHS admission and that it wasn't an adults only event. What's bothersome is if it's going to happen, why no casting calls for CV performers at this late date. But until it's official, it's not dead. The rumor I like the most is that it will reappear at one of the WDW convention centers. As much as people liked going, it was a blast to work CV as well, so hang in there, I am.

Oh, back to regularly schedule SW discussions.


----------



## dismom57

Back on topic .  So looking forward to receiving the Tie Fighters in August when we next attend the party.  As I tell everyone, this is the best dessert party on site and hopefully will get even better with the "small changes" forecast.


----------



## AngiTN

So to make sure I have it right, they no longer have Chewie Steins, they are giving out Tie Fighter Popcorn Buckets (for now)?


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> So to make sure I have it right, they no longer have Chewie Steins, they are giving out Tie Fighter Popcorn Buckets (for now)?


Correct, some assembly required.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> Correct, some assembly required.


Good. Means I can unassemble to get home, hopefully. We have our fill of Chewie Steins, even shared them with everyone we know that would want one. I like the idea of refillable popcorn buckets but they are just too impractical as getting a refill means you have to bring it back and forth to the park and we travel light. So we don't bother with them. Even when we get them free, like when we got a Lotus Bucket over at Tiffins, we never refilled it. But we do save them.


----------



## FoxC63

AngiTN said:


> Good. Means I can unassemble to get home, hopefully. We have our fill of Chewie Steins, even shared them with everyone we know that would want one. I like the idea of refillable popcorn buckets but they are just too impractical as getting a refill means you have to bring it back and forth to the park and we travel light. So we don't bother with them. Even when we get them free, like when we got a Lotus Bucket over at Tiffins, we never refilled it. But we do save them.



I thought the specialty  popcorn buckets like the Lotus & Tie Fighter are not refillable for a $1.50 only the cup style buckets are?


----------



## ArielSRL

FoxC63 said:


> I thought the specialty  popcorn buckets like the Lotus & Tie Fighter are not refillable for a $1.50 only the cup style buckets are?


I've read that they will refill any of them. It's the initial cost that's the difference. But we just had the regular one in June so I can't speak from experience.


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> I've read that they will refill any of them. It's the initial cost that's the difference. But we just had the regular one in June so I can't speak from experience.


We refilled our lotus bucket last month. I specifically asked when we purchased if it was eligible for the $1.50 refills


----------



## AngiTN

FoxC63 said:


> I thought the specialty  popcorn buckets like the Lotus & Tie Fighter are not refillable for a $1.50 only the cup style buckets are?


They are refillable.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> We refilled our lotus bucket last month. I specifically asked when we purchased if it was eligible for the $1.50 refills





AngiTN said:


> They are refillable.



Excellent!!! Can't wait to try the flavored ones!


----------



## thecapells

FastPasser. said:


> Correct, some assembly required.



So do we get the Tie Fighter loaded with popcorn or just in pieces?


----------



## FastPasser.

thecapells said:


> So do we get the Tie Fighter loaded with popcorn


----------



## Dan Murphy

AngiTN said:


> They are refillable.


Only in The Studios?  Or other parks also?


----------



## tinkerhon

thecapells said:


> So do we get the Tie Fighter loaded with popcorn or just in pieces?



Just got back from the dessert party --- it was amazing !! Our kids (6 and 11) loved it !! There was more than enough food, (could have lived off the hummus alone !!) 

We were expecting the Chewie stein( which we already had), but flipped when we saw the tie-fighter bucket ! 
You just have to snap on the wings --- it's huge ! Love it !!


----------



## FastPasser.

tinkerhon said:


> it's huge!


It certainly is. Hope you have lots of spare room in your luggage.


----------



## SarahC97

I just bought tickets for this yesterday for my September trip -- I'm stoked! 

The tickets say 7:45 -- can you arrive earlier than that?


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> I just bought tickets for this yesterday for my September trip -- I'm stoked!
> 
> The tickets say 7:45 -- can you arrive earlier than that?


Post number 4 on page 1 has all the info on the dessert party. Yes you can arrive earlier


----------



## dismom57

FastPasser. said:


> Hope you have lots of spare room in your luggage.



I wonder if TSA will consider this my new purse LOL.  Need suitcase room for duty free (never can get direct flights )


----------



## tweedletwin

Sooo excited about the TIE fighter buckets! Anyone have a picture yet?

My husband and I head to WDW in January, and will hopefully be doing a SW dessert party to celebrate our 10th anniversary and our undying obsession with Star Wars. Any idea of when we could expect 2018 dates to go on sale?


----------



## yulilin3

tweedletwin said:


> Sooo excited about the TIE fighter buckets! Anyone have a picture yet?
> 
> My husband and I head to WDW in January, and will hopefully be doing a SW dessert party to celebrate our 10th anniversary and our undying obsession with Star Wars. Any idea of when we could expect 2018 dates to go on sale?







For 2018 by November we should see some dates


----------



## HCinKC

Karabast! That is big...it looks like the size of the head behind it. Cool though! My son would definitely use that with his action figures.


----------



## yulilin3

HCinKC said:


> Karabast! That is big...it looks like the size of the head behind it. Cool though! My son would definitely use that with his action figures.


Giving you point for the use of Karabast  it is really big


----------



## tweedletwin

yulilin3 said:


> For 2018 by November we should see some dates


 
Ahh they're awesome!


Thanks so much, I'll start looking around then.


----------



## Lesley Wake

HCinKC said:


> Karabast! That is big...it looks like the size of the head behind it. Cool though! My son would definitely use that with his action figures.


Yes, it does look pretty cool. We will end up with 2 of them. Trying to figure out if we will have room to bring both back with us as my friend's 5 yr old would love one (I'm keeping the other one)! We are bringing 3 suitcases for 2 people (2 free for my sister with Southwest and I free for me using my airline credit card), so will have one full of supplies on the way there and souvenirs on the way back!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Yes, we had discussed what we are going to do with two of these huge TIE Fighters on the way back on the plane!  Maybe with the wings not attached they will be easier to pack...maybe?  If not, I guess we'll reluctantly have to "gift" one of these to someone at the park or resort.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Pretty sure we had these -- or something VERY similar -- from SWW.  The wings came off.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Pretty sure we had these -- or something VERY similar -- from SWW.  The wings came off.


they've been around for a while bu I don't remember when they came out. I thought it was during the time when Launch Bay opened


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> they've been around for a while bu I don't remember when they came out. I thought it was during the time when Launch Bay opened


Could be -- wings do come off, right?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Could be -- wings do come off, right?


yeah they snap off and on
And it did come out for the Launch Bay opening
http://thedisneyblog.com/2015/12/08...novelties-added-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Disney4meandmyfam

I will be so happy if they still have the tour, or at least the dessert party, around Thanksgiving. I was so looking forward to doing that with my kiddos.


----------



## yulilin3

I have never hid my nerdiness,  actually quite proud of it,  I might be shedding a tear or 100

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-unveils-the-star-wars-inspired-land-model/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

yulilin3 said:


> I have never hid my nerdiness,  actually quite proud of it,  I might be shedding a tear or 100
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-unveils-the-star-wars-inspired-land-model/



Yeah, I didn't know just how much I would geek out over this land until I just saw Rteetz's thread with all the photos and video footage.  This is going to be amazing!


----------



## RJstanis

Disney4meandmyfam said:


> I will be so happy if they still have the tour, or at least the dessert party, around Thanksgiving. I was so looking forward to doing that with my kiddos.



We never want to do a dessert party but decided to do the Star Wars one Dec 20th and just discovered the other day that unless it changes from last year looks like it will be a Xmas one at best


----------



## OThopeful35

My son is so excited about the Star Wars dessert party! THis is our first ever dessert party.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

The "Star Wars Land" model is at D23.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## yulilin3

FlightlessDuck said:


> The "Star Wars Land" model is at D23.  It looks beautiful.


posted last night. It's beautiful and huge...here are 50 pictures from it:
http://nerdist.com/disney-parks-star-wars-themed-land-looks-dazzling-in-first-preview/


----------



## AngiTN

Oh, this is sort of OT, though it is Star Wars related, just not Disney Star Wars related. I recently learned the name of the Star Wars fan group here in Chattanooga, 
Chattooine
I thought that was pretty creative


----------



## Dan Murphy

Here are several larger photos previously shown above showing great details.  One click on the picture will make them full sized and then just use the left/right arrows.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...2017-star-wars-land-model-in-detail/30559.htm


----------



## tweedletwin

yulilin3 said:


> I have never hid my nerdiness,  actually quite proud of it,  I might be shedding a tear or 100
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-unveils-the-star-wars-inspired-land-model/



*begins hyperventilating*

AHHHHH HOW DO I CONVINCE FAMILY MEMBERS TO COME TO THE OPENING???


----------



## FastPasser.

tweedletwin said:


> HOW DO I CONVINCE FAMILY MEMBERS TO COME TO THE OPENING?


Is that something you really want to do? I can't begin to describe what I'm imagining that to be.


----------



## cvjpirate

FastPasser. said:


> Is that something you really want to do? I can't begin to describe what I'm imagining that to be.



I see Pandora times 100, and yes I want to be there for it, at this point I am wondering if I want to go to DisneyLand for theirs b/c it will open 1st it seems. The struggle is real!


----------



## FastPasser.

cvjpirate said:


> I see Pandora times 100


I think you're a little low, actually maybe a lot low.


----------



## yulilin3

tweedletwin said:


> *begins hyperventilating*
> 
> AHHHHH HOW DO I CONVINCE FAMILY MEMBERS TO COME TO THE OPENING???


You can come hang out with us 
If someone does not have a very high level of fandom over Star Wars it will be a literal nightmare, but if you are a big fan it is going to be so much fun


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tweedletwin said:


> *begins hyperventilating*
> 
> AHHHHH HOW DO I CONVINCE FAMILY MEMBERS TO COME TO THE OPENING???


I personally want to avoid the opening like the plague -- as big fans as our family are.  We'll wait for things to die down than move into that park for 10 days.  

ETA: I say that now... watch me end up planning a GRAND GATHERING of all family the summer it opens!!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> You can come hang out with us.


That's a very generous offer, giving Tweedletwin and their family of 8, I believe, a place to stay for a week.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> That's a very generous offer, giving Tweedletwin and their family of 8, I believe, a place to stay for a week.


in the case the family doesn't want to come, but hey, the more the crowdier right


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> in the case the family doesn't want to come, but hey, the more the crowdier right


All kidding aside, the hotel occupancy rate will probably be at an all time high.


----------



## AngiTN

I am just guessing that they'll have some sort of AP preview for SWL so we plan to keep our AP going for that alone. While we skipped the AP preview for Pandora to attend DGD'S vocal concert like any good grandparent would we won't miss the previews for SWL of they conflict. We have our limits


----------



## Felicis

Ok, I know everyone is in future SW land mode, but I have a question about the tour. Hubby is now quite keen on it. I know that most things you do are things you can do anyway, but is doing it as part of the tour a more efficient way of getting through everything? We will have DD10 who wants to do the jedi training, so it would take care of that quite nicely. We also are going to do the dessert party anyway, so factoring in jedi training, the stuff we would look at anyway, and the dessert party, is the tour more time efficient?


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> I am just guessing that they'll have some sort of AP preview for SWL


I just hope they come up with a better system for selecting which AP holders are able to attend the previews. You'll recall that there were a lot of unhappy AP holders, I must have dealt with 3000 of them, who, for whatever reason, were not able to sign up for the AP holders Pandora previews.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> I just hope they come up with a better system for selecting which AP holders are able to attend the previews. You'll recall that there were a lot of unhappy AP holders, I must have dealt with 3000 of them, who, for whatever reason, were not able to sign up for the AP holders Pandora previews.


Yeah, the email notification system is poorly lacking. Not sure what the answer is.  Some AP holders have probably removed themselves from the distribution lists both intentionally and unintentionally


----------



## greg9x

FastPasser. said:


> I think you're a little low, actually maybe a lot low.


Yes... I laughed at how few of those shadow people were in the model.   Of course that's all marketing material at Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> All kidding aside, the hotel occupancy rate will probably be at an all time high.


My DD16 started working to save money for a 16 day European trip with her choir next summer,  she told me after she pays for it she'll start saving to stay at Disney for swland opening


----------



## tinkerhon

FastPasser. said:


> It certainly is. Hope you have lots of spare room in your luggage.



Yep !! And we have 3 of them !!


----------



## rteetz

Excited for tomorrow! I have a thread dedicated to Star Wars land news on the Rumors and News board.


----------



## FastPasser.

CMs will be able to watch the D23 proceedings, live, at home on "The HUB" which has set up a special website. They'll also be able to follow the presentations hosted by Chairman Bob Chapek on the "Chairman's Corner" and lastly for those CMs who are working during the broadcast, Cast TV will live stream as well.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> CMs will be able to watch the D23 proceedings, live, at home on "The HUB" which has set up a special website. They'll also be able to follow the presentations hosted by Chairman Bob Chapek on the "Chairman's Corner" and lastly for those CMs who are working during the broadcast, Cast TV will live stream as well.


So the question is are you watching?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> So the question is are you watching?


Absolutely, as it will impact me directly.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Absolutely, as it will impact me directly.


so can we expect  live updates please


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> so can we expect  live updates please


Yup, but I bet Ryan beats me to the punch.


----------



## tstidm1

I must say the model looks absolutely amazing to me. I wonder how good it will look at Disney World because I think they're under pressure to get both opened in time for 7/1/19 when Bob Iger retires. Maybe he is happy having one ready by then. Looking forward to today and all of the cool things we should get between the Live Action and Disney Parks panels.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tstidm1 said:


> I wonder how good it will look at Disney World because I think they're under pressure to get both opened in time for 7/1/19 when Bob Iger retires.


So Iger is leaving FOR SURE, for sure this time?  I won't believe it until he pinky swears...   In all seriousness, it would be horrible business to rush for such a reason.  Whatever anyone wants to say about him (much of which I don't understand), I think he's made good business decisions for the company.


----------



## yulilin3

tstidm1 said:


> I must say the model looks absolutely amazing to me. I wonder how good it will look at Disney World because I think they're under pressure to get both opened in time for 7/1/19 when Bob Iger retires. Maybe he is happy having one ready by then. Looking forward to today and all of the cool things we should get between the Live Action and Disney Parks panels.


It would be such a massive event though, if they opened both n the same day. Have the stars, directors, George Lucas at WDW, cut ribbon then fly them to Anaheim and cut ribbon 
Plus it will be great for general crowd control, having them both available on each coast people will gravitate to the closest one near them
@FastPasser.  I will stay on this forum for the day, I very rarely go to the news and rumors one so I will be getting my live updates from you


----------



## yulilin3

In dessert party "non news" it is very strange to me that we have had the October times for SWaGS for about 3 weeks now and still no dessert party for October. Not saying that it won't happen it is just very strange, they have never taken this long between release of SWaGS times and dessert party booking opening


----------



## wmoon

So excited about our Star Wars tour today.


----------



## yulilin3

wmoon said:


> So excited about our Star Wars tour today.


have fun, if possible be sure to report back on your thoughts


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I will be getting my live updates from you


Pressure, pressure, pressure!


----------



## Dan Murphy

yulilin3 said:


> In dessert party "non news" it is very strange to me that we have had the October times for SWaGS for about 3 weeks now and still no dessert party for October. Not saying that it won't happen it is just very strange, they have never taken this long between release of SWaGS times and dessert party booking opening


I've been looking at August.  They have  availability up to August 15th.  Seems like they add one day at a time.  Though no new dates for about the past 3 days now.  I'm looking at the 19th.  Not sure I will pull the trigger if/when it becomes available.


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> Not sure I will pull the trigger if/when it becomes available.


What's the deciding factor?


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> What's the deciding factor?


    Haha   

You are good, FP. 

I'm sure I will.  Always trying to give good show for the grandkids.  


I asked earlier in this thread about the Tie Fighter busket, did not see a reply, maybe I missed it....

Are they refillable only in The Studios? Or other parks also?


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> Haha  You are good, FP.


It doesn't take much to confuse me and you did. I'm thinking that you may have taken my question in a way that I didn't intend. Keep in mind that I'm way too old to be one of the cool kids, so some, actually a lot, of obvious things go right over my head. I really was asking, what about the party would sway you to go or not to go.


Dan Murphy said:


> I asked earlier in this thread about the Tie Fighter busket, did not see a reply, maybe I missed it....
> Are they refillable only in The Studios? Or other parks also?


I read on another thread that they were not refillable, but I'm not sure that's true. I hardly ever go to the parks for fun, so I can be clueless on stuff like that.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> what about the party would sway you to go or not to go.


My overall plan is to go to the show, just at the moment undecided as to whether to pop for the party. I have a MK dessert party booked already as well as a Hoop Dee Doo.  I'm sure I will most likely do the party here also.



FastPasser. said:


> I read on another thread that they were not refillable,


I read on a 'popcorn bucket' thread a bit ago that it is not refillable, but on this thread here, several pages back, Angi said it was.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-755#post-57886246

I followed up with the 'any park' question.


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> My overall plan is to go to the show, just at the moment undecided as to whether to pop for the party. I have a MK dessert party booked already as well as a Hoop Dee Doo.  I'm sure I will most likely do the party here also..


Wow, dessert party and the Hoop, where will you put it all? Post when you plan to do the SW party.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*Link to #TheLastJedi featurette from D23...  *https://twitter.com/starwars/status/886300367666806784

Had to post it here, too.


----------



## Dan Murphy

MK Plaza dessert party on 8/20, Hoop on 8/21 (day before we go home), looking at SW party on 8/19.


----------



## yulilin3

Dan Murphy said:


> I've been looking at August.  They have  availability up to August 15th.  Seems like they add one day at a time.  Though no new dates for about the past 3 days now.  I'm looking at the 19th.  Not sure I will pull the trigger if/when it becomes available.


dates for the dessert party have been released through Sept. 30th. If it's not showing availability it's because it's sold out


----------



## Dan Murphy

yulilin3 said:


> dates for the dessert party have been released through Sept. 30th. If it's not showing availability it's because it's sold out


Thanks Yulady.  I guess I will just have to keep searching closer to my date, looking for cancellations. What is the cancellation window, 24 hours or more?


----------



## greg9x

Yeah, we have the tour booked for Aug 23rd so there is defiantly party.  As said must be sold out.


----------



## yulilin3

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks Yulady.  I guess I will just have to keep searching closer to my date, looking for cancellations. What is the cancellation window, 24 hours or more?


yes it's one day prior


----------



## yulilin3

leaked name for SWLand: Star Wars Galaxy's Edge


----------



## FastPasser.

If true, we'll hear it live in just a few minutes.


----------



## FastPasser.

Here we go.


----------



## Dan Murphy

yulilin3 said:


> yes it's one day prior


Thanks again.


----------



## FastPasser.

And there it is "Star Wars Galaxy's Edge".


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> leaked name for SWLand: Star Wars Galaxy's Edge


Confirmed by Chapek and Rex is making a comeback


----------



## yulilin3

Livestream here https://www.pscp.tv/w/1MnxnmRbpaXJO


----------



## yulilin3

Hondo will be a character
Rex will be a dj in the Cantina
Anaheim will open first


----------



## yulilin3

A STAR WARS HOTEL CONFIRMED! !!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> A STAR WARS HOTEL CONFIRMED! !!


Yup, now we need specifications, completion date and exact location.


----------



## brnrss34

yulilin3 said:


> A STAR WARS HOTEL CONFIRMED! !!


 Ok I finally get to say what so many have already said. Go ahead and just take my money Disney..  No go ahead I don't need any!!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Yup, now we need specifications, completion date and exact location.


I thought this was part of the 50th announcement,  so 5 years?


----------



## AngiTN

So any wild guesses about where the hotel is going?


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> It doesn't take much to confuse me and you did. I'm thinking that you may have taken my question in a way that I didn't intend. Keep in mind that I'm way too old to be one of the cool kids, so some, actually a lot, of obvious things go right over my head. I really was asking, what about the party would sway you to go or not to go.
> I read on another thread that they were not refillable, but I'm not sure that's true. I hardly ever go to the parks for fun, so I can be clueless on stuff like that.





Dan Murphy said:


> My overall plan is to go to the show, just at the moment undecided as to whether to pop for the party. I have a MK dessert party booked already as well as a Hoop Dee Doo.  I'm sure I will most likely do the party here also.
> 
> I read on a 'popcorn bucket' thread a bit ago that it is not refillable, but on this thread here, several pages back, Angi said it was.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-755#post-57886246
> 
> I followed up with the 'any park' question.


The lotus buckets are refillable
I guess it's possible that the tie fighter buckets are not. Would be strange but wouldn't be the first strange thing at Disney


----------



## tstidm1

yulilin3 said:


> I thought this was part of the 50th announcement,  so 5 years?



I would think if they break ground on this now that it will be open in 2020 or 2021. There is no reasonable expectation that this will open with the land unless it's actually part of the land (Doubtful from what Len testa has been saying). What Len testa has been hearing is that it will be $650 for a single person and then $200 more per person. This is an all inclusive experience I've heard (except for Alcohol). That means a Family of four would pay $2400 for this experience.


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> The lotus buckets are refillable
> I guess it's possible that the tie fighter buckets are not.


Found this and it says "Popcorn Bucket" refill. Do they really mean just the Popcorn Bucket is refillable or are they speaking generically and will refill the TIE Fighter too?

*Snacks
TIE Fighter
served with Popcorn
$19.00

Popcorn - Souvenir Bucket
$10.00

Popcorn Bucket Refill
Valid for length of stay
$1.50

Popcorn
$4.25*


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I thought this was part of the 50th announcement, so 5 years?


That's a long ways off so it appears that they won't break ground for a while.


----------



## Cynergy

So excited based on all of yesterday's announcements. Lat night I took DD6 to the local minor league baseball team's Star Wars night and when got home DW was making sure I heard all of the announcements. The she dropped this little nugget. You and the guys, my 2 best friends plus a few other good friends (all of us huge Star Wars nerds), should do a boys trip in 2019 when Star Wars Land opens. Man I love this woman.


----------



## Dan Murphy

AngiTN said:


> The lotus buckets are refillable
> I guess it's possible that the tie fighter buckets are not. Would be strange but wouldn't be the first strange thing at Disney





FastPasser. said:


> Found this and it says "Popcorn Bucket" refill. Do they really mean just the Popcorn Bucket is refillable or are they speaking generically and will refill the TIE Fighter too?
> 
> *Snacks
> TIE Fighter
> served with Popcorn
> $19.00
> 
> Popcorn - Souvenir Bucket
> $10.00
> 
> Popcorn Bucket Refill
> Valid for length of stay
> $1.50
> 
> Popcorn
> $4.25*


Thanks FP and Angi.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> What's the deciding factor?


I guess the factor was if there was a reservation that was open.  Booked it this morning!!


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> I guess the factor was if there was a reservation that was open.  Booked it this morning!


Looks like persistence does pay off, congrats. Maybe I'll see you there. How many TIE Fighters will you be getting?


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> Looks like persistence does pay off, congrats. Maybe I'll see you there. How many TIE Fighters will you be getting?


If you are planning a trip to WDW, one needs persistency.

If you are there on the 19th, look for a tall (6'6") old guy, (probably with a scooter) with a middle aged daughter and two grandsons. 

Not sure how many I am entitled to.  One for the group, 2 for the adults only, or four for four people?


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> Not sure how many I am entitled to.  One for the group, 2 for the adults only, or four for four people?


One per person.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> One per person.




Yikes, that's a lot of large popcorn buckets!  Maybe we will be gifting a couple to some other families there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dan Murphy said:


> Yikes, that's a lot of large popcorn buckets!  Maybe we will be gifting a couple to some other families there.


Bring an extra suitcase!


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> Maybe we will be gifting a couple to some other families there.


Every group at the party will also have a bunch, so you may not find anyone that wants anymore. And because they're handed out just before guests exit the building for the viewing area, you'll have to wait to get outside to find someone to gift them to. You're entitled to four, but you don't have to accept four. Many guests did that with the Chewy steins.


----------



## wmoon

We did our tour yesterday.  Overall we had a great day.  we arrived about 12 and took advantage of our 3 fast passes before the tour started a tour 3pm.
Our guides were good, Harry and ZAchary.  The march with the first order was good and it was the first time we had watched the 2 shows.  Star tours was funny they spent ages telling us about the 150 combinations and we got the exact sequence that we had already twice in just this trip. Jedi training was a bit touch and go as it started pouring with rain just as we checked in.  All the tour children were put on the front spot and fought Darth  Vader, they were very specific about who should stand where.

We did get in early to the dessert party but not by too much time.  After some food and drinks we left our table to go and meet the characters, you got yo go to the front of line with your passes. We managed to find another table when we returned and I had a couple more very delicious cocktails.

It was a bit chaotic when leaving, there were a few announcements about making a line but to be honest we were quite close to the cm and we struggled to hear her. The tie fighter popcorn holders were handed out before leaving the launch bay. Once at the area they allowed all the little kids into the front wheelchair section, ds just stayed where he was though apart from one guy who was with an ecv dotting back and forward along that area filming on his phone, not a big deal but blocked ds every now and again ( he should have sat with the other kids and it wouldn't have been a bother to him).

Overall the tour was good and we enjoyed our day. The little touches were nice.  Was it good value, probably not but I'm never sure that Disney and value go together. I'd say I wouldn't do it again but by the time we are back all the new Star Wars stuff will be open so will certainly be looking to see if they offer something a little bit different then.

We gifted one of our popcorn tie fighters to a wee boy back at AKl last night, he seemed happy. those things are huge


----------



## maux

yulilin3 said:


> In dessert party "non news" it is very strange to me that we have had the October times for SWaGS for about 3 weeks now and still no dessert party for October. Not saying that it won't happen it is just very strange, they have never taken this long between release of SWaGS times and dessert party booking opening



I've been checking for October dates for over a month now. Nothing. Am wondering if the closing of The Great Movie Ride will cause the SWaGS to be cancelled after the end of  September? Hope not, been planning on going the night of my birthday (10/4).


----------



## FastPasser.

maux said:


> Am wondering if the closing of The Great Movie Ride will cause the SWaGS to be cancelled after the end of  September?


I'm not understanding why you feel there's a connection between the GMR closing and SWaGS.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

FastPasser. said:


> I'm not understanding why you feel there's a connection between the GMR closing and SWaGS.


If work is to be done on the exterior of the building it will effect the projections.


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> If work is to be done on the exterior of the building it will effect the projections.


I doubt they will start with the exterior, but you never know


----------



## FastPasser.

eeyoreandtink said:


> If work is to be done on the exterior of the building it will effect the projections.


The facade and courtyard of the theater are almost stand alone separate structures. They could build just about anything behind them with minimal alterations to either one. My guess is that the theater facade will remain mainly as it is. Of course that's just a guess based on nothing.


----------



## mckinsey

I was hoping for some idea of wdw's plans for The Last Jedi premiere during D23, but I haven't heard anything. Has anyone else?  I suspect I'll have to wait until October or so, like they did for Force Awakens, but patience is not one of my virtues, lol.


----------



## Felicis

@wmoon did you feel that doing the tour was a good use of time? Or do you think you could cover the same things in less time? Trying to decide between the tour or just the dessert party!


----------



## FastPasser.

mckinsey said:


> I was hoping for some idea of wdw's plans for The Last Jedi premiere during D23, but I haven't heard anything. Has anyone else?


Yulilin3 previously posted that she feels there will be another Galactic Nights event around the premier of "The Last Jedi" and I have no reason to doubt her, although it hasn't been officially scheduled yet.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Yulilin3 previously posted that she feels there will be another Galactic Nights event around the premier of "The Last Jedi" and I have no reason to doubt her, although it hasn't been officially scheduled yet.


And my guess is based on change of closing time for Saturday the 16th


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> And my guess is based on change of closing time for Saturday the 16th


Oh, didn't I tell you, that's my birthday and that's why they're closing early. Yes, Disney thinks very highly of me. Just Kidding, but I think you're right.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Yup, but I bet Ryan beats me to the punch.


How'd I do? 

I had too many threads to keep track of to live update this one.


----------



## mckinsey

yulilin3 said:


> And my guess is based on change of closing time for Saturday the 16th





FastPasser. said:


> Yulilin3 previously posted that she feels there will be another Galactic Nights event around the premier of "The Last Jedi" and I have no reason to doubt her, although it hasn't been officially scheduled yet.


I had read that, but just knowing about the early closure was more info than I had before.  I've extended our trip by one day now as we were originally scheduled to leave on the 16th. That was a huge help. I know the early closing doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.  Thank you so very, very much!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> How'd I do?


Most people found a live stream so no need to update this thread. I watched it on The HUB.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Most people found a live stream so no need to update this thread. I watched it on The HUB.


True. Now for my many other threads I had to update...... I am almost caught up.


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> The facade and courtyard of the theater are almost stand alone separate structures. They could build just about anything behind them with minimal alterations to either one. My guess is that the theater facade will remain mainly as it is. Of course that's just a guess based on nothing.



This is what I'm thinking too, that they'll leave the outside of the building as is and work solely on the inside. The theme of the ride fits with a theater theme


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> True. Now for my many other threads I had to update...... I am almost caught up.


Once again, Ryan,  you did a great job. 
 I fear we take you for granted!


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Once again, Ryan,  you did a great job. I fear we take you for granted!


Agreed, I don't know where he finds the time considering that he has a lot on his plate.


----------



## sunset7132

i just read this..

*Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! at Disney’s Hollywood Studios* – On select nights in November and December 2017, delight in the sights ‘n’ sounds of this Santa-sized spectacular, jam-packed with special effects, holiday music, fireworks—even snow.   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/holiday-room/


----------



## yulilin3

sunset7132 said:


> i just read this..
> 
> *Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! at Disney’s Hollywood Studios* – On select nights in November and December 2017, delight in the sights ‘n’ sounds of this Santa-sized spectacular, jam-packed with special effects, holiday music, fireworks—even snow.   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/holiday-room/


Good catch!! Select nights, I wonder if they will have SWaGS on the other nights


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/07/moms-panel-monday-christmas-in-july/


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if they will have SWaGS on the other nights


That's one way to satisfy everyone. Both shows, both dessert parties on different nights, I like it if that's what they're doing.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Agreed, I don't know where he finds the time considering that he has a lot on his plate.


I don't know either lol


----------



## sunset7132

yulilin3 said:


> Good catch!! Select nights, I wonder if they will have SWaGS on the other nights


i hope so i heard jingle show was bleh


----------



## Disney Bear

Hmm, so if they run both - say on alternative nights - I'm thinking book SWaGs dessert party and just watch JBJB?  Don't think I can face 2 dessert parties.  Any thoughts from others on which would be best to book?


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney Bear said:


> I'm thinking book SWaGs dessert party and just watch JBJB? Any thoughts from others on which would be best to book?


IMO, the JBJB dessert party is the better party, but the SWaGS show is the better show. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Cluelyss

FastPasser. said:


> IMO, the JBJB dessert party is the better party, but the SWaGS show is the better show. Good luck deciding.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Bear said:


> Hmm, so if they run both - say on alternative nights - I'm thinking book SWaGs dessert party and just watch JBJB?  Don't think I can face 2 dessert parties.  Any thoughts from others on which would be best to book?


If they keep the JBJB dessert party in the same location (courtyard of GMR) I think the JBJB is better. The food and drink options were great (they have wine and beer in this one) there were tables and chairs plus Santa Goofy.
If they are not doing the SWaGS dessert party but still doing the show on select nights there will be more space since there will be no need for a reserved area.


----------



## Disney Bear

FastPasser. said:


> IMO, the JBJB dessert party is the better party, but the SWaGS show is the better show. Good luck deciding.





Cluelyss said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.



hmm, what makes the dessert party better?


----------



## Cluelyss

Disney Bear said:


> hmm, what makes the dessert party better?


I preferred the food and drink options. The gingerbread martini was outstanding. As mentioned above, JBJB also had beer and wine, not just the specialty drinks. And the antipasto was particularly delicious as well. Both had the frozen Nutella and the dessert items were similar. We also liked being in the courtyard with chairs over the high top tables in Launch Bay.


----------



## Disney Bear

Cluelyss said:


> I preferred the food and drink options. The gingerbread martini was outstanding. As mentioned above, JBJB also had beer and wine, not just the specialty drinks. And the antipasto was particularly delicious as well. Both had the frozen Nutella and the dessert items were similar. We also liked being in the courtyard with chairs over the high top tables in Launch Bay.



ohhh.....gingerbread martini ...I think I'm sold!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> I preferred the food and drink options. The *gingerbread martini *was outstanding. As mentioned above, JBJB also had beer and wine, not just the specialty drinks. And the *antipasto* was particularly delicious as well. Both had the frozen Nutella and the dessert items were similar. We also liked being in the courtyard with chairs over the high top tables in Launch Bay.


My 2 favorite things from the party


----------



## Disney & ME

I tried to see if I could book the SWDP for October while I was on the line booking F&W events this morning. The CM told me no dates released for October yet but will be. So at least I have hope. She said it is up in the air whether Highway in the Sky Dine Around will be extended past September.


----------



## Lesley Wake

yulilin3 said:


> If they keep the JBJB dessert party in the same location (courtyard of GMR) I think the JBJB is better.





Cluelyss said:


> We also liked being in the courtyard with chairs over the high top tables in Launch Bay.



But do you think they will have shut down the courtyard for construction by then? They probably need to demo a lot of the ride in prep for Mickey/Minnie


----------



## FastPasser.

Lesley Wake said:


> But do you think they will have shut down the courtyard for construction by then? They probably need to demo a lot of the ride in prep for Mickey/Minnie


AFAIK, the current GMR facade and courtyard will remain mainly intact.


----------



## kidnrs22

Hi, longtime lurker and first time I had a question I couldn't find by searching! 

I was just wondering if everyone has to be present to check-in, or if I can just scan my band to check in for my kids, (all 9 and under)? Trying to surprise them 

We did the party last year, but I got pulled aside by the storm troopers because of a shirt I was wearing, and I honestly can't remember how we checked in.


----------



## FastPasser.

kidnrs22 said:


> I was just wondering if everyone has to be present to check-in, or if I can just scan my band to check in for my kids


One person can check in the entire party. MagicBands are not used to check in, just the last name is required. Inform them of what you're doing and that you want to pick up all the lanyards. However, you'll be responsible for the lanyards after that and should you loose one, you're out of luck.


----------



## kidnrs22

FastPasser. said:


> One person can check in the entire party. MagicBands are not used to check in, just the last name is required. Inform them of what you're doing and that you want to pick up all the lanyards. However, you'll be responsible for the lanyards after that and should you loose one, you're out of luck.



Thank you! For some reason neither of us could remember how we got our lanyards last year


----------



## sunset7132

just want these partys to come out so i can book them allready


----------



## sunset7132

the waiting is terrible  lol


----------



## jlundeen

I know that every month, someone asks when the last set of dessert parties was released - as in how far in advance.  So, I'll be that _someone_ this time around....how long ago were the last dates released (September) and when do you think Oct and/or Nov will be released? 

I know, repetitive question....but sheesh...this wait for the opening of reservations only a few months out is really frustrating...


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> I know that every month, someone asks when the last set of dessert parties was released - as in how far in advance.  So, I'll be that _someone_ this time around....how long ago were the last dates released (September) and when do you think Oct and/or Nov will be released?
> 
> I know, repetitive question....but sheesh...this wait for the opening of reservations only a few months out is really frustrating...


Page 1 post 11 has the released dates and when they came out  
This is the first time that the show dates  have been released but no dessert party dates


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> Page 1 post 11 has the released dates and when they came out
> This is the first time that the show dates  have been released but no dessert party dates


Yeah, that's par for the course for me....last year I was waiting for the SW dessert party for our late Nov trip, when they finally released the party dates....FOR JINGLE BAM!!!  Needless to say, I was a bit, shall we say, _miffed_.    Hope that's not the case this year!  

Since we're going over the Halloween timeframe this year, I was feeling pretty good about getting to see the show this year.....  now I'm not so sure!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

So, you know how I was annoyed about the tour group getting access to the dessert party first on the day we were going to be doing it (a Friday). Well, I screwed up our Universal date and had to move it to avoid Halloween Horror Nights. So now we will be going to the dessert party on a Sunday - no tour!


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Yeah, that's par for the course for me....last year I was waiting for the SW dessert party for our late Nov trip, when they finally released the party dates....FOR JINGLE BAM!!!  Needless to say, I was a bit, shall we say, _miffed_.    Hope that's not the case this year!
> 
> Since we're going over the Halloween timeframe this year, I was feeling pretty good about getting to see the show this year.....  now I'm not so sure!!


October times for the show have been released since late June


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> October times for the show have been released since late June


Yes, but not the dessert party...wonder why not???


----------



## MrsIncredible1974

One task. I gave my Star Wars mad DH one task to do pre-Disney - get something for Star Wars obsessed DD aged 11 to trade with the Jawas (are they called that?)
Tonight I asked him what he'd arranged as we leave the UK for Orlando on Thursday and he stared at me blankly.
So, what can I get from Amazon Prime which the Jawas will love?????


----------



## Disney Bear

MrsIncredible1974 said:


> One task. I gave my Star Wars mad DH one task to do pre-Disney - get something for Star Wars obsessed DD aged 11 to trade with the Jawas (are they called that?)
> Tonight I asked him what he'd arranged as we leave the UK for Orlando on Thursday and he stared at me blankly.
> So, what can I get from Amazon Prime which the Jawas will love?????



They like 'sparkly stuff'  I got some elastic with beads type bracelets and some bouncy balls - they loved them and I'm sure the next kids to get traded with didn't mind them either


----------



## dismom57

MrsIncredible1974 said:


> So, what can I get from Amazon Prime which the Jawas will love?????


The Jawas are unpredictable, often depends on crowds.  Early on we traded a rhinestone broach, later they were interested in glow lights on wheelchair.  I think shiny works, and not being in a crowd of kids.  Often we would just ask to take a picture.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Yes, but not the dessert party...wonder why not???


In your post you were unsure if the show would be going on,  and it will. Not sure why the dessert party hasn't been released


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Yes, but not the dessert party...wonder why not???


This is a guess based on what little I know, but first a little background. The group that puts on all the private and special events at 3 of the 4 parks, plus the FEA and SW dessert parties also do the bulk of the work facilitating the F&WF. That's a huge amount of manpower planning. 

I think they wait until the last minute to pull the trigger on releasing the new dates for the SW dessert party because they need as much times as they can get in order to get the clearest picture of what's coming.

We're talking scheduling many dozens of Chefs, hundreds of catering crew and Housemen, ordering and preparing the food for all the events and scheduling hundreds of lowly event staff to make sure the events go as planned. 

Sept through the end of Dec are really, really busy months for Park Event Operations. It's a huge operation and the SW dessert is just a very small part of it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Roxyfire

MrsIncredible1974 said:


> One task. I gave my Star Wars mad DH one task to do pre-Disney - get something for Star Wars obsessed DD aged 11 to trade with the Jawas (are they called that?)
> Tonight I asked him what he'd arranged as we leave the UK for Orlando on Thursday and he stared at me blankly.
> So, what can I get from Amazon Prime which the Jawas will love?????



These worked for us! https://www.amazon.com/CALIFORNIA-C...&qid=1500672974&sr=1-4&keywords=finger+lights

lol just realized it came with 40! Maybe keep some back for a birthday party or something? I'm sure there's a smaller amount on there somewhere


----------



## jlundeen

S


yulilin3 said:


> In your post you were unsure if the show would be going on,  and it will. Not sure why the dessert party hasn't been released


Sorry for the confusion..,I was waiting last year to do the SW party, and when they released the show and party, it was the JBJB....

So this year, we scheduled earlier, and yep, I knew it was the regular SW show, (was very relieved when they released times for that!), but was just whining that they hadn't released the party dates yet....  It's the last thing I need to schedule, and I'm just not that good with patience sometimes....


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Still waiting on October....this is just getting silly at this point.


----------



## Roxyfire

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Still waiting on October....this is just getting silly at this point.



Last year, for October 5th, I booked on September 4th. That was the day they posted all the parties from the 2nd of October through the end of the month. So, while they were getting better for a little while, you're also going to see some delay as they're headed into the Halloween season. At least they have the show schedule posted now which is an improvement on last year. I know you want this to be booked and done with, but these don't sell out super fast like other reservations.


----------



## GotNoStrings

Please forgive me if this has already been asked.

We are very lucky to be able to do the  Star Wars tour at the end of August.  Are the children participating in the tour more likely to "Battle" with Darth Vader during the Jedi training?  Or is it still a 50/50 chance of who you get to battle?  

Thank you.


----------



## FastPasser.

Roxyfire said:


> I know you want this to be booked and done with, but these don't sell out super fast like other reservations.


I don't know how quickly they sell out, but I do know that every party that I've been at, which is in the dozens, has been sold out or even over sold slightly.


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> I don't know how quickly they sell out, but I do know that every party that I've been at, which is in the dozens, has been sold out or even over sold slightly.



I was just trying to say, it's not the worst thing if they don't book it the first day it's available. Of course, it's going to vary by day of the week/season etc. But checking once a day or every other day is probably sufficient to not miss out.


----------



## JennLTX

GotNoStrings said:


> Please forgive me if this has already been asked.
> 
> We are very lucky to be able to do the  Star Wars tour at the end of August.  Are the children participating in the tour more likely to "Battle" with Darth Vader during the Jedi training?  Or is it still a 50/50 chance of who you get to battle?
> 
> Thank you.


It's to do with height.  Shorter kids on stage with Darth, taller kids below stage with 7th Sister.  ... or that's been our experience, including on the Tour.


----------



## MrsIncredible1974

JennLTX said:


> It's to do with height.  Shorter kids on stage with Darth, taller kids below stage with 7th Sister.  ... or that's been our experience, including on the Tour.



Good to know for DD doing the tour on Sunday!!! Eeek, how is it here already


----------



## yulilin3

well this is new. I check the dessert party dates every morning, today you cannot click on the SWaGS dessert party or the Pixar live dinning packages
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/
EDIT TO ADD: It looks like they are working on the website, some other entertainment offerings are not clickable


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## Linda67

yulilin3 said:


> well this is new. I check the dessert party dates every morning, today you cannot click on the SWaGS dessert party or the Pixar live dinning packages
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/
> EDIT TO ADD: It looks like they are working on the website, some other entertainment offerings are not clickable



Hmm, I wonder it this means they are loading some new dates?


----------



## Pineappley

It seems to be back up now. No change. Still no October. :-(


----------



## jlundeen

Pineappley said:


> It seems to be back up now. No change. Still no October. :-(


Rats!


----------



## JennLTX

MrsIncredible1974 said:


> Good to know for DD doing the tour on Sunday!!! Eeek, how is it here already


It's SO much fun; you'll love it!!!


----------



## Glenda Brandon

JennLTX said:


> It's to do with height.  Shorter kids on stage with Darth, taller kids below stage with 7th Sister.  ... or that's been our experience, including on the Tour.


This makes me sad.....we missed Jedi Training in 2015 as they stopped it the day before we arrived. My DS 10 has his heart set on fighting Vader (he'd prefer to pledge allegiance ) but he's a giant for his age so will probably be below stage. No harm in asking though right?


----------



## wmoon

Felicis said:


> @wmoon did you feel that doing the tour was a good use of time? Or do you think you could cover the same things in less time? Trying to decide between the tour or just the dessert party!


Sorry for the delay.  We are only just back from our trip.
It was fine for us but we were onsite with tickets for 12 days.  Yes you could do everything quicker but it would be a different experience.  We went to the park a few hours before and used our 3 fp before the tour.


----------



## wmoon

Glenda Brandon said:


> This makes me sad.....we missed Jedi Training in 2015 as they stopped it the day before we arrived. My DS 10 has his heart set on fighting Vader (he'd prefer to pledge allegiance ) but he's a giant for his age so will probably be below stage. No harm in asking though right?


My son is a very tall 9 year old.  He fought Vader.  We did the tour and all the tour kids had Vader.


----------



## wmoon

GotNoStrings said:


> Please forgive me if this has already been asked.
> 
> We are very lucky to be able to do the  Star Wars tour at the end of August.  Are the children participating in the tour more likely to "Battle" with Darth Vader during the Jedi training?  Or is it still a 50/50 chance of who you get to battle?
> 
> Thank you.


On our tour on the 15th all tour kids fought vader regardless of height.


----------



## TulipMom

I'm sure this has been answered many times, but I can't seem to find just the right info &/or link.  Would love for someone to help me by answering the questions or pointing me to an answer...

It's only been 2 years since our last Disney trip, but my DS(7) has reached a whole new level of Star Wars love.  We will be at DHS in late October.  Crowd forecasted at 5 out of 10.  If DH and DS plan to arrive at 8:30, is that typically sufficient to get a spot for Jedi Training?  They are early risers and don't mind arriving early, but also don't want them there unnecessarily early.

Also - Star Wars Launch Bay... I don't want it to eat up too much of our day.  How much time should we allow?  Which character meet & greets are currently there?  Just Chewbacca and Kylo Ren?


----------



## yulilin3

TulipMom said:


> I'm sure this has been answered many times, but I can't seem to find just the right info &/or link.  Would love for someone to help me by answering the questions or pointing me to an answer...
> 
> It's only been 2 years since our last Disney trip, but my DS(7) has reached a whole new level of Star Wars love.  We will be at DHS in late October.  Crowd forecasted at 5 out of 10.  If DH and DS plan to arrive at 8:30, is that typically sufficient to get a spot for Jedi Training?  They are early risers and don't mind arriving early, but also don't want them there unnecessarily early.
> 
> Also - Star Wars Launch Bay... I don't want it to eat up too much of our day.  How much time should we allow?  Which character meet & greets are currently there?  Just Chewbacca and Kylo Ren?


For JT the earlier the better just because you will have less wait time to sign up. I'd they get there at 8:30 they might see a wait time of about 20 minutes or more to sign up. 
Launch Bay has Kylo Ren,  Chewbacca  and BB8. The amount of time there will depend on character wait times and also how much you want to read all the info on the props and replicas.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Reporting back after our dessert party experience on Friday July 14th, a tour night... We arrived late bcuz we grabbed a 4th FP for TTMM. 
We still found a spot to eat, I'm not familiar with the area, but it was were the Jawas are, and there was a little bar like area in the corner.
One Jawa was obsessed with DGS in my DD's carrier, and had him laughing, which was surprising because you would think the Jawas would be scary. 
Loved the Nutella stuff! We quickly ate a few deserts and then headed over to meets, which we pretty much walked straight into for all 3. Chewie still my favorite, the kids had never done this meet before, just myself and DS5 have, so it was a lot of fun for them to experience Chewie. Kylo Ren seemed to talk even more than our last encounter, so that was fun. And DS5 thought BB8 was prety awesome. 
When we arrived a couple of stormtroopers were in the hallway talking to my DS5, and lead him into the party. He LOVED that, so not being at the front of the escort out to the viewing wasn't a priority, thank goodness, bcuz we were near the back after returning from the bathrooms. 

We stood to the back of the viewing, just incase DGS8months woke and was unhappy (he fell asleep shorty before it started), and we were busy trying to fit all of our fighters into the stroller... We ended up giving a couple away to some boys on the way out.

We enjoyed the show, DS13 said it made him want to watch all the movies again.

Side note, we also watched the Star Wars stage show during the day, and enjoyed that as well. Fun to see all the characters.


----------



## Vickie1016

Hi everyone!  Just returned from a magical stay at Wilderness Lodge which included 10 park days.  I wanted to return the favor to all the wonderful people that posted reviews of their HS - Star Wars days.  As mentioned in a previous post, we did the Star Wars Dessert Party last July and wanted to give it another try this year.  Very glad we did - everything was wonderful from the staff to the desserts to the viewing location.

Thanks in advance to Yulilin3 & Fastpasser for all their insight and keeping us posted with the latest information! 

Our Star Wars HS day was Friday 7/14.  We were 2 families of 3 each with DD (DD is now 11 & her friend is 8).  We had PPO bkfst at Hollywood & Vine for 8:00 am (DD still loves Jake...lol).  We arrived at the gates for 7:15 & there were approx 5 families in front of us.  By 7:50, they let the PPO bkfst families in.  We headed straight to Jedi Training check in area (directly past H&V) & we were the only two families from the PPO bkfst line that went straight there.  We were able to pick the 6:40 show.  As we walked back to H&V, more families started to go to the Jedi Training check in area.

Bkfast was great, as always.  We finished up a little after 9:00 & used our fastpasses for the day.  We watched the March of the First Order & then the noon stage show of Star Wars, A Galaxy Far Far Away.  Both of which we loved.

 *** Side note here - it was hot & humid this day but there was a big cloud.  Then it decided to move and waiting in the sun for the start of the show was brutal.  DD11 was not feeling well because of the sun, so I had to take her to first aid for an ice pack.  Please think about this when picking your show time.***

After that we did Launch Bay.  The wait times for all the meet & greets we no longer then 20 minutes, but each line moved quickly.  The Jawas were awesome - as usual. Stopped for many pictures & interactions.  But, they did not trade - and we told the girls this ahead of time so they were not disappointed.

So we went about our day & arrived at Jedi Training at 6:10 for the 6:40 show.  Now here is where the Tour comes into play.  The full tour was already at the check in area & all the kids were already assigned spots (all on the dots closest to the rope.)  DD & her friend were both assigned the spots on the rear line as well as any other child that checked in after us.  We (the moms) waited with the girls while DH(s) went to the stage to get a spot to watch & tape the show.  Once they arrived and got a spot, they were told to move, as the Tour gets to watch from the taped off area  (which happens to be a big area tapped off).  Thankfully DH was able to move over a little into a new spot.

As we get to the stage, just prior to show time, DH realizes that the girls will be "fighting" the Sisth Sister.  Ok not a big deal to us but it was a big deal to the girls, they wanted to fight Vader as they were both dressed a Rey.  The show was great, the Jedi master was very into character. Photo pass was great as well.  I am not sure if the Tour always gets the 6:40 show or if it was just this day.  If I knew that they would be at this 6:40 show & assigned all the spots to fight Vader, I would have picked the earlier show so that they girls had a fair chance in fighting Vader - lesson learned.  

Now on to the Dessert Party.  We went straight to Launch Bay after Jedi Training as we all wanted to do the meet & greets with the girls dressed as Rey.  Again, the lines were about 15-20 minutes.  Thanks to Yulilin3, we staked out a table that had benches right up against the wall (directly outside the roped off area).  As discussed previously, the Tour was let in about 15 prior to everyone else.  Being we knew about it, we let it roll off our backs, but most of the other party guests were very upset & letting all the Cast Members know it.  Personally, I don't agree with it, don't really see any need for it, but it did not damper our experience at all.  FROZEN NUTELLA !!!!!  That's all I have to say!!!  AMAZING!!!  All of the desserts were wonderful, always replenished quickly & the area was always spotless!  Not a dirty cup or plate to be seen.  The parents loved the savory items as well as the desserts.  The drinks were not as sweet this year I found.  The bartenders did have a heavy hand. 

After we had our fill of desserts, DH(s) stayed behind in the dessert party to receive the "gift", while we took the girls out to the viewing area early.  We were trying to catch the end of the other projection show (but we were too late).  The CM did let us into the viewing area early, so we staked out a spot to watch the Fireworks.  As like last year - the show is awesome!  Standing there, you are fully surrounded by the fire, the lights, the fireworks,  the projections!  Truly an amazing show!! 

After the show was over, we waited a little while to let some of the crowd disperse.  Overall a truly fantastic HS-Star Wars day!! 

My final thoughts - this is now the 2nd time we did the dessert party.  This year's experience was completely different than last year - for the better.  I would have no problem booking the dessert party again next year.  Not having to camp out to find a spot in the summer months is a big benefit.  Attending on a Tour Day was not a big of a problem as I first thought it might be.  Only downside was the Jedi Training (section of viewing area taped off & the girls not getting fair chance to fight Vader).     

Happy Planning to everyone!  Enjoy the rest of the summer!!

**Edited for spelling typos.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## FastPasser.

Vickie1016 said:


> This year's experience was completely different than last year


Was the party you went to last July still outdoors?


----------



## bethbuchall

Thanks for the great reviews! I'm still torn on this one but need to make the decision soon.


----------



## Vickie1016

FastPasser. said:


> Was the party you went to last July still outdoors?



No, last year was inside as well.  The set up of tables and desserts were a little different last year.  The drinks (from what I remember) last year were way too sweet.  This year less sweet.  

We did attend the Frozen Dessert Party several years ago at HS & that was outside.  Had a wonderful time at that party as well.  Liked the DJ.


----------



## JennLTX

wmoon said:


> My son is a very tall 9 year old.  He fought Vader.  We did the tour and all the tour kids had Vader.





wmoon said:


> On our tour on the 15th all tour kids fought vader regardless of height.



Clearly the organization was not strong with our guides.    It all worked out fine; DS thinks the 7th Sister is cool, and the other boy from our tour who wound up fighting her didn't seem to care.  Which was probably for the best because he was a GIANT.  Like, taller than the apprentice, and nearly eye-to-eye with the 7th Sister!


----------



## FastPasser.

Vickie1016 said:


> We did attend the Frozen Dessert Party several years ago at HS & that was outside. Had a wonderful time at that party as well.


Yup, I was there too.


Vickie1016 said:


> Liked the DJ.


There was one that was very good, but one that wasn't.


----------



## Vickie1016

FastPasser. said:


> Yup, I was there too.
> There was one that was very good, but one that wasn't.



Wow - you get to create and be part of the magic every night!  Thanks again to all the AMAZING Cast Members who make all of our trips Magical  !!! 

We also attended the Happily Ever After Dessert Party, Garden View area this year (last minute splurge when the weather did not cooperate the first night of our trip).   That was wonderful as well!  Staff was amazing, again not a dirty plate or cup to be seen.  Great choices of desserts & fun cookie/cupcake decorating area for the kids.  Totally worth the $$ not to have to grab a spot early with thousands of your closest (lol) friends.  

Disney knows how to host a dessert party...lol


----------



## FastPasser.

Vickie1016 said:


> Wow - you get to create and be part of the magic every night!


And the fact that I can be part of the magic anywhere, and I really do mean anywhere, at WDW does make it fun.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> And the fact that I can be part of the magic anywhere, and I really do mean anywhere, at WDW does makes it fun.


I'm not going to sing Wind Beneath My Wings or anything (no one wants that!), but it really is people like you that MAKE a Disney vacation! 

Let me know if we can harass you on 8/10, our party night.


----------



## cooperams

We have an 8am PPO at H&V (also Fantasmic! Package). We did this mostly to get our girls spots for Jedi Training. Thinking about canceling it though. 
A) What time do they let everyone into the park (not PPO people)?
B) if we are near the front of this crowd, do you think there will be spots left for 11:10 or 11:40?
C) can we get through the sign-up process before rope drop?  We value those first few mi utes before the lines build.
TIA!!


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

Do the tour kids always do evening Jedi training?

Just trying to maximize chances of my kids fighting Vader, and will gladly schedule around tour training spots as needed.


----------



## FastPasser.

Just goes to show you that Disney does listen..... sometimes.

A few pages back there was a very energetic discussion regarding the policy of allowing the tour group in before regular party guests. Many of you, and others not on here, let Disney know how you felt. I'm glad to report that as a direct result of guest complaints, the tour group is no longer allowed in first. They'll have to get inline along with everyone else.

They will however receive a perk to replace the perk that was taken away. The tour group will have a pre-party mini event in the courtyard at the Launch Bay where beverages will be served prior to opening. After that, they are free to get in line.


----------



## Timmy Boy

FastPasser. said:


> Just goes to show you that Disney does listen..... sometimes.
> 
> A few pages back there was a very energetic discussion regarding the policy of allowing the tour group in before regular party guests. Many of you, and others not on here, let Disney know how you felt. I'm glad to report that as a direct result of guest complaints, the tour group is no longer allowed in first. They'll have to get inline along with everyone else.
> 
> They will however receive a perk to replace the perk that was taken away. The tour group will have a pre-party mini event in the courtyard at the Launch Bay where beverages will be served prior to opening. After that, they are free to get in line.


Correct.  Tonight was the first night that this new procedure went into place.


----------



## heidica

FastPasser. said:


> Just goes to show you that Disney does listen..... sometimes.
> 
> A few pages back there was a very energetic discussion regarding the policy of allowing the tour group in before regular party guests. Many of you, and others not on here, let Disney know how you felt. I'm glad to report that as a direct result of guest complaints, the tour group is no longer allowed in first. They'll have to get inline along with everyone else.
> 
> They will however receive a perk to replace the perk that was taken away. The tour group will have a pre-party mini event in the courtyard at the Launch Bay where beverages will be served prior to opening. After that, they are free to get in line.



Wow! That's great news. We are doing the party on August 9th so will get to see this new policy fairly soon. Thanks for the update (as always).


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> And the fact that I can be part of the magic anywhere, and I really do mean anywhere, at WDW does make it fun.


You may just win the award as having the best job ever


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> You may just win the award as having the best job ever


I'm not sure about that, but I can certainly see where serious Disney fanatics would think that.


----------



## LadyG23

I'm super excited to be doing the tour at the end of Sept. We were holding out for an Oct date but it's fastpass day tomorrow and I needed my plans in place. So we shuffled things around and booked it for the 30th. The only disappointment is I had a ppo Hollywood and Vine reservation that day to try to get DS10 into Jedi Training that now won't be needed. We were hoping for 2 shots this time since we missed out last time. Just been reading through this thread and I can't wait!


----------



## ArielSRL

cooperams said:


> We have an 8am PPO at H&V (also Fantasmic! Package). We did this mostly to get our girls spots for Jedi Training. Thinking about canceling it though.
> A) What time do they let everyone into the park (not PPO people)?
> B) if we are near the front of this crowd, do you think there will be spots left for 11:10 or 11:40?
> C) can we get through the sign-up process before rope drop?  We value those first few mi utes before the lines build.
> TIA!!


I can only share my experience but when we went in June 2016, we arrived about 8:20 and they were letting in guests to sign up. I think they had just started. We were at the back of that pack and we didn't move very fast bc my son was 4 at the time. We waited about 30-40 minutes to sign up. Mostly in the hot sun. The only show unavailable when we signed up was the first show. We did not finish before rope drop. 

This June we had a PPO breakfast at 8:15. We got let in about 7:50 or so and immediately went to sign up. We waited maybe 5 minutes. We signed up for the first show. Then checked in for our meal. It was incredibly easy and we will plan to do this from here on out, as long as the procedure is the same.


----------



## JennLTX

So now that GMR is on the way out, what will the non-Jedi Training folks do during that portion of the tour?


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> So now that GMR is on the way out, what will the non-Jedi Training folks do during that portion of the tour?


Excellent question. . .


----------



## hiroMYhero

@yulilin3 ~ CM performers who have been befriending Jawas are reporting today, July 29th, is the last day for Jawas in Launch Bay.

Jawas are expected to return when SW Galaxy's Edge opens.


----------



## Roxyfire

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ CM performers who have been befriending Jawas are reporting today, July 29th, is the last day for Jawas in Launch Bay.
> 
> Jawas are expected to return when SW Galaxy's Edge opens.



Oh no! We had such great interactions with them! My son "taught" one to handshake, high five, and fist bump and they were amazing at playing along.


----------



## Lesley Wake

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ CM performers who have been befriending Jawas are reporting today, July 29th, is the last day for Jawas in Launch Bay.
> 
> Jawas are expected to return when SW Galaxy's Edge opens.


No! I was so looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ CM performers who have been befriending Jawas are reporting today, July 29th, is the last day for Jawas in Launch Bay.
> 
> Jawas are expected to return when SW Galaxy's Edge opens.



Very sad to hear that.  We loved hanging out with the Jawas during the dessert party.  They were so fun to watch.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ CM performers who have been befriending Jawas are reporting today, July 29th, is the last day for Jawas in Launch Bay.
> 
> Jawas are expected to return when SW Galaxy's Edge opens.


Such a downer.  Since it will be more than a year before SWGE opens, I wonder why they decided to end this little extra bit of fun now....?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> Such a downer.  Since it will be more than a year before SWGE opens, I wonder why they decided to end this little extra bit of fun now....?


It's apparently due to budget cuts. 

And thanks, I wasn't sure if SWGE was the correct initialism.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> It's apparently due to budget cuts.
> 
> And thanks, *I wasn't sure if SWGE was the correct initialism*.


I don't know if it is or not, I just was too lazy to type it all out...


----------



## yulilin3

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ CM performers who have been befriending Jawas are reporting today, July 29th, is the last day for Jawas in Launch Bay.
> 
> Jawas are expected to return when SW Galaxy's Edge opens.


well that sucks. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

FastPasser. said:


> Just goes to show you that Disney does listen..... sometimes.
> 
> A few pages back there was a very energetic discussion regarding the policy of allowing the tour group in before regular party guests. Many of you, and others not on here, let Disney know how you felt. I'm glad to report that as a direct result of guest complaints, the tour group is no longer allowed in first. They'll have to get inline along with everyone else.
> 
> They will however receive a perk to replace the perk that was taken away. The tour group will have a pre-party mini event in the courtyard at the Launch Bay where beverages will be served prior to opening. After that, they are free to get in line.



Great news to hear!  This sounds like it must have been a kicking and screaming decision for the deciding party to make with the constant stream of disgruntled guests it was creating.  I'm glad they reached a decision that won't negatively impact other guests or pit guests against each other.  The mini event actually seems to be a bonus for the tour group and far better perk than 15 additional minutes of the party.  Feedback (albeit more than I thought should have been necessary) has definitely motivated a positive change.


----------



## Jpmoore

Hi Everyone! I have two questions:

1) What are your opinions on Backlot Express? Favorite thing to eat there?

2) How much time do you allot for the Launch Bay in your day? My sons are 5 and 8, and nutty for Star Wars. I know this is subjective, but would like to hear what people "in the know" plan.

Thanks!


----------



## LadyG23

hiroMYhero said:


> @yulilin3 ~ CM performers who have been befriending Jawas are reporting today, July 29th, is the last day for Jawas in Launch Bay.
> 
> Jawas are expected to return when SW Galaxy's Edge opens.


Nooooooo! No GMR, no Splash,  no Jawas.


----------



## Felicis

Oh man, that totally sucks about the jawas.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Well, the end of the Jawas at the launch bay makes the SWAGS party less appealing for sure. Not that they've opened it up for booking for Oct anyway...


----------



## yulilin3

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Well, the end of the Jawas at the launch bay makes the SWAGS party less appealing for sure. Not that they've opened it up for booking for Oct anyway...


The jawas weren't part of the party though


----------



## Timmy Boy

JennLTX said:


> So now that GMR is on the way out, what will the non-Jedi Training folks do during that portion of the tour?


That part of the tour has been written out for a while.  The non Jedi training folks now have a few different options.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

yulilin3 said:


> The jawas weren't part of the party though



I know but they were in the area outside, right? The prices for dessert parties are hard for me to justify in my household, but immersive elements like the storm troopers and jawas kinda help. More than cheap plastic souvenirs anyway, I would rather be paying for a cool experience.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I went ahead and emailed Guest Relations about the Jawas. Hey, they changed the dessert party due to guest complaints, maybe they will backtrack on this if they get enough complaints? I basically said in the email it seems like Disney just doesn't care about the guest experience at DHS right now which is upsetting as I'm paying a lot of money for a visit and won't be back for years!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I just read a blog post tonight from Kenny the Pirate that says there are rumors of Rey meeting with BB8 soon and that they will need the Jawa space for the longer queue this would most likely create.  I thought Star Wars face characters were not possible, but perhaps I've misunderstood.  However, if there turns out to be truth to this rumor, could that be why they are slow to release party dates for October?  Could they possibly be reworking the party location?  When we attended earlier this year, there were tables scattered in the Jawa area, but if they need that space for a queue, then it seems there might not be room for tables up there.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I just read a blog post tonight from Kenny the Pirate that says there are rumors of Rey meeting with BB8 soon and that they will need the Jawa space for the longer queue this would most likely create.  I thought Star Wars face characters were not possible, but perhaps I've misunderstood.  However, if there turns out to be truth to this rumor, could that be why they are slow to release party dates for October?  Could they possibly be reworking the party location?  When we attended earlier this year, there were tables scattered in the Jawa area, but if they need that space for a queue, then it seems there might not be room for tables up there.


That could be pretty cool! They've been doing face Marvel characters at DCA (and Starlord at DHS) so maybe that's been going well enough they are willing to do Star Wars?


----------



## LadyG23

Timmy Boy said:


> That part of the tour has been written out for a while.  The non Jedi training folks now have a few different options.


Do you know what the different options will be? We are doing the tour at the end of Sept and are doing Jedi Training but I need to know what I'm missing out on while I'm gone!


----------



## yulilin3

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I just read a blog post tonight from Kenny the Pirate that says there are rumors of Rey meeting with BB8 soon and that they will need the Jawa space for the longer queue this would most likely create.  I thought Star Wars face characters were not possible, but perhaps I've misunderstood.  However, if there turns out to be truth to this rumor, could that be why they are slow to release party dates for October?  Could they possibly be reworking the party location?  When we attended earlier this year, there were tables scattered in the Jawa area, but if they need that space for a queue, then it seems there might not be room for tables up there.


There had been plenty of SW face characters meet and greet,  obviously during star wars weekends,  what is not going to happen anymore is the disney characters in sw clothing,  like jedi mickey,  Darth goofy, etc, and that's per LucasFilm not disney


----------



## bellenbooks4me

Still disappointed about the Jawas leaving, but do you think a new character meet n greet would be in place by December/January? 
Also, waiting to find out if they are going to alternate JBJB and SW dessert party; or when SW dessert party will return (january 1??) since JBJB is only through 12/31


----------



## yulilin3

bellenbooks4me said:


> Still disappointed about the Jawas leaving, but do you think a new character meet n greet would be in place by December/January?
> Also, waiting to find out if they are going to alternate JBJB and SW dessert party; or when SW dessert party will return (january 1??) since JBJB is only through 12/31


The Rey meet and greet is a rumor at this point, nothing has been announced by Disney so I wouldn't plan on it until then
I am almost 100% sure that the JBJB and SWaGS shows will alternate during the holiday season, just based on the wording by the Disney Parks Blog


----------



## bellenbooks4me

yulilin3 said:


> The Rey meet and greet is a rumor at this point, nothing has been announced by Disney so I wouldn't plan on it until then
> I am almost 100% sure that the JBJB and SWaGS shows will alternate during the holiday season, just based on the wording by the Disney Parks Blog


Thank you! 
I think I'm just doing some wishful thinking with the possibility of a new meet and greet.
But am thrilled about the possibility of doing both parties at HS- or at least to possibly have the option.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

yulilin3 said:


> There had been plenty of SW face characters meet and greet,  obviously during star wars weekends,  what is not going to happen anymore is the disney characters in sw clothing,  like jedi mickey,  Darth goofy, etc, and that's per LucasFilm not disney



Thanks for getting me up to speed on that.  I'm not sure how I feel about someone other than Daisy Ridley playing Rey, but at least now I know it is possible.  I must have confused the non-face character restrictions with face character ones.


----------



## yulilin3

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Thanks for getting me up to speed on that.  I'm not sure how I feel about someone other than Daisy Ridley playing Rey, but at least now I know it is possible.  I must have confused the non-face character restrictions with face character ones.


During SWW we had Leia, Luke and Mace Windu, other characters that were face characters but obviously with the makeup were Darth Maul, Shaak Tii, Aurra Sing, Queen Amidala, Ahsoka Tano
I agree that if (since it is still a rumor) they ever do a Rey meet she would have to nail the accent


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> just based on the wording by the Disney Parks Blog


I missed that, what did they say?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> I missed that, what did they say?


Oops getting my sites confused. The DPB did mention that JBJB was coming back but it's on the WDW site that it says "on select nights" https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/holiday-room/


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> the WDW site that it says "on select nights"


I did see that, but I took it to mean that JBJB was being performed just during the months of Nov and Dec. Nov and Dec being the select nights.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> I did see that, but I took it to mean that JBJB was being performed just during the months of Nov and Dec. Nov and Dec being the select nights.


Interesting,  I immediately thought only a couple of nights during that time period


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Interesting,  I immediately thought only a couple of nights during that time period


I would rather that your interpretation be the correct one, but the silence that they are alternating is deafening. Maybe it's just too soon though.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> I would rather that your interpretation be the correct one, but the silence that they are alternating is deafening. Maybe it's just too soon though.


Last year I would have LOVED it if they alternated the two shows  giving us a choice...but instead, less than a month before our trip, they pulled SWAGS and put in JBJB as the only show...


----------



## RJstanis

yulilin3 said:


> There had been plenty of SW face characters meet and greet,  obviously during star wars weekends,  what is not going to happen anymore is the disney characters in sw clothing,  like jedi mickey,  Darth goofy, etc, and that's per LucasFilm not disney



I didn't realize that was why they had stopped. I thought the Disney characters in SW costume was awesome and a great way to integrate the two themes.


----------



## yulilin3

RJstanis said:


> I didn't realize that was why they had stopped. I thought the Disney characters in SW costume was awesome and a great way to integrate the two themes.


I completely agree, it made for a very fun meet and also a great cgaracter dinning, it was the decision of Kathleen Kennedy once she took over LucasFilm, George Lucas himself never had a problem with it


----------



## nicynot

Where are the October dessert parties?


----------



## yulilin3

nicynot said:


> Where are the October dessert parties?


It's time to bring some humor into the constant refreshing.


----------



## McKelly

I only read a few pages back, but when we went we did not get the Chewbacca stein, but the Star Wars Tie Fighter Popcorn Bucket instead.  I'm glad that they have stopped letting in the tour first.  I went when this policy had not started and it made me very angry to be held back by a light saber when I tried to go in.  There were tons of people in there already!
Anyway, we were only able to bring two popcorn buckets home in our luggage - they are just too big!


----------



## Cynergy

As we wait for October and, for my family, November party and or tour dates. I will distract you with the latest addition to my Star Wars tattoo sleeve.

You will like it, Cassian says you have to.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Interesting,  I immediately thought only a couple of nights during that time period


That was my interpretation as well!


----------



## FastPasser.

Cluelyss said:


> That was my interpretation as well!


That's two, I'm going with that.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser.!  Any chance you're working the Dessert Party next Wednesday?


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> FastPasser.!  Any chance you're working the Dessert Party next Wednesday?


Always a chance, but won't know my schedule until tomorrow. I'll PM you.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Always a chance, but won't know my schedule until tomorrow. I'll PM you.


Yay!!!  Would love to say thanks in person for all the information and advice.


----------



## FoxC63

FastPasser. said:


> Just goes to show you that Disney does listen..... sometimes.
> 
> A few pages back there was a very energetic discussion regarding the policy of allowing the tour group in before regular party guests. Many of you, and others not on here, let Disney know how you felt. I'm glad to report that as a direct result of guest complaints, the tour group is no longer allowed in first. They'll have to get inline along with everyone else.
> 
> They will however receive a perk to replace the perk that was taken away. The tour group will have a pre-party mini event in the courtyard at the Launch Bay where beverages will be served prior to opening. After that, they are free to get in line.



Outstanding news!!!


----------



## Cynergy

Is the Guided Tour changing times? I was checking to see if they released dates for our November trip and see that there are now dates for October, but that the time is for 8am. Could they be doing a quick serve breakfast then all of the non dessert party things? And then just provide access to the party that night at its scheduled time? Would solve the issue of Tour guests getting early access.


----------



## yulilin3

Cynergy said:


> Is the Guided Tour changing times? I was checking to see if they released dates for our November trip and see that there are now dates for October, but that the time is for 8am. Could they be doing a quick serve breakfast then all of the non dessert party things? And then just provide access to the party that night at its scheduled time? Would solve the issue of Tour guests getting early access.


Called and of course they don't know. The CM said that she is almost 100% the time is not changing and also she did not know what the attraction would be for non JT folks now that GMR is closing...sorry


----------



## LadyG23

Are the dessert parties on every night? We booked the tour for 30th Sept but when I try to add the fireworks to my plans in MDE it tells me I have selected an invalid date. There was availability showing for the dessert party before but now that shows nothing too. Surely the system wouldn't allow them to book me on a night where the fireworks aren't happening? I'm only panicking as I've since cancelled our PPO to Hollywood and Vine that we had for Jedi Training.


----------



## FastPasser.

LadyG23 said:


> Are the dessert parties on every night? We booked the tour for 30th Sept but when I try to add the fireworks to my plans in MDE it tells me I have selected an invalid date. There was availability showing for the dessert party before but now that shows nothing too. Surely the system wouldn't allow them to book me on a night where the fireworks aren't happening? I'm only panicking as I've since cancelled our PPO to Hollywood and Vine that we had for Jedi Training.


I wouldn't panic, everything should fall into place. 

If you were able to book the tour, that means that the party and SWaGS are taking place as all three are dependent on each other. IE, no SWaGS, no party. No party, no tour as the party is a major element included in the tour.


----------



## wenpop

heidica said:


> Wow! That's great news. We are doing the party on August 9th so will get to see this new policy fairly soon. Thanks for the update (as always).


Let us know, how it goes!!!


----------



## JennLTX

heidica said:


> Wow! That's great news. We are doing the party on August 9th so will get to see this new policy fairly soon. Thanks for the update (as always).


We're there that night too!!!


----------



## wenpop

We will be there Sept 13 and we can't wait!!!!!  Hope the desserts are really awesome and the show rocks our socks!!! Counting down the days!!!


----------



## PDXmouse

I'm hoping to snag guided tour tickets for January 2018.

For now can I at least try to plan around the likelihood that the tours will be monday and Saturday?

I should start checking for booking dates to be released sometime between October and December, correct?

Since I subscribed to this tread, will someone likely post when they notice new dates go live?

****

Also, a little OT but the Disney store online has some discounted SW kids costumes for Rey, Jyn, and an imperial death trooper for about $15 each if they happen to have it in the size you need.  Might be good for kids who want to participate in Jedi training!


----------



## heidica

JennLTX said:


> We're there that night too!!!


Cool! That's our first day in the parks, first dessert party and first time seeing the fireworks. Our last trip to WDW was 10 years ago so I'm SUPER excited.  I'll be wearing a light gray shirt with a First Order stormtrooper helmet on it. It will be myself, DH, 22 yr DD and 7 yr DS.


----------



## FastPasser.

heidica said:


> Cool! That's our first day in the parks, first dessert party and first time seeing the fireworks. Our last trip to WDW was 10 years ago so I'm SUPER excited.  I'll be wearing a light gray shirt with a First Order stormtrooper helmet on it. It will be myself, DH, 22 yr DD and 7 yr DS.


See you all there.


----------



## heidica

FastPasser. said:


> See you all there.


Yay!


----------



## FastPasser.

The "Disney Movie Magic" projection show is currently being shown at 9:10pm. It is intentionally not mentioned at the party. For those wanting to see it, you'll have to leave the party no later than 9:05pm. You'll miss out on the Stormtrooper convoy to the viewing area as it leaves at about 9:15pm. Not a big deal for some people. You'll also miss out on receiving the souvenir gift, the TIE fighter popcorn holder, unless you make a point of picking it up before leaving the party area. You will not be able to pick up the souvenir gift after SWaGS.


----------



## JennLTX

heidica said:


> Cool! That's our first day in the parks, first dessert party and first time seeing the fireworks. Our last trip to WDW was 10 years ago so I'm SUPER excited.  I'll be wearing a light gray shirt with a First Order stormtrooper helmet on it. It will be myself, DH, 22 yr DD and 7 yr DS.


I'll be wearing my droids tshirt and DS (11) will be wearing "I am the rebel spy" shirt AND birthday button!!!  



FastPasser. said:


> The "Disney Movie Magic" projection show is currently being shown at 9:10pm. It is intentionally not mentioned at the party. For those wanting to see it, you'll have to leave the party no later than 9:05pm. You'll miss out on the Stormtrooper convoy to the viewing area as it leaves at about 9:15pm. Not a big deal for some people. You'll also miss out on receiving the souvenir gift, the TIE fighter popcorn holder, unless you make a point of picking it up before leaving the party area. You will not be able to pick up the souvenir gift after SWaGS.


I'd rather march with Stormtroopers.


----------



## Disney Bear

FastPasser. said:


> The "Disney Movie Magic" projection show is currently being shown at 9:10pm. It is intentionally not mentioned at the party. For those wanting to see it, you'll have to leave the party no later than 9:05pm. You'll miss out on the Stormtrooper convoy to the viewing area as it leaves at about 9:15pm. Not a big deal for some people. You'll also miss out on receiving the souvenir gift, the TIE fighter popcorn holder, unless you make a point of picking it up before leaving the party area. You will not be able to pick up the souvenir gift after SWaGS.



Thanks FastPasser - great useful information as always.  So what is everyone's thoughts on "Disney Movie Magic" - is it worth seeing?


----------



## MikeRx

October Update:
The month is now blue for the dessert party, but no availability.  One step closer.  Usually means that the dates will be active soon...

In addition, the SW tour is listing most October dates as 8am (which would be wrong as the tour kicks off after 1pm depending or closing time). The phone CM said that the system is not active for booking yet, just keep calling...

So we just keep calling, just keep calling...

Mike


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney Bear said:


> So what is everyone's thoughts on "Disney Movie Magic" - is it worth seeing?


Hopefully I qualify as everyone. It's not a show meant to get people into the park. It's filler for those that have been waiting for SWaGS. It's generic Disney stuff. It's worth seeing, but not a must see.


----------



## Disney Bear

FastPasser. said:


> Hopefully I qualify as everyone. It's not a show meant to get people into the park. It's filler for those that have been waiting for SWaGS. It's generic Disney stuff. It's worth seeing, but not a must see.



Of course you count   Sounds like I should watch it if we are around but don't go out of the way to see it - thanks


----------



## FastPasser.

FastPasser. said:


> I wouldn't panic, everything should fall into place.
> 
> If you were able to book the tour, that means that the party and SWaGS are taking place as all three are dependent on each other. IE, no SWaGS, no party. No party, no tour *as the party is a major element included in the tour.*



The part in red will not be the case beginning Oct. 1st when the dessert party will no longer be included in the tour. The price will be adjusted to $99. The tour will shift and take place in the morning and early afternoon. Tour Guests will still be able to use the private viewing area to watch SWaGS.


----------



## Felicis

Oh wow, interesting change!


----------



## Disney Bear

ohh, very interesting


----------



## Felicis

JUST BOOKED OCTOBER DESSERT PARTY!!!!!

(Sorry for shouting, have been waiting and waiting!!)


----------



## Cynergy

FastPasser. said:


> The part in red will not be the case beginning Oct. 1st when the dessert party will no longer be included in the tour. The price will be adjusted to $99. The tour will shift and take place in the morning and early afternoon. Tour Guests will still be able to use the private viewing area to watch SWaGS.



So the 8am time is correct? Will there now be breakfast or lunch included instead of dinner? I know you probably don't have all the answers at this point, but trying to make sure we have ADRs in place to account for the change.


----------



## nicynot

JUst booked an October party!
Says 7pm though


----------



## FastPasser.

Cynergy said:


> I know you probably don't have all the answers at this point


That's correct, the exact Tour agenda hasn't popped up yet. Good question though.


----------



## FastPasser.

nicynot said:


> Says 7pm though


As SWaGS takes place earlier and earlier, so does the party.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  We wanted to do the dessert party and tour.  And not pay twice as much, which is what it will be now.


----------



## FastPasser.

CanadianKrista said:


> We wanted to do the dessert party and tour. And not pay twice as much, which is what it will be now.


By getting the $79 party for only $30 additional, tour guests were getting a good deal. I think Disney finally decided it was too good a deal.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yeah, but it was like the tour was an upsell from the party.  I could convince my husband on that one   - now I'm going to have to choose.  And getting the Jedi training hassle free is a big draw for the tour, but I really wanted to do the dessert party.  I wonder if they will get a drop in bookings for the tour - there's nothing there you can't do yourself with planning now, I'm not sure the hassle free JTA is worth $360 for our family.  Actually, I'm pretty sure it's not, since I already had my PPO H&V ADR in case the tour wasn't running on our day....


----------



## Disney Bear

Felicis said:


> JUST BOOKED OCTOBER DESSERT PARTY!!!!!
> 
> (Sorry for shouting, have been waiting and waiting!!)



woohoo!  I need November so getting closer!


----------



## FastPasser.

CanadianKrista said:


> it was like the tour was an upsell from the party.


Maybe they'll still try to up-sell the tour from the party except now it'll be at an additional cost. It's kinda like Disney having it's a cake (dessert) and eating it too. No pun intended. Maybe they should offer a bundled package, buy the party and get the tour at a discount.


----------



## Cynergy

I think the new time will work out well for us, assuming our DHS day in November is a tour day. For us the JTA and SWaGS viewing area, plus a meal makes it worth it. We liked the dessert party, but could do with less sweets . Another plus would be not having to figure out how to get 3 Tie popcorn buckets back to NY.


----------



## CanadianKrista

FastPasser. said:


> Maybe they'll still try to up-sell the tour from the party except now it'll be at an additional cost. It's kinda like Disney having it's a cake (dessert) and eating it too. No pun intended. Maybe they should offer a bundled package, buy the party and get the tour at a discount.



Now that I might be able to get behind - a bundled package that costs at least a little less than doing each separately!  I guess it's wait and see for December now...of course, all that is assuming SWaGS is even running on the date we will be there...


----------



## salemk

Finally was able to book our October dessert party, Woo Hoo. It says party starts at 7pm and checked DW website which lists fireworks starting at 8:30pm. Is that a new starting time for the dessert party or are they going to change the fireworks starting time. I know HEA dessert party starts 1:15 before show.


----------



## cvjpirate

Not that I would plan on doing the tour again but this change lowers the value of the tour for me to point I wouldn't book it.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Booked the party for DS's birthday on the actual day! Going to try to keep it a surprise but don't know if I will be able to keep it to myself. The 6:30pm time is earlier than I expected even for October. We don't usually eat dinner until 7, but we'll have to swing by a QS or something so we're not eating all those sweets on empty stomachs. Excited! Now onto the inevitable stalking of FoP FPs....


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

FastPasser. said:


> Tour Guests will still be able to use the private viewing area to watch SWaGS



Interesting news, but for those that were previously frustrated with the tour group entering the dessert party early, I can see the potential for this being an even bigger issue for some.


----------



## JennLTX

cvjpirate said:


> Not that I would plan on doing the tour again but this change lowers the value of the tour for me to point I wouldn't book it.


Agreed on both counts.  We loved the tour but I don't think I would  have booked it without the dessert party, especially not at $99 a throw.


----------



## LadyG23

FastPasser. said:


> The part in red will not be the case beginning Oct. 1st when the dessert party will no longer be included in the tour. The price will be adjusted to $99. The tour will shift and take place in the morning and early afternoon. Tour Guests will still be able to use the private viewing area to watch SWaGS.


Wow! Just scraped in there with my Sept 30th tour then.


----------



## cvjpirate

JennLTX said:


> Agreed on both counts.  We loved the tour but I don't think I would  have booked it without the dessert party, especially not at $99 a throw.



Dessert party is a must for me adding tour onto it was a bonus as I don't have any kids for the jedi training. With the experience I had during my tour day I wouldn't ever book it again as is but taking the dessert party out of the mix gives it no value at all for me. If the experience I had with the tour and didn't have the dessert party, I would have been expecting my money back. (It rained and all outside events were closed, only thing we did to make up for it was a FP ride on TSMM, never did the GMR.)


----------



## bellenbooks4me

Disney Bear said:


> woohoo!  I need November so getting closer!


That is awesome!! And i'm excited that they are getting closer to the December dates- slowly, but closer.


----------



## Cynergy

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/star-...ifting-hours-removing-dessert-reducing-price/

Only new info is Launch bay closing earlier in the day


----------



## yulilin3

salemk said:


> Finally was able to book our October dessert party, Woo Hoo. It says party starts at 7pm and checked DW website which lists fireworks starting at 8:30pm. Is that a new starting time for the dessert party or are they going to change the fireworks starting time. I know HEA dessert party starts 1:15 before show.


The SW dessert party is an hour and 30 minutes before the show and they also open the dessert party a couple of minutes before if they have everything set


----------



## yulilin3

@FastPasser.  thanks for the info


----------



## rteetz

So was the tour taking up too many dessert party spots or were guests complaining that the tour was too long including the dessert party?


----------



## cvjpirate

rteetz said:


> So was the tour taking up too many dessert party spots or were guests complaining that the tour was too long including the dessert party?



My opinion, think it had more to do with the emails, complaints Disney got about tour getting in 1st.


----------



## Cluelyss

salemk said:


> Finally was able to book our October dessert party, Woo Hoo. It says party starts at 7pm and checked DW website which lists fireworks starting at 8:30pm. Is that a new starting time for the dessert party or are they going to change the fireworks starting time. I know HEA dessert party starts 1:15 before show.


Assuming the time change relates to the addition of the Movie Magic viewing? It will now be before SWAGS.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Cynergy said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/star-...ifting-hours-removing-dessert-reducing-price/
> 
> Only new info is Launch bay closing earlier in the day



I'm confused about this. Will we still be able to do the meets with BB8 and Chewy during the dessert party, or will we need to get there earlier in order to do them because that part of the launch bay will be closed?


----------



## FastPasser.

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Interesting news, but for those that were previously frustrated with the tour group entering the dessert party early, I can see the potential for this being an even bigger issue for some.


Not knowing what the entry sequence will be, it's hard to say. I don't see it as an issue because people are not arriving early to get a prime table. It's a spot on the pavement and unless you're in the first couple of rows, there's not much difference beyond that.


yulilin3 said:


> @FastPasser.  thanks for the info


You're welcome.


cvjpirate said:


> My opinion, think it had more to do with the emails, complaints Disney got about tour getting in 1st.


As that issue was resolved a couple of weeks ago, I'm not seeing the connection to this move.


Cluelyss said:


> Assuming the time change relates to the addition of the Movie Magic viewing? It will now be before SWAGS.


I'm not understanding, what will be before SWaGS?


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## MikeRx

Based on the new October tour info provided by others I'm glad I just booked the dessert party for October 9th.  In my families opinion, removing the party really kills the value of the tour.  A morning tour is useless as it destroys the "golden hour" after rope drop.  Looks like I will keep my SciFi lunch and look for a light dinner option before the party.  Thanks to everyone on the boards for the up to date info!

Mike


----------



## cvjpirate

You're welcome.
As that issue was resolved a couple of weeks ago, I'm not seeing the connection to this move.
I'm not understanding, what will be before SWaGS?[/QUOTE]

Maybe the tour people were complaining?


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## Cluelyss

FastPasser. said:


> I'm not understanding, what will be before SWaGS?


The movie magic show. Viewing will be part of the dessert party after Oct 1 (along with s $10 increase!)


----------



## FastPasser.

NuJoy said:


> On July 10th, someone in this thread made a bizarre prediction about something new that was coming to the dessert party.





NuJoy said:


> I'm going with no more guided tours.





FastPasser. said:


> Nope, too popular.


I should have worded it this way, it's what I meant to convey;

"Nope, what I'm referring to is not that the tours are going away, it's something else. The tours are too popular, they will continue to be offered."


Cluelyss said:


> The movie magic show. Viewing will be part of the dessert party after Oct 1 (along with s $10 increase!)


I see, you're saying that by including the MM show as part of the party, they could charge more. IMO, adding that feature would not justify a $10 increase. Unless they somehow add assigned seating and add beer and wine to the menu, I don't sense that there's a desire to raise the price at this time.

ETA, "no desire to raise the price", wrong, wrong, wrong.

ETA #2, add beer and wine, right, right, right.


----------



## Cluelyss

FastPasser. said:


> I see, you're saying that by including the MM show as part of the party, they could charge more. IMO, adding that feature would not justify a $10 increase. Unless they somehow add assigned seating and add beer and wine to the menu, I don't sense that there's a desire to raise the price at this time.


This change has already been made - effective 10/1


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## FastPasser.

Holy crap, where did that change come from!!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

What I don't understand is that you could always view MM from the private viewing area, so that's not really new. But adding $10 to the price is.


----------



## cvjpirate

Was not on website 1st thing this morning but it is now.


----------



## FastPasser.

FastPasser. said:


> add beer and wine to the menu, I don't sense that there's a desire to raise the price at this time.


And that's exactly what they did, beer and wine will be added Oct 1st.


----------



## FastPasser.

The changes to the party just happened around noon, so let's review. 

Beginning Oct 1st, beer and wine will be added to the menu. Guests will be escorted to the viewing early enough to watch the Movie Magic show. While this is now being advertised, guests were always able to go to the viewing area on their own to watch the show. IMO, the $10 increase has nothing to do with this change and is all about covering the cost of adding the beer and wine.

Anyone taking the guided tour will have to book the party separately.

That's it.............for now.......I think.


----------



## cvjpirate

FastPasser. said:


> The changes to the party just happened around noon, so let's review.
> 
> Beginning Oct 1st, beer and wine will be added to the menu. Guests will be escorted to the viewing early enough to watch the Movie Magic show. While this is now being advertised, guests were always able to go to the viewing area on their own to watch the show. IMO, the $10 increase has nothing to do with this change and is all about covering the cost of adding the beer and wine.
> 
> Anyone taking the guided tour will have to book the party separately.
> 
> That's it.............for now.......I think.



I believe you got it all right.


----------



## MikeRx

In addition to the info above I was told my a _seemingly well informed CM_ that there is likely going to be an afternoon tour in addition to the 8am tour.  Both will include a lunch at the backlot express (8am ends with lunch and afternoon starts with lunch).  The tour will share the viewing area with the dessert party, but not have access to the desserts.  The tour is $99 inclusive of tax and as of today did not have an AP discount, but that could change as well.  I may check back to see if the afternoon tour opens, but as of today we have the 8am tour *and *dessert party scheduled for October 9th.  We will have to have a family discussion this weekend to see which one to keep or possibly switch to the afternoon tour to maximize FP+ and rope drop if available.

Got to love the evolution of the parties and events so close to FP+ windows.

Mike


----------



## jlundeen

Cluelyss said:


> This change has already been made - effective 10/1
> View attachment 258923


Anyone else wondering about the "best *seat* in the universe" line?  Could they be adding seating to the viewing area?

 I know, I know!  I;m being too literal here!!  But it would be pretty cool, don't you think?


----------



## yulilin3

In my personal opinion the changes to the tour makes it pretty much not worth it.
You are now (or starting Oct 1st) basically paying $99 to do everything you can do on your own with no wait. The reserved area fppr the outdoor day shows is useless, since it's still in the sun. Minus the Star Tours fast access and the JT sign up.
But if the tour is at 8am you would be there early enough to sign up for JT on your own, so again, in my eyes, not worth it


----------



## FastPasser.

MikeRx said:


> In addition to the info above I was told my a _seemingly well informed CM_ that there is likely going to be an afternoon tour in addition to the 8am tour.


As of right now, "The HUB" is only showing one tour time, 8:00am. MDE is not showing anything.


jlundeen said:


> Anyone else wondering about the "best *seat* in the universe" line?  Could they be adding seating to the viewing area?


Good catch, however the latest advisories do not mention providing seating either at the party or viewing area. 

If they did add beer and wine plus seating, the price would have gone up by more than $10 as it recently did with the new Illuminations dessert party.


----------



## pbb322

FastPasser. said:


> IMO, the $10 increase has nothing to do with this change and is all about covering the cost of adding the beer and wine.



I am sure you are correct.  And while my husband and I will enjoy the wine, it annoys me greatly that we have to now pay a $6 per child price increase for our two kids, but nothing is being added that benefits them in any way.


----------



## cvjpirate

MikeRx said:


> In addition to the info above I was told my a _seemingly well informed CM_ that there is likely going to be an afternoon tour in addition to the 8am tour.  Both will include a lunch at the backlot express (8am ends with lunch and afternoon starts with lunch).  The tour will share the viewing area with the dessert party, but not have access to the desserts.  The tour is $99 inclusive of tax and as of today did not have an AP discount, but that could change as well.  I may check back to see if the afternoon tour opens, but as of today we have the 8am tour *and *dessert party scheduled for October 9th.  We will have to have a family discussion this weekend to see which one to keep or possibly switch to the afternoon tour to maximize FP+ and rope drop if available.
> 
> Got to love the evolution of the parties and events so close to FP+ windows.
> 
> Mike



Not sure about Oct, Nov, but summer months you have to be careful of afternoon times as that is when the t-storms pop up and they will cancel the outside shows. 



yulilin3 said:


> In my personal opinion the changes to the tour makes it pretty much not worth it.
> You are now (or starting Oct 1st) basically paying $99 to do everything you can do on your own with no wait. The reserved area fppr the outdoor day shows is useless, since it's still in the sun. Minus the Star Tours fast access and the JT sign up.
> But if the tour is at 8am you would be there early enough to sign up for JT on your own, so again, in my eyes, not worth it



Agree!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> In my personal opinion the changes to the tour makes it pretty much not worth it.


It will be interesting to see what the fall out will be. It will cost $178 to do what is currently costing $129. At the higher price, I have to wonder how many people will do both the tour and dessert party. I would think that either sales of the tours or dessert party will decline.

ETA, Oh, and no Jawas.


----------



## cvjpirate

FastPasser. said:


> It will be interesting to see what the fall out will be. It will cost $178 to do what is currently costing $129. At the higher price, I have to wonder how many people will do both the tour and dessert party. I would think that either sales of the tours or dessert party will decline.



If I would bet, I would bet the tour sales would be hurt.


----------



## Linda67

Happy for all those who have managed to book for October today.  
I'm still stalking this thread in the hope that November isn't back to back Jingle Bell Jingle Bam!


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> If they did add beer and wine plus seating, the price would have gone up by more than $10 as it recently did with the *new Illuminations dessert party*.



Do you mean the Frozen thing, or is there a new Dessert Party replacing the "IllumiNations Sparkling Dessert Party"???  While I have NO interest in a Frozen "anything", the Sparkling Dessert Party was fun when I did it a couple years ago...


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Do you mean the Frozen thing, or is there a new Dessert Party replacing the "IllumiNations Sparkling Dessert Party"???  While I have NO interest in a Frozen "anything", the Sparkling Dessert Party was fun when I did it a couple years ago...


Yes, it's the FEA party and it has replaced the Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party. Generically, we refer to it as the Illuminations dessert party because that's the foundation of the Epcot parties regardless of the theme. 

Although it's called the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party, you might still want to consider it in spite of the Frozen theme. The theming is subtle. It's a better party mainly because it has assigned seating plus beer and wine, albeit more expensive.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FastPasser. said:


> The changes to the party just happened around noon, so let's review.
> 
> Beginning Oct 1st, beer and wine will be added to the menu. Guests will be escorted to the viewing early enough to watch the Movie Magic show. While this is now being advertised, guests were always able to go to the viewing area on their own to watch the show. IMO, the $10 increase has nothing to do with this change and is all about covering the cost of adding the beer and wine.
> 
> Anyone taking the guided tour will have to book the party separately.
> 
> That's it.............for now.......I think.



Are they considering moving the party back outside? Or will it still stay inside?


----------



## FastPasser.

Lesley Wake said:


> Are they considering moving the party back outside? Or will it still stay inside?


Did you do the party when it was outside?

I wish they would return it outside, it was a fun location except when it rained, or was really hot or cold. The way things have been changing lately, you never know. If it is moving, it hasn't filtered down to staff. With day guest SWaGS viewing space at Center Stage being at a premium, they'll probably leave it where it is. Hey, when SWLand opens, it will all disappear anyway.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FastPasser. said:


> Did you do the party when it was outside?
> 
> I wish they would return it outside, it was a fun location except when it rained, or was really hot or cold. The way things have been changing lately, you never know. If it is moving, it hasn't filtered down to staff. With day guest SWaGS viewing space at Center Stage being at a premium, they'll probably leave it where it is. Hey, when SWLand opens, it will all disappear anyway.



I keep hearing this same thing - that SWaGS will disappear when SW land opens.  Why is that and any idea what will replace it?  Or will Fantasmic be the only night time show then?


----------



## Lesley Wake

FastPasser. said:


> Did you do the party when it was outside?
> 
> I wish they would return it outside, it was a fun location except when it rained, or was really hot or cold. The way things have been changing lately, you never know. If it is moving, it hasn't filtered down to staff. With day guest SWaGS viewing space at Center Stage being at a premium, they'll probably leave it where it is. Hey, when SWLand opens, it will all disappear anyway.


Nope! I've never actually been to WDW! Heading there for the first time in September (so the party changes don't affect me, I'm just curious). One of our partial days at DHS will be all Star Wars-my sister and I are disney bounding as C3PO and R2D2, we have a FP for Star Tours, plan to watch March of the First Order and Galaxy Far Far Away, definitely meet BB-8, a light meal at Backlot Express, and the dessert party (on Sunday Sept 17). 

Here is my C-3PO outfit (plus gold headband; trying to decide if I should do a red bracelet too). My sister has a matching R2-D2 tank top and navy shorts:


----------



## bellenbooks4me

Wow! A lot of changes! Though I'm not too surprised by the price increase $$, as some of the other dessert parties are running $79 for adults too. Disappointing, but not too surprising.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FastPasser. said:


> Did you do the party when it was outside?
> 
> I wish they would return it outside, it was a fun location except when it rained, or was really hot or cold. The way things have been changing lately, you never know. If it is moving, it hasn't filtered down to staff. With day guest SWaGS viewing space at Center Stage being at a premium, they'll probably leave it where it is. Hey, when SWLand opens, it will all disappear anyway.


We did the party when it was outside in January of 2016. Even though it was during an extreme cold snap (nighttime was in the low
30s brrrrr, but they had heaters), we LOVED it. The location was awesome. Loved the exclusive feeling of the area. 

My thoughts on the changes: 
the addition of wine/beer isn't worth a $10 increase, IMO...that seems a little excessive for that particular change; however, the addition of "seating" would *totally* be worth it to us. Because we have small kids, I will be annoyed if we get to the reserved viewing area and the tour guests are lined up in front. I don't really care about the pre-show, so that isn't a huge benefit to us. Finally, the closing of the Launch Bay early would stink if we weren't able to sneak out to visit the characters.


----------



## jlundeen

Mommy2Corinne said:


> View attachment 258970 View attachment 258971
> We did the party when it was outside in January of 2016. Even though it was during an extreme cold snap (nighttime was in the low
> 30s brrrrr, but they had heaters), we LOVED it. The location was awesome. Loved the exclusive feeling of the area.
> 
> My thoughts on the changes:
> the addition of wine/beer isn't worth a $10 increase, IMO...that seems a little excessive for that particular change; however, the addition of "seating" would *totally* be worth it to us. Because we have small kids, I will be annoyed if we get to the reserved viewing area and the tour guests are lined up in front. I don't really care about the pre-show, so that isn't a huge benefit to us. Finally, the closing of the Launch Bay early would stink if we weren't able to sneak out to visit the characters.


We did the outside show also, in April of 2016. 

Yep, I did like that venue better, especially with tables to spread folks out a bit.  I think we could all see a little better being spread out like that. 

And, since we have only adults in party, we don't need to use that time for the meet and greets.  Plus, now that there are no Jawas, there's no real big attraction for us for doing it in the launch bay. 

I really would LOVE seating, though.


----------



## FoxC63

RE:  Dessert Party
I was online this morning between 6am-6:25 and nothing but we are now!  We're booked for Friday. Oct 27th woohoo!


----------



## Disney & ME

Thanks to everyone on the boards for the info and updates. I have been waiting for this and the Highway in the Sky to finalize my October plans. This falls just before my 60 day FP window so awesome timing. And since I prefer wine to mixed drinks I am fine with the changes!


----------



## FastPasser.

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Why is that and any idea what will replace it?  Or will Fantasmic be the only night time show then?


With TSLand and SWLand, they'll have more than enough draw. No need to spend tons of money on a night time show if attendance is maxed out. Especially seeing that they have Fantasmic. Of course this is just a guess on my part.





Lesley Wake said:


> Nope! I've never actually been to WDW! Heading there for the first time in September


Wow, a first timer, that's great. Like the SW Disney Bounding.





Mommy2Corinne said:


> View attachment 258970 View attachment 258971
> We did the party when it was outside in January of 2016. The location was awesome. Loved the exclusive feeling of the area.


Yes, it was all that.





Mommy2Corinne said:


> View attachment 258970 View attachment 258971
> Even though it was during an extreme cold snap (nighttime was in the low
> 30s brrrrr, but they had heaters), we LOVED it.


I hope you really loved those heaters because they were a huge pain to put there. They were brought over every cold night by an outside source. The delivery person had to be met backstage by a CM, load the heaters on a large wagon, escort the wagon through a busy park, set them up and repeat in reverse at the end of the party.





Mommy2Corinne said:


> the addition of wine/beer isn't worth a $10 increase, IMO...that seems a little excessive for that particular change


For those that will have one or two beers or wines, at Disney prices, it pretty much covers the increase.





Mommy2Corinne said:


> however, the addition of "seating" would *totally* be worth it to us.


In the past whenever they've  added seating, they've also added other stuff, so the increase would be more than $10. It would have been at least $20. But I don't see how it would be possible to add seating to the existing venue without a drastic reduction in the number of guests, which is what they had to do at the FEA party at Epcot.

Just curious if you took any photos that included the event staff, not the servers?


----------



## Felicis

We are stoked about the beer, well, DH is. He is very much a beer drinker! I didn't notice that when I booked, was too excited it was finally live, I think.


----------



## FoxC63

Felicis said:


> We are stoked about the beer, well, DH is. He is very much a beer drinker! I didn't notice that when I booked, *was too excited it was finally live*, I think.



I know right!?!


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I didn't notice about the beer and wine but that's awesome. Maybe it's too much to hope but the seating would be great too, or maybe a more packable but slightly pricier souvenir, like a Star Wars pin.


----------



## FastPasser.

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Maybe it's too much to hope but the seating would be great too.


You're right, it is too much to wish for.





ofcabbagesandkings said:


> or maybe a more packable but slightly pricier souvenir, like a Star Wars pin.


The TIE fighter sells for about $20, do pins sell for more than that?


----------



## CanadianKrista

So I was complaining to DH about the changes, and he says "as long as we get to do the Jedi training I am happy".  I respond with "you know the Jedi training is just for the kids right?"

No, no he didn't, and apparently this was the only thing he was looking forward to in our trip.  So now we are both bummed out.  Sigh.


----------



## FastPasser.

CanadianKrista said:


> as long as we get to do the Jedi training I am happy


Book the party, there are plenty of Launch Bay CMs that will have a light saber duel with hubby. He will lose though.


----------



## superman007

FastPasser. said:


> ETA, Oh, and no Jawas.



Wait, what? No Jawas! I was looking forward to trades with them!


----------



## LadyG23

FastPasser. said:


> Book the party, there are plenty of Launch Bay CMs that will have a light saber duel with hubby. He will lose though.


Just read this out to my husband who now sees it as a personal challenge!


----------



## Cluelyss

superman007 said:


> Wait, what? No Jawas! I was looking forward to trades with them!


Jawas left last week


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

AllEars.net is reporting that Jingle Bell Jingle Bam will return to HS on November 7th

http://allears.net/tp/holiday.htm


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Thanks for explaining about the new lands eliminating the need for a show, Fastpasser.  Makes sense, but it makes me sad.  I really love the night time shows.


----------



## ministrychick77

All the new info makes me sad. We're not getting to the park till around 1pm anyway, so I don't even know if we can do the tour anymore. And while my BF drinks, I don't, so I'm not sure about the dessert party. 

So can someone please lay out how this changes the tour? And since it doesn't include the dessert party, does that mean the tour gets a new souvenir or do they get something different? 

Thanks for all the new info everyone!!


----------



## Christopher Maley

How certain is everyone that Galaxy's Edge will open on time in 2019? We want to start planning for September 2019. Also, when would Disney open to book for those dates?  Thanks!


----------



## SaharanTea

Huge shout out to FastPasser for his help here and elsewhere.  My family and I got a chance to meet him on our recent trip.  He's good people!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Christopher Maley said:


> How certain is everyone that Galaxy's Edge will open on time in 2019? We want to start planning for September 2019. Also, when would Disney open to book for those dates?  Thanks!


I doubt it will make a 2019 date. I think they project Disneyland's version will be open by then, but DHS is 6 months behind. One of my co-workers is working on the design of the building (an aspect of the mechanical engineering system), and he has toured both construction sites multiple times and been in meetings with the imagineers. He can't tell me everything but knows there are a lot of moving parts and additional complications so they will need as much time as possible. So far, Disney has only said DLR's version will be 2019 with no specific date given for DHS.


----------



## FastPasser.

PrincessHanasMom said:


> AllEars.net is reporting that Jingle Bell Jingle Bam will return to HS on November 7th


It was assumed earlier in the year that JBJB was returning, however what wasn't known was what sorely needed changes would be made to last year's show and the dates of the performances. The bigger unknown was the SWaGS schedule during Nov. and Dec. We do have that now.


ministrychick77 said:


> So can someone please lay out how this changes the tour?


The changes currently showing up are eliminating the dessert party, the start time, a different meeting place and the price reduction. What's not clear because of this statement *"There is a quick service meal and a dessert party (now through September 30, 2017) included with the tour."* is whether the QS meal has been eliminated. 


ministrychick77 said:


> And since it doesn't include the dessert party, does that mean the tour gets a new souvenir or do they get something different?


As the gift was part of the dessert party, a replacement gift is not showing up on the tour's info page.

The above info is based on what's currently officially posted and as usual, subject to change.



SaharanTea said:


> Huge shout out to FastPasser for his help here and elsewhere.  My family and I got a chance to meet him on our recent trip.  He's good people!


Thanks, great meeting you and your family at Epcot. Wish we had more time to chat but duty called.


----------



## FastPasser.

If the schedule currently shown on The HUB is correct, SWaGs will stop being performed on Nov. 8th and resume on Dec. 15th. JBJB will begin on Nov. 9th and will be performed every night in Dec. except for the 16th when Galactic Nights is expected to take place.

ETA, I had JBJB starting on Dec 9th, typo, it's Nov 9th


----------



## mesaboy2

Christopher Maley said:


> How certain is everyone that Galaxy's Edge will open on time in 2019? We want to start planning for September 2019. Also, when would Disney open to book for those dates?  Thanks!



"On time" I think currently means "later in 2019" according to official Disney--that's as specific as they've been.  Planning a September 2019 trip hoping that SWGE is open is pretty risky in my opinion.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

FastPasser. said:


> If the schedule currently shown on The HUB is correct, SWaGs will stop being performed on Nov. 8th and resume on Dec. 15th. JBJB will begin on Dec. 9th and will be performed every night in Dec. except for the 16th when Galactic Nights is expected to take place.



Thanks for this info. While it makes me extremely sad, at least I can move on from dreams of my Star Wars loving family at the dessert party and adjust my Thanksgiving week plans accordingly.


----------



## Cynergy

FastPasser. said:


> If the schedule currently shown on The HUB is correct, SWaGs will stop being performed on Nov. 8th and resume on Dec. 15th. JBJB will begin on Nov. 9th and will be performed every night in Dec. except for the 16th when Galactic Nights is expected to take place.



Thanks for the info. I guess we will not get SWaGS for our HS day 11/11. Shifting plans to go see Fantasmic instead. And now I need to start searching again for a PPO breakfast at H&V to get a good JTA time, which I couldn't get at 180.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> If the schedule currently shown on The HUB is correct, SWaGs will stop being performed on Nov. 8th and resume on Dec. 15th. JBJB will begin on Nov. 9th and will be performed every night in Dec. except for the 16th when Galactic Nights is expected to take place.
> 
> ETA, I had JBJB starting on Dec 9th, typo, it's Nov 9th


I am so glad we booked earlier this year.  Figured that JBJB would take the place of SWAGS early in Nov!  Once last year was more than enough for missing the SWAGS and since it won't be around after SW:GE opens, I'm really glad we'll see it this year!


----------



## yulilin3

I want to echo the many thanks to @FastPasser. 
The SWaGS schedule is updated on the WDW site 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-spectacular/
from 11/01 to 11/04 it's at 8pm
11/05 to 11/08 at 6:45pm
then it's dark until Dec. 15th when it's at 9pm
Dec. 16th is dark, I'm almost 100% sure that's Galactic Nights night
Dec. 17th through Dec 23rd at 9pm
Dec 24th through Dec 30th at 10pm
Dec 31st at midnight


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> "On time" I think currently means "later in 2019" according to official Disney--that's as specific as they've been.  Planning a September 2019 trip hoping that SWGE is open is pretty risky in my opinion.


Agreed, I am hoping for a late 2019 opening but wouldn't plan my trip around it or specifically for it.
Progress on construction is coming along nicely though


----------



## Christopher Maley

yulilin3 said:


> Agreed, I am hoping for a late 2019 opening but wouldn't plan my trip around it or specifically for it.
> Progress on construction is coming along nicely though



We were hoping September would be late enough in the year by that point.  The problem is now that we have been researching about how to save and discussing it, we want to go now, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Christopher Maley said:


> We were hoping September would be late enough in the year by that point.  The problem is now that we have been researching about how to save and discussing it, we want to go now, lol.


If you have the means I would plan a trip for next year to take advantage of the TSLand opening and then maybe 2020 to be sure that SWLand is open


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> The SWaGS schedule is updated on the WDW site


So much for hoping that they would have both shows and both parties on different nights. I did wonder if it was too out of the box for Disney to offer it.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> So much for hoping that they would have both shows and both parties on different nights. I did wonder if it was too out of the box for Disney to offer it.


I really don't understand why?
Most people plan on coming to Disney for more than a day
It would probably increase the purchase of park hoppers
It wouldn't cost Disney anything extra (put out 1 show and 1 party a night)
It would make everyone happy


----------



## Christopher Maley

yulilin3 said:


> If you have the means I would plan a trip for next year to take advantage of the TSLand opening and then maybe 2020 to be sure that SWLand is open



I might be not looked at fondly but we don't really have interest in TSLand.


----------



## brnrss34

Christopher Maley said:


> I might be not looked at fondly but we don't really have interest in TSLand.


 You don't think Slinky roller coaster would be cool?


----------



## Christopher Maley

Is there a best way to stay updated with how on track SWLand is?  BTW, we know we'd never afford the SWhotel so that isn't an issue for us.


----------



## Christopher Maley

brnrss34 said:


> You don't think Slinky roller coaster would be cool?



I just saw the animation for it. We just think TS is "okay" but don't get excited for the franchise. My wife would never ride it.  I would, but she'd wait for me.


----------



## mesaboy2

Christopher Maley said:


> Is there a best way to stay updated with how on track SWLand is?  BTW, we know we'd never afford the SWhotel so that isn't an issue for us.



Disney itself doesn't give meaningful progress updates, but reading forums like this one regularly is probably the best way to keep up to date.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> It would make everyone happy


On the surface it sure seems that way.


----------



## HCinKC

Christopher Maley said:


> How certain is everyone that Galaxy's Edge will open on time in 2019? We want to start planning for September 2019. Also, when would Disney open to book for those dates?  Thanks!



Rumors/estimations say spring 2019 for DL and fall 2019 for WDW. No doubt, with it's popularity, Disney will do their best to get these lands open "on time". Not saying the estimations won't change, but I don't think we're looking at a year delay or anything. However, I do agree that planning a fall 2019 trip around it is risky. If it is important to you, I'd push to after the new year at least.

@rteetz keeps a couple of pretty good threads going regarding HS & SWGE. You can find lots of updates, theories, and some facts over in the Rumors forum.
HS Updates
SWGE News
Rumor Tracking


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Christopher Maley said:


> Is there a best way to stay updated with how on track SWLand is?  BTW, we know we'd never afford the SWhotel so that isn't an issue for us.


I'd follow these two threads here on DIS as a place to start...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/star-wars-galaxys-edge-news.3618021/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> For those that will have one or two beers or wines, at Disney prices, it pretty much covers the increase.


For me, I would be replacing the mixed drinks with wine, most likely, and DH would be replacing the drinks with beer....I'm assuming this would be the case with most people, so technically people wouldn't be drinking more, and therefore Disney wouldn't need to recoup costs by charging more. But it's certainly a good ploy to get away with it, imo. 

I'm sure we will pony up for it when we return to DHS, though.


----------



## ArielSRL

SaharanTea said:


> Huge shout out to FastPasser for his help here and elsewhere.  My family and I got a chance to meet him on our recent trip.  He's good people!


Highly agree!


----------



## CanadianKrista

So I assume on the dates when SWaGS is back at 9:30 late in Dec, it will be the Star Wars dessert party?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I want to echo the many thanks to @FastPasser.
> The SWaGS schedule is updated on the WDW site
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-spectacular/
> from 11/01 to 11/04 it's at 8pm
> 11/05 to 11/08 at 6:45pm
> then it's dark until Dec. 15th when it's at 9pm
> Dec. 16th is dark, I'm almost 100% sure that's Galactic Nights night
> Dec. 17th through Dec 23rd at 9pm
> Dec 24th through Dec 30th at 10pm
> Dec 31st at midnight


So JBJB ends Dec 14?

Or are both shows running the last 2 weeks like they did last year?


----------



## yulilin3

CanadianKrista said:


> So I assume on the dates when SWaGS is back at 9:30 late in Dec, it will be the Star Wars dessert party?


Last year they did only the jbjb dessert party through the 31st


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> therefore Disney wouldn't need to recoup costs by charging more. But it's certainly a good ploy to get away with it, imo.


I'm shocked that they would do such a thing. 

In all fairness though, there is an expense incurred in having to simply stock the bar with beer and wine. Add the profit margin and voila, that'll be $10 please. And you're right, in most cases it's one or the other, but they know you'll pay more for the option of having beer and wine.

I'm strictly a wine drinker and paying $10 plus dollars for a glass of wine at WDW kills me because I know full well what it costs.


----------



## bellenbooks4me

CanadianKrista said:


> So I assume on the dates when SWaGS is back at 9:30 late in Dec, it will be the Star Wars dessert party?


That is my question too, as I thought that throughout December (11/7-12/31) that JBJB would be showing. So with all of the dates for SWAG during December (12/15 and after 12/17) at like 9 or 10 pm (even on park days when the hours are listed as closing at 8 or 9pm) does this mean that JBJB is only primarily in November and will end on 12/15? Or will they still have the SWAG fireworks and alternate the dessert parties when JBJB shows? So will the SWAG event time mean a SWAG dessert party on those nights or will they just have the fireworks and JBJB earlier with a dessert party? (Maybe we won't know for sure until JBJB times are released)


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> So JBJB ends Dec 14?
> 
> Or are both shows running the last 2 weeks like they did last year?


That's what they did last year,  both shows through the 31st


----------



## FastPasser.

bellenbooks4me said:


> That is my question too, as I thought that throughout December (11/7-12/31) that JBJB would be showing. So with all of the dates for SWAG during December (12/15 and after 12/17) at like 9 or 10 pm (even on park days when the hours are listed as closing at 8 or 9pm) does this mean that JBJB is only primarily in November and will end on 12/15? Or will they still have the SWAG fireworks and alternate the dessert parties when JBJB shows? So will the SWAG event time mean a SWAG dessert party on those nights or will they just have the fireworks and JBJB earlier with a dessert party? (Maybe we won't know for sure until JBJB times are released)


While the dates and times for all the SWaGS and JBJB shows have all been released, no info for either party has been, so the puzzle can't be put together without those pieces. 

We can also make some accurate assumptions as to when the JBJB party will take place in Nov. and early Dec, but I'm having a problem filling in the blanks regarding the last two weeks in Dec.


----------



## bellenbooks4me

FastPasser. said:


> If the schedule currently shown on The HUB is correct, SWaGs will stop being performed on Nov. 8th and resume on Dec. 15th. JBJB will begin on Nov. 9th and will be performed every night in Dec. except for the 16th when Galactic Nights is expected to take place.
> 
> ETA, I had JBJB starting on Dec 9th, typo, it's Nov 9th



Sorry if this was already answered earlier, but what is "THE HUB"?


----------



## FastPasser.

bellenbooks4me said:


> Sorry if this was already answered earlier, but what is "THE HUB"?


It's the Disney cast member and selected users website.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> I'm strictly a wine drinker and paying $10 plus dollars for a glass of wine at WDW kills me because I know full well what it costs.


I tòtally agree!

I'm a mostly wine drinker, probably because I drink mostly at home and it is a lot easier to pour a glass than mix a drink...lol...so at Disney or when out places, I usually go with mixed drinks - not that they are worth the $12.50 price tag, either - but the ones at the party weren't necessarily ones I would choose, so I'm thinking I'd go wine there now that it's an option for the future.


----------



## Lightsoutx12

Not sure if this is the proper thread to ask. But has anyone heard if Disney will be doing something similar for the release of The last Jedi, where you purchased a movie ticket and admission to DHS for around $100 and there was an after party there after the movie? It may have been something that was only for The force awakens since it was the first movie in the new trilogy but I think it would be a big success as when I went to the first one it was sold out and crowded.


----------



## yulilin3

Lightsoutx12 said:


> Not sure if this is the proper thread to ask. But has anyone heard if Disney will be doing something similar for the release of The last Jedi, where you purchased a movie ticket and admission to DHS for around $100 and there was an after party there after the movie? It may have been something that was only for The force awakens since it was the first movie in the new trilogy but I think it would be a big success as when I went to the first one it was sold out and crowded.


It looks like they will be doing Star Wars Galactic Nights on Saturday Dec 16th. The park is closing earlier and SWaGS is returning on the 15th but dark on the 16th. I'm not sure if they will add the movie itself, 2 years ago it was a bit of a problem coordinating the movie plus party


----------



## yulilin3

I've been in and out of the house all day so not sure if this has already been announced but  JBJB is at 6:30pm and SWaGS is at 9pm or  10pm starting Dec. 15th. Again Dec 16th is dark for both shows (Galactic Nights special ticketed event possible) So both shows will be performed. I assume that the only one to have a dessert party associated with it will be JBJB like last year


----------



## yulilin3

Force Friday announced for Sept 1st
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...ced-for-star-wars-the-last-jedi/#23ae8beb2e16


----------



## Lightsoutx12

Yeah I can easily imagine how hectic it was planning that. I did an early showing at about 6 so that I would have plenty of time in the park, but it didn't make much sense to me the people who had a 8 or 9 showing because they had such limited time in the park. Oh well I guess, we'll have to wait and see i suppose.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has already been announced but  JBJB is at 6:30pm


And that's the part I'm having an issue with which I alluded to in a previous post. It just seems so early for a dessert party. Why not have SWaGS at 10pm on both weeks?


----------



## Linda67

Oh well, looks like I'm not going to see the show during our November trip.  Shame they aren't running both on alternate nights


----------



## bellenbooks4me

yulilin3 said:


> I've been in and out of the house all day so not sure if this has already been announced but  JBJB is at 6:30pm and SWaGS is at 9pm or  10pm starting Dec. 15th. Again Dec 16th is dark for both shows (Galactic Nights special ticketed event possible) So both shows will be performed. I assume that the only one to have a dessert party associated with it will be JBJB like last year



So for the end of December dates, if the JBJB party would start at 6:30 pm would the dessert party be at 5:00 pm? That seems kind of early for a dessert party... and for a projection show, as is it dark enough? Though it would leave a lot of time between JBJB and SWAGS for people who are park hopping .....


----------



## FastPasser.

bellenbooks4me said:


> That seems kind of early for a dessert party.


My point exactly.


----------



## dismom57

yulilin3 said:


> Force Friday announced for Sept 1st



Thinking of doing the party that night.  Does this offer anything special?


----------



## Lesley Wake

dismom57 said:


> Thinking of doing the party that night.  Does this offer anything special?


Force Friday is just when they release new SW toys-pretty much those for The Last Jedi. Nothing special at parks, just stores everywhere!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I've been in and out of the house all day so not sure if this has already been announced but  JBJB is at 6:30pm and SWaGS is at 9pm or  10pm starting Dec. 15th.


Interesting, as last year SWAGS played first, then JBJB. I wonder if that means the SW party will return once they start offering both shows? Or if there will be a JBJB dessert party at all? What time is JBJB showing up until December 15?


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FastPasser. said:


> I hope you really loved those heaters because they were a huge pain to put there. They were brought over every cold night by an outside source. The delivery person had to be met backstage by a CM, load the heaters on a large wagon, escort the wagon through a busy park, set them up and repeat in reverse at the end of the party.For those that will have one or two beers or wines, at Disney prices, it pretty much covers the increase.In the past whenever they've  added seating, they've also added other stuff, so the increase would be more than $10. It would have been at least $20. But I don't see how it would be possible to add seating to the existing venue without a drastic reduction in the number of guests, which is what they had to do at the FEA party at Epcot.
> 
> Just curious if you took any photos that included the event staff, not the servers?



Wow, that sounds like a ton of work with the heaters!!! But yes...they were very much appreciated and liked by our family. 

Bummer about the seating...it really would be awesome. 

And no, I looked through the pics from the party...unfortunately no pics of any event staff.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> And that's the part I'm having an issue with which I alluded to in a previous post. It just seems so early for a dessert party. Why not have SWaGS at 10pm on both weeks?


Maybe they'll have the dessert party inside disney jr? Sunset is at 5:30pm the last 2 weeks of December


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Interesting, as last year SWAGS played first, then JBJB. I wonder if that means the SW party will return once they start offering both shows? Or if there will be a JBJB dessert party at all? What time is JBJB showing up until December 15?


8pm until December 14th. Then goes to 6:30pm
Remember last year they added swags as an addition,  it wasn't planned in advance,  jbjb was already on the schedule, dessert parties were booked so they had to add swags before jbjb


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe they'll have the dessert party inside disney jr? Sunset is at 5:30pm the last 2 weeks of December


They'll do that only if it's going to rain. Had to do it once or twice last year and it's nowhere near as nice as having it in the courtyard. It's not the venue that I'm questioning, but if JBJB is at 6:30, guests will have to arrive between 4:30 and 5 for the party. It's just a departure from the norm.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> They'll do that only if it's going to rain. Had to do it once or twice last year and it's nowhere near as nice as having it in the courtyard. It's not the venue that I'm questioning, but if JBJB is at 6:30, guests will have to arrive between 4:30 and 5 for the party. It's just a departure from the norm.


I agree it is really early.  I love the courtyard setting as well.  Do you think the courtyard will go behind walls during the change to the new ride?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Do you think the courtyard will go behind walls during the change to the new ride?


If you look at the satellite images of the GMR, you'll notice that the Chinese Theater facade extension is a totally separate structure from the actual ride building. From what I've heard, the new attraction will be built inside the main building behind the theater. If they wanted to, and for all I know, they could remove the structure that connects the facade to the main building and the theater would be a stand alone structure.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> If you look at the satellite images of the GMR, you'll notice that the Chinese Theater facade extension is a totally separate structure from the actual ride building. From what I've heard, the new attraction will be built inside the main building behind the theater. If they wanted to, and for all I know, they could remove the structure that connects the facade to the main building and the theater would be a stand alone structure.


Yeah I knew that, I'm just wondering if they would just completely block off the courtyard while the are working on the attraction, then move the party indoors


----------



## MikeRx

Does anyone know when the October afternoon SW tours will be released? We've booked an 8am tour (10/9) and would really like the afternoon so we can use FP+ and rope drop in the morning.   Our FP+ window opens at 4am AZ time Tuesday and I'd like to get them set and not have to change later on.

Cast members on the tour phone line have little to no info at this point.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## yulilin3

MikeRx said:


> Does anyone know when the October afternoon SW tours will be released? We've booked an 8am tour (10/9) and would really like the afternoon so we can use FP+ and rope drop in the morning.   Our FP+ window opens at 4am AZ time Tuesday and I'd like to get them set and not have to change later on.
> 
> Cast members on the tour phone line have little to no info at this point.
> Thanks
> Mike


I believe the afternoon tour for Oct at this point is just a CM that said it might happen, it's not a sure thing


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I believe the afternoon tour for Oct at this point is just a CM that said it might happen, it's not a sure thing


And you should take everything those pesky CMs say with a grain of salt.


----------



## RJstanis

yulilin3 said:


> I've been in and out of the house all day so not sure if this has already been announced but  JBJB is at 6:30pm and SWaGS is at 9pm or  10pm starting Dec. 15th. Again Dec 16th is dark for both shows (Galactic Nights special ticketed event possible) So both shows will be performed. I assume that the only one to have a dessert party associated with it will be JBJB like last year



If that is the case would that mean only a reserved viewing section for JBJB and not SWaGS, or does the dessert party give you a section for both when both shows are playing on the same night?


----------



## RJstanis

And do y'all think the more than likely Galactic Night is worth rearranging my schedule to attend? I would imagine it would be very crowded. Would all the rides be open during that time too, and if so are the lines shorter by chance?


----------



## foohpah

Well this is just terrible news.  We planned on going to HS with my SW loving family on Thanksgiving Day in part to see the SW nighttime show and events - was even hoping to splurge on the dessert party since it was a #1 thing my family wanted to do.  Now it is not even showing....  I really would have made different park plans but now trying to get ADR's and everything else switched for a major holiday is not going to be easy at all.  What a disappointment - I really do not understand why they cannot show both or at least alternate nights.


----------



## Cluelyss

RJstanis said:


> If that is the case would that mean only a reserved viewing section for JBJB and not SWaGS, or does the dessert party give you a section for both when both shows are playing on the same night?


Last year the JBJB dessert party didn't start until after SWAGS ended, so the reserved area was open to the public for SWAGS.


----------



## Cynergy

Not that it will change anything, but I sent an email to Guest Services stating my disappointment that we will not get to see SWaGS during our trip in early November. I put in the email that I understand that during the holidays that different shows are offered, but it is a shame that people who chose to go during that time do not have the chance to see a popular fireworks show.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> 8pm until December 14th. Then goes to 6:30pm
> Remember last year they added swags as an addition,  it wasn't planned in advance,  jbjb was already on the schedule, dessert parties were booked so they had to add swags before jbjb


Right. Though last year the JBJB dessert party didn't start until 8, so the show would have been at 9 (at least the night we did it). So makes me wonder if they'll be a dessert party for JBJB at all, or if it will just remain SW (and take a break for a few weeks?).


----------



## FastPasser.

Cluelyss said:


> So makes me wonder if they'll be a dessert party for JBJB at all


It was very popular, my sense, not confirmed, is that there will be a JBJB dessert party as long as there is a JBJB show, but we won't know until the dates and times are released.


----------



## Lynne G

Hoping to see the end of December filled out soon. We'd like to have both JBJB and SWaGs on the same night, and the dessert party cover both.  

Did anyone see, as I am also trying for a fantasmic meal, but I see a dessert tray with fantasmic viewing also listed, but every time I click for the dessert tray, Stitch eats it?  Hmmm, I would much rather have, a hopefully much less expensive, dessert tray for my family with reserved seating, than a meal.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lynne G said:


> Hoping to see the end of December filled out soon. We'd like to have both JBJB and SWaGs on the same night


We already know the times for SWaGS and the JBJB shows. They will both take place during the last two weeks in Dec.





Lynne G said:


> and the dessert party cover both.


That's unlikely.


----------



## Jays2013

So...as I understand it, the Galactic Spectacular will still take place the first week in November? We were hoping to see it Nov. 1. It's what DH wants to do most of all this trip. (I'm still working on the dessert party.  )


----------



## yulilin3

Jays2013 said:


> So...as I understand it, the Galactic Spectacular will still take place the first week in November? We were hoping to see it Nov. 1. It's what DH wants to do most of all this trip. (I'm still working on the dessert party.  )


SWaGS will take place nightly until Nov 8th. Then it will come back Dec. 15th


----------



## yulilin3

Lynne G said:


> Did anyone see, as I am also trying for a fantasmic meal, but I see a dessert tray with fantasmic viewing also listed, but every time I click for the dessert tray, Stitch eats it? Hmmm, I would much rather have, a hopefully much less expensive, dessert tray for my family with reserved seating, than a meal.


I just saw that. That would be cool as they will probably do it in the designed area on top of the F! theater. I have done private dessert parties from that spot a couple of times and while it is not the best view of the show (too far and if you are seated in the back tables the view is not great) it's a cool atmosphere.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lynne G said:


> if you are seated in the back tables the view is not great.


Having been there many, many times, I've noticed that if you're stuffing your face with food, booze and desserts, the show appears to be secondary.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Having been there many, many times, I've noticed that if you're stuffing your face with food, booze and desserts, the show appears to be secondary.


and you know I'm a sucker for a dessert party, so I would probably go to do just that 
Plus during the show is a great time to stuff those plastic containers with some goodies


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> and you know I'm a sucker for a dessert party, so I would probably go to do just that


Hasn't it been a while since you've done one. You must be due.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Hasn't it been a while since you've done one. You must be due.


I am considering the Frozen one, I just dislike Illuminations but will def do the JBJB if it comes back.


----------



## FoxC63

We'll probably gift 2 of the 3 Tie-Fighter popcorn buckets to some lucky kids.  I'm hoping to take home one or two from MNSSHP, that's if they're different from last year.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

FoxC63 said:


> We'll probably gift 2 of the 3 Tie-Fighter popcorn buckets to some lucky kids.  I'm hoping to take home one or two from MNSSHP, that's if they're different from last year.


I think I must be tired. When I first read the last line, I thought you were referring to "some lucky kids" from the previous sentence. I hope you meant popcorn buckets. Anyway, it gave me a bit of a chuckle and made me think how stupid I am today.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I think I must be tired. When I first read the last line, I thought you were referring to "some lucky kids" from the previous sentence. I hope you meant popcorn buckets. Anyway, it gave me a bit of a chuckle and made me think how stupid I am today.


----------



## RJstanis

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I think I must be tired. When I first read the last line, I thought you were referring to "some lucky kids" from the previous sentence. I hope you meant popcorn buckets. Anyway, it gave me a bit of a chuckle and made me think how stupid I am today.



That's hilarious. It reminded me a couple of years ago I was at a waterpark here in Houston with my kids at the kiddie pool section. I was standing to the side watching them when a chatty mom came up to me talking for some reason about who knows what. She finally asked "So which one is yours?". And I replied "I don't know, I haven't picked yet" with a straight face (and a coy smile in my mind). Needless to say that conversation was over quickly (and happily).


----------



## LvsTnk

Jingle Bell dessert party is live I only post that here because I know some are trying to plan what and which to do when.


----------



## sunset7132

i dont know if they will have star wars in dec they just opened up booking for jingle jam jingle bam https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-holiday-party/


----------



## Cynergy

LvsTnk said:


> Jingle Bell dessert party is live I only post that here because I know some are trying to plan what and which to do when.



Well that 100% confirms no SWaGS for us on 11/11.


----------



## sunset7132

Cynergy said:


> Well that 100% confirms no SWaGS for us on 11/11.


im sorry to break that to you if you were looking forward to it ;(


----------



## sunset7132

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-holiday-party/    they added the movie magic show to it as well, now open up Rivers of lights and frozen ever after whats the holdup grrrr lol


----------



## RJstanis

Bummer, and confirms only one dessert party per night or no star wars. Was really hoping for reserved viewing for Star Wars . Oh well it was wishful thinking anyway.

I've never booked one of these before. I prepaid to reserve but is that my final payment or does it hold the money right now? Was hoping to use gift cards to pay.


----------



## sunset7132

RJstanis said:


> Bummer, and confirms only one dessert party per night or no star wars. Was really hoping for reserved viewing for Star Wars . Oh well it was wishful thinking anyway.
> 
> I've never booked one of these before. I prepaid to reserve but is that my final payment or does it hold the money right now? Was hoping to use gift cards to pay.


if you mean you booked the jingle jam , yes they charge your card asap


----------



## preemiemama

*Here* is the link to the DPB announcement with some details about the party.  It does have the JBJB party for all of December.


----------



## Cynergy

sunset7132 said:


> im sorry to break that to you if you were looking forward to it ;(



I've prepared for it. We did see SWaGS last August and did the dessert party. We will just do Fantasmic since we skipped it last time.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Drat, 5pm JBJB party on those days both are showing.  No SWaGS party for us.


----------



## RJstanis

sunset7132 said:


> if you mean you booked the jingle jam , yes they charge your card asap



Could I change it to gift cards down the road via phone-a-cm? No worries if no one knows


----------



## CanadianKrista

Anyone know why it is more expensive in those last two weeks?  Is there anything additional added, like say reserved viewing for SWaGS?


----------



## sunset7132

CanadianKrista said:


> Anyone know why it is more expensive in those last two weeks?  Is there anything addition added, like say reserved views for SWaGS?[/QUOTEprobably becasue its closer to xmas, they added the movie magic projection show to this show


----------



## sunset7132

RJstanis said:


> Could I change it to gift cards down the road via phone-a-cm? No worries if no one knows


no not for dessert partys   sorry i wish the same


----------



## sunset7132

preemiemama said:


> *Here* is the link to the DPB announcement with some details about the party.  It does have the JBJB party for all of December.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-holiday-party/


----------



## RJstanis

CanadianKrista said:


> Anyone know why it is more expensive in those last two weeks?  Is there anything additional added, like say reserved viewing for SWaGS?



Doesn't look like it, but reserved viewing for Disney Movie Magic....

Then, wrap up your merry evening in a reserved viewing area for 2 shows—the all-new Disney Movie Magic and Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!, a holiday spectacular hosted by elves Wayne and Lanny from ABC’s animated special _Prep & Landing_.


----------



## CanadianKrista

RJstanis said:


> Doesn't look like it, but reserved viewing for Disney Movie Magic....
> 
> Then, wrap up your merry evening in a reserved viewing area for 2 shows—the all-new Disney Movie Magic and Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!, a holiday spectacular hosted by elves Wayne and Lanny from ABC’s animated special _Prep & Landing_.



Yes, but that's for the whole time, it sounds like.  I'm wondering why the increase after Dec 17, which is when SWaGS is back....could just be the "closer to Christmas, more likely to sell out" thing


----------



## Cluelyss

CanadianKrista said:


> Yes, but that's for the whole time, it sounds like.  I'm wondering why the increase after Dec 17, which is when SWaGS is back....could just be the "closer to Christmas, more likely to sell out" thing


That would be my guess too. SWAGS is too long after JBJB to have reserved viewing for all 3, unless they leave the reserved area up and allow you to return?


----------



## bellenbooks4me

After some juggling I did go ahead and schedule the JBJB dessert party on 12/27 - will probably stick around for SWAGS no matter what. At least we can see both shows & the goodies are always a bonus. Will be our first dessert party, so that is exciting.

Now just waiting on ROL packages & Frozen ever after dessert party days to be released.


----------



## yulilin3

bellenbooks4me said:


> After some juggling I did go ahead and schedule the JBJB dessert party on 12/27 - will probably badly stick around for SWAGS no matter what. At least we can see both shows & the goodies are always a bonus. Will be our first dessert party, so that is exciting.
> 
> Now just waiting on ROL packages & Frozen ever after dessert party days to be released.


I can tell you that between the SWaGS and the JBJB dessert party I actually liked the JBJB better,  something about the food and the venue made it more magical to me (I know this might as a shock to most  )


----------



## FastPasser.

I may have missed it but from Dec 15-31, both the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! party and the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be offered.


----------



## CanadianKrista

FastPasser. said:


> I may have missed it but from Dec 15-31, both the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! party and the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be offered.



What?  Yay!  Any idea when they will start booking the SWaGS one?  I was seriously considering doing the event on the 16th (if they ever announce it), but maybe not now with that news.


----------



## FastPasser.

CanadianKrista said:


> Any idea when they will start booking the SWaGS one?


I'm surprised that it hasn't opened up as the JBJB party has.


----------



## Veronique

We booked the Star Wars party on August 12 and now looks like we'll be fighting crowds all day  I hope this won't be too crazy crowded !! 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/hollywood-studios-expecting-huge-crowds-great-movie-ride-closing-operating-hours-extended/


----------



## CanadianKrista

Okay, now that I've got it in my head that maybe we'll do the 16th if it is a Galactic nights event....anyone know how crowded these are?  My main question would be how hard it would be to get my kids into the Jedi training....


----------



## FastPasser.

Veronique said:


> We booked the Star Wars party on August 12 and now looks like we'll be fighting crowds all day  I hope this won't be too crazy crowded !


Even better reason to book the party.


----------



## Jays2013

Is it odd that JBJB parties are open for December, but still nothing for SWAGS in early November? I was hoping for Nov. 1.


----------



## jlundeen

Jays2013 said:


> Is it odd that JBJB parties are open for December, but still nothing for SWAGS in early November? I was hoping for Nov. 1.


I'm with you!  We're looking for Nov 2.

ETA:  Just had a terrible thought...do we know for sure if they will be doing SWAGS at all in NOV?   The last one bookable is for Oct. 31, which is a Tuesday...what if they don't plan to do any until the JBJB show/party starts the following week....  That would really be terrible since we got aced out of the SWAGS party last year because at the last minute they decided to substitute the JBJB...so this year, we thought we were safe with a Halloween-time trip instead of a Christmas-time trip....  agggggghhhhhh!!!!  I'll really lose it if we miss it again!


----------



## bellenbooks4me

FastPasser. said:


> I may have missed it but from Dec 15-31, both the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! party and the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be offered.


So they will have JBJB party at 5pm and the show at 6:30 and then a SWAGS party at 9 pm with show at 10:30 the same night?


----------



## bellenbooks4me

Has anyone heard anything about January 1 dessert party for SWAGS? As no fireworks are scheduled yet for January


----------



## rteetz

bellenbooks4me said:


> Has anyone heard anything about January 1 dessert party for SWAGS? As no fireworks are scheduled yet for January


We just heard about December so it's going to be a little bit before we hear about January.


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Just had a terrible thought...do we know for sure if they will be doing SWAGS at all in NOV?


Yes we do know. SWaGS will take place up until Nov 8th.


----------



## yulilin3

bellenbooks4me said:


> Has anyone heard anything about January 1 dessert party for SWAGS? As no fireworks are scheduled yet for January


Schedules for the show and dessert party don't come out until a couple of months prior
You can see the historical date when they are released on page 1 post 11


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Could I change it to gift cards down the road via phone-a-cm? No worries if no one knows



I payed for my MNSSHP dessert party with a Disney Gift Card when I called last year - no issues.


----------



## FoxC63

Museum of Fine Arts in St. Petersburg, FL is hosting a Star Wars costume exhibit.  Looks like members night is scheduled for Nov. 11 & 12.  

Link:  http://mfastpete.org/exh/star-wars/


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Yes we do know. SWaGS will take place up until Nov 8th.


thank you.....I am breathing again!


----------



## Jays2013

FastPasser. said:


> Yes we do know. SWaGS will take place up until Nov 8th.


Thanks! And the waiting game continues...


----------



## RJstanis

FastPasser. said:


> I may have missed it but from Dec 15-31, both the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! party and the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be offered.



Do you know this for certain or what you are hearing?

If they do, which one would you recommend?

Our factors: We've never done one, never seen either show, and have never been during Xmas season until this year. Two young Star Wars crazy fanatics (DS 5 and 7). We only plan to be at HS that afternoon and will be doing JTA (early sign up then hopping to AK), TSMM, ToT, and ST (via FP ) and whatever else and characters we have time for. It will be our last night at Disney and will be Dec 19th, so it would be nice to have some Xmas cheer before heading home too.

I can't thank you enough for your posts throughout these forums. Your joy for your job, plus the information you share, is invaluable. Anytime I see your posts I try to read!


----------



## FastPasser.

RJstanis said:


> Do you know this for certain or what you are hearing?


Yes, it is for certain. Below is a direct quote from Disney.
*
"From Dec. 15-31, both the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Dessert Party and the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be offered."*


RJstanis said:


> If they do, which one would you recommend?


My preference, as far as the party goes, would be the JBJB party mainly because of the setting.


RJstanis said:


> I can't thank you enough for your posts throughout these forums. Your joy for your job, plus the information you share, is invaluable. Anytime I see your posts I try to read!


Thanks for the kind words, it's my pleasure.


----------



## FastPasser.

To change topics for a while. The stage at center stage where A Galaxy Far, Far Away takes place was recently reassembled after being removed for a short time. A new stage concept comprised of movable platforms that would be removed before the night time shows was rumored to be what would replace the permanent stage. Something didn't work as planned and the permanent stage suddenly reappeared.

It was thought by many experts that it was the end of the movable stage concept, thus the return of the old stage. I didn't think the project was cancelled for a minute. And after watching the movable stages being tested backstage tonight, too big to fail applies in this case. And I mean they are big.

Picture the existing stage with the screens in position for the "A Galaxy Far, Far Away" show. Divide that setup into three sections. Add large wheels and motors to move it from backstage to Center Stage, and that's the new setup.

Each stage section is about 50 feet long with built in video screens that rise up for the show. It's a very impressive system. It was working, and there is no way it's not going to be used.


----------



## Dan Murphy

RJstanis said:


> I can't thank you enough for your posts throughout these forums. Your joy for your job, plus the information you share, is invaluable. Anytime I see your posts I try to read!


Agreed


----------



## Lesley Wake

FastPasser. said:


> To change topics for a while. The stage at center stage where A Galaxy Far, Far Away takes place was recently reassembled after being removed for a short time. A new stage concept comprised of movable platforms that would be removed before the night time shows was rumored to be what would replace the permanent stage. Something didn't work as planned and the permanent stage suddenly reappeared.
> 
> It was thought by many experts that it was the end of the movable stage concept, thus the return of the old stage. I didn't think the project was cancelled for a minute. And after watching the movable stages being tested backstage tonight, too big to fail applies in this case. And I mean they are big.
> 
> Picture the existing stage with the screens in position for the "A Galaxy Far, Far Away" show. Divide that setup into three sections. Add large wheels and motors to move it from backstage to Center Stage, and that's the new setup.
> 
> Each stage section is about 50 feet long with built in video screens that rise up for the show. It's a very impressive system. It was working, and there is no way it's not going to be used.


Cool! Any idea when they will start using it? It'd be neat to see on our trip in a month! I only hope we don't end up at a time when they are tearing down the old stage and stop the show for a couple days  I know some people say it's just a glorified Star Wars fashion show, but I'm all for that!


----------



## buzzrelly

So I have been stalking the WDW website for the Star Wars dessert parties to open up…I am specifically looking to go on November 2. Wouldn't you know, they opened up the dates through October 31st, and NOW just released the Jingle Jam dessert parties starting November 9th…Ugh! I'm so frustrated! So currently there is NOTHING for November 1-8th…does anyone think they will add Star Wars parties in here? Thanks! I'm getting slightly impatient waiting


----------



## FastPasser.

Lesley Wake said:


> Cool! Any idea when they will start using it? It'd be neat to see on our trip in a month!


Nope, they've been backstage working out the bugs for a few weeks. They look great and appear to be moving around ok. No date on when the switch will take place though.


Lesley Wake said:


> It'd be neat to see on our trip in a month!


Here's the thing, when the 3 sections are in place, I don't think most people will be able to tell that it's not the current stage.


----------



## FastPasser.

buzzrelly said:


> Wouldn't you know, they opened up the dates through October 31st, and NOW just released the Jingle Jam dessert parties starting November 9th…Ugh! I'm so frustrated! So currently there is NOTHING for November 1-8th…does anyone think they will add Star Wars parties in here?


It's one of two things. It's either a glitch in the system and those dates will become available, or because it's the same exact team that puts on both the SW and JBJB parties, they may need some time to work out the details and maybe even do a test run of the JBJB party before it actually switches over. Hopefully for you it's just a glitch, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a week off.


----------



## focusondisney

RJstanis said:


> I can't thank you enough for your posts throughout these forums. Your joy for your job, plus the information you share, is invaluable. Anytime I see your posts I try to read!




I'll second this thanks & add Yulilin3 too. You are both such a great help to us all. Thank you so much!!


----------



## focusondisney

FastPasser. said:


> Yes, it is for certain. Below is a direct quote from Disney.
> *
> "From Dec. 15-31, both the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Dessert Party and the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be offered."*
> My preference, as far as the party goes, would be the JBJB party mainly because of the setting.
> Thanks for the kind words, it's my pleasure.



Thanks for the bolded! We are there Dec 9-16. My DDIL picked that for the Christmas stuff, but my DS really wants to see all the Star Wars stuff. I didn't want him to miss the fireworks. Now we can plan for Dec 15th!!


----------



## jjjones325

*"From Dec. 15-31, both the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Dessert Party and the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party will be offered."
*
Awesome news!  Had a friend that went to SWAGS in May and said I had to do it.  But my trip is in December I was afraid JBJB would be my only choice.  Now I can go to SWAGS 12/15.  I did notice the hours for HS went from closing at 8 that night to 9.  I did have to change my ADR for Biergarten from 6:50 PM that night to earlier in the day.  I may have died trying to eat there and then heading to the dessert party.  

Question, though:  Even though I can't reserve through WDW site, any chance a CM would be able to book SWAGS on 12/15 by calling?


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> It's one of two things. It's either a glitch in the system and those dates will become available, or because it's the same exact team that puts on both the SW and JBJB parties, they may need some time to work out the details and maybe even do a test run of the JBJB party before it actually switches over. Hopefully for you it's just a glitch, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a week off.





FastPasser. said:


> Yes we do know. SWaGS will take place up until Nov 8th.



Wait....this OP is asking about the same time I did...are you saying that now it's not scheduled?  If they will not be running SWAGS, it would mean that there is no reason for us to go to HS at all during our trip this year.

So confusing.....


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> So confusing.....


Are we talking the SWaGS parties or just the SWaGS show?


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Are we talking the SWaGS parties or just the SWaGS show?


Parties....


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Question for the Disers in the know :
I have booked the Fantasmic package for lunch on Dec 15. The reservation says: "Fantasmic 1st Show". Now there's only one show announced, and since it's at 8:30 pm, it would be impossible for us to go to the SWaGS Dessert party on the same day. Do they usually stage an earlier show in December? What time should it be?

I'd love to go to the Galactic Nights party if it's available on Dec 16, but I don't think my niece and nephew would be interested, they are not big SW fans (I know, I know, shame on me! )


----------



## Lesley Wake

LongTimeLurker said:


> Question for the Disers in the know :
> I have booked the Fantasmic package for lunch on Dec 15. The reservation says: "Fantasmic 1st Show". Now there's only one show announced, and since it's at 8:30 pm, it would be impossible for us to go to the SWaGS Dessert party on the same day. Do they usually stage an earlier show in December? What time should it be?
> 
> I'd love to go to the Galactic Nights party if it's available on Dec 16, but I don't think my niece and nephew would be interested, they are not big SW fans (I know, I know, shame on me! )


I think most dining packages say "First Show" even when there is only one show. For all of the Rivers of Light packages in September (when there is only 1 show a night), they say First Show.


----------



## yulilin3

LongTimeLurker said:


> Question for the Disers in the know :
> I have booked the Fantasmic package for lunch on Dec 15. The reservation says: "Fantasmic 1st Show". Now there's only one show announced, and since it's at 8:30 pm, it would be impossible for us to go to the SWaGS Dessert party on the same day. Do they usually stage an earlier show in December? What time should it be?
> 
> I'd love to go to the Galactic Nights party if it's available on Dec 16, but I don't think my niece and nephew would be interested, they are not big SW fans (I know, I know, shame on me! )


2nd and sometimes 3rd shows are added but only to the later days of December


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Thanks a lot! So it seems we'll have to use our hopper during the following week to see SWaGS, and maybe a dessert party... (we're staying until Dec 22.)


----------



## FastPasser.

I had the pleasure, and it always is, of meeting two Disers at last night's party who have posted on this thread. I'll let them post who they are.


----------



## Lynne G

So when do you think SWaGs parties will be able to be booked at the end of December?  Already booked the JBJB, but see no SWaGs partied for November or December.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> I had the pleasure, and it always is, of meeting two Disers at last night's party who have posted on this thread. I'll let them post who they are.


Were you there tonight? I think I might have seen you but didn't want to bug you!

Really enjoyed the party... nice atmosphere, tasty food, PERFECT amount of seating, great view for the show, and as always, CMs who add the magic. Highly recommend!


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Were you there tonight? I think I might have seen you but didn't want to bug you!


Nope, off day, but if I were there, bug me.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> PERFECT amount of seating


That's something I haven't heard about the SWaGS party. It's usually that there isn't seating.

I'm a little curios why you thought it might have been me. Was it a young good looking CM...............................that wouldn't have been me.


----------



## Felicis

How do we know if it is you, FastPasser? Are there pics or descriptions I have missed?


----------



## FastPasser.

Felicis said:


> How do we know if it is you


I find a way.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

FastPasser. said:


> I had the pleasure, and it always is, of meeting two Disers at last night's party who have posted on this thread. I'll let them post who they are.



Are you working the Frozen party on Sunday, the HEA party on Wednesday, or the SW party on Thursday?  "Someone" I know may be attending


----------



## FastPasser.

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Are you working the Frozen party on Sunday, the HEA party on Wednesday, or the SW party on Thursday?  "Someone" I know may be attending


Three dessert parties, wow. The someone you know will luck out, I won't be there.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

FastPasser. said:


> Three dessert parties, wow. The someone you know will luck out, I won't be there.



Drats!!  He/She will be disappointed to not have met you.  There will be other parties though....


----------



## yulilin3

a model of SW Galaxy's Edge is coming to Walt Disney Presents (Old One Man's Dream) in September https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-display-soon-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Lesley Wake

yulilin3 said:


> a model of SW Galaxy's Edge is coming to Walt Disney Presents (Old One Man's Dream) in September https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-display-soon-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Yeah-it says mid-september. I'm wondering when it will exactly open and when One Man's Dream will be down to add it. I haven't seen it on any refurb schedules, but I hope we will be able to see it when we visit (our DHS half-days are at the end of our trip on Sept 15 & 17)


----------



## Mrjoshua

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Really enjoyed the party... nice atmosphere, tasty food, PERFECT amount of seating, great view for the show, and as always, CMs who add the magic. Highly recommend!



Couldn't help but notice the word "seating" in your post. What I had read on the official site, was that there was no actual seating for the party. Was just wondering if anyone can elaborate.


----------



## Newcastle

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Are you working the Frozen party on Sunday, the HEA party on Wednesday, or the SW party on Thursday?  "Someone" I know may be attending


We went to the same three parties when we were there a few weeks ago.  SW was my favourite


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, off day, but if I were there, bug me.
> That's something I haven't heard about the SWaGS party. It's usually that there isn't seating.
> 
> I'm a little curios why you thought it might have been me. Was it a young good looking CM...............................that wouldn't have been me.





Mrjoshua said:


> Couldn't help but notice the word "seating" in your post. What I had read on the official site, was that there was no actual seating for the party. Was just wondering if anyone can elaborate.


Sorry for the confusion, guys! I was talking about the FROZEN dessert party -- my mistake!


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> I had the pleasure, and it always is, of meeting two Disers at last night's party who have posted on this thread. I'll let them post who they are.


ME ME ME!!!  It was SO great meeting you and the other currently unnamed poster  in person!!!  DS and I had a FABULOUS time!!!  Thanks again for making the evening extra special!!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

So, if there is going to be a Galactic nights event on Dec 16, when do you think they would actually announce it?  I'd like to settle on my DHS plans before my 60 day FP window, but I'm still debating this if it does get announced....


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> ME ME ME!!!  It was SO great meeting you and the other currently unnamed poster  in person!!!  DS and I had a FABULOUS time!!!  Thanks again for making the evening extra special!!!


It was absolutely my pleasure meeting you and your son.


----------



## yulilin3

CanadianKrista said:


> So, if there is going to be a Galactic nights event on Dec 16, when do you think they would actually announce it?  I'd like to settle on my DHS plans before my 60 day FP window, but I'm still debating this if it does get announced....


sorry for the delay in responding
If we go by past announcements the DPB announced GN on Jan 11 for the one that took place April 14th now that was during SW Celebration so I'm sure they were trying to get people to plan early for that
For the AMC/SW Force Awakens release in 2015 they announced that on Oct 18th for the Dec 17th release.
I am sure it'll be closer to the two months in advance this time as well


----------



## CanadianKrista

yulilin3 said:


> sorry for the delay in responding
> If we go by past announcements the DPB announced GN on Jan 11 for the one that took place April 14th now that was during SW Celebration so I'm sure they were trying to get people to plan early for that
> For the AMC/SW Force Awakens release in 2015 they announced that on Oct 18th for the Dec 17th release.
> I am sure it'll be closer to the two months in advance this time as well



Thanks!  I just hope it's a little before the FP window for my trip!


----------



## heidica

FastPasser. said:


> I had the pleasure, and it always is, of meeting two Disers at last night's party who have posted on this thread. I'll let them post who they are.


And Me!! It was a real pleasure meeting you. We had a really great time! It was a great way to end our 1st day at WDW. Thanks to you and this thread, I felt very prepared on what to expect. This was our first time doing this dessert party.



FastPasser. said:


> I find a way.


FastPasser did figure it out. Not sure how (I mean I do have my picture on my account, so I think that helped) but my family was quite impressed. They kept commenting on how all of my stalking on The Dis was paying off. Nice to have some vindication LOL.



JennLTX said:


> ME ME ME!!!  It was SO great meeting you and the other currently unnamed poster  in person!!!  DS and I had a FABULOUS time!!!  Thanks again for making the evening extra special!!!


It was really great to meet you too! It did make the evening extra special to meet FastPasser and you. And again a big thanks to your DS for hanging with my DS. My DS was pretty tired from the long hot day at HS and playing with your DS perked him right up. He kept talking about how he made a friend at the Star Wars fireworks. Hopefully we can get back again soon. Although we are having serious discussions of coming during Spring or Winter break next time because of the weather. I realize it will be more crowded, but wow that humidity and heat is a killer during the summer.

We just got back late last night and I was horrible about keeping up with The Dis while I was there but I knew I needed to come here and post.


----------



## 2RedBirds

I noticed the $10 October price increase (and assoc. changes) disappeared for the SWaGS dessert party.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

2RedBirds said:


> I noticed the $10 October price increase (and assoc. changes) disappeared for the SWaGS dessert party.


 What? Does this mean we'll be getting a refund/credit? No wine and beer?


----------



## 2RedBirds

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> What? Does this mean we'll be getting a refund/credit? No wine and beer?


Maybe it is just a glitch and doesn't affect our reservations ...seemed odd though that the extra details were removed.


----------



## jlundeen

2RedBirds said:


> Maybe it is just a glitch and doesn't affect our reservations ...seemed odd though that the extra details were removed.


I tried asking the online chat folks, and of course they said to talk to the dining reservation people.


----------



## JennLTX

heidica said:


> It was really great to meet you too! It did make the evening extra special to meet FastPasser and you. And again a big thanks to your DS for hanging with my DS. My DS was pretty tired from the long hot day at HS and playing with your DS perked him right up. He kept talking about how he made a friend at the Star Wars fireworks.


No thanks necessary; my kiddo REALLY enjoyed hanging with yours!!!  And it was great meeting you and your fam!!!


----------



## jlundeen

Looks like the dates for the Nov 1 - 8 have been loaded - can't reserve them yet, but this is definitely progress....


----------



## FoxC63

I hope we do get a refund.  I wasn't happy at all with $10 up charge for alcohol when my son and I can't even drink.  Far as I'm concerned it should be an option or out of pocket. So there!


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Fox.  I would not drink either.  Paid for it already.


----------



## jvsims

jlundeen said:


> Looks like the dates for the Nov 1 - 8 have been loaded - can't reserve them yet, but this is definitely progress....


The SWaGS Dessert Party is now booking for the 1st week in Nov. The price was $66.85 each plus $32 total gratuity for 4 people


----------



## Sarahraegraham

jvsims said:


> The SWaGS Dessert Party is now booking for the 1st week in Nov. The price was $66.85 each plus $32 total gratuity for 4 people


Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered for 2 on 11/7 and was charged $158! The site says $69 per person, including tax and gratuity. Will have to call when the phone lines open.


----------



## Lynne G

Just checked for my October 2, as I cancelled my $79 one that night.  Low and behold, rebooking, it was still $79.  Hmmm....


----------



## jvsims

Sarahraegraham said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered for 2 on 11/7 and was charged $158! The site says $69 per person, including tax and gratuity. Will have to call when the phone lines open.


Yours sounds right..I paid $316 for 4


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Lynne G said:


> Just checked for my October 2, as I cancelled my $79 one that night.  Low and behold, rebooking, it was still $79.  Hmmm....


Yeah I snapped a screenshot as proof, they need to update it, but for anyone who has already booked I would call about it! That's $10 a person and would add up quickly.


----------



## jvsims

jvsims said:


> Yours sounds right..I paid $316 for 4


(Edited to add: oh, I see, it says gratuity should be included...hmm...maybe I should call)


----------



## jlundeen

I made a resv for first week of Nov....YAY YAY YAY...!  We were able to go in April of 2015 before they moved it into the launch bay - so I'm really looking forward to seeing the different dining offerings and the projection show!  

BTW...as far as price, I looked at the confirmation I had for my original Oct reservation, when the website said $79, and it's identical to the one for the Nov resv.  I'm thinking that when they loaded the dates, they inadvertently loaded an old description with price of $69.


----------



## jjjones325

A few pages back in this thread there was talk of both SWaGS and JBJB being offered on the same day starting 12/15/17.  Any updates on that?  Really want to see SWaGS rather than JBJB on my December trip.


----------



## yulilin3

jjjones325 said:


> A few pages back in this thread there was talk of both SWaGS and JBJB being offered on the same day starting 12/15/17.  Any updates on that?  Really want to see SWaGS rather than JBJB on my December trip.


first page post 11 shows the times for SWaGS through Dec 31st.
Starting Dec 15 both shows are done every night except Dec 16th
JBJB is at 6:30pm except Dec 31st when it's at 8pm


----------



## jjjones325

yulilin3 said:


> first page post 11 shows the times for SWaGS through Dec 31st.
> Starting Dec 15 both shows are done every night except Dec 16th
> JBJB is at 6:30pm except Dec 31st when it's at 8pm



Thank you.  I realize now I didn't ask my question correctly.  I'm interested in the SWaGS Dessert Party, not just the fireworks.  I see they have a JBJB DP for 5 PM on 12/15.  Would they have a second DP for SWaGS on the same night before the SWaGS fireworks?


----------



## yulilin3

jjjones325 said:


> Thank you.  I realize now I didn't ask my question correctly.  I'm interested in the SWaGS Dessert Party, not just the fireworks.  I see they have a JBJB DP for 5 PM on 12/15.  Would they have a second DP for SWaGS on the same night before the SWaGS fireworks?


The SwaGS dessert party just released dates for Nov. It will be about another month for the release of Dec.. They could do both parties since one takes place outside and the other inside Launch Bay
And you also know that the dessert party is not the only way to watch the shows


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Yullin3.  I was thinking about doing Fantasmic at 7, then SWaGs at 10 the day before Christmas.  Do you think it would be hard to get to the dessert party after seeing the 7pm F! show, when the SWaGs is listed at 10pm?  Getting to the dessert party should be around 8 or so right?  How long is F!?


----------



## yulilin3

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Yullin3.  I was thinking about doing Fantasmic at 7, then SWaGs at 10 the day before Christmas.  Do you think it would be hard to get to the dessert party after seeing the 7pm F! show, when the SWaGs is listed at 10pm?  Getting to the dessert party should be around 8 or so right?  How long is F!?


F! is about 25 minutes. The dessert party starts about and hour and a half before the show. You will be fine


----------



## Lynne G

yulilin3 said:


> F! is about 25 minutes. The dessert party starts about and hour and a half before the show. You will be fine



Thank you!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm stalking this thread hoping for SWAGS dessert party on Saturday, 1/6...DH is running the marathon the following day so it will just be DS and I, and we will tiptoe into the room after the show 

We could also try to do the party Wednesday, 1/3...Ordinarily I would think the lower crowd would be Wednesday, but with it being so close to Christmas, which party/park night do people think will be the least crowded?

Maria


----------



## SaintsManiac

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm stalking this thread hoping for SWAGS dessert party on Saturday, 1/6...DH is running the marathon the following day so it will just be DS and I, and we will tiptoe into the room after the show
> 
> We could also try to do the party Wednesday, 1/3...Ordinarily I would think the lower crowd would be Wednesday, but with it being so close to Christmas, which party/park night do people think will be the least crowded?
> 
> Maria





I'm waiting to book for 1/14! Stalking with you


----------



## CanadianKrista

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Yullin3.  I was thinking about doing Fantasmic at 7, then SWaGs at 10 the day before Christmas.  Do you think it would be hard to get to the dessert party after seeing the 7pm F! show, when the SWaGs is listed at 10pm?  Getting to the dessert party should be around 8 or so right?  How long is F!?



I was thinking of doing this same thing.  I had given up on seeing F! as we wanted to see SWaGS, but now they are spread apart at the end of December.  So now I have to choose between F! and JBJB instead....oh the choices!  And now they have the new dessert option for F!, just to make things more complicated!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I saw that new dessert for F!  too.  But my kids most likely (adult kids) won't eat much in the box shown.  Plus, it does not say where the VIP seats are.  I'll be sticking with my late lunch F! meal.  I'm interested in reports of those who got that new dessert box for F!.  

Yep, hanging tight for end of December.   My kids much rather have a SWaGs party then a JBJB.  But, since we will spend 2 nights at HS, will do F! and SWaGs on one night, then JBJB on the other night.  I hope both shows are great.  I'm cheating, and doing the SWaGs party by myself in October.  Yeah, reconnaissance mission.


----------



## yulilin3

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I saw that new dessert for F!  too.  But my kids most likely (adult kids) won't eat much in the box shown.  Plus, it does not say where the VIP seats are.  I'll be sticking with my late lunch F! meal.  I'm interested in reports of those who got that new dessert box for F!.
> 
> Yep, hanging tight for end of December.   My kids much rather have a SWaGs party then a JBJB.  But, since we will spend 2 nights at HS, will do F! and SWaGs on one night, then JBJB on the other night.  I hope both shows are great.  I'm cheating, and doing the SWaGs party by myself in October.  Yeah, reconnaissance mission.


the dessert vip seating is at the vip section. Top/center area of the theater


----------



## Lynne G

yulilin3 said:


> the dessert vip seating is at the vip section. Top/center area of the theater



Yeah, forgot you had mentioned that before.  Thanks.  Up there can be good and bad.  Good, as you can scurry out at the end, bad, as I assume closer may be a better view.  I like to sit in the middle, just beyond making sure I will not get wet.  

Appreciate you posting this thread. So helpful.


----------



## yulilin3

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, forgot you had mentioned that before.  Thanks.  Up there can be good and bad.  Good, as you can scurry out at the end, bad, as I assume closer may be a better view.  I like to sit in the middle, just beyond making sure I will not get wet.
> 
> Appreciate you posting this thread. So helpful.


My favorite spot for F! is all the way at the bottom, if it's a hot day or Pocahontas, row J all the way on the edge (I'm very specific) 
You're welcome


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> It will be about another month for the release of Dec.. They could do both parties since one takes place outside and the other inside Launch Bay


I don't understand why the SWaGS dessert parties beginning on Dec 15th  through the 31st haven't been released. It was announced on The HUB over a week ago. The JBJB parties are out.


----------



## FoxC63

My son just informed me he'd rather do Pirate & Pals Firework Cruise instead of SWaGS dessert party 

For our MNSSHP both DS & DH said no to Jack & Sally 

I'm not winning here folks!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> My son just informed me he'd rather do Pirate & Pals Firework Cruise instead of SWaGS dessert party
> 
> For our MNSSHP both DS & DH said no to Jack & Sally
> 
> I'm not winning here folks!


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


>



Have you been saving this for a situation like mine!  You clever lady!


----------



## FoxC63

@yulilin3 
I thought for sure you would have quoted Yoda:  Use the force or Do. Or do not. There is no try.
Or suggested I pull a Luke on my son:  No.  You’re coming with me.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Have you been saving this for a situation like mine!  You clever lady!


The Internet is full of wondrous things


----------



## roopster

I'm doing the tour on the 4th September with my daughter. I'm a bit confused as to which character meets will be during the tour. Is it still Chewbacca & BB8, during the desert party? (and now there is no priority entrance for tour guests, is it advisable to do those straight away once the party commences?)

My son is not doing the tour as he's not quite 4 years old yet. He would still like to meet BB8 though, so does anyone know how long the wait for Astromech on Duty might be? (it is Labor Day!)

Many thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

roopster said:


> I'm doing the tour on the 4th September with my daughter. I'm a bit confused as to which character meets will be during the tour. Is it still Chewbacca & BB8, during the desert party? (and now there is no priority entrance for tour guests, is it advisable to do those straight away once the party commences?)
> 
> My son is not doing the tour as he's not quite 4 years old yet. He would still like to meet BB8 though, so does anyone know how long the wait for Astromech on Duty might be? (it is Labor Day!)
> 
> Many thanks!


The characters included with the tour are Chewbacca and Kylo Ren.  Bb8 is not included.  His wait times can reach 30 to 45 minutes,  I recommend going early in the day or wait to do during the evening hours


----------



## sjs314

yulilin3 said:


> the dessert vip seating is at the vip section. Top/center area of the theater



I booked the new F! VIP Dessert party and the email confirmation states

Guests should proceed through theater FastPass+ entrance to the event location. After picking up food and beverage, Guests will proceed to the theater seating, which is located in the first couple rows of the theater. Guests may get wet in this section.


----------



## buzzrelly

Yay! I finally just booked the SWDP for November 2nd! I've been waiting for that for a long time!


----------



## yulilin3

sjs314 said:


> I booked the new F! VIP Dessert party and the email confirmation states
> 
> Guests should proceed through theater FastPass+ entrance to the event location. After picking up food and beverage, Guests will proceed to the theater seating, which is located in the first couple rows of the theater. Guests may get wet in this section.


that is interesting. Since it did say VIP section. I guess they are now going to take away seating from another section. Maybe the dinning package section?


----------



## Disney4meandmyfam

I have the Star Wars tour scheduled for Wednesday, Nov 22. I forgot to ask what time we go to lunch (now that it starts at 8a) and what time it ends when I called for reservations. Does anyone know?


----------



## Cynergy

I noticed that they are continuing with the tours even though SWaGS is on hiatus for November/early December. Any idea what they are substituting if anything for the SWaGS reserved viewing area part of the tour?


----------



## FastPasser.

Cynergy said:


> I noticed that they are continuing with the tours even though SWaGS is on hiatus for November/early December. Any idea what they are substituting if anything for the SWaGS reserved viewing area part of the tour?


I would imagine viewing of the JBJB show.


----------



## traciruns

Did the pricing recently change on the dessert party? I just booked ours for the end of September and it was a bit less than I thought it was going to be (not complaining!!  )


----------



## FastPasser.

traciruns said:


> Did the pricing recently change on the dessert party?


The SW dessert party is $69. I'm not aware that it was reduced, in fact it's going up to $79 in Oct.


----------



## Disney4meandmyfam

Cynergy said:


> I noticed that they are continuing with the tours even though SWaGS is on hiatus for November/early December. Any idea what they are substituting if anything for the SWaGS reserved viewing area part of the tour?



They are not substituting it with anything, which stinks. I spent almost 40 minutes on hold last night asking that question. I had to hold while the rep called guest services. Then guest services had to call DHS to ask them directly because they didn't know. I wish they would add something though. I am only doing the whole tour because my kids love Star Wars but feel they should add something without SWAGS being available mid-late Nov.


----------



## Cynergy

Disney4meandmyfam said:


> They are not substituting it with anything, which stinks. I spent almost 40 minutes on hold last night asking that question. I had to hold while the rep called guest services. Then guest services had to call DHS to ask them directly because they didn't know. I wish they would add something though. I am only doing the whole tour because my kids love Star Wars but feel they should add something without SWAGS being available mid-late Nov.



Thanks for the info. We are going to skip the tour. While we are huge SW fans, not having SWaGS or a viable substitute, is the proverbial straw that breaks the camels back for us.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

@FastPasser I'm so confused! I have this party booked for 10/20. When I booked, it included the new language about beer/wine (edited - thinking back, I guess I don't remember if it specifically mentioned beer and wine) and I paid $79 per adult. When I just pulled up the same exact date, itnis now listed as $69 and the new language is gone. Any idea what is going on? And who I should contact to fix the pricing discrepancy (if there really is one)?


----------



## Roxyfire

Mommy2Corinne said:


> View attachment 263305 View attachment 263306 @FastPasser I'm so confused! I have this party booked for 10/20. When I booked, it included the new language about beer/wine (edited - thinking back, I guess I don't remember if it specifically mentioned beer and wine) and I paid $79 per adult. When I just pulled up the same exact date, itnis now listed as $69 and the new language is gone. Any idea what is going on? And who I should contact to fix the pricing discrepancy (if there really is one)?



When I go to book this, I can see the price breakdown here:


----------



## Lynne G

We'll. My Oct 2 for an adult still is $79.


----------



## FastPasser.

Mommy2Corinne said:


> I have this party booked for 10/20. When I booked, it included the new language about beer/wine (edited - thinking back, I guess I don't remember if it specifically mentioned beer and wine) and I paid $79 per adult.


Which is the new correct price starting Oct 1st.


Mommy2Corinne said:


> When I just pulled up the same exact date, itnis now listed as $69 and the new language is gone.


Which is the current price. If it's showing $79 on your rez, I don't see a discrepancy.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FastPasser. said:


> Which is the new correct price starting Oct 1st.
> Which is the current price. If it's showing $79 on your rez, I don't see a discrepancy.


No, I think I'm not making myself clear, lol. If I rebook today for the exact same date (10/20), it's now coming up as $69 (as opposed to the $79 I paid). I guess I'm going to just cancel and rebook at the lower price and save myself $40. I'm just curious as to why this is now happening?


----------



## jlundeen

Mommy2Corinne said:


> No, I think I'm not making myself clear, lol. If I rebook today for the exact same date (10/20), it's now coming up as $69 (as opposed to the $79 I paid). I guess I'm going to just cancel and rebook at the lower price and save myself $40. I'm just curious as to why this is now happening?


When I book an Oct 31 party, the verbiage on the website said $69, but after tax and gratuity, what I actually paid was $79....  Interested to see if you get something different.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

jlundeen said:


> When I book an Oct 31 party, the verbiage on the website said $69, but after tax and gratuity, what I actually paid was $79....  Interested to see if you get something different.


 The same thing is happening for me. When I click through the calendar and select 10/20, it shows availability at 6:30. Then when I click "read more" from that page, it lists the price as $69 per adult including tax and gratuity. However, when I attempt to actually book using that same page, it charges me the higher price of $79 per adult. 

I called, and a dining CM confirmed that the price is $79 for that night (which is what Fastpasser also confirmed), and that's fine...I just didn't want to be paying $79 when people at the same party were somehow paying $69. But the website is SUPER misleading. I'm not sure where the verbiage of the price increase starting 10/1 went, but it's not there anymore. People with no DISboards knowledge who are booking a brand new reservation for October and end up getting charged a higher amount than what is shown on the website are going to be very confused/annoyed. Hopefully IT will fix the glitch soon.


----------



## FastPasser.

Mommy2Corinne said:


> People with no DISboards knowledge who are booking a brand new reservation for October and end up getting charged a higher amount than what is shown on the website are going to be very confused/annoyed. Hopefully IT will fix the glitch soon.


Oh, you mean something like this? Disney does already post it, just not on a website that guests have access to. 

_"For reservations beginning October 1, 2017
Price:  Adult $79, Child $45 (includes tax and gratuity)
Beer and Wine have been added to the alcoholic beverage assortment"_


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, you mean something like this? Disney does already post it, just not on a website that guests have access to.
> 
> _"For reservations beginning October 1, 2017
> Price:  Adult $79, Child $45 (includes tax and gratuity)
> Beer and Wine have been added to the alcoholic beverage assortment"_


Yeah...something like that


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, you mean something like this? Disney does already post it, just not on a website that guests have access to.
> 
> _"For reservations beginning October 1, 2017
> Price:  Adult $79, Child $45 (includes tax and gratuity)
> Beer and Wine have been added to the alcoholic beverage assortment"_


Yeah...that would be nice.


----------



## Maryemcd

Disney4meandmyfam said:


> I have the Star Wars tour scheduled for Wednesday, Nov 22. I forgot to ask what time we go to lunch (now that it starts at 8a) and what time it ends when I called for reservations. Does anyone know?



I just booked tour for November 15th and have the same question. The CM told me 7 hours, but is that possible now that it doesn't include the dessert party or fireworks (JBJB during that time).  I was guesstimating 8:00 am until about noon and then lunch.

Any ideas?


----------



## FastPasser.

Maryemcd said:


> I just booked tour for November 15th and have the same question. The CM told me 7 hours, but is that possible now that it doesn't include the dessert party or fireworks (JBJB during that time).  I was guesstimating 8:00 am until about noon and then lunch.
> Any ideas?


I do see the tour group when they arrive at the Launch Bay for the dessert party, but I've never looked at my watch, but I'm guessing it's about 30 minutes before the advertised start of the party. If it is, subtracting that time from the end of SWaGS, is about 2 hours. That would make the new tour about 5 hours long and it would end at 1pm.


----------



## Maryemcd

FastPasser. said:


> I do see the tour group when they arrive at the Launch Bay for the dessert party, but I've never looked at my watch, but I'm guessing it's about 30 minutes before the advertised start of the party. If it is, subtracting that time from the end of SWaGS, is about 2 hours. That would make the new tour about 5 hours long and it would end at 1pm.



I was thinking about 5 hours. Glad someone else thinks that sounds reasonable!


----------



## NYEmomma

The Star Wars spectacular and dessert party switches over to the Christmas thing THE DAY WE ARRIVE. Seriously crying right now.


----------



## Dan Murphy

It was great to say hello to you, FastPasser, at one of the dessert parties last week.   Always great meeting folks from the dis at WDW.  And thanks again for all your help on this and many other threads here.


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> It was great to say hello to you, FastPasser, at one of the dessert parties last week.   Always great meeting folks from the dis at WDW.  And thanks again for all your help on this and many other threads here.


The pleasure was all mine. Dan is a true gentleman.


----------



## dismom57

I really want to know how you can tell?  We (party of 4) will be there on Monday, would love to meet a famous dis'er.  Prove to family you really do exist


----------



## AliceNDinah

OH my gosh!  On Monday, my husband and little boy (both Star Wars obsessed!) will be at the dessert party!  Very cool, they are soooo looking forward to it


----------



## yulilin3

dismom57 said:


> I really want to know how you can tell?  We (party of 4) will be there on Monday, would love to meet a famous dis'er.  Prove to family you really do exist


He uses the Force!!


----------



## FastPasser.

dismom57 said:


> I really want to know how you can tell?  We (party of 4) will be there on Monday, would love to meet a famous dis'er.  Prove to family you really do exist


I'm always at a different location, hardly ever repeat, so sadly I won't be there. Have a great night though.


yulilin3 said:


> He uses the Force!!


Thanks a lot, now everyone knows.


----------



## KCanuck

Do you need to show i.d. to be served alcohol at the dessert party? I read that people were refused service at a water park because they did not have i.d.


----------



## superman007

I didn't need an ID last Sunday there. I'm also 37 and I was with my two boys (2 & 6) so people probably knew I needed a drink!

I liked the party, but wished there were more places to sit/stand. It was pretty crowded. I was also sad the Jawas were not there. We got the tie fighter popcorn buckets and not the Chewbacca mug that was originally advertised. My wife gave me a hard time about it because I insisted on buying a tie fighter popcorn bucket earlier on our trip because I didn't know that's what we were getting... Well at least now I can hang them up in my basement in formation...


----------



## superman007

superman007 said:


> I didn't need an ID last Sunday there. I'm also 37 and I was with my two boys (2 & 6) so people probably knew I needed a drink!
> 
> I liked the party, but wished there were more places to sit/stand. It was pretty crowded. I was also sad the Jawas were not there. We got the tie fighter popcorn buckets and not the Chewbacca mug that was originally advertised. My wife gave me a hard time about it because I insisted on buying a tie fighter popcorn bucket earlier on our trip because I didn't know that's what we were getting... Well at least now I can hang them up in my basement in formation...


----------



## FastPasser.

KCanuck said:


> Do you need to show i.d. to be served alcohol at the dessert party?


Guests must be 21 years of age or older to consume alcoholic beverages. A valid form of government identification will be required to verify your age.


superman007 said:


> I liked the party, but wished there were more places to sit/stand.


 As advertised "Seating is not available". 


superman007 said:


> It was pretty crowded.


It should be but it's not pointed out on the MDE web page that it's a mix and mingle reception and that Guests are expected to leave the food area and explore the Launch Bay. If they don't, it can feel crowded, but you're free to leave. The target attendance is 200 and it's always that, plus or minus 5 guests.


superman007 said:


> I was also sad the Jawas were not there.


I wish they were still there too, but they were part of the Launch Bays entertainment offerings and were never actually an elemet of the dessert party.


superman007 said:


> We got the tie fighter popcorn buckets and not the Chewbacca mug that was originally advertised.


MDE doesn't say that the gift is a Chewy stein, but MDE is confusing because they first say "plus a souvenir stein", but then they say that "you'll receive a souvenir Star Wars novelty". Which is it? As you found out, it's now the TIE fighter.

If anyone going really, really wants the Chewy stein, PM me.


----------



## meryll83

Bit confused about whether the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular will be showing on 30th October?
The park hours calendar implies so, so I thought I'd take a look at booking the dessert party, where I see this...

_Enjoy an out-of-this-world selection of desserts and specialty drinks—including alcoholic beverage options. Nibble on Darth Vader cupcakes, blast off from Star Wars Launch Bay to the best seat in the universe for watching the enthralling Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular show *and—beginning October 1—Disney Movie Magic!* To remember the very unique evening for a long time (in a galaxy not so far, far away), you'll receive a souvenir Star Wars novelty._

Is Movie Magic an add on to Star Wars? Does it replace it?
Does anyone know anything more about this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FastPasser.

meryll83 said:


> Is Movie Magic an add on to Star Wars? Does it replace it? Does anyone know anything more about this?


It's in addition and is shown before SWaGS.


----------



## FastPasser.

Just to expand on Movie Magic. You can watch it now from the VIP viewing area, but you have to leave the party area on your own. On Oct 1st, the entire group will be escorted to the viewing area in time to watch Movie Magic followed by SWaGS.


----------



## meryll83

Thanks for clarifying!

Now toying over whether we'd have time to see the 5.30pm Eat to the Beat performance at Epcot before heading straight to the dessert party at DHS - cutting it too fine? What happens if you arrive late to the dessert party, does anyone know?


----------



## FastPasser.

meryll83 said:


> What happens if you arrive late to the dessert party


Disney makes you stand in the corner for 15 minutes. Kidding aside, if you're OK with it, it doesn't matter. There's plenty of food and beverages for the duration of the party. Surprisingly, and considering the cost, many people arrive late. Some as late as 5 minutes before it ends.


----------



## meryll83

FastPasser. said:


> Disney makes you stand in the corner for 15 minutes. Kidding aside, if you're OK with it, it doesn't matter. There's plenty of food and beverages for the duration of the party. Surprisingly, and considering the cost, many people arrive late. Some as late as 5 minutes before it ends.


I'm hoping we wouldn't be that late! 
What time does it end?


----------



## FastPasser.

meryll83 said:


> What time does it end?


The current advertised start time is 7:45 with guests leaving the party area by around  8:45 for a 9:00pm SWaGS.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## RJstanis

Would it be doable to leave the party for a bit to see if there's a short enough line for outside characters at the end of the night like say Buzz/Woody or Sorcerer Mickey/Minnie and then come back? We won't be there until the afternoon so figured that would be our best bet to possibly get one of those in, unless the hours are extended past SWaGS. We want to do the LB characters too so more than likely we'll prob just stick to those.


----------



## yulilin3

RJstanis said:


> Would it be doable to leave the party for a bit to see if there's a short enough line for outside characters at the end of the night like say Buzz/Woody or Sorcerer Mickey/Minnie and then come back? We won't be there until the afternoon so figured that would be our best bet to possibly get one of those in, unless the hours are extended past SWaGS. We want to do the LB characters too so more than likely we'll prob just stick to those.


you can come and go as you please, just have to make sure you have your lanyard


----------



## meryll83

FastPasser. said:


> The current advertised start time is 7:45 with guests leaving the party area by around  8:45 for a 9:00pm SWaGS.





NuJoy said:


> This is exactly what we plan to do.  Should be plenty of time to boat over to DHS and then some for a 7:45pm party.


Mine's a 6.30pm party on my date...
Meaning if ETTB runs half an hour, we'd have just half an hour to get from Epcot to DHS - doable?


----------



## FastPasser.

meryll83 said:


> Mine's a 6.30pm party on my date...Meaning if ETTB runs half an hour, we'd have just half an hour to get from Epcot to DHS - doable?


You'll be significantly late.


----------



## yulilin3

meryll83 said:


> Mine's a 6.30pm party on my date...
> Meaning if ETTB runs half an hour, we'd have just half an hour to get from Epcot to DHS - doable?


 If the boat is not there when you get to the dock, and if the weather is good and if you feel like it I would walk over cutting through the Boardwalk clown pool, it's about a 15 minute walk from Epcot to DHS
Remember the party unofficially starts 15 minutes before advertised so you will probably be about 15 to 30 minutes late but if you don't mind that's ok


----------



## meryll83

yulilin3 said:


> If the boat is not there when you get to the dock, and if the weather is good and if you feel like it I would walk over cutting through the Boardwalk clown pool, it's about a 15 minute walk from Epcot to DHS
> Remember the party unofficially starts 15 minutes before advertised so you will probably be about 15 to 30 minutes late but if you don't mind that's ok


Is that all the walk is? I would've guessed longer...


----------



## yulilin3

meryll83 said:


> Is that all the walk is? I would've guessed longer...


at a normal pace, yes it's not bad at all. I have left Epcot at the same time the boat is leaving the dock and have beat the boat. And by no means do I walk fast. It's just over a mile


----------



## meryll83

What alcoholic beverage options are there?
I understand there are some cocktails / punches, but are there any other options too?


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## meryll83

NuJoy said:


> I personally wouldn't attempt ETTB in that case then.  I like being at the front of the line when the dessert party opens early.


Think that might be the new verdict now I've realised there's booze to make the most of too! Haha!


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## elgerber

FastPasser. said:


> Just to expand on Movie Magic. You can watch it now from the VIP viewing area, but you have to leave the party area on your own. On Oct 1st, the entire group will be escorted to the viewing area in time to watch Movie Magic followed by SWaGS.


How long before the fireworks is it, and what time do you need to leave the party to watch it?


----------



## yulilin3

meryll83 said:


> What alcoholic beverage options are there?
> I understand there are some cocktails / punches, but are there any other options too?


Page number one has an entire post  dedicated to the desert party with all the information and pictures


----------



## meryll83

yulilin3 said:


> Page number one has an entire post  dedicated to the desert party with all the information and pictures


Thanks!
Can you point me in the direction of the drinks info, I'm struggling to find it still?


----------



## FastPasser.

elgerber said:


> How long before the fireworks is it?


20 min.


elgerber said:


> and what time do you need to leave the party to watch it?


Party times will vary so I can't give you a time, but I would leave at least 25 min. before the SWaGS show.


----------



## elgerber

FastPasser. said:


> 20 min.
> Party times will vary so I can't give you a time, but I would leave at least 25 min. before the SWaGS show.


Thank you!!


----------



## wenpop

Drinks


----------



## wenpop

Non Alcohol


----------



## meryll83

Thanks for the pics...
So does that mean there aren't any other alcoholic options, just the 4 cocktails?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

yulilin3 said:


> If the boat is not there when you get to the dock, and if the weather is good and if you feel like it I would walk over cutting through the Boardwalk clown pool, it's about a 15 minute walk from Epcot to DHS
> Remember the party unofficially starts 15 minutes before advertised so you will probably be about 15 to 30 minutes late but if you don't mind that's ok[/QUOTE>
> 
> I would add about 10-15 minutes to just get to the EPCOT boat dock, depending on whether you are seated at the concert and where. It can get very crowded between the American pavilion and the International Gateway right after a concert gets done. The walk is usually quicker than the boat to DHS.


----------



## FastPasser.

meryll83 said:


> So does that mean there aren't any other alcoholic options, just the 4 cocktails?


If you tell the Bartender that they're good looking, you might just be able to get something else.


----------



## 2RedBirds

We are going during Halloween week and DS6 wants more than anything to see Darth Vader (not necessarily meet).  Is the Jedi Training academy the only location for him or is he in any of the shows or other sites? My apologies if this was addressed previously-I didn't see it when skimming the thread.


----------



## yulilin3

2RedBirds said:


> We are going during Halloween week and DS6 wants more than anything to see Darth Vader (not necessarily meet).  Is the Jedi Training academy the only location for him or is he in any of the shows or other sites? My apologies if this was addressed previously-I didn't see it when skimming the thread.


You can see him at JT and also Star Wars a Galaxy Far Far away stage show


----------



## 2RedBirds

yulilin3 said:


> You can see him at JT and also Star Wars a Galaxy Far Far away stage show


Thank you!!!  That is what I was hoping!  We were going to do the tour before the Oct changes but made dessert party res instead due to the new format/time (he and the whole fam are not early risers, nor can he last from opening to closing). But was thinking of changing to the tour if DV was only at JT.


----------



## KCanuck

superman007 said:


> I didn't need an ID last Sunday there. I'm also 37 and I was with my two boys (2 & 6) so people probably knew I needed a drink!
> 
> I liked the party, but wished there were more places to sit/stand. It was pretty crowded. I was also sad the Jawas were not there. We got the tie fighter popcorn buckets and not the Chewbacca mug that was originally advertised. My wife gave me a hard time about it because I insisted on buying a tie fighter popcorn bucket earlier on our trip because I didn't know that's what we were getting... Well at least now I can hang them up in my basement in formation...




Thanks! At the party now sipping  on an adult beverage. No ID required phew. I didnt want to carry my passport around all day.


----------



## greg9x

Going Tour/party tomorrow, but the weather forecast isn't looking too good for the afternoon.  Hoping it's quick passing/doesn't rain... But the percentages look pretty high.

Check in time is 2 right ?  The first page says 1:30, but the tour starts 2:30 now.


----------



## meryll83

FastPasser. said:


> If you tell the Bartender that they're good looking, you might just be able to get something else.


But actually, what else is available? Anyone know?


----------



## FastPasser.

meryll83 said:


> But actually, what else is available? Anyone know?


They usually have a couple of Vodkas, Tequila, Rum and a couple of liquors, so they will mix whatever you request using that assortment. I've heard that they have a heavy pour.


----------



## meryll83

FastPasser. said:


> They usually have a couple of Vodkas, Tequila, Rum and a couple of liquors, so they will mix whatever you request using that assortment. I've heard that they have a heavy pour.


Good to know, we like a cocktail in our house anyway, so sounds good. Was just curious if they had wine or beer or anything else, but sounds like it's all about the spirits! 

We've taken the plunge and have made the booking (giving ETTB a miss), thank you all for your help and advice!


----------



## FastPasser.

meryll83 said:


> Was just curious if they had wine or beer or anything else, but sounds like it's all about the spirits!


Beer and Wine have been added to the alcoholic beverage assortment beginning Oct 1st.


----------



## greg9x

greg9x said:


> Going Tour/party tomorrow, but the weather forecast isn't looking too good for the afternoon.  Hoping it's quick passing/doesn't rain... But the percentages look pretty high.
> 
> Check in time is 2 right ?  The first page says 1:30, but the tour starts 2:30 now.



And now forecast for today is worse, now showing chance of rain all the way to fireworks.   Figures.


----------



## Lynne G

Sigh.  Waiting for end of December.  I so hope to see availability soon.  My kids voted, Star Wars over Frozen.  Here's hoping the dessert party is on the day I want.


----------



## greg9x

greg9x said:


> And now forecast for today is worse, now showing chance of rain all the way to fireworks.   Figures.



And thankfully weather held off, although it was on the edge several times !!   Overall was a good day on the tour and party.


----------



## wenpop

So no Chewbacca steins for the gifts now, anyone been this past week....


----------



## FastPasser.

wenpop said:


> anyone been this past week....


Yes


wenpop said:


> So no Chewbacca steins for the gifts now.


The TIE Fighter is the gift now, however? When are you going?


----------



## dismom57

So disappointed. Here tonight, tour group was let in 15 minutes early with guides and a photographer.


----------



## Lesley Wake

dismom57 said:


> So disappointed. Here tonight, tour group was let in 15 minutes early with guides and a photographer.


Was it a SW tour or a VIP group? I didn't think the SW tours came with photographers...


----------



## FriendoftheHatter

FastPasser. said:


> The TIE Fighter is the gift now, however? When are you going?



You say this as if it's likely to change soon? any chance of that happening by mid-september?


----------



## wenpop

We will be there Sept 13th this year..

any pictures of the TIE fighters?


----------



## Dan Murphy

wenpop said:


> any pictures of the TIE fighters?



https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...0..0.0....0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0.dRW2AU7jjSA


----------



## dismom57

Lesley Wake said:


> Was it a SW tour or a VIP group? I didn't think the SW tours came with photographers...


I am assuming tour group, orange straps on passes, blue tooth headphones and receivers.  CM at entry described them as tour group and one was scheduled for today.


----------



## FastPasser.

dismom57 said:


> So disappointed. Here tonight, tour group was let in 15 minutes early with guides and a photographer.





Lesley Wake said:


> Was it a SW tour or a VIP group? I didn't think the SW tours came with photographers...


Hmm, it is puzzling. They discontinued letting tour guests in early a few weeks ago. As of about a week ago, that was the case. Stay tuned.


FriendoftheHatter said:


> You say this as if it's likely to change soon? any chance of that happening by mid-september?


Not that soon, around the end of the year. 


Dan Murphy said:


> https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...0..0.0....0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0.dRW2AU7jjSA


Dan knows full well what they look like as he got a few of them a couple of weeks ago. Was it a challenge to get those in your suit case Dan?


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> Dan knows full well what they look like as he got a few of them a couple of weeks ago. *Was it a challenge to get those in your suit case Dan?*


Ahhhh, yes it was, FP.  Four TIE Fighters for the 4 of us do not travel well on a plane.  I think Natalie had each in a separate plastic bag, counting as one of our 'personal' carry-ons. In any case, I know we did get them all home.  They are pretty neat though and make fun play things for the boys.


----------



## PardonOurPixieDust

My family is heading to the dessert party September 21st! I'm fairly excited: it seems like a ton of fun, and we're all over 21 so we can take advantage of those drinks as well. In our 2 week long trip, it's our only planned Hollywood Studios day, so I wanted to be sure we got a good spot for the fireworks.

I, for one, am happy about the change to the TIE fighter buckets. I've always thought the Chewie Steins looked a little creepy. I do wish it was the bb8 cup instead though.  The TIE fighters look cool, but as Dan is saying are super hard to bring home. The BB8 cups are smaller and easier to stash, and also more likely to be used once you get home. They're also the most adorable thing. 

The only problem I'm having is that I'm trying to keep the dessert party as a surprise for my mother. She hasn't noticed it on her My Disney Experience yet, thankfully. However, we did end up with a Biergarten reservation earlier that night. I'm just going to have to convince her to not eat too much there because we need to rush back to Hollywood Studios and "stake out a spot" for the fireworks. I feel like we'll still barely end up touching the desserts though. Oh well.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## cvjpirate

WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."


----------



## Lesley Wake

cvjpirate said:


> WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."


Argh-we will be there Sept 9-18. I've already figured out my touring plans and don't think I could fit it in on the 10, 11, or 12th. Well I guess on the 12th, I could go, but my sister wouldn't be able to (she only has a MNSSHP ticket that day, while I have an AP).


----------



## NemoMomof3

NYEmomma said:


> The Star Wars spectacular and dessert party switches over to the Christmas thing THE DAY WE ARRIVE. Seriously crying right now.



I am just realizing this now.  My son is a HUGE SW fan and I'm heartbroken to tell him he won't get to see this.  It ends the week before our trip. %&*#


----------



## Lesley Wake

cvjpirate said:


> WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."





Lesley Wake said:


> Argh-we will be there Sept 9-18. I've already figured out my touring plans and don't think I could fit it in on the 10, 11, or 12th. Well I guess on the 12th, I could go, but my sister wouldn't be able to (she only has a MNSSHP ticket that day, while I have an AP).



Ok, now that I've watched it on youtube, I guess I'm not as upset/annoyed. Last time it was closed down, they had characters come out for photos and such. Any word yet on if that will happen again?


----------



## wenpop

Never mind I just reread the post, and realized I read it wrong... duh..


----------



## Karen46

cvjpirate said:


> WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."



We have booked the Star Wars tour for 9/15 now that this is not showing and we are two adults so we are not doing the Jedi Training, what do you think they will have us do for all this time? Very disappointing


----------



## PardonOurPixieDust

cvjpirate said:


> WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."



...what? But they've already sold dessert party tickets and such! This messes with my plans a lot. D: Like I said we only have the one night in Hollywood studios. They wouldn't do the dessert party when fireworks aren't scheduled, right? And they haven't sent me any email letting me know or anything. Where do they get their info?


----------



## Cluelyss

PardonOurPixieDust said:


> ...what? But they've already sold dessert party tickets and such! This messes with my plans a lot. D: Like I said we only have the one night in Hollywood studios. They wouldn't do the dessert party when fireworks aren't scheduled, right? And they haven't sent me any email letting me know or anything. Where do they get their info?


This is the stage show, not the nighttime show.


----------



## PardonOurPixieDust

Cluelyss said:


> This is the stage show, not the nighttime show.


Oooooooh. That makes so much more sense. I just saw the post and panicked. Now I feel silly.  Not a problem then I guess.


----------



## FastPasser.

cvjpirate said:


> WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."


I am showing it being dark on the 13th but I'm not seeing a return date. I think it might resume sooner than the 2 weeks being reported. I believe the temporary stage at Center Stage will be removed and they'll give the new mobile stage another try.


----------



## olivasmommy

What happens when they don't do the show for tour guests?  We are doing the tour on September 18th and I was wondering what changes with the schedule when A Galaxy Far Far Away is not being performed


----------



## Stitch813

cvjpirate said:


> WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."



Awesome...17 days out from our trip and they spring this on us


----------



## Canadiancat

PardonOurPixieDust said:


> Oooooooh. That makes so much more sense. I just saw the post and panicked. Now I feel silly.  Not a problem then I guess.



I thought the same thing when I saw the post! I almost rearranged our schedule to see the show on the 12th! So don't feel too silly since you weren't the only one


----------



## yulilin3

olivasmommy said:


> What happens when they don't do the show for tour guests?  We are doing the tour on September 18th and I was wondering what changes with the schedule when A Galaxy Far Far Away is not being performed


Last time they had no show they did a private meet and greet with Vader for tour guests. Not saying that that will happen again but that is what happened before


----------



## lchuck

yulilin3 said:


> Last time they had no show they did a private meet and greet with Vader for tour guests. Not saying that that will happen again but that is what happened before


They also had several instances of some of the characters popping up in Launch Bay or outdoors for spontaneous M&G / photo opportunities.  I know we met Boba Fett and several Death Troopers that way when we were there, but they were very limited opportunities and with no advance notice.  They just showed up, in some cases there was a temporary queue put in place and the lines were cut after only 15 minutes or so.


----------



## rteetz

They will indeed be giving the mobile stages another try. They are adding another component to the stages so they hopefully actually work this time.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> They will indeed be giving the mobile stages another try. They are adding another component to the stages so they hopefully actually work this time.


They've been whipping around backstage at a whopping 2mph, so I think they may be ready soon.


----------



## Vintage princess

Karen46 said:


> Noooooo!!!!! We are going on the 13th! What are the odds!!! I just posted somewhere else on the DIS a couple days ago asking why I couldn't add the stage show to my reminders and they said that Disney just wasn't on top of updating the info and that the show would go on, so I canceled my fast pass and re-arranged the whole day so we could watch the march of the first order and the show. I wish I had found this thread sooner! Back to the drawing board!
> 
> Will they still do march of the first order?


----------



## rteetz

http://www.starwars.com/news/force-friday-ii-first-look-select-new-star-wars-products

Also the new Lego Star Wars set is a 7500 piece Millennium Falcon that costs $800....


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Also the new Lego Star Wars set is a 7500 piece Millennium Falcon that costs $800....


I assume for that price you can get inside and fly it?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> I assume for that price you can get inside and fly it?


Ha that's not until mid 2019 at Disneyland for the price of a Disney vacation 

The price is definitely crazy.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> http://www.starwars.com/news/force-friday-ii-first-look-select-new-star-wars-products
> 
> Also the new Lego Star Wars set is a 7500 piece Millennium Falcon that costs $800....





FastPasser. said:


> I assume for that price you can get inside and fly it?



Nope! In fact at that price, it doesn't even come assembled ...you have to put it together


----------



## MiniLaura

Forgive me if this has been answered. I've tried reading the past posts, but there are so many of them!

We're going in early January, and we really want to do the SWaGS Dessert Party. I've been checking and checking on the WDW site, and no dates have been added past Nov 8. From what I've read on this board, that dessert party is being replaced by the JBJB dessert party through the end of December. (Am I correct?)

So what about January? No dates are showing for either SWaGS or the JBJB party. Do I just have to keep checking? Will the Star Wars one come back?

Also, does anyone have any sense on when January dates might be released? I tried calling WDW reservations and the CM was super vague and just said "check back later."

We haven't been to WDW in years and planning seems so much more stressful now!


----------



## yulilin3

MiniLaura said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered. I've tried reading the past posts, but there are so many of them!
> 
> We're going in early January, and we really want to do the SWaGS Dessert Party. I've been checking and checking on the WDW site, and no dates have been added past Nov 8. From what I've read on this board, that dessert party is being replaced by the JBJB dessert party through the end of December. (Am I correct?)
> 
> So what about January? No dates are showing for either SWaGS or the JBJB party. Do I just have to keep checking? Will the Star Wars one come back?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any sense on when January dates might be released? I tried calling WDW reservations and the CM was super vague and just said "check back later."
> 
> We haven't been to WDW in years and planning seems so much more stressful now!


First page has historical updates to the calendar,  they usually update the dessert party every 1 and a half to 2 months in advance 
The swags is coming back December 15th and is alreasy scheduled through the end of the year so we are expecting the dessert party for December will open for booking soon
January dates should open up by November


----------



## brandyleeann

MiniLaura said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered. I've tried reading the past posts, but there are so many of them!
> 
> We're going in early January, and we really want to do the SWaGS Dessert Party. I've been checking and checking on the WDW site, and no dates have been added past Nov 8. From what I've read on this board, that dessert party is being replaced by the JBJB dessert party through the end of December. (Am I correct?)
> 
> So what about January? No dates are showing for either SWaGS or the JBJB party. Do I just have to keep checking? Will the Star Wars one come back?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any sense on when January dates might be released? I tried calling WDW reservations and the CM was super vague and just said "check back later."
> 
> We haven't been to WDW in years and planning seems so much more stressful now!



I am wondering about this also for the first week of January.  I am not 100% convinced we will do the dessert party (we are planning on the Frozen one and have one booked for the NYE fireworks at MK), but was keen to see that the show would be happening on Jan 4.


----------



## qbmillar

Cannot believe that our trip is almost here!  DH & I are all set to got to the party on 9/18...and we cannot wait!  Thanks so much to everyone on this thread for sharing all of your thoughts & help!!


----------



## mbvisitor

SWaGS Dessert Party dates for December are blue now but showing no availability...so I think this means booking should open any day now!


----------



## mbvisitor

Looking for opinions...general concensus seems to be that the SW Guided Tour is not a good value without the Dessert Party, as you can do all things offered on the tour on your own.  

But what about doing the tour during the Christmas-NYE week? 

We're big SW fans and would already be wanting to do all things SW across 2 days at DHS that week.  I'm seeing JTA signup and SWaGS VIP access as pros but cost as a major con. Can't decided whether to just suck it up and pay to have easier access to all the SW things we would want to do anyway.  Thoughts!!?  

This is our 3rd trip to WDW but first time during the Christmas-NYE week.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, so waiting for week before Christmas.  Would be perfect for my SW family.  Patiently waiting.   And yeah, Mbvisitor! The price of the tour.  I was also looking at the tour, but since my kids are too old for JTA, without the party with the viewing, we will just hope for fast passes and try to be there when first open over two days as well.  And book just the party for one of the nights.


----------



## yulilin3

mbvisitor said:


> Looking for opinions...general concensus seems to be that the SW Guided Tour is not a good value without the Dessert Party, as you can do all things offered on the tour on your own.
> 
> But what about doing the tour during the Christmas-NYE week?
> 
> We're big SW fans and would already be wanting to do all things SW across 2 days at DHS that week.  I'm seeing JTA signup and SWaGS VIP access as pros but cost as a major con. Can't decided whether to just suck it up and pay to have easier access to all the SW things we would want to do anyway.  Thoughts!!?
> 
> This is our 3rd trip to WDW but first time during the Christmas-NYE week.


-I believe the tour is pretty much worthless without the dessert party....but...
-Christmas-NYE week is very busy
-Episode VIII will be out increasing the interest for all SW attractions and shows
-JT sign up in advance is a great advantage
-You will still get reserved viewing for the SWaGS show (if I'm not mistaken @FastPasser. could double check for me)
-You are a big SW fan family and will be able to see everything in one day and save up the second day for other attractions

Sorry, I'm sure this does not help in your decision making. If it's a real struggle to pay for the tour then why not just wake up early for JT and do all things on your own, character meets at rope drop would be ideal


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> You will still get reserved viewing for the SWaGS show (if I'm not mistaken)


You are not mistaken.


----------



## donkeykong91

Reservations are now available for 12/15-12/31!


----------



## DJP1201

Just reserved for December!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

Just a heads-up that both the JBJB & SWaGS shows and dessert parties will take place beginning on the 15th.


----------



## Stitch813

qbmillar said:


> Cannot believe that our trip is almost here!  DH & I are all set to got to the party on 9/18...and we cannot wait!  Thanks so much to everyone on this thread for sharing all of your thoughts & help!!



Will be at the party on 9/18 too!!  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Is the party refundable? If I book and then the galactic nights is announced for the 16th and we decide to do that instead, can I cancel the dessert party?


----------



## jlundeen

CanadianKrista said:


> Is the party refundable? If I book and then the galactic nights is announced for the 16th and we decide to do that instead, can I cancel the dessert party?


yes...I just changed my night for the party - canceled one, booked the other.  

Use the MDE app, it's just like a dining resv.  But I think you need to do it 2 days in advance if I remember right.

ETA:  Corrected - 1 day cancellation policy


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the heads up on the December dates.  22nd for us, and the kids do not know.  Older one is a huge SW fan.


----------



## yulilin3

CanadianKrista said:


> Is the party refundable? If I book and then the galactic nights is announced for the 16th and we decide to do that instead, can I cancel the dessert party?


It has a 1 day cancellation policy.  As long as you cancel one day prior you get a full refund


----------



## jblairosu

Does anyone know if there will be anything special at the December 15th party since it's the opening day for The Last Jedi?


----------



## yulilin3

jblairosu said:


> Does anyone know if there will be anything special at the December 15th party since it's the opening day for The Last Jedi?


I doubt it.  We should see an announcement of Galactic Nights after hours party soon,  that will probably be done on the 16th


----------



## greg9x

So, back home now... just wanted to say we enjoyed the tour (even though the weather was looking disastrous, it held off for all the major events of the tour).   Will agree with others who have said once was nice, but wouldn't book again, especially with the Dessert Party not being a part of it anymore.  Although, sure there will be a different Star Wars tour once the SW land opens up that will be something totally different.

Glad son got to fight Vader in the Jedi Training. (Had done 7th Sister before).  All the tour kids got in the Vader line.

Our guides Julia and James were great leading the tour, and with the 'service' aspects like giving out frozen towels, waters, getting our food, etc... but also with the 'draconian' defense of the reserved area's through the day.  They were evicting people left and right.. wonder what kind of 'crowd control' training they get ?  Defiantly people testing the limits.

The TIE fighter souvenirs were cool for my son... made sure to bring a suitcase with extra room for them. 

Dessert party was fine... just stood at a table (shared with others), son sat on the floor for a bit... but even with everyone in there had no problem getting to the food/drinks.  Although we did character greets first so missed the initial rush in.... tour wasn't let in first, but don't see a giant advantage to that unless going after a seated table... think the perceived advantage/slight was a bit overblown.

Everyone crowded in line to leave the Dessert Party to watch the fireworks... were near the back, but didn't mind as had Storm Trooper interaction through the evening so being up front with them didn't matter.  But people do crowd up in the front of the viewing area,  i'm tall so stand back anyway... luckily my son found a spot he could see.  Have had better view from the other projection tower area (some tree blockage to left of the viewing area) but it was a decent place to watch from (and of course not have to wait).  But best about being behind everyone is turning tail at the last firework and heading back ahead of the main crowd.... straight uncrowded shot back until came around to merge on the Boulevard. Got us on the 3rd bus when they eventually arrived...probably 4 more buses of people behind us.


----------



## imp&pixie

I must be crazy because I just booked the Star Wars Dessert party for our upcoming trip.  Since we will be there the week between Xmas and New Years I figure that anything I can book to make things a little easier is a bonus.  We have 3 dessert parties booked .  I'm gonna gain so much weight.  I didn't have any interest in the Jingle Bam show so I was really sad that there were no Star Wars parties - that was really the number one dessert party I wanted to do.  Now we can see it with treats & fancy drinks included.  Yay!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt it.


Agreed, those parties are on auto pilot. Get em in, get em out, go home.


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> *November *11/01 through 11/04 at 8pm
> 11/05 through 11/08 at 6:45pm
> then it's dark until Dec. 15th when it's at 9pm



Does "it's dark" (fireworks show) mean it's confirmed to not be scheduled for late November, or it's just a calendar-hasn't-been-updated-yet situation?


----------



## Cluelyss

luvallprincesses said:


> Does "it's dark" (fireworks show) mean it's confirmed to not be scheduled for late November, or it's just a calendar-hasn't-been-updated-yet situation?


Not scheduled.


----------



## jjjones325

Currently SWaGS Dessert Party is grayed out for every date on the site.  Assuming the site it just being wonky this morning?  I was so exited to read that I could book the party for 12/15, then bummed when I can't online.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jjjones325 said:


> Currently SWaGS Dessert Party is grayed out for every date on the site.  Assuming the site it just being wonky this morning?


Same with EMM...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Still waiting for January


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Still waiting for January


good news it seems to be moving faster as long as announcement and openings goes. So maybe in a month to a month and a half we should see Jan times


----------



## RJstanis

Cancelled my JBJB Dessert Party in favor of the SWaGs Dessert Party Tues, Dec 19. Thank you for Fastpasser, Yullin, and everyone else's feedback so that I could make a decision on what would be best for us. I was originally bummed we were going to miss trying this out for the first time since the announcements originally made it seem there would be no SWaGs Dessert Party during our time, but so glad it came to fruition. Its going to work perfect with my touring plan I've concocted, my Star Wars crazed kids, and help utilize time better on a short visit to HS when crowds are probably going to be pretty high. I think I have a perfect trip planned now!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Galactic nights announcement is out:  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-returns-to-walt-disney-world-on-december-16/


----------



## yulilin3

here's the official WDW page
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/star-wars-galactic-nights/
And there is a Jedi Recruitment package available for an additional $149.95

Enrich your Jedi’s training with added enhancements. Boost younglings’ skills and confidence to battle the Dark Side with this limited-time offer that includes:

Enrollment for one youngling in one show of Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple robe
Official _Star Wars_ lightsaber
Personalized name badge
Exclusive Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple t-shirt
Picture with a Jedi Master—available via free digital download


----------



## CanadianKrista

I can't find anything on what the Jedi recruitment package is...wondering if we have to pay extra for Trials of the temple?


----------



## yulilin3

A bunch of add ons now that I look, time to start copy/pasting


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ah, thanks, you answered my question before I asked it!  Another $150??


----------



## smores

wanted to thank you guys for keeping me up to date...have been checking often to try to book this for my kids surprise trip (it's their christmas present)....all the dates have been grayed out for a couple days.....glad i called because i was able to secure a reservation for 12/28!!!!  might have missed it if it wasnt for disboards! thank you


----------



## yulilin3

*Star Wars: Galactic Nights*
Enjoy a family-friendly event featuring exclusive _Star Wars_experiences!
“This Will Be a Day Long Remembered…” 
Calling all _Star Wars_ fans! You’re invited to the return of this popular event at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Experience a Hollywood-style party where Guests of all ages—from all around the galaxy—can come together and celebrate the Greatest Saga Ever Told…

No matter your age, put on your finest _Star Wars_-themed costumes and attire, and walk the red carpet toward an intergalactic introduction—followed by a whole universe of event entertainment and interactive fun, from a park-wide scavenger hunt to _Star Wars_ Character encounters and more.

You’ll being “seeing stars” as Saga-themed projections shoot across Grauman’s Chinese Theatre—a recreation of the very venue where the first film premiered in 1977. Plus, you can even enjoy many of your favorite Disney’s Hollywood Studios attractions all throughout the event!

Pricing and Schedule 
_Star Wars_: Galactic Nights will take place on December 16, 2017, from 7:00 PM to midnight. Tickets are available for $124 per child and $129 per adult (plus tax).

Costumes You Can – and Can’t – Wear 
While we encourage creativity, we also value safety and good judgement—be sure to review the special event costume rules!



*Jedi Recruitment Package*
Enrich your Jedi’s training with added enhancements. Boost younglings’ skills and confidence to battle the Dark Side with this limited-time offer that includes:

Enrollment for one youngling in one show of Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple robe
Official _Star Wars_ lightsaber
Personalized name badge
Exclusive Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple t-shirt
Picture with a Jedi Master—available via free digital download
Learn more about the Jedi Recruitment Package.

*Galactic Tasting Sampler*
Delicious _Star Wars_-themed bites and beverages are yours to “saber” at various locations throughout the park. The Galactic Tasting Sampler allows Guests to sample 5 of these food or beverage items for one price. Selections include specialty alcoholic beverages, non-alcoholic beverages, light saber churros, character cupcakes, a charcuterie plate with C3PO crackers, and dishes inspired by the stories and characters of _Star Wars_.These same items are available a la carte for all Guests. Hungry for more information? Gobble up all the tasty details.

*Skywalker Vineyards Wine Seminar*
Enjoy an enlightening seminar about Skywalker Vineyards. The discussion will expand upon the wine making process and Guests will have the ability to purchase tasting samples. Attendees of this free-admission experience will also have the opportunity to purchase full bottles to savor at home.
*Inside the Saga: A Galaxy in the Making*
Don't miss this one-night-only panel discussion about _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge. This unique event will be taking place multiple times throughout the evening at The Epic Theater. Come join us as we share exciting developments about the 14-acre _Star Wars_-inspired expansion opening in 2019 at Disneyland Park and Disney's Hollywood Studios.
Please note: all entertainment experiences are subject to change without notice.

*A GALA NOT SO FAR, FAR AWAY*





*Star Wars: Galactic Nights*
Enjoy a family-friendly event featuring exclusive _Star Wars_ experiences!Star Tours – The Adventures Continue

_Star Wars_ Launch Bay

_Star Wars_: Path of the Jedi

The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror

Toy Story Mania!

Muppet*Vision 3D

Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream
In addition, be on the lookout for _Star Wars_ Character encounters taking place in-and-around Star Tours – The Adventures Continue throughout the night!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Well at close to $1000 (probably more than that CDN) to get the 4 of us into the Galactic nights and the two kids in the Jedi Training, that's a big nope.  Back to convincing DH we should do the dessert party on our HS day.  I wanted the tour before they changed it, so I'll be keeping my PPO H&V ressie to get to Jedi training and hopefully the party.


----------



## Skywise

Is this the kick off party for the movie too?


----------



## Dan Murphy

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/star...for-a-second-installment-in-december-2017.htm


----------



## DisHeels

Only the 12/16 Galactic Nights ticket is needed? Regular park ticket is not needed in addition to?


----------



## Skywise

DisHeels said:


> Only the 12/16 Galactic Nights ticket is needed? Regular park ticket is not needed in addition to?


It's actually more than the regular park ticket at $129/adult.  Interesting that ToT is up but not Rock n' roller coaster...

I wonder how many of these they sell?  10k?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> It's actually more than the regular park ticket at $129/adult.  Interesting that ToT is up but not Rock n' roller coaster...
> 
> I wonder how many of these they sell?  10k?


RnRC will be added with the SW soundtrack,they did this this year and the coaster wasn't on that list either
I went to the one this year during SW Celebration and it was really enjoyable, did not feel crowded at all


----------



## yulilin3

DisHeels said:


> Only the 12/16 Galactic Nights ticket is needed? Regular park ticket is not needed in addition to?


it works just like MNSSHP or MVMCP


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Is this the kick off party for the movie too?


I don't think they are adding the movie to this like with Episide VII, from people that worked it last time ti was a nightmare for operations


----------



## yulilin3

Updated post #3 on page one with the Dec. Galactic Nights party I did leave the map from the April party just as a guideline


----------



## hawaiiangal

Are these special event tickets non-refundable? Having a hard time finding that information.

Never mind - found the answer at the end of purchase - non-refundable.


----------



## yulilin3

Darth Vader will be a meet and greet and the photo backdrops are coming back as well during SWGN event


----------



## yulilin3

hawaiiangal said:


> Are these special event tickets non-refundable? Having a hard time finding that information.
> 
> Never mind - found the answer at the end of purchase - non-refundable.


just as an fyi the party that happened in April didn't sell out until a month out so you have some time to make a decision


----------



## LongTimeLurker

jjjones325 said:


> Currently SWaGS Dessert Party is grayed out for every date on the site.  Assuming the site it just being wonky this morning?  I was so exited to read that I could book the party for 12/15, then bummed when I can't online.



Is it working now? I see everything grey...


----------



## yulilin3

LongTimeLurker said:


> Is it working now? I see everything grey...


still gray. I think the system is overloaded with people trying to switch reservations and fp because of the hurricane


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

@yulilin3, thanks for keeping us updated and adding the Galactic Nights to the first page.  I may have missed it, but under the pricing information, it might be helpful to add that, although small, at this time there is a $10 discount on tickets for DVC and AP members for this event.


----------



## yulilin3

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> @yulilin3, thanks for keeping us updated and adding the Galactic Nights to the first page.  I may have missed it, but under the pricing information, it might be helpful to add that, although small, at this time there is a $10 discount on tickets for DVC and AP members for this event.


I will do that


----------



## jjjones325

Just booked the SWaGS Dessert Party for 12/15.  Reservation says 7:30 with fireworks at 9.  What time should I reasonably plan to arrive at the party site?


----------



## hllb

How difficult is it to get a spot in the jedi training?  I remember it being very competitive last time we went, but it seems like they have a lot more shows now.


----------



## FastPasser.

jjjones325 said:


> Just booked the SWaGS Dessert Party for 12/15.  Reservation says 7:30 with fireworks at 9.  What time should I reasonably plan to arrive at the party site?


If you want to get in as soon as guests are allowed in, check in at 7:10.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Can I make reservations for the dessert party by calling disney?  The page says to do it online and doesn't seem to offer the call to book option, but I want to use a PP Visa for a portion and the rest on another card, which is hard to do online....


----------



## yulilin3

CanadianKrista said:


> Can I make reservations for the dessert party by calling disney?  The page says to do it online and doesn't seem to offer the call to book option, but I want to use a PP Visa for a portion and the rest on another card, which is hard to do online....


yes you can, but if you can wait to call I would wait. Right now the lines and wait times are crazy because everyone is making changes to their plans for this weekend
The number to call is 407 WDW DINE


----------



## greg9x

hllb said:


> How difficult is it to get a spot in the jedi training?  I remember it being very competitive last time we went, but it seems like they have a lot more shows now.


Think have a good chance if signing up at rope drop.

Also you can sign up Standby if all shows full.  You then check 10 minutes before a show for any open no shows.   Did that last year and got in 1st show we checked back for.


----------



## CanadianKrista

yulilin3 said:


> yes you can, but if you can wait to call I would wait. Right now the lines and wait times are crazy because everyone is making changes to their plans for this weekend
> The number to call is 407 WDW DINE



Thanks!  I'd already thought of that - I had planned to call tonight and then remembered about the hurricane and figured I'd wait till later next week.   I hope everyone stays safe during the storm.


----------



## yulilin3

already "hunkered down"


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe FastPasser and Yulilin and all those working, vacationing, and living in FLA these next couple of days.

Thanks for this thread Yulilin.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lynne G said:


> Stay safe FastPasser and Yulilin and all those working, vacationing, and living in FLA these next couple of days.


Too soon to hunker down, there are parties and special events still scheduled for tomorrow night. Not sure when or if they'll disappear.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I think Friday and Saturday night will have mostly all going on.  I would expect if Sunday is not closed, then early closure.  Depends on when the high winds start.  Now saying Sunday into Monday.  Even a Cat 3 will close the parks for a day or two.


----------



## jjjones325

FastPasser. said:


> If you want to get in as soon as guests are allowed in, check in at 7:10.



When would you say would be the ideal time to arrive for the 9 o'clock fireworks?  As much as I love to eat, I can't imagine I'd be actually eating the desserts for more than 30 minutes tops.  Is there anything to do after you've had your fill and before you are led out to see the show?  Since the dessert party restarts on 12/15, this was not a planned DHS day and so I'm trying to figure out best time to leave Epcot.  I did make the move of changing our Biergarten from dinner to lunch that day in order to not be complety sick from food.


----------



## FastPasser.

jjjones325 said:


> When would you say would be the ideal time to arrive for the 9 o'clock fireworks?  As much as I love to eat, I can't imagine I'd be actually eating the desserts for more than 30 minutes tops.


In your case you might consider arriving later so that you won't be bored after you're finished eating, waiting for the Stormtrooper march to the viewing area.





jjjones325 said:


> Is there anything to do after you've had your fill and before you are led out to see the show?


If you haven't already, there's all the stuff in the Launch Bay or you can harass and annoy the party staff. It's ok, they enjoy that.


jjjones325 said:


> I did make the move of changing our Biergarten from dinner to lunch that day in order to not be completely sick from food.


Excellent decision.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lynne G said:


> Oh I think Friday and Saturday night will have mostly all going on.


Friday night, yes, but the NOAA website is currently showing that tropical force winds could hit Central Florida as early as Sat at 8pm.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/145924.shtml?mltoa34#contents


----------



## Lynne G

FastPasser. said:


> Friday night, yes, but the NOAA website is currently showing that tropical force winds could hit Central Florida as early as Sat at 8pm.
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/145924.shtml?mltoa34#contents


 

Then most likely early close on Saturday.  Either way, hope all are safe and minimal damage.  Lucky with Matthew, hopefully with Irma too.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lynne G said:


> Then most likely early close on Saturday.


Probably, the first major event to cancel on Sat is Night of Joy.


----------



## mckinsey

We got our SW Galactic Night tickets! Now our vacation plans are complete.... well, except for fast passes..... 

Stay safe everyone, this hurricane is nothing to take lightly!!!!!


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

Just need to clarify something with this group, because I have seen conflicting reports elsewhere: when do they actually start taking names for Jedi Training?  We have an 8:30 PPO at H&V, and am wondering if we can go sign up before going to breakfast or if I will have to rush out early with kids and run over there right at opening - and of course risk the meet and greet that is perfect for my 4 year old. Help?


----------



## Teresadoxie

mckinsey said:


> We got our SW Galactic Night tickets! Now our vacation plans are complete.... well, except for fast passes.....
> 
> Stay safe everyone, this hurricane is nothing to take lightly!!!!!



Just ordered ours!!!!!  So excited.


----------



## roopster

My 8 year old daughter and I did the tour and dessert party on Monday.

We both enjoyed it, but I wouldn't do either again. I think they are good one off things to experience if you can afford it, but not unmissable experiences.

We originally booked just the dessert party, but once I added in the cost of a breakfast ADR to secure the Jedi training spot, it made more sense to do the tour (obviously that's now changed!)

Our guides were great, but there was a lot of walking over the 7 hour period (crossing the park because of rain and shifting the schedule), plus a fair amount of hanging about and waiting as well. They did a valiant job of spouting trivia to pass the time, but I wouldn't say it was riveting all the time!

We had rain which meant the March of the 1st order was cancelled, so we did a toy story fast pass (!) but we did get to do this later on thankfully. 

My daughter loved the jedi training and fighting Darth Vader. Most tour kids were in that group, but not all. I saw an earlier group of Jedi training fight Kylo Ren...

We weren't let into the dessert party any earlier than people attending the party only - although they did start the dessert party slightly early and let both sets of guests in. 

However I did notice that tour guests were allowed to cut straight to the front of the meet Chewie and Kylor Ren lines, but dessert party lanyard holders had to wait with park guests in line (bb8 had just one line for all).

The dessert party itself was a bit of a flop for me. Alcoholic drinks were just too sugary sweet. The bread pudding and frozen Nutella were ok. Cupcakes etc were pretty low quality I thought. The reserved area for the show didn't seem any better than elsewhere (maybe it wasn't that busy, but it was Labor Day so it was meant to be?)

My son (who was too young to attend) loves the tie fighter. No idea how I'm getting the damn things home though!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Closure link......

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/


----------



## FastPasser.

roopster said:


> although they did start the dessert party slightly early and let both sets of guests in.


That's standard.


roopster said:


> However I did notice that tour guests were allowed to cut straight to the front of the meet Chewie and Kylor Ren lines,


It's included in the tour package.


roopster said:


> The reserved area for the show didn't seem any better than elsewhere


It's not any better than standing directly in front of the stage, it's just that you don't have to stake out spots ahead of time.


----------



## yulilin3

Just a heads up the SWaGS show is cancelled for tomorrow. I'm assuming everyone with a dessert party reservation will be refunded


----------



## FastPasser.

FastPasser. said:


> I believe the temporary stage at Center Stage will be removed and they'll give the new mobile stage another try.


My crystal ball was right. The stage in the Center Stage area was supposed to have been removed last night after park close. I'm not there today so I can't confirm.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> My crystal ball was right. The stage in the Center Stage area was supposed to have been removed last night after park close. I'm not there today so I can't confirm.


I'm going tomorrow at around noon, I'll look around


----------



## Vickie1016

Yulilin, FastPasser & everyone living and vacationing in Florida, stay safe!  You are in our thoughts over the next several days.


----------



## yulilin3

The stage on center stage ia gone


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> The stage on center stage ia gone


Good riddens.
Are you having a fun day? What are the crowd levels like?


----------



## FastPasser.

Vickie1016 said:


> Yulilin, FastPasser & everyone living and vacationing in Florida, stay safe!  You are in our thoughts over the next several days.


Thanks, we'll be just fine. Just another day in paradise.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Good riddens.
> Are you having a fun day? What are the crowd levels like?


I know tomorrow will be a different story but today was FUN. the parks were empty,  went to dhs and mk until 9pm
Got back to AoA and their food situation is pretty well organized,  the arcade is open and all games free. 
It's very strange to see so many dogs in the resorts,  walked around the poly and grand floridian and there was a bark off in the lobby on the GF.  pretty funny


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> I know tomorrow will be a different story but today was FUN. the parks were empty,  went to dhs and mk until 9pm
> Got back to AoA and their food situation is pretty well organized,  the arcade is open and all games free.
> It's very strange to see so many dogs in the resorts,  walked around the poly and grand floridian and there was a bark off in the lobby on the GF.  pretty funny



Good luck. Stay safe


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I know tomorrow will be a different story but today was FUN. the parks were empty,  went to dhs and mk until 9pm
> Got back to AoA and their food situation is pretty well organized,  the arcade is open and all games free.
> It's very strange to see so many dogs in the resorts,  walked around the poly and grand floridian and there was a bark off in the lobby on the GF.  pretty funny


Sounds great.


----------



## JennLTX

Vickie1016 said:


> Yulilin, FastPasser & everyone living and vacationing in Florida, stay safe!  You are in our thoughts over the next several days.


I've been away from the boards for a while, dealing with Hurricane Harvey fallout (we're fine, just the rest of the city at a stand-still for days), but wanted to come back here for this very reason.  FastPasser and Yulilin, hope you and yours and ALL the Disney family make it through this safe and sound.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> I've been away from the boards for a while, dealing with Hurricane Harvey fallout (we're fine, just the rest of the city at a stand-still for days


Thanks Jenn, have you been getting good use out of the TIE fighter popcorn holders?


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Thanks Jenn, have you been getting good use out of the TIE fighter popcorn holders?


We have indeed!!!  Doing a sleepover birthday party in a couple of weeks, and they will be reporting for snack duty!!!

You come through Irma okay?


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back home only damage is our front tree is down, did not hit anything. It looks like we didn't even lose power


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> You come through Irma okay?


Yup, thanks. Just got our power back about an hour ago.


yulilin3 said:


> Just got back home only damage is our front tree is down, did not hit anything. It looks like we didn't even lose power


Ya, Irma didn't like trees.


----------



## preemiemama

@yulilin3 and @FastPasser. Glad you are both OK!


----------



## paradesintherain

Wonderful thread. Quick question, is A Galactic Spectacular less fireworks-driven than the previous version that didn't have projections?


----------



## yulilin3

paradesintherain said:


> Wonderful thread. Quick question, is A Galactic Spectacular less fireworks-driven than the previous version that didn't have projections?


Yes,  the original show was all fireworks,  this was is a projection show with laser, fire and firework elements


----------



## paradesintherain

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  the original show was all fireworks,  this was is a projection show with laser, fire and firework elements



That makes me kinda sad, I thought the fireworks were just incredible before. I'm sure I'll still love the show, though.


----------



## FastPasser.

preemiemama said:


> @yulilin3 and @FastPasser. Glad you are both OK!


Sorry, but we'll both be here to annoy and harass you.


----------



## Kelleydm

I may have missed this but what time can you enter during the Galatic nights event?


----------



## Nightfury118

I am so sorry if this has already been answered on this thread, but why are most of the days in November and early December greyed out when trying to get a reservation for the dessert party?  We are going over Thanksgiving weekend and my husband and son are huge Star Wars fans so I wanted to surprise them.


----------



## yulilin3

Kelleydm said:


> I may have missed this but what time can you enter during the Galatic nights event?


5pm with party ticket


----------



## yulilin3

Nightfury118 said:


> I am so sorry if this has already been answered on this thread, but why are most of the days in November and early December greyed out when trying to get a reservation for the dessert party?  We are going over Thanksgiving weekend and my husband and son are huge Star Wars fans so I wanted to surprise them.


SWaGS show is going dark from Nov 9th through Dec 14th. Jingle Bell Jingle BAM will play in it's place
Updated info on the show is always available on page 1


----------



## Nightfury118

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS show is going dark from Nov 9th through Dec 14th. Jingle Bell Jingle BAM will play in it's place
> Updated info on the show is always available on page 1


Thank you!!!


----------



## tyandbash

Hi, I'm sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find the current info anywhere. Does anyone know the cancellation policy?  I found openings for us during our trip, but not sure if that night works for us. If I make the reservation now and can I cancel before a certain time for a full refund?


----------



## Cluelyss

tyandbash said:


> Hi, I'm sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find the current info anywhere. Does anyone know the cancellation policy?  I found openings for us during our trip, but not sure if that night works for us. If I make the reservation now and can I cancel before a certain time for a full refund?


There is a 24 hour cancellation policy.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Ok, I guess I cannot do the figuring/math anymore (all these changes of rebooking a cancelled trip because of Irma have fried my brain) so can someone tell me what time I should be there to check in for the 6:30pm dessert party in October?  We want to be there early and ready.


----------



## yulilin3

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, I guess I cannot do the figuring/math anymore (all these changes of rebooking a cancelled trip because of Irma have fried my brain) so can someone tell me what time I should be there to check in for the 6:30pm dessert party in October?  We want to be there early and ready.


If the party is scheduled for 6:30pm it will likely open 15 minutes early so 6:15pm. I would check in at 6pm if you want to be one of the first ones inside


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

yulilin3 said:


> If the party is scheduled for 6:30pm it will likely open 15 minutes early so 6:15pm. I would check in at 6pm if you want to be one of the first ones inside


Thanks so much!  We had one booked in September, then had to rebook one for our new travel dates in Oct.  I'm excited that we now get to see the Disney Movie Magic show.  And my husband is going to be thrilled when I tell him about the beer  as he's not much on mixed drinks.  I cannot wait to see reports of the beer and wine choices that are going to be offered.


----------



## FastPasser.

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I cannot wait to see reports of the beer and wine choices that are going to be offered.


My guess is that because it's put on by the same team that puts on all the dessert parties at Epcot, DHS and AK, these are the usual and customary beers offered, Corona Extra, Yuengling and Bud Light.

The wine choices in the past have been Hogue Chardonnay, Pinot Grigio, Cabernet Sauvignon, Mirassou Pinot Noir, Beringer White Zinfandel and Angry Orchard Apple Cider.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

What time do they actually start sign-ups for Jedi training?  (Trying to figure out if you can sign up before park actually opens if you have PPO dining, or if it is just advantage of getting in line first but still having to wait until 9:00.)


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS show is going dark from Nov 9th through Dec 14th. Jingle Bell Jingle BAM will play in it's place
> Updated info on the show is always available on page 1


Will JBJB be available at the same time as SWAGS after Dec. 14? Right now I am planning on going either Dec. 17 or Dec. 19 to HS. I think last year we were able to see both but I cannot remember if they were on the same night or different nights.


----------



## FastPasser.

pmaurer74 said:


> Will JBJB be available at the *same time* as SWAGS after Dec. 14?


No, they will take place at different times on the same night. Sorry, I couldn't resist, I needed to amuse myself.





pmaurer74 said:


> I think last year we were able to see both but I cannot remember if they were on the same night or different nights.


It was on the same night. This year JBJB will take place at 6:30pm and SWaGS will be at 9pm on both of your possible nights. Maybe I'll see you there if it's the 19th.


----------



## Cynergy

PrincessHanasMom said:


> What time do they actually start sign-ups for Jedi training?  (Trying to figure out if you can sign up before park actually opens if you have PPO dining, or if it is just advantage of getting in line first but still having to wait until 9:00.)



Last time we were there, last August, we had a PPO at H&V and were able to sign up before breakfast. I assume that it is still the same unless any one says otherwise.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Question for the experienced Disers: on 12/20 I have a 1:30pm lunch package with seats for the 5:00pm Candlelight Processional, and I was thinking of booking the SWaGS party for that same evening - Disney's website says it starts at 7:30pm with the show scheduled at 9pm.
Will we have enought time to get there? I don't need to arrive right on time, assuming the desserts (and drinks!) are replenished during the party , but I don't know how long the CP takes...


----------



## Cluelyss

LongTimeLurker said:


> Question for the experienced Disers: on 12/20 I have a 1:30pm lunch package with seats for the 5:00pm Candlelight Processional, and I was thinking of booking the SWaGS party for that same evening - Disney's website says it starts at 7:30pm with the show scheduled at 9pm.
> Will we have enought time to get there? I don't need to arrive right on time, assuming the desserts (and drinks!) are replenished during the party , but I don't know how long the CP takes...


CP is just under an hour. You should be fine, as the walk between EP and HS is about 20 minutes (allow more time for the boat). And yes, everything is replenished throughout the duration of the party.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Cluelyss said:


> CP is just under an hour. You should be fine, as the walk between EP and HS is about 20 minutes (allow more time for the boat). And yes, everything is replenished throughout the duration of the party.


Thanks a lot! I'll book the party then...


----------



## FastPasser.

LongTimeLurker said:


> I'll book the party then.


Party guests will be allowed into the party venue 15 minutes early. It's considered a "Magical Moment". With the posted CP length being 45 minutes, 15 minutes to walk over to the DHS Friendship boat, estimate about 30 minutes to get to DHS and about 10 minutes to get to the party check-in podium located outside in front of the Launch Bay, you should have your party credentials by 6:45. That's about a 30 minute cushion.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

FastPasser. said:


> Party guests will be allowed into the party venue 15 minutes early. It's considered a "Magical Moment". With the posted CP length being 45 minutes, 15 minutes to walk over to the DHS Friendship boat, estimate about 30 minutes to get to DHS and about 10 minutes to get to the party check-in podium located outside in front of the Launch Bay, you should have your party credentials by 6:45. That's about a 30 minute cushion.


Perfect! Thanks for the detailed information!


----------



## pmaurer74

FastPasser. said:


> No, they will take place at different times on the same night. Sorry, I couldn't resist, I needed to amuse myself.It was on the same night. This year JBJB will take place at 6:30pm and SWaGS will be at 9pm on both of your possible nights. Maybe I'll see you there if it's the 19th.


personally I think both at the same time would be very interesting.


----------



## JennLTX

Slightly off but kind of on topic, FastPasser, are you going to be working any of the JBJB Dessert Parties while SWaGS is dark?  We've got tix for the party on Nov 29, and if you've got any insight as to what to expect, I'd love to hear!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

pmaurer74 said:


> personally I think both at the same time would be very interesting.


You may have just come up with a new premium experience. I would love to see that.


JennLTX said:


> FastPasser, are you going to be working any of the JBJB Dessert Parties while SWaGS is dark?


Of course, no one is safe.


JennLTX said:


> We've got tix for the party on Nov 29, and if you've got any insight as to what to expect, I'd love to hear!


There may be one and I missed it, but I haven't seen a thread on this years JBJB dessert party, maybe you should start one? I'm sure other people have questions as well. I'll be glad to participate.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Just booked the dessert party for Dec 20!  It'll be our last night at the parks, going out with style


----------



## Kellybelly78

Anyone know if there will be more dates coming in 2018?


----------



## yulilin3

Kellybelly78 said:


> Anyone know if there will be more dates coming in 2018?


the schedule only comes out about 2 months in advance


----------



## qbmillar

Monday night is our SW party night, DH can't  wait and I am so excited to do all things Star Wars finally!!


----------



## Lights

Guys, I need your help. I need to know what makes Galactic Nights worth it to you. We're huge Star Wars fans and while the offerings are somewhat appealing, the $138 price tag (with tax) is making it a little bit hard to take. We were at first excited about them making it familiar to the Force Awakens event (with the framed ticket and going to watch the movie) but without that and it being more expensive it's now a 'I want to go but...' and I don't know what to do! 

Is this event refundable? Do you guys think there will be some 'surprises?' Like if they might add more stuff? Also... I can't remember if the motorcade they announced it last time since the beginning or was it something they added later on? Thanks for all the help any of you might provide!


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

OK, so the extended park hours for Oct has thrown our plans into a bit of a tailspin - we had planned to hop from MK to DHS on the last park day of a short trip, reserving our FP for DHS and then ending the evening with SWAGS dessert party. But now that MK has an 8am opening, our PPO ADR is useless so I changed all of our FP to MK in the morning, and I'm debating just adding a day to our park tickets, which won't cost much more than our SWAGS dessert party admission, and going to DHS on the morning of our departure day. WWYD? Could we still hop to DHS and hope to get good 4th and 5th FP? Is SWAGS worth just keeping our plans to only 3 park days, or would you add a day and skip SWAGS? I don't care that much about the show myself but the dessert party was going to be a special surprise for my eldest DS, whose birthday is that day. 

Whew, that was long winded. This is what happens when you don't check the DIS all day.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Hey @FastPasser. are you going to be working the fireworks party tonight? If so, we'll have to look out for you! But remember, we ARE the droids you're looking for!


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> Guys, I need your help. I need to know what makes Galactic Nights worth it to you. We're huge Star Wars fans and while the offerings are somewhat appealing, the $138 price tag (with tax) is making it a little bit hard to take. We were at first excited about them making it familiar to the Force Awakens event (with the framed ticket and going to watch the movie) but without that and it being more expensive it's now a 'I want to go but...' and I don't know what to do!
> 
> Is this event refundable? Do you guys think there will be some 'surprises?' Like if they might add more stuff? Also... I can't remember if the motorcade they announced it last time since the beginning or was it something they added later on? Thanks for all the help any of you might provide!


To start this post will probably be of no help  I don't do "is it worth it" because it's so dependent on each person 
I did the GN party during SW Celebration. I am a local and an APholder so I was there just for the GN exclusive things and not any of the rides, other than RnRC with SW music
This year they have announced the talk with Imagineers about SWLand and that is something that to me is very interesting.
The motorcade at the start of GN during Celebration was not announced and they could do something like that, maybe not with celebrities but with characters?
The droid builders brought a lot of droids to the Animation Courtyard, not only R2D2 units but other astromechs so it was a fun photo op.
The Photo backdrops were really cool and they had them scattered around the park, the SW atmosphere with music pumping, fans in costumes or cosplaying was great.
The party is non refundable and non transferable.


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

What is the best time to show up for the Star Wars Dessert Party? I see it says it starts at 7:15 pm, but should we show up earlier than that?


----------



## cgattis

If you want a seat at a table, I'd say yes.


----------



## yulilin3

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> What is the best time to show up for the Star Wars Dessert Party? I see it says it starts at 7:15 pm, but should we show up earlier than that?


The party opens 15 minutes before advertised time,  so for you it will open at 7pm


----------



## FastPasser.

Lesley Wake said:


> Hey @FastPasser. are you going to be working the fireworks party tonight? If so, we'll have to look out for you! But remember, we ARE the droids you're looking for!


No, I won't be there to annoy you, so you'll have a good time.


----------



## FastPasser.

Just to clarify that seating is not provided as part of the party. I'm assuming the seating mentioned in a previous post are the benches outside the food area that are part of the Launch Bay. While they're better than nothing, they're very limited and not really conducive to sitting and eating at the tables. 

For those that are quick eaters and have done everything they want to do inside the Launch Bay and are just waiting around, go outside and harass the check-in staff. Things are very slow by then and they'll appreciate the chat time.

Also, the Stormtoopers while patrolling near the check-in podium have a skit where while pretending to be guests, will attempt to check-in. For those attending, when you check in, look at the list and most times you'll see that "2 Stormtroopers" has been added to the list. That's so when they come over to check in, they will be on the list. It's kinda funny.


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

What are the line ups for the characters like during the dessert party? How long of a wait does Chewbacca and Kylo Ren usually have at that time?


----------



## pmaurer74

Has anyone heard if Rey will be starting to meet ofter Dec. 16? We will be at HS either Dec. 17 or 18 and my girls are HUGE fans.


----------



## yulilin3

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> What are the line ups for the characters like during the dessert party? How long of a wait does Chewbacca and Kylo Ren usually have at that time?


Pretty short, maybe 10 minute wait times for Chewie and BB8, 5 for Kylo


pmaurer74 said:


> Has anyone heard if Rey will be starting to meet ofter Dec. 16? We will be at HS either Dec. 17 or 18 and my girls are HUGE fans.


Have not heard anything


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this has been shared already...here's the NEW Jedi Trials of the Temple 7th Sister has been replaced with Kylo Ren


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this has been shared already...here's the NEW Jedi Trials of the Temple 7th Sister has been replaced with Kylo Ren


Okay, the cutoff age:  it's 12, as in, my son is 12 and would happily sell a body part to fight Kylo Ren and is still eligible to do so?


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Of course, no one is safe.





FastPasser. said:


> There may be one and I missed it, but I haven't seen a thread on this years JBJB dessert party, maybe you should start one? I'm sure other people have questions as well. I'll be glad to participate.


I'll take a look around and if there still isn't, I'll start it!


----------



## qbmillar

Is anyone coming to the dessert party tonight?


----------



## leiaorgana

I'm kinda sad they've removed the Seventh Sister but I'm not surprised. The amount of people asking which line is for Vader on various message boards and making sure their kids were in the Darth Vader line at check-in and not "the other one" meant it was only a matter of time before they swapped her out. 

As a character, I quite like her, but I guess unless you watch Star Wars Rebels you wouldn't have a clue who she is or her relevance with the Jedi and Jedi Temples. I'm just sad they removed a female character as I thought it was nice to have some extra female representation in the show but I can see boys moaning about having to "fight a girl" instead of someone like Vader or Kylo.


----------



## FastPasser.

qbmillar said:


> Is anyone coming to the dessert party tonight?


Oh no, missed you by two days.


----------



## qbmillar

FastPasser. said:


> Oh no, missed you by two days.



Bummer!!


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Okay, the cutoff age:  it's 12, as in, my son is 12 and would happily sell a body part to fight Kylo Ren and is still eligible to do so?


Yes he still can


----------



## Cynergy

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this has been shared already...here's the NEW Jedi Trials of the Temple 7th Sister has been replaced with Kylo Ren



DD7 is going to be so excited. She loves Kylo and keeps asking why she can never fight him.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Yes he still can


I see the future... it's June 2018...  I'm standing in line at HS an hour before ropedrop...


----------



## Roxyfire

JennLTX said:


> I see the future... it's June 2018...  I'm standing in line at HS an hour before ropedrop...



Right there with ya... it's such a cool experience, such a downer to try to make it happen!


----------



## yulilin3

each time the conversation turns to how you have to be at DHS at rope drop to guarantee a spot on JT it reminds me of "the good old days" when there was no pre-signing, you had to go to the show and hope and pray that the Jedi Master would pick your overly excited kid jumping up and down saying "me,me,me" Most families had to go to several shows for the Master to pick their kid, some actually would go to several shows and never be picked...


----------



## Lesley Wake

Did the party last Sunday. It was fun and desserts were really good! We didn't drink as much of the cocktails because it had been so hot and we were so exhausted! My feet were hurting horribly (wore really bad shoes that morning at Disney Springs) and our table was against the wall so I ended up occasionally sitting on the floor out of the way. 

Got to the Launch Bay about 6:45 and checked in at the front, getting our lanyards. Then went right to BB-8 who had a 40 min wait posted. But I asked the CM sweeping up in the area and she assured me it was more like 5-10 minutes and they just hadn't updated times! Had a cute meet with him but he did freak out when I said I was leaving to eat a cupcake with his face on it! 

When we got out the party had just started (about 7), so we grabbed a table and some desserts and started in on it. My sister loved the Freeze dried Nutella. I liked the mini financiers the best. 

We ended up seeing Chewbacca had only a few people in line so did that around 7:45. Not that impressed as the character just sort of stood there for 2 photos and then we were ushered out-no hugs or good interactions! Got some more desserts then realized Kylo Rens line was absolutely empty so went up and CM had to knock on the door to announce our presence. We thought the character may have been resting or something because they had to hold us a moment at the entrance to the bridge before we could see Kylo. That was a better meet though. 

Everyone from dessert party was ready and waiting to be escorted out and it was after 8:20 when fireworks started at 8:30. Seems like the storm troopers forgot what time the fireworks were on and were late, but we all got to the viewing area on time! 

Despite ride times being on the longer side that day, the fireworks weren't that crowded. People could definitely had walked up about 10 min before and gotten a good view! 

Liked the show and the fire effects. But I definitely agree with the criticism there needs to be more fireworks in conjunction with the projections.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> each time the conversation turns to how you have to be at DHS at rope drop to guarantee a spot on JT it reminds me of "the good old days" when there was no pre-signing, you had to go to the show and hope and pray that the Jedi Master would pick your overly excited kid jumping up and down saying "me,me,me" Most families had to go to several shows for the Master to pick their kid, some actually would go to several shows and never be picked...


Nooooooooooooo.......  That must have been a NIGHTMARE!!!  Talk about embracing the Dark Side!!!


----------



## of the seas

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> What are the line ups for the characters like during the dessert party? How long of a wait does Chewbacca and Kylo Ren usually have at that time?


When we were there 2 weeks ago the waits were short. 10 minutes on average.


----------



## of the seas

We went to this party 2 weeks ago and loved it! This was the best dessert party out of the 2 we went to. It was nice to be surrounded by Star Wars. We loved the desserts and the adult beverages! It was a highlight on our trip next to Early Morning Magic. Plus surviving the whole Irma thing.


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> each time the conversation turns to how you have to be at DHS at rope drop to guarantee a spot on JT it reminds me of "the good old days" when there was no pre-signing, you had to go to the show and hope and pray that the Jedi Master would pick your overly excited kid jumping up and down saying "me,me,me" Most families had to go to several shows for the Master to pick their kid, some actually would go to several shows and never be picked...


Several shows in the blazing sun...yep.  Sounds about right.


----------



## 3minis

Wondering if there has been any more specific info released about the "immersive" Star Wars experience opening in Disney springs later this year?  Our trip is 11/7-11/13, wondering if it might be open by then and what it will be like.


----------



## RJstanis

leiaorgana said:


> I'm kinda sad they've removed the Seventh Sister but I'm not surprised. The amount of people asking which line is for Vader on various message boards and making sure their kids were in the Darth Vader line at check-in and not "the other one" meant it was only a matter of time before they swapped her out.
> 
> As a character, I quite like her, but I guess unless you watch Star Wars Rebels you wouldn't have a clue who she is or her relevance with the Jedi and Jedi Temples. I'm just sad they removed a female character as I thought it was nice to have some extra female representation in the show but I can see boys moaning about having to "fight a girl" instead of someone like Vader or Kylo.



I agree, but my 6 year old son was very excited when he got to fight 7th Sister (he has faced Vader at least 2 times prior) so there is still hope some boys will fight a girl . I would like to think Star Wars would be gender proof. My kids had to educate me on who the 7th Sister was since Ive watched the movies countless times, but had not watched Rebels before. Sad to see they got rid of her too. Mine will be over the moon to be able to fight Kylo Ren now though too.



yulilin3 said:


> each time the conversation turns to how you have to be at DHS at rope drop to guarantee a spot on JT it reminds me of "the good old days" when there was no pre-signing, you had to go to the show and hope and pray that the Jedi Master would pick your overly excited kid jumping up and down saying "me,me,me" Most families had to go to several shows for the Master to pick their kid, some actually would go to several shows and never be picked...



My oldest got picked a week shy of being 4 years old this way at Disneyland. He was so excited and energetic (after I explained to him if he wanted a chance to go up there he was going to have to be). He was obviously the youngest and shortest up there, but was such a great experience (sans my kid accepting Vader's hand holding request to join him to the dark side, luckily it was broken up by the Jedi). If your kid gets picked then that format is easier than having to be at the parks early, but if you didn't get picked then I can see why people would want sign ups like it is now. Either way, fun experiences.


----------



## nevergrowup826

Hi all,

My first full day for my Dec trip will be on the 16th, which will now be SW Galactic nights - a closed party from 7pm - 12am in HS.

For anyone who has done this event in the past,  is it worth the $130 per person price tag?!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## yulilin3

3minis said:


> Wondering if there has been any more specific info released about the "immersive" Star Wars experience opening in Disney springs later this year?  Our trip is 11/7-11/13, wondering if it might be open by then and what it will be like.


other than the official announcement nothing else has been reported
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ire-coming-to-downtown-disney-disney-springs/


----------



## yulilin3

nevergrowup826 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first full day for my Dec trip will be on the 16th, which will now be SW Galactic nights - a closed party from 7pm - 12am in HS.
> 
> For anyone who has done this event in the past,  is it worth the $130 per person price tag?!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


this is the same response I gave someone else asking the same question a couple of pages back:
To start this post will probably be of no help  I don't do "is it worth it" because it's so dependent on each person
I did the GN party during SW Celebration. I am a local and an APholder so I was there just for the GN exclusive things and not any of the rides, other than RnRC with SW music
This year they have announced the talk with Imagineers about SWLand and that is something that to me is very interesting.
The motorcade at the start of GN during Celebration was not announced and they could do something like that, maybe not with celebrities but with characters?
The droid builders brought a lot of droids to the Animation Courtyard, not only R2D2 units but other astromechs so it was a fun photo op.
The Photo backdrops were really cool and they had them scattered around the park, the SW atmosphere with music pumping, fans in costumes or cosplaying was great.
The party is non refundable and non transferable.
With your party ticket you can enter DHS at 5pm


----------



## nevergrowup826

yulilin3 said:


> this is the same response I gave someone else asking the same question a couple of pages back:
> To start this post will probably be of no help  I don't do "is it worth it" because it's so dependent on each person
> I did the GN party during SW Celebration. I am a local and an APholder so I was there just for the GN exclusive things and not any of the rides, other than RnRC with SW music
> This year they have announced the talk with Imagineers about SWLand and that is something that to me is very interesting.
> The motorcade at the start of GN during Celebration was not announced and they could do something like that, maybe not with celebrities but with characters?
> The droid builders brought a lot of droids to the Animation Courtyard, not only R2D2 units but other astromechs so it was a fun photo op.
> The Photo backdrops were really cool and they had them scattered around the park, the SW atmosphere with music pumping, fans in costumes or cosplaying was great.
> The party is non refundable and non transferable.
> With your party ticket you can enter DHS at 5pm



Thanks!  Were there a lot of people there that you can recall?   I'm an AP holder too so i do get down a lot,  I'm just worried about it being a super expensive party (already going to a MVMPC that week) and having it be so overcrowded that we can't do much.


----------



## yulilin3

nevergrowup826 said:


> Thanks!  Were there a lot of people there that you can recall?   I'm an AP holder too so i do get down a lot,  I'm just worried about it being a super expensive party (already going to a MVMPC that week) and having it be so overcrowded that we can't do much.


it was not crowded at all. I didn't do any rides other than RnRC and that was basically a walk on. Got my favorite spot for SWaGS 15 minutes before the show


----------



## nevergrowup826

yulilin3 said:


> it was not crowded at all. I didn't do any rides other than RnRC and that was basically a walk on. Got my favorite spot for SWaGS 15 minutes before the show



looks like RNR isn't even open for this party!


----------



## yulilin3

nevergrowup826 said:


> looks like RNR isn't even open for this party!


it will be open. Same thing happened for the April party, it wasn't announced, but they did open with the SW soundtrack playing instead of Aerosmith


----------



## nevergrowup826

yulilin3 said:


> it will be open. Same thing happened for the April party, it wasn't announced, but they did open with the SW soundtrack playing instead of Aerosmith



ah awesome, thanks


----------



## PixieT78

yulilin3 said:


> this is the same response I gave someone else asking the same question a couple of pages back:
> To start this post will probably be of no help  I don't do "is it worth it" because it's so dependent on each person
> I did the GN party during SW Celebration. I am a local and an APholder so I was there just for the GN exclusive things and not any of the rides, other than RnRC with SW music
> This year they have announced the talk with Imagineers about SWLand and that is something that to me is very interesting.
> The motorcade at the start of GN during Celebration was not announced and they could do something like that, maybe not with celebrities but with characters?
> The droid builders brought a lot of droids to the Animation Courtyard, not only R2D2 units but other astromechs so it was a fun photo op.
> The Photo backdrops were really cool and they had them scattered around the park, the SW atmosphere with music pumping, fans in costumes or cosplaying was great.
> The party is non refundable and non transferable.
> With your party ticket you can enter DHS at 5pm



I think you just made our decision harder lol.  We had decided not to go and now I'm questioning that decision!    Especially if RNRC would actually be open.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## yulilin3

PixieT78 said:


> I think you just made our decision harder lol.  We had decided not to go and now I'm questioning that decision!    Especially if RNRC would actually be open.  Decisions, decisions...


I did say it wouldn't be helpful 
If you can stretch your budget and it won't affect you that much I say go for it, with these types of events you cannot put a set price on each thing they offer, it's more of a general atmosphere, there's nothing like being a SW fan surrounded by SW fans, and music, and characters....
If you are going to have to sacrifice other things for the party that are important to you and your family then I wouldn't do it. 
Again, I know, not helpful
For me personally, today, in this moment, I don't think I'm going. The only thing different seems to be the talk with Imagineers about SW Galaxy's Edge and I'm sure someone will record it and put it on youtube...but if for some reason I come upon some extra money this will be where it is going


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> For me personally, today, in this moment, I don't think I'm going.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


>


Laugh it up,  fuzzball


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Laugh it up,  fuzzball


Now that's funny.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

You two have me laughing at my desk at work!!


----------



## PixieT78

yulilin3 said:


> I did say it wouldn't be helpful
> If you can stretch your budget and it won't affect you that much I say go for it, with these types of events you cannot put a set price on each thing they offer, it's more of a general atmosphere, there's nothing like being a SW fan surrounded by SW fans, and music, and characters....
> If you are going to have to sacrifice other things for the party that are important to you and your family then I wouldn't do it.
> Again, I know, not helpful
> For me personally, today, in this moment, I don't think I'm going. The only thing different seems to be the talk with Imagineers about SW Galaxy's Edge and I'm sure someone will record it and put it on youtube...but if for some reason I come upon some extra money this will be where it is going



Yeah we'd kind of thought about doing the dessert party for the SW fireworks that are the night before (the other nights are JBJB) and also for the HEA plaza viewing which comes to around the same cost as the evening at DHS.  But if we did the evening at DHS, we wouldn't really need to go there another day during our trip which would also give us some additional down time that is a bit lacking in our current plans and technically could fit the HEA Fireworks in on another day instead, just without the dessert party.

There's definitely a huge appeal to experiencing something that's not really offered very often.


----------



## FastPasser.

PrincessHanasMom said:


> You two have me laughing at my desk at work!!


Tip your servers, we'll be here all week.............maybe.


----------



## nevergrowup826

PixieT78 said:


> Yeah we'd kind of thought about doing the dessert party for the SW fireworks that are the night before (the other nights are JBJB) and also for the HEA plaza viewing which comes to around the same cost as the evening at DHS.  But if we did the evening at DHS, we wouldn't really need to go there another day during our trip which would also give us some additional down time that is a bit lacking in our current plans and technically could fit the HEA Fireworks in on another day instead, just without the dessert party.
> 
> There's definitely a huge appeal to experiencing something that's not really offered very often.



Thats my problem too, the addition of this screws around my plans for other days.  I planned my HS day to be the day after this event with a F! dinner package.  Because i am seeing F! that day, i planned an evening to come back to see JBJB (never seen).  Now with this, adding a third HS day just seems like a lot of park hopping i don't want to do.  My saturday had originally been a full MK day and the only evening i had to see the regular fireworks shows.   Man these last minute additions, in a new system designed to make you plan so far in advance, really mess people up ! ... too many first world problems


----------



## bellenbooks4me

The new additions/changes to JT sound amazing!!! Since DS did this last year, he will be even more excited to do it again this year. Last year he got to use the force against KR, but the light saber duel would be awesome!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> The stage on center stage is gone.


It's baaaack.


FastPasser. said:


> I'm assuming the seating mentioned in a previous post are the benches outside the food area that are part of the Launch Bay. While they're better than nothing, they're very limited and not really conducive to sitting and eating at the tables.


Within the the past couple of weeks there was a guest incident regarding the benches mentioned above. As a result the benches are no longer there.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> It's baaaack.
> Within the the past couple of weeks there was a guest incident regarding the benches mentioned above. As a result the benches are no longer there.


The cool retractable one or the permanent ugly one?


----------



## RJstanis

FastPasser. said:


> Within the the past couple of weeks there was a guest incident regarding the benches mentioned above. As a result the benches are no longer there.



Humans ruin everything


----------



## BDK33

Do we have a list of characters who will be there? Mostly just curious if k2so makes an appearance.

Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

BDK33 said:


> Do we have a list of characters who will be there? Mostly just curious if k2so makes an appearance.
> 
> Thanks


The ones announced that are not already meeting regularly are Ewoks, AWR troopers and Vader. 
For the last party in April they had a K2SO stand in, pretty accurate


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> The cool retractable one or the permanent ugly one?


Permanent ugly one.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Permanent ugly one.


boooo


----------



## Roxyfire

RJstanis said:


> Humans ruin everything



This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Are the steps leading to the eating area able to be used to sit on at all, or would a person get asked to not sit there?


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> or would a person get asked to not sit there?


That's a yes. However, towards the end of the party there are usually guests sitting on the stairs waiting for the escort to begin. At that point CMs will attempt to keep half the stairway clear for non party guests.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> ...
> Within the the past couple of weeks there was a guest incident regarding the benches mentioned above. As a result the benches are no longer there.


THat's too bad...was it a an altercation?  I hate to see that kind of thing, but since there isn't seating anywhere else, I guess we should have expected it. 

Too bad they can't figure out how to let folks who have probably been on their feet all day, and will be again for the Show, sit for even a few minutes.....  I'll sit on the floor if I have to, but may need help getting up again....


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> THat's too bad...was it a an altercation?


Don't know. It was probably a verbal disagreement about who should get to sit on the bench.





jlundeen said:


> Too bad they can't figure out how to let folks who have probably been on their feet all day, and will be again for the Show, sit for even a few minutes.


They can, but not in that venue without considerably reducing the number of guests. It's already due for a $10 increase beginning in Oct. Adding seating and reducing the number of guests would probably increase the cost by at least $10. That's $89, which is exactly what the JBJB party is and it does have seating.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> That's a yes. However, towards the end of the party there are usually guests sitting on the stairs waiting for the escort to begin. At that point CMs will attempt to keep half the stairway clear for non party guests.


Thanks FP.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> ...
> They can, but not in that venue without considerably reducing the number of guests. It's already due for a $10 increase beginning in Oct. Adding seating and reducing the number of guests would probably increase the cost by at least $10. That's $89, which is exactly what the JBJB party is and it does have seating.



Magic Kingdom is $79 for seated party and $59 for the standing party....and I'm assuming that the standing party folks can sit at the tables in the TT restaurant before heading off to the Plaza viewing area, but I've always done the seated one, so I don't know for sure....  

I did the JBJB dessert party last year, and it was great (party, not the show...LOL).  Food, beverages, tables and chairs, and the outdoor venue was very nice.  Of course, it was December, so the weather wasn't a huge factor.  It just seems like there must be a way to accommodate folks if they feel they need to sit....  Where are those creative minds that thought up the whole Launch Bay idea to begin with?  

But, i've noticed that there is a lack of benches/seating throughout most of the parks - you see folks clamoring for a small spot to get off their feet for a few minutes, but those spots are few and far between....  Maybe they hope people with go into the restaurants and bars if there is no where to sit...  I don't know.  But it's hard sometimes when you just need to get off your feet for a few minutes.  But I digress... sorry....back to Star Wars!!!!!!!  

BTW...we have the SW Dessert Party booked for Oct. 31....looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> Magic Kingdom is $79 for seated party and $59 for the standing party....and I'm assuming that the standing party folks can sit at the tables in the TT restaurant before heading off to the Plaza viewing area, but I've always done the seated one, so I don't know for sure....



Yes, those who book the Plaza viewing sit in the upper area. We weren't even some of the first there and got a good seat, had plenty of time to rest.  We even sat in the plaza garden as it wasn't full at all. 



jlundeen said:


> I did the JBJB dessert party last year, and it was great (party, not the show...LOL). Food, beverages, tables and chairs, and the outdoor venue was very nice. Of course, it was December, so the weather wasn't a huge factor. It just seems like there must be a way to accommodate folks if they feel they need to sit.... Where are those creative minds that thought up the whole Launch Bay idea to begin with?



During the SW party once I'm done eating, I just sit on the floor, with my back against the wall. I try to stay out of the way just so people don't trip over me. It's not very glamorous but every bit helps.


----------



## Jpmoore

Jedi training question: We have an 8am PPO breakfast. When may we sign up for Jedi training? As soon as we get there at 7:45 or when the park opens closer to 9:00? Not sure how it works.


----------



## Cynergy

Jpmoore said:


> Jedi training question: We have an 8am PPO breakfast. When may we sign up for Jedi training? As soon as we get there at 7:45 or when the park opens closer to 9:00? Not sure how it works.


Unless the procedure has changed recently, you should be able to sign up after being let in for your PPO breakfast, but before checking in at the restaurant. We did this on our last trip.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Don't know. It was probably a verbal disagreement about who should get to sit on the bench.They can, but not in that venue without considerably reducing the number of guests. It's already due for a $10 increase beginning in Oct. Adding seating and reducing the number of guests would probably increase the cost by at least $10. That's $89, which is exactly what the JBJB party is and it does have seating.


JBJB HAS CHAIRS??????  It's a Christmas Miracle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3minis

Jedi training question, apologies in advance as I'm sure this is in here somewhere but I can't figure out how to search for it.  In general, what time of day does Jedi training fill up?  Our HS studio day (11/8) is the day after we arrive late night and we are planning to do the Star Wars dessert party that night so wouldn't mind a later slot.  Just trying to figure out if we are to the park by around 9 or so, do we have a shot?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Jpmoore said:


> Jedi training question: We have an 8am PPO breakfast. When may we sign up for Jedi training? As soon as we get there at 7:45 or when the park opens closer to 9:00? Not sure how it works.





Cynergy said:


> Unless the procedure has changed recently, you should be able to sign up after being let in for your PPO breakfast, but before checking in at the restaurant. We did this on our last trip.


We also had early breakfast at H&V.  When they let us into the park, about 7:45, we went directly to the Jedi check in.  All times were available.  After signing up, we went back for breakfast, worked out great.


----------



## yulilin3

We got some info on the new tour format

They did a test run of the new tour  and these are some  observations.

The character M&G's are built into the tour. Tour will be divided into 3 groups and rotate between Kylo, Chewy and BB8.

More personal Star Tours experience due to being able to walk the entire queue with no attraction audio. Guides will be able to continue narrating because it'll be quiet and also before the park opens.

Not decided if the Star Wars Galaxy Edge model will be included due to it being so small.

Tour ends with the Jedi Training show.


----------



## only hope

We saw the fireworks show for the first time Saturday after Fantasmic. I was really disappointed. There were hardly any fireworks in it! I much preferred _Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular. _That was the second best fireworks show I have seen (the best being the anniversary ones at DL in 2015). I can go home and watch the movies any time I want and see all the images they projected, but I can't set off fireworks at home. Disney shouldn't bill it as an amazing fireworks show when it is primarily projections. If I had known to expect few fireworks, I would have been less disappointed. That being said, the projections were well done and it is quite impressive how far the technology has progressed.


----------



## yulilin3

only hope said:


> We saw the fireworks show for the first time Saturday after Fantasmic. I was really disappointed. There were hardly any fireworks in it! I much preferred _Symphony in the Stars: A Galactic Spectacular. _That was the second best fireworks show I have seen (the best being the anniversary ones at DL in 2015). I can go home and watch the movies any time I want and see all the images they projected, but I can't set off fireworks at home. Disney shouldn't bill it as an amazing fireworks show when it is primarily projections. If I had known to expect few fireworks, I would have been less disappointed. That being said, the projections were well done and it is quite impressive how far the technology has progressed.


I guess you haven't been following this thread at all.
Also Disney doesn't bill it as a fireworks show. It's a combination show From their site:
State-of-the-art projection effects, dynamic lighting, lasers and pyrotechnics light up the night like never before! The music, magic and characters of _Star Wars_ combine with special effects and fireworks to put you inside iconic scenes from the _Star Wars_ saga

That said I agree that Symphony in the Stars was the best fireworks show on property, because of the current construction they had to move the launching pads for fireworks to outside the park and they cannot utilize the bigger shells because it is very close to main roadways that they cannot simply close every night (like they do with the backstage areas of MK for their fireworks shows)


----------



## FastPasser.

Once again Yulilin3 plagiarized what I was going to say. How does she do that?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Once again Yulilin3 plagiarized what I was going to say. How does she do that?


I use The Force...duh


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I use The Force...duh


Will you use the Force to bag 200 TIE Fighter parts in plastic bags before tonight's party?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Will you use the Force to bag 200 TIE Fighter parts in plastic bags before tonight's party?


Sorry, I'm washing my hair tonight


----------



## only hope

I've read some posts but there are far too many to keep up with. The Disney blog post announcing it ages ago billed it as a fireworks show. "Today we’re happy to share an update on the next exciting _Star Wars _experience that’s set to delight fans at Disney’s Hollywood Studios – the new _Star Wars_ fireworks show, “_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular. This new nighttime show, which will be the most elaborate fireworks display in this park’s history..."

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/

Good luck with the TIE figher parts!


----------



## yulilin3

only hope said:


> I've read some posts but there are far too many to keep up with. The Disney blog post announcing it ages ago billed it as a fireworks show. "Today we’re happy to share an update on the next exciting _Star Wars _experience that’s set to delight fans at Disney’s Hollywood Studios – the new _Star Wars_ fireworks show, “_Star Wars_: A Galactic Spectacular. This new nighttime show, which will be the most elaborate fireworks display in this park’s history..."
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneys-hollywood-studios-starting-june-17/
> 
> Good luck with the TIE figher parts!


I see, yeah they changed the wording on that pretty quick on the main WDW site. I think it was a month in it that they changed the wording.


----------



## FastPasser.

only hope said:


> The Disney blog post announcing it ages ago billed it as a fireworks show.


I do recall that when they switched over to SWaGS, some Disney sites were slow in pointing out that it was not a fireworks show, just that fireworks were part of the show. I think, hope, that everyone is on the same page now. 


only hope said:


> Good luck with the TIE fighter parts!


Thanks, we'll all be glad when they make the switch to something small and has only one piece.


----------



## jjjones325

FastPasser. said:


> I do recall that when they switched over to SWaGS, some Disney sites were slow in pointing out that it was not a fireworks show, just that fireworks were part of the show. I think, hope, that everyone is on the same page now.
> *Thanks, we'll all be glad when they make the switch to something small and has only one piece.*



Is the TIE Fighter around for a while?  We'll be doing the dessert party on 12/15 and wondering if we'll get that or would the gift have moved on to something else?  Or is the gift just for the tour?


----------



## FastPasser.

jjjones325 said:


> Is the TIE Fighter around for a while?  We'll be doing the dessert party on 12/15 and wondering if we'll get that or would the gift have moved on to something else?  Or is the gift just for the tour?


Once the current supply runs out, that's it. The original projection was in Dec/Jan. Haven't checked lately. The gift is for all party guests. Beginning in four days, the party will no longer be included in the tour so no TIE Fighter for them.


----------



## Felicis

Getting excited! We are going to the SWDP on Sunday! That is so soon! @FastPasser. any chance you are there that night?


----------



## FastPasser.

Felicis said:


> FastPasser any chance you are there that night?


Sorry, but no. I'll have done it twice this week, that's very rare.


----------



## 2RedBirds

yulilin3 said:


> We got some info on the new tour format
> 
> They did a test run of the new tour  and these are some  observations.
> 
> The character M&G's are built into the tour. Tour will be divided into 3 groups and rotate between Kylo, Chewy and BB8.
> 
> More personal Star Tours experience due to being able to walk the entire queue with no attraction audio. Guides will be able to continue narrating because it'll be quiet and also before the park opens.
> 
> Not decided if the Star Wars Galaxy Edge model will be included due to it being so small.
> 
> Tour ends with the Jedi Training show.


Out of curiosity, do you know if the new tour format is shorter?  I assumed it would be without the dessert party but haven't seen a different duration listed unless I missed it.


----------



## Felicis

FastPasser. said:


> Sorry, but no. I'll have done it twice this week, that's very rare.



 That is a shame!


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Will you use the Force to bag 200 TIE Fighter parts in plastic bags before tonight's party?


Holy crap, you were the one who had to put all those together?????????????????  I already had GREAT appreciation for everything you did to make that party run smoothly, but this takes it to a whole new level!!!!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> Holy crap, you were the one who had to put all those together?????????????????  I already had GREAT appreciation for everything you did to make that party run smoothly, but this takes it to a whole new level!!!!!!


No, it's not that bad, it's done by a team of four. And it's just inserting the wings and body into the plastic bags. It's done before every party. The hardest part is wheeling the four large bins containing the 200 plus Tie Fighters from backstage to the Launch Bay and back again afterwards. It can be hot, sometimes rainy and somewhat long.


----------



## MjrDucky

I presume this is an event like MNSSHP where if you are already in the park prior to the event starting and have a ticket for the party there will be locations in the park you can go to get a wrist band for the night without having to return to the entrance?

Does anyone know and if so where those locations might be?
Thanks


----------



## FastPasser.

MjrDucky said:


> I presume this is an event like MNSSHP where if you are already in the park prior to the event starting and have a ticket for the party there will be locations in the park you can go to get a wrist band for the night without having to return to the entrance? Does anyone know and if so where those locations might be?
> Thanks


Nope, not like MNSSHP. The only location to check in and pick up party credentials, no wrist bands, is at the Launch Bay which is where the party takes place. Check in begins about one hour before the advertised party start time.


----------



## yulilin3

MjrDucky said:


> I presume this is an event like MNSSHP where if you are already in the park prior to the event starting and have a ticket for the party there will be locations in the park you can go to get a wrist band for the night without having to return to the entrance?
> 
> Does anyone know and if so where those locations might be?
> Thanks





FastPasser. said:


> Nope, not like MNSSHP. The only location to check in and pick up party credentials, no wrist bands, is at the Launch Bay which is where the party takes place. Check in begins about one hour before the advertised party start time.


I think MjrDucky is talking about SW Galactic Nights?
If that is the case, yes there will be locations inside the park to pick up your credentials (for the party in April they had actual lanyards and now wristbands)
If you are talking about the dessert party then read what fastpasser had to say


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I think MjrDucky is talking about SW Galactic Nights?


Never mind.


----------



## MjrDucky

MjrDucky said:


> I presume this is an event like MNSSHP where if you are already in the park prior to the event starting and have a ticket for the party there will be locations in the park you can go to get a wrist band for the night without having to return to the entrance?
> 
> Does anyone know and if so where those locations might be?
> Thanks




Sorry yes I was refering to the Galactic Nights party.  Thanks!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, party on Monday, solo.


----------



## pix13dust

Thank you fastpasser and yulilin3! I had no idea there was a Star Wars dessert party until I stumbled onto this thread. All the info you continually provide is so HELPFUL. We will be attending Friday Oct 6th


----------



## FastPasser.

pix13dust said:


> Thank you fastpasser and yulilin3!


I just add my two cents from time to time, Yulilin3 does all the real work.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> I just add my two cents from time to time, Yulilin3 does all the real work.


you're too modest. Did I see you this morning at Epcot pushing around a big cart right before the ceremony?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Did I see you this morning at Epcot pushing around a big cart right before the ceremony?


Nope, it's the weekend and I wasn't going anywhere near Epcot as a guest today. Especially today.


----------



## yulilin3

Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular show time is updated through Jan 31st 2018 every night at 8pm
Dessert party has not been updated yet but it should in the next week or so


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular show time is updated through Jan 31st 2018 every night at 8pm
> Dessert party has not been updated yet but it should in the next week or so


Thanks for the update!  So does that mean that the Pre-show starts at 7:45?


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Thanks for the update!  So does that mean that the Pre-show starts at 7:45?


If by pre show you mean Disney Movie Magic and if it stays in the same schedule it would be at 7:40pm, from what I can tell it's been done 20 minutes before SWaGS. Curious that on the website DMM is not listed past Oct 21st. but I'm sure it'll happen since it's now part of the dessert party offering


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> If by pre show you mean Disney Movie Magic and if it stays in the same schedule it would be at 7:40pm, from what I can tell it's been done 20 minutes before SWaGS. Curious that on the website DMM is not listed past Oct 21st. but I'm sure it'll happen since it's now part of the dessert party offering


Yep...that is exactly what I meant...couldn't remember the name of it....  So in all likelihood, the dessert party SHOULD start at 7 then?  Trying to figure out if I need to adjust my FPs....


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Yep...that is exactly what I meant...couldn't remember the name of it....  So in all likelihood, the dessert party SHOULD start at 7 then?  Trying to figure out if I need to adjust my FPs....


the dessert party always starts (officially) an hour and a half before SWaGS so for January it would start at 6:30pm


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> the dessert party always starts (officially) an hour and a half before SWaGS so for January it would start at 6:30pm


OK...Thanks, that what my reservation says for Nov 2 now.


----------



## yulilin3

Unrelated to DHS but related to SW
It looks like we will get a new trailer on Oct 9th for the Last Jedi during Monday Night Football, and if it stands true, tickets might go on sale the same day...remember when ticket release for Force Awakens broke the internet?


----------



## Felicis

Went to the dessert party on Sunday night and it was fabulous. We were the family of the night, I was so excited! The staff were all amazing (we have found all cast members to be amazing actually, but the Star Wars dessert party cms were extra amazing). I think it was our matching shorts that caught their eye, they are pretty cool, lol.

Anyway, the whole evening was fabulous, and would have been so even without the extra touch of being the family of the day. That was super lovely though, as we had been 3rd in a booth queue to sign up for Jedi training, and of course picked the first session, which was rained out. (Credit again to the staff, they waited till the last possible minute, and we got A fastpass to meet kylo ren which was a nice touch).


----------



## waydownunder

I'm just back from Orlando and finally able to get back on my Computer.  We did SWDP on 09/12 the first day the parks opened after Irma and WOW I swear there was hardly 30 people at the dessert party and it was absolutely awesome. The CM's were really great and we had some great conversations with a couple of them as it was not busy at all. The storm troopers were great and we got some amazing photos.  The food was yummy especially the frozen Nutella. We had a fabulous view of the show and it was amazing.  My Star Wars mad hubby was in Star Wars nirvana.  Thanks to all for your wonderful advice.  Booking this party was one of the best decisions I made for this trip and we would do it again in a heartbeat.  Thanks for all the tips I found on here and special thanks to Fastpasser & Yullin3 you both rock.  As soon as I get time I will start a trip report that will have more details of the night.


----------



## FastPasser.

Felicis said:


> Anyway, the whole evening was fabulous, and would have been so even without the extra touch of being *the family of the day*.


Wow, being selected as "the Honorary Guide Family of the Day" is pretty special. Here's some clarification as to what that's all about.

Because they wear Launch Bay costumes, the non-server CMs working the party appear to be Launch Bay CMs, and don't get me started on that, they are not. They are WDW Park Event Operations aka PEO CMs and are "Event Guides". 
There are only four of them at each party. They check guests in, if time allows, mingle with guests, or in my case harass and annoy guests, hand out the souvenir gifts and although the Stormtroopers appear to be leading the attendees to the viewing area, they are not, they're just for show, it's actually being done by the "Event Guides". And that's why the family is called "The Honorary (Event) Guide Family of the Day". 

The selection of the family is done by the Event Guides at check in. If you'd like to be considered, you can increase your chances if everyone wears something SW related, are enthusiastic and happy to be there, but the main factor is if there are cute kids. It's actually all about them.


waydownunder said:


> The storm troopers were great and we got some amazing photos.


They really are fun.


waydownunder said:


> Booking this party was one of the best decisions I made for this trip and we would do it again in a heartbeat.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## jlundeen

Felicis said:


> Went to the dessert party on Sunday night and it was fabulous. We were the family of the night, I was so excited! The staff were all amazing (we have found all cast members to be amazing actually, but the Star Wars dessert party cms were extra amazing). I think it was our matching shorts that caught their eye, they are pretty cool, lol.
> 
> Anyway, the whole evening was fabulous, and would have been so even without the extra touch of being the family of the day. That was super lovely though, as we had been 3rd in a booth queue to sign up for Jedi training, and of course picked the first session, which was rained out. (Credit again to the staff, they waited till the last possible minute, and we got A fastpass to meet kylo ren which was a nice touch).


I want to see photos of the matching shorts!!


----------



## Cynergy

Now that we've had a few days of the new tour format do we have an idea on the flow of events? When is the meal? When does the tour wrap up? Still kicking around the idea of doing the tour even though its probably not worth the price without the dessert party. What can I say, I am a glutton for anything Star Wars.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> Wow, being selected as "the Honorary Guide Family of the Day" is pretty special.


  



FastPasser. said:


> They really are fun.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

FastPasser. said:


> If you'd like to be considered, you can increase your chances if everyone wears something SW related, are enthusiastic and happy to be there, but the main factor is if there are



Yet again, it breaks my heart that there is no party when we're going. Stupid Jingle Bam!!  My 9yo daughter will be spending the day as Rey and my 4yo son as Kylo Ren (their choice, not mine!).  They would have been over the moon excited and pumped for the party. I know you'd have chosen them!!!!


----------



## Felicis

Norma was the name of the lady who lead us out. She was so lovely! Will try and post a pic of our shorts soon!


----------



## BALZEIKchic

I’m super new to these boards. I’ve read through quite a bit of this SW thread and the info has been amazingly informative!
We are booked for WDW from 29 April-6 May. My DS (Luke) is turning 14 on May 4 (Star Wars Day) and our plan is to do HS that day. Is it going to be crazy busy because it’s SW Day? I have five kids, four of which will want to do the Jedi Training (not the 14yo, obviously). I’m hoping to get my husband and Luke into the SWGS desserts party. Is there also a dining party for that? Are there other SW related extras in HS? 
I need ALL the tips, tricks and advice! Thanks!


----------



## CAHarwell

I was wondering if anyone did the first 8am Star Wars Guided Tour in HS yesterday? We were trying to gauge EXACTLY how long it lasts. We have it booked for October 21st and obviously have all our evening reservations (dining, FP+, etc.), but I just wanted to fine tune our plan if I need to. Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

Felicis said:


> Norma was the name of the lady who lead us out. She was so lovely!


Norma, hold on a minute, was it the 24th?


----------



## Felicis

FastPasser. said:


> Norma, hold on a minute, was it the 24th?


No, it was the 1st.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So if last Jedi tickets go on sale tomorrow, anyone have any idea what time? We are going to be in Disney for the release, and hoping to catch a matinee on the 16th, with dinner at Raglan Road.   Definitely want to pre-buy!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

CanadianKrista said:


> So if last Jedi tickets go on sale tomorrow, anyone have any idea what time? We are going to be in Disney for the release, and hoping to catch a matinee on the 16th, with dinner at Raglan Road.   Definitely want to pre-buy!


Received an email this morning from Cinemark this morning about 30 minutes ago that says tickets go on sale tomorrow... looks like tomorrow is definitely the day!!!
https://www.cinemark.com/star-wars-the-last-jedi


----------



## mesaboy2

CanadianKrista said:


> So if last Jedi tickets go on sale tomorrow, *anyone have any idea what time*? We are going to be in Disney for the release, and hoping to catch a matinee on the 16th, with dinner at Raglan Road.   Definitely want to pre-buy!



Likely once the trailer drops tomorrow night entering halftime of MNF.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Likely once the trailer drops tomorrow night entering halftime of MNF.


I'm so happy I am staying home tomorrow.
For the Force Awakens they actually released tickets before the trailer, I think it was like 15 minutes before, I know cause I was at the computer refreshing since the beginning of the game, we got our tickets without any problems, once the trailer dropped all movie ticket buying  sites went down due to traffic.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> I'm so happy I am staying home tomorrow.
> For the Force Awakens they actually released tickets before the trailer, I think it was like 15 minutes before, I know cause I was at the computer refreshing since the beginning of the game, we got our tickets without any problems, once the trailer dropped all movie ticket buying  sites went down due to traffic.



I guess I’ll be doing the same now.  Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Lights

Wanted to thank @yulilin3 for her opinion on Galactic Nights a few weeks ago. It's the first time I've been able to get online for a few weeks since I live where Maria hit and I am currently with very limited internet and no power. We've decided to go ahead with our trip since we truly need the distraction, so we went ahead and got our Galactic Nights tickets too to make it more special  

We wanted to try and get tickets for The Last Jedi on the 16th, but since I have no power I have no idea at what time is the game or how that usually goes. I know that it is impossible to tell, but can someone tell me a time frame I should keep an eye out for it? Like from 7-11 or something like that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cynergy

Lights said:


> I know that it is impossible to tell, but can someone tell me a time frame I should keep an eye out for it? Like from 7-11 or something like that. Thanks in advance!



The Monday night game starts at 830 pm ET. Halftime should start sometime between 945 to 1015.


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> Wanted to thank @yulilin3 for her opinion on Galactic Nights a few weeks ago. It's the first time I've been able to get online for a few weeks since I live where Maria hit and I am currently with very limited internet and no power. We've decided to go ahead with our trip since we truly need the distraction, so we went ahead and got our Galactic Nights tickets too to make it more special
> 
> We wanted to try and get tickets for The Last Jedi on the 16th, but since I have no power I have no idea at what time is the game or how that usually goes. I know that it is impossible to tell, but can someone tell me a time frame I should keep an eye out for it? Like from 7-11 or something like that. Thanks in advance!


I would start checking around 8pm, actually I would check around noon, just in case.
I hope you guys are able to recover from the storm quickly, Disney will definitely be a great distraction


----------



## mckinsey

Anyone know what the best site to use would be for Last Jedi tickets at Disney Springs theater? Disney, fandango, amc, hollywood, anything in particular? I want to be prepared, lol! We're hoping to do the 16th as well.


----------



## yulilin3

mckinsey said:


> Anyone know what the best site to use would be for Last Jedi tickets at Disney Springs theater? Disney, fandango, amc, hollywood, anything in particular? I want to be prepared, lol! We're hoping to do the 16th as well.


I use fandango, find it easier to navigate than AMC, if you haven't, create an account on both sites so you're logged in, if possible have multiple devices to check in


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> I use fandango, find it easier to navigate than AMC, if you haven't, create an account on both sites so you're logged in, if possible have multiple devices to check in



You don’t mess around...to no one’s surprise.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> You don’t mess around...to no one’s surprise.


I heard some horror stories from friends during TFS release, people know what to expect and it'll be crazier this time around


----------



## yulilin3

Is Fandango letting anyone sign into their account? I'm getting an error message


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Is Fandango letting anyone sign into their account? I'm getting an error message



I’m in.  My only issue is that tickets aren’t available yet.


----------



## FastPasser.

cvjpirate said:


> WDW News is reporting "The show “Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios will be dark for two weeks in September. The show will not perform September 13th-September 26th, 2017, but will return on the 27th."


Deja vu, let's try again.

Beginning Oct. 10, adjustments will begin in order to enhance the performance stage used for Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away. The show will not be performed from Oct. 10 through Oct. 22. During this time, additional entertainment will be provided to surprise and delight Guests.

"Enhance the performance stage", that wording is interesting. It says enhance not replace. Guess we'll find out what it means starting tomorrow.


----------



## mesaboy2

FastPasser. said:


> Deja vu, let's try again.
> 
> Beginning Oct. 10, adjustments will begin in order to enhance the performance stage used for Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away. The show will not be performed from Oct. 10 through Oct. 22. During this time, additional entertainment *will be provided to surprise and delight Guests*.
> 
> "Enhance the performance stage", that wording is interesting. It says enhance not replace. Guess we'll find out what it means starting tomorrow.



I like it Disney and I expect to be delighted.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> I’m in.  My only issue is that tickets aren’t available yet.


I'm logged in and ready on Regal cinema, Fandango is now giving me a "The Force is Strong with this one, thanks for your patience" when I try to log into my account


----------



## mesaboy2

Fandango is behaving for me.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Got my tickets for the dessert party! December 20th is our date, looking forward to it...


----------



## 3gr8boys

Dessert party question!  So...the party takes place in launch bay?  During times that launch bay is open to park visitors?  Wondering how that works....is the dessert party in a separate area?  Do I still need to plan time to see launch bay exhibits during the day but not bother with character meet lines because we will have quicker access during the dessert party?  Or is the dessert party a good time to explore launch bay???


----------



## yulilin3

3gr8boys said:


> Dessert party question!  So...the party takes place in launch bay?  During times that launch bay is open to park visitors?  Wondering how that works....is the dessert party in a separate area?  Do I still need to plan time to see launch bay exhibits during the day but not bother with character meet lines because we will have quicker access during the dessert party?  Or is the dessert party a good time to explore launch bay???


They have the back area of Launch Bay reserved for the dessert party but some of the tables are set in the general public area.
It's up to you but at night the character lines are a bit shorter, if a character is a priority to you I would do it earlier to not cut into dessert party time. If you go to the first page on the dessert party post you can see some videos of the set up inside Launch Bay


----------



## Cluelyss

FastPasser. said:


> Deja vu, let's try again.
> 
> Beginning Oct. 10, adjustments will begin in order to enhance the performance stage used for Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away. The show will not be performed from Oct. 10 through Oct. 22. During this time, additional entertainment will be provided to surprise and delight Guests.
> 
> "Enhance the performance stage", that wording is interesting. It says enhance not replace. Guess we'll find out what it means starting tomorrow.


Will these "delights" occur throughout the day, or just during the times the show is usually scheduled?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Will these "delights" occur throughout the day, or just during the times the show is usually scheduled?


Last time it was the times when the show would've gone out. Some characters came out to take pictures


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Last time it was the times when the show would've gone out. Some characters came out to take pictures



M&G-style or just posers?


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> M&G-style or just posers?


They just walked around and people approached for pictures, no autographs


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> I like it Disney and I expect to be delighted.


Will you be in the World during this time??? We are heading down Thursday


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> They just walked around and people approached for pictures, no autographs



I could be okay with that.  Especially Rey, but that’s probably not happening.



Cluelyss said:


> Will you be in the World during this time??? We are heading down Thursday



Maybe.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> I could be okay with that.  Especially Rey, but that’s probably not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.


I doubt Rey will come out
Last time it was the stormtroopers, death troopers and Boba Fett


----------



## 3gr8boys

yulilin3 said:


> They have the back area of Launch Bay reserved for the dessert party but some of the tables are set in the general public area.
> It's up to you but at night the character lines are a bit shorter, if a character is a priority to you I would do it earlier to not cut into dessert party time. If you go to the first page on the dessert party post you can see some videos of the set up inside Launch Bay



Thanks!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Just caught an ESPN trailer for the trailer.  Only three quick shots: Rey’s floating pebbles, presumably Kylo’s hand picking up a lightsaber in a red room, and Luke’s artificial hand taking his lightsaber from Rey, all close-ups.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Just caught an ESPN trailer for the trailer.  Only three quick shots: Rey’s floating pebbles, presumably Kylo’s hand picking up a lightsaber in a red room, and Luke’s artificial hand taking his lightsaber from Rey, all close-ups.


this one?


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> this one?



The first half of that one.  Nothing from the wide shot on, though I had seen that portion yesterday.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ah yes you guys are getting ready to buy Last Jedi tickets! My people!

I'll actually be in Disney World for this one (Force Awakens I was in Hollywood and saw it at the El Cap, talk about hard to get tickets). 

Does anyone know how quickly the Disney Springs AMC sells out of opening night tickets for SW movies?


----------



## frisbeego

This is the first time I'll be watching a movie at AMC at Disney Springs.

Are tickets usually available on fandango?  I'm looking now and don't see them listed, unlike other Orlando theaters.

I got excited when the AMC site went from "remind me" to "advance tickets," but sadly the link takes you to "Sorry, no showtimes have been announced yet for this theatre."


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ah yes you guys are getting ready to buy Last Jedi tickets! My people!
> 
> I'll actually be in Disney World for this one (Force Awakens I was in Hollywood and saw it at the El Cap, talk about hard to get tickets).
> 
> Does anyone know how quickly the Disney Springs AMC sells out of opening night tickets for SW movies?


I am not sure, I watched at Citywalk because I wanted IMAX he last time



frisbeego said:


> This is the first time I'll be watching a movie at AMC at Disney Springs.
> 
> Are tickets usually available on fandango?  I'm looking now and don't see them listed, unlike other Orlando theaters.
> 
> I got excited when the AMC site went from "remind me" to "advance tickets," but sadly the link takes you to "Sorry, no showtimes have been announced yet for this theatre."


That is strange, I have bought tickets for Disney Springs through Fandango, I'm wondering if they won't load the theater up until tonight


----------



## CanadianKrista

I get this on the Disney Springs AMC site now: 
Tickets will be on sale tonight following the trailer launch on ESPN’s Monday Night Football halftime show. Until then, may the force be with you.


----------



## yulilin3

Launch Bay shut down and evacuated, I have no other details
EDIT: LB has been cleared and reopened


----------



## mckinsey

Last Jedi tickets are on sale for some theaters already, but not yet for AMC Disney's Springs nor Universal Citywalk. <grumble>


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Trying to get ours through the app and it keeps giving me an error message.  Trying on laptop and page is paused.  UGH!!!


----------



## CarolinaBlue99

Nice name, CarolinaBlue! I'm "in line" on the App right now. It says the line is paused there and on the laptop. I guess we wait ...


----------



## CarolinaBlue

[B]CarolinaBlue99[/B] said:


> *Nice name, CarolinaBlue! *I'm "in line" on the App right now. It says the line is paused there and on the laptop. I guess we wait ...



Okay, that's weird.


----------



## yulilin3

Fandango has me in a virtual line for Regal cinema at The Loop!
It also says the line is paused, not sure what that means


----------



## CarolinaBlue99

CarolinaBlue said:


> Okay, that's weird.



Yeah, it threw me when I saw that you were the last poster on this thread - I didn't remember posting here. I figure there are many of us TarHeel grads/fans. Would be stranger still if you were also a '99 grad ...

Sorry if my user name freaked you out! I swear I didn't know that name was taken when I set up my account - that's my user name for any forums I use.


----------



## SplashMom

So we just purchased tickets for the Star Wars Galactic Nights Party on December 16. I wasn't aware of this until today and we quickly booked tickets. At first I thought it was the dessert party but it is a closed ticketed event. I'm sure some of you attended the last one...any feedback? It is probably somewhere in this thread but 800 pages is a little too much reading for tonight, lol. I hope it is worth the money! Any tips or information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Fandango has me in a virtual line for Regal cinema at The Loop!
> *It also says the line is paused*, not sure what that means



Same here.

Before I got that, I had 2 shots where it looked like my purchase went through but I don’t think it did either time.  However, my CC company seems to think it did.  I’ll straighten that out later.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

yulilin3 said:


> Fandango has me in a virtual line for Regal cinema at The Loop!
> It also says the line is paused, not sure what that means



That's what it says on my laptop, too.  I went all the way through the phone app and hit complete purchase, and an "internal error" message came up.


----------



## mesaboy2

CarolinaBlue said:


> That's what it says on my laptop, too.  I went all the way through the phone app and hit complete purchase, and an "internal error" message came up.



Here too.  Twice.


----------



## angai379

Mission accomplished. Thursday night at Disney Springs!


----------



## yulilin3

Fandango says estimated wait time 12 minutes


----------



## CanadianKrista

The AMC site has times loaded, but I click on a time and get nothing on  the next screen


----------



## kjduncan

Just got tickets at our local AMC theater on the 14th for the Opening Night Fan Event.  Can't wait!!


----------



## angai379

I was in the Fandango queue for awhile too. I didn't need those anymore so I got out. There was a fair amount of seats left. Rebellions are built on hope!!


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Got 'em!


----------



## mesaboy2

Success.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I went to fandango and it shows no times?  Where are you all getting your tickets?


----------



## kjduncan

CanadianKrista said:


> I went to fandango and it shows no times?  Where are you all getting your tickets?


I got ours directly through AMC's site.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  AMCs site just doesn't show me anything when I click a time.  I'll keep trying.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Fandango says estimated wait time 12 minutes


Just got mine! No wait or anything very easy and free poster with purchase


----------



## yulilin3

Got'em!!!


----------



## mckinsey

Took three tries (1st two I got error messages when it went to confirm), but finally, success!!!! Good luck, all!


----------



## Cynergy

Just purchase tickets for Thursday 12/14 7pm showing at our local Movie Tavern.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  I finally got through, and can't use my Canadian Credit card.   Anyone know of where I might be able to get tickets for Disney Springs with my Canadian card?


----------



## CJK

CanadianKrista said:


> Ugh. I finally got through, and can't use my Canadian Credit card. Anyone know of where I might be able to get tickets for Disney Springs with my Canadian card?


Try to book on the Fandango website. I know they accept a Canadian address at time of booking. We book AMC through Fandango and we're Canadian. However, we do have an American credit card, but we do enter our Canadian address at time of booking...... Good luck!


----------



## 3gr8boys

Cinemark tickets on sale already...at least in CT.  I will have to settle for seeing it at my favorite "home" theater.  No Disney until April for me.


----------



## sbarisch

SUCCESS!! I just got the AMC app to work. Got 3 tickets in Disney Springs for Friday afternoon!


----------



## brnrss34

Got mine through MJR!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I couldn't get Fandango to show me times.   But I managed my tickets through AMC by first buying an AMC gift card on Amazon.com, and then using that on the AMC website.  We're all set, have our matinee tickets on the 16th like I wanted!    Thanks for the help!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I can't get any tickets on fandango, AMC site or app


----------



## focusondisney

My DS was able to get tickets to the 6 pm opening night fan event at Disney Springs!! 

I was able to get into the amc site about 8:45 & picked seats twice, but it went to error message instead of the payment page.  The theater was already pretty full so lots of folks must be getting thru. My son got thru on the amc app at about 9:00.


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I can't get any tickets on fandango, AMC site or app


----------



## focusondisney

yulilin3 said:


>




Ditto.


----------



## focusondisney

Told my DH lots of people are gonna be mad when the tickets are officially in sale & the theaters are already sold out.


----------



## frisbeego

Been trying non-stop for an hour.  Can't get thru the AMC site.  So incredibly frustrating.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Got through on the AMC app finally! 8 pm Disney Springs. Wanted 730 but they were almost all gone except front rows. Try over and over on the app other people who can't get them, website isn't doing anything.


----------



## focusondisney

Agree, I couldn't get thru on the website but my son got them on the app.


----------



## houseful of boys

Got 14 tickets for the Disney Springs 7:45 showing. Already have our Galactic Nights booked for the 16th. Can't wait!! We were there for the opening night event for The Force Awakens at Disney Springs and DHS. I feel a tradition happening for this trilogy.


----------



## yulilin3

Holy Crap!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm ready for December. Trying to figure out how they'll kill Leia.

Did anyone else think the opening shot really makes him look like Hayden Christiansen?

More Poe, please.


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Holy Crap!!



DW said the same thing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

By the way, anyone wanna meet up at Disney Springs for drinks afterwards and discuss the movie, that's where I'll be.


----------



## focusondisney

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm ready for December. Trying to figure out how they'll kill Leia.
> 
> Did anyone else think the opening shot really makes him look like Hayden Christiansen?
> 
> More Poe, please.




Looked like Kylo Ren is gonna kill Leia.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

focusondisney said:


> Looked like Kylo Ren is gonna kill Leia.



It did look like that, so I don't believe it.


----------



## rteetz

SOooooo much going on in that trailer.


----------



## yulilin3

I won't discuss for people that might not want any spoilers, but yeah, lot's going on, more misdirections I think, a couple of scenes and dialogue worked out too perfectly to create a feeling of something.....that shot of Finn and Phasma is my favorite though...and I agree...we need more Poe. Why is Poe on the First Order side of the poster though?


----------



## mesaboy2

Fandango already reports that there are no tickets available within 15 miles of me.  Not sure I believe that literally (might be a server issue), but in any case thank you @yulilin3 for keeping me on my toes tonight.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Fandango already reports that there are no tickets available within 15 miles of me.  Not sure I believe that literally (might be a server issue), but in any case thank you @yulilin3 for keeping me on my toes tonight.


The Force was with us 
Now 2 long months to wait


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> The Force was with us
> Now 2 long months to wait


That is going to be one long wait.


----------



## ministrychick77

Got our tickets off Atom for the special screening on Thursday with the gifts. They were pricey, but worth it.


----------



## baloo's girl

ugh, could not get tickets for thursday night at disney springs amc..tried last night and website kept crashing. What's another theater nearby that's nice and maybe has assigned seats?


----------



## Amw1064

SplashMom said:


> So we just purchased tickets for the Star Wars Galactic Nights Party on December 16. I wasn't aware of this until today and we quickly booked tickets. At first I thought it was the dessert party but it is a closed ticketed event. I'm sure some of you attended the last one...any feedback? It is probably somewhere in this thread but 800 pages is a little too much reading for tonight, lol. I hope it is worth the money! Any tips or information would be greatly appreciated!


I would love info as well.


----------



## yulilin3

SplashMom said:


> So we just purchased tickets for the Star Wars Galactic Nights Party on December 16. I wasn't aware of this until today and we quickly booked tickets. At first I thought it was the dessert party but it is a closed ticketed event. I'm sure some of you attended the last one...any feedback? It is probably somewhere in this thread but 800 pages is a little too much reading for tonight, lol. I hope it is worth the money! Any tips or information would be greatly appreciated!





Amw1064 said:


> I would love info as well.


Map from the April party and info on the offering for this December's party is on page one
i went to the party in April during Star Wars Celebration, I never answer the question "is it worth it" as that is subjective
I enjoyed the party very much, it was not crowded at all and it was sold out a month before so the cap on tickets was low
I rode RnRC with the SW soundtrack and waited maybe 5 minutes at the beginning of the party.
The extra, unannounced celebrity cavalcade was a nice surprise, not sure if that will happen this time around.
The entire parks atmosphere was SW festive and people dressed up as their favorite SW characters, the Droid Builders brought a lot of astromechs to the Animation COurtyard and people could take pictures with them, I loved the photo backdrops that were scattered all around the park.
I attended the celebrity talk show which for the December party will be a talk with Imagineers about Galaxy's Edge, that should be interesting.
The lines for all open attractions were low all night
At the end of the night there's nothing like being surrounded by SW fans in a party atmosphere, that's one of the things I miss most about SWW. I'm sure if you search on youtube you will find videos of parties from April and the Force Awaken premiere party


----------



## rteetz

Just read that SWAGS will undergo some changes for the better. I would imagine this will happen after the movie to include some stuff from there but no time frame has been given.


----------



## Amw1064

yulilin3 said:


> Map from the April party and info on the offering for this December's party is on page one
> i went to the party in April during Star Wars Celebration, I never answer the question "is it worth it" as that is subjective
> I enjoyed the party very much, it was not crowded at all and it was sold out a month before so the cap on tickets was low
> I rode RnRC with the SW soundtrack and waited maybe 5 minutes at the beginning of the party.
> The extra, unannounced celebrity cavalcade was a nice surprise, not sure if that will happen this time around.
> The entire parks atmosphere was SW festive and people dressed up as their favorite SW characters, the Droid Builders brought a lot of astromechs to the Animation COurtyard and people could take pictures with them, I loved the photo backdrops that were scattered all around the park.
> I attended the celebrity talk show which for the December party will be a talk with Imagineers about Galaxy's Edge, that should be interesting.
> The lines for all open attractions were low all night
> At the end of the night there's nothing like being surrounded by SW fans in a party atmosphere, that's one of the things I miss most about SWW. I'm sure if you search on youtube you will find videos of parties from April and the Force Awaken premiere party


My fear is it will be mobbed.  We can ride the rides anytime as we are annual passholders.  We have numerous pictures with BB8, Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Stormtroopers.   I am trying to convince myself to splurge and spend the money.


----------



## yulilin3

Amw1064 said:


> My fear is it will be mobbed.  We can ride the rides anytime as we are annual passholders.  We have numerous pictures with BB8, Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, Darth Vader and Stormtroopers.   I am trying to convince myself to splurge and spend the money.


it's a tough decision.
I think you pay for the atmosphere and some special things more than anything else...again, as of today I am almost 80% sure I'm not going in December, unless someone buys me the ticket


----------



## baloo's girl

baloo's girl said:


> ugh, could not get tickets for thursday night at disney springs amc..tried last night and website kept crashing. What's another theater nearby that's nice and maybe has assigned seats?



Nevermind!! Persistence pays off. I checked back on the AMC website just now, and was able to find tickets for Thursday Dec. 14th!! We are happy campers.

On the topic of the Galatic Nights, we went to the one in April and enjoyed it. Our favorite thing was riding RnR with the star wars music. We all said we wish it was permanently that way. We also got a thrill out of seeing the Stars in Cars parade. Fangirl over here for Warwick Davis (who I believe is doing the Candlelight Procession that week at EP, so it wouldn't suprise me if he showed up for the party). We did not sign up for the December party though. Once was enough for us.


----------



## yulilin3

baloo's girl said:


> Nevermind!! Persistence pays off. I checked back on the AMC website just now, and was able to find tickets for Thursday Dec. 14th!! We are happy campers.
> 
> On the topic of the Galatic Nights, we went to the one in April and enjoyed it. Our favorite thing was riding RnR with the star wars music. We all said we wish it was permanently that way. We also got a thrill out of seeing the Stars in Cars parade. Fangirl over here for Warwick Davis (who I believe is doing the Candlelight Procession that week at EP, so it wouldn't suprise me if he showed up for the party). We did not sign up for the December party though. Once was enough for us.


oh that's interesting about Warwick Davis being here for that time period. Maybe he'll host the talk show after doing Candlelight. He is an amazing host


----------



## LongTimeLurker

yulilin3 said:


> oh that's interesting about Warwick Davis being here for that time period. Maybe he'll host the talk show after doing Candlelight. He is an amazing host


Warwick Davis will be there Dec 12 to 14... Unless they change the CP dates, it would be two extra days for him to stay in Orlando. Who knows?


----------



## yulilin3

I


LongTimeLurker said:


> Warwick Davis will be there Dec 12 to 14... Unless they change the CP dates, it would be two extra days for him to stay in Orlando. Who knows?


I can see it happening


----------



## SplashMom

Thanks so much! This is the type of info I was looking for. I am a bit relieved to know that it wasn't crazy crowded...that is my fear. I don't want to pay all that money (4 tickets) and then not be able to see things.


----------



## ejgonz2

Are the Galactic Spectacular fireworks returning in 2018?


----------



## SaintsManiac

ejgonz2 said:


> Are the Galactic Spectacular fireworks returning in 2018?





It's on the MDE park hours calendar, but the party isn't showing up yet to book.


----------



## ejgonz2

SaintsManiac said:


> It's on the MDE park hours calendar, but the party isn't showing up yet to book.



I'm not seeing times for March


----------



## Bashara

We got our tickets to see it on December 14 opening night here in Australia. I promise to not publish spoilers after we get home.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ejgonz2 said:


> I'm not seeing times for March





Sorry I only looked at January, but I don't see why they would stop it.


----------



## yulilin3

ejgonz2 said:


> Are the Galactic Spectacular fireworks returning in 2018?


Yes, they are scheduled through January 31st right now, the schedule updates about 2 to 3 months in advance only, page one has all updated info
Fyi they are not a fireworks show per se, it's a spectacular that includes projections, laser, fire effects and some fireworks


----------



## CJK

Has Launch Bay changed at all with the new movie coming soon (i.e. the film or movie props)? I hope so, so I can convine DH to go to DHS!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Has Launch Bay changed at all with the new movie coming soon (i.e. the film or movie props)? I hope so, so I can convine DH to go to DHS!


I think new replicas/props come in the weekend of the release. That's what has happened with the last 2 movies


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> I think new replicas/props come in the weekend of the release. That's what has happened with the last 2 movies


Thanks! I knew you'd know! Do you think there's any chance the little movie will be updated?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Thanks! I knew you'd know! Do you think there's any chance the little movie will be updated?


that's a good question. They updated it for Rogue One, so can't see why not. Next time I go to DHS I'll be sure to ask, or better yet our resident Jedi Master @FastPasser. could ask for us


----------



## FastPasser.

CJK said:


> Has Launch Bay changed at all with the new movie coming soon (i.e. the film or movie props)?





yulilin3 said:


> I think new replicas/props come in the weekend of the release.


Haven't noticed any new stuff yet. It'll be good to see some new stuff in Celebration Gallery. Pointing out the tiny Hidden Mickey inside one of the ship models is getting kinda too routine. now.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> that's a good question. They updated it for Rogue One, so can't see why not. Next time I go to DHS I'll be sure to ask, or better yet our resident Jedi Master @FastPasser. could ask for us


Next Tuesday.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Next Tuesday.


I'll be there this Friday and will ask but you might have some better insider info


----------



## angai379

For anyone that's interested tickets are live for the Secrets of the Empire VR experience.


----------



## yulilin3

angai379 said:


> For anyone that's interested tickets are live for the Secrets of the Empire VR experience.


thanks for the heads up, here's the link https://www.thevoid.com/
30 minute mission, $30 per person


----------



## FastPasser.

I'll be interested to hear what people think about this.


----------



## Juliet25

Does the Dessert Party usually occur on Fridays? My daughter has a birthday in March and I think this would be perfect for her. I know I have to pre-pay, but is it refundable if we cancel our trip?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> I'll be interested to hear what people think about this.


It looks like 10 people can go in at the same time, which would make it weird if you have to play as a group, but I am all for trying this out


----------



## yulilin3

Juliet25 said:


> Does the Dessert Party usually occur on Fridays? My daughter has a birthday in March and I think this would be perfect for her. I know I have to pre-pay, but is it refundable if we cancel our trip?


the SWaGS and dessert party associated with it has been going on nightly since mid December of last year. You can see  dates on the first page


----------



## mesaboy2

Any word on what “surprises” are “delighting” guests while the stage show is dark?  Roaming characters as expected?


----------



## Juliet25

yulilin3 said:


> the SWaGS and dessert party associated with it has been going on nightly since mid December of last year. You can see  dates on the first page



Thanks! I tried to book on MDE, but it's not showing any availability. It looks like those dates haven't been released yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Juliet25 said:


> Thanks! I tried to book on MDE, but it's not showing any availability. It looks like those dates haven't been released yet.


the dates only get updated about 3 to 2 months in advance, again if you look on page when you can see when dates have become available, historically


----------



## 3gr8boys

I have read many descriptions/reviews, but don't think I really know the answer:

What is truly extra for SW dessert party participants?

1) i get that there is a special viewing area for the show and that participants are led out by stormtroopers (but that if you wait to get led out you won't necessarily get a fantastic view).

2) i get that the dessert and beverage offerings (and a souvenir) are only for participants.

But the meet and greets (Chewbacca and Kylo Ren at this point) are still open to everyone though waits are typically shorter at this time of day?

So, is anything else a dessert party exclusive?  Do the wandering jawas and stormtroopers only hang in the dessert party area?

Launch Bay wasn't open for my last HS  visit.  Hoping someone can help me get a grip on what to expect so I can stop obsessing.


----------



## yulilin3

3gr8boys said:


> I have read many descriptions/reviews, but don't think I really know the answer:
> 
> What is truly extra for SW dessert party partipants?
> 
> 1) i get that there is a special viewing area for the show and that participants are led out by stormtroopers (but that if you wait to get led out you won't necessarily get a fantastic view).
> 
> 2) i get that the dessert and beverage offerings (and a souvenir) are only for participants.
> 
> But the meet and greets (Chewbacca and Kylo Ren at this point) are still open to everyone though waits are typically shorter at this time of day?
> 
> So, is anything else a dessert party exclusive?  Do the wandering jawas and stormtroopers only hang in the dessert party area?
> 
> Launch Bay wasn't open for my last HS  visit.  Hoping someone can help me get a grip on what to expect so I can stop obsessing.


No Jawas available anymore. The stormtroopers do walk through the party because their break room is behind, sometimes they stop for pics.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the heads up, here's the link https://www.thevoid.com/
> 30 minute mission, $30 per person


Do we have any idea how long this will be in place?  I see they've got dates through Valentine's Day at this point.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> Do we have any idea how long this will be in place?  I see they've got dates through Valentine's Day at this point.


Obviously we haven't seen the inside of this yet but they have been working on it for a couple of months so I expect it to stay for a while, unless it completely bombs


----------



## yulilin3

DPB just said that it will be in groups of 4, this makes it that much more special 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-reality-experience-by-ilmxlab-and-the-void/


----------



## FastPasser.

3gr8boys said:


> I have read many descriptions/reviews, but don't think I really know the answer: What is truly extra for SW dessert party participants?


The desserts, beverages, SW souvenir, and the convoy to the VIP viewing area led by the Stormtroopers. Oh, nearly forgot the interaction with the excellent party staff.


----------



## mamamelody2

The Secrets of the Empire VR experience looks VERY interesting. 
Can't wait to read some reviews.


----------



## mbvisitor

@FastPasser @yulilin3,

Do you have any info on the itinerary of the revised Star Wars Tour format?  I'm wondering what time lunch is and when the tour ends?  Is the reserved area for SWAGS shared with dessert party guests?  Any issues so far with that?

Thanks for any info!
Hazel


----------



## mbvisitor

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the heads up, here's the link https://www.thevoid.com/
> 30 minute mission, $30 per person



Thanks for this! Bought tixs for our December trip!  I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Any word on what “surprises” are “delighting” guests while the stage show is dark?  Roaming characters as expected?


Saw Rey was meeting with Chewy today....


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Saw Rey was meeting with Chewy today....


Omg really?!?! Dio you know around what time?


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Saw Rey was meeting with Chewy today....



You better not be messing with me.


----------



## FastPasser.

mbvisitor said:


> Do you have any info on the itinerary of the revised Star Wars Tour format?  I'm wondering what time lunch is and when the tour ends?


In no particular order, below are the main elements included in the tour. Other than it starting at 8am and ending early afternoon, the exact end time is not posted. My best guess is that it ends at about 1pm.

*Star Wars: Path of the Jedi film

Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away stage show and March of the First Order from a reserved viewing area

Guests ages 4-12 participate in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple

Expedited entry on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue

Quick and casual Star Wars-themed eats at Backlot Express

Explore Star Wars Launch Bay through an up-close look and guided tour of replica props, models, concept art and artifacts and meet two Star Wars characters – Chewbacca and Kylo Ren

Reserved viewing for the nighttime spectacular Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular

Take home a piece of the saga with a personalized name badge*



mbvisitor said:


> Is the reserved area for SWAGS shared with dessert party guests?  Any issues so far with that?


Actually tour guests never had a dedicated reserved viewing area. When the tour ended, tour guests became dessert party guests and were allowed in because of that. The reserved viewing area then and now is for dessert party guests. Tour guests with that days credentials are allowed in.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Omg really?!?! Dio you know around what time?


It was posted in an October FB group around 4:30. No idea how long she was there or if it's "permanent" while the show is on hiatus, but will be checking personally on Saturday! Another member spotted Boba Fett roaming in LB, but don't know what time.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> You better not be messing with me.


Would I do that????


----------



## FastPasser.

mesaboy2 said:


> You better not be messing with me.


It's better than being outside. Boba Fett was there late afternoon as well.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the heads up, here's the link https://www.thevoid.com/
> 30 minute mission, $30 per person



Does anyone know where in Disney Springs this will be located?  Trying to plan our our VR, The Last Jedi DS day without a lot of criss crossing in DS!


----------



## FastPasser.

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Does anyone know where in Disney Springs this will be located?


It's #114 on the Disney Springs map. It's located at the Marketplace between the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and Once Upon a Toy.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

FastPasser. said:


> It's #114 on the Disney Springs map. It's located at the Marketplace between the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and Once Upon a Toy.



Thank you so much!!  Wooohoo!  Got our tickets for both the VR experience and The Last Jedi!!  So excited!  For those of you looking for more than 2 tickets, book early!  We have a family of three and I had to try a bunch of times on Dec. 19 to finally find an opening.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Thinking about adding this for our early November trip.  Any recent reviews?  Will cost $400 for 5 people, which is


----------



## Linkura

I was thinking about the VR experience, but 1. I'm pretty sure I'll get motion sickness and 2. it apparently takes place in the Mustafar system, which is from the prequels, and I hate the prequels.  So I'm gonna pass.


----------



## Cluelyss

Managed to pull off a birthday surprise for DH 2 weeks early.


----------



## CMNJ

Boba Fett was there again today (saw him between 5:30-6) not sure about Rey as we didn't wait to meet Chewie. The death troopers were also out near the Chinese theatre (near where the stage show normally is) for pictures with guests. Neat thing I've never seen before was that a photopass photographer was on the empty stage area taking guest photos with the theatre behind them. So we now have a great family shot with the Chinese theatre. Stinks the show is on a short hiatus but neat that they are having some things to replace it a little.


----------



## FastPasser.

Cluelyss said:


> Managed to pull off a birthday surprise for DH 2 weeks early.


Very cute.


----------



## hsmamato2

FastPasser. said:


> I'll be interested to hear what people think about this.


me too


----------



## hauntedcity

Hi, all! A last minute change and we will be able to see the fireworks tonight. This has probably been answered many times, but time is short! 
Where are the best viewing spots and when do spots need to be claimed?

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## yulilin3

hauntedcity said:


> Hi, all! A last minute change and we will be able to see the fireworks tonight. This has probably been answered many times, but time is short!
> Where are the best viewing spots and when do spots need to be claimed?
> 
> Thanks!
> Doug


first page post #11


----------



## hauntedcity

yulilin3 said:


> first page post #11



Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Met Boba Fett inside launch Bay at 4:30pm. No other characters were roaming outside


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Met Boba Fett inside launch Bay at 4:30pm. No other characters were roaming outside


I have been so out of the loop these days... is Boba Fett M&G a regular thing??


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have been so out of the loop these days... is Boba Fett M&G a regular thing??


No, the SWaGFFA show is on hiatus so some characters have been spotted in and around launch Bay


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Met Boba Fett inside launch Bay at 4:30pm.


Did he ask for your autograph?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Did he ask for your autograph?


Lol, he said
"You stand here"
I pretty much obeyed


----------



## Meeko5

I Just checked park hours for the first time in like a month and SWAGS will be showing on the last night of our trip (12/15). YOU GUYS I AM SO EXCITED!!!  Last year we went week after Thanksgiving and we were stuck with the JBJB show. I had given up seeing SWAGS when I saw JBJB was returning. My kids won't make it through the CP with Warwick Davis, so this is some consolation to missing that 

WOOOOOO


----------



## yulilin3

Meeko5 said:


> I Just checked park hours for the first time in like a month and SWAGS will be showing on the last night of our trip (12/15). YOU GUYS I AM SO EXCITED!!!  Last year we went week after Thanksgiving and we were stuck with the JBJB show. I had given up seeing SWAGS when I saw JBJB was returning. My kids won't make it through the CP with Warwick Davis, so this is some consolation to missing that
> 
> WOOOOOO


 been on the schedule for a while now. I am happy you'll get to experience it


----------



## FastPasser.

Meeko5 said:


> SWAGS will be showing on the last night of our trip (12/15). YOU GUYS I AM SO EXCITED!


Stake out a spot early because it's the first night for SWaGS's return, and the first time this year that both the SWaGS and the JBJB shows will be performed. Plus it's the first night that both the SW and JBJB dessert parties will take place as well. Due to the increased holiday offerings, DHS is going to be busy anyway, but with SWaGS and the SW dessert party resuming on the 15th, that night in particular is going to be even busier. IMO, it's going to be a little crazy at the Studios.

ETA, clarified grammar


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> I see the future... it's June 2018...  I'm standing in line at HS an hour before ropedrop...





Roxyfire said:


> Right there with ya... it's such a cool experience, such a downer to try to make it happen!


I am way behind on this thread but my suggestion is to do the PPO adr at H&v. I have done the sign ups both ways and the PPO is way worth it. My kids aren’t really into those specific characters but a 5 min sign up is much better than a 40 min one and then we had fairly good food and bloody Mary’s to start our day!


----------



## Meeko5

FastPasser. said:


> Stake out a spot early because it's the first night for SWaGS's return, and for the first time both the SWaGS and the JBJB shows will be performed that night. Plus it's the first night that both the SW and JBJB dessert parties will take place as well. Due to the increased holiday offerings, DHS is going to be busy anyway, but with SWaGS and the SW dessert party resuming on the 15th, that night in particular is going to be even busier. IMO, it's going to be a little crazy at the Studios.



Definitely will! We've got an early dinner at BOG at 4:30pm and will hop over right after to find a spot. I'm sure it's gonna be a zoo!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well the dates for the dessert party are there for January now, but I still cannot book it. Come on, Disney!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well I was just able to book it for January 13!


----------



## MiniLaura

I got 1/8 for our pre-anniversary celebration: Almost 20 years after being a Disney Bride and Groom


----------



## Leafsgirl36

January opened this morning for booking. I booked for the 29th.


SaintsManiac said:


> Well the dates for the dessert party are there for January now, but I still cannot book it. Come on, Disney!


----------



## mesaboy2

FastPasser. said:


> Deja vu, let's try again.
> 
> Beginning Oct. 10, adjustments will begin in order to enhance the performance stage used for Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away. The show will not be performed from Oct. 10 through Oct. 22. During this time, *additional entertainment will be provided to surprise and delight Guests*.
> 
> "Enhance the performance stage", that wording is interesting. It says enhance not replace. Guess we'll find out what it means starting tomorrow.



My family and I were definitely delighted yesterday.  Thanks for this heads-up from a few days back.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

We'll be at the party on 1/22!!!!!  So excited to do this again.


----------



## JediBonas

Sooo excited, booked for the 31st!  Had some issues since it's earlier then the others I was looking at.  Hoping we'll be OK with time with a 4:05 dinner at BOG.


----------



## FastPasser.

mesaboy2 said:


> My family and I were definitely delighted yesterday.


Who delighted you?


----------



## mesaboy2

FastPasser. said:


> Who delighted you?



Rey and Boba Fett.


----------



## Bashara

Yay finally we are all booked for dessert party on Jan 3rd!


----------



## FastPasser.

mesaboy2 said:


> Rey and Boba Fett.


Very nice.


----------



## DarthSlider

Hello, new here..  so I got my ticket for the 6:00 at Disney Springs AMC and was wondering what the rules on costuming are? At the moment Disney appears to be doing nothing for the premier at Disney Springs, not compared to the TFA anyways. But do you think its safe to go by just the AMC costuming guidelines and basically just go no mask.. I ask because I am saddened because I booked this trip accidentally over top of the premier, and my hometown theater loves when I cosplay and encourages me. Unfortunately I am missing out on that this time.   I have a pretty respectable kylo ren costume and was thinking just leave the helmet home as it would be a pain to fly with anyways. Any thoughts or advice I'd appreciate.  I know I could probably just check with Disney Springs AMC


----------



## yulilin3

DarthSlider said:


> Hello, new here..  so I got my ticket for the 6:00 at Disney Springs AMC and was wondering what the rules on costuming are? At the moment Disney appears to be doing nothing for the premier at Disney Springs, not compared to the TFA anyways. But do you think its safe to go by just the AMC costuming guidelines and basically just go no mask.. I ask because I am saddened because I booked this trip accidentally over top of the premier, and my hometown theater loves when I cosplay and encourages me. Unfortunately I am missing out on that this time.   I have a pretty respectable kylo ren costume and was thinking just leave the helmet home as it would be a pain to fly with anyways. Any thoughts or advice I'd appreciate.  I know I could probably just check with Disney Springs AMC


first of all 
I have seen people cosplay at AMC 24 at Disney Springs and yes, no masks or helmets allowed. Now I'm not sure how many people will go in costume you might be the only one but if that's ok with you I say go for it. (check AMC guidelines on costumes and lightsabers/weapons)


----------



## ned911

My GoogleFoo is weak  

There has to be a way to see Last Jedi on property in early January... right?  DS AMC has no dates from 1/5-1/18.


----------



## Cynergy

Added a Falcon and Death Star to my sleeve


----------



## Skywise

New Last Jedi sequence coming to Star Tours
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-in-disneyland-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/

I guess this means they'll finally unlock the Force Awakens scene... and lock this one in its place.


----------



## mesaboy2

Skywise said:


> New Last Jedi sequence coming to Star Tours
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-in-disneyland-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I guess this means *they'll finally unlock the Force Awakens scene*... and lock this one in its place.



The TFA scene has not been a “locked” scene in Star Tours for quite some time.


----------



## Skywise

mesaboy2 said:


> The TFA scene has not been a “locked” scene in Star Tours for quite some time.



Heh - The last time I rode it it was locked - and now it's just in time for me to go back then to a locked screen.


----------



## yulilin3

Riding it Friday


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Riding it Friday



Won’t you be a bit early?  Article says next month.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Riding it Friday


It's VERY noble and self-sacrificing of you to test this for all of us.


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Won’t you be a bit early?  Article says next month.


Darn I thought it said October  I'm still riding st Friday though


----------



## mesaboy2

yulilin3 said:


> Darn I thought it said October  I'm still riding st Friday though



Sunday was good for me—got Vader, Hoth, Ackbar, and Coruscant.  Vader and Hoth are my favorite sequences.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Darn I thought it said October  I'm still riding st Friday though


Change it to Wed night, I may have access to the Pixie dust cabinet.



mesaboy2 said:


> Sunday was good for me—got Vader, Hoth, Ackbar, and Coruscant.


That's it?


----------



## mesaboy2

FastPasser. said:


> That's it?



Well, as far as Star Tours goes....


----------



## FastPasser.

mesaboy2 said:


> Well, as far as Star Tours goes....


Actually that's more than I've done.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Change it to Wed night, I may have access to the Pixie dust cabinet.
> 
> That's it?


Like go to DHS Wed? I can do that


----------



## yulilin3

mesaboy2 said:


> Sunday was good for me—got Vader, Hoth, Ackbar, and Coruscant.  Vader and Hoth are my favorite sequences.


My favorite sequence is Vader, Hoth, Ackbar and Naboo


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Like go to DHS Wed? I can do that


Staying for SWaGS?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Staying for SWaGS?


I could


----------



## MickeyReeds

So excited--just have to share!  We are going to the World December 26-January 3, primarily for my DS's marching band trip.  The band leaves on January 1st, but we are keeping him with us for a few more days.  As a surprise for him, we bought tickets for the new SW virtual reality experience at DS and then my DH says, well, we should just go to HS for the SW dessert party afterwards!  I looked and there was availability, so we're booked for January 2nd! It is all going to be a surprise for my DS and I am looking forward to having some reserved things to do since I'm sure the park will be crazy busy.


----------



## only hope

Has anyone seen Boba and Rey the past few days? I’m considering a visit tomorrow to attempt to meet them while the stage show is on hiatus but I’ve read elsewhere they haven’t been seen lately. Rey has been on a mission


----------



## mesaboy2

only hope said:


> Has anyone seen Boba and Rey *the past few days*? I’m considering a visit tomorrow to attempt to meet them while the stage show is on hiatus but I’ve read elsewhere they haven’t been seen lately. Rey has been on a mission



Does Sunday count?


----------



## only hope

mesaboy2 said:


> Does Sunday count?



That’s history  At least you got to see them. Sundays the last day I’ve seen anyone confirm meeting them.  Too bad I have a job and couldn’t get there last week to see them. Of course, the job is how I pay for stuff.


----------



## Nathan Banks

I'm gutted the Galactic Nights is only happening on the 16th; I'd pay to go a few times when we visit. We're only going in November. It's such a shame


----------



## Disney Dad 88

Also met Rey on Sunday, wow was she really a spot on character. A group behind us went through three times before meeting her around 5:30. Luckily had Boba from the great Star Wars Weekend good old days.


----------



## yulilin3

I just met Rey!!! She's meeting with Chewbacca. I'll post the pics when i get back home


----------



## FastPasser.

Nathan Banks said:


> Galactic Nights is only happening on the 16th; I'd pay to go a few times when we visit. We're only going in November.


What, there aren't any flights from the UK around Dec 16th.


only hope said:


> Too bad I have a job and couldn’t get there last week to see them.


It's too bad that there isn't a job that being there is part of the job? Oh wait, there is.


yulilin3 said:


> I just met Rey!!!


Are you living at DHS?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> What, there aren't any flights from the UK around Dec 16th.
> It's too bad that there isn't a job that being there is part of the job? Oh wait, there is.
> Are you living at DHS?


As much as I can, hey this morning I was at universal studios


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> As much as I can, hey this morning I was at universal studios


I want to be you in my next life.


----------



## only hope

FastPasser. said:


> It's too bad that there isn't a job that being there is part of the job? Oh wait, there is.



For some people. I don't think Disney would appreciate my wrist tattoo or lack of availability on Sundays  Some of my family members who live just close to Orlando (I'm about an hour away) have worked at Disney. One currently works at the Sci-Fi.


----------



## paradesintherain

yulilin3 said:


> I just met Rey!!! She's meeting with Chewbacca. I'll post the pics when i get back home



Ohhh, I'd love to meet Rey with Chewie!


----------



## Temp77

I'm flying out from the UK on December 15th for a week long trip and will be attending Galactic Nights on the 16th. I was fortunate to attend the first Galactic Nights in April whilst I was over for Star Wars Celebration and am thrilled about getting to attend the second one as well. This will be my first trip to Disney World during the Christmas period which is something I've been wanting to do for many years and I'm very excited about. Getting the chance to attend another Star Wars event whilst I'm over for my trip is certainly a very welcome bonus!


----------



## scjm222

Hi-will any of the sunset seasons events occur on galactic nights?


----------



## yulilin3

Here are the pics from yesterday. The ode day I got to DHS with no SW apparel at all


----------



## FastPasser.

Very cool, you'll be picking Wookie hair off your clothes for days.


----------



## yulilin3

scjm222 said:


> Hi-will any of the sunset seasons events occur on galactic nights?


excellent question...not sure anyone knows the answer to this one


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Very cool, you'll be picking Wookie hair off your clothes for days.


I had planned all these things to say to Rey, then I saw her and got tongue tied...I'm such a dork


----------



## 2RedBirds

I love the Rey pics!! My DD is going to be Rey for Halloween this year and would be soooo elated if she could meet her.  Unfortunately, we do not go until next weekend.  Excited for the dessert party though (which we wouldn’t have booked if it wasn’t for finding this site) and the other SW stuff!  Thank you everyone for all the wonderful info shared here that has really helped us plan our HS day!!


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Here are the pics from yesterday. The ode day I got to DHS with no SW apparel at all




Rey looks really good. I wish she was permanent


----------



## HCinKC

soniam said:


> Rey looks really good. I wish she was permanent


She does look good! Fairly close to Daisy. Even if she doesn't last, I am glad to see them doing some face characters again.


----------



## FastPasser.

HCinKC said:


> Fairly close to Daisy.


Sure is. Good job Disney Casting dept.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Sure is. Good job Disney Casting dept.


wow...that's really a close match!!!


----------



## Amw1064

yulilin3 said:


> I had planned all these things to say to Rey, then I saw her and got tongue tied...I'm such a dork


At least you got to meet her.  My daughter tried 3 times on Sunday the 15th and 2 times yesterday.  All 5 times she just saw Chewy.  She was crushed!  I was not happy with Disney last week as by the 3rd try, let her in to see Rey.  There was a girl who was not so friendly...... So we wasted 4 hours of driving both Sundays.  Oh well, no Disney magic for her this time.


----------



## yulilin3

Amw1064 said:


> At least you got to meet her.  My daughter tried 3 times on Sunday the 15th and 2 times yesterday.  All 5 times she just saw Chewy.  She was crushed!  I was not happy with Disney last week as by the 3rd try, let her in to see Rey.  There was a girl who was not so friendly...... So we wasted 4 hours of driving both Sundays.  Oh well, no Disney magic for her this time.


that sucks, I'm sorry. As this was not a planned or scheduled meet and greeet there's always that possibility. I made the  minute line without knowing she would even be there


----------



## rteetz

I see the new stages have debuted. Unfortunately I don’t have any pictures to share yet.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I see the new stages have debuted. Unfortunately I don’t have any pictures to share yet.


I've seen them backstage and they are very impressive. Over the past couple of weeks they've issued a couple of advisories as what onstage access gates to use and what to do when around the mobile performance platforms.


----------



## yulilin3

On the tram to the Epcot entrance and the new security spiel includes lightsabers now. So no selfie sticks, camera extenders, weapons, things that look like weapons and lightsabers. 
Will ask at bag check about the lightsabers


----------



## FastPasser.

Mobile performance platforms

https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-mobile-stages-debut-return-star-wars-galaxy-far-far-away/


----------



## yulilin3

Galactic Nights food
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/10/galactic-goodies-galore-at-star-wars-galactic-nights/
Full list of food here, could this be an early indicator of the food we will see at Galaxy's Edge?
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...galactic-nights/#/drawer=drawerGalaxyOfFlavor


----------



## yulilin3

kudos to Blog Mickey for recording this in the rain


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> kudos to Blog Mickey for recording this in the rain


Ditto that.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> kudos to Blog Mickey for recording this in the rain


So glad they finally were able to get this working....a great improvement!


----------



## Sdolores

Does HS still show a Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular?  I am going with work in mid April and it's not posted like the rest of the Nighttime shows.


----------



## yulilin3

Sdolores said:


> Does HS still show a Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular?  I am going with work in mid April and it's not posted like the rest of the Nighttime shows.


hours are only posted about 2 or 3 months in advance, page one post 11 has all the updated times for the show


----------



## Lights

I’ve seen this answered many times but I can’t remember any of it   If I want to sign up my niece for Jedi Training, does she have to be with me at the time of sign up? And I know that at some time there were tips on how to get one of the characters, does it still work that way? If so, which line or list is which villain? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

Lights said:


> I’ve seen this answered many times but I can’t remember any of it  *If I want to sign up my niece for Jedi Training, does she have to be with me at the time of sign up?* And I know that at some time there were tips on how to get one of the characters, does it still work that way? If so, which line or list is which villain? Thanks in advance!



Yes, the child must be present.


----------



## oct2014

One option at December's Galactic Nights event is a tasting package.  Through the website it actually is a dining reservation for "Galactic Tasting & Viewing Package at Star Wars: Galactic Nights", but I have not found any reference to the "Viewing" part of this.  I wasn't looking at the package for all members of our group (price aside, way too much food for the little ones).  Now I am concerned though that we would have to split up for a show or something.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Cali Cat

oct2014 said:


> One option at December's Galactic Nights event is a tasting package.  Through the website it actually is a dining reservation for "Galactic Tasting & Viewing Package at Star Wars: Galactic Nights", but I have not found any reference to the "Viewing" part of this.  I wasn't looking at the package for all members of our group (price aside, way too much food for the little ones).  Now I am concerned though that we would have to split up for a show or something.  Any thoughts?


On the blog they answered the “viewing” part in the question section. They said the reserved seating is for “A Galaxy  in the Making”. I’m torn about this too. On the one hand it seems like two people could easily share the food, but then you would have to slit up if you wanted to use the reserved viewing.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Hey @yulilin3 if you're there on Sunday night, and you see a Leia, a Han Solo, and 2 little Droids, (plus my mom in whatever SW tee shirt she got from Target) that will be us!


----------



## oct2014

Cali Cat said:


> On the blog they answered the “viewing” part in the question section. They said the reserved seating is for “A Galaxy  in the Making”. I’m torn about this too. On the one hand it seems like two people could easily share the food, but then you would have to slit up if you wanted to use the reserved viewing.



Thanks for being more observant than I was!  That actually makes it a bit easier for me.  My youngest probably wouldn't sit through it anyway, so I already figured we would be dividing up for that part.  I agree that it is more than enough food to share.  I guess it comes down to how important that presentation is to each member of your party.  Good luck!


----------



## ljr74

Can anyone confirm the time that the Star Wars tour ends now that there is no dessert party included? If it starts at 8am and it's still 7 hours long is it over at 3pm? We need to schedule our fast passes for HW the day we are doing the tour and not sure what time to schedule them for.


----------



## yulilin3

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Hey @yulilin3 if you're there on Sunday night, and you see a Leia, a Han Solo, and 2 little Droids, (plus my mom in whatever SW tee shirt she got from Target) that will be us!


oh darn, I'm not there Sunday. I hope you guys have a great time


----------



## yulilin3

ljr74 said:


> Can anyone confirm the time that the Star Wars tour ends now that there is no dessert party included? If it starts at 8am and it's still 7 hours long is it over at 3pm? We need to schedule our fast passes for HW the day we are doing the tour and not sure what time to schedule them for.


no dessert party but you are able to take advantage of the reserved viewing area for SWaGS


----------



## FastPasser.

ljr74 said:


> and it's still 7 hours long


Is it? Did the previous 7 hour long tour include the dessert party time? If it did, shouldn't that time be subtracted from the current tour in order to come up with the actual length of the new tour.


----------



## FastPasser.

Unless they find a stash of TIE Fighter popcorn buckets, it appears that the souvenir gift will change again by this Friday. I'm not going to post what it is as I don't want to spoil the surprise for anyone going. I will tell you that it's much smaller than the TIE Fighter and I'm very happy about that.

Also, the mobile stages seem to be working well. They currently leave Center Stage at 7pm. As they are similar to parade floats, complete with traveling music, the moving process is turning into a parade of sorts with guests following the three stages to the exit gate.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Unless they find a stash of TIE Fighter popcorn buckets, it appears that the souvenir gift will change again by this Friday. I'm not going to post what it is as I don't want to spoil the surprise for anyone going. I will tell you that it's much smaller than the TIE Fighter and I'm very happy about that.
> 
> Also, the mobile stages seem to be working well. They currently leave Center Stage at 7pm. As they are similar to parade floats, complete with traveling music, the moving process is turning into a parade of sorts with guests following the three stages to the exit gate.


Yay....we'll be there next Thursday. ..Nov 2...will you  be there working that night?  We're  glad we don't have to worry about trying to get the tie fighters home!


----------



## RJstanis

FastPasser. said:


> Unless they find a stash of TIE Fighter popcorn buckets, it appears that the souvenir gift will change again by this Friday. I'm not going to post what it is as I don't want to spoil the surprise for anyone going. I will tell you that it's much smaller than the TIE Fighter and I'm very happy about that.
> 
> Also, the mobile stages seem to be working well. They currently leave Center Stage at 7pm. As they are similar to parade floats, complete with traveling music, the moving process is turning into a parade of sorts with guests following the three stages to the exit gate.



Rats, I was hoping for the Tie Fighter (obviously not packing it)!

Happy for you though Fastpasser, I know how much you _loved _putting those things together


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> we'll be there next Thursday. ..Nov 2...will you be there?


Don't know yet.


RJstanis said:


> Rats, I was hoping for the Tie Fighter


If you're attending soon, and if you really would rather have the TIE Fighter, ask if they have any?


----------



## DisHeels

We got our tickets to the Galactic Nights Party. It also gets us to Disney one day earlier. Win win!


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> As they are similar to parade floats, complete with traveling music, the moving process is turning into a parade of sorts with guests following the three stages to the exit gate.


That is funny!!


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> That is funny!!


In talking to the "parks manager on duty" last night, he found it amusing how it's evolving. If it keeps up, he thinks he may have CMs hold a rope behind the last section to keep guests away. I suggested that they have a few characters walk along side and make a big deal about it.


----------



## FastPasser.

The roving Launch Bay Stormtroopers were extra engaged and funny last night. They always interact with the CMs at the dessert party check-in podium. They always stop by to check that they're on the guest list, and they always are. But at one point last night, they took charge of the podium and had anyone wanted to check in, they would have done it. All this attracted a crowd who enjoyed it immensely, including the CMs who had been replaced by the men in white. I'm hoping that someone got a photo or video of the take over.


----------



## ShadeDK

yulilin3 said:


> Galactic Nights food
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/10/galactic-goodies-galore-at-star-wars-galactic-nights/
> Full list of food here, could this be an early indicator of the food we will see at Galaxy's Edge?
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...galactic-nights/#/drawer=drawerGalaxyOfFlavor


I sure hope it's an indication of the direction they're going for the food in SW:GE.  It's more along the lines of what they did with Pandora and Satu'li - creating food options that are thematically consistent with the land and help with the immersion - and that's just fine with me.  I also appreciate the creativity and inspiration - frog legs with squid ink noodles a la Jabba?  Root leaf stew with lamb chop for Dagobah?  Brilliant.  And very happy to see the following: "Vegan curry with coconut, plantains, sweet potatoes and *blue sauce* with a hint of spice – inspired by the peaceful herbivore bantha"  I'll continue beating the drum for "blue milk" inspired items in SWL.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> In talking to the "parks manager on duty" last night, he found it amusing how it's evolving. If it keeps up, he thinks he may have CMs hold a rope behind the last section to keep guests away. I suggested that they have a few characters walk along side and make a big deal about it.


Have the CM from Jedi Training do a thing at the end...this is not the stage you're looking for


----------



## yulilin3

ShadeDK said:


> I sure hope it's an indication of the direction they're going for the food in SW:GE.  It's more along the lines of what they did with Pandora and Satu'li - creating food options that are thematically consistent with the land and help with the immersion - and that's just fine with me.  I also appreciate the creativity and inspiration - frog legs with squid ink noodles a la Jabba?  Root leaf stew with lamb chop for Dagobah?  Brilliant.  And very happy to see the following: "Vegan curry with coconut, plantains, sweet potatoes and *blue sauce* with a hint of spice – inspired by the peaceful herbivore bantha"  I'll continue beating the drum for "blue milk" inspired items in SWL.


blue milk is guaranteed at Galaxy's Edge. I also would like to try whatever Aunt Beru was cooking with the juicer thing, and maybe a nod to the ice cream maker from the Cloud City scene


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Have the CM from Jedi Training do a thing at the end...this is not the stage you're looking for


Lots of possibilities.


----------



## ShadeDK

yulilin3 said:


> blue milk is guaranteed at Galaxy's Edge. I also would like to try whatever Aunt Beru was cooking with the juicer thing, and maybe a nod to the ice cream maker from the Cloud City scene


Quite a few interesting possibilities - and looks like they'll run with them.  The only idea I'm against is anything along the lines of an Ewok village barbecue.  Guests will be tied up forever trying to get out that place.


----------



## PixieT78

Timing question - we currently have a reservation for 5:45pm at 50's Prime Time before Galactic Nights, which we are going to.  Is this too late?  I'll likely keep trying to get an ADR closer to 5 but of course who knows if I will have any luck.

Or should we be focusing on trying the SW food on offer?  Does that food work like Epcot F&W where you can purchase it at booths?


----------



## JennLTX

RJstanis said:


> Rats, I was hoping for the Tie Fighter (obviously not packing it)!


Two carry-on bags only + two TIE fighters + two banshees + two banshee stands = MCO AIRPORT FUN!!!

Not...


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> Two carry-on bags only + two TIE fighters + two banshees + two banshee stands = MCO AIRPORT FUN!!!
> 
> Not...


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


>


I blame fastpasser.  He FORCED the popcorn buckets on us.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> I blame fastpasser.  He FORCED the popcorn buckets on us.


I don't recall, but I may have actually handed them out to you.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> I blame fastpasser.  He FORCED the popcorn buckets on us.


I usually blame him for everything as well


----------



## yulilin3

PixieT78 said:


> Timing question - we currently have a reservation for 5:45pm at 50's Prime Time before Galactic Nights, which we are going to.  Is this too late?  I'll likely keep trying to get an ADR closer to 5 but of course who knows if I will have any luck.
> 
> Or should we be focusing on trying the SW food on offer?  Does that food work like Epcot F&W where you can purchase it at booths?


this is the first time they are offering this deal/meal/food so not sure how it will work, but I would do the $30 sampling during GN, it sounds like a lot of food and it'll keep you immersed in the theme


----------



## RJstanis

FastPasser. said:


> Don't know yet.
> If you're attending soon, and if you really would rather have the TIE Fighter, ask if they have any?



We won't be there until Dec 19th so prob not  We'll just be happy with what we get. If y'all still have some left at that point I may ask, but not holding my breath.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I usually blame him for everything as well


Are you channeling my wife?


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> I don't recall, but I may have actually handed them out to you.


You absolutely did.  Meeting you was one of the highlights of that trip!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> You absolutely did.  Meeting you was one of the highlights of that trip!!!


Likewise


----------



## FastPasser.

RJstanis said:


> We won't be there until Dec 19th so prob not  We'll just be happy with what we get. If y'all still have some left at that point I may ask, but not holding my breath.


Probably a long shot. Even though the Chewy stein being the souvenir gift ended months ago, they are still giving them out on request, so give it a shot.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Hi all,

Do you think there is any chance more Fantasmic shows will be added for Thanksgiving week at this point or has JBJB taken that place?

TIA


----------



## Amw1064

I know wrong thread for this but you all are knowledgeable!  Any word on who may be performing at the holiday tapings?  Any info???


----------



## yulilin3

SWaGS now scheduled through Feb 28th February shows are at 8pm, dessert party not open for booking for Feb just yet


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> On the tram to the Epcot entrance and the new security spiel includes lightsabers now. So no selfie sticks, camera extenders, weapons, things that look like weapons and lightsabers.
> Will ask at bag check about the lightsabers


So how have this gone? Sorry if I missed an update. They sell build your own lightsabers still, right? How can they sell something you can't have in the parks?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> So how have this gone? Sorry if I missed an update. They sell build your own lightsabers still, right? How can they sell something you can't have in the parks?


oh I forgot to post.
Guest relations had no clue on the lightsaber rule, not sure if the tram CM was just trying to be funny. Saw plenty of kids with their sabers walking around, no issues


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if the tram CM was just trying to be funny.


To that Tram CM, we are not amused.


----------



## PDXmouse

So trying to decide between the Power of the Park tour vs  Galactic dessert party.  Kids are 9 and 11.  Both are big star wars fans.  Right now we have ADR's at h&v at 8:10 am (so we can sign up early for Jedi training) but we can cancel that if we do the tour.

Also, is the reserved area for the Gallactic Spectacular the same for the tour group and dessert group?  Is it all still standing room only?


----------



## FastPasser.

PDXmouse said:


> is the reserved area for the Galactic Spectacular the same for the tour group and dessert group? Is it all still standing room only?


Yes and yes.


----------



## jlundeen

Thank you, Fastpasser, for welcoming us to the SWAGS dessert party Nov 2...we had a great time, and LOVE the new souvenir.  Desserts were yummy, but I wish there was more of the savory items.  Drinks were also awesome.  It was great meeting you and putting a face with the name!  Thanks again for adding the personal touch!

Jeanne and Nancy


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Thank you, Fastpasser, for welcoming us to the SWAGS dessert party Nov 2...we had a great time, a


The pleasure was all mine, love happy guests.


jlundeen said:


> and LOVE the new souvenir.


Nobody loves the BB8 souvenir more than the CMs working the party. They're so much easier to bag and handle than the monster TIE Fighters.


jlundeen said:


> I wish there was more of the savory items.


The Chefs do struggle trying to reach a good balance between savory items and dessert items. I would lean towards more savory items, but it is a dessert party.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> so much easier to bag and handle than the monster TIE Fighters.


And I bet easier to get on an airplane. 



FastPasser. said:


> love happy guests.


We know.


----------



## megs1313

I'm late to this here, but my mom gifted us tickets to the dessert party and I'm wondering what's available for someone who has celiac's disease? Anyone know? TIA!


----------



## FastPasser.

megs1313 said:


> I'm wondering what's available for someone who has celiac's disease? Anyone know? TIA!


No, but you should have that added to your rez. When you check in, the check-in host knows of your food issues and should inform you to either tell any server of your issue so that they can ask the Chef to come to your table, or for you to speak directly to the Chef when you enter the party area. The Chef will discuss and inform you of your options.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Curious if anything has changed on jedi training signups since this summer...I'm going in May and for anyone who has been recently what showtimes were available if you signed up at like 9:30 am?


----------



## FastPasser.

The VIP viewing area for the SW dessert party guests, and I assume the JBJB desert party guests, is now the raised section in front of the Chinese Theater where the previous stage was located.


----------



## FastPasser.

In Jan the SW novelty given to guests who attend the party will change again to something really cool. And no, I'm not going to spoil the surprise.


----------



## FastPasser.

The last SW party until Dec. 15th took place tonight to a sell out crowd. JB,JB! begins tomorrow and so will the JB,JB! dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> The VIP viewing area for the SW dessert party guests, and I assume the JBJB desert party guests, is now the raised section in front of the Chinese Theater where the previous stage was located.


this makes me happy because it opens space for general viewing, but I feel that being on top, even though it gives you a better view above the heads and kids on shoulders it's not necessarily a better view of either projection show, I think it's too close.
Still a pretty cool spot to view it from
I'm there today for the first Sunset Greeting and JBJB


----------



## SaintsManiac

FastPasser. said:


> In Jan the SW novelty given to guests who attend the party will change again to something really cool. And no, I'm not going to spoil the surprise.




Ok well I am holding out hope for PORGS.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> this makes me happy because it opens space for general viewing, but I feel that being on top, even though it gives you a better view above the heads and kids on shoulders it's not necessarily a better view of either projection show, I think it's too close.


I thought so as well, especially for the side screens. This is a case where you want to be at the back of the viewing area.


yulilin3 said:


> I'm there today for the first Sunset Greeting and JBJB


Again, missed you by one day. I saw all the Christmas stuff last week and am interested to read what you think.


SaintsManiac said:


> Ok well I am holding out hope for PORGS.


Sorry, but no.


----------



## yulilin3

More details on galactic nights
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Lesley Wake

So, I know this is waaayyy too early to know, but wondering about the possibility for Galactic Nights in December 2018. What is the possibility it could end up being Saturday, December 15th? I'm planning a trip the week before and initially I was planning on flying home that evening. But if Galactic nights may happen, I'm thinking about either pushing it or adding a day so I leave on Sunday instead.... what do people think?


----------



## rteetz

A 4th trilogy focusing on unknowns of the galaxy outside the Skywalkers directed by Rian Johnson will come after the third trilogy announced today.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> directed by Rain Johnson will come after the third trilogy announced today.


Come on Ryan, it's Rian, sound familiar?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Come on Ryan, it's Rian, sound familiar?


Stupid spell check...


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Stupid spell check...


Actually, Rain would be a cool first name.


----------



## ophkw

yulilin3 said:


> this makes me happy because it opens space for general viewing, but I feel that being on top, even though it gives you a better view above the heads and kids on shoulders it's not necessarily a better view of either projection show, I think it's too close.
> Still a pretty cool spot to view it from
> I'm there today for the first Sunset Greeting and JBJB


I hope you post a review of the party.  I know this is the Star Wars thread but I want to know if Santa Goofy still meets everyone.  Also wondering if they keep the projection show going after the JBJB show?


----------



## yulilin3

ophkw said:


> I hope you post a review of the party.  I know this is the Star Wars thread but I want to know if Santa Goofy still meets everyone.  Also wondering if they keep the projection show going after the JBJB show?


I'm not doing the party but did walk by, everyone had tables and chairs and the tables were numbered so I'm assuming it's reserved seating. 
Waiting for the show now, underwhelmed with sunset greetings, it was alright, the projections showed every 4 minutes so in a matter of 15 minutes I had seen all the projections


----------



## yulilin3

Jingle Bell jingle bam definitely improved


----------



## ophkw

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not doing the party but did walk by, everyone had tables and chairs and the tables were numbered so I'm assuming it's reserved seating.
> Waiting for the show now, underwhelmed with sunset greetings, it was alright, the projections showed every 4 minutes so in a matter of 15 minutes I had seen all the projections


Thanks!  I'm glad to hear this.  We might go a bit late to the dessert party then so we can see the projections before because they are supposed to end before Jingle Bell Jingle Bam.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> everyone had tables and chairs and the tables were numbered so I'm assuming it's reserved seating.


Yup


yulilin3 said:


> underwhelmed with sunset greetings, it was alright


Full disclosure, I'm not fan of using projections as entertainment.
By itself, Sunset Greetings is just ok, but if the elements, Sunset Greetings, the enhanced Frozen show, Echo Lake and the enhanced JBJB show are evaluated as a package deal, I think most people will be glad that they made the effort.


yulilin3 said:


> Jingle Bell jingle bam definitely improved


I thought so.


ophkw said:


> We might go a bit late to the dessert party then so we can see the projections before because they are supposed to end before Jingle Bell Jingle Bam.


Although Sunset Greetings is scheduled to end at 8pm, Fantasmic is at 8:30 and the JBJB show ends at about 8:15, so I wouldn't be surprised if Sunset Greetings continued until the park clears. I'll be there tonight well after park close, I'll check.


----------



## Mercenary

yulilin3 said:


> Jingle Bell jingle bam definitely improved


Really?  so glad to hear...  may roll the dice then...  Looking forward to the reviews, and updates on the party!


----------



## Mercenary

FastPasser. said:


> Although Sunset Greetings is scheduled to end at 8pm, Fantasmic is at 8:30 and the JBJB show ends at about 8:15, so I wouldn't be surprised if Sunset Greetings continued until the park clears. I'll be there tonight well after park close, I'll check.



What did you find out?  Thanks for all the help and tips you provide!


----------



## yulilin3

Also, and continuing off topic, the first sunset greeting projection started at 6:15pm, like I said they rolled them out pretty quickly, maybe only 3 to 4 minutes in between.
I am glad they made an effort, the christmas tree looks stunning and very easy to takr picturees from all sides, I missed the film reel at the base how they used to do it when it was outside. Frozen Sing Along: I actually enjoyed a lot, I was expecting only one new song at the end, but the show is slightly different and we get 3 new songs.
I wish they would've decorated the Muppets/Grand Av area more


----------



## ophkw

FastPasser. said:


> Yup
> Full disclosure, I'm not fan of using projections as entertainment.
> By itself, Sunset Greetings is just ok, but if the elements, Sunset Greetings, the enhanced Frozen show, Echo Lake and the enhanced JBJB show are evaluated as a package deal, I think most people will be glad that they made the effort.
> I thought so.
> Although Sunset Greetings is scheduled to end at 8pm, Fantasmic is at 8:30 and the JBJB show ends at about 8:15, so I wouldn't be surprised if Sunset Greetings continued until the park clears. I'll be there tonight well after park close, I'll check.


Thanks for checking on how long the projections keep going,  I was thinking the same thing, that it would make sense to keep them going until 8:30.  I'm assuming you also have the scoop on the dessert party.   Great news about reserved seating.   Is Santa Goofy still meeting guests?  How does it work?  Does he come to each table? Or is it a line?


----------



## FastPasser.

ophkw said:


> I'm assuming you also have the scoop on the dessert party.


I have the scoop on last year's party. I'll be at tonight's party which will be the second night.
The party was very well received last year once glitches at the first two parties were dealt with. Except for the JBJB VIP viewing area being different, it appears that this year's party will essentially be the same.


ophkw said:


> Is Santa Goofy still meeting guests?  Does he come to each table?


He did last year.


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> Jingle Bell jingle bam definitely improved


Do you know if the JBJB food options were the same as last year...it was a great party last year....so many choices!  And to be able to sit at a table to eat and drink...  Love that!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Thank you so much for this amazing and informative thread!  I have looked through some of the posts and watched the videos, but I have some questions about the Star Wars Galactic Dessert party, if you don't mind.



1) From the video, it looks like chairs are not provided during the party, is that correct? 
2) We would like to meet Kylo Ren.  Would you recommend we do this before the party?  Or will he still be meeting while the party is going on? 
3) Do the Jawas still attend the party and, if so, will they trade?
4) It sounds like the show viewing area is now on a raised platform in front of the Chinese Theater - is that correct?  Is there seating for the show or will we be standing?  Is there a particular spot we should aim for as we enter the viewing area?

Thanks so much!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Thank you so much for this amazing and informative thread!  I have looked through some of the posts and watched the videos, but I have some questions about the Star Wars Galactic Dessert party, if you don't mind.
> 
> We will be attending the dessert party on Dec. 19.
> 
> 1) From the video, it looks like chairs are not provided during the party, is that correct?
> 2) We would like to meet Kylo Ren.  Would you recommend we do this before the party?  Or will he still be meeting while the party is going on?
> 3) Do the Jawas still attend the party and, if so, will they trade?
> 4) It sounds like the show viewing area is now on a raised platform in front of the Chinese Theater - is that correct?  Is there seating for the show or will we be standing?  Is there a particular spot we should aim for as we enter the viewing area?
> 
> Thanks so much!


1) correct no chairs only high/bar type tables
2) All characters inside Launch Bay meet until park closing, in the evening the line is usually shorter but if Kylo is a priority I would attempt to meet him earlier just to be sure you are not taking too much time from your party
3) No, the Jawas are gone from DHS all together, only place to see them might be during Galactic Nights
4) The reserved viewing area is Center Stage, if you are familiar with DHS this was the location where the pin store was, under the hat. It is elevated and there are no chairs. I would actually head toward the back of the viewing area, the show is very wide and the closer to the Chinese Theater you are the more details you will miss, also most fireworks shoot from the right side of the Chinese Theater, so head toward the back and the left


----------



## DisneyWishes14

yulilin3 said:


> 1) correct no chairs only high/bar type tables
> 2) All characters inside Launch Bay meet until park closing, in the evening the line is usually shorter but if Kylo is a priority I would attempt to meet him earlier just to be sure you are not taking too much time from your party
> 3) No, the Jawas are gone from DHS all together, only place to see them might be during Galactic Nights
> 4) The reserved viewing area is Center Stage, if you are familiar with DHS this was the location where the pin store was, under the hat. It is elevated and there are no chairs. I would actually head toward the back of the viewing area, the show is very wide and the closer to the Chinese Theater you are the more details you will miss, also most fireworks shoot from the right side of the Chinese Theater, so head toward the back and the left



Thank you SO much!!  This is so helpful.  Aw, sorry to miss the Jawas, but happy we did get to meet them during the last Star Wars weekends.  Thank you!


----------



## dismom57

yulilin3 said:


> 4) The reserved viewing area is Center Stage, if you are familiar with DHS this was the location where the pin store was, under the hat. It is elevated and there are no chairs. I would actually head toward the back of the viewing area, the show is very wide and the closer to the Chinese Theater you are the more details you will miss, also most fireworks shoot from the right side of the Chinese Theater, so head toward the back and the left



I haven't been to the dessert party since September.  Has the viewing location changed?  Is it accessible?  Love this thread and love this dessert party.


----------



## CMNJ

dismom57 said:


> I haven't been to the dessert party since September.  Has the viewing location changed?  Is it accessible?  Love this thread and love this dessert party.


Yes if it is the same as the jingle bell jingle bam dessert party it is now on the raised stage in front of the theater. It is elevated and closer to the theater so the view of some of the projections may be better (especially since many people sit instead of standing) BUT the view of the large fireworks shot off to the right and behind the theater are blocked somewhat by the theater in that location. I think the old location was probably a better view overall. We never did the dessert party before tonight but we have stood near the old dessert party location and I think that view was better


----------



## yulilin3

Btw the old dessert party viewing area is home to wheel chair and ecv viewing, not the entire area just the front.


----------



## RJstanis

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Thank you SO much!!  This is so helpful.  Aw, sorry to miss the Jawas, but happy we did get to meet them during the last Star Wars weekends.  Thank you!



We will be at the same party with you. And yes we will fight you with elbows, shoving, and selfishness in the true Disney (and holidays) fashion to the back left spot for fireworks viewing. Be forewarned .


----------



## FastPasser.

RJstanis said:


> we will fight you with elbows, shoving, and selfishness in the true Disney (and holidays) fashion


Note to self, do FEA or JBJB party instead on Dec.19th.


----------



## RJstanis

FastPasser. said:


> Note to self, do FEA or JBJB party instead on Dec.19th.



Chicken


----------



## FastPasser.

RJstanis said:


> Chicken


----------



## DisneyWishes14

RJstanis said:


> We will be at the same party with you. And yes we will fight you with elbows, shoving, and selfishness in the true Disney (and holidays) fashion to the back left spot for fireworks viewing. Be forewarned .



um, ok . . . we don't engage in physical violence for show spots.  I think you thought this was funny, but "forewarning" someone that they will be elbowed and shoved really isn't.


----------



## RJstanis

My apologies then for poor humor. I am the complete opposite of that portrayal.


----------



## lovethattink

Reminder to please play nice in here.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RJstanis said:


> My apologies then for poor humor. I am the complete opposite of that portrayal.


I assumed the joke/sarcasm.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyWishes14 said:


> um, ok . . . we don't engage in physical violence for show spots.  I think you thought this was funny, but "forewarning" someone that they will be elbowed and shoved really isn't.


I'm sure it was a joke, we have a pretty knit tight group on this thread and tend to throw jokes like this around...
And, yes @FastPasser.  Chicken!!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

RJstanis said:


> My apologies then for poor humor. I am the complete opposite of that portrayal.



Thank you for the apology.  This is an online forum where people post anonymously and one cannot interpret tone of voice nor body language when a statement is made.  I don't know who you are, so a statement like that feels threatening and this is behavior, sadly, that I've seen in WDW.  We book these dessert parties to try to avoid it, literally, at all costs.  To be threatened with it prior to even attending an event felt very disconcerting.  I would just advise that people think twice about what they post.  Things like this may sound tongue-in-cheek to you when you write it, but may not be interpreted that way on the other end.  I am not a regular on this thread so am not "in" on the joke when someone threatens me and my family and I'm pretty sure what you posted goes against DISboard guidelines.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> And, yes FastPasser. Chicken!


You know me too well. Actually, I'll probably be there, but I'm wearing a helmet, just in case. Just kidding, shoulder pads.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm seeing so many pictures of friends signing the beams of Galaxy's Edge. So excited they get to be a part of history!!


----------



## Nanabug02

Hubby and I will be at Galactic Nights on the 16th - yay!  Do we have any information yet on the Galaxy's Edge panel discussion? Location or times? How long before it starts should we be in line?


----------



## yulilin3

Nanabug02 said:


> Hubby and I will be at Galactic Nights on the 16th - yay!  Do we have any information yet on the Galaxy's Edge panel discussion? Location or times? How long before it starts should we be in line?


Location will be the Indiana Jones theater but no info on time yet


----------



## Surgie2

Are Star Wars Fireworks typically shown every night? I don't see anything scheduled after February and wondering if they will still be shown in May.


----------



## Surgie2

yulilin3 said:


> 1) correct no chairs only high/bar type tables
> 2) All characters inside Launch Bay meet until park closing, in the evening the line is usually shorter but if Kylo is a priority I would attempt to meet him earlier just to be sure you are not taking too much time from your party
> 3) No, the Jawas are gone from DHS all together, only place to see them might be during Galactic Nights
> 4) The reserved viewing area is Center Stage, if you are familiar with DHS this was the location where the pin store was, under the hat. It is elevated and there are no chairs. I would actually head toward the back of the viewing area, the show is very wide and the closer to the Chinese Theater you are the more details you will miss, also most fireworks shoot from the right side of the Chinese Theater, so head toward the back and the left



Thanks for the detailed info. When you say head back and to the left, do you mean left as you look toward the Theater? And, if we don't care so much for the desserts is it a problem to arrive on the later side or will the good standing areas be taken? Our reservations says 6:45.


----------



## FastPasser.

Surgie2 said:


> Our reservations says 6:45.


What is that rez for?


----------



## Surgie2

FastPasser. said:


> What is that rez for?



It's actually 6:30.
*Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
*Date: *Friday, January 26, 2018
*Time: *6:30 PM


----------



## Skywise

According to wdwnt - Star Tours will be locked down to showing only sequences from The Force Awakens and the Last Jedi for the foreseeable future.

Then, sometime to be determined, the ride will be split in half with one side showing episodes 1-6 and the other half showing JJ Wars.

What braniac thought this up?


----------



## AngiTN

In case someone wants to read the story
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...ters-different-eras-ride-seperated-two-paths/


----------



## AngiTN

Skywise said:


> According to wdwnt - Star Tours will be locked down to showing only sequences from The Force Awakens and the Last Jedi for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Then, sometime to be determined, the ride will be split in half with one side showing episodes 1-6 and the other half showing JJ Wars.
> 
> What braniac thought this up?


The lock down was expected I suppose, since they did it with the last episode. I am not a fan anyway


----------



## jennab113

That actually makes me really happy.  I haven't been to HS since TFA came out, but I have ridden Star Tours at Disneyland and Tokyo Disneyland this year and both times it was the pod racing scene.  I would love to see the new stuff when I am at HS in December and January.


----------



## Skywise

AngiTN said:


> The lock down was expected I suppose, since they did it with the last episode. I am not a fan anyway



If the lock down had been the same as last time it wouldn't be a big deal.  But to shut down all the scenes in favor of just JJ Wars is kinda meh.  I'm more surprised at the later changes where they split the ride into two groups.


----------



## yulilin3

Surgie2 said:


> Thanks for the detailed info. When you say head back and to the left, do you mean left as you look toward the Theater? And, if we don't care so much for the desserts is it a problem to arrive on the later side or will the good standing areas be taken? Our reservations says 6:45.


Yes, facing the theater head back and to the left
The dessert party and the viewing area are in separate locations. So you eat inside launch bat then move to the viewing area


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> In case someone wants to read the story
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...ters-different-eras-ride-seperated-two-paths/


This is interesting, I wonder what most people will pick
I never had a problem with storyline loopholes so I didn't mind the mixing of sequences, but I know some people had issues with it


----------



## FastPasser.

FastPasser. said:


> What is that rez for?





Surgie2 said:


> It's actually 6:30.


Oh, ok. The 6:45 through me off.


yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party and the viewing area are in separate locations. So you eat inside launch bay then move to the viewing area





Surgie2 said:


> is it a problem to arrive on the later side or will the good standing areas be taken?


If your concern is getting a viewing spot to your liking, arriving at the party late will make no difference because the party guests leave for the viewing area as group. However, you can leave the party area early and go to the viewing area on your own. You don't have to wait for the Stormtrooper escort.


----------



## Surgie2

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, ok. The 6:45 through me off.
> If your concern is getting a viewing spot to your liking, arriving at the party late will make no difference because the party guests leave for the viewing area as group. However, you can leave the party area early and go to the viewing area on your own. You don't have to wait for the Stormtrooper escort.



Sounds like we should arrive on time for the full effect. I thought maybe it would be like the HEA dessert party at MK where it sounds like we can arrive a little later and not miss anything except maybe the best dessert selection.


----------



## Disney Bear

Any suggestions on where to go for the best view for JBJB?  Still back left? Thanks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wondering if anyone here can point me to a JBJB Dessert Party description/thread.  Booked it for early Dec and would love to know what to expect re: where we eat, seating, viewing area, etc.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wondering if anyone here can point me to a JBJB Dessert Party description/thread.  Booked it for early Dec and would love to know what to expect re: where we eat, seating, viewing area, etc.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-holiday-dessert-party-seating.3647305/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-holiday-dessert-party-seating.3647305/


Thanks -- that's my thread!  I posted here because because no one was answering there, but now I have one review from this year! Yay!


----------



## beesly

FastPasser. said:


> In Jan the SW novelty given to guests who attend the party will change again to something really cool. And no, I'm not going to spoil the surprise.



Do you know if that change will be effective Jan 1st, or sometime later in the month?


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks -- that's my thread!  I posted here because because no one was answering there, but now I have one review from this year! Yay!


I discovered it after that review. I'll be checking that thread from time to time.



beesly said:


> Do you know if that change will be effective Jan 1st, or sometime later in the month?


There's no firm date yet. It'll depend on how long the BB8 Sipper supply lasts and when the new items are received.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Any ideas if the dessert party will continue into Feb? We are going early in Feb and I have been stalking the WDW dining website trying to get a dessert party reservation but it still shows only through Jan 31st.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

So sorry if this has already been addressed, but I have a question regarding Ewoks.

For anyone who has been to this event (galactic nights), do you happen to know how many/which Ewoks are available for meet and greets, and how long during the event they were available to meet with guests? I've missed the Ewoks so much since Star Wars Weekend has been cancelled and am really hoping to meet with a few of them. Thanks!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-disney-parks/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20171114183000







Tue, November 14, 2017
*Exclusive First Look: Starspeeder Flight Through Crait on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue at Disney Parks*
by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

We’re just a few days away from experiencing a new adventure in Star Tours – The Adventures Continue inspired by the upcoming film, _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_, and today we’ve got an exclusive first look at a Starspeeder caught in the middle of an epic battle in the updated attraction opening at Disneyland park and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on November 17. I think you’ll agree, we’ve never seen anything like this before!






We’ve shared all we can for now about the thrilling adventures waiting for you on Crait, but if you’re thinking that’s the only new Star Tours destination coming this week, all I can say is, “No. There is another.”


----------



## FastPasser.

FireflyTrance said:


> Any ideas if the dessert party will continue into Feb?


I would be shocked if it didn't continue.


----------



## beesly

FastPasser. said:


> There's no firm date yet. It'll depend on how long the BB8 Sipper supply lasts and when the new items are received.



Thanks! We'll only be there until Jan 3rd, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## FireflyTrance

FastPasser. said:


> I would be shocked if it didn't continue.



I hope you're right. It's already mid-Nov so I wish they would open up some more dates.


----------



## cinnaminny

I am going to read through all of this, especially if this is still happening. Is "Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular" still the nightly show at Hollywood Studios or is it Disney Movie Magic? I just saw a blog about the dessert party for this, and wanted to do it, but now it seems like it might not be available next summer?


----------



## Lesley Wake

I know this thread is about DHS, but I thought you’d get a kick out of this!

I just got off Star Tours (at Disneyland) and rode with LUKE SKYWALKER!!! Mark Hamill was the rebel spy! It was filmed for social media! The most surreal moment of my life! I’m honestly still in a daze!


----------



## mesaboy2

Lesley Wake said:


> I know this thread is about DHS, but I thought you’d get a kick out of this!
> 
> I just got off Star Tours (at Disneyland) and rode with LUKE SKYWALKER!!! Mark Hamill was the rebel spy! It was filmed for social media! The most surreal moment of my life! I’m honestly still in a daze!



That would make my day too.


----------



## yulilin3

cinnaminny said:


> I am going to read through all of this, especially if this is still happening. Is "Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular" still the nightly show at Hollywood Studios or is it Disney Movie Magic? I just saw a blog about the dessert party for this, and wanted to do it, but now it seems like it might not be available next summer?


There's Disney movie magic. A projection show that plays typically 15 minutes before swags. Now if you're looking for summer hours you won't get those until about 2 months before your trip.
If you look on page one post 11 you will see when they have released dates historically


----------



## cinnaminny

yulilin3 said:


> There's Disney movie magic. A projection show that plays typically 15 minutes before swags. Now if you're looking for summer hours you won't get those until about 2 months before your trip.
> If you look on page one post 11 you will see when they have released dates historically


Thanks!!


----------



## AntJulie

FireflyTrance said:


> Any ideas if the dessert party will continue into Feb? We are going early in Feb and I have been stalking the WDW dining website trying to get a dessert party reservation but it still shows only through Jan 31st.



Now showing daily for February but not able to book yet. Should be able to soon I would think. Maybe Wednesday morning.


----------



## Ferrentinos

February is bookable this morning!  At least the dates I tried in early February.


----------



## FastPasser.

beesly said:


> We'll only be there until Jan 3rd, so I won't get my hopes up.


I think you'll be fine.


Ferrentinos said:


> February is bookable this morning!





FastPasser. said:


> I would be shocked if it didn't continue.


Guess I won't be shocked.


cinnaminny said:


> now it seems like it might not be available next summer?


It will be.


----------



## chiisai

For galactic nights, is this like MVMCP in that guests can enter earlier than the 7pm start?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Can anyone tell me if they have seen the more expensive blue lightsaber in the park?  I had seen it in the launch  bay last year for around 150-200.   I looked pin the shop park app but it is not showing.  I a.m. looking for the original silver handle one.  It is for a Christmas  gift.  TIA!


----------



## slaveone

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have seen the more expensive blue lightsaber in the park?  I had seen it in the launch  bay last year for around 150-200.   I looked pin the shop park app but it is not showing.  I a.m. looking for the original silver handle one.  It is for a Christmas  gift.  TIA!


As of last week I saw them in Disney springs at the Star Wars store and at the store in tomorrowland magic kingdom. Tatooine traders may also have them.


----------



## scjm222

chiisai said:


> For galactic nights, is this like MVMCP in that guests can enter earlier than the 7pm start?


Yes, you can enter at 5pm.


----------



## chiisai

scjm222 said:


> Yes, you can enter at 5pm.



Thank you!


----------



## FireflyTrance

So follow up question on the dessert party. I went and booked it for Feb but now I'm slightly concerned about the standing tables. We will be there with our 5 year old. Has anyone taken younger kids (or seen younger kids there)? How was the height of the table? Is there really no seating anywhere? TIA!


----------



## FastPasser.

FireflyTrance said:


> So follow up question on the dessert party. I went and booked it for Feb but now I'm slightly concerned about the standing tables. We will be there with our 5 year old. Has anyone taken younger kids (or seen younger kids there)? How was the height of the table? Is there really no seating anywhere? TIA!


There is a significant number of younger kids at the party on a regular basis. There are a few benches scattered throughout the non-party areas of the Launch Bay, but no seating in the actual party/food area. It's posted on the MDE website.

_*"Seating is not available. Wheelchairs and ECVs can be accommodated."*_


----------



## leiaorgana

FireflyTrance said:


> So follow up question on the dessert party. I went and booked it for Feb but now I'm slightly concerned about the standing tables. We will be there with our 5 year old. Has anyone taken younger kids (or seen younger kids there)? How was the height of the table? Is there really no seating anywhere? TIA!



When we did the party in the summer this year families with smaller children were letting them sit on the floor by the table with a plate of food. There's only a few benches in the Launch Bay and they filled up fast.

When we were waiting to be let into the party pretty much every group of people that got in line after us were complaining to the cast members about there being nowhere to sit after walking around the park all day. Some of them were quite nasty to the cms about it tbh


----------



## yulilin3

The lack of seating is because of fire safety and also lack of space, if they were to add chairs the capacity for the party would be lower and the price higher
Nobody should be complaining to the cm at the party about it because it is clearly stated on the booking page but you can always send Disney an email and maybe changes can be done


----------



## FastPasser.

leiaorgana said:


> There's only a few benches in the Launch Bay and they filled up fast.


If you're referring to the few benches that were in the party area, they have since been removed.


leiaorgana said:


> were complaining to the cast members about there being nowhere to sit after walking around the park all day. Some of them were quite nasty to the cms


What were they expecting those CMs to do?. Considering that the party is not put on by the Launch Bay or DHS, taking it out on the Launch Bay CMs was pointless.


----------



## leiaorgana

FastPasser. said:


> If you're referring to the few benches that were in the party area, they have since been removed.



Ahhh, I didn't know they'd taken those benches out since the summer. That's a shame. We sat there while we were waiting to be let in.



FastPasser. said:


> What were they expecting those CMs to do?. Considering that the party is not put on by the Launch Bay or DHS, taking it out on the Launch Bay CMs was pointless.



Exactly. It was completely unnecessary. I don't know why people have to be like that. I don't think most people realise the party isn't run by Disney but even still, there's no reason to take it out on those cms who are just doing there jobs and have nothing to do with it. They probably thought if they complained loud enough those cms would run off and magic up some seats just for them.


----------



## jlundeen

leiaorgana said:


> Ahhh, I didn't know they'd taken those benches out since the summer. That's a shame. We sat there while we were waiting to be let in.


When we were there a couple of weeks ago, the benches were there...we sat on them with our little trays (that we brought from home), and took turns going for food/drinks.  Certainly not enough for everyone to sit on, but people seemed to come and go.


----------



## FastPasser.

leiaorgana said:


> I don't think most people realize the party isn't run by Disney


Actually it is put on by Disney, just not DHS. The group that puts on the parties at DHS and Epcot is called "Park Events Operations" and is based at Epcot. All the food, equipment and actual party staff is supplied by the Epcot based group.


----------



## JennLTX

leiaorgana said:


> When we did the party in the summer this year families with smaller children were letting them sit on the floor by the table with a plate of food.


This adult and the adults she met at the party, along with the accompanying children of various ages, sat on the floor as well, and we weren't alone.  Absolutely not a big deal at all.  I completely get why chairs would be impractical.

That said, I AM looking forward to the chairs and assigned seating at the JBJB dessert party.  FastPasser, have you worked any of those yet?


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> When we were there a couple of weeks ago, they benches were there.


I believe those were in the Cantina area and  outside the actual food/party area.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> FastPasser, have you worked any of those yet?


I have and will be there tonight.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> I believe those were in the Cantina area and  outside the actual food/party area.


at the top of the steps, close to the meet and greets.  Still convenient for the party though....


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> at the top of the steps, close to the meet and greets.  Still convenient for the party though....


Yup, that's outside the party area, but as you said, still convenient, but no tables with those benches.

The benches previously in the party area along the wall were removed because people were arguing about who should have them, so they were all removed as they weren't supposed to be there to begin with.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> I have and will be there tonight.


I'm guessing you probably don't have your schedule for the week after Thanksgiving yet, but please post if you'll be working the Nov. 29 party!


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> I'm guessing you probably don't have your schedule for the week after Thanksgiving yet, but please post if you'll be working the Nov. 29 party!


Correct, but it's a Wed, and is probably likely.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Yup, that's outside the party area, but as you said, still convenient, but no tables with those benches.
> 
> The benches previously in the party area along the wall were removed because people were arguing about who should have them, so they were all removed as they weren't supposed to be there to begin with.


Well, that's why we brought our little trays along....   hee hee hee...helped to balance our food and drinks, and a whole lot of CMs came by and commented on what a great idea they were! (Called Party Pal tray - Amazon).


----------



## FireflyTrance

Thanks all. My concern is about my daughter not reaching the height of the table while standing. Those party trays seem like a good idea. Can strollers be brought in the dessert party area?


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Well, that's why we brought our little trays along....   hee hee hee...helped to balance our food and drinks, and a whole lot of CMs came by and commented on what a great idea they were!


That's because it is.


FireflyTrance said:


> Can strollers be brought in the dessert party area?


Not unless it's a sleeping infant or special needs child.


----------



## yulilin3

FireflyTrance said:


> Thanks all. My concern is about my daughter not reaching the height of the table while standing. Those party trays seem like a good idea. Can strollers be brought in the dessert party area?


I think your best option is to grab a table close to a wall and have your daughter sit on the floor by said wall so she is not in anyones way


----------



## Roxyfire

FireflyTrance said:


> Thanks all. My concern is about my daughter not reaching the height of the table while standing. Those party trays seem like a good idea. Can strollers be brought in the dessert party area?



They're very tall tables, thus most younger/smaller children will not be able to. I'm sure you'll find a way to work it out, even if she's sitting on the floor or you hand her the plate as she needs it.


----------



## Cluelyss

FireflyTrance said:


> Thanks all. My concern is about my daughter not reaching the height of the table while standing. Those party trays seem like a good idea. Can strollers be brought in the dessert party area?


Not the best picture, but here’s my 5 YO standing (dancing) at the table. While about chest  high on him, he was able to reach without issue.


----------



## FastPasser.

Not being the most observant person, I believe that there are low tables as well.


----------



## SleighBelle

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have seen the more expensive blue lightsaber in the park?  I had seen it in the launch  bay last year for around 150-200.   I looked pin the shop park app but it is not showing.  I a.m. looking for the original silver handle one.  It is for a Christmas  gift.  TIA!



Try Game Stop. My son wanted the green one and (thanks to a cm pointing me in the right direction) I found it there. Good luck!


----------



## AngiTN

FireflyTrance said:


> So follow up question on the dessert party. I went and booked it for Feb but now I'm slightly concerned about the standing tables. We will be there with our 5 year old. Has anyone taken younger kids (or seen younger kids there)? How was the height of the table? Is there really no seating anywhere? TIA!


We've been taking DGD to the HS dessert parties since she was 5 (she's 9, almost 10 now) and she's never had a problem with the tall tables. She can reach the top of them without problem.


----------



## lovethattink

This is the last year ds can wear costumes in the park. He had a blast at Launch Bay. He used a banana as a blaster.

  

He'd love to wear his Krennic costume,  but not sure what can be done about the cape? Rules say no capes on adults. No mention about kid capes. But I'm sure full length wouldn't get in the park. Cutting the cape length is the best option that I can think of. No cape, loses the integrity of the character.


----------



## FastPasser.

lovethattink said:


> He'd love to wear his Krennic costume,  but not sure what can be done about the cape? Rules say no capes on adults. No mention about kid capes. But I'm sure full length wouldn't get in the park. Cutting the cape length is the best option that I can think of. No cape, loses the integrity of the character


Very nice. Does the cape touch the ground? Not sure, but I thought that if kid's costumes don't drag on the ground, they're ok. I see kids wearing the Jedi night and Harry Potter robes, which can be only a few inches off the ground, on a regular basis. Princess dresses are long too. Would that length work?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> This is the last year ds can wear costumes in the park. He had a blast at Launch Bay. He used a banana as a blaster.
> 
> View attachment 283780 View attachment 283781
> 
> He'd love to wear his Krennic costume,  but not sure what can be done about the cape? Rules say no capes on adults. No mention about kid capes. But I'm sure full length wouldn't get in the park. Cutting the cape length is the best option that I can think of. No cape, loses the integrity of the character.
> 
> View attachment 283782


As long as it doesn't touch the ground the cape is ok. Don't cut the cape, in any case pin it up a couple of inches


----------



## lovethattink

FastPasser. said:


> Very nice. Does the cape touch the ground? Not sure, but I thought that if kid's costumes don't drag on the ground, they're ok. I see kids wearing the Jedi night and Harry Potter robes, which can be only a few inches off the ground, on a regular basis. Princess dresses are long too. Would that length work?





yulilin3 said:


> As long as it doesn't touch the ground the cape is ok. Don't cut the cape, in any case pin it up a couple of inches



Thanks. Didn't think about robes, that's true. We can hem it.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> As long as it doesn't touch the ground the cape is ok. Don't cut the cape, in any case pin it up a couple of inches


Finally, I beat you to the punch.


----------



## rteetz

Star Tours Gives Guests First Peek at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Planet at Disney Parks


----------



## yulilin3

The new sequences are very cool. I got Kylo with basically the same setup at Vader, Jakku, BB8, Crait and Batuu.... Love that my favorite, Poe, is in it now


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> Not being the most observant person, I believe that there are low tables as well.


We were able to get a low table in June. There are some there. Some were marked reserved, to be handicap accessible, but not all of them were. My kids still sat on the floor though. Our table was right by a wall.


----------



## AntJulie

Dessert party dates available to reserve for March!


----------



## 3gr8boys

So.....it's been years....but I have HS memories of taking a break with little ones by spreading out a blanket on some grass (in an area criss-crossed by sidewAlks) for snacks and playtime.  Could this have been the area in front of the theater SWAGS is projected on?  Would I be able spread out a blanket  to picnic and relax as a way of staking out a SWAGs viewing spot??

We will be there late Spring Break season- week of April 16.

(Dessert party a possibility....but not sure my family will like the idea as much as me and we may be better  off not committing to a certain night)


----------



## FastPasser.

3gr8boys said:


> I have HS memories of taking a break with little ones by spreading out a blanket on some grass for snacks and playtime. Could this have been the area in front of the theater SWAGS is projected on?  Would I be able spread out a blanket  to picnic and relax as a way of staking out a SWAGs viewing spot??


Grass, real grass? The SWaGS viewing area is mostly concrete now. There's not much time between when the movable stages leave the Center Stage area and the start of the first projection show. Spreading out a blanket and having a picnic is unlikely. Hold on to that memory though.


----------



## 3gr8boys

Thanks, fastpasser.  Current maps don't seem to reflect the landscape I remember....but I didn't want to make plans based on assumptions.


----------



## 3gr8boys

Oh!  And it could have been artificial grass all those years ago....but it was definitely green and not cement


----------



## Kelleydm

Could someone please verify that the Inside Star Wars Galaxy's Edge at the Epic Theatre during the Galatic Nights event is the same place as Indiana Jones stunt show?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## FastPasser.

Kelleydm said:


> Could someone please verify that the Inside Star Wars Galaxy's Edge at the Epic Theatre during the Galatic Nights event is the same place as Indiana Jones stunt show?


The Epic Theater, aka the Epic Stunt Theater, is where the Indy stunt show takes place.


----------



## JainaSW

We have tickets for the Galactic Nights on Dec. 16.  I don't see too much about it though.  Like I don't see them doing the rock n roller coaster to star wars music like they had in April.  Does anyone know if that will be open?  Also, what QS restaurants will be open?  TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

JainaSW said:


> We have tickets for the Galactic Nights on Dec. 16.  I don't see too much about it though.  Like I don't see them doing the rock n roller coaster to star wars music like they had in April.  Does anyone know if that will be open?  Also, what QS restaurants will be open?  TIA!


The RnRC wasn't included in the events description this past April either but they do it as a surprise.
I seem to remember Backlot Express and the ones on Sunset open in April. Unfortunately you won't find much info released other than what's already on the official page


----------



## JainaSW

someone told me that you need theme park admission to get into the Galactic Nights party on dec. 16.  This is false, right?  Only need tickets to the party?


----------



## yulilin3

JainaSW said:


> someone told me that you need theme park admission to get into the Galactic Nights party on dec. 16.  This is false, right?  Only need tickets to the party?


Correct, with your party ticket you can enter at 5pm, if you want to enter earlier then you need a regular park ticket


----------



## lovethattink

I haven't been keeping up with the thread.  Is there info about Secrets of the Empire at Disney Springs opening Dec 16?


----------



## HumblePie

yulilin3 said:


> The RnRC wasn't included in the events description this past April either but they do it as a surprise.
> I seem to remember Backlot Express and the ones on Sunset open in April. Unfortunately you won't find much info released other than what's already on the official page



I'm so torn about what to do. If I knew for sure the RnRC would be open during this event I'd get tickets for sure... do you think it is a safe assumption that it will be open? I can't imagine why it wouldn't be, but it not being on the list of attractions is concerning me.


----------



## yulilin3

HumblePie said:


> I'm so torn about what to do. If I knew for sure the RnRC would be open during this event I'd get tickets for sure... do you think it is a safe assumption that it will be open? I can't imagine why it wouldn't be, but it not being on the list of attractions is concerning me.


Honestly, I would say there's only about a 1 % chance that it's not open


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the thread.  Is there info about Secrets of the Empire at Disney Springs opening Dec 16?


What kind of info are you looking for?

https://www.thevoid.com/dimensions/starwars/secretsoftheempire/


----------



## HumblePie

yulilin3 said:


> Honestly, I would say there's only about a 1 % chance that it's not open



Thanks


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> What kind of info are you looking for?
> 
> https://www.thevoid.com/dimensions/starwars/secretsoftheempire/



Thanks @rteetz that gives me so much more info than in the Star Wars magazine I read about it.


----------



## Canesfan3234

can someone link me to a detailed description of what galactic nights is? TIA


----------



## yulilin3

Canesfan3234 said:


> can someone link me to a detailed description of what galactic nights is? TIA


page 1 post 3, map is from April's event


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Hey everyone! I asked a few pages back but didn't get a response so trying again. 

I'll be attending galactic nights and am very hopeful to meet Ewoks while I'm there. I saw the map from the previous event that Ewoks were there so i assume they'll be around this time as well. Does anyone have more insight? Do they do an official meet and greet? How many Ewoks were available to meet, etc. 
Thanks in advance if anyone knows anything!


----------



## Canesfan3234

yulilin3 said:


> page 1 post 3, map is from April's event


thank you. any idea where I can find what SW celebrities will be attending?


----------



## nancipants

Does anyone have any idea of when the Launch Bay video and the exhibit area will be updated for The Last Jedi?


----------



## yulilin3

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Hey everyone! I asked a few pages back but didn't get a response so trying again.
> 
> I'll be attending galactic nights and am very hopeful to meet Ewoks while I'm there. I saw the map from the previous event that Ewoks were there so i assume they'll be around this time as well. Does anyone have more insight? Do they do an official meet and greet? How many Ewoks were available to meet, etc.
> Thanks in advance if anyone knows anything!


I never got to meet the ewoks during the gn party in April but they were scheduled to be around star tours, sorry I'm not of more help



Canesfan3234 said:


> thank you. any idea where I can find what SW celebrities will be attending?


The only one confirmed is Warwick Davis, some imagineers will also be in attendance for the talk about Galaxy's edge



nancipants said:


> Does anyone have any idea of when the Launch Bay video and the exhibit area will be updated for The Last Jedi?


I'm assuming we will see changes on the 15th


----------



## rteetz

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/star-...returns-december-15th-last-jedi-scenes-added/


----------



## Linda67

I just booked the galactic spectacular dessert party for March 2nd
Very excited to finally get to see the show as it wasn't showing when we visited last month


----------



## 626 Fan

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Hey everyone! I asked a few pages back but didn't get a response so trying again.
> 
> I'll be attending galactic nights and am very hopeful to meet Ewoks while I'm there. I saw the map from the previous event that Ewoks were there so i assume they'll be around this time as well. Does anyone have more insight? Do they do an official meet and greet? How many Ewoks were available to meet, etc.
> Thanks in advance if anyone knows anything!


I was really bummed about the ewoks back in April. You couldn't interact with them or get a photo with them. They are in a separate enclosure, almost like a zoo exhibit. It was really dark, so while you could see them and watch them run around, you can't get a decent picture. Plus they really kept the line moving past them.


----------



## DJP1201

If the party says 7:30 start time, when can we check in? Or better question, what time would you recommend we be in front of Launch Bay?


----------



## FastPasser.

DJP1201 said:


> If the party says 7:30 start time, when can we check in? Or better question, what time would you recommend we be in front of Launch Bay?


I'm unclear as to why you'd want to be in front of the Launch Bay. Check in begins at least 45 minutes before the advertised start time. The Que line to enter the party area after you check in is inside the Launch Bay. Tables are first come first served with guests being allowed in 15 minutes before the advertised start time.


----------



## DJP1201

Sorry, I’m confused. When I made the reservation it said 7:30.  Are we able to get into the party any earlier?  I thought check in was at Launch Bay.


----------



## mckennarose

When we did it, they put a check in podium outside in front of Launch Bay.  I can't remember what time, but it was earlier than the party.  We checked in and then walked around a little and did all the character meets inside before the party started.  Closer to the time they opened we headed over to the dessert party area and by that time it was open and we walked straight in.  I think that people did meet in front of Launch Bay and the CM's walked them inside at the start time?  But we certainly weren't bound to that.  You could walk around and do your own thing and then just head to the party when it's time.

We're planning to do this again in May.  It really is a great party!


----------



## DJP1201

So if I’m understanding correctly, I can check in, then go and do the Star Wars character meets before 7:30.  We really want to meet the characters, and don’t want to eat up too much of the party time doing it.  We have sci fi dine in ADR at 5:35.  If it is deciding between sci fi and Star Wars, Star Wars wins.  I’m hearing about an hour and a half for sci fi.  Would this be cutting into any time we could be spending at Star Wars? I thought that because it was listed at 7:30,we couldn’t meet the characters or do any other Star Wars party activities until 7:30.  Am I wrong? If someone can explain I would appreciate it.  
Thank you!


----------



## FastPasser.

DJP1201 said:


> Are we able to get into the party any earlier?





FastPasser. said:


> guests being *allowed in 15 minutes before the advertised start time.*





DJP1201 said:


> I thought check in was at Launch Bay.


Yes it is, but there's really no line waiting to check in. At most there may be a couple of parties in front of you at check in. The line is inside waiting to get into the actual party area.


mckennarose said:


> When we did it, they put a check in podium outside in front of Launch Bay.  I can't remember what time, but it was earlier than the party.





FastPasser. said:


> *Check in begins at least 45 minutes before the advertised start time.*





mckennarose said:


> I think that people did meet in front of Launch Bay and the CM's walked them inside at the start time?!


After you check in outside, you're on your own. You can get in the party Que inside the Launch Bay or return when it gets close to 7:15. CMs do not walk guests in.


DJP1201 said:


> I thought that because it was listed at 7:30,we couldn’t meet the characters or do any other Star Wars party activities until 7:30.  Am I wrong?


Yes, the rest of the Launch Bay is open all day to everyone, even during the party. It's not exclusively for party guests and party guests wait in line with non party guests to meet the characters. You can meet the characters anytime.


----------



## DJP1201

Will the characters still be there after the fireworks?


----------



## DJP1201

Thanks For clarifying. I thought meeting characters were just for partygoers.  I know it varies but any idea of how long it may take to meet Chewy, Darth Vader, and Kylo REN? Do you choose to meet them as a single meet? Or, do you meet all of them one after the other in the same line?


----------



## FastPasser.

DJP1201 said:


> Will the characters still be there after the fireworks?


I assume that the Launch Bay closes when the park closes.


DJP1201 said:


> I know it varies but any idea of how long it may take to meet Chewy, Darth Vader, and Kylo REN? Do you choose to meet them as a single meet? Or, do you meet all of them one after the other in the same line?


The wait times vary and depends on how busy the park is. Usually during the party, the wait times don't exceed 20 minutes and are usually less. They are met individually. BTW, no Darth Vader, it's BB8.


----------



## DJP1201

Noooooooo!!!!!


----------



## mckennarose

FastPasser. said:


> ....
> After you check in outside, you're on your own. You can get in the party Que inside the Launch Bay or return when it gets close to 7:15. CMs do not walk guests in......


Thanks for clarifying.  I don't recall how the other guests got there, just that we were there earlier.




DJP1201 said:


> ......  We have sci fi dine in ADR at 5:35.  If it is deciding between sci fi and Star Wars, Star Wars wins.  I’m hearing about an hour and a half for sci fi.  Would this be cutting into any time we could be spending at Star Wars?....



IMO, I would not do a dinner reservation right before the party.  There's a lot of food and it's not all just sweets.  I wouldn't go to the party already full.


----------



## FastPasser.

mckennarose said:


> I wouldn't go to the party already full.


Good advice, yet many people do. I hear it on a regular basis. I don't know how they do it.


DJP1201 said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!


That's what it is currently but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## mckennarose

FastPasser. said:


> Good advice, yet many people do. I hear it on a regular basis. I don't know how they do it....


I can't imagine!  We did a late lunch on the party day and that's my plan for the next time we do the Star Wars party and for the HEA party.


----------



## FastPasser.

mckennarose said:


> next time we do the Star Wars party and for the HEA party.


Have you done or considered the Frozen Ever After Illuminations dessert party?


----------



## mckennarose

FastPasser. said:


> Have you done or considered the Frozen Ever After Illuminations dessert party?


We have not done that one.  So far we have just the Star Wars and HEA Plaza view planned.  I have the HEA booked and just waiting for May dates for Star Wars.  I'm not the biggest HEA fan and that party never pulled me.  Do you think that one is good or worth it?


----------



## FastPasser.

mckennarose said:


> Do you think that one is good or worth it?


I assume you're referring about the FEA party?

Because the decision of whether a party is worth is impacted by what park, show or food a person likes or dislikes, I stay away from the "is it worth it" question. I'm not a fan of projections, so if I were ever to be a guest at a dessert party, my preference would not be the HEA or SW dessert parties. But that's me and I'm in the minority in that opinion.

Putting that aside, the FEA party offers preassigned tables with seating and the very comfortable laid-back setting along the lagoon at night is great. Besides, I can't show favoritism.


----------



## jlundeen

mckennarose said:


> We have not done that one.  So far we have just the Star Wars and HEA Plaza view planned.  I have the HEA booked and just waiting for May dates for Star Wars.  I'm not the biggest HEA fan and that party never pulled me.  Do you think that one is good or worth it?



During our trip in early November, we did both the Star Wars party and the Magic Kingdom Fireworks sit down party.  (We are not Frozen fans, so haven't tried that one at all). 

My overall impression is this:

If you like sweets, both parties are filled with very special yummy things...if you are looking to replace a meal, you will probably need some kind of protein snack before - there just aren't many choices other than sweets.  The SW one had a couple of dips with pita, the MK one had cheese cubes and fruit.  I think the JBJB party we did last year was far better for savory choices.
party set up:  SW is a somewhat private - as in you need your lanyard to get past the CMs to the food - with high tables, inside the Launch Bay.  If you want to sit, you will find a couple of benches outside the official party area, but any guests in the park are also milling around that area as it's right by the meet and greets. MK set up is either a sit down area, (which we preferred for the party part, but not the viewing, as trees blocked many of the projections on the castle - but we got to SIT), or moving to the Plaza garden reserved area after the party, (standing, but more central to the show, and the projections are more visible - and some have reported being able to sit on the ground if it's not crowded).  The SW party has cute souvenirs (we got BB8, and I found it holds wine just as well as soft drinks!).  The MK handout was a few chocolates (more sweets....).
Shows:  We like both shows, but since we attended the SW one from the older, off-to-the-left viewing area, I can't comment on the newer raised, central area.  The projections on the numerous screens are pretty cool, but the fireworks are minimal.  The MK show from the sit down location, as I said, was minimal for the projections, but the fireworks were awesome.  (We are going to try the Plaza garden area in March when we go back).
Overall, since we were two adults with no little ones, I can only say dollar-wise, I'm not sure either party is "worth it," since you could see either show without going to the party.  And at $79, I felt it was overpriced for what was offered - plus you can only eat SO MANY cupcakes).  But from the convenience and specialness of attending a "private party and viewing", (and of course, the very SPECIAL Cast Members  ), that's something everyone must answer for themselves. 
We plan to try the standing MK Plaza Garden  ($59 vs. $79 seated) one in March, but decided to not do the SW party, and  will attempt to find a good spot for viewing the show along with the masses...


----------



## mckennarose

FastPasser. said:


> I assume you're referring about the FEA party?
> 
> Because the decision of whether a party is worth is impacted by what park, show or food a person likes or dislikes, I stay away from the "is it worth it" question. I'm not a fan of projections, so if I were ever to be a guest at a dessert party, my preference would not be the HEA or SW dessert parties. But that's me and I'm in the minority in that opinion.
> 
> Putting that aside, the FEA party offers preassigned tables with seating and the very comfortable laid-back setting along the lagoon at night is great. Besides, I can't show favoritism.



Yes, the FEA party.

I guess "worth it" is hard to define and highly individualized.  When I look at each of the three parties mentioned the important factors for me are:

Star Wars- Having done the party last trip was definitely a highlight for us. I enjoyed the food and the alcohol even more, just by the fact that there WAS alcohol included in the price! DH and I are Star Wars fans and I'm not the biggest Fantasmic fan and don't go out of my way to see it so we prefer Star Wars as the nighttime show in HS.  For us it was "worth it", so much so that we're doing it again.

HEA- the show debuted during our last trip and my entire family loved it. Initially I wasn't planning on staying in MK for it because wishes was just kind of "meh" for me and it was our first trip without MSEP.  (I still miss Spectromagic!  Just throwing that out there!)  But I'm glad that we did stay because we enjoyed the new show.  On our next trip we are doing this dessert party as a present for our family.  New show that we like + reserved garden area + desserts = a special treat for the family and "worth it".

Illuminations has always been a favorite of ours and we have been lucky in watching it multiple times from Rose and Crown patio and Spice Road.  So we've had that laid back experience of enjoying our dinner, dessert and drinks while watching the show.  I like that type of experience rather than watching from around the lagoon.  I can see that dessert party appealing to my family.  The FEA part.... not so much.  We like Frozen, just not FEA.  If we booked it, it wouldn't be because of the ride.  Not sure it's "worth it" for us.  Not unless they updated Illuminations.

I'm glad Disney has so many options!


----------



## JennLTX

mckennarose said:


> IMO, I would not do a dinner reservation right before the party.  There's a lot of food and it's not all just sweets.  I wouldn't go to the party already full.





FastPasser. said:


> Good advice, yet many people do. I hear it on a regular basis. I don't know how they do it.


They don't.  They wind up only having room for a small bowl of nitrogen truffle while realizing they are filled with both dinner and regret.

... or, um, so I've heard.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> They don't.  They wind up only having room for a small bowl of nitrogen truffle while realizing they are filled with both dinner and regret.
> 
> ... or, um, so I've heard.


It was nice seeing you again.


----------



## FastPasser.

SWaGS returns on the 15th and Galactic Nights is on the 16th, who's going to be there with me?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Is there any word on this new AT-AT popcorn bucket? I saw a pic online about them being at Disneyland.


----------



## Carol unsworth

We are arriving from U.K. On Dec 16th for two weeks! Been 20+ times but never at Christmas so beyond excited. All the stories of fighting to get good spots for fireworks have scared us so we have ended up booking multiple dessert parties. We've only ever done Sparkling Desert party at Epcot before but we loved that and will be even better now with seating( I'm retired, hubby soon to be so we appreciate a seat!) Also did Illuminations cruise last year but not over impressed with that.

So we have booked Holiday Wishes Dessert party, HEA x2, Frozen Dessert Party x2 and Star Wars Dessert X1 so hope to see you there Fastpasser!


----------



## FastPasser.

Carol unsworth said:


> Also did Illuminations cruise last year but not over impressed with that.


I'm not impressed by the Illuminations cruises either. The food, view, lower cost and relaxed atmosphere at the FEA party makes it a better deal IMO.


Carol unsworth said:


> So we have booked Holiday Wishes Dessert party, HEA x2, Frozen Dessert Party x2 and Star Wars Dessert


If I'm reading that right, that's six dessert parties? I wonder if that's a record?


----------



## LongTimeLurker

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS returns on the 15th and Galactic Nights is on the 16th, who's going to be there with me?


Will you be there for the 12/20 party? We'll go, and don't plan to eat dinner before it... (we'll have lunch at Chefs de France, attend the 5 pm Candlelight Processional and leisurely go by boat to DHS, thanks to this forum's wonderful suggestions!)


----------



## FastPasser.

LongTimeLurker said:


> Will you be there for the 12/20 party? We'll go, and don't plan to eat dinner before it... (we'll have lunch at Chefs de France, attend the 5 pm Candlelight Processional and leisurely go by boat to DHS


Sounds like a great day. With countless parties, special events and private events taking place property wide, I don't know where I'll be this far out.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

FastPasser. said:


> Sounds like a great day. With countless parties, special events and private events taking place property wide, I don't know where I'll be this far out.


That's fine! If you see two ladies, a young woman and a really tall blond kid, that's us!


----------



## Carol unsworth

Yes it's six, I'm a bit embarrassed about it but I will get over it I'm sure! We had to cancel our September trip as our dog was ill so now we treat each trip as if it may be our last and just do whatever we want.Also doing two MVMCP so gonna be busy! Hope we catch up with you at some point!


----------



## CanadianKrista

FastPasser. said:


> Sounds like a great day. With countless parties, special events and private events taking place property wide, I don't know where I'll be this far out.



We are there on the 20th too!  It's our last night there, figured it will be a perfect way to close out our week!


----------



## Astryd

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS returns on the 15th and Galactic Nights is on the 16th, who's going to be there with me?



   DH and I will be there on the 16th.


----------



## DisHeels

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS returns on the 15th and Galactic Nights is on the 16th, who's going to be there with me?


We'll be there for Galactic Nights on the 16th!


----------



## jjjones325

I'll be there for the SWaGS Dessert Party on the 15th.


----------



## RJstanis

FastPasser. said:


> If I'm reading that right, that's six dessert parties? I wonder if that's a record?



Sounds like job security to me


----------



## FastPasser.

RJstanis said:


> Sounds like job security to me


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> It was nice seeing you again.


You too!!!!  That was such a fun night.


----------



## rteetz

Entertainment schedules for Star Wars Galactic Nights at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## tarahill

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS returns on the 15th and Galactic Nights is on the 16th, who's going to be there with me?


We'll be there on the 16th! We're celebrating my son's 17th birthday by going to Galactic Nights(his actual b-day is the 23rd). We've done something Star Wars for his birthday for years, not sure how to top this Star Wars experience for his 18th next year.


----------



## nancipants

So there's a special Memory Maker for the event. Do APs still get free photo downloads during the event?


----------



## yulilin3

I guess today is the first day of the sw experience over at Disney springs, my daughter's step mom works for the dvc department and got free tickets to try it, she offered one to my daughter but she was working tonight so couldn't go. 
If anyone does it please make sure to report back


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I guess today is the first day of the sw experience over at Disney springs, my daughter's step mom works for the dvc department and got free tickets to try it, she offered one to my daughter but she was working tonight so couldn't go.
> If anyone does it please make sure to report back


It’s been soft opening the last couple days. Reviews are great so far. People have called it a mini Star Wars Land.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> It’s been soft opening the last couple days. Reviews are great so far. People have called it a mini Star Wars Land.


That's great. Have to see when I have a chance to try it


----------



## JayLeeJay

Super excited right now. Christmas came a little early and my mom surprised me and Lewis with tickets to Galactic Nights on Saturday! Since we hadn't planned on going I haven't been keeping up on what they are offering. Now trying to catch up on everything. I'll check the first page for updates and review this threat but if there are other places I should look please let me know. My mom also purchased us the Tasting and Viewing package. Any opinions on if this is worth it for the night? She said she thinks she can still cancel the package if we don't want it.


----------



## rteetz

DL Launch Bay has a new section of the SWGE model on display


----------



## CJK

Were props from the Last Jedi ever added to Launch Bay? Any new movie elements in the film too?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Were props from the Last Jedi ever added to Launch Bay? Any new movie elements in the film too?


They will likely be added tomorrow night or Friday to my understanding


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Launch Bay has a new section of the SWGE model on display


Going to live stream all sw offerings at dhs on Friday to celebrate the last Jedi coming out


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Going to live stream all sw offerings at dhs on Friday to celebrate the last Jedi coming out


Turns out I didn't read the fine print. This is the Disneyland Launch Bay. Haven't seen if anything was added to DHS yet.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Going to live stream all sw offerings at dhs on Friday to celebrate the last Jedi coming out


Who is?


----------



## nancipants

yulilin3 said:


> I guess today is the first day of the sw experience over at Disney springs, my daughter's step mom works for the dvc department and got free tickets to try it, she offered one to my daughter but she was working tonight so couldn't go.
> If anyone does it please make sure to report back



I'm going Sunday!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Who is?


I am


----------



## yulilin3

Sappy Star Wars Post: Here we are again, opening night of a brand new movie to add to our beloved Saga. I can't help but reflect my own fandom for Star Wars and how it started.
One day when I was young, very young, I turned on the T.V. and they were showing Star Wars, it instantly caught my attention and I watched the whole thing and I was hooked. None of my family were fans of Sci Fi adventures so I really don't know how I got so into it, through the years I would catch the other movies on T.V. not sharing my love for SW with anyone I knew, then came the prequels and while I got my then husband to watch Episode I, he did not like it (I can't blame him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


 ) and so I was left with that trilogy to enjoy by myself again. This time around is different, I have 2 kids that love the Saga and many friends that I have made because of SW, and so I get to share opening night with them and all of you. I have been around Disney fans, Harry Potter fans but SW fans are the best, hands down. We are all very supportive of each other no matter what, it's a sense of family most people don't get even with their real families.
So happy opening day everyone, enjoy every second of it and...
MTFBWY


----------



## yulilin3

nancipants said:


> I'm going Sunday!


That's awesome, my son went with his stepmom. I won't spoil the actual experience but he LOVED IT.
But he did say it was too short. There is about 15 minutes for general directions and to get into the gear (apparently it's a lot of gear) and then only about 12 minutes of the actual experience. We will try and go during winter break


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I am


Well then, I might see you there.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I went to a cast preview of the Star Wars virtual reality thing. It was pretty interesting, and I think I would have had more fun if I had been with friends and not three strangers. It was definitely an innovative and unique experience. 

My main gripe is that the vests you wear during it are not sized for larger people or women who are well endowed in the chest department and I found it fairly uncomfortable. Other than that, the gear wasn’t too bad.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Well then, I might see you there.


 are you working or playing?


----------



## yulilin3

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I went to a cast preview of the Star Wars virtual reality thing. It was pretty interesting, and I think I would have had more fun if I had been with friends and not three strangers. It was definitely an innovative and unique experience.
> 
> My main gripe is that the vests you wear during it are not sized for larger people or women who are well endowed in the chest department and I found it fairly uncomfortable. Other than that, the gear wasn’t too bad.


I'm curious as to the head piece. Since I have glasses I'm not sure how comfortable that would be


----------



## rteetz

Who's excited for tonight?!!!


----------



## RJstanis

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I went to a cast preview of the Star Wars virtual reality thing. It was pretty interesting, and I think I would have had more fun if I had been with friends and not three strangers. It was definitely an innovative and unique experience.
> 
> My main gripe is that the vests you wear during it are not sized for larger people or women who are well endowed in the chest department and I found it fairly uncomfortable. Other than that, the gear wasn’t too bad.



Just another reason to be thankful of being a dude. #womenstillruletheworld as the infamous Beyonce poignantly suggests


----------



## Temp77

So long as my flight arrives on time tomorrow afternoon I'm hoping to be at DHS in the evening to catch SWAGS and I'll definitely be there on Saturday for Galactic Nights.

I'd be curious to try the VR experience if I get time during my week long trip. It certainly sounds interesting.

For those going to opening night later I hope you have fun. TLJ opened at midnight in the UK and I saw it on the IMAX screen at our local multiplex which offered a TFA/TLJ double bill which started with TFA at 9 pm with TLJ premiering at one minute past midnight! I won't comment on the film at all so as not to spoil it for others but it was amazing seeing so many Star Wars fans out last night. The manager of the multiplex was on local radio this morning and he said there were about 1000 people watching the premiere at midnight with every screen at the multiplex full to capacity!!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> are you working or playing?


Working


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Who's excited for tonight?


I'm excited that I won't be at WDW tonight. Is there anything else going on?


----------



## yulilin3

I think I heard rumors of a little independent film that's opening


FastPasser. said:


> I'm excited that I won't be at WDW tonight. Is there anything else going on?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I think I heard rumors of a little independent film that's opening


That's right, Ferdinand opens. Glad I got my tickets early, it's going to be a blockbuster. Good thing no other movie of significance is debuting at the same time.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

yulilin3 said:


> I'm curious as to the head piece. Since I have glasses I'm not sure how comfortable that would be



I wear glasses as well and didn’t find them to impede the use of the visor at all!


----------



## wdwnut61

rteetz said:


> Who's excited for tonight?!!!


DD and I are beyond excited we’re getting ready to leave for the theatre. Movie starts at 10:15 won’t be home till after 1:00am but it’s so worth it.
I remember my sister and I going to see Star Wars when it first premiered and now to be able to have 2 grown DD’s share the love that I have is priceless.


----------



## wdwnut61

yulilin3 said:


> Sappy Star Wars Post: Here we are again, opening night of a brand new movie to add to our beloved Saga. I can't help but reflect my own fandom for Star Wars and how it started.
> One day when I was young, very young, I turned on the T.V. and they were showing Star Wars, it instantly caught my attention and I watched the whole thing and I was hooked. None of my family were fans of Sci Fi adventures so I really don't know how I got so into it, through the years I would catch the other movies on T.V. not sharing my love for SW with anyone I knew, then came the prequels and while I got my then husband to watch Episode I, he did not like it (I can't blame him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and so I was left with that trilogy to enjoy by myself again. This time around is different, I have 2 kids that love the Saga and many friends that I have made because of SW, and so I get to share opening night with them and all of you. I have been around Disney fans, Harry Potter fans but SW fans are the best, hands down. We are all very supportive of each other no matter what, it's a sense of family most people don't get even with their real families.
> So happy opening day everyone, enjoy every second of it and...
> MTFBWY


Love this and couldn’t agree more SW fans are the best


----------



## JennLTX

FWIW, my Padawan and I won't be viewing the aforementioned low-budget indie film until Saturday afternoon.  Can we declare a spoiler-free zone here?


----------



## elgerber

JennLTX said:


> FWIW, my Padawan and I won't be viewing the aforementioned low-budget indie film until Saturday afternoon.  Can we declare a spoiler-free zone here?


Yes please!


----------



## wdwnut61

Promise no spoilers from me just sharing in my excitement and love of SW


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Who's excited for tonight?!!!


Me! We just got home from the movie! Already planning when we can see it again


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Me! We just got home from the movie! Already planning when we can see it again


I definitely need to go see it again. Wow...


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I definitely need to go see it again. Wow...


I think it does require multiple viewings


----------



## seigyoku

We saw it at the 6PM Fan Event Screening. And see it again tomorrow in IMAX 3D Laser yada yada. oh and then hop on a plane from NYC down to Orlando to go to Galactic Nights on Saturday, do Secrets of the Empire on Sunday, and then I fly back to NYC and my brother goes back to Dallas.

(We've seen every Star Wars movie in NYC together and aren't stopping now, even when we both lived in different cities in Texas). (But ok, dragging him to Galactic Nights is Next Level I'm Bonkers.)

Any clue of the now infamous AT-AT popcorn buckets and Phasma steins are going to be at DHS?


----------



## wdwnut61

AngiTN said:


> Me! We just got home from the movie! Already planning when we can see it again





rteetz said:


> I definitely need to go see it again. Wow...





yulilin3 said:


> I think it does require multiple viewings


We just got home and already have tickets to Saturday


----------



## fatmanatee

Not sure if this is the right place for it but we have our first image of the INSIDE of the Galaxy's Edge ride, with more details coming on Saturday. http://diskingdom.com/2017/12/13/first-look-star-wars-galaxys-edge-millennium-falcon-attraction/


----------



## JayLeeJay

We aren't seeing the movie until tonight so I am avoiding most of the internet to avoid accidental spoilers. I have a clarification question about Galactic Nights and costumes I am hoping someone can help with. I have read through the costume guidelines for adults but am not sure if my husband's costumes would be okay or not. He has two he could wear. One is a Chewy onesie - full body expect feet and face, zipper front. The other is a more traditional jedi robe - long, touches shoes but not ground. Would either of these be okay for him to wear? Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> We aren't seeing the movie until tonight so I am avoiding most of the internet to avoid accidental spoilers. I have a clarification question about Galactic Nights and costumes I am hoping someone can help with. I have read through the costume guidelines for adults but am not sure if my husband's costumes would be okay or not. He has two he could wear. One is a Chewy onesie - full body expect feet and face, zipper front. The other is a more traditional jedi robe - long, touches shoes but not ground. Would either of these be okay for him to wear? Thanks!!


Both of them are fine, have fun and report back


----------



## JayLeeJay

Awesome! And it looks like temperatures will be low enough that he won't pass out from heat stroke from wearing a fleece lined onsie in Florida.


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> They don't.  They wind up only having room for a small bowl of nitrogen truffle while realizing they are filled with both dinner and regret.
> 
> ... or, um, so I've heard.


This, exactly...I mean, that is what I have heard, as well.


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> FWIW, my Padawan and I won't be viewing the aforementioned low-budget indie film until Saturday afternoon.  Can we declare a spoiler-free zone here?


I'm so sad, I probably won't get to see it until after school is out for break next Wednesday. Boo hoo. However, I am one of those weird people that love spoilers - it actually enhances the movie/book/tv show experience for me - so I have actually read what happens and just WANT TO GO WATCH THE MOVIE! 

Being a mom of two young kids and having a DH that works evenings, unfortunately, means I can't just go out when I want. But I will get to see it soon, I suppose.

Episode 9, my kids will be two years older, so I can probably take them with me.


----------



## yulilin3

JayLeeJay said:


> Awesome! And it looks like temperatures will be low enough that he won't pass out from heat stroke from wearing a fleece lined onsie in Florida.


I'm here at dhs today and have seen 2 of the photo backdrops already set. 
One is K2SO at the new grand avenue area by Muppets, the other seems to be the emperor's chair inside the Frozen queue. Let you know if i see anything else


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I'm here at dhs today and have seen 2 of the photo backdrops already set.
> One is K2SO at the new grand avenue area by Muppets, the other seems to be the emperor's chair inside the Frozen queue. Let you know if i see anything else


How late are you staying?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> How late are you staying?


Until Swags


----------



## yulilin3

The preview gallery has new replicas from last Jedi, i posted pictures on my fb page, link in my signature


----------



## yulilin3

The movie inside launch Bay has been updated to include the last Jedi, the void, Galaxy's edge and the animation projects. Path of the Jedi now includes scenes from the last Jedi trailer


----------



## yulilin3

For @JayLeeJay and anyone else coming to galactic nights, the backdrop with the cave in Ahch-to is by the old exit to gmr


----------



## yulilin3

So I watched SWaGS from the new reserved area (center stage) and this is not the best spot. Not the worst but you miss the wideness and the light effects that happens around you and in the surrounding buildings
Good thing is that mostly everyone sat down, i was all the way in the back and toward the left and was able to sit on the ledge and was perfectly comfortable, you get a great view of the Chinese theater and the right projection screen. You miss some of the lower fireworks.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> So I watched SWaGS from the new reserved area (center stage)


You must have snuck under the rope?


yulilin3 said:


> this is not the best spot.


Agreed, they should return the VIP viewing area back to where it was and give that space to day guests, but they won't. Good to see you again.


----------



## oct2014

For tonight’s event at 7, will we be allowed in at 4?  I thought it odd that the regular closing time moved from 7 to 6.  I wasn’t sure if that meant we won’t enter until 6:30 or so.  (I am on the dark side right now and haven’t come up with a good number to call at DHS.). Thoughts?


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> I'm here at dhs today and have seen 2 of the photo backdrops already set.
> One is K2SO at the new grand avenue area by Muppets, the other seems to be the emperor's chair inside the Frozen queue. Let you know if i see anything else



That is great. Thanks for the updates. We will probably get there around 4pm. Say hi if you see us!

 We really want the K2 photo - thinking we should get in line early? But honestly don’t know what to expect. Only have Christmas and Halloween parties to base decisions on.


----------



## Jawa Livin

oct2014 said:


> For tonight’s event at 7, will we be allowed in at 4?  I thought it odd that the regular closing time moved from 7 to 6.  I wasn’t sure if that meant we won’t enter until 6:30 or so.  (I am on the dark side right now and haven’t come up with a good number to call at DHS.). Thoughts?


We have tickets for tonight, are coming in full costume and wondering what time to come also. I heard 5pm but hoping the full costumes won’t cause problems with entering early. Hoping someone knows?


----------



## chunkymonkey

We are going tonight (saw the Last Jedi last night!) and not sure when to show up either. We are also more or less “in costume”. I was going to show up a bit before 7 but now it seems like we should go earlier?


----------



## wdwnut61

chunkymonkey said:


> We are going tonight (saw the Last Jedi last night!) and not sure when to show up either. We are also more or less “in costume”. I was going to show up a bit before 7 but now it seems like we should go earlier?


Have fun Su Lynn looking forward to your report when you get back


----------



## FastPasser.

oct2014 said:


> For tonight’s event at 7, will we be allowed in at 4?


No, 5pm.


----------



## seigyoku

FastPasser. said:


> No, 5pm.



For reasons completely beyond my understanding, the system let me make FP+ selections for my brother (who has no other admission media other than Galactic Nights) for earlier. Go go broken IT! He wasn't going to use any of them (bad back right now), but I was amused. Since I have an AP, I'm heading in before him to hit a few rides I keep missing on other trips like ToT. And to continue not being the Rebel Spy


----------



## LSUfan4444

So I just noticed that Secrets of the Empire has a 10 age minimum now an that was most definitely not the case when we bought tickets back in October. I mean, I guess I'll just lie and say my 8 year old is 10 but curious if anyone else is in the same boat with having bought tickets already but finding out after the fact they have changed their policy.


----------



## oct2014

FastPasser. said:


> No, 5pm.


Thanks. For what it is worth, I called and eventually spoke with someone that understood the question.  The response was 4 p.m., but we still will likely go closer to 5 p.m.


----------



## FastPasser.

oct2014 said:


> Thanks. For what it is worth, I called and eventually spoke with someone that understood the question.  The response was 4 p.m., but we still will likely go closer to 5 p.m.


My response, as usual, is off "The HUB". Below is one of two quotes which say the same thing in different wording. But that doesn't mean that "The HUB" is always correct.

_"While the party officially begins at 7:00pm, event Guests can begin their Star Wars celebration with the event mix-in as early as *5:00pm.* If a Guest has entered the park prior to the Main Entrance event credential distribution, please direct them to Grand Park (formerly Muppet Courtyard), the Tower of Terror FastPass+ kiosk or Rebel Base (Chinese Theater Courtyard) to pick up their event credentials"._


----------



## DisHeels

I can't believe today is finally here! We are going to spend a little time at Disney Springs then head to the party. Have fun everyone!


----------



## JayLeeJay

We got here about an hour ago. People are in amazing costumes!!! It hasn’t officially started and we are already having a great time. Star Wars fans are the absolute best!


----------



## rteetz

Looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## rteetz

Not a lot said at the Imagineering panel but some images of the DHS construction site and images of the X-wings they are building for the land. 

Galactic Nights 2017


----------



## Cluelyss

Would love to hear about anyone’s experience with Secrets of the Empire in the next few days? Just reserved DH a spot Friday morning. Bummed my kiddos are too young and we can’t do it together, but he is PUMPED!


----------



## abooch

Any cool merch tonight? Or only what they showed on the Disney Parks blog?


----------



## rteetz

abooch said:


> Any cool merch tonight? Or only what they showed on the Disney Parks blog?


----------



## seigyoku

So when I got to the park at 3:45, they were already letting people in for Galactic Nights. They were also advertising it on the bus and still selling tickets. By the time I got off ToT at 4:10, they'd even already switched to all Star Wars music!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Cluelyss said:


> Would love to hear about anyone’s experience with Secrets of the Empire in the next few days? Just reserved DH a spot Friday morning. *Bummed my kiddos are too young and we can’t do it together*, but he is PUMPED!




This has me intrigued for sure. We bought tickets in October and there was no age restriction and now it states kids must be ten years or older. Im hoping to get some first hand feedback as well.


----------



## FastPasser.

LSUfan4444 said:


> We bought tickets in October and there was no age restriction and now it states kids must be ten years or older. Im hoping to get some first hand feedback as well.


The sign below is at the attraction.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Yeah, I saw that picture. I’m curious as to how it’s going to be enforced. I’m going to tell them my daughter is 10 either way but adding an age requirement after people bought tickets could create an issue for some people.


----------



## CJK

When does the VR experience at Disney Springs end? I can't seem to find an end date. TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> When does the VR experience at Disney Springs end? I can't seem to find an end date. TIA!


it does not have an end date but most people tend to think it's not a permanent thing


----------



## yulilin3

Just watched the Imagineer and LucasFilm panel from last night's Galactic Nights event and I am SOOOOOOO excited. A fleet of X-Wings!! Only 2 more years to go


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Only 2 more years to go


Only???????


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Just watched the Imagineer and LucasFilm panel from last night's Galactic Nights event and I am SOOOOOOO excited. A fleet of X-Wings!! Only 2 more years to go


And 2 years to prepare for crowds on top of crowds on top of crowds!


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> And 2 years to prepare for crowds on top of crowds on top of crowds!


It's going to be quite the spectacle. No, not Galaxy's Edge, crowd and traffic control.


----------



## yulilin3

I seriously don't know how they're going to do it. It's going to be a chaotic mess for at least a year after opening.
For some reason I feel it's going to be a lottery style system for day, non resort guests. I don't know what other way would be efficient without clogging the parking lot and park


----------



## rteetz




----------



## lovethattink

FastPasser. said:


> It's going to be quite the spectacle. No, not Galaxy's Edge, crowd and traffic control.





yulilin3 said:


> I seriously don't know how they're going to do it. It's going to be a chaotic mess for at least a year after opening.
> For some reason I feel it's going to be a lottery style system for day, non resort guests. I don't know what other way would be efficient without clogging the parking lot and park



Would have been nice if they had created an entire Star Wars Park. 

Pandora lines will pale in comparison.


----------



## Linkura

yulilin3 said:


> I seriously don't know how they're going to do it. It's going to be a chaotic mess for at least a year after opening.
> For some reason I feel it's going to be a lottery style system for day, non resort guests. I don't know what other way would be efficient without clogging the parking lot and park


Yeah, I'm avoiding the heck out of WDW/DLR for at least a year after it opens.  I like Star Wars, but I can't handle those kind of crazy crowds.


----------



## yulilin3

Linkura said:


> Yeah, I'm avoiding the heck out of WDW/DLR for at least a year after it opens.  I like Star Wars, but I can't handle those kind of crazy crowds.


I'm actually looking forward to the craziness


----------



## LSUfan4444

We hit Pandora opening weekend but that was kind reserved to one park and even further, one section of one park. If you just skipped rope drop you had alot of success around AK that wasn't pandora...this is going to be totally different.

Our plans are to plan our next WDW trip sometime after Toy Story land opens next summer and before Star Wars land opens...then give it some more time and head back after it's been open a few months.


----------



## duketennisgal

Just booked the dessert party for Feb 24th for my sister and I!  We are both very excited, we've yet to see the show and we do enjoy a drink or two....


----------



## fatmanatee

yulilin3 said:


> I seriously don't know how they're going to do it. It's going to be a chaotic mess for at least a year after opening.
> For some reason I feel it's going to be a lottery style system for day, non resort guests. I don't know what other way would be efficient without clogging the parking lot and park


Timed entry with a standby line seems like it might be a good bet here. They're definitely thinking about these issues and they have to know that we're getting six hour lines if they stick with the status quo for managing this stuff.


----------



## yulilin3

fatmanatee said:


> Timed entry with a standby line seems like it might be a good bet here. They're definitely thinking about these issues and they have to know that we're getting six hour lines if they stick with the status quo for managing this stuff.


Timed entry would still be a huge mess. Look at this article from the opening of the Wizarding World of HP, true that inside the actual land it was busy m=but manageable but look at the lines outside...if you are familiar with Universal Orlando that line snaked out of IOA and over to US entrance and beyond, that would be like the line for DHS snaking out of the park and back all the way to Beach Club.
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/...er-and-the-endless-line-at-universal-orlando/


----------



## fatmanatee

yulilin3 said:


> Timed entry would still be a huge mess. Look at this article from the opening of the Wizarding World of HP, true that inside the actual land it was busy m=but manageable but look at the lines outside...if you are familiar with Universal Orlando that line snaked out of IOA and over to US entrance and beyond, that would be like the line for DHS snaking out of the park and back all the way to Beach Club.
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2010/...er-and-the-endless-line-at-universal-orlando/


Ha, I was actually looking for something like this, but with an update maybe six months after opening. Needless to say I'm not going near Galaxy's Edge on opening day (it's obv pretty far into the future but I'm thinking about going to DL in Fall/Winter 2019). Universal really handled this badly, and I guess the question is if Disney can do any better.


----------



## yulilin3

April calendar updated with SWaGS at 9pm through the 28th and 9:30pm the 29th and 30th, dessert party has not been released yet for April


----------



## frisbeego

LSUfan4444 said:


> This has me intrigued for sure. We bought tickets in October and there was no age restriction and now it states kids must be ten years or older. Im hoping to get some first hand feedback as well.



Not naming names, but someone took their almost 9 year old 51" tall son to Secrets of the Empire at the Void in Disney Springs.  The son loved it so much that he asked to do it again immediately, and, in a moment of weakness, his dad agreed.

It was slightly awkward to put on the gear because it is hanging on a hook that was too tall for the 51" tall boy, but the Void workers were very helpful.  The gear is slightly heavy, so the Void workers advised that if you need help or get tired to just raise your hand while you're in the experience.

I mention these slight inconveniences just to be transparent and give others information.  By slight, I mean slight, negligible, almost non-existent.  The boy had an AMAZING time and named it as one of the highlights of his trip.  He didn't have any complaints about the experience.


----------



## goofballs

yulilin3 said:


> it does not have an end date but most people tend to think it's not a permanent thing



If you had to guess, would you expect it to still be running in March?


----------



## fatmanatee

goofballs said:


> If you had to guess, would you expect it to still be running in March?


I expect it to last awhile. The Void has a Ghostbusters VR experience in NYC that's been running for a year and a half and this Star Wars attraction should stay packed for awhile.


----------



## yulilin3

goofballs said:


> If you had to guess, would you expect it to still be running in March?


It seems to be getting great reviews so I would expect it to still be here in March


----------



## CanadianKrista

OMG we are at the dessert party now and got picked as the family of the day!  So cool, the kids are so excited!


----------



## lilmc

We’ve got the dessert party on the night of Jan 6th as a surprise for my daughter’s upcoming 10th birthday. She’s a huge BB8 fan. Have we heard if the souvenirs have changed over yet or still waiting for inventory to change over?


----------



## CanadianKrista

lilmc said:


> We’ve got the dessert party on the night of Jan 6th as a surprise for my daughter’s upcoming 10th birthday. She’s a huge BB8 fan. Have we heard if the souvenirs have changed over yet or still waiting for inventory to change over?



We just got the BB8 sippers tonight.  Had totally forgotten and almost bought some, glad we didn’t!


----------



## FastPasser.

CanadianKrista said:


> OMG we are at the dessert party now and got picked as the family of the day!  So cool, the kids are so excited!


Being selected as the "Honorary Guide Family of the Night" is a fun experience. Hope you took photos.


lilmc said:


> Have we heard if the souvenirs have changed over yet or still waiting for inventory to change over?


No one on here has heard because it's unknown. It's supposed to switch to something else, but it's up in the air as to when.


----------



## CanadianKrista

FastPasser. said:


> Being selected as the "Honorary Guide Family of the Night" is a fun experience. Hope you took photos.


Photos and video! Kids were so excited they barely even ate anything, although DH and I still indulged in the food and drink.  It was an amazing way to finish our week at Disney, we head home tomorrow.  It was a week to remember!


----------



## seigyoku

One thing about Secrets of the Empire, which I REALLY wish I had had time to deal with when I was there with my brother:

Before going in, they had us do three check, can we see our own hands, can we see each other, and can we hear each other. Once everyone gives the all clear you begin. Well we checked out for all those things, but it turned out my brother had a glitch in his headset and was getting NONE of the spoken audio by the characters throughout the entire thing. Sound effects sure, but no story or instructions. Being by brother (a very special person) he said NOTHING about this until we were done, out of our gear and out the door. Sigh. And we had a flight to catch so by then I couldn't turn around and ask that he get to try it again. So if it is seem like you are missing ANY audio during the first bit of the simulation don't be my brother, HOLLER! *bangs head on wall*

(I am also a bad sister because I didn't realize that the VR place near me in NYC had brought back Trials on Tatooine AND now had Droid Repair Bay, so I my brother missed out on both. I AM SUCH A BAD SISTER. Who took her brother to Galactic Nights but hey...)


----------



## Lynne G

Tomorrow is our party date.  DS is a huge Star Wars fan.


----------



## LSUfan4444

frisbeego said:


> Not naming names, but someone took their almost 9 year old 51" tall son to Secrets of the Empire at the Void in Disney Springs.  The son loved it so much that he asked to do it again immediately, and, in a moment of weakness, his dad agreed.
> 
> It was slightly awkward to put on the gear because it is hanging on a hook that was too tall for the 51" tall boy, but the Void workers were very helpful.  The gear is slightly heavy, so the Void workers advised that if you need help or get tired to just raise your hand while you're in the experience.
> 
> I mention these slight inconveniences just to be transparent and give others information.  By slight, I mean slight, negligible, almost non-existent.  The boy had an AMAZING time and named it as one of the highlights of his trip.  He didn't have any complaints about the experience.



Thank you fine sir!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> Being selected as the "Honorary Guide Family of the Night" is a fun experience. Hope you took photos.


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


>


 You just never know when Pixie Dust will be sprinkled.


----------



## unveilmyeyes

CanadianKrista said:


> We just got the BB8 sippers tonight.  Had totally forgotten and almost bought some, glad we didn’t!



Scrolled back a few pages looking for answer and didn't see specifics so sorry if this is a repost question but are the bb8 sippers the same ones they've been selling around the parks for awhile now? Have one already and thought would be cool to bring back son a souvenir. Not sure I need 3 bbs in my kitchen, now I kinda wish I went with the FEA dessert party instead...


----------



## FastPasser.

unveilmyeyes said:


> are the bb8 sippers the same ones they've been selling around the parks for awhile now?


Yes they are. When are you going?


----------



## 3gr8boys

Anyone out there with recent Star Wars Tour experience to share?  Wondering what is truly special beyond what we can do on our own (me, DH, DS 15, DS 11)....better meet n greets? Worthwhile viewing area for live show, March of the First Order and SWAGS?  Entertainment courtesy of CM tour guides??  We will be there mid April and I am considering the tour or dessert party as a splurge.


----------



## TinkSassy

Noticed for this week the Star Wars Fireworks were pushed back to 10pm.  We will be there Easter week which is also supposed to be extremely busy this year.  Is the push back something that has happened before and when did the Christmas crowds get the update on the show time?

I'm having issues with scheduling and being able to get both Fantasmic and SW Fireworks on the same night would be great!  I know some advise to make the mad dash but I haven't seen the SW fireworks before and want to have a good view.


----------



## cindernat

April is now available to book but so far I am getting that no tables are available for my dates (I tried 2 days).  Surely it can't be sold out already??


----------



## unveilmyeyes

FastPasser. said:


> Yes they are. When are you going?



Jan 23rd or 24th. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FastPasser.

TinkSassy said:


> Noticed for this week the Star Wars Fireworks were pushed back to 10pm. Is the push back something that has happened before and when did the Christmas crowds get the update on the show time?


Are you thinking that the time was changed last minute? I don't think it was changed. A change would impact dessert party staff schedules and it hasn't. At least not yet. It's Christmas week so the park should have been scheduled to be open later from the beginning.
As for what was done in the past, schedules are based around expected crowd levels so what was done in the past wouldn't necessarily affect what they do in the future.


TinkSassy said:


> being able to get both Fantasmic and SW Fireworks on the same night would be great!


Most times it doesn't work out, but once in a blue moon it does.


cindernat said:


> April is now available to book but so far I am getting that no tables are available for my dates (I tried 2 days).  Surely it can't be sold out already??


It's a big party so it doesn't always sellout. It's extremely unlikely that April is sold out this early.


----------



## 3gr8boys

April dessert party reservations available


----------



## 3gr8boys

cindernat said:


> April is now available to book but so far I am getting that no tables are available for my dates (I tried 2 days).  Surely it can't be sold out already??


I had the same issue.....went to bed last night thinking the system needed time to open everything up, was working when I got up this morning.


----------



## yulilin3

cindernat said:


> April is now available to book but so far I am getting that no tables are available for my dates (I tried 2 days).  Surely it can't be sold out already??





3gr8boys said:


> I had the same issue.....went to bed last night thinking the system needed time to open everything up, was working when I got up this morning.


It happens every month, they load the date but don't open for reservations until later. I don't think the dessert party has sold out in a while, maybe some dates during these next two weeks but that's about it


----------



## TinkSassy

FastPasser. said:


> Are you thinking that the time was changed last minute? I don't think it was changed. A change would impact dessert party staff schedules and it hasn't. At least not yet. It's Christmas week so the park should have been scheduled to be open later from the beginning.
> As for what was done in the past, schedules are based around expected crowd levels so what was done in the past wouldn't necessarily affect what they do in the future.
> Most times it doesn't work out, but once in a blue moon it does.
> It's a big party so it doesn't always sellout. It's extremely unlikely that April is sold out this early.



Not necessarily last minute - but not sure how far out.  Was just noticing that they are predicting crowd level red or 10 for Easter and Christmas is the closest match.  Just checked the dessert party and they are listed for 7:30 the week of Easter.  I guess that puts it at 9pm for sure and Fantasmic is listed at 8:30.  

Oh well back to the drawing board.  We lost a night to flight prices for part of the group (this was to be our rest day) - and they are the ones that get to WDW the least so they want to see as much as possible (think the last trip was over 10 years ago).  We are all adults but older so trying to get the most done without completely exhausting ourselves.  Not having to park hop a second night to get both shows would have been preferable.


----------



## 3gr8boys

I made dessert party reservations....have been obsessing about it for awhile, so went with my gut feel that I just really want the experience.  Am hoping however, that someone has some recent Star Wars Tour info to share- looking for confidence that the dessert party, as opposed to the tour, is a more appropriate/enjoyable splurge for my group. (Me, DH, DS 11, DS 15- PH days are half planned to we can divide up and pursue individual goals when desired)


----------



## DisneyWishes14

CanadianKrista said:


> OMG we are at the dessert party now and got picked as the family of the day!  So cool, the kids are so excited!



OMG - we were walking right behind your family as we headed to the viewing area!!  How funny!  The dessert party was so much fun!  We've now done the HEA and Holiday Wishes plaza garden party and the Star Wars dessert party and, the Star Wars party was by far our favorite.  The desserts were great and very unique, loved the BB8 sipper gift (though we didn't need 3 so we gifted two of them to others) and the Stormtroopers were hysterical.  We also took the tip on the DIS to go to the left back corner, which was really nice as we were able to sit on a brick wall for the show.  So glad we did this!

I also wanted to give a big shout out to the Void VR experience.  We went on Dec. 19 and I believe one of the stages was not working as the line was quite backed up and we waited an hour past our reservation time to do the experience.  It was totally worth the wait.  It was our favorite experience of the whole trip.  It is truly amazing!  I hope they make this a permanent attraction and maybe even add different experiences.  I would definitely do this again!


----------



## cindernat

yulilin3 said:


> It happens every month, they load the date but don't open for reservations until later. I don't think the dessert party has sold out in a while, maybe some dates during these next two weeks but that's about it



Thanks, yes this morning I can see times, but clicking on the time doesn't proceed through to the booking (in fact, does nothing). I guess it's still buggy at the moment.


----------



## 3gr8boys

cindernat said:


> Thanks, yes this morning I can see times, but clicking on the time doesn't proceed through to the booking (in fact, does nothing). I guess it's still buggy at the moment.



I decided to call WDW dining instead of finishing reservation online so I could ask about the cancellation policy.  I didn't spend any time on hold and the reservation showed up on MDE  right away.


----------



## cindernat

3gr8boys said:


> I decided to call WDW dining instead of finishing reservation online so I could ask about the cancellation policy.  I didn't spend any time on hold and the reservation showed up on MDE  right away.



Yep me too! Well worth making that call, even tho it's Christmas Day here! All booked! Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## dismom57

Thanks everyone, we got our April 20 party date.  This is our favourite dessert party by far


----------



## cindernat

dismom57 said:


> Thanks everyone, we got our April 20 party date.  This is our favourite dessert party by far



Good to know - we've never done one (first time at WDW) and I'm so excited!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Probably my favorite Christmas present of the year


----------



## ministrychick77

Getting close to our trip (8 days away!!) and with the possibility of a new special prize, I'm kind of waiting to see what it is before buying tickets. I'm probably gonna get them anyway.. Boyfriend is a huge Star Wars fan (and has slight PTSD, so the alcohol could help him), so I think it'll be worth it for him. I like the idea of lots of cupcakes. 

Side note, has anyone seen the Porg name badges in the stores? I really want one..


----------



## FastPasser.

ministrychick77 said:


> with the possibility of a new special prize, I'm kind of waiting to see what it is before buying tickets. I'm probably gonna get them anyway.


If you're referring to the souvenir gift, I would book the party because it may or may not change, and if it does change, it could be next week or it could be in months.


----------



## lilmc

FastPasser. said:


> it could be next week



Nope, let’s vote after the Jan 6th party


----------



## ministrychick77

FastPasser. said:


> If you're referring to the souvenir gift, I would book the party because it may or may not change, and if it does change, it could be next week or it could be in months.


We'll be there next Wednesday.


----------



## FastPasser.

ministrychick77 said:


> We'll be there next Wednesday.


It was the BB8 Sipper last week, but I'll be there before you go and let you know.


----------



## FastPasser.

lilmc said:


> Nope, let’s vote after the Jan 6th party


My vote is the sooner the better. They are a pain to prepare for the party.


----------



## jennab113

It was still the BB-8 sipper tonight. 

I was a little disappointed with the party. It was so crowded and the bar line backed up and blocked access to the food tables. The space just felt way too clustered and it wasn’t enjoyable. I did get some food and sit on the benches outside the area, but I would’ve liked a second drink but didn’t feel like battling the crowd. The viewing area was good for the projections but not for the fireworks. We also were either too close to the speakers or one of them is blown because there was a lot of scratchy sounds at times. I did like that pretty much everyone sat for the show and I loved the show.


----------



## lilmc

FastPasser. said:


> My vote is the sooner the better. They are a pain to prepare for the party.



Whah? I thought it was the Tie Fighters the CMs hated assembling?


----------



## FastPasser.

lilmc said:


> Whah? I thought it was the Tie Fighters the CMs hated assembling?


The TFs didn't have to be assembled, just bagged as a set. It was mainly their size that made it a pain. Because the Sipper has a drinking straw, and for safety concerns, plastic gloves have to be worn when the straws are bagged for the party.


----------



## 3gr8boys

jennab113 said:


> It was still the BB-8 sipper tonight.
> 
> I was a little disappointed with the party. It was so crowded and the bar line backed up and blocked access to the food tables. The space just felt way too clustered and it wasn’t enjoyable. I did get some food and sit on the benches outside the area, but I would’ve liked a second drink but didn’t feel like battling the crowd. The viewing area was good for the projections but not for the fireworks. We also were either too close to the speakers or one of them is blown because there was a lot of scratchy sounds at times. I did like that pretty much everyone sat for the show and I loved the show.



Thanks for sharing.  I have April reservations, but will continue to seek out reviews.  A crowded event would mean my DH and DSs  would be more likely to be unhappy that I had "scheduled" something.  Seeing SWAGS is a priority, but them being unimpressed by the party/viewing area would take some of the fun out of it for me!


----------



## FastPasser.

jennab113 said:


> I was a little disappointed with the party.


You're not alone in your sentiments. The party is intended to be a mix and mingle party and Guests are encouraged to grab some food, drinks, explore the Launch Bay, return and repeat. But most stay in the party area during the entire party. When the party is close to sold out, the party area can feel crowded to some. 


3gr8boys said:


> I have April reservations, but will continue to seek out reviews.


The party has been taking place for a long time so there are many reviews on this thread. It's either you love it or you don't. 

Like all dessert parties, it has good points and not so good points. Jenna's comments accurately point out the cons. It can feel crowded, no seating in the party area and the viewing area has some issues. 


3gr8boys said:


> A *crowded event would mean my DH and DSs  would be more likely to be unhappy* that I had "scheduled" something.  Seeing SWAGS is a priority, but them being unimpressed by the party/viewing area would take some of the fun out of it for me!


Sounds like you might want to rethink it. Many thousands of Guests have enjoyed the experience and it continues to be popular, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## 3gr8boys

Thanks for the feedback, FastPasser.  It may very well come down to whether or not my excitement at trying the experience outweighs my worry that they won't care as much.  In the meantime, I will keep reading everyone's reports!


----------



## TinkSassy

On crowded days like today - what are the wait times for BB-8, Chewie and Kylo like?  Trying to plan when best to make our way there.  We do have the Chase visa for the meet - but I think that is just Kylo right?


----------



## Cluelyss

TinkSassy said:


> On crowded days like today - what are the wait times for BB-8, Chewie and Kylo like?  Trying to plan when best to make our way there.  We do have the Chase visa for the meet - but I think that is just Kylo right?


Yes, just Kylo for the Visa M&G.


----------



## mesaboy2

TinkSassy said:


> On crowded days like today - what are the wait times for BB-8, Chewie and Kylo like?  Trying to plan when best to make our way there.  *We do have the Chase visa for the meet - but I think that is just Kylo right?*



The Chase meet is Kylo only.


----------



## pmaurer74

is there ever Galactic Nights in June?


----------



## FastPasser.

There's only been two, last April and this month. Currently, there is nothing showing on the calendar for June.


----------



## unveilmyeyes

TinkSassy said:


> We do have the Chase visa for the meet - but I think that is just Kylo right?



Yes and very limited hours (not the whole time Kylo is there).


----------



## My3SweetSuns

Kylo Visa Meet & Greet is during the party?

I’m taking my oldest son (17) on a mom / son trip in March & we have tickets for the dessert party. (I am so excited!! lol) 

Trying to absorb everything I need to know to make this trip & the party the best time ever for my boy.


----------



## FastPasser.

My3SweetSuns said:


> Kylo Visa Meet & Greet is during the party?


Nope, the Disney Visa Cardmember Star Wars character experience takes place daily between 11am and 4pm. The Launch Bay is open to everyone during the party and there are no meet & greets just for party attendees.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Looks like we will cancel the dessert party on Jan 13. I can't justify the cost after reading reviews and knowing how close that viewing area is.


----------



## My3SweetSuns

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, the Disney Visa Cardmember Star Wars character experience takes place daily between 11am and 4pm. The Launch Bay is open to everyone during the party and there are no meet & greets just for party attendees.



Thanks! We will head over there during the day then!


----------



## FastPasser.

My3SweetSuns said:


> Thanks! We will head over there during the day then!


I think you can squeeze in at least one M&G, maybe even two, and still have time to enjoy the food and beverages.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FastPasser. said:


> I think you can squeeze in at least one M&G, maybe even two, and still have time to enjoy the food and beverages.


We were able to do BB-8 right before the party, then did Chewie and Kylo during the party. When you are at the tables you can see the lines and once each was virtually empty (Kylo's actually was, and a CM had to knock on the door to let them know we were there!) we were able to walk right up and still had time to go back to the party for more treats!


----------



## 3gr8boys

Said to my husband, who is not much for the planning side of Disney, "there is a cool nighttime Star Wars show now and you can go to a pre-party with star wars themed desserts & munchies, Stormtroopers and even flash frozen Nutella, doesn't that sound like fun??" He said "yes" and didn't ask any questions....I am totally rolling with that!


----------



## FastPasser.

3gr8boys said:


> Said to my husband, who is not much for the planning side of Disney, "there is a cool nighttime Star Wars show now and you can go to a pre-party with star wars themed desserts & munchies, Stormtroopers and even flash frozen Nutella, doesn't that sound like fun??" He said "yes" and didn't ask any questions....I am totally rolling with that!


And you didn't even mention the adult beverages. You can save that if he starts to waiver about doing it.


----------



## JMommyof3

Does anyone know if fireworks, dessert party, etc are still on if there is a private event at the park?


----------



## ministrychick77

Quick question: what happens if it rains? As of now, next Wednesday is looking like we're gonna get rain. At the very least, it's gonna sprinkle.


----------



## unveilmyeyes

ministrychick77 said:


> Quick question: what happens if it rains? As of now, next Wednesday is looking like we're gonna get rain. At the very least, it's gonna sprinkle.



You get some expensive cupcakes!


----------



## yulilin3

ministrychick77 said:


> Quick question: what happens if it rains? As of now, next Wednesday is looking like we're gonna get rain. At the very least, it's gonna sprinkle.


Rain will not cancel the show, only very heavy winds and lightning. The party itself is indoors


----------



## LongTimeLurker

FastPasser. said:


> The party is intended to be a mix and mingle party and Guests are encouraged to grab some food, drinks, explore the Launch Bay, return and repeat.



I didn't know I was supposed to do that, but I'm glad because that's what I did 
We went on 12/20, and it didn't feel too crowded. The food was OK, the drinks were better. Everyone was truly nice and I liked the view from the designated area. Good value for money? I can't really say. But we enjoyed it, and not having to camp in advance to see the show during the holidays season was really great.


----------



## FastPasser.

As expected, the souvenir Star Wars novelty given out at the party was changed this week from the BB8 Sipper to the Captain Phasma stein. It's very cool, I need one.


----------



## unveilmyeyes

FastPasser. said:


> As expected, the souvenir Star Wars novelty given out at the party was changed this week from the BB8 Sipper to the Captain Phasma stein. It's very cool, I need one.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww my DS was tickled to get the BB8 sipper.  I hope he doesn't see that new stein.  We'd have to figure out how to make a Spring trip, and hope to enjoy another party.

We did this party, the Jingle one, and the MK one.  Kids (teen and adult) rated the Jingle one the best food.   All the shows they were like meh, but DS was happy to see so much SW stuff.

Thanks for all the updates Yulilin and Fastpasser.


----------



## JediBonas

FastPasser. said:


> As expected, the souvenir Star Wars novelty given out at the party was changed this week from the BB8 Sipper to the Captain Phasma stein. It's very cool, I need one.



Fingers crossed this stays!  We are going 1/31 and my son loves Captain Phasma (he's actually going to dress as her for the party).


----------



## FastPasser.

Lynne G said:


> Aww my DS was tickled to get the BB8 sipper.  I hope he doesn't see that new stein.  We'd have to figure out how to make a Spring trip, and hope to enjoy another party.


Availability at WDW is supposedly exclusive to the party. They debuted recently at DL and of course you can find them being sold online by third party companies.


JediBonas said:


> Fingers crossed this stays!  We are going 1/31


Uncross those fingers, it's staying for a while. Maybe I'll see you there on the 31st.


----------



## solfan68

So where in the studios are the SW character meets ? Do I have my story straight that there is an exclusive Chase meet somewhere ? #onewiththeforce


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> As expected, the souvenir Star Wars novelty given out at the party was changed this week from the BB8 Sipper to the Captain Phasma stein. It's very cool, I need one.


Am I the only one who would MUCH PREFER something easily PACKABLE for these parties? Hard to pack 4-6 steins. 

This is why I really appreciated the ornament for JBJB. DD and I each got one and hung both on the tree.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who would MUCH PREFER something easily PACKABLE


I'm sure you're not the only one, but for SW fans the different gifts are a must have addition to their SW memorabilia collection.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hard to pack 4-6 steins.


They're not overly large. You certainly wouldn't have liked the huge TIE Fighters.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is why I really appreciated the ornament for JBJB.


I handed out a couple thousand JBJB tree ornaments, maybe even yours, but the steins have a coolness factor and can be used or displayed year round.


----------



## hllb

I love the new stein!  I liked the BB8 one too, but this is pretty cool.  We are going on 2/2.


----------



## yulilin3

solfan68 said:


> So where in the studios are the SW character meets ? Do I have my story straight that there is an exclusive Chase meet somewhere ? #onewiththeforce


SW characters meet inside Launch Bay former house of Disney Animation in the Animation courtyard. BB8, Chewbacca and Kylo meet all day long from park opening to closing including EMH, the Chase meet is with Kylo from 11am to 4pm (if they haven't changed the times)


----------



## frisbeego

FastPasser. said:


> Availability at WDW is supposedly exclusive to the party.



Is it bad that I'm considering booking a trip just to get one??  I'll take any excuse to plan another trip.


----------



## Lesley Wake

frisbeego said:


> Is it bad that I'm considering booking a trip just to get one??  I'll take any excuse to plan another trip.


Come to Disneyland-they've been selling them in Tomorrowland for over a month!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> I'm sure you're not the only one, but for SW fans the different gifts are a must have addition to their SW memorabilia collection.
> They're not overly large. You certainly wouldn't have liked the huge TIE Fighters.
> I handed out a couple thousand JBJB tree ornaments, maybe even yours, but the steins have a coolness factor and can be used or displayed year round.


I AM a big SW fan. 

We have (had) 6 Chewie steins. 

There’s still a limit to how many of these things one can pack and display, no matter how cool looking. 

An ornament isn’t the only option, of course. It worked well for the Christmas theme. 

It could be something COOL that can still be DISPLAYED that is a reasonable size.


----------



## Sleepy425

Are there any changes to the food offerings lately? I have reservations next Friday for the dessert party. Just trying to decide how hungry I should be when I get there. 
Any recent experiences in regards to food are appreciated!


----------



## My3SweetSuns

FastPasser. said:


> As expected, the souvenir Star Wars novelty given out at the party was changed this week from the BB8 Sipper to the Captain Phasma stein. It's very cool, I need one.



Love it!! I’m taking my son for our Mother / Son trip in March - I hope it’s something cool like this when we go!


----------



## FastPasser.

frisbeego said:


> Is it bad that I'm considering booking a trip just to get one??  I'll take any excuse to plan another trip.


I think you'd agree that it's a pretty weak excuse, but an excuse none the less. Come on down.


Lesley Wake said:


> Come to Disneyland-they've been selling them in Tomorrowland for over a month!


They stole the idea, copy cats.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It could be something COOL that can still be DISPLAYED that is a reasonable size.


Any ideas of what it could be should be sent to Disney. They do listen.


Sleepy425 said:


> Just trying to decide how hungry I should be when I get there.


It depends on how big an eater you are. For me a light lunch and no dinner would work.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Sleepy425 said:


> Just trying to decide how hungry I should be when I get there.


What we did worked great-a late Boma breakfast (no parks that morning), then a mid-afternoon quick service meal at DHS.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> I handed out a couple thousand JBJB tree ornaments.


As the recipient of those ornaments (sadly, not from you, but it WAS great seeing you that night!), I have to say they were TERRIFIC.  A really lovely surprise.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> As the recipient of those ornaments (sadly, not from you, but it WAS great seeing you that night!)


To explain further. I was doing an event for the new members of the "Mom's Panel" and as part of that event, was bringing them to the viewing area for the JBJB dessert party guests . I knew Jenn would be there and low and behold, I spotted her and her son. It's nice when a plan comes together.


----------



## nemofans

So I wanted to run this by you all to see if my plan will work.
We are spending the day at HS, leaving around 4 pm for a ressie at Blue Zoo which is at 5:15pm.  Then we plan on heading back to HS for SW show which is at 8pm.  Will we be able to make it back in time to find a good viewing spot?  Do we take the boat, bus, or walk?
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

nemofans said:


> So I wanted to run this by you all to see if my plan will work.
> We are spending the day at HS, leaving around 4 pm for a ressie at Blue Zoo which is at 5:15pm.  Then we plan on heading back to HS for SW show which is at 8pm.  Will we be able to make it back in time to find a good viewing spot?  Do we take the boat, bus, or walk?
> Thanks!


If the boat is not practically there the faster option is to walk. For the best spot i like to get it at least an hour before the show so i think you'll be fine. When are you coming?


----------



## nemofans

Pres weekend which based on crowd calendars will be quite crowded.


----------



## yulilin3

nemofans said:


> Pres weekend which based on crowd calendars will be quite crowded.


For the best spot I would grab it an hour and a half


----------



## frisbeego

Any speculation on whether there might be an event related to the premiere of the Han Solo movie?  Perhaps another Galactic Nights?


----------



## seigyoku

frisbeego said:


> Any speculation on whether there might be an event related to the premiere of the Han Solo movie?  Perhaps another Galactic Nights?



This is my big question, as I'm already on a Galactic Nights roll. This last one didn't sell out IIRC since they were still pitching tickets on the bus over.  If it does come back I hope they bring back the mini-spa makeovers, they were announced too late for me to plan to take advantage otherwise I would have been all over those nail decals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My3SweetSuns

Curious...
Do they give you a wristband or a lanyard when you check in?
Thanks!


----------



## pooh'smate

My3SweetSuns said:


> Curious...
> Do they give you a wristband or a lanyard when you check in?
> Thanks!



We all received a lanyard.


----------



## My3SweetSuns

pooh'smate said:


> We all received a lanyard.



Yay! That’s so much cooler than a wristband! lol. Thanks!


----------



## JediBonas

pooh'smate said:


> We all received a lanyard.



Do you get to keep the lanyard?


----------



## yulilin3

JediBonas said:


> Do you get to keep the lanyard?


Yes you do


----------



## ministrychick77

Another review:
BF & I went to the party last Wednesday night. Got there kinda early. Got some snacks and wandered. The drink with the watermelon lemonade was just too good, and I normally don't drink. Snacks were pretty good too. Decent balance of sweet & savory. Found a Pokemon we needed nearby, so we went to get that and came back. Stormtroopers wandered around, which was nice. Before getting escorted over, we picked up our steins & handwarmers that were passed out. They were much needed, cause boy was it cold outside. The watching area was pretty nice, though I wish it were moved back a bit so we didn't have to keep moving our heads left and right to see both sides. The updated show was really good. I loved the addition of the porgs!! The whole thing actually got my BF to cry a little.

Overall, it's totally worth doing at least once.

Side note, porgs are actually really popular with people. Wore my Porg ears I made and people loved them!!

Side side note: was also slightly annoyed that the Porg engravable name badges were only available for AP's. Nothing said about it on any website I found. Was tempted to find someone nearby and ask them to buy it for me, but decided against that. Still kinda sad about that.


----------



## My3SweetSuns

I have a dinner reservation at 50’s Primetime for 4:40pm...
We will have enough time to eat and make it to the party, right?


----------



## JennLTX

My3SweetSuns said:


> I have a dinner reservation at 50’s Primetime for 4:40pm...
> We will have enough time to eat and make it to the party, right?


As one who made the mistake of eating before the party, I cannot recommend against dinner reservations strongly enough.  The party food is actually quite good, and since you've already spent the money on the ticket, you should take full advantage of it!!!


----------



## My3SweetSuns

JennLTX said:


> As one who made the mistake of eating before the party, I cannot recommend against dinner reservations strongly enough.  The party food is actually quite good, and since you've already spent the money on the ticket, you should take full advantage of it!!!



We’re only doing a weekend (mom / son trip) and it’s his one request - that restaurant. He is a 5’10”, 185lb football player/wrestler...lol, so I think he will be okay, but I will definitely take your advice and eat light beforehand! Thank you for the heads up! (I will try to move it up a little more, too)


----------



## jlundeen

My3SweetSuns said:


> We’re only doing a weekend (mom / son trip) and it’s his one request - that restaurant. He is a 5’10”, 185lb football player/wrestler...lol, so I think he will be okay, but I will definitely take your advice and eat light beforehand! Thank you for the heads up! (I will try to move it up a little more, too)


When we did the party in early November, and a completely different experience.   We only found  sweets, sweets and more sweets.  The only savory items were a couple  of dips and pita bread triangles.  We could only eat so many cupcakes and rice crispie bars.  We were very disappointed with the food items.  

Maybe they have changed since our trip.


----------



## helenb

My3SweetSuns said:


> We’re only doing a weekend (mom / son trip) and it’s his one request - that restaurant. He is a 5’10”, 185lb football player/wrestler...lol, so I think he will be okay, but I will definitely take your advice and eat light beforehand! Thank you for the heads up! (I will try to move it up a little more, too)



Maybe you could do that restaurant for lunch instead of dinner?


----------



## jimim

haven't checked in for a while now.  i just went back and read the first posts again. do i have this correct the night show is scheduled out to the end of april only so far correct?  is it still the same show from the they started it 1.5 yrs ago or has it changed up?  i assume the dates will keep getting extended?  anything else to look out for during our june trip?

thanks everyone!
jim


----------



## FastPasser.

jimim said:


> is it still the same show from the they started it 1.5 yrs ago or has it changed up?


SWaGS began on June 17th of 2016 and is is mainly projections.


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> We only found  sweets, sweets and more sweets.  The only savory items were a couple  of dips and pita bread triangles.  We could only eat so many cupcakes and rice crispie bars.  We were very disappointed with the food items.
> Maybe they have changed since our trip.


I doubt that it's changed much since Nov, but it's advertised and promoted as a dessert party so the vast majority of offerings are desserts.


----------



## jimim

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS began on June 17th of 2016 and is is mainly projections.



that was our last trip.  the week it started. with our friends.  thanks.  was an awesome show though.  nothing new on the horizon though for this year i assume?


----------



## FastPasser.

jimim said:


> nothing new on the horizon though for this year i assume?


If there is anything new coming up, news of it hasn't made it's way to the water cooler yet. I think SWaGS will continue pretty much as it is for a while.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

I've decided if we are going to attend one nighttime show at Disney, it should be the Galactic Spectacular.  Anyone have some advice for how a short person (5'0") can get a decent viewing spot?  It looks like everything is on the same level on the ground, which concerns me.  Even the dessert party preferred viewing spot (which I don't think I could justify the cost of anyway) looks like all one flat surface.  Is the show high enough in the air that my son and I would still get some value out of it?


----------



## only hope

There are several spots where a path is taped on the ground for people to use during the show. No one is allowed to stand there. I suggest standing just behind one of those taped off areas so that the four feet or so in front of you is clear of people, except those walking past. The projections cover the entire Chinese theater, so some of it is quite high.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

only hope said:


> There are several spots where a path is taped on the ground for people to use during the show. No one is allowed to stand there. I suggest standing just behind one of those taped off areas so that the four feet or so in front of you is clear of people, except those walking past. The projections cover the entire Chinese theater, so some of it is quite high.



Thanks, that sounds like a good idea.  I'll look for those paths.


----------



## Sleepy425

Is there a blonde female CM that posts on the Dis and works the dessert party?  I'm trying to figure out why this CM looks familiar, I'm assuming because I have seen her picture here.


----------



## FastPasser.

Sleepy425 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why *this* CM looks familiar


What CM?


----------



## Sleepy425

FastPasser. said:


> What CM?


Sorry that wasn't a "this" as in I have a picture. Just a "this" as in the blonde female I mentioned.
(Younger, maybe 30 tops, if that helps)


----------



## FastPasser.

Sleepy425 said:


> blonde female I mentioned. (Younger, maybe 30 tops, if that helps)


Not really, it's a large department. I'm assuming you didn't get the name on her name tag?


----------



## Sleepy425

FastPasser. said:


> Not really, it's a large department. I'm assuming you didn't get the name on her name tag?


No she was always holding something so I couldn't see it. She was at the entrance checking to make sure people who didn't have badges didn't enter near the Chewie M&G last night.


----------



## pollyanna30

The Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Fireworks are now officially listed for 9:30 on May 31st and I was able to add it to my plans in MDE! Looking forward to seeing this show with my nephews who keep me educated on all things Star Wars!


----------



## Princess Michele

I have a short trip planned with my mom and daughter before she begins her Disney College Program.  We saw the SWGS in August 2016 and I am looking forward to seeing it again with the new additions.  Previously we staked out a spot about and hour before one night and did the dessert party a second night.  Since we will be going this Saturday, Jan. 20, 2018, I would expect there to be fewer people than in August.  Would 30 minutes before the show be enough time to get a good spot?  This is my mom's first time seeing it and I would like to make sure that she has a good view.  I thought about trying to see Fantasmic! that night also since it is an hour before but I do not want to cut it too close and miss out on a good view.  Thanks.


----------



## FireflyTrance

So are they no longer serving the cheese and olive skewers? Was really looking forward to those as I don't want to eat a mountain of sweets.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

FireflyTrance said:


> So are they no longer serving the cheese and olive skewers? Was really looking forward to those as I don't want to eat a mountain of sweets.



Curious to hear the answer to this as well.

Also, what non-alcoholic drinks do they serve?  Can you get something without caffeine?  Will they make a specialty drink for you without the alcohol?


----------



## AngiTN

FireflyTrance said:


> So are they no longer serving the cheese and olive skewers? Was really looking forward to those as I don't want to eat a mountain of sweets.


They had them during our event on 1/1
Cheese and tomatoes too


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> They had them during our event on 1/1


Yup, still there as of Wed, but I believe the presentation has changed from when it began and shown on most reviews.


----------



## UnderTheRialto

ANy thoughts on whether this will still be happening this summer after Toy story Land opens and when reservations may open? My 180+10 is tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

UnderTheRialto said:


> ANy thoughts on whether this will still be happening this summer after Toy story Land opens and when reservations may open? My 180+10 is tomorrow.


Reservations only open about 2 months in advance but I'm pretty sure this show will be there until at least Galaxy's edge opens


----------



## yulilin3

I know, I know, I've been MIA
Super busy with adult stuff, ugh.
Anyways went to Secrets of the empire this week with my 2 kids and daughter's bf, and we all loved it. Definitely worth it if you're a sw fan or even a fan of vr. I have glasses and the helmet was not a problem, my daughter is petite, small frame and she said the back pack was a little heavy but not uncomfortable
I cannot recommend this experience enough, talked to the people working and they said it's here to stay and they might bring in the lightsaber technology for testing before that goes into Galaxy's edge


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I know, I know, I've been MIA
> Super busy with adult stuff, ugh.
> Anyways went to Secrets of the empire this week with my 2 kids and daughter's bf, and we all loved it. Definitely worth it if you're a sw fan or even a fan of vr. I have glasses and the helmet was not a problem, my daughter is petite, small frame and she said the back pack was a little heavy but not uncomfortable
> I cannot recommend this experience enough, talked to the people working and they said it's here to stay and they might bring in the lightsaber technology for testing before that goes into Galaxy's edge



I see it says "teams of 4". Any suggestions for how this might work if you have a family of 6? Two older teens, 2 tweens, and 2 adults.


----------



## PDXmouse

We’re not going to the dessert party but we ARE doing the Star Wars guided tour, which allows us to use the reserved viewing area for swags.  Any tips on when to check in for viewing and where to stand?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I know, I know, I've been MIA


I'll call back the search party.


PDXmouse said:


> Any tips on when to check in for viewing and where to stand?


The dessert party attendees show up about 25 minutes before SWaGS, but that's so they can watch the Movie Magic show. If you want to watch that as well, I would arrive at the viewing area 30 minutes before SWaGS. No need to show up any earlier. I would stand, or sit, at the back of the viewing area.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I see it says "teams of 4". Any suggestions for how this might work if you have a family of 6? Two older teens, 2 tweens, and 2 adults.


I would do 3 and 3. That way it will be unlikely they fill up your team with one stranger it's definitely more fun when you all know each other


----------



## Sleepy425

FireflyTrance said:


> So are they no longer serving the cheese and olive skewers? Was really looking forward to those as I don't want to eat a mountain of sweets.


They still had them Jan 11.


----------



## HydroGuy

yulilin3 said:


> Anyways went to Secrets of the empire this week with my 2 kids and daughter's bf, and we all loved it. Definitely worth it if you're a sw fan or even a fan of vr. I have glasses and the helmet was not a problem, my daughter is petite, small frame and she said the back pack was a little heavy but not uncomfortable
> I cannot recommend this experience enough, talked to the people working and they said it's here to stay and they might bring in the lightsaber technology for testing before that goes into Galaxy's edge


I searched for this and found a link on the Disney website. I cannot tell for sure if this is the same thing as "The Void" or a separate experience. See https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/disney-springs/star-wars-secrets-empire/

I am planning to do this with DS21 in June at WDW. 

So, same thing?


----------



## yulilin3

HydroGuy said:


> I searched for this and found a link on the Disney website. I cannot tell for sure if this is the same thing as "The Void" or a separate experience. See https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/disney-springs/star-wars-secrets-empire/
> 
> I am planning to do this with DS21 in June at WDW.
> 
> So, same thing?


Yes, same thing


----------



## rteetz

HydroGuy said:


> I searched for this and found a link on the Disney website. I cannot tell for sure if this is the same thing as "The Void" or a separate experience. See https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/disney-springs/star-wars-secrets-empire/
> 
> I am planning to do this with DS21 in June at WDW.
> 
> So, same thing?


Secrets of the Empire is the name of the Experience. The Void is the company running it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I would do 3 and 3. That way it will be unlikely they fill up your team with one stranger it's definitely more fun when you all know each other



I love it! We can do boys and girls (1 adult, 1 teen, and 1 tween in each group).


----------



## brave321

New to the thread but wondering if anyone has a prediction about whether or not they'll still do the dessert party after the Galaxy's Edge opens?


----------



## mesaboy2

brave321 said:


> New to the thread but wondering if anyone has a prediction about whether or not they'll still do the dessert party after the Galaxy's Edge opens?



If it makes enough money, they’ll do it.


----------



## FireflyTrance

brave321 said:


> New to the thread but wondering if anyone has a prediction about whether or not they'll still do the dessert party after the Galaxy's Edge opens?



My guess is they will still have some sort of dessert party. They could also do something like the Frozen dessert party where they bundle the dessert party with a new Star Wars ride.


----------



## rteetz

FireflyTrance said:


> My guess is they will still have some sort of dessert party. They could also do something like the Frozen dessert party where they bundle the dessert party with a new Star Wars ride.


The price will go through the roof then...


----------



## FastPasser.

My guess is that there will not be a SW dessert party. The dessert parties are always connected to a night time show and I don't envision a SW specific night time show. If there is a show, and that's a huge if, it will be based around DHS as a whole and not around GE or TSL. But with so much going on at "Disney's Hollywood Adventure", I don't see the need for a night time show at all.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> My guess is that there will not be a SW dessert party. The dessert parties are always connected to a night time show and I don't envision a SW specific night time show. If there is a show, and that's a huge if, it will be based around DHS as a whole and not around GE or TSL. But with so much going on at "Disney's Hollywood Adventure", I don't see the need for a night time show at all.


I can't see them not having a nighttime fireworks show with the new fireworks launch site they invested in. It might not continue to be Star Wars based when SWGE opens but they will very likely have a show.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> But with so much going on at "Disney's Hollywood Adventure", I don't see the need for a night time show at all.


Not sure I understand this.  With traffic going through the roof after SWGE opening, wouldn't you want SOMETHING to funnel some people into like a nighttime show??  It's something to absorb some crowds for a period like in MK.  I don't understand why they WOULDN'T have one.


----------



## yulilin3

I think we will have a projection/fireworks show once Galaxy's Edge opens but I don't think it will be SW related


----------



## FastPasser.

Beginning this past week and continuing throughout March 10th, SWaGS will be performed at 8:15, 15 minutes after park close. Because of this, the SW dessert party will no longer start 15 minutes before the advertised time and will open as advertised at 6:30.

Also, during this time, Fantasmic will take place at 7:30, giving guests more of an opportunity to watch both Fantasmic and SWaGS. This is not usually the case.

For those planning to attend the dessert party, availability has not been and probably will not be an issue.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Galactic Nights returns: 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-returns-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-may-27/


----------



## stlfly

Anyone have an estimate of a ticket on sale date based on past Galactic Nights?





dmetcalfrn said:


> Galactic Nights returns:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-returns-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-may-27/


----------



## dreamer17555

I noticed at the last Galatic Night they had a special Jedi Training package add on for kids.  Besides the merchandise, is there anything special about this package? Anything different for Jedi training during galactic night versus during a normal day at DHS? 

 We have a pre-park opening breakfast at H&V earlier in the week. My son doesn’t care at all about Disney Junior but is in love with Star Wars.  Trying to figure out if it’s best to just keep the breakfast to sign up easily for Jedi training or if there something special about doing it on galactic night so I should buy him that I add on (assuming it’s offered again).


----------



## elsbit

This has been a great thread! I have been lurking forever, soaking up Dessert Party info. I had totally planned to do one, but the announcement of the Galactic Nights for May changed my plans. I have a few questions related to Galactic Nights that I have not been able to find:

Can the dining plan be applied towards any meals at the party? Specifically the Sampler tasting, if it is offered. We will have DxDP and I am trying to plan my points vs OOP. Is the tasting something where you get your stuff and take it to eat wherever you can find a spot, or do you have to do dining times at reserved tables? I want to enjoy special food offerings and I will need to feed my kids, but we won't want to waste 2 hours at a sit down meal during the party.  
Is rider swap available? This will be my first time traveling with a baby to DW (my others are 6 & 9).
It appears that they will have multiple sign up times for the Jedi training. Will it still be difficult to get a time for two kids? I'd love for my kids to be able to do this, but I am cringing at the price of the package for two kids and am not sure I can justify the price for the experience.
Thank you! I appreciate your insights!


----------



## mesaboy2

elsbit said:


> This has been a great thread! I have been lurking forever, soaking up Dessert Party info. I had totally planned to do one, but the announcement of the Galactic Nights for May changed my plans. I have a few questions related to Galactic Nights that I have not been able to find:
> 
> Can the dining plan be applied towards any meals at the party? Specifically the Sampler tasting, if it is offered. We will have DxDP and I am trying to plan my points vs OOP. Is the tasting something where you get your stuff and take it to eat wherever you can find a spot, or do you have to do dining times at reserved tables? I want to enjoy special food offerings and I will need to feed my kids, but we won't want to waste 2 hours at a sit down meal during the party.
> Is rider swap available? This will be my first time traveling with a baby to DW (my others are 6 & 9).
> It appears that they will have multiple sign up times for the Jedi training. Will it still be difficult to get a time for two kids? I'd love for my kids to be able to do this, but I am cringing at the price of the package for two kids and am not sure I can justify the price for the experience.
> Thank you! I appreciate your insights!



Rider swap is available for any operating attraction with a height requirement.


----------



## yulilin3

Hi everyone, just went through the first page to edited all the old info, I think everything is up to date.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

We attended the dessert party on January 22nd and had a great time.  We also attended last January, and there have been a few changes since then.  To me, these changes seem to be mostly for the better.  The lay out of the party was one of those changes.  It felt more spread out the first time we attended.   I preferred this time with the tables being closer together.  This way promoted more of an intimate, party, mingling-type atmosphere.  It was fun to chat with those nearby.  I also noticed the drink I least liked at the first party is no longer on the menu.  Another good change, in my opinion!  Thank goodness the flash frozen Nutella was still there!  We hope that never goes away.  And we were happy to find that all of our other favorites from the previous year were still there, too.  We had plenty of time to get our fill of food and drink and see all three character meet and greets in Launch Bay.  That was perfect!  It was also fun to see the storm troopers pull people from Chewie's line and make them see Kylo.  I was feeling bad for poor Ben.  His line was definitely the least popular that night.  The storm trooper interaction overall that night was pretty fabulous and helped us to not miss the Jawas as much as we thought we would.  The biggest change was definitely the viewing area.  It had pros and cons for us.  We all loved the big open space and being able to sit to watch the show was a huge plus, but as others here have said, it really is too close to fully appreciate the show.  Even so, the show was still really good.  We were close to the stairs on the left side, and I felt so bad for the guy guarding the rope to close off the area.  We could not believe the amount of people coming up, making all sorts of excuses to try to get in to that area.  That did not seem like a fun job.  The biggest downside to the party for us that night was missing out on @FastPasser. It seems we missed him by one day.  At least we were fortunate enough to have met him at the Frozen party a couple of days earlier, though!    If this party is still happening during our next trip, we've all three said we'd like to do it again.


----------



## FastPasser.

Twilight Sparkle said:


> We attended the dessert party on January 22nd and had a great time.  We also attended last January, and there have been a few changes since then.  To me, these changes seem to be mostly for the better.


They adapt the table layout and number of tables to the expected attendance. When you attended in Jan 2017, the party was maxed out on most nights. That's no longer the case.


Twilight Sparkle said:


> I preferred this time with the tables being closer together.


That's not the usual critique. When the party was selling out, I often heard comments like the tables were too close and it felt very crowded.


Twilight Sparkle said:


> This way promoted more of an intimate, party, mingling-type atmosphere.  It was fun to chat with those nearby.


After having chatted with you briefly, I can fully understand you feeling that way. It's promoted as a mix and mingle party.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FastPasser. said:


> They adapt the table layout and number of tables to the expected attendance. When you attended in Jan 2017, the party was maxed out on most nights. That's no longer the case.



It sounds like our night must have been a comparatively low attendance night, then.  Some of the tables near us were never even used so it definitely did not feel crowded.  I can see how the set up we had might feel a bit confined if the party maxed out, so it's nice that the layout can be adapted based on attendance.  It's interesting to hear the party isn't quite as in demand anymore.  Hopefully it picks up again soon.  It's very well done and makes for a festive ending to the park day.  Thank you to everyone who works hard to make these events a success.


----------



## unveilmyeyes

FastPasser. said:


> Beginning this past week and continuing throughout March 10th, SWaGS will be performed at 8:15, 15 minutes after park close. Because of this, the SW dessert party will no longer start 15 minutes before the advertised time and will open as advertised at 6:30.



That's interesting, we were still let in 15 minutes early (615) when we went that prior week. There was also tons of tables, were some added?


----------



## FastPasser.

unveilmyeyes said:


> That's interesting, we were still let in 15 minutes early (615) when we went that prior week.


When you entered at 6:15, which should't have happened, you were actually let in 30 minutes early because everything was supposed to have been pushed back 15 minutes. IE, early opening should have been 6:30 instead of 6:15 and the real party start time should have been 6:45 instead of 6:30.

There was a lag between when the SWaGS time was advanced by 15 minutes and when the 15 minute early admittance, called Surprise &d Delight was removed. They didn't coincide. The leaders in charge of the parties were not all on the same page.

They didn't want to have to notify Guests with existing reservations that the advertised start time is 6:45. The bottom line is that Guests are still getting in 15 minutes early if they enter at 6:30, the previous advertised start time. Did I confuse anyone? 



unveilmyeyes said:


> There was also tons of tables, were some added?


If anything, there have been fewer tables.


----------



## Amw1064

Just wondering if the Galactic Night in May lets you in early like they do for the Halloween or Christmas parties.  We have passes but my daughters friend does not.  Just wondering if they let you in at 4:00?


----------



## lilmc

We loved the dessert party we attended in Jan and our daughters have made their cousins very jealous, but one of them has peanut/nut allergies. I know disney is amazing at accomidating allergies, but will she be able to eat the regular dessert party offerings or will it be a separate serving of not as cool offerings? (I ask because the table next to us was given a bag of goodies for their allergies, whatever they may be, and while sweet and compassionate, I felt was not nearly as fun as eating a R2D2 cupcake)


----------



## yulilin3

lilmc said:


> We loved the dessert party we attended in Jan and our daughters have made their cousins very jealous, but one of them has peanut/nut allergies. I know disney is amazing at accomidating allergies, but will she be able to eat the regular dessert party offerings or will it be a separate serving of not as cool offerings? (I ask because the table next to us was given a bag of goodies for their allergies, whatever they may be, and while sweet and compassionate, I felt was not nearly as fun as eating a R2D2 cupcake)


It usually is the prepacked thing, but if it's only nuts the chef can walk through the regular desserts items, I haven't done the desert party in years but she might find one or two things to eat from the regular offerings


----------



## FastPasser.

lilmc said:


> but will she be able to eat the regular dessert party offerings or will it be a separate serving of not as cool offerings?


If you decide to attend, you'll be instructed to chat with party Chef and they will let you know the particulars.


lilmc said:


> I felt was not nearly as fun as eating a R2D2 cupcake)


The dessert offerings for those with serious food allergies are no where near the regular dessert offerings. If I had a food allergy, I would skip the dessert parties unless I'm doing it for the socializing aspect or for the viewing area.


----------



## JediBonas

My son and I attended the dessert party on January 31st and it was AMAZING!  The food was good, the specialty drinks were VERY good, the fireworks were amazing and all the CMs were incredible.  My son has a peanut allergy and they were able to give him his own bag of safe-to-eat goodies.  The best part though is that we were "pixie dusted" and chosen as the family to lead everyone to the viewing area!  MY son was THRILLED that he got to march with the stormtroopers (he was dressed as Captain Phasma).


----------



## FastPasser.

How could you not have been chosen, talk about a cute couple. Your outfits are great, love guests who get into it. And the photo of of your son marching with the Stormtroopers is priceless.


----------



## Dan Murphy

That is great!!!!     Your son is too darn cute!!  





JediBonas said:


> My son and I attended the dessert party on January 31st and it was AMAZING!  The food was good, the specialty drinks were VERY good, the fireworks were amazing and all the CMs were incredible.  My son has a peanut allergy and they were able to give him his own bag of safe-to-eat goodies.  The best part though is that we were "pixie dusted" and chosen as the family to lead everyone to the viewing area!  MY son was THRILLED that he got to march with the stormtroopers (he was dressed as Captain Phasma).
> 
> View attachment 300704 View attachment 300705
> View attachment 300706





FastPasser. said:


> How could you not have been chosen, talk about a cute couple. Your outfits are great, love guests who get into it. And the photo of of your son marching with the Stormtroopers is priceless.


----------



## MommaVail

FastPasser. said:


> Beginning this past week and continuing throughout March 10th, SWaGS will be performed at 8:15, 15 minutes after park close. Because of this, the SW dessert party will no longer start 15 minutes before the advertised time and will open as advertised at 6:30.
> 
> Also, during this time, Fantasmic will take place at 7:30, giving guests more of an opportunity to watch both Fantasmic and SWaGS. This is not usually the case.
> 
> For those planning to attend the dessert party, availability has not been and probably will not be an issue.



So...we’ve booked the party for March 11th... what time are we supposed to show up??


----------



## FastPasser.

MommaVail said:


> So...we’ve booked the party for March 11th... what time are we supposed to show up??


Good question. What time does your confirmation say is the party start time?


----------



## MommaVail

FastPasser. said:


> Good question. What time does your confirmation say is the party start time?



This is what the confirmation says... 

Sunday Mar 11, 2018
Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios
7:30pm

Couldn’t tell if that was the start time or arrival time?


----------



## MommaVail

FastPasser. said:


> Good question. What time does your confirmation say is the party start time?





MommaVail said:


> This is what the confirmation says...
> 
> Sunday Mar 11, 2018
> Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios
> 7:30pm
> 
> Couldn’t tell if that was the start time or arrival time?



Looks like the fireworks start at 9pm


----------



## FastPasser.

MommaVail said:


> This is what the confirmation says...
> Sunday Mar 11, 2018
> Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party at Disney's Hollywood Studios
> 7:30pm
> 
> Looks like the fireworks start at 9pm


That's the issue, it could change to 9:15, which is what just happened with the current show. The show was originally at 8pm, but it was changed to 8:15. If the 9pm show time doesn't change for your party, you may be allowed in at 7:15. If it does, you'll be allowed in at 7:30. Believe it or not, there is a justifiable reason. It's not known at this time which way they'll go.

The time shown on your rez is the advertised party start time. The arrival time is up to you.


----------



## flowergirl45

Good morning. We are scheduled to do the desert party this evening. Please help me remember, is there a place to sit in the fireworks viewing area? I know we will be standing for the event itself, but are we allowed to sit on the ground to wait? Thank you in advance.


----------



## JediBonas

flowergirl45 said:


> Good morning. We are scheduled to do the desert party this evening. Please help me remember, is there a place to sit in the fireworks viewing area? I know we will be standing for the event itself, but are we allowed to sit on the ground to wait? Thank you in advance.



I would say close to half (if not more) of the people who attended the party I went to were sitting in the viewing area for the fireworks, no one said anything.


----------



## flowergirl45

Thank you JediBonas!  We are Very excited to see the show, just a bit exhausted from five days of going from rope drop to after nighttime fireworks. So we may be sitting if they will allow it LOL.


----------



## FastPasser.

flowergirl45 said:


> just a bit exhausted from five days of going from rope drop to after nighttime fireworks.


While there is no seating inside the actual party area, there are a few benches located in other sections of the Launch Bay, so feel free to grab some food and drinks, and if a bench is empty, sit for a while. I suggest the Celebration Gallery, it's close by and you never know who you might find there annoying other guests.


flowergirl45 said:


> So we may be sitting if they will allow it LOL.


It's absolutely allowed.


----------



## Iowamomof4

FastPasser. said:


> While there is no seating inside the actual party area, there are a few benches located in other sections of the Launch Bay, so feel free to grab some food and drinks, and if a bench is empty, sit for a while. I suggest the Celebration Gallery, it's close by and you never know who you might find there annoying other guests.
> It's absolutely allowed.



I just want to say how much I appreciate your input on this thread and other threads.


----------



## FastPasser.

Iowamomof4 said:


> I just want to say how much I appreciate your input on this thread and other threads.


Thanks, I enjoy doing it.


----------



## Kara19840

So I have been checking for about a week and finally they just released the May dates. We happened to have accidentally planned our visit on May 4th so thought why not go the whole hog and add the desert party too. We are probably crazy! 

The party time is 9:10 So looks like a late one for the fireworks that night.


----------



## yulilin3

Kara19840 said:


> So I have been checking for about a week and finally they just released the May dates. We happened to have accidentally planned our visit on May 4th so thought why not go the whole hog and add the desert party too. We are probably crazy!
> 
> The party time is 9:10 So looks like a late one for the fireworks that night.


Something is not correct with that time, the show is at 9:30pm so either the show time is wrong or the dessert party time is wrong.


----------



## Kara19840

yulilin3 said:


> Something is not correct with that time, the show is at 9:30pm so either the show time is wrong or the dessert party time is wrong.



I thought it was pretty late but it is May 4th so not sure if there will be anything else happening. I kind of hope it' not that late as we have 2 young children with us who will struggle to stay up that late.


----------



## FastPasser.

Kara19840 said:


> I thought it was pretty late but it is May 4th so not sure if there will be anything else happening. I kind of hope it' not that late as we have 2 young children with us who will struggle to stay up that late.


That's a mistake, for a 9:30 show the party is at 8pm.


----------



## flowergirl45

Thank you FastPasser!


----------



## yulilin3

Just got an email from MegaCon they are saying that Galactic Nights tickets will go on sale on Feb 14th. So if you are interested in going that seems to be the date they will start selling, the party did not sell out this past December so I don't think there's any need to hurry up and buy tickets


----------



## yulilin3

link to buy Galactic Nights tickets
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...il&utm_term=0_0c3dfa895f-d0a34cd1ad-229845053


----------



## AngiTN

So what is the consensus on this event? 
Seems the first one, back in what, 2016?, was good but then I don't remember seeing very good reviews on this last one at all. 
I know we got to BWI on the night they were having the first one, too late to go, but it sounded and looked like everyone was having a blast.
I'd wanted to go down for the last one and we never managed to get it together and when I saw the reviews I was glad we didn't.
We'll be there for the 27th so now I am not sure what to do. Am I right/wrong? Was the 2nd one as good as the 1st?


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> So what is the consensus on this event?
> Seems the first one, back in what, 2016?, was good but then I don't remember seeing very good reviews on this last one at all.
> I know we got to BWI on the night they were having the first one, too late to go, but it sounded and looked like everyone was having a blast.
> I'd wanted to go down for the last one and we never managed to get it together and when I saw the reviews I was glad we didn't.
> We'll be there for the 27th so now I am not sure what to do. Am I right/wrong? Was the 2nd one as good as the 1st?


I cannot speak for the second one, I did the first one during SW Celebrations and I had an amazing time. Did not do any rides other than RnRC with SW music, got pictures with the backdrops, went to the talk show, got lots of fun pictures in the Animation Courtyard with all the droids brought in by the Droid builders and watched SWaGS. I have heard that there were a lot of lines during the second one for pictures, not sure if they upped the capacity of the party or not.
Sorry I'm not of more help.
If I had the money I would go to this one just for the atmosphere and the Galaxy's Edge talk show


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> So what is the consensus on this event?
> Seems the first one, back in what, 2016?, was good but then I don't remember seeing very good reviews on this last one at all.
> I know we got to BWI on the night they were having the first one, too late to go, but it sounded and looked like everyone was having a blast.
> I'd wanted to go down for the last one and we never managed to get it together and when I saw the reviews I was glad we didn't.
> We'll be there for the 27th so now I am not sure what to do. Am I right/wrong? Was the 2nd one as good as the 1st?


found this video of the second one covering pretty much everything that was offered. To me it's more about the feel of being together with fellow SW fans rather than doing all the lines, but it really depends on the priorities for each person


----------



## dreamer17555

Bought tickets for our trip (actually extended a day to go). My DS10 is Star Wars obsessed. I am surprised to see they didn’t have the Jedi Training add on package they offered last year. I didn’t think Disney would pass on a chance to up charge.


----------



## frisbeego

AngiTN said:


> So what is the consensus on this event?
> Seems the first one, back in what, 2016?, was good but then I don't remember seeing very good reviews on this last one at all.
> I know we got to BWI on the night they were having the first one, too late to go, but it sounded and looked like everyone was having a blast.
> I'd wanted to go down for the last one and we never managed to get it together and when I saw the reviews I was glad we didn't.
> We'll be there for the 27th so now I am not sure what to do. Am I right/wrong? Was the 2nd one as good as the 1st?



My son (now 9 yo) and I went to both of them.  Both trips were designed around Galactic Nights, and we wouldn't have gone to WDW if it hadn't been for Galactic Nights.

GN #1 - I had a good, not great, time.  The novelty of RNR was great.  The photo backdrops were nice, but I would've appreciated more characters.  My son did Jedi Training Academy in the dark, which was cool.  We did not do any of the adult-oriented presentations.  We missed the droids.  The "reveal" at the end of the night with the stickers was awesome.  My son had an awesome time and said he wanted to go again.  The free poster is hanging in his room.

GN #2 - Again, I had a good, not great, time.  RNR was still good, but the novelty had worn off for me.  There was a new scene in Star Tours, which was cool.  There were new photo backdrops (good!), and there were a couple unique characters (Rey and 7th Sister).  Jawas were also out, but I had seen them plenty in the past.  Patrolling death troopers were also out.  I still would like more character meet-and-greets.  We did not do JTA because of the additional cost.  (Frankly, it's also a time suck when party time is limited.)  Again, we did not do any of the adult-oriented presentations.  We saw the droids, which my son LOVED!  There was no major reveal.  My son had an awesome time and said he wanted to go again.  The second free poster is hanging in his room.  I'm not usually into special food offerings, but the lightsaber churros and salty-sweet popcorn were a huge hit with my son.

GN #3 - I'm torn.  If money and time were limitless, I'd do it again.  For us, we'd have to fly down on Friday and fly back on Monday.  That makes the average-cost-per-day pretty steep.  I want to be excited about it, but I'm not yet.


----------



## AngiTN

We are already planning to be at WDW for this weekend. It's our usual end of school year trip, time frame.
I had hoped it was also going to be opening for TSL but I'm just not sure they'll hold Galactic Nights and TSL opening the same weekend. Maybe but something tells me TSL will be later. 
But that puts a big ole ? on the whole thing too. We'll want to be there for that, and a preview if they have one. So can we do our usual 10 night trip at the end of school, plus the preview, plus another trip for TSL? Probably not. Something has to go and Galactic Night would probably be the first thing to go, quite honestly. I may wait a week or so to see if there is any more info about TSL first.


----------



## Amw1064

AngiTN said:


> So what is the consensus on this event?
> Seems the first one, back in what, 2016?, was good but then I don't remember seeing very good reviews on this last one at all.
> I know we got to BWI on the night they were having the first one, too late to go, but it sounded and looked like everyone was having a blast.
> I'd wanted to go down for the last one and we never managed to get it together and when I saw the reviews I was glad we didn't.
> We'll be there for the 27th so now I am not sure what to do. Am I right/wrong? Was the 2nd one as good as the 1st?


I am trying to figure out if they let you in early like they do Halloween and Christmas parties.  We have passes but my daughters friend does not and she has been dying to go to HS with us.  Anyone know?


----------



## yulilin3

Amw1064 said:


> I am trying to figure out if they let you in early like they do Halloween and Christmas parties.  We have passes but my daughters friend does not and she has been dying to go to HS with us.  Anyone know?


you can come in after 5pm with the party ticket


----------



## Amw1064

yulilin3 said:


> you can come in after 5pm with the party ticket


Thanks so much.


----------



## Laura's Dad

yulilin3 said:


> you can come in after 5pm with the party ticket



Can you get FP+ for the attractions like you can at MNSSHP or MVMCP?


----------



## yulilin3

Laura's Dad said:


> Can you get FP+ for the attractions like you can at MNSSHP or MVMCP?


I am not sure about that


----------



## hiroMYhero

Laura's Dad said:


> Can you get FP+ for the attractions like you can at MNSSHP or MVMCP?


If your Galactic Nights Ticket is linked to your MDX Profile and your FP booking window is open for that specific day, you can book FPs between 5p until regular park closing.

Use your plastic ticket or a linked MB at the FP touchpoint.


----------



## disneygrandma

This thread helped us so much on past trips.  Thank you!!  Our next trip won't be until next year, but we're trying to pin down the days.  What is the latest word on when Galaxy's Edge will open?  

Will it be in the summer?   Thanks for everything you do to help with the Star Wars information.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> This thread helped us so much on past trips.  Thank you!!  Our next trip won't be until next year, but we're trying to pin down the days.  What is the latest word on when Galaxy's Edge will open?
> 
> Will it be in the summer?   Thanks for everything you do to help with the Star Wars information.


latest is late 2019


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone. 
I'm attending the dessert party in just over a week.  Really looking forward to it!  
What's the latest opinion on viewing the show?
Do I need to leave the actual dessert party early?
Where is the best spot to stand? Is it still the back of the viewing area?
Any tips will be much appreciated!  I'm flying solo on this one and seeing the fireworks/show takes priority over the food and drinks! 
TIA


----------



## yulilin3

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm attending the dessert party in just over a week.  Really looking forward to it!
> What's the latest opinion on viewing the show?
> Do I need to leave the actual dessert party early?
> Where is the best spot to stand? Is it still the back of the viewing area?
> Any tips will be much appreciated!  I'm flying solo on this one and seeing the fireworks/show takes priority over the food and drinks!
> TIA


back and left of the viewing area. Not sure that you need to leave early as the party doesn't seem to be selling out but if you want to be extra sure you could leave early


----------



## FastPasser.

Linda67 said:


> seeing the fireworks/show takes priority over the food and drinks!


I wouldn't do it for the viewing area, it's ok, but not that great.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Is the viewing area worse than it used to be? We went when it was all outdoors and managed to get a table front right at the time which we enjoyed but may not bother with party again if viewing area is not as good.


----------



## FastPasser.

scottishgirl1 said:


> Is the viewing area worse than it used to be? We went when it was all outdoors and managed to get a table front right at the time which we enjoyed but may not bother with party again if viewing area is not as good.


Those were the good ole days. IMO it's not as good. If you're doing the party for the complete experience, fine, just make sure you stay towards the rear of the viewing area. But if you're doing it mainly for the viewing, I'd rethink it.


----------



## yulilin3

scottishgirl1 said:


> Is the viewing area worse than it used to be? We went when it was all outdoors and managed to get a table front right at the time which we enjoyed but may not bother with party again if viewing area is not as good.


The viewing area is in center stage now. The elevated area in the center in front of the Chinese theater. Most people, including myself think that it's too close to the theater and you miss the wideness of the show


----------



## FastPasser.

Great minds yada, yada, yada. Well, one great mind, I have an excuse.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Thanks, waiting for June dates anyway so still time to make up my mind. There are 5 of us so it gets expensive and maybe it will be slightly easier to see Fireworks as we will be there just before Toy Story Land opens now


----------



## Linda67

Thanks all, this is super helpful.  I'll stick with the party as it will be nice to enjoy some snacks and drinks.  I'll stand back and left in the viewing area


----------



## doodlemama

we currently have the dessert party booked for 5/19.  me, dh, dd11, ds9, dd6.  all huge star wars fans.  this is our only chance to see the SW fireworks.  I baked the party to secure a viewing spot AND to enjoy the SW themed snacks etc before the show.  
do they still give you a chewbacca mug too?  
is it not worth it because the view isn't good or is it good enough?  this is the kids' only chance to see the SWGS - we probably won't be back for a few years.  
finally, can you easily meet the launch bay characters during the dessert party?  my kids want to meet chewbacca and i am hoping we can knock out two birds with one stone
thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

doodlemama said:


> do they still give you a chewbacca mug too?
> or is it good enough?
> can you easily meet the launch bay characters during the dessert party?  my kids want to meet chewbacca


No, it's now a very cool looking Captain Phasma stein.
The view is good enough, just not the best.
M&Gs are open to all guests, not just party guests, so there will be some waits. The wait time will vary  during the party and depending on the character, but you won't have a problem meeting Chewy.


----------



## yulilin3

DPB posted the story about GN being available for booking, interesting wording on this segment
 The park’s existing _Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular_ fireworks and the _Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away_ stage show will both debut new saga elements for the first time during _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights.
Maybe we will see Han Solo join the GFFA show?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-returns-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-may-27/


----------



## doodlemama

FastPasser. said:


> No, it's now a very cool looking Captain Phasma stein.
> The view is good enough, just not the best.
> M&Gs are open to all guests, not just party guests, so there will be some waits. The wait time will vary  during the party and depending on the character, but you won't have a problem meeting Chewy.


Thank you!  That is cool!


----------



## Senaby

June dates for the Galactic dessert Party have been added though you can't make the reservation yet.


----------



## Roxyfire

Senaby said:


> June dates for the Galactic dessert Party have been added though you can't make the reservation yet.



FYI you can now book them


----------



## Laura's Dad

I have a few questions about the upcoming Galactic Nights event in May:

1.  If anyone went to the previous two events, was there anything different between the one in May and the one in December other than the new material from "The Last Jedi" movie?  Were the experiences basically the same?
     If they were different, how were they different?

2.  I see that there is a Galactic Tasting and Viewing package available for Star Wars themed treats and a special viewing section to one of the panel discussions.  We have family of 3.  Would it be possible to purchase one of these packages and split               up the 5 snacks and let one of our party use the preferred seating option?  I would like to try some of the snacks but 5 is  little bit much.  I am not trying to break any Disney rules, but I can't see paying $90 for the 3 of us.

3.  How short were the lines?  We are considering going in at 5 and getting two fast passes for a couple of attractions.  i was wondering specificallyabout the lines for Toy Story Midway Mania.  If it is short enough, we will just wait until the party.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'm just going to miss this on our May trip. I'm really hoping they do it again in December but since there's no SW movie there probably won't.


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamer781 said:


> I'm just going to miss this on our May trip. I'm really hoping they do it again in December but since there's no SW movie there probably won't.


I think there's a good possibility of a GN in December, there's always a perfectly acceptable excuse to celebrate star wars, I'm sure Disney will think of something


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I think there's a good possibility of a GN in December, there's always a perfectly acceptable excuse to celebrate star wars, I'm sure Disney will think of something


They seem to always line it up with a Movie so I am not sure they would have one in December.


----------



## MermaidMommy

We went to the party for the first time last June. Other than the change in the viewing location (and the new stein), has anything else changed? They didn’t take us out for the movie clip thing when we were there, but sounds like they do now?

From reading here, it sounds like the back left is where we want to go for the show. Seems like a read something about a wall there — is that correct?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

MermaidMommy said:


> We went to the party for the first time last June. Other than the change in the viewing location (and the new stein), has anything else changed? They didn’t take us out for the movie clip thing when we were there, but sounds like they do now?
> 
> From reading here, it sounds like the back left is where we want to go for the show. Seems like a read something about a wall there — is that correct?



Yes, there is a very short wall along the back of the viewing area.  Those that choose to sit there can use the wall as a low bench.  The view still won't be perfect, but it's probably the best you can get in the designated viewing area.  And you do head out with the troopers in time for the movie pre-show.


----------



## Disney Mom 5

Going to SW Galactic Nights in May for the first time!  Any tips for this event? TIA


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney Mom 5 said:


> Going to SW Galactic Nights in May for the first time!  Any tips for this event? TIA


Not a really a tip, more of a suggestion.

I'm always surprised at the number of guests who arrive late, and not just a little late, sometimes 10 to 15 minutes before they have to leave. It's not an inexpensive event, get the most out of it and arrive somewhere near the advertised starting time.

I think some guests who arrive late think they can stay later and make it up at end. Nope, no one can remain in the venue.

Ok, this non-tip is a little self serving. Guess who has to wait outside at the podium until everyone checks in or until the drop dead time to go inside is reached?...............you guessed right.

*ETA, disregard, just noticed that the poster was talking about Galactic Nights and not the party.*


----------



## Disney Mom 5

Wow!  That's crazy that people would wait until 15 minutes before the event ends to check in.  Event starts at 7, but heard that you can get in as early as 5.  So we plan on getting there around 5.


----------



## momof2halls

Disney Mom 5 said:


> Going to SW Galactic Nights in May for the first time!  Any tips for this event? TIA



We booked last night!! 
This trip will be full of first for us. 
1-We are surprising our boys.
2-only going to be at WDW for the holiday weekend. 
3- Galactic Night/HS is the only event/park we will be visiting.
4- staying at Poly!



Disney Mom 5 said:


> Wow!  That's crazy that people would wait until 15 minutes before the event ends to check in.  Event starts at 7, but heard that you can get in as early as 5.  So we plan on getting there around 5.



I read this earlier today!  I hope its true!


----------



## Disney Mom 5

momof2halls said:


> We booked last night!!
> This trip will be full of first for us.
> 1-We are surprising our boys.
> 2-only going to be at WDW for the holiday weekend.
> 3- Galactic Night/HS is the only event/park we will be visiting.
> 4- staying at Poly!
> 
> I want to stay at the Poly sometime - looks amazing!  This trip we are at the Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> I read this earlier today!  I hope its true!



Yes, It's true - they told me on the phone when I bought the tickets!  Hope you have a great time!  My DH is a big SW fan, and this happened to fall on our Disney Rest Day, so what else was there to do but to buy tickets.  LOL


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney Mom 5 said:


> Wow!  That's crazy that people would wait until 15 minutes before the event ends to check in.  Event starts at 7, but heard that you can get in as early as 5.  So we plan on getting there around 5.


Oops, just noticed that poster was talking about Galactic Nights. Never mind, I thought it was about the party.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Not a really a tip, more of a suggestion.
> 
> I'm always surprised at the number of guests who arrive late, and not just a little late, sometimes 10 to 15 minutes before they have to leave. It's not an inexpensive event, get the most out of it and arrive somewhere near the advertised starting time.
> 
> I think some guests who arrive late think they can stay later and make it up at end. Nope, no one can remain in the venue.
> 
> Ok, this non-tip is a little self serving. Guess who has to wait outside at the podium until everyone checks in or until the drop dead time to go inside is reached?...............you guessed right.
> 
> *ETA, disregard, just noticed that the poster was talking about Galactic Nights and not the party.*


It's GOOD information to have, even if it was misplaced for this particular question.  I'm sorry you came about that information the way you did.


----------



## jlundeen

JennLTX said:


> It's GOOD information to have, even if it was misplaced for this particular question.  I'm sorry you came about that information the way you did.


 Yes, I agree! It's great that we have the resource we do in Fasspasser! We truly appreciate any  and all tips and just file away those we can't use right away!


----------



## chicagodisfan

I have a question about the dessert party and since I think Fastpasser will have first hand knowledge, I thought this would be the place to ask! We are going to the dessert party in April but my 4 year old hates fireworks of any kind, so we’re going to split up and either me or DH are going to take her to 1900 Park Fare for dinner and the other will take our sons to the dessert party. I booked the 1900 Park Fare ADR at 180 days and I assumed at the time that I’d be the one taking her so I put it in my name. DH then told me that he’d take her because he knows I’d enjoy the show and he’s doing other Star Wars things with the boys (very nice of him!). When the dessert party opened for our dates, MDE wouldn’t let me book it online because it was too close to the ADR and I’m the account holder so I had to call to book. The CM put the dessert party in DH’s name so the system wouldn’t be confused. Since DH and I are planning on switching, will that create a problem? We have the same last name if that matters. The phone CM assured me that it wouldn’t, but I’d feel better hearing it from soneine who actually works at the event! Thank you!


----------



## FastPasser.

chicagodisfan said:


> I have a question about the dessert party and since I think Fastpasser will have first hand knowledge


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


chicagodisfan said:


> The CM put the dessert party in DH’s name so the system wouldn’t be confused. Since DH and I are planning on switching, will that create a problem?


Not a problem at all, but you might get a look from the CM when you tell them your "John" Smith.


chicagodisfan said:


> The phone CM assured me that it wouldn’t, but I’d feel better hearing it from someone who actually works at the event!


"Work" might be too strong a word, but I'm usually hanging around the party a couple of times a week. Anyway, believe it or not, the phone CM is right, it doesn't matter. The check in process is low tech. 

Working off a printed guest list, they ask for a last name, first name and confirm the party size. Then they turn you over to another CM who gives you credentials with a lanyard and also bores you with a spiel so that everyone realizes what they're in for. No verification or ID required. As long as the name is on the list, you're in.


----------



## yulilin3

Nerdy ole me, each time I come into DHS I have to go through the main entrance plaza (the one that no one uses) and I get so excited with construction progress and the sheer size of the ride buildings for Galaxy's Edge


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Nerdy ole me, each time I come into DHS I have to go through the main entrance plaza (the one that no one uses) and I get so excited with construction progress and the sheer size of the ride buildings for Galaxy's Edge


CMs must enter through that entrance and I'm just as awestruck by the mountain of dirt on the opposite side of the road. What the heck is all that dirt for? And almost as impressive as the GE construction is the massive road construction project for the new DHS entrance.

I see that you're a new poster, welcome.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> CMs must enter through that entrance and I'm just as awestruck by the mountain of dirt on the opposite side of the road. What the heck is all that dirt for? And almost as impressive as the GE construction is the massive road construction project for the new DHS entrance.
> 
> I see that you're a new poster, welcome.


Lol 
It's insane the amount of construction all around


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

Hi fellow Disney people!  Is Launch Bay open to the public doing the Galactic dessert Party?


----------



## yulilin3

4DisneyWVUfans said:


> Hi fellow Disney people!  Is Launch Bay open to the public doing the Galactic dessert Party?


Yes it is, they have a roped off area for the desserts and drinks but some tables are in the general public area. Cm are stationed at the entrances to check people's lanyards


----------



## suzismini

We attended the party in December and we were not impressed.  We did not care for the viewing are on the "Center Stage" as it was too close to see the fireworks.  Is this still the viewing area?  We prefer the area back by the towers where it had been previously and might consider doing it again if that is where it is.

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

suzismini said:


> We attended the party in December and we were not impressed.  We did not care for the viewing are on the "Center Stage" as it was too close to see the fireworks.  Is this still the viewing area?  We prefer the area back by the towers where it had been previously and might consider doing it again if that is where it is.
> 
> Thanks!


Still in the elevated area of center stage


----------



## CarolinaBlue99

We are attending tonight’s dessert party and can’t wait! 

With a scheduled start time of 6:30 pm what is the “real” start time? Meaning, what time should we plan to arrive? Thanks so much!


----------



## FastPasser.

CarolinaBlue99 said:


> With a scheduled start time of 6:30 pm what is the “real” start time? Meaning, what time should we plan to arrive?


I know what you're asking but 6:30 is *now* the earliest you'll be allowed to enter the party area. Remember that you can pick up your credentials about 45 minutes to an hour before the advertised start time. Also, the rest of the Launch Bay is open to everyone.


----------



## CarolinaBlue99

FastPasser. said:


> I know what you're asking but 6:30 is *now* the earliest you'll be allowed to enter the party area. Remember that you can pick up your credentials about 45 minutes to an hour before the advertised start time. Also, the rest of the Launch Bay is open to everyone.


Awesome, thanks. I didn’t realize they’d changed the set-up - good to know. I was just able to pick up a late day Star Tours FP+ for just prior to get us in the right frame of mind. Can’t wait!


----------



## FastPasser.

CarolinaBlue99 said:


> I didn’t realize they’d changed the set-up - good to know.


A while back the SWaGS start time was suddenly changed to 15 minutes later. To keep pace, the party start time should have changed at that time to 6:45. But they couldn't do it because the existing reservations all said 6:30. They left it alone and now every one entering at 6:30 is getting an extra 15 minutes whether they want it or not. The extra 15 minutes is apparent to me when I walk through the party towards the end, a lot of people are ready to go. I expect it to return to the previous timing format when the SWaGS time changes again.


----------



## Louie7080

Is there a good strategy for kids to view the star wars spectacular like a garbage can to stand behind, that kind of thing?  My daughter is 12 and too heavy for me to hold up for long.   I don't mind waiting long for a spot.


----------



## chicagodisfan

FastPasser. said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> Not a problem at all, but you might get a look from the CM when you tell them your "John" Smith.
> "Work" might be too strong a word, but I'm usually hanging around the party a couple of times a week. Anyway, believe it or not, the phone CM is right, it doesn't matter. The check in process is low tech.
> 
> Working off a printed guest list, they ask for a last name, first name and confirm the party size. Then they turn you over to another CM who gives you credentials with a lanyard and also bores you with a spiel so that everyone realizes what they're in for. No verification or ID required. As long as the name is on the list, you're in.



Thank you FastPasser!!! Very helpful! So nice to have someone in the know. Can’t wait for the party!


----------



## CJK

With the Jedi Training Academy, is there a way to make sure you spar with Vader?


----------



## areno79

I know we probably won't see dates open for September until this summer, but based on last year, (or even present day), are they only do the SWGS on certain days? I have to make my ADR's soon and want to try to plan to fit this in. Also, when SWGS is occurring, do they still do Fantasmic! at the same time? TIA!


----------



## ArielSRL

CJK said:


> With the Jedi Training Academy, is there a way to make sure you spar with Vader?


When we went last year, it was based on the line you were in (we did the first show so it was the line in front that fought Vader). I don't know if anything has changed since then and also I think it might have been different based on the time of the show (because later in the day I think the line up was in a different spot).


----------



## only hope

Louie7080 said:


> Is there a good strategy for kids to view the star wars spectacular like a garbage can to stand behind, that kind of thing?  My daughter is 12 and too heavy for me to hold up for long.   I don't mind waiting long for a spot.



Look for the tape on the ground marking off walkways and stand just behind it. You will have people walking in front of you during the show, but no one will be allowed to stand there. There’s one where Sunset meets Hollywood.


----------



## FastPasser.

areno79 said:


> they only do the SWGS on certain days?


It's every night.


areno79 said:


> when SWGS is occurring, do they still do Fantasmic! at the same time?


It depends on the time of year, sometimes you can see both easily and sometimes it's not practical.


only hope said:


> Look for the tape on the ground marking off walkways and stand just behind it. You will have people walking in front of you during the show, but no one will be allowed to stand there. There’s one where Sunset meets Hollywood.


That intersection is well behind the projection towers so you'll miss some of the show. Try to stay in front of, or between the towers.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-series-continues-may-3-with-star-wars-nite/

You guys see this event for DL? Sounds a lot like SW Weekends of old. I might try to go.


----------



## areno79

Am I the only person worried they'll change SWGS when TS Land opens? We missed it on our last trip because they replaced SWGS with JBJB, so really hoping for Star Wars fireworks during this trip!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Booked the Star Wars dessert party for June 26. Was going to originally do it in July but considering the crowds we might want to get outta dodge earlier in the day after Toy Story land opens. We are particularly excited because we did the party for my daughter’s birthday and the show was cancelled. She was crushed. Since it was our last night of the trip we couldn’t see it again and this is our first trip back since then (a very long time for us). We enjoyed the party then so hopefully we can enjoy the fireworks this time. (And I’m sure we will enjoy the party again too)


----------



## FastPasser.

areno79 said:


> Am I the only person worried they'll change SWGS when TS Land opens.


Do you have a reason for thinking that SWaGS will be discontinued?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-series-continues-may-3-with-star-wars-nite/
> 
> You guys see this event for DL? Sounds a lot like SW Weekends of old. I might try to go.


It sounds a lot like galactic nights here, if you do go make sure to report back


----------



## areno79

FastPasser. said:


> Do you have a reason for thinking that SWaGS will be discontinued?


Paranoia? lol


----------



## Superchikk

areno79 said:


> Am I the only person worried they'll change SWGS when TS Land opens? We missed it on our last trip because they replaced SWGS with JBJB, so really hoping for Star Wars fireworks during this trip!



Yes, I've had the same thought. I thought about booking the dessert party for our trip in September, but decided against it. I'm not sure what kind of changes they're going to make - it seems like they're going to have to change some things. So I think we'll just be ready to roll with it.


----------



## FastPasser.

areno79 said:


> Paranoia? lol


As good a reason as any. 


Superchikk said:


> it seems like they're going to have to change some things.


The opening of TSL is over three months away, so it's too soon to know, but at this time I haven't heard anything definitive regarding changes to SWaGS.


----------



## yulilin3

I seriously doubt they will take away swags with the opening of tsland, they need to keep the sw hype up until Galaxy's edge opens, I can see them changing the show after Galaxy's edge opens though


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> I seriously doubt they will take away swags with the opening of tsland, they need to keep the sw hype up until Galaxy's edge opens, I can see them changing the show after Galaxy's edge opens though


yulilin3, I can't help it, this made me giggle.  I really believe they could stop talking about Galaxy's Edge altogether, right now, and they'd still have 100K+ fans storming the gates on opening day.

Yes, I'll be one of them.


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> yulilin3, I can't help it, this made me giggle.  I really believe they could stop talking about Galaxy's Edge altogether, right now, and they'd still have 100K+ fans storming the gates on opening day.
> 
> Yes, I'll be one of them.


And you wouldn't be wrong. Maybe not to keep enthusiasm for Solo and episode IX


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> And you wouldn't be wrong. Maybe not to keep enthusiasm for Solo and episode IX


THAT makes sense.  Especially given all the worrisome buzz around Solo.  

Here's a question:  do you think they'll do a "Young" Solo M&G?  The idea makes me super uncomfortable, given my deep and undying love for Harrison Ford Solo, at ALL ages, but Disney is Disney and will market as they see fit.  Thoughts?


----------



## MrBigBen

Booked for Nov 9-16 and while I expect I’ll get JBJB they extended the hours in mid Dec ‘17 and included both shows. What’s your feeling for ‘18, could it be 2 shows throughout? 

Could it be it was brought back around VIII release, or park busier at that time of year, or a correction bc ppl loved the show?


----------



## yulilin3

JennLTX said:


> THAT makes sense.  Especially given all the worrisome buzz around Solo.
> 
> Here's a question:  do you think they'll do a "Young" Solo M&G?  The idea makes me super uncomfortable, given my deep and undying love for Harrison Ford Solo, at ALL ages, but Disney is Disney and will market as they see fit.  Thoughts?


They could bring Solo for the Galaxy far far away show like they do with Rey. Not sure about a meet and greet


----------



## HCinKC

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-series-continues-may-3-with-star-wars-nite/
> 
> You guys see this event for DL? Sounds a lot like SW Weekends of old. I might try to go.


This sounds fun! The new additions are great. We were just there last week, and my little guy wanted to see FO troopers so badly, but we weren't able to catch them. I was also bummed to miss Hyperspace Mountain.


----------



## kpd6901

Hello all. I am back! This disboard was so incredibly helpful for our 2015 trip for the final Star Wars Weekend! I will try to catch up on posts from the beginning so I don't ask questions that have been answered a million times already. We are heading back to WDW for Thanksgiving season 2018. Just got our Mickey's Xmas Party Tix booked for Nov. 25. First time for holiday season visit. I know you guys will help me bunches! We are planning 2 days at HS during our trip. Our 8year-olds dream is for the Fantasmic Mickey cast member to suddenly be sick so that they can ask him to fill in! Needless to say, Fantasmic is a must for HS day 1. Between our 2 HS days, we need to hit Fantasmic, SW fireworks, and Jingle Bam, hopefully including a Star Wars dessert party. Please help with suggestions on how feasible this is. The summer had fantasmic with multiple showings on some nights, but the winter not so much. Thanks!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Hi all y'all!
We just got back and did the SW Dessert party and it was THE BEST DESSERT PARTY WE'VE EVER BEEN TO!
It was Sooooo worth it.  Lots of savories and sweets (we could have skipped dinner), Plenty of fruit, choices of alcoholic beverages...  Catering crew were remarkable.
AND you got a M&G with Chewy.
Added in, the best seats available for the show.  We didn't have to stand, we sat and were able to see everything.
Don't hesitate, do it, it's worth it!


----------



## FastPasser.

ConnecticutNonna said:


> We just got back and did the SW Dessert party and it was THE BEST DESSERT PARTY WE'VE EVER BEEN TO!
> It was Sooooo worth it. Catering crew were remarkable.


Relegated to chopped liver........again. What about the crew that checked you in, gave you your Phasma stein and escorted you to the viewing area? Just kidding, the catering crew is always excellent.................... but we're kinda ok too. What night were you there?


----------



## kpd6901

Just a follow-up. We did do the dessert party in 2015 and would highly recommend it. Is it much different since there is not SWW anymore? I would suppose not, but not sure. Better? Or same? We would still do it again for sure, if the schedule can hit all the evening activities as mentioned earlier. Thanks again!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

FastPasser. said:


> Relegated to chopped liver........again. What about the crew that checked you in, gave you your Phasma stein and escorted you to the viewing area? Just kidding, the catering crew is always excellent.................... but we're ok too. What night were you there?


Our catering crew for Wishes Plaza viewing were really  bad...  They ran out of food (the poor CMs that were serving were doing the best they could.)  AND they ran out of seating, it was BAD...
We were at Star Wars Friday, March 9th.  And at MK March 7 for the HEA dessert party.  The lady who directed us back out to the "staging" area was terrific.  We were close to the last group leaving and she was also waiting for a small group to finish in the ladies room, so we had a chance to chat with her.  

Btw, when I first saw your screen name, I thought it said "Gas Passer" 
Thanks for the smile!


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> Just a follow-up. We did do the dessert party in 2015 and would highly recommend it. Is it much different since there is not SWW anymore? I would suppose not, but not sure. Better? Or same?


It's completely different. Other than me in a different costume, nothing was carried over from the 2015 party to the current party. Is it better? Very subjective, but I think most guests would say it's a little better.


----------



## FastPasser.

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Our catering crew for Wishes Plaza viewing were really  bad...  They ran out of food (the poor CMs that were serving were doing the best they could.)  AND they ran out of seating, it was BAD.


The MK parties are put on by a different group, but I've heard that the SW and FEA parties are more enjoyable.


ConnecticutNonna said:


> We were at Star Wars Friday, March 9th.


Missed you by a couple of days.


ConnecticutNonna said:


> I thought it said "Gas Passer"


I hate it when my wife posts.


----------



## Wdw1015

We have booked our first dessert party for June and I’m beyond excited after reading all the great reviews! Question on the lack of seating though. We’ll have 2 kids with us that will probably be struggling with having to stand and eat after almost a full week of parks and lots of walking. And lets be honest, I probably will be too! I know there aren’t any chairs but what about benches that may be out of the way or even sitting on the floor against a wall? Anything? Can you take the food out to the fireworks area and sit and go back and forth? Or would that be a pain? Just trying to get an idea of what, if any, options we may have.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Wdw1015 said:


> We have booked our first dessert party for June and I’m beyond excited after reading all the great reviews! Question on the lack of seating though. We’ll have 2 kids with us that will probably be struggling with having to stand and eat after almost a full week of parks and lots of walking. And lets be honest, I probably will be too! I know there aren’t any chairs but what about benches that may be out of the way or even sitting on the floor against a wall? Anything? Can you take the food out to the fireworks area and sit and go back and forth? Or would that be a pain? Just trying to get an idea of what, if any, options we may have.



The table set ups can change based on attendance, but when we were there in January, our table was by a wall.  Our daughter sat on the floor and leaned against the wall.  I think it would be a pain to take food out to the viewing area and return for more - especially with young children.


----------



## lilmc

I just sat on the floor next to my table. Sorry if it was a party foul, but I was 22.4 miles into the Dopey Challenge with 26.2 left to go the next morning. Gotta save the legs where I could as I shoveled in plenty of food!


----------



## FastPasser.

Wdw1015 said:


> I know there aren’t any chairs but what about benches that may be out of the way or even sitting on the floor against a wall?


There are a few small benches scattered throughout the Launch Bay, some very close to the party area. Sitting on the floor is fine as long as it doesn't impede or present a safety hazard to guests and servers.

Here's a tip. I would arrive a little early so that I'm towards the front of the line waiting to be allowed into the party area. When they let you in, go immediately to the far end of the room where the exit steps are located and grab a table in that vicinity. Half of the steps are chained off and I often see kids sitting on that side eating their desserts. It's out of the way and it's allowed.



Wdw1015 said:


> Can you take the food out to the fireworks area and sit and go back and forth?


You can take as much food and drinks as you can carry to the viewing area, but as soon as the last guest exits the party area, it's immediately closed.


----------



## Wdw1015

FastPasser. said:


> There are a few small benches scattered throughout the Launch Bay, some very close to the party area. Sitting on the floor is fine as long as it doesn't impede or present a safety hazard to guests and servers.
> 
> Here's a tip. I would arrive a little early so that I'm towards the front of the line waiting to be allowed into the party area. When they let you in, go immediately to the far end of the room where the exit steps are located and grab a table in that vicinity. Half of the steps are chained off and I often see kids sitting on that side eating their desserts. It's out of the way and it's allowed.
> 
> You can take as much food and drinks as you can carry to the viewing area, but as soon as the last guest exits the party area, it's immediately closed.


Great info! Thank you, as always!!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Does anyone have an opinion on the Star Wars tour? My husband and niece love (edited for clarity: are daft about) Star Wars and want to do it, but on one of the podcasts Craig and Ryno pointed out that it doesn’t give you anything you can’t do yourself. I believe it’s $100 pp.

We are going in October and will be there for 2 weeks, if that makes any difference to your answer. We also got free dining, so the lunch we get on the tour doesn’t help us.


----------



## crazylady

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the Star Wars tour? My husband and niece are daft about Star Wars and want to do it, but on one of the podcasts Craig and Ryno pointed out that it doesn’t give you anything you can’t do yourself. I believe it’s $100 pp.
> 
> We are going in October and will be there for 2 weeks, if that makes any difference to your answer. We also got free dining, so the lunch we get on the tour doesn’t help us.



I had to look up "daft" but it didn't help!  Daft as in stupid or daft as in infatuated?

If they are infatuated, I would probably do it.  It is a fun experience to do something a little different.  And I think it would be a better experience on a long trip when your not trying to squeeze everything in.

If they are daft as in stupid about Star Wars, I would skip it.  We went with a mix of not Star Wars fans, indifferent about Star Wars peeps and big Star War fans and the big Star Wars fans liked it alot.  The rest of us could have easily skipped it.  And you definitely can do it all on your own.  Have a great trip.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

crazylady said:


> I had to look up "daft" but it didn't help!  Daft as in stupid or daft as in infatuated?
> 
> If they are infatuated, I would probably do it.  It is a fun experience to do something a little different.  And I think it would be a better experience on a long trip when your not trying to squeeze everything in.
> 
> If they a daft as in stupid about Star Wars, I would skip it.  We went with a mix of not Star Wars fans, indifferent about Star Wars peeps and big Star War fans and the big Star Wars fans liked it alot.  The rest of us could have easily skipped it.  And you definitely can do it all on your own.  Have a great trip.



Sorry, I didn’t realise that wasn’t clear - I have edited it now. I meant that they both love / are crazy about Star Wars. Definitely infatuated!

Thank you for your reply. With my translation added, it sounds like it might be a lot of fun for them. Star Wars is one of their special things, so having a whole Star Wars day that they could do together would be their idea of heaven. Neither my sister-in-law nor I care about SW, so maybe we both don’t need to go with them?


----------



## kpd6901

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the Star Wars tour? My husband and niece love (edited for clarity: are daft about) Star Wars and want to do it, but on one of the podcasts Craig and Ryno pointed out that it doesn’t give you anything you can’t do yourself. I believe it’s $100 pp.
> 
> We are going in October and will be there for 2 weeks, if that makes any difference to your answer. We also got free dining, so the lunch we get on the tour doesn’t help us.



So, is there actually a tour on the tour? I mean, is it simply providing some reservations for particular attractions/entertainment? Or is there anything on the tour that is exclusive only to tour guests?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

kpd6901 said:


> So, is there actually a tour on the tour? I mean, is it simply providing some reservations for particular attractions/entertainment? Or is there anything on the tour that is exclusive only to tour guests?



I don’t think there is anything exclusive to the tour - it appears to be marketed as a time saving event more than anything, though you do seem to get guaranteed seating at the fireworks and enrolment in Jedi Training for kids. This is from Disney’s site:

If it’s your destiny to discover all the Star Warsadventures at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, this experience could be a real time “saber.”

With VIP access, unparalleled by any other galaxy—this guided voyage will have you:


Seeing stars during a screening of the movie, Star Wars: Path of the Jedi 
Kylo Ren-dered speechless while witnessing 2 live stage shows—Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away and March of the First Order—from a reserved viewing area
Enrolling younglings ages 4 through 12 in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
Launching into hyperspace aboard a Starspeeder 1000 on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
Sinking your jawas into a Star Wars-inspired meal at Backlot Express
Joining forces with new friends at a Chewbacca and Kylo Ren Character Greeting
Orbiting around saga-centric exhibits featuring replica props, models, concept art and artifacts at Star Wars Launch Bay
Experiencing a reserved viewing of the obi-wan and only Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks event
Restoring freedom to your galaxy and taking a personalized souvenir of your tour home with you to commemorate your adventures
There are so many exciting Star Wars experiences at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Launch off on this R2D-tour to discover it all in just one day!


----------



## kpd6901

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I don’t think there is anything exclusive to the tour - it appears to be marketed as a time saving event more than anything, though you do seem to get guaranteed seating at the fireworks and enrolment in Jedi Training for kids. This is from Disney’s site:
> 
> If it’s your destiny to discover all the Star Warsadventures at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, this experience could be a real time “saber.”
> 
> With VIP access, unparalleled by any other galaxy—this guided voyage will have you:
> 
> 
> Seeing stars during a screening of the movie, Star Wars: Path of the Jedi
> Kylo Ren-dered speechless while witnessing 2 live stage shows—Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away and March of the First Order—from a reserved viewing area
> Enrolling younglings ages 4 through 12 in Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple
> Launching into hyperspace aboard a Starspeeder 1000 on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
> Sinking your jawas into a Star Wars-inspired meal at Backlot Express
> Joining forces with new friends at a Chewbacca and Kylo Ren Character Greeting
> Orbiting around saga-centric exhibits featuring replica props, models, concept art and artifacts at Star Wars Launch Bay
> Experiencing a reserved viewing of the obi-wan and only Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks event
> Restoring freedom to your galaxy and taking a personalized souvenir of your tour home with you to commemorate your adventures
> There are so many exciting Star Wars experiences at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Launch off on this R2D-tour to discover it all in just one day!


Personalized souvenir? Do we know what that is?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

kpd6901 said:


> Personalized souvenir? Do we know what that is?



No idea. I think someone mentioned a personalised tour badge lanyard, but I can’t remember my source and may well have imagined it!


----------



## kpd6901

I think I know the answer, but I am seeking clarification. The Star Wars dessert party. This currently IS or IS NOT like the MVMCP where your specialty ticket gets you into the park a little before party start, but you do NOT need to utilize one of your park ticket allocations from your Disney Ticket vacation package ( sorry, don't know if it's Disney My Way or Magic My Way, or whatever it's called). We'll be at HS twice, but have non-park days built in. So, using the evening of a non-park day for SW dessert party without wasting a park day would be ideal, but I assume it would have to be on a day we are already at the park all day.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

kpd6901 said:


> I think I know the answer, but I am seeking clarification. The Star Wars dessert party. This currently IS or IS NOT like the MVMCP where your specialty ticket gets you into the park a little before party start, but you do NOT need to utilize one of your park ticket allocations from your Disney Ticket vacation package ( sorry, don't know if it's Disney My Way or Magic My Way, or whatever it's called). We'll be at HS twice, but have non-park days built in. So, using the evening of a non-park day for SW dessert party without wasting a park day would be ideal, but I assume it would have to be on a day we are already at the park all day.



I’m 99% certain that you have to have a park ticket in order to attend the dessert party, ie it is not like MVMCP OR MNSSHP.


----------



## Baby Groot

kpd6901 said:


> I think I know the answer, but I am seeking clarification. The Star Wars dessert party. This currently IS or IS NOT like the MVMCP where your specialty ticket gets you into the park a little before party start, but you do NOT need to utilize one of your park ticket allocations from your Disney Ticket vacation package ( sorry, don't know if it's Disney My Way or Magic My Way, or whatever it's called). We'll be at HS twice, but have non-park days built in. So, using the evening of a non-park day for SW dessert party without wasting a park day would be ideal, but I assume it would have to be on a day we are already at the park all day.



Not like.  The dessert party goes on during regular hours and you’re only getting some dessert and a nicer spot to see the Star Wars fireworks show.  You still need a ticket to get in.


----------



## kpd6901

Baby Groot said:


> Not like.  The dessert party goes on during regular hours and you’re only getting some dessert and a nicer spot to see the Star Wars fireworks show.  You still need a ticket to get in.


That's what I thought, but just felt like double checking. Thank you!


----------



## kpd6901

The weekend after Thanksgiving would be our Hollywood Studios days. For anyone who has done Christmas time, it seems that the dessert party conflicts with Fantasmic, and that SWAGS and JBJB are both after Fantasmic. So, would it be easiest and more feasible to do dessert party and SWAGS together on one night and then fantasmic and JBJB together on the other night? Do we have any idea when the JBJB vs SWAGS schedule might get released and when dessert party rezzies might become available?  Thanks!


----------



## crazylady

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Sorry, I didn’t realise that wasn’t clear - I have edited it now. I meant that they both love / are crazy about Star Wars. Definitely infatuated!
> 
> Thank you for your reply. With my translation added, it sounds like it might be a lot of fun for them. Star Wars is one of their special things, so having a whole Star Wars day that they could do together would be their idea of heaven. Neither my sister-in-law nor I care about SW, so maybe we both don’t need to go with them?



I figured that is what you meant.  Just wierd it has such different meanings.  

I would definitely send them on your way and enjoy the day by themselves


----------



## Wildflowerz

areno79 said:


> Am I the only person worried they'll change SWGS when TS Land opens? We missed it on our last trip because they replaced SWGS with JBJB, so really hoping for Star Wars fireworks during this trip!



I actually came to this thread to ask about SWGS.  We didn't do it our last trip either and had planned on doing it this time.  We're going Sept 15-20 and the park hours are coming out daily now.  SWGS isn't there on the official WDW park hours page.  On Touring Plans, it's still available as an option to add to your plan, but if you add it, it makes you take it off before it will Optimize because it says it's not happening that day.  I clicked back through a few dates on the official WDW page and found that it disappears from the schedule on August 1.  Anyone know?


----------



## yulilin3

Wildflowerz said:


> I actually came to this thread to ask about SWGS.  We didn't do it our last trip either and had planned on doing it this time.  We're going Sept 15-20 and the park hours are coming out daily now.  SWGS isn't there on the official WDW park hours page.  On Touring Plans, it's still available as an option to add to your plan, but if you add it, it makes you take it off before it will Optimize because it says it's not happening that day.  I clicked back through a few dates on the official WDW page and found that it disappears from the schedule on August 1.  Anyone know?


The schedule for the sw shows at dhs only come out what 2-3 months in advance


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

crazylady said:


> I figured that is what you meant.  Just wierd it has such different meanings.
> 
> I would definitely send them on your way and enjoy the day by themselves



I think it might be more commonly used as a British (Scottish?) word; I use it a lot and it never occurred to me until now. Either way, I think you are right that it may be something they can do themselves, as it’s a lot of Star Wars for those of us who are not huge SW fans!


----------



## AshleyP13

Ok just went ahead and booked the dessert party for 4/17. My boyfriend didn't really want to go since he doesn't like sweets, but he can just drink instead haha. He loves Star Wars so he's gonna love it I'm sure. I'm so excited!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

AshleyP13 said:


> Ok just went ahead and booked the dessert party for 4/17. My boyfriend didn't really want to go since he doesn't like sweets, but he can just drink instead haha. He loves Star Wars so he's gonna love it I'm sure. I'm so excited!



How fun! I would love to hear how it goes, if you don’t mind reporting back.


----------



## AshleyP13

Tigger in a kilt said:


> How fun! I would love to hear how it goes, if you don’t mind reporting back.


I definitely will!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

AshleyP13 said:


> I definitely will!



Thank you! Have a great time!


----------



## kpd6901

kpd6901 said:


> The weekend after Thanksgiving would be our Hollywood Studios days. For anyone who has done Christmas time, it seems that the dessert party conflicts with Fantasmic, and that SWAGS and JBJB are both after Fantasmic. So, would it be easiest and more feasible to do dessert party and SWAGS together on one night and then fantasmic and JBJB together on the other night? Do we have any idea when the JBJB vs SWAGS schedule might get released and when dessert party rezzies might become available?  Thanks!



Anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## 3gr8boys

AshleyP13 said:


> Ok just went ahead and booked the dessert party for 4/17. My boyfriend didn't really want to go since he doesn't like sweets, but he can just drink instead haha. He loves Star Wars so he's gonna love it I'm sure. I'm so excited!



I will be right in front of you in the flash-frozen nutella line!  Of course the real question is......will I get to meet FastPasser?


----------



## Wildflowerz

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule for the sw shows at dhs only come out what 2-3 months in advance



Thanks!  I didn't know that.  I wonder why this one's the exception...at least as far as I've noticed.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

I have attended the Dessert party several times now (over several years) and I must say the new viewing area now that the stage is moved is awesome!  That is a very nice improvement!  I went last week with my daughter and had a great time.


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> So, would it be easiest and more feasible to do dessert party and SWAGS together on one night


It's a package, you watch SWaGS after the party.


kpd6901 said:


> then fantasmic and JBJB together on the other night?


You're assuming that JBJB will be offered. Was it possible to do both on the same night last year?


kpd6901 said:


> Do we have any idea when the JBJB vs SWAGS schedule might get released and when dessert party rezzies might become available?


Maybe someone else knows for sure, but I don't. It's way too soon.


----------



## FastPasser.

AshleyP13 said:


> Ok just went ahead and booked the dessert party for 4/17.





3gr8boys said:


> I will be right in front of you in the flash-frozen nutella line!  Of course the real question is......will I get to meet FastPasser?


A twofer on 4/17. That's a Tuesday, so unfortunately for you there's a very good chance I'll be there.


----------



## Cluelyss

Wildflowerz said:


> Thanks!  I didn't know that.  I wonder why this one's the exception...at least as far as I've noticed.


Seems the others are now following this pattern as well...


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> It's a package, you watch SWaGS after the party.
> You're assuming that JBJB will be offered. Was it possible to do both on the same night last year?
> Maybe someone else knows for sure, but I don't. It's way too soon.



Thank you. So, if booking the party comes with SWAGS, that helps.

I'm assuming JBJB is offered, because the holiday sections on the site mention it.

My 180-day mark is about 2 months from now. We plan on doing the H&V package with Fantasmic, but was hoping to not be stuck making the package ADR in late May prior to knowing which day we do SWAGS and which day we do Fantasmic. I know it's early for the schedule, but was wondering if they announce the schedule prior to Memorial Day or not until like July or August.


----------



## jlundeen

Does anyone remember when in the past couple of years they announced the JBJB dates?  I'm currently trying to see if I can squeeze in a quick, and maybe solo, trip in the late fall, and would rather see SWAGS than JBJB....


----------



## magrudersmakes3

FastPasser. said:


> A twofer on 4/17. That's a Tuesday, so unfortunately for you there's a very good chance I'll be there.



Will you be there in June?  Would love to say hi!


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Does anyone remember when in the past couple of years they announced the JBJB dates?  I'm currently trying to see if I can squeeze in a quick, and maybe solo, trip in the late fall, and would rather see SWAGS than JBJB....


It was announced first week of August last year


----------



## FastPasser.

magrudersmakes3 said:


> Will you be there in June?  Would love to say hi!


I'm usually at that party once or twice a week.


jlundeen said:


> I'm currently trying to see if I can squeeze in a quick, and maybe solo, trip in the late fall, and would rather see SWAGS than JBJB....


Last year JBJB started on Nov 9th, so if JBJB is going to be offered and if they keep the same timing, as long as you come before that you should be ok.


----------



## EEva

Hi! Does anyone have knowledge or experience of the gluten free options at the dessert party? 
Thanks!


----------



## princesstinkerbelle

EEva said:


> Hi! Does anyone have knowledge or experience of the gluten free options at the dessert party?
> Thanks!


They are so incredibly accommodating! By far the best allergen selections of any dessert party and the chefs are wonderful as well!


----------



## FastPasser.

EEva said:


> Hi! Does anyone have knowledge or experience of the gluten free options at the dessert party?
> Thanks!


While they do attempt to accommodate those with special dietary needs, the options are somewhat limited. Having seen the desserts, I'm not sure the party is worth it from a F&B point of view for those guests. 

Once in the party area and notifying the chef or staff, a server will bring the guest a box with various desserts. There are also a few gluten-free desserts, such as the hummus, fruit and cheese on the buffet tables. Anyone with a Special Dietary Request should have it added to their rez so that the check-in CM can inform the guest on what to do when they check in.


----------



## Music City Mama

It appears that beginning the week I'm there at the end of June, SWAGS will now be at 10:00 instead of 9:30. I'm pretty psyched about this since that means we can probably catch both F! and SWAGS the same night. As long as we sit near the top right side of the amphitheater, we should be able to make a quick escape, but do you think we'll have a chance of getting a decent spot for SWAGS at that point?


----------



## WV4dmb

A few Questions in regards to May the 4th 2019- 
1.   When will the reservations for onsite property open up ?  How many months in advance do they usually open ?
2.  What do they do special on May the 4th normally?
I know 2019 is a while off but trying to plan ahead to surprise the Hubby - Star Wars freak!
Thanks in Advance
Steph


----------



## jlundeen

WV4dmb said:


> A few Questions in regards to May the 4th 2019-
> 1.   When will the reservations for onsite property open up ?  How many months in advance do they usually open ?
> 2.  What do they do special on May the 4th normally?
> I know 2019 is a while off but trying to plan ahead to surprise the Hubby - Star Wars freak!
> Thanks in Advance
> Steph


I can't answer your questions re: the May the 4, 2019, stuff, but can tell you that you can book rooms now by calling or using a TA.  The resort rates will come out in June for 2019, and your reservation may be adjusted accordingly, but you can reserve your room now, and add other package items to the reservation later.


----------



## FastPasser.

WV4dmb said:


> What do they do special on May the 4th normally?


Very little. It's pretty much just another day.


----------



## ArielSparrow

Is Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular seasonal? I don't see anything on their website or from googling suggesting as much, but there aren't any times listed for September. TIA!


----------



## areno79

ArielSparrow said:


> Is Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular seasonal? I don't see anything on their website or from googling suggesting as much, but there aren't any times listed for September. TIA!


They don't have any dates listed past June 30 for Star Wars right now...probably due to Toy Story Land opening.


----------



## ArielSparrow

Ahhh I was excited for Hollywood Studios because I'm a big fan of both Star Wars and Toy Story. So it would be okay but not great if the show is replaced with Toy Story (Star Wars seems to fit a nighttime show so much better).


----------



## areno79

ArielSparrow said:


> Ahhh I was excited for Hollywood Studios because I'm a big fan of both Star Wars and Toy Story. So it would be okay but not great if the show is replaced with Toy Story (Star Wars seems to fit a nighttime show so much better).


Same here...we missed it on our last trip because they replaced Star Wars with Jingle Bell Jingle Bam for Christmas. Really hoping they open the SW schedule soon!


----------



## FastPasser.

All's right with world, I haven't heard that SWaGS is going anywhere before GE opens. Just keep checking for dates.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> All's right with world, I haven't heard that SWaGS is going anywhere before GE opens. Just keep checking for dates.


Yep, SWaGS isn't going anywhere yet.


----------



## rhiansmom

Trying for the mom of the year award over here in snowy Minnesota... just booked a flight, room and tickets for the May 27 Galactic Night event.  DD is SW obsessed so  9 hours of flying for 26 hours in Disney will be worth it, right?


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

rhiansmom said:


> Trying for the mom of the year award over here in snowy Minnesota... just booked a flight, room and tickets for the May 27 Galactic Night event.  DD is SW obsessed so  9 hours of flying for 26 hours in Disney will be worth it, right?



We went in December and really enjoyed it - We can get a direct flight so only 2.5 hours of flying.  We arrived Fri and came back Sun.  It's rough but a lot of fun!


----------



## JediBonas

EEva said:


> Hi! Does anyone have knowledge or experience of the gluten free options at the dessert party?
> Thanks!



Yes, they were GREAT about that.  My son has a bunch of allergies (peanuts/tree nuts, soy, etc.) and another member of our party is gluten free and they were both accommodated.


----------



## FastPasser.

After a few months of much lower attendance at the SW dessert parties, it's back to being sold out lately. It's not known if it's just because of Spring breaks and Easter or if it will continue and be the norm again.

For anyone attending when it's maxed out who prefer a table in the main party/food area, arrive earlier rather than later. If you do arrive later, there are party tables set up outside the party area in the Cantina and outdoor courtyard. It's quieter and less congested. And a reminder that except for a few small benches scattered outside the party area, there are no chairs at the tables.

For those who have attended previously and know about the 15 minute early open, it has been eliminated. Guests are now allowed in at the advertised start time and later. 

If there are little ones in your group, you don't qualify Yulilin3, where is she btw, between the ages of around 5 and 10, and if you and they are decked out in SW stuff, are up beat and excited to be there, you may just be the recipient of a nice dose of Pixie Dust at check in.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> After a few months of much lower attendance at the SW dessert parties, it's back to being sold out lately. It's not known if it's just because of Spring breaks and Easter or if it will continue and be the norm again.
> 
> For anyone attending when it's maxed out who prefer a table in the main party/food area, arrive earlier rather than later. If you do arrive later, there are party tables set up outside the party area in the Cantina and outdoor courtyard. It's quieter and less congested. And a reminder that except for a few small benches scattered outside the party area, there are no chairs at the tables.
> 
> For those who have attended previously and know about the 15 minute early open, it has been eliminated. Guests are now allowed in at the advertised start time and later.
> 
> If there are little ones in your group, you don't qualify Yulilin3, where is she btw, between the ages of around 5 and 10, and if you and they are decked out in SW stuff, are up beat and excited to be there, you may just be the recipient of a nice dose of Pixie Dust at check in.


I'm still here, super busy, you're doing an excellent job btw. 
Maybe with working 7 days a week I'll be able to afford to go to the desert party again and harass the team that checks us in


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> After a few months of much lower attendance at the SW dessert parties, it's back to being sold out lately. It's not known if it's just because of Spring breaks and Easter or if it will continue and be the norm again.
> 
> For anyone attending when it's maxed out who prefer a table in the main party/food area, arrive earlier rather than later. If you do arrive later, there are party tables set up outside the party area in the Cantina and outdoor courtyard. It's quieter and less congested. And a reminder that except for a few small benches scattered outside the party area, there are no chairs at the tables.
> 
> For those who have attended previously and know about the 15 minute early open, it has been eliminated. Guests are now allowed in at the advertised start time and later.
> 
> If there are little ones in your group, you don't qualify Yulilin3, where is she btw, between the ages of around 5 and 10, and if you and they are decked out in SW stuff, are up beat and excited to be there, you may just be the recipient of a nice dose of Pixie Dust at check in.



I'll have to remember to be upbeat this coming June. I'm usually dead tired on my feet, my son on the other hand is usually far more energetic. They gotta figure out a way to bottle that childlike frenetic energy.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I'm still here, super busy


Super busy is good especially if you're enjoying it and I think you are. 


yulilin3 said:


> Maybe with working 7 days a week I'll be able to afford to go to the desert party again and harass the team that checks us in


I look forward to that.


----------



## dreamer17555

Debating trying to book this for our trip. I have an 11 yo son who loves Star Wars but we are going to Galactic Nights on our last evening... How good is the view from the dessert party viewing location? I am very surprised that Disney is not holding the party on Galactic Night and charging a premium for it.


----------



## FastPasser.

dreamer17555 said:


> I am very surprised that Disney is not holding the party on Galactic Night and charging a premium for it.


I don't think it would sell. There are ample food offerings, so you'd be cannibalizing from those locations and a VIP viewing area is not necessary on that night. You'd also use up time that could be better utilized on Galactic Nights activities.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

dreamer17555 said:


> I am very surprised that Disney is not holding the party on Galactic Night and charging a premium for it.



You wouldn't want to waste time doing a dessert party - similar to why I wouldn't do a dessert party during a MNSSHP or MVMCP.  There's so much to do and eat and drink anyway.  We went in Dec and there was plenty of room for the fireworks show.


----------



## Mopedmom1

yulilin3 said:


> I'm still here, super busy, you're doing an excellent job btw.
> Maybe with working 7 days a week I'll be able to afford to go to the desert party again and *harass the team that checks us in*


 @FastPasser. It WAS you when I checked in at the party in December.   I asked if you were fastpasser and you said no, even asking the lady assisting you if she had heard of "Fastpasser".  (That could have even been Yulilin3!)  Then throughout the party you kept teasing me for being the dumb blonde!  Boy, was I ever, for believing you when you said you weren't fastpasser.!  Do you always go to the party in stealth mode?  Lol!


----------



## FastPasser.

Mopedmom1 said:


> @FastPasser. It WAS you when I checked in at the party in December.   I asked if you were fastpasser and you said no


I was busy doing the JBJB party so I did the SW party only once in Dec, I doubt it was me. What date did you attend?


Mopedmom1 said:


> @FastPasser.(That could have even been Yulilin3!)


Nope, she's not a CM.


Mopedmom1 said:


> Then throughout the party you kept teasing me for being the dumb blonde!


I'm seldom inside the party area as it's not part of what I'm assigned to do. Also, it's not part of my personality to tease anyone, especially about being a dumb blonde. I'm very low key.
[QUOTE="Mopedmom1, post: 59013141, member: 595048"][USER=600555]Boy, was I ever, for believing you when you said you weren't fastpasser.! [/QUOTE]Again, whoever it was, was telling you the truth. Did you notice the name on his name tag?
[QUOTE="Mopedmom1, post: 59013141, member: 595048"][USER=600555]@FastPasser.Do you always go to the party in stealth mode? [/QUOTE]I try to keep the DIS and being a CM separate. The few times when I do reach out to someone, I request that they be discrete about it.[/USER][/USER]


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Just booked our first SW dessert party for June 11th! We are very excited.  

Going to have to Uber back to the resort with all those available drinks.


----------



## Mopedmom1

FastPasser. said:


> I was busy doing the JBJB party so I did the SW party only once in Dec, I doubt it was me. What date did you attend?
> Nope, she's not a CM.
> I'm seldom inside the party area as it's not part of what I'm assigned to do. Also, it's not part of my personality to tease anyone, especially about being a dumb blonde. I'm very low key.
> [USER=600555]Again, whoever it was, was telling you the truth. Did you notice the name on his name tag?
> I try to keep the DIS and being a CM separate. The few times when I do reach out to someone, I request that they be discrete about it.[/USER]


So I really do qualify for the dumb blonde jokes, because apparently we went in March! The 6th to be exact.  I did look at his name tag but of course 20 minutes after leaving the party, out the window it went.....I really EARNED that dumb blonde status and darned proud of it.  (Only now the blonde is grey! Lol And 25 years ago I might not have laughed, but what 25 year old doesn't take themselves too seriously?)  

The joking was all in good fun and I certainly did not take exception to it.  My bad if it's a case of mistaken identity.   Carry on!


----------



## FastPasser.

Mopedmom1 said:


> we went in March! The 6th to be exact.


Oh well, you lucked out because I was at AK on Mar 6th.


----------



## Pg513

Does anyone know how the sign up works for Jedi Training at Galactic Nights on May 27?


----------



## tinkerhon

Just noticed that July dates are no longer grey ---   Calendar shows all dates in blue and able to book, but checked just about all dates and nothing available


----------



## zebrastreyepz

tinkerhon said:


> Just noticed that July dates are no longer grey ---   Calendar shows all dates in blue and able to book, but checked just about all dates and nothing available


I went to Chrome incognito mode and then did the right click to open the booking time up in a separate window. That tip came from the HEA dessert party thread and it worked for me.


----------



## tinkerhon

zebrastreyepz said:


> I went to Chrome incognito mode and then did the right click to open the booking time up in a separate window. That tip came from the HEA dessert party thread and it worked for me.



Thanks for the tip -- but not sure July dates available, so going to call -
You were able to book for July ?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks for the tip -- but not sure July dates available, so going to call -
> You were able to book for July ?


June 11th but I've been trying for a couple weeks.


----------



## tinkerhon

zebrastreyepz said:


> June 11th but I've been trying for a couple weeks.



Yep- I see a ton of June dates available for booking - it's July that I am looking for - I am able to search, but everything showing as unavailable - yesterday, was all Gray and couldn't even select a date


----------



## chuff88

I'm potentially interested in a SW dessert party on September 30th. I know that there currently aren't any scheduled shows after June 30th, but in case they show up, can someone explain to me how the timing of this works with Fantasmic? We're only doing one HS day and would like to see both shows if possible.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

So I read when they changed the seating area for the dessert party that the view isn't that great from the stage area.  Is this still the case, we are going in early October, how hard will it be to find a good view then without the dessert party?  We missed it last time because JBJB replaced it that December.  I have a scifi fan DH and DS (not just SW but Star Trek, Dr. Who, and Stargate) so they will definitely mutiny if we miss it this time.


----------



## Senaby

July dates are bookable now. Just booked July 10th for my family, they will be sooo happy about it!
We did the party in 2016 and we loved it.


----------



## tinkerhon

Senaby said:


> July dates are bookable now. Just booked July 10th for my family, they will be sooo happy about it!
> We did the party in 2016 and we loved it.



Got my July 22nd with a Sci-Fi lunch ! Thanks so much for the heads -up !


----------



## ArielSRL

chuff88 said:


> I'm potentially interested in a SW dessert party on September 30th. I know that there currently aren't any scheduled shows after June 30th, but in case they show up, can someone explain to me how the timing of this works with Fantasmic? We're only doing one HS day and would like to see both shows if possible.


Fantasmic is usually right before SWAGS which is when the dessert party is. There is most likely no way to do the party and Fantasmic. Based on timing is isn't very easy to see both on the same night even if you do not book the party.


----------



## yulilin3

More details on Galactic Nights
*8 Things You Need to Know About This Year’s Star Wars: Galactic Nights*




by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Editorial Content Manager, Walt Disney World Resort

_Star Wars_: Galactic Nights, the one-night special event, will return to Disney’s Hollywood Studioson May 27.

In case you aren’t familiar, _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights is a thrilling _Star Wars_-themed event held after park hours from 7 p.m.-midnight. It celebrates the entire _Star Wars_ saga with out-of-this-world entertainment, special photo opportunities, event-exclusive merchandise and F&B, and encounters with rarely seen characters that guests can only experience during _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights.

Here’s what you’ll find this year:


The event-exclusive projection show, _Star Wars_: Galactic Destinations, will debut a new, surprise planet. Keep your eyes open!
New talent from the _Star Wars_ galaxy will make a special appearance during the event.
Guests can meet an array of legendary _Star Wars_ characters, many who are available only during _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights, including Rey, Captain Phasma, the 7th Sister, AWR Stormtroopers, Darth Vader and even EWOKS.
Fan-made Droids! Droid Builders, the international community of _Star Wars_ fans who build their own replica robots from the _Star Wars_ galaxy returns with new droids to surprise guests.
The Seize the Saga Scavenger hunt returns with a new immersive photo location. Guests who collect all the clues will be rewarded with exclusive artwork that will enhance their event credentials.
An exclusive _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights poster will be given to every guest.
Limited-edition, event-exclusive merchandise will be available featuring art from the upcoming movie Solo: A _Star Wars_ Story.
Guests can savor their way through the galaxy with new menu offerings available only during this event. Tasty new items include loaded red curry duck fries inspired by the Battle of Crait and dueling gazpacho inspired by the famous lightsaber duel between Jedi Master Qui-Gon Jinn and Sith Lord Darth Maul.
Park access and all activities will be exclusive to _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights ticket holders.

Tickets are now available at all Walt Disney World ticket locations and are priced at $129 for adults and $124 for children ages 3-9 (discounts available for annual passholders and Disney Vacation Club members). Tickets can also be purchased online at Disneyworld.com/galacticnights.


----------



## rteetz

I bet the new planet is Batuu. Fan made droids is cool. Paris did fan made ships. I also like the poster aspect. Wish I could be there!


----------



## dreamer17555

Ewoks? Oh, my son will think he died and went to heaven. He is 11 and autistic but could talk about Ewoks for hours. I am so glad we extended our trip so we could add on Galactic Night.


----------



## yaya74

Is there any value to do the Star Wars Tour if you have done most of the rides and met the characters??
Back in 2016, My kids did Jedi Training, we met Kylo Ren twice (once was with Visa M&G), we rode the Star tour...
For this upcoming trip, we want to meet Chewbecca, BB-8 and maybe see the fireworks (my kids haven't seen Fantasmics before so I am still debating which one to go). Maybe my kids will do Jedi Training again if we can get a spot. My kids are 10 and 6.
So is it worthwhile to fork out $400 to Mr. Mickey Mouse for the tour, or should I just plan ahead and wait in line for the characters??


----------



## zebrastreyepz

yaya74 said:


> Is there any value to do the Star Wars Tour if you have done most of the rides and met the characters??
> Back in 2016, My kids did Jedi Training, we met Kylo Ren twice (once was with Visa M&G), we rode the Star tour...
> For this upcoming trip, we want to meet Chewbecca, BB-8 and maybe see the fireworks (my kids haven't seen Fantasmics before so I am still debating which one to go). Maybe my kids will do Jedi Training again if we can get a spot. My kids are 10 and 6.
> So is it worthwhile to fork out $400 to Mr. Mickey Mouse for the tour, or should I just plan ahead and wait in line for the characters??


Kenny the Pirate has a touring plan on his Character Locator (there is a fee but I don't know how much it is now but I subscribe and it's very much worth it, IMO) for Star Wars that will show you how to do the tour they do and not pay the big money.


----------



## yaya74

zebrastreyepz said:


> Kenny the Pirate has a touring plan on his Character Locator (there is a fee but I don't know how much it is now but I subscribe and it's very much worth it, IMO) for Star Wars that will show you how to do the tour they do and not pay the big money.



Thank you. I subscribed to Kenny the Pirate for my trip in 2016. But I don’t find it useful at all. It basically gave me location of the character and hours. I didn’t get much info on strategy. It would say go early or go later. But that’s basic Disney 101 information.....  I wonder if the content has been improved since then.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

yaya74 said:


> Thank you. I subscribed to Kenny the Pirate for my trip in 2016. But I don’t find it useful at all. It basically gave me location of the character and hours. I didn’t get much info on strategy. It would say go early or go later. But that’s basic Disney 101 information.....  I wonder if the content has been improved since then.


He has more touring plans than Touring Plans now and often more up to date information than Disney does on its website. It's quite extensive. 

It also tracks wait times, has information like where all the magic shots are....it's my first go to and I was a Touring Plans or Die kind of girl for almost 2 decades. I use TP still, but Kenny's is where I go first.


----------



## Laura's Dad

rteetz said:


> I bet the new planet is Batuu. Fan made droids is cool. Paris did fan made ships. I also like the poster aspect. Wish I could be there!



I think Batuu was one of the projections during the last SWGN in December.  I would like to think it would be Canto Bight or Crait.


----------



## kpd6901

I stumbled across this earlier today and thought it was appropriate to share on the board. New Disney child policy, effective immediately.  http://www.disneydining.com/upcomin...il&utm_term=0_585957dd1b-8888a4a7ad-307734365


----------



## dreamer17555

kpd6901 said:


> I stumbled across this earlier today and thought it was appropriate to share on the board. New Disney child policy, effective immediately.  http://www.disneydining.com/upcomin...il&utm_term=0_585957dd1b-8888a4a7ad-307734365



 April Fools (I bet some poor CM will actually have to field calls about this tomorrow)


----------



## leebee

I've made all our plans for our August 2018 trip, partly based around the park calendars showing no Star Wars fireworks at HS during our trip. NOW I learn that they won't post them until maybe 3 months out! What are the chances that there WILL be a fireworks show during our trip (8/22-28)? What time would you guess the show would start, and how long does it run? 

It's getting harder and harder to plan park days and dinner ADRs with HS and AK both being open later in the evening. (I know.. Fantasmic!.. but we've seen it a dozen times and are willing to give it up for a nice table-service dinner!)


----------



## dreamer17555

So even though we are going to Galactic Night on May 27th I went ahead and booked the dessert party for May 22nd. My son is just so in love with Star Wars I had to. Things we do for our kids huh?

Fastpasser- If you are working that night would love to say hi and thank you for keeping us all posted on this thread. My son will be dressed as a Jedi and my daughter and I will be rocking some handmade Star Wars mouse ears.


----------



## yulilin3

leebee said:


> I've made all our plans for our August 2018 trip, partly based around the park calendars showing no Star Wars fireworks at HS during our trip. NOW I learn that they won't post them until maybe 3 months out! What are the chances that there WILL be a fireworks show during our trip (8/22-28)? What time would you guess the show would start, and how long does it run?
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to plan park days and dinner ADRs with HS and AK both being open later in the evening. (I know.. Fantasmic!.. but we've seen it a dozen times and are willing to give it up for a nice table-service dinner!)


Chances are at a 99% that there will be swags. I would check last year's times for an estimate on show time


----------



## MaryyHadALittleLab

leebee said:


> I've made all our plans for our August 2018 trip, partly based around the park calendars showing no Star Wars fireworks at HS during our trip. NOW I learn that they won't post them until maybe 3 months out! What are the chances that there WILL be a fireworks show during our trip (8/22-28)? What time would you guess the show would start, and how long does it run?
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to plan park days and dinner ADRs with HS and AK both being open later in the evening. (I know.. Fantasmic!.. but we've seen it a dozen times and are willing to give it up for a nice table-service dinner!)



I’m in the same boat. I am going a week before you and I wish they would release the dessert party dates if they are having them! I’ll have to change a few reservations around if they have it. Let’s cross our fingers they are released soon!


----------



## FastPasser.

dreamer17555 said:


> Fastpasser- If you are working that night would love to say hi and thank you for keeping us all posted on this thread. My son will be dressed as a Jedi and my daughter and I will be rocking some handmade Star Wars mouse ears.


Good chance I'll be there, I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## AntJulie

yulilin3 said:


> I would check last year's times for an estimate on show time



We went last August on Saturday the 26th. My plans had SW fireworks starting at 9pm with Fantasmic at 8:30pm.


----------



## chuff88

leebee said:


> I've made all our plans for our August 2018 trip, partly based around the park calendars showing no Star Wars fireworks at HS during our trip. NOW I learn that they won't post them until maybe 3 months out! What are the chances that there WILL be a fireworks show during our trip (8/22-28)? What time would you guess the show would start, and how long does it run?
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to plan park days and dinner ADRs with HS and AK both being open later in the evening. (I know.. Fantasmic!.. but we've seen it a dozen times and are willing to give it up for a nice table-service dinner!)


We're in the same boat, but for September. We're doing HS on 9/30. Because we're doing brunch at the California Grill that morning we decided to book an early ADR at the HBD (4:30), that way we'll be able to do the Star Wars fireworks, or Fantasmic! if there are no SW fireworks.

We really want to do the dessert party though, and I'm worried that with the Great Movie Ride turning into Mickey's Runaway Railway that the SW fireworks might be ending? Does anyone know?


----------



## yulilin3

chuff88 said:


> We're in the same boat, but for September. We're doing HS on 9/30. Because we're doing brunch at the California Grill that morning we decided to book an early ADR at the HBD (4:30), that way we'll be able to do the Star Wars fireworks, or Fantasmic! if there are no SW fireworks.
> 
> We really want to do the dessert party though, and I'm worried that with the Great Movie Ride turning into Mickey's Runaway Railway that the SW fireworks might be ending? Does anyone know?


Mickey and Minnie runaway railway isn't slated to open until next year, probably in May so that would not be a factor at all


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Mickey and Minnie runaway railway isn't slated to open until next year, probably in May so that would not be a factor at all


Actually much later than May. More like Fall just before or around Star Wars.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> if there are no SW fireworks.


Do you know something I don't?


chuff88 said:


> I'm worried that with the Great Movie Ride turning into Mickey's Runaway Railway that the SW fireworks might be ending?


Maybe it's just me, but even if MRR was open in Sept, I'm not getting why SWaGS would end because of it. SWaGS took place when the GMR was still there.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Do you know something I don't?
> Maybe it's just me, but even if MRR was open in Sept, I'm not getting why SWaGS would end because of it. SWaGS took place when the GMR was still there.


They just don't have any fireworks scheduled past the end of July so I'm concerned they won't be? I know they often get added late so that might be all it is, but with the construction on great movie ride (which the projects are projected onto) I thought it might affect it.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> They just don't have any fireworks scheduled past the end of July so I'm concerned they won't be?


Normal, no need to be concerned.


chuff88 said:


> but with the construction on great movie ride (which the projects are projected onto) I thought it might affect it.


Nope, the exterior of the theater is expected, for the most part, to remain as it is.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Normal, no need to be concerned.
> Nope, the exterior of the theater is expected, for the most part, to remain as it is.


Oh good, that's great news. I have booked two special experiences (Return to Sleepy Hollow and the HEA dessert party) that are largely thing my mom will like because she's agreed to go on this trip that she's only moderately excited about, but I wanted to do a special thing that I was super excited about (because it's my birthday trip), and I picked the Star Wars dessert party. Like the whole trip is my special thing, but I wanted one SPECIAL special thing and I was going to be super bummed out if the thing I picked wasn't going to exist.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> but I wanted to do a special thing that I was super excited about (because it's my birthday trip), and I picked the Star Wars dessert party. Like the whole trip is my special thing, but I wanted one SPECIAL special thing and I was going to be super bummed out if the thing I picked wasn't going to exist.


Love the enthusiasm. If you have any SW related clothing, be sure you wear it. PM me your date when you know it so that I can be on the lookout at check in.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Love the enthusiasm. If you have any SW related clothing, be sure you wear it. PM me your date when you know it so that I can be on the lookout at check in.


I have a pretty sweet tank top that I plan to wear, and I might bring my R2D2 socks to throw on as well. We also have a small stuffed porg that's serving as our trip mascot, and we're planning to bring him so he can meet Chewie. We're planning to be there on September 30th!


----------



## kat_lh

Since there’s a MNSSHP on the night of my 40th birthday, I’ve opted for the dessert party as my all I can eat birthday cake - I’m so excited I can’t stand it! Yay for Star Wars birthdays!


----------



## yulilin3

New info on galactic nights
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...story-at-star-wars-galactic-nights-on-may-27/


----------



## rteetz

Heard Star Tours is back to randomized rides.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

kpd6901 said:


> I think I know the answer, but I am seeking clarification. The Star Wars dessert party. This currently IS or IS NOT like the MVMCP where your specialty ticket gets you into the park a little before party start, but you do NOT need to utilize one of your park ticket allocations from your Disney Ticket vacation package ( sorry, don't know if it's Disney My Way or Magic My Way, or whatever it's called). We'll be at HS twice, but have non-park days built in. So, using the evening of a non-park day for SW dessert party without wasting a park day would be ideal, but I assume it would have to be on a day we are already at the park all day.


It is nothing like the MNSSHP or MVMCP.
Those are hard ticketed events that allow only the ticket holders into the park for up to 8 hours.  There are special parades and fireworks.
The SW Dessert party (and the HEA dessert party) are paid events that give you desserts and a reserved VIP section to watch the fireworks from.  You must have park tickets to enter the park in addition to your dessert party pre paid reservations.


----------



## yaya74

Can anyone please share the experience on the "Star Wars guided vip tour" during the SUMMER season?? 
Was the viewing area for "Star Wars: A galaxy far far away" show shaded??
What would happen if my kid does not want to do Jedi Training or if the weather is bad??

TIA!


----------



## FastPasser.

yaya74 said:


> Was the viewing area for "Star Wars: A galaxy far far away" show shaded?


No


----------



## Vickie1016

yaya74 said:


> Was the viewing area for "Star Wars: A galaxy far far away" show shaded??





FastPasser. said:


> No



From past experience - in July - the sun  is BRUTAL waiting for this show to start.  DD wanted to be up close, so she could get a better view of BB8 - the heat & sun was too much for her, had to leave in the middle of the show and get her inside an air conditioned store (Thankfully DH was able to video tape the full show).


----------



## FastPasser.

Vickie1016 said:


> From past experience - in July - the sun is BRUTAL waiting for this show to start.


Because the tour group has a roped off area for viewing the show, the timeline I've seen indicates that they'll have a minimal wait.


----------



## Vickie1016

FastPasser. said:


> Because the tour group has a roped off area for viewing the show, the timeline I've seen indicates that they'll have a minimal wait.



In the summer months, that would be very helpful!  Good to know for the future, thank you!


----------



## FastPasser.

Vickie1016 said:


> In the summer months, that would be very helpful!  Good to know for the future, thank you!


But it's $99. If it's a hot sunny day and I wanted to watch the show, I'd arrive at the last minute. And if I wanted to get closer to SW characters, I'd visit the Launch Bay, it's air conditioned.


----------



## 3gr8boys

Star Wars planning question!  Does March of the First Order (I want to be near the intersection of Hollywood and Sunset?) lead into A Galaxy Far, Far Away?  Like, do i plan for 11:00  MotFO and 11:30 stage show.....sort of follow the march?  Or does that not work because I won't get a decent view of the show arriving so close to showtime?


----------



## FastPasser.

3gr8boys said:


> Star Wars planning question!  Does March of the First Order (I want to be near the intersection of Hollywood and Sunset?) lead into A Galaxy Far, Far Away?  Like, do i plan for 11:00  MotFO and 11:30 stage show.....sort of follow the march?  Or does that not work because I won't get a decent view of the show arriving so close to showtime?


Hoping I understand what you're asking. I assume you'll follow the MotFO to the stage once it moves on from the intersection, so you'll be at the Center Stage area for the 11:30 Galaxy Far Far Away show. You should be fine.


----------



## 3gr8boys

FastPasser. said:


> Hoping I understand what you're asking. I assume you'll follow the MotFO to the stage once it moves on from the intersection, so you'll be at the Center Stage area for the 11:30 Galaxy Far Far Away show. You should be fine.



Thank you!!!  This is one of the details I was feeling unsure about.


----------



## dreamer17555

Any idea when we will get an entertainment schedule for Star Wars Galactic Night? (Can you tell I am an overplanner? )


----------



## yulilin3

3gr8boys said:


> Star Wars planning question!  Does March of the First Order (I want to be near the intersection of Hollywood and Sunset?) lead into A Galaxy Far, Far Away?  Like, do i plan for 11:00  MotFO and 11:30 stage show.....sort of follow the march?  Or does that not work because I won't get a decent view of the show arriving so close to showtime?


Some people stay in front of the stage after motfo some leave, so you might find a spot right in front. The wait between shows is about 15 minutes


----------



## Mrjoshua

I'm hoping someone can shed some light on SWAGS versus Jingle Bell, Jingle Bam...

Last year apparently both were running during PART of the holiday season. Is this correct?

If both ran during the holiday season, was it shown double feature style at the Chinese Theater, or did the shows alternate nights?

I know SWAGS has a dessert party. Does JBJB have a dessert party?


----------



## yulilin3

Mrjoshua said:


> I'm hoping someone can shed some light on SWAGS versus Jingle Bell, Jingle Bam...
> 
> Last year apparently both were running during PART of the holiday season. Is this correct?
> 
> If both ran during the holiday season, was it shown double feature style at the Chinese Theater, or did the shows alternate nights?
> 
> I know SWAGS has a dessert party. Does JBJB have a dessert party?


Yes both shows ran during the last weeks of December. They would do jbjb first and then a couples of hours later (don't remember the exact timing, might have been an hour and a half later) they showed swags. The swags dessert party is inside launch Bay, jbjb dessert party is at the Chinese theater courtyard


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Yes both shows ran during the last weeks of December. They would do jbjb first and then a couples of hours later (don't remember the exact timing, might have been an hour and a half later) they showed swags. The swags dessert party is inside launch Bay, jbjb dessert party is at the Chinese theater courtyard


Do we anticipate it being the same way ( both each night) around Thanksgiving? Or alternating nights around Thanksgiving? Or do we really have no idea at this point? We are going between Thanksgiving and Dec. 1.

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

kpd6901 said:


> Do we anticipate it being the same way ( both each night) around Thanksgiving? Or alternating nights around Thanksgiving? Or do we really have no idea at this point? We are going between Thanksgiving and Dec. 1.
> 
> Thanks!


Last year it was just JBJB nightly at that time of year. Same in 2016. No guarantees what this year will bring.


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> Or do we really have no idea at this point?


I've got someone looking into it as we speak, stay tuned.


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> I've got someone looking into it as we speak, stay tuned.


Ok. We we're hoping to hit the dessert party (which comes with SWAGS, if I understand correctly), and was trying to schedule how to hit both swags and JBJB, but now this idea of it being the same night or not even being offered is throwing monkey wrenches into my brain.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Ok. We we're hoping to hit the dessert party (which comes with SWAGS, if I understand correctly), and was trying to schedule how to hit both swags and JBJB, but now this idea of it being the same night or not even being offered is throwing monkey wrenches into my brain.


If you're coming during Thanksgiving I would go with last year's schedule, only jbjb being offered


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> If you're coming during Thanksgiving I would go with last year's schedule, only jbjb being offered


So, that would assume no Star Wars dessert party either?


----------



## areno79

kpd6901 said:


> So, that would assume no Star Wars dessert party either?


Right...they don't have a Star Wars dessert party if they don't have the SWGS fireworks. They do have a JBJB dessert party to go with the JBJB fireworks.


----------



## yaya74

Regarding the Star Wars dessert party, is there any character mingling at the party? Are Chewbacca and B.B.8 meet & greet available at that time? I read some old reviews that people went to see them right before they went to desert party. Just want to make sure that these characters are still available and that the line is minimum at that time in the evening.... 

Also, are cheese and savory treats still offered at the party? 

thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

yaya74 said:


> Regarding the Star Wars dessert party, is there any character mingling at the party? Are Chewbacca and B.B.8 meet & greet available at that time? I read some old reviews that people went to see them right before they went to desert party. Just want to make sure that these characters are still available and that the line is minimum at that time in the evening....
> 
> Also, are cheese and savory treats still offered at the party?
> 
> thank you!


No characters mingling but launch bay is open until park closing so you can go meet the characters


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> If you're coming during Thanksgiving I would go with last year's schedule, only jbjb being offered


That would really suck. Huge SW fans here and no extra SW presence for a whole season?!?!? I would have thought that at least they would have it on select nights while JBJB was still on most nights. Here's to hoping!!


----------



## FastPasser.

yaya74 said:


> Regarding the Star Wars dessert party, is there any character mingling at the party?


Other than me, the only other character mingling at the party are the random walk throughs and unscheduled stops by the Stormtroopers.


yaya74 said:


> Just want to make sure that these characters are still available and that the line is minimum at that time in the evening.


 The lines are seldom long, but I wouldn't count on them being at a minimum during the party.


yaya74 said:


> Also, are cheese and savory treats still offered at the party?


They are at this time.


----------



## rlk

yaya74 said:


> Regarding the Star Wars dessert party, is there any character mingling at the party? Are Chewbacca and B.B.8 meet & greet available at that time? I read some old reviews that people went to see them right before they went to desert party. Just want to make sure that these characters are still available and that the line is minimum at that time in the evening....
> 
> Also, are cheese and savory treats still offered at the party?
> 
> thank you!



We attended this party last week during a very crowded Spring Break time.  We went to meet the characters midway through the party.  I think one meet & greet had one group ahead of us and the others had no line at all.

They had cheese, pita bread, and some spreads.


----------



## kpd6901

Star wars questions. When we went in 2015, it was the final SWW, with the parade March, and Darth's Mall - my 6yo (now 9), got himself encased in carbonite, which is nicely adorning our bookcase! I know about Launch Bay, and the Visa holder Kylo Ren photo op. Backlot Express seems to have permanently remained "Rebel Hangar".  What kinds of things might we expect to have gone away since then? We're going Thanksgiving time for about 10 days, so we are hoping for announcement of dessert party dates. Do we still make the Chewie Run? Again, our experience this time is different, since there is not a dedicated Star Wars day in mind. We'll be hitting HS twice during our stay.

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Star wars questions. When we went in 2015, it was the final SWW, with the parade March, and Darth's Mall - my 6yo (now 9), got himself encased in carbonite, which is nicely adorning our bookcase! I know about Launch Bay, and the Visa holder Kylo Ren photo op. Backlot Express seems to have permanently remained "Rebel Hangar".  What kinds of things might we expect to have gone away since then? We're going Thanksgiving time for about 10 days, so we are hoping for announcement of dessert party dates. Do we still make the Chewie Run? Again, our experience this time is different, since there is not a dedicated Star Wars day in mind. We'll be hitting HS twice during our stay.
> 
> Thanks!


First of all...sww...
Backlot express is no longer rebel hangar, there are a couple of sw items like the vader Waffles and chicken and Vader cupcake but that's about it
No chewie run needed since he meets all day every day
The 2 10 minute movies are worth a watch, party of the Jedi and the one that plays inside launch Bay


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> First of all...sww...
> Backlot express is no longer rebel hangar, there are a couple of sw items like the vader Waffles and chicken and Vader cupcake but that's about it
> No chewie run needed since he meets all day every day
> The 2 10 minute movies are worth a watch, party of the Jedi and the one that plays inside launch Bay


They just got two new cupcakes. A BB-9E one and a Kylo Ren one.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Backlot express is no longer rebel hangar, there are a couple of sw items like the vader Waffles and chicken and Vader cupcake but that's about it


Come on, you forgot the delicious Galactic Chicken Salad and the Padawan Limeade served with your choice of Millennium Falcon or Death Star Glow Cube for only $7.99. And let us not forget the very appealing BB-8 Souvenir Stein with your choice of Beverage for a measly $13.99.


rteetz said:


> They just got two new cupcakes. A BB-9E one and a Kylo Ren one.


Be still, my heart, and only $5.99.

See what happens when I don't have to go in.


----------



## PPFlight75

I just booked this party for our July trip. Yay!

If I understand correctly, there are tables throughout the LB and you stand to eat. What time is a good time to head out to the viewing area? Is that still standing only? Could anyone point me to pics of the viewing area and current  party offerings?

Thank you!


----------



## FastPasser.

PPFlight75 said:


> If I understand correctly, there are tables throughout the LB and you stand to eat.


There are no chairs. Tables are located at the far end of the Launch Bay between the BB-8 and other M&G locations. Depending on the number of guests, tables may be placed at the outdoor courtyard and Cantina area as well.


----------



## daisydee43

PPFlight75 said:


> I just booked this party for our July trip. Yay!
> 
> If I understand correctly, there are tables throughout the LB and you stand to eat. What time is a good time to head out to the viewing area? Is that still standing only? Could anyone point me to pics of the viewing area and current  party offerings?
> 
> We just went to this a few nights ago and it was amazing. There were plenty of tables to stand by; we were sure to line up early inside a aftercare checked in. Everyone gathers afterwards to be walked into the viewing area by the Storm Troopers around 8:35. Plenty of space in the viewing area. Everyone watched while  sitting down. Desserts were great. My favorite was freeze dried Nutella, blue panne cotta and warm bread pudding with sauce and ice cream. They are now giving out a storm trooper helmet small mug instead a d of the Chewbacca mug, but still pretty cool! You will LOVE this dessert party. We didn't care for the "Happily Ever After" dessert party. No comparison. The only good thing about that one was the actual viewing area on the garden. Mediocre desserts.


----------



## PPFlight75

FastPasser. said:


> There are no chairs. Tables are located at the far end of the Launch Bay between the BB-8 and other M&G locations. Depending on the number of guests, tables may be placed at the outdoor courtyard and Cantina area as well.


Thank you!


----------



## PPFlight75

I'm glad to hear there were plenty of tables. The only reviews I could find were pretty old, and one seemed to suggest you had to hunt for a table. I prefer to sit, but I'm ok to stand as long as there are enough tables.
I had also read to head out to the viewing area early to be able to get a good spot, but it's nice to hear everyone can sit to watch. That makes me feel better.I am short, so have a hard time seeing!!
I'm glad to hear you liked it so much and the food sounds great. I'm pretty excited!! Thank you for the info!!


----------



## FastPasser.

Just so you have all the info you need, just some FYIs.


PPFlight75 said:


> seemed to suggest you had to hunt for a table.


 That was true up until they revised the party about 6 months ago. It still is the case but only during peak times. Contrary to what's being posted that the summer months are going to be slow, Disney's own crowd level data is predicting otherwise, but what do they know. IE, the parties have a good chance of eventually selling out during your month of July, plus crowds will be higher at DHS due to TSL opening.


PPFlight75 said:


> I had also read to head out to the viewing area early to be able to get a good spot, but it's nice to hear everyone can sit to watch.


Again, it depends on the attendance number on your party night. Up until the peak of the Spring Break season and immediately after it ended, party attendance was somewhat low. However during busier Spring Breaks, it sold out almost every night. Whenever it is sold out, 210 guests are not able to sit at the viewing area.


----------



## PPFlight75

FastPasser. said:


> Just so you have all the info you need, just some FYIs.
> That was true up until they revised the party about 6 months ago. It still is the case but only during peak times. Contrary to what's being posted that the summer months are going to be slow, Disney's own crowd level data is predicting otherwise, but what do they know. IE, the parties have a good chance of eventually selling out during your month of July, plus crowds will be higher at DHS due to TSL opening.
> Again, it depends on the attendance number on your party night. Up until the peak of the Spring Break season and immediately after it ended, party attendance was somewhat low. However during busier Spring Breaks, it sold out almost every night. Whenever it is sold out, 210 guests are not able to sit at the viewing area.


Thank you @FastPasser. This is very helpful information and we will plan on it being busy and full! We will plan accordingly!!


----------



## momof2halls

dreamer17555 said:


> Any idea when we will get an entertainment schedule for Star Wars Galactic Night? (Can you tell I am an overplanner? )


Yes, any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Does anyone have a map showing where the viewing area is?  Can you see all the effects on the buildings from here?  Most of the reviews are older so has the food changed at all or is it the same?  Thanks for any information still trying to decide between this and HEA Plaza dessert party.


----------



## Corey127

Any guesses when the August Dessert parties will be released?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Ok, so I just saw these pics on FB  
I remember awhile back they were casting for her, is this a random or are Rey and Chewy out and about now?


----------



## rteetz

MommyinHonduras said:


> Ok, so I just saw these pics on FB View attachment 317559 View attachment 317559
> I remember awhile back they were casting for her, is this a random or are Rey and Chewy out and about now?


No this is from them walking back after the stage show.


----------



## FastPasser.

MommyinHonduras said:


> Ok, so I just saw these pics on FBI remember awhile back they were casting for her, is this a random or are Rey and Chewy out and about now?


I talked to that little girl in the photo when I checked the family into the SW dessert party. Had I not already selected the family of the night, I would have chosen them. She was so cute, and what a smile.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> I talked to that little girl in the photo when I checked the family into the SW dessert party. Had I not already selected the family of the night, I would have chosen them. She was so cute, and what a smile.


The smile, and the Birkenstocks with socks warm my cold northwest heart.


----------



## Melissa Messina

Hey there. Just joining the forum. I’m celebrating my birthday with a dessert party on 8/27   So…how soon does anybody think the dates will open up for booking?


----------



## yulilin3

Melissa Messina said:


> Hey there. Just joining the forum. I’m celebrating my birthday with a dessert party on 8/27   So…how soon does anybody think the dates will open up for booking?


Usually opens up two to three months prior


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Love the enthusiasm. If you have any SW related clothing, be sure you wear it. PM me your date when you know it so that I can be on the lookout at check in.


I saw in another thread that you said you don’t work weekends, and our party would probably be on a Sunday! I’m bummed, I was excited to meet you! You’ve been so helpful!


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I saw in another thread that you said you don’t work weekends, and our party would probably be on a Sunday! I’m bummed, I was excited to meet you! You’ve been so helpful!


Thanks for the kind words. I really enjoy meeting Disers, but annoying and harassing hundreds of guests every week  is hard work and as I'm older than dirt, I need to rejuvenate. Just kidding, I've reached the point where on most weeks, I can pretty much choose which events I'll work and on what days, kinda of a sweet deal.


----------



## dreamer17555

Just double checking- How early can you check in for the Star Wars Dessert Party? I am showing an 8:00 start time. Is that the soonest you can check in or should I plan to be there early to get checked in? Thanks!


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

FastPasser. said:


> Whenever it is sold out, 210 guests are not able to sit at the viewing area.



I was at a sold out party Easter week and we were able to sit easily - there was room for everyone as far as I know, but maybe I missed people not getting in.  I've been to 2 parties since the viewing area was moved to be in front of the theater and both times everyone sat the entire time.  The view is spectacular.


----------



## ArielSRL

scrappingbuckeye said:


> I was at a sold out party Easter week and we were able to sit easily - there was room for everyone as far as I know, but maybe I missed people not getting in.  I've been to 2 parties since the viewing area was moved to be in front of the theater and both times everyone sat the entire time.  The view is spectacular.


Good to hear!


----------



## FastPasser.

scrappingbuckeye said:


> I was at a sold out party Easter week and we were able to sit easily


Do you recall what day that was?


scrappingbuckeye said:


> I've been to 2 parties since the viewing area was moved to be in front of the theater and both times everyone sat the entire time.


Last time I went with a sold out party and stayed for a few minutes, I noticed that they were standing. I assumed there wasn't enough room for everyone to sit, but it could be that the people in front stood, so anyone sitting had to stand. I'll have to check again, although it's  not sold out.


----------



## FastPasser.

dreamer17555 said:


> Just double checking- How early can you check in for the Star Wars Dessert Party? I am showing an 8:00 start time. Is that the soonest you can check in or should I plan to be there early to get checked in? Thanks!


Officially, 45 minutes before the start time, but sometimes they're set up 10 to 15 minutes before that.


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

FastPasser. said:


> Do you recall what day that was?



Yes Tuesday April 3rd - I only was able to get a reservation after someone cancelled, I decided to book at the last minute and it took me several days of checking to get in.  The other day I was there was March 15th.  The April party seemed a little more crowded but not more than I've usually experienced.  I'm fairly sure it was sold out since I had a hard time getting a reservation.  

To be honest I was surprised that people stayed seated at the April party - it was nice though.  I felt like I had plenty of room honestly, the new location is 1000 times better. 

You're right though if the people in front decide to stand everyone will have to stand.  Perhaps I was just lucky and people were tired.


----------



## FastPasser.

scrappingbuckeye said:


> I'm fairly sure it was sold out since I had a hard time getting a reservation.


Yes, it was likely sold out. I was there the day after, and that party was maxed out. That was the last busy week of the WDW spring break season and most of the parties were either close to selling or were sold out. Since then, it's back to normal levels, very quiet. Are you using the Captain Phasma stein much?


----------



## scrappingbuckeye

FastPasser. said:


> Are you using the Captain Phasma stein much?



No, I'll just add it to my Star Wars display collection with my popcorn buckets.  I didn't even pick them up at the 2nd party since I already had one.  My oldest is in college now and my youngest is still in high school, of course their spring breaks are different so I took them at different times.  

I enjoy the Star Wars dessert party a lot, I've think I've been through all of the different setups lol.  My husband's favorite party was the Villain Party in 2016, he still talks about it.  Too bad they haven't brought that one back.


----------



## FastPasser.

scrappingbuckeye said:


> My husband's favorite party was the Villain Party in 2016, he still talks about it. Too bad they haven't brought that one back.


Most of the people who attended the villains party loved it and CMs certainly enjoyed working it, but I guess it wasn't meant to be for a number of reasons.


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars runners - Disney is giving $10 off Galactic Nights if you sign up at the race expo.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I am so excited about this party hearing you all talk about it! 7 weeks from Monday!


----------



## MinnieMSue

We loved the villains party too!  We really enjoyed the Star Wars party when we did it on 10/1/2016 but sadly missed the show because an awful storm cancelled it. It was our last night there and my daughter’s birthday. So we are hoping to try again. We feel our odds are good since it is so rare to cancel. Going June 26. Very excited!  Also going to hit the Frozen Party at Epcot on July 4 and hope to get HEA party July 3. We don’t like desserts that much but do like the viewing opportunities with no hassle.


----------



## Roxyfire

MinnieMSue said:


> We loved the villains party too!  We really enjoyed the Star Wars party when we did it on 10/1/2016 but sadly missed the show because an awful storm cancelled it. It was our last night there and my daughter’s birthday. So we are hoping to try again. We feel our odds are good since it is so rare to cancel. Going June 26. Very excited!  Also going to hit the Frozen Party at Epcot on July 4 and hope to get HEA party July 3. We don’t like desserts that much but do like the viewing opportunities with no hassle.



Oh boy I remember that night well! That is also my birthday and I had planned to do the dessert party that night but changed my mind since it was our travel day and first night there. We went to HS anyway and it just poured like crazy after 5 or 6 pm for the rest of the evening.


----------



## FastPasser.

MinnieMSue said:


> We really enjoyed the Star Wars party when we did it on 10/1/2016 but sadly missed the show because an awful storm cancelled it.





Roxyfire said:


> Oh boy I remember that night well! .


I was there as well. It was a hectic ending to the party.


MinnieMSue said:


> Going June 26. Very excited!  Also going to hit the Frozen Party at Epcot on July 4 and hope to get HEA party July 3.


WOW!!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> I was there as well. It was a hectic ending to the party.



I remember feeling so bad for folks that night, especially since it had been a beautiful warm afternoon.


----------



## FastPasser.

Roxyfire said:


> I remember feeling so bad for folks that night


Hey, what about me? At that time we were giving out the souvenir gift at the viewing area, so a huge rolling bin filled with 250 Chewbacca steins had to be brought to one of the towers. Because the show was cancelled, that same bin had to be brought back to the Launch Bay so that the steins could be handed out to party guests. Guess who did that in the pouring rain, twice? Ok. I'm kidding, don't feel bad, just another day of making the magic.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Hey, what about me? At that time we were giving out the souvenir gift at the viewing area, so a huge rolling bin filled with 250 Chewbacca steins had to be brought to one of the towers. Because the show was cancelled, that same bin had to be brought back to the Launch Bay so that the steins could be handed out to party guests. Guess who did that in the pouring rain, twice? Ok. I'm kidding, don't feel bad, just another day of making the magic.


You are such a "trooper" - pardon the pun!!


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> Hey, what about me? At that time we were giving out the souvenir gift at the viewing area, so a huge rolling bin filled with 250 Chewbacca steins had to be brought to one of the towers. Because the show was cancelled, that same bin had to be brought back to the Launch Bay so that the steins could be handed out to party guests. Guess who did that in the pouring rain, twice? Ok. I'm kidding, don't feel bad, just another day of making the magic.



Hey now employees too! Carrying around that stuff in the rain has to be pretty troublesome. I don't even like dragging my groceries 3 or 4 feet into the house in the rain, so that's some dedication right there.


----------



## 123SA

Still no August dates for the dessert party.  Last year I booked on 4/20 for the end of August.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Roxyfire said:


> Oh boy I remember that night well! That is also my birthday and I had planned to do the dessert party that night but changed my mind since it was our travel day and first night there. We went to HS anyway and it just poured like crazy after 5 or 6 pm for the rest of the evening.



What a coincidence. I had my walker so when we bailed on the party we went through the rain to hit toy story mania and they let us ride twice which turns out to be painful on your trigger arm. Anyway as we left the park in the pouring rain we sadly walked past the roped off empty viewing area to the ridiculously long bus lines. There a big family sang happy birthday to my daughter and the huge section of bus line sang along too. It cheered her up but she has been sad about missing that show ever since. All the parties this year are probably overkill but we have never seen illuminations in all of our trips and haven’t seen happily ever after before either. Star Wars too is new to us so it will be a fun series of night shows. Plus throw in two Independence Day shows and we have a big trip of night time fun!


----------



## MinnieMSue

FastPasser. said:


> Hey, what about me? At that time we were giving out the souvenir gift at the viewing area, so a huge rolling bin filled with 250 Chewbacca steins had to be brought to one of the towers. Because the show was cancelled, that same bin had to be brought back to the Launch Bay so that the steins could be handed out to party guests. Guess who did that in the pouring rain, twice? Ok. I'm kidding, don't feel bad, just another day of making the magic.



OMG I saw you with that huge gray bin I guess! We went over and talked to a CM or two who were  standing with it. I specifically remember talking to a woman who didn’t want to confirm the show would be cancelled but was very happy that I commented on how I knew it couldn’t be helped with the weather being what it was. I kept pulling up my radar and seeing that huge storm blob over us and knew there was no way he show was happening. We sat along a wall near the bin for awhile and discussed what to do before ultimately bailing before it was officially canceled. You had to have been soaked pushing that bin around the park!


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> You are such a "trooper" - pardon the pun!


I'm not sure I can.


Roxyfire said:


> that's some dedication right there.


Not really, the fun times outweigh the challenging times.... by a lot. The CMs in Events Operations Group which facilitates the SW party and the Frozen dessert parties, plus the thousands of special and private events all over WDW are so accustomed to standing for hours in the rain, heat and cold that it doesn't phase them.


MinnieMSue said:


> OMG I saw you with that huge gray bin I guess!


My finger prints may be on your Chewy steins.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> You are such a "trooper" - pardon the pun!!


Certainly the right size for it


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Certainly the right size for it


What, did you omit the word "not"? Both of you have met me, so you know that I'm no where near Trooper size. Although I do have the snarky personality for it.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> What, did you omit the word "not"? Both of you have met me, so you know that I'm no where near Trooper size. Although I do have the snarky personality for it.


Hey, height, like age and weight, is just a number.....


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Hey, height, like age and weight, is just a number.....


As said by short people, old people and Pooh size people, which I am two of those.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> As said by short people, old people and Pooh size people, which I am two of those.


I fit all three!!  ha ha ha...now where are those desserts again?


----------



## MinnieMSue

FastPasser. said:


> I'm not sure I can.
> Not really, the fun times outweigh the challenging times.... by a lot. The CMs in Events Operations Group which facilitates the SW party and the Frozen dessert parties, plus the thousands of special and private events all over WDW are so accustomed to standing for hours in the rain, heat and cold that it doesn't phase them.
> My finger prints may be on your Chewy steins.



They very well may be lol!


----------



## chuff88

123SA said:


> Still no August dates for the dessert party.  Last year I booked on 4/20 for the end of August.


It looks like the August show times have at least been set now, so the dessert parties shouldn't be far behind (I'd assume).


----------



## dismom57

Last night's party was another one for the scrap book, first time in new viewing area.  It was very impressive, and we have three new mugs for the collection.



FastPasser. said:


> As said by short people, old people and Pooh size people, which I am two of those



Thinking you might have been working last night FastPasser, but I did not want to make your worlds collide.  The CM's were all great, now we will join with those  waiting for August dates.


----------



## FastPasser.

dismom57 said:


> Thinking you might have been working last night FastPasser, but I did not want to make your worlds collide.


Yes I was, you should have let me know. Did you see a tall, good looking young man, he would have told you where I was.


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> I fit all three!!  ha ha ha...now where are those desserts again?


Will you be dusting off your portable food trays anytime soon?


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Will you be dusting off your portable food trays anytime soon?


Hahaha...you remembered them!

Working on a trip after thanksgiving, but that would be the JBJB timeframe...So not sure about that.

Also my buddy Nancy and I are working on a Feb trip...will definitely check with you for your schedule !


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> but that would be the JBJB timeframe...So not sure about that.


IMO, and excluding the show, it's the best dessert party on property, if they have it that is.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> IMO, and excluding the show, it's the best dessert party on property, if they have it that is.


Totally agree with you there...!!!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> IMO, and excluding the show, it's the best dessert party on property, if they have it that is.


Gingerbread drinky drink!!


----------



## areno79

yulilin3 said:


> Gingerbread drinky drink!!


I had more of those than I care to admit when I went to the JBJB dessert party with a bunch of other Dis'ers from 1st week of December 2016 thread. But in my defense, I was trying to be festive


----------



## dismom57

FastPasser. said:


> Yes I was, you should have let me know. Did you see a tall, good looking young man, he would have told you where I was.


We escorted the young pod racer who needed a head start to the viewing area.  Headed to FEA party tonight, hoping the weather holds off.


----------



## FastPasser.

dismom57 said:


> We escorted the young pod racer who needed a head start to the viewing area.  Headed to FEA party tonight, hoping the weather holds off.


Looking at your avatar, I believe I gave you your credentials and instructions for what to do with the pod racer in prep for the escort.

The weather is looking very iffy and that's too bad. That party is so much nicer when it's outside, not that it's bad inside. Have a great party either way.


----------



## FastPasser.

areno79 said:


> But in my defense, I was trying to be festive


Oh, that was you, should have known.


----------



## areno79

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, that was you, should have known.


----------



## FastPasser.

dismom57 said:


> Headed to FEA party tonight, hoping the weather holds off.


Was it moved indoors?


----------



## yulilin3

Not sw or dhs related but i know some of you for many years on this board and wanted to share. Gustavo ( my son) started with British revolution at Epcot today. Not sure what his schedule is yet but he will take over bass from now on (main bass player left) so if you're at the park and see a skinny, short, kid that looks 15 that would be my son 
He's still singing with frog choir  and ragtime gals over at universal


----------



## MinnieMSue

yulilin3 said:


> Not sw or dhs related but i know some of you for many years on this board and wanted to share. Gustavo ( my son) started with British revolution at Epcot today. Not sure what his schedule is yet but he will take over bass from now on (main bass player left) so if you're at the park and see a skinny, short, kid that looks 15 that would be my son
> He's still singing with frog choir  and ragtime gals over at universal



Wow! That’s great!  Maybe we will see him this summer!


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Not sw or dhs related but i know some of you for many years on this board and wanted to share. Gustavo ( my son) started with British revolution at Epcot today. Not sure what his schedule is yet but he will take over bass from now on (main bass player left) so if you're at the park and see a skinny, short, kid that looks 15 that would be my son
> He's still singing with frog choir  and ragtime gals over at universal



So you're saying he's a double-agent?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> So you're saying he's a double-agent?


Spreading the magic


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Gustavo ( my son) started with British revolution at Epcot today.


That's terrific. Our office is next door to UK, I'll be there tomorrow night and will make a point of stopping by.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> That's terrific. Our office is next door to UK, I'll be there tomorrow night and will make a point of stopping by.


Not sure if he'll be there tomorrow but when i find out I'll let you know


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Not sw or dhs related but i know some of you for many years on this board and wanted to share. Gustavo ( my son) started with British revolution at Epcot today. Not sure what his schedule is yet but he will take over bass from now on (main bass player left) so if you're at the park and see a skinny, short, kid that looks 15 that would be my son
> He's still singing with frog choir  and ragtime gals over at universal


::: adds British Revolution attendance to schedule :::


----------



## chuff88

Looks like the August dessert parties can be reserved now.


----------



## Aladora

chuff88 said:


> Looks like the August dessert parties can be reserved now.



I can see the dates on the website but can’t find availability for Aug 27!


----------



## chuff88

Aladora said:


> I can see the dates on the website but can’t find availability for Aug 27!


I didn't see availability on any dates I looked at, so maybe they posted them but like missed a step?


----------



## FastPasser.

Patience!


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Patience!


Not one of my particular strengths.


----------



## Aladora

FastPasser. said:


> Patience!



Never!


----------



## hmwinter85

If they are still working on August dates I'll give it a little while before I start stalking the website for Sept dates.  This party is an absolute must do for my Star Wars obsessed, I'm going to be a Stormtrooper when I grow up 4 year old son.  This trip is going to be a surprise for him and I want to make sure to do something special since he's getting a little sister in about a month and I know he's going to have a hard time adjusting from only child to having a baby in the house.


----------



## dismom57

And August is finished ..... hit the search button twice and it is ready to go.


----------



## GillianP1301

Booked Dessert Party for Aug 29th this morning!

I noticed this in the description. Is Disney Movie Magic the seasonal show or is end of September the end for SWaGS?

_Enjoy an out-of-this-world selection of desserts and specialty drinks—including alcoholic beverage options. Nibble on Darth Vader cupcakes, and then blast off from Star Wars Launch Bay as you make your way to the best spot in the universe to experience Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular show and—beginning October 1, 2018—Disney Movie Magic! To remember the very unique evening for a long time (in a galaxy not so far, far away), you'll receive a souvenir Star Wars novelty_​


----------



## Aladora

It took two different browsers and moving a bunch of ADRs around this morning but I got us in for the Aug 27th party!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

GillianP1301 said:


> Is Disney Movie Magic the seasonal show or is end of September the end for SWaGS?


SWaGS is expected to continue beyond Sept. Movie Magic is a 10 minute projection show which is currently being shown 20 minutes before SWaGS. I'm unclear why the description says "beginning October 1, 2018—Disney Movie Magic!" because it has been playing. I wouldn't be concerned even if it's suspended at some point until Oct 1st, it's filler with generic Disney stuff.


----------



## GillianP1301

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS is expected to continue beyond Sept. Movie Magic is a 10 minute projection show which is currently being shown 20 minutes before SWaGS. I'm unclear why the description says "beginning October 1, 2018—Disney Movie Magic!" because it has been playing. I wouldn't be concerned even if it's suspended at some point until Oct 1st, it's filler with generic Disney stuff.



Thank you for clarifying. I had completely missed that there was a projection show added at DHS. Do the SWaGS dessert party attendees get taken outside in time to see it?


----------



## FastPasser.

GillianP1301 said:


> Do the SWaGS dessert party attendees get taken outside in time to see it?


Yes, the Stormtroopers drop off party Guests at the viewing area about 5 minutes before MM begins. Party Guests can also enter the viewing area earlier if they wish.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aladora said:


> It took two different browsers and moving a bunch of ADRs around this morning but I got us in for the Aug 27th party!!!



I’ve just booked 27th too.


----------



## Skywise

hmwinter85 said:


> This party is an absolute must do for my Star Wars obsessed, I'm going to be a Stormtrooper when I grow up 4 year old son.



Have you explained to him that the Stormtroopers are target fodder, second only to the droid army units?  Roger, Roger! 
(Yes, I had a luke skywalker halloween costume, why do you ask?!  Wanted to be Chewbacca but they were sold out...)


----------



## yaya74

just booked the dessert party for my family for August 1. 
Questions:
1. The party starts at 8:30pm. The board suggests to get lanyard 30 minutes prior to the starting time. If I do that, do I get to enter the party area before 8:30pm?
2. If I want to meet Chewbacca and BB-8, when would be a better time to do so?? Before or after I pick up my lanyard?? During the dessert party??????
3. The fireworks is scheduled to start at 10pm that night. When will we need to leave the party to the viewing area??

TIA!


----------



## JRoyster86

Just booked the dessert party for August 16th. Haven’t been since August 2016 so I’m excited! It was a highlight of our last trip!


----------



## FastPasser.

yaya74 said:


> Questions:
> 1. The party starts at 8:30pm. The board suggests to get lanyard 30 minutes prior to the starting time. If I do that, do I get to enter the party area before 8:30pm?
> 2. If I want to meet Chewbacca and BB-8, when would be a better time to do so?? Before or after I pick up my lanyard?? During the dessert party??????
> 3. The fireworks is scheduled to start at 10pm that night. When will we need to leave the party to the viewing area??
> 
> TIA!


1. Check in begins at least 45 minutes before the start time, but unless you want the pick of the tables, it's not necessary to check in or line up that early. Everyone enters at the same time regardless of when they check in.
2. Whatever works best for you.
3. Guests are escorted to the viewing area at exactly the right time by the Stormtroopers. You may, if you wish, leave before that.


----------



## hmwinter85

Skywise said:


> Have you explained to him that the Stormtroopers are target fodder, second only to the droid army units?  Roger, Roger!
> (Yes, I had a luke skywalker halloween costume, why do you ask?!  Wanted to be Chewbacca but they were sold out...)



I have and he doesn't care, lol.  He loves to pretend to be blasted and fall to the ground in dramatic fashion.  If he is brave enough to do Jedi training on our trip I kind of expect him to drop his lightsaber and fall to the ground pretending to be dead when he has to fight Darth/Kylo.

He also thinks the droid army from the cartoons are the funniest thing ever and will often yell at me if I say Roger Dodger, instead of Roger, Roger which I do a lot just to mess with him, cause you know good parenting and all, lol.


----------



## kalliyan1

Do they serve the ice cream novelties at the party?....mickey bars, choc. covered bananas, etc?


----------



## 3gr8boys

kalliyan1 said:


> Do they serve the ice cream novelties at the party?....mickey bars, choc. covered bananas, etc?



Last week there was an ice cream sundae bar.  If the ice cream novelties were there, I didn't see them.  

For what it's worth, the flash frozen whipped Nutella is a scrumptious "frozen" treat!!!


----------



## ECCMama812

We're headed to WDW for a quick trip for the Galactic Nights.  Does anyone have experience signing up or observed signups for Jedi Training during Galactic Nights?  I've tried searching, but haven't found anything specific for Galactic Nights.  Thank you!


----------



## Araminta18

My husband and I are going in September, and he's a big Star Wars fan (I'm a fan too, but not quite as much as him  ).  We have a 6:30 pm ADR at Hollywood Brown Derby on Friday, Sept 21st.  How early do we need to be to get a good view spot for Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular?  Is it hard to get a good spot?  Or would we be able to finish eating and then just kind of sneak out and find a spot quickly for just the two of us?


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Araminta18 said:


> My husband and I are going in September, and he's a big Star Wars fan (I'm a fan too, but not quite as much as him  ).  We have a 6:30 pm ADR at Hollywood Brown Derby on Friday, Sept 21st.  How early do we need to be to get a good view spot for Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular?  Is it hard to get a good spot?  Or would we be able to finish eating and then just kind of sneak out and find a spot quickly for just the two of us?



I'll also be there in September. I was just looking on the website and noticed that there are no performance times listed for any date after August 31st. I haven't read or heard anything about the show ending in August. Have they just not listed the times yet?


----------



## Araminta18

BrdwayBoy said:


> I'll also be there in September. I was just looking on the website and noticed that there are no performance times listed for any date after August 31st. I haven't read or heard anything about the show ending in August. Have they just not listed the times yet?



I assume they just haven’t listed the times. I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## nimbuscat

Planning ahead for December. Going by last year's schedule, I know that they brought SWAGS fireworks back the week before Christmas (which is when we'll be there)...did they also bring the SW dessert party, or was it *only* the JBJB dessert party that week? Any insight would be helpful as I start to plan out ADRs for that week. Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Araminta18 said:


> I assume they just haven’t listed the times. I wouldn’t worry.


Yep Disney is slow at getting that stuff out.


----------



## FastPasser.

nimbuscat said:


> did they also bring the SW dessert party, or was it *only* the JBJB dessert party that week?


SWaGS and the SW dessert party resumed on Dec 15th and both shows and dessert parties were offered.


----------



## nimbuscat

FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS and the SW dessert party resumed on Dec 15th and both shows and dessert parties were offered.



 You just saved my whole ADR plan! Now let's hope they stick to the same schedule as 2017...!


----------



## luvallprincesses

yulilin3 said:


> *Jedi Training Trials of the Temple*​This popular entertainment offering is being reimagined with new characters. Younglings will be guided to the site of a secret and ancient Jedi temple where they will face villains such as Darth Vader and Kylo Ren  and discover if they have the makings of a true Jedi. -
> Sign ups are at the Indiana Jones store in between  50s Prime Time and Indiana Jones Theater. First come, first served. Allow at least an hour for this experience. Kids have to check in 30 minutes before their reservations times and the show lasts about 15 minutes.


 @yulilin3   Is there a consistent schedule for this?  I’m specifically interested in knowing when the last two time slots are. We have a Hollywood and Vine pre park opening ADR (so we are able to get an early sign up) but then are hopping to Epcot for awhile, would like to sign up to do the training later in the afternoon. Is that a predictable time?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I are doing the Star Wars Tour with 2 Star Wars fans. This includes some kind of fireworks viewing. Excluding the desserts, would doing the fireworks dessert party give us anything that we are not already getting? I’m struggling to find current detailed info about either event. So far, all I can see is that we would get the desserts and maybe be escorted to the viewing area by Storm Troopers - is that correct?


----------



## Araminta18

Ok peeps, Star Wars dessert party worth it or not? We have a 6:30 ADR at Brown Derby but the more I think about it the more I think it may be worth it to get a good spot for the fireworks. My husband is a big SW fan and I want to make sure he sees the show. Neither of us drink so that’s not an incentive for the party. Thoughts?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Araminta18 said:


> Ok peeps, Star Wars dessert party worth it or not? We have a 6:30 ADR at Brown Derby but the more I think about it the more I think it may be worth it to get a good spot for the fireworks. My husband is a big SW fan and I want to make sure he sees the show. Neither of us drink so that’s not an incentive for the party. Thoughts?


Only you can decide whether or not $79 per person is worth it to you.

For us, it is because I wanted a secured viewing spot. The open bar was a nice bonus for my husband and son. I've heard they have the best desserts of all the parties.

I hate sitting around holding ground. Everyone's tolerance for that stuff varies.


----------



## 3gr8boys

Yeah, "worth it" is subjective.  We went to the SWAGS dessert party (me, DH, DS15, DS11) a couple of weeks ago partially because I wanted an indulgence and partially  because enjoying the show was a priority.  I am really glad we did.

The food was good....I ate plenty of  cheese, olives and fruit in addition to sweets.  The flash frozen whipped-nuttella did not disappoint!  

I thought being able to sit and relax in the viewing area was great....especially while waiting between the pre-show (I forget the name of the movie montage) and SWAGS.  I can understand why some folks feel that it is a bit too close to appreciate all of the fireworks, but I liked that they were going off even to the  sides.....didn't miss what I didn't see.  Really appreciated the viewing area (felt like dessert party folks were the only people watching) when SWAGS was over and I stood up, turned around and saw the crowd standing at the rope a bit behind us.

The only disappointment for me was that I didn't get to meet FastPasser.


----------



## Araminta18

zebrastreyepz said:


> Only you can decide whether or not $79 per person is worth it to you.
> 
> For us, it is because I wanted a secured viewing spot. The open bar was a nice bonus for my husband and son. I've heard they have the best desserts of all the parties.
> 
> I hate sitting around holding ground. Everyone's tolerance for that stuff varies.



Thanks!  Yea, I'm looking for different opinions, especially if you've done the dessert party after a big dinner, or watched the fireworks without going to the dessert party and with the dessert party (probably should have been clearer  ).  Glad to know that you thought it was worth it--the viewing spot was good, in your opinion?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  Yea, I'm looking for different opinions, especially if you've done the dessert party after a big dinner, or watched the fireworks without going to the dessert party and with the dessert party (probably should have been clearer  ).  Glad to know that you thought it was worth it--the viewing spot was good, in your opinion?


Our first one will be six weeks from today.

I tried waiting March 2017 and we tried staking out a spot 2 hours ahead of time and I got bored and we left. Said I'd never do it again so I am giving this a go as Star Wars is really big deal in our family.

I've seen the layout and the spot looks wonderful, IMO.

I wouldn't do a big dinner before the dessert party. I plan on QS at maybe 5PM or so for this one.

For our HEA party, we have dinner at Tony's at 1PM and I expect to still be full when that party comes around later in the evening.


----------



## pooh'smate

We loved the dessert party. I am the only SW fan in our house and even my dh loved it. I would not eat a big meal before you go though.


----------



## FastPasser.

3gr8boys said:


> The only disappointment for me was that I didn't get to meet FastPasser.


I'm also disappointed whenever I miss out on meeting someone as well.


----------



## ArielSRL

3gr8boys said:


> The only disappointment for me was that I didn't get to meet FastPasser.


I'm so glad we did get to meet him last year but I'm worried we won't get to see him again before he retires!


----------



## ArielSRL

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  Yea, I'm looking for different opinions, especially if you've done the dessert party after a big dinner, or watched the fireworks without going to the dessert party and with the dessert party (probably should have been clearer  ).  Glad to know that you thought it was worth it--the viewing spot was good, in your opinion?


We did the party last year. I had planned for us to have an earlier dinner but it didn't work out that way so we had a QS right before. Because of that, we weren't very hungry at all. So I wouldn't advise a dinner right beforehand if you want to partake in the treats.

And as far as a reserved spot, I did it when the viewing area was different, but it is totally worth it to my family. My husband has social anxiety so crowds are not good for him and I have 2 impatient littles who wouldn't do well with waiting, so we did both the Star Wars one and the HEA one at MK.

We did do general viewing in 2016 when it was the previous Star Wars show but that one didn't have projections so it wasn't imperative to be that close.


----------



## yulilin3

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  Yea, I'm looking for different opinions, especially if you've done the dessert party after a big dinner, or watched the fireworks without going to the dessert party and with the dessert party (probably should have been clearer  ).  Glad to know that you thought it was worth it--the viewing spot was good, in your opinion?


It depends between the monetary value and the peace of mind value...will you eat $79 worth of food? no, especially after a big dinner and if you don't indulge in alcoholic beverages...so you will have to see if it's worth it for the main reason of not having to stay in one spot for 2 hours, in the heat or rain.
I have done the dessert party a couple of times and stalked out a spot without it as well. I can tell you that if you or your family are SW fans it's fun to be inside, surrounded by SW atmosphere, the food and drinks are great. Then not worrying about a spot and coming out shortly before Disney Movie Magic starts and having a front row, elevated spot is great.
Now to me personally this spot is too close to the action and you might miss some of the wider aspects of the show but still a good spot.
 My favorite and best spot for this show is the taped walkway between center stage and the projection towers,the word has come out though and this spot is filled very early, hence why you need to grab this spot 2 hours before. Especially in the summer months this wait can be brutal


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  Yea, I'm looking for different opinions, especially if you've done the dessert party after a big dinner, or watched the fireworks without going to the dessert party and with the dessert party (probably should have been clearer  ).  Glad to know that you thought it was worth it--the viewing spot was good, in your opinion?


I personally find the viewing area to be far too close now. There was significant obstruction of the fireworks IMO. Pretty solid view of the projections, I think.

Not sure if there have been any changes since we last did it, but we also didn’t like how crowded the dessert party was and that you had to stand the entire time.

We don’t regret doing it, but won’t do it again unless something significant changes about the viewing area and the party itself. We much preferred it years ago when the dessert party itself was held outside in the viewing area.


----------



## elgerber

I did this last year, when the viewing was not where it is now. Do other people agree with the previous posters that the new viewing area is too close?


----------



## Mopedmom1

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  Yea, I'm looking for different opinions, especially if you've done the dessert party after a big dinner, or watched the fireworks without going to the dessert party and with the dessert party (probably should have been clearer  ).  Glad to know that you thought it was worth it--the viewing spot was good, in your opinion?


We just did this party in March and really enjoyed it. If it were me I would have a late lunch at the Derby and a small protein snack (to offset all the sugar from the desserts!) in the early evening to tide me over until the party started.


----------



## Laura's Dad

I noticed on the WDW website that the attractions listed for Star Wars Galactic Nights did not include Rock 'n Roller Coaster.  I was really looking forward to riding it with the Star Wars themeing.  Do you think this is just an omission or do you think that it will not be open during Galactic Nights?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## yulilin3

Laura's Dad said:


> I noticed on the WDW website that the attractions listed for Star Wars Galactic Nights did not include Rock 'n Roller Coaster.  I was really looking forward to riding it with the Star Wars themeing.  Do you think this is just an omission or do you think that it will not be open during Galactic Nights?  Any help would be appreciated.


They have not posted RnRC for GN in the previous nights and t has been open with SW music. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> I did this last year, when the viewing was not where it is now. Do other people agree with the previous posters that the new viewing area is too close?


yes, too close to appreciate the wideness of the show but still better than other spots. If you are doing the party the best spot in the viewing area is back and to the left as you look towards the Chinese Theater


----------



## Laura's Dad

yulilin3 said:


> They have not posted RnRC for GN in the previous nights and t has been open with SW music. I wouldn't worry about it.



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## kpd6901

elgerber said:


> I did this last year, when the viewing was not where it is now. Do other people agree with the previous posters that the new viewing area is too close?


I can't comment specifically because I haven't seen it. Our last trip was June 2015. We did that dessert party over Star Wars Weekend V (the very last one). Anyway, that was great, but didn't have the projections. One thing we did, though, in MK was watch Wishes Fireworks twice - once close and once further away. This way, we got the closer viewing for projections on the castle and another time got the larger panoramic view of the fireworks behind and around the castle.  Don't know if other posters can vouch if this would be a decent plan for SWAGS at DHS.


----------



## kpd6901

nimbuscat said:


> Planning ahead for December. Going by last year's schedule, I know that they brought SWAGS fireworks back the week before Christmas (which is when we'll be there)...did they also bring the SW dessert party, or was it *only* the JBJB dessert party that week? Any insight would be helpful as I start to plan out ADRs for that week. Thank you!





FastPasser. said:


> SWaGS and the SW dessert party resumed on Dec 15th and both shows and dessert parties were offered.





nimbuscat said:


> You just saved my whole ADR plan! Now let's hope they stick to the same schedule as 2017...!


Please correct me if I'm wrong. Was JB! new last year? My thought (and hope) was that they suspended SWAGS for the season last year to introduce this new JB show, then based on demand and the timing of the release of Episode 8, they brought it back on an alternating schedule with JB!. My hope is that they have a schedule in mind for both for the entirety of the season, not just after mid-December. We are going Nov. 22-Dec. 2. Really don't want it blacked out for our entire run, we are really looking forward to SWAGS and the dessert party!


----------



## CeruleanMoon

So we attended the dessert party on Monday, April 23.  Thanks to everyone here who answered my questions (especially @FastPasser) and helped me decide whether to go.

We loved both nighttime shows, the pre-show and the Galactic Spectacular!  We found a seat on an elevated curb on the back left corner, like had been suggested, and it was the perfect spot.  Everyone in our party group stayed seated, which really helped.  We felt like we had front row seats to the projections, and were so close that we could feel the heat from the fire effects.  (Was not expecting those!)  I didn't mind that there were fireworks behind and beside us as well as in front.  Most of the time it was the same fireworks just being repeated in a circle, so I didn't feel like I was missing anything by not being able to see them all at once.  Instead it made for a real "surround" kind of experience, like we were in the heart of the action!

The fireworks show is what makes this party worth it, IMO, the desserts alone would not justify the price.  (I feel very bad for anyone whose show gets cancelled.)  I'm guessing people must arrive well before opening time and wait at the entrance, because we arrived shortly after 7:30 to find the place packed, with no tables available in the party area. The party area felt cramped and the lines from the food tables got in the way of walking around.  The desserts themselves were beautifully themed, but VERY very sweet for my tastes.  I think I only took a few bites of each offering before I had to move on.  Later I discovered the "savory" table which had a nice selection of hummus and pita bread, plus grapes and cheese.  I hope they never take away those offerings because they are necessary to balance out all that sugar!

CMs running the party were all very attentive and helpful.  One saw us looking for a table and directed us outside the party area where we set up next to BB8's greeting spot.  Another overheard us discussing which desserts might be lactose free and directed us to a chef in the far corner who gave my son some tofu ice cream!  He was very happy with that.  I chatted with a CM or two but I was too shy to ask if anyone there was or knew Fastpasser.    Seems silly of me now of course but oh well.  We got a spot near the front of the group heading out to the fireworks area and got to see the storm troopers lead us out.

As a short person and someone who isn't really a fan of crowds or of "defending my turf," having a reserved spot for the fireworks was a HUGE boon and is primarily what makes this party worth it.  The desserts are good overall (loved the blue milk pudding) and I advise eating a only light snack for dinner before hand or you'll never be able to enjoy them.


----------



## 3gr8boys

Seems that number of attendees can really affect how the party feels.  When we were there mid-April, there seemed to be plenty of tables (vs number of people) and I never had more than one person in front of me when waiting for a drink or Nutella.


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> Was JB! new last year?


It was the second year.


kpd6901 said:


> My thought (and hope) was that they suspended SWAGS for the season last year to introduce this new JB show, then based on demand and the timing of the release of Episode 8, they brought it back on an alternating schedule with JB!.


Nope, it was pretty much planned from the beginning.


kpd6901 said:


> We are going Nov. 22-Dec. 2. Really don't want it blacked out for our entire run, we are really looking forward to SWAGS and the dessert party!


The schedules for SWaGS and the SW dessert party are not out, but if they repeat last year's schedule, you'll miss both the show and dessert party.


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> It was the second year.
> Nope, it was pretty much planned from the beginning.
> The schedules for SWaGS and the SW dessert party are not out, but if they repeat last year's schedule, you'll miss both the show and dessert party.


Do you have any insight into the possible schedule this year or when it would be released? Are we thinking July or so?


----------



## kpd6901

With Star Wars as popular as it is, I can't really possibly imagine Disney shutting it down that long without it being just for upgrades or changes to a show. It just doesn't make sense to me...unless there's something I can't think of.


----------



## FastPasser.

CeruleanMoon said:


> I chatted with a CM or two but I was too shy to ask if anyone there was or knew Fastpasser.


I was elsewhere on your night, but no one would know who that is. I prefer to remain anonymous.

The other thing is that it would have depended which CMs you spoke to. There are two groups of completely separate CMs at the Launch Bay during the party. The actual LB CMs are not that familiar with the party, or the CMs working it. There are only four CMs that facilitate the party and they are actually Epcot Event CMs and have nothing to do with DHS. But both groups wear the LB costume and it's impossible to tell which is which.


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> Do you have any insight into the possible schedule this year or when it would be released?


Nope, too soon.


kpd6901 said:


> With Star Wars as popular as it is, I can't really possibly imagine Disney shutting it down that long without it being just for upgrades or changes to a show. It just doesn't make sense to me...unless there's something I can't think of.


If you're referring to the six weeks in Nov and Dec, they have shut it down and probably will again this year.


----------



## 3gr8boys

FastPasser. said:


> I was elsewhere on your night, but no one would know who that is. I prefer to remain anonymous.
> 
> The other thing is that it would have depended which CMs you spoke to. There are two groups of completely separate CMs at the Launch Bay during the party. The actual LB CMs are not that familiar with the party, or the CMs working it. There are only four CMs that facilitate the party and they are actually Epcot Event CMs and have nothing to do with DHS. But both groups wear the LB costume and it's impossible to tell which is which.



I asked at the check-in podium as I thought that was your most likely post....was told you weren't there...hope they were right and I didn't pass up an opportunity to say "Hi"  (April  17 )


----------



## FastPasser.

3gr8boys said:


> I asked at the check-in podium as I thought that was your most likely post....was told you weren't there...hope they were right and I didn't pass up an opportunity to say "Hi"  (April  17 )


They wouldn't know as other CMs only know me by my real name. I was at AK on the 17th.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

3gr8boys said:


> Seems that number of attendees can really affect how the party feels.  When we were there mid-April, there seemed to be plenty of tables (vs number of people) and I never had more than one person in front of me when waiting for a drink or Nutella.



I think our day ended up being rated a 3 crowd-wise, so I was a bit surprised at how crowded the party felt.  Once we got out into the fireworks area though, there were free spaces to sit or walk and it felt more comfortable.  The lines were longest at the beginning of the party.  After the initial rush died down, it was much easier to just walk up and get food.



FastPasser. said:


> I was elsewhere on your night, but no one would know who that is. I prefer to remain anonymous.
> 
> The other thing is that it would have depended which CMs you spoke to. There are two groups of completely separate CMs at the Launch Bay during the party. The actual LB CMs are not that familiar with the party, or the CMs working it. There are only four CMs that facilitate the party and they are actually Epcot Event CMs and have nothing to do with DHS. But both groups wear the LB costume and it's impossible to tell which is which.



Aw, well good to know that you weren't there anyway!  I guess I would have gotten some strange looks if I had asked.


----------



## 3gr8boys

FastPasser. said:


> They wouldn't know as other CMs only know me by my real name. I was at AK on the 17th.



I wonder if there are oodles of CMs asking each other why random guests seem to be in search of a FastPasser ?!


----------



## Araminta18

Thanks everyone for all the opinions on doing the dessert party!  I'm still on the fence, but all the info is super helpful.  I'll have to decide with my husband what he thinks.  Thank you!


----------



## rhiansmom

So there hasn't been talk about Galactic Nights lately.  Anyone have a game plan yet?  

Our Saturday flight got changed so now we are flying in on Friday night and will bum around for Saturday and Sunday morning/afternoon.


----------



## dreamer17555

Still waiting for Disney to post a Galactic Night schedule to make a game plan. Hopefully it will be up soon.


----------



## yulilin3

another unrelated SW post. For those following along, Gustavo (my son) has officially signed his British Revolution contract and is the main bassist for the band, so he's performing Mon,Tues,Fri,Sat and Sun, unless he's sick or another sort of emergency. 
Question for @FastPasser.  no chatter on anything May 4th related right?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Question for FastPasser no chatter on anything May 4th related right?


Nope, nothing major, just little piddly stuff.


----------



## rhiansmom

yulilin3 said:


> another unrelated SW post. For those following along, Gustavo (my son) has officially signed his British Revolution contract and is the main bassist for the band, so he's performing Mon,Tues,Fri,Sat and Sun, unless he's sick or another sort of emergency.
> Question for @FastPasser.  no chatter on anything May 4th related right?




That is awesome!  Congrats to mama!!


----------



## mckennarose

We are doing the dessert party on our upcoming trip in two weeks and very excited!  We did it last year and loved it.  I have a question for this year as this is the first time I did an allergy notation for gluten on the reservation.  The Disney dining person could not tell me how this works, only to say to make sure I remind the person at check in.  Does anyone have an experience with this?  Do they make a special plate of gf treats like other dessert parties do?  If so, who do I have to locate inside the party to find it?
TIA!!


----------



## FastPasser.

mckennarose said:


> Does anyone have an experience with this?


Just a little.





mckennarose said:


> I have a question for this year as this is the first time I did an allergy notation for gluten on the reservation.  The Disney dining person could not tell me how this works, only to say to make sure I remind the person at check in.


The CM you spoke to on the phone was correct. It will be noted on the guest list and if the check-in host notices the note, they will explain it to you or ask the CM who gives you your credentials and makes the spiel to explain it. If neither does, mention it to them.

If none of that happens, once inside the party area, head over to the Nitro station and speak to the Chef and they will take care of you. It's as simple as that.


mckennarose said:


> Do they make a special plate of of treats like other dessert parties do?


The Chef will give you the appropriate desserts with an explanation, but I've never noticed them making up a plate.


----------



## leiaorgana

Does anyone know which showing of the A Galaxy Far, Far Away show and the March Of The First Order the tour group go to now? We're going next month and I'm trying to avoid going to the same showings that they are because of the reserved area. All of the previous reviews I've checked are out of date now.


----------



## FastPasser.

leiaorgana said:


> Does anyone know which showing of the A Galaxy Far, Far Away show and the March Of The First Order the tour group go to now?


I've contacted one of the GR Tour Guides and should have an answer for you.


----------



## leiaorgana

FastPasser. said:


> I've contacted one of the GR Tour Guides and should have an answer for you.



Thank you so much! That's very kind of you. I appreciate it!


----------



## FastPasser.

leiaorgana said:


> Thank you so much! That's very kind of you. I appreciate it!


You're welcome.

I heard back and here are the times, March of the First Order at 11:00, and A Galaxy Far Far Away at 12:30.


----------



## yulilin3

May the 4th be with you!!


----------



## Laura's Dad

dreamer17555 said:


> Still waiting for Disney to post a Galactic Night schedule to make a game plan. Hopefully it will be up soon.




Us, too.  We just found out that our son who was born on the first date of the original "Star Wars: A New Hope" will be joining us.  We're dying for more information and also a report on tonight's Disneyland May the Fourth celebration.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> May the 4th be with you!!


It will be, along with 208 of my closest friends.


----------



## leiaorgana

FastPasser. said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I heard back and here are the times, March of the First Order at 11:00, and A Galaxy Far Far Away at 12:30.



Excellent. Thanks again for asking for me!


----------



## lovethattink

Is there merchandise for today? Haven't seen any pictures yet.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Is there merchandise for today? Haven't seen any pictures yet.















and the pin


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> and the pin



Thank you so much. I'm not impressed with the shirt or hat. The mug looks cute though.


----------



## Cynergy

Heading back to the World for an impromptu Daddy/Daughter trip in June. We are doing the SW tour. I know we can do everythng on our own, but its a special trip and getting the lanyards, stress free sign up for JTA and SWAGS viewing area will be nice.

Off topic, I recently added to my Star Wars tattoo sleeve and thought I'd share. Here is "Order 66"


----------



## FastPasser.

Wow, there were a lot of people at DHS tonight. I guess because it was "May the 4th be with you" day, I saw quite a few with SW inspired outfits. 
Off topic, went inside TSL.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Off topic, went inside TSL.


And...


----------



## PPFlight75

I'll be attending the dessert party July 12th. The fireworks are listed at 10 and my reservation is at 830. Is 830 when you check in?

Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

PPFlight75 said:


> I'll be attending the dessert party July 12th. The fireworks are listed at 10 and my reservation is at 830. Is 830 when you check in? Thanks!


8:30 is the official party start time, but you can check in much earlier if you wish. If you want to take advantage of the 15 minute early open "Surprise & Delight" if it's offered, check in by 8:15. There's really no point in checking in much earlier than that, you'll just be waiting for the food area to open.


----------



## PPFlight75

FastPasser. said:


> 8:30 is the official party start time, but you can check in much earlier if you wish. If you want to take advantage of the 15 minute early open "Surprise & Delight" if it's offered, check in by 8:15. There's really no point in checking in much earlier than that, you'll just be waiting for the food area to open.


Thank you! What is "Surprise and Delight"?


----------



## FastPasser.

PPFlight75 said:


> Thank you! What is "Surprise and Delight"?


In this case, it's what Disney calls the 15 minute early open.


----------



## shortster

Just returned from our trip last week and did the SWAGS Dessert Party on May the 4th. It was amazing! Despite overhearing a CM say the party was sold out that evening, there were a ton of tables available for guests and the food was constantly replenished. CMs were everywhere, assisting guests, clearing tables, chatting people up. (Or giving directions to the bathroom 3x, in our family's case) Everyone was incredibly friendly. The line for drinks was never more than a few people long. Loved the savory options and the citrus financier and the pistachio cookie were my favorite sweets. Plus, we got a fistful of pixie dust thrown at us when we were chosen as Star Wars family of the night! Our kids are still talking about their walk with the Stormtroopers. 

When we arrived at the viewing platform and I looked at the mass of humanity behind us...I felt like the cost was well worth it. We had easily 10-15 feet of space around us. Took the boards advice and went back and to the left, and got a seat on the ledge to rest our feet until the show started. The crowd was energized and I loved hearing everyone hoot and holler for their favorite Star Wars characters. Great night overall. Thanks everyone for the advice and info on this thread, especially @yulilin3 and @FastPasser.


----------



## FastPasser.

shortster said:


> Plus, we got a fistful of pixie dust thrown at us when we were chosen as Star Wars family of the night! Our kids are still talking about their walk with the Stormtroopers.


I remember you, I gave the check in host a wink and a nod that you should be the family of the night. We agreed and that was that. Glad that it was a positive experience.


----------



## shortster

FastPasser. said:


> I remember you, I gave the check in host a wink and a nod that you should be the family of the night. We agreed and that was that. Glad that it was a positive experience.



I have to admit...I was totally giving the CMs the my best side-eye wondering if Fastpasser was at the party! And you were!

Can't thank you enough, the whole night was so exciting. And we have our certificate on the mantle, in the frame - just like we promised. #nerdalert


----------



## FastPasser.

shortster said:


> I have to admit...I was totally giving the CMs the my best side-eye wondering if Fastpasser was at the party! And you were!
> Can't thank you enough, the whole night was so exciting. And we have our certificate on the mantle, in the frame - just like we promised. #nerdalert


Yup, I was there. For me, it's one of the best parts of the night, seeing the reactions from the families when they're selected. I was handing out the Captain Phasma steins as well and I believe I saw you standing behind the kids ready to take photos. Are you willing to post one?


----------



## FastPasser.

Before I forget, there's always been the complaint regarding the lack of seating at the SW dessert party. I don't know if anyone here was there last week, but an experiment took place where all the tables had chairs. It was unannounced and a one time occurrence just to see how it would go. The issue has always been the lack of space. The current party is designed for just over 200 guests. The test setup party could only accommodate a little over 100 guests. The other issue is that the price would have to increase. I don't know how, or if they want to reconcile the three issues.


----------



## jbeyes

I am so glad I decided to go for it and get the party tickets a few day ago after reading your review @shortster! After the hours were extended for August I splurged and was second guessing but now I'm just excited. We will definitely keep in mind the back left area for the show. Not having to stake out a spot will be so great, especially not knowing how crowds will be with Toy Story Land. We are huge SW fans- DD8 was Rey for Halloween & DD9 was a Death Trooper and we will have my mom with us as well- now I will just hope that we don't miss @FastPasser. by a month, you have been so helpful on this & other threads!


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> I remember you, I gave the check in host a wink and a nod that you should be the family of the night. We agreed and that was that. Glad that it was a positive experience.


the power of the wink and the nod


----------



## kmc8826

I am sorry to be one of those obnoxious people who post something already discussed but I have tried to look.  I actually posted on this thread hundreds of pages ago when we did the party in January of 2017.  On a whim I happened to check availability last week for the party and it opened up for our family of 5 on the night of the 19th.  I don't know if I got lucky with an opening or if it is not quite as popular these days? First time we did the party it was fun but I was a little shocked by how many people (dumb sometimes despite all my planning ways).  At any rate, I checked it was open, and given the rationalization that I need to book it again before my middle daughter turns 10 and is an "adult", we are all set.  

So my question: do the storm troopers lead out the party before the Disney Movie Magic show begins or is it after? D9 loves HS (her favorite park hands down) and I know she will want to see it.  It is only love of all things HS and Star Wars that is making my girls (11, 9, 7) agree to not seeing Fantasmic yet again.  

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

kmc8826 said:


> I am sorry to be one of those obnoxious people who post something already discussed but I have tried to look.  I actually posted on this thread hundreds of pages ago when we did the party in January of 2017.  On a whim I happened to check availability last week for the party and it opened up for our family of 5 on the night of the 19th.  I don't know if I got lucky with an opening or if it is not quite as popular these days? First time we did the party it was fun but I was a little shocked by how many people (dumb sometimes despite all my planning ways).  At any rate, I checked it was open, and given the rationalization that I need to book it again before my middle daughter turns 10 and is an "adult", we are all set.
> 
> So my question: do the storm troopers lead out the party before the Disney Movie Magic show begins or is it after? D9 loves HS (her favorite park hands down) and I know she will want to see it.  It is only love of all things HS and Star Wars that is making my girls (11, 9, 7) agree to not seeing Fantasmic yet again.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, viewing for DMM is now included with the party.


----------



## FastPasser.

kmc8826 said:


> I don't know if I got lucky with an opening or if it is not quite as popular these days?


It's the latter.


kmc8826 said:


> It is only love of all things HS and Star Wars that is making my girls (11, 9, 7) agree to not seeing Fantasmic yet again.


Sounds like they deserve some Pixie Dust. I think I know where they stash it.


----------



## Harlaxton

So the Disney website says that, beginning October 1st, the SW Dessert Party will be coupled with a new projection show called Disney Move Magic.  However, looks like everything beyond August is still unavailable to book.  Any of you Disney experts/insiders have any idea as to when this may open up for booking?

TIA


----------



## yulilin3

Reservations open up only a couple of months in advance


----------



## FastPasser.

Harlaxton said:


> So the Disney website says that, beginning October 1st, the SW Dessert Party will be coupled with a new projection show called Disney Move Magic.


I don't know why they say "*beginning October 1, 2018*" on MDE because Disney Movie Magic has been included ever since the party was revised last year.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> I don't know why they say "*beginning October 1, 2018*" on MDE because Disney Movie Magic has been included ever since the party was revised last year.


Pretty sure it's a typo and it should say October 1 2017


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Pretty sure it's a typo and it should say October 1 2017


That's what I figured, but it's been on there for months and yet no one has caught it.


----------



## Princess Steph

dreamer17555 said:


> Still waiting for Disney to post a Galactic Night schedule to make a game plan. Hopefully it will be up soon.


Is the schedule out yet?  How early can I get in to HS with just a party ticket?  Not much talk about this, but we are excited!


----------



## dreamer17555

Princess Steph said:


> Is the schedule out yet?  How early can I get in to HS with just a party ticket?  Not much talk about this, but we are excited!



I did some digging and last Galactic Night's entertainment schedule was released nine days in advanced. Still nothing yet that I have seen... Figure we will get something closer to the 20th.


----------



## yulilin3

Princess Steph said:


> Is the schedule out yet?  How early can I get in to HS with just a party ticket?  Not much talk about this, but we are excited!


You can enter with the party ticket 2 hours before the park closes


----------



## chuff88

I noticed today that the SW:AGS show times are posted for September, so hopefully that means dessert party reservations aren't far behind!


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I noticed today that the SW:AGS show times are posted for September, so hopefully that means dessert party reservations aren't far behind!


There will be plenty of availability when it does open up.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> There will be plenty of availability when it does open up.


I’m curious if this means something is changing, or if it just means the September dates don’t tend to be super popular. Either way, I’m excited to have it booked.


----------



## Laura's Dad

Princess Steph said:


> Is the schedule out yet?  How early can I get in to HS with just a party ticket?  Not much talk about this, but we are excited!



We R-2


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I’m curious if this means something is changing, or if it just means the September dates don’t tend to be super popular. Either way, I’m excited to have it booked.


It's Disney so change is always possible, but what I'm referring to is ever since the party was removed as part of the tour, unless it's one of the busiest times, there's been plenty of availability.


----------



## elizabethswan

hi all,  trying to decide whether to do the solo themed galactic nights on the 27 of may. i have never done one of these and altho we enjoy star wars we are probably not as enthusiastic as true star wars fans are. we only have a few days at disney with ds and his gf who has never been to disney at all. i've scheduled a lot so far and just realized that this is an option. any advice? or is this more for those that really want photo ops with star wars characters? also, is there anything special happening on the release date of solo which i think is may 25? as long as we are there i didn't want to miss any special pin released or other things that would happen on the film release day. thank you so much to anyone who could lend some insight : )


----------



## Princess Steph

elizabethswan said:


> hi all,  trying to decide whether to do the solo themed galactic nights on the 27 of may. i have never done one of these and altho we enjoy star wars we are probably not as enthusiastic as true star wars fans are. we only have a few days at disney with ds and his gf who has never been to disney at all. i've scheduled a lot so far and just realized that this is an option. any advice? or is this more for those that really want photo ops with star wars characters? also, is there anything special happening on the release date of solo which i think is may 25? as long as we are there i didn't want to miss any special pin released or other things that would happen on the film release day. thank you so much to anyone who could lend some insight : )


Hopefully someone that has been to the other nights can help.  I've never been but we are booked for May 27.  I'm traveling w 3 teenagers and they are excited to be able to walk on the rides (I hope), and meet some characters.  I'm excited to learn about the new Star Wars land and try the new food offerings.  I think this party is more about the atmosphere.  If it was our first trip, I would probably skip this and get more park time or a nice dinner instead.  But I think these events are really well done so you will have fun either way.  I have not heard anything about the release of Solo, but I did see reference that they are giving posters so I wonder if they are movie posters.


----------



## yulilin3

elizabethswan said:


> hi all,  trying to decide whether to do the solo themed galactic nights on the 27 of may. i have never done one of these and altho we enjoy star wars we are probably not as enthusiastic as true star wars fans are. we only have a few days at disney with ds and his gf who has never been to disney at all. i've scheduled a lot so far and just realized that this is an option. any advice? or is this more for those that really want photo ops with star wars characters? also, is there anything special happening on the release date of solo which i think is may 25? as long as we are there i didn't want to miss any special pin released or other things that would happen on the film release day. thank you so much to anyone who could lend some insight : )


Solo merchandise is out already, it came out May 4th not sure there will be anything else.
As far as galactic night I wouldn't do it unless you are a big star wars fan, everything included will be available the next day during regular hours minus the update talk about Galaxy's edge and photo backdrops. The atmosphere is super fun for Star wars fans though


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Solo merchandise is out already, it came out May 4th not sure there will be anything else.
> As far as galactic night I wouldn't do it unless you are a big star wars fan, everything included will be available the next day during regular hours minus the update talk about Galaxy's edge and photo backdrops. The atmosphere is super fun for Star wars fans though


And the projection show on ToT.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> And the projection show on ToT.


Right.


----------



## Laura's Dad

elizabethswan said:


> hi all,  trying to decide whether to do the solo themed galactic nights on the 27 of may. i have never done one of these and altho we enjoy star wars we are probably not as enthusiastic as true star wars fans are. we only have a few days at disney with ds and his gf who has never been to disney at all. i've scheduled a lot so far and just realized that this is an option. any advice? or is this more for those that really want photo ops with star wars characters? also, is there anything special happening on the release date of solo which i think is may 25? as long as we are there i didn't want to miss any special pin released or other things that would happen on the film release day. thank you so much to anyone who could lend some insight : )



One thing Star Wars Galactic Nights has going for it will that you will be able to walk on many of the attractions with little or no wait.  You can also enter the park at 5 pm and do a couple of FastPass attractions. There are many of the shows you may not be able to see, but a lot of the park will be open with almost no waits.


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars Celebration 2019 is coming to Chicago! Guess who is excited!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> Star Wars Celebration 2019 is coming to Chicago! Guess who is excited!!!!



Room booked!

Wish it was Florida though.


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> Room booked!
> 
> Wish it was Florida though.


Its close for me so I am happy!


----------



## Dan Murphy

yulilin3 said:


> the power of the wink and the nod


It's the Force.


----------



## yulilin3

Dan Murphy said:


> It's the Force.


That's not how the force works!!


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> It's the Force.





yulilin3 said:


> That's not how the force works!!


It's not? Here I am thinking that I was a Master Jedi.


----------



## pmaurer74

Will there be a Galactic Nights in December or is that only when a movie is being released?


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> It's not? Here I am thinking that I was a Master Jedi.


----------



## FastPasser.

Shows you what I know, I had it backwards.


----------



## rhiansmom

Any update to the plans for Sunday?  I haven't seen an update in awhile.


----------



## MagicalAdventures

pmaurer74 said:


> Will there be a Galactic Nights in December or is that only when a movie is being released?


I also wondered this. We’re going in December so would be great if it’s running again.

Does anyone know how early this type of information is usually published?

If it it does run are the new toy story rides likely to be available too during the event? 

Thanks


----------



## AngiTN

Any thoughts on Galactic Nights and rain? 
If the forecasts hold and rain moves through over the weekend it could be pretty wet Sunday night.
We are still debating tickets. If it's raining and this event would be good despite the rain we may well go for it. All the HS rides are indoors so it has that going for it. We'll be at BWI so easy back and forth too.


----------



## Laura's Dad

rhiansmom said:


> Any update to the plans for Sunday?  I haven't seen an update in awhile.



There is an update on the Disney Park Blog about the entertainment schedule and some tips.  One big one that I noticed is that, according to the Disney Park Blog, they will let you in at *4 PM* instead of the 5 pm discussed on these and other sources of information.  I got this information from another source, but went to the Disney Park Blog and checked it out myself.  It says guests will be let in at 4 pm.  We already had tickets and two FPs for Toys Story and Tower of Terror.  I logged in and got one for Muppetvision at 3:20.  Touringplans has DHS as a Crowd Level "10" for Sunday.


----------



## mesaboy2

Looks like SW:GE slated to open “late Fall” 2019, which I would take to mean November or thereabouts:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-just-announced-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## JennLTX

mesaboy2 said:


> Looks like SW:GE slated to open “late Fall” 2019, which I would take to mean November or thereabouts:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-just-announced-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


I've got a girls' trip / 50th b-day celebration planned for late October 2019.  If SWGE opens that month, I'd be all for skipping HS altogether, not due to lack of interest in what it offers (PLEASE), but because I have NO desire to be anywhere NEAR it during the opening times.

Unfortunately, B-Day gal's fave ride is RnR.  So, experts and expert speculators and wildly knowledgeable CMs ::: cough ::: FastPasser. ::: cough :::, do you have thoughts re: entrance to HS during the opening?  My assumption is it would be similar to Pandora's opening in terms of lines to enter, but obviously on a much larger scale.  That said, Pandora's footprint is a small portion of AK, and guests had the majority of the park to enjoy if they weren't interested.  HS, even with Toy Story Land, seems smaller to me, and my concern is we won't be able to enter the park, even just to get over to RnR and ToT.

Good grief.  HS is a wasteland at the moment.  But it's about to become the most popular destination in the galaxy.

Literally.


----------



## rteetz

mesaboy2 said:


> Looks like SW:GE slated to open “late Fall” 2019, which I would take to mean November or thereabouts:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-just-announced-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


Yep thereabouts


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> experts and expert speculators and wildly knowledgeable CMs ::: cough ::: FastPasser. ::: cough :::, do you have thoughts re: entrance to HS during the opening?  My assumption is it would be similar to Pandora's opening in terms of lines to enter, but obviously on a much larger scale.


Way too soon, the TSL pre-opening is the focus for now.


----------



## pmaurer74

AngiTN said:


> Any thoughts on Galactic Nights and rain?
> If the forecasts hold and rain moves through over the weekend it could be pretty wet Sunday night.
> We are still debating tickets. If it's raining and this event would be good despite the rain we may well go for it. All the HS rides are indoors so it has that going for it. We'll be at BWI so easy back and forth too.


I am curious as well. If they move it we might be able to go. I am guessing they would not cancel or move it though. Too much involved.


----------



## yulilin3

so latest day to get in line for Galaxy's Edge will be around Mid August 2019? 
I'm expecting an opening late Nov, after Thanksgiving before Christmas


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> so latest day to get in line for Galaxy's Edge will be around Mid August 2019?
> I'm expecting an opening late Nov, after Thanksgiving before Christmas


Might want to bring along a picnic lunch for standing in that line...  LOL


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Might want to bring along a picnic lunch for standing in that line...  LOL


some Rey insta bread and blue milk 
Seriously though I am so interested in knowing how Disney will approach the issue of people getting in line outside the park. Obviously we were able to sleep over for SWW but will they allow it for GE? I imagine lines going all the way around the Epcot resorts and Crescent Lake. DHS is no where near large enough to contain a line outside of the land itself like AK did with Pandora...


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> so latest day to get in line for Galaxy's Edge will be around Mid August 2019?
> I'm expecting an opening late Nov, after Thanksgiving before Christmas


I think they are likely targeting Thanksgiving or thereabouts.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> some Rey insta bread and blue milk
> Seriously though I am so interested in knowing how Disney will approach the issue of people getting in line outside the park. Obviously we were able to sleep over for SWW but will they allow it for GE? I imagine lines going all the way around the Epcot resorts and Crescent Lake. DHS is no where near large enough to contain a line outside of the land itself like AK did with Pandora...


Grand Avenue was built as a place to sort of hold lines to get into the land.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Grand Avenue was built as a place to sort of hold lines to get into the land.


Sure but that space will not hold everyone interested in getting into GE each day, 
Let's speculate logistics for a moment:
Lets say that Muppetvision 3D will remain open, access to that attraction can only be done by walking through Grand Av. so they will need to leave a space for people to enter and exit Muppet Courtyard.
Will they have CM stationed at the beginning of Commissary Lane and/or Echo Lake area sending people through different lines? what about if you want to eat at ABC Commissary or Backlot Express? I do not envy the logistic team for this land. 
I feel that land will hit capacity as soon as it opens every morning and people in line might be given a ticket with a return time for later in the day like they did with WWOHP, most people coming after 10 am will probably be told the land will not be available to them that day, which in turn will create problems for the next days when people will know to show up hours before park opening, and again, how will Disney react to people getting in line through the night.  We camped over night for an autograph from one SW celeb we (SW fan) will not hesitate to camp for access to an entire SW themed land, especially if done properly and meets expectations


----------



## jlundeen

Not to change the subject from the SW:GE discussion (which is pretty darned exciting!), I'm wondering if there is any more info about JBJB scheduling, program changes, etc.  Will be there after Thanksgiving this fall, and I'm assuming that SWAGS will not be happening, unless by some miracle they decide to do the alternating schedule earlier than last year (one can hope...).


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Not to change the subject from the SW:GE discussion (which is pretty darned exciting!), I'm wondering if there is any more info about JBJB scheduling, program changes, etc.  Will be there after Thanksgiving this fall, and I'm assuming that SWAGS will not be happening, unless by some miracle they decide to do the alternating schedule earlier than last year (one can hope...).


If they follow the last 2 years SWaGS won't come back until mid Dec. but I don't think there's any word on any of that yet


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Sure but that space will not hold everyone interested in getting into GE each day,
> Let's speculate logistics for a moment:
> Lets say that Muppetvision 3D will remain open, access to that attraction can only be done by walking through Grand Av. so they will need to leave a space for people to enter and exit Muppet Courtyard.
> Will they have CM stationed at the beginning of Commissary Lane and/or Echo Lake area sending people through different lines? what about if you want to eat at ABC Commissary or Backlot Express? I do not envy the logistic team for this land.
> I feel that land will hit capacity as soon as it opens every morning and people in line might be given a ticket with a return time for later in the day like they did with WWOHP, most people coming after 10 am will probably be told the land will not be available to them that day, which in turn will create problems for the next days when people will know to show up hours before park opening, and again, how will Disney react to people getting in line through the night.  We camped over night for an autograph from one SW celeb we (SW fan) will not hesitate to camp for access to an entire SW themed land, especially if done properly and meets expectations


We will see some very different operational things with this land than we have seen before. There will likely be a set number of people allowed inside. I also think the amount of paid events to guarantee access to the land will be exponential. I also think Disneyland will have it worse than DHS because they one get it first and two it’s Disneyland the second most visited park in the world.


----------



## AngiTN

pmaurer74 said:


> I am curious as well. If they move it we might be able to go. I am guessing they would not cancel or move it though. Too much involved.


No way will they move or cancel.
Besides, it's not that much rain. 
Current projections by NOAA for Orlando is 3" of rain over a 5 day period
Which isn't all that much really.


----------



## Cordy2424

Hi Everyone, I apologize if this is a silly question but I think this is the best thread to ask. 

I've been seeing advertisements for the Star Wars Bay Character Experiences for Disney Visa Cardholders. Does this mean character experiences won't be available in Launch Bay for non-cardholders? We are going in November and would be just devastated if we couldn't get meet and greets with the Star Wars characters!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> We will see some very different operational things with this land than we have seen before. There will likely be a set number of people allowed inside. I also think the amount of paid events to guarantee access to the land will be exponential. I also think Disneyland will have it worse than DHS because they one get it first and two it’s Disneyland the second most visited park in the world.


I agree that we will see paid events that include GE being offered. I don't think the casual visitor will have a chance to enter the land with out some real serious planning.
Having DL open first is better for us here, hoping west coasters go there instead of here, I'm hoping that, operation-wise, they learn from DL experiences, not too confident on that end since every year with SWW they always made the same mistakes weekend one and then figured it out weekend 2 and beyond and that happened every year...I would find myself saying "don't they remember what happened last year and the year before?" that's why I called people coming to weekend 1 of SWW the guinea pig group


----------



## yulilin3

Cordy2424 said:


> Hi Everyone, I apologize if this is a silly question but I think this is the best thread to ask.
> 
> I've been seeing advertisements for the Star Wars Bay Character Experiences for Disney Visa Cardholders. Does this mean character experiences won't be available in Launch Bay for non-cardholders? We are going in November and would be just devastated if we couldn't get meet and greets with the Star Wars characters!


There are 3 characters at Launch Bay that you can meet without the card, Chewbacca, Kylo Ren and BB8, with the card you get a separate meet with Kylo Ren (usually no wait times on that one)


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I agree that we will see paid events that include GE being offered. I don't think the casual visitor will have a chance to enter the land with out some real serious planning.
> Having DL open first is better for us here, hoping west coasters go there instead of here, I'm hoping that, operation-wise, they learn from DL experiences, not too confident on that end since every year with SWW they always made the same mistakes weekend one and then figured it out weekend 2 and beyond and that happened every year...I would find myself saying "don't they remember what happened last year and the year before?" that's why I called people coming to weekend 1 of SWW the guinea pig group


This is going to be much bigger and different than Star Wars weekends. I really think they know they have operational issues going into this. How exactly it’s done we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Cordy2424

yulilin3 said:


> There are 3 characters at Launch Bay that you can meet without the card, Chewbacca, Kylo Ren and BB8, with the card you get a separate meet with Kylo Ren (usually no wait times on that one)



Thank you!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> This is going to be much bigger and different than Star Wars weekends. I really think they know they have operational issues going into this. How exactly it’s done we will have to wait and see.


exactly, it's SWW x 1000. I really hope they get it together and learn from DL mistakes and successes


----------



## kat_lh

so.  what exactly is GE going to be?  I've watched the video, done a little bit of googling, but...is it the new hotel? a new land with new rides? both? something different all together?


----------



## AngiTN

kat_lh said:


> so.  what exactly is GE going to be?  I've watched the video, done a little bit of googling, but...is it the new hotel? a new land with new rides? both? something different all together?


New land with new rides. Think Pandora or Toy Story Land
There is eventually going to be a new Hotel too. Which, as I understand it, is going to be nothing like anything Disney has done thus far


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> New land with new rides. Think Pandora or Toy Story Land
> There is eventually going to be a new Hotel too. Which, as I understand it, is going to be nothing like anything Disney has done thus far


Yep hotel will be right next door basically.


----------



## yulilin3

kat_lh said:


> so.  what exactly is GE going to be?  I've watched the video, done a little bit of googling, but...is it the new hotel? a new land with new rides? both? something different all together?


video of announcement from 2015


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Yep hotel will be right next door basically.


I am going to admit I haven't kept up that much. Is there a date for the hotel? I am assuming it's not opening with the land, since as far as I have followed, ground isn't even broken on it yet, right?


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I am going to admit I haven't kept up that much. Is there a date for the hotel? I am assuming it's not opening with the land, since as far as I have followed, ground isn't even broken on it yet, right?


No date but land is moving. No foundations or anything yet though. I’d expect by the 50th it will be open.


----------



## Avery&Todd

and am I correct that the Ewoks are gone from SW Launch Bay too??  They were super fun to interact with in 2016!!

thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> and am I correct that the Ewoks are gone from SW Launch Bay too??  They were super fun to interact with in 2016!!
> 
> thanks!


Jawas no longer roam LB


----------



## FastPasser.

Avery&Todd said:


> and am I correct that the Ewoks are gone from SW Launch Bay too?


And Yulilin3 beats me again.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Jawas no longer roam LB


But I do.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> But I do.


you're more of a hidden gem...a hidden fastpasser if you will
. Only select few know when and where to look but once you find it you cannot unsee it


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> you're more of a hidden gem...a hidden fastpasser if you will
> . Only select few when and where to look but once you find it you cannot unsee it


Thanks.......I think.


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> Sure but that space will not hold everyone interested in getting into GE each day,
> Let's speculate logistics for a moment:
> Lets say that Muppetvision 3D will remain open, access to that attraction can only be done by walking through Grand Av. so they will need to leave a space for people to enter and exit Muppet Courtyard.
> Will they have CM stationed at the beginning of Commissary Lane and/or Echo Lake area sending people through different lines? what about if you want to eat at ABC Commissary or Backlot Express? I do not envy the logistic team for this land.
> I feel that land will hit capacity as soon as it opens every morning and people in line might be given a ticket with a return time for later in the day like they did with WWOHP, most people coming after 10 am will probably be told the land will not be available to them that day, which in turn will create problems for the next days when people will know to show up hours before park opening, and again, how will Disney react to people getting in line through the night.  We camped over night for an autograph from one SW celeb we (SW fan) will not hesitate to camp for access to an entire SW themed land, especially if done properly and meets expectations





rteetz said:


> We will see some very different operational things with this land than we have seen before. There will likely be a set number of people allowed inside. I also think the amount of paid events to guarantee access to the land will be exponential. I also think Disneyland will have it worse than DHS because they one get it first and two it’s Disneyland the second most visited park in the world.





rteetz said:


> This is going to be much bigger and different than Star Wars weekends. I really think they know they have operational issues going into this. How exactly it’s done we will have to wait and see.



I don't have a mental map of the property, but how about a separate entrance, similar to the Epcot World Showcase? They could also perhaps open GE at earlier hours, but only from said second entrance. This way, at the very least, it doesn't conflict with the main entrance and other congestion on that side. And assuming GE reaches fire fire Marshall capacity prior to general park opening (if they do open an hour or two earlier, with an in-park barrier where GE meets the rest of the park), then they would know how deep the line can be before informing guests that capacity will be reached.


----------



## rteetz

kpd6901 said:


> I don't have a mental map of the property, but how about a separate entrance, similar to the Epcot World Showcase? They could also perhaps open GE at earlier hours, but only from said second entrance. This way, at the very least, it doesn't conflict with the main entrance and other congestion on that side. And assuming GE reaches fire fire Marshall capacity prior to general park opening (if they do open an hour or two earlier, with an in-park barrier where GE meets the rest of the park), then they would know how deep the line can be before informing guests that capacity will be reached.


No specific entrance. It will have two entrances from within the park. Disneyland will have three.


----------



## indoshakespeare

In Disneyland, I think there will be a path from Critter Country into GE which will be rather long.  I can see line for one of the attraction routed there but if it's long enough it can interfere with splash mountain


----------



## kat_lh

FastPasser. said:


> But I do.



But if I'm reading your ticker correctly - you won't be roaming for much longer?


----------



## jlundeen

kat_lh said:


> But if I'm reading your ticker correctly - you won't be roaming for much longer?


Oh, no,  Fastpasser,  are you going Rogue?


----------



## FastPasser.

kat_lh said:


> But if I'm reading your ticker correctly - you won't be roaming for much longer?


Probably not. That's my eligibility date, but I haven't made a final drop dead decision yet.


jlundeen said:


> Oh, no,  Fastpasser,  are you going Rogue?


I'm leaning that way. It'll have been over a couple of decades.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Probably not. That's my eligibility date, but I haven't made a final drop dead decision yet.
> I'm leaning that way. It'll have been over a couple of decades.


 well good luck to you, whatever you decide to do. I've always told people our experience with retirement is like every night is Friday night and every day is Saturday.  We wonder now how we ever had time to have a job, we are always busy doing something.   It was great meeting you and chatting, and I hope the next chapter is everything you want it to be!


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> It was great meeting you and chatting


Big, big ditto.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Probably not. That's my eligibility date, but I haven't made a final drop dead decision yet.
> I'm leaning that way. It'll have been over a couple of decades.


Oh wow, congratulations on your long service, it sounds like you've really helped a lot of people experience the magic of Disney. If you decide to stay past that eligibility date I really hope I get a chance to say hello in September/October.


----------



## kat_lh

chuff88 said:


> Oh wow, congratulations on your long service, it sounds like you've really helped a lot of people experience the magic of Disney. If you decide to stay past that eligibility date I really hope I get a chance to say hello in September/October.



That is my selfish hope too! @FastPasser you seem to be such an asset to Disney - I hope they know that!


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Oh wow, congratulations on your long service, it sounds like you've really helped a lot of people experience the magic of Disney. If you decide to stay past that eligibility date I really hope I get a chance to say hello in September/October.





kat_lh said:


> That is my selfish hope too! @FastPasser you seem to be such an asset to Disney - I hope they know that!


Thanks guys. As we all know there are many, many excellent CMs and because of that Disney can recognize them only in bulk form, so in that context Disney does know it.


----------



## FastPasser.

I posted about an experiment that took place a few weeks ago where chairs were added as experiment at one party. It went well and while nothing official has been announced, I'm sensing from what's being said that it will happen, seating will be added. If it does happen, I'm wondering if the FEA model will be followed where tables are preassigned. And of course I would expect that something will be added to the party in order to justify a $5 to $10 price increase. Also, the party size will have to be reduced significantly due to space constraints.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> I posted about an experiment that took place a few weeks ago where chairs were added as experiment at one party. It went well and while nothing official has been announced, I'm sensing from what's being said that it will happen, seating will be added. If it does happen, I'm wondering if the FEA model will be followed where tables are preassigned. And of course I would expect that something will be added to the party in order to justify a $5 to $10 price increase. Also, the party size will have to be reduced significantly due to space constraints.


Oooh very interesting. In this scenario would the viewing location change? Or would seating just be added to the existing viewing location?


----------



## elgerber

FastPasser. said:


> I posted about an experiment that took place a few weeks ago where chairs were added as experiment at one party. It went well and while nothing official has been announced, I'm sensing from what's being said that it will happen, seating will be added. If it does happen, I'm wondering if the FEA model will be followed where tables are preassigned. And of course I would expect that something will be added to the party in order to justify a $5 to $10 price increase. Also, the party size will have to be reduced significantly due to space constraints.


I would pay the slight increase in price for seating and less people, happily.


----------



## yulilin3

chuff88 said:


> Oooh very interesting. In this scenario would the viewing location change? Or would seating just be added to the existing viewing location?


The chairs were added to the desert party not the viewing area


----------



## chuff88

yulilin3 said:


> The chairs were added to the desert party not the viewing area


OOOOOH that makes sense. The viewing area didn't seem super conducive to having chairs. I would be super on board for chairs at the party portion.


----------



## maryj11

Chairs at the dessert party would sooo much better. I mean well who is comfortable standing by a table eating with tired sore legs and feet?
It would be super nice if they would add some bleachers in front of the fireworks/projection show.


----------



## areno79

I would definitely welcome chairs at the dessert portion of the party. It just seems so awkward to have to stand around and eat, especially when you're tired from walking 14,000 miles a day. I didn't tell DH that part about SWGS party because then I think he'd veto it.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I would be super on board for chairs at the party portion.





maryj11 said:


> Chairs at the dessert party would sooo much better. It would be super nice if they would add some bleachers in front of the fireworks/projection show.





areno79 said:


> I would definitely welcome chairs at the dessert portion of the party.


And you're all ok with a $5 or $10 increase?



maryj11 said:


> It would be super nice if they would add some bleachers in front of the fireworks/projection show.


I can see why you'd like that because the total time from when the party opens until the show ends is 2 hours. That's a long time to be on your feet, unless you're a CM that is.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

FastPasser. said:


> And you're all ok with a $5 or $10 increase?



I am, for this reason:  chairs at a dessert party means the "usable" space is smaller, which in turn means fewer people.  I'm willing to pay a higher price for a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## yulilin3

I would be surprised if the increase in price is JUST $5 to $10. I'm thinking upwards of $20.


----------



## areno79

FastPasser. said:


> And you're all ok with a $5 or $10 increase?
> 
> I can see why you'd like that because the total time from when the party opens until the show ends is 2 hours. That's a long time to be on your feet, unless you're a CM that is.



Yes, because I book the dessert party not for the food, but for comfort, and avoiding crowds is part of that. Like @Ariel Wanna-be said, chairs means less people at the party because they physically couldn't fit the same number of people and chairs for everyone.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Another vote for chairs at the dessert party.


----------



## chell

Has anyone else who purchased the Galactic Tasting add on received e-gift cards today? I'm trying to figure out why I received them. I don't know if it's a gift from someone or because of the event this weekend.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> And you're all ok with a $5 or $10 increase?
> 
> I can see why you'd like that because the total time from when the party opens until the show ends is 2 hours. That's a long time to be on your feet, unless you're a CM that is.


I agree with what others have said. If chairs mean a less crowded and more leisurely experience, I don't mind the increase. Though $10 is about all I'd be comfortable with.

If this is introduced, when do we expect this to happen? I know the opening of reservations is irregular, but could this potential change be why we haven't seen dates open for September and beyond?


----------



## yulilin3

chuff88 said:


> I agree with what others have said. If chairs mean a less crowded and more leisurely experience, I don't mind the increase. Though $10 is about all I'd be comfortable with.
> 
> If this is introduced, when do we expect this to happen? I know the opening of reservations is irregular, but could this potential change be why we haven't seen dates open for September and beyond?


Booking for the party is opening only a couple of months in advance, it's always been that way.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Chairs at the party would be heavenly. The night we went when the show got canceled for storms I think we had a table by a bench across from the meet and greets (but I might be mistaken because I had my walker that has a seat in it so I could have been the only one sitting but I don’t think that was the case since I was at a low table and I don’t remember my daughter having to stand but it was awhile ago). Anyway being able to sit would make it worth the extra money. I will probably have my walker again but after being in the park a long day it is so hard to stand. Plus with my bad back it is really really hard to stand.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I would be surprised if the increase in price is JUST $5 to $10. I'm thinking upwards of $20.


That's a lot just for chairs if that's all they add. That would put it in the $100 range and I don't think they want to be in that ball park. $89 would probably fly, $99 or higher, not so much. Plus attendance at the current party is not where they would like it to be so I think they have to take that into consideration.

IIRC, the last increase was $10 when they added beer wine and included moving Guests out to the viewing area in time for Movie Magic. But like you, I'm just guessing about the amount.

Just for reference, the Illuminations dessert party went up $30 when it became the FEA dessert party, but they added seating, beer & wine, expanded food selection and the FEA ride.


----------



## chuff88

yulilin3 said:


> Booking for the party is opening only a couple of months in advance, it's always been that way.



Interesting. I wish there as an obvious reason as to why. It seems like they could open at 180 days with ADRs and the like.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I wish there as an obvious reason as to why.


There is, they have to work around my schedule.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I would also welcome chairs at the SW Dessert Party.  The Frozen party set up is my favorite, but even having chairs only in the SW party area would be a welcome addition to this event.  I just hope the increase in price is minimal, though.    

@FastPasser., I've been trying to process the news of your possible retirement, but my brain just wants to pull a Scarlet O'Hara and push the thought aside to think about later - - preferably much, much later.  Certainly, you deserve to enjoy some much-earned time for yourself and your interests, and I hope that you can and do.  Selfishly, however, I'm saddened by the thought of not running into you again at one of these events.  Meeting you this past January was such a lovely treat, and I'm especially thankful now, upon hearing that you may soon retire, that my family and I had that experience.  Hopefully, even if you decide to retire, you will continue to be a regular presence on these boards.  Your kindness and sense of humor shine through your posts and always manage to brighten my day.


----------



## yulilin3

chuff88 said:


> Interesting. I wish there as an obvious reason as to why. It seems like they could open at 180 days with ADRs and the like.


I wish I knew. At the beginning it would only open like a month in advance, that was fun for planning


----------



## yulilin3

I think we should start a petition. Fastpasser needs to stay until at least the opening of Galaxy's Edge


----------



## Mopedmom1

Perhaps with chairs it _*might *_cut down on all the unsupervised short munchkins making the space a race track to zoom around whilst wielding their lightsabers. That would be worth $10 to me. (Now get off my lawn! )


----------



## MinnieMSue

Fastpasser, congratulations on being eligible to retire. I can’t wait until I get to that point in my career when I could retire at any point when I have had enough. Anyway we will be at the June 26 Star Wars Party and the July’s 4 Frozen Party so hopefully we will see you again to say hi. We saw you at the Star Wars Party that had the show cancelled due to torrential rainstorm on my daughter’s birthday 10/1/16 and it is our first trip back to Disney since then.  We haven’t ever seen this show.


----------



## chuff88

yulilin3 said:


> I think we should start a petition. Fastpasser needs to stay until at least the opening of Galaxy's Edge


I'll sign! I might not be a regular WDW visitor, but being able to meet him and thank him in person for all of his incredible help would be amazing. I think @Twilight Sparkle said everything so perfectly. I came to the Dis for some much needed help navigating WDW trip planning for the first time, and @FastPasser. has unquestionably been one of the most helpful voices.


----------



## FastPasser.

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I've been trying to process the news of your possible retirement, but my brain just wants to pull a Scarlet O'Hara and push the thought aside to think about later - - preferably much, much later.  Certainly, you deserve to enjoy some much-earned time for yourself and your interests, and I hope that you can and do.  Selfishly, however, I'm saddened by the thought of not running into you again at one of these events.  Meeting you this past January was such a lovely treat, and I'm especially thankful now, upon hearing that you may soon retire, that my family and I had that experience.  Hopefully, even if you decide to retire, you will continue to be a regular presence on these boards.  Your kindness and sense of humor shine through your posts and always manage to brighten my day.


Clearly I'm way  but WOW, and meeting people like Twilight Sparkle is something I will miss when I hang it up. Although it may appear by my post count that I haven't had that long of a presence on the DIS, I actually have. I've been around the DIS since 2010 but under a different name. I met hundreds of Dissers under that name and have met dozens of wonderful people as Fastpasser. And even when I sprinkle a little pixie dust oh them, I always get more out of it than they do. Besides, I get the usual CM discount.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I think we should start a petition. Fastpasser needs to stay until at least the opening of Galaxy's Edge


It does sadden me that I won't be around for the opening. I'll be living in another state by then and will be a visitor. I'll be one of you.


Mopedmom1 said:


> Perhaps with chairs it _*might *_cut down on all the unsupervised short munchkins making the space a race track to zoom around whilst yielding their lightsabers. That would be worth $10 to me. (Now get off my lawn! )


I'll pay $20 for that. I should have lost several eyes by now while walking through or mingling and harassing guests.


----------



## FastPasser.

MinnieMSue said:


> Anyway we will be at the June 26 Star Wars Party and the July’s 4 Frozen Party so hopefully we will see you again to say hi. We saw you at the Star Wars Party that had the show cancelled due to torrential rainstorm on my daughter’s birthday 10/1/16 and it is our first trip back to Disney since then. We haven’t ever seen this show.


I think that's the last time it was cancelled. Both dates are my work days so you may have to bear with me again, maybe even twice, so sorry.


----------



## MinnieMSue

FastPasser. said:


> I think that's the last time it was cancelled. Both dates are my work days so you may have to bear with me again, maybe even twice, so sorry.



We would love that!  We always try to get front row Fantasmic and for many trips talked to the same lady selling light ups. Of course she never remembered us but loved that we always remembered her. We took such a long time off that she probably won’t be there this trip but it was sure fun seeing her each time. We really enjoy chatting with cast members.


----------



## rhiansmom

chell said:


> Has anyone else who purchased the Galactic Tasting add on received e-gift cards today? I'm trying to figure out why I received them. I don't know if it's a gift from someone or because of the event this weekend.



Yes!  I was just asking every family member if they sent it as it is also my birthday weekend!


----------



## chell

rhiansmom said:


> Yes!  I was just asking every family member if they sent it as it is also my birthday weekend!



Whew! Happy birthday! Maybe we'll see each other there. 

Wonder why they sent them? I'm not upset they did but it was so odd. Not many people know we're going and most don't know my email address so I was super confused.


----------



## seigyoku

chell said:


> Has anyone else who purchased the Galactic Tasting add on received e-gift cards today? I'm trying to figure out why I received them. I don't know if it's a gift from someone or because of the event this weekend.



Wait wait, I got two of those in my spam folder, hadn't gone back to check if they were legit, I am very very confused (yes I bought the add-on.) Huh.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm loving the mystery surrounding these certificates. All of you going to galactic night, have fun and report back


----------



## chell

seigyoku said:


> Wait wait, I got two of those in my spam folder, hadn't gone back to check if they were legit, I am very very confused (yes I bought the add-on.) Huh.



I checked & mine are legit.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Anyone else going to Galactic Nights this weekend worried about the rain?


----------



## AngiTN

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Anyone else going to Galactic Nights this weekend worried about the rain?


Not based on the latest forecast. 
While we haven't bought our tickets yet, I expect to after looking over our budget


----------



## chell

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Anyone else going to Galactic Nights this weekend worried about the rain?



Yes, especially since I have to use a scooter. I don't want it to lock up on me but I need my picture taken with Darth Vader!


----------



## yulilin3

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Anyone else going to Galactic Nights this weekend worried about the rain?


for the offerings exclusive to GN maybe the droid builders will move inside the Disney Jr building. Maybe some of the unique meet and greets inside Launch Bay and Walt Disney Presents.
The photo backdrops should still be open but maybe without photopass CM if it's raining
The outdoor shows (which you can enjoy during a regular DHS day) will probably get delayed or cancelled due to rain. Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular should go off unless the rain is extremely heavy or there is lightning


----------



## Venaros

From the hourly forecast I looked at earlier this morning, it's predicting only 0.91in of rain all day. If that holds true it may be just a constant slight drizzle all day. The heaviest hours were between 5-8pm where it showed about 0.33in. But I do think that lighting will be an issue.


----------



## chell

This storm system is now predicted to move further west so the rain might be too bad after all.


----------



## chell

Are either of you, who received the gift cards, AP holders? That's the only possible reason I have come up with.


----------



## bellelinus

Fastpasser, I will be at the June 3 Star Wars party, how would I recognize you if you are working there that night? You have been extremely helpful and I would love to say thanks in person.


----------



## lat

i am sure this has been asked before.  How early can I enter the park?

Will there still be a Fantasmic show?

Anu freebies offered with the event ?

Thanks


----------



## FastPasser.

bellelinus said:


> Fastpasser, I will be at the June 3 Star Wars party, how would I recognize you if you are working there that night? You have been extremely helpful and I would love to say thanks in person.


Thanks for the kind words. June 3rd is a Sunday and I don't get scheduled to work on weekends. Yes, it's a sweet deal.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lat said:


> i am sure this has been asked before.  How early can I enter the park?
> 
> Will there still be a Fantasmic show?
> 
> Anu freebies offered with the event ?
> 
> Thanks


Info in this post 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...c-nights-launch-bay-jt.3439569/#post-54255226

And in the main thread where the post can be found.


----------



## seigyoku

chell said:


> Are either of you, who received the gift cards, AP holders? That's the only possible reason I have come up with.



Well I am. Still very confused!


----------



## bellelinus

FastPasser. said:


> Thanks for the kind words. June 3rd is a Sunday and I don't get scheduled to work on weekends. Yes, it's a sweet deal.


Well, my thanks virtually rather than in person, then!


----------



## FastPasser.

bellelinus said:


> Well, my thanks virtually rather than in person, then!


You're welcome, glad to be of help.


----------



## FastPasser.

I don't think the pre-event mix-in time is mentioned on that post. Event Guests can enter as early as 4 p.m. Guests who have entered the park prior to the Main Entrance event credential distribution can pick them up at Grand Park (formerly Muppet Courtyard) or the Tower of Terror FastPass+ kiosk.

No Fantasmic

Freebies, it's Disney.


----------



## Aladora

FastPasser. said:


> Thanks for the kind words. June 3rd is a Sunday and I don't get scheduled to work on weekends. Yes, it's a sweet deal.



Would you perhaps be there Aug 21?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Rain or shine, I will see you all there Sunday for galactic nights!


----------



## cordage

I was also confused about the Disney Gift Cards so I replied to an earlier email from WDW Guest Services, they replied:

“Regrettably, we are unable to provide any information regarding the Disney Gift Cards you are referring to. You should be receiving the digital voucher by the end of the day on May 25, 2018. Should you not receive the information prior to the event, please visit our Guest Relations at Disney's Hollywood Studios. A Cast Member there will be happy to assist.”


----------



## AimForTheFlatTop

I would like to throw my hat in the ring as far as receiving the mystery gift cards. I thought maybe they cancelled the tasting or something, but it was still showing on my itinerary. I called Disney and no one could figure out why I received them, but they did tell me they were valid. (We are AP, if that makes any difference.)


----------



## suyama

I also received the gift cards. I don’t have AP. Thought maybe they were for the GN tasting but I just received a separate email with the tasting and reserved seating information. No mention of the $45 gift card. Not sure why I received them??


----------



## lat

Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## maryj11

FastPasser. said:


> And you're all ok with a $5 or $10 increase?
> 
> I can see why you'd like that because the total time from when the party opens until the show ends is 2 hours. That's a long time to be on your feet, unless you're a CM that is.


Yes I would pay an extra 5.00 or 10.00. Sitting after a long day of walking would be worth it.


----------



## chell

We received the vouchers today too. Oh well, unsolved mystery but we'll all enjoy it!


----------



## AngiTN

Regarding the voucher, wonder if they've reduced the offerings somehow. Still having the event but less than first expected? Strange that no one at GS knows why they were sent


----------



## AngiTN

Oh, and I did buy our tickets. Just too hard to resist being right there


----------



## chell

AngiTN said:


> Regarding the voucher, wonder if they've reduced the offerings somehow. Still having the event but less than first expected? Strange that no one at GS knows why they were sent



It is strange but it was a nice surprise. I just want my light saber churros.


----------



## AngiTN

Y'all will have to report back if you learn anything once you arrive


----------



## chuff88

So I have kind of a weird question. I was looking at Disney's site, and for the day we're planning on seeing SWGS (9/29) it looks like the fireworks are scheduled to be at 8:30, but the park is schedule to close at 8. Can someone explain this discrepency? Does that mean that they just haven't updated park hours?


----------



## yulilin3

chuff88 said:


> So I have kind of a weird question. I was looking at Disney's site, and for the day we're planning on seeing SWGS (9/29) it looks like the fireworks are scheduled to be at 8:30, but the park is schedule to close at 8. Can someone explain this discrepency? Does that mean that they just haven't updated park hours?


It happens quiet often. The attractions will close at 8pm leaving Swags as the finale. They also do this with Fantasmic from now and then


----------



## rhiansmom

Anyone get the impression from the email that we aren't getting a lanyard for the tasting and it's all digital?


----------



## SweetSerenity

I'm looking to surprise my husband with the dessert party this November for our anniversary as his birthday is 3 days before our wedding anniversary. He is a huge Star Wars fan, and I think he will love this. The dates aren't released yet, but are there specific days that they usually do this? We only have one night set aside for HS.


----------



## FastPasser.

SweetSerenity said:


> are there specific days that they usually do this?


It takes place every night until maybe the first week in Nov.


----------



## SweetSerenity

FastPasser. said:


> It takes place every night until maybe the first week in Nov.



After the first week of November, do they stop doing them or does it become select nights?


----------



## FastPasser.

The JBJB show replaced SWaGS after the first week in Nov last year and the year before. It resumed in mid Dec with both shows taking place for the rest of the year.


----------



## Nlfm432010

Just back from Galactic Nights - I entered after 7, and was given a lanyard and pin and map.  I did not wear the pin or lanyard and could get on any ride/event.  I feel as though I could have not bought a ticket and still stayed and participated in the events. It seemed much different from MNSSHP or MVMCP as there was no wristband but the cost was fairly equal- any thoughts?


----------



## rteetz

BREAKING: Name of Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge Village Revealed at Galactic Nights

More Ride Details Confirmed for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge “Battle Escape” Attraction

Real Walking, Breathing, Tooka Loth-Cat Coming to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rhiansmom

Nlfm432010 said:


> Just back from Galactic Nights - I entered after 7, and was given a lanyard and pin and map.  I did not wear the pin or lanyard and could get on any ride/event.  I feel as though I could have not bought a ticket and still stayed and participated in the events. It seemed much different from MNSSHP or MVMCP as there was no wristband but the cost was fairly equal- any thoughts?




You got lucky as we saw many get escorted out including a guy with his family throwing a full on grown up fit


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Nlfm432010 said:


> Just back from Galactic Nights - I entered after 7, and was given a lanyard and pin and map.  I did not wear the pin or lanyard and could get on any ride/event.  I feel as though I could have not bought a ticket and still stayed and participated in the events. It seemed much different from MNSSHP or MVMCP as there was no wristband but the cost was fairly equal- any thoughts?



Actually saw the same kind of thing at HS a few years back when they had a Villains Unleashed event. We went to a MNSSHP (the first of the season one year) and saw dozens of people without wristbands. (They did much better at a later party that year.) Sometimes, they forget, I think, the complaints from their previous events. Hope it wasn’t too crowded (Villains was packed!).


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Was there a new menu in effect for the dessert party tonight?


----------



## FastPasser.

zebrastreyepz said:


> Was there a new menu in effect for the dessert party tonight?


Did you think there was?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## nurseholly

zebrastreyepz said:


> Was there a new menu in effect for the dessert party tonight?



I believe that was the dessert party at the Magic Kingdom.  The HEA parties debuted a new menu and a new "after party"


----------



## zebrastreyepz

FastPasser. said:


> Did you think there was?


I could have sworn that I read somewhere that all the dessert party menus were changing.

I was wrong.

And I'm happy I was wrong!


----------



## Cordy2424

Hi Everyone, apologizing in advance if this is already in the thread and I missed it -
Is Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular ending? I don't see any show times for my visit in November.


----------



## yulilin3

Cordy2424 said:


> Hi Everyone, apologizing in advance if this is already in the thread and I missed it -
> Is Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular ending? I don't see any show times for my visit in November.


The schedule doesn't come out until about 2 months in advance. But if the last two years are a trend, jingle Bell jingle bam replaced swags beginning to mid November


----------



## Cordy2424

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule doesn't come out until about 2 months in advance. But if the last two years are a trend, jingle Bell jingle bam replaced swags beginning to mid November



Noooooooooooo!!!!!!! I don't want to miss SWAGS!!!!!! Oh bummer. We will be there during the tail end of Food & Wine so I will keep my fingers crossed that SWAGS is still being shown for at least the first week or so of November.


----------



## FastPasser.

zebrastreyepz said:


> We will be standing in line to enter the party as soon as y'all will let us in on Monday, June 11th!


No advantage standing in line early. Check in 15-20 minutes before the advertised start time.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

FastPasser. said:


> No advantage standing in line early. Check in 15-20 minutes before the advertised start time.


Will do!


----------



## FastPasser.

Cordy2424 said:


> Noooooooooooo!!!!!!! I don't want to miss SWAGS!!!!!! Oh bummer. We will be there during the tail end of Food & Wine so I will keep my fingers crossed that SWAGS is still being shown for at least the first week or so of November.


It was performed until Nov 8th.


----------



## AngiTN

Nlfm432010 said:


> Just back from Galactic Nights - I entered after 7, and was given a lanyard and pin and map.  I did not wear the pin or lanyard and could get on any ride/event.  I feel as though I could have not bought a ticket and still stayed and participated in the events. It seemed much different from MNSSHP or MVMCP as there was no wristband but the cost was fairly equal- any thoughts?



We entered just after 7:00 also. They were very much looking for lanyards on anyone entering the park. It was very obvious that the were day guests still leaving as we were coming in. There were CM all along the main route in with signs, practically elbow to elbow. I believe the sign said May the Force be with you, or something like that. No one got past any of those CM without a lanyard. Once past them no, they didn't check as much as I suppose they knew you'd been checked to get past them


----------



## Cordy2424

FastPasser. said:


> It was performed until Nov 8th.



This gives me hope!!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I’m thinking about doing this party since I’m doing all the rest lol

The date I wanna go shows this party begins at 830. They have 2 shows if fantasmic that night also at 9 and 10:30.

It’s extremely plausible to do the desert party and then see fantasmic at 10:30 correct?


----------



## FastPasser.

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> The date I wanna go shows this party begins at 830. They have 2 shows if fantasmic that night also at 9 and 10:30.It’s extremely plausible to do the desert party and then see fantasmic at 10:30 correct?


I'm assuming that SWaGS is at 10pm and will end at about 10:15pm? I guess it's doable. Don't linger at Center Stage.


----------



## ninafeliz

I haven't kept up with this thread since our last trip in August 2017, so I'm hoping for a little cliff notes version of what I've missed  We booked the star wars dessert party for June 15th.  Has anything changed since last August?  Is it still recommended that we leave before the stormtroopers lead us out in order to get a better viewing location (I am short and we have a DS5 and a DS8)?  Do they still let you in ahead of time out in the viewing area?  Is it best to stand up in the front of the reserved area (which we have always done before but once that didn't work at all and I couldn't see much of anything), or is there a better strategy?  What is the gift they give you now, still the gigantic tie fighter popcorn bucket?  Thanks in advance for saving me trying to read/skim hundreds of pages .


----------



## FastPasser.

ninafeliz said:


> I haven't kept up with this thread since our last trip in August 2017, so I'm hoping for a little cliff notes version of what I've missed  We booked the star wars dessert party for June 15th.  Has anything changed since last August?  Is it still recommended that we leave before the stormtroopers lead us out in order to get a better viewing location (I am short and we have a DS5 and a DS8)?  Do they still let you in ahead of time out in the viewing area?  Is it best to stand up in the front of the reserved area (which we have always done before but once that didn't work at all and I couldn't see much of anything), or is there a better strategy?  What is the gift they give you now, still the gigantic tie fighter popcorn bucket?  Thanks in advance for saving me trying to read/skim hundreds of pages .


Leaving early was mainly for the previous location, but if you want a specific spot, leave before the group leaves the Launch Bay.

You will be allowed into the viewing area before the group arrives. Anyone in the SW tour group is also allowed in so there may be some people there even if you enter early.

I would stand at the back of the viewing area.

The gift is a Captain Phasma stein.


----------



## ninafeliz

FastPasser. said:


> Leaving early was mainly for the previous location, but if you want a specific spot, leave before the group leaves the Launch Bay.
> 
> You will be allowed into the viewing area before the group arrives. Anyone in the SW tour group is also allowed in so there may be some people there even if you enter early.
> 
> I would stand at the back of the viewing area.
> 
> The gift is a Captain Phasma stein.



Thanks for the reply!  I'm glad there's a new gift to add to our Chewy steins and the Tie fighter popcorn buckets!  Where did the viewing area move to?  Is there a section of the thread that discusses this you could point me to?  

Any reason you recommend the back?  I only ask because it goes agains human nature of always wanting up front, so I'm curious.  Are there less people so you can have a buffer in front of you and see better if you are short?  Last time there were a few very tall young off duty CMs that were in the area before the party people entered, and they took up most of the front row right at the ropes for the handicapped front area.  They realized we couldn't see from behind them, so They said we could take the kids into the front area that is reserved for handicapped, but when I asked a CM who was working she said that would be ok but I shouldn't stand.  So as a result I really couldn't see much at all from a sitting/kneeling position, and really didn't enjoy the show.  That time we went out with the stormtroopers, but were at the front of the pack.  The previous time the year before we had gone out early and got a great spot at the rope behind the handicapped area and could see great.  The time before that the party was outside and we liked that whole experience much more, but alas apparently we were in the minority because they moved it indoors.  

do we still get the steins on the way out?  That was why we waited last time and didn't go out early, we weren't sure how to get them besides walking out with the masses and being handed them as we walked out of the launch bay building.


----------



## FastPasser.

ninafeliz said:


> Where did the viewing area move to?
> 
> Any reason you recommend the back?
> 
> The time before that the party was outside and we liked that whole experience much more, but alas apparently we were in the minority because they moved it indoors.
> 
> do we still get the steins on the way out?  That was why we waited last time and didn't go out early, we weren't sure how to get them besides walking out with the masses and being handed them as we walked out of the launch bay building.


The viewing area is now the raised surface where the Sorcerers hat was located.

The reason standing towards the back is recommended is because IMO, the front of the viewing area is too close and there are some blind spots.

For completely different reasons, I also liked it much better when the party was outside. Moving it had nothing to do with people liking it or not liking it, they wanted to maximize the viewing space for day guests.

The gifts are handed out as you exit, however if you decide to leave early, go to where they will be handing out the steins and if the CMs have already set up to hand out the steins, tell them that you're not leaving with the group. They'll give you your steins ahead of time. It's no problem.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ninafeliz said:


> Any reason you recommend the back?





FastPasser. said:


> The viewing area is now the raised surface where the Sorcerers hat was located.
> 
> The reason standing towards the back is recommended is because IMO, the front of the viewing area is too close and there are some blind spots.



Fastpasser is right.  The new viewing location is too close, and the back - while still not perfect - is the better viewing area.  We sat back left and still had some of our view obstructed.  We could see the majority of the projections, though.  We felt like we had plenty of personal space in this viewing area vs the previous one, so that was a plus.  Lots of people in the viewing area were sitting throughout the show when we were there but this probably varies each night.


----------



## ninafeliz

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Fastpasser is right.  The new viewing location is too close, and the back - while still not perfect - is the better viewing area.  We sat back left and still had some of our view obstructed.  We could see the majority of the projections, though.  We felt like we had plenty of personal space in this viewing area vs the previous one, so that was a plus.  Lots of people in the viewing area were sitting throughout the show when we were there but this probably varies each night.



I'm so glad I asked, I had no idea the viewing area had changed! I'll have to scope it out a little when we are there in the days prior to our dessert party reservation. But it sounds as if fastpasser is correct, and leaving the dessert party early to get a spot towards the front isn't really important anymore (unless it's reversed ad you have to try for a spot in the back now ).  I'm kind of glad, I hate the stress of trying to jockey up front.  I would love it if people sat, but in my experience people usually stand when shows or parades start even if they start out sitting, or a CM will come along and make people stand up either for safety or to squeeze more people in.  I'm also glad to read you felt like you had plenty or personal space, because I would not have said that before.  At least not in the front of the old area.


----------



## FastPasser.

ninafeliz said:


> But it sounds as if fastpasser is correct


There's a first time for everything.


ninafeliz said:


> I would love it if people sat


It depends on the attendance number on any given night. The area will accept a sold out party plus anyone that did the SW Tour that day. If all 250 people show up, it'll be a standing viewing. Lately it's been significantly less and sitting has been possible on most nights.


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...t-and-greet-expands-to-more-card-holders-.htm


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...t-and-greet-expands-to-more-card-holders-.htm


I wish they made that change when Darth Vader was still there. But still, awesome to see Kylo with a lower wait


----------



## AngiTN

I may have missed it but this is the lanyard and pin set they sold during Galatic Nights. They sold them after the announcement of the name of the outpost. I believe the CM said only 3000 were sold but I may we'll have misunderstood her. We just happened to be in the launch Bay when they made the announcement about the sale so we got in line to get one








Also, this is the poster and set of cards they were hanging out on the way out of the event











We got 3 and all the card sets are the same but for 1.
One of the cards is in English on 2 sets but in aurebesh on the other





And interesting note, while at HS today, you could not walk from Hyperion Theater, past Bill and Min to get to Star Tours. You had to go around by ABC commissary and come back up to it. I asked if it was a permanent change and the CM said it was closed only while they were constructing something.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I may have missed it but this is the lanyard and pin set they sold during Galatic Nights. They sold them after the announcement of the name of the outpost. I believe the CM said only 3000 were sold but I may we'll have misunderstood her. We just happened to be in the launch Bay when they made the announcement about the sale so we got in line to get one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is the poster and set of cards they were hanging out on the way out of the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got 3 and all the card sets are the same but for 1.
> One of the cards is in English on 2 sets but in aurebesh on the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And interesting note, while at HS today, you could not walk from Hyperion Theater, past Bill and Min to get to Star Tours. You had to go around by ABC commissary and come back up to it. I asked if it was a permanent change and the CM said it was closed only while they were constructing something.


They were doing concrete work in that area, not sure if that is still the case. 

I have three of the cards. I’d love to get my hands on the rest of them.


----------



## FastPasser.

AngiTN said:


> while at HS today


Geez, missed you again. I was there Wed and will be there tonight and you picked Thursday to be there.


----------



## drummerwife

I have a question about the party fireworks viewing I’m hoping someone can help me with.
I recently had achilles tendon repair surgery and while I’ll be able to walk, I’m planning on bringing my rollator with me to give me a place to sit if/when when my foot/leg gets tired. With the new viewing area should I sit in the handicap area or will I get a better view from the back? I should also mention I’m short if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## MinnieMSue

drummerwife said:


> I have a question about the party fireworks viewing I’m hoping someone can help me with.
> I recently had achilles tendon repair surgery and while I’ll be able to walk, I’m planning on bringing my rollator with me to give me a place to sit if/when when my foot/leg gets tired. With the new viewing area should I sit in the handicap area or will I get a better view from the back? I should also mention I’m short if that helps. Thanks.



I will be there June 25 with my rollator too. I didn’t even know they had a handicap section anymore. Interested in answers to this too


----------



## mckennarose

ninafeliz said:


> I'm so glad I asked, I had no idea the viewing area had changed! I'll have to scope it out a little when we are there in the days prior to our dessert party reservation. But it sounds as if fastpasser is correct, and leaving the dessert party early to get a spot towards the front isn't really important anymore (unless it's reversed ad you have to try for a spot in the back now ).  I'm kind of glad, I hate the stress of trying to jockey up front.  I would love it if people sat, but in my experience people usually stand when shows or parades start even if they start out sitting, or a CM will come along and make people stand up either for safety or to squeeze more people in.  I'm also glad to read you felt like you had plenty or personal space, because I would not have said that before.  At least not in the front of the old area.



We did the party again on May 14 and I definitely did not like the new viewing area as much as the old one.  The party is still great and one of our favorites, but I was disappointed in the new viewing area.  It is way too close.  However, everyone around us stayed seated so that helped a lot and there was a lot of room around us.  You don't need to leave the party early to get a good spot.


----------



## FastPasser.

drummerwife said:


> With the new viewing area should I sit in the handicap area or will I get a better view from the back? I should also mention I’m short if that helps. Thanks.


I would go to the party viewing area. Try to get a spot towards the back.


----------



## jlundeen

MinnieMSue said:


> I will be there June 25 with my rollator too. I didn’t even know they had a handicap section anymore. Interested in answers to this too


In March, I used a scooter due to recent knee replacement surgery.  We had planned to scope out a spot in front of the projection tower, mainly to have a place to sit and lean on the wall, but I found that, while it wasn't on the map, there was a handicapped spot in the place that the dessert party USED to be, (in front of the left side projection tower),so we went there and had a great view. So I pulled into the Handicapped area with my scooter and my party sat back against the wall until shortly before the show, then were able to join me.

While I don't think there are ANY spots that have totally unobstructed views, due to trees, light/speaker poles, etc., we liked this spot a lot. 

Hope this helps.

ETA:  We didn't do the dessert party that night - so I don't know how the spots in the reserved area compare.


----------



## chuff88

Well I just had a very troubling phone call...

Earlier today I did the online chat to find out if there was any more info on when the SW dessert party and the FEA desser Party might become available in September. The CM said those should be available, you just need to call 407-560-2428.

So I did. The CM I talked to at that number said that there was NO availability at either of those parties for the entire week of our stay (9/29-10/6). I asked if maybe they just weren’t available to book yet and he said he’s been booking them.

Honestly I’m devastated. The SW dessert party in particular was something I chose for myself as my special birthday celebration, and to hear that they’re already full, without ever being available to book online, is incredibly upsetting.

Can someone please reassure me? @FastPasser. or @rteetz, do you know if this CM just had bad information? Is it suddenlty way more popular? I’m just..going to be incredibly heartbroken if this is true, and the thing I've maybe been most excited about is now out of reach.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Can someone please reassure me?


I can't assure you because anything's possible, but I have no reason to believe that any SW or FEA party is sold out for dates that aren't even posted. SWaGS and Illuminations are on the calendar and AFAIK, so will the parties.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> I can't assure you because anything's possible, but I have no reason to believe that any SW or FEA party is sold out for dates that aren't even posted. SWaGS and Illuminations are on the calendar and AFAIK, so will the parties.


I figured that must be the case because none of the SW parties for the last week of August are currently sold out (all are showing availability when I check). I just find it a little shocking that two different CMs would have told me that they are bookable by calling when they (most likely) aren't.

Honestly though, considering I've been checking both of these parties multiple times per day I'm pretty stressed at even the possibility that they are actually sold out.


----------



## yulilin3

chuff88 said:


> Well I just had a very troubling phone call...
> 
> Earlier today I did the online chat to find out if there was any more info on when the SW dessert party and the FEA desser Party might become available in September. The CM said those should be available, you just need to call 407-560-2428.
> 
> So I did. The CM I talked to at that number said that there was NO availability at either of those parties for the entire week of our stay (9/29-10/6). I asked if maybe they just weren’t available to book yet and he said he’s been booking them.
> 
> Honestly I’m devastated. The SW dessert party in particular was something I chose for myself as my special birthday celebration, and to hear that they’re already full, without ever being available to book online, is incredibly upsetting.
> 
> Can someone please reassure me? @FastPasser. or @rteetz, do you know if this CM just had bad information? Is it suddenlty way more popular? I’m just..going to be incredibly heartbroken if this is true, and the thing I've maybe been most excited about is now out of reach.


They are not open for booking yet, swags opens about 2 months in advance, no need to worry or stress


----------



## chuff88

yulilin3 said:


> They are not open for booking yet, swags opens about 2 months in advance, no need to worry or stress


I was hoping we'd have September dates by now as it looks like August dates were released on April 24th (I know because I posted it... I'm telling you, checking constantly). I guess I don't get why they make it SO close.


----------



## AngiTN

chuff88 said:


> Well I just had a very troubling phone call...
> 
> Earlier today I did the online chat to find out if there was any more info on when the SW dessert party and the FEA desser Party might become available in September. *The CM said those should be available, you just need to call 407-560-2428.*
> 
> *So I did. *
> 
> *Can someone please reassure me? *@FastPasser. or @rteetz, do you know if this CM just had bad information? Is it suddenlty way more popular? I’m just..going to be incredibly heartbroken if this is true, and the thing I've maybe been most excited about is now out of reach.


They have assured this many times.
It's been posted over and over again here  by those who know in this thread that they do not open reservations this far out. Why even check online? You are really causing yourself undue stress. Let those who know here advise you. They keep up with when reservations open. It won't sell  out on you


----------



## chuff88

AngiTN said:


> They have assured this many times.
> It's been posted over and over again here  by those who know in this thread that they do not open reservations this far out. Why even check online? You are really causing yourself undue stress. Let those who know here advise you. They keep up with when reservations open. It won't sell  out on you


I was already on chat asking a CM about something else, so I thought I'd ask about those dessert parties as well. When they gave me that information I thought I'd try calling, and the CM that I talked to used terminology that indicated that the dates were full, rather than unavailable to book.

I came here because I know the people on these boards have a lot of information, but I don't feel that it is unreasonable to expect that Disney employees, who are employed specifically to answer guest questions and book this sort of event, will have the correct information. I understand this is something people come up against often with Disney, but this was my first time encountering CMs who have provided information that, by all appearances, was just flat out wrong. And considering it was for an event that I am particularly excited about, I was very upset by the phone call.

Also, as I mentioned above, reservations for August opened at the end of April, so they clearly do open reservations this far out in some cases, but it's inconsistent. I fully realize that this is stress that I at least somewhat brought on myself, but it was compounded by CMs provided incorrect information.


----------



## Laura's Dad

Nlfm432010 said:


> Just back from Galactic Nights - I entered after 7, and was given a lanyard and pin and map.  I did not wear the pin or lanyard and could get on any ride/event.  I feel as though I could have not bought a ticket and still stayed and participated in the events. It seemed much different from MNSSHP or MVMCP as there was no wristband but the cost was fairly equal- any thoughts?



We are home from Galactic Nights and would like to share our impressions:

We arrived at the park about 3:30 and my stepson and daughter (We are all huge Star Wars fans) took pictures at the Photopass Area outside the park.  We then got in line and were admitted at about 3:45.  We had FPs for TSMM and ToT in our limited time before the party.  We tried to decide between Frozen Ever After and Muppetvision and Muppetvision won out.  We were able to take two of the pictures with the backdrops near Muppetvision with very little wait.  We then had to go around the Chinese Theater to TSMM.  We took another picture with very little wait near the Chinese Theater and then rode TSMM with a FP.  We probably waited 5 minutes to ride.  We then went over to ToT and rode with our 2nd FP.  Afterwards we tried a couple of the specialty food items in the Fairfax Market area.  I had the Duck confit fried (they were good),  daughter tried the Crawfish and grits (just OK), stepson tried the Ribeye Pastry (he liked it)  We read somewhere that we were able to to get a patch at Little Mermaid if you had proof of purchase of seeing new Solo movie.  We got those  and then went over to the Hyperion theater and waited quite a while for the next picture.  Finished the picture just as they were starting the party in front of the Chinese Theater.  We saw Warwick Davis up close as well as the new Chewbacca actor (can't spell his name).  That was pretty cool.  Not a bad three hours.

    We started the party at Star Tours and they had Stormtroopers inspecting us on the way in.  I wished we would have come back and rode it again.  Went outside Tatooine Traders and took pictures with the Ewoks (very cool) and wife/daughter went to Galaxy's Edge panel while stepson and I drank a Safari Amber and went and saw the droids in the Animation Courtyard. I interacted with a homemade droid and had a blast.  Went into Star Wars Launch Bay and looked around at all of the Star Wars stuff.  Went over to the area behind Rock and Roller Coaster that had long lines for pictures with Seventh Sister, Tuscan Raiders, and Rancor.  Decided to ride the Star Wars edition of Rock and Roller Coaster (posted 30 minute wait, probably about 20) and then met wife/daughter for more food.  Wife wanted pictures with Tuscan Raiders with the kids and I wanted to see the Star Wars show at the Chinese Theater.  They made it back just as the show was starting and we watched the show.   Loved it.  Went and got something to eat near ToT and should have rode Star Tours again.  Had just enough time to get back to get a place for the end show and Galactic Spectacular.  Stood right in-between the projection towers while DJ blared music prior to the show.  This was the one negative of the entire experience.  Loved the fireworks/projection show and rode back to the hotel after getting posters on the way out.

     A couple of suggestions if they do this again:  1.  Enter early and get pictures at backdrops out of the way early.  Lines were long for these and Star Wars characters.   2.  Don't miss the droids at the Animation Courtyard. They were a hoot.
3.  Prioritize what you want to do, you won't be able to do it all.  4.  Have fun, your at WDW with a special Star Wars party!!!!!!


----------



## AngiTN

chuff88 said:


> I was already on chat asking a CM about something else, so I thought I'd ask about those dessert parties as well. When they gave me that information I thought I'd try calling, and the CM that I talked to used terminology that indicated that the dates were full, rather than unavailable to book.
> 
> I came here because I know the people on these boards have a lot of information, but I don't feel that it is unreasonable to expect that Disney employees, who are employed specifically to answer guest questions and book this sort of event, will have the correct information. I understand this is something people come up against often with Disney, but this was my first time encountering CMs who have provided information that, by all appearances, was just flat out wrong. And considering it was for an event that I am particularly excited about, I was very upset by the phone call.
> 
> Also, as I mentioned above, reservations for August opened at the end of April, so they clearly do open reservations this far out in some cases, but it's inconsistent. I fully realize that this is stress that I at least somewhat brought on myself, but it was compounded by CMs provided incorrect information.


Yes they should know
For some unknown reason if an event shows on their system as unavailable they always interpret that as sold out. Never was not yet available for purchase. It's a major flaw. Always has been and I guess always will be. It's something that only those in the know (like those reading here) will be at an advantage for


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> CMs who have provided information that, by all appearances, was just flat out wrong.


I'm shocked. 


chuff88 said:


> And considering it was for an event that I am particularly excited about, I was very upset by the phone call.


I hate to add to your stress level, but the unofficial buzz is that within a couple of weeks, something is likely to happen that will make the party much, much smaller, at least for a while, and it probably will sell out on most nights. Book your party as soon as it's available.


----------



## paopiru

I`m in the same situation as I have been checking daily for a october dates. The show calendar is already available for september so I believed the party will show availability for booking online also. DHS is the only park not showing the parties available for september and october yet.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> I'm shocked.
> I hate to add to your stress level, but the unofficial buzz is that within a couple of weeks, something is likely to happen that will make the party much, much smaller, at least for a while, and it probably will sell out on most nights. Book your party as soon as it's available.



I’m guessing it’s the addition of seating? My plan has always been to book it as soon as I see it become available, and I’m checking multiple times a day, so it seems unlikely that I’ll miss it. But I really appreciate the heads up. I take it the unofficial buzz doesn’t indicate when that availability might happen?


----------



## paopiru

I`m in the same situation as I have been checking daily for october dates. The show calendar is already available for september so I believed the party will show availability for booking online also. DHS is the only park not showing the parties available for september and october yet.


----------



## chuff88

paopiru said:


> I`m in the same situation as I have been checking daily for a october dates. The show calendar is already available for september so I believed the party will show availability for booking online also. DHS is the only park not showing the parties available for september and october yet.


Epcot is also still not showing the parties for September.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I take it the unofficial buzz doesn’t indicate when that availability might happen?


Nope, totally different department.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I would be surprised if the increase in price is JUST $5 to $10. I'm thinking upwards of $20.





FastPasser. said:


> That's a lot just for chairs if that's all they add. That would put it in the $100 range and I don't think they want to be in that ball park. $89 would probably fly, $99 or higher, not so much. Plus attendance at the current party is not where they would like it to be so I think they have to take that into consideration.


Looks like we're both wrong, nothing officially, but I'm now under the impression that the price will remain the same. It keeps it in the same price range as the FEA party which does have seating.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Looks like we're both wrong, nothing officially, but I'm now under the impression that the price will remain the same. It keeps it in the same price range as the FEA party which does have seating.


I’m not going to complain about the price staying the same.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, totally different department.


If they announce the change in the next couple weeks, a big part of me expects the availability to open around the time of the announcement, assuming the change will only affect parties that aren’t yet scheduled.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> assuming the change will only affect parties that aren’t yet scheduled.


If, big if, the actual change is occurring in a couple of weeks, it'll affect all parties taking place after that. I'm unclear as to how it will all pan out.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

@chuff88 , your plan of checking online each day is a good one.  You should see dates load blue onto the calendar several hours before booking actually opens up.  When the blue dates first load, you'll typically still see a "no times available" notice.  But keep checking later that day and first thing the next.  Chances are the times will suddenly load, and then it will be available for booking.  

Someone on this thread usually gives a head's up when they notice the blue dates load, so check this thread everyday, too.  

Good luck!  I would have said you'll have no trouble at all booking this, but now that seats might be coming and numbers decreasing, no telling how quickly it will go.  Do you have any wiggle room for choosing a backup date during your trip?  It might be helpful to have a couple of possibilities in mind just in case your first choice books up before you can get it.


----------



## chuff88

Twilight Sparkle said:


> @chuff88 , your plan of checking online each day is a good one.  You should see dates load blue onto the calendar several hours before booking actually opens up.  When the blue dates first load, you'll typically still see a "no times available" notice.  But keep checking later that day and first thing the next.  Chances are the times will suddenly load, and then it will be available for booking.
> 
> Someone on this thread usually gives a head's up when they notice the blue dates load, so check this thread everyday, too.
> 
> Good luck!  I would have said you'll have no trouble at all booking this, but now that seats might be coming and numbers decreasing, no telling how quickly it will go.  Do you have any wiggle room for choosing a backup date during your trip?  It might be helpful to have a couple of possibilities in mind just in case your first choice books up before you can get it.


We do have a couple of date options. They’re right next to each other, but we could make it work. There’s also a third potential option that would require more itinerary shuffling but we’ve got options.


----------



## MinnieMSue

chuff88 said:


> We do have a couple of date options. They’re right next to each other, but we could make it work. There’s also a third potential option that would require more itinerary shuffling but we’ve got options.



You will get it. You have resources that most people don’t have - and by that I mean this site. It is invaluable in giving the heads up when times show up as initially unbookable and then when they are. Just keep checking this thread and the Disney site. You’ve got this!


----------



## jlundeen

I love how the regulars on this site are so understanding  and supportive of folks asking questions.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> I love how the regulars on this site are so understanding  and supportive of folks asking questions.


Thank you. It's years and years of sww and now just sw threads.
If I could list the most asked questions through out that time they have to be:
What's the quickest way to get to Chewbacca?
How do I sign up for JTA? and other JTA questions
Dessert parties booking
We understand that there are a lot of pages on this thread and some might be visiting this thread for the first time
And I've said this a lot before, I'm very proud that our thread remains helpful and no one here tries to be snarky, mean, negative, troll-like. And the very few that have tried have figured out very quickly we are a chill group of people and that won't affect us so they move on. SW fans are seriously the best


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Thank you. It's years and years of sww and now just sw threads.
> If I could list the most asked questions through out that time they have to be:
> What's the quickest way to get to Chewbacca?
> How do I sign up for JTA? and other JTA questions
> Dessert parties booking
> We understand that there are a lot of pages on this thread and some might be visiting this thread for the first time
> And I've said this a lot before, I'm very proud that our thread remains helpful and no one here tries to be snarky, mean, negative, troll-like. And the very few that have tried have figured out very quickly we are a chill group of people and that won't affect us so they move on. SW fans are seriously the best



I, as well as others, have really appreciated all of your efforts, @yulilin3, and the other posters on this thread, for several years now. I still check back often, even though we probably won't do the party again, after having done it 3 times As we get closer to Black Spire opening (I like this name so much better than Galaxy's Edge, so this is what I am calling it), the help and advice from the posters here will become even more important. I am looking forward to all of the Space Madness coming soon.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> I, as well as others, have really appreciated all of your efforts, @yulilin3, and the other posters on this thread, for several years now. I still check back often, even though we probably won't do the party again, after having done it 3 times As we get closer to Black Spire opening (I like this name so much better than Galaxy's Edge, so this is what I am calling it), the help and advice from the posters here will become even more important. I am looking forward to all of the Space Madness coming soon.


Be on the lookout for a brand new thread on Black Spires/Galaxy's Edge coming to a Galaxy near you


----------



## kat_lh

I'm with @chuff88 on this one - I'm planning on my 40th birthday being spent at the party.  I have backups, of course, but will be seriously toddler tantrum upset if I miss out on this somehow.

I'm glad that others get that.  I tend to get a sort of "you're crazy" look from non DIS people when I talk about it


----------



## MinnieMSue

kat_lh said:


> I'm with @chuff88 on this one - I'm planning on my 40th birthday being spent at the party.  I have backups, of course, but will be seriously toddler tantrum upset if I miss out on this somehow.
> 
> I'm glad that others get that.  I tend to get a sort of "you're crazy" look from non DIS people when I talk about it



Non- Dis people just don’t understand how important these things are!


----------



## nurseholly

I totally get it.  I'm almost stupid excited for this party and DYING to know what the changes could mean for the crowd levels etc.  But no matter if they have seating or not, this party is on the top of my list of things I'm exited for this coming trip.  I have the dessert party booked for 7/26


----------



## chuff88

kat_lh said:


> I'm with @chuff88 on this one - I'm planning on my 40th birthday being spent at the party.  I have backups, of course, but will be seriously toddler tantrum upset if I miss out on this somehow.
> 
> I'm glad that others get that.  I tend to get a sort of "you're crazy" look from non DIS people when I talk about it


I work with awesome people who totally understand my excitement and are enthusiastically supportive of it, but it is hard to talk to non Disney enthusiasts about my trip planning.


----------



## PleasejointheFarque

i am waiting for the sept dates to be released. i have a few nights to choose from. do you think a thursday night would be less crowded?


----------



## FastPasser.

PleasejointheFarque said:


> i am waiting for the sept dates to be released. i have a few nights to choose from. do you think a thursday night would be less crowded?


Attendance varies from day to day and week to week, if it's regularly less busy on a particular day, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## paopiru

chuff88 said:


> Epcot is also still not showing the parties for September.



You are right! As I'm focusing on food and wine in epcot I haven't tryed for party reservation yet!


----------



## SweetSerenity

For past party-goers, do you think it will still be running 11/6/18? That is the only night I have available to get over there to HS.


----------



## chuff88

paopiru said:


> You are right! As I'm focusing on food and wine in epcot I haven't tryed for party reservation yet!


Apparently I’ve decided that we need to go to every party offered during our stay so we’re hitting all three regular ones AND the Hallowishes one.


----------



## mesaboy2

Finally got to see SW fireworks for the first time this week, enjoyed it from a perfect spot in between the two newish projection towers.  Only slight negative was that the temporary stage could not be moved due to the wet conditions and blocked the lower part of the facades.  Thanks to @yulilin3 and all others who keep the good info flowing!


----------



## FastPasser.

mesaboy2 said:


> Only slight negative was that the temporary stage could not be moved due to the wet conditions


The three sections that make up the stage were not moved all last week. I'm not going to divulge why they weren't moved because it's really dumb, but it wasn't due to wet conditions.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

With the party starting at 8, what time can we or should we arrive? Other dumb question, where do we go? At the parks now and need a little help. Thank you Dis friends


----------



## FastPasser.

DisneyDoc5 said:


> With the party starting at 8, what time can we or should we arrive?


I would check in at about 7:45. That's the earliest you'll be allowed in. Any earlier and you'll just be waiting around.



DisneyDoc5 said:


> where do we go?


The party is held inside the SW Launch Bay. The check-in podium is about 25 feet in front of the entrance to the SW Launch Bay.


----------



## grumpy28

Are strollers allowed in the dessert party(inside)?  How about in the outside reserved viewing area?


----------



## FastPasser.

grumpy28 said:


> Are strollers allowed in the dessert party(inside)?  How about in the outside reserved viewing area?


Neither


----------



## DisneyDoc5

FastPasser. said:


> I would check in at about 7:45. That's the earliest you'll be allowed in. Any earlier and you'll just be waiting around.
> 
> The party is held inside the SW Launch Bay. The check-in podium is about 25 feet in front of the entrance to the SW Launch Bay.



Thank you so much, juggling the family, rain, fastpasses, park bag, etc.  It was going to be a challenge to read thru the thread to find the info, much appreciated.


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> Neither


Does it make any difference if our 6year old uses a stroller as a wwheelchair-like adaptive restraint device, since his special needs include extreme impulsivity and elopement (hence the need to look into DAS for him in ride queues)?


----------



## grumpy28

FastPasser. said:


> Neither



Thank you for the reply. Where would be the best place to park the stroller for a quick escape after the fireworks? If stroller parking is all the way at launch bay/disney jr courtyard, it seems like we would get mobbed trying to go from firweworks viewing back there to grab the stroller. Or am I imagining it all wrong?


----------



## ninafeliz

FastPasser. said:


> Neither



Is the no strollers in the viewing area new with the new location?  We had a double stroller in the old outside viewing area.


----------



## kpd6901

grumpy28 said:


> Are strollers allowed in the dessert party(inside)?  How about in the outside reserved viewing area?





FastPasser. said:


> Neither





ninafeliz said:


> Is the no strollers in the viewing area new with the new location?  We had a double stroller in the old outside viewing area.





kpd6901 said:


> Does it make any difference if our 6year old uses a stroller as a wwheelchair-like adaptive restraint device, since his special needs include extreme impulsivity and elopement (hence the need to look into DAS for him in ride queues)?



@FastPasser. It just dawned on me that perhaps my tone may accidentally come across a little terse or negative. That was not my intent, and if taken so, I apologize. My point and question is wondering if there are any considerations for assistive devices that would be necessary for us to enjoy a dessert party, whether SWAGS, JBJB, or Frozen. Is there a tag from Disability Services available to use stroller as wheelchair in ride queues (I thought I read that somewhere), and if so, does that allow for usage during a dessert party. Like a prior poster mentioned, strollers were allowed for the old outside location (at least in 2015 - with our other children - but now, our youngest requires it as adaptive).  Thanks for all your help and information!


----------



## FastPasser.

I'm off tonight, but you guys are making me work. It's fine, the DIS is paying me big bucks.


kpd6901 said:


> Does it make any difference if our 6year old uses a stroller as a wwheelchair-like adaptive restraint device, since his special needs include extreme impulsivity and elopement (hence the need to look into DAS for him in ride queues)?


I would consider getting the red tag just to remove all doubt. But if you don't have one and it's obvious that you're using the stroller as a wheelchair, you'll be fine. Common sense should prevail.


grumpy28 said:


> Where would be the best place to park the stroller for a quick escape after the fireworks? If stroller parking is all the way at launch bay/disney jr courtyard, it seems like we would get mobbed trying to go from firweworks viewing back there to grab the stroller. Or am I imagining it all wrong?


You'll park the stroller at the Animation Courtyard stroller parking area before entering the Launch Bay. When the escort  to the viewing area begins, I've seen some Guests get the stroller and bring it inside for the escort or when you exit the LB, get out of line and grab the stroller. By that time, there are very few strollers in the parking area and it's not a problem grabbing it and catching up with the group. You'll probably be at the tail end of the group, but it works out ok. The other option is leave for the viewing area on your own when you see Guests gathering to leave. Just make sure you go to Celebration Gallery where the Captain Phasma steins will be handed out and pick up your steins. It's done all the time, just explain what you're doing to the CMs.


ninafeliz said:


> Is the no strollers in the viewing area new with the new location?  We had a double stroller in the old outside viewing area.


Yes, it's a smaller area, but it also depends on the CMs at the entrance. Although I've witnessed some strollers getting through, the policy is supposed to be, no strollers in the viewing area.


kpd6901 said:


> @FastPasser. It just dawned on me that perhaps my tone may accidentally come across a little terse or negative. That was not my intent, and if taken so, I apologize. My point and question is wondering if there are any considerations for assistive devices that would be necessary for us to enjoy a dessert party, whether SWAGS, JBJB, or Frozen. Is there a tag from Disability Services available to use stroller as wheelchair in ride queues (I thought I read that somewhere), and if so, does that allow for usage during a dessert party. Like a prior poster mentioned, strollers were allowed for the old outside location (at least in 2015 - with our other children - but now, our youngest requires it as adaptive).  Thanks for all your help and information!


No apology needed, I took it as you meant it. I've been dealing with similar situations for a couple of decades and I fully understand. As I suggested in my earlier response, I would get a red tag for the stroller, it just makes things easier and speeds things up for you.


----------



## Mopedmom1

FastPasser. said:


> I'm off tonight, but you guys are making me work. It's fine, the DIS is paying me big bucks.


Just imagine how rich you will be after you retire and can spend ALL your time here!


----------



## FastPasser.

Mopedmom1 said:


> Just imagine how rich you will be after you retire and can spend ALL your time here!


As I will no longer have the insider's perspective and access, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to contribute.


----------



## famsen

Where are all of you looking online for the tickets? I go to the special event tickets section and it says Galactic Nights "not currently available". No party dates at all.
I am going to WDW in September and was hoping to book.


----------



## yulilin3

famsen said:


> Where are all of you looking online for the tickets? I go to the special event tickets section and it says Galactic Nights "not currently available". No party dates at all.
> I am going to WDW in September and was hoping to book.


The next galactic nights has not been announced yet, unsure if they will do another one in December


----------



## ninafeliz

famsen said:


> Where are all of you looking online for the tickets? I go to the special event tickets section and it says Galactic Nights "not currently available". No party dates at all.
> I am going to WDW in September and was hoping to book.


Do you mean for the dessert party?  That’s not the same as galactic nights. You book the dessert party as a dining reservation at DHS.


----------



## SenecaWolf

famsen said:


> Where are all of you looking online for the tickets? I go to the special event tickets section and it says Galactic Nights "not currently available". No party dates at all.
> I am going to WDW in September and was hoping to book.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


----------



## ninafeliz

SenecaWolf said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


That link takes me to a viglink shopping page on my cell phone.  Not sure why since it looks like a Disney address.  Didn’t try it from the computer.


----------



## AntJulie

ninafeliz said:


> That link takes me to a viglink shopping page on my cell phone. Not sure why since it looks like a Disney address. Didn’t try it from the computer.



Try this one: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


----------



## ninafeliz

AntJulie said:


> Try this one: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/



Must be a weird glitch with my phone! I see the same thing, and that address sure looks correct.  I’ll check on my computer tomorrow, but I’ll bet it works there.  Makes no sense to me !  Of course, I know where to go to book it, so the important thing is that it works for the poster who asked!

This is what I get


----------



## pooh'smate

I am on my laptop (MacBook) and it sends me to the viglink shopping page too.


----------



## AntJulie

I often use incognito window when I have issues with Disney website.


----------



## 123SA

Has the Star Wars dessert party & fireworks viewing changed at all since last August?  Same location, same food & drinks, same spot to watch fireworks and the same Chewie mug?


----------



## ninafeliz

123SA said:


> Has the Star Wars dessert party & fireworks viewing changed at all since last August?  Same location, same food & drinks, same spot to watch fireworks and the same Chewie mug?


I asked the exact same question a few pages ago!  If you read the last few pages you’ll get all of the info!  Turns out quite a few things have changed, I was so glad I asked.  Different viewing location, different recommendations on when to go out and where to stand, and now it’s a captain plasma stein.  Plus there are more changes in the works, not clear when they will start.


----------



## 123SA

ninafeliz said:


> I asked the exact same question a few pages ago!  If you read the last few pages you’ll get all of the info!  Turns out quite a few things have changed, I was so glad I asked.  Different viewing location, different recommendations on when to go out and where to stand, and now it’s a captain plasma stein.  Plus there are more changes in the works, not clear when they will start.



Thank you!  I was really expecting "no changes" as the answer.


----------



## ninafeliz

123SA said:


> Thank you!  I was really "no changes" as the answer.


Yep, that was pretty much what I had expected since very little had changed except the included gift between August 2016 and August 2017, and I hadn't followed this thread since then.  But when I asked for the rundown on any changes fastpasser and others helped catch me up, and there actually were changes!  My question was post #17225 on page 862, and the answers are within a day or 2 of that.

I re-read my last reply - captain plasma haha!  Not sure if thats autocorrect on my phone typing abilities, but either way kind of funny.


----------



## FastPasser.

ninafeliz said:


> I re-read my last reply - captain plasma haha!  Not sure if thats autocorrect on my phone typing abilities, but either way kind of funny.


Yes it is funny and I'm going to use it tonight.


----------



## bethbuchall

ninafeliz said:


> That link takes me to a viglink shopping page on my cell phone.  Not sure why since it looks like a Disney address.  Didn’t try it from the computer.



All links from the DISboards take me to a viglink shopping page on my computer as well as on my phone. But if you copy and paste, it should work.


----------



## bethbuchall

AntJulie said:


> I often use incognito window when I have issues with Disney website.



Thanks! That worked for me.


----------



## grumpy28

Trying to book, but not seeing an option to pay with a GC. Is that not an option?


----------



## yulilin3

grumpy28 said:


> Trying to book, but not seeing an option to pay with a GC. Is that not an option?


You have to call for gc payment i believe


----------



## grumpy28

yulilin3 said:


> You have to call for gc payment i believe



Ok, thank you


----------



## Greg36

Anyone remember when booking for the SW dessert party opened last year for Oct dates? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## yulilin3

Greg36 said:


> Anyone remember when booking for the SW dessert party opened last year for Oct dates?
> 
> Thanks, Greg


I used to update the first page with the booking openings of the dessert party, did that until February of this year. Post 11 on the first page of this thread, shows October hours were updated June 27th


----------



## Greg36

yulilin3 said:


> I used to update the first page with the booking openings of the dessert party, did that until February of this year. Post 11 on the first page of this thread, shows October hours were updated June 27th



Thanks for responding about that--Greg


----------



## FastPasser.

For a very limited time, Darth Vader steins have replaced the Captain Phasma steins as the SW novelty gift that Guests receive.


----------



## MinnieMSue

FastPasser. said:


> For a very limited time, Darth Vader steins have replaced the Captain Phasma steins as the SW novelty gift that Guests receive.



Ohhh we would prefer that. Do you think the limited time might be three weeks or so? It doesn’t matter that much of course but I was a kid when the originals came out and rather prefer those characters.


----------



## FastPasser.

MinnieMSue said:


> Do you think the limited time might be three weeks or so?


I got the impression that it wouldn't be quite that long.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'm considering this dessert party in December. Going by last year's schedule they may be doing the SWGS mid December which would be perfect for our trip. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MJ6987

Does anyone have any theories on how Disney are going to monetise the incredible demand for this once it opens up?  Obviously there are the usual ways like after hours special events and dessert parties, but this will be on another lever to anything we've seen before so I wonder if they may go further in the early months perhaps by limiting access to just people staying in the Star Wars hotel, or requiring the purchase of a more expensive premium ticket to include access to this new land?


----------



## yulilin3

MJ6987 said:


> Does anyone have any theories on how Disney are going to monetise the incredible demand for this once it opens up?  Obviously there are the usual ways like after hours special events and dessert parties, but this will be on another lever to anything we've seen before so I wonder if they may go further in the early months perhaps by limiting access to just people staying in the Star Wars hotel, or requiring the purchase of a more expensive premium ticket to include access to this new land?


I'm assuming you're talking about Galaxy's edge. There's no word on how they will be doing crowd control but I believe it is extremely possible that add on tickets and special experiences will be offered to be able to get into the land. The hotel will guarantee you are in since it's part of the entire immersive experience


----------



## MJ6987

yulilin3 said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about Galaxy's edge. There's no word on how they will be doing crowd control but I believe it is extremely possible that add on tickets and special experiences will be offered to be able to get into the land. The hotel will guarantee you are in since it's part of the entire immersive experience


Yes I was talking about Galaxy's Edge - I might have got the wrong thread!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about Galaxy's edge. There's no word on how they will be doing crowd control but I believe it is extremely possible that add on tickets and special experiences will be offered to be able to get into the land. The hotel will guarantee you are in since it's part of the entire immersive experience


WDW will also have the advantage of being second and watching how DL does crowd control.


----------



## FastPasser.

After remaining in place for about two weeks, the three movable stages were moved last night. However, they didn't take the usual route because cement work is being done, they traveled down Hollywood Blvd. Don't know what the plan for the stages going forward is.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Attended Monday.

Desserts were fantastic, drinks were fantastic, cast members were fantastic, Storm Trooper interaction was great.

I wouldn't do it again with only getting to stand. It was awkward and uncomfortable after a long day. Felt sorrier for the families of 4+ trying to crowd around a little table that their kids could reach and needing to bend over or get on their knees. For the price, that's ridiculous.

31yoDS ranks this show as the best of the night time shows. It comes in 3rd for me.

Again, very projection heavy with some fireworks. Also felt like the flow of the scenes was awkward. IOW, there was no flow that I could tell. 

If I do anymore night time shows at DHS, it will be Fantasmic where I can sit.


----------



## FastPasser.

zebrastreyepz said:


> Attended Monday.


Do you recall if you were given your lanyard by a male or female CM?


zebrastreyepz said:


> cast members were fantastic


I agree.


----------



## FastPasser.

zebrastreyepz said:


> I wouldn't do it again with only getting to stand. It was awkward and uncomfortable after a long day.


You went about a week too soon, it's changing.


----------



## dismom57

FastPasser. said:


> You went about a week too soon, it's changing.



Oooo tell us more, going the end of August.  I figure long shot on the Vader mug, and will need WC access so is this changing?  PS love this party and the CMs working it.


----------



## nurseholly

dismom57 said:


> Oooo tell us more, going the end of August.  I figure long shot on the Vader mug, and will need WC access so is this changing?  PS love this party and the CMs working it.


Same here except July 26th!  My sister is wheelchair bound and this would be excellent!


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> You went about a week too soon, it's changing.


Oooh is the official announcement coming soon?!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

FastPasser. said:


> Do you recall if you were given your lanyard by a male or female CM?
> I agree.


Female CM.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Oh, and thrilled to get the Vader mugs instead of Phasma.


----------



## FastPasser.

dismom57 said:


> Oooo tell us more, going the end of August.  I figure long shot on the Vader mug, and will need WC access so is this changing?  PS love this party and the CMs working it.


They may switch back to the Captain Phasma steins as early as later this week


nurseholly said:


> My sister is wheelchair bound and this would be excellent!


WCs and scooters are already accommodated, so no big change.


chuff88 said:


> Oooh is the official announcement coming soon?!


I'm not sure if they will bother to announce it. It might just happen.


zebrastreyepz said:


> Female CM.


Never-mind then.


zebrastreyepz said:


> Oh, and thrilled to get the Vader mugs instead of Phasma.


Timing is everything.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> They may switch back to the Captain Phasma steins as early as later this week
> WCs and scooters are already accommodated, so no big change.
> I'm not sure if they will bother to announce it. It might just happen.
> Never-mind then.
> Timing is everything.


so if it does happen soon it looks like no price change at all which I am more than surprised.


----------



## MinnieMSue

FastPasser. said:


> You went about a week too soon, it's changing.



Ohhh! I really hope we get chairs June 26 when we are there. That would be amazing!  I probably will have my walker that I can sit on but my daughter then has an awkwardly low table.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> I'm not sure if they will bother to announce it. It might just happen.



Interesting. I was expecting the announcement to possibly coincide with the opening of September bookings, but if there's no announcement that throws a bit of a wrench in that idea.

Am I to understand then that none of the currently available parties are booked beyond the seated capacity? Does that even make sense...?


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Am I to understand then that none of the currently available parties are booked beyond the seated capacity? Does that even make sense...?


I think I know what you're asking, the answer has to be yes.


----------



## nurseholly

Seating will be great and I hope they keep it after trying it.  Although my sister will be accommodated with her wheelchair regardless, its nice to sit with her.  And sitting is ALWAYS a plus at disney!!


----------



## FastPasser.

nurseholly said:


> Seating will be great and I hope they keep it after trying it.


AFAIK, they're not trying it out, it's staying, as it's already been tested.


----------



## nurseholly

FastPasser. said:


> AFAIK, they're not trying it out, it's staying, as it's already been tested.


Thank you!  That's great news! ))))


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> I think I know what you're asking, the answer has to be yes.


I'm honestly surprised that this event isn't more popular. I'd be interested to know how its popularity changes once Galaxy's Edge opens, assuming that Galactic Spectacular and the party continue at that point.


----------



## bethbuchall

FastPasser. said:


> You went about a week too soon, it's changing.



After reading this, I finally got off the fence and booked for my husband's birthday in August. (If you see someone cowering when the Storm Troopers are around, that will be me.)


----------



## disneydreamer781

Captain Phasma is pretty cool IMO. She doesn't get the respect she deserves as a character, at least not in the recent movies but more so at DHS. We're going in December and really hoping Disney adds SWGS shows come mid December like they did last year.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I'm honestly surprised that this event isn't more popular. I'd be interested to know how its popularity changes once Galaxy's Edge opens, assuming that Galactic Spectacular and the party continue at that point.


It has been very popular. It's been taking place every night except during the Holiday season for a couple of years. Up until about 6 months ago, it was selling out every night. Attendance has tapered off somewhat, but still not bad.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> It has been very popular. It's been taking place every night except during the Holiday season for a couple of years. Up until about 6 months ago, it was selling out every night. Attendance has tapered off somewhat, but still not bad.


That's interesting. Is the seating not greatly reducing the capacity then? Or are a lot of reservations made closer to the party date?

I'm sorry if these are super annoying questions, I'm just honestly fascinated with this side of events. I work for a concert venue that also does some private events, so this large scale event management/planning really interests me.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Is the seating not greatly reducing the capacity then?


The max capacity will be reduced, but coincidentally it matches what the attendance has been lately. Having said that, and IMO, the max capacity is too optimistic, but not having seen the setup, I'll reserve judgement until I see it, which might be on the first night.



chuff88 said:


> I'm sorry if these are super annoying questions


The more annoying, the better.


chuff88 said:


> I'm just honestly fascinated with this side of events. I work for a concert venue that also does some private events, so this large scale event management/planning really interests me.


The dessert parties are a tiny percentage of the number of events that Park Event Operations (PEO) puts on. It's a huge operation. There are hundreds and hundreds of "Event Guides". The catering staff is huge. They even have their own fleet of trucks that deliver equipment and food to the events at Epcot, AK and DHS. I think you'd be impressed at the shear size of the operation.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> The dessert parties are a tiny percentage of the number of events that Park Event Operations (PEO) puts on. It's a huge operation. There are hundreds and hundreds of "Event Guides". The catering staff is huge. They even have their own fleet of trucks that deliver equipment and food to the events at Epcot, AK and DHS. I think you'd be impressed at the shear size of the operation.


If Disney offered a backstage tour where you got to see all of this I would absolutely pay for it and probably love it. We operate out of a kitchen that can only barely be called "restaurant certified" and have a part-time cook. If I had done something like the DCP I would have wanted to work in that department.


----------



## MagicalAdventures

I was really keen to attend the Star Wars desert party on the 15th dec. It was my first time making airs today and I couldn’t see any availability. Has it sold out already or was I perhaps looking in the wrong place?


----------



## pooh'smate

MagicalAdventures said:


> I was really keen to attend the Star Wars desert party on the 15th dec. It was my first time making airs today and I couldn’t see any availability. Has it sold out already or was I perhaps looking in the wrong place?



It isn't available to book yet. Right now you can only book through the end of August.


----------



## MagicalAdventures

pooh'smate said:


> It isn't available to book yet. Right now you can only book through the end of August.


Thank you for replying that’s good to know. I’ll keep a sharp eye out for it.


----------



## kat_lh

I just got off the phone this morning (called for another reservation) and had the person just check.  She said it wasn't showing as bookable in October on her end either.


----------



## yulilin3

kat_lh said:


> I just got off the phone this morning (called for another reservation) and had the person just check.  She said it wasn't showing as bookable in October on her end either.


as previous poster said, right now it's only bookable through the end f August. They only release and open up reservations a couple of months in advance. The party will most likely take place until the first week in November when JBJB replaces SWaGS. If previous years are any indication the SWaGS show and dessert party will come back for the last 2 weeks of December.


----------



## Cordy2424

yulilin3 said:


> as previous poster said, right now it's only bookable through the end f August. They only release and open up reservations a couple of months in advance. The party will most likely take place until the first week in November when JBJB replaces SWaGS. If previous years are any indication the SWaGS show and dessert party will come back for the last 2 weeks of December.



What's JBJB? We will be at Hollywood Studios on Nov 5th & maybe 10th so we are hoping to catch SWaGS. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

Cordy2424 said:


> *What's JBJB?* We will be at Hollywood Studios on Nov 5th & maybe 10th so we are hoping to catch SWaGS. Thanks in advance!



Jingle Bell Jingle Bam.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> as previous poster said, right now it's only bookable through the end f August. They only release and open up reservations a couple of months in advance. The party will most likely take place until the first week in November when JBJB replaces SWaGS. If previous years are any indication the SWaGS show and dessert party will come back for the last 2 weeks of December.



Well, we have already done the Star Wars dessert party 3 times. We will be at WDW during Thanksgiving week, so maybe we can complete the set and do the JBJB dessert party. The food and drink from past years looks really good. DH and I have seen the show. It's just cute, but it's something new for DS, who seems to like Prep and Landing.


----------



## FastPasser.

soniam said:


> Well, we have already done the Star Wars dessert party 3 times.


What, and not once did we say hi to each other.


----------



## brookmey

DH and I did the dessert party last October and the souvenir was a tie fighter popcorn bucket.  We were so disappointed that we didn’t get a Chewie Stein as he’s DH’s favorite.  We’re coming the first week of July with our kids and have the party reserved for July 6.  So now the souvenir is Captain Phasma steins?  I really don’t want 4 more tie fighters.  They take up a lot of space!


----------



## FastPasser.

brookmey said:


> DH and I did the dessert party last October and the souvenir was a tie fighter popcorn bucket.  We were so disappointed that we didn’t get a Chewie Stein as he’s DH’s favorite.  We’re coming the first week of July with our kids and have the party reserved for July 6.  So now the souvenir is Captain Phasma steins?  I really don’t want 4 more tie fighters.  They take up a lot of space!


The TIE Fighters are long gone and the staff is very happy that they are.


----------



## soniam

FastPasser. said:


> What, and not once did we say hi to each other.



I think we went before you started posting on this thread, so before we knew you We did it back in March 2016, soon after it started and it was still all outside with the old fireworks show. We did it again in July 2016 and then in July 2017. I actually saw someone in July 2017 that I thought might be you, so I asked if he was Fastpasser. I got the strangest look If you are still working the week before Thanksgiving, I'll stalk you


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> The TIE Fighters are long gone and the staff is very happy that they are.


Really?  You looked awfully pleased when you were handing them out last August.  

ETA about as pleased as I looked when I was packing both of them into our carry-on luggage.


----------



## FastPasser.

soniam said:


> I think we went before you started posting on this thread, so before we knew you We did it back in March 2016, soon after it started and it was still all outside with the old fireworks show.


Ahh, one of my favorite parties.


soniam said:


> I actually saw someone in July 2017 that I thought might be you


Hmm, makes me wonder how I'm pictured. 


soniam said:


> so I asked if he was Fastpasser. I got the strangest look


Other CMs would not know that name. 


soniam said:


> If you are still working the week before Thanksgiving


Probably not.


----------



## kat_lh

yulilin3 said:


> as previous poster said, right now it's only bookable through the end f August. They only release and open up reservations a couple of months in advance. The party will most likely take place until the first week in November when JBJB replaces SWaGS. If previous years are any indication the SWaGS show and dessert party will come back for the last 2 weeks of December.



Oh I know that.  I was just giving my experience as someone earlier had said their phone CM said the fall parties were showing up as sold out.


----------



## chuff88

kat_lh said:


> Oh I know that.  I was just giving my experience as someone earlier had said their phone CM said the fall parties were showing up as sold out.


That was me! Glad your phone CM had a better idea of what they were talking about.


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney phone CM roulette. Round and round we go, which one will have the correct info?


----------



## MagicalAdventures

kat_lh said:


> I just got off the phone this morning (called for another reservation) and had the person just check.  She said it wasn't showing as bookable in October on her end either.



That was really kind. Thanks for checking and letting me know


----------



## glocon

So the swgsdp is described on the wdw site as “the best spot in the universe to experience Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular show and Disney Movie Magic”.
So are those two separate shows? If so, do they show one right after the other?
Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> So the swgsdp is described on the wdw site as “the best spot in the universe to experience Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular show and Disney Movie Magic”.
> So are those two separate shows? If so, do they show one right after the other?
> Thanks


Movie Magic is a projection show (no fireworks) that happens about 15 minutes before SWaGS. It done over the same Chinese Theater so while you wait for SWaGS you get to see DMM, kinda like a pre show. It is based on all live action Disney movies


----------



## glocon

Thank you yulilin3!
I’m so excited- I got our reservation for the dessert party and was watching the videos from the first page of this thread.
It is going to amazing!
And if there is actually going to be seating for the show, well that will be icing on the cake


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> Thank you yulilin3!
> I’m so excited- I got our reservation for the dessert party and was watching the videos from the first page of this thread.
> It is going to amazing!
> And if there is actually going to be seating for the show, well that will be icing on the cake


I've done a lot of dessert parties and this one is my second favorite, my absolute favorite is the JBJB dessert party.


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> I've done a lot of dessert parties and this one is my second favorite, my absolute favorite is the JBJB dessert party.


I second this!!!  JBJB was FABULOUS!!!


----------



## dedesmith32

I’m really hoping the Star Wars fireworks will be back on Dec 18th! My son is a huge Star Wars fan and that would just be amazing and of course we would want to snag a party! We will be seeing fantasmic too though so hopefully we could do both!


----------



## MrBigBen

I’m hoping they don’t stop for JBJB and they run both (Nov9-17)


----------



## FastPasser.

MrBigBen said:


> I’m hoping they don’t stop for JBJB and they run both (Nov9-17)


I'm going to guess that it's very unlikely that they would do that. It's more likely, and again, just a guess, that they won't return until NYE.


----------



## PardonOurPixieDust

JennLTX said:


> I second this!!!  JBJB was FABULOUS!!!





yulilin3 said:


> I've done a lot of dessert parties and this one is my second favorite, my absolute favorite is the JBJB dessert party.


Intersting that you guys say this. We did the Star Wars Party last September and LOVED it. The desserts were great (especially the flash frozen thing), the drinks were....well, drinks, and the interactions with characters were fabulous. But I think the biggest factor was the atmosphere. We couldn’t find a spot at first, so we ended up staking out a little area of the cantina-themed room. Star Wars drinks in the Cantina with the iconic cantina music playing and a hilarious cast member making wookie noises and other spot-on impressions made the night for us. The fireworks were just icing on the cake. 

We’ll be going back November 9th-17th this year, and originally intended to hit up the Star Wars dessert party again, but were disappointed to learn that it’ll probably be Jingle Bell Jingle Bam instead. We decided to skip it, and now you have me considering it again. What made  JBJB your favorite? Why does it beat the Star Wars one? We’ve never seen the JBJB show, but were just planning to stake out a spot.


----------



## yulilin3

PardonOurPixieDust said:


> Intersting that you guys say this. We did the Star Wars Party last September and LOVED it. The desserts were great (especially the flash frozen thing), the drinks were....well, drinks, and the interactions with characters were fabulous. But I think the biggest factor was the atmosphere. We couldn’t find a spot at first, so we ended up staking out a little area of the cantina-themed room. Star Wars drinks in the Cantina with the iconic cantina music playing and a hilarious cast member making wookie noises and other spot-on impressions made the night for us. The fireworks were just icing on the cake.
> 
> We’ll be going back November 9th-17th this year, and originally intended to hit up the Star Wars dessert party again, but were disappointed to learn that it’ll probably be Jingle Bell Jingle Bam instead. We decided to skip it, and now you have me considering it again. What made  JBJB your favorite? Why does it beat the Star Wars one? We’ve never seen the JBJB show, but were just planning to stake out a spot.


For me it's the festive Christmas atmosphere, the food and drinks offering and the fact that it takes place in the courtyard of the Chinese theater. I am a huge star wars fan btw, i actually ran the star wars weekends thread 3 years in a row before they cancelled it (still bitter about that) and i love the sw party but jbjb is just plain festive... Plus the gingerbread drink that I made fastpasser find me the recipe so i could make it at home


----------



## FastPasser.

PardonOurPixieDust said:


> But I think the biggest factor was the atmosphere.


IMO, I find the actual party area to be lacking in ambiance. Staying with the Outer Space theme, I refer to it as the Black Hole.


PardonOurPixieDust said:


> We couldn’t find a spot at first, so we ended up staking out a little area of the cantina-themed room.


Actually that is one of the four dedicated party areas inside the Launch Bay.


PardonOurPixieDust said:


> What made  JBJB your favorite? Why does it beat the Star Wars one?


The Chinese Theater Courtyard is probably the best setting of all the parties. I agree with Yulilin3, _"it's the festive Christmas atmosphere, the food and drinks offering and the fact that it takes place in the courtyard of the Chinese theater."_


----------



## JennLTX

yulilin3 said:


> Plus the gingerbread drink that I made fastpasser find me the recipe so i could make it at home


YOU HAVE THE RECIPE???????    Any possibility you'd share???  I LOVE that thing!!!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I've got my hopes up that SWGS will return mid December and Disney will run both. They did that last year so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I have to say when we did JBJB the first year we were totally underwhelmed. The Dessert Party itself was great but the show was meh. I also was disappointed because I was really looking forward to the SW Dessert party and show and had to settle for JBJB. Last year JBJB looked a bit better than the previous year so I'm still on the fence.


----------



## soniam

@PardonOurPixieDust 

I told my husband that @yulilin3 said the JBJB dessert party is her favorite, even over the SW one. He knows how HUGE of a Star Wars fan she is, and he immediately said that we should try to do the JBJB dessert party, because it must be awesome Now, I don't think very many people would say the JBJB show is better than the Star Wars show, just that the party is better. We have actually seen both, including multiple iterations of the SW show, and its still the best. Look for pictures and reviews. It really does look awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> @PardonOurPixieDust
> 
> I told my husband that @yulilin3 said the JBJB dessert party is her favorite, even over the SW one. He knows how HUGE of a Star Wars fan she is, and he immediately said that we should try to do the JBJB dessert party, because it must be awesome Now, I don't think very many people would say the JBJB show is better than the Star Wars show, just that the party is better. We have actually seen both, including multiple iterations of the SW show, and its still the best. Look for pictures and reviews. It really does look awesome.



The jbjb was definitely improved this last year and I'm hoping for the same or even more  improvements this year. Maybe it also helped that the party had chairs, I think a research trip is in order to check out the improved swags dessert party once they add chairs to that one


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> For me it's the festive Christmas atmosphere, the food and drinks offering and the fact that it takes place in the courtyard of the Chinese theater. I am a huge star wars fan btw, i actually ran the star wars weekends thread 3 years in a row before they cancelled it (still bitter about that) and i love the sw party but jbjb is just plain festive... Plus the gingerbread drink that I made fastpasser find me the recipe so i could make it at home


I lost the one that fpser gave me but it was similar to this one
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/trisha-yearwood/gingerbread-martini-2260617


----------



## tamerbelles

Hi! Stalking this thread for a bit ... We have been planning to book the guided tour for our September trip. I'm guessing those reservations will open up whenever the dessert party dates open! Patiently waiting with the rest of you ...

In the meantime, now that I read about seating being added to the dessert party, I might be changing our plans! We are a part of six - me, husband, two kids (ages 7 and 1), plus my in-laws. The biggest draw of the guided tour is guaranteeing we do all the SW stuff in the park (especially Jedi Training for DD7), without having to make a crazy touring plan. I could probably plan *most* stuff on my own, but I like the idea of letting the guides do it for me! A day off from being the "planner" if you know what I mean ...

On the other hand, the dessert party sounds like a magical way to spend the evening - especially now that my kids and in-laws can sit down and relax. My MIL is diabetic - are there plenty of savory/sugar-free options?


----------



## FastPasser.

tamerbelles said:


> I read about seating being added to the dessert party, I might be changing our plans! We are a part of six


It's tables of four so you'll have two tables.


tamerbelles said:


> spend the evening


Just so you know what to expect, the party portion is no more than an hour long.


tamerbelles said:


> are there plenty of savory/sugar-free options?


It's subjective, but I wouldn't say that there are plenty. There are some.


----------



## AJT607

It's been a long time since we did the SW Dessert Party.  Our last dessert party was actually during the week that SWaGS premiered.  My wife asked about doing the party again during our next trip so I have it booked, but I'm trying to make sure I understand all of the changes.  

From skimming the thread and being in the parks, I noticed that the Chewy steins have been replaced with Captain Phasma steins.  I also know that the party now takes place in the Launch Bay and you are escorted out to a reserved standing area for the fireworks.  Are those the only two major changes to the dessert party in the past two years?  We had a great time before and are looking forward to trying it again!


----------



## PPFlight75

FastPasser. said:


> It's tables of four so you'll have two tables.



Hi there!

Will the tables be assigned or first come....
There are 5 of us so wondering what the new process will be.

Thanks so much! We will be there July 12th. We met you at the Frozen dessert party awhile back and it was a pleasure. Maybe we will see you again??


----------



## FastPasser.

PPFlight75 said:


> Hi there!


Hi!


PPFlight75 said:


> Will the tables be assigned or first come


Preassigned


PPFlight75 said:


> There are 5 of us so wondering what the new process will be.


Tables default to 4, but they'll seat 5 if that's the party size.


PPFlight75 said:


> We will be there July 12th. We met you at the Frozen dessert party awhile back and it was a pleasure.


A pleasure to meet me, you must have me mistaken for somebody else. Just kidding, and I do remember you. Too early to know, but I might be there.


----------



## FastPasser.

As I alluded to a few weeks ago, chairs were added to the party this week. A couple of other changes as well. The menu has changed and a M&G with Kylo Ren just for party guests has been added.

Guests have been pleasantly surprised with the changes at check in, especially the addition of chairs. I would expect a price increase once the current booking cycle ends.


----------



## FastPasser.

AJT607 said:


> It's been a long time since we did the SW Dessert Party.  Our last dessert party was actually during the week that SWaGS premiered.  My wife asked about doing the party again during our next trip so I have it booked, but I'm trying to make sure I understand all of the changes.
> 
> From skimming the thread and being in the parks, I noticed that the Chewy steins have been replaced with Captain Phasma steins.  I also know that the party now takes place in the Launch Bay and you are escorted out to a reserved standing area for the fireworks.  Are those the only two major changes to the dessert party in the past two years?  We had a great time before and are looking forward to trying it again!


It's a completely new party. Nothing at the party is the same, except for me that is. I would check out the SWaGS dessert party page on MDE once it's updated.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FastPasser. said:


> As I alluded to a few weeks ago, chairs were added to the party this week. A couple of other changes as well. The menu has changed and a M&G with Kylo Ren just for party guests has been added.
> 
> Guests have been pleasantly surprised with the changes at check in, especially the addition of chairs. I would expect a price increase once the current booking cycle ends.



That's bigger news than I expected to hear.  I hope someone soon posts about their party experience now that we have all of these changes in place.  The meet and greet is an interesting twist.  I didn't expect that.  When we were there in January, his wait was very low during our party, and Storm Troopers were jokingly attempting to pull people from Chewbacca's line over to Kylo's.  Do they close down Kylo's line to non-party guests during this time, or is there another area with another Kylo just for the party attendees?


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> As I alluded to a few weeks ago, chairs were added to the party this week. A couple of other changes as well. The menu has changed and a M&G with Kylo Ren just for party guests has been added.
> 
> Guests have been pleasantly surprised with the changes at check in, especially the addition of chairs. I would expect a price increase once the current booking cycle ends.


I’d love to get some details on the new menu. In particular...is the frozen Nutella thing still around?


----------



## MinnieMSue

We will be at the Star Wars Party on 6/26. Hope you are there FastPasser. We will also be at FEA party July 4. Hope to catch you at one of the parties at least. Please keep your fingers crossed that we don’t miss the Show at the Star Wars Party since we got rained out the last time we tried to go for my daughter’s birthday. Very excited to experience the “new and improved” Party.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Very excited about the updates, we are at the party on 29th June


----------



## bigbear

Also excited about the updates.  We will be at SW and HEA parties in July


----------



## nurseholly

chuff88 said:


> I’d love to get some details on the new menu. In particular...is the frozen Nutella thing still around?


I'm also very curious about the menu change!


----------



## kkbookmom

FastPasser. said:


> As I alluded to a few weeks ago, chairs were added to the party this week. A couple of other changes as well. The menu has changed and a M&G with Kylo Ren just for party guests has been added.
> 
> Guests have been pleasantly surprised with the changes at check in, especially the addition of chairs. I would expect a price increase once the current booking cycle ends.



Love the idea of chairs. Intrigued by a menu change. Have to admit my DH and I have never been but were intrigued by the photos of what we saw offered (including a few of the savory treats too). Crossing my fingers that the new menu is still as good as it's looked in the pictures. 

I'm afraid our trip isn't until September but it looks like we'll be missing you FastPasser. Your help has been amazing (long time lurker, only recent poster). Wishing you all the best!


----------



## CJK

Do they offer tables of 2, or would another party of 2 be seated with us?


----------



## Cluelyss

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Do they close down Kylo's line to non-party guests during this time, or is there another area with another Kylo just for the party attendees?


My guess would be they are using the Chase area for party guests, since that M&G ends at 7.


----------



## FastPasser.

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Do they close down Kylo's line to non-party guests during this time, or is there another area with another Kylo just for the party attendees?


Dedicated line just for party Guests. Guests are given a M&G time.


chuff88 said:


> is the frozen Nutella thing still around?


Yes


MinnieMSue said:


> We will be at the Star Wars Party on 6/26. Hope you are there FastPasser.


Maybe, but as of right now, no.


MinnieMSue said:


> We will also be at FEA party July 4. Hope to catch you at one of the parties at least.


Different department does the HEA parties.


MinnieMSue said:


> fingers crossed that we don’t miss the Show at the Star Wars Party since we got rained out the last time we tried to go for my daughter’s birthday.


That seldom happens, you should be fine.


kkbookmom said:


> our trip isn't until September but it looks like we'll be missing you FastPasser.


Probably, but who knows.


kkbookmom said:


> Your help has been amazing. Wishing you all the best!


Thank you, my pleasure.


CJK said:


> Do they offer tables of 2, or would another party of 2 be seated with us?


It will depend on the number of Guests. If they can, they will give parties of less than 4 their own table. Last night was a good example. Because there were 15 fewer guests, every party had  their own table and didn't have to share.


Cluelyss said:


> My guess would be they are using the Chase area for party guests, since that M&G ends at 7.


Yup


----------



## MinnieMSue

Fastpasser we will be at the Frozen party on july 4 not the one at MK. We figured we would get more bang for our buck at Illuminations and July 4 fireworks at Epcot than at MK.


----------



## FastPasser.

MinnieMSue said:


> Fastpasser we *will be* at the Frozen party on july 4 not the one at MK.


Might be, and will try to be, but the schedule isn't out yet.





MinnieMSue said:


> We figured we would get more bang for our buck at Illuminations and July 4 fireworks at Epcot than at MK.


If I were to do a party, that would be the one for me, assuming it's the outdoor version.


----------



## pooh'smate

I can't wait to hear about the menu changes. My dh who doesn't even like Star Wars wants to do this party again so I hope they still have the savory options since that is what he loved so much.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> I would expect a price increase once the current booking cycle ends.


Still holding my breath for the new booking cycle...


----------



## FastPasser.

pooh'smate said:


> I can't wait to hear about the menu changes. My dh who doesn't even like Star Wars wants to do this party again so I hope they still have the savory options since that is what he loved so much.


The savory items have changed, and I may be wrong because I'm not really paying attention to what's there, but it appears that they have increased the offerings.


----------



## elgerber

With the new tables, the capacity has decreased? So the viewing area would be less crowded also?


----------



## FastPasser.

elgerber said:


> With the new tables, the capacity has decreased? So the viewing area would be less crowded also?


Kinda sorta, and not that the viewing area is that crowded, but the reality is that the parties over the last year or so, except during very busy times, were seldom sold out. The average attendance before the change is about the same as the max number after the change.


----------



## elgerber

FastPasser. said:


> Kinda sorta, and not that the viewing area is that crowded, but the reality is that the parties over the last year or so, except during very busy times, were seldom sold out. The average attendance before the change is about the same as the max number after the change.


Makes sense, thanks!!


----------



## pooh'smate

FastPasser. said:


> The savory items have changed, and I may be wrong because I'm not really paying attention to what's there, but it appears that they have increased the offerings.



That would make him even happier to have more savory choices.


----------



## tinkerhon

FastPasser. said:


> Hi!
> Preassigned
> Tables default to 4, but they'll seat 5 if that's the party size.
> A pleasure to meet me, you must have me mistaken for somebody else. Just kidding, and I do remember you. Too early to know, but I might be there.



Thanks, as always for your info ! The preassigned seating has us very excited ! That, and possibly more savory ! Nice ! )


----------



## Nancyg56

FastPasser. said:


> The savory items have changed, and I may be wrong because I'm not really paying attention to what's there, but it appears that they have increased the offerings.



I amp considerign a dessert party in DEcemebr and was leaning towards JBJB, however with the news, I am going to plan on the Star Wars party, if all goes well.


----------



## areno79

FastPasser. said:


> The savory items have changed, and I may be wrong because I'm not really paying attention to what's there, but it appears that they have increased the offerings.



Oooh, more savory options is EXCELLENT! We still haven't had a chance to do the SW dessert party, but we did JBJB in 2016 and loved it! I'm really happy they're adding chairs too. I (conveniently) left that part out when I told DH about it so now he won't have missed anything.  I had seen that at one of the SW events they'd had the churro lightsabers. It would be so cool if they offered a mini version of those at the party. 

Is the fireworks viewing area still standing room only?


----------



## PPFlight75

FastPasser. said:


> Hi!
> Preassigned
> Tables default to 4, but they'll seat 5 if that's the party size.
> A pleasure to meet me, you must have me mistaken for somebody else. Just kidding, and I do remember you. Too early to know, but I might be there.



Thank you so much for the info! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## Cynergy

@FastPasser. Do you just do the party part in the Launch Bay or are you at the viewing area as well. DD7 and I are doing the Guided Tour on Friday 6/22, so if you are at the viewing area say hello. I'll be easy to spot, Bald head, graying goatee and Star Wars tattoos on my left arm.

Edited to remove a word.


----------



## FastPasser.

tinkerhon said:


> and possibly more savory !


Pretty much all new savory items and more of them. Taste tested a number of them tonight and liked them all.


Nancyg56 said:


> I amp considerign a dessert party in DEcemebr and was leaning towards JBJB, however with the news, I am going to plan on the Star Wars party, if all goes well.


If they do the same thing this year as they have done the last two year's, SWaGS will not return until mid Dec. The JBJB party is an excellent party. Unless you're serious SW fans, I'd go with the JBJB party.


areno79 said:


> I had seen that at one of the SW events they'd had the churro lightsabers. It would be so cool if they offered a mini version of those at the party.


Great idea, they should offer those. I'll suggest it.


areno79 said:


> Is the fireworks viewing area still standing room only?


Not really, depends on the number of guests attending the party and how many of the SW Tour Guests show up. On some nights many guests are able to sit, on other nights not so many. It is designed to be viewed standing.


Cynergy said:


> Do you just do the party part in the Launch Bay or are you at the viewing area as well.


Sorry, but no. We drop off party Guests at the viewing area and we're out of there along with the Stormtroopers. Party Guests become DHS CMs responsibility.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> Neither


Just checking back in with this thread and saw this. In the old viewing area strollers were allowed, so I assumed they would be still. Good to know.


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> Just checking back in with this thread and saw this. In the old viewing area strollers were allowed, so I assumed they would be still. Good to know.


Yes they were. It depends on the CMs, I've seen Guests sneak in strollers when the CMs weren't looking.


----------



## chuff88

Our trip is basically 100% planned at this point except for FP+ reservations (our window opens at the end of July) and the Star Wars dessert party. The compulsive pre-planner in me dies a little more every day that the September calendar isn't blue.


----------



## Mutant

FastPasser. said:


> As I alluded to a few weeks ago, chairs were added to the party this week. A couple of other changes as well. The menu has changed and a M&G with Kylo Ren just for party guests has been added.
> 
> Guests have been pleasantly surprised with the changes at check in, especially the addition of chairs. I would expect a price increase once the current booking cycle ends.



I’m so excited to see this and that parties of 5 are seated together. I’m going 6/27 with family who’ve never been before. I did the party in January 2017 & it was awesome (even though storms canceled the show). Looking forward to experiencing the changes.  @FastPasser. thanks for all the great info you share on these boards!


----------



## kkbookmom

chuff88 said:


> Our trip is basically 100% planned at this point except for FP+ reservations (our window opens at the end of July) and the Star Wars dessert party. The compulsive pre-planner in me dies a little more every day that the September calendar isn't blue.



Me too. I keep checking, still gray.


----------



## Greg36

kkbookmom said:


> Me too. I keep checking, still gray.



we are looking for dates in late Oct... Hoping they come out with Sept dates. I thought today might have been the day, but nothing yet


----------



## Dis_Yoda

With the new assigned seats, please realize you could potentially be sat with another group.  A lady was so mean when we tried to get to our seat at our shared table that I got upset as we were already running late.  The manager took care of it for us but it still was not a nice start.


----------



## chuff88

Dis_Yoda said:


> With the new assigned seats, please realize you could potentially be sat with another group.  A lady was so mean when we tried to get to our seat at our shared table that I got upset as we were already running late.  The manager took care of it for us but it still was not a nice start.


Ugh that’s horrible, I’m sorry that happened to you! I don’t understand why people feel the need to act like that.


----------



## elgerber

Dis_Yoda said:


> With the new assigned seats, please realize you could potentially be sat with another group.  A lady was so mean when we tried to get to our seat at our shared table that I got upset as we were already running late.  The manager took care of it for us but it still was not a nice start.


How rude. Curious how many people were In your party?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

elgerber said:


> How rude. Curious how many people were In your party?


2 and they were a part of 2 as well.


----------



## soniam

Dis_Yoda said:


> With the new assigned seats, please realize you could potentially be sat with another group.  A lady was so mean when we tried to get to our seat at our shared table that I got upset as we were already running late.  The manager took care of it for us but it still was not a nice start.



That is terrible. That's such an American thing to be like that. People from other countries are so used to being seated together in all sorts of situations. I have seen bad Americans acting this way in restaurants in Europe It makes me ashamed, but I always feel better when people are surprised that we are from the US. I bet if more people would be willing to share space, we wouldn't have problems finding somewhere to sit at the QS, like Pinocchio's. I hope the party when well otherwise.


----------



## Yes! maybe not

Just got back, we did this on the 18th. They said they started using the tables on the 16th, it was a wonderful surprise for us when we went to check in! We have never done this dessert party before so I can't say what has changed. They had a person handing out cups of special juice or the alcoholic drink as we entered into the party area. We were a party of 4 so we had our own table. They still have the frozen nutella table, and the cast member working it, I forgot her name, was wonderful! They had pita bread, with black bean and hummus dips that I loved. Thinly sliced and cubes meats, pickled veggies, fruit, and desserts. Our table had a note that said  the Commander on the Bridge requests your presence at 8:30, but we didn't take advantage of it. We were happy enough to eat, relax and see all the Star Wars stuff in the hanger. My daughter loved the BB-8 that was wandering around one of the rooms. The steins we received was Darth Vader. The viewing area for the show was close to the front, a great view of the theater itself. We could see everything, but it was so close, you couldn't get the sides of the show on one picture. But not complaining, the shows were great. We were able to sit on the concrete, no one stood in front of us. It was very full of people. I overheard a lady sitting in the reserved area that hadn't paid for the party. She was saying she didn't know it was a reserved area and shrugged it off, laughed about it, didn't leave or anything. After a long day, I was kinda irritated about that, but no one said anything. So they must not be really checking for badges like at the MK party. Overall we likes this party better than the MK fireworks dessert party as far as food. I would post a couple of table pics but I can't figure out how.


----------



## ksromack

I really want to surprise hubby with this event but I cant even find where the SW fireworks are even planned in October of this year.  Am I missing this information?


----------



## Greg36

ksromack said:


> I really want to surprise hubby with this event but I cant even find where the SW fireworks are even planned in October of this year.  Am I missing this information?



Just use the link below and scroll down to see them. They were released not that long ago for Oct. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en-eu/calendars/five-day/2018-10-19/


----------



## kat_lh

ksromack said:


> I really want to surprise hubby with this event but I cant even find where the SW fireworks are even planned in October of this year.  Am I missing this information?


You can book the party at this link -= https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/
But it's not bookable for October yet


----------



## brookmey

ksromack said:


> I really want to surprise hubby with this event but I cant even find where the SW fireworks are even planned in October of this year.  Am I missing this information?



Last year October dates were released by early August.  I made an October 25th reservation on August 3rd.


----------



## Roxyfire

Dis_Yoda said:


> With the new assigned seats, please realize you could potentially be sat with another group.  A lady was so mean when we tried to get to our seat at our shared table that I got upset as we were already running late.  The manager took care of it for us but it still was not a nice start.



Can I ask what they did to remedy the problem? I can't believe someone would be so rude, especially at such a nice event. We're often a party of two as well and my total nightmare isn't being sat with strangers, we can talk and be civilized, it's being stuck with rude people!


----------



## michygoomy

We are doing the dessert party this week.  I'll try to get as many pictures as I can an upload them.

One question - will I be able to bring my tripod to take fireworks pictures?  It seems like the best opportunity to try that because of the reserved viewing area.


----------



## yulilin3

michygoomy said:


> We are doing the dessert party this week.  I'll try to get as many pictures as I can an upload them.
> 
> One question - will I be able to bring my tripod to take fireworks pictures?  It seems like the best opportunity to try that because of the reserved viewing area.


Yes you can, I would leave the dessert party  early to set up exactly where you want (best spot to the back and left of the viewing area)


----------



## PPFlight75

yulilin3 said:


> Yes you can, I would leave the dessert party  early to set up exactly where you want (best spot to the back and left of the viewing area)


Hi yulilin3!
When you say the back left, is that left when facing the stage or as you walk in? Sorry I'm directionally challenged!!


----------



## yulilin3

PPFlight75 said:


> Hi yulilin3!
> When you say the back left, is that left when facing the stage or as you walk in? Sorry I'm directionally challenged!!


As you face the Chinese theater, the higher fireworks will go off   on the right side so if you are center or to the right the building will block most of those. So as you face the building go back and to the left


----------



## PPFlight75

yulilin3 said:


> As you face the Chinese theater, the higher fireworks will go off   on the right side so if you are center or to the right the building will block most of those. So as you face the building go back and to the left


Got it now. Thanks so much!!


----------



## chuff88

brookmey said:


> Last year October dates were released by early August.  I made an October 25th reservation on August 3rd.


I so hope that means September dates will be released by early July.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Roxyfire said:


> Can I ask what they did to remedy the problem? I can't believe someone would be so rude, especially at such a nice event. We're often a party of two as well and my total nightmare isn't being sat with strangers, we can talk and be civilized, it's being stuck with rude people!



We were moved to a table to the complete opposite area from that couple along with the manager continuing to check on us throughout the evening. 

Our initial table was in the reserved section at the Catina rather than the lower level.  When we got to our area, we noted there wasn't any chairs for us at our assigned table so we asked a cast member what we should do as we were supposed to be at Table 2 which was confirmed on their clipboard but there were no chairs for us?  There was some frantic behavior among the cast members and the lady got up and declared it was her table.  The cast members brought over two chairs but they had their stuff everywhere on the table so it wasn't like we could have even used it.  My friend took me to get a plate of food so that maybe these people would get the hint they were going to have to share but when we came over the lady was talking to the manager probably annoyed she had to share.  The manager took us to our new table. 

Maybe if we had been there right at opening rather than 20 minutes into the event, it could have had a different reaction but either way she was really rude.  I was already stressed out about being late and that set me off to tears.  The face looked familiar so I wonder if she's on these boards and am interested to see what her take of it was, although because I am mentioning it on this thread, she'll probably be too embarrassed. 

The bartender took very good care of me though as he made some special drinks for me which was very nice of him.  He well deserved the large tip we received from my friend and I at the end!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Dis_Yoda said:


> We were moved to a table to the complete opposite area from that couple along with the manager continuing to check on us throughout the evening.
> 
> Our initial table was in the reserved section at the Catina rather than the lower level.  When we got to our area, we noted there wasn't any chairs for us at our assigned table so we asked a cast member what we should do as we were supposed to be at Table 2 which was confirmed on their clipboard but there were no chairs for us?  There was some frantic behavior among the cast members and the lady got up and declared it was her table.  The cast members brought over two chairs but they had their stuff everywhere on the table so it wasn't like we could have even used it.  My friend took me to get a plate of food so that maybe these people would get the hint they were going to have to share but when we came over the lady was talking to the manager probably annoyed she had to share.  The manager took us to our new table.
> 
> Maybe if we had been there right at opening rather than 20 minutes into the event, it could have had a different reaction but either way she was really rude.  I was already stressed out about being late and that set me off to tears.  The face looked familiar so I wonder if she's on these boards and am interested to see what her take of it was, although because I am mentioning it on this thread, she'll probably be too embarrassed.
> 
> The bartender took very good care of me though as he made some special drinks for me which was very nice of him.  He well deserved the large tip we received from my friend and I at the end!



I am so sorry you experienced that. I don’t know if I hope she is on these boards and sees this (but as rude and entitled as she is she probably thinks you were in the wrong still) or if I hope she is not because we don’t need that kind of person here. We are going in a couple days and hope we don’t run into that kind of mean person. (Odds against it I would think) She also got rewarded with a private table. She should have been tossed on her ear but I know Disney doesn’t do that.


----------



## glocon

My son and I will be a party of 2 for the party next month- hopefully not seated with people like that!
Sorry you had to go thru all that!!


----------



## Cynergy

DD7 and I did the Guided Tour on Friday 6/22. It was fun and we had some good Star Wars dialog with the guides and other guests. It was nice to ride Star Tours as the first ride of the day and get some behind the scenes insight into the ride. We also got to go to the front of the line for the characters in the launch bay. The guides had some cool bits of trivia as we walked thru the launch bay and viewed the displays. My biggest complaint is that the viewing area for SWaGS was way to close. We sat in the back left per suggestions, but the bright lights and flames during the show made it hard to keep our eyes open at times. We got a Phasma stein and a Star Wars name tag as gifts as well as lunch at Backlot. All in all it was a bit pricey considering we could have done everything on our own with a good plan, but it was fun none the less.


----------



## Roxyfire

Dis_Yoda said:


> We were moved to a table to the complete opposite area from that couple along with the manager continuing to check on us throughout the evening.
> 
> Our initial table was in the reserved section at the Catina rather than the lower level.  When we got to our area, we noted there wasn't any chairs for us at our assigned table so we asked a cast member what we should do as we were supposed to be at Table 2 which was confirmed on their clipboard but there were no chairs for us?  There was some frantic behavior among the cast members and the lady got up and declared it was her table.  The cast members brought over two chairs but they had their stuff everywhere on the table so it wasn't like we could have even used it.  My friend took me to get a plate of food so that maybe these people would get the hint they were going to have to share but when we came over the lady was talking to the manager probably annoyed she had to share.  The manager took us to our new table.
> 
> Maybe if we had been there right at opening rather than 20 minutes into the event, it could have had a different reaction but either way she was really rude.  I was already stressed out about being late and that set me off to tears.  The face looked familiar so I wonder if she's on these boards and am interested to see what her take of it was, although because I am mentioning it on this thread, she'll probably be too embarrassed.
> 
> The bartender took very good care of me though as he made some special drinks for me which was very nice of him.  He well deserved the large tip we received from my friend and I at the end!



Wow, what a weirdo! I'd probably cry too, especially since that's my default when getting frustrated. Not that I'm excusing their behavior, but the heat and stress of all of it does strange things to people. It's great the staff were able to pivot so easily, making things right for you. The only thing that bothers me is that she probably felt rewarded by her bad behavior. I do hope the event management was able to give her a polite but pointed response to her bad behavior but people often have zero self awareness in those situations.


----------



## FastPasser.

Roxyfire said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that she probably felt rewarded by her bad behavior.


Don't let it bother you because she probably didn't feel rewarded. She's assuming that she got what she paid for. Whatever the issue was, even if it's unjustified, it's the Staff's job to diffuse it and do what's appropriate to make it go away *ASAP*. Who's right or wrong doesn't matter. There's a party to put on and there are 150 other guests that have to be considered. Disruptions are the enemy. 


Roxyfire said:


> I do hope the event management was able to give her a polite but pointed response to her bad behavior


It's not Event Management's job to give pointed responses to Guests. Let's just put on a good and uneventful party.


----------



## Roxyfire

FastPasser. said:


> Don't let it bother you because she probably didn't feel rewarded. She's assuming that she got what she paid for. Whatever the issue was, even if it's unjustified, it's the Staff's job to diffuse it and do what's appropriate to make it go away *ASAP*. Who's right or wrong doesn't matter. There's a party to put on and there are 150 other guests that have to be considered. Disruptions are the enemy.
> It's not Event Management's job to give pointed responses to Guests. Let's just put on a good and uneventful party.



Yes I understand, Disney CMs as a policy do not like to ruffle feathers. I just dislike seeing people behaving badly and feeling like they got what they wanted just because they complained enough. Not only is that disruptive to the other guests but also to staff such as yourself. I know, not my circus and not my monkeys but I do wish people would be more considerate of their fellow guests. We're all Star Wars fans so I don't see the harm in being at bare minimum cordial.


----------



## yulilin3

Roxyfire said:


> Yes I understand, Disney CMs as a policy do not like to ruffle feathers. I just dislike seeing people behaving badly and feeling like they got what they wanted just because they complained enough. Not only is that disruptive to the other guests but also to staff such as yourself. I know, not my circus and not my monkeys but I do wish people would be more considerate of their fellow guests. We're all Star Wars fans so I don't see the harm in being at bare minimum cordial.


One io the things I always liked about the original dessert party setup is that you were more than likely bound to share you table with someone else, especially being a party of 2 or 3. Have  the opportunity to meet people, talk about it love for sw and Disney, see where they were from...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

yulilin3 said:


> One io the things I always liked about the original dessert party setup is that you were more than likely bound to share you table with someone else, especially being a party of 2 or 3. Have  the opportunity to meet people, talk about it love for sw and Disney, see where they were from...


The high tops did help with that issue.

The assigned seating is new and I’m sure they will work out the kinks.  My husband and I may do it in November depending on the dates versus the events we already have planned.  I’ve met many a stranger at Disney and typically it goes well.


----------



## FastPasser.

Roxyfire said:


> I just dislike seeing people behaving badly and feeling like they got what they wanted just because they complained enough.


I understand, and sometimes it's a challenge to have to deal with certain Guests, but Disney only lets out a certain amount of rope before the repetitive offender hangs themselves.


----------



## AJT607

We are booked for next Monday, July 2.  I can't wait to try out the dessert party again with all of the changes.  It's definitely one of the things that we are most looking forward to on our upcoming trip!


----------



## FastPasser.

Dis_Yoda said:


> The assigned seating is new and I’m sure they will work out the kinks.


We're in that phase right now and are almost ready to make it official. It's actually going quite well. We have experience with the FEA party and the JBJB party which have the same process.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> We're in that phase right now and are almost ready to make it official. It's actually going quite well. We have experience with the FEA party and the JBJB party which have the same process.


When you say "make it official," do you mean that at that point the web description will reflect that there is seating?


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> When you say "make it official," do you mean that at that point the web description will reflect that there is seating?


Yes, and the other stuff as well.


----------



## CJK

Thanks for all the new party information. We did the party 2yrs ago and loved it, and I'm now trying to talk dh into doing it in September. He's not willing to pay for it......yet! lol


----------



## haileymarie92

Hi all. We are waiting for the September dates to appear as well. Hoping to book this as well as FEA dessert party. 

Would love to see/hear the new menu options!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

haileymarie92 said:


> Hi all. We are waiting for the September dates to appear as well. Hoping to book this as well as FEA dessert party.
> 
> Would love to see/hear the new menu options!



The options that were there for me Friday Night were...pita bread, red pepper hummus, another hummus or dip, mozzarella with tomato, prosciutto (boy did I get my money's worth of that!), another pork or beef product, olives, another cheese, chocolate peanut butter cupcakes, lemon blueberry cupcakes, a vanilla cupcake, mini cheesecakes, blue milk panna cotta, kitchen sink bread pudding, vanilla ice cream, frozen nitrogen chocolate truffles, ice cream bars, 3 cocktails (a margarita, a watermelon citrus vodka drink and a rum drink), wine, beer, soda cans 

I feel I may be missing some things but I kinda forgot to take photos of the spreads!  

My friend with her milk/egg allergy was given a key lime dairy free jar, dairy free ice cream, a special panna cotta and she declined the allergy cookies and the chocolate jar.   She loved the key lime dish!  She wished she could have gotten another one.  She had done the party about 3 months ago with someone else and thought the food was greatly improved this time!


----------



## haileymarie92

Dis_Yoda said:


> The options that were there for me Friday Night were...pita bread, red pepper hummus, another hummus or dip, mozzarella with tomato, prosciutto (boy did I get my money's worth of that!), another pork or beef product, olives, another cheese, chocolate peanut butter cupcakes, lemon blueberry cupcakes, a vanilla cupcake, mini cheesecakes, blue milk panna cotta, kitchen sink bread pudding, vanilla ice cream, frozen nitrogen chocolate truffles, ice cream bars, 3 cocktails (a margarita, a watermelon citrus vodka drink and a rum drink), wine, beer, soda cans
> 
> I feel I may be missing some things but I kinda forgot to take photos of the spreads!
> 
> My friend with her milk/egg allergy was given a key lime dairy free jar, dairy free ice cream, a special panna cotta and she declined the allergy cookies and the chocolate jar.   She loved the key lime dish!  She wished she could have gotten another one.  She had done the party about 3 months ago with someone else and thought the food was greatly improved this time!



Thanks for listing some of the options! Sounds like this can easily be our "dinner". We have a Sci-Fi lunch booked at 1pm, so we should be able to sub dinner for this party  Just hoping the September dates open soon! According to the website, Star Wars Galactic Spectacular is playing the night we want to do the party, so hopefully thats a good sign.


----------



## ksromack

AJT607 said:


> We are booked for next Monday, July 2.  I can't wait to try out the dessert party again with all of the changes.  It's definitely one of the things that we are most looking forward to on our upcoming trip!


Us too! We've only done the Wishes Dessert Party several years ago and this one sounds even better!



CJK said:


> Thanks for all the new party information. We did the party 2yrs ago and loved it, and I'm now trying to talk dh into doing it in September. He's not willing to pay for it......yet! lol


My DH has no idea how much these things cost.   He will enjoy it,  though and by buying disney gift cards regularly it's like we aren't even paying for it!



haileymarie92 said:


> Thanks for listing some of the options! Sounds like this can easily be our "dinner". We have a Sci-Fi lunch booked at 1pm, so we should be able to sub dinner for this party  Just hoping the September dates open soon! According to the website, Star Wars Galactic Spectacular is playing the night we want to do the party, so hopefully thats a good sign.


Ugh!  We have dinner reservations at Il Mulino (sp?) at 5pm the night I want to do the party.  We'll have to forego dessert there for sure!


----------



## chuff88

Dis_Yoda said:


> The options that were there for me Friday Night were...pita bread, red pepper hummus, another hummus or dip, mozzarella with tomato, prosciutto (boy did I get my money's worth of that!), another pork or beef product, olives, another cheese, chocolate peanut butter cupcakes, lemon blueberry cupcakes, a vanilla cupcake, mini cheesecakes, blue milk panna cotta, kitchen sink bread pudding, vanilla ice cream, frozen nitrogen chocolate truffles, ice cream bars, 3 cocktails (a margarita, a watermelon citrus vodka drink and a rum drink), wine, beer, soda cans
> 
> I feel I may be missing some things but I kinda forgot to take photos of the spreads!
> 
> My friend with her milk/egg allergy was given a key lime dairy free jar, dairy free ice cream, a special panna cotta and she declined the allergy cookies and the chocolate jar.   She loved the key lime dish!  She wished she could have gotten another one.  She had done the party about 3 months ago with someone else and thought the food was greatly improved this time!


Were the ice cream bars like the Mickey bars??


----------



## MinnieMSue

We will be there tomorrow. I will try to take some photos of the food. We saw them setting up the tables in the cantina area and they were really cute - fit the theme. Very much looking forward to it. We left the park as the show was starting tonight. (Saw fantasmic and then a ride with no wait for Toy Story Mania


----------



## Dis_Yoda

chuff88 said:


> Were the ice cream bars like the Mickey bars??


Yes.  I just don't know if there were other options as I never went and got one.


----------



## michygoomy

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yes.  I just don't know if there were other options as I never went and got one.



I did not see Mickey bars, which is disappointing if we missed them!

We went last night.  My laptop is packed right now so I'll post pictures later. 

The tables were really nicely themed and spread out in a couple of different areas.  We were in the cantina.  The food options were exactly what was described in the post above and were all very good. My husband was most excited about the bread pudding.  The cocktails were tasty but pretty weak.  

Our sign said the commander requests our presence at 8:15 which was very confusing since the dessert party started at 8:30. The CM just told us to go whenever we wanted. 

There was a tiny bit of stormtrooper interaction but they only went through one section.

The seating for the fireworks was good, though a little close (I was hoping for a wider shot with my camera) and everyone sat in our area.  The show was fantastic. 

I enjoyed it, but probably wouldn't do it again. I've been doing weight watchers for 2 years now and consuming that much dessert wasn't sitting well with me.  Also, there didn't seem to be much to fill the time while there and a lot of people were on their phones  o could see some additional activities/interactions would add value.


----------



## PPFlight75

Dis_Yoda said:


> The options that were there for me Friday Night were...pita bread, red pepper hummus, another hummus or dip, mozzarella with tomato, prosciutto (boy did I get my money's worth of that!), another pork or beef product, olives, another cheese, chocolate peanut butter cupcakes, lemon blueberry cupcakes, a vanilla cupcake, mini cheesecakes, blue milk panna cotta, kitchen sink bread pudding, vanilla ice cream, frozen nitrogen chocolate truffles, ice cream bars, 3 cocktails (a margarita, a watermelon citrus vodka drink and a rum drink), wine, beer, soda cans
> 
> I feel I may be missing some things but I kinda forgot to take photos of the spreads!
> 
> My friend with her milk/egg allergy was given a key lime dairy free jar, dairy free ice cream, a special panna cotta and she declined the allergy cookies and the chocolate jar.   She loved the key lime dish!  She wished she could have gotten another one.  She had done the party about 3 months ago with someone else and thought the food was greatly improved this time!


Thanks for the great info! Sounds pretty good. I’m looking forward to the changes in a few weeks!! Glad you had fun!


----------



## FastPasser.

michygoomy said:


> The cocktails were tasty but pretty weak.


I usually hear that they were too strong.


michygoomy said:


> Our sign said the commander requests our presence at 8:15 which was very confusing since the dessert party started at 8:30.


Actually the party begins 15 minutes before the advertised time, but I didn't think they started the M&Gs at that time.


michygoomy said:


> There was a tiny bit of stormtrooper interaction but they only went through one section.


They're not really part of the party. The exit from backstage to onstage through the party area and sometimes they stop and mingle and sometimes they just walk through.


michygoomy said:


> Also, there didn't seem to be much to fill the time while there and a lot of people were on their phones  o could see some additional activities/interactions would add value.


Guests are encouraged to take food and drinks and leave the party area to explore the rest of Launch Bay.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Are you working Star Wars tonight Fastpasser?  I know you weren’t scheduled previously but just wanted to check since this is finally our party night. We are so excited to attend the revised party and finally see the show after the cancelled show last time we went. If you aren’t there tonight maybe we will catch you on the 4th at The Epcot party. Looking forward to trying the new options (and old favorites like the Nutella. )


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Our family didn't find the alcoholic beverages weak at ALL.


----------



## FastPasser.

MinnieMSue said:


> Are you working Star Wars tonight Fastpasser?


Thanks for asking, but I'm not doing any dessert parties this week. I'll mainly be doing TSL pre-opening events.


----------



## gillep

Thank you for all the information. We will be doing this party on July 15th, I am excited about the changes.  We tried to do it back in January but my husband got sick and we had to cancel, so we have been looking forward to it for a while.


----------



## kpd6901

It actually feels pretty weird sitting in this holding pattern waiting for dessert parties and CP to be released before FPs in late Sept for us.  So, yeah, we are starting to plan out our June 2019 DLR trip. That will be the kids' Christmas present this year...so we'll wait until after our complete surprise Thanksgiving trip and until Christmas morning to tell them we're going out to SoCal in June.  I'll be out there for business, so we weren't planning on the Star Wars land opening, but we'll be there.


----------



## glocon

zebrastreyepz said:


> Our family didn't find the alcoholic beverages weak at ALL.



I’m thinking we’ll bus it to HS that night and bus it or Uber back to pop since there are adult beverages to partake of. Does that park close after the SW show?


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> I’m thinking we’ll bus it to HS that night and bus it or Uber back to pop since there are adult beverages to partake of. Does that park close after the SW show?


Most nights yes


----------



## MinnieMSue

So anxious at the party - we are surrounded by rain storms. Not sure if there is lightening but I don’t want the show cancelled again!  The food was great. The drinks were strong. My margarita was very strong. Had to add juice to it lol. My daughter got a mickey ice cream sandwich. They didn’t have mickey bars tonight.  Sorry my photos are too large to load but the food was yummy and as previously described


----------



## MinnieMSue

The show went on in light rain. Not much lightening so I’m sure that helped. So glad we weren’t the curse I was afraid we were


----------



## MinnieMSue

So anxious at the party - we are surrounded by rain storms. Not sure if there is lightening but I don’t want the show cancelled again!  The food was great. The drinks were strong. My margarita was very strong. Had to add juice to it lol. My daughter got a mickey ice cream sandwich. They didn’t have mickey bars tonight.



glocon said:


> I’m thinking we’ll bus it to HS that night and bus it or Uber back to pop since there are adult beverages to partake of. Does that park close after the SW show?



I don’t know if it was the rain or what but we watched the Star Wars show then walked out to Pop bus stop and got right on the bus and it immediately  left. I think we got out faster than the uber people who were waiting at the next stop after pop. (Pretty sure that was he pick up spot. A number of people were waiting there when we left). The bus gods were with us last night!


----------



## chuff88

@FastPasser. Can you shed any light onto the rumored Rivers of Light dessert party at AK? Would this be run by your department?


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> @FastPasser. Can you shed any light onto the rumored Rivers of Light dessert party at AK? Would this be run by your department?


What's the rumor? 
The desire to offer something at AK, not necessarily a RoL dessert party, has been there all along. It's too soon to announce anything. IMO, and if it's what I think it will be, it would be a very, very cool experience.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> What's the rumor?
> The desire to offer something at AK, not necessarily a RoL dessert party, has been there all along. It's too soon to announce anything. IMO, and if it's what I think it will be, it would be a very, very cool experience.


I saw a rumor on WDWNT that they might be starting it as soon as August and thought you might know something.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I saw a rumor on WDWNT that they might be starting it as soon as August and thought you might know something.


Stay tuned.


----------



## kpd6901

When JBJB begins, but I'm mainly considering week after Thanksgiving, do we have any idea when the dessert party check in and begin time is or at least in relation to the beginning of the JBJB show itself? My touring plan is a little tough at HS for both our full day and pm only day. If the park closes at 8, and our last item is the 7:05 Voyage of Little Mermaid, how does that manage with dessert party? Thanks!


----------



## chuff88

I fully expected to wake up to September being available this morning. I should have know better.


----------



## yulilin3

chuff88 said:


> I fully expected to wake up to September being available this morning. I should have know better.


Patience my young Padawan


----------



## chuff88

yulilin3 said:


> Patience my young Padawan


I have fully accepted that I would be a terrible Jedi.


----------



## Marlyn

chuff88 said:


> I fully expected to wake up to September being available this morning. I should have know better.


So did I....but after taking 2 1/2 hrs to book my FP this morning....I’m happy to wait now until it’s released. It’s  the last thing I need to book.


----------



## ArielSRL

Marlyn said:


> So did I....but after taking 2 1/2 hrs to book my FP this morning....I’m happy to wait now until it’s released. It’s  the last thing I need to book.


I heard there was all kinds of trouble booking FPs today! Ugh.


----------



## sugcarol

Today was my 60 days and I got everything I wanted but had to move parks and dining around to get them. It was tough though, things were not showing,  they were  disappearing. I got FOP at 60+4 and SDD at 60+5. I thought for sure they would know today is my birthday and Star Wars Dessert Party would be available but I guess they didn't get the memo.


----------



## FastPasser.

Just a heads up that because seating has been added, and although the party area has increased, the number of guests able to attend has been reduced by 25%. Because of this, the party has been sold out every night I've been there, so be vigilant if it's an event you want to do. 

The description on the website has not been updated to reflect the changes, but when it is, I believe that the party will be even more popular.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> Just a heads up that because seating has been added, and although the party area has increased, the number of guests able to attend has been reduced by 25%. Because of this, the party has been sold out every night I've been there, so be vigilant if it's an event you want to do.
> 
> The description on the website has not been updated to reflect the changes, but when it is, I believe that the party will be even more popular.


Is this to facilitate more space for those able to go to the party?  That's a big change.


----------



## areno79

FastPasser. said:


> Just a heads up that because seating has been added, and although the party area has increased, the number of guests able to attend has been reduced by 25%. Because of this, the party has been sold out every night I've been there, so be vigilant if it's an event you want to do.
> 
> The description on the website has not been updated to reflect the changes, but when it is, I believe that the party will be even more popular.



Thanks for the heads up! I've been stalking the website daily for September bookings. Kind of surprised it didn't open up yet since it's 2 months out now.


----------



## haileymarie92

I was hoping we’d have September dates by now too.


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> Is this to facilitate more space for those able to go to the party?


I think DHS management has given Park Event Ops, the group that puts on the party, as much space as they can.


Dan Murphy said:


> That's a big change.


More space and the addition of chairs are just two of the changes. The menu has been enhanced and a dedicated M&G with a character has been added as well.


areno79 said:


> Kind of surprised it didn't open up yet since it's 2 months out now.


Ditto


----------



## chuff88

areno79 said:


> Kind of surprised it didn't open up yet since it's 2 months out now.





haileymarie92 said:


> I was hoping we’d have September dates by now too.





FastPasser. said:


> Ditto



I think it was @yulilin3 who mentioned that last year they released September on July 3, so hopefully we'll have them pretty soon. My expectation would be no later than the end of next week, but honestly we all know that it's a mystery until those dates turn blue.


----------



## mesaboy2

FastPasser. said:


> I think DHS management has given Park Event Ops, the group that puts on the party, as much space as they can.
> More space and the addition of chairs are just two of the changes. The menu has been enhanced and *a dedicated M&G with a character* has been added as well.
> Ditto



Why do I have the feeling this might be a popular character not otherwise meetable?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

mesaboy2 said:


> Why do I have the feeling this might be a popular character not otherwise meetable?


It was Kylo Ren the first week of this


----------



## FastPasser.

mesaboy2 said:


> Why do I have the feeling this might be a popular character not otherwise meetable?





Dis_Yoda said:


> It was Kylo Ren the first week of this


Usually, not always, it's Kylo Ren, however on some nights a second character is added. And no, it's not me.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm at dhs now, headed to lb and took a couple of pictures of the dessert party setup. I really love how it looks.


----------



## Steven G

September and October turned blue, but can’t reserve yet.

I’m waiting more for the FEA dessert party which is still not blue.


----------



## glocon

yulilin3 said:


> I'm at dhs now, headed to lb and took a couple of pictures of the dessert party setup. I really love how it looks.



Can you share your pics?


----------



## areno79

chuff88 said:


> I think it was @yulilin3 who mentioned that last year they released September on July 3, so hopefully we'll have them pretty soon. My expectation would be no later than the end of next week, but honestly we all know that it's a mystery until those dates turn blue.


September and October dates are now blue!


----------



## haileymarie92

areno79 said:


> September and October dates are now blue!


Blue but not able to reserve yet


----------



## Dan Murphy

Nice enhancements, thanks FP  





FastPasser. said:


> I think DHS management has given Park Event Ops, the group that puts on the party, as much space as they can.
> More space and the addition of chairs are just two of the changes. The menu has been enhanced and a dedicated M&G with a character has been added as well.
> Ditto


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back home, here are the pictures from the new set up


----------



## yulilin3

the only thing I don't like about the new set up is that if a non party goer wants to take a pic in the cantina they really can't because of all the tables and chairs


----------



## Dan Murphy

Wow, that's different!!!  Very nice.


----------



## pooh'smate

Thank you for the new pictures. It looks great


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Love the pics, yulilin3!  Now I really want to attend the party again.


----------



## yulilin3

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Love the pics, yulilin3!  Now I really want to attend the party again.


Me too.


----------



## Greg36

Looks like it is bookable now for some dates in Oct...


----------



## Steven G

I was able to get oct 12, but it was weird, the time kept on appearing and disappearing...


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> the only thing I don't like about the new set up is that if a non party goer wants to take a pic in the cantina they really can't because of all the tables and chairs


Yup, previously they placed a few tables in the Cantina, if needed. Now, a lot of the Cantina is party space. In case anyone's wondering what's written below the table numbers, it's the meet and greet time for that table


----------



## KdKyA

Just booked for Oct. 4th


----------



## areno79

Booking for September appears to be open now


----------



## MommyTaraLee

Thanks for the heads up, everyone!  All booked for 9/9!  DH and my little guy are going to be so excited!!!


----------



## JakAHearts

Im trying to book online and an 830 time slot shows up on their website but when I click on it, nothing happens. Do I need to call to try to book? Im not super early to try for 8/5 but I was hoping.


----------



## pooh'smate

So excited we were able to book for 9/13. Looking forward to the new party


----------



## chuff88

Just booked for 9/29!! I'm so excited. Thank you everyone for everyone for your help while we waited for this to open, this has been the most amazing, supportive group. Thanks especially to @FastPasser. and @yulilin3 for being such important voices on this board. I am so excited to share this experience with my mom.


----------



## chuff88

JakAHearts said:


> Im trying to book online and an 830 time slot shows up on their website but when I click on it, nothing happens. Do I need to call to try to book? Im not super early to try for 8/5 but I was hoping.


Right click on the time and choose "open in a new tab." It seems to be a glitch in the website where sometimes when you click it it just gets stuck, but I've found that the '"open in a new tab" method always works for me.


----------



## chuff88

This was the second to last thing I needed to book. Now I just need the FEA dessert party to open up for September and I'm DONE except for my FP+ selections.


----------



## JakAHearts

You the man, Chuff! Thanks so much. Is the party at 8:30 and then the show at 10? That seems a long time or is that correct?


----------



## chiisai

Thanks for the information on this thread!  Just booked the dessert party for next month. 

Question on the new M&G- has Chewbacca ever been one of the second who come, if a second does join? 

Excited and have to read up- looks like some changes since we went (it was a big hit!) especially re: where the viewing area is. 

Is there a picture of the map with the reserved area circled anywhere, by chance?  I’m reading, but have a hard time visualizing by description.


----------



## FastPasser.

chiisai said:


> Question on the new M&G- has Chewbacca ever been one of the second who come, if a second does join?


Yes


chiisai said:


> Is there a picture of the map with the reserved area circled anywhere, by chance?


It's the raised area directly in front of the Chinese Theater where the Sorcerer's hat was located.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Just booked for 9/29!! I'm so excited.


Glad it worked out.


JakAHearts said:


> You the *WO*man, Chuff!


Fixed it.


----------



## JakAHearts

Thanks Fastpasser and Chuff! The family will be there on 8/5!


----------



## JakAHearts

FastPasser. said:


> Fixed it.



I thought Chuff might be a woman but then I saw Han for her picture and changed my mind. I should have assumed because when I told my Mom I booked us a surprise Star Wars event she asked if it was a meet and greet with Harrison Ford.


----------



## jbeyes

So excited for our first SW party in August, especially with all these changes! I can't help but wonder when Disney will "announce" that they've been made and if they'll start charging more for the party?? I am glad to hear that everyone was able to book September without a bump in the price, I was nervous for you all that it was coming and actually I'm surprised it didn't!


----------



## haileymarie92

Booked for 9/25!


----------



## NMPensFan

All dates in October are up.


----------



## Mutant

Just did the new party last week. Last time I did this party was in January 2017. I loved the addition of chairs! It was great to sit & rest for a bit after being out in the heat of the park. Food was good & similar to what we had in 2017. We did have someone with an egg allergy & she got her own large bag of desserts. Disney did great with the allergy. We were walked around and told everything she could/could not have. Such a treat for her since she rarely can partake of desserts! (She’s 7, so it made her feel so special). She also LOVED the Nutella dessert. 

Everyone sat to watch the shows. I really enjoyed the Movie Magic show...reminded me of the end of The Great Movie ride. 

This is still my favorite dessert party, although I can only compare it to a Wishes dessert party and an HEA dessert party.


----------



## chiisai

FastPasser. said:


> Yes
> It's the raised area directly in front of the Chinese Theater where the Sorcerer's hat was located.



Thanks and gotcha. I just looked at a map when there was sourcerer’s hat; I’ll read through the positioning posts, I think I read there are some places where it’s easier to see projections in the reserved section.


----------



## FastPasser.

JakAHearts said:


> I told my Mom I booked us a surprise Star Wars event she asked if it was a meet and greet with Harrison Ford.


He's normally there doing meet and greets, but his off night just happens to be on your party night.


jbeyes said:


> I am glad to hear that everyone was able to book September without a bump in the price, I was nervous for you all that it was coming and actually I'm surprised it didn't!


Surprises the heck out of me too.


chiisai said:


> I think I read there are some places where it’s easier to see projections in the reserved section.


It's better to be towards the rear and to the left.


----------



## ArielSRL

So so glad they added chairs. That just seals the deal for us to do the party again June 2019, if everything stays as is. We probably would have anyway, but this makes it certain.


----------



## chiisai

FastPasser. said:


> He's normally there doing meet and greets, but his off night just happens to be on your party night.
> Surprises the heck out of me too.
> *It's better to be towards the rear and to the left.*



Thanks for this!


----------



## JakAHearts

Mutant said:


> Just did the new party last week. Last time I did this party was in January 2017. I loved the addition of chairs! It was great to sit & rest for a bit after being out in the heat of the park. Food was good & similar to what we had in 2017. We did have someone with an egg allergy & she got her own large bag of desserts. Disney did great with the allergy. We were walked around and told everything she could/could not have. Such a treat for her since she rarely can partake of desserts! (She’s 7, so it made her feel so special). She also LOVED the Nutella dessert.
> 
> Everyone sat to watch the shows. I really enjoyed the Movie Magic show...reminded me of the end of The Great Movie ride.
> 
> This is still my favorite dessert party, although I can only compare it to a Wishes dessert party and an HEA dessert party.



So you can sit and watch the projections show?!


----------



## glocon

I’m pretty sure the seating is for the dessert portion of the party not the show part of it.... but that would be nice!


----------



## bigbear

Just wanted to say thank you to @FastPasser. So much useful info.  We're there from the UK on Saturday 14th July  It's our first SW party and a birthday surprise for one member of our group


----------



## MacMama0930

I got my October date booked! It had to take the place of the Sleepy Hollow event. Any opinions as to which I should keep?


----------



## chuff88

JakAHearts said:


> I thought Chuff might be a woman but then I saw Han for her picture and changed my mind. I should have assumed because when I told my Mom I booked us a surprise Star Wars event she asked if it was a meet and greet with Harrison Ford.


I would have paid a lot more to get a meet and greet with Harrison Ford!!! I just use that picture because sassy Han Solo speaks to me.


----------



## FastPasser.

JakAHearts said:


> So you can sit and watch the projections show?!





glocon said:


> I’m pretty sure the seating is for the dessert portion of the party not the show part of it.... but that would be nice!


Chairs are provided for the dessert party portion, and usually you can sit on the pavement at the viewing area for the Movie Magic and SWaGS shows.


----------



## JakAHearts

Ah ok, sitting on the pavement sounds good too!   Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

chuff88 said:


> Just booked for 9/29!! I'm so excited. Thank you everyone for everyone for your help while we waited for this to open, this has been the most amazing, supportive group. Thanks especially to @FastPasser. and @yulilin3 for being such important voices on this board. I am so excited to share this experience with my mom.



I'm so happy you were able to book this.  I've been following your wait and keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Hope you love the experience as much as we did!


----------



## kkbookmom

Woohoo! Just booked DH and myself for 9/22. So excited! Thank you @FastPasser., for all the information, @yulilin3 for the pics of the new space. This will be our first dessert party ever and I'm over the moon.  This entire board is a special kind of pixie dust.


----------



## yulilin3

I walked right in front of the Chinese theater on my way to one last ride on ST last night while swags was going on and everyone in the dessert party viewing area were sitting.
Btw, at 10 minutes till park closing i had a st vehicle all to myself so i was finally the rebel spy


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

yulilin3 said:


> Btw, at 10 minutes till park closing i had a st vehicle all to myself so i was finally the rebel spy



How fun!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> i had a st vehicle all to myself so i was finally the rebel spy


Even I have never managed that.


----------



## ksromack

MacMama0930 said:


> I got my October date booked! It had to take the place of the Sleepy Hollow event. Any opinions as to which I should keep?


Thanks for the heads up on the availability of cooking.  Hubby and I are going 10/9. Question.....the party time is 7pm with fireworks at. 8pm, right?  We have dinner adrs at Il Mulino for 5pm so we should have plenty oftime.  I was just hoping for a fp on slinky dog before the party started.  I'll try for 6:30pm for that.  Is the seating for the party reserved tables (like they are for Wishes dessert party) or will we need to be in line at the party entrance earlier than 7pm?


----------



## Steven G

Star Wars Guided Tour or Star Wars Dessert Party?

Hi, as a background, I've been to Disneyland many times, and pretty much done everything Star Wars there with my DS, as well I have a Disney Visa card so I can do the Disney Visa Character Interaction.  So the following have already been done at Disneyland:
1) Star Tours
2) Path of the Jedi short movie
3) Launch Bay
4) Character interaction with Chewbacca and Darth Vader (not with Kylo)
5) Trials of the temple

So I have the Galactic Dessert Party booked already since it is now available just in case, and I realize that the guided tour no longer has  the dessert party included for a while, just the ability to go in the same area as the party guests.

So the new stuff is really:
1) A galaxy far,far away show
2) March of the First Order show
3) The lunch (eh?)
4) Kylo Ren greeting (But I can use Disney Visa perk)
5) Galactic Spectacular reserved viewing (but no dessert)


With all that said, my question is whether the guided tour is still worth it or not?  Are there any added perks not listed on the website?  ARe any of the ones that are in Disneyland any noticeably different in Disneyworld?  How different is the Trials of Temple, for example?

Right now, I'm leaning towards no, but maybe there are some additional perks?


Finally, along with the Frozen Dessert party, the Star Wars guided tour is the last major extra paid event that is still not scheduled for September and October.... so annoying.


----------



## FastPasser.

ksromack said:


> Is the seating for the party reserved tables


Yes


----------



## areno79

For anyone who's been to the party recently...what type of savory foods (aka non-desserts) did they have? Hoping this can take the place of a dinner ADR, but DH and I really aren't big dessert people.


----------



## FastPasser.

areno79 said:


> For anyone who's been to the party recently.


I've been at the party a number of times recently.


areno79 said:


> what type of savory foods (aka non-desserts) did they have? Hoping this can take the place of a dinner


There are a handful of savory items and I guess if you ate enough of each one it could take place of dinner. If you go back a few pages on this thread, there is a review of the food offerings.


areno79 said:


> DH and I really aren't big dessert people.


I realize that people attend the dessert parties for different reasons. As you're not big dessert people, what are your reason(s) for attending?


----------



## areno79

FastPasser. said:


> I've been at the party a number of times recently.
> There are a handful of savory items and I guess if you ate enough of each one it could take place of dinner. If you go back a few pages on this thread, there is a review of the food offerings.
> I realize that people attend the dessert parties for different reasons. As you're not big dessert people, what are your reason(s) for attending?


Fireworks viewing, the drinks, and the theme of the food. Mostly we love Star Wars. The desserts help a little lol


----------



## glocon

Dis_Yoda said:


> The options that were there for me Friday Night were...pita bread, red pepper hummus, another hummus or dip, mozzarella with tomato, prosciutto (boy did I get my money's worth of that!), another pork or beef product, olives, another cheese, chocolate peanut butter cupcakes, lemon blueberry cupcakes, a vanilla cupcake, mini cheesecakes, blue milk panna cotta, kitchen sink bread pudding, vanilla ice cream, frozen nitrogen chocolate truffles, ice cream bars, 3 cocktails (a margarita, a watermelon citrus vodka drink and a rum drink), wine, beer, soda cans
> 
> I feel I may be missing some things but I kinda forgot to take photos of the spreads!
> 
> My friend with her milk/egg allergy was given a key lime dairy free jar, dairy free ice cream, a special panna cotta and she declined the allergy cookies and the chocolate jar.   She loved the key lime dish!  She wished she could have gotten another one.  She had done the party about 3 months ago with someone else and thought the food was greatly improved this time!



Areno79- This is from page 873... food served at the SW dessert party


----------



## areno79

glocon said:


> Areno79- This is from page 873... food served at the SW dessert party



Thanks SO much!!


----------



## Vickie1016

Hi everyone!  I posted this question on the TSL thread as well, but am asking here too as this thread has been so helpful for the Star Wars Dessert Party & Jedi Training information for our past several trips!  

Heading back to our Happy Place next week & was looking for info on Jedi Training sign up. Does anyone have any info / first hand knowledge if the opening of TSL and the opening of the parks at 7:00 am has had any effect on Jedi Training sign up?

We have two HS days planned (with FP for SDD on both days) but would like to take advantage of the very early hours to ride Alien & TSM as well as sign up DD for Jedi Training at least one of the two days.  Not sure if we should plan to head straight to JT sign up as we have always done (we would like the last show of the day if that matters) or head to TSL first.  TIA !!!


----------



## mlnbabies

If SWGE isn't open by the first of Nov. 2019, we will definitely do the dessert party for my SW loving daughter for her 16th birthday trip. Thanks for the info about the party.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

Right now it looks like the DHS dessert party is offered almost every night... will this be the case during the Christmas holiday?  Totally get we'll have to be watching daily for it's release in late December but we're just hoping some variant (either Star Wars or Jingle Jam is fine by us) will be offered each night.  Is this likely?

We wouldn't normally book the Fantasmic Dessert Party --- but likely will since we don't want to make sure we avoid as many crowds as we can during Christmas weeks...


----------



## FastPasser.

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Right now it looks like the DHS dessert party is offered almost every night.


No, it's every night.


Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> will this be the case during the Christmas holiday?


Too early to know.


Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Totally get we'll have to be watching daily for it's release in late December but we're just hoping some variant (either Star Wars or Jingle Jam is fine by us) will be offered each night.  Is this likely?


In 2016 and 2017, the SW dessert party was replaced by the JBJB party in early Nov until mid Dec. In 2017 both parties were offered each night. That doesn't necessarily mean that it will be the same in 2018.


Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> We wouldn't normally book the Fantasmic Dessert Party


It's not a party, it's a viewing experience.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

FastPasser. said:


> No, it's every night.
> Too early to know.
> In 2016 and 2017, the SW dessert party was replaced by the JBJB party in early Nov until mid Dec. In 2017 both parties were offered each night. That doesn't necessarily mean that it will be the same in 2018.
> It's not a party, it's a viewing experience.



Thanks for all this....

We're pretty much okay if it's JBJJ or star wars.....  we just want to make sure one of the two will be offered... so totally appreciate your reply.

Totally get that Fantasmic Dessert offering is more about the reserved seating (with an added a boxed dessert thing/drink thing with the guaranteed seating) rather than being a "party".  For the cost, during the Christmas peak, we're okay with that for the guaranteed seating (plus we don't eat nearly enough to make the Fantasmic dinner package worth it for us.)  We've never gone at Christmas week and are trying to balance the insane crowds with what we want to see while we're there.

BTW, we really appreciate all the info/contributions you and Yuillin provide to threads like this.  Another example of how awesome WDW CMs really are (as you totally don't have to do it but you do... so really you're just awesome.)


----------



## Lsdolphin

I think I read in previous post that price would be increasing soon for this party.  Is $79 the new price or previous price?


----------



## TIME4DIZ

Lsdolphin said:


> I think I read in previous post that price would be increasing soon for this party.  Is $79 the new price or previous price?


No price change - $79 is the price. There hasn’t been a new price announced or introduced, although it’s been speculated.


----------



## Lsdolphin

TIME4DIZ said:


> No price change - $79 is the price. There hasn’t been a new price announced or introduced, although it’s been speculated.




Thanks


----------



## FastPasser.

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> we really appreciate all the info/contributions you and Yuillin provide to threads like this.  Another example of how awesome WDW CMs really are (as you totally don't have to do it but you do... so really you're just awesome.)


Thanks for the kind words. Although IMO, she should be and would be a great CM, just to clarify that Yulilin3 chooses not to be a CM. I'm guessing she wants to keep "The Magic" alive. As for me, it's getting closer to hanging up my Ears.


----------



## FastPasser.

TIME4DIZ said:


> No price change - $79 is the price. There hasn’t been a new price announced or introduced, although it’s been speculated.


And it surprises the heck out of me as the cost to put on the party has surely increased. Maybe they're waiting until they update the website to reflect the changes.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> And it surprises the heck out of me as the cost to put on the party has surely increased. Maybe they're waiting until they update the website to reflect the changes.


I need to book this party soon, I am almost 100% sure that when they update the website with the new info the price will also go up


----------



## Steven G

Steven G said:


> Star Wars Guided Tour or Star Wars Dessert Party?
> 
> Hi, as a background, I've been to Disneyland many times, and pretty much done everything Star Wars there with my DS, as well I have a Disney Visa card so I can do the Disney Visa Character Interaction.  So the following have already been done at Disneyland:
> 1) Star Tours
> 2) Path of the Jedi short movie
> 3) Launch Bay
> 4) Character interaction with Chewbacca and Darth Vader (not with Kylo)
> 5) Trials of the temple
> 
> So I have the Galactic Dessert Party booked already since it is now available just in case, and I realize that the guided tour no longer has  the dessert party included for a while, just the ability to go in the same area as the party guests.
> 
> So the new stuff is really:
> 1) A galaxy far,far away show
> 2) March of the First Order show
> 3) The lunch (eh?)
> 4) Kylo Ren greeting (But I can use Disney Visa perk)
> 5) Galactic Spectacular reserved viewing (but no dessert)
> 
> 
> With all that said, my question is whether the guided tour is still worth it or not?  Are there any added perks not listed on the website?  ARe any of the ones that are in Disneyland any noticeably different in Disneyworld?  How different is the Trials of Temple, for example?
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning towards no, but maybe there are some additional perks?
> 
> 
> Finally, along with the Frozen Dessert party, the Star Wars guided tour is the last major extra paid event that is still not scheduled for September and October.... so annoying.


No one has any thoughts on this, please?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

We went to the dessert part on 6/17 and had a great experience with the assigned tables, even if it didn’t start out so great.

One, if you are a group of friends or something, please buy all at once! That’s how they make the assignments. I joined my family on the trip at the last minute, and I had to ask to have my assigned seat rearranged to sit with them.

The only other problem was the CM at the entrance who was trying to convince my sister not to bring her son’s stroller into the launch bay. He said it would be too crowded and wouldn’t fit well. He said the stroller wouldn’t be able to be near the tables. DN is autistic and has the red tag for his stroller to be treated as a wheelchair. We found it offensive, and we actually took him out of the stroller and carried him. Later on, we spoke to a Manager in launch bay, and she apologized greatly, took us outside to get his stroller, and gave us a new table assignment with plenty of room for his stroller. We even got an extra table! And we were escorted out in the front of the pack. Very thoughtful and accomodating.

All in all, we had a great time! My nephew doesn’t eat much dessert, but he loves holding cupcakes for some reason. He had a ball! I loved the citris twist, and the ice cream. Real yummy stuff


----------



## FastPasser.

TheDisneyNurse said:


> if you are a group of friends or something, please buy all at once! That’s how they make the assignments.


That's the most straight forward method, however if that's not possible, just let them know when you book the party that you'd like to sit with or near another party. It's ok if you don't, some Guests are relocated just about every night.


TheDisneyNurse said:


> The only other problem was the CM at the entrance who was trying to convince my sister not to bring her son’s stroller into the launch bay. He said it would be too crowded and wouldn’t fit well. He said the stroller wouldn’t be able to be near the tables. DN is autistic and has the red tag for his stroller to be treated as a wheelchair.


Assuming the CM was aware of the red tag, he was absolutely incorrect. The official party policy is that a stroller with a red tag or a sleeping infant are allowed in.

Although they wear the Launch Bay CM costumes, which IMO is not right, the Check-in CMs, the table assigner CM and any CMs inside the actual party area have nothing to do with the Launch Bay attraction or DHS. In fact, DHS management would rather that the party not be there.


TheDisneyNurse said:


> Later on, we spoke to a Manager in launch bay


If that manager was in the party area and if she had a British accent, she was not a Launch Bay manager, she was the Lead party manager and she is great.


TheDisneyNurse said:


> And we were escorted out in the front of the pack.


That's the standard procedure for all ECVs or strollers with red tags. It's due to safety concerns.


TheDisneyNurse said:


> Very thoughtful and accommodating.


That's what the party staff is all about..


----------



## dismom57

Steven G said:


> No one has any thoughts on this, please?


I am by no means an expert, only an avid reader of this thread.  Cost is a subjective thing.  The CM's who do the tour are very knowledgeable, but that being said you can do a self-guided imitation of the tour.  You cannot do the dessert party on your own.  And as many have said it is one of (or the best) dessert party at WDW.


----------



## FastPasser.

Steven G said:


> my question is whether the guided tour is still worth it or not?


As a general rule, I for one stay away from responding to "is it worth it" questions. As the PP posted "Cost is a subjective thing". Many people think the tour is worth and probably more do not. Relying on few responses made on a forum is IMO, not a true indicator of whether the tour is worth it or not.


----------



## Cynergy

Steven G said:


> Star Wars Guided Tour or Star Wars Dessert Party?
> 
> With all that said, my question is whether the guided tour is still worth it or not?  Are there any added perks not listed on the website?  ARe any of the ones that are in Disneyland any noticeably different in Disneyworld?  How different is the Trials of Temple, for example?
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning towards no, but maybe there are some additional perks?



DD7 and I recently did the tour on June 22. I knew going in that we could do all of the stuff on our own and we had pretty much done all of the SW related stuff at DHS in the past. The guides were very knowledgeable and it was fun discussing SW trivia with them and getting to see some of the behind the scenes stuff. We got to ride star tours before the park opened, which was cool. We got to go to the front of the line for the 3 meets in the launch bay (Kylo, Chewie and BB8). We got to march behind Phasma and her toopers from the front of the park to the stage. We had a reserve spot up front for the stage show. We were able to go to the reserved viewing area for SWaGS, though the new location is too close IMO. We also had lunch at backlot express. There were a few take home "gifts" as well. 

Was it fun? Yes, but mostly because of the CMs and fellow SW fans and the interactions with them. Was it worth the money? Yes and No. I most likely won't do it again, but DD7 had fun and it was a good time, maybe not worth the price tag though.

I did read on another forum board a review that stated they got to meet Vader as well and that the CMs told them it is n't advertised as it isn't always guaranteed to happen. I don't know how true that is as we did not get to meet him on our tour. However all of the kids from the tour did get to participate in Jedi Training and were placed so they could fight Vader.


----------



## areno79

Booked me and DH for the 9/15 SWGS dessert party!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

FastPasser. said:


> That's the most straight forward method, however if that's not possible, just let them know when you book the party that you'd like to sit with or near another party. It's ok if you don't, some Guests are relocated just about every night.
> Assuming the CM was aware of the red tag, he was absolutely incorrect. The official party policy is that a stroller with a red tag or a sleeping infant are allowed in.
> 
> Although they wear the Launch Bay CM costumes, which IMO is not right, the Check-in CMs, the table assigner CM and any CMs inside the actual party area have nothing to do with the Launch Bay attraction or DHS. In fact, DHS management would rather that the party not be there.
> If that manager was in the party area and if she had a British accent, she was not a Launch Bay manager, she was the Lead party manager and she is great.
> That's the standard procedure for all ECVs or strollers with red tags. It's due to safety concerns.
> That's what the party staff is all about..


Yeah, we showed him. First time taking the baby with the red tagged stroller, so it was all new to us. He was just diagnosed earlier in the year, so they are getting used to how things work. We’ve never traveled with a wheel chair before.

I don’t know the proper names for who does what. Yeah, she was in a fancier outfit and her name was Dana. It wasn’t that the CM didn’t allow it, it’s that he kept telling us it was a bad idea and that we would complicate things with it there. It was a really awkward situtation. We stood there having to listen to him go on and on.

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Steven G

Cynergy said:


> DD7 and I recently did the tour on June 22. I knew going in that we could do all of the stuff on our own and we had pretty much done all of the SW related stuff at DHS in the past. The guides were very knowledgeable and it was fun discussing SW trivia with them and getting to see some of the behind the scenes stuff. We got to ride star tours before the park opened, which was cool. We got to go to the front of the line for the 3 meets in the launch bay (Kylo, Chewie and BB8). We got to march behind Phasma and her toopers from the front of the park to the stage. We had a reserve spot up front for the stage show. We were able to go to the reserved viewing area for SWaGS, though the new location is too close IMO. We also had lunch at backlot express. There were a few take home "gifts" as well.
> 
> Was it fun? Yes, but mostly because of the CMs and fellow SW fans and the interactions with them. Was it worth the money? Yes and No. I most likely won't do it again, but DD7 had fun and it was a good time, maybe not worth the price tag though.
> 
> I did read on another forum board a review that stated they got to meet Vader as well and that the CMs told them it is n't advertised as it isn't always guaranteed to happen. I don't know how true that is as we did not get to meetuld him on our tour. However all of the kids from the tour did get to participate in Jedi Training and were placed so they could fight Vader.



Thank you that is the info I was looking for.  Sorry to others, when I asked whether it was worth it, I was focusing on the extras not mentioned on the website, and as well whether it was worth the time taken.  

I know it is still subjective, but I was asking what the hidden perks are, and cynergy covered them.
I’m still not sure if we will do it.


----------



## grumpy28

I attended the July 1st party with my DH and 3 kids. My YDD and I are not Star Wars fans (the horror! LOL), but DH and other 2 kids are. They loved it. I enjoyed it, but I think it was a one and done. On the other hand, we did Jingle Bam 2 years ago and I would do that one again. The food at the Star Wars party was good. Especially loved the hummus and spicy black bean dip with Pita bread. Frozen nutella ice cream thing was amazing! That was the only dessert that had me get a 2nd serving. Family liked most of the savory items and enough of the sweets to be happy. Watermelon drink they hand you was awesome. Not the kids version, that one was syrupy sweet. Even my kids didn't like it. They don't drink soda, so they had water. We did ask to see if they had apple juice or another juice, but was told no. I think a juice for kids would be a good addition. The "waiters" who came by every so often to clear your table or take trash were super friendly. DH and 2 kids went at their assigned time to meet Kylo and were back in a flash. We got the Phasma steins and a bottle of water on the way out. Also took a diet coke to go. The viewing for the show was not as good as I'd expected, but I was happy to have not had to stake out a spot. There were about 7 people in the very front row who stood the entire time, blocking a lot. That was pretty annoying. We were towards the back left, near the railing. Overall, I'm glad we did it. It was a fun experience.


----------



## kat_lh

We just got back from (a non Disney) vacation and to beat the blues - I was able to book the party for the night of my 40th birthday! I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennLTX

ArielSRL said:


> So so glad they added chairs. That just seals the deal for us to do the party again June 2019, if everything stays as is. We probably would have anyway, but this makes it certain.


You and me both!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

grumpy28 said:


> There were about 7 people in the very front row who stood the entire time, blocking a lot. That was pretty annoying.


That's understandable, however it was originally intended to be a standing viewing area.


----------



## yulilin3

I have said this on this thread a couple of times. There are people, me included, who cannot sit on the floor for more than maybe 5 minutes. I understand that in a perfect world everyone will sit and everyone will have an unobstructed view. I have seen the show from this particular viewing spot and what I do is go to the back and sit on the small ledge but if I didn't have that option I would be one of those people standing while everyone else sits.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I have said this on this thread a couple of times. There are people, me included, who cannot sit on the floor for more than maybe 5 minutes. I understand that in a perfect world everyone will sit and everyone will have an unobstructed view. I have seen the show from this particular viewing spot and what I do is go to the back and sit on the small ledge but if I didn't have that option I would be one of those people standing while everyone else sits.



Yep. Get to a certain age or a certain body type or have certain issues with hips/knees/etc... and sitting all the way down on the ground, especially the HARD ground, becomes either not an option or a very uncomfortable option. I could probably manage it for a few minutes, but I'd have to stand eventually. Glad it works out for most to sit if that's what they want!


----------



## yulilin3

Steven G said:


> Star Wars Guided Tour or Star Wars Dessert Party?
> 
> Hi, as a background, I've been to Disneyland many times, and pretty much done everything Star Wars there with my DS, as well I have a Disney Visa card so I can do the Disney Visa Character Interaction.  So the following have already been done at Disneyland:
> 1) Star Tours
> 2) Path of the Jedi short movie
> 3) Launch Bay
> 4) Character interaction with Chewbacca and Darth Vader (not with Kylo)
> 5) Trials of the temple
> 
> So I have the Galactic Dessert Party booked already since it is now available just in case, and I realize that the guided tour no longer has  the dessert party included for a while, just the ability to go in the same area as the party guests.
> 
> So the new stuff is really:
> 1) A galaxy far,far away show
> 2) March of the First Order show
> 3) The lunch (eh?)
> 4) Kylo Ren greeting (But I can use Disney Visa perk)
> 5) Galactic Spectacular reserved viewing (but no dessert)
> 
> 
> With all that said, my question is whether the guided tour is still worth it or not?  Are there any added perks not listed on the website?  ARe any of the ones that are in Disneyland any noticeably different in Disneyworld?  How different is the Trials of Temple, for example?
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning towards no, but maybe there are some additional perks?
> 
> 
> Finally, along with the Frozen Dessert party, the Star Wars guided tour is the last major extra paid event that is still not scheduled for September and October.... so annoying.


sorry it's taken so long to respond...work, ugh.
I have friends who have done the SW Tour and all of them have told me it is not worth it, especially now that it doesn't include the dessert party. As for the things you have not done:
1 and 2: SWaGFFA and MotFO you can do on your own, under the same sun as the tour people
3. Nothing special other than the lightsaber churros
4 Available to all and since you have the card you can get in faster
As for Trials of the Temple I have not watched any videos from DL so I can't say

Now the tour guides are knowledgeable on extra things, like they will point out the relation between Who Framed Roger Rabbit and George Lucas's ILM and a pretty cool easter egg in the display inside LB, but that's about it. If you have basic knowledge of SW you know the connection with ST and Indiana Jones 
I personally wouldn't do it


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yep. Get to a certain age or a certain body type or have certain issues with hips/knees/etc... and sitting all the way down on the ground, especially the HARD ground, becomes either not an option or a very uncomfortable option. I could probably manage it for a few minutes, but I'd have to stand eventually. Glad it works out for most to sit if that's what they want!


I've gotten yelled at so many times, but that's why I tend to get a spot hours before and explain to my spot holder neighbors that I cannot sit.


----------



## grumpy28

I wouldn't have minded standing. However, there were tons of people behind us yelling "sit down!". I tried to ignore them, hoping they too would stand, but it was very uncomfortable being yelled at. Eventually, I just gave up and sat. I suppose it was my "choice" to give into the hecklers, but it was an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## MinnieMSue

grumpy28 said:


> I wouldn't have minded standing. However, there were tons of people behind us yelling "sit down!". I tried to ignore them, hoping they too would stand, but it was very uncomfortable being yelled at. Eventually, I just gave up and sat. I suppose it was my "choice" to give into the hecklers, but it was an uncomfortable situation.



That’s rude that they Yelled to sit down. I also can’t sit on the ground unless I am leaning against something and in that case my limit is maybe 15 min before I am in severe pain. At our party everyone stood. Probably the fact that it was pouring helped with that though. We stood in the back and had a great view. Other than a row across the back everyone stood together in a pack in the front.


----------



## MacMama0930

I have this booked for our trip. I have a tall husband, who physically can’t sit for very long on the ground. He’ll definitely need to stand. So my first thought is get a spot in the back just in case no one else stands, however we also have kids. And our 7 yr old daughter is a peanut and I’m afraid she won’t be able to see. I have no idea what the seating area looks like or how any of it works. Where do you think we should grab a spot?


----------



## SaintsManiac

MacMama0930 said:


> I have this booked for our trip. I have a tall husband, who physically can’t sit for very long on the ground. He’ll definitely need to stand. So my first thought is get a spot in the back just in case no one else stands, however we also have kids. And our 7 yr old daughter is a peanut and I’m afraid she won’t be able to see. I have no idea what the seating area looks like or how any of it works. Where do you think we should grab a spot?





You'll want to be as far back as you can be. The reserved area is really close to the theater and you miss the big pyro if you're too close to the front.


----------



## wenpop

We stood the whole time last time, I can't imagine sitting. Please say we don't have to sit on the pavement.


----------



## kpd6901

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yep. Get to a certain age or a certain body type or have certain issues with hips/knees/etc... and sitting all the way down on the ground, especially the HARD ground, becomes either not an option or a very uncomfortable option. I could probably manage it for a few minutes, but I'd have to stand eventually. Glad it works out for most to sit if that's what they want!


We plan on watching MK fireworks twice during our trip, same as our 2015 trip. One time from an up close view after CRT and the other time from much deeper down main Street. 2 viewings. 2 vantage points. Our up close day we sat. With us being so close and people around us sitting, I couldn't in good conscience stand and block their view of everything. No joke, it took me about a good 15 minutes after it was done for me to get up. Hard pavement and my legs fall asleep. With all the blood rushing back to my legs, the rest of me was having a hard time keeping from passing out or puking. That was the only time in my life it was that bad.


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> I have said this on this thread a couple of times. There are people, me included, who cannot sit on the floor for more than maybe 5 minutes. I understand that in a perfect world everyone will sit and everyone will have an unobstructed view. I have seen the show from this particular viewing spot and what I do is go to the back and sit on the small ledge but if I didn't have that option I would be one of those people standing while everyone else sits.



Just curious, since SWAGS has historically been black during the dates of my trip, does this advice regarding the reserved area still apply to JBJB dessert party viewing? Or is that completely different?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Just curious, since SWAGS has historically been black during the dates of my trip, does this advice regarding the reserved area still apply to JBJB dessert party viewing? Or is that completely different?


If you're talking about the reserved viewing area, yes, the same applies. Go to the back and to the left


----------



## ArielSRL

JennLTX said:


> You and me both!!!


PM your dates! We need a meet up this time!


----------



## areno79

Add me to the list of people who can't sit on the ground. I had 2 knee surgeries a couple of years ago and lost a lot of range of motion in my left knee in particular. So sitting with my legs crossed doesn't work, and I can't sit with them out straight in front of me because of my back.
On top of that, I'm 5'9 and DH is 6'3. We try not to be in anyone's way, but unfortunately it's inevitable. It's not like we can help being tall, and we've run into plenty of situations where people were annoyed we were in their way...even if we were there before them.


----------



## Steven G

yulilin3 said:


> sorry it's taken so long to respond...work, ugh.
> I have friends who have done the SW Tour and all of them have told me it is not worth it, especially now that it doesn't include the dessert party. As for the things you have not done:
> 1 and 2: SWaGFFA and MotFO you can do on your own, under the same sun as the tour people
> 3. Nothing special other than the lightsaber churros
> 4 Available to all and since you have the card you can get in faster
> As for Trials of the Temple I have not watched any videos from DL so I can't say
> 
> Now the tour guides are knowledgeable on extra things, like they will point out the relation between Who Framed Roger Rabbit and George Lucas's ILM and a pretty cool easter egg in the display inside LB, but that's about it. If you have basic knowledge of SW you know the connection with ST and Indiana Jones
> I personally wouldn't do it


I have just watched the video of Disneyworld version of trials of the temple, and the basic idea is the same, but I think the the Disneyland version is cooler.  The temple rises from the ground, and there is more tension between the actors.

Based off this, I think I will skip tour, and just catch the rest.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this was already reported but JBJB will start at DHS on Nov. 10th so if the last couple of years are an indication, the last SWaGS for Nov will be Nov 9th and it should return mid Dec for the busy holiday season


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this was already reported but JBJB will start at DHS on Nov. 10th so if the last couple of years are an indication, the last SWaGS for Nov will be Nov 9th and it should return mid Dec for the busy holiday season



Here's to hoping they start alternating SWaGS and JBJB right after Thanksgiving...  from a purely selfish perspective 

I would much rather see SWaGs and probably wouldn't bother with JBJB show during our trip.

ETA:  Maybe it would be a good time to check out the Toy Story Land while JBJB is going....


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Here's to hoping they start alternating SWaGS and JBJB right after Thanksgiving.


I don't think hoping is going to be enough.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> I don't think hoping is going to be enough.


Yeah, I know you are right...  but... as the old saying goes "Hope springs eternal...."    Reality eventually sets in, but I always try to have a plan B.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Here's to hoping they start alternating SWaGS and JBJB right after Thanksgiving...  from a purely selfish perspective
> 
> I would much rather see SWaGs and probably wouldn't bother with JBJB show during our trip.
> 
> ETA:  Maybe it would be a good time to check out the Toy Story Land while JBJB is going....


I haven't been to TSLand during the day, both times I've been it has been in the evening and I can tell you the draw of both Fantasmic! and SWaGS is strong. The land empties out by the last hour and a half of park operations.
BTW: if there are any reports of a middle aged lady screaming in delight inside Walt Disney Presents from yesterday that was me  I saw the new model for Galaxy's Edge and it looks so cool


----------



## Iowamomof4

jlundeen said:


> Here's to hoping they start alternating SWaGS and JBJB right after Thanksgiving...  from a purely selfish perspective
> 
> I would much rather see SWaGs and probably wouldn't bother with JBJB show during our trip.
> 
> ETA:  Maybe it would be a good time to check out the Toy Story Land while JBJB is going....



This was the most disappointing thing about our trip the week after Thanksgiving in 2016. That was the first year of JBJB and I had so been looking forward to SWaGS, it put a bit of a damper on my whole trip. We still had fun doing lots of other things, but our next trip will NOT be during the time they only show JBJB.


----------



## kpd6901

jlundeen said:


> Here's to hoping they start alternating SWaGS and JBJB right after Thanksgiving...  from a purely selfish perspective
> 
> I would much rather see SWaGs and probably wouldn't bother with JBJB show during our trip.
> 
> ETA:  Maybe it would be a good time to check out the Toy Story Land while JBJB is going....


Huge SW fans in our family and quite bummed to hear that SWaGS is traditionally black over our Thanksgiving dates. BUT, after hearing from several that the JBJB dessert party is often the favorite of all the dessert parties, even hearing that from other SW diehards, I can't get too down. Further, does Disney ever really put out a bad fireworks show?


----------



## kpd6901

Iowamomof4 said:


> This was the most disappointing thing about our trip the week after Thanksgiving in 2016. That was the first year of JBJB and I had so been looking forward to SWaGS, it put a bit of a damper on my whole trip. We still had fun doing lots of other things, but our next trip will NOT be during the time they only show JBJB.


Count me in for a vote of at least alternating dates if they can't do both.  Not that anybody actually votes on these things....


----------



## jlundeen

kpd6901 said:


> Huge SW fans in our family and quite bummed to hear that SWaGS is traditionally black over our Thanksgiving dates. BUT, after hearing from several that the JBJB dessert party is often the favorite of all the dessert parties, even hearing that from other SW diehards, I can't get too down. Further, does Disney ever really put out a bad fireworks show?


Oh, the JBJB party is great...I would say, based on my last experience with that one, that is by far the best dessert party on property.  It's the JBJB show.  We felt good we had attended the party, but weren't impressed with the show.  Now that was a few years ago, so who knows, maybe it's better now.  Some like it a lot.


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Oh, the JBJB party is great...I would say, based on my last experience with that one, that is by far the best dessert party on property.  It's the JBJB show.  We felt good we had attended the party, but weren't impressed with the show.  Now that was a few years ago, so who knows, maybe it's better now.  Some like it a lot.


last year was a definite improvement. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## only hope

kpd6901 said:


> Further, does Disney ever really put out a bad fireworks show?



JBJB is like SWAGS- its primarily a projection show.


----------



## Iowamomof4

The thing with JBJB for me, is that having it means NOT having the Star Wars fireworks. I probably would have loved the show if its being there didn't mean losing something I had been looking forward to seeing for quite some time. Also, if I have to pick between something Star Wars themed or something holiday/Christmas themed, I'll go with Star Wars every.single.time. 

Okay, sorry for getting off topic a bit.  Back to party planning!


----------



## yulilin3

well it looks like JBJB will start Nov 8th making the last day for SWaGS Nov 7th https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/flurry-of-fun/


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> well it looks like JBJB will start Nov 8th making the last day for SWaGS Nov 7th https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/flurry-of-fun/


Thank you for this. Do they host a dessert party every night or is it only select nights like FEA?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Thank you for this. Do they host a dessert party every night or is it only select nights like FEA?


every night of JBJB


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> every night of JBJB


Thank you. Sell out very quickly? Goal is for Nov. 29, though we could technically also do 26.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> Thank you. Sell out very quickly? Goal is for Nov. 29, though we could technically also do 26.


I didn't really follow the sells on this one, but if you have a specific date i would book as soon as possible


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this was already reported but JBJB will start at DHS on Nov. 10th so if the last couple of years are an indication, the last SWaGS for Nov will be Nov 9th and it should return mid Dec for the busy holiday season




Woohoo.... was hopping we could do both on our Christmas trip.     So hope this will be true... we'll definitely book both.


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> well it looks like JBJB will start Nov 8th making the last day for SWaGS Nov 7th https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/flurry-of-fun/


Now if they could just release dates for the SW dessert party 11/1 - 11/7 please......


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> What's the rumor?
> The desire to offer something at AK, not necessarily a RoL dessert party, has been there all along. It's too soon to announce anything. IMO, and if it's what I think it will be, it would be a very, very cool experience.





chuff88 said:


> I saw a rumor on WDWNT that they might be starting it as soon as August and thought you might know something.





FastPasser. said:


> Stay tuned.



@FastPasser. I assume you are talking about something different than this, yes?: 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...coming-to-animal-kingdom-this-holiday-season/


----------



## tamerbelles

Soooo ... should I be worried that I'm now under 60 days out and still no September dates for the Star Wars Guided Tour? I called and the cast member was also surprised they weren't open yet. Said, "any day now." Not helpful. I booked FPs around our tour time ... starting to get nervous!


----------



## yulilin3

tamerbelles said:


> Soooo ... should I be worried that I'm now under 60 days out and still no September dates for the Star Wars Guided Tour? I called and the cast member was also surprised they weren't open yet. Said, "any day now." Not helpful. I booked FPs around our tour time ... starting to get nervous!


if you can be sure of anything related to WDW releasing booking dates is that there is no clear and consistent calendar, especially for added experiences like this one. The worst that can happen is that it is not offered, you save the money and do everything the tour includes on your own (which is actually really easy to do) But just keep checking every day


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> @FastPasser. I assume you are talking about something different than this


Yes


----------



## chuff88

kpd6901 said:


> @FastPasser. I assume you are talking about something different than this, yes?:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...coming-to-animal-kingdom-this-holiday-season/


This is the article I was referencing when I originally asked about it:
https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/rumor-rivers-of-light-adding-dessert-party-event-later-this-summer/


----------



## sweetnjmom

tamerbelles said:


> Soooo ... should I be worried that I'm now under 60 days out and still no September dates for the Star Wars Guided Tour? I called and the cast member was also surprised they weren't open yet. Said, "any day now." Not helpful. I booked FPs around our tour time ... starting to get nervous!



Hmmm... I'd call back and ask again -- and keep calling like @yulilin3 said.  We're doing the guided tour the last week of August and I booked it sometime in April.  

(We know we can do everything on our own, but we liked the guaranteed Jedi training and the reserved spot for the fireworks.)


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> This is the article I was referencing when I originally asked about it:


Two quotes from the article to keep in mind, "Disney is in the early stages of planning" and "Should it gain approval".


----------



## leonardotmnt

I've seen a report saying there weren't any fireworks at the Star Wars show 2 nights in a row when a person went. Have they changed the show or was that just coincidence? Just curious since we have the dessert party scheduled in a couple weeks. Thanks!

To clarify the person said there were only fountain fireworks and nothing shot into the air that exploded.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Two quotes from the article to keep in mind, "Disney is in the early stages of planning" and "Should it gain approval".


Yeah, it seems a bit ambitious to think it’ll start in August.


----------



## FastPasser.

leonardotmnt said:


> I've seen a report saying there weren't any fireworks at the Star Wars show 2 nights in a row when a person went.


It's possible, but it also could be that they were standing in an area that didn't have a view of the higher fireworks. I'll stay an extra five minutes tonight and check.


----------



## bluezy

leonardotmnt said:


> I've seen a report saying there weren't any fireworks at the Star Wars show 2 nights in a row when a person went. Have they changed the show or was that just coincidence? Just curious since we have the dessert party scheduled in a couple weeks. Thanks!
> 
> To clarify the person said there were only fountain fireworks and nothing shot into the air that exploded.





FastPasser. said:


> It's possible, but it also could be that they were standing in an area that didn't have a view of the higher fireworks. I'll stay an extra five minutes tonight and check.



We were at the show 3 weeks ago and two things surprised me:

1.   The crowd was much lighter than when we were at the show 2 years ago.  On that trip, we staked out a spot more than an hour before the show started and we still had a somewhat obstructed view of the fireworks portion of the show which was fine because we had watched the fireworks portion of the show from our Illuminations cruise earlier that week (our captain was nice enough to take us over there after Illuminations).  Granted, that was the first week the show was running so the crowds were probably some of the largest the show has had.  However, this year we got to the area about 45 minutes early and sat at a nearby table because there was still so much empty space in the courtyard that we didn't feel the need to stake out a spot.  About 2 minutes before the show started we were able to walk to the center of the courtyard and get a great viewing spot.  And there was so much empty space around us that I could stretch my arms out to the side and not touch anyone.  That's how the entire courtyard was.  Our son & his wife had the same experience on a different night that week.  In fact, they went to Fantasmic @ 9:00 and still got a great viewing spot for Star Wars.

2.  There were not nearly as many actual fireworks in the show this year compared to 2 years ago...at least from what I can remember from that first show.  In fact, I can't remember *any* fireworks being shot off to the right of the courtyard this year.  Now it's entirely possible that I missed them because I was focused on the projections, but I don't remember the fireworks being "missable" last time.


----------



## tamerbelles

TOURS ARE OPEN! I repeat TOURS ARE OPEN!  

I'll be booking our Sept. 10 tour later today. Dates are open all the way through Jan. 7!


----------



## MagicalAdventures

If dates for the tour are available through to January does this mean the tour is also run on dates there is no projection/fireworks show at night? Thinking of the late November/early December dates when JBJB is showing


----------



## yulilin3

MagicalAdventures said:


> If dates for the tour are available through to January does this mean the tour is also run on dates there is no projection/fireworks show at night? Thinking of the late November/early December dates when JBJB is showing


There will be a projection show in jbjb, The tour will probably get reserved space for the viewing of  jbjb.


----------



## FastPasser.

leonardotmnt said:


> I've seen a report saying there weren't any fireworks at the Star Wars show 2 nights in a row when a person went. To clarify the person said there were only fountain fireworks and nothing shot into the air that exploded.





FastPasser. said:


> I'll stay an extra five minutes tonight and check.


I saw fireworks that exploded tonight.


----------



## leonardotmnt

Thanks for checking it out for me! That's good to hear.


----------



## MagicalAdventures

yulilin3 said:


> There will be a projection show in jbjb, The tour will probably get reserved space for the viewing of  jbjb.


Thank you. That makes sence


----------



## 123SA

My check in time for the dessert party on 8/15 is listed at 8:30.   What time should I get in line?  If it matters, yes, my group will want to do the character visit.


----------



## FastPasser.

123SA said:


> My check in time for the dessert party on 8/15 is listed at 8:30.   What time should I get in line?  If it matters, yes, my group will want to do the character visit.


Deja-Vu, same answer as for the FEA party. Guests are allowed into the party area 15 minutes before the advertised start time and tables are preassigned and reserved. BTW, you may see and interact with the same party staff at both parties.


----------



## 123SA

FastPasser. said:


> Deja-Vu, same answer as for the FEA party. Guests are allowed into the party area 15 minutes before the advertised start time and tables are preassigned and reserved. BTW, you may see and interact with the same party staff at both parties.




Thanks again!


----------



## DizMinMouse

I booked this dessert party for September but it’s not showing up in my plans on My Disney Experience App. Kindly confirm whether that’s normal. I want to make sure nothing is wrong. Thanks so much.


----------



## TIME4DIZ

DizMinMouse said:


> I booked this dessert party for September but it’s not showing up in my plans on My Disney Experience App. Kindly confirm whether that’s normal. I want to make sure nothing is wrong. Thanks so much.



My August reservation appears in the MDE app and online. It’s categorized as dining reservation. I’d give it a day or two and refresh or reinstall.


----------



## glocon

Mine showed in the mde app right away. Are you sure you confirmed your reservation?


----------



## Greg36

DizMinMouse said:


> I booked this dessert party for September but it’s not showing up in my plans on My Disney Experience App. Kindly confirm whether that’s normal. I want to make sure nothing is wrong. Thanks so much.



mine showed as well for Oct, but it did take a couple of days...


----------



## preemiemama

kpd6901 said:


> @FastPasser. I assume you are talking about something different than this, yes?:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...coming-to-animal-kingdom-this-holiday-season/





chuff88 said:


> This is the article I was referencing when I originally asked about it:
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/rumor-rivers-of-light-adding-dessert-party-event-later-this-summer/



This was just announced.  I'm sure it will have a separate thread, but thought I'd post a link to it here as well since it was mentioned...
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-this-summer/


----------



## DizMinMouse

TIME4DIZ said:


> My August reservation appears in the MDE app and online. It’s categorized as dining reservation. I’d give it a day or two and refresh or reinstall.


THANK YOU!! It’s showing!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> Just a heads up that because seating has been added, and although the party area has increased, the number of guests able to attend has been reduced by 25%. Because of this, the party has been sold out every night I've been there, so be vigilant if it's an event you want to do.
> 
> The description on the website has not been updated to reflect the changes, but when it is, I believe that the party will be even more popular.


Can you speak to how crowded the dessert party is now as compared to prior to changes, and where the seating is, exactly?  Trying to decide whether to try this again after a long hiatus.

Am I correct in assuming the viewing area is the same?


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Can you speak to how crowded the dessert party is now as compared to prior to changes, and where the seating is, exactly?


Because they use about half of the Cantina and took over some additional space where the steps are located, plus the reduced attendance, I think it's about the same as it was.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I correct in assuming the viewing area is the same?


Yes


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> Because they use about half of the Cantina and took over some additional space where the steps are located, plus the reduced attendance, I think it's about the same as it was.
> Yes


Thanks! So just to make sure I TOTALLY understand... no difference in how crowded the dessert party feels?  It's really just the addition of seating, then?


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> no difference in how crowded the dessert party feels?


Overall it seems to be the same, not that there was a lot of room before, but IMO, it feels about the same. I'm usually one of the CMs that has to walk between tables to give Guests the heads-up about when to meet up for the escort and I manage ok.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's really just the addition of seating, then?


Seating, more space, fewer people and different layout.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> Overall it seems to be the same, not that there was a lot of room before, but IMO, it feels about the same. I'm usually one of the CMs that has to walk between tables to give Guests the heads-up about when to meet up for the escort and I manage ok.
> Seating, more space, fewer people and different layout.


Thanks so much!


----------



## yulilin3

Finally got an evening off and some money in the bank, just booked the dessert party for tomorrow evening. I will be taking pictures of all the food, drinks and set up and will post them here Sunday. I'm really excited


----------



## pooh'smate

yulilin3 said:


> Finally got an evening off and some money in the bank, just booked the dessert party for tomorrow evening. I will be taking pictures of all the food, drinks and set up and will post them here Sunday. I'm really excited



Thank you for doing this!!!


----------



## yulilin3

pooh'smate said:


> Thank you for doing this!!!


 All in the name of research. This will mark my 5th time doing the SW dessert party ever since it started


----------



## pooh'smate

yulilin3 said:


> All in the name of research. This will mark my 5th time doing the SW dessert party ever since it started



We are attending the party again (our 2nd time) when we go in September. My dh who doesn't like Star Wars at all asked if we could go again because the party is that good.

ETA: This was even before they added seating


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> All in the name of research. This will mark my 5th time doing the SW dessert party ever since it started


Thanks, Yulilin3, for your diligence and research!    Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## areno79

yulilin3 said:


> Finally got an evening off and some money in the bank, just booked the dessert party for tomorrow evening. I will be taking pictures of all the food, drinks and set up and will post them here Sunday. I'm really excited



Yay, can't wait to see a more recent review


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> This will mark my 5th time doing the SW dessert party ever since it started


You're catching up to me.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> You're catching up to me.


Yeah right


----------



## drummerwife

@yulilin3 DH and I will miss you by a day. We’ll be there Sunday celebrating our 36th anniversary. 

@FastPasser. Will you be working the party Sunday night? We’d love to say hi and thank you for all the great information you pass along. You are a true blessing to those of us on this thread.


----------



## FastPasser.

drummerwife said:


> FastPasser, Will you be working the party Sunday night?


Why yes, I will be there Sunday night. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm really excited for tonight
Star wars shirt... Check
Star wars hat... Check
Star wars loungefly bag... Check
Empty plastic containers to bring some goodies home... Check, check, check


----------



## yulilin3

Full review coming tomorrow, but, the chatty and bored bartender told me that only 80 people booked for tonight, we're wondering why so few on a Saturday night


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Full review coming tomorrow, but, the chatty and bored bartender told me that only 80 people booked for tonight, we're wondering why so few on a Saturday night



Good thing you brought containers!


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> Full review coming tomorrow, but, the chatty and bored bartender told me that only 80 people booked for tonight, we're wondering why so few on a Saturday night


There was a report on the news thread that someone was offered to be let in for free tonight.


----------



## yulilin3

Alright, I'm currently sitting in the reserved area, just got here and since I have some time I'll write my reviews and the pics will come later
Checked in at the podium at 7:15pm, I was actually the first to do so (eager much?)
Checked the lb movie and then decided to get my pic with Chewie, was out of that by 8pm, I decided to just wait for the dessert party to be let in, was second in line for that. They let us in to meet Kylo at 8:15pm and was seated in the party by 8:20pm.
First change to me was the cm waiting with drinks already poured, very nice... Walked around and took pictures of everything offered. Grabbed my first plate of savory items, tried everything and loved everything, again this party goes beyond desserts, there was actually a guy that saw the savory stuff and said, I just spent hundreds of dollars on dinner... ( He obviously is not a member of this thread)
Went to try the other drinks and this is when the cm told me it was a super slow night, only 80 people booked, I had my table to myself and actually saw about 15 tables that were never used
On to the dessert part. Again tried everything but the Panna cota, stand outs were the Frozen Nutella with raspberry, the bread pudding with ice cream and the assorted domes.  The Stormtroopers came out and basically took pictures with everyone that wanted, it was that slow (this is not something that usually happens) I was actually pretty full of desserts so had a second go at the savory items. From the 3 drinks I didn't like the margarite, the watermelon and goodnight run drink were really good, not sweet and definitely not light on the alcohol.
Around 9 a cm came around to tell us we would be leaving around 9:25. I was done with food and drink so left early, as i was leaving I saw no one for bb8 so walked in and took my picture. 
Oh I did fill my two little plastic containers with some items, I hope they make it home 
The only thing that needed to be asked for was the Mickey bar and strawberry bar, they have them by the Frozen Nutella.
All the cm were super helpful, service was quick to take dirty plates and cups out.
I am amazed as to how empty this park is today. Getting ready for Disney movie magic, again pictures will come tomorrow. Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## glocon

I have a question- a cm came around to tell you when you would be leaving... is this the norm?
Also, if you leave early (to get a good seat towards the back left- correct?) is it obvious where to go?
Thanks for the update!


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> I have a question- a cm came around to tell you when you would be leaving... is this the norm?
> Also, if you leave early (to get a good seat towards the back left- correct?) is it obvious where to go?
> Thanks for the update!


not sure if it's the norm @FastPasser. ? You just go to the front of the Chinese theater, you will see an elevated area and CM are there to allow you inside


----------



## yulilin3

Alright, overall a big improvement on the dessert party portion of this event, loved the food and all the different options, loved the seating, if I had to nitpick it would be the lack of SW in the actual desserts, before we had a chocolate Vader, a chocolate BB8, now they do not have any SW touches. The show has lost it's higher fireworks, the new elements from Solo and Last Jedi are very cool and the overall original show is still there but I missed all the bigger fireworks from behind, they are now just shooting straight up ones, to make up for the lack of fireworks they have uped the laser and light effects. 
I still rank this dessert party as my number 2 in all WDW property


----------



## yulilin3

Picture time (sorry some of them are blurry)


----------



## yulilin3

viewing area




Disney Movie Magic




This was the amount of people, most just sat on the ledge


----------



## yulilin3

and a couple of pics of myself and Chewie, Krylo and BB8


----------



## haileymarie92

yulilin3 said:


> I still rank this dessert party as my number 2 in all WDW property



Great review and pics! Thanks for all that! Makes me excited for our SW party in Sept. 

Curious what your #1 dessert party in WDW is?


----------



## glocon

Thanks for all of this info and the pictures! I’m so excited to do this in just over a week!!!!!
Our first dessert party


----------



## MagicalAdventures

For those of you who have done (or have knowledge of) the Star Wars tour and desert party if you could only do one which would you choose?

We have a 7 and 9 year old and this is our first trip to wdw. They like Star Wars but aren’t mega fans but I think they would love to do Jedi training academy. Is the tour worth it for the convenience? We will be there in December.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Around 9 a cm came around to tell us we would be leaving around 9:25. I was done with food and drink so left early


As usual, excellent job on the review. Did you pick up your Captain Phasma stein before you left?


preemiemama said:


> There was a report on the news thread that someone was offered to be let in for free tonight.


That's called a "Magical Moment" and there are one or two situations when one Guest may be let in for free. It's not a random thing.


glocon said:


> a cm came around to tell you when you would be leaving... is this the norm?


Yes it is, the venue has to be totally cleared of Guests by about 9:40.


glocon said:


> Also, if you leave early is it obvious where to go?


Yes


MagicalAdventures said:


> For those of you who have done (or have knowledge of) the Star Wars tour and desert party if you could only do one which would you choose?


Party


MagicalAdventures said:


> Is the tour worth it for the convenience? We will be there in December.


Depending on when you're going in Dec, you may not have the SW party option.


----------



## Cluelyss

@yulilin3 - thanks for the detailed review! The new offerings look amazing! Wish they’d open up the first week of November so I could book this!!!!


----------



## ksromack

yulilin3 said:


> Grabbed my first plate of savory items, tried everything and loved everything, again this party goes beyond desserts, there was actually a guy that saw the savory stuff and said, I just spent hundreds of dollars on dinner... ( He obviously is not a member of this thread)
> Went to try the other drinks and this is when the cm told me it was a super slow night, only 80 people booked, I had my table to myself and actually saw about 15 tables that were never used
> On to the dessert part. Again tried everything but the Panna cota, stand outs were the Frozen Nutella with raspberry, the bread pudding with ice cream and the assorted domes.
> Oh I did fill my two little plastic containers with some items, I hope they make it home
> The only thing that needed to be asked for was the Mickey bar and strawberry bar, they have them by the Frozen Nutella.
> All the cm were super helpful, service was quick to take dirty plates and cups out.
> I am amazed as to how empty this park is today. Getting ready for Disney movie magic, again pictures will come tomorrow. Feel free to ask any questions


I'm guessing our party, which is Oct 9th, will be more crowded since it's F&W time at Epcot.  I loved your pictures...makes me uber excited for our trip.  We've only done the Wishes Dessert Party, back in 2015 so I'm eager to compare the two (although it doesn't look like it'll be too fair of a comparison  ).  Our party reservation is for 7pm so I'm assuming that is the time we are supposed to be actually inside the party area.  I also assume we should arrive a little early.  I was thinking of trying for a fast pass for Star Tours right before the party begins but we have ADRs for Il Mulino at 5pm that evening.  We will be able to walk fast to DHS after dinner and we definitely won't be eating dessert there but I'm hoping we are hungry enough to enjoy the party food!  Since there are two of us we will definitely be splitting up our choices at the party.  

Curious, is it okay to bring containers for leftovers?  I'm guessing if you just had a bite of one dessert it would have to be thrown away anyway so it makes sense to save it for later!  Were the cookies good?  Also, what is Disney Movie Magic?


----------



## yulilin3

haileymarie92 said:


> Great review and pics! Thanks for all that! Makes me excited for our SW party in Sept.
> 
> Curious what your #1 dessert party in WDW is?


The Jingle Bell Jungle BAM. Love the setting for the party, the atmosphere and I loved the show last year (lots of improvements from year one)



FastPasser. said:


> As usual, excellent job on the review. Did you pick up your Captain Phasma stein before you left?


I actually completely forgot. I am not a plastic collector so that was fine, I remembered about it on my drive back home 



ksromack said:


> I'm guessing our party, which is Oct 9th, will be more crowded since it's F&W time at Epcot.  I loved your pictures...makes me uber excited for our trip.  We've only done the Wishes Dessert Party, back in 2015 so I'm eager to compare the two (although it doesn't look like it'll be too fair of a comparison  ).  Our party reservation is for 7pm so I'm assuming that is the time we are supposed to be actually inside the party area.  I also assume we should arrive a little early.  I was thinking of trying for a fast pass for Star Tours right before the party begins but we have ADRs for Il Mulino at 5pm that evening.  We will be able to walk fast to DHS after dinner and we definitely won't be eating dessert there but I'm hoping we are hungry enough to enjoy the party food!  Since there are two of us we will definitely be splitting up our choices at the party.
> 
> Curious, is it okay to bring containers for leftovers?  I'm guessing if you just had a bite of one dessert it would have to be thrown away anyway so it makes sense to save it for later!  Were the cookies good?  Also, what is Disney Movie Magic?


I have always brought small plastic containers for the parties I do and have never had any CM give me a stink eye or approach me about it, they are going to throw away all that food anyways. 
Having the cookie with breakfast right now , yeah it's good
DMM is a projection show they show 10 minutes before SWaGS about the live action Disney movies, sort of like a pre show


----------



## yulilin3

MagicalAdventures said:


> For those of you who have done (or have knowledge of) the Star Wars tour and desert party if you could only do one which would you choose?
> 
> We have a 7 and 9 year old and this is our first trip to wdw. They like Star Wars but aren’t mega fans but I think they would love to do Jedi training academy. Is the tour worth it for the convenience? We will be there in December.


I would pick the dessert party, everything else can be done on your own, yes the only convenient thing is having access to pre register for JT without being in the parks in the morning. Being as the kids are not mega fans the entire walking around looking at artifacts from the movies, learning cool facts about the Disney/Lucas/SW connection might be a bit boring, also the 2 daytime shows happen in the blazing sun, so if they are not huge fans they might want to skip that


----------



## preemiemama

FastPasser. said:


> That's called a "Magical Moment" and there are one or two situations when one Guest may be let in for free. It's not a random thing.



I wondered!  We have actually had one for an Illuminations viewing a few years ago in the area by the bridge between the IG and France, so I thought that was a possibility.  Thanks for clarifying...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

@yulilin3 Thanks for the review!  I didn't realize they changed the fireworks show.  Given how close the viewing is, not having the higher/bigger ones, seems like it would be even worse from a fireworks-viewing perspective.  How did you find that aspect?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is this typical??  That they'd offer FREE entry??

https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2018.3654979/page-587#post-59506036


----------



## bluezy

yulilin3 said:


> Alright, overall a big improvement on the dessert party portion o.f this event, loved the food and all the different options, loved the seating, if I had to nitpick it would be the lack of SW in the actual desserts, before we had a chocolate Vader, a chocolate BB8, now they do not have any SW touches. *The show has lost it's higher fireworks,* the new elements from Solo and Last Jedi are very cool and the overall original show is still there but I missed all the bigger fireworks from behind, they are now just shooting straight up ones, to make up for the lack of fireworks they have uped the laser and light effects.
> I still rank this dessert party as my number 2 in all WDW property



I noticed that when we were there in June.  But then someone who saw the show a week or so after us insisted that the fireworks hadn't changed and were all still there.  Thank you for confirming that the high fireworks are not gone.  I was trying to figure out how I could have possibly missed them.


----------



## Capang

FastPasser. said:


> That's called a "Magical Moment" and there are one or two situations when one Guest may be let in for free. It's not a random thing.


I was the report on the news thread of being offered free entry. We declined, to my great disappointment, based on the mood of my child. Believe me, I wanted in in the worst way. My husband and I could not believe we were offered this. The only thing we can think of is we have our 10 year anniversary celebration noted on our account and my husband was decked out in SW clothes and pins. We had been hanging around launch bay for a while and had met the characters. I'm still upset we had to pass this up. I'm not sure if this was offered to anyone else, but it sure did take us by surprise. After reading last night's review I wish we could have gone.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this typical??  That they'd offer FREE entry??


It's absolutely not typical. As I posted earlier there are always special circumstance when and if it's offered. It's very rare.


Capang said:


> The only thing we can think of is we have our 10 year anniversary celebration noted on our account and my husband was decked out in SW clothes and pins.


That CM would not know what's on your account, but being dressed in SW clothing might have caught her attention and she was intent on making a "Magical Moment". Were you wearing a pin that said you were celebrating a ten year anniversary?


Capang said:


> I'm not sure if this was offered to anyone else, but it sure did take us by surprise.


If you refused it, they may have offered it to someone else. Was the person who offered it to you a manager or a costumed CM?


----------



## FastPasser.

bluezy said:


> But then someone who saw the show a week or so after us insisted that the fireworks hadn't changed and were all still there.


This is what I posted during that exchange, but nothing about that the show hadn't changed.


FastPasser. said:


> I saw fireworks that exploded tonight.


And they did that night. I'll check again tonight.


----------



## Capang

FastPasser. said:


> It's absolutely not typical. As I posted earlier there are always special circumstance when and if it's offered. It's very rare.
> That CM would not know what's on your account, but being dressed in SW clothing might have caught her attention and she was intent on making a "Magical Moment". Were you wearing a pin that said you were celebrating a ten year anniversary?
> If you refused it, they may have offered it to someone else. Was the person who offered it to you a manager or a costumed CM?


We didn't have our buttons on, but my husband and daughter had been intently discussing the characters. It was a manager I believe, she wasn't dressed like the other CMs. She had an iPad or tablet and let us know she was not soliciting, that she was offering us free entry. It was a very cool offer. Had we taken it, I'm pretty sure our daughter might have ruined the experience for others. And that isnt fair to those who paid. Or anyone, really. Hopefully someone got the pixie dust of a lifetime last night.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> @yulilin3 Thanks for the review!  I didn't realize they changed the fireworks show.  Given how close the viewing is, not having the higher/bigger ones, seems like it would be even worse from a fireworks-viewing perspective.  How did you find that aspect?


from the dessert party viewing there really isn't much change if it's better or worse than before, it's just the bigger ones are not there anymore, now only ones coming from the adjacent buildings go off and straight ones from behind the Chinese theater (actually behind TSLand cause I saw them from there the other night.
So as you watch this video imagine the show (it got the Solo scenes included now) but without the higher, round ones on the right and back side. I'm assuming this has something to do with TSLand operations and/or Galaxys Edge construction


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> from the dessert party viewing there really isn't much change if it's better or worse than before, it's just the bigger ones are not there anymore, now only ones coming from the adjacent buildings go off and straight ones from behind the Chinese theater (actually behind TSLand cause I saw them from there the other night.
> So as you watch this video imagine the show (it got the Solo scenes included now) but without the higher, round ones on the left and back side. I'm assuming this has something to do with TSLand operations and/or Galaxys Edge construction


Thanks for the explanation -- helpful as always, @yulilin3!  Sharing in your wisdom makes me nostalgic for the SWW days...!


----------



## MinnieMSue

glocon said:


> I have a question- a cm came around to tell you when you would be leaving... is this the norm?
> Also, if you leave early (to get a good seat towards the back left- correct?) is it obvious where to go?
> Thanks for the update!



Someone came to every table the night we were there and told people what time to meet and where for the walk out too so I’m guessing that is the norm.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for the explanation -- helpful as always, @yulilin3!  Sharing in your wisdom makes me nostalgic for the SWW days...!


Sww


----------



## FastPasser.

Since day one of SWaGS, I was there, I noticed immediately that night that the higher traditional exploding fireworks were on the right side. They're visible in the video. Because they're fired off from so far away and are not aligned with the theater, they've lost the visual and audio impact from when they were fired off from within DHS.


----------



## FastPasser.

Capang said:


> Hopefully someone got the pixie dust of a lifetime last night.


I think it might be the same manager tonight, if it is, I'll get the full story.


----------



## FastPasser.

preemiemama said:


> We have actually had one for an Illuminations viewing a few years ago in the area by the bridge between the IG and France, so I thought that was a possibility.


That "Magical Moment" is quiet common. There is a viewing area reserved for CM's, friends and family plus VIPs, located directly next to the R&C. If it's not full, and it usually isn't, CMs in charge of the venue will come out and randomly offer it to day guests walking by.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Since day one of SWaGS, I was there, I noticed immediately that night that the higher traditional exploding fireworks were on the right side. They're visible in the video. Because they're fired off from so far away and are not aligned with the theater, they've lost the visual and audio impact from when they were fired off from within DHS.


I corrected my previous post to change left for right.
The traditional big ones were not launched last night or the other night when I watched from TSLand, I think they took those away all together, but tonight if you get a chance please confirm or deny


----------



## Capang

FastPasser. said:


> I think it might be the same manager tonight, if it is, I'll get the full story.


Awesome! The person that approached us was a female, blond hair above the shoulders. Hopefully she made someone's night last night.


----------



## FastPasser.

Capang said:


> Awesome! The person that approached us was a female, blond hair above the shoulders. Hopefully she made someone's night last night.


I know exactly who that is. She likes to go over and above. Every night, check in CMs select a "Honorary Guide Family of the Night" and she has SW name tags made up for the family. There are several SW dessert party managers that rotate throughout the week, she's the only one that does that.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I think they took those away all together, but tonight if you get a chance please confirm or deny


SWaGS is at ten and I clock out at ten, but I'll take one for the team tonight.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I actually completely forgot. I am not a plastic collector so that was fine, I remembered about it on my drive back home


If you change your mind let me know.


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> Because they're fired off from so far away...



We're they also fired off a long time ago??


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> We're they also fired off a long time ago??


Love this


----------



## bluezy

FastPasser. said:


> This is what I posted during that exchange, but nothing about that the show hadn't changed.
> And they did that night. I'll check again tonight.



I didn't mean you.     I got in a "conversation" outside of this board with someone who basically told me I either had a very obstructed view (I didn't...I did the previous time I saw the show and had no trouble seeing *most* of those high exploding fireworks that time. But this year we had a very clear view of everything.) or I was too busy watching something else at the time and just missed them.  Yeah, that didn't happen either.  At least I now know that they didn't happen last night so I'm probably not crazy for not seeing them when we were there in June.     I'll be interested to hear what you observe tonight.  I wonder if it's a conditional element and if all the stars aren't properly lined up that night, the high and exploding (traditional) fireworks aren't shot off.


----------



## areno79

Thanks for the review @yulilin3 !
I really loved JBJB too. I wonder if they'll change the show this year to incorporate more TS?


----------



## bethbuchall

I checked and the party we're going to in August is sold out. I think it’s the only one that is that week, but it’s my husband’s birthday and all other plans have been set, so I don’t want to change. 

Fastpasser, will you still be working in mid-August? I missed meeting you at FEA last year after we switched plans last minute because we had to leave a day early ahead of the hurricane. You worked our party night, but I didn't get a chance to touch base.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I think they took those away all together, but tonight if you get a chance please confirm or deny


Confirmed


bluezy said:


> I didn't mean you.


I assumed that, but I did recall that there was a similar conversation on here as well.


bluezy said:


> so I'm probably not crazy for not seeing them when we were there in June.     I'll be interested to hear what you observe tonight.  I wonder if it's a conditional element and if all the stars aren't properly lined up that night, the high and exploding (traditional) fireworks aren't shot off.


Nope, you're not crazy, no higher fire works last night and here's the explanation. They have been temporarily suspended. That's a quote from someone in the department that's responsible for putting on SWaGS.


----------



## FastPasser.

bethbuchall said:


> Fastpasser, will you still be working in mid-August?


I think so.


----------



## FastPasser.

Last night's party was a challenge. Check in began during light rain and the march to the viewing area took place in light rain. But just when it was time to move guests, it was heavy rain and lightening, so it was 35 minute delay and possible cancellation. And that's a mess when it's cancelled because party Guests want answers on what Disney is going to do to make up for it.

Suddenly out of nowhere, the word comes down, move everyone out, now! It was a mad dash to Center Stage before the rain started up again. There was no Stormtrooper escort, no presentation before the escort and no Movie Magic, just the SWaGS show. It began as soon as the last party guest got to the viewing area.

But I did get to meet "Drummerwife" and her husband, really nice folks. Hope they had a good time in spite of the conditions.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Last night's party was a challenge. Check in began during light rain and the march to the viewing area took place in light rain. But just when it was time to move guests, it was heavy rain and lightening, so it was 35 minute delay and possible cancellation. And that's a mess when it's cancelled because party Guests want answers on what Disney is going to do to make up for it.
> 
> Suddenly out of nowhere, the word comes down, move everyone out, now! It was a mad dash to Center Stage before the rain started up again. There was no Stormtrooper escort, no presentation before the escort and no Movie Magic, just the SWaGS show. It began as soon as the last party guest got to the viewing area.
> 
> But I did get to meet "Drummerwife" and her husband, really nice folks. Hope they had a good time in spite of the conditions.


Last night's storm was insane and long. I'm happy that the show still happened even though it was delayed. Thanks for confirming the lack of the big fireworks


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> Confirmed
> no higher fire works last night and here's the explanation. They have been temporarily suspended. That's a quote from someone in the department that's responsible for putting on SWaGS.



I suppose that it doesn't really matter, since it is what it is, but I wonder if it has to do with construction or the opening of TSL. Fireworks explosions leave messy remnants that need to be cleaned up. Obviously, Disney shoots off fireworks everywhere, every day, but mgmt can limit that by shooting them off over water or non-trafficked places, given typical wind patterns, etc. I'm just curious if the new lands opened/opening alters where/how/what kind of fireworks can be involved at that location.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I suppose that it doesn't really matter, since it is what it is, but I wonder if it has to do with construction or the opening of TSL. Fireworks explosions leave messy remnants that need to be cleaned up. Obviously, Disney shoots off fireworks everywhere, every day, but mgmt can limit that by shooting them off over water or non-trafficked places, given typical wind patterns, etc. I'm just curious if the new lands opened/opening alters where/how/what kind of fireworks can be involved at that location.


I think it has to do more with the construction of the SW Resort than TSLand. But that's just me speculating.


----------



## bluezy

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, you're not crazy, no higher fire works last night and here's the explanation. They have been temporarily suspended. That's a quote from someone in the department that's responsible for putting on SWaGS.



Thanks for taking one for the team and confirmation that.


----------



## FastPasser.

bluezy said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team and confirmation that.


Actually I didn't have to. When the show is delayed, party CMs have to stay until there's a resolution, so it was a later than normal night anyway. I was the caboose of the Guest march and as soon as the last guest was in, I just hung around for five minutes or so as the show had already started. Normally it starts after I exit DHS.


----------



## tinkerhon

FastPasser. said:


> Last night's party was a challenge. Check in began during light rain and the march to the viewing area took place in light rain. But just when it was time to move guests, it was heavy rain and lightening, so it was 35 minute delay and possible cancellation. And that's a mess when it's cancelled because party Guests want answers on what Disney is going to do to make up for it.
> 
> Suddenly out of nowhere, the word comes down, move everyone out, now! It was a mad dash to Center Stage before the rain started up again. There was no Stormtrooper escort, no presentation before the escort and no Movie Magic, just the SWaGS show. It began as soon as the last party guest got to the viewing area.
> 
> But I did get to meet "Drummerwife" and her husband, really nice folks. Hope they had a good time in spite of the conditions.



We were there and thought the CMs did a great job ! DD didn't mind the wait, because it just meant more Nutella ! We had a great time despite the rain !


----------



## FastPasser.

tinkerhon said:


> We were there


Wish I had known.


----------



## JakAHearts

Is BB8 always at the dessert party and does he interact like in normal meet and greet?


----------



## yulilin3

JakAHearts said:


> Is BB8 always at the dessert party and does he interact like in normal meet and greet?


Bb8 has a dedicated meet and greet location inside launch Bay all day long, he does not roam around the area. Also Chewie and Kylo


----------



## JakAHearts

Ah ok. I thought the dessert party had exclusive meet and greet access. My bad.


----------



## yulilin3

JakAHearts said:


> Ah ok. I thought the dessert party had exclusive meet and greet access. My bad.


The only thing that dessert party people get is direct access to Kylo Ren, like a fp, but at that time it day there really isn't a line for him


----------



## holcomb-mania

yulilin3 said:


> The only thing that dessert party people get is direct access to Kylo Ren, like a fp, but at that time it day there really isn't a line for him



Seriously? I thought only stormtroopers wandering around and stuff. Cool.


----------



## FastPasser.

holcomb-mania said:


> Seriously? I thought only stormtroopers wandering around and stuff. Cool.


They do wonder around the Launch Bay but are not actually part of the party. The amount of time they spend in the party area varies from just walking through to stopping and mingling with the Guests. How much time they spend in the party area depends on the weather, they cannot be outdoors when it rains.


----------



## Aladora

Hey @FastPasser., I was wondering if you were working the party on Aug 21?


----------



## FastPasser.

Aladora said:


> Hey @FastPasser., I was wondering if you were working the party on Aug 21?


Event CM's schedules come out only 5 days in advance, so no clue, but I suspect I may have ridden off into the retirement sunset by then.


----------



## Aladora

FastPasser. said:


> Event CM's schedules come out only 5 days in advance, so no clue, but I suspect I may have ridden off into the retirement sunset by then.


----------



## tinkerhon

FastPasser. said:


> Wish I had known.



I was at table 31 with my two little ones and around 10 bowls of Nutella !


----------



## FastPasser.

tinkerhon said:


> I was at table 31 with my two little ones and around 10 bowls of Nutella !


I'm sure I interacted with you at check-in, during the party or gave you your souvenir gift at the end. If you dealt with a handsome young man.........that wasn't me.


----------



## JessietheNCCowgirl

yulilin3 said:


> Alright, overall a big improvement on the dessert party portion of this event, loved the food and all the different options, loved the seating, if I had to nitpick it would be the lack of SW in the actual desserts, before we had a chocolate Vader, a chocolate BB8, now they do not have any SW touches. The show has lost it's higher fireworks, the new elements from Solo and Last Jedi are very cool and the overall original show is still there but I missed all the bigger fireworks from behind, they are now just shooting straight up ones, to make up for the lack of fireworks they have uped the laser and light effects.
> I still rank this dessert party as my number 2 in all WDW property



Just found this great thread - thank you for putting it together! 

Wait, what?!?!?  When did they make the changes to the desserts at the party? My DD & I went to our first party in June and had all the SW touch food items you mentioned above. We are going back in a couple weeks and made another reservation to the party because we loved the first one so much. She'll be so disappointed (not to mention I am too) that the SW themed desserts are no longer offered.

I also didn't realize that they didn't shoot the big fireworks off anymore. It was raining the night we were there, and I thought perhaps they didn't shoot them off due to the rain - or I was too busy looking at the projections that I missed them.

When we went to the party in June, we received a Darth Vader mug. Are they still giving those out?

One other question - I read in this thread is that you should get to the viewing area before the Storm Troopers lead you out. I didn't realize you could do that. Is that something we should do this time?

Thank you, and May the Force Be With You.


----------



## yulilin3

JessietheNCCowgirl said:


> Just found this great thread - thank you for putting it together!
> 
> Wait, what?!?!?  When did they make the changes to the desserts at the party? My DD & I went to our first party in June and had all the SW touch food items you mentioned above. We are going back in a couple weeks and made another reservation to the party because we loved the first one so much. She'll be so disappointed (not to mention I am too) that the SW themed desserts are no longer offered.
> 
> I also didn't realize that they didn't shoot the big fireworks off anymore. It was raining the night we were there, and I thought perhaps they didn't shoot them off due to the rain - or I was too busy looking at the projections that I missed them.
> 
> When we went to the party in June, we received a Darth Vader mug. Are they still giving those out?
> 
> One other question - I read in this thread is that you should get to the viewing area before the Storm Troopers lead you out. I didn't realize you could do that. Is that something we should do this time?
> 
> Thank you, and May the Force Be With You.


the changes came about a couple of months ago, with the added chairs and savory items. The current gift is a Phasma stein, the cupcakes now don't have any SW decorations other than the cupcake wrappers but they are the same ones as before. 
As far as the viewing area, it is now on Center Stage (elevated platform in front of the Chinese Theater) best spot is back and to the left of the area, you could leave early or be one of the first to come out with the stormtroopers, also people tend to sit in this viewing area, the back part has a small ledge that is more comfortable for sitting. You also go out in time to see Disney Movie Magic (projection show before SWaGS)


----------



## FastPasser.

Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason regarding how many Guests attend the party on any given night. Yulilin3's party was half full, last night's party was sold out, go figure. And if you think it's expensive for a typical family, last night there were two families, one with 24 members and one with 19, do the math, yikes.



JessietheNCCowgirl said:


> I also didn't realize that they didn't shoot the big fireworks off anymore.


I don't think it's a big loss. They were too far away and off center relative to the theater, plus there's so much going on lower down that I'm not sure that most people noticed.


JessietheNCCowgirl said:


> When we went to the party in June, we received a Darth Vader mug. Are they still giving those out?


Nope, they had those left over from the Galactic Nights event and needed to get rid of them, so we did. It's back to the regular gift, the Captain Phasma steins. 


JessietheNCCowgirl said:


> I read in this thread is that you should get to the viewing area before the Storm Troopers lead you out. I didn't realize you could do that. Is that something we should do this time?


Not many Guests leave early, I'm not sure it's necessary. If you do decide to leave early, make sure you pick up your souvenir gift(s) before heading out.


----------



## JakAHearts

Man, thats a huge bummer about the SW themed cupcakes. My kiddos were really excited about them...


----------



## yulilin3

JakAHearts said:


> Man, thats a huge bummer about the SW themed cupcakes. My kiddos were really excited about them...


I believe they still have the full size at the counter services at DHS


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if this has been mentioned. The wording for the SW dessert party has changed to reflect seating:
Seating is available banquet-style, where Guests may be seated with other parties. If you are traveling with another party, please request seating in advance as the location may not be able to accommodate all parties upon arrival.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> _ "If you are traveling with another party, please request seating in advance as the location may not be able to accommodate all parties upon arrival."_


That's true, but we bend over backwards to make it happen and have been able to so far.


----------



## haileymarie92

FastPasser. said:


> That's true, but we bend over backwards to make it happen and have been able to so far.


From what I’ve read, it sounds like you guys really try to go above and beyond to make people happy. Makes me super excited for our Star Wars dessert party in September


----------



## tinkerhon

FastPasser. said:


> I'm sure I interacted with you at check-in, during the party or gave you your souvenir gift at the end. If you dealt with a handsome young man.........that wasn't me.



Lol ! We dealt with a Lou - real nice ! And a sweet woman handed us the souvenirs


----------



## chuff88

haileymarie92 said:


> From what I’ve read, it sounds like you guys really try to go above and beyond to make people happy. Makes me super excited for our Star Wars dessert party in September


Which one are you going to in September?


----------



## haileymarie92

chuff88 said:


> Which one are you going to in September?


We’ll be there on 9/25  It’s our last night of our trip so it should hopefully be a great way to end it!


----------



## FastPasser.

haileymarie92 said:


> it sounds like you guys really try to go above and beyond to make people happy.


In typical Disney fashion, yes we do. Of course the "Park Events Ops" group likes to think they do it better.


----------



## kpd6901

So, our last and only dessert party was the Star Wars party during SWW 2015. We greatly enjoyed DJ Lobot's SW music mix during the party. As we prepare for late November, we anticipate SWaGS to be black, but still to hopefully do JBJB and FEA. To is, the music helped with the whole vibe of the party. For all three of these dessert parties, how is the music scenario, if any at all? Light/elegant? Holiday theme? Disney music? Jumpin'? Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> For all three of these dessert parties, how is the music scenario,


There is background music playing in the parks and in the Launch Bay, but none of it is specific to the parties.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> So, our last and only dessert party was the Star Wars party during SWW 2015. We greatly enjoyed DJ Lobot's SW music mix during the party. As we prepare for late November, we anticipate SWaGS to be black, but still to hopefully do JBJB and FEA. To is, the music helped with the whole vibe of the party. For all three of these dessert parties, how is the music scenario, if any at all? Light/elegant? Holiday theme? Disney music? Jumpin'? Thanks!


SWW and DJ Lobot 
SWaGS dessert party will be SW music inside LB
JBJB desssert party is holiday themed music with projections on the Chinese Theater of snow falling
FEA is the regular pre Illuminations music


----------



## kpd6901

So, when JBJB and FEA open up, are they bookable online at 6 am, or only over the phone at 7 am? I assume payment is due at time of booking, yes?


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> So, when JBJB and FEA open up, are they bookable online at 6 am, or only over the phone at 7 am? I assume payment is due at time of booking, yes?


They tend to open booking at random times not necessarily in the morning. But you can book both online once it does


----------



## pangyal

I can’t believe we haven’t done this yet, but it always starts a bit too late for us early birds! We are finally booked for October as it starts at 7pm that night. We did the FEA party in June, so this will round out the collection .

Question: DHS closes at 8pm the night we are there, and the DVC party is the same night (we plan on attending). This might be overly specific, but will they make us exit the park after the show and then come back in for the DVC event or can we stay inside? This probably a question for the DVC organizers, but I’m just wondering how strict the event staff has to be about clearing the area and the park. I am just trying to keep it smooth for a kid who doesn’t usually stay up later. Apologies if this has no place in this thread


----------



## Cluelyss

pangyal said:


> I can’t believe we haven’t done this yet, but it always starts a bit too late for us early birds! We are finally booked for October as it starts at 7pm that night. We did the FEA party in June, so this will round out the collection .
> 
> Question: DHS closes at 8pm the night we are there, and the DVC party is the same night (we plan on attending). This might be overly specific, but will they make us exit the park after the show and then come back in for the DVC event or can we stay inside? This probably a question for the DVC organizers, but I’m just wondering how strict the event staff has to be about clearing the area and the park. I am just trying to keep it smooth for a kid who doesn’t usually stay up later. Apologies if this has no place in this thread


You’ll likely have to at least return to the front of the park to pick up your tickets for the DVC event. When we did the TL night in June, we weren’t able to pick up our wristbands until 30 minutes prior to the start of the event at the entrance of TL (or 90 minutes prior at our resort). Also, is there a gap between park closing at the start of the event? Our registration email read: 

Typhoon Lagoon® Water Park daily operating hours will be 10:00 am – 6:00 pm, the park will reopen for Members and special guests at 8:00 pm, please plan accordingly. 
To me, that would mean no one could stay inside the park during the changeover, but I suspect the gap won’t be as large at HS. Either way, your registration email will likely outline all of this for you


----------



## pangyal

Cluelyss said:


> You’ll likely have to at least return to the front of the park to pick up your tickets for the DVC event. When we did the TL night in June, we weren’t able to pick up our wristbands until 30 minutes prior to the start of the event at the entrance of TL (or 90 minutes prior at our resort). Also, is there a gap between park closing at the start of the event? Our registration email read:
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon® Water Park daily operating hours will be 10:00 am – 6:00 pm, the park will reopen for Members and special guests at 8:00 pm, please plan accordingly.
> To me, that would mean no one could stay inside the park during the changeover, but I suspect the gap won’t be as large at HS. Either way, your registration email will likely outline all of this for you



Thanks! When we did the AK one last time, we picked up our wristbands in the afternoon, so I was curious. But enough derailing of the thread! I’m excited to finally see this show as I’ve only ever seen the higher fireworks from the balcony of BWV.


----------



## bsstone737

Hey all, I've only recently discovered the dessert parties (i know, i know) but noticed that the SW one appears to be sold out for every single date through October.  It's odd though as I checked 2 days ago and every day I clicked in Aug, Sept and Oct seemed to have availability but today every one is unavailable.  A friend told me the site had all kinds of issues today with their fastpass selections so maybe it's that?  Does anyone know if they're in fact sold out?


----------



## glocon

We did this dessert party last night and LOVED it...
but right at the end of the show the sound went out.. disappointing but still a great party.
The desserts and savories were delish- especially the frozen Nutella mouse stuff, and the drinks were Potent!
It was lovely to not have to spend any time staking out a spot for the show, but as others have said- the seating is really too close.
Lots of fireworks and lasers and we would do it again in a heartbeat.
And we got Captain Phasma steins  and met Chewie and Kylo Ren with almost no wait. It was great!


----------



## yulilin3

bsstone737 said:


> Hey all, I've only recently discovered the dessert parties (i know, i know) but noticed that the SW one appears to be sold out for every single date through October.  It's odd though as I checked 2 days ago and every day I clicked in Aug, Sept and Oct seemed to have availability but today every one is unavailable.  A friend told me the site had all kinds of issues today with their fastpass selections so maybe it's that?  Does anyone know if they're in fact sold out?


I would try again tomorrow. It's very unlikely that all October dates are sold out, either they are about to open up the month for booking or it is a glitch


----------



## FastPasser.

bsstone737 said:


> but noticed that the SW one appears to be sold out for every single date through October.  It's odd though as I checked 2 days ago and every day I clicked in Aug, Sept and Oct seemed to have availability but today every one is unavailable.  A friend told me the site had all kinds of issues today with their fastpass selections so maybe it's that?  Does anyone know if they're in fact sold out?


I'm at the SW party frequently and it's hardly ever sold out. Keep trying.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> I'm at the SW party frequently


----------



## bsstone737

Thanks all.  Happy to say I pulled it up this morning and there was availability.  Kids (and parents) will be super excited.


----------



## FastPasser.

bsstone737 said:


> Happy to say I pulled it up this morning and there was availability.


For when?


----------



## bsstone737

FastPasser. said:


> For when?



Sorry, for October 5th.


----------



## kat_lh

So this has nothing to do with the party, other than I plan on wearing it to the party, but I figured this was the best place to find all the Star Wars fans on the DIS  I'm looking for a Star Wars birthday shirt for me - bonus points if it mentions turning 40.  I've seen the "May the 40th be with you" but other than that, everything else is for kids.  Anybody know of any fun or cute Star Wars birthday shirts for adults out there?


----------



## nimbuscat

kat_lh said:


> So this has nothing to do with the party, other than I plan on wearing it to the party, but I figured this was the best place to find all the Star Wars fans on the DIS  I'm looking for a Star Wars birthday shirt for me - bonus points if it mentions turning 40.  I've seen the "May the 40th be with you" but other than that, everything else is for kids.  Anybody know of any fun or cute Star Wars birthday shirts for adults out there?



You can probably find someone on Etsy to make one for you! Good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

DPB blog about the dessert party and other sw offerings https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/a-cast-of-new-eats-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> DPB blog about the dessert party and other sw offerings


The writer of that piece actually attended the party. We gave him a "Magical Moment" and let him in for free.


----------



## ilanakan

Do they actually have the Star Wars dessert party in January?  I saw park hours are until 8 pm.  Have they had them in winter in the past?


----------



## FastPasser.

ilanakan said:


> Do they actually have the Star Wars dessert party in January?  I saw park hours are until 8 pm.  Have they had them in winter in the past?


Yup, it's indoors.


----------



## JakAHearts

See you tomorrow night, fastpasser!


----------



## FastPasser.

JakAHearts said:


> See you tomorrow night, fastpasser!


You lucked out, I won't be there. While it may appear that I'm at the SW party all the time, I'm fortunate enough to be able to annoy and harass Guests at many events all over WDW, including the resorts and DS.  The FEA and SW parties being just two of them.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> You lucked out, I won't be there. While it may appear that I'm at the SW party all the time, I'm fortunate enough to be able to annoy and harass Guests at many events all over WDW, including the resorts and DS.  The FEA and SW parties being just two of them.


It's a gift and a curse


----------



## kpd6901

FastPasser. said:


> You lucked out, I won't be there. While it may appear that I'm at the SW party all the time, I'm fortunate enough to be able to annoy and harass Guests at many events all over WDW, including the resorts and DS.  The FEA and SW parties being just two of them.


I'm picturing in my head a basic work schedule of multiple employees. The supervisor lists the names of employees on the schedule: John, Nancy, Shirley, Sam, Mike, Amy, and Fastpasser!  I think you should just change your name badge and your Social Security card/Drivers license to simply say, "Fastpasser"


----------



## Cynthiab

yulilin3 said:


> DPB blog about the dessert party and other sw offerings https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/a-cast-of-new-eats-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


 I’m going to need that popcorn AT-AT and I don’t know how I’m going to get it home.


----------



## FastPasser.

kpd6901 said:


> The supervisor lists the names of employees on the schedule


Actually the event leaders don't even select who works what event. They simply submit a request for a certain number of bodies for whatever event and the scheduling department selects them from the hundreds of event CMs based on their availability.


----------



## FastPasser.

Cynthiab said:


> I’m going to need that popcorn AT-AT and I don’t know how I’m going to get it home.


They are pretty cool, but they're not that big.


----------



## soniam

Cynthiab said:


> I’m going to need that popcorn AT-AT and I don’t know how I’m going to get it home.



Like @FastPasser. said, it's not that big. It's much smaller than the Tie Fighter popcorn bucket. We don't own one, but we saw them at Disneyland a couple of weeks ago. The popcorn actually sits in it's paper cup inside of the AT AT body. The paper cup looks fairly big sitting in the AT AT. I really thought about getting one, but DS has a large Lego AT AT sitting in our living room that's cooler.


----------



## Jessadee

FastPasser. said:


> Depending on when you're going in Dec, you may not have the SW party option.



When do you think they might release the December schedule? I have the rest of my trip planned with the exception of our DHS evening. Really want to surprise DH with the dessert party and show.... I keep checking but nothing for November or December has shown up yet.


----------



## seeingstars

I'm seriously considering booking this for our trip in September! Thank you for such an awesome thread with great information. We just have to talk to our friends who are meeting up with us to see if it's something they would want to do too. But let's be real-who wouldn't want to attend a Star Wars dessert party?!


----------



## Pluto0809

Looking forward to the party this Friday 8/10!  I'm doing it solo so I hope I'm seated with a nice group.


----------



## yulilin3

Jessadee said:


> When do you think they might release the December schedule? I have the rest of my trip planned with the exception of our DHS evening. Really want to surprise DH with the dessert party and show.... I keep checking but nothing for November or December has shown up yet.


they open up about 3 to 2 months in advance


----------



## Carey_B

Finally booked this!
We're coming over from the UK and I've booked this as a surprise on Oct 11th as my sister will be turning 30 that day, I can't wait for her to find out all the surprises I have planned


----------



## FastPasser.

Pluto0809 said:


> Looking forward to the party this Friday 8/10!


You may want to reconsider, I'll be there.


----------



## chiisai

Pluto0809 said:


> Looking forward to the party this Friday 8/10!  I'm doing it solo so I hope I'm seated with a nice group.



I’ll be there with my kids.  Very excited for this dessert party.


----------



## Pluto0809

FastPasser. said:


> You may want to reconsider, I'll be there.



Not at all, it will be an honor to be at a party with you there!  I won't be hard to miss, just look for the Slinky Dog gear.


----------



## FastPasser.

Pluto0809 said:


> Not at all, it will be an honor to be at a party with you there!  I won't be hard to miss, just look for the Slinky Dog gear.


Will do. I'll be checking you in and later, inside mingling with the Guests.
 Don't forget, it starts 15 minutes before the advertised time.


----------



## FastPasser.

chiisai said:


> I’ll be there with my kids.  Very excited for this dessert party.


Are you saying that you'll be there on the 10th as well?


----------



## chiisai

FastPasser. said:


> Are you saying that you'll be there on the 10th as well?



Yes; we are all looking forward to it!


----------



## FastPasser.

Pluto0809 said:


> Looking forward to the party this Friday 8/10!  I'm doing it solo so I hope I'm seated with a nice group.





chiisai said:


> I’ll be there with my kids.  Very excited for this dessert party.


Let me know privately if you would like to share a table.





chiisai said:


> I’ll be there with my kids.


How old are they and are they Star Wars fans?


----------



## seeingstars

Well we are officially booked for 9/8! My DD6 was super excited when we told her about it! Everyone is looking forward to this!


----------



## MommyTaraLee

seeingstars said:


> Well we are officially booked for 9/8! My DD6 was super excited when we told her about it! Everyone is looking forward to this!


We will miss you by 1 day... we will be there 9/9!  DS6 is out of his mind excited!!


----------



## seeingstars

MommyTaraLee said:


> We will miss you by 1 day... we will be there 9/9!  DS6 is out of his mind excited!!


I love having nerdy kids!! I hope you have a great time! The 9th is our "down" day-if there really is such a thing at Disney World


----------



## tevasrule

Thank you to everyone for all of the great information in this thread.  Fastpasser., your insight is truly valuable.  I booked the party for 9/15 as a surprise for my husband.  I'm hoping he doesn't mind sharing a table with other people.  It's not like you sit at your table for all that long, right?  

Now if I can only keep it a surprise...  I'm excited!


----------



## bethbuchall

FastPasser, are you going to be at the party Thursday, August 16th or is it too soon to know?


----------



## FastPasser.

bethbuchall said:


> or is it too soon to know?


Yup


----------



## FastPasser.

tevasrule said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of the great information in this thread.  Fastpasser., your insight is truly valuable.  I booked the party for 9/15 as a surprise for my husband.  I'm hoping he doesn't mind sharing a table with other people.  It's not like you sit at your table for all that long, right?


Thanks for the kind words. 

Not all parties of two share a table. It depends on how many Guests there are that night. How much time you spend at your table depends on whether or not you do the meet and greets. At the very most, the party is 70 minutes long. He can do it.


----------



## areno79

tevasrule said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of the great information in this thread.  Fastpasser., your insight is truly valuable.  I booked the party for 9/15 as a surprise for my husband.  I'm hoping he doesn't mind sharing a table with other people.  It's not like you sit at your table for all that long, right?
> 
> Now if I can only keep it a surprise...  I'm excited!


Me and DH will be at the 9/15 party as well. This is our first time attending this party and seeing the SWGS fireworks


----------



## rteetz

Jawas will be out on photopass day

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-photopass-day-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## Harlaxton

I'm sure it's somewhere, but 889 pages of text was a little intimidating to scroll through.  Could someone comment on the food choices for the Star Wars dessert party?  Is it strictly desserts, or are there enough savory options to make a dinner out of it and forego getting an ADR for a restaurant ahead of time?

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Harlaxton said:


> I'm sure it's somewhere, but 889 pages of text was a little intimidating to scroll through.  Could someone comment on the food choices for the Star Wars dessert party?  Is it strictly desserts, or are there enough savory options to make a dinner out of it and forego getting an ADR for a restaurant ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks!


There are links to several reviews in post #4, many with pictures! It wouldn’t be enough for me to make a meal out of, but YMMV.


----------



## yulilin3

Harlaxton said:


> I'm sure it's somewhere, but 889 pages of text was a little intimidating to scroll through.  Could someone comment on the food choices for the Star Wars dessert party?  Is it strictly desserts, or are there enough savory options to make a dinner out of it and forego getting an ADR for a restaurant ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks!


this is the most recent picture report
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-883#post-59506506


----------



## FastPasser.

Harlaxton said:


> Could someone comment on the food choices for the Star Wars dessert party?  Is it strictly desserts, or are there enough savory options to make a dinner out of it


Yulilin3's photos #4 through #9 are of a buffet table that has just savory items. This is a recent change so older reviews will be inaccurate. If I were to ever actually do the dessert party, I would have a late-ish lunch and skip dinner.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

What time do you all think we should head out to the reserved viewing area if we’d like a spot at the back ledge?  

I can’t find what @yulilin3 and others said about this right now.


----------



## JRoyster86

We arrive on Monday and will be at the party on Thursday, August 16th. I can’t wait! It’s one of the things I am most excited about on this trip! 

Slightly stressed about the shared seating, but I’m sure it will be okay. (As a queer couple, my worst nightmare is getting seated with a couple of homophobes shooting us dirty looks all evening. )


----------



## Aladora

JRoyster86 said:


> We arrive on Monday and will be at the party on Thursday, August 16th. I can’t wait! It’s one of the things I am most excited about on this trip!
> 
> Slightly stressed about the shared seating, but I’m sure it will be okay. (As a queer couple, my worst nightmare is getting seated with a couple of homophobes shooting us dirty looks all evening. )



If you were going to be there on the 21st, my family and I would love to have you sit with us!


----------



## glocon

This party was our favorite thing we did this trip! The food, beverages and m&g’s were great!! I would do it again in a heartbeat. Just wish fireworks seating was a bit farther back. Totally totally worth it!!!


----------



## pangyal

FastPasser. said:


> Yulilin3's photos #4 through #9 are of a buffet table that has just savory items. This is a recent change so older reviews will be inaccurate. If I were to ever actually do the dessert party, I would have a late-ish lunch and skip dinner.



This might be too rare a question for you to know the answer to, but do you happen to know whether there are gluten- and dairy-free savoury items or are all of the allergy offerings desserts? We are trying to decide whether to skip dinner, but I can’t make a dinner out of desserts only (not anymore, anyway ). Thanks in advance if you or anybody else knows the answer!


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What time do you all think we should head out to the reserved viewing area if we’d like a spot at the back ledge? I can’t find what @yulilin3 and others said about this right now.


It sounds like you're planning to leave the party area early. I don't think that's necessary, but if that's your preference, I would leave as soon as you see guests gathering at the bottom of the steps for the escort to the viewing area. Make sure you pick up your souvenir gift before leaving.


JRoyster86 said:


> As a queer couple, my worst nightmare is getting seated with a couple of homophobes shooting us dirty looks all evening. )


Terminology and expectations aside, I don't anticipate your fears materializing.





Aladora said:


> If you were going to be there on the 21st, my family and I would love to have you sit with us!


And that takes care of that, thank you. 
In order to make that happen and if both parties are agreeable, PM me the last name on your rez. I will submit it to the table assigner.


glocon said:


> This party was our favorite thing we did this trip! The food, beverages and m&g’s were great!! I would do it again in a heartbeat. Just wish fireworks seating was a bit farther back. Totally totally worth it!!!


Totally agree.


----------



## FastPasser.

pangyal said:


> but do you happen to know whether there are gluten- and dairy-free savoury items or are all of the allergy offerings desserts? We are trying to decide whether to skip dinner, but I can’t make a dinner out of desserts only


AFAIK, they are desserts and are somewhat limited. The offerings do not appear to be anywhere near the selection available to other Guests.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What time do you all think we should head out to the reserved viewing area if we’d like a spot at the back ledge?
> 
> I can’t find what @yulilin3 and others said about this right now.


I got out at 9:10pm for a 10 pm show, there was only about 8 people already there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Thanks @FastPasser. & @yulilin3!!!


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> This might be too rare a question for you to know the answer to, but do you happen to know whether there are gluten- and dairy-free savoury items or are all of the allergy offerings desserts? We are trying to decide whether to skip dinner, but I can’t make a dinner out of desserts only (not anymore, anyway ). Thanks in advance if you or anybody else knows the answer!


I'm no expert but my nephew is intolerant to gluten and he eats flat bread and hummus all the time, the only items that would be off limits would be the cheese options. I made the dessert party into dinner actually having two helpings of the savory stuff and one of desserts


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I got out at 9:10pm for a 10 pm show, there was only about 8 people already there.


That's about right. For a 10 o'clock show, Guests are gathered and ready to leave between 9:20/9:25 and they have to leave the party area by 9:30, so if you leave when they begin to gather, it's about 9:15.


----------



## Aladora

FastPasser. said:


> And that takes care of that, thank you.
> In order to make that happen and if both parties are agreeable, PM me the last name on your rez. I will submit it to the table assigner.



Sadly, the person I was responding to is going to be at a different party than we are. But if we had been going to the same party, I would have been more than happy to sit with them!


----------



## bethbuchall

JRoyster86 said:


> We arrive on Monday and will be at the party on Thursday, August 16th. I can’t wait! It’s one of the things I am most excited about on this trip!
> 
> Slightly stressed about the shared seating, but I’m sure it will be okay. (As a queer couple, my worst nightmare is getting seated with a couple of homophobes shooting us dirty looks all evening. )



My husband, son, and I will be there the 16th as well. We’re very quiet and introverted (so don’t talk much) but aren’t homophones in the least. Maybe we’ll be together. No dirty looks from us as long as you don’t judge how much Nutella I can eat


----------



## Dis_Yoda

pangyal said:


> This might be too rare a question for you to know the answer to, but do you happen to know whether there are gluten- and dairy-free savoury items or are all of the allergy offerings desserts? We are trying to decide whether to skip dinner, but I can’t make a dinner out of desserts only (not anymore, anyway ). Thanks in advance if you or anybody else knows the answer!



My super allergy friend got the only desserts.  One was an awesome blueberry jar, cookies, tutti fruitti ice cream, and another sweet.


----------



## bethbuchall

FastPasser. said:


> And that takes care of that, thank you.
> In order to make that happen and if both parties are agreeable, PM me the last name on your rez. I will submit it to the table assigner.



@JRoyster86 if you’d like to sit with three totally awkward people who don’t judge, let me know. I should also mention my Stormtrooper anxiety, but you probably won’t even notice that.


----------



## seeingstars

Started sewing our Star Wars shirts today! I am really excited about this party! Only 30 days to go!


----------



## JRoyster86

bethbuchall said:


> @JRoyster86 if you’d like to sit with three totally awkward people who don’t judge, let me know. I should also mention my Stormtrooper anxiety, but you probably won’t even notice that.



@bethbuchall We would love to share a table with you guys, if you wouldn’t mind! I won’t judge you on Stormtrooper anxiety and Nutella consumption if you won’t judge me on my cheese and cocktail consumption


----------



## Cluelyss

For anyone else obsessively stalking the first week of November, the dates are blue now. Should be bookable soon!


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> For anyone else obsessively stalking the first week of November, the dates are blue now. Should be bookable soon!


Interesting that it's only until the 5th with JBJB starting on the 8th


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Interesting that it's only until the 5th with JBJB starting on the 8th


Hmmm, didn’t even catch that....odd indeed....


----------



## reluctantredhead

FastPasser. said:


> Yulilin3's photos #4 through #9 are of a buffet table that has just savory items. This is a recent change so older reviews will be inaccurate. If I were to ever actually do the dessert party, *I would have a late-ish lunch and skip dinner.*



This is what we did and it worked perfectly.  Of the three dessert parties I've been to (HEA, Frozen, and Star Wars), the Star Wars one by far had the most savory (non-dessert) food options, and they've added even more since we went in April.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*We did the party tonight, and our party of 4 give it a big thumbs up (myself, DH, DD11, DS13)!*  We've done different versions of this party going way back to when the entire thing was held outside during Star Wars Weekends.  I was critical of the lack of space and seats in the previous incarnation, and we decided not to do it again until something changed.  When I saw here that there was now seating and a bit more breathing room inside the party itself, we decided to give it a try again -- glad that we did.

Some random thoughts...

*Cast Members:* Always a highlight of these parties -- so welcoming, informative, helpful, cheerful, you name it!
*Food:* We liked the selection of sweet and savory -- higher quality than the MK party for sure... I might place it above the Frozen party now (though we've really enjoyed that selection as well each time we've done it.  We had dinner at Brown Derby, but each ordered small meals (combination of apps, which we like better on the current menu anyway).  Then we had dessert at the party... and might have had some bites of savory as well. 
*Drinks:* Honestly, we were just into getting water and taking some tea out with us for the show -- not into the alcoholic beverages this evening.
*Characters:* the M&G with Kylo was funny.  We wore these Star Wars / Hamilton mashup shirts, one featuring Leia, one Yoda, one Kylo, and one saying "Burr Shot First".  My daughter and I (Leia & Yoda shirts) were singled out by Kylo & the Stormtroopers for being clearly sympathetic to the rebellion.  My husband (Burr shirt) was warned about his association with us, and my son (Kylo shirt) was welcomed easily!  They were all fantastic.  We has such fun with the Stormtroopers that no one is our group even mentioned the Jawas not being there trading like they used to be.  It was great that we caught that while the kids were younger, though.
*Show viewing: *We do these things primarily for the viewing, and though it is closer to the theater than I would like, I actually think it was ok for the SW show.  We did miss the bigger fireworks a tad, but it is still a great show without them IMO. We headed out from the party around 9:15, quick bathroom break, then to the viewing location. We didn't rush at all -- we ate/drank as much as we wanted to and had time for the pic. As @yulilin3 said, there were some people already there, but we caught a spot along the back -- then the rest of the party folks were led in. Almost everybody sat this time, and aside from one gentleman who seemed like he had a few too many being a tad much at times, everyone was really pleasant in the viewing area.
*After the show: *We shot over to Star Tours for one more ride (no line), and then leisurely left the park sans-crowds.
We would definitely do this party again in its current incarnation.  Many thanks to @FastPasser., @yulilin3 and others for all of the great info and updates as this has evolved -- you guys truly make the trips of many folks out here better!


----------



## FastPasser.

Cluelyss said:


> Hmmm, didn’t even catch that....odd indeed....


Maybe, for whatever reasons, they want some breathing room in order to switch over the show and party from SWaGS to JBJB.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We has such fun with the Stormtroopers that no one is our group even mentioned the Jawas not being there trading like they used to be.


The Stormtroopers interact with the CMs at the party check in podium regularly by pretending to be Guests checking in for the party and after all this time, they still crack me up. They're great, always funny.

Having said that, they are not part of the party and sometimes they stop and interact with party Guests quite a bit and sometimes they just walk through. They walk through the party area in order to enter one of the Stormtrooper barracks.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Booked my husband and I for November 4th.  

My liver is going to take a beating that day between California Grill Brunch and this as 'dinner'   

As we'll already be onsite - won't have to worry about arriving late & having drama this time!


----------



## chuff88

Dis_Yoda said:


> Booked my husband and I for November 4th.
> 
> My liver is going to take a beating that day between California Grill Brunch and this as 'dinner'
> 
> As we'll already be onsite - won't have to worry about arriving late & having drama this time!


We’re doing this as “dinner” on our arrival night and then Cali brunch the next morning, so I’m right there with you.


----------



## dboughner

I was really counting on being able to do the party on Nov 6. Does anyone think that they may add more days?


----------



## yulilin3

Jusr checked. JBJB is starting to show on Nov 6th, very very strange since the page still says that Flurry of Fun (the name of the Holiday events at DHS) starts Nov 8th


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Jusr checked. JBJB is starting to show on Nov 6th, very very strange since the page still says that Flurry of Fun (the name of the Holiday events at DHS) starts Nov 8th


Media preview night?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> The Stormtroopers interact with the CMs at the party check in podium regularly by pretending to be Guests checking in for the party and after all this time, they still crack me up. They're great, always funny.
> 
> Having said that, they are not part of the party and sometimes they stop and interact with party Guests quite a bit and sometimes they just walk through. They walk through the party area in order to enter one of the Stormtrooper barracks.


Gotcha! I guess we got lucky — they came around a lot!!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Media preview night?


the show is at 8:30pm with the park closing at 8pm, same thing is happening for the SWaGS for the first 5 days, either the DHS hours will be extended or they are leaving it like that (like they do with Fantasmic some nights)
It could be media night where they have a reserved area but everyone would still be able to watch


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> the show is at 8:30pm with the park closing at 8pm, same thing is happening for the SWaGS for the first 5 days, either the DHS hours will be extended or they are leaving it like that (like they do with Fantasmic some nights)
> It could be media night where they have a reserved area but everyone would still be able to watch


That’s my thought. They might preview the rest of the flurry of fun stuff that night as well. I leave the 5th so I’ll just miss it all.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> That’s my thought. They might preview the rest of the flurry of fun stuff that night as well. I leave the 5th so I’ll just miss it all.


worth staying over one more night


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> worth staying over one more night


I would if I could but school gets in the way.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I would if I could but school gets in the way.


ugh, school


----------



## kpd6901

rteetz said:


> I would if I could but school gets in the way.


Meh, school.... I'm sure you can find a way to make it educational.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I would if I could but school gets in the way.


Skip!


----------



## jenjersnap

Dis_Yoda said:


> Booked my husband and I for November 4th.
> 
> My liver is going to take a beating that day between California Grill Brunch and this as 'dinner'
> 
> As we'll already be onsite - won't have to worry about arriving late & having drama this time!



We are doing this and Cali Grill brunch on the same day too! Can’t wait for this Day O’ Gluttony, liver be darned.


----------



## MommyTaraLee

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Characters:* the M&G with Kylo was funny.  We wore these Star Wars / Hamilton mashup shirts, one featuring Leia, one Yoda, one Kylo, and one saying "Burr Shot First".





I had no idea such things existed!!!  Off to google and get some for us!  Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Skip!


I already am on Monday.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MommyTaraLee said:


> I had no idea such things existed!!!  Off to google and get some for us!  Thank you!


So much awesome stuff exists on redbubble!! 3 of our shirts were of this flavor... we got a lot of compliments on them -- something a little different... and kind of "geek squared" as we say... 

https://www.redbubble.com/people/cwjedi/works/25955658-star-wars-hamilton-mashup?grid_pos=1&p=t-shirt&rbs=18ab575d-e3b3-440a-a795-0c51048af3e3&ref=shop_grid&style=mens&searchTerm=Star Wars hamilton


----------



## jenjersnap

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So much awesome stuff exists on redbubble!! 3 of our shirts were of this flavor... we got a lot of compliments on them -- something a little different... and kind of "geek squared" as we say...
> 
> https://www.redbubble.com/people/cwjedi/works/25955658-star-wars-hamilton-mashup?grid_pos=1&p=t-shirt&rbs=18ab575d-e3b3-440a-a795-0c51048af3e3&ref=shop_grid&style=mens&searchTerm=Star Wars hamilton



My DH and I have some MK/Hamilton mash up shirts I can’t wait to wear!


----------



## pangyal

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So much awesome stuff exists on redbubble!! 3 of our shirts were of this flavor... we got a lot of compliments on them -- something a little different... and kind of "geek squared" as we say...
> 
> https://www.redbubble.com/people/cwjedi/works/25955658-star-wars-hamilton-mashup?grid_pos=1&p=t-shirt&rbs=18ab575d-e3b3-440a-a795-0c51048af3e3&ref=shop_grid&style=mens&searchTerm=Star Wars hamilton



THANK YOU for posting this link! We are doing the Star Wars Day at Sea in a January and have been looking for some good shirts that ship to Canada


----------



## FastPasser.

Tonight's party was the busiest revised party I've been at. It was over sold. But it went well and I got to meet two Dissers, one of which was selected to be the Honorary Guide Family. Fun family. I hope they post a photo of their experience.


----------



## chiisai

FastPasser. said:


> Tonight's party was the busiest revised party I've been at. It was over sold. But it went well and I got to meet two Dissers, one of which was selected to be the Honorary Guide Family. Fun family. I hope they post a photo of their experience.



We had a lovely time at this party!  It was great to meet Fastpasser.  My kids loved being the honorary kids- I took a few photos, here are two.  

The party was great!  It did not feel super busy, and it felt like there was space around people in the viewing area.  The desserts were good, the prosciutto was absolutely delicious and the margarita was yummy.  It was great fun and loved the show.


----------



## Pluto0809

FastPasser. said:


> Tonight's party was the busiest revised party I've been at. It was over sold. But it went well and I got to meet two Dissers, one of which was selected to be the Honorary Guide Family. Fun family. I hope they post a photo of their experience.



It was great meeting you @FastPasser. !  I'm still not sure how I ended up with a table all by myself when there were so many people at the party but being a strong introvert I was perfectly fine with that.  I took a ton of pictures and once I get everything uploaded I will do a quick review.


----------



## FastPasser.

chiisai said:


> My kids loved being the honorary kids


Kids think it's a big deal and we enjoy doing it.


chiisai said:


> t did not feel super busy


It was actually over sold.


chiisai said:


> there was space around people in the viewing area.


I walked past the viewing area just before the show on my way out and noticed that while some people were sitting, more than normal were standing.


Pluto0809 said:


> It was great meeting you FastPasser!  I'm still not sure how I ended up with a table all by myself when there were so many people at the party but being a strong introvert I was perfectly fine with that.


I was kinda surprised too, but it's just the way the combinations work out on any given night. Glad it worked out for you.


Pluto0809 said:


> I took a ton of pictures and once I get everything uploaded I will do a quick review.


Look forward to it.


----------



## nimbuscat

Question...with the JBJB dessert party being out now, I am looking at dates in December (Dec 20, to be exact)...I was hoping, based on past history, that the SWGS dessert party would come back for the week of Christmas or thereabouts. However, given the time of the JBJB party (7 pm), I am now questioning if that will happen. If I recall, last year, the JBJB party was around 5:30 pm and the SW party around 8 or so. Can anyone confirm if this was correct? Does the 7 pm JBJB time slot mean that we're probably out of luck for a SW dessert party around the holidays?


----------



## yulilin3

nimbuscat said:


> Question...with the JBJB dessert party being out now, I am looking at dates in December (Dec 20, to be exact)...I was hoping, based on past history, that the SWGS dessert party would come back for the week of Christmas or thereabouts. However, given the time of the JBJB party (7 pm), I am now questioning if that will happen. If I recall, last year, the JBJB party was around 5:30 pm and the SW party around 8 or so. Can anyone confirm if this was correct? Does the 7 pm JBJB time slot mean that we're probably out of luck for a SW dessert party around the holidays?


First page post 11 has your historical times. Last year SWaGS was at 9pm mid Dec and 10 pm late Dec.. I still think that they will do both shows towards the end of the month like in years past


----------



## reluctantredhead

nimbuscat said:


> Question...with the JBJB dessert party being out now, I am looking at dates in December (Dec 20, to be exact)...I was hoping, based on past history, that the SWGS dessert party would come back for the week of Christmas or thereabouts. However, given the time of the JBJB party (7 pm), I am now questioning if that will happen. If I recall, last year, the JBJB party was around 5:30 pm and the SW party around 8 or so. Can anyone confirm if this was correct? Does the 7 pm JBJB time slot mean that we're probably out of luck for a SW dessert party around the holidays?



I just booked JBJB for December 25, and the start time is listed as 8 pm.

Really hoping for the SW party too!


----------



## yulilin3

reluctantredhead said:


> I just booked JBJB for December 25, and the start time is listed as 8 pm.
> 
> Really hoping for the SW party too!


just saw they finally released the full schedule for the JBJB show, the park hours for that week shows it closing at 9pm which is an hour earlier from last year. Losing hope that they might not do SWaGS


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Losing hope that they might not do SWaGS


It's looking that way.


----------



## Pluto0809

I attended the Star Wars Dessert Party last Friday, August 10th.  I was on a solo trip for my birthday.  It was a very hot day and I finished up with everything I wanted to do by 7:45 pm so I decided to just check in early and find a bench inside Launch Bay to cool off a bit before the party.  

Check in was very easy and I had the privilege of meeting @FastPasser..  I got my lanyard and then went inside and found a bench near the steps leading down to the Chewbacca and Kylo Ren meet and greets and also the Dessert Party area.  













I sat there and called my husband while waiting for the party to open up at 8:15.   Once it was time I headed down the steps and was let into the party area by a CM.  I ended up at table 18 which was just to the left of the pole in the picture above.  I was a bit nervous about sitting with other people because I’m a huge introvert but for some reason no one ever showed up.  





I had several friends who were interested in what the party had to offer so before I got my first plate, I took pictures of the buffet.










































The only thing I didn't take a picture of was the non-alcoholic drinks but there was a variety there to choose from.  

Just know I’m a bit on the picky side so I didn’t try a lot of the items.  I also ate too much at Baseline Tap House before the party.  I knew I wouldn’t like the savory items at the party and I had to have something solid in my stomach before all the sweets.  I ended up having a huge pretzel before the party.  I was only going to eat half of it and save the rest for later but it was so good I ate way more than I should have.  

Anyways, here’s my first plate along with the non-alcoholic drink they handed out when I entered the party. I can't remember what it was exactly but it was very good.  They were also handing out cups of the Galactic Punch but I'm not a fan of rum or coconut so I grabbed the non-alcoholic one to start.  





I also grabbed one of the Cosmic Citrus Twist’s which was very good.  I definitely prefer vodka drinks.  





I really liked everything on my plate except for the Dark Chocolate Mousse Dome.  It was very bitter and I just prefer sweeter desserts.  My favorite was the peanut butter cupcake followed by the little chocolate cheesecake.  

I finished my first plate and then it was time for my Kylo Ren meet and greet.  I will say this was the only thing I was disappointed in during the night.  This meet and greet was super rushed.  I entered the area, Kylo pointed at me and then at the floor, ordering me where to go and stand.  I stood there, they snapped a picture and then ushered me out.  There was zero interaction with him at all.  I doubt I was in the room more than 30 seconds.  So here’s my super awkward photo with him.





After my quick meet and greet I went back and got some more food.  I ended up with the chocolate peanut butter cupcake and the chocolate cheese cake again.  I thought about getting one of the chocolate chip cookies and trying out the nitro Nutella but I ended up getting full and never made it back to them.  Note to self, have a smaller snack next time before a dessert party.  

I will say this was when I noticed how crowded the party felt that night.  The tables were close together and it was a bit hard maneuvering between them to get back and forth to the buffet.  

For the next while I mostly sat and just enjoyed the atmosphere.  @FastPasser. stopped by to say hello for a few minutes and confirmed that the party was sold out.  

The Stormtroopers did walk through and spent some time harassing guests.  At one point one of them stopped at my table.  He just stood there and stared at me and finally I got a bit flustered and said “What?”.  He replied “I’ll ask the questions here” and then turned and left.  

At 9:25, we lined up to head outside.  As we exited, we were handed our Phasma stein (please ignore my reflection in its shiny surface).    









When we got out to the viewing area I headed towards the back and found a seat along the wall towards the right when looking at the theater.  The area did feel pretty crowded that night.  Here’s some pictures although it’s hard to get a good sense of the area because of the dark.









Then it was time for Disney Movie Magic.  I planned on staying seated but unfortunately everyone towards the front was standing so I had to stand to see.  I felt bad for the people right behind the raised area who probably thought they had the best seats in the house until the dessert party people arrived.  I took a ton of pictures of both shows but I’ll save most of those for my TR and just post a few of the better ones here.





















I sat back down for the few minutes in between the shows but had to stand back up when SWaGS started up in order to see.





















This next one isn’t really a good photo but it shows the intensity of the fire they shoot off.  It totally overwhelmed my camera and it felt like we were standing on the sun for a few seconds.













Overall I really enjoyed this dessert party.  The desserts were wonderful and it was so nice to have an indoor seated area for the party.  

I liked SWaGS a lot although I still would say the previous Star Wars fireworks show was better.  

We were definitely a bit close for the show but in all honesty I’m not sure there is an ideal place to watch this show from.  If you are far enough back to see all of the fireworks, you won’t be able to clearly see the projections plus there are a lot of trees and other obstructions in that area.  I think the current dessert party area is probably the best because the show really is more about the projections with a few fireworks thrown in.  

I think my only disappointment of the night was the rushed meet and greet with Kylo Ren.  I don’t expect a huge amount of time being a solo adult but a few more seconds of interaction would have been nice.  

I definitely recommend this party to anyone who is thinking of trying it and I hope to do it again in the future.  I actually went back to see if I could fit it into our October schedule but it’s not really an option since we will be concentrating on Food and Wine.


----------



## FastPasser.

Nice job on the review. I wonder if your Kylo Ren experience was typical? 
Oh, I'm not buying the "huge introvert" part.


----------



## Pluto0809

FastPasser. said:


> Nice job on the review. I wonder if your Kylo Ren experience was typical?
> Oh, I'm not buying the "huge introvert" part.



My boss at work had us take personality tests as part of a team building exercise.  I scored 96% introvert, 4% extrovert.  So yep, huge introvert.  My husband says I come out of my shell at two places.  The animal shelter where I volunteer and Disney.


----------



## FastPasser.

Pluto0809 said:


> My husband says I come out of my shell at two places.  The animal shelter where I volunteer *and Disney*.


That explains that.


----------



## Aladora

I have a couple of quick questions that you may or may not be able to answer @FastPasser.

1. Are you working the Aug 21 party? I know you had posted about retiring but I am not sure when that is happening or has already happened.
2. Do you know which of the savory items have bell peppers or will there be a CM there who can answer that? I looked at the pics that have been posted and most of the items I could see are going to be problematic for me and I was wondering if I should have something to nibble on before the party.

TIA for any guidance and if you happen to be working on the 21st, look for a family of 3 where the kid is wearing a "Support the Troops" Stormtrooper shirt!


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

yulilin3 said:


> just saw they finally released the full schedule for the JBJB show, the park hours for that week shows it closing at 9pm which is an hour earlier from last year. Losing hope that they might not do SWaGS



Thanks for posting this....  Definitely sad about this.. as we'd actually decided to book evening events for all 9 nights of our December trip (and no breakfast/lunch ADRs -- the one exception is ROL Pkg for brunch at Tusker -- which still has an evening event built in.)   We have something for every night but Dec 27th and were hoping for SWaGS for that night....  still holding out some (very) small hope for this...


----------



## FastPasser.

Aladora said:


> 1. Are you working the Aug 21 party?
> 2. will there be a CM there who can answer that?


Don't know yet about the 21st. I'll PM you if I'm going to be there. A Chef is always in attendance and will be able to answer any questions.


----------



## Aladora

FastPasser. said:


> Don't know yet about the 21st. I'll PM you if I'm going to be there. A Chef is always in attendance and will be able to answer any questions.



Thank you and thank you!


----------



## seeingstars

Thanks for the great review and pictures @Pluto0809! This makes me even more excited for the party! 23 more days!


----------



## FastPasser.

Another sold out party tonight and got to meet two more Dissers, JRoyster86 and bethbuchall. That makes four Dissers over two parties. I'm on a roll. They actually didn't know each other but requested to be seated at the same table, which we were able to do. Not always possible if the party is at capacity. I was able to chat with them for a little while, very nice folks. Hard to believe that I get paid to do that.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Another sold out party tonight and got to meet two more Dissers, JRoyster86 and bethbuchall. That makes four Dissers over two parties. I'm on a roll. They actually didn't know each other but requested to be seated at the same table, which we were able to do. Not always possible if the party is at capacity. I was able to chat with them for a little while, very nice folks. Hard to believe that I get paid to do that.


Are you any closer to knowing when you’re riding off into the sunset? Because I’m still holding out hope that I might meet you on 9/30 or 10/3.


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Are you any closer to knowing when you’re riding off into the sunset? Because I’m still holding out hope that I might meet you on 9/30 or 10/3.


Just waiting for the CM bonus issue to be settled. It's supposed to be this month.


----------



## haileymarie92

FastPasser. said:


> Just waiting for the CM bonus issue to be settled. It's supposed to be this month.


Well I hope it’s settled quickly for you! But we’d love to meet you at the 9/25 party if you’re still working! (Or the 9/19 FEA Party)


----------



## emmabelle

We are thinking of doing the dessert party the first week of September.  Is there a better day to do it, with less crowds?  We could do it any time between 9/2 to 9/6.


----------



## bethbuchall

FastPasser. said:


> Another sold out party tonight and got to meet two more Dissers, JRoyster86 and bethbuchall. That makes four Dissers over two parties. I'm on a roll. They actually didn't know each other but requested to be seated at the same table, which we were able to do. Not always possible if the party is at capacity. I was able to chat with them for a little while, very nice folks. Hard to believe that I get paid to do that.



We enjoyed the party and meeting JRoyster86 and Fastpasser. Although it was a sold out party, I never felt that it was too crowded or chaotic. 

I thought the frozen Nutella was going to be my favorite, but the dark chocolate mousse domes took that honor. 

The only minor disappointment was the Kylo Ren meet. Our table’s time was 9:00pm, and when they went for the meet, they were told it would be a 25-minute wait. My husband and son didn’t really care that much, though, and I wasn’t planning to do that meet and greet anyway.


----------



## seigyoku

FastPasser. said:


> It's looking that way.



No movie this December.

We went to the party SUPER last minute on 8/3, as a birthday present to me (birthday was that Sunday.) I suppose it could have been more last minute, since there were empty tables and no one else got sat with us but I think booking it at 3 AM while on the DME to our resort felt cutting it a little close!

We were checked in by two young ladies, so don't think there was a stealth Fastpasser there...


----------



## FastPasser.

seigyoku said:


> No movie this December.


That's true, however the first year it was a last minute decision to have SWaGS resume early. It wasn't due to the movie being released. Until all the dates for everything at DHS in Dec are finalized, there's always a chance.


seigyoku said:


> since there were empty tables and no one else got sat with us but I think booking it at 3 AM while on the DME to our resort felt cutting it a little close!


Up until just recently it was hardly ever even close to selling out. I think the word about the changes may be getting out.


seigyoku said:


> We were checked in by two young ladies, so don't think there was a stealth Fastpasser there...


I could have been inside, but I wasn't. Missed you by one day. I'm at the SW party usually only two nights a week, sometimes just one. Disney Events Group CMs are property wide.


----------



## FastPasser.

bethbuchall said:


> The only minor disappointment was the Kylo Ren meet. Our table’s time was 9:00pm, and when they went for the meet, they were told it would be a 25-minute wait.


That's very strange. I'm wondering if they sent you through the day Guest Kylo Ren line or if maybe they're was only one line that night? Everyone has a dedicated time so it shouldn't back up.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

We are booked for our second party now that there is seating! October 24th.


----------



## SweetSerenity

I'm looking to book the dessert party for my husband 11/06. This will be our first dessert party, and I'm gifting it to him as a belated birthday and anniversary present. The dates have been released all the way up until 11/05. So frustrating.

Anyway, I've tried to keep up with this thread the best to my ability, but for repeat party-goers, what can we expect as first time guests? I'd love to hear your experiences. I'm not much of a Star Wars fan, but my husband is, and I'm super excited to do this for him.


----------



## soniam

SweetSerenity said:


> I'm looking to book the dessert party for my husband 11/06. This will be our first dessert party, and I'm gifting it to him as a belated birthday and anniversary present. The dates have been released all the way up until 11/05. So frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, I've tried to keep up with this thread the best to my ability, but for repeat party-goers, what can we expect as first time guests? I'd love to hear your experiences. I'm not much of a Star Wars fan, but my husband is, and I'm super excited to do this for him.



The current thinking is that there might not be a Star Wars dessert party on 11/6. The Jingle Bell Jingle Bam dessert party is starting that night and has been released. There's a slim chance they could do both that night, but it doesn't seem likely at this point. The Star Wars fireworks are not even scheduled beyond 11/6, but the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam show is. Sorry.


----------



## SweetSerenity

soniam said:


> The current thinking is that there might not be a Star Wars dessert party on 11/6. The Jingle Bell Jingle Bam dessert party is starting that night and has been released. There's a slim chance they could do both that night, but it doesn't seem likely at this point. The Star Wars fireworks are not even scheduled beyond 11/6, but the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam show is. Sorry.



Well, that makes sense! I was wondering why the dates had stopped on a Tuesday. Thank you! I'll do some rearranging for sure now.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

SweetSerenity said:


> I'm looking to book the dessert party for my husband 11/06. This will be our first dessert party, and I'm gifting it to him as a belated birthday and anniversary present. The dates have been released all the way up until 11/05. So frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, I've tried to keep up with this thread the best to my ability, but for repeat party-goers, what can we expect as first time guests? I'd love to hear your experiences. I'm not much of a Star Wars fan, but my husband is, and I'm super excited to do this for him.


You can expect attentive cast members and tasty treats! The service was great. My son and husband really enjoyed trying all the cocktails at the open bar.

I loved the frozen nutella dessert but will leave it for last this time. It's so rich, it kind of spoiled me trying other things.


----------



## SweetSerenity

zebrastreyepz said:


> You can expect attentive cast members and tasty treats! The service was great. My son and husband really enjoyed trying all the cocktails at the open bar.
> 
> I loved the frozen nutella dessert but will leave it for last this time. It's so rich, it kind of spoiled me trying other things.



Thank you! I was able to book the party and am looking forward to this!


----------



## Chelley00

tevasrule said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of the great information in this thread.  Fastpasser., your insight is truly valuable.  I booked the party for 9/15 as a surprise for my husband.  I'm hoping he doesn't mind sharing a table with other people.  It's not like you sit at your table for all that long, right?
> 
> Now if I can only keep it a surprise...  I'm excited!





areno79 said:


> Me and DH will be at the 9/15 party as well. This is our first time attending this party and seeing the SWGS fireworks



I just booked the 15th for DS13 as a surprise.  It's finally his turn for a mom/kiddo trip and he chose WDW.  I let the kids plan their entire trip but do one special thing they never expect.  

We've also never seen the SWGS fireworks or been to a dessert party.  He's going to go crazy!


----------



## BurningRome

We're doing the dessert party on August 31st. Will anyone else be there? It's our only date night activity (ditching kids aged 1.5 and 4) so I'm very much looking forward to lots of eating and drinking!


----------



## tevasrule

Chelley00 said:


> I just booked the 15th for DS13 as a surprise.  It's finally his turn for a mom/kiddo trip and he chose WDW.  I let the kids plan their entire trip but do one special thing they never expect.
> 
> We've also never seen the SWGS fireworks or been to a dessert party.  He's going to go crazy!



What a nice idea!  How exciting it must be for them to plan their own trip.


----------



## Aladora

Quick question that I am having no luck answering:

What time is check in for the party tonight? (Aug 21)

I have one thing that says 7:30 and another that says 8:30!

Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

Aladora said:


> Quick question that I am having no luck answering:
> 
> What time is check in for the party tonight? (Aug 21)
> 
> I have one thing that says 7:30 and another that says 8:30!
> 
> Thanks!


Just saw this. 7:30 is the earliest  that Guests can check in and pick up their credentials and 8:30 is the party start time. Actually it's 8:15.


----------



## Aladora

FastPasser. said:


> Just saw this. 7:30 is the earliest  that Guests can check in and pick up their credentials and 8:30 is the party start time. Actually it's 8:15.



Thanks! DH and I went to different CM at AKV (long story why!) and they both looked the info up and came back with two different answers!

We ended up going early and got caught in the most insane rain but we are now waiting for the fireworks to start!

Delay, boooooo!


----------



## FastPasser.

Aladora said:


> I went to different CM at AKV and they both looked the info up and came back with two different answers!


And if you asked a third, you'd probably get a third answer. 
In fairness, it's not the CM's fault, it's Disney's. 
The SW check in podium is always set go at least an hour before the advertised start time.


Aladora said:


> caught in the most insane rain but we are now waiting for the fireworks to start! Delay, boooooo!


It was a crazy rainy night. How'd it end up?


----------



## Aladora

FastPasser. said:


> And if you asked a third, you'd probably get a third answer.
> In fairness, it's not the CM's fault, it's Disney's.
> The SW check in podium is always set go at least an hour before the advertised start time.
> It was a crazy rainy night. How'd it end up?



We all really enjoyed it and were glad we went! Thanks for all the info, @FastPasser!


----------



## kristenabelle

Going October 22nd solo! Friends are leaving my 30th birthday trip earlier that day, so I'm looking forward to ending the week with one of my favorite experiences. I've been to the dessert party 4 times over the past few years, but never with reserved seating & meets. Looking forward to seeing the changes!


----------



## alicat130

My sister and I will be attending for our third time this Saturday to celebrate her birthday! We're excited for the changes since we last attended in May!


----------



## KELLY

Just booked this for our trip next week.


----------



## FastPasser.

The souvenir gift will switch from the Captain Phasma stein to the Darth Vader stein beginning tomorrow night.


----------



## haileymarie92

FastPasser. said:


> The souvenir gift will switch from the Captain Phasma stein to the Darth Vader stein beginning tomorrow night.


Any idea how long that’ll be the case? We’re going September 25th and I would love the Vader one!


----------



## FastPasser.

haileymarie92 said:


> Any idea how long that’ll be the case? We’re going September 25th and I would love the Vader one!


My guess, and it's just a guess because no one seems to know, is that it will be around through Sept.


----------



## seeingstars

FastPasser. said:


> The souvenir gift will switch from the Captain Phasma stein to the Darth Vader stein beginning tomorrow night.


Thanks FastPasser!

15 more days until our party! Got our shirts sewn so we are ready!


----------



## KELLY

So excited for the Vader stein!! That just made my day.  We leave tomorrow.  I was able to book the party  yesterday for next week.  Not sure if that is the norm.  It was this or Disney after hours and we are already doing MNSSHP and we are big Star Wars Fans!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

I usually keep up with this thread but I’ve been MIA lately. I noticed the Jedi Training part says it’s being re imagined with new characters. Is that current info? I noticed there are no times listed for our DHS day in October on the MDE site. Thanks!


----------



## chelseabun76

Sorry if this has been asked a million times.  Will this not be continuing further into November?  My trip starts the 9th but I don't see any dates past the 5th.


----------



## alicat130

FastPasser. said:


> The souvenir gift will switch from the Captain Phasma stein to the Darth Vader stein beginning tomorrow night.



Awesome! Thank you for the update! I'm so glad we are there just in time for this change!


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> I usually keep up with this thread but I’ve been MIA lately. I noticed the Jedi Training part says it’s being re imagined with new characters. Is that current info? I noticed there are no times listed for our DHS day in October on the MDE site. Thanks!


The current cast of characters are Vader and Kylo Ren, they used to have the 7th Sister but removed her. The schedule doesn't come out until about a month in advance


chelseabun76 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a million times.  Will this not be continuing further into November?  My trip starts the 9th but I don't see any dates past the 5th.


Starting the 6th they switch to Jingle Bell Jingle BAM for the holidays. SWaGS is expected to return for sure in January, not sure if it will return for the last two weeks of the year like in years past


----------



## kkbookmom

FastPasser. said:


> The souvenir gift will switch from the Captain Phasma stein to the Darth Vader stein beginning tomorrow night.



You've made my DH very happy!


----------



## ksromack

kkbookmom said:


> You've made my DH very happy!


Oh, hoping it's still Vader when we attend in early October!


----------



## chelseabun76

yulilin3 said:


> Starting the 6th they switch to Jingle Bell Jingle BAM for the holidays. SWaGS is expected to return for sure in January, not sure if it will return for the last two weeks of the year like in years past



Thank you!!  I think I might have heard something about only having one or the other now that you mention it.  Darn, but we'll still be making time for JBJB!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> The current cast of characters are Vader and Kylo Ren, they used to have the 7th Sister but removed her. The schedule doesn't come out until about a month in advance


Got it thanks.


----------



## kat_lh

ksromack said:


> Oh, hoping it's still Vader when we attend in early October!



Me too!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

DFB released a dessert party comparison video this week.  The SW party didn't fare as well as I expected in the comparison, but I think AJ hasn't tried the party in awhile.  She didn't mention any of the new additions to the party - enhanced food offerings, seating, character meet and greet etc.  She needs to book this party again and give it another try.  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link their video here or not, but it was just released on the 23rd so should be easy to find on their blog or youtube channel for those who wish to view it.


----------



## dismom57

FastPasser. said:


> The souvenir gift will switch from the Captain Phasma stein to the Darth Vader stein beginning tomorrow night.



So happy going tonight. Sitting out the thunder and lightning with a Beast.


----------



## plumedeb

Are the photopass photographers present at the Star Wars Dessert Party as well as Jedi Training?


----------



## yulilin3

plumedeb said:


> Are the photopass photographers present at the Star Wars Dessert Party as well as Jedi Training?


Not at the dessert party but there are photopass photographers with the characters, also at the JT


----------



## ksromack

yulilin3 said:


> Not at the dessert party but there are photopass photographers with the characters, also at the JT


So there is a photopass photographer with the character AT the dessert party?


----------



## dismom57

Just finished tonight’s party. Love the changes, seems less crowded and chaotic.  Good food choices, very interactive Storm Troppers, and as always staff is excellent.  Waiting for March and Vader cup.


----------



## Erik the Red

Does anyone know how long the Vader Cup will be on for?   I'm going Sept 30th and would LOVE a vader one !!!!


----------



## yulilin3

ksromack said:


> So there is a photopass photographer with the character AT the dessert party?


There are no characters at the dessert party. There are characters inside launch Bay which you can visit during the party if you want, they are in different rooms not mingling with the dessert party guests


----------



## Disney Digital Collector

I had the privilege of going last year and it was a blast. I don't know how much it changed, but it was worth it to go see the characters, get something to eat and not have to worry about getting to my location to see the fireworks.


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney Digital Collector said:


> but it was worth it to go see the characters


Up until the recent addition of a dedicated M&G with Kylo Ren, party guests had no M&G advantage over day guests, I'm not understanding how doing the party made it worth it.


----------



## gberg

FastPasser. said:


> The souvenir gift will switch from the Captain Phasma stein to the Darth Vader stein beginning tomorrow night.


I just saw this and you just made my day!  I'll be there on Sep 2 for my first dessert party!!


----------



## ksromack

yulilin3 said:


> There are no characters at the dessert party. There are characters inside launch Bay which you can visit during the party if you want, they are in different rooms not mingling with the dessert party guests


Ah,I see.  Do CMs let the table know it's time for the M&G if you do choose to go? We haven't been to DHS since 2015 and I'm having a hard time picturing all of it.


----------



## Cluelyss

ksromack said:


> Ah,I see.  Do CMs let the table know it's time for the M&G if you do choose to go? We haven't been to DHS since 2015 and I'm having a hard time picturing all of it.


You’ll have an assigned time for Kylo Ren. The others you can visit at your convenience.


----------



## ilanakan

OK so, we will be in Orlando in January 2019.  I wanted to book the party for Jan 7th.  But I see that Jingle Bam is on until January 6th.  Any idea if the SW dessert party would start up the next day already?


----------



## FastPasser.

ilanakan said:


> OK so, we will be in Orlando in January 2019.  I wanted to book the party for Jan 7th.  But I see that Jingle Bam is on until January 6th.  Any idea if the SW dessert party would start up the next day already?


I expect the party to resume when SWaGS resumes and that hasn't been released yet.


----------



## cinnaminny

I just wanted to say that we did this event last week and it was a blast! It didn't feel too crowded, I was worried it would be.


----------



## FastPasser.

cinnaminny said:


> I just wanted to say that we did this event last week and it was a blast!


Which night?


----------



## cinnaminny

FastPasser. said:


> Which night?



Monday the 20th. We sat in the upper level which turned out great. Walking through the lower level bottle necked in a few spots with tables.


----------



## FastPasser.

cinnaminny said:


> Monday the 20th. We sat in the upper level which turned out great. Walking through the lower level bottle necked in a few spots with tables.


I was there too.


----------



## DoulaMel

This page suggests that there are no SW fireworks in October but the dessert party on the Disney site can be booked.... am I reading it wrong?


----------



## yulilin3

DoulaMel said:


> This page suggests that there are no SW fireworks in October but the dessert party on the Disney site can be booked.... am I reading it wrong?


There is SWaGS in October , that page is not updated.
Btw SWaGS is not a true fireworks show, more like a projection show with laser, fire, light and fireworks effects


----------



## DoulaMel

yulilin3 said:


> There is SWaGS in October , that page is not updated.
> Btw SWaGS is not a true fireworks show, more like a projection show with laser, fire, light and fireworks effects



Oh! Thank you so much! Very relieved, have a couple of SW nerds heading to the park!


----------



## DCLPrincess

Does anyone have pics of the new food items?


----------



## Shellbells

Our trip will be in early February and my fingers are crossed this party will be going on!


----------



## yulilin3

DCLPrincess said:


> Does anyone have pics of the new food items?


Page 883


----------



## DCLPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> Page 883



Thanks!


----------



## MagicalAdventures

Experiencing a reserved viewing of the obi-wan and only Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular nighttime fireworks event (which takes a break from November 6, 2018 to January 6, 2019 when the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Spectacular is on display instead for your holiday enjoyment)
Just noticed this on the Star Wars guided tour page. For those in the know can we take this as official confirmation that Star Wars a galactic spectacular won’t be shown in December this year?


----------



## FastPasser.

MagicalAdventures said:


> Just noticed this on the Star Wars guided tour page. For those in the know can we take this as official confirmation that Star Wars a galactic spectacular won’t be shown in December this year?


I think so.


----------



## MagicalAdventures

FastPasser. said:


> I think so.



Thanks fast passer I suspected as much but I was hoping I might be wrong!


----------



## caitycaity

I need help! I'm traveling in October with a group of people. 3 of us booked dessert party reservations awhile ago and then 2 more people decided they wanted to join. I gave them the info on how to book and we are linked on MDE.  When they booked, the guy making the reservation set me up as the contact person, not him.  So now I have two reservations and he has none.  I just called Disney and was transferred from Dining to the IT department and back. No one can change it. The last person I spoke to said that it should be fine if we all show up and that I should be able to get him in even if his name isn't there. Does this sound right?!?  Second question? Do I need to call somewhere and let them know that we want to sit together even if I can see both reservations on MDE? Or since they're linked on MDE will they know that we are together?


----------



## FastPasser.

caitycaity said:


> I need help! I'm traveling in October with a group of people. 3 of us booked dessert party reservations awhile ago and then 2 more people decided they wanted to join. I gave them the info on how to book and we are linked on MDE.  When they booked, the guy making the reservation set me up as the contact person, not him.  So now I have two reservations and he has none.


It's not about the names of the people on the rez, it's about the name that the rez was made under and the number of people on the rez. If that's correct, it's not an issue. However if more people show up than are on the rez, that will have to be sorted out at check-in.


caitycaity said:


> The last person I spoke to said that it should be fine if we all show up and that I should be able to get him in even if his name isn't there. Does this sound right?!?


Yes, but go to the check in podium as soon as it opens in order to give them time to straighten it out.


caitycaity said:


> Do I need to call somewhere and let them know that we want to sit together even if I can see both reservations on MDE? Or since they're linked on MDE will they know that we are together?


No, they will not know, again, tell them at check in that you're travelling with another party. We can make the Magic at check in, just gives us the time to do it.


----------



## caitycaity

FastPasser. said:


> It's not about the names of the people on the rez, it's about the name that the rez was made under and the number of people on the rez. If that's correct, it's not an issue. However if more people show up than are on the rez, that will have to be sorted out at check-in.
> Yes, but go to the check in podium as soon as it opens in order to give them time to straighten it out.
> No, they will not know, again, tell them at check in that you're travelling with another party. We can work miracles at check in, just gives us the time to do it.



Thank you so much! I know your retirement is approaching, but I'm so glad you take the time to monitor this thread. I really appreciate it!


----------



## FastPasser.

caitycaity said:


> Thank you so much! I know your retirement is approaching, but I'm so glad you take the time to monitor this thread. I really appreciate it!


When are you attending the party?


----------



## caitycaity

FastPasser. said:


> When are you attending the party?



10/24


----------



## haileymarie92

11 Days until we are at WDW! And 19 days until our SWAGS party! (9/25). We're really looking forward to it! It'll be the last hurrah before we head home on 9/26.


----------



## FastPasser.

caitycaity said:


> 10/24


Oh, too bad, I won't make this one..........


haileymarie92 said:


> And 19 days until our SWAGS party! (9/25).


And this may be my last SW party.


----------



## areno79

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, too bad, I won't make this one..........
> And this may be my last SW party.


Will you be at the 9/15 party, @FastPasser. ? DH and I will be there, but I wasn't sure if you work weekend events or not.


----------



## haileymarie92

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, too bad, I won't make this one..........
> And this may be my last SW party.



Oh! Well we’d love to see you if you’re there!


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, too bad, I won't make this one..........
> And this may be my last SW party.


I know you haven't generally worked weekends, but I can't believe I'm going to miss you by 5 days.


----------



## FastPasser.

areno79 said:


> Will you be at the 9/15 party, @FastPasser. ? DH and I will be there, but I wasn't sure if you work weekend events or not.


Generally I don't but as it's my last month, I may.


haileymarie92 said:


> Oh! Well we’d love to see you if you’re there!


I'll check in with you if I'm going to be there.


chuff88 said:


> I know you haven't generally worked weekends, but I can't believe I'm going to miss you by 5 days.


One less Guest that I'll be able to annoy and harass, that saddens me.


----------



## seeingstars

I'm so excited for the party tomorrow! Thanks to everyone for all the great information in this thread!


----------



## smithpack

I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us. 

We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him. 

One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.


----------



## StacyStrong

smithpack said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us.
> 
> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him.
> 
> One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.



I'm so sorry to hear this happened to your son and family, but it's so wonderful he is doing well now.  I hope you guys have a great trip.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

smithpack said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us.
> 
> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him.
> 
> One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.


What an incredible story — he and your whole family deserve the MOST magical trip! Hope that it is incredible!!


----------



## ksromack

smithpack said:


> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to .


What a miracle! I know it will be a very special trip!


----------



## Cluelyss

@smithpack I hope you have an amazing trip!! What a miracle your son is; enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## tinkerhon

smithpack said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us.
> 
> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him.
> 
> One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.


Truly touching ! God Bless and have the best trip EVER !


----------



## reluctantredhead

smithpack said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us.
> 
> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him.
> 
> One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.


 
Your post simultaneously brought tears to my eyes and took my breath away!  We're going to miss you by two days...our party is on 9/22...but I wish we were going to be there on the 24th so I could meet you and your beautiful family.

I think every penny of this party will be worth it for your family...we went in April and absolutely loved it.  Enjoy, and thank you for sharing your son's story!  I'll be thinking of your family when we're there.


----------



## smithpack

Thank you so much for all of the kind words!! We are so excited. 
I didn't realize that my post had pictures of my kids from so long ago! It has been 9 years since I have been on the boards. This is a picture of my son on September 24th last year and one of him last night. I also included a picture of my family so if any of my fellow dissers see us, say HI!


----------



## FastPasser.

Looks like I'll have to come up with some extra Pixie dust on the 24th.


----------



## smithpack

FastPasser. said:


> Looks like I'll have to come up with some extra Pixie dust on the 24th.



You are so nice.  Are you going to be at the party that night?


----------



## seeingstars

We had such a great time last night at the party! The food and staff were wonderful! Everyone in our party said it was great!


----------



## FastPasser.

smithpack said:


> You are so nice.  Are you going to be at the party that night?


Too early to know for sure, but I will certainly make a point of trying to be there either as CM or as a visitor.


seeingstars said:


> The food and staff were wonderful!


Always good to hear that.


----------



## Dan Murphy

smithpack said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us.
> 
> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him.
> 
> One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.


What a frightening story, smithpack!!  As I read your second paragraph, I was holding my breath until you last 2 sentences there.  What a miracle, for sure!!  God bless.

Enjoy your upcoming trip.  So well deserved. 's



smithpack said:


> Thank you so much for all of the kind words!! We are so excited.
> I didn't realize that my post had pictures of my kids from so long ago! It has been 9 years since I have been on the boards. This is a picture of my son on September 24th last year and one of him last night. I also included a picture of my family so if any of my fellow dissers see us, say HI!
> 
> View attachment 349485 View attachment 349486 View attachment 349488


What a great looking family, both then and now, smithpack.   Your son, last year, my goodness. 's



FastPasser. said:


> Looks like I'll have to come up with some extra Pixie dust on the 24th.


I'm sure you will, FP. 



smithpack said:


> *You are so nice.*  Are you going to be at the party that night?


  He is.



FastPasser. said:


> I will certainly make a point of trying to be there either as CM or as a visitor.


----------



## sugcarol

Just back from WDW and had a wonderful time. The highlight of our trip was NOT the dessert party. There were only 65 people and the food, was NOTHING like pictured. They had trays of both savories and dessert, but looked just like I would have had in my home. No sabers with cheese and tomatoes and the like. Nothing was decorated as being star wars, it looked like it could have been any other place, wedding etc.The alcohol and Frozen Nutella were great and having reserved area for fireworks was also good. We are serious Star Wars fans and were disappointed that the  characters were the same ones during the day that you could have pics with, and we had our pics done with them. We thought for sure there would be different ones at the party. All in all, it wasn't worth the money and we told them so.

I found it interesting that the Storm Troopers are mostly women. Men are too bulky for the costumes so they use mostly women.


----------



## yulilin3

sugcarol said:


> Just back from WDW and had a wonderful time. The highlight of our trip was NOT the dessert party. There were only 65 people and the food, was NOTHING like pictured. They had trays of both savories and dessert, but looked just like I would have had in my home. No sabers with cheese and tomatoes and the like. Nothing was decorated as being star wars, it looked like it could have been any other place, wedding etc.The alcohol and Frozen Nutella were great and having reserved area for fireworks was also good. We are serious Star Wars fans and were disappointed that the  characters were the same ones during the day that you could have pics with, and we had our pics done with them. We thought for sure there would be different ones at the party. All in all, it wasn't worth the money and we told them so.
> 
> I found it interesting that the Storm Troopers are mostly women. Men are too bulky for the costumes so they use mostly women.


I'm sorry the party wasn't up to your expectations.
The desserts and food have changed from the original incarnation, its been a while since the changes  and there are full reviews with pictures posted on page one so maybe you sae pictures from a very old party
The party never offered any additional characters other than Kylo, they didn't even offer characters until very recently.
Not sure what to say to the female stormtrooper comment.


----------



## FastPasser.

sugcarol said:


> the food, was NOTHING like pictured. They had trays of both savories and dessert, but looked just like I would have had in my home. No sabers with cheese and tomatoes and the like.


That's the latest version.


sugcarol said:


> Nothing was decorated as being star wars, it looked like it could have been any other place, wedding etc.


That's an accurate assessment of the actual party venue, however everything surrounding it is SW themed.


sugcarol said:


> We are serious Star Wars fans and were disappointed that the characters were the same ones during the day that you could have pics with, and we had our pics done with them. We thought for sure there would be different ones at the party.


There are no actual characters for the party at the party. Even the Stormtroopers are not specifically part of the party.


sugcarol said:


> I found it interesting that the Storm Troopers are mostly women. Men are too bulky for the costumes so they use mostly women.


I'm curious as to where you got that information. I know, see and talk to many of the friends of the Stormtroopers on a regular basis and none have been woman. If you could see the costumes with no one in it, you'd notice that they are very roomy and can easily accommodate a larger man.


----------



## hhhaleybird

smithpack said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us.
> 
> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him.
> 
> One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.



This story took my breath away. Truly remarkable! You’re family is going to love the trip you planned


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I know this is OT, but I thought this awesome group might indulge me...

Just saw an A-MAZING screening of Star Wars Episode IV with the LIVE National Symphony Orchestra at Kennedy Center! 

Awesome movie — as we all know, INCREDIBLE score — as we all well know, and a lot of REAL FANS in the audience!! They booed with Greedo’s shot, and cheered for someone who yelled “HAN SHOT FIRST!” My kind of people.


----------



## Belia

I'm thinking about booking this for our trip in March 2019, but I can't find it listed ANYWHERE on the MDE / Disney website.  I opened up the dates for Sept - March, I looked under events and regular dining, and it's nowhere.  Are we sure it is coming back after the Christmas fireworks?


----------



## FastPasser.

Belia said:


> I'm thinking about booking this for our trip in March 2019, but I can't find it listed ANYWHERE on the MDE / Disney website.  I opened up the dates for Sept - March, I looked under events and regular dining, and it's nowhere.  Are we sure it is coming back after the Christmas fireworks?


Way too soon.


----------



## Belia

smithpack- I hope you have the most magical of trips!  Your story gave me the chills!


----------



## Belia

FastPasser. said:


> Way too soon.




Do you have a suggestion for when early March dates will be posted?  And does this even only run on certain days of the week?


----------



## FastPasser.

Belia said:


> Do you have a suggestion for when early March dates will be posted?  And does this even only run on certain days of the week?


It would be a guess so it would be meaningless. It takes place every night.


----------



## Cluelyss

Belia said:


> Do you have a suggestion for when early March dates will be posted?  And does this even only run on certain days of the week?


The first page has tracked when  the dates opened historically. No sooner than 90 days that I can remember, and usually more like 60.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw this on twitter... I LOVE SW, and didn’t realize this was still being performed every day... 


*“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away" Stage Show Going Seasonal at Disney's Hollywood Studios*

https://wdwnt.news/18091803


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just saw this on twitter... I LOVE SW, and didn’t realize this was still being performed every day...
> 
> 
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away" Stage Show Going Seasonal at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091803


Not going seasonal. It’s closing for several weeks to accommodate concrete work.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just saw this on twitter... I LOVE SW, and didn’t realize this was still being performed every day...
> 
> 
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away" Stage Show Going Seasonal at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091803



Even as a huge Star Wars fan - that show can go away.  It’s a waste.


----------



## elgerber

Dis_Yoda said:


> Even as a huge Star Wars fan - that show can go away.  It’s a waste.


LOL, that is what my son said on Saturday. All week long he kept wanting to see it, and he finally stood and watched on Saturday.  He declared it a waste of time, he is 25.


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah,  I love star wars but i call that show the sw fashion show,  and  it's brutal in the heat


----------



## ksromack

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just saw this on twitter... I LOVE SW, and didn’t realize this was still being performed every day...
> 
> 
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away" Stage Show Going Seasonal at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091803


I had this on my list for October......I guess we'll check it out in December instead.  Never seen it and the small clip I watched didn't look too terrible.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ksromack said:


> I had this on my list for October......I guess we'll check it out in December instead.  Never seen it and the small clip I watched didn't look too terrible.


My personal opinion: it’s fun to see the characters up close if you happen to catch them as you enter the queue for Star Tours or happen to be walking by. I think if one plans around this and carves out time to arrive on time and watch the whole thing, one may be a tad disappointed. Not a huge deal either way — it’s not like it’s a two hour commitment.


----------



## rteetz

Also, the March of the First Order is cutting some troopers and will only have 10 total starting September 30th.


----------



## FastPasser.

smithpack said:


> Are you going to be at the party that night?





FastPasser. said:


> I will certainly make a point of trying to be there either *as a CM* or as a visitor.


I will be there, see you at the check in podium.


----------



## elgerber

I did this party last September solo, and last week with my family.  Wow, it was so much better last week!!! The assigned tables were wonderful, not to mention the chairs.  And the seating area, while a bit close, it was so amazing to be able to sit on the ledge and stretch out to enjoy the show!


----------



## smithpack

I will be there, see you at the check in podium.[/QUOTE]

I am so excited that you will be there!! We leave tomorrow for our trip!!I do have a question. I'm sure I will end up pushing Dylan around in a wheelchair halfway through the days as he gets exhausted a lot easier, and when he overexerts himself, he still deals with pain in his upper back where he had all of his spine fractures. He refuses to take pain meds, because the side effects are worse for him then the pain, so I do worry about overdoing things with him. He may surprise me though and not need one.  My question is about the tables. If Dylan does need a wheelchair, will there be space at the table for one? Do they fit under the table? or are the tables counter height and too high for a wheel chair?  I'm thinking we could just put his chair next to us and he can put his plate in his lap, but is there enough space between tables for chair? Sorry for all of the questions. And we check in at the podium at 7:00, right? The park hours say that HS closes at 8:00.


----------



## yulilin3

smithpack said:


> I will be there, see you at the check in podium.



I am so excited that you will be there!! We leave tomorrow for our trip!!I do have a question. I'm sure I will end up pushing Dylan around in a wheelchair halfway through the days as he gets exhausted a lot easier, and when he overexerts himself, he still deals with pain in his upper back where he had all of his spine fractures. He refuses to take pain meds, because the side effects are worse for him then the pain, so I do worry about overdoing things with him. He may surprise me though and not need one.  My question is about the tables. If Dylan does need a wheelchair, will there be space at the table for one? Do they fit under the table? or are the tables counter height and too high for a wheel chair?  I'm thinking we could just put his chair next to us and he can put his plate in his lap, but is there enough space between tables for chair? Sorry for all of the questions. And we check in at the podium at 7:00, right? The park hours say that HS closes at 8:00.[/QUOTE]
they have designated wheelchair accessible tables at the party


----------



## FastPasser.

smithpack said:


> My question is about the tables. If Dylan does need a wheelchair, will there be space at the table for one? Do they fit under the table? or are the tables counter height and too high for a wheel chair?  I'm thinking we could just put his chair next to us and he can put his plate in his lap, but is there enough space between tables for chair?


As Yulilin3 posted, there are ECV/WC accessible tables, but it's not that the tables are different from the other tables, it's that they locate them so that there is at least one unobstructed side and are easily accessed by ECVs and WCs.

Another thing is if you don't think he'll need the chair for the party but are bringing it just in case, there are loaner wheelchairs for the party.



smithpack said:


> And we check in at the podium at 7:00, right?


The advertised start time is 7:00, however there is a "Surprise & Delight" and so the party actually starts at 6:45. Guests can check in and get their credentials much earlier than 6:45 if they wish just to get it out of the way, but there is no advantage. If you want to maximum your party time, I would check in between 6:35 and 6:45.

I've messaged you with a few questions.


----------



## smithpack

FastPasser. said:


> As Yulilin3 posted, there are ECV/WC accessible tables, but it's not that the tables are different from the other tables, it's that they locate them so that there is at least one unobstructed side and are easily accessed by ECVs and WCs.
> 
> Another thing is if you don't think he'll need the chair for the party but are bringing it just in case, there are loaner wheelchairs for the party.
> 
> The advertised start time is 7:00, however there is a "Surprise & Delight" and so the party actually starts at 6:45. Guests can check in and get their credentials much earlier than 6:45 if they wish just to get it out of the way, but there is no advantage. If you want to maximum your party time, I would check in between 6:35 and 6:45.
> 
> I've messaged you with a few questions.



Thank you so much. We will get there between 6:35 and 6:45!!! I responded to your questions. 



yulilin3 said:


> I am so excited that you will be there!! We leave tomorrow for our trip!!I do have a question. I'm sure I will end up pushing Dylan around in a wheelchair halfway through the days as he gets exhausted a lot easier, and when he overexerts himself, he still deals with pain in his upper back where he had all of his spine fractures. He refuses to take pain meds, because the side effects are worse for him then the pain, so I do worry about overdoing things with him. He may surprise me though and not need one.  My question is about the tables. If Dylan does need a wheelchair, will there be space at the table for one? Do they fit under the table? or are the tables counter height and too high for a wheel chair?  I'm thinking we could just put his chair next to us and he can put his plate in his lap, but is there enough space between tables for chair? Sorry for all of the questions. And we check in at the podium at 7:00, right? The park hours say that HS closes at 8:00.


they have designated wheelchair accessible tables at the party[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!


----------



## qbmillar

Making a quick weekend trip, just the kids and I, in October.  I am so excited to see all of the changes to the dessert party, even though I thought it was pretty incredible last year.  I have seen posts that there is now assigned seating inside by the food, how does that work?  Is it weird to do this party with just DD 10 and DS 4?  They are both HUGE Star Wars fans but have never done the party.  Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

qbmillar said:


> I have seen posts that there is now assigned seating inside by the food, how does that work?


Tables are preassigned before the party. After checking in outside the Launch Bay, you'll head inside to the party venue at the appropriate time and if you happen to be attending within the next two weeks, a distinguished older gentleman, me, may inform you of your table number. He may also harass and annoy you once everyone is seated.


----------



## kristidiaz1

FastPasser. said:


> and if you happen to be attending within the next two weeks, a distinguished older gentleman, me, may inform you of your table number. He may also harass and annoy you once everyone is seated.


Any chance you will be at the Oct 4 party? Technically 2 weeks and a day...just wondering-all your advice and words of wisdom about the party have been invaluable!


----------



## qbmillar

FastPasser. said:


> Tables are preassigned before the party. After checking in outside the Launch Bay, you'll head inside to the party venue at the appropriate time and if you happen to be attending within the next two weeks, a distinguished older gentleman, me, may inform you of your table number. He may also harass and annoy you once everyone is seated.



I would LOVE that, but we are going to be at the 10/13 party


----------



## FastPasser.

kristidiaz1 said:


> Any chance you will be at the Oct 4 party? Technically 2 weeks and a day...just wondering-all your advice and words of wisdom about the party have been invaluable!


Thank you. I want to work one last "Party for the Senses" and it's on the 6th, so it's possible that my last SWaGS party will be on the 4th.


----------



## KdKyA

FastPasser. said:


> Thank you. I want to work one last "Party for the Senses" and it's on the 6th, so it's possible that my last SWaGS party will be on the 4th.


Hey, that's our party night on the 4th


----------



## FastPasser.

KdKyA said:


> Hey, that's our party night on the 4th


Maybe a mini Disser meetup.


----------



## kat_lh

FastPasser. said:


> Thank you. I want to work one last "Party for the Senses" and it's on the 6th, so it's possible that my last SWaGS party will be on the 4th.



Breaking my heart! I was hoping for a Happy Birthday wish on the 5th!


----------



## ksromack

Well rattatouile...my party is October 9th!


----------



## kkbookmom

Great to hear you are getting a last few of "your" wishes for the last few days .DH & I will be at the party tomorrow night (9/21).

Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## bethbuchall

FastPasser. said:


> Thank you. I want to work one last "Party for the Senses" and it's on the 6th, so it's possible that my last SWaGS party will be on the 4th.



You will be missed! One of the highlights of my trip was chatting with you. Thanks for all the information that you provide here, too!


----------



## FastPasser.

kat_lh said:


> Breaking my heart! I was hoping for a Happy Birthday wish on the 5th!


You never know where or when I'll pop up. I'll be picking up shifts and working more days during the final two weeks.


ksromack said:


> Well rattatouile...my party is October 9th!


Too funny.


kkbookmom said:


> Great to hear you are getting a last few of "your" wishes for the last few days .DH & I will be at the party tomorrow night (9/21). Thank you again for all your help.


Hope you had a great time.


bethbuchall said:


> You will be missed! One of the highlights of my trip was chatting with you. Thanks for all the information that you provide here, too!


And that's the part I will miss most, meeting so many great folks, and I mean *many*. Sounds hokey, but it's true.


----------



## kkbookmom

Hope you had a great time./QUOTE]

We had a great time. Looked around for a "distinguished older gentleman" as you described yourself. Saw a couple but didn't approach. Wildly entertained by 2 stormtroopers harassing a group of young adults. (It was mutual).


----------



## FastPasser.

kkbookmom said:


> We had a great time. Looked around for a "distinguished older gentleman" as you described yourself. Saw a couple but didn't approach. Wildly entertained by 2 stormtroopers harassing a group of young adults. (It was mutual).


What date did you attend?


----------



## kkbookmom

FastPasser. said:


> What date did you attend?


 We attended 9/21 (Friday).


----------



## FastPasser.

kkbookmom said:


> We had a great time. Looked around for a "distinguished older gentleman" as you described yourself. Saw a couple but didn't approach.





FastPasser. said:


> What date did you attend?





kkbookmom said:


> We attended 9/21 (Friday).


Nope, not me.


----------



## kkbookmom

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, not me.



Glad I didn't ask then!  

Many thanks again for all your help!


----------



## haileymarie92

Super excited for this party in 2 days! (9/25 Party). We’ve done the Frozen and Happily Ever After parties this week, so looking forward to comparing them all!


----------



## FastPasser.

haileymarie92 said:


> Super excited for this party in 2 days! (9/25 Party).


Me too, see you at check in.


----------



## NYEmomma

It's been a long time since we've done a dessert party and we've never done SW. I'd like to book for the 5 of us as a surprise for DH and DD1 but searching through 899 pages of this thread is a little daunting.

Can anyone humor me and tell me roughly how far in advance dates are released? I looked today and saw dates through January 31st. Is it ones of those things that I'm going to need to check daily first thing in the morning and book the instant it's released to have any hope of getting reservations? We're going in February - I tried to go through and make a res for January 31st just to see if there was still availability but there was nothing.


----------



## reluctantredhead

kkbookmom said:


> Glad I didn't ask then!
> 
> Many thanks again for all your help!



 We were there 9/21 too, and there was a "distinguished older gentleman" who was doing check-ins at the outside podium.  He was so incredibly kind and friendly and helpful...and funny!  I was so tempted to ask him if he was FastPasser, but as my username implies, I'm shy and I chickened out.


----------



## yulilin3

NYEmomma said:


> It's been a long time since we've done a dessert party and we've never done SW. I'd like to book for the 5 of us as a surprise for DH and DD1 but searching through 899 pages of this thread is a little daunting.
> 
> Can anyone humor me and tell me roughly how far in advance dates are released? I looked today and saw dates through January 31st. Is it ones of those things that I'm going to need to check daily first thing in the morning and book the instant it's released to have any hope of getting reservations? We're going in February - I tried to go through and make a res for January 31st just to see if there was still availability but there was nothing.


Reservations open about 3 months in advance,  no need to check daily unless you're coming on a very busy day. 
When dates go up on the site its not bookable for about a day so that's what you might be seeing for January 31st now


----------



## Skywise

Sorry if this is a repost - just noticed that the Halloween R4 figure has general availability in the Disney Store (not just in store at the parks only!)  (I wonder if it wasn't selling as well?)
https://www.shopdisney.com/star-wars-r4-boo18-halloween-droid-1481383


----------



## smithpack

@FastPasser. It was so nice to meet you tonight. Thank you so much for making such magical memories for my kids. They are still talking about that dessert party. I was back and forth about spending the money on it, but I am so glad we did. My family was still stuffed from our 2:00 lunch, so we didn’t eat a lot of food, but the experience is what made it worth it. My kids LOVED the storm troopers walking around giving everyone a hard time. We are so grateful for your kindness. Enjoy your retirement!!


----------



## FastPasser.

smithpack said:


> FastPasser It was so nice to meet you tonight. Thank you so much for making such magical memories for my kids. They are still talking about that dessert party. I was back and forth about spending the money on it, but I am so glad we did. My family was still stuffed from our 2:00 lunch, so we didn’t eat a lot of food, but the experience is what made it worth it. My kids LOVED the storm troopers walking around giving everyone a hard time. We are so grateful for your kindness. Enjoy your retirement!!


Thank you and you're very welcome.

The other three CMs working the party, yup, there are only four of us, complimented me on selecting your family as the family of the night. You made me look good. Unfortunately there isn't a lot of time to chat, but it was great meeting everyone.

Did you take any photos of the family marching behind the Stormtroopers leading the party guests to the viewing area?


----------



## ksromack

I am really sorry we will be missing you @FastPasser. Our party is tuesday Oct 9.  That's just me and hubby but my high school besties and I will be viewing the SW fireworks the evening of Oct 5th.  They didn't want to spend the $$ to do the desert party that night.... where should we stand to get the best view?


----------



## FastPasser.

ksromack said:


> They didn't want to spend the $$ to do the desert party that night.... where should we stand to get the best view?


You'll be fine, finding a good spot shouldn't be a problem, it's not that busy. Anywhere beyond the projection towers and as close to the center as possible is where you want to be.


----------



## Erik the Red

I'll be there on Sunday !!    Can't wait !

Are they still giving out the Darth Vader cup?


----------



## FastPasser.

Erik the Red said:


> Are they still giving out the Darth Vader cup?


Yes


----------



## FastPasser.

Fun party tonight, met two really nice Dissers and I hit it out of the park again with my selection of the family of the night.


----------



## soniam

FastPasser. said:


> Fun party tonight, met two really nice Dissers and I hit it out of the park again with my selection of the family of the night.



Going out on top of your game, huh


----------



## haileymarie92

FastPasser. said:


> Fun party tonight, met two really nice Dissers and I hit it out of the park again with my selection of the family of the night.



Was nice chatting with you tonight! We enjoyed the party a lot. The food and atmosphere was great. Loved the Stormtroopers (though they technically aren’t part of the party). And my wife actually said she liked the Star Wars show better than any other show we’d seen this week (even over HEA!).


----------



## FastPasser.

soniam said:


> Going out on top of your game, huh


Thanks, and you may be right because as I'm not scheduled to work any next week, that may have been my last SWaGS party, I hope not.


----------



## smithpack

FastPasser. said:


> Thank you and you're very welcome.
> 
> The other three CMs working the party, yup, there are only four of us, complimented me on selecting your family as the family of the night. You made me look good. Unfortunately there isn't a lot of time to chat, but it was great meeting everyone.
> 
> Did you take any photos of the family marching behind the Stormtroopers leading the party guests to the viewing area?



I did. I was trying to upload them, but the site won’t let me. My boys said that was their favorite part of the trip!!! Thank you again!! So glad we got to meet you before your last party!


----------



## vinotinto

Ok, just reviewed the last 25 pages or so, let me know if my summary below sounds accurate.

Dessert party changed in July.
There are now some savory items (cheese, charcuterie, hummus, and flat crackers) in addition to desserts.
Desserts are not Star Wars-themed anymore.
It includes a few adult beverage options: 3 mixed drinks, 3 beers, a red wine and a white wine.
There are now assigned tables and seating during the dessert portion.
You still get a souvenir stein.
There isn't a meet and get, but at that time it's not hard to meet the Launch Bay characters.
You are walked from the desserts at Launch Bay to a platform (?) in front of the Chinese Theater.
The view of the show and fireworks is good and not crowded.
Only issue with the view is that it's a little too close to the Chinese theater.


----------



## cinnaminny

smithpack said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought tickets. I was so back and forth about the cost because I had to buy 9 tickets since my mom and Dad are going with us.
> 
> We are celebrating my 17 year olds one year alive. Last year, on his 16th birthday, he was riding with a friend on a Kawasaki 4 seater utility vehicle, and the friend lost control. It landed on my son and basically crushed everything between his neck and hips. His spine was broken in 7 places, scapula crushed, ribs broken in 12+ places, liver crushed, one lung crushed one lung punctured, they had to remove the crushed lung, hips crushed, several other internal injuries I won’t get into. Anyway, he was on life support and in the ICU for 6 weeks. We were pulled aside 3 separate times and told that he was probably not going to make it. Well, he made it and has gone through lots of therapies and surgeries, and is a walking, talking miracle. You wouldn’t even know what he has been through this last year by looking at him or talking to him.
> 
> One of the things my son told me was that when he was laying in the field, feeling like he was drowning because he couldn’t breathe and in so much pain, he had his life memories start playing before him. He saw the trips we took him on as a kid and it brought him Peace in the middle of the pain. It has been 6 years since we have been to Disney. We have never done FP+, and every park has a new ride or land since we have been. We are so excited. If any other Disser’s are there on 09/24, that is the day we are going to the Star Wars dessert party.



Oh my goodness, how scary!!! That is one of my worst nightmares, my kids all loved riding anything they could get their hands on. I'm so glad he is doing so much better. 

I am really touched that in those moments he thought to focus on the great times you had as a family. That really makes it all worth it.


----------



## cinnaminny

vinotinto said:


> Ok, just reviewed the last 25 pages or so, let me know if my summary below sounds accurate.
> 
> Dessert party changed in July.
> There are now some savory items (cheese, charcuterie, hummus, and flat crackers) in addition to desserts.
> Desserts are not Star Wars-themed anymore.
> It includes a few adult beverage options: 3 mixed drinks, 3 beers, a red wine and a white wine.
> There are now assigned tables and seating during the dessert portion.
> You still get a souvenir stein.
> There isn't a meet and get, but at that time it's not hard to meet the Launch Bay characters.
> You are walked from the desserts at Launch Bay to a platform (?) in front of the Chinese Theater.
> The view of the show and fireworks is good and not crowded.
> Only issue with the view is that it's a little too close to the Chinese theater.




We were one of the first families to show up, I think we were second, and the host of this party took us to the line to meet the characters before everyone else. I don't know how everyone else met the characters that were there, but that was how we did it. 

The view was a little close. The trees got in the way a little bit. But outside of that it was pretty great. 

Oh and the coffee was cold. bleh. lol


----------



## haileymarie92

vinotinto said:


> Ok, just reviewed the last 25 pages or so, let me know if my summary below sounds accurate.
> 
> Dessert party changed in July.
> There are now some savory items (cheese, charcuterie, hummus, and flat crackers) in addition to desserts.
> Desserts are not Star Wars-themed anymore.
> It includes a few adult beverage options: 3 mixed drinks, 3 beers, a red wine and a white wine.
> There are now assigned tables and seating during the dessert portion.
> You still get a souvenir stein.
> There isn't a meet and get, but at that time it's not hard to meet the Launch Bay characters.
> You are walked from the desserts at Launch Bay to a platform (?) in front of the Chinese Theater.
> The view of the show and fireworks is good and not crowded.
> Only issue with the view is that it's a little too close to the Chinese theater.



There is a designated time to meet one of the characters (it was Kylo Ren for our party) displayed on your table. The other characters in the launch bay had minimal waits no longer than 15min. 

You are close to the show, but we actually enjoyed it because we were so immersed in the show that way. If you head out at the front of the crowd, there is a small ledge at the back of the viewing area that you can sit on. It was full in about 30 seconds though, so you’d need to be one of the first in the area. 

As for food, yes savory items included cheese (mozerella and feta in different sauces), hummus, cold meats, and pita bread. The desserts weren’t “Star Wars” themed persay, but definitely had a galactic feel to them. (Like the Mousse domes and if I remember right, the cupcake I tried did have an R2D2 looking wrapper.)

Correct on the seating and being preassigned. We got a darth Vader stein.


----------



## FastPasser.

FastPasser. said:


> Thanks, and you may be right because as I'm not scheduled to work any next week, that may have been my last SWaGS party, I hope not.


The Governor intervened and my last event will be the SWaGS party on the 6th. Funny how things work out.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> The Governor intervened and my last event will be the SWaGS party on the 6th. Funny how things work out.


Oh darn, so you won’t be at the one on Sunday the 30th? Are you working the Frozen dessert party on Wednesday, 10/3?


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Oh darn, so you won’t be at the one on Sunday the 30th?


Not as of right now, but my schedule can change at the last minute.


chuff88 said:


> Are you working the Frozen dessert party on Wednesday, 10/3?


I'll be at Epcot during the same time doing a private event somewhere around the WS.


----------



## kat_lh

FastPasser. said:


> The Governor intervened and my last event will be the SWaGS party on the 6th. Funny how things work out.


SWAGS on the 5th?


----------



## FastPasser.

kat_lh said:


> SWAGS on the 5th?


At this point I could be at any of three parks on the 5th, Epcot, DHS or even AK.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> At this point I could be at any of three parks on the 5th, Epcot, DHS or even AK.


Have you been working the AK dessert party or are you working other events there?


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> Have you been working the AK dessert party or are you working other events there?


We don't do the RoL party, but we do other private and special events at AK on a regular basis. Did one this week at Rafiki's Planet Watch.


----------



## Joanie

FastPasser. said:


> Fun party tonight, met two really nice Dissers and I hit it out of the park again with my selection of the family of the night.



Finally "unlurking" and getting a chance to say it was a pleasure to meet you FastPasser, and yes..it was awesome to have that lovely family lead the procession. Kudos, and I wish you all the best!

As for the party, if anyone is on the fence about attending, I say go for it. 
The food, drinks and atmosphere were really fantastic. I would go back just for the liquid nitrogen Nutella and the bread pudding alone.
The viewing section outside puts you right in the middle of the action. Never experienced being so up-close like that. It was really fun.
The only downside is the few pounds I put on. It was a small price to pay for indulging in the dark side.


----------



## FastPasser.

Joanie said:


> Finally "unlurking" and getting a chance to say it was a pleasure to meet you FastPasser, and yes..it was awesome to have that lovely family lead the procession. Kudos, and I wish you all the best!


Yeah Joanie, you posted!! Thanks for the well wishes. Glad you enjoyed the party. It was fun meeting you.

Just a heads-up that this coming Saturday will be my last opportunity to harass and annoy party Guests as a WDW CM, and as it turns out, it will be at the SW party. I'll be one of you after that.


----------



## CJK

FastPasser. said:


> Just a heads-up that this coming Saturday will be my last opportunity to harass and annoy party Guests as a WDW CM, and as it turns out, it will be at the SW party. I'll be one of you after that.


I never did get to meet you (I did the SW dessert party 2yrs ago), but I wanted to wish you well in your retirement. Thanks for all you've done to contribute to that Disney magic. I've always enjoyed your contributions and humor on this thread. I hope you will keep in touch and enjoy being 'one of us'!


----------



## jlundeen

Hope we can run into one another some day as we visit...  I bet you can't wait to show up and NOT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING...  ha ha ha


----------



## haileymarie92

FastPasser. said:


> Just a heads-up that this coming Saturday will be my last opportunity to harass and annoy party Guests as a WDW CM, and as it turns out, it will be at the SW party. I'll be one of you after that.



Congrats!! WDW is losing a good one!


----------



## FastPasser.

CJK said:


> I never did get to meet you (I did the SW dessert party 2yrs ago)


You may have, I've been doing them since the very beginning when they were outdoors at Center Stage.


CJK said:


> Thanks for all you've done to contribute to that Disney magic. I've always enjoyed your contributions and humor on this thread. I hope you will keep in touch and enjoy being 'one of us'!


Thank you, I'll still be around here for a while.


jlundeen said:


> I bet you can't wait to show up and NOT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING...  ha ha ha


I'll be on the lookout for the purple tray.


haileymarie92 said:


> WDW is losing a good one!


And I'm leaving too.


----------



## yulilin3

I just want to say THANK YOU @FastPasser.  You have been a source of invaluable info and snappy humor  enjoy your retirement.


----------



## cw517

Coming out as a lurker to say that we'll be there on the 6th! It's a party of 5 including my mother-in-law who is coming on her first ever trip to Disney World. This will also be our first night of the trip! The rest of the group will be me, my husband, my 13 year old son and 16 year old daughter. The four of us did the Star Wars Dessert party back in May 2014 when we were there for Star Wars Weekends. We haven't seen the new version yet. So excited!


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I just want to say THANK YOU FastPasser.  You have been a source of invaluable info and snappy humor  enjoy your retirement.


You're welcome, couldn't do it without you.


cw517 said:


> Coming out as a lurker to say that we'll be there on the 6th!


I'll be on the lookout at check in.


----------



## kristidiaz1

Heading out to the party...so excited!


----------



## kat_lh

@FastPasser. are you there tonight?


----------



## FastPasser.

kat_lh said:


> @FastPasser. are you there tonight?


Nope, tomorrow night.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, tomorrow night.


I hope they're going to have a party for you! They don't have any idea how much you add to the enjoyment of the rest of us for the Star Wars party. Haven't tried the Frozen party yet but plan to in February. Maybe if you're around then, we will stumble across each other's path.  Still waiting for them to release dates for that for our travel dates.


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> I hope they're going to have a party for you!.


Why yes they are having a party, it's called the Star Wars dessert party. So what if they have it every night. Tomorrow night, it's my party.

Seriously though, that's what the "Service Celebration" party in Nov at MK is for. Current CMs celebrating a milestone anniversary and current year retirees are invited. It's a big deal.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Why yes they are having a party, it's called the Star Wars dessert party. So what if they have it every night. Tomorrow night, it's my party.
> 
> Seriously though, that's what the "Service Celebration" party in Nov at MK is for. Current CMs celebrating a milestone anniversary and current year retirees are invited. It's a big deal.


Do they give you a big parade? Do you get to wave a wand and marched down Main Street? I would pay big money to see that!

Edited: better yet, how about doing the Tinkerbell flight from the castle to Tomorrowland? they should let everyone do that at least once! It looks like a blast!


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> better yet, how about doing the Tinkerbell flight from the castle to Tomorrowland? they should let everyone do that at least once! It looks like a blast!


I'm up for that as long as I don't have to wear the TB costume.


----------



## dedesmith32

So I was really hoping that we would get to do this party but it looks like it won’t be happening in December when we are there  so disappointed!


----------



## chuff88

Okay, I'm back from vacation and finally catching up on posting.

My mom and I attended this party on 9/30 and loved it. We both really enjoyed the desserts, as well as the savory selections. I particularly loved the different mousse domes. The liquid nitrogen Nutella was definitely a big hit. I can't recall which cocktails we chose, but I know we both enjoyed them.

We really enjoyed having a reserved time to meet Kylo Ren, but the real highlight for us was that we took the opportunity to meet Chewbacca as well. I was wearing my PORGS tee and my Porg earrings, and Chewie's reaction was just priceless. I have a picture of him hugging me that might be my favorite from the entire trip. I know this isn't a perk to the dessert party specifically, but it really was a highlight.

The view of the show was great, and all of the cast members we interacted with were excellent. I would definitely recommend this event to anyone.


----------



## ninafeliz

Recently booked for October 27th!  I had planned to skip this event this trip, but DH loves it and just the other day asked me if we were doing the Star Wars dessert party!  So now we are!  It will be our first time since the changes, our last time was in June and was just days before they added chairs and changed around the food, so we'll get to try something slightly new this time.  In June our kids were chosen to lead the stormtroopers, which made the party even more special!


----------



## RL Gutz

Ok, today I was filling a gap in my January trip plan and decided to sign my party up for the Star Wars dessert party. Not knowing much about this event, I was trying to find out more. We like food, we like preferred viewing. Seems like a winner based on the comments!


----------



## ninafeliz

RL Gutz said:


> Ok, today I was filling a gap in my January trip plan and decided to sign my party up for the Star Wars dessert party. Not knowing much about this event, I was trying to find out more. We like food, we like preferred viewing. Seems like a winner based on the comments!



We love it, we've done it 4 times and will soon do a 5th.  We aren't willing to wait a long time and jostle for good spots fighting the crowd, so dessert parties are right up our alley for that.  The desserts and drinks are a great bonus - my kids love the "free" mickey bars (hope they still have them). I thought the viewing area was pretty good after the move to the closer, slightly raise area.  Arguably a little close, but not too much so and having plenty of guaranteed room without having to look for a spot is so worth it IMO!  We haven't done it since the menu change and seating was added, though, so I can't comment on the current exact event.  However, the lack of seating was always our #1 complaint so i can't see how it got anything but better!


----------



## FastPasser.

chuff88 said:


> I would definitely recommend this event to anyone.


Glad you enjoyed it, so disappointed that I wasn't there.


ninafeliz said:


> In June our kids were chosen to lead the stormtroopers, which made the party even more special!


I think you have that backwards, the Stormtroopers were chosen to lead your kids. What day in June did you attend?


----------



## FastPasser.

Well former SWaGS dessert party attendees, going all the way back to when it took place outdoors. It's been great fun meeting many, many of you face to face and selecting many of you as the "Guide family of the night". Last Saturday night was my last SWaGS party and as usual I selected the family. It was also my last night as a CM. I chose to spend the last week doing dessert parties by the WS Lagoon at Epcot and at the Launch Bay. Unfortunately for you, I'm now retired from Disney but not from here, so I'll still be here to harass and annoy you.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Reports are in that Jedi Training will be closing on both coasts. https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/ 
Supposedly the last date is Nov. 3rd.

I'd never thought I'd ever see a cut back of this caliber, especially since this experience was so popular. 

I'm wondering if at this point they are going to cut out toilet paper and you will have to bring your own.

~NM


----------



## SLim501

Ninja Mom said:


> Reports are in that Jedi Training will be closing on both coasts. https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> Supposedly the last date is Nov. 3rd.
> 
> I'd never thought I'd ever see a cut back of this caliber, especially since this experience was so popular.
> 
> I'm wondering if at this point they are going to cut out toilet paper and you will have to bring your own.
> 
> ~NM



I just read this and I went to Disney's website and it still listing show dates after November 3 even though that article says it doesn't.   We are in HS on the 9th and my son was really looking forward to Jedi Training.


----------



## SLim501

I just read this article from the Orange County Register and it says that Jedi Training at Disneyland is closing.  The last line of the article stated that the closing at Disneyland does not affect the Jedi Training in HS

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/10/09/disneyland-will-cancel-its-jedi-training-academy/


----------



## qbmillar

I finally decided to just go ahead and book the party!  It will be a birthday surprise for DS turning 5, so I can’t wait to see his reaction   He is a diehard Star Wars fan & has seen almost all of the movies at this point...he knows more random SW info than some adults!  Saturday can’t come quick enough!!


----------



## ninafeliz

FastPasser. said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, so disappointed that I wasn't there.
> I think you have that backwards, the Stormtroopers were chosen to lead your kids. What day in June did you attend?



Haha, I guess you’re right, they were behind the stormtroopers!  I guess they were leading the _guests_.  For some reason leading sticks in my head as to what they did .  Either way, it was fun for them and for us to watch them be excited to be chosen!

We attended on Friday June 15th.

I’m trying to add a pic, crossing my fingers it works.


----------



## jlundeen

FastPasser. said:


> Well former SWaGS dessert party attendees, going all the way back to when it took place outdoors. It's been great fun meeting many, many of you face to face and selecting many of you as the "Guide family of the night". Last Saturday night was my last SWaGS party and as usual I selected the family. It was also my last night as a CM. I chose to spend the last week doing dessert parties by the WS Lagoon at Epcot and at the Launch Bay. Unfortunately for you, I'm now retired from Disney but not from here, so I'll still be here to harass and annoy you.


Harrass away my friend!  Welcome to retirement!


----------



## qbmillar

FastPasser. said:


> Well former SWaGS dessert party attendees, going all the way back to when it took place outdoors. It's been great fun meeting many, many of you face to face and selecting many of you as the "Guide family of the night". Last Saturday night was my last SWaGS party and as usual I selected the family. It was also my last night as a CM. I chose to spend the last week doing dessert parties by the WS Lagoon at Epcot and at the Launch Bay. Unfortunately for you, I'm now retired from Disney but not from here, so I'll still be here to harass and annoy you.



Thank you so much for all of the amazing info!  Happy retirement!


----------



## FastPasser.

ninafeliz said:


> I’m trying to add a pic, crossing my fingers it works.


Great photo.


----------



## Cluelyss

SLim501 said:


> I just read this and I went to Disney's website and it still listing show dates after November 3 even though that article says it doesn't.   We are in HS on the 9th and my son was really looking forward to Jedi Training.


Speaking of JTA - how have signups been recently? Our HS day is after MNSSHP, so we will not make rope drop (hoping to arrive between 10 and 11). Still a chance to get in, or should we not even bother trying?


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> Speaking of JTA - how have signups been recently? Our HS day is after MNSSHP, so we will not make rope drop (hoping to arrive between 10 and 11). Still a chance to get in, or should we not even bother trying?


I've walked by recently around  noonish and there will still spots available


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I've walked by recently around  noonish and there will still spots available


Awesome - great to hear! Thank you


----------



## Vickie1016

FastPasser. said:


> Well former SWaGS dessert party attendees, going all the way back to when it took place outdoors. It's been great fun meeting many, many of you face to face and selecting many of you as the "Guide family of the night". Last Saturday night was my last SWaGS party and as usual I selected the family. It was also my last night as a CM. I chose to spend the last week doing dessert parties by the WS Lagoon at Epcot and at the Launch Bay. Unfortunately for you, I'm now retired from Disney but not from here, so I'll still be here to harass and annoy you.




Congrats on your retirement!  Thank you for providing so much insight and helping make many special memories for all!!


----------



## CJK

Do we know if Jedi Training in DHS is continuing? I read the rumor that it's leaving (just like the Disneyland one), but then I've also read that it's NOT true. Anyone know the story?


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Do we know if Jedi Training in DHS is continuing? I read the rumor that it's leaving (just like the Disneyland one), but then I've also read that it's NOT true. Anyone know the story?


It’s continuing for now...

(It very likely will eventually end and move into SWGE)


----------



## Skywise

rteetz said:


> It’s continuing for now...
> 
> (It very likely will eventually end and move into SWGE)


From the articles it's suggested that might be the case - but why not SAY that instead of saying it's ending?


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

It's not closing...
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-cfb-tourism-jedi-training-20181010-story.html


----------



## rteetz

Brandilovesdisney said:


> It's not closing...
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-cfb-tourism-jedi-training-20181010-story.html


It's not closing *yet*...


----------



## kat_lh

Cluelyss said:


> Speaking of JTA - how have signups been recently? Our HS day is after MNSSHP, so we will not make rope drop (hoping to arrive between 10 and 11). Still a chance to get in, or should we not even bother trying?



We just did it on 10/7. There were EMH hours in place so my husband took my son to sign up. He went to the old sign up spot first and so was a few minutes late getting there. His text to me was at 8:09. The earliest he could get was the 11 am slot. 

By that showtime, all the slots were full for the rest of the day. 

This was the Sunday of a holiday weekend so that probably had something to do with it.


----------



## Cluelyss

kat_lh said:


> We just did it on 10/7. There were EMH hours in place so my husband took my son to sign up. He went to the old sign up spot first and so was a few minutes late getting there. His text to me was at 8:09. The earliest he could get was the 11 am slot.
> 
> By that showtime, all the slots were full for the rest of the day.
> 
> This was the Sunday of a holiday weekend so that probably had something to do with it.


Thank you. We’ll be there on a non EMH Thursday, so hopefully that will up our odds, but your experience is exactly what I’m worried will happen!


----------



## QueenElinor

vinotinto said:


> Ok, just reviewed the last 25 pages or so, let me know if my summary below sounds accurate.
> 
> Dessert party changed in July.
> There are now some savory items (cheese, charcuterie, hummus, and flat crackers) in addition to desserts.
> Desserts are not Star Wars-themed anymore.
> It includes a few adult beverage options: 3 mixed drinks, 3 beers, a red wine and a white wine.
> There are now assigned tables and seating during the dessert portion.
> You still get a souvenir stein.
> There isn't a meet and get, but at that time it's not hard to meet the Launch Bay characters.
> You are walked from the desserts at Launch Bay to a platform (?) in front of the Chinese Theater.
> The view of the show and fireworks is good and not crowded.
> Only issue with the view is that it's a little too close to the Chinese theater.


Thank you for this! I started and just got overwhelmed, there is quite a bit of great SW stuff that is unrelated to the Galactic Dessert Party per se.
I don't know if Yulady reads all the posts, but wow, it would be wonderful to break the thread down into specific topics. There is so much for a SW fan to wade through here! 900 pages and counting!


----------



## Cynergy

FastPasser. said:


> Well former SWaGS dessert party attendees, going all the way back to when it took place outdoors. It's been great fun meeting many, many of you face to face and selecting many of you as the "Guide family of the night". Last Saturday night was my last SWaGS party and as usual I selected the family. It was also my last night as a CM. I chose to spend the last week doing dessert parties by the WS Lagoon at Epcot and at the Launch Bay. Unfortunately for you, I'm now retired from Disney but not from here, so I'll still be here to harass and annoy you.



I never got to "meet" you face to face, though we did probably interact at some point. We did the party in August 2016, which was before I was aware of you posting on here. Thank you for the insider info that you've provided it is much appreciated. Enjoy your retirement.

Edit: fix context.


----------



## FastPasser.

Cynergy said:


> Thank you for the insider info that you've provided it is much appreciated. Enjoy your retirement.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> Well former SWaGS dessert party attendees, going all the way back to when it took place outdoors. It's been great fun meeting many, many of you face to face and selecting many of you as the "Guide family of the night". Last Saturday night was my last SWaGS party and as usual I selected the family. It was also my last night as a CM. I chose to spend the last week doing dessert parties by the WS Lagoon at Epcot and at the Launch Bay. Unfortunately for you, I'm now retired from Disney but not from here, so I'll still be here to harass and annoy you.


Thank you, FP, for all your help here on this thread, as well as over the years here on the dis. Looking forward to seeing you continue here on the dis, maybe not with quite as much insider info, but I'm willing to bet you will still have your connections.   

Enjoy your well deserved retirement, enjoying life with your wife and family.      You've had a good run.   

I, along with many here, appreciate all you have done over the years.  These two little guys, Jeremy and Christopher, appreciated your knowing some of the folks on the Dark Side.    My daughter, Natalie, and I do also. 

Enjoy, FP, and thank you.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Has anyone heard of “star war days” at HS.  And what exactly is this.  Thanks


----------



## soniam

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Has anyone heard of “star war days” at HS.  And what exactly is this.  Thanks



There used to be Star Wars Weekends, but I think 2014 was the last year for that. I don't think there will be anything like that again. There may be more info in the previous Star Wars thread that @yulilin3 also started a couple of years ago. They sometimes have special things going on in the park, like food, pins, shirts, for events like May the Force and May the Sith (5/4 & 5/5).


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> These two little guys, Jeremy and Christopher, appreciated your knowing some of the folks on the Dark Side. My daughter, Natalie, and I do also.


That was a nice night, I was able to make a Magical Moment for the kids and also meet Dan Murphy.
​


----------



## yulilin3

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Has anyone heard of “star war days” at HS.  And what exactly is this.  Thanks


SWW sadly had it's last year 2015. They now have Star Wars Galactic Nights, so far they have done 3, coinciding with release of movies and SW Celebration. There are rumors that SWW might return once Galaxy's Edge is completed


----------



## JediMom43014

kat_lh said:


> We just did it on 10/7. There were EMH hours in place so my husband took my son to sign up. *He went to the old sign up spot first* and so was a few minutes late getting there. His text to me was at 8:09. The earliest he could get was the 11 am slot.
> 
> By that showtime, all the slots were full for the rest of the day.
> 
> This was the Sunday of a holiday weekend so that probably had something to do with it.



@kat_lh Where is the new sign up spot? We are looking to go to TS EMM then right to sign up (since DD is too small for TOT and RNRC).


----------



## Lucy2939

I have some quick questions about the Star Wars dessert party.  I tried to search but it is really overwhelming this thread   Or it is probably just me.

We are thinking of going Saturday, Oct. 27 and the ticket we are thinking about say 7:00.  Does that mean we check in at 7:00?  What time are the fireworks?

Is there seating now while you eat the desserts?

Is there seating while we watch the fireworks?

Are the desserts and such unlimited?  

Thank you so much....


----------



## ninafeliz

Lucy2939 said:


> I have some quick questions about the Star Wars dessert party.  I tried to search but it is really overwhelming this thread   Or it is probably just me.
> 
> We are thinking of going Saturday, Oct. 27 and the ticket we are thinking about say 7:00.  1. Does that mean we check in at 7:00?  What time are the fireworks?
> 
> 2. Is there seating now while you eat the desserts?
> 
> 3. Is there seating while we watch the fireworks?
> 
> 4. Are the desserts and such unlimited?
> 
> Thank you so much....



I'll take a stab, others will correct or elaborate if I'm wrong 

1. 7:00 is when the party starts, you can actually check in quite a bit earlier and in reality usually the party actually starts at 6:45 and you can get in then.  The show is later - I didn't look on the Disney site to see what time it is your night, probably 8:30 I'm thinking.

2.  Yes, there is seating now inside the Launch bay while you eat desserts. 

3.  No seating outside in the viewing area, except a small curb in the back that one row of people can sit on (also only works if the people in front of you sit as well)

4. Unlimited desserts and drinks. You can also take some out to the viewing area with you if you like.

Have fun!


----------



## pmaurer74

do you think there will be a Galactic nights Dec. 20, 2019? I have to plan my December trip next year in January and AP renewals. I was not sure with it being close to Christmas and Galaxy Edge opening if they would still have it.


----------



## rteetz

pmaurer74 said:


> do you think there will be a Galactic nights Dec. 20, 2019? I have to plan my December trip next year in January and AP renewals. I was not sure with it being close to Christmas and Galaxy Edge opening if they would still have it.


I think once SWGE opens Galactic nights will change or go away.


----------



## kat_lh

JediMom43014 said:


> @kat_lh Where is the new sign up spot? We are looking to go to TS EMM then right to sign up (since DD is too small for TOT and RNRC).



Over by the Indiana Jones gift shop. There’s a little covered area they use now.


----------



## FastPasser.

Update, the SW dessert party and SWaGS show were added to the NYE schedule, surprise!!!
And the JBJB dessert party will be at 8:00 and the show will be at 9:30. The SW dessert party will take place 10:30 and SWaGS is at midnight.


----------



## MalamuteMom

Is there still interest in another review from a DIS newbie? I haven't posted here before, but have been lurking on the thread and always enjoy reading the reviews. 

My husband and I attended Oct. 22. Unfortunately, this was not my favorite event; I probably wouldn't do it again, although I would try another dessert party. That said, there were still lots of good elements, let me break it down.

Good

'Seating' for the show was amazing. We sat in the back per recommendations on this board and had a great view; luckily no one stood up, we all just sat on the ground. It felt like the show was being put on privately for the party because there was no one else in front of us
There was a surprisingly good selection of non-dessert foods (a whole table just for this)
Drinks were good. I loved the margarita and could taste the tequila. The 'mix' was pre-made, but the alcohol was added separately. When I got my 'last call' drink, they gave me a bigger cup than they had been giving out during the party, so I had plenty to take with me to the show
Food was pretty good - lemon/citrus dome was my favorite, my husband preferred the nutella dessert
There was seating 
Cast members at the event were super nice and very on top of clearing the tables of old plates and cups
Meeting Kilo Ren was awesome, although he had a short wait even for non-party guests
Stormtroppers were not just passing through, they were in the party interacting with guests 
Not so good

I did not actually like the show that much (had not seen it before). It was good to see once, but I wouldn't necessarily want to see it again. I just like classic Disney and Star Wars more than the new films I guess? 
I wish there was a little more variety of desserts. That seems complain-y but there were lots of cupcakes and domes. The frozen nutella and bread pudding were cool though. The main problem was there was almost nothing crunchy 
It was hard to move around. I would've liked to eat some then walk around then eat some more. It felt a little to crowded/short to do this
Sitting with random people - the people we sat with were nice enough, but it was still awkward and one of them was a little complain-y about the value of the event for the cost, which you should really not even think about while you are at the party
Blue milk dessert 
Not sure what to do with my stein, although I'm glad I got Darth Vader
Did not have time to visit Chewy or BB-8, lines were still quite long at the end of the day
If I had a do over, I would check in then meet BB-8 and/or Chewy without worrying about getting the 'max party time'. I can eat enough to be stuffed relatively quickly, I didn't need to be in the party space the whole time and was getting antsy at the end, especially since it was really hard to move around with all the tables. I would also schedule this earlier in the vacation so I would have more appetite for a buffet of desserts. I would say it would still be worth it if you liked the show, which is why I would try another dessert party for a show I like more. I would actually do this one again if they gave me priority seat to Fantasmic instead lol! Sorry, hope this wasn't too much of a downer!


----------



## yulilin3

@MalamuteMom any and all reviews are appreciated. 
I do like to remind people that the meet and greets other than Kylo are not included in the party,  so if they are a priority try and do it earlier in the day.


----------



## FastPasser.

MalamuteMom said:


> I did not actually like the show that much (had not seen it before). It was good to see once, but I wouldn't necessarily want to see it again.


Fair criticism, but to be fair, the party and show are two entirely separate offerings. In fact, there is no guarantee of a show if you do the party.


MalamuteMom said:


> It was hard to move around. I would've liked to eat some then walk around then eat some more. It felt a little to crowded/short to do this


Some areas of the venue will feel more crowded than others, but it all depends on how many people attend the party on a given night.


MalamuteMom said:


> Sitting with random people - the people we sat with were nice enough, but it was still awkward and one of them was a little complain-y about the value of the event for the cost, which you should really not even think about while you are at the party


Some Guests are unaware that it is a possibility and a probility for parties of less than five to be seated with another party. However it is clearly noted on the party's MDE webpage. 
*"Seating is available banquet-style, where Guests may be seated with other parties."*


MalamuteMom said:


> Not sure what to do with my stein, although I'm glad I got Darth Vader


From the feedback I've received over the years, many SW fans just display the steins as part of their SW collection. That's what I've done, I've never actually used any of them.


MalamuteMom said:


> Did not have time to visit Chewy or BB-8, lines were still quite long at the end of the day


As Yulilin 3 posted, do all other non Kilo Ren M&Gs before the party.


MalamuteMom said:


> Sorry, hope this wasn't too much of a downer!


Not a problem. With the number of positive reviews out there, a negative review adds some  balance.


----------



## MalamuteMom

Thank you FastPasser and Yulinlin 3 for the clarifications. I do want to note that I was aware we would likely be seated with other people and that the non-Kylo character greets were not included, although I was hoping the waits might be short enough at the end of the day to hit one (characters are not a huge priority for me, but they are fun with low waits). So it was my hopes that weren't met rather than my expectations, if that makes sense. 

We may also just have had some of the less desirable seats - we were up against the wall by the buffet stations so there was a lot of traffic and I could not get out unless my husband got up due to how close together the tables were. Obviously, people want seating and it makes sense that without it, it would be impossible with kids, but I am guessing the party felt more open with cocktail tables.  The crowed feeling was specifically due to the tables - there was never really a long line for food or drinks. 

I may have also just built the party up too much because it seems everything I read said this was the best party and it was so great. Honestly, I probably would have loved it if I found the show amazing. Since I, personally, didn't, it left the evening feeling a bit flat for me, which tinted my experience, even if that's not a fair assessment of the party itself, as FastPasser pointed out. 

I think I also should have done more research on the Launch Bay itself because I was kind of confused on the layout and wasn't sure how to experience it as part of the party. Overall, I felt the party was actually a little too long for just desserts and Kylo, but not quite long enough to do something else within it. However, I may have felt differently if I planned it a little better or had more experience with the Launch Bay. So, for anyone that has a hard time eating and making conversation with strangers for the length of the party time, I bet if you do some research you will be able to plan to use your time better than we did. I normally plan everything, but for this I was like - yay we will just show up and eat and it will be fun. Should've known - always have a plan! Hopefully, this experience will help someone else out.


----------



## ChiCat

MalamuteMom I appreciate your review. We are headed to the party 1/7/19 and I have always been skeptical of the dessert parties but we want to try something new so I booked it! I’m heading into it without only moderate expectations lol. Honestly watching the video from DisneyFoodBlog I would have booked the Frozen dessert party but we are doing the DestiNations tour in Epcot so I wanted to break up the special activities and not have them all at the same park. I have never seen the Star Wars show but it also sounds like it might not be great, there’s no fireworks!?


----------



## MalamuteMom

ChiCat I'm sure you will still have fun, especially with your expectations set appropriately. It wasn't a bad time for me, just not as good as I was hoping when lots of other things in our trip met or exceeded what we had in mind. 

I would call it a projection show with effects, some of which were small fireworks. Maybe it was an off night or I am mis-remembering, but I don't remember any big 'sky bloom' fireworks.


----------



## FastPasser.

MalamuteMom said:


> ChiCat I'm sure you will still have fun, especially with your *expectations set appropriately*.


That's very important.


MalamuteMom said:


> I would call it a projection show with effects, some of which were small fireworks. Maybe it was an off night or I am mis-remembering, but I don't remember any big 'sky bloom' fireworks.


No, you're not mis-remembering, it's mainly a projection show. There weren't a lot of conventional high altitude fireworks to begin with and those were suspended. I'm not a fan of projections and the uneven projection surfaces don't help. Although I've been at the show hundreds of times, I was one and done. Being a SW fan heightens one's enjoyment.


ChiCat said:


> I’m heading into it without only moderate expectations lol. Honestly watching the video from DisneyFoodBlog I would have booked the Frozen dessert party


Although you don't have to be a serious SW fan in order to enjoy the SW dessert party, it does help. IMO, I think the Frozen party may be a better choice for you.


----------



## ksromack

Ninja Mom said:


> I'm wondering if at this point they are going to cut out toilet paper and you will have to bring your own.
> 
> ~NM


  Funny you should mention it but I've often thought of bringing our own tp! 


@FastPasser I so wished we could have met you in person.  Your insight has been invaluable for so many!  Looking forward to our JBJB dessert party in one month and my dh and I really enjoyed the SW party earlier this month.


----------



## QueenElinor

@MalamuteMom thanks for the review, especially of the show itself.
Ultimately, we have decided that since we'll be club level, we can have a dessert party back at the BWI and watch a bit of the Illuminations fireworks instead. Which is okay, I am the SW fan in the family anyway and can check out the shows & Launch Bay during the day while the family rides ToT & RnR since I can't ride those.


----------



## FastPasser.

ksromack said:


> FastPasser I so wished we could have met you in person.


Thank you, I do miss that part.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> Although you don't have to be a serious SW fan in order to enjoy the SW dessert party, it does help. IMO, I think the Frozen party may be a better choice for you.



Just building off of this, I am definitely a Star Wars fan and my mom is much less of one, and I enjoyed the show much more than she did, but I think our enjoyment of the party itself was about equal. That said, I would probably do it again and I don't know that she would, I think largely because of the show aspect (even though it's not guaranteed to happen). We did both really enjoy meeting Kylo as part of the party and Chewbacca on our own, though. Meeting Chewbacca was probably a trip highlight for both of us.


----------



## sailored

Hello! I have celiac disease and must eat gluten free. Does anyone have experience with the gluten free offerings?


----------



## FastPasser.

sailored said:


> Hello! I have celiac disease and must eat gluten free. Does anyone have experience with the gluten free offerings?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/


----------



## ninafeliz

sailored said:


> Hello! I have celiac disease and must eat gluten free. Does anyone have experience with the gluten free offerings?



We did the party last Saturday and my DH has a gluten allergy.  He was told to talk to the chef at the nitro table when we went in.  That chef got another chef, who brought him out a bag of GF desserts (a (terrible) dinner roll, a decent muffin, a packaged cookie and brownie (the same brand they have had for quite a while around Disney), and 2 chocolate bars).  I might have forgotten something.  The chef also walked him down the buffet to tell him what he could eat.  In a nutshell, he could eat everything on the lower tier from the savory table and everything on the upper tier from the desserts table.  I don’t remember offhand the names of the options that were Gf, just that they had some things that were GF without being altered.  He could also have the nitro Nutella, ice cream,  fresh fruit topping, and mickey bars.  In addition he had wine, I’m not sure about the mixed drinks because he wasn’t interested in them.  It was a decent selection, we mainly do it for the reserved viewing area but the GF choices are not bad.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Hi all. Apologies for not having kept up with all the changes but we had been thinking we weren't going to Disney next year but things changed. 

And I'm considering the SW dessert party. I read a couple pages back but still have some questions. 

Someone said the fireworks portion of the show were suspended. Was that just a weather thing or have they actually removed the fireworks from the show? 

Do you still need to leave the party before the storm troopers escort you to get a good viewing spot? 

With the reserved tables is it still recommended to get to the party early?

Thank you all so much.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Hi all. Apologies for not having kept up with all the changes but we had been thinking we weren't going to Disney next year but things changed.
> 
> And I'm considering the SW dessert party. I read a couple pages back but still have some questions.
> 
> Someone said the fireworks portion of the show were suspended. Was that just a weather thing or have they actually removed the fireworks from the show?
> 
> Do you still need to leave the party before the storm troopers escort you to get a good viewing spot?
> 
> With the reserved tables is it still recommended to get to the party early?
> 
> Thank you all so much.


There are still fireworks just not the higher/ bigger ones
Best spots are in the back of viewing area and to the left,  I would still leave a couple of minutes before the pack
Not necessary to arrive early, just at the start of the party to take advantage of the entire time


----------



## kpd6901

FWIW, the holiday spirit has me hoping for some Life Day celebrations at Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## Ladyfish77

ninafeliz said:


> The chef also walked him down the buffet to tell him what he could eat. In a nutshell, he could eat everything on the lower tier from the savory table and everything on the upper tier from the desserts table. I don’t remember offhand the names of the options that were Gf, just that they had some things that were GF without being altered. He could also have the nitro Nutella, ice cream, fresh fruit topping, and mickey bars.


Did this allow him to choose items before anyone else?  The issue with buffets is that there can be cross contamination by people using the same serving spoon (or whatever) to pick up gluten free items and items with gluten--it contaminates everything.


----------



## ninafeliz

Ladyfish77 said:


> Did this allow him to choose items before anyone else?  The issue with buffets is that there can be cross contamination by people using the same serving spoon (or whatever) to pick up gluten free items and items with gluten--it contaminates everything.


No, when the chef walked him it was early in the party but it was already going on and people were already eating.  As far as I know the chef did not offer to bring fresh trays from the back for him to take from first, but I’ll bet they would do that if you asked.  That’s not a huge deal for them, they have the food ready to go when needed, they would just have to offer it to you first, then put the rest on the table.  If you don’t ask about that, then the risk of contamination from other guests actions would be there, and you would have to decide for yourself based on your reaction and what the likelihood of contamination seemed to you.  He had the Nutella and ice cream, I don’t think he had any of the non dessert or desserts from the buffet- I’m not sure why.  He isn’t big on sweets, but maybe he was also thinking about contamination and just didn’t want to deal with it/worry about it.  He isn’t one to ask for accommodations, where I would be asking for anything they would give me- just different people and personalities.


----------



## FastPasser.

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> With the reserved tables is it still recommended to get to the party early?


Assuming that policy is the same as it has been in the previous two years, it's usual and customary for the party to begin up to 15  minutes before the advertised start time. IE, if you arrive on time, a good chunk of the guests will have already entered. As tables are preassigned and the F&B lines tend to be short, it won't make a difference in that regard, it's just that your time in party area will be a little shorter.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

yulilin3 said:


> There are still fireworks just not the higher/ bigger ones
> Best spots are in the back of viewing area and to the left,  I would still leave a couple of minutes before the pack
> Not necessary to arrive early, just at the start of the party to take advantage of the entire time



Has that changed since May?  I'm just trying to gauge.  We have never seen the show (I blame my kids and their crazy need to sleep at night  ) but as we were leaving the park in May, we saw fireworks overhead that seemed normally high.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Has that changed since May?  I'm just trying to gauge.  We have never seen the show (I blame my kids and their crazy need to sleep at night  ) but as we were leaving the park in May, we saw fireworks overhead that seemed normally high.


Like I said they do have fireworks. 
The original show had fireworks launched from on top of the buildings and medium and higher ones launched from outside the park.  The higher one's are no longer launched,  this also applies to jbjb, I watched a video of this year's show and I could tell the difference


----------



## ChiCat

We are Star Wars fans so hopefully that helps


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> Like I said they do have fireworks.
> The original show had fireworks launched from on top of the buildings and medium and higher ones launched from outside the park.  The higher one's are no longer launched,  this also applies to jbjb, I watched a video of this year's show and I could tell the difference



I hope that's temporary because of the construction.


----------



## WhitneyMB

In need of a little reassurance—

My family is going to be there at Disney the last week in March (7-8 crowds predicted). The Star Wars fireworks are our first priority as far as evening shows for the week as it’s our favorite, so I set up two opportunities—in case of rain, sickness, etc.

Do both of these sound likereasonable times to make SW fireworks starting at 9:00pm and find a viewing spot that’s not awful? We’re willing to sit & wait about 30-40 minutes for a spot but probably no more. Fortunately the shortest person in our group is 5’9” (me)

Monday 5:00pm dinner Boathouse DS
Thursday 6:40pm dinner Sci Fi Dine In

Does this sound like reasonable dinner/fireworks timing?


----------



## veronica13

Hi All,
 I have a May trip planned and the Star Wars dessert party is at the top of the list - I have been checking weekly for our dates and nothing was coming up. I called today and the cast member told me that it was sold out for our entire stay 5/1-5/8. Does anyone have experience getting tickets from cancellations? I would need 5 total. Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

veronica13 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a May trip planned and the Star Wars dessert party is at the top of the list - I have been checking weekly for our dates and nothing was coming up. I called today and the cast member told me that it was sold out for our entire stay 5/1-5/8. Does anyone have experience getting tickets from cancellations? I would need 5 total. Thank you!


The dates for may are not posted yet,  in the next month or two that will be posted and then you can book


----------



## yulilin3

WhitneyMB said:


> In need of a little reassurance—
> 
> My family is going to be there at Disney the last week in March (7-8 crowds predicted). The Star Wars fireworks are our first priority as far as evening shows for the week as it’s our favorite, so I set up two opportunities—in case of rain, sickness, etc.
> 
> Do both of these sound likereasonable times to make SW fireworks starting at 9:00pm and find a viewing spot that’s not awful? We’re willing to sit & wait about 30-40 minutes for a spot but probably no more. Fortunately the shortest person in our group is 5’9” (me)
> 
> Monday 5:00pm dinner Boathouse DS
> Thursday 6:40pm dinner Sci Fi Dine In
> 
> Does this sound like reasonable dinner/fireworks timing?


Both sound good


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

yulilin3 said:


> The dates for may are not posted yet,  in the next month or two that will be posted and then you can book


Good information to know! Thank you.  I haven't seen them before and am really hoping to see on my next trip.  Will keep checking.


----------



## veronica13

yulilin3 said:


> The dates for may are not posted yet,  in the next month or two that will be posted and then you can book


Thank you - I was surprised when the CM said sold out - I will keep checking.


----------



## yulilin3

veronica13 said:


> Thank you - I was surprised when the CM said sold out - I will keep checking.


Unfortunately phone cm are not the best at info.  They are basically looking at the same website you and I are,  most are not even here in Orlando and have never visited the parks.


----------



## lothik2

We have SDD FP at 6:55, would it be worth it to get the SW dessert party still?  Not sure if we can get tickets or not being 3 weeks away but thought I would get advice first.  Husband is a huge SW fan.


----------



## yulilin3

lothik2 said:


> We have SDD FP at 6:55, would it be worth it to get the SW dessert party still?  Not sure if we can get tickets or not being 3 weeks away but thought I would get advice first.  Husband is a huge SW fan.


at what time is the party?


----------



## lothik2

yulilin3 said:


> at what time is the party?




Sorry 7pm


----------



## yulilin3

lothik2 said:


> Sorry 7pm


you'll be fine, maybe just miss about 10 minutes of party time. Get in fp line for Slinky at 6:50pm you should be off the ride by 7pm, the walk to the dessert party is about 5 minutes.


----------



## sunset7132

loved Hollywood studios at night in December


----------



## yulilin3

If you guys are looking for information on SWGE we have a whole new subforum here https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## Cramden

I watched a review from June and they showed guests at the Dessert Party sitting at Tables as opposed to standing at Hightops, Was that a special occasion or did they change to seating?  Thanks!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Cramden said:


> I watched a review from June and they showed guests at the Dessert Party sitting at Tables as opposed to standing at Hightops, Was that a special occasion or did they change to seating?  Thanks!


They changed the seating


----------



## yulilin3

Cramden said:


> I watched a review from June and they showed guests at the Dessert Party sitting at Tables as opposed to standing at Hightops, Was that a special occasion or did they change to seating?  Thanks!


Chairs have been available for a while now.


----------



## Cramden

Sweet! So much easier on kids who've been on their feet for a good chunk of the day.


----------



## DizFan13

DH and I are super excited to have this dessert party on our upcoming trip. We've been before (once way back when it started and the party was standing tables out on the Plaza and then since they've moved it to the launch bay). 

Our party is on February 2, and we also have tickets to the DAH. I'm wondering if anyone can help me plan the timing. Should we wait to get our DAH bands (not available until 7) after the dessert party and fireworks and check in at 6:45, or would we be safe to go get our bands first and check on for the party a little late? Some previous threads mention pre-assigned tables, which I don't remember from past parties, but if that's true, it seems like it wouldn't matter when we get there.


----------



## ChiCat

DizFan13 said:


> DH and I are super excited to have this dessert party on our upcoming trip. We've been before (once way back when it started and the party was standing tables out on the Plaza and then since they've moved it to the launch bay).
> 
> Our party is on February 2, and we also have tickets to the DAH. I'm wondering if anyone can help me plan the timing. Should we wait to get our DAH bands (not available until 7) after the dessert party and fireworks and check in at 6:45, or would we be safe to go get our bands first and check on for the party a little late? Some previous threads mention pre-assigned tables, which I don't remember from past parties, but if that's true, it seems like it wouldn't matter when we get there.



We were there on Monday and we had a pre-assigned table.


----------



## jlundeen

Sorry... I may have not been paying attention because I didn't have a trip coming up that we'd be able to do the SW dessert party - but NOW I DO....

I talked my hubby into a 45th anniversary trip that can take advantage of the room-only discount recently offered, so we'll be there in late September.  Any idea if the dessert party will still be running then? He's never gone to a dessert party, and I'd love to have him do it before it's gone.

Thanks....


----------



## FastPasser.

DizFan13 said:


> Some previous threads mention pre-assigned tables, which I don't remember from past parties, but if that's true, it seems like it wouldn't matter when we get there.


That's correct


jlundeen said:


> Any idea if the dessert party will still be running then?


I can envision it being discontinued in it's current form and location due to GE opening. I suspect that it will still be offered in Sept. I'll ask.


----------



## islandsnoopy

ChiCat said:


> We were there on Monday and we had a pre-assigned table.



What was the souvenir?  Last time we attended it was a Captain Phasma stein.  Thanks!


----------



## otten

Hoping May dates are bookable soon. This and EMM are the last things left to book.


----------



## sunshine girl

ChiCat said:


> We were there on Monday and we had a pre-assigned table.





islandsnoopy said:


> What was the souvenir?  Last time we attended it was a Captain Phasma stein.  Thanks!



Would love to know what the souvenir is too. I booked this party for 2/2 once I realized Disney had scheduled an after hours party at DHS for our day at DHS... thereby potentially increasing the crowds for the show. The reason I booked is mainly to get a good spot for the fireworks for our party of 7. But I’d like to get a cool souvenir for the kids too!


----------



## yulilin3

Last I heard the souvenir is the Darth Vader stein


----------



## SweetSerenity

yulilin3 said:


> Last I heard the souvenir is the Darth Vader stein



This was the souvenir in November when we went


----------



## DizFan13

SweetSerenity said:


> This was the souvenir in November when we went


That would be awesome. We have Chewie and Phasma, so Vader would be a new addition.


----------



## darthvaderusa

Does anyone know if there is seating while you watch the fireworks or is only standing?  My DS can't stand for long periods of time.  Thanks


----------



## DizFan13

darthvaderusa said:


> Does anyone know if there is seating while you watch the fireworks or is only standing?  My DS can't stand for long periods of time.  Thanks


Each time we've been, the viewing area is standing only. It sounds like they may give you seats during the actual dessert party now, which will be nice. CMs will lead your group from the party area to the viewing area a bit before the show starts, and you'll stand in that area until and through the fireworks. 

If it's a mobility issue, would it be worth renting an EVC for the evening? I think they let those using scooters to stay on them during the show.


----------



## SweetSerenity

darthvaderusa said:


> Does anyone know if there is seating while you watch the fireworks or is only standing?  My DS can't stand for long periods of time.  Thanks


In November, everyone sat on the ground. I leaned against a short wall. There were no seats for viewing the fireworks.


----------



## FastPasser.

darthvaderusa said:


> Does anyone know if there is seating while you watch the fireworks or is only standing? Thanks


It could be either, but very often sitting on the concrete surface is possible, but don't count on it. It will depend on how many people are there.


----------



## darthvaderusa

DizFan13 said:


> Each time we've been, the viewing area is standing only. It sounds like they may give you seats during the actual dessert party now, which will be nice. CMs will lead your group from the party area to the viewing area a bit before the show starts, and you'll stand in that area until and through the fireworks.
> 
> If it's a mobility issue, would it be worth renting an EVC for the evening? I think they let those using scooters to stay on them during the show.


Thanks!  My DW will have a EVC but DS is stubborn and refuses it!  KIDS!


----------



## jlundeen

darthvaderusa said:


> Thanks!  My DW will have a EVC but DS is stubborn and refuses it!  KIDS!


they also have the push wheelchairs if that would be a little easier for him to use. You could rent one for a day and it is considerably less expensive than the scooter.


----------



## marmar

For the last three months the site added the month on the 18th.  I am impatiently waiting for the first week. I don’t even want Star Wars day.

I’ll keep checking every day.


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> they also have the push wheelchairs if that would be a little easier for him to use. You could rent one for a day and it is considerably less expensive than the scooter.


Good point. If anyone needs a wheelchair at the party or for the viewing of the show, they are available free of charge. Just ask a party CM. They always have a couple standing by just for that purpose.


----------



## DizMinMouse

In September 2018, everyone sat on the ground since there is no seating. It was a Darth Vader Stein as the souvenir at that time. That was a fun dessert party. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## FastPasser.

The viewing area is not exclusively for party guests, it's shared with SW tour guests, invited Guests and VIP Guests. If the party is sold out and a lot of the people who took the SW tour show up and if any other Guests have been invited, which is common, it will be standing room only.


----------



## Mopedmom1

@FastPasser. So nice to see your face around here! How's retired life?


----------



## FastPasser.

Mopedmom1 said:


> @FastPasser. So nice to see your face around here! How's retired life?


Hey, I remember you. Retirement is fine but I do miss dealing with the Guests.


----------



## Mopedmom1

FastPasser. said:


> Hey, I remember you. Retirement is fine but I do miss dealing with the Guests.


I bet you do.  Especially the crazy stalker guests who insist you are at a party that you're actually not working.  Unless.........you just posted a fictitious picture to throw me off.


----------



## Ariel620

What is the earliest time to arrive for the SW dessert party? And what time do you recommend leaving to get the best spot for fireworks?


----------



## FastPasser.

Ariel620 said:


> What is the earliest time to arrive for the SW dessert party? And what time do you recommend leaving to get the best spot for fireworks?


Assuming things haven't changed over the past three months, if you mean getting into the actual party, I would check in 20 minutes before the advertised start time. You can check in much earlier but you will not be allowed to enter the party venue until about 15 minutes before the start of the party.

If you  don't want to be escorted to the viewing area by the Stormtroopers, I would leave when you start seeing Guests start to line up for the escort. And don't forget that you can take food & drinks to the viewing area.


----------



## Ariel620

FastPasser. said:


> Assuming things haven't changed over the past three months, if you mean getting into the actual party, I would check in 20 minutes before the advertised start time. You can check in much earlier but you will not be allowed to enter the party venue until about 15 minutes before the start of the party.
> 
> If you  don't want to be escorted to the viewing area by the Stormtroopers, I would leave when you start seeing Guests start to line up for the escort. And don't forget that you can take food & drinks to the viewing area.



Thanks! That's exactly what I wanted to know!


----------



## marmar

I've been checking daily for May to come available since December. normally the month opens on the 18th.  may did not open until today on MDE.  But when i try any date in may,MDE says nothing is available.  I waited on the phone for an hour this afternoon, and Disney Dine cannot book anything either. She tried to tell me to wait till 90 day window. BUT we are already in the 90 day window.

Has anyone else gotten a May date?  I guess I will keep trying every morning and see what happens.


----------



## ninafeliz

marmar said:


> I've been checking daily for May to come available since December. normally the month opens on the 18th.  may did not open until today on MDE.  But when i try any date in may,MDE says nothing is available.  I waited on the phone for an hour this afternoon, and Disney Dine cannot book anything either. She tried to tell me to wait till 90 day window. BUT we are already in the 90 day window.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a May date?  I guess I will keep trying every morning and see what happens.



If the dates just became blue and clickable on MDE, it usually takes between a half day and a day or so  before they are live and bookable.  So I would expect that they went up this am, and you'll be able to book either later tonight or tomorrow. The dates for EMM at The MK became blue yesterday and were bookabke this AM, and DHS EMM dates became blue this am but aren’t bookable yet. 

That is, if I understood your question correctly.  If not, sorry...  I didn’t go check MDE on my computer before anwering from my phone.


----------



## marmar

I tried again this morning and I was able to reserve.  Thank you


----------



## yulilin3

marmar said:


> I tried again this morning and I was able to reserve.  Thank you


it happens every month. Have fun at the party


----------



## glocon

marmar said:


> I've been checking daily for May to come available since December. normally the month opens on the 18th.  may did not open until today on MDE.  But when i try any date in may,MDE says nothing is available.  I waited on the phone for an hour this afternoon, and Disney Dine cannot book anything either. *She tried to tell me to wait till 90 day window. BUT we are already in the 90 day window.
> *
> Has anyone else gotten a May date?  I guess I will keep trying every morning and see what happens.



So reservations for the dessert party become available 90 days prior?
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> So reservations for the dessert party become available 90 days prior?
> Thanks!


no they don't. It's not on any set schedule


----------



## Windixon

I can see on the website that there is availability for a date I want in early May, but I just called to book, as I want to use a gift card, and I was told it was sold out for that date.
I mentioned that it shows as available online to book.  She just suggested I do it that way.  But I want to use my gift card!  Why would they not be able to make the reservation on there end if it is available on the website?


----------



## yulilin3

Windixon said:


> I can see on the website that there is availability for a date I want in early May, but I just called to book, as I want to use a gift card, and I was told it was sold out for that date.
> I mentioned that it shows as available online to book.  She just suggested I do it that way.  But I want to use my gift card!  Why would they not be able to make the reservation on there end if it is available on the website?


That's strange,  they basically see the same thing we do.  I would recommend calling again


----------



## Windixon

yulilin3 said:


> That's strange,  they basically see the same thing we do.  I would recommend calling again



I called again, this time I was able to get it booked! Yay! My first dessert party, and on May the Fourth!


----------



## yulilin3

I watched SW A Galactic Spectacular again last night after about 5 months without watching the show (last time it had to have been around Sept 2018) and I was happy to see they have added more light, fire and sound effects and fireworks from the rooftops of the adjacent buildings. I really enjoyed it. The fireworks in the back don't exist anymore, so the show is now centered, no need to go to the left of the viewing area at all. And I did not miss the bigger fireworks in the back, I actually had to go to the video and rewatch to see if there were any, and there aren't, so well done.


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> I watched SW A Galactic Spectacular again last night after about 5 months without watching the show (last time it had to have been around Sept 2018) and I was happy to see they have added more light, fire and sound effects and fireworks from the rooftops of the adjacent buildings. I really enjoyed it. The fireworks in the back don't exist anymore, so the show is now centered, no need to go to the left of the viewing area at all. And I did not miss the bigger fireworks in the back, I actually had to go to the video and rewatch to see if there were any, and there aren't, so well done.



I'm so happy to read this review! We've never seen them but with the way people had been talking lately, I was beginning to feel like there was maybe no point in making an effort to be there at night. Glad to know that isn't the case!


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm so happy to read this review! We've never seen them but with the way people had been talking lately, I was beginning to feel like there was maybe no point in making an effort to be there at night. Glad to know that isn't the case!


I mean I won't say it's the best show on property but if you are a star wars fan and are there at night it is worth the watch.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone.  
I know this is going to require a bit of guess work but do people think that the dessert party will be continued to be offered through the summer? 
July specifically
I am sitting on a March reservation but will be back again in July and this would actually work out better for us.
I doubt the July dates will be available to book ahead of my March trip but what do you think the chances are of the Star Wars fireworks and therefore dessert party will actually be running?
Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I know this is going to require a bit of guess work but do people think that the dessert party will be continued to be offered through the summer?
> July specifically
> I am sitting on a March reservation but will be back again in July and this would actually work out better for us.
> I doubt the July dates will be available to book ahead of my March trip but what do you think the chances are of the Star Wars fireworks and therefore dessert party will actually be running?
> Thanks!








but seriously, I don't see any of the SW offerings going away before Galaxy's Edge opens up


----------



## Iowamomof4

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I know this is going to require a bit of guess work but do people think that the dessert party will be continued to be offered through the summer?
> July specifically
> I am sitting on a March reservation but will be back again in July and this would actually work out better for us.
> I doubt the July dates will be available to book ahead of my March trip but what do you think the chances are of the Star Wars fireworks and therefore dessert party will actually be running?
> Thanks!



My newest strategy with Disney is, don't put off until tomorrow the thing you want to do that is available today, because things can change on a dime and no one knows what the future holds. If it were me, I would only wait if I'm okay with potentially never getting to do it.


----------



## Linda67

Iowamomof4 said:


> My newest strategy with Disney is, don't put off until tomorrow the thing you want to do that is available today, because things can change on a dime and no one knows what the future holds. If it were me, I would only wait if I'm okay with potentially never getting to do it.



Wise words!


----------



## Linda67

yulilin3 said:


> but seriously, I don't see any of the SW offerings going away before Galaxy's Edge opens up



Thanks!  I think I’m going to cancel and keep my fingers crossed for July.  I have done the party before so it wouldn’t be the end of the world if it’s not happening but I really hope it is!


----------



## yulilin3

feeling nostalgic today, reminiscing about Star Wars Weekends, I miss that event so much. Here are a couple of videos I made through the years I made these mostly to show people here on the Dis hot to get to certain places














Last year of Symphony in the Stars fireworks


----------



## FastPasser.

Ahh, good memories. I volunteered to do Audience Control a number of times and really enjoyed it.
The Symphony in the Stars fireworks finale was the best I'd ever seen. They should bring it back for GE's opening day.


----------



## denecarter

The Dessert Party added June sometime since last night.

Of course, I’m looking for July.


----------



## cakebaker

Iowamomof4 said:


> My newest strategy with Disney is, don't put off until tomorrow the thing you want to do that is available today, because things can change on a dime and no one knows what the future holds. If it were me, I would only wait if I'm okay with potentially never getting to do it.



I learned that lesson many years ago after our 1st trip to WDW. My daughters have never really forgiven me for promising to do do River Country “ next time”.


----------



## GPC0321

Booked the dessert party for June 25th! Excited! This will be the first time for that one!


----------



## Cramden

We did this tonight and had an amazing time! The show may not compare to HEA but the spread sure makes up for it. Savory selections included Hummus, Prosciutto, Capicola, Fresh Mozzarealla, Pita and Sun Dried Tomato Feta. Desserts were a step above the normal Dessert Party options and the addition of Adult Beverages make this a superior Dessert Event compared to others we've done. The center stage viewing area with plenty of space to spread out is also a plus.

In addition to the above we were selected as the Family of the Day and my daughter led out the Storm Troopers and the rest of the party to the viewing area. If that weren't enough there was a Blogging Event going on and we got to meet and enjoy some nice conversations with Ryno, Tim Tracker and Big Fat Panda. Quite a memorable evening!


----------



## GPC0321

Cramden said:


> If that weren't enough there was a Blogging Event going on and we got to meet and enjoy some nice conversations with Ryno, Tim Tracker and Big Fat Panda. Quite a memorable evening!


Oh, wow! Love all of those guys! 

Sounds like a great evening. Those savory options sound great! Reallllllly looking forward to this now!


----------



## Jedimike

FastPasser. said:


> Ahh, good memories. I volunteered to do Audience Control a number of times and really enjoyed it.
> The Symphony in the Stars fireworks finale was the best I'd ever seen. They should bring it back for GE's opening day.



Agree -- wish I could see this with my kids. My favorite fireworks show ever.


----------



## yulilin3

I followed some of the coverage of the SW Tour from Panda yesterday and he mentioned that he learned a lot of things he didn't know....now I do take that with a grain of salt because 1. the tour was paid for by Disney and 2. he usually is very enthusiastic/positive during all these media type events. 
A friend of mine did the tour when it first came out, we met here during the SWW years and became actual friends in real life  she's an avid SW fan and told me it wasn't worth it cause she didn't learn anything new, but now I'm seriously curious if they added extra info and I'm considering doing the tour....maybe


----------



## MommaBerd

Cramden said:


> We did this tonight and had an amazing time! The show may not compare to HEA but the spread sure makes up for it. Savory selections included Hummus, Prosciutto, Capicola, Fresh Mozzarealla, Pita and Sun Dried Tomato Feta. Desserts were a step above the normal Dessert Party options and the addition of Adult Beverages make this a superior Dessert Event compared to others we've done. The center stage viewing area with plenty of space to spread out is also a plus.
> 
> In addition to the above we were selected as the Family of the Day and my daughter led out the Storm Troopers and the rest of the party to the viewing area. If that weren't enough there was a Blogging Event going on and we got to meet and enjoy some nice conversations with Ryno, Tim Tracker and Big Fat Panda. Quite a memorable evening!



I haven't followed this thread in a REALLY long time. Would you mind letting me know what the "souvenir" is/was? It used to be a stein, but I don't know if it has changed or not.


----------



## Cramden

MommaBerd said:


> I haven't followed this thread in a REALLY long time. Would you mind letting me know what the "souvenir" is/was? It used to be a stein, but I don't know if it has changed or not.



Still is. Darth Vader Steins the night we were there.


----------



## MommaBerd

@Cramden - Thanks so much!


----------



## lovingeire

So WDW News Today is reporting the following from the shareholders meeting: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disney’s Hollywood Studios at the Walt Disney World Resort will officially open on August 29th, 2019.

Also reporting that there will be no FastPasses at opening for Smugglers Run.


----------



## DisneyMomma930

lovingeire said:


> So WDW News Today is reporting the following from the shareholders meeting: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disney’s Hollywood Studios at the Walt Disney World Resort will officially open on August 29th, 2019.
> 
> Also reporting that there will be no FastPasses at opening for Smugglers Run.


I’m totally ok with this. Our trip is 8/14-8/21 and we are not SW people and happy to leave before the chaos starts!!!


----------



## lovingeire

Disney Parks Blog Post: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...esort-august-29-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

lovingeire said:


> Disney Parks Blog Post: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...esort-august-29-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Visit the SWGE subforum at the top for even more info and fun


----------



## lovingeire

rteetz said:


> Visit the SWGE subforum at the top for even more info and fun



Way to suck me in to another thread....


----------



## HCinKC

FastPasser. said:


> Ahh, good memories. I volunteered to do Audience Control a number of times and really enjoyed it.
> The Symphony in the Stars fireworks finale was the best I'd ever seen. They should bring it back for GE's opening day.


I totally agree about SitS fireworks. I've seen a lot of shows at both coasts over the years, and this one was amongst the best!


----------



## yulilin3

lovingeire said:


> Way to suck me in to another thread....


 trying to keep information separate so that people find information faster. So we are keeping this thread on SW Launch Bay, SWGE, SWaGFFA show and MotFO show


----------



## TxTiggergal

So with SWGE opening on 8/29, what will be the fate of the dessert party? (I'm sorry if this info has already been posted; I haven't checked out this thread for awhile.) We have enjoyed it immensely on our past two trips and were hoping to do it again the first week in September of this year.


----------



## yulilin3

TxTiggergal said:


> So with SWGE opening on 8/29, what will be the fate of the dessert party? (I'm sorry if this info has already been posted; I haven't checked out this thread for awhile.) We have enjoyed it immensely on our past two trips and were hoping to do it again the first week in September of this year.


My guess is that they will continue running the show and dessert party, they will want people to leave Batuu and the show will entice people out of the land at night. But that is just a guess


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> My guess is that they will continue running the show and dessert party, they will want people to leave Batuu and the show will entice people out of the land at night. But that is just a guess


Kinda related because if the Launch Bay disappears after GE is fully open, the dessert party will lose it's venue, but have you heard what the fate of the Launch Bay will be?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Kinda related because if the Launch Bay disappears after GE is fully open, the dessert party will lose it's venue, but have you heard what the fate of the Launch Bay will be?


they have said that all SW current offerings will stay for the time being


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> they have said that all SW current offerings will stay for the time being


I wonder how long time being is? The Launch Bay is not that busy and it costs quite a bit to staff it, I have a feeling time being may be about 6 months after GE fully opens.


----------



## jlundeen

Here's a thought...  maybe after "time being" ends, the Dessert Party and Fireworks Show will no longer be Star Wars, and will revert to something more HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS generic, and the Dessert Party will return to the courtyard of the Chinese Theater....  just thinking that with a whole land dedicated to Star Wars, maybe there doesn't need to be such a presence in the rest of the park....


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> Here's a thought...  maybe after "time being" ends, the Dessert Party and Fireworks Show will no longer be Star Wars, and will revert to something more HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS generic, and the Dessert Party will return to the courtyard of the Chinese Theater....  just thinking that with a whole land dedicated to Star Wars, maybe there doesn't need to be such a presence in the rest of the park....


not sure about the courtyard since MMRR is opening soon and that will be popular and probably the queue might spill onto the courtyard.
I'm also thinking they will continue with SW offerings outside the land for those poor souls that cannot get into the land


----------



## FastPasser.

jlundeen said:


> Here's a thought...  maybe after "time being" ends, the Dessert Party and Fireworks Show will no longer be Star Wars, and will revert to something more HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS generic, and the Dessert Party will return to the courtyard of the Chinese Theater....  just thinking that with a whole land dedicated to Star Wars, maybe there doesn't need to be such a presence in the rest of the park....


Very interesting, who knows, you may be on to something, but as Yulilin3 said, the Chinese Theater courtyard will not be available once MMRR opens.

Here's what I think, and it's based on absolutely no facts. SWaGS and the dessert party will cease to exist once GE is in full swing. SWaGS  main purpose was to attract and keep Guests in the park. I don't think that will be necessary after GE opens so why spend thousands of dollars every night if the park is beyond full?


----------



## TxTiggergal

FastPasser. said:


> Very interesting, who knows, you may be on to something, but as Yulilin3 said, the Chinese Theater courtyard will not be available once MMRR opens.
> 
> Here's what I think, and it's based on absolutely no facts. SWaGS and the dessert party will cease to exist once GE is in full swing. SWaGS  main purpose was to attract and keep Guests in the park. I don't think that will be necessary after GE opens so why spend thousands of dollars every night if the park is beyond full?



I guess we shall see! Hopefully it will be available in September, but if not, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## JediGina

I sure hope they keep it around for a good, long time! Star Wars music is fantastic with fireworks, and it's usually how I end my yearly visit to Disney.  I think @yulilin3 has a great point that until crowds die down, they really should have something Star Wars outside of GE.


----------



## HCinKC

FastPasser. said:


> Very interesting, who knows, you may be on to something, but as Yulilin3 said, the Chinese Theater courtyard will not be available once MMRR opens.
> 
> Here's what I think, and it's based on absolutely no facts. SWaGS and the dessert party will cease to exist once GE is in full swing. SWaGS  main purpose was to attract and keep Guests in the park. I don't think that will be necessary after GE opens so why spend thousands of dollars every night if the park is beyond full?


Makes sense to me. It's not like they don't have another nighttime show. This thread tends to be biased (me included!) ...but I'm sure they'll keep Fantasmic.


----------



## Smolenski7

I have been eyeing the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party for a while now.  I want to make a reservation for July, but the calendar just stops at June 30th.  It hasn't updated for a few weeks yet.  Does anyone have any idea as to when July will become available?


----------



## denecarter

All of June became available in one chunk on or about 2/21/19.  I’m assuming July will do the same on or about 3/21/19.  Hope so anyway!


----------



## marmar

Smolenski7 said:


> I have been eyeing the Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party for a while now.  I want to make a reservation for July, but the calendar just stops at June 30th.  It hasn't updated for a few weeks yet.  Does anyone have any idea as to when July will become available?


Helpful hint
Watch daily starting now. Some months showed up on the 18th.
When’s it does appear on the calendars, you may still not be able to book. Most times it takes about a day for you to actually book. Calling Disney doesn’t help, they can’t book it either until some magic switch gets thrown..


----------



## jenjersnap

Waiting on this one and Frozen dessert party to finish our sugar tour! C’mon, let’s do this!


----------



## ArielSRL

Booked the dessert party for June 10th, a few weeks ago. Did it in June 2017 so excited to try it with seating this time. A few questions:

Is Disney Movie Magic after Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular? Though it will change to a new show before June, correct?

And what time are they walking you out now?

I'm trying to decide if I want to build time in to do the meet and greets before the party starts.

TIA


----------



## yulilin3

ArielSRL said:


> Booked the dessert party for June 10th, a few weeks ago. Did it in June 2017 so excited to try it with seating this time. A few questions:
> 
> Is Disney Movie Magic after Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular? Though it will change to a new show before June, correct?
> 
> And what time are they walking you out now?
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to build time in to do the meet and greets before the party starts.
> 
> TIA


For june you will actually get Wonderful World of Animation, it's 20 minutes before SWaGS, you're basically walked out 30 min before SWaGS


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> For june you will actually get Wonderful World of Animation, it's 20 minutes before SWaGS, you're basically walked out 30 min before SWaGS


Great thanks! Would you personally work in time to meet the Launch Bay characters before the party?


----------



## yulilin3

I would.  Even though there have been many reports that you have time to do chewie and bb8 during the party.  I would rather spend that time relaxing and enjoying the food,  drinks and atmosphere. 
Remember Kylo m&g comes with the party
Now if you simply don't have time to do them before then you could during the party


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> I would.  Even though there have been many reports that you have time to do chewie and bb8 during the party.  I would rather spend that time relaxing and enjoying the food,  drinks and atmosphere.
> Remember Kylo m&g comes with the party
> Now if you simply don't have time to do them before then you could during the party


Thanks. My kids might get antsy during the party but I still think I will leave some free time before the party in case we want to go ahead and take care of at least one of the meets.


----------



## denecarter

July has gone blue for the dessert party!


----------



## tinkerhon

denecarter said:


> July has gone blue for the dessert party!



Just saw that too ! Waiting to book to surprise the kids ! Their fave dessert party !


----------



## marmar

If it won’t let you book,try in the morning, sometimes they don’t turn on the booking switch even tho it shows up blue


----------



## denecarter

marmar said:


> If it won’t let you book,try in the morning, sometimes they don’t turn on the booking switch even tho it shows up blue



Yeah... it sometimes takes a day or two until they are actually available to buy. At least I know they are available.


----------



## glocon

Boo- it wouldn’t let me buy. I guess I’ll try again tomorrow!


----------



## SaintsManiac

You can book now.


----------



## yulilin3

I love how all you guys know the drill by now: they take about 3-4 months to turn blue but not necessarily available for booking until a day or 2 in the blue....At the beginning of this thread everyone would panic each and every month


----------



## Candycane83

Just booked for July!!


----------



## tinkerhon

Candycane83 said:


> Just booked for July!!



Same here ! 7/27 !!! Surprised the kids over breakfast !


----------



## denecarter

Just got mine for July 11th!  Last piece of the puzzle... unless they add DAH during our trip.  Then I’ll really have to consider adding it on our waterpark day, lol!


----------



## Candycane83

denecarter said:


> Just got mine for July 11th!  Last piece of the puzzle... unless they add DAH during our trip.  Then I’ll really have to consider adding it on our waterpark day, lol!


Waiting for DAH too! Lol!


----------



## dismom57

August anyone ??  I know patience is a virtue.


----------



## LvsTnk

Totally waiting on August! Just missing July by a couple of days. DD is wanting to take her huge Star Wars fan BF, it will be his first trip to WDW as he is from the UK as well. Hope these don’t end with July. DAH would be a real bonus.


----------



## CaLuCa

Looking for timing advice...5:15 fp for Fop to 7:30 party?

I'm trying to see if it's possible to get from AK to HS in time for the party.  I will have my car, but prefer not to drive if possible.  It's my twins birthday and I wanted to do a meal, but since they LOVE desserts (and SW) someone suggested the party instead.  We've never done any of the parties so I have no experience with them.  We could be in line early for our fp, but I don't want to miss out on any of the party time (read:  dessert eating).  Worst case, I cancel the FoP and make someone refreshing happy.

Thoughts?

(It's worth it, right?  The price is partially why we have never done it, but after doing NYE fireworks at MK...totally last minute...I'd buy that in a heartbeat to save myself from the sardine packing.  This is more for the experience (read:desserts), the characters (and desserts), and mainly...the desserts.  Sounds like my kids never get sugar, right??)


----------



## yulilin3

CaLuCa said:


> Looking for timing advice...5:15 fp for Fop to 7:30 party?
> 
> I'm trying to see if it's possible to get from AK to HS in time for the party.  I will have my car, but prefer not to drive if possible.  It's my twins birthday and I wanted to do a meal, but since they LOVE desserts (and SW) someone suggested the party instead.  We've never done any of the parties so I have no experience with them.  We could be in line early for our fp, but I don't want to miss out on any of the party time (read:  dessert eating).  Worst case, I cancel the FoP and make someone refreshing happy.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> (It's worth it, right?  The price is partially why we have never done it, but after doing NYE fireworks at MK...totally last minute...I'd buy that in a heartbeat to save myself from the sardine packing.  This is more for the experience (read:desserts), the characters (and desserts), and mainly...the desserts.  Sounds like my kids never get sugar, right??)


and the drinks 
Ok let's break down the timing:
Go into FoP at 5:10pm if everything is working at full speed you'll be out around 5:40 (5:15 going into 1st pre show, 5:30pm going on to the ride) walk to the front of Al you'll get there latest at 6pm, so technically you would have time to bus to DHS or better yet take a taxi/uber. This is if FoP is working perfectly at full steam


----------



## CaLuCa

yulilin3 said:


> and the drinks
> Ok let's break down the timing:
> Go into FoP at 5:10pm if everything is working at full speed you'll be out around 5:40 (5:15 going into 1st pre show, 5:30pm going on to the ride) walk to the front of Al you'll get there latest at 6pm, so technically you would have time to bus to DHS or better yet take a taxi/uber. This is if FoP is working perfectly at full steam



Well, kids are turning 9 so I'm the only one drinking...hence the not wanting to drive and take the disney bus instead (I don't mind it like other people I live with).  

We'll be early to FoP.

How early do you check in...read:  how early can we start eating desserts?  (ADR says 7:30.)


----------



## yulilin3

CaLuCa said:


> Well, kids are turning 9 so I'm the only one drinking...hence the not wanting to drive and take the disney bus instead (I don't mind it like other people I live with).
> 
> We'll be early to FoP.
> 
> How early do you check in...read:  how early can we start eating desserts?  (ADR says 7:30.)


7:15pm


----------



## CaLuCa

Thank you!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I'm hoping I could get some help with strategizing the SWaGS dessert party for a night in late July.  We haven't gone to this party since Dec. 2017, so I'm a little unfamiliar with the new set-up and we are taking some WDW first-timers, so I would like to maximize our party time as best we can.  It sounds like there is now assigned seating (woohoo!) and you get a time window to meet Kylo Ren - is that correct?  The night we are going, the party starts at 8:00 pm with the show starting at 9:30 pm.  During the party, we would like to meet Kylo, Chewy and BB-8, but I also would love to show up as close to 8 pm as possible.  I'm assuming Wonderful World of Animation will also be showing that night, so we'd like to get out in time to see that before SWaGS as well.  Is this even possible?  Thanks for any tips and tricks you might have!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm hoping I could get some help with strategizing the SWaGS dessert party for a night in late July.  We haven't gone to this party since Dec. 2017, so I'm a little unfamiliar with the new set-up and we are taking some WDW first-timers, so I would like to maximize our party time as best we can.  It sounds like there is now assigned seating (woohoo!) and you get a time window to meet Kylo Ren - is that correct?  The night we are going, the party starts at 8:00 pm with the show starting at 9:30 pm.  During the party, we would like to meet Kylo, Chewy and BB-8, but I also would love to show up as close to 8 pm as possible.  I'm assuming Wonderful World of Animation will also be showing that night, so we'd like to get out in time to see that before SWaGS as well.  Is this even possible?  Thanks for any tips and tricks you might have!


yes so you have reserved seating inside Launch Bay and a time slot to meet Kylo. 
You basically have about an hour to eat, meet kylo before they take you out for both projection shows.
I always recommend if characters are a priority try and meet them before the party, that way you will have more time to enjoy sitting down and eating and drinking
To maximize your dessert time check in at 7:30pm and stay there so you are the first group to go in and you can meet Kylo right away


----------



## DisneyWishes14

yulilin3 said:


> yes so you have reserved seating inside Launch Bay and a time slot to meet Kylo.
> You basically have about an hour to eat, meet kylo before they take you out for both projection shows.
> I always recommend if characters are a priority try and meet them before the party, that way you will have more time to enjoy sitting down and eating and drinking
> To maximize your dessert time check in at 7:30pm and stay there so you are the first group to go in and you can meet Kylo right away



Thank you so much!


----------



## johnrd

Jedi training question, has anyone been lately and waited to sign up until after they hit TSL?  I've read reports that its safe to hit the rides in TSL and then head over to sign up.  We're going next week.  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

johnrd said:


> Jedi training question, has anyone been lately and waited to sign up until after they hit TSL?  I've read reports that its safe to hit the rides in TSL and then head over to sign up.  We're going next week.  Thanks.


I've seen it available up until noonish. Obviously the pick in showtime will be more limited


----------



## Speri337

Dessert Party newbie here. We’ve never done any of them, but after seeing the storm troopers escort people out during our last trip, we have been absolutely obsessed with doing this on our next trip. As luck turns out, our trip is 8/29- 9/4. This was not intentional.
Anyway, I’m guessing it is going to be next to impossible to get in, but I have to ask: do any experts have any tips that might increase our chances a bit (if they will even be doing it while we are there)? I read back through the thread a bit and saw that they have been opening dates the 18th through 22nd. I am checking daily just in case. But is there anything else I can do? Should I be checking online at 6:45/7am everyday on the 18th through 22nd? Or is there just no rhyme or reason to it?


----------



## yulilin3

Speri337 said:


> Dessert Party newbie here. We’ve never done any of them, but after seeing the storm troopers escort people out during our last trip, we have been absolutely obsessed with doing this on our next trip. As luck turns out, our trip is 8/29- 9/4. This was not intentional.
> Anyway, I’m guessing it is going to be next to impossible to get in, but I have to ask: do any experts have any tips that might increase our chances a bit (if they will even be doing it while we are there)? I read back through the thread a bit and saw that they have been opening dates the 18th through 22nd. I am checking daily just in case. But is there anything else I can do? Should I be checking online at 6:45/7am everyday on the 18th through 22nd? Or is there just no rhyme or reason to it?


no real time of day. The good thing is that if you are checking daily you will see when they post the dates on the calendar but they don't open them up for booking until usually the day after.


----------



## sgw0907

Okay, wise Star Wars people--this mama needs your help!
We will be at DW Sept 29-Oct 5 (during free dining).  My 180 mark opened today, and I was unable to get Hollywood and Vine breakfast reservations like I always do to ensure hassle-free sign-up for Jedi Training.  This is the first time I've ever failed at this.  Can you guide me as to how succeed at not missing out with JT, even if we don't have a breakfast spot?
Also, I'm hoping to sign up for the Star Wars Dessert Party on Oct. 2.  Any advice securing these?  Thanks!


----------



## Speri337

sgw0907 said:


> Okay, wise Star Wars people--this mama needs your help!
> We will be at DW Sept 29-Oct 5 (during free dining).  My 180 mark opened today, and I was unable to get Hollywood and Vine breakfast reservations like I always do to ensure hassle-free sign-up for Jedi Training.  This is the first time I've ever failed at this.  Can you guide me as to how succeed at not missing out with JT, even if we don't have a breakfast spot?
> Also, I'm hoping to sign up for the Star Wars Dessert Party on Oct. 2.  Any advice securing these?  Thanks!



I don’t think a PPO would have helped anyway. I think they will have EMH every morning for a long time after SWGE opens.


----------



## Ariel620

For the SW dessert party, is the fireworks viewing directly in front of the chinese theater? I want to try to leave the party room before the stormtroopers escort us out so we can have the best view, so I am asking how to find the area that is roped off for the party?  Should I head to the theater as if I was going to ride the (old) great movie ride? or is the location back further by the projection towers?


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel620 said:


> For the SW dessert party, is the fireworks viewing directly in front of the chinese theater? I want to try to leave the party room before the stormtroopers escort us out so we can have the best view, so I am asking how to find the area that is roped off for the party?  Should I head to the theater as if I was going to ride the (old) great movie ride? or is the location back further by the projection towers?


No , it's the elevated area in front of the Chinese theater,  where the big hat and pin store used to be


----------



## Iowamomof4

We're going to WDW in mid-May, so we're expecting mostly moderate crowds. How early do we need to get a spot to watch the fireworks, where should we try to stand (I remember way back when, there were taped lines on the ground that we were supposed to look for, but I suspect that isn't relevant anymore), and is it also possible to get a decent view if we walk up just a few minutes before the show?


----------



## bluezy

Iowamomof4 said:


> We're going to WDW in mid-May, so we're expecting mostly moderate crowds. How early do we need to get a spot to watch the fireworks, where should we try to stand (I remember way back when, there were taped lines on the ground that we were supposed to look for, but I suspect that isn't relevant anymore), and is it also possible to get a decent view if we walk up just a few minutes before the show?



I don't know how it is right now, but when we were there last June, we had no problem getting a good viewing spot at the last minute.  Our family was at Epcot one night and the kids (all teens/adults) wanted to watch Illuminations but DH & I wanted to see Star Wars so he and I hopped over to DHS.  We got to the courtyard area about 45 minutes before the fireworks started.  It was so empty that we took the time to go get snacks and drinks and sat on a bench off to the side of the courtyard area to relax for a few minutes.  We could see the pre-show from the bench but knew we needed to center ourselves for the Star Wars show.  Much to our surprise, a bunch of people left the area after the pre-show.  We were able to walk right to the middle of the courtyard and had an awesome viewing spot.  It was so empty that I could have put my arms straight out at my sides and twirled around without even hitting anyone.  Some of our kids went to the show later in the week (after running out of Fantasmic a few minutes early) and they had the same experience.  It was very different from the first time we saw the show (the week it started) and we had to stake out our spots 1.5 hours ahead of time and were standing shoulder to shoulder with thousands of sweaty people.


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> We're going to WDW in mid-May, so we're expecting mostly moderate crowds. How early do we need to get a spot to watch the fireworks, where should we try to stand (I remember way back when, there were taped lines on the ground that we were supposed to look for, but I suspect that isn't relevant anymore), and is it also possible to get a decent view if we walk up just a few minutes before the show?


the taped lines are still relevant, the best spot will be along the taped lines in the center of Center stage. The show is not as popular as it used to be so showing up maybe 30 mins before should be fine, but if you want to be on that taped line and center it would me more like an hour


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> the taped lines are still relevant, the best spot will be along the taped lines in the center of Center stage. The show is not as popular as it used to be so showing up maybe 30 mins before should be fine, but if you want to be on that taped line and center it would me more like an hour


This is our third trip to wdw but it's the first time we've had a chance to see SWAGS! The first time we went it was the end of Frozen Summer Fun, so we saw Frozen fireworks (can't recall the name of the show) on Labor Day in 2015. The second time was the week after Thanksgiving in 2016 and that was the first year of JBJB. Now, finally we hope to get to see it next month!


----------



## jenjersnap

Does anyone have any insight about timing of the new World of Animation show vis a vis the dessert party? Is this show likely to happen while we are feasting it up in Launch Bay? I realize that official times haven’t been added to the schedule for the new show, but often others here have more up to date info. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

jenjersnap said:


> Does anyone have any insight about timing of the new World of Animation show vis a vis the dessert party? Is this show likely to happen while we are feasting it up in Launch Bay? I realize that official times haven’t been added to the schedule for the new show, but often others here have more up to date info. Thanks!


The new show is at 9:05pm with SWAGS at 9:30. They will probably walk you out to the viewing area at 9pm. If not you can always choose to leave early


----------



## jenjersnap

yulilin3 said:


> The new show is at 9:05pm with SWAGS at 9:30. They will probably walk you out to the viewing area at 9pm. If not you can always choose to leave early



Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

jenjersnap said:


> Thank you!


The new show is on the schedule through July 31st


----------



## jenjersnap

yulilin3 said:


> The new show is on the schedule through July 31st



I swear I looked for it just before making this post.  I see it in the app now.


----------



## mmouse50

What about doing Fantasmic and the Star Wars dessert party on the same night?  Can this be done in late June?
Already purchased the Fantasmic dining package - so it will be for the first show.   I have done the dessert party before - really just wanting a good spot in front of the theater.


----------



## yulilin3

mmouse50 said:


> What about doing Fantasmic and the Star Wars dessert party on the same night?  Can this be done in late June?
> Already purchased the Fantasmic dining package - so it will be for the first show.   I have done the dessert party before - really just wanting a good spot in front of the theater.


what day are you coming?


----------



## mmouse50

I was doing the Fantasmic Dining Package on Wednesday, 6/26


----------



## yulilin3

mmouse50 said:


> I was doing the Fantasmic Dining Package on Wednesday, 6/26


hmmm I only see 1 F! show at 9pm and SWaGS at 9:30pm


----------



## mmouse50

I am wondering if I could book the dessert party - check in - I don't care if we stay for the party or not - go to Fantasmic and get out in time to head over the the stars wars viewing area and still get in there since you are led out from Launch Bay.  We probably won't make in time to see the World of Animation part though would we?  I think that starts at 9:15.


----------



## yulilin3

mmouse50 said:


> I am wondering if I could book the dessert party - check in - I don't care if we stay for the party or not - go to Fantasmic and get out in time to head over the the stars wars viewing area and still get in there since you are led out from Launch Bay.  We probably won't make in time to see the World of Animation part though would we?  I think that starts at 9:15.


Fantasmic! is a 30 min show, no way you can enjoy both shows in one night.
Now some people decide to leave F! early, it's a matter of personal choice but to me, you are paying for the F! package then not enjoying the entire show since you will be on edge ready to leave early, you will inconvenience fellow guests by leaving early (unless you are seated in the very top row on the aisle) then you book it over to center stage. I wouldn't do it. You would need to leave F! by like 9:20pm to be able to make it to center stage in time, also you would need to check into the dessert party at 7pm to get your lanyard so that you have access to the viewing area
They will take people out to the viewing area at 9pm so they can enjoy the new show (9:05pm)


----------



## mmouse50

OK - thanks - I will look at trying to re-arrange my itinerary to see Star Wars on another night.


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> Fantasmic! is a 30 min show, no way you can enjoy both shows in one night.
> Now some people decide to leave F! early, it's a matter of personal choice but to me, you are paying for the F! package then not enjoying the entire show since you will be on edge ready to leave early, you will inconvenience fellow guests by leaving early (unless you are seated in the very top row on the aisle) then you book it over to center stage. I wouldn't do it. You would need to leave F! by like 9:20pm to be able to make it to center stage in time, also you would need to check into the dessert party at 7pm to get your lanyard so that you have access to the viewing area
> They will take people out to the viewing area at 9pm so they can enjoy the new show (9:05pm)



I will say- having been witness to the massive amount of people who did this with a similar show timing a couple of years ago- it is very disruptive when you are trying to watch/enjoy F! and people are crawling over you to get out and rush to see SWaGS while you are trying to watch the finale.  We also experienced it from the other side- people stampeding to find a spot last second for SWaGS as they arrived from F!, and it was noticeable but less annoying since it only disrupted the first 30 seconds or so of the show.  That being said, if you choose to leave F! to get to the viewing area, I'm sure you won't be the only one doing so.  FWIW, I agree with @yulilin3 - I wouldn't do it.


----------



## mmouse50

I don't want to stress out to much over all of these - I will just look at my itinerary and see where I have open holes - I have park hoppers so it wont be a problem to hop over for the dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

first live stream from Celebration


----------



## mike0035

Anyone heard or have an idea when/if the dessert parties for F! or Star Wars fireworks will be extended past July? I know lately it has been around the 20th of the month but not so this month.


----------



## FastPasser.

mike0035 said:


> Anyone heard or have an idea when/if the dessert parties for F! or Star Wars fireworks will be extended past July? I know lately it has been around the 20th of the month but not so this month.


There isn't a actual Fantasmic dessert party, it's a viewing experience. If you read the description on MDE you'll see what I'm referring to. I expect the dessert party to continue for as long as SWaGS continues.


----------



## PixiePlns

Just noticed - August dates for Star Wars "Galactic Spectacular" Dessert party are blue.  I won't let me book yet for any of my dates - so I'll wait & report when they are bookable.


----------



## PixiePlns

And - August dates are now bookable.    But it only goes to August 26.  I guess the opening of the new land is changing things!


----------



## GillianP1301

PixiePlns said:


> And - August dates are now bookable.    But it only goes to August 26.  I guess the opening of the new land is changing things!



Thank you for posting that. I check every morning and didn't see anything, but when I logged in through the US (English) site (I'm in Canada), I was able to select and book August dates. My calendar only showed it bookable to Aug 24, which is fine because I was wanting Aug 23 anyway.


----------



## Alessandra Gabriel

Does anyone know when they stop offering the Star Wars dessert party? Does that normally end before holiday party dessert events or do they run them simultaneously?


----------



## GillianP1301

Alessandra Gabriel said:


> Does anyone know when they stop offering the Star Wars dessert party? Does that normally end before holiday party dessert events or do they run them simultaneously?


In the past they have run the Dessert Party right through the year with the exception of Nov/Dec when it changes to Jingle Bell/Jingle Bam for Christmas season. I suspect the last bookable date being Aug 24 this year has something to do with GE opening and they are either going to change the offering or potentially suspend it temporarily to get through the craziness of the initial opening.


----------



## yulilin3

the show is currently scheduled through Aug 28th,the dessert party through the 24th. This is interesting because it might mean many things. Maybe they will be using Center Stage and/or Launch Bay for media/opening day purposes from the 25th until opening day of SWGE, I will continue to look at the calendar everyday to see if the show is put on the schedule past the 29th


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> the show is currently scheduled through Aug 28th,the dessert party through the 24th. This is interesting because it might mean many things. Maybe they will be using Center Stage and/or Launch Bay for media/opening day purposes from the 25th until opening day of SWGE, I will continue to look at the calendar everyday to see if the show is put on the schedule past the 29th


I’m sure that week is going to be nuts.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I’m sure that week is going to be nuts.


to say the least


----------



## lovethattink

Peter Mayhew  (Chewbacca) passed away.  His family announced today.  He'll be missed. He was always a fan favorite at SWW. And such a sweet man. 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158327518408998&id=626118997


----------



## yulilin3

Always a fun meet during Star Wars Weekends. A great man and a true fan favorite


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Always a fun meet during Star Wars Weekends. A great man and a true fan favorite




He did seem like a really lovely man. I wish I had met him. Glad that he was able to give us all so much enjoyment for so long. Wearing my Chewbacca shirt tomorrow in remembrance.


----------



## yulilin3

Going to be celebrating SW day tomorrow evening at DHS, just nabbed a reservation for the dessert party after it was showing sold out for the last couple of days.  Is anyone else doing the dessert party tomorrow?


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Going to be celebrating SW day tomorrow evening at DHS, just nabbed a reservation for the dessert party after it was showing sold out for the last couple of days.


Nice


----------



## rteetz

May the 4th magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ion-540-magicband-being-released-on-saturday/


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Disney & ME

yulilin3 said:


> Going to be celebrating SW day tomorrow evening at DHS, just nabbed a reservation for the dessert party after it was showing sold out for the last couple of days.  Is anyone else doing the dessert party tomorrow?


That's awesome for you since you are such a big Star Wars fan! I hope you had a great time!


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney & ME said:


> That's awesome for you since you are such a big Star Wars fan! I hope you had a great time!


I checked out her live stream and in spite of some weather challenges, I got the sense that she had a fun night. I had thought about stopping by the party but looked at the forecast and decide not to. Glad I did.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney & ME said:


> That's awesome for you since you are such a big Star Wars fan! I hope you had a great time!





FastPasser. said:


> I checked out her live stream and in spite of some weather challenges, I got the sense that she had a fun night. I had thought about stopping by the party but looked at the forecast and decide not to. Glad I did.


Full report:
It was an extremely hot and humid day yesterday but we did have those pesky scattered storms through out.
Checked in at 7pm. Did so this early because it was my DD18 and myself and I was going to live stream the dessert party and didn't want to sit with 2 other people and bother them with my camera. So I went early to the podium, explained the situation and the CM there told me that although it was a sold out party they would try their best. To come back at 7:40 inside of launch bay and they would let us in at 7:45pm for scheduled 8pm party
We basically just went inside, found a bench right across from the dessert party setup and waited, people started to form a line around 7:30pm, I got up and was about 4th in line to get in, promptly at 7:45[m they started to check our names and tell us our table number. When I approached the CM with the cliipboard and told her my name and started explaining the live streaming situation, she knew exactly what I was talking about and told us our table number. We were seated at the last table against the wall by the drinks.
Now my DD18 hadn't been to the SW dessert party since it was done outside so she was pleasantly surprised about the new chairs, she was also very impressed with the savory options, I had told her that there were many and she didn't believe me. It ended up being her favorite items
 We put our bags down and went straight to get food, I would recommend going early and getting as much food right away because the line grew very fast, by the time we got back to our table (maybe 5 minutes) balancing plates of food the line was long.
Because we had grabbed savory items first we were able to go quickly and get sweet stuff without waiting. I made a beeline for the bread pudding thing (it's my favorite)
The line did die at around 8:20pm for both the food and drinks. I was surprised that even though it did feel very crowded at firstt once everyone settled in it was really nice, especially for a sold out party.
All the items are still there, also remember to bring your tupperware to fill up on goodies for the next day. My daughter finished her sweets by going over to the nitro table and asking for a Mickey Bar 
It was time to work, I really hate live streaming or recording inside restaurants because I hate bothering people that are eating but everyone was sitting and enjoying their food which gave me time to go through all the offerings without much of  a distraction.
We then started playing a game of when will we go outside, it was not onlly sprinkling but there was heavy lightning in the area, I thought to go out to the reserved viewing early but there was no CM out there (because of lightning) so we went back in and got in line with everyone else, they had us waiting for about 5 minutes before we were informed we were going back inside to wait it out.
Once inside, the food and drinks were still there and people went for some items but about 3 minutes later they told us it was safe to go out
We were handed our Vader steins and small bottles of water and out we went.
This is where I would love to see a change in the party, even though the viewing area is elevated it is just too close, but it does make you feel like you are in all the battles that take place through out the show.
Wonderful World of Disney ANimation was a cute projection show right before, my first time watching it and I enjoyed it for what it is, a pre show to SWaGS.
All in all I still give this party the highest of marks, for convenience, food options, CM awesomness, maybe a -B for viewing location


----------



## LvsTnk

Thank you for that amazing review @yulilin3! Super excited to have been able to book this one more time that last month as we are bringing DD's BF from England for his first trip, and he is a major Star Wars fan!

We usually give the Steins to different CM's when we leave but I saw a post on putting a little succulent or cactus in them. Dollar store has some nice fake ones for the win.


----------



## yulilin3

LvsTnk said:


> Thank you for that amazing review @yulilin3! Super excited to have been able to book this one more time that last month as we are bringing DD's BF from England for his first trip, and he is a major Star Wars fan!
> 
> We usually give the Steins to different CM's when we leave but I saw a post on putting a little succulent or cactus in them. Dollar store has some nice fake ones for the win.


Omg i would've never thought of the cactus idea.  That's great


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> When I approached the CM with the cliipboard and told her my name and started explaining the live streaming situation, she knew exactly what I was talking about and told us our table number. We were seated at the last table against the wall by the drinks.


I see you interacted with Fran & Linda, both regular SW party CMs. Both fun to work with.


----------



## ninafeliz

I just changed our plans, and we're now doing the dessert party on June 15th.  For a night that SWAGS is at 9:30 (and the dessert party reservation says 8:00), what time can you get your credentials and enter the dessert party?  7:45 entry?  I remember it's usually a little earlier than stated, but I can't remember the details. I feel like the show has usually been earlier in the evening when we've previously done this, with a 6:45 party entry.  maybe I'm remembering wrong, that seems kind of early now that I think about it....


----------



## yulilin3

ninafeliz said:


> I just changed our plans, and we're now doing the dessert party on June 15th.  For a night that SWAGS is at 9:30 (and the dessert party reservation says 8:00), what time can you get your credentials and enter the dessert party?  7:45 entry?  I remember it's usually a little earlier than stated, but I can't remember the details. I feel like the show has usually been earlier in the evening when we've previously done this, with a 6:45 party entry.  maybe I'm remembering wrong, that seems kind of early now that I think about it....


You can check in as early as 7pm, they give you your lanyard and the tell you to come back at 7:45pm, if you want to be one of the first to go inside the party be inside Launch Bay at 7:30pm. They do open the party at 7:45pm and walk you out to the viewing area round 8:50pm
The show schedule depends heavily on time of year, maybe you did it in the Fall or Winter when sunset is earlier?


----------



## ninafeliz

yulilin3 said:


> You can check in as early as 7pm, they give you your lanyard and the tell you to come back at 7:45pm, if you want to be one of the first to go inside the party be inside Launch Bay at 7:30pm. They do open the party at 7:45pm and walk you out to the viewing area round 8:50pm
> The show schedule depends heavily on time of year, maybe you did it in the Fall or Winter when sunset is earlier?



Ok, thanks!  We had originally planned on the Fantasmic VIP dessert viewing this night, but moved that to 6/14 prior to DAH and added this dessert party into our schedule.  I made a FP+ for AS2 at 7:15, sounds like we will still have plenty of time to use that before we need to be at the dessert party as long as we go at the beginning of the hour.  We don't have to be first in, but we have 2 toddlers, 2 older kids, and gluten allergies so it takes us longer to eat and wanted to make sure not to bee too rushed before going out!

Is the general advice still the same, try to sit on the curb in the back left if possible?  We can still go out early if we want to?  What is the gift now?


----------



## yulilin3

ninafeliz said:


> Ok, thanks!  We had originally planned on the Fantasmic VIP dessert viewing this night, but moved that to 6/14 prior to DAH and added this dessert party into our schedule.  I made a FP+ for AS2 at 7:15, sounds like we will still have plenty of time to use that before we need to be at the dessert party as long as we go at the beginning of the hour.  We don't have to be first in, but we have 2 toddlers, 2 older kids, and gluten allergies so it takes us longer to eat and wanted to make sure not to bee too rushed before going out!
> 
> Is the general advice still the same, try to sit on the curb in the back left if possible?  We can still go out early if we want to?  What is the gift now?


you basically have an hour to eat and drink and enjoy the party so plan accordingly.
Back section middle is best now, they don't have any off the side fireworks as beforre, more of a lot of smaller fireworks from the buildings all around you
The gift is the Vader stein, ask for it before you leave the party if you are leaving early. If you are leaving with the group they give them out along with a small bottle of water
remember to take some empty tupperware  have fun


----------



## ninafeliz

yulilin3 said:


> you basically have an hour to eat and drink and enjoy the party so plan accordingly.
> Back section middle is best now, they don't have any off the side fireworks as beforre, more of a lot of smaller fireworks from the buildings all around you
> The gift is the Vader stein, ask for it before you leave the party if you are leaving early. If you are leaving with the group they give them out along with a small bottle of water
> remember to take some empty tupperware  have fun


Darn it, we have gotten somewhere around 14 of those vader steins in the past, I was hoping for something different!  I keep everything, but even I might try to gift these to some random kids at disney before we haul another 6 home.

I never remember the tupperware, since we are diving this time I'll have to put it on my list of things to not forget beyond the usual stuff.  I always have baggies, but things get so mushed up in those!  We have 3 with gluten allergies, but if I remember correctly at this party they don't bring out the separate bag of safe foods, they just show you what you can and can't have from the buffet.  So I will take some stuff out to try to keep the kids happy if we need it (although after being able to eat for the entire party, I'm not sure how well that will work LOL!).

We last saw the show in June 2018, I haven't heard of any changes since then, correct?


----------



## yulilin3

ninafeliz said:


> Darn it, we have gotten somewhere around 14 of those vader steins in the past, I was hoping for something different!  I keep everything, but even I might try to gift these to some random kids at disney before we haul another 6 home.
> 
> I never remember the tupperware, since we are diving this time I'll have to put it on my list of things to not forget beyond the usual stuff.  I always have baggies, but things get so mushed up in those!  We have 3 with gluten allergies, but if I remember correctly at this party they don't bring out the separate bag of safe foods, they just show you what you can and can't have from the buffet.  So I will take some stuff out to try to keep the kids happy if we need it (although after being able to eat for the entire party, I'm not sure how well that will work LOL!).
> 
> We last saw the show in June 2018, I haven't heard of any changes since then, correct?


Scenes from Solo were added,  there are more light and fire effects


----------



## FastPasser.

ninafeliz said:


> if I remember correctly at this party they don't bring out the separate bag of safe foods, they just show you what you can and can't have from the buffet.


Unless it's changed since I left, the Chef in addition to showing Guests what foods are safe on the buffet still offer a selection of packaged safe foods.


----------



## ninafeliz

FastPasser. said:


> Unless it's changed since I left, the Chef in addition to showing Guests what foods are safe on the buffet still offer a selection of packaged safe foods.


Ok, thanks, that's what happened at the JBJB and HEA parties.  Maybe my DH just didn't ask them to bring it out for this one, or maybe I'm remembering wrong.  This time we'll have our 2 kids who also need GF, so if they offer packaged treats we'll take them if nothing else to give them later on since they are packaged and easy to keep.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I hope they still offer the dessert party in September.  We loved it before and were wanting to try the new seated version.


----------



## chimoe

Would be nice if they change up the dessert party and include a ride on smugglers run similar to FEA dessert party.


----------



## rteetz

chimoe said:


> Would be nice if they change up the dessert party and include a ride on smugglers run similar to FEA dessert party.


The price would jump to over $100 for sure then.


----------



## kpd6901

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I hope they still offer the dessert party in September.  We loved it before and were wanting to try the new seated version.


I don't immediately see why they wouldn't. Batuu is a different place than DHS. Since DHS is a place for SW fans to transport themselves to Batuu, I see no reason why SW related attractions should leave DHS. That would be fireworks/dessert party, Star Tours, Jedi Training, Launch Bay, etc. I could MAYBE see Jedi Training move to Batuu in the future, but only on the Resistance side under the guise of secrecy in a more remote area away from the First Order.

What I think would be sooo cool, but never happen, would be for Star Tours to add a separate exit, where if your last scene lands in Batuu, then the exit automatically changes from the standard to the auxiliary exit (by auto locking doors and auto opening others), that actually leads you into SWGE. THAT would be really awesome, but probably too extensive and "unnecessary" and problematic for those who would be expecting the regular exit for other plans.


----------



## LuigiSpice

Any reason the last week in August isn't bookable?  GE doesn't open til the end of the week and you think it would be prime time to hit star wars fans up for some cash................like me.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’m probably behind, have we known that SWaGS is now on the calendar for 10pm 8/29-11/2?

I had been watching awhile back but stopped and just happened to notice, so like I said, I’m probably behind.

Still no dessert party dates yet though.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m probably behind, have we known that SWaGS is now on the calendar for 10pm 8/29-11/2?
> 
> I had been watching awhile back but stopped and just happened to notice, so like I said, I’m probably behind.
> 
> Still no dessert party dates yet though.


I haven't been paying attention so that's good to know


----------



## leiaorgana

Couple of quick questions: We’re doing the party again in 2 weeks time but we haven’t done it since they’ve added the tables - I think I read a while ago that it’s 5 people to a table. Is that still the case? We’re a party of 3 so it’s most likely that we’ll be sat with another couple correct? 

Also, I’m pretty short so would you recommend the front or back of the viewing area for us to stand so that I can have the best view? My concern with standing on the ledge at the back is someone tall standing in front of me or someone shoving their kid on their shoulders in front me and blocking my view.


----------



## yulilin3

leiaorgana said:


> Couple of quick questions: We’re doing the party again in 2 weeks time but we haven’t done it since they’ve added the tables - I think I read a while ago that it’s 5 people to a table. Is that still the case? We’re a party of 3 so it’s most likely that we’ll be sat with another couple correct?
> 
> Also, I’m pretty short so would you recommend the front or back of the viewing area for us to stand so that I can have the best view? My concern with standing on the ledge at the back is someone tall standing in front of me or someone shoving their kid on their shoulders in front me and blocking my view.


The tables sit 4.
I would say still staying toward the back and center of the viewing area.  If the floor is dry most people actually sit and you'll have a nice ledge to sit on.


----------



## leiaorgana

yulilin3 said:


> The tables sit 4.
> I would say still staying toward the back and center of the viewing area.  If the floor is dry most people actually sit and you'll have a nice ledge to sit on.



Thanks @yulilin3 . You’re a wealth of knowledge. I appreciate it!


----------



## yulilin3

With the calendar now showing for a while that the show is on schedule through Nov 2nd but the last day of the scheduled dessert party is Aug. 24th we might be seeing an end to the dessert party (maybe) or for now they won't have it because they might be using the space inside Launch Bay as a pop up store with some items from SWGE or a queue system to buy items at Launch Bay Cargo


----------



## Cynergy

I haven't been on the boards in a while. I tend to drift away when I don't have a trip upcoming. That said we are planning an early Feb 2020 trip and I'm hoping we might be able to do the dessert party again. So much stuff is in flux and unknown with GE opening.

All that said, I want to throw huge thank yous to @yulilin3 and @FastPasser. for all of the knowledge you have shared over the last few years that have helped make our trips memorable.


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars Celebration Anaheim just announced. 

August 27th - 30th, 2020
Tickets on sale June 21st, 2019 at 9AM PT
Official Hotel Block on sale at 10AM PT


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We are doing the dessert party next Friday and then attending DAH. (SW fireworks 9:30, DAH starts at 9:30.)
We haven't done this party for a couple of years, and I know things have changed.
Question 1: We will have a double stroller, I assume they are not allowed in the viewing area? If not, where will it be parked?
Question 2: Where exactly is the viewing area now? Is it the same place as  2 years ago?
Question 3: If we stay to the back, will we have the best chance of exit before the masses to get back to our stroller and start our DAH?
Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We are doing the dessert party next Friday and then attending DAH. (SW fireworks 9:30, DAH starts at 9:30.)
> We haven't done this party for a couple of years, and I know things have changed.
> Question 1: We will have a double stroller, I assume they are not allowed in the viewing area? If not, where will it be parked?
> Question 2: Where exactly is the viewing area now? Is it the same place as  2 years ago?
> Question 3: If we stay to the back, will we have the best chance of exit before the masses to get back to our stroller and start our DAH?
> Thanks in advance for any help!!


1. correct stroller parking is right outside of LB
2. Don't remember where it was 2 years ago. Now it's on center stage (elevated area right in front of the Chinese Theater where the pin store used to be under the hat
3. The area is fairly small so you won't have a problem exiting, I would stay to the back and slight right as you face the theater, just so you can go back and get the stroller.
Have fun


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> 1. correct stroller parking is right outside of LB
> 2. Don't remember where it was 2 years ago. Now it's on center stage (elevated area right in front of the Chinese Theater where the pin store used to be under the hat
> 3. The area is fairly small so you won't have a problem exiting, I would stay to the back and slight right as you face the theater, just so you can go back and get the stroller.
> Have fun


Thank you! I knew you'd help once again!


----------



## GotNoStrings

Hello everyone.
My family did the Star Wars Guided Tour two years ago and absolutely loved it.  We are hoping to do the tour again during our upcoming trip in August.  However, we have not been able to book any dates after July.  Has anyone heard if they are discontinuing the tour?  Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

GotNoStrings said:


> Hello everyone.
> My family did the Star Wars Guided Tour two years ago and absolutely loved it.  We are hoping to do the tour again during our upcoming trip in August.  However, we have not been able to book any dates after July.  Has anyone heard if they are discontinuing the tour?  Thank you.


No clue,  sorry


----------



## juxtapose

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We are doing the dessert party next Friday and then attending DAH. (SW fireworks 9:30, DAH starts at 9:30.)
> We haven't done this party for a couple of years, and I know things have changed.
> Question 1: We will have a double stroller, I assume they are not allowed in the viewing area? If not, where will it be parked?
> Question 2: Where exactly is the viewing area now? Is it the same place as  2 years ago?
> Question 3: If we stay to the back, will we have the best chance of exit before the masses to get back to our stroller and start our DAH?
> Thanks in advance for any help!!


We were a party of 2 and had our own table!  The night we went they didn’t seem to be combining parties together.


leiaorgana said:


> Couple of quick questions: We’re doing the party again in 2 weeks time but we haven’t done it since they’ve added the tables - I think I read a while ago that it’s 5 people to a table. Is that still the case? We’re a party of 3 so it’s most likely that we’ll be sat with another couple correct?
> 
> Also, I’m pretty short so would you recommend the front or back of the viewing area for us to stand so that I can have the best view? My concern with standing on the ledge at the back is someone tall standing in front of me or someone shoving their kid on their shoulders in front me and blocking my view.


We were a party of 2 and had our own table!  The night we went, they didn’t seem to be combining parties together.  Everyone from the party sat during the show.


----------



## rteetz

March of the First Order is ending July 7th. The walk around Storm Troopers are also ending that day. 

I expect this is a getting ready for SWGE thing.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> March of the First Order is ending July 7th. The walk around Storm Troopers are also ending that day.
> 
> I expect this is a getting ready for SWGE thing.


where was this confirmed? I see them on the schedule on the website
NVMD: I see it on the website but not the app


----------



## yulilin3

SWaGFFA is also not on the schedule after July 6th


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone has a Star Wars Tour booked past July 7th have you received any communications about the closing of MotFO or SWaGFFA? both shows are part of the tour


----------



## lauradisneymad

July 7th seems awful early to end this


----------



## yulilin3

SWaGFFA is back on the schedule


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> The tables sit 4.
> I would say still staying toward the back and center of the viewing area.  If the floor is dry most people actually sit and you'll have a nice ledge to sit on.


We did it June 10th and this is what happened for ours and we got the back and the ledge. Very nice!


----------



## leiaorgana

We did the Star Wars Dessert Party again for the 3rd time on 6/25 and this was the best one yet! This was our first time doing it since seating was added and it was a much more relaxing experience this time around. I checked the night before to see if the party was sold out and it was but it didn’t feel crowded at all and no one from the Star Wars tour came to the viewing area that night.

We checked in at 7:00pm and we went straight into the Launch Bay to look around and wait. We were let into the party area at 7:45pm and had a great table against the wall right by the buffet tables so we weren’t crowded in like some of the other tables and it was handy for quickly getting food.

We thought the selection of food was great and enjoyed everything that we ate especially the cheese selection, sea salt pita, passion fruit mousse domes and the blue milk panacotta. We noticed though that while they were restocking the savoury items constantly they weren’t really restocking the desserts so grab what you want early on. We also had a few cocktails and wine. The cocktails seemed a lot sweeter this time though but the Citrus Vodka one was pretty good. 

The stormtrooper interaction was so good. They were absolutely hilarious and constantly coming around the tables and patrolling the party area. We really enjoyed that aspect of the party. In fact, I was even “arrested” before the party for refusing to pledge allegiance to the First Order and made to stand against a wall while they “secured the area”. We didn’t bother to meet Kylo Ren as we weren’t interested but they were letting people use their lanyards before and during the party, which acted like a super fastpass to see him.

We were told when we checked in that everyone needed to be at the bottom of the stairs at 8:50pm to go over to the viewing area so we left the Launch Bay at 8:40pm to get over there first and get a good spot on the back wall dead center. This really is the best spot for the show so thanks for the advice. I know a lot of people don’t like the new viewing area because it’s too close but this was the best view we’ve ever had. It felt like you were right in the action and you could feel the heat from the flames, which was cool. There was plenty of room to move around in the viewing are and everyone stayed sitting down during the show so everyone could see. We also really enjoyed the Wonderful World of Animation show before the Star Wars fireworks.

We all had an amazing time and were glad we got do it again this trip in case this was the last time we got to see them if they stop doing them after Galaxy’s Edge opens.


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> We did it June 10th


What, and you didn't let me know?


----------



## FastPasser.

leiaorgana said:


> in case this was the last time we got to see them if they stop doing them after Galaxy’s Edge opens.


I don't know officially what the plans are for the party, but I wouldn't be surprised if it  ends because of GE.


----------



## yulilin3

Currently only opened through August 24th.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Currently only opened through August 24th.


Yup, saw that, but is that it or will dates be added. Kinda sad if it ends, so many good memories.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Sorry, just getting caught up, is there any info on special events _after _SWGE opens at WDW?


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> Yup, saw that, but is that it or will dates be added. Kinda sad if it ends, so many good memories.


No clue.  Incidentally,  I will have access to the HUB soon,  my daughter got cast for SWGE attractions and has here traditions day July 24th


----------



## yulilin3

SgtTibbs said:


> Sorry, just getting caught up, is there any info on special events _after _SWGE opens at WDW?


Nothing has been released


----------



## SgtTibbs

yulilin3 said:


> Nothing has been released


*whew* Thanks!  I really did not want to read all 900 pages...


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> I will have access to the HUB soon


Wow, you'll put it to good use. I feel like a fish out of water not having access. Why they don't allow retirees access is beyond dumb. 


yulilin3 said:


> my daughter got cast for SWGE attractions


That's great, from what you've posted about her I think she'll do real well.


yulilin3 said:


> has her traditions day July 24th


Tell her to soak it all in. Traditions is a lot of fun, or should I say was more fun when I did it 100 years ago. It's been streamlined quite a bit over time.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> What, and you didn't let me know?


Aw darn it. I was so unprepared for this trip, I totally forgot to let you know!! We loved it though! We will be back July 4-7 and Aug 30-Sept 2, plus Oct 10-13 and 11/27-12/1. Will you be around or have you got to the new place yet? PM me!


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> No clue.  Incidentally,  I will have access to the HUB soon,  my daughter got cast for SWGE attractions and has here traditions day July 24th


Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## Cluelyss

What are everyone’s guesses about a Galactic Nights (or something similar) happening to coincide with the release of Rise of Skywalker in December? We have a trip planned that will have us in WDW on opening day and while just seeing the movie while we’re there would be awesome....the thought of a hard ticket event has me giddy LOL
Anyone recall when they were announced for TFA and TLJ?
ETA: Found the releases....October 19 for Force Awakens and September 17 for Last Jedi....I cant wait that long!!! Ha ha ha


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> What are everyone’s guesses about a Galactic Nights (or something similar) happening to coincide with the release of Rise of Skywalker in December? We have a trip planned that will have us in WDW on opening day and while just seeing the movie while we’re there would be awesome....the thought of a hard ticket event has me giddy LOL
> Anyone recall when they were announced for TFA and TLJ?
> ETA: Found the releases....October 19 for Force Awakens and September 17 for Last Jedi....I cant wait that long!!! Ha ha ha


I can see them doing something if GE is not support packed from now until then


----------



## FastPasser.

Cluelyss said:


> What are everyone’s guesses about a Galactic Nights (or something similar) happening to coincide with the release of Rise of Skywalker in December?


I think it comes down to economics. Can Disney generate more income by closing the park early and having Galactic Nights or by keeping the park open. Before GE, I'd go with closing the park but I'm not so sure now.


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> We loved it though! We will be back July 4-7 and Aug 30-Sept 2, plus Oct 10-13 and 11/27-12/1.


Yikes!!


----------



## denecarter

With MotFO & walk around stormtroopers ending, is there any word on if stormtroopers will still be at the dessert party?


----------



## FastPasser.

denecarter said:


> With MotFO & walk around stormtroopers ending, is there any word on if stormtroopers will still be at the dessert party?


Because the Stormtroopers are an integral part of the party, I think eliminating them would lessen the party experience.


----------



## glocon

We are going to the dessert party next month. Start time is 8pm. Can we check in and get our lanyards at 7 then watch the making of the SW movies show in the launch bay... does it run that late? Would that be good timing?


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> We are going to the dessert party next month. Start time is 8pm. Can we check in and get our lanyards at 7 then watch the making of the SW movies show in the launch bay... does it run that late? Would that be good timing?


I think you should be fine. Remember that they will open the party area 15 min before scheduled. So if your reservation says 8pm they will open at 7:45pm


----------



## glocon

Thanks Yulilin3!
My son hasn’t seen that movie yet and it seems like a great way to start the dessert party.


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> Thanks Yulilin3!
> My son hasn’t seen that movie yet and it seems like a great way to start the dessert party.


It's a good 15 minutes of SW fandom  I watched it again on May 4th and the current main focus was the new trilogy, the cartoons, video games and Solo. They have changed it a couple of times as new things come out


----------



## glocon

How often does it run? Is it a set schedule?


----------



## yulilin3

glocon said:


> How often does it run? Is it a set schedule?


No schedule, but it's a 15 min movie. so with loading and unloading give yourself 20 min. It's never full


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> It's a good 15 minutes of SW fandom  I watched it again on May 4th and the current main focus was the new trilogy, the cartoons, video games and Solo. They have changed it a couple of times as new things come out


The hundreds of times I've been at the Launch Bay, I've never watched the movie or gone inside the character meet rooms. Shame on me.


----------



## FastPasser.

glocon said:


> Can we check in and get our lanyards at 7 then watch the making of the SW movies show in the launch bay... does it run that late?


I wouldn't give checking in any thought because it's a very quick process with no more than two or three parties in line, if that, and because the tables are pre-assigned you can check in five minutes before they open, still enter early and get your table.


----------



## elsbit

I have been trying to figure out if the SW dessert party typically runs the week of Christmas, or if only Jingle Bell, Jingle Jam does. I am in the throes of dining reservations and would like to fit a dessert party in there and I don't want to do a MK one. Any thoughts would be appreciated.  TIA.

Also, To the poster talking about the December Movie release.  I would be really surprised if they did a Galactic Nights in December, but you never know. Our past trip coincided with a SW movie release. I felt like it was so much more fun being there for it and we all got free SW pins to commemorate the movie.  We plan to do it again this December (happy coincidence), but I am taking one for the team and staying with our 2 year old while everyone else goes.


----------



## FastPasser.

elsbit said:


> I have been trying to figure out if the SW dessert party typically runs the week of Christmas, or if only Jingle Bell, Jingle Jam does.


In past years only JBJB was offered.


----------



## elsbit

Thanks FastPasser! Happy retirement.


----------



## FastPasser.

elsbit said:


> Thanks FastPasser! Happy retirement.


Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

Just came back from live streaming at DHS, caught the MotFO and talked to a coordinator who confirmed the march will cease this weekend but Galaxy Far Far Away will continue for now as a celebration of SW outside SWGE. Also she confirmed that the roaming stormtroopers will also end this weekend, so no more troopers at the dessert party or escorting people out


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> so no more troopers at the dessert party or escorting people out


That's disappointing and as I recently posted, not having the Stormtroopers at the party is going to lessen the party experience.


----------



## yulilin3

FastPasser. said:


> That's disappointing and as I recently posted, not having the Stormtroopers at the party is going to lessen the party experience.


yes it is.


----------



## HCinKC

yulilin3 said:


> No clue.  Incidentally,  I will have access to the HUB soon,  my daughter got cast for SWGE attractions and has here traditions day July 24th


Yuli! That is so fantastic! I'm sure you both are over the moon. I wish her the best of luck!


----------



## lauradisneymad

Having done the dessert party from word go I find the removal of the stormtroopers a huge  To what is a paid extra event. Remove them from roaming is one thing but I feel if this is right they should be staying in regards to dessert party


----------



## yulilin3

lauradisneymad said:


> Having done the dessert party from word go I find the removal of the stormtroopers a huge  To what is a paid extra event. Remove them from roaming is one thing but I feel if this is right they should be staying in regards to dessert party


This dessert party has been around for a really,  really long time and has seen many changes.  The removal of the stormtroopers is something they have to do because of galaxys edge
This used to be outside in the elements,  no chairs,  no kylo ren meet.
Anyways it looks like August 23rd is the last day of it and that truly makes me sad


----------



## FastPasser.

lauradisneymad said:


> Having done the dessert party from word go I find the removal of the stormtroopers a huge


Agreed, and I go back waaay before the word go. The Stormtroopers do not appear exclusively for the party. The party mingling is just another stop on their patrol. And that's because the Stormtrooper's barracks is located inside the Launch Bay and the troopers have to exit and/or enter through the party venue. They just couldn't walk through the party without stopping. If the party took place beyond their patrol area, they'd be no troopers. It's a free unintended benefit for party Guests. 

That goes for the escort as well. The troopers are on the Entertainment Department's time clock so why not take advantage of the situation. It's actually the last thing they do before clocking out. There would likely be a price increase if the troopers made exclusive appearances just for the dessert party.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I'm really sad about the end of this dessert party.  It was definitely the best one, loved the food and drinks better at this one than any of the others.


----------



## yulilin3

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I'm really sad about the end of this dessert party.  It was definitely the best one, loved the food and drinks better at this one than any of the others.


I feel we might see it coming back of the crowds are manageable during the first month of GE


----------



## lauradisneymad

FastPasser. said:


> They just couldn't walk through the party without stopping. If the party took place beyond their patrol area, they'd be no troopers. It's a free unintended benefit for party Guests.



I’m sure you do as well but years ago the only way to get a picture with a stormtrooper was at the dessert party. They now take pictures outside launchbay presumably due to this all coming to an end but they used to not allow pictures with them as they were on “patrol” so that was an added bonus to party long before they started the kylo meet and greet “fastpass”


----------



## FastPasser.

lauradisneymad said:


> They now take pictures outside launchbay presumably due to this all coming to an end but they used to not allow pictures with them as they were on “patrol”


Actually they've had the photo Op outside the LB long before I turned in my SW costume for the last time last Oct. Sadly and happily, the SW dessert party was my very last event.

They would also always interact with us at the parties check-in podium. And because we knew and worked with them regularly, we kinda had a regular skit where they pretended to check in to the party or sometimes move me aside and take over the podium. Did you know that there were always on the Guest list and were checked in every night? I assume they still are.


----------



## lauradisneymad

FastPasser. said:


> Actually they've had the photo Op outside the LB long before I turned in my SW costume for the last time last Oct. Sadly and happily, the SW dessert party was my very last event.
> 
> They would also always interact with us at the parties check-in podium. And because we knew and worked with them regularly, we kinda had a regular skit where they pretended to check in to the party or sometimes move me aside and take over the podium. Did you know that there were always on the Guest list and were checked in every night? I assume they still are.


Never seen them posing outside LB till this trip. 
Also never seen them at desert party check In. But then we check in at 7 and go off do other things till it’s time to be back for start of party


----------



## leiaorgana

lauradisneymad said:


> Never seen them posing outside LB till this trip.
> Also never seen them at desert party check In. But then we check in at 7 and go off do other things till it’s time to be back for start of party



I’ve seen them outside the launch bay for at least the last 3 years. You just have to be there at the right time. Also seen them patrolling by the centre stage and got arrested by them there 2 years ago and made walk around that whole area with them for a while....


----------



## lauradisneymad

leiaorgana said:


> I’ve seen them outside the launch bay for at least the last 3 years. You just have to be there at the right time. Also seen them patrolling by the centre stage and got arrested by them there 2 years ago and made walk around that whole area with them for a while....



Actually not seen them walking around near centre stage this year but have in past and sen them arresting people  must be the heat they aren’t doing that and seen them outside LB but not posing  for photos like send them this trip


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-returning-to-star-wars-launch-bay-august-29/


----------



## 123SA

FastPasser. said:


> That's disappointing and as I recently posted, not having the Stormtroopers at the party is going to lessen the party experience.



I’m disappointed too..and this is not the first time I’ve said this about my pre SWGE trip


----------



## leiaorgana

I was at DHS on 7/11 and as we were going into the Launch Bay shop to make one last purchase before we left, we saw the Stormtroopers leading out the Dessert Party people to viewing area so I’m guessing they’re still at the party for now as the last day for roaming Stormtroopers was 7/6 right?


----------



## bookgirl2632

So am I right in assuming that the dessert party will not be happening past August 24th?  I check every day and there’s nothing.  I only recently became interested in doing it, so it’s not a game changer.  But if I see it pop up, I’d still like to do it.


----------



## yulilin3

bookgirl2632 said:


> So am I right in assuming that the dessert party will not be happening past August 24th?  I check every day and there’s nothing.  I only recently became interested in doing it, so it’s not a game changer.  But if I see it pop up, I’d still like to do it.


I don't think it will be on the schedule past that date unless Disney sees the need to bring it back


----------



## yulilin3

leiaorgana said:


> I was at DHS on 7/11 and as we were going into the Launch Bay shop to make one last purchase before we left, we saw the Stormtroopers leading out the Dessert Party people to viewing area so I’m guessing they’re still at the party for now as the last day for roaming Stormtroopers was 7/6 right?


that's what I was told by the coordinator. Hopefully they decided to leave a couple for the dessert party


----------



## soniam

sort of. I just finished listening to Wondery's Inside Star Wars podcast by Mark Ramsey. It was about the making of the first movie. Really excellent. It was told more like a story from the perspective of the actors.. Don't listen the Goodbye episode anywhere that you can't look like you have been crying. I was listening on the way to work and had to sit in the parking garage for a bit to compose myself. I didn't cry when the news was announced though.


----------



## jsolinsky

My family is going to Disneyworld for nine days starting the Saturday before MLK day. We want to do the Star Wars Guided Tour.

Apparently MLK weekend will be absolutely awful in terms of crowds. Is the Star Wars Guided Tour a good way to enjoy the park despite difficult crowd conditions? Or will the heavy crowds ruin the tour?

Thanks!


----------



## centavo99

leiaorgana said:


> I was at DHS on 7/11 and as we were going into the Launch Bay shop to make one last purchase before we left, we saw the Stormtroopers leading out the Dessert Party people to viewing area so I’m guessing they’re still at the party for now as the last day for roaming Stormtroopers was 7/6 right?



We attended the dessert party last Saturday 7/20 and the storm troopers were still there - they interacted with guests for the duration of the party and led us out to the viewing area. So at least for now they're still there - we had lots of fun with them!


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Is Jedii Training being discontinued after Aug. 10th? I'm not seeing any show times beyond that date, so I'm worried. Did I miss an announcement that it will be discontinued?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Hi all! Is Jedii Training being discontinued after Aug. 10th? I'm not seeing any show times beyond that date, so I'm worried. Did I miss an announcement that it will be discontinued?


No announcement.  Let me ask around


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> No announcement.  Let me ask around


Got confirmation that it's not ending, just DHS being super late to release the schedule


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> Got confirmation that it's not ending, just DHS being super late to release the schedule


Thanks so much! It pays to know people in high places!!


----------



## LvsTnk

Just wanted to report we did the dessert party on Aug 1. When I checked in I asked about Storm Troopers and was told yes they will be there but just for a short while at the beginning of the party. That's exactly what happened  as far as I could tell and 2 families were picked to hold the sabers and walk the party out.


----------



## chimoe

Still no dessert party dates opened past SGWE launch.   Wonder what the hold up is. We wanted get this purchased.


----------



## yulilin3

chimoe said:


> Still no dessert party dates opened past SGWE launch.   Wonder what the hold up is. We wanted get this purchased.


I don't think they're extending it.


----------



## robinb

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they're extending it.


That's a bummer.  We wanted to do it in October .


----------



## Skywise

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they're extending it.


Disney's turning down money?  It's not like the party takes away from GE revenues.  Or are they stopping the fireworks show too?


----------



## yulilin3

Skywise said:


> Disney's turning down money?  It's not like the party takes away from GE revenues.  Or are they stopping the fireworks show too?


the show will continue. Not sure why they are not extending the party. The only thing I can think of is that LE merchandise and general SWGE will be moved to the space where they have the party now?


----------



## disneydreamer781

I have to admit I'm a bit bummed about Disney not extending DP dates.    The only good thing is that it is one less dessert party to decide on.


----------



## BHartly

Jedi Training Academy:  This will be my son's third and unfortunately final training academy.  Kylo Ren was not a participant his first two times so he would like to fight him.  Last post I saw on this was while back so was wondering if someone who has been recently can answer some questions for me.  Do they still not allow the kids to pick their own spot?  Do the wall and middle dots still fight Kylo Ren and the rope dots fight Darth Vader?  Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

chimoe said:


> Still no dessert party dates opened past SGWE launch.   Wonder what the hold up is. We wanted get this purchased.


September and October dates are available now! (through 11/2, at which time I think JBJB starts?)


----------



## yulilin3

Cluelyss said:


> September and October dates are available now! (through 11/2, at which time I think JBJB starts?)


That's great!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cluelyss said:


> September and October dates are available now! (through 11/2, at which time I think JBJB starts?)




JBJB starts 11/8. 

11/2 is the last day for the EEMH. I wonder if that's got something to do with it.


----------



## FastPasser.

Because it's the exact same management team, culinary and party staff that does both the SW and JBJB parties, it's not unusual for there to be a gap between the ending of one party and the start of another totally different party. There are menus to finalize, equipment to take out of storage, CM schedules to work out, costumes to turn in and new costumes to obtain. I also wouldn't be surprised if there is a test party for invited Guests, VIPs and managers the night before. Sadly, I won't be there to annoy and harass Guests.


----------



## ebenmax

When does SWGN typically begin again after JBJB? (just the show, not dessert party). We will be there through 1/4/20 and wondered if we would get to see it. Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ebenmax said:


> When does SWGN typically begin again after JBJB? (just the show, not dessert party). We will be there through 1/4/20 and wondered if we would get to see it. Thanks!



This year, SWAGS started up again Monday 1/7.


----------



## ebenmax

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This year, SWAGS started up again Monday 1/7.


Ooh bummer! Perhaps with the opening of SWGE they will keep it running throughout the holidays. Or is that out of the question w JBJB?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ebenmax said:


> Ooh bummer! Perhaps with the opening of SWGE they will keep it running throughout the holidays. Or is that out of the question w JBJB?



Actually, I just checked the Disney website - the JBJB page says the dates are 11/8/19-1/5/20... so I guess there’s your answer.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Actually, I just checked the Disney website - the JBJB page says the dates are 11/8/19-1/5/20... so I guess there’s your answer.


They ran both shows around the holidays (at least in 2017, can’t recall if they did again last year?)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> They ran both shows around the holidays (at least in 2017, can’t recall if they did again last year?)



Good call on 2017, yes, you’re right about that now that I look back.  They didn’t run both last year (2018).  So I guess it’s possible.  Totally forgot about that!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Good call on 2017, yes, you’re right about that now that I look back.  They didn’t run both last year (2018).  So I guess it’s possible.  Totally forgot about that!


I only remember that because we tried to fit both into our HS night that year. 

With Disney, anything is possible! LOL!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I may consider this since our DHS day is Halloween. This would be fun for Halloween night!


----------



## Disney & ME

Cluelyss said:


> September and October dates are available now! (through 11/2, at which time I think JBJB starts?)


Thanks for the info! But plans are pretty much finalized at this point so may have to skip this. Bummer!


----------



## DBAZ

I was happy to see the dessert party was available for my September trip, so I booked it! The booking says it starts at 8:30 p.m. (fireworks are at 10 p.m.).  My conundrum is that we have a Savi's Workshop reservation for 8:05 p.m.   I know Savi's takes about 20 minutes, but  it's anyone's guess if the experience will start exactly at 8:05 p.m.  There aren't any other Savi's reservations available now. 

Think it's possible (or advisable) to do both?  I'm thinking I would be too stressed out trying to fit it all in to enjoy either one . . . but I can't decide which one to choose!


----------



## toasterstrudel

Just booked for our trip today! I will go back a few pages and read tips. This will be our first dessert party! Monday Sept. 2. Slight heart attack at the cost, but these are our favorite fireworks show in all the parks so I think it will *hopefully* be worth it! 

Thinking we will cancel our 5:40 Sci Fi reservation and just pick up something light on our way back to the park from our hotel in the evening. The best thing about sci fi is the dark, cool environment (we will be coming back from a break so less important) and the milkshakes. Not spending the cash on those when we will be getting our fill of sweets at the party!


----------



## FastPasser.

toasterstrudel said:


> Not spending the cash on those when we will be getting our fill of sweets at the party!


 It's not all sweets, there are savory items as well.


----------



## toasterstrudel

oh yes! I saw the savory items also and am looking forward to them! I just don't want my kids to be all ice creamed out with milkshakes from sci fi when we have included dessert at the party. They likely won't eat the savory stuff, but my husband and I will!


----------



## Skywise

R4-B0019 (the halloween r2 for this year) is available on the Disney Store!
https://www.shopdisney.com/star-wars-r4-boo19-halloween-droid-figure-400034200146.html


----------



## Speri337

I just booked for Aug 30. Yay! This will be our first dessert party. I read online that the party starts one hour before the fireworks, but they will let you in a half an hour early. So should I be showing up at the time of the reservation (8:30pm) or a half an hour before that? The fireworks start that night at 10pm.


----------



## yulilin3

Speri337 said:


> I just booked for Aug 30. Yay! This will be our first dessert party. I read online that the party starts one hour before the fireworks, but they will let you in a half an hour early. So should I be showing up at the time of the reservation (8:30pm) or a half an hour before that? The fireworks start that night at 10pm.


you can check in at around 8pm, they will let you into the dessert area at 8:45pm if the fireworks are at 10pm


----------



## Nathan Banks

Considering booking this. Just wondering what characters are there? I heard someone mention storm troopers, Vader (as he's returning) Chebacca, BB8 and Jawas?


----------



## yulilin3

Nathan Banks said:


> Considering booking this. Just wondering what characters are there? I heard someone mention storm troopers, Vader (as he's returning) Chebacca, BB8 and Jawas?


The dessert party will only guarantee you a meet and greet with Vader.  Chewbacca and BB8 are in the building and you can meet them but it's not part of the party experience.  First order troopers walk around the party and may or may not stop for pictures


----------



## MissStitch626

Booked for Monday 9 September. After checking every day for what felt like months I'd given up hope and stopped checking a few weeks ago. So glad I was bored and decided to give it one more try!


----------



## Nathan Banks

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party will only guarantee you a meet and greet with Vader.  Chewbacca and BB8 are in the building and you can meet them but it's not part of the party experience.  First order troopers walk around the party and may or may not stop for pictures



Wow that's a shame!


----------



## Disney & ME

yulilin3 said:


> The dessert party will only guarantee you a meet and greet with Vader.  Chewbacca and BB8 are in the building and you can meet them but it's not part of the party experience.  First order troopers walk around the party and may or may not stop for pictures


Thanks for the details.  We just changed plans around and are able to fit this in!


----------



## yulilin3

Nathan Banks said:


> Wow that's a shame!


Why is it a shame?


----------



## Nathan Banks

yulilin3 said:


> Why is it a shame?



Thought there'd be more characters there than just the ones in the Launch Bay.


----------



## Disney & ME

We booked this party for a 10 pm fireworks night when we already have a dining package for 8 pm reserved Fantasmic seats. The dessert party shows check in at 8:30 and Fantasmic ends then. If we show up a bit past 8:30 to the party will that be ok?


----------



## yulilin3

Disney & ME said:


> We booked this party for a 10 pm fireworks night when we already have a dining package for 8 pm reserved Fantasmic seats. The dessert party shows check in at 8:30 and Fantasmic ends then. If we show up a bit past 8:30 to the party will that be ok?


You'll be fine


----------



## yulilin3

Nathan Banks said:


> Thought there'd be more characters there than just the ones in the Launch Bay.


That has been the line up ever since launch bay opened,  actually bb8 was a most recent addition


----------



## Nathan Banks

yulilin3 said:


> That has been the line up ever since launch bay opened,  actually bb8 was a most recent addition



There used to be Jawas initially that roamed. Check out reviews on google.


----------



## Disney & ME

yulilin3 said:


> You'll be fine


Thank you so much for weighing in!. I thought we could fit it all in but needed some advice.


----------



## Disney & ME

Does anyone know what the takeaways are at the recent parties? I need to allocate luggage room!


----------



## CJK

Hi everyone! I was hoping someone could help me with respect to strategy in DHS. Now that EEMH's are taking place, how should one plan to register for Jedi Training? Should we stop and register on the way to GE, or should we go to GE first, and then come back to register? TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping someone could help me with respect to strategy in DHS. Now that EEMH's are taking place, how should one plan to register for Jedi Training? Should we stop and register on the way to GE, or should we go to GE first, and then come back to register? TIA!


I think you can do GE first and then sign up


----------



## dismom57

Disney & ME said:


> Does anyone know what the takeaways are at the recent parties? I need to allocate luggage room!


We got the Vader mugs last week ..... it took some juggling


----------



## Disney & ME

dismom57 said:


> We got the Vader mugs last week ..... it took some juggling


That's great to hear. Thanks!


----------



## jlundeen

Jingle Bell Jingle Bam scheduled announced, along with new location
https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/jing...ho-lake-this-year-reservations-now-available/


----------



## Pluto0809

Price increase for the Dessert Party on 1/6/20.  

*Price*

*Now through November 7, 2019 and December 31, 2019:* $79 per adult (ages 10 and up); $45 per child (ages 3 to 9), tax and gratuity included
*Starting January 6, 2020:* $89 per adult (ages 10 and up); $53 per child (ages 3 to 9), tax and gratuity included
Separate Disney’s Hollywood Studios admission required


----------



## yulilin3

Pluto0809 said:


> Price increase for the Dessert Party on 1/6/20.
> 
> *Price*
> 
> *Now through November 7, 2019 and December 31, 2019:* $79 per adult (ages 10 and up); $45 per child (ages 3 to 9), tax and gratuity included
> *Starting January 6, 2020:* $89 per adult (ages 10 and up); $53 per child (ages 3 to 9), tax and gratuity included
> Separate Disney’s Hollywood Studios admission required


tbh I've been expecting this price increase for a while


----------



## KateMW

Thanks @yulilin3  for the link.


----------



## osufeth24

I tried to read through the thread as much as I can and see if question was asked..  I may be doing this soon, but currently have a FP for Fantasmic (something I've never seen before), and FP for ToT right at 830.  Do you think that'd be pushing it for checkin?  Is it ok to be a little late?

Looks like the party starts at 830 (fireworks at 10, Fantasmic is 8-830)


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I tried to read through the thread as much as I can and see if question was asked..  I may be doing this soon, but currently have a FP for Fantasmic (something I've never seen before), and FP for ToT right at 830.  Do you think that'd be pushing it for checkin?  Is it ok to be a little late?


You can be as late as you want but obviously you'll lose dessert party time


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> You can be as late as you want but obviously you'll lose dessert party time



Thanks.  I'll have to think about it, unfortunately no times to move ToT earlier if we skip Fantasmic at the moment

Guessing the earliest we'd get there is 845-850 .  Wouldn't be worth it at that point.


----------



## Leafsgirl36

I thought I read somewhere that there is seating now for the dessert party, the last time I was there we had to stand at tables. Can someone confirm that seating is provided. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Leafsgirl36 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that there is seating now for the dessert party, the last time I was there we had to stand at tables. Can someone confirm that seating is provided. Thanks


Yes there are tables and chairs


----------



## Mimco

Hi I am in a similar situation as the person a couple of posts above. We have already booked the Star Wars Dessert Party but I would also like to see Fantasmic! (never seen it before). If we plan to do both, assuming we leave a bit before Fantasmic! ends (when is the best time to leave?) how long is the walk from there to the Dessert Party? We're going in October, Fantasmic! starts at 8pm and Dessert Party starts at 8:30, I don't mind it cutting it into party time as long as it's no more than ~15mins. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Dreamin of Dole Whip

Planning a trip for March 2020, first trip since 2017. DHS is currently showing no nighttime fireworks. Does Disney typically wait to release fireworks times or are fireworks not scheduled at DHS during late winter? I'm planning my evenings and I love that show. Not sure if I should leave a free evening in my plans for when it's put on the official Disney schedule.

Thanks!


----------



## alwayssmile

I have no idea, but was wondering the same for our March trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Dreamin of Dole Whip said:


> Planning a trip for March 2020, first trip since 2017. DHS is currently showing no nighttime fireworks. Does Disney typically wait to release fireworks times or are fireworks not scheduled at DHS during late winter? I'm planning my evenings and I love that show. Not sure if I should leave a free evening in my plans for when it's put on the official Disney schedule.
> 
> Thanks!


they upload the SWaGS calendar only about 3 months in advance


----------



## Dreamin of Dole Whip

yulilin3 said:


> they upload the SWaGS calendar only about 3 months in advance


Thanks!! That helps make my decision.  I’ll plan to be at DHS at least one night  around closing time!


----------



## nherbert

Just wanted to let people watching for more SW galactic spectacular party dates, some more dates in November and December 31st now highlighted (but not yet bookable). Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyNY

Oh...so I guess I have quite the wait for April 2020 dates...UGH!


----------



## yulilin3

DaisyNY said:


> Oh...so I guess I have quite the wait for April 2020 dates...UGH!


It's about 3 month in advance that they open availability


----------



## soniam

Tickets are dropping for Episode 9, at least at Alamo Drafthouse!


----------



## pmaurer74

soniam said:


> Tickets are dropping for Episode 9, at least at Alamo Drafthouse!


yes I see one showing so far for the theater at Disney Springs... waiting for the others to open


----------



## yulilin3

Got ours for Thursday opening night at 6:30pm YAY!!!


----------



## pmaurer74

got mine for Dec. 20


----------



## AngiTN

soniam said:


> Tickets are dropping for Episode 9, at least at Alamo Drafthouse!


Bought mine about an hour ago. Going to the 6:00 show on Thursday night. We aren’t a big enough city for the special marathon or fan event


----------



## AngiTN

pmaurer74 said:


> yes I see one showing so far for the theater at Disney Springs... waiting for the others to open


Some may never open. Here only 1 of out AMC theaters of having shows on Thursday. All the others don’t have shows till Friday. And that theater only has 1 showing Thursday night


----------



## yulilin3

AngiTN said:


> Some may never open. Here only 1 of out AMC theaters of having shows on Thursday. All the others don’t have shows till Friday. And that theater only has 1 showing Thursday night


we had 16 showtimes for Thursday at Disney Springs, only slim pickings left though, most have sold out


----------



## AngiTN

yulilin3 said:


> we had 16 showtimes for Thursday at Disney Springs, only slim pickings left though, most have sold out


The woes of small town life. Even though we 10 theaters in town (all AMC) only 1 is doing Thursday night. I have I got tickets so I’m good but they are gone now with  such limited time

but what I mostly meant for PP waiting for other theaters to list times is it may be some theaters will never have shows on Thursday


----------



## AngiTN

And make sure to tune in to ESPN. It’s half time. Final trailer coming up


----------



## AngiTN

Wow. That was good.


----------



## yulilin3

tears,,,I can't believe it's ending


----------



## tinkerhon

Got thurs tix for fan event here in NY at 5pm - kept refreshing and the fan event tix went on sale way before others - had choice of seats - super excited - luckily I got them when I did because fandango crashed for hours shortly after !


----------



## Lights

Got mine for Thursday at 10pm at Disney Springs. This will be the official end of our trip as we fly home the next evening. Will be emotional all over, for the end of the saga and the end of my trip  got the Atom commemorative ticket. Can’t wait to see it in person.


----------



## Skywise

bb-19h - this year's holiday droid - is out and available on the disneystore
https://www.shopdisney.com/star-wars-bb-19h-holiday-droid-figure-400034651122.html


----------



## jlundeen

I went back a few pages, and since activity on this thread seems to have slowed some, I just didn't see anything recent about FPs for the SW:GE attractions.  I know they aren't doing them now, but wondering if anyone has heard any rumblings about after the RotR ride opens - any rumors floating around?

Since our trip isn't until mid-April, hoping that they have started FPs by then...  

Also hoping that they rearrange the Tiers in HS by then!


----------



## yulilin3

jlundeen said:


> I went back a few pages, and since activity on this thread seems to have slowed some, I just didn't see anything recent about FPs for the SW:GE attractions.  I know they aren't doing them now, but wondering if anyone has heard any rumblings about after the RotR ride opens - any rumors floating around?
> 
> Since our trip isn't until mid-April, hoping that they have started FPs by then...
> 
> Also hoping that they rearrange the Tiers in HS by then!


No rumblings and remember any swge questions can be asked in the swge sub forum


----------



## jlundeen

yulilin3 said:


> No rumblings and remember any swge questions can be asked in the swge sub forum


oops... sorry, I forgot that sub forum was there.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## hopey1kenobi

So... SW:GS Dessert Party is still not bookable for January. Does anyone have any insight into this? We're going that last week of January and hoping to do it (We've done it twice). Not applicable to this thread, but the Fantasmic VIP Dessert isn't bookable either. These have to be related, right?


----------



## FastPasser.

hopey1kenobi said:


> These have to be related, right?


Nope, not related. DHS is responsible for the Fantasmic dessert experience, it's not a party, and Park Events, located at Epcot, puts on the SWaGE dessert party plus others, and they usually post their parties fairly late.


----------



## nherbert

January dates have just changed color for Star Wars dessert party, but doesn’t seem to be bookable yet, waiting for 7am now...


----------



## VAfamily1998

nherbert said:


> January dates have just changed color for Star Wars dessert party, but doesn’t seem to be bookable yet, waiting for 7am now...


Thanks for the heads up!  I am anxiously awaiting February!


----------



## VAfamily1998

Yay!   If you're looking to book for January or February, go check!  I was just able to book my date in February!


----------



## clee152

VAfamily1998 said:


> Yay!   If you're looking to book for January or February, go check!  I was just able to book my date in February!



Booked


----------



## elmoandzoey

Bumping up this thread instead of making a new one. We're also going in March 2020 and since it was mentioned the calendar is uploaded 3 months in advance, does that mean the times will appear beginning of January for the complete month of March? So far only dates up until Feb 29th are on the website. My son would be devasted if there are not SW fireworks to go along with Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## texasgingerbread

I wouldn't worry.  I think They'll definitely be there.  When I was waiting in 2017 to load it was about 65 days in advance but they still released. I don't think they'll do away with this anytime soon IMHO.


----------



## PendingPeril

Wow, these new prices after the New Year are pretty high. $289 for a family of 4? Yikes.

Holding onto my reservation for now, but going back and forth on whether it's worth it given that the best parts of the experience can be enjoyed without paying extra.


----------



## rad91

With these prices, I want an exclusive RotR ride just like the FEA dessert party.


----------



## PendingPeril

rad91 said:


> With these prices, I want an exclusive RotR ride just like the FEA dessert party.


That would be awesome and turn this into a no-brainer.


----------



## elmoandzoey

texasgingerbread said:


> I wouldn't worry.  I think They'll definitely be there.  When I was waiting in 2017 to load it was about 65 days in advance but they still released. I don't think they'll do away with this anytime soon IMHO.



Thanks for the info. I guess I'm just a bit worried since we are going the week of March 4th when Mickey's Runaway Train is opening. I don't know how any of the opening ceremonies/parties and the later crowd influx for the attraction would possibly interfere with the fireworks. I know it's not ROTR but it is a new attraction that is right inside the building vital for the fireworks... So I am wondering if that would have an impact.


----------



## FastPasser.

PendingPeril said:


> Holding onto my reservation for now, but going back and forth on whether it's worth it given that the best parts of the experience can be enjoyed without paying extra.


What would that be?


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I'm just a bit worried since we are going the week of March 4th when Mickey's Runaway Train is opening. I don't know how any of the opening ceremonies/parties and the later crowd influx for the attraction would possibly interfere with the fireworks. I know it's not ROTR but it is a new attraction that is right inside the building vital for the fireworks... So I am wondering if that would have an impact.


It should be running.  The fireworks shows ran when the great movie ride was still in operations so it has no effect on what's happening inside the building


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> It should be running.  The fireworks shows ran when the great movie ride was still in operations so it has no effect on what's happening inside the building



I think Great Movie Ride used to close early because of fireworks or is my memory off? Hence my asking since I can't imagine they would close off the new attraction early or not have any opening parties right there at the attraction. I am particularly worried about this since we'll be there March 3rd to March 8th and have to pick one HS day during that time. I think for the future it probably won't have an impact just like GMR didn't have one. Not seeing any fireworks scheduled yet for that particular week makes me a bit suspicious at this time... could also be me being thrown totally for a loop by the announcement of an attraction opening during our trip.


----------



## yulilin3

elmoandzoey said:


> I think Great Movie Ride used to close early because of fireworks or is my memory off? Hence my asking since I can't imagine they would close off the new attraction early or not have any opening parties right there at the attraction. I am particularly worried about this since we'll be there March 3rd to March 8th and have to pick one HS day during that time. I think for the future it probably won't have an impact just like GMR didn't have one. Not seeing any fireworks scheduled yet for that particular week makes me a bit suspicious at this time... could also be me being thrown totally for a loop by the announcement of an attraction opening during our trip.


no they didn't, they just used the side entrance as the front entrance was fireworks fallout area. The schedule for this show doesn't show up as early as HEA or Epcot Forever. It's been like that since day one


----------



## elmoandzoey

yulilin3 said:


> no they didn't, they just used the side entrance as the front entrance was fireworks fallout area. The schedule for this show doesn't show up as early as HEA or Epcot Forever. It's been like that since day one



Oooooh, that was what I was remembering then since I do remember the front was blocked off. You put my mind at ease in that regard, thanks  I'll patiently wait for the schedule then.


----------



## DaisyNY

Waiting for April dates and maybe a Star Wars dessert party if we're able to stretch the budget some!


----------



## CJK

With the park opening around 6:30am these days, does anyone know what time you can register for JTA? Does that open up at the same time as the park?


----------



## raraavis

So I've been planning my family's Disney trip for like a year, and I had definitely planned to do one of the dessert parties, either Star Wars or Frozen, to celebrate my daughter's 5th birthday while in the parks. I decided to book the Star Wars party because the 3 of us are big fans (even my soon to be 5 year old) and also because I heard it had better food and drink. I have it booked for Thursday Feb 6th 2020. Fast forward several months, and my lifestyle has changed drastically since I had gastric sleeve surgery in September 2019. I personally believe the party is still worth the cost even if I can't really eat more than a few bites and drink a few sips of a specialty drink because your're paying for the experience more than the food in my opinion. My husband and kid can go through tons of food and drink, so it's definitely worth it for them   .     It was a hard sell to my husband when I could eat and drink without limit. But now he isn't convinced it's worth the extra $231 for the 3 of us. What do you all think? Thanks!

p.s. I didn't know if this should be posted in this forum or the restaurants/food forum, so moderators please move it if necessary.


----------



## dbb727

“Worth it” is relative. My husband refused to eat anything when we did HEA dessert party(he said “I told you I’m not interested in desserts”) and as much as I wanted to strangle him, it was still worth it to me in order to have the garden viewing and not have to stand in the Hub and get pushed around. Even if someone eats a TON of items, it’s never going to outweigh the costs of these events. So if it makes you happy to do it and you’ve been looking forward to the event (I think there are characters too right?) then go ahead with it and use it as time to celebrate your daughter. If it’s going to break the budget or cause you undue stress, then spend $10 to enjoy a large dessert y’all can share, find a good spot for fireworks and find other free/less expensive magical moments.

Be sure to get your daughter a birthday button! Sometimes those are the best (and free) souvenirs,  and people will be sure to wish her happy birthday during your trip and it really does make your feel special


----------



## bryanb

It’s a personal decision, but my opinion is that you can still find it worthwhile as a group. I think about my family’s last trip to Las Vegas. Great grandma eats very little, and can’t chew foods that are harder than a pancake. But we still go to the fancy hotel buffet anyway because we’re there as a family, and she can enjoy the conversation, take in the atmosphere, and shared experience of sampling a few nibbles of different new things before she declares herself satisfied. And even if they make a little extra profit on her, my uncle is going to be sure to eat her share as well so it evens out.

Our family visit to Disneyland a few weeks ago included a bunch of older people (75+), and most of the time they sat on the bench instead of zipping around from ride-to-ride like the teenagers. While they’re in good enough shape that they’d never consider wheelchairs, the day did leave them tired to even walk after getting on few rides and a parade, so they spent the second half of the trip sitting at dinner at the Plaza Inn and chatting, and taking in the piano player at Coke Corner, and browsing the shops. They admired the castle and the Christmas tree, and marveled at how beautiful Disneyland really is. You could argue that they didn’t get their $149 tickets worth compared to most guests, based on the usual dollars per attraction ratio, but for them this visit to Disneyland wasn’t about maximizing rides than a shared experience.


----------



## yulilin3

Merging you to the SWGE dessert party thread


----------



## yulilin3

Really want to try and do this party again this year,  i miss it


----------



## YawningDodo

I had decided not to do the dessert party...and then saw it was available for my big Star Wars day and heck, booked it. I've only ever done the HEA dessert party, and "worth it" is a tricky question--I personally wouldn't do the HEA party again, but there were enough things I liked about it combined with some things at the Galactic Spectacular party that sounded better that I decided to go for it. I'd like to see the Star Wars fireworks, since I haven't seen them before, and not having to show up early and not being jostled or having people blocking my view during the show is great. Whether it's $89 worth of great is debatable, but the Galactic Spectacular party won me over with a few things the HEA party lacked:

1. Better themed party area. The dessert party at MK felt a bit bleak to me, tbh; Tomorrowland Terrace is not a particularly inspiring location. The images I've seen of the Launch Bay seating may not be hyper-themed, but the addition of roaming stormtroopers and better-themed food displays tips the balance. 
2. The inclusion of alcoholic drinks. Figure you'd be paying $12 per drink anywhere else in the park, and figure I'll probably have two drinks, that's $24 out of the $89 right there. Compare it to the cost of a buffet dinner with two alcoholic drinks and it's surprisingly comparable--and I _do _view this as a dinner reservation, because--
3. The inclusion of savory options. Having looked over reviews, menus, and photos, I'm confident I can get my fill at the party without going into a sugar coma from eating nothing but chocolate. 

The cost is still high enough that I find myself going "did I really book that??" but I've decided to view it as an indulgence worth doing at least once.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Really want to try and do this party again this year,  i miss it


Me too.


----------



## texasgingerbread

Has the tour been discontinued?  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

texasgingerbread said:


> Has the tour been discontinued?  Thanks.


Yes,  believe so


----------



## CJK

Is there a current pattern for when the dessert party gets released? I was surprised to see that they haven't released past February yet.  TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Is there a current pattern for when the dessert party gets released? I was surprised to see that they haven't released past February yet.  TIA!


Recentlly it's been 2 to 3 months in advance


----------



## 123SA

I went to this dessert party and the show/fireworks after in August 2019.  I'm planning August 2020 trip.  Has anything changed with either the party or the show?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## CJK

I haven't been keeping up with registration for Jedi Training. How quickly does it sell out these days? Is it safe to do Smuggler's Run or Slinky Dog before registering or will it be too late?


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I haven't been keeping up with registration for Jedi Training. How quickly does it sell out these days? Is it safe to do Smuggler's Run or Slinky Dog before registering or will it be too late?


Yeah you'll be fine.  Registrations are usually open until the afternoon


----------



## yulilin3

123SA said:


> I went to this dessert party and the show/fireworks after in August 2019.  I'm planning August 2020 trip.  Has anything changed with either the party or the show?  Thanks for your help.


Nothing has changed at the dessert party.  Although I'm not sure if they added a snip from the new movie


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah you'll be fine. Registrations are usually open until the afternoon


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## unbanshee

Still nothing for March. It's getting a bit odd now, no?


----------



## yulilin3

It is odd but not unprecedented. Some months have been loaded up only weeks in advance. They might be trying to figure out logistics with MMRR opening March 4th


----------



## Disneyfan754321

In fast passes it says fantasmic/HS is  at 8:30 isnt that fireworks?
Maybe i have a different day mine is 3/9


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyfan754321 said:


> In fast passes it says fantasmic/HS is  at 8:30 isnt that fireworks?
> Maybe i have a different day mine is 3/9


There are 2 night time shows.  Fantasmic and Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular.  Both of them have fireworks elements


----------



## Disneyfan754321

yulilin3 said:


> There are 2 night time shows.  Fantasmic and Star Wars a Galactic Spectacular.  Both of them have fireworks elements


Thanks for that... i guess im hoping for star wars because i have  reservations for olgas @8


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Thanks for that... i guess im hoping for star wars because i have  reservations for olgas @8


Oga's


----------



## yulilin3

March dates are on the site but not live yet. Should be available to book in a day or two
March 3rd there is no show and therefore no dessert party


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> March dates are on the site but not live yet. Should be available to book in a day or two
> March 3rd there is no show and therefore no dessert party


Thanks for posting! Great news! Of course, I'm waiting for April, so looks like the wait continues. Happy for the March folks!


----------



## jendujka

It's a bummer that they can't be more predictable with opening these parties for booking!


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

March is open for booking this morning, still waiting for April . . . . .


----------



## Indianadisneymom

I’m waiting for April too. The first week. Hoping to see something soon,


----------



## ckelly14

Following for April 14


----------



## Chaitali

I'm also waiting for April, the 18th for me.


----------



## rteetz

Galaxy far far away stage show to end later this month. Replacement is likely however.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Galaxy far far away stage show to end later this month. Replacement is likely however.


No more fashion show 
It really was such a disappointment,  imo
After all the drama with the mobile stage i wonder what will happen to it


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> No more fashion show
> It really was such a disappointment,  imo
> After all the drama with the mobile stage i wonder what will happen to it


Yeah they spent all that money on the mobile stages.


----------



## nikkistevej

Does anyone know when they would release dates for this? I'm going at the end of July. And do they book quickly? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## yulilin3

nikkistevej said:


> Does anyone know when they would release dates for this? I'm going at the end of July. And do they book quickly? Thanks for any info!!


merged you to the proper thread.
They only update the calendar a month at a time


----------



## kpd6901

I love how articles just assume that SW is contained at Galaxy's Edge. I can soooooo see Mando and The Child at Launch Bay.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/02/the-mandalorian-character-meet-and-greet-coming-soon-to-disney-parks


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> I love how articles just assume that SW is contained at Galaxy's Edge. I can soooooo see Mando and The Child at Launch Bay.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/02/the-mandalorian-character-meet-and-greet-coming-soon-to-disney-parks


rumors at this point until DPB and/or Disney actually confirms, I know it was a Disney person that said they wanted to do it, but we shall see
Being that The Mandalorian is after RotJ I don't think it'll go into SWGE , unless "The Child" doesn't age all that fast


----------



## kpd6901

yulilin3 said:


> rumors at this point until DPB and/or Disney actually confirms, I know it was a Disney person that said they wanted to do it, but we shall see
> Being that The Mandalorian is after RotJ I don't think it'll go into SWGE , unless "The Child" doesn't age all that fast


Exactly, that's why Launch Bay would be a perfect spot.


----------



## kpd6901

What I would love to see. Hearken back to the Rebel Hanger, circa 2015. Aliens and pilots just passing through. I know the Imagineers wanted roaming aliens, and maybe that will come when crowds die down and CMs can be diverted. BUT CMs have to move supplies, food, merch, etc. All of that is backstage. Every now and then, couldn't one or two of them toss on a uni and mask and just transport a cart of supply crates from one storage room to another? No interaction, just walking through. Random Rhodian, Twi'lek, Bith, Mon Cala, etc. Restocking the soda carts, cleaning the water fountains, fixing a light fixture, etc. That's it.


----------



## yulilin3

kpd6901 said:


> What I would love to see. Hearken back to the Rebel Hanger, circa 2015. Aliens and pilots just passing through. I know the Imagineers wanted roaming aliens, and maybe that will come when crowds die down and CMs can be diverted. BUT CMs have to move supplies, food, merch, etc. All of that is backstage. Every now and then, couldn't one or two of them toss on a uni and mask and just transport a cart of supply crates from one storage room to another? No interaction, just walking through. Random Rhodian, Twi'lek, Bith, Mon Cala, etc. Restocking the soda carts, cleaning the water fountains, fixing a light fixture, etc. That's it.


Agreed, just walking around, no need to talk like Aura Sing and Zam Wessel used to do


----------



## allears

Where are some of the best viewing areas for this and any other tips.


----------



## yulilin3

allears said:


> Where are some of the best viewing areas for this and any other tips.


anywhere where you can see the facade of the chinese theater and the 2 projection screens on each side.


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

Where are dates for April!?!?! Come on Disney!! This is the last piece of our trip and something everyone really wants to do.  I've been checking every day for months.  Sigh.


----------



## yulilin3

HaveKidsWillTravel said:


> Where are dates for April!?!?! Come on Disney!! This is the last piece of our trip and something everyone really wants to do.  I've been checking every day for months.  Sigh.


I have a feeling we won't see them until 2 weeks out.


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> I have a feeling we won't see them until 2 weeks out.


Do you know the reason? I remember being able to book much further in advance. Thanks for the info!


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> Do you know the reason? I remember being able to book much further in advance. Thanks for the info!


I just have a feeling that they're waiting for performance and queue for mmrr, especially the nighttime wait times.  The people can enter the building from thre far right so it doesn't affect the show BUT if the queue is very long,  it will spill unto the courtyard and it can create a traffic mess.  
The queue inside the Chinese theater has been cut in half now,  the area where the movie clips used to play is gone so the capacity of thr inside queue is much smaller
Again just a hunch and i could be wrong and they open reservations tomorrow


----------



## wilkydelts

I am attending HS on 3/30 it currently has a closing time of 8:30p. Star Wars Galactic Nights is scheduled to start at 9p. I have never attended a evening fireworks show scheduled outside of scheduled park hours. How does that work? How does that coincide with the time rides close down? Does Fantasmic still exit out the back route so they can not mix with Star Wars Galactic Nights?


----------



## elmoandzoey

wilkydelts said:


> I am attending HS on 3/30 it currently has a closing time of 8:30p. Star Wars Galactic Nights is scheduled to start at 9p. I have never attended a evening fireworks show scheduled outside of scheduled park hours. How does that work? How does that coincide with the time rides close down? Does Fantasmic still exit out the back route so they can not mix with Star Wars Galactic Nights



We did DHS today and it was exactly like that. Park closure at 8:30pm and fireworks at 9pm. So it happened like this: at 8:30pm attractions closed and they had another 15 minutes projection show which was not in the program (sorry, forgot the name, but it was a pretty cool celebration of Disney Animation). The area was not very crowded. Then Fantasmic let out and in like 10 minutes they crammed like 4 times the people into the area that were there before. They might have also let people out the back route but a humangeous crowd still joined in. Fireworks started at 9pm. I think it's specifically timed like that so people can still watch after Fantasmic?

Tip: we lined up right behind a taped off walkway in the middle of the empty plaza shortly after 7pm. When the first projection show was over, they ushered everyone in the area in front of us towards the Chinese Theater so it would clear up (a lot of) space for people coming from Fantasmic. Since we stood right at the walkway, we didn't  to move and were able to keep our distance to the Chinese theater. Plus, no people directly in front us since there was the walkway.


----------



## wilkydelts

Thanks- @elmoandzoey 

What time do people typically start to line up for galactic nights? If you do a ride around 8:15 and then head over would we be out of luck for any decent viewing or still ahead of Fantasmic people?


----------



## ILovePixieDust

The last Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular fireworks I see on the WDW calendar is on April 30th. Anyone know if it will be continuing after that date??


----------



## yulilin3

ILovePixieDust said:


> The last Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular fireworks I see on the WDW calendar is on April 30th. Anyone know if it will be continuing after that date??


Merged you to the proper thread. 
The calendar for dhs has been slow to post,  i believe it will continue after April as it's been updating only a month ahead of time


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> Thanks- @elmoandzoey
> 
> What time do people typically start to line up for galactic nights? If you do a ride around 8:15 and then head over would we be out of luck for any decent viewing or still ahead of Fantasmic people?


Merged the thread to the existing one 
It's star wars galactic Spectacular,  just to avoid confusion,  galactic nights is an after hours ticketed event that they did years back a couple of times
The viewing area for the show is limited,  you have to be able to see the Chinese theater along with the two projector screens on either side.  It's more of a projection show with lasers and fire effects than a fireworks show.  So getting there at least 30 min before would be best, people have found space much closer to showtime but it depends on crowd


----------



## DisneyDreamingInMI

Anyone have an update on dessert party dates for April 2020? I thought for sure we would see them this week!


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyDreamingInMI said:


> Anyone have an update on dessert party dates for April 2020? I thought for sure we would see them this week!


pretty sure they are waiting to see the impact of MMRR on the courtyard at night time, so we might not see an update for a couple of weeks. I know it doesn't make sense since they are doing it this month anyways


----------



## Kristie154

It only shows scheduled thru April 1? I’m going early July and wanted to see it!


----------



## rteetz

The entertainment calendar is not always updated well in advance. You should be just fine.


----------



## yulilin3

well, if this is of any interest to anyone at the moment, April dates have been posted for the dessert party


----------



## ckelly14

yulilin3 said:


> well, if this is of any interest to anyone at the moment, April dates have been posted for the dessert party



Ha!  To think this was something I was excessive stalking just a few short weeks ago....
Thanks for the info.


----------



## CJK

ckelly14 said:


> Ha! To think this was something I was excessive stalking just a few short weeks ago....
> Thanks for the info.


Us too. We were so eager to book. *sigh*


----------



## glocon

It’s our favorite dessert party! Amazing how things change in the blink of an eye. You just never know. I would highly recommend it if you have a trip planned.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy May the Fourth on the original star wars thread.  Here's one of my happiest memories from SWW, any cool pics you would want to share?


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Star Wars Liquor!


----------



## preemiemama

Our first SWW!


----------



## yulilin3

Do you guys remember the strategizing (I know, not a word) that went into getting this photo?


----------



## soniam

May the force be with us all


----------



## drquest

Six years ago! SciFi Star Wars breakfast. 

The Jawa's cleaned us out as far as I can remember


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> May the force be with us all


Always


----------



## scottishgirl1

Great photos, it is our wedding anniversary today but its been 24 years so that was way before May 4th was a thing!! We always wanted to visit during Star Wars weekends and the first year we were actually able to travel as a family in early June we had flights booked and that  was the year they cancelled it. So sad!!


----------



## tinkerhon

Miss this so much !!


----------



## FastPasser.

tinkerhon said:


> Miss this so much !!


I may have given you that lanyard. Boy, do I miss doing that.


----------



## tinkerhon

FastPasser. said:


> I may have given you that lanyard. Boy, do I miss doing that.



I think you did ! Almost certain ! And we miss getting them !


----------



## soniam

scottishgirl1 said:


> Great photos, it is our wedding anniversary today but its been 24 years so that was way before May 4th was a thing!! We always wanted to visit during Star Wars weekends and the first year we were actually able to travel as a family in early June we had flights booked and that  was the year they cancelled it. So sad!!



We were supposed to go that year too. It would have been our first.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can't resist sharing this ...
*


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> We were supposed to go that year too. It would have been our first.


I remember well,  you followed the sww all year planning for next and then they canceled it  I was so sad for you and your family


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Star Wars Weekends - my favorite time!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## pix13dust

A little late but my favorite pic from GE. May the 4th be with you!


----------

